# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  "Gravel Grinding" -fillarit

## JackOja

Nyt kun (tili) alkaa edellisestä projektista hieman toipumaan on aika  speksata seuraavaa. Olisi voinut toki jatkaa Cyclocross-topicissa, mutta koetanpa näin ettei asia huku tuonne äärettömyyteen.

Jonkinlainen GG-painotteinen crossari siis tulisi kyseeseen. Itse  rakentaen tai valmiistakin muokkaamalla. Teräs on mukavaa, joten runko  terästä (tai titamiinia?). Levyjarruihin päätymässä (ei välttämättömät)  ja tarakkakiinnitys mukava lisäoptio (ei välttämätön sekään).

Itselle tulee helposti mieleen:

*Kona Rove*
- painava, mutta ~kilon voisi keventää helposti
- runkosettinä ei vissiin saa?
- titskuversio tulossa... hinta??? Saako sitä runkosettinä???

*Genesis Croix de Fer* tai edullisempi versio *CdF*
- valmiissa kokoonpanoissa pyykkinarukahvat ja järjettömät välitykset -> kallista modausta heti alkuun
- saa onneksi runkosettinäkin, edullisesti

*Genesis Day One Alfine8*
- tämä jotenkin kiehtoisi paljonkin, mutta onko tuo Alfine murheenkryyni?
- varmaankin "painavahko"
- ei mitään käsitystä onko 40/20-Alfinevälitykset itselle toimivat, mutta rattaitahan voi vaihtaa
- pyykkinaruvaihtaja, mutta löytyykö Alfinelle muutakaan?
- sinkulointioptio jos pää sekoaa

*Cotic X*
- saa miellyttävän värisenä ja vaikuttaa kaikin puolin kätevältä
- tyylikkäästä mainosvideosta plussaa!  :Hymy: 
- edullinen runkosettinä

*Singular Peregrine*
- monstercross-optio kiinnostava
- väritys ei ihan omaan mieleen, mutta kaipa tuohon tottuisi
- sinkulointioptio jos pää sekoaa
- kalliimpi kuin Genesis- tai Cotic -runkosetit

*VanNicholas Amazon* <- aha, suoralinkki ei toimikaan, mutta kiinnostuneet löytänevät
- kalliihko, mutta jospa toimisi loppuelämän moninaiskäyttöpyöränä
- titaania, Nam  :Kieli pitkällä: 

*Charge Filter*
- Sram Apex-kokoonpanolla ihan kiinnostavan oloinen aihio

Olisko jotain muutakin olemassa? Tietenkin olen missannut jotain  oleellista? Salsa Warbird olisi hieno, mutta ei ole terästä ja titaanina  mennee kalliiksi

----------


## Halloo halloo

Tsekkaa Macho Man Disc 
http://allcitycycles.com/bikes/macho_man_disc

----------


## twentyniner

Itse olen salaa haaveillut Coticista. Itselläni on tällä hetkellä Rawlandin Drakkar,  mutta  jotenkin rungon muotokieli ei nappaa. Yhden Coticin omistaneena,  voin suositella puotia, tilaus toimii ja runko oli hintaansa nähden hieno.

----------


## JackOja

> Tsekkaa Macho Man Disc 
> http://allcitycycles.com/bikes/macho_man_disc



Ei paha! Mutta tuo nimi... "Macho Man" ei pue mua  :Leveä hymy:  Toki jos sen ottaisi ironisena läppänä...
Pitääpä tutkia asiaa lähemmin... All-City taitaa olla Foxcompin ohjelmistossakin (EDIT: joo!)





> Itse olen salaa haaveillut Coticista.... .



Niin määkin olen tehnyt  :Hymy: 





> ...voin suositella puotia, tilaus toimii ja...



Tuntuu olevan ihan yleinen mielipide. Ja se on hyvä asia se.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Terästä - Volagi Viaje XL

----------


## twentyniner

Siinä on lyöty Spessun, GT:n , Van Desselin ja monen muun muodot yhteen. Omaan silmääni karmea kokonaisuus. GG fillarin syvin olemus omasta mielestäni on keep it simple ja muodot tulee menneistä.

----------


## OMT

Traitor Ruben


Traitor Crusade


Raleigh Roper


Raleigh Furley



Lynskey, Moots, Litespeed, Independent Fabrications, Zinn, Shand, Enigma, Sabbath, Guru, Mosaic, Stinner...

----------


## JackOja

> Traitor Ruben
> 
> Traitor Crusade



Erittäin KYLLÄ! Olin aivan unohtanut Traitorin... ja niitähän saisi Porvoosta(!)...





> ...Moots, Litespeed, Independent Fabrications...



Jaa niin, joku järkevä budjetti on mielessä. Mutta hyvähän noitakin on mainita muille aiheen asiaa pohdiskeleville  :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

Koska 

- laitoit GG:n lainausmerkkimoodiin
- sen vähä mitä ymmärrän aiheesta

niin miksei Singular Osprey.
Okalta ostin omani. Ehkei kuitenkaan hirmuiseen rymistelyyn.
Omallani olen ajanu vasta maanteitä, mutta tarkoitus olis ajella hiekkatietä/polkuja ja talvellakin. Jos tää nyt meni pahasti niin metsään niin elkää noteeratko.

----------


## JackOja

^olen mä tuollaista Ospreytäkin kattellut talvemmalla siinä ikkunassa sillä silmällä...  :Vink:

----------


## troh

Minkälaiset vaatimukset ideaalisella GG-pyörällä on? CX matalalla keskiöllä ja teräs tai titaanirungolla? 

Omat GG-pyöräilyni olen ajanut Kona Honky Inc:llä. Sen ongelmana on lähinnä ahdas takahaarukka, joka estää isompien renkaiden käytön. 32mm rengas vielä menee, jos ei ole reunanappuloita. Reunanappuloita ei kai sorateillä tarvita, mutta yleensä CX-renkaissa semmoiset on mutapeltojen yli menevien reittien takia.

----------


## JackOja

^ei sen tarvitse olla terästä tai titskua, mutta minä tahdon sellaisen.

Jokseenkin CX, mutta tosiaan maantiepyörämäisempi geometria. Ja 32+ kumit sais mahtua.

GG-kumeistahan on tuolla toisessa GG-topicissa ollut juttua.


edit: ↓ kerroppa sitten kmw oliko niitä siellä nähtävillä.

----------


## kmw

Porvooseen on asijaa säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti niin pitääpä poiketa Traitorkaupassa ihmettelemässä. Crusaden kuva aiheutti lievää kammiovärinää.

----------


## twentyniner

> Porvooseen on asijaa säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti niin pitääpä poiketa Traitorkaupassa ihmettelemässä. Crusaden kuva aiheutti lievää kammiovärinää.



Muutoin perfect, mutta tuo 44mm emäputki näyttää hassulta teräskeulan kanssa.

----------


## IncBuff

Kiinnostava topic. Olen rossipyörän päivittämistä miettinyt levyjarrulliseen ja kun käyttö on enemmänkin ulkoilureittien ja sorateiden ajelua enemmän kuin rossia niin tämän kaltainen pyörä voisi olla sopiva. Lisäksi tulee hyvin vähän maantielenkkeilyä ja satunnaisesti työmatkaa jos jaksaa. Amazon Cross Discistä olen salaa haaveillut, mutta hinta vähän hirvittää. Cotic ja Genesis varmaan ne potentiaalisemmat vaihtoehdot. Traitorit on hienoja, mutta onko tuon lisähinnan väärtejä vs. britit. Laittaa vaikka kiekkoihin ne eurot sitten.

----------


## MacGyver

Tiedättekö mitä tuohon Cotic X:n on muutettu tänä vuonna? Ilmeisesti 160mm levy käy nykyään taakse, onkohan takahaarukkaa levennetty alaosasta? Ainakin tuo hiilarikeula näyttää avarammalta kuin oma 2011 mallinen.

----------


## JarkoH

^Rack mountit näyttää tulleen myös.

----------


## stenu

> Muutoin perfect, mutta tuo 44mm emäputki näyttää hassulta teräskeulan kanssa.



Tästä kovasti samaa mieltä. Vielä kun runko myydään valmiina settinä teräshaarukan kera, on ylikokoemäputki omituinen muotioikku. Siitä huolimatta voi olla, että joudun sortumaan Crusadeen... Ottaisin kyllä sellaisen vanhemman Life-putkisen ilman levyjarrumahdollisuutta ennemmin, jos jostain saisi. Mini-V rules.

Jos ei ole tarvetta +40 mm renkuloille niin Soma Double Cross, joita saa usein Jenkki-ebaystä kohtuuhintaan. Tai raharajoittamattomalle Triple Cross Limited Edition.


E: Niin ja...kun mun mielestä True Temper OX Platinum rokkaa, ostaisin Beniltä Milwaukeen, jos ei tuota Crosshairia jo olisi  :Hymy: . Milwaukeet tulee samalta Richard Schwinnin pajalta kuin Gunnarit, mutta ovat aika paljon edullisempia.

----------


## TimoF

Rubenilla ajoin tyytyväisenä vuoden päivät, kunnes löysin satulaputkesta reilunkokoisen murtuman. Harmittavasti just huhtikuun alussa, jäi kevään pitkät maantielenkit ajamatta  :Vihainen:  toivottavasti uusien runkojen Founderlandin teräs ois vanhaa Columbusta kestävämpää...

Takuuseenhan tuo meni, mut taitaa kestää tovin ennenku uudet rungot tulevat. Valmistajan mukaan saatavilla toukokuun lopussa, nähtäväksi jää...

----------


## JackOja

^kaipas nuo Genesikset on sieltä halvimmasta päästä... alle neljään sataan on saanut rungon + haarukan. Cotic päivän kurssilla 430€ + postit.

----------


## IncBuff

Oiskohan Planet-X:n Kaffenbackista tämmöiseen käyttöön? Halpa on ainakin, tosin ei varastossa.

----------


## stenu

Medari Pure Blood ebayssä: http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Fixie-Inc-Pur...CzQ~~60_12.JPG

----------


## stenu

2014 Raleigh Tamland Steel.

----------


## snowfake

Gravel Grinding, eli voi ajella myös hiekkatietä. Tää vois olla just passeli peli: 

http://www.konaworld.com/splice_dl.cfm

_"A new model for 2013, the Splice DL takes the trail savvy of our  mountain-bike heritage, the downtown efficiency of our commuter series  and crosses them in a bike that can jump between trail and pavement  lickety-split."_




Tää on Konan kuvastossa "Crosstrail", eli crossari. Eikä hintakaan päätä huimaa! Löytyy myös halvempi Splice 599 euroon.

----------


## kmw

Raleigh on hieno. Porno osastoon olisi Stenu voinut postata.

----------


## fiber

> GG fillarin syvin olemus omasta mielestäni on keep it simple ja muodot tulee menneistä.



Kiinnostavaa. Miksei CX ole passeli GG-ajoon? Itselle nimittäin gravel grinding kuulostaa "vähemmän tekniseltä krossailulta", ja sellaisenaan se olisi mun krossarille oivallista tekemistä.

----------


## TaitettaVille

> Kiinnostavaa. Miksei CX ole passeli GG-ajoon? Itselle nimittäin gravel grinding kuulostaa "vähemmän tekniseltä krossailulta", ja sellaisenaan se olisi mun krossarille oivallista tekemistä.



KitaraTedköhän sen sanoi, että GG:n syvin olemus ei ole pyörä vaan seikkailu (taisin hieman mukailla)

----------


## IncBuff

> Kiinnostavaa. Miksei CX ole passeli GG-ajoon?



Tottakai on. Tällä Gravel Grinding kouhottamisella yritetään taas tehdä yksinkertaisesta asiasta jotain tosi hienoa. Kai se soratie on betonihelvetin asukille joku elämys.

----------


## fiber

Löysin tällaisen tekstinpätkän:
"Originating mostly in the Midwest, gravel grinders—long races held on predominantly unimproved dirt, chip-seal, and gravel back roads—have exploded in popularity over the past few years. People race on whatever they’ve got (mountain bikes, cyclocross rigs, traditional road bikes), and the vibe is part century, part adventure race. Challenging road conditions, nasty weather, and limited support checkpoints are all part of the allure." (2013 Gravel Grinding Essentials)

Se tukee tuota ajatustasi, että GG:n syvin olemus ei ole pyörä vaan seikkailu. Tosin mun on vaikea ajatella minkään muunkaan pyöräilyn yhteydessä, että fillari voisi olla tärkeämpi kuin fillarointi. Mutta näköjään siis nimenomaan GG:ssä ei olla turhantarkkoja kalustosta, kaikki käy. Huh, I'm saved  :Leveä hymy: 

^tuo oli siis vastausta TaitettaVillen viestiin. IncBuff ehtikin jo väliin varsin lakonisella viestillään. Näinhän sen voi varmaan myös sanoa.

----------


## stenu

> KitaraTedköhän sen sanoi, että GG:n syvin olemus ei ole pyörä vaan seikkailu (taisin hieman mukailla)



Juuri näin.

@Fiber: Markkinamiehet speksaa tarpeita kuitenkin, sehän on selvä - ja pieni totuuden poikanen niissä saatta jopa piillä. Oikeaa krossia ajetaan tunti täysiä. Jäykkä runko on nopein ja mukavuustekijät ovat vähemmän kriittisiä. GG:ssä ennemmin päin vastoin. Perinteinen CX-pyörä lyhyt ja korkea; enemmän kantamista silmällä pitäen kuin ajamista varten suunniteltu. Nykyään ei näin kai ole enää kuin muutaman pyörävalmistajan kohdalla.

Mulla GG-filona toimii sama rossari, jolla poljen myös lajinomaiset ja VPCX:t. GG-käytössä alla pyörii pikkunappulaiset 40-milliset ja lajinomaisia varten vaihdan UCI-kelpoista, jos jaksan.

Edit: Salsan markkinointiosasto on kuorruttanut asian näin:

 "Warbird 2 is our premier gravel-racing machine.    Many years of experience racing in some of the nation's premier gravel events, including the Dirty Kanza 200, the 340-mile Trans Iowa, and the Almanzo 100 have shaped this bike. It is focused on delivering speed on rough gravel roads, while still maintaining as much comfort as possible.
    The EV6 aluminum frame is paired with an ENVE CX carbon fork for lightweight performance. Intentional tube shaping results in improved power transfer, steering control, and rider comfort.
    The ENVE CX carbon fork provides outstanding comfort and tracking at an exceptionally low weight.
    Disc brakes perform significantly better than either cantilevers or caliper brakes on muddy B-roads, and boost the odds of riding, rather than carrying your bike.
    We're proud to be a leading proponent of the growing gravel scene. It's a rare day when the Midwest can lay claim to leading the way in a cycling convention, but in this case it is without a doubt true. There is a thrilling world of good riding and adventure waiting off the beaten path, get into it!"

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> KitaraTedköhän sen sanoi, että GG:n syvin olemus ei ole pyörä vaan seikkailu (taisin hieman mukailla)



Mutta palstapyöräilyn syvin olemus on speksaaminen.

----------


## stenu

...ja onhan tässä tietysti havaittavissa vähän samanlaista evoluutiota kuin maastopyöräilyn kanssa on käynyt. Ensin oli maastopyörä. Samat jannut ajoi DH:ta ja XC:tä samoilla fillareilla. Jossain vaiheessa jannut ja fillarit spesifioituivat. Nykyään lajeja on joka lähtöön ja pyöriä joka lajiin.

----------


## fiber

Ymmärrän, että kisaajilla on tarkkaa, mutta harrastusajelut on asia erikseen. En minä taida tulla koskaan ajamaan "oikeaa krossia", josta kirjoitit. Jos nyt VPCX:ää kävisi hubailemassa. Tai VPGG:tä jos sellaista löytyy  :Hymy:

----------


## OMT

Surly Straggler

_Maybe should have been called the ‘Disco-cheque’ as it is basically a Disc-brake enabled Crosscheck with a new dropout. Very nice bicycle however; folks have been requesting a Crosscheck with disc brake capabilities for a while now and Surly answered. It looks like the Straggler has all the necessary bosses for a light tour, long gravel grinder or even a single track romp through the woods. And, those sweet tires are the new 700c/41mm Knards._

----------


## lansive

> Tai VPGG:tä jos sellaista löytyy



Tuolta Hyvinkään topikista löytyy vähän tämän henkistä toimintaa... Kärkölän nuoli

----------


## stenu

Loppukesästä tai alkusyksystä jossain vaiheessa tulee olemaan myös Hesasta länteen suuntautuvaa, ohjattua VPGG-henkistä toimintaa: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...l-Racing/page8 (viesti #227).

Reitti 2000 on myös perinteinen VPGG-reitti, nimenomaan VPGG, johtuen muutamasta vähän teknisemmästä kilometristä. Kun jollain olisi halua, aikaa ja energiaa järjestää, Reitti 2000 olisi täydellinen ultracross-reitti.

Fiber, nuita Rhubarbin syksyisin organisoimia lajinomaisia kannattaa kyllä kaikkien CC- tai GG- tms.-tyyppisen fillarin omistajien käydä ainakin kokeilemassa: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...upunkiseudulla

----------


## fiber

Hyvältä kuulostaa, pitääpä ruveta seuraamaan tuota ketjua. Viimeistään sitten, kun saan syyskuussa maantiefillarin, vaihdan Colnagoon krossikammet takaisin. Ainakin sen jälkeen tulee ohjelmaan joko lajinomaista tai HePo-krossailua.

----------


## OJ

Kaikki käy, mutta erityiset hiekkatiepyörät käy paremmin ja sinnehän ne varastoon mahtuu 650b, crossarin, läskipyörän, 29er ja muiden fillareiden seuraksi.

----------


## Mika K

Pohjoisessakin olisi syksyllä tarkoitus muutamaa soratieajelua laittaa tulille tai ainakin päästä hieman edellisiä vuosia enemmän GG makuun. 

Onkos muuten raati katellut sillä silmällä On Onen uutta Kaffenback 2:sta? Ihan asiallinen peli hintaansa nähden tuntuis olevan. Harmillisesti tosin tuo XL kokokin ei ole hirveän kookas eli pitkille ihmisille jää juuri hieman pieneksi..

----------


## proileri

> Pohjoisessakin olisi syksyllä tarkoitus muutamaa soratieajelua laittaa tulille tai ainakin päästä hieman edellisiä vuosia enemmän GG makuun.



Ouluhan o varsinainen sora/hiekkateiden mekka. Moottoripyöräasioissa olen tullut siihen tulokseen että ihan turha tällä suunnalla katupyörää laittaa, paljo antoisampi ku o kevyt ns. seikkailumopo alla millä pääsee asfalttia sekä soraa.

----------


## Mika K

Näinhän se on. Jokunen kuski noita ajelee esim. 08-lenkkiläiset toisinaan ja sitten on tietty myös Sora-Syöte jne tapahtumia. Itselle kuiteskin enemmän tai vähemmän uutta mielenkiintoa harrastukseen tuolla suunnalla..

----------


## kmw

Lääh ja puuh kun toinen toistaan komiampaa pyörää on esillä. Hyvin olen kuitenkin (toistaiseksi) saanut pidettyä pyöräkuumeen loitolla. Oma Rostsekki on vaan niin hyvä mulle  :Hymy: 





> I already said this in a different thread, but its worth repeating.  *The Cross Check is perfect just the way it is.*  So I don't really see what this bike brings, except that it sates the disc-crazy masses that have been bugging Surly for a bike like this for years.  Admittedly, it _is_ a pretty bike and I'd totally get one over the Vaya or the Disc Trucker, if I ever need a heavier and more complicated braking system than one I currently have.  And if it gets more people on Surly's, I'm all for it.  :smilewinkgrin:



Tuo postaus mtbr-foorumin Straggler-ketjusta ansaitsee säestykseni.

----------


## Shimaani

Hmm.
Se, että Surlyn konttuuri sijaitsee Minnesuutassa ja se, että Cross-check istuu niille keskilännen sorateille kuin *piip* *piip*uun tuskin on ihan sattumaa. Jos Cross-checkistä(kin) on levariversio tulossa niin häätyy alkaa harkita tuttavuuden tuorestamista koska sen perstuntuma on vallan ihku.

----------


## stenu

http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/blog/0...roducing-fugio

----------


## Mika K

Hieman liian moderni, meikä ei jaksanut edes odottaa ja päädyin Croix De Feriin. Se on minusta nätempi ja passaa omaan käyttötarkoitukseen huomattavasti paremmin, ensi kesäksi siis hieman parempaa palikkaa kiinni ja randonneur setup kehiin..  :Hymy:

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Magee genesis!


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## IncBuff

2014 Croix De Fer http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/blog/1...weaked-refined

Takajarrun paikka muuttuu. Ei välttämättä hyvä muutos Suomen olosuhteisiin jos ympäri vuoden ajaa... 

2013 mallisia runkoja näemmä saa vielä. Pitäisköhän tuota...

----------


## Vepa

> Takajarrun paikka muuttuu. Ei välttämättä hyvä muutos Suomen olosuhteisiin jos ympäri vuoden ajaa...



Vaijerin jäätymistäkö epäilet uuden paikan aiheuttavan?

----------


## IncBuff

Juu. Aika monessa vastaavassa toteutuksessa se on ollut ongelmana.

----------


## Mika K

Jep, itse pähkäilin tuon saman kanssa kumman vuosimallin ottais, vai olisko runkosetti. Tuo jarrun paikka plus BB7:t kääns kupin 2013 malliin itsellä, vaikka siinä hieman raskaammat ja heikommat kiekot heikommille navoilla kai onkin. Luultavasti ensi kesänä aika moni palikka kuiteskin muuttaa ja Shimpan korvaqa Campa eli sinänsä runkosettikin olis mennyt, olisi vain tullut kiirus haalia kaikki palat syksyn poluille ja soreteille..

----------


## IncBuff

Onko Mikalla minkä kokoinen Croix De Fer?

----------


## Mika K

60cm on tulossa..

----------


## IncBuff

Itse olen pohtinut 56 ja 58 senttisen välillä. Todennäköisesti 58cm olisi parempi. Pitäisiköhän tuollainen 2013 runkosetti ostaa jemmaan  :No huh!:

----------


## Sauli Lumikko

Olenko ainoa, jonka mielestä Cross-Checkistä saa levyjarruversion edullisesti ja helposti haarukan vaihdolla? Etupäässä siitä levyjarrusta kuitenkin eniten on iloa, takajarru ei ole ainakaan mulle mitenkään kriittinen vekotin. (Toki semmonen pyörissäni on, jos ei oo fiksinä, mutta jarrun suorituskyvyllä ei ole niin kova vaatimustaso.)

----------


## kukavaa

^itse tulee jarruteltua, talvella etenkin, lähinnä taka jarrulla. kuumotus tilanteissa sitten molemmilla. ja levythän kuuluisasti ovat talvijarrut. 
siitä päästäänkin siihen, että jos nyt olisin teräkrossia ostamassa olisi se starggleri. tai jos olisin rikas, enkä niin tykästynyt croix de ferriini, vaihtaisin oletettavasti siihen.
tuo fugio on kanssa hieno, joskin helvetin rumasti maalattu, eikä tuo tapered ohjainputkikaan teräsröörien kanssa niin hienolta näytä.

----------


## fob

> Hieman liian moderni, meikä ei jaksanut edes odottaa ja päädyin Croix De Feriin. Se on minusta nätempi ja passaa omaan käyttötarkoitukseen huomattavasti paremmin, ensi kesäksi siis hieman parempaa palikkaa kiinni ja randonneur setup kehiin..



Kuumotusta itselläkin tuohon pyörään. Toinen vaihtoehto on Felt F65X. Miksipä ei myös Merida 4D ja Kona Rove. Kaksi ensimmäistä 60 senttisiä ja kaksi jälkimmäistä 61 senttisiä. Käytännössä en ole koskaan ajanut kunnollisella kippurasarvipyörällä, joten en yhtään osaa arvioida mikä olisi sopiva koko (korkeus / pituus)? Jostain pitäisi löytää rehti myyjä, joka oikeasti sanoisi rungon koon sopivuuden.  Oma mitta on 193 josta jalkoja itse mitaten 90-92 cm. Haen myös suhteellisen rentoa ajoasentoa, jossa yläote olisi lähes satulan tasolla. 

Lokarit pitäisi saada kiinni. Tarkoitus olisi ajella rauhallisia lenkkejä 40 - 200 km asvaltilla ja sorateillä. Nyt siinä hommassa on Singular Swift. Nykypyörässä plussana on 50 mm renkaat. Tolla pyörällä menee mukavasti vielä 130 - 150 km, mutta sitten alkaa suoratankoisen ajoasento(?) vaivata tai oikeastaan vaihtoehtojen puute. 

Kona Rove titaanirunkoisena ottaisi nettitietojen mukaan alleen jopa 50 mm renkaat, mutta hinta hyppää tavoittamattomiin.

Swift kiertoon ja cc tilalle, siinä syksyn haave.

----------


## Mika K

Itsellä mittaa 189cm ja inseam 94cm eli paljon jalkoja ja käsiä ja lyhyt selkä -> monesta cc-raamista loppuu korkeus, tai jos sitä on, niin sitten taas rungolla on pituutta liikaa. Konalla meinaa esim. 60cm Jake the Snaken kanssa olla näin ja Rove lienee suunnilleen samaa maata geon kans? Maasturissa mulla on nyt 65cm vaakaputki 11cm stemmillä ja hieman taakse taivutetulla stongalla, mutta krossariin juuri sen ei kisaisen ja rennomman ajoasennon takia pituudeltaan 57-58cm rungot on itselle yleensä sopiva. 

Tuon Croix De Ferinkin kanssa on siinä ja siinä saako järjellisen näköisillä ratkaisuilla stongan riittävän ylös, mutta sen näkee sitten palikoiden vaihdon ja mammuttimaisen säädön alkaessa. Usko on kuiteskin kova  :Hymy:

----------


## fob

> ...
> 
> Tuon Croix De Ferinkin kanssa on siinä ja siinä saako järjellisen näköisillä ratkaisuilla stongan riittävän ylös, mutta sen näkee sitten palikoiden vaihdon ja mammuttimaisen säädön alkaessa. Usko on kuiteskin kova



Lopputuloksen kuvaa odotetaan... Minulla on varastossa 35 asteen/130 mm ohjainkannatin joutilaana.

----------


## Mika K

^No hui saatana.

----------


## kukavaa

croix de ferristä kun on ollut puhe, niin sattuuko joku tietämään mitä naistä pulteista sopii laittaa roikkumaan. joku oma lokaristanu?

----------


## TimoP

Mistään mitään tietämättä, ihan villinä arvauksena, että joo - jonkinlainen lokariviritelmä. Esim. tyyliin http://www.crudproducts.com/products...cher-09/page-1 (ensimmäinen googlen tulos hakusanoilla crud catcher)

----------


## MAntti

Mitenkä olisi Giant Revolt

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/...1/14818/66244/

yrittänyt katsella saatavuutta ja päästä näkemään livenä, mutta taitaa olla vain USA:ssa ja Australiassa vasta myynnissä.

laitteessa näyttäisi olevan tuo crud catcher valmiina ja lisäksi taitaa saada lokarit ja taakkatelineen eli toimisi myös retkipyörän korvikkeena

http://spokemag.de/news/giant-prasen...eue-crossbikes

[edit toinen linkki lisätty]

----------


## fob

> Mitenkä olisi Giant Revolt
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/...1/14818/66244/
> 
> yrittänyt katsella saatavuutta ja päästä näkemään livenä, mutta taitaa olla vain USA:ssa ja Australiassa vasta myynnissä.
> 
> laitteessa näyttäisi olevan tuo crud catcher valmiina ja lisäksi taitaa saada lokarit ja taakkatelineen eli toimisi myös retkipyörän korvikkeena
> 
> http://spokemag.de/news/giant-prasen...eue-crossbikes
> ...



voisi olla seuraava pyöräni: tarpeeksi iso ja 50 mm kumit sopii. Tämä menee saatavuus seurantaan. Hintakin voisi olla järkevä.

----------


## kmw

[QUOTE=Sauli Lumikko;2071999]Olenko ainoa, jonka mielestä Cross-Checkistä saa levyjarruversion edullisesti ja helposti vaihdolla?..../QUOTE]                                                                                                                                               
                                                                                                                                                                                    Tämä on ollut mielessä jo jonniin aikaa. Tosin v-jarru + Koolstop näin kesäkuivilla on ihan tarpeeksi tehokas, mutta kun kelit taas märempään muuttuvat niin ehkä oikeasti aktivoidun. Salsan keuloja kummiskin olen tiiraillut. La Cruz vai Vaya? Onko mielipiteitä?

----------


## stenu

^ Mää sanoisin, että turhaa  :Hymy: . Tällä viikolla on saanut graindailla työmatkoja ns. riittävän märissä olosuhteissa ja kertaakaan ei ole pito loppunut mini-V/Kool Stop/Open Pro -yhdistelmästä. Niitä kelejä, jolloin oikeasti levarin jarrutusteholla on jotain merkitystä lienee n. 0-10 päivää vuodesta ("märkä pakkaskeli", jolloin vanteen jäätyminen on riski). 

IMO: Levareiden kaupitteleminen käyrätankofillareihin on samanlaista reservien markkinointia, kuin joustopyörien joustomillien myyminen. Suurin osa joustopyöräilijöistä pärjäisi loistavasti tai jopa paremmin 95% maastossa viettämästään ajasta pyörällä, jossa joustoa olisi vähintään muutama sentti vähemmän. Mutta sitä pitää silti olla reservissä sitä 5%:a varten. Ainoa varsinainen hyöty levareista on siinä, että vanteet ei kulu ja sottaa yhtä paljoa kuin vannejarruilla. Mutta hyöty tulee auttamatta painon kustannuksella.

Tässä muuten tällainen varmasti GG-käyttöönkin soveltuva Saksan versio Rostsekista vähän Rostsekkia korkeammalla geolla:

----------


## kmw

> ^ Mää sanoisin, että turhaa ....



Ugh. Speksausinto speksaamisen vuoksi vaan täällä nostelee päätään.

----------


## JackOja

Mitä miehelle jää jos siltä otetaan speksaus poies? Pyöräily, koti ja perhe joo... mutta oliko muuta?

OnTopic: Sanokaapa joku nyt jotain ikävää Croix de Feristä jotta vaihtoehtoja hiukan vähenis...

----------


## lansive

> ^ Mää sanoisin, että turhaa . Tällä viikolla on saanut graindailla työmatkoja ns. riittävän märissä olosuhteissa ja kertaakaan ei ole pito loppunut mini-V/Kool Stop/Open Pro -yhdistelmästä. Niitä kelejä, jolloin oikeasti levarin jarrutusteholla on jotain merkitystä lienee n. 0-10 päivää vuodesta ("märkä pakkaskeli", jolloin vanteen jäätyminen on riski).



Kyllä teho loppuu kun on massaa tarpeeksi. Tämä tulee vastaan isolla kuormalla retkeillessä, eli vähän niinkuin GG-fillarin väärinkäytössä. Harvinaista se tietysti näissäkin tapauksissa on. Toisaalta en näe levareita minään mörkönä jota pitäisi kovasti pelätäkään. Omissa suunnitelmissa on kyllä levyjarrut, mutta tuleeko niitä valmiiseen tuotteeseen on vähän epävarmaa.

----------


## Mika K

> OnTopic: Sanokaapa joku nyt jotain ikävää Croix de Feristä jotta vaihtoehtoja hiukan vähenis...



Ei tässä nyt eilisen polku/soratielenkin jäljiltä hirveästi pahaa sanottavaa ole, ellei persiiseen sopimaton jakkara, narustonga ilman kunnon tankonauhoja tai tuo Shimanon osasarja Campaan tottuneelle sellaiseksi sitten käänny. Pirun hyväntuntoinen oli tuo raami ja keula verraten esim. Surlyn CC:hen eli eiköhän tästä saada kunnon kokoonpano pienellä laitolla aikaiseksi..

----------


## Fide

Vai Gravel Grinding... no siis tämmöinenhän mulle ois pitänyt hommata kun ottaa lähitiet huomioon =), mutta kertokaas nyt nöösille noin niinkuin hitaasti ja yksinkertaisesti että miten nämä kuvatut - kieltämättä hienot - fillarit nyt sitten oikeasti eroavat Cyclo Crossareista, häh? 

Mitä tulee hiekkateihin, niin cc:llä olen havainnut kaikkein tappavimmaksi asiaksi vanhan kunnon "nimismiehen kiharan", siinä kohden alkaa olla iso ikävä joustohaarukkaa, muuten tuo CC on tuntunut olevan ihan kelvollinen jokapaikan höylä... jaa no, ehkä parissa tiukassa paikassa leveämpi tanko olisi auttanut myös asiaa, mutta tuohan on vain taito-kysymys varmaan.

----------


## stenu

> Vai Gravel Grinding... no siis tämmöinenhän mulle ois pitänyt hommata kun ottaa lähitiet huomioon =), mutta kertokaas nyt nöösille noin niinkuin hitaasti ja yksinkertaisesti että miten nämä kuvatut - kieltämättä hienot - fillarit nyt sitten oikeasti eroavat Cyclo Crossareista, häh? 
> 
> Mitä tulee hiekkateihin, niin cc:llä olen havainnut kaikkein tappavimmaksi asiaksi vanhan kunnon "nimismiehen kiharan", siinä kohden alkaa olla iso ikävä joustohaarukkaa, muuten tuo CC on tuntunut olevan ihan kelvollinen jokapaikan höylä... jaa no, ehkä parissa tiukassa paikassa leveämpi tanko olisi auttanut myös asiaa, mutta tuohan on vain taito-kysymys varmaan.



Tätä ketjua lukemalla, jostain tuolta viestistä #27 eteenpäin, löytyy pohdintaa GG- vs CC-eroista tai eroamattomuuksista. Mutta lyhyesti sanottuna GG-touhuihin sopii niin maantiepyörä vähän kestävämmillä kumeilla kuin maastopyöräkin vähän rullaavammilla kumeilla. Mutta fillarifirmat tietysti speksaa heti, kun joku "uusi" markkinarako jostain löytyy... Teräsrunko, teräshaarukka ja 40-milliset renkaat 2,5 barin paineilla on mun lääke nimismiehenkiharaan. Ei tarvi alamäissäkään kiharoiden takia juuri toppuutella.

@ kmw ja JackOja: juu speksatkaa vaan  :Hymy: . Kyl täälläkin speksataan tubeless-GG-kiekkoja Rosshairsiin vaikkei mitään todellista tarvetta olekaan... Jos pitäsi joku moniväärinkäyttöpyörä nyt laittaa, niin CDF olisi vahvoilla minunkin listoilla. Eikös sitä saanut runkosettinäkin?

E: tai sitten uus Equilibrium Disc, sikäli mikäli se syö paksumpaakin rengasta. EE: ei sittenkään 32 mm maks. sanoo teksti.

----------


## JackOja

> ...CDF olisi vahvoilla minunkin listoilla. Eikös sitä saanut runkosettinäkin?



Saa ja on edullinenkin, runsaat neljäsataa(!)  :No huh!:  Ruben ja Crusade onkin jo 700+.

Tuota Kona Rovea pohtinut paljonkin. Siinä olisi valmiina kohtuukelpo palikkaa ja tämän vuoden mallia saa jo alessa monesta paikkaa. Kilo-puolitoista sitä pitäisi kyllä heti keventää (kumit, kiekot?)

----------


## Mika K

Rovea mietin pakettina itsekin, mutta Genesiksen paremmasta putkesta väännetty runko ja paremmin omaan kroppaan osuva geo alkoivat houkuttelemaan liiaksi. Jonkinmoinen osa noista vakiopalikoista kuitenkin menee uusiksi ennen pitkää. Kakkosvaihtoehtona mulla oli Surlyn uus Straggler, mutta sitä olis tarttenut odottaa vielä 1-2kk, kuten varmaankin myös tätä hieman arvokkaampaa Milwaukeen  kaunokaista..



http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?m...ducts_id=14370

----------


## fob

> Ei tässä nyt eilisen polku/soratielenkin jäljiltä hirveästi pahaa sanottavaa ole, ellei persiiseen sopimaton jakkara, narustonga ilman kunnon tankonauhoja tai tuo Shimanon osasarja Campaan tottuneelle sellaiseksi sitten käänny. Pirun hyväntuntoinen oli tuo raami ja keula verraten esim. Surlyn CC:hen eli eiköhän tästä saada kunnon kokoonpano pienellä laitolla aikaiseksi..



Ei sitten yhtään helpota tuo kuva tuskaa. Kuis korkealla tuo satula on keskiöstä mitattuna? Tolppaa on ainakin reilusti. Lokakuussa olen tulossa Ouluun. Voisiko....?

----------


## Marsusram

Reppua kun olin etsimässä, osui kaupassa silmään tuollainen Traitor Ruben .
Oli alustavasti kasattu, mutta ei luovutuskuntoon. Rengastilaa oli sormen verran kapeiden nakkien ympärillä.
Siistin näköinen runko, mutta olisikohan liian painava, ei päässyt kokeilemaan..

----------


## Mika K

> Ei sitten yhtään helpota tuo kuva tuskaa. Kuis korkealla tuo satula on keskiöstä mitattuna? Tolppaa on ainakin reilusti. Lokakuussa olen tulossa Ouluun. Voisiko....?



Heleposti vois, jos aikataulut natsaa. Vertaistuki toimii eli voin lähetellä sulle aina silloin tällöin kuvei  :Leveä hymy:  Tolppa on tuossa kuvassa vielä puolisen senttiä liian korkialla, piti laskia lenkin aikana. Normikorkeus yleensä siellä 84cm tietämillä keskiöstä mitattuna..

----------


## fob

> Tätä ketjua lukemalla, jostain tuolta viestistä #27 eteenpäin, löytyy pohdintaa GG- vs CC-eroista tai eroamattomuuksista. Mutta lyhyesti sanottuna GG-touhuihin sopii niin maantiepyörä vähän kestävämmillä kumeilla kuin maastopyöräkin vähän rullaavammilla kumeilla. Mutta fillarifirmat tietysti speksaa heti, kun joku "uusi" markkinarako jostain löytyy... Teräsrunko, teräshaarukka ja 40-milliset renkaat 2,5 barin paineilla on mun lääke nimismiehenkiharaan. Ei tarvi alamäissäkään kiharoiden takia juuri toppuutella.
> .



Oma tulkintani GG-pyörästä.


Renkaina Schwalbe Dureme DD, 50mm.
Takana Vauden laukku, jossa voi kuljettaa matkaeväitä, työkaluja, kameran, yms tarpeellista. Pikakiinnityksen ansiosta sen saa nopeasti poiskin.
etutelineelle vesitiiviiseen pussiin sadekampeet, varavaatteita, tms. Miksei myös teltta ja makuupussikin. Toinen juomapulloista on termari, jottei koleassa kelissä joudu juomaan aina kylmiä juomia.
Lisäksi riittävästi heijastimia ja lokasuojat pimeyden sekä yllättävien syyssateiden varalta. 

Tuolla olisi tarkoitus ajaa 200 km lenkki vielä tänä syksynä.

----------


## TimoF

> Traitor Ruben, olisikohan liian painava..



 :Sekaisin: 

Miun mielestä ei oo painava, en tosin omista vaakaa ja vertailukohtina on Covert ja Klunker  :Sarkastinen: 

53 löytyy, viimevuotiset osat mutta runko tämän vuoden mallia.

----------


## fanatic

> Oma tulkintani GG-pyörästä.
> 
> 
> Renkaina Schwalbe Dureme DD, 50mm.
> Takana Vauden laukku, jossa voi kuljettaa matkaeväitä, työkaluja, kameran, yms tarpeellista. Pikakiinnityksen ansiosta sen saa nopeasti poiskin.
> etutelineelle vesitiiviiseen pussiin sadekampeet, varavaatteita, tms. Miksei myös teltta ja makuupussikin. Toinen juomapulloista on termari, jottei koleassa kelissä joudu juomaan aina kylmiä juomia.
> Lisäksi riittävästi heijastimia ja lokasuojat pimeyden sekä yllättävien syyssateiden varalta. 
> 
> Tuolla olisi tarkoitus ajaa 200 km lenkki vielä tänä syksynä.



gg pyörässä on ehdottomasti oltava droppitanko, tuo näyttää lähinnä työmatkahybridiltä. Etenkään lokareille ei ole mitään perusteita gg:ssa.

----------


## sakuvaan

Ostin näemmä Gg pyörän Roven muodossa.

Koska olen maasturissakin himospeksaaja renkaissa (isompi on parempi), sama ylettyy tähän, tietty.

Paskoja kevyeliikenteenväyliä ja hiekkateitä satunnainen helppo polunpätkä kuvaa varmaan 90% ajosta, maantien valkoista viivaa ei varmaan tule tuijotettua ollenkaan, eli mitä kumia alle, hyvä ja halpa olis varmaan paras tietysti..

----------


## fob

> gg pyörässä on ehdottomasti oltava droppitanko, tuo näyttää lähinnä työmatkahybridiltä. Etenkään lokareille ei ole mitään perusteita gg:ssa.



Ihan hyvä näkemys tuokin :Hymy: . Maailmaan mahtuu monenlaisia pyöriä.

On tuohon harkinnassa maantietanko. Jos jostakin saisin edullisesti kahvat ja vaikkapa bb7-jarrut. Pitää seurata tarjouksia ja käytettyjen myyntiä. Lokareista en näin syksyllä luovu, mutta kesäaikana niistä luovun. Tarakka on tarkoitus ottaa pois ja asentaa vain tarvittaessa.

----------


## kmw

> Oma tulkintani GG-pyörästä....



Asiallinen kulkine. Pyörästä puuttuu foorumiseksikkyys, mutta kaikki muu löytyy. Märällä hiekkatiellä rapa roiskuu silleesti että lokarit ovat hyvinkin mukavat. Tietysti jos ajaa (omasta mielestään) semmosella oikealla ja kanonisoidulla GG-phillarilla niin läpimärkä p*rse + hiekasta rutiseva voimansiirto ei haittaa. Isommnan roiskeläpän voisi fob speksata.

----------


## Mika K

Pitkää lenkkiä ajatellen tosiaan droppitanko olisi hyvä valinta. Tai sitten joku muu hassutteluvaihtoehto, jossa hieman enemmän otteita kuin tuossa nykyisessä. BB7:n tilalle myös nuo uudet Hayesin CX-malli on ihan ok vaihtoehto, ainakin itsellä toimineet ihan yhtä hyvin. Tosin kilsoja ja vuosia ei ole takana samalla tavalla kuin luotettaviksi todetuilla BB7:lla on. 

Itse laitoin tuossa pari iltaa sitten vkl järjestettävää GG Kuusamoa varten paksumpaa tankonauhaa kehiin omaan fillariin, kun tuntuu pidemmillä lenkeillä hieman tärinä käsissä isojen kourien, ohuiden narustongien ja yksinkertaisen nauhan kanssa. Geelipehmusteisiin en kuitenkaan vielä lähtenyt  :Hymy:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/...ar_gravel_bike

Menikö tämä nyt sitten niin, että kun hybrideillä kukaan ei voi ajaa, niin "_Flat bar gravel bike_" tulee ja pelastaa maailman?

----------


## stenu

> Itse laitoin tuossa pari iltaa sitten vkl järjestettävää GG Kuusamoa varten paksumpaa tankonauhaa kehiin omaan fillariin, kun tuntuu pidemmillä lenkeillä hieman tärinä käsissä isojen kourien, ohuiden narustongien ja yksinkertaisen nauhan kanssa. Geelipehmusteisiin en kuitenkaan vielä lähtenyt





Tuplat on; ohut korkki alla, Lizars Skins DSP 1,8 mm päällä. Testattu ja hyväksi todettu.

----------


## sakuvaan

Työnsin jostain sepelikasasta tänään läpi, täällä on vähän tiet revitty auki, sellasta puolikkaan nyrkin kokoista kiveä, jännä kolina kuulu, pitänee laittaa kiviteippi alaputkeen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/...ar_gravel_bike
> 
> Menikö tämä nyt sitten niin, että kun hybrideillä kukaan ei voi ajaa, niin "_Flat bar gravel bike_" tulee ja pelastaa maailman?



Tuossa suoratankoisessa oli päivällä vielä työmatkatempoon sopivat eturattaat (50-34), nyt näköjään speksit päivittyneet (kuva ei).

----------


## JackOja

> ...jännä kolina kuulu, pitänee laittaa kiviteippi alaputkeen



Se on sitä teräksen ZINGiä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mika K

> Tuplat on; ohut korkki alla, Lizars Skins DSP 1,8 mm päällä. Testattu ja hyväksi todettu.



Naruiltahan nuo vielä hieman näyttää, näihin mun virityksiin verraten  :Leveä hymy:  Hyvin kyllä tuntuu toimivan, mutta ultimate testi lienee vkl aikana Kuusama GG tapahtumassa..

----------


## sakuvaan

12kg painoi 2013 rove XT'n trail speduilla.

----------


## Plus

^ No huh huh. Aika grindausta varmaan tuolla ajaminen. Samalla rahalla saa kuitenkin 8-kiloisen cc-pyörän.

----------


## Mika K

Juu saahan sillä samalla rahalla paljon muumilimua, sipsiä ja karamelliäkin, jos sellaisesta tykkää. Fillarihommissa valitettavasti kevyempi ei ole aina kaikille se ykkösoprio. Samaa painoluokkaa tuo oma 61cm kokoinen Genesis on (11.?kg)ja höystin sitä vielä 530g painavalla Brooksilla tuossa pari päivää sitten. Siitä huolimatta kyllä se kulkee ihan mukavasti, tarpeen vaatiessa vauhdilla ja kohtuullisen pitkiä matkojakin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

> ^ No huh huh. Aika grindausta varmaan tuolla ajaminen. Samalla rahalla saa kuitenkin 8-kiloisen cc-pyörän.



 :Leveä hymy:  ihan sama

en aja kisaa

----------


## IncBuff

> ^ No huh huh. Aika grindausta varmaan tuolla ajaminen. Samalla rahalla saa kuitenkin 8-kiloisen cc-pyörän.



Ai 1200 euroon? Sillähän noita on nyt myyty alessa.

----------


## StantheMan

> Ihan hyvä näkemys tuokin. Maailmaan mahtuu monenlaisia pyöriä.
> 
> On tuohon harkinnassa maantietanko. Jos jostakin saisin edullisesti kahvat ja vaikkapa bb7-jarrut. Pitää seurata tarjouksia ja käytettyjen myyntiä. Lokareista en näin syksyllä luovu, mutta kesäaikana niistä luovun. Tarakka on tarkoitus ottaa pois ja asentaa vain tarvittaessa.



Mulla on paketissa oleva perhostanko, jos haluat kokeilla.

----------


## stenu

Genesis ampuu kovilla... Facebookista bongattu tiiseri stainlessgrainderista:

----------


## MacGyver



----------


## JackOja

> Genesis ampuu kovilla... Facebookista bongattu tiiseri stainlessgrainderista:



WHOAH!  :No huh!:  Tuohan se olisi jos olisi "kohtuuhintainen". Varmaankin ei.

----------


## kmw

^Min'en painoja pahemmin mieti, mutta kun kesän/syksyn jälkeen sinkulaan  laittaa Rohloff-kiekon niin sen puntin huomaa miettimäti. Ja kääntäen; kun  kevällää siirtyy takaisin monivaihteettomuuteen niin - ach sitä auvoista  onnea, tuntee olevansa ittensä vahvempi polkija. Lienee suurempaa illuusiota :Hymy: 

Pyörivät massa on se kriitinen kohta, näin olen antanut itseni ymmärtää, mutta mulla on  läskissä poraamattomat kehät ja sisurit ja varmasti paperilla laskettuna  ajo niillä on ihan hirveää jyystämistä. Olen kai turta ja tunnoton kun vaan  hymyillen suhailen.

Sorry lievähkö ot.






> *kuva kiiltävästä pyörästä*



On ihan perkeleen pähee Genesis tulollaan. Kuinkahan tässä orastavassa GG-pööräkuumeilussa oikein käy?

----------


## El-Carpaso

Mä oon sitä mieltä että koko genesis firman vois ampua kuuhun. Halveksittava inhottava firma jonka fillarit on vitsejä kunnon pyörien rinnalla.

Ei tässä muuten mitään, mutta harmittaa kun eivät tee meikäläisen kokoista grinderiä niin en voi semmoisesta koskaan nauttia.

----------


## maalinni

Ei ole ihan sama. Oman massan voit "keventää" nousemalla satulasta. Kärjistäen asian huomaa, kun tarakkalaukut on täynnä ja ylittää reunakivityksiä.

----------


## stenu

Eurobike 2013. Cinelli Hobo - Columbus Life.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Warbird 2 is our premier gravel-racing machine...



No, mitäs asiantuntijat sanovat, jos alankin yhtäkkiä haluamaan nykyisen Salsan seuraksi Salsaa? 
http://salsacycles.com/bikes/warbird
tai
http://salsacycles.com/bikes/warbird_ti

Kai tuolla voi krossiakin ajaa sen verran, että muutamaa paikallista ainakin kiusaa?

----------


## VesaP

> Kai tuolla voi krossiakin ajaa sen verran, että muutamaa paikallista ainakin kiusaa?



Saako tuohon lokareita, pullotelineitä, nastarenkaita ja ketjusuojaa? Täh?

Muuten näyttää kyllä pornolta tuo TiTanniinen versio. Kait sinä joitain kiusaisit tuollakin, jos laitat Campaa vain osiksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> - lokareita
> - pullotelineitä
> - nastarenkaita
> - ketjusuojaa
> - campaa



ei   kyllä
[x]  [  ]
[  ]  [x]
[x]  [  ]
[x]  [  ]
[x]  [  ]

----------


## OJ

Tavaratelineen puute ei kai haittaa kun Savotan rinkassa kulkee kätevästi kaikki tarpeellinen.

----------


## Minttukaakao

pitäis jostain löytyä runko mihin menee isp rutisematta talveksi ja kesällä tietenkin joku yhtä leveä että tuntuu kiharat sileältä. kuinkahan leveät renkaat tuohon giantin runkoon oikeasti mahtuu..?

----------


## VanhaPate

Salsan Fargoon menee 29x2,3" renkaat.

http://salsacycles.com/bikes/fargo

----------


## Plus

Niner sorapyörä RLT:



Omassa "oikeassa" crossarissa on kuitenkin 5mm _enemmän_ BB droppia, niin eipä tuossa mitään erityistä ole.

----------


## JackOja

No jopas oli yllätys! Värivalikoima ei miellytä, mutta nythän voisi ehkä siltikin harkita amuliinipyörää.

----------


## Sauli Lumikko

> tästä pyörän painosta: mitäs mieltä raati on, onko "ei pyörivä massa" samaa massaa kun kuskin massa? eli jos laihdut 2kg olisi se sama kun keventäisit runko-putkiosa jne osastoa kahdella kilolla? 
> 
> meinaan itse metsästelin kevyttä pyörää ja on sellaisia ollutkin (no.. onko 8kg pyörä kevyt, siitä voidaan väitellä, mulle on), mutta nykyisen "kevennysprojektin" myötä olen vähän ruvennut miettimään.. sain ulko -ja sisäkumit vaihtamalla omasta "grinderistä" lähtemään 600g pyörivistä massoista ja täytyy tunnustaa ettei tuota meikäläinen ajossa huomaa...
> 
> oma paino heittelee jopa 10kg vuodessa ja en ajossa huomaa.. voiko pyörän painokin olla vain "korvien välissä"?



Kuskin paino on sellasta, joka haittaa menoa kaikista vähiten. Kovaa esim. ylämäkeen runtatessa kuskin paino tarkoittaa sitä, että tankoa tarvitsee vastaavasti vetää vähemmän. Kumpi liikkuu paremmin, 50-kiloinen kuski 30 kilon fillarilla vai 70-kiloinen kuski 10 kilon fillarilla?

Fillarin massa on jousittamatonta, siksi sen karsimisesta on isompi ilo kuin kuskin massan vähentämisestä. Pyörivien massojen erottelua muusta massasta en pidä niin älyttömän merkityksellisenä (vaikka vaikuttaahan sekin). Renkaissa rullaavuus tuntuu ajossa enemmän kuin pienehköt painoerot. Kiekkojen ja renkaiden massa on kyllä sen vuoksi oleellinen juttu, että ne ovat kaukana massakeskipisteestä ja sen vuoksi vaikuttavat fillarin käsittelyyn enemmän kuin vaikkapa kevyemmät kammet ja keskiö.

----------


## Matti S.

> Niner sorapyörä RLT:
> 
> 
> 
> Omassa "oikeassa" crossarissa on kuitenkin 5mm _enemmän_ BB droppia, niin eipä tuossa mitään erityistä ole.



Joo, kuolasin samaa grinderiä toiseen ketjuun... Paitsi noita renkaita. Challenge Grifo. Mukamas maailmanmestarikumit. Höh. Pinnat irtoilee ja reikiä tulee solkenaan, hyvä ettei itsestään. Lisäksi aika hintavat.

----------


## donM

Auttakaahan etsinnässä ja vaihtoehdoissa. 
Olen yrittänyt löytää kaksysiä nopeammaksi työmatka-/retkipyöräksi levyjarrullista krossaria (tai pikemminkin runkosettiä), joka täyttäisi seuraavat kriteerit:
- Vain levyjarruille
- Riittävästi tilaa n. 32mm kumeille + lokareille
- Kiinnikkeet pitkille lokareille + tavaratelineelle
- Sinkulointioptio (esim. Traitor Crusaden tapaan)
- Hinta sieltä edullisemmasta päästä (sillä jos kyhnyä olisi, teettäisin haluamani)
- Slouppaava runko + korkeahko emäputki voisi olla ihan hyvä vaihtoehto

Ilmiantakaa vaihtoehtoja, kiitos!

----------


## Mika K

Ainoa mikä tulee slouppaavista just nyt mieleen on http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/roadrat

----------


## onegear

Ninerista saa tehtyä sinkulan, joten päätyy listalle jonon jatkoksi..

----------


## stenu

> Ilmiantakaa vaihtoehtoja, kiitos!



Spessun Awol on mun sinkiläGG/VPCX-fillarilistalla aika korkealla. Ja olis vielä korkeemmalla, jos ei olisi Spessu...  :Hymy: . Ei taida vaan saada vielä mistään. Edullisuuteen tai -ttomuuteen en ota kantaa. Emäputki on mun makuun vähän turhankin korkea. Runkosetissä on Reiskan 725 -putket.

----------


## stenu

...Vassago Fisticuff. Niitäkään saa tällä hetkellä. Krossisempi runkomalli on mun mieleen.

----------


## James Maxwell

*Koga BeachRacer*

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/koga-beachracer-first-look-eurobike-2013-38400/

----------


## Sauli Lumikko

> Auttakaahan etsinnässä ja vaihtoehdoissa. 
> Olen yrittänyt löytää kaksysiä nopeammaksi työmatka-/retkipyöräksi levyjarrullista krossaria (tai pikemminkin runkosettiä), joka täyttäisi seuraavat kriteerit:
> - Vain levyjarruille
> - Riittävästi tilaa n. 32mm kumeille + lokareille
> - Kiinnikkeet pitkille lokareille + tavaratelineelle
> - Sinkulointioptio (esim. Traitor Crusaden tapaan)
> - Hinta sieltä edullisemmasta päästä (sillä jos kyhnyä olisi, teettäisin haluamani)
> - Slouppaava runko + korkeahko emäputki voisi olla ihan hyvä vaihtoehto



Kappas, melkeinpä samat kriteerit itelläkin!

Ootko tutustunut sellaseen ku On-One Pompetamine?

----------


## donM

> Kappas, melkeinpä samat kriteerit itelläkin!
> 
> Ootko tutustunut sellaseen ku On-One Pompetamine?



On tullut selattua kaikki yleisimmät brändit läpi, muttei ihan sitä priimaa ole tullut vastaan. Pompetamine olisi muuten oikein hyvä vaihtoehto, mutta siinä tuo sinkilämoodi ei ole pelkkä vaihtoehto, vaan _ainoa_ vaihtoehto. Eli ei hyvä. Vaihteet (1x10, tms) tulisi varmaankin alle pääsääntöisesti, mutta vaihtelun vuoksi vaihteita voisi olla vaihtelemattakin.
Nyt alla on käytettynä löydetty Voodoo Dambala 29, joka on muunneltavuutensa vuoksi pirun hyvä kapistus. Mutta nopeampaa pitäisi jostain löytää. Eli kattoo ny, mistä se oikea hyppää syliin...

----------


## Sauli Lumikko

Saahan siihen napavaihteet, mutta eipä niistä sen enempää. Mites tämmönen vaihtoehto? http://www.universalcycles.com/shopp...s.php?id=20611

Epäilemättä kyllä tekee takakiekon irrottamisesta vähän mutkikkaampaa, mikä ei ole pääasiallisessa vaihdepyörässä hyvä ratkaisu.

Ite saattaisin kovajuottaa korvakkeen alle sopivan palikan takavaihtajan kiinnitystä varten. Pompetamine on sen verran edullinen, että tämmöisen lisäominaisuuden teettämiskustannusten jälkeenkin se on aika edullinen.

----------


## twentyniner

[QUOTENyt alla on käytettynä löydetty Voodoo Dambala 29, joka on muunneltavuutensa vuoksi pirun hyvä kapistus. Mutta nopeampaa pitäisi jostain löytää. Eli kattoo ny, mistä se oikea hyppää syliin...[/QUOTE]

Mikäs tosta Voodosta hitaan tekee? Peili?  :Hymy:

----------


## donM

> Mikäs tosta Voodosta hitaan tekee? Peili?



Kai se ihan tervettä olis tunnustaa itsensä syyksi vauhdin puutteeseen, mutta kun perisuomalaiset ja perijäärät geenit. Eli kaluston uusiminen on ainoa ratkaisuyritys ongelmaan!
Kyllä toi VooDoo on oikeasti pirun hyvä kulkine, mutta kun haluaisin droppitangon, että vois kyykätä vähän vastatuulta pois kiusaamasta.

Pompetaminen droppien modaaminen oli kyllä mainio ehdotus. Itsellä ei löydy luottoa omiin sepäntaitoihin, mutta kaveri voisi rukata korvakkeen... Hmmm. (Siirtyy On-onen sivuille geoja kurkkimaan!)

edit: Pompetaminea tiiraillessani törmäsin myös Kaffenbackiin, jota en ole kyllä muistanut vaihtoehtona. Olis säädettävät dropit ja kaikkea. Ei vaan tietenkään oikeaa kokoa. Tämä menee kuitenkin tarkkailuun!

----------


## twentyniner

> Kai se ihan tervettä olis tunnustaa itsensä syyksi vauhdin puutteeseen, mutta kun perisuomalaiset ja perijäärät geenit. Eli kaluston uusiminen on ainoa ratkaisuyritys ongelmaan!
> Kyllä toi VooDoo on oikeasti pirun hyvä kulkine, mutta kun haluaisin droppitangon, että vois kyykätä vähän vastatuulta pois kiusaamasta.



Kunhan vitsailin. Droppitangon kanssa kieltämättä menee aika pitkäksi normimaasturirunko. Itselläni oli tuo Bambala ensimmäinen 29er vuonna 2004, varsin mukava runko. Itselläni oli myös samankaltaisia ajatuksia kuin sinulla, yritin suoratankoisella(RoadRatillä) sitä korvata, mutta oli pakko myydä juuri rungon pituuden vuoksi, kun droppitankoa halusin.

Kaffenback ja Pompatime voisivat olla hakemasi kaltaisia sieltä edulisemmasta päästä.

----------


## reappear

Huomasin perjantaina sellaisen uutuuden itselleni kuin Orange RX9. Linjat oli kuin teräsrunkoisessa, ja nätti kuin mikä. Heti pisti silmään kun ajoin autolla ohi. Kun ei ole rahaa miettiä tuollaista niin ostin vanhan cressun projektiksi.

----------


## stenu

Soman sivuilta napattu kuva rosteri-ihanuudesta:

----------


## Sauli Lumikko

Musta XL-kokoinen Pompetamine odottaa vielä muutamaa palikkaa, mutta samassa tilauksessa saapui jo osa. Tuli vähän nostalginen fiilis siltä vuosikymmeneltä, jolloin aloitin ja lopetin peruskouluni:

----------


## arctic biker

Mie kun aina olen jälkijunassa näitten pyörien suhteen, puolukkareissuilla grindasin vajavan 500 kilsaa vähemmän passelilla kalustolla. Investoin rahat oikeesti ja ny ekalla crossarilla. Että osaa olla soma peli sora- ja mettäteillä. Ja näitä mettäautoteitähän täällä piisaa.Olen 350 kilsaa koe-ajanut uutta halvemman hintaluokan runkoa kaikilla tiepinnoilla ja keleillä ja kolmella eri rengas- eli kiekkosetillä. Tiivistän kokemukseni. :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Genesis ampuu kovilla... Facebookista bongattu tiiseri stainlessgrainderista:



LÄÄH LÄÄH! Sehän on rosteri- Croix de Fer ! Jokohan nyt voi lopettaa spekuloinnin, ovh £1999.99... ei ole kyllä näkynyt myynnissä vielä missään. Saisi runkosettinäkin, £1199.99. Ihan on titamiinin hinnoissa.

----------


## mehukatti

Eiks toi oo jo valmiiks vanhentunut, kun siinä ei oo tapered emäputkea? Rajoittaa aika pahasti hiilarikeulojen valintaa ja kohta uusia tuskin edes saa suoralla 1 1/8" putkella. Hintakin tuntuu aika kovalta, kun kattoo mitä palikkaa tossa on kiinni.

----------


## stenu

Riippuu tietysti mitä haluaa, koska hinta on kovasti suhteellinen käsite. Perustavaraahan tuossa on kiinni, mutta toisaalta tähän asti Reynolds 953/Columbus XCR/KVA Stainless -rungot ovat halvimmillaankin kustantaneet vähintään sen parisen tonnia, joten Genesiksessä voi ajatella saavansa siinä kiinni olevat pulikat kaupantekijäisenä. Siinä mielessä se on hyvinkin edullinen. Mutta tietenkin jos haluaa ostaa kalliit osat halvassa rungossa, kannattaa kattella muualle.

Niin ja kuka kaipaa teräsrunkoon hiilarikeulaa, kun teräksisiäkin on olemassa..?  :Vink:

----------


## Mika K

Olen katsellut tuota jo himoiten korvaamaan omaa kohtuullisen tuoretta Croix De Feriä, kun kerran geo natsais kroppaan. Rosteri himottaa kovasti, mutta en tiedä raaskinko laittaa tuota omaani myyntiin, kun siihen on jo kerennyt kiintyä. jos vain ensi kesäksi päivittäin palikat kohdalleen..  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Eiks toi oo jo valmiiks vanhentunut, kun siinä ei oo tapered emäputkea? Rajoittaa aika pahasti hiilarikeulojen valintaa ja kohta uusia tuskin edes saa suoralla 1 1/8" putkella.



Ei kai teräsrungoissa mitään tapered-emäputkea ole ollutkaan eikä tulekaan. Se 1 1/8" -putken vaihtoehto on ID44 ja on vähän dorkan näköinen tuollaisissa muuten siroissa rungoissa. 

Itse henk. koht. lisäksi uskon, että 1 1/8" haarukoita tulee olemaan tarjolla maailman tappiin asti.

Näköjään tuohon Fugioon tuli tuo ID44, muutenhan tuo olis ihan nätti  :Irvistys: 


EDIT: Oho, Fugiostakin rosteriversio, Race, 1500g teräsraami.

----------


## stenu

Kuriositeettina: Columbus tekee teräksestä tapered-emäputkia, joten kyllä sellaisenkin ymppääminen teräsrunkoon onnistuu, jos välttämättä haluaa.

http://www.enigmabikes.com/collectio...products/elite

----------


## J T K

Raleigh Taimland



Mistähän noita Raleighin pyöriä ylipäätänsä euroopassa saa..? On kyllä makean näköinen peli ja laittaa todella vaikeaksi mietinnät cx-pyörän ja gg-pyörän välillä.

----------


## IncBuff

Kiiltävä CdF on kyllä hieno, näyttävä ja haluttava, mutta tosiaan titamiinia saa samalla rahalla. Saattaa olla että ostan silti.

----------


## stenu

^Kokemusta ei ole rosterista, titskusta on, mutta sekin vain maasturissa. Silti, jos saisin samalla rahalla, en titskua ottaisi. Ohentamaton titsku ei juuri hyvästä alumiinirungosta tuntumaltaan eroa ja ohennettu titsku ei ole välttämättä kovin pitkäikäistä. Rosterin riski taitaa olla joidenkin putkisettien kanssa, että painavammalla kuskilla runko tuntuu turhankin joustavalta. Mua se ei luultavasti edes häiritsisi, koska entisistä ja nykyisistä omista rungoista "löysimmät" ovat olleet mieluisimmat.

^^ Raleigh UK -fillareita saa Euroopasta. Teräs-Raleighit vaan taitaa kaikki valitettavasti olla Raleigh USA:n tuotteita ja niitä ei Eurooppaan tuoda, jotta käsittääkseni eri omistuksessa olevat merkit eivät kilpaile keskenään.

----------


## twentyniner

Kokemuksia MachoMan Diskistä?

----------


## Mika K

Näyttää yhdellä tutulla nätiltä ja kulkee kivasti. Itselle väärän kokoinen, niin paha sanoa sen kummemmin..

Mutta ei titsku ole mikään taivas materiaalina. Hyviä runkoja saa monesta matskusta, mutta itsekin lähden seuraavaksi varmaan rosterin kelkkaan, näin yhden laadukkaan ti-raamin korjauskelvottomaksi murtaneena  :Irvistys:

----------


## twentyniner

Nyt olis kova hinku saada uusi runko, kun vanha hiukan liian pieni lähti maailmalle. Speksit ne perinteiset , 135mm takapää levyjarruille, terästä mieluusti. Vaakaan noin 55 ja pysty samaa luokkaa eli aika perinteisen näköinen kolmio hakusessa, hintakin voisi olla alle donan  :Hymy:  29erin ja maantiepyörän väliin tulisi hän. Työmatkaa, retkeilyä ilman tavaratelinettä(mul on VISA) ja GG lenkkeilyä/rossia ehkä.

----------


## Tuomas H

> Kokemuksia MachoMan Diskistä?



Parin kuukauden ajolla kokemukset on ollut pelkästään positiiviset. Jos geometria natsaa niin pyörän kulkeminen ei ainakaan rungosta pitäisi jäädä kiinni.

Tältä se sitten näyttää:

----------


## twentyniner

Koko ja omat mitat ?

Ja hyvältähän se näyttää...ikinä en ole uskonut menemisen olevan kiinni pyörästä  :Hymy:

----------


## Tuomas H

55cm ja 184/86cm

Oikeastaan hieman isompi rengastila ei olisi pahitteeksi. Nyt menee maks. 38mm, mutta olisi hauska saada tungettua sinne 41mm Knardit.

----------


## twentyniner

> 55cm ja 184/86cm
> 
> Oikeastaan hieman isompi rengastila ei olisi pahitteeksi. Nyt menee maks. 38mm, mutta olisi hauska saada tungettua sinne 41mm Knardit.



Itsellä 176/n.79cm ja ajattelin jos tuohon päädyn, niin ottaisin 52(550 pitkä) ja siihen se perinteinen 100m stemmi. Luovuin juuri 535mm pituisesta rungosta, koska tuntui ahtaalta ja muutonkin se oli erittäin matala/slouppaava...mutta siihen kyllä mahtui 2.4x29 kumi  :Hymy: 
Machossa ehkä speksien mukaan kaipaisin juuri tuota lisätilaa kumille, tarvittaessa olisi kivaa jos mahtuisi noin 42millinen alle.

----------


## jati

Mahtuuhan ne 41 mm Knardit sinne.

Itseäni kutittelisi aavistuksen tuo saman puljun Nature Boy...

----------


## Tuomas H

^Uuh, kevääksi siis uudet kumit ja kiekot alle. Iron Crosseille litkutetut Knardit ei varmasti ole huono vaihtoehto.

----------


## Taneli79

Johdantoa...Tuli ostettua pari vuotta sitten yhtä kokoa liian pieni Cannarin CAADX alumiinikrossari. Ostin pidemmän stemmin, mutta edelleen ajoasento tuntuu ahtaalta ja vartalo on kahvoilta poljettaessa turhan ylhäällä/pystyssä. Lisäksi Tektron vannejarruilla ei tahdo saada soramäissä sadekelillä kohmeisin sormin riittävää jarrutustehoa. Olen alkanut penkomaan nettiä uuden krossarin / gg-fillarin toivossa.

Teräksestä tai titaanista tehty sorapyörä on tuntunut lähtökohtaisesti houkuttelevalta. Ajatus vuosikymmeniä kestävästä laadukkaasta teräsrungosta on elähdyttävä! "Steel is real!" jne. Tässä ketjussa on ollut esillä hyviä vaihtoehtoja, mm. Croix de Fer 931, Fugio, Machoman...Nuo ovat kuitenkin kaikki painavia kuitu- ja alumiinipyöriin verrattuna. Jos unohdetaan tyylipisteet ja rungon kestävyys, ja vertaillaan tärinänsuodatuskykyä, kumpi selviää voittajana maaliin: 1) rosteripyörä Croix de Fer 931 (http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bikes/...oix-de-fer-931) vai 2) kuitupyörä Cannondale SuperX Force Disc (http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...;mid=106;pgc=0)? Kumpi on mukavampi ajaa suomalaisella soratiellä? N. kahden kilon painoeron huomaa varmasti ylämäessä.

Hiilikuituisten kisakrossarien (olen zoomaillut mm. seuraavia: Cannondale SuperX, Felt FX3, Giant TCX Advanced, Ridley X-Fire, Specialized Crux Elite) ongelmana on lokarien korvakkeiden puuttuminen. Pitkät, kiinteät kurakaaret ovat mielestäni välttämättömät rospuuttoaikana. Letkuklemmarivirityksiä en kestä katsella. Alumiinikrossareista lokarien reiät usein löytyvät, mutta alumiini on epämukava ajaa soratiellä, vai onko? Jos edellisessä mukavuuskisassa olisi mukana vielä esim. Trekin uusi Crockett 7 Disc (http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes...ckett_7_disc/#), olisiko se selvästi heikoin tärinöiden suodatuksessa?

----------


## donM

Tuo pohtimasi Genesiksen ja Cannarin painoero (2kg) lienee tehdaskompliitin painoero. Itse kasaisin tuohon Croix de Ferin rosterirunkoon kevyemmät ja paremmat osat omien mieltymysten mukaan. Painoero kutistuu aika roimasti, ja saat nuo lokarikiinnikkeet, yms.
Kuidun tai rosteriraamin mukavuuksiin en osaa sanoa tosin mitään.

----------


## Taneli79

Kokeilin huvikseni, kuinka paljon painoa ja hintaa tulisi Croix de Fer 931 -runkosetistä rakennetulle pyörälle. Osat valitsin mieleni mukaan Bike24:sta. Kiekoiksi Iron Crossit, osasarja Forcea, jarruiksi Avidin bb7, putkiosat Rictheyn WCS. Hintaa yht. 3123e, painoa n. 9kg. Eli painon osalta aika lähelle Cannarin SuperX:ää. Itse en kuitenkaa osaa kasata, eli pitäisi vielä maksaa rakentamisesta jollekin jotain. 


Mutta palatakseni alkuperäiseen...miksi teräs?! Jos unohdetaan tunne- ja tyylikysymykset, onko Reynoldsin 931 mukavampi kuin Cannarin kuitu?


Runkomateriaalin lisäksi toinen keskeinen kysymys on geometria. Ajan krossarilla / gg-pyörällä syksyn ja kevään harjoituslenkit, syksyllä puoliksi asfaltilla ja soralla, keväällä oikeastaan vain asfaltilla. Poluille eksyn hyvin harvoin, ja krossikisoissa en käy. Lisäksi krossari toimii kaupparatsuna. Tarvitsen ja haluan maantiepyörämäisen matalan ja pitkän rungon. Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein, että silloin tulee valita raami, jossa on pitkä vaakaputki ja suuri reach-mitta, matala emäputki ja pieni stack-mitta? Mitkä noista ovat keseisimmät? Istuinputken pituus vaikuttaa ilmeisesti vain satulatolpan rungon ulkopuolelle jäävään osuuteen, eli ei ole niin keskeinen vertailussa. Otetaan pari konkreettista vaihtoehtoa. Mikä on maantiepyörämäisin?


                              koko  vaakaputki  emäputki  chainstay  wheelbase  istuinputken kulma  emäputken kulma  stack  reach  bb drop
Cannondale SuperX  52    54            13,5        43           101,1         73,5                    71,5                    56     37,4   6,7
Genesis Croix de Fer  52    53,8         12          42,5         101,8         74,5                    71                       53,8  38,8   6,5
Trek Crockett 7        54    54,4         13,8        42,5         101            74                      72                       56,2  38,3   6,8
Niner RLT 9             53    54,5         14,5        43            102,5         73,5                    71                       57,4  37,5   7

----------


## Hokku

Kannattaa huomata, että tuossa Croix de Ferin 725 rungossa on vain noin 300 grammaa enemmän painoa kun noin kolme kertaa kalliimmassa 931 rungossa. Olettaen, että Genesiksen ilmoittamat painot paunoissa ovat oikeat. Kiloissa ilmoitetut painothan ovat samat, mutta eri runkokoille.

----------


## stenu

Suora lainaus Prollystä: "The D.E.B., or the do-everything-bicycle is that one bike you have to have, or you think you want, to hold you over, or to replace the somewhat repetitive members of your stable. It’s a gravel bike, a road bike, a cross bike, a touring bike and yes, even a grocery getter. When Richard Sachs contacted 44 Bikes to design a bicycle for his wife, the guys took it very seriously. 
Follow the progress of the D.E.B. at the 44 Bikes Flickr!"

----------


## Taneli79

Palaan sorapyörien mukavuusteemaan...

Vaikka monet teräsgrinderit ovat houkuttelevan kauniita, kestävät isältä pojalle ja suodattavat mahdollisesti alumiinia paremmin soratien tärinöitä, olen omissa pohdinnoissani kallistumassa kuitenkin alumiinipyörään. Rengaspaineita laskemalla olen saanut nykyisestä alumiinikrossaristani huomattavasti mukavamman ja paremmin tärinöitä suodattavan. Uskon, että täysjäykässä pyörässä iskunvaimennus on ennen muuta renkaiden ansiota ja runkomateriaalin vaikutus tärinään samaa luokkaa kuin aerorungon vaikutus ilmanvastukseen maantiepyörässä. Toivon, että 40mm nappulakumi matalilla paineilla eliminoi alumiinirungon "kovuuden". 


Mukavuuteen kuuluu mielestäni myös keveys ja siinä alumiini vie teräksestä voiton. Jos laadukas teräsrunko teräshaarukalla (esim. tuo Croix de Fer 931) painaa 2,9kg ja laadukas alumiinirunko kuitukeulalla (esim. Trek Crockett 7) 1,75kg, erotus on 1,15kg. Tuo ero on toki mahdollista kuroa umpeen päivittämällä kiekkoja ja osia, mutta hintaa tulee hurjasti lisää. Crockett 7 on suositushinnaltaan 2300e, Croix de Fer 931 2400e. Croix de Ferin 1,15kg:n laihdutuskuuri nostaa hinnan yli 3000e:n, mikä on mielestäni liian paljon sorapyörästä. 1,15kg kevyemmällä pyörällä mäennousu on mukavampaa!

----------


## JackOja

> ...Uskon...



Ei kannata _kokeilla_. Usko voi horjua  :Hymy: 





> ...laihdutuskuuri nostaa hinnan yli 3000e:n...



Ei ole pakko ostaa kompliittia ja laihduttaa sitä. Voi rakentaa mieleisensä runkosetistä ja tulee halvemmaksi kuin em. tapa. Sitäpaitsi teräspyöräänkin _voi laittaa_ hiilarihaarukan jos se on itselle se juttu...

Sitäpaitsi perus 725-Reiska Croix de Fer ei ole paljoa painavampi kuin tuo rosteriversio. Olikohan ~300g? Huomattavasti (~tonnin) halvempi kylläkin.

----------


## stenu

> ...Uskon, että täysjäykässä pyörässä iskunvaimennus on ennen muuta renkaiden ansiota ja runkomateriaalin vaikutus tärinään samaa luokkaa kuin aerorungon vaikutus ilmanvastukseen maantiepyörässä. Toivon, että 40mm nappulakumi matalilla paineilla eliminoi alumiinirungon "kovuuden". 
> 
> 
> Mukavuuteen kuuluu mielestäni myös keveys ja siinä alumiini vie teräksestä voiton. Jos laadukas teräsrunko teräshaarukalla (esim. tuo Croix de Fer 931) painaa 2,9kg ja laadukas alumiinirunko kuitukeulalla (esim. Trek Crockett 7) 1,75kg, erotus on 1,15kg. Tuo ero on toki mahdollista kuroa umpeen päivittämällä kiekkoja ja osia, mutta hintaa tulee hurjasti lisää. Crockett 7 on suositushinnaltaan 2300e, Croix de Fer 931 2400e. Croix de Ferin 1,15kg:n laihdutuskuuri nostaa hinnan yli 3000e:n, mikä on mielestäni liian paljon sorapyörästä. 1,15kg kevyemmällä pyörällä mäennousu on mukavampaa!



Uskossa on hyvä elää jne...  :Hymy:  Totta on, ja siitä tuolla joskus aikaisemminkin jo muistaakseni kirjoittelin, että jos haluaa levarit ja teräsrungon samaan pyörään, tulee siitä vähintään painava tai kallis ja aika usein kumpaakin. Mulle teräsrunko on se ominaisuus, mistä en luovu. Sen jälkeen voi karsia tarpeettomista tai vähiten tärkeistä. Omalla kohdallani se tarkoittaa sitä, että maasturissa on levarit, mutta ei vaihteita. Krossarigrinderissa vaihteet, mutta ei levareita; mun teräsrunkoinen, teräshaarukalla varustettu Crosshairs paina 9,4 kg polkimilla ja kahdella pullotelineellä varustettuna (54x55,5-kokoinen runko hieman päälle 1,8 kg). Kokoonpano on VPCX-kestävä: voimansiirto on perus-Campaa (Veloce-Centaur), Jarrut mini-V:t, kiekot tukevat Hope Hoopsit, putkiosat Thomsonia. Ainoastaa tanko on kuitua, mutta sekään ei mikään varsinainen kevennystanko (Easton EC70 SL). 

Siksi musta kannattaa olla varma siitä, että pystyy ihan oikeasti perustelemaan levaritarpeen itselleen. Nestelevaripyörä vs. vannejarrupyörä hintaerolla hankkii jo aika monet uudet vanteet tai vaikka kokonaiset kiekot, joten järkiperusteluksi ei musta riitä, että levarit ei syö vanteita. Grindaustouhuissa ei vanteet pahasti edes kulu, oikeissa krossitouhuissa kyllä sitten kuluu, mutta itse olen ratkaissut ongelman niin, että mulla on toiset kiekot krosseiluihin ja toiset muihin juttuihin. Silloin niissä voi olla myös pysyvästi juuri siihen hommaan sopivat renkaat alla.

Mitä tuohon "mukavuus"eroon tulee, niin kyllä sitä vaan on. Meillä on muutama vähän toisistaan poikkeava teräksinen maasturirunko ja niidenkin välillä huomaa eroja, vaikka rengasta on alla vähintään 2,25" kaikissa. Ja kysehän ei ole pelkästään mukavuudesta, vaan siitä että teräsunko tuntuu joustavuutensa vuoksi ajossa ihan erilaiselta kuin alumiinirunko. Yhdellä sanalla kuvaillen teräspyörä on eloisa - alumiini eloton. Toiset tykkää toisesta ja jos pitää olla krossiradan kuningas, jäykkä ja eloton on (ehkä) nopeempi. Kaikkeen muuhun käyttöön teräs on parempi. Mun mielestä siis. Jollain muulla saa ihan vapaasti olla toisenlainen mielipide. Meillä oli aikoinaan useampikin alumiinipyörä, siihen aikaan kun vielä yritin leikkiä kilpapyöräilijää ja keveys oli kaikki kaikessa. Nykyään on muut kriteerit ja kaikki pyörät terästä.

----------


## Taneli79

Kiitos Stenulle kommenteista! Tuo kuvaus "eloton-eloisa" on mielenkiintoinen ja ehkä siitä jotain tänään tavoitin alumiinikrossarilenkilläni. Kun itsellä ei ole kokemusta teräsrungosta, on vertailu alumiiniin muiden kokemusten varassa. Juurikin sen vuoksi olen yrittänyt udella täällä teräsmiesten ja -naisten kokemuksia. Harvassa ovat teräsgrindereita myyvät suomalaiset pyöräliikkeet, joten koeajolle on hankala päästä. Keski-Suomessa ei taida olla yhtään teräsrunkoisten harrastuspyörien jälleenmyyjää. Trekin alumiini-Crockettia pääsin koeajamaan helposti, mutta Genesiksen pyörä on ostettava kuvien ja numeroiden perusteella. Siihen sisältyy aina riski.

Crockett vastaa runkomateriaalia lukuun ottamatta toiveisiini: matala keskiö, pitkä etukolmio, suhteellisen matala emäputki, letkut ja vaijerit siististi rungon sisällä, tilavat haarukat, lokarien reijät, nestelevarit, rospuuttofillariin riittävän laadukkaat vaihteet, kammet ja putkiosat, tubeles-optio kiekoissa. Ostopäätöstä jarruttaa enää alumiinin "elottomuus". Ellen pääse pian kokeilemaan teräskrossaria, lukitsen valinnan tuohon Trekiin.

----------


## Campione

> Keski-Suomessa ei taida olla yhtään teräsrunkoisten harrastuspyörien jälleenmyyjää.



Laajavuoressa pitäisi olla Kona Rovea. Ei ehkä ole spekseihisi sopiva jos painon täytyy olla 10kg tuntumassa (Rove taitaa olla noin 11-12kg). Mutta koeajo järjestynee siellä ja ehdottomasti kannattaa terästä kokeilla.

----------


## stenu

Uusimmassa Peloton Magazinessa (nro 26) oli kolmen sivun juttu soranjauhannasta ja Raleighin Tamland 1:stä. Kehuivat pyörää: "The Tamland suprised me. It took about five minutes to forget Tamland was an entry-level, fairly heavy steel bike and to start enjoying its abilities. Raleigh has managed to preserve road feel and spirited handling, while giving the Tamland much of the capability of a rigid hard tail 29er. More than gravel racing, the Tamland is truly about exploring what is your backdoor. After three days, 280 miles, 17000 feet of climbing and burning almost 15000 calories, the Tamland already has me picking out routes back home I would never tackle on my cross bike but would dread on a mountain bike. Forget materials, forget specs, forget price tag - and just enjoy riding."

Tamlandissa on Reynolds 631 -runko, käyrätankoiseksi loivat kulmat (73/71), perinteinen taivutettu haarukka, jossa 50 mm offsettiä ja paljon keskiödroppia (koosta riippuen 77,5-72,5 mm), 28 mm leveät vanteet ja niillä 40-milliset X'plor MSO:t, joilla ajelin viime kesän ja joita voin suositella. Omaan fillariini ne tosin mahtuvat juuri ja juuri Open Prolle asennettuna ja toimivat leveällä vanteella varmaan vielä paremmin. Vielä, kun löytyisi sinkulointimahdollisuus ja joku, joka toisi noita Eurooppaan....

----------


## kuovipolku

Mokomakin jenkki-isottelija! 450 km, 5000 nousumetriä kolmessa päivässä, onhan siinä ollut ajamista. Mulle on kyllä näiden pyöräarvostelujen kanssa käynyt niin että huippuhyvänkään pyörän hyvään arvosteluun ei osaa suhtautua muuna kuin kulttuurille ja alalle ominaisena hypenä ja oleellisena osana median ja busineksen epäpyhääsymbioosia, Kyllähän ne siellä monesti kirjoittaa osaa, ja lauseen tai jopa kappaleen verran innostuu joskus itsekin pyörästä, kunnes taas joku tökkii...

Millaisia reittejä ei jostain syystä tulisi mieleenkään ajaa cyclocrossarilla, mutta ei hirviä jostain syystä ajaa maasturillakaan?

----------


## stenu

Totta, mutta silti Tamlandissa kiteytyy aika hyvin krossarin ja GG-orientoituneemman fillarin erot ja se on geometrialtaan hyvin lähellä sellaista pyörää, millainen omani olisi, jos pitäisi pärjätä yhdellä fillarilla. Lehden jutun mukaan Tamlandin geometria on Trans Iowa -perustaja Guitar Tedin käsialaa. Ja jos omaa rossariani pitäisi johonkin suuntaan muokata, muokkaisin sitä lähinnä VPCX- ja maastoajokelpisemmaksi: tekisin siihen loivemmat kulmat ja vähän nykyistä enemmän tilaa renkaille. Toisaalta suuresta rengastilasta + maantiekammista seuraa auttamatta pidempi chainstay, mistä on oikeastaan vain haittaa - paitsi silloin jos on takapakkari ja laukuissa paljon painoa. Tuollaisella loivakulmaisella ja reilulla haarukan ofsetillä varustetulla monitoimipyörällä voisi kokeilla sekä Tahko MTB:n että TDH:n ajamista samalla fillarilla. Mikä oliskin muuten hauska idea: Tahkolle sunnuntaiksi maantieajo Tahkon lähiseutujen hiekka- ja asfalttipintaisilla pikkuteillä ja kokonaistuloksena yhteisaika. Yksi pyörä  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mikä oliskin muuten hauska idea: Tahkolle sunnuntaiksi maantieajo Tahkon lähiseutujen hiekka- ja asfalttipintaisilla pikkuteillä ja kokonaistuloksena yhteisaika. Yksi pyörä



Maastotahko on jo puoliksi hiekkatietä. Ajat vaan tarpeeksi monta kierrosta, niin varmasti matka riittää.

----------


## mehukatti

Kun oli puhe mukavuudesta, niin itse olen täysin vakuuttunut Salsa Warbirdistä, jolla oon ajellut keväästä lähtien. Vieläkin joka kerta kun lähtee ajamaan niin ihmettelee miten pehmeästi tuo kulkee epätasaisuuksien yli, mutta samalla kuitenkin tuntuu hyvin polkemistehokkaalta. Mukavuus tulee varmaan horisontaalisesti litistetyistä chainstay-putkista, vähän loivemmasta ohjainkulmasta ja tietysti Enven loistavasta CX-haarukasta, joka oli mun mielestä loistava diili tonnin runkosetissä. Painoa pyörällä on 8.8kg, josta tietenkin sais jonkin verran pois paremmilla putkiosilla (itseasiassa tolppa on jo vaihtunut Thomsoniin). Kiekot tossa on 1550g ja kammet sekä keulakin hiilikuituisena aika kevyitä.. Mun mielestä iso ongelma monissa teräsrunkoisissa pyörissä on paino, koska ei hirveen mukavaa, jos tällanen pyörä painaa yhtä paljon kuin täysjousitettu maastopyörä. Warbirdiä ennen mulla oli Cannondale CX9 Ultegra, jossa Eastonin EC90X hiilikuituhaarukka. Se oli paljon epämukavampi, epätasaisuudet välitty paljon voimakkaammin kuskiin, rungossa oli hieman "kaikukoppa"-fiilistä ja haarukka vispas jarruttaessa kuin hullun mulkku. Niin ja sivuhuomiona vannejarrut oli ihan paskat verrattuna BB7:ihin. On siis tullut empiirisesti todettua, että alumiinipyörienkin välillä voi olla tosi isoja eroja.

Ainoa negatiivinen juttu tuossa Warbirdissä on Shimanon voimansiirto. Jotenkin etuvaihtaja tuntuu menneen maailman jutulta, mutta onneksi SRAM on kai tuomassa XX1-voimansiirtoa cyclocross-puolelle? Niin ja vähän enemmän röykkyisessä menossa ketju hakkaa. Kun on maastopyörässä tottunut jäykempään takavaihtajan jouseen ja kytkimeen, niin jää kaipaamaan niitä. Vähän käynyt mielessä, jos joskus laittais tohon narrow-wide eturattaan ja nappais etuvaihtajan pois. Tarvis vaan vähän laajemman skaalan takapakan sen kaveriksi...

----------


## J T K

> Uusimmassa Peloton Magazinessa (nro 26) oli kolmen sivun juttu soranjauhannasta ja Raleighin Tamland 1:stä. Kehuivat pyörää: "The Tamland suprised me. It took about five minutes to forget Tamland was an entry-level, fairly heavy steel bike and to start enjoying its abilities. Raleigh has managed to preserve road feel and spirited handling, while giving the Tamland much of the capability of a rigid hard tail 29er. More than gravel racing, the Tamland is truly about exploring what is your backdoor. After three days, 280 miles, 17000 feet of climbing and burning almost 15000 calories, the Tamland already has me picking out routes back home I would never tackle on my cross bike but would dread on a mountain bike. Forget materials, forget specs, forget price tag - and just enjoy riding."
> 
> Tamlandissa on Reynolds 631 -runko, käyrätankoiseksi loivat kulmat (73/71), perinteinen taivutettu haarukka, jossa 50 mm offsettiä ja paljon keskiödroppia (koosta riippuen 77,5-72,5 mm), 28 mm leveät vanteet ja niillä 40-milliset X'plor MSO:t, joilla ajelin viime kesän ja joita voin suositella. Omaan fillariini ne tosin mahtuvat juuri ja juuri Open Prolle asennettuna ja toimivat leveällä vanteella varmaan vielä paremmin. Vielä, kun löytyisi sinkulointimahdollisuus ja joku, joka toisi noita Eurooppaan....




Tuotapa tuli itselläkin tutkailtua taannoin, ihan mielenkiintoinen 





> Raleigh Taimland
> 
> 
> 
> Mistähän noita Raleighin pyöriä ylipäätänsä euroopassa saa..? On kyllä  makean näköinen peli ja laittaa todella vaikeaksi mietinnät cx-pyörän ja  gg-pyörän välillä.

----------


## mni

> *woobööd*



Hitsihitsihitsi! Tämän samaisen kaunottaren perään taisin kuolata kuvaketjussa jo keväällä. Yltiöpositiiviset ajokokemuksesi eivät millään muotoa hillitse himojani.

----------


## stenu

> ...Painoa pyörällä on 8.8kg... Mun mielestä iso ongelma monissa teräsrunkoisissa pyörissä on paino... Niin ja sivuhuomiona vannejarrut oli ihan paskat verrattuna BB7:ihin...



Tjaaahh.. Makuasioita; mun mielestä iso ongelma monissa levyjarrullisissa GG-pyörissä on paino  :Hymy: . Alumiinirunkopyörä mekaanisilla levareilla painaa saman verran kuin vastaavanlaatuinen teräsrunkopyörä vannejarruilla. Prioriteettikysymys siis.

Paskat vannejarru on paskat, mutta hyvät vannejarrut on ihan hyvät ja kapeilla renkailla pito loppuu renkaista nopeemmin kuin jarruista vannejarruillakin. Etuhaarukan täristämisestä canteilla pääsee eroon, kun laittaa hangerin haarukan kaulaputken sijaan etuhaarukan kruunuun tai vaihtaa jarrut V-jarruiksi. Vanteiden kuluminen on tosin vannejarrujen kanssa jonkinmoinen riesa. Ei niinkään GG-touhuissa kylläkään, mutta krossikisoissa vanteet kuluu aika vauhdilla.

----------


## stenu

> Maastotahko on jo puoliksi hiekkatietä. Ajat vaan tarpeeksi monta kierrosta, niin varmasti matka riittää.



En mä jaksaa montaa rundia samaa reittiä ajaa yhtenä päivänä. Mutta sunnuntaille sopisi hyvin joku GG-ajo, kun niitä hiekkateitä siellä tosiaan on  :Hymy:

----------


## Hippo

Lyhyemmälle GG ajokkia?
Eli onko kukaan hankkinut tai suunnitellut hankkivansa otsikon mukaista ajokkia paremmalle puoliskolleen tai ihan itselleen, kuitenkin sellaiselle jolla pituutta olisi esim. 165cm. Kiinnostaisi kuulla sillä meillä tämä taitaa olla edessä. Kompliitti tai pelkkä runko, sillä ei ole väliä.
Kaikki huomiot mahdollisesti onnistuneesta geometriatoteutuksesta ovat kullan arvoisia, sillä omissa projekteissa ei ole koskaan tarvinnut tätä aspektia ottaa huomioon...

----------


## IncBuff

Kilon painoerolla ei ole paskankaan väliä siihen verrattuna että pyörä ei pysähdy kunnolla soratiellä alamäessä.

----------


## stenu

Surlyn Cross-Check on aika GG ja siitä löytyy niin pieniä kokoja, että pienin saattaa olla jopa liian pieni. Vannejarrut tosin, teräsrunko ja kaupanpäälle vielä teräshaarukkakin, mutta noiden estetiikka on sellainen, että saattaa hyvinkin upota parempiin puoliskoihin. Pienten 700c-kiekkoisten ongelma on toe overlap, joka saattaa häiritä ennen kuin sen kanssa tottuu elämään.

----------


## stenu

> Kilon painoerolla ei ole paskankaan väliä siihen verrattuna että pyörä ei pysähdy kunnolla soratiellä alamäessä.



Jos viittaat levaritarpeeseen, niin mikäli pyörä ei pysähdy alamäessä soratiellä, on kyse melko varmasti renkaista, jotka ei pidä kunnolla - ei jarruista. Mä en ole koskaan omistanut fillaria, jossa olisi ollut niin huonot jarrut, että molempia renkaita ei olisi saanut lukkoon soralla, vaikka olisi ollut märkää ja vaikka aikoinaan ensimmäisessä maasturissani oli cantit. Eipä ollut vannejarrujen kanssa ongelmia edes tuolla. Ihan lopussa oleva mutaläjä on mun pyörä leikin loputtua. Vaihteet meni kyllä remontiin "kisan" jälkeen.

E: Enkä siis ole "vain periaatteen vuoksi" levareita vastaan yhtään. Krossari on mun ainoa pyörä, jossa ei ole levareita. Kuten totesin jo aikaisemmin: teräs, levarit ja vaihteet on sellainen kolmikko, missä yhdestä joutuu yleensä tinkimään, jos ei halua painavaa fillaria. GG-krossarissa minä tingin levareista, maasturissa vaihteista. Joku toinen tekee toisenlaisen ratkaisun ja molemmat ovat yhtä hyviä, jos ratkaisu tyydyttää fillarin käyttäjää.

EE: Fillarit on monille ainakin jossain määrin addiktoivia ja fillarimarkkinoijat käyttävät sitä häikäilemättä hyväkseen luomalla tarpeita, joita ilman pyöräileminen on täysin "mahdotonta", jotta ihmiset saadaan ostamaan uusia fillareita olemassa olevien tilalle. Kohta kun joka ikisessä kauppakassissakin on levarit joku keksii sellaisen vannejarru-/jarrupalakombinaation, jolla vanteet ei kulu eikä juuri sottaannukaan ja pian kaikki on sitä mieltä, että levarit on ihan paskat kun ne painaa paljon vannejarruja enemmän ja jarruttavan pinnan kehän halkaisija on naurettavan pieni, kun vannetta jarrupintana käyttäen se on jarrulevyn 160 millin sijaan 28 tuumaa. Mutta tosiasiassahan se ei tietenkään mene näin, koska nykymaailmassa eletään vielä aikaa, jolloin uudempi ratkaisu on aina vanhentunutta teknisesti monimutkaisempi ja todellisuudessa seuraava ja se kaikkein paras jarru on suoraan navan laakereista jarruttava sähkömagneettinen jarru, jossa ei ole kuluvia jarrupaloja eikä painoa lisääviä ja vääntyileviä ja märkänä vinkuvia, paloihin kihnuttavia jarrulevyja  :Hymy:   :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Sillä kilon painoerolla kun ei vaan ole mitään merkitystä verrattuna levarien tuomiin hyötyihin varsinkin jos on tarkoitus ajaa samalla pyörällä talvilenkkiä. Tämmönen luuviulukin kun lähtee lenkille syysvarustuksessa, heittää pari pulloa kyytiin + muut varusteet niin yhdistelmän kokonaismassa on lähellä 100 kiloa. Sillä ei ole mitään, siis ei yhtään mitään merkitystä painaako se yhdistelmä 98 vai 99kg.

Eikö tässä puhuttu gravel grindigistä eli siis sorateiden yms. ajelusta eikä mistään CX:stä jossa pyörän painoa vaikuttaa varmasti enemmän.






> Lyhyemmälle GG ajokkia?
> Eli onko kukaan hankkinut tai suunnitellut hankkivansa otsikon mukaista  ajokkia paremmalle puoliskolleen tai ihan itselleen, kuitenkin  sellaiselle jolla pituutta olisi esim. 165cm. Kiinnostaisi kuulla sillä  meillä tämä taitaa olla edessä. Kompliitti tai pelkkä runko, sillä ei  ole väliä.
> Kaikki huomiot mahdollisesti onnistuneesta geometriatoteutuksesta ovat  kullan arvoisia, sillä omissa projekteissa ei ole koskaan tarvinnut tätä  aspektia ottaa huomioon...



Muistelisin jonkun pienikokoisen naisen hankkineen Salsan Vayan tällä foorumilla. Se ei tosin taida olla riittävän katu-uskottava gravel grinderi geonsa ja ulkonäkönsä suhteen, mutta luulisi ajavan asiansa ja on myös yleiskäyttöinen. Kokemusta asiasta ei tosiaan minullakaan ole kun pitää katsella vähän eri runkokoon pyöriä omiin proggiksiin.

----------


## nuubiainen

1 kg lisäpainoa levareihin kuulostaa aika paljolta, eihän esim. BB7 satulat + levyt paina kokonaisuudessaan kuin noin 600 g? Tietty runkoon tulee hieman enemmän metallia, mutta ei kai nyt yli puolen kilon edestä.

----------


## JackOja

> ...teräsrunkoinen Salsa La Cruz oli epämukavampi kuin Spessun Tricross? Noilla tuli ajeltua Gravel grindingia ennen kuin sitä oli edes keksitty....



Määkin tein niin Tricrossilla ennenkuin myin pois. Oliko/onko sulla myös comp, siinähän on hiilarihaarukat ja vieläpä _Zertz_-insertit  :Hymy: 
Oli kyllä mainio pyörä ja hiukan harmittaa kun tuli myytyä (jos sä ostaja luet tätä niin voisin ehkä ostaa takaisin - puoleen mun hinnasta toki  :Hymy: )





> ...Painoa pyörällä on 8.8kg, josta tietenkin sais jonkin verran pois paremmilla putkiosilla (itseasiassa tolppa on jo vaihtunut Thomsoniin). Kiekot tossa on 1550g ja kammet sekä keulakin hiilikuituisena aika kevyitä.. Mun mielestä iso ongelma monissa teräsrunkoisissa pyörissä on paino, koska ei hirveen mukavaa, jos tällanen pyörä painaa yhtä paljon kuin täysjousitettu maastopyörä....



Sotalintu on kyllä mahtavan hieno. Titskunakin kun saisi, kallis toki.

Mutta tuo painoasia hämmentää... Warbird-runko painaa sen 1500-1700g ja (laadukas) teräsrunko 400-600g enemmän. Jos pulttaa nuo samat palikat niin sittehän meillä olis 9,5 kilon teräsgrainderi. Ei siitä _tarvitse_ rakentaa täpärin painoista vaikka esim. Rove-tehtaassa niin tehtäisiinkin  :Sekaisin: 

Ei kai noita alle kympin täpäreitä tälläkään foorumilla montaakaan ole, WW:ssa toki.





> ...maastopyörässä tottunut jäykempään takavaihtajan jouseen ja kytkimeen, niin jää kaipaamaan niitä. Vähän käynyt mielessä, jos joskus laittais tohon narrow-wide eturattaan ja nappais etuvaihtajan pois. Tarvis vaan vähän laajemman skaalan takapakan sen kaveriksi...



Eikö tuo hoidu kun laittaa sopivan Shadow+ -takavaihtajan, narrow-widen ja mieluisan pakan?

----------


## Taneli79

Ajatus "eloisasta ja ikuisesta" teräsgrinderista ei jätä rauhaan. Vaikka n. parin tonnin panostuksella saisi 8,7-9kg painavan kuitu- tai alukrossarin, houkuttelevat lähes 11kg painavat teräsvaihtoehdot jostain (kaiketi masokistisesta) syystä enemmän. Olisin luultavasti jo tilannut Genesiksen Croix de Fer 931:n, jos siinä olisi hiukan tilavammat haarukat (maksimirengasleveys lokareiden kanssa 32mm). Edellä hehkutettu Raleigh Tamland on monessa suhteessa pätevä vaihtoehto, varsinkin Tamland 2 Ultegran ja FSA:n osilla ja Datsunin punaisena! Voi hitto, miten hieno pyörä!



Noita ei siis tuoda Eurooppaan, mutta jenkkeihin vuoden vaihteessa muuttanut kaverini lupasi auttaa toimituksessa. Laitoin parille San Franciscolaiselle jälleenmyyjälle kyselyn pyörästä ja sain vastauksen Raleighin aluevastaavalta. Pyörä tulee myyntiin helmikuussa. Siihen asennetaan TRP Spyren temppuilevien jarrujen sijaan jotkin muut mekaaniset levarit. Vastausta reach ja stack -mittoihin tai eturattaiden piikkien lukumääriin en saanut, mutta kysyn niistä uudelleen. Valmistajan sivuilla ilmoitetaan, että kammet ovat 52T/36T, mutta joissakin arvosteluissa puhutaan kompaktikammista (50T/34T).

Pyörän hinta on 2400$, eli 1740€. Tuohon on lisättävä vielä rahti- ja tullimaksut sekä alv. Onko jollain tietoa noiden suuruudesta? Pitääkö tullille tehdä jokin ilmoitus pyörästä?

Millainen tuo kaksoisohennettu Reynoldsin putki on verrattuna vaikka 931-putkeen (paino, jäykkyys, ruostuminen)? Pitääkö kiveniskemiä tai muita kolhuja paikkamaalata tuollaisessa teräspyörässä, ja mistä sopivia maaleja saa?

----------


## Rufus

En nyt tiedä onko rosterigenesiksessä haarukka erilainen kuin normiversiossa mutta itselleni mahtuu 35-milliset Marathon Winterit lokareiden kanssa ilman ongelmia. Nappulakumeista 33-millinen Maxxiksen Raze ainakin, muita en ole testannut.

----------


## stenu

^^ Kokonaisen fillarin rahtaaminen Jenkeistä ei useimmiten kannata. USPS (sikäläinen posti) ei tietääkseni niin isoa pakettia kuskaa ja UPS/DHL-systeemeillä rahtikulut ovat helposti $400-500. Kokonaisissa pyörissä tulli on myös korkeampi (14%) kuin osissa (4%). Noiden päälle sitten vielä ALV, joka lasketaan myös rahtikuluille.

Teräsrunko saattaa mennä kiveniskemistä pintaruosteeseen, mutta ulkonäöllistä suurempaa haittaa siitä ei ole. Omiani olen joskus paikannut sopivan väriseksi sävytetyllä Miranolilla. Useimmiten en ole jaksanut. Itseäni ei haittaa, jos fillarista näkee, että sitä on käytetty. Mutta musta teräsrunko on aina kätevä, kun mustaa ei tartte sävyttää  :Hymy: . Tamland taitaa olla Reiskan 631:stä, joten sekä 853- että 931-versiot Genesiksestä ovat näennäisesti kestävämpää putkea ja 931 lisäksi ruostumatonta. Kaikkia saa eri paksuisilla seinämillä eli putken plaatu ei yksistään sen paksuudesta kerro kuin sen, että kestävämmästä pystyy tekemään ohuempaa, jos niin halutaan. Tämän tyyppisissä fillareissa (levarit, kuormausmahdollisuus jne..) tuskin kaikkein ohuimpia versioita käytetään, oli putki mitä laatua hyvänsä.

^Kyllä mäkin uskoisin, että todellisuudessa rosteri-Genesikseenkin mahtuu ilmoitettua paksumpaa kumia ja useimmitenhan krossirenkaat on ilmoitettuja mittoja selvästi kapeampia.

----------


## Taneli79

Kiitos jälleen hyvistä kommenteista! Arvostan oikeasti apua, jota tämä foorumi nöösille tarjoaa!

Parin kuukauden krossarigrainderiarvontalauluni sai tänään päätöksen, kun päädyin tilaamaan Belgiassa keskiviikkona esitellyn Trekin uuden Boonen. Bongasin uutisen pyörästä CXMagazinen sivuilta toissailtana ja tiesin, että tuossa se nyt on. Paikallinen jälleenmyyjä kertoi eilen, että Hollannin keskusvarastossa on 50kpl:tta 54cm:n runkoja. Tänään, kun kävin tekemässä tilauksen pyöriä oli enää 2kpl:tta jäljellä! Joku muukin oli bongannut uutisen pyörästä :-)

Vaikka olen koko grinderiprojektini ajan metsästänyt teräsrunkoista treenipyörää liian pienen alukrossarini tilalle, päädyin kuitenkin kuituun. Miksi ihmeessä?!? Yritän argumentoida:

- Ensinnäkin, Boonen geometria sopii omaan kroppaan. Ajoin marraskuussa Trekin alumiinista Crockettia, jossa on Boonen kanssa identtinen mitoitus. Crockett tuntui tuolloin hyvältä. Tänään koeponnistin Crocketin uudelleen (Boone ei ole vielä saapunut Keski-Suomeen) ja kyllä, edelleen tuntui hyvältä!
- Boonen sydän on 1000g painava, jäykkä kuiturunko, jossa on sisäiset vaijerien läpiviennit (http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/a...compton-39416/)
- Boonessa on Cancellaran Domanestakin tuttu IsoSpeed-erotin vaaka- ja istuinputken risteyksessä, "joka kaksinkertaistaa pystysuuntaisen myötäilevyyden". Tuo "jousitus" tuntui toimivan ihan oikeasti, kun pumppasin tänään paikallisessa pyöräliikkeessä Domanen satulaa. Istuinputki antaa periksi alas ja taakse. Laadukas kuiturunko yhdessä tuon teknologian kanssa tuo toivottavasti etsimääni mukavuutta soralla rymistelyyn.
- Boonen rungossa on Carbon Armor suojaus, jota käytetään Trekin DH-pyörissäkin. Toivottavasti se suojaa pahimmilta kiveniskuilta.
- Boonen väritys on mielestäni cool :-)

Kiekot tuossa pyörässä ovat perustason Bontragerit, vaihteet vuosien käytössä tutuiksi tulleet ja hyväksi havaitut 105:set. Jarrut ovat Avidin mekaaniset BB5:set, joiden teho oli päivän koeajon perusteella erittäin hyvä. Eikä siinä vielä kaikki...Trekin insinöörit ovat ajatelleet tavallisia kuntoilijoita ja asentaneet haarukoihin ruuvinreijät lokareita varten! Seuraavanlaisella grinderilla pitäisi päästä ajamaan ensi viikolla. Onneksi kesää on vielä jäljellä!!

----------


## ubi

^
Onko tuossa Boonen etuhaarukassakin jotkin piilotetut lokarikiinnikkeet? Olen itsekin tässä pari päivää lukenut uutisia ja specsejä kyseisestä runkosetistä, mutta en ole vielä mistään saanut tuohon vastausta ja kaikkialla mainitaan vaan kiinnikeet levarimallissa takalokarille. En ole missään kuvassakaan huomannut etuhaarukassa olevan kiinnikkeitä lokarille.

Saahan tuohon tietty vaikka putkiklemmareilla sen lokarin eteenkin, mutta tuntuu hiukan oudolta että vain taakse olisi laitettu valmiit paikat.

----------


## Taneli79

Varmuudella en osaa vielä sanoa, kun en ole pyörää livenä nähnyt. Ajattelin, että viritän putkiklemmarilla, jos ei muuten saa, tai sitten asennan Raceblade XL:t, tai tyydyn vaan ajamaan ilman epäesteettisiä ja rämiseviä mukavuuslisäkkeitä :-) Crockettin etuhaarukasta löysin ruuvin reijän vain oikeasta jalasta, joten levyjarrun puolelle kiinitys täytyy tehdä kaiketi jarrukengän ruuviin tms. Takahaarukassa reijät oli tehty seat- ja chainstayn risteykseen, seatstayn poikittaissiltaan ja lisäksi istuinputken alaosaan. Boonen levariversiossa reijät löytyvät ainakin seatstayn sisäpuolelta seuraavasti:

----------


## Brad

Tässä on Gravel Grindingiä. Kona Honky Tonk vm. 2014. 1. lenkki takana, aivan mahtava fiilis kyllä teräs on vaan se juttu =)

----------


## JackOja

Topicin teemaan sopisi BMC GF02: maantiepyörä johon menee 35mm kumit. Ainakin hienon näköinen

----------


## J T K

Aikasta supregrinderi!

Nätti on Trekki. Jotain ne on nyt onnistuneet tekemään toisin noissa runkojen muotoiluissa, kun miellyttävät silmää ihan eri tavalla kuin ennen. Siis yleisesti ottaen Trekin maantiepyörät huomioiden. Mutta luulen, että niitä joustoja haetaan erilaisilla ratkaisuilla muutoin jäykkään kuiturunkoon, joka saattaisi olla melkoisen epämiellyttävä ilman joustavia elementtejä. Tosin renkailla sitä hommaa parhaiten voi säädellä, jos ei muuta niin tuubit kehiin..

----------


## J T K

> Vielä, kun löytyisi sinkulointimahdollisuus ja joku, joka toisi noita Eurooppaan....



Urheiluaittahan toi aikanaan Raleighia niin briteistä kuin jenkeistäkin. Oliskohan sielä enää kytyä tähän. Meinaan tässä vois olla yksi mallisto, jolla tekisi jonkinverran kauppaa..

----------


## IncBuff

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/a...st-look-39495/

Transition Bikesilta teräksinen crossari. Tää on kai uudelleen brändätty Traitor Crusade.

----------


## stenu

Columbuksen Lifeä Epsanjasta:



http://www.gravel.cc/bicicletes/le-nomade/

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ No nyt on hieno. Vaihtaisin kuitu-Canyonin tohon vaikka päittäin.

----------


## Paakku

> Columbuksen Lifeä Epsanjasta:
> 
> http://www.gravel.cc/bicicletes/le-nomade/



Vai onkos tämä jo drop bar MTB?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Vai onkos tämä jo drop bar MTB?



Ei kai. Ei siihen saa edes joustokeulaa. Ja siinä on paikat etu ja takatavaratelineelle. Onko se sittenkin retkipyörä? Aika hienojakoiseksi on tämä genre mennyt.

----------


## J T K

Hieno on kyllä. Aika pitkältä näyttää takahaarukkakin, että ei taitaisi olla puhtaassa maastoajossa kovin herkkä menemään. Kyllä kait tuota on soratielle geometrian puolesta suunniteltu. Tai retkeilyyn  :Hymy:  Ihan sama, sitähän se graindaus on jos ei kisaamisesta ole kyse? Ottaisin heti!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Toinen vähän tuhdimmille renkaille tehty grinderi-retki-dropptanko-maastopyörä :Sekaisin: 




http://www.murucycles.com/#!bnt-tourer/c1kxd

----------


## vituxman

Morot vaan kaikille..

Tällänen suht nöösi haluis päivittää Konan kiärmesjaskan kun tolla vanhalla alkaa jo olla kilometrejä rumasti takana, olis kaksi runkoa jotka kiinnostais.
Surlyn Cross Check /All City Macho Man Disc..

Mää oon sitte tämmönen pygmi 164 lyhyt ja inseam 75/76
Mikä mua eniten askarruttaa on AllCityn tupla hinta verrattuna Surlyyn, onko kevyempi ,parempi vai mikä ?
Samoten runkoko Surly 42 cm ja All City 46 vaikuttas ainakin paperilla mulle sopivaksi, Kona mulla 47 cm, korkeus ok mutta tolla 9 cm vakistemillä lyhyt, etunapaa näkyy reilusti pari kolme senttiä kun ajanalaotteella.
Toinen mikä ahistaa on Konan kapea 40 stonga pitäs saada 44 leveä kun hartioissa leveyttä.
Samoten AC :n levarivanneratkaisu pähkäilyttää, samalla pyörällä haluun ajaa kesällä maantienakeilla lenkit, syksyllä crossikumeilla lenkit työmatkat kauppareissut ja kaikki muu..
Täältä kainuustahan tuota sorapätkää ja polkua löytyy, avautuis ihan uus maailma kun vois tarmakilta poiketa mettään muutenki kun vahingossa ja pitkäaikaistyöttömän tervehtimiseen=)
Talvellakin pitäs yhdellä ja samalla pöörällä pärjätä, toki hiihto talvella ykköslaji mutta työmatkat ja pikkulenkkeilyt silloinkin ..
Onhan noita maantiekäkättimiäkin jo levyjarruilla mutta mites vannetarjontaa, kahdet kiekot aion siis hommata jossakin vaiheessa..

Surlyhän vissiin nielaisis leveemmät kumit ?
Alkuun budjetti mulla 2000, ikinä en ole kasannu osista pyörää, mielipiteitä mm.vanneasiaan molempiin, jos niistä hakis keveyttä ja ennenkaikkea kestävyyttä.
Mikään kisakireä paketti ei kuitenkaan hakusessa enempi naatiskelua niille pitkille(kin) lenkeille.
Kiitos ja anteeksi..

----------


## TheMiklu

Ainakin nuo All-Cityn rungot on aivan älyttömän mageita ja yksityiskohtiin on panostettu: http://allcitycycles.com/blog/what_are_you_paying_for

----------


## stenu

Joustogrinderi:

----------


## arctic biker

Kaikkee ne kehittää. Kaippa takapäähänkin löytyy sitten ohkaisempaa ja paksumpaa rinkulaa kuskin painon mukaan?

----------


## JackOja

^mua harmittaa kun X hävis, tuosta en tykkää. X olis ollut mullekin vaihtoehto spekuissa.

Jänskä toi haarukka, olisivat saman tien laittaneet 15mm akselin.

----------


## IncBuff

Mä en ymmärrä tuota haarukkaa. Mikä pointti ja mikä toi 9mm thru axle ees on? Vaatiiko jonkun erikoisen navan joita ei taas saa mistään?

Samaten en tykkää noita sinkuladropeista.

Muuten ehkä ostaisin. X:ää ikävä.

----------


## JackOja

^esim. Hopen napaan saa sen DTSwissin 9mm läpipultin sovitteet.

----------


## stenu

> sinkuladropeista...



Mä luulin jo, että uuh... mutta ei sittenkään. En löytänyt geometriaa mistään, mutta kuvissa ainakin kulmat näyttä turhan loivilta ja vähän liian sloupattukin mun makuun.

----------


## IncBuff

Menipäs ne herneet syvälle...

Noo runko on tilattu jo niin ihan sama.

----------


## stenu

Luulin, että nyt on joku tehnyt mulle 1-vaihderospuuttorossarin aihion, mutta ei ollukaan. Ei siihen yhtään mitään herneitä liity.

----------


## ealex

> En löytänyt geometriaa mistään, mutta kuvissa ainakin kulmat näyttä turhan loivilta ja vähän liian sloupattukin mun makuun.



Onhan se siellä Sizing alla:
Head Angle      72°
Seat Angle       73°

----------


## ealex

> meneeköhän tohon haarukkaan ihan tavallinen pikalinkku? ja jos ei niin miksei?



 Luulisi, että tavallinenkin pikalinkku menee, kunhan venytät haarukan jalat ja pudotat paikalleen (ilman pikalinkkua, toki). Ja monet etunavat ovat tosiaan muunneltavissa 9mm läpiakselille.

----------


## stenu

> Onhan se siellä Sizing alla:
> Head Angle      72°
> Seat Angle       73°



Juu niin mäkin huomasin, kun tarkemmin katsoin, eikä ne niin loivat olleet kuin mitä kuvan perusteella olisi voinut kuvitella.

Chargen Plug on tainnut jäädä ihan huomiotta tässä topicissa. Siinä olisi hydraulijarrutkin valmiina (jos Srami saa ne joskus toimimaan).

----------


## jati

Nyt kun raati on jo koolla, niin kertokaa, miksi en ostaisi All-Cityn Space Horsea soratien jauhamiseen/monikäyttöpyöräksi. Siis muuten kuin tuon haarukan rumuuden ja pelkän vannejarruoption takia. Eteen ja taakse menee tarakat ja lokarit, 40-milliset kumit mahtuu, runko on perushyvää terästä ja dropoutit mahdollistaa sinkuloinnin, jos haluaa hassutella. Talvella levarit löytyy maastopyörästä. Olisihan All-Cityllä myös muita kiintoisia vaihtoehtoja, mutta tämä olisi kaikista monikäyttöisin.

----------


## Brad

Grinderi iltavalaistuksessa. Olkaa hyvät:

----------


## kide

> Nyt kun raati on jo koolla, niin kertokaa, miksi en ostaisi All-Cityn Space Horsea soratien jauhamiseen/monikäyttöpyöräksi. Siis muuten kuin tuon haarukan rumuuden ja pelkän vannejarruoption takia. Eteen ja taakse menee tarakat ja lokarit, 40-milliset kumit mahtuu, runko on perushyvää terästä ja dropoutit mahdollistaa sinkuloinnin, jos haluaa hassutella. Talvella levarit löytyy maastopyörästä. Olisihan All-Cityllä myös muita kiintoisia vaihtoehtoja, mutta tämä olisi kaikista monikäyttöisin.



Ite oon ainakin kovasti tykänny omastani. Geometria on hieman erikoinen: supermatala keskiö (75 mm BB drop), pitkä takahaarukka (440 mm), mutta mun koossa kuitenkin 72/73 kulmat. Vikkelä ohjaustuntuma mutta tosi vakaa. Rengastilaa on ihan kiitettävästi. Mahtuu ainakin 47-milliset Contin Top Touringit. Mulla niiden kanssa tarkin paikka on mini-V-jarrut. Semmoset muuten sopii hyvin Heppaan, koska siinä ei ole canti-jarrun topparia. Mukana toki tulee satulaputken pultista roikkuva kilke. Vaakaputken sisäinen vaijeriveto on "full housing". Rungossa ei sitten missään lue Space Horsea, ainoastaan tuo All-City alaputkessa. Tämä taitaa olla kaikissa merkin rungoissa, mikä saattaa Macho Manin, Mr. Pinkin tms. yms. kohdalla olla ihan hyvä asia.

----------


## JackOja

Tuli hiplattua Shock Therapyssa tänään sekä Macho Mania että Straggleria. Kumpikin tosi nättejä raameja.

Ritcheyn SwissCross Yläfemman DGE:ssa oli vieläkin namukkaampi, ihan karkki! Voi kun siitä olis levariversio niin mukaan olisi lähtenyt niillä prosenteilla.

----------


## JackOja

> ...
> runko on tilattu...



Croix lähti tulemaan?

----------


## IncBuff

> Croix lähti tulemaan?



Otin sittenkin aikalisän asian suhteen. Haluan vielä nähdä sen Macho Manin.

----------


## stenu

> Ritcheyn SwissCross Yläfemman DGE:ssa oli vieläkin namukkaampi, ihan karkki! Voi kun siitä olis levariversio...



Voilà  :Vink:

----------


## JackOja

Mjoo-o, koskahan noita saa ostaa? Kiirus ei ole. Punaisena kiitos.

----------


## Aakoo

http://reviews.mtbr.com/handbuilt-pr...-bike-at-nahbs

Ton mukaan elokuussa tulisi myyntiin tuo Swiss Cross Disc runkosetti.

----------


## IncBuff

Ei kun mää tahdon tollasen nyt heti  :Vihainen:

----------


## J T K

Siitä sitten kuolaamaan gravelblingiä: The North American Handmade Bicycle Show

----------


## JackOja

> ...elokuussa tulisi myyntiin tuo Swiss Cross Disc runkosetti.



Höh. Pitäiskö tuo nyt odottaa ja tsekata. Ajattelin tosin viimeistään kesällä grindailla uudella filolla  :Sekaisin:

----------


## klossiossi

Tuollainen Macho Man tuli kasailtua viime syystalven aikana palikoista. Ja pakko sanoa muutaman hiekkalenkin jälkeen, että kyllä meno maistaa!

----------


## slow

Jopas on.
 Iso peukku.

----------


## mjpk

Tuommoinen Warbird tuli kätösteltyä kasaan. Runkokoko 60cm. Pahoittelen kuvan puutteellisia taiteellisia ulottuvuuksia, oli kiire päästä testaamaan... nyt päällä iso  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Tuollainen Macho Man tuli kasailtua...



Tolkuttoman hieno!

 Tulit itse asiassa tänään vastaan Laakson hepokentän kohdalla ja mulla meni tilanne alamäessä jotenkin ohi enkä juuri samalla sekunnilla tajunnut, että justhan mä näin ton fillarin foorumilla... olis pitänyt äkkiä huutaa "Hei machomies, pysähdy!" ja olisin voinut tarkastella kokoonpanoa lähemmin  :Hymy: 

Itselläkin tuo on vielä listoilla, olen vaan kokenut värimaailman ongelmalliseksi... mutta ainakin jotenkin noinhan sen voi toteuttaa nätisti.

edit: mitkäs noi Warbirdin (hieno sekin) jarrut ovat?

----------


## slow

Sotalinnunkaan visuaalinen ilme ei suuresti ahdista. 

Kulkee toivotulla tavalla?

----------


## A.B.

Hieno on Salsa ja Macho Man on kyllä suorastaan sävähdyttävän upea!

----------


## Rautaperse

Macho Man on vaivannut mieltä päivin-öin. Nyt vielä enemmän. Todella hieno peli.

----------


## Takamisakari

> Tuommoinen Warbird tuli kätösteltyä kasaan. Runkokoko 60cm. Pahoittelen kuvan puutteellisia taiteellisia ulottuvuuksia, oli kiire päästä testaamaan... nyt päällä iso



Mistäs hankit sotalinnun? On nimittäin toudella hieno. Matsomies on kyllä komia myös. Päivällä vielä retostelin lenkillä että pääsin pois "koukusta" ja GG:tä ei tule, mutta tässä sitä taas ollaan sormi liipasimella. Salsa kuumottaa eniten.

----------


## mjpk

Kiitokset ymmärryksestä meitin Salsaakin kohtaan, tuntui suorastaan pyhäinhäväistykseltä lätkäistä tuosta työkalusta kännyräpsy todella silmää miellyttävästi kuvatun Macho Man -komistuksen perään.  :Nolous: 

Vastatakseni kyssäreihin:
Runkosetti ja Salsan kilkkeet osoitteesta hibike.de (koitin paikallisestakin, kovastikin, mutta ei siitä mitään tullut, ei kai katsottu tuon arvoiseksi)Jarrut ovat TRP HY/RD (eli vaijerikäyttöiset hydraulilevarit)

Ajotuntumaa on yhden kolmen tunnin lenkin verran, ja samanverran on viimeaikaista kokemusta minkäänlaisesta droppitankoisesta filosta (käytännössä on tullut ajettua vain 29ereillä). Eli seuraava kannattaa ottaa tausta huomioiden:
Kaularangan välilevyongelmaisena hain mahdollisimman suurella stackillä varustettua runkoa (joka muuten näytti sopivan mitoitukseltaan). Tämä onnistui odotetusti - ajoasento on kahvoilta varsin rento, mutta kuitenkin mahdollistaa tehokkaantuntuisen polkemisen, ja dropeiltakin ajaminen tuntui ihan luontevalta kun vastatuulta vastaan taistelin.Ajoin ensilenkin pääasiassa sorapintaisia ulkoiluteitä, mutta mukana oli niin asfalttia, jäätä kuin mutapolkuakin.Päällimmäiseksi ahaa-elämykseksi jäi tietty ajotuntuman leikkisyys; tuntui että pyörä ohjautuu kivasti lantiolla ja samalla yllytti ajamaan itseltä jalat alta. Silti meno oli kaikissa noissa ajo-olosuhteissa ongelmattoman vakaata, ja kevyt polkuajokin sujui aivan miellyttävästi.Luetun ymmärtämisen perusteella yo. autuaalliselta tuntuva yhdistelmä saattaa liittyä rungon isoon BB-droppiin ja lyhyehköön 100mm:n kannattimeen (kun ilmeisesti yleensä katkaisuhoidon tarpeessa oleville laitetaan ainakin pari senttiä pitempi?)Vaikka kyseessä on tuhti alurunko jossa varsinaista muotoilua on vain takapäässä, en missään vaiheessa kokenut menoa epämukavaksi, päin vastoin. Toki nyrkinkokoinen sepeli ja kunnon nimismiehenkihara jäivät vielä kokematta. Asiaan voi vaikuttaa rengastus, toki.

Pari sanaa vielä kokoopanosta ja sen ensituntumista:
Jarrut ovat siis nuo mutantti-TRP:t, Yokozunan Reaction -vaijereilla/kuorilla. Jälkimmäiset ovat tosi jäykät (myös saada vääntymään mutkalle), ja takapätkä on sentin pari nafti noin isoon runkoon (ja leveään tankoon) - joutunee vaihtamaan tavallisempiin. Nettijuttujen perusteella itse jarrujen haasteena on kahvan pitkä vapaaliike, ja se näyttää pitävän kohdallanikin jossain määrin paikkansa. Pitää vielä viritellä ennen lopullista tuomiota. Sinänsä modulaatio on oikein hyvä, ja tehoakin löytyy. Eivät vingu. Minusta selvästi paremmantuntuiset kuin Avidin BB7:t, ja palojahan ei tarvitse näissä säätää (pääpointti ko. jarruissa, modulaation lisäksi).Renkaina Bontrager CX0 team issue 38mm leveinä (hyvin mahtuvat runkoon), asennettuna litkuilla Stanin BSD-lisenssillä tehdyille 29er-kehille. Painetta oli noin 3 bar. Aivan loistava paketti! Litkutus äärimmäisen helppoa, ilmat pysyivät hyvän aikaa ilman litkujakin jne. Painetta voisi varmasti vähentää vielä käyttämistäni. Pito ja rullaavuus minusta graindaukseen mitä parhain. Ongelmana noissa kai on lähinnä nopea kuluminen.

Tämmöistä. Kai se on hyvä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Renkaina Bontrager CX0 team issue 38mm leveinä (hyvin mahtuvat runkoon), asennettuna litkuilla Stanin BSD-lisenssillä tehdyille 29er-kehille. Painetta oli noin 3 bar. Aivan loistava paketti! Litkutus äärimmäisen helppoa, ilmat pysyivät hyvän aikaa ilman litkujakin jne. Painetta voisi varmasti vähentää vielä käyttämistäni. Pito ja rullaavuus minusta graindaukseen mitä parhain. Ongelmana noissa kai on lähinnä nopea kuluminen.



Kiitos tästä reviewstä! Olen mietiskellyt noita seuraajiksi Clementin Xplor MSO 40 x 700c -renkaille, jotka ovat olleet muuten hyvät, mutta reuna on niin löysä, etteivät toimi tubeleksena alkuunkaan. Jos omistat työntömitan, niin viitsisitkö mitata renkaan todellisen leveyden ja samalla vanteesi ulkoleveyden..? Krossitubeleksen todellinen koetinkivi on, kun "droppaat" vaikkapa kanttarilta alas samalla kurvaten. Pysyykö rengas vanteella? Mulla on pari muuten hyvin tubeleksena toiminutta settiä blurpannut edestä tuollaisessa tilanteessa ja molemmilla kerroilla on sattunut...  :Hymy: . Jos joskus kaipaat vähän isompaa nappulaa, mutta kuitenkin reilua ilmatilaa, niin Ritcheyn WCS Shield 35 mm on mulla toiminut Stanin Alpha 400 -vanteilla blurppailematta jopa VPCX-käytössä ja rengas on ilmoitettua tuhdimman kokoinen: tubeleksena tuolla kapeallakin vanteella todellinen leveys on n. 36 mm ja profiili on mukavan korkeakin.

Ps. Kunhan ulkoilutiet tuosta vähän vielä kuivuu, niin tätä ketjua voisi herätellä henkiin...

----------


## mjpk

Eipä ole työntömittaa, vielä. Käyn ehtiessä hommaamassa ja laitan sitten mitat. Painosta voi sen verran todeta että molempien kappaleiden paino oli lähes grammalleen ilmoitettu 375g. Kehillä pysyvyyttä ei tullut tuolla tavalla testattua, enkä ole ihan varma haluanko  :Hymy:  ... mutta ehkä joskus tieteen nimissä.

Tuo Ritchey vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta, varsinkin kun on ilmoitettua isompi. Kiitos vinkistä! Voisivat olla paikallaan kokeilla syksyllä jos tulee innostuttua venyttämään genren rajoja kauemmaksi varsinaisista teistä.

Muuten, mitkä renkaat sinulla ovat noin kivuliaasti röyhtäisseet? Osaisi sitten jättää ne suoraan harkinnasta.

----------


## stenu

Yritin talveksi Smart Sameja (37 mm). Tiivistyivät nätisti, mutta eivät kestäneet kurvailla asfaltilla. Ensimmäiset röyhyrenkaat oli Challengen Grifo Prot. Itse oon ajatellut, että parempi kokeilla kuin katua jälkeenpäin. Krossitouhuissa blurppaaminen ei ole niin vaarallista, kun vauhdit on pienempiä ja alusta pehmeempi. Hiekkateillä yleensä pito loppuu ennen kuin rengas taittuu niin paljon, että se päästää ilmat ulos. Mutta asfaltilla ajaessa sellainen tilanne, että joutuu äkisti jarruttamaan ja väistämään, voi olla seurauksiltaan hyvinkin ikävä.

----------


## Hokku

Tuli tällainen vastaan http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-subs...ine-basic-kit/ Miellytti heti silmää ja hintakin on hyvä (?), joten eikös tuosta ihan kelvon GG:n saisi?

----------


## kmw

^ imo ei ollenkaan huono vaihtoehto. Runko Reiskan putkea on jees. Palikoita + kiekkoja voi aina vaihdella halujen ja varojen mukaan.

----------


## EvilOne

Spessun Awol Comp vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta, taitaa olla ihan uusi malli: 

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bik...wol/awol-comp-

Mielipiteitä tästä, noin niin kuin yleisesti osista yms.?

----------


## Mika K

Kävin tuollaista Spessun Awolia notkuttelemassa tuossa taannoin. Omaan kroppaan ainakin kohtuullisen outo geo ja muutenkin aika järeä kokoonpano esim. pelkkään grindaamiseen tai pidemmille lenkeille. Kilpailee imho mm. Salsa Fargon tapaisten isoa kumia nielevien ja hyvin reissukamoja kantavien seikkailufillarien kanssa, joilla poiketaan hieman haastavampiin oloihin isomman tavaramäärän kanssa. Itse en siis otsikon käyttötarkoitukseen moista olisi hommaamassa, mutta mikäli jotain tuollaista hakusessa, niin saattaa olla ihan käypäinen otus..

----------


## JackOja

> Tuli tällainen vastaan http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-subs...ine-basic-kit/ Miellytti heti silmää ja hintakin on hyvä (?), joten eikös tuosta ihan kelvon GG:n saisi?



Onhan tuo varmasti kelpo peli, etenkin hintaansa nähden. Päivittää osia sitten Soraa parempiin kun menee vaihtokuntoon. Veikkaan kyllä, että painaa jopa kilon enemmän kuin ilmoitettu 11,4kg.

----------


## EvilOne

> Kävin tuollaista Spessun Awolia notkuttelemassa tuossa taannoin. Omaan kroppaan ainakin kohtuullisen outo geo ja muutenkin aika järeä kokoonpano esim. pelkkään grindaamiseen tai pidemmille lenkeille. Kilpailee imho mm. Salsa Fargon tapaisten isoa kumia nielevien ja hyvin reissukamoja kantavien seikkailufillarien kanssa, joilla poiketaan hieman haastavampiin oloihin isomman tavaramäärän kanssa. Itse en siis otsikon käyttötarkoitukseen moista olisi hommaamassa, mutta mikäli jotain tuollaista hakusessa, niin saattaa olla ihan käypäinen otus..



Ok, kiitos kommenteista. Vielä ei ole ainakaan pääkaupunkiseudulla onnistununut testata itse kyseistä konkelia, voi tosiaan olla että liian tuhti omaan tarkoitukseen jos kyseessä tosiaan reissufillari.

Ensi viikolla olisi tarkoitus käydä koeajamassa Transition Rapture: 
http://www.transitionbikes.com/2014/Bikes_Rapture.cfm

----------


## JackOja

> Ensi viikolla olisi tarkoitus käydä koeajamassa Transition Rapture:



Missä tuollainen onnistuu?

----------


## EvilOne

^ Maahantuojan luona Porvoossa.

----------


## mjpk

> ...niin viitsisitkö mitata renkaan todellisen leveyden ja samalla vanteesi ulkoleveyden..?



Nyt on Bontrager CX0 team issue 38mm mitattu työntömitalla: Takarengas on n. 38,8mm ja etunen n. 38,2mm. Kehät ovat molemmissa päissä samat ulkoleveydeltään 24mm:n SunRinglet. Ovat olleet paikoillaan pari viikkoa ja takana on koko ajan ollut hieman enemmän painetta, ehkä selittänee leveyseroa?

----------


## stenu

Hyvin mahtuu mullekin siis. Kiitos!!

----------


## EvilOne

Mitäs napoja levarillisten GG:n omistajat käytätte pyörissänne?

----------


## stenu

Hopen tai Dt:n maasturinavoilla ei voi pahasti mennä pieleen. Dt 240 on pitkäikäisin ja kevyin, mutta myös kallein. Hopet on hyvää peruslaatua, joskus kylläkin originaalilaakerit menee melko nopeasti, mutta uusia saa helposti. Dt 350 vois olla hyvä, mutta vähän edullisempi vaihtoehto (ei omakohtaista kokemusta), eikä Shimanonkaan navoissa mitään vikaa ole, jos centerlock-levyt kelpaa ja muistaa ajoittain lisäillä vaseliinia laakereihin. Shimppaa lukuunottamatta muihin mainittuihin saa tarvittaessa myös Campa-yhteensopivaa vapaaratasta. Niin ja mullahan ei niitä levareita ole, joten kokemukset ovat maastureista. Mulla vannejarru-GG-krossarissa on Campan Recordit GG-kiekoissa ja Hopet tubelesskrossikiekoissa. Hopen vapaaratas on aika äänekäs ja navat pyörivät tahmeammin kuin ensiksi mainitut, joten eivät ole tieajeluissa kaikkein kivoimmat.

----------


## EvilOne

Ok, kiitos. Shimanon XT:n napoja olen vähän miettinyt, itseasiassa XT:n koko sarjaa projektiini. Runkoina ehdokkaana tällä hetkellä Transition Rapture ja Cotic Roadrat.

----------


## nuubiainen

XT:n navat kyllä ovat hyviä. Deoren navoista meni juuri laakerit sekä edestä että takaa, mutta XT:ssä tuntuu olevan parempi suojaus.

----------


## EvilOne

Ok. Mites, käyvätkö nuo XT:n kamat suoriltaan noihin Roadratin ja Rapturen runkoihin? Yritin valmistajien sivuilla asiaa tutkia mutta noviisi kun vielä olen näissä kasauspuuhissa niin jäi vähän askarruttamaan. Kehiksi on tulossa Open Prot.

----------


## mjpk

Maasturipuolelta minulla on ollut hyviä kokemuksia Stanin 3.30 -navoista. Hyviä siinä mielessä että eivät ole herättäneet mitään huomiota huolimatta ympärivuotisesta käytöstä, mitä nyt laakeria on joskus joutunut vaihtamaan. 

Warbirdissä on alla CRC:n poistosta halvalla hommatut SunRinglen kiekot. Takanapa ei herättänyt erityistä luottamusta äännellessään kinkamilla väkisin runtatessa. Pitänee jossain vaiheessa teettää paikallisessa Stanin kiekkosetti. 

Josta herää kysymys kehistä - näettekö onko isompaa väliä laittaako Iron Crossit vai Crestit graindauskäyttöön? Speksejä katsomalla sain suurimmaksi eroksi millin eron sisäleveydessä Crestin hyväksi, jolla perusteella se tuntuu ensisijaiselta vaihtoehdolta. Kuskin paino ajovarustuksessa hieman 90:n pohjoispuolella.

----------


## cigant

xt:n navoista tuntuu olevan kovasti eriäviä mielipiteitä,palstalaisten keskuudessa.Ellen väärin muista,noista taitaa olla peräti,oma lankansa täällä foorumilla.Itselläni Shimanon xt.n sarjan navat käytössä open pro kehillä.Nelisin-kuukautta menty päivittäin ihan mukisematta.

----------


## pelichio

> Kiitos jälleen hyvistä kommenteista! Arvostan oikeasti apua, jota tämä foorumi nöösille tarjoaa!
> 
> Parin kuukauden krossarigrainderiarvontalauluni sai tänään päätöksen, kun päädyin tilaamaan Belgiassa keskiviikkona esitellyn Trekin uuden Boonen. Bongasin uutisen pyörästä CXMagazinen sivuilta toissailtana ja tiesin, että tuossa se nyt on. Paikallinen jälleenmyyjä kertoi eilen, että Hollannin keskusvarastossa on 50kpl:tta 54cm:n runkoja. Tänään, kun kävin tekemässä tilauksen pyöriä oli enää 2kpl:tta jäljellä! Joku muukin oli bongannut uutisen pyörästä :-)
> 
> Vaikka olen koko grinderiprojektini ajan metsästänyt teräsrunkoista treenipyörää liian pienen alukrossarini tilalle, päädyin kuitenkin kuituun. Miksi ihmeessä?!? Yritän argumentoida:
> 
> - Ensinnäkin, Boonen geometria sopii omaan kroppaan. Ajoin marraskuussa Trekin alumiinista Crockettia, jossa on Boonen kanssa identtinen mitoitus. Crockett tuntui tuolloin hyvältä. Tänään koeponnistin Crocketin uudelleen (Boone ei ole vielä saapunut Keski-Suomeen) ja kyllä, edelleen tuntui hyvältä!
> - Boonen sydän on 1000g painava, jäykkä kuiturunko, jossa on sisäiset vaijerien läpiviennit (http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/a...compton-39416/)
> - Boonessa on Cancellaran Domanestakin tuttu IsoSpeed-erotin vaaka- ja istuinputken risteyksessä, "joka kaksinkertaistaa pystysuuntaisen myötäilevyyden". Tuo "jousitus" tuntui toimivan ihan oikeasti, kun pumppasin tänään paikallisessa pyöräliikkeessä Domanen satulaa. Istuinputki antaa periksi alas ja taakse. Laadukas kuiturunko yhdessä tuon teknologian kanssa tuo toivottavasti etsimääni mukavuutta soralla rymistelyyn.
> ...



Mistähän tämmösiä saa ostaa? PK-alueen kaupat etusijalla.
Fillarikellarista saisi tilaamalla, onkos muita vaihtoehtoja?
Mistä Taneli79 itse ostit?

----------


## stenu

Mä olen tuollaista edullista vannejarru-Intec-runkoa miettinyt SS-grinderin aihioksi, kun ylijäämäosaa olisi kellarissa melkein yhden vaihteettoman pyörän verran. Nytpä siitä on näköjään tulossa levariversio. Runkosetin hinta ei ole paha. Harmi, ettei tuosta sinkulaa saa mitenkään järkevästi..




E: Ei huonolta näytä noi Michen krossikiekotkaan. 24 mm leveä tuubivanne. Ja mä taidan näköjään ajella ens syksyn krossit tuubikiekoilla myös....

----------


## TuplaO

^Pientä ooteetä: Noi S4C:n krossituubit ei ole meikäläistä ihan vakuuttaneet. Takanapaan tulee herkästi klappia. Ja pikalinkut on ainakin omassa käytössä löystyneet kovin herkästi. Tiedä sitten, onko kyse user errorista... Kiekot vetelehtii klitsussa, kun hommasin paremmat. Hinta ei kyllä vastaavasti ole paha ja tuubithan on hyvä ratkaisu muuten.

----------


## stenu

^Hyvä tietää... Ehdinkin jo kyselemään mahdollisisia kokemuksia tuolla CX-kiekkoketjussa. Tänks. Onko Michen napojen laakerisysteemi sellainen, että niissä on konelaakerit ja välystä ei pysty säätämään? SKF: laakereita niissä pitäisi olla ainakin Michen omien Tuubikuume laimenee hieman  :Hymy: 

Aikaisemmin, kun oli noista navoista keskustelua, niin mä purin juuri vuonna 2006 ostetuista pikkupyörämaasturikiekoista DT 240s -navat, kun vaimo perii ne tulevaan kaksysiinsä. Kiekoilla on vuosien mittaan ajettu joka säässä arviolta 30000-40000 km. Ainoa huolto, mitä on tehty, on se että vapaarattaaseen on lisätty voiteluöljyä kerran vuodessa tai kahdessa ja vapaarattaan star ratchet on päivitetty 36-pykäläiseen silloin, kun päivitysversio tuli myyntiin. Alkuperäiset laakerit pyörii yhtä smootisti kuin ostettaessa! Ostaessa navat tuntuivat kalliilta, mutta eivät enää.

E: Itseasiassa, jos ne navat on tuommoiset, niin kyllä niissä pitäisi kai olla jonkinmoinen säätö?

----------


## TuplaO

Vielä vikat ooteet: Kyllä niissä juuri tuollainen linkatunlainen "pikasäätö" on, mutta ainakin omien poropeukaloiden jäljiltä välys palasi aina kummittelemaan. Voi olla, että oma käämi paloi hieman etupainotteisesti, kun en niitä linkkujakaan oppinut käyttämään. Sanoisin, että jos välyksen saa pidettyä poissa ja linkut kireellä, tolla hinnalla ihan OK kiekkosatsi. (Etelä-Helsingissä voi käydä noita mun kopioita hiplaamassa, jos oikeasti haluaa.)

----------


## stenu

Ameriikanrauta aamuaringossa. Tää on siis tää mun sekakäyttögrinderi: 2011-vuotinen Gunnar Crosshairs. Ehkäpä kaikista koskaan omistamistani fillareista mieluisin ja monipuolisin. Mulle riittävän nopea maantiellä, mukava soralla ja ketterä maastossa. 54x55,5 cm runko, Vicious-haarukka, sekalainen kattaus peruskymppivaihde-Campaa, CX-kammet (36/46) ja Veloce 13-29 takapakka. Kuvan varustuksessa painoa on 9,4 kg. OX Platinum -runko painaa vähän reilu 1,8 kg. Pyörän "esitepaino" ilman pullotelineita ja polkimia, kevyemmillä kiekoilla (Record/DT Revolution/Open Pro), Grifoilla ja SLR-satulalla on 8,6 kg. Ei mikään kevennyspyörä, kun haarukkakin on terästä ja speksi VPCX-kestävä sekä luotettavuus- ja mukavuuspainotteinen. Kokokuitukeulalla lähtisi ehkä reilu 300 grammaa, mutta mukavuus vähän kärsisi. Joskus sellaisenkin hankkiminen on kuitenkin käväissyt mielessä.

Viimeisin päivitys on takavaihtajan downgreidaus Centaurista Veloceen viime syksynä. Mutakrosseissa Centaurin alumiininen häkki kului niin, että ketju pääsi tippumaan vaihtajan häkin ja rissojen väliin. Velocen häkki on terästä, joten ei varmasti kulu, vaikka pyörä hukkuisi mutaan. Muuten Campan voimansiirto on ollut käsittämättömän kulutuskestävä, äänetön ja huoleton verrattuna Shimpan ja Sramin maasturivoimansiirtoihin, joista mun aikaisemmat vaihdepyöräkokemukset on peräisin.

Geometria istuu kuin hanska käteen. Pitkä runko, lyhyt stemmi, matala keskiö ja lyhyehkö takahaarukka -yhdistelmä toimii. Tiepainotteisessa ajossa stemmi voisi olla sentin pidempi ja vähän matalammalla, mutta en ole jaksanut säätää sen kanssa. Jarrut kyllä himottais vielä vaihtaa MiniMotoiksi, mutta siihen ei ole muuta syytä kuin turhamaisuus. Muuten yhdellä sanalla sanoen toi on PARAS!  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

^On HIENO. Livenä vieläkin hienompi.

----------


## slow

Todella tyylikäs.

----------


## IncBuff

Kuinka leveät kumit pitää mahtua että lasketaan grinderiksi?

----------


## Taneli79

Alkujaan tämän lähetti Taneli79 03.01.2014, 20.53


”Parin kuukauden krossarigrainderiarvontalauluni sai tänään päätöksen, kun päädyin tilaamaan Belgiassa keskiviikkona esitellyn Trekin uuden Boonen…Seuraavanlaisella grinderilla pitäisi päästä ajamaan ensi viikolla. Onneksi kesää on vielä jäljellä!!”


pelichio said 08.04.2014, 21.10


”Mistähän tämmösiä saa ostaa? PK-alueen kaupat etusijalla. Fillarikellarista saisi tilaamalla, onkos muita vaihtoehtoja? Mistä Taneli79 itse ostit?”


Tilasin omani Jyväskylän Ridesta. Tilauksesta on nyt reilu 3kk, mutta Boone on vielä saamatta. Tämän hetken paras arvaus on, että pyörä saapuu touko-kesäkuun taitteessa. Hyvällä tuurilla saan ”uunituoreen” 2014 mallin ennen kun 2015 mallit ovat kaupoissa. Ja vuoden 2015 Boonessa on kuitenkin Shimanon 11-pykäläinen 105 ja hydrojarrut…kyllä korventaa…Kehityksestä jäljessä jo syntyessään!


Syynä pitkään toimitusaikaan on ensisijaisesti tammikuussa tilattu liian pieni pyörä! En ole päässyt vielä selville, tekikö virheen jälleenmyyjä vai Euroopan keskusvarasto. Joka tapauksessa sain tammikuussa pyörän, joka vaikutti muuten erinomaiselta, mutta runko oli 51cm 54cm:n sijaan. Harkitsin muutaman päivän pidänkö tilauksen voimassa, ja päädyin odottamaan isompaa runkoa edellä mainittujen perustelujen vuoksi.

----------


## stenu

> Kuinka leveät kumit pitää mahtua että lasketaan grinderiksi?



Eiköhän sellaisesta pidempilänkisellä maantiejarrulla varustetusta rungosta saa jo ihan kelpo hiekkatiennielijän sopivilla renkailla. Jotain 30-millisiä nuo gravel grinding -spesifit renkaat näyttäisi olevan, esim: http://www.cxmagazine.com/challenge-...ce-tire-review

Ps. Tänksit kmw:lle ja slow:lle.

----------


## stenu

Challengelta pukkaa GG-kumeksia:



http://gravelgrindernews.com/challen...-tire-line-up/

----------


## stenu

> Kuinka leveät kumit pitää mahtua että lasketaan grinderiksi?







> Eiköhän sellaisesta pidempilänkisellä maantiejarrulla varustetusta rungosta saa jo ihan kelpo hiekkatiennielijän sopivilla renkailla. Jotain 30-millisiä nuo gravel grinding -spesifit renkaat näyttäisi olevan, esim: http://www.cxmagazine.com/challenge-...ce-tire-review



Tällaisen kuvia oli sopivasti ilmestynyt Prollyn sivuille. "All Road" -pyörä. Kai tällaisen voisi laskea grinderiksi? Fillarin omistaja on muuten kitaramies Kaliforniasta. Saattanee kiinnostaa jota kuta..  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

...ja tämä ihan vaan siks, että oranssit pyörät on nopeita. Lisäksi lokaritkin istuu harvinaisen nätisti  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Genesiksellä olivat kasanneet Fugion TransIowa-kisaan 11-speed Ultegralla. Kumit 42c (mitattu kuulemma enempi 38mm tosin...).

Mitkähän nuo jarrut ovat, tarina ei kerro?

----------


## stenu

Tää Custom-värinen Rostsekki Bruce Gordon Rock & Roadeilla taas inspiroi mua (joo lopetan spämmäämisen)

----------


## stenu

> Genesiksellä olivat kasanneet Fugion TransIowa-kisaan 11-speed Ultegralla. Kumit 42c (mitattu kuulemma enempi 38mm tosin...).
> 
> Mitkähän nuo jarrut ovat, tarina ei kerro?



Salapoliisi hommissa: http://www.bikeradar.com/road/galler...eview-39229/3/

Fugio on kyllä hieno runko, vaikka ylikokoemäputket teräsrungossa näyttääkin pöljiltä mun silmissä edelleen. Onneks Ritcheyltä tulee se normikaulalla varustettu kuitulevarikeula.

----------


## kmw

Stenun spämmi on niin laadukasta että hää jatkaa ihan rauhassa :Hymy: 

Toi alimmainen kuva herätti aatoksen että pitäisks kokeilla Mungoa Rostsekkiin? Mulla semmon on, mutta eipä ole juurikaan ollut käytössä. V-jarruspesifit jarrukaffatkin löytyy *miettimiö*

----------


## Mikmak

Mistäs porukka on hankkinut esim. noita Challengen renkaita? Olen kesäisin vuorotellut 37mm Smart Sameja ja 28mm 4seasoneita, mutta molemmat parit alkavat olla lopussa ja jotain tuolta väliltä olisi hauska kokeilla.

----------


## stenu

Tumman harmaassa Rostsekissä on Woodchipper. Toimii luultavimmin ihan hyvin, jos ei ole tarve ajaa pitkiä matkoja alaotteelta. Pystyy sieltä kuitenkin jarruttelemaan tarvittaessa.

No jos sitten vielä yks.. Vaikka tää lienee kyllä enemmän ihan puhdasverinen krossari, mutta menköön, kun on niin nätti  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Challengen krossikumeja löytyy esim. Evans Cyclesistä ja Bike24.de:stä. Evansilla vähän kalliimpia, mutta tulevat ilman postikuluja. Noita gravelrenkaita ei varmaan ole vielä kaupoissa, kun ne vasta esiteltiin Sea Otterissa. Mutta Kenda Happy Medium on samanoloinen, vaikkakin reunanappulat on siinä isommat: http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...-tyre-ec039597 ja "Gravel Approved": http://www.gravelbike.com/?p=253

----------


## IncBuff

On noita ihan bike-discount.de:ssäkin.





> Mitkähän nuo jarrut ovat, tarina ei kerro?



Juuri tuollaiset kiinni ruuvanneena niin on ne CX77:t.

----------


## Takamisakari

Challengen kumit kiinnostaa täälläkin. 

Onkos immeiset tutustuneet Volageihin?

http://www.volagi.com/bikes/liscio-bike/

Liscion satulaputkiratkaisu näyttää melko jänskältä ja ainakin nettisivujen maisemat on niitä parhaita ajomaastoja.

----------


## stenu

Nämäkin voisivat olla hyvä kompromissi Smart Samin ja katusliksin väliltä: http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...84;pgc=128:455 tai vaihtoehtoisesti 120 TPI: http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...84;pgc=128:455. Mulla on Gunnarin toisissa keikoissa X'plor MSO:t 40-millisinä ja olen niilläkin jaksanut ajaa ihan asfalttilenkitkin, mutta hiekalla pienillä paineilla ne on ihan loistavat ja olleet yllättävän sepelinkestävätkin. Tubeleksena eivät toimi, kuten tuli jo aikaisemmin mainittua. http://www.bike24.com/1.php?product=55625;dbp=1;page=1;content=8;navigat  ion=1;menu=1000,4,22,35;mid=384;pgc=128:45

----------


## stenu

...Challengeista ei ole mulla kokemuksia kuin Grifoista.

----------


## JackOja

> Onkos immeiset tutustuneet Volageihin?
> http://www.volagi.com/bikes/liscio-bike/



Joku jo viestissä #5 mainitsi  :Hymy:

----------


## Mikmak

Kiitoksia stenu vinkeistä! Vähän toi Challengen Almanzo houkuttelisi kanssa, mutta pitää hetken aikaa vertailla muitakin ihan speksaamisen ilosta.

----------


## mehukatti

Fiksumpaa voimansiirtoa GG-pyöriin:

http://www.wolftoothcycling.com/pages/1x-gravel-setup

----------


## tlk

Tämä olikin mielenkiintoinen ketju, koko ajan oppii uutta. 

Olen etsimässä itselleni perheenlisäyksestä johtuen metalli/titaani -runkoista (fiilispohjalta, alumiini ei kiinnosta) pyörää levyjarruilla melkein ympärivuotiseen kaupunkikäyttöön mutta myös satunnaisille pidemmille lenkeille. Tulevaisuudessa pyörällä olisi siis tarkoitus kuljettaa itseni lisäksi tytärtä jollakin keinolla välillä lyhyempiä ja välillä pidempiä matkoja. Lisäksi omistan hiilikuituisen maantiepyörän. Olen tässä pari kertaa Googlettanut eikä vastaan ole tullut kuin muutamia satunnaisia vaihtoehtoja ja joitakin Amerikan herkkuja, mutta tämän ketjun lukemisen myötä avautui ihan uusi maailma. 

En missään nimessä ala rakentaa pyörää itse. Mieluiten preferoisin kotimaiset maahantuojat / kivijalat mutta se taitaa rajoittaa valintoja aika paljon. Budjetiksi olen ajatellut "noin 2000 €" ja osasarjaksi olisi kiva saada jopa Ultegraa tai Forcea. 

Tähän mennessä kotimaasta myytävistä vaihtoehtoina vastaan on tullut lähinnä Pelagon Sibbo, mutta jokin siinä epäilyttää (ainakin välitykset). Huomasin tästä ketjusta myös tuon Traitorin, mutta ainakin Varuste.netin myymässä mallissa on Soraa, joten se ei kiinnosta näin paperilla. En tiedä löytyykö maahantuojalta muutakin.

Varmaan verkosta tilaaminen on järkevää vaihtoehtojen ja hinnankin puolesta kunhan koko varmasti menee oikein. Kävin läpi nuo yleisimmät ketjusta löytyneet vaihtoehdot, mutta arvostaisin suuresti jos foorumin asiantuntijat voisivat vinkata spekseihin sopivia pyöriä ja myös kauppoja joista niitä saisi. Hyvin on vaikeaa itselläni löytää aikaa asiaa tutkimiseen.

----------


## anssijokunen

> En missään nimessä ala rakentaa pyörää itse. Mieluiten preferoisin kotimaiset maahantuojat / kivijalat mutta se taitaa rajoittaa valintoja aika paljon. Budjetiksi olen ajatellut "noin 2000 €" ja osasarjaksi olisi kiva saada jopa Ultegraa tai Forcea. 
> 
> Tähän mennessä kotimaasta myytävistä vaihtoehtoina vastaan on tullut lähinnä Pelagon Sibbo, mutta jokin siinä epäilyttää (ainakin välitykset). Huomasin tästä ketjusta myös tuon Traitorin, mutta ainakin Varuste.netin myymässä mallissa on Soraa, joten se ei kiinnosta näin paperilla. En tiedä löytyykö maahantuojalta muutakin.
> 
> Varmaan verkosta tilaaminen on järkevää vaihtoehtojen ja hinnankin puolesta kunhan koko varmasti menee oikein. Kävin läpi nuo yleisimmät ketjusta löytyneet vaihtoehdot, mutta arvostaisin suuresti jos foorumin asiantuntijat voisivat vinkata spekseihin sopivia pyöriä ja myös kauppoja joista niitä saisi. Hyvin on vaikeaa itselläni löytää aikaa asiaa tutkimiseen.



Itse päädyin tuohon Pelogon Sibboon - on tavallaan "kotimainen" ja otin runkosetin, kun siirtokelpoisia osia on toisessa fillarissa, voimansiirroksi 1x10. Ei tuota tarvi itse koota, vaan yhteys vaikka sportaxiin niin kasaavat haluamillasi välityksillä ja komponenteilla - uskoisin että saa mahtumaan tuohon budjettiisi. genesiksen Fugio oli alunperin mielessä, mutta tuplahinta olisi tullut rungolle ja lisäksi se tilaamisen vaiva. Sibbon sitten näin sattumalta ja mummielestä siinä napsahti kaikki kohilleen; monipuolinen teräsrunko, sai runkosettinä, paikalliselta kauppiaalta, ei tarvi itte kasata  ja "kotimainen"

----------


## stenu

> genesiksen Fugio oli alunperin mielessä, mutta tuplahinta olisi tullut rungolle ja lisäksi se tilaamisen vaiva.



Mitenkään Sibboa paheksumatta, niin aika eri luokan rungoista on myös kyse. Fugio on kisakevyt runko laatuputkesta, ilman mitään krossitouhuissa tarpeettomia kiinnikekilkkeitä ja kuitukeulalla. Sibbo on enemmän verratavissa Croix de Fer -runkosettiin, joka on Sibboa edullisempi.

Mitä tlk:n kysymykseen tulee, niin jos tilaaminen sittenkin on vaihtoehto, ei Genesiksen pyöriä paremmalla hinta-laatusuhteella taida teräsgrinderia mistään saada. Tistkufillariin Ultegralla tuskin 2000 euron budjetti riittää, vaikka hankkisi kiinantitskua. Jos budjetti venyy 2000 puntaan, niin rosterinen Croix de Fer alle ja kovaa ajoa auringonlaskuun  :Hymy: 

Konan Rove on yksi kotimaasta saatavilla oleva vaihtoehto, mutta ei siinäkään Ultegra-osaa ole ja hiilikuituiseen maantiepyörään tottuneesta tuntuu varmasti painavalta aluksi.

----------


## anssijokunen

> Mitenkään Sibboa paheksumatta, niin aika eri luokan rungoista on myös kyse. Fugio on kisakevyt runko laatuputkesta, ilman mitään krossitouhuissa tarpeettomia kiinnikekilkkeitä ja kuitukeulalla. Sibbo on enemmän verratavissa Croix de Fer -runkosettiin, joka on Sibboa edullisempi.
> 
> Mitä tlk:n kysymykseen tulee, niin jos tilaaminen sittenkin on vaihtoehto, ei Genesiksen pyöriä paremmalla hinta-laatusuhteella taida teräsgrinderia mistään saada. Tistkufillariin Ultegralla tuskin 2000 euron budjetti riittää, vaikka hankkisi kiinantitskua. Jos budjetti venyy 2000 puntaan, niin rosterinen Croix de Fer alle ja kovaa ajoa auringonlaskuun 
> 
> Konan Rove on yksi kotimaasta saatavilla oleva vaihtoehto, mutta ei siinäkään Ultegra-osaa ole ja hiilikuituiseen maantiepyörään tottuneesta tuntuu varmasti painavalta aluksi.



Juuuu, tiedossa on - elintenluovuttajana Sibboon toimii nimenomaan croix de fer. Tuota Fugioo kuolasin, mutta tuntu hiukka hankalalta löytää mistä tilais - croix de fer tuli evansilta, mutta fugioo ei sieltä löytynyt. Sitten näin ja tnnustelin Sibboa ja päätös tuli aika nopeesti. Nyt jää yimääräiseksi 56:en cdf.

----------


## tlk

Tässä oli hyödyllisiä vinkkejä. Ilmeisesti Fugiota saa tällä hetkellä vain runkosarjana eli sitten pitäisi koota itse? 

Katselin myös tuota 931 CdF:ää: Evansilla näyttäisi olevan vielä runkokokoja 52 ja 54 saatavilla. Muita paikkoja en ehtinyt käydä läpi. Mitta-asiat on aina hankalia (siksi olisikin kiva ostaa kaupasta), mutta olen noin 180 cm ja inseam 85 cm (on mulla muutkin mitat jossakin) niin ehkä tuo 54 voisi olla juuri sopiva koko. Pelkään eniten sitä että ostan liian ison pyörän. 

Titaaniset menee tosiaan yli tuon 2000 budjetin, mutta kyllä mulla aina nämä budjetit venyy jos löytyy jotakin mitä oikeasti haluaa (fiilispohjalta). Jonkun verran houkuttaisi esim. tämä http://www.fatbirds.co.uk/1285048/pr...udax-bike.aspx tai vaikka tämä http://www.fatbirds.co.uk/26080/prod...ross-bike.aspx

Mutta kysymys kuuluuko onko mitään järkeä laittaa sitä 500 - 800 puntaa lisää massia kiinni, eli onko nuo niin paljon parempia runkoja (paremmilla osilla) kuin rosterinen CdF? Ja miten nuo Lynskeyt vertautuu VN:n runkoihin, siitäkin oli netissä montaa kommenttia. 

Ei tässä muuten, mutta ensi vuonna pitäisi ostaa TT-pyörä ja sitten seuraavana vuonna ehkä uusi maantiepyörä  :Hymy:  Jos toisaalta löytyisi nyt hyvä peli jolla pystyisi ne porukkalenkitkin ajamaan tulevaisuudessa niin ei ehkä erikseen tarvitsisi maantiepyörää päivittää vielä, mutta ehkä se on vähän kaukaa haettua.

----------


## stenu

Mulla oli yhden kesän titaaninen kaksysisinkula (On One made by  Lynskey), mutta vaihdoin rungon teräksiseen, kun ovat musta kivempia  ajaa ja kivemman näköisiä. Kolme-neljäsataa grammaa tuli kyllä painoa  lisää, mutta ajotuntumaltaan mun mielestä ohentamattomasta putkesta  väsätty titskurunko ei poikennut hyvästä alumiinirungosta ja  hyvä alumiinirunko olisi vielä kevyempi. Ohennetut titskurungot taas on  maksavat sen alkaen 2000 euroa pelkka runko ja sellaiseen ei varmaan  lastenistuimia ja muita ihan mielellään kiinnittelisi.

Voisin kuvitella  perustitskurungon ajotuntuman olevan lähempänä kuiturunkoa kuin mitä  teräsrungon tuntuma on. Mutta ainoa kuiturunko, mitä olen eläessäni  ajanut, on meidän Emmalla hetken aikaa sponssikisapyöränä ollut, mulle  liian pieni Focus-maasturi, joten todellista kuiturunkokokemusta ei  minulla ole. Kuitenkin teräsrunko on varmasti joustavampi, mikä  joidenkin mielestä tarkoittaa "löysempi" eli makuasioitahan nämä "paremmuus"asiat ovat ja tiskun etu tavalliseen rautaan nähden on se, että se ei ruostu eikä kaipaa maalia. Mikä samalla aiheuttaa sen, että titskurungot on vähän tylsän näköisiä.

Noin kolme tonnia on tietysti kolmanneksen enemmän rahaa kuin kaks  tonnia ja 3000 eurolla rupeaa saamaan jo vaikka mitä. Noin periaatteessa mun mielestä titsku muuttui vanhanaikaiseksi runkomateriaaliksi sen jälkeen, kun ruostumattomat teräsputket tuli markkinoille. 931 Reiska korvaa plain gauge -titskut ja 953 Reiska sekä Columbus XCR hienommat titskurungot. Mutta tämäkin on siis mun mielipide eikä perustu ainakaan kokemuksen syvään rintaääneen  :Hymy:

----------


## tlk

> Noin kolme tonnia on tietysti kolmanneksen enemmän rahaa kuin kaks  tonnia ja 3000 eurolla rupeaa saamaan jo vaikka mitä. Noin periaatteessa mun mielestä titsku muuttui vanhanaikaiseksi runkomateriaaliksi sen jälkeen, kun ruostumattomat teräsputket tuli markkinoille. 931 Reiska korvaa plain gauge -titskut ja 953 Reiska sekä Columbus XCR hienommat titskurungot. Mutta tämäkin on siis mun mielipide eikä perustu ainakaan kokemuksen syvään rintaääneen



Heitäs pari esimerkkiä mitä kaikkea sillä 3000 eurolla voisi sitten saada  :Hymy:  Kyllähän tuo CdF 931 maksaa jo sen 2400 (ja Sibbo), mutta jos vielä panostaisi muutamia satkuja lisää mitä vaihtoehtoja sitten olisi? Chargen Plug 5 oli yksi kiinnostava mutta sitä ei nyt myydä Sramin vaihdeongelmien takia.

Pyörällä ei juuri nyt ole älytön kiire elämäntilanteen kannalta, mutta ajattelin ostaa sen nyt tai syksyllä jotta saan ensi vuonna ostaa TT-pyörän eli ensi kauden herkkuja en pysty odotella.

----------


## IncBuff

http://salsacycles.com/bikes/2014_warbird_ti/overview/

Saakohan tuon kolmeen rahaan.


Teräs-Vaya ei välttämättä ole ihan pöljä pyörä tuollaiseen käyttöön. http://salsacycles.com/bikes/2014_vaya_3

Noita kokonaisia ei kai tuoda maahan, mutta Foxcomp Turku tai Shocktherapy Helsinki kasaa sulle sellaisen kuin haluat.

----------


## r.a.i

> Noin periaatteessa mun mielestä titsku muuttui vanhanaikaiseksi runkomateriaaliksi sen jälkeen, kun ruostumattomat teräsputket tuli markkinoille. 931 Reiska korvaa plain gauge -titskut ja 953 Reiska sekä Columbus XCR hienommat titskurungot. Mutta tämäkin on siis mun mielipide eikä perustu ainakaan kokemuksen syvään rintaääneen



Ääni tälle - rosteri on nyt "se juttu" jos haluaa tavan terästä enemmän laittaa rahaa metallirunkoon. Mielipide on oma ja ei perustu mihinkään  :Hymy:

----------


## maapaa

3000 saa ainakin tällasen:
http://www.ninerbikes.eu.com/rlt9.html

Tosin, on vaan silumiinia...

----------


## tlk

Tällaisiakin näyttäisi olevan tulossa ehkä kesällä: http://allcitycycles.com/blog/macho_king_and_nature_boy_disc_information

Mites on noissa rungoissa, joissa etuvaihtajan (?) kaapeli kulkee istuinputkea pitkin (kuten Macho Manissa) saako tällaiseen pyörään laitettua lastenistuinta? Olettaisin että ei. Olisi kuitenkin tarkoitus jättää vielä myöhempään päätettäväksi se käytänkö perässä vedettävää kärryä vai lastenistuinta. Ehkä molempia.

----------


## lansive

> Mites on noissa rungoissa, joissa etuvaihtajan (?) kaapeli kulkee istuinputkea pitkin (kuten Macho Manissa) saako tällaiseen pyörään laitettua lastenistuinta?



Saa. Muita kysymyksiä?

----------


## tlk

> Saa. Muita kysymyksiä?



Hyvä homma. Kiitos kysymästä, ei vielä tällä hetkellä. Koko ajan oppii lisää eikä tässä ole tullut kuin vasta parin kolmen työpäivän verran käytettyä aikaa  :Vink:

----------


## stenu

Jos meinaa kärryä vetää, niin ainakin Burleyn "vetokoukun" kanssa pitää olla jarrupuolen dropissa akselin ympärillä jonkin verran sileätä pintaa, että "koukku" mahtuu paikoilleen. Esim. sellaisen perinteisen Ritchey-mallisen dropin kanssa ei toimi ollenkaan. Lastenistuinten runkokiinnikkeet tahtoo tehdä rumaa jälkeä maalipintaan ja varmaan titskupintaan varsinkin, kun se on pehmeätä. Mää ostaisin siksi lastenkuskaushommiin jonkun mahdollisimman edullisen fillarin ja laittaisin loput kolmesta tonnista kasvamaan korkoa jonnekin siksi aikaa, kunnes lapsi polkee omalla pyörällä  :Hymy: . Vaikkapa jonkun tämän tyyppisen, paitsi taitaa dropit olla huonot tuossakin. Vanha täysjäykkä 26-tuumainen maasturi olisi lastenistuimen kanssa kaikkein paras, kun istuimen saa roikkumaan vähän alempana kuin isompikiekkoisissa..

----------


## stenu

Uuuh, mikä 1-vaihdegrinderi. Reynolds 853 -etukolmio ja Columbus Life -takahaarukka pitäis tietää kevyttä ja mukavaa menoa..


http://www.woldcycles.co.uk/

----------


## stenu

...hauska vimeokin:

----------


## Mika K

No huh huh, kun on nätti!

----------


## kmw

Jopas on hieno!

----------


## J T K

Aivan kammottavaa pyöräpornoa.

----------


## JackOja

> ...hauska vimeokin:



Mjoo... pojilla on kivat graindaus-maisematkin  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## tlk

> Jos meinaa kärryä vetää, niin ainakin Burleyn "vetokoukun" kanssa pitää olla jarrupuolen dropissa akselin ympärillä jonkin verran sileätä pintaa, että "koukku" mahtuu paikoilleen. Esim. sellaisen perinteisen Ritchey-mallisen dropin kanssa ei toimi ollenkaan. Lastenistuinten runkokiinnikkeet tahtoo tehdä rumaa jälkeä maalipintaan ja varmaan titskupintaan varsinkin, kun se on pehmeätä. Mää ostaisin siksi lastenkuskaushommiin jonkun mahdollisimman edullisen fillarin ja laittaisin loput kolmesta tonnista kasvamaan korkoa jonnekin siksi aikaa, kunnes lapsi polkee omalla pyörällä . Vaikkapa jonkun tämän tyyppisen, paitsi taitaa dropit olla huonot tuossakin. Vanha täysjäykkä 26-tuumainen maasturi olisi lastenistuimen kanssa kaikkein paras, kun istuimen saa roikkumaan vähän alempana kuin isompikiekkoisissa..



Joo alkaa näyttää siltä että tavoitteet eivät ole ehkä ihan realistisia. Pitää ehkä miettiä vaihtoehtoa että ostan nyt jonkun edullisen pelin pelkkään kaupunkikäyttöön kunnes saan tyttärelle oman maantiekiiturin.

----------


## Paakku

Tyylikäs grinderi Ameriikasta. Downtube shifters ja levarit...

http://breadwinnercycles.com/products/b-road

----------


## MacGyver

Mulla tulee aina pikku oksennus suuhun, kun näen nuo kammet jossakin. Muuten hieno!

----------


## nuubiainen

> Downtube shifters



Miksi?

----------


## kuovipolku

(1) Jotenkin on erottuttava messuilla ja markkinoilla muiden pyörien joukosta. 11-pykäläisen runkovaihtajan ja hydraulisten levyjarrujen yhdistelmä herätti odotetusti huomiota ja toi valmistajalle runsaasti julkisuutta. Pyörä on saatavilla myös tavanomaisilla vaihtajilla.
(2) "One advantage of opting to use down tube shifters is the ability to then run TRP’s excellent Hylex  hydraulic disc brakes and brake levers, typically a singlespeed item."
(3) Kahvansisäisiä mekaniikka- tai vaijerimurheita ei tarvinne pelätä.

----------


## nuubiainen

Hyvät perustelut, mutta eikö samat hyödyt olisi saavutettu tangonpäävaihtajilla? Ne ovat kuitenkin merkittävä edistysaskel "alaputkivaihtajiin" verrattuna.

----------


## kmw

> Uuuh, mikä 1-vaihdegrinderi. Reynolds 853 -etukolmio ja Columbus Life -takahaarukka pitäis tietää kevyttä ja mukavaa menoa..
> 
> 
> http://www.woldcycles.co.uk/



Nyt nettisivut toimivat http://www.woldcycles.co.uk/dev/8/

----------


## ealex

> Hyvät perustelut, mutta eikö samat hyödyt olisi saavutettu tangonpäävaihtajilla? Ne ovat kuitenkin merkittävä edistysaskel "alaputkivaihtajiin" verrattuna.



Olen eri mieltä. Dura-Ace downtube shifter kelpaisi koska vaan esim. Tiagran tilalle, puhumattakaan, jos silloin saisi hydrauliset sinkula-jarrut. Onkohan sellaisia muitakin olemassa tai tulossa, paitsi TRP Hylex?

Ensin tosin pitäisi päättää, onko käyrätanko minun juttu. Toistaiseksi ei tunnu siltä, mutta ehkä tarvitsen enemmän aikaa tottua.  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Mua tossa Breadwinnerissä hämää eniten ylikokoemäputki ja möhkö Enve(?). Ritcheyltä tulee pian normikaulaputkella olevaa hipokuitukeulaa levareille. Jos siitä vähän runkomaakareiden into paksuihin etupäihin laantuisi..

Hauskan ilmeen runkovaihtajat antaa, mutta Retroshiftit olis olleet oiva valinta myös.







> Nyt nettisivut toimivat http://www.woldcycles.co.uk/dev/8/



Uuuh ja aah... Konsepti, tuote ja markkinointi kolahtaa. Geokin osuisi melkolailla kohilleen. Yks tommonen 54-senttinen Elm mulle kiitos! Hintalappu vois kyllä olla inan pienempinumeroinen, vaikka taitaahan tuo hieno haarukka kuulua hintaan. Hmm....oliks siihen vielä kauan, kun mä täytän viiskyt? Vai olikse sittenkin neljäviis...?  :Hymy:

----------


## fob

Tänään 65 km aurinkoisessa säässä. Sora oli pahimmillaan kiuaskivien kokoista. Continental raceking 2.2 oli hätää kärsimässä hankalimman kympin matkalla. Onneksi loput oli normisoraa. Tosin paikoin juuri lanattua.

----------


## mehukatti

Tästä topicista tulee fiilis, että kaivataan lisää alumiinia ja hiilaria, mutta vähemmän retroterästä.

----------


## stenu

> Tyylikäs grinderi Ameriikasta. Downtube shifters ja levarit...
> 
> http://breadwinnercycles.com/products/b-road



...jolla voitettiin juuri Oregon Outback:
http://www.cxmagazine.com/winning-gr...ns-breadwinner

----------


## ATS

> Tästä topicista tulee fiilis, että kaivataan lisää alumiinia ja hiilaria, mutta vähemmän retroterästä.



Tästä sitä ainakin tulossa  :Hymy:  Spessun Diverge.

----------


## sakuvaan

http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/06/14/...ade-road-bike/



Siinä sitä hiilaria olis.

----------


## Jami2003

Mikähän ero enää cc ja gg pyörällä on  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zander

Ei ole kyllä mulle selvinnyt. Puhdas mainostemppu?

----------


## El-Carpaso

Jotku väittää että GG olis geometrialtaan pidempi ja matalempi, mutta ko ottaa huomioon, että jokaisella valmistajalla on omat näkemyksensä geometrioista niin kokonaiskuvaa katsoattessa eroa ei kyllä varmaan juuri ole.
Tai ainaki mun spessun cruxissa ajoasento eroaa millin tai pari spessun tarmacista, eli menis aika hyvin GG pyöränä

----------


## Jami2003

Kuvittelin pitkään että ns. gg pyörä on simppeli sora pyörä teräs rungolla ja pelkistetyllä voimansiirrolla mutta viimeistään nämä hiilari sähkövaihteiset geegeet todisti kuvitelmani vääräksi.

----------


## TetedeCourse

> http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/06/14/...ade-road-bike/
> 
> Siinä sitä hiilaria olis.



Tämmöinenhän olisi kiva yleispyörä kaikille alustoille ja jopa vuoristoonkin ...

----------


## tlk

Saattaa olla että päädyn Croix de Feriin joka vaikuttaa sopivalta kompromissilta ominaisuuksien suhteen. Mitoitus kuitenkin vähän mietityttää. Onkohan täällä pyörän omistajia joilla olisi tarkempaa kokemusta. Pituuteni on 180 cm ja inseam noin 85 cm. Maantiepyörän perusteella olin päätymässä 54 kokoon että ei tule ainakaan liian isoa (pitkää) runkoa, mutta nettiä selattuani kommenttien ja suositusten mukaan moni vähän lyhyempikin piti 56 kokoa sopivana suunnilleen kokoiselleni kuskille. Pidempään olen ajanut M-kokoisella Ridley Orionilla, joka on ehkä vähän liian iso vaikkakaan ei siitä mitään ongelmia ole seurannut. 

Sibboa koeajoin hyvin nopeasti 53 kokoisena ja se oli ainakin ihan ok, mutta vaatisi tarkempaa tutustumista vielä.

----------


## cigant

Δ Samaa runkoa katsellut 56cm. koossa.Pelkkää runkosettiä näyttäisi olevan huonosti tarjolla.Kaikkialla näyttäisi olevan loppu kaikki muut paitsi pienet koot.


Lähetetty minun IdeaTab S6000-H laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mika K

Itse ollut todella tyytyväinen omaan palettiin eli kustomi Kongaan kevyimmille reissuille ja karumpaan menoon olevaan Genesiksen Croix De Feriin, mutta tulipas netissä vastaan tälläinen

----------


## kukavaa

Itsellä mittaa179/81 enkä senttiäkään isommalla kuin 
52 croix de ferillä ajais. Tai ainakaan hupiin en viittis.

----------


## cigant

^ 182 cm,ja ajattelin 56 cm.sen tilata jos jostain runkosetin löydän(briteistä näyttää löytyvän,mutta eivät suostu lähettämään,myyvät ainoastaan mannermaalle).

----------


## kukavaa

Ite tilasin rungon tweeksilta. Neljäkyssää oli postit, muistaakseni.
http://www.tweekscycles.com/genesis-bikes

----------


## cigant

^



> jos jostain runkosetin löydän



etsin pelkkää runkoa+haarukkaa.

----------


## kukavaa

> Ite tilasin rungon...



...ja haarukan.
En nyt jaksanut varmistaa onko kokoja jne. taitavat sitten olla loppu.

----------


## cigant

ei oota,ruko+haarukan osalta.

----------


## anssijokunen

No mulla on 56cm croix de fer - tai siis oli ajofillarina - nyt kuitenkin se sai luovuttaa osat sibboon, joten olis ylimääräinen runko + haarukka. ite oon 183 - 56 oli kyllä hemmetin näppärä ja kätevä mutta kun ajan suoralla tangolla ja lyhyellä stemmillä, niin halusin kokeilla hiukka isompaa ja vaihdoin osat 58 cm sibboon

oon nyt lomareissulla ja lueskelen tätä satunnaisesti, mutta jos kiinnostaa niin laita yv. runko+haarukka+ohjainlaakeri tampereella

----------


## fob

Kuume nousee.

En aja kilpaa enkä muutenkaan suoli pitkällä roikkuen. Haaveena on pyörä johon mahtuisi lokasuojien kanssa vähintään 40 mm renkaat, olisi mahdollisuus tavaratelineelle yön tai kahden retkiä varten ja rento ajoasento pitkiä lenkkejä varten (6 - 12 tuntia). Tietenkin levyjarrut haluan pyörääni.

Haasteena on oma pituuteni. Edullisissa vaihtoehdoissa loppuu runkojen koko kesken. Olen kokeillut Genesis Croix de Fer -pyörää, 60 cm on pieni (matala ja myös lyhyt).
Pitäisi olla noin 62 cm ja emäputken noin 22 cm. (Joo, ruma tulee, mutta tarvitsen leppoisan ajoasennon)

Tähän mennessä on löytynyt
- Singular Gryphon, josta saisi maltillisella hinnalla pyörän aikaiseksi. 
- Singular Peregrine saattaa jäädä hieman liian pieneksi.
- Kona Rove voisi olla yksi vaihtoehto

Hintaluokka 1000 - 1500€

----------


## Kugelschreiber

^Specailized Awol? XL-koon efektiivinen vaakaputki 62,5 cm ja emäputki 23.5 cm. Deluxe-mallissa näyttäis olevan 42-milliset kumit sekä lokarit.

----------


## ojn

Tällainen tuli kasattua Pelagon Sibbo -runkosettiin. 



Vaihdeosat 10v Campan Centauria, jarruina Avidin BB7 Roadit, Suginon OX601D kammet. Kiekot kasattu Novatecin D711/712SB navoille ja Pacentin CL25 kehille DT Compit pinnoina. 

Kovasti polttelee päästä sorateitä koluamaan, mutta tuli tietämättömänä ostettua Shimanon 105 10-pakka ja eihän se kovin hyvin Campan kanssa pelaa. Ambrosion konversiopakka tilauksessa. Novateciin pitäs kyllä Campa-yheensopiva vapaaratas saada tarvittaessa vaihdettua. 


-Olavi

----------


## Jami2003

Tapana on speksailla uutta kalustoa pyörä lenkeillä mielessä ja jostain olen keksinyt että jos rakentelisi gg tai cc jokapaikan ja kelin lenkkipyörän niin sehän voisi olla terästä. Ihan vaan sen takia että vannoutunut muovipyörä mies olen ja näin ollen muut pyörät on kuitua. 

Eli mikäs olisi hyvä lähtökohta. On-one?  Halpakin saisi olla, nyt ei viimeistä grammaa viilata vaan haetaan sitä rapakelien pyörää jossa olisi kuitenkin ajo-ominaisuudet sellaiset että sillä viitsii oikeasti sorateitä kierrellä.

----------


## Enzio

> Tapana on speksailla uutta kalustoa pyörä lenkeillä mielessä ja jostain olen keksinyt että jos rakentelisi gg tai cc jokapaikan ja kelin lenkkipyörän niin sehän voisi olla terästä. Ihan vaan sen takia että vannoutunut muovipyörä mies olen ja näin ollen muut pyörät on kuitua. 
> 
> Eli mikäs olisi hyvä lähtökohta. On-one?  Halpakin saisi olla, nyt ei viimeistä grammaa viilata vaan haetaan sitä rapakelien pyörää jossa olisi kuitenkin ajo-ominaisuudet sellaiset että sillä viitsii oikeasti sorateitä kierrellä.



Tsekkaa Foxcompista noi Surly Pacerit. Itse tykästyin, vaikka ei ole levareita, toki eteen saisi jos vaihtaa haarukan.

----------


## Paakku

Onkos tämä SHAND , Scottish made steel bikes ollut jo esillä tässä thredissä? 
Tässä GG tai allroad touring bike.

----------


## Ulkorengas

En tiedä, mihin luokkaan tämä kuuluu, mutta voisi olla kiinnostava kokeilla:

http://www.konaworld.com/big_rove.cfm

----------


## Takamisakari

Ajaisin kyllä Shandia mieluusti, näyttää oiken kelvolta.

----------


## Mika K

Viestittelun Shandin kanssa tuossa viime talvena Skinnymalinky-mallista pienin muutoksin ja oli kyllä positiivinen kokemus vastausten tullessa nopeasti ja jämptisti. Itse päädyin lopulta kotimaiseen vaihtoehtoon ja siitä ilmoittaessa mies kommentoi, että "paikallisen" rungonrakennuksen tukeminen on oikea valinta ja pyysi saada kuvan lopputuloksesta, kun on valmista  :Hymy:  Jäi kaikin puolin hyvä maku suuhun hommasta eli uskallan suositella..

----------


## Jami2003

Mitäs mieltä olette Pelago Stavangerista http://pelagobicycles.com/bicycles/a...html#box-specs. 



Ulkonäkö miellyttää silmää, osasarjat ihan perus settiä mutta varsinkin lokarit tosi istuvat. Vaikka ulkomaan pyöriä saa ehkä 10 - 20 % halvemmalla, olisin Pelagosta valmis maksamaan kotimaisuus extraa (joo tiedossa on kotimaisuus aste joten ei aleta siitä). Onko jollain tuollaista pyörää ja miten runko toimii ja jos kauppoihin alkaa kannattaako jotain muutoksia pyytää.

----------


## Petter

Stavanger on oikein toimiva peli yleiskäyttöiseksi maantie/cx/gg/mitä nyt keksiikään-kulkupeliksi. Rengastilaa ainakin riittää ja mutu-tuntumalla paino on kohtuullinen. Geometria on kohtuu pitkä, eli kannattaa koeajaa jos mahdollista. Pelagolla taisi olla melkein kaikki koot koeajettavissa. Oman ajopelin kasasin runkosetin pohjalle 1x9 kokoonpanoon miljoonalaatikon sisältöä hyödyntäen, jolloin budjetti jäi reilusti valmistajan tarjoamaa kokoonpanoa pienemmäksi. Lokarit  ja ohjainlaakerin otin Pelagolta. Jokusen tuhannen kilometrin perusteella olen erittäin tyytyväinen runkovalintaan ja liikkeen palveluun.

----------


## rjrm

Oletteko perehtyneet saisiko Pelagoon triplakammet?

----------


## Jami2003

> Stavanger on oikein toimiva peli yleiskäyttöiseksi maantie/cx/gg/mitä nyt keksiikään-kulkupeliksi. Rengastilaa ainakin riittää ja mutu-tuntumalla paino on kohtuullinen. Geometria on kohtuu pitkä, eli kannattaa koeajaa jos mahdollista. Pelagolla taisi olla melkein kaikki koot koeajettavissa. Oman ajopelin kasasin runkosetin pohjalle 1x9 kokoonpanoon miljoonalaatikon sisältöä hyödyntäen, jolloin budjetti jäi reilusti valmistajan tarjoamaa kokoonpanoa pienemmäksi. Lokarit  ja ohjainlaakerin otin Pelagolta. Jokusen tuhannen kilometrin perusteella olen erittäin tyytyväinen runkovalintaan ja liikkeen palveluun.



Kiitti tiedoista. 

Joo ajattelin joskus etelässä käydessä käydä liikkeessä kokeilemassa oikeaa kokoa.

----------


## rjrm

Painava paketti se oli valmiina lokarien kanssa. Terästä kun runkokin on. Koeajoin 59-kokoa ja se punnittiinkin. Olisko ollut 14-15kg...

----------


## mehukatti

> Painava paketti se oli valmiina lokarien kanssa. Terästä kun runkokin on. Koeajoin 59-kokoa ja se punnittiinkin. Olisko ollut 14-15kg...



Lol! Eihän tällanen pyörä nyt yli 9kg sais painaa. Alamäkipyörät painaa nykyään tuon 14-15kg.

----------


## rjrm

Ai teräksinen pyörä, jossa on lokarit ja leveät renkaat. Ei sitten. Minusta se pyörä oli hyvä. Voisin ostaa jos minulla ei olisi jo lähes vastaavaa.

----------


## Jami2003

Mulla on jo kaksi kuitupyörää jotka painaa yksinumeroisia kiloja. Tässä on vähän muuta hakusessa, muuten laittaisin tämänkin (jos nyt edes jotain hankin) kuitua. Tosin 14-15 kg kuulostaa paljolta. Kona rove painaa mainosten mukaan 11 kg, tosin ilman lokareita,  eikä se ole edes kai mikään kevyt teräs pyörä.

----------


## Petter

Voin punnita Stavangerini huomenissa, mutta epäilen vahvasti tota 14-15 kg. Oma 160 mm joustoinen täpäri tuntuu käsissä ihan eri luokan mötköltä Pelagon tuotokseen verrattuna, ja painaa silti "vain" hitusen päälle 14 kg. Rakentaessa tähtäimessä oli ihan muu kuin keveys. Läskipyöräkin on alle 15 kg, taiwanilaista tusinaterästä eikä kuituosista tietoakaan.

----------


## twentyniner

Itselläni on ollut nyt kuukauden ajossa tuo sirompi Sibbo. Perussettiä: 105:set, Thomson ja Hope Pro2 Evo+OpenPro. Eihän tuo mikään keijukainen ole, mutta kuten edellä todettiin, valinta kysymyksiä  :Hymy: 


Varsin tyytyväinen olen valintaan , työmatkoja lähinnä 365 tuolla ajellaan ja kevyemmällä pelillä on sitten entistä mukavampi viettää aurinkoiset päivät maantiellä .

----------


## Avokid

> Painava paketti se oli valmiina lokarien kanssa. Terästä kun runkokin on. Koeajoin 59-kokoa ja se punnittiinkin. Olisko ollut 14-15kg...



Näissä pitää muistaa, että tuossa pelagossa on alumiiniset lokarit, todennäköisesti painavat renkaat ja 59 runkokoko on iso. Mainoksissa olevat runkojen painothan ovat yleensä 52-54cm kokoja. Teräksinen runko tuskin tuo puolta kiloakaan painoeroa alumiiniseen verrattuna.
Stavangerissa näyttäisi olevan ainakin kiekot aika halvat tuollaiseen pyörään, tuskin kovin kevyetkään. Muutenkaan Stavangerissa keveys ei ole tainnut olla kovin iso suunnittelukriteeri. Mutta en nyt tiedä pitäisikö ollakaan. Parilla kilolla ei ole mitään väliä pyörän painossa jos sillä ei kisata.

Sibboa kävin kokeilemassa alkukesästä ja se tuntui kyllä kivalta, mutta ei pysty perustelemaan sellaista tai Stavangeria kun oma Caadx on vielä aivan hyvässä kunnossa. 

Mutta aiheeseen: viime viikolla löysin torilta edullisesti uudet Rocket ronit, joten loppuviikosta pitäisi lähteä kokeilemaan tosissaan miltä tuo Caadx tuntuu kunnon nappularenkailla sorateillä. Contin cyclocross speedit ovat palvelleet hyvin, mutta takarengas on kulunut sileeksi ja ajattelin nyt toiseen kiekkosettiin laittaa kunnon offroad-gummit. Ensi vuonna on tavoitteena ajella  Jämin 84km kisa tuolla.

----------


## Ulkorengas

> Parilla kilolla ei ole mitään väliä pyörän painossa jos sillä ei kisata.



 Uusimmassa Fillari-lehdessä oli juttua aerodynamiikasta. Se ainakin kannattaa lukaista, kun miettii pyörän painon merkitystä suorituskykyyn.

----------


## Avokid

> Uusimmassa Fillari-lehdessä oli juttua aerodynamiikasta. Se ainakin kannattaa lukaista, kun miettii pyörän painon merkitystä suorituskykyyn.



Luin tossa kesälukemisena tämän http://www.amazon.com/Cycling-Scienc.../dp/0226924130 ja kyllä siitä jäi aika selvästi sama mielikuva mikä oli jo aikaisemminkin jossain määrin muotoutunut omissa laskelmissa. Etenkin Suomessa, jossa nousuja on aika vähän, ei parilla kilolla ole merkitystä. Aerodynamiikalla onkin sitten jo paljon enemmän jos ajetaan kovaa.

Toinen asia sitten on, että onko sillä aerodynamiikallakaan nyt sit merkitystä jos ajaa omaksi ilokseen. Niin kauan kuin pysyy kuitenkin muiden vauhdissa.

----------


## twentyniner

Itse olen ainakin huomioinut Sibbolla ja maantiekumeilla (25mm Contin 4000S) ajaessa, että kulkee siinä missä 2.5kg kevyempi maantiepyöränikin. Ainoastaan kiihdytykset hiukan "normaaleja" painavemmilla keikoilla tuntuu jaloissa, tasaisella kun jalat käy ja pyöritys rullaa, ei juurikaan eroa.

Racing Ralfeilla hiekalla Sibbo tuntuu hyvältä, pitäisi hankkia " läskit" kumit ja kokeilla myös niillä.

Mitä tulee hankinnan perusteluun, ostin 6 kk sitten Kinesiksen Pro6 :sen runkosetin tähän käyttöön, en tuntenut pistosta sydämessä siirtäessäni osia Sibboon  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Tänään koeponnasin Stragglerin ja ei-lainkaan-pöhkönpi. Vähän samalta tuntui kuin Cross-check mutta kuitenkin hiukan erilaiselta. Ja paljon erilaiselta kuin nyt katossa roikkuva Pureblood:in raami josta palikat siirtyi. Straggleriin mahtuu 42mm kumit lokarien kera. :wow:

----------


## fob

Mikä on purebloodin ja stragglerin suurin ero? Mahtaisiko Straggleriin 50 mm maantiekumi ilman lokareita?
Eilen kävin itse kaahailemassa sepelipintaisella soratiellä eikä 50 mm rengas tuntunut yhtään liian isolta.

----------


## stenu

Onkos joku punninnu, mitä sellanen Sibbon runko painaa? Yksivaihdeyhteensopivalle grinderirungolle olis käyttöä. Genesiksen Day One 853:seen melkein tänään jo sorruin, kun olisi ollut vähän suositushintaa edullisemmin tarjolla, mutta pyysiin myyjää käyttämään rungon vaa'an kautta. 54-senttinen runko 2,35 kg. En meinannut uskoa, mutta niin se kuulemma oli eikä tullut kauppoja. Cen-normien älyvapaat jäykkyysvaatimukset taitaa tehdä noille nykylevariteräsrungoille sen, että ihan sama, minkä putkisetin tarra rungossa on, painoa on kuitenkin aina yhtä paljon.

----------


## twentyniner

Eipä tullut punnittua, näppituntumalla jossain 2-2.5kg välillä ja keulan kanssa oikea ankkuri  :Hymy:  kevyttä hiilaria tekisi mieli , mutta ei oikein ole sopivaa tullut vastaan. Tahtoo olla kaikki "sopivat" tapered putkella varustettuja.

----------


## Marsusram

> .. Kona rove painaa mainosten mukaan 11 kg, tosin ilman lokareita,  eikä se ole edes kai mikään kevyt teräs pyörä.



Onkohan alumiinirove terästä kevyempi muuten kuin kukkarolle.
Tuskin mitään kevennysosia saa halvalla, mutta onkohan toimiva kommuutteri?
Tuohon hintaan luulisi menevän budjetti/satunnais gg-pyörästä.

----------


## Avokid

> Mulla on jo kaksi kuitupyörää jotka painaa yksinumeroisia kiloja. Tässä on vähän muuta hakusessa, muuten laittaisin tämänkin (jos nyt edes jotain hankin) kuitua. Tosin 14-15 kg kuulostaa paljolta. Kona rove painaa mainosten mukaan 11 kg, tosin ilman lokareita,  eikä se ole edes kai mikään kevyt teräs pyörä.



Mulla on teräksinen Surly Trollin maasturi jossa on nippeleitä ja vaikka mitä ylimääräisiä osia verrattuna maantiepyörään rungolla jonka paino on noin 2.4kg + keula kilon. Silti siitä rakensi noin 11kg kulkineen 2.25" 650B maastorenkailla ja pomminkestävillä vanteilla. 
Onko kukaan kysynyt Sibbon painoa Pelagolta?  :Hymy:

----------


## Petter

Vaaka valehteli mun Stavangerin painoksi 12,4 kg polkimien ja lokareiden kanssa. Hieman enemmän kuin odotin, muttei missään nimessä paha

Miljoonalaatikosta ja tarjouksista kasattu, eli kahta saman osasarjan osaa ei varmaan löydy. 1x9 Simpan Alivio kammilla ja 38 piikkisellä RF N/W:lla. Deore takavaihtaja vm. 2004, puolen kilon piikkiflätit polkimina, maastostemmi, On-Onen Midge tankona, maastokiekot, Schwalben CX Comp vaijerilla renkaina, BB7 maastoversiot jarruina, 11-36 Deore takapakka(oli sittenkin kaksi saman sarjan osaa), jne...  Rahaa laittamalla tosta saisi pois varmaan parisen kiloa ilman superhipoilua.

Edit: Punnituksessa paljastui myös että kuskista on lähteny kuukaudessa reilut kolme kiloa. Halpoja grammoja verrattuna ajopelin keventämiseen 😀

----------


## twentyniner

Nyt on Petter oikealla polulla , minäkin voin hyvällä omalla tunnolla myöntää, että voisin pudottaa omaa painoa yhden kompliitin Sibbon verran  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Kuskista lähteneet kilot vaan vaikuttaa harmittavan vähän hyrrän ajo-ominaisuuksiin  :Hymy:  

Rungon paino ei niinkään kiinnosta sen takia, että tuleeko fillarista painava vai ei, vaan sen takia, että miltä runko tuntuu ajossa. Jos 54-senttisessä 853-putkisessa krossarirungossa on niin paksuseinämäiset putket, että sen paino on melkein 2,5 kiloa, ei ole teräksen "zingistä" paljoa jäljellä. Ja sitten kommentoidaan kilpaa foorumeilla siitä kuinka alumiini- ja teräsrungoilla ei oo muuta eroa kuin, että teräs on painavampaa  :Leveä hymy: . Toki maastoisemmissa olosuhteissa ajellessa pyörän kokonaispainollakin on aika paljonkin väliä pyörän käsiteltävyyteen.

----------


## twentyniner

Kyllä Sibbon yläputkesta snadi zing lähtee, mutta maali on hiukan paksumpi ja selkeästi vaimentaa tuota. Vertailukohtana tällä hetkellä Sir9, josta lähtee selkeästi "kirkkaampi" zing  :Hymy: 

Oma mielipiteeni on Sibbosta positiivinen, mutta ei siinä semmoista vaude-efektiä ole. Selkeästi eniten teräspyöristäni sitä on ollut ekassa 29erissa yli 10v. sitten, Bambala 853:sta.

----------


## ojn

> Onkos joku punninnu, mitä sellanen Sibbon runko painaa? Yksivaihdeyhteensopivalle grinderirungolle olis käyttöä. Genesiksen Day One 853:seen melkein tänään jo sorruin, kun olisi ollut vähän suositushintaa edullisemmin tarjolla, mutta pyysiin myyjää käyttämään rungon vaa'an kautta. 54-senttinen runko 2,35 kg. En meinannut uskoa, mutta niin se kuulemma oli eikä tullut kauppoja. Cen-normien älyvapaat jäykkyysvaatimukset taitaa tehdä noille nykylevariteräsrungoille sen, että ihan sama, minkä putkisetin tarra rungossa on, painoa on kuitenkin aina yhtä paljon.



Mulla pitäisi olla 56-kokoisesta Sibbosta rungon paino ylhäällä. Tarkistan sen myöhemmin. Koko pyörän painoksi jäi karvan alle 11kg. Suginon OX601D kammet, vaihteet Campan Centauria, jarrut Avidin BB7 Road S ja kiekot Novatec 711/712SB / Pacentin CL25. Tolppa ja stemmi Thomsonia ja jakkarana painavahko Brooksin C17.   

Tyytyväinen olen minäkin pyörään ollut. Hiilarikeulaa tuohon itsekin vähän katselin, mutta kuten twentyniner totesi niin vaihtoehtoja ei kovin paljoa ole. Ritcheyltä on tulossa kevyt non-tapered hiilarikeulta, mutta lienee arvokas kun joskus tulee myyntiin. Bike24:llä on halvahkoa Quantec-merkkistä hiilarikeulaa alumiinisella ruotoputkella, mutta painoa on kuitenkin silläkin 700g.

----------


## stenu

Joo ei taida ainakaan olla järkeä maksaa 600 euroa ylipainoisesta 853 Day Onen rungosta kun 800 eurolla taitaa saada sellaisen perus Day Onen koko fillarin. Eilen todettiin telkkarissa musta hyvin: "Ennen sanottiin, että köyhällä ei ole varaa ostaa halpaa, mutta nykyään kaikilla on varaa ostaa halpaa." Viitattiin kaatopaikalle kuskattavan tekstiilijätteen määrään, mutta pätee moneen muuhunkin asiaan...

----------


## stenu

> Mulla pitäisi olla 56-kokoisesta Sibbosta rungon paino ylhäällä. Tarkistan sen myöhemmin. Koko pyörän painoksi jäi karvan alle 11kg. Suginon OX601D kammet, vaihteet Campan Centauria, jarrut Avidin BB7 Road S ja kiekot Novatec 711/712SB / Pacentin CL25. Tolppa ja stemmi Thomsonia ja jakkarana painavahko Brooksin C17.   
> 
> Tyytyväinen olen minäkin pyörään ollut. Hiilarikeulaa tuohon itsekin vähän katselin, mutta kuten twentyniner totesi niin vaihtoehtoja ei kovin paljoa ole. Ritcheyltä on tulossa kevyt non-tapered hiilarikeulta, mutta lienee arvokas kun joskus tulee myyntiin. Bike24:llä on halvahkoa Quantec-merkkistä hiilarikeulaa alumiinisella ruotoputkella, mutta painoa on kuitenkin silläkin 700g.



Mun teräsrunkoinen ja teräshaarukkainen vaihdekrossarigrinderi painaa polkimien ja pullotelineiden kera, 40-millisillä hiekkatierenkailla muistaakseni karvan verran päälle 9 kg, mutta se on vannejarrullinen. Muuten melkolailla vastaavaa pulikkaa: Centauria, Recordin navat, Open Prot, Thomsonia, satula kevyempi. Jonkin verran levarirungossa varmaan pitää etu- ja takahaarukoissa olla tavaraa enemmän kuin vannejarrullisessa rungossa, mutta silti painoeroa on aika paljon. 54-senttinen Crosshairs-runko painaa muistaakseni 1,85 kg ja Viciouksen teräskrossikeula kaulaputki katkaistuna 850 g. Koskaan ei ole pelottanut, että kumpikaan hajoaisi alle.

Aika paljon EU:n standardit vaatii jäykkyysreserviä ja joustavimpina teräsrungot ottaa eniten takkiin. Mutta kyllä on alumiinirunkojenkin painot on noussut sen jälkeen kun uudet normit tuli voimaan. Hiilarista saa helposti jäykkää painon karkaamatta käsistä, joten EU ohjastaa standardeillaan kysyntää ja tuotantoa hiilarirunkoihin ja sitä kautta Euroopan ulkopuolelle.

----------


## stenu

...toisaalta eurooppalaiset pikkupajat ja yksityiset runkomaakarit saattaa tietysti jopa hyötyä tilanteesta. Pikkupajan 853-runko, jossa putkien ohennukset on optimoitu ajo-ominaisuuksien eikä standardien mukaan, on oikeasti ihan jotain muuta kuin Taiwanin tehdasrunko, vaikka siinä olisi ihan saman näköiset 853-tarrat. Lisäksi se vähentää Euroopan ulkopuolelta tulevaa kilpailailua, koska esimerkiski Gunnarin runkoja ei kai nykytilanteessa voisi Eurooppaan alkaa ainakaan isommassa mittakaavassa maahantuomaan ilman, että Waterfordilla pistetään putkien speksit uusiksi, mikä ei ole ihan todennäköinen vaihtoehto...  :Hymy:

----------


## Avokid

> ...toisaalta eurooppalaiset pikkupajat ja yksityiset runkomaakarit saattaa tietysti jopa hyötyä tilanteesta. Pikkupajan 853-runko, jossa putkien ohennukset on optimoitu ajo-ominaisuuksien eikä standardien mukaan, on oikeasti ihan jotain muuta kuin Taiwanin tehdasrunko, vaikka siinä olisi ihan saman näköiset 853-tarrat.



Eli siis noissa tehdasvalmistetuissa 853-rungoissa ei voi enää käyttää noita ohuempia putkia? Ja sama pätee Columbuksen putkiin? 
Ainakin Tommassinin Tampereen liike mainostaa kevyimmän teräsmaantierunkonsa painavan 1400g, niin mitenkä se on mahdollista. Vai kiertääkö ne jotenkin tuota?

----------


## stenu

Ilmeisesti ei. En mä ainakaan keksi muuta syytä sille, että miksi ne on kaikki nykyään niin painavia. En ole niin tarkkaan normeihin perehtynyt, että osaisin sanoa miten isot tuontantomäärät ja mitkä muut edellytykset vaaditaan, jotta normeja täytyy noudattaa tai voi jättää noudattamatta. Maantie- ja maastoajoon tarkoitetuilla pyörillä on varmasti eri vaatimukset, joten se saattaa selittää Tommassinin tapausta. Tai jos kyseessä on mittatilausrunko, niin sittenhän asia on ihan eri. Joskus vuosi tai pari sitten oli All Cityn blogissa viitattu aiheeseen, kun heillä oli muistaakseni Columbus Zona- tai Life-putkinen krossari suunnitteilla, mutta sille ei saatu CEN-hyväksyntää, vaikka runko oli suunnittelijoiden mielestä täydellinen ja prototyyppi olisi läpäissyt jenkkien standardit. Linkitän sen tänne, jos löydän.

----------


## Avokid

> Ilmeisesti ei. En mä ainakaan keksi muuta syytä sille, että miksi ne on kaikki nykyään niin painavia. En ole niin tarkkaan normeihin perehtynyt, että osaisin sanoa miten isot tuontantomäärät ja mitkä muut edellytykset vaaditaan, jotta normeja täytyy noudattaa tai voi jättää noudattamatta. Maantie- ja maastoajoon tarkoitetuilla pyörillä on varmasti eri vaatimukset, joten se saattaa selittää Tommassinin tapausta. Tai jos kyseessä on mittatilausrunko, niin sittenhän asia on ihan eri.



Käsittääkseni Tommassinit tehdään juuri asiakaskohtaisesti. Eli se selittäisi.

----------


## JackOja

Jaahas, 2015-mallisessa Croix de Ferissä 11-lehtinen 105, hiilarihaarukka ja hydrauliset jarrut ja hintaa £1749. Jännä nähdä mitä euroina. Jääköhän paljoa eroa hinnassa rosteriversioon. Vaikka kaipa sitäkin päivitetään komponenttien osalta vastaavasti kalliimmaksi.
Eikä edes musta.



http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/a...st-look-41889/

----------


## stenu

Tässäpä tämä. Vähän mainostekstiä tosin, koska kirjoittavat, että haluavat noudattaa Euroopan standardeja asiakkaan parhaaksi, mutta todellisuudessa tilanne lienee se, että Euroopan markkinoille ei ole asiaa muuten ja siksi jenkkiasiakkaatkin joutuvat kärsimään  :Vink: . Rivien välistä lukien voisi kuvitella tilanteen vielä sellaiseksi, että koska protojen tekeminen ja testauttaminen on kallista, tulee kiusaus tehdä "kerralla varmasti riittävän kestävää". Rajojen kokeileminen tulee tyyriiksi.

----------


## ojn

Nyt sain nuo mun Sibbon punnitustulokset käsiini. 56cm Sibbon runko painaa 2290g ja haarukka (lyhennettynä) noin kilon.

----------


## twentyniner

Eli mun 54 on 50g kevyempi?  :Hymy:  jotain tälläistä käsituntumalla uumoilin. Nyt vain joku fiksu max. 500g hiilarihaarukka 1 1/8 kaulaputkella markkinoille.

----------


## Avokid

> Eli mun 54 on 50g kevyempi?  jotain tälläistä käsituntumalla uumoilin. Nyt vain joku fiksu max. 500g hiilarihaarukka 1 1/8 kaulaputkella markkinoille.



http://www.pyörähuoltoakallio.fi/Tommasini_haarukat.htm ?

----------


## twentyniner

Kiitos linkistä, mutta kyllä kotoa löytyy alle 400g haarukka. Siinä on vain yksi huono puoli, ei saa levyjarrua kiinni, eikä mahdu 40mm kumi pyörimään  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

> Mikä on purebloodin ja stragglerin suurin ero? ....



 Perä ja yleinen herkkyys. Puren takarengas pysyy alustassa kiinni putkelta hiekkatien ylämäkeen ryskätessä ja kurveihin se taittuu ketterämmin kuin Strägler.  Osa ajotuntuman erosta vissiin johtuu siitä että nyt on väliaikaisesti setback satulatoloppa kunnes kuriiri pääsee perille. Onhan se kilon kevyempi raami joten putket elää ihan eri tavalla. 50mm nakkerosta en tiedä kun ei semmottisia ole itellä mutta ne haarukat on le - ve - ät ja ti - la - vat. Molemmat rungot on hyviä mutta toista ei enää tehdä  :Hymy: 

Muok:  Etuhaarukan sisäleveys on 62mm ja takana seatstay 55mm, chainstay 52mm siinä kohtaa missä 25mm nakkero on nyt ja kiekko hyvin pitkällä edessä.  Vaaka dropoutit mahdollistaa kiekon viemisen taakse jolloin tulee lisää leveyttä.

----------


## Jami2003

Konan Rove (ilmeisesti 2013 mallia) näyttäisi olevan bikesterissä -40% alennuksessa, hintaan 999 eur. Ei kai tuossa ole mitään koiraa haudattuna. Tuohan on jo niin halpa että kannattaisi melkein tilata. 2014 malliin on tullut vissiin jotain parannuksia mutta parantaa sitä mukaan kun vaihtaa osia.

Painanko tilaus nappulaa, kyllä tekis mieli  :Hymy: 

(Tänäänkin grindausta maantiepyörällä reilu tunti. Meinaa vaan 25 mm sliksit olla soralla vähän liukkaat vaikka kestävätkin hyvin)

----------


## Jami2003

Yön yli nukkuneena lähti tilaukseen Rove. Eiköhän tällä pääse hyvinkin touhussa alkuun ja pitemmällekkin.

----------


## JackOja

^ei varmasti huono ostos etenkään tuolla hinnalla. Tuosta kun kilon keventää niin alkaa olla sopiva. Sitäpaitsi tuo 2013-mallin väritys on paras tähänastisista.

----------


## Ulkorengas

Tuota jos kilon keventää, sitten ollaankin jo ihan eri hintaluokassa ja luultavasti halvemmalla saisi jonkun toisen, tehtaan jäljiltä kevyen pyörän. Vaan mitä konkreettista merkitystä kevennyksellä saavuttaa, se onkin ihan oman tarinan aihe.

Väri on tosiaan hieno, 2014 harmaansininen on tylsyyden huippu, eikä 2015 siitä paljon parempi ole. Tuolla hinnalla uskon olevan hyvä ostos, vaikka alennusprosentti onkin todellisuudessa n. 20-25. Bikesterissä on 2013 Rovea myyty 1300-1350 eurolla koko vuoden. Välillä muistaakseni 100-200 € halvemmallakin.

Bikeshopin hinnastossa 2015 Rove maksaa 1500 €, josta saa automaattisesti vähintään 10% alennusta (=1350 €) ja Konaworldin sivuilla on 2014 ovh 1599 e, joten Bikesterin 2013 ovh 1669 € on vedetty ylös vain suuren alennusprosentin takia. Kuluttaja-asiamiehellä voisi olla sanottavaa tuollaisesta markkinoinnista.

----------


## JackOja

> Bikeshopin hinnastossa 2015 Rove maksaa 1500 €...



Jos et ole seurannut, niin 2013 ja 2014 olivatkin lähtöhinnaltaan korkeampia ihan Konan sivuillakin. Hienoa, että joku halventaa kuluttajahintaa ajan funktiona eikä päinvastoin niinkuin yleensä  :Hymy:

----------


## Ulkorengas

Niin, Konan sivuilla ovh oli 1599, mutta Bikesterissä 1669 €...

----------


## Vispe

Tuollainen hinnoittelu on melko yleistä. Ostetaan valmistajalta vanhaa varastoa halvalla, lyödään joku normaalia suositushintaa korkeampi lähtöhinta ja pistetään kivannäköinen alennusprosentti.

----------


## Jami2003

Joo tiedän nämä alennusprosentti koukerot, kunhan mainitsin. Pointti on se että Rove on on ollut yksi vaihtoehto mulle ja olen vakuuttunut että tonnin hintaisena se on erittäin hyvä ostos hinta/laatu -suhteeltaan.

Keventelyyn en näe ainakaan nyt mitään tarvetta, mun maantiepyörä painaa 7 kiloa ja ajetaan sitten sillä kun halutaan todella kevyellä ajaa  :Vink:  Jos olisin halunnut mahdollisimman kevyen pyörän, en olisi valinnut runkomateriaaliksi terästä.

----------


## Vispe

Hyvä diilihän se siitä huolimatta oli ja varmasti maistuva pyörä pitkäksi aikaa!

----------


## Jami2003

Satula ja renkaat saattaa mennä aika nopeasti vaihtoon. Melkein pyörässä kuin pyörässä on huonot ensiasennus renkaat. Onko jollain kokemusta millaiset tuossa Rovessa on. Aattelin että jos kerää kokemusta nastarengas keleihin asti ja laittaa sitten keväällä tarpeen mukaan uutta.

Samoin minun valistunut takapuoleni hyväksyy vain muutaman eri satulan ja on ihme jos tykkään satulasta.

Niin ja keventelyn sijaan tulee oikeastaan lihotuskuuria kun sopivat lokarit pitäisi katella. Yhdet muoviset löytyy autotallista mutta täytyy katsoa käykö paikalleen ja kuinka paha tyylivirhe muutenkin muoviset lokarit on  :Hymy:

----------


## Vispe

-13 mallissa oli vielä Freedomin (WRB:n) suht tuhdit renkaat. Eli mukavuutta löytynee mutta rullaavuuden puolesta joutuu noilla tinkimään, kuvio ei ollut mikään cyclarimainen, suht tasaisella ja matalalla kuviolla oleva. Ellei jotain suosikkirengasta tulevaan käyttöön ole, niin kyllähän noille mahdollisuus kannattaa antaa.

----------


## Jami2003

Cyclo renkaista ei ole minkäänlaista kokemusta, ensimmäinen cc tai gg pyörä tämä, joten varmaan keräillään kokemuksia alkuun. Jos häviää rullaavuudessa 26" maastopyörälle Rocket roneilla niin sitten menee heti vaihtoon  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kasket

Nythän on ihan siitä kiinni, minkälaista rengasta siihen olisi tarkoitus laittaa. Ihan haarukan maksimilevyistä rengasta ei ole ollut alla, mutta Continental Cyclocross Speedit olivat toimivat ihan kevyessä metsäajossa, helppojen polkujen päällä. Pitoa noissa ei hirveästi ole. Maxxis Razet rullaavat hienosti ja saa hieman pitoakin, kun siirtyy hiekkatieltä metsälle

----------


## Tepsu

> Konan Rove (ilmeisesti 2013 mallia) näyttäisi olevan bikesterissä -40% alennuksessa, hintaan 999 eur. Ei kai tuossa ole mitään koiraa haudattuna. Tuohan on jo niin halpa että kannattaisi melkein tilata. 2014 malliin on tullut vissiin jotain parannuksia mutta parantaa sitä mukaan kun vaihtaa osia.
> 
> Painanko tilaus nappulaa, kyllä tekis mieli 
> 
> (Tänäänkin grindausta maantiepyörällä reilu tunti. Meinaa vaan 25 mm sliksit olla soralla vähän liukkaat vaikka kestävätkin hyvin)



Tilasitko Bikesterista? Itse tilasin sieltä seitsemän viikkoa sitten Rove -13 ja tuli ihan ajallaan Suomeen. Pakko oli myös vihreänä saada. Neljä päivää makasi Tampereen Postin terminaalissa ja soittokierroksen jälkeen ilmeni että lähettäjä ei ollut laittanut puhelinnumeroa paketin päälle laisinkaan. Se esti mystisesti paketin tuomisen. Toki asiaan saattaa vaikuttaa se, että asuu kaukana terminaaleista ja eipä ne huvikseen taida lähteä arvuuttelemaan ollaanko sitä kotona, kun yhtä isoa pakettia kerran tänne lähtee tuomaan. 

Niin ja jos tilasit Bikesterista, niin tarkista pyörä huolella. Olisi itsellä ollut reklamaation paikka, kun etuhaarukassa kaksi pientä jälkeä maalipinnassa, stemmissä naarmuja sekä toisessa renkaan pikalinkussa jälki kuin rälläkästä. 

Itse pyörä on mainio ajaa. Neuroottinen kun olen tai ainakin luulen niin, oli pakko vetää runkon sisään Tectyl ML ruosteensuoja ainetta ihan oman mielenrauhan vuoksi  :Hymy:  Kilometrejä on kertynyt vasta alle 400km. Takajarrun säätö on ollut haasteellista. Perinteinen keskittämis menetelmä ei tuota millään ilveellä toivottua tulosta, tuntuu että olisi Konan tehtaalta ehkä hitsuutettu hitusen vinoon tuo kohta, mihin jarrusylinteri pultataan. Jarrupalat eivät ole aivan suorassa jarrulevyyn nähden. Tämä johti siihen, että en meinannut saada takajarrua pitämään, vaan jarrukahva liikkui tankoon asti kiinni jos sääti niin ettei jarru yhtään rohaissut. Mutta hitaan ja rauhallisen säätämisen jälkeen jarru pitää ja jarrukahva ei mene liian lähelle ohjaustankoa. Mistä tulikin mieleen, että tankonauha oli liian paksulti kieputettu, kun "douple tap" vaihdevipu jäi ohjaustankoon jumiin, liian paksulti kieputetun tankonauhan takia. Jouduin oman mielenterveyden kannalta tankonauhat vaihtamaan. Kerro toki omat kokemukset takajarrun säätämisestä  :Hymy: 

Vaikka onkin hieman negatiivinen viesti kokemuksista, niin silti olen suht tyytyväinen Bikesteriin, mutta sitäkin enemmän tyytyväinen Roveen. Ensimmäistä kertaa tilasin netistä pyörän ja opin tästä tarkistamaan pyörän paremmin lähettäjän huolimattomuuden takia. Mutta on tuo mahtava pyörä ajaa. On itselläni ensimmäinen kippurasarvinen. Itselläni oli hieman arvuuttelua 53 ja 56 koon välillä. 53 päädyin ja en ole yhtään pettynyt.

Saattaa olla termit hakusessa, kun on pyöräharrastus vasta aluillaan...

Tässä luokattoman huono kännykkä räpsy...

----------


## Kasket

Kylläpäs tuo Rove on ruvennut miellyttämään silmää! Kuinkas noiden 140mm jarrulevyjen pitokyky?

----------


## Jami2003

Joo tilasin bikesteristä ja kylläpä hienolta näyttää sun rove luonnossa. Tuo vihreä on kyllä oikea väri rovelle, paljon paremman näköinen kuin uudemmat. Täytyy katsoa pyörä huolellisesti ja toivoa ettei naarmuja yms ole. Muusta en ole huolissaan kun aiemmin on tullut kasattua itse pyörät komponenteista niin voin tuotakin hieman tarvittaessa säätää... 

Laitan kokemuksia kunhan saapuu  :Hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

> Cyclo renkaista ei ole minkäänlaista kokemusta, ensimmäinen cc tai gg pyörä tämä, joten varmaan keräillään kokemuksia alkuun. Jos häviää rullaavuudessa 26" maastopyörälle Rocket roneilla niin sitten menee heti vaihtoon



se vähä mitä rovella ajoin niin hyvin rullaavilla maasturin kumeilla oli aika samat nopeudet.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TheMiklu

Hyvä väri Rovelle tuo ja ei kyllä paha hintakaan. Kerrassan komija.

----------


## Jami2003

Odottavan aika on pitkä. Kauanko tepsulla meni suunnilleen aikaa tilauksesta pyörän kotiutumiseen?

----------


## Tepsu

> Odottavan aika on pitkä. Kauanko tepsulla meni suunnilleen aikaa tilauksesta pyörän kotiutumiseen?



Tilasin 22. kesäkuuta sunnuntaina. Bikester laittoi paketin matkaan 24. päivä ja paketti saapui suomeen 30. päivä. Mutta kuten aiemmin manasin postia/bikesteria, niin sain paketin vasta 4. heinäkuuta. 
Ja tuohon nopeuteen, niin ei minulla hirveästi ainakaan 15km työmatka nopeutunut Trek X-Caliber 7 2014(29er) vs Kona Rove 2013. Trekissä oli Schwalbe Big Applet 2.15" koossa, joissa rullaavuutta riitti mukavasti. Rovessa on vielä alkuperäiset WTB Freedom kumit. Mukavempi droppitankoisella ajella tuulessa ja tuntuu ainakin töihin päästyäni, että olisi jaloissa paremmin virtaa Rovella ajamisen jälkeen. Pari viikkoa Rovella ajelun jälkeen tuntui Trekin leveä tanko järjettömän leveältä  :Hymy:  Itse olen pitänyt Rovessa nyt noin 3,8 barin paineita ja ainakin omalla 74kg elopainolla tuntuu sopivalta rullaavuuden ja mukavuuden suhteen.

----------


## Jami2003

Heh, tilasin pyörän yhteydessä paidan kun sai spesiaali hintaan. Nyt sitten paita oli lähtenyt mutta pyörä ei vielä  :Hymy: 

Mitä tulee nopeusiin ja rullaavuuteen niin eihän se rengas tosiaan automaattisesti paremmin rullaa vaikka olisikin cyclossa. Itse en vaan pidä maastopyörän ajoasentoa mielekkäänä soratiellä tai asfaltilla. Joku 10-15 km on ihan maksimi mitä viitsin maastopyörällä tiellä polkea. Toisaalta luulen etten Rovella kovinkaan paljoa ihan metsäpoluille tahallaan mene, tykkään sen verran paljon jousituksesta maastossa. Mun grindaus lenkit Rovella tulee varmaan olemaan tuollaisia 20-30% asfaltti siirtymiä ja loput soraa tai metsätietä.

----------


## timoe

En ole tätä koko ketjua lukenut, mutta ovatko arvon haarukkaspeksaajat tsekanneet jenkkilän Wound up ja Whisky valikoiman n 650 … 720 gr haarukassa löytyy clearancea.

Kyllä käsintehtyjä keveitä rosterirunkoja saa muoalimalta mittoje mukaan jos kukkaro kestää. "hienoimmat" putket on sen verran ohkaisia että jos niitä painaa kovaa peukalolla menevät lommolle. Tiedä sitten minkäläistä kiviin kolistelua kestävät. Kovimmat rosterit lienevät vaikeita työstää ja esim chainstayt kannattaa tehdä notkeammasta putkesta??

----------


## kamogawarider

Mulla 2013 vuoden rovelle tullut kilsoja jo reippaammin, noin 13tkm ja hyvin kulkeepi  :Hymy:  Laitoin itse tubuksen vega tarakan kiinni ja tilasin vielä päälle jenkkien amazonista etutarakan jonka kona speksaa niiden sutra -touringpyörään. Runko on sama kuin rovessa joten tiesin etutarakan käyvän siihen siististi, siksi päädyin siihen. Näillä eväillä rovesta sai myös täysverisen retkipyörän melko helposti. Muita päivityksiä ollut levyjen vaihto 160 millisiin. Alkup. satula on mennyt vielä, alkaa tosin jo sen verran irvistellä saumoista että kohta lienee vaihto paikallaan.

----------


## twentyniner

> En ole tätä koko ketjua lukenut, mutta ovatko arvon haarukkaspeksaajat tsekanneet jenkkilän Wound up ja Whisky valikoiman n 650 … 720 gr haarukassa löytyy clearancea.



Löytyy kyllä renkaalla tilaa, painoa yms... Odotellaan tuota Ritcheyn tulevaa krossikeulaa markkinoille.

----------


## latuman

Kävin omalla Kona Rovella harjoittelemassa Tähtisadeajoihin vähän gravel grindingia, niin voin todeta että etenkin Konan vakiorenkailla aivan mieletön gravel tykki kyseessä. Edukkaamman pään Nishiki 29er jäi pitkästi taakse kun loppui luotto kumiin pitkässä ja mutkaisessa soramäessä. Ei muuten kevyellä maastopolullakaan hävennyt yhtään Nishikille, vaikka toki maavara ja koko muutenkin rajoitti ahtaiden paikkojen suorittamista.

----------


## Takamisakari

Jos puhutaan kevyemmistä teräsrungoista niin onkos tietoa ja kokemusta Kongasta? Eikös jollakin ollut se komia oranssi ajossa, (Oli varmasti mutta ei jaksa kännykällä plärätä), mitenkäs tuollaisen paino vs "kevyet" ja onko valinnanvaraa?

----------


## twentyniner

Kongasta taitaa olla vielä aika harvoilla kokemuksia, itse jos rahasta ei olisi kiinni, voisin mielummin sijoittaa häneen, kuin rapakon taakse.

----------


## Mika K

Konga on ajossa, se komia oranssi juurikin  :Hymy:  





Fillarin kasaamisen jälkeen se on rullannut tänä kesänä vajaa 4tkm, pääosin pieniä maanteitä ja sorateitä. Pari brevettiä ja jonkinmoista touring-reissuakin se on nähnyt, kuten myös hieman helpompaa polkua gg-henkisillä lenkeillä. Tuo mun fillari painaa noin 10kg lokareineen ilman telineitä/laukkuja eli kovin kevyt se ei ole. On kuitenkin huomioitava, että lukema ei ole paha buildin ollessa tehty isoon raamiin, isolle ihmiselle ja kestäväksi todetuista luottopalikoista keveyden kustannuksella. Jos haluaisin tuosta keventää, niin kilo-puoltoista lähtisi varmaankin helposti (satula, kiekot, kumet, stonga, lokarit) ja rahalla enemmänkin. Ajossa tuo on helposti paras pyörä, mitä itsellä on koskaan ollut (ja niitä on ollut paljon). Tietty itselle spot on runkokoko/geometria tekee paljon, mutta tuon Reynoldsin 853 putkisetin kanssa tuossa kokonaisuudessa on jotain ihan maagista. 

Mullahan on ollut myös nyt toista kautta ajossa Kongan tekemä Truss-keula maasturissa. On mahtava ajettava ja kestänyt hyvin, vaikka runtua kyllä on saanut huolella juurakoissa ja kivikoissa. Uskaltaisin sen perusteella myöskin väittää Kongan tuotteilla olevan ulkonäön lisäksi tuo kestävyyspuoli hanskassa. Kustomrungon tullessa kyseeseen suosittelen ehdottomasti ottamaan yhteyttä mieheen ja keskustelemaan aiheesta ennen ulkomaisia vaihtoehtoja!

----------


## Takamisakari

On se hieno. Ilm jos verrataan moneen muuhun täällä speksattuun laitteeseen niin 10kg on kuitenkin isona runkona ihan ok. Jälleen yksi syy suosia kotimaista ja kyllä mielessä kangastelee oma mittatilausrunko vahvasti.

----------


## Mika K

Juu ei se paha ole. Tuon rungon kokohan on ST CT 63,5 cm ja kuten alemmasta kuvasta näkyy, niin stongakaan ei ole ihan kapeimmasta päästä eli ihan pienten poikien ajokista ei ole kyse. Tärkeämpää kuitenkin on se millainen tuo on ajaa oli kyse rauhallisista kruiseista tai kovemmista rypistyksistä, ja siitä voin antaa arvosanaksi 10+  :Hymy:

----------


## twentyniner

Nätti on MikaK:n Konga eli panisin  :Hymy:

----------


## Jami2003

Rove kotiutui ja täytyy nostaa hattua Bikesterille. 8 päivää tilauksesta. 

Tänään reilu pari kymmentä kilometriä testailua. Hauskaa oli ja tuskin malttoi tulla pois vaikka varmaan yhden tuhat kilometriä vaatii että kunnolla tulee sinuksi pyörän kanssa. 





Kaikkea mahdollista tien päällystettä piti kokeilla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Vrad

Ärsyttävä tilanne itsellä päällä, tarvetta olisi niin talvisten cc-ryhmälenkkien pyörälle, työmatkoille, ggrinderille ja kevyeen matkailuun ja pidemmille breveteille (tavaraa). Vaihtoehtoina on tällä hetkellä 
-Rosen Pro Cross DX 2000, taipuu kaikkeen, saa matkamoodiinkin komiasti. Tällä hetkellä hiiri osto nappulalla..
-Surly Straggler, terästä, taipuu kaikkeen, myös bonuksena helppo sinkulointi. Mutta riittääkö vauhti ryhmälenkeille?
-Kona Rove, halpa alennuksessa (tosin vanhan vihreä väri on syvältä ja poikittain), matkalle kova, riittääkö vauhti ryhmälenkeillä?
-Genesis Croix de Fer, muuten mutta Tiagra osat, ajettavuus polulla, meneekö millaista rengasta?
-Canyon inflite 8, aikalailla samaa kuin Rose.

Vaikeeta on, pitäisi päästä vähän kokeilemaan näitä paremmin..

----------


## Avokid

Mä en ihan ymmärrä mitenkä itselle mittojen osalta sopiva pyörä ei olisi riittävän nopea ryhmälenkeille jos jokin muu about vastaava olisi?

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Canyonissa ei sit oo kiinnikkeitä kuin parille pullotelineelle ja lokareille (jos sellaista matkailua suunnittelet, jossa kiintee tarakka olis tarpeellinen).

41-milliset kumit siinä on tällä hetkellä. Eteen menis isompikin, taakse ei. Hyvin kulkee  :Hymy:

----------


## Kyrdis

> Mä en ihan ymmärrä mitenkä itselle mittojen osalta sopiva pyörä ei olisi riittävän nopea ryhmälenkeille jos jokin muu about vastaava olisi?



Tähän +1

----------


## twentyniner

> Tähän +1



Siis mustahan on nopein ja vihreä yms. hiukan hitaampia  :Hymy:

----------


## Ulkorengas

Entä miten on syntynyt mielipide, jonka mukaan Rove olisi kova?

----------


## Kyrdis

Staggler kovin ku mullon semmone!!1 paitti ettö vasta runkosettinä , mutta kovaa menee jo telineessö

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Vrad

> Mä en ihan ymmärrä mitenkä itselle mittojen osalta sopiva pyörä ei olisi riittävän nopea ryhmälenkeille jos jokin muu about vastaava olisi?



Ensiksi, huomasin että meni tämäkin aivan väärään lankaan, tai itseasiassa tavallaan foorumiinkin. Mutta koska ruskeet on jo housuissa, niin antaa nyt vielä kerran mennä vastauksen verran..
Noh, ehkäpä argumentoin huonosti aikaisimmassa viestissä. 
Noitten kolmen teräsrungon kohdalta nimenomaan laiskemman geometrian, rungon, vanteiden ja osittain osasarjankin kohdilla mietein käyttäytymistä vauhdikkaammassa ajossa, kun ei teräsrungosta ole kokemusta muuta kuin ratafillarista ja sinkulamaasturista.
Straggler on mielessä eniten noista kaikista pyörinyt, tarttee varmaan käydä Turussa koittamassa, miltä se maistuu omaan persukseen. Ja sitten päättää sen ja Canyonin/Rosen välillä.

Mitä roven matkakäyttöön/brevet käyttöön tulee, niin mainittavan verran on tullut vastaan tuolla maailmalla seikkailijoiden alla. Samaa pätee Genesikseen. Suomessa vähemmin.
Omaa brevet käyttöön riittää väliaikainenkin tarakka, tai isompi satulalaukku, ei siis varsinaista retkimatkailua näköpiirissä, joten Canyonkaan ei olisi tubuksen setillä mitenkään poissuljettu.

----------


## stenu

Nimimerkki Ulkorengas ilmeisesti mielsi adjektiivin "kova" tarkoittavan sanamukaisesti sitä mitä se tarkoittaa, eli "kova" = epäjoustava = epämukava. Mutta tässä tapauksessa tarkoitettu merkitys lienee toinen...  :Hymy:

----------


## Ulkorengas

Jaa, kova olikin = hyvä?

----------


## Rosco

Straggleria huudetaan täältäkin. Itellä ollu nyt pari kuukautta toi, ja reilun tonnin ajanu. EI mitään ongelmaa, 35mm pasela alla ja menee lenkit ja pidemmätkin tourit. Ehkä nopeille lenkeille hankintaan toinen kiekkosetti, mutta saa jäädä ens kevään harkintaan/hankinaan.  Suosittelen.

----------


## stenu

Crosshairs GG-moodissa. Syssyn hupikrossit kun alkaa, niin sitten taas kapeempaa ja karkeempaa kumia alle ja pullotelineet irti...  :Hymy:  Kävi vaan niin, että vaikka uusiin kiekkoihin speksaamani DT R440-vanne on vaan sen millin tai kaksi Open Prota leveämpi, niin menee X'plor sen verran muhkuksi, että chainstaytä käy vähän ahistamaan. Vielä kun R440 olikin näköjään tubeless-yhteensopivaksi tehty (vaikka missään DT ei sitä sellaisena mainosta), niin tulee krossikiekot noista syksyksi ja pitää vaihtaa vanhempien kiekkojen loppuun ajettu takavanne, jotta saa Clementit takas niille. Oon muuten muutenkin sitä mieltä, että Open Prota parempaa vannejarruvannetta ei GG-touhuihin ole, jos haluaa sisureilla ajella. Matala holkitettu vanne, jossa on ohuempi materiaali kuin näissä uudenaikaisissa holkittamattomissa, on huomattavasti pehmeäkulkuisempi ja läpiholkitettuna vannetyöt on iisejä, kun nippelit ei karkaile vanteen sisään.

Mun korvaan Vradin tarpeet kuulostaa sellaisilta, että en kokonaan sulkisi pois jotain Space Horse tai Cross Check -tyyppistä vaihtoehtoa. Vai olikse oikeesti niin, että nykyään ei kukaan enää edes harkitse muuta kuin levareita? (Olen sitten totaalisen jäävi, joten no further comments tähän asiaan...)

----------


## stenu

Panaracer Pasela TG? Paselaa saa mm. Pelagosta. Ei käy kylläkään ilmi, onko taittuva vai ei.

http://pelagobicycles.com/components...er-pasela.html tai http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Te...fen-Draht.html

Tai sitten Challengen Almanzo, joka ei kylläkään ole varsinaisesti halpa?

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/challenge-al...-tubular-tyre/

Musta se, että meneekö vanteelle kuinka helposti tai ei, riippuu eniten vanteesta. Noitten modernien tupelessvanteiden kanssa saa tapella kaikkien renkaiden kanssa ja Open Prolle menee melkein heittämällä mikä vaan..

----------


## N.N.

> Panaracer Pasela TG? Paselaa saa mm. Pelagosta. Ei käy kylläkään ilmi, onko taittuva vai ei.
> 
> http://pelagobicycles.com/components...er-pasela.html tai http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Te...fen-Draht.html
> 
> Tai sitten Challengen Almanzo, joka ei kylläkään ole varsinaisesti halpa?
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/challenge-al...-tubular-tyre/
> 
> Musta se, että meneekö vanteelle kuinka helposti tai ei, riippuu eniten vanteesta. Noitten modernien tupelessvanteiden kanssa saa tapella kaikkien renkaiden kanssa ja Open Prolle menee melkein heittämällä mikä vaan..



Kiitos vinkeistä!

Samantapaisella asialla, etsin vaimon uuteen cyclocrossariin (levyjarru Trek) työmatkarenkaita. Nykyiset Marathonit ovat aika raskaat ja kuviota melko vähänlaisesti. Pitää olla kunnon pistosuojaus, koska vaimo ei ryhdy sisuria vaihtamaan, työmatka on 15 km, josta 12 Vantaanjoen rannan hiekkatietä/hiekkapolkua, loput asvalttia, jossa pistoja saattaisi tulla helpommin. 

Onko Paselan kestävyydestä kokemuksia?

Almanzon kuvauksessa "A thin, hand applied flat-protection layer (Challenge PPS) adds some security without sacrificing weight or ride quality" saa epäilemään, ettei pistosuojaus kestä näihin tarpeisiin.

----------


## ealex

> Crosshairs GG-moodissa.



Todella hieno Stenun CrossHair! Mittasitko X'plorin leveyden DT vanteella?

Ihmetyttää sinun mieltymys kapeisiin vanteisiin, kun muistaakseni joskus mainitsit että kovassa käytössä jotkut renkaat ”taittuu” alle, niin eikö leveämpi vanne ratkaise tämän ongelman?

----------


## stenu

Tänks. Kyllä mä olen tohon kovasti tykästyny ja kai se on hyvä ollut, kun ei ole muutamaan vuoteen tarvinnut mitään päivittää. Loppuun ajettua kuluvaa osaa on vaan vaihdettu uuteen samanlaiseen sitä mukaa, kun on ollut tarvis. Geometria ainakin natsaa mun makuun kuin hanska sekä mittojen, että ajotuntuman puolesta ja se on musta kaikkein oleellisinta.

40,5 mm on varmaan aika lähellä totuutta. Open Prolla noin 39. Vanhetessa venyy vähän ja edelliset oli varmaankin sen 40 mm Open Prolla siinä vaiheessa kun kuvio oli ajettu sliksiksi.

Joo... Munhan käyttö ei ole "kovaa", kun oon tällainen vanha ja mukavuuspainotteinen kuski..  :Vink:  Ei mulla mitään erityismieltymystä kapeisiin vanteisiin ole, mutta kun on rajallinen rengastila käytettävissä, niin iso rengas ja kapeampi vanne on musta GG-käytössä mukavampi yhdistelmä kuin leveämpi vanne ja kapeampi rengas. Se pitää kyllä paikkansa, että jotkut renkaat myös muuttuu profiililtaan leveämmällä vanteella turhan kulmikkaiksi. Haittaa lähinnä asfaltilla ja kovalla alustalla ajaessa, kun rullaavuus huononee ja ohjaus rupeaa kaatumaan. Esimerkiksi toi 40-millinen X'plor on musta kivemman tuntuinen ajaa Open Prolla kuin tolla DT:llä, vaikka eihän sekään nykymittapuun mukaan ole mitenkään leveä. Jollain 25-millisellä vanteella ei olis toivoakaan, että mahtuisi Gunnariin. Muutenkin toi 40-millinen on musta jo Open Prollakin niin iso, että on siinä ja siinä muuttuuko fillari liian maasturimaiseksi.

Profiililtaan kapeilla ja korkeilla krossikumeilla (esim. Challengen Grifot) leveä vanne olis varmaan perustellusti parempi - paitsi ei ehkä poikkeuksetta tubeleksena, koska leveä vanne/kapea rengas -yhdistelmä on blurppausherkempi ainakin just eilen ilmestyneen CX Magazinen artikkelin mukaan. Mutta kun en jaksa ihan hirveesti säädellä jarruja kiekoista toisiin vaihtaessa, niin nyt mennään toistaiseks ainakin pelkästään noilla suunnilleen perinteisen levyisilla.

E: WTB:n uutta ChrisCross-vannetta tekis ehkä mieli kyllä krossikäyttöön kokeilla, kun ei ole yhtä järjettömän hintainen kuin Hedin Belgium Plussat ja muut ja sitä sais näköjään ihan Bikeshop.fi:stäkin. Lisäksi ERD on sellainen, että saisi kaiketi ruuvattua Open Pron tilalle suoraan samoilla pinnoilla.

----------


## ealex

Kiitos tiedosta. Itse käytän Stragglerissa AM-kestäviä vanteita, 26mm ulko- ja 20.5mm sisämitta (Veltec AM-One). Stragglerin ”alkuperäinen” vanne (19mm sisämitta) on mielestäni liian kapea.  :Sarkastinen: 

27tpi Knard on näillä vanteilla ”sisäänajon” jälkeen mukavat 43-44mm leveä ja Spessun 45-700C Fatboy noin millin vähemmän. Knard oli uutena äänekäs, mutta ääni hävisi ”sisäänajon” jälkeen täysin ja eron sliksiin Fatboyhin tuskin huomaa. Tämän perusteella tekisi mieli kokeilla 120tpi versio Knardista, mutta epäilen, että se olisikin alamittainen.

----------


## Tietämätön

> Profiililtaan kapeilla ja korkeilla krossikumeilla (esim. Challengen  Grifot) leveä vanne olis varmaan perustellusti parempi - paitsi ei ehkä  poikkeuksetta tubeleksena, koska leveä vanne/kapea rengas -yhdistelmä on  blurppausherkempi ainakin just eilen ilmestyneen CX Magazinen  artikkelin mukaan. Mutta kun en jaksa ihan hirveesti säädellä jarruja  kiekoista toisiin vaihtaessa, niin nyt mennään toistaiseks ainakin  pelkästään noilla suunnilleen perinteisen levyisilla.



Jo on kummallista. Ei sitä niin kauan aikaa sitten jonnekin tänne foorumille oli linkattu jonkun lehden testi, mikä väitti että leveä vanne/kapea rengas nimenomaan ei blurppaa ja siinä oli oikein hienot kaaviokuvatkin kuinka kapealla vanteella rengas taittuu vanteen ulkopuolelle ja sitten blurppaa.

----------


## Kuutamopyöräilijä

Kasailin männä keväänä Genesis Croix de Ferin osista. Sram Apex osasarja, Iron crossit kiekoiksi, Avid BB 7 jarrut, 3 T tolppa ja kannatin sekä Salsa cowbell tanko. Näyttäis viihtyvän hyvin härmän sorateillä.

----------


## stenu

> Jo on kummallista. Ei sitä niin kauan aikaa sitten jonnekin tänne foorumille oli linkattu jonkun lehden testi, mikä väitti että leveä vanne/kapea rengas nimenomaan ei blurppaa ja siinä oli oikein hienot kaaviokuvatkin kuinka kapealla vanteella rengas taittuu vanteen ulkopuolelle ja sitten blurppaa.



Kommentoin muistaakseni sinnekin, että artikkeli, johon silloin viitattiin käsitteli maasturirenkaita, jotka ovat aina runsaasti vannetta leveämpiä. Pysyäkseen vanteella tubeless-rengas tarvitsee myös voiman, joka vetää renkaan reunanauhaa kohti vanteen ulkoreunaa. Mitä jyrkempi kulma muodostuu renkaan kyljen ja vanteen välille, sitä suurempi ulospäin vetävä voima. Ja tietenkin mitä suurempi paine renkaassa on, sitä suurempi voima myös.

Kapearenkaisessa krossarissa, jossa vielä mieluusti käytetään mahdollisimman matalia paineita, voi tilanne hyvinkin kääntyä niin päin, että mitä suurempi ero on vanteen ja renkaan leveydellä, sitä paremmin tubeless toimii - johonkin rajaan asti. Tässä(kin) asiassa lienee jonkinmoinen sweet spot, jossa homma toimii parhaiten ja siitä suuntaan tai toiseen menemmällä huonommin. Mietipä ääriesimerkkinä tilannetta, jossa vaikkapa 35-millisellä vanteella yritetään käyttää tubeleksena 32-millistä rengasta.

----------


## stenu

^^ Kiva Genesis. Onko sulla nuo kapeat Clementit tubeleksena Iron Crosseilla vai sisureiden kera? Tulitko muuten käyttäneeksi runkoa vaa'alla?

----------


## Kuutamopyöräilijä

^ Juu on litkuilla, mutta ei toimi kovin hyvin. Tuppaa vuotamaan ja litkua on pitänyt lisäillä jo pariin kertaan. Nämä on mun ensimmäiset tubeless viritelmät, joten teippauksessakin voi olla parantamisen varaa. Ei tullut käytettyä runkoa vaa'alla, mutta painoa on papereiden mukaan  n. 3kg.

----------


## stenu

Oletko testannut tuolla yhdistelmällä kantata asfaltilla ronskimmin? Mulla on pari keraa etupää blurpannut sellaisessa tilanteessa ja molempina kertoina on sattunut lonkkaan...  :Hymy:  Oikeestaan olen palannut sisureihin GG-touhuissa ja jättänyt krossitubelessviritykset vaan cx-hommiin.

Olikohan joku muu täällä luuraileva punnannut Croixin runkoa? Pelkän rungon todellinen paino kiinnostaisi mua.

----------


## Mika K

Omaa 60cm raamia en punninnut, mutta ei se kyllä mikään keijukainen ole. Netistä löytyy seuraavaa yhdestä projektilangasta:

"The frame was a lot heavier than Genesis had claimed, the size I got was a 50cm model which is their smallest came in at 2159g bare frame, and if you were wondering, I tared the scale with the stem before weighing.  This is significantly more than the 1980g claimed for the larger 54cm frame.   The fork weight is more or less the weight claimed, only off by 4g."

----------


## Mika K

** double cross post **

----------


## r.a.i

Jos Stenu miettii tuota CDF runkoa itselleen, niin mun on ihan pakko kommentoida vähän. Mulla on samaa reiskan putkea Genesiksen fortitude 29 maasturi. Tuo on ihan kiva peli, kun ajaa maltillisilla paineilla, mutta en ainakaan tämän rungon perusteella ymmärrä hehkutusta teräksen ihanuudesta. Sitä kuuluisaa zingiä on aika vähäsesti. Syy on varmaankin monesti aiemminkin mainittu eu ja lujuuslaskelmat, jotka voi tietysti olla maasturissa vielä pöljemmät.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Olen ymmärtänyt että Stenua ei tarvinne opastaa teräksen ihanuudesta tai zingistä, tai edes pois Gunnarin ihanuudesta. Paitsi jos sillä on jotain levyjarruhommia mielessä.

----------


## stenu

Semmonen 1-vaihteinen Day One tai 853 Day One harkinnassa. Probleemi on se, että Day Onea ei saa pelkkänä runkona ja 853-rungosta maksamisessa ei ilmeisesti ole järkeä, jos siinä yhtä paksusta kamasta tehdyt putket kuin halpaversiossa.

Mulla on ollut monien alumiinirunkojen joukossa yksi, josta olen tykännyt. Se oli Cannarin Optimo-runkoinen maasturi vuosia sitten. Mutta ne olikin tunnettuja siitä, että takahaarukan putket katkeili droppien yläpuolelta.

E: Kare, jos tulee tarve levarihommeleihin, niin lähetän Crosshairsin Kongalle ja siitä tulee levarirunko käden käänteessä  :Hymy: .  Ehkäpä mahdollisesti sitten, kun toimivia hydraulisia systeemejä rupeaa saamaan järkevään hintaan. Tällä hetkellä hyvien vannejarrujen tuntuma miellyttää pääsääntöisesti enemmän kuin mekaanisten levareiden. Viime talven varjo-SM:t teki kyllä poikkeuksen..

----------


## van damme



----------


## stenu

Tässäpä olisi hintaansa nähden aika kova paketti. 40-milliset renkaat, täyskuitukeula, CX11 ja hydrot reilulla 1700 eurolla. ja sinkulaversio alle tonnilla.. Hmm. Jos ei olis niin kiintynyt teräkseen....

----------


## Dille92

Moro,

Olen katsellut ensimmäiseksi "kunnolliseksi" pyöräksi yllämainitun mallin pikkuveljeä, eli Pinnacle Arkose Two 2014 mallia. Alkaa tuo vanha retkipyörä käydä vähän rajoittavaksi lenkeillä. Hakusessa on sellainen pyörä jolla olisi mukava ajaa lenkkejä ja joka ei säikähdä vaikka hieman maastopolullakin kävisi ajamassa. Samalla pyörällä sitä varmaan tulisi sitten kaupungissa liikkuminenkin hoidettua ja ajo on ympärivuotista. Ominaisuuksiltaan vaikuttaa aika hyvältä ottaen huomioon hinnan, 900€. Löytyy shimanon 105 sarjan vaihteet, hiilarikeula ja hydraaliset levyt. Tietysti paino (n. 10,5kg) ei välttämättä vastaa ihan huippu pyöriä. Onko kokemuksia tai mielipiteitä? Kannattaako sijoittaa rahaa moiseen. Tuo 900€+polkimet on ihan absoluuttinen maksimi mitä pyörään olen valmis sijoittamaan tällä hetkellä. 

Linkki pyörään: http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...-bike-ec054865

----------


## makton

Näin äkkiseltään luulisi käyrätangon päässä sijaitsevan vaihtajan olevan hankalakäyttöinen.

----------


## stenu

Joo ei vaihteet vaihdu ihan yhtä näpsästi kuin STI-kahvoilla, mutta toisaalta tangonpäävaihtaja on on yksinkertainen ja luotettava ratkaisu ja kyllä ne vaihteet vaihtui vuosikymmeniä ihan hyvin runkovaihtajillakin. Että mikä ettei, jos ei ole tarve kokoaika vaihteita vaihdella..

----------


## Dille92

Tosiaan tuo vaihtaja ratkaisu on vähän erikoinen ja varmasti hieman antiikkinen verrattuna nykyisiin naksuttimiin. Tiellä tuskin haittaa, mutta mitä radikaalimpi maasto, sitä kömpelömpi. Pyörä oli saanut arvostelussa kehuja jarruistaan. Tuo onkin aika kova houkuti. Harvassa alle 1k€ cyclocrossissa moiset.

Arvostelu: http://road.cc/content/review/117844...clo-cross-bike

----------


## kumiapina

Mikä malli lienee tuo van dammen postaama trek? Jotenkin puhuttelee..

----------


## Patterson

920, tulee joskus 2015 vuoden alussa myyntiin.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Tosiaan tuo vaihtaja ratkaisu on vähän erikoinen ja varmasti hieman antiikkinen verrattuna nykyisiin naksuttimiin. Tiellä tuskin haittaa, mutta mitä radikaalimpi maasto, sitä kömpelömpi.



Totta mutta toisaalta 1x10:llä ei ehkä vaihdella muutenkaan niin tiheään ja taas toisaalta Microshiftillä voit rusauttaa yhdellä liikkeellä kympiltä ykköselle. 
Itellä Sramin x9 mtb-vaihtaja droppitangon ja kaffojen kanssa ja ihan kivasti pärjää seikkailumoodissa & 1x10 käytössä.

----------


## Dille92

Varmastikin pärjää. Pitää laittaa vakavaan harkintaan pyörä ja raportoida jos hankin tuollaisen. Kuitenkin hinta-laatu kohtaa aika vahvasti.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Mulla oli jo edesmenneessä työmatkatykissä tangonpäävaihtaja ja 1x9-voimansiirto 11-34-maastopakalla. Perusteena oli yksinkertaisuus ja luotettavuus, mutta olin itsekin vähän skeptinen tangonpäävaihtajan suhteen.

Lopputulos: tangonpäävaihtajaan tottuu hetkessä ja vaihtaminen yhden tai useamman pykälän verran tapahtuu n. sekunnissa. Vaatii toki käden irrottamista tukevalta otteelta, mutta toisaalta maastopakan isojen välien kanssa vaihdetaan kuitenkin aika harvoin. Modernilla maantiepakalla yhdistelmäkahva onkin sitten jo paljon välttämättömämpi.

----------


## kmw

Ostin Rostsekin kompliittina ja siinä oli Shimanon tangonpäävaihtajat. Jonkun vuoden jälkeen laitoin paremmat http://store.somafab.com/rivendell-s...-shifters.html Varsi on ehkä 5mm pidempi kuin Shitmanossa ja käyttömukavuus parani huimasti. Tankona on ollut OnOnen Mungo joten tangonpää ei ole kaukana. Muusta kun en tiedä niin olen ollut hyvinkin tyytyväinen  :Hymy:

----------


## Janu

Jokos Spessun Diverge oli mainittu?

----------


## Kyrdis

Surly stragglerista n. 400km kokemuksella ja polkua asfalttia metsäautoteitä tullut tahkottua ja ei ostos kaduta yhtään sen verran monipuoliselta vermeeltä vaikuttaa ns jokapaikanhöylä. Ja eikun ajamaan -->

----------


## Jami2003

> Surly stragglerista n. 400km kokemuksella ja polkua asfalttia metsäautoteitä tullut tahkottua ja ei ostos kaduta yhtään sen verran monipuoliselta vermeeltä vaikuttaa ns jokapaikanhöylä. Ja eikun ajamaan -->



Samat sanat Kona Rovesta  :Hymy:  Teräksinen gg pyörä tulee jatkossa olemaan vakio kalustoa.

----------


## Reippailija

Schwinn letour legacy. http://bikesdirect.com/products/schw..._legacy_xi.htm
Ei ehkä GG-pyörä, mutta teräsrunko ja $599 hinta pistää mietityttään.
Viikko tai pari pyöräilyä Yhdysvalloissa ja tuliaisina kotiin?

----------


## ealex

Ei kai sitä hirveästi tarvitse pohtia, kun pyörä on loppuunmyyty, todennäköisesti jo kolme vuotta sitten.  :Hymy:

----------


## ojn

Pelagon Sibbo sai alleen Spessun Renegade Compit 1.8" koossa tubelessina. Mitattu maksimileveys n.44mm. Aika tiukille menee takana, mutta mahtuu ja ainakaan minun ajoissa ei ole ottanut kiinni. Nyt maistuu soratielenkit vaikka olis vähän karkeampaakin ja rullaa ihan kivasti pikitielläkin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ Erityisen kaunis pyörä.

----------


## JackOja

Samaa mieltä kuin JJ, muhkukumeista (nam  :Kieli pitkällä: ) huolimatta jotenkin klassisen siron näköinen ja tuo nollakulmastemmi sopii tuohon mainiosti.

----------


## Avokid

Asensin caadxään Rockets ronin eteen cyclocross speedin tilalle. Ohjattavuus parani mielestäni selvästi sorateillä. Takana pyörii edelleen CC speed. 
Kyllä kulki tänään ainakin hurjaa vauhtia ulkoilupoluilla ja sorateillä  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Sibbo ON hieno.

----------


## slow

Muistanko oikein että jokunen Onniwannin Dirty Disco oli jäsenillä käytössä?

Myyjän omien sivujen geometriataulukko jättää hieman toivomisen varaa ja tarkemmat mitat kiinnostaisivat.
Erityisesti standover ja stack/reach kahdessa suurimmassa koossa..

*edit* nolomio. Löytyiväthän nuo kun katseli Planet-X:n puolelta..  *edit*

----------


## Vrad

Rovesta ei kyllä mitään pahaa sanottavaa tähän mennessä. Tai noh vakiokokoonpanon etuvaihtaja/kahva vaatii vähän herkistelyä ja kiekot ovat kohtuu painavat, mutta kuitenkin ajettavat. Eihän tuo mikään kisakuituhävittäjä ole, mutta ei ole tarkoituskaan. Helppo ajettava ja junaefekti on kyllä aika jännä. Sairaan mukava ajaa. -15mallin esiasennus x'plor renkaat yllättivät myös toiminnallaan piki-, ja soratieajossa.

----------


## stenu

Hitto, tässä olis aika kova paketti. Vieläköhän sitä osaisi ajaa alumiinirunkoisella.....

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...71309#features

----------


## MJH

Mikähän olisi hyvä veto, jos haluaisi talvella alle mahdollisimmat läskit nastarenkaat? 27.5" tai 26" -kiekot?
Olen tota Straggleria kuolannut, vaan siihen menee vissiin max. 1.9" -kumit.

----------


## tiaalto

Specialized AWOL Comp? Siihen piti muistaakseni mennä 29x2.2" kumit.

----------


## ealex

> http://reviews.mtbr.com/handbuilt-pr...-bike-at-nahbs
> 
> Ton mukaan elokuussa tulisi myyntiin tuo Swiss Cross Disc runkosetti.



Nyt olisi tilattavissa: http://www.charliethebikemonger.com/...set-5417-p.asp  :Cool:

----------


## Dille92

Nyt on Pinnacle Arkose Two 2014 kotona ja ensimmäiset testit otettu. Pieniä pyrähdyksiä kaupungilla ja kovapohjaista hiekkapolkua pitkin. Oikein näppärä peli viedä mutkaisempaakin polkua pitkin ja Kendan kumit kyllä pitää varsin hyvin. Myös tuo 1x10 vaihteisto tuntuu juuri sopivalta ja sopivan yksinkertaiselta. Tuntuma on yllättävän pehmyt, ainakin odotin alumiiniselta pyörältä kovempaa menoa. Varmaan kumit ja hiilarikeula auttaa. 

Jatketaan harjoituksia ja raportoidaan jos sattuu tulemaan mieleen jotain radikaalimpia tuntemuksia, jahka pääsen hiekkatietä hinkkaamaan.

----------


## kmw

http://www.charliethebikemonger.com/...ke-5699-p.asp#

Mielenkiintoisa. Ihan vaan mutulla ehdottomasti jatkoon.

----------


## stenu

> http://www.charliethebikemonger.com/...ke-5699-p.asp#



Tänks... jos geometria natsaa yhtään, niin TOI ON MUN!  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

> Surly stragglerista n. 400km kokemuksella ja polkua asfalttia metsäautoteitä tullut tahkottua ja ei ostos kaduta yhtään sen verran monipuoliselta vermeeltä vaikuttaa ns jokapaikanhöylä. Ja eikun ajamaan -->



Melko sama täällä. 56-runko ollut ajossa 3 viikkoa ja kiimakuherruskuukausi on vielä ihan vaiheessa. Kaikki alustat käy, pikitie vähiten mieluisa. Hiekka- ja ulkoilutiet (eilen 05.30 Luukki/Kaitajärvi/Mustalampi -tanhuvilla oli aamun vaaletessa eeppisromantillista) menee vihellellen, polut ja väärät polut vähän vahtimalla eturenkaan linjaa. 50/60-juna on jo lähes overkill HC, mutta sedät ovat kilttejä ja odottaa kun vaihdan etusisuria. Ajamisen hauskuus on vahva joka paikassa. Kotona on havaittu pitkästä aikaa hellasäröilyä kun ukko unohtelee ittensä pyörän selkään useammin kuin joskus.

45mm Panaracer Firecross on ollut hyvä edessä, taakse en saanut sopimaan. GG-moodissa edessä ja takana 42mm Conti CrossXKing. Hakusessa solakka 2" eteen ja taakse 40mm isonappularengas. Saa vinkata, plz.

Voimansiirto on 48*36/11-32. Päivityksen koittaessa eteen 46*34. Kunhan kuu ja tähdet kohtaavat sopivasti niin yksivaihteistuu, sekä vaparilla että ilman.

Jos vain yksi pyörä niin tämä se on. Suosittelen varauksetta  :Hymy:

----------


## jusba_84

ˆSamoojasurly on kyllä hyvä,ellei peräti loistava! Mulla on Firecross takana, joutui vuolemaan reunanappuloita niin sai menemään, Surly Knardia ajattelin kokeilla seuraavaksi. Edessä 2,1" Ground Control S-works tasoittaa menoa mukavasti. 1x10-vaihteisto sopii mainiosti mielestäni tämän tyyppiseen pyörään ja sekalaiseen ajoon. Tämä tosiaan olis munkin ainoa pyörä jos yhteen joutuisi tyytymään. Vielä kun taakse saisi vähän leveempää rengasta niin paketti olis mun makuun täydellinen!

----------


## Ketjureaktio

Minäkin pääsin vähän GG:n makuun. Vajaa 70km lenkki viikonloppuna Kona Rove Al:llä, hienosti kulkee. Orkkisvarustus, orkkisrenkaat 37-700c Schhhhhhwalbe Road Plus. Hiekkapintaisilla ulkoiluteillä keskinopeudet näemmä 28-29-luokkaa, maantiellä 31-34. Polut jäi vähiin tuolla lenkillä, mutta hyvin se kulkee kun ei mennä ihan juurakkoon. 5 barin paineet aiheuttaa lievää hakkaamista kunnon sepelillä, mutta soratieajelussa toimii tosi kivasti!
Kävi jopa mielessä että hoitaisko tällä kevyemmillä extrakiekoilla & renkailla ne vähät maantieajot kesällä ja laittais maantiepyörän eteenpäin, mutta tiedä häntä. Maasturiin verrattuna tämä antaa mahdollisuuden napata parikymppiä asfalttia siirtymälle ilman turhautumista. Kerrassaan hauskaa ajelua hienossa syyssäässä!

----------


## ealex

> Hakusessa solakka 2" eteen ja taakse 40mm isonappularengas. Saa vinkata, plz.



1,95” Renegade S-works edessä ja 1,75” (47mm) Smart Sam takana on toimiva yhdistelmä, tosin taka-akseli pitää siirtää hiukan taakse dropouteissa ja silti leveyssuunnassa on ahdasta.

----------


## juho_u

Auttakaas vähän. Nyt on uusi fillari suunnitteilla ja käyttötarkoitus on ajella hiekka ja huonoja asfalttiteitä. Maastoon en oo menossa. Ajatuksena 1X10 11-36 maastopakalla, levyjarruilla, kohtuu leveillä renkailla yms. Mites leveitä renkaita grindereihin mahtuu? 

CC ollut myös mielessä, mutta mukavuutta arvostan kuitenkin. Trek boone kiinnostaa, mutta se on ehkä vähän liian kallis käyttöön nähden.

Mikä olis fiksu aihio alkaa suunnittelemaan?

----------


## Tank Driver

> 1,95” Renegade S-works edessä ja 1,75” (47mm) Smart Sam takana on toimiva yhdistelmä, tosin taka-akseli pitää siirtää hiukan taakse dropouteissa ja silti leveyssuunnassa on ahdasta.



Kuinka ahdasta? Juurikin tuo takarengas on tulossa ja nyt jännittää. Miten SS poluilla? Mahottoman pluikas?

----------


## Vrad

juho_u: gg pyörässä 1x10 voi olla hieman rajoittava tekijä, jos kovaa tykkäät myös ajaa sora ja asfaltti teillä ja maastoon ei ole hinkua. Saattaa välit loppua kesken joko  jyrkemmissä mäissä tai nopeilla suorilla. renkaiksi on foorumien mukaan usein valikoitunut n. 40mm leveä pikkunappulainen tai semisliksi mutta oikeeta vastausta ei ole, vaan valinta menee maaston mukaan. 
grinderit tuntuu pitkälti olevan cc pyöriä.. eli valmista settiä löytyy myös, kunhan renkaat vain usein vaihtaa (riippuen nyt käyttöpaikoista) . muutaman mainitakseni ; Canyon inflite (vlsc 2 tolpalla sairaan mukava ajaa soralla),  kona rove (uudessa suoraa jopa hyvät gg renkaat ns. valmis),  trek crockett, spessulta löytyy crux ja "oikea"  gg fillari diverge. Surly straggler on myös yksi varteen otettava vaihtoehto. 
gg touhuista voisi mielestäni  myös arvostaa ohutta 27,2mm satulatolppaa paremman mukavuuden takia.
Eli yksi vaihtoehto on ostaa se hyvällä hinta/laatu suhteella tehty cc, katsoo vain että itselle tärkeät ominaisuudet täyttyvät (esim.  kurakaarien kiinnitykset tai esim. väri) ja vaihtelee osia sitten tarpeen mukaan mieluisikseen,  jos jokin ei nappaa.

----------


## MJH

Mites luontuu Stragglerilta tuo maantie slickseillä? Möin tuossa Focus Maresini, jolla on vuotuiset alle 10 maantielenkkiä tullut ajeltua. Että jos uudella pelillä hoituisi nekin jotakuinkin mukavasti. 
Kai tuo Straggler on painavampi, mutta ehkä se sitten korvautuu ergonomiassa...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jusba_84

^Varmasti luonnistuu kunhan renkaat ja vanteet (+pakka) ovat sopivasti valitut. Kahdet kiekkoparit helpottavat, eri rengastukset ja erivälityksiset pakat niin hommasta tulee huomattavasti mielekkäämpää. Valmiista myytävästä kokoonpanosta en osaa sanoa mutta itse kokoamalla/valitsemalla osat runkosettiin saa varmasti mieluisan. Painoeroa tuskin ajossa tai edes kellolla huomaa.

----------


## Ketjureaktio

> juho_u: gg pyörässä 1x10 voi olla hieman rajoittava tekijä, jos kovaa tykkäät myös ajaa sora ja asfaltti teillä ja maastoon ei ole hinkua. Saattaa välit loppua kesken joko  jyrkemmissä mäissä tai nopeilla suorilla.



Sanoisin että todennäköisesti ääripäät riittää, mutta ongelmaksi voi muodostua harppaukset välityksissä, kuten omassa tapauksessa eturattaan ollessa 50 ja takarattaiden harpatessa 18-15. Siinä on 20% gäppi, mutta tämä korjaantuu 46 eturattaalla. Tosin itselläni on kasipakka, ja kympissä on pienemmät harppaukset. Ja saahan noita pakkoja erilaisin välityksin.

Soratieajossa & maantieajossa Schwalbe Road Plus 700x37 vakuuttii, asvalttilla pitää hienosti yli 30 keskaria ja soralla näytti 28, olen tyytyväinen. Soralla ei ole pito-ongelmia. Nappuloita alkaa tarvitsemaan pehmeämmällä alustalla & esim. lehtikelissä.

Mietin oman maantiepyörän hävittämistä myös, niillä rahoilla voi sitten miettiä esim. kevyempää rengasta & vannesettiä. Ja vielä jää rahaa geeleihin!

----------


## Vrad

> Sanoisin että todennäköisesti ääripäät riittää, mutta ongelmaksi voi muodostua harppaukset välityksissä, kuten omassa tapauksessa eturattaan ollessa 50 ja takarattaiden harpatessa 18-15. Siinä on 20% gäppi, mutta tämä korjaantuu 46 eturattaalla. Tosin itselläni on kasipakka, ja kympissä on pienemmät harppaukset. Ja saahan noita pakkoja erilaisin välityksin.
> 
> Soratieajossa & maantieajossa Schwalbe Road Plus 700x37 vakuuttii, asvalttilla pitää hienosti yli 30 keskaria ja soralla näytti 28, olen tyytyväinen. Soralla ei ole pito-ongelmia. Nappuloita alkaa tarvitsemaan pehmeämmällä alustalla & esim. lehtikelissä.
> 
> Mietin oman maantiepyörän hävittämistä myös, niillä rahoilla voi sitten miettiä esim. kevyempää rengasta & vannesettiä. Ja vielä jää rahaa geeleihin!



juu kyllä eteenpäin pääsee varmasti, mutta saavutetaanko "custom" 1x10 ratkaisulla tässä tapauksessa mitään varsinaista etua pyöräillessä soratiellä ja asfaltilla lenkkiajossa, ketjutkin pysyvät rattailla tuolla paremmin kuin maastossa. kyllähän esim. 42x12-32 riittää jo aika monee paikkaan, mutta hyvällä tiellä tulee huomaamaan nuo pitkien ratasvälien ongelmat, joita ei juuri maastossa näe. Tosin kaikki on vauhdista ja polkijasta kiinni.

----------


## Ketjureaktio

> juu kyllä eteenpäin pääsee varmasti, mutta saavutetaanko "custom" 1x10 ratkaisulla tässä tapauksessa mitään varsinaista etua pyöräillessä soratiellä ja asfaltilla lenkkiajossa, ketjutkin pysyvät rattailla tuolla paremmin kuin maastossa. kyllähän esim. 42x12-32 riittää jo aika monee paikkaan, mutta hyvällä tiellä tulee huomaamaan nuo pitkien ratasvälien ongelmat, joita ei juuri maastossa näe. Tosin kaikki on vauhdista ja polkijasta kiinni.



Juurikin näin. Luovuin itse ko. ajatuksesta kun en kuitenkaan cycloille vaan commuuttaan ja gravel graindaan. Ihanaa tää nyky-pyöräily-Suomi  :Hymy:

----------


## Taneli79

> Auttakaas vähän. Nyt on uusi fillari suunnitteilla ja käyttötarkoitus on ajella hiekka ja huonoja asfalttiteitä. Maastoon en oo menossa. Ajatuksena 1X10 11-36 maastopakalla, levyjarruilla, kohtuu leveillä renkailla yms. Mites leveitä renkaita grindereihin mahtuu? 
> 
> CC ollut myös mielessä, mutta mukavuutta arvostan kuitenkin. Trek boone kiinnostaa...



Yhden kesän kokemuksella voin suositella tuota Boonea. On erittäin herkkäliikkeinen ja mukava soratieratsu. Satula- ja vaakaputken risteyksessä oleva IsoSpeed-systeemi toimii hienosti tärinänvaimennuksessa. Satulasta voi ajaa enemmän tuon ”jousituksen” ansiosta. Toisaalta runko on superjäykkä, eikä notku vähääkään tiukkoja mäkiä kinnatessa. Sitä ei voi syyttää myöskään ylipainosta. Geometria on omiin mieltymyksiin optimaalinen. 54cm runko + 10cm stemmi käännettynä ja slämmättynä + 175cm/83,5cm kuski = aerodynaamisen matala ajoasento, mutta kuitenkin riittävän rento helppojen polkujenkin kruisailuun.


Mekaanisista levareista olen tykännyt myös. Tehoa löytyy enemmän kun riittävästi, modulaatio on canteihin verrattuna verraton ja säätökin onnistuu helposti. 36/46t + 11-28t riittää Keski-Suomen mäkiseen soratieralliin hienosti ja 35mm semislicsi 3-3,5barin paineilla rullaa pehmeästi soralla ja kohtalaisesti myös asfaltilla. Haarukoissa mahtuu pyörimään Contin 42mm nastakumi (todellinen leveys 17mm vanteella 38mm).


Pyyhkeitä annan ainoastaan kiekoista ja etuvaihtajasta. Bontragerin rinkulat ovat raskaan oloiset ja 105:n etuvaihtaja uuteen Ultegraan tottuneelle jäykkä käyttää.

----------


## mehukatti

Spessulta erittäin houkutteleva GG-rengas:

38mm Trigger Pro 2Bliss
http://www.specialized.com/fi/en/ftb...o-2bliss-ready

Ei oo aikaisemmin paljoa Tubeless Ready -renkaita näkynyt ja tuostahan on lisäksi 33mm versiokin. Täydelliset vaihtoehdot ZTR Iron Crosseille tubeless setuppiin? Tuossa leveämmässä on parempi pistosuojaus ja tubelessina litkujen kanssa se vois olla loistava kumi myös kevääksi kun paljaat kelvit on täynnä sepeliä.

----------


## tiaalto

Tuolla kumilla on Dirty Kanzakin voitettu useampaan otteeseen joten suojauksen pitäisi olla "riittävä". Noilla voisi kokeilla onko Roven Alex CXD7 kiekot oikeasti tubeless-readyt.. Evansilta löytyisi hyllystä: http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...-tyre-ec071183

----------


## juho_u

Milloinkohan julkastaan 2015 värit ja hinnat Trekillä? Boone 5 disc alkaa kummittelemaan, tuo uusi on kutenkin 11-vaihteisella 105 sarjalla. Tuosta voisi tulla hyvä työmatka/hiekkatiepyörä.

----------


## Avokid

Tampereella rtechissä oli ainakin eilen jo 2015 Fuel ex esillä.

----------


## juho_u

Fuel ex onkin julkaistu (2015), mutta boone ei Trekki kun julkasee noita milloin sattuu, tiedä vaikka vasta ens keväänä. Kerkee tässä vielä mieli muuttua johonkin suuntaan. Booneen kun vaihtaisi kevyemmät kiekot, niin ois varmasti hyvä paketti työmatkalle, 15km. Pyörää tartteen vasta ens kesänä.

Alunperin piti vanhasta fuel ex trekistä (2011) tehdä työmatkapyörä, mutta santa cruzin (bronson) hankkimisen jälkeen en oo kehdannut edes koskea tuohon trekkiin. Ei vaan nappaa, jotain muuta nyt tarvitaan. Kuitenkin tykkään ajella myös hiekka/pyöräteitä pitkin.

----------


## Aakoo

Onkos tämä nyt sellainen gravel grinderi:

Ilmeisesti Amerikassa on nyt kova tarve tuon tyyppisille pyörille, kun niitä on melkein joka valmistajalla tarjolla. Spekseihin nähden (kuiturunko yms.) ihan kohtuuhintainen, voisi hyvinkin toimia tuollaisessa seka-ajossa. Tuosta on myös kalliimpi versio myynnissä.

----------


## Vrad

ihmettelen vain äkkiseltään boonen ostamista työmatka käyttöön, ja vielä niin että kevyemmät vanteet kyseiseen lajiin. ehkä vähän ylimitoutettua.. orkkisvanteet vähintään kannattaa pitää työmatkalla alla,  saa sitä kestävyyttä.. 
Kisapyöräksi cx:ään olisi aika passeli peli. 

Grindereistä (varsinaisessa käytössä +++100km soralla) puheenollen, täytyy huomioida rungolta ja keulalta vaaditaan aika paljon vaimennusta. 
Itsellä nyt tuohon käyttöön alla Kona Rove. Pidemmällä matkalla huonolla soralla päästä käsiin tärinää (alla tosin ollut viimeaikoina ollut 33mm maxxis mud wrestlerit löysien metsäpolkujen takia ja pieni renkaan jousto), mutta noi +40mm clement x'plorit ja leveämpi vanne saa ajon tuntumaa taikamatolta.  :Hymy:   Persaukseen asti tärinät ei ole koskaan päässyt, ja käsiinki osittain siksi että ajan aika matalalla, teräs runko siis toimii.  :Hymy:  Kesäksi ehkäpä hieman uutta tankonauhaa ja hudzin huput testiin.

----------


## stenu

Crosshairs sai mustaksi maalattua kuitua keulille. GG-hommeleissa entinen teräskeula on ollut ihan oiva, mutta krossitouhuissa olen välillä kaivannut vähän tarkempaa ohjaustuntumaa. Jo pidempään olen metsästänyt Reynold Ouzo Pro CX:ää, kun on sen verran nykykuitukeuloja sirompi, että istuu nätisti tuollaiseen vanhan liiton runkoon. Toiveissa olisi, että mukavuudesta ei kuitenkaan tarvitsisi tinkiä. Vähän keveni myös - polkusimien ja paksujen renkaiden kanssa melko tasan 9 kg nyt.

----------


## kmw

^ Kaunis vain kaunistuu. Tähän ihan saatanan iso peukalon kuva.

----------


## stenu

Tänks kamu. Sanoisin myös, että hyvä vain parantuu.  :Hymy:

----------


## slow

> Tähän ihan saatanan iso peukalon kuva.



Täältä toinen. Arvostan.

----------


## Mika K

Juu on se vaan nätti.

----------


## jarit

Grinderi tai cyclo, mutta aika kiva paketti olisi.
Tuota saa myös runkosettinä. Alle mahtuu renkaat 44mm asti.
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOOPIC...yclocross-bike

----------


## NikHa

Tarkoitus olis hommata ennen ajokelejä huonoille asfalteille ja hyville sorateille ratsu (näillä leveyksillä varmaan toukokuulla pääsee ajeleen sorateitä ilman uppoamisen vaaraa). Ajoista varmaan 4/5 tulee olemaan pinnoitteella (täällä päin aika lähellä hyvää soratietä). Onko 35+ kokoiset renkaat täysin välttämättömät vai pärjääkö 28 millisillä slickseillä kohtuudella satunnaisissa soratiejyystöissä? Kokemukset alle 2,25" gummeista on niin vanhoja ja hataria, että aika on jo kullannut muistoja.

Budjetti on vedetty niin alas, että käytetyllä mennään. Vuoden päästä katsotaan sitten josko Boone ois ajankohtainen.  :Hymy:

----------


## mehukatti

Hi5Bikesissa kasasivat jollekin Ti Roven sähkövaihteilla:



(en tiedä näkyykö kuva ilman voimassa olevaa sisäänkirjautumista FB:hen)

----------


## Marsusram

> Hi5Bikesissa kasasivat jollekin Ti Roven sähkövaihteilla:
> 
> (en tiedä näkyykö kuva ilman voimassa olevaa sisäänkirjautumista FB:hen)



Näkyy ilman kirjautumisia. Joku on ollut tosi kiltti jos tuo on pukin sivupajalta.
Toimisikohan tuo Ice Grinderiksi laitettuna jäällä tykittelemistä varten. Kestääköhän akku?

----------


## kmw

@NikHa

28mm Gatorskin ja aja kohti horisonttia.

----------


## arctic biker

Fillarilehden Janne Lehti ajoi joku talvi sähköcrossarilla ja hyvinhän siinä akku kesti. Hällä oli se alkuperäinen iso akku käytössä. Lämmintä talliahan pyörä kaipaa, Li-ion akut ei tykkää pakkasessa lataamisesta ja arvaan , entiedä, että akkupakettia ei kannata turhaan irrotella liitoksistaan.

----------


## Ulkorengas

> Onko 35+ kokoiset renkaat täysin välttämättömät vai pärjääkö 28 millisillä slickseillä kohtuudella satunnaisissa soratiejyystöissä?



Kyllä 28-millisellä noissa oloissa pärjää, mutta mielestäni 35-millinen toimii paremmin. Huonolla asfaltilla ja hyvällä sorapinnalla se on hiukan mukavampi, muttei yhtään hitaampi.

----------


## keppi

Tässä oma näkemykseni grindaajasta. Specializedin Secteur 34mm nappularenkailla, 1x10 Rivalit, edessä 38t rotor ja takana riittävät 11-32. Varsin sukkelalta peliltä on tuntunut.

----------


## Marsusram

> Crosshairs ..



Olikohan Gunnari uuden vuoden kunniaksi tänään Vihdintiellä liikenteessä hiekotussepeliä jauhamassa?
Vilaukselta olin tuommosen näkevinään kelvillä.

----------


## stenu

Tarkkaan bongattu. Kävin pyörittelemässä uuden vuoden kunniaksi Velskolan ja Bodomin ympäri. Hiekoitussepelin lisäksi tarjolla oli jonkin verran puhdasta asfalttia, paljon loskaa, lätäköitä ja möykkyistä lunta sekä liukasta jäätä. Hyvä aloitus vuodelle ja taas kerran mietiskelin, että kylläpä onkin hyvä pyörä!  :Hymy:

----------


## mehukatti

> Tarkoitus olis hommata ennen ajokelejä huonoille asfalteille ja hyville sorateille ratsu (näillä leveyksillä varmaan toukokuulla pääsee ajeleen sorateitä ilman uppoamisen vaaraa). Ajoista varmaan 4/5 tulee olemaan pinnoitteella (täällä päin aika lähellä hyvää soratietä). Onko 35+ kokoiset renkaat täysin välttämättömät vai pärjääkö 28 millisillä slickseillä kohtuudella satunnaisissa soratiejyystöissä? Kokemukset alle 2,25" gummeista on niin vanhoja ja hataria, että aika on jo kullannut muistoja.



33mm semisliksit vois olla aika kovat tuohon käyttöön, jos 35mm herättää kammoa. Itellä on tilauksessa 33mm Spessun Trigger Prot, jotka on myös tubeless readyt (2Bliss). 28mm slikseillä mielestäni kärsii mukavuus liikaa noissa olosuhteissa. Tosin ehdotetut 28mm Gatorskinit tai Gatorskin Hardshellit olisivat sinänsä hyvät vaihtoehdot.

----------


## NikHa

Lähinnä arvon tällä hetkellä ostanko maantiepyörän vai syklon.. Jälkimmäiseen alan kallistua, kunhan vain löytyis sopivan kokoinen ja hintainen käytetty.

----------


## Takamisakari

Osta kevyt (hiilarinen) niin kulkee maantielläkin liukkaasti

----------


## Jukepa

http://1drv.ms/1K6ZqYa


Tällainen löytyy nyt autotallista. Kokemuksia ei ole vielä jaettavaksi, mutta tuntuu ja näyttää hyvältä livenä.

----------


## TetedeCourse

OOOOoooo - Jukepalla on hieno GT Grade Ultegran osasarjalla - kerropa sitten kokemuksia, kunhan niitä kertyy..

----------


## pätkä

Ziisus miten hieno GT!

----------


## OJ

Nonyton! http://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear/...50105_38293457

----------


## TuplaO

Eikö Basson Iivana ajellut jossain vaiheessa hissitolpallisella fillarilla kisaakin? Pakkohan tollanen on hommata ainakin maantiepyörään!

----------


## idänihme

Rengasvalinnoista voisi itseasiassa jauhaa lisääkin. Itse ajattelin rakentaa Salsan Fargosta talveksi monsterikrossi tyylisen työmatkapyörän ja kesäksi gg henkisen retkipyörän. Ajattelin kuitenkin kesäretkillä pysyä asfaltilla ehkä 90% ajosta. Onko huono vai hyvä idea speksata jotkut noin 35 mm sliksit alle vai kannattaisiko harkita nappulaa tai isompaa ilmatilaa? Mietin että isompi ilmatila (verrattuna maantiekumeihin) lisää mukavuutta ja kestävyyttä huonokuntoisemmilla hiekkateilla, mutta puuttuvien nappuloiden aiheuttama liukkaus kompensoidaan varovaisemmalla ajamisella ja mahdollisesti paineita alentamalla. Tuo 35mm varmaan kuitenkin olisi riittävä ehkäisemään rengasrikkoja huonolla alustalla ilman järeää pistosuojausta, jota en halua rullaavuuden takia. Myös semisliksit erittäin suppean testikokemukseni perusteella toimii asfaltilla vähän heikommin kuin täyssliksit.

----------


## ealex

Täällä itä-Tampereella ei juurikaan ole mutapintaa poluillakaan eikä ollenkaan teillä. Siis sellaista, mikä on kuivana kovaa ja sateen jälkeen saippuaa, normi suo-mutaa löytyy vaikka kuinka. Keski-Euroopassa taas tilanne on päinvastainen, lähes kaikki päällystämättömät pinnat ovat vesisateella saippua-mutaa. Siellä ei pärjää slikseilla asfaltin ulkopuolella ollenkaan, mutta täällä sliksit toimii kesällä erinomaisesti. Esim. märässä kivikossa (kesällä) 43mm sliksin pito ei eroa mitenkään 43mm pikkunappularenkaan pidosta.

Syksyllä, kun kovat pinnat (kivet, juuret) ovat märkiä viikkotolkulla putkeen, alkaa niihin kasvaa limainen bakteerikerros ja silloin nappuloista on hyötyä, mutta kesällä ei ollut itselläni mitään tarpeita vaihtaa Spessun 45mm Fatboy-sliksien tilalle nappuloita.

----------


## Plus

> Tarkoitus olis hommata ennen ajokelejä huonoille asfalteille ja hyville sorateille ratsu (näillä leveyksillä varmaan toukokuulla pääsee ajeleen sorateitä ilman uppoamisen vaaraa). Ajoista varmaan 4/5 tulee olemaan pinnoitteella (täällä päin aika lähellä hyvää soratietä). Onko 35+ kokoiset renkaat täysin välttämättömät vai pärjääkö 28 millisillä slickseillä kohtuudella satunnaisissa soratiejyystöissä?



Maantiepyörä laadukkailla 25mm tuubeilla ja matalilla alukehillä, ei tommoseen sen kummempaa tartte.

----------


## JackOja

Alkoi mennä levottoman offtopiciksi tuolla toisaalla, joten kopion tänne parit jutut ja jatketaan täällä.

Genesiksen fillareita alkaa muuten saamaan kotimaastakin lähitulevaisuudessa.

Onko tää jonkun (muunkin) mielestä jotenkin hankala väri






> Ääh..ne on vaan matkinu tätä Mika K:n Kongaa. Klassinen randonneur-väri



^ kiva väri jos on oikeasti tuollainen. Jokuhan Fillaritorilla taannoin  myi tuollaista CdF:a kun olikin "ruskeampi kuin kuvissa" eikä hopeiset  putkiosat oikein natsannut. Tuossa MikaK:n filossa oikeinkin nättiä.

Kyllähän tuon rosterin ja 725:n hintaerolla sais kivaa palikkaa kiinni.

----------


## Takamisakari

> ... Onko huono vai hyvä idea speksata jotkut noin 35 mm sliksit alle vai kannattaisiko harkita nappulaa tai isompaa ilmatilaa? Mietin että isompi ilmatila (verrattuna maantiekumeihin) lisää mukavuutta ja kestävyyttä huonokuntoisemmilla hiekkateilla, mutta puuttuvien nappuloiden aiheuttama liukkaus kompensoidaan varovaisemmalla ajamisella ja mahdollisesti paineita alentamalla. ...



Mulla on syklossa juurikin 35mm Contin Speedit ja ajelin niillä männäkesänä sekä maantietä että pientä polkuajoakin ja tykkään kyllä. Tuntuvat kestävän jopa ihan louhikkosepeliäkin kun pikkasen varoo ja toisaalta taas rullaavat pikitiellä ihan hyvin. Tuubeihin verrattuna varmasti hitaammat mutta toisaalta taas helpot korjata tien päällä ja halpojakin ovat.

E. Mulle tuo Genesis näyttää kyllä taivaallisen hienolta

----------


## pätkä

> ...Genesiksen fillareita alkaa muuten saamaan kotimaastakin lähitulevaisuudessa.



Mistä? Croix de Fer Stainless näyttää kyllä hienolta ja geometriakin on passeli. Onko rungon painosta mitään arviota missään koossa?

----------


## stenu

Tämmöinen agentti löytyy Suomen Turuus. Kaverilla ittellänsä on rosteri-CDF CX1:llä. Hän mainosteli pyöräänsä krossin varjo-SM:ien aikaan VPCX:n faceryhmässä. LBS:ää pommittamalla kauppiaatkin ehkä kiinnostuvat.

----------


## JackOja

Lundberg ja Velobia mulle on mainittu kun olen ollut yhteydessä maahantuojaan.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Croix de Fer Stainless... Onko rungon painosta mitään arviota missään koossa?



Tämänvuotisesta en ole nähnyt mainintoja, mutta 2014-mallille valmistaja ilmoitti 1.98kg. Oliskohan ollut koko 56:lle.

----------


## stenu

Muovipyörien ystäville Salsa Warbird Carbon:

----------


## petentic

Mikäs olisi päivitetty lista teemasta monster cross eli cyclocross-pyöristä, joihin mahtuu käytännössä 29er maastopyörän rengas? Eli 35 mm on aivan liian kapea, pitäisi saada kippurasarvi levyjarruilla johon mahtuu vähintään 47 mm korkeaprofiilinen talvirengas / maastorengas. Ja ei olisi sitä viimeisintä high endiä. Veikkaan, että tuo yllä kuvattu Salsan fillarin alkaen-hinnat ovat kahdesta kiloeurosta -> no-go minulle.

Edit: tämän ketjun ensimmäisessä postauksessa kllikkasin kolmea taikka neljää linkkiä, yksikään ei toiminut...

----------


## JackOja

Genesis esitteli tälläisen nimeämättömän monstercross-prototyypin äskettäin. Pitäis mennä 2.1" kumit.

----------


## am8119

Onko kellään kokemuksia ?  http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/f...ss-f85x-220094

----------


## Takamisakari

Toi Salsa olis just mun pyörä. Saiskohan tuollaisen tilattua foxcompin kautta, ei varmaankaan..

----------


## Kyrdis

> Toi Salsa olis just mun pyörä. Saiskohan tuollaisen tilattua foxcompin kautta, ei varmaankaan..



Lähestyppä sähköpostilla tai puhelimitse niin uskon että homma järjestyy.

----------


## Takamisakari

Kyllä minä näin kerkesin jo tehdä. Taisi olla Andy McCoy tai joku vastaava joka on todennut että "varo mitä sä tilaat koska sä saat sen". Ja sitten tulee (taas) kalliiksi.

E: ja sain jo vastauksenkin turusta, ei tietoa vielä mutta ainakin viestintä toimii!

----------


## Kyrdis

2 pyörää ja 2 runkosettiä kettukaupasta tilanneena voin suositella. Kauppa toimii vielä maksunkin jälkeen ja apuja voi kysellä ja sitä on saanut.

----------


## kmw

Mikä tanko ylempänä olevassa Genesiksessä. Hyvinkin mielenkiintoinen. Kysyn koska Google vihaa mua, prkl.

----------


## stenu

Uskaltaisin ehkä veikata, että se on joku Genesiksen oma, kun nuissa taitaa poikkeuksetta olla G-brändätyt putkiosat.

----------


## Farina

> Mikä tanko ylempänä olevassa Genesiksessä. Hyvinkin mielenkiintoinen. Kysyn koska Google vihaa mua, prkl.



 Sama kiinnostaa itseäkin. Onkohan kenellekään muulla valmistajalla vastaavan tyylistä tarjolla?

----------


## maapaa



----------


## JackOja

^oho, punaisena jopa valtavan hieno. Mitähän maksaa ja mistä saa ostaa?

----------


## IncBuff

Unohda Jack toi. Kyllä se tarttet sen titaanipyörän.

----------


## JackOja

Hehheh  :Hymy: 

No onhan tuossa Bombtrackissa omituiset mitatkin. Tai siis itselle sopivasti L pieni ja XL iso. Joo unohdan. Mitä tuollainen Columbus Cromor edes on, tuskin mitään järkevää  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Tässä olis samaa tyyliä ja putket Life/Zona 29er -sekoitus. Punaisena ei kyllä saa...  :Vink:  Sit vaan palkkashekkiä oottelemaan.

----------


## petentic

^^ Nyt kyllä osuu tuo Bombtrack niiiiiin ytimeen että! Joulupukki, pliiz...? Saa tuoda kyllä jo vaikka hetikin. Voin viritellä joulukuusen ja lahjasukankin.

----------


## mehukatti

Uus alumiininen Warbird houkuttais, mutta harmi, että maalausteemat on niin niin rumat. Lisäksi vanhasta Warbirdistä ei saa siirrettyä kiekkoja eikä hiilarikampia kun standardit on vaihtuneet, joten aika kalliiksi tulis. Lisäksi vanhan Warbirdin Enven keula on ehkä kuitenkin jonkin verran katu-uskottavampi kuin Salsan oma hiilarikeula, vaikka toki läpiakseli sinänsä on fiksumpi.

----------


## mni

Hihnagrainderi.

----------


## pätkä

Niner RLT 9 Steel  http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/a...st-look-43931/

----------


## JackOja

Kyllä tuon hintaa pitää Tallinnasta kysyä. Speku-exceliin uusi sarake  :Hymy: 

Ihan puskista tuli tuo!

----------


## slow

Ei niitä vähiten houkuttelevia. Vaikka painaakin.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Vaikka painaakin.



Häh? Onhan tuo ihan samalla viivalla muiden vastaavien kanssa.

Saahan RLT:n lelumiinina ja alle kilon hiilarinakin jos keventely kiinnostaa  :Vink:

----------


## IncBuff

Ei varmaan kannata katsella terästä jos painon kanssa on ongelmia. Kuumottava laite kaiken kaikkiaan.

Osta Jaska tuo. On hieno ja sulla on jo yksi Niner niin eivät ole yksinäisiä.

----------


## stenu

> Vaikka painaakin.



Juuh. Vähän vaikea ymmärtää, miten 853-rungosta täyskuitukeulalla saadaan yli kolmen kilon setti. Jos a) levarit, b) ylikokoemäputki, c) ylikokotaka-akseli lisää rungon painoa puoli kiloa, niin kehitys kehittyy kyllä aivan väärään suuntan teräsrunkoja ajatellen.

----------


## JackOja

> Osta Jaska tuo. On hieno ja sulla on jo yksi Niner niin eivät ole yksinäisiä.



Sinäpä sen sanoit. Aika kauan tässä on oltu kahden (Ritchey SwissCross Disc/Genesis CdF 725(/KVA)) vaiheilla, tämä tuli nyt sotkemaan kuvioita. Olisi kyllä luontevaa lopettaa pähkintä juuri tähän mustaan hevoseen. Jos hinta on sama euroina kuin taaloina niin sitten unohdan. Jos on Ritcheyn luokkaa niin kiinnostaa edelleen.

Ritcheytä saisi toukokuussa lähikaupasta ja Genesiksen pk-seudun kaupoista n. viikossa. Eräästä Brittikaupasta saisi vielä viimevuotistakin (olisi houkuttavampi kuin tämänvuotinen) rosteri-CdF:ää, muualta ihan loppu.

Maailmalta Ritcheyn saisi toki vaikka heti ja hieman halvemmallakin.... 
Odottelen vielä tilaisuutta -sellainen on kaiketi tuloillaan- nähdä myös rosteri-CdF livenä, 725-version olen jo tsekannutkin.

Jaakobinpainia myös sen suhteen, että edullinen CdF 725-runko ja siihen hydrojarrut+sähkövaihteet vaiko kuitenkin mielummin rosteria ja siihen budjettipalikkaa.

Joka vaihtoehdossa on toki jokunen turn-off -piirre, joiden kanssa pitäis sitten vaan elellä  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

> Joka vaihtoehdossa on toki jokunen turn-off -piirre, joiden kanssa pitäis sitten vaan elellä



Tämmöstä se on kun joutuu taiteileen budjetin rajoissa. IMO ottaisin sen rosterisen ja laittaisin jotain toimivaa peruspalikkaa kuten Rivalit tai 105:t. Ne hydrot ja sähköt voi päivittää sitten myöhemmin jos siltä tuntuu.

----------


## stenu

Aiemminkin mainittu Bombtracki on sunnilleen yhtä kevyt (tai painava) kuin Nineri, maksanee suunnilleen puolet vähemmän ja siinä melkolailla samanmoinen geo, paitsi järkevämpi chainstay-mitta, ainakin jos meinaa ajella muutenkin kuin laukkujen kanssa suoraa tietä.

http://www.goldsprintshop.com/Rennrad-Crossrahmen eikä se 1900 €:n kompliittikaan välttämättä ihan pielessä olisi. Kiekoista en tiedä, mutta jos olisi käyttöä kaksille, niin voisi hommata jotkut toiset ykkösiksi.

OT: vannejarrupyörät ei taida enää kovin montaa kiinnostaa, mutta Ritsi näköjään uskoo edelleen niihinkin, mikä mun mielestä on ihan oikein. Canti Swiss Crossista on tullut päivitetty versio - vähän yksivärisempi ja ilmeisesti vielä kevyempi kuin edellinen(?) - rupee olemaan samoissa lukemissa Crosshairsin kanssa. Hintaa näyttäisi olevan vähän levariversiota enemmän.

http://ritcheylogic.com/frames/cross...t-red-red.html

----------


## stenu

...niin tai eihän toi oikeestaan ollut ot, koska "versatile enough to serve as a capable all-around rough road/trail bike".

Mä en ole tuollaista jöötimmästä putkesta tehtyä levariteräskrossaria koskaan kokeillut, mutta jotenkin järki sanoisi, että osa siitä teräksen steel is real -fiiliksestä katoaa ja sen jälkeen mun olisi aika vaikea perustella itselleni teräsrungon mielekkyyttä. Sen, että joku saatta kokea levarit välttämättömiksi mä vielä ymmärrän jollain tasolla, mutta aika vaikea on ymmärtää erilaisten ylikokojuttujen (emäputki, keskiö, akselit) hyötyjä tuollaisessa seikkailuhenkiseen ajoon tarkoitetussa pyörässä.

Kuituisessa tai alsaisessa kisakrossarissa, jossa absoluuttinen jäykkyys on merkitsevä tekijä ja ylikokojutuilla hyvällä suunnittelulla saatetaan jopa säästää painossa, tilanne on ihan toinen.

----------


## JackOja

> Aiemminkin mainittu Bombtracki...



Toi on punaisena aika namu kyllä. Ja kompliitinkin hinta on järkevä. Tässon taas tullut kerrattua itselleen, ettei itse rakentamisessa ole (taloudellista) järkeä  :Nolous: 

Ninerissa mua tökkii tuo emäputki ja mielummin olisin ottanut haarukkaan läpiakselin kuin taakse. Mutta taisivat perustella jossain etutarakan kiinnitysmahdollisuudella tuota. No Hopen tai DT:n 9mm läpipulttiakseli sitten.

Lisäksi toi PF30. Sama vaivaa toki Bombtrackiakin. Ja rosteri CdF:ssa BB86. Ritchey tylsä musta. Ritsissä ja Bombtrackissa ei tarakkapisteitä (no saahan tarakat silti). CdF 725 arvelluttavan värinen (ihan ok silti, mut harmittaa jos vuoden päästä sais kivemman värisenä).

Jos saisi _suunnilleen_ Lynskey Cooper CX:n mitoilla, BSA-keskiöllä, tarakkapisteillä, emäputki 1 1/8" (tai ID44), tilaa n. 40mm kumeille, kivasta matskusta punaisen tai vihreän rungon niin aika valmis mulle olisi  :Kieli pitkällä: 
No tietty Konga, mut €-rajoitus.

----------


## stenu

> Jos saisi _suunnilleen_ Lynskey Cooper CX:n mitoilla, BSA-keskiöllä, tarakkapisteillä, emäputki 1 1/8" (tai ID44), tilaa n. 40mm kumeille, kivasta matskusta punaisen tai vihreän rungon niin aika valmis mulle olisi 
> No tietty Konga, mut €-rajoitus.



No sehän on tuossa alla...  :Vink: 

(Juu, dollari on mahottoman kallista nykyään, mutta näkyy se noiden Ninereiden ja muidenkin hinnoissa. En myöskään tsekannut, onko tuo väri stock-väreissä juuri nyt.)

----------


## JackOja

^Olen ilolla tuon bongannut jossain yhteydessä, mutten ole keksinyt miten sellaisen voisi ostaa. Mistä? Millä rahalla?

----------


## Matti H

Saakeli. Juuri kun sain rostsekkiin viriteltyä uuden voimansiirron piti tulla katselemaan eikä taas (hetken) täsmällisesti toimivat vaihteet jaksa innostaa enää yhtään.

----------


## stenu

> Mistä?



richard(at)waterfordbikes(piste)com





> Millä rahalla?



http://gunnarbikes.com/site/bikes/pricing/

PS. Vihreä näyttää olevan kausiväri ja saatavissa ilman lisähintaa vielä tänään... Punaisena saa aina.

----------


## stenu

Toisaalta, jos sulla on haluamasi geo noin tarkkaan selvillä, minä laittaisin Cyclo Bicyclesin Bernatille meiliä Barcelonaan ja kysyisin tarjousta Columbus Life -putkisesta Gravasta. Kallis dollari tekee hyvää europajoille. Perushinta hitsattuna ja yksivärisenä on 875 €. Ja varmasti saa ilman tapered-emäputkeakin, mutta miksei tuollaisenakin ja Columbus Mud Disc -haarukalla. Pakkarikiinnikkeistä voi tulla vähän lisää. Facebookissa olen seurannut herran tekemisiä jo pidempään. Aikoinaan olin tilaamassa runkoa, kunnes ebay-löytö muutti suunnitelmia.


E: Siisti ja simppeli ^ tapa toteuttaa Post Mount -jarrukiinnitys vai mitä?

----------


## stenu

http://bigforestframeworks.com

----------


## JackOja

^hienoa mutta maksaakin sitten. Gunnarit tulee kalliiksi myös.

Laitoin Barcelonan pajalle spostia ja pikaisesti tuli vastauskin. Hemmo vaikutti innokkaalta tarttumaan toimeen. Katsotaan päästäiskö asiassa eteenpäin.

----------


## stenu

Jenkkilässä paikallinen "SPU" on ottanut gravel-kisatouhut siipiensä suojaan ja samalla latonut aika tiukat määräykset virallisesti hyväksytyille Gravel Grindereille. Kannattaa varmaan pitää mielessä tulevia hankintoja ajatellen, koska mitä isot edellä, sitä pienemmät perässä...

"The upcoming regulations on equipment are:

-The frame’s bottom bracket drop must be 7.0 cm or more
-Frames must have at least two bottle mounts, with either fender or rack mounts
-Wheel size must be 700c only. 27.5” (650b), fat bike, 26″, 29er plus and vintage 27” wheels are not allowed.
-Tires must be wider than 38c or narrower than 30c. (No cyclocross tires)
-Fender and rack mounts are mandatory
-Starting in 2016, National Gravel Calendar racers’ frames must be certified"

Lähde: http://www.cxmagazine.com/usa-cyclin...ons-april-2015

...ja kuravettä päälle  :Hymy:   :Hymy:

----------


## teehak

> Kyllä tuon hintaa pitää Tallinnasta kysyä. Speku-exceliin uusi sarake 
> 
> Ihan puskista tuli tuo!



Kysyitkö Ninerin hintaa? Nimimerkillä kauhea kuume  :Cool:

----------


## JackOja

En oo (vielä?) kysyny, tässon nyt eräs toinen vaihtoehto tekeillä.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Openin vaihtoehto gravel grinderiksi - U.P (Unbeaten Path)

http://www.opencycle.com/up

----------


## Halloo halloo

Ei, en saa pyöräkuumetta, en, etenkään tämän sivun ensimmäisestä postauksesta. En.

----------


## plr

> Ei, en saa pyöräkuumetta, en, etenkään tämän sivun ensimmäisestä postauksesta. En.



Sepä hyvä. Tuo Niner on nimittäin poikkeuksellisen onnistuneen näköinen paketti. Melkein tekisi mieli sortua siihen.

----------


## stenu

^Mä en edelleenkään ymmärrä, mitä järkeä on ostaa (tai valmistaa) Reynolds 853 -tarralla varustettu, 2,3-kiloinen runko, vaikka se _näyttäisi_ kuinka hyvältä.. Suunnilleen samanpainoisen ja samantapaiseen käyttöön tehdyn Surlyn saa noin 2,5 kertaa edullisemmin.

E: se olikin 2,4-kiloinen.

E2: Jamikselta tulossa tommonen teräskulkuri myös. Osaakohan K-kauppa hypätä mukaan Gravel-kelkkaan vai vieläkö ne ylipäätään Jamista myy?

----------


## plr

Niner on paremman näköinen.  :Hymy:

----------


## kukavaa

tätä genesis cda:ta ei ole taidettu mainita, vaikka firman hiekkatiepyörä onkin. siispä mainitsen molemmat.

edit. ja turhia puhuin tuolla aiemmin croix de ferrin keuloista. noitahan on näköjään jo aika monta erilaista ja "perus" mallissahan on teräshaarukka. ja on vielä taivutettu hieman se haluttais.
edit2. sitten tulikin vastaan: http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...e-bikes-162095 noita uusia haarukoita kutsuttu takaisin.

----------


## Halloo halloo

> Sepä hyvä. Tuo Niner on nimittäin poikkeuksellisen onnistuneen näköinen paketti. Melkein tekisi mieli sortua siihen.



En sorru, en en en. Ärkele, kun on vetävä, ei saa haluta, ei saa.

----------


## stenu

Rallullakin tollanen Jamiksen tapainen Reiska 631 -runkoinen, mutta teräisellä keulalla. Evansilla näköjään 1200-1600 € osista riippuen.

----------


## stenu

...niin tossa taitaa itse asiassa olla aika paljon samaa sukua kuin USA-Rallun Tamlandissa, jota eurooppaan ei ole tuotu.

Ja USA-markkinoille on tulossa kuituversio Tamlandista. (Onkohan musta tulossa MAMIL, kun jotenkin rupeaa tuntumaan, että jos levarit pitäis saada, pitäis ne saada kuituun kiinni. Oho pääsiks toi mun suusta....  :Hymy: )

----------


## slow

Tuo Raleighin Maverick vaikuttaa vallan järkevältä laitokselta. Jos olisin pyörää vailla niin menisi vakavasti harkintaan.

----------


## petentic

Tuo Open UP olisi *the* gravelgrinder! Cycloformaatissa riittävä tyre clearance talvirengastusta varten - 55 mm! Tosin silloin joutuisi laittamaan 27,5" kiekot, mikäli oikein valmistajan sivuilta tulkitsin. Raleighin Tamland olisi high end -valinta ja Tampereen seudun sorateille jo nimensäkin puolesta täydellinen  :Hymy:  Jamis voisi mahtua budjettiin, mutta väri on ihan väärä... harmaa, haloo? Musta, punainen, oranssi, valkoinen tai jotain mutta ei harmaa.

----------


## JackOja

> ...
> Laitoin Barcelonan pajalle spostia ja pikaisesti tuli vastauskin. Hemmo vaikutti innokkaalta tarttumaan toimeen. Katsotaan päästäiskö asiassa eteenpäin.



Mjoo-o, alkoi ton teräs-Ninerin Euroopanhinnat näyttämään aika paljolta. Vaikka Tallinnan kauppias maailman halvin Niner-myyjä onkin niin vertailemalla laskeskelin, että sielläkin tullee olemaan paljohkosti.
Skippasin tällä kertaa sen.

Sen sijaan Barcelonan pajan kanssa konffattiin mulle "EnduranceCXTravelGrinder". Kolmella suunnitelmalla päästiin yksimielisyyteen ja sitten piti vaan valita vaijerireititykset, emäputki, bb... Saapa nähdä mikä on lopputulos käytännössä ja onko tuollaista kioskia oikeasti olemassakaan ja tietääkö se hemmo jotain fillareista. Vähän pelottaa, mutta etumaksun kuitenkin maksoin ja nyt alkaa 6-8 viikon piinaava odottelu.

Titamiinina se nyt tulee pitkällisen arpomisen jälkeen. Lopulta ajattelin asian niin, että titsku jää mieleen kaivelemaan kuiteskin jos nyt otan terästä. Sitäpaitsi sitten pystyy täysillä osallistumaan materiaalikeskusteluihinkin kun kaikki on hallussa  :Kieli pitkällä: 

edit: no sain mä etumaksun jälkeen ainakin lopullisen suunitelman ja listan sovituista spekseistä. Jotain siis jää käteen.

Tässä jollekin toiselle ihmiselle tehty vastaavanlainen runko (mulle tuohon erona esim. 1 1/8" emäputki ja takajarru @chainstay):

----------


## IncBuff

No niin. Tulee varmaan hieno.

----------


## Plus

^^ Hyvä valinta varmasti tuo Cyclo ja custom builderin työllistäminen ylipäänsä. Hyvät hinnat ja hyvännäköisiä runkoja.

----------


## slow

Plus vei jalat suustani. Onnea kaikille. Onneksi en ole kateellisuuteen taipuvainen.

----------


## stenu

Onnea JackOjalle. Hyvä varmasti tulee (vaikka titskuun päädyitkin... :Vink: ). Millainen geosta lopulta tuli?

----------


## JackOja

> ...(vaikka titskuun päädyitkin...)...



Kyllä mä sitä tosi pitkään miettisin, mut sit kuitenkin  :Nolous: 
Nooh, jos en tykkää niin paan poistoon  :Hymy: 





> Millainen geosta lopulta tuli?



Siihen ykkösversioon (jonka sullakin kävi kommentoitavana) nähden pikku viilauksia, pidempi vaakaputki ja pidempi emäputki.

----------


## JackOja

Aikas kivan näköinen olisi tälläinen Veloheld jos olisi GG/CX -runkoa vailla.



http://www.veloheld.de/shop/veloheld-iconx-rahmen/

Kaupan päälle saa vielä pyöräilylippiksen!

----------


## stenu

> Nooh, jos en tykkää niin paan poistoon



No tuskinpa sentään tarttee..  :Hymy: 





> Siihen ykkösversioon (jonka sullakin kävi kommentoitavana) nähden pikku viilauksia, pidempi vaakaputki ja pidempi emäputki.



Uskalsitko tiputtaa keskiötä enempää? Silloin kun meilailtiin, muistin Crosshairsin geon itseasiassa väärin. Siinä on BB-droppia peräti 75 mm. Eli on tosi jenkkikrossigeo - varsinkin kun huomioi, että se on suunniteltu kauan ennen kuin kukaan osasi edes puhua mistään GG-myllyistä. En ole kuitenkaan kokenut, että se olisi ollut mitenkään liian alhaalla edes VPCX-radoilla. Kammet mulla 172,5 mm ja xtr-poljin, missä on aika matala profiili. Jos on pidemmät kammet ja korkeampi poljin, niin sitten vois jo kolista varmaan turhankin helposti.

Satuin lukemaan yhden Guitar Tedin blogikirjoituksen viime viikolla. Siinä oli kaiken muun ohella juttua myös keskiönkorkeusjutuista. Pari vuotta vanha juttu tosin.

----------


## JackOja

Jamiksella tälläinen hiilarinen kategoriaan sopivahko tieseikkailupyörä. Eikä edes kallis.

Jamis Renegade Expert@Evans

----------


## tiaalto

Erikoinen pakkavalinta Jamisilla, 12-25T - yleensä soratiepyörissä tunnutaan suosivan paljon laajempia välityksiä.

----------


## JackOja

Joo vaihtoonhan tuo menis ja samalla etulehdetkin.

Mutta muuten aika passeli olis. Mistähän noita Clementin kumeja sais muuten ostaa, tai Rock'n'Roadeja EU:sta?

----------


## tiaalto

Bike24:llä on ainakin X'plor USH:ta ja 32mm X'plor MSO:ta.

----------


## tiaalto

Toisaalla Cannondale teasaa Leftyllä varustettua krossipyörää:

https://www.facebook.com/RideCannond...3028358031843/

----------


## slow

Onko Jaskalla mitään uutta kerrottavaa rungosta?

----------


## JackOja

Ei mulla muuta kuin että heinäkuun puoliväliin mennessä pitäis tulla. Joku Madridilainen saa kohta omansa, 



Eli jotain siellä kioskissa tapahtuu tai sitten on toimivaa vedätystä.

----------


## OJ

Vähän gravelia sinne "steel is real" porukoiden säämisköihin

----------


## noniinno

^Flow Ex.. Ei ehkä se herkin valinta kehiksi. Ruma kun perkele, mutta en epäile, etteikö toimisi.
Etujouston tarpeellisuudesta käytävän väittelyn avaan sanomalla, että turhake.

----------


## NikHa

On kyllä melkoinen sekasikiö. Kuitenkin hauskaa että cännäri tekee taas jotain erilaista pitkästä aikaa.

----------


## ealex

Flow Ex tyyppinen leveä vanne olisi minunkin valinta. Olenkin jo katsellut vähän leveämpääkin omaan gg-tyyppiseen pyörään. Mukava huomata että muitakin on samoilla linjoilla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Dalmore

Salsa Cutthroat reppureissuun ja sopinee myös tähän gg kategoriaan.
http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/06/12/...mountain-bike/

----------


## Plus

^ Hyi hitto mikä rotisko, tuon voisi ajaa Joutsa Chopper Show:hun. Tankokin siihen malliin että alaotteesta kun yrittää ottaa kiinni, pannuttaa samantien...

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Leimataanko minut täällä mauttomaksi maukaksi, jos sanon että tuo Salsa on mielestäni hieno ja Cannondale viellä hienompi?  :Sarkastinen:  Tosin ois viellä hienompi jos tossa ois sellanen jäykkä lefty.

----------


## OJ

En tiedä ton Cannondalen hienoudesta, mutta asiaa kaukaa sivuten, Cannondalen Save satulatolppa on ihan ykkös lisävaruste karkealla pinnalla käytettävään jäykkäperään.

----------


## Jami2003

En ole jostain syystä ikinä tykännyt leftyn ulkonäöstä ja tuossa se näyttää erittäin typerältä.

----------


## pekoni

Cutthroat on hieno peli! Ei tosin riitä omat nallekarkit tohon.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Salsa on hieno minunkin mielestäni samoin cannondale✌😊

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pätkä

Takaisin asiaan edellä olleen Cannondalen hirviön ja omituisen Salsan jälkeen.

Franco Grimes Disc All Road  https://franco-grimes.squarespace.com/gallery-a

----------


## JohannesP

Möhkö tasapaksu hiilarikeula hyppää silmille, värikin korostaa. 

Tosin silti monta kertaa paremman näköinen kuin ylemmät kaksi pyörää.

----------


## JackOja

Toi punamusta on hieno. Haarukka tosiaan ehkäpä turhankin punainen, siinä voisi olla sellainen optinen kikka, musta "kaventava" raita.

Dropoutti näytti tutulta, sellainenhan on myös Shand Stoaterissa. Paragon Polydrop, ilmeisesti kätevä.

----------


## mehukatti

Kännäriltä gg-pyörä ja tarkoitukseen suunnitelty Lefty-haarukka kolmen sentin joustolla:

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...nfirmed-44510/

----------


## noniinno

^



> ^Flow Ex.. Ei ehkä se herkin valinta kehiksi. Ruma kun perkele, mutta en epäile, etteikö toimisi.
> Etujouston tarpeellisuudesta käytävän väittelyn avaan sanomalla, että turhake.



Kohta Cännäri esittelee Gravel Grinding -pyörän, jossa on suora tanko, maastopyörän geometria ja jousto myös takana. Lisäksi haarukkaan mahtuu 2,4" renkaat.

----------


## JackOja

Yllämainittu voisi olla "soiva peli suomityyppiseen polkukaahailuun"  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## noniinno

Heh, tai "kiven kiertoon".

----------


## mehukatti

Kyllä mä näkisin tolla etujousitetulla kännärillä oman nichensä. Kun tie käy röykkyisemmäksi tai eksytään polulle, niin pieni etujousto on paikallaan. Helpoilla mararadoilla vois olla ylivoimainen vehje?

----------


## Ulkorengas

Miten 3 cm jousto voi teoriassa toimia, käytännöstä puhumattakaan? Jousen pitää olla todella jäykkä, jottei pohjaanlyöntejä tule jatkuvasti. Sellainen "jousto"keula taas on kokemukseni mukaan hyödytön useimmissa tilanteissa, ainakin kilpailujen tai vastaavien olosuhteiden ulkopuolella. Tällöin pidän parempana vaihtoehtona n. 2" leveitä renkaita, kunhan vain sellaisen pyörän jostain löytäisin. Mielummin hiukan paremmalla hinta-laatusuhteella kuin Fargo.

----------


## stenu

^ Cannarissa on 40-milliset renkulat, joten ei se renkaiden jousto merkittävästi lisäänny 2-tuumaisiin vaihtamalla.

Tollanen 3-senttinen jousto olis mulle ihanteellinen 29-sinkulaan. Pehmmentäis just Tahkon alamäissä menoa sen verran, että kädet pääsisi vähän helpommalla, mutta on niin vähän, että ei pilaa pyörän ajettavuutta  :Hymy: 

Jos unohdetaan kosmeettiset arvot, niin on tuossa Cannarissä idistä musta paljonkin. Jos pitää olla teknopyörä, niin miksi ei sitten sellainen, missä on kaikki härpsäkkeet, mistä voi olla hyötyä. Mä olen täysluddiitti, joten tuskin on mun pyörä koskaan, mutta idean kyllä olen valmis allekirjoittaaman. Muilla keuloilla kuin Leftyllä tuskin kovin hyvin toimisikaan, mutta Lefty on niin herkkä, että tasoittaa pienempääkin tärinää.

Sitäpaitsi jollain pervolla tavalla toi Cannari on hiano.. Monsteri-Salsalle en lämpene enkä varsinkaan 100-miliselle joustolle tarkoitettu geo + jäykkä keula -yhdistelmälle.





> Mielummin hiukan paremmalla hinta-laatusuhteella kuin Fargo.



Spessun Awoliin mahtuu 2 tuumaa ja niitä on välillä näyttänyt saavan aika edullisestikin.
http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/spe...r-dsc_0386.jpg

----------


## stenu

...piti vielä lisätä, että kun olen kokeillut Crosshairsiin eri paksuisia renkaita, niin olen päätynyt siihen että sellainen todelliselta leveydeltään noin 35-millinen renkula on ajettavuuden kannalta aika ideaali. Pysyy vielä kevyenä ja krossarimaisen herkkänä ajettavuudeltaan, mutta on karkealla kivempi ajaa kuin sitä kapeammat. 40-millisillä Clementeillä ajotuntuma muuttuu jo jotenkin mähkömmäksi. Sellaisia oikeasti 35-millisiä kumeja on vaan tällä hetkellä aika vähän, kun krossikumit on kapeampia ja GG-spesifimmät leveämpiä.

Mutta aika nää Etelä-Suomen Gravelit on aika iisejä. Olin juuri viikon Kreikassa ja seikkailin siellä vuorilla kalkkivisoraisia vuohipolkuja vuokrafillarin kanssa ja siellä ei välillä haitannut yhtään se, että vuokrapyörä oli maasturi.

----------


## tiaalto

Sitten olisi myös tämä vaihtoehto:

http://www.gravelbike.com/?p=2394

Jonain kauniina päivänä tässä testaan uppoaako Smart Sam 57-584 Roven haarukoihin. Epäilen että ei muttamutta...

----------


## noniinno

Cannarissa on 650b kiekot...mikä on aika kökkö ratkaisu imo.

----------


## tiaalto

> Cannarissa on 650b kiekot...mikä on aika kökkö ratkaisu imo.



Joo, varsinkin jos tila kuitenkin rajoittuu n. 42mm kumeihin. Mitäköhän ei-maasto 650b renkaita on edes saatavissa, Kojak, Knard ja sitten jotain Randonneur-putiikkikumeja?

----------


## Moska

Voisiko joku suomentaa, että miten nämä rungot eroaa toisistaan? Onko rungon pituus suurin ero vai onko jotain muutakin huomiotavaa?
http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/escapade#yellow
http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/roadrat
Elikkä roadrat on tarkoitettu suoralle tangolle ja escapade kippuroille. Olisikohan tuosta Escapadesta ainesta sekakäyttö maantiepyöräksi, sisältäisi työmatka ajoa ja maantielenkkiä sekä satunnaisia sorapätkiä. Rungon hankinta mielessä ja tuo voisi olla aivan mielenkiintoinen tapaus.

----------


## stenu

Jos korkea etupään geometria ei haittaa käytännössä ja rajusti slouppaava vaakaputki ei häiritse silmää, niin Escapade lienee ihan pätevä runko ja tietääkseni on melko kevytkin perus-CroMo-rungoksi. Extrapisteitä tulee sinkulointioptiosta.

----------


## fob

Eräänlaisen sorapyörän runko tilattu. Kunhan saapuu, kasaan säätämöstä löytyvillä osilla ajokuntoon. Talvella sitten alennusmyynneistä lopulliseen kokoonpanoon tarvittavat osat.  Tavoitteena pyörä rentoon ajoon rennossa asennossa. Runkoon mahtuu minulle tärkeät 50 mm kumit.

----------


## Moska

> Jos korkea etupään geometria ei haittaa käytännössä ja rajusti slouppaava vaakaputki ei häiritse silmää, niin Escapade lienee ihan pätevä runko ja tietääkseni on melko kevytkin perus-CroMo-rungoksi. Extrapisteitä tulee sinkulointioptiosta.



2090g M koolle sanoivat ja 950 haarukka leikkaamattomana. En osaa sanoa että onko tuo kevyt vai painava? Olisiko arviota koko painoksi?

----------


## JackOja

Peekele... Croix de Fer ens vuonna myös titamiinina

----------


## stenu

^ Tällaselle luddiittimiehelle ylikokoemäputki on fail ja kuiteski tossa on joku BB30 tms. hässäkkä myös, joten jää selkeästi kakkoseksi sun tulevaan verrattuna  :Hymy: 

^^ Ihan ok paino. Hipoputkesta hitsattu vastaavan kokoinen teräskrossari painaa noin alkaen 1,8 kg ja esimerkiksi Surlyn Crosscheck 54-senttisenä noin 2,3 kg. Koko pyörän paino riippuu kovin paljon siitä millaisin osin sen kasaa, mutta eiköhän Escapadesta jotenkin alle kymppikiloisen kasaisi ilman megabudjettiakin. Kevyemmänsorttisiin levarikiekkoihin joutuu kyllä investoimaan jonkin verran.

----------


## IncBuff

> kuiteski tossa on joku BB30 tms. hässäkkä myös, joten jää selkeästi kakkoseksi sun tulevaan verrattuna



No ei oo. Ois selvinny ihan ton linkin takaa.

----------


## slow

Joko Jaska kasailee uutta soramankelia?

----------


## JackOja

Eipä ole kuulunut pajalta ilouutista vielä (eikä oo niiden somessa näkynyt Suomeen lähtevää kamaa). Itse asiassa alkaa jo kyrsiä odottaminen. Luvatun aikaikkunan takareuna lähestyy...

----------


## stenu

Mä luulen, että maltti on valttia kaikkien customjuttujen kanssa. Orlowski hitsaili meidän rouvan kaksysirunkoa muistaakseni pari kuukautta pitempään kuin mitä etukäteen arveli.

----------


## stenu

> No ei oo. Ois selvinny ihan ton linkin takaa.



No hyvä, että eivät ihan pilaamaan menneet..  :Hymy:  Ei vaan hienoltahan tuo vaikuttaa, paitsi silmämäärin ja pelkästään kuvan perusteella arvioituna geo vaikuttaa aika lyhyeltä. En eilen ehtinyt töissä (!) artikkelia tarkemmin tutkimaan. Mutta nyt luin. Oisko vähän suolainen hinta, kun suunnilleen samaan rahaan saanee customia ja Pickenflickiä reilusti halvemmalla? Ja rosteriversion dumppaavat ainakin ensi vuodeksi.

----------


## mehukatti

Ei oikeen titaanirungot innosta nykypäivänä. Ne on yleensä painavia ja Lynskeyn hitsaamat tuntuvat usein murtuvan. Esim. Konan ti-rungot on Lynskeyn valmistamia kuten myös ekan vuoden ti-warbirdit oli. Sen jälkeen Salsa vaihtoi valmistuksen johonkin aasialaiseen titaanirunkoihin erikoistuneeseen tehtaaseen. Ilmeisesti oli tullut liikaa takuukeissejä? Ja nythän ne tais droppaa ti-warbirdin kokonaan, kun tuli hiilariversio. Suurin osa ti-rungoista taidetaan nykyään myydä nostalgiaan perustuen, kun "ne oli niin hienoja 90-luvulla" ja "titaani näyttää niiin hienolta".

----------


## Plus

Suurin osa ti-rungoista taidetaan nykyään myydä mittatilauskamana. Kona, Salsa jne ovat kuitenkin halvemman pään massatuotantomerkkejä niin ei mikään ihme jos titaani dropataan...

----------


## stenu

Härskinhieno Masi.

----------


## JackOja

^aika hieno paitsi nuo kullitetut vanteet menee jo överiksi





> Mä luulen, että maltti on valttia kaikkien customjuttujen kanssa. Orlowski hitsaili meidän rouvan kaksysirunkoa muistaakseni pari kuukautta pitempään kuin mitä etukäteen arveli.



Mjoo eikä sillä nyt niin väliä sinänsä ole kun lomaa on vielä vajaa kolme viikkoa eikä asiaa (ostoskorit, kasaaminen) ehtisi kuitenkaan vielä edistää  :Hymy:

----------


## Vispe

Jollain perverssillä tavalla noi kiekotkin sopii tohon  :Hymy:

----------


## maggis

Ei perskele, menin myymään escapadeni pois ja tarttis jotain tilalle. Mitähän muita vaihtoehtoja mulla olis ku sträggleri tai soma wolverine jos tahtois ~viidellä hunteroisella raamin johon menis vähintään 42mm kumes? Vai pitääkö tässä vaan tilata uus escapade?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tiaalto

> Sitten olisi myös tämä vaihtoehto:
> 
> http://www.gravelbike.com/?p=2394
> 
> Jonain kauniina päivänä tässä testaan uppoaako Smart Sam 57-584 Roven haarukoihin. Epäilen että ei muttamutta...




Tulipahan testattua. Eteen mahtuu juuri ja juuri, reunanappuloiden karvat ottavat haarukkaan kiinni. Taakse ei mitään saumaa, chainstay on kriittisestä kohdasta vain n. 50mm leveä. 

Tuo rengas on siis leveimmillään 58mm (nappulat) ja käytännössä yhtä korkea kuin 700x40

----------


## Esuli

Ajelin lapissa ja kainuussa Salsa fargolla 1800km. Pääosin hiljaisia kestopäällyste ja hiekkateitä. Kuormaa maltillisesti pienet biliksen etulaukut ja takana ortliebin etulaukut. Renkaina smart sam 2,2 toimivat hyvin sekä asvaltilla, että hiekalla. Keskinopeus 18,9km/h, edellisvuoden vastaava lenkki Gt pace tourilla ja katurenkailla keskari 20,4km/h. 
Fargo ei ollut kotonaan hyvällä asvaltilla, mutta kun päästiin hiekkatielle niin luonne muuttui. Niitä oli tosi mukava ajaa. Välitys oli 39-26 takana 12-36. 
Hyttysiä ei ollut, eikä hiekka pölissyt. Kaupan ja kahvikioskien välit noin 100km. Autoloita ei sivuteillä liikkunut kuin muutoma.
Ensisuvena kokeilemma jotain toista kokoonpanoa.

----------


## fob

Siinä se meikäläisen sorakulkine on. Uusi runko, osat vanhasta, varastosta, käytettynä naapurilta ja vaijerit kuorineen lähikaupasta.
Ensimmäinen ruuvien kiristykseen keskittyvä testilenkki on ajettu.

----------


## twentyniner

Näyttää järkipyörältä . Itselle tulossa myös vastaavanlainen järkipyörä, sinne missä ei viitsi/halua mennä pää edellä.

----------


## slow

Fobin Aarnikotkalle suurta arvostusta. Järkevä ja moneen mukautuva.

----------


## Isä nitro

No niin. On tullut luettua tämä palsta kertaalleen läpi, kun tulee jonkun verran harrasteltua tätä GGtä etenkin näin kylminä kesinä. 

Täälläpä ollaan kovin vanhan metalliliiton henkisiä, mikä on ihan OK. Itse olen kuitenkin kovasti tykästynyt seuraaviin pyöriin. Niitä on täälläkin esitelty, mutta eivät ole herättäneet kovin myönteistä vastakaikua. Ensiksi enempi maantiehenkiset:

1.) GT Grade
2.) Jamis Renegade Elite

Ja sitten "maastollisemmat"

3.) Norco Search XR
4.) Salsa Warbird Carbon.

Niin että hiilikuitua sen pitäisi olla ja painoa sangen vähän (alle 9 kg). Maantielle on omat pelinsä, mutta kyllä niihiin GG-siirtymiin aika usein kuuluu väkisinkin asfalttia. Kun olen seuraillut käytyä GG-keskustelua (tätä ja muutamaa muuta) niin sellaisen mielikuvan olen muodostanut, että aika järeää ja leveää kalustoa tuntuu moni kaipailevan. Olen ajellut viime päivät keskeisen Suomen hiekka- ja metsäautoteitä todetakseni jälleen kerran, että eipä siellä kovin kummoista kuviota ja kosketuspintaa tarvita. Hyvässä kunnossa ovat sateisena kesänäkin eikä tilanne suuresti muutu syksyllä. Maastoajelu on sitten asia aivan eriksensä. Sellaista vetistä nummea, jossa keskieurooppalaiset cctä ajelevat, on maassamme kovin vähän. 

Mutta jostain olen saanut päähäni, että keveys on hyvä asia eikä alle tarvitse saada yli 40 mm gummia. Tosin pelivaraa myöhemmille mieltymyksille on syytä jättää. Keveys on ehkä korostunut, kun täällä lomakohteessa on suomalaisittain aika kovia nousuja. Esimerkiksi pääkaupunkiseutu ei juuri poikkea Etelä-Pohjanmaasta. Lisäksi yritän uskoa, että noilla kuitupyörillä mennään riittävän mukavasti kuoppia kohtia.  Päätäni saa kääntää ennen uuden filon hankintaa. Siksihän nämä keskustelupalstat ovat olemassa. Vai?

----------


## twentyniner

Keveyttä, leveyttä/mukavuutta/pehmeyttä ja leppoisampaa ajoasentoa moni haluaa. Olenko väärässä ?

----------


## stenu

Pääkaupunkiseudulla vähän riippuu, missä pyöräänsä ulkoiluttaa. "Luonnonvaraiset" hiekkatiet ihan on aika vähissä. Jos pysyy keskuspuistojen hiekkateillä, rantojen ulkoilureiteillä ja muilla vastaavilla, ajelee siellä ihan hyvin vaikka maantierenkailla ja yhdellä vaihteella.

Esimerkiksi Nuuksiosta rupeaa jo löytymään vähän mäkeäkin ja osa siellä kulkevista hiekkateistä on sen verran karkeaa sepeliä tai hevoskavioiden kuluttamia, että ei kyllä hieman pitemmistä välityksistä ja paksummista renkaista ole haittaa lainkaan.

Vähän kauemmaksi kun mennään, niin Kirkkonummelta, Siuntiosta, Inkoosta, Lohjalta jne. löytyy muun muassa traktoriteitä, peltouria, vanhaa ratapohjaa ja upottavaa lentohiekkaa. Kuskin mieltymyksistä riippuu tietenkin se, että haluaako maksimoida ajamisen hauskuuden asfalttisiirtymille vai niille vaativammille pätkille.

Tuolta köytyy parin Trans Iowan kokemuksella yksi mielipide siitä, millaiset on "täydellisen" GG-fillarin ainekset. Musta GG-touhujen perimmäinen juju on siinä ajamisessa - sama millä ajaa, kunhan ajaa  :Hymy:  Omaa suosikkiaan ei löydä kuin kokeilemalla ja siitä Fobin fillari yllä yksi hyvä esimerkki, mikä ei suinkaan tarkoita, että eikö kapeampirenkainen kuitupyörä voisi olla jonkun toisen  :Hymy:

----------


## Farina

> No niin. On tullut luettua tämä palsta kertaalleen läpi, kun tulee jonkun verran harrasteltua tätä GGtä etenkin näin kylminä kesinä....
> 
> ...Niin että hiilikuitua sen pitäisi olla ja painoa sangen vähän (alle 9 kg). Maantielle on omat pelinsä, mutta kyllä niihiin GG-siirtymiin aika usein kuuluu väkisinkin asfalttia. Kun olen seuraillut käytyä GG-keskustelua (tätä ja muutamaa muuta) niin sellaisen mielikuvan olen muodostanut, että aika järeää ja leveää kalustoa tuntuu moni kaipailevan. Olen ajellut viime päivät keskeisen Suomen hiekka- ja metsäautoteitä todetakseni jälleen kerran, että eipä siellä kovin kummoista kuviota ja kosketuspintaa tarvita. Hyvässä kunnossa ovat sateisena kesänäkin eikä tilanne suuresti muutu syksyllä. Maastoajelu on sitten asia aivan eriksensä. Sellaista vetistä nummea, jossa keskieurooppalaiset cctä ajelevat, on maassamme kovin vähän... 
> 
> ....Mutta jostain olen saanut päähäni, että keveys on hyvä asia eikä alle tarvitse saada yli 40 mm gummia....



 Vaikka pyöränvaihto/kolmannen osto ei ole itselle ajankohtainen, niin hyvin samanlaisia ajatuksia kuituisen crossarin/GG:n hankinnasta on itsellä pyörinyt päässä. Nyt olen ajellut teräsrunkoisella cyclolla 28mm:n slickseillä sorateitä ilman suurempia ongelmia, mutta optimirengas olisi varmasti rullaava 33-35mm cyclo-rengas (esim. Conti Cyclocross Speed tms.). Leveämmille renkaille ei ole tarvetta ja jos on, niin vaihdetaan maasturiin. Yhtenä lisäyksenä sun listaan heittäisin Genesiksen uuden Datum-mallin. Hiilarirunko ja ottaa 33/35mm renkaat alle lokareillakin. Netissä ollut juttua jonkun verran tästä, mutta toimitukset alkaa vasta syksyllä.

----------


## velib

Ei kuitua, mutta Konan uusi Roadhouse vaikuttaa aika hyvältä jokapaikan höylältä (jos mahtuu vähän leveämmät renkaat kuin asennetut 30-milliset). Vähän rankempaan menoon on hieman uudistettu Rove. Nämä eivät ole suosituksia edelliselle kysyjälle, vaan ihan muuten vaan GG-aiheeseen.

----------


## fob

> ... Omaa suosikkiaan ei löydä kuin kokeilemalla ja siitä Fobin fillari yllä yksi hyvä esimerkki, mikä ei suinkaan tarkoita, että eikö kapeampirenkainen kuitupyörä voisi olla jonkun toisen



Näinhän se on. Omilla reiteillä pinta vaihtelee kovapintaisesta hiekkatiestä sateen syömiin hylättyihin uriin. Onpa reitille sattunut vastakunnostettua tietä, jossa soran raekoko oli 5-7 senttiä. 

Jos saan jostakin edullisesti droppitangon, jarru- ja vaihdekahvat ja niillä toimivat mekaaniset levyjarrut, on tarkoitus kokeilla monsterikrossariakin. 

Kokeilin 35 mm Schwalbe Rapid Robia, 40 mm retkirengasta, 50 mm Schwalbe Dureme DD:tä ja 2,2" Continental Race Kingiä. Näistä viimeisin on minulle ja yleisimmille reiteilleni paras, koska reitinvarrella olevat polut houkuttelevat joskus poikkeamaan suunnitelmista. Dureme DD on pitkänmatkan valinta, jos tiedän reitin oleva asvalttia tai kovapintaista hiekkaa. Toisiin olosuhteisiin jollekin toiselle joku muu valinta on parempi.

Tärkeintä on tosiaan lähteminen eikä se millä kalustolla lähtee. Siispä tänään suunnitelmissa noin 2h lenkki.

----------


## stenu

Aika jännä, että näyttäisivät Konalla dumppaavan teräs-Roven ensi vuodeksi (E: vai mitenhän toi sitten menikään...). Toisaalta Sutra muuttuu Rovemaisemmaksi:

----------


## Vrad

^http://www.konaworld.com/rove_st.cfm ei mulla muuta 

Lähetetty minun C6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## IncBuff

Tuleekohan euroopan mallistoon ollenkaan kun ei näy jälleenmyyjien listoilla niin kuin muut uutuudet.

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitti tuosta Genesis Datum-vinkistä ja linkistä. Minulle täysin uusi juttu. 

Anteeksi nyt, mutta kyllä tämä palsta on niin tech-talkia kun vain voi ikinä olla. Ja eikä siinä ole sinällään mitään pahaa tai kyseenalaista. Siksi minäkin olen tässä (ja nyt) mukana. Kiinnostuksesta pyöräilyyn ja myös pyöriin. Ihan sama millä ajaa kommentit sopivat meillä palstalaisille yhtä hyvin suuhun kuin sille protestanttiselle kirkkoherralle, jonka mukaan kaikki uskonnot ovat yhtä arvokkaita.

----------


## stenu

Jos tuohon mun aikaisempaan viittaat, niin en lainkaan väistellyt tekniikkaturinoita, vaan viittasin siihen, että jos jonkun mielestä on mielekkäämpi ajaa hiekkateitä kapeilla renkuloilla ja enemmän maantiespekseillä, niin sitten kannattaa tehdä niin. Ei se varmasti mukavinta ole ja tuskin nopeintakaan, mutta jos se juttu onkin just siinä...

Valintoja, valintoja. Jos haluaa päästä täysiä asfaltilla, pitää vähän tinkiä vauhdeista soraspooreilla. Jos haluaa päästellä soraspooreilla täysiä, pitää hyväksyä, että asfaltilla mennään vähän hitaammin. Jos haluaa alle yhdeksänkiloisen pyörän, pitää valita haluaako teräsrungon vai levarit. Mutta jos nimenomaisesti haluaa kuiturungon, tuossakaan ei ole mitään ongelmaa.

Melkolailla tuollaiseen kuiturunko, levyjarrut, vähän krossaria pitempi akseliväli ja ehkä myös matalampi keskiö, haarukoissa tilaa 30-40 mm kumeille -tyyppisiin spekseihin ainakin isommat fillarilafkat tuntuvat tällä hetkellä kovasti uskovan.

Makuasiat on sitten erikseen. Musta myös alle 9 kiloa on kiva ja teräsrunko on ehdoton. Siksi jarruttelen vannejarruilla. Etuhaarukoita mulla on kaksi: yksi täysteräinen ja yksi täyskuituinen. Teräksisellä on mukavampi ajella, mutta kuituisella ohjaus on tarkempi ja etupää vähän kevyempi. En ole vielä osannut päättää, kummasta tykkään GG-touhuissa enemmän. Krossatessa tuo kuituinen taitaa olla parempi. Tämän kesän olen grindaillut pääasiassa Grifoilla. Ne rullaa siinä, missä sileämmätkin, mutta kurveihin saa päästellä huolettomammin ja vetopitoa on Reitti 2000:n mäentöppäreissä paremmin. Niinpä mun GG-speksi ei tällä hetkellä eroa syksyn krossispeksistä muutoin kuin pullotelineiden osalta, joita krossatessa ei ole. Lenkit poljen yleensä asfalttia mahdollisimman paljon vältellen. Mielummin kierrän vaikka vähän ja poljen hiekalla. Sen verran Crosshairsiin on tullut ajettua jo sielua ja muutama denttikin, että ihan heti en kuituiseksi vaihtais. Kuvan kuosissa 8,9 kiloa, krossikuosissa vähän vähemmän. Suora tolppa vaihtui joku aika sitten takajättöiseen ja sentin pitempi stemmi on tulossa testiin. Muuten näyttää samalta, kun on näyttänyt muutaman vuoden.

----------


## TheMiklu

Samalta eli hemmetin herkulliselta!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Vispe

> Tuleekohan euroopan mallistoon ollenkaan kun ei näy jälleenmyyjien listoilla niin kuin muut uutuudet.



Kyllä tulee ja on jo listoilla  :Vink:  jostain syystä muut kuin Rove AL uupuvat vielä Konan sivuilta.

----------


## IncBuff

> Kyllä tulee ja on jo listoilla  jostain syystä muut kuin Rove AL uupuvat vielä Konan sivuilta.



Ei  :Vink:  ollut  :Vink:  vielä  :Vink:  päivällä  :Vink:  kun  :Vink:  tuota  :Vink:  kirjoitin  :Vink:  nyt  :Vink:  näemmä  :Vink:  on  :Vink:

----------


## Vispe

> Ei  ollut  vielä  päivällä  kun  tuota  kirjoitin  nyt  näemmä  on



 :Vink:

----------


## Isä nitro

Pyörä- ja tievalinnoistahan tässä on tosiaan kyse. Itsekin ajaessani GG-henkisesti toki välttelen niitä asfalttiosuuksia. Samoin välttelen sellaisia polkuja tai haastavampia teknisiä osuuksia, joita taas tykkään ajella vaikkapa läskillä. Enkä myöskään etsi krossipyörää, jollaiseksi tuota Gunnariakin sovitellaan tekstin mukaan. Pointtini oli, että jos pysyttelee niillä kotimaisilla hiekkateillä, jotka ymmärtääkseni ovat gravel grindingin juju, niin ainakin Suomen olosuhteissa juuri nämä vallitsevat pyörätehtaiden trendit tuntuisivat puhuttelevan minua. Jokainen toki ajelee sillä millä haluaa, parhaaksi katsoo tai mihin budjetti venyy. Tämä kuuluu minunkin todeta. Mitä tulee noihin omiin mieltymyksiini, voinhan olla väärässä, sillä en ole vielä yhtään noista neljästä kandidaatista kokeillut. Ja kun tilannen oman filoni, niin saan sen samalla koeajettavaksi eli siis laitettuani tiskiin ison kasan pätäkkää briteille tai teutoneille. Itku voi vielä tulla monestakin syystä.

Mutta komea on Stenu tuo settisi. Erityisesti Campa puhuttelee, jota eivät isot tehtaat tarjoile juuri muualle kuin maantielle jos sinnekään. Mutta kuten olet täällä kirjoitellut, niin keveys on osin saatu aikaiseksi v-jarruilla. Minä taas haluan ehdottomasti levarit. Nykyisessä cantilever GG-vehkeessäni (on oikeasti maantiefilohenkinen cc) ilmeisen aggressiivinen ajotyylini ja suurehko kilometrimäärä kelissä kuin kelissä tarkoittavat uusien kiekkojen ostoa vähintään joka toinen vuosi. Ja kyllä. Minulla on Koolstopit. Lisäksi minä nyt vain satun pitämään hydraulisten tuntumasta yhtä paljon kuin vihaan jumittavia vaijereita. Mutta ei tässä vielä olla terästäkään runkomateriaalina hylätty. Myönnän avoimesti jumittuneeni kenties liiaksikin tuohon keveyspuoleen. Eniten pelottaa, että onko tuo kuitu riittävän mukava hiekkateille. Tälle ei ole tullut kovin paljon puoltoääniä esim. tässä ketjussa.

Vielä noista teistä. Pääkaupunkiseudulla on yllättävän paljon hiekkateitä etenkin jos haluaa laskea vaikkapa keskuspuistojen (Helsinki ja Espoo) väylät sellaisiksi. Nämä puistoväylät on kuitenkin pian koluttu eivätkä tarjoa kummoisia tarinoiden aineksia. Mutŧa kun laajentaa karttalehteä vaikkapa Sipoon suuntaan, niin siellä sitä gravelia riittää jo ihan toisella tavalla. 

Tulipa taas.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## stenu

Joo onhan toi tosissaan nykymaailmassa jo vähän museokamaa, kun levarit alkaa olla perusjarruratkaisu oikeastaan ihan kaikissa fillareissa markettipyöriä myöten.

Maasturissa mullakin on levarit, mutta kapearenkaisessa nimenomaan tykkään noiden mini-V-jarrujen tuntumasta. Paulin Minimotoja kiinnostaisi kyllä vielä kokeilla, niissä kun on oikeat laakerit, voisi toiminta olla vielä miellyttävämpää. Musta Campan kahvojen jarrutusgeometria on huomattavasti parempi kuin Shimanon ja jonkin verran parempi kuin Sramin. Tuolla Campa/TRP 8.4 -yhdistelmällä jarruissa on voimaa niin paljon, että kahvoilta ajaen molemmat jarrut saa yhdellä sormella jarruttamalla lukkoon asfaltillakin. Jarruvoiman säätely on huomattavasti tarkempaa kuin mekaanisilla levareilla. Maantiehydroihin en osaa verrata, kun ole koskaan sellaisia kokeillut.

Jarruvaijereiden jumiutumisongelmia mulla ei ole ollut koskaan, vaikka en mitenkään erityisen usein niitä uusi, enkä edes huolla. Jarrupaloina Koolstopit ei musta ole ihan maineensa veroisia. Swissstopin vihreät ja siniset on kaikin tavoin parempia. Jarruvaijereina käytän Trickstuffin Highflexejä, jotka on samaan tapaan punottu kuin vaihdevaijerit. Niillä tuntuma on aavistuksen vielä herkempi kuin perinteisillä paksuista säikeistä kierretyillä vaijereilla.

Mitä vanteiden kulumiseen tulee, niin hyvä resepti on hankkia sen verran hyviä napoja, että niihin viitsii vaihdella vanteita. Tulee pitemmän päälle halvemmaksi ja on loppujen lopuksi aika simppeliä ja nopeata. Krossitouhuissa vanteet kuluu selkeästi kaikkein eniten. Yhden syksyn HEL CX:t ja VPCX:t nimittäin kuluttaa vanteita suunnilleen yhtä paljon kun vuoden kaikki muut ajot yhteensä! Ajan Crosshairsilla vuoden ympäri kaikki työmatkat ja kaikki lenkit maasturilenkkejä lukuunottamatta. Työmatkakilsoista en pidä kirjaa, mutta ajopäivien ja matkan perusteella laskien niitä tulee ehkä 3500 vuodessa. Lenkkikilsoja keskimäärin 4000-5000 joista 80-90% on sorakilsoja. Mulla on useammat kiekot, mutta vanteita joudun uusimaan ehkä keskimäärin yhden vanneparin vuodessa. Vanneparin uusiminen kustantaa vanteista riippuen 60-150 euroa, pari asennusolutta ja yhden illan duunit. Ei ole musta paha rasti. Noin joka kolmas uusimistarve syntyy siitä, että vanteeseen tulee sen verran suuri dentti, että sitä ei saa enää kunnolla oiottua. Siinä mielessä levari on huomattavasti parempi, että pienet mutkat vanteessa ei vaikuta jarruttamiseen.

Mutta kyllä mä hyvin ymmärrän, että nykymaailmassa aika harva kokee millään tapaa järkeväksi hankkia vannejarrullista pyörää. Itseäni osaltaan fillaritouhuissa miellyttää asioiden yksinkertaisina pitäminen, siksi vannejarrut tuntuvat tiekäytössä luontevilta ja käyrätankoisista vannejarrupyörät miellyttävät omaa silmää enempi.

Ajomukavuutta jos hakee, niin levarijäykkyinen ja ylikokokaulaputkella varustettu etuhaarukka ei ehkä ole paras valinta. Kiekoiksi kannattaa valita ristiinpuolatut, vanteiksi matalaprofiiliset ja holkitetut ja pinnoiksi mahdollisimman ohuet. Satulatolppa vaikuttaa paljon, niiden joustavuudessa on todella suuria eroja. Rungon mukavuudesta jos puhutaan, en jaksa uskoa, että hyvässä kuiturungossa tai hyvässä teräsrungossa on mitään järisyttävää eroa. Tuntuma niissä on kyllä kovasti erilainen, mutta eroa on aika vaikea sanoin kuvailla kuulostamatta vähintään puolipöpiltä  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Reitteihin liittyen, yritin pari vuotta sitten tuollaista GG-lenkkiketjua, mutta aika ei ehkä silloin vielä ollut kypsä. Saisikohan tuon nyt henkiin..? Vähän syksymmälle olen kaavaillut Porkkala-GG:tä. Reitistä suurin osa on jo skoutattu valmiiksi. Porkkalan vuokra-alueen rajojen sisällä pysyen noin 70 kilsan hiekkatielenkki. Lähtö ja maali K:nummen rautatieasemalta, joten paikalle pääsee junallakin. Matkalle osuu historiaa, metsää, merenrantaa, hienoja maalaismaisemia ja pari hyvää kahvipaikkaa. Reitiltä löytyy erilaatuista hiekkatietä, karkeampaa sepeliä, mahdollisesti vähän mutaa ja onpa siinä pätkä venäläisten rakentamaa mukulakivistä tykkitietäkin. Olisiko kiinnostuneita?

----------


## Shimaani

^Juu       .

----------


## pekoni

> Reitteihin liittyen, yritin pari vuotta sitten tuollaista GG-lenkkiketjua, mutta aika ei ehkä silloin vielä ollut kypsä. Saisikohan tuon nyt henkiin..? Vähän syksymmälle olen kaavaillut Porkkala-GG:tä. Reitistä suurin osa on jo skoutattu valmiiksi. Porkkalan vuokra-alueen rajojen sisällä pysyen noin 70 kilsan hiekkatielenkki. Lähtö ja maali K:nummen rautatieasemalta, joten paikalle pääsee junallakin. Matkalle osuu historiaa, metsää, merenrantaa, hienoja maalaismaisemia ja pari hyvää kahvipaikkaa. Reitiltä löytyy erilaatuista hiekkatietä, karkeampaa sepeliä, mahdollisesti vähän mutaa ja onpa siinä pätkä venäläisten rakentamaa mukulakivistä tykkitietäkin. Olisiko kiinnostuneita?



 Vahva ehkä, jos Surly on jo silloin kasassa. Pystyisikö jakamaan hahmotelmaa reitistä, elokuussa voisin käydä vähän koluamassa paikkoja fättärin kanssa, jos ja kun projekti venähtää.

----------


## Halloo halloo

> Reitteihin liittyen, yritin pari vuotta sitten tuollaista GG-lenkkiketjua, mutta aika ei ehkä silloin vielä ollut kypsä. Saisikohan tuon nyt henkiin..? Vähän syksymmälle olen kaavaillut Porkkala-GG:tä. Reitistä suurin osa on jo skoutattu valmiiksi. Porkkalan vuokra-alueen rajojen sisällä pysyen noin 70 kilsan hiekkatielenkki. Lähtö ja maali K:nummen rautatieasemalta, joten paikalle pääsee junallakin. Matkalle osuu historiaa, metsää, merenrantaa, hienoja maalaismaisemia ja pari hyvää kahvipaikkaa. Reitiltä löytyy erilaatuista hiekkatietä, karkeampaa sepeliä, mahdollisesti vähän mutaa ja onpa siinä pätkä venäläisten rakentamaa mukulakivistä tykkitietäkin. Olisiko kiinnostuneita?



Messissä, jos vain aikataulut suovat.

----------


## Isä nitro

Jep jep. Kiitos Stenulle kattavasta, infopitoisesta ja erittäin perustellusta vastauksesta, joka antoi paljon pohdittavaa monissa kohdin. Mitä tulee moderniuteen, niin viimeistä huutoa olevat laitteet eivät ole aina välttämättä parhaimpia (=toimivimpia?).

----------


## cuppis

> Reitteihin liittyen, yritin pari vuotta sitten tuollaista GG-lenkkiketjua, mutta aika ei ehkä silloin vielä ollut kypsä. Saisikohan tuon nyt henkiin..? Vähän syksymmälle olen kaavaillut Porkkala-GG:tä. Reitistä suurin osa on jo skoutattu valmiiksi. Porkkalan vuokra-alueen rajojen sisällä pysyen noin 70 kilsan hiekkatielenkki. Lähtö ja maali K:nummen rautatieasemalta, joten paikalle pääsee junallakin. Matkalle osuu historiaa, metsää, merenrantaa, hienoja maalaismaisemia ja pari hyvää kahvipaikkaa. Reitiltä löytyy erilaatuista hiekkatietä, karkeampaa sepeliä, mahdollisesti vähän mutaa ja onpa siinä pätkä venäläisten rakentamaa mukulakivistä tykkitietäkin. Olisiko kiinnostuneita?



Kiinnostaa ja tiedän muutaman muunkin joita varmasti kiinnostaa jos ajankohta on sopiva.

----------


## stenu

Hyvä, vaikuttais siltä, että Porkkala-GG toteutuu. Palailen aiheeseen myöhemmin.

-> Pekoni - mulla ei ole gps-jälkeä reitistä, mutta se kiertää noin seuraavasti: K:nummen keskustasta suunnataan luoteeseen, kierretään Meiko ja Lappträsk pohjoisen kautta, sieltä Pikkala-Kantvik-Hila-Friggesby-Medvastö. Sitten loppua en ole päättänyt, tullaanko Honskbyn kautta takaisin, vai kierretäänkö vielä Sarfvikin kautta. Mä olen kerran ajanut Hirsalantie-Sarfvik-välin, mutta viimeksi siellä käydessäni oli vedetty sähköpaimenet tien yli. Eteläinen Kirkkonummi on sillä tavalla eksoottista seutua, että siellä ei oikein jokamiehenoikeuksia tunneta ja maaomistajat ovat melkolailla mustasukkaisia tiluksistaan. Yksityistie ym. -kylttejä on enemmän kuin missään muualla ja muutamissa paikoissa "yksityinen piha-alue" kattaa omistajansa mielestä useamman sadan hehtaarin tilukset. Kerran minut on "saatettu" avolavamaasturilla pois "yksityisalueelta"...  :Hymy: 

Useimmat tilat on edelleen samojen sukujen hallussa kuin ennen vuokra-aikaa, mutta niiden kanssa kävi sillä tapaa, että vuokra-ajan alkaessa valtion tiloista maksamat lunastushinnat oli naurettavan pieniä. Kun maat palautuivat Suomelle, valtio katsoi maiden olevan omaa omaisuuttaan ja tilat omistaneet suvut joutuivat lunastamaan maansa ja huonoon kuntoon päästetyt rakennukset takaisin huomattavan paljon korkeammalla hinnalla, kuin millä olivat niistä joutuneet luopumaan. Jopa venäläisten maille rakentamista rakennuksista valtio peri korvauksen. Tätä taustaa vasten tuon tragikoomisuutta hipovan mustasukkaisuuden omista maistaan ymmärtää.

Sitten vaan odotellaan, että Jackoja saa titskukaunottarensa ajokuntoon ja sitä odotellessa: 

"How many hearts could live through all the winters
We've known and still not be cold
True love travels on a gravel road.

Love is a stranger and hearts are in danger
All through streets paved with gold
For true love travels on a gravel road."

----------


## Ketjureaktio

Kiinnostaa, jos vaan aikataulut natsaa. Ilman muuta. Porkkalanniemi on kieltämättä aika linnoittautunutta aluetta, yksitys-sitä sun tätä on joka puolella. Noista voi ilmoittaa kunnalle/poliisillekin näistä luvattomista kylteistä tai aggressiivisista asenteista, pihaan päättyviä teitä tietenkin kannattaa välttää. Mutta noin lain mukaanhan jalan, pyörällä ja hiihtäen saa kulkea pääosin muualla kuin pihoilla.

Hitusen ihmetyttää nuo rengaskoot GG-pyörissä kun ne alkavat olemaan leveämpiä kuin XC-maastureissa. En ole 35mm leveämpää kumia edes helppoon maastoon kaivannut, mutta kai sitä on erilaisia mieltymyksiä. Joku 40+mm kumi alkaa olemaan painonsa puolestakin sellainen että onko sillä kovin kiva retkeä ajaa.

----------


## Halloo halloo

Kunhan ei pihapiiriin mene, niin saa niitä teitä käyttää. Jos uhkailevat, niin virkavalta voi opastaa oikeaan käytökseen.

----------


## stenu

Pitäisköhän muuten nämä lenkkispeksikeskustelut siirtää johonkin toiseen säikeeseen. Yritin muuttaa tuon Länsi-Helsinki-GG-ketjun otsikkoa vähän avaramman alueen kattavaksi, mutta threadin otsikkoa ei pystykään näköjään jälkikäteen muuttamaan... Pitäiskös perustella kokoaan uusi ketju PK-seudun GG-hommeleille, vai mitä mieltä?

----------


## Shimaani

Aina kannattaa avaa uusi ketju. Joskus se päätyy offariin vasta neljännessä postauksessa  :-D

----------


## stenu

Varsin totta...

Tää ketju on siitä hyvä, että on näyttänyt pysyvän pysyvän pinnalla tuolla Canyon-Cube-Radon-FocusCC-lokasuojat-pakkari-seisontatuki-pommituksen seassa jä mä en häiriinny siitä, että joku puhuu ajamisestakin pelkän speksaamisen sijaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Tuomas H

Rengaskeskusteluun liittyen, täällä Oulun alueella sellaiset tasaiset, pääosin jotain savea olevat "soratiet" on aika harvassa. Suurin osa, ainakin Kiiminki, Haukipudas, Yli-Ii -akselissa on hyvinkin teknistä ajettavaa - upottavaa hiekkaa ja/tai isoa morkulaa. Soranrouhijassa mulla onkin alla 41 mm Knardit, 21 mm kehillä ja kapeampaan en ihan hevillä vaihtaisi.

----------


## fob

> Rengaskeskusteluun liittyen, täällä Oulun alueella sellaiset tasaiset, pääosin jotain savea olevat "soratiet" on aika harvassa. Suurin osa, ainakin Kiiminki, Haukipudas, Yli-Ii -akselissa on hyvinkin teknistä ajettavaa - upottavaa hiekkaa ja/tai isoa morkulaa. Soranrouhijassa mulla onkin alla 41 mm Knardit, 21 mm kehillä ja kapeampaan en ihan hevillä vaihtaisi.



Varsin tyylikäs rouhimaväline!

----------


## stenu

Olen samaa mieltä. Tyylikäs ja tarkoituksenmukainen.

----------


## JackOja

> Sitten vaan odotellaan, että Jackoja saa titskukaunottarensa ajokuntoon...



Määkin odotan, että pääsisin loman jälkeen asiaan. Kunhan se runkokin tulisi ennen lumia  :Vihainen: 

Mä lähden myös sille puhutulle GG-lenkille jos on kalustoa alle.





> Tää ketju on siitä hyvä, että on näyttänyt pysyvän pysyvän pinnalla tuolla Canyon-Cube-Radon-FocusCC-lokasuojat-pakkari-seisontatuki-pommituksen seassa...



Mikä onkin erinomaisen hämmästyttävää.

----------


## slow

> *nips* 21 mm kehillä ja kapeampaan en ihan hevillä vaihtaisi.



Tuottamuksellinen kuvan kopiointi koska rouhea.  Kehäleveydestä samaa mieltä.

----------


## stenu

Jos jotain sattuu kiinnostamaan, niin Gunnarin sivuilla on musta aika hyvä GG- ja GG-pyöräaiheinen artikkeli: http://gunnarbikes.com/site/lifestyles/on-the-gravel/

----------


## Slim_Jim

Konalta tulossa 2016 mallistossa mm. Sutra LTD mikä minun pientä mieltäni kiehtoo kovasti.
Toinen Private Jake. Mutta jos tosissaan kaivaisi taskunpohjia ja Sutra LTD:n hankkisi syksyllä...

----------


## Vrad

Sutra Ltd oli kyllä aika jännä veto konalta, kun on Rove st:n kanssa samalla linjalla. Private Jake oikein huutaa cxss kisaa

Lähetetty minun C6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## noniinno

Jotenkin tuttu kuvio... 
http://www.bgcycles.com/new-page-24/

----------


## Slim_Jim

Dumppasinkin idean Konasta ja hommasin käytetyn (ja halvan) cyclocrossarin.
Tutustutaan hienompiin vermeisiin sitten opiskelujen jälkeen.
Saa nyt nähdä saisiko tuohon Motoon mahdutettua 35c tai jopa 40c paksuista kumia, WTB:llä on ainakin tarjolla Cross Boss ja Nano Race.

----------


## Punkku

Mikäköhän olisi sellainen sopiva gg tai cc pyörä. Rankin maasto ehkä reitti 2000 tai Solvallan hiekkateitä, muuten työmatkaa hiekalla ja asfalttilla, keväällä ehkä rospuuttoajan maantielenkkeilyä. Kiinnostaisi alumiini vaihteeksi, nykyinen chebici teräs cc on aika loppuunajettu. Levyjarrut, ehkä 1 x 11, vaikka sram cx-1, maantiepyörämainen geometria, budjetti 1500-2000.
Edit: evanscyclesin pinnacle arkose 5 menisi spekseihin aika hyvin.

----------


## slow

Joko Punkku löysi pyörän? Yläfemmassa olisi useampikin tarjokas.

http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~Y3rex0000001/?Y999=PGR&Y174=231

----------


## slow

Genesiksen Datum ei ole vielä tainnut esiintyä palstalla? Jonsei olisi press-fit-keskiö niin saattaisin innostua suuresti. Saatan silti innostua.

http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/blog/28/06/15/un-gravelling-the-new-datum

*edit* Olihan tämäkin pyörä jo käynyt esillä. Joku nolomio tähän.*

----------


## stenu

> Jotenkin tuttu kuvio...

----------


## noniinno

Väitän, että hyvin suurella osalla press fit kestää hyvin. Täällä tuskaansa itkevät lähinnä ne innokkaat somettajat, jotka eivät osaa tai joilla ei kestä yhtään mikään.

----------


## noniinno

Eikös tuo Rockin road kuvio ollut jo 70-luvun Nokialaisessa. Ainakin pappatunan renkaista moinen löytyy.

----------


## stenu

^ Katoitko videon? Maailman ensimmäinen GG-fillari rakennettiin Nokialaisen ympärille ja maastossa kenties ajeltais pelkästään kakskutosilla vieläkin, jos muutama Hakkapeliitta ei olisi eksynyt Jenkkilään. Kuvion suunnittelusta jenkit ovat ottaneet kunnian itselleen, kun ovat keksineet laittaa sen Murreyn nimiin, mutta luulenpa, että jos näin on tapahtunut, on kenties Murreyllä ollut joku esikuva.. Jenkkilässähän ollaan kovasti muutenkin sitä mieltä, että kaikki on sieltä kotoisin. Muistan kerran Köpiksessä, kun pienen merenneidon patsaalla kuuntelin jenkkituristien ihmettelyä siitä, että patsas on Köpiksessä, koska olihan se H.C. Andersen kuiten amerikkalainen, kun sillä on ihan amerikkalainen nimikin.....  :Hymy:

----------


## noniinno

Stenulla hyvin fakta hallussa, en ehtinyt kännykällä tota videota alkua pitemmälle, sorry

----------


## slow

> Väitän, että hyvin suurella osalla press fit kestää hyvin. Täällä tuskaansa itkevät lähinnä ne innokkaat somettajat, jotka eivät osaa tai joilla ei kestä yhtään mikään.



Itse ajan niin hiljaa etten koskaan saa mitään rikki. Satun nyt vaan pitämään kierteellisistä keskiölaakereista. En kyllä oikein osaakaan mitään.

----------


## stenu

2016 titamiini-Plugi:

----------


## JackOja

> Määkin odotan, että pääsisin loman jälkeen asiaan. Kunhan se runkokin tulisi ennen lumia



No jaa... Bernat laittoi mulle kuvan, kaipa tuo nyt on oikeasti olemassa (tai sitten ovat nähneet kovasti feikkausvaivaa) ja lähtee huomenna kohti Helsinkiä. Nyt pitäis vaan palikoita keksiä.
Ei näytä pullotelineiden pultit kuuluvan hintaan  :Hymy:  Onko ne M4 vai M5?

----------


## IncBuff

Hienohan se on.

----------


## slow

Vallan hieno.

----------


## stenu

Kyllähän toi nyt taitaa olla kaunein titaaniraami, mitä tästä säikeestä löytyy. Möhköputkien puuttumisesta erityismaininta. Nyt vaan järjellä speksaten kaksi eturatasta jne...  :Vink:  Niin ja yläfemmasta muuten löytyy Stanin levarikiekkosettiä Campa-vapaarattaalla ihan hyllytavarana.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Nätti, tosi nätti, mutta mitäs titskua tuo on ja kuinka paksua? On meinaan aineksia lötköyteen. Vaan jos tarkoituksena seikkailla voinliukkaasti & silkinpehmeästi hiekkateitä niin mikäpä ettei!

----------


## JackOja

> ... Möhköputkien puuttumisesta erityismaininta. Nyt vaan järjellä speksaten kaksi eturatasta jne...Stanin levarikiekkosettiä Campa-vapaarattaalla ihan hyllytavarana.



Juu ihan itse valitsin 1 1/8" emäputken ja 38mm vinoputken.

Kiekko- ja voimansiirtovalinta tullee olemaan sellainen, että kiekot on tarvittaessa nopeasti vaihtokelpoiset mun Ninerin kanssa. Eli kymppipakka, 160mm levyt eikä ihan kapein vanne. Hope + Crest vaikkapa. Ja yhdellä eturattaalla todennäköisesti. Voiskin ostaa ensi tilassa J_K:n ylijäämäkammet torilta....

Tai sitten jotain ihan muuta. Ajatukset harhailee suuntaan jos toiseen.




> Nätti, tosi nätti, mutta mitäs titskua tuo on ja kuinka paksua? On meinaan aineksia lötköyteen. Vaan jos tarkoituksena seikkailla voinliukkaasti & silkinpehmeästi hiekkateitä niin mikäpä ettei!



Toihan on halpis eli ihan jotain ovh-alkaen-titskua se on. Ohentamatonta. Tartteekin tarkistaa vielä Cyclon sivuilta. Siellä niitä kerrottiin.

Jos se on lötkö niin en silti kaiketi tunnista ilmiötä kun oon aika epäanalyyttinen kuski. Jonkun muun tarvii sit koeajaa tuo ja kertoa se mulle. 

Pehmeät seikkailut kuulostaa hyvältä  :Hymy:

----------


## MikkoVe

Pettymys!! Tänään kävin ensimmäisen 40 kilometrin GG-lenkin (josta n. 15 km päällystettyä siirtymää) heittämässä, eikä se heti ollutkaan niin hauskaa! Taustana siis se, että kuukauden verran olen innosta vinkuen painanut menemään päällystettyjä teitä uudella Tripster ATR:lläni ja odotukset olivat nyt siis korkealla kun sain hieman leveämpää ja kuviollista nakkia alle. Vanhastaan on ajan kultaamia muistikuvia ikivanhan 26" jäykkäperän lennosta keskuspuiston hiekkateillä ja..ja... Ei mitään. Porvoon perukoiden soratiet olivat joko nimismiehen kiharalla, vasta lanattuja ja pehmeitä tai suljettu puomein. Pyörä kyllä toimii kuten pitää, mutta ensivaikutelma on se, että jos hauskasti haluaa soralla päästellä, niin siihen on toiset välineet parempia. Kapea tanko, kapeat renkaat (kuitenkin) ja lukkopolkimet varmaan kaikki ottivat osaa siihen, ettei yhtään tehnyt mieli painaa kunnolla pedaalia, vaan enempi edettiin jatkuvasti kieli keskellä suuta pummien pelossa. Kokemattomuudella, tai ruman suorasti sanottuna taitamattomuudella, lienee ollut oma roolinsa. 

 Eli contin 35 leveät cyclocross speedit vaihtuvat nyt takaisin sulokkaisiin 28 mm GP4000S II:iin ja nautin lopun hyvän kelin kauden asfaltilla ja ehkä rapakelien tultua palautan kuviorenkaat alle ja lokarit niiden päälle. Hienon bussin sentään löysin 'adventure' pyörälläni, olisi jäänyt löytymättä päällysteitä pitkin edetessä.

Pahoittelen kuvan laatua!

 

Ja lämpimät onnittelut JackOjalle hienon titamiinipalan johdosta!!

----------


## arctic biker

Ja varmaan pullotelineittein pultit on M5 kokoa. Onnittelut Jackojalle.

----------


## velib

> Pettymys!! Tänään kävin ensimmäisen 40 kilometrin GG-lenkin (josta n. 15 km päällystettyä siirtymää) heittämässä, eikä se heti ollutkaan niin hauskaa! Taustana siis se, että kuukauden verran olen innosta vinkuen painanut menemään päällystettyjä teitä uudella Tripster ATR:lläni ja odotukset olivat nyt siis korkealla kun sain hieman leveämpää ja kuviollista nakkia alle. Vanhastaan on ajan kultaamia muistikuvia ikivanhan 26" jäykkäperän lennosta keskuspuiston hiekkateillä ja..ja... Ei mitään. Porvoon perukoiden soratiet olivat joko nimismiehen kiharalla, vasta lanattuja ja pehmeitä tai suljettu puomein. Pyörä kyllä toimii kuten pitää, mutta ensivaikutelma on se, että jos hauskasti haluaa soralla päästellä, niin siihen on toiset välineet parempia. Kapea tanko, kapeat renkaat (kuitenkin) ja lukkopolkimet varmaan kaikki ottivat osaa siihen, ettei yhtään tehnyt mieli painaa kunnolla pedaalia, vaan enempi edettiin jatkuvasti kieli keskellä suuta pummien pelossa. Kokemattomuudella, tai ruman suorasti sanottuna taitamattomuudella, lienee ollut oma roolinsa. 
> 
>  Eli contin 35 leveät cyclocross speedit vaihtuvat nyt takaisin sulokkaisiin 28 mm GP4000S II:iin ja nautin lopun hyvän kelin kauden asfaltilla ja ehkä rapakelien tultua palautan kuviorenkaat alle ja lokarit niiden päälle. Hienon bussin sentään löysin 'adventure' pyörälläni, olisi jäänyt löytymättä päällysteitä pitkin edetessä.



Huonompikuntoisella hiekkatiellä tuntuu itsekin, että 38mm renkaillakin vasta 3 barin tienoilla olevilla paineilla meno muuttuu oikeasti sujuvaksi, ja silloinkin saa isompia kuoppia ja kiviä väistellä. Silti ajelen niitä mieluummin cyclolla kuin maasturilla, joka tuntuu vievän siitä touhusta kaiken haasteen ja jännityksen. Tähän tietysti vaikuttaa myös maasturin geometria ja rengasvalinta...

----------


## J_K

Nätti on Jackojan titanium runko, plussaa rohkeasti valitusta ei 44mm emäputkesta.
Mites geometria, lähinnä keulakulma, chainstayt ja keskiön tiputus? Haarukaksi ilmeisesti kuitua, Ritchey?

----------


## cuppis

> Pettymys!! Tänään kävin ensimmäisen 40 kilometrin GG-lenkin (josta n. 15 km päällystettyä siirtymää) heittämässä, eikä se heti ollutkaan niin hauskaa! Taustana siis se, että kuukauden verran olen innosta vinkuen painanut menemään päällystettyjä teitä uudella Tripster ATR:lläni ja odotukset olivat nyt siis korkealla kun sain hieman leveämpää ja kuviollista nakkia alle. Vanhastaan on ajan kultaamia muistikuvia ikivanhan 26" jäykkäperän lennosta keskuspuiston hiekkateillä ja..ja... Ei mitään. Porvoon perukoiden soratiet olivat joko nimismiehen kiharalla, vasta lanattuja ja pehmeitä tai suljettu puomein. Pyörä kyllä toimii kuten pitää, mutta ensivaikutelma on se, että jos hauskasti haluaa soralla päästellä, niin siihen on toiset välineet parempia. Kapea tanko, kapeat renkaat (kuitenkin) ja lukkopolkimet varmaan kaikki ottivat osaa siihen, ettei yhtään tehnyt mieli painaa kunnolla pedaalia, vaan enempi edettiin jatkuvasti kieli keskellä suuta pummien pelossa. Kokemattomuudella, tai ruman suorasti sanottuna taitamattomuudella, lienee ollut oma roolinsa. 
> 
>  Eli contin 35 leveät cyclocross speedit vaihtuvat nyt takaisin sulokkaisiin 28 mm GP4000S II:iin ja nautin lopun hyvän kelin kauden asfaltilla ja ehkä rapakelien tultua palautan kuviorenkaat alle ja lokarit niiden päälle. Hienon bussin sentään löysin 'adventure' pyörälläni, olisi jäänyt löytymättä päällysteitä pitkin edetessä.



Kannattaako heti vaihtaa takaisin kapeisiin renkaisiin? Ehkä kysymys on enemmänkin tottumuksesta. Itse olen ajanut jonkin verran erilaisia ja eri kuntoisia hiekkateitä maantiepyörällä 25mm GP4000S:llä eikä ole ollut valittamista. Tietysti vauhti pitää pitää aika korkealla jotta pehmeästi pyörittäminen onnistuu (maantievälitykset). Pito loppuu jos menee vääntämiseksi.

Ne puomit voi kiertää, alittaa tai ylittää, yksityisteilläkin saa käsittääkseni kulkea polkupyörällä.

EDIT: tai toisaalta mikset vaihtaisi takaisin niitä 28mm renkaita. Juurihan itse tuossa todistelin, että niilläkin voi ajaa hiekkateitä  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Mites geometria, lähinnä keulakulma, chainstayt ja keskiön tiputus?



Keula 71.5°, chainstay 435mm ja droppia 70mm. 





> Haarukaksi ilmeisesti kuitua, Ritchey?



Kuitua juu. Mun piti valmistajalta saada Lynskeyn haarukka, mutta oli joutunut nostaa kovasti hintaa kurssimuutosten takia ja jätin ostamatta. 
Lynskeyn haarukkaa sais nyt hyvällä alella CRC:sta ja sen monella nimellä (Quantec, Radon, S4C... ) myytäviä kopioita(?) vielä halvemmalla monessa paikassa. Varmaan ihan sama haarukka samalta tehtaalta, mutta Lynskeyn vaakunalla hieman kalliimpi?

Ritchey on melkein jokapaikassa loppu, senkin hinta on tippunut mukavasti, mutta ei-oota on kiva myydä halvalla  :Hymy: 

ps: mä olen ihan näin <|         |> lähellä laittaa sulle yyveetä torin puolella  :Vink: 


Niin ja kiinnostuneille tuossa vielä linkki Bernatin titskusivuille:
http://www.cyclobicycles.com/cycloti/tieng.html (terässivut: http://www.cyclobicycles.com/models_eng.html)

Kaikki suunnittelu ja keskustelu sujui ihan kivasti. Toimitus nyt myöhästyi luvatusta ("putkista oli pulaa varastolla"), mutta joo, ehkäpä voi suositella. Kaikki perus-customointi kuuluu tuohon ovh-hintaan eikä esim. emäputken valinnasta tarvinnut maksaa extraa, Tarakkaruuvipaikkojen (simplest possible) lisäyksestä maksoin 25€.

----------


## jarit

On kyllä päheän näköinen runko JackOjalla!  Harmi että Enven haarukoissa ei ole suoralle 1 1/8" putkelle levyjarru vaihtoehtoa, silä kyllä tuo runko sellaisen ansaitsisi.

Olen lukenut tämän ketjun läpi useamman kerran viime kuukausien aikana ja speksannut asiaa eri näkökulmista. Lopulta päädyin helppoon ratkaisuun ja maantie-henkisen cyclon (Spessu Crux) hankintaan, joka tuli kotiin eilen.  Tuo tulee olemaan kuitenkin sorapyörä ja toisaalta myös maantiekauden jatkaja roudasta rospuuttoon.

Kysymys liittyen renkasiin: Kuka myy Suomessa Challengea ? Nopeasti googlattuna en löytänyt mistään heidän Gravel Grinder 38mm -semisliksiä. 
Spessun haarukan leveys takana on 48mm, joten jokin tuollainen max 40mm rengas voisi olla sopiva vaihtoehto. Ehdotuksia ?

----------


## stenu

Velobia taitaa olla ainut, mutta niilläkin on ollut hyllyssä ainoastaan Grifoa ja Strade Biancaa.

-WTB:n Nano Race taitaa olla "The Tyre" tällä hetkellä, mutta on melkolailla loppu Eurooppalaisista kaupoista tällä hetkellä.
-Clementin X'Plor MSO on toinen 40-millinen vaihtoehto, mutta mulla on vähän sellainen viha-/rakkaussuhde kehittynyt aikaa myöten niiden kanssa ja tällä hetkellä en oikein ole viihtynyt niiden kanssa. Lisäksi niissä tulee reunanappulat sen verran leveälle, että leveys tekee vähän tiukkaa Crosshairsissa, vaikka ovat kapealla vanteella.
-Kenda Happy Medium 40, jolla pärjäilee hyvin vähän maastoisemmassakin ajossa, koska reunanappulat ovat aika reilun kokoiset ja rengas Clementiäkin leveämpi - Crosshairsiin ei käytännössä mahtunut.
-Surlyn Knard
-On-One Gravel
-Schwalbe G-one 40 (tulossa)

----------


## Aakoo

Itse olen ajellut tämän kesän Spessun Trigger Prolla, kun en paremmasta tiedä. Toimii kovalla pohjalla omassa käytössä ja löytyi kivijalasta ihan kilpailukykyiseen hintaan. Kuviota ei kyllä irtonaisemmalle alustalle ole.

----------


## jarit

Kiitos. Spessussa on paikalla perus-Tracer, joka on hieman mielenkiintoinen tapaus ja taitaa mennä vaihtoon (lue: laitan pojan fillariin). Tracer on lähinnä Racing Ralph -kopio ja ei ole ihan samaa tasoa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Pyörä kyllä toimii kuten pitää, mutta ensivaikutelma on se, että jos hauskasti haluaa soralla päästellä, niin siihen on toiset välineet parempia. Kapea tanko, kapeat renkaat...



Minulla on vähän samankaltaisia fiiliksiä. Jäykkäperäisen 29" maasturin pohjalta speksattu peli sopisi minulle paremmin. Lähinnä jäykkä keula ja toisenlaiset renkaat.

----------


## paaton

> Pettymys!! Tänään kävin ensimmäisen 40 kilometrin GG-lenkin (josta n. 15 km päällystettyä siirtymää) heittämässä, eikä se heti ollutkaan niin hauskaa! Taustana siis se, että kuukauden verran olen innosta vinkuen painanut menemään päällystettyjä teitä uudella Tripster ATR:lläni ja odotukset olivat nyt siis korkealla kun sain hieman leveämpää ja kuviollista nakkia alle. Vanhastaan on ajan kultaamia muistikuvia ikivanhan 26" jäykkäperän lennosta keskuspuiston hiekkateillä ja..ja... Ei mitään. Porvoon perukoiden soratiet olivat joko nimismiehen kiharalla, vasta lanattuja ja pehmeitä tai suljettu puomein. Pyörä kyllä toimii kuten pitää, mutta ensivaikutelma on se, että jos hauskasti haluaa soralla päästellä, niin siihen on toiset välineet parempia. Kapea tanko, kapeat renkaat (kuitenkin) ja lukkopolkimet varmaan kaikki ottivat osaa siihen, ettei yhtään tehnyt mieli painaa kunnolla pedaalia, vaan enempi edettiin jatkuvasti kieli keskellä suuta pummien pelossa. Kokemattomuudella, tai ruman suorasti sanottuna taitamattomuudella, lienee ollut oma roolinsa. 
> 
>  Eli contin 35 leveät cyclocross speedit vaihtuvat nyt takaisin sulokkaisiin 28 mm GP4000S II:iin ja nautin lopun hyvän kelin kauden asfaltilla ja ehkä rapakelien tultua palautan kuviorenkaat alle ja lokarit niiden päälle. Hienon bussin sentään löysin 'adventure' pyörälläni, olisi jäänyt löytymättä päällysteitä pitkin edetessä.
> 
> Pahoittelen kuvan laatua!
> 
>  
> 
> Ja lämpimät onnittelut JackOjalle hienon titamiinipalan johdosta!!



Minulle tuli sama fiilis Cyclocross speedeistä. Nuo pehmeät ja lipsakat pallot lähtivät vikkelään alta pois. 

Lääkkeeksi ajattelin keveitä kiekkoja ja 31mm leveitä kunnollisia cyclo renkaita.

Edit: Kahdet kiekot on tietenkin pakolliset, mikäli pyöriä on vain yksi. Minä vaihtelen kiekkoja lähes joka päivä.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Porvoon perukoiden soratiet olivat joko nimismiehen kiharalla, vasta lanattuja ja pehmeitä tai suljettu puomein. Pyörä kyllä toimii kuten pitää, mutta ensivaikutelma on se, että jos hauskasti haluaa soralla päästellä, niin siihen on toiset välineet parempia. Kapea tanko, kapeat renkaat (kuitenkin) ja lukkopolkimet varmaan kaikki ottivat osaa siihen, ettei yhtään tehnyt mieli painaa kunnolla pedaalia, vaan enempi edettiin jatkuvasti kieli keskellä suuta pummien pelossa. Kokemattomuudella, tai ruman suorasti sanottuna taitamattomuudella, lienee ollut oma roolinsa.



Jopas nyt. Minä(kin) olen yrittänyt jossain vaiheessa täällä kertoa, että kapeammallakin kumilla pärjää Suomen kovapohjaisilla hiekka- ja metsäautoteillä mainiosti. Vallesmannin kiharoita on ollut viime aikoina vähän tarjolla ja pehmeää alustaa ainoastaan täysin uusituilla sorapäällysteillä. Puomien kohdalla hymähtelen ja kuulostelen minkäkokoista koiraa on lähistöllä. Ja minähän en ole mikään erityisen tekninen kuski, allani ylirasittunut, mutta silti kovahko alumiinicyclo ja painoakin 90 kg. Rengastuksena lisäksi otsikon mukaiseen toimintaan lähtökohtaisesti huonosti soveltuvat Schwalben 30 mm Marathon racerit. Mutta minä löysin tänä kesänä kadonneen pojan itsestäni. Jos sydänkesä olisi ollut lämmin, olisin hukannut sen suotta maantiellä...

----------


## Plus

Väli-Suomen kovapohjaisilla sorateillä menee välillä 70km/h rikki kun 25mm tuubeilla päästelee alamäkeen...  :Vink:  Kuten esim. Hirvensalmella viime sunnuntaina. Asfalttiteiltä onkin parhaat mäet tasoitettu ja kierretty.

CC-slikseillä ei viitsi ajaa, koska ne ovat useimmille teille tarpeettoman paksut eivätkä niin kivat tuntumaltaan asfalttiosuuksilla. Joskus tietysti tiekarhu tekee visiitin ja sit vituttaa kunnes parin viikon päästä tie on jälleen kovettunut maantierenkaille sopivaksi.

----------


## J_K

> Keula 71.5°, chainstay 435mm ja droppia 70mm.



Hyvältähän tuo kuullostaa. Minkä kokoinen kumi menee taakse?





> Kuitua juu. Mun piti valmistajalta saada Lynskeyn haarukka, mutta oli joutunut nostaa kovasti hintaa kurssimuutosten takia ja jätin ostamatta. 
> Lynskeyn haarukkaa sais nyt hyvällä alella CRC:sta ja sen monella nimellä (Quantec, Radon, S4C... ) myytäviä kopioita(?) vielä halvemmalla monessa paikassa. Varmaan ihan sama haarukka samalta tehtaalta, mutta Lynskeyn vaakunalla hieman kalliimpi?
> 
> Ritchey on melkein jokapaikassa loppu, senkin hinta on tippunut mukavasti, mutta ei-oota on kiva myydä halvalla 
> 
> ps: mä olen ihan näin <|         |> lähellä laittaa sulle yyveetä torin puolella



Lynskeyn ja Ritcheyn haarukoita katselin omaankin projektiin, mutta valitsin kuitenkin teräksisen suuremman tilan ja raken takia. Lynskey noista kiinnostavampi on isomman tilansa ja kiinnikkeiden takia vaikka alumiinisella kaulaputkella onkin.

Yyveetä voi nakata tälläkin puolella jos ei torin puolella uskalla  :Vink: 
Kammet tai oikeammin ratas ei tule mahtumaan niin tuleekin eteen sitten 34-46 rattailla kammet.

----------


## MikkoVe

> Huonompikuntoisella hiekkatiellä tuntuu itsekin, että 38mm renkaillakin vasta 3 barin tienoilla olevilla paineilla meno muuttuu oikeasti sujuvaksi, ja silloinkin saa isompia kuoppia ja kiviä väistellä. Silti ajelen niitä mieluummin cyclolla kuin maasturilla, joka tuntuu vievän siitä touhusta kaiken haasteen ja jännityksen. Tähän tietysti vaikuttaa myös maasturin geometria ja rengasvalinta...



Paineet oli varmaan yksi vaikuttava tekijä. Minulla taisi olla viiden ja kuuden välissä, eli liikaa. Haasteesta ja jännityksestä sen verran, että sitä kyllä riitti enemmän kuin liikenteen seassa ajaessa. Heikompikuntoisella pätkällä ajo vaatii lähes koko ajan jakamatonta huomiota.





> Kannattaako heti vaihtaa takaisin kapeisiin renkaisiin? Ehkä kysymys on enemmänkin tottumuksesta. Itse olen ajanut jonkin verran erilaisia ja eri kuntoisia hiekkateitä maantiepyörällä 25mm GP4000S:llä eikä ole ollut valittamista. Tietysti vauhti pitää pitää aika korkealla jotta pehmeästi pyörittäminen onnistuu (maantievälitykset). Pito loppuu jos menee vääntämiseksi.



Hyvä tietää, että GP4000S:set kestää. Itsekin olen niillä jonkun 5 km pätkän kovapohjaista soratietä mennyt, kun päällyste hävisi yhtäkkiä tieltä, enkä viitsinyt lähteä kiertämään. Kun ei vaan yhtään ole tietoa kuinka paljon ko. kumit kestävät, niin arkailen mennä ottamaan selvää.





> Minulle tuli sama fiilis Cyclocross speedeistä. Nuo pehmeät ja lipsakat pallot lähtivät vikkelään alta pois. 
> 
> Lääkkeeksi ajattelin keveitä kiekkoja ja 31mm leveitä kunnollisia cyclo renkaita.
> 
> Edit: Kahdet kiekot on tietenkin pakolliset, mikäli pyöriä on vain yksi. Minä vaihtelen kiekkoja lähes joka päivä.



Pah, yritin kyllä googlailla hyviä renkaita. Tällaisella kohtuu hyväkuntoisella (tai niin kuvittelin) soratiestöllä en uskonut mitään kovin järeitä renkaita tarvitsevani. Etenkin kun lenkistä on osa aina päällystettyä tietä. Hain siis kompromissia. Mikäli tämä GG olisi napannut / vielä nappaa kunnolla, niin toinen kiekkosetti on varauduttu hankkimaan. Omaa aikaa arvostan ja vaivaa välttelen sen verran, ettei kumeja ole tarkoitus kovin usein vaihdella yksiin vanteisiin.

Ja joo, kävihän se puomien kierto mielessä, mutta ainakin parissa tapauksessa tien kunto puomin takana ei ollut mitenkään houkutteleva. 

Kaiken kaikkiaan edellinen postaus oli ehkä turhan synkkä. Olihan se kuitenkin ihan mukavan erilaista kuin maantiellä ajaminen. Ja meneehän tuohon runkoon 45 mm kumit. Hmm...

----------


## JackOja

> Hyvältähän tuo kuullostaa. Minkä kokoinen kumi menee taakse?



Noin 50-millinen pitäis kuulemma mahtua.





> ... Lynskey noista kiinnostavampi on isomman tilansa..



Ai niin juu, hyvä kun muistutit.

Edit: Lynskeyn haarukka lähti tulemaan

----------


## ealex

Ritchey uudessa haarukassa on valtavasti tilaa:

Linskey on vannejarruyhteensopiva, eli pakko olla vähemmän tilaa ainakin korkeussuunnassa.

----------


## JackOja

> Linskey on vannejarruyhteensopiva...



???  :Sekaisin:

----------


## ealex

Onkohan näitä eri malleja?:

P.s. taitaa olla sinunkin kuvassa maantiejarrulle reikä...

----------


## cuppis

Eiköhän tuo reikä ole lokasuojaa varten.
"Built in standard fender mounts on dropouts and fork crown for solid mounting of all types of fenders"

----------


## stenu

Eilen kävi niin, että takavaihtajan vaijeri rispaantui kahvan sisältä ja jumitti takavaihtajan keskellä pöpelikköä Hviträskin eteläpuolella. Etuvaihtajan olemassaolo nousikin sitten arvoon arvaamattomaan. Hyvin pärjäsi kahdella vaihteella loppumatkan Kopparnäsiin, minne olin matkalla, eikä tarvinnut edes reittisuunnitelmia muuttaa. Gravel Cyclistia lainaten "I love my front and rear derailleurs"  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> ...Lynskeyn haarukka lähti tulemaan



Painaa muuten katkaisemattomana 678g. Eiköhön tuosta satkun verran tuu pätkäistyä pois.

Edit:
Runkokin tuli vihdoin, hieno on ja kevyt, 1632g.

Edit2:
Ja CX1-kammet tulee... saapa nähdä laitanko 10- vai 11-lehtisen pakan. Ja mekaaniset vai hydrauliset levarit? Eipä nuo hydrauliset kustanna juurikaan enempää.
Lisäksi nyt olisi kunkkuleekerin paikka, oliskohan niitä halvennuksella missään  :Sekaisin:  Meinasin kyllä asentaa tuollainen laatikossa käyttämättömänä lojuneen hienon Crank Brothersin dh-lakrun, mutta...

----------


## stenu

^ Sopivasti ehtii valmiiks VPCX-kauden starttiin sunnuntaiksi 13.9.  :Vink: 

Etujoustoa: http://www.cxmagazine.com/stafast-su...vel-cyclocross

----------


## slow

> *nips*
> Edit:
> Runkokin tuli vihdoin, hieno on ja kevyt, 1632g.
> *nips*



Ei kuvia, ei runkoa.

----------


## JackOja

> ^ Sopivasti ehtii valmiiks VPCX-kauden starttiin sunnuntaiksi 13.9.



Ei taida ehtiä... viikon päästä viikoksi Lappiin ja sitten kolmen viikon työreissu Itä-Uudellemaalle (iltaisin olisi GG-mahdollisuuksia  :Kieli pitkällä: )  :Vihainen:  En ole kotona enkä toimistolla vastaanottamassa paketteja eikä siis kannata tilata palikoitakaan just nyt  :Vihainen: 

Eikä mulla tuota kilpailuviettiäkään ole edes nimeksi...  :Nolous: 





> Etujoustoa: http://www.cxmagazine.com/stafast-su...vel-cyclocross



Öh... ei jatkoon...





> Ei kuvia, ei runkoa.



Ahaa, pitääpä hoitaa asia lähiaikoina. Onhan siinä jo ohjauslaakeri (vaihtuu jos Kunkku löytyis jostain halvalla) ja haarukka ja "aloitusstemmi" paikallaan niin voisi projektiosastolle postata.

Excel-paino muuten 8,6kg kun toi runko olikin noin kevyt. Toleranssit ja pikkusälän huomioidenkin alle ysiin pitäis kai päästä.

----------


## stenu

Kuulostaa ihan siltä, että tosta tulee hyvä ja hieno!

Kingit on IMO yliarvostettuja ja ylihintaisia. Tarkkoja feissausten suhteen ja varsinkin hiilarikaulaputken kanssa saa olla aika tarkka, jotta pyörii nätisti, mutta ei klappaa. Vaihdoin joskus blingipäissäni Crosshairsista FSA Orbit X:n Kingiin. Kingi painaa vähän enemmän ja on hankalampi säätää, mutta onhan se blingi  :Hymy: 

Laita hydrot, ellei hirvitä, että kahvojen rikkominen kaatumalla tai indeksointien pettäminen tulee arvokkaammaksi kuin mekaanisilla. Muuta järkevää syytä päätyä mekaanisiin ei oikeastaan tuu mieleen.

Oliko taulukkopaino laskettu Hoopseilla ja minkä painoisilla renkuloilla ja polkimilla vai ilman? Mietin vaan, kun Gunnarin (muistaakseni n. 8,3 kg ajokunnossa normikrossikumeilla) runko (n. 1,85) + haarukka (n. 0,5) painaa yhteensä suunnilleen saman kuin sulla, niin aika vähän levareista tulee loppujen lopuksi takkiin.

Muoksps. VPCX:ssä ei kilpailu oo tärkeintä vaan se, että ajaa sen verran kovaa omiin voimiinsa nähden, että kalja maistuu hyvälle kisan jälkeen. Kisoissa on hyvä fiilis ja kivaa porukkaa. Suosittelen testaamaan, vaikka kisaviettiä ei olisikaan.

----------


## JackOja

> Kingit on IMO yliarvostettuja ja ylihintaisia....



Mjoo voi hyvinkin jäädä laittamatta.





> ...hiilarikaulaputken kanssa..



Sitä ei nyt ole. Mutta hitto vie kun F-torilla käväisi Ritcheyn haarukka kun mulla oli jo tuo Lynskey  :Irvistys: 





> Laita hydrot, ellei hirvitä, että kahvojen rikkominen kaatumalla tai indeksointien pettäminen tulee arvokkaammaksi kuin mekaanisilla. Muuta järkevää syytä päätyä mekaanisiin ei oikeastaan tuu mieleen.



Kyllä nyt tuntuu siltä että tulis laitettua. Toisaalta sit on myös "pakko" laittaa 11-speed pakka (ja alkuperäinen idea 29er-kiekoista häviää). Melkeinpä olis lisäksi laitettava Shimanoa kun ovat halvemmat kuin Sram. Painavammathan nuo hydraliset tulevat kyllä olemaan.

Harkinnassa vielä pitäiskö varmuuden vuoksi laittaa vaihdevivullinen etujarrukahva jos alkaa kaipaamaan etuvaihteita. Shimanolla toki pakollistakin, mutta Sramin CX1- tai Rival 1 -kahvat olis simppelimmät ja kevyemmät.





> Oliko taulukkopaino laskettu Hoopseilla ja minkä painoisilla renkuloilla ja polkimilla vai ilman?...



DT:n R23-kiekoilla (1655g) ja Spessun 33mm Trigger Pro -kumeilla (á 355g) ja EggBeatereilla (~300g) on laskettu. Ilman mitään hiilaripalikoita paitsi CX1 -kammet ja kaulaputken spacerit (7g, jotka nekin toivottavasti kaikki voi poistaa lopulta). Pullotelineekki on mukana laskuissa  :Hymy: 

Ja tullee muuttumaan vielä kokoonpano eikä tää ole mikään keventelyprojekti, mutta jos alle ysin saisi jäämään niin ilahduttaisi.

----------


## mehukatti

Millonkohan Scwalbelta tulee kauppoihin ne taannoin julkistetut G One -renkaat, jotka tarkoitettu gravel grindingiin. Voisi olla hyvä vaihtoehto Spessun Trigger Pro:lle niille, jotka haluu tubeless-renkaat.

----------


## JackOja

Renkaista puheen ollen... tää Challengen Gravel Grinder vois olla mukava. Shop4crossilla neljään kymppiin. Olikos tuollaisen "open tubular" -kumin kanssa ylimääräistä säätöä tiedossa? Ei vissiin.

----------


## stenu

Challengen omat sivut hämää, koska mun mielestä Gravel Grinderista ei  taida todellisuudessa olla Open Tubular -versiota lainkaan, mutta jos  tilaat sieltä jotain, niin tilaisiks mulle tommoset  38-milliset tavalliset Grinderit. On pitänyt testata niitä jo kauan,  josko olis hyvä kompromissi X'Plor MSO:n ja Contin CX Speedin väliltä.  Maksan puolet posteista.

Noin muuten opentubulaarit on  kohtuullisen vaikeet asentaa uutena, mutta kyllä ne paikoilleen saa.  Tubelessvanne ei helpota hommaa. Muuten ne on musta vähän sellaset  palstapyöräilyrenkaat, kun näyttää tuubeilta, mutta ominaisuudet ei ole  kyllä samanmoiset. Mulla on tavalliset ollut 60tpi Grifo Racet ja 300tpi  Open Tubular Grifot. Tavallinen on vähän kevyempi, kyljet on siinä  ohuemmat, profiili vähän korkeampi ja kapeampi. OT kestää ajaa vähän  pienemmillä paineilla, mistä krossitouhuissa on ehkä hyötyä. Mutta ei ne  mitkään taikamattorenkaat ole silti. Rullaavuudessa ei ole musta ole eroa. Tubeleksena ne ei toimi  ja välillä kulutuspinnat irtoaa rungosta turhan vikkelään.

----------


## stenu



----------


## IncBuff

Tuo nastakumi näyttää kiinnostavalta? Milloin tälläisiä pitäisi kaupassa olla? Aika perseestä postailla vaan kuvia ilman linkkejä.

----------


## stenu

http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/03/30/...tubeless-more/

Jos googlaa "Maxxis Bolster" tai "Maxxis Rambler", niin tulee ekalle riville. Vanha uutinen, julkaistu jo keväällä. Rambleria en ole mistään vielä läytänyt myynnistä. Hi5bikes myy Maxxista, sieltä varmaan vois kysyä. Jos Bolster on taittuva, niin siinä on kyllä selkeä kilpailija Gravdalille, kun sen luulisi ainakin olevan edullisempi.

----------


## Halloo halloo

^ Infoa, jos löytyy.

----------


## mehukatti

Nuo Maxxikset näyttää kyllä todella hyvältä. Varsinkin Bolster varsinkin kun on ilmeisesti taittuva, tubeless ready ja Exo-kyljillä. Suurin osa nykyisistä nastarenkaista on hirveää paskaa, kun ne on teräsvaijerilla, paksuilla seinämillä, eikä virallisesti tubeless ready. Tosin en kyllä pidätä hengitystä noiden suhteen. Tuntuu nykyään, että Maxxis julkaisee renkaita ja ne tulee joskus hamassa tulevaisuudessa kauppaan, tai sitten ei. Oisko enempi OEM-myynnistä kiinni, että ottavatko noita tuotantoon vaiko ei.

----------


## IncBuff

Joo joku sais pikku hiljaa tuoda järkevän nastakumin markkinoille myös ei-maasturi kokoluokassa. Tuo näyttäisi alustavasti olevan sellainen, mutta sitä ei ilmeisesti oikeasti ole olemassa.

----------


## stenu

> Renkaista puheen ollen... tää Challengen Gravel Grinder vois olla mukava. Shop4crossilla neljään kymppiin. Olikos tuollaisen "open tubular" -kumin kanssa ylimääräistä säätöä tiedossa? Ei vissiin.



Tän jutun perusteella Open Tubular -versio Gravel Grinderista olisi tulossa 36-millisenä, joskin kuva sanoo 33. Jos pitää kuitenkin paikkansa, niin ne on kuin tehty mulle. Olisivat sopivasti vähän reilumman kokoiset kuin UCI-mittaiset, mutta ei liian möhköt, miltä 40-milliset on ruennut tuntumaan.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Voisikohan tässä ketjussa kysäistä että onko porukoilla kokemuksia a) kiinankuituisista cyclorungoista ja/tai b) TRP:n Hy/Rd jarruttimista?

----------


## mehukatti

Bike24:ssa Schwalbe G-one jo listoilla. Tässä leveempi 40mm malli:

https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...product=143271

Ilmeisesti Maxxis Rambler tulee myös tuotantoon, kun on Maxxiksen 2016-katalogissakin:

http://maxxistires.de/wp-content/upl...talog_2016.pdf

Vaikea valita näiden välilltä.

----------


## cuppis

^^kyllähän sitä voisi, rohkeasti vaan härkää sarvista.

----------


## JackOja

Olisko mielipiteitä, suunnitelmissa laittaa Sramin Rival 1 -palikkaa projektiin, mutta ajattelin jos normi Rival-takavaihtaja (11s) ilman kytkintä kelpais kun olis paljon halvempi. Vai olisko se kytkimellinen vaihtaja oleellinen jutska topicinmukaisessa (ja satunnainen CX) käytössä?

Vähän sekasikiö jokatapauksessa tulee kun kammet on CX1 (kiitokset vielä J_K:lle hyvistä kaupoista) enkä raaski sentään CX1-kahvoja ostaa ellei nyt törmää johonkin hillittömään tarjoukseen ennen päätöksiä.

Edelleen mietinnässä myös josko tarttis ensisijassa laittaa vaihteellinen etujarrukahva siltä varalta, että alkais kaivata enempiä vaihteita. Kallistumassa kyllä siihen, ettei tarttis.

----------


## IncBuff

Mitäs tollainen Rival 1 takavaihtaja kytkimellä maksaa?

----------


## Puskis

> Mitäs tollainen Rival 1 takavaihtaja kytkimellä maksaa?



Satasen. Painoa myös noin puolet lisää.

----------


## JackOja

^katos vaan kun onkin nyt satasen, silloin kun viimeksi Exceliin naputtelin oli 129,90. Ihmettelinkin pientä hintaeroa CX1-vaihtajaan. Mutta saahan tuon satkun hinnalla silti 2 ja ½ normi-Rivalia.

----------


## IncBuff

Jaa no eipä tuo sitten auta että laittaisi maastovaihtajan. GX on niin vähän halvempi. Vai toimiiko nuo enää ristiin 11-speed systeemeissä.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Vai toimiiko nuo enää ristiin 11-speed systeemeissä.



Eikö toi "SRAM 10-/11-fach Exact Actuation™" tarkoittais juuri sitä, että sekä maasto/maantie että 10/11 toimii ristiin?

----------


## IncBuff

Voipa tuo olla. 

Mää kyllä arvelisin, että toimii kevyessä crossikäytössä ilman kytkimellistä vaihtajaa. Srameissa tuo jousi kun on vielä jäykempi kuin Shimanossa. Mun työmatkahimmelin 1x8 tosi löysällä Claris-vaihtajallakin on toiminut ihan hyvin vaikka surutta tulee hypittyä kanttareilta tai niiden päälle. Rattaana on halpis-superstar. Maastossakin tullut ajettu noilla racefaceilla siten, että takavaihtajan kytkin unohtunut auki eikä oo ketjut lähteneet.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

> Eikö toi "SRAM 10-/11-fach Exact Actuation™" tarkoittais juuri sitä, että sekä maasto/maantie että 10/11 toimii ristiin?



Sramin Exact Actuation -systeemit toimii 10-vaihteisena ristiin maantiellä ja maastossa. Maastopuolella Sramilla ei 11-vaihteisena ole Exact Actuationia, vaan X-Actuation, jonka cable pull ja derailleur ratio ovat erilaiset. Maantiepuolella Sramilla on 11-vaihteinen Exact Actuation, jonka cable pull ja derailleur ratio ovat samat kuin 10-systeemissä.

Tuolta lisää: http://blog.artscyclery.com/science-...compatibility/

----------


## JackOja

^niin joo, erittäin hyvä huomautus. Elikkäs 11-speedin maantiekahvoille 11-speed maantievaihtaja TAI 10-speedistä kumpi tahansa. Eiks niin?

----------


## Vrad

Eli 10spd X9 toimisi 11spd rival kahvojen kanssa?

----------


## JackOja

^niin... mitenhän toi olis. Edellä keskustellun ja Karen linkin perusteella sanoisin että toimii ja itseäkin voisi kiinnostaa moinen kombo... mutta onko käytössä tuolloin 10 vai 11 vaihdetta? Kumpi se taas määrää, vipu vai vaihtaja?

----------


## Vrad

Itseä kiinnostaa kun mulla on takana juuri tuo X9.. Se että onko sivuttain liikevaraa riittävästi 11spd pakalle onkin eri asia. Eikös toi sramin 11 pakka ollut hieman leveämpi? Kahvahan määrää "askeleet".

----------


## JackOja

Leveämpihän se hieman on. Liikerataa ei paljoa lisää tarvita 10->11 pakkojen välillä ja rajoitinruuvithan siellä ottaa ensimmäisenä vastaan. Ottaa jommankumman pään rajoittimen kokonaan pois tai viilailee siitä vastakappaleesta tavaraa pois? Kuka kokeilee ekana?

----------


## Kalle H

> Ilmeisesti Maxxis Rambler tulee myös tuotantoon, kun on Maxxiksen 2016-katalogissakin:
> 
> http://maxxistires.de/wp-content/upl...talog_2016.pdf



Onkohan tämä nyt sitten huono enne, kun tota bolster-nastakumia ei näy 2016 vuoden kataloogissa lainkaan? Muutenkaan koko kumista ei löyty oikein mitään mainintaan tuo maaliskuussa julkaistun Bikerumorin uutisen jälkeen.

----------


## tehaku

> Mää kyllä arvelisin, että toimii kevyessä crossikäytössä ilman kytkimellistä vaihtajaa. Srameissa tuo jousi kun on vielä jäykempi kuin Shimanossa.



Itsellä on kolme 1x -setuppia: 1x10 Sram x9 type2, 1x10 Sram Rival ja 1x9 Shimano xt. Noista ensimmäinen on kytkimellä ja muut ilman kytkintä. Shimanon vaihtaja on reipas 5v vanha. Olen saanut ketjun putoamaan ainoastaan tuolla ensimmäisellä setupilla, joka on täpärissä. Muilla ketju ei ole koskaan pudonnut, vaikka rytyytystä nekin ovat kokeneet. Eli en pitäisi ongelmana laittaa cycloon vaihtajaa ilman kytkintä.

----------


## stenu

On Onelta edullisia ja edullisehkoja kuitugraindereita vähemmän tai enemmän värikkäistä tykkääville:

----------


## Redondo

Onko kellään muuten kokemusta Kona Esattosta? Aika vähän tuntuu testejä yms pyörästä löytyvän...

----------


## mehukatti

> Onkohan tämä nyt sitten huono enne, kun tota bolster-nastakumia ei näy 2016 vuoden kataloogissa lainkaan? Muutenkaan koko kumista ei löyty oikein mitään mainintaan tuo maaliskuussa julkaistun Bikerumorin uutisen jälkeen.



Veikkaisin, että ei tuu ainakaan täksi talveksi. Jossain kuvissa tohon samaan renkaaseen oli painettu kylkeen malliksi "MAXX-ICE".



Harmi kyllä, koska taittuvakylkisiä nastarenkaita on aika vähän. Gravdalikin maksaa ihan överisti.

----------


## IncBuff

Toivottavasti toi päätyis tuotantoon. Ostaisin heti.

----------


## jarit

Ninerilta RLT9 upgrade läpiakseleille. Vihreä-keltainen väritys on todella hieno.

----------


## JackOja

Tulipa tuo omakin valmiiksi männä viikolla. Ajokokemukset nollassa vielä. Varmaan ihan patska vehje.

----------


## twentyniner

Näyttääkin ihan paskalta, ei voi siis olla hyvä  :Hymy:

----------


## Hääppönen

Juu, ei kannata edes koeajolle lähteä.  :Hymy:

----------


## pätkä

Toiseen ketjuun jo kommentoinkin mutta sanotaan tähän vielä, että kylläpä pahan paiskasi :Cool: .

----------


## Jami2003

Aikasta pelkistetyn kaunis  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Toi kun on noin simppelin nätti, nii ei edes teipit vanteissa haittaa. Itte ottaisin kyllä pois, niin menispä oikeestaan vaan yhdellä sanalla, eli täydellinen. Ja säästyis pari grammaakin niistä nestejarrujen tuomista ylimääräisistä  :Vink:

----------


## slow

Peukaloita Jaskan kulkineelle. Useita.

----------


## kmw

Voi vihne q komia. Ajamaan siitä, hushus!

----------


## JackOja

> ...Ajokokemukset nollassa vielä. Varmaan ihan patska vehje.



No nyt vihdoin ajelin. Ei se patska ole. Itse asiassa on pirun kiva. Hämmästyin, ettei tarvinnut ekalla lenkillä koskea satulan tai tangon säätöihin lainkaan. Välityksetkin vaikutti mukavilta (38/11-32).

Ohjaus tuntui alussa jotenkin aika hitaalta. Asia korjaantui vauhtia lisäämällä eikä loppulenkillä enää asiaan kiinnittänyt huomiota. Meno oli tukevan tuntuista. Hidaskulkuista pikkupolkua ei vielä tullut testattua.

Lynskeyn keula tuntui äkkiseltään aika kovalta, olisi mielenkiintoista jossain vaiheessa testata jotain toistakin, Ritchey, Genesis tjsp... Muuten meno oli toivotun smuuttia, pariin otteeseen piti ihan tarkistaa onko takakumissa vielä ilmaa. Takahaarukka ei kuitenkaan joustanut sivusuunnassa putkelta runtatessa. Sitä pelkäsin eniten koska sitä tapahtuu mun teräs-Ninerissa jonkin verran.

Komponenttivalintoihin olin tyytyväinen, etenkin nuo Rival 1-kahvat ja hydrojarrut vaikutti päteviltä. Forcen takavaihtajakin toimi kuin unelma. Kiekot tuntuivat ajossa mukavan keveiltä.

Melko täysiä tolla tuntuis pääsevän kun jaksais polkea.

Pitää vielä miettiä laittaisko tuohonkin nastakumit vai riittäisikö yksi talvipyörä. Nyt tuntuis, ettei ehkä malta laittaa seisontaan.

----------


## J T K

Ai että. Ihan sattuu.

----------


## tlk

Hieno on JackOjan pyörä. Harmi kun tuo optio ei ollut tiedossa, kun päädyin omaani. Erittäin pitkän speksauksen jälkeen voimat loppuivat kesken, tunnustin omat rajani ajan suhteen (budjetti toki ylittyi reippaasti) ja päädyin tarkalleen vuosi sitten tilaamaan titsku-Roven, joka viimein saapui 10 kk odottelun jälkeen syksyllä. Olen hyvin tyytyväinen pyörään, mutta ulkonäön osalta on vielä arpominen kesken. Tämän vuoden mallissahan on teippi-decalsit toisin kuin -15 mallissa (ja myös kiekoissa) eli vielä on ratkaistava revinkö mahdollisesti niistä jotakin pois (muuta on jo saanut hittiä muutenkin). Pyörä näyttää nyt toistaiseksi tältä:







> Forcen takavaihtajakin toimi kuin unelma.



Mulla tuntuu muuten toimivan hyvin, mutta jotakin pientä häikkää on kun vaihtaa kevyemmälle useita pykäliä kerralla. Tämä ilmenee kun polkee suurimmalla välityksellä (ketju on pienimmällä lehdellä takapakasta ja isolla eturattaalla) ja vaihtaa kevyemmälle niin että vaihtajasta painaa vivun pohjaan, eli pitäisi nousta kerralla pari pykälää isommalle rattaalle, niin silloin tuntuu että ketjut eivät löydä kunnolla kohdalle vaan raksuttavat ja samalla tulee helposti "polkaistua tyhjää". Tästä eteenpäin tuntuu siltä että toimii paremmin. Onko tähän mitään vinkkiä että mistä mahtaa johtua eli voiko tuota korjata mitenkään helposti?

----------


## JackOja

On muuten tavattoman hieno Rove! Oli pitkään spekuissa minullakin.

Tuntuuko, että noi crank bootsit on tarpeen? Itse ajattelin kokeilla jos pärjäisi ilman.

----------


## tlk

Kiitti, 

en mä oikein tiedä noista... oon aika neuroottinen eli otin siksi ainakin alkuun käyttöön kunnes kolhut ei enää harmita. Kerran iskin kammen jo kiveen eli sikäli hyvä että oli.

----------


## mehukatti

Hi5bikesissa jo listoilla, tosin ei  hyllyssä:

http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~CNArx0000001...4=M-TB96268000

----------


## slow

^^Toimivat lisäksi mukavasti väripisteinä. Hieno pyörä kaikkinensa.

----------


## stenu

Vähän erilainen viritys titskukaunottarien jatkoks  :Hymy: . Meidän vanha KONkAri muuttu tällaseksi rospuuttogrinderiksi. Eilisiltaisen testilenkin perusteella tuota ei pysäytä tappajasepeli eikä syysmyrsky. Yllättävän tasapainoinen ajettavakin. Tanko tuli tolla varastosta löytyneellä stemmillä vähän liian ylös, pitää keksiä jostain lyhyt 6-asteinen tilalle. Kakskutonen kiekko toimii tällaisessa käytössä yllätävänkin hyvin; ei tartte ylipitkää chainstaytä eikä ole toe overlapin kanssa ongelmia, vaikka 2,25-tuumainen rengas ja lokari. Alpencross Smart Samit rullaa paljon paremmin kuin umpikumipistosuojatut krossarirenkaat ja on mukavampi ajaa. Jos ydintalvi iskee, niin varastossa odottaa 2,1-tuumaiset ISP:t. Runko vois olla kaksi senttiä lyhyempi (ei olis siltikään toe overlappia) ja vähän vähemmän slouppaava, niin toi näyttäiskin ihan järkevältä...

Olennaiset:
Kona Kilauea '98, Reiska 631
Dt Hugi/Revo/Dt XR 4.1
Gevenalle/Shimano 2x9 (32/44 ja 11-28)
Curana C-lite
Nitto M18



Takajarrun hangeri pitää vielä virittää toisin, koska toi böijaa liikaa ja etutartsin kiinnikkeen vois yrittää virittää toimimaan hangerina, niis sais tarakan takapään ylemmäs.

----------


## arctic biker

Varsin viehko näyttö Stenulta kaiken tingan ohessa . Oiskoon lokarit pikkasen liika lähellä renkaita ajatellen loskakelejä?  Toki sydäntäni lämmittävä kulkuväline. Muutamakin iloinen hymiö!

----------


## PuffySticker

Rampler-kumeista odotan testiraportteja ensi kevääksi. Hienoa harmaata kyl ylläolevissa kuvissa. Tosin ovatpa turhan puhtaita makuuni.

----------


## Iko

Iltaa!

Kesästä asti on speksauslistalla ollut kategoriaan sopiva pyörä, maastopyöräilijän "maantielenkkien" lisäksi palvelisi myös kommuutterina. Olin jo tilaamassa uutta Rovea, mutta paikallisen toimitus menee helmikuulle... Evansilta löytyi houkutteleva tarjous http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...-bike-ec072576 Mitäs mieltä raati on? Vinkkejä kaipaisin myös koon (56 vai 58) valintaan, usein kun mitoillani tuntuu osuvan kahden koon väliin. Kokemusta käyräsarvisista ei ole kuin Konan Major Onesta (vm.-10). Bikefitin Comfort road mittaus antoi seuraavat suositukset: stack 586, reach 408, ett 582 ja seat tube c-t 577. Norcossa siis koossa 58 stack 604 ja reach 393, 56:ssa taas stack 585 ja reach 384.

----------


## huotah

Kaipaisin vinkkejä gg-fillarista pienikokoiselle kuskille. Olen tähän mennessä yrittänyt etsiä cx-pyörien joukosta jotain ao. mittoja vastaavaa, mutta huonolla menestyksellä. Ehkä gg-pyöristä löytyisi jotain tähän suuntaan:

stack +520mm
reach noin 350mm
(e)TT noin 495-500mm
istuinputki noin 500mm (sloupattu)

----------


## JiiÄm

> Kaipaisin vinkkejä gg-fillarista pienikokoiselle kuskille. Olen tähän mennessä yrittänyt etsiä cx-pyörien joukosta jotain ao. mittoja vastaavaa, mutta huonolla menestyksellä. Ehkä gg-pyöristä löytyisi jotain tähän suuntaan:
> 
> stack +520mm
> reach noin 350mm
> (e)TT noin 495-500mm
> istuinputki noin 500mm (sloupattu)



Feltin tämän vuoden 47cm cx olisi seuraavilla mitoilla:

Stack 525mm
Reach 368mm
TT (horisontaalinen) 510mm
ST c-t 470mm

Vähän esitettyjä mittoja pidempi joo, 2016-malli on vielä hitusen siitäkin.

----------


## mehukatti

> Rampler-kumeista odotan testiraportteja ensi kevääksi.



Kuulemma tammikuun lopussa tulee Hi5Bikesiin lähetys Maxxikselta, mutta epäselvää vielä, että tuleeko Ramblereita.

Mutta mikä jännintä, niin myivät Hi5Bikesista yllättäen Santa Cruz Stigmata -runkosetin mukaan. Nyt sitten pienessä epätietoisuudessa mietin, että onko se tarpeeksi gravel vai pitääkö heittää roskikseen?  :Vink:  Santa Cruz itse kirjoittaa: a 'cross, gravel, just go ride bike. Kun vertaa vanhaa 56cm Warbirdiä tuohon 56cm Stigmataan, niin jälkimmäisessä on millin korkeampi keskiö ja puol astetta jyrkempi ohjainkulma. Ei siis hirveetä eroa ainakaan paperilla. Mutta sen verran kevyt tuo Stigmata on, että pyörän paino taitaa heilahtaa alle 8.0kg vanhoilla palikoilla. Suurin osa niistä siirtyy heittämällä kun keskiökin on sama PF30, mutta vanhat Novatecin X-Light Disc -navat pitää vaihtaa 142x12 ja 15x100 -versioihin. Toivottavasti laipat on samat, että voi käyttää vanhoja pinnoja? 40+mm renkaatkin pitäis mahtua heittämällä ja ne tuo varmaan hiekkateille sekä huonokuntoisille alustoille kaivattua mukavuutta ja pehmeyttä ajotuntumaan.

----------


## huotah

> Feltin tämän vuoden 47cm cx olisi seuraavilla mitoilla:
> 
> Stack 525mm
> Reach 368mm
> TT (horisontaalinen) 510mm
> ST c-t 470mm
> 
> Vähän esitettyjä mittoja pidempi joo, 2016-malli on vielä hitusen siitäkin.



Kiitos, tämä merkitty muistiin. Tätä tutkiessa huomasin että Feltin V-sarjastakin näyttää löytyvän pientä runkoa.

----------


## velib

Konan Jaken 48 on myös melko pieni:

Stack 543
Reach 370
ST 470
TT 515

Ja Rove on suunnilleen samoissa mitoissa. Jos vannejarrut kelpaavat, saa Surly Cross-Checkiä pienessä koossa. Levyjarrullista Straggleria taas saa pienempänä 650b-renkailla. Noiden reach on hieman suurempi, mutta ovat ilmeisesti niin matalia, että yleensä käytetään jonkin verran spacereita, mikä tuo tietysti ohjaamoa myös lähemmäs.

----------


## JiiÄm

> Kiitos, tämä merkitty muistiin. Tätä tutkiessa huomasin että Feltin V-sarjastakin näyttää löytyvän pientä runkoa.



Hyvä juttu että oli apua. Noita 2015-malleja luulis kaiken lisäksi saavan sopivaan hintaan jos koko vaan natsaa. Tuota V-sarjaa en edes muistanut, siinä on kyllä yksi (vähän pystympi) vaihtoehto.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Miten paljon tuollaisessa GG pyörässä on lyhentämisvaraa stemmissä? Edelleen kaivelee tuo cyklon puuttuminen ja tuo GT Graden väri miellyttäisi erittäin paljon: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gt-grade-al-claris-2015/ Pyörän kanssa olenkin pyytänyt jo kokeneemmilta apua, mutta kaivelee tuo koko valinta kun M kokoa olisi saatavilla ja olen 174cm/80cm. Se osuu alareunalle ja S olisi varmasti järkevämpi valinta, mutta kun se on loppu. Stemmi on 110mm M koossa niin onko sitä mahdollista lyhentää esim 20-30mm ilman että ohjaus menee ihan kuralle ? Vai onko vain järkevämpää unohtaa koko pyörä kun S koko on loppu.

----------


## stenu

Makuasioita tietenkin, mutta musta lyhyempi on itseasiassa parempi ainakin jos on yhtään loivempi ohjauskulma ja periaatteessa vaikka ei olisikaan siinä tapauksessa, että pyörää ajaa yhtään maastoisemmilla alustoilla. Oikeastaan ihmetyttää, että vieläkin speksataan muaallakin kuin asfaltilla ajettavien käyrätankoisten pyörien rungoista niin lyhyitä ja stemmeistä pitkiä. Luulisi, että maastureiden vanavedessä tullee muoti tämänkin asian suhteen muuttumaan heti, kun aika on kypsä sille, että slämmätty ylipitkä stemmi ei olekaan cool.

Mulla on Crosshairsissa 0-asteinen 90 mm stemmi, koska musta se on ajettavuuden kannalta paras niin. Ajoasennon kannalta voisi 100-millinen olla jopa vähän parempi, mutta ei tule sellaista.

----------


## JackOja

Bikeradar on listannut mielestään päheimmät GG-fillarit tulevalle kaudelle:

----------


## Hiilari

Tein syssyllä levyjarrullisen crossariprojektin ja harmillisesti siinä on juuri tuo stenun kuvailema ongelma. Loiva kulma ja 130 mm pitkä stemmi. Ja kun kulma on loiva niin etuhaarukan yläpääkin tulee n. 2 cm taakepäin verrattuna maantiepyörään jossa saman mittainen vaakaputki. Ja tuloksena on aika huono ajettavuus: sekä kiikkerä putkelta ajettaessa että junamaisen kankea kun tulee mutkaan. 90 mm stemmillä on parempi mutta stonga tulee mulla liian lähelle. Hitto, olisi pitänyt ottaa pykälää isompi runko. Taitaa mennä setti myyntiin keväällä, ja talviajo jatkuu hitaalla mutta vakaan turvallisella täpärillä. Täytyy miettiä ostaako isomman samanlaisen rungon (näitä nude carbon cc runkoja joita on eBay pullollaan) vaiko joku On-One Kaffenback tyyppinen maantie/retki tyyppinen runko levarikiinnikkeillä.

----------


## FreeZ

Lepposan maantiepyörän etsintä päätyi nyt sitten uuden Warbird:in kasaamiseen. Osia alkaa pikkuhiljaa rantautumaan kotosuomeen ja setuppi nyt näyttää muodostuvan seuraavanlaiseksi:

- SRAM 1x11 Hydro Rival kahvat ja GX vaihtaja, Rival 1 kammet 42t rattaalla
- 29er kiekot Superstarilta
- Schwalbe S-One renkaat alkuun tubelessina

Osien painoilla leikitty Excelissä ja näyttää ihan lupaavalta, mutta katsotaan kun projekti etenee.

----------


## aland

Genesis Croix 30 tai GT Grade 105? Genesis varmasti mukavampi jokapäivän pyörä ja GT vähän vauhdikkaampi mutta vähän jäykempi?

Miten noi koot näiden pyörien kanssa? Ymmärsin että Genesis on vähän pieni kooltaan kun taas GT on iso. Itse 188/91, onkohan Genesis 58(XL) ja GT 56 oikeat koot minulle? Onkohan nämä pyörät nähtävissä pyörämessuilla?

----------


## kmw

Velobiassa on Genesistä, mutta eivät ole messuilla kun ihan omat bileet https://www.velobia.fi/prospercart/

----------


## Isä nitro

Minä astetta isompi, joten minulla 58 eli XL Grade GT. Et maininnut olitko kiinnostunut alumiinista vai kuidusta, mutta jälkimmäinen on jäykkä niin halutessani ja joustaa silloin kun pitää. Minun käyttööni pyörä on täydellinen ratkaisu kun etsin kerran nopeaa mutta samalla myös mukavaa vehjestä. 

Messuamisesta ja näytekappaleista en tiedä, mutta tällä hetkellä GTtä saa rahalla Velosportista. Luulin aikanaan että myyvät vain alumiinia, mutta myös kuitua löytyy rahaa vastaan. Nyt kun oikein tarkkaan mietin, niin taisi olla messujen aikaan jotain happeningiä uudessa liikkeessä.

----------


## aland

> Minä astetta isompi, joten minulla 58 eli XL Grade GT. Et maininnut olitko kiinnostunut alumiinista vai kuidusta, mutta jälkimmäinen on jäykkä niin halutessani ja joustaa silloin kun pitää. Minun käyttööni pyörä on täydellinen ratkaisu kun etsin kerran nopeaa mutta samalla myös mukavaa vehjestä. 
> 
> Messuamisesta ja näytekappaleista en tiedä, mutta tällä hetkellä GTtä saa rahalla Velosportista. Luulin aikanaan että myyvät vain alumiinia, mutta myös kuitua löytyy rahaa vastaan. Nyt kun oikein tarkkaan mietin, niin taisi olla messujen aikaan jotain happeningiä uudessa liikkeessä.



Kuidusta (ja teräksestä = Genesis) olen kiinostunut, en alumiinista.
Oletko kuinka paljon isompi kuin minä? Onko tuo 56 edes vaihtoehto minulle siis? Täytyy päästä viikonloppuna tuonne Velosporttiin. Itse tulen maastopyöräilystä ja mitä nyt olen lukenut niin tämä GT olisi oiva pyörä minulle :-)

----------


## Isä nitro

> Kuidusta olen kiinostunut. Oletko kuinka paljon isompi kuin minä?



Pituutta 193 cm, inseamia en nyt tähän hätään muista. Kyselepä vielä GT Graden omasta ketjusta tällä samaisella palstalla, josko sieltä löytyisi kokokysymykseesi parempaa osviittaa. Voisin täältä käsin kuitenkin kuvitella, että tuo 56 olisi sinulle passeli. 

Tuo carbon 105 on järkevämmin hinnoiteltu kuin Ultegra. Eroa kun on noin tuhat euroa. Löysin omani Saksasta Thebikeshopista ylivuotisena. Toinen Euroopan myyjä on Evanscycles, mutta kummassakaan ei ole enää tarjolla viimevuotista satoa, mikä on tässä vaiheessa vuotta aika luonnollista.

----------


## mehukatti

> http://ridinggravel.com/wp-content/u...1/PB130001.jpg



Nyt löytyy Rambleria Hi5Bikesista. Mitäs polkupyöränkuljettajat on tykänny?

----------


## stenu

^Kävin aamulla hakemassa ja laitoin heti alle, sisureilla tosin ja kapealle vanteelle. Ensivaikutelmat:

+Profiili on mukavan pyöreä. Ei itseohjaa samalla tapaa kuin Clement X'plor.
+ tai - (riippuu tarpeesta ja rungosta) Rambler on vähän 40-millistä X'ploria kapeampi ehkä myös vähän matalampi. X'plor tekee mulla vähän tiukkaa Gunnarin chainstayhin, Ramblerissa on tilaa sen verran, että voisi mahtua pyörimään leveämmän vanteen kanssa ja tubeleksenakin.
+ tai - Asettui helposti vanteelle sisureilla eli reunanauha ei ole mitenkään erityisen tiukka.
+Profiilin pyöreydestä johtuen reunanappulat pysyy irti tiestä kovemmilla paineilla, joten rullaa asfaltilla aika kivasti
-Profiilin pyöreydestä johtuen reunanappuloilla ei ole paljon virkaa muutoin kuin tosi pienillä paineilla ajaessa.
-Aika jämynoloinen ja paksut kyljet. Ei mitenkään erityisen smooth ajotuntuma ainakaan uutena, mutta voi muuttua, kunhan runkorakenne saa vähän eloa.

Kyllä noi varmaan loppuun jaksaa ajaa, mutta jos runko ei ajossa muutu joustavamman oloiseksi, niin en osta toiste. Palaan asiaan, kun on kilsoja alla ja kokeiltu myös tubeleksena.

Kokonaisuudessaan rullaa ihan ok eli suunnilleen samoin kuin X'plor ja WTB Cross Boss 35 mm, joka on mun suosikki ja referenssirengas tällä hetkellä. Cross Bossissa on kunnon kuvio, joten pitoa on enemmän kuin noissa varsinaissa gravel-renkaissa, mutta kuitenkin se rullaa yhtä hyvin, jopa asfaltilla, ja se on erittäin mukava rengas ajaa. Cross Boss on nimellismittaansa isompi. Profiili saattaa olla vähän korkeampi kuin Ramblerissa, mutta ehkä aavistuksen kapeampi. Cross Boss istuu vanteelle niin tiukasti, että sisureiden kanssa se on melkolailla mahdoton ja tubeleksenakin saa venytellä, että nousee vanteelle. Mutta sen ansiosta se on eka krossitubeless mulla, jota en ole saanut blurppaamaan missään tilanteessa.

Posti toi eilen myös Challengen Gravel Grinderit (38 mm 120tpi), mutta Evansilta olivat toimittaneet toisen renkaan 60tpi-versiona, vaikka molempien piti siis olla noita kevyempiä, joten jätin ne vielä pakettiin. Vaikuttivat tosi pieniltä nimellismittaansa nähden. Linttaan taiteltuna renkaan leveys on suunnilleen samaa luokkaa kuin Conti CX Speed 35 mm, joka ei ole todellisuudessa kuin noin 33 mm leveä. Itseasiassa asentamaton Gravel Grinder on yhtä leveä tai kapea kuin 33-millinen tanwall Grifo, jolla on ajettu jonkin verran eli runko on saattanut vähän venyä. 120tpi Gravel Grindereissa oli ohuemmat kyljet kuin 120tpi X'plorissa tai 120tpi Ramblerissa.

----------


## Kahvupaussi

.[/QUOTE] Posti toi eilen myös Challengen Gravel Grinderit (38 mm 120tpi), mutta Evansilta olivat toimittaneet toisen renkaan 60tpi-versiona, vaikka molempien piti siis olla noita kevyempiä, joten jätin ne vielä pakettiin. Vaikuttivat tosi pieniltä nimellismittaansa nähden. Linttaan taiteltuna renkaan leveys on suunnilleen samaa luokkaa kuin Conti CX Speed 35 mm, joka ei ole todellisuudessa kuin noin 33 mm leveä. Itseasiassa asentamaton Gravel Grinder on yhtä leveä tai kapea kuin 33-millinen tanwall Grifo, jolla on ajettu jonkin verran eli runko on saattanut vähän venyä. 120tpi Gravel Grindereissa oli ohuemmat kyljet kuin 120tpi X'plorissa tai 120tpi Ramblerissa.[/QUOTE]

Challange GG sekä Conti Cx Speed oli itsellä kärkivaihtoehtoina seuraaviksi kumeiksi cycloon. Harmi, ettei nimellisleveydet toteudu, mielellään ottaisin 35-40mm.  Nykyiset Sammy Slickit ovat oikeesti 35mm (vanne 17mm), joten ehkä pitäydyn niissä. Schwalbeilla ajettu 3000 ja pari tuhatta vielä jäljellä.

----------


## velib

19mm vanteella näyttäisi Gravel Grinder olevan 37mm. Ne ovat menossa pian 17mm vanteelle, täytyy mitata sillä uudestaan. Kovemmalla paineella keskikuvio rullaa hyvin, ja matalammalla taas reunanappulat tuovat pitoa. Olen ollut kyllä noihin tyytyväinen, mutta alkoi tehdä mieli testata hieman ronskimpaa sekä tubeless-yhteensopivaa rengasta niin tilasin nanot. Muistaakseni ne venyivät samalla vanteella 40mm tienoille heti alkuunsa, käyttökokemuksia ei vielä ole kun tubelessviritys on jäänyt tekemättä.

----------


## mehukatti

Omat kokemukset Ramblerista on, että aluksi tuntui rullaavan tosi tahmeasti, kun verrokkina oli Spessun 33mm Trigger Prot. Näillä jälkimmäisillä tuli esim. poljettua Giro d'Espoo 35km/h keskarilla, Ramblereilla tuli taas 100 metrin jälkeen mieleen, että ei todellakaan haluis näillä lähteä pidemmälle asfalttilenkille. Toisaalta eihän niitä sinne ookkaan tarkoitettu. Mutta kun on jaksanut pitää Ramblerit pyörässä niin tuntuu, että alkutahmeus on kadonnut ja nyt ne rullaa ihan hyvin. Mutta mikä tärkeämpää, niin kyllähän toi kuvio ja iso ilmatila on aika jees hiekkateillä ja röykkyisemmässä menossa. Kun laskee paineita jonnekin 2.75bar paikkeille (75kg kuski) niin tulee sellaista pehmeyttä ja mukavuutta, mitä ei cx-renkailla ole mahdollista saada. Itseasiassa mietin, että josko kokeilis Korso MTB:tä Ramblereiden kanssa.

----------


## Taneli79

Tuli uutta näkökulmaa soranjauhantaan, kun hankin kevättalvella 29” jäykkäperän (Trek Procaliber). Alkuperäisenä tarkoituksena oli ajaa sillä talven lenkit ja nautiskella kesällä polkuajosta. Maaston sulamista ja kuivumista odotellessani ajoin maasturilla maalis-huhtikuussa aika paljon sora- ja hiekkateillä. Nyt kun routa on sulanut ja maasto pääosin kuivaa, huomaan ajavani maasturilla edelleen pääosin soratierallia. Tai oikeastaan lenkit koostuvat sorateistä, helpoista kangaspoluista, latu- ja metsäkoneurista. En jaksa innostua kivikossa, mudassa tai juurakossa ajamisesta.


Aikaisemmin olen ajanut soratierallia laadukkaalla hiilikuitukrossarilla (Trek Boone). Tänä keväänä pyörä on saanut seistä varastossa, kun 29” jäykkis tuntuu käyttötarkoitukseen huomattavasti mukavammalta. Joustohaarukka ja leveät renkaat tekevät ajosta huoletonta ja pehmeää, kun vastassa on kiuaskiven kokoista sepeliä, nimismiehen kiharaa, routakuoppia, sadeveden syömiä uria jne. Pehmeässä hiekassa leveä rengas etenee vaivattomasta ja suoralla tangolla ohjaa varmoin ottein. Vauhdikkaat ja mutkaiset laskut voi päästää rennosti alas epätasaisuuksista huolimatta ja jyrkät vastamäet kiipeää loistavan pidon ja kevyiden välitysten ansiosta vaivattomasti.


Krossari / grinderi on hyväpintaisella soratiellä maasturia nopeampi, mutta sillä ei tee mieli poiketa polulle tai ajaa vaellus-, kone- tai latu-uria. Monipuolisuutensa ansiosta jäykkis vaikuttaa loistavalta pyörältä sekalaiseen seikkailuun päällystämättömillä teillä ja urilla. Vaikka grinderit, allroadit ja endurance-pyörät ovatkin nyt muodissa, suosittelen kokeilemaan perinteistä jäykkäperää soranjauhantaan.

----------


## stenu

^Paksumpi rengas myös rullaa paremmin, varsinkin kun alusta on yhtään  pehmeä tai epätasainen, joten aika usein kaksysimaasturi olisi myös  nopeampi tai vähemmän energiaa kuluttava. Tuolla maailmalla, lähinnä Jenkeissä ja Ausseissa, missä  ajetaan GG-kisoja, näkyy sekä maastureita että erilasia käyrätankoisia  samoissa karkeloissa ja sijoittumiseen yleensä vaikuttaa joku muu asia  kuin pyörävalinta  :Vink: 

Mutta mitä tulee sepeliin,  nimismiehenkiharoihin, routakuoppiin ja juurakkopolkuihinkin, niin minä  taas pidän GG-krossarin kanssa ajamisesta juuri sen vuoksi, että  ajaminen ei ole liian helppoa, vaan joutuu keskittymään siihen  tekemiseensä. Juuri tänään aamupäivällä oltiin vaimon kanssa ajelemassa  ulkoiluteitä ja metsäpolkuja ja puhuttiin aiheesta, mihin viittaat.  Meilläkin on molemmilla myös kaksysimaasturit, tosin täysjäykkiä, mutta  kuitenkin. Maasturi on kiva maastoajossa, mutta liian helpolla alustalla  ajamisesta tulee helposti vähän tylsää.

Laadukas teräsrunko ja  varsinkin teräshaarukka antaa myös anteeksi paljon. Esimerkiksi  nimismiehenkiharoihin voi paukuttaa ihan eri tavalla ja eri vauhdeilla  kuin kuitukeulan kanssa.

----------


## plr

Itse pidän huomattavasti enemmän käyrästä tangosta ja crossarin ajoasennosta. Tänä vuonna olen paukuttanut kaikki cyclopolut ja soratiet 28-millisillä maantieslikseillä reilun 5 barin paineilla. Toimii yllättävän hyvin, mutta leveämpi ja pienipaineisempi cyclorengastus on mukavampi.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Mutta mitä tulee sepeliin,  nimismiehenkiharoihin, routakuoppiin ja juurakkopolkuihinkin, niin minä  taas pidän GG-krossarin kanssa ajamisesta juuri sen vuoksi, että  ajaminen ei ole liian helppoa, vaan joutuu keskittymään siihen  tekemiseensä. Juuri tänään aamupäivällä oltiin vaimon kanssa ajelemassa  ulkoiluteitä ja metsäpolkuja ja puhuttiin aiheesta, mihin viittaat.  Meilläkin on molemmilla myös kaksysimaasturit, tosin täysjäykkiä, mutta  kuitenkin. Maasturi on kiva maastoajossa, mutta liian helpolla alustalla  ajamisesta tulee helposti vähän tylsää.



Hear, hear! Jossain yhteydessä törmäsin termiin "underbiking" millä haluttiin kuvata sitä kuinka pyöräilyä voi harrastaa ja jopa haluta harrastaa pyörällä joka monien mielestä on niissä olosuhteissa riittämätön ja vaikka on olemassa pyöriä joilla ajamisesta tulisi helpompaa ja mukavampaa. Itse olen ensisijaisesti maantiepyöräilevä vanhempi herrasmies joka ei varsinaisesti kaipaa maastoon mutta joka kokee cyclocrosspyöräilyn nimenomaiseksi hienoudeksi kuvatunlaiset epämukavuustekijät ja vaikeusaspektit. Cyclocrosslenkit ovat hauskoja ja antoisia myös sen vuoksi että välillä on hankalaa tai että ihan pieni pelko on hiipiä paidan alle.

Tällä en halua väheksyä niitä jotka painottavat suurempaa mukavuutta ja parempaa hallittavuutta kuvatunlaisissa olosuhteissa. Kaikkien ei tarvitse hakea pyöräilystään samoja asioita ja mukavammalla pyörällä jonka tietää hallitsevansa voi varmasti ajaa kovempaa ja pistää itsensä siten ahtaalle.

----------


## JackOja

GG on kivaa minkälaisella filolla tahansa.
Mun suosikki gg-painoitteisille sekaseikkailuille on edelleen täysjäykkä teräs-29er.

----------


## Taneli79

Aivan, unohdin, että gg:n ytimessä ei ole pyörä vaan ajaminen :-)

”Under- tai overbiking” ovat ihan hyviä käsitteitä ja tietenkin kovin subjektiivisia. Ohessa esimerkki: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0


Joku ajaa hymy huulessa läskipyörällä satasen kuntoajon asfaltilla ja samaan aikaan toinen pomppii maantiepyörällä trialtemppuja. Kukin määrittelee itse, mikä on sopiva ja toimii. Vaikka voi sitä silti suositella ja kertoa kokemuksista, ettei tarvitse kaikkea kantapään kautta oppia. Itselle 29” jäykkis on tällä hetkellä paras pyörä asfaltin välttelyyn. Hyvällä soratiellä ”over”, heikkokuntoisella tukkitiellä, helpolla polulla, latu- ja kuntouralla ”perfect” ja juurakko-kivikkopolulla ”under”. Mutta kulkee joka paikassa, eikä reittivalintaa tarvitse turhan tarkasti miettiä. Pelkän soratien ajoon valitsen edelleen krossarin. Tosin olen alkanut epäillä pyörän tarpeellisuutta itselleni, kun maasturi on niin mukava ja monipuolinen ;-)

----------


## Ulkorengas

> Krossari / grinderi on hyväpintaisella soratiellä maasturia nopeampi, mutta sillä ei tee mieli poiketa polulle tai ajaa vaellus-, kone- tai latu-uria. Monipuolisuutensa ansiosta jäykkis vaikuttaa loistavalta pyörältä sekalaiseen seikkailuun päällystämättömillä teillä ja urilla. Vaikka grinderit, allroadit ja endurance-pyörät ovatkin nyt muodissa, suosittelen kokeilemaan perinteistä jäykkäperää soranjauhantaan.



Plr:n tavoin itsekään en pidä suorasta tangosta, joten monsterkrossari on tällä hetkellä kiinnostavin kokeiluun saatava laite. Se voisi olla optimi valinta sorateille ja nopeahkoon maastoon eli sinne, missä krossarilla 35 mm renkailla alkaa ominaisuudet loppua, mutta jäykkäperäinen maasturi on tylsä. Ongelmaksi tulee vain se, että tavallisesta krossarista ja jäykkäperästä en halua luopua ja noiden väliin sijoittuva laite alkaa olla vaikeasti perusteltava hankinta. Tietysti jos sen valjastasi myös kauppamatkolle soveltuvaksi kuormajuhdaksi, krossari voisi yleispyörän sijaan olla karumpi kevyt lenkkipyörä. Vai olisiko parempi toisinpäin, jos maastossa käsiteltävyyden keveyden merkitys olisi suurempi. Tai ehkä panssarivaunua muistuttavalla retkipyörällä, kuten Trek 920:llä olisi lyhyiden välitysten (28-42 ja 11-36) ansiosta mukava ajella kaikkialla, vaikkei vauhti ihan nopeimpien maantiepyörien joukossa riittäisikään. Vaihdevivut menisi kyllä tuosta uusiksi. Hmm... Mutta ihmeellistä on se, että rengaskoon rajoitteet on gg-pyörissä niin yleisiä, kun lähes jokaisessa testissä mainitaan positiivisen asiana se, jos haarukoihin mahtuu isompi rengas. Kun tuolla ilmiselvästi on merkitystä, miksi valmistajat rajaavat tilan yleensä vain johonkin 35-38 mm suuruusluokkaan.

----------


## paaton

Cyclo on kiva. Keskiö on korkeammalla, joka taitaa vaikuttaa eniten siihen, etteivät polkimet kolise  jatkuvasti kannokkoon.
En oikeastaan tajua koko GG kategoriaa. Vääntelen taas kohta puoliin crockettiin leveitä renkaita paikalleen. 41mm knardit menee heittämällä ja ainakin eteen mahtuisi esimerkiksi panaracerin 45c firecross, jossa olisi kunnolla pitoakin. Taaksekkin ehkä.

Onko 40-43mm välille tullut uutuuksia montsercross renkaissa? Saisi siis olla vähän enemmän nappulaa mitä tuossa knardissa. Tubeless.

----------


## JackOja

> Onko 40-43mm välille tullut uutuuksia montsercross renkaissa? Saisi siis olla vähän enemmän nappulaa mitä tuossa knardissa. Tubeless.



Eikö monstercross tuu kyseeseen vasta mtb-kumeilla? Kaikki alle 2" on ihan taviscrossia vielä.

----------


## paaton

> Eikö monstercross tuu kyseeseen vasta mtb-kumeilla? Kaikki alle 2" on ihan taviscrossia vielä.



Joo, näinhän se taitaa olla, mutta 45c on jo lähellä. 
2" tilalla olevia keveitä pyöriä taitaa olla aika vähän? Teräsrunkoinen surly olisi varmasti paras tuohon tarkoitukseen, mutta normi cyclo on vaan niin paljon monipuolisempi.

----------


## MikkoVe

Underbikingiin ja erilaisiin pyöriin ja alustoihin liittyen. Eilen tuli hieman yllättäen maantielenkillä vastaan 10 km sorapätkä, josta puoli matkaa oli lanattua irtosoraa. Välineenä oli cyclomainen pyörä, jossa 28 (oikeasti 30+) mm renkaat. Sinänsä siis ihan täydellinen työkalu tehtävään. Kuitenkin kun muutaman tuhat kilometriä olen tuolla ajanut pelkästään asfaltilla, niin huomasin esim. että soraisessa ylämäessä putkelta runtatessa ei slikseissä ollutkaan tarpeeksi pitoa. Vauhdissa piti siis opetella pyörittämään kampia oikein, jolloin homma toimi. Toisaalta alamäissä ei tarvinnut hakea mahdollisimman aeroa asentoa siinä pelossa, että mäen alla olevassa mutkassa painaa suoraan pellolle kun sora estää kääntymisen. Tässä tapauksessa minulla oli oikea pyörä oikea, mutta asenne väärä. 

Uutena läskin omistajana ja yhden metsäkeikan vahvalla kokemuksella voin myös todeta, että hitaalla polku / umpimetsä möyrimisellä on hyvin vähän yhteistä maantiepyöräilyn kanssa. Eli eri alustoilla vaikka ns. täydellisillä pyörillä ajaessa tarvitaan aina iso muutos myös asenteessa, ei pelkästään välineissä. Tällä haen siis sitä, että GG (ja moni muu ajamisen tyyppi) on mielentila, ei pyörä.

----------


## tchegge_

> Joo, näinhän se taitaa olla, mutta 45c on jo lähellä. 
> 2" tilalla olevia keveitä pyöriä taitaa olla aika vähän? Teräsrunkoinen surly olisi varmasti paras tuohon tarkoitukseen, mutta normi cyclo on vaan niin paljon monipuolisempi.



Mulla on toisina kiekkoina Salsa Vayassa 27.5" vanteet 2" maastorenkailla. Mahtuvat hyvin pyörimään  haarukoissa. Kevythän se Salsakaan ei teräksisenä ole

 Viime perjantaina ajelin kotio töistä kierrellen hiekkateitä ja paria helppoa polkua. 
Ainakin mutu-tuntumalla oli tukevampi ajaa soralla kuin 38mm leveät normirenkaat jotka oli isommilla vanteilla rospuuttorenkaina.

----------


## paaton

27.5" on kyllä käynyt cyclonkin kanssa mielessä, mutta taitaa leveys rajoittaa tilaa saman verran kuin korkeus. Täytysi mittailla tarkemmin.

----------


## tchegge_

Salsassa on esim etuhaarukan jalkojen sisäleveys renkaan kohdalla on 60mm.

----------


## paaton

> Salsassa on esim etuhaarukan jalkojen sisäleveys renkaan kohdalla on 60mm.



Trekin crocetissa 65mm eturenkaan renkaan kohdalla maantirenkailla, mutta takaa täytyisi mittailla tarkemmin.
Jos tuo 27.5x2" rengas vastaisi ulkomitoiltaan noin suunnilleen 700c 25millistä, niin tuolla kohtaa taitaisi olla vielä se 60mm tilaa.
Lähempänä keskiötä ei paljoa yli 40mm enää ole.

Edit: Eipä tuo 27.5x2 tosiaan ole ulkomitoiltaan paljokaan suurempi. Jokohan tässä joutuu tilailemaan kehiä...

----------


## stenu

Tuolla Pyöräsi kuva -säikeessä nyt menossa olevalla sivulla, olikohan se 171, on kuva Focuksen Mares -krossarista 2-tuumaisilla Speed Kingeillä. Omasta mielestäni krossarista katoaa se "joku" jossain 40 mm paikkeilla, ehkä vähän allekin. Sitä paksummilla kumeilla ajelen mielummin maasturigeometrialla.

Maxxiksen Ramblerit on muuten ajossa jo pehmenneet jo ihan mukavasti. Vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä sekakäyttörenkaalta.

----------


## tchegge_

Tuossa nopea räpsäisy aiheesta, ei yhtään isompaa rengasta voisi tuohonkaan laittaa. Mutapolkuja ajattelin kanssa vältellä syksyllä  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Tuolla Pyöräsi kuva -säikeessä nyt menossa olevalla sivulla, olikohan se 171, on kuva Focuksen Mares -krossarista 2-tuumaisilla Speed Kingeillä. Omasta mielestäni krossarista katoaa se "joku" jossain 40 mm paikkeilla, ehkä vähän allekin. Sitä paksummilla kumeilla ajelen mielummin maasturigeometrialla.
> 
> Maxxiksen Ramblerit on muuten ajossa jo pehmenneet jo ihan mukavasti. Vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä sekakäyttörenkaalta.



Minähän en usko mitään kokeilematta  :Hymy:  
41mm knardit sisureilla ovat jo sen verran painavat renkaat, että tuohon alkaa löytymään jo 2" tubelestakin scwhalbelta. Knardit ovat kyllä kivat, mutta lisäilmatila toisi heti lisää vauhtia sipoonkorven juurakoihin. Maasturia ei kesäkausilla tueta lainkaan.

Radius
Rim
Tire

341mm
700c/29er
28mm road

344mm
700c/29er
32mm cross

350mm
700c/29er
40mm cross

342mm
650b/27.5"
2.1" mtb

365mm
700c/29er
2.1" mtb




Edit: Mutta eikös tuohon maresiin ole survottu 2" renkaat 700cc vanteille?  27.5x2 on varmaankin kevyempi ja näppärämpi setti.

----------


## pätkä

3T Exploro

----------


## paaton

http://www.cxmagazine.com/3t-exploro...st-ride-review

Aika veikeä takahaarukka, mutta tällä ratkaisulla on saatu tilaa hienosti.

----------


## pätkä

Wilier Jaroon+

----------


## MJH

Onko kokemuksia Kinesiksen Tripster ATR:stä? Tai Kinesiksestä ylipäänsä - noin niinku laatumielessä. 
Vastaisi ominaisuuksiltaan aikalailla meikäläisen toiverunkoa ja puntakin olisi sopivasti vähän halvempi...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marsusram

> Onko kokemuksia Kinesiksen Tripster ATR:stä? Tai Kinesiksestä ylipäänsä - noin niinku laatumielessä. 
> Vastaisi ominaisuuksiltaan aikalailla meikäläisen toiverunkoa ja puntakin olisi sopivasti vähän halvempi...



Tuo muistui mieleen:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...92#post2421092

Kinesis runkopaja teki aikanaan monen merkin paremman pään alurungot.
Parista kokemusta, laatumielessä jälki hyvää ja ajo-ominaisuudet hyvät.
Tripsterissä ei mahdu ^^noin muhkut renkaat.  :Hymy:

----------


## MJH

Jåå-å. Mikähän se olisi paras mekaaninen levyjarru tällä hetkellä?
Katselin, että tuo 105 disc groupsetti on jo varsin kustannustehokas vaihtoehto, mutta noiden hydrojen ainoa huono puoli on se ettei niitä voi itse oikein huoltaa jos tulee vuotoja. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiaalto

Liekö TRP Spyreä parempaa vielä tullut markkinoille.

----------


## Aakoo

^^Uudessa pyörässä tuli TRP:n Hy/Rd, joihin olen aika tyytyväinen. Hyvä tuntuma ja teho. Osat kun on Campaa, niin oli vaijerivetoiset otettava.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

^^^käsi ylös jolla on tullut hydroihin vuotoja 

Tai siis, onhan se mahdollista, mutta siinä vaiheessa kun saa hydroihin vuodon niin on todnäk ehtinyt säätää mekaanisten paloja lukuisia kertoja ja vaihtaa varmaan jarruvaijeritkin pari kertaa. 

En oo tutustunut shimanon maantiehydrojen ilmaukseen, mutta jos se on yhtä yksinkertaista kuin shimpan maastohydrojen kanssa niin en olis lainkaan huolissani.

Mulla on kans yhdet hy/rd:t vanhojen 10-vaihteisten 105:n kaverina. Jarruteho ihan jees, mutta häviää selvästi esim hydraulisille rivaleille.

----------


## MJH

Mulla hajos maasturista avidin elixirit eikä niille oikein mitään voinut tehdä kun se jostain sieltä männän tiivisteistä vuosi. Ostin sitten kerralla kokonaan uuden kun ei kannattanut huollattaa. Kai noilla 105 hydrojarruillakin leppoisasti ajelee jos toinen sattuisikin hajoamaan tien päällä. 

Lähinnä tässä enää hankintapäätöksessä mietityttää tuo rungon mitoitus: olen 191cm pitkä ja Tripsterin isoin runko 60cm on ohjemitoiltaan 182-192 cm kuskeille - itse tykkään yleensä vähän väljästä mitoituksesta, mutta nyt menee yläkanttiin. Tuossa on varsin paljon stackia ja varsin pieni reach. 

http://www.kinesisbikes.co.uk/Catalo...e/Tripster-ATR

Toisaalta viimeaikoina on tullut ajettua maantielenkkiä 57cm Bianchin Infinitolla, joka on ollut yllättävän kiva ajaa. Siinä on vain pierun karvan verran pienempi reachi, joten jos stacki kasvaa useamman sentin ja reachi pikkaisen, voisi tulos olla ihan mieluisa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stenu

Radavistista bongattu, hyvällä asenteella kasattu grainderi:

----------


## jurpo

Stenu *piip* minkä postasit...

----------


## stenu

Mr. Pinkki pimpattuna pinkillä Kingillä..

----------


## Blackborow

Titaani kiinnostaa elementtinä. Suunnitelmana vaihtaa tuohon nykyiseen turhan maantiepyörämäiseen teräshimmeliin runko ja keula. Tilaa sais olla yli 40mm renkaille ja mielellään kiinnityspisteet tarakalle, jos tässä innostuisi jossain välissä retkeilemäänkin kevyesti.

Pickenflick olisi lompakkoystävällinen ratkaisu, mutta tarakalle ei ole kiinnityksiä ja oliko tuossa jotain rajoituksia 2x maantiekampien kans? Genesiksen Croix de Fer Ti kiinnostaa suuresti, mutta on se aika kallis ja miten rengastila?

----------


## erkkk

> Titaani kiinnostaa elementtinä. Suunnitelmana vaihtaa tuohon nykyiseen turhan maantiepyörämäiseen teräshimmeliin runko ja keula. Tilaa sais olla yli 40mm renkaille ja mielellään kiinnityspisteet tarakalle, jos tässä innostuisi jossain välissä retkeilemäänkin kevyesti.



Oma innostus titaaniin lopahti kahden murtuneen rungon jälkeen.

----------


## Hebe

Onkohan liian mainframe, mutta spessulta on tulossa Sequoia, mikä sopisi tähän kategoriaan. Mahtuu 42mm renkaat ja on kiinnikkeitä riittävästi. 

Hieman herättää kiinnostusta, mutta etuakseli on ilmeisesti 12-100 läpiakseli ja siihen ei sitten löydy napadynamoa, mikä minusta olisi kohtuu tarpeellinen pidemmillä lenkeillä ja talvisin.

----------


## JackOja

> Titaani kiinnostaa elementtinä. Suunnitelmana vaihtaa tuohon nykyiseen turhan maantiepyörämäiseen teräshimmeliin runko ja keula. Tilaa sais olla yli 40mm renkaille ja mielellään kiinnityspisteet tarakalle, jos tässä innostuisi jossain välissä retkeilemäänkin kevyesti.
> 
> Pickenflick olisi lompakkoystävällinen ratkaisu, mutta tarakalle ei ole kiinnityksiä ja oliko tuossa jotain rajoituksia 2x maantiekampien kans? Genesiksen Croix de Fer Ti kiinnostaa suuresti, mutta on se aika kallis ja miten rengastila?



Kuullostaa tutulta. Itse ratkaisin asian teettämällä rungon espanjanjalaisella kioskilla (minkä toki tiedätkin tämän topicin lukijana, mutta muistutinpa vaan  :Hymy:  ). ~Kaikki (mitat, kulmat, putket, vaijerinvedot, dropoutit jne jne) tuunattavissa asiakkaan toiveiden mukaisesti ja hinta paaaljon halvempi kuin tehdasvalmisteiset rungot. (No Pickenflick tietty, mut ne tarakan ruuvien paikat)

----------


## Blackborow

Joo olihan se mielessä. Epäilyttää vaan että tuleekohan siitä yhtään mitään jos itse alkaa geometriaa speksaan.

----------


## JackOja

> Joo olihan se mielessä. Epäilyttää vaan että tuleekohan siitä yhtään mitään jos itse alkaa geometriaa speksaan.



Ei sitä tarvii speksata ite. Se Cyclobicyclesin Grava-malli on se mistä aloitetaan grainderin tai crossarin tuunaaminen. Jos on jotain tuttua ja tykättyä geoa voi lähteä sellaisesta. Mää käytin kokemuksiani mun entisestä crossarista ja tiesin haluavani n. 1,5cm pidemmän TT:n. 

Kioskinpitäjä kyllä osaa eikä anna tehdä tyhmiä juttuja  :Hymy: 
Kuskin mitat sinne (se kyselee ne jokatap.) ja jos on jotain erikoistoiveita. Sieltä sitten lähetetään mittapiirroksia tarpeen mukaan ja lopulta päästään yksimielisyyteen.

Jos sinne on yhteydessä ja kyselee ei se vielä ole ostopakko.

----------


## stenu

Cyclolla (ja Shand Cyclesillä) asiakaspalvelu on parasta, mihin minä  törmäsin keväällä, kun keskustelin aika monen lafkan kanssa  Norosthairs-projektista. Niin ja Cyclolla on tosiaan aika hyvät hinnat  tällä hetkellä myös KVA:n putkista hitsatuille rosterirungoille, mikä  mielestäni on erittäinkin varteenotettava eikä välttämättä juurikaan  kalliimpi vaihtoehto custom-titaanille. Mun runko on jo kuulemma siinä  pisteessä, että pitäisi haluamani värimaailma ilmoitella pikapikaa.  Siitä kun maksoin depositin on kulunut vasta reilu kuukausi eli ainakin  teräsrungot valmistuu tällä hetkellä yllättävänkin nopeasti. Varsinkin kun huomioi, että lopullisia työpiirustuksia alettiin väsäämään vasta depositin maksun jälkeen ja niistäkin tehtiin pari uusintaversiota, vaikka speksit olikin jo aika tarkkaan selvillä siinä vaiheessa. Itse olin  varautunut odottelemaan runkoa jonnekin loppusyksyyn.

Jos levaripyörä on ajatuksissa, niin Cyclo tekee maailman siisteimmät Post Mount -kiinnikkeet.

Mun  näkemys mulle täydellisestä "for the rest of my life"  -krossigravelyleispyörästä: pitkä ja matalahko geo (mitoitettu 90 mm  stemmille), krossimittaiset chainstayt mutta tilaa +40 mm renkaalle,  vannejarrut, normiemäputki, teräskeula taivutetuilla  Columbuksen SL-jaloilla ja pari milliä tavallista reilummalla rakella.  Tämä on siis sellainen mukavuuspainotteinen lähestymistapa asiaan, mutta  päädyin kuitenkin tavallista teräspyörää paksumpiin tt- ja  dt-halkaisijoihin (31,8/34,9) krossikäyttöä silmällä pitäen. Jos olisin  ollut tekemässä pyörää pelkästään hiekkatieajeluihin, olisin saattanut  päätyä tavallisiin OS-putkiin (28,6/31,8), kuten esim. Ritsin Swiss  Crossissa on. Tulevat putkihalkaisijat on samat kuin nykyisessä  Gunnarissa ja yhdistelmä on ollut mulle hyvä. Geometria on 0,5 astetta loivempi, vaakamitta 5 mm pitempi. Hyvin maltilliset muutokset siis.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1P...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1P...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Blackborow

> Ei sitä tarvii speksata ite. Se Cyclobicyclesin Grava-malli on se mistä aloitetaan grainderin tai crossarin tuunaaminen. Jos on jotain tuttua ja tykättyä geoa voi lähteä sellaisesta. Mää käytin kokemuksiani mun entisestä crossarista ja tiesin haluavani n. 1,5cm pidemmän TT:n. 
> 
> Kioskinpitäjä kyllä osaa eikä anna tehdä tyhmiä juttuja 
> Kuskin mitat sinne (se kyselee ne jokatap.) ja jos on jotain erikoistoiveita. Sieltä sitten lähetetään mittapiirroksia tarpeen mukaan ja lopulta päästään yksimielisyyteen.
> 
> Jos sinne on yhteydessä ja kyselee ei se vielä ole ostopakko.



Jaha noniin. Sinne sitten varmaan postia tässä jossain välissä kun saa vähän mietittyä mitä haluaa ja lompakko ehtii toipua. Asialla ei sinänsä ole kiire. Mä ajan kuitenkin maastopyörällä talven joten jos seuraavalle sulalle kaudelle saisi.

----------


## fob

Tekisi mieli päivittää omaa sorapyörää. Suoran tangon tilalle käyrä. Mutta ymmärrys loppuu kesken. Mitä pitää ostaa?
Tanko, jarru/vaihdevivut, jarrut, vaijereita ja kuoria, tankoteippiä..? Miten valitsen sopivan tangon?

Nyt pyörässä vanhasta maasturirungosta ryövätyt osat: 2x9 XT-vaihteisto, XT-levyjarrut. Välitykset ovat nyt minulle sopivat.

Siirtyminen mekaanisiin levyjarruihin ei ole ongelma.

Onko suosituksia tarvittavista osista?

pyörän kuva

----------


## paaton

Onko reachia varaa kasvattaa droppi tangon verran? Ylä-ote menee aika paljon nykyisiä kahvoja kauemmas, vaikka kapeampi onkin.

----------


## fob

^
On. Singular Gryphon on suunniteltu droppitangolle, mutta toimii suoralla tangollakin.

----------


## TERU

Compacti tanko, esim. FSA Omega Compact melko leveänä, kahvat vähän vaativampi juttu jos nestejarrut.

----------


## Marsusram

Yksinkertaisimmillaan jos laittaa esim. BB-7 tai TRP mekaaniset levarit, jarrukahvat ja erilliset vaihtajat, on eri vetosuhde näissä kahvoissa
maasto http://www.bikeshop.fi/Jarrukahvapar...212/&listpos=5 
road http://www.bikeshop.fi/Jarrukahvapar...225/&listpos=2

Tyylipoliisi kai kelpuuttaa erillisistä vivuista vain tangonpäävaihtajat
http://www.bikeshop.fi/Tangonpaavaih...77H/&listpos=0

Toki suoratanko vaihtajavivutkin (maasto) toimivat, mutta tulevat keskiosalle tankoa. Teippaus ei tule siisti.
Jos nuo XT vivut ovat kombona i-Spec jarrukahvassa kiinni, niin erillisen pannan joutunee hankkimaan.

----------


## tiaalto

STI kahvojen pitäisi toimia 9sp XT maastovaihtajan kanssa ongelmitta. Itse laittaisin varmaan 10sp 105 kahvat ja ysipakan tilalle vastaavan kympin. Jarruiksi TRP Spyret.

----------


## mehukatti

> Mun  näkemys mulle täydellisestä "for the rest of my life"  -krossigravelyleispyörästä: pitkä ja matalahko geo (mitoitettu 90 mm  stemmille), krossimittaiset chainstayt mutta tilaa +40 mm renkaalle,  vannejarrut, normiemäputki, teräskeula taivutetuilla  Columbuksen SL-jaloilla ja pari milliä tavallista reilummalla rakella.  Tämä on siis sellainen mukavuuspainotteinen lähestymistapa asiaan, mutta  päädyin kuitenkin tavallista teräspyörää paksumpiin tt- ja  dt-halkaisijoihin (31,8/34,9) krossikäyttöä silmällä pitäen. Jos olisin  ollut tekemässä pyörää pelkästään hiekkatieajeluihin, olisin saattanut  päätyä tavallisiin OS-putkiin (28,6/31,8), kuten esim. Ritsin Swiss  Crossissa on. Tulevat putkihalkaisijat on samat kuin nykyisessä  Gunnarissa ja yhdistelmä on ollut mulle hyvä. Geometria on 0,5 astetta loivempi, vaakamitta 5 mm pitempi. Hyvin maltilliset muutokset siis.[/URL]



Ei kai tuollainen mikään elämän mittainen pyörä ole, kun teräsputket ruostuu puhki ja jarrut syö vanteet muutamassa vuodessa? Jos elämän kestävää haluaisi, niin pitäis valita hiilikuiturunko ja -keula sekä levyjarrut.

----------


## kuovipolku

^ Tätä liippaava juttu on tarina tuhatvuotisesta temppelistä jossain Japanissa. Se on rakennettu puusta joka ei kestä ikuisesti ja saattaa palaakin välillä, mutta vaikka kaikki puuosat, hirret ja laudat ja naulatkin on vaihdettu uusiin lukemattomia kertoja ja vaikka koko temppeli on välillä palanut poroksi ja rakennettu taas alusta asti uudelleen mutta täysin samanlaiseksi kuin se oli niin onhan se temppeli tuhat vuotta vanha!

Pyörä voi olla "for the rest of my life" myös siten että sen mitat ja materiaalit ja kaikki sen osat on päätetty ja valittu sopiviksi ja toimiviksi ja tarpeet täyttäväksi ja vaikka kulutusosat luonteensa mukaisesti kuluvat niiden tilalle ei tarvitse ajatellakaan hankkimansa joitain toisenlaisia.

----------


## JackOja

> ..
> Jos elämän kestävää haluaisi, niin pitäis valita hiilikuiturunko ja -keula sekä levyjarrut.



Eikö toi hiilari kulahda muutamassa vuodessa?

----------


## plr

Loppuelämän kestäväksi crossariksi voisi harkita jotakin tämänkaltaista.

----------


## stenu

> Ei kai tuollainen mikään elämän mittainen pyörä ole, kun teräsputket ruostuu puhki ja jarrut syö vanteet muutamassa vuodessa? Jos elämän kestävää haluaisi, niin pitäis valita hiilikuiturunko ja -keula sekä levyjarrut.



Rosteri ei toivottavasti ruostu puhki, mutta aika näyttää. Levyjarruilla ei nyt todellakaan ole mitään vaikutusta fillarin elinkaareen. Vanteen vaihto uuteen on noin yhden tunnin ja kahden asennusartesaanioluen mittainen duuni, ei kuluneen vanteen takia tartte koko fillaria vaihtaa. 

Vannejarrut oli tietoinen valinta. Syitä en jaksa selitellä sen enempää, mutta kävin paria levarikrossaria koeajamassa ennen kuin löin jarruasian lukkoon, enkä saanut mitään erityistä wow-elämystä kummastakaan. Ennemmin päin vastoin. Lisäksi levareiden kanssa olisi joutunut tekemään kompromisseja rungon ja haarukan ominaisuuksien kanssa. Hiilikuitukeula mulla on Gunnariin tuolla hyllyllä happanemassa suurimman osan aikaa siksi, että teräinen on kivempi ajaa. Se on katsos silleen, että kun teettää mieleisensälaisen rungon niin saa juuri sellaisen, kun haluaa. Jos joku toinen haluaa toisenlaista, niin se toinen voi teettää sellaista.  :Hymy:

----------


## HMK

Loppuelämän kestää vain sellainen pyörä, joka roikkuu koristeena seinällä.

----------


## HMK

> ^ 
> Pyörä voi olla "for the rest of my life" myös siten että sen mitat ja materiaalit ja kaikki sen osat on päätetty ja valittu sopiviksi ja toimiviksi ja tarpeet täyttäväksi ja vaikka kulutusosat luonteensa mukaisesti kuluvat niiden tilalle ei tarvitse ajatellakaan hankkimansa joitain toisenlaisia.



Paitsi sitten kun alkuperäisen kaltaisia ei enää saa ja standardit muuttuu, niin ei saa edes runkoon sopivia osia. Sen joutuu vain hyväksymään, että käyttöesineillä on joku elinkaari, minkä niitä voi järkevästi käyttää ja korjata. 

Omaan 5 vuotta vanhaan teräsrunkoon vaihdoin äskettäin keskiön. Siinä tuli samalla kurkittua putkien sisään. Muutama pieni ruostepilkku näkyi, mutta vain vähän. Pyörässä jolla on ajettu ympäri vuoden kaiken näköisissä keleissä, vedessä, lumessa, sohjossa ja kurassa sekä pesty suihkulla. Hipaisin vaseliinia pintaan niihin kohtin, mihin yletyin. Ei ole vielä kiirettä vahtamaan ruostumisen takia.

----------


## MJH

Mulla hommat eskaloitui siihen pisteeseen, että laitoin tänään deposiittia Huntin 4season dura -kiekoista ja Merliniltä Camppiksen Athena groupsetin tilaukseen kun sai niin halvalla. 
Ne pistän sitten kiinni siihen Tripster ATRään jahka saan rungon jostain. 

Pari kyssäriä olisi mielessä jos joku osaa vastailla:
1. Neljästä englantilaiskaupasta kolmessa oltiin sitä mieltä ettei titaanirunkoa ole tapana rotsata (facing/chasing/reaming) koska ne ovat kuulemma niin hyvälaatuisia etteivät kaipaa valmistelua. Yksi sanoi, että heillä se tehdään aina.
Kuka on oikeassa. Ei huvita tilata sellaista jota saa heti ensitöikseen viedä pajalle, kun myyjä on luikuri. 
2. Miten toimii TRPn hy/rd Camppiksen kahvojen kanssa? Olen ymmärtänyt että ainakin aiemmin on ulkomaisilla palsoilla todettiin että camppiksen kahvoissa ei ole riittävän pitkä liikerata. Eli pitäisi ottaa esmes Spyre - mikä ei musta ole sinänsä huono asia, kun olen kaiken hydraulisen suhteen lähtökohtaisesti skeptinen.
Ja levarit vaativat vissiin joka tapauksessa pitemmät vaijerikuoret kuin vannejarrut?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marsusram

^1. 
-titaania ei tarvitse rotsata maalauksen aiheuttamien vastinpintojen epätasaisuuksien takia (kun ei ole maalia). 
-keskiömuhvin koneistus kun yleensä tehdään ennen hitsausta, niin tällöin saattaa hitsatessa tulla muodonmuutoksia. Titaani on vähemmän muotoutuva kuin alumiini, mutta laatu on varmasti priimaa kun rotsataan. 
-kyse on riskinhallinnasta, jos jättää teettämättä ja omassa rungossa sattuukin olemaan kieroutta, niin keskiölaakeri vaihtoon ja runko rotsattavaksi. Eniten harmittaa huoltokatko.

----------


## MJH

> ^1. 
> -titaania ei tarvitse rotsata maalauksen aiheuttamien vastinpintojen epätasaisuuksien takia (kun ei ole maalia). 
> -keskiömuhvin koneistus kun yleensä tehdään ennen hitsausta, niin tällöin saattaa hitsatessa tulla muodonmuutoksia. Titaani on vähemmän muotoutuva kuin alumiini, mutta laatu on varmasti priimaa kun rotsataan. 
> -kyse on riskinhallinnasta, jos jättää teettämättä ja omassa rungossa sattuukin olemaan kieroutta, niin keskiölaakeri vaihtoon ja runko rotsattavaksi. Eniten harmittaa huoltokatko.



Jotain tällaista uumoilinkin. Ihmetyttää vaan noiden kauppiaiden haluttomuus tarjoutua hommaa hoitamaan, vaikka sitten korvausta vastaan. En nimittäin halua ottaa sitä riskiä, että ensitöikseni alan roijaamaan runkoa oiottavaksi.

----------


## Aakoo

> 2. Miten toimii TRPn hy/rd Camppiksen kahvojen kanssa? Olen ymmärtänyt että ainakin aiemmin on ulkomaisilla palsoilla todettiin että camppiksen kahvoissa ei ole riittävän pitkä liikerata. Eli pitäisi ottaa esmes Spyre - mikä ei musta ole sinänsä huono asia, kun olen kaiken hydraulisen suhteen lähtökohtaisesti skeptinen.
> Ja levarit vaativat vissiin joka tapauksessa pitemmät vaijerikuoret kuin vannejarrut?



TRP:n Hy/Rd jarrut ei toimi kunnolla Campan kahvojen kanssa suoraan laatikosta, eli kahva tulee tankoon asti. Huomasin tämän kun kasasin omaa pyörääni. Onneksi ongelmaan on kohtalaisen helpppo ratkaisu, eli pienellä modauksella toimii hyvin: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aBa3sGUUhs. Omat kahvat on tämän vuotiset Chorukset.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Tuolla Pyöräsi kuva -säikeessä nyt menossa olevalla sivulla, olikohan se 171, on kuva Focuksen Mares -krossarista 2-tuumaisilla Speed Kingeillä. Omasta mielestäni krossarista katoaa se "joku" jossain 40 mm paikkeilla, ehkä vähän allekin. Sitä paksummilla kumeilla ajelen mielummin maasturigeometrialla.
> 
> Maxxiksen Ramblerit on muuten ajossa jo pehmenneet jo ihan mukavasti. Vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä sekakäyttörenkaalta.



Jos kyseessä on mun mares, niin alla 2" race kingit ja on muuten vitun hyvä ajaa. Kannattaa kokeilla. Laittaisin itse leveämmät vielä, mutta ei mahdu.

----------


## msh

Tässä oma, XL-koon Pickenflick, Hunt:in Gravel-kiekot, Schwalbe G-One 40 mm. Ainoa mitä mahd. kaipaan olisi paksun alumiinisen satulaputken tilalle jotain vähän menoa pehmentävää. Putkeen menevä laukku toimii hyvänä lokarina. Hauskaa on, toimii kuin ompelukone

----------


## MJH

> TRP:n Hy/Rd jarrut ei toimi kunnolla Campan kahvojen kanssa suoraan laatikosta, eli kahva tulee tankoon asti. Huomasin tämän kun kasasin omaa pyörääni. Onneksi ongelmaan on kohtalaisen helpppo ratkaisu, eli pienellä modauksella toimii hyvin: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aBa3sGUUhs. Omat kahvat on tämän vuotiset Chorukset.



Toimii vissiin ihan ok? Arvon tässä Spyren ja noiden välilllä.
Vähän arveluttaa tuollainen sahaily, mutta varmistelin asiaa vielä TRPn suunnalta ja pistivät linkin samaan videoon  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aakoo

^Toimii ihan hyvin. Edellisen pyörän BB7:t sai Campankin kahvoilla säädettyä äkäisemmiksi, mutta näiden kanssa jarruvoiman säätely on parempaa. Jarrut saa lukkoon noin liikeradan puolivälissä, jos tykkää herkemmästä niin sitten kannattaa laittaa mekaaniset. Espooseen saa tulla puristelemaan, jos vielä mietityttää  :Hymy: .

----------


## MJH

^mitkä jarruvaijerien kuoret sulla on käytössä? Suositellaan  compressionless -kuoria. Campan groupsetin omat kuoret ovat  käsittääkseni sellaiset, mutta liian lyhyet levareille. Takavaijerin  kuoren voi käyttää pätkäistynä edessä, mutta taakse tarvitaan pitempi.  Vissiin nuo Jagwiren ja TRP:n omat pelaa ok kun vaihtaa vaijerin sisään?  Pitäisi vaan saada jostain pelkkää kuorta, eikä koko DIY-settiä…

----------


## Aakoo

^TRP:n Disc Connect -kuoret, oli pyörässä valmiina ennen kuin purin vanhat osat pois. Esimerkiksi tuo varmaankin kelpaa: https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ja...KEB-SL-p34496/

----------


## Takamisakari

> Tässä oma, XL-koon Pickenflick, Hunt:in Gravel-kiekot, Schwalbe G-One 40 mm. Ainoa mitä mahd. kaipaan olisi paksun alumiinisen satulaputken tilalle jotain vähän menoa pehmentävää. Putkeen menevä laukku toimii hyvänä lokarina. Hauskaa on, toimii kuin ompelukone



Hieno onpelukone kertakaikkiaan. Saako tiedustella välityksiä ja kokemuksia (niiden) toiminnasta?

----------


## MJH

> ^TRP:n Disc Connect -kuoret, oli pyörässä valmiina ennen kuin purin vanhat osat pois. Esimerkiksi tuo varmaankin kelpaa: https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ja...KEB-SL-p34496/



Mainiota, kiitoksia. Nyt on kaikki muu plakkarissa, mutta se runko vaan puuttuu. Parilta myyjältä löytyisi pikaisestikin, mutta se ainoa, joka lupasi tehdä rungolle valmistelut saa täydennystä vasta syyskuun puolella, prkl.
Tai jos jostain saisi noita Schwalben G-one 40 mm -kumeja, niin vinkatkaa. Näyttävät olevan loppu kaikkialta.

----------


## fob

> Tekisi mieli päivittää omaa sorapyörää. Suoran tangon tilalle käyrä. Mutta ymmärrys loppuu kesken. Mitä pitää ostaa?
> Tanko, jarru/vaihdevivut, jarrut, vaijereita ja kuoria, tankoteippiä..? Miten valitsen sopivan tangon?
> 
> Nyt pyörässä vanhasta maasturirungosta ryövätyt osat: 2x9 XT-vaihteisto, XT-levyjarrut. Välitykset ovat nyt minulle sopivat.
> 
> Siirtyminen mekaanisiin levyjarruihin ei ole ongelma.
> 
> Onko suosituksia tarvittavista osista?
> 
> pyörän kuva



Alkaisi näyttää siltä, että 
- osasarjaksi tulee Sram Apex 1
- kiekoiksi valmispaketti + Shutter Precision napadynamo
- sopivat jarrulevyt
- valoa maantielle
- Race King 2.2
- muutoin osat jo olemassa.

Tanko ja teippi vielä hakusassa. Tavoitteena lyhyt reach ja pieni drop.

----------


## TERU

Jos tuo FSA oli liian halpamainen, niin tämä sitten
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/3t-ergonova-...ium-handlebar/

----------


## Laerppi

Mikä ois hyvä "gravel grinderi", pitäisi soveltua myös bikepackingiin elikkäs ainakin viikon reissuihin. Maantiepyörä ja läskipyörä löytyy jo. Mielellään teräsrunko. Olen miettinyt Kona Rove st:tä.

----------


## msh

> Hieno onpelukone kertakaikkiaan. Saako tiedustella välityksiä ja kokemuksia (niiden) toiminnasta?



Kiitokset! Vaihteisto 1 x 11, edessä 42, takana 11-32. Todella harvoin joutuu pienimmällä tai suurimmalla, joten sanoisin että välitys just hyvin, välit sopivat. En nyt muista tähän hätään tarkat välilehtien speksit. Siirtyminen 2 x 11-> 1 x 11 on kyllä ollut mahtavaa, pyörä kaunistuu ja käyttökokemus paranee :Hymy:

----------


## noniinno

Laitetaanpa oma taikamatto tännekin. Laitoin kuitucyclocrossin lihoiksi kun totesin tarvitsevani teräsrunkoa, isoja renkaita, tilaa Ice Spikereille, suoraa ohjaustankoa, kunnollisia loksukiinnikkeitä ja suht matalaa ajoasentoa. Tässä kaikki muut toteutuvat hienosti, mutta emäputki olisi saanut olla vähän matalampi. Pitkä satulatolppa osaltaan pehmentää menoa. Aika smoothia on matkanteko. Kyseessä siis Marin Muirwoods. Jarrut pitäisi vielä eurooppalaistaa, mutta ajeleehan sitä noinkin.

----------


## Puskis

^Toihan on hieno. Kompliitin sivuprofiilista ei oikein ilmennyt potentiaali, kun oli niin luiruilla kumeilla.

----------


## jurpo

Ja tuosta sit pikkurahalla menoa vielä pehmentävä kahveli.  42mm kehällä mahtuu 29 x 2,4 Ardent ihan komiasti ja tilaa jä hirmuryönälle.

----------


## stenu

^ Sössiintyy Muirwoodsista geometria ja koko idea suspension corrected -29er-haarukalla. Joku 26-tuumaiselle kiekolle tarkoitettu voisi toimia. Eikä muuten ole taivaankappaleisiin kirjoitettu sekään, että muovihaarukka pehmentää menoa teräksistä enemmän. Voi olla myös päin vastoin.

----------


## jurpo

Stenu haastaa asiaa.  Etukäteen ei voi tietää mitä juluma eläinkokeilu paljastaa  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> ^ Sössiintyy Muirwoodsista geometria ja koko idea suspension corrected -29er-haarukalla. Joku 26-tuumaiselle kiekolle tarkoitettu voisi toimia. Eikä muuten ole taivaankappaleisiin kirjoitettu sekään, että muovihaarukka pehmentää menoa teräksistä enemmän. Voi olla myös päin vastoin.



Minkä keulan sovitit runkoon? Äkkiä googlaamalla marinin mukana tulee nimeonomaan tuo joustokorjattu haarukka, joka on tosiaan helkkarin ruma.

http://www.pedalroom.com/bike/marin-...9er-19th-19045

Eikö ohjaus muutu liian äkkinäiseksi matalalla haarukalla?

----------


## stenu

@jurpo: Ei voi ei ja silmämäärin Muirwoodsin forkkiloinen näyttää siltä, että ei ehkä ole maailman joustavin teräshaarukka, mutta se silmämäärinkin on ollut väärässä aina joskus  :Hymy: 

Tuollainen täysjäykkä kaksysi ilman joustokeulageon vaatimaa korkeata etupäätä on kyllä monikäyttöpyöräksi järkipeli.

E:^ Tarkkaa mittaa en tiedä, mutta silmämäärin 2016 Muirwoodsin haarukan a-c on n. 420-425 mm. Tosin voi se silmämäärin olla väärässä tässäkin asiassa  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Ai joo, marinia onkin tosiaan kahdella rungolla. Olisiko niin, ettei aiemmin ole ollut vielä saatavilla runkoa erikseen jäykälle keulalle.
Tästä kuvasta näkee erot hyvin.



Ostitko stenu rungon jostain vai täydellisen pyörän?

----------


## stenu

> Ostitko *noniinno* rungon jostain vai täydellisen pyörän?



Sorry, korjailin vähän  :Vink:

----------


## stenu

http://www.cxmagazine.com/2016-lost-...n-bike-profile

----------


## OJ

Kaverilla on muuten tommonen Pösö. Ei ole GG käytössä, vaan yleiskommuutterina, jolla klaarataan tarvittaessa melko isoja gäppejä. Hulluinta on, että haarukka kestää rankaisua.

Hieno Marin Muirwoods muuten...

----------


## Fuuga

Vaikka ei aluperin olekaan GG, mutta geometrialtaan ja tuntumaltaan lähelle sitä, on toi 2010 crosscomp  oikein mukava vehje.
Se oli ensimmäinen, johon istuin eikä jatkoistumiset tuoneet sen parempaa.

Laitoin kaiken maailman GG-videoiden innoittamana 38" Paselat alle. Vehje muuttui astetta tyylikkäämäksi ja tämän päivän testiajo 85 maantietä ja 40 Hki-Talma-Pornainen -reittiä vahvisti vain käsitystä, että nyt on mukavat kumit alla.

----------


## noniinno

Stenu on ytimessä, haarukka on, ja on oltava, ei-joustokorjattu. Noilla renkailla voi haarukka olla mitä vaan matskua,  muovirämmälettä en tuohon kuitenkaan ripusta peraatteellisista syistä. Ostin kompliitin Rutland cyclingin alesta ja vaihdoin kammet, ohjaamon ja kiekot sekä satulan. Ihanan herkkä pyörä jopa ylämäessä ja kyyyti on sileätä². Tuolla ajaa gg:n lisäksi talvilenkit pikkuteillä. Onko se sitten Ice grinding vai mitä lienekään. Ice spikereiden vaatima tila oli lähtökohta, enkä pysty sormiamputaation takia ajamaan talviaikaan (paksut hanskat kädessä, pannumyssyjä en huoli ulkonäkösyistä..) käyrällä sarvella.

----------


## paaton

> Stenu on ytimessä, haarukka on, ja on oltava, ei-joustokorjattu. Noilla renkailla voi haarukka olla mitä vaan matskua,  muovirämmälettä en tuohon kuitenkaan ripusta peraatteellisista syistä. Ostin kompliitin Rutland cyclingin alesta ja vaihdoin kammet, ohjaamon ja kiekot sekä satulan. Ihanan herkkä pyörä jopa ylämäessä ja kyyyti on sileätä². Tuolla ajaa gg:n lisäksi talvilenkit pikkuteillä. Onko se sitten Ice grinding vai mitä lienekään. Ice spikereiden vaatima tila oli lähtökohta, enkä pysty sormiamputaation takia ajamaan talviaikaan (paksut hanskat kädessä, pannumyssyjä en huoli ulkonäkösyistä..) käyrällä sarvella.



Taitaa olla 17" runko liian pieni 178cm pitkälle, vai menisiköhän tuo pidemmällä stemmillä?

----------


## noniinno

^ On liian pieni. Vaikka runko onkin riittävän pitkä, meinaa minulla 350mm tolpasta loppua nostovara 84cm haaramitalla.

----------


## fob

> Alkaisi näyttää siltä, että 
> - osasarjaksi tulee Sram Apex 1
> - kiekoiksi valmispaketti + Shutter Precision napadynamo
> - sopivat jarrulevyt
> - valoa maantielle
> - Race King 2.2
> - muutoin osat jo olemassa.
> 
> Tanko ja teippi vielä hakusassa. Tavoitteena lyhyt reach ja pieni drop.



Osat tilattu ja sorapyörä kokee parin viikon sisällä muodonmuutoksen. Toivottavasti mitään ei jäänyt hankkimatta. Edellisestä käyrätankoisesta on noin 30 vuotta.

----------


## JackOja

Jostain joutavasta topicista bongasin tälläisen tulokkaan topicin genreen

Otso Cycles Warakin



Rosteria ja chainstayn pituus muunneltavissa GG/CX -mieltymysten mukaisesti.

Itse en ole ihan varma olisko tuota hiilarihaarukkaa tarvinnut välttämättä maalata "rosterin näköiseksi".

----------


## kuovipolku

> Jostain joutavasta topicista bongasin tälläisen tulokkaan topicin genreen.



Firman nimi sai höristämään korvia, mutta vaikka voisi kuvitella että jollakin firman toimijoista on suomalaisia sukujuuria - asia ei ainakaan sukunimien perusteella varmistu suuntaan tai toiseen - on aivan yhtä mahdollista että on vain valittu sopiva vähän eksoottiselta ja originaalilta kuulostava nimi. https://otsocycles.com/pages/about-us

http://theradavist.com/2016/08/otso-...th-components/

----------


## tiaalto

Taitaa olla Minnesotassa majaileva firma eli amerikansuomalaisten sydänalueilta. Mutta joo, rosteri näyttää seksikkäältä (keula saisi olla musta tai terästä) ja pojankin nimi sattuu olemaan Otso...

----------


## stenu

Aikamoinen hässäkkä toi karhuherra-Paddingtonin takapää. Taka-akselin siirtämistä varten joutuu käytännössä varmaan irroittamaan takakiekon ja samalla kun vetopuolen "Tuning Chipin" irroittaa, irtoaa takavaihtajakin korvakkeineen aika isolla todennäköisyydellä.. Mulle tuli vähän sellainen olo, että on lähdetty hakemaan ratkaisua ongelmaan, jota ei oikeastaan ole. Jos nyt välttämättä haluaa säädettävän takapään, niin oliskohan joku perinteisempi ratkaisu ollut jopa toimivampi? Itselleni en kyllä edes huolisi säädettävää takapäätä ellei olisi tarve käyttää myös 1-vaihteisena.

----------


## MJH

> Tässä oma, XL-koon Pickenflick, Hunt:in Gravel-kiekot, Schwalbe G-One 40 mm. Ainoa mitä mahd. kaipaan olisi paksun alumiinisen satulaputken tilalle jotain vähän menoa pehmentävää. Putkeen menevä laukku toimii hyvänä lokarina. Hauskaa on, toimii kuin ompelukone



Ootko muuten itte asentanut nuo g-onet huntin vanteille?
Mulla on nyt tässä työn alla Huntin 4season dura & g-one 38mm sisureiden kanssa - ei p****le nouse tasaiseti palteet kehälle. Vaikein vanne/rengas -kombinaatio, johon olen törmännyt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mohkku

Voi olla itsestäänselvyys, mutta kommentoin renkaan asennusta silti.

Mulla tuli vastaava ongelma renkaan tasaisen asettumisen kanssa viime keväänä, kun talven ajan kesärenkaat oli ollut varastossa roikkumassa koukussa seinällä. Se ilmeisesti venytti niitä tai muuten vain teki niihin mutkan, eikä yksikään rengas asettunut heti kunnolla. Ratkaisuna oli asennuksen jälkeen maksimipaineet renkaisiin vähäksi aikaa, jonka jälkeen pudotus lopulliseen tasoon. Viimeistään pienen sisäänajon jälkeen kaikki alkoi pyöriä suoraan. Nyt on renkaiden kesä/talvisäilö varastossa tason päällä vaakasuorassa.

----------


## paaton

Eikö kumpikaan rengas nouse? Voihan rengas olla viallinenkin. Minulla on yksi valuvikainen s-one.

----------


## stenu

Useimmat tubeless-yhteensopivat vanteet on enemmän tai vähemmän v...mäisiä sisureiden kanssa käyettäväksi. Vielä kun parina on tiukkareunainen tubeless ready -rengas, niin hankala yhtälö on valmis. Kannatta kokeilla tubelessnikseillä eli saippuavettä liukasteeksi ja maksimipaineet. Jos ei nouse heti, kyllä ne yleensä seuraavaan päivään mennessä asettuu.

Hankalinta tubeless-vanne ja sisurit yhdistelmän kanssa on flättien korjaaminen tien päällä. Sen takia mun mielestä tubeless-vanteet kannattaa hankkia vain sisurittomaan käyttöön. Sisureiden kanssa tavalliset vanteet tekee elämästä paaaljon helpompaa.

----------


## MJH

Ei nouse kumpikaan, eli nähdäkseni ovat vain kovin huonosti yhteensopivat. Onhan niissä omat toleranssinsa kokojen suhteen. 
Eilen sain toisen taisteltua parafiiniöljyllä vähän paremmin paikalleen. Pitänee kokeilla sitten vaan sisäänajaa nuo matalilla paineilla, jos vaikka asettuisivat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

Miten paljon painetta kokeilit?

----------


## fob

Siinä se sitten on. Renkaina tarpeen mukaan joko Maxxis Ardent 2.4, Continental RaceKing 2.2 tai Schwalbe Dureme DD 2.0. Lokasuojat sitten sadekelillä kiinni. Valo B&M IQ-X, virta tulee dynamosta. Kampisarja on vielä etsinnässä, jotta ketjulinjasta saisi sopivan. Tanko 46 cm leveä ja tuntuu juuri sopivalta.

----------


## arctic biker

Hyvä työkalu, tommonen satulaputkitakalaukku on mulle hirvitys. Tämmönen; https://www.pelagobicycles.com/carra..._store=default ja sille oma telineensä. On pirusti toimivampi.

----------


## MJH

> Miten paljon painetta kokeilit?



Vähän yli sallitun. 

Enpä tiedä, pitäisiköhän tässä nöyrtyä ja viedä nuo liikkeeseen asennettavaksi: otin toisen pois vanteelta ja totesin että toisesta renkaasta on palteen harjanne hiertynyt paikoitellen jo hieman rikki niin, että kevlarsäikeiden päät tulee näkyviin. (Mahtaako parafiiniöljy ollakaan hyväksi noin pehmeälle kumiseokselle?)
Saan nuo vielä rikki ennen kuin on metriäkään ajettu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pätkä

Curve Cycling Grovel Monster - Titanium GMX

----------


## noniinno

^on kyllä aika mehevä...

----------


## makton

Eurobikessa esillä uusi Moots Baxter. Mahtaakohan runkojen hinnat vain olla samaa tasoa kuin T&T:ssä nyt muut Moots rungot.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Loppuelämän kestää vain sellainen pyörä, joka roikkuu koristeena seinällä.



Riippuu siitä kuinka pitkä se loppuelämä on ja kuinka vanhaksi kykenee pyörällä ajamaan. Minulla on max 15 vuotta ajoaikaa jäljellä. Edellinen pyörä kesti 10 vuotta. Ehkä tämä kestää pienillä duunauksilla loppuajoaikani.

----------


## stenu

Curvesta ja Mootsista tulee mieleen ainakin sellainen juttu, jonkun pitäisi hoksata ruveta tekemään ei joustogeomittaista kuituhaarukkaa, johon mahtuisi 2-tuumainen rengas. Mootsin Enve ei näytä ihan yhtä karseelta kuin Carven etupää, mutta molemmille tekisi hyvää, jos olisi olemassa monstercross-spesifi keula.

----------


## msh

> Ootko muuten itte asentanut nuo g-onet huntin vanteille?
> Mulla on nyt tässä työn alla Huntin 4season dura & g-one 38mm sisureiden kanssa - ei p****le nouse tasaiseti palteet kehälle. Vaikein vanne/rengas -kombinaatio, johon olen törmännyt. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Itse kyllä asensin, meni hyvin helposti. Eka nosto vanteelle huoltoaseman kompressorilla. Ainoa huolenaihe oli että kun venttiilin sielua irrotti litkua varten niin lipsahti rengas hieman vanteelta. Näin kuitenkin niin vähän että jalkapumpulla tiivistyi. Sittemmin pitänyt hyvin. Stenulla varmaan järkevää pohdintaa, että sisurilla tubeless vanne ja rengas ei optimaalinen. Edellinen kombo oli latexisisuri ja Schwalben Kojak samoilla kiekoilla. Kojakin seinä paljon heppoisempi, ja asettui nätisti.

----------


## carp

> Eurobikessa esillä uusi Moots Baxter.



Huh huh... herättää kyllä ostohaluja, kunnes saa käsityksen tuosta hintatasosta.

On muuten varmaan ensimmäisiä fillareita noilla XT Di2 sähkövaihteilla joka tulee vastaa. Hyvin mielenkiintoista seurata näiden yleistymistä.

----------


## oil

> Siinä se sitten on. Renkaina tarpeen mukaan joko Maxxis Ardent 2.4, Continental RaceKing 2.2 tai Schwalbe Dureme DD 2.0. Lokasuojat sitten sadekelillä kiinni. Valo B&M IQ-X, virta tulee dynamosta. Kampisarja on vielä etsinnässä, jotta ketjulinjasta saisi sopivan. Tanko 46 cm leveä ja tuntuu juuri sopivalta.



Komia on, peukkua!
Onko kommenttia valosta, millaiseen käyttöön tuossa riittää potkua? Meneekö valaisematon asfaltti pimeässä märkänä, entä metsätiet ja kevyet polut?
Tilasitko etukiekon dynamonavalla valmiina?

----------


## fob

^
Kokemusta pimeässä ajosta ei ole. Vielä. Kunhan kokemusta tulee, kerron lisää.

Kiekot tilasin Bike-Componentsin valikoimasta valmiina. Napa on Shutter Precision PL8. Vastusta en juuri huomaa. Pienillä nopeuksilla hieman vilkkuu tuo valo, joten en lähtisi tekniseen maastoon. Kun nopeus ylittää noin 10 km/h, valo kirkastuu ja lopettaa vilkkumisen. Katuolosuhteissa en pitäisi ongelmana.

----------


## oil

Ugh, kiitos vastauksesta. Retki/sorapyörään tuollainen olisikin kuin nenä päähän! Itsellä ei ole taitoja vaihtaa napaa valmiiseen kiekkoon, mutta eiköhän lähipuodin asentajat osaa navan ympärille laittaa kehän jos nätisti pyytää 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## arctic biker

PomQUOTE=hannupulkkinen;2578346]Riippuu siitä kuinka pitkä se loppuelämä on ja kuinka vanhaksi kykenee pyörällä ajamaan. Minulla on max 15 vuotta ajoaikaa jäljellä. Edellinen pyörä kesti 10 vuotta. Ehkä tämä kestää pienillä duunauksilla loppuajoaikani.[/QUOTE]

Tuossa taas itsekin ootan viimeisimmän testin tuomiota. Sinnillä uus carboonirunko!

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> PomQUOTE=hannupulkkinen;2578346]Riippuu siitä kuinka pitkä se loppuelämä on ja kuinka vanhaksi kykenee pyörällä ajamaan. Minulla on max 15 vuotta ajoaikaa jäljellä. Edellinen pyörä kesti 10 vuotta. Ehkä tämä kestää pienillä duunauksilla loppuajoaikani.
> Tuossa taas itsekin ootan viimeisimmän testin tuomiota. Sinnillä uus carboonirunko!



Sehän tässä on itse kullakin. Sädehoidon jälkeen voi pahimmassa tapauksessa unohtaa pyöräilyn, mutta onhan muitakin tapoja liikkua.

----------


## paaton

> Vähän yli sallitun. 
> 
> Enpä tiedä, pitäisiköhän tässä nöyrtyä ja viedä nuo liikkeeseen asennettavaksi: otin toisen pois vanteelta ja totesin että toisesta renkaasta on palteen harjanne hiertynyt paikoitellen jo hieman rikki niin, että kevlarsäikeiden päät tulee näkyviin. (Mahtaako parafiiniöljy ollakaan hyväksi noin pehmeälle kumiseokselle?)
> Saan nuo vielä rikki ennen kuin on metriäkään ajettu. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Niin miten siinä tubeless asennuksessa kävi? Vuosivatko renkaat sivuista, etkä saanut riittävästi painetta renkaaseen?
Minä en kyllä oikein usko, etteikö rengas nousisi vanteelle. Itse en tosin paljoa paineita seuraile tubelesta vanteelle nostaessa. Ensin sielu pois, reilusti saippuavettä kumin ja vanteen väliin ja sen jälkeen normaalilla paineilma pistoolilla pienen letkun avulla painetta sen verran että rengas nousee. Naks naks. Aina se sinne on paikalleen mennyt. Eearit ja suojalasit on kyllä päässä.

----------


## MJH

Meni ne fairylla ja kovemmalla ylipaineella lopulta. 
Vaan ei ollut tubeless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fob

> Komia on, peukkua!
> Onko kommenttia valosta, millaiseen käyttöön tuossa riittää potkua? Meneekö valaisematon asfaltti pimeässä märkänä, entä metsätiet ja kevyet polut?



Testattu on. Paitsi märällä asvaltilla.
Hyvin näkee ajaa valaisemattomalla hiekkatiellä, polulla ja jopa heinikossa. Kunhan vauhtia oli se kymppi tai enemmän. Valaisin ei anna hajavaloa yhtään ylöspäin. Oman valaisimen taidan suunnata siten, että valoalueen raja on noin 40 metrin päässä. Nyt säädetty noin 20 metriin ja se on minulle liian vähän.

----------


## paaton

> Meni ne fairylla ja kovemmalla ylipaineella lopulta. 
> Vaan ei ollut tubeless. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Eihän noita ole mitään tolkkua ajaa sisureiden kanssa.

----------


## MJH

> Eihän noita ole mitään tolkkua ajaa sisureiden kanssa.



Näinhän se vissiin on. Itsellä vaan on hieman skeptinen suhtautuminen tubeleksiin sen jälkeen kun sain kokea sen kun litku ei toimikaan sopivan malliseen pienehköön viiltoon kesken XCM-kisan.
Muutenkaan en ole täysin vakuuttunut tubeleksen hyödyistä ja autuudesta vs perinteinen sisuri näin tällaiselle tavalliselle kuolevaiselle - on mennyt renkaiden sovitus aika paljon hankalammaksi. 
Mutta kukin tyylillään. Pitänee kokeilla keväällä litkuilla. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

> Näinhän se vissiin on. Itsellä vaan on hieman skeptinen suhtautuminen tubeleksiin sen jälkeen kun sain kokea sen kun litku ei toimikaan sopivan malliseen pienehköön viiltoon kesken XCM-kisan.
> Muutenkaan en ole täysin vakuuttunut tubeleksen hyödyistä ja autuudesta vs perinteinen sisuri näin tällaiselle tavalliselle kuolevaiselle - on mennyt renkaiden sovitus aika paljon hankalammaksi. 
> Mutta kukin tyylillään. Pitänee kokeilla keväällä litkuilla. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kompuran kanssa tubeless asennus on mielestäni helpompaa, mitä sisureiden kanssa pelaaminen. Kotiin olen tehnyt napsauttuimen 1.5l pepsi pullosta ja kahdesta tubeless venttiilistä. Kisoissa käyttäisin itse stanin uutta race litkua, jonka luvataan paikkaavan entistä suurempia viiltoja. 

Minusta tubeles on nimenomaan parhautta noilla gg renkailla. Latex sisuri ei mielestäni eroa rullaavuudessa, mutta sitä saa pumppailla päivittäin ja mikäli on tarkoitus ajelle juurakkoisilla poluilla pienillä paineilla, niin sisuria saa myöskin paikkailla useasti.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Kotiin olen tehnyt napsauttuimen 1.5l pepsi pullosta ja kahdesta tubeless venttiilistä.



Hmm....kun letkussa ei ole sulkua, niin mites tuo käytännössä toimii?

----------


## paaton

> Hmm....kun letkussa ei ole sulkua, niin mites tuo käytännössä toimii?



Meinasin laittaa sulun, mutta välttää itselleni noinkin. Taitan vaan letkun lyttyyn painetta pumpatessa.

----------


## Laerppi

http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/renegadeexploit.html

Jamis Renegade Exploit 2017 kiinnostaisi, mutta saatavuus olematonta ja Evans ainoa paikka minkä löysin ja sielläkään ei listoilla...

----------


## stenu

Uus Ritsi.

----------


## Aakoo

> http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/renegadeexploit.html
> 
> Jamis Renegade Exploit 2017 kiinnostaisi, mutta saatavuus olematonta ja Evans ainoa paikka minkä löysin ja sielläkään ei listoilla...



Mä ostin tän vuoden mallin, ja se tuli myyntiin vasta maaliskuussa. Eli sen perusteella menee lähemmäs vuodenvaihdetta ainakin?

----------


## MJH

Näin kun jälkikäteen mietin tuota renkaiden vanteellenoston vaikeutta, niin tuli mieleen että mahtaisiko sillä olla vaikutusta että vanteen sisäleveys on vain 17mm? Valmistajan mukaan noihin pitäisi mennä renkaat kokoon 45c saakka, mutta silti...
Meinaan vaan kun olin ajatellut laittaa alle talveksi 45nth:n gravdalit - joiden valmista puolestaan ilmoittaa yhteensopivaksi 20-28mm vanteille. Mitäs luulette, menisikö silti?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stenu

Gravdalit taitaa olla edelleen tavallisia, ei tubeless-yhteensopivia renkaita. Ainakin mun pari talvea sitten ostetuissa Gravdaleissa on tosi löysät reunanauhat ja ne saa helpohkosti mille tahansa vanteelle.

----------


## Takamisakari

Tossa Ritsissä olis paljon mun unelmapyörän aineksia mutta tartsikiinnikkeet olis ollu kova juttu. ilmeisesti isot pojat käyttää apiduraa ja muuta mutta perus työmatkalaiselle sivulaukut on kyllä kätsyt. Nimi Outback viittaisi vähän että romujakin saisi ripusteltua mukaan..

----------


## paaton

> Gravdalit taitaa olla edelleen tavallisia, ei tubeless-yhteensopivia renkaita. Ainakin mun pari talvea sitten ostetuissa Gravdaleissa on tosi löysät reunanauhat ja ne saa helpohkosti mille tahansa vanteelle.



Jep. Toimivat kylläkin myös tubeleksina tiukoilla vanteilla, mutta litkutus ei onnistu laakista.

----------


## LJL

> Uus Ritsi.



Jäi pikaisella vilkaisulla hieman hämärän peittoon, mitkä ovat keskeisimmät erot SwissCrossiin, muut kuin ei-kiinteä takavaihtajan korvake ja läpiakselit? (...jotka kyllä sinänsä ovat erinomaisia ratkaisuja vs. SwissCross)

----------


## Blackborow

Laitetaanpa linkkikin uudesta Ritsistä ettei tartte kaikkien itse googlettaa pelkän kuvan jäljiltä. http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/09/05/...ak-away-bikes/

----------


## JackOja

Ritsi on hieno! Harmillista kun itsellä on grainderi jo olemassa  :Irvistys: 





> Jäi pikaisella vilkaisulla hieman hämärän peittoon, mitkä ovat keskeisimmät erot SwissCrossiin, muut kuin ei-kiinteä takavaihtajan korvake ja läpiakselit? (...jotka kyllä sinänsä ovat erinomaisia ratkaisuja vs. SwissCross)



Värikkäämpi värivalikoima ja mahtuu muhkummat kumit?

----------


## stenu

^ Alla olevan mukaan menee niin, että on vähän pitempi takahaarukka, mikä mun mielestä ei välttämättä ole positiivinen muutos ja vähän suurempi BB-droppi, mikä taas on hyvä juttu. Mutta makuasioita ovat tietty.

http://grit.cx/news/2016/09/eurobike...adventure-bike

----------


## MJH

> Gravdalit taitaa olla edelleen tavallisia, ei tubeless-yhteensopivia renkaita. Ainakin mun pari talvea sitten ostetuissa Gravdaleissa on tosi löysät reunanauhat ja ne saa helpohkosti mille tahansa vanteelle.



Ok. Joo, ei sen tubelessin kanssa väliä - mietin vaan että onkohan 17mm liian vähän jos valmistajan mukaan 20mm on minimi.
Se vaan vissiin on kapeammalla vanteella  poikkileikkaukseltaan pyöreämpi kuin mitä on alunperin tarkoitettu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stenu

Joo ei pitäisi olla mitään ongelmaa sen suhteen. Mulla on Gravdalit olleet ajossa pääasiassa vanteilla, joiden sisäleveys 15 mm, koska takapää rungosta on sen verran ahdas, että ne ei tahdo mahtua kunnolla pyörimään leveämmillä vanteilla.

----------


## paaton

Kapeilla vanteilla ongelmia tulee varmaankin vain silloin, jos haluaa gravdalleista kaiken pidon irti. Eli tubeleksina pienillä paineilla. Alkavat varmaankin muljuamaan alla. 

Mutta omatkin vanteet ovat vain 19mm leveydeltään, eli 17c on ihan ok.

----------


## MJH

Hyvä. Kiitoksia näistä tiedoista. Talvea odotellessa siis. 
Vielä kun saisi sen rungon  (ensi viikolla pitäisi lähteä matkaan mulle Englannista)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

> ^ Alla olevan mukaan menee niin, että on vähän pitempi takahaarukka, mikä mun mielestä ei välttämättä ole positiivinen muutos ja vähän suurempi BB-droppi, mikä taas on hyvä juttu. Mutta makuasioita ovat tietty.
> 
> http://grit.cx/news/2016/09/eurobike...adventure-bike



Tämä oli varsin informatiivista informaatiota aiheesta. Ja hienoja kuvia. SwissCrossin paras puoli on mielestäni mukavuuden ja yleisen sulavuuden lisäksi jotenkin sellainen peräpään sähäkkyys, joten en itke verta etten odotellut Outbackia. 

Jack OjaBauer on teettänyt itselleen ns. ikuisen rungon joten valitettavasti ei voi/saa nyt muita katsella. Tulee titamiinirungolle paha mieli jos on uskoton

----------


## Aakoo

Tuossa Ritcheyssa ja uusissa Jamiksissa on keulassa 12mm läpiakseli. Mitäköhän etua se tuo 15mm akseliin? Olikohan vaarana, että kiekkojen vaihtaminen pyörästä toiseen olisi aivan liian helppoa....

----------


## OJ

15mm on kato liian painava, kunnes kaudelle 2018 siirrytaan takaisin kun 12 mm ei ole riittavan jaykka. 12mm akselin saa varmaan toimimaan jotenkin 15mm haarukassa, mutta toisinpain voi olla nihkeampaa. Onneksi Mavic lanseerasi oman pikalinkkulapiakselinsa Eurobikessa ettei mene liian helpoksi.

----------


## Aakoo

Olishan siinä välissä vielä 13mm ja 14mm koot tulossa esittelyyn kausille 2019 ja 2022. Vieläkö voidaan muka väittää, ettei teknisiä innovaatioita enää tehdä?  :Hymy:

----------


## makton

Eurobiken osalta listalle voidaan laittaa myös Wilier Jaroon Plus, jossa ainakin on ihan kohtuullinen lähtöhinta. http://www.wilier.com/en/products/in...el/jaroon-plus

Miellyttää ainakin omaa silmää...

----------


## stenu

Mä en oo kyllä ihan varma, että viittiskö noita plussarenkaisa möhköpyöriä laskea gravel grindereiksi, mutta saattaahan se tietty olla, että jonkun mielestä pitää olla vähintään kilo rengasta molemmissa päissä, että uskaltautuu asfaltilta pois...  :Vink:

----------


## makton

Vaikka nykysiin 40mm gravelkinging SK:n ihan tyytyväinen pitää olla, niin en silti pitäisi toisinaan pahetteeksi vieläkin vähän leveämpää rengasta. Vaikka joku plussa koko ehkä nyt vähän ampuu ylitse, niin ei ainakaan runko rajoittaisi vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## Mohkku

Alan itsekin kallistua siihen, että geometriaa pitäisi saada muokattua, jotta leveistä renkaista olisi hyötyä. Soralla jopa 35 mm toimii hyvin, toki pehmeällä pinnalla menee raskaaksi. Yli 50 millisestä alkaa olla hyötyä lähinnä maastossa, mutta siellä en ole oppinut vielä cc:llä/gg:llä ajamaan. Jokin ajoasennossa on sellaista, että suoratankoinen maasturi vaan on paljon mukavampi vähänkin teknisessä maastossa, vaikka helpoille poluille monsteri edelleen houkuttaakin.

----------


## paaton

Muutamien cyclolla tehtyjen OTBeiden jälkeen luovuin 27.5" koon kiekkojen+leveiden renkaiden hankinnasta.

En tiedä ajattelinko oikein, mutta mielestäni OTB herkkyys vain pahenee noilla monsteri renkailla. Renkaan halkaisija on periaattessa sama mitä cyclon orginaaleilla, mutta pienillä paineilla ajettaessa etu rengaas painuukin reilustu totuttua enemmän.

Eli minustakin geon pitää olla suunniteltu näillle renkaille ja oikeaan maastoon. Loivempaa keulakulmaaa kaiketi.

----------


## Mohkku

Keulakulma ja sitä myöten akseliväli kenties ovat ne jutut, joiden ympärille tuo menee. Ehkä jokin lyhytrunkoinen maasturi pitäisi ottaa projektin lähtökohdaksi?

----------


## stenu

> Mun  näkemys mulle täydellisestä "for the rest of my life"  -krossigravelyleispyörästä...
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1P...ew?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1P...ew?usp=sharing



Tsadaaa! Sain aamulla kuvaterveisiä Barcelonasta:

----------


## Puskis

Nyt on hieno! Hyvä väri ja kivoja yksityiskohtia.

----------


## TheMiklu

Huh huh! Ompa nätti!

----------


## tchegge_

> Muutamien cyclolla tehtyjen OTBeiden jälkeen luovuin 27.5" koon kiekkojen+leveiden renkaiden hankinnasta.
> 
> En tiedä ajattelinko oikein, mutta mielestäni OTB herkkyys vain pahenee noilla monsteri renkailla. Renkaan halkaisija on periaattessa sama mitä cyclon orginaaleilla, mutta pienillä paineilla ajettaessa etu rengaas painuukin reilustu totuttua enemmän.
> 
> Eli minustakin geon pitää olla suunniteltu näillle renkaille ja oikeaan maastoon. Loivempaa keulakulmaaa kaiketi.



Juu ei maasturin renkaat  vielä maasturia tee, omalla Salsalla ajellut polkuja noilla 27,5 kiekoilla eikä sillä hurjastella, maltillisesti pitää mennä jyrkät kohdat ja juurakot. Lähtökohta maastoon tosin oli 160mm molemmista päistä joustava traktori että ei ihmekään että samoilla poluilla pelottaa.  :Hymy: 

Katsoin just ekan maastopyöräni(täysjäykkä) ja siinä keulakulma oli 71astetta vs 72 mikä Vayassa on. Ei nyt kovin suuri ero, tanko tekee varmaan enemmän painopisteen siirtoa.

----------


## JackOja

> Tsadaaa! Sain aamulla kuvaterveisiä Barcelonasta:



Mainion oloinen vehje!

----------


## Mohkku

> Katsoin just ekan maastopyöräni(täysjäykkä) ja siinä keulakulma oli 71astetta vs 72 mikä Vayassa on. Ei nyt kovin suuri ero, tanko tekee varmaan enemmän painopisteen siirtoa.



Varmaan haarukan offsetillakin on merkitystä, mutta toki myös ohjaustangolla/stemmillä. Täytyykin syventyä aiheeseen ja verrata geometrioita tarkemmin. Ainakin front center on maasturissa selvästi pidempi.

Painopisteen erot punnitsin omalla gg:llä ja jäykkäperäisellä 29:llä. Tulos: 41/59 vs 39/61. Kuulostaa kovin pieneltä erolta, mutta ehkä pyörä+kuski= n. 100 kg paketissa 2%-yks. on merkittävä juttu.

----------


## tchegge_

> Mä en oo kyllä ihan varma, että viittiskö noita plussarenkaisa möhköpyöriä laskea gravel grindereiksi, mutta saattaahan se tietty olla, että jonkun mielestä pitää olla vähintään kilo rengasta molemmissa päissä, että uskaltautuu asfaltilta pois...



En mäkään tuota omaa Salsaa GG pyöräksi kutsu, hauska kokeilu ennemmin. Maastorenkailla voisi sanoa että se on Monster Tourer tai *GG*  :Hymy: 

Tuli eilen ajettua työmatkat hiekkateitä ja polkuja.

----------


## stenu

Mutta tossahan on melkein maantierenkaat, kun ei ole edes mitään plussia tai muita...  :Hymy:  Hieno Salsa.

----------


## fob

> Siinä se sitten on. Renkaina tarpeen mukaan joko Maxxis Ardent 2.4, Continental RaceKing 2.2 tai Schwalbe Dureme DD 2.0. Lokasuojat sitten sadekelillä kiinni. Valo B&M IQ-X, virta tulee dynamosta. Kampisarja on vielä etsinnässä, jotta ketjulinjasta saisi sopivan. Tanko 46 cm leveä ja tuntuu juuri sopivalta.



Olisko kohta kolmesatanen takana. Renkaista RaceKing on osoittautunut parhaaksi tuohon pyörään ja sorateille. Rullaa erinomaisesti eikä karkaa kaarteissa alta. Juurakkopoluillakin pärjää. Napadynamo ja tehokas led-valo on erinomainen yhdistelmä, joten akkuvaloja en enää kaipaa. Valoa riittää, kun kuski jaksaa polkea. Täpäri on jäänyt talliin pölyttymään.

----------


## stenu

Se tunne, kun kaikki osuu täydellisesti kohdilleen heti...

----------


## paaton

Aivan liian hieno. Äkkiä sotkemaan tuo mutaan.

----------


## stenu

:Hymy:  On sotkettu jo. Toissa yön sateiden jäljiltä sitä oli eilen riittävästi tarjolla ja voin luvata, että toista kertaa et tule noin puhtaana näkemään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

On tyylikäs vehje Stenulla, on on.

----------


## LJL

> On tyylikäs vehje Stenulla, on on.



No näin on! Hämmästyttävän kevytrakenteinen keula. Hieno.

----------


## jurpo

Kunkutttimen vois asentaa alasylöisinnnii.
Kaunis härveli, vallan kaunis.

Toivotamma ilometerejä,
paaaaaljon ilometrejä täältä kaukaa idästä!
*kumarrus*

----------


## Marsusram

On Stenun näköinen pyörä.
Hyvää matkaa molemmille.

----------


## Pietu

Stenu mitkä jarrut tossa on?

----------


## stenu

Kiitos kaverit. On se ihana. Vaikka Gunnarkin on, niin on toi vielä ihanampi. Eikä ruostu. Satula- ja keulakulmat on 0,5 astetta loivemmat, haarukassa rakea 3 mm enemmän ja pituutta sentti vähemmän, vaakaputki 5 mm piempi. Muuten kopsattu Gunnarin resepti eli pitkähkö ja matalahko runko lyhyehköllä takapäällä ja stemmillä. Aika pienet muutokset, mutta tuntuvat ajossa yllättävän paljon. Pehmeähiekkaiseen alamäkeen uskaltaa päästellä huolettomammin, juurakoista tykkää vähän enemmän, toe overlappiä ei ole enää ja kuskilla on vähän enemmän tilaa.





> No näin on! Hämmästyttävän kevytrakenteinen keula. Hieno.



Columbus SL jalat ja Columbuksen kaulaputki. Oli muuten kovempaa tavaraa sahata kuin mikään kaulaputki, mitä olen ikinä sahannut. Kaulaputki katkaistuna keulalle jäi painoa n. 800 g. Olisin halunnut ruostumattomasta myös keulan, mutta ei ole krossikelpoisia haarukanjalkoja KVA:lla vielä. Etukäteen huoletti vähän, että tuleeko keulasta liian löysä, mutta se on yllättävän tukeva. Käytännössä yhtä tukeva kuin Gunnarin suorajalkainen Vicious, mutta isommat töyssyt toi taivutettu ottaa nätimmin. Mulla on se Gunnarissakin ollut Reynoldsin Ouzo Pro Cross täyskuitukeula vielä varalla. Ajattelin, että voin krossikisoissa käyttää sitä, mutta ei taida tarvita. Tuo tuntuu todella hyvältä kovemmassakin ajossa.





> Stenu mitkä jarrut tossa on?



Paul Comp MiniMotot. Nekin on ihanat joskin ihan pelkkää käyttöarvoa ajatellen TRP 8.4:set on kyllä ihan yhtä hyvät.

----------


## jumbojussi

Omaan silmään sais olla enemmä väriä, vaikka vaaleasivuiset renkulat, mut nätti ja levyt oiskii pistäny liikaa simmuun.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Juu ei jätä kysyttävää. Paitsi ehkä tosiaan tosta keulasta, että spöijaako pahasti, tai oletko kokeillut sellasta keulaa joka ei spöijaa?

----------


## Frosty

Jep. Onhan toi Stenun pyörä vaan aivan järjettömän hieno. Ja kaikilta osin juuri tuollaisena kuin on!

----------


## stenu

> Paitsi ehkä tosiaan tosta keulasta, että  spöijaako pahasti, tai oletko kokeillut sellasta keulaa joka ei  spöijaa?



Jos lajinomaisista tai VPCX:stä puhutaan, niin  mä en ole aivan päässyt vielä varmuuteen, että olenko loppujen lopuksi  hitaampi vai nopeampi keulalla joka vähän spöijaa. Mulla on se Gunnarin  keulilla välillä ollut Reynoldsin täyskuituinen,  jonka kanssa olen ajellut jonkun verran kisoja. Kuituinen ohjaa  tarkemmin, mutta etupää pitää huonommin kun "jousto" puuttuu ja meno on  pomppivampaa.

Pitempiä gg-lenkkejä ajellessa kuitukeulan kanssa  mulla väsyy kädet nopeammin ja jos on paljon epätasaista, alkaa joskus  myös kyynärpäät jomottaa. Sitä ei tapahdu teräskeulan kanssa ajellessa  ja talvella ero vaan korostuu, koska mulla on sellainen näppituntuma,  että pakkasella kuitukeula muuttuu vielä jäykemmäksi.

Sen, mitä  olen tuolla uudella ehtinyt ajaa, niin sanoisin, että gg-ajeluihin ja  lenkkivauhtiseen keskuspuistojuurakkorymistelyyn toi on ihan sairaan  hyvä ja pehmentää menoa juuri sopivasti. Sunnuntaina ajelin vakkaripolut  Laakso-Pitkäkoski-Haaga sektorilta ja tuolla pystyy päästelemään  juurakoihin yllättävän reippaasti. Meinasin ehkä uskaltaa tulla  Hertsikaan kokeilemaan tolla uudella pyörällä, joten sunnuntain jälkeen  saatan osata sanoa, mitä tapahtuu, kun mennään oman vauhdin ja osaamisen  rajoilla.

Niin ja mulla toi viidenkympin rajapyykkikin rupee  lähestymään pikkuhiljaa, joten vauhdit ei hirveästi tästä enää ainakaan  kasva tulevaisuudessa ja mukavuudenhalu aivan varmasti vaan lisääntyy.  Sen vuoksi päätin heti, kun ryhdyin uutta runkoa speksaamaan, että  mihinkään ylikokokeuloihin tai -akseleihin mulla ei ole tarvetta. Levareita mietin hetken ja kävin paria modernia levaripyörää kokeilemassa, mutta en valaistunut ja päätin että  vannejarrut pysäyttävät riittävän varmasti, kun ne ovat niin tehneet  tähänkin asti. Sitäpaitsi kun kunto menee vaan alaspäin, niin pitää saada pyörän  painoakin samaan suuntaan, että joku edes kompensoi....  :Vink: 

Ps. Väri on muuten luonnossa enemmän vihreä kuin sininen. Kuvissa näyttää enemmän siniseltä.

----------


## MJH

Tripster ATR -runkosetti saapui vihdoin viimein, vaan oli haarukka pakattu kovin heppoisesti tottakai se oli ottanut iskua matkalla. Ei muuta kuin reklamoimaan ja uutta vaatimaan. Prkl. 
Odottavan aika on pitkä. Jos sitä jouluksi pääsisi sorateille...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marsusram

Jos haluaa että oma grinderi tuntuu edulliselta, voi vertailukohdaksi ottaa 3T Exploron

----------


## LJL

> Jos haluaa että oma grinderi tuntuu edulliselta, voi vertailukohdaksi ottaa 3T Exploron



Wtf... 3T tekee runkoja ja vielä tuollaisia. No eipä Swisscross mitään varsinaista kryöstöä ollut alunperinkään mielestäni, mutta totta, se tuntuu erityisen edulliselta (ja voi ihan rauhassa laskea yhden sudeksi menneen kuitukeulankin mukaan  :Hymy: )

----------


## stenu

Tulin vaan kertomaan, että Cyclon VPCX-neitsyys meni ja pyörä on maagisen hyvä ajaa. Vaikka asiaa tarkastelisi kuinka objektiivisesti en muuttaisi mitään ja subjektiivisesti tarkastellen vielä vähemmän. Enkä muuten vaihtaisi Exploroon tai mihkään muuhunkaan, vaikka päittäin tarjottaisiin. Ei mulla muuta.  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Stenu kun vanhenee niin pyörät senkun kaunistuu  :Hymy:  Riemukasta yhteiseloa ja ihatäysii toivotan.

----------


## Mohkku

> Tulin vaan kertomaan, että Cyclon VPCX-neitsyys meni ja pyörä on maagisen hyvä ajaa. Vaikka asiaa tarkastelisi kuinka objektiivisesti en muuttaisi mitään ja subjektiivisesti tarkastellen vielä vähemmän. Enkä muuten vaihtaisi Exploroon tai mihkään muuhunkaan, vaikka päittäin tarjottaisiin. Ei mulla muuta.



Oletko jo vienyt pyörääsi vähänkään teknisempään maastoon? Ei ehkä kuulu ihan gg-otsikon keskeisimmän ajatuksen pariin, mutta itseäni houkuttaa ajatus pyörästä, jonka geometria toimisi myös hyväkuntoista polkua vaativammassa maastossa. Vaan millainen sen pitäisi olla, kun renkaan leveyden kasvattaminen sentillä ei pyörästä tee hyvää.

----------


## stenu

> Oletko jo vienyt pyörääsi vähänkään teknisempään  maastoon? Ei ehkä kuulu ihan gg-otsikon keskeisimmän ajatuksen pariin,  mutta itseäni houkuttaa ajatus pyörästä, jonka geometria toimisi myös  hyväkuntoista polkua vaativammassa maastossa. Vaan millainen sen pitäisi  olla, kun renkaan leveyden kasvattaminen sentillä ei pyörästä tee  hyvää.







> Sen, mitä  olen tuolla uudella ehtinyt ajaa, niin sanoisin, että gg-ajeluihin ja  lenkkivauhtiseen keskuspuistojuurakkorymistelyyn toi on ihan sairaan  hyvä ja pehmentää menoa juuri sopivasti.



Sanoisin, että ensimmäinen asia olisi se, että kannattaa valita pyörä tai runko, joka on sen verran pitkä, että lyhyehkölläkin stemmillä saa pitkän ajoasennon. Lyhyt stemmi helpottaa krossarissakin maastoajoa merkittävästi, mutta lyhyt ja korkea ajoasento tekee siitä otb-koneen. Eli omiin mittoihin nähden pitkä runko, jossa on matala keskiö.

Ekana sunnuntaina kävin siis ajelemassa perusmaastoreitit Laakso-Maunula-Pirkkola-Paloheinä-Pitkäkoski-Haaga-akselilla ja hyvin toimii. Oleellisimmat erot vanhaan pyörään (Gunnar Crosshairs) nähden ovat aika pieniä, mutta vaikuttivat ajettavuuteen yllättävän paljon: 0,5 astetta loivemmat satula- ja keulakulmat, 5 mm pitempi efektiivinen vaakamitta (Gunnar oli jo valmiiksi aika pitkä krossariksi) ja 3-4 mm enemmän rakea keulassa. Keula on sentin lyhyempi, jotta ei etupyörä karkaa niin kauas vaakaputkesta (ulkonäöllinen asia enemmän) ja emäputki sentin pitempi. Puolitoista senttiä vanhaa pyörää pitempi akseliväli (keskiöstä eteenpäin) ja taivutetuilla ja alhaalta siroilla putkilla varustettu keula aiheuttaa sen, että juurakoissa ero vanhaan pyörään on melkein kuin vertaisi täysjäykkää 26-tuumaista ja täysjäykkää 29-tuumaista maastossa. Mutta makuasioitahan nämä ovat aika vahvasti eli tässä nyt sattui osumaan kaikki nappiin mun makuun. Joku toinen voi varmaan kokea asiat toisin. Saa tuota tulla kokeilemaan, jos kiinnostaa ja jos koko yhtään natsaa. Gunnarkin on vielä toistaiseksi ajokunnossa, niin pääsee myös vertailemaan.

----------


## stenu

> Jos haluaa että oma grinderi tuntuu edulliselta, voi vertailukohdaksi ottaa 3T Exploron



Näyttää kelpaavan Paris-Roubaix-voittajallekin  :Hymy:  https://xpdtn3.club/

----------


## Mohkku

> Sanoisin, että ensimmäinen asia olisi se, että kannattaa valita pyörä tai runko, joka on sen verran pitkä, että lyhyehkölläkin stemmillä saa pitkän ajoasennon. Lyhyt stemmi helpottaa krossarissakin maastoajoa merkittävästi, mutta lyhyt ja korkea ajoasento tekee siitä otb-koneen. Eli omiin mittoihin nähden pitkä runko, jossa on matala keskiö.



Löysin vintiltä ensimmäisen käyräsarvisen pyöräni, 5-vaihteinen 24" retkipyörä jostain 80-luvun alkupuolelta. Suurin hämmästys tuota katsellessani oli todella kapea ohjaustanko ja olemattoman lyhyt stemmi. Muistikuvani pyörästä oli kuitenkin positiivisia. Runko oli ja on edelleen raskas, mutta muuten ajettavuudessa ei ollut mitään ongelmaa. Päinvastoin, myöhemmät pyörät olivat huonompia, kunnes jokunen vuosi sitten hankin nykyisen pyöräni. Ajelinkin tuolla 24" pyörällä aikanaan, siis suunnilleen 10-vuotiaana, yli satasen lenkkejä. Maastossa ei sillä ajanut, vaikka 37 mm renkaiden puolesta se olisi poluillekin soveltunut. 

Pyörän löytyminen herätti kysymyksiä ja kiinnostuksen geometrian tarkempaan tutkimiseen nyt, kun krossarilla/gg:llä tekee mieli entistä haastavampiin paikkoihin. Tavanomaisella nykyaikaisella käyräsarvisella pyörällä stemmin ja ohjaustangon yhteenlaskettu ns. reach-mitta on suuri ja sen seurauksena ohjauksessa käsien liikerata aivan erilainen maastopyörään verrattuna. Tästä on muodostunut ajatus, josko krossarilla teknisessä maastossa ajamisen hankaluus ei johdukaan eritysesti pyörän rungon kulmista ja 20 cm kapeammasta ohjaustangosta, vaan tällä tavoin lasketulla reachilla onkin suuri merkitys asiassa. Etenkin, kun esität saman suuntaisia ajatuksia.

Vanhan pyöräni osat ei sovi nykyiseen, mutta jotain kokeiluja täytyy jossain muodossa koittaa tehdä.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Näyttää kelpaavan Paris-Roubaix-voittajallekin  https://xpdtn3.club/



Hymiö toki noteerataan ja samoin on ihan mukavaa että lukijan arvostelukykyyn luotetaan, mutta noin periaatteessa - ja etenkin foorumilla jossa (mielestäni ei aivan aiheetta) kaikki eivät oikein tykkää siitä että kaupalliset tahot markkinoivat tai niiden yhteistyökumppanit osallistuvat markkinointiin ilman että suhde ja se mistä siltä osin on kysymys tehdään selväksi. 

Eli pyörä kelpaa Magnus Bäckstedtille samassa mielessä kuin Crescentin huippumaantiepyöräkin; hänelle maksetaan siitä että hän osallistuu nimellään, kuvallaan ja tavallaan - eli ei liian tungettelevasti eikä aina ihan läpinäkyvästikään - sen markkinointiin.

PS Joo, mulla on nyt semmoinen tosikkomainen päivä ilmeisesti käynnistymässä (ja aloitin kaiken lisäksi aamun kokeilun vuoksi kahvittomana).

PPS Pyörä, siis se Cyclo, on hieno ja sitä koskevat kommentit kiinnostavia (vaikka yksityiskohdat ja monet isommatkin asiat menevät ns. ohi hilseen oman kokemuksen vähäisyydestä johtuen). Olinkin odottanut sitä Barcelonassa tehtävää pyörää melkein yhtä innokkaasti kuin sen tilaaja!

----------


## stenu

^ Vahvasta kahvinpuutteen aiheuttamasta henkisen pahoinvoinnin tilasta selvästikin johtuen ylin lause oli kirjoitettu sen verran epämääräisesti, että minulle jäi aavistuksen epäselväksi viittasitko tuolla markkinointiin osallistumisella minuun, Bäckstedtiin vai tuohon xpdtn3-yhteisöön  :Hymy: 

Mutta ihan vaan siis varalta: jos viittaus koski itseäni, niin minullahan ei todellakaan ole minkään valtakunnan kytköksiä Exploroon, sitä markkinoiviin tahoihin tai noiden tahojen yhteistyökumppaneihin.

----------


## kmw

Sissimarkkinointia, sanon minä. Tähän 18 riviä asiaa ilmentäviä hymiöitä.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Sissimarkkinointia, sanon minä. Tähän 18 riviä asiaa ilmentäviä hymiöitä.



Unohdit imhon.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Mutta ihan vaan siis varalta: jos viittaus koski itseäni, niin minullahan ei todellakaan ole minkään valtakunnan kytköksiä Exploroon, sitä markkinoiviin tahoihin tai noiden tahojen yhteistyökumppaneihin.



Tunnustan kirjoittaneeni (jälleen kerran) pitkän ja epäselvän lauseen ja onnistuneeni sillä tavoin tekemään päivänselvästä asiasta ei-päivänselvän. Ei, en missään tapauksessa viitannut sinuun. Sellainen ajatus ei ikinä käynyt mielessänikään ja pyydän anteeksi sitä että jouduit hetkenkään pohtimaan sellaista mahdollisuutta että olisin tarkoittanut sinua enkä Bäckstedtiä tai sitä jotkut uunot saattaisivat ajatella minun tarkoittaneen sinua.

Koska kuitenkin olen dorka joka haluaa puolustautua väärinymmärryksiltä ja vääriltä syytöksiltä silloinkin kun olisi fiksumpaa olla jatkamatta aiheesta: (1) jos olisin tarkoittanut sinua, olisin sen sanonut sen verran suoraan ettei kenenkään - terveisiä sinne Muppet-shown parvekeaitioon! - olisi tarvinnut arvailla ja (2) sen pitkän, epäselvän ja huonosti kirjoitetun lauseen jälkeen tuli - IMHO! - paljon selkeämpi lause, josta olisi voinut käydä yksiselitteisemmin ilmi ketä ja mitä oikein olin tarkoittanut.

Aiheetta enempään (eikä siis oikeastaan tähänkään). Hyviä ajokelejä ja lisää kuvia ja juttuja - ei varmasti kyllästytä!

----------


## OJ

Menee vahan ohi aiheen, tai sitten ei kun tallakin tullaan ajamaan vahan missa sattuu. On niin rautaa etta ja enaa pitaa haalia kasaan haarukka ja muut osat. Novan putkisetti, 44mm emaputki, Paragon Machine Works 12mm e-thru dropit flat mount jarrulle ja jauhemaali pinnassa. Kevyt se ei ole, vaan painaa sopivat 2250 g, mutta ei ole kuskikaan ihan nuoruuden painoissa. Keulalle toivottavasti vanhan Giantin hiilarikeula, joka tosin kaipaa uuden maalin pintaan. Osiksi on tyrkylla kaverin Dura-Ace Di2 setti, mutta budjetti ei oikein kesta tommosta ei sitten millaan.

Tasta 
www.instagram.com/p/BKl6DDZhtdH

Tahan
www.instagram.com/p/BLmtHDyhXVG

----------


## MJH

Tovi siinä vierähti, että sain kasattua, mutta hyvä tuli. Kinesis Tripster ATR campan athenalla ja Huntin 4season dura -kiekoilla. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

Polkisisin.

----------


## MJH

Tripsterissä on takalokarin kiinnike näppärästi rengasta kohti. Sille on varmaan joku pätevä syy (mikä?), mutta miten tohon kannattaa kiinnittää lokari?

Valmistajalta saa "adapterina" kulmarautaa, jolla kiinnityksen voi hoitaa, mutta enemmän tilaa saa kun tekee lokariin reiän ja tekee kiinnityksen sen läpi. Sitten ei vaan voi säätää korkeutta muuten kuin prikoilla.
Olisiko jokin kolmas vaihtoehto jota en vaan tajua?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jurpo

Jos vaan taivuttais tuota nyt pystyssä olevaa uloketta?

----------


## JackOja

Tai jos... nippusiteellä?

----------


## LJL

> Tai jos... nippusiteellä?

----------


## Puskis

Eikös reikä läpi ja prikkoja väliin olisi ihan elegantti ratkaisu? Kylläkin aika tarkkaa sitten, että reikä tulee oikeaan kohtaan tai muuten lokasuojan kaari menee mutkalle. Sopivan kulmaraudan löytää varmaan rautakaupastakin.

----------


## duris

Parissa rungossa ollut vastaava kiinnitys ja lokarin läpi olen reiät porannut ja siitä leveä ja matalakantainen ruuvi läpi. Hyvin toimii, ja on tukeva.

En tuota SKS:n kiinnikettä lähtisi taivuttamaan, itselä noita murtunut käytössä ilman taivutustakin

----------


## oem

Asennusside, putkikiinnike eli kumipäällysteinen panta kuten kuvassa. Biltema,rautakaupat,hydrauliliikkeet...
https://www.promart.fi/tuote/asennusside-aba/1960-6mm/

----------


## Mattia

Edelleenkin kiinnostaa "miksi" ? Felt V85sessa samanlaisen alakiinnitysidea, joten ei vain yhden pyörävalmistajan aivopieru kuitenkaan. Suoraa lokarin läpi kiinnittämällä saa tietysti lärpättimen hlvetin tukevasti. Sekö selityksenä ?

----------


## JackOja

Minusta tuossa alakiinnityksessä taas on enemmän ideaa kuin poikittaisella läpireiällä. 

Lokarinvalmistajan rajoittuneisuutta vaan, ettei ole valinnaisia kiinnikkeitä mukana.

Mitäs jos lokariin reikä ja pultilla kiinni ilman turhaa kannatinta?

----------


## Blackborow

Kyllä mä olen aina tuollaisessa tilanteessa ronskisti porannut lokariin sopivan reiän ja pultilla kiinni. Siisti ja helppo tapa.

----------


## paternoster

> Mitäs jos lokariin reikä ja pultilla kiinni ilman turhaa kannatinta?



Tällöin tullee useimmissa tapauksissa vastaan tyylipoliisi tai ainakin sisäinen esteetikko. Luultavimmin näin menetellesä lokari on yläosastaan reilusti enemmän irti renkaasta kuin mitä se voi olla seat tuben ja renkaan välissä etuosan kiinnityspisteessään.

----------


## Laerppi

> Tällöin tullee useimmissa tapauksissa vastaan tyylipoliisi tai ainakin sisäinen esteetikko. Luultavimmin näin menetellesä lokari on yläosastaan reilusti enemmän irti renkaasta kuin mitä se voi olla seat tuben ja renkaan välissä etuosan kiinnityspisteessään.



Laittaa sopivan mutterin väliin

----------


## MJH

Läpipulttaus on varmasti paras vaihtoehto kiinntyksen jäykkyyttä ajatellen, mutta siinä on kaksi perustavanlaatuista ongelmaa: korkeudensäätö vain prikoilla ja ennen kaikkea se että se vie tilaa renkaalta kannan korkeuden verran tilaa (vrt. "Normikiinnitys" vaakasuunnassa kuten tuossa sks:n kiinnikkeessä; vie vain lokarin paksuuden). Menee kriittiseksi n.38mm renkaan kohdalla. 
Kulmarauta vie sitten vielä enemmän tilaa kun väliin tulee vielä yksi osa ja tavarat tulee eri järjestykseen. 
Pantakiinnitys voisi toimia ihan ok, mutta kun...

Taidan tyytyä läpipulttaukseen, mutta en kyllä tuota runkoratkaisua ymmärrä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Puskis

Samanlainen läpipulttaus lokasuojassa on alhaalla keskiön takanakin. Jos lokasuojan haluaa asentaa hienosti koko matkalta samalle etäisyydelle renkaasta, ja tietysti niin, ettei välistä paista valoa, niin samanlainen kanta siellä on toisessakin paikassa lokasuojan sisäpuolella viemässä renkaalta tilaa. Miksi haluaisit säätää korkeutta kovin usein? Takalokasuojassa muutenkin neljästä kuuteen säädettävää pistettä, niin korkeussäätö on joka tapauksessa työläs homma.

Mun mielestä ton pulttikiinnityksen isoimmalta ongelmalta vaikuttaa reiän saaminen oikeaan kohtaan. Tuo lokasuojien mukana tuleva "jarrusillan" kiinnityssysteemi on helppo ja kätevä, koska sen kanssa lokasuojaa saa siirreltyä vielä siinäkin vaiheessa, kun kaikki muu on jo tiukasti kiinni.

----------


## Marsusram

Kokeilisin jos tuo kaariklipsu antaa myöten tilaa lokarin ja sen väliin, niin voihan siihenkin porata reiän ja laittaa matalakantaisen ruuvin, korvakkeen pois leikkauksen jälkeen.

----------


## Kalle H

Nyt tässä tehdään yksinkertaisesta asiasta kyllä aivan liian monimutkainen. Mulla on omassa Konassa tuollainen "normaali" taakse päin törröttävä ruuvin paikka, emännän On-Onessa on puolestaan alaspäin törrörrävä ruuvin paikka. Molempiin näistä saa kyllä lokarin kiinni ilman ongelmia.

Toi alaspäin törröttävä tarkaisu on oikeastaan parempi, kun siinä voi heittää tuon lokarin yli tulevan klipsin mäkeen turhana. Läpi ruuvi on tuossa kohtaa todella tukeva ja parin prikan ja/tai mutterin avulla korkeuden säätö on helppoa. Jos lokarin alla on korkeuden puolesta on tiukkaa, niin tuohon kannattaa laittaa sellainen lattakantainen ristipäinen koneruuvi, jolloin koneruuvin kanta ei suotta syö tilaa renkaalta. Jos tohon tarvitsee saada hieman pituussuuntaista säätöä niin tuollaisen hieman leveämmin prikan alle mahtuu kyllä piiloon myös hieman soikio reikä, jolloin mahdollisen "jännityksen" voi poistaa lokarin ylä- ja etukiinnikeen väliltä.

Alla vielä kuva tuota toteutuksesta, kyseessä siis On-One London Road.

----------


## MJH

Tämä on vakava asia. God is in the details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kukavaa

^^mikä ihmeen putki tossa lähtee taaksepäin? Olen hämmentynyt.

----------


## Moska

> ^^mikä ihmeen putki tossa lähtee taaksepäin? Olen hämmentynyt.



Olisiko kumminkin alaspäin.

----------


## Kalle H

Joo. Pyörä roikkui kuvan oton ajan eturenkaasta telineessä, joten kuvakulma on vähän hassu.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mohkku

> Nyt tässä tehdään yksinkertaisesta asiasta kyllä aivan liian monimutkainen.



Itse laitoin lokarin takapään samalla tavalla kiinni tavaratelineeseen ja ratkaisu on osoittautunut toimivaksi.

----------


## Kalle H

> Itse laitoin lokarin takapään samalla tavalla kiinni tavaratelineeseen ja ratkaisu on osoittautunut toimivaksi.



Varmasti toimiva ratkaisu myös tuossa kohtaa. Tulikin tuosta mieleen, että tuossa mun Konan hiilikuituhaarukassa on myös tuollainen haarukan empäputken pohjassa oleva lokarikiinnike, johon lokarin saa todella nätisti kiinni koneruuvilla. Tuossa keulassa tuollainen ratkaisu on erityisen siisti, kun tuo kiinnityskohta jää kokonaan piiloon tuonne haarukan sisään eikä mitään ylimääräisiä klipsuja tarvita kiinnitykseen.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kännykässä ei topicci kohtainen haku oikein toimi, niin pitää kysellä hölmöjä.

Kuinka paljon täällä on suoratankoisia gg pyöriä? Suurin osa taitaa olla näitä C-C tyyppisiä kippurasarvia?

----------


## MJH

^jos speksaa jarrut ja shifterit oikein, niin se on puolen tunnin homma, kummalla haluat ajaa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

> Kännykässä ei topicci kohtainen haku oikein toimi, niin pitää kysellä hölmöjä.
> 
> Kuinka paljon täällä on suoratankoisia gg pyöriä? Suurin osa taitaa olla näitä C-C tyyppisiä kippurasarvia?



Ei sillä tangolla väliä ole. 
GG-pyörä on kullekin se, jolla sorateitä ajaa. Aika paljon minä ajan kategorian lenkkejä mun täysjäykällä 29erillakin. Vaikka on oikeakin GG-fillari.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ^jos speksaa jarrut ja shifterit oikein, niin se on puolen tunnin homma, kummalla haluat ajaa.



Tangon vaihtoako meinaat? Kuinkas se käytännössä toimii noin rungon pituus mielessä?

----------


## MJH

Niin, eli vaihtaa halutessaan tankoa (ja stemmin jos haluaa pituutta muuttaa) sen mukaan, miten haluaa ajaa. Toki se vaikuttaa vaakamittaan, mutta sitähän sillä yleensä haetaankin.
Jos puolestaan on tarkat halut sen suhteen, millä etäisyydellä kädet on ajaessa tietyn mallisella tangolla, niin tämä vaihtoehto ei varmaan ole se mitä haluaa.

----------


## kukavaa

> Olisiko kumminkin alaspäin.



en ymmärrä. Mikä putki siinä sitten alaspäin lähtee? Miten päin pyörä on kuvassa? Eikös noi oo seatstayt?


edit. Vai chainstayt ja tosi pitkä perä?

----------


## Moska

> en ymmärrä. Mikä putki siinä sitten alaspäin lähtee? Miten päin pyörä on kuvassa? Eikös noi oo seatstayt?



Kallista päätä oikeaan ja katsele sitten tuota kuvaa.

----------


## kukavaa

Okei no nyt tajusin. Näin pihalla vaikka ei ole edes viikonloppu.

----------


## exfatman

Vai vasempaan?

----------


## kukavaa

Älä nyt rupea sekoittamaan. Vasemmallehan meinais että noi on c:stayt ja että ei olisi kampia ja ettäbtoi ruuvi olis kummassa paikassa. Ja pitkä perä.

----------


## exfatman

Kuvaaja on onnistunut ottamaan vuoden fillarikuvan. Yleensä fillarikuvat on otettu niin että voimansiirto näkyy. En viitsi kirjoittaa mitään oikeasta ja vasemmasta, kun tämä ketju muuttuisi kuitenkin poliittiseksi trollaamiseksi. Piti vilkaista käsillä olevaa fillarilehteä ja tosiaankin. Kun kuvassa on kokonainen pyörä (pelkkä pyörä) niin se on kuvattu 90% niin että voimansiirto näkyy (huom. otos on hyvin pieni ja vaatii jatkotutkimuksia ennenkuin voidaan tehdä tarkempia johtopäätöksiä). Mainoskuvissa ja tilannekuvissa on hiukan enemmän vaihtelua. Nyt kun lokasuojan kiinnike on kuvattu vähän erilaisesta kulmasta, niin katsoja alkaa epäilemään näkemäänsä.

Ei ollut tarkoitus sekoittaa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Kuinka paljon täällä on suoratankoisia gg pyöriä? Suurin osa taitaa olla näitä C-C tyyppisiä kippurasarvia?



Yhden maastokuskin kanssa tästä(kin) aiheesta juttelin tässä joku aika sitten, niin hän kysyi että kuinkahan paljon sitä tangon alaotetta tulee käytettyä.

Sitä heräsin miettimään, että henkilökohtaisesti en käytä maantiepyörässäkään sitä alaotetta juuri koskaan jos rehellisiä ollaan. Eli taidanpa lähestyä aihetta vaihtamalla Norcoon vanhan liiton suoran maastotangon ja päihin nousukahvat. Ei varmaan mikään kaunis näky.   :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Mulla Stragglerissa Pelago-tanko nurinperin. Bäksviippiä niin että ranteet kiittää. Käyrttynä ja kuluneena ostin ja aatos oli sahata n.50cm kaposeksi. Onneksi en nääsku nyt oikeat mettäpolutkin on oikein jepa. Ulkonäköasijoista voi jatkaa jeesusteluketjussa :Hymy: 
 Monta kippurakäppyräsarvea olen kokeillut, mut tämä nyk. on khyl mulle paras.

----------


## stenu

^^ Mulla on rapakelien lokarityömatka- ja lenkkipyörässä nykymittapuun mukaan kapea, suora tanko ja nousukahvat. Ihan mukavasti ajelee niinkin enkä ole alaotetta kaivannut. Kokeilin droppitankoakin, mutta kun rengaskoko on 26 tuumaa ja siinä on vannejarrut, niin en saanut mitään jarrua toimimaan kunnolla droppikahvojen kanssa. Sellainen aika iso "käyttöliittymäero" siinä kuitenkin on, että jos on droppitanko ja brifterit, niin sekä jarruttaminen että vaihteenvaihto onnistuu ilman, että tarvitsee vaihtaa käsien paikkaa. Nousukahvoilta pitää siirtää käsiä, jotta kumpainenkaan onnistuu kunnolla.

----------


## paaton

> Sellainen aika iso "käyttöliittymäero" siinä kuitenkin on, että jos on droppitanko ja brifterit, niin sekä jarruttaminen että vaihteenvaihto onnistuu ilman, että tarvitsee vaihtaa käsien paikkaa. Nousukahvoilta pitää siirtää käsiä, jotta kumpainenkaan onnistuu kunnolla.



Just näin. Sahaa sitten mieluummin vaikka ne dropit pois, jos ne häiritsevät. Minusta GG-pyörät ovat vielä tarkoitettu pidemmille reissuille, eikä suora tanko ainakaan itselläni ole ranteiden kannalta hyvä pitkillä siirtymillä. 

KMW:n patentti on varmastikkin toimiva. Tässä sairaana oli aikaa googlailla mitä muut noista väsäävät ja törkeän kauniita luomuksiahan näistä saa aikaan  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> mites jos on maasturin mekaaniset levarti jos valmiina, onko näihin tarjolla sellaisia jarrukahvoja, joita ei tarvitse pujottaa, vaan kiinnitys aukeaa kokonaan (miten mä en nyt osaa selittää..toivottavasti tajuutte) ja droppi ym. tankoihin ne voi vaan laittaa esim. suoralle osuudelle tai mihinkä vaan, vaikka olisi jo valmiiksi teipattu tanko.  mieluiten malli tai linkki kauppaan jos tiedätte tuollaisia olevan.



Taitaa olla vähän kalliit  :Hymy: 

http://www.jpcycles.com/product/223-435

----------


## Mohkku

> ^^ Mulla on rapakelien lokarityömatka- ja lenkkipyörässä nykymittapuun mukaan kapea, suora tanko ja nousukahvat. Ihan mukavasti ajelee niinkin enkä ole alaotetta kaivannut.



Minusta nousukahvat ei korvaa käyrää tankoa. Jarrujen ja vaihteen käyttö on yksi syy, leveys on toinen. Kädet harallaan nousukahvoilta ajaminen on eri asia kuin oikean levyinen käyrä tanko. Suoraan tankoon tekisi joskus mieli laittaa lepuuttajat maasturilla soratiesiirtymien takia, mutta se projekti vielä odottaa ajatuksen jalostumista.

----------


## kmw

Kippurasarviin tarkoitetut lisäjarrukaffat, ts. suoralle osalle kiinnitettävät muistoni mukaan aukeavat kokonaan. Taitaa semmoset olla jossakin varaston syvemmässä kerroksessa. Jos löytyvät niin halavalla lähtee.

Jäsenen paaton linkkaama kuva no.2 on khyl kekseliäisyyden huippu. Olisipa kiva tietää se  evoluution sivukierre,  joka tuohon on johtanut.

----------


## stenu

Maantiejarruissa, cantilevereissä ja mini-v-jarruissa on sama vetosuhde (Campan ja Shimpan/Sramin kahvoissa kuitenkin vähän eri). Maasto-v-jarrut vaatii pidemmän vetosuhteen.

----------


## paaton

> joo... onkohan nää "vastaavat"? en osaa ihan varmasti sanoa http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...s/rp-prod71558  , hintaluokka olis enemmän meikäläisen tasoa..



Kuvan perusteella noissa saattaisi tosiaan olla shimanon tapainen nivellys, jolla clampin saa käännettyä kokonaan auki.

----------


## velib

> Yhden maastokuskin kanssa tästä(kin) aiheesta juttelin tässä joku aika sitten, niin hän kysyi että kuinkahan paljon sitä tangon alaotetta tulee käytettyä.
> 
> Sitä heräsin miettimään, että henkilökohtaisesti en käytä maantiepyörässäkään sitä alaotetta juuri koskaan jos rehellisiä ollaan. Eli taidanpa lähestyä aihetta vaihtamalla Norcoon vanhan liiton suoran maastotangon ja päihin nousukahvat. Ei varmaan mikään kaunis näky.



Alkoi itseäkin mietityttämään jos moisen vaihdon tekisi talveksi, samalla saisi hydrauliset jarrut vaihdettua. Mutta tämähän vaikuttaa reachiin aika paljon, verrattuna maastopyörään tanko tulee todella lähelle. Eli onko järkeä? Tosin näyttää protkin tekevän noin: https://www.instagram.com/p/BLRIjxHA...icknasty&hl=fi

----------


## Munarello

> Just näin. Sahaa sitten mieluummin vaikka ne dropit pois, jos ne häiritsevät. Minusta GG-pyörät ovat vielä tarkoitettu pidemmille reissuille, eikä suora tanko ainakaan itselläni ole ranteiden kannalta hyvä pitkillä siirtymillä. 
> 
> KMW:n patentti on varmastikkin toimiva. Tässä sairaana oli aikaa googlailla mitä muut noista väsäävät ja törkeän kauniita luomuksiahan näistä saa aikaan



Ei perkele, että onkin komeita.  :Leveä hymy:  Vaikka näkeehän toisinaan näitä vanhempia setiä retkipyörineen, joista on tanko käännetty nurinpäin.. Kun sitä ei ole laissa kielletty niin tehköön. Vaikka kyllä se nyt pitäisi olla laissa kielletty.

----------


## TeijoH

Yksi näkemys aiheesta:


Tarkemmat speksit tuolta: http://teamtuska.sohva.org/site/?p=4548

----------


## Aakoo

^Hieno on!

----------


## TERU

^^ Hatunnosto ja korkealle!

----------


## Kuntoilija

Viimeisen päälle upean laitteen on TeijoH valmistanut.

Tuo yhteenveto oli hyvä meitä haaveijoita varten, joilta puuttuu se kaikki, jota tarvitaan noin upean lopputuloksen aikaansaamiseksi.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Hämmennykseni oli valtaisa, kun hypistelin ja ihmettelin Teijon luomusta livenä. Arvelin että on jonkun indie-pajan laaturunko. Sitten kymmenen minuutin päästä kehtasi paljastaa että on itsetehty runko. Siivooja meni kertaheitolla sanattomaksi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Plus

Hienoa työtä!

----------


## arctic biker

Harkitsin oman säikeen aloittamista mutta päätin tällai. Jos on uusi ja hieno tietenkin teräsrunko ja haluaa ruostesuojata niin millä myrkyillä ja millä tekniikalla ois parasta homma hoitaa? 

Tai mun tapauksessa kun 1,5v CrossCheck kylmässä tallissa asustaa niin mitäs sille pitäis tehdä??? Tähän asti en ole päätäni moisella vaivannut...

----------


## stenu

Surlyn ohjeet: http://surlybikes.com/info_hole/spew...ur_steel_frame

Se on harmi, että aitoa Frame Saveriä ei taida Euroopasta saada. Tai en ainakaan löytänyt viimeksi, kun yritin metsästää. Ajattelin, että auton kotelosuoja-aine olisi hyvä korvike, mutta en ole ihan varma enää. Purin puhkiruostuneen Crosshairsin joku viiikko takaperin, kun se lähti Kongalle korjaukseen. Kotelonsuja oli nimittäin kuivunut sen verran paksuksi töhkäksi, että se oli tukkinut keskiön ja chainstyn välisen huohotusreiän. Ei oikein hyvä sekään.

Jos ei tartte suolatuilla teillä ajella, en pitäisi suojaamista edes välttämättönä. Mutta jos on pienikin riski siitä, että runko joutuu suolan kanssa tekemisiin, niin joku suoja kannattaa laittaa.

----------


## Köfte

No voi paska, kotelosuojakaan ei siis toimi halutulla tavalla. 
Mitähän nyt sitten? Ei nuo vanhat käyttikset, mutta uudemmat
harrastelaitteet? Mi Casa Carbon Liberte, un aluminio.

----------


## paaton

> No voi paska, kotelosuojakaan ei siis toimi halutulla tavalla. 
> Mitähän nyt sitten? Ei nuo vanhat käyttikset, mutta uudemmat
> harrastelaitteet? Mi Casa Carbon Liberte, un aluminio.



No jos pelkää huohotusreikien tukkeutumista, niin ronkkii ne auki aineen kuivumisen jälkeen.

----------


## stenu

^Juuri näin. Fiksuinta olisi tehdä suojaus kertaalleen kunnolla ennen kuin kasaa runkoon mitään osia kiinni. Itsehän en aikoinaan ollut ja seuraukset on tiedossa..  :Leveä hymy: 

Ps. nyt Briteistä näköjään löytyy Frame Saveriäkin. En kokeillut vielä onnistuuko toimitus Suomeen, mutta jostain tuota kuitenkin ajattelin hommata Crosshairsiin, kunhan se tulee Kongalta takaisin. http://www.shop.18bikes.co.uk/m12b0s...ER)-Framesaver

----------


## Jomppanen

Eipä ole ikinä tullut mieleen suojata ruostesuojata polkupyörää. Onko jollain oikeasti pyörä ruostunut?
Enduro-motskariin tuli pntaruostetta runkoon kun saappaat hioi maalin pois mutta niin ne saappaat poistivat sen pintaruosteenkin. Fillarit eivät ole ruostuneet talviajossakaan mutta en ilmeiseti ole ajanut suojatulla tiellä. Suolavedenkin luulisi aiheuttavan enemmän korroosiota rungon ulkopuolelle kuin sisäpuolelle. Miten suolavettä ja suolan sekaista likaa pääsee polkupyörän rungon sisälle niin paljon että kevyt öljykerros ei riitä suojauksensa?

Kuitenkin jos pelkää kotelonsuoja-aineen kovettumista ja halkeilua niin sitä voi ehkäistä ostamalla laadukasta (kalleinta) ainetta ja lorauttamalla siihen vähän moottoriöljyä mukaan.

----------


## Moska

Vähän kun selaat takemmas vaikka tätä topikkia, niin löytyy.
Miksi hyvä kotelonsuojaaine pitäisi öljytä??

----------


## stenu

Hep! Mulla muuttu krossarin chainstayt reikäjuustoksi Hesan suolakelveillä ajelun seurauksena.

Suola imeytyy erittäin tehokkaasti osmoottisesti laimeamman liuoksen suuntaan. Eli riittää, että rungon sisällä on kosteutta tai vettä ja ulkopuolella suolaa, niin suola kyllä löytää huohotusreikien kautta tiensä aivan varmasti sinne, minne sen ei pitäisi päästä. Suolan määrällä ei varsinaisesti ole merkitystä ja ainakin suolan korvikkeena käytettävä kaliumkloridi toimii niin, että sen korroosiovaikutus jalommille teräksille (kuten CroMo) on sitä suurempi, mitä laimeampi on liuos.

Rungon ulkopuolelle ei ole mulle tullut ruostetta koskaan, vaikka on maalichippejä ja muita tullut, eli kuten tuossa aiemmin linkittämässäni Surlyn ohjeessakin sanotaan, pahin on rungon sisään jäävä kosteus, joka ei tuulettumalla pääse kunnolla kuivumaan. Siksi ruostuminen alkaa yleensä sisältäpäin ja ulkopuolelta sen huomaa siinä vaiheessa, kun runko on puhki.

----------


## oem

Kuinka pitkään chainstayt kesti ennen puhkiruostumista?

----------


## Jami2003

Ehkä tuo ruostuminen on pks suolateiden ongelma. Kolme vuotta vanha Rove, en ole ruostesuojannut ja mitään ei ole päällä tai sisällä ruosteessa. Veikkaan että omistaja ruostuu ennen pyörää.

----------


## stenu

> Kuinka pitkään chainstayt kesti ennen puhkiruostumista?



Viisi vuotta vanha runko. Suolaa mielestäni ei ole käytetty Hesassakaan kuin parin-kolmen vuoden ajan jonkin verran ja vasta viime talvena isommassa mittakaavassa (ainakaan oman duunimatkani reitillä). Ensimmäisen reiän huomasin joskus maaliskuun paikkeilla viime talvena.





> Ehkä tuo ruostuminen on pks suolateiden ongelma. Kolme vuotta vanha Rove, en ole ruostesuojannut ja mitään ei ole päällä tai sisällä ruosteessa. Veikkaan että omistaja ruostuu ennen pyörää.



Ihan siisti se mun Crosshairsikin on kaikkialta muualta. Ei ole edes keskiömuhvin sisällä muuta kuin pientä pintaruostetta. Sinne chainstayden sisään, kun ei vaan näe...

Mutta suola se ongelman aiheuttaja tosiaan on. Veikkaan, että pelkkä kosteus ei saa pintaruostetta enempää aikaiseksi. Suola aiheuttaa juurikin sen pisteruostumisen, jolloin tulee reikä sinne toinen toisaalle ja ympärillä voi olla ihan ehjää.

Pitäisiköhän jatkaa tätä suolakeskustelua toisaalla eli tuolla: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...n-v%E4ylill%E4, jottei mee ihan offariksi.

----------


## paaton

> ^Juuri näin. Fiksuinta olisi tehdä suojaus kertaalleen kunnolla ennen kuin kasaa runkoon mitään osia kiinni. Itsehän en aikoinaan ollut ja seuraukset on tiedossa.. 
> 
> Ps. nyt Briteistä näköjään löytyy Frame Saveriäkin. En kokeillut vielä onnistuuko toimitus Suomeen, mutta jostain tuota kuitenkin ajattelin hommata Crosshairsiin, kunhan se tulee Kongalta takaisin. http://www.shop.18bikes.co.uk/m12b0s...ER)-Framesaver



Juu, tämä on minustakin se tärkein seikka.
Katselin kerran appiukon auton ostoa. Tuliterä Nissan Terrano joskus 2000 luvulla. Ehdotin välitöntä ruostesuojausta pohjalle, mutta hänen mukaansa sillä ei nyt mikään kiire ole. Vei kuitenkin auton reilun vuoden päästä suojaukseen, jolloin pohja oli jo kauttaaltaan pintaruostetäplien peitossa. Kuulemma harmitti.

Eli jos se runko otetaan heti ajoon ja suojataan vasta pintaruosteen päälle, niin suojauksen teho laskee kyllä aika merkittävästi. Jos se kotelosuoja-aine on täysin kuivuvaa, niin äkkiä luulisi että ruostuminen ei sen alla ainakaan lopu.

----------


## Moska

Jos on jo alkanut ruostumaan niin öljy voi toimia paremmin kuin suoja. Laittaa kuumana ja pari % tervaa sekaan niin pysyy paremmin.

----------


## Jomppanen

> Miksi hyvä kotelonsuojaaine pitäisi öljytä??



Notkeampaa käytettäessä ja kestää kauemmin kuivua niin että aine halkeilee ja muuttuu oikeasti sellaiseksi kuivuneeksi töhnäksi. Autojen kanssa ainakin on toiminut.

Mitenköhän vahva CroMo-rungon seinämävahvuus on heikoimmillaan?
Mitenköhän life time-takuut toimii jos suolan käyttö kelveillä tulee ihan yleiseksi toiminnaksi?
Meinasin jo pelästyä mutta kun mä sen teräsrunkoisen gravel-pyörän ostan niin kyllä öljyäminen syksyllä ja keväällä saa riittää.

----------


## Marsusram

> Mitenköhän vahva CroMo-rungon seinämävahvuus on heikoimmillaan?
> Mitenköhän life time-takuut toimii jos suolan käyttö kelveillä tulee ihan yleiseksi toiminnaksi?
> Meinasin jo pelästyä mutta kun mä sen teräsrunkoisen gravel-pyörän ostan niin kyllä öljyäminen syksyllä ja keväällä saa riittää.



Teräsrungoissa on usein runkokolmion pääputket jotain tiettyä putkivalmistajan ohennettua seosteräs sarjaa, mutta chainstayt ja seatstayt ovat jotain runkovalmistajan nimetöntä tasapaksua cromoa. Arvaan että kohtien ruostuvuudessa saattaa olla eroja rungon eri osissa jos putket ovat eri lähteistä.

----------


## stenu

Crosshairsissa on etukolmio OX Platinumia, takahaarukka luultavasti Verusta (lämpökäsitelty 4130). Chainstayn seinämävahvuus on 0,7 mm ohennetulta osalta, 1,2 mm putken päässä.

----------


## stenu

Piti vielä lisätä, että se kohta, mikä ekaksi ruostui puhki, on niin lähellä keskiötä, että siinä kohtaa putki ei ole edes ohennettua. Eli puhkiruostuminen ei edellyttä superohuita putkia. Pahimmat vauriot on kuitenkin sellaisissa kohdissa, missä putkea on käsitelty. Toinen on putken denttauksen reunalla ja toinen lähellä chainstay bridgen hitsaussaumaa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minä kasasin oman grinderin ohjaamon vanhan liiton MTB osilla. Suora 580 mm tanko ja päihin nousukahvat. Ihan kuin olisi palanut nuoruusvuosiin.   :Hymy:

----------


## noniinno

Asensin omaan suoratankoiseen Mariini 1,9" spessun renegadet. Uskomaton rullaus sekä assulla että soralla. Painetta kokeeksi  2,8bar. Seuraavaksi alkaa optimaalisen paineen etsintä, luulen että on varaa pudottaa vähän. Voyagerit taitaa jäädä varaston naulaan.

----------


## MJH

Saako teräsrungon ruostumaan pilalle, ellei säilytä ulkona?
Mulla on ollut 2007 lähtien ympärivuotisessa pahoinpitelykäytössä (ts. ajettu paljon märällä suolatulla tiellä ja pesty kerran, pari vuoteen) vuoden -82 crescentin teräsrunko. Säilytetty kyllä sisällä. Itse olen ajanut sillä n 20-25k ja sitä ennenkin oli kulumisen jäljistä päätellen aika paljon jo kilometrejä alla:
Avasin toissa viikolla siitä keskiön ja ohjainlaakerin ja irrotin satulatolpan, eikä kyllä ruostetta ollut ainakaan näin ei-ammattilaisen silmään huomattavissa. Pahimmat vauriot rungossa on chainstayssa kun ei ole ollut suojaa ketjun hakkaamiselta, mutta nekin vauriot on nähdäkseni maalipinnassa. Ajattelin että sillä vielä joku 20k ajelisi.

Että jos ei säilytä ulkona, niin IMO teräsrungon suojailu erilaisilla aineilla ei välttämättä ole välttämätöntä. Tai kai niissäkin on eroja. Tuo oli jotain Tangen mangaaniseosta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

> Saako teräsrungon ruostumaan pilalle, ellei säilytä ulkona?
> Mulla on ollut 2007 lähtien ympärivuotisessa pahoinpitelykäytössä (ts. ajettu paljon märällä suolatulla tiellä ja pesty kerran, pari vuoteen) vuoden -82 crescentin teräsrunko. Säilytetty kyllä sisällä. Itse olen ajanut sillä n 20-25k ja sitä ennenkin oli kulumisen jäljistä päätellen aika paljon jo kilometrejä alla:
> Avasin toissa viikolla siitä keskiön ja ohjainlaakerin ja irrotin satulatolpan, eikä kyllä ruostetta ollut ainakaan näin ei-ammattilaisen silmään huomattavissa. Pahimmat vauriot rungossa on chainstayssa kun ei ole ollut suojaa ketjun hakkaamiselta, mutta nekin vauriot on nähdäkseni maalipinnassa. Ajattelin että sillä vielä joku 20k ajelisi.
> 
> Että jos ei säilytä ulkona, niin IMO teräsrungon suojailu erilaisilla aineilla ei välttämättä ole välttämätöntä. Tai kai niissäkin on eroja. Tuo oli jotain Tangen mangaaniseosta. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Minulla on tähänkin vahva teoria  :Hymy:  
Cresentin runkosi on varmaankin muokkaamatonta suoraa paksuseinämäistä putkea. Nämä modernit venytetyt, taivutetut ja ohennetut runkoputket taitavat ruostua aivan toisella tavalla. Nissähän tavoitellaankin hallittua joustoa. Ehkäpä se laadukas ja joustava teräslaatu ei ole paras mahdollinen vaihtoehto loskan sekaan. 

Muistaakseni nissan, vai olisiko ollut toyota, mainosti joskus -80 luvun alussa uutta kevyttä korirakennetta autoissaan. Ainakin jatkuvaa keventymistä niissä tapahtui harvinaisen nopeasti.

----------


## MJH

Joo, ei se mikään grammanviilaajan peli ole mutta double butted kylläkin, eli on ohennettu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiaalto

> Asensin omaan suoratankoiseen Mariini 1,9" spessun renegadet. Uskomaton rullaus sekä assulla että soralla. Painetta kokeeksi  2,8bar. Seuraavaksi alkaa optimaalisen paineen etsintä, luulen että on varaa pudottaa vähän. Voyagerit taitaa jäädä varaston naulaan.



S-Works vai tavallinen? On houkuttanut jo pitkään kokeilla tuota Roven eturenkaana. Taakse ei valitettavasti ole mitään saumaa saada mahtumaan. Mikäköhän 40c rengas olisi tuolle hyvä kaveri? Nopea mutta sen verran nappulaa että poluilla pärjää.

----------


## paaton

> S-Works vai tavallinen? On houkuttanut jo pitkään kokeilla tuota Roven eturenkaana. Taakse ei valitettavasti ole mitään saumaa saada mahtumaan. Mikäköhän 40c rengas olisi tuolle hyvä kaveri? Nopea mutta sen verran nappulaa että poluilla pärjää.



Jokohan 41c knardia saa tubeleksena?

----------


## JackOja

> ...Mikäköhän 40c rengas olisi tuolle hyvä kaveri? Nopea mutta sen verran nappulaa että poluilla pärjää.



Panaracer Gravel King SK.

----------


## noniinno

^ ^^ Edessä S-worksi ja takana Control. En tiedä kaveria tuolle, mutta lähtisin ehkä jostain tällaisesta https://www.merlincycles.com/panarac...yre-90671.html

edit: Tässä kun yksisormitekniikalla naputtelin viestiä, JackOja olikin nopeampi ja ehti tarjoamaan samaa kumea.

----------


## Arttuwer

Itse miettinyt Salsan Fargoa talveksi ns lenkkipyöräksi. Etelä-Suomessa kun ei lunta niinkään ole, mutta jäätä. Tohon sais kunnon nastarenkaat kiinni esim ice spikerit niin vois pitää maantie kuntoa yllä talven yli. Tietenkin juuri kun löytää kiinnostavan mallin niin eipä löydy mistään. Onko kukaan sattumoisin kuullut koska uudet Salsat tulee Foxcomppiin tai Shock therapyyn?
Onko mitään vastaavaa muilla merkeillä, missä olisi 29" renkaat ja tilaa noille ice spikereille?
Ajoasento pitäis olla rento, talvipukeutumistakin silmällä pitäen.  :Vink:

----------


## Mohkku

Todennäköisesti ko. liikkeissä tiedetään toimitusajat parhaiten.

Minun tiedossani isompaa rengasta käyttävistä on Fargon lisäksi vain Trek 920, Spessu Awol ja Genesis Vagabond. Rengaskoon puolesta rajatapaus on Kona Sutra LTD. Osassa on vaihdevivut tangon päissä, joten luultavasti menee vaihtoon eli pyörän hinta nousee kohtalaisen kovaksi. Lisäksi nuo ovat enemmänkin retkipyöriä, vaikka ei kai se lenkkeilyä estä. Ja onhan osa noista, kuten Fargokin, saatavilla runkona, joten mahdoton ajatus ei varmaan ole rakentaa itselleen sopiva versio.

Tämän hetken kiinnostavin uutuus tässä luokassa on mielestäni Spessun Sequoia. Vakiona rengaskoko on 42-622, joten Ice Spikerit tuskin mahtuu. Mutta eihän se ainoa käyttökelpoinen talvirengas ole varsinkaan, jos lenkkisi ajat aurattuja teitä pitkin metsäpolkujen sijaan.

----------


## noniinno

Lapierren Crosshilliin menee ainakin ISP:t.

----------


## paaton

> Lapierren Crosshilliin menee ainakin ISP:t.



Ohho, aika hurjaa. Tämähän taisi olla fillari lehdessä testissä? Suuresta rengastilavuudesta puhuttiin, mutta en nyt oikeasti uskonut, että tuonne mahtuisi noin nätisti maasturin rengasta. ISP ei kuitenkaan ole mitenkään erityisen pieni rengas.

Muutenkin tuon lapierren geo vaikuttaisi mainolta, jos rinnalla olisi toinen puhdas maantiepyörä. Todennäköisesti kohtuullisen vakaata menoa kuormattuna ja taakan vedossakin. Ja työmatkoille ispit. Vau.

Edit:
Onko takahaarukkaan tehty tilaa hitsaamalla täys alumiininen kappale putkiin kiinni? Siis tuolla ketjun puolella?
http://grit.cx/news/2016/07/more-shi...crosshill-2017



Renkaan yläpuolella oleva yhdystanko näyttää olevan myöskin taivutettua alumiini lattaa.

----------


## tiaalto

Onkohan nuo ISPit tuossa 29" vai 27.5" kehillä?

----------


## paaton

> Onkohan nuo ISPit tuossa 29" vai 27.5" kehillä?



Kai nuo on pakko olla oikeasti 29" kehillä?  Jos en taas väärässä ole, niin 700x40 rengas on korkeampi, mitä 27.5x2.25
Tuossa ylle postaamassani linkissä on 40mm renkaat ja pituussuunnassa rakoa runkoon on tolkuttoman paljon.

Edit: vai ovatko nuo G-onet 35mm koossa...

----------


## stenu

1-vaihteen puolella jonkinmoiseksi trendi-ilmiöksi nousseesseen Ahmaan eli Soman Wolverineen pitäisi myös mahtua ISP:t ja siinä on sliderit, joten ei ole pakko ajaa järkkypitkällä chainstayllä silloin, kun sille ei ole tarvetta. Toi Lapierren 46-senttinen on aika villi. Ahman saatavuus ei tosin ole välttämättä yhtään sen parempi. HUG Bikeshopista kannattaa tiedustella.

e: sentit korjattu oikealle kymmenluvulle  :Hymy:

----------


## Mattia

> Onko mitään vastaavaa muilla merkeillä, missä olisi 29" renkaat ja tilaa noille ice spikereille?



Minä ratkaisin asian tällä. http://www.wilier.com/en/products/in...el/jaroon-plus

----------


## paaton

> 1-vaihteen puolella jonkinmoiseksi trendi-ilmiöksi nousseesseen Ahmaan eli Soman Wolverineen pitäisi myös mahtua ISP:t ja siinä on sliderit, joten ei ole pakko ajaa järkkypitkällä chainstayllä silloin, kun sille ei ole tarvetta. Toi Lapierren 36-senttinen on aika villi. Ahman saatavuus ei tosin ole välttämättä yhtään sen parempi. HUG Bikeshopista kannattaa tiedustella.



Miten tuollainen pitkä chainstay ja loiva etuhaarukka vaikuttavat ajettavuuteen cycloillsessa? Huononeeko esimerkiksi takarenkaan pito pidemmällä haarukalla?

Minullahan on tosiaan trekin crocketti, joka toimii mielestäni hyvin maantiepyöränä ja cyclona, mutta tuollainen hivenen rauhallisempi geometria olisi takuulla mukavampi kesän reissuilla. Trekki oli lastattuna ja hiekkateillä aika rauhaton. Jostain syystä teräsrunkoiset eivät oikein itseäni kiinnosta, vaikka surlyta noin periaatteessa löytyisikin passeleita pyöriä tällaiseen käyttöön. Lapierre on ehkä koeajettava ensi kesänä.

----------


## kervelo

WW-foorumilta lueskelin juttua Carbondan Gravel -rungosta. Rungossa yhdistetty ominaisuuksia Open- ja 3T- rungoista. Kiinankuitua, mutta ilmeisesti laadukkaammasta päästä. Hinta-laatusuhde loistava.

Komeita pyöriä näkyvät jotkut rakentaneen, mm. 
http://www.pedalroom.com/bike/carbon...1x11-di2-30292

----------


## noniinno

> Onkohan nuo ISPit tuossa 29" vai 27.5" kehillä?



29er kehillä. Laitetta voi käydä ihmettelemässä Lahden Pyörähuollossa, mistä kuvatkin nappasin.

----------


## kuovipolku

> (...)joten ei ole pakko ajaa järkkypitkällä chainstayllä silloin, kun sille ei ole tarvetta. Toi Lapierren 36-senttinen on aika villi. (...)



Lyöntivirhe on ilmeinen, mutta korjataan nyt niitäkin varten jotka eivät ylemmän viestin kuvaa ole katsoneet: mittanauha näyttää 46 senttiä.

Mutta (1) Lapierren geometriataulukko ei selvästikään voi pitää paikkaansa (sillä kuva ei valehtele eikä mittanauha liene kutistunut):



Olen mahdollisimman kaukana asiaan perehtyneestä ja laajan kokemuksen omaavasta kommentaattorista, mutta lukemastani luulen ymmärtäneeni sen verran että lyhyempi tekee pyörästä ketterämmän ja lajityypillisen cyclocrossmaisemman ja pitempi suuntavakaamman ja gravelbikemaisemman - ja että vaihteluväli on kuitenkin (yllättävänkin) pieni, 420-440 mm, ainakin normaalikokoisissa rungoissa.

Aihetta on varmasti käsitelty fillarifoorumilla ennenkin - ja ehkä jopa tässä ketjussa - mutta ei se aiheen kiinnostavutta vähennä (ja relevantteihin ketjuihin/viesteihin saa kernaasti linkata)!

PS Muistaakseni sinun linkkaamaltasi sivustolta löytyi http://teknecycling.com/how-to-choos...rt-2-geometry/ mutta (valitettavasti) kirjoittaja välttää ottamasta suoraa kantaa tai antamasta tiukkoja millimetrisuosituksia chainstayn optimaalisesta pituudesta.

PPS Crosshill 500 on kovasti houkutellut tämänkin kirjoittajaa uusimaan pyöräkalustoaan (eikä pelkästään ns. syötävän hyvien värien takia).




PPPS Ranskankielisestä esittelystä/arvostelusta löytyi chainstayn pituudeksi 455 mm ja geometriaa kommentoidaan (englanniksi konekäännettynä):

"The Crosshill is not really a Gravel in the sense that its geometry does not direct it towards a very dynamic practice. Purists might qualify it as a bad Gravel but it really is worth considering the Crosshill as a machine with very wide use, able to take you everywhere at a moderate pace. Lapierre does not present it at all like a pure Gravel but rather as an "all in one" accessible for many practitioners not looking for performance."

"The Crosshill is capable of being fast, on road or on track, but you have to take your time to throw it. It is not completely clumsy but does not feel great vivacity with acceleration, the bases long 455 mm there are for something ...."

"To return to the character of this Crosshill, the winding tracks with good turns in pins must be approached smoothly, maneuverability is not his forte. It is more on more straight and less hilly paths that one will exploit to the best the capacities of the machine, able to maintain a good rhythm over time and to take advantage of the stability even if the track is well degraded."

----------


## kuovipolku

Sunnuntaiaamupäiväisen nettivaeltelun lomassa löytyi toisenlainen ranskalainen ajatus ja sen toteutus gravel bikesta, tällä kertaa luomus pienen pyörämerkin pajasta, Caminade Gravel, jonka chainstayn pituus on 415 mm: 

http://caminade.eu/en/velo.gravel.gravel-57600-6.php

http://www.nutri-cycles.com/test-mat...ort-3-248.html

https://bike-cafe.fr/2016/10/caminade-born-for-gravel/


PS Caminade ei ole yleensäkään kaihtanut persoonallisia ratkaisuja, esimerkkinä sen teräsrunkoinen maantiepyörä http://caminade.eu/en/velo.de.route.route66-57800-8.php

----------


## paaton

> Sunnuntaiaamupäiväisen nettivaeltelun lomassa löytyi toisenlainen ranskalainen ajatus ja sen toteutus gravel bikesta, tällä kertaa luomus pienen pyörämerkin pajasta, Caminade Gravel, jonka chainstayn pituus on 415 mm: 
> 
> http://caminade.eu/en/velo.gravel.gravel-57600-6.php



Yök. Tuon kanssa täytyy alkaa polttelemaan hamppua ja kasvattaa pitkät hiukset.

Ovat näköjään itsekkin huomanneet tuon rungon hamppulookin, kun ovat valinneet yhdeksi väritykseksi tämän  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Joo kiitos korjauksesta, editoin sentit oikeaan mittaan..

Jos ei ole tarvetta ajaa takalaukkujen kanssa, niin _mun mielestä_ 425-430 chainstay on ideaali. Eikä vain krossi- vaan myös gg-hommiin. Lyhyempi cs -> ketterämpi pyörä, helpompi nostaa etupyörä esteiden yli jne. Liian lyhyt -> keulii jyrkissä nousuissa herkemmin. Liian pitkä -> junamainen ajettavuus. Jos on tarve lisätä vakautta, mutta ei ole tarve kuskata isoja kuormia, niin bb-dropin kasvattaminen riittää. Aika pienet muutokset tuntuu pyörän käytöksessä. 5 mm muutos suuntaan tai toiseen on sellainen, että sen jo huomaa.

----------


## paaton

> Joo kiitos korjauksesta, editoin sentit oikeaan mittaan..
> 
> Jos ei ole tarvetta ajaa takalaukkujen kanssa, niin _mun mielestä_ 425-430 chainstay on ideaali. Eikä vain krossi- vaan myös gg-hommiin. Lyhyempi cs -> ketterämpi pyörä, helpompi nostaa etupyörä esteiden yli jne. Liian lyhyt -> keulii jyrkissä nousuissa herkemmin. Liian pitkä -> junamainen ajettavuus. Jos on tarve lisätä vakautta, mutta ei ole tarve kuskata isoja kuormia, niin bb-dropin kasvattaminen riittää. Aika pienet muutokset tuntuu pyörän käytöksessä. 5 mm muutos suuntaan tai toiseen on sellainen, että sen jo huomaa.



Crocketissa näyttääkin olevan tuo 425mm, bb-droppikin on käsittääkseni cycloksi aika maltillinen 68mm.

Laukut ja peräpyörä ovatkin ainoita tilanteita, jolloin pyörä tuntuu selkeästi epävakaalta. Lomareissuilla tulee kuitenkin ajettua pidempiä lenkkejä myös yksinään, muiden makoillessa rannalla, eli mikään matkakamelihybridi ei kamalasti kiinnostaisi.

----------


## stenu

BB-dropit menee "perinteisesti" niin, että eurokrossarit on korkeita, dropit luokkaa 60-65 mm, jenkkityylin krossarit on vähän matalampia eli droppi 65-70 ja puhtaasti gg-pyörät 70-75. Cycloon speksasin 73 mm ja se tuntuu hyvältä kompromissilta. On hyvä tasapaino hitaassa kannonkierrossa ja vauhdikkaissa gg-alamäissä, mutta ei ole kammet (172,5 mm) kolisseet liikaa kiviin vpcx:ssäkään. Edellisessä eli Crosshairsissa oli 70 mm. Crosshairsien geometrioita on sittemmin madallettu vähän ja nykyisissä droppia on 75 mm.

----------


## Mohkku

> Jos ei ole tarvetta ajaa takalaukkujen kanssa, niin _mun mielestä_ 425-430 chainstay on ideaali. Eikä vain krossi- vaan myös gg-hommiin. Lyhyempi cs -> ketterämpi pyörä, helpompi nostaa etupyörä esteiden yli jne. Liian lyhyt -> keulii jyrkissä nousuissa herkemmin. Liian pitkä -> junamainen ajettavuus. Jos on tarve lisätä vakautta, mutta ei ole tarve kuskata isoja kuormia, niin bb-dropin kasvattaminen riittää. Aika pienet muutokset tuntuu pyörän käytöksessä. 5 mm muutos suuntaan tai toiseen on sellainen, että sen jo huomaa.



Itselläni on cs 435 ja se toimii hyvin Ortlieb Backrollereiden kanssa. BB-drop on 65 mm, akseliväli 1036 ja emäputki 71,5 ja haarukan offset 43 mm (koko 56). On muuten amerikkalainen gg/retkipyörä, joten luvut eri ryhmien sisällä voi olla mitä tahansa. Tämän olen ennenkin todennut, kun olen yrittänyt löytää mainosmiesten puheille korrelaatiota cc ja gg pyöriä vertaamalla. Minun tapauksessani tuloksena on varsin miellyttävä, käytökseltään neutraali pyörä gg-käyttöön eli ymmärrän tuolla ajelun vaihtelevan tasoisia teitä pitkin, mutta ei varsinaisesti maastossa erityisen helppoja polkuja lukuunottamatta. Arjessa yleispyöränäkin tuo toimii hyvin, myös peräpyörän veturina. Erityistä tarvetta esteiden ylitykseen ei ole, kun katujen reunakivet yms. tasoiset jutut ei ole minkäänlainen ongelma. Maastoajoa ajatellen tuloksena on varsin hankalan tuntuinen käsiteltävyys huolimatta suht leveästä ohjaustangosta. Toisaalta tarvetta maantiepyörän viemistä vähänkään teknisempään maastoon en ymmärrä, kun maastopyörä on siellä kaikilla mittareilla arvioituna ylivoimainen. Keski-Euroopan kapearenkaisilla krossareilla pehmeässä savipellossa rypeminen on tuon lajin ääripää, jossa en näe mitään järkeä. Vai löytyykö oikeasti geometriaa, joka on hyvä maastossa ja em. tavoin määriteltynä maantiellä?

----------


## Ettan

Mites tämä? http://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/bikes/g...-bikes/tempest

----------


## JackOja

^voisin panna. Onkos tuo vähän niinku Pickenflick varustettuna mountseilla?

----------


## tiaalto

^^On kyllä taas kuuma hintalappuunsa nähden. Jyrkän näköiset kulmat gravelipyöräksi? (72.5* HTA M-koossa)

----------


## Kugelschreiber

On myös aika matala. Olisivat nyt rohkeesti laittaneet pari senttiä emäputkea lisää jos kerta on tarkoitus rennosti laittaa soraa rouhiintumaan.

----------


## JackOja

Tosiaan, tuossa esimerkkikuvassakin on lienee 50mm avaruudettimia.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Uusi narskuttaja NS Bikesiltä. Lupaavat että mahtuu 2.2 leveä 27.5 rengas. Enpä olisi uskonut muutama vuosi sitten että kyseinen firma toisi tälläisen vehkeen markkinoille.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kmw

^Absoluuttinen subjektiivinen totuus tanakasti esitettynä. Imho NS on varsin linjakas. Ajaisin khyl.

----------


## PikkuPatleetti

Minen osaa muuta sano ku et mähee ja lähentelee semmosta rumankaunista. Toi stemmi on melko härskin värinen ja satulan kuosi melko cheap, ne menis vaihtoon mut muute "ei huono", hyvä veto.

----------


## Mohkku

Minäkään en halua ajaa pyörällä, jossa lukee isolla "Marin".

----------


## TERU

^ ^ Rami nimiselle sukulaismiehelle suosittelin pyöräksi Ramin One!

----------


## Niguel

Alkoi Fujin Jari runkosettinä kiinnostamaan. Kenelläkään tietoa, mistä sitä saisi EU:n sisältä? Bike Discountille (.de) laitoin viestiä, mutta heillä myynnissä ainoastaan complete-pyörinä. Myös vastaaat runkosetit kiinnostavat: alu/kuitu, läpiakselit, asiallinen hinta, S/R ~600/380 (koko 56), min. 40 mm renkaat.

----------


## Ettan

Tästä voisi tulla myös sellainen ympärivuodenpyörä....etelä-suomeen meinaan.
https://www.rosebikes.fi/bike/rose-x...kT-EhYkV-EhYkW

----------


## lai

Tilattu Laneetta X London road runko. Tuohon pitäisi mennä max.40mm rengas.  Navoiksi varmaan tulee Hopet, mutta suositelkaa hyvää vannetta pyörään. Varmaankin tulee ajeltua etu- ja takalaukuilla jotain retkeäkin, joten 32 pinnainen kiekko eteen ja taakse. Mahdollisimman matalat, ei sivutuuliherkät vanteet hakusessa.

----------


## slow

> Tilattu Laneetta X London road runko. Tuohon pitäisi mennä max.40mm rengas. *nips*



Ainakin Marawinter 42-622 mahtuu. Lokareiden kanssa.

----------


## lysmy

Salossa Salmirannalla Lapierren Crosshill 500 esillä M-rungolla. Jahka jäätiköt väistyy niin pitää käydä koeajamassa. Hyvältä näytti.

----------


## pikkupoika

> Minä ratkaisin asian tällä. http://www.wilier.com/en/products/in...el/jaroon-plus



Joko olet ajellu Jaroon plussalla, käyttökokemukset kiinnostaisi? Erityisesti nuo huonomman/röykkysemmän alustan kokemukset. Metsä, huonotie. Kiinnostais noin yleispyörän/sekasikiön roolissa, miten toimii?
Rospuuttoajan, hiekkatien, polun, retkipyörän virka?

----------


## Mattia

^Juuei. Italianpoika kun rupee touhuumaan, niin aikatauluihin voi luottaa  :Vink: . Lokakuuksi alunperin luvattiin, enkä vieläkään muuta odota. Vuosi tosin vaihtunut välissä.

Eli Wilier ei saanut runkoja ajoissa Aasiasta. Olin helmikuussa yhteydessä ja kyselin, niin silloin kuvittelivat saavansa rungot Italiaan maaliskuussa ja fillarit jakeluun toukokuun aikana. Saas nähdä  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ketään Jaria täällä? nyt olis nimikkopyörä http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/a...ampaign=buffer



Täällä hep.  :Hymy:

----------


## Köfte

Tuo saattaisi olla kiintoisa, Onniwannin "Avaruuskana"

----------


## paaton

Mikähän edullinen GG tyyppinen runko olisi passeli retkikäyttöön? Levyjarruin. Trek crockett cyclo on nyt palasina, mutta ei oikein kiinnostaisi kasasta sitä, koska pyörä on vähän huono kuorman kanssa reissatessa. Eli hivenen pidempää ja matalampaa geota kaiketi haen. Niin ja kunnolliset taakkatelineiden paikat mielellään edessäkin, mutta etulaukuista saattaa joutua tinkimään. Mitään kamalan rentoa teräsrunkoa en haluaisi, koska laukkujen ja peräpyörän kanssa woblaus ei tunnu kivalta kovemmissa vauhdeissa.

Tämä GG pyörä kiinnostaa sen vuoksi, koska haluan yllättäen ajaa pidempiä vauhdikkaita lenkkejä loman aikana muun perheen makoillessa rannalla. Eli vaikka trekin 520 olisi periaatteessa oikea laite matkailuun, niin se ei nyt oikein vaan innosta lenkkeilyyn.

----------


## TERU

Yksi edullinen, tuskin ainoa

https://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...axin.html?&d=1

----------


## paaton

> Yksi edullinen, tuskin ainoa
> 
> https://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...axin.html?&d=1



Taitaa kyllä olla aika vastaava cyclocross mitä crocettikin. Ohjauskulma on asteen loivempi, mutta takahaarukka on täsmälleen saman mittainen ja bb-droppia on 8mm vähemmän.

----------


## Kalle H

Jos muuten löydätte Gravel-fillarin tai edes kevyen hiilarikeulan, jossa on paikat lowrider tarakalle tai Salsan Anything cageille, niin olisin itsekin kiinnostunut. Myös sellainen pieni rando-tarakka kiinnostaa.

Bikepacking ja Gravel on nyt kovia juttuja, mutta noi keulat on edelleen melko huonoilla kiinnikkeillä. Onneksi edes lokarikiinnikkeet löytyy jo monesta.

http://www.rodeo-labs.com/rodeospork/

^Tää osuu jo aika lähelle, myös se noiden runko on aika helmi.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

> Jos muuten löydätte Gravel-fillarin tai edes kevyen hiilarikeulan, jossa on paikat lowrider tarakalle tai Salsan Anything cageille, niin olisin itsekin kiinnostunut. Myös sellainen pieni rando-tarakka kiinnostaa.
> 
> Bikepacking ja Gravel on nyt kovia juttuja, mutta noi keulat on edelleen melko huonoilla kiinnikkeillä. Onneksi edes lokarikiinnikkeet löytyy jo monesta.



Etulaukut vakauttaisivat varmastikkin aika paljon ajoa, kun takana/perässä on niin paljon kuormaa. Yksi vaihtoehto olisi vaihtaa trekin runkoon passeli keula, vaikka sitten rautainen.

----------


## Taneli79

Miten olis Mason Bokeh?

https://masoncycles.cc/products/bokeh-frameset

Crocketiin / Booneen verrattuna
-keskiö alempana
-pidempi takahaarukka
-loivempi keulakulma

Takatarakalle ja lokareille löytyy korvakkeet, mutta etuhaarukkaan ei saa tavaraa kiinni. Ja onhan tuo aika kallis aluraami.

----------


## Köfte

Aikonaan retkeilleenä etutarakalle/laukuille ehdoton kyllä.
Tasapainottaa kokonaisuutta järkevään suuntaan.
Eihän se ketterä laitos ole, mutta retkueessa ei ajeta kisaa?

----------


## paaton

> Aikonaan retkeilleenä etutarakalle/laukuille ehdoton kyllä.
> Tasapainottaa kokonaisuutta järkevään suuntaan.
> Eihän se ketterä laitos ole, mutta retkueessa ei ajeta kisaa?



Ei retkueessa, mutta kun kamat on tipautettu leirinätalueelle, niin sen jälkeen poljetaan lähimpään kaupunkiin niin paljon kuin pyörä kulkee.


Tämä nineri näyttäisi aika nätiltä, mutta hinta karkaa kyllä lapasesta, vaikka miten mieli tekisikin  :Hymy: 

http://www.ninerbikes.com/RLT-9-RDO-FRAMESET-BLAZE-YELLOW

Haarukka 

http://www.ninerbikes.com/rdogravelf...ategory=594328

----------


## Mohkku

Minkä kokoinen Crockettisi on? Jos verrataan kokoa 54 Roveen, on Kona stackia lukuunottamatta  hiukan pidempi ja matalampi ja stemmin kulmallahan stackia saa kompensoitua. Mutta onko tuo mielestäsi kuormattuna liian löysä? Uudella geometrialla en ole ajanut, mutta vanhalla (nykyistä korkeampi) takapainoiseksi kuormattuna (laukut n. 20 kg + peräpyörä n. 30 kg) tiettyä huteruutta kyllä alkaa esiintyä. Varsinaista woblausta en ole kokenut, mutta tuskin yli 40 km/h tuollaisella yhdistelmällä olen ajanut.

Paljonkohan muuten woblaukseen vaikuttaa löysät kiekot? 36 pinnaa ainakin taakse:
https://shop.mavic.com/en-int/a-719-...3283&1035=3501
https://www.dtswiss.com/Components/Rims-Road/TK-540

Kona Sutra LTD:ssä pitäisi olla tukevampi runko kuin Rovessa, mutta mahtaako se enää olla hauska ilman kuormaa lenkkeillessä?

Teräsrunkoisiin olen takertunut, kun kevyet alumiinirungot ei vaan innosta tuollaiseen käyttöön. Siksi heitän ehdotuksen Spessun Sequoiasta. Pyörästä en mitään tiedä, mutta paperilla se on kiinnostava:
https://www.specialized.com/fi/en/bikes/road/adventure/sequoia

Kaikkia taitaa olla saatavana runkona.

----------


## Jami2003

Tekisi mieli hieman tuunata omaa Rovea vm 2013 hieman herkempään suuntaan. Vanteet olis varmaan helppo kohde. Mutta mitkä olisivat kevyet ja kestävät tubeless ready vanteet gg hommiin Roveen alle? Ja mitkä renkaat niihin...

----------


## paaton

> Miten olis Mason Bokeh?
> 
> https://masoncycles.cc/products/bokeh-frameset
> 
> Crocketiin / Booneen verrattuna
> -keskiö alempana
> -pidempi takahaarukka
> -loivempi keulakulma
> 
> Takatarakalle ja lokareille löytyy korvakkeet, mutta etuhaarukkaan ei saa tavaraa kiinni. Ja onhan tuo aika kallis aluraami.




No tämä on geon puolesta juuri sitä mitä pitääkin. Reilusti loivempi keula ja keskiökin on yllättäen selvästi matalammalla.
Hinta on tosiaan vain kallis. 

En oikein usko teräsrunkoiseen. Mikään kevyeksi ja joustavaksi suunniteltu teräsrunkoinen tuskin toimii kuormattuna ja riittävän jäykkä retkirunko ei taas innosta lenkkeilyyn. Crocketin runko on kyllä riittävän jäykkä, mutta 54 koko on kuormattuna minulle hivenen lyhyt. Rungosta myös puuttuu kunnolliset tarakan kiinikkeet. Tubus fly muuttui aika nuudeliksi täysien laukkujen ja kookkaan teltan alla. Kiekot ovat kyllä jäykät, mutta läpiakseleita ei crocketissa ole.

----------


## Kalle H

> Mitään kamalan rentoa teräsrunkoa en haluaisi, koska laukkujen ja peräpyörän kanssa woblaus ei tunnu kivalta kovemmissa vauhdeissa.



Ainoa pyörä jonka olen itse saanut woblaamaan on AllCityn Big Block, jossa oli oikeastaan kaikki woblaamisen edellytykset eli: järkkäkeulakulma, lyhyt geometria, mukava teräsrunko... Tuohan käytännössä ratageomterialla tehty runko, jota sitten itse "väärinkäytin" hyötypyöränä, GG-pyöränä sekä retkeilyhommissa. Mukava pyörä, mutta halusin kuitenkin jotain vakaampaa tilalle.

Kun tuo pyörä vaihtui Konan Private Jakeen poistui tuo woblaus kokonaan, tosin tässä muuttuikin sitten kaikki eli tilalle tuli: loivempi keulakulma, pidempi geometria (taka-akselin etäisyyden vois myös säätää sliderin avulla), huomattavasti jäykempi alu-runko ja jäykkä hiilarikeula. Lisäksi eteen ja taakse tuli läpiakselit. Olisi oikeasti mielenkiintoista tietää mistä tuo woblaus lopulta aiheutuu. Mulla itsellä on kuitenkin sellainen tuntuma, että rento (onko tämä muuten sama asia kuin loiva?) geometria vähentää woblaamista ja rauhoittaa pyörää eikä toisin päin. Vai tarkoittaa paaton tuossa yllä rento-sanalla mukavaa/löysää?




> Tekisi mieli hieman tuunata omaa Rovea vm 2013 hieman herkempään suuntaan. Vanteet olis varmaan helppo kohde. Mutta mitkä olisivat kevyet ja kestävät tubeless ready vanteet gg hommiin Roveen alle? Ja mitkä renkaat niihin...



Kannattaa varmaan aloittaa lukemalla ainakin tämä läpi.
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-cyclocrossiin

----------


## paaton

[QUOTE=Kalle H;2660000]



> Olisi oikeasti mielenkiintoista tietää mistä tuo woblaus lopulta aiheutuu. Mulla itsellä on kuitenkin sellainen tuntuma, että rento (onko tämä muuten sama asia kuin loiva?) geometria vähentää woblaamista ja rauhoittaa pyörää eikä toisin päin. Vai tarkoittaa paaton tuossa yllä rento-sanalla mukavaa/löysää?



Liian paljon painoa takana ja ylhäällä, sekä huonosti kiinni oleva tarakka. Tuon päälle vielä trekin korkea ja lyhyt geo, niin hutera tunne on aika valmis. Jos tarakalle saisi rakennettua kiinniketangon kahdelle raudalle, siihen "canti jarrujen" paikalle. Ja etuhaarukan vaihdettua malliin, johon saisi laukut kiinni niin ongelma olisi varmasti korjattu.

----------


## pikkupoika

> Jos muuten löydätte Gravel-fillarin tai edes kevyen hiilarikeulan, jossa on paikat lowrider tarakalle tai Salsan Anything cageille, niin olisin itsekin kiinnostunut.
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk




http://salsacycles.com/components/ca...at_carbon_fork

----------


## Kalle H

> http://salsacycles.com/components/ca...at_carbon_fork



Ihan hieno keula, mutta eikös toi ole n. 10cm liian pitkä Gravel-fillariin? Mulla on Konassa vakio keula 395mm, kun toi Salsan tekele on 483mm

----------


## Puskis

> http://salsacycles.com/components/ca...at_carbon_fork



483mm axle to crown.  Haetaan varmaan jotain 395-405 hujakoilla olevaa.


Tällainen ois:

https://www.fyxation.com/products/ca...adventure-fork

Length: 400mm axle to crown
Rake: 45mm
Width: 100mm
Steerer: 1 1/8" alloy
Fender Mounts
Water Bottle/Frame Bag Mounts (compatible with Blackburn Outpost Cargo Cage)
Brake Mount: Flat mount
Axle: 12mm thru axle (axle included)
Fork Weight: 747g (with uncut steerer tube)
Skewer Weight: 65g

----------


## JackOja

> Tällainen ois:
> 
> https://www.fyxation.com/products/ca...adventure-fork



Kas, suoralla kaulaputkella. Nyt kiinnostaa täälläkin.

----------


## Blackborow

Toi Salsa on aika passeli 29er maasturiin joustokepin tilalle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Pipedreamilta uusi raami A.L.I.C.E., multi-purpose grainderi, runko 4130 CroMoa ja runkosetin hinta £625.

----------


## Mika_koo

> Pipedreamilta uusi raami A.L.I.C.E., multi-purpose grainderi, runko 4130 CroMoa ja runkosetin hinta £625.



Jumalation. Syntyi omistamisen tarpeen kaltaisia tunteita. Värikin osuu kivasti.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BB Holland

Tuli asennettua 26er:iin 38mm Gravelkingit 27-vanteille. Samankokoiset halkaisijaltaan kuin isot kummit 26-kehillä. Teoriassa oikeankokoisia sisureita ei meinaa löytyä, nuo on 40:stä mm:stä ylöspäin. Taisin löytää oikeat qr-adapterit dt swissin kiekkoihin tarkkaan ottaen fillari on vielä töissä ja kiekot himassa.
  Kaikkea tuleekin keksittyä. Kakskutosiin en tollaisia laittaisi ei ole pitoa tarpeex.

----------


## stenu

Alicessa on sellainen geo, että se suorastaan huutaa tätä:

----------


## TERU

> Etulaukut vakauttaisivat varmastikkin aika paljon ajoa, kun takana/perässä on niin paljon kuormaa. Yksi vaihtoehto olisi vaihtaa trekin 
> runkoon passeli keula, vaikka sitten rautainen.



Onko yksipyöräinen peräkärry kokonaan pois suljettu? 
Kevyen näköisesti kulkee tämän taajaman läpi maan päästä päähän ajavilla. Antais pelivaraa pyörän valintaan.

----------


## paaton

> Onko yksipyöräinen peräkärry kokonaan pois suljettu? 
> Kevyen näköisesti kulkee tämän taajaman läpi maan päästä päähän ajavilla. Antais pelivaraa pyörän valintaan.



Tulee hivenen pitkä yhdistelmä, jos perään lisätään vielä kärry  :Hymy:  Tarkoitus oli kyllä jättää teltta puolison burleyn kyytiin, mutta perhesovun vuoksi telttakin siirtyi aika vikkelästi trekin tarakalle.

----------


## stenu

Ens vuoden Rove: 650b ja Reiska 853 -runko.

----------


## Mohkku

Kaksi runkomateriaalivaihtoehtoa ja molempiin käy samat kiekot (40x700 tai 47x650b). Varsin kiinnostava mallisto tulossa, vaikka jutussa tuodaankin ainakin minulle uusi termi "road plus-renkaat" markkinoille. Mikään maastokelpoinen monsteri Rovesta ei taida renkaista huolimatta tulla. Mutta kun nykyiseenkin ilmeisesti menee 40 mm renkaat, mahtaisiko siihen mennä nuo hiukan leveämmät 650b-renkaat? Eli mitä uutta oikeastaan on keksitty ja mitä sillä on saavutettu? Vihertävä väri on eka tyylikäs sitten vuoden 2013 ja kuituhaarukka on varmaan kevyempi kuin ulkonäöltäänkin kömpelö vanha teräshaarukka.

Linkki aiheeseen liittyvään juttuun:
http://www.bicycleretailer.com/new-p...ne-shows-e-mtb

----------


## Kalle H

Mulla itsellä on tosiaan toi Konan Private Jake ja ainakin siihen menee lokarien kanssa 40x700 renkaat. Jakessa chain stay levenee vasta lähempänä tuota takanapaa, joten käytännössä 700 ja 650d renkaille on lähes saman verran tilaa. Koitin tuossa mittailla vähän nykyisen 40mm renkaan takapuolelta takahaarukkaa ja siinä on tilaa on noin 53mm eli 47x650b rengas ehjä just mahtuisi, mutta tilaa ei kyllä jäisi yhtään.

Mä en itse kaipaa oikeastaan missään teillä yli 40mm rengasta, mutta maastoisammassa ajossa tollanen kuvioitu 47mm rengas ja droppi satulatolppa voisi olla ihan kiva. Itse jään odottelemaan rengas tarjonnan parantumista.

Tollasella vähän tukevammalla renkaalla voisi ehkä heittää lenkkiä joissa olisi vain "helppoa" polkua ja soraa, kun nyt Gravel-lenkit ovat olleet aina soran ja asfaltin yhdistelemistä.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mohkku

Kovin asfalttipainotteisia minun lenkkini tapaavat olla ja vaikka karttaa ahkerasti olenkin tutkinut, yhtenäisiä soratien ja hyvien polkujen muodostamia lenkkejä on vaikea muodostaa, kun puhutaan n. 30-50 km matkoista. Ja kun 35 mm rengas toimii hyvin hyväkuntoisella soratiellä ja polulla, eikä huonolle soratielle (lanattu, sorastettu yms.) tee kuitenkaan gg:llä mieli, jää edelleen renkaan leventämisen merkitys hiukan epäselväksi. Pyörän geometriaa muuttamalla niin, että hiukan teknisemmässä maastossa ajaminen olisi mukavaa, homman idea kirkastuisi minullekin. Sellainen runko on kuitenkin edelleen ainakin ajatuksen tasolla haussa.

----------


## Blackborow

> Ens vuoden Rove: 650b ja Reiska 853 -runko.



Toi tulee maksamaan noilla spekseillä n. kolme isoa rahaa joten ulinaa luvassa kuinka ylihintainen kampe vanhaan Roveen verrattuna  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Linkattu juttu kertoo uusista Rove-malleista mm. seuraavaa : 

"With an aluminum frame designed around WTB’s Horizon 47c  “road-plus” 650b tires, the 2018 Rove NRB showing at Sea Otter will come  in two spec levels and can accommodate rubber up to 700x40c. It comes  with fenders mounts, Shimano E-thru axles and Kona flared drop bars. A  base model will be available with a 10-speed Shimano Tiagra drivetrain,  plus a Shimano 105 11-speed hydraulic brake version.

 Higher up the price-point chain, the Rove Ltd is built on a  Reynolds 853 frame and features a SRAM Force 1-by drivetrain with a 40T  chainring and 10-42T cassette. Both the Rove NRB and Ltd come with  carbon forks and tubeless wheels."

Jos Rove Ltd:n hinta tullee liikkumaan kolmen tonnin kieppeillä, NRB 105 voisi olla noin kahden ja NRB Tiagra noin puolentoista tonnin pyörä?


Olen ehkä tulossa jo vanhaksi, mukavuudenhaluiseksi ja araksi, mutta mua rupesi viehättämään ajatus tuommoisesta pyörästä. Noilla "road plus" -koon renkailla menisi kaikki soratiet ja polut (joita ylipäätään ajan) kaikissa olosuhteissa (joissa ylipäätään ajan) ja lokareiden kanssa 700-koon renkaisiin saisi nykyiseen verrattuna koon lisää. Ja ehkä kysynnän kasvaessa tai markkinaraon löytyessä 650b-koon nastarenkaisiinkin tulisi jopa valinnanvaraa.

(Nykyisillä 35-millisillä ajaessa on kieltämättä joskus käynyt mielessä ajatuksia kuten "Onko tässä enää mitään järkeä?", "Voisit ajaa kovempaa jos sulla olisi leveämmät renkaat eli et olisi yhtään vähemmän kova kuski!" tai "Voisit ajaa vähän rennommin ja rohkeamminkin jos sulla olisi leveämmät ja paremmat nastarenkaat alla!")

----------


## stenu

^^ Juu ja mun mielestä sikaruma kaiken lisäksi, mutta sellasta pyörämuoti on.

Roadplussasta sellainen huomio, että jos tuollaisella meinaa ajaa yhtään missään muualla kuin kuivalla asfaltilla, on lokarit todella tarpeen. Sliksit nostaa rapaa tien pinnasta muutenkin enemmän kuin nappularenkaat ja sitten kun kosketuspinta vielä on leveä, niin tollanen on todellinen rapalinko.

Jos droppitankopyörämaastoilut kiinnostaa, niin paras ja yksinkertaisin kikka on mennä vaan sinne maastoon ajelemaan. Kuskin maastokelpoisuus paranee nimittäin yllättävänkin nopeasti ja tulee huomattavasti halvemmaksi kuin loputon pyörän speksaaminen..  :Vink: 

Missä päin Suomea Mohku ajelee?

E: piti vielä lisätä, että mun silmään Roven geo näyttää ihan oivalta maastoisempaankin ajoon. BB-droppia näyttäisi olevan aika hyvin ja runko on sen verran pitkä, että standardimittasuhteilla varustettu kuski pärjännee lyhyehköllä stemmillä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minä kävin viime syksynä Laipanmaan ulkoilualueilla maasturilla ja uusilla pehmeillä metsäautoteillä 2.4" Ardentti upposi ikävästi sinne hiekkaan. Läski olisi voinut olla paras. 

Sillä tiellä 35 mm rengas olisi ollut tuskainen ajettava. Hiekkateitä kun on niin montaa plaatua  :Hymy:

----------


## Plus

Jäätävän ruma wheel gap uudessa Rovessa, miksi noin pitkä chainstay jos pyörä tulee 650b kiekoilla...

----------


## tiaalto

Johtuisikohan siitä että Rove on suunniteltu tykittämään sepeliteitä alas seitsemääkymppiä, eli vakaus?

----------


## Kalle H

> Minä kävin viime syksynä Laipanmaan ulkoilualueilla maasturilla ja uusilla pehmeillä metsäautoteillä 2.4" Ardentti upposi ikävästi sinne hiekkaan. Läski olisi voinut olla paras. 
> 
> Sillä tiellä 35 mm rengas olisi ollut tuskainen ajettava. Hiekkateitä kun on niin montaa plaatua



Kyllä mullakin on välillä ollut 40m renkaiden kanssa tuskaa sorateillä, kun tien laatu on paininut huonoksi tai upottavaksi. Määrällisesti noita todella huonoja teitä on kuitenkin sattunut omille reiteille todella vähän, joten olen kyllä erittäin tyytyväinen 40mm renkaan ominaisuuksiin Gravel-touhuissa. Se toimii sopivilla paineilla hyvin soralla, mutta ei ole vielä liian muhku asfaltilla ajettavaksi.




> Jäätävän ruma wheel gap uudessa Rovessa, miksi noin pitkä chainstay jos pyörä tulee 650b kiekoilla...



Onhan tuo kieltämättä aika ruma, mutta toisaalta tuollaiseen järeempää Gravel-vehkeeseen tuollainen vähän pidempi perä voi sopia ihan hyvinkin. Näyttäisi siltä, että 700 keikot ja/tai lokari sopii myös tohon takahaarukkaan ihan mukavasti.
Mielestäni lyhyt perä ei ole aina paras tai mitenkään automaattisen autuaaksi tekevä, pidempi perä ei ole varmaan ollenkaan huono esim. juuri huonokuntoisilla sorateillä, joissa lyhyt/kiikkerä pyörä saattaa lähteä vetelemään tai on muuten hieman hermostunut ajoltaan.

----------


## Blackborow

Niin mitäpä tuota lukemaan enempää ennen kommentointia. Runko on suunniteltu ottamaan nuo 650b kiekot tai 700c kiekot 40mm kumeilla.

----------


## Mohkku

Parantaa myös tiettyä monikäyttöisyyttä eli käytännössä soveltuvuutta retkeilyyn, mikä on Roven piirre ainakin ennen ollut ja sopii hienosti gg:n luonteeseen. Kurarännissä rähmääminen cyclolla on eri asia.





> Jos droppitankopyörämaastoilut kiinnostaa, niin paras ja yksinkertaisin kikka on mennä vaan sinne maastoon ajelemaan. Kuskin maastokelpoisuus paranee nimittäin yllättävänkin nopeasti ja tulee huomattavasti halvemmaksi kuin loputon pyörän speksaaminen..



Toistaiseksi speksaaminen on ollut varsin halpaa, mutta lopputuloksesta ei tosiaan takeita ole. Toki ajaminen on hyvä ratkaisu, mutta kun kalusto soveltuu paremmin asfaltille ja hyväpintaiselle soralle, turha sitä maastoon on viedä. Jäykkäperäinen 29 on toistaiseksi sitä varten.





> Missä päin Suomea Mohku ajelee?



Lounaisessa Suomessa. Olosuhteet on hyvät, vaikka droppitankomaastoiluun sopivia yhtenäisiä, helpohkoja polkureittejä ei suunnilleen kotiovelta kotiovelle olekaan löytynyt. Hyviä muutaman kilsan osuuksia on runsaasti, mutta noista pidemmän lenkin kasaaminen on vielä haussa, kun samaa polkua en viitsi kiertää. Vappuna ajattelin katsastaa yhden reitin, mutta sekin lienee suurelta osin pikemminkin gg:lle kuin maastoiluun sopivaa, ellei metsäautoteiden murskepinta ole kovin karkeaa. Mutta pidetään tämä ketju gg-aiheisena ja jätetään nuo varsinaiset maastoilut johonkin toiseen yhteyteen.

----------


## ahuji

http://road.cc/content/tech-news/221...deo-first-look

Tripsteristä myös tulossa halvempi alu runko. 700x45mm ja 650b ilmeisesti vielä enemmän. olisi kiva jos johonkin gg runkoon saisi ISPt niin sitten voisi hankkiutua eroon maasturista huonon ilman työmatkapyöränä

----------


## Marsusram

> http://road.cc/content/tech-news/221...deo-first-look
> 
> Tripsteristä myös tulossa halvempi alu runko. 700x45mm ja 650b ilmeisesti vielä enemmän. olisi kiva jos johonkin gg runkoon saisi ISPt niin sitten voisi hankkiutua eroon maasturista huonon ilman työmatkapyöränä



Siis uusi versio myös alumiinirungosta. Tripster ATR V2 alu?
Alumiini Tripsteriä oli Merlinillä tarjolla edulliseksi kommutteriksi.
Taisikin olla suoratankoinen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtaxFiZaiGA

----------


## paaton

> . olisi kiva jos johonkin gg runkoon saisi ISPt niin sitten voisi hankkiutua eroon maasturista huonon ilman työmatkapyöränä



Lapierreen ispit ainakin kuvien mukaan meni.

----------


## stenu

^Kuka muistaa Peregrinen? Se tais olla kymmenen vuotta aikaansa edellä..

----------


## Jami2003

Olen itse ajanut -13 rovella ja sen orkkis renkailla (35mm pienikuvioiset mitkä lie freedomet) 60 km helpohkon maastokisan ja ihan hyvin pärjäsi. Seuraavana vuonna ajoin täpärillä ja eroa ajassa oli 10 min täpärin hyväksi ettei Rove ole edes hidas. 

Isoin juttu tulee niissä lokareissa. Mullakin täyspitkät lokarit paikallaan ja kyllä ne on renkaan leveyttä suurempi este teknisempään maastoon.

----------


## ahuji

Siis tietääkseni Tripster atr oli vain titaani tai ainakin sellaisia näkyy vain. Tuo Tripster at tulee olemaan saatavilla alumiinisena runkosettinä täyskuituhaarukalla 900 GBP.

^^oli muuten vaikea löytää lapierren pyöriä ja niiden Suomen hintoja. Harmi vaan ettei niitä myydä runkoina sillä osat löytyy ja mieluummin vain niitä siirtäisi

----------


## Köfte

> ^Kuka muistaa Peregrinen? Se tais olla kymmenen vuotta aikaansa edellä..



Minä ainakin; työharjoittelupaikan pyöräparkissa sininen Pergerine. Edelleen kuulemma toimiva kapistus.
Piti kaivaa omistaja esille uteliaisuuttani, kesäisin ajaa Bianchilla. Tulipa sitten muutoinkin läristyä
aiheesta :Hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

> ^Kuka muistaa Peregrinen? Se tais olla kymmenen vuotta aikaansa edellä..



650b olisi ainakin tuossa tarpeen, kun katsoo polkimen ja eturenkaan välistä etäisyyttä.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Olen vähän myöhässä juhlista mutta minusta tuo uusi Rove on todella nätti.  :Hymy:

----------


## velib

Rove-ketjussa oli joskus kuva, kun joku oli sovittanut eteen 27.5x2.25" renkaan. Taakse ei tainnut olla varmuutta menisikö 2.0" kumi, mutta noilla 650b-kiekoilla varmaan vanhempaankin Roveen saa nuo 47mm kumit. Ja miksi ei aika moneen muuhunkin gg-pyörään/cycloon. Mitkä ovat tuon rengaskoon huonot puolet verrattuna 700c 40mm renkaisiin? Huonompi rullaavuus tasaisilla pinnoilla? Painossa ei varmaan paljoa häviä, jos olettaa, että kiekot voidaan tehdä vähän kevyemmiksi.

----------


## Moska

> http://road.cc/content/tech-news/221...deo-first-look
> 
> Tripsteristä myös tulossa halvempi alu runko. 700x45mm ja 650b ilmeisesti vielä enemmän. olisi kiva jos johonkin gg runkoon saisi ISPt niin sitten voisi hankkiutua eroon maasturista huonon ilman työmatkapyöränä



Oma visio huonon kelin työmatkakulkineesta. Pitäisi vaan ratkaista vaihteisto/jarru ongelma. Geo olisi toimiva, mitä vähän olen testannut.

----------


## ahuji

^^Mulla on kokoa liian suuri 1999 26" hardtail josta saisi samanlaisen. En vaan koe tuota joustokeulaa tarpeelliseksi koska tarpeeksi pienet paineet tuntuu auttavan tarpeeksi. Joustokeulan vaihto taas johtaisi vähän liian suureen muunnokseen ja mieluummin sitten suoraan käyttöä varten suunniteltu runko

----------


## Moska

^ Ei tuosta keulasta kyllä mitään hyötyä ole, eikä paljon haittaakaan (paino) mutta tuo siinä on eikä ole muutakaan siihen laittaa.

----------


## paaton

Minulla on vahva epäilys, että mikäli gg/cycloon laitetaan muhkut renkaat, joilla myös ajetaan matalilla paineila, niin rungon on oltava riittävän pitkä ja stemmin tosiaan lyhyt. Toe overlapin kanssa nyt vielä pärjää, mutta otb:n kanssa ei. Pidemmän päälle tulee lonkka kipeäksi.

----------


## Köfte

^ Rajallisilla fysiikan taidoillani olen samaa mieltä. Empiiriset kokemukset OTB:stä
tukevat asiaa,  26" renkainen retkimööpeli kiepahti iloisesti takalaukusta huolimatta.
Tuokaan ei ollut varsinaisesti lyhytrunkoinen, stemmikin oli abt 1" Vauriot olivat
lähinnä henkisiä, lukuunottamatta laukun sisällön osia...

----------


## paaton

> ^ Rajallisilla fysiikan taidoillani olen samaa mieltä. Empiiriset kokemukset OTB:stä
> tukevat asiaa,  26" renkainen retkimööpeli kiepahti iloisesti takalaukusta huolimatta.
> Tuokaan ei ollut varsinaisesti lyhytrunkoinen, stemmikin oli abt 1" Vauriot olivat
> lähinnä henkisiä, lukuunottamatta laukun sisällön osia...



Jep. Minulla on vanhanaikainen cyclo, joka nielee mukisematta 700c 41mm renkaat. Lyhyt ja näpsäkkä. 
31 renkailla hivenen kova, mutta 41mm renkailla ja 110mm stemmillä vaarallinen laitos osaamattomissa käsissä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nyt pitää tyhmänä ja väsyneenä kysyä että kuinka se rengastus vaikuttaa geometriaan niin että OTB herkkyys kasvaa?

----------


## paaton

> Nyt pitää tyhmänä ja väsyneenä kysyä että kuinka se rengastus vaikuttaa geometriaan niin että OTB herkkyys kasvaa?



Jos 650b rengas on ulkomitaltaan saman kokoinen, mitä 30mm 700c rengas, niin vaikkapa puunrunkoon osuessa keula painuu huomattavasti matalammalle, mitä kovalla ja kapealla renkaalla. Näin ainakin itse pähkäilin ja jätin 650b renkaat hankkimatta.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Jos 650b rengas on ulkomitaltaan saman kokoinen, mitä 30mm 700c rengas, niin vaikkapa puunrunkoon osuessa keula painuu huomattavasti matalammalle, mitä kovalla ja kapealla renkaalla. Näin ainakin itse pähkäilin ja jätin 650b renkaat hankkimatta.



Suo siellä, vetelä täällä: kun viimeks vedin krossipyörällä maastossa 32 mm renkailla niin en lentänyt tangon yli mutta vanteeseen tuli klommo. :/

----------


## Tank Driver

> Suo siellä, vetelä täällä: kun viimeks vedin krossipyörällä maastossa 32 mm renkailla niin en lentänyt tangon yli mutta vanteeseen tuli klommo. :/



Tässä yksi syy oman kyklontapaisen myyntiin. Olihan hauska pyörä, mutta mun herkkyydellä pitäisi tallin katosta roikkua puolen tusinaa varakiekkoa.

----------


## Kalle H

Kyllähän tuollainen käppyräsarvinen on lähtökohtaisesti vähän väärä peli maastoon, ainakin jos OTB herkkyyttä ja vanteita ajattelee. Mutta kyllä mä itse toisaalta näen, että olisi tiettyä etua, jos Gravel pyörällä voisi ajella myös helpompia polkuja.

Mun oma fiilis on kyllä se, että 650b vanteet 45-50mm kumeilla voisi olla vähemmän "OTB herkät" kuin esim. 700 vanteet 35-40mm renkailla. Tuossa kuitenkin tippuu keskiö hieman alemmaksi, mikä tiputtaa painopistettä ja lisää pöyrän vakautta. Keulakulma pysyy samana, joten sen suhteen ei tulisi muutosta. Samalla kun rengas vähän isonee pystyy paineita laskemaan hieman, mikä taas parantaa roll over -kykyä vähentäen renkaan tökkimistä. Oikeastaan ainoa negatiivinen asia on se, että renkaan halkaisija pienenee hieman.

Tollaseen kun yhdistää vähän lyhyemmän (60-80mm?) stemmin ja sen droppitolpan, niin maastossa pärjäisi varmaan ihan hyvin, kunhan vaan huomioi, että alla ei kuitenkaan ole mitään varsinaista maasturia.

Vähän saman tyyppinen muutoshan tuossa on kyseessä, kuin esim. maasturi puolella 29er fillarista 27+ maasturiin siirtyessä.

----------


## JackOja

Olisko muuten cyclocross-topicci oikeampi paikka näille "maastopyörä"-spekuille? GG-fillareilla ajetaan (kai?) pääsääntöisesti "teillä".

----------


## Kalle H

> Olisko muuten cyclocross-topicci oikeampi paikka näille "maastopyörä"-spekuille? GG-fillareilla ajetaan (kai?) pääsääntöisesti "teillä".



Vaikea sanoa, noita 650b renkaitahan markkinoidaan ainakin "Road plus" nimikkeellä, joten tielle ne on ainakin osittain tarkoitettu.

Cyclocrossithan on tavallaan max. 33mm renkailla, joten ei tää varmaan oikein sovi sinnekään.

Kauheen vaikeita nää määritykset.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## ealex

> Olisko muuten cyclocross-topicci oikeampi paikka näille "maastopyörä"-spekuille? GG-fillareilla ajetaan (kai?) pääsääntöisesti "teillä".



Höpöhöpö, cyclocross on täysin sopimaton huviajeluun maastopätkillä, koska sen maastokelpoisuutta rajoitetaan tarkoituksella säännöillä. Eli maastossa se on puhdas kilpailuväline, kurjuuden maksimoimista...  :Sarkastinen:  GG pyöriä taas löytyy jopa 29+ formaatissa.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Olisko muuten cyclocross-topicci oikeampi paikka näille "maastopyörä"-spekuille? GG-fillareilla ajetaan (kai?) pääsääntöisesti "teillä".



Kenties, mutta eikö fillarifoorumi ole väärä paikka ontopic-fasisteille? 

Serioosna: *minun mielestäni* kun puhutaan GG-fillareista, niistä pitäisi puhua siinä mielessä ja siinä käytössä kuin niillä Suomessa ajetaan tai voidaan ajaa. Minä - ja uskallan ajatella että useimmat muutkin - ajan hiekka- ja sorateiden lisäksi helpoilla poluilla joilla ei kuitenkaan voi aina välttää mm. juurien, kivien, avokallioiden ja matalien niittyojien tms. painaumien takia "teknisiä paikkoja" joilla GG-pyörän OTB-herkkyydelläkin on väliä. 

Toisin sanoen: ainakin minulle on vähemmän merkitystä GG-pyörän maantieominaisuuksilla, sillä sitä varten minulla olisi - jos minulla olisi se spesifinen GG-pyörä - joko all road -tyyppinen maantiepyörä tai gravel grinding -painotteinen cyclocrossari. Mutta voi tietysti olla että olen eksynyt näiden määritelmien keskelle tai että jokaisella meistä on omien ajomieltymystemme mukainen käsitys siitä mitä ne tarkoittavat. Eli jokainen täyttää sen määritelmän oman "puuttuvan pyöränsä" toiveominaisuuksilla...

----------


## Jami2003

> Höpöhöpö, cyclocross on täysin sopimaton huviajeluun maastopätkillä, koska sen maastokelpoisuutta rajoitetaan tarkoituksella säännöillä. Eli maastossa se on puhdas kilpailuväline, kurjuuden maksimoimista...  GG pyöriä taas löytyy jopa 29+ formaatissa.



Tämä oli loistava määritelmä. Itsekin olen miettinyt kaikki yöt läpeensä cc:n ja gg:n eroa mutta tietysti. Ensimmäinen on kilpaluokka sääntöineen ja rajoitteineen kun taas gg on villiä ja vapaata kaikilla mahdollisilla kulkupeleillä ja renkaan leveyksillä.

----------


## paaton

> Tämä oli loistava määritelmä. Itsekin olen miettinyt kaikki yöt läpeensä cc:n ja gg:n eroa mutta tietysti. Ensimmäinen on kilpaluokka sääntöineen ja rajoitteineen kun taas gg on villiä ja vapaata kaikilla mahdollisilla kulkupeleillä ja renkaan leveyksillä.



Juu. Minä itse käsitän GGn enemmän yleispyöränä, josta löytyy esimerkiksi kunnon kiinikkeet tarakoille ja lokasuojille. Samoin geo on loivempi, takahaarukka pidempi ja painopiste matalammalla. Vai olisiko tämä nyt se advanture pyörä   :Hymy:  Muutama vuosi sittenhän oli peraatteessa kahdenlaisia CC pyöriä. Oikeita kisapelejä, ja sitten niitä joista löytyi tarpeet reissaamista varten.

----------


## stenu

Oon nyt suunnilleen puoli vuotta ehtinyt ajelemaan Cyclolla; syksyn sekä VPCX:t ja lajinomaiset krossikisat, talven pk-asfalttilenkit ja metsälenkit Kepun jääpoluilla ja nyt "kevään" tullen muutaman pitemmän gg-lenkinkin. Sanoisin, että geometriasta tuli juuri sellainen kuin ajattelin ja sekakäyttöön niin hyvä, että en muuttaisi mitään. Toimii musta maastossa oikeinkin hyvin, mutta ei myöskään ole liian juna tiellä. Muutokset Crosshairsiin eivät olleet mahdottoman isoja mutta vaikuttavat siihen, miltä pyörä _tuntuu_ yllättävän paljon. Etupää on vakaampi ja varsinkin pehmeissä alamäissä uskaltaa päästellä huolettomammin. Gunnarissa oli pieni toe overlappi ja ei se pahasti ajamista haitannut, mutta mukavampi on kyllä nyt, kun ei tartte sitä varoa ollenkaan. Toisaalta ei noilla muutoksilla mun _vauhdit_ kasvaneet mitenkään oleellisesti eli edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että ihan oikeasti se ei ole niin kauhiasti kiinni siitä fillarista.

Tossa siis on pitkähkö runko eli 54x56 cm, stemmi 90 mm, bb-droppi 73 mm, chainstay n. 433 mm, front-center n. 602 mm, kulmat 72/73,5 (+setback-tolppa) ja rakea haarukassa 47 mm. Keula on vähän normikrossikeulaa lyhyempi, koska kruunullinen rakenne mahdollistaa sen ja jos tulee joskus laitettua lokarit, voi lokari olla suoraan kruunussa kiinni. Ulkonäöllisesti myös kivempi, kun renkaan ja kruunun väliin ei jää niin korkeaa tyhjää tilaa. Rengastilaa on niin, että 40-milliset Nanot 25-millisillä vanteilla mahtuu lokareiden kanssa. Ajoasento osui kohdilleen kerralla ja tuntui heti alusta alkaen vielä paremmalta kuin Gunnarissa ollut. Aijuu, tanko vaihtui myös 44-senttisestä ja 46-senttiseksi ja silläkin on yllättävän iso vaikutus.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Valehtelooko kuva vai onko siro haarukka vähän antautunut raassa käytössä ?

----------


## Marsusram

> ..
> Serioosna: *minun mielestäni* kun puhutaan GG-fillareista, niistä pitäisi puhua siinä mielessä ja siinä käytössä kuin niillä Suomessa ajetaan tai voidaan ajaa. Minä - ja uskallan ajatella että useimmat muutkin - ajan hiekka- ja sorateiden lisäksi helpoilla poluilla joilla ei kuitenkaan voi aina välttää mm. juurien, kivien, avokallioiden ja matalien niittyojien tms. painaumien takia "teknisiä paikkoja" joilla GG-pyörän OTB-herkkyydelläkin on väliä. 
> 
> Toisin sanoen: ainakin minulle on vähemmän merkitystä GG-pyörän maantieominaisuuksilla, sillä sitä varten minulla olisi - jos minulla olisi se spesifinen GG-pyörä - joko all road -tyyppinen maantiepyörä tai gravel grinding -painotteinen cyclocrossari. Mutta voi tietysti olla että olen eksynyt näiden määritelmien keskelle tai että jokaisella meistä on omien ajomieltymystemme mukainen käsitys siitä mitä ne tarkoittavat. Eli jokainen täyttää sen määritelmän oman "puuttuvan pyöränsä" toiveominaisuuksilla...



Suomen oloissa tuntuu snow/ice -grinderi olevan se mitä tarvitaan. Eli nastoille tilaa.

----------


## stenu

> Valehtelooko kuva vai onko siro haarukka vähän antautunut raassa käytössä ?



Kuva valehtelee. Taivutettu haarukka, jossa on ohenevat jalat aiheuttaa optisen harhan. Yläkuvassa pyörä on vielä ihan uusi eikä ole ehtinyt olla rajussa eikä vähemmänkään rajussa käytössä.  :Hymy: 

Ulkonäkö valehtelee myös siinä mielessä, että Columbus SL -haarukanjalat on itseasiassa vähemmän notkut ajossa kuin Gunnarissa olevan suoran haarukan jalat. Siitä olin vähän yllättynyt itsekin. Mulla on myös kokokuituinen haarukka, mutta en ole sitä paljon käyttänyt, kun tykkään noiden teräksisten tuntumasta enemmän.

----------


## tchegge_

Heh, Voikin kommentoida taas 650B keskusteluun, kun palasin puolentoista tunnin 'guravell Grinding'-lenkiltä hiekkateiltä ja Ylästön poluilta.  :Leveä hymy: 
Mieluummin mä ajan hiekkateitä ja polkuja Salsalla noilla 2.1 maastokumeilla kuin 700C 38mm yleisrenkailla. Ihan eri lailla tukeva varsinkin pitkittäisissä urissa ja irtosoralla. Paineet on kyllä siellä 2,5-3 bar ettei se paljoa nulju. 

Ei se tosiaan mikään täysjousto maastopyörä ole, parhaimmillaan semmoisessa leppoisassa ajelussa missä ei ole hirveää kivikkoa eikä juurakkoa.

Kannattaa kokeilla, varovasti kun ajelee niin ei siinä satu kuin lompakkoon.  :Vink:

----------


## veskuh

Itse oon erityisesti tykästynyt teräsrunkosen GG tjsp pyörän hankipolkuominaisuuksiin. Ahma on nähnyt metsää tänä talvena enemmän kuin 27.5+ maasturi. Tänään oli alla 2"  nappularenkaat. Huomiseksi laitetaan taas 37c retkikumia maantielle.

----------


## JackOja

> Serioosna: *minun mielestäni* kun puhutaan GG-fillareista, niistä pitäisi puhua siinä mielessä ja siinä käytössä kuin niillä Suomessa ajetaan tai voidaan ajaa. Minä - ja uskallan ajatella että useimmat muutkin - ajan hiekka- ja sorateiden lisäksi helpoilla poluilla joilla ei kuitenkaan voi aina välttää mm. juurien, kivien, avokallioiden ja matalien niittyojien tms. painaumien takia "teknisiä paikkoja" ...



Ilman muuta. Useinhan tulee gg-retkillä bongattua peltopolkuja tai muita polunpätkiä.





> ...joilla GG-pyörän OTB-herkkyydelläkin on väliä.



Itselle ei ole vielä kohdalle sattunut, lieneekö keulakulma tarpeeksi loiva tai liian helpot maastot? Paitsi kerran rengas upposi (siltana toimineen) trukkilavan lautojen väliin ja OTB seurasi siitä.





> Juu. Minä itse käsitän GGn enemmän yleispyöränä, josta löytyy esimerkiksi kunnon kiinikkeet tarakoille ja lokasuojille. Samoin geo on loivempi, takahaarukka pidempi ja painopiste matalammalla...



Juuri noinhan se olisi. Niinkuin Kekkosen aikaan oli "retkipyörä". Juuri noita multi-purpose -ominaisuuksia annoin rungontekijälle toiveeksi.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Jos 650b rengas on ulkomitaltaan saman kokoinen, mitä 30mm 700c rengas, niin vaikkapa puunrunkoon osuessa keula painuu...



Jep, eli samalla myös vannekoko muuttuu. Nyt ymmärrän.

----------


## Mohkku

Lukaisin Yleisten jorinoiden puolelta viestiketjun "Gravel Grinding ja Gravel Racing".
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-Gravel-Racing
Siellä  koitettiin määritellä lajia ja tuloksena oli hieno sääntö eli sääntöjä  ei ole, joten ei myöskään ole hyvää tai huonoa gg-pyörää. Vaikka ajattelinkin pitää droppitankomaastoilut poissa tästä, tuon ja muutaman tämän viestiketjun edellisen kommentin perusteella se on ehkä turhaa ja hyvä niin.

  Moni taitaa  ajatella gg:llä lähinnä hyvillä ja kohtalaisilla sorateillä ajeluna ja  niitähän itsekin koluan. Tosin yleensä noiden osuus on n. 10-50 %  normaalista 50 kilsan lenkistä. Tämä ei mielestäni aseta pyörälle  eritysiä vaatimuksia, vaan normaali cc- tai gg-pyörä toimii hyvin n. 35  mm renkailla. Poikkeuksena tietysti juuri lanatut tiet, irtosora tai  karkeammalla kivellä pinnatut metsäautotiet, joissa kaipaisi leveämpää  rengasta. Toisaalta jos ja minulla kun niiden osuus on hyvin pieni, en  leveyttä renkaaseen enempää kaipaa. Kokonaisuus toimii ihan hyvin  näinkin. Mutta välillä tekee mieli lähteä heikommillekin teille ja  silloin reittivalinta tulee tehtyä paikoin maastoajoa muistuttavaksi.  Eilen päädyin mm. hakuuaukon kautta umpimetsän, josta tosin löytyi paikoin  lähes ajokelpoisia ilmeisesti sorkkaeläinten tekemiä polkuja ja tuoreella aukolla ajokoneen jälkiä pystyi pääosin polkemaan. Noissa oloissa geometrialle ja välityksille asetettavat vaatimukset kuitenkin muuttuu, kuten  nimimerkki d33b0:n kuvaraportissakin (Another one of the map’s “roads”)  todetaan:
https://wandereronwheels.wordpress.c...nding-weekend/

Geometriaksi  ei taida enää soveltua Wolverinen tai stenun teettämän rungon mitat.  Itselläni (56) on front-center sama kuin stenulla eli hiukan yli 600,  mutta ei ei riitä 43:n kengällä, vaan varpaat osuu renkaaseen.  Maastureissa mitta on n. 650-700 ja se on riittävä. Keulakulma  on itselläni 71,5, Somassa ja stenulla 72, mikä sekin taitaa olla  kohtalaisen jyrkkä noissa olosuhteissa. Kun akseliväli on gg:ssä n. 5-8 cm  maasturia lyhyempi ja droppitanko vie otetta n. 10 cm pidemmälle kuin  suora tanko, taitaa löytyä suurimmat syyt siihen, miksi pyörä vähänkin  teknisemmässä maastossa tuntuu olevan väärässä paikassa ja paatonin kommentti paksun renkaan soveltumattomuudesta noihin olosuhteisiin on helppo ymmärtää. Kapea rengas on varsinaisesti ongelma vain upotessaan  pehmeikköön, jossa välittömästi alkaakin kyntäminen ja toisaalta  karkealla pinnalla täristäessään epämukavasti. Geometriasta johtuva  ajettavuus lienee eri asia ja siksi sen pitäisi mahdollistaa riittävän leveän renkaan käyttö.

Houkuttelevaa olisi  siis kasata gg esim. levyjarrullisesta 26" maasturista 27,5" kiekoilla,  jäykällä keulalla ja noin 47-50 mm renkailla. Vaihtoehtoisesti joku 28"  hybridi voisi olla sopiva, kunhan vaakaputken pituus olisi suht lyhyt  eli droppitanko ei lyhyellä stemmillä karkaisi liian kauas. Millainen  pyörä tästä mahtaisi tulla? Genesis Vagabond on aika lähellä ja siten  tuloksena ei ehkä olisi ihan mahdoton pyörä ajettavuudeltaan, mutta  Evansin mukaan runko + haarukka paikaa 3,9 kg, mikä tuntuu kovin  paljolta uutta ostettaessa:
https://www.evanscycles.com/en-fi/ge...meset-EV289589

 Salsa Fargo olisi loivemmalla keulalla, mutta stack on vielä korkeampi  ja reach vielä lyhyempi eli melkoisessa haarukassa mitat liikkuu.
http://salsacycles.com/bikes/fargo/2017_fargo_gx_2x10

Toisaalta kun osia ei pääsääntöisesti valmiina ole, noista kasattuna pyörä maksaisi pitkälle toista tonnia ja sehän ei nyt oikein ideologiaan sovi.

----------


## stenu

_Mun mielestä_ jäykkäkeulaisessa pyörässä etupää loivuus ei ole mikään itseisarvo, vaan siitä aiheutuu haittoja oikeastaan enemmän kuin hyötyjä. Luovuin suunnilleen viisi vuotta sitten viimeisestäkin joustopyörästä ja ainoa maasturini sen jälkeen on ollut täysjäykkä kaksysi. Sillä olen ajellut ne maastokisatkin, mitä vielä olen jaksanut ajella. Rockhoundissa on muistaakseni 71,5-asteinen keula ja ainoan kerran kun olen toivonut, että se olisi loivempi, oli kun kokeilin siihen joustokeulaa. Joustokeula muuttaa tilanteen ihan kokonaan, kun pyörä rupeaa niiailemaan.

Renkailla puolestaan on _mun mielestä_ aika iso merkitys ja jos pyörään vaan mahtuu 700x40-millinen rengas, on se paras kompromissi. Vielä leveämpi tekee pyörästä liian maasturimaisen ja fiilis katoaa, mutta true 40-millinen vs. nimellismitaltaan "35-millinen", joka todellisuudessa on yleensä sen noin 33 mm, on ero melkoisen suuri. WTB:n Nano Race + sisurit on tällä hetkellä mun suosikki gg-ajeluihin. Krossia ajelen mieluiten WTB Cross Bosseilla tubeleksena, jotka on siis niin paljon ylimittaiset (todellinen leveys n. 37 mm), että eivät kelpaisi virallisiin kisoihin. 33-millisillä renkailla ajaminen muuttuu paljon vaikeammaksi, ankeammaksi ja tylsemmäksi. Gravel Kingejä en ole kokeillut.

Tuosta, että "mitä Suomi-GG on" vois tietysti keskustella tuossa toisessakin keskustelussa, mutta mulle se tarkoittaa oikeastaan kahta asiaa:
1. 50-100 kilsan Pk-lenkkejä vakkarireiteillä, joita on Hesan, Espoon ja Vantaan rantojen ja metsäaluiden ulkoilupolut ja vähät oikeat soratiet höystettynä muutamilla metsäpoluilla ja asfaltit minimoituna muutamiin lyhyisiin siirtymiin.
2. Pidempiä yli 100 kilsan päiväretkiä uusia reittejä metsästellen. Vaimo suunnistaa ja pystyn suunnistuskauden aikana aika usein tekemään yhdensuuntaisia retkiä kisapaikoilla ja saan autokyydin kotiin. Näin on syntynyt reittejä esim. Hki-Kiikala, Hki-Hollola, Hki-Orimattila. Tällaisille retkille pyrin suunnittelemaan reitit niin, että hyödynnän mahdollisimman tarkkaan kaikki autosoratiet, metsäauto- ja traktoritiet sekä metsäpolut, jotka usein yhdistää edellisiä. Retkikartta.fi on hyvä väline tällaisten reittien suunnitteluun. Siihen katkoviivapoluiksi merkityistäkin pätkistä suurin osa on gg-pyörällä ihan hyvin ajettavia.

Tekniikkatreeninä ja siksi että se on kivaa, ajelen gg-pyörällä myös ihan puhtaita maastolenkkejä esimerkiksi Hesan keskuspuistossa, mutta näitä en tietenkään pidä gg-pyöräilynä. En myöskään pidä gg-pyöräilynä monipäiväisiä pyöräretkiä eli siinä mielessä kamankuskauskapasiteetilla ei mulle ole merkitystä. Usassa ja Ausseissa, missä ajetaan gg-kisoja, on niiden reitit yleensä aika pitkiä, tyypillisesti 100-200 mailia ja osa on hyvinkin vaativia, osa taas ei.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Houkuttelevaa olisi  siis kasata gg esim. levyjarrullisesta 26" maasturista 27,5" kiekoilla,  jäykällä keulalla ja noin 47-50 mm renkailla. Vaihtoehtoisesti joku 28"  hybridi voisi olla sopiva, kunhan vaakaputken pituus olisi suht lyhyt...



No minä lähestyin asiaa juuri noin ja pyöränä on Norco Indie vuodelta 2012, joka taitaa olla tuollainen hybridi. Koko 20" ja vaakaputki noin 600 mm. Nyt alla 35 mm Contit mutta 45 mm tuonne maksimissaan mahtuu. 

Pyörässä on nyt FSA compact-droppi ja Cane Creek jarrukahvat. Ja 1 x 9 välitys. Kuva on tuolla pyöräsi kuva-ketjussa.
http://m.norco.com/bike-archives/2012/indie-3/

----------


## Mohkku

Hienolta näyttää ja geometriassa on lupaavia juttuja, mutta miten 1x9 toimii, siihen taitaa saada vain 11-34 pakan? Millä eturattaalla ajelet?

 2x9 tai sitten 1x-systeemi 11-40 tms. pakalla tuntuisi paremmin sopivalta. Pituuskin vaikuttaa olevan yläkanttiin, kun omassa 29 maasturissani reach on 11 mm lyhyempi. Sinulla stemmi on kai n. 60 mm? Toisaalta stack on vastaavasti matala, ehkä se hiukan kompensoi pituutta. Muuten kyllä varsin selkeän tuntuinen runko ja siten kiinnostava.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Stemmi on 70 mm ja eturatas 36. Nyt on vielä etuvaihtaja ohjurina ja tulevaisuudessa meinaan laittaa tuohon Race Facen etulehden, ehkä 34 tai 36 piikkisen.

Ps. Tuo on siis käyttöpyörä joka seisoo räystään alla kesät talvet ja siksi siihen ei ole kauheasti panostettu.

----------


## stenu

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7SOhEA...ature=youtu.be

----------


## JackOja

> Oon nyt suunnilleen puoli vuotta ehtinyt ajelemaan Cyclolla...



Mielenkiinnosta kysyisin, että miten sulla on tuossa maalipinta kestänyt? Jos tuolta joskus toisenkin fillarin tilaa niin voisihan se olla maalattukin jos työ on kelvollista.

Asiaan muuten, joku poika on tilannut Cyclolta hieman erilaisen grainderin, Alfine, rosteria maalaamattomana:

----------


## stenu

Mun mielstä ihan hyvin ja näppituntuma on se, että olisi ainakin Gunnarien maalipintaa kestävämpi. Maalausjälki oli musta tosi hyvä. Yksi chippi tuli uutena heti kasatessa, kun tiputin jonkun työkalun niin, että se kolahti viistoputkeen. Muita en ole huomannut, mutta mä en ihan hirveästi niistä myöskään häiriinny, niin voi olla, että en vaan ole huomannut. Aika kovalla käytöllähän se on ollut. Titskun luulisin olevan hankalin maalattava ja väri saattaa vaikuttaa pinnan kestävyyteen paljonkin. Ainakin titaanisten silmälasipokien kanssa punainen väri on perinteisesti sellainen, että niille voi antaa takuun siitä, että värit lähtee varmasti  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika_koo

> Mielenkiinnosta kysyisin, että miten sulla on tuossa maalipinta kestänyt? Jos tuolta joskus toisenkin fillarin tilaa niin voisihan se olla maalattukin jos työ on kelvollista.
> 
> Asiaan muuten, joku poika on tilannut Cyclolta hieman erilaisen grainderin, Alfine, rosteria maalaamattomana:



On muuten hyvin paljon samaa kuin omissa suunnitelmissani. Pitää ehkä vaihtaa suunnitelmaa ettei väitetä matkijaksi.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Blackborow

https://www.alpkit.com/sonder/sonder-camino-alloy

Kellään kokemusta tuosta? Tekisi mieli laittaa joku halpa-alupyörä työmatkoja varten, kun säälittää tuo kuitupyörä jättää telineisiin kun kielsivät sisälle tuomisen.

----------


## Rode

Minä sain tilaamani Caminon tällä viikolla.Kuljetuksessa oli kolhittu pakettia sen verran reilusti,että etuhaarukasta oli murtunut pala.Eli ajokokemusta ei ole.Pyörä on kyllä hintaansa nähden laadukkaan oloinen.Tilaamisen syy sama,alumiinikulkine työmatkalle,kuitusen tilalle.

----------


## Blackborow

Ostitko kompliitin? Itse olen miettinyt tuon halvimman kompliitin ja runkosetin välillä. Edullinen tuo kompliitti toki on. Toisena vaihtoehtona on pyörinyt London Road.

----------


## paaton

Alpkitin sonderissa tulisi mukana haarukka laukkujen kiinnikkeillä. Onko geo tarkoitetti sekä droppitangolle, lyhyellä n.60mm stemmillä, sekä suoralle pidemmällä? L-koossa, jota suositellaan 178cm pitkälle on huima 600mm reach.

----------


## velib

> Alpkitin sonderissa tulisi mukana haarukka laukkujen kiinnikkeillä. Onko geo tarkoitetti sekä droppitangolle, lyhyellä n.60mm stemmillä, sekä suoralle pidemmällä? L-koossa, jota suositellaan 178cm pitkälle on huima 600mm reach.



Tarkoitat varmaan stackia? Reach on 397 mm, joka on 14 mm pidempi kuin vuoden 2014 Kona Rovessa, jossa on 100 mm stemmi. 80 mm stemmillä tuo olisi siis melkein sama. Suoralla tangolla joutuisi tosin laittamaan melko pitkän stemmin, jos haluaa asennosta yhtään pidemmän, kun L-koon maastureissa reach on yleensä 430-460 mm. Vai kuinka pitkä suoratankoisen sorapyörän olisi ylipäätään hyvä olla?

----------


## Blackborow

> Alpkitin sonderissa tulisi mukana haarukka laukkujen kiinnikkeillä. Onko geo tarkoitetti sekä droppitangolle, lyhyellä n.60mm stemmillä, sekä suoralle pidemmällä? L-koossa, jota suositellaan 178cm pitkälle on huima 600mm reach.



Minun internetissäni se reach on alle 400mm.

----------


## paaton

Katsoin stackin ja reachin väärinpäin. Tuo L-koon runkohan on tolkuttoman korkea. Stack 600mm, kun nykyisessä suht sopivassa cyclossa on 560mm. Hirvi.

----------


## Blackborow

Niin geo on lyhyt ja korkea. Tuota ei liene tarkoitettu spandexit kireällä veivattavaksi joten ajoasentokin on sitä mukaa rento.

----------


## paaton

Täytyypä laittaa alpkitille mailia, josko noita kuituisia haarukoita olisi irtomyynnissä. Sivuikta en ainakaan löytänyt.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tuo L-koon runkohan on tolkuttoman korkea. Stack 600mm, kun nykyisessä suht sopivassa cyclossa on 560mm. Hirvi.



Ei kun se on just sopiva. Ikämiehelle.  :Hymy:

----------


## Rode

> Ostitko kompliitin? Itse olen miettinyt tuon halvimman kompliitin ja runkosetin välillä. Edullinen tuo kompliitti toki on. Toisena vaihtoehtona on pyörinyt London Road.



Otin itselle sen Rival 1 hydr. mallin. Rikkoutuneen haarukan tilalle laittavat pikana uuden.

Lähetetty minun E6633 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mokka

Minuakin alkoi kiinnostaa tuo alpkitin pyörä. Pyörä tulisi työmatkoille ja pitäisi pystyä jättää pihalle lukkoon. Ja tuo halvin kokonaisuus vaikuttaa hyvälle. Mutta kannattaako noihin 105 tai hydraulisiin jarruihin panostaa?

Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Blackborow

Varmaan vähän makuasia. Mulla on kuitupyörässä hydrot ja onhan ne tosi hyvät sekä tunnokkaat aiemmissa olleisiin mekaanisiin nähden, mutta työmatkakäytössä ajattelin pärjätä ilman ja halvallakin pitäisi päästä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onpas tämä CC / hiekkatie-ajelu nyt oikein mukavata hommaa. Vaikka varastosta löytyy D-A osainen maantiepyörä ja hyvä 29" jäykkäperä, silti vaan ajelemaan tulee lähdettyä tällä n 400 euron Norcolla. Pyörä joka rikkoo melkein kaikkia mahdollisia kirjoittamattomia pyöräharrastuksen sääntöjä. On nelikantti-kammet ja Alivio takavaihtaja. Ja ihan ensiasennus kiekot ja satulakin.  :Hymy: 

Eli pakko myöntää että kyllä pyöräilystä voi nauttia ilman useiden tonnien budjettia. Vielä 10-15 vuotta sitten olisin voinut olla erimieltä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Onkos kukaan kokeillut tuollaista road-plus rengastuksella olevaa pyörää? Vähän tekisi mieli hommata moisella rengastuksella varustettu Cotic Escapade tai jokin muu leveärenkainen teräsrunkoinen droppitankopyörä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mitäs tuollaisia road-plus runkoja olisi tarjolla? Ja mikä on sen raja-arvo, riittääkö 32-33 mm?

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Mitäs tuollaisia road-plus runkoja olisi tarjolla? Ja mikä on sen raja-arvo, riittääkö 32-33 mm?



https://www.wtb.com/pages/road-plus Tuossa listaa mihin menee menee nuo WTB Horizon kumit, mitkä on 47mm leveät kumit. Lista ei ole aivan täydellinen, esimerkiksi On One Space Chicken puuttuu listalta. Raja-arvo Road-plus kumille taitaa olla 650B kiekolla oleva 40-milliä leveä kumi tai isompi. 

Mitäs mieltä muuten olette tuosta Space Chickenistä? http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOSPCF...ike-275-wheels Mietin alunperin tuota Cotic Escapadea WTB Horizoneilla sellaiseksi "do it all" pyöräksi mutta sitten osui tuo Onnivanni silmään. Itseä lähinnä epäilyttää tuo kuituraami, sillä jollain palstalaisella taisi olla vähemmän positiivisia kokemuksia kyseisen putiikin hiilirungoista. Toki on ehkä vähän hölmöä vertailla kuituraamia ja teräspyörää mutta olisi tarkoitus hommata jokin tälläinen road-plus renkaat nielevä menopeli noin 2000e hintaluokassa. Yksi vaihtoehto olisi myös Specialized Sequoia, mutta siihen joutuisi laittamaan 650b kiekot jälkiasennuksena.

----------


## ahuji

Tällainenkin löytyy kohta http://road.cc/content/tech-news/223...adventure-bike
Harmi vaan ettei ihan ISPt mahdu

----------


## paaton

> Mitäs tuollaisia road-plus runkoja olisi tarjolla? Ja mikä on sen raja-arvo, riittääkö 32-33 mm?



Formulapiireissä noita kutsutaan cycloiksi  :Hymy:  Omaan trekk crockettiin menee ainakin 41mm rengas.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kyllä juu. Cyclo on 33-35 millisillä renkailla, gravel grinder 40-45 mm renkailla. Käsittääkseni?   Mutta tämä road plus oli minulle uusi. 
Minä luulin että road plus on tavallista maantiepyörää hiukan isommilla renkailla, mutta perinteisillä jarruilla. Mutta nehän taitavatkin olla noita gravel pyöriä.   :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Kyllä juu. Cyclo on 33-35 millisillä renkailla, gravel grinder 40-45 mm renkailla. Käsittääkseni?   Mutta tämä road plus oli minulle uusi. 
> Minä luulin että road plus on tavallista maantiepyörää hiukan isommilla renkailla, mutta perinteisillä jarruilla. Mutta nehän taitavatkin olla noita gravel pyöriä.



No, kisa cyclot ovat 33mm renkailla, eikä kaikkiin tosiaan edes mahdu yli 35mm renkaita, mutta moneen "normaalimpaan" mahtuu kuitenkin yli 40mm renkaatkin. Yleensä cyclossa on keskiö korkeammalla mitä näissä gravel, advanture, roadplus, yms... pyörissä, mutta esimerkiksi omassa croketissani ero lasketaan muutamissa milleissä. 

Eli minusta sillä myyntinimellä ole niin kamalasti väliä. Katselee vain, että rengastilaa on riittävästi ajateltuun käyttöön ja kaikki tarpeelliset kiinnikkeet ja varusteet löytyy. Se vanhahtava cyclo on kuitenkin moneen käyttöön edelleen pätevä laite.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Kyllä juu. Cyclo on 33-35 millisillä renkailla, gravel grinder 40-45 mm renkailla. Käsittääkseni?   Mutta tämä road plus oli minulle uusi. 
> Minä luulin että road plus on tavallista maantiepyörää hiukan isommilla renkailla, mutta perinteisillä jarruilla. Mutta nehän taitavatkin olla noita gravel pyöriä.



Niin, sinänsä termi "Road-plus" on ehkä vähän huonosti kuvaava koska näillä renkailla tullaan todennäköisesti ajamaan myös poluilla, sorateillä ja hiekkateillä asvaltin lisäksi, kenties "Allroad-plus" olisi parempi.  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

https://cyclingtips.com/2016/03/what...ei-cycle-show/

Toissa lauantain 100 kilsan kimppa-Gravel-lenkillä oli mukana yksi Open UP tubeless-Horizoneilla ja se oli toinen niistä pyöristä, jotka selvisi koko reitin ilman flättejä (kaikkiaan pyöriä oli seitsemän) ja silti asfalttipätkillä tuntui kulkevan kovaa. Vähän hassuilta ne näyttää mun silmään, mutta kai sitä noihin(kin) silmä tottuu.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Onkos kukaan palstalainen tilaillut tuolta On Onelta tai Planet X:ltä viime aikoina mitään ja jos on minkälaisessa kunnossa? Tuo Space Chicken vaikuttaa spekseiltään ja hinnaltaan todella houkuttelavalta pyörältä mutta vähän hirvittää jos pyörä saapuu huonosti pakattuna ja kärsineenä kotiovelle, kuten joillekulle täällä tuntuu käyneen.

----------


## V-P.V

Ei ehkä niitä luotettavimpia, vrt. esim. Bike-Discount, mutta oon mie Canyoniltakin saanu viallista tavaraa.
Kait noi kaikki isot firmat joskus koittaa "kepillä jäätä" ja lähettävät ns. B- stokkia, siinä toivossa että sattuu sellainen asiakas joka sitä ei huomaa tai ei kiinnosta. 
Viimekertainen pyörätilaus meni PX:ltä meni paremmin kuin hyvin. Pyörä oli hyvin pakattu enkä löytänyt pienintäkään virhettä pyörästä komponenttien tai kasauksen osalta. Kaikki oli just eikä melkein. Tanko ja eturengas kiinni, satula paikalleen ja menoksi!
Piti laittaa ihan kiitokset perään! Varmasti sitä valitusta saavat kuunnella ihan tarpeeksi.

----------


## Mohkku

Alennusmyyntiketjussa on PlanetX:n hyvä tarjous muutamasta rungosta kiekoilla. Harmi vain, ettei täytä speksejäni gg-pyörästä. Pitäisi löytää sellainen, joka toimii sorateiden lisäksi myös aavistuksen teknisemmillä poluilla ja jossa sen takia front-center olisi vähintään n. 630 (numeron 44 tavallinen kenkä tai 45-46 Shimanon tai Laken pyöräilykenkä  ei missään asennossa osu eturenkaaseen). Luultavasti akseliväli saisi olla yli 1050, keulan kulmat ei jyrkimmästä päästä, ajoasento suht korkea ja tilaa lokarien kanssa n. 50 mm renkaille 27,5" vanteilla, levyjarrut ja pyörä pitäisi tietysti saada kasattua halvalla. Mikä mahtaisi olla tällainen runko? Kuskin pituus n. 180 eli rungon koko suunnilleen 54-56. Käytetty hybridi (esim. Kona Dew) periaatteessa kiinnostaa, mutta pituus voi tulla ongelmaksi. Lisäksi satasen pyörään joutuu uusimaan aika paljon osia varsinkin, kun alkuperäinen suora tanko vaihtuisi droppiin ja silti lähtökohtana olisi paljon ajettu pyörä. Toisaalta käyttöä olisi myös kaupungilla asiointimatkoilla, joten hienolta sen ei tarvitsekaan näyttää, päinvastoin. 26" maasturistakin voisi saada tuollaisen tehtyä, mutta niissä keskiö tahtoo olla turhan korkealla.

----------


## stenu

27,5" x 2,0" -renkaan ulkosäde lienee samaa luokkaa kuin 700c x 28c -renkaan. En ole mittaillut, mutta ihan vaan arviolta 630 front-center-vaatimus kuulostaa aika isolta, ellei sulla ole 180-milliset kammet ja klossi melkein keskellä kenkää vai olenko ajatellut ihan hassusti?

----------


## Mohkku

Front-center on 609 ja kammet muistaakseni 175. Renkaana on 35x700 ja klossi on edessä, silti kenkä osuu renkaaseen. Lokari vielä pahentaa tilannetta, vaikka tiellä ajettaessa ei ongelmia tuosta tulekaan. Maastossa ei tuollaiseen ole varaa ja 2 cm lisää mittaa antaisi sopivasti väljyyttä.

Maasturissani on akseliväli suuruusluokkaa 1100 ja front-center 660-700. Veikkaan noita lukuja merkittäväksi syyksi siihen, että grinderillä jyrkkien alamäkien ja portaiden ajelu maastossa tuntuu paljon ikävämmältä. Jostain syystä maantiepyörät ovat paljon lyhyempiä kuin maasturit, mutta millainen ajettava selkeästi tavanomaista pitemmästä maantiepyörästä tulisi, se olisi kiinnostava tietää. Esim. Salsa Fargon luvut ovat paremmin verrannollisia maasturiin kuin maantiepyörään ja yleensähän siitä käyräsarvinen pyörä rakennetaan, joten tuskin tuloksena täysin mahdoton ajettavuus on. Fargoa en ole kokeillut.

----------


## Mohkku

Tässäkö on The gravel grinder? Alkaa Fargo vaikuttaa tuon rinnalla kivikauden ajan pyörältä.
https://www.whyte.bike/gisburn
http://grit.cx/reviews/2017/02/revie...-whyte-gisburn

----------


## stenu

> ..silti kenkä osuu renkaaseen



Vai lokariin? Oisko vähän ylipitkät kammet sulla, jos ne on 175-milliset? Fargossa on joustokeulamittainen kaksysihaarukka, minkä vuoksi front-centeri on luonnostaan pitempi kuin yleensä 700c-pyörissä.

Whiten geotaulukkoa voi lukea ainakin näin: Vähän keskimääräistä lyhyempi chainstay ja vähän keskimääräistä loivempi keula -> painopiste pyörän päällä normaalia taempana -> etupyörä ainakin lipsuu kurveissa normaalia helpommin ja jos 70-asteista keulaa ei ole kompensoitu suuremmalla rakella, on trail sen verran pieni, että ohjauksesta tulee kaatuva (mitä lyhyehkö stemmi saattaa vähän kompensoida tai sit korostaa en oo varma). Jos taas rakea on kasvatettu kulman loiventamisen myötä, karkaa etupyörä vieläkin kauemmas ja etupää lisuu vieläkin helpommin  :Vink: 

Eron huomaa jo mun Gunnarin ja sen pohjalta piirretyn Cyclo välillä. Cyclossa on 5 mm pitempi vaakaputki, sentin lyhyempi stemmi, muistaakseni asteen loivempi keula ja 3 mm enemmän rakea. Front-center-mitassa on eroa vajaa puolitoista senttiä ja jo sen huomaa etupään pidon heikentymisenä, mutta vastaavaasti vakauttaa menoa varsinkin pehmeähiekkaisissa alamäissä.

Gunnarissa on 40-millisen renkaan kanssa pieni overlappi (ilman lokaria) 43-koon kengällä (klossit aika takana) ja 172,5-millisillä kammilla. Cyclossa ei ole toe-overlappia 40-millisellä Nanolla.

Maastoajon suhteen erot on niin pieniä, että ei sillä ole todellista merkitystä otb-herkkyyteen tms. juttuihin. Ja sellaisissa paikoissa, missä nopeasta kääntymisestä on etua, tuntuu vanha Gunnar jopa näppärämmältä. Jos pitää saada pyörä, joka on maasturimainen ajettava maastossa, kannattaa ostaa maastopyörä. Krossi yms. pyörillä maastossa ajamisessa on kivaa juuri se, että se ei ole maastopyörä. IMO.

----------


## stenu

...helpottuu muuten elämä paljon, kun sisäistää sen, että pyörän geometrian muuttaminen niin, että kaikki ominaisuudet vain paranevat, on mahdotonta. Geometria on kompromissien summa ja jos jonkun asian haluaa muuttuvan tiettyyn suuntaan, muuttuu aina joku toinen asiaa vastakkaiseen suuntaan.

Oikeastaan ainoa asia, jonka muuttaminen vain ja ainoastaan parantaa pyörän ajo-ominaisuuksia, on bb-dropin kasvattaminen. Mutta siinäkin varjopuolena on se, että maavara pienenee. Mutta ajo-ominaisuuksien puolesta bb-droppia kasvattamalla ei aiheudu minkäänlaisia negatiivisia vaikutuksia ja jos joissain pyörissä on keskiö korkealla, syyt on aina jossain muualla kuin ajo-ominaisuuksiin liittyvissä jutuissa. Ero bb-dropin suuruudessa on myös olennaisin yksittäinen asia, mikä tekee kaksysimaastureista niin paljon 26-tuumaisia parempia.

Bb-dropista puhutaan muutenkin hämmästyttävän vähän, vaikka se on yksi tärkeimpiä mittoja pyörässä, koska se vaikuttaa koko pyörän geometriaan. Mitä korkeammalla on keskiö, sitä korkeampi on koko pyörä ja sitä korkeammalla on painopiste, mikä huonontaa kaarrekäyttäytymistä ja tekee pyörästä sekä kiikkerämmän että otb-herkemmän. Sekin kannattaa huomioida, että pieni bb-droppi kasvattaa toe overlappia.

----------


## Mohkku

> Vai lokariin?



Molempiin:

Kuvassa siis Shimanon kenkä nro 45, fc-mitta 609, kampi 175 mm ja rengas 35x700.





> Oisko vähän ylipitkät kammet sulla, jos ne on 175-milliset?



Mielestäni se on ihan normaali mitta runkokoossa 56.





> Fargossa on joustokeulamittainen kaksysihaarukka, minkä vuoksi front-centeri on luonnostaan pitempi kuin yleensä 700c-pyörissä.



Ei kai ole merkitystä, tuleeko mitta pitkästä haarukasta vai jostain muualta. Kokonaisuuteen pitää pakata keskenään sopivat kulmat. Fargossa on toki pidempi takahaarukka, joten ihan yhtä takapainoinen se ei taida olla kuin Whyte. Mutta todennäköisesti ei myöskään lähellekään yhtä herkkä ajettava.





> Whiten geotaulukkoa...



Whyten.





> ...voi lukea ainakin näin: Vähän keskimääräistä lyhyempi chainstay ja vähän keskimääräistä loivempi keula -> painopiste pyörän päällä normaalia taempana -> etupyörä ainakin lipsuu kurveissa normaalia helpommin ja jos 70-asteista keulaa ei ole kompensoitu suuremmalla rakella, on trail sen verran pieni, että ohjauksesta tulee kaatuva (mitä lyhyehkö stemmi saattaa vähän kompensoida tai sit korostaa en oo varma). Jos taas rakea on kasvatettu kulman loiventamisen myötä, karkaa etupyörä vieläkin kauemmas ja etupää lisuu vieläkin helpommin



Pitäisi päästä kokeilemaan. Kun maastureissakaan, joissa fc voi olla useamman sentin pitempi, keulan lipsuminen ei mielestäni ole ongelma, miksi se tuossa olisi?





> Jos pitää saada pyörä, joka on maasturimainen ajettava maastossa, kannattaa ostaa maastopyörä. Krossi yms. pyörillä maastossa ajamisessa on kivaa juuri se, että se ei ole maastopyörä. IMO.



Kiinnostavaa olisi löytää pyörä, jolla on mukava ajella sorateiden lisäksi sellaisia polkuja, joissa tavanomaisella cc:llä/gg:llä aletaan olla jo epämukavuusalueella. Maasturi on sitten varsinaista teknistä maastoa varten.





> ...helpottuu muuten elämä paljon, kun sisäistää sen, että pyörän  geometrian muuttaminen niin, että kaikki ominaisuudet vain paranevat, on  mahdotonta. Geometria on kompromissien summa ja jos jonkun asian haluaa  muuttuvan tiettyyn suuntaan, muuttuu aina joku toinen asiaa  vastakkaiseen suuntaan.



Kun Whyten geometria poikkeaa noin paljon valtavirrasta, olisikin kiinnostava tietää, mitä on saatu aikaan.





> Oikeastaan ainoa asia, jonka muuttaminen vain ja ainoastaan parantaa  pyörän ajo-ominaisuuksia, on bb-dropin kasvattaminen. Mutta siinäkin  varjopuolena on se, että maavara pienenee.



Käyräsarvisessa ei maavara taida olla rajoittava tekijä. Whytessä ei droppia ole ilmoitettu, mutta keskiön korkeus on 277 mm ja se kuulostaa terveeltä.

----------


## stenu

Mikä pyörä on kyseessä?

Oikea kampien pituus riippuu jalkojen pituudesta. Esim. tuolta, kun skrollaat alaspäin, löytyy karkea taulukko erimittaisille inseam-mitoille: http://bikedynamics.co.uk/FitGuidecranks.htm#1

Keulan pito-ongelma syntyy kapeammasta renkaasta. Kun renkaissa on pitoa vähemmän, painonjakaumalla on suurempi merkitys. Huomaa varsinkin silloin, kun ajaa kilpakrossia 33 mm renkailla.

Ota lokarit pois ja laita vähän järkevämmät kumit alle ja lähde rohkeasti sinne poluille. Taito karttuu ajamalla ja siitä on hyötyä paljon enemmän kuin uutta pyörää speksaamalla. Syksyllä tuut tänne Päähesalaan ajamaan VPCX:ää. Siellä näkee,  miten esim. Surlyn Steamrollerilla pääsee yllättävän kovaa maastossa, vaikka siinä melkein ratapyörän geometria.

On sillä maavaralla käyräsarvisessakin merkitystä nimenomaan silloin, jos sillä meinaa ajaa muuaallakin kuin tiellä. Liian matalan keskiön kanssa kammet kolisee kiviin kantatessa ja rattaat ottaa kiinni kallioportaita ylös ajaessa sekä tukkien ja kivien ylityksissä.

----------


## Mohkku

Rove ja kammet vakiona olevat. Linkkisi perusteella ne voisi olla 172,5 mm, mutta hyvin lähellä 175 mm myös on, joten en ota asiasta stressiä. Konan taulukoissa tuon pyörän mitat osui omiini. Lisäksi 2,5 mm ei oleellisesti varpaiden tilaan vaikuttaisi.

Tuolla pyörällä en teknisillä poluilla viitsi ajella, vaikka sitäkin olen kokeillut. Nuo renkaat toimii riittävän hyvin siinä käytössä, mihin pyörä soveltuu ja mihin sitä käytän eli asfalttipainotteiseen (soraa ehkä 25% kilometreistä) lenkkeilyyn ja asiointiin yms. arjen ajoihin. Täydellinen varustelu tuo painoa, minkä haitat maastossa korostuu varsinkin, kun pyörä ei riisuttunakaan ole kevyt. Ainoa, mitä voisin ajatella tuohon, on 650b kiekot, jos sopivilla renkailla halkaisija olisi hiukan nykyistä (700 mm) pienempi. Lisäksi stemmin voisin vaihtaa, sentin lyhyempi toimisi maantielläkin.

Toki matala keskiö ja kammet voi osua kiviin ja puun runkoihin. Yleensä kampien kanssa pärjään nostamalla kiven puoleista kampea ja toisaalta jos keskiö alkaa ottaa osumaa, ollaan todennäköisesti jo kohtalaisen vaativassa maastossa. Yksittäiset paikat voi tarvittaessa selvittää vaikka jalkautumalla, mutta eturattaan koko taitaa silti olla määräävä tekijä. 36/46 ratastus syö maavaraa tehokkaasti verrattuna esim. 38 piikkiseeen 1x-voimansiirtoon, kun gg:ssä keskiön pudotusten erot on yleensä muutamia millejä.

Ajatuksissa onkin sellainen pyörä, johon tulisi järkevät kumit. Kun leveyttä on n. 42-47 mm ja hiukan yleispyörää karkeampi kuvio, pitäisi pitoakin löytyä riittävästi. 33 mm nakkien kanssa krossin ajamisen ideaa en koskaan ole tajunnut. Ja lokareista en muuten luovu. Malli voi kyllä olla jokin muu kuin aisoilla tuettu täyspitkä. 

Kisaaminen kiinnostaa, mutta silloin tavoitteena on selviytyä jostain kestävyysmatkasta ja sijoitusta kiinnostavampaa on itseään vastaan kilpailu. Kisan selvittäminen olisi hyvä saavutus ja jos tuloslistassa olisi joku minun takana, tulos olisi loistava. Lokareilla ja tarakalla varustettu pyörä varmaan saisi osakseen ansaittua huomiota, mutta ajetaanhan triathloniakin jos jonkinlaisella kalustolla, ainakin sprinttimatkoja. Harmi vain, että maastotriathlonkisoja on vain muutama ja ainakin Hollolassa gg:t kiellettyjä. Reitti on ilmeisesti teknisesti kohtuullisen helppo, vaikkakin korkeuserojen takia vaativa, mutta sen puolesta ei siis estettä gg:n käyttöön olisi. Mutta ihan yhtä hyvin tuollaiset voi ajaa maasturilla, joten ongelmaa en tuostakaan saa aikaan.

----------


## stenu

Kyllä Rovella ajaa jo aika monenlaisesta paikasta. Lokareita ei maastossa kannata käyttää, on pyörä millainen tahansa. Renkaiden vaihtaminen muuttaa pyörääsi paljon enemmän maastoajettavammaksi kuin kaipaamasi muutokset geomteriassa ja on lisäksi halpa kokeilu. Kokeile vaikka WTB:n Nano Race. Tuskin edes rullaavat tiellä huonommin kuin nykyiset renkaasi.

Tää jatko on sitten offaria (sananmukaisesti  :Leveä hymy: ), koska noi kivet on vähän soraa isompia. Hidastus "takapihan" treenirundilta. Eturatas on 38-piikkinen. Gunnarissa 72,5 keulakulma, 10-senttinen stemmi ja muutenkin aika peruskrossigeometria pl. ehkä vähän tavanomaista matalampi keskiö.

Ps. Eilen Korso MTB 64 miesten nelikympisissä täysjäykällä sinkulalla sijoitus 41. Sillä ei paljon kehuskella. Jos edes yrittäisin kisata sijoituksista, alla olisi jousitettu pyörä.

----------


## kmw

Tämä lienee oikein topikki Strggn kesä17-setupille.

----------


## JackOja

> Tämä lienee oikein topikki Strggn kesä17-setupille.



Joo! Näyttää pätevältä lajinomaiseen käyttöön.





> Kiinnostavaa olisi löytää pyörä, jolla on mukava ajella sorateiden lisäksi sellaisia polkuja, joissa tavanomaisella cc:llä/gg:llä aletaan olla jo epämukavuusalueella.



Mulla on tuollaiseen seikkailukäyttöön(?) kevyehkö teräksinen täysjäykkä 29er 2.35 kumeilla. Aivan täydellinen omassa käytössäni vaikkapa polkujen metsästykseen pitkien siirtymien päässä. Sellaisten, joita ei viitsi lähteä täpärillä jahtaamaan. Muutenkin toki ajelen maastoajoja sillä enemmän kuin täpärillä. Mahdottoman mukava hiekkateilläkin. Vaikka on tuo "oikeakin" grainderi tallissa nykyään niin tuolla teräsjäykkisellä tulee lähdettyä pelkille hiekkatielenkeillekin toisinaan. 

Mutta muuten asiaan kommentoidakseni, miksi et teettäisi fillarin runkoa kun on selvät toiveet geometriasta ja muista spekseistä päässä? Voi olla vaikea kaupasta löytää ja niissähän on aina jotain kompromisseja tehty.

----------


## stenu

kmw:n strggri taipuu moneen ja paranee kypsyessään.

----------


## Mohkku

> Mutta muuten asiaan kommentoidakseni, miksi et teettäisi fillarin runkoa kun on selvät toiveet geometriasta ja muista spekseistä päässä? Voi olla vaikea kaupasta löytää ja niissähän on aina jotain kompromisseja tehty.



Pitäisi päästä kokeilemaan, onko ajatuksissa minkäänlaista tolkkua. Ja kun Whyte on tehnyt teoriassa täydellisen pyörän, se ei kiinnostusta yhtään vähennä. En kyllä tiedä, olisiko halvempaa teettää runko kuin ostaa Whyte valmiina. Tosin parin tonnin pyörän hankintaan en taida ihan olla valmis.

----------


## Mohkku

> Kyllä Rovella ajaa jo aika monenlaisesta paikasta.



Ajaa toki, mutta mielestäni ominaisuudet ei maastoon sovi ja siinähän ei mielestäni ole järkeä, että ajetaan ominaisuuksiltaan huonolla pyörällä.





> Lokareita ei maastossa kannata käyttää, on pyörä millainen tahansa.



Maasturin lokareista en ole haittaa huomannut olevan. Täyspitkät on asia erikseen, mutta arvostan sitä, ettei kura ja hiekka lennä naamaan, vaikka suihkuun lenkin jälkeen pitäisi joka tapauksessa mennä. Se, että juomapullosta saa suuhun hiekkaa lokarienkin kanssa, vaikka miten yrittäisi puhdistaa korkin ennen juomista, on ihan riittävän tylsää.





> Renkaiden vaihtaminen muuttaa pyörääsi paljon enemmän maastoajettavammaksi kuin kaipaamasi muutokset geomteriassa ja on lisäksi halpa kokeilu. Kokeile vaikka WTB:n Nano Race. Tuskin edes rullaavat tiellä huonommin kuin nykyiset renkaasi.



Epäilemättä noin. Toisaalta varpaat osuu noillakin eturenkaaseen ja jos rengaskoko kasvaa, ongelma vain pahenee.





> Tää jatko on sitten offaria (sananmukaisesti ), koska noi kivet on vähän soraa isompia. Hidastus "takapihan" treenirundilta. Eturatas on 38-piikkinen. Gunnarissa 72,5 keulakulma, 10-senttinen stemmi ja muutenkin aika peruskrossigeometria pl. ehkä vähän tavanomaista matalampi keskiö.



Tuollaiset kohdat yksittäisinä ei ole ongelma ja jos maasto muuten on samanlaista kuin videolla, mielikseenhän tuossa jopa Rovella katurenkailla ajelisi.





> Ps. Eilen Korso MTB 64 miesten nelikympisissä täysjäykällä sinkulalla sijoitus 41. Sillä ei paljon kehuskella. Jos edes yrittäisin kisata sijoituksista, alla olisi jousitettu pyörä.



Minusta on hienoa, että kisaan osaa asennoitua omista lähtökohdista.

----------


## stenu

Jos Pääkaupunkiseudun virallinen krossikuppi ei syö VPCX:ää kokonaan, niin noille Haagan poluilla ajamista päässee testaamaan merkatulle reitille ensi syksynä Haaga Hell VPCX -osakilpailun puitteissa  :Vink:  Saa tulla katurenkailla ja lokareiden kanssakin, on niitä nähty ennenkin.

Meillä on selvästi vähän eri katsantokanta. Mun mielestä juuri se on hauskaa, että haastaa itsensä ajamaan sillä kalustolla, mikä löytyy. Krossarilla maastossa ajamisessa ei ole järkeä. Ehkä ei, mutta se on hauskaa. Täysjäykällä maastopyörällä maastokisojen ajamisessakaan ei ole järkeä, mutta sekin on hauskaa. Käyrätankoinen, kapearenkainen pyörä maastossa on käyrätankoinen, kapearenkainen pyörä maastossa ja ominaisuuksiltaan "huono" maastoajoon geometriasta riippumatta.

Get to the point: käytiin ma-ti rouvan kanssa luottokorttibikepackinggravelgrindingretkellä Fiskarsissa. Suunnilleen kaikki mahdolliset hiekka- ja metsätiet hyödyntäen K:nummi-Fiskars-K:nummi 160 km kahdessa päivässä. Fiskarsissa yövyttiin hotellissa ja syötiin hyvin. Reitti kiersi myös kaikki neljä muuta tuon alueen vanhaa ruukkia eli Fagervik-Billnäs-Fiskars-Antskog-Mustio. Oli hieno reissu ja Cyclo toimi loistavasti kevyesti kuormattunakin, vaikka ei olekaan retkimielessä suunniteltu.

----------


## sentier

Mikä on VPCX?

----------


## Kalle H

> Mikä on VPCX?



Onkos toi VääräPolkuCycloCross?

----------


## kuovipolku

Virallinen (sikäli kuin tässä yhteydessä voi virallisuudesta puhua) nimi taitaa kuulua: "Väärien Polkujen CycloCross". 

Pääkaupunkiseudulla (vai oliko se pelkästään Helsingissä?) syksyisin ajettava reipasmielinen tapahtuma- ja ilomielinen cyclocrosspyöräkisasarja, joka ajetaan nimensä mukaisesti etupäässä lähiömetsissä kulkevilla radoilla jotka eivät välttämättä aina kovin paljon muistuta niitä lajinmukaisia eli pahimmillaan korkeintaan pehmeässä hiekassa, liukkaalla nurmella ja upottavassa mudassa kulkevia yleensä puistoihin vedettyjä "oikeita" cyclocrossratoja joilla UCI:n sääntöjen mukaan kilpailut pitää järjestää.


Muuten: itse edustan hyvin pitkälle samaa katsantokantaa kuin stenukin eli ei aina pidä hakea oikeaa eli ominaisuuksiltaan sopivinta pyörää, Joskus se kaivattu hauskuus löytyy nimenomaan niistä lisähaasteista ja siitä epämukavuudesta jotka joutuu kohtaamaan. Amerikkalaiset käyttävät joskus termiä "underbiking", millä ei haluta tarkoittaa sitä että ominaisuuksiltaan sopivammalla tai peräti sopivimmalla pyörällä ajo olisi jotenkin "overbiking"; jälkimmäisestäkin löytyy luonnollisesti omat haasteensa (jotka yleensä lisääntynyt vauhti voi aiheuttaa) ja tietenkin oma hauskuutensa (jonka tuo se sama lisääntynyt vauhti ja/tai suurempi mukavuus).

Vielä kun saisi itsensä joku syksy ajamaan enemmän niitä vääriä polkuja!


PS Reittijälki (mahdollisesti jopa kommentoituna) koko 160 km:n reitiltä eli K:nummi-Fiskars-K:nummi GG kiinnostaisi varmaan monia!

----------


## JackOja

> Pääkaupunkiseudulla (vai oliko se pelkästään Helsingissä?) syksyisin ajettava reipasmielinen tapahtuma- ja ilomielinen cyclocrosspyöräkisasarja...



Eikö niitä osakilpailuja ole myös Keuruulla ja Lopella? Eli valtakunnallinen on  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Joo VPCX:n historia alkaa Espoosta 11 vuotta sitten. Edellä mainittujen lisäksi on ajetty myös Vantaalla ja muistaakseni myös Sipoossa eli on valtakunnallinen _todellakin 
_
Face-ryhmä: https://www.facebook.com/groups/20960030255/
Fillarifoorumilta kausi 2016 -lanka: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-11-9-PK-seutu

Rhubarben ansiokasta videodokumentaatiota kuuden vuoden takaa:








Osa 2

Osa 4

----------


## Mohkku

Videoissa maasto näyttää pahimmat pehmeiköt pois lukien helpolta, maastopyöräilystä puhuttaessa en määrittele tuollaista mitenkään tekniseksi, eikä gg:n geometria tosiaan tule ongelmaksi. Varsinkin noin märällä kelillä renkaiden pito on tärkein asia ja 35 mm rengastus ei mutavellissä ihmeisin pysty. Sentti tai puolitoista lisää leveyttä olisi hieno juttu ja siten 650b tulee jatkossa parantamaan mahdollisuuksia. Sen verran kuitenkin itse pyörällä soveltuvuutta olisi hyvä olla, että kengät ei osuisi eturenkaaseen. Minun tapauksessani ei 650b taida sitä ongelmaa poistaa eli haaveilu saa jatkua.

----------


## stenu

Mohkku...Videoissa moni sellainen asia voi näyttää helpolta, mikä itse  yrittäen ei sitten välttämättä ihan yhtä helppoa olekaan ja internetissä pyöräileminen se vasta tosi helppoa onkin. Kivikon  VPCX-baana kulkee osittain samoja polkuja, joilla ajettiin (aikana ennen  hissienduroa) mm. Suomen endurocupin osakilpailuja. Suuressa osassa  videoissa esiintyvistä pyöristä toe overlappiakin on, joten ei se  maastossa ajamista estä, ellei siitä halua tehdä itselleen estettä.  Mutakeleillä oikeaa cyclocrossia ajetaan mieluummin vähän kapeammilla  renkailla, koska sellainen leikkaa mudan läpi ja löytää pidon sieltä,  kun leveämpi rengas jää liiraamaan mudan päälle. Esimerkiksi vihreätä  Crosscheckiä ohjastava kuski on ihan oikeasti kova maastokuski ja ajaa  edelleen kärkisijoituksista kotimaan maastoskaboissa. Jos pysyt hänen  perässään krossarilla noilla poluilla, on sinulla potentiaalia XC- tai  marakisojen podiumillekin. Tai mistäpä minä tiedän, millainen ajomies  nimimerkkisi takana luuraa, mutta minä ainakin jään kyseiselle herralle  keskimäärin kierroksella viiden kierroksen kisassa oli laji mikä  hyvänsä. Kuten sanoin jo aikaisemmin, olet enemmän kuin tervetullut  kokeilemaan itse ja VPCX on juurikin itseään vastaan kilpailemista  parhaimmillaan. VPCX:n "säännötkin" on aika laveat eli kaikki pyörät, joissa on alle 50 mm leveät renkaat, jäykkä keula ja droppitanko kelpaavat viivalle, joten useimmat tämänkin ketjun aihepiiriin kuuluvat pyörät, myös Kona Rove ja vaikka 650b-viritettynäkin, ovat erinomaisen hyviä vaihtoehtoja. Vaikka kanssasi on kiintoisaa väitellä, taidan jättää  tämän nyt kuitenkin tähän =D

----------


## Mohkku

Sori, ei ole tarkoitus väitellä. Ajatusten vaihtoahan tämä on ja luulen osaavani olla rakastumatta mielipiteeseeni, jos se osoittautuu vääräksi.

Maaston helppouteen tosiaan vaikuttaa varmaan se, miltä maasto näyttää ja mitä se todellisuudessa on, mutta myös se, että itse ajelen ilman kelloa siten, mikä sopivalta tuntuu. Kisassa tilanne on toinen, joten silloin helppokin maasto tulee pian etenemistä rajoittavaksi tekijäksi. Ehkä rengaskokoonkin tällöin suhtautuu eri tavoin. Jos kapea on nopeampi, leveämpi on todennäköisesti rauhallisemmassa menossa mukavampi eli siten sopivampi omaan käyttööni.

Toe overlap on tosiaan ominaisuus muiden joukossa, eikä se minunkaan ajamista ole estänyt, mutta pidän piirrettä huonona ja siten ihanteellisessa pyörässä sellaista ei mielestäni tarvitsisi olla. 

En väitä pysyväni videon kuskien perässä. Koskaan en ole kilpaillut, joten en tiedä paljonko kärjestä jäisin. Jos maantiellä ajelen 60 kilsan lenkin 25 km/h keskinopeudella, ennuste ei ainakaan sen puolesta ole kovin hyvä, enkä siten perinteisen suomalaisen autoilijan tavoin ala uskotella itselleni olevani edes keskivertoa parempi.

----------


## paaton

Ymmärrän mitä mohku tarkoittaa. Maasto näyttää helpolta, kun sitä mennään tasapainoilemalla ja välillä tunkkaamalla nautiskellen. Mutta kun nämä kahjot ajavat polvilumpioita pelkäämättä tuota reittiä täysillä, pää käsien välissä ja kesärenkailla keskellä talveakin. Sattuu lonkkaan pelkkä katsominenkin.

----------


## JackOja

Olisko kukaan mitään gravelgrainderia pykännyt viime aikoina? Alkaa touhu olemaan cx-painotteista ja niillehän on muitakin topicceja.

Mun mielestä topicinmukaisen fillarin *maasto*ajo-ominaisuudet ovat korkeintaan sivuseikka, omallanikin toki se onnistuu. Crossarissa oleellisempaa.

CX taikka GG ilman toe-ovelappia on ihan helppo löytää. Mun aikaisemmassa crossarissa oli sitä, mutta siihen tottui eikä haitannut sittemmin. Nykyisessä grainderissa ei ole lähelläkään, lokaritkin mahtuisivat ilman osumaa mikäli sellaisia haluaisi käyttää.

----------


## Mattia

^Kerrotko Jaska mitkä ne erot cx ja gg-fillareissa taas olikaan ? Tietysti, jos vielä avaat erojen kohdalla pikkusen sitä miksi ko. ominaisuus juuri tekee pyörästä tietyn genren vehkeen. (Tämä kysymys syntyi ilman trollin aatoksia, ihan oikeasta tietämättömyydestä)

----------


## JackOja

> ^Kerrotko Jaska mitkä ne erot cx ja gg-fillareissa taas olikaan ?



Eikö ne oo käsitelty jo monesti  :Hymy: 

No jos lyhyesti, mun mielestä GG on vähän niinku CX (CC:hän on taas ihan eri vehje eikä pidä sotkea harrastuspyöriin), mutta "maantiepyörämäisempi" koska maastossa, _maastossa_(!), ei tarvii juurikaan ajella. 
Pidempi chainstay, emäputki ja vaakaputki sekä matalampi keskiö noin pääpiirteissään. Keulakulmakin voi olla loivempi kun ei tarvitse olla yhtä ketterä kuin CX. Ja vähän niinkuin rennon geometrian maantiepyörä, johon mahtuu leveät (joo hassuttelijat, mä tiedän että ei ole leveä jos ei ole 5.05") renkaat. Rengastilaa tarvitaan enemmän kuin CX:n 33-millisille. Tarakkapulteille  paikat vois myös olla, CX-käytössähän moisille ei ole tarvetta.

Jos me laitteisiin jana, jossa toisessa päässä on CX ja toisessa päässä GG, niin vastaavasti kun lähestytään GG-päätä sitä huonommaksi maastoajo-ominaisuudet tulevat, muttei kuitenkaan mahdottomaksi. 
Puolivälissä janaa on tasapainopiste, eli kompromissi  :Hymy: 

EDIT: mä itse asiassa laitan sen janan tähän (ei varmaan toimi kännykän ruudulla)  :Hymy: 

*CX*|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|*GG* 
erinomainen..................................................  ..................................................  ...........melko siedettävä
maastokelpisuus..................................................  ..................................................  .....maastokelpoisuus   

Mun mielestä selkein tuntomerkki, jolla kategoriat erottaa toisistaan jo kaukaa on tuo chainstay; crossarissa rengas lähellä satulaputkea ja grainderissa kauempana. 

Noilla lähtökohdilla tuota minunkin runkoa alettiin piirtää, kerroin haluavani vakaan kulkijan (huonollakin) hiekkateillä eikä maasto-ominaisuuksilla niin väliä. Lähtökohtana pidettyä CX-runkoa piirrettiin sitten enempi GG-suuntaan.

Kokonaan eri asia on se, että valmistajat ja myyjät saattavat nimittää fillareitansa vähän miten sattuu. Muodinkin mukaan.

Hiekkateitä voi (ja saa!) ajella _millä tahansa pyörällä_, en minä sillä. Mutta puutuin vain tähän, että viime päivinä topicissa on puhuttu lähinnä _cyclocrossin ajamisesta_.

Nää on periaatteessa ihan helppoja juttuja. Tietenkin nämä ovat sellaisia hiuksenhienoja kategoriarajoja niinkuin kaikessa muussakin... onko 4" oikea läski vai pitääkö olla 4.5", onko 2.6" oikea plussa vai pitääkö olla 2.8"? jne.

Se sun Wilier on täydellinen grainderi, hassua ettet ole tuonut sitä täällä julki. Kelpais varmaan Mohkkullekin  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kuovipolku

CX-pyörän pitää olla ketterä ja kernaasti kevyt eli sillä pitää pystyä tulemaan kovaa vauhtia tiukkaan mutkaan, kääntymään sujuvasti hitaassa vauhdissa ja kiihdyttämään taas vaikka suoraan ylös jyrkkään mäkeen. Ja pitäisi olla vielä kiva heittää nopeasti olalle, hypätä tai juosta esteen yli ja nousta nopeasi uudelleen satulaan ja jatkaa matkaa täyteen vauhtiin.

GG-pyörän pitää olla sellainen että sillä voi pitää hyvää matkavauhtia kaikenlaisilla alustoilla, ajaa teiden mutkat vauhdikkaasti vaikka niissä olisi kosolti irtohiekkaa tai -soraa. Siihen pitäisi saada sellainen melkein maantiepyörämäinen matala aerodynaaminen ajoasento jotta matka taittuisi eikä vasta- tai sivutuulessa peltoaukeilla v-isi liikaa. Siihen pitäisi saada mahtumaan kohtuullisen leveät renkaat joko pelkästään siksi että niitä pidetään yleisesti monilla alustoilla paremmin rullaavina ja pitävempinä, mutta myös siksi että talvella on jo luunmurtumien välttämiseksi parempi olla kunnon nastarenkaat. Ja niidenkin kanssa lokarit olisivat kivat. Eikä vaatimus siitä että pyörän pitää olla mahdollisimman tasapainoinen ajettava pitempääkin taivalta varten lastattuna eli erilaisten laukkuratkaisujen kanssa ole asiaankuulumaton GG-pyörän kohdalla, vaikka CX-pyörän valinnassa sillä ei ole mitään painoarvoa.

Yks kaks yllättäen ei ole mahdotonta että samalla pyörällä joka nimellisesti kuuluu jompaan kumpaan kategoriaan ajetaan ihan mielihyvällä tai jopa menestyksellisesti molemmansorttisia ajoja, mutta siitähän ei tässä ole kysymys. Valmistajat ja kauppiaat ovat lisäksi tietenkin jo keksineet kolmannenkin kategorian näiden väliin ja sillekin on sitten useampia tässä vaiheessa vielä keskenään kilpailevia nimiä...

----------


## stenu

Nykyään kun "cyclocross"-pyöriä kysytään ja myydään ties mihin käyttöön, on tietysti vähän ehkä hämärtynyt se, että mikä on "cyclocross"-pyörä (cyclocross-kilpailuhin suunniteltu UCI-sääntöjen mukainen pyörä). Nykyään cyclocross-pyöriksi kutsutaan mm. käyrätankoisia polkupyöriä, joiden käyttö lokasuojineen, pakkareineen jne on lähempänä perinteisen hybridipyörän käyttöskaalaa ja sen vuoksi ns. cyclocross-pyöriä on olettu myös suunnittelemaan enemmän tämänkaltaiset tarpeet huomioiden. Tälläkin foorumilla oli joskus CX-pyörälanka, jossa speksattiin pyöriä niiden lajinomaiseen käyttöön, mutta se on hautautunut jo vuosia sitten erilaisten käyrätankohybridien alle  :Vink: 

GG-lienee sitten samankaltaiseen genreen asettuva pyörä, mutta ilman noita UCI-rajoitteita. Esimerkiksi erilaiset jousitusratkaisut tulevat aivan varmasti yleistymään ns. GG-pyörissä lähivuosien aikana. Tarpeellisuudesta en ole itse ihan varma, mutta uusi tekniikka myy ja uusien pyörien myymiseksi tarvitaan useimmiten uutta tekniikkaa.

Joka tapauksessa viime viikonloppuna ajetussa Dirty Kanza 200 -kilpailussa tehtiin naisten sarjassa uusi aikaennätys alla olevalla laitteella, joka aikalailla ehkä edustaa tämänhetkisen GG-pyörien evoluution huippua. Miesten sarja voitettiin ilmeisesti melkolailla perinteisellä CX-pyörällä, johon oli kuitenkin ympätty tempotanko.



Tuolla lisää juttua. Toisaalta samaisessa lähdössä oli mukana myös mm. tämä naisporukka yksivaihteisillaan (Surly Crosscheck, All City Nature Boyn eri versioita jne.). Dirty Kanzassa oli muuten 2000 pyöräilijää viivalla (kaikki ei tosin tuolla täydellä 200 mailin matkalla), mutta siitä voi ehkä vetää jotain johtopäätöstä, millainen kasvupotentiaali lajilla voisi olla Suomessakin. Rapakon takana kisoissa on yleensä jos jonkinnäköistä kalustoa viivalla:

----------


## TetedeCourse

"Miesten sarja voitettiin ilmeisesti melkolailla perinteisellä CX-pyörällä, johon oli kuitenkin ympätty tempotanko."

3T Exploro taitaa olla kyllä muuta kuin perinteinen CX-pyörä

https://www.cxmagazine.com/mat-stephens-wins-2017-dirty-kanza-200-gravel-race-mens-results

----------


## Mattia

> Se sun Wilier on tÃ¤ydellinen grainderi, hassua ettet ole tuonut sitÃ¤ tÃ¤Ã¤llÃ¤ julki.



Ennoo uskaltanu laittaa tÃ¤nne, jos vaikka olis iha vÃ¤Ã¤rÃ¤nlainen  :Vink: . Niinku muute onki, jos hiekkatieominaisuudet on gg:ssÃ¤ pÃ¥p. EnÃ¤mpi maastoon, poluille ja metsÃ¤kone ja -autoteille tuo geo ja paksut mustat soveltuu. 

Onneks tÃ¤Ã¤ rajanveto ei siis kuitenkaa ookkaan niin verinen, ettÃ¤ voin jatkaa gg ajelusta nautiskeluu cx fillarilla ja myÃ¶s tuolla monster crossilla, ilman ett joudun viimesenÃ¤ pÃ¤ivÃ¤Ã¤ tuomiolle siitÃ¤(kin).

----------


## stenu

> "Miesten sarja voitettiin ilmeisesti melkolailla perinteisellä CX-pyörällä, johon oli kuitenkin ympätty tempotanko."
> 
> 3T Exploro taitaa olla kyllä muuta kuin perinteinen CX-pyörä
> 
> https://www.cxmagazine.com/mat-stephens-wins-2017-dirty-kanza-200-gravel-race-mens-results



Kiitos tarkennuksesta.

Yritin jonkun kuvan perusteella päätellä, mutta en äkkiseltään löytänyt kunnollista kuvaa. Eli "voitettiin vähän toisenlaista katsantokantaa olevalla evoluution etunenässä olevalla vehkeellä, johon oli lisäksi ympätty tempotanko  :Hymy: "

----------


## paaton

Hep.

Onko tässä nyt se edullinen gg kuituhaarukka laukkukiinikkein?

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FOPXFM/...on-gravel-fork

----------


## kuovipolku

Dirty Kanzasta puhuttaessa se amerikkalaisten rakastama sana "epic" ei ole kovin pahassa väärinkäytössä. 330 kilometriä, 2700 nousumetriä - ja kai melko pieni osuus asfalttitietä?

Jutun nopealla vilkaisulla selvisi että kovaa on ajettu, alkumatkaa on ilmeisesti helpompaa, tasaisempaa tai alamäkivoittoisempaa tai vain parempipintaista ja ensimmäisen sadan mailin jälkeen keskari oli päälle 32 km/h ja koko matkallekin, bruttona kaikkinene taukoineen ja pysähdyksineen, naistensarjan voittajalla 28,3 km/h.


Muuten: mitä olen noita jenkkijuttuja silmäillyt, se mistä siellä puhutaan kun puhutaan "gravelista" voi ymmärrettävästi olla hieman eri asia kuin meillä - mutta onhan se tietenkin valtavan isossa maassa aivan erilaista myös eri osavaltioissa ja eri seuduilla. Taitaa vaikuttaa merkittävästi muuhunkin kuin renkaiden valintaan?


Tuosta pyörästä en juuri mitään ymmärrä, tunnistan toki Lefty-joustohaarukan ja pyörä voisi kasattu jonkun Cannondalen Slate-mallin pohjalle, enkä panisi pahakseni jos tuommoista tulisi joku sponsori tarjoamaan edes kokeiltavaksi:

https://www.cxmagazine.com/winning-b...lost-and-found

https://www.cxmagazine.com/cannondal...vel-cyclocross

http://www.cxmagazine.com/cannondale...w-first-ride/4



PS  Tämä oli jo 12. kerta kun Dirty Kanza ajettiin, joten tapahtumalla on ollut aikaa kasvaa ja kehittyä - ja onhan suuressa maassa kaikki suuri aina suurempaa - mutta on meillä aivan s-nasti matkaa! Joitain viritelmiä eri suunnilla on, mikä on h-tin hienoa, mutta pitäisihän niissä olla monikymmenkertaisesti enemmän osallistujia kun vertaa samoilla suunnilla ajettaviin maantie- tai maastopyörätapahtumiin. Ja myytyjen cyclocrossareiden ja muiden eri nimillä kulkevien tarkoitukseen sopivien määrään nähden jopa sata kertaa enemmän!

PPS Pääkaupunkiseudun itäpuolella on nyt kahtena syksynä ajettu sataprosenttisen vapaamuotoinen Dirty Sipoo 130. Kyseessä ei ole ollut kisa eikä edes ajanotollinen tapahtuma vaan yhteislenkki jolla on hauska nimi ja jolla ajetaan itsestään syntyvissä porukoissa (tai vaikka yksin) itäuusmaalaisia hiekkateitä (ja olosuhteiden pakosta harmillisen paljon myös niitä yhdistäviä asfalttisiirtymiä), mutta osallistujia on ollut mitättömän vähän vaikka sitä on täälläkin yritetty puffata. Onkohan tässä joku ei-sovi-suomalaiseen-mentaliteettiin- tai ei-käy-meikäläiselle -juttu minkä takia GG-tapahtumista ei ikinä tule muodostumaan samaa nopeasti kasvavaa ilmiötä kuin in the USA?

----------


## kuovipolku

En ainakaan minä viitsisi ruveta syyttämään väärään ketjuun tulemisesta, jos mattia esittelisi Jaroon Plussaansa vaikka oikein perusteellisesti ja kuvien kanssa! Ja mitä siitä jos joku esittäisi jotain negatiivistä; sen pohjaltahan saadaan syntymään hyvää ja asiallista keskusteluakin jos niin vain tahdotaan.

----------


## JackOja

> ....mattia esittelisi Jaroon Plussaansa vaikka oikein perusteellisesti ja kuvien kanssa!.



Kannatetaan, nyt se fillari esille.

----------


## paaton

> Hep.
> 
> Onko tässä nyt se edullinen gg kuituhaarukka laukkukiinikkein?
> 
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FOPXFM/...on-gravel-fork



Kukaan jaksa kuitenkaan avata linkkiä, niin laitetaan vielä kuva.

Ilmeisesti laukkutelineen kiinnike on tuolla haarukan sisäpuolella ja toiset qr:n vieressä? Käykö tuohon sitten vaikkapa tubuksen teline suoraan?

----------


## puppy

DK200 ja USA:n gravel grinding ei loppujen lopuksi ole sen ihmeellisempää IMHO kuin Suomen hiekkatiet, teiden koostumus vain vaihtelee selvästi alueesta ja maaperästä riippuen kuten Kuovipolku kirjoittelee yllä, USAssa on kuitenkin aika erilaisia alueita maan koosta johtuen. Samoin kisojen sisältö näyttää vaihtelevan maan sisällä myös.

Se miksi se on siellä isoa ja ei ehkä täällä on se että maa on niin iso, kulttuuri on niin paljon pidemmällä tuollaisessa touhussa pyöräilyn osalta, eli jonkun on vain nyt tehtävä töitä tapahtumansa kanssa. DK200 on teillä myös jotka eivät ole julkisia ja siellä on saatu koko alue mukaan touhuun, Emporiassa näyttää olevan ympäri vuoden pyöräilykauppoja muutenkin kyldyyri kohilla jne vaikka moni varmaan mieltäisi sen ihan takapajulaksi.

Olihan triahtlon joskus pieni laji, iso laji taas pieni ja nyt on taas isoja kisoja.

----------


## Puskis

> Kukaan jaksa kuitenkaan avata linkkiä, niin laitetaan vielä kuva.
> 
> Ilmeisesti laukkutelineen kiinnike on tuolla haarukan sisäpuolella ja toiset qr:n vieressä? Käykö tuohon sitten vaikkapa tubuksen teline suoraan?



Plääh. Vain tapered-versio ja 40mm rengastila. Ei oo muuten ilmotettu edes kulmia ja mittoja, mut a-c oletettavasti melko pieni tyyliin 390.

----------


## paaton

> Plääh. Vain tapered-versio ja 40mm rengastila. Ei oo muuten ilmotettu edes kulmia ja mittoja, mut a-c oletettavasti melko pieni tyyliin 390.



Mutta entä tuo laukkukiinike, onko tuossa sitä lainkaan? Äkkiä googlettamalla kierteiden pitäisi olla haarukan ulkopuolella ja ehkä ylempänäkin?

----------


## Puskis

Kuvassa näkyy sisäpuolella reiät, mut onhan tommonen lowrider muutenkin monien haarukoiden kanssa vähän ronkeli, että vaikea sanoa.

Sais olla reiät ulkopuolella ja mielellään kolme per puoli anything cageille ja vastaaville.

----------


## stenu

Nyt, kun täältä on (ihan perustellusti ja oikeaoppisesti) häädetty maastopyöräily- ja cyclocross-keskustelut oikeisiin topsuihinsa, niin voisikohan samaan syssyyn siirtää myös pakkarikeskustelut esimerkiksi johonkin retkipyöräkeskusteluista tai sitten vaikka tähän "low rider kuituhaarukka" -keskusteluun. Pakkarit, kun ei nekään ihan ehkä varsinaisesti kuulu tähän aihealueeseen..  :Vink:

----------


## paaton

> Nyt, kun täältä on (ihan perustellusti ja oikeaoppisesti) häädetty maastopyöräily- ja cyclocross-keskustelut oikeisiin topsuihinsa, niin voisikohan samaan syssyyn siirtää myös pakkarikeskustelut esimerkiksi johonkin retkipyöräkeskusteluista tai sitten vaikka tähän "low rider kuituhaarukka" -keskusteluun. Pakkarit, kun ei nekään ihan ehkä varsinaisesti kuulu tähän aihealueeseen..



Kannattaakin määritellä tosi tarkkaan, mikä on gravelgrinderia ja millaisilla pyörillä sitä saa harrastaa. Suurempi satulalaukku on ilmeisesti ok, mutta tankolaukku menee jo retkeilyn puolelle?  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Suurempi satulalaukku on ilmeisesti ok, mutta tankolaukku menee jo retkeilyn puolelle?



Juujuu ja lowriderit ainakin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

Älkää nyt olko noin tiukkapipoisia luokitteluissa. Tämän viestiketjun alusta sain käsityksen, että gg:n piirteisiin kuuluu erilaisuuden hyväksyminen. Cx on taas tiukasti sääntöjen rajoittama.

Mainokset on tietysti mainoksia, mutta kuolaamani Whytestä sanotaan näin: A truly ground-breaking Gravel/Adventure bike with MTB-inspired geometry

----------


## Gary oin'

Erilaisuus todellakin kunniaan, näin mää tätä harrastan ominpäin lenkkeillen. Teräsrunko 30mm G-oneilla on yllättävän mukavaa ja ketterää, eikä "aivan väärässä paikassa tällä pyörällä"-fiilikseltä vältytä. Sehän tässä on parasta.

----------


## PK1

> PPS Pääkaupunkiseudun itäpuolella on nyt kahtena syksynä ajettu sataprosenttisen vapaamuotoinen Dirty Sipoo 130.



Löytyykö kyseisestä reitistä mitään gpx-filua?

Ja aiheeseen.
Eikö toi Domane SLR täytä joltain osin GG:n määritelmiä kun lokarit ja jonkun kokoiset renkaat menee, ja on vielä pientä tärinänvaimennustakin.
Ainakin se on noilla Scwalben G-Oneilla melko mukava ajettava sorateillä.

----------


## Munarello

^Se on ns. "kirurgi-gg" eli aivan liian kallis normaalin ihmisen kannalta ja ne lokaritkin kai on lähinnä kumilenkki/nippuside-osastoa kun eihän tuommoisissa mitään ruuvinreikiä ole?

----------


## PK1

Kyllä tossa jonkunlaiset ruuvinreiät sekä mukana tulleet kiinnikkeet lokareille on.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Löytyykö kyseisestä reitistä mitään gpx-filua?
> .



Ei kai ole reittiä tai edes lenkkiäkään josta ei nykyaikana löytyisi:-) 

https://www.strava.com/routes/3484554
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/10658491

En ole ihan varma kun en laiskuuttani jaksa tarkistaa enkä hakea dataa viimevuotisesta mutta melko tarkkaan noin on ajettu molempina vuosina. 

(Jos tapahtumaa kehitellään, niin reittiin voi saafa lisälenkkiä gravelilla/poluilla ja vähentää asfalttisiirtymien pituutta. Mutta toistaiseksi on menty aloitteentekijän ehdoilla - ja toisaalta eihän nimeä ole rekisteröity eli kuka tahansa innokas ja aikaansaava voi käynnistää vaikka oman Dirty Sibbo 200-tapahtuman ajanotolla ja palkintopallilla tai ilman!)

----------


## PK1

Kiitoksia, mielenkiintoisen oloinen lenkura.
Täytyy käydä testaamassa.

----------


## Köfte

> Erilaisuus todellakin kunniaan, näin mää tätä harrastan ominpäin lenkkeillen. Teräsrunko 30mm G-oneilla on yllättävän mukavaa ja ketterää, eikä "aivan väärässä paikassa tällä pyörällä"-fiilikseltä vältytä. Sehän tässä on parasta.



Tahallinen kuvantoisto; jahka kasvan isoksi :Hymy:  Jotakin tuollaista, 
johon mahtuu renkaat teräksen hellään huomaan; loksutkin ehkä...

----------


## Gary oin'

> Tahallinen kuvantoisto; jahka kasvan isoksi Jotakin tuollaista, 
> johon mahtuu renkaat teräksen hellään huomaan; loksutkin ehkä...



Piti koittaa tuoda vähän takaisin kun on nyt ollut niin paljon kuitua, levaria ja maastokumia  :Vink: . Tästä tuli mainio peli tällaiseen 50/50 ajeluun, tästä saa kuitenkin ajella jonkin verran asfalttia pitkin että löytyy mielekkäät hiekkatiet ja nekin on tähän aikaan melko tasaiseksi tamppaantunutta. Iltalenkkinä meni melko nopea 50km josta n. 20 ilman kestopäällystettä. "Pinnoite päättyy"-merkki pitkän ylämäen jälkeen tuntui ensin vähän epäreilulta mutta eipä auttanut kuin laittaa virnuillen isompaa vaihdetta kohti irtosoraa. 


Pacer-runko on speksattu 32mm kumeille ilman lokareita mutta on kyllä vielä paljon tilaa joka suuntaan. Eiköhän tähän tule vielä jotain 35-millistä koitettua kunhan nykyiset on ajettu loppuun. Viimeisinä silauksina Thomson-tolppa&Ritcheyn polkimet, nämä kyllä kevensi koko pyörän fiilistä loppuunajettujen Shimanojen jälkeen. 9,5kg ei ole paha paino teräsprojektille.

----------


## Köfte

Ei ole paha punni, mitähän kokoa on hän?
Minun "Melaneumin urheiluvaunu" 51 raamillla
on nafti 9 kg ankkurikiekoilla ja amuliiniputkilla.

----------


## Gary oin'

54 kokoa runko, punnittu tosin henkilövaa'alla metodilla "pyörän kanssa - ilman pyörää" ylöspäin pyöristäen joten menkööt suuntaa-antavana.

----------


## stenu

Mun pitikin jo eilen kommentoida tuota Paceria, että meillä on kellarissa yksi samanmoinen (ei oma - naapurin) ja todistetusti ainakin vähän alimittainen kolmevitonen mahtuu. Muutenkin toi on suunnilleen sellainen pyörä, jossa on kaikki oikeasti tarvittava. Vannejarruille speksattu teräspyörä on erinomaisen oiva valinta gg-pyöräksi sellaiselle kuskille, jolle absoluuttinen tehokkuus ei ole päällimmäinen asia. Vähän putkista ja osista riippuen kevyehkö tai jopa kevyt, mekaanisesti yksinkertainen, helppohoitoinen, luotettava ja ennenkaikkea mukava, kun putkia ei ole tarvinnut speksata levaripyörien jäykkyysvaatimukset huomioiden.

All City mr. Pink, jota olen aikaisemminkin hehkuttanut täällä on toinen konseptiltaan samantyylinen, joskin tämänvuotisessa versiossa on omasta mielestäni lähdetty väärille jäljille. Mr. Pinkillä oli muistaakseni ajettu joku vuosi sitten gg-"maailmanmestariksikin".

----------


## stenu

Tässä olis laatuputkinen grainderiaihio jollekin niin halvalla, että ihan harmittaa, kun ei meillä ole tarvetta.



(Ei ole mainos, enkä tunne myyjää..)

----------


## stenu

Tässä on jostain syystä jotain, joka miellyttää erityisen paljon, vaikka puolet vähemmän puna-oranssi-keltaisia raitoja riittäisi hyvin.




http://theradavist.com/2017/06/jerem...-cross-bike/#1

----------


## kuovipolku

Puolet vähemmän? Kolmasosallakin pärjättäisiin oikein mainiosti! 

Vaan kyllähän tuommoinen monster cross on niin selvästi omannäköisensä että se on jo hyvä asia. (Joitakin näitä cyclocrosspohjaisia 1x11 ratkaisuja kaameankokoisilla takarattailla ja maastopyörärenkailla on jotenkin paha katsella, vaikka ongelma on tietysti katsojan, ei pyörän tai sillä tyytyväisenä ajavan gg-fillaristin.)


PS Mitä arvon nimimerkki muuten on mieltä näistä Hollannin hiekkadyynirantakisoihin alunperin suunniteltujen pyörien gg-käytössä Suomen oloissa? (Olettaen että lajityypillisempään cyclocrosskäyttöön tai väärillä poluillakin ajoon fillaristilla joko on jo oma pyöränsä tai hän ei tunne kiinnostusta niihin.) Siis joku Koga Beach Racer tai Santos Cross Lite? Nehän ovat nopeita, keveitä ja vakaita kulkijoita joissa rengastilaa riittää, ohjaustanko on maantiepyörää leveämmällä mutta kompaktimmalla mutkalla eikä moitittavaa pitäisi olla kuin tuon vakauden liiallisuutena eli niillä ei metsäpoluilla kiviä ja puunrunkoja sujuvasti kierrettäisi...

----------


## Köfte

> Puolet vähemmän? Kolmasosallakin pärjättäisiin oikein mainiosti! 
> _metsäpoluilla kiviä ja puunrunkoja sujuvasti kierrettäis_i...



Tarra/raitamäärään puuttumatta kursivoitu osuus ei kuulune GG-osastoon?
Tarkoituksena ei ole riidanhaasto, vaan puhdas uteliaisuus GG/MC-laitteisiin.
Jospa vaikka vanha kääkkä oppisi uusia jekkuja :Hymy:  Tuo tienlaita kun nykyisellään
on jo kohtuullisen riskialtista seutua.

----------


## PorukkalenkkienMM-Mestari

droppitanko näyttää tyhmältä jossain 27.5". Teräsrunkoon sopii ainoastaan teräshaarukka. Itsellä on clip-on tt-kahvat maasturissa, kun pitää ajaa maantietä enemmän. Maastossa niistä on haittaa, mutta nehän saa helposti irti.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Tarra/raitamäärään puuttumatta kursivoitu osuus ei kuulune GG-osastoon?



Ei. Sen hienovaraiseksi ilmaisemiseksi tai aiheesta jo tässäkin ketjussa käytyihin keskusteluihin viittaamiseksi ne kolme pistettä oli sinne loppuun laitettu...

(Henkilökohtaisesti mä tosin hyväksyn sen että kun Suomessa puhutaan gg-fillareista niin niihin saa liittää sellaisia toiveita tai vaatimuksia että ne sopisivat myös jossain määrin väärille poluille tai vain kivien ja puiden kiertoon niillä polunpätkillä joita usein joutuu gg-reiteillä ajamaan.)

PS Ei mullakaan ole tarkoituksena riidanhaasto, ei mihinkään suuntaan, mutta ei se tienlaita loppujen lopuksi ole niin riskialtista seutua. Ja onhan se kuitenkin kylmä tosiasia että etenkin meitä vanhoja kääkkiä kaikista terveistä elämäntavoista, säännöllisistä lääkärintarkastuksista ynnä muusta huolimatta pahimmin uhkaavat riskit ovat sellaisia että ne voivat toteutua missä vain jos ovat toteutuakseen!

----------


## Köfte

Näinhän se on; Sellainen on maksa, sitten ovimies (Sånt är livet, sen dör man :Hymy: )
Kauhistuttaa vaan nykyään tuo asennevammaisuus tuolla tiensyrjällä; itse kun liikkuu
myös kotterolla, pyrkii antamaan _elintilaa_ muillekin tielläliikkujille. Ennen oli jopa
liikennekäyttäytymistä havaittavissa, nykyään ei. Hörhöt sitten ovat oma lukunsa...

----------


## kaakku

> Tässä olis laatuputkinen grainderiaihio jollekin niin halvalla, että ihan harmittaa, kun ei meillä ole tarvetta.



Jatkot pyöräprojektitopikissa. Vähän sitä sun tätä menee nyt alkuvaiheessa kiinni. Onneksi kukaan täältä ei kerennyt etuilemaan  :Vink:

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Spessu päivitti Divergen, keulilla FutureShock jne... 
https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/06/15...t-ton-options/

----------


## Gary oin'

> Jatkot pyöräprojektitopikissa. Vähän sitä sun tätä menee nyt alkuvaiheessa kiinni. Onneksi kukaan täältä ei kerennyt etuilemaan



Hienoa jos tämä pääsee vihdoin käyttöön! Helmikuussa jo kyttäsin vaan hylkäsin muka vääränlaisten jarrukiinnikkeiden takia kun hyvät caliper-jarrut oli muka valmiina. Hyvä että ostit niin ei tarvinnut heti aloittaa toista projektia perään  :Vink:

----------


## paaton

Onko joku koettanut tuota tangon vaimennusta? Kuulostaa aika fiksulta idealta vaimentaa näpeille tulevia tärskyjä yläpäästä. Sporttisessa droppitankoisessa pyörässä tulee tangon päälle reilusti painoa, eikä normaali jousitus oikein toimi jyrkän keulakulman ja lyhyen haarukan vuoksi.

----------


## TetedeCourse

"Onko joku koettanut tuota tangon vaimennusta?"

Olen testannut uuden Roubaixin vaimennusta - en ollut kovinkaan vakuuttunut siitä, enkä sen tuomasta (lisä)mukavuudesta. Testi oli lyhyt eikä sisältänyt hiekka yms teitä. Pitänee uusia, jos ja kun jostain saisi uuden Divergen käsiinsä.

----------


## ahuji

Positiivista että nuo zertz lisäkkeet on poistettu. Diverge oli omilla listoilla cctä ostaessa kunnes luin kuinka turhia nuo palikat olivat. Moni pyörävalmistaja julistaa turhuuksia omissa markkinointimateriaaleissa mutta niitä ei tarvitse lukea. Noita zertz palikoita olisi pitänyt kantaa mukana koko pyörän käyttöikä

----------


## tiaalto

Tuosta Spessun viritelmästä tuli mieleen tämä:

http://ridinggravel.com/reviews-2/re...tting-rolling/

Voisi kiinnostaa kyllä kokeilla.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Onko teillä mielipidettä siitä, että mitä jos laittaa taakse kapeammalla vanteella kapeamman renkaan ja eteen leveämmän renkaan leveämmällä vanteella? Rullaavuus ja mukavuus yhdessä?

----------


## JackOja

> Onko teillä mielipidettä siitä, että...



Kaikin mokomin, kokeile ihmeessä!

Tosin esimerkiksi Gravel Kingeillä tubelessina ei tuollaiseen ole tarvetta kun kun rullaavat ihan sikana ja mukavatkin ovat.

----------


## Mokka

Oliko täällä sille sonder Camino al pyörän omistajalle tullut jo uusi keula ja Koeajoa suoritettu? Pyörä on itsellä ostoslistalla mutta olisi kiva kuulla mielipiteitä. 

Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kalle H

> Onko teillä mielipidettä siitä, että mitä jos laittaa taakse kapeammalla vanteella kapeamman renkaan ja eteen leveämmän renkaan leveämmällä vanteella? Rullaavuus ja mukavuus yhdessä?



Kumman renkaan tuossa pitäisi tuoda sitä rullaavuutta soralla? Ainakaan itse en ole havainnut että kapea 32-35mm rengas olisi ainakaan paremmin rullaava kuin "täysi" 40mm rengas.

Itse olen optimoinut siten, että takana on enemmän kulutuskestävyyttä ja edessä vähän kevyempää/herkempää. Molemmat kuitenkin täydet 40mm. Oma valintani johtuu siitä, että myös asfalttia ajoa tulee paljon.

----------


## Jami2003

Joku viesti taaksepäin oli keskustelua gg ja cx pyörien eroista. Eikös oikea gg pyörä ole terästä tai titskua  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Onko joku koettanut tuota tangon vaimennusta?



Lainaan itteeni tuolta yksivaihde.netin puolelta, koska sopii hyvin tähänkin  :Vink: 





> Soranrouhintapyörien evoluutiojanalla joskus dinosaurusten aikaan eli  5-10 vuotta sitten hyväksi, yksinkertaiseksi ja toimivaksi todettu  ratkaisu oli suunnilleen tämä.  Sen jälkeen evoluutio on mennyt niin, että 1. pyörä ei pysähdy ilman  levyjarruja. 2. levyjarrullinen pyörä/etuhaarukka on liian löysä ilman  ylikokoemäputkea, 3. ylikokoemäputkellinen levyjarruhaarukka on  alapäästä liian löysä ja/tai siinä ei pysy kiekko paikoillaan ilman  läpiakselia. 4. ylikokoemäputkellinen, levyjarruilla ja  läpiakselihaarukalla varustettu pyörä onkin käyttötarkoitukseensa liian  kova. Koska evoluutio ei kulje taaksepäin ilman maailmanloppua tai muuta  totaalikatastrofia, on ainoa luonnollinen kehityssuunta se, että  tarvitaan jonkinlainen aikaisempia evoluutiovaiheita monimutkaisempi  ratkaisu, jotta etupäästä saadaan taas löysempi. Jännä nähdä, mihin  evoluutio lopulta päätyy..

----------


## TheMiklu

Varsin osuvasti sanailtu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

> Joku viesti taaksepäin oli keskustelua gg ja cx pyörien eroista. Eikös oikea gg pyörä ole terästä tai titskua



Voi olla, kuten myös alumiinia tai hiilikuitua. Cx-porukka haluaa laatia tiukkoja sääntöjä, kun homma perustuu kilpailuun. Keskusteltiinhan vielä jokin aika esim. siitä, onko levyjarrut ok ja kun ei ollut, ei niitä valmistajien tarjonnassakaan ollut.

 Mielestäni gg-nimike (jos luokittelua on pakko harrastaa) on paljon terveemmällä pohjalla, taustalla on yksilön tarpeet kilpailu- tms. sääntöjen sijaan.

----------


## Mohkku

> Jännä nähdä, mihin  evoluutio lopulta päätyy..



Pilkunviilausta: Evoluutiohan päättyy vain sukupuuttoon, sekin yleensä ulkoisten tekijöiden takia, koska evoluutio ei sukupuuttoon lajia johda. Sen sijaan evoluution jatkuessa se voi johtaa ihan mihin tahansa. Todennäköinen vaihtoehto on jakautuminen eri alalajeiin. Ennusteen laadinnassa mallia voi hakea maastopyöräilystä: Xc, am, dh, ht, fs, 26, 29, 27.5, fat, plus jne. 

Oma veikkaukseni lähitulevaisuuden trendistä on jouston/ajettavuuden haku 650b-renkaan paksuudesta.

----------


## stenu

> Pilkunviilausta: Evoluutiohan päättyy vain sukupuuttoon..



Pilkunviilausta tämäkin, mutta päätyä ja päättyä ei tarkoita samaa asiaa.

Tässä tapauksessa evoluutio on päätynyt 12 millimetrin takajoustoon. Vähän ehkä erikoisuudentavoittelua vielä, mutta onkohan enää kauan.

----------


## Jami2003

> Voi olla, kuten myös alumiinia tai hiilikuitua. Cx-porukka haluaa laatia tiukkoja sääntöjä, kun homma perustuu kilpailuun... 
> 
>  Mielestäni gg-nimike (jos luokittelua on pakko harrastaa) on paljon terveemmällä pohjalla, taustalla on yksilön tarpeet kilpailu- tms. sääntöjen sijaan.



Ot:tä

Eikös cx ole cc:n vapaa muoto ja cc on kilpailumuoto sääntöineen. 

Samaa mieltä gg:stä. Näkisin että voisko siinä luokittelu perustua ajoalustaan (eli soratie/polku) jota sitten ajetaan millä kalustolla huvittaa  :Hymy:  toki tällaisen pyörä langan järkevyys loppuu siihen jos soramurskaimena aletaan esittää mitä tahansa, vai loppuuko?!?

----------


## JackOja

> Ot:tä
> 
> Eikös cx ole cc:n vapaa muoto ja cc on kilpailumuoto sääntöineen.



CX on cyclocrossia ja cc taas jotain työmatkapyöräilyä tarakalla ja lokareilla varustetulla cyclocross-pyörällä. Eikös se noin ole?

----------


## Mohkku

> Pilkunviilausta tämäkin, mutta päätyä ja päättyä ei tarkoita samaa asiaa.



Sori, lukihäiriö toisen t-kirjaimen osalta.

----------


## Jami2003

> CX on cyclocrossia ja cc taas jotain työmatkapyöräilyä tarakalla ja lokareilla varustetulla cyclocross-pyörällä. Eikös se noin ole?



Joo niinhän se on.

----------


## Gary oin'

> Tässä tapauksessa evoluutio on päätynyt 12 millimetrin takajoustoon. Vähän ehkä erikoisuudentavoittelua vielä, mutta onkohan enää kauan.



Apua, tää on minun silmään suorastaan painajaismainen ratkaisu. Ehkä vielä tärkeämpänä huomiona äärimmäisen epäsopivan värinen satulalaukku.

----------


## Ohiampuja

En nyt ole varma että onko tämä oikea paikka tällaiseen pohdiskeluun, mutta...

Olen tässä myymässä maantiepyörää, mutta jos se ei mene kaupaksi niin minulla taitaa olla kaksi vaihtoehtoa. Joko ostan Surly Cross Check rungon jarrutapeilla ja laitan vanhat 10 D-A osat siihen ja ostan vain uudet cantijarrut. 

Toinen vaihtoehto on ostaa vaikkapa Genesis Croix de fer- runko ja sen  lisäksi halvat levarikiekot ja Avid BB levarit. Ja myyn pois vanhat D-A maantiekiekot. 

Molemmat vaihtoehdot on jossain 700-800 euron huitteissa, joten hinta ei ole tässä se tärkein juttu. Mutta mitäs te sanotte? Levarit on paremmat juu, mutta tällaisena vanhana kalkkiksena jotenkin tykkään vanhoista perinteistä.  :Hymy:  Ja käyttö olisi aika puhdasta gravelia ehkä hiukan polkua ja asfalttia. Lokarit on ok, mutta tarakkaa tuskin tulee koskaan. Ja muksukärryä tulee vedettyä...

Ps. Sekin vaikuttaa että minulla on kahdet maantiekiekot valmiina 10 pakoilla. Mavicit ja Shimanot.

----------


## stenu

Omien luddiittipreferenssieni vuoksi olen jäävi, mutta sanon silti, että Cross-Check, jos vaan sen geometria eli nykymittapuun mukaan erityisesti edestä matalahko runko toimii. Graveltouhuissa kun jarrujen mutatilalla ei ole samalla tapaa väliä kuin cyclocrossissa, niin mini-v:t ovat canteja parempi valinta jarruiksi. Jos se, että vanteita joutuu silloin tällöin uusimaan ei haittaa, ei ne levarit edes ole yksiselitteisesti paremmat, ainakaan mekaaniset, ja halvat vannejarrukeulat plaanaa poikkeuksetta halpoja levarikeuloja paremmin.

----------


## Puskis

Hyvät vannejarrut on ihan hyvät, ja kun kiekotkin on valmiiksi, niin ei kai tuossa tilanteessa tarvi miettiä.

----------


## Jami2003

Ennemmin vannejarrut kuin mekaaniset levarit.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Cross-Check, jos vaan sen geometria eli nykymittapuun mukaan erityisesti edestä matalahko runko toimii.



No niinpäs onkin aika matala stacki. Se ei ole hyvä asia tällaiselle niskasta välilevyvikaiselle.

Mitäs muita vastaavia olisi tarjolla?

----------


## Puskis

Brother Kepler
https://www.brothercycles.com/shop/kepler/

----------


## TheMiklu

Kuinkas leviää kumia saapi vanhoille kiekoille? Jos ovat kovin kapiaa mallia niin gravelilla viihtyvyys voi kärsiä.

----------


## TERU

Shimano CX70 on muuten hyvä jarru, jos vannejarruihin päädytään. Näihin sopii maantiepalat eikä noita tarvi säädellä. Kun on hyviä kiekkoja, niin senkin puoleen, kunhan maastot ei aivan hirmuisen mäkisiä, niin pärjäilee canteillakin, kiekon vaihto helppoa...eikä vanteet näytä kuluvan eritysesti...tasangoilla tosin omat ajot...kelillä kuin kelillä...pohtia näitä pitää kun uutta kaveria sommittelee.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Kuinkas leviää kumia saapi vanhoille kiekoille? Jos ovat kovin kapiaa mallia niin gravelilla viihtyvyys voi kärsiä.



15c hyväksyy nikottelematta 35-milliset. 

Gravelilla viihtyvyys on melko pitkälle myös semmoinen makukysymys; jotkut meistä ilmeisesti tykkäävät semmoisesta illuusiosta että kun on epämukavaa on kovempi kuski tai siitä ajatuksesta ettei ennenkään mitään muhkurenkaita tarvittu.

----------


## Padex

> Shimano CX70 on muuten hyvä jarru, jos vannejarruihin päädytään. Näihin sopii maantiepalat eikä noita tarvi säädellä. Kun on hyviä kiekkoja, niin senkin puoleen, kunhan maastot ei aivan hirmuisen mäkisiä, niin pärjäilee canteillakin, kiekon vaihto helppoa...eikä vanteet näytä kuluvan eritysesti...tasangoilla tosin omat ajot...kelillä kuin kelillä...pohtia näitä pitää kun uutta kaveria sommittelee.



En tiedä miten paljon huonommat, mutta omakohtainen kokemus, että on hyvät ja halavatkin(mini-v):

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BCTK926...-mini-v-brakes

----------


## stenu

> No niinpäs onkin aika matala stacki. Se ei ole hyvä asia tällaiselle niskasta välilevyvikaiselle.
> 
> Mitäs muita vastaavia olisi tarjolla?



Toisaalta matalahkon stackin ohella saa suorahkon tai suoran vaakaputken. Taivutettu teräskeula yhdistettynä sloupattuun runkoon ei ole mikään kukkanen. Jos et ole #slamthatstem-miehiä, niin omaan silmääni spacerit jopa istuu tämän henkiseen pyörään paremmin ja Surlyhän itse speksaa Crosscheckin sojotusstemmillä omissa markkinointikuvissaankin. Modernimman, slouppaavan rungon kanssa taas speiseripinot ja ylöspäin sojottavat stemmit näyttää pölöltä eli puolensa näilläkin asioilla.

Levareiden preesens on niin vahva tällä hetkellä, että aika marginaalissa vastaavat on. Jos ei ole kiire, niin HUG-bikeshopin kautta saisi varmaan Soma Double Crossia. Cross-Checkiä parisensataa grammaa kevyempi runkosetti, mutta ahtaampi rengastila ja stackin suhteen ei taida olla isosti eroa.

Rapakon takaa sais siellä ihan järkevänhintaista Black Mountain Cyclesin Monster Cross-runkoa, mutta Suomeen tuotuna ei ole enää niin edullinen ja siitäkin näyttäisi useimmat koot olevan loppu tällä hetkellä. Siinä kuitenkin olisi stackia reilummin.

----------


## cuppis

> Tässä tapauksessa evoluutio on päätynyt 12 millimetrin takajoustoon. Vähän ehkä erikoisuudentavoittelua vielä, mutta onkohan enää kauan.



Eikös tämä ole paluuta menneisyyteen vai poikkeaako jotenkin oleellisesti takavuosien softail-ratkaisuista?

----------


## stenu

Mä speksasin oman Cycloni vannejarruille osittain jo siitäkin syystä, että mulla on ollut jo monta vuotta perversio Paulin MiniMotoihin. En väitä, että ne olis hintansa väärtit pelkästään käyttöarvonsa puolesta, mutta ihan sairaan hyvät ne on silti. Niin hyvät, että päädyin keväällä vaihtamaan korjattuun ja sinkulaksi modattuun CrossHairsiinkin MiniMotot TRP 8.4:sten paikalle.

Gunnarista tuli mieleen, että pitkälle miehelle todellinen löytö: http://www.fillaritori.com/topic/100...nta-alennettu/

----------


## stenu

> Eikös tämä ole paluuta menneisyyteen vai poikkeaako jotenkin oleellisesti takavuosien softail-ratkaisuista?



Juu on paluuta menneisyyteen ja softail-MOOTSeista ym. tuttu ratkaisu. Vain käyttökohde on uusi. Samassa mielessä paluuta menneisyyteen on 650b-kiekotkin, koska ensimmäiset mr. G. Fisherin ja muiden mtb-pioneerien kyhäelmät käytti samaista kiekkokokoa.

----------


## Eeteeku

Tämmöinen kotiutui eilen:

----------


## Mohkku

Väri on makuasia, mutta muuten erittäin kiinnostava pyörä. Paljonko tuo painaa ja millaista sillä muuten ajaminen on?

----------


## tiaalto

> Tuosta Spessun viritelmästä tuli mieleen tämä:
> 
> http://ridinggravel.com/reviews-2/re...tting-rolling/
> 
> Voisi kiinnostaa kyllä kokeilla.



No hassusti kun tänään sattumalta tarjosivat -25% alekoodin uutiskirjeen tilaajalle niin tuli tilattua 90-millinen testiiin. 109 euroa tulleineen ja posteineen.

----------


## Eeteeku

> Väri on makuasia, mutta muuten erittäin kiinnostava pyörä. Paljonko tuo painaa ja millaista sillä muuten ajaminen on?



Väri natsaa minttujäätelön kanssa täydellisesti.  :Vink: 
Nyt on eka kunnon lenkki ajettu. Mulla ei aiemmin ole droppitankoista pyörää ollut joten pienellä varauksella nämä mun jutut. Todella hyvin vaimentaa tärinät ja on junamaisen vakaa menijä. 6h reissun aikana ei jumittanut /kipeytynyt kuin kämmenpohjat. Pitänee vissiin hankkia jonkinmoiset pehmustetut hanskat.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

^Mulle tulossa samanlainen mankeli, toivottavasti saapuisi pian.

----------


## markuvaa

Huomenna menis pyörä tilaukseen, mutta tilaus niin auki kun olla ja voi.
Vaihtoehdot mm. 
cannondale caadx 105
canyon inflite al 9.0
felt f65x

Olisiko teillä ehdottaa hyvää kilpailiaa noille? hinta n 1500€ molemmin puolin, parempi jos halvempi.
Tarkoitus ajaa talven yli töihin myös ja kesällä pitempiä reissuja.

----------


## Kalle H

> Huomenna menis pyörä tilaukseen, mutta tilaus niin auki kun olla ja voi.
> Vaihtoehdot mm. 
> cannondale caadx 105
> canyon inflite al 9.0
> felt f65x
> 
> Olisiko teillä ehdottaa hyvää kilpailiaa noille? hinta n 1500€ molemmin puolin, parempi jos halvempi.
> Tarkoitus ajaa talven yli töihin myös ja kesällä pitempiä reissuja.



Aika perus (varmoja) cyclocrossareitahan noi on. Onko sulla muita vaatimuksia?

Lokarikiinnikkeet?
Tarakka?
Rengastila? (talvirenkaille olisi hyvä olla min 40mm)

Laitappa linkit noihin, muuten täällä kaikki googlettelee noita erikseen.

Nopeesti katsottuna se XXLlän ~800€ white ajaa ihan saman tehtävän kuin noi ylläolevan. Mutta noiden järkevyys nyt tietysti riippuu ihan siitä mitä arvostaa.

----------


## markuvaa

Rengastilaa olisi mukava olla talvirenkaille ja ilmeisesti hydrauliset jarrut pätevät talvella? 
Jonkinnäköiset lokarit olisi plussaa, tarakasta en juuri välitä. 

http://www.cannondale.com/en/Great%2...ntid=undefined
https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/infli...te-al-9-0.html
http://m.feltbicycles.com/productcat...uct/2/10170165

Onko minun hinta juuri siinä ja rajoilla, että jos laittaisin muutaman satasen lisää canyoniin saisin enemmän vastinetta rahoille. Jossain vaiheessa se harppaus ilmeisesti tulee. Jos ei sitä tee niin on ilmeisesti parempi ottaa vähän halvempi setti?

----------


## Kalle H

Mun omaan silmään toi Canyon näyttää noista kyllä parhaalta, siinä on myös tuo joustava satulatolppa, joka taitaa olla itsessään n. 200€ arvoinen. Mulla itsellä ei ole tuosta Canyonista kokemusta, mutta kyseessä taitaa olla puhtaaseen CX-pyörään perustuva runko, joten 40mm renkaiden sopivuus saattaa olla epävarmaan lokarien kanssa. Itse päädyin n. 1,5v sitten Konan Private Jakeen, joka on nyt n. 8tkm ajojen jälkeen osoittautunut kyllä aivan mainioksi peliksi.

Kyllä ne mekaaniset levytjarrutkin toimii oikein hyvin, kunhan mm. takajarrun kaapeli on vedetty fiksusti yläkautta. Hyviä mekaanisia jarruja ovat mm. TRP skype, TRP hy/rd...

Toisaalta tuossa 1,5k€ hintaluokassa toivoisin itse, että pyörässä olisi jo läpiakselit, joten katselisin ehkä vielä hieman laajemmin muita malleja. Ainakin On Onella rupeaa tuossa 1,5k€-2k€ välissä olemaan jo kuiturunkoa, läpiakseleita ja reilumpaa rengastilaa.
http://www.on-one.co.uk/c/q/bikes/gravel-adventure-bikes

----------


## JackOja

Jos grainderin sijaan ollaan tuollaista cyclocrossaria ostamassa ostaisin On-Onelta titaania, Pickenflickin. Pikkusen kyttäämällä vois tulla joku hyvä tarjouskin, niitä aina välillä on.

----------


## Blackborow

> Jos grainderin sijaan ollaan tuollaista cyclocrossaria ostamassa ostaisin On-Onelta titaania, Pickenflickin. Pikkusen kyttäämällä vois tulla joku hyvä tarjouskin, niitä aina välillä on.



Mulla on sähköpostissa tämmöinen 





> Round 20 of our Great Alphabet Sale is the letter T and T is for Titanium, Tyres & Tubes. It's an extra special one with some huge savings. We are running it for a mammoth 120 hours until 12 pm on Tuesday. We're giving you 20% off all Titanium Bikes, Frames (and Framesets) plus 20% off all Tyres and Tubes while stock lasts.
> 
> Use PRATOZT at checkout for...*- An Extra 20% off Titanium Bikes
> - An Extra 20% off Titanium Frames and Framesets
> - An Extra 20% off Tyres and Tubular Tyres*
> *- An Extra 20% off Inner tubes*
> 
> *Until 12 pm on Tuesday (04/07/2017) use PRATOZT to activate these deals*



Eli muutama tunti vielä aikaa brittien puoleen päivään.

----------


## Kalle H

> Jos grainderin sijaan ollaan tuollaista cyclocrossaria ostamassa ostaisin On-Onelta titaania, Pickenflickin. Pikkusen kyttäämällä vois tulla joku hyvä tarjouskin, niitä aina välillä on.



Toi Pickenflick on kyllä erittäin pähee CX-fillari, mutta siihenhän ei sitten saa kiinteitälokareita, joten hieman nihkeätä voi olla työmatkan ajo näissä Suomen keleissä.

----------


## JackOja

> Toi Pickenflick on kyllä erittäin pähee CX-fillari...



Joo, viikonloppuna näin taas livenä yhden Pickenflickin Reitti kakstonnisella (terveisiä vaan, jos foorumia luet!) ja pirun hienojahan ne on.





> ...siihenhän ei sitten saa kiinteitälokareita, joten hieman nihkeätä voi olla työmatkan ajo näissä Suomen keleissä.



Ymmärsin, etteivät olisi kysyjällekään välttämättömät.





> Jonkinnäköiset lokarit olisi plussaa



Ja lokarithan saa _aina_ asennettua enemmän tai vähemmän kiinteästi. Joskus vaatii virittelyä, mutta ei mennä nyt tässä siihen kun lokaritopicit ovat jo asiaa aiheesta täynnä.





> Eli muutama tunti vielä aikaa brittien puoleen päivään.



Siinäpä olisi hyvää täkyä jollekulle

----------


## Kalle H

Joo, ei tässä tosiaan kannata ruveta tuosta asiasta liikaa vääntäämään. Tässä kuitenkin nyt haetaan ilmeisesti aika pitkälle aikavälille pyörää, niin ehkä sen speksaamiseen kannattaa käyttää hieman aikaa ja ajatusta. Tässä tuntuu nyt olevan kysyjällä kova kiire tilauksen kanssa, joten ajattalin mainita, että esim. tuohon muuten hyvää pyörään ei niitä kunnon pitkiä lokareita aivan helposti saa. Esimerkiksi hiilikuituhaarukkaan on ikävä porailla lokarin yläkiinnikettä jälkikäteen.

Kun vaatimuksissa lukee "Tarkoitus ajaa talven yli töihin myös ja kesällä pitempiä reissuja.", niin minulle tuo tarkoittaa ehdottomasti sitä, että oikeat lokarit pitää saada kunnolla kiinni ja rengastilaa pitää olla mahdollisimman paljon. Nämä molemmat ovat sellaisia ominaisuuksia, joita on vaikea saada pyörään jälkikäteen, joten asiat kannattaa selvittää ennalta ennen nopeaa tilausta.

Olen itse ajanut aivan liian monta kertaa selkä/jalat/perse märkänä -0C loskakelissä, joten nykyisin työmatkapyörässä on pakko olla lokari kiinni käytännössä aina. Tosin Oulussa saattaa olla vähän paremmat talven, kuin täällä Pirkanmaalla, joten ilman lokareita pääsee ehkä ajamaan pakkas kelissä vähän enemmän kuin täällä.

...ja sitten takaisin Gravel asiaan =)

----------


## Mokka

Minä päädyin suunnilleen samoilla kriteereillä sonder Camino al Apex1 hydrauliset jarrut versioon. Toivottavasti on ihan hyvä. 

Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ahuji

Canyonin mahtuu vissiin 42mm talvirenkaat ilman lokareita ja omassa käytössä ollut 35mm nastarenkaat lokasuojilla jotka ovat riittäneet työmatkakäytössä ainakin etelä suomen talvessa. Uudessa paksussa lumessa ja vahvalla loskakelillä leveämmät renkaat ovat tarpeen mutta silloin voi siirtyä suoraan maasturiin tai siirtyä muulla välineellä.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Jos joku tuollaisesta Sequoiasta haaveilee ja haluaa käyttää sen kanssa myös lokareita sekä etuvaihtajaa, ei kannata tilata ainakaan Spessun omia Sequoialle tarkoitettu lokareita. Itsellä ei mahtunut 54 runkokoossa Shimano 105 etuvaihtaja toimimaan kunnolla koska osui takalokariin eikä kunnolla vaihtanut sen vuoksi isommalle rattaalle.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Kovasti tekisi mieli vaihtaa tuo Merida 500 pois ensi talveksi, koska takajarru on typerästi alakautta vedetty ja jäätyilee aina tasaisin väliajoin pakkasella. Voisi työmatkapyöräksi kartoittaa jotain gg-henkistä fillaria hydraulisilla levyillä. Tuleeko mieleen jotain valmiita pyöriä seuraavilla spekseillä:

- Hydrauliset levyt
- Lokarikiinnikkeet
- Tilaa noin 40mm renkaille
- Kivijalasta ostettavissa(tai ainakin koeajettavissa)
- Hintaluokka +/- 2000€(mielummin reilusti alle)

----------


## Mohkku

Kokeile ensin laittaa avoimen jarruvaijerin päälle haitarikumia. Itse viime talvena laitoin, mutta kokemuksia toimivuudesta ei ehtinyt kertyä. Toisaalta ei toimimattomuudestakaan.

----------


## Fat Boy

Ja vaijeriin voiteeksi reilusti raakaa glykolia. Sekoittuu veteen, estäen jäätymisen.

----------


## paaton

Minulta laski muutan samantien arvostus nestejarruihin, kun reissuun lähdettäessä toisesta pyörästä puhkesi jarruputki. Letku on varmaankin hangannut etukoriin ja nyt jarrua ilmatessa se puhkesi lopullisesti. Kaikenlaista pskaa noi shimanonkin letkut ovat. Ei ole vaijerivetoisessa tuollaisia ongelmia. Onneksi tusahti nyt ilmauksen aikana, eikä lastin kanssa jossain alamäessä...

Edit: Tämä tai vastaava setti tulee kyllä olemaan tästä lähin omissa nestejarrullisissa pyörissäni.

https://www.merlincycles.com/hope-br...kit-44515.html

----------


## Eeteeku

Spessun Sequoia. "Miinuksena" sisäleveydeltään 25mm vanteet, ei kovin kapoisia kumeja saa alle jos haluaisi. Ja elite-mallin väri saattaa aiheuttaa ongelmia joillekkin. Muuten kyllä tykkään ajotuntumasta näin täpäri/läski kuskina.

----------


## Jomppanen

> Kovasti tekisi mieli vaihtaa tuo Merida 500 pois ensi talveksi, koska takajarru on typerästi alakautta vedetty ja jäätyilee aina tasaisin väliajoin pakkasella. Voisi työmatkapyöräksi kartoittaa jotain gg-henkistä fillaria hydraulisilla levyillä. Tuleeko mieleen jotain valmiita pyöriä seuraavilla spekseillä:
> 
> - Hydrauliset levyt
> - Lokarikiinnikkeet
> - Tilaa noin 40mm renkaille
> - Kivijalasta ostettavissa(tai ainakin koeajettavissa)
> - Hintaluokka +/- 2000€(mielummin reilusti alle)



http://www.ridemore.fi/devinci-hatchet
Tossa Devincissä on paikat tavaratelineelle niin luulis siihen saavan lokaritkin kiinni.
Vaijerijarrut on spekseissä mutta siellä sivun reunassa kerrotaan että hydraulisillakin saa.
Astetta loivempi keula ja viitisen milliä pidempi takahaarukka eli tseinstei kun jossain muussa mitä just katselin.
Tiedä sitten miten paljon yhdellä asteella on merkitystä keulakulmassa varsinkin jos se etuhaarukan off set vai mikä lie käyryys se on muuttuu myös.

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Minä päädyin suunnilleen samoilla kriteereillä sonder Camino al Apex1 hydrauliset jarrut versioon. Toivottavasti on ihan hyvä. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Camino alkanut kiinnostamaan minuakin.
Joko Mokka sai pyöränsä?
Onko tuosta jollain täällä jo kokemuksia? 

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Kovasti tekisi mieli vaihtaa tuo Merida 500 pois ensi talveksi, koska takajarru on typerästi alakautta vedetty ja jäätyilee aina tasaisin väliajoin pakkasella. Voisi työmatkapyöräksi kartoittaa jotain gg-henkistä fillaria hydraulisilla levyillä. Tuleeko mieleen jotain valmiita pyöriä seuraavilla spekseillä:
> 
> - Hydrauliset levyt
> - Lokarikiinnikkeet
> - Tilaa noin 40mm renkaille
> - Kivijalasta ostettavissa(tai ainakin koeajettavissa)
> - Hintaluokka +/- 2000€(mielummin reilusti alle)



Menin sieltä mistä aita on matalin, kun tuli sopivasti XXL:n pyöräale kohdille. Karvan päälle 1200€ Meridan CX 600. Sram Apex 1x11 ja lokarikiinnikeet löytyy. Renkaille on hyvin tilaa ja runko varmaan aika samasta muotista, kuin tuo nykyinen Merida 500, joten tuttu ja turvallinen valinta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Täysin sama runko, täysin sama etuhaarukka, täysin samat putkiosat, täysin sama satula? Erot vanteissa? Muita eroja (vaihde/jarrusarjan lisäksi)?

Jos myy vanhan pois, saa arviolta öö euroa jolloin uudelle pyörälle jää hinnaksi öö euroa. Tai jos pitää vanhan, on kakkospyörä ja kahdet keskenään vaihdettavat(?) kiekot, mistä hyödystä ja ilosta voisi ehkä ajatella vanhan pyörän myyntihinnan verran maksavansa. Päätös täytyy kuitenkin tehdä, suuntaan tai toiseen...

Et ole tuntenut kaipaavasi taaksekin läpiakselia? Lisäjarruista ei ole ollut kiusaa (vai onko niitä enää 600:n Apex  1:ssä?) Ovatko painavat kiekot niin ikäviä ajaa kuin uudet kiekot ostaneet jaksavat usein  korostaa? Onko Meridassa muuten jotain moitittavaa tai jotain mitä siinä haluaisi olevan?

----------


## Moska

^ En ole kaivannut taakse läpiakselia, ylimääräisiä kahvoja ei ole, en osaa moittia kiekkoja, sopivalla kelillä on takavaihtajan vaijeri jäätynyt, mutta glykoolivoitelu auttaa. 
Toisia kiekkoja olen vähän miettinyt nastarenkaille, ja välitykset piisaa ja on hyvät cycloiluun, mutta slikseillä voisi loppua maantiellä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Täysin sama runko, täysin sama etuhaarukka, täysin samat putkiosat, täysin sama satula? Erot vanteissa? Muita eroja (vaihde/jarrusarjan lisäksi)?
> 
> Jos myy vanhan pois, saa arviolta öö euroa jolloin uudelle pyörälle jää hinnaksi öö euroa. Tai jos pitää vanhan, on kakkospyörä ja kahdet keskenään vaihdettavat(?) kiekot, mistä hyödystä ja ilosta voisi ehkä ajatella vanhan pyörän myyntihinnan verran maksavansa. Päätös täytyy kuitenkin tehdä, suuntaan tai toiseen...
> 
> Et ole tuntenut kaipaavasi taaksekin läpiakselia? Lisäjarruista ei ole ollut kiusaa (vai onko niitä enää 600:n Apex  1:ssä?) Ovatko painavat kiekot niin ikäviä ajaa kuin uudet kiekot ostaneet jaksavat usein  korostaa? Onko Meridassa muuten jotain moitittavaa tai jotain mitä siinä haluaisi olevan?



Vanha Merida 500 menee myyntiin, koska löytyy hiekkalenkkikäyttöön BMC:n CX01. Vanhasta lisäjarrukahvat on poistettu(uudessa niitä ei taida olla), stemmi/tanko/satula/tolppa vaihdettu(nämä samat vaihtuu myös uuteen). Orkkiskiekot on ollut käytössä talvella(siihen ihan ok) ja kesällä alla on Mavic Ksyriumit. Otin tuon uuden Meridan yhden koon pienemmällä rungolla, kun kellun pituuteni puolesta juuri siinä 50-52 runkojen välillä ja tuo vanha on 52, joten nyt kokeilen tuntuuko 50 runko paremmalta. Läpiakselia en ole kaivannut taakse, kun en on ole ikinä takaläpiakselicrossarilla ajanut, niin en tiedä onko tuntumassa eroa. En ikinä oikein pitänyt tuosta vaalean sinisestä väristä ja tuo uusi on mielestäni paremman värinen, mutta suurin syy päivitykseen on kuitenkin 1x11 voimansiirto ja nestejarrut.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Minulta laski muutan samantien arvostus nestejarruihin, kun reissuun lähdettäessä toisesta pyörästä puhkesi jarruputki...



Eka kertaa kuulen että hankaus olisi kuluttanut letkun puhki. Itselläni maasturissa letku hankaa koko ajan keulan yläkruunuun, mutta letkussa ei ole minkäänlaista kulumaa, mutta siinä keulassa on jo aikamoinen lovi. 

Mutta on totta että jarruletkut vaatii tarkkailua huollon yhteydessä niin kuin muutkin pyörän osat.

----------


## Mokka

Tuli pari päivää sitten tuo sonder Camino al Apex1 hydrauliset jarrut versio.

Toimitus oli nopea vaikka vähä sähläystä kun heillä ei toiminut netin kautta osto, vaan sähköposti rumban kautta. Ma pyörän ostin ja viikon päästä ke sain.

Itse pyörä tuntuu että on tehty Aika fiksusti. Love mud osat taitaa olla jotain kiinakamaa + oma brändi, mutta aika laadukkaita. Vannesetti on suht kevyet (netin mukaan 1970g) ja tubeless ready. Hätäseen yritin laittaa tubeless mutta vanteen saumasta vuosi niin pahasti että pitää hankkia paremmat teipit. 

Joku kämmi oli käyny ja ehkä, kun etujarru ei ota kunnolla. Epäilen että on vähän vuotanut. Sain kuntoon mutta jarruteho on tosi paljon huonompi kuin takan. Pitää putsata ja ajaa sisään kunnolla. 

Ajoasento on kiva läskimaailmasta tulleelle. Ei ole osu kenkä eturenkaaseen joka on plussaa. 

Yllätyin miten kiva oli ajaa pyörällä hiekkateitä ja polkuja. 

Tanko on hyvän tuntuinen. 

Huonoja puolia:
Ostin kalliimman koko hiilikuitukeulan kun alkuperäisiä ei ollu ja halusin pyörän lomille ajoon. No huonommassa keulassa olisi lokarin kiinnityspaikat mutta tässä ei. 

Keula on kevyt mutta peräpää tuntuu tosi painavalle, johtunee varmaan tosta 11-42 pakasta joka painaa 560g. 

Lasku tuli puntina niin meni enemmän rahaa kun ajattelin. Hintaa about 1340e


Ensi vaikutelma on kyl ollu hyvä ja voin suositella pyörää. Hyvää asiakaspalvelua oli. 

Katsoo sitten jos niitä läpiakseleita joskus alkaa kaipaamaan. 

Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## LJL

Ritcheyn Swisscrossista tuli nyt jonkinlainen grävelpyörä saatuaan alle 35mm Panaracer Gravelkingit. Pientä totuttelua vaatii Challengen krossikumien jälkeen mutta tykkään.

----------


## tiaalto

> No hassusti kun tänään sattumalta tarjosivat -25% alekoodin uutiskirjeen tilaajalle niin tuli tilattua 90-millinen testiiin. 109 euroa tulleineen ja posteineen.



No niin. Ensimmäinen koeajo takana. On hyvä. Itse asiassa aivan halvatun hyvä. IsoSpeed tai Future Shock voivat ehkä olla parempia mutta hitto. Reilulla satkulla pari senttiä ihan oikeasti toimivaa joustoa - ja ainakin minulle se muuttaa asioita isosti.

Tai no, pyörän paino nousi 135 grammaa. Itken joen.

----------


## Puskis

> No niin. Ensimmäinen koeajo takana. On hyvä. Itse asiassa aivan halvatun hyvä. IsoSpeed tai Future Shock voivat ehkä olla parempia mutta hitto. Reilulla satkulla pari senttiä ihan oikeasti toimivaa joustoa - ja ainakin minulle se muuttaa asioita isosti.
> 
> Tai no, pyörän paino nousi 135 grammaa. Itken joen.



Tuntuuko tossa jotain ei-toivottavaa liikettä esim. kun runttaa putkelta ylämäkeen? On kyl tosi mielenkiintoinen stemmi, mut toisaalta epäilyttää ainakin kestävyys. Hintakaan ei ois oikeastaan ollenkaan paha.

----------


## tiaalto

En huomannut mitään ei-toivottua liikettä, mutta en nyt mikään himorunttaaja olekaan. Tuon joustoahan pystyy säätämään vaihtelemalla eri elastomeereja. Tukevaa tekoa tuo on muutenkin että en hirveästi usko kestävyysongelmia tulevan.

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Tuli pari päivää sitten tuo sonder Camino al Apex1 hydrauliset jarrut versio.
> 
> Kiitos Mokka raportista. 
> Minkä kokoisen Caminon otit \ Mitkä omat mitat? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla





Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sgt.barnes

Jos kysyn tässä topikissa, CX500 Meridaan pitäs saada hyvät polkimet. onko suosituksia mitkä on hyvät metalliset ja talvella toimivat? maastopyörän polkimet on ehkä liian massiiviset?

----------


## Mokka

Otin L koon ja olen 182cm ja 86cm inseam. Aika hyvin pitää paikkansa nuo koko ehdotukset. 

Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

> Jos kysyn tässä topikissa, CX500 Meridaan pitäs saada hyvät polkimet. onko suosituksia mitkä on hyvät metalliset ja talvella toimivat? maastopyörän polkimet on ehkä liian massiiviset?



Kysy nyt sitten jos et muuta topiccia keksi; Crank Brothersin Eggbeater.

----------


## Dayton

Olen ostamassa myös Meridan cycloa. Mikä olisi sopiva koko 185/87-mittaiselle? Meridan laskuri näyttää kooksi 58cm ja XXL:n taulukko 57-60cm. Kyseessä on ensimmäinen kippurasarvinen pyörä, joten tarvitsen apua. Vaihtoehtoina olisivat 56cm ja 59cm runkokoot, mutta käsittääkseni pykälän pienempi olisi turvallisempi valinta?

----------


## TERU

Katsoin pyörän mittoja ja minusta hitusen keskikokoa isompi riittäisi, koko 54 siinä rungon vaakamitta 555 ja keula 160 mm, varo ostamasta liian isoa!

----------


## Blackborow

> Olen ostamassa myös Meridan cycloa. Mikä olisi sopiva koko 185/87-mittaiselle? Meridan laskuri näyttää kooksi 58cm ja XXL:n taulukko 57-60cm. Kyseessä on ensimmäinen kippurasarvinen pyörä, joten tarvitsen apua. Vaihtoehtoina olisivat 56cm ja 59cm runkokoot, mutta käsittääkseni pykälän pienempi olisi turvallisempi valinta?



Sinuna ottaisin 56 senttisen. Tuo Meridan 59cm on jo aika iso.

----------


## Dayton

Kiitos vastauksista, 56cm tilattu  :Leveä hymy:  Nyt vain kärsimätöntä odottelua!

----------


## veke

> Olen ostamassa myös Meridan cycloa. Mikä olisi sopiva koko 185/87-mittaiselle? Meridan laskuri näyttää kooksi 58cm ja XXL:n taulukko 57-60cm. Kyseessä on ensimmäinen kippurasarvinen pyörä, joten tarvitsen apua. Vaihtoehtoina olisivat 56cm ja 59cm runkokoot, mutta käsittääkseni pykälän pienempi olisi turvallisempi valinta?



Meitsin mitat 187/94 ja Merida 500 XL/59 passeli 90mm stemmillä. Toi XL-koko mulla etenkin kun siinä emäputki korkea, muuten näillä kropan mitoilla satula karkaisi turhan ylös tangosta.

----------


## Jomppanen

> Menin sieltä mistä aita on matalin, kun tuli sopivasti XXL:n pyöräale kohdille. Karvan päälle 1200€ Meridan CX 600. Sram Apex 1x11 ja lokarikiinnikeet löytyy. Renkaille on hyvin tilaa ja runko varmaan aika samasta muotista, kuin tuo nykyinen Merida 500, joten tuttu ja turvallinen valinta.



Meneekö tuohon Meridaan ne 40mm renkaat kurasuojan kanssa vai joutuuko tyytymään kapeampiin?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Meneekö tuohon Meridaan ne 40mm renkaat kurasuojan kanssa vai joutuuko tyytymään kapeampiin?



Menee varmaan. 35mm jää niin reilusti tilaa, että olen aika varma ja ostinkin tuohon uuteen jo 40mm kumit. Kohta pääsee kokeilemaan, kun pyörä saapuu varmaan alkuviikosta.

----------


## Mohkku

Hommasin Schwalben Marathon racerit koossa 40 mm ja 19 mm vanteella 6 barin paineella ne on 37-38 mm leveät.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Nykyään kun "cyclocross"-pyöriä kysytään ja myydään ties mihin käyttöön, on tietysti vähän ehkä hämärtynyt se, että mikä on "cyclocross"-pyörä (cyclocross-kilpailuhin suunniteltu UCI-sääntöjen mukainen pyörä)... 
>   GG-lienee sitten samankaltaiseen genreen asettuva pyörä, mutta ilman noita UCI-rajoitteita...



Tässä onkin aika lyhyesti sanottu CC ja GG väliset erot.

Mutta onkos tuossa GG:ssä (vielä) mitään lajin sisäisiä rajoitteita? Kehtaako enää hybridi-rungoista tehtyjä monstereita esitellä GG pyörinä, kun näitä valmiita kaupallisia ratkaisuja on tullut jo melkein joka merkiltä. Ja saako maasto- ja maantieosia sekoittaa vapaasti toisiinsa...   Vai annetaanko GG piireissä kaikkien kukkien kukkia vapaasti?   :Hymy: 

Ps. Näissä foorumin säikeissä voi joskus tulla ongelmaksi keskustelun liika rönsyily. Täällä äkkiä itsekkin hurahtaa höpöttämään renkaista tai yms lokasuojista, vaikka niille parempi paikka taitaisi olla ko aiheeseen keskittyvä topicci...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tiaalto

UCI ja USA Cycling ovat  saaneet hyvin nihkeän vastaanoton gravel racing piireissä joten mitään sääntörajoitteita  tullaan tuskin näkemään ja hyvä niin.

----------


## veke

> Meneekö tuohon Meridaan ne 40mm renkaat kurasuojan kanssa vai joutuuko tyytymään kapeampiin?







> Menee varmaan. 35mm jää niin reilusti tilaa, että olen aika varma ja ostinkin tuohon uuteen jo 40mm kumit. Kohta pääsee kokeilemaan, kun pyörä saapuu varmaan alkuviikosta.



Roikkuu renkaistakin ; 40mm Vittoria Voyager Hyperit mahtu mun 500:ssa hyvin lokarien kanssa, nyt olevien 40mm Gravel Kingien tieltä piti takalokari (otin sitten molemmat) ottaa pois kun etuvaihtaja tulee niin liki.

Edit. Sotanosrulla olikin 1x11 eli etuvaihtajaa ...

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Roikkuu renkaistakin ; 40mm Vittoria Voyager Hyperit mahtu mun 500:ssa hyvin lokarien kanssa, nyt olevien 40mm Gravel Kingien tieltä piti takalokari (otin sitten molemmat) ottaa pois kun etuvaihtaja tulee niin liki.
> 
> Edit. Sotanosrulla olikin 1x11 eli etuvaihtajaa ...



En laske tuota gravel king sk:ta 40mm renkaaksi, kun sen todellinen leveys on jotain 43mm ja se 35mm on 38mm. Typerästi ilmoitettu mitat, koska ne ei pidä ollenkaan paikkaansa ja joku tietämätön voi ostaa turhan isot mitkä ei sitten mahdukkaan pyörään. Mutta joo tuossa uudessa tulossa olevassa cx 600 meridassa ei tosin ole etuvaihtajaa, mutta veikkaan, että silti tuo "40mm" gravel king sk olisi liian muhku taakse. Siihen laitan alle nanot alkuun ja jos ne sulaa yhtä nopeasti alle, kuin nykyisessä olevat g-onet, niin varastosta löytyy gravel king sk:t mitoissa "32mm" ja "35mm". Tänään pitäisi uuden pyörän tulla ja sitten pitäisi vain löytää kalenterista aikaa osien vaihtoon, niin saisi uuden ajoon ja vanhan myytyä pois.

----------


## veke

> En laske tuota gravel king sk:ta 40mm renkaaksi, kun sen todellinen leveys on jotain 43mm ja se 35mm on 38mm. Typerästi ilmoitettu mitat, koska ne ei pidä ollenkaan paikkaansa ja joku tietämätön voi ostaa turhan isot mitkä ei sitten mahdukkaan pyörään. Mutta joo tuossa uudessa tulossa olevassa cx 600 meridassa ei tosin ole etuvaihtajaa, mutta veikkaan, että silti tuo "40mm" gravel king sk olisi liian muhku taakse. Siihen laitan alle nanot alkuun ja jos ne sulaa yhtä nopeasti alle, kuin nykyisessä olevat g-onet, niin varastosta löytyy gravel king sk:t mitoissa "32mm" ja "35mm". Tänään pitäisi uuden pyörän tulla ja sitten pitäisi vain löytää kalenterista aikaa osien vaihtoon, niin saisi uuden ajoon ja vanhan myytyä pois.



Jos 600 on samoilla mitoilla 500:n kanssa niin "40mm" GK mahtuisi. Mulla 500:ssa ainoastaan se etuvaihtajan vivun pää (johon vaihdevaijeri tulee) on lokarin tiellä. Arvelin syksyn tullen hommaavani paremmat täyspitkät lokarit ja jyrsin takalokariin tuohon vivun kohtaan tilaa.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Eilinen sade ja sateen uhka toivat vapaaillan, joten uusi pyörä saatiinkin heti ajoon. Ei ihan puhdas GG-pyörä, mutta enemmän kuitenkin gg kuin cx, joten siksi tungen kuvani tänne. Aika vähän jäi taakse tilaa tuon 40mm nanon kanssa, mutta siellä se nyt kuitenkin pyörii.

----------


## stenu

Olikohan nämä Fairlighit jo huomioitu täällä tai löytyiskö peräti jo joku pyöräkin Suomesta? Reiska 853 -runkoinen Straelkin menisi myös gg-hommeleihin hyväkuntoisemmilla hiekkateillä, mutta varsinkin tämä Faran. Fiksusti mietityn oloinen Reiska 631 -runko ja kokovaihtoehtoja reilusti. Runkosetti alle 700€ tai kompliittina esim. hydro-Ultegroilla reilu 2100€, joten hintakin on kilpailukykyinen.

----------


## frp

^^Taitaa olla samat lokarit, jotka pistin vaimon pyörään jokin aika sitten. Vinkkinä: jos et huomannut niin lokarien takapään kiinnikkeen pystyi asentamaan väärinpäin, jolloin metallituki kiertää lokarin ulkokautta. Lähelle asennettaessa mielestäni parempi tapa niin ei tule ahdasta kohtaa, joka kerää roskaa.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Curanan lokarit on noi tossa mun pyörässä. Ei riitä aisassa pituus asentaa ulkopuolelle, kun ne on pätkitty joskus toisen pyörän mukaan.

----------


## frp

Joo samat Curanat. Niihin saa tilattua erikseen aisoja ja muita nippeleitä. Nuo etupään möhlöt säätö-kiinnikkeetkin voi korvata siroilla metallikiinnikkeillä kun tilasi erikseen toisen pidemmän aisan ja metallinippelit. Nuo on kyllä mielestäni parhaat kokolokarit, kun niillä saa siistin asennuksen ilman törröttäviä aisan päitä tms. Eivätkä paina paljoa.

----------


## Arhipoff

Postataas tänne fiilistelyjä vaikkakin vääränlainen pyörä...
Reissu, jolla soran lisäksi matkalla oli polkua sekä metsäautotietä, mutta hyvin tuntui Nanot tubeleksena pelaavan. Ja omaan silmään nuo renkaat näyttä krossarissa hassun muhkuilta. Aikaisempi vertailukohta tosin Vittoria cross xg 32mm sisureilla...



Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TheMiklu

Äksähän se siinä^
Autoilija ei kattonu minne ajo ja tuhos meikän sinisen kaunokaisen London Roadin (ja kauden muutenki), joten se on nyt sotakoneenvihreä autoja vihaava liikkuva rankaisulaitos. Roadrage mk 1 aloittaa katupartioinnin. U-lukko justice!
Katotaan oikeet kuvat sitten kun projekti valmistuu. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Laerppi

:Cool:

----------


## Tukkasotka

:Cool:

----------


## TheMiklu

On siinä iso läjä komeita fillareita!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

All Cityn uusin eli Gravel-spesifinen "Cosmic Stallion":



http://allcitycycles.com/blog/_singl..._a.c.e._tubing

----------


## stenu

:Hymy: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAJT...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Plus

Fiksun oloinen tuo Cosmic Stallion ihan valmiinakin setuppina. Mikähän lienee kotimaan hinta...

----------


## stenu

Joo niin on. Pitkä chainstay vähän vaivaisi itseäni, mutta joku joka haluaa tosi vakaata menoa voi jopa tykätä ja jos pitää mahtua 45-millistä renkulaa ja kaksi eturatasta, niin ei oikein muuta voi kuin venyttää chainstaytä. Pienemmissä rungoissa on sen verran loivat keulat, että vähän isompi rake olisi parempi, mutta kustannussyistä on ymmärrettävää, että on sama etuhaarukka kautta linjan.

Trumpin toilailuista hyötyy fillariostajat, kun dolsun kurssi on vähän notkahtanut, joten suomihinnatkin voi taas olla vähän kohtuullisempia.

----------


## Taneli79

Plug tekee paluun teräkseen. Osaako joku arvioida Tangen putken laatua vs esim. Reiska tai Columbus? Äkkiseltään vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta ja moneen käyttöön taipuvalta pyörältä. Ilmestynee tammikuussa 2018.

http://road.cc/content/tech-news/226...r-klunker-hack

----------


## ealex

^ https://www.tange-design.com/tubing_detail.php?sn=48

----------


## stenu

^^ Lienee melkolailla verrattavissa Reynolds 520 ja Columbus Thron (?) -setteihin eli käytännössä lämpökäsittelemätöntä 4130 CroMoa. Painavahkot putket, joissa pienehköt ulkohalkaisijat ja paksuhkot seinämät. Keskikokoinen runko arviolta 2,3 kg.

----------


## Köfte

Nykyinen Thron on os-putkea kaksoisohennuksella; punnivertailua:
_Thron frame weight: 2,067g, compared to 531: 1,875g._

Tuo minun Thron-runko on vanhempaa tekoa/kevyempi, 
pojan 531-Reiska on juuri tuota painoluokkaa.

Tiedä häntä sitten, miten materiaaleja on muuteltu aikojen saatossa.

Aikoinaan Tangen rungot olivat kovinkin arvostettuja, esim radalla ja
Nishikin maantie/retkiosastolla.

Ajokelpoisia teräsrunkoja silti kaikki_.

_

----------


## stenu

Joo eipä ohentamattomia putkia taida löytyä ainakaan tämän genren pyöristä lainkaan.

Cromor näyttää olevan Columbuksen perus-cromo-setti nimeltään nykyään ja Thronia ei löydy Columbuksen spekseistä enää lainkaan. Nuo painot voi koskea vannejarruspekseillä ja ohuella kaulaputkella varustettua maantierunkoa. Nykyaikaisen levaripyörän paino on ihan jotain muuta. Vanha "OS"-termi tarkoittaa, että vaakaputki on 28,6 ja viisto 31,7. Taitaa Reiskan 520:stakin löytyä "OS"-vaihtoehdot.

Parempien putkisettien kanssa krossi yms. tyyppisissä pyörissä yleisempi ratkaisu nykyään taitaa olla vaaka 31,7 ja viisto 35. Seinämät 0,6/0,4/0,6 ja 0,7/0,45/0,7 mm tai jotain sinne päin.

http://www.columbustubi.com/eng/4_4_1.htm

----------


## Blackborow

Mulla oli se edellisen terässukupolven Plug tangen putkilla. Ihan mukava pyörä sinänsä ajaa, mutta painava ja löysähän se oli, kuten tuon hintaluokan teräsraamit yleensä on.

----------


## stenu

> Aikoinaan Tangen rungot olivat kovinkin arvostettuja, esim radalla ja
> Nishikin maantie/retkiosastolla.



Tangelta kuten kaikilta muiltakin leimaputkivalmistajilta löytyy perus-CroMoa ja sitten niitä parempia settejä, joissa on usein omat (mahdollisesti jopa patentoidut) seokset eli sinällään se, että on Tangen tai Reynoldsin tai jonkun muun putket ei tarkoita paljoakaan.

Edullisempien runkojen valmistajista ainakin Soma käyttää vielä Tangen Prestigeä, joka on lämpökäsiteltyä ja josta kaiketi tehdään pääasiassa perinteisillä OS-mitoilla olevia runkoja. Mulla oli joskus OS-putkinen Smoothie-maantiepyörä 54-kokoisena ja sen runko oli kiva ajaa ja painoi jotain vähän päälle 1,8 kg. Ruostui vaan harvinaisen helposti.

Tangen nykyputkien speksitkin löytyy: https://www.tange-design.com/tubing_list.php

^ Vanhat Chargen rungot oli muistaakseni ikivanhoilla mitoilla olevaa Prestigeä. Vaakaputki 25,4 ja viisto 28,6 ehkä.

----------


## ibeatyouanytime

Isommilla (40mm, 50mm, 60mm, ++) gummeilla chainstay ja Q-factor kasvaa ainakin itselle sietämättömäksi pidemmille vedoille(up to 400km). Kai niillä jauhaa soraa pienemmät matkat, mutta niiden edut alkavat kadota siinä 40mm.

----------


## Taneli79

> ^^ Lienee melkolailla verrattavissa Reynolds 520 ja Columbus Thron (?) -setteihin eli käytännössä lämpökäsittelemätöntä 4130 CroMoa. Painavahkot putket, joissa pienehköt ulkohalkaisijat ja paksuhkot seinämät. Keskikokoinen runko arviolta 2,3 kg.



Taitaa olla painon osalta samaa luokkaa kuin esim. Surlyn Straggler. Omaan makuun tuo on ylipainoinen lenkkipyöräksi. Kuormattuna retkellä tai arkipyöränä voisi toimia paremmin.

----------


## Taneli79

> Mulla oli se edellisen terässukupolven Plug tangen putkilla. Ihan mukava pyörä sinänsä ajaa, mutta painava ja löysähän se oli, kuten tuon hintaluokan teräsraamit yleensä on.



Ja jos on lisäksi vielä löysä, niin on kyllä pakko unohtaa.

----------


## tiaalto

Pahoittelen kysymyksen kerettiläisyyttä, mutta olisikohan jollain kokemusta verrata GG:ksi laskettavaa pyörää ja kireähköä kymppikiloista XC-maasturia toisiinsa ensinmainitulle tyypillisessä soratierälläyksessä? GMBN tai GCN teki hiljattain featuren aiheesta mutta se jätti vähän kylmäksi.

Motivaatio kysymykseen syntyi kun parin uuden kartoittamani lenkin lyhkäiset polkuosiot osoittautuivat aika Enduroksi...

----------


## JackOja

> ... olisikohan jollain kokemusta verrata GG:ksi laskettavaa pyörää ja kireähköä kymppikiloista XC-maasturia toisiinsa ensinmainitulle tyypillisessä soratierälläyksessä? ...



Juu. Kummallakin pirun kivaa.

----------


## plr

Veikkaan myös, että molemmilla on hauskaa. Jos ajat enduropätkää, niin maasturi voisi olla sinne hyvä. Oma preferenssi hiekka- ja sorateille on cyclocrossari.

----------


## Blackborow

No joo. Vastalanattu soratie niin maasturi on parempi. Samoin se on paljon miellyttävämpi ajaa pidemmissä laskuissa vakautensa vuoksi. Molempi parempi.

Metsäautoteiden tasolle kun mennään tai tie on oikein kuoppainen niin maasturi toki taas edellä. Itsellä se on toki täysjäykkä. Häviää droppitankoiselle lähinnä pidemmillä suorilla, mutta niitä on ainakin niillä sorateillä mitä minä ajan häviävän vähän.

----------


## LJL

> Pahoittelen kysymyksen kerettiläisyyttä, mutta olisikohan jollain kokemusta verrata GG:ksi laskettavaa pyörää ja kireähköä kymppikiloista XC-maasturia toisiinsa ensinmainitulle tyypillisessä soratierälläyksessä?



Mulla on (tällä hetkellä -painava) 9,9kg 100mm 29" xc-täysjousto ja 8,8kg Ritcheyn SwissCross 35mm Gravelkingeillä, ja molemmat on toki erinomaisen hauskoja, mutta ei kahta sanaa että pelkkään soratierälläykseen valitsen jälkimmäisen. Sen sijaan poluille maasturi.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kireähköllä kymppikiloisella XC-maasturilla ajamisesta tiedän yhtä vähän kuin muunkinlaisilla maasturileilla ajamisesta, mutta eivätkö soratiet tule melko pian tylsiksi silloin kun ne eivät enää ole vain siirtymäpätkiä polkujen ja maasto-osuuksien välillä?

Itse jäykähköllä ja (kaikkineen) kymppikilosella cyclocrossarilla ajavana koen lyhyehköt, vääränlaiset ja (minua) ajoteknisesti haastavat polkupätkät vaihteluna joiden jälkeen soratiellä on taas tuplasti mukavampaa ja hauskempaa ajaa ja joka auttaa suhteuttamaan sorateiden epämukavuusosuudet (joilla muuten ehkä kokisi ajavansa ihan vääränlaisella pyörällä). Kun ylpeys on jo kokenut niin monta kolausta, ei tunnumyöskään ollenkaan häpeälliseltä todeta etten jostain kohdasta ajamalla selviä ja jalkautua; sekin kuuluu minusta GG:hen tai sen suomalaiseen versioon.

Mutta GG:n luonteeseen kuuluu minusta olennaisena myös se ettei sitä ole tarkoitettu vain kippurasarvisille pyörille vaan että jokainen voi valita sellaisen ajokaluston jonka kokee omimmaksi, toimivimmaksi ja hauskimmaksi (tai vain sellaisen joka on jo olemassa, mitään uuttahan ei GG:tä varten tarvitse välttämättä hankkia vaikka meille sitä kuinka kaupattaisiin).


PS Ne jotka näitä cycloasioita paremmin tuntevat tosin ovat kertoneet että rengasleveyttä kasvattamalla, sisureista luopumalla ja siten alhaisemmilla rengaspaineilla "hankalienkin" paikkojen ajaminen olisi paitsi mukavampaa myös helpompaa.

----------


## Blackborow

> Kireähköllä kymppikiloisella XC-maasturilla ajamisesta tiedän yhtä vähän kuin muunkinlaisilla maasturileilla ajamisesta, mutta eivätkö soratiet tule melko pian tylsiksi silloin kun ne eivät enää ole vain siirtymäpätkiä polkujen ja maasto-osuuksien välillä?



Vähemmän tylsää se on tuollaista mutkaista ja mäkistä vaihtelevaa soratien pätkää ajaa millä tahansa kuin nylkyttää valkoista viivaa seuraten asfalttia.

Rengasvalinnat vaikuttaa toki paljon. Itselläni on tuossa täysjäykässä semislicksit. En tosin ole punninnut tuota katiskaa enkä aio punnita. Painaa minkä painaa.

Tuonne pistin joskus keväällä kuvia grindailuista maasturilla. Noissa maisemissa maasturi toimi hyvin http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...22#post2671822

----------


## velib

Mielipidekysymyshän tuo on, itse en jaksa maasturilla ajella sorateitä (okei, kymppikiloisesta ei ole kokemusta), kun taas kaveri ajelee täpärillä mielellään myös maantielenkkejä. Itse tykkään ajella sellaisella pyörällä, että ajossa on vähän haastetta tai ainakin alustan tuntee. Pururatakin on tylsä cyclolla, mutta soratiet ja nopeat helpot polut ajan mieluiten sillä, juurakossa sitten taas täpäri tai läski. Toki jotkut tiet ovat niin huonossa kunnossa tai pehmeitä, että niitä ei oikein aja cyclollakaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Vähemmän tylsää se on tuollaista mutkaista ja mäkistä vaihtelevaa soratien pätkää ajaa millä tahansa kuin nylkyttää valkoista viivaa seuraten asfalttia.



Kuten jokainen joka ajaa asfalttiteitä maantiepyörällä yhtään enempää hyvin tietää, siinä ei (a) ole kysymys nylkyttämisestä eikä siinä (b) seurata valkoista viivaa. Mutta kuten jokaiselle jokaiselle joka ei ole pelkkä ääliö tai tyhjänpäiväisten huomautusten esittäjä on selvää ei "Gravel Grinding" -ketjussa mitään eikä koskaan verrata asfalttiteiden ajamiseen maantiepyörällä- 

Sorateiden tylsyydellä tarkoitin sitä että että maastopyörällä ajaessa ne voivat ymmärtääkseni muodostua teknisesti liian helpoiksi ja liian mukaviksi - eli sama ilmiö jonka jotkut kokevat jo liian sileillä ja tasaisilla poluilla jotka eivät tarjoa riittävästi haasteita - mutta tämähän on luonnollisesti vahvasti subjektiivinen juttu. Joku voi nauttia pelkästä rullaavuudesta, menosta ja flowsta, maisemista (vaikka ne olisivatkin vain sitä samaa suomalaista metsää, peltoa, niittyä ja hakkuuaukeraa) ja luonnon äänistä ja tuoksuista. Joku toinen voi keskittyä pitämään tiettyä vauhtia, tehoa tai sykettä. 

Ja onhan se niin soratiellä kuin asfaltillakin ihan kuin mitä Harri Kirvesniemi aikoinaan totesi maastohiihdostakin: siinä missä toinen näkee ja kokee vain tylsän ja samanlaisena jatkuvan tien, toinen näkee miltei koko ajan muuttuvat olosuhteet joiden mukaan omaa tekniikkaansa ja suoritustaan pitää säätää optimiin päästäkseen





> Tuonne pistin joskus keväällä kuvia grindailuista maasturilla. Noissa maisemissa maasturi toimi hyvin http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...22#post2671822



Tyhmää olisikin olla ottamatta huomioon paikalliset olosuhteet ja ne tiet joilla tietää ajavansa eniten. Aivan yhtä tyhmää kuin pitää valintojensa lähtökohtana huonoimpia mahdollisia mutta kuitenkin suhteellisen lyhytaikaisia olosuhteita ja teitä joilla ei kuitenkaan aja tai tarvitse juurikaan ajaa. 

Lisäksi on aina syytä pitää mielessä onko omilta asenteiltaan ja omalta suuntautumiseltaan ajokalustonsa suhteen enemmän "alipyöräilijä" kuin "ylipyöräilijä". Kumpikaan mieltymys ei ole sen parempi tai arvokkaampi - ja voi kaiken hyväksi muuttua, jopa useampaan kertaan, pyöräilyelämän aikana!

----------


## tiaalto

Ettei nyt tule väärinkäsityksiä niin tuommoisen muutaman sadan metrin polkupätkän ottaa ihan mielellään haasteena käyräsarvisellakin ja pirun hauskaa oli eilisessäkin enskarännissä vaikka jalka kävikin maassa aika tiuhaan. Pohdinkin lähinnä että onko sellainen pyörä mahdollinen millä voisi nautiskella sorateistä, olla kuolematta ikävään pakollisilla asvalttisiirtymillä ja vielä kaiken lisäksi lisätä lenkkiin muutaman kilometrin polkuja reviirin laajentamiseksi. Vastaus taitaisi selvitä ainoastaan kokeilemalla itse  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> ...Pohdinkin lähinnä että onko sellainen pyörä mahdollinen millä voisi nautiskella sorateistä, olla kuolematta ikävään pakollisilla asvalttisiirtymillä ja vielä kaiken lisäksi lisätä lenkkiin muutaman kilometrin polkuja reviirin laajentamiseksi....



On. Olen ennenkin maininnut (tässä topicissa), että tuollaiseen seikkailu- tai tutkimusmatkailuajeluun ~kymppikiloinen täysjäykkä teräskaksysäri on mitä mainioin vehje. Leveät Ralliranet alla ja mukava satula ja täydellinen ajogeometria tekee paljon.

TOKI ajan itse pääsääntöisesti pääsääntöiset GG-ajelut spesifisellä GG-fillarilla ja kiva sillä on ajella polkujakin jos ei ihan enskaa ole. Mutta silloin kun on ~enempi polkuja ja niiden "etsiskelyä" tiedossa lähden maasturilla. Tai silloin kun haluaa ottaa repussa tavaraa mukaan, kippurasarvisen kanssa reppu on dorka.
Eilenkin totesin Meikossa, että ens kerralla ajan tänne mtb:lla, niin ei tarvitse pysytellä pääväylillä.

----------


## Jomppanen

Onko Surlyn Stragglerista kokemuksia ?
http://surlybikes.com/bikes/straggler

Joustaako runko vai onko se ihan I-palkkia?
Vaatiiko runko erityistä huolenpitoa vai riittääkö että ruiskii öljyä sisään joka reiästä syksyllä ja pesee joskus?
Osuuko eturengas varpaisiin?

Mulla ei ole edes tarvetta tuollaiselle ja yleisesti ottaen en ole kovin ihastunut drobbitankoisiin mutta jotain hienoa tuossa on olevinaan.
Saattais tuo olla minuutin nopeampi työmatkalla kapeammilla kumeilla kuin hybridi, ainakin kesällä.

----------


## ealex

On kokemuksia, runko on turhan jäykkä minun makuun mutta haarukka on todella mukava levyjarruhaarukaksi. Pidemmän vaakaputken takia soveltuu myös suoratangolle. Mutta silti eturengas osuu varpaisiin 54-koossa. Rungon ED-käsittely on todella hyvä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Pohdinkin lähinnä että onko sellainen pyörä mahdollinen millä voisi nautiskella sorateistä, olla kuolematta ikävään pakollisilla asvalttisiirtymillä ja vielä kaiken lisäksi lisätä lenkkiin muutaman kilometrin polkuja reviirin laajentamiseksi. Vastaus taitaisi selvitä ainoastaan kokeilemalla itse







> On. Olen ennenkin maininnut (tässä topicissa), että tuollaiseen seikkailu- tai tutkimusmatkailuajeluun ~kymppikiloinen täysjäykkä teräskaksysäri on mitä mainioin vehje. Leveät Ralliranet alla ja mukava satula ja täydellinen ajogeometria tekee paljon.



Olen samaa mieltä, täysjäykkä 29" sopivilla renkailla on aika hyvä.  Mutta aika paljon se on kiinni niistä omista mieltymyksistä. Jos tarkoitus on hissukseen nautiskella niistä polun pätkistä, niin se täysjäykkä sopii siihen oikein hienosti. Sellainen reikä päässä tykittely on toinen juttu.  :Hymy: 

Mutta jos speksaa fillarin sen "pahimman" alustan mukaan, niin sen jälkeen ne helpot soratiet muuttuu helposti aika tylsiksi. Ainakin minun mielestä joku 720-740 mm leveä maastotanko on hiekkatiellä aika tyhmän tuntuinen, vaikka alla olisi millaiset renkaat. Sama pyörä kapeammalla tangolla ja hiukan pidemmällä stemmillä onkin sitten toinen juttu.

Ja tästä syystä kavensin oman 29" maasturin tangon 680 mm mittaiseksi ja renkaiksi on tulollaan Maxxis Ikonit, ehkä... ja jäykkä keula on jo varastossa valmiina.   :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> On kokemuksia, runko on turhan jäykkä minun makuun mutta haarukka on todella mukava levyjarruhaarukaksi..



Tuohon lauseeseen sisältyy ylevämpi totuus  :Hymy: . Richard Sachsia lainaten:

*Many handmade bikes these days have production carbon forks from Enve or Ritchey. Yours don’t; you make your own steel forks. Why?*
No, it’s better! People went to non-ferrous forks because the mountain  bike thing tanked, and the fork industry started to support the bike  industry. The Diamondbacks, Fujis, Treks, they never made their own forks, and I’ve always made my own forks. In my mind, a complete frame-builder makes the fork too.

 A fork is not a component; a fork does not have a barcode added. I’m  pissing in the wind, because I’m definitely from a different generation,  but very little can offend me more than seeing a well-made or handmade  bike with a guy shoving a carbon fork in. To me that says “I don’t know  how to make a fork.” If you don’t know how to make a fork, you shouldn’t  be taking money for the frame.

----------


## Jami2003

> On. Olen ennenkin maininnut (tässä topicissa), että tuollaiseen seikkailu- tai tutkimusmatkailuajeluun ~kymppikiloinen täysjäykkä teräskaksysäri on mitä mainioin vehje. Leveät Ralliranet alla ja mukava satula ja täydellinen ajogeometria tekee paljon.
> 
> TOKI ajan itse pääsääntöisesti pääsääntöiset GG-ajelut spesifisellä GG-fillarilla ja kiva sillä on ajella polkujakin jos ei ihan enskaa ole. Mutta silloin kun on ~enempi polkuja ja niiden "etsiskelyä" tiedossa lähden maasturilla. Tai silloin kun haluaa ottaa repussa tavaraa mukaan, kippurasarvisen kanssa reppu on dorka.
> Eilenkin totesin Meikossa, että ens kerralla ajan tänne mtb:lla, niin ei tarvitse pysytellä pääväylillä.



Jostain syystä tykkään ajella tieajot kippurasarvilla ja maastot suoralla. Maastopyöräni on huomattavasti kevyempi kuin oma gg pyöräni (joka on steel is real jne) mutta siitä huolimatta sorateiden ajo on pakollista siirtymää kisakireälläkin maasturilla. Vaikka nopeus on varmaan ihan sama ja nimismiehen kiharoissa vielä parempi.

Toillainen täysjäykkä maasturi houkuttaisi hankkia kakkos paikkakunnalle vitos pyöräksi mutta ruojat maksaa niin paljon että järkevämpää olisi ostaa pomppukepillä jonka laittaisi saman tien kiertoon.

----------


## ivuorine

Sattuuko kellään olemaan kokemuksia Planet-X:n GG-pyöristä? Hiilikuitua saa edullisesti mutta minkälaista... 

Olen hankkimassa käyräsarvista pyörää työmatkoille. Ajelen myös talvella. Olen innostunut 1x11-vaihteistosta. Maastossa ei pahemmin tule ajeltua mutta mahdollisuus laittaa vähän paksummat nastarenkaat on plussaa. Pidän perus cc-/maantiepyörää hieman pystymmästä ajoasennosta.

Kiitos!

----------


## Blackborow

Jokos tää oli täällä https://www.907bikes.com/sterna

Mennee otsikon kategoriaan.

----------


## frp

Vähän huonosti seurannut markkinoita. Löytyykö näillä spekseillä runkoa (niin että myydään pelkkänä runkona):
- halpa
- luultavasti alumiinia
- väh. 40mm kumit mahtuu 
- (piilo)lokarikiinnikkeet
- käyräsarvisen mitat
- flatmount levyjarrukiinnitys
- bonusta jos rungonsisäiset kaapeloinnit

Lähimpänä planetx london road, joka maksaa vain pari sataa, mutta ainakin flatmount puuttuu ja aika painava.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Tuo täyttänee vaatimuksesi:

https://www.mangobikes.com/shop/part...t-ar-frameset/

----------


## Takamisakari

Perskutti kun on kauhia GG-kuume. Nykyinen kulkine Focuksen CX 2 (tai joku vastaava) eli kuituinen krossari vannejarruilla. Tuolla on ajettu kaikenlaista suolta aina 100km maantielenkeille erilaisilla rengastuksilla. Kevyt, mukava, nopea, ittelle juuri oikea geo.  Nyt kuitenkin kiinnostelisi joku adventure- henkisempi vehje, varsinkin kun työmatka-ajot talvella voisi ajaa samalla vehkeellä. Spessu Sequoia (työpaikan telineessä) herättää ostohaluja, samoin katselin jo aikaisemmin Devinci Hatchettia, mutta en tiedä tuliko noita koskaan suomeen. Speksit: alle2K€, n.35-40mm kumet nastoina, 1x kammet, materiaali vapaa, miel loksukiinnikkeet,eli aika laveat speksit. Suosituksia/ajatuksia? Mitään järkeähän tässä ei ole, koska 5v vanhalla vannejarrullisella uutena kalliilla syklolla on minimaalinen myyntiarvo, mutta silti.. "kyl te tiiätte miten nää menee.."

----------


## Kalle H

^Mä melkein toivisin, että joku foorumilainen ostaisi sen On-Onen avaruuskanan, niin saataisiin siitä vähän kokemuksia. Omaan silmään se vaikuttaa aika pirun monipuoliselta ja jopa ihan kohtuu hintaiselta.
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOSPCF...ke-700c-wheels

----------


## stenu

"suolta aina 100 km maantielenkeille" ei oikein kuulosta 1x-hommelilta mun korvaan, mutta näinhän nää jutut tosiaan menee..

----------


## stenu

> ^Mä melkein toivisin, että joku foorumilainen ostaisi sen On-Onen avaruuskanan, niin saataisiin siitä vähän kokemuksia. Omaan silmään se vaikuttaa aika pirun monipuoliselta ja jopa ihan kohtuu hintaiselta.



Frame Weight, Approx, (med) (g)
1550

Fork Weight, Approx, (med) (g)
595



No ei ainakaan tartte pelätä, että toi notkuisi...

----------


## JackOja

> Frame Weight, Approx, (med) (g)
> 1550
> 
> 
> No ei ainakaan tartte pelätä, että toi notkuisi...







> ... it's surprisingly lightweight, especially if you're coming from steel or titanium frames.



Ai niinkö? Mikä pointti tehdä noin painava hiilarirunko. Onko hiilari sexy  :Hymy:

----------


## frp

> Tuo täyttänee vaatimuksesi:
> 
> https://www.mangobikes.com/shop/part...t-ar-frameset/



Ei näytä flatmount jarrukiinnityksiltä?

----------


## Kalle H

> Frame Weight, Approx, (med) (g)
> 1550
> 
> Fork Weight, Approx, (med) (g)
> 595
> 
> 
> 
> No ei ainakaan tartte pelätä, että toi notkuisi...



En nyt tiedä mihin tota pitäisi verrata, mutta esim. kolme kertaa kalliimpi 3T:n LUTEUS II TEAM painaa seuraavasti. Onhan noissa painoissa toki eroa, mutta en nyt sitten tiedä miten tuo ylimäräinen 400g vaikuttaa rungossa. Toisaalta esim On-Onen melko vastaavilla ominaisuuksilla oleva bish bash bosh painaa 1250g.

https://store.3tcycling.com/en/produ...-team-459.html
Weight (frame only):1150g

https://www.3tcycling.com/road/en/bi...-team-stealth/
Weight:550 g

----------


## stenu

> Onhan noissa painoissa toki eroa, mutta en nyt sitten tiedä miten tuo ylimäräinen 400g vaikuttaa rungossa.



No kuten sanottu, sen 400 grammaa kevyemmän kuiturungon voisi ainakin olettaa joustavan oikeista paikoista, 400 grammaa painavamman vältämättä ei. Toisessa on kuitenkin 35 % enemmän kuitua ja hartsia kuin toisessa.

----------


## Kalle H

> No kuten sanottu, sen 400 grammaa kevyemmän kuiturungon voisi ainakin olettaa joustavan oikeista paikoista, 400 grammaa painavamman vältämättä ei. Toisessa on kuitenkin 35 % enemmän kuitua ja hartsia kuin toisessa.



Tai sitten harsia on valunut n. 400g keskiön alueelle, jolloin pyörä on uskomattoman vakajaa ajaa mm. tiukoissa soratien mutkissa  :No huh!: 

Mutta joo kyllähän se niin on, että ei tuota 1550g kuiturunkoa voi kovin kevyeksi väittää.

----------


## paaton

400gr painoero taitaa kuitenkin näkyä myös hinnassa. Minusta tuo on parempi just noin päin. Jos se halpa oneone painaisi saman mitä 3t, niin tuo ei lupaisi hyvää keston kannalta.

----------


## Takamisakari

> "suolta aina 100 km maantielenkeille" ei oikein kuulosta 1x-hommelilta mun korvaan, mutta näinhän nää jutut tosiaan menee..



No ei juu, ehkä huono sanavalinta, tallissa on kyllä muutama fillari jo valmiina sekä suolle että maantielle että uusi laite olis kyllä ensisijaisesti soratiekuljin ja työmatkavehje. Ti- kirjaimet kummittelee kyllä mielessä, pitäis ehkä vaan miettiä voisko budjettia kasvattaa myymällä jjotain muuta

----------


## Mohkku

> ^Mä melkein toivisin, että joku foorumilainen ostaisi sen On-Onen avaruuskanan, niin saataisiin siitä vähän kokemuksia. Omaan silmään se vaikuttaa aika pirun monipuoliselta ja jopa ihan kohtuu hintaiselta.
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOSPCF...ke-700c-wheels



Tai sitten Whyte Fristonin, Sportaxin ovh-hinta euron alle Takamisakarin budjettirajan. Tuo geometria vaan kiinnostaa, toimiiko se?

----------


## Köfte

Avaruuskana voisi olla hyvä työmatkutinvempele; mietiskelin asiaa jo aikaisemmin.
Pitää kuutioida asiaa uudelleen työtilanteen  ehkä kehittyessä.

----------


## stenu

> 400gr painoero taitaa kuitenkin näkyä myös hinnassa. Minusta tuo on parempi just noin päin. Jos se halpa oneone painaisi saman mitä 3t, niin tuo ei lupaisi hyvää keston kannalta.



Ehkä tai ehkä ei. Jossain kiinakuitujuttuja käsittelevässä artikkelissa luki, että ylipainoisia kuituosia kannattaa välttää, koska usein ylipainoisuus johtuu siitä, että kuitujen määrässä on säästelty ja korvattu lisäämällä hartsin määrää, jolloin lopputulos on heikompi mutta painavampi. Mutta mistäpä noista tietää ja niinhän se vanha viisaus sanoo, että jos haluat halpaa, hyvää ja kevyttä, joudut valitsemaan kaksi ja unohtamaan yhden.

----------


## santei

Maastopyörän kaveriksi tekisi mieli droppitankoista pyörää millä hoituisi maantielenkit ilman, että hiekkateitä ja huonokuntoisia asvalttiteitä joutuisi varomaan. Ajattelin, että gg-pyöräksi luokiteltava sopivan kokoisilla kompromissirenkailla voisi olla hyvä? En näihin droppitankoisiin pyöriin ole aiemmin perehtynyt mutta ketjua lukemalla ja googlettamalla noita vaihtoehtoja alkaa löytyä runsaasti. Trek Crockett, Spessun Diverge/Sequoia ja Whyten Gisburnia olen hieman silmäillyt. Riittääkö 1x11 vaihteisto maantielle? Joissakin malleissa näytti olevan vain tuo vaihtoehto tarjolla. Mututuntumalla ajattelin, että 2x11 olis parempi. 

Hinta saisi pysyä kahden tonnin paikkeilla. Muita vaatimuksia en osaa esittää.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> ...Riittääkö 1x11 vaihteisto maantielle?



Joillekin riittää toisille taas ei.

Itse kuulun ensimmäiseen ryhmään. Toisaalta pyrin välttelemään maantietä.

----------


## Blackborow

Vaikka itsekin kuulun maantietä välttelevien ryhmään niin mulla on 2x11. Itseäni kun tahtoo tiellä ajaessa häiritä pakan isommat hypyt, mutta luultavasti 1x11:llakin maantiellä pärjää, vaikka optimaalinen se ei sinne ole, mutta hiekkatiepyöräähän tässä oltiinkin hakemassa. 1x11 on nyt muotia, joten sopivia malleja voi joutua katselemaan tuolta cyclocrossien puolelta. Esim. Canyon Inflite.

----------


## Kalle H

Aika tasaiset ne hypyt lopulta on noissa laajempienkin napojen nopeessa päässä (taitaa olla rattaa aina 2 hampaan välein), suuremmat hypyt on sitten siellä kevyessä päässä missä ne ei mielestäni haittaa.

Kesällä ajelin 1650km Norjan/Ruotsin reissu jossa 38*11-36 välitykset riitti mulle itselleni pitkiin 12% ylämäkiin sekä päiviin jolloin paahdettiin +200km myötätuuleen reissuvarusteiden kanssa 30km/h keskarilla.

Sanoisin siis, että 11 vaihdetta riittää ihan hyvin. Mutta toki sillä tiheämmällä 10 tai 11 paikalla saa vielä tiheämmät välitykset jos sellaisia kaipaa.

----------


## Takamisakari

Kana on hyvännäköinen (pl nuo massiiviset oranssit logot).

----------


## Mohkku

> Joillekin riittää toisille taas ei.
> 
> Itse kuulun ensimmäiseen ryhmään. Toisaalta pyrin välttelemään maantietä.



Riittää maanteille, mutta riittääkö sen jälkeen muualle. Kysehän on vaihteiston skaalasta, ei välityksen pituudesta, jonka saa eturattaalla sopivaksi. Toisaalta pari suurinta vaihdetta ei ainakaan minulla ole milloinkaan käytössä tasaisessa ajossa, joten jos alamäissä joutuu hiukan leikkaamaan huippunopeuksia, keskinopeuteen se ei vaikuta yhtään. Jos siis tämä on ok, 1x on mahdollista rakentaa välityksiltään toimivaksi. Itse ajan mielummin 2x-vaihteistolla, mutta minun käyttö on eri asia kuin jonkun toisen käyttö. eli en tyrkytä omaa ratkaisuani oikeana vaihtoehtona.

Pakan porrastusta kannattaa tutkia myös siten, että jos 10-vaihteinen 11-32 on ok, tällöin 11-vaihteinen 11-36 on myös ok. Porrastus pysyy samana. Erona on vain yksi vaihde lisää alapäähän.

----------


## JackOja

> Riittää maanteille, mutta riittääkö sen jälkeen muualle....



Toisille riittää toisille taas ei. Itse kuulun ensinmainittuihin.

Mä olen jo niin vanha, että olen aloittanut (kunnollisen) fillarointini 1x5 ja 1x6 -vaihteistoilla enkä osaa ehkä siksi kaivata enempiä eturattaita. Nykyään tuo 10 tai 11 lehteä takana on ihan ylellisyyttä. Kaikki ajot on hoitunut (mulla) mainiosti, lenkkeily ja lastatulla fillarilla matkailu mäkisessä maastossa. En määkään silti tyrkytä kellekään ja kukin tavallaan. Halusin vain tuoda (taas) esille sen, että yhdelläkin "pärjää".

EDIT: meinaan kyllä kokeilla seuraavan rempan yhteydessä ovaaliratasta. Jospa se toisi hieman "kevennystä" tiukimpiin nousuihin.

----------


## Blackborow

> Aika tasaiset ne hypyt lopulta on noissa laajempienkin napojen nopeessa päässä (taitaa olla rattaa aina 2 hampaan välein), suuremmat hypyt on sitten siellä kevyessä päässä missä ne ei mielestäni haittaa.



Se on silti 2 hampaan hyppy vaikka olisikin tasaisesti...

Kyllähän se on jokaisen henkilökohtaisesti ajomaastojensa ja tapojensa perusteella arvioitava mikä riittää ja mikä ei. Aika turhaa tulla tuputtamaan mitään sillä perusteella, että mulle riittää ja olen ajanut niin ja niin paljon sillä ja tällä. Ajoin minäkin aikoinaan sinkulalla 60 kilsan lenkkejä ja työmatkaa tuhansia kilsoja, joten vaihteet on täysin turhia.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Aika turhaa tulla tuputtamaan mitään sillä perusteella, että mulle riittää ja olen ajanut niin ja niin paljon sillä ja tällä.



Eihän tässä nyt kukaan mitään alkanut tuputtamaan. Kysyttiin kokemuksia 1x11-systeemistä maantiellä ja jengi kertoi että omiin ajoihin riittänyt tai ei riittänyt.

----------


## Kalle H

> Se on silti 2 hampaan hyppy vaikka olisikin tasaisesti...
> 
> Kyllähän se on jokaisen henkilökohtaisesti ajomaastojensa ja tapojensa perusteella arvioitava mikä riittää ja mikä ei. Aika turhaa tulla tuputtamaan mitään sillä perusteella, että mulle riittää ja olen ajanut niin ja niin paljon sillä ja tällä. Ajoin minäkin aikoinaan sinkulalla 60 kilsan lenkkejä ja työmatkaa tuhansia kilsoja, joten vaihteet on täysin turhia.



Ööö, koitin tosiaan vain kuvailla esimerkkireissua, jossa GG-henkisen fillarin 1x vaihteisto on ollut mulle hyvä ja erittäin riittävä. Toin myös esiin välitykset jotka toimi mulla hyvin ko. reissuilla. Näiden aluvulla voi sitten halutessaan arpoa omia välityksiään kohdilleen.

Totesin myös, että onhan se tiheämpi takapakka tiheämpi. Totta on myös se että 2x systeemillä saa enemmän vaihteita jos sellaisia haluaa.

Toisaalta mulla on puhtaassa maantiepyörässäkin "kielletty" yhdistelmä eli 1x10 (50*12-25) ja olen siihenkin erittäin tyytyväinen. Tosin olin mä aikaisemmin tyytyväinen myös sinkulaan jolla ajelen mm. Tampereelta Pärnuseen (700km), tasaisessa maastossa sekin toimi oikein hyvin.

Aikasemmin mulla oli paljon noita 2x vaihteistoa, mutta nykyisin olen tykästynyt näihin 1x setteihin, mutta en toisaalta pahoita mieltäni jos joku muu pitää 2x settiä  parempana tai jopa pakollisena.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Voiko tässä kysyä hyviä kikkoja Shimpan vasemman kahvan vaihteiden siirron lukituksen?

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Se on silti 2 hampaan hyppy vaikka olisikin tasaisesti...



Helposti käy niin että 2x -systeemissäkin on 2:n hampaan hypyt ellei mieti välityksiä tarkkaan. Vanhassa cyclossa mulla oli edessä 36-46 ja 11-32 -kymppipakka. Pelkkää 2:n hampaan hyppäystä koko ajan. Vaihdoin taakse 12-27 ja olin onnellinen 95% ajasta. Nykyisessä maantie/työmatkapyörässä on edessä 36-52 ja takana 11-lehtinen 12-32 -pakka ja yllättävän vähän on iloa siitä että 5 ekaa lehteä on 1:n piikin välein kun harvemmin tulee vedettyä <35 keskarilla. Mummorattaan kanssa taas loppuu välit kesken tai oikeestaan hermo koska ketju alkaa tietty räpättää etuvaihtajaan kun vaihtaa takaa toisiks isoimmalle. Pitäis vamaan laittaa 14-28 junioripakka  :Leveä hymy: 

Tl; dr jos ei aja kovavauhtisia porukkalenkkejä niin 2x:n ylivertaisuus on aika pitkälle itsepetosta ja harhaa. Tai ainakin näin mää asian koen.

PS. jos esim shimano oikeesti rakastais maantienviertä omaks ilokseen ajelevia asiakkaitaan niin niillä olis hydraulinen 3x11 maantiegruppo.

----------


## LJL

> Voiko tässä kysyä hyviä kikkoja Shimpan vasemman kahvan vaihteiden siirron lukituksen?



Siitä on topic, jota en juuri nyt löydä. Lopputulos oli joka tapauksessa se, että 1x voimansiirrossa ei tarvitse tehdä mitään "työttömälle" etuvaihtajan kahvalle. Tämän voin reilun vuoden ja useamman tuhannen kilometrin pohjalta vahvistaa.

----------


## santei

Selkeästi tuo 2x11 vs 1x11 on hyvin pitkälle mielipidekysymys. Noh, itsellä ei ole kokemusta aiheesta joten vaikea lähteä sen perusteella (ilman koeajoja) pyöriä valikoimaan, joten olkoot nyt sitten jompikumpi näin suunnittelun alkuvaiheessa. Olisko heittää Spessun Divergelle ja Trekin Domanelle (vai Crockett?) hyviä vaihtoehtoja yli tonnin mutta alle kolmen tonnin budjetilla?

----------


## Needleman

> Maastopyörän kaveriksi tekisi mieli droppitankoista pyörää millä hoituisi maantielenkit ilman, että hiekkateitä ja huonokuntoisia asvalttiteitä joutuisi varomaan. Ajattelin, että gg-pyöräksi luokiteltava sopivan kokoisilla kompromissirenkailla voisi olla hyvä? En näihin droppitankoisiin pyöriin ole aiemmin perehtynyt mutta ketjua lukemalla ja googlettamalla noita vaihtoehtoja alkaa löytyä runsaasti. Trek Crockett, Spessun Diverge/Sequoia ja Whyten Gisburnia olen hieman silmäillyt. Riittääkö 1x11 vaihteisto maantielle? Joissakin malleissa näytti olevan vain tuo vaihtoehto tarjolla. Mututuntumalla ajattelin, että 2x11 olis parempi. 
> 
> Hinta saisi pysyä kahden tonnin paikkeilla. Muita vaatimuksia en osaa esittää.



Jos asut pääkaupunkiseudulla niin kannattaa käydä katsastaan cycle centerissä ridley x-trail. Alumiinisena ja kuitusena budjetista riippuen.

----------


## Mokka

Nyt ajellu tuolla sonder Camino al:llä vähä pidempään ja voin kyl suositella että hintalaatu on hurjan hyvä! Vähä alkanu kuumottaa 650b renkaat  että tulis poluille vähä pehmeyttä. mutta ei ole vielä edes tubelssina nuo wtb nano 40mm renkaatkaan. Tuollainen budjetti pyörä johon varmaan ostan kevyemmän takapakan ja ehkä kuitutolpan mutta muuta ei oikein tarvitse. 

Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## santei

Onko kellään tuosta road plus konseptista kokemusta? Jos siinä vähänkään järkeä on niin kiinnostaisi sen verran future proof runko hommata mihin tarvittaessa tuollainenkin rengastus sopisi alle. Mut esim. uuden divergen aluversioon ei ilmeisesti noi mahdu pyörimään. Eikä nyt varsinkaan Trekin Domaneen, Crocketista en ole varma. Whyten gravel runkoon (Glencoe/Gisburn) ainakin sopii.

Vai onkohan noilla loppuviimein mitään virkaa ellei nyt sitten oikein huonoja teitä/polkuja aja.

----------


## Mohkku

Renkaiden puolella koitin viritellä aiheesta keskustelua, mutta vain muutama kommentti sinne on tullut. On varmaan vielä sen verran uusi ilmiö, että kokemuksia ei vaan ole.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...700c-n-tilalle

WTB:n sivuilla on listattu 650b-kelpoisia runkoja:

https://www.wtb.com/pages/road-plus

----------


## kmw

> Tämä lienee oikein topikki Strggn kesä17-setupille.



Tällä setupilla ajelin kesän mittaan muutaman testikierroksen, Randoällärit ja kerran Akaaseen, täts it. Tämä yksinkertaisempi pappamallin fix -kasaus sen sijaan on parissa vkossa saanut kyytiä n. 30h. Hiekkateitä ja ihan maastopörräilyä. Jälkimmäinen niin kivikoissa flätin pelko hidastaa, mutta kaikkinensa rungon hyvyys tulee näin parhaiten esiin, noinninq imho.

----------


## huotah

Jokos Konan 650b -mallistosta oli käsitelty täällä? Hauskaa että 650b:tä tulee saataville myös alempiin hintaluokkiin. 
https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/08/15...m-frames-more/

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Tuo Kona on kyllä herkullisen näköinen, jotenkin nuo skinwall -renkaatkin on alkanut näyttämään hyvältä... Mahtaakohan 700c koossa enää tulla paksuja renkaita vai viekö 650b markkinat pois. En ole vielä ihan vakuuttunut 650b gummeista, kun maastopuolellakin tuntuu olevan painetta enemmän 29" suuntaan.

----------


## Kalle H

^Oon tässä kyllä vähän samaa miettinyt.

Mulla itsellä on nyt ollut ajossa 700c renkaat 42mm "paksuna" ja kyllä noissakin rupeaa olemaan jo vaimennusta ja mukavuutta ihan riittämiin mun sora-/metsätie ja jopa polkuajoihin.
Itse olin jo ostamassa testiin plussa-vanteita, renkaita ja ehkä jopa runkoa, mutta nyt näiden 42mm renkaiden myötä en ole enää ihan varma haluanko 650b (47mm?) renkaiden ominaisuuksia.

Nopeessa maastoajossakin monet pitää just noita 29er renkaita parempana kuin pienempää vanne kokoa - joten en oikein tiedä miksi GG-touhuissa pitäisi rengas kokoa pienentää, kun tuossa 40-45mm koossa saa kuitenkin ihan päteviä renkaita.

Mulla on siis nyt ollut käytössä nämä:
https://www.wtb.com/products/resolute

Toinen mielenkiintoinen iso rengas olisi esim tämä:
https://www.wtb.com/collections/grav...ts/riddler-45c

----------


## paaton

> Tuo Kona on kyllä herkullisen näköinen, jotenkin nuo skinwall -renkaatkin on alkanut näyttämään hyvältä... Mahtaakohan 700c koossa enää tulla paksuja renkaita vai viekö 650b markkinat pois. En ole vielä ihan vakuuttunut 650b gummeista, kun maastopuolellakin tuntuu olevan painetta enemmän 29" suuntaan.



Roadplus tuo on nimeltäänkin. Kadulla ja huonoilla hiekkateillä ymmärrän kyllä idean. Hyrrävoimat jäävät pienemmiksi, mutta käytössä on kuitenkin enemmän ilmatilaa, eli joustomatkaa ennen kehää.

En taas tiedä mietinkö asian väärin, mutta minusta 650b ei ole välttämättä hyvä juttu maastossa droppitankoisella pyörällä. Jos ja kun se kaikki ilmatila käytetään hyväksi, niin keula painuu syvemmälle mitä 700c kehillä ja laitteesta voi tulla otb kone.

----------


## Takamisakari

Rove on huikean näköinen, mulla on joku fiksaatio just tuohon väriin. Tuohon normi 700c- renkulat vaikka 35mm koossa ja a-vot.
 E: Bikeshopin ovh näyttäis olevan 4K€ ett siihen sekin a-vot taas kaatui..

----------


## tiaalto

Ei hätää, muutaman kuukauden sisällä joku löytää uudestaan 47-622 mummiskakumin ja uudelleennimeää sen 700c+:ksi. Tulee olemaan kuuminta hottia 2019 gravel skenessä.

Mulla on toi Kalle H:n miettimä iso Riddler eturenkaana. Hyvä kumi.

----------


## tchegge_

> Tuo Kona on kyllä herkullisen näköinen, jotenkin nuo skinwall -renkaatkin on alkanut näyttämään hyvältä... Mahtaakohan 700c koossa enää tulla paksuja renkaita vai viekö 650b markkinat pois. En ole vielä ihan vakuuttunut 650b gummeista, kun maastopuolellakin tuntuu olevan painetta enemmän 29" suuntaan.



Sopusuhtaisemman näköisiä maastokumeilla ovat nuo pienemmän vannekoon pyörät verrattuina 700c muhkuihin.

----------


## Mohkku

> Nopeessa maastoajossakin monet pitää just noita 29er renkaita parempana kuin pienempää vanne kokoa - joten en oikein tiedä miksi GG-touhuissa pitäisi rengas kokoa pienentää, kun tuossa 40-45mm koossa saa kuitenkin ihan päteviä renkaita.



Yksi syy voi olla se, että useimpiin ei tuollaiset mahdu, mutta 650b menee helpommin. Toinen voisi olla paksun renkaan taipumus syödä tila varpailta.

----------


## Mohkku

> En taas tiedä mietinkö asian väärin, mutta minusta 650b ei ole välttämättä hyvä juttu maastossa droppitankoisella pyörällä. Jos ja kun se kaikki ilmatila käytetään hyväksi, niin keula painuu syvemmälle mitä 700c kehillä ja laitteesta voi tulla otb kone.



Renkaan suuri halkaisija tuo tiettyjä etuja, mutta kuten edellisessä viestissä totesin, muutama asia kallistaa vaakaa toiseen suuntaan. Jos puhutaan asetelmasta n. 33x700 rengas vs n. 45 mm 650b, vaativassa maastossa leveä ja pehmeä ei ehkä ole reilu vertailuasetelma. Todennäköisesti kapealla renkaalla ajaminen siellä, missä leveällä lentää tangon yli, ei ole mielekästä ja siksi tulee ajettua varovaisemmin.

 Jos pyörästä tulee otb-kone, vika ei siis välttämättä ole renkaassa, vaan pyörän geometriassa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ollaanko täällä nyt ihan tosissaan, jos kuvitellaan, että 10 mm renkaan paksuudessa tekee jonkun pyörän otb-koneeksi? Jospa kävisitte välillä oikeasti ajamassa jossain.

----------


## Blackborow

> Ollaanko täällä nyt ihan tosissaan, jos kuvitellaan, että 10 mm renkaan paksuudessa tekee jonkun pyörän otb-koneeksi? Jospa kävisitte välillä oikeasti ajamassa jossain.



Samaa repeilin. Jos renkaan jouston takia alkaa mennä OTB:ksi koko ajan niin en oikein tiedä miten siellä ajetaan.

----------


## paaton

> Ollaanko täällä nyt ihan tosissaan, jos kuvitellaan, että 10 mm renkaan paksuudessa tekee jonkun pyörän otb-koneeksi? Jospa kävisitte välillä oikeasti ajamassa jossain.



No liioitteluahan tuo on tietysti, mutta jos tuota vertaa siihen cycloon mahtuvaan reiluun 40mm 700c renkaaseen, niin ei se pienempi kehä ja muhkumpi rengas ainakaan paranna tilannetta. Eli en tajua vannekoon pienentämisestä maastoon.

----------


## stenu

Pienemmän vanteen ja suuremman renkaan suurin plussa on lienee, että pystyy ajamaan jonkin verran pienemmillä paineilla, jolloin mukavuus ja pito lisääntyy. Tai jos ajaa kuorman kanssa, on renkaan kantavuus parempi kuin pienemmällä renkaalla samoilla paineilla. Suurin miinus tulee siitä, että jos haluaa menon olevan mukavaa, _pitää_ ajaa pienemmillä paineilla kuin kapeammalla renkaalla, koska samoja paineita käytettäessä paksumpi rengas on epämukavampi kuin ohuempi.

Toinen juttu on tietysti se, että jos pitää saada 47c-renkaat, niin etenemiskyvyn kannalta nekin olis paremmat 700c-kiekolla, mutta jotta 700x47c mahtuu pyörään maantievoimansiirron kanssa, vaaditaan jo aika pitkä chainstay-mitta, mikä taas ei ole kaikkien mieleen.

Mä olen tässä loppukesästä käynyt muutaman kerran ajelemassa gg-lenkkiä kaverin kanssa, jolla on 650b Open Upper 47c-renkailla ja eipä siinä isosti ole eroa kummankaan eduksi, miten ja mistä voi ajaa, tai muutenkaan, jos vertaa omaani, jossa on 700x40c Nanot. Jos 700c-kiekolla ja paksummalla renkaalla kokee esimerkiksi toe overlapin ongelmaksi, voi 650b-päivitys auttaa, mutta silloin kiekon kokonaishalkaisijan on pienennyttävä. Muuten toe overlappi pysyy ennallaan. Maastossa taas esteiden ylityskyvyn kannalta kiekon kokonaishalkaisija merkkaa (imo) enemmän kuin renkaan ilmatila.

Krossikausi lähestyy, joten muutin Gravan cyclocross-moodiin viikko sitten eli vaihdoin Nanojen tilalle 33-milliset Grifot. Muuttui pyörän olemus aika paljon. Ihanaa on ajamisen herkkyys, ketteryys ja keveys, mutta juurakoissa ei kyllä pysty paukuttelemaan samalla tavalla kuin Nanoilla.

----------


## Mohkku

Ehkä 40mm 700c kiekoilla ei olekaan syy vaihtaa 47 milliseen 650b-kiekkoon. Mutta tuo 32...35x700 voi olla.

----------


## paaton

> Renkaan suuri halkaisija tuo tiettyjä etuja, mutta kuten edellisessä viestissä totesin, muutama asia kallistaa vaakaa toiseen suuntaan. Jos puhutaan asetelmasta n. 33x700 rengas vs n. 45 mm 650b, vaativassa maastossa leveä ja pehmeä ei ehkä ole reilu vertailuasetelma. Todennäköisesti kapealla renkaalla ajaminen siellä, missä leveällä lentää tangon yli, ei ole mielekästä ja siksi tulee ajettua varovaisemmin.
> 
>  Jos pyörästä tulee otb-kone, vika ei siis välttämättä ole renkaassa, vaan pyörän geometriassa.



Tästä geosta vielä. Käsittääkseni yksi 650b ideasta on se, että voidaan säilyttää oikean kisacyclon nopea ja jyrkkä geometria ja lisänä on mahdollisuus käyttää leveitä 650 renkaita. Esimerkikkinä 3T,  joka on aika monipuolinen pyörä.

Jos haluaa rauhalliseen polkuajoon ilmatilaa, niin minusta se pidemmällä ja loivemmalla geolla oleva normaali 700c pyörä on fiksumpi valinta.

----------


## Mohkku

Eli Rove, joka ei varmaan kisakrossarin muottiin ihan parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla istu, ei tarjoa 650b-mallillaan oikein mitään parannusta?

----------


## paaton

> Eli Rove, joka ei varmaan kisakrossarin muottiin ihan parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla istu, ei tarjoa 650b-mallillaan oikein mitään parannusta?



Mahtuisikohan tuohon 27.5 ispit? Tuskinpa.

----------


## stenu

http://ridinggravel.com/components/w...-650b-vs-700c/

----------


## paaton

> http://ridinggravel.com/components/w...-650b-vs-700c/



Hyvä ja realistinen vertailu nanoon. Gravelli ei ole välttämättä se paikka, missä tarvitaan pientä rengaskokoa. Kaupungille tuollainen räväkkä 650b pyörä olisi takuulla kiva laite.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> No liioitteluahan tuo on tietysti, mutta jos tuota vertaa siihen cycloon mahtuvaan reiluun 40mm 700c renkaaseen, niin ei se pienempi kehä ja muhkumpi rengas ainakaan paranna tilannetta. Eli en tajua vannekoon pienentämisestä maastoon.



Oikeassa ajossa muhkumpi rengas on myös pehmeämpi oikeilla paineilla ja otb-herkkyys vähenee, koska renkaan törmätessä esteeseen kumi antaa enemmän periksi ja antaa pyörän jatkaa liikettä. OTB tulee siitä kun pyörä tökkää ja kuskin liike-energian säilyessä painopiste ylittää tukipisteen, jos siis ajotekniikka ei ole hanskassa.

Jos ruvetaan testaamaan kuinka korkeasta portaasta pystytään ajamaan alas eturengas edellä, niin tässä erikoistilanteessa kumin jousto saattaisi ratkaista viimeisen millin. Jostain syystä mun maasturiin on kuitenkin katsottu hyväksi laittaa 150 mm jousto haarukkaan ja kumissa päälle 60 mm joustoa ja menee polulla melkoisen ongelmitta verrattuna hiilikuidun varassa pyörivään 25 mm kumiin. (Eilen testasin juurakkopolulla FFWD:n kestävyyttä.)

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Minkä levyisillä vanteilla raati ajaa? On-onen avaruuskanassa näkyisi olevan 25mm sisäleveys 650b versiossa, mikä kuulostaa melko leveältä...

----------


## paaton

> Minkä levyisillä vanteilla raati ajaa? On-onen avaruuskanassa näkyisi olevan 25mm sisäleveys 650b versiossa, mikä kuulostaa melko leveältä...



47mm rengas kuulostaa tosiaan leveältä tuolle kehälle  :Hymy:  Asfaltilla leveä kehä on hyvä. Ei pääse rengas muljuamaan kovempaakaan kantatessa, vaikka paineet olisivat pienet.

----------


## Kalle H

Tässä on nyt kyllä tullut hyvä todella hyvää ja mielenkintoista asiaa! Tuo Riding Gravelinkin juttukin vahvistaa sitä, mitä olen tässä itse fiilistellyt/kuvitellut noista 47mm plussarenkaista. Kuvista päätellen nuo plussarenkaat ovat toki hieman leveämpiä kun "vastaavat" ~40mm renkaat 700c koossa, mutta suurempi ero fiiliksessä tulee varmasti tuosta korkeudassa, jota näyttäisi olevan suhteessa jopa enemmän. Ainakin maasturissa noiden 2,8" plussarenkaiden esteiden ylityskyky on hyvin toimivan jousituksen kanssa todella hyvällä tasolla, joten siinä mielessä tuon isomman kumin ominaisuudet määräävät renkaan kokonaishalkaisijaa enemmän.

Jos OTB herkkyyttä pelkää, niin voisin kyllä väittää, että se jopa vähenee 650b renkaiden kanssa, koska tuossa keskiö laskee sen 2-3cm (pienempi halkaisija ja pienempi paine), minkä ainakin luulisi tuovan lisää vakautta ajoon. Jos Gravel-tykillä meinaa olla OTB jatkuvasti lähellän, niin korjaisen ehkä ekana tekniikkaa, vaihtaisin ajomaasto vähän helpompaan tai hommaisin vaikka sen hissitolpan.

Kyllä edelleen haluaisin päästä testailemaan tuollaista plussaa todella huonoilla teillä tai metsässä - epäilen kuitenkin, että yleisrenkaana se ei ole enää parhaillaan. Olisi toki hienoa jos tuossa 650b koossa saisi jotain laadukasta hieman alle 50mm nastarengasta. Tuollainen voisi olla talvisessa GG-touhussa ihan paikallaan, vaikka viime talvenakin kyllä 38mm Gravdal toimi oikein hienosti. Kapoisin ISP on 57mm leveä, joten se ei varmasti mahdu kovin moneen Gravel-runkoon.

Vanteista vielä sen verran, että eikös noi i20 vanteet ole nykyisin ihan peruskamaa 35-40mm renkaiden kanssa, joten tuollainen i25mm vanne kuulostaa ihan passelilta 47mm renkaan kanssa - ainakaan kapeampaa en itse ottaisi.

----------


## JackOja

Merlincyclesin tarjousmeilistä bongasin, että myyvät talonmerkkinään tuollaista edullista sorapyörää (tosin Tiagra eikä Sora, eh eh [drumroll])
Nyt vielä tarjouksessa, pienellä rahalla ajamaan grävelii. Chainstayn pituus ja keulakulma viittais kyllä enempi crossiin.

https://www.merlincycles.com/merlin-...17-104289.html

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Vanteista vielä sen verran, että eikös noi i20 vanteet ole nykyisin ihan peruskamaa 35-40mm renkaiden kanssa, joten tuollainen i25mm vanne kuulostaa ihan passelilta 47mm renkaan kanssa - ainakaan kapeampaa en itse ottaisi.



Omaan korvaan se vaan kuulosti melko paljolta, kun itsellä on maastopyörässä 25mm sisälevyinen takavanne käytössä 2.3" renkaiden kanssa. Onhan ne maastorenkaat toisaalta aika erilaiset CX/GG renkaiden kanssa.

----------


## Snapcazz

http://hiconsumption.com/2017/08/mcl...works-roubaix/

Entäs tällainen epätasaiselle pinnoitteelle tarkoitettu McLaren?
Olisi rengastilaa, joustoelementtejä ja massasta erottuva väritys. Hintaakin tosin on siunaantunut...

----------


## LJL

> Merlincyclesin tarjousmeilistä bongasin, että myyvät talonmerkkinään tuollaista edullista sorapyörää (tosin Tiagra eikä Sora, eh eh [drumroll])
> Nyt vielä tarjouksessa, pienellä rahalla ajamaan grävelii.
> 
> https://www.merlincycles.com/merlin-...17-104289.html



Eh-nimittäin ei varsin huono tarjous

----------


## Smo

Tossahan olis hyvä retkipyörä. Antakaa mulle rahaa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Olipas hyvä vinkki, nyt alkoi kiinnostamaan.  :Hymy: 

Onko tietoa mistä tuohon Axeen löytyisi reach ja stack. Ja kuinka leveät renkaat tuohon saa mahtumaan...

----------


## Köfte

No voi Bärgle; toinen(kin) vaihtoehto. Marraskuun alun jälkeen, jos duuni jatkuu,
voi kuutioida maukkaita työmatkakulkineita. Avaruuskana on kyllä aika vahvoilla
tässä revohkassa. Vaihtoehto "se toinen auto" ei ole realismia. Odotellaan ja
katsellaan tilannetta. ISP-luokan gumet ja loksut pitää mahtua, tarakkaa ei tarvi.
Vinkkejä saa tyrkyttää; jos on tarjolla, kiitos.

P.S. 167/80 (inseam) pitkäkätinen äijä :Hymy:

----------


## Kalle H

> ISP-luokan gumet ja loksut pitää mahtua, tarakkaa ei tarvi.



Kyllä taitaa olla todella harvassa ne Gravel-rungot johon menee nätisti tollanen 2,25" nastarengas lokarien kanssa. Omaan korvaan toi kuulostaa enemmän maasturilla tai monstercross viritykseltä.

----------


## stenu

Cyclon voimansiirto päivittyi 11-luvulle. Takana Potenzaa 12-32 ja edessä Stronglight 36/46 -rattaat vanhoilla CX10-kammilla. Kammiksi tosin vielä tulossa CX11 Carbonit, kun löyty vastustamattoman edullisesti. Vaihdetaan noi takas sit, kun carboonit paukkuu p.....si. Hyvä tuli. Sai 32-piikkisen pelastusrenkaan taakse ja paino ei noussut yhtään vanhaan Veloce 13-29 -settiin verratuna, saatto jopa vähän keventyä. Pitkään mietin, että vaihdan muodin mukana Sramiin ja CX1:een, mutta taakse olisi siirtynyt parisensataa grammaa lisää painoa, 2x-vaihteet toimii mun sekalaisissa ajoissa kuitenkin paremmin ja lisäksi Campan käyttöliittymä edelleen miellyttää enemmän. Tanko vaihtui myös kuituiseksi ja krosseja silmälläpitäen vähän leveämmäksi ja lyhytreachisemmäksi. Clement MXP:t noilla Chrisscross i19-vanteilla toimii mahtavasti ja yllättävän sujuvasti noillakin ajelee joka paikassa. 9.2 kg noin. Kuitukammilla ja pullotelineen pois ottamalla voi pyöristää hyvällä omalla tunnolla tasan ysiin. Ihana pyörä, vaikka itte sanonkin.. <3



Kammet tuli - editoin kuvan.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> No voi Bärgle; toinen(kin) vaihtoehto. Marraskuun alun jälkeen, jos duuni jatkuu,
> voi kuutioida maukkaita työmatkakulkineita. Avaruuskana on kyllä aika vahvoilla
> tässä revohkassa. Vaihtoehto "se toinen auto" ei ole realismia. Odotellaan ja
> katsellaan tilannetta. ISP-luokan gumet ja loksut pitää mahtua, tarakkaa ei tarvi.
> Vinkkejä saa tyrkyttää; jos on tarjolla, kiitos.
> 
> P.S. 167/80 (inseam) pitkäkätinen äijä



Olisko Salsan Fargo tai Cutthroat lähimpänä vaatimuksia. Melko maasturiksi menee kuitenkin, jos ISP:n haluaa pyörimään.

----------


## Vispe

27,5 kiekoilla menee ISPt Kona Sutra LTD:hen. Voi sit heittää kesäaikaan road plussaksi vaikka.

----------


## tiaalto

Lapierre Crosshilliin oli jossain kivijalassa laitettu 29" ISPit, taivasteltiinkohan sitä jopa juuri tässä ketjussa.

Mutta jos vaatimuksena oli lokarit ja ispit samaan aikaan niin mieleen tulee lähinnä Surlyn Ogre tai Cuben maasturirunkoon kasattava monsterkrossi.

----------


## Köfte

Sutra LTD laitettu korvan taakse, vaihtoehtoja saa edellenkin tarjoilla. Kiitos osallisille.
Ogre myös, kuutiot eivät nyt vaan sytytä, valitan?

----------


## paaton

> Lapierre Crosshilliin oli jossain kivijalassa laitettu 29" ISPit, taivasteltiinkohan sitä jopa juuri tässä ketjussa.
> 
> Mutta jos vaatimuksena oli lokarit ja ispit samaan aikaan niin mieleen tulee lähinnä Surlyn Ogre tai Cuben maasturirunkoon kasattava monsterkrossi.



Jos ja kun lapierreen menee 29, niin 27.5 menee takuulla lokareiden kanssa.

----------


## TheMiklu

Ei mulla muuta mutta jopa on makija laite stenulla  :Nolous: 
Oottelen kuvaa vielä niillä karboniittikammilla.

----------


## LJL

> Ihana pyörä, vaikka itte sanonkin.. <3



Erittäin. Ootko menossa Lietoon gräveltämään? Josko vaikka siellä voisi livenä alustavasti ihmetellä  :Hymy:  En tosin vielä tiedä miten saan aikataulut sopimaan.. 40km voisi ehkä onnistua

----------


## stumpe

> 27,5 kiekoilla menee ISPt Kona Sutra LTD:hen. Voi sit heittää kesäaikaan road plussaksi vaikka.



Entäs ne uudet alumiiniset rove nrbeet, mahtuuko niihin ISP?

----------


## Vispe

> Entäs ne uudet alumiiniset rove nrbeet, mahtuuko niihin ISP?



Ei mene Roveihin, eri runko ja etuhaarukka kuin Sutrassa.

----------


## stenu

> Erittäin. Ootko menossa Lietoon gräveltämään? Josko vaikka siellä voisi livenä alustavasti ihmetellä  En tosin vielä tiedä miten saan aikataulut sopimaan.. 40km voisi ehkä onnistua



Kiitos. Kammetkin päivitetty nyt, joten editoin kuvan. Ysikiloinen ajokunnossa.

En ole ehtinyt orientoitumaan, miten HEL CX:t ja muut menot menee Lieto-grävelin suhteen, mutta melkeinpä luulisin, että en ole menossa sinne. Mutta sunhan pitää tulla ajamaan krossia! Eikös sulla kisaliekki käryä valmiiksi jo sen verran, että maratoneja ajelet ainakin?

----------


## Larkspur

Onpas onnistunut päivitys stenulla. Oikein kaunis pöörä (paitsi tuo juomapullo) ja kaikinpuolin funktionaalinen... Kade, kade...

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ihana pyörä, vaikka itte sanonkin. <3



On kyllä nätti laite. Tykkään tuosta Zipp:n uusien komponenttien ja V-jarrujen luomasta kontrastista. Harvinaista nykyään.   :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Joku muukin suomipoika kuin minä ja stenu on tilannut rungon Cyclolta. Henkilö ei itse ole sitä tänne postannut, mutta minä laitan kun kerran bongasin. Internetissä kaikki on vapaata riistaa  :Hymy: 

Valtavan hieno GG/retkeilyfillari on tämä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Hieno ja hieno...kauneus on katsojan silmässä...ja kateus päässä. En itse osaa - ihan vain siksi että en osaa eli tunne enkä ymmärrä näitä asioita - arvostaa yksityiskohtia enkä suunnitteluratkaisuja, mutta onhan tuo jännä yhdistelmä uutta ja vanhaa tekniikkaa ja muutenkin sellaisia juttuja joita ei valmispyörästä löytäisi. (Enkä yhtään epäile etteikö asiakas olisi tiennyt täsmälleen mitä haluaa ja rungon tekijä mitä on tekemässä ja miksi.)

Eli stenun pyörä on noista kahdesta se ylivoimaisesti ihanampi eli enemmän ja ihan aitoakin kateellisuutta aiheuttava.

Vierastan edelleenkin tuommoisia yli 50-millisiä renkaita, vaikka tiedän että on olemassa sellaisiakin pyöräkategorioita kuin monster crossari tai beach racer, joiden ominaisuukset osin sopivat jopa erinomaisesti myös gravel grindaukseen. Mutta möhkö on möhkö vaikka sitä kutsuisi road plussaksi tai miksi tahansa...

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Valtavan hieno GG/retkeilyfillari on tämä.



Olipas se esitys, tutkittavia yksityiskohtia oli vaikka kuinka. Arvostan.   :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> En ole ehtinyt orientoitumaan, miten HEL CX:t ja muut menot menee Lieto-grävelin suhteen, mutta melkeinpä luulisin, että en ole menossa sinne. Mutta sunhan pitää tulla ajamaan krossia! Eikös sulla kisaliekki käryä valmiiksi jo sen verran, että maratoneja ajelet ainakin?



Ok. Juu tarkoitus olisi tulla HELCX:ään, siinä täytyy vaan valitettavasti paljastaa itsensä. Ei siis mitään popliinitakki ja karvaiset jalat -osastoa, vaan paljastaa se ettei osaa ajaa krossia. Mutta kalustoihmettely vetää puoleensa ja oma SwissCross on toki jokseenkin kisakelpoinen peli, nykyisellään 8,8kg kun on. Kuski ei varsinkaan näin flunssan kourissa.

----------


## stenu

> Joku muukin suomipoika kuin minä ja stenu on tilannut rungon Cyclolta. Henkilö ei itse ole sitä tänne postannut, mutta minä laitan kun kerran bongasin. Internetissä kaikki on vapaata riistaa 
> 
> Valtavan hieno GG/retkeilyfillari on tämä.



Tämä onkin se toinen Cyclon kaiketi kahdesta ensimmäisestä KVA Stainless-rungosta. Kuratoitiin toisiamme tilausvaiheessa ja rungot tuli yhtämatkaa Suomeen. Oli aika erilaiset lähtökohdat ja tarpeet, mutta vertaistuesta oli hyötyä molemmin puolin. Lopputulokset on myös aika erilaiset, mutta molempien omistajat on yhtä tyytyväisiä.

Kiitos kehuskeluista. Cyclon kanssa hommat toimii ja vaikka lopputulos onkin aika pitkälle oman designin tulosta, niin ilman Cyclon Bernatin apua en olisi ikinä päässyt runkospekseissä päätökseen. Siihen suuntaan voin heittää todella vahvat suositukset, jos jotakuta alkaa full custom kiinnostamaan. Nyt, kun toi on kohta vuoden ollut ajossa, niin on kiva huomata, että vuodenkaan jälkeen en muuttaisi yhtään mitään.

(Ettei muuten jää mitään väärinkäsityksiä, niin juomapullo ei jäänyt mainostarkoituksessa oman pyöräni kuvaan. Ei ole yhteyksiä firmaan, enkä ole Toneilla koskaan asioinut. Pullo on peruja heidän Kuusijärvellä järkkäämästään krossikisasta. Itse tykkään kyseisestä pullosta ja siitä, että pyörät näyttää kuvissa siltä, että niitä käytetään. Siksi jätin kuvaan mukaan.)

edit: ^ LJL, jos lasketaan kärkipään seuraverkkarikuskit pois laskuista, niin itseään vastaan siellä kaikki muutkin vaan kisaa, allekirjoittanut mukaan lukien, eli sinne mukaan vaan. Kalustoakin on nähty jos jonkinnäköistä pakkaripyöristä lähtien eli ei ole siitäkään kiinni. Harrastestarttiin ei tarvitse olla edes sääntöjen mukaisesti cx-pyörä.

----------


## pätkä

^hämmentävää, pyörä näyttää lokasuojien kanssa paremmalta kuin ilman niitä?

Hieno kaikin puolin.

----------


## TuplaO

Kaikille tiedoksi. Olen siirtymässä virallisesti Gravel-ukoksi, kun vannejarrukrossari vaihtuu oikeaan soravehkeeseen. Samalla siirryn fillaritietämyksessä heikoille jäille, koska tubeless- ja hydrohommia on tullut seurattua aiemmin vain (kaukaa) sivusta. Osaan liimata tuubin, mutta tubeless-nakkeja etsiessä alkoi heti sattua päähän ja hikeä pukata. Asennuksesta ei mitään hajua. Toivotan tässä siis itselleni onnea matkaan!

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Kaikille tiedoksi. Olen siirtymässä virallisesti Gravel-ukoksi, kun vannejarrukrossari vaihtuu oikeaan soravehkeeseen. Samalla siirryn fillaritietämyksessä heikoille jäille, koska tubeless- ja hydrohommia on tullut seurattua aiemmin vain (kaukaa) sivusta. Osaan liimata tuubin, mutta tubeless-nakkeja etsiessä alkoi heti sattua päähän ja hikeä pukata. Asennuksesta ei mitään hajua. Toivotan tässä siis itselleni onnea matkaan!



Onnea matkaan. Ei tuota tubelesshommaa kannata jännittää. Ostat kunnolliset tubelesskiekot(esim. dt swissit) mitkä on valmiiksi tehtaalla teipattu. Kumi päälle, litkut sielusta ruiskulla sisään ja ilmaa perään. Vähän hölskyttelet/pyörittelet litkuja ympäri rengasta ja sitten vain kovaa ajoa. Noi alle 50mm kumit yleensä nousee ihan tornipumpulla, mutta panaracerin gravel king sk:ta ei saatu nousemaan kehälle kunnolla ilman kompuraa.

----------


## kmw

Cyclot ovat hienoja. Kaikki.

----------


## stenu

GG-tulevaisuus ei välttämättä ole kovin kaunista katsottavaa. Onneksi oma maku on enemmän tonne klassisten teräsratsujen suuntaan, niin ei tartte lähteä ihan joka muotiin mukaan =)



(Niner-proto)

----------


## Larkspur

Ei... Hyi sa***na. Varsinainen frankenbike.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## JackOja

> GG-tulevaisuus ...



Ei jatkoon.

----------


## Blackborow

Onhan tuo sinänsä ihan ymmärrettävä kehityssuunta. Kyllä sorateillä paikotellen jousitusta tarvitaan varsinkin kun vauhdit on kovia ja ihan turha väittää, että mikään runkomateriaali sen korvaisi.

----------


## stenu

> Ei jatkoon.



Joo mä vaan pahoin pelkään... GG-pyörien evoluutio on sen verran nopeeta ja buumi räjähdysmäinen, että kahden-kolmen vuoden kuluttua myytävissä pyörissä suurimmassa osassa on jo vähintään joustohaarukat. "GG-pyörä" on 2020-luvun hybridi ja enemmistö pyörienostajista lienee sitä mieltä, että pyörä on sitä "parempi", mitä enemmän siinä on tekniikkaa.

----------


## stenu

> Onhan tuo sinänsä ihan ymmärrettävä kehityssuunta. Kyllä sorateillä paikotellen jousitusta _tarvitaan_ varsinkin kun vauhdit on kovia ja ihan turha väittää, että mikään runkomateriaali sen korvaisi.



Toi "tarvitaan" on varsin suhteellinen käsite. Mä en ole viimeiseen kuuteen vuoteen tarvinnut jousitusta edes maastopyörään. Se on totta, että nykyteknologia (mm. erilaiset ylikokojutut ja levarit) tekee rungoista sellaisia, että ilman jousitusta niistä on aikaisempaa vaikeampaa saada mukavia rungon materiaalista riippumatta. Teknologian kehittyminen on itseään ruokkiva prosessi (ei koske vain polkupyöriä).

----------


## JackOja

Entäs jos tuollaisen haarukoita vähän leventäisi jotta vaikkapa 2.4-tuumainen kumi mahtuisi ja laittaisi suoran tangon? Sit olis hyvä.

Jaamutta, sithän se oliskin maastopyörä.

----------


## TuplaO

Totta. Laufin Gritin vielä hyväksyy, mutta noi täysnotkut tuntuu tosiaan vähän siltä, että homman varsinainen pointti on mennyt ohi. Sehän on tietysti osa tätä koko prosessia, että asioita joko riisutaan tai monimutkaistetaan järjen rajojen yli. Oikeastaan kai juuri sen ansiosta vaihtoehto löytyy sekä niille jotka menevät erilaisilla junilla että niille jotka halajavat junan alle.

----------


## LJL

> Ei jatkoon.



Juuei. Toki jos joku haluaa, saa ajaa puolestani vaikka yksipyöräisellä täysjoustolla, jos sellaista kaipaa. Mutta - krossarin/grävelpyörän ilo on mielestäni juuri siinä, että ei ole jousitusta eikä ole hirvesti muutakaan tekniikkaa. Maasturissa on jo riittävä annos iskarihuoltoja, linkun huoltoja, jarrujen ilmausta ym sotkua/kulua. Vähempi hifitekniikka tarkoittaa samalla myös enemmän klassillista estetiikkaa, ellei jopa erotiikkaa, korostaa rengastuksen merkitystä jne., se on mukavaa

----------


## Blackborow

> Toi "tarvitaan" on varsin suhteellinen käsite. Mä en ole viimeiseen kuuteen vuoteen tarvinnut jousitusta edes maastopyörään. Se on totta, että nykyteknologia (mm. erilaiset ylikokojutut ja levarit) tekee rungoista sellaisia, että ilman jousitusta niistä on aikaisempaa vaikeampaa saada mukavia rungon materiaalista riippumatta. Teknologian kehittyminen on itseään ruokkiva prosessi (ei koske vain polkupyöriä).



Okei eli kukaan muukaan ei tarvitse.

----------


## Mohkku

Varmaan noitakin tulee markkinoille ja niille oma rako jostain löytyy. Tuskin kevyet, jousittamattomat silti mihinkään häviää eli saadaan jälleen yksi alalaji luokittelufriikkien iloksi lisää ja voidaan aloittaa keskustelu siitä, millainen pyörä missäkin luokassa kuuluu olla ja mihin luokkaan mikäkin pyörä kuuluu. 

Monipuolinen tarjontahan ei kuluttajalle ole ainakaan huono asia ja vaikka tuo proto vaikuttaakin kamalalta, ehkä muutaman pyöräsukupolven jälkeen alkaa rakenteet olla toimivia ja ihan vakavasti otettavatkin kaverit alkaa noita ostaa. Itse en tuollaisesta kuitenkaan haaveile. Ihan toisenlaiset speksit on ikuisuusprojektissani mielessä.

----------


## stenu

^^No niinhän mä en kirjoittanut, vaan totesin, että enemmistö lienee toista mieltä:





> ...ja enemmistö pyörienostajista lienee sitä mieltä, että pyörä on sitä "parempi", mitä enemmän siinä on tekniikkaa.



Sinällään täysjousto-GG-pyörä kapeilla renkailla on *IMO* omituinen konsepti, koska kapeat renkaat rajoittavat käyttöä ja vauhteja enemmän kuin jouston puute. Etenemisen kannalta parempi ja yksinkertaisempi ratkaisu on kasvattaa rengastilavuutta ja silti paino pysyy helpommin kurissa kuin monimutkaisilla joustosysteemeillä. Linkkuihin perustuva jousto muutenkin tuollaisessa konseptissa, missä joustomatka arvaten tulee olemaan jotain 3-4 sentin luokkaa, on mun mielestä ihan hölmö ratkaisu, kun saman jouston pystyisi toteuttamaan softail-periaatteella. Mutta jos joku tykkää tai kokee tarvitsevansa, niin se on ok silloin hänelle. Ja testiprotohan tuo on. Kukaan ei ole sanonut, että tulee tuotantoon. Joustohaarukoiden uskon kyllä tulevan.

----------


## Leewi

Tommosella voitettiin Dirty Kanza 200 (miles) kilpailu, eli kai tolla joustolla jotain tekee.

----------


## TuplaO

^Totta, mutta Kingin Tedi olisi varmaan ollut kova luu ilmankin tuota keppiä. Tuskin kyllä tosiaan pani pahakseenkaan.

----------


## stenu

> Monipuolinen tarjontahan ei kuluttajalle ole ainakaan huono asia.



Tämäkin on vähän suhteellista siinä mielessä, että kyllähän nykyaikainen tuotekehitys ja markkinointi perustuu aika pitkälle tarpeiden luomiseen. Eli luodaan tuotteita, joilla saadaan aikaiseksi tarpeita, jotta saadaan kysyntää. Tarpeet voivat olla todellisia tai kuviteltuja. Joskus kuvitellut tarpeet tuottavat kysyntää jopa tehokkaammin kuin todelliset.

----------


## Kuronen

> Valtavan hieno GG/retkeilyfillari on tämä.



Hienohan se, mutta runkovaihtajat herättävät kysymyksiä: miksi, onko muita syitä, kuin ulkonäölliset. Itse en kaipaile rungossa olevia vaihdevipuja, erityisesti soralle.

----------


## stenu

^Kun veikkaan, että omistaja ei eksy tänne, niin vastaan: tiedän, että tuo on speksattu myös pidempiä retkiä varten. Tänä kesänä sillä kierrettiin Norjaa jonkuntuhatta kilometriä. Jos vaihdevaijeri katkeaa jossain keskellä jänkää, on runkovipuun vaijerin uusiminen paljon helpompaa ja samoin riski siitä, että vaihtajan mekanismi laukeaa kesken reissun pienempi. Kaverin edellisessä pyörässä oli runkovivut, joten ratkakaisu oli tuttu entuudestaan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> enemmistö pyörienostajista lienee sitä mieltä, että pyörä on sitä "parempi", mitä enemmän siinä on tekniikkaa.







> Tämäkin on vähän suhteellista siinä mielessä, että kyllähän nykyaikainen tuotekehitys ja markkinointi perustuu aika pitkälle tarpeiden luomiseen. Eli luodaan tuotteita, joilla saadaan aikaiseksi tarpeita, jotta saadaan kysyntää. Tarpeet voivat olla todellisia tai kuviteltuja. Joskus kuvitellut tarpeet tuottavat kysyntää jopa tehokkaammin kuin todelliset.



Nyt ollaan suurien totuuksien äärellä. Ja olen Stenun kanssa samaa mieltä tästä asiasta.   :Hymy: 

Ja ei se laaja kuluttaja-tarjooma minua varsinaisesti haittaa, kunhan sen käytännön vaikutukset ei käänny negatiiviseksi.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Blackborow

Eipä se vannejarrullinen teräsrunkokaan notkuvilla pikalinkuilla suodata esim. kunnon nimismiehen kiharaa alamäessä yhtään mihinkään.

----------


## stenu

Alamäessä nimismiehenkihara ei oikeastaan haittaa mitään, kun voi nostaa persauksen penkistä ja joustaa jaloilla. Kunhan on etupää, joka vaimentaa tärinää sen verran, että pysyy ohjaus hanskassa ja ei jarruttele turhia, niin menee hyvin.

Hankalampaa olisi, jos joutuisi ajamaan tosi pitkiä pätkiä kiharaa tasaisella, kun loputtomiin ei jaksa putkelta polkea. Niin pitkät pätkät on mun ajamilla reiteillä niin harvinaisia, että en sen vuoksi jaksaisi roudata joustoja mukana. Pisin mihin olen törmännyt on Furuborgintiellä (Degerbystä länteen Hangontien suuntaisesti kulkeva pikkutie), kun alkukesästä koko tie oli kiharalla. Mutta sekin on vaan noin puolentoista kilsan pätkä ja meni helposti ilman täpäriä, kun piti vaan riittävästi vauhtia yllä.

Vannejarrullinen teräsrunko notkuu varmaan just sen verran sopivasti joka suuntaan, että sellaisen kanssa ei kyllä huomaa pikalinkkujen notkumista millään tapaa. Ilmiö on myös sen verran uusi, että silloin kun meillä vielä oli alumiini- ja kuitupyöriä, siitä ei puhuttu edes internetissä. Jos joku oikeasti on huomannut sen häiritsevän, niin olis kiva kuulla, miten pikalinkkujen notkuminen käytännössä ilmenee ja miten se hankaloittaa ajamista.

Muuten en kyllä tuohon teräsrunkokoukkuun tartu. Sorry. Olet oikeutettu mielipiteeseesi ja mulla ei ole tarvetta edes yrittää sitä pyörtää.

----------


## Divi

Toisaalla jo tämä postaus mutta väärässä ketjussa taisin olla, tänne ohjattiin.  :Hymy: 



Helkama Gravel Kulkuri -projekti nytkähti eteenpäin kun sain kiekot rihdattua ja väliaikakumit päälle. 700x38c Spessun Trigger Pro 2blissit on tilattu, kuvassa päällä reippaasti alle 30mm leveät 700x32c contit. Hieman hienosäätöä se vaatii, tankonauhaa toisen kerroksen ja pientä hifistelyä mutta onhan hauska pyörä ajella.  :Leveä hymy: 

Tangoksi taidan etsiä jonkin kivan bullhorns mallin, napajarru niin ei tarvi noita jarrukahvoja kuin vaihtoehtoisina kädensijoina. Pitävät ikävää räminää kun ei ole vaijereita kytketty. Joku kiva pieni nahkainen musta runkolaukku täytyy kans etsiä että saa siististi sisätuubia ja muuta tarviketta mukaan. Kehityskelpoinen yksilö kyllä, ja rungossa riittää tilaa isoillekkin kumeille.

----------


## kmw

^ Ohjaamo mun silmissä hassu, mut on selkeästi ajopyörä eikä mkään näyttelyesine. Tähän peukalon kuvia jne.

Solbackantiellä tänä aamuna. Ei vielä hanhia Peräjän pelloilla.

----------


## Divi

Kyllä aivan täysin ajomukavuuden ja omien mieltymysten perusteella mennään tuon kanssa. Eikä tuota kukaan edes näe kun ei kolmella vaihteella oikein saa sovitettua nopeutta mihinkään porukkaan ainakaan mun kunnolla. Yksin on ajettava.  :Leveä hymy:  Ohjaamoon taidan laittaa käppyröiden tilalle tavallisen leveän suoran tangon ja jonkinlaiset bar endit grippien sisäpuolelle kapeammalle otteelle. Tai sitten vaan jonkinlainen bullhorn tanko. Stemmille täytyy varmaan metsästää tai teettää adapteri, saa säädettävyyttä ja stemmi/tanko valikoimaa paremmaksi. 20,8mm mittasin olevan tuon stemmin putken eli varmaankin 0.83", kiinnittyy clampilla ohjainputkeen.

----------


## kmw

^ Low budget bullis syntyy kun käännät nyk. stongan ylösalas ja sahaat ylimääräiset pois.

----------


## Puskis

Tuon näköisiä stemmejä vilahdellut jossain Radavistissa viime aikoina, että taitaa olla Divi ihan muodin aallonharjalla ainakin ohjaamon puolesta.   :Hymy:  Hyvä meno muutenkin.

----------


## Köfte

> Tuon näköisiä stemmejä vilahdellut jossain Radavistissa viime aikoina, että taitaa olla Divi ihan muodin aallonharjalla ainakin ohjaamon puolesta.   Hyvä meno muutenkin.



No höh, pitänee säästää vielä tallessa olevat joutsenkaulat :Hymy: 
Pojallahan on samanlaisesta muokattu talviruoska :Hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

> Stemmille täytyy varmaan metsästää tai teettää adapteri, saa säädettävyyttä ja stemmi/tanko valikoimaa paremmaksi. 20,8mm mittasin olevan tuon stemmin putken eli varmaankin 0.83", kiinnittyy clampilla ohjainputkeen.



Tarkoitatko jotain tällaista:
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Zoom-1-1-1-8...auppa/pSM2870/

----------


## stenu

Ehdin ensin... Genesis julkisti 2018-mallit tänään. Genesis Fugio:



Aika paljon (IMO) vaan painoa näille kertyy. Medium-runkoinen pyörä ilman polkimia 11.32 kg??

----------


## JackOja

Musta toi vanha -vuonna 2013 esitelty- Fugio oli hienompi (ja kevyempi). Taitaa tosin olla enempi crossari kuin gg.

Ihmettelin miten toi Fugio on niin tuttu nimi vaikka on "Introducing...", mutta Genesis on itse aiemmin tehnyt samalla mallinimellä fillaria  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Ehdin ensin... Genesis julkisti 2018-mallit tänään. Genesis Fugio:
> 
> Aika paljon (IMO) vaan painoa näille kertyy. Medium-runkoinen pyörä ilman polkimia 11.32 kg??



Leveät renkaat ja teräsrunko. Eikös tuo ole ihan kohdillaan? Aika moni alu krossari painaa +10 kg niillä kapeilla cyclocross renkaillakin.

----------


## stenu

^ Juu sen takia siellä oli imo-lisäys  :Vink: 

Painavammiksihan pyörät maantiepyöriä lukuunottamatta on tosiaan muuttuneet tässä viimeisen viiden-kymmenen vuoden aikana, kun on tullut EC-normit, levarit ja ylikokojutut. Maastureissa on kiekko- ja rengaskoot kasvaneet ja joustomatkat pidentyneet. Ei siitä ole kovin montaa vuotta, kun 11,3 kg olisi ollut painavahko XC-täysjoustoksi. Mun alumiinirunkoinen, 2005-mallinen Rocky Mountain Element 50 levareilla ja Foxin 100-millisellä joustokeulalla painoi aikoinaan tuon verran eikä se ollut mikään erityisen kevyt pyörä siihen aikaan.

Mulla tietysti vertailukohtana toi oma teräsrunkoinen ja -keulainen, _polkimien kanssa_ krossirenkailla 9-kiloinen ja Nanoillakin 9,3-kiloinen. Mutta olen kyllä aikaisemminkin kirjoitellut, että jos haluaa teräsrunkoisen, levyjarruilla varustetun ja kevyehkön pyörän, niin pääsee helpommalla, kun valitsee kaksi ja unohtaa yhden. On mun silti vähän vaikea ymmärtää, mistä toi yli kahden kilon painoero syntyy.

----------


## Divi

> Tarkoitatko jotain tällaista:
> https://www.bikeshop.fi/Zoom-1-1-1-8...auppa/pSM2870/



Tuollaista joo mutta ohuempaan putkeen. 20,8mm taitaa olla Helkaman ohjainputki.

----------


## Mohkku

Ajattelin, että kyse on mittauksen epätarkkuudesta, mutta ei taida olla. En ole ennen kuullutkaan tuollaisesta mitasta. Pitäisiköhän teettää sopiva palikka jossain metallipajalla, ellei ahkeran nettisurffauksen tuloksena valmista osaa löydy? Kallis vaihtoehto, mutta yksittäisenä osana ehkä siedettävissä.

Genesiksen uutuus vaikuttaa kyllä lupaavalta. Harmi, ettei ole perusteltua syytä vaihtaa nykyistä uuteen. Tuo olisi ehdottomasti tutustumisen arvoinen vaihtoehto.

----------


## stenu

> On mun silti vähän vaikea ymmärtää, mistä toi yli kahden kilon painoero syntyy.



Toi alla oleva kyllä kasvattaa ymmärrystä ainakin jonkin verran. Onhan nyt 3,5 kg aikamoinen paino teräsrunkosetille, vaikka siinä olisi ohjainlaakeri ja läpiakselit mukana. Varsinkin kun huomioi, että siinä on kuitukeula, niin pitää rungon olla aika jöötiä tavaraa.








Weight (Kg)
3.5 incl Collar/Headset/Front Axle/Rrear Axle

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Minä kyllä huolin tuommoisen Genesiksen Fugion, jos jossain ajelehtii yksinäinen pyörä, jolle ei löydy ottajaa. Ei tuo 650b nyt niin hullulta näytä... Paino on ok, jos sillä on saatu kestävyyttä. Tärinät on kyllä niin kovia huonommilla hiekkateillä, että välillä omankin pyörän kestävyys huolestuttaa.

----------


## stenu

Täristäis vähemmän, jos olisi kevyempi runko. Tuollainen arviolta 2,6-kiloinen teräsrunko on niin paksua kamaa, että siinä ei paljon enää teräksen zenistä tartte puhua. Ajotuntumaa ajatellen olisi luultavasti päässyt melkolailla samanlaiseen lopputulokseen alumiinirungolla. Mutta minkäs teet, kun teräs on muotia tämän genren pyörissä ja sitten pitää lisäksi saada noi kaikki muut jutut. Plus se aikaisemminkin todettu fakta, että EC-normit on aika armottomat asfalttiajoa raffimpaan ajoon tarkoitetuille, levyjarrullisille rungoille, kun jäykkyysvaatimuksen on samat materiaalista riippumatta. Teräsrungoista vaan tulee ylikestäviä, ylikovia ja ylipainavia.

Lainaan itseäni 1-vaihteen puolelta: "Mä kyllä ihan aidosti ihmettelen sitä, että jengillä noin yleisesti  ottaen ei ole enempää ikävä ilman läpisitä- ja ylikokotätäjuttuja  olevia, vannejarrullisia teräspyöriä, joissa oikeasti pystyy  ulosmittaamaan teräksen parhaat puolet."

Mutta erilaiset arvostukset meillä kaikilla eli jonkun tarpeisiin tuollainen Fugion kaltainen fillari on varmaankin just se oikea ja hyvä niin.

----------


## Kalle H

Meillä on vaatimuksia niin moneen junaan - ajokokemus ja mukavuus muodostuu niin kovin monen asian summasta. Itse ajelin viimeksi eilen tolla ylikoon putkilla olevalla alumiini Konalla jossa on myös ylikoon hiilarikeula, joka ei kyllä varmasti jousta mihinkään. 42mm renkaiden ja 2,5bar paineiden kanssa tossa oli mulle soratillä zeniä ihan riittämiin - eikä mulle tullut kertaakaan mieleen, että pyörä tuntuisi jotenkin turhan kovalta.

Eniten mua pelottaisi tollasten 650x50c renkaiden kanssa se, että ajaminen menisi jo liiankin pehmeäksi.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Lainaan itseäni 1-vaihteen puolelta: "Mä kyllä ihan aidosti ihmettelen sitä, että jengillä noin yleisesti  ottaen ei ole enempää ikävä ilman läpisitä- ja ylikokotätäjuttuja  olevia, vannejarrullisia teräspyöriä, joissa oikeasti pystyy  ulosmittaamaan teräksen parhaat puolet."



Miten jengillä voi olla ikävä sellaista mistä se ei ole koskaan saanut kokemusta?

Aika vierähtää nopeasti ja äkkiä suurimmalle osalle urheiluharrastuspyörät ovat aina olleet alumiinisia ja/tai hiilikuituisia. Ja teräsrunkoiset pyörät aina ylipaksuja ja ylijäykkiä entisiin verrattuna.


PS Kun on vierestä seurannut parin käytetyn cyclocrossarin myyntipuuhia  on joutunut toteamaan että käsitys hydraulisten levyjarrujen,  läpiakselien ja miksei 1x vaihteidenkin ylivoimaisuudesta on hyvin  tehokkaasti ja laajalle levinnyt ja vahvasti iskostunut. (Eli ei se ole  ollut pelkästään ostajaehdokkaiden puhetta hinnan vetämiseksi  alaspäin...)

----------


## stenu

> PS Kun on vierestä seurannut parin käytetyn cyclocrossarin myyntipuuhia  on joutunut toteamaan että käsitys hydraulisten levyjarrujen,  läpiakselien ja miksei 1x vaihteidenkin ylivoimaisuudesta on hyvin  tehokkaasti ja laajalle levinnyt ja vahvasti iskostunut. (Eli ei se ole  ollut pelkästään ostajaehdokkaiden puhetta hinnan vetämiseksi  alaspäin...)



Tämä pitää paikkansa ja varsinkin, jos on kyse alumiinisestä tai kuituisesta vannejarrupyörästä. Teräisille löytyy yleensä oma ostajakuntansa, mutta uusien tarjonta niissäkin painottuu juurikin mainitsemaasi suuntaan.

----------


## Takamisakari

Stenu ehti ensin, juurikin tuot samaa olin sanomassa..  Vannejarrullisesta, hiilarirunkoisesta, Ultegra/ Ksyrium- fillarista ei saa käytettynä enää mitään. "eikö oo levyjarruja? No, emmä sit osta, ei vannejarruilla tee enää mitään" Okei.

----------


## stenu

Viisi vuotta sitten levarikrossarit yms. oli cool, koska niitä ei juuri ollut ja se oli uutta. Enää ei ole ja nykyään kun kaikissa hinnat alkaen markettikrossareissakin on levarit, niin eiköhän jossain vaiheessa tule vastareaktio: "Tosiharrastajan tuntee siitä, että pyörästä löytyy vannejarrut, koska tosiharrastaja tietää, että vannejarruillakin pysähtyy ja levareiden kanssa joutuu tekemään turhia kompromisseja painon ja muiden ominaisuuksien suhteen. Sitäpaitsi jarruilla kuitenkin vaan hidastetaan.."

Mun tämänhetkisen tiedon mukaan Mavic ei olekaan tuomassa Exalith-jarrupintaista versiota Open Prosta tuotantoon. Ehkäpä tämä ei tapahtunutkaan siksi, että vannejarrujen aika olisi ohi, vaan siksi, että olivatkin vaan muutaman vuoden aikaansa edellä sen kanssa... ;D Sitä odotellessa.

----------


## Mohkku

Aika tavalla oli vertailukelpoinen vanha teräspyöräni nykyiseen, eikä yhtään ole ikävä. Rälläköin palasiksi ja laitoin metallinkeräykseen. Mutta varmaan onnistuneempiakin runkoja osattiin tehdä 25 vuotta sitten.

----------


## V-P.V

Parhaat gravelointi fiilikset oon toistaiseksi saanut vanhalla Peugeot Mont Blancilla, johon meni muistaakseni vajaa 30mm kumi eteen ja taakse(saattoi olla 28mm). Jotain siinä pyörässä oli koska yhtä leppoisaa teräsrunkoa en ole toistaiseksi tavannut. Kyseessä kuitenkin sen aikakauden halvimman pään ns. harjoituskilpapyörä. 
Ehkä aika kultaa muistot tai sitten ei..
Runkosetti on edelleen vintin kätköissä, koska edellä mainituista syistä en ole sitä raaskinut myydä. Eikä siitä mitään tänäpäivänä saisikaa.

edit. korjataan vaikka tuskin ketää kiinnostaa. Kävin mittaamassa pösön takahaarukan ja kyllähän se nielee vajaa 35mm renkaan. Eli itseni tuntien oon ajanut sitä n. 32mm renkailla. 28 taisi mennä lokareiden kanssa.

----------


## Blackborow

En kyllä oikein ymmärrä tuota, että gravel-pyörän pitää olla terästä. Itsellä ei ainakaan ole yhtään ikävä teräsankkuria kohtaan.

----------


## OJ

Minua jo vahan jannasi, etta toi parin kilon levyjarrullinen ja lapiakselillinen terasrunko olisi painava, mutta 3,5 kg:n verrattuna puhutaan keventelyrungosta.

Muuten...lapiakselit sylettaa ns. riittavasti. Uittu kun niita akseleita saa tahdata sinne reikiin ja aina joku kanittaa vastaan. Tosin, kun akselin saa paikalleen, niin se kiekko on aina oikeassa paikassa. Ja drop outtien toleranssien ollessa nykyisen lailla metsassa, niin ketutuskayra senkuin jyrkkenee. Mun Giantin markettihaarukat ovat ainoita mihin voi "pudottaa" kiekon. Enve ja TRP toleranssit ovat niin kaukana, etta kiekkoa joutuu pitamaan linjassa drop outtien kanssa samalla kun yrittaa tahdata sita aatanan akselia paikalleen. Kerpele...taidan lahtea oluelle.

----------


## OJ

> Parhaat gravelointi fiilikset oon toistaiseksi saanut vanhalla Peugeot Mont Blancilla, johon meni muistaakseni vajaa 30mm kumi eteen ja taakse(saattoi olla 28mm). Jotain siinä pyörässä oli koska yhtä leppoisaa teräsrunkoa en ole toistaiseksi tavannut.



Notkahtanut haarukka tai runko on loiventanut ohjauskulmaa tai lisannyt "rakea"? Ihan vaan arvailen kun noita kyykahtaneita Peugeotteja on tullut jokunen vastaan.

----------


## stenu

> Aika tavalla oli vertailukelpoinen vanha teräspyöräni nykyiseen, eikä yhtään ole ikävä. Rälläköin palasiksi ja laitoin metallinkeräykseen. Mutta varmaan onnistuneempiakin runkoja osattiin tehdä 25 vuotta sitten.



Ja mäpä en haekaan sitä, millaisia teräspyörät oli 25 vuotta sitten. Vaan sitä, että koskahan joku pyöräfirma keksisi laittaa tuotekehityspaukut siihen, että tehtäisiin modernilla putkisetillä teräsrunkoinen pyörä ilman levyjarrujen vaatimia kompromisseja. Ajatus oli, että jokohan sellaiselle pikkuhiljaa alkaisi löytyä joku (edes rajallinen) ostajakunta. Tai varmasti löytyisikin, koska kyllähän tuollaisia yhä edelleen customeina tehdään vaikka kuinka kuinka paljon. Tehdasvalmiita ei vain ole tarjolla kai yhtäkään.

Blackborow: mulla on kolme teräspyörää eikä yksikään niistä ole ankkuri eli eipä tuokaan aina korreloi noin. Siitä mä olen kanssasi samaa mieltä, että Fugion kaltainen, ajokunnossa vajaa 12-kiloinen teräspyörä on jo vähän "ankkuri" ja siksi omastanikin mielestä tuon kaltaiseen pyörään joku toinen materiaali olisi viisaampi.

Silti ajan itse mielummin teräspyörällä - ja tingin tarvittaessa jostain muista asioista. Joku toinen preferoi muita juttuja ja hyvä niin.

----------


## OJ

> Parhaat gravelointi fiilikset oon toistaiseksi saanut vanhalla Peugeot Mont Blancilla, johon meni muistaakseni vajaa 30mm kumi eteen ja taakse(saattoi olla 28mm). Jotain siinä pyörässä oli koska yhtä leppoisaa teräsrunkoa en ole toistaiseksi tavannut.



Notkahtanut haarukka tai runko on loiventanut ohjauskulmaa tai lisannyt "rakea"? Ihan vaan arvailen kun noita kyykahtaneita Peugeotteja on tullut jokunen vastaan.

----------


## V-P.V

> Notkahtanut haarukka tai runko on loiventanut ohjauskulmaa tai lisannyt "rakea"? Ihan vaan arvailen kun noita kyykahtaneita Peugeotteja on tullut jokunen vastaan.



Jaa-a, eiks tommone pyörä oo aikasta vaarallinen käyttää? Ne puolenkymmentä pösöä mitä oon omistanu niin ollu kyllä ihan jiirissä.

----------


## Mohkku

> Ja mäpä en haekaan sitä, millaisia teräspyörät oli 25 vuotta sitten.



Kuovinpolku tuossa edelläsi puhui entisistä, ei-ylijäykkistä pyöristä. Ymmärrän kyllä kaipuun nykyajan tyylisiin pyöriin. Suurimmalle osalle käyttäjistä ne ovat parempia, joten miksi palata vanhaan sen takia, että jotain harvoille tarkoituksenmukaisia ominaisuuksia painottamalla nykypyörien edut kumoutuisivat.

----------


## Blackborow

Reiskan 853 runkoiset Konat taitaa maksaa jonkun 4k. Jos siitä karsitaan levyt ja laitetaan vannejarrut niin tuskinpa hinta ihan mahdottomia putoaa. Taitaa olla vähissä ostajat kolmen tonnin vannejarrucrossarille, kun samalla hinnalla saa modernin kuitupyörän hydroilla eikä se ainakaan missään häviä noille teräspyörille. Nuo perusvesijohtoputkipyörät ei muutu sen kummemmiksi vaikka niissä vannejarrut onkin.

----------


## stenu

> Kuovinpolku tuossa edelläsi puhui entisistä, ei-ylijäykkistä pyöristä. Ymmärrän kyllä kaipuun nykyajan tyylisiin pyöriin. Suurimmalle osalle käyttäjistä ne ovat parempia, joten miksi palata vanhaan sen takia, että jotain harvoille tarkoituksenmukaisia ominaisuuksia painottamalla nykypyörien edut kumoutuisivat.



Jos ajatellaan, että pyörän käyttäjä on tavallinen keskikuntoinen ja keski-ikäinen kuntoilija ilman vakavia kilpailullisia tavoitteita. Silloin sillä, kuinka ne viimeiset 0,3 wattia välittyvät voimansiirtoon tai vaihtoehtoisesti hukkuvat jonnekin matkanvarrelle ei ole käytännössä mitään merkitystä, niin luettelepa äkkiseltään vaikka kolme nyky-GG-pyörien etua, jotka syntyvät ylikokoemäputkesta ja kolme etua, jotka syntyvät läpiakseleista.

Yllättävän vaikeaa? Totta. Mä keksin yhden läpiakseleihin liittyen eli sen, että jos sattuu omistamaan myös läpiakseleilla varustetun 29- tai 27,5-tuumaisen maasturin, voi samoja kiekkoja mahdollisesti käyttää myös gg-pyörässä. Tämä tosin edellyttää, että niissä on yhteensopivat vapaarattaat tai takapakat.

No entäpä haitat? Paino lisääntyy. Tarpeeton jäykkyys lisääntyy varsinkin etupäässä. Tästä seuraa se, että pitää kasvattaa rengaskokoa, jotta ajaminen säilyy mukavana tai sitten pitää lisätä jousitus samasta syystä ja taas paino lisääntyy. Läpiakselit toimii hyvin cx-kisapyörissä, kun varikolla on pit bike odottamassa ja kiekkoja ei tarvitse vaihtaa tai renkaita paikata lennosta. Gg-käytössä harvalla on pit bike, jolloin läpiakselit vaan hankaloittaa asioita, lisää painoa ja ehkä jopa myös turhaa jäykkyyttä. Molemmat kun on ensisijaisesti maastopyöriin kehiteltyjä ratkaisuja ja läpiakseli toissijaisesti levyjarrujen aiheuttamiin, osin jopa kuvitteellisiiin ongelmiin. Ylikokoemäputket keksittiin maastopyöriin, kun niissä joustomatkojen pidentyessä piti saada etupään rakenne tukevammaksi. Läpiakselit keksittiin osin samasta syystä. Rock Shoxin tuplakruunu-DH-keula Boxer käytti läpiakselia jo 2000-luvun alussa eli se ei ole edes kovin uusi keksintö.

Sitten, kun levarit alkoivat yleistyä monenlaisiin pyöriin, löytyi maailmalta muutama tumpelo, jotka eivät ymmärtäneet pikalinkun käyttölogiikkaa, sillä seurauksella että etupyörä irtosi jarruttaessa. Joku pyörävalmistaja kenties meinasi joutua vastuuseen siitä ja siinä vaiheessa keksittiin, että läpiakselin kanssa tälläistä riskiä ei ole. Teollisuudella on tarve standardoida systeemit, eli heille on parempi, että jos yhdessä pyörätyypissa käytetään ylikoko- läpiakselijuttuja, niin kaikissa käytetään samoja. Tästä osoitukseksi riittää se, että muut standardit on pikkuhiljaa katoamassa markkinoilta myös sellaisissa pyörätyypeistä, joihin nuo eivät tuo mitään todellista lisäarvoa.

Tämän jälkeen keksinnöt on markkinoitu niin tehokkaasti, että nykyään yleinen "oikea" mielipide on tuossa jo aikaisemmin esiintuotua mieltä, että ilman kyseisiä ominaisuuksia pyörillä ei enää tee "mitään", vaikka kuka tahansa omilla aivoillaan ajatteleva ymmärtää, että se on täyttä puppua. Mutta kuten jo se, että ilman noita ominaisuuksia varustetuilla fillareilla ei ole enää jälleenmyyntiarvoa osoittaa, niin markkinointi on toiminut. Jengi on saatu levari- ja jäykkyyskiimassaan ostamaan uusia fillareita, koska sillä edellisellä, todellisuudessa ihan hyvällä ja toimivalla, ei tee enää "mitään".

Sehän on ihan totta, että faktisesti pelkästään jarruina joissain tilanteissa levyjarrut ovat paremmat kuin vannejarrut. Ainakin jos puhutaan hydraulisista levyjarruista. Mutta jos pyörää ajatellaan kokonaisuutena, niin silloin tilanne voi olla toinen. Jos levyjarrut kasvattavat pyörän painoa tarpeettomasti sellaisessa käytössä, missä useimmat loistavasti pärjäisi ilmankin ja aiheuttavat sen, että turvanormien vuoksi pyöristä pitää tehdä tavallista harrastuskäyttöä ajatellen tarpeettoman jäykkiä ja painavia, ei tilanne todellisuudessa aina enää olekaan se, että levyjarruin varustettu pyörä on kokonaisuutena "parempi" kuin pyörä ilman niitä.

Eilen oli hyvä mainos telkkarissa. En muista sanamuotoa tarkasti, mutta asia meni näin: "Markkinoinnilla pystyy tekemään ihmeitä - vaikka presidenttejä." Trumpin pääsy Yhdysvaltain presidentiksi on loistava osoitus siitä, miten ihmiset saadaan tekemään täysin irrationaalisia ratkaisuja pelkästään markkinoinnin avulla.





> Reiskan 853 runkoiset Konat taitaa maksaa jonkun 4k. Jos siitä karsitaan levyt ja laitetaan vannejarrut niin tuskinpa hinta ihan mahdottomia putoaa. Taitaa olla vähissä ostajat kolmen tonnin vannejarrucrossarille, kun samalla hinnalla saa modernin kuitupyörän hydroilla eikä se ainakaan missään häviä noille teräspyörille. Nuo perusvesijohtoputkipyörät ei muutu sen kummemmiksi vaikka niissä vannejarrut onkin.



Aina muuten kyse ei ole edes hinnasta. Kummasti ne Paulin MiniMototkin käy kaupaksi sitä tahtia, mitä ne ehtii niitä tekemään, vaikka maksavat äkkiä saman verran kuin edullisemmat droppitankolevyjarrut. Ja juuri tota samaa asiaahan mä olen ihmetellyt, että miksi mainitsemasi kaltaisille fillareille ostajat on luultavasti niin vähissä, että niitä ei tehdaspyörinä tehdä ja että muuttuukohan tilanne jossain vaiheessa.

Kaikki ei vaan halua kuitupyöriä GG-käyttöön, minkä kyllä ymmärrän hyvin. Joillekin se voi olla periaate, joillekin ulkonäköjuttu ja liittyy siihen esim sellainen ihan käytännön asia, että sopivanlaisella sepelillä kovempaa vauhtia ajaessa niitä kivenmurikoita sinkoaa eturenkaan kimmauttamana välillä aika vauhdilla viistoputkeen. Muistan hyvin Open Uppia ajavan pyörakaverin ilmeen, kun näin kävi. 

Summasummarum: erikoisinta on se, miten jotkut teistä kokee sen jollain tapaa henkilökohtaisena hyökkäyksenä, jos joku uskaltaa ja haluaa kyseenalaistaa asioita ja tehdä niitä itse toisin. Mähän en tässä todellakaan yritä edes käännyttää ketään. Ihmettelen vaan ääneen pyörämaailman menoa. Mä olen jo aikaisemminkin sanonut, että olen ehtinyt kokeilemaan kaikki mahdolliset fillarit ja löytänyt sellaisen ratkaisun, joka toimii mulla parhaiten. Jos joku toinen tykkää muunlaisista, ei se ole multa pois.

----------


## Mohkku

> Jos ajatellaan, että pyörän käyttäjä on tavallinen keskikuntoinen ja keski-ikäinen kuntoilija ilman vakavia kilpailullisia tavoitteita. Silloin sillä, kuinka ne viimeiset 0,3 wattia välittyvät voimansiirtoon tai vaihtoehtoisesti hukkuvat jonnekin matkanvarrelle ei ole käytännössä mitään merkitystä, niin luettelepa äkkiseltään vaikka kolme nyky-GG-pyörien etua, jotka syntyvät a) ylikokoemäputkesta ja b) läpiakseleista.



En pysty luettelemaan, mutten myöskään luottelemaan haittoja. Noista aiheutuva painon kasvu on niin olematon, ettei se minun ajoihini vaikuta yhtään enempää kuin tuo 0,3 w hyöty.

Markkinoilla on riittävän mukavia pyöriä, joten jäykkyys ei ole ainakaan minulle ongelma. Renkaiden leveyden kasvattaminen palvelee enemmän ajettavuutta soralla ja poluilla kuin tärinän vaimentamista. Erän vanha pyöräni, jossa on teräsrunko ja vannejarrut, on kaikkein epämukavin, millä koskaan olen ajanut huolimatta 2" renkaista.





> Ylikokoemäputket keksittiin maastopyöriin, kun niissä joustomatkojen pidentyessä piti saada etupään rakenne tukevammaksi.



Itselleni ei ole merkitystä tuolla asialla. Omassani sellaista ei ole, mutta on muistaakseni 160-175 mm emäputki, joten jäykkyys on varmasti vähintään yhtä suuri kuin 120 mm ylikokoisella.





> Sitten, kun levarit alkoivat yleistyä monenlaisiin pyöriin, löytyi maailmalta muutama tumpelo, jotka eivät ymmärtäneet pikalinkun käyttölogiikkaa, sillä seurauksella että etupyörä irtosi jarruttaessa. Joku pyörävalmistaja kenties meinasi joutua vastuuseen siitä ja siinä vaiheessa keksittiin, että läpiakselin kanssa tälläistä riskiä ei ole. Teollisuudella on tarve standardoida systeemit, eli heille on parempi, että jos yhdessä pyörätyypissa käytetään ylikoko- läpiakselijuttuja, niin kaikissa käytetään samoja. Tästä osoitukseksi riittää se, että muut standardit on pikkuhiljaa katoamassa markkinoilta myös sellaisissa pyörätyypeistä, joihin nuo eivät tuo mitään todellista lisäarvoa.



Ja kun esim. Spessu tuo markkinoille oman standardinsa akselista, alkaa parku siitä, miksi pitää olla erilaisia ratkaisuja yhteensopivuutta tuhoamassa. Eli ei yhtenäisen kaluston käyttö missään tapauksessa huono asia ole.





> Jengi on saatu levari- ja jäykkyyskiimassaan ostamaan uusia fillareita, koska sillä edellisellä, todellisuudessa ihan hyvällä ja toimivalla, ei tee enää "mitään".



Ymmärrän sen, että ympärivuotisessa käytössä tai kuraisilla poluilla/sorateillä joku haluaa vaihtaa vannejarrut levyihin. Emäputken tyyppi tuskin on monellakaan syy vaihtaa uuteen. Itselläni geometria oli jarrujen ja vaihteiden lisäksi parantunut niin paljon, että vaihto oli perusteltu. Taatusti jäykän perinteisen kiekkojen mutterikiinnityksen tilallekin tuli arjessa kätevä, mutta löysä pikalinkku. Mitään haittaa en siinä ole huomannut. Korkeintaan varkaiden takia joskus tulee huolestuttua ja se onkin ainoa syy, miksi joskus tulee mieleen, olisiko vanhaan runkoon pitänyt laittaa uudet osat ja siten rakentaa pyörästä käyttökelpoinen asiointipyörä.





> Summasummarum: erikoisinta on se, miten jotkut teistä kokee sen jollain tapaa henkilökohtaisena hyökkäyksenä, jos joku uskaltaa ja haluaa kyseenalaistaa asioita ja tehdä niitä itse toisin. Mähän en tässä todellakaan yritä edes käännyttää ketään. Ihmettelen vaan ääneen pyörämaailman menoa. Mä olen jo aikaisemminkin sanonut, että olen ehtinyt kokeilemaan kaikki mahdolliset fillarit ja löytänyt sellaisen ratkaisun, joka toimii mulla parhaiten. Jos joku toinen tykkää muunlaisista, ei se ole multa pois.



Ei kyse ole hyökkäyksestä, vaan oman näkemyksen esittämisestä vastineeksi sinun ajatuksillesi.

----------


## plr

Kun hydraulisiin levyjarruihin lentää sateella hiekalla ajaessa kuravettä, niin onko olemassa jokin keino saada se järkyttävä rohiseva ääni nopeasti pois? Jarrut kyllä hiljenevät ehkä puolen kilometrin ajon jälkeen taas äänettömiksi, mutta ääntä ei siedä kuunnella, kun sille nauravat jo naapurin koiratkin.

----------


## JackOja

> Kun hydraulisiin levyjarruihin lentää sateella hiekalla ajaessa kuravettä, niin onko olemassa jokin keino saada se järkyttävä rohiseva ääni nopeasti pois? Jarrut kyllä hiljenevät ehkä puolen kilometrin ajon jälkeen taas äänettömiksi...



Pari pikaista laahaavaa jarrutusta on toiminut mulla. Sellainen jämerä, mutta herkkä laahaus, ei juurikaan vauhtia hiljentävä  :Hymy: 

Olen kyllä välillä mietiskellyt olisko Shimpan hydrojarruissa isompi rako palojen ja levyn välillä, vastaavasti niinkuin maastopuolella.

----------


## paaton

> Kun hydraulisiin levyjarruihin lentää sateella hiekalla ajaessa kuravettä, niin onko olemassa jokin keino saada se järkyttävä rohiseva ääni nopeasti pois? Jarrut kyllä hiljenevät ehkä puolen kilometrin ajon jälkeen taas äänettömiksi, mutta ääntä ei siedä kuunnella, kun sille nauravat jo naapurin koiratkin.



Tuskin.  Tuohan johtuu hydr levareiden pienestä välyksestä.

----------


## Blackborow

> Olen kyllä välillä mietiskellyt olisko Shimpan hydrojarruissa isompi rako palojen ja levyn välillä, vastaavasti niinkuin maastopuolella.



Äkkiseltään se vaikuttaa ihan samalta kuin maastojarruissa. Ainakin yhtä helpot keskittää.

----------


## stenu

Sellainen vielä, että kannattaisi jokaisen joskus teettää itselleen yksi custom-pyörä. Se on sellainen prosessi, missä joutuu oikeasti miettimään, mitkä asiat tekee pyörästä parhaan mahdollisen juuri omaan käyttöön, kun ei tarvitse valita valmiista kompromisseista vähiten kompromissia. Kun laitoin Cyclon tilaukseen puhkiruostuneen Crosshairsin seuraajaksi, olisin hyvin voinut ostaa kuiturungon, laittaa levarit, ylikokoemäputken, läpiakselit, hydrauliikan ja vaikka sähkövaihteetkin. Ei ollut kiinni edes rahasta, kun vaimokin oli antanut luvan tehdä juuri sellaisen kuin haluan. Päädyin lopulta tohon, mihin päädyin ja ostin 150 euroa/pää maksavat vannejarrut. Nyt Cyclolla on ajettu yksi syksy krossia, yksi talvi työmatkaa ja yksi kesä tai pitäsikö sanoa "kesä" soralenkkejä. Vielä ei ole tullut sellaista oloa, että muutaisin yhtään mitään. Mulla on olemassa myös siihen sopiva kokokuituinen etuhaarukka, jota kokeilin, mutta aika nopeasti palasin takaisin teräshaarukkaan.

E: Mohku ootko koskaan kokeillut vaikkapa Columbuksen Lifestä tehtyä vannejarruteräspyörää, joka on tehyt ajo-ominaisuuksia ajatellen optimaalisesi sinulle tai ylipäätään tuollaista oikeasti ohutseinäsisistä teräsputkista kasattua, kevyttä, teräskeulaista vannejarrupyörää?

----------


## JackOja

^^ selvä pyy, hyvä tietää. Pitääpä joskus tsekata kun Shimano-hydrot sattuu kohdalle, jos vaikka intoutuu vaihtamaan merkkiä. Noissa omissa Srameissa ainakin on pirun pieni rako. 





> Sellainen vielä, että kannattaisi jokaisen joskus teettää itselleen yksi custom-pyörä. Se on sellainen prosessi, missä joutuu oikeasti miettimään, mitkä asiat tekee pyörästä parhaan mahdollisen juuri omaan käyttöön...



Komppaan tätä. Pikkusen jopa välillä hirvitti kun joutui oikeasti miettimään ja "valitsemaan" loppuelämänsä rungon mittoja ja yksityiskohtia.

Mutta niinkuin tosiiiteeveessä sanotaan, "tämä oli hieno matka". Seuraava mtb-runko tullee melko varmasti samasta kioskista jos Niner joskus ruostuu puhki.

----------


## Blackborow

> ^^ selvä pyy, hyvä tietää. Pitääpä joskus tsekata kun Shimano-hydrot sattuu kohdalle, jos vaikka intoutuu vaihtamaan merkkiä. Noissa omissa Srameissa ainakin on pirun pieni rako.



RS785 siis itsellä. Muista "maantiehydroista" ei ole kokemusta.

----------


## plr

> Pari pikaista laahaavaa jarrutusta on toiminut mulla. Sellainen jämerä, mutta herkkä laahaus, ei juurikaan vauhtia hiljentävä



Mielestäni tein juuri noin, mutta ei se tuntunut auttavan. Ääni häviää sitten itsekseen ilmeisesti kun sotku jarrupalan ja -levyn välistä lähtee pois. Kyseessä siis Shimanon ST-RS685 hydrauliset jarrut. Rohina kuuluu kuiturungon vahvistamana varmaan sadan metrin päähän. Onneksi cyclon cantileverit rohisevat vain jarruttaessa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

> Kaikki ei vaan halua kuitupyöriä GG-käyttöön, minkä kyllä ymmärrän hyvin. Joillekin se voi olla periaate, joillekin ulkonäköjuttu ja liittyy siihen esim sellainen ihan käytännön asia, että sopivanlaisella sepelillä kovempaa vauhtia ajaessa niitä kivenmurikoita sinkoaa eturenkaan kimmauttamana välillä aika vauhdilla viistoputkeen. Muistan hyvin Open Uppia ajavan pyörakaverin ilmeen, kun näin kävi.



Yritätkö nyt väittää, että kuiturunko hajoaisi tuosta?

----------


## ahuji

^^taloudessa kolmessa pyörässä nuo Shimano hydrot (rs785+805+505). Olen huomannut että ulina riippuu levystä. Rt99 on hiljaisin (rohina katoaa hetken päästä), rt86 taas ulisee kauemmin vaikka sama pyörä yms. Noilla laahaavilla jarrutuksilla saa hiljaiseksi mutta tuossa rt86 tuntunut kestävän kauemmin

----------


## plr

Ulina on levyjarrujen toinen ominaisuus. Se tulee jarruttaessa silloin, kun levyt ovat märät. Rohina esiintyy silloin, kun levyt sotkeentuvat ja ei jarruteta.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ilman noita ominaisuuksia varustetuilla fillareilla ei ole enää jälleenmyyntiarvoa osoittaa, niin markkinointi on toiminut...



 Vähän sama kuin muutama vuosi sitten 26" maasturin myynnissä. Muistan kun muutama kaveri yritti myydä huippulaadukasta kuitu-täpäriään, mutta 26" kiekoilla. Kauppa ei käynyt yhtään, se kun ei ollut se 29". Ja sama taitaa olla jos nyt myisi laadukasta alumiini-maantiepyörää. Kaikki se pitää olla hiilaria nykyään.  :Sarkastinen: 




> Summasummarum: erikoisinta on se, miten jotkut teistä kokee sen jollain tapaa henkilökohtaisena hyökkäyksenä, jos joku uskaltaa ja haluaa kyseenalaistaa asioita ja tehdä niitä itse toisin. Mähän en tässä todellakaan yritä edes käännyttää ketään. Ihmettelen vaan ääneen pyörämaailman menoa...



Itse olen omistanut ja ajanut hiilikuitu maantiepyöriä sekä maastopyöriä ja todennut että se ei ole mun juttu. Eikä ole teräskään. Minä arvostan alumiinin vaivattomutta ja ruostumattomuutta.  :Hymy: 

Onneksi täällä jokainen saa tehdä sellaisia valintoja kun tykkää, toivottavasti ihmiset vaan osaa tehdä ne valinnat oikeista, omista lähtökohdista.  :Hymy:

----------


## Moska

> Ulina on levyjarrujen toinen ominaisuus. Se tulee jarruttaessa silloin, kun levyt ovat märät. Rohina esiintyy silloin, kun levyt sotkeentuvat ja ei jarruteta.



Ei tuota voi yleistää, cyclon jarrut ollut reilu puolivuotta ulinattomat. Rohinoita yms kyllä tulee, kun rymyää märässä.

----------


## stenu

> Yritätkö nyt väittää, että kuiturunko hajoaisi tuosta?



En osaa sanoa. Pahalta se kuulostaa, kun sellainen kolmannesnyrkin kokoinen murikka sinkoaa muoviseen viistoputkeen, kuinkahan kovaa ne nyt lähtiskään, ehkä neljää-viittäkymppiä(?). Mä olen saanut teräsrunkoon dentin, kun vieressä ajaneen kaverin renkaasta kivi sinkosi vaakaputkeen. Eli se ainakin on mahdollista.

Jos kiinnostaa muunkinmoinen ajaminen kuin kovalla hiekkapohjalla, niin Haltialan pellonreunat alkaa olla aika kivoja. Oli vapaata tänään. Kävin pyöritttelemässä gg:tä Keskuspuiston ulkoiluväylillä ja sitten kävin sunnuntaista HEL CX -kauden aloitusta ajatellen ottamassa pari "full out" -vetoa peltopolkua eestaas. Hyvää treeniä. Hapottaa ja kehittää tasapainoa ja tekniikkaa. Pyörä toimi loistavasti, ei rohissut mikään edes jarruttaessa ja vaihteet ja voimansiirto pelas täsmällisesti, vaikka on 2x  :Vink:  Kuva on vähän sumuinen, kun oli puhelimen kameran linssi näköjään huurussa.

----------


## plr

Aina kun pelkää kuiturungon hajoamista ja miettii sen vuoksi metallirunkoa, voi katsoa tämän videon:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5eMMf11uhM

Varsinkin kiveniskemien kohdalla videon loppupuolella kohta "Swing-A-Carbon-Frame-Into-A-Concrete-Block Test" pitäisi lievittää pahimpia hajoamisuhkia.

En tietenkään väitä, että kaikki kuiturungot ovat samanlaisia. Kuitu on kuitenkin varsin kestävää materiaalia ja lommo metalliputkessakin heikentää sen kestävyyttä. Kuituun ei yleensä tule lommoja, vaan se hajoaa eri tavalla.

----------


## ealex

^ Hmm, olen nähnyt toki tämän videon aikaisemminkin, mutta en kiinnittänyt huomiota että kuiduthan poksahtelee videolla heti testien alussa, kauan ennen kuin runko hajoaa. Se on juurikin hiilikuidun ongelma, se voi näyttää täysin ehjältä, mutta osa kuiduista on jo valmiiksi poikki ja jäykkyys on mennyttä.

Oikeassa kestävyystestissä mitataan juurikin niin että hiilikuitukappale on ”rikki” sen jälkeen kun se alkaa joustaa enemmän, samalla voimalla testattuna, eikä vasta sen jälkeen, kun se poksahtaa kokonaan poikki. Tällainen ”rikki” oleva kappale ei eroaa ehjästä ulkoisesti mitenkään.

Silti hiilikuitu olisi huomattavasti alumiinia parempi, mutta ei terästä (paitsi täysjoustossa).  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Mohkku

> E: Mohku ootko koskaan kokeillut vaikkapa Columbuksen Lifestä tehtyä vannejarruteräspyörää, joka on tehyt ajo-ominaisuuksia ajatellen optimaalisesi sinulle tai ylipäätään tuollaista oikeasti ohutseinäsisistä teräsputkista kasattua, kevyttä, teräskeulaista vannejarrupyörää?



En ole. Tähän keskusteluun liittyen olisi kuitenkin kiinnostava testata itselle optimaalisia runkoja, toinen ryhmä levy- ja toinen vannejarruilla. Ihan varmasti hyvä vannejarrupyörä olisi parempi kuin tavallinen levyjarruilla. Asetelma olisi kuitenkin tasapuolinen vasta, kun molemmissa ryhmissä on esikarsinta tehty, jolloin voisi keskittyä olennaiseen.

Vaikka kritisoitkin markkinoinnin vaikutusta ihmisen käytökseen ja vieläpä aiheesta, mahdollista silti on sekin, että kehitys on mennyt monien käyttäjien kannalta hyvään suuntaan ja muotia vastaan haraaminen ei sinänsä osoita yhtään mitään. Toki tällöin todennäköisesti tietää mitä haluaa ja haraaminen on siten täysin perusteltua.

----------


## OJ

> niin luettelepa äkkiseltään vaikka kolme nyky-GG-pyörien etua, jotka syntyvät ylikokoemäputkesta ja kolme etua, jotka syntyvät läpiakseleista.



Voin luetella vain yhden, mutta melko merkittavan. Saatavuus ilman putiikki-custom-iso-raha touhuja. Juu markkinavetoista, mutta ainakin mun viimeisimpia CX ja maasturivalintoja ohjasi hyvin pitkalle saatavuus lahikaupasta ja massamerkeilta. Minulle ei noista vanhan tekniikan eduista ole mitaan hyotya vaan enemmankin haittaa jos ne saadakseni pitaa jotain muun kaluston kanssa yhteensopimatonta custom-kamaa. Nopeus on varmasti ihan sama akseleista ja emaputkista riippumatta. Ja minulle ei ihan pienet painoerot merkkaa mitaan kun kuskilla on painoa yli 80 kiloa eika mun ajomaastoissa ole yli viiden minuutin makea kaytannossa koskaan.

Bourbonin tuoksuiset partapyorailyt ovat sitten asia erikseen. Minulle ei parta kasva ja minulta onnistuu pienessa pierussa ajaminen jopa hiiliukuituisella levaricrossarilla vaikka siihen ei 50 mm kumit mahdukaan.  :Kieli pitkällä: 

EDIT: Etupaan jaykkyys...Mulla on ollut nelja erilaista CX pyoraa vannejarruilla ja niissa kaikissa on ollut niin loysa keula, etta sita on pitanyt helpottaa erilaisilla kikoilla, jotka ovat parhaimmillaankin olleet kohtalaisia kompromisseja. Nama uudet 1.5" keulat lapiakseleilla ovat ehka kovempia kuin aikaisemmat keulat, mutta vastineeksi ne eivat vatkaa vaikka nappaa reilumman kourallisen etujarrua.

----------


## BB Holland

Minä olen semmoista sukupolvea, että alumiiniset pyörät kun tulivat ne olivat ihan pirun kalliita ei alumiinia ollut silloin kuin lentokoneissa. Sittenhän se yleistyi ja halpeni ja hyvä niin. Parempaa teräsrunkoa mulla ei koskaan ollut, hiilarimaantiepyörä oli ihan ok. Alumiini on mun juttu, kait historiallisista syistä. Noita läpiakseleita mä en ihan käsitä, pari läskin etuakselia rikoin jo kun kiristin liikaa. Takana taas saa jännittää, meneekö se tälläkin kertaa läpi vai mitä tapahtuu. Hydrauliset levarit laitan jos mahdollista, nyt oon värkkäämässä vanhaan maasturiin 27.5-kiekkoja ja CX-keulaa. Taakse sopivat jarruvanteet ja v-jarrut on tosi vähissä, Paulin Motolight mainittiinkin. Kiinnostaa vain rakennella noita vanhoja romuja ennen kuin ostaa uutta.

----------


## noniinno

Kivien sinkoilu vinoputkeen on ilmeisesti vasta löydetty ilmiö gg-piireissä. Maastopyörän eturengas heittelee oravan kokoista murkulaa tuon tuosta vinoputkeen, ja ei ole ainakaan minulta yksikään kuiturunko tuohon hajonnut. Jos nyt jotakuta kiinnostaa niin keveysfriikkinä ei teräsrunko kiinnosta vähääkään. Jos haluan nostalgiaa tai sielua, niin päristelen pappatunturilla auringonlaskuun jättäen sinisen usvan notkoihin leijumaan. Ajomukavuuteen en ota kantaa kun en noissa juuri koskaan eroja tunne, jos vaan rengasosasto on kunnossa. Sen verran tuntemuksia kuitenkin olen rekisteröinyt, että Giantin kisakrossari ei ollut mikään mukavuuslippulaiva millään alustalla, vaikka olikin kuiturunkoinen. Tämänhetkinen alumiininen maantiepyöräke 30mm renkailla tuntuu paljon mukavammalta.

----------


## stenu

> Bourbonin tuoksuiset partapyorailyt ovat sitten asia erikseen. Minulle ei parta kasva ja minulta onnistuu pienessa pierussa ajaminen jopa hiiliukuituisella levaricrossarilla vaikka siihen ei 50 mm kumit mahdukaan.



Mulla parta kasvaa hyvin, mutta bourbonit maistuu huonosti. Single malt voi mennä joskus kerran viidessä vuodessa, mutta noin yleisesti ottaen väkevät viinakset ei oikein ole mun juttu - eikä ne kuitupyörät. Muuten osuu kyllä hyvin. Karvaa kasvaa sen verran säärissäkin ja kun hyvänäkin päivänä kisaan fleetin puolivälipaikoista oli laji mikä hyvänsä, niin maaliviivalla hävettää paljon vähemmän, kun alla on vanhanaikaisen näköinen teräspyörä eikä kisakireeltä näyttävä kuitutykki. Parta kuitenkin näyttää yhtä harmaalta ja olut maistuu ihan yhtä hyvältä kisan jälkeen, olipa alla kummanlainen pyörä hyvänsä..  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Oli meillä niitä kuitutykkejäkin silloin muutamia vuosia sitten, kun jälkikasvu vielä ajoi Focus-leideissä SM-mitaleista. Tosin ne oli kokonaan tai osin sponssattuja eli niissä ei omaa rahaa hirveesti ollut kiinni. Siinä touhussa olivat kuitenkin ihan paikallaan.

----------


## OJ

Niin en mä kuitenkaan mikään HC-hiilarimies ole. Tässä on kerettiläinen teräslaitos, jonka sain rullaamaan aikaisemmin tänään. Terästä, läpiakselit, hiilarikeula, nestelevyt, 44mm emäputki ja 1X, eikä mahdu 700x42 isompi nakki. Kai tolla kuitenkin mieluummin ajaa kuin turpaansa ottaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

^ Siinä on muka yhteenkuulumattomat törmänneet toisiinsa mahtavalla tuloksella! Älä mene muuttamaan yhtään mitään minkään värien yhteensovittamisen takia! "Pyöräsi kuva" -ketju vaatii lisää kuvia!

----------


## paaton

Omaankin makuun tuo OJ:n pyörä natsaa kyllä hienosti. Yläputki vaaterissa ja muutenkin selkeä runko ilman turhia teippejä. Kuitenkin sopivan moderni laitos.
Speksejä?

----------


## TheMiklu

OJ:n acco priva niin kuva ei näy. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

^näkyyhän se, mää olen jo ainakin kolmas kelle näkyy. Ja hieno on.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Hyvin näkyy.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> CX ja maasturivalintoja ohjasi hyvin pitkalle saatavuus lahikaupasta ja massamerkeilta. Minulle ei noista vanhan tekniikan eduista ole mitaan hyotya vaan enemmankin haittaa jos ne saadakseni pitaa jotain muun kaluston kanssa yhteensopimatonta custom-kamaa.



Tämä asia on minullekin tärkeä, tykkään että varaosat löytyy helposti. Ja sen takia minua hiukan arveluttaa tämä tarjooman leviäminen. Hyvä että on vaihtoehtoja juu, mutta jos sen seurauksena kauppiaat ei enää pidä osia hyllyssä kun ne ovat kuitenkin vääriä... Keskiöstandardit ehkä yksi hyvä esimerkki ja nyt toinen saattaa olla nuo  levari-takanavat. Markkinoilla on jos jonkinlaista boost-napaa ja mistä sitä tietää mihin niistä saa Mavicin kiekkoja vaikkapa viiden vuoden päästä...

----------


## LoneWolf76

Mitäs näitä GG-runkoja on, mihin mahtuisi talveksi 29x2,25" ISP alle? Genesis Vagabond ilmeisesti ainakin ja Lapierre Crosshill, jota tosin tietääkseni ei saa runkosettinä. Onko muita?

----------


## TheMiklu

> ^näkyyhän se, mää olen jo ainakin kolmas kelle näkyy. Ja hieno on.



Tapatalkki ja luuri -yhdistelmälläpä ei näkyny. Selaimen kautta näky. 

Hieno oli.

----------


## Jukka

> Mitäs näitä GG-runkoja on, mihin mahtuisi talveksi 29x2,25" ISP alle? Genesis Vagabond ilmeisesti ainakin ja Lapierre Crosshill, jota tosin tietääkseni ei saa runkosettinä. Onko muita?



Salsan Fargo ainakin tulee mieleen, jos tuo GG-pyöräksi kelpaa...

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mitäs näitä GG-runkoja on, mihin mahtuisi talveksi 29x2,25" ISP alle? Genesis Vagabond ilmeisesti ainakin ja Lapierre Crosshill, jota tosin tietääkseni ei saa runkosettinä. Onko muita?



Muru B.N.T. http://www.murucycles.com/bnt-tourer

----------


## anek

> Mitäs näitä GG-runkoja on, mihin mahtuisi talveksi 29x2,25" ISP alle? Genesis Vagabond ilmeisesti ainakin ja Lapierre Crosshill, jota tosin tietääkseni ei saa runkosettinä. Onko muita?



No jos 27,5x2,25" kelpaa niin NS RAG+ jota saa myös runkosettinä suhteellisen huokeaan hintaan.

----------


## LoneWolf76

Kiitoksia, hyviä vaihtoehtoja. 27,5" toisi tietysti vielä enemmän valinnanvaraa, vaan sitten en voisi hyödyntää jo olemassaolevia renkaita ja kiekkoja.

----------


## OJ

> Omaankin makuun tuo OJ:n pyörä natsaa kyllä hienosti. Yläputki vaaterissa ja muutenkin selkeä runko ilman turhia teippejä. Kuitenkin sopivan moderni laitos.
> Speksejä?



Yläputki meni vahingossa vaateriin kun tilaaja ei tsekannut rungon speksejä rittävän huolellisesti. Lopputulos kuitenkin ajamatta ihan jees.

----------


## kmw

Komee on OJ:n rossari. Menee varmasti lujempaa ku täysii.

----------


## Tom_E

> Voin luetella vain yhden, mutta melko merkittavan. Saatavuus ilman putiikki-custom-iso-raha touhuja. Juu markkinavetoista, mutta ainakin mun viimeisimpia CX ja maasturivalintoja ohjasi hyvin pitkalle saatavuus lahikaupasta ja massamerkeilta. Minulle ei noista vanhan tekniikan eduista ole mitaan hyotya vaan enemmankin haittaa jos ne saadakseni pitaa jotain muun kaluston kanssa yhteensopimatonta custom-kamaa.



Jos tällä halutaan sanoa, että custom-pyörien (yksittäiskappaleina tehtyjen pyörien) osat olisivat enemmän custom kuin isojen merkkien osat, niin eikö tuo oikeasti ole aivan päin vastoin. Ei noilla "yksi partasuu vajassa hitsaamassa runkoa-merkeillä" taida juuri olla resursseja kehitellä omia keskiö, ohjainlaakeri, akseli, kaulaputki jne stardardeja ja vaikka olisi niin veikkaan ettei kovin moni asiakas niitä haluaisi. Sen sijaan nuo suuret merkithän nimenomaan tekevät tätä ja yhdellä jos toisella ties mitä virityksiä, mitä ei löydy keneltäkään muulta, puhumattakaan siitä lähikaupan hyllystä. Customeihin taas käsittääkseni yleensä valitaan lähinnä perusvarmaa hyllytavaraa. Eihan niissä customeissa yleensä ole muuta oikeasti customia kuin runko ja maalaus, ja joissakin paljon harvemmissa haarukka.

----------


## santei

Ajatuksia -18 mallin Divergestä? Tarkemmin E5 Comp mallia katellu. Oisko tosta do-it-all maantievehkeeksi täpärin kaveriksi? En kippusarvisten geoista vielä(kään) ymmärrä.

Plussaa ainakin kierteellinen keskiö, future shock ja samat vanteet ku kalliimmassa hiilarivehkees. Miinusta väritys (joskin keltaista tai vastaavaa ei oikeen kellään oo tarjolla) ja ehkä trp spyret. Tosin en oo tollasia parempia mekaanisia levareita ikinä testannu joten voi olla et ne on riittävät.

----------


## miku80

Toi Diverge on melko lepposa ajettava ja plussaa ropisee tuosta headshockin jousesta mikä on tuohon tehty progressiivisemmaksi kuin Roubaixissa joten se ei pohjaa hiekkatieajossa niin helpolla.

Ei ole enempiä kokemuksia pyörästä miten toimii esim. pitkillä lenkeillä, mutta mutulla sanoisin, että monipuoliseen ajoon varmasti parasta mitä on tarjolla.

----------


## Mika_koo

Tämmönen vekotin tuli viritelyä. Ehkä se kuuluu tähän kategoriaan ehkä ei. Polkupyörä se kuintenkin on.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

Keltainen on ainakin oikea väri näin syksyllä.

 Nämä shimanon hydro kahvalliset kannattaisi näköjään kuvata laajakulmalla hivenen takaapäin tai alaviistosta, nyt tuo möhkäle näyttää vielä normaaliakin isommalta. Vai onko se oikeasti 20cm pitkä  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika_koo

> Keltainen on ainakin oikea väri näin syksyllä.
> 
>  Nämä shimanon hydro kahvalliset kannattaisi näköjään kuvata laajakulmalla hivenen takaapäin tai alaviistosta, nyt tuo möhkäle näyttää vielä normaaliakin isommalta. Vai onko se oikeasti 20cm pitkä



No ehkä 10 cm on lähempänä kuin 20 cm, mutta onhan ne ihan järkyttävät möhköfantit joka tapauksessa.

Toisaalta onhan tuo varsin möhkö koko vekotin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Mohkku

Hieno on tuo Kinesis. 

Jos kahva toimii ja on normaalia mukavampi kädessä, en osaa ulkonäköä moittia. Moni pitää vaakasuorasta putkesta, mutta minusta tuollainen hiukan laskeva näyttää paremmalta. Tiedä sitten mitä asialla on merkitystä käytännössä.

Mistä osista kiekot on kasattu?

----------


## Mika_koo

> Hieno on tuo Kinesis. 
> 
> Jos kahva toimii ja on normaalia mukavampi kädessä, en osaa ulkonäköä moittia. Moni pitää vaakasuorasta putkesta, mutta minusta tuollainen hiukan laskeva näyttää paremmalta. Tiedä sitten mitä asialla on merkitystä käytännössä.
> 
> Mistä osista kiekot on kasattu?



Kiekot ovat ihan valmiit, Mavic ksyrium elite allroadit


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> No ehkä 10 cm on lähempänä kuin 20 cm, mutta onhan ne ihan järkyttävät möhköfantit joka tapauksessa.



Mulla on noi RS505:n kahvat maantiepyörässä ja se möhköosuus on siellä, missä käsiä ei normaalisti pidetä. Huppujen kohdalta noi on mun mielestä sirommat kuin esim. Rivalin hydrauliset kahvat tai 685:t (edelliset on toisessa pyörässä, ja jälkimmäisiä oon näpelöinyt myös). Aivan hyvät kahvat kun vain ulkonäköön tottuu  :Nolous: 

Ai niin piti kehaista myös pyörää mut unohduin vaahtoomaan jostain jarrukahvoista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## santei

> Toi Diverge on melko lepposa ajettava ja plussaa ropisee tuosta headshockin jousesta mikä on tuohon tehty progressiivisemmaksi kuin Roubaixissa joten se ei pohjaa hiekkatieajossa niin helpolla.
> 
> Ei ole enempiä kokemuksia pyörästä miten toimii esim. pitkillä lenkeillä, mutta mutulla sanoisin, että monipuoliseen ajoon varmasti parasta mitä on tarjolla.



Jees. Divergestä kävin vähän kauppiaan kans juttelemas. Olin kaavaillut E5 Comp -mallia harmaana, mutta ainakaan spessun kauppias sivut ei koko väriä edes listannut. Saa nähdä onko joku USA only väri tms. Tuohon siniseen on kyllä taas tottuminen. Kuviakaan ei vielä oikein ole tarjolla tuosta väristä.

----------


## Taneli79

Mielenkiintoisia puheenvuoroja tuolla edellä gg-pyörien teknologiatrendeistä. Stenu ui hyvin perustellusti vastavirtaan. Olis kiinnostavaa testata joskus Cyclon kaltaista laadukasta teräspyörää, jossa on hyvät vannejarrut ja teräskeula. Kokeilumielessä rungon teettäminen itselleen ei ole kovin yksinkertainen tai halpa juttu. Mitä tuollainen Grava kustantaa suurin piirtein kokonaisuudessaan?

Sitä jäin teräsrungon osalta miettimään, että onko metalliputkista mahdollista rakentaa pystysuunnassa joustava ja samalla kuitenkin sivusuunnassa jäykkä runko/keula? Kuitupyörissähän kuidun laadulla, määrällä, asettelulla jne saadaan aikaiseksi jotain em. suuntaista. Taipuuko Grava kun runttaa putkelta maksimiteholla?

Levyjarrujen ja läpiakselien vaikutus tärinänsuodatukseen on ilmeinen. Ja selvää on, että erilaiset jousitusratkaisut ovat ainakin osittain seurausta levarikehityksestä. Kuitupyörien puolella levari-läpiakseli-"jousitus" -yhdistelmä ei välttämättä ole kuitenkaan huono, kun kokonaisuuden paino on mahdollista pitää kurissa. Trekin Boone on mielestäni hyvä esimerkki tästä. Isospeed joustaa pystysuunnassa, vaikka pyörä on sivuttain superjäykkä. Vuoden 2018 Boone Disc 7 painaa peruskiekoilla 7,8kg. Aikaisempiin malleihin verrattuna myös edessä on Isospeed. Boone toimii mielestäni hienosti soratiellä, vaikka se onkin suunniteltu krossiin. Ohjaus on herkän puoleinen, mutta itse tykkään sähäkästi reagoivasta pyörästä. En osaa moittia muuta kun 38mm yltävää rengastilaa (ja ehkä noita ikuisesti naksuvia pf-keskiöstandardeja).

----------


## Köfte

> Yläputki meni vahingossa vaateriin kun tilaaja ei tsekannut rungon speksejä rittävän huolellisesti. Lopputulos kuitenkin ajamatta ihan jees.



Hyvä vahinko :Hymy:  Arvostan muutenkin lopputulosta.

----------


## Mika_koo

> Mulla on noi RS505:n kahvat maantiepyörässä ja se möhköosuus on siellä, missä käsiä ei normaalisti pidetä. Huppujen kohdalta noi on mun mielestä sirommat kuin esim. Rivalin hydrauliset kahvat tai 685:t (edelliset on toisessa pyörässä, ja jälkimmäisiä oon näpelöinyt myös). Aivan hyvät kahvat kun vain ulkonäköön tottuu 
> 
> Ai niin piti kehaista myös pyörää mut unohduin vaahtoomaan jostain jarrukahvoista



Kiitos vaan kynämiehelle. Kyllähän nuo 505:t ovat ainakin omaan käteen ihan hyvät. Rivalit (jotka muuten alunperin meinasin laittaa) ovat kyllä kohlommat. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Blackborow

> Sitä jäin teräsrungon osalta miettimään, että onko metalliputkista mahdollista rakentaa pystysuunnassa joustava ja samalla kuitenkin sivusuunnassa jäykkä runko/keula? Kuitupyörissähän kuidun laadulla, määrällä, asettelulla jne saadaan aikaiseksi jotain em. suuntaista. Taipuuko Grava kun runttaa putkelta maksimiteholla?



Vaikka olenkin puristien mielestä väärässä niin kirjoitan tähän. Teräsrunko on teräsrunko ja sen notkuu kun antaa watteja putkelta ja jos ei notku niin se on sitten sen verran järeistä putkista rakennettu, että teräsrunkon mukavuudesta on turha puhua. Useampi teräsraami on testattu ja kaikki ne notkuu ihan eri tavalla kuin hyvä kuitupyörä kun annetaan watteja. Se että häiritseekö se on sitten ajajasta kiinni. Kuitenkin kuituraami voi olla sekä notkumaton, että mukava...

Toki se on silleenkin, että omat pyörät pitää olla kokoluokkaa 58cm niin varmaan tuollainen "pitkistä" putkista rakennettu teräsrunko elääkin enemmän putkelta runtatessa kuin joku 50-52cm kokoluokan runko... Mene ja tiedä.

Titaani on kokematta runkomateriaalina eli ehkä sellainen pitää vielä joskus hommata griderin hommaa hoitamaan. Näkeepä...

----------


## santei

> Tämmönen vekotin tuli viritelyä. Ehkä se kuuluu tähän kategoriaan ehkä ei. Polkupyörä se kuintenkin on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mitä oot tykänny pyörästä? Paljonko toi suurinpiirtein painaa? Sen verran sopivan näköinen et voisin melkein Divergelle ja GT Gradelle hyvänä vaihtoehtona pitää. Kaippa tuo jotkut 30-35 milliset renkaatkin alle huolii vaikka tuohon 45 millisetkin mahtuu. Luulis tuollaisen aiva ok osilla rakentavan alle kahdella tonnilla.

----------


## Mika_koo

> Mitä oot tykänny pyörästä? Paljonko toi suurinpiirtein painaa? Sen verran sopivan näköinen et voisin melkein Divergelle ja GT Gradelle hyvänä vaihtoehtona pitää. Kaippa tuo jotkut 30-35 milliset renkaatkin alle huolii vaikka tuohon 45 millisetkin mahtuu. Luulis tuollaisen aiva ok osilla rakentavan alle kahdella tonnilla.



Vasta olen kaksi päivää sillä ajanut. Viikko meni flunssaa parannellessa vaikka pyörä oli kasassa. Pyörää en ole punninnut, mutta ehkäpä tuo painaa noin 10kg. 

Minulla on 40mm renkaat tuossa, taakse taitaa mahtua yli 50 milliset, edessä veikkaan että 45 mm on maksimileveys.

Vertailukohtana tässä on noin 7,5 kiloinen carboniittinen maatiepyörä jossa yhteistä tämän kanssa on lähinnä kaksi rengasta. Vähän kuin vertaisi rata-auton ja amerikkalaista pick-upia.

Ihan hauskaahan tuolla on ajaa, kun voi ajella melkein mistä vain. Oma käyttötarkoitukseni tälle on työmatkapyöräily, retkeily perheen kanssa (olen se kuormakameli) yms. vähemmän urheilua muistuttava toiminta. Siihen se tuntuu sopivan ihan kivasti. Kovin ketterä tai herkästi kiihtyvä se ei ole. Siihen suuntaan ominaisuuksia saisi varmaan tuunattua 27,5 " vanteilla.

Jotkuthan ovat rakentaneet tämän rungon myös suoralla tangolla, mikä sekin on ihan mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto, vaikkapa suuremmilla nietoksilla.


Pienenä lisäyksenä esitän näkemyksen että GT Grade on tähän verrattuna maantieraaseri.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## santei

> Vasta olen kaksi päivää sillä ajanut. Viikko meni flunssaa parannellessa vaikka pyörä oli kasassa. Pyörää en ole punninnut, mutta ehkäpä tuo painaa noin 10kg. 
> 
> Minulla on 40mm renkaat tuossa, taakse taitaa mahtua yli 50 milliset, edessä veikkaan että 45 mm on maksimileveys.
> 
> Vertailukohtana tässä on noin 7,5 kiloinen carboniittinen maatiepyörä jossa yhteistä tämän kanssa on lähinnä kaksi rengasta. Vähän kuin vertaisi rata-auton ja amerikkalaista pick-upia.
> 
> Ihan hauskaahan tuolla on ajaa, kun voi ajella melkein mistä vain. Oma käyttötarkoitukseni tälle on työmatkapyöräily, retkeily perheen kanssa (olen se kuormakameli) yms. vähemmän urheilua muistuttava toiminta. Siihen se tuntuu sopivan ihan kivasti. Kovin ketterä tai herkästi kiihtyvä se ei ole. Siihen suuntaan ominaisuuksia saisi varmaan tuunattua 27,5 " vanteilla.
> 
> Jotkuthan ovat rakentaneet tämän rungon myös suoralla tangolla, mikä sekin on ihan mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto, vaikkapa suuremmilla nietoksilla.
> ...



Ok! Tuo taitaa sitten olla pykälää järeämpi kuin Grade ja Diverge. Ehkä kilpailee sit enemmän esim. Spessun Sequoian kans? En toki tiedä sit miltä toi tuntuis vastaavalla buildilla ja renkailla kuin vaikka Grade.

----------


## stenu

> Sitä jäin teräsrungon osalta miettimään, että  onko metalliputkista mahdollista rakentaa pystysuunnassa joustava ja  samalla kuitenkin sivusuunnassa jäykkä runko/keula? Kuitupyörissähän  kuidun laadulla, määrällä, asettelulla jne saadaan aikaiseksi jotain em.  suuntaista. Taipuuko Grava kun runttaa putkelta maksimiteholla?



Pituussuunnassahan  ei mikään putki jousta. Takahaarukkaan pystyy tekemään  marginaalista "joustoa" esim S-taivutuksin. Se onnistuu  alumiinirungossakin, mutta niiden ongelma on se, että alumiini väsyy  toistuvasta taivuttelusta. Toinen rungossa marginaalisesti "joustava"  osa on satulaputki. Satulatolppa muodostaa aika tehokkaan vipuvarren,  jolloin se painaa satulaputkea taipumaan keskeltä eteenpäin, kun paine satulan päällä  kasvaa. Mitä slouppaavampi runko, sitä enemmän tolppaa, joka tietenkin  taipuu myös itsessään, mutta myös sitä tehokkaampi vipuvarsi. Putkien  jäykkyyteen vaikuttaa olennaisesti eniten putken halkaisija. Mitä  pienempi halkaisija, sitä helpommin taipuu. Materiaali vaikuttaa  taipumiseen paljon halkaisijaa vahemmän. Kolmas rungon "mukavuuteen"  vaikuttava asia on materiaalin kyky vaimentaa korkeataajuista  värähtelyä. Alumiini ei käytännössä vaimenna mitään, teräs ja titaani  vaimentaa kohtalaisen tehokkaasti ja hiilikuitu kaikkein tehokkaimmin.

Jos  on tuollainen moderneilla, ohutseinämäisillä ja suurihalkaisijaisilla  putkilla rakennettu teräsrunko, jossa viistoputki on esimerkiksi  38-millinen, niin ei sellaisessa keskiö käytännössä juurikaan jousta.  Se, mikä voi sivusuunnassa joustaa, on takahaarukka. Nykyään kun pitää  mahtua paksut renkaat lyhyeen chainstay-mittaan 145 q-factor-kampien  kanssa, tarkoittaa se aika usein sitä, että pitää käyttää chainstayssa  ovaalin mallisia profiileja ja sitten vielä krympata niitä renkaan  kohdalta sisäpuolelta ja joissain tapauksessa vetopuolta myös  ulkopuolelta, jotta saadaan rattaatkin mahtumaan. Tällaiseen  konstruktioon vielä kun lisätään S-taivutetut chainstayt, niin  takahaarukasta helposti tuleekin löysä, jos siitä tehdään kevyt ja jos tehdään jäykkä, paino kasvaa.

Mä en varsinaisesti ole edes  verrannut teräs- ja kuiturunkoja, koska mun mielestä niillä on eri  ostajat. Hyvin todennäköisesti kuidusta pystyy tekemään mukavamman  rungon kuin teräksestä ilman, että jäykkyys kärsii liikaa. Teräsrungon  ostaja taas jopa arvostaa sitä fiilistä, mikä hyvällä teräsrungolla  ajamisessa on juuri sen takia, että se vähän joustaa. Toi edellisen  sivun keskustelu alkoi siitä uudesta Genesiksen teräs-Fugiosta, johon  otin kantaa. Jos kokisin millään tapaa tarpeelliseksi, mä voisin ostaa  esim. krossikisoja varten ihan hyvin jonkun ultrajäykän ja tehokkaan  kuitukrossarin itselleni. Sen verran olen sellaisilla kuitenkin ajanut,  että tiedän ihan tismalleen tarkkaan, että yhtä ainoaa sijaa en  tuloslistalla nousisi vaikkapa nyt sitten jäykemmän keskiön takia, niin  en ole kokenut tarpeelliseksi.

Mitä Cycloon tulee, niin siinä kun  on ne KVA:n rosteriputket, niin niillä ei ole ovaaleja haarukan putkia  lainkaan. Chainstayt, kuten kaikki muutkin putket on tehty ohuimmilla  seinämävahvuuksilla, mitä KVA:n putkista on tarjolla. Chainstayt on  tehty pyöreistä putkista, joita on kyllä vähän muokattu ovaaleiksi ja  myös krympattu, mutta aika maltillisesti. Muuten chainstayt on suorat ja  seatstaytkin melkein. Mun mielestä sen takahaarukka on just hyvä tai  itseasiassa ei haittaisi, vaikka joustaisi ihan aavistuksen enemmän,  mutta tuo seikka oli tiedossa silloin, kun rosteriin päädyin  kestävyysyistä. Vanhan Gunnarin originaalitakahaarukka (se  puhkiruostunut) oli luultavasti aika ohutseinämäistä 4130-putkea, vaikka  runko muuten on OX Platinumia ja se tuntui joissain tilanteissa vähän  "löysältä". Esim off camber -tilanteissa krossikisoissa oli joskus  sellainen olo, että takapää hakee. Kun Konga korjasi rungon, chainstayt  vaihdettiin Columbuksen Life-putkisiksi (suora, mutta ovaali ja hyvin  pieni krymppaus) enkä ole enää huomannut mitään ainakaan ajamista  häiritsevää notkumista. Ja sehän on siis nykyään sinkula, eli sitä  runtataan enemmän kuin vaihdepyörää koskaan.

Titaani on metallina  "löysempää" kuin teräs ja sen vuoksi titaanirungoissa aika usein  käytetään jonkin verran paksumpia putkihalkaisijoita ja samoin  paksumpia seinämävahvuuksia kuin teräsrungoissa. Se vasta yllättäävää  onkin, että alumiini on vielä "löysempää". Mutta koska alumiini kestää  huonosti taivuttelua, pitää alumiinirungoista tehdä jäykempiä kuin  teräs- tai titaanirungoista kasvattamalla putkipaksuuksia vielä enemmän,  että ne kestäisivät käyttöä. Tämä on se aisa, missä EC-normit sotkevat  kuviot. Niiden mukaan teräsrunkojen pitää olla yhtä jäykkiä kuin  alumiinirunkojen, vaikka ne hyvin voisivat kestävyyden kärsimättä olla  löysempiä. Levarirunkojen jäykkyysvaatimukset ovat korkeammat kuin  vannejarrurunkojen, samoin jos pyörä on tarkoitettu ajettavaksi  muaallakin kuin maantiellä. Tämä on se yhtälö, missä tuollainen  levareilla varustettu tehdastekoinen teräspyörä kärsii kaikkkein eniten.  Mun käsittääkseni samat jäykkyysvaatimukset koskee muuten myös  kuiturunkoja, mutta siitä en ole ihan varma.

----------


## paaton

Asiaa kirjoittaa stenu. 

Kun alumiinirunkoja moititaan koviksi, niin useimmitenhan ne ovat niitä crossareita, jotka on tosiaan pakko tehdä jäykiksi, jotta ne kestävät ryskytystä. Eli täytyisi verrata sitä laadukasta alurunkoista maantipyörää kuituiseen, ennen kuin kehuu pelkkää hiilikuidun ylivoimaisuutta.

Kuidusta on varmastikkin helpompi toteuttaa esimerkiksi tuo tasaisesti joustava ja jäykkä chainstay isolla rengastilalla. Jossain alurunkoisessahan oli siinä eturattaan kohdalla koneistettu umpialumiini klöntti, joka ei kyllä takuulla jousta tuosta kohdasta yhtään mihinkään. Suurin osa kuiturungoistakin taitaa olla sitä yhteen liimailtua bulkki putkea. Kunnolliset käsinlaminoidut rungot arvostan kyllä itse ainakin yhtä korkealle, mitä nämä komeat käsin tehdyt teräsrunkoisetkin.

----------


## Blackborow

Se laadukas alurunkoinen maantiepyörä ei varmaan krossarin tarpeessa olevaa paljoa lohduta...

----------


## paaton

> Se laadukas alurunkoinen maantiepyörä ei varmaan krossarin tarpeessa olevaa paljoa lohduta...



No ei... Ottaisin itsekkin crossariksi ilman mutta räväkän kuiturunkoisen, jos vaan pelimerkit riittäisivät.
 Gravellihan taitaa monelle olla juurikin mikakoon kuvailemaa ajoa, eli tuossa ei jäykkä alurunko ole yhtään haitaksi. Isot renkaat vaimentavat kyllä turhat tärinät.

----------


## rhubarb

Siis nimenomaanhan alumiiniset maantiepyörät ovat niitä kauheimpia. Krossareissa on pehmustusta renkaissa. Mutta se pikipinnasta.

----------


## Aakoo

Aika harvassa on ne sunnuntaipolkijat, joilla fillarin rungon materiaali muodostuu rajoittavaksi tekijäksi. Oma teräksinen grainderi (Jamis Renegade) on kyllä ehdottomasti paras fillari mitä mulla on ollut siihen sekalaiseen ajoon, mihin sen hankinkin. Hyvin on kulkenut työmatkat, hiekkatiet ja kesän maantielenkit. En tiedä, minkälaiset tunkkireidet pitäisi olla jotta rungon saisi havaittavasti alla notkumaan. Ilmeisesti 95kg ja aika pitkä punttitausta ei tähän kyllä riitä. 

Tämän sanottuani suunnitelmissa on toki ensi vuodelle taas hankkia cuituinen maantierassi, mutta sen pitäisi sitten olla selkeästi alle seiskakiloinen jotta eroa tuohon Jamikseen tulee sen verran että investoinnin voi itselleen perustella....

----------


## paaton

> Siis nimenomaanhan alumiiniset maantiepyörät ovat niitä kauheimpia. Krossareissa on pehmustusta renkaissa. Mutta se pikipinnasta.



Aika vähän on eroa renkaissa enää. 28mm, eli oikeasti yli 30mm gp4000 ovat takuulla mukavammat maantiellä, mitä 33mm krossirenkaat kuoppaisessa maastossa.

----------


## stenu

> ...Kuidusta on varmastikkin helpompi toteuttaa esimerkiksi tuo tasaisesti joustava ja jäykkä chainstay isolla rengastilalla..



Toisaalta jossain cx-magazinen artikkelissa sanottiin, että kuituisissa cx-pyörissä on keskimäärin pienemmät rengastilat kuin muista materiaaleista tehdyissä, koska niissä takahaarukan putket on yleensä paksummat. Tämä oli muutama vuosi sitten, jolloin ei vielä ollut noita tiputettuja chainstaytä.

Eikös sen kuitenkin vois olettaa olevan niin, että samaa halkaisijaa oleva kuituputki joustaa enemmän kuin alumiini- tai varsinkaan teräsputki? Kuituiset etuhaarukatkin on säännönmukaisesti varustettu paksummilla jaloilla kuin teräksiset. Suksisauvoissa taas paksuudet on samoja, jolloin kuituiset onkin kaikkein taipuvimpia. Kuitu mahdollistaa suuremman jäykkyyden ainoastaan sillä, että kuidusta voidaan tehdä todella paksuja rakenteita ilman, että paino kasvaa järkyttäväksi. Kaikki ylikokeskiöstandardit ja muut on tullu kuitupyörien perässä.

Noin muuten henkilökohtaisesti olen noista jäykkyysjutuista Aakoon kanssa samaa mieltä. Nykypyöränostajat kärsii jäykkyyskiimasta, vaikka suurin osa ei siitä käytännössä mitään hyödy. Ehkä jopa päin vastoin. Erityisesti teräsmaasturin kanssa huomaa, että se on anteeksiantavampi. Kuin ei ole ammattilaisen ajotekniikka eikä -vauhti, vähän joustavampi pyörä ei rankaise niin pahasti jokaisesta pienestä ajovirheestä. Sama koskee osittain muuten cyclocrossiakin mun mielestä ja gg-touhuja erityisesti. Vähän sama asia kuin laskettelusuksien kanssa. Laskijan voima- ja taitotasoon nähden liian jäykät sukset on vaikeammat laskea kuin vähän löysemmät. Vastaavasti löysemmät sukset kestää vähemmän vauhtia taitavamman laskijan alla. Mutta tästäkin saa ihan vapaasti olla toista mieltä ja tämä tästä mun osalta  :Hymy:

----------


## V-P.V

> Siis nimenomaanhan alumiiniset maantiepyörät ovat niitä kauheimpia. Krossareissa on pehmustusta renkaissa. Mutta se pikipinnasta.



Täysin samaa mieltä. 
Tai siis olin 10v. sitten.

----------


## paaton

> Toisaalta jossain cx-magazinen artikkelissa sanottiin, että kuituisissa cx-pyörissä on keskimäärin pienemmät rengastilat kuin muista materiaaleista tehdyissä, koska niissä takahaarukan putket on yleensä paksummat. Tämä oli muutama vuosi sitten, jolloin ei vielä ollut noita tiputettuja chainstaytä.
> 
> Eikös sen kuitenkin vois olettaa olevan niin, että samaa halkaisijaa oleva kuituputki joustaa enemmän kuin alumiini- tai varsinkaan teräsputki? Kuituiset etuhaarukatkin on säännönmukaisesti varustettu paksummilla jaloilla kuin teräksiset. Suksisauvoissa taas paksuudet on samoja, jolloin kuituiset onkin kaikkein taipuvimpia. Kuitu mahdollistaa suuremman jäykkyyden ainoastaan sillä, että kuidusta voidaan tehdä todella paksuja rakenteita ilman, että paino kasvaa järkyttäväksi. Kaikki ylikokeskiöstandardit ja muut on tullu kuitupyörien perässä.
> 
> Noin muuten henkilökohtaisesti olen noista jäykkyysjutuista Aakoon kanssa samaa mieltä. Nykypyöränostajat kärsii jäykkyyskiimasta, vaikka suurin osa ei siitä käytännössä mitään hyödy. Ehkä jopa päin vastoin. Erityisesti teräsmaasturin kanssa huomaa, että se on anteeksiantavampi. Kuin ei ole ammattilaisen ajotekniikka eikä -vauhti, vähän joustavampi pyörä ei rankaise niin pahasti jokaisesta pienestä ajovirheestä. Sama koskee osittain muuten cyclocrossiakin mun mielestä ja gg-touhuja erityisesti. Vähän sama asia kuin laskettelusuksien kanssa. Laskijan voima- ja taitotasoon nähden liian jäykät sukset on vaikeammat laskea kuin vähän löysemmät. Vastaavasti löysemmät sukset kestää vähemmän vauhtia taitavamman laskijan alla. Mutta tästäkin saa ihan vapaasti olla toista mieltä ja tämä tästä mun osalta



Niin tarkoitin, että kuidusta on helpompi muotoilla juurikin näitä ihmeellisen näköisiä chainstay rakenteita niin, että jousto on koko matkalta halutunlaista.

Kai näissä kuiturunkojenkin jäykkyyksissä on eroja? Olisihan tuo nyt typerää tehdä lepposasta touring gravell pyörästä yhtä jäykkä, mitä kisakireästä cx pyörästä.

----------


## Blackborow

> Ehkä jopa päin vastoin. Erityisesti teräsmaasturin kanssa huomaa, että se on anteeksiantavampi. Kuin ei ole ammattilaisen ajotekniikka eikä -vauhti, vähän joustavampi pyörä ei rankaise niin pahasti jokaisesta pienestä ajovirheestä.



No tämä on totta, että joustava pyörä paikkaa kuskin ajovirheitä, mutta jos maastoajossa aletaan väittää, että runkomateriaalin jousto riittää siihen niin ollaan melkoisen uskonnollisen dadadaan puolella....

Ja joo, olen ajanut maastossa monenlaista härveliä. Täysjäykästä teräspyörästä läskin kautta moderniin täysjoustoon.

----------


## stenu

> Niin tarkoitin, että kuidusta on helpompi muotoilla juurikin näitä ihmeellisen näköisiä chainstay rakenteita niin, että jousto on koko matkalta halutunlaista.
> 
> Kai näissä kuiturunkojenkin jäykkyyksissä on eroja? Olisihan tuo nyt typerää tehdä lepposasta touring gravell pyörästä yhtä jäykkä, mitä kisakireästä cx pyörästä.



Varmasti on juurikin näin ja sekin osaltaan vesittää sitä mantraa, että kuitupyörät ovat parempia koska ne ovat jäykempiä.

Se piti vielä sanoa, kun Taneli kyseli kustannuksia, niin mä luulisin, että se menee suunnilleen niin, että keskihintaisen kuituisen tehdasrungon hinnalla saa customoidun teräsrungon ja kalliin kuituisen tehdasrungon hinnalla saa jo kokonaisen customoidun teräspyörän tai millaisen tahansa artesaaniteräsrungon.

Loppukaneetti: musta parasta teräksessä runkomateriaalina on se, että siitä pystyy tekemään kauniin ja sopivasti joustavan rungon tai runkosetin, joka kestää käyttöä ja ajattomuutensa takia myös aikaa. Jos arvostaa maksimaalista jäykkyyttä ja minimaalista painoa, on joku muu materiaali varmasti parempi. Samoin jos kokee tarpeelliseksi uusia kalustoaan aina, kun tulee joku uusi "must" juttu markkinoille, ei varmaan maksa vaivaa lähteä siihen prosessiin, minkä custom-rungon teettäminen vaatii.

Nyt tää lähtee valmistautumaan HEL CX -kauden avaukseen. Jess!!!

----------


## stenu

> No tämä on totta, että joustava pyörä paikkaa kuskin ajovirheitä, mutta jos maastoajossa aletaan väittää, että runkomateriaalin jousto riittää siihen niin ollaan melkoisen uskonnollisen dadadaan puolella....
> 
> Ja joo, olen ajanut maastossa monenlaista härveliä. Täysjäykästä teräspyörästä läskin kautta moderniin täysjoustoon.



Kukas niin on väittänyt? Sitäpaitsi sehän riippuu kuskista. Mulle on riittänyt täysjäykän teräspyörän jousto hyvin viimeiset kuusi tai seitsemän vuotta, kun totesin aikoinaan, että nautin siitä hommasta sitä enemmän, mitä vähemmän on pyörässä tekniikkaa ja myin kaikenlaiset joustopyörät pois.

Jos verrataan täysjäykkää maasturia, jonka runko vähän joustaa tai täysjäykkää maasturia, jonka runko ei yhtään jousta, niin kumpi on parempi ajaa?

Tuskin nyt kenellekään tulee mieleen laittaa samalla viivalle ominaisuuksien suhteen täysjäykkää tai täysjoustoa. Lähtöviivalla olen kyllä ollut useasti täysjäykällä samaan aikaan täysjoustojen kanssa ja aina olen ollut maaliviivalla ennen ainakin joitain täysjoustoja  :Vink:

----------


## Blackborow

Tätä ei kannattane enää jatkaa, kun menee näemmä tunteisiin ja uskovaisten kanssa on turha keskustella onko jumalaa olemassa vai ei. 

Lähden tästä grindaamaan täysin vääränlaisella pyörällä eli aluraamisella crossarilla jossa levyjarrut ja läpipultti keulassa. Siitä tuskin voi nauttia.

----------


## anek

Toisaalta ihan mielenkiintoista seurattavaa tämäkin aihe. Eiköhän jossain vaiheessa siirrytä takaisin väittelemään jostain niinkin mielenkiintoisesta kuin mekaaniset v. hydrauliset levyjarrut tai jostain muusta.

Onko kukaan testannut 50mm Marathon Wintereitä talviajossa?

----------


## CamoN

> Aika harvassa on ne sunnuntaipolkijat, joilla fillarin rungon materiaali muodostuu rajoittavaksi tekijäksi. Oma teräksinen grainderi (Jamis Renegade) on kyllä ehdottomasti paras fillari mitä mulla on ollut siihen sekalaiseen ajoon, mihin sen hankinkin. Hyvin on kulkenut työmatkat, hiekkatiet ja kesän maantielenkit. En tiedä, minkälaiset tunkkireidet pitäisi olla jotta rungon saisi havaittavasti alla notkumaan.



Ilman mitään piikkejä tai hampaita voisin kirjoittaa täysin saman viestin, mutta korvata vaan tilalle "Oma hiilikuituinen cyclocrossari (Felt F4x)". Sekin on aivan ällistyttävä laitos sekakäyttäjälle, jolla on tarve ajaa maantielenkkejä, hiekkatielenkkejä, kevyttä maastoajoa ja vetää vielä vähän pyöräkärryäkin samalla pyörällä. 

Ensialkuun vierastin vähän läpipulttikeulan jäykkyyttä verrattuna maantiepyörän hienostuneeseen tuntumaan, mutta sopivan ohjaustangon löydyttyä ja ajoasennon hakeuduttua kohdalleen sitä on oppinut jopa arvostamaan vähän maantiepyörää paremmaksi (hydraulisten levyjarrujen tuntuma ja teho ym.).

Tämäkään ei ole "oikea gravel grainderi" kun taakse ei mahdu kuin 35mm nappularengas tai 33mm nastarengas. Kuitenkin kyyti on aivan mahtavaa ja monikäyttöisyyttä löytyy. Jos haluaa optimoida, se onnistuu erilaisilla kiekkoseteillä maantie-, maasto- ja hiekkatielenkeille. 

Huonoja puolia on tällä hetkellä kaksi. Yhden eturattaan voimansiirrossa eturatas täytyy valita aika tarkkaan, jos ei halua vaihtaa sitä jatkuvasti ja kuitenkin haluaa ihanteellisen välitysalueen ja välitysten välit kaikkeen mahdolliseen käyttöön. Toisena satunnainen tehdaskokoonpanoon kuuluvan naurettavan BB386EVO - GXP -keskiölaakeriadapterihässäkän naksunta, jonka tilalle löytyisi kaupasta toimivampia ratkaisuja.

Parhaan mahdollisen "gravel grainderin" valintaan vaikuttanee sekin, minkälaista hiekkatietä omalta reviiriltä löytyy. Oman kokemuksen mukaan maantieajo on maantieajoa, tien kunnolla ei ole kuin 1-2km/h vaikutus tyypilliseen vähän päälle 30km/h keskinopeuteen. Maastoajo on täällä päin tyypillisesti sellaista 16km/h keskarilla etenevää, erityisen tekniset pätkät on luokkaa 12km/h. Hiekkatieajo voi sitten olla mitä tahansa tuossa 12-32km/h haarukassa, joten voi olla ihan perustellusti niin että erilaiset pyörät ja runkomateriaalit osoittautuu hyviksi erilaisilla hiekkateillä.

----------


## Moska

> Toisaalta ihan mielenkiintoista seurattavaa tämäkin aihe. Eiköhän jossain vaiheessa siirrytä takaisin väittelemään jostain niinkin mielenkiintoisesta kuin mekaaniset v. hydrauliset levyjarrut tai jostain muusta.
> 
> Onko kukaan testannut 50mm Marathon Wintereitä talviajossa?



Toissä talvena oli takarenkaana tuommoinen. Edessä oli ispi ja siihen verrattuna melko komura. Painava ja jäykkä, pitoa kohtuuhyvin, seuraa helposti uria. Laitoin taaksekin ispin.

----------


## ealex

> Jos verrataan täysjäykkää maasturia, jonka runko vähän joustaa tai täysjäykkää maasturia, jonka runko ei yhtään jousta, niin kumpi on parempi ajaa?



Tässähän se ydinkysymys onkin, (mahdollisesti) enemmistön mielestä mukavuudessa ei ole mitään eroa, koska renkaathan maasturissa joustaa. Minun ja sinunkin mielestä taas ero mukavuudessa on valtava, koska joustava runko vaimentaa tärinää ja liian jäykkä – ei.





> Tuskin nyt kenellekään tulee mieleen laittaa samalla viivalle ominaisuuksien suhteen täysjäykkää tai täysjoustoa.



Minulle tulee. Oli samaan aikaan käytössä 70mm takaa joustava täysjoustomaasturi kevyellä alumiinirungolla ja vannejarrullinen teräspyörä 28mm renkailla. Väitän tosissani, että teräspyörä kulki pehmeämmin *pienten* epätasaisuuksien yli. Oli myös jäykkä alumiinihybridi 50mm renkailla ja sen ero 28mm renkaiseen teräspyörään mukavuudessa oli suorastaan valtava (teräspyörä oli mukavampi).  :Sarkastinen: 

Väitän myös että kokemuksilleni löytyy tieteellinen selitys, nimittäin pienempi jousi (joustava runko) kytkettynä isomman jousen kanssa sarjaan (renkaat) vaimentavat tehokkaasti toisiaan…

----------


## Blackborow

Maantiepuolella puhutaan, että hyvä kuiturunko joustaa oikeassa suunnassa ja on esim. sivuttaissuunnassa sitten jäykkä, jolloin on putkelta runtatessa tehokkaan oloinen, mutta silti mukava. Tämän keskustelun perusteella GG tai CX kuiturunko ei ilmeisesti voi olla sellainen vaan se on aina kova ja jäykkä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## stenu

Tässä muuten tuore (kesäkuu 2017) ja erittäin mielenkiintoinen podcast aiheesta "Does frame stiffness matter". Jopa pyöräteollisuudessa, joka nyt aika monta vuotta on ehtinyt syöttämään "Stiffer is faster" -markkinointimantraa, aletaan olla valmiita myöntämään, että homma ei aivan niin yksiselitteinen ollutkaan. Kestää 50 minuuttia ja kannattaa kuunnella loppuun asti. Keskustelijoilla on sen verran kompetenssia, että ei ihan mutu-tuntumalta tai pelkkien mainospuheiden perusteella tule jutut.

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/06/cycl...ffness-matter/

----------


## Plus

Ajattelin vaan fiilistellä tänne 2018 Kona Sutra LTD:tä. Mielestäni huomattavasti fiksumman oloinen pyörä kuin 650B-kokoon pilatut ja rumalla emäputkella varustetut Rovet, ja taitaa olle enemmän rengastilaa kun 700c-kokoon jäänyt Rove ST? Nyt kun tuossa on vielä flat mount -jarrutkin, aijai.
Taitaa mahtua 2,25" renkaatkin joten käytännössä tuo on 29er jossa on lyhyt reach. Onhan tuossa 73mm keskiökin.

----------


## OJ

Kannattaa miettiä noita joustavuuksia yms. kun seuraavan kerran pumppaa 3-4 bar ilmaa niihin GG-renkaisiin (tai jotkut jopa enemmän).

----------


## Takamisakari

^^Tuommoisella voisin ajella vaikkapa työmatkoja

----------


## santei

> Tämmönen vekotin tuli viritelyä. Ehkä se kuuluu tähän kategoriaan ehkä ei. Polkupyörä se kuintenkin on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mistä muuten Kinesiksen hommasit? Aika moni englantilainen kauppa näytti myyvän eioota.

----------


## Mika_koo

> Mistä muuten Kinesiksen hommasit? Aika moni englantilainen kauppa näytti myyvän eioota.



Merlinillä oli hyllyssä


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## santei

> Merlinillä oli hyllyssä



Jees. Sigmalla näytti kans olevan hyllyssä. Jopa 54cm kokoa.

Spessun Diverge E5 Comppia ei Suomeen saada kuin vaaleansinisenä/turkoosina joten se vaihtoehto saa nyt jäädä.

Tällä hetkellä vaihtoehtona on:

Tyytyä max 700cc x 35c renkaisiin ja unohtaa roadplus optio. GT Grade Al Tiagra alennuksesta vajaalla 700 eurolla. Kiekkosetin tai vähintään kehät joutuu luultavasti jossain vaiheessa vaihtamaan hajoamisherkkien pinnojen ja kehän takia.

Fuji Jari 1.3  1799 euroa. Väri ok, rengastilaa on reilusti ja ilmeisesti roadplus mahtuu alle myös. Osien osalta parempi hinta/laatu kuin Konan Rovessa. (105 ja trp semihydr vs tiagra ja trp mekaaniset)

Kona Rove NRB 1799 euroa miinus bikeshopin alennusprosentti. Roadplus renkailla jotka sinänsä kiinnostaa mut toisaalta mietityttää et onko ne sittenkään hyvä vaihtoehto. Myös vihreä väritys hiukan mietityttää. Tiagra osasarja ja trp mekaaniset levarit. 

Option option optiona Kinesis Tripster AT runkosetti englannista ja siihen osat. Roadplus optio ja muutenkin rengastilaa reilusti. Kokonaishinta varmaan 1700-2500 euron välissä riippuen mitä osaa laittaa. Väritys miellyttää eniten näistä vaihtoehdoista. Mutta ikinä en ole pyörää kasannut osista ja muutenkaan en hirveästi ole hommaan perehtynyt joten epäilen, että saanko pyörää kasaan. Yleisesti ottaen työkalut kyllä kädessä pysyy. Liikkeessä kasaus maksaa varmaan useamman satasen? 

Graden tarjoushinta on aika hyvä kyllä. About samat osat kuin tonnin kalliimmassa Konassa. Silti meinaa olla vaikeuksia päättää. Varmaan tuollaisilla max 35c renkaillakin ajaisi kohtuu mukavasti myös hiekkateitä yms? Vaikka muodin mukaan rengastilaa nyt pitäisikin enemmän olla.

----------


## Blackborow

> Ajattelin vaan fiilistellä tänne 2018 Kona Sutra LTD:tä. Mielestäni huomattavasti fiksumman oloinen pyörä kuin 650B-kokoon pilatut ja rumalla emäputkella varustetut Rovet, ja taitaa olle enemmän rengastilaa kun 700c-kokoon jäänyt Rove ST? Nyt kun tuossa on vielä flat mount -jarrutkin, aijai.
> Taitaa mahtua 2,25" renkaatkin joten käytännössä tuo on 29er jossa on lyhyt reach. Onhan tuossa 73mm keskiökin.



Meinasin jo innostua, mutta on kova hinta vesijohtoputkesta tehdylle rungolle perusosin.

----------


## velib

> Tällä hetkellä vaihtoehtona on:
> 
> Tyytyä max 700cc x 35c renkaisiin ja unohtaa roadplus optio. GT Grade Al Tiagra alennuksesta vajaalla 700 eurolla. Kiekkosetin tai vähintään kehät joutuu luultavasti jossain vaiheessa vaihtamaan hajoamisherkkien pinnojen ja kehän takia.
> 
> Fuji Jari 1.3 1799 euroa. Väri ok, rengastilaa on reilusti ja ilmeisesti roadplus mahtuu alle myös. Osien osalta parempi hinta/laatu kuin Konan Rovessa. (105 ja trp semihydr vs tiagra ja trp mekaaniset)
> 
> Kona Rove NRB 1799 euroa miinus bikeshopin alennusprosentti. Roadplus renkailla jotka sinänsä kiinnostaa mut toisaalta mietityttää et onko ne sittenkään hyvä vaihtoehto. Myös vihreä väritys hiukan mietityttää. Tiagra osasarja ja trp mekaaniset levarit. 
> 
> Option option optiona Kinesis Tripster AT runkosetti englannista ja siihen osat. Roadplus optio ja muutenkin rengastilaa reilusti. Kokonaishinta varmaan 1700-2500 euron välissä riippuen mitä osaa laittaa. Väritys miellyttää eniten näistä vaihtoehdoista. Mutta ikinä en ole pyörää kasannut osista ja muutenkaan en hirveästi ole hommaan perehtynyt joten epäilen, että saanko pyörää kasaan. Yleisesti ottaen työkalut kyllä kädessä pysyy. Liikkeessä kasaus maksaa varmaan useamman satasen? 
> ...



Mites tuo Kona Rove ST? Pitäisi mennä 40c renkaat lokareiden kanssa. Vai onko teräs no-go?

----------


## santei

> Mites tuo Kona Rove ST? Pitäisi mennä 40c renkaat lokareiden kanssa. Vai onko teräs no-go?



Teräs ei nyt välttämättä totaalisen no-go ole, mutta ei hirveästi kuitenkaan sytytä jostain syystä. Titaani onkin sit eri juttu mut menee kyl hinnan puolesta yli.

Vaihteistoksi olin myös ajatellut 2x10/11 sopivan paremmin kun asfalttiajoakin tulee paljon ja välillä pitäis kovaakin päästä. Pressfit keskiöihin en myöskään mielelläni sekaannu. Tuossa teräs Rovessa toki on kierteellinen.

----------


## Plus

> Meinasin jo innostua, mutta on kova hinta vesijohtoputkesta tehdylle rungolle perusosin.



Voin kohta raportoida miltä Konan vesijohtoputki tuntuu Reynolds 853:een verrattuna. Onko sulla tiedossa vastaavia pyöriä paremmalla hinta-laatusuhteella?

----------


## velib

Jos ei löytyisi jo Rove tallista, kuumottaisi tuo Sutra Ltd melko paljon. Tai kuumottaa silti. Onneksi sille ei ole oikeasti tarvetta  :Hymy: 
En tiedä tosin kuinka kauan on mahdollista ajaa pyörällä jossa on vanhat ei-läpiakselit, mekaaniset jarrut ja kymppipakka  :Hymy:

----------


## scellus

> En tiedä tosin kuinka kauan on mahdollista ajaa pyörällä jossa on vanhat ei-läpiakselit, mekaaniset jarrut ja kymppipakka



Juuri noin!  :Hymy:  Ajattelin kyllä yrittää...

----------


## kuovipolku

> Varmaan tuollaisilla max 35c renkaillakin ajaisi kohtuu mukavasti myös hiekkateitä yms? Vaikka muodin mukaan rengastilaa nyt pitäisikin enemmän olla.



Tämä taitaa olla se suurin gravel-kuskeja kahteen leiriin jakava tekijä. 

Toisille (maantietaustaisille; niille joilla ei ole kokemusta ĺeveistä maastorenkaista eikä jousituksesta; "alipyöräilijöille" joille olosuhteet merkitsevät mieluisaa haastetta; masokisteille) 35 mm riittää mainiosti ja toisille (maastotaustaisille; niille joilta jo "huono asfaltti" ja 23-milliset renkaat vievät ajonautinnon; "ylipyöräilijöille" joille olosuhteet tarkoittavat niihin optimaalisen kaluston hakemista ja jotka hakevat haastetta "ylivauhdista"; huoletonta ajoa kaipaaville) vasta 42-milliset alkavat olla riittävän leveitä.

Kuten ylläolevasta, varmasti hivenen asenteellisesta, kuvauksesta ehkä jo saattoi päätellä, mä kuulun ensimmäiseen ryhmään. Leveämpiä renkaita olen kaivannut korkeintaan juuri sorastetuilla, upottavilla hiekkatiepätkillä ja tietyntyyppisillä nimismiehenkiharoilla ajaessani - enkä mä edes aja tubelesseilla! Silloin kun on niin kurjaa että sitä pitää itsekin kurjana olosuhteet ovat yleensä sellaiset että pitäisi olla ne oikeat kaksituumaiset maastorenkaat. Poluilla (ja etenkin ns. poluilla) leveyttä tärkeämpää on olosuhteisiin sopiva rengaspaine, mihin pääsee riittävän hyvin jo litkutetuilla 35-millisillä.

Mun neuvot ovatkin: (1) Tunne itsesi ja tee valintasi sen mukaan. (2) Kapeammat tubeless-renkaat voittavat leveämmät sisurilliset. (3) Jokin itsellesi, oḿaan ajotapasi ja lenkkireittiesi kannalta tärkeä asia.

----------


## Blackborow

> Onko sulla tiedossa vastaavia pyöriä paremmalla hinta-laatusuhteella?



Ei ole. Mielestäni vaan tuo hinta on liikaa siihen nähden mitä pyörässä on, mutta joku muu on varmasti toista mieltä. Vaihtoehtojahan tuolle ei ole niin kai hinta on sitten kohdallaan...

----------


## plr

> Varmaan tuollaisilla max 35c renkaillakin ajaisi kohtuu mukavasti myös hiekkateitä yms?



Hiekkateillä 35-millinen on oikein hyvä ja mukava rengasvalinta. Sopivalla rengaspaineella on suuri merkitys.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> "alipyöräilijöille" joille olosuhteet merkitsevät mieluisaa haastetta... "ylipyöräilijöille" joille olosuhteet tarkoittavat niihin optimaalisen kaluston hakemista ja jotka hakevat haastetta "ylivauhdista"...



Tässä oikein hyvä tiivistys. Itse olen kokenut että tuo ylipyöräilyn kehityksessä mukana pysyminen on aika kallista, joten olen siirtynyt hakemaan fiilikset tuolta alipyöräilyn puolelta. Myös maastossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika_koo

Olen varmaan väliinputoaja kun maantiepyörässä on 25mm kumit ja jyrsimessä 40mm. Mutta sopivat minun tarpeeseeni kivasti. Kinesiksellä on muuten nyt jo jonkin aikaa tullut ajeltua ja alkaa siihenkin tottua. Vaikka se aluksi tuntuikin ketterältä kuin siperian juna, alkaa homma tosiaan toimia. Hauskintahan tässä on ydinsodan kestävä rakenne, olenkin ajellut työmatkoja mitä kummallisemppia reittejä. Kunhan pysyy jotakuinkin kovapohjaisella alustalla on vauhtikin ihan hyvä. Vaikka pyörä tuntuikin aluksi korkealta, on kuitenkin hyvin suuntavakaa — mika lupaa hyvää talvea ajatellen. Aika painavalta se toki vieläkin tuntuu.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Plus

Siinä se suttura nyt on, kiitokset vaan Bikeshopille nopeasta toimituksesta! Muuten vakio mutta alla WTB Resolutet tubelessina ja stemmi vaihdettu pidempään. Pitää laittaa vielä Bluemelsit ja askarrella maata viistävät roiskeläpät... Koko 56cm tuntuu just passelilta 184cm pitkälle, eikä emäputkikaan ole liian korkea vaikka retkipyörä onkin.

----------


## Blackborow

Väri on ainakin tosi hieno  :Hymy:

----------


## santei

> Tämä taitaa olla se suurin gravel-kuskeja kahteen leiriin jakava tekijä. 
> 
> Toisille (maantietaustaisille; niille joilla ei ole kokemusta ĺeveistä maastorenkaista eikä jousituksesta; "alipyöräilijöille" joille olosuhteet merkitsevät mieluisaa haastetta; masokisteille) 35 mm riittää mainiosti ja toisille (maastotaustaisille; niille joilta jo "huono asfaltti" ja 23-milliset renkaat vievät ajonautinnon; "ylipyöräilijöille" joille olosuhteet tarkoittavat niihin optimaalisen kaluston hakemista ja jotka hakevat haastetta "ylivauhdista"; huoletonta ajoa kaipaaville) vasta 42-milliset alkavat olla riittävän leveitä.
> 
> Kuten ylläolevasta, varmasti hivenen asenteellisesta, kuvauksesta ehkä jo saattoi päätellä, mä kuulun ensimmäiseen ryhmään. Leveämpiä renkaita olen kaivannut korkeintaan juuri sorastetuilla, upottavilla hiekkatiepätkillä ja tietyntyyppisillä nimismiehenkiharoilla ajaessani - enkä mä edes aja tubelesseilla! Silloin kun on niin kurjaa että sitä pitää itsekin kurjana olosuhteet ovat yleensä sellaiset että pitäisi olla ne oikeat kaksituumaiset maastorenkaat. Poluilla (ja etenkin ns. poluilla) leveyttä tärkeämpää on olosuhteisiin sopiva rengaspaine, mihin pääsee riittävän hyvin jo litkutetuilla 35-millisillä.
> 
> Mun neuvot ovatkin: (1) Tunne itsesi ja tee valintasi sen mukaan. (2) Kapeammat tubeless-renkaat voittavat leveämmät sisurilliset. (3) Jokin itsellesi, oḿaan ajotapasi ja lenkkireittiesi kannalta tärkeä asia.



Tää oli kyl hyvä kirjoitus, kiitos!  :Leveä hymy:  Taidan osittain olla vähän jälkimmäiseen ryhmään kallellaan. Maastopyörä tausta, ikinä en ole muutamaa metriä enempää oikealla maantiepyörällä ajanut ja ainakin ennen pyörän hankintaa oon aika kova speksaamaan, pohtimaan ja jahkailemaan pyörävalintaa. 

Neuvoa yksi noudattamalla GT:n ja Kinesiksen saisi tiputtaa vaihtoehdoista pois. Konassa ja Fujissa on paljon enemmän "future proof" optioita rengasvalintojen suhteen kuin GT:ssä. Ei tarvi rajoittua siihen max 35c renkaaseen jos haluaakin leveämmän. Toki todella halpa hinta kiinnostaa.

Kinesiksen kohdalla taas joutuisi opetella pyörän kasaamisen ja yhteensopivien osien valinnan. Siihen ei taitoa entuudestaan ole joten olisi hyvin aikaa vievää hommaa. Vapaa-aikaa ei liiaksi ole nytkään. Hintakin taitaa lipsahtaa helposti kahden tonnin yli... 

Näin vaihtoehdot olisi rajattu kahteen eli Fuji Jariin ja Kona Rove NRB:en. Osaisiko ja viitsisikö joku vertailla/spekuloida noita esim geotaulukoiden pohjalta? Näiden maantie/gravel-vehkeiden geometriataulukot ei kerro mulle juuri mitään. Renkaiden lisäksi mä en eroa keksi kuin väritys ja Fujin parempi osasarja samaan hintaan. 

Renkaiden puolestahan noi eroaa suuresti. Noistakin on niin hämmentäviä kommentteja kun monessa paikassa roadplussia sanotaan jos ei nyt yhtä nopeiksi niin ainakin lähes yhtä nopeiksi kuin normi 700c renkaita. Jotkut jopa nopeammiksi.  :Leveä hymy:  Toki eri olosuhteissa eri alustoilla erilaiset fiilikset.
Muutenkin tosi ristiriitaiset fiilikset roadplussista. Toisaalta houkuttais ja toisaalta ei. Liekö niis sit se erilaisuus kiinnostavaa vai mikä.

----------


## Kalle H

Pikku raportti lienee paikallaan, kun 2016 mallin Kona Private Jakeen tulee aivan kohta 10tkm täyteen - alla kooste fillarin toimivuudesta ja havaituista jutuista. Pyörä on ollut pääosin työmatka-/hyötyajossa (pääsen ajamaan työmatkin 80% soralla), mutta sillä on heitetty myös n. 2500km edestä Bikepacking tyyppistä retkeilyä sekä sporttisempia 20-100km soratielenkkejä. Varsinaista maantieajoa en ole tällä juuri harrastanut, koska maantiepyörä löytyy erikseen, tosin talvella tulee kyllä ajettua jonkun verran 50-80km asfalttilenkkiä nastojen kanssa. Nyt kesällä kävin jonkun verran ajelemassa myös polkuja 42mm renkaiden kanssa, ihan hauskaa puuhaa sekin.

*Muutokset:*
*Brooksin nahkainen tankonauha ~30€ (orginaalinauha ei oikein napannut), tämä on kestänyt satunnaisella rasvauksella todella hienosti kesät/talvet.
*Satulaksi vaihtui Selle Italian SLR koska sellainen oli jo hyllyssä, orginaalikin oli ihan ok.
*Turhamaisuuttani ostin Rosen "flex" -kuitutolpan vakio alu-tolpan tilalle, mainosten mukaan tuo joustaa jonkun verran, mutta en ole kyllä tosta aivan varma. Rehellisesti sanoen se orginaali ajoi kyllä ihan saman asian.
*Toisina kiekkoina toimii Superstaran halpis grail setti, lisäksi mulla SONin dynamonavan ympärille kasattu etukiekko.
*Lokareina SKS Bluemelsin
*Tarakkana toisinaan Tubuksen Fly
*Tubelessit kaikissa renkaissa - ajopaineet kelin/alustan mukaan 2.2bar-3,5bar
*Diy-runkolaukku on lähes aina kiinni

*Kulutusosaa on mennyt:*
*1kpl keskiöitä - alkuperäinen rupesi naksumaan 500km kohdalla, kun toisen puolen laakeri oli jumissa - osittain tämä johtui varmasti siitä, että olin kiristänyt tuon huonosti takaisin pesun jälkeen - kustannus 50€. Tämän jälkeen pressfitin kanssa ei ole ollut mitään ongelmia, mulla itsellä on todella positiiviset kokemukset pressfit-keskiöistä, myös maasturissa sellainen on toiminut kesät talvet ongelmitta.
*Ohjainlaakerin alaosa oli vähän turhan avoin ja ruostui helposti (pysyi kyllä hyvä kun putsasi ja rasvasi ~4kk välien) - vaihdoin tilalle huomattavasti paremmin suojatun CaneCreekin 40 series laakerin - kustannus ~20€
*Ketjuja on mennyt kai 5 kpl - kustannus vajaat 15€ per kpl.
*Nyt vakiopakka (11-32) on lopussa eli se menee kohta vaihtoon (kustannus 50-70€). Toisissa kiekoissa on uudempi 11-36 pakka joka on vielä hyvässä iskussa. Myös alkuperäinen 40t ratas on vielä yllättävän hyvä, toisena/vaihtoehtoisena eturattaana mulla on superstaran halpis 38t ratas - myös se on toimut hyvin.
*Jarrupaloja on mennyt nyt kai 3 paria - kustannus noin 5€ per pääty per vaihto.
*Kohta voisi vaihtaa jo vaiherit sekä kuoret - nämä on olleet jo vuoden verran hyllyssä odottamassa.
*WTB:n vakiorenkaat (cross boss) meni aika nopeesti sileäksi, nyt kierrossa on kaikkiaan 5 kappaletta renkaita, joten kulutus on tasaisempaa.
*Vakkarikiekkoihin mulla on nyt pari vapaaratasta, niistä ei ole vielä yksikään mennyt rikki, mutta "tuntumaltaan" nuo vakkarikiekot eivät ole ihan parhaan.
*Jarruhuppujen kumit kului sileäksi -uudet löytyi tarjouksesta sopivasti vitosella.*

Yleisfiilis
*Kaiken kaikkiaan tää on ollut kyllä ehdottomasti paras ja monipuolisin pyörä mitä mulla on ollut yleisajossa. Aikaisemmin mulla oli pari maantiesinkulaa, täysjäykkä 29er sekä CX tyylinen sinkula 32mm renkailla - mutta jotenkin tämä "täysi" Gravel/Cyclo istuu vaan hanskaan niin hyvin, että oikein mihinkään suuntaan en osaisi tuota muuttaa "paremmaksi". Enemmän toi tuunaaminen ja säätäminen on ollut sitä harrastamista ja hinkkaamista - itse pyörä on toiminut todella hienosti.

Isoin kustannus pyörän kanssa on ollut tuo napadynamo (lähes 500€) sekä ISP-nastoitetut Gravdal renkaat (~150€), muuten tuon kanssa on pärjännyt parin kympin huolloilla. Runko/keula/kammet/vaihteet/jarrut yms. isot jutut ovat edelleen täydessä iskussa, joten olettaisin että tämä ei tule ihan heti taloudesta poistumaan.

Geometrian ja rengastus tuossa tekee varmaan sen isoimman osan tuosta "luonteesta". Avustavana lisänä on sitten noi hyvin toimivat Spyren mekaaniset levyjarru sekä Rivalin 1x11 vaihteisto - muut komponenti on sitten perus ok kamaa, ei mitään erityistä. Mulla on nyt 2v aikana ollut pari kertaa sellainen tilanne, että takapakka ja/tai takajarru on mennyt "jäätävässä loskasateessa" tukkoon, joka on aihauttanut pientä jumitusta, mutta en kyllä tiedä, että olisiko noissa olosuhteissa esim. hydraulisetjarrut tai vannejarrut toimineet yhtään sen paremmin. Kaikkiaan on riittänyt että ajaa ja hoitaa perushuollot kun tarvetta on.

Tuossa yllä käynyt mielenkiintoinen keskustelu moderneista ratkaisuista vs. perinteisemmät ratkaisut. Mä en itse oikein keksi yhtään syytä miksi en ottaisi läpiakseleita, hyviä mekaanisia levareita, tubeless renkaita tai 1x11 vaihteistoa. Mulla ei myöskään ole mitään valittamaista tuosta tukevasta alurungosta tai jämäkästä hiilarikeulasta. Etenkin kovempaa soralla ajaessa sopivien renkaiden ja paineiden kanssa tuolla on todella kiva ja mukava ajaa huonoakin metsätietäkin vähä kovempaa.

----------


## Köfte

> Väri on ainakin tosi hieno



Samaa mielipuolta täälläkin.

----------


## Mohkku

> Varmaan tuollaisilla max 35c renkaillakin ajaisi  kohtuu mukavasti myös hiekkateitä yms? Vaikka muodin mukaan rengastilaa  nyt pitäisikin enemmän olla.



Tavallisella soratiellä, jossa irtosoraa on lähinnä vain reunoilla ja jossa ei irtosoralla siis juurikaan tarvitse ajella, tuollainen rengas toimii hienosti. Leveämmästä on iloa lähinnä poluilla yms. paikoissa, joihin toki ainakin itselläni on kova tarve päästä ajelemaan. Vaihdoin omaan pyörääni kesällä 40 mm Schwalben Marathon Racer Evot, jotka ovat 19 mm vanteilla n. 37 mm leveät. Sileähkö kuvio ei lupaa mitään sorateitä ajatellen, mutta tuollainen tiivis tien pinta ei nappulaa tms. karkeampaa kuviota kaipaakaan.

Hiukan leveämpikin alle mahtuisi, mutta jonkinlaisia maasto-ominaisuuksia tarjoava n. 50 mm rengas menee vain eteen, sekin todennäköisesti 650b-koossa. Taakse voisi mennä 42 mm, joten siinä on minun pyöräni potentiaali tavanomaisia sorateitä huonompiin olosuhteisiin. Tuollaista yhdistelmää en ole päässyt kokeilemaan, kiekkosarjan hankintahinta laittaa miettimään toiseenkin kertaan homman mielekkyyttä.

----------


## stenu

^ Eikös noi Marathonit ole pistosuojattuja ja aika jäykkäkylkisiä renkuloita, jotka tarvii jo jonkinmoiset paineetkin, että ne rullaa? Kyllä sun todellakin kannattaisi kokeilla vaikka 40-millisiä WTB Nanoja ennen mitään kiekkospeksauksia. Muuttuisi pyöräsi luonne aivan toisenlaiseksi pelkällä renkaanvaihdolla ja luultavasti Nanot rullaisikin paremmin alustasta, alustasta riippumatta. Itse ajelisin poluilla huomattavasti mielummin vaikka 33-millisillä krossikisarenkailla ja pienillä paineilla kuin 40-millisillä Marathoneilla. Renkaan rungon rakenne ja käytet paineet merkkaa vähintään yhtä paljon kuin pelkkä leveys tai ilmatilan koko. Ja sellainenkin pointti, että vanteen halkaisijan pienentäminen vaikuttaa ilmatilaa pienentävästi.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Pikku raportti lienee paikallaan, kun 2016 mallin Kona Private Jakeen tulee aivan kohta 10tkm täyteen - alla kooste fillarin toimivuudesta ja havaituista jutuista.



Tälläisiä postauksia on kyllä kiva lukea. Oletko vaihdellut ketjua venymän perusteella, kun jo 5kpl on mennyt? Mulla on kanssa käytännössä aina runkolaukku kiinni omassa pyörässä, siihen kun tottuu, niin on vaikea tunkea kaikkea taskuihin.

----------


## stenu

Mitä runkolaukkuja käytätte? Mulla on ollut nyt tämän kesän Revelate ja käytän vaan silloin, kun on välttämätöntä. Häiritsee se, että joutuu ajamaan polvet enemmän levällään kuin mihin on muuten tottunut. Siksi pidemmillekin lenkeille yritän saada tavarat taskuihin ja Road Runner Bagsin Burritoon.

----------


## Kalle H

> Renkaan rungon rakenne ja käytet paineet merkkaa vähintään yhtä paljon kuin pelkkä leveys tai ilmatilan koko. Ja sellainenkin pointti, että vanteen halkaisijan pienentäminen vaikuttaa ilmatilaa pienentävästi.



Tämä on kyllä täysin totta. Mulla on yhtenä takarankeena käytössä tukevasti pistosuojattu Maxxis refuse, joka 40mm levyisenä toimii sopivilla paineilla soralla ihan ok. Ero on kuitenkin aivan järkyttävä kun alle vaihtaa ohutkylkiset WTB:n Resolutet 42mm koossa. Suurin ero tuossa tuntumassa tulee siitä, että Resolute on todella joustava/pehmeä, pistosuojattuun Refuseen verrattuna. Samoilla paineillakin nuo renkaat tuntuvat aivan erilaisilta keskenään.

Tuon Refusen on muutenkin sellainen kestävä käyttörengas, joten koskealla kelillä ja irtonaisella soralla kumiseos tuntuu kyllä todella liukkaalta. Puutteistaan huomitta tuo refusekin on kuitenkin ollut yleisajoon aivan maino rengas.




> Tälläisiä postauksia on kyllä kiva lukea. Oletko vaihdellut ketjua venymän perusteella, kun jo 5kpl on mennyt? Mulla on kanssa käytännössä aina runkolaukku kiinni omassa pyörässä, siihen kun tottuu, niin on vaikea tunkea kaikkea taskuihin.



En itsekkään oikein tiedä, että miten noita ketjuja menee noin tiheästi. Koitan tuota ketjua aina kierrättää n. 1000km välein, mutta välillä ajan ketjun myös suroaan loppuun. Esim nyt kesän fillarireissun jälkeen ketju meni loppuun 1650km ajolla. Koitin tossa myös välissä Connexin vähän arvokkaampaa ketjua, mutta sekin kesti vain hieman yli 2000km. Nyt oon käyttänyt Sramin 1030 ketjuja, kun niitä saa monesti alennuksesta n. 13€ hintaan. Ketjun olen vaihtanut siinä välissä kun park toolin mittari näyttää 0,5 venymää, joka tosiaan tule monesti tuossa 2000km hujakoilla.




> Mitä runkolaukkuja käytätte? Mulla on ollut nyt tämän kesän Revelate ja käytän vaan silloin, kun on välttämätöntä. Häiritsee se, että joutuu ajamaan polvet enemmän levällään kuin mihin on muuten tottunut. Siksi pidemmillekin lenkeille yritän saada tavarat taskuihin ja Road Runner Bagsin Burritoon.



Mulla on käytössä custom ratkaisu, on toiminut hyvin eikä otta polviin kiinni.
https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=%...B688B27ABDCB80

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Pikku raportti lienee paikallaan, kun 2016 mallin Kona Private Jakeen tulee aivan kohta 10tkm täyteen...



Kiitoksia hyvästä raportista.  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Viime viikonlopun HEL CX -radan uppohiekka-alamäki oli just sellainen paikka, missä vähemmän joustavasta etuhaarukasta olisi saattanut olla hyötyä. Toi olis pitänyt uskaltaa ajaa jarruttelematta, mutta mä en kyllä kyennyt. Meni sentää ajaen. Vaihdoinkin kuitukeulan alle pitkästä aikaa, kokeeksi krossikautta silmällä pitäen. Cyclon teräskeulan a-c on 385 mm ja Reynolds Ouzo Pro CX:n 395 mm. Cyclon rake on 47 mm ja Reiskan 45 mm. Keskiö nousi puolisen senttiä. Cyclon keulalla bb-droppia on 73 mm eli pieni keskiön nousu teki krosseja ajatellen vaan hyvää. Se, mikä yllätti oli, että kun keula loiveni noin 0,5 astetta ja samalla rake pieneni 2 mm, niin trailin kasvaessa ohjauksen olisi pitänyt muutta hitaammaksi, mikä ei välttämättä ole hyvä juttu krossiin. Mutta kun renkaan koko samalla pieneni 40 mm -> n. 35 mm, niin renkaan koon pieneminen vaikuttaakin trailia pienentävästi ja ohjauskin pysyi melkolailla saman tuntuisena. Aika ideaali systeemi siis. GG-orientoituneesta pyörästä kisakrossariksi keulaa vaihtamalla. Etuhaarukan paino tippui samalla n. 790 g -> 470 g. "Esitepaino" ilman polkimia on nyt 8,3 kg. Vähän etupää muuttui kovemmaksi eli pidempiä gg-lenkkejä ajatellen edelleen pidän teräistä kivempana. Pikaisesti räpsäisty kuva.

----------


## Puskis

> Mitä runkolaukkuja käytätte? Mulla on ollut nyt tämän kesän Revelate ja käytän vaan silloin, kun on välttämätöntä. Häiritsee se, että joutuu ajamaan polvet enemmän levällään kuin mihin on muuten tottunut. Siksi pidemmillekin lenkeille yritän saada tavarat taskuihin ja Road Runner Bagsin Burritoon.



En tiedä onko valmiita vaihtoehtoja edes olemassa riittävän kapeina, eli itse tekemällä tai teettämällä tuossa tarvii varmaan mennä.


Kona onnistuu näköjään joka vuosi katalogi-kuvissaan juksaamaan pyörät todellisuutta paljon rumemmiksi. Toi Sutra Ltd onkin hienon värinen!

----------


## Mohkku

Itse käytän SKS:n Triangle bagia. Leveys valmistajan ilmoituksen mukaan  48 mm eli taisi olla kapein markkinoilta löytämäni. Vaikka housut  tuohonkin herkästi hipaisee (ei polvista, vaan polven yläpuolelta reidestä), samaa mieltä ilkkaluukkosen kanssa eli riittävän  tilava ratkaisu pikkutavaran säilytykseen on mukava. Ajovalon akkukin  menee sinne, ei tarvitse erillisen akkukotelon kanssa pelata. 





> ^  Eikös noi Marathonit ole pistosuojattuja ja aika jäykkäkylkisiä  renkuloita, jotka tarvii jo jonkinmoiset paineetkin, että ne rullaa?  Kyllä sun todellakin kannattaisi kokeilla vaikka 40-millisiä WTB Nanoja  ennen mitään kiekkospeksauksia. Muuttuisi pyöräsi luonne aivan  toisenlaiseksi pelkällä renkaanvaihdolla ja luultavasti Nanot  rullaisikin paremmin alustasta, alustasta riippumatta. Itse ajelisin  poluilla huomattavasti mielummin vaikka 33-millisillä  krossikisarenkailla ja pienillä paineilla kuin 40-millisillä  Marathoneilla. Renkaan rungon rakenne ja käytet paineet merkkaa  vähintään yhtä paljon kuin pelkkä leveys tai ilmatilan koko. Ja  sellainenkin pointti, että vanteen halkaisijan pienentäminen vaikuttaa  ilmatilaa pienentävästi.



En tiedä renkaan pistosuojauksesta, mutta painoa ilmoitetaan 435 g  ja todellisuudessa sitä on n. 450 g eli vähemmän kuin kevyimmässäkin  Nanossa. Racer evo ei ole enää tuotannossa, joten tarkkoja speksejä ei  löydy. En myöskään osaa verrata sitä Nanoon, kun en ole Nanoa  kokeillut, saati että olisin kokeillut molempia vertailukelpoisissa oloissa.  Nanoista olen kuitenkin saanut käsityksen, ettei ne ole asfaltilla  parhaimmillaan. Ajettavuudessa on pientä hakevuutta, ilmeisesti muutaman  millin levyisen keskiosan varassa pyörä ei kulje täysin vakaasti. Totta  tietysti on, ettei rengaskoosta voi päätellä kuin vain vähän renkaan  ominaisuuksista. Omat ajoni on n. 75% asfalttia, osa kohtalaisen kuorman  kanssa kauppamatkojen ajamista ja loput jotain muuta, joten maastoajoa  lukuunottamatta uskon nykyisten renkaiden toimivan oikein hyvin. Millään  en viitsisi vaihdella kumeja sen mukaan, mihin tällä kertaa aion  lenkilläni ajaa ja se saa aikaa pohdintaa kiinnostavasta  650b-vaihtoehdosta, johon liittyy myös toe overlapin  pienentäminen/poistaminen. Toistaiseksi tuosta aiheutuvat kustannukset  on pitäneet homman näpeissa.

Vanteen halkaisijan pienentämisen  vaikutus ilmatilaan on tietysti totta, mutta eikö määrään liittyen  oleellista ole ilmatilan poikkileikkauksen ala, ei ilmatilan kehän  pituudesta johtuva määrä? Halkaisijaltaan sentin pienempi rengas tuskin on maata vasten niin paljon lyhyemmän matkan, että sillä olisi suurta merkitystä. Toisaalta ennen vaikutuksen määrittelyä pitäisi määritellä se, millaisia 28" ja 27,5" renkaita verrataan keskenään. Onko 28" esim. tuo 40 mm Nano vai 33 mm nappularengas jne.

----------


## santei

Lievästi OT mutta koskien kuitenkin omaa gravel pyörän hankintaa. Onko Shimanon 105 hydrojarrut ~225 euron arvoiset?

 Fujin Jari:s TRP hy/rd 1799€ ja Konan Rove  NRB DL:ssä noi 105 hydrot 2023€.

----------


## scellus

> Mitä runkolaukkuja käytätte? Mulla on ollut nyt tämän kesän Revelate ja käytän vaan silloin, kun on välttämätöntä. Häiritsee se, että joutuu ajamaan polvet enemmän levällään kuin mihin on muuten tottunut. Siksi pidemmillekin lenkeille yritän saada tavarat taskuihin ja Road Runner Bagsin Burritoon.



Minulla on maastopyörässä Apiduran keskikokoinen dry-runkolaukku, olen sen kanssa nyt pari kertaa ajellut eikä laukku ole minusta polvia lähelläkään. En tosin ole laukkua kovin täyteen ahtanut, lähinnä juomapullo, avaimet ja lukko siellä on ollut. Enemmän laukusta on haittaa pyörää nostellessa, sellainen reilu ote yläputkesta ei entiseen tapaan onnistu. 

Toisessa pyörässä on saman valmistajan satula(putki)laukku, ja siihen olen myös ollut aika tyytyväinen, työmatkakäytössä.

Renkaista oli jotain juttua. Eivät kaikki Marathonit ole huonosti rullaavia vaikka ovatkin pistosuojattuja. Esim. n. 37–40 mm Almotion tuntuu oikein hyvältä, myös soralla, vaikka on sisärengaskin. Ei se nyt kyllä kuvioinniltaan mikään varsinainen sorarengas ole, mutta sora-asfaltti-kompromissirenkaana ainakin minulle kelpaa.

----------


## stenu

> ....Omat ajoni on n. 75% asfalttia, osa kohtalaisen kuorman  kanssa kauppamatkojen ajamista ja loput jotain muuta, joten maastoajoa  lukuunottamatta uskon nykyisten renkaiden toimivan oikein hyvin...
> 
> ...mutta eikö määrään liittyen  oleellista ole ilmatilan poikkileikkauksen ala, ei ilmatilan kehän  pituudesta johtuva määrä...



En ole Nanojen kanssa huomannut minkäänmoista hakemista, mutta sorarenkaita löytyy tietenkin myös ilman keskiharjannetta. Nanon paras puoli on se, että siinä on leveyteensä nähden korkea profiili ja sen saa mahtumaan sellaisiin runkoihin, joihin esim. 40-millinen Gravel King ei mahdu. Mutta itsepä tiedät omat tarpeesi parhaiten. Jos olet sitä mieltä, että Marathon on paras rengas sinun käyttöösi, niin sitten se on sitä. Ajattelin vaan, että kun renkaiden vaihtamisessa on se muutaman minuutin duuni ja rengaspari ei nyt ihan mahdottomia kustannakaan, niin voisi olla kokeilunarvoinen asia, jos et oikeita gg-renkaita ole koskaan kokeillut.

Renkaan joustavuuden ratkaisee renkaan kokonaisilmatila ja renkaan rungon rakenne. Poikkileikkauksen pinta-ala vaikuttaa pitoon (leveys) ja siihen miten matalilla paineilla on mahdollista ajaa ilman, että paukkuu vanteelle (korkeus). Mitä suurempi on renkaan leveys, sitä matammilla paineilla sitä on käytettävä, jotta se pysyy mukavana. Samoilla paineilla kapeampi rengas on joustavampi kuin leveämpi. Järkevintä on vertailla suurinta runkoon mahtuvaa 700c-rengasta suurimpaan mahtuvaan 650b-renkaaseen. Näiden välillä valinnan joutuu tekemään, jos tarkoituksena on maastoajo-ominaisuuksien maksimointi.

----------


## Blackborow

> Esim. n. 37–40 mm Almotion tuntuu oikein hyvältä, myös soralla, vaikka on sisärengaskin. Ei se nyt kyllä kuvioinniltaan mikään varsinainen sorarengas ole, mutta sora-asfaltti-kompromissirenkaana ainakin minulle kelpaa.



Itselläni on täysjäykässä 29erissä Almotionit 55mm leveänä ja olen sillä gridaillut vaikka se onkin täysin väärin ajettu ja harrastettu. Melkein kilon painoiseksi renkaaksi tuo rullaa hämmästyttävän hyvin. Moni puolet kevyempi kumi rullaa huonommin. Lisäksi tuo on huonommilla sorateillä oikein mukava. Asennettu tietenkin tubelekseksi.

----------


## stenu

> Itselläni on täysjäykässä 29erissä Racing  Ralphit 60 mm leveänä ja olen sillä grindaillut, vaikka se onkin _täysin väärin ajettu ja harrastettu_.  Maastonappulaiseksi renkaaksi tuo rullaa hämmästyttävän hyvin. Moni  puolet sileämpi kumi rullaa huonommin. Lisäksi tuo on huonommilla  sorateillä oikein mukava. Asennettu tietenkin tubelekseksi.



Lainasin ja korjasin.

Mä taasen olen sitä mieltä, että väärin ei voi graindailla ja niinpä sen kai piti alun alkaen  mennä. Kovasti nopeasti pyöräteollisuus vaan heräsi gg-skeneen mukaan ja  vielä nopeammin loi käsityksen siitä, että ilman levyjarruja,  läpiakseleita, tiputettua chainstayta, 69-asteista keulakulmaa,  dropper-tolppaa ja vähintään etujousitusta graindaaminen on lähestulkoon  mahdotonta tai vähintäänkin kapinallista. Ja se, jos joku uskaltaa tuota kehitystä kyseenalaistaa, vasta kapinallisuuden huipentuma onkin. Mutta joo jatkaa.

----------


## Blackborow

Täyjouskarissa mulla on RaRat 63mm leveänä ja ne rullaa tosiaan oikein hyvin. Sillä en ole pakollisia siirtymiä lukuunottamatta grindaillut.

----------


## stenu

> ...ilman levyjarruja,  läpiakseleita, tiputettua chainstayta, 69-asteista keulakulmaa,  dropper-tolppaa ja vähintään etujousitusta graindaaminen on lähestulkoon  mahdotonta tai vähintäänkin kapinallista. Ja se, jos joku uskaltaa tuota kehitystä kyseenalaistaa, vasta kapinallisuuden huipentuma onkin...



Ainiin, unohdin teräsrungon...sekin pitää olla - koska muoti. Tietenkin ja siitäkin huolimatta, että ainakin puolet teräksen parhaista ominaisuuksista jää hyödyntämättä noiden aikaisemmin mainittujen pakollisten ominaisuuksien takia. Mutta silti kaikki pitää saada mahtumaan samaan pakettiin. Siitäkin huolimatta, että lopputulos olisi ylijäykkä ja ylipainoinen. Koska muoti.  :Vink:

----------


## Mohkku

> Nanon paras puoli on se, että siinä on leveyteensä nähden korkea profiili ja sen saa mahtumaan sellaisiin runkoihin, joihin esim. 40-millinen Gravel King ei mahdu.



Minä kun pidän lokareita, korkeuskin alkaa herkästi ahdistaa.





> Mutta itsepä tiedät omat tarpeesi parhaiten. Jos olet sitä mieltä, että Marathon on paras rengas sinun käyttöösi, niin sitten se on sitä. Ajattelin vaan, että kun renkaiden vaihtamisessa on se muutaman minuutin duuni ja rengaspari ei nyt ihan mahdottomia kustannakaan, niin voisi olla kokeilunarvoinen asia, jos et oikeita gg-renkaita ole koskaan kokeillut.



En tietenkään tiedä, olisiko joku muu rengas vielä parempi. Meistä harvalla on mahdollisuus/kiinnostusta useampaa vaihtoehtoa testata. Nykyinen on hyvä silloin, kun pysytään asfaltilla ja hyväpintaisella soratiellä. Tuon jälkeen kyllä nopeasti alkaa varmasti löytyä selvästi parempiakin vaihtoehtoja, mutta todennäköisesti em. olosuhteiden kustannuksella. Nanojen ominaisuuksista kovapintaisilla teillä ajamiseen saa viitteitä ainakin tästä testistä:
http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/c...-review-50828/





> Järkevintä on vertailla suurinta runkoon mahtuvaa 700c-rengasta suurimpaan mahtuvaan 650b-renkaaseen. Näiden välillä valinnan joutuu tekemään, jos tarkoituksena on maastoajo-ominaisuuksien maksimointi.



Toki noin, jos maksimoidaan maastoajo-ominaisuuksia. Itse en siihen pyri, vaan kiinnostavaa on mahdollisimman toimiva kokonaisuus niihin olosuhteisiin, jossa pyörääni käytän.

----------


## Mohkku

> Kovasti nopeasti pyöräteollisuus vaan heräsi gg-skeneen mukaan ja  vielä nopeammin loi käsityksen siitä, että ilman levyjarruja,  läpiakseleita, tiputettua chainstayta, 69-asteista keulakulmaa,  dropper-tolppaa ja vähintään etujousitusta graindaaminen on lähestulkoon  mahdotonta tai vähintäänkin kapinallista.



Kiinnostava kysymys onkin se, oliko ensin muna vai kana. Onhan tälläkin palstalla toistuva ilmiö se, kun joku kysyy suosituksia pyörästä ja kun saksalaisten nettikauppojen malleissa on hintaansa nähden parhaat speksit, ne saa parhaat suositukset. Tuosta maailmasta teollisuus leipänsä etsii. Viis rungon ominaisuuksista yms. vaikeammin arvioitavista asioista.

----------


## LJL

> Kiinnostava kysymys onkin se, oliko ensin muna vai kana. Onhan tälläkin palstalla toistuva ilmiö se, kun joku kysyy suosituksia pyörästä ja kun saksalaisten nettikauppojen malleissa on hintaansa nähden parhaat speksit, ne saa parhaat suositukset. Tuosta maailmasta teollisuus leipänsä etsii. Viis rungon ominaisuuksista yms. vaikeammin arvioitavista asioista.



Voi tehdä niin että ostaa Canyonin, saa siitä osat, sitten kun itkee verta sen alumiinirungon kanssa niin ostaa teräsrungon tilalle ja on onnellinen. Eräälle.. Kaverille kävi näin.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Voi tehdä niin että ostaa Canyonin, saa siitä osat, sitten kun itkee verta sen alumiinirungon kanssa niin ostaa teräsrungon tilalle ja on onnellinen. Eräälle.. Kaverille kävi näin.



Mikäs vika canyonin alurungossa oli  (paitsi se että siinä ei oo läpiakseleita  :Vink:  )?

----------


## stenu

Canyonista puheenollen: niitten uuden kuitukrossarin geometria on käytännössä kopioitu mun Cyclosta  :Vink: . Melkein millilleen: tavallista pidempi vaakaputki, lyhyempi stemmi, noin 72-asteinen keula, ilmeisesti vähän normaalia isompi rake myös.

Ajoin sitten Korson kuitukeulalla ja palasin teräksiseen. Geometria toimii kuitenkin sen kanssa paremmin. Nopeampi ja tarkempi ohjaus, mutta kuitenkin vakaamman oloinen kokonaisuus. Korson radalla on sen verran juurakkopätkiä, että etupään  jäykkyyden huomasi ja teräskeula olisi ollut juurakoissa mulle nopeampi. Jos  ajaisin kärkivauhteja, kuitukeulan tarkempi ohjattavuus luultavasti  korostuisi ja mielipide voisi olla toisenlainen.

Jos  yhtään kiinnostaa, miten oma pyörä toimii, kun sitä ajaa pyörän  ominaisuuksien ja kuskin osaamisen äärirajoilla, kannattaa jo ihan vaan  sen vuoksi käydä kokeilemassa noita harrastekrosseja. Vaikka kuinka yrittäisi  lenkeillä vetää itsensä samalla tavalla rajoille, niin se ei vaan multa  ainakaan onnistu. Muutenkin cyclocross on kuin gg:tä doupattuna ja se se  kehittää pyöränhallintaa todella hyvin. Suosittelen! (LJL kanssa mukaan  HEL CX:ää ajamaan hophop)

Löysin myös ekan selkeästi huonon puolen vannejarruista: kerran jalkautumistilanteessa hyppäsin pyörän päälle takaisin vähän ohi ja tipahdin takarenkaalle. Jarrulänki raapaisi kivan jäljen sisäreiteen ja nyt siinä on lisäksi sellainen 10x10 cm mustelma. Levareilla ei olisi käynyt noin. Mutta kuusi tai seitsemän vuotta krossailua tarvittiin, että noin kävi, eli toivottavasti ei toistu ihan heti..

----------


## LJL

> Mikäs vika canyonin alurungossa oli  (paitsi se että siinä ei oo läpiakseleita  )?



Keskiön ritinä muistutti hieman kuplamuovin rytistämisestä lähtevää ääntä. Ritcheyn Swisscross perus BSA:lla on silkkaa erotiikkaa tässä suhteessa ja muutenkin. 

Suatan osallistua lähiaikoina Helkkari-CX:ään.

----------


## stenu

> Suatan osallistua lähiaikoina Helkkari-CX:ään.



Mahtavaa! Heti vaan lauantaina Kivikkoon mukaan. Siellä voi päästä telkkariin, kun YLE televisioi myös krossikisan...

(Sorry off topic)

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Mitä runkolaukkuja käytätte? Mulla on ollut nyt tämän kesän Revelate ja käytän vaan silloin, kun on välttämätöntä. Häiritsee se, että joutuu ajamaan polvet enemmän levällään kuin mihin on muuten tottunut. Siksi pidemmillekin lenkeille yritän saada tavarat taskuihin ja Road Runner Bagsin Burritoon.



Mulla on Blackburnin Outpostin isompi versio. Tuon kanssa en ole huomannut, että tarvitsisi polkea jalat leveämmällä, mutta toisaalta se voi olla yksilöllistäkin. Laukku voisi olla isompikin oman pyörän puolesta. Laatu on hyvän oloista, joskin vettä saisi pitää paremmin.
http://www.blackburndesign.com/en_eu...bag-large.html

----------


## Mohkku

Riippuu varmaan polkimien leveydestä. Alumiinirunkoisessa on usein paksummat putket kuin teräksisessä, joten putkien suojaan mahtuu laukkukin paremmin pois polvien tieltä.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Keskiön ritinä muistutti hieman kuplamuovin rytistämisestä lähtevää ääntä.



Johan ny. Ei mulla vaan ritissy vaikka pari vuotta ajoin. Eikä ritise jatkossakaan sillä bussikuski mun yksilön ryttäs käyttökelvottomaksi ja näin ollen mahdollisti vaihdon kuitupyörään. Tosin siinäkin pressfit eli koputtaa puuta.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Mikäs on raadin mielestä se maukkain tai hinta/laatusuhteeltaan paras teräksinen runko gg- ja yleispyörään? Bsa-bb ja levyjarrut lähtökohtana, jos käsissä olevista osista vaikka pyörän laittaisi.

Tämmöinen on itsellä sattunut ajatuksiin https://masoncycles.cc/products/resolution-frameset

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## stenu

Näihin mielipiteisiin ei ole raadin hyväksyntää, mutta tässä jotain, mitä itselleni tuli mieleen: Mason on hieno, joskin voi olla todella jäykkä, koska viistoputki näyttäisi olevan 38-millinen ja jos satulaputkikin on Lifeä, on sekin ylikokoinen. Shand Stooshie on vähän vastaava ja Stoater perinteisellä emäputkella ja teräskeulalla. Ritchey-uutuus Outback vaikuttaa myös hienolta, kunhan tulee myyntiin ja putkien sekä ei ylikokokeulan perusteella sen voisi ainakin olettaa olevan Masonia mukavuuspainotteisempi. Kaikki noi on kyllä sellaista hintaluokkaa, että samaan rahaan alkaa jo saamaan mittatilausrunkojakin.

Hintalaatusuhteen puolesta Fairlight Faran voisi olla aika vahvoilla. Suunnilleen puolet edellisä edullisempi, mutta Reynolds 631 eli ei ole kevyin mahdollinen, mutta kevyempi ja minusta hienompi kuin muut hintaisensa. Faranin EN-normeihin tehty levarijäykkyinen haarukka on tosin ylipainoinen. Se että joka koosta löytyy lyhyt ja pitkä versio, takaa että löytyy ainakin lähelle oikea geometria sekä pers-, että pääjalkaisille. Jos 32c renkaat riittää, niin saman firman Strael on todella hieno ja kevytkin. Yksi hyvän hintalaatusuhteen runko voisi olla Soma:lta esim. Double Cross Disc. Viimeisenä vielä Hra. Fairlightin (eli Genesiksen entisen pääsuunnittelijan) enemmän putiikkirunko Wold Elm, joka tyylillisesti miellyttää itseäni, mutta alkaa olla custom-rungon hinnoissa myös.

Jos pyörää on tarkoitus käyttää myös talvisin autoteillä tai esim. Hesan suolatuilla kelveillä, päätyisin itse rosteriin, titaaniin tai kuituun. Tai sitten isompien firmojen esim. All Cityn teräsrunkoon, jossa on ed-coatingit estämässä ruostumista (ja jotka ei ole ihan niin arvokkaita ruostutettavaksi). Niillä on se uusi Cosmic Stallion. Joku Columbus Lifen tyyppinen todella ohutseinämäinen putki kun ruostuu suolasta aika nopeasti puhki. Nimimerkillä: "Kokemusta on"

----------


## Blackborow

Maukkaudesta tiedä, mutta Foxcompilla on Macho Man Disc tarjouksessa. Luulisi olevan aivan kelvollinen tuohon hintaan. http://www.foxcomp.fi/all-city-macho-man-disc

----------


## stenu

^ joo tai Macho King, joka on lähempänä Masonia, mutta 600 euroa edullisempi ja kestää paremmin talvea.

http://www.foxcomp.fi/all-city-macho-king-853-frameset

Suunnilleen Masonin hinnalla pitäisi tosiaan onnistua jo vaikka Cyclolta KVA MS3 -runko kuitukeulalla ja sen kanssa ei sitten tarvitsisi huolehtia ruostumisesta.

----------


## stenu

Ainiin...se maukkain. Hmm... Independent Fabrication ja Stinner Frameworks ainakin on sieltä maukkaimmasta päästä ja ne taitaa tehdä molemmat (tai ainakin IF varmasti) teräsrungot ilman huohotusreikiä eli niin, että kosteus ei pääse putkiin.

----------


## santei

Jos Jariin päädyn niin kumpi runkokoko? 175cm pitkä kuski 81-82 inseam mitalla. Bike-discountin aspa suositteli 56 kokoa mikä kyl erityisesti standoverin puolesta kuulostaa isolta...

Pyörä
Fuji Jari M (54)
Fuji Jari L (56)

Head angle
71,5
72

HT length
150
170

Reach
370
379

Standover
804
824

Stack
572
592

Seat tube angle
73
73

Wheelbase
1016
1027

Chainstay
435
435

----------


## tiaalto

Saman kokoisena kuskina ja omaan grinderini mittoihin vertaamalla M ehdottomasti.

----------


## plehti

> Jos Jariin päädyn niin kumpi runkokoko? 175cm pitkä kuski 81-82 inseam mitalla. Bike-discountin aspa suositteli 56 kokoa mikä kyl erityisesti standoverin puolesta kuulostaa isolta...



Pyöräkokoon vaikuttaa moni tekijä pituuden ja inseamin lisäksi, mutta äkkiseltään arvioituna muita mittojasi tietämättä koko vaikuttaa isohkolta. Suhtautuisin suositukseen varsin varovasti ja miettisin M -kokoa...

----------


## santei

Ok, kiitoksia!

----------


## ealex

> Näihin mielipiteisiin ei ole raadin hyväksyntää, mutta tässä jotain, mitä itselleni tuli mieleen: Mason on hieno, joskin voi olla todella jäykkä, koska viistoputki näyttäisi olevan 38-millinen ja jos satulaputkikin on Lifeä, on sekin ylikokoinen. Shand Stooshie on vähän vastaava ja Stoater perinteisellä emäputkella ja teräskeulalla. Ritchey-uutuus Outback vaikuttaa myös hienolta, kunhan tulee myyntiin ja putkien sekä ei ylikokokeulan perusteella sen voisi ainakin olettaa olevan Masonia mukavuuspainotteisempi.



Itse uskon että viistoputkella ei ole käytännössä mitään vaikutusta mukavuuteen, mutta sillä on vaikutusta painoon, kestävyyteen sekä sivuttaisjäykkyyteen. Itsekin olet joskus sanonut, että teräsputki ei jousta pituus-suunnassa.  :Sarkastinen:  Sen sijan Ritchey taivutetuilla seatstaysilla voisi olla aika paljon vaikutusta mukavuuteen. Satulaputkella on toki suoraan vaikutusta mukavuuteen.

----------


## Mika_koo

> Jos Jariin päädyn niin kumpi runkokoko? 175cm pitkä kuski 81-82 inseam mitalla. Bike-discountin aspa suositteli 56 kokoa mikä kyl erityisesti standoverin puolesta kuulostaa isolta...
> 
> Pyörä
> Fuji Jari M (54)
> Fuji Jari L (56)
> 
> Head angle
> 71,5
> 72
> ...



kannattanee myös tuon reachin kannalta asiaa pohtia


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Juha Jokila

> kannattanee myös tuon reachin kannalta asiaa pohtia



Juu, tossa Jarissa on lyhyehkö reach. Esim. Canyonissa mulla  reach 387 mm ja runko vain kokoa 53 cm, 80 mm stemmi ja ukko 173 cm.

----------


## santei

Sama reach tuossa on kuin GT Gradessa (53cm) ja Divergessä (54cm)? Divergessä vielä 3mm lyhempi. Vai onko noikin sit lyhyitä. Toki Konassa ja Tripsterissä on jonkunverran pidempi reach sitten. Sit taas 56cm Jarissa on standover jo hiukan yli oman 81-82cm inseam mitan.

Emmää tiedä. Sen takia mä täällä kyselenki ku näistä mitää ymmärrä vaikka vaatimuksia pyörälle alkaakin olla. Maasturi puolella paljo helpompaa kun käytännössä aina M-kokoinen on oikea viimeistään stemmiä vaihtamalla.  :Leveä hymy: 

Joku tulee varmasti pian ehdottomaan et ostaisin kivijalasta jolloin saisin paremmin apua koon valintaan yms. Mä mielelläni ostaisinkin kivijalasta mut kun tähän mennessä ainoa vaatimuksia vastaava minkä oon löytänyt on Rove NRB. Omasta LBS:sta meinasin jo Divergen ostaa ja tehdä kompromissin jarrujen ja tire clearancen suhteen mut sit kävikin ilmi, että ko. mallia mitä olin katsellut niin ei saada Suomeen kuin jonain fakin turkoosina. Se meni siinä sitten.

Ei mulla edes kovin mahdottomat vaatimukset mun mielestä oo. Hinta noin 2 tonnia (miel. alle), levarit (miel. hydet), 2x10/11 vaihteisto, iso tire clearance ja läpiakselit (future proof), kierrekeskiö, paikat lokareille ja edes jollainlailla siedettävä väri. Mieluisin olis keltainen mut niitä nyt ei varsinkaan oo näkynyt. Käyttötarkoitus jokapaikanhöylä maantievehje niille lenkeille kun ei maastopyöräilyyn ei ole aikaa tai ei huvita.

Tosiaan tämänhetkiset vaihtoehdot on tuo Fuji Jari ja Kona Rove NRB. Option optiona Tripsteri runkosettinä aka ikuisuusprojekti jos itse kasaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TERU

Maantietankoiset ovat vähän tarkempia rungon koon puolesta, useimmiten viisasta valita ns. pienemmältä puolelta kun tietää asettuvansa kahden väliin. Katsoin nuo Jarin mitat ja siitä koko 54 on varmasti riittävän lähellä oikeata, oletettavasti 100 mm stemmi on sopivin. Uskaltaa tuon pyörän koon puolesta hankkia kokeilemattakin.

----------


## stenu

> Itse uskon että viistoputkella ei ole käytännössä mitään vaikutusta mukavuuteen, mutta sillä on vaikutusta painoon, kestävyyteen sekä sivuttaisjäykkyyteen. Itsekin olet joskus sanonut, että teräsputki ei jousta pituus-suunnassa.  Sen sijan Ritchey taivutetuilla seatstaysilla voisi olla aika paljon vaikutusta mukavuuteen. Satulaputkella on toki suoraan vaikutusta mukavuuteen.



Juu liiallista sivuttaisjäykkyyttä nimeomaan tarkoitin. Häviää "steal is real" -fiilis. Spiritin superylikokoisia viistoputkia customrunkomaakarit suosittelee yleensä lähinnä isokokoisten kiritykkien maantiekilpureihin. "Tavallisille" ihmisille riittävän jäykän keskiön saa aikaiseksi ulkomitaltaan pienemmälläkin putkella, jolloin myös painoa voi jopa säästyä vähän. Spiritin 38-millinen viistoputki on muistaakseni jonkun verran painavampi kuin vaikkapa 35-millinen Life 0.45 seinämällä tai 31,7-millinen Zona 0.5 seinämällä. Ja vaikka täällä ne, ketkä vannoo kuiturunkojen nimeen, on sitä mieltä, että mahdollisimman jäykkä runko on aina ja kaikille paras, minusta se ei ole niin. Varsinkaan sellaisessa pyörässä, joka on tarkoitettu ajettavaksi epätasaisella alustalla.

Toinen ongelma on se, että mitä suurempi on putken halkaisija eli putken kaarevuussäde, sitä helpommin siihen tulee denttejä. Spirit on vielä 0.4 keskipaksuudella, niin ei tarvitse kovinkaanmoista kolausta, kun tulee lommo. Vähän pienemmällä halkaisijalla oleva putki olisi siksi itseasiassa käytönkestävämpi. Myös siksi, että kun putki joustaa sen aavistuksen verran, rasittuu saumat vähemmän.

Tuolla jossain edellisellä sivulla oli se Cyclingtipsin podcast, missä keskusteltiin jäykkyysaiheesta polkemistehokkuuden kannalta. Ymmärrys alkaa kääntymään siihen suuntaan, että jäykin mahdollinen ei suinkaan ole kaikille edes tehokkain mahdollinen.

Ritsin mukavuuspainotteisuuden ajattelin syntyvän lähinnä 1 1/8 emäputkesta ja sen seurauksena joustavammasta etupäästä, mutta voi tosiaan ne taivutetut chainstaytkin jotain tehdä.

----------


## Jukka

> Sama reach tuossa on kuin GT Gradessa (53cm) ja Divergessä (54cm)? Divergessä vielä 3mm lyhempi. Vai onko noikin sit lyhyitä. Toki Konassa ja Tripsterissä on jonkunverran pidempi reach sitten. Sit taas 56cm Jarissa on standover jo hiukan yli oman 81-82cm inseam mitan.
> 
> Emmää tiedä. Sen takia mä täällä kyselenki ku näistä mitää ymmärrä vaikka vaatimuksia pyörälle alkaakin olla. Maasturi puolella paljo helpompaa kun käytännössä aina M-kokoinen on oikea viimeistään stemmiä vaihtamalla. ...



GT Grade vaikuttaa ainakin mittojen puolesta lyhyen puoleiselta. Nopeasti katsottuna tuossa Fujissa ja Konan Rove NRB -mallissa on aika erimittaiset geot, sopivuus riippuu sitten omista mieltymyksistä, kehon mittasuhteista, liikkuvuudesta ja tietenkin käyttötarkoituksesta. Jos noissa on vielä mietittävää, niin kannattaa kokeilla mitoituksiltaan erilaisia pyöriä. Stack ja reach mitta ovat myös toisistaan riippuvaisia, jos stack kasvaa, niin reach lyhenee keulakulman suhteutettuna, tuo näkyy hyvin esim. Fuji Jarin geometriataulukosta (s- ja m-koko), tää varmaan olikin jo tiedossa. Eihän pyörän rungon tarvitse millilleen olla oikean kokoinen, mutta rungon pitäisi mahdollistaa lopullinen hienosäätö putkiosilla itselle sopivaksi...

----------


## santei

Pyörä
GT Grade (53)
Specialized Diverge (54)
Fuji Jari (54)
Kona Rove NRB (52)
Kinesis Tripster AT (54)

Head angle
70
71,9
71,5
71
70,5

HT length
142
158
150
144,3


Reach
370
367
370
383
383,8

Standover
772
752
804
765
757

Stack
557
592
572
570
579,4

Seat tube angle
73,5
73,5
73
74
74

Wheelbase
1019
1004
1016
1031
1038,25

Chainstay
430
421
435
435
440




Tämmöisen vertailun tein exceliin mut emmä siitä ite juurikaa ymmärrä. Muutaku et Jaris on jäätävä standover ja karkeasti Grade/Diverge/Jari enemmän samankaltaisella geolla kun taas sitten Rove ja Tripsteri on enemmän keskenään samankaltaisia.


Täs pitää mennä vähä perse edellä puuhun, kun ei oikein ole mitä koeajaa. Paikallises pyöräliikees ny on jotain Spessun, Trekin ja Feltin malleja, mutta kehtaa sinne mennä testailemaan kun tuli jo todettua, että sieltä ei mun vaatimusten vastaista pyörää löydy. Mut joo, Konan kohdalla toki Bikeshop tai Hi5bikes auttaa mitoituksessa mut jos tuohon Jariin päädyn niin joutuu geotaulukon perusteella valita. 

Toki jos oon jonku vaatimuksiin sopivan pyörän missannu niin saa ehdottaa.

----------


## Mika_koo

> Pyörä
> GT Grade (53)
> Specialized Diverge (54)
> Fuji Jari (54)
> Kona Rove NRB (52)
> Kinesis Tripster AT (54)
> 
> Head angle
> 70
> ...



Eihän tuo Jari varmastikaan huono pyörä ole


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## santei

> Eihän tuo Jari varmastikaan huono pyörä ole.



Toivonmukaan ei. On ainakin tällä hetkellä ykkösvaihtoehto. Mut tuo korkea standover vähä rajaa koon valintaa. Käytännös bike-discountin suosittelema 56 ei oikein houkuta nutcracker mitoituksen takia.  :Leveä hymy:  Käsitä millä ne edes tuota suositteli.

----------


## Mohkku

Itse en valmistajien standover-mitoista juurikaan välitä. Luvut ei ole vertailukelpoisia, kun mitta voidaan ottaa melkein mistä tahansa. Kannattaa kokeilla, jos vaan mahdollista, ja sitten arvioida putken korkeuden sopivuutta.

----------


## TERU

Tuosta exel-taulukosta puuttuu tärkein rungon mitta, rungon vaakamitta (TTL). Omat pyörät tullu valituksi juuri tuohon ja emäputken mittaan eniten huomiota, kun pyörä muutoin normityyppinen mitoitukseltaan. Jari 56 on liian pitkä ja SO mittaakin jo liikaa. Koon puolesta tuon uskaltaa hankkia ajamattakin jos muutoin miellyttää...

----------


## santei

> Itse en valmistajien standover-mitoista juurikaan välitä. Luvut ei ole vertailukelpoisia, kun mitta voidaan ottaa melkein mistä tahansa. Kannattaa kokeilla, jos vaan mahdollista, ja sitten arvioida putken korkeuden sopivuutta.



Niinjoo en tätä muistanutkaan. Joskus kyllä aiheesta lukenut mut unohtanut koko jutun. Pitänee yrittää vielä kaivaa käyttäjäkokemuksia netin syövereistä, tuota Jaria kun ei ainakaan Suomessa näytä kellään olevan, että voisi kokeilla.





> Tuosta exel-taulukosta puuttuu tärkein rungon mitta, rungon vaakamitta (TTL). Omat pyörät tullu valituksi juuri tuohon ja emäputken mittaan eniten huomiota, kun pyörä muutoin normityyppinen mitoitukseltaan. Jari 56 on liian pitkä ja SO mittaakin jo liikaa. Koon puolesta tuon uskaltaa hankkia ajamattakin jos muutoin miellyttää...



Okei. En tuollaisesta mitasta ymmärrä sitä vähäänkään joten jätin sen pois... Pitäneepä tsekata. 

Edit: luin vissiin aluksi huonosti. Ok, eli Jariin jos päädyn niin sit mennään tolla 54cm koolla.

----------


## Plus

Reachien vertailu on vaikeaa kun stack on kaikissa eri. Reach on aina riippuvainen stackista, ja nyrkkisääntönä 10mm lisää stackia lyhentää reachia 3mm. Eli oikeasti Diverge on pidempi kuin Grade, vaikka tietämätön saattaisi reach-lukemasta toisin päätellä.

Tämän vahvistaa myös vaakaputken mitta koska satulakulma sekä Divergessä että Gradessa 73.5°. Stackin ja reachin keskinäisen riippuvuuden takia isommissa rungoissa pituus ei mukamas kasva, koska stackin korkeuden kasvu syö reachin pitenemisen. Oikeasti vaakaputki kuitenkin pitenee.

Stackista ei myöskään ikinä tiedä, kuinka korkea ohjainlaakerin yläkuppi siihen on pakko lisätä päälle, ennen kun päästään stemmin minimikorkeuteen. Efektiivinen vaakaputki on mielestäni paljon hyödyllisempi mitta, yhdessä satulaputken kulman kanssa. Puolen asteen muutos satulaputken kulmassa vaikuttaa efektiiviseen vaakaputken mittaan n. 5mm.

----------


## ealex

> Juu liiallista sivuttaisjäykkyyttä nimeomaan tarkoitin. Häviää "steal is real" -fiilis. Spiritin superylikokoisia viistoputkia customrunkomaakarit suosittelee yleensä lähinnä isokokoisten kiritykkien maantiekilpureihin. "Tavallisille" ihmisille riittävän jäykän keskiön saa aikaiseksi ulkomitaltaan pienemmälläkin putkella, jolloin myös painoa voi jopa säästyä vähän. Spiritin 38-millinen viistoputki on muistaakseni jonkun verran painavampi kuin vaikkapa 35-millinen Life 0.45 seinämällä tai 31,7-millinen Zona 0.5 seinämällä. Ja vaikka täällä ne, ketkä vannoo kuiturunkojen nimeen, on sitä mieltä, että mahdollisimman jäykkä runko on aina ja kaikille paras, minusta se ei ole niin. Varsinkaan sellaisessa pyörässä, joka on tarkoitettu ajettavaksi epätasaisella alustalla.
> 
> Toinen ongelma on se, että mitä suurempi on putken halkaisija eli putken kaarevuussäde, sitä helpommin siihen tulee denttejä. Spirit on vielä 0.4 keskipaksuudella, niin ei tarvitse kovinkaanmoista kolausta, kun tulee lommo. Vähän pienemmällä halkaisijalla oleva putki olisi siksi itseasiassa käytönkestävämpi. Myös siksi, että kun putki joustaa sen aavistuksen verran, rasittuu saumat vähemmän.
> 
> Tuolla jossain edellisellä sivulla oli se Cyclingtipsin podcast, missä keskusteltiin jäykkyysaiheesta polkemistehokkuuden kannalta. Ymmärrys alkaa kääntymään siihen suuntaan, että jäykin mahdollinen ei suinkaan ole kaikille edes tehokkain mahdollinen.
> 
> Ritsin mukavuuspainotteisuuden ajattelin syntyvän lähinnä 1 1/8 emäputkesta ja sen seurauksena joustavammasta etupäästä, mutta voi tosiaan ne taivutetut chainstaytkin jotain tehdä.



Väitän että tuolla podcastissa https://cyclingtips.com/2017/06/cycl...ffness-matter/ puhuvat kuvan mukaisesti BB kohdalla mitatusta pystysuuntaisesta jäykkyydestä. Nimittäin sivuttaisjoustolla ei ole juuri mitään tekemistä mukavuuden kanssa, kun kiekkoista runkoon välitetty tärinä on pystysuuntainen ja rungon pystysuuntainen jousto vaimentaa sitä. Tosin sivuttaisjoustokin saa kammet taipumaan ja sitä kautta vaimentaa hiukan jalkoihin kohdistuvaa tärinää, mutta ei penkkiin kohdistuva. Mutta on vaikea uskoa, että joku tätä hakisi.  :Sarkastinen: 

Lisäksi olen eri mieltä kanssasi Ritsin mukavuuspainotteisuuden synnystä. Väittäisin että emäputken jousto on puhtaasti negatiivinen ominaisuus ja että etupään jousto haetaan keulalla. Jarrutuksessa etukiekko liikkuu edes-taakse jos emäputki joustaa, jarrutyyppi ei edes vaikuta mitenkään emäputkeen kohdistuvaan voimaan (vaan ainoastaan keulan jalkoja taivuttavaan voimaan). Väittäisin että kaikista jäykin kuitukeulakin joustaa emäputken suuntaisesti jopa liikaa, mutta pystysuuntaisesti tietenkin liian vähän. Väittäisin myös että emäputken joustolla on olematon vaikutus verrattuna jouseksi taivutetuilla seatstaisilla saavutettuun takakolmion pystysuuntaiseen joustoon.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## stenu

Kannattaisi kuunnelle se podcast. Keskiön sivuttaisjoustosta on kyse.  Enkä puhu keskiön jouston suhteen rungon mukavuudesta, vaan siitä, että  se ominaisuus, mistä teräsrunkoihin tykästyneet keskimäärin pitävät, on  nimeomaan se, että  keskiökin elää vähän - myös sivusuunnassa. Sen vuoksi aika  vähän todella paksuja putkia teräspyörissä näkyy. Edes isolla rahalla  tehdyissä customrungoissa. Sen podcastin perusteella nykyään ainakin osa  kovemmankin luokan runkosuunnittelijoista alkaa todellakin kääntymään  pikkuhiljaa siihen uskomukseen, että sivusuunnassa jäykin mahdollinen  keskiö ei olekaan kaikille ja kaikkeen käyttöön edes polkemistehokkuuden  kannalta paras vaihtoehto.

Mutta jos tykkää sellaisesta perusalumiinirungon ratakiskomaisesta  polkemistuntumasta, niin sitten Masonin kaltainen rakenne on ihan  omiaan. Siksi yhden custom-runkoprojektin läpivieminen osaavan  runkomaakarin kanssa onkin todella antoisaa, että siinä joutuu oikeasti  pohtimaan, minkä takia joku pyörä tuntuu itsestä hyvältä ja joku ei ja  mikä on se ominaisuuksien yhdistelmä, mistä itse tykkää eniten.

Emäputki ei taida joustaa yhtään minnekään edes 1 1/8-tuumaisena, vaan  haarukan kaulaputki ja se yhdistettynä pienemmän halkaisijan takia  joustavampaan kruunuun ja  taivutettuihin jalkoihin tuo sen pienen  jouston. Näin ainakin teräskeulojen kanssa tapahtuu ja sen jouston  havaitsee ihan silmämäärin. Oma 1 1/8-kaulalla oleva  vannejarrukuitukeulakin (Reynolds Ouzo Pro Cross) "joustaa" samalla  tapaa jonkin verran, mutta teräksisiä vähemmän. Eroa Columbuksen  SL-jaloilla olevan teräskeulan ja kokokuituisen keulan välillä on sen  verran, että teräskeulan kanssa tuntuu kuin koko pyörään tulisi  sellainen sentin täysjousto-ominaisuus. Erityisesti  nimismiehenkiharoissa ja juurakoissa ym. eron huomaa, kun etupyörän pito  säilyy paremmin ja tanko hakkaa vähemmän käsille. Eron huomaa myös ohjauksessa siten, että ohjaustuma on  puolestaa kuitukeulalla tarkempi. Samaten kuitukeula vaimentaa pientä, korkeataajuuksista tärinää teräskeulaa paremmin eli esim. röpelöisellä asfaltilla asfaltin epätasaisuus kantautuu tankoon kuitukeulalla vähemmän kuin teräskeulalla. Droppaillessa ja isommissa töyssyissä taas teräskeulan jousto kääntää tilanteen päinvastaiseksi. Haarukan vaihtaminen on niin nopea operaatio, että jos joku haluaa tulla itse todentamaan, niin tarjoan siihen mahdollisuuden  :Hymy: 

Suurin yksittäinen syy ylikokoemäputkien yleistymiseen levyjarrujen  myötä on ne EN-normit. Sen jälkeen ne on vaan onnistuttu markkinoimaan  niin hyvin, että nykyään yleinen mielipide on melkolailla  yksiselitteisesti sitä mieltä, että absoluuttisesti jäykempi keula on  aina "parempi". Syy on sama, joka tekee rungoista muutenkin - ja  varsinkin teräsrungoista - kestävyyteensä nähden tarpeettoman jäykkiä.  Katsoin, että Masonin runko on EN-testattu myös ja selitys  superylikokoiseen viistoputkeen voi löytyä siitä. All City yritti  suunnilleen vuosi ennen Macho Kingin lanseeraamista tehdä kisakevyttä  levariteräsrunkoa Lifestä. Tekivät proton, joka oli ajettavuudeltaan  heidän mieleensä, mutta eivät saaneet sitä menemään EN-testeistä läpi ja  päättivät luopua projektista. Tilalle tuli sitten Macho King Reiskan  paksuseinämäisemmistä 853-putkista.

https://www.cxmagazine.com/ritchey-l...ork-canti-2015

----------


## ealex

^ Kyllähän minä sen podcastin kuuntelin alusta loppuun. Kannattaisi tosin katsoa myös kuvaa, mitä rungon joustoa ovat mitanneet, kun tuota "side-to-side" termiä voi ymmärtää väärinkin, ainakin kirjaimellisesti käännettynä. Sekin on totta, että siellä ei puhuta yhtään mitään Ritchey-tyylisestä joustavasta takakolmiosta…

Emäputki itse ei muuta muotoaan (liian lyhyt), mutta se "kääntyy" pystysuunnassa, eli ”joustaa”. Tähän vaikuttaa mm. viistoputken läpimitta, eli kuinka isolta alueelta emäputki on kiinnitetty. Ymmärsin, että tätä itse kuvailit Ritsin tapauksessa, mutta ehkä tarkoitit vaan keulan ohjainputken eroja suora vs. tapered:






> Ritsin mukavuuspainotteisuuden ajattelin syntyvän lähinnä 1 1/8 emäputkesta ja sen seurauksena joustavammasta etupäästä




 No hyvä jos edes tästä ollaan sama mieltä että emäputken jousto ei ole toivottavaa ja on muutenkin olematonta keulan vaikutukseen verrattuna.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## stenu

En usko, että emäputki kääntyy edes kuvailemallasi tavalla missään rungossa, ainakaan sellaisia määriä, että sillä olisi ajettavuuden kannalta merkitystä. Mutta emäputki sanelee, millaista haarukkaa käytetään ja minkähalkaisijaisia laakereita ja nämä vaikuttavat etupään joustavuuten.

Keskiönkin suhteen sivusuunta lienee ainoa suunta, johon keskiö mitenkään merkittävämmin voi joustaa ja siitäkin joustosta iso osa syntyy takahaarukasta eikä varsinaisesti keskiön tai viistoputken joustamisesta. Jos kuvalla tarkoitat sitä Cyclingtipsin-sivun yläreunan kuvaa, niin se on varmaankin vaan joku toimittajan lisäämä random-kuva. Tässä Jan Heinen omasta blogista:

----------


## ealex

^ Noh, juuri niinhän minä emäputkesta kirjoitin, että ei ole merkitystä...  :Sarkastinen: 

Tuo sinun kuva on jostain aatamiaikaisesta mittauksesta, tarkoitin tätä kuvaa, missä mitataan pystysuuntaista joustoa (osa sivusuuntaistakin on toki mukana, koska mitataan kammen päästä:

----------


## stenu

Mun ymmärtääkseni tuossa kuvassa mitataan juuri sitä joustoa, mikä runkoon aiheutuu polkemisen seurauksena. Vanttiruuvi hoitaa ketjun tehtävää ja rautapötkylät poljinkampien virkaa. Kun kampia kuormitetaan yhdeltä puolelta kerrallaan, syntyy runkoon samanlainen liike kuin polkiessa. Polkemisliike saa keskiön liikkumaan pääasiassa sivusuunnassa.

----------


## kaakku

Mitkä ois hyvät kehät / kiekot n.35mm rinkuloille. Vannejarrupeli kyseessä. Superstarilta löytyisi Pacenti Forza kehillä olevat kiekot n.360 euroa. 20mm sisäleveys. Olisiko noille joku järkevä vaihtoehto? Tubeless kiinnostelee mutta ei ole kynnyskysymys.

----------


## Mika_koo

Tämä keskustelu lienee saavuttanut eeppiset mittasuhteet. Ehdotan erityistä kunniamerkkiä keskusteluun osallistujille. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stenu

> Tämä keskustelu lienee saavuttanut eeppiset mittasuhteet. Ehdotan erityistä kunniamerkkiä keskusteluun osallistujille. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kaakku

> Mitkä ois hyvät kehät / kiekot n.35mm rinkuloille. Vannejarrupeli kyseessä. Superstarilta löytyisi Pacenti Forza kehillä olevat kiekot n.360 euroa. 20mm sisäleveys. Olisiko noille joku järkevä vaihtoehto? Tubeless kiinnostelee mutta ei ole kynnyskysymys.



Päätin toimia nopeasti kun Just Riding Alongilta löytyi alekiekot WTB ChrisCross i19 kehillä. Eiköhän ne kelpaa sorapyöräilyyn. Rychtarski kasaantui siis 2x10 vaihteilla (juhlasekoitus Tiagraa, 105:sta ja Ultegraa  :Leveä hymy: ) ja Tektron halpismini-V -jarruilla. Kivan oloinen pyörä, painoa n. 10 kiloa. Satulatolppa täytyy vielä jostain poimia, nyt on lainatolppa.

----------


## stenu

^Kiitos vinkistä! CrissCrossit on hyvän hintalaatusuhteen kehät. Mukavan leveät ja silti köykäiset. Matala profiili on gg- ja krossikäytössä plussaa, koska eivät ole tarpeettoman jäykät. jarrupinnat noissa kestää jarruttelua erinomaisesti. Juuri viime viikolla mietin, että sitä mukaa, kun kuluu muita vanteita loppuun, vaihdan wtb:tä tilalle kaikkiin kiekkoihin (ellei Mavic saa sitä Exalith-pinnoitettua Open Prota markkinoille).

----------


## santei

> Kinesiksellä on muuten nyt jo jonkin aikaa tullut ajeltua ja alkaa siihenkin tottua. Vaikka se aluksi tuntuikin ketterältä kuin siperian juna, alkaa homma tosiaan toimia. Hauskintahan tässä on ydinsodan kestävä rakenne, olenkin ajellut työmatkoja mitä kummallisemppia reittejä. Kunhan pysyy jotakuinkin kovapohjaisella alustalla on vauhtikin ihan hyvä. Vaikka pyörä tuntuikin aluksi korkealta, on kuitenkin hyvin suuntavakaa — mika lupaa hyvää talvea ajatellen. Aika painavalta se toki vieläkin tuntuu.



Joko näin viikon jälkeen Kinesis alkaa tuntua siltä et kelpais myös urheilua muistuttavaan toimintaan?  :Leveä hymy: 

Jarista ja Konasta on nyt koot suurinpiirtein selvillä mut Kinesiksen keltainen väri houkuttelee vieläkin. Vaikka epäilyttääkin et saisinko pyörää kasaan.

----------


## TERU

Kinesis sivuilla on geometrian lopuksi kokosuositus, koko 54 sopii 172-178 cm kuskille. Suositus tuntuu oikealta.

Maltillisesti varmanpäälle kasaamalla ei riko mitään ja omalta tuntuu kun itse ruuvailee osat runkoon.

----------


## Mika_koo

> Joko näin viikon jälkeen Kinesis alkaa tuntua siltä et kelpais myös urheilua muistuttavaan toimintaan? 
> 
> Jarista ja Konasta on nyt koot suurinpiirtein selvillä mut Kinesiksen keltainen väri houkuttelee vieläkin. Vaikka epäilyttääkin et saisinko pyörää kasaan.



Kyllä sillä hien saa pintaan ja sopivalla reitillä vauhtiakin on kova. Eihän se maantiepyörä ole, mutta hyväpohjaisilla polulla ja hiekkateillä oikein maittava kulkupeli.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## santei

> Kinesis sivuilla on geometrian lopuksi kokosuositus, koko 54 sopii 172-178 cm kuskille. Suositus tuntuu oikealta.
> 
> Maltillisesti varmanpäälle kasaamalla ei riko mitään ja omalta tuntuu kun itse ruuvailee osat runkoon.



Joo tuon kokotaulukon löysinkin. Hyvä jos siihen on jonkinlainen luottaminen. Pitääpä miettiä tuota kasaushommaakin vielä ja laskeskella mitä pyörä tulis kokonaisuudessaan maksamaan. Pattitilanteessa varmasti paikallinen fillarikauppakin kasais loppuun sen mitä itse en saisi





> Kyllä sillä hien saa pintaan ja sopivalla reitillä vauhtiakin on kova. Eihän se maantiepyörä ole, mutta hyväpohjaisilla polulla ja hiekkateillä oikein maittava kulkupeli.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Okei! En tiedä sit mitenkä tuo Tripster tohon Jariin, Roveen ja Divergeen sit vertautuu? Onko pykälää järeämpi/tourinkimaisempi vai samaa kategoriaa. Geotaulukos Tripsterin luvut oli myös mutta niinkuin nimimerkki Plus tuossa aikasemmin sanoi, että stack vaikuttaa reachiin yms yms niin vaikea vertailla pelkän geometrian perusteella tällä mun tietotasolla.

Lisäys: yhtäkkiä edelliseltä sivulta kun exceliä katsoin niin tuohan on Konan kanssa hyvin samankaltaisella geolla. Isoin ero varmaa 5 milliä pidempi chainstay. Ainakin näin mun silmään. :d

Sulle toi tietysti varmasti tuntuukin vähä kivireeltä tms kun oot tottunu siihen sun täysveriseen kevyeen maantiepyörään.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TERU

Jarissakin on hiukan pidempi takahaarukka ja Kinesissä vielä hiukan pidempi verrattuna krossariin, vetää pyörää tuonne gg suuntaan, molemmissa myös melko loiva keula. Erot ovat hyvin pieniä eikä huonoon suuntaan ollenkaan jos gg tyyppistä suunnittelee, pehmentävät ja vakauttavat kulkua. Kisakoneet on erikseen, niin ja mulla ei muuta tietoa ole kuhan kuvia kattelen... :Hymy:

----------


## Taneli79

> Canyonista puheenollen: niitten uuden kuitukrossarin geometria on käytännössä kopioitu mun Cyclosta . Melkein millilleen: tavallista pidempi vaakaputki, lyhyempi stemmi, noin 72-asteinen keula, ilmeisesti vähän normaalia isompi rake myös.



Postaa pikavertailu Infliten ja Gravan välillä, jos saat Canyonin jostain koeajoon.  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Tämän syksyn HEL CX:ssä on yksi tuollainen uusi kuitu-Canyon näkynyt säännöllisesti, mutta muistikuvani mukaan se on itselleni liian iso. Olisi kyllä kiva päästä testaamaan oikeassa koossa. Eihän sitä tiedä, vaikka kuitukärpänen puraisisi.. (Canyon-kärpänen ei kyllä millään, ihan puhtaasti ulkonäkösyistä - on liian funtionaalinen ja futuristinen)

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minä Fiskarsissa koeajoin tuota kuitu-peliä. Olihan se aika makean tuntuinen omaan ankkuriin verrattuna. Ne Reynoldsin kuituvanteet taisi kanssa vaikuttaa tuntemukseen.  :Hymy:

----------


## santei

Noniin loppui se jahkaaminen. Kinesis Tripster AT tilattu. Seuraavaksi saakin ruveta speksaamaan loput osat pyörään. Palataan asiaan, nimittäin siinä hommassa tuun kyllä varmasti apua tarvitsemaan!  :Leveä hymy: 

Kiekkojakaan en vielä tilannut. Pitää vielä miettiä, että laittaako normi 700c rengastus vai tuo uusi "road plus". Horizonin ja Bywayn skinwall kyljet ei kyllä välttämättä hirveän hyvin sovi keltaisen rungon kanssa...

----------


## Mohkku

Onhan 50 mm renkaita saatavilla mustanakin. Jos keskeltä pitää olla sileämpää kuten WTB:n road plus-renkaissa, Bontragerin X0 yms. tyyppiset kuivan kelin kevyet maastorenkaat voi olla katsomisen arvoinen vaihtoehto. Ja tietysti Clementin X'Plor MSO 650x50c on ainakin tulossa. Valmistajan sivuilla sitä ei ole, mutta Genesiksen Fugiossa se on vakiona.

----------


## JackOja

Tai sitten vaikka "sileä" (ei SK) GravelKing 48-millisenä.



SK-versiotakin saa 650b-koossa leveänä. Siis siltä varalta jos parasta sattuu haluamaan.

----------


## JackOja

Topicin fillareihin, olikos Mason Bokeh jo mainittu täällä? Voitti juuri jonkun lehden (Bikes etc) testin.

----------


## Blackborow

Hyi, läpiakselit ja levyjarrut. Ihan kelvoton grindaamiseen.

----------


## Kalle H

Masonit kyllä puhuttelee, mutta speksejä tuijottamalla noissa on kyllä hintaa liikaa sellainen 1k€-1,5k€. Voihan se toki olla, että näissä on sitä alumiinisielua sitten enemmän kuin valtamerkkien malleissa. Nättejä ovat kyllä.

Geometriaa katsoin niin se näytti olevan muutaman millin ja asteen osan tarkkuudella yks yhteen mun Private Jake kanssa.

----------


## Aakoo

^Aivan samaa mieltä. Satavitosilla varustettu alumiinikanki 3200€. No, on ainakin kate kohdallaan.

----------


## santei

> Tai sitten vaikka "sileä" (ei SK) GravelKing 48-millisenä.
> 
> 
> 
> SK-versiotakin saa 650b-koossa leveänä. Siis siltä varalta jos parasta sattuu haluamaan.







> Onhan 50 mm renkaita saatavilla mustanakin. Jos keskeltä pitää olla sileämpää kuten WTB:n road plus-renkaissa, Bontragerin X0 yms. tyyppiset kuivan kelin kevyet maastorenkaat voi olla katsomisen arvoinen vaihtoehto. Ja tietysti Clementin X'Plor MSO 650x50c on ainakin tulossa. Valmistajan sivuilla sitä ei ole, mutta Genesiksen Fugiossa se on vakiona.



Okei! Pitääpä tsekata myös nuo. 

Ajatuksia putkiosiin. Mitä te omissa pyörissänne käytätte? 

Pienellä flarella olevaa tankoa oon katellut (esim Ritchey Neo/Evo/Venturemax) mutta en osaa päättää tangon leveyttä, stemmin pituutta ja kulmaa sekä satulaputken offsettiä. Mahdotonta toki saada kerralla oikein, mutta joku lähtökohta pitäisi keksiä. Yksi vaihtoehto toki matkia jonkun sivuston arvostelussa käytettyä buildia. Sen verran sain osviittaa, että tangon leveys noin 44cm ja stemmin pituus noin 75-90mm voisi olla jonkinlainen lähtökohta.

----------


## Mika_koo

Minulla on zippin putkiosat. Muistaakseni stemmini on 110mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Takamisakari

Omassa grinderissä (tai no se on kyllä syklo) on Salsan Woodchipper, missä on kivasti flarea, mutta dropin taittokulma on liian suora (liian vähän taittoa matalle stackille), tuo Ritcheyn Venturemax näyttää hyvältä.

----------


## santei

> Omassa grinderissä (tai no se on kyllä syklo) on Salsan Woodchipper, missä on kivasti flarea, mutta dropin taittokulma on liian suora (liian vähän taittoa matalle stackille), tuo Ritcheyn Venturemax näyttää hyvältä.



Tuos Venturemaxis on aika radikaalin näköiset noi taivutukset. Evo tai Neomaxi ainakin kuvien perusteella vaikuttaia vähä turvallisemmalta valinnalta. Googlen perusteella 44cm leveä vaikuttais ok lähtökohdalta.





> Minulla on zippin putkiosat. Muistaakseni stemmini on 110mm. 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Aikalailla pitempi kun esim grit.cx arvosteluun käytetyssä Tripsterissä vain 75mm. Minkä kokoinen se sun runko on?

Satulaputkessakin vissiin jonkin verran offsettiä on tuon aikaisemmin postaamasi kuvan perusteella. Onko tuo offsetti enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus näissä maantie/cx/gg pyörissä? Harvemmin maastureissa näkee..

----------


## JackOja

^SUN stemmin pituus ja satulatolpan setbackki pitää määritellä SUN lähtökohdista SUN fillariin. Ei sillä ole mitään väliä mitä muilla internetin tyypeillä on omissa fillareissaan.

----------


## santei

> ^SUN stemmin pituus ja satulatolpan setbackki pitää määritellä SUN lähtökohdista SUN fillariin. Ei sillä ole mitään väliä mitä muilla internetin tyypeillä on omissa fillareissaan.



Tiedän. Mutta kerroppa mistä saan edes jonkinlaisen lähtökohdan kun omaa pyörää ei pihassa vielä ole ja en ikinä oo edes ajanut droppitankoisella. Pakko joku keskiarvon mukainen arvo täs on määritellä ja mennä sillä aluksi. Päivittää sitten siihen suuntaan miltä rupeaa tuntumaan. Jollaki kai se tuntuma pitää ensin hakea?

Emmä muuta keinoa keksi kuin vertailla muiden omia. Erityisesti mika_koon, koska kyseessä sama pyörä.

Enkä tosiaankaan kehtaa mennä pyöräkauppaan hakemaan osviittaa ja hyväksikäyttämään heidän palveluaan kun verkkokaupasta luultavimminkin pakko osat tilata budjetin takia.

----------


## Takamisakari

> Tuos Venturemaxis on aika radikaalin näköiset noi taivutukset. Evo tai Neomaxi ainakin kuvien perusteella vaikuttaia vähä turvallisemmalta valinnalta...



Mun kirjava kuitu-focus on jo raiskattu pitkillä rappiksilla, runkolaukulla, brooksilla ja woodchipperillä, eli mikään ei oo enää pyhää tässä laitteessa..

----------


## TERU

Enempi sääntö. Jos otit koon 54, niin noin periaatteessa 100 mm stemmi ja 15 mm jättö tolppaan, pitäisi olla lähellä.

----------


## JackOja

> Tiedän. Mutta kerroppa mistä saan edes jonkinlaisen lähtökohdan... Jollaki kai se tuntuma pitää ensin hakea?
> .




No 100mm stemmi ja suora tolppa on hyvä lähtökohta. 

Stemmejä olis tietty hyvä olla muutamaa eri mittaa kokeiluihin. Tai ensin jotain halpista testiin ja kun mitat on selvillä Thomsonia tilalle.

Mun rungontekijä antoi mulle aikoinaan ohjeen 100mm stemmi suoralla tolpalla tai 90mm setback-tolpalla. Ensin mainittu on toiminut. Olisi ehkäpä mielenkiintoista testata toistakin vaihtoehtoa. 

Minulle KOPS tosin toimii hyvin niin samaan paikkaan penkki tulisi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mun rungontekijä antoi mulle aikoinaan ohjeen 100mm stemmi suoralla tolpalla tai 90mm setback-tolpalla.



Tolppaan tarvittava setback riippuu myös satulasta, lähinnä missä sen satulan istuinkohta on suhteessa kiskoihin ja kuinka pitkä kiskojen säätövara on. Hyvällä tuurilla säätövarat riittä sekä suoralla, että setback tolpalla, mutta esimerkiksi Thomsonin satulatolpan kiinnike on niin pitkä, että mun Selle Italian satulaan merkitty sallittu säätöalue oli täsmälleen yhtä pitkä. No, käytännössä pystyi sitä ehkä 5 mm säätämään yli rajojen.

Sama pätee hieman tangon ja semminkin kohdalla, koska käsien otekohta ratkaisee ja eri tankojen taivutuksissa on eroja. 

Tangon leveyshän on klassisesti mitattu hartialuiden kärkien leveydestä.

Eli ei näitä oikeasti pysty kokeilematta saamaan tarkalleen oikein. Tarve voi vielä muuttua vuodenkin päästä kun kroppa tottuu käyrään ajoasentoon. Itellä on nykyisin helpompaa, kun parin vuosikymmenen harrastuksen jälkeen osia on jäänyt laatikkoon ja voi rauhassa hakea mitat ennen kuin tilaa lopulliset kauniit, kevyet ja kalliit osat.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Tuos Venturemaxis on aika radikaalin näköiset noi taivutukset.



Tuohan on just hienon näköinen. Ei ole kokemusta moisesta, mutta tuota on kai tarkoitus ajaa pääosin dropeilta ja silloin tanko tulee aika ylös.

----------


## santei

Kiitos näistä! Enköhän mä näillä vinkeillä saa jonkinlaiset putkiosat tilattua. 

105 hyde osasarjakin on tuossa liipaisimen alla joten sen jälkeen ei tarvikaan kuin pähkäillä tuo rengaskoko. Vaikein viimeisenä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kalle H

Rengaskokoa arpoessa kannattaa miettiä, että haluaako ajaa talvella/nastoilla. Road plus koossa noita nastoja ei ole saatavilla.  

Tollaseen fillariin kannattaa kyllä hommata jossain vaiheessa toinen vannesetti, joten molempi parempi  :Vink:

----------


## kaakku

Lainatolppa ja -stemmi, samoin kiekot ja renkaat vaihtuvat vielä. 46 kenkä ja klossi ihan takana = ihan hitosti toe overlappia.

Hyväntuntuinen pyörä! em. keskusteluun liittyen tässä on 545 vaakaputki, parikyt milliä setbäkkiä ja 100mm stemmi. Kuski on kankea 178cm

edit: jo pitäisi näkyä

----------


## JackOja

^ei tuo sun Googlesta hotlinkkaama kuva näy.

----------


## kaakku

Typerä Google photos ei pelaa.. kokeillaanpa tinypicciä

----------


## JackOja

No nyt! Hieno! Onko _just sulle_ vai hyllytavaraa?

Teipit pois kiekoista niin on parempi. Noita kolmen tarran kiekkoja ei koskaan saa synkronoitua venttiilin ja kumien kanssa.

EDIT: onko muuten Pitkäjärvi tuo kuvassa oleva vesi?

----------


## kaakku

Ostin Fillaritorilta pois kuleksimasta. Joo, noi kiekot menee takaisin maantiesinkulaan ja tähän laitan ne ChrissCrossit kunhan vaan saapuvat. Renkaiksi tulee 35mm G-Onet.

----------


## stenu

> Oranssi puolatar



Puuttuu a) levyjarrut, b) ylikokoemäputki ja c) läpiakselit ja eiks tommosen teräsankkurin kanssa lopu ylämäessä voimat kesken, kun kaikki _watit_ hukkuu keskiön notkumiseen?  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Mitkä putket tossa olikaan? Haarukan jalat vissiin Max, kun on ylhäältä leveät?

E: nyt vasta huomasin tuon takapäästä lintattu vaakaputki/satulaputken muhvi -yhdistelmän. Hienosti tehty.

Ps. pyörägenren suhteen offaria, mutta Polelta aika vahva kannanotto hiilikuiturunkoihin liittyen: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/carbon...c-project.html

----------


## paaton

Mitenhän alurunko pitäisi muuten valmistaa, jotta siitä saisi sopivasti joustavan, riittävän jäykän ja vielä kestävänkin? Polen kommentit ovat sinällään ymmärrettäviä, ettei täysjoustomaastureissa ja läskeissä ole paljonkaan merkistystä rungon jousto-ominaisuuksilla.

----------


## kaakku

> onko muuten Pitkäjärvi tuo kuvassa oleva vesi?



ei vaan joku lammikko kaukajärven länsipäädyssä. piti ihan kartasta tarkistaa, eli Isolammi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mitenhän alurunko pitäisi muuten valmistaa, jotta siitä saisi sopivasti joustavan, riittävän jäykän ja vielä kestävänkin?



Tekemällä alumiinikerroksesta riittävän ohuen, esim. härmistämällä alumiinihöyryä hiilikuidusta valmistetun apurungon päälle.

----------


## huotah

> Ps. pyörägenren suhteen offaria, mutta Polelta aika vahva kannanotto hiilikuiturunkoihin liittyen: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/carbon...c-project.html



OT, mutta tässä vähän mietittävää:





> Carbon fiber frame manufacturing is labor intensive work. We learned that there’s no way of automating the carbon fiber process. This means that all the labor in carbon manufacturing has to be in low-cost countries; Myanmar, for example. We found out that also the carbon waste is not handled properly. *The factory where we visited stated that the carbon waste is “ocean fill.” I guess it means that they dump it in the ocean...*

----------


## Köfte

Nam. Eritoten väri. Pulun putkista väsätty, ellen näe väärin?

----------


## Marsusram

> Tekemällä alumiinikerroksesta riittävän ohuen, esim. härmistämällä alumiinihöyryä hiilikuidusta valmistetun apurungon päälle.



Tuohon kun vielä ottaisi kaljatölkistä mallia, eli tekisi paineistetun rungon, niin jäykkyyttä voisi säätää venttiilistä ilmapumpulla.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Tuohon kun vielä ottaisi kaljatölkistä mallia, eli tekisi paineistetun rungon, niin jäykkyyttä voisi säätää venttiilistä ilmapumpulla.



Pitäiskö tuo litkuttaa varmuuden vuoksi ja pitemmillä lenkeillä kääntää hetkeksi nurin päin?

----------


## Mika_koo

> Pitäiskö tuo litkuttaa varmuuden vuoksi ja pitemmillä lenkeillä kääntää hetkeksi nurin päin?



Lituittaminenhan pitää tehdä jo pajalla separaattorilla.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Blackborow

> Mitenhän alurunko pitäisi muuten valmistaa, jotta siitä saisi sopivasti joustavan, riittävän jäykän ja vielä kestävänkin?



No se nyt ei ehkä ole mahdollista. Alumiinilla on omat ominaisuutensa ja muilla metalleilla omansa jne. Muovia voidaan sitten muokata vapaammin.

----------


## LJL

> Tuohon kun vielä ottaisi kaljatölkistä mallia, eli tekisi paineistetun rungon, niin jäykkyyttä voisi säätää venttiilistä ilmapumpulla.



Kun pyörästä löytyy vaan tarpeeksi järeää mekaanista doupingia, niin tarakalle voi laittaa kompuran eikä tarvitse edes pysähtyä operaatiota varten. Jos pyörä kuulostaa liikkuvalta metrolta, se on vain nykyaikaa

----------


## santei

Ajatuksia vanteista? En nyt vielä ole päättänyt, että 650b vai 700c mutta näin niinku yleisesti. Mitä teillä on käytössä? 

Stans Grailit ja Hunt 4Season Gravelit ainakin googlettaessa tuntuu tulevan aika paljon vastaan. Grailit on muutamissa pyörissä ensiasennuskiekkoinakin. Harmillisesti vaan noita ei valmiina settinä yhtäkkiä löytynyt laadukkailla navoilla varustettuna.
 Hunteissa houkuttais helppous. Saa valmiin kiekkosetin ja jopa renkaan valmiiksi asennettuna. Laadusta en sitten tiedä. Googlen perusteella loistavat mutta tiedä sitten..

Custom kiekkosetin osien metsästys ja kasaus pyöräliikkeessä on myös toki vaihtoehto, mutta paljon vaivalloisempi. Ja kenties kalliimpikin. Vaikka toki laadukkaampaa napaa yms varmaan saisi speksattuakin. Nimimerkillä maasturin kehän vaihto kävi liikkeessä kolmesti ennenku tuli hyväksi. Olin tilannut pinnat laskurin mukaan ja tietenkin olivat sitten liian lyhyet yms.

Edit: Lisää googlettelin ja alkaa huntit vaikuttaa kyllä parhaalta hinta/laatusuhteelta sekä edelleen houkuttelevan helpolta vaihtoehdolta.

Rengaskoko asiaa yritin miettiä siltä kantilta, että kun Tripsteri on samalla mun "maantiepyörä" niin 700c 35-38cc renkailla olis ehkä paras ratkaisu kun asfalttiajoakin nyt tulee ainakin 60% ellei enemmän. Mut sit taas moni road plussilla ajava sanoo, että häviää nopeudes vain marginaalisesti "nakkikumeille" kun taas ajomukavuus on paljon isompi. On tää vaikeeta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kalle H

Kannattaa nyt miettiä, että haluaako ajaa talvella (nastarenkaat). Road plus kiinnostaa toki mua itseäkin, mutta kun nastoja ei tuossa koossa saa niin hieman vajaaksi jäisi plussan "hyöty" omissa ajoissa.

Huntit on ihan makeita, mutta kun itse niitä kattelin/laskeskelin niin läpiakseliadaterien jälkeen hinta nousi aika kovaksi. Kyseessä on kuitenkin aika perus kiekot novatechin navoilla, jotka ei ihan hirveän arvokkaita ole.

Itse päädyin lopulta superstaran Grail senttiin, kun niitä sai alesta vähän yli 300€ hintaan kaikkinensa.

Noilla hinnoilla saa myös dt:n kiekkoja, kun vähän seurailee alennuksia.

Edit:
Saattaisi muuten tämä kiekkomalleihin liittyvä keskustelu sopia paremmin esim tonne, siellä on jo muutenkin pohdittu noita vaihtoehtoja ihan mukavasti.
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=48594

----------


## santei

> Kannattaa nyt miettiä, että haluaako ajaa talvella (nastarenkaat). Road plus kiinnostaa toki mua itseäkin, mutta kun nastoja ei tuossa koossa saa niin hieman vajaaksi jäisi plussan "hyöty" omissa ajoissa.
> 
> Huntit on ihan makeita, mutta kun itse niitä kattelin/laskeskelin niin läpiakseliadaterien jälkeen hinta nousi aika kovaksi. Kyseessä on kuitenkin aika perus kiekot novatechin navoilla, jotka ei ihan hirveän arvokkaita ole.
> 
> Itse päädyin lopulta superstaran Grail senttiin, kun niitä sai alesta vähän yli 300€ hintaan kaikkinensa.
> 
> Noilla hinnoilla saa myös dt:n kiekkoja, kun vähän seurailee alennuksia.
> 
> Edit:
> ...




Jeps, kiitoksia. Postasin kyselyä tuonne ehdottomaasi lankaan. Saa tulla kertomaan mielipidettä sinne!  :Leveä hymy: 

Rengaskokokeskusteluun. Epäilen, että talvella tuskin kauheasti tulisi ajettua kun en sitä ole vielä maasturillakaan harrastanut joten ainakaan vielä nastojen saatavuus ei ole pakollista. Kiekko tai ainakin nyt rengastarjonta on vaan "roadplus" luokkaan vähän vajainen, joten voi olla, että päädyn tuohon perinteiseen 700c kokoon. 
Ehkä jos WTB Byway/Horizonia saisi koko mustana niin saattaisin roadplussan valita. Vastaava kumi löytyy oikeastaan vain Panaracerilta Gravelking tai SK-malli, mutta siitä löytyy tosi huonosti mitään kokemuksia tai arvosteluita. Clementin tuleva 50c leveä malli toki olisi kanssa, mutta saatavuudesta ei ole mitään tietoja. Ja menee ehkä vähä turhan leveäksi jo muutenkin.

----------


## Petter

Road plus-listan kokomustiin voi lisätä vielä ainakin Compass Cyclesin renkaat(https://www.compasscycle.com/product...ts/tires/650b/). Saman firman renkaista mulla on kokemusta kapeampana 700c-koossa, ja rullaavat aivan törkeän hyvin. Kestävyys kärsinee teoriassa hieman, mutta tubeleksena ei senkään kanssa ollut käytännössä ongelmia. Suomesta noita ei tietääkseni saa, mutta google löytää myyjiä ainakin briteistä.

----------


## Jii-Pee

Minkä maantiepluspyörän hankkisitte jos kattona 2500eur? Olin varma Focus Paralanesta mutta kun kaivelee syövereitä niin löytyy vaikka ja mitä. Canyon endurance malli rupesi jo kutkuttamaan ja olisi vähän halvempi kun vastaava Focus. Tietysti maksimaalinen rengastila olisi hyvä mutta 9kg Highball 29 ajaa kyllä ne tarpeet ja saa nastat siihen jos tarvii. Työmatkaa ei talvella pysty ajelemaan.

----------


## makton

> Minkä maantiepluspyörän hankkisitte jos kattona 2500eur? Olin varma Focus Paralanesta mutta kun kaivelee syövereitä niin löytyy vaikka ja mitä. Canyon endurance malli rupesi jo kutkuttamaan ja olisi vähän halvempi kun vastaava Focus. Tietysti maksimaalinen rengastila olisi hyvä mutta 9kg Highball 29 ajaa kyllä ne tarpeet ja saa nastat siihen jos tarvii. Työmatkaa ei talvella pysty ajelemaan.




Rosen uusi Backroad menee muutaman lantin ylitse, mutta on tuntunut ihan hyvältä pyörältä, sen vähä mitä tässä on pystynyt viimeiseen kuukauteen ajamaan. Voisi mennä ihan GG pyörästäkin, mahtuu 42mm renkaat jne. Nyt alla SK:t.

----------


## Jii-Pee

> Rosen uusi Backroad menee muutaman lantin ylitse, mutta on tuntunut ihan hyvältä pyörältä, sen vähä mitä tässä on pystynyt viimeiseen kuukauteen ajamaan. Voisi mennä ihan GG pyörästäkin, mahtuu 42mm renkaat jne. Nyt alla SK:t.




Kiitos vinkistä. On kyllä paljon vaihtoehtoja. Heti ensimmäinen googletus Rosesta masensi kun eivät kehuneet. Ei tietysti saisi vaikuttaa. Taas Rosen normi maantiepyörää kehuttiin esim. Bikeradar. Loistava on kyllä tuo konfiguraattori Rosella. Oishan tuo vihreä Hulkki aika hieno väri! Todennäköisesti en itse osaisi negatiivisia asioita löytää niinkun Pro:t.

----------


## makton

Seuraavassa Fillarilehdessä pitäisi olla jotain juttua tuosta backroadista. Tähän asti backroadista taitaa olla yksi ainoa review olemassa. Itselle osui backroadin julkaisu juuri sopivasti, kun olin etsimässä GG pyörää ja backroad täytti omat vaatimukset jotakuinkin.

----------


## Jii-Pee

Tässä on kyllä hinta/laatu liian hyvä. Jos runko olisi huono mitä ei ole niin osat on aika priimaa. Kaikkea ei voi saada niin väritys on stealth tai sitten toi alu jutska. Taitaa olla klikkausta vaille. Koko on vaan persiistä kun kääpiö. XS tai sitten S joka on alarajalla muutaman sentin pidemmälle miehelle. Tosin vertailin mitalla supersixiin niin esim. satulasta ohjainkannattimelle on jopa S mallissa vähän lyhyempi kun nykyisessä 52cm cannondalissa.

https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/endur...-disc-8-0.html

Tämä alumiinirungolla vain vajaa 1800 eur http://www.cyclingweekly.com/reviews...ce-al-7-0-disc

----------


## Kalle H

Toi Canyonin Endurance on kyllä ihan nätti maatie-/yleispyörä, mutta se ei kyllä ole Road plus eikä myöskään ns. Gravel pyörä joista tässä ketjussa pääosin jauhetaan.

Toki voihan niillä 28mm slikseillläkin soralla ajaa, mutta ei ne kovin optimit siihen hommaa ole.

----------


## Plus

Eikös Enduraceen mene max 33mm renkaat? Olen ainakin kuvia nähnyt Challengen krossikumeilla.

----------


## Jii-Pee

> Eikös Enduraceen mene max 33mm renkaat? Olen ainakin kuvia nähnyt Challengen krossikumeilla.




Oikeassa olet. "_The Endurace CF SLX has clearance for tires up to 33 mm wide. However, our test bike featured 28 mm tires, but it was nice to know you could go wider if you were hitting some gravel" 
_*
Mutta päättäkää jo mikä olis hyvä kun Canyoni on jo ostoskorissa mutta aloinkin katumaan ja katsomaan Inflite AL cyclocross mallia..lol*

----------


## JackOja

> ...
> Mutta päättäkää jo mikä olis hyvä kun Canyoni on jo ostoskorissa mutta aloinkin katumaan ja katsomaan Inflite AL cyclocross mallia..



Niin, sehän on tosiaan cyclocrossari eikä GG.

----------


## Jii-Pee

> Niin, sehän on tosiaan cyclocrossari eikä GG.



Gravel mainittu! https://www.rosebikes.fi/bike/rose-t...05/aid:2680885

----------


## Kalle H

> *Mutta päättäkää jo mikä olis hyvä kun Canyoni on jo ostoskorissa mutta aloinkin katumaan ja katsomaan Inflite AL cyclocross mallia..lol*



Tässä pitäisi varmaan saada ihan alkuun jotenkin määriteltyä, että mitä olet hakemassa. Itse ymmärisin aluksi, että olet hakemassa Gravel-pyörää ja mahdollisesti vielä sellaista, johon saisi ne road plus renkaat. Nyt tässä on kuitenkin pyörinyt maantiepyöriä jossa on hieman "normaalia" isompi rengastila, sekä muutamia cyclocross pyöriä.

Toki tämän Gravel-pyörän määrittely on vähän vaikeata ja jopa turhaa. Itse pidän Gravel-touhuun soveltuvan pyörän rengastilaa vähän isompana, kuin maantiepyörän tai kisaisemman cyclocross pyörän haarukoita. Mitään tiukkoja numerota on toki mahdoton määritellä, mutta pitoa, nopeutta ja mukavuutta rupeaa löytymään sieltä 35-40mm tuntumasta. Mun oma perjaata on se, että rengastilaa voi aina jättää käyttämättä, mutta lisää ei saa koskaan rungon/pyörän hankinnan jälkeen.

Aikaisemmin täällä oli esillä mm. tuo Jamiksen Renegade, mielestäni esim se vaikuttaa ihan kivalta peliltä tuossa vähä yli kahden tonnin hintaluokassa.
https://www.evanscycles.com/en-fi/ja...-bike-EV306050
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KeBo1mqvOY

Toinen vielä halvempi ja varmaan aika samat hommat hoitava olis On-One. Tämä on toki ainakin skepsien mukaan vähän painavampi (en tosin itse oikein koskaan uskalla vertailla painoja valmistajien ilmoitusten perusteella).
https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOBBB...adventure-bike

----------


## kaakku

> ..ja eiks tommosen teräsankkurin kanssa lopu ylämäessä voimat kesken, kun kaikki _watit_ hukkuu keskiön notkumiseen?



Näin tais käydä kun ylämäkeen putkelta vääntäessä takakiekko saattaa joskus sipaista jarrupalaa. En oo vielä oikein päässyt sinuiksi noiden Tektron halpisjarrujen kanssa. Täytynee päivittää jossain vaiheessa. 

Jarrupalat noista kuluu ainakin ihan silmissä. Seuraavaks kannattaa varmaan panostaa Kool Stopin paloihin?

----------


## rocksted



----------


## paaton

Auts. Minun kuituinen maantiepyöräkin on sitten sisimmiltään luttero teräsankkuri.

----------


## pätkä

> Minkä maantiepluspyörän hankkisitte jos kattona 2500eur? Olin varma Focus Paralanesta mutta kun kaivelee syövereitä niin löytyy vaikka ja mitä. Canyon endurance malli rupesi jo kutkuttamaan ja olisi vähän halvempi kun vastaava Focus. Tietysti maksimaalinen rengastila olisi hyvä mutta 9kg Highball 29 ajaa kyllä ne tarpeet ja saa nastat siihen jos tarvii. Työmatkaa ei talvella pysty ajelemaan.



Canyon Endurace on varma valinta, jos max 33mm leveä rengas riittää.

Vielä yksi vaihtoehto jota ei vielä ole ehdotettu, jos kaipaa enemmän rengastilaa.

https://www.orbea.com/fi-en/marcas/terra

----------


## LJL

^ Yy. Eroottinen Orbea

----------


## kuovipolku

> Vielä yksi vaihtoehto jota ei vielä ole ehdotettu, jos kaipaa enemmän rengastilaa.
> 
> https://www.orbea.com/fi-en/marcas/terra




Kuvittelin ehdottaneeni joskus kesän korvalla, mutta se oli pelkkä maininta uutuudesta (ja jäi pelkäksi maininnaksi kun ketään ei taaskaan tuntunut kiinnostavan <itsesääliä ja pidäteltyä itkuntihutusta> mutta korjataan asia linkittämällä vaihteeksi muitakin kuin niitä englantilaisia ja amerikkalaisia testejä ja arvosteluja:

https://www.velochannel.com/test-de-lorbea-terra-29001
https://www.topvelo.fr/test-materiel...ant-3-986.html
http://www.veloderoute.com/informati...l-et-endurance
https://bike-cafe.fr/2017/07/dans-le...rbea-le-terra/
http://www.bdc-mag.com/test-orbea-terra/

----------


## pätkä

Jep, yllättävän vähän Orbea on saanut palstatilaa. Omalla GG-listalla menee helposti aivan terävimpään kärkeen.

----------


## JackOja

Hieno on tuo Orbea. Persoonallinen, ei bulkkia.

Pistää melkeinpä miettimään montako gravelgrinderia ihminen tarvitsee.

----------


## Jii-Pee

Offtopiikkia mutta jätin pyörän hankkimatta kun niitä jo riittävästi. Hommasin vanhaan Focus cycloon uudet vanteet+muutamat renkaat. Sitten 29 carbooni santa cruziin 3T:n jäykän hiilarikeulan, uudet vanteet+renkaita. Siinä on gravelilla ihmettelyä kun painaa alle 9kg ja rengastilaa,läpiakselit jne jne  :Sekaisin:

----------


## LJL

> Pistää melkeinpä miettimään montako gravelgrinderia ihminen tarvitsee.



Samoin!! Tai siis SwissCrosshan on oikeasti krossari, elikkä erillinen kuitugrinderi on perusteltu. Harmi vaan että viimeaikaisten edesottamusten jälkeen ei ole/tule lupaa wifveltä  :Irvistys:

----------


## JackOja

> ... jätin pyörän hankkimatta kun niitä jo riittävästi...



Kuullostaa nyt hieman oudolta. Eikö se sopiva määrä lasketa kaavalla n + 1 ?

----------


## Jii-Pee

> Kuullostaa nyt hieman oudolta. Eikö se sopiva määrä lasketa kaavalla n + 1 ?



 :Vink:  Näin kotona ei huomata muutosta.. Aawink  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Noita orbeoita tulee varmastikkin myös vuokrakäyttöön espanjaan. Täytyypä etsiä seuraavalle reissulle. 

Malagan seuduilla on paljon pieniä kovapintaisia hiekkateitä, joita olisi kiva tutkia. Yksi luonnonsuojelualue on aika hieno. Sen sisään on jäänyt vanha hiekkapintainen vuorten yli menevä maantie. On kuin aika olisi pysähtynyt toisen maailmansodan kohdalle. Kapeilla renkailla jää monet hienot tiet ajamatta.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Pistää melkeinpä miettimään montako gravelgrinderia ihminen tarvitsee.



Ainakin kaksi. 

Toinen on sellainen maantiemenijä, asfallttiteitä, hiekketeitä, ulkoiluteitä sekä niitä yhdistäviä helppoja polkuja tai uria. Sileät, viilakuvioiset tai matalanappulaiset renkaat 28-millisestä ylöspäin, mutta korkeintaan 40-milliset. Kiinteät lokarit. Jarrut voivat hyvin olla vannejarrut.

Toinen on huonojen hiekkateiden ja hitaasti ajettavien polkujen ja jalkautumisiin välillä johtavien tai umpikujiinkin päättyvien harharetkien pyörä. Leveämmät vanteet, renkaat 37-50 mm, jarrut kernaasti hydrauliset levyjarrut. Jokin kevyt takalokari.

Kolmaskin voisi olla paikallaan jos molemmat edellämainitut ovat kevyitä hiilkuiturunkoisia pyöriä. Tarpeen mukaan se olisi sitten työmatkapyörä sade-, kura- ja/tai nastarengaskaudelle ja retki- tai matkailuajoa varten lastattavissa oleva pitkänmatkanpyörä.

PS Tietenkin ainakin yhdet olosuhteiden mukaan valittavat vaihtokiekot kuhunkin.

----------


## Jami2003

> Hieno on tuo Orbea. Persoonallinen, ei bulkkia.
> 
> Pistää melkeinpä miettimään montako gravelgrinderia ihminen tarvitsee.



n+1

----------


## Jii-Pee

Hieno on Orbea ja tykkään myös Nukeproofista..peukut!

----------


## Mohkku

> Pistää melkeinpä miettimään montako gravelgrinderia ihminen tarvitsee.



Eikös lajin henkeen kuulu ihan toisenlainen lähestysmistapa? Yksi pyörä, mikä soveltuu kaikkeen. Siksi johonkin erikoistunut gg ei mielestäni ole hyvä gg.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Eikös lajin henkeen kuulu ihan toisenlainen lähestysmistapa? Yksi pyörä, mikä soveltuu kaikkeen. Siksi johonkin erikoistunut gg ei mielestäni ole hyvä gg.



Erittäin hyvin sanottu!  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika_koo

> Eikös lajin henkeen kuulu ihan toisenlainen lähestysmistapa? Yksi pyörä, mikä soveltuu kaikkeen. Siksi johonkin erikoistunut gg ei mielestäni ole hyvä gg.



Tämähän ei koske eroottissävytteisiä polkupyöriä missään lajissa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## fiber

> Noita orbeoita tulee varmastikkin myös vuokrakäyttöön espanjaan. Täytyypä etsiä seuraavalle reissulle. 
> 
> Malagan seuduilla on paljon pieniä kovapintaisia hiekkateitä, joita olisi kiva tutkia. Yksi luonnonsuojelualue on aika hieno. Sen sisään on jäänyt vanha hiekkapintainen vuorten yli menevä maantie. On kuin aika olisi pysähtynyt toisen maailmansodan kohdalle. Kapeilla renkailla jää monet hienot tiet ajamatta.



Onko tarkempia koordinaatteja? Olen menossa helmikuussa pariksi viikoksi Nerjaan. Maantiefilon meinasin ottaa mukaan, mutta mielihän voi hyvillä perusteilla muuttua. Tai sitten kapeanakkinen mukaan mutta gg vuokralle muutamaksi päiväksi.

----------


## paaton

> Onko tarkempia koordinaatteja? Olen menossa helmikuussa pariksi viikoksi Nerjaan. Maantiefilon meinasin ottaa mukaan, mutta mielihän voi hyvillä perusteilla muuttua. Tai sitten kapeanakkinen mukaan mutta gg vuokralle muutamaksi päiväksi.



https://www.google.fi/maps/place/Sta...9!4d-4.4200444

Tämä varmaan toimii. Käytiin jalan kävelemässä puolen päivän reissu tietä pitkin, mutta kartan mukaan tietä näyttäisi piisaavan. Samoin alue näytti olevan täynnä kovaa hiekkapohjaista polkua maasto/GG pyörää varten.

Wikiloc palvelussa näyttää olevan ainakin yksi valmis reittikin tuonne.

https://es.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=2596670

----------


## santei

> Tämähän ei koske eroottissävytteisiä polkupyöriä missään lajissa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Lievä offopic. Oliko sen Tripsterin rungon valmistelu minkälainen urakka? Kinesiksen ohjeiden perusteella ny ainakin lokarien yms kiinnikkeiden kierteet pitäis käydä läpi. Mutta mitenkäs keskiö ja headtube yms?

 Oma runko ei oo vielä tullut mut ajattelin jo etukäteen tiedustella et osaan varautua.

----------


## JackOja

> Eikös lajin henkeen kuulu ihan toisenlainen lähestysmistapa? Yksi pyörä, mikä soveltuu kaikkeen. Siksi johonkin erikoistunut gg ei mielestäni ole hyvä gg.



Niin just, niinkuin GG onkin erinomainen yleispyörä. Mutta minun mielestäni vieläkin parempi lähestymistapa on yhden sijaan _muutama_ pyörä, jotka soveltuvat kaikkeen.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Kinesiksen ohjeiden perusteella ny ainakin lokarien yms kiinnikkeiden kierteet pitäis käydä läpi. Mutta mitenkäs keskiö ja headtube yms?



Kierteissä on kaiketi maalia, ei sen kummempaa. Siinähän ne putsautuu kun ekaa kertaa kiinnittää ruuvin.

Eikö ne Kinesiksen ohjeet sano mitään keskiöstä ja emäputkesta? Jos keskiö on kovasti maalissa niin feissaus on paikallaan.

Omat runkona ostetut ovat noilta osin olleet aina "kasausvalmiita".

----------


## santei

> Kierteissä on kaiketi maalia, ei sen kummempaa. Siinähän ne putsautuu kun ekaa kertaa kiinnittää ruuvin.
> 
> Eikö ne Kinesiksen ohjeet sano mitään keskiöstä ja emäputkesta? Jos keskiö on kovasti maalissa niin feissaus on paikallaan.
> 
> Omat runkona ostetut ovat noilta osin olleet aina "kasausvalmiita".



Kinesiksen ohje on et seuraavat hommat pitäis tehdä. Eli runko ei oo heti kasausvalmis.
"This includes facing the bottom bracket, disc mounts (if applicable) and head tube. Chasing all threads including bottom bracket, rack and guards mounts as well as bottle bosses."

"Chasing all threads" homman ymmärrän kyllä, mutta en tuota "facing the bottom bracket, disc mounts and head tube" kohtaa oikein ymmärtänyt. Googlestakin katsoin, mutta kun tuohon hommaan näytti olevan myynnissä jotain 200 euron työkalua niin hämäännyin, että mikä homma toi loppuviimein on..

----------


## stenu

Bulkkirungot tulee tehtaalta viimeistelemättöminä eli keskiön, emäputken ja jarrukiinnikkeiden kiinnityspinnat ei välttämättä ole täysin suorat ja niissä saattaa olla maalijäämiä. Viimeistelyhommat on kasaajan vastuulla. Ei varsinaisesti estä pyörän kasaamista, mutta huonolla tuurilla viimeistelemättöminä saattaa aiheuttaa nitinöitä, kihnutusta tai normaalia nopeampaa kulumista. Eipä noita feissauksia ole muuten aina tehty kokonaisissakaan pyörissä. Homma hoituu lbs:ssä yleensä muutaman kympin korvausta vastaan.

----------


## JackOja

> "Chasing all threads" homman ymmärrän kyllä, mutta en tuota "facing the bottom bracket, disc mounts and head tube" kohtaa oikein ymmärtänyt. Googlestakin katsoin, mutta kun tuohon hommaan näytti olevan myynnissä jotain 200 euron työkalua niin hämäännyin, että mikä homma toi loppuviimein on..



Sun kannattaa viedä johonkin fillaripajalle duunattavaksi feissaus & rotsaus jos kerran kehoittavat nuo tekemään.

Missäs päin vaikutat, voit saada suosituksia.

----------


## santei

> Bulkkirungot tulee tehtaalta viimeistelemättöminä eli keskiön, emäputken ja jarrukiinnikkeiden kiinnityspinnat ei välttämättä ole täysin suorat ja niissä saattaa olla maalijäämiä. Viimeistelyhommat on kasaajan vastuulla. Ei varsinaisesti estä pyörän kasaamista, mutta huonolla tuurilla viimeistelemättöminä saattaa aiheuttaa nitinöitä, kihnutusta tai normaalia nopeampaa kulumista. Eipä noita feissauksia ole muuten aina tehty kokonaisissakaan pyörissä. Homma hoituu lbs:ssä yleensä muutaman kympin korvausta vastaan.



Okei, nyt ymmärsin! Kierresarjoja omalta pajaltakin löytyy jos jonkinmoista, mutta ei taida mitään varsinaista pyörän keskiön feissaukseen tarkoitettua työkalua löytyä. Varmaan onnistuu soveltaenkin mutta lopputuloksesta ei olekaan sitten varmuutta.  :Leveä hymy:  Selvin varmaan jättää sekin fillarikaupan hommaksi. Toivottavasti heiltä työkalut löytyy.





> Sun kannattaa viedä johonkin fillaripajalle duunattavaksi feissaus & rotsaus jos kerran kehoittavat nuo tekemään.
> 
> Missäs päin vaikutat, voit saada suosituksia.



Etelä-Pohjanmaalla, joten Fillarikauppa Cycli on lähin ja oikeastaan ainoa kunnollinen LBS tällä seudulla. Myyvät ainakin Trekkiä, Spessua ja Felttiä. Noiden rungot tosin luulisi olevan jo tehtaalla esivalmisteltu, mutta ehkä heillä silti työkalut tohon hommaan löytyy. Pitänee kysyä..

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Varmaan onnistuu soveltaenkin mutta lopputuloksesta ei olekaan sitten varmuutta.



Itse olen tehnyt tuon hyvällä viilalla.  Siis jos kyseessä on vain maalin poisto. Tai onnistuu  se puukollakin. Varovasti kun aloittaa ja työntömitalla sitten tarkastaa keskiömuhvin mitat.

Yhdessä Jamiksessa oli keskiössä varmaan kolme paksua maalikerrosta mutta niidenkin alta paljastui siisti koneistettu alumiinipinta.

----------


## plehti

> Reachien vertailu on vaikeaa kun stack on kaikissa eri. Reach on aina riippuvainen stackista, ja nyrkkisääntönä 10mm lisää stackia lyhentää reachia 3mm. Eli oikeasti Diverge on pidempi kuin Grade, vaikka tietämätön saattaisi reach-lukemasta toisin päätellä.



Satulan korkeuden ja vaakasuuntaisen asennon osalta pätee karkeasti ottaen 3:1 sääntö, mutta eikös stack ole rungon pystymitta keskiön keskeltä mitattuna ja reach vastaavasti rungon vaakamitta. Todelliseen pystymittaan vaikuttaa toki spacereiden määrä ja stemmi, vastaavasti todelliseen efektiiviseen vaakamittaan vaikuttaa luonnollisesti stemmin kulma ja pituus:

“Stack” is the vertical distance, in centimeters, from the center of the frame’s bottom bracket/crank to the top middle point of the head tube (where the fork passes through the frame).“Reach” is the horizontal distance from the center of the bottom bracket/crank to the top middle point of the head tube.

http://fitwerx.com/stack-and-reach/

Panu

----------


## Plus

Off-topic, mutta tuosta sen näkee rautalankamallina: Jos rungon stackia korotetaan mutta effective TT pidetään samana, reach lyhenee karkeasti ottaen 3:1 säännöllä koska (maantiepyörissä) molemmat kulmat ovat yleensä n. 73°.

Effective TT sen sijaan pysyy sen sijaan käytännössä samana, riippumatta stackista.

----------


## stenu

> ...jätin pyörän hankkimatta kun niitä jo riittävästi.



Oikein! N+1 is so last season.

N+1-kaavaan pilee nimittäin sellainen matemaattinen ongelma, että vaikka pyörien määrä lisääntyisi kaavalla N+1, niiden ajamiseen käytettävä aika ei tavallisella työssäkäyvällä yleensä lisäänny. Useimmiten jopa vähenee, koska N:ään se +1 pitää ansaita työtä tekemällä eli kaava kokonaisuudessaan menee näin: N+1=T-1

Uudet pyörät on hienoja, se on totta. Mutta ne ei ole uusia kuin hetken aikaa ja sen jälkeen niillä pitäisi ajaa aika paljon ennen kuin niistä tulee uudestaan hienoja. Kaikkein hienoimpia pyöriä kun on ne, joista näkee, että niillä on oikeasti ajettu - ja paljon. Addiktin elämä helpottuu, kun hiffaa, että onnelliseksi ei tule pyöristä, vaan siitä mitä niiden kanssa tekee. Kiikkustuolissa ei nimittäin paljoa lämmitä ne fillarit, joita elämän  aikana olet omistanut, vaan ne kilometrit, jotka niiden kanssa olet  elänyt. Siispä: T+1 on uus N+1. Sen mukaan elämällä voi vaikkapa vaihtaa vapaa-ajaksi ne lomarahat, jotka N+1:teen olisi kulunut. Work less, live more! =)

Ja ihan vakavasti ottaen, nykymaailmassa kuluttaminen pelkästään kuluttamisen vuoksi on aika meh.

----------


## Jii-Pee

Täällä työmaaruokalassa tuota luettuani mietin että onpas fiksu  kaveri. Hyvin sanottu. Addiktiota tämä on kyllä. Ei näillä 10h työvuoroilla oikein jaksaminen riitä ajamiseen riittävästi totta sekin. Vapaalla sitten. Hieno kirjoitus.

----------


## paaton

Work less ride more, on kyllä näköjään toiminut minulla tänä vuonna hyvin. Eli kyllä tuota aikaa näyttää löytyvän, jotta sillä uudella pyörällä pääsee ajamaan. 

Ei kai kukaan nyt oikeasti laske tunteja pyörää kohden, oston kannattavuutta ajatellen? Exelit kannattaa pitää kaukana harrastuksista.

----------


## Blackborow

> Pistää melkeinpä miettimään montako gravelgrinderia ihminen tarvitsee.



Mulla on kai kolme gravel kelpoista pyörää... tai kaikilla on gravel-lenkkiä tullut tänä kesänä ajettua.

----------


## JackOja

> Mulla on kai kolme gravel kelpoista pyörää... tai kaikilla on gravel-lenkkiä tullut tänä kesänä ajettua.



Sama täällä, täysjäykillä maastureilla GG on jopa kivaa, ei siihen touhuun GG-spesifistä fillaria tarvita. Täpärillä ei oo GG-lenkille tullut lähdettyä.

----------


## Blackborow

> Sama täällä, täysjäykillä maastureilla GG on jopa kivaa



On oikeinkin kivaa etenkin kevään kelirikkoisilla ja paikoin pehmeillä pienemmillä teillä, mutta väärinhän se on ajettu.

----------


## stenu

> Ei kai kukaan nyt oikeasti laske tunteja pyörää kohden, oston kannattavuutta ajatellen? Exelit kannattaa pitää kaukana harrastuksista.



Tulokulma olikin enemmän sellainen elämäkatsomuksellisfilosofinen. Siihen ei exeleitä tarvita. Aina löytyy joku pyörä, joka on uudempi, "hienompi" tai "parempi" kuin itsellä alla oleva. Se suo on loputon. Joillekin asia valkenee, kun on riittävän paljon harrastusvuosia takana. Kaikille ei ehkä koskaan ja se heille myös suotakoon. Oman pyöräilyelämäni laatu parani huomattavasti, kun tuon hoksasin. Sitä ennen jopa poljeskellessa saattoi mieli vaellella vihreämmillä nurmilla ja turhan usein ajatuksissa pyöri vieraat...pyörät  :Vink: 

Päivän mietelause Mr. Chris Kingin sanoin: "If the current works, why change it out?" Kyseisellä herralla lienee sen verran suhteita, että halutessaan löytyisi millaista tahansa pulkkaa ja pulikkaa alle, mutta siitä huolimatta pysyy omalleen uskollisena.

----------


## Kiusankpl

*CANNONDALE CAADX SE 105*

http://www.pyorasuvala.fi/cyclocross...le-caadx-se105


"CaadX SE 105 -malli on suunniteltu haastavimmillekkin teille, ja se on varustettu leveämmillä ulkorenkailla, 
Fabric-satulalla sekä vaihteisto on rakennettu laajemmalla vaihdeskaalalla."

Mikäs tässä oikeuttaa tuohon 200€:n lisähintaan perus-CaadX:ään verrattuna? 
Muuten kyllä toimiva ja laadukas pyörä tämä CadX 105 ja houkuttaisi kovasti vaihtaa nykyinen muutama vuosi ajettu Felt F65X tuohon...

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Addiktin elämä helpottuu, kun hiffaa, että onnelliseksi ei tule pyöristä, vaan siitä mitä niiden kanssa tekee. Kiikkustuolissa ei nimittäin paljoa lämmitä ne fillarit, joita elämän aikana olet omistanut, vaan ne kilometrit, jotka niiden kanssa olet  elänyt.



Jonkinlaisena käsityöharrastajana pitää tunnustaa että myös pyörien rakentaminen voi lämmittää mieltä. 

Itse kun aloitin tämän oman CC/GG projektin niin koin huonoa omaatuntoa siitä, että en minä oikeasti tarvisi uutta pyörää. Mutta samalla tajusin että en ole kasannut kokonaista pyörää sitten vuoden 2011. Ja nyt vanha sisäinen koneasentaja tykkää oikein kovasti.   :Hymy: 

Ps. Voiko puhua GG projektista jos kyseessä on cyclo johon tulee 38 mm Challenge Gravel Grinder Race renkaat?

----------


## JackOja

> ...
> Ps. Voiko puhua GG projektista jos kyseessä on cyclo johon tulee 38 mm Challenge Gravel Grinder Race renkaat?



Jos vain suinkin ajat sillä sorateillä niin sitten.

----------


## Takamisakari

http://www.bergamont.com/hk_en/produ...ndurance-Elite


Mites tämmöinen? Tuonne voisi ehkä mahtua pyörimään hiilari-maantiekiekot, eli toimisi monikäyttöpyöränä.. Mun silmään visuaalisesti hienohko.

E: Kuituisena paino 9,2kg 105:silla. Mun silmään taas jotenkin painavahko.

----------


## Kalle H

> Mites tämmöinen? Tuonne voisi ehkä mahtua pyörimään hiilari-maantiekiekot, eli toimisi monikäyttöpyöränä.. Mun silmään visuaalisesti hienohko.



Tuohan näyttää tulevan vakiona 35-622 renkailla, joten tokihan sinne nyt pienempi maantierengastus (23-28mm?) mahtuu alle, jos tilaa on isommallekin.

----------


## Takamisakari

Näinpä, mä sekotin jotenkin tän 622- mitan.

----------


## LJL

> E: Kuituisena paino 9,2kg 105:silla. Mun silmään taas jotenkin painavahko.



Vaikkei paino ole grävelpyörässä kaikki kaikessa, on aika ankkuri hiilarirunkoiseksi.

----------


## Takamisakari

Just näi, maantiekäyttöön pitäisi kyllä olla reilusti kevyempi mutta kiekot&renkaat combolla saisi varmasti aika paljon laihdutettua.

----------


## Kalle H

Mielestäni toi spekseihin arvottu 9,2kg paino on ihan linjassa kokoonpanon kanssa. Tossa on kuitenkin paljon osia, jotka eivät ole mitenkään erityisen kevyitä: sisurit, vanteet, 105 osasarja, kiekot, alutolppa...

Eihän se perus kuiturunko kuitenkaan tiputa hyvään alurunkoon verrattuna kuin sellaisen 500g tms. Vastaava alupyörä saattaisi olla n. 10kg.

Jos pyörä istuu muuten hanskaan hyvin, niin en kyllä näe mitään syytä miksi tolla ei ajaisi ihan vapaaehtoisesti soralla tai asfaltilla.

----------


## santei

Runko saapui vihdoin. Juomapullotelineille pitää nähtävästi pultit ostaa erikseen ja kaapeliohjureille yms oli vain 3-4 pulttia joista kyllä epäilen piisaako nekään. Muuta ihmeellistä  en rungossa huomannut. Väri oli 5/5

Mut onko kuvan mukaiset jäljet hiilariosissa normaalia? Aivan kuin lakan alta olisi jäänyt maalaamatta tuo kohta tms. Mitään hiilikuituista osaa mulla ei aikaisemmin ole ollut, joten en tiedä onko normaalia vai reklamoitava homma. Samantyyppinen jälki/jälkiä on toisella puolellakin ja näkyy erityisesti tietyssä valossa.

----------


## Kalle H

Kyllähän ne monet kuituosat juuri noin pinnoitetaan, kuidun päällä on siis vain ohut lakka, eikä paksua (=painavaa) maalia.

Mulla näyttää esim. Canyonin maantiepyörän keula ja runko samaan tapaan "laikukkaalta". Mielestäni toi on jopa ihan hieno efekti.

----------


## santei

> Kyllähän ne monet kuituosat juuri noin pinnoitetaan, kuidun päällä on siis vain ohut lakka, eikä paksua (=painavaa) maalia.
> 
> Mulla näyttää esim. Canyonin maantiepyörän keula ja runko samaan tapaan "laikukkaalta". Mielestäni toi on jopa ihan hieno efekti.



Ok! Hyvä tietää. Joo ei noi mullakaan nyt hirveemmin silmään sattunut, mutta satuin tietyssä valossa huomaamaan niin oli pakko varmistaa, että onko normaalia.  :Hymy:

----------


## Divi

Nyt kaikki puristit selain kiinni, tämä sekasikiö kannattaa skipata kun kuulemma "ei varmaan kannata ihan hirveasti resursseja kayttaa tahan projektiin."  :Leveä hymy: 
Olen pahoillani mutta käytin resursseja ja laitoin vähän uusia palikoita, nyt alkaa olla aika kiva.  :Hymy:  Kulkee hiekkateillä oikein mukavasti!









Piti ihan huvin vuoksi koittaa naputella mittoja ja verrata Spessun Gravel Grinderiin, kaverilta kun semmoinen löytyy mutta eri koossa. Yllättävän lähelle nuo osuu toisiaan, spessun matalampi BB varmaan vakauttaa vähän menoa. Toisaalta Helkama on vähän pidempi ja keula on vähän loivempi. Painoa on Helkamalla nyt 13,75kg sisältäen kilikellon, takavalon, työkalun sekä pari Co2:sta. Kumit tubelessina. Ei siis mikään keijukainen mutta ihan semmonen suomalaisen sopusuhtainen. Läskille harrastelijalle ihan passeli.  :Hymy: 

Vielä kun takakumin asentaa uudelleen (teksti-venttiili-asemointi  :Sarkastinen: ) niin on aika hyvä.  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Jos talvella laittaisi paloiksi ja käyttäisi stemmit yms ruosteisen kromiset palikat puhalluksessa ja pulverimaalissa. Ihan vaan resurssien tuhlaamisen ilosta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

En muuttaisi mitään.

----------


## Kahvupaussi

> En muuttaisi mitään.



Multa varastettiin joskus 1982 hommattu Kuningaskulkuri (531 kolmioputket). Huokaus. OT.

----------


## quutti

> Ok! Hyvä tietää. Joo ei noi mullakaan nyt hirveemmin silmään sattunut, mutta satuin tietyssä valossa huomaamaan niin oli pakko varmistaa, että onko normaalia.



Ihan mielenkiinnosta, mikä ohjelma tuon kuvan piirtää? Mietin jo, että teenkö itselle itse jonkun geometriasoftan joka piirtää kuvat 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Divi

jos tuota mun mittakuvaa meinaat niin https://www.bicyclecalculator.co.uk/index.htm

----------


## Blackborow

https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/11/03...um-road-bikes/

Trekki on tehnyt Domanesta "gravel"-version eli perus-Domane leveämmillä kumeilla. Ilmeisesti gravel-puolella on nyt sen verran hypeä menossa että jotain pitää työntää ulos. Ei jatkoon.

----------


## CamoN

Jotenkin loogisempana olisin nähnyt "Crockett+":n tai vastaavan mallin. Mutta onhan tuossa Domanessa ne IsoSpeed-vaimentimet.

----------


## Hebe

Kyselin tuosta domanen gravel versiosta paikallisesta kivijalasta, ei ole saatavilla kun on jo loppuunmyyty

----------


## santei

> Kyselin tuosta domanen gravel versiosta paikallisesta kivijalasta, ei ole saatavilla kun on jo loppuunmyyty



Omituisen kova kysyntä kun ottaa huomioon, että on tosiaan Domane isommilla renkailla.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Omituisen kova kysyntä kun ottaa huomioon, että on tosiaan Domane isommilla renkailla.



Vai onko omituisen pieni valmistuserä?

Ps. Onko tämä gravelointi ylipäätään millaista hottia muualla kuin Jenkeissä ja Suomessa?

----------


## Eeteeku

> Ps. Onko tämä gravelointi ylipäätään millaista hottia muualla kuin Jenkeissä ja Suomessa?



Briteillä näyttää myös olevan toimintaa. http://www.cyclist.co.uk/in-depth/27...-2017-calendar

----------


## JackOja

> Ps. Onko tämä gravelointi ylipäätään millaista hottia muualla kuin Jenkeissä ja Suomessa?



Mistä olet tullut sellaiseen päätelmään, että grävelöinti olisi Suomessa hottia?

----------


## Hebe

Gravelöinti, näin paikallisesti soratiepyöräily, on vanha juttu jota harrastettu erilaisilla pyörillä 10+ vuotta. Uutta lähinnä markkinointi nimi ja uusi dedikoitu pyörä tarkoitukseen.

----------


## Blackborow

Grävelöinti oli hottia Suomessa jo 40-luvulla kunnes joku hoksas muutama vuosi sitten että sitä voi tehdä vain kippuratangoisella teräsrunkoisella pyörällä jolloin siitä tuli tosi hottia.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Ps. Onko tämä gravelointi ylipäätään millaista hottia muualla kuin Jenkeissä ja Suomessa?



Jos fillarisivustojen juttujen tai pyörä- ja rengastestien lukumäärästä tai foorumikeskusteluista voi edes yrittää päätellä jotain, gravelia harrastetaan ihan samalla lailla ainakin Ruotsissa, Saksassa ja Ranskassa. Jälkimmäisten osalta voisi ajatella etteivät sikäläiset valmistajat ole ottaneet gravelpyöriä mallistoonsa pelkästään ulkomaan markkinoita varten.

Puhtaasti spekulaationa voisin heittää että on helpompi hakea niitä maita joissa gravel ei mahdollisesti ole saanut suurempaa jalansijaa. Belgia ja Hollanti: cyclocrossin vakiintunut valta-asema, kaiken kattava asfaltointi, Espanja ja Italia: maantien perinteet ja olosuhteet, maastopyöräilyn valta-asema, (Voin olla väärässä sekä vallitsevan tilanteen että siihen vaikuttavien syiden suhteen. Sataprosenttisesti arvaan enkä tiedä.)

 Muutenhan syyt jotka houkuttelevat hiekkateille ovat melko pitkälle samat kaikkialla ja olemassa lähes kaikkialla; jos on sopivia teitä, tarvitaan vain tietty kriittinen massa aktiiviharrastajia jotta syntyy ilmiö. Eli potentiaalia eli piilevää kysyntää on voinut olla olemassa joennen kuin pyöräteollisuus ja -kauppa aloittivat rummutuksensa.

----------


## Mohkku

Itse olen ajanut gg:tä siitä lähtien, kun ensimmäisen kippurasarvisen pyöräni sain joskus 80-luvun alkupuolella tai puolivälissä. Tuolloin puhuttiin kyllä retkipyöristä, olihan lokarit ja tavarateline usein vakiona. Rengaskoko omassani oli 24" ja leveys 35 mm. Mitään periaatteelista eroa tuossa ei nykyisiin gravel grindereihin ei ollut, jos ajettavuutta soratiellä arvioidaan. Kaivoin tuon jokin aika sitten vintistä esiin ja huomiota herätti ainostaan lyhyt stemmi. Pituutta sillä ei juurikaan ollut, ohjaustanko oli lähes kiinni pystyputkessa. Mielikuva pyörän ajettavuudesta on kutenkin positiivinen, geometria luultavasti sopi hyvin tuollaiseen ratkaisuun. Ehkä muutamilla merkeillä (ainakin Whyte ja Merida) esiintyvä ajatus soveltaa maastopyörän geometriaa onkin jo vanha keksintö. 

Mitenkään pahoillani en ole siitä, että suomalaiset olosuhteet tunnustetaan ja rakennetaan niihin erinomaisesti soveltuvia pyöriä seksikkäämmän kilpailulajin ehtojen tai kilpapyöräilijöiden arvostamien ominaisuuksien sijaan. Tai huonokuntoisista teistä valittamisen sijaan. Todennäköisesti harvalla kadulla näkyvistä pyöräilijöistä, edes kuntoilijoista, on suuria tavoitteita kilpailumenestyksen suhteen. Ja vaikka olisikin, silti siviilissä hiukan toisenlainen kalusto toimii monesti paremmin. Ajatuksenahan hybridi on juuri gg:tä parhaimmillaan, markkinoinnin kannalta termi vaan on väärä. En siis anna pilata fiilistäni sen takia, että markkinointi keksi vuosikymmeniä myöhemmin uuden lähestymistavan asiaa kohtaan.

----------


## mäkinen

> Puhtaasti spekulaationa voisin heittää että on helpompi hakea niitä maita joissa gravel ei mahdollisesti ole saanut suurempaa jalansijaa. Belgia ja Hollanti: cyclocrossin vakiintunut valta-asema, kaiken kattava asfaltointi, Espanja ja Italia: maantien perinteet ja olosuhteet, maastopyöräilyn valta-asema, (Voin olla väärässä sekä vallitsevan tilanteen että siihen vaikuttavien syiden suhteen. Sataprosenttisesti arvaan enkä tiedä.)



Italiankin suunnalla näyttäis sorateillä ajettavia tapahtumia olevan, ainakin Tuscany trail, Torino-Nice Rally ja mitä niitä on.

----------


## stenu

Facesta lurkkimalla löyty nämä:

Italia, reilu 4 tuhatta jäsentä: https://www.facebook.com/groups/gravelbikeitaly/

Ranska, 4,5 tuhatta: https://www.facebook.com/groups/388236961374379/

Espanjalaisillakin muistaakseni oli joku grava-ryhmä, mutta en sitä nyt löytänytkään. Mitä Cyclo Bicyclesin Bernatin kanssa olen aiheesta keskustellut, niin hän ainakin on kateellinen meidän jokamiehenoikeudesta, kun siellä päin maailmaa erilaiset privado-kyltit on liiankin tuttuja.

----------


## Kiusankpl

https://www.bikeshop.fi/Norco-Search-XR-Steel-Rival/ekauppa/pNOSEXRSRIVAL/


https://www.bikeshop.fi/Norco-Search-XR-Force-1/ekauppa/pNOSEXRFORCE1/


Kanadalaisella Norcolla maukkaita vaihtoehtoja Turusta.

----------


## JackOja

^noi sun linkit johtaa kumpikin samaan hiilarifillariin. Toisen on kai kuitenkin tarkoitus olla tämä:
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Norco-Search...pNOSEXRSRIVAL/

Tuon teräsrunkoisen eri versiot vaikuttaa hienolta, tuo hiilarinen ei aiheuta (hyviä) fiboja.

----------


## stenu

Tässä on sen verran paljon pyörää tonnilla, että melkein tekisi mieli hommata talvigrainderiksi tommonen. Kotoa hyllystä löytyis vielä ylimääräiset upgreidausputkiosatkin. Pitkä geo ja 70 mm bb-droppia. Hmm...

----------


## JackOja

> ...melkein tekisi mieli hommata talvigrainderiksi tommonen. ... Hmm...



Älä.





> Oikein! N+1 is so last season.
> ...
> Ja ihan vakavasti ottaen, nykymaailmassa kuluttaminen pelkästään kuluttamisen vuoksi on aika meh.



Tsori, mut oli ihan pakko kaivella tuo edellisivulta  :Nolous: 

Mahtava paketti kyllä olisi.

----------


## santei

On kyllä kohtuu hyvän oloinen hinta/laatusuhde. Meneeköhän tuohon kuinka leveät renkaat? Emännälle voisi tuota harkita...

----------


## Takamisakari

Mun mielestä esim toi vihreä C 105 on aikas makea. Mutta missä on rappiskiinnikkeet, vai eikö vaan osu silmään?

https://www.bikeshop.fi/Norco-Search...ppa/pNOSEC105/

----------


## JackOja

> ...Meneeköhän tuohon kuinka leveät renkaat? Emännälle voisi tuota harkita...



Jokuhan sitä kysyy tuolla Q&A-osastolla ja Wigglen aspan vastaus on:

"Thank you for getting in touch, I can confirm that this frame is designed fro a maximum of 32c tyres. I hope this helps."

Harmillisesti ei tarjota yhtään valokuvaa, josta tuota voisi itse arvuutella.

----------


## stenu

> Älä.
> 
> 
> 
> Tsori, mut oli ihan pakko kaivella tuo edellisivulta 
> 
> Mahtava paketti kyllä olisi.



 :Hymy:  so true. Ketuttaa vaan toi suolanläträämisen määrä taas. Cyclo on krossi(kisa)setupissa ja oon polkenut duunimatkaa Rosthairsilla ja vähän hirvittää, että koska se tarttee lähettää Kongalle kirurgoitavaksi uudestaan.

----------


## santei

> Jokuhan sitä kysyy tuolla Q&A-osastolla ja Wigglen aspan vastaus on:
> 
> "Thank you for getting in touch, I can confirm that this frame is designed fro a maximum of 32c tyres. I hope this helps."
> 
> Harmillisesti ei tarjota yhtään valokuvaa, josta tuota voisi itse arvuutella.



Niinpä olikin. Omituinen vastaus aspalta kun sitten taas pari sataa kalliimmassa rivalbuildissa on 35c renkaat alla.  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/vitus-bikes-...-cyclo-x-bike/

----------


## JackOja

> Niinpä olikin. Omituinen vastaus aspalta kun sitten taas pari sataa kalliimmassa rivalbuildissa on 35c renkaat alla.



Heh, ja siellä vastataan samanlaiseen kyssäriin: "For mud clearance we would recommend a max tyre width of 35mm". 

Tuostahan voisi päätellä, että tiukan paikan tullen joku 40mm menis, ainahan Briteissä sellaiset (vähintään) 5mm mutaa kertyy.

----------


## Blackborow

Alurunko, levyjarrut. Ei kai tuolla pysty grindaamaan?

----------


## Pesku

> On kyllä kohtuu hyvän oloinen hinta/laatusuhde. Meneeköhän tuohon kuinka leveät renkaat? Emännälle voisi tuota harkita...



Tuon Vitus bikesin videon katsomalla välähtää alussa aika hyvä kuvakulma takahaarukasta.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Jokuhan sitä kysyy tuolla Q&A-osastolla ja Wigglen aspan vastaus on:
> "Thank you for getting in touch, I can confirm that this frame is designed fro a maximum of 32c tyres. I hope this helps."



CRC:n Q + A:ssa on kysytty samaa "2 weeks 3 days ago" mutta vastausta ei ole saatu keneltäkään.

Edessäkin on 12 mm läpiakseli, vaikka jossain mainitaan 15 mm (joka on ilmeisesti jäänne viimevuotisen mallin esittelytekstistä). Geometriastakin eli kai lähinnä rungon todellisesta pituudesta on ilmeisesti olemassa kahta toisistaan poikkeavaa tietoa (joista lyhempi lienee oikeampi).

Muutenhan tuo on tosiaan sellainen "Nappaa tuosta itsellesi kunnon työhevonen!" -tarjous.

----------


## huotah

En tiedä että puhutaanko tässä sekä alu- että hiilikuiturunkoisesta Vituksesta, mutta kannattaa huomioida että rungot poikkeavat toisistaan ainakin seatstay'n osalta - hiilikuiturungossa on ns. wishbone rakenne ja se ei näytä kovin tilavalta.

----------


## JackOja

^toisaalta noi tuon kuvan kumit _näyttää_ enemmänkin 40- kuin 32-millisiltä.

----------


## stenu

35-milliset CrossBossit on i19-tubelesskehälle asennettuina noin 38-milliset ja oikein kivat renkaat muutenkin.

----------


## kaakku

Wigglen sivuilla kuitu-Vituksen BB dropiksi merkattu 55, CRC:llä 70  :Sekaisin: 

edit: ilmeisesti 2017-malleissa ollut tuo 55mm ja uusissa on 70mm

----------


## Kuntoilija

Eipä ainakaa wiggle pahemmin noista myymistää Vituksen cc-pyöristä näytä tietävän. Yksikin kyselee alu-mallista saako siihen tarakkaa kiinni niin vastaus on ei.  Vituksen omalta sivulta suora lainaus tästä uudesta mallita The alloy frame / carbon forks bikes are the most versatile in the range, rack and mudguard mounts suggest commuter and weatherproof winter bike

Ei silti, kyllä tuo minulle kelpaisi. Jos nyt olisin rospuuttupyörää vailla niin tuon apex mallin olisin tilannut.

----------


## kuovipolku

Wiggleä (tai CRC:tä) mitenkään puolustelematta tässä kaiken pahan tai ainakin sekavien tietojen ja ristiriitaisten vastausten alkulähde on siinä että pyörän speksit ovat koko lailla muuttuneet vuosimallien 2017 ja 2018 välillä. Mutta sitä suuremmalla syyllä muuttuneiden tietojen pitäisi olla oikein heti eikä vasta joskus myöhemmin. Ja tietojen oikaisut pitäisi tehdä näkyvästi eikä toivoen ettei kukaan olisi huomannut...

PS Brittifoorumeilla tuon Vitusin vaihtoehdoksi suositellaan Boardman CX Teamia. Ilmeisesti huonommat kiekot, mutta Apexin sijaan Rival. Eturatas 44, mutta takaa löytyy myös 42. Ei ehkä huoli 35:sta leveämpää rengasta ainakaan lokareiden kanssa. Kura- ja talvikelien maantie- ja kelvipyörä ehkä suuremmassa määrin kuin Vitus. (Muitakin eroja voi varmasti olla, jotkut ehkä oleellisempiakin kuin edellä luettelemani.)

----------


## Mohkku

Raispossa näyttää olevan Genesiksen CdA tarjouksessa, 799 €.

http://www.raispo.fi/tuote/464/genesis-cda-20-16

Ongelmaksi voi tietysti tulla se, että jäljellä on vain XS-kokoa.

Toinen hyvä vaihtoehto on Meridan 500, 1200 €. Kuuluu periaatteessa kai krossareihin, mutta kelpaa varmaan gg-puuhiinkin.

http://www.raispo.fi/tuote/454/merida-cyclocross-500

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Rakentelin tässä muutama viikko sitten tälläisen virityksen. En tiedä kuuluuko tämä tähän kategoriaan, mutta soiva peli  moneen ajoon.

----------


## Kaatuilija

Kova CC/GG-kuume vaivaa ja varmaan ensi keväänä jotain helpotusta asiaan saatava. 

Nyt vetelen soralla 100mm joustavalla 29er XC-täpärillä, joka menee siellä ihan mukavasti. Tosin nyt märän syksyn takia vähän järeämmät renkaat alla. Kuopat ei paljon tunnu ja välillä tullut vastaan pingispallon kokoisilla kivillä lanattua tietä ja yli vaan. Ainut ongelma on se, että monille sorateille päästäkseen pitää rullailla pitkiäkin matkoja asfaltilla ja se ei ole täpärillä enää yhtään hauskaa. Muutenkin nappularenkaat kuluvat suht nopeasti asfaltilla ja tekisi mieli heittää jotain +100km lenkkejä pitkin maaseutuja.

Pitää melkein käydä koeajamassa jotain krossaria suht leveillä renkailla soralla. Pelottaa, että grinderi tai krossari onkin hirveä täristäjä ajaa etenkin huonokuntoisilla sorateillä, kun tottunut mukavampaan kyytiin. Tosin kuitukeula ja- tolppa ja vähän tuhdimmat mutta rullaavammat GG-renkaat vaikka tubeleksena voisi olla ihan toimiva kompromissi.

----------


## JackOja

> ... Pelottaa, että grinderi tai krossari onkin hirveä täristäjä ajaa etenkin huonokuntoisilla sorateillä, kun tottunut mukavampaan kyytiin. ...



No mutta tuohan on ihan aiheellinen pelko.

----------


## stenu

^ Ratkaisu?

----------


## paaton

> ^ Ratkaisu?



No niin, tämähän on jo hieno. Oliko tästä samasta mallista joskus esillä se karmean näköinen proto versio?

----------


## Jami2003

Kyllähän se graveli on tärisyttäjä soratiellä vs täpäri mutta aika harvoin ainakaan mun lenkillä on golf pallon kokoista mursketta kilometri kaupalla. Myös metsäautotiet meinaa olla syksyn märillä raskaampia gravelin kapealle renkaalle vs maastopyörä.

Mutta se on osa gg:n luonnetta. Valtaosin soratietä on kuitenkin melko tasaista ja nopeaakin baanaa. Siinä gg pyörä on taas elementissään.

----------


## stenu

Hyvä, objektiivisesti kirjoitettu juttu, erityisesti toi kakkososio geometriajutuista:
http://teknecycling.com/how-to-choos...and-materials/
http://teknecycling.com/how-to-choos...rt-2-geometry/

----------


## pätkä

Ibis Hakka MX

----------


## LJL

Mikäs ihme tuossa takahaarukassa killuu

----------


## plr

Ibis miellyttää heti silmää. 2x voimansiirto paikalleen ja siinä onkin yleispyörä vähän joka käyttöön.

----------


## plr

> Mikäs ihme tuossa takahaarukassa killuu



Irrotettavat takalokasuojan kiinnityspisteet?

----------


## frp

Joo kyllä on hieno, mutta johtuuko pyörästä vai hyvin tehdystä kuvasta.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Irrotettavat takalokasuojan kiinnityspisteet?

----------


## LJL

^ Ok. Hyvä että sen saa pois  :Leveä hymy:  Yleisesti ottaen mahtavan näköinen vehje, jos vaikka teräsrungon kanssa tulisi ongelmia niin tuon tyyppinen cuiturunko voisi inspiroida kovastikin. Ihan vaan vaihtelun vuoksi...

----------


## OJ

^^ Handjobin uusi tuleminen (pun maybe intended)

----------


## stenu

Musta noi tiputetut chainstayt on poikkeuksetta niin karseen näköisiä, että mielummin ajelen max. 40-millisillä renkuloilla ja 430 chainstayllä autuaan tietämättömänä paremmasta(?).

Ibis näyttää aika samalta kuin tusina muuta samankaltaista runkoa sillä erotuksella, että siinä lukee Ibis eikä vaikkapa Open tai 3T tai Norco...tai Alibaba.

Buumi käy kuumana kyllä.

----------


## JackOja

> ^ Ok. Hyvä että sen saa pois



Komppaan. Ikävän näköinen knööli.

Ei tuossa fillarissa muutenkaan mitään erityisen kiihoittavaa ole.

----------


## LJL

> ^^ Handjobin uusi tuleminen (pun maybe intended)



Tirsk. Kyllä se vähän kädeltä näyttää.

----------


## LJL

> Ei tuossa fillarissa muutenkaan mitään erityisen kiihoittavaa ole.



Mjoo, Orbean ehkä valitsisin noista kahdesta, hintalappuja näkemättä. Mutta hieman kyllä houkuttelisi laadukas ja kevyt cuiturunko, teräspyörästä tosin ei mielellään silti luopuisi.. Tarvitsen lisää tilaa pyörille  :Hymy:

----------


## Leewi

Typerät jenkit eivät osaa edes kirjoittaa pyörän nimeä, HÄKKA MX lukee rungossa.

----------


## Jomppanen

> Hyvä, objektiivisesti kirjoitettu juttu, erityisesti toi kakkososio geometriajutuista:
> http://teknecycling.com/how-to-choos...and-materials/
> http://teknecycling.com/how-to-choos...rt-2-geometry/



Kiitoksia linkeistä.
Kolme kertaa kun luki peräkkäin tuon geometriajutun niin hetkittäin tuli jo sellainen tunne että vähän aikaa meinas jo jotain ymmärtää. Ja yllätyksenä se että ihan ite päättelemällä olin osannut ajatella asioiden menevän niin kuin ne tuossa kerrottiin.
Toinen yllätys oli nuo keulat. Jossain yhteydessä olet aiemmin kertonut jonkun gurun sanoneen että jos ei osaa tehdä keulaa niin ei sitten osaa tehdä runkoakaan (tai jotain sinne päin). Tuo pieni juttu valmiskeuloista ja lähinnä niiden eri mallien niukkuudesta avasi tätä ajatusmaailmaa. 

Kiinnostavaa lukea fillareiden geosta mutta itse taidan jatkossakin tehdä valintoja pitkälti hinta edellä. Niin teoreettista nuo jutut ovat ainakin arkikäytössä. Tuo geo-linkki sisälsi taulukon jossa Ridley x-night oli varustettu 700*32 ja 700*38 renkailla. Toisessa bb-korkeus oli 279 ja toisessa 285.
Matalampi bb-korkeus oli great for high speed gravel ja korkeampi oli ihan poor samaan tarkoitukseen!
Mulla on vahva epäilys että jos töihin polkiessa keskiöön korkeus olisi aamulla 6mm korkeampi kuin iltapäivällä kotiin polkiessa niin en mä hirveetä eroa pyörän käytöksessä huomais. Mutta mä en olekaan ihan pro ja cyclollakin ajan vaan tasaista kestopäällystettä..

----------


## plr

Vielä havainto Ibis Häkka MX:sta. Takimmaisen juomapullotelineen kiinnitys on aika matalalla. Valmistaja sanoo, että pyörään voi asentaa etuvaihtajan, mutta miten tuohon saa mahtumaan etuvaihtajan ja juomapullotelineen samaan aikaan? Jos ei onnistu, niin tuo on ns. sales stopper -luokan ongelma.

----------


## stenu

> ...Takimmaisen juomapullotelineen kiinnitys on aika matalalla..jne.



Mulla on Grava speksattu tarkoituksella juuri noin, koska tuolla tapaa mahtuu puteli ja vaakaputken runkolaukku samaan aikaan ja pulloon pääsee käsiksi vauhdissakin. Vaihtajan panta mahtuu hyvin sinne putelitelineen ja rungon väliin. Ei ole kunnollista kuvaa, missä olisi taempi teline paikoillaan, mutta kuten vaakaputken telineestäkin näkee, Kingin telineen kanssa sinne jää ihan reilu rako. Jos teline on sellainen, että rakoa ei jää, niin pari prikkaa väliin auttaa.

----------


## paaton

Noin se on trekin crocketissakin. Takimmaisen pullon pohja ottaa lähes viistoputkeen kiinni. 54-koon runkoonkin mahtuu .75l pullo laukun alle. Vaihtajan panta tulee siihen pullotelineen alimman pultin yläpuolelle.

----------


## plr

No sitten. Nykyisissä pyörissäni takimmainen juomapulloteline on paljon korkeammalla ja selvästi etuvaihtajan yläpuolella. Pidetään Ibis edelleen mielessä.

----------


## paaton

> No sitten. Nykyisissä pyörissäni takimmainen juomapulloteline on paljon korkeammalla ja selvästi etuvaihtajan yläpuolella. Pidetään Ibis edelleen mielessä.



Minullakin on maantiepyörässä takimmainen teline ylempänä ja isompi pullon on tuolta hankalampi ottaa. Eli pelkkää plussaa matalalla olevasta pullotelineestä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Kiinnostavaa lukea fillareiden geosta mutta itse taidan jatkossakin tehdä valintoja pitkälti hinta edellä. Niin teoreettista nuo jutut ovat ainakin arkikäytössä...  Mulla on vahva epäilys että jos töihin polkiessa keskiöön korkeus olisi aamulla 6mm korkeampi kuin iltapäivällä kotiin polkiessa niin en mä hirveetä eroa pyörän käytöksessä huomais...



Tunnustan saman asian itsestäni. Olen itse niin kömpelö puusilmä monessa muussakin asiassa, että tuskin tuotakaan huomaisin. 

Mutta tietysti joku toinen voisi aistia tuon hyvinkin helposti.  :Hymy:

----------


## nopparis

Tommone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JohannesP

Tässä samanlainen ratkaisu maantiepyörässä, mutta hyvin mahtuu panta telineen väliin. Oikeastaan fiksu vaihtoehto niinkuin edellä jo perusteltiin.

----------


## pturunen

> Komppaan. Ikävän näköinen knööli.
> 
> Ei tuossa fillarissa muutenkaan mitään erityisen kiihoittavaa ole.



Onpas. Itteäni himottaa tuo jopa enemmän kuin Stigmata.

----------


## Shamus

> ^^ Handjobin uusi tuleminen (pun maybe intended)



"Junnut" ei tiedä...  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

^Oliskin ollut aika rohkea veto Ibikseltä tehdä Hakkasta vanhan Hakkalug-krossarin tyyliin vannejarrullinen, mutta siis ultrakevyt ja kuiturunkoinen graveliraaseri, niin olis Handjobkin tullut tarpeeseen. Nyt se on vähän väkisin ympätyn oloinen yksityiskohta, varsinkin kun huomioi, että etupäästä lokarikiinnikkeet puuttuu.

----------


## OJ

Piti ihan tsekata Ibiksen sivut. Hakkalugi on sitten poistunut mallistosta ��

Kaverilla on vannejarrullinen Hakkalugi. Ei ole mikään vimpan päälle tuunattu, mutta painoa on 58 cm koossa 7,3 kg.

EDIT: ja juu, olisi ollut rohkea veto tehdä Hakkasta vannejarrupyörä, mutta tommonen pyörä ei välttämättä kävisi kaupaksi.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Uusi Bombtrackin Hook EXT-C on aika hot ainaskin omaan makuun. Melkein nyt harmittaa että laitoin ton Sequoian.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## stumpe

Meerin uusi Silex on aika pähee. 2.25 kumi mahtuu 650b koossa.

----------


## Shamus

Tuollaisella mennään nyt gravelia ja muitakin alustoja pitkin...

----------


## Takamisakari

Onpa (jälleen..) upea Salsa!

----------


## santei

Tripsterin kasauksessa pieni ongelma. Taakse tarvitsi ilmeisesti jonkinlaisen adapterin, etä 160mm levy olisi yhteensopiva. Tripsterin sivuilla lukee näin: " Disc mount – Inboard Shimano Flat-mount on frame. Rotor size is 140mm (160mm compatible)." Joten oletin, että mitään erillistä palikkaa ei tarvitse. Onkohan rungon toimituksesta sellainen adapteri unohtunut vai mikä homma?

----------


## JackOja

^ei sellaista rungon mukana toimiteta vaan jarrujen. 140mm levyllä flatmount-jarrut käy suoraan. Jos laitat taakse a) 160mm levyn tarviit adapterin tai jos laitat b) jonkun muun kuin flatmount-jarrun tarviit adapterin.

----------


## CamoN

Adapterit eri kokoisille levyjarruille on tyypillisesti jarrujen, ei runkojen varusteita. Tässä tapauksessa tuo yhteensopivuus rungon osalta tarkoittanee sitä, että jarrusatulakiinnikkeet mahdollistaa pienimmillään 140mm levyn käytön ja 160mm mahtuu pyörimään (ja jarrusatula mahtuu adaptereineen takakolmioon) ottamatta kiinni takahaarukkaan.

Yksinkertaisimmillaan jarrusatula-adapterit takajarrulle on yksinkertaisesti korkeita korokerenkaita. Ei maksa tai paina juuri mitään.

----------


## santei

https://www.vanillabikes.com/product...brake-groupset

Selvä homma. Tuon setin ostin (centerlock 160 levyillä), joten eli ilmeisesti joko tuosta setistä on adapteri jäänyt tulematta, tai en ole ymmärtänyt sellaista erikseen tilata?

----------


## CamoN

Kun ei ole erikseen mainittu, en olettaisi että adapterit kuuluvat tuollaiseen sarjakokoonpanoon. Adaptereiden lisäksi eri kokoisten jarruievyjen käyttö edellyttäisi tietysti myös eri pituisten jarrusatulan kiinnityspulttien sisällyttämistä, ei niitäkään varmaan tullut kuin ne yhdet tarvittavat? Onhan tuo toisaalta vähän hassua että annetaan mahdollisuus valita eri kokoisia levyjä, mutta samalla rikotaan toiminnallisuus jos sarjaa ei saakaan suoraan laatikosta ajoon.

----------


## JackOja

En minäkään. Suurimmalle osalle loppukäyttäjistä ylimääräiset adapterit ovat turhia. Senhän tuossa saa valita ottaako flatmountit ja postmountit. Kummankos santei otti?

----------


## santei

> Kun ei ole erikseen mainittu, en olettaisi että adapterit kuuluvat tuollaiseen sarjakokoonpanoon. Adaptereiden lisäksi eri kokoisten jarruievyjen käyttö edellyttäisi tietysti myös eri pituisten jarrusatulan kiinnityspulttien sisällyttämistä, ei niitäkään varmaan tullut kuin ne yhdet tarvittavat? Onhan tuo toisaalta vähän hassua että annetaan mahdollisuus valita eri kokoisia levyjä, mutta samalla rikotaan toiminnallisuus jos sarjaa ei saakaan suoraan laatikosta ajoon.



No sanoppa. Tosi omituista. Hinnan lisäksi nimenomaan sen takia tuollaisen valmiin setin tilasin, että ei tarvitsisi sen enempää miettiä, että mitä kaikkea pientä kilkettä pitää erikseen ostaa.





> En minäkään. Suurimmalle osalle loppukäyttäjistä ylimääräiset adapterit ovat turhia. Senhän tuossa saa valita ottaako flatmountit ja postmountit. Kummankos santei otti?



Flatmountit. 


Ilmeisesti nyt sitten pitää erikseen sellaiset tilata.

https://www.bike24.com/p2139811.html kyseessä ilmeisesti tämä palikka. En oikein nyt vain oo varma, että piisaako tuo setti vai tarvitseeko erikseen vielä pidemmät jarrusatulan kiinnityspultit..

----------


## JackOja

> ...En oikein nyt vain oo varma, että piisaako tuo setti vai tarvitseeko erikseen vielä pidemmät jarrusatulan kiinnityspultit..



Eikö se nyt mene niin, että tuon adapterin kiinnitystarvikeilla kiinnität adapterin jarrusatulaan ja jarrujen mukana tulleilla pulteilla koko paketti runkoon. Ei ole flatmounttia tullut käpisteltyä ikinä, mut tuon kuvan perusteella?



Ei ole muuten erityisen nopeaa tuon kioskin toiminta.





> ...sellaise*t*...



Onko haarukkakin 140mm levylle?

----------


## santei

> Eikö se nyt mene niin, että tuon adapterin kiinnitystarvikeilla kiinnität adapterin jarrusatulaan ja jarrujen mukana tulleilla pulteilla koko paketti runkoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Ei ole muuten erityisen nopeaa tuon kioskin toiminta.
> 
> 
> 
> Onko haarukkakin 140mm levylle?




Ok. Eteen mulla on kans 160mm levy, mutta siihen tuossa ilmeisesti oli kaikki kiinnitystarpeet. Ainakin näin kasaajan puheista ymmärsin. Pitää nyt vielä tarkistaa. Tuo "sellaiset" oli vain vähän huonoa suomea.  :Leveä hymy:  Yhtä palikkaa siis tarkoitan. Hyvä tietää, että jos tuo bike24 on vähän hidas. Pitänee katsoa jostain muualta.

Kiitos jälleen kaikille avusta!

----------


## blu3

Levyjarrujen adapterit myydään aina erikseen.
Johtuu eri kiinnitysstandardeista, IS/PM/Flatmount ja eri levykoista, noissa kannattaa olla extratarkkana tilatessa
Itselläkin vastaava arvoitus valmistuvassa projektissa, kun Trekin Crockettissa on flatmount kiinnikkeet, mutta en ole satavarma onko Sramin osasarjassa tuloillaan Flatmount vai Postmount-jarrut, kumpiakin on olemassa

----------


## JackOja

> Levyjarrujen adapterit myydään aina erikseen....



Paitsi että joissain laatukioskeissa (esim R2) voi täydellisesti konfiguroida setin: tämä levy + tämä satula + tämä adapteri... ja toiseen päähän vastaavasti.

----------


## Hebe

Cubelta gravel/adventure pyörä Nuroad. Tuo EXC versio voisi olla sopiva sorateiden lisäksi talvikäyttöön, kun mahtuu 40mm rengas lokarilla taakse ja on valmiiksi dynamolla toimivat valot. Vaan mikähän on dynamona? Missähän tuota pääsis koeistumaan, kun jotain maantiepyörämäistä talviajelupyörää haeskelee. Nyt menee 54 spessu divergellä (mihin ei mene kuin 33 nasta taakse), 53 taitaa olla lähellä sopivaa. Helppo ratkaisu olisi uusi diverge, mutta sopivan hintaisen väri ei ole sopiva.

----------


## Puskis

> Cubelta gravel/adventure pyörä Nuroad. Tuo EXC versio voisi olla sopiva sorateiden lisäksi talvikäyttöön, kun mahtuu 40mm rengas lokarilla taakse ja on valmiiksi dynamolla toimivat valot. Vaan mikähän on dynamona? Missähän tuota pääsis koeistumaan, kun jotain maantiepyörämäistä talviajelupyörää haeskelee. Nyt menee 54 spessu divergellä (mihin ei mene kuin 33 nasta taakse), 53 taitaa olla lähellä sopivaa. Helppo ratkaisu olisi uusi diverge, mutta sopivan hintaisen väri ei ole sopiva.



3d-kuvaa pyörittelemällä näyttää shutter precisionin möllykältä ja sitähän on muutenkin eri nimille brändättynä. 1500€ ihan kilpailukykyinen hinta tolle.

----------


## lawry

Oma, otsikon mukainen pyöräprojekti valmistui tuossa hetki sitten. Muutaman kuukauden speksaaminen, odottelu ja säätäminen ehdottomasti kannatti...pyörästä tuli juuri sellainen kuin halusin. Työmatkat, retket, bikepacking, kaikki onnistuu. Ajattelin jopa jossain vaiheessa tulla Helsingin CX-kisoihin kokeilemaan miten hidas pyörä (lue: mies) on.  :Leveä hymy: 

Osia speksailin jonkun verran ja valikoin niitä lähinnä fiiliksen mukaan. Chris Kingin laakerit, SRAMin Rival 1 -jarrut ja voimansiirto, Hunt Wheelsin 4Season Gravel -kiekot, Schwalben G-One -renkaat ja muutama vanha palikka muista pyöristä. Hyvä tuli. Toni & Toni Cyclesissä laitettiin kasaan, iso kiitos vielä sinne todella hyvästä duunista.

Talvimoodi vähän laskee fiilistä, mutta tätähän se on Helsingissä kolmasosan vuodesta.

----------


## Kyrdis

Hieno all-city ylempänä.

----------


## huotah

Gran Fondon vertailussa 12 gravel grinderia.

Bike
Weight
Frame material
Tires
Price

Festka One Gravel
7.80 kg
Carbon
700 x 28 mm
€ 4,490 (frameset)

Legor Cicli LWTUA
9.35 kg
Steel
27.5″ x 2.2″
€ 3,170 (frameset)

Merida Silex 9000
8.04 kg
Carbon
700 x 35 mm
€ 3,600

Moots Routt RSL
8.13 kg
Titan
700 x 35 mm
€ 4,684 (frameset)

Open U.P.
7.68 kg
Carbon
700 x 40 mm
€ 3,200 (frameset)

Rondo Ruut CF2
8.98 kg
Carbon
700 x 35 mm
€ 2,999

Salsa Cutthroat Force 1
9.81 kg
Carbon
29″ x 2.1″
€ 4,499

Specialized Diverge Comp
9.21 kg
Carbon
700 x 30/32 mm
€ 2,999

Specialized Sequoia Elite
11.71 kg
Steel
700 x 42 mm
€ 1,899

Trek Crockett 7 Disc
8.51 kg
Aluminium
700 x 32 mm
€ 3,299

Trek Procaliber 9.9 SL RSL
9.02 kg
Carbon
29” x 2.2”
€ 7,999

Votec VRX Elite
8.06 kg
Aluminium
700 x 35 mm
€ 2,599

----------


## paaton

Tahtoo tuollaisen salsa cutthroatin.

----------


## JackOja

Eikös noita kaupasta saa kun Suomessakin on maahantuoja?

Sopisi kalja-ajeluun mainiosti kyllä



Oma suosikki noista tuo Legor. Osoitus siitä, ettei teräspyörästä ole pakko rakentaa painavaa. Napadynamo, hydrojarrut ja maastorenkaat ja silti vaan reilu ysi. Tai ehkä toi Moots kuiteskin  :Hymy:

----------


## Takamisakari

Aika hyvä artikkeli, tuommoisten lukemisesta voisi jopa maksaakin

----------


## JackOja

Tsori offtopic, mutta Tuosta jutusta bongasin mainioilta vaikuttavat GG-kengät, Giro Empire VR90.

----------


## stenu

> Oma suosikki noista tuo Legor. Osoitus siitä, ettei teräspyörästä ole pakko rakentaa painavaa.



Hieno on. Eikös toi Mattia ja Bernat ollu jollain tasolla tuttuja? Tietty, mitä pienempi runko, sitä vähemmän tulee takkiin versus muut materiaalit. Legorissa on tosi lyhyt emäputkikin, mikä on pituuteensa nähden painavin yksittäisistä putkista. Ja ei noi Enve-kiekot myöskään tietysti tilannetta yhtään pahenna. Rahalla saa ja elämä on  :Hymy: 





> Tsori offtopic, mutta Tuosta jutusta bongasin mainioilta vaikuttavat GG-kengät, Giro Empire VR90.



Mulla on samalla lestilla olevat VR70:set (tai leveä HV-versio niistä). Hyvä, tukeva kenkä, mutta noiden hintaisiin kenkiin ottaisin mieluummin nahkapäällisen ja pohjan kuviointi noissa on sellainen, että klossit menevät mudasta lumesta aika helposti tukkoon.

----------


## Mohkku

Kiinnostavaa, että Merida Silexin geometria ei saanut moitteita etupyörän heikosta pidosta, vaikka joskus tällä palstalla tuollaiseen geometriaan sellaisen ominaisuuden on oletettu liittyvän. Eikä Fillari-lehden syksyn krossaritestissäkään ilmiötä havaittu, joten kun ajettavuus on rauhalliselle kuskille sopiva, geometriassa vaikuttaisi olevan järkeä.

----------


## stenu

^ No toi "testi" ei ollut kovin syväluotaava ja gg-käytössä sillä ei liene niin kovasti merkitystä. Jos meinaa myös krossia ajella kilpaa, niin eron huomannee. Toisekseen 74 asteen satulaputken kulmalla ja 0-setback tolpalla kuski tulee aika eteen. Tasapainottaa pyörää, mutta ainakin mulla väsyisi kädet hyvin nopeasti noin etupainoisessa ajoasennossa. Satulan nokka on melkein keskiölinjassa.

Legorin mainittuun epämukavuuteen huomiona: 38 mm viistoputki 52 cm-kokoisessa rungossa, joten uskoisin jäykkyyden maksimoimisen olleen tietoinen valinta. Mattia käskyttää krossikisoissakin tuota pyöräänsä aika isosti, joten tehty luultavimmin omasta halusta juuri sellaiseksi. Kun on kyse custom-rungosta, niin sen olisi voinut tehdä myös mukavuuspainotteisemmaksi, jos asiakas näin toivoo. Sen olisi voinut huomioida myös testirapostissa. Tehdasrunko onkin sitten aina sellainen, millaiseksi insinöörit on sen speksanneet.

Toinen huomio: flops - very stiff front end. Muistaakseni joskus jollain tapaa tulin ottaneeksi kantaa tommoseen teräsrunko, ylikokoetupää, kuitukeula, levarit, läpiakseli -tyyppiseen setuppiin  :Vink:

----------


## Mohkku

> ^ No toi "testi" ei ollut kovin syväluotaava ja gg-käytössä sillä ei liene niin kovasti merkitystä. Jos meinaa myös krossia ajella kilpaa, niin eron huomannee. Toisekseen 74 asteen satulaputken kulmalla ja 0-setback tolpalla kuski tulee aika eteen. Tasapainottaa pyörää, mutta ainakin mulla väsyisi kädet hyvin nopeasti noin etupainoisessa ajoasennossa. Satulan nokka on melkein keskiölinjassa.



Meridaahan kehuttiin nimenomaan mukavaksi. En tiedä, millaisia matkoja testeissä on ajettu, mutta viimeistään nyt on Fillari-lehden tehtävä perusteellinen krossaritesti, jossa keskitytään voimansiirron osavalintojen sijaan geometriaan. Mitä käytännön eroja eri olosuhteissa ja erilaisilla matkoilla löytyy eri tyyppisillä geometrioilla.

----------


## stenu

Fantic Gravel E - oliskohan tässä kaikki, mitä Homo Evolutiksella pitää olla gravelihommia varten.
Dirty Kanzassa ajetaan kilpaa siitä, kuka ehtii ekaks seuraavalle lautausasemalle.. (Joo sorry, väärä osasto.. :Leveä hymy: )

----------


## OJ

> Tai ehkä toi Moots kuiteskin



Mä olen liian persaukinen edes katsomaan Mootsin kuvia...

Ja onhan se nyt halvattu noiden sähköpyörien kanssa...ei osu yksiin mun harrastusten kanssa.

----------


## Mohkku

Teollisuus tuottaa sitä, mille on tai mille voidaan luoda kysyntää. Sen ihmeellisemmästä asiasta ei ole kyse. Onneksi edelleen itsellä säilyy ainakin näennäinen valinnanvapaus. Toki markkinointi vaikuttaa meihin enemmän kuin uskommekaan, siksi tässäkin suhteessa kannattaa ainakin yrittää olla tarkkana. Itse en halua moittia sähköavusteista gg:tä. Tietynlaiseen työmatkapyöräilyyn Suomessa tuo voisi olla erinomainen laite, vaikka avustuksen loppuminen 25 km/h kohdalla onkin selkeä ongelma eli gg:n kohdalla pitäisi siirtyä sähköpyöräilyyn tai -mopoiluun. Itselläni ei tuollaiselle nyt tarvetta ole.

----------


## stenu

Osaisko joku kertoa kestääkö 35-millinen Gravelking SK/Mud tappajasepeligraindausta?

Iski nimittäin rengaskriisi. Koko syksyn ollut Gravassa alla Clementin MXP:t. Kun krossikisakausi mun osalta päättyi, takas nelikymppisiin Nanoihin vaihtaminen ei onnistunutkaan ihan tuosta vaan. Tuli liikaa tällanen fiilis: https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media...6774558788.jpg

----------


## paaton

Se menee äkkiä ohi se traktoritunne. Ajat vaan sinne, minne traktorilla pääsee helpommin ja mukavammin.

----------


## stenu

:Hymy:  ehtisin jo editoimaan, mutta saatat olla hyvin oikeassa. Tulispa jo lunta, niin viimeistään sitten.. Mutta se kolmefemma sorakunkku kiinnostelis kuitenkin. Nyt Challengen Gravel Grinderit 38-millisenä, mutta ne on niin sileät, että roiskivat rapaa turhan paljon näillä keleillä. Pieni nappula parempi. Taidan vaihtaa noi yhdet loppuunajamista odottavat Grifot alle toistaiseksi ja lähteä lenkille.

----------


## scellus

Minua jäi tuo Gran Fondon testi kiinnostamaan lähinnä Salsa Cutthroatin, Salsa Fargon ja Kona Sutra LTD:n kannalta. Cutthroat olisi kallis, ja samoin Fargon titaanirunkoon saisi tuhlattua rahansa. Järkevämmässä sarjassa olisi teräs-Fargo (jossa hiilikuituhaarukka) ja LTD.

(Niin tosiaan, kaksi em.:sta ei ollut mukana testissä.  :Hymy: )

----------


## nopsako

päivää pirttii! 

Tilaisuus johti toiseen ja rapanen selkä alkoi kyllästyttämään, joten nettiä tutkittua päädyin tällaiseen runkosettii, valkoisena: https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/ZX2211...ravel-frameset
Tähän saa lokasuojat + muut tarvitsemani herkut. Mikä parasta, niin keulan ja rungon saa erikseen kerättynä 307€ postitettuna  :Leveä hymy:  Olkoon tämä joululahja itselle.

----------


## TheMiklu

> päivää pirttii! 
> 
> Tilaisuus johti toiseen ja rapanen selkä alkoi kyllästyttämään, joten nettiä tutkittua päädyin tällaiseen runkosettii, valkoisena: https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/ZX2211...ravel-frameset
> Tähän saa lokasuojat + muut tarvitsemani herkut. Mikä parasta, niin keulan ja rungon saa erikseen kerättynä 307€ postitettuna  Olkoon tämä joululahja itselle.



Erinomainen valinta. Sisarmalli tuosta ajossa, elikkäs London Road. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## nopsako

> Erinomainen valinta. Sisarmalli tuosta ajossa, elikkäs London Road.



Mukava kuulla. Kovastihan noita on kehuttu ja fiksunnäköisiä ovat valmiit pyörät. Suurimmat syyt itselle oli: Kiinteät lokasuojat, BSA keskiö ja QR kiekot. Parhaat tarjoukset ja komeimmat mallit olivat päältää jommasta kummasta päästä läpiakselilla. Hyviähän nuo ovat, mutta ku on osat valmiina ja halvalla yritetään päästä. Rva:n cyclolla oon nyt ajellu, mut hitusen liian pieni + lokasuojia ei saa ku patenttivirityksillä.

----------


## arctic biker

> päivää pirttii! 
> 
> Tilaisuus johti toiseen ja rapanen selkä alkoi kyllästyttämään, joten nettiä tutkittua päädyin tällaiseen runkosettii, valkoisena: https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/ZX2211...ravel-frameset
> Tähän saa lokasuojat + muut tarvitsemani herkut. Mikä parasta, niin keulan ja rungon saa erikseen kerättynä 307€ postitettuna  Olkoon tämä joululahja itselle.



Onnittelut, jos itseä alkaa levyjarrullinen kippuratankopyörä kiihottamaan niin ei kauaa tartte miettiä... Osat ois muuten paittiei noita kiekkoja. Toivotaan ens syksyllä hyvää puolukkakautta!

----------


## stumpe

> QR kiekot. Parhaat tarjoukset ja komeimmat mallit olivat päältää jommasta kummasta päästä läpiakselilla.



Mikäs läpiakseleissa tökkii? Ainakin näin 90kg kuskina osaa arvostaa jämäkkyyttä kun seisalteen spurttailee.

Mutta asiaan. Mulla on työmatkapyöränä Kona rove al. Edessä 2.3 maastokumi 650b koossa ja taakse yritän mahduttaa 45mm wtb riddlerin 700c koossa. Pääsen kokeilemaan vasta lumen ja jään sulattua. Jos tämä kombinaatio ei miellytä, niin tilasin cuben alumiinirungon (jossa 375mm reach eli todella lyhyt runko) johon kasaan monstercrossarin. 

Jos vieläkin tökkii, niin pitää aloittaa säästämään teräksiseen sutraan (ltd). :Sarkastinen:

----------


## nopsako

> Mikäs läpiakseleissa tökkii? Ainakin näin 90kg kuskina osaa arvostaa jämäkkyyttä kun seisalteen spurttailee.
> 
> Mutta asiaan. Mulla on työmatkapyöränä Kona rove al. Edessä 2.3 maastokumi 650b koossa ja taakse yritän mahduttaa 45mm wtb riddlerin 700c koossa. Pääsen kokeilemaan vasta lumen ja jään sulattua. Jos tämä kombinaatio ei miellytä, niin tilasin cuben alumiinirungon (jossa 375mm reach eli todella lyhyt runko) johon kasaan monstercrossarin. 
> 
> Jos vieläkin tökkii, niin pitää aloittaa säästämään teräksiseen sutraan (ltd).



Ei sinäänsä mikään töki ja sellaiset löytyy Rva:n Giantista, mutta ku kiekot on QR linkuilla  :Leveä hymy:  Siitä syystä mennään tällä kokonaisuudella. Nyt löytyy tallista näillä näkymin kaikki osat tuohon, jotta saan sen ajoon. Ainoa puuttuva osa on etulokasuoja, taakse löytyy 4kpl  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Plus

> Järkevämmässä sarjassa olisi teräs-Fargo (jossa hiilikuituhaarukka) ja LTD.







> Jos vieläkin tökkii, niin pitää aloittaa säästämään teräksiseen sutraan (ltd).



Sutra LTD:hen menee kyllä ISP:t mukavasti ja välitykset riittää talviseen maastoajoonkin. Lokarit ei ISP:n kanssa enää mahdu, mutta 2.1 Thunder Burtien kanssa mahtui täpärästi.

Painoa pyörällä kuvan kuosissa 12 kg, mutta mukavammalta sillä tuntuu ajaa siirtymätyyppistä ajoa kun alle 10kg jäykkäperä-29:llä. Järkipyörä kaiken kaikkiaan.

Teräs-Fargoakin katselin, mutta liian pitkä keula, ylikokoemäputki, vaijerien viennit, jarrujen kiinnitys ja geometria oli kaikki vähän pielessä omaan makuun...

----------


## stenu

Miten rupeskin just tekemään mieli Sutraa ISP:llä..

(Olikos Konan teräsrungoissa joku ED-coatingin suojaus jo nykyään vai tartteeko ne Dinitrol-käsittelyn, että uskaltaa Hesoissa kommutoida?)

----------


## Plus

^Mun tietääkseni näissä ei ole mitään suojausta. Suihkin itse jotain kotelosuoja-ainetta chainstayhyn ja keskiöön, olisi pitänyt varmaan vähän huolellisemmin hoitaa homma mutta oli kiire ajamaan. Ehkä kesällä sit parempi käsittely.

----------


## velib

Tekisi kyllä mieli vaihtaa Rove tuohon, mutta aika kalliiksi tulisi rengastilan kasvattaminen. Ja Rovea hankkiessa tuli tehtyä henkinen päätös, että se pidetään puhkiruostumiseen asti...

----------


## pyöräsimo

Plus, miten "pahoissa" maastoissa ajelet Sutralla? Onhan tuo vaan hyvännäköinen peli.

----------


## Plus

^ Siellä missä täysjäykällä maasturillakin pärjää, eli lähes joka paikassa paitsi pahimmissa kivikoissa. Taidan olla ns. "underbiking" -ihmisiä...

----------


## Mohkku

Vihreä Sutra on tosiaan hieno, tuon värin kun saisi omaanikin (vaikkei Sutra olekaan).





> Tekisi kyllä mieli vaihtaa Rove tuohon, mutta aika kalliiksi tulisi rengastilan kasvattaminen. Ja Rovea hankkiessa tuli tehtyä henkinen päätös, että se pidetään puhkiruostumiseen asti...



Eiköhän ensi talveksi saada 650b-nastat, joten toisella kiekkosarjalla selviää.

----------


## stenu

Tää sielukas kataloniatar sai joululahjaksi uudet graindauskiekot. Sanoisin, että "ahora es completo".  #therestoflifebike



(Enempi pikseleitä kuvaa klikkaamalla)

----------


## TheMiklu

On se kyllä törkeen hyvännäkönen laite <3

----------


## hsa

Morjens ja hyvä joulua! 

Kevään projektina olisi tsekkaila joku graaveli/cyclo arki- ja lenkkikäyttöön. Arkikäytön alustana pääosin päällystetyt tiet, mutta lenkkejä tekisin mieluiten sorateillä ja pururadoilla. Toisena ajokkina on Canyonin pläski jolla ajetaan singletrackit, suot, hanget jne. 

Jostain syystä teräsrunkoiset kiehtoisi, lähinnä "ikuisuuden" vuoksi ja todella satunnaiseen lightweight bikepackingiin. Alla vaihtoehtoja, onko näissä joku joka nousee tavalla tai toisella ylitse muiden tai onko tiedossa joku muu joka kannattaisi ottaa huomioon?

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-subs...oad-bike-oran/ Onko tässä Wigglen talonmerkissä jotain heikkouksia, hinta ainakin alhainen verrattuna näihin muihin teräksiin? Itse en ainakaan suurempia heikkouksia havainnut.

https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Sutra-L...uppa/pKOSULTD/ Sutra LTD on tietty tosi namu, mutta hinta on het reilu tuplat tuosta Verentistä

https://www.evanscycles.com/en-fi/ge...-bike-EV320097 Genesis Croix de Fer 2018, tästä aiemmin täällä ainakin puhuttu

https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Rove-ST/ekauppa/pKOROV/ Kona Rove ST

----------


## hsa

Vielä lisäys edelliseen, Verenti myös Shimanon 105:silla http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-subs...d-bike-yellow/

----------


## stenu

> Tää sielukas _kataloniatar_ sai joululahjaksi uudet graindauskiekot. Sanoisin, että "_ara ja esta llest_".



Piti muuten käydä muokkaamassa. Kataloniatar meinas tulistua, kun haukuin sitä espanjalaiseksi.. Onneksi google-kääntäjä osaa myös katalaania  :Vink:

----------


## huotah

Vitus tulee 650b -apajille teräsrunkoisella fillarilla. Substance V2 Apex painaa reilut 11kg ja hintaa on 1450 euroa.
http://off.road.cc/content/news/firs...avel-bike-1222



Verenti Substance II Apex1 näyttää nopeasti katsottuna olevan sama pyörä, mutta 700c kiekoilla. Listahinta lähes sama kuin Vituksella, mutta tällä hetkellä Wigglen alessa noin 1100 euroa.
http://off.road.cc/content/news/firs...e-ii-apex1-840



Jos +11kg paino ei haittaa niin näissä näyttäisi olevan hyvää vastinetta rahalle.

----------


## Shamus

Nastoilla...

----------


## paaton

Ja noi on ne 2.35 45nrth. Toimivatko tubelesina, vai pistitkö oikeasti sisurit? Muutenhan tuo nicotine olisi aika mahtava rengas yleispyörään.

----------


## Shamus

Toimii tubelesseina, mutta sisureilla mennään kun ei näistä keleistä koskaan tiedä. Helpompi vaihdella ilman litkuja.

----------


## Shamus

Pari sanaa Kurkunleikkaajasta...

http://fat-bike.fi/salsa-cutthroat/

----------


## paaton

Tuo on kyllä oikeasti itseänikin kiinnostava pyörä. Ja nuo nicotinet ovat takuulla juuri oikeat talvirenkaat cutthroatiin. Aika varmasti parhaat talvirenkaat yleisajoon talvella.

Onko rungossa muuten paikkoja etu- ja takatarakoille?

----------


## travelleroftime

> Pari sanaa Kurkunleikkaajasta...
> 
> http://fat-bike.fi/salsa-cutthroat/



Hyvin kirjoitettu, kiitos elämyksestä. Ja on muuten namu tuo Salsa..

----------


## kaakku

8,8 kg lienee ihan hyvä saavutus noin muhkuilla renkailla. Paljonko Salsan runko painaa?

----------


## Shamus

Nicotineilla on enemmän, tuo 8.8kg oli Renegadeilla. Paljas runko taisi olla 1.4kg ja haarukka 700gr

----------


## JackOja

Törmäsin tälläiseen kepeäsisältöiseen Bikeradarin esittelyyn viidestä GG-fillarista.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie18HpJ4vWE

----------


## mäkinen

Mä kasasin äskettäin Pelagon Sibbosta tämmösen:


41mm Knardit renkaina tuossa. Breveteillä ja muussa pitkänmatkanpyöräilyssä tulee olemaan maantierenkaat ja tempotanko. Stemmin vaihtanen jyrkempään. Ruuvinreikiä tuohon on juotettu lisää, että kaikelle löytyy paikkansa.

----------


## JackOja

Onko toi haarukka Sibbon orkkiskeula vai joku muu?

----------


## mäkinen

Alkuperäinen, johon on lisätty pari kiinnikereikää molemmin puolin.

----------


## JackOja

No justiinsa noi reiät kiinnosti. Niin ja hieno fillari!

----------


## stumpe

Vähän on ollut juttua spessun uudesta divergestä. Bsa keskiö(alumiinirungoissa), läpiakselit, mahtuu road plus-kummit. Onkohan tossa joku sudenkuoppa?  :Hymy:

----------


## Munarello

Kyllähän siinä joutuu sielunsa paholaiselle myymään.  :Hymy:

----------


## sf12

Mulla on uus Diverge Expert. Ei ole sudenkuoppia 😊 Todella hieno peli ajella. Tällähetkellä on lokarit kiinni ja Xerxesit alla, painoa ajokunnossa 8950g XTR-polkimilla.

----------


## noniinno

^ Diverge herauttaa kuolat suupieleen. Hieno pyörä. Kuinkas leveätä kumea se syö?

----------


## sf12

Kuiturunkoiseen Divergeen menee 42mm ja alurunkoiseen taisi olla 38mm.

----------


## Taneli79

Järkevän oloinen specsaus sorapyörästä: http://www.gravelcyclist.com/trainin...n-gravel-bike/

Mistähän vastaavan saisi valmiina?

----------


## stenu

^ Etuvaihtajan pannan ja pullotelineiden hinnalla sais jo jonkinnäköisen Raleighin ja vielä taitais jäädä lenkkikahvirahatkin taskunpohjalle..  :Vink:

----------


## pätkä

Bombtrack Hook EXT-C

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onko antaa vinkkiä gg-pyörästä, johon menee maasturin kumit koossa 27,5 ( tai 29) / 2,25  , painaa alle 10 kg ja maksaa alle 2 tonnia.  Itse en ole moista löytänyt, joten onko moista edes olemassa.

----------


## lysmy

> Onko antaa vinkkiä gg-pyörästä, johon menee maasturin kumit koossa 27,5 ( tai 29) / 2,25  , painaa alle 10 kg ja maksaa alle 2 tonnia.  Itse en ole moista löytänyt, joten onko moista edes olemassa.



https://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/la...ll-500-vm-2017

----------


## kuovipolku

Arvostelujen mukaan 50-millinen rengas on levein jonka taataan mahtuvan pyörimään eikä paino taida mennä alle kymmenen kilon kuin ilman polkimia. 

Eturattaat ovat 50/34 mikä ei välttämättä ole gg-olosuhteissa kiitollisin ratkaisu kun takana on 11-32.

Näillä varauksillakin varmasti harkinnan arvoinen pyörä.

----------


## lysmy

Xt spd polkimet, satula vaihdettu brooks b15, sisureina nyt michelin protekmaxit ja kalavaaka näytti 10,61kg. Eli jäänee alle 10 kunlaittaa tubeless, testaan kunhan uudet g-onet saapuu. Nuo mukana tulleet jotain elmukelmua kun meni ihan riekaleiksi kun kelveille tuli sorat, siksi protekit. 

Ei ole 29 mtb renkuleita niin ei voi testata niillä, tilaa olisi enemmän kuin 27,5 renkaile joilla onzan 2.25 ibexit hinkkaa kiinni. Ehkä kannatta ostaa mtb runko ja laittaa käyrät sarvet niin mahtuu reilusti ?

----------


## stenu

> Onko antaa vinkkiä gg-pyörästä, johon menee maasturin kumit koossa 27,5 ( tai 29) / 2,25  , painaa alle 10 kg ja maksaa alle 2 tonnia.  Itse en ole moista löytänyt, joten onko moista edes olemassa.



2,25-tuumainen rangas ja maantiekammet taitaa olla mahdoton yhdistelmä (tai vaatii järkyttävän pitkän cs-mitan), joten sen vuoksi rengastilat tehdastekoisissa fillareissa jää pääsääntöisesti siihen 50 mm kieppeille.

Customina rahalla saa tietysti mitä vaan. Tämä tuli mieleen, mutta siinäkin on 73-millinen keskiömuhvi mtb-mittaisella keskiöakselilla ja kun lähtököhtana on 2-kiloinen teräsrunko jämyhköllä teräskeulalla, taitaa 10 kiloa jäädä haaveeksi ainakin mtb-kokoisten renkaiden kanssa punnittuna.

----------


## paaton

> Arvostelujen mukaan 50-millinen rengas on levein jonka taataan mahtuvan pyörimään eikä paino taida mennä alle kymmenen kilon kuin ilman polkimia. 
> 
> Eturattaat ovat 50/34 mikä ei välttämättä ole gg-olosuhteissa kiitollisin ratkaisu kun takana on 11-32.
> 
> Näillä varauksillakin varmasti harkinnan arvoinen pyörä.



Olen kuitenkin nähnyt noita lapierreja ispeillä varustettuna, tosin vain kuvissa, eli en tiedä miten hyvin rengas mahtuu pyörimään.
Tuossahan oli muistaakseni se koneistettu pala chainstayssa, jolla saatiin tilaa kammen kohdalla.

Edit: Tämän ketjun sivulla 36 näytti olevankin hyvät kuvat lapierresta ispeillä.

----------


## Mohkku

> 2,25-tuumainen rangas ja maantiekammet taitaa olla mahdoton yhdistelmä (tai vaatii järkyttävän pitkän cs-mitan), joten sen vuoksi rengastilat tehdastekoisissa fillareissa jää pääsääntöisesti siihen 50 mm kieppeille.



Ei kai 29-maastureiden cs 440-450 ole järkyttävä edes gg:ssä? Ja kun cyclokrossiin ei gg ole tarkoitettu, mitä haittaa tuollaisesta mitasta edes on?

Kysymys kevyestä mallista on kyllä hankala. Nuo Salsa Fargot, Trek 920:t yms. pyörät taitaa mennä ainakin 2-3 kiloa yli rajan, samoin 650b-mallinen (jos n. 50 mm kelpuutetaan) Genesis Fugio, eikä vastaavilla kiekoilla oleva Kona Rovekaan ihan kevyt ole, vaikka alumiinisena saattaa päästä lähelle.

----------


## lysmy

Pari huonoa kuvaa lapierren pohjasta päin kuvattuna.

Tässä tungin 27.5 2.25" onza ibexin tuohon paikalleen, ei oikein näy kunnolla mutta tuo ottaa uuri tuohon kapenevaan osuuteen kiinni, eli 29" ehkä jopa mahtuisi pyörimään niukasti tuossa leveässä kohdassa jos nappulat osuu tuohon leveään kohtaan. 


tässä mukana tullut g-one 40-622 rengas paikallansa.

----------


## stenu

> Ei kai 29-maastureiden cs 440-450 ole järkyttävä edes gg:ssä? Ja kun cyclokrossiin ei gg ole tarkoitettu, mitä haittaa tuollaisesta mitasta edes on?



Aika harvassa 29-maasturissa käytetään maantiekampia eli luepa aikaisempi kommenttini uudestaan.

E: Muuten mitä chainstaymittoihin tulee, niin retkipyörissä on chainstaymitta yleensä 450-460 mm ja ne on ilman kuormaa aikamoisen junamaisia ajettavia. Maantiepyörät on herkän näppäriä kurvaillessa ja niissä chainstayt on tyypillisesti 410 mm molemmin puolin. Moderneissa kaksyseissäkin useimmiten pyrkimys on mahdollisimman lyhyeen. Makuasia on se, mistä kukin sitten pitää ja jotkut ajaa millä vaan mistään välittämättä.

----------


## Taneli79

> ^ Etuvaihtajan pannan ja pullotelineiden hinnalla sais jo jonkinnäköisen Raleighin ja vielä taitais jäädä lenkkikahvirahatkin taskunpohjalle..



Jep, kriteeri "Reasonably affordable" johtaa hyvin vaihteleviin lopputuloksiin. Itse poimin tuon kaverin listoista maininnat:

"Big tyre clearance." Itse ajattelin taannoin sorapyörää hankkiessani, että 35mm riittää. Ja vaikka se oikeasti riittää hyvin pitkälle, toisinaan harmittaa, kun en voi kokeilla 43mm GravelKingin SK:n taikaa.

"Decently lightweight. Not weight weenie light, but somewhere around the 18lbs / 8kg mark." Kevyt on kiva ja esim. tuo 8kg on nykyään saavutettavissa kohtuullisin kustannuksin.

"Two chainrings. Sorry single chainring / 1x crowd, I don’t like to compromise when the technology is available for super reliable front shifting. Why compromise with just one chainring and a wide ratio cassette, when I can have it all and a fantastic selection of available gears." Puolensa kummassakin systeemissä ja ajomaasto sekä -tapa vaikuttavat paljolti valintaan. Itse pärjäisin kummalla tahansa systeemillä. 1x11 soveltuu ehkä paremmen krossiin ja soran lisäksi polkua sisältävään ajoon. 2x11 antaa paremman valikoiman, jos grindaus on pääosin nopeaa soratietä ja asfalttia. Mikä on muuten syy siihen, että markkinoilla ei vielä ole 2x11 -systeemin takavaihtajaa, jonka jousi pitäisi ketjun yhtä kireällä kuin Force 1x11?

"Strength and reliability, including a mix or parts that are lightish, but very strong. No crazy wheels with proprietary spokes, but a wheelset that could be repaired by a local shop in the event of a broken spoke." Kierrekeskiö olis kiva, mutta niitä ei valitettavasti tehdä kuitupyöriin. Yleisiä standardeja harvinaisten sijaan mm. napojen osalta.

"Great handling, especially on gnarly terrain or hairy descents." Osviittaa saa geo-taulukosta, mutta oikeasti tämä selviää vasta ostopäätöksen jälkeen. Toisaalta ketterä ja toisaalta vakaa, helppo ajaa putkelta.


"Comfortable ride but with enough stiffness in the frame to route my diminutive levels of power to the drivetrain, sans loss." Mukavuudessa on pitkälti kyse ensimmäisestä kriteeristä, rengastila ratkaisee paljon.

----------


## Taneli79

Eikö tässä ole melko hyvin specsit kohdallaan: https://www.rosebikes.fi/bike/rose-x...i2/aid:2683607

Juu, se on Rose, eikä sillä luultavasti ole sielua, mutta noin muuten hyvän oloinen vaihtoehto.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Miten niin kierrekeskiöitä ei tehdä kuitupyöriin? Omassa On One Space Chicken runkosetissä ainakin on.

----------


## Mohkku

> Aika harvassa 29-maasturissa käytetään maantiekampia eli luepa aikaisempi kommenttini uudestaan.



En ymmärrä maantiekampien roolia tässä. Omassa gg:ssä on Apexin kammet ja esim. Sutra LTD:ssä RaceFace Aeffect ja enemmän tielle tarkoitetussa Sutran perusmallissa (cs molemmissa 445) Deore. Ehkä jossain retkipyörissä on maantiekammetkin, mutta mikä siis oli tässä pointtina?

----------


## Blackborow

> En ymmärrä maantiekampien roolia tässä. Omassa gg:ssä on Apexin kammet ja esim. Sutra LTD:ssä RaceFace Aeffect ja enemmän tielle tarkoitetussa Sutran perusmallissa (cs molemmissa 445) Deore. Ehkä jossain retkipyörissä on maantiekammetkin, mutta mikä siis oli tässä pointtina?



Maantiekammet tulee kapeammalle kuin maastokammet jolloin ketju voi olla se, joka rajoittaa rengastilaa ketjun ottaessa pienillä vaihteilla renkaaseen kiinni. 68mm vs. 72mm keskiö. Apexithan on maantiekammet.

----------


## LJL

> Miten niin kierrekeskiöitä ei tehdä kuitupyöriin? Omassa On One Space Chicken runkosetissä ainakin on.



Avaruuskana voisi olla hyvä vaihtoehto jos tuo SwissCross joskus antautuu suolan myötävaikutuksella

----------


## JackOja

> ...Kierrekeskiö olis kiva, mutta niitä ei valitettavasti tehdä kuitupyöriin....



Mitä ihmettä selität? Olihan tuossa himoitsemassasi Raleighissakin kierrekeskiö. Niinkuin monessa muussakin.

----------


## Mohkku

> Maantiekammet tulee kapeammalle kuin maastokammet jolloin ketju voi olla se, joka rajoittaa rengastilaa ketjun ottaessa pienillä vaihteilla renkaaseen kiinni. 68mm vs. 72mm keskiö.



Mutta miksi gg:ssä pitäisi olla maantiekammmet?





> Apexithan on maantiekammet.



Totta, unohdetaan siis tuo kommentistani, kun ei liity mitenkään tähän asiaan.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Miten niin kierrekeskiöitä ei tehdä kuitupyöriin? Omassa On One Space Chicken runkosetissä ainakin on.



En tiiä teistä muista mutta voi pojat ku tekis mieli nähä kuva avaruuskanasta! Eikös se GG-ketjuunkin sovelias laite ole?

----------


## stenu

> En ymmärrä maantiekampien roolia tässä. Omassa gg:ssä on Apexin kammet ja esim. Sutra LTD:ssä RaceFace Aeffect ja enemmän tielle tarkoitetussa Sutran perusmallissa (cs molemmissa 445) Deore. Ehkä jossain retkipyörissä on maantiekammetkin, mutta mikä siis oli tässä pointtina?



No sehän meni niin, että tuo kysymys, johon vastasin, liittyi tehdaskokoonpanoihin. Niissä on todennäköisempää, että maantieosasarjan kanssa käytetään maantiekampia. Poikkeuksiakin toki on, kuten itsekin mainitsit. Maantiemäisemmässä ajossa maantiekampia yleisesti preferoidaan pienemmän q-factorin vuoksi. Yleensä ajatellaan, että pienempi q-factor tehostaa pyöritystä ja on polviystävällisempi kuin suurempi sellainen. Yksilöllisiä eroja varmasti tähänkin asiaan löytyy.

Kapealla keskiömuhvilla ja lyhyellä keskiöakselilla suuren rengastilavuuden kanssa jossain vaiheessa käy niin, että chainstay alkaa rajoittamaan suurimman mahdollisen eturattaan kokoa. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti chainstay joudutaan denttaamaan molemmin puolin ja todella ohueksi, mikä taas helposti tekee chainstaystä löysän, varsinkin jos chainstaymitta on pitkä.

Alumiinistä ja teräksestä pystyy tekemään levymäisiä yoke-tyyppisiä ratkaisuja chainstayn keskiökiinnityksiin ja niillä saadaan vähän pelivaraa lisää, kuten tuon edellisen sivun esimerkkipyörän tapauksessa, mutta todennäköisesti 2,25-tuumainen rengas ei enää lumisena tai mutaisena kunnolla mahdu siinäkään pyörimään.

Kuiturungoissa yoke-tyyppiset chainstayn lähdöt on hankalampia toteuttaa ja siksi niissä joudutaan tiputtamaan vetopuolen chainstay alemmas, kuten esim. Open Up -rungossa, mutta siitä huolimatta siihenkään ei mahdu 2,25-tuumainen rengas (edes 650b-koossa), koska runko on suunniteltu maantiekammille ja luultavasti haluttu pitää ajotuntumaltaan myöskin lähempänä maantiepyörää kuin maastopyörää.

Se, että 2,25-tuumaisten renkaiden (ja levyjarrujen) kanssa päästäisiin alle 10 kilon ajopainoon melkeinpä vaatisi kuiturungon - ainakin jos budjettisyistä ei ole mahdollista käyttää kaikkein keveimpiä osia.

----------


## LJL

> En tiiä teistä muista mutta voi pojat ku tekis mieli nähä kuva avaruuskanasta! Eikös se GG-ketjuunkin sovelias laite ole?



+1!! Kiinnostava vehjes myös GG-käyttöä ajatellen, kun eikö siihen muistaakseni mene ihan kunnon levyiset renkaat.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Voin laittaa viikonloppuna kuvan. Projekti vasta aluillaan, kiekkojen kasaus edessä kunhan osat saapuvat. WTB:n kehät tulossa ja kumeiksi 47 leveät WTB Bywayt. Väriksi valikoitui lopulta Flame grilled, vaikka aluksi olin taipumassa grafiitin ja punaisen yhdistelmään. Runkoa sai johonkin viiteen sataan puntaan ennen joulua.

----------


## stenu

> +1!! Kiinnostava vehjes myös GG-käyttöä ajatellen, kun eikö siihen muistaakseni mene ihan kunnon levyiset renkaat.



HelCX-kisoissa on ainakin yksi SC ollut säännöllisesti mukana eli siellä näkis ihan livenä....  :Vink:   :Vink:

----------


## LJL

> HelCX-kisoissa on ainakin yksi SC ollut säännöllisesti mukana eli siellä näkis ihan livenä....



Höh.. En bongannut kun huomio kohdistui teräsrunkoisiin, sen ainoan kerran kun sain aikaiseksi osallistua  :Hymy:

----------


## ibike

Onks tää ollu jo täällä? Tekis mieli päivittää oma kalusto moiseen...

----------


## Blackborow

Enpä muista, mutta olisi kohteliasta ainakin mainita mikä laite kyseessä pelkan kuvan sijaan vai oliko kyseessä mainostus?

----------


## Kalle H

[tilitys]Tämä sama laiskuus tuntuu näkyvän nykyisin lähes jokaisella foorumilla, laitetaan vaan copy->pastella kuva ilman tarkempaa nimeä tuotteesta saati linkkiä ko. tuotteen tietoihin. Siinä on sitten kiva koittaa tihrustella kuvasta mahdollista merkkiä ja mallia, jotta pääsee googlettelaan tarkempia tuote-/hintatietoja. [/tilitys]

----------


## ibike

> Enpä muista, mutta olisi kohteliasta ainakin mainita mikä laite kyseessä pelkan kuvan sijaan vai oliko kyseessä mainostus?



RockMachine Anyroad https://rockmachine.us/en/2018/anyroad

Toi pitää toki nähdä livenä, mutta speksit miellyttää.

----------


## Mohkku

Kiinnostava ilmiö, että noissa road plus-malleissa on lähes järjestään WTB:n ruskeakylkiset renkaat (Horizon tai Byway). Ennustaa hyvää, muiden valmistajien on pakko reagoida tilanteeseen ja eiköhän nastatkin tule markkinoille.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Ennustaa hyvää, muiden valmistajien on pakko reagoida tilanteeseen ja eiköhän nastatkin tule markkinoille.



Tarkoitatko, että muiden valmistajien on pakko reagoida valmistamalla tanwall-kumeja ja myös nastarenkaita ruskeakylkisenä?

----------


## Mohkku

Väri ei ole itseisarvo, vaikka WTB on pelkkään ruskeaan päätynyt ilman mustaa vaihtoehtoa. WTB näyttää saaneen hyvän markkinaosuuden ja sitä tuskin kilpailijat halukkaasti vierestä seuraavat.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Rockmachinen paino yli 11kg ja alumiinietuhaarukka. Weldssit aika brutaalit.  :Hymy:

----------


## Viuh

Tuo haarukka on suorastaan kamala.

----------


## JackOja

Pakko laittaa välillä jokunen hieno pyörä topicciin, tälläinen Shand Stoater olis sellainen.



Ei niiden Stooshie paha ole myöskään



Jos kaipaa jotain hieman spesiaalimpaa, niin mites tälläinen Rohloff-monsteri Bahookie?

----------


## Takamisakari

Kiitos Shand- kuvista, pikkasen jo helpotti vaikka välillä huimasi!

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Bahookie herättää omistushaluja mutta on aika suolaisen hintainen peli.  :No huh!:

----------


## Mohkku

Juu, hinta tehokkaasti vähentää omistushaluja, vaikka nuo customointijutut viimeisenä oljenkortena taisteleekin vastaan. Tuollaisten kuvien huonoin puoli on kuitenkin siitä, että skaalaus menee vinoon ja tavallinen parin tonnin alumiinigrinderi hydraulijarruilla alkaa tuntua ihan perustellulta hankinnalta kakkospyöräksi. Aiemmin olen paininut ajatuksen kanssa, hankkiako toinen 400 euron kiekkosarja nykyiseen pyörään.

Tässä budjettiratkaisu:
https://www.whyte.bike/glencoe/

Tuon värin kun saisi Fristoniin tai Gisburniin...

Noista ulkonäköjutuista vielä sellainen, että kunpa valmistajat laittaisi kuvat pyöristä kaiken kokoisina. Koon 51 pyörä näyttää aivan erilaiselta kuin 58.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Pari kuvaa Avaruuskanasta. Kiinan kuraa tällä hetkellä somisteena. Pitäisi seuraavaksi päättää osasarja. Pää sanoo Force, lompakko huutaa Soraa. Varmaankin taakse 36 pakka Forcen medium cagella ja eteen 42 Forcen kammet. GXP bb jo ostettu, eli ei voi enää perua.  :Hymy:  Tuossa on takana flatmount ja edessä postmount jarrukiinnikkeet, mietin jos laittaisi eri paria jarrut. Saattaa vaan tulla ongelmia, jos joskus siirtää ne toiseen pyörään.

----------


## TheMiklu

Huh huh, on se kuuma kana!  :Leveä hymy: 


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Vivve

Onko jollain kokemusta Genesis Croix De Ferin rengastilasta? Tönärillä näyttäis mahtuvan 45mm rengas pyörimään mut mites todellisuudessa?

----------


## Mohkku

Kun tila on tiedossa, kyse lienee enemmänkin vanteesta ja renkaasta, kuin rungosta. Ainakin Schwalben renkaat ovat minulla olleet hiukan nimellismittaa kapeampia. Korkeus on toinen juttu. Leveämpi vanne tietysti leventää myös rengasta, mutta jos 45 mm tilaa on, eiköhän joku n. 37 mm rengas ole sopiva valinta? Tai kuten minulla on nyt Schwalbe Marathon Racer 40-622, sen leveys 18,5 mm vanteella on n. 37-38 mm.

Talvirenkaassa kannattaa tarkistaa etenkin se, onko tila korkeussuunnassa tiukka.

----------


## TERU

Samat kokemukset renkaan leveyksistä 15 ja 17 mm sisälevyisillä vanteilla, aina leveys on käytännössä nimellismittaa kapeampi, vaihteluakin niin paljon ettei nimellismittaan voi tukeutua niin kuin toivoisi. Haarukoihin rengas ei saa hipsiä vähääkään, se kuluttaa nopeasti olipa materiaali metallia tai kuitua, ei edes lokarit saa nojata haarukoihin.

----------


## Mohkku

Jos on tarve optimoida rengastus huonoille teille ja kiinnostavat renkaat löytyy ja tila loppuu takahaarukasta, ainahan voi laittaa eteen muutaman millin leveämmän renkaan kuin taakse. Hiukan tuo geometriaa muuttaa, mutta esim. 37 ja 42 mm renkaista puhuttaessa vaikutus lienee olematon.

----------


## JackOja

> ... Tuossa on takana flatmount ja edessä postmount jarrukiinnikkeet, mietin jos laittaisi eri paria jarrut. ...



Miksi laittaisit jarrut eri paria? Sellainen saattaa alkaa jossain vaiheessa vituttaa.

----------


## LJL

> Huh huh, on se kuuma kana!



Saamari että on hieno. Saamarin saamari.

----------


## Tukkasotka

> Miksi laittaisit jarrut eri paria? Sellainen saattaa alkaa jossain vaiheessa vituttaa.



Koska silloin ei tarvitsis laittaa adapteria eteen. Jos haluaa pedantin ja kliinin lookin, adapterin jättäisi mieluummin pois.

----------


## Jaakom

> Onko jollain kokemusta Genesis Croix De Ferin rengastilasta? Tönärillä näyttäis mahtuvan 45mm rengas pyörimään mut mites todellisuudessa?



Itsellä oli kesällä Croix de ferissä 2,0" Furious Fredit. Vanteen sisäleveys 18mm. Renkaan leveys vanteella 46mm ja pelivaraa jäi vielä joitain millejä takahaarukassa, etuhaarukassa enemmän

----------


## JackOja

> ...Jos haluaa pedantin ja kliinin lookin....



Saavuttaako sellaisen eriparisilla jarruilla? 

Mutta ehkä tarkoitatkin eri parilla vain sitä, että toinen on flatmout ja toinen postmount? Etkä suinkaan sellaista, että toiseksi jarruksi vaikka Rival ja toiseksi Spyre tjsp?

----------


## Tukkasotka

> Saavuttaako sellaisen eriparisilla jarruilla? 
> 
> Mutta ehkä tarkoitatkin eri parilla vain sitä, että toinen on flatmout ja toinen postmount? Etkä suinkaan sellaista, että toiseksi jarruksi vaikka Rival ja toiseksi Spyre tjsp?



Niin, siis joo tarkoitin, esim. Forcelta eteen postmount ja taakse flatmount jarrut. Ei eri mallin jarruja.  :Hymy:

----------


## kaakku

Onko noista flatmount-jarruista mitään muuta "hyötyä" kuin pienempi koko? Ainakin niitten säätäminen on enemmän pershiistä.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Muutaman kymmenen gramman painoetu ja huomattavasti paremman näköinen (subjektiivista). Koska jarrukenkää ei ruuvata runkoon, se vähemmän todennäköisesti aiheuttaa chainstaylle vaurioita. Ilmeisesti myös ilmaus helpompaa.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Koska jarru_satulaa_ ei ruuvata runkoon, se vähemmän todennäköisesti aiheuttaa chainstaylle vaurioita....



Toihan on muuten aika hyvä pointti, en ole tajunnutkaan. Toisaalta chainstayssä on ylimääräisiä reikiä. Miksiköhän etupään kiinnitystä ole toteutettu samalla tavalla läpipulteilla?





> Ilmeisesti myös ilmaus helpompaa.



Miten ihmeessä tuo siihen vaikuttaa?

----------


## Tukkasotka

Oiskohan se ainakin SRAM:n kohdalla ollut siten, että bleed port on siirretty caliberin kyljestä sen pitkittäissuunnassa sivuosaan. Ehkä se näin estää hieman valumaa porttia sulkiessa tjms. En tiedä, kengän asento kuitenkin on edessä ja takana eri.

----------


## Köfte

> Pari kuvaa Avaruuskanasta.



_Huh huh, on se kuuma kana!  (TheMiklu)

_Huvikseni tutustuin geotaulukkoon; s-koko sopisi "heittämällä".
Eikä värimallistokaan okseta.

----------


## hartsu

> Muutaman kymmenen gramman painoetu ja huomattavasti paremman näköinen (subjektiivista). Koska jarrukenkää ei ruuvata runkoon, se vähemmän todennäköisesti aiheuttaa chainstaylle vaurioita. Ilmeisesti myös ilmaus helpompaa.



Eikös tuo jarru ruuvata juurikin pelkästään chainstayhin kiinni eli kaikki rasitus tulee siihen. 

Esim. Inbredissä missä IS-mount jarru on samassa paikassa siellä takahaarukan putkien välissä rasitus jakautuu tasaisemmin molemmille putkille.

----------


## Tukkasotka

> Eikös tuo jarru ruuvata juurikin pelkästään chainstayhin kiinni eli kaikki rasitus tulee siihen. 
> 
> Esim. Inbredissä missä IS-mount jarru on samassa paikassa siellä takahaarukan putkien välissä rasitus jakautuu tasaisemmin molemmille putkille.



Ero on siinä, että postmountissa jarru ruuvataan kiinni chainstayin, kun taas puolestaan flatmountissa kenkä ruuvataan chainstayn läpi. Kenkä on siis kiinni toki chainstayssa, mutta jengat ovat rungon sijaan jarrukengässä. Rasituseroihin en osaa kokemusperäisesti ottaa kantaa.

----------


## hartsu

IS-mountissa ei myöskään ole jenkoja rungossa vaan jarrun adapterissa. 
Kaikki kiinnityssysteemit on kyllä varmaan ihan riittävän hyviä mekaanisesti.

On tuossa flat-mountissa sellainen hyvä puoli myöskin että se ei haittaa tarakan asennusta jos sellaiselle on tarvetta.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Löytyisikö apua keulan valintaan. Eli tuo carboncyclesin keula hylkii jotenkin ulkonäöllisesti spessun runkoa, mutta mistä fiksumman näköinen tilalle? 2.0 renkaat pitäisi mahtua pyörimään haarukassa kuitenkin.

----------


## stumpe

^ https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...tapered-624739 

Räyhän näkönen peli!

----------


## maapaa

^^ https://otsocycles.com/products/lithic-hilli-fork
Lithic Hiili

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Radonin keula olisi ac mittojen perusteella lähempänä sitä mitä etsin. Lithic on todella hieno luokassaan. Ei ole kiirettä hankinnalla, kun metrin syvä hanki täällä kohta ja lisää sataa koko ajan...

----------


## MRa

Hieno on kieltämättä tuo avaruuskana. On-onen hinnat vaan tuppaa elämään niin että kun absolut tarvetta ei juuri ole niin ei tuu tilausnappiakaan painettua. Mihin hintahaarukkaan tuota runkosettiä on myyty?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tukkasotka

Veikkaisin 599-1100 puntaa. Flame grilled kaiketi kalliimpi käsinmaalauksen vuoksi.

----------


## Köfte

> Veikkaisin 599-1100 puntaa. Flame grilled kaiketi kalliimpi käsinmaalauksen vuoksi.



Tuossapa se "perusongelma" kiteytettynä; 599£ OK, 1,1 k£ NOK.

----------


## Kalle H

https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOSPC...ravel-frameset

Näyttää tällä hetkellä olevan 799£ molemmissa väreissä. Muistaakseni tuota on ollut joskus tarjousposteissa 599£ hintaan, mutta tuolloin en tullut tarkistaneeksi, että oliko värien välillä hintaeroa.

----------


## kaakku

Nuo On Onen sivut on kyllä aika mielenkiintoiset. esim. Bish Bash Bosh -runkosettiä on myynnissä kahdella eri hinnalla (mielestäni ihan tässä muutama päivä sitten oli kolme eri vaihtoehtoa??) ja se halvempikin mainostaa olevansa frameset  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Taneli79

> Mitä ihmettä selität? Olihan tuossa himoitsemassasi Raleighissakin kierrekeskiö. Niinkuin monessa muussakin.



BSA 68mm keskiöllä varustetuista kuitugrindereista voisi yhteisen hyvän nimissä tehdä tähän listaa. Aiemmin on mainittu jo

On One Space Chicken: https://www.on-one.co.uk/c/q/bikes/g.../space-chicken

Liekö Lauf True Grit jo esiintynyt täällä: http://www.laufforks.com/true-grit/

----------


## Taneli79

True Gritista vielä...Suomessa ei ole toistaiseksi maahantuojaa, mutta online storesta saa tilattua ja pyörä toimitetaan Taiwanista. Hinnat on dollareina, verot ja kuljetuksen saa laskettua kokonaispakettiin, mutta pitääkö vielä maksaa tulli tms?

----------


## Taneli79

Aika rujon näköinen tuo haarukka, mutta suodattaa nimismiehenkiharat varmaankin mukavasti? Onko porukalla kokemuksia Laufin haarukoista? Geometria on pitkä ja kohtuullisen matala, kulmat erittäin loivat. 45mm kumi menee, jos on 1x11 -systeemi. Race Edition vaikuttaa kiinnostavalta. Painoa kuitenkin epäilen: 7,8kg! Verrokkina esim. Canyon Inflite CF SLX 9.0 Pro Race 7,7kg (https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/infli...-pro-race.html). Canyonissa 100g kevyempi runko, 700g kevyempi haarukka, sama osasarja, 100g painavammat kiekot, kevyempi penkki - lyhyellä matikalla erotusta pitäis olla enemmän kun 100g!

----------


## Kalle H

> Nuo On Onen sivut on kyllä aika mielenkiintoiset.



Joo siellä on tosiaan ainakin välillä ainakin noita "clearance"-runkoja, joiden hinnoittelu ei mene saman kaavan mukaan kuin perus runkosetit, joten hintoja voi olla useita, eikä se clearence ole aina halvin. On-One on juuri yksi niistä kaupoista, josta kannattaa ostaa vasta kun hinnat on -40..-50%





> BSA 68mm keskiöllä varustetuista kuitugrindereista voisi yhteisen hyvän nimissä tehdä tähän listaa.



Mä en ole oikein koskaan ymmärtänyt, että mikä tuosta BSA-keskiöstä tekee niin erinomaisen, tai että miksi pressfitti olisi automaattisesti huono? Mulla on itsellä nyt ollut pari vuotta pressfit-keksiöt maasturissa ja gravelissa (näillä ajettu pitkälle yli 10tkm), enkä ole kokenut niiden kanssa mitään erityisiä ongelmia - mielelläni ottaisin ko. tyyppisen keskiön myös kuiturunkoon. Noihinhan saa vaikka mitä parannuksia asennettua jälkikäteen (mm. Rotor/Halbini...), joten sellainen vaan kiinni, jos alkaa ahdistamaan. Rungon valinta on muutenkin niin vaikeata, että mielestäni keskiöntyypistä ei kannata tehdä liian isoa numeroa.

----------


## Kalle H

> True Gritista vielä...Suomessa ei ole toistaiseksi maahantuojaa, mutta online storesta saa tilattua ja pyörä toimitetaan Taiwanista. Hinnat on dollareina, verot ja kuljetuksen saa laskettua kokonaispakettiin, mutta pitääkö vielä maksaa tulli tms?



Kyllähän Taiwanista tulevalle tavaralle tulli napsahtaa.

Tullilaskuri näyttää Taiwanista tulevalle 5000 dollarin pyörälle tullit ja verot seuraavasti.

Tullimaksu (14 %) 573,86 EUR
ALV (24 %) 1*121,50 EUR

http://tulli.fi/henkiloasiakkaat/net...e/tullilaskuri

----------


## CamoN

> Mä en ole oikein koskaan ymmärtänyt, että mikä tuosta BSA-keskiöstä tekee niin erinomaisen, tai että miksi pressfitti olisi automaattisesti huono?



Huollettavuus se varmaan on. Eikä pelkästään teknisenä toimenpiteenä, vaan myös varaosien hankinnan helppouden ja saatavuuden takia. Ei keskiölaakereita tietysti pitäisi olla mitään syytä vaihtaa jatkuvasti, mutta ei runkoakaan pitäisi olla perusteltua syytä vaihtaa vuoden välein jolloin niitä keskiöhuoltoja tulee eteen ennemmin tai myöhemmin.

BSA:n kahden kierrevaihtoehdon erottelun jälkeen täytyy oikeastaan vaan tarkastaa onko kammet Shimanon, SRAM:n, FSA:n, Campagnolon vai jonkun muun, joka on yhteensopiva neljän mainitun kanssa. Ja sitten ostaa & asentaa sen varaosan. That’s it Margaret sanoisi englantilainen. Vastaavasti pressfit-keskiölle on esimerkiksi Rotorin keskiöyhteensopivuuslakanassa joku hämmentävä 4 x 6 erilaista vaihtoehtoa keskiömuhvien ja kampien yhdistelmille, jolloin homma on jo lähtökohdiltaan vähän mutkikkaampi.

----------


## Kalle H

Itse olen ajatellut homman niin, että jos tuota Rivalin kampien mukana tullutta keskiöö joutuu joskus vaihtamaan niin esim. r2-bike myy sitä alle 40€ hintaan. Toisaalta jos haluaa oikein panostaa, niin laittaa sitten kerrasta vaikka tuollaisen Hambinin ja vaihtelee siihen sitten jakossa vain laakerit, jotka maksaa sitten n. 10€ per kpl.

Eipä tuossa asennuksessakaan nyt kovin kummoisi työkaluja tarvita: Irroitukseen vasara ja tuurna ja asennukseen esim. vanhat laakerit (sovitteiksi) ja pätkä kierretanko + prikat.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmOSu8JGJks

Mutta joo, oma pointti oli vaan se, että ainakin mulle itselle kelpaa sekä PF että BSA - molemmat toimii oman kokemuksen mukaan lopulta ihan vastaavasti.

----------


## TERU

Joo, eniten kritiikkiä ansaisee tuo, kun tuli ryöpsähdys erilaisa keskiötyyppejä kierteettömän muhvin myötä. BSA 68 tai 73 on hyvä ja helppo itseasentajalle, nyt jo kohtuuhintainenkin, tuohon olisi voinut kehitys hetkeksi seisahtua, no onhan tuollakin jo ikää, mutta ei noin monia versioita kierteettömistä olisi toivonut kehitetyn. Muistan kun BB30 tuli, niin olin jopa innoissani asiasta. 
Omissani on kaikissa kierteinen muhvi, joka on ollut tietoinen valinta.

----------


## lysmy

Foxcomp turussa myy Laufin keuloja nykyään. 

Itselläni kokemusta vain carbonara versiosta. Toimii tarkoitukseensa, erittäin jämäkän oloinen eikä (kohta) parin vuoden jäleen mitään ongelmia. Ranteet tykkää, pitää joskus ehkä sovittaa tuo hiekottimeen ja käydä testailemassa juurikin nimismiehen kiharaa.

----------


## Taneli79

Onnistuin jotenkin poistamaan aikaisemmin postaamani viestin, mutta todettakoon vielä, että olen siinä luulossa, että BSA naksuu keskimäärin vähemmän kuin PF. En osaa viitata aiheeseen liittyvään tutkimustietoon, mutta kokemusperäisesti ja lukemani pohjalta arvioin.

----------


## paaton

Esimerkiksi focus cayossa on pressfitt ja vakiona yhteen kierrettävä keskiö. Keskiön vaihtaminen on tasan yhtä helppoa mitä aidossa kierteellisessäkin. Tokenin systeemi on kuitenkin minusta huonompi, mitä Foxcompin myymä mfg, koska tokenissa on siltikin erilliset muovikupit. Vaihdankin tuon seuraavalla kerralla tukevampaan mfg:n malliin.

http://www.foxcomp.fi/wheels-mfg-pf3...-shimano-black

Niin ja yksi iso etuhan tästä kierteellisestä pressfitistä on. Laakerit ovat aina väkisin samassa linjassa. Näinhän ei välttämättä ole normaalien muovikuppien kanssa.

----------


## stenu

> ..Keskiön sivuttaisjoustosta on kyse.  Enkä puhu keskiön jouston suhteen rungon mukavuudesta, vaan siitä, että  se ominaisuus, mistä teräsrunkoihin tykästyneet keskimäärin pitävät, on  nimenomaan se, että  keskiökin elää vähän - myös sivusuunnassa. Sen vuoksi aika  vähän todella paksuja putkia teräspyörissä näkyy. Edes isolla rahalla  tehdyissä customrungoissa. Sen podcastin perusteella nykyään ainakin osa  kovemmankin luokan runkosuunnittelijoista alkaa todellakin kääntymään  pikkuhiljaa siihen uskomukseen, että sivusuunnassa jäykin mahdollinen  keskiö ei olekaan kaikille ja kaikkeen käyttöön edes polkemistehokkuuden  kannalta paras vaihtoehto..



Tulipa tämä muutaman kuukauden takainen keskustelu mieleen, kun toisaalla törmäsin alla olevaan videoon. Ei vielä kovin tieteellinen selitys, mutta havainnollinen.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...;v=BH_AL4rxrp8

----------


## paaton

Saisiko jotain sanallista lyhennelmää. Ei vaan pysty katsomaan näitä youtube videoita ja etsimään niistä kohtaa jossa on asiaa.

----------


## noniinno

Pf on helppo ja nopea asennettava, jos on kunnon työkalut. Purkkavirityksilla kyllä voi tulokseksi saada naksuvan keskiön. Tuurnalla en kyllä irroittelisi. Mulla on pyörissäni 1xPF92, 1xPF30 ja 2xBSA. En osaa nostaa noista helpointa tai parasta. Ne on kuitenkin vaan keskiöitä, jotka huollan aina kun on tarvetta, ilman sen ihmeellisempiä manöövereitä. Tosi harvoin nykyään kaipaavat huoltoa mitkään noista.

----------


## stenu

> Saisiko jotain sanallista lyhennelmää. Ei vaan pysty katsomaan näitä youtube videoita ja etsimään niistä kohtaa jossa on asiaa.



Sanallinen lyhennelmä: jäykempi runko ei ehkä sittenkään ole sen polkemistehokkaampi kuin vähemmän jäykkä runko. Sama asia kuin siinä podcastissa syksyllä, mutta havainnollisempi esitystapa. 2.44 eteenpäin.

----------


## LJL

> jäykempi runko ei ehkä sittenkään ole sen polkemistehokkaampi kuin vähemmän jäykkä runko.



Tänään huomasi myös todella hyvin tuolla jääpolanteissa kuinka ihanasti teräsrunko elelee ja tuottaa eroottistyyppistä pitoa takarenkaalle paikoissa joissa kuitukeula pompottaa. Loistava materiaali on teräs.

----------


## TERU

Tuon saman hybriksen saavuttaa tosin alurunkoisellakin kun ei runko ole yli kevennetty ja akseliväli ei ihan minimissään, kun vielä renkaatkaan ei ihan kapeimmat. Pyörä väliin melkein vaaka-asennossa alla, jos pikkusen liioitellaan, kaatuilematta tai ajo kovalta tuntumatta.
Teräsrunkoiset ovat usein mitoiltaan paljon tuon saman suuntaisia joten käytöskin saman suuntainen. Tässä en moiti terästä!

----------


## Taneli79

> Mitä ihmettä selität? Olihan tuossa himoitsemassasi Raleighissakin kierrekeskiö. Niinkuin monessa muussakin.



Selasin 1/2017 Fillari-lehden polkupyöräluettelon a:sta ö:hön. En löytänyt hiilikuituisia CX- tai GG-pyöriä, joissa olisi BSA keskiö. Tunnustan, että en jaksanut jokaisen valmistajan sivuilla vierailla, mutta aika monta pistokoetta tein. Missä ne ”monet muut” kierrekeskiölliset kuitugrinderit piileskelevät?

----------


## Taneli79

> Kyllähän Taiwanista tulevalle tavaralle tulli napsahtaa.
> 
> Tullilaskuri näyttää Taiwanista tulevalle 5000 dollarin pyörälle tullit ja verot seuraavasti.
> 
> Tullimaksu (14 %) 573,86 EUR
> ALV (24 %) 1*121,50 EUR
> 
> http://tulli.fi/henkiloasiakkaat/net...e/tullilaskuri



Hetkinen, mitä valitsen tullattavan tavaran osalta? ”Sähköavusteinen pyörä ja muut vastaavat” vai ”Urheiluvälineet muut”? ”Polkupyörät muut kuin Kiinasta lähetetyt” ei ilmeisesti käy, koska ” Yhden Kiinan politiikan mukaisesti Suomi ei tunnusta Taiwania (Kiinan tasavaltaa) itsenäisenä valtiona eikä Suomella ole diplomaattisuhteita sen kanssa.” http://formin.finland.fi/Public/defa...&culture=fi-FI Jos Taiwan on Suomelle Kiina, valitsen kohtaan ”Mistä tavara lähetetään?” Kiina. Vai ymmärsinkö oikein?

----------


## Taneli79

> Tulipa tämä muutaman kuukauden takainen keskustelu mieleen, kun toisaalla törmäsin alla olevaan videoon. Ei vielä kovin tieteellinen selitys, mutta havainnollinen.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...;v=BH_AL4rxrp8



Tuota tuota...verrataanko tässä runkoa jouseen, joka viritetään painamalla kampea alas ja sitten vapautetaan energia keventämällä kampea (tai videon tapaan vapauttamalla jarru)? Eikö jousen virittämiseen kulu aina enemmän energiaa, kun mitä palautusprosessissa vapautuu? Ja jos runko (jousi) ei polkiessa taivu, eikö energia välity silloin tehokkaammin voimansiirron ja renkaan avulla suoraan alustaan eteenpäin vieväksi voimaksi? Löysän rungon taivuttamiseen tarvitaan vähemmän energiaa kuin jäykän rungon, mutta toisaalta jäykkä runko vapauttaa enemmän energiaa kevennettäessä kampea. Silti energiaa menee rungon taivuttelussa hukkaan.


Ymmärrän, että jousi, esim. pitkä ja jäykkä akillesjänne, tekee kengurun pomppimisesta taloudellista, mutta en tajua, miten jousta voisi samalla tavalla hyödyntää pyöräilyssä.

----------


## CamoN

> Ymmärrän, että jousi, esim. pitkä ja jäykkä akillesjänne, tekee kengurun pomppimisesta taloudellista, mutta en tajua, miten jousta voisi samalla tavalla hyödyntää pyöräilyssä.



Olen mieltänyt maantiepyöräni rungon lehtijousimaiseksi rakenteeksi, joka ei ”jousta alta pois” kun siihen lataa energiaa, vaan enemmänkin myötäilee ajajansa liikkeitä ja ajajan yli kymmenkertaista massaa suhteessa omaan massaansa. Ajajalle (ainakin tällaiselle motoriset puutteensa tiedostavalle) on hyvin vaikea kohdistaa kaikkea haluamaansa voimaa puhtaasti voimansiirron kautta takarenkaalle, jolloin erityisesti putkelta ajaessa biomekaaninen hyötysuhde ei ole erityisen hyvä. Jousimainen runko ottaa energiaa talteen ja palauttaa sitä takaisin ajajalle, toimien ikäänkuin yhteistyössä esimerkiksi pitkässä nousussa.

Aika-ajopyöräni runko on sitten taas monessa suhteessa rautakankimainen ajaa. Se ei anna myöden läheskään samalla tavalla ja sellaisina häviävän lyhyinä hetkinä kun esimerkiksi pyörittää mahdollisimman kokonaisia kierroksia suurella teholla kummun yli, sen kanssa tuntee olevansa ikäänkuin suorassa yhteydessä takarenkaaseen. Mutta se on myös selvästi väsyttävämpi ajaa yli kahta tuntia kerrallaan.

Kaikki on tietysti suhteellista. Nämä kaksi pyörää ovat verrattain jäykkiä hiilikuiturunkoisia ja niissä on kapeat renkaat verrattain korkeilla paineilla ym., eli pienet rungon jäykkyyserot on perstuntumalla juuri ja juuri havaittavissa.

----------


## stenu

> Eikö jousen virittämiseen kulu aina enemmän energiaa, kun mitä palautusprosessissa vapautuu?



No energiahan ei minnekään häviä. Muuttuu siitä osa esimerkiksi lämmöksi, mutta se on niin häviävän pieni osa, että en sillä usko olevan mitään merkitystä polkupyöräfysiikan tai pyörittämisen fysiologian kannalta.

Mun oma kokemus omista pyöristä kautta aikain ja vuokrapyöristä ulkomailla tukee CamoNin esittämää ajatusmaailmaa. Sopivasti taipuisa runko "palauttaa" putkelta runtatessa energiaa myös siihen koko kehon polkemisliikkeeseen, koska siinä polkemisvaiheessa, missä voiman tuotto on heikointa, palautuu rungon fleksaus ja se tasaa voimantuottoa. Jäykällä rungolla pystyy ehkä hetkittäin tuottamaan enemmän tehoa takarenkaalle (esim. ratasprintit tai maantiekisojen loppukirit), mutta kuskin ominaisuuksiin nähden liian jäykällä rungolla pitkään ajaminen väsyttää lihaksistoa enemmän kuin vähän löysemmällä rungolla ajaminen.

Odottakaapa vaan muutama vuosi, niin isojenkin fillarimerkkien mainoslauseet tyyliin "stiffest and lightest frame we have ever made" ovat muuttuneet muotoon "most flex optimized and lightest frame we have ever made".  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukka

Samantyylinen ongelma oli muistaakseni jo 90-luvun lopulla esillä ratamoottoripyörien puolella. Rungoista tehtiin koko ajan jäykempiä ja pyöristä tehokkaampia, kunnes tultiin pisteeseen, jossa kaikkea tehoa ei saatu takapyörälle ja sitä kautta alkoi ongelmat ajettavuuden ja pidon kanssa. Nykyisin rungot ovat noissa peleissä käsittääkseni paljon joustavampia (oikeisiin suuntiin). 

Fillareissa tuo kuskin säästäminen kuullostaa järkevältä ajatukselta, ollaan sitten polkemassa pitkää reissua tai kilpailua, jossa halutaan olla lopussa hieman paremmassa iskussa ratkaisuja varten. Tietenkin loppukirissä voidaan hieman hävitä löysemmän rungon takia, mutta jos häviö on pienempi, kuin säästyneet energiat, niin silloin lopputulos voi olla parempi. Rungon suunnittelulla tuota voidaan tietenkin vielä optimoida ja luulisinkin, että se on menossa juuri tuohon Stenun mainitsemaan suuntaan.

----------


## TERU

Niinpä niin, olipa runko miten jäykkä tahansa, pinnakiekot joustavat, etenkin sivusuunnassa kun putkelta runtataan. Jäykkyyttä haluttuun suuntaan, joustavuutta toivottuun, siinä tavoite, eihän siitä toki kaukana ollakaan.
Isomman osan pyöräilyelämääni teräspyörillä ajaneena, melko kehnoilla tosin, kyseistä materiaa en kaipaa, en kyllä kuituakaan kuin sopivina murusina alumiinin höysteenä. Hyviä välineitä parhaimmillaan jopa testiajajien kommenteissa.

----------


## CamoN

> Odottakaapa vaan muutama vuosi, niin isojenkin fillarimerkkien mainoslauseet tyyliin "stiffest and lightest frame we have ever made" ovat muuttuneet muotoon "most flex optimized and lightest frame we have ever made".



Eikä olla edes kovin kaukana. Hiilikuiturunkojen markkinointi säilyi mielestäni jonnekin vuoteen 2013 tai 2014 koko ajan samanlaisena, aina uusi malli oli edeltäjää kevyempi tai jäykempi tai molempia. Vuonna 2015 koko "endurance"-segmentti alkoi nostaa päätään ja markkinoinnissa ei enää ratsastettukaan tuon keveyden ja jäykkyyden yhtälöllä, vaan iskusanoja olivat "rider optimized", "rider first", "comfortable and light" jne.

----------


## paaton

CamoN tarina kuulostaa järkevältä, mutta erot ovat tosiaan laadukkaassa kuiturungossa ja tuossa vanhemmassa aeropyörässä pienet. Todennäköisesti jousto tulee chainstaysta ja keulasta. Minä en usko sivuttain fleksaavaan keskiöön.

Niin ja prätkän rungon on joustettava ihan toisesta syystä. Jousitus ei toimi kovinkaan optimaalisesti täydessä kallistuskulmassa. Jos joku on ajanut joustavalla teräsprätkällä, niin tietää miten vaarallista liiallinen  rungon woblaaminen on.

----------


## stenu

Paaton: kyllä runko fleksaa polkiessa. Vaikka puhutaan "keskiön joustamisesta" (bottom bracket flex), keskiö itsessään ei jousta, mutta satulaputki taipuu ja muut putket kiertyy niin taka- kuin etukolmiostakin.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y9BO08bxhYA

----------


## paaton

Jep. Suoravetoisella trainerilla näkee hyvin chainstayn elämisen. Tai siis keskiöhän tuossa näyttää liikkuvan, mutta kun takahaarukka on kiinteästi kiinni trainerissa, niin takahaarukan putkethan siinä taipuvat kohtuullisen selvästi ihan sweetspottien aikanakin. Pyöränä siis kuituinen focus cayo, joka on käsittääkseni suunniteltukin aika mukavaksi.

Mutta ei tuota ajaessa huomaa. Keskiö ei ehkä anna periksi ylös/alas suunnassa, eli kiertymää ei pääse syntymään. Eikös ne lutterot teräsunkoiset taipuile ihan hallitsemattomasti kaikkiin mahdollisiin suuntiin  :Hymy:

----------


## Kalle H

> Hetkinen, mitä valitsen tullattavan tavaran osalta? ”Sähköavusteinen pyörä ja muut vastaavat” vai ”Urheiluvälineet muut”? ”Polkupyörät muut kuin Kiinasta lähetetyt” ei ilmeisesti käy, koska ” Yhden Kiinan politiikan mukaisesti Suomi ei tunnusta Taiwania (Kiinan tasavaltaa) itsenäisenä valtiona eikä Suomella ole diplomaattisuhteita sen kanssa.” http://formin.finland.fi/Public/defa...&culture=fi-FI Jos Taiwan on Suomelle Kiina, valitsen kohtaan ”Mistä tavara lähetetään?” Kiina. Vai ymmärsinkö oikein?



Laitoin muuten itse tuon ”Polkupyörät muut kuin Kiinasta lähetetyt” kun olen aina luullut/kuvitellut, että täältä Suomesta katsottuna Kiina ja Taiwan ovat eri asiaa/maata, mutta tämä on kai sitten ollut harhaluulo.

Varmaan kannattaa tuosta ihan soittaa ja kysyä suoraan tullilta, he sen tullausprosentin varmaan tietävät. Jokatapauksessa verottomaan Taiwan/Kiina hintaan tulee varmasti lisää se 30-40% tai jopa enemmän.

Edit: kyllä muuten tullin listoilla Taiwan ja Kiina ovat eri toimius-/alkuperämaita, joten tuo aikaisemmin pastettamani vero + tullimaksu olla ainakin ihan oikealla hehtaarilla.

----------


## LJL

Ehkä ot, mutta ilmoitettakoon, että tänään on Teollisuuskadun ja Satamaradankadun välisellä sohjoisella pätkällä havaittu reheväpartainen mies, jolla oli aurinkolasit. Voiko olla, että alla oli muu kuin teräsrunkoinen pyörä???

----------


## stenu

> Mutta ei tuota ajaessa huomaa. Keskiö ei ehkä anna periksi ylös/alas suunnassa, eli kiertymää ei pääse syntymään. Eikös ne lutterot teräsunkoiset taipuile ihan hallitsemattomasti kaikkiin mahdollisiin suuntiin



Noista mun tämänhetkisistä lutteroista se vanhempi on jonkin verran taipuisampi ja tavallaan kivempi ajaa gravelia kuin toi uudempi rosterinen, jossa on putket samoilla ulkohalkaisijoilla, mutta olisko niin, että rosteriputki on vähän jäykempää? Vahvempaa se on ainakin. Cyclossa on 34,9-millinen vaakaputki 0,7/0,4/0,4 seinämävahvuudella. Keskiön jäykkyyden puolesta 31,8-millinenkin olisi varmaan riittänyt. Gunnarin etupää on tuntunut joskus vähän huteralta osaamisen äärirajoilla krossikisoissa ajaessa ja sitä taas en Cyclossa ole huomannut.



Kaikkein lutteroisinta syntyy muuten alumiinista, jos siitä ei tee tarpeeksi isoputkista, koska alumiini on itseasiassa joustavampaa kuin teräs. Alumiinin ongelma on se, että se, että se on muihin metalleihin nähden heikkoa ja kestää huonosti toistuvaa taipuilua. Siksi joustamista joudutaan rajoittamaan suurilla putkihalkaisijoilla ja seinämäpaksuuksilla. Koska pyöräteollisuuden käyttämät ce-normit on tehty alumiinirunkojen turvamarginaalien mukaan, mutta samat jäykkyysvaatimukset koskee myös tehdastekoisia teräsrunkoja, tulee teräsrungoista jäykempiä kuin, mitä niiden kestävyyden vuoksi tarvitsisi olla. Eli minkä tahansa tehdastekoisen nykyteräspyörän kanssa ei kyllä tarvitse olla huolissaan siitä, että se olisi liian luttero. Ennemmin päin vastoin.

Mutta mä en kyllä meinannut saada aikaiseksi mitään alu-teräs-komposiitti-vääntöä tästä taas ja toisekseen kuiturunkoon ne kuskin mukaan optimoidut keskiön jousto-ominaisuudet saa tehtyä varmaan vielä optimoidummin kuin perinteisimmistä materiaaleista ja varsinkaan pyöreistä putkista tehtyyn runkoon.

Tässä on yhden keskimääräistä ansioituneemman runkomaakarin kirjoitus rungon joustoon liittyen ja aika mielenkiintoinen näkemys keskiön joustosta: http://kirkframeworks.com/resources/...al/frame-flex/

LJL: jos epäilet, että se reheväpartainen olisi ollut allekirjoittanut, niin ei ollut. Eilen oli eka arkipäivä tänä vuonna, kun en ollut fillarilla liikenteessä  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Quoc Gran Tourer _Gravel_ -kengät Kickstarterissa 1.3. alkaen.

----------


## stenu

Tommasini Fire Gravel

----------


## LJL

> LJL: jos epäilet, että se reheväpartainen olisi ollut allekirjoittanut, niin ei ollut. Eilen oli eka arkipäivä tänä vuonna, kun en ollut fillarilla liikenteessä



Braaa. Olin jo hetken huolissani  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Munarello

Sellaiset reheväpartaiset pyöräilijät tulee toki testata teollisella sähkömagneetilla, etteivät aja väärillä pyörillä, hättänäm.

----------


## Köfte

> Tommasini Fire Gravel



Ei paha laisinkaan, en äkkiseltään löytänyt putkisetin mainintaa;
vieläkö tuohon siro teräshaarukka :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## stenu

> ..putkisetin mainintaa...



Columbus Spirit. 1550 gramman ilmoitettu paino on aika yltiöoptimistinen. Jos laittaa 250-300 grammaa lisää, niin aletaan varmaan olla lähempänä vaa'an todellisuudessa näyttämiä lukemia, mutta kevythän se teräsrungoksi on silti.

----------


## Taneli79

> True Gritista vielä...Suomessa ei ole toistaiseksi maahantuojaa, mutta online storesta saa tilattua ja pyörä toimitetaan Taiwanista. Hinnat on dollareina, verot ja kuljetuksen saa laskettua kokonaispakettiin, mutta pitääkö vielä maksaa tulli tms?



Kysyin valmistajalta toimituskuluista ja takuuasioista:

"We don't have distributors yet in Finland. What if I have a warranty case with True Grit? Should I sent it to you in Iceland? I've calculated with your online store calculator that True Grit Race Edition Creme Withe - Satin costs 6188$ including tax and shipping. What other costs are there, customs?"

Lauf vastaa:

"We normally don’t go through distributors with our complete bike builds. We try to set up a couple of dealers in each country and supply them directly. Unfortunately the shop I’m currently talking to in Helsinki has not given any straight answers yet. Until we have a premium dealer there, all warranty cases go directly through us here in Iceland, but we’d take care of the shipping.

Regarding our online store, then what you see there is all you have to pay. We take care of the duty and shipping costs.  We are then able to ship it on DDP terms, so it gets delivered to your door without needing any input from you."

Toistaiseksi takuuasioissa pyörän joutuu lähettämään Islantiin, mutta jos neuvottelut Helsingissä onnistuvat, asia voi muuttua lähitulevaisuudessa. Tullia ja toimitusta kokonaisesta pyörästä ei näköjään tarvitse maksaa.

----------


## Kalle H

Aivan hyvältähän tuo sitten vaikuttaa, tuo ddp-toimitus/-sopimus ei ole ollut mulle itselle entuudestaan tuttu.

Takuu hommattun tuossa menee sitten käytännössä samaan tapaan kuin kaikissa muissakin nettikauppa hommissa - myyjällä näyttää olevan aika selkeät kuviot tuon suhteen.

http://www.logistiikanmaailma.fi/sop...erms-2010/ddp/

Pyörä kyllä näyttää aika herkulta, ainoat huomiota on ne, että lokareita tuohon ei kai saa, eikä tuota ainakaan suoraan mainostea Road plus -yhteensopivaksi.

https://youtu.be/kHstTr5tpe8

----------


## Taneli79

Juu, olis kiinnostavaa päästä tuota polkemaan. Haarukka herättää eniten kysymyksiä: pompottaako, kun ei ole paluuvaimennusta, millainen on putkelta ajettaessa, kun ei ole lukitusta...Kiinteitä lokareita tuohon ei saa, mutta 650b x 47 menee varmasti, kun sen kehä on 700 x 30c. True Gritiin menee 700 x 45c.

----------


## Taneli79

Vielo V+1: https://www.vielo.cc

----------


## stenu

^Herättää _hieman_ kysymyksiä...toi ratapyörän bb-droppi ja väite siitä, että se muuttuu rengaskoon muuttuessa nimittäin. Kenties jotain aika perustavanlaatuista jäänyt oppimatta mainostetun kolmenkymmenen vuoden uran aikana  :Sekaisin: . Toivottavasti eivät ole kovin montaa runkoa tilanneet noilla spekseillä. Muuten joutuvat kyllä toteamaan, että meni ns. reisille tää homma - ja isosti...


"..from thirty years working with some of the world’s most coveted ultra-performance cycle brands..."


BB DROP*


_52,5_




*BB drop based on 700c x 42mm tyre. _BB Drop will vary with tyre size_

----------


## kuovipolku

Niin, minäkin olen käsittänyt miten ja miksi "BB drop" ja "BB height" ovat kaksi eri asiaa. Mutta luulen että Vielollakin se on tuosta jonkun jossain vaiheessa geometriataulukkoon lisäämästä asteriskista ja "täsmennyksestä" huolimatta ymmärretty (ja varmaan se sieltä melko pian häviää).

Jännä - muttei sittenkään kovin yllättävä - ilmiö tämä miten gravel grinding -pyöriinkin on syntynyt tämä "ylemmän keskiluokan putiikkipyorien" luokka. Maantiepyöriinhän sellainen on kuulunut jo pitkään, mutta sillä puolella sen ymmärtää paremmin sikäli että siinä on designin ja "yksilöllisyyden" tuoman lisäarvon ohella "pro-tason" ominaisuuksien tavoiteltavuudesta. GG-pyörien alkuperäiseen luonteeseen sen sijaan kuului mielestäni käytännön toimivuuden korostaminen ja edullisten ratkaisujen ensisijaisuus, josta nyt on edetty huomattavan kauas. Mutta voihan näitä luksus-GG-pyöriä ihailla ja kummastella!

----------


## JackOja

Tässä muuten tälläinen juttu (tai no, Niner-mainoshan tuo tietenkin on) runkomateriaalin valinnan filosofiasta. Alumiinia, terästä vai hiilikuitua.
Lelumiini aloittelijoille, teräs nautiskelijoille ja hiilari kisailijoille noin niinku lyhyesti referoituna.

http://ninerbikes.life/which-gravel-bike-is-for-you/

Tistkua ei ollut mukana kun Niner ei siitä runkoja valmista, mutta ylivoimainehan se olisi toki ollutkin.

----------


## stenu

^^ juu noin mäkin voisin epäillä sen olevan, mutta edelleen hämmentää se, että mitä tuolla perinteistä krossigeotakin paljon pienemmällä dropilla on ajateltu saavutettavan. Siihenhän voisi bb-dropin puolesta melkein laittaa 26-tuumaiset kiekot. Jos on kyseessä painovirhe ja mitan pitäisi olla 72,5 mm, niin toivottavasti on mennyt edes runkotilauspapereihin oikein..  :Leveä hymy: 

Maantiepyörien myynti maailmalla ja kai Suomessakin on vähentynyt jo muutaman vuoden ajan. GG/All road/yms. -pyörä on 2018 mamil-pyörä. Evoluutiokäyrä on eksponentaalinen ja valmistajat varmaan toivovat myyntilukujenkin olevan.

----------


## Taneli79

No on tosissaan keskiö korkealla Vielossa! Linkkasin tarkemmin geometriaan tutustumatta, kun tuli uutuus brittimediassa vastaan. Toivottavasti on painovirhe ja vähintään tuo 72,2mm bb drop. Spesifeissä grindereissa on droppia jopa 85mm: https://www.specialized.com/us/en/me...=239500-128841. Ajaessa tulee luultavasti tunne, että on in, eikä on. Mutta mutta, henkilökohtaisesti en pidä siitä, että monet spesifit grinderit tehdään lyhyiksi ja korkeiksi. Tuossa Divergessakin on 54cm raamissa stack 592mm ja reach 373mm. Ymmärrän, että keskiön madaltaminen kasvattaa stack-mittaa, mutta vastaavasti pitäisi lyhentää emäputkea, ettei tule mummopyörän ajoasentoa. Lyhyt reach johtaa ylipitkään stemmiin, jos haluaa virtaviivaisen ajoasennon. Pitkästä stemmistä ei kai varsinaisesti ole haittaa soratiellä, mutta polkukurvailussa ja krossissa se saattaa hidastaa ohjausta turhaan.


Kasvaville gg-markkinoille kaivataan mielestäni lisää kevyitä race-tyyppisiä sorapyöriä!

----------


## Mohkku

Yhdessä hybridisuositusviestiketjussa tuli vastaan Giant Toughroadin käyräsarvinen versio GX:
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/fi/toughroad-slr-gx-1
Suomen maahantuojalla on vain tuo GX 1, mutta esim. Saksassa on pykälää parempi GX 0. Halvempiakin malleja löytyy. Googlella löytyneen jutun mukaan maasturin renkaakin mahtuisi ja kuvien perusteella se on jopa mahdollista.

Front/center-mittaa harva ilmoittaa, joten laskin sen peruskoulumatematiikalla. ML-koossa 612 eli varpaat osuu renkaaseen varsinkin, kun käyttää 40-50 mm kumeja.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Toughroad olisi vähän niinkuin vastaus minun kysymyksiin kippurasarvesta, johon menee tarvittassa reilummat kumit. Rumahan se tosin on.

All models from budget to top-end use the same aluminium frame and carbon fork which is both rack and fender compatible. The seatpost is the same proprietary Giant D-Fuse which flexes vertically to take the edge off bumps and vibrations. Although these bikes come with 700x40c tyres as standard, the frame accepts 29×2.2″ tyres given its mountain bike heritage

----------


## stenu

Paperilla oudohkonoloinen etupään geometria Toughroadissa; loivahko keulakulma, pieni rake ja iso trail. Joku 48-50 mm rake kuulostaisi järkevämmältä ja jäisi varpaillekin tilaa vähän enemmän.

----------


## Mohkku

M/L koossa geometria on cs-mittaa lukuunottamatta hyvin samankaltainen 2013-2015 Roven (56) kanssa. Emäputki on tuuman lyhyempi, mutta stack ja reach 1-3 millin tarkkuudella sama. Akseliväli on cs-mitan (rengastila) takia 15 mm pitempi. En ole kenenkään kuullut moittivan tuon ikäisen Roven ajettavuutta, joten en jaksa uskoa Toughroadinkaan huono gg-käytössä olevan.

Kuntoilijan kommenttin liittyen voin onneksi todeta, että ulkonäkö on asia, jossa olen aina oikeassa ja minusta Giant on hieno. Ei siitä minulle uutta pyörää kuitenkaan tule.

----------


## stenu

^ Mutta jostain syystä uudemmat Rovetkin ovat saaneet enemmän rakea haarukoihinsa ja Sutrassa sitä onkin jo se 50 mm.

En jaksa väitellä, kunhan vaan kerroin oman kokemukseen perustuvan mielipiteeni. Se, ketä wheel flop ja yliohjautuvuus varsinkin paksumpien renkaiden kanssa ajellessa ei häiritse, tulee varmasti toimeen tuonkin pyörän kanssa ihan hyvin. Mun mielestä vaan pyörän geometria on se, joka eniten määrittää, millainen pyörä on luonteeltaan, niin nämä asiat sattuvat kiinnostamaan enemmän kuin jotkut muut.

----------


## Mohkku

Ajettavuus tosiaan kiinnostaa minuakin, mutta tarkoitus ei ollut väitellä Giantista. Minun osaaminen vaan ei riitä siihen, että pystyisin kokeilematta tuomitsemaan lukujen perusteella, kun niin moni asia lopputulokseen vaikuttaa. Aina kun tulee vastaan gg, johon mahtuu oikeasti leveät renkaat, eikä mitään "massive tyre clearance 40 mm w/o fenders and 38 mm w/fenders", kiinnostaa nuo erityisen paljon. Varsinkin, kun paino on oletettavasti kohtuullinen, samoin hinta.

----------


## santei

Sen verran täällä kyselin vinkkejä ja apua, että täs on nyt vihdoin kuva valmiista pyörästä. Kiitos vielä kaikille avusta. 

9,78 kg näytti puntari. Odotin kympillä alkavaa lukemaa, joten aiva tyytyväinen olen. Enkä nyt tavoitellutkaan mitään kevyttä grammanviilaus pyörää. 105 hyde osasarja, Grail kiekot, Thomson/Ritchey putkiosat ja 38mm sorakunkut.

Putkiosat saattaa vielä vaihtua, kun ensimmäinen tämmöinen pyörä itselleni niin ohjaamon valinta kerralla oikein on aika arpapeliä. Pullotelineitä ja runkolaukkua ym en ehtinyt vielä edes sovitella paikalleen.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Hieno pyörä. Erikoinen tuo seat tuben set back mutka. Kaikkea sitä oppii.

e. Mikä on 105 hyde?

----------


## Köfte

^ villi arvaus:
http://road.cc/content/review/181892-shimano-105-rs505-hydraulic-sti-road-disc-brake-set

----------


## Köfte

Kiva keltainen, ehkä livenä hieman limeen vivahtava?
Pienillä tehosteraidoilla mustiin kampiin ja kiekkoihin
(vrt. haarukka) olisi *tosi uuh!*
Kivaa kun mattamusta ei ole uusi musta.

----------


## santei

> Hieno pyörä. Erikoinen tuo seat tuben set back mutka. Kaikkea sitä oppii.
> 
> e. Mikä on 105 hyde?



Kiitti, hetken kyllä itelläkin kestää silmän tottua tuohon tolppaan. Näin jälkikäteen ajateltuna perinteisempi setback tolppa olisi ehkä voinut olla esteettisempi, mutta mennään nyt tuolla kun tuli tuollainen ostettua. Ainakin pitäisi olla laadukas tolppa.

105 hydraulista settiä tosiaan tarkoitin, mikälie oma lyhennys tuo hyde.  :Leveä hymy: 





> Kiva keltainen, ehkä livenä hieman limeen vivahtava?
> Pienillä tehosteraidoilla mustiin kampiin ja kiekkoihin
> (vrt. haarukka) olisi *tosi uuh!*
> Kivaa kun mattamusta ei ole uusi musta.



Vaikea kuvailla tuota väriä. Seeon yellow taitaa olla valmistajan nimi värille. Livenä tosi kirkas. Yksi syistä miksi ko. runkoon päädyin oli juurikin tuo väri.

Kammet ei tullutkaan itellä mieleen, kiekkoihin jotain tehostetta jo hieman suunnittelinkin noiden punaisten tarrojen tilalle.

----------


## Kinppa

Olis pyörän ostaminen ajankohtaista ja törmäsin googletellessa Nukeproof Digger Comp:in.
http://nukeproof.com/products/digger-comp/
Onkos porukalla kokemuksia tai mielipiteitä kyseisestä pyörästä. Hintaa tuolle tulisi noin 1100€. Värimaailma ei minussa aiheuta ilon kiljahduksia, mutta livenä toivottavasti näyttää paremmalta. Jälleenmyyjää ei lähistöltä löydy, joten sokkona ostettava jos tohon päätyy. Vai olisiko about samalla rahalla saatavilla jotain selvästi parempaa? Olen ihan noviisi, joten kaikki vinkit ovat tervetulleita.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kiitti, hetken kyllä itelläkin kestää silmän tottua tuohon tolppaan. Näin jälkikäteen ajateltuna perinteisempi setback tolppa olisi ehkä voinut olla esteettisempi, mutta mennään nyt tuolla kun tuli tuollainen ostettua. Ainakin pitäisi olla laadukas tolppa...



Kannattaa pitää pientä puukkoa mukana, että sillä pystyy ajamaan takaisin kotiin  :Vink:  Tossa mun tolppa: https://photos.app.goo.gl/V7ut5zvNul79iEbJ3

----------


## am8119

> 



Saiko rakennettua alle 2000€ ?

----------


## stenu

All City Gorilla Monsoon. Menee ehkä kylläkin ennemmin jo maastopyörätaijokumuusentyyppinen-kategoriaan, mutta.. 27,5"x2,4"-kokoiset renkulat + maastokammet kuvan kokoonpanossa.



Ps. Mä olin jo vähän odotellut ajan olevan kypsä sille, että vannejarrullisia gg/cx-pyöriä alkaisi näkymään NAHBS:ssa, mutta tähän mennessä tihkuneiden kuvien perusteella ei vielä. Aikoinaan, kun käyrätankoisia levaripyöriä ei juuri kaupoissa ollut, oli suunnilleen itsestäänselvää, että NAHBS-pyörissä oli levarit. Mutta nyt kun maailma on toinen ja paremman pään vannejarrurunkoja ei juuri markkinoilta löydy, niin luulisi että sellaisille customeille alkaisi jo olla kysyntää..

----------


## santei

> Kannattaa pitää pientä puukkoa mukana, että sillä pystyy ajamaan takaisin kotiin  Tossa mun tolppa: https://photos.app.goo.gl/V7ut5zvNul79iEbJ3



Oho! :O Liekö ollut joku valmistusvirhe vai mitä ihmettä. Tai sit huonoa tuuria... Pitänee puukkoa harkita multitoolin kaveriksi.  :Leveä hymy: 





> Saiko rakennettua alle 2000€ ?



Ei, halusin nuo hydrauliset levyjarrut yms, niin budjetti karkasi vähän yli 2300 euroon. Plus vielä kasaus 200 euroa. Hieman lähti lapasesta kun aivan ensimmäiseksi katsoin jotain saksanmaan taejous GT Gradea 699€ tms.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta kyllä tuo alle 2000 euroa toki mahdollinen on kun valitsee vähän halvempia osia.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Gorilla Monsoon, siinä sitä mitä minä haluan, talviksi mahtuu kunnon renkaat alle nastoilla tai ilman. Lisäksi plussana klassinen ulkonäkö on ihan kaunis. Mitä mahtaa maksaa europpaassa. Jenkeissä kokonainen 1999 $ ja runkosetti 850 $. Oliko All Cityllä joku suomalainen jälleenmyyjä ? Jospa normi krossari poistoon ja monsteri tilalle.

----------


## stumpe

> Gorilla Monsoon, siinä sitä mitä minä haluan, talviksi mahtuu kunnon renkaat alle nastoilla tai ilman. Lisäksi plussana klassinen ulkonäkö on ihan kaunis. Mitä mahtaa maksaa europpaassa. Jenkeissä kokonainen 1999 $ ja runkosetti 850 $. Oliko All Cityllä joku suomalainen jälleenmyyjä ? Jospa normi krossari poistoon ja monsteri tilalle.



Turun foxcomp kannattaa kysellä. Kieltämättä maukas pyörä, mutta juuri hankittu diverge myös loistava, siihen menee kylläkin vain 47mm kummi 650b kehillä. ISPeet olis kyl ässät käyrätankosessa talveksi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Gorilla Monsoon, siinä sitä mitä minä haluan, talviksi mahtuu kunnon renkaat alle nastoilla tai ilman. Lisäksi plussana klassinen ulkonäkö on ihan kaunis. Mitä mahtaa maksaa europpaassa. Jenkeissä kokonainen 1999 $ ja runkosetti 850 $. Oliko All Cityllä joku suomalainen jälleenmyyjä ? Jospa normi krossari poistoon ja monsteri tilalle.



Foxcomp niitä myy: http://www.foxcomp.fi/all-city

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Oho! :O Liekö ollut joku valmistusvirhe vai mitä ihmettä. Tai sit huonoa tuuria... Pitänee puukkoa harkita multitoolin kaveriksi.



Ominaisuus. Olihan sillä jo vähän tuntejakin takana, mutta vitutti silti jättää hieno lenkki Siilinjärvellä kesken.

----------


## Köfte

> All City Gorilla Monsoon. Menee ehkä kylläkin ennemmin jo maastopyörätaijokumuusentyyppinen-kategoriaan, mutta.. 27,5"x2,4"-kokoiset renkulat + maastokammet kuvan kokoonpanossa.



Ui. Nam; näyttää olevan kiinnityspisteitä arkikäyttöä ajatellenkin.
Nyt kun tuo työn luonne muuttui pysyväisemmäksi, saattaisi olla 
aika pähkiä tuollaista/avaruuskanaa arkikäyttöön. Kesäkelit mennään
vielä restoteräksellä.

----------


## TheMiklu

Gorilla Monsoonin ainut huono puoli onkin sen hinta. 850 taalaa kääntyy aika moneksi euroksi. Mutta ei voi mitään. Kerrassaan ihq <3

----------


## JackOja

> ... Oliko All Cityllä joku suomalainen jälleenmyyjä ? ...



Foxcomp maahantuo ja Shock Therapyssa on All-City -runkoja näkynyt.

----------


## OJ

All City, ammattimaisen kuntoilijan valinta jos tykkää, että muhvit hymyilevät (irvistävät?) sinulle.

----------


## Mohkku

Nyt täytyy kyllä kysyä, kun merkkinä All City on vieras, että mitä tarkoitat?

----------


## Kalle H

Onpahan nätti Gorilla, oikeastaan yksi ensimmäisistä monster krossareista, jotka näyttää oikeasti tasapainoiselta.

Mun eka (32mm renkailla ollut) "GG" oli juuri All-City (big block) ja sen ainakin runko oli todella hienosti tehty ja viimeistelty.

Vaikka itse tykkäänkin alurungoista niin kyllähän tuollainen siro teräsrunko näyttää jotenkin niin kivan kevyeltä ja linjakkaalta.

----------


## TheMiklu

Ja eilettäin saman konsernin Surly julkasi road plus kategoriaan Midnight Specialin. 
https://surlybikes.com/blog/road_plu...dnight_special
https://surlybikes.com/bikes/midnight_special

Foxcompista näkyy runkoa löytyvän. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

Läpiakselien vinkujille ilouutisia: Croix de Fer:ssa on nyt sellaiset. Ja taas vaihteeksi Reynolds 853:a.

@Bikeradar



Hieno olis, harmi kun tarvii. Mut jollekin toiselle?

----------


## stenu

Jokos tämä (maasto)grainderi oli huomioitu?

----------


## stenu

Makoisahko retrograinderin tapainen.

----------


## huotah

Speksatkaa mulle pyörä. Reunaehdot:

- eniten kiinnostaa teräsrungot
- hydrauliset levarit
- SRAM 1x, ehkä? (ks. edellinen kohta)
- rengastilaa vähintään 700x38 gravdaleille
- kompliitin paino alle 10kg
- 700c, ts. ei tarvitse olla olla 650b (ks. seuraava ehto)
- budjetti 1,500 euroa (sis. kasauksen LBS:llä)

Jos/kun budjetti ei riitä niin osalistalta voi jättää pois kiekot, välttävät sellaiset löytyy jo tallin seinältä.

Saisiko esim. Macho Manista koottua mitään järkevää tuohon rahaan? http://www.foxcomp.fi/all-city-macho-man-disc

Niin ja käyttötapaukset on lähinnä kolmen vuodenajan gg-lenkit ja muu pk-höntsäily. Hel cx ehkä pari kisaa kaudessa, tämä ei paljon paina valinnassa.

----------


## Vivve

Ei taida teräsraamilla päästä alle 10kg järkevällä budjetilla. Tässä olisi kuitenkin muuten speksit täyttävä jos vain koko natsaa https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/730...e-fer-custom-l

----------


## JackOja

> Ei taida teräsraamilla päästä alle 10kg järkevällä budjetilla. ..



Ei ainakaan tuolla toivotulla. Vajaalla parilla tontulla saa rakennuspalikat alle kymppikiloiseen grainderiin hydrolevareilla JOS ostaa parikiloisen (tai ihan inan päälle) teräsrungon eri budjetilla.

----------


## huotah

Niinhän se taitaa olla että jos 1,500 eurolla saisi kymppikiloisen gg:n tai crossarin niin sellainen olisi jokaisella.

Swiss Crossin runkosetin painosta tietoa? Jäsen LJL:n kompliitti taitaa mennä helposti alle 10 kilon, mutta silloin budjetti lienee luokkaa 2,500 euroa (pelkkä runko 1,100e).

----------


## JackOja

Se LJL:n SwissCross oli alle 9kg. Mutta siinähän oli mekaaniset levarit ja budjettia oli madallettu ostamalla palikat Canyon Inflitenä  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Noh, kertokooon itse kunhan bänni loppuu.

Ja alle kymppi kaipais jo hiilarihaarukkaa teräksen sijaan eli toi Macho Man on siinä mielessä pikkusen heikko lähtökohta.

----------


## kaakku

Mut eikös SwissCrossissa ole aika euro-cx geo? Vai muistanko väärin?

----------


## stenu

> Noh, kertokooon itse kunhan bänni loppuu.



Mistä oon jäänyt paitsi?

Mun Cyclo on teräshaarukalla, 40-millisten Nanojen ja polkimien kera punnittuna 9,3 kg, mutta se onkin speksattu ajo-ominaisuudet eikä jarrut edellä...  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## LJL

> Mistä oon jäänyt paitsi?



Sitä itsekin ihmettelen.  :Sarkastinen:  Täällä taas. Jos haluaa kevyen pyörän niin kyllä kevyet kiekot on kaiken a & o. Myös alle 100g penkki tekee yllättävän paljon, mulla on KommVor+ siinä Ritcheyssä

----------


## LJL

> Mutta siinähän oli mekaaniset levarit ja budjettia oli madallettu ostamalla palikat Canyon Inflitenä



Inflitestä on nykyään jäljellä mekaaniset jarrut ja kahvat.. Kaikki muu on vaihtunut, viimeksi kammet 172,5 => 175mm ja takavaihtaja uuteen R8000-sarjalaiseen. Se on joku 8,9kg riippuen vähän mitä kaikkea on rungossa kiinni

----------


## Kuntoilija

Pirun kallista on kasaaminen. Räknäsin hiukan mitä Gorilla Monsoon mieluisin palikoin olisi tullut maksamaan, niin jouduin toteamaan, että mä pärjään ihan hyvin nykyisellä perus-krossarilla. Toiveissa on, että joku ( On One, Vitus yms.) tuo vaikka sitten aluraamisen  pyörän hintaluokkaa <1500€ rospuuttukausille kulutettavaksi, johon 2,25 maastokumit menee.

----------


## TheMiklu

Ainahan on se mahku, että hommaa jäykkäperäisen XC-henkisen maasturin raamin ja kasaa sitä monsterimittasuhteilla olevan GG:n. Vaan onko se jo sitten toisen ketjun aihepiiriä.

----------


## JackOja

Ei kai se sen halvemmaksi ja/tai kevyemmäksi sillai tule?

----------


## Vivve

> Pirun kallista on kasaaminen. Räknäsin hiukan mitä Gorilla Monsoon mieluisin palikoin olisi tullut maksamaan, niin jouduin toteamaan, että mä pärjään ihan hyvin nykyisellä perus-krossarilla. Toiveissa on, että joku ( On One, Vitus yms.) tuo vaikka sitten aluraamisen  pyörän hintaluokkaa <1500€ rospuuttukausille kulutettavaksi, johon 2,25 maastokumit menee.



 Mites joku halvempi runkosetti vaikka Genesis Vagabond?

----------


## TheMiklu

> Ei kai se sen halvemmaksi ja/tai kevyemmäksi sillai tule?



Cuitua saxasta (B-D) mallia Cube ja keulaa kiinasta mallia chinamän.
Jos kapeempi rengas kävis niin sama mesta ja Cuben hiilarirossarin runkoa alle. 
Eeeen oo speksannu ko kaverin puolesta vähä kattelin...  :Leveä hymy:  Mutta kuten sanottua niin menee ketjusta ohite.

----------


## Mohkku

> Mites joku halvempi runkosetti vaikka Genesis Vagabond?



Ellen ole jotain ymmärtänyt ihan väärin, runko + haarukka painaa 3,9 kg. Kuulostaa paljolta ja varmaan onkin, kun pyörä vakionakin painaa 12,4 kg. Kiva tuokin olisi silti kokeilla.

----------


## Gary oin'

> Ellen ole jotain ymmärtänyt ihan väärin, runko + haarukka painaa 3,9 kg. Kuulostaa paljolta ja varmaan onkin, kun pyörä vakionakin painaa 12,4 kg. Kiva tuokin olisi silti kokeilla.



Kyllä näin on, rakentelin M-kokoisen 1x11 GX:llä ja ISP:llä 12kg hujakoille eli kesärenkailla menee lähemmäs 11kg. Tarkkaa punnia en nyt muista, excel-paino punnituista osista 11,9 ilman lokasuojia tahi polkimia

----------


## Late_h

> Speksatkaa mulle pyörä. Reunaehdot:
> 
> - eniten kiinnostaa teräsrungot
> - hydrauliset levarit
> - SRAM 1x, ehkä? (ks. edellinen kohta)
> - rengastilaa vähintään 700x38 gravdaleille
> - kompliitin paino alle 10kg
> - 700c, ts. ei tarvitse olla olla 650b (ks. seuraava ehto)
> - budjetti 1,500 euroa (sis. kasauksen LBS:llä)
> ...



Norjalaisilla näyttäisi olevan uusi gravel-pyörä myynnissä. Ei ole se seksikkäin merkki eikä teräsrunkoinenkaan, mutta paljon fiksumman näköinen kuin esim. tuo CX Killer joulukuusi. Speksi näyttää aika hyvältä hintaan nähden. En tiedä olenko näkevinäni, että tuossa on läpiakselitkin - ehkä joku tarkkasilmäinen voi bongata ne yleiskuvasta. Ennakkotilaajalle vielä tuosta 1299 eurosta -15%.

https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-ltd-apex...143988_1_style

----------


## PK1

Trekiltä tuli uusi GG, Checkpoint.

----------


## Blackborow

Cyclocrossit meni pois muodista niin nyt pitää myydä niiden omistajille uudet muodikkaat GG:t.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Norjalaisilla näyttäisi olevan uusi gravel-pyörä myynnissä. Ei ole se seksikkäin merkki eikä teräsrunkoinenkaan, mutta paljon fiksumman näköinen kuin esim. tuo CX Killer joulukuusi. Speksi näyttää aika hyvältä hintaan nähden. En tiedä olenko näkevinäni, että tuossa on läpiakselitkin - ehkä joku tarkkasilmäinen voi bongata ne yleiskuvasta. Ennakkotilaajalle vielä tuosta 1299 eurosta -15%.
> 
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-ltd-apex...143988_1_style



Öh. Ehkä, ja varmaan onkin, makuasia, mutta enpä ole omaan silmääni toista noin rumaa pyörää vähään aikaan nähnyt.

Ja ei, kyse ei ole white-allergiasta. Ajan semmoisella läskillä.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

Kyllä se verta itketti

----------


## kuovipolku

White GX näyttää tosiaan siltä että kuvaan on jostain syystä valittu harvinaisen isokokoinen pyörä.  Yleensähän markkinointikuvissa taitaa olla noin kokoa 52-54 olevia runkoja jotka tietysti näyttävät sopusuhtaisemmilta.

Norjan foorumeillakaan ei tiedetä pyörästä yhtään sen enempää. Ei varmuudella edes sitä onko pyörässä läpiakselit (mutta arvelllaan että on) vai ei tai ovatko kiekot tubeless-valmiit (arvellaan että eivät).

----------


## Ohiampuja

Aikamoinen peli, alaspäin kaareutuva ohjaustanko ja DT Swix vanteet.   :Hymy:

----------


## Kanuuna

^Todella asiantuntevaa, kuten XXL:n tuotekuvauksissa yleensäkin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marsusram

> White GX näyttää tosiaan siltä että kuvaan on jostain syystä valittu harvinaisen isokokoinen pyörä.  Yleensähän markkinointikuvissa taitaa olla noin kokoa 52-54 olevia runkoja jotka tietysti näyttävät sopusuhtaisemmilta.
> ..



GX PRO Rinnakkaismallin kuvassa vastapainoksi pienin runkokoko. 
https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-pro-18-m...143986_1_style

----------


## Mohkku

> Cyclocrossit meni pois muodista niin nyt pitää myydä niiden omistajille uudet muodikkaat GG:t.



Ihan tervettä kehitystä.

----------


## stenu

> www.xxl.fi



R.I.P. gravel grinding -muoti (22.5.2013-1.3.2018) ⚰️

----------


## Ohiampuja

Oliko niin heikko hapetus,  että kolme kirjainta tappoi koko leikin.   :Hymy:

----------


## Aakoo

No eiköhän tämä kuollut jo siinä vaiheessa, kun gravel grindereinä alettiin kauppaamaan droppitangolla varustettuja maastopyöriä 2.25" kumeilla. :Hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

Eikös gg:n luonteen pitänyt olla vastakohta tiukasti säännöstellylle cyclolle?

Noita droppitankomaastureita olen koittanut katsella kohtuullisesta hintaluokasta, mutta eipä tarjonta kovin vilkasta ole. Lähinnä ylikokoisilla renkailla varustettuja krossareita, mutta yhtäläisyydet maastureihin ovat kovin etäisiä.

----------


## JackOja

> R.I.P. gravel grinding -muoti (25.12.2015-1.3.2018) ️



Mikäs toi aloituspäivämäärä muuten on?  Mikä siis aloitti muodin?

Mutta joo-o, kaikki muuttuu pas2 kun aletaan myydä taviksille. Läskitkin pilattiin. Nyt vielä odotellaan että  TM vertailee "Hiekkatiepyörät"

----------


## LJL

Kyllä rumia pyöriä maailmaan mahtuu

----------


## JackOja

No joo ja sitä hienommalta oma alkaa näyttää.

----------


## On the road

Mielestäni XXL:n uudet gg-pyörät on siistin näköisiä, sopivaa retro-lookia :-) Tuo kaivattua valinnanvaraa..

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Mielestäni XXL:n uudet gg-pyörät on siistin näköisiä, sopivaa retro-lookia :-) Tuo kaivattua valinnanvaraa..



Munkaan mielestä tossa whitessä ei oo mitään vikaa ulkonäöllisesti. Saattaa johtua siitä että silmä on tottunut pitkiin emäputkiin: omassa gg/työmatkakulkineessa se on 195 mm, maantiepyörässä 206 mm ja jopa ns. ratapyörässä 188 mm. Ja muutenkin, kyllä härkänen emäputki näyttää paremmalta kuin 5 cm spacerpinkka liian pienessä rungossa.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Blackborow

Lopetan kyllä GG hommat samantien kun ei ole enää kyse pienen porukan niche-toiminnasta vaan tästä yritetään tehdä koko kansan huvia. Onneksi läskit on huhujen mukaan menneet pois muodista niin on ees joku pyörä millä ajella.

----------


## noniinno

^

----------


## Jami2003

Suosittelen yksipyöräistä. Epäilen vahvasti että niistä ei koskaan tule mainstreamin pilaamaan.

----------


## huotah

Ensi keväänä Stenun gg-klassikolla...

----------


## stenu

> Mikäs toi aloituspäivämäärä muuten on?  Mikä siis aloitti muodin?



Vahinko. Korjasin. Se on se kaunis päivä, kun muuan nimimerkki JackOja aloitti tämän ketjun.





> R.I.P. gravel grinding -muoti (22.5.2013-1.3.2018) ⚰️

----------


## stenu

> Oliko niin heikko hapetus,  että kolme kirjainta tappoi koko leikin.



Life fast - die young.

----------


## PekkaRantanen

Uutta projektia varten pitäisi löytää runko hiekkatieajeluun. Lähinnä taitaisi olla gg tyylistä, yleensä hidasta mutta välillä vähän nopeampaakin nautiskelua. 
Seuraavia "rajoitteita" olisi:
- hiilikuiturunko
- vannejarrut
- lokasuojat kiinni muutenkin kuin nippusiteillä
- 35/40 renkaat lokasuojien kanssa
- Di2 sisäisellä kaapeloinnilla
Laitoin "rajoitteita" koska tuntuu ettei kaikkea ei saa sopimaan samaan pakettiin. 
Hiilikuiturunko koska terästä on jo käytössä. 
Vannejarrut koska tottunut niiden "pitoon" eikä ole tarkoitus ajaa sellaisissa olosuhteissa missä levyistä olisi hyötyä. Toistaiseksi vannejarrut on pysäyttänyt riittävän nopeasti. Lisäksi vannesettejä on jo ennestään jolloin on aina varavanteet jos yhdet menee rikki eikä lyhyt kesä mene uusia etsiessä. 
Lokasuojat max 40 mm renkaiden kanssa pitäisi saada kiinni. Napojen viereen ne saa aika siististi ja tukevasti kiinni vaikkei varsinaisia kiinnityspisteitä olisikaan mutta haarukun yläosassa ja takana pitäisi olla kiinnityspisteet. 
Ja sitten Di2. Koska sellainen sattuu olemaan vapaana ja on se vaan niin hyvä. Ja sisäisellä kaapeloinnilla. 
Mikään retkeilypyörää ei ole tarkoitus rakentaa joten millekkään tarakoille ei tarvitse kiinnityspisteitä. Vaikka kyse onkin useamman vuoden "sijoituksesta" niin mitään 3 K€ runkoa ei kuitenkaan haeta. 
Jos löytyy tietoa rungosta missä em ominaisuudet yhdistyvät niin kiitän.

----------


## CamoN

Vannejarrut ja 40mm rengastila voi olla vaikea yhtälö. Maantiejarrulängissä ei todennäköisesti riitä tila, jolloin pitäisi katsoa cantilever- tai V-jarrujen suuntaan tms. Ne taas ei ole olleet kuuminta hottia pyöräsuunnittelussa ihan hetkeen, joten runko johon ko. jarrut sopisi saattaa taas olla haarukoiltaan ahdas 40mm renkaalle.

Hiilikuituisia levyjarrurunkoja taas löytyy GG-käyttöön pilvin pimein.

----------


## tiaalto

Trekillä on/oli Boone-runkosetti mikä täyttää ainakin hiilari- ja vannejarruvaateet.

----------


## PekkaRantanen

> Maantiejarrulängissä ei todennäköisesti riitä tila, jolloin pitäisi katsoa cantilever- tai V-jarrujen suuntaan tms. Ne taas ei ole olleet kuuminta hottia pyöräsuunnittelussa ihan hetkeen



Cantilever jarruja juuri tarkoitin. 
Ne eivät tosiaan ole kuuminta hottia. Ja jos osassa vanhempia runkoja löytyy cantit niin joko ei saa lokareita tai Di2 piuhoja 😠

----------


## PekkaRantanen

> Trekillä on/oli Boone-runkosetti mikä täyttää ainakin hiilari- ja vannejarruvaateet.



Vähän sinnepäin. Ongelmat:
- kisakireä?
- cc pyöriessä harvoin paikkoja lokareille?
1200 € oli jossain tarjouksessa eli ei mikään mahdoton hinta.

----------


## timpe

> Vähän sinnepäin. Ongelmat:
> - kisakireä?
> - cc pyöriessä harvoin paikkoja lokareille?
> 1200 € oli jossain tarjouksessa eli ei mikään mahdoton hinta.



Boonea voin runkona suositella. Mielestäni ei mitenkään erikoisen kisakireä mitoitukseltaan, aika lähellä endurance maantiepyöriä.
Mutta kisakireä siten, että on ketterä, kevyt ja nopea.
Boonessa on lokareille pidikkeet, rungossa pienet kierteet, johon voi ruuvata silmukat joihin lokarit tulee. 
40 mm rengas ei mene ainakaan taakse. Edessä mulla on ollut 37mm (?) Gravdal nastarengas, tosin ilman lokaria.
Epäilen ettei lokari enää mahdu.

----------


## stenu

Boone-gravelista kokemuksia Tour Dividen verran ja vähän enemmänkin löytyy tuolta: http://bikepacker.com/thoughts-trek-boone/

Veikkaan, että paremmin spekseihin sopivaa tehdasrunkoa ei löydy ennen kuin vannejarrut tulee takas muotiin ja sehän ei välttämättä, tai ehkä jopa todennäköisesti, tapahdu koskaan.

----------


## PekkaRantanen

> 40 mm rengas ei mene ainakaan taakse. Edessä mulla on ollut 37mm (?) Gravdal nastarengas, tosin ilman lokaria.
> Epäilen ettei lokari enää mahdu.



35 mm kolarin kanssa on riittävä jos muut ominaisuudet vaan täsmäävät. 40 mm olisi plussaa. Kesällä kauppapyörässä 37 mm maraton ja se kyllä näin vanhan polven pyöräilijänä näyttää jo (anteeksi) läskipyörältä 😋. 
Pitää lukea tuo Stenun laittama juttu ja tutkia asiaa mistä saisi ja mihin hintaan. Kysymyksiä varmaan vielä löytyy. KIITOKSIA tiedoista!!!

----------


## Kalle H

Kannattaa myös tarkistaa tuo todellinen synergiaetu, jota vannejarrut tulisivat tarjoamaan. Onko olemassa olevat kiekot sellaisia, jotka tuovat riittävästi tukea leveämmille renkaille? Sisäleveys siis +20mm?

Homma helpottuisi rungonsuhteen aivan älyttömästi jos levarit kelpaisivat, hyviä kiekkojakin saa jo ~300€ tuntumassa

----------


## PekkaRantanen

Kun on koko ikänsä tottunut "tehottomiin" canti tai vastaaviin jarruihin ja selkärangasta tulee se "koko käden" jarrutus niin se on suurin syy cantien valintaan. Ja on kokeiltu useamman kerran kavereiden levareita ja pari kertaa menty tangon yli. Ei vanha koira opi uusia temppuja. Ei tykkää.
Vanteiden sisäleveys on otettu huomioon. Taka-akseli pitäisi olla 130. Teräsrungossa tuo 130 mm akseli menee 125/135 perään ihan hyvin mutta kuitu... Pitää tarkistaa mikä Boonessa on.

----------


## OJ

Vannejarru Boone on 130mm. Ja komppaan...ei taida löytyä muita speksien lähelle osuvia runkoja markkinoilta.

----------


## Mohkku

> 35 mm kolarin kanssa on riittävä jos muut ominaisuudet vaan täsmäävät. 40 mm olisi plussaa. Kesällä kauppapyörässä 37 mm maraton ja se kyllä näin vanhan polven pyöräilijänä näyttää jo (anteeksi) läskipyörältä .



Kun ollaan tilan suhteen äärirajoilla, on syytä huomioida todellinen vs nimellismitta. Schwalben renkaat on ainakin minulla olleet aika pieniä, kesärenkaana oleva 40-622 on 18,5 mm vanteella n. 37 mm leveä ja 50 mm Big Apple on n. 45 mm eli veikkaan 37 mm Marathonin olevan tuollaisella vanteella enintään 35 mm. Jollain toisella merkillä 40 mm rengas voikin olla 41 mm ja tällöin Schwalben mukaan mitoitettu tila voi käydä ahtaaksi.

Sinänsä tuollainen n. 40 mm rengas on mielestäni oikein hyvä gg-ajeluun.

----------


## stenu

Bikepacker-jutun mukaan 40-millinen Nano mahtuisi juuri ja juuri pyörimään Boonessa takana ja kyllä sen levyiset renkaat toimii ihan ok:sti vaikka Open Prollakin. Itseasiassa Nanot rullaa kovalla alustalla paremmin, kun ne on kapeammilla vanteilla ja jos on tilan kanssa tiukkaa, niin Nano on noin 38 milliä leveä 17-millisellä vanteella ja profiili säilyy mukavan korkeana ja pyöreänä.

Jos jarruihin haluat sopivasti enemmän tehoa, niin mini-v:t kehiin. Shimanon kahvat + cantit on helposti tehoton yhdistelmä johtuen Shimanon jarrukahvojen pitkästä vetosuhteesta. Sramin ja Campan kahvoissa on lyhyempi vetosuhde, joten samoilla jarruilla niiden kanssa jarrutehoa on jonkin verran enemmän. Jos ei ole tarkoitus ajaa cyclocross-kisoissa, mini-v-jarrujen mutatila riittää loistavasti ja gg-käyttöön ne on ihan loistavat. Tosi mutaisilla keleillä, paljon heinikkoa/nurtsia sisältävillä radoilla mini-v:t on joskus vähän ärsyttävät, koska ne kerää helposti kilon mutapaakun renkaan yli menevään vaijeriin. Campa/Paul MiniMoto -yhdistelmällä molemmat renkaat saa asfaltilla lukkoon hupuilta yhdellä sormella jarruttaen ja sekä teho että tuntuma päihittää ainakin kaikki mekaaniset levarit mennen tullen. MiniMotot on vannejarruiksi kalliit, mutta nuo TRP:t, jotka on tuossa jutunkin Boonessa, ei juuri ominaisuuksiltaan Pauleille häviä.

Mutta ehkä siitäkin huolimatta jopa minäkin speksaisin nykymaailmassa kuiturunkoon hydrot, vaikka teräsrunkoon en levareita huolisi mistään hinnasta.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Puskaradion mukaan Canyonin gravel pyörä saatetaan julkaista jo ensi vkolla!

----------


## Jenkka

Saako avata jo oman ”XXL GG-pyörät” ketjun :Hymy:  ?

Ylipäätään heräsi ajatus heittäytymisestä kaikkien normien ulkopuolelle ja aloittaa puhtaan White suuntauksen mukaisen harrastamisen.  

Läski on jo talon merkkiä, niin mitä jos siirtyisikin kokonaan talliin ja laittaisin maantie- ja maastokalustonkin ajoasuja myöten ko. Brändille. Ainakin porukkalenkillä kaikki väistäisivät viereltä, kun ” pitää varoo, kun se on just aloittanut pyöräilyn” ja GG- lenkeille - jos salakavalasti uisi mukaan-  niin yrittäisikö muu porukka kusitauolla harhauttaa tai jos se ei onnistuisi, niin ainakin rajaisivat pois kuvista.

----------


## PekkaRantanen

> Jos jarruihin haluat sopivasti enemmän tehoa, niin mini-v:t kehiin. Shimanon kahvat + cantit on helposti tehoton yhdistelmä johtuen Shimanon jarrukahvojen pitkästä vetosuhteesta.



Neljä kesää ajettu Ultegran kahvoilla ja vanhoilla leveillä canteilla ja en ole kaivannut lisää jarrutehoa. Ajo kumminkin pääasiassa asfalttia (siirtymät) ja hiekka- ja metsäteitä. Savipellon jälkeen pari lyhyttä jarrutusta ja taas toimii.

----------


## PekkaRantanen

> Kun ollaan tilan suhteen äärirajoilla, on syytä huomioida todellinen vs nimellismitta. Schwalben renkaat on ainakin minulla olleet aika pieniä, kesärenkaana oleva 40-622 on 18,5 mm vanteella n. 37 mm leveä



Vanteena DtSwiss R23 ja renkaaksi aluksi X-One Speed 33 mm TLE. 35-40 mm lisäisi tulevaisuudessa rengas valikoimaa mutta 35 lokareilla ok. Tiesin jo suunnittelun alkuvaiheessa että kaikkea ei voi saada.

----------


## stenu

Rocky Mountainin kontribuutio gg-genreen ja arkieskapismia  :Hymy:  



(Jostain syystä ylikokoemäputki ahistaa esteetikon silmää tavallistakin enemmän, johtuupa sitten pyörästä tai kuvasta..)

----------


## Snapcazz

> Puskaradion mukaan Canyonin gravel pyörä saatetaan julkaista jo ensi vkolla!



Laitahan linkkiä/vinkkiä foorumille jos tällaista tapahtuu

----------


## Gary oin'

> Rocky Mountainin kontribuutio gg-genreen ja arkieskapismia videon muodossa  (jostain syystä ylikokoemäputki ahdistaa esteetikon silmää tavallistakin enemmän, johtuupa sitten pyörästä vai kuvasta..)



Linkkisi videoon oli rikki johtaen samaan kuvaan, mutta kiinnosti niin että tuota tämä siis:
http://theradavist.com/2018/03/the-l...mountain-solo/

Pyörässä mun makuun ylikokoputkia vähän muuallakin, mutta kivaahan tuo seikkailu olisi. Vaikka auton käynnistys tuntuu turhalta, jäin pohtimaan kesälle uusien reittien etsintää samassa hengessä päiväreissuina. Lähtiessä on ne kotiinpaluun ylämäet usein mielessä tappiona jo alkuunsa...

Taitaa olla ikävä hiekalle kun juuri metsästelin Vagabondiin G-onet koossa 2.25" ja Surly Paceriin Gravelking SK:t 32mm. Eiköhän tällä kaksikolla pärjää seuraavat seikkailut

----------


## Mohkku

Emäputki ei haittaa minua muuten hienossa pyörässä. Isompi ongelma on valmistajan nettisivuilta pyörästä löytyvän tiedon vähäisyys. Täältä kuitenkin löytyy gemetriatiedot:
http://www.bikepacking.com/news/rock...o-gravel-bike/

----------


## stenu

> Linkkisi videoon oli rikki johtaen samaan kuvaan, mutta kiinnosti niin että tuota tämä siis:
> http://theradavist.com/2018/03/the-l...mountain-solo/
> 
> Pyörässä mun makuun ylikokoputkia vähän muuallakin, mutta kivaahan tuo seikkailu olisi. Vaikka auton käynnistys tuntuu turhalta, jäin pohtimaan kesälle uusien reittien etsintää samassa hengessä päiväreissuina. Lähtiessä on ne kotiinpaluun ylämäet usein mielessä tappiona jo alkuunsa...
> 
> Taitaa olla ikävä hiekalle kun juuri metsästelin Vagabondiin G-onet koossa 2.25" ja Surly Paceriin Gravelking SK:t 32mm. Eiköhän tällä kaksikolla pärjää seuraavat seikkailut



Oho, kiitos tarkkaavaisuudesta. Korjasin Vimeo-linkiksi, johon olin sen tarkoittanut. Pisteet Pacer/Gravel King -yhdistelmästä  :Hymy: 

Mohku, eiköhän ne tiedotkin päivity. Lienee sen verran tuore tapaus, että eivät ole ehtineet sinne asti vielä.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Speksatkaa mulle pyörä. Reunaehdot:
> 
> - eniten kiinnostaa teräsrungot
> - hydrauliset levarit
> - SRAM 1x, ehkä? (ks. edellinen kohta)
> - rengastilaa vähintään 700x38 gravdaleille
> - kompliitin paino alle 10kg
> - 700c, ts. ei tarvitse olla olla 650b (ks. seuraava ehto)
> - budjetti 1,500 euroa (sis. kasauksen LBS:llä)
> ...



Tämä taitaa täyttää kaikki ehdot paitsi painon.

----------


## Late_h

Tätä ketjua lukiessa on alkanut herätä kiinnostus käynnistää projekti kasaamalla pyörä itse osista (ensimmäinen laatuaan itselle) - juurikin tällainen GG-tyyppinen "jokapaikanhöylä". Nyt tallista löytyy trail-täpärin lisäksi White CX Killer, josta voisi ottaa osasarjan (Sram Apex 1 hydraulisilla jarruilla) ja kiekot. Niin turhamaiselta kun saattaa kuulostaa niin olen myös oppinut inhoamaan tuota Whiten väritystä ja noin 30:llä White-logolla tärveltyä ulkonäköä, vaikka muuten pidän pyörästä kaikin puolin.

Rungoksi olen kaavaillut jotain seuraavanlaista:

https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOBBB...ravel-frameset
https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOSPC...ravel-frameset
https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...sarja/p/22882/


Eli rengastilaa vähintään 40mm, lokarikiinnikkeet (tuskin käytän mutta varmuuden vuoksi) ja levyjarrut. En myöskään mielellään laittaisi yli tonnia rahaa runkoon ja osasarjaksi tulisi Sramin 1x johon olen mieltynyt kovasti niin tuossa cyclossa kuin maasturissakin. Taloudellisesta näkökulmasta olen myös miettinyt vaihtoehtoa, jos myisi tuon Whiten pois ja ostaisi osat uutena, sillä kokonaisena pyöränä tuolla voisi olla vielä kohtuu hyvä jälleenmyyntiarvo verrattuna pelkkään runkoon, josta tuskin saa juuri mitään.

Nykyisessä Whitessä ei ole läpiakseleita ja en ainakaan yhtäkkiä löytänyt muunnossarjaa näihin Formula CX-20/22 napoihin läpiakseleille. https://www.formulahubs.com/product.php Jos niihin ei saa läpiakseleita niin silloin varmaan järkevintä myydä White kokonaisena pois ja hankkia kaikki osat erikseen.

Saa antaa vinkkejä/näkemyksiä projektiin ja ehdottaa muita vastaavia runkoja. Trekkiä ei varmaan edes vielä saa mistään kun on sen verran tuore tapaus ja on varmaan suhteellisen arvokaskin.

----------


## Siemenlinko

^ Muistan lukeneeni jostain koeajoraportista että 38mm rengas on maksimi mikä tuohon Bish bash boshiin mahtuu taakse ja sekin aika tarkalla.

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## CamoN

> Niin turhamaiselta kun saattaa kuulostaa niin olen myös oppinut inhoamaan tuota Whiten väritystä ja noin 30:llä White-logolla tärveltyä ulkonäköä, vaikka muuten pidän pyörästä kaikin puolin.



<jeesustelua>

Tämän polun päässä on purkki viiksivahaa. Polun kulkemisen syynä ei ole White-logon ulkonäkö, vaan se mitä logo edustaa. On-One-logo ei johdata viiksivahapurkille, vaan sivuhaaraan joka katoaa metsän synkkyyteen.

</jeesustelua>

----------


## LJL

> On-One-logo ei johdata viiksivahapurkille, vaan sivuhaaraan joka katoaa metsän synkkyyteen.



Näin on.. Sanoi kuka vaan mitä vaan niin Avaruuskana on erittäin kuuma runkosetti

----------


## Late_h

> <jeesustelua>
> 
> Tämän polun päässä on purkki viiksivahaa. Polun kulkemisen syynä ei ole White-logon ulkonäkö, vaan se mitä logo edustaa. On-One-logo ei johdata viiksivahapurkille, vaan sivuhaaraan joka katoaa metsän synkkyyteen.
> 
> </jeesustelua>



Erittäin hyvin täydennetty!  :Hymy: 

Mites tämä Kinesis? https://www.kinesisbikes.co.uk/Catal...re/Tripster-AT
Saanut maireita arvosteluja ja tässäkin ketjussa taitaa olla kokemuksia rungosta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tähän linkki siihen ketjuun jossa käsiteltiin rungon maalauttamista. Muistaakseni 300-400 eurolla sai vahvan ja kestävän maalipinnan (useampivärisenä ja haluamillaan teksteillä) joka laadultaan veti vertoja tai oli parempi kuin alkuperäinen (ja designiltaan tietysti loistava koska on sen itse suunnitellut).

Mutta tässähän nyt lähdettiin hakemaan muutakin.

PS Ainakin se valkopunainen White on niin hirveä että jos minulla olisi sellainen, jäisi moni cyclocrosslenkki tekemättä vaikken pelkäisi leimautumista XXL-pyörän omistajaksi tai pikemmin sellaiseksi pyöräilijäksi joka ei edes tunne pyöräilypiirien keskeisiä arvoasetelmia eikä sen vuoksi edes ymmärrä mitä muut hänestä ja hänen pyörästään ajattelevat,

----------


## Barracuda

Tossa olis ylivuotisia Ninereita tarjolla jos koot osuu, ei läpiakseleita. 

https://r2-bike.com/NINER-Frame-28-R...lack-Red-50-cm

----------


## kaakku

On-one/Planet X tuuppaa lisää gravelpyörää. Holdsworth Mystique:

Ei löydy ainakaan Planet X:n sivuilta vielä mutta sähköpostiin tuli linkki Apex 1x11 mekaanisilla jarruilla -kokoonpanoon.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Tämä taitaa täyttää kaikki ehdot paitsi painon.



Päädyinkin tilaamaan itselleni tuollaisen Vituksen. Jännityksellä odotan pyörän saapumista. Hinta ainakin oli enemmän kuin kohdallaan: teräsrunko ja kuituhaarukka, 1x11 Apex hydraulisilla jarruilla, hyvät renkaat ja tubeless ready-kiekot. Wiggle-tililtä yllättävästi löytyneiden hyvityspisteiden jälkeen vähän alle 1300 €.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Vielä pari päivää:

https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/973230684725809152

----------


## pätkä

Toinen videopätkä, jossa vilaus pyörästä.

https://twitter.com/canyon_bikes/sta...981253/video/1

----------


## Pietu

> Päädyinkin tilaamaan itselleni tuollaisen Vituksen. Jännityksellä odotan pyörän saapumista. Hinta ainakin oli enemmän kuin kohdallaan: teräsrunko ja kuituhaarukka, 1x11 Apex hydraulisilla jarruilla, hyvät renkaat ja tubeless ready-kiekot. Wiggle-tililtä yllättävästi löytyneiden hyvityspisteiden jälkeen vähän alle 1300 €.



Mahtaakohan tuo Vitus olla ihan prikulleen sama fillari kuin tämä verenti substance II Apex? Jos on niin tässä se vasta kova diili olisikin...

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-subs...oad-bike-oran/

----------


## tiaalto

Wigglen ja CRC:n fuusion yhteydessä ilmeisesti Verentin brändi ajettiin alas ja ainakin osa pyöristä uudelleenbrändättiin Vituksiksi. Mallinimet näyttävät pysyneen kuitenkin samoina joten kyseessä on varmastikin sama pyörä.

----------


## Taneli79

^^^ Ennustan:

Canyon Grinder CF SLX


Tiputettu chainstay
Tilaa 700x45c kumeille
Lokari- ja tarakkakiinnikkeet
Sisäiset vaijerit ja jarruletkut
PF-keskiö
12mm läpiakselit
Flat mount levarit
Runko 980g
Haarukka 390g


Kiekkovaihtoehdot DT Swiss CR(C) -sarjaa. Halpismallissa CR 1600 Spline, kärkimallissa CRC 1400 Spline
Voimansiirron osalta kolme vaihtoehtoa: 1) Force 1x11, 42t + 10t-42t, 2) Rival 1x11, 42t + 10t-42t, 3) Ultegra 2x11, 50t/34t + 11t-34t
Kompliittien kumit Schwalbe G-One Allround 700x38c
Ohjaamo Canyon H31 Ergocockpit CF
Tolppa Canyon S14 VCLS 2.0 CF
Värivaihtoehtoina piristävät musta-harmaa tai harmaa-musta
Kompliittien painot haarukassa 7,6-8,0kg


Kuka kysyy aspasta BB dropit, raket, trailit?

----------


## Kugelschreiber

^mä ennustan että lokari- ja tarakkakiinnikkeet sekä g-onet (vrt. esim. saman puljun cf sl disc) nostaa kompliittien painot haarukkaan: 8,3-8,7 kg. Ihanan kevyttä olis silti.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Ultegraa veikkaisin myös yhdeksi osasarjavaihtoehdoksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

^ Näyttäisi olevan sama vaakaputkidesign kuin krossarissa.. Öö hyi

----------


## Late_h

^ Vaakaputki näyttää kyllä aika varmasti suoralta (onneksi) kun tarkkaan väijyy ruutuja. Mitä veikkaatte malliversioiden hintahaarukaksi? 1500-3000e?

----------


## LJL

> ^ Vaakaputki näyttää kyllä aika varmasti suoralta (onneksi) kun tarkkaan väijyy ruutuja.



Ok, hyvä jos näin, en ole ehtinyt katsoa kuin tuon ylläolevan kuvan. Canyonin "hienous" mielestäni on ollut rehellisesti bulkeissa ja hienostelemattomissa perusrungoissa, en ole yhtään innostunut näistä viime vuosien muotoilukikkailuista. Suutari pysyköön lestissään. Josko grinderi olisi enemmän perus.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Josko grinderi olisi enemmän perus.





Tangosta päätellen ainakin joitain ei-niin-perus -ratkaisuja on tehty  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## hitlike

edit: nevermind

----------


## LJL

> Tangosta päätellen ainakin joitain ei-niin-perus -ratkaisuja on tehty



Kahva jää käteen..?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Canyonin "hienous" mielestäni on ollut rehellisesti bulkeissa ja hienostelemattomissa perusrungoissa, en ole yhtään innostunut näistä viime vuosien muotoilukikkailuista.



Tästä muotoilusta olen täysin samaa mieltä.   :Hymy:

----------


## PekkaRantanen

"Mahdoton tehtävä" jatkuu...
Vihjeiden perusteella päätin tutustuaTrek Booneen. Lundberg:llä Keravalla ei ollut canti versioita mutta erittäin asiakaspalveluhenkisesti järjestivät toisen asiakkaan pyörän pariksi päiväksi näytille. Hienohan se oli. Ja hintatarjous rungosta niin hyvä ettei mahdollisen muutaman euron takia esim ulkomailta kannattanut lähteä tilaamaan (takuu ym asiat). Mutta mutta... BB90 ei tykkää. Hyvin kriittisesti suhtaudun laakereiden sijoittamiseen suoraan kuituun. Ja näyttää ainakin että osa BB90 laakereista ei ole kovin pitkäikäisiä (ruoste... netistä). Alumiiniin, siinä ja siinä. BSA 👍. Pari muutakin pikku asiaa häiritsi mutta ne olisi helpohkosti muutettavissa. Etukäteen luin että piilotetut lokasuoja kiinnikkeet. Hienoa. Saa siististi kiinni mutta valitettavasti vain levari versiossa. Tuon tasoiseen runkoon ei mitään nippuside virityksiä viitsi laittaa. Masensi. (Flunssa oli tulossa - johtui ehkä myös siittä). Valitettavan vähissä on "hyvät" rungot. Vanhempia käytettyjä runkoja/pyöriä olen myös katsellut mutta cantit + Di2 sisäinen johdotus kompinaatiota ei tunnu olevan. Pitääkö jatkaa teräksellä...

----------


## TetedeCourse

Tanko - wow !

https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/973942453786042369

----------


## plr

Jännittävää kuulla selitys miksi se on tuollainen.

----------


## tiaalto

Veikkaan jonkinlaista "jousitusratkaisua" paremman sanan puutteessa. Lehtijousimainen tangon vaakaosa ja droppien kohdalla toinen samanlainen tukevoittavassa.

Oli mikä oli niin keskustelua ainakin tulee syntymään.

----------


## JohannesP

Mututuntumalla päättelemällä en uskoisi et tuollainen pelkällä hiilikuidulla paljoo vaimentaisi. Vähän painoa käsillä = vähän venymää / joustoa. Runtatessa se ei kuitenkaan saisi päästä kovin paljoa heilumaan puolelta toiselle eli saisi kuitenkin olla melko jämäkkä. 
Onhan Laufissakin tuollainen ratkaisu, mutta näkisin et siinä on kuitenki enemmän potentiaalia joustaa kuin pelkällä droppitankolla. En tosin ole tutustunut vaimentaako sekään kovin paljon mitään muuta kuin isompia tällejä eli huomaako perus hiekkatieajossa laisinkaan extra vaimennusta. 

Rumalta se jokatapauksessa näytti. LJL tuon muotoilupuolen jo kiteyttikin.

----------


## tiaalto

Varsin pienelläkin joustolla on kuitenkin aika mittava mukavuusvaikutus. Laitoin viime kesänä omaan grinderiini Redshiftin joustostemmin ja sen vaikutus oli aika häkellyttävä niin asfalttitärinän kuin isompienkin tärskyjen suhteen. Tuon stemmin maksimijousto kahvojen kohdalla taitaa olla parin sentin luokkaa, en usko että tuolla oletetulla joustotangolla pääsee ihan samoihin mutta tuskin sitä turhaan on kehitetty.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Mahtaakohan tuo Vitus olla ihan prikulleen sama fillari kuin tämä verenti substance II Apex? Jos on niin tässä se vasta kova diili olisikin...
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-subs...oad-bike-oran/



Kyllähän tuo tosi samalta näyttää. Katselin tuotakin, mutta valitettavasti mun kokoa ei ollut enää jäljellä.

edit. Eri kiekot. Vituksessa 650b 47 mm renkaalla, Verentissä 700c 37 mm renkaalla.

----------


## Blackborow

> Tanko - wow !
> 
> https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/973942453786042369



Mitä helvettiä nyt taas? Oi miksi jotain noin epästandardia. En tykkää.

----------


## LJL

> Rumalta se jokatapauksessa näytti.



Nyt katsoin videon ja näytti alustavaa itkettävyyttä tuottavalta. 

Liittyy edelliseen ehkä vain vähän mutta eräs duunlkaveri speksasi tuossa itselleen sinänsä varsin eroottisen Ninerin teräsgrinderin, jossa on ison koon rungossa todella massiivinen emäputki ja tapered. Kuulemma jotenkin epämukavalta tuntui, ehdotin ensimmäiseksi kuitustongaa. Kävi ilmi että siinä on jo varsin mukavan oloinen kuitustonga. Ja paksua tankoteippiä. Sitten mietin omaa SwissCrossia ja tulin siihen tulokseen, että se on oikein mukava vaikka siinä on karu alumiinistonga ja ohuet teipit. 

Jos/kun runko on mukava, ei välttämättä tarvitse kaikenlaisia eritasonojapuita putkiosastolla  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## TERU

Luulen tuon viimeisen väittämän pitävän paikkansa. Kun pyörän päällä on hyvä olla, niin kokovartalohieronnasta ei haittaa vaikka väliin tie täristääkin. Oikeastaan tekee hyvää rennolle vartalolle.

----------


## MatiasT

> Mahtaakohan tuo Vitus olla ihan prikulleen sama fillari kuin tämä verenti substance II Apex? Jos on niin tässä se vasta kova diili olisikin...
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-subs...oad-bike-oran/




Kiitos tästä tiedosta!  Tää oli just sellainen pyörä, mitä olen etsinyt.  Tilasin pyörän ja nyt odotellaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Luulen tuon viimeisen väittämän pitävän paikkansa. Kun pyörän päällä on hyvä olla, niin kokovartalohieronnasta ei haittaa vaikka väliin tie täristääkin. Oikeastaan tekee hyvää rennolle vartalolle.



Tämä on niin hyvin ja niin kauniisti sanottu että täytyy mennä tänään tärisyttämään omaa alumiinirunkoista, hiilikuitualloyhaarukkaista ja alumiintankoista "gravel grinderiään" (joka tosin on ihan rehellinen joka paikan cyclocrossari)!

----------


## Kalle H

Tuolla on ainakin jo Canyonin Grailista kuva. Ohjaustanko on kyllä aika hirveän näköinen, mutta toivottavasti toimiva (toiminnallisuus tuossa on varmaan ollut prior 1 suunnittelukriteeri). Muutenhan tuo näyttää ihan sopusuhteiselta.
http://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/4428/c...grail-photos#1

----------


## JackOja

Ei jumaleisson mikä kötöstys! Miksi tuosta piti vielä tehdä sähköpyörän näköinenkin? Karmea tuo stonga! :yrjöhymiö:

Entäs jos haluaa vaihtaa stongan & stemmin, onnistuuko tuohon systeemiin asentaa standardistemmiä?

----------


## Kalle H

Mun mielestä toi noudattelee rungon puolesta aika samaa linjaa kun mitä Canyonin cyclocrossit, maasturit ja maatiepyörät on nyt muutenkin olleet. Eli putket ja liitokset on aika tulevia/kulmikkaita. En tuosta nyt kuitenkaan ihan sähköpyörää kyllä saa.

Täällä on jotain "tietoja" julkaisusta:
http://ridinggravel.forumchitchat.co...9&forum=323916





> Canyon has just launched a new bike called Canyon Grail. We have looked into the new bike that fits the gravel people.
> 
> Gravel, country roads. new roads or adventures. Several people begin to get their eyes on gravel roads or other terrain than the "just" straightway road. Whether it's about driving in other areas or just getting away from traffic, more people have started combining gravel and asphalt to get their daily fix.
> 
> There are many that are open to interpretation when it comes to building the "perfect" grind bike. From custom roadway frameworks to mechanical suspension components developed from mountain bikes, focus on this area has often been a little blurred. Now more and more manufacturers are starting to make a bike between a mountain bike, cross country and road bike.
> 
> The search for a bike that is adhered to the smooth - and stable on the uneven, has inspired Canyon to find the point between speed and comfort. The brand new Grail is their most "adventurous" road development ever.
> 
> Comfort was the area where Canyon engineers set the barren high to give Grail its skills in all terrain. To help neutralize the increase of shocks and vibrations that hit the moment. As you turn the asphalt, they came up with "Hover System".
> ...

----------


## Late_h

Vaatii kyllä silmältä tottumista. Hetkeäkään en epäile etteikö tuo olisi teknisesti hyvä ja hieno ajaa. Olin jo vetänyt ennen julkaisia ostohousut lähes kokonaan jalkaan, mutta nyt tipahti kyllä kuumemittari kerrasta peruslukemille. Toivottavasti tulee vielä alumiinirunkoinen malliversio perinteisemmällä ohjaamolla.

----------


## Kalle H

Mitähän tollainen hiilarivehje tulee sitten maksamaan? Cyclocross versio (INFLITE CF SLX 8.0 PRO RACE) maksaa nyt n. 2,5k€, joten tuleekohan toi Grail olemaan sitten 2700-2800€ julkaisuhetkellä?

----------


## LJL

> Entäs jos haluaa vaihtaa stongan & stemmin, onnistuuko tuohon systeemiin asentaa standardistemmiä?



Nopeasti katsottuna ei, jos kaulaputki sallii niin teoriassa sekin edellyttäisi jotain +45 asteen stemmiä/avaruudetinpinoa. Toi on pahempi yhteensopivuusitsemurha kuin joku Cannondalen Lefty  :Irvistys:

----------


## Plus

^ Mulla oli ostohousut jalassa jo Infliten kanssa, mutta siinäkin rungon muotoilu oli kaupan esteenä. Taitaa käydä tämän Grailin tangon kanssa samoin. Eihän tuosta alemmasta tangosta voi pitää edes kiinni kun ranteet osuu ylempään...?

----------


## LJL

> ^ Mulla oli ostohousut jalassa jo Infliten kanssa, mutta siinäkin rungon muotoilu oli kaupan esteenä. Taitaa käydä tämän Grailin tangon kanssa samoin. Eihän tuosta alemmasta tangosta voi pitää edes kiinni kun ranteet osuu ylempään...?



Joo kyllä vetää murheelliseksi, kun Canyon on sortunut tällaiseen ihmeelliseen kikkailuun. Kyllä estetiikalla on tärkeä merkityksensä näissä. Vähän niinkuin naista valitessa, niin vaikka toiminnallisuus olisi miten kunnossa, pitää myös herätä erootillisia tuntemuksia.

----------


## sf12

Järkyttävän näköinen tuo Canyonin gravel hirvitys! Spessu teki Divergeen tuon joustosysteemin huomattavasti fiksummin.

----------


## Late_h

> Joo kyllä vetää murheelliseksi, kun Canyon on sortunut tällaiseen ihmeelliseen kikkailuun. Kyllä estetiikalla on tärkeä merkityksensä näissä. Vähän niinkuin naista valitessa, niin vaikka toiminnallisuus olisi miten kunnossa, pitää myös herätä erootillisia tuntemuksia.



Kyllä se näin on - näyttää saksalainen insinööri sortuvan omaan näppäryyteensä. Itse pidän Enduracen ja Ultimaten sopivan modernista, mutta pelkistetystä muotoilusta ja odotin kuin kuuta nousevaa jotain niiden tyylistä tarvittavin geometriapäivityksin, lisätyllä rengastilalla ja Sram 1x vaihteistoilla.

----------


## kaakku



----------


## Laerppi

Todella hieno uusi Canyon!

----------


## Takamisakari

Kaakulla oiva kuva tilanteesta. Itte runkohan näyttää ihan kivalta mutta haluaisin ymmmärtää ton sttongan idean, onks toi tehty noin sen takia että ajoasentoa saadaan ylöspäin koska rungossa on luonnostaan matala emäputki vai mikä? Sivultapäin mulle ihan samaa modernia kuin muutkin kanjonit mutta edestä tanko vaatii kyllä "totuttelua"..

----------


## TheMiklu

Musta tuntuu, että siinä on käyttötarkoitukseensa insinöörimäisellä pieteetillä kehitetty laite. Ja veikkaan myös, että ovat tienneet mitä tekevät. Rohkeeta ja röyhkeää. Postimyyntifirma kuitenki ja silleen  :Vink:  Joustaa molemmista päistä kontaktipintojen kohilta.
Tosiaan stemmi lienee tankoon integroitu. Se aiheuttaa ongelmia jos joutuu säätelyhommiin.
Ajaisin.

----------


## pätkä

Ymmärtäisin tuon ohjaustankovirityksen ranskalaisten tekemänä. Tai voihan tuo olla alihankintana Citroënillä suunniteltu :Sekaisin: . Hirveä laitos.

----------


## Kalle H

> Eihän tuosta alemmasta tangosta voi pitää edes kiinni kun ranteet osuu ylempään...?



Itse olettaisin, että tuo on kaksi "kerroksinen lehtijousi" ja vain tuosta ylemmästä tasosta on tarkoitus pitää kiinni. Canyonin insinöörit ovat varmaan laskeneet, että tuolla kaksi kerroksisella rakenteella saavutetaan parempi joustavuuden ja "tukevuuden" yhdistelmä. Jos tuossa olisi vain yksi taso, voisi koko ohjaustanko olla aivan nuudelia joka suuntaan.

Jos ajo-ominaisuuksien kannalta tuota hommaa miettiin, niin melkein ottaisin yksinkertaisuuden vuoksi suoraan jotkut vähän leveämmät 650b renkaat tai vaikka vaihtoehtoisesti lyhyen etujousituksen. Näiden molempien avulla saataisiin lisää pitoa ja mukavuutta. Jotenkin (ainakin mulla) on sellainen kuva, että nämä joustavat ohjaustanko/stemmi kikkailut parantaa kyllä mukavuutta, mutta ei varsinaisesti eturenkaat pitoa tai muita ajoominaisuuksia.

----------


## misopa

^^^ Kyllä. Ja on kiva seurata reaktioita, kun konservatiivista pyöräilykansaa ravistellaan

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Entäs jos haluaa vaihtaa stongan & stemmin, onnistuuko tuohon systeemiin asentaa standardistemmiä?



Tämä pyörähän hankitaan just ton tangon takia. Loppu on vaan sitä varten, että saa kalsaripussit ja kiekot kiinni. Tohon tangon alaputkeen saa valot, mittarit, Goprot yms kiinni pois tieltä ja suojaan osumilta. Ja noin nysä pystykulmanen perinteinen stemmi tai vielä korkeampi emäputki vasta ruma oliskin.

----------


## paaton

> Tämä pyörähän hankitaan just ton tangon takia. Loppu on vaan sitä varten, että saa kalsaripussit ja kiekot kiinni. Tohon tangon alaputkeen saa valot, mittarit, Goprot yms kiinni pois tieltä ja suojaan osumilta. Ja noin nysä pystykulmanen perinteinen stemmi tai vielä korkeampi emäputki vasta ruma oliskin.



Just näin. Tuo matala ja suoraan yläputkesta jatkuva keula on komea.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Tohon tangon alaputkeen saa valot, mittarit, Goprot yms kiinni pois tieltä ja suojaan osumilta.....



No siinä on kyllä ideaa. Ja ahaa, siksihän toi tankolaukku onkin ihan taivaissa noissa kuvissa.

----------


## Juha Jokila



----------


## frp

Ei tuo ohjaustanko paha ole.

Kolme asiaa jäi minua mietityttäämään:
1) Miksi kaapeloinnit eivät mene ohjaustangon alemman vaakaputken kautta niin olisivat paremmin pois näkyviltä? Olisivat laittaneet alemman putken kiinnityskohdan kahvoihin nähden niin että tämä onnistuisi.
2) Miksi alempi vaakaputki on noin paksu eikä lehtijousimainen, onkohan tuossa nyt oikeasti merkittävää joustoa?
3) Yleensäkin ihmettelen onko noilla rungon ja putkien joustoilla enää mitään merkitystä tie ja gravel-ajossa, jos pyörässä on muutenkin luokkaa 38mm kumit alla? Maantiepyörässä 25mm kovilla kumeilla on merkitystä, mutta 38mm kumi vaimentaa jo tosi paljon.

Saahan tuohon kätevästi laitettua valoja ja muuta ohjaamoon kun on putkia mihin laittaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Näköjään kukaan viittinyt lukea sitä pitkää selostusta edelliseltä sivulta. Alempi vaakaputki on jäykkä, että alaote kestää runttausta. Yläote sitten vähän joustaa. Ja kumit auta mitään tohon tankoon. Jopa läskissä 4.8" kumeilla tankojen jäykkyysero tulee esille. Ite ajanut kolmella eri hiilaritangolla samaa läskiä ja niitteknkin  erot huomaa selvästi, että ei tarvitse edes alumiinia paskaan tuntumaan.

----------


## Kalle H

Oli pakko laittaa Konan Private Jake (Punainen) ja Canyonin Grail päällekkäin. Canyonin tanko näyttäisi siis olevan suunnilleen samalla korkeudella, kun Konan tanko on vakio korkeudella (jota olen itse tiputtanut n. 5cm alaspäin).

Aika korkea asento tuossa siis vaikuttaisi olevan eikä säätöä taida olla, joten mukavuutta tässä varmaan haetaan myös korkealla asennolla.

Rungossa on aika hyvin tilaa jos haluaa esim. isoa custom-runkolaukkua sovitella.

----------


## stenu

^ Kuinka saada mahtumaan samaan pyörään #mamil ja #slamthatstem...  :Hymy: 

Ton henkaritangon jousto-ominaisuudet on varmaan parhaimmillaan, kun ajetaan kuvanmukaisesti apinaotteella. Mä kuitenkin näkisin, että gg-tyyppisessä ajossa pääasiallinen ote on hupuilta. Ja kuten Kalle H:kin mainitsi, etupään käyttäytymiseen ja pitoon ei joustotankoratkaisut vaikuta ainakaan isosti. Tulevaisuutta lienee kuitenkin se, että kaikenlainen integraatio ja funktionaalisuus pyörissä lisääntyy kauneusarvojen (ainakin perinteisten sellaisten) kustannuksella. Tavallaan musta on hienoa, että muiden kopioimiseen sijaan Camyon on nyt ottanut selkeästi suunnannäyttäjän roolin, mutta samalla vähän mua kuitenkin huvittaa kuinka se, että kehitys kehittyy, aiheuttaa uusia ongelmia ratkaistavaksi. Tuskin tolla Canyonin rakenteella kuitenkaan saavutetaan mitään erityisen suurta hyötyä esim. tällaiseen ratkaisuun verrattuna.

----------


## Jukka

GoExpossa kuulin itsekin huhuja uudesta Canyonista ja olenkin odotellut malttamattomana, mitä sieltä oikein tulee. Onhan tuo aika erikoinen ratkaisu, mutta paha sanoa toimivuudesta testaamatta. Toivottavasti tuo olisi kokeiltavissa Fiskarsin Bike Expossa 5.5, kuten oli Canyonin osastolla puhetta. Näissä integroiduissa ohjaamoissa ainakin minua mietityttää niiden rajoitetut säätömahdollisuudet, vielä kun tuossa näyttäisi olevan pitkä rungon reach ja tangolla on tuotu kahvojen paikka lähemmäksi, niin tuota voi olla aika hankala mitoittaa itselle pelkkien geometriatietojen avulla. Toivottavasti Canyon julkaisee myös tangon tai kahvojen reach- ja stack-mitat, kuten Specialized teki Awolinsa kanssa. Helpottaisi vertailua itselle sopivaan mitoitukseen. Toinen asia, joka tuossa ihmetyttää on puuttuvat juomapullopaikat alaputkesta (ja haarukasta). Harukan nyt ehkä ymmärtää, jos on uskallettu tehdä kevyempi ratkaisu ilman juomapullopaikkojen vaatimaa lisää rakenteeseen, mutta miksei alaputkeen ole voitu laittaa pullopaikkaa?

----------


## Kalle H

https://www.canyon.com/road/grail/

Siellä ne nyt on saatavilla:
GRAIL CF SL 7.0 (normaalilla satulatolpalla) maksaa 2,2k€
GRAIL CF SLX 8.0 DI2 huippumalli huippumalli 4,6k€
GRAIL CF SLX -runkosetti (joustotolpalla) 2,6k€

edit: hmm, 7.0 versiossa on kuvissa perus tolppa, mutta spekseissä CANYON S23 VCLS CF (25 MM SETBACK).

----------


## Plus

On se kummajainen...

----------


## JackOja

Mitähän noi nuolet tarkoittaa? "No hands beyond this point"?

Pitääköhän takoteippiä varata kaks pakettia kun alkaa uusimaan?

----------


## Kalle H

Täytyy nyt ihan rehellisesti myöntää, että en mä ollut omaa alumiini kankea mihinkää vaihtamassakaan, mutta eipä toi uusi Grail kyllä oikein osuisikaan spekseihin.

*Vain 2x vaihteistoja saatavilla
*Ei road plus -versioita saatavilla
*Ei näyttäisi olevan lokarikiinnikkeitä, joka on kyllä ainakin mulla aivan must have kun pyörällä ajetaan 24/7 ja 365.
*Eikä toi tankokaan nyt kyllä vakuuta. Itse ajan hupuilta 99% ajasta ja pidemmillä (1-2 vko) reissuilla on monesti jopa earo-tangot kiinni, joten ei ole kyllä yhtään mun juttu.

Jotenkin nyt tuntuu, että tässä on tehtyä sellainen hammaslääkäreille soveltua huippu tekninen pyörä, jolla on tarkoitus ajaa selkäpystyssä kädet tangolla.

Toisaalta toi 7.0 versio on kyllä hinnaltaa jotenkin järkevän oloinen, mikä on kyllä ihan mukava yllätys.

----------


## JohannesP

> Pitääköhän takoteippiä varata kaks pakettia kun alkaa uusimaan?



Mietin samaa ja todennäköisesti saa muutaman kerran harjoitellakkin et saa täydellisen jatkuvuuden. Teipit kun menee poistamaan tehdasvalmiista niin kannattaa painaa hyvin mieleen miten saksalainen insinööri on sen toteuttanut. Tutoriaalivideoita tuskin on heti tulossa ellei GCN tee aiheesta Canyonin ollessa sponsori.

----------


## Kalle H

Aika jännä toi tanko kyllä. Tuleeko siinä mukana noi vaihdekahvojen clampit? Sopiikohan noi sitten vain Shimanon kamojen kanssa vai käyttääkö Sram samaa integroitua(?) clamppia?

----------


## JohannesP

Runko ja haarukka kevyttä tavaraa, mutta...

M-kokoinen:
Runkosetti 2300 g 
Runko 865 g
Haarukka 410 g
=1025g tolpalle ja tangolle. 

Tolpan painoksi Canyon ilmoittaa 220g eli tuo tankohässäkkä painaa miinustettuna ohjainlaakeri jonkun 700g?

----------


## TERU

> Tämä on niin hyvin ja niin kauniisti sanottu että täytyy mennä tänään tärisyttämään omaa alumiinirunkoista, hiilikuitualloyhaarukkaista ja alumiintankoista "gravel grinderiään" (joka tosin on ihan rehellinen joka paikan 
> cyclocrossari)!



Kiitos, olen ylpeä jos viisikin kampikierrosta paransi ajofiilistä!

Kun vastaan tulee puolituttu naishenkilö nyökäten hymyillen tai miespuolinen heilauttaa kättään, menee sama viisi kierrosta vielä väsyneenäkin kevyemmin.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB5Di4d1GVE

Bikeradarilla on jo video tuosta uudesta Canyonista. Videolla sanotaan, että halvempi alumiiniversio olisi tulossa myöhemmin tänä vuonna.

----------


## hitlike

Canyon Grail 2018 specifications and prices

Canyon Grail CF SL 7.0 (also available in a WMN build with women’s-specific build)
Shimano 105 groupset
DT Swiss C 1800 wheelset
Schwalbe G-One Bite 40mm tyres
Claimed weight: 8.62kg
Price: £1,999.00

Canyon Grail CF SL 8.0
Shimano Ultegra groupset
DT Swiss C 1800 wheelset
Schwalbe G-One Bite 40mm tyres
Claimed weight: 8.4kg
Price: £2,349.00

Canyon Grail CF SL 8.0 Di2
Shimano Ultegra Di2 groupset
DT Swiss C 1800 wheelset
Schwalbe G-One Bite 40mm tyres
Claimed weight: 8.54kg
Price: £2,999.00

Canyon Grail CF SL 8.0 Aero
Shimano Ultegra groupset
Reynolds Assault ATR Disc wheelset
Schwalbe G-One Bite 40mm tyres
Weight: 8.46kg
Price: £3,249.00

Canyon Grail SLX 8.0 Di2
Shimano Ultegra Di2 groupset
Reynolds Assault ATR Disc wheelset
Schwalbe G-One Bite 40mm tyres
Weight: 8.22kg
Price: £4,199.00

----------


## JackOja

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB5Di4d1GVE
> 
> Bikeradarilla on jo video tuosta uudesta Canyonista....



Samoin CyclingTipsilla. Samassa lehdistötilaisuudessa selvästikin olleet ajamassa.

----------


## kaakku

Hyvä pointti toi jarrukahvojen clamppi. Mutta eikös vanhat retkipyörät olleet kanssa aika rentoja ajettavia vaikka alaotteelta niitäkin ajettiin kun huppuja ei käytännössä ollut?

----------


## CamoN

> Musta tuntuu, että siinä on käyttötarkoitukseensa insinöörimäisellä pieteetillä kehitetty laite. Ja veikkaan myös, että ovat tienneet mitä tekevät. Rohkeeta ja röyhkeää. Postimyyntifirma kuitenki ja silleen



Vähän tekisi mieli lähettää sinne Köblenzin suuntaan joku kirja Nokian matkapuhelinliiketoiminnan noususta ja tuhosta. Testeissä todistettu tekninen ylivoima kääntyy kovin helposti tekniseksi ylimielisyydeksi.

----------


## LJL

> Vähän tekisi mieli lähettää sinne Köblenzin suuntaan joku kirja Nokian matkapuhelinliiketoiminnan noususta ja tuhosta. Testeissä todistettu tekninen ylivoima kääntyy kovin helposti tekniseksi ylimielisyydeksi.



Kyllä, liika kikkailu ja ns. erotiikan puute voivat johtaa siihen ettei kansa osta. Ainakaan itse en tule ostamaan, pardon my vanhanaikaisuuteni.

----------


## TheMiklu

Jäbät on aika kovia mököttään! Älkää nyt heti tyrmätkö. Tuo hoverbar voi olla arkipäivää 2019  :Vink: 
Mut joo... Nyt on videoita katottu ja analysoitu.
Pitäydyn sanomasta muuta kuin, että johan on laite  :Leveä hymy: 
Ehkä joustot etupäähän Laufilla, leftyllä tai sillä joustostemmillä eeeeehkä kuitenki.

----------


## hitlike

Jos jäykkä pyörä ei kelpaa ja on saatava pehmeää kyytiä niin ostakoon 29nerin. Jäätävä rumilus tuo Grail.

----------


## Kyrdis

Kuumeessa kotosalla kun eka kuvat näin niin piti mitata kuume uudestaan että onko se menoa nyt..  Kyllä seuraavan kerran kampean perinteisen teräsraamisen cyclon päälle hieman paremmalla mielin. 

Toki kokeilu maistuisi, mutta kyllä se varmasti kestää pitkä tovi silmällä tottua tuohon tyylisuuntaukseen.

----------


## Kalle H

> Jos jäykkä pyörä ei kelpaa ja on saatava pehmeää kyytiä niin ostakoon 29nerin. Jäätävä rumilus tuo Grail.



Tarkoitatko siis, että droppitankoisesta Gravel-pyörällä ei kuulu saada pehmeää kyytiä vai että pehmää kyytiä ei saa tavoitella estetiikan kustannuksella?

----------


## JackOja

Kun tuo fillari on nyt tarkoitettu käytettäväksi ainoastaan tuolla "Der Hover" -stongalla, niin onkohan sillä minkäänlaista "crash replacement" -takuuta tmv? Tai paljonkohan se maksaa ostettuna?

Jos vaikka kolaroi sillai, että stonga hajoaa. 

Onkohan odotettavissa, että tunnetut hiilarikeventelyfirmat (AX-Lightness, Mcfk, Schmolke...) alkavat tehdä tuosta tuunattua kevyempää versiota Canyon-miehille. Ja vaikkapa yleisille markkinoille mitoiltaan sovitettuna normaaligeometrian fillareihin?

Mitä jos tuo stonga onkin uusi musta??!!

----------


## stenu

> Mitä jos tuo stonga onkin uusi musta??!!



Turha nähdä painajaisia. Eiköhän se Bernat piirrä titamiinisen henkariyhteensopivan rungon sulle siinä tapauksessa, että näin käy.

----------


## Kalle H

> Toki kokeilu maistuisi, mutta kyllä se varmasti kestää pitkä tovi silmällä tottua tuohon tyylisuuntaukseen.



Eipäs nyt vielä puhuta tyylisuuntauksesta, enemminkin yksittäisestä harha-askeleesta.




> Mitä jos tuo stonga onkin uusi musta??!!



Äläs nyt hulluttele.

----------


## JackOja

Sitäpaitsi ärsyttävää, etteivät keksineet muuta mallinimeä kuin "Grail", sehän on jo NoTubesilla  :Vihainen: 





> ...Eiköhän se Bernat piirrä titamiinisen henkariyhteensopivan rungon...



En tahdo.

----------


## stenu

> En tahdo.



Jostain syystä en ihmettele..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Huoleton

Harmi että siitä nyt sit tuli tollanen. Itsekkin alkanut lämpenemään ton suuntasen pyörän ostolle mutta toi vaikuttaa liian monimutkaselta. Eihän siihen saa edes varrellista garmin-mounttia kiinni. Muutenkin noi intergoidut stemmit tekee säätämisestä turhan monimutkasta etenkin kun postimyyntipyörää ei voi edes koittaa etukäteen.
Sinänsä ymmärrän valmistajan kannalta että tehdään epästandardeja ratkasuja niin osien jälkimarkkinoilla päästään isommalle siivulle.

----------


## Kalle H

> Eihän siihen saa edes varrellista garmin-mounttia kiinni.



Kyllä siihen tuollaisen mountin saa kiinni alatasolle. En sitten tiedä, että kuinka näppärä sitä on tosta alhaalta käyttää.
http://www.velonews.com/2018/03/bike...ver-bar_459593

----------


## Juha Jokila

Jengi poraa ja tää on just mitä on puuttunut. Tarvi kuin kattoa mkpaa:n galleriasta brevettimiesten varusteita, niin tuolle pyykilaudalle löytyy käyttöä. Tosin mkpaa ite joutunee odottelemaan kolmitasoa, että kaikki saa nätisti mahtumaan. Ainoo ongelma joka tulee  mileeen, on nojatangon kiinnitys, joka ei ihan taida kestää tossa joustoluiskassa.

P7230007 by Mikko Mäkipää, on Flickr

----------


## Huoleton

Kätevästi kyllä keksitty uus ongelma ja siihen uus ratkasu jonka saa samasta kaupasta.
Ehkä toi on vähän perustellumpi kun trekin systeemi jossa haarukka voi osua alaputkeen josta syystä pitää olla erikoisstemmi jota myy vaan trek.
Nää integroidut stemmijutut on sentään usein hienomman näkösiä kun perinteiset. Sanotaan vaikka että just tähän ei silmä vielä ole tottunut. Runko on muuten mun mielestä ihan kivan näkönen kun on vähän maastopyörävaikutetta mutta silti tollasta aeropyöräotetta visuaalisesti. Tangon muotokielen viesti tuntuu olevan "ihme hässäkkä".

----------


## Huoleton

> Jengi poraa ja tää on just mitä on puuttunut.



Sittenhän toi on hieno homma jos se vastaa johonkin oikeaan tarpeeseen.
Itellä ei ole tuollaista tarvetta ollut, mutta eihän kaikki pyörän pidäkkään olla suunniteltu juuri minulle. Voihan olla niinkin että en vaan tiennyt että tarvitsin tommosta ja sitten kun sen hommaa niin ihmettelee miten tuli ennen toimeen.
Äkkiä tulis mieleen että vielä parempi olis jos se lisäpoikkipuu olis ihan normaalitangossa kiinni. Sehän vois olla minkä vaan tangon lisävaruste. Voi tietty olla että brevettihommissa juuri tuosta designistä on enemmän etua jostain muusta syystä niin että ongelmat ratkeaa parhaiten nimeomaan tommosilla erikoisosilla.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Jos tuo Graveli on liian eksoottinen, niin eikö silloin kuituinen Inflite kelpaa?

Pakkohan siitä on jotenkin erottauduttava.  :Hymy:

----------


## ahuji

Saiskohan ton tangon tuohon CF infliteen? Saattaisi aiheuttaa kaatumisia ajellessa kun vastaantulijat oksentelevat. 
Heikointa tuossa pyörässä on tuo rengastila.. roadccn mukaan vain 42mm kumi mahtuu. Nykyiseen inflite Al mahtuu 40mm joten huikeat kaksi milliä lisätilaa

----------


## stenu

> tuolle pyykilaudalle löytyy käyttöä






Tuolla koeajoraporttia: https://grit.cx/news/2018/03/first-r...yes-those-bars

----------


## Kalle H

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsHBdDfqRBM

Canyon on julkaissut myös videon laukkujen asentamista. Samanlaista suojateippaulua ja remmien kiinnittelyä tuo näyttää olevan kun muidenkin geneeristen laukkujen kanssa (Canyonhan hehkuttaa tuota TopPeak-yhteistyötä, jota tässä on hyödynnetty).
Taas ihmetyttää se, että miksi tuohon ei ole suoraan laitettu alaputkeen kiinni paikkaa kolmannelle juomapullolle, myös yläputkessa voisi olla kunnollinen kiinnityspaikka feed bagille ja toki sen runkolaukunkin saisi nätimmin kiinni pulteilla runkoon... ja sitten vielä ne lokarikiinnikkeet puuttuu, en vain ymmärrä.

Tuntuu nyt tuonkin osalta vähän siltä, että homma on vaan roiskaistu kasaan kun bikepacking-touhu on nyt niin kovin muodikasta. Onkohan tuossa videolla muuten vääränkokoinen runkolaukku, vai onko niitäkin vain yhtä kokoa (pienimmän rungon mukaan?).

Jos tuota pyörää katsoo ilman ohjaustankoa, niin se näyttää kyllä mun silmään todella nätiltä, etenkin noiden kuitukiekkojen kanssa - mutta jotenkin en vaan saa kiinni tuosta speksailusta (2x vaihteet), tankovirityksestä tai bikepackin-ominaisuuksista.

----------


## Late_h

Canyon on myös mahtanut tarkoituksella erottautua uudella Graililla perinteisemmästä Inflitestä. Jos Grail olisi perinteisemmällä ohjaamoratkaisulla toteutettu ja tarjottu Sram 1x voimansiirto, olisi se ollut liian samanlainen ja jo uutuusarvonsakin puolesta vienyt (kaiken) huomion Infliteltä. Nyt Grail on omassa "nicheessään" (toivotaan että joku ostaakin noita) ja samalla tuo Canyonia esiin markkinoilla edelläkävijän roolissa eikä vain edullisten nettimyyntipyörien kasvottomana kauppana.

----------


## kukavaa

Kyllä siihen saa tavallisemmankin stonga/stemmi yhdistelmän. Toki Kanjosta pitää olla. Semmosen kanssa ois kiva nähdä kuva, kun on ihan kivan futuristinen ja nopea runko.

----------


## Barracuda

> Kyllä siihen saa tavallisemmankin stonga/stemmi yhdistelmän. Toki Kanjosta pitää olla. Semmosen kanssa ois kiva nähdä kuva, kun on ihan kivan futuristinen ja nopea runko.



Mahtaako onnistua erikoisen etuputken takia. Normistemmi jää kovin alas. 
Jostakin syystä rungon stack on ilmoitettu parvekelaatikkotelineen ylätasolle.
Varmaan ajateltu että näin hienoa fillaria ei pilata normiosilla.

----------


## Mohkku

Jos muu pyöräilymaailma kuohuu samaa tahtia fillarifoorumin kanssa, ainakin onnistunut mainoskikka tuo ohjaustankosysteemi oli. Mutta oliko pyörässä jotain muuta erikoista, kun ainakaan geometria ei mitenkään poikkea muista graveleista? Ilmoitetuista mitoista vain ohjauskulma ehkä hiukan tavanomaista jyrkempi (M-koossa 72,5 astetta). Stackin ja reachin mittaustapa poikkeaa normaalista, joten esim. M-koon 458 mm reach ei ole ihan niin raju miltä kuulostaa.

Mustavihreä väritys on kyllä hieno. Ja pienimpien runkojen 650b-kiekot jatkaa maasturien aloittamaa viisasta linjaa.

----------


## kukavaa

> Mahtaako onnistua erikoisen etuputken takia. Normistemmi jää kovin alas. 
> Jostakin syystä rungon stack on ilmoitettu parvekelaatikkotelineen ylätasolle.
> Varmaan ajateltu että näin hienoa fillaria ei pilata normiosilla.



Mahtaa onnistua mutta Canjosta pitää olla:
"Canyon did point out that it would be possible to run any of its H-series integrated cockpits on the Grail — such as the aforementioned the H31 Ergocockpit — which would nicely integrate with the front of the bike, but again, this would still result in an insanely aggressive position for a gravel bike."

Ja stongan mitatkin on:

----------


## Plus

On kyllä lyhyt ja korkea, L-koossa 90mm 15° stemmi. Ja tangon alaspäin laskeminen tuosta vasta naurettavan näköisen tekeekin, kun tulee ylimääräinen pykälä sivuprofiiliin. Koska tanko on noin korkealla, minä ainakin ajaisin röykkyiset kohdat dropeilta. Siinä ei taas yläotteen joustosta ole mitään iloa. Eipä tuo taida kahvoiltakaan ajaessa joustaa mitenkään erityisemmin. Kuka nyt ylipäänsä yläotteelta ajaa missään pahoissa paikoissa?

Mielenkiintoista, että postimyyntipyörän geometriasta ilmoitetaan ainoastaan epästandardilla tavalla mitattu stack ja reach, ei vaakaputken mittaa. Ja miksi 172,5mm kammet 184-189-senttisille tarkoitetussa pyörässä...
Ja mikä helvetti siinä on että BB droppia ei kerrota ikinä. Naurattaa ja vituttaa yhtäaikaa, ehkä odotin tältä uutuudelta liikoja.

----------


## JohannesP

Kattelin pikasesti skippailen Bikeradarin videoo ja oliko siin tangossaki jonkinlainen varotusteksti laitettu nuolien väliin. Mietin vain kuinka helposti se napsahtaa poikki kaaduttaessa. Tuskin mikään kovin halpa tuollainen on erikseen ostettuna.

----------


## stenu

> On kyllä lyhyt ja korkea, L-koossa 90mm 15° stemmi. Ja tangon alaspäin laskeminen tuosta vasta naurettavan näköisen tekeekin, kun tulee ylimääräinen pykälä sivuprofiiliin. Koska tanko on noin korkealla, minä ainakin ajaisin röykkyiset kohdat dropeilta. Siinä ei taas yläotteen joustosta ole mitään iloa. Eipä tuo taida kahvoiltakaan ajaessa joustaa mitenkään erityisemmin. Kuka nyt ylipäänsä yläotteelta ajaa missään pahoissa paikoissa?
> 
> Mielenkiintoista, että postimyyntipyörän geometriasta ilmoitetaan ainoastaan epästandardilla tavalla mitattu stack ja reach, ei vaakaputken mittaa. Ja miksi 172,5mm kammet 184-189-senttisille tarkoitetussa pyörässä...
> Ja mikä helvetti siinä on että BB droppia ei kerrota ikinä. Naurattaa ja vituttaa yhtäaikaa, ehkä odotin tältä uutuudelta liikoja.



Ei kerrota myöskään trailia tai haarukan rakea. Muuten XXL-tyylistä markkinointijargonia kyllä riitti suomenkielisillä Canyonin sivuilla. Se nauratti.

Grit CX:n rapsassa mainittiin, että dropeilta ajaen olisi tavallista tankoa vähemmän joustava. Lisäksi poikkitanko määrittää otekohdan dropeilta yhteen paikkaan peukkujen takia. Ja tangon kulmaa ei tietenkään pysty säätämään. Mä tykkäisin tasaisemmasta siirtymästä tangon yläosasta kahvoille.

----------


## Aakoo

Tuo tanko on tehty tohon Grailiin vain viemään huomiota siitä tosiasiasta, että onhan toi runkokin ihan älyttömän ruma. Itse fillarikin on tosin tehty varmaan siksi, että maailmassa olisi edes jotain minkä vierellä Inflite cf näyttäisi jotenkuten siedettävältä.

----------


## Barracuda

> Mahtaa onnistua mutta Canjosta pitää olla:
> "Canyon did point out that it would be possible to run any of its H-series integrated cockpits on the Grail — such as the aforementioned the H31 Ergocockpit — which would nicely integrate with the front of the bike, but again, this would still result in an insanely aggressive position for a gravel bike."
> 
> Ja stongan mitatkin on:



Joo siis tarkoitin että varmaan teknisesti onnistuu mutta kun cocpitin korkeus muuttuu tuon reilu 8 cm muuttuu koko pyörä aikalailla toiseksi. 
Eikä välttämättä paremmaksi, mene ja tiedä.

----------


## LJL

> Joo siis tarkoitin että varmaan teknisesti onnistuu mutta kun cocpitin korkeus muuttuu tuon reilu 8 cm muuttuu koko pyörä aikalailla toiseksi. 
> Eikä välttämättä paremmaksi, mene ja tiedä.



En ehtinyt katsoa geometriataulukkoa mutta silmämääräisesti normistonga tulee kyllä aivan liian alas satulaan nähden, jos on pelkkä suora stemmi ja that's it. Taannoin Look xc-pyörissä oli samantyyppistä viritystä emäputki/stemmi-osastolla mutta muistaakseni noihin oli tarjolla erilaisia stemmejä, samoin kuin Cannondalen OPI.. Jos Canyon ei tarjoa jotain ratkaisua saada normistongaa ylemmäs niin varmaankin karsii ostajia ja silloin mielestäni puhutaan Camonin toteamasta ylimielisyydestä, ei välttämättä muuten mutta bisneksen kannalta

----------


## LJL

> Kahva jää käteen..?



Nyt kun katsoo kuvaa niin siinä oli enemmän "järkeä"

----------


## stenu

> "Mahdoton tehtävä" jatkuu...
> Vihjeiden perusteella päätin tutustuaTrek Booneen. Lundberg:llä Keravalla ei ollut canti versioita mutta erittäin asiakaspalveluhenkisesti järjestivät toisen asiakkaan pyörän pariksi päiväksi näytille. Hienohan se oli. Ja hintatarjous rungosta niin hyvä ettei mahdollisen muutaman euron takia esim ulkomailta kannattanut lähteä tilaamaan (takuu ym asiat). Mutta mutta... BB90 ei tykkää. Hyvin kriittisesti suhtaudun laakereiden sijoittamiseen suoraan kuituun. Ja näyttää ainakin että osa BB90 laakereista ei ole kovin pitkäikäisiä (ruoste... netistä). Alumiiniin, siinä ja siinä. BSA . Pari muutakin pikku asiaa häiritsi mutta ne olisi helpohkosti muutettavissa. Etukäteen luin että piilotetut lokasuoja kiinnikkeet. Hienoa. Saa siististi kiinni mutta valitettavasti vain levari versiossa. Tuon tasoiseen runkoon ei mitään nippuside virityksiä viitsi laittaa. Masensi. (Flunssa oli tulossa - johtui ehkä myös siittä). Valitettavan vähissä on "hyvät" rungot. Vanhempia käytettyjä runkoja/pyöriä olen myös katsellut mutta cantit + Di2 sisäinen johdotus kompinaatiota ei tunnu olevan. Pitääkö jatkaa teräksellä...



Tuli mieleen tämä kotimais-italialainen vaihtoehto, jonka hintatasosta mulla ei kyllä ole mitään käsitystä, mutta speksit täyttyy ja geometriankin saa viilattua mieleisekseen.

*Cyclo Cross 2*Runko: 1 100 gHaarukka: 450 gRunko:Päällyskangas 3K CarboniaMateriaali: Carbon 3K korkea moduulinen, kuiduilla esikyllästetty. Neljässä pääputkessa optimoitu muoto ja tarkoin harkitut suunnat. Kerrospaksuudet kudosrakenteessa, jolloin kuormituksessa saadaan teho sinne missä sitä tarvitaan.Jarrut: Cantilever, V-jarru sekä levyjarrumahdollisuus. Sisäinen tai ulkoinen vienti.Vaihevaijerit:Sisäinen tai ulkoinenValmius: EPS Di2 ShimanoKeskiö: PRESS FIT  865, BSA ja BB30Istuinkannatin: Integroitu tai perinteinen 31,6Ohjainlaakeri: 1” 1/8 – 1” ½Haarukka: täys-carbon

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Canyon on myös mahtanut tarkoituksella erottautua uudella Graililla perinteisemmästä Inflitestä. Jos Grail olisi perinteisemmällä ohjaamoratkaisulla toteutettu ja tarjottu Sram 1x voimansiirto, olisi se ollut liian samanlainen...



Omasta mielestäni en ole elämänkatsomukseltani mikään konservatiivi, mutta jostain kumman syytä kaikkien esineiden ja tavaroiden arvotuksessa olen hyvinkin vanhoollinen. Erikoista.   :Vink: 
Olen hyvin tyytyväinen että kotona pahvilaatikosta löytyy kasausta odottava alumiini Inflite.   :Hymy:

----------


## zander



----------


## PekkaRantanen

> Tuli mieleen tämä kotimais-italialainen vaihtoehto, jonka hintatasosta mulla ei kyllä ole mitään käsitystä, mutta speksit täyttyy ja geometriankin saa viilattua mieleisekseen.



Kiitos stenu. Tuo liike ja sen valikoima olikin unohtunut vaikka siellä on muutaman kerran vierailtukin. Soitin ja kyselin; BSA, cantit ... Ihan hyvältä vaikuttaa. Pitää mennä paikan päälle selvittämään lisää. Ja hinta on 2k€ luokkaa eli hintava. Mutta jos siihen saa kaikki mitä haluaa niin onko se paljon? Ja jos vertaa Chebicin ja Trek Boone runkoja niin molemmat ovat riittävän hyviä tällaiselle harrastaja pyöräilijälle.

----------


## Laerppi

Canyon laittoi kyllä nyt uudet standardit gravel grindingiin, muut on kaukana takana. Aikalailla täydellisen oloinen uusi Grail.

----------


## Kalle H

> Canyon laittoi kyllä nyt uudet "standardit" gravel grindingiin.



^Korjasin/tarkensin hieman tuota, alla lisätietoja standardeista ja järjestöistä, jotka niitä tyypillisesti hyväksyvät. Kun kyseessä on yksittäisen valmistajan sooloilu, ei voida puhua mielestäni standardista.
https://fi.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standardi
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technical_standard

----------


## hitlike

> ^Korjasin/tarkensin hieman tuota, alla lisätietoja standardeista ja järjestöistä, jotka niitä tyypillisesti hyväksyvät. Kun kyseessä on yksittäisen valmistajan sooloilu, ei voida puhua mielestäni standardista.
> https://fi.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standardi
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technical_standard



Käyttä Laerppi varmaan yritti vihjata että Canyonin ideat on niin hyviä että niistä tulee uusia standardeja. Näinhän ei tietenkään ole, esim tuo hover bar on lääke "ongelmaan" jota ei edes ole olemassa, eli väkisin keksitään ongelma jotta saadaan "innovoida" ratkaisu. Plus tietysti se että tuo tanko on ruma kuin **** tulee estämään sen yleistymisen.

----------


## Takamisakari

Mä tykkään edelleen. Mun pitkälle ja jäykälle selälle korkeammalla olevat dropit on just hyvä (eli alaotteella voi ajaa pidempiä matkoja), toisaalta taas jossain työmatkapyörittelyssä korkea asento hupuilta toimii myös. Mutta noi lokaripaikat, pullotelineiden paikat yms on kyllä selkeä puute. Luulisi että teutonitkin ajaa tuollaisilla "bike-packingiä" eikä vaan suhaile kauniissa puistoissa lehtikasoissa kuten nettisivuillaan. Mun mielestä tommonen esteettisesti päräyttävä on hieno, ei sitä kaikkien tartte ostaa jos pelottaa..

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Mä tykkään edelleen. Mun pitkälle ja jäykälle selälle korkeammalla olevat dropit on just hyvä (eli alaotteella voi ajaa pidempiä matkoja), toisaalta taas jossain työmatkapyörittelyssä korkea asento hupuilta toimii myös.



Ei kai tuolla Canyonin härvelillä mitään tekemistä tangon korkeuden kanssa ole? Täsmälleen samaan lopputulokseen pääsisi vähän pidemmällä emäputkella ja/tai stemmillä, jossa on nousua. Ideana on lisääntynyt jousto, eli tanko suodattaa tärinöitä pois hupuilta ajaessa.

----------


## JackOja

> ...tanko suodattaa tärinöitä pois hupuilta ajaessa.



Mahtaako suodattaa muuten kuin apinaotteella jos kerran alaote on maksimaalisen tukeva?

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Mahtaako suodattaa muuten kuin apinaotteella jos kerran alaote on maksimaalisen tukeva?



Joo, ajatusvirhe. Tietenkin noin miten sanoit.

----------


## EsaJ

> Mutta noi lokaripaikat, pullotelineiden paikat yms on kyllä selkeä puute. Luulisi että teutonitkin ajaa tuollaisilla "bike-packingiä" eikä vaan suhaile kauniissa puistoissa lehtikasoissa kuten nettisivuillaan. Mun mielestä tommonen esteettisesti päräyttävä on hieno, ei sitä kaikkien tartte ostaa jos pelottaa..



Onhan tossa pullotelineille ja lokareille kierteet rungossa...

----------


## Takamisakari

> Ei kai tuolla Canyonin härvelillä mitään tekemistä tangon korkeuden kanssa ole? Täsmälleen samaan lopputulokseen pääsisi vähän pidemmällä emäputkella ja/tai stemmillä, jossa on nousua. Ideana on lisääntynyt jousto, eli tanko suodattaa tärinöitä pois hupuilta ajaessa.



Totta ilman muuta, mutta ei tohon oikein karmealla nousulla oleva stemmi tai massiivinen emäputki sovi, sitä tarkoitin. Että siis mulle tuo tankohirvitys on OK tollaseen runkohirvitykseen. Kolmas pullopaikka /työkalupullo kelpais ittelle, mutta noita lokarikierteitä en kyllä huomannut vaikka yritin tihrustaa..

----------


## JackOja

> ...mutta noita lokarikierteitä en kyllä huomannut vaikka yritin tihrustaa..



Ne on siellä seatstayn sisäreunalla.

----------


## Kalle H

> Ne on siellä seatstayn sisäreunalla.



Mihis se ylä kiinnikke tossa leivotaan kiinni? Tuleeko takahaarukkaan joku jatkopala tms?

----------


## Jenkka

Katso käyttäjän @HANVEDDEGEM twiitti: https://twitter.com/HANVEDDEGEM/stat...796052480?s=09

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Jokila

Nätti ja halpa kuten Scottilta ja XXL:ltä voi odottaakkin.

----------


## carp

Canyonin nykyiset aerocockpitit H31/H36 maksavat varaosina sopivat: 399,95€

https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/accesso...open=&id=61696

Mikähän mahtaa olla tuon uuden hinta jos tarvitsisi uusia?

----------


## LJL

> Canyonin nykyiset aerocockpitit H31/H36 maksavat varaosina sopivat: 399,95€



Piristävästi samassa sydänkohtausvaaraa aiheuttavassa hintaluokassa kuin Ritcheyn WCS-cuitustonga/stemmi-yhdistelmät. Tosin ei niitä taida saada Canyonin "rakastettavalle" kaulaputkikoolle 1-1/4"  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PK1

Mun mielestä uusi Canyon on hyvän näköinen laitos, ja kelpaisi omaan kalustoon hyvin.

----------


## Anubis

Samaa mieltä. Ihme ruikutusta, että keksitään ongelma johon muka ratkaisu. Ainakin tässä vaiheessa, myyntiluvut sitten myöhemmin kertovat onko toi hyvä idea.

----------


## LJL



----------


## LJL

Nämä vaan paranee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Täsmälleen samaan lopputulokseen pääsisi vähän pidemmällä emäputkella ja/tai stemmillä, jossa on nousua...



Myös melkein yhtä rumaan..  :Vink:  Jos siis pitää välttämättä saada se tanko satulan korkeudelle stemmi slämmättynä. Toi on vissiin tänään esitelty Salsan uusi Journeyman.

----------


## hitlike

^ Joissain kuvissa tuo Journeyman näyttää ihan normaalilta (tai siis niin normaalilta kuin droppitangollinen maastopyörän runko voi näyttää). Onko tuo joku XL koko?

----------


## stenu

Mr. R. Sachs: https://www.instagram.com/p/BgZI5Aojiqx/

----------


## Taneli79

Cyclingtipsin toimittaja vertaa Grailin tangon yläosan tärinänsuodatusta tuplatankonauhaan, jota varsin yleisesti käytetään esim. Roubaixin mukuloilla ajettaessa. Äkikseltään arvioituna nauha saattaa olla aavistuksen halvempi, nätimpi ja toimivampi ratkaisu.

https://cyclingtips.com/2018/03/cany...t-ride-review/

----------


## Jim717

Redshiftin joustostem lisää painoa saman verran (hieman yli 100 g) kuin Canyonin Hoover tanko. Näyttää paremmalta ja suodattaa tärinää myös alaotteella. 
http://www.gravelcyclist.com/bicycle...inimize-bumps/

----------


## stenu

Siirretään tämä tänne, kun kuuluu aiheeseen. Fairlightilta tulossa uutta.





> Tiputtelevat näitä tiisereitä..
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bga8LWcjbsy/
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bga5NT2jnaF/

----------


## Taneli79

^Maastogrinder! Hopen kiekot lienee 650b? 2,4" leveällä renkaalla ajetaan jo todella heikkokuntoista soratietä ja polullakin reippaasti. Jos hankkisi 700c kiekot 40mm gravelmunkeilla ja 650b kiekot 2,4" maastokumeilla ja samoille vanteille talveksi ISP LiteSkin Evot, voisi Secan hoitaa sekä grinderin että maasturin tehtävät. Samaan kauppaan vielä Fairlight Strael 2.0, niin allekirjoittaneen ajotarpeet tulisi pitkälle katetuksi kahdella maukkaalla teräshepalla! Vaikuttaa erittäin kiinnostavalta!

----------


## Taneli79

Ai niin, välityspolitiikka saattaa nousta esteeksi maasto- ja sorapyörän yhdistämiselle. Maastossa toimii 34+10-42, soratiellä joku 42+10-42. Eturatasta ei kyllä jaksa vaihtaa yhtenään.

----------


## Jenkka

Koska tää näköjään menee monsteriketjuksi, niin pääsee spämmään kuvan omasta kihnuttimesta, jonka väkersin viime syksynä piruuttaan. Maastossa meno on syvältä, kun röllipolulla ei kyllä viitsi keulaa alaotteelta repiä ylös.

Kesällä saatan litkuttaa tuohon 43 mm panaracerit alle.

Ja sitten muuttaa takaisin orkkikseksi.

----------


## Huoleton

NS RAG+ on nyt lähinnä omaa ajatus tän genren pyörästä
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod160389
142x12 perä niin siihen löytyis omasta takaa ne 27.5 kiekotkin että vois tota puolta koittaa. Harmi ettei noita maantiekahvoja taida saada 12-vaihteisena.
Tollanen tohon hintaan siroilla teräsputkilla niin ostonappi olis jo pohjassa.

----------


## Aakoo

> Ai niin, välityspolitiikka saattaa nousta esteeksi maasto- ja sorapyörän yhdistämiselle. Maastossa toimii 34+10-42, soratiellä joku 42+10-42. Eturatasta ei kyllä jaksa vaihtaa yhtenään.



Jos tällaisia tarpeita nousee pyöräilijöiden keskuudessa enemmänkin, niin ennustan että joku vielä keksii tähän ratkaisun. Esimerkiksi sellaisen jossa kammissa on kiinni kaksi eturatasta joiden välillä ketjua voi vaihtaa vaikka painamalla jotain vipua joka on kiinnitetty ohjaustankoon  :Hymy:

----------


## Taneli79

> Jos tällaisia tarpeita nousee pyöräilijöiden keskuudessa enemmänkin, niin ennustan että joku vielä keksii tähän ratkaisun. Esimerkiksi sellaisen jossa kammissa on kiinni kaksi eturatasta joiden välillä ketjua voi vaihtaa vaikka painamalla jotain vipua joka on kiinnitetty ohjaustankoon



Heh, olen tainnut tuollaisen jossain nähdäkin. Maastoisemmassa menossa nykyiset 2x11-maantiesysteemit antavat ketjun elää turhan paljon. Ainakin Ultegra 2x11 kolisee ja hakkaa takahaarukkaa urakalla, kun ajaa polkua tai laskettelee vapaalla röykkyistä mäkeä. Miksi nykyisistä kahden eturattaan maantiesarjoista ei ole "maastoversiota" jäykemmällä takavaihtajan jousella?

----------


## LJL

^ Just päivitin 1x11-systeemiini uuden Ultegran R8000-sarjan takavaihtajan ja se on mun mielestä mukavan napakka noin maantievaihtajaksi. Toista maata kuin löysä ja myös lopulta ystävällisesti kyrvähtänyt 6800-sarjalainen, jonka voi tavattaessa heittää esim. mereen

----------


## paaton

> ^ Just päivitin 1x11-systeemiini uuden Ultegran R8000-sarjan takavaihtajan ja se on mun mielestä mukavan napakka noin maantievaihtajaksi. Toista maata kuin löysä ja myös lopulta ystävällisesti kyrvähtänyt 6800-sarjalainen, jonka voi tavattaessa heittää esim. mereen



Ai noissa on eroa. Tuohan voisi auttaa tumpeloa pitämään ketjun poissa pikkurattaan ja rungon välistä kahden rattaaan systeemissä.

----------


## LJL

> Ai noissa on eroa. Tuohan voisi auttaa tumpeloa pitämään ketjun poissa pikkurattaan ja rungon välistä kahden rattaaan systeemissä.



Kyllä. Ei tosin mitään tieteellistä faktaa aiheesta.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Ööh tota 6800-sarjalaisen takavaihtajan jousta voi kiristää. Laittaa vaan jousen toiseen reikään niin ei ole enää yhtä löysä. Netissä ohjevideot ja kaikki. Eihän se siitä kytkinvaihtajaa tee, mutta kannattaisi perehtyä ennen kuin haukkuu.

----------


## paaton

> Ööh tota 6800-sarjalaisen takavaihtajan jousta voi kiristää. Laittaa vaan jousen toiseen reikään niin ei ole enää yhtä löysä. Netissä ohjevideot ja kaikki. Eihän se siitä kytkinvaihtajaa tee, mutta kannattaisi perehtyä ennen kuin haukkuu.



Tuleekohan tuo sitten pelkästä jousesta? Kai noissa voi muuttua vipusuhteetkin. 

Mietin, että mitenhän tuo 6800 toimii iso/iso setillä jos jousta kiristää? Alkaako syödä rattaita ja kasvaako vastus? Sen vuoksi noissa varmaankin on se säätä, että maantiellä vaihtajan rajoilla mennessä pitää käyttää sitä löysempää asentoa.

----------


## LJL

> Ööh tota 6800-sarjalaisen takavaihtajan jousta voi kiristää. Laittaa vaan jousen toiseen reikään niin ei ole enää yhtä löysä. Netissä ohjevideot ja kaikki. Eihän se siitä kytkinvaihtajaa tee, mutta kannattaisi perehtyä ennen kuin haukkuu.



Tämän kun olisin tiennyt niin olisin rikas (?)

----------


## JK-

Yksi tapa on laittaa maastovaihtaja, maantiekahvat ja väliin shiftmate joka muuttaa vetosuhteen oikeaksi

http://www.jtekengineering.com/shiftmate/shiftmate-8a/

Itsellä käytössä 10-vaihteisen XT:n ja ultegran välissä tuo 6 versio, tuntuu toimivan hyvin

Sama palikka toisinpäin mahdollistaa maantievaihtajan käytön maastoliipasimilla jos suoraa tankoa haluaa käyttää


Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Aakoo

^ Myös wolftoothilla on tuote samaan käyttöön: https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/...roducts/tanpan . Eli aika pienellä panostuksella saa kytkimellisen vaihtajan kiinni.

----------


## Kalle H

Sramillahan tämä on ollut arkipäivää jo vuosia, eli maantiekahvojen kanssa voi käyttää mitä tahansa EXACT ACTUATION -takavaihtajaa, toisaalta toi Clutch löytyy myös road puolelta, eli ainakin Apex1, Rival 1 ja Force 1 vaihtajista löytyy tuo Clutch joka pitää ketjun kireällä. Toki siihen voi lyödä kiinni myös sopivan maastovaihtajan, esim. GX 1x11 -vaihtaja saattaisi olla ihan passeli.

En ole siis itse käyttänyt tuollaista clutch vaihtajaa koskaan etuvaihtajan kanssa, mutta olettaisin että se toimii sinäkin ok - vai voiko olla, että tuo kiristää ketjua liikaa jolloin etuvaihtaja ei enää toimi oikein?

----------


## tiaalto

2014-2015 Kona Rovessa oli 2x ja kytkimellinen Sram X9 takavaihtaja (muut osat Apexia). Ainakin omassani oli jatkuvasti kremppaa etuvaihtajan kanssa mutta en uskalla sitä tällä kokemuksella laittaa vielä kytkimen piikkiin. Varmaan muitakin ko. pyörän omistaneita löytyy kommentoimaan?

----------


## Vrad

> 2014-2015 Kona Rovessa oli 2x ja kytkimellinen Sram X9 takavaihtaja (muut osat Apexia). Ainakin omassani oli jatkuvasti kremppaa etuvaihtajan kanssa mutta en uskalla sitä tällä kokemuksella laittaa vielä kytkimen piikkiin. Varmaan muitakin ko. pyörän omistaneita löytyy kommentoimaan?



Se etuvaihtajan kremppaaminen johtuu itse apex sarjasta ja etenkin siitä etuvaihtajasta ja etuvaihtajan toimintatavasta.
Uusilla vaijereilla ja puhtaana toimii hyvin. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jukka

> Siirretään tämä tänne, kun kuuluu aiheeseen. Fairlightilta tulossa uutta.



Täähän vaikuttaa aika mielenkiintoiselta. Oli alunperin tarkoitus hommata Longituden rinnalle jotain nopeampaan etenemiseen soveltuvaa, mutta tällä voisi hoitaa osan Longituden ajoistakin. Fairlightin Instagrammin vastauksien mukaan geometria aika lähellä Straelia, 68 mm keskiö, rengastila 650b 2.4'' / 700 50mm. Ensi viikolla tulossa lisätietoa...

----------


## Mohkku

> Se etuvaihtajan kremppaaminen johtuu itse apex sarjasta ja etenkin siitä etuvaihtajasta ja etuvaihtajan toimintatavasta.
> Uusilla vaijereilla ja puhtaana toimii hyvin.



Millaista tuo kremppaaminen on ollut? Omassani vain muutaman kerran vaihtaminen on takunnut, mutta silloin on ollut mukana joko pakkasta ja vettä tai suolakuraa. Aika hidas vaihtaja kyllä on, isommalle rattaalle vaihtamisessa saa vipua painaa pitkään ja hartaasti. Tuollainen se on ollut uudesta saakka. Takavaihtajaan verrattuna siis melkolailla erilaista.

----------


## Mohkku

NS Ragin geometria näyttää aika erikoiselta graveliksi.

----------


## Late_h

Planet X:llä kohtuu hyvässä tarjouksessa kuiturunkoinen Bish Bash Bosh Rival 1 hydro osasarjalla: 1666 euroa toimitettuna Suomeen. Renkaat ja kiekot on tuossa vähän kysymysmerkki kun tuoteselosteessa löytyy ainakin kolme eri kiekkomallia mitä tuossa tulee: on Fulcrum Racing Sporttia, Vision Team 30:stä ja WTB i19:stä.. Renkaat on jotkut teräsvaijerilliset Vittoria touringit, mutta on sen verran halpa että jää varaa ostaa vaikka kun GG kumit tuohon päällekin.

https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOBBB...---gravel-bike

----------


## tiaalto

> Millaista tuo kremppaaminen on ollut? Omassani vain muutaman kerran vaihtaminen on takunnut, mutta silloin on ollut mukana joko pakkasta ja vettä tai suolakuraa. Aika hidas vaihtaja kyllä on, isommalle rattaalle vaihtamisessa saa vipua painaa pitkään ja hartaasti. Tuollainen se on ollut uudesta saakka. Takavaihtajaan verrattuna siis melkolailla erilaista.



Lähinnä ei tuntunut pysyvän millään säädöissään ja ollessaan kohdallaan toiminta oli silti epämääräistä. Olisiko ollut maanantaikappale. Mietin vaihtajan päivittämistä Forceen tai Rediin mutta 1X setuppi voitti lopulta.

----------


## Taneli79

> Täähän vaikuttaa aika mielenkiintoiselta. Oli alunperin tarkoitus hommata Longituden rinnalle jotain nopeampaan etenemiseen soveltuvaa, mutta tällä voisi hoitaa osan Longituden ajoistakin. Fairlightin Instagrammin vastauksien mukaan geometria aika lähellä Straelia, 68 mm keskiö, rengastila 650b 2.4'' / 700 50mm. Ensi viikolla tulossa lisätietoa...



Tarkoittaako 650b x 2,4" / 700c x 50mm väistämättä jotain 440-450mm takahaarukkaa, kun on 68mm bb ja toisaalta ei ole dropped chainstay? Toivottavasti tekvät Secanin Straelin tapaan kahdella geometrialla.

----------


## Jukka

> Tarkoittaako 650b x 2,4" / 700c x 50mm väistämättä jotain 440-450mm takahaarukkaa, kun on 68mm bb ja toisaalta ei ole dropped chainstay? Toivottavasti tekvät Secanin Straelin tapaan kahdella geometrialla.



Ainakin tämän kuvan mukaan rengas on vedetty aika lähelle istuinputkea. Kuvakulma vaikeuttaa arviointia, mutta Kona Sutra LTD voisi olla hyvä verrokki: siinä chainstay on 445 ja rengas näyttäisi olevan hieman kauempana (istuinputken kulmassakin voi tietysti olla eroa). Olisikohan joku 430-435 mm mahdollinen?

Tuohon on tulossa kaksi värivaihtoehtoa ja kymmenen kokoa, joka viittaisi kahden geometrian käyttöön.

Edit: On tuo chainstay saatu All Cityn uudessa Gorilla Monsoon -mallissakin 430 mm pituuteen. Noissa on suunnilleen sama rengastila, mutta keskiössä on eroa (68/73 mm).

----------


## Kuntoilija

Fairlight Secanin chainstay mitta on myös 430 mm.

----------


## hitlike

> Planet X:llä kohtuu hyvässä tarjouksessa kuiturunkoinen Bish Bash Bosh Rival 1 hydro osasarjalla: 1666 euroa toimitettuna Suomeen. Renkaat ja kiekot on tuossa vähän kysymysmerkki kun tuoteselosteessa löytyy ainakin kolme eri kiekkomallia mitä tuossa tulee: on Fulcrum Racing Sporttia, Vision Team 30:stä ja WTB i19:stä.. Renkaat on jotkut teräsvaijerilliset Vittoria touringit, mutta on sen verran halpa että jää varaa ostaa vaikka kun GG kumit tuohon päällekin.
> 
> https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOBBB...---gravel-bike



Tulee orkkiksena Fulcrum Racing Sporteilla (1.9kg), ennen tilausta päivitysvaihtoehdoiksi tarjoaa Fulcrum Red Zone 7 (+186€) tai Fulcrum Racing 5 (+247€). Orkkiskiekoillakin todella kova paketti 1600 euroon. Sen verran huomasin että kampisarja ei ole Rival1 vaan SRAM S350 toisin kuin kuvassa. Äkkiseltään googlattuna ei pitäisi olla kummoinen downgrade Rival kampeen, itseasiassa jonkin verran kevyempi. Miinusta ehkä maltillisesta rengastilasta (40mm).

----------


## Tukkasotka

Tuon Bish Bash Booshin saa 1485 euroon, kun tilaa punnissa. Valuuttaa ei siis kannata muuttaa Euroiksi.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Tuon Bish Bash Booshin saa 1485 euroon, kun tilaa punnissa. .



Saa saa,mutta tuohon hintaan tulee mekaaniset levyjarrut ja tuossa yllä puhuttiin hydraulisista jarruista.

----------


## Kalle H

> Saa saa,mutta tuohon hintaan tulee mekaaniset levyjarrut ja tuossa yllä puhuttiin hydraulisista jarruista.



https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOBBB...---gravel-bike

Tämän hintaa kun katsoo punnissa niin se on £1,299.99, eli ~ 1481€. On-One (ja planet x) kaupasta tilatessa siis kannattaa maksaa punnissa ja jättää valuutanmuunnos esim. Visan tai PayPalin tehtävänäksi. On-One on aina riistänyt tuosta muunnoksesta sen ~10%.

...se nyt on vaan tyhmää maksaa liikaa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Olin jälleen väärässä :No huh!: . Kyllä siinä säästää, tosin Paypalin ja korttiyhtiöiden vaihtokurssi on muistini mukaan aina vähän heikompi.

----------


## Kalle H

> Olin jälleen väärässä. Kyllä siinä säästää, tosin Paypalin ja korttiyhtiöiden vaihtokurssi on muistini mukaan aina vähän heikompi.



On toki heikompi, mutta huomattavasti parempi kuin On-Onen oma riistokurssi. Ei tuota valuuttaamuunnosta(kaan) taida kukaan ilmaiseksi tehdä.

----------


## Taneli79

> Fairlight Secanin chainstay mitta on myös 430 mm.



Hetkinen, mistä sait tämän tiedon, kun geometriaa ei ole vielä julkaistu? Sekoititko mahdollisesti Faraniin? Siihen mahtuu 700c + 42mm. Tänään tuli uusia kuvia Secanin takahaarukasta https://www.instagram.com/p/BggR99zj...airlightcycles Vaikea tuosta on analysoida haarukan pituutta, joten täytyy vaan kärsivällisesti odottaa pyörän julkaisua.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Facebookissa joku kysyi tuota mittaa ja vastaus tuli 430.

----------


## stenu

^^ Aika rajusti dentattu chainstayt. Saa nähdä tuleeko tuotantoversioon jonkinnäköinen yoke. Noin tulee kyllä löysä perä tai sitten pitää olla todella jöötiä putkea.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Toisella näistä Fairlightin kavereista on hyvät suhteet Reiskan putkitehtaalle, joten luultavasti homma hoituu.

Lauantaina päätin lenkin jälkeen, että ensi talvena on alla monsteri. Nyt mielenkiinnolla odotan Secanin kokoonpanoja ja hintoja. Ehkä tuollainen hinnat alkaen 1*11 kokoon panon ennakkotilaushinta jää alle 2000 punnan. Ainakin näin on uuden Strealin kanssa, jonka Rival version ennakkohinta on 1849 £.

----------


## Taneli79

> Ai niin, välityspolitiikka saattaa nousta esteeksi maasto- ja sorapyörän yhdistämiselle. Maastossa toimii 34+10-42, soratiellä joku 42+10-42. Eturatasta ei kyllä jaksa vaihtaa yhtenään.



Työstin välityksiä Sheldon Brownin välitystyökalulla.


Otin verrokeiksi maasturin, jossa on 34t+10-42t ja 700c+2,25" sekä krossarin, jossa on 46t/36t+11-32t ja 700c+35mm.


Reipas pyöritys (100rpm) suurimmalla välityksellä tuottaa maasturissa 47,1km/h ja krossarissa 54,4km/h.
Rauhallisemmalla kadenssilla (80rpm) ja pienimmällä välityksellä ylämäki nousee maasturilla 9km/h ja krossarilla 11,7km/h.


Valitaan maastogrinderiksi Fairlightin Secan, johon mahtuu 700c+50mm tai 650b+2,4"
Valitaan soratieajoon muhku allrounder WTB Resolute 700c 42mm ja maastoajoon Conti Cross King 650b 2,4"
Valitaan 1x11-systeemi ja laaja 10-42t pakka.
Päätetään, että n. 50km/h n. 100 kadenssilla riittää soratieajossa.
Päätetään, että mäennousua ja lumisissa olosuhteissa möyrimistä varten tarvitaan suurinpiirtein maasturin (700c+2,25") kevyintä välitystä (34t+42t) vastaava välitys.


Vertaillaan erilaisia eturatas-, kadenssi- ja kiekkoyhdistelmiä:


36t+10t, 100rpm, 700c+44mm (välityslaskuri ei tunne 42mm rengaskokoa) = 48km/h
36t+10t, 100rpm, 650b+2,5" (välityslaskuri ei tunne 2,4" rengaskokoa) = 48,6km/


36t+42t, 80rpm, 700c+44mm = 9,1km/h
36t+42t, 80rpm, 650b+2,5" = 9,3km/h


38t+10t, 100rpm, 700c+44mm = 50,7km/h
38t+10t, 100rpm, 650b+2,5" = 51,3km/


38t+42t, 80rpm, 700c+44mm = 9,7km/h
38t+42t, 80rpm, 650b+2,5" = 9,8km/h


Todetaan, että 36t tai 38t soveltuvat 10-42t pakan kanssa yhdistettyyn soratie- ja maastoajoon, jos pakan rattaiden väliset suuret erot eivät haittaa, ja maasto on täysjäykälle pyörälle ajokelpoista (!).

----------


## Taneli79

> Facebookissa joku kysyi tuota mittaa ja vastaus tuli 430.



Ok. 430mm on parempi kuin 445mm.

----------


## Taneli79

> ^^ Aika rajusti krympattu chainstayt. Saa nähdä tuleeko tuotantoversioon jonkinnäköinen yoke. Noin tulee kyllä löysä perä tai sitten pitää olla todella jöötiä putkea.



Opiskelen:

Tarkoittaako krymppaus chainstayssa putken litistämistä?
Mikä on haarukan yoke?
Eikös löysä ole myös mukava? Millainen olisi tuosta haarukasta jäykkä versio, jos käytettäisiin samaa putkea?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Yoke on niinkuin teräslevystä leikattu pala tuohon litistetyn putken paikalle. Fairlight saa ilmeisesti todella hyvää palvelua Reynoldsin putkitehtaalta, joten luultavasti tuohon haasteelliseen kohtaan on hyvä ratkaisu olemassa.

----------


## tiaalto

Riding Gravelia selaillessa tuli vastaan vähän veikeämpi soratiekulkine: http://ridinggravel.com/gravel-bikes...nta-cruz-blur/

RCZ:n uutiskirjeessä on pyörinyt silloin tällöin halpoja 26" ja 27.5" XC-täpärirunkoja... Onneksi ei ole rahaa saati tilaa tahi aikaa.

----------


## Kalle H

> Ok. 430mm on parempi kuin 445mm.



Tähän sellainen kommentti, että olen itse tuon Konan Private Jaken kanssa todennut, että sen säädettävän taka-akseli kannattaa ainakin talvi ja soratieajossa laittaa aivan taka-asentoon, koska se tuntuu tuovan vakautta ajamiseen.

Minimissään tuo chainstay taitaa Konassa olla n. 420mm ja maksimissaan sitten n. 440mm.

Kovin suurta eroa toi 2cm muutos ei kyllä tuo, mutta kyllä tuo pidempi tuntuu olevan vähän vakaampi.

----------


## Taneli79

> Sanallinen lyhennelmä: jäykempi runko ei ehkä sittenkään ole sen polkemistehokkaampi kuin vähemmän jäykkä runko. Sama asia kuin siinä podcastissa syksyllä, mutta havainnollisempi esitystapa. 2.44 eteenpäin.



Ai niin, pitääkö toivoa, että Secanin takahaarukka on vahvasti krympattu ja löysä, että olisi samalla polkemistehokas? Miten löysä on tehokkain?

----------


## Herra55

Moi.
HerraH 55 vanha metallimies. Krymppäys on lämpösovittamista. Äärimmillään esitettynä näin, akseli neste typpeen, noin -70 c. Sitten hammaspyörä noin 100 c.
Hammaspyörä asennetaan akselille.Helposti noi asentuu noilla lämmöillä. Toi on jo tiukka tellisuus sovitus. Noista sovitustoleranseista on tarkat mitat tarvittavan "pidon" mukaan. Sitten 20c. Ne on kuin yhtä metallia.
Irrotattessa päin vastoin, hammaspyörä kuumaksi, pitää tietää karkaisuraja!!!! sitten veto tai pudotus. Jotenkin tollei myö niitä tehtiin.....silloin nuorena.

----------


## Herra55

Moi.
Vielä tuli mieleen krymppääisestä pyörissä: keskiöakseli>spider :Kieli pitkällä: uristus/lämpö ja puristus. sama keulassa, liukuputket.
Laakereidenasennus lämmollä ei ole krymppäämistä, se asennushomma. toki lämpötitloja  hyväksi käyttäen.
Nyt vanhasta muistista: 100mm akseli lämmitetäännoin.100+c se noin 100,20mm.( kasvanut 0,20mm.) 
kotitehtävänä voitte laskee; 300mm akselin halkaisija on+ 150c, no jooo..

----------


## stenu

> ^^ Aika rajusti *dentattu* chainstayt. Saa nähdä tuleeko tuotantoversioon jonkinnäköinen yoke. Noin tulee kyllä löysä perä tai sitten pitää olla todella jöötiä putkea.



Seison korjattuna.





> Ai niin, pitääkö toivoa, että Secanin takahaarukka on vahvasti krympattu ja löysä, että olisi samalla polkemistehokas? Miten löysä on tehokkain?



En jaksa jatkaa tätä vääntöä. Kukin uskokoon, mihin haluaa, kunnes toisin todistetaan.

Mutta sopivasti joustava ei ole sama kuin löysä. Enkä ajatellut niinkään polkemistehokkuutta vaan takapään käyttäytymistä esimerkiksi epätasaisella off camberilla ajaessa. Läpiakseli saattaa vähän auttaa, mutta ei ole sellaisesta yhdistelmästä kokemusta, niin en osaa sanoa kuinka paljon. Tuon näköisestä pikalinkullisesta takahaarukasta sen sijaan mulla on kokemusta ja sen vuoksi esim. Cyclon perä suunniteltiin niin, että saatiin aikaiseksi mulle riittävä (40 mm) rengastila mahdollisimman vähillä denttauksilla. Cyclossa on kyllä melko ohutseinäiset putketkin, mutta kun chainstay on noin lintattu, ei seinämävahvuuden kasvattaminenkaan ihmeitä tee. Tulee fysiikan lait vastaan. Aika näyttää meneekö tuo proto heidän omista ja ce-testeistä läpi.

----------


## stenu

> Opiskelen:
> 
> Tarkoittaako krymppaus chainstayssa putken litistämistä?
> Mikä on haarukan yoke?
> Eikös löysä ole myös mukava? Millainen olisi tuosta haarukasta jäykkä versio, jos käytettäisiin samaa putkea?



Denttaus juu  :Hymy: 
Tässä yksi made in Finland -esimerkki
Vähemmän litistetty, mutta silloin rengastila olisi tietenkin pienempi.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Facebookissa on kuvat noista chainstay-putkista. Niitä on muotoiltu ns. isosti. Kaipa rungon suunnittelija ja Reynoldsin putkipaja tietävät mitä niille on pitänyt tehdä, jotta ei ole letku eikä kanki.

----------


## stenu

Muistaakseni tekivät Strael ykkösestäkin aikoinaan useamman proton ennen kuin saivat siitä mieleisensä ja leimattua. Toivottavasti toi menee maaliin tuommoisena ja ilman, että siitä tulee joku 2,2 kg runko, mutta kyllä tuossa vähän on Graalin maljan metsästyksen makua  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukka

Joo, on kyllä hauska seurata ollaanko lähdetty tavoittelemaan liikoja vai meneekö kerralla maaliin. Pitäisi ainkin Fairlightin Instgrammin kommenttien mukaan olla lähellä Straelia rungon ominaisuuksiltaan, joten itsekin odotan painon jäävän johonkin 2.1-2.3 kg väliin. Voisi olla sitä teräksen mukavuutta jäljellä...

----------


## JackOja

Onko toi tuleva herkku rosteria vai 853:a? 

Meinaan vaan että tuon Straelinkin rungon hinnalla saa juuri sellaisen raamin customina niillä spekseillä kuin itse haluaa.

----------


## Jukka

> Onko toi tuleva herkku rosteria vai 853:a? 
> 
> Meinaan vaan että tuon Straelinkin rungon hinnalla saa juuri sellaisen raamin customina niillä spekseillä kuin itse haluaa.



Reynoldsin 853:a pitäisi rungon olla. Saako jo n. 1200 eurolla custom runkoa haarukalla euroopasta? Ei ole itsellä tarkkaa käsitystä noiden hinnasta tällä hetkellä. Voisi kelvata semmoinenkin vaihtoehto, saisi ainakin mieleisen geometrian. Noissa Fairlightin rungoissa kiinnostaa kyllä myös noi profiloidut ala- ja vaakaputket, jotka ovat varmaan valittu jäykkyys/seinämävahvuus -ominaisuuksien vuoksi noihin. Lisäksi tuovat hieman nykyaikaista ja persoonallista näköä runkoon. 

Tuo Fairlightin pääjehu Dom Thomas on entinen Genesiksen pääsuunnittelija, joka on nyt päässyt toteuttamaan omia näkemyksiään runkojen suunnittelussa. Tuntuu miettivän aika paljon yksityiskohtia ja toiminnallisuutta ainakin haastattelujen ja videoiden mukaan.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tuo on Reiskan 853:a. Saako taylor made rungon 853 putkesta hintaan 999 (ennakkohinta 899 £) £ ? Minulla on ollut se kuva, että vähintään 2  kertaa on moisen hinta tuosta paremman pään tavarasta tehtynä.
Sitten pitäisi vielä tietää mitä haluaa, joten minunlaisen huru-ukon on parempi tyytyä valmistavaraan.  Tänä vuonna tulee puolivuosisataa mittariin, joten tuollainen menneen maailman runko-
materiaalista tehty moneen käyttöön taipuva laite sopii paremmin kuin hyvin, vähän niin kuin lahjaksi itselle.  Onko se Fairlight, Bombtrack vai joku muu.

Dom on mukana myös Wold cycles-pajassa, joka tekee myös custom runkoja. Rungot tehdään omalla pajalla englannissa, toisin kuin Fairlightin rungot on valmistettu jossakin manner euroopassa.

----------


## JackOja

No customien hinnat tietty vaihtuu sen mukaan mitä erikoishommia tehdään.





> *Price:* from 1050€. Ask for a quote.
> Tubing: Columbus, Reynolds, KVA. 
> *Options:*
> · Carbon fork painted in frame colour:* from 190€*



Cyclolta mä tilasin puolen vuosisadan kunniaksi loppuelämän rungon. Muistaakseni mun spekseillä runko olis maksanut 1100 ja haarukka tuon 190€. Tosin tekijä sai lopulta ylipuhuttua mut titskuun.

Enkä mä ole millään ristiretkellä Fairlightia tai muita vastaan, halusin vain muistuttaa mahdollisuudesta.

----------


## stenu

^ ja custom-hommiin jos lähtee, niin sittenhän ei ole mitään mieltä käyttää Reiskan 853:sta, kun Columbuksen Lifeä saa samalla hinnalla ja siitä tulee kivempaa ja kevyempää. Tai sitten KVA:n MS3:sta vähän kalliimmalla, niin ei tarvitse huolehtia edes Hesan suolakelveistä.

Ps. Wold on ollut aika lailla telakalla Fairlightin perustamisen jälkeen. Yritin Elmiä ostaa joskus aikoinaan, mutta Fairlight oli juuri silloin starttikuopissa ja eivät sen vuoksi ehtineet palvelemaan sillä hetkellä.

----------


## stenu

^^ niin ja jos Itä-Eurooppa-imago ei häiritse - tai oliskohan se jo peräti trendikästä, koska eikös itäeurooppalainen muoti ala ainakin olemaan sitä - niin Orlowskilta ja Rychtarskilta saanee vielä customia selvästi alle 1000 euron paremmistakin putkista hitsattuna. Muistaakseni jossain vähän idempänä, olisikohan ollut Tsekeissä Fairlightitkin hitsataan.

----------


## Jukka

Noilla hinnoilla alkaa custom runkokin kiinnostamaan. Pieni pelko itselläkin vaan siitä, osaako sitä valita omaan käyttöön sopivat putket, mutta saahan noilta valmistajilta varmaan apua valintoihin...

----------


## Taneli79

> En jaksa jatkaa tätä vääntöä. Kukin uskokoon, mihin haluaa, kunnes toisin todistetaan.



Kyllä mä ihan aidosti hämmästelen, kyselen ja yritän ymmärtää vaihtoehtoista totuutta, mutta ei ole helppoa muuttaa maailmankuvaansa silmänräpäyksessä, kun on vuosia altistunut ”kevyempi ja jäykempi on parempi” -propagandalle. 

Maaston muotoja tasoittavan rungon ja haarukan jouston vaikutus etenemisen taloudellisuuteen ja ajomukavuuteen on helposti ymmärrettävissä. Kuljettajan pomppiminen vähenee ja polkemiseen käytetty energia suuntautuu tehokkaammin eteenpäin, olo on lenkin jälkeen vähemmän "hakattu". Helppoa on myös ymmärtää, että rungon ja haarukan pystysuuntainen jousto pitää renkaan paremmin kiinni epätasaisella alustalla ja lisää siten pyörän hallittavuutta. Sen sijaan sivuttainen jousto vähentää ymmärtääkseni pyörän hallittavuutta, ja siihen ilmeisesti viittasitkin off-camberilla. Sitten on vielä se polkemisen tehokkuuteen ja taloudellisuuteen mahdollisesti liittyvä jousto, jossa liikettä tapahtuu sivusuunnassa. Tämä näkökulma kaipaa ainakin omalta osaltani lisää argumentointia. Toistaiseksi en ymmärrä, mihin perustuu sivujouston energiankulutusta vähentävä vaikutus.

----------


## Taneli79

> Muistaakseni tekivät Strael ykkösestäkin aikoinaan useamman proton ennen kuin saivat siitä mieleisensä ja leimattua. Toivottavasti toi menee maaliin tuommoisena ja ilman, että siitä tulee joku 2,2 kg runko, mutta kyllä tuossa vähän on Graalin maljan metsästyksen makua



Nyt en (taas) ymmärrä?! Strael 2.0 runko painaa valmistajan mukaan 2kg. Eikö se ole ihan kohtuullinen luku sarjatuotantoteräslevarimaantiepyörälle? Kai maastoajon kestävä teräsrunko väistämättä painaa hiukan enemmän? Vai kuinka paljon painaa kevyt tehdasvalmisteinen teräslevarimonsteri?

----------


## LJL

> Vai kuinka paljon painaa kevyt tehdasvalmisteinen teräslevarimonsteri?



Ritcheyn SwissCross Disc oli jotain 1900g 55cm koossa. Mutta se on kaikkea muuta kuin monsteri

----------


## Kalle H

> Sen sijaan sivuttainen jousto vähentää ymmärtääkseni pyörän hallittavuutta, ja siihen ilmeisesti viittasitkin off-camberilla. Sitten on vielä se polkemisen tehokkuuteen ja taloudellisuuteen mahdollisesti liittyvä jousto, jossa liikettä tapahtuu sivusuunnassa. Tämä näkökulma kaipaa ainakin omalta osaltani lisää argumentointia. Toistaiseksi en ymmärrä, mihin perustuu sivujouston energiankulutusta vähentävä vaikutus.



Itse olen tätä keskustelua seurannut mielenkiinnolla ja mielestäni homma käsiteltiin aika hyvin tuossa GCN:nän YouTube videossa. Pointtihan tässä on se, että ei se rungon sivuttaisen joustoon menevä poljinenergia voi hävitä mihinkään, mutta eihän se tietenkää voi myöskään tuottaakaan lisää energiaa. Energialla on tuossa keskiön sivuttisliikkeessä oikeastaan kolme vaihtoehtoa: muuttua ääneksi rungon naksuessa (hyvin minimaalista/olematonta), muuttua lämmöksi rungon joustaessa (hyvin minimaalista) tai palautua taikaisin liike-energiaksi kun runko joustaa takaisin "keskipisteeseen" (tällöinhän energia siirtyy takaisin voimansiirtoon). Runko toimi siis tavallaan lehtijousena, joka palauttaa siihen poljetun energia takaisin voimansiirtoon.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH_AL4rxrp8

Itse ehkä tykkään yleisesti ottanen ehkä enemmän napakasta tukevaksi hitsatusta alurungosta, jossa tuo keskiö notkuu sivuittain vähän. Mutta ei tässä ole kyse siitä, että notkuva runko olisi jotenkin huonompi/tehottomampi vaan siitä, että esim. 40mm renkaiden kanssa tota "löysyyttä" on jo aika paljon gravel-pyörässä.

Oman järkeilyni mukaan tuossa keskiön joustavuudess tai joustamattomuudessa ei voi siis olla eroa tehokkuudessa, mutta ehkä tuolla sivuttais joustollakin voidaan tietyissä tilanteissa saavutta polkemismukavuutta tai jopa lisä pitoa renkaisiin, kun runko joustaa maaston mukaan.

----------


## stenu

Taneli, edeltävään en jaksa kommentoida muuta kuin, että eiköhän joustoasiaankin lähitulevaisuudessa saada lisää tutkimustietoa, kun ison tuotehitysbudjetin fillarifirmat asiasta kiinnostuvat tai oikeastaan ovat jo kiinnostuneet. Tätä ketjua taaksepäin selaamalla löytyy hyvää argumentointia jouston puolesta ja sitä vastaan ihan riittävästi.

Painon suhteen peilasin vaan ja ainoastaan omia tuntojani. Straelin kaltainen runko saattaisi minua kiinnostaa, mutta jos se(kin) painaa 2,2 kg tai jotain enemmän, ei kiinnosta. Jos jollekulle toiselle se on ok, niin se on hyvä, eikä se minua vaivaa. Mun nykyisten pyörien rungot, todistetusti maastoajon kestävä vannejarrukrossari ja vajaa 200 grammaa painavilla Paragonin slidereilla tuunattu, myöskin todistetusti maastoajon kestävä sinkulakakaksysirunko painavat alle 1,9 kg ja vähän yli 2,0 kg. Niissä molemmissa on joustoa ja jäykkyyttä mun painolle, voimille ja ajotyylille juuri sopivasti ja yhtään niitä jäykempää runkoa en itselleni kaipaa. Mutta niinhän se menee, että kun on saanut maistaa parempaa, ei huoli huonompaa.

Ennen ce-normiaikaa tehdasvalmistajien Reynolds 853 -maastorungot painoivat säännönmukaisesti kahden kilon molemmin puolin. Rocky Mountainin Blizzard oli poikkeus ja sitä pidettiinkin sekä pomminkestävänä että melko painavana. Meillä monta vuotta ollut 18,5-tuumainen Blizzard-runko painoi muistaakseni suunnilleen 2,2 kg ja se oli teräsrungoksi melkolailla jäykkä. Suunnilleen samankokoinen, myöskin tehdastekoinen 853-runko, Jamis Dragon painoi tasan 2 kg. Vannejarruaikaan Konan kevyimmät maasturirungot painoivat 1,8 kg. Meillä olleet -95 ja -98 Kilaueat painoi 1,9 ja 2,0 kg. Kaikki noi kesti ajoa ja käyttöä vuosikausia ja se meidän nuorempi Kilaueakin on vielä ajossa, olikohan Vaasassa, ja täyttää siis 20 vuotta tänä vuonna. 2000-luvun alun ja puolivälin kaljatölkkialumiinirungot oli ne, joita katkeili ja ratkeili tuon tuosta ja niiden takia ce-normien jäykkyysvaatimuksia nostettiin. Ei sen takia, että nykyistä kevyemmillä teräsrungoilla olisi ollut kestävyysongelmia. Jostain kumman syystä, samoihin aikoihin alkoi fillavalmistajien markkinointirummutus siitä, että jäykkä on parempi ja jäykin paras. Ei maksimaalinen jäykkyys ole ollut tavoitetila suinkaan aina. Kun kuiturungot alkoivat valtaamaan markkinoita, samaa mantraa jatkettiin, koska kuidusta saatiin vielä jäykempiä runkoja aikaiseksi ilman, että mukavuus kärsi liikaa.

Se, mikä nykymenossa vähän huvittaa on se, miten kuluttajaa vedetään nenästä noilla Reynolds 853 yms. tyyppisillä leimoilla, kun tosiasia on se, että Straelin kaltaisen maantierungon voisi tehdä ihan tavallisesta 4130 cromostakin, eikä se painaisi yhtään sen enempää eikä se olisi yhtään sen jäykempi tai löysempi kuin Strael. Vähän heikompi se olisi, mutta silläkään ei ole käytännössä väliä, kun 4130:stakin tehtynä se olisi enemmän kuin riittävän kestävä. Kuluttaja maksaa siitä 853-leiman tuomasta prestigestä, mutta ei oikein saa muuta vastinetta rahoilleen, koska kestävämmän materiaalin tarjoamaa potentiaalia ei voi hyödyntää.

Faran, joka maksaa 599 puntaa ja jossa on 631-etupää ja 4130-takakolmio painaa Fairlightin speksien mukaan 2,18 kg. Meidän rouvan Columbuksen Zonasta hitsattu, korkearunkoinen (rouva on 181 cm, josta yli puolet on jalkaa) ja melko jäykäksi tehty (mm 38-millinen viistoputki) kaksysirunko painaa 2,1 kg. Samoin meidän juniorin M-kokoinen Ritchey P-29, vaikka se on kokonaan 4130-putkinen ja slidereilla varustettu tehdasrunko. Sen takia mun mielestä 853-putkiselle ja 725-peräiselle(?) Secanille mielekäs paino ei ole yli 2,2 kg.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Minä en ole kovin moneen tehdasvalmiiseen teräslevarimonsteriin törmännyt. Bombtrack ilmoittaa omalleen m koossa painoksi 11,1 kiloa ja tuossa on kuitukeula. Vaihtoehtoja ei liikaa ole, joten oma valinta tapahtunee Bombtrakin tai Fairlightin välillä.

Jos Strael painaa sen n. 2000 g niin ei kai tuohon uuteen runkoon niin paljon vahvempia putkia tarvita, että sen paino nousee yli 10 %. Oma lisenssi Rock Lobsterin levarimaasturin runko 853 tarralla painoi koossa 17 n 1900 g. Sen verta turhamainen olen, että uudessa pyörässä voisi hyvin olla sama leima taas.

----------


## stenu

^ juu ja mä en myöskään välttämättä uskaltaisi lähteä tilaamaan Secan-proton tyylistä chainstayratkaisua customiin. Hienoa siis, että kokeilevat ja toivottavasti homma onnistuu ja siitä tulee hyvä. All Cityn Gorilla Monsoon taitaa mennä myös samaan kategoriaan ja All Cityn rungoissa on se ed-coating eli niiden pitäisi olla vähemmän herkästi ruostuviakin, millä on ainakin Hesalan nykymenolla merkitystä, jos monsterkrossaritarve liittyy siihen, että pystyisi talvisin käyttämään 27,5 Ice Spikereita droppitankopyörässä.

Sinällään reilu kumppikiloisen pyörän kanssa ei ole painon suhteen mitään väliä, onko runko parisataa grammaa painavampi vai kevyempi. Sillä on väliä, mitä se parisataa grammaa tekee sen rungon ajo-ominaisuuksille. Jos teräsrungosta pitää tehdä alumiinirungon jäykkyinen, olisi alurunko ehkäpä järkevämpi, puolisen kiloa kevyempi ja varmaan kustannustehokkaampikin vaihtoehto. Lisäksi sen kanssa ei tarttisi pelätä ruostumista. Jos sellainen vaihtoehto siis olisi olemassa.

----------


## Jukka

^ Kiitos Stenu näistä tiedoista, auttaa ainakin minua ymmärtämään teräsrunkojen painoja paremmin. Jos Strael 2.0, joka on kumminkin tehty myös kestäväksi, painaa alle 1.9 kg, niin tarkemmin ajateltuna luulisi Secanin painonkin olevan aika lähellä tuota, jos valmistajan puheet siitä, että Secan on käytännössä isommalla rengastilalla oleva Strael pitävät paikkaansa. Itseäni rungon paino kiinnostaa ainoastaan kevyemmän rungon mahdollistaman lisääntyneen mukavuuden takia.

Hieman offtopic: Tässä on hyvä artikkeli alkuperäisen Straelin suunnittelusta ja putkivalinnoista (vaikka tuo onkin tietenkin myös valmistajan "mainospuhetta"): STRAEL – CONCEPT & DESIGN NOTES
Strael 2.0 versioon painoa saatiin tuosta jonkin verran vielä pois: video.

----------


## Jukka

Tuo All Cityn uusi Gorilla Monsoon on kyllä sinällään kanssa hieno. Tuossa vaan hieman mietittää rungon ominaisuudet: valmistaja puhuu maastokäyttöön hyvin soveltuvasta pyörästä (mm. paksumpi istuinputki), joten mietin onkohan omaan yleiskäyttöön liian jämäkkä. Rungon painoa ei ole löytynyt mistään, pitääpä kysyä suoraan valmistajalta. Hintaa taitaa tuollakin rungolla olla Euroopassa se n. 1000 €.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tuota luokkaa tuo Gorilla oli kun sen hintaa kysyin. Turusta. Fairlight tekee myös runkojen sisälle jonkin sortin kemiallisen käsittelyn ruostumista vastaan mikä lienee plussaa, niin ei tarvitse itse kotelosuoja-aineiden kanssa turata.

----------


## CamoN

> Oman järkeilyni mukaan tuossa keskiön joustavuudess tai joustamattomuudessa ei voi siis olla eroa tehokkuudessa, mutta ehkä tuolla sivuttais joustollakin voidaan tietyissä tilanteissa saavutta polkemismukavuutta tai jopa lisä pitoa renkaisiin, kun runko joustaa maaston mukaan.



Ja sen joustavuuden pitää tietysti olla järkevässä mittasuhteessa. Sellainen "elävän" tuntuinen runko voi olla monesti tehokas ajaa. Jos runko on niin joustava että se tuntuu "joustavan alta pois" kun lataa polkimelle reilumpaa tehoa, se näyttäytyy ajajalle epämiellyttävänä ominaisuutena.

----------


## Taneli79

> Se, mikä nykymenossa vähän huvittaa on se, miten kuluttajaa vedetään nenästä noilla Reynolds 853 yms. tyyppisillä leimoilla, kun tosiasia on se, että Straelin kaltaisen maantierungon voisi tehdä ihan tavallisesta 4130 cromostakin, eikä se painaisi yhtään sen enempää eikä se olisi yhtään sen jäykempi tai löysempi kuin Strael. Vähän heikompi se olisi, mutta silläkään ei ole käytännössä väliä, kun 4130:stakin tehtynä se olisi enemmän kuin riittävän kestävä. Kuluttaja maksaa siitä 853-leiman tuomasta prestigestä, mutta ei oikein saa muuta vastinetta rahoilleen, koska kestävämmän materiaalin tarjoamaa potentiaalia ei voi hyödyntää.



Tämä on hämmästyttävä tieto. Parempi putken laatu (ja korkeampi hinta) ei siis tarkoita automaattisesti alhaisempaa painoa ja parempia ajo-ominaisuuksia. Kyllä on kuluttajalla haastava tehtävä selvittää, mikä on hyvä ja kannattavaa. Putken laadun lisäksi pitää tietää, mikä on oikea muoto, pituus, paksuus, halkaisija, denttaus, yoket ja muut. Mä en selviäis customoinnista!


Yllä mainittu SwissCross Disc on painon osalta (1,9kg) erittäin kilpailukykyinen tehdasrunko, jos sitä verrataan Stenun custom-vannejarrukrossariin (1,9kg). Siis huomioiden, että Ritsissä on levarit ja CE-merkintä. SwissCross näyttää olevan kolmoisohennettua CroMoly Logic II –putkea ja oliko Cyclo työstetty KVA:n MS3:sta? Siitä en tietenkään osaa sanoa mitään, miten nuo ajossa käyttäytyvät ja miltä tuntuu. Varmaan hyvin ja hyvältä  :Hymy: 


Fairlightin Domin mukaan Straelin R54 runkosetti painaa 2,4kg. Haarukan paino on 415g.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Teräsrungossa taitaa putkien muotoilu ja ohennukset tehdä ne asiat, jotka tekevät ne ajo-ominaisuudet. Ei se mitä terässeosta on käytetty ole niin merkittävää. Bombtrakin teräsmonstron runko painaa m koossa reilun 
2,5 kiloa, joten mun arpa taitaa kallistua Brittiläiseen teräkseen.

----------


## LJL

> SwissCross näyttää olevan kolmoisohennettua CroMoly Logic II –putkea ja oliko Cyclo työstetty KVA:n MS3:sta? Siitä en tietenkään osaa sanoa mitään, miten nuo ajossa käyttäytyvät ja miltä tuntuu. Varmaan hyvin ja hyvältä



En tiedä noista materiaaleista yhtään mitään, koska kyseessä ensimmäinen teräsrunko ja muutenkin pääasiassa geometrian ja BSA-keskiön perusteella tilasin. Käyttäytyy ja tuntuu erittäin hyvältä, pidemmät lenkit kaikenlaisella alustalla erityisesti nautinnollisia ominaisuuksien puolesta. Ainut mitä pelkään on puhkiruostuminen suolauksen takia, ei onneksi toistaiseksi indikaatiota sellaisesta.

----------


## stenu

> Putken laadun lisÃ¤ksi pitÃ¤Ã¤ tietÃ¤Ã¤, mikÃ¤ on oikea muoto, pituus, paksuus, halkaisija, denttaus, yoket ja muut. MÃ¤ en selviÃ¤is customoinnista!
> 
> YllÃ¤ mainittu SwissCross Disc on painon osalta (1,9kg) erittÃ¤in kilpailukykyinen tehdasrunko, jos sitÃ¤ verrataan Stenun custom-vannejarrukrossariin (1,9kg). Siis huomioiden, ettÃ¤ RitsissÃ¤ on levarit ja CE-merkintÃ¤. SwissCross nÃ¤yttÃ¤Ã¤ olevan kolmoisohennettua CroMoly Logic II Â–putkea ja oliko Cyclo tyÃ¶stetty KVA:n MS3:sta? SiitÃ¤ en tietenkÃ¤Ã¤n osaa sanoa mitÃ¤Ã¤n, miten nuo ajossa kÃ¤yttÃ¤ytyvÃ¤t ja miltÃ¤ tuntuu. Varmaan hyvin ja hyvÃ¤ltÃ¤



KyllÃ¤ esim. Cyclon Bernatkin osaa aika hyvin speksailla putket sulle. Tietysti helpottaa valintoja, jos on itsellÃ¤ vÃ¤hÃ¤n kokemusta erilaisista rungoista ja kÃ¤sitys siitÃ¤, mitÃ¤ itse haluaa. Kalliimmat custom-rungot yleensÃ¤ toimii "avaimet kÃ¤teen" -periaatteella. Kerrot, millÃ¤ ajat nyt, sen mitat ja mihin olet tyytyvÃ¤inen ja mihin et. Sitten kerrot millaisen haluaisit uuden runkosi olevan, maksat ennakkomaksun ja jÃ¤Ã¤t odottelemaan. Osa tuotteen hinnasta muodostuu siitÃ¤, ettÃ¤ on olemassa joku, jolla on vuosien kokemus ja ammattitaito speksata putket niin, ettÃ¤ toiveesi toteutuvat. Tuossa hyvÃ¤nÃ¤ esimerkkinÃ¤ IF:n haastattelulomake: http://ifbikes.com/wp-content/upload...erGuide_17.pdf

MÃ¤ en ole LJL:n RitsiÃ¤ kokeillut, vaikka on pitÃ¤nyt. Mutta olettaisin sen olevan vÃ¤hÃ¤n korostuneemmin notkean letkeÃ¤, kuin mitÃ¤ mun Cyclo on. Eroa on ainakin siinÃ¤, ettÃ¤ RitsissÃ¤ taitaa olla perinteisillÃ¤ OS-mitoilla putket eli 28,6 mm vaakaputki ja 31,8 mm viistoputki. MÃ¤ halusin kisakrossaamista ajatellen Cyclosta vÃ¤hÃ¤n jÃ¤ykemmÃ¤n ja siinÃ¤ on vaaka 31,8 ja viisto 34,9. Isommilla halkaisijoila olevat putket on luonnollisesti vÃ¤hÃ¤n painavampia. Jos olisin speksannut Cyclon pelkkÃ¤Ã¤n gg-fiilistelyyn, olisin ehkÃ¤ mennyt perinteisillÃ¤ OS-mitoilla. LisÃ¤ksi KVA:n chainstayt on aavistuken paksuseinÃ¤mÃ¤iset ja seatstayt vÃ¤hÃ¤n paksut ulkomitaltaan alapÃ¤Ã¤stÃ¤, siinÃ¤ joutui siis tekemÃ¤Ã¤n vÃ¤hÃ¤n kompromissia, jotta sai ruosteenkestÃ¤vÃ¤n rungon. LifestÃ¤ olisi tullut jonkin verran kevyempi ja myÃ¶s eloisampi samoilla putkien ulkomitoilla. Eniten putken jÃ¤ykkyyteen vaikuttaa ulkohalkaisija, sitten seinÃ¤mÃ¤vahvuudet ja ohennetun osan pituus ja vasta viimeiseksi kÃ¤ytetyn matskun laatu.

SinÃ¤llÃ¤Ã¤n levarirunko ja v- tai cantijarruja kÃ¤yttÃ¤vÃ¤ runko ei juurikaan eroa painon suhteen. Maastotyylisten vannejarrujen kanssa seatstaytÃ¤ ei voi speksata kaikkein ohuimmasta mahdollisesta tavarasta, koska jos niistÃ¤ tekee liian joustavat, hÃ¤viÃ¤Ã¤ jarruista teho. Levarit taas vaativat vÃ¤Ã¤ntÃ¶voimiensa vuoksi jonkin verran kestÃ¤vyyttÃ¤ jompaan kumpaan takahaarukan putkeen. Maantiejarrut eivÃ¤t pyri levittÃ¤mÃ¤Ã¤n takahaarukka jarruttaessa samoin kuin maastovannejarrut, joten maantievannejarrujen kanssa pystyy seatstayt tekemÃ¤Ã¤n kaikkein ohuimmiksi.

Edit. Oho, pahoittelut oudosta kirjoitusasusta, mitäköhän tapahtui...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tom_E

> Kyllä on kuluttajalla haastava tehtävä selvittää, mikä on hyvä ja kannattavaa. Putken laadun lisäksi pitää tietää, mikä on oikea muoto, pituus, paksuus, halkaisija, denttaus, yoket ja muut. Mä en selviäis customoinnista!



Yhden tilatun custom-pyörän kokemuksella voin sanoa, että customin  voi tilata tietämättä "mitään" putkista tai oikeastaan mistään  muustakaan.  :Leveä hymy:  Oma tilausprosessi meni näin, otin yhteyttä myyjään ja  kerroin minkälaisen pyörän ja mihin käyttöön haluan, onnistuuko? Kun oli  selvää, että pyörä haluamillani ominaisuuksilla onnistuu, kävin  istumassa mittapyörän päällä, juuh sellainen myyjä minkä luona saatoin  käydä, ja mittojen jälkeen lyötiin lukkoon osat ja ominaisuudet mitä oli  jo aiemmin käyty läpi. Lopullisessa tuotteessa oli sitten kaikki ne  osat ja ominaisuudet, mitkä olin ilman tulkinnan varaa onnistunut  tuomaan esille, ja ne mitkä olin jättänyt määrittelemättä tai jättänyt  tietoisesti tekijän huoleksi...ne järjestyivät kuten sellainen asia  järjestyy, eli tekijän mielen mukaisesti. 

Sen perusteella mitä  olen customien tilaamisesta lukenut, niin aika monenlaista tekijää,  toimintapaa ja hintaa löytyy. On toimintapaa, missä tilaaja pidetään  ajatasalla kaikesta mitä tulevaan pyörään tehdään ja toisessa päässä skaalaa on toimintatapa,  missä lopussa seisoo yllätyspaketti, joka toivon mukaan on sinne päin  mitä tilaaja kuvitteli tilanneensa. Käsittääkseni sitä suurempi  todennäköisyys on saada mitä pilkulleen haluaa, mitä paremmin osaa  kertoa joka ikisen yksityiskohdan, halutun ominaisuuden ja mitan tekijälle. Toisaalta voi sen  pyörän tilata kuten minä, että kertoo mihin käyttöön pyörä tulee ja mitä  osia on pakko olla, onnistuuko? 


Toki itse olin lukenut  putkista sekä selannut sivuja ja foorumeita kyllästymiseen asti, että en  minä täysin tietämätön ollut, mutta käytännössä rahaa oli tietty määrä  ja myyjä sanoi sillä saavan tietyn tasoista putkea, otan siis sitä mihin  rahat riittää.  :Leveä hymy:  Myös oletin, että kai tuo nyt osaa pyörän tehdä, jos  on pyöriä piirtänyt, tehnyt ja teettänyt muutaman kymmenen vuotta. Oma  lähtökohtasi siis oli se, etten ollut varma osaanko valita  oikeankokoista pyörää, en tykännyt valmiista helposti saatavilla  olevista vaihtoehdoista ja/tai niistä puuttui ominaisuuksia mitä halusin  omaan pyörään. Niinpä päädyin customiin omilla mitoilla. Pyörä ei toki  sinällään ollut gravel grinderi, vaan teräksinen maantiepyörä, missä on  tilaa hieman isommille renkaille ja sitä sun tätä korvaketta sekä tilaa  lokasuojille ties minkä mahdollisen käytön vuoksi.

----------


## santei

Parempaa puoliskoa iski myös GG-kuume. Kummallisen tarttuva tauti ottaen huomioon, että tuo mun Kinesis odottelee vieläkin tallissa kevättä joten ajamalla kuume ei oo tarttunut.

Jotain pyörävaihtoehtoja alustavasti oon etsinyt. Vaatimuksena about samat kuin tuossa mun Tripster projektissa oli, eli:

-Alumiinirunko. Teräs ei jostain syystä sytytä ja hiilariin ei taida olla varaa.

-Paikat lokareille, juomapullotelineille yms.

-Läpiakselit edessä ja takana. 12mm olis plussaa, niin kiekkosettejä pystyisi vaihtamaan suoraan Tripsterin kanssa.

-Kierteellinen keskiö on plussaa, mutta tuosta voidaan joustaa. Kai se pressfittikin toimii...

-Geometrioista ei vielä kokemusta kun Tripsteriäkään en ole vielä päässyt ajamaan, mutta Tripsterin kaltainen jokapaikanhöylä. Suurinosa gg-pyöristä taitaa täyttää tämän speksin?

-Shimano 105 2x11 osasarja hydraulisilla levareilla.

-Tilaa vähintään 700x42 ja 650x47 renkaille.

-Kokonaispaino polkimien kanssa mielellään alle 10 kg. Ainakin Tripsteri tästä suoriuitui kohtuullisen helposti.

-Hinta 2 tuhatta, vähempi parempi.

-Mielellään kompliitti, koska osista kasaamalla en usko, että budjetti riittää. Tripsteri tuli maksamaan kasattuna noin 2500€.


Ihan hirveästi en vaihtoehtoja yhtäkkiä löytänyt. Osasarja vaatimus karsii monia pois. Joko on käytetty jotain 1x11 Apex/Rival settiä tai sitten 2x11 settiin yhdistetty mekaaniset levarit kuten Divergessä.

Tähän mennesä oon  löytäny vain nämä: Kona Rove NRB DL ja Trek Checkpoint ALR 5 (Womens malli lähinnä värin takia).

http://www.konaworld.com/rove_nrb_dl.cfm

https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...Code=greendark

Löytyykö muita? Trekissä plussaa, että saisi LBS:stä, miinusta pressfit keskiö. Konassa roadplus rengastus mietityttää, voi olla hyvä tai huono asia. Kiekkosettejä toki saa kaupasta.

----------


## Late_h

^ Tämä Verenti on terästä ja painoa +11kg, mutta hintakin on alle puolet budjetista.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-subs...d-bike-yellow/

----------


## santei

> ^ Tämä Verenti on terästä ja painoa +11kg, mutta hintakin on alle puolet budjetista.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-subs...d-bike-yellow/



Olinkin jo tuon unohtanut. Tätä olen katsonut myös http://www.wiggle.co.uk/vitus-bikes-...8-gravel-bike/.

Hintahan noissa houkuttaa, paino ja teräsrunko ei niinkään. Mutta kuten sanoit, puolet halvempihan se olisi. Pitänee kysyä kelpaisko kumpikaan väriltään niin tietää, että kannattaako edes harkita asiaa. :'D

----------


## Ohiampuja

> 2000-luvun alun ja puolivälin kaljatölkkialumiinirungot oli ne, joita katkeili ja ratkeili tuon tuosta ja niiden takia ce-normien jäykkyysvaatimuksia nostettiin. Ei sen takia, että nykyistä kevyemmillä teräsrungoilla olisi ollut kestävyysongelmia.



Tässä oli aika hienosti tiivistetty se mitä itsekin muistelen vanhoista putkirungoista. 

Ps. Meikeläisen -95 vuoden Kona Cinder Cone on vieläkin (kevyessä) käytössä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Late_h

Olen sormi liipasimella On One Bish Bash Bosh runkosetin kanssa. Kuskin pituus karvan alle 180cm ja inseam 85-86cm. Kooksi ajattelin BBB:stä M/52 (alkuun tulee 100mm stemmi ja satulatolppa 20mm setbackilla kun löytyy omasta takaa, mutta nämä toki voi vaihtaa helposti). Vaikuttaako tämä järkevältä? Saa toki myös edelleen heittää kokonaan vaihtoehtoisia runkosettejä ilmoille ja sekoittaa pakan taas kokonaan.  :Hymy: 

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FROOBB...ravel-frameset

----------


## santei

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/vitus-bikes-...8-gravel-bike/

Tää kävis kuulemma värin puolesta. Mut tup näyttää olevan ilmoitetulta painoltaan 11,7 kg, eli polkimien kanssa sen noin 12 kg. Kuulostaa jo aikapaljolta... Kokemusta ei tosin ole. Huomaakohan tuollainen satunnaisesti pyöräilevä eroa johkin vajaa 1/ kiloiseen? 

700-800 euron hintaero on kyllä houkutteleva, mutta huonosta pyörästä ei viittisi maksaa euroakaan.

Lisäys: http://road.cc/content/review/237511...tance-v2-apex1 Tän perusteella ei nyt ainakaan hirveän sporttinen vehje, mutta harkinnan arvoinen hintansa takia.

Saa toki edelleen vaihtoehtoja esittää.

----------


## CamoN

> Vaikuttaako tämä järkevältä? Saa toki myös edelleen heittää kokonaan vaihtoehtoisia runkosettejä ilmoille ja sekoittaa pakan taas kokonaan.



Jotenkin oudot geometrialukemat, mielestäni stack/reach-suhteet antaa ymmärtää että rungot olisi aika korkeita, mutta kuvissa kulmat ja emäputken korkeus näyttää melko konservatiivisilta. 

Eiköhän M/52 ole noilla mitoilla se järkevin. 20mm setback-tolppa ja 100mm stemmi tai suora tolppa ja 110-120mm stemmi, kummin päin tuntuu paremmalta.

----------


## Vivve

> Parempaa puoliskoa iski myös GG-kuume. Kummallisen tarttuva tauti ottaen huomioon, että tuo mun Kinesis odottelee vieläkin tallissa kevättä joten ajamalla kuume ei oo tarttunut.
> 
> Jotain pyörävaihtoehtoja alustavasti oon etsinyt. Vaatimuksena about samat kuin tuossa mun Tripster projektissa oli, eli:
> 
> -Alumiinirunko. Teräs ei jostain syystä sytytä ja hiilariin ei taida olla varaa.
> 
> -Paikat lokareille, juomapullotelineille yms.
> 
> -Läpiakselit edessä ja takana. 12mm olis plussaa, niin kiekkosettejä pystyisi vaihtamaan suoraan Tripsterin kanssa.
> ...



Tuli heti mieleen Cube Nuroad Pro https://rtech.fi/cube_nuroad_pro_2018.html

----------


## thunder

> Parempaa puoliskoa iski myös GG-kuume. Kummallisen tarttuva tauti ottaen huomioon, että tuo mun Kinesis odottelee vieläkin tallissa kevättä joten ajamalla kuume ei oo tarttunut.
> 
> Jotain pyörävaihtoehtoja alustavasti oon etsinyt. Vaatimuksena about samat kuin tuossa mun Tripster projektissa oli, eli:
> 
> -Alumiinirunko. Teräs ei jostain syystä sytytä ja hiilariin ei taida olla varaa.
> 
> -Paikat lokareille, juomapullotelineille yms.
> 
> -Läpiakselit edessä ja takana. 12mm olis plussaa, niin kiekkosettejä pystyisi vaihtamaan suoraan Tripsterin kanssa.
> ...



Merida silex

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...lex-400-671035


Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## santei

Nojoo, olihan niitä vaihtoehtojakin nähtävästi. Pitääpä perehtyä tarkemmin.

Meridassa pitkähkö toimitusaika ja en aiva heti muualta löytänyt hyvään hintaan, mutta ei tässä nyt vielä mikään kiire olekaan. 

Cubea näyttää saavan 200€ halvemmalla bike-discountilta. Jos rtechistä saa vähänkään tingattua paikanpäällä, niin ei mikään hirveän suuri hintaero. 

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-n-grey-654134

Cubeen ei ilmeisesti roadplussia saa, mutta se nyt ei mikään ehdoton vaatimus ole.

----------


## Mohkku

Silex on kiinnostava geometriansa takia, pitkä akseliväli ja korkea keula. Taannoisessa Fillari-lehden krossaritestissä ajettavuudesta ei löytynyt mitään erityistä kilpailijoihin verrattuna, muistaakseni vain sanottiin pituuden tuovan vakautta. Kiinnostavuutta pudottaa keskiö.

Ihan kaikkia vaatimuksia ei välttämättä täytä, mutta vaihtoehtonä tälle olisi Whyten GX-sarja eli Friston ja Gisburn sekä samalla, kierteellisen keskiön tarjoavalla rungolla oleva Glencoe. Painot 10,9 - 9,9 kg, hinnat n. 1600-2500 €.

Ulkonäkö on makuasia, jossa sekä Meridan, että Whyten kohdalla joutuu pureskelemaan hetken. Erilaisuuden voi ottaa myös positiivisena juttuna.

https://www.whyte.bike/road/

https://www.sportax.fi/category/166/whyte

Perinteinen valinta on tietysti Kona Jake the Snake, jota on vuosien mittaan hienosäädetty pienillä muutoksilla.

http://www.konaworld.com/jake_the_snake.cfm

https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Jake-th...ekauppa/pKOJS/

----------


## santei

> Silex on kiinnostava geometriansa takia, pitkä akseliväli ja korkea keula. Taannoisessa Fillari-lehden krossaritestissä ajettavuudesta ei löytynyt mitään erityistä kilpailijoihin verrattuna, muistaakseni vain sanottiin pituuden tuovan vakautta. Kiinnostavuutta pudottaa keskiö.
> 
> Ihan kaikkia vaatimuksia ei välttämättä täytä, mutta vaihtoehtonä tälle olisi Whyten GX-sarja eli Friston ja Gisburn sekä samalla, kierteellisen keskiön tarjoavalla rungolla oleva Glencoe. Painot 10,9 - 9,9 kg, hinnat n. 1600-2500 €.
> 
> Ulkonäkö on makuasia, jossa sekä Meridan, että Whyten kohdalla joutuu pureskelemaan hetken. Erilaisuuden voi ottaa myös positiivisena juttuna.
> 
> https://www.whyte.bike/road/
> 
> https://www.sportax.fi/category/166/whyte
> ...



Pitääpä noitakin pohtia vaikka 1x11 settiä vierastankin.

Vaihtoehtoja löytyy aiva hyvin kun vähän joustaa vaatimuksista. Omituista, että ainoa joka täyttää kaikki vaatimukset on Kona Rove NRB DL. Kaikissa muissa on joko pressfit-keskiö tai mekaaniset levarit tms. 

Cubesta löytyy tällä hetkellä paras hinta/laatu/vaatimukset suhde. 1400€ toimitettuna, ainoastaan rengastilasta/roadplus-optiosta joutuisi vähän tinkimään. En tuostakaan kyllä varma ole, jonku lähteen mukaan 40mm rengas menisi lokareiden kanssa. Ehkä sinne 650x47 rengaskin mahtuisi juuri ja juuri, tosin vain ilman lokareita. Joten ei varsinaisesti täytä tuota vaatimusta. Edit: pöh, pressfittihän se olikin.

Tuo roadplus rengas kiinnostaa optiona lähinnä sen takia, että vaimolla on jonkunverran selkä/hartiaseudun ongelmia, niin olisi mahdollisuus isomman ilmatilan renkaisiin jos esim 700x38mm gravelkingit olisivat liian epämukavat. 

Tuon nyt toki pystyisi testaamaan omalla Tripsterillä heti kun ajokelit tulevat.

E: Onkohan valmistajan omalla nimellä brändätyt kiekot kuinka tubeless-yhteensopivat? Esim Cubessa kiekkoina jotkin Cuben omalla nimellä olevat CX kiekot.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Avaruuskanaa tarjouksessa molemmissa väreissä, 700c kiekoilla ja mekaanisilla Apexeilla 1,199 puntaa eli ~ 1372 euroa.

https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOSPC...eels#customise

----------


## Kalle H

> Avaruuskanaa tarjouksessa molemmissa väreissä, 700c kiekoilla ja mekaanisilla Apexeilla 1,199 puntaa eli ~ 1372 euroa.
> 
> https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOSPC...eels#customise



Ihan jeppis tarjous. Kannattaa toki katsoa osat tarkkaan läpi, jarrut näyttäisi olevan "Avid BB5 brakes"

----------


## Jomppanen

> Parempaa puoliskoa iski myös GG-kuume...



https://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/la...ll-500-vm-2017
Lapierressä on rengastilaa ja muutenkin osuu.
Kovin pientä kokoa ei ainakaan linkin kaupassa tosin ole tyrkyllä, sitä rahanpaskaa saa tohonkin menemään ja keskiö on "vääränlainen".

----------


## santei

> https://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/la...ll-500-vm-2017
> Lapierressä on rengastilaa ja muutenkin osuu.
> Kovin pientä kokoa ei ainakaan linkin kaupassa tosin ole tyrkyllä, sitä rahanpaskaa saa tohonkin menemään ja keskiö on "vääränlainen".



Pistetään harkintaan! Hyvin alkaa olla vaihtoehtoja.

Edellisellä sivulla mainitsemaani roadplus rengasasiaan tuli mieleen, että jos tuo esimerkin 38mm gravelking tuntuu liian epämukavalta hartioille niin varmaan tuollaisesta shockstop suspension stemmistäkin voisi olla jotain apuja.

----------


## Herra55

Hoi.
Tänään tipahti postiluukusta Canyon Inflite AL 8.0 race. Sitä heti tutkimaan ja voitelemaan. OLi odotuksieni mukainen peli. Kokoonpanon
laatu mietityttää. Takajarrulevy (centerlock) heilui, oli hepissä. Jarrukaaapeleiden runkokiinnikkeet 6kpl: 3 muovista kaapelikiinnikettä ja 3
nippusidettä? Noi sai itse hoideltua. Onkohan sielläkin torilta haettuja vuokramiehiä?
Kiekot tuli sisureilla. Nettisivuilla eikä pyörässä ollut venttiilin tyvirengasta, vanneprofiili korkeampi ja kupera. Venttiilin varsi jo nyt vinossa.
Nyt en ymmärrä, joku vuokramiehen viritys. valaiskoon joku pimessä polkijaa.

----------


## kaakku

> takajarrulevy (centerlock) heilui, oli hepissä.




oli missä???

----------


## Jenkka

> Avaruuskanaa tarjouksessa molemmissa väreissä, 700c kiekoilla ja mekaanisilla Apexeilla 1,199 puntaa eli ~ 1372 euroa.
> 
> https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOSPC...eels#customise



Juu. Avidin bb5 museojarruilla

----------


## Taneli79

Lisää kuvia Secanista Fairlightin Facebookissa. Vaikuttaa sopusuhtaiselta, varsinkin 700c x 43mm -versio. Paljon on vaikutteita Straelista. Maanantaina julkistavat specsit ja samalla voi tehdä early bird -kiinnityksen. Kummasti kuumottaa...

----------


## Mohkku

Jos toimii markkinointi Canyonilla, toimii se myös tällä firmalla.

Hyvältä näyttää, vaakaputki vaan on erikoisen ohut.

----------


## TERU

Siro sanoisin vaakaputkesta, luultavimmin muotoiltu litteäksi. 
Muhkea etuhaarukka ja muhkeat kahvat eivät ole sirot noissa ohutputkisissa rungoissa.

----------


## Taneli79

Vaakaputki on samaan tapaan litistetty kuin Straelissa



Myös viistoputken alaosassa näyttää olevan litistys. Kai noilla haetaan sivuttaista jäykkyyttä ja toisaalta pystysuuntaista joustoa. Chainstayn litistyksistä täällä olikin jo puhetta. Minua ei ulkonäön puolesta haittaa 44mm emäputki ja tukeva kuitukeppi sen jatkeena. Kyseinen pyörä on kuitenkin perinteisen ja modernin tekniikan jonkinlainen hybridi. Kunhan ei vaan johtaisi keulan armottomaan kovuuteen. Tangossa en huomaa mitään erityistä. Muhkean vaikutelman tuo luultavasti paksu tankoteippi.

Mulla on Fairlightin koukku jo aika syvällä kiduksissa, vaikka en ole edes specsejä nähnyt. Vastaan pyristely johtuu oikeastaan vaan siitä, että en ole pyöräilyn harrastamiseen tarkoitettua laadukasta teräsfillaria ennen omistanut. Ei ole siis omakohtaista kokemusta ja näkemystä aiheesta. Jännittää ennen kaikkea, kuinka raskaalta ajo tuntuu, jos vaihtaa kevyestä kuitukrossarista teräsmonsteriin. Mielikuvissa kyse on WRC-auton vaihtamisesta monster truckiin  :No huh!:  Onko kukaan kuidusta teräkseen siirtynyt dynaaminen ja kilpailuhenkinen soratiekuski katunut valintojaan?!  :Hymy:  

Ehkäpä kokeilen terästä ensin Straelin muodossa ja odottelen arviot Secanista.

----------


## LJL

> Onko kukaan kuidusta teräkseen siirtynyt dynaaminen ja kilpailuhenkinen soratiekuski katunut valintojaan?!



Jos se lasketaan, että on maastopyöräilyn osalta jokseenkin kilpailuhenkinen, ja muuten vaan ajelee kaikenlaista työmatka- ja treeniajoa, ja on ollut tässä yhtälössä maasturit cuitua ja aiemmin krossarina Inflite AL, niin en todellakaan ole katunut terästä.. Ei sitä kannata liikaa alkaa selittää, kokeilee ja nauttii. Suosittelen.

----------


## Jukka

Kuumottelee kyllä täälläkin. Odotellaan vielä, että julkaisevat speksit ja värivaihtoehdot (luultavasti maanantaina, jolloin myös varausmahdollisuus alkaa). Itsellä ollut nyt vuoden ja n. 5 tkm täysjäykkä Longitude ainoana pyöränä, niin tuon voisi kuvitella tuntuvan kuin hyppäykseltä kuorma-autosta katumaasturiin. Voisi Longitude jäädä sitten enemmän maasto- ja talvikäyttöön. BB-droppi on muuten Facebookin mukaan 78 mm Secanissa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mutta kuka ärsyttävä neropatti keksi 12 mm etuakselin? Miksi ei 15 mm kelvannut?

----------


## Lehisj

> Mutta kuka ärsyttävä neropatti keksi 12 mm etuakselin? Miksi ei 15 mm kelvannut?



Oli kyllä Juha hyvä kommentti! Eihän se voi olla niin yksinkertaista, että voisi käyttää maasturin 29-kiekkoja GG-pyörissä. Tämä oli myös yksi syy, miksi itse hankin Rosen hiilikuituisen Gravel-pyörän, johon sopii maasturin 15 mm akselin etukiekot.

----------


## nikkesi

Vois käyttää maastokiekko mut sit joku keksi Noista:n taas ei käy.

----------


## Nikkke

Siis mikä tämä Gravel Grinding on? Onko tämä nyt yhtäkuin cyclocross? Tehdäänkö nämä gravel grindit tarkoituksella rumiksi? Toki makuja on monia mutta selailin tämän ketjun viimeaikaisia keskusteluja ja linkkejä niin olihan nuo pääsääntöisesti enemmän tai vähemmän markettipyörän näköisiä ja täten ei omaa silmää miellyttänyt yhtään. Älkää nyt teuraalle viekö, ihan vilpittömästi olen utelias kun en moisesta gravel grindistä ole ennen tätä kautta kuullut.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Cyclocrossi on keinotekoinen säänöillä tehty kilpailulaji. Gravelia ajo tukkimiehet jo varmaan ennen sotia. Nyt markkinaekonomistit on vaan ruvennu rahastaa vapaan ajamisen ideologialla.

----------


## slow

Jäsen Jokila on (taas) asian ytimessä.

----------


## Köfte

> Jäsen Jokila on (taas) asian ytimessä.



Kyllä! Muistelo 70-luvun lopulta; naapurin kaiffarit olivat saaneet
uudet 10 ja 5- vaihteiset; retkuemööpelit allensa.  
Lähistöllä oli baanojen esi-isä mutaesteineen kaikkineen.
Kaikki möyrivät yhtälailla, joskus jopa kellotettuna.
Yllättäen mopen osille jäänyt narkki isoveli (rip)
veti pojat "korvista" kotia; Ei nuo oo mittään rossipyöriä, Saatana!

----------


## LJL

> Cyclocrossi on keinotekoinen säänöillä tehty kilpailulaji. Gravelia ajo tukkimiehet jo varmaan ennen sotia. Nyt markkinaekonomistit on vaan ruvennu rahastaa vapaan ajamisen ideologialla.



Juuri näin. Olen itse empiirisesti havainnut/ymmärtänyt että cyclocrossissa kierretään about tunti merkattua rataa ympäri ja meinaa oksennus lentää ja pyöräilylippis menee silmille ja irtolahkeet tippuu eikä saa olla yli 32mm leveitä kumeja. Grävelissä muhkummat kumit, vapaa hiekkatie ja saa olla asfalttiakin matkalla (esim. Reitti 2000) ja kaikki vaatteet pysyy päällä, ei oksennusta. Ensin mainittu on itselleni kisaa ja jälkimmäinen treeniä. Olen ajanut molempia samalla teräsrunkoisella johon voi laittaa eri kumit sääntöjen/kontekstin mukaan.

----------


## Kalle H

> Vois käyttää maastokiekko mut sit joku keksi Noista:n taas ei käy.



https://www.ticycles.com/store/pdxti...5mm-ta-adapter

Tollasen (tai vastaavan) kun pamauttaa kiinni niin yhteensopivuus laajenee kummasti.

----------


## Taneli79

> Jos se lasketaan, että on maastopyöräilyn osalta jokseenkin kilpailuhenkinen, ja muuten vaan ajelee kaikenlaista työmatka- ja treeniajoa, ja on ollut tässä yhtälössä maasturit cuitua ja aiemmin krossarina Inflite AL, niin en todellakaan ole katunut terästä.. Ei sitä kannata liikaa alkaa selittää, kokeilee ja nauttii. Suosittelen.



Noin kai se menee. Vastaavaa sopivan kokoista teräsgrinderia tuskin pääsen kuitenkaan koeajamaan Jyvässeudulla, joten riski on hankinnan yhteydessä otettava.

----------


## Taneli79

> BB-droppi on muuten Facebookin mukaan 78 mm Secanissa.



Tämä on hyvä uutinen. Myös 853 vahvistettu.

----------


## Taneli79

> Mutta kuka ärsyttävä neropatti keksi 12 mm etuakselin? Miksi ei 15 mm kelvannut?



Kaikki alkoi Babylonin tornin rakentamisen jälkeen, kun Herra sekoitti ihmisten kielet niin, että he eivät enää ymmärtäneet toisiaan. :-) Akseliasioissa hajaannusta aiheuttavat nykyisin myös Boost ja Super Boost. Tarvitaan lisää adaptereita, convertereita…

----------


## stenu

> Siis mikä tämä Gravel Grinding on? Onko tämä nyt yhtäkuin cyclocross?



Ei ole yhtä kuin cyclocross. Cyclocross on erinomaisen hauska ja hyvin harrastelijoillekin sopiva, syksyisin ja talvisin ajettava kilpapyöräilylaji, joka on samalla tavalla säännöin rajattu ja keinotekoinen kuin kaikki muutkin nykypäivän kilpapyöräilylajit, vaatii lajinomaisen radan ja lajispesifin pyörän.

Gravel grinding on uusi kilpapyöräilymuoto, joka maailmalla kasvattaa suosiotaan nopeiten kaikista kilpapyöräilyn muodoista. Gravel Grinding syntyi kun amerikkalaiset, asfaltinlaitaan ja pakokaasuun kyllästyneet pyöräilijät keksivät, että USA:ssa on tuhansittain hiljaisia hiekkateitä ja että cyclocrosspyörille sopivia kilpailuja voisi järjestää kesälläkin. Gravel grinding -kilpailut on tavallisesti pitkiä, 100-200 mailin kilpailuja, joissa yleensä ajetaan pisteesta a. pisteeseen b. vaihtelevia reittejä pitkin. Reiteillä voi olla kaikkea asfalttiteistä kärrypolkuihin ja singletrackiin. Gravel-kisoja järjestetään vuosittain kymmeniä ellei satoja USA:ssa, useita Australiassa ja nykyään jonkin verran myös Euroopassa. Suomessa gravel grinding ei ole vielä lyönyt läpi kilpapyöräilymuotona, vaikka fasiliteetit täälläkin olis hyvät.

Gravel Grinding on ainakin vielä toistaiseksi UCI-vapaa laji ja gravel grinding -kisoihin voi osallistua millaisella tahansa polkuvoimalla kulkevalla pyörällä. Alunperin Gravel grinding -pyörät olivat vähän isommalla rengastilalla olevia maantiepyöriä, cyclocrosspyöriä tai maastopyöriä, jotka oli tuunattu kuskinsa mieltymyksen mukaan hiekkatieajoon soveltuviksi. Gravel grinding oli tavallaan paluuta pyöräilyn alkujuurille. Tour de Franceakin ajettiin alunperin pitkin hiekkateita ja kaikenmaailman pellonlaitoja. Tai vähän kuin maastopyöräilyn alkuaikoina; oli maastopyörä ja sillä ajettiin kaikkea xc:stä dh:hon. Nykyisessä XC-, Trail-, All Mountain, Enduro- ja niin edelleen pyörien maailmassa harva enää muistaa. Aika nopeasti kuitenkin kysyntä loi tuotteen tai tuote kysynnän, ihan miten vaan, ja syntyi kaupallinen gravel grinding -pyörä. Gravel grinding -pyörien evoluutio on ollut historian nopeinta ja kohtapa ollaankin siinä pisteessä, että jokaisella itseään kunnioittavalla gravelgraindaajalla pitää olla tallissa vähintään se maantiepyörämäisempi gravel grinding -pyörä asfalttipainotteisempaan graindaukseen, täpäri-grinderi nimismiehenkiharoihin ja kärrypoluille ja sitten vielä se cyclocrosspyörämäinen gravel grinderi sekalaiseen ajoon ja rospuuttokausiksi asfalttipainotteisempaan graindaukseen....  :Vink:

----------


## santei

Emännälle GG-pyörä -projekti on saavuttanut vaihe kakkosen. Vaihtoehtoja alkoi kivasti löytymään ja niistä on nyt emäntä lähinnä värin perusteella valkannut itselleen mieluisimmat. Molemmissa nyt sattuu olla tuo 650b roadplus rengastus, mutta eiköhän sekin asiansa aja. 700c kiekkojakin toki saa tarvittaessa kaupasta. Vaikka Superstaran Grailisetti seuraavasta tarjouksesta noin 300€ plus renkaat, takapakka ja jarrulevyt. 

Vaihtoehto 1.
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Rove-NR...a/pKOROVNRBDL/

Konassa ei oikeastaan speksien perusteella ole mitään negatiivista. Hintaa tietysti on noin 800 euroa enemmän (bikeshopin 12% alennus) kuin Vituksessa, mutta luulisi olevan myös vähän laadukkaampi. Painosta en vielä löytänyt mitään tietoa mutta oletettavasti 10 kilon paikkeilla? E: Yhden käyttäjän mukaan +-10kg.
Arvostelujen puute vähän häiritsee, mutta First Ride -arvioiden ja Reddit/Instagram-käyttäjien perusteella pitäisi olla hyvä...

Vaihtoehto 2.
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/vitus-bikes-...8-gravel-bike/

Vituksen ominaisuudet/ongelmat suurinpiirtein tiedän http://road.cc/content/review/237511...tance-v2-apex1 tämän arvostelun perusteella. 
Korkeahko paino ja pressfit-keskiö muutamia mainitakseni. Hinta tietysti houkuttelee ja värikin miellytti silmää.



Kona on tällä hetkellä johdossa. Keksiikö kukaan tuosta speksejä/geota tuijottamalla mitään negatiivista?

----------


## Taneli79

> Alunperin Gravel grinding -pyörät olivat vähän isommalla rengastilalla olevia maantiepyöriä, cyclocrosspyöriä tai maastopyöriä, jotka oli tuunattu kuskinsa mieltymyksen mukaan hiekkatieajoon soveltuviksi. Gravel grinding oli tavallaan paluuta pyöräilyn alkujuurille. Tour de Franceakin ajettiin alunperin pitkin hiekkateita ja kaikenmaailman pellonlaitoja. Tai vähän kuin maastopyöräilyn alkuaikoina; oli maastopyörä ja sillä ajettiin kaikkea xc:stä dh:hon. Nykyisessä XC-, Trail-, All Mountain, Enduro- ja niin edelleen pyörien maailmassa harva enää muistaa. Aika nopeasti kuitenkin kysyntä loi tuotteen tai tuote kysynnän, ihan miten vaan, ja syntyi kaupallinen gravel grinding -pyörä. Gravel grinding -pyörien evoluutio on ollut historian nopeinta ja kohtapa ollaankin siinä pisteessä, että jokaisella itseään kunnioittavalla gravelgraindaajalla pitää olla tallissa vähintään se maantiepyörämäisempi gravel grinding -pyörä asfalttipainotteisempaan graindaukseen, täpäri-grinderi nimismiehenkiharoihin ja kärrypoluille ja sitten vielä se cyclocrosspyörämäinen gravel grinderi sekalaiseen ajoon ja rospuuttokausiksi asfalttipainotteisempaan graindaukseen....



Hyvin kiteytetty. Ensimmäinen Tour voitettiin oheisella grinderilla.


https://roadcyclinguk.com/gear/bikes-tour-de-france-brief-history-race-winning-machines.html

Ja ensimmäiset maastopyörät näyttävät erinomaisen soveltuvilta nykyään muodikkaaseen gravel grindingiin.


https://mmbhof.org/portfolio/first-f...rly-available/

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Runkolaukku!!

----------


## Taneli79

Jep, aikansa Apidura. Laukussa on varmaan ollut työkalusetti pyörän huoltoon, kun ulkopuolista teknistä apua ei tuohon aikaan sallittu. On muuten ollut käsittämätön suoritus ajaa kuusi n. 400km pituista etappia soralla tuollaisella 18kg painavalla fiksillä. Keskinopeus 2428km matkalla oli 25,7km/h. Ennen olivat miehet ja pyörät rautaa, hii-ohoi!

----------


## Esuli

Ennen kulki kellot hitaammin.

----------


## santei

http://www.konaworld.com/rove_nrb_dl.cfm

Kellään heittää valistuneita arvauksia oikeasta koosta kun kuski on 169,5cm pitkä ja inseam noin 83cm?

Kauppiaaltakin toki apuja olen kysynyt mutta lisämielipiteet ei ole ikinä haitaksi.

----------


## Jukka

Saako tanko tulla kuinka paljon satulan alapuolelle? Onko kuskin kädet myös pitkät ja miten venyvyys? Jos noiden kautta miettii sitten sopivaa rungon stack ja reach-mittoja. Onko muuten mahdollisesti edellinen pyörä ollut sopivan kokoinen, voisi verrata myös siihen. Itselle ottaisin noista varmaan koon 50, jos olisi joku valittava. Omat mitat on 170 cm ja inseam 81 cm ja kohtalaisen jäykkä alaselkä, mutta pitkät kädet (sylimitta n. 180 cm). Tuo koko 50 voisi toimia minulla, kun taas 48 olisi luultavasti liian matala ja 53 liian pitkä.

----------


## santei

> Saako tanko tulla kuinka paljon satulan alapuolelle? Onko kuskin kädet myös pitkät ja miten venyvyys? Jos noiden kautta miettii sitten sopivaa rungon stack ja reach-mittoja. Onko muuten mahdollisesti edellinen pyörä ollut sopivan kokoinen, voisi verrata myös siihen. Itselle ottaisin noista varmaan koon 50, jos olisi joku valittava. Omat mitat on 170 cm ja inseam 81 cm ja kohtalaisen jäykkä alaselkä, mutta pitkät kädet (sylimitta n. 180 cm). Tuo koko 50 voisi toimia minulla, kun taas 48 olisi luultavasti liian matala ja 53 liian pitkä.



Ensimmäisen droppitangolla varustettu pyörä joten verrokkia/kokemusta ei ole.

Hieman yläselkä/niskavaivaa (jäykkyyttä ja liikkuvuus tällä hetkellä huonohko, kuntoutuksessa) ja löysät olkanivelet, kädet ei hirveän pitkät (sylimitan voisin töiden jälkeen vielä mitata) joten suhteellisen pystyajoasento hakusessa. Ei ainakaan liian makaava saa olla.

Maasturin (Orange Five -14) kooksi halusi aikoinaan S-koon 50mm stemmillä, koska M-kokoinen tuntui kuulemma liian pitkältä samankokoisella stemmillä. Ja S-kokoinen 45mm stemmillä meni jo vähä lyhyen puolelle.

Mulla on Kinesis Tripster AT 54cm kokoisena ja 80mm 0° stemmillä. Pitänee tuolla vähän testailla ja hakea verrokki ajoasentoa.

----------


## TERU

Hoipun noiden kahden välillä kun mittoja katselin, joko 48 tai 50, parempi kun sais ajaa ihan kunnon koeajon, kun noinkin pitkäjalkainen ja hyvää apua myyjältä. Vois olla viisasta myös katsella ns. lyhempirunkoista vaihtoehtoa mikäli nyt sellaisia gg pyöriä on.

----------


## Jukka

Fairlightin Secan tuli ennakkotilattavaksi ja myös geo-taulukko ja osa rungon ja keulan tiedoista julkistettiin: http://fairlightcycles.com/product/s...v=f0aa03aaca95. Myöhemmin tänään tulee lisää infoa.

Ennakkohinta 899 £ ensimmäiselle 40 tilaukselle, sen jälkeen 999 £. Pähkäilyn jälkeen laitoin varauksen sisään 51T koosta, katsotaan mitä sieltä tulee...

----------


## santei

> Itselle ottaisin noista varmaan koon 50, jos olisi joku valittava. Omat mitat on 170 cm ja inseam 81 cm ja kohtalaisen jäykkä alaselkä, mutta pitkät kädet (sylimitta n. 180 cm). Tuo koko 50 voisi toimia minulla, kun taas 48 olisi luultavasti liian matala ja 53 liian pitkä.







> Hoipun noiden kahden välillä kun mittoja katselin, joko 48 tai 50, parempi kun sais ajaa ihan kunnon koeajon, kun noinkin pitkäjalkainen ja hyvää apua myyjältä. Vois olla viisasta myös katsella ns. lyhempirunkoista vaihtoehtoa mikäli nyt sellaisia gg pyöriä on.



Bikeshopin myyjä veikkasi myös, että 50cm voisi olla sopiva. Kuulemma myyjälle 52cm on sopiva ja pituus 174cm  ja inseami 84cm. 

Mittasin tuon sylimitan ja veikkaukseni hieman lyhkäisistä käsistä piti paikkansa. Eli sylimitta oli noin 168cm ja käden pituus noin 73cm. Pituus tosiaan sen 169,5cm ja inseam noin 83cm.

Tuo mun Tripster AT 54cm koossa 80mm 0° stemmillä tuntui kuulemma liian pitkältä. Arviolta vaihtajankahvan verran saisi olla lyhyempi.

----------


## Laerppi

Onko London Road gravel grinder? Vai pitääkö tässä vielä alkaa pyörää vaihtamaan ennen kesää!?

----------


## JackOja

> Onko London Road gravel grinder?...



Mikä tahansa on.

----------


## Taneli79

> Fairlightin Secan tuli ennakkotilattavaksi ja myös geo-taulukko ja osa rungon ja keulan tiedoista julkistettiin: http://fairlightcycles.com/product/s...v=f0aa03aaca95. Myöhemmin tänään tulee lisää infoa. Ennakkohinta 899 £ ensimmäiselle 40 tilaukselle, sen jälkeen 999 £. Pähkäilyn jälkeen laitoin varauksen sisään 51T koosta, katsotaan mitä sieltä tulee...



Olit nopea, onnittelut ripeydestä. Itse olen toivoton jahkailija, joten saa nähdä pääsenkö Secanin osalta pohdinnasta koskaan käytännön toimenpiteisiin...

Listaan tähän vielä, mitä Secanista toistaiseksi tiedetään:

Runko: Etukolmio 853/853-DZB, takakolmio 4130, 142x12mm akseli, Di2 valmius, rengastila 650b x 57mm tai 700c x 48mm, lokareiden kanssa 650b x 50mm tai 700c x 42mm, 68mm bsa
Haarukka: kuitua, 100x12mm akseli, paino ilman akselia 430g, akselin kanssa 470g, täyttää krossin rasitusvaatimukset, mutta ei varsinaisesti sovellu hyppimiseen
Takatarakka- ja lokarioptiot
Kaksi geometriavaihtoehtoa kustakin koosta, pitkä ja matala R ja korkea ja lyhyt T
Kompliittivaihtoehdot: 105, Ultegra, Rival 1x, Force 1x
Hopen kiekot kaikissa kompliittivaihtoehdoissa
Päivitysoptioissa mainitaan Praxisin sub-compact kampisetti, dynamo-kiekkosetti ja erilaiset rengasvaihtoehdot
Hinnat, värit, specsit ja päivitysmahdollisuudet julkaistaan 1.4.
Firman Instagramin mukaan Straelin hinnoittelua voi käyttää alustavana ohjenuorana, eli runkosetti 1000£ (1146e), 105 / Rival 1x 2000£ (2292e), ultegra / force 1x 2600£ (2980e)

Mitä mieltä porukka on geometriasta? Sen mitä itse osaan tulkita, niin huomattavan matala keskiö (77mm), rengastila huomioiden lyhyt takahaarukka (430mm), suhteellisen loiva keulakulma (54R=71*). Mitä nuo rake- ja trail-luvut kertovat ohjauksesta käytännössä? 54R olisi minulle sopiva reach- ja stack-mittojen mukaan. Saisin reippaaseen ajoon sopivan matalan asennon ja pärjäisin 10cm stemmillä.

Mitä tuo 853-DZB etukolmion yhteydessä tarkoittaa? Takakolmio on perus 4130 CroMoa, mutta teräksen laadulla ei kai ollut paljon merkitystä sittenkään. Pitäisikö kysyä valmistajalta putkien seinämävahvuudet ja halkaisijat, että voisi foorumia apua käyttäen arvioida, onko runko laadukas? Muotoja voi analysoida osoitteessa: http://fairlightcycles.com/product/s...v=f0aa03aaca95 Näyttääkö takahaarukka vieläkin löysältä (kuva takakolmion alta)?

----------


## Jukka

Kiitos, tosin toi nyt oli vasta varaus. Jos ei miellytä lopullinen tuote, niin mietitään sitten jotain muuta tilalle. Yleensä itsekin pähkäilen loputtomiin, mutta toi sadan punnan säästö vähän motivoi toimimaan.

Tuo 77 mm keskiön tiputus on iso verrattuna cyclocross-pyörissä yleensä olevaan n. 60 mm, muttei välttämättä muuten. Esimerkiksi Specializedin uudistuneessa Divergessä droppia on 85mm. Pienessä koossa keulakulma on loiva, mutta en mä hätäistä ohjausta tämmöiseen kaipaakaan. On tullut jonkin verran ajettua vaimon s-koon Awolilla ja siihen verrattuna kulmat on suunnilleen samat, mutta perä on Secanissa 20 mm lyhyempi. Toivottavasti tuo toisi hieman eloisuutta ajettavuuteen Awoliin verrattuna. Tietenkin teräslaadut ja putkien muodot ovat noissa pyörissä ihan erilaisia. 

Toi 853-DZB tarkoittaa kait kahdesti ohennettua putkea, eli jotkin liitoskohdat ovat käytännössä paksumpia, jonka jälkeen tulee ensimäinen ohennus esim. 0.7 mittaan ja sitten toinen ohennus esim. 0.5 mm mittaan. Tässä lisätietoa tuosta: http://www.reynoldstechnology.biz/ma...s/steel/s-853/

Laadukas tuo runko nyt luultavasti on, mutta soveltuvuus itselle ja kestävyys selviää vasta käytössä.

Edit. Tarkoitan laadukkuudella tässä sitä, että runko toimii ajatelluissa ajotilanteissa kuten suunnittelija on halunnut ja hitsauslaatu, putkien ja putkiin tulevien osien sovitukset yms. ovat kunnossa. Kestävyys on tietenkin myös laatua, mutta se selviää vasta käytössä. Tietenkin läpikäytävät CE-testit antavat hieman viitteitä kestävyydestä, en tosin tiedä tarkkaa testausprotokollaa.

Edit 2. Tuo lisätietojen julkaisupäivämäärä vaihtui illalla 1.5 päivään, taitaa olla vähän kiirettä pajalla...

----------


## stenu

> Mitä mieltä porukka on geometriasta? Sen mitä itse osaan tulkita, niin huomattavan matala keskiö (77mm), rengastila huomioiden lyhyt takahaarukka (430mm), suhteellisen loiva keulakulma (54R=71*). Mitä nuo rake- ja trail-luvut kertovat ohjauksesta käytännössä? 54R olisi minulle sopiva reach- ja stack-mittojen mukaan. Saisin reippaaseen ajoon sopivan matalan asennon ja pärjäisin 10cm stemmillä.
> 
> Mitä tuo 853-DZB etukolmion yhteydessä tarkoittaa? Takakolmio on perus 4130 CroMoa, mutta teräksen laadulla ei kai ollut paljon merkitystä sittenkään. Pitäisikö kysyä valmistajalta putkien seinämävahvuudet ja halkaisijat, että voisi foorumia apua käyttäen arvioida, onko runko laadukas? Muotoja voi analysoida osoitteessa: http://fairlightcycles.com/product/s...v=f0aa03aaca95 Näyttääkö takahaarukka vieläkin löysältä (kuva takakolmion alta)?



Mulla ei ole paksusta 650b-renkaasta minkäänmoista ajokokemusta, niin en osaa trailia verrata. Siihen kiinnitin huomiota, että keulakulma muuttuu aika paljon koon muuttuessa, mutta rake pysyy samana ja trailissa on 10 mm eroa pienimmän ja isoimman kook välillä, joten ne ovat ohjattavuudeltaan jo aika erilaisia.

77 mm keksiö on sen verran matala, että 700c-kiekoilla ja krossirenkailla alkaa kammet kolisemaan aika helposti. Jos ei ole tarvetta ajella kapeammilla renkailla, niin imo sitä parempi, mitä enemmän droppia.

DZB on Reynoldsin 29-maastureihin suunnittelema viistoputki, joka lanseerattiin silloin, kun jäykemmät ec-normit tuli voimaan ja tavallisesta 853-putkesta tehdyt, varsinkin pitkäjoustoisemmat kaksysit ei olleet ilman vahvistuksia tarpeeksi jäykkiä. Se on muistaakseni päistä vähän paksuseinäisempi kuin ulkomitoiltaan vastaava tavallinen 853 (^edit: ja olikohan keskeltäkin, en muista oliko tavallinenkin 853 0,45 mm keskeltä vai vaan Pro Team). Pelkkien kuvien perusteella takapäästä ei voi sanoa mitään varmaa ja mahdollinen löysyys oli täysin mun omaa spekulaatiota ja perustui siihen, että kovinkaan moni custompaja tuskin lähtisi tuon näköistä chainstaytä tekemään ja siksi vastaavanlaisia runkoja ei juurikaan ole ennen nähty. Laadukashan toi runko on ihan varmasti ja täyskuitukeulan ansiosta ihan ok-hintainen setti tuollaiseksi rungoksi. Erityisen kevyt siitä ei varmaankaan tule. Rungon painoahan ei kai missään ollut ilmoitettu?

----------


## Jukka

^joo ei ole rungon painoa vielä ilmoitettu, pieni pelko siitä, että nousee aika paljon Straelin yläpuolelle. Tuo paino, tarkemmat speksit ja värivaihtoehdot kun selviää, niin päätän sitten pidänkö lopulta varauksen. 

Renkaina olisi itsellä tarkoitus käyttää n. 38 mm maantiemäisempää ja jotain 42-44 mm kuviollisempaa (vanteena 622). Kammiksi on ajatuksissa testata 165mm pitkää. Tuo vaikuttaa kanssa vähän tuohon "maavaraan".

----------


## santei

> Bikeshopin myyjä veikkasi myös, että 50cm voisi olla sopiva. Kuulemma myyjälle 52cm on sopiva ja pituus 174cm  ja inseami 84cm. 
> 
> Mittasin tuon sylimitan ja veikkaukseni hieman lyhkäisistä käsistä piti paikkansa. Eli sylimitta oli noin 168cm ja käden pituus noin 73cm. Emännän pituus tosiaan sen 169,5cm ja inseam noin 83cm.
> 
> Tuo mun Tripster AT 54cm koossa 80mm 0° stemmillä tuntui kuulemma liian pitkältä. Arviolta vaihtajankahvan verran saisi olla lyhyempi.



Tähän asiaan viitaten vielä vähän häiritsen Secan-keskustelua. Pahoittelut siitä, tästä olisi voinut kyllä alunperin tehdä oman ketjun mutta vähän myöhäistä tässä vaiheessa.

Kona Rove NRB DL:stä siis kyse. Myyjän kans viestiteltiin koosta lisää. Myyjän mielestä 48cm koossa tangon ja satulan välinen droppi tulee liian isoksi. 52cm koossa taas reach on kuulemma selkeästi liian pitkä. Stemmin mitta on vakiona 70mm +6° , joten sitä ei juurikaan ole varaa lyhentää.

Jäljelle jää siis 50cm koko. Tässä ainut ongelma on, että saako ajoasennosta tarpeeksi pystyn. Emännän inseami on 82cm, joten satula tulee melko ylös tankoon verrattuna. Tässä myyjän ottama mallikuva. 



Jos kuvanmukainen ajoasento on liian matala ja/tai pitkä niin vaihtoehtona on tietysti jyrkemmän stemmin laitto. Joku +35° asteinen menee jo aika radikaaliksi ja erikoisen näköiseksi, mutta lyhentäisi ohjaamoa 22mm. +17° asteinen olisi jo vähän järkevämmän kuuloinen. Se lyhentäisi 7mm.

Ajatuksia? Olisikohan maltillisesti jyrkemmästä stemmistä vaadittavaa hyötyä? Tuo +35° tosiaan kuulostaa jo siltä, että pyörän geometria ei yksinkertaisesti sovi jos tuollaisen vaatii.

----------


## Jukka

Ei tarvitse pahoitella, ei tämä mikään Secan ketjukaan ole... 

Onko malli jo lukittu tuohon Konaan, jos katsoisi vielä muita korkeammalla etupäällä olevia malleja. Tuosta 70 mm stemmistä en ihan hirveästi lähtisi minäkään lyhentämään. Koittaa katsella malleja, joissa on stack-mittaa muutaman sentin enemmän ja reach-mittaa esim. sentti vähemmän, jos tuo satula/tanko-droppi on liikaa. On muuten hyvää palvelua myyjältä, kun säätää pyörän ja laittaa kuvan siitä mahdolliselle asiakkaalle...

----------


## santei

> Ei tarvitse pahoitella, ei tämä mikään Secan ketjukaan ole... 
> 
> Onko malli jo lukittu tuohon Konaan, jos katsoisi vielä muita korkeammalla etupäällä olevia malleja. Tuosta 70 mm stemmistä en ihan hirveästi lähtisi minäkään lyhentämään. Koittaa katsella malleja, joissa on stack-mittaa muutaman sentin enemmän ja reach-mittaa esim. sentti vähemmän, jos tuo satula/tanko-droppi on liikaa. On muuten hyvää palvelua myyjältä, kun säätää pyörän ja laittaa kuvan siitä mahdolliselle asiakkaalle...




Jep, Bikeshopille kyllä 10/5 pisteet ja isot suositukset!

Monia eri vaihtoehtoja on ollut mutta tuohon Konaan emäntä tykästyi kovasti. Mutta toki pakkohan se on muita sitten katseltava jos Konan geometria ei yksinkertaisesti vain sovi. 

Pitää nyt vielä jatkaa pohtimista asian tiimoilta... Paras toki olis ajella sen 4h suuntaansa ja käydä koeistumassa. Kalenteri ei vaan meinaa antaa myöden lähiviikkoina.

----------


## Jukka

Tuossa Bikeshopin kuvassa kannattaa huomioida se, että pyörä on takapäästään telineessä, joka nostaa takapyörän vähän irti lattiasta. Onko satula varmasti oikeassa korossa tuossa, näyttää olevan aika ylhäällä, kun istuinputkin on 50 koossa jo 500mm. Itsellä tosiaan inseam n. 81 cm ja tykkään, että satula on keskiöstä n. 705-715 (hieman satulasta ja keskiöstä (tai q-factorista) riippuen). 

Edit. tarkemmin katsottuna on toi satulan korkeus varmaan aika lähellä oikeaa...

----------


## santei

> Tuossa Bikeshopin kuvassa kannattaa huomioida se, että pyörä on takapäästään telineessä, joka nostaa takapyörän vähän irti lattiasta. Onko satula varmasti oikeassa korossa tuossa, näyttää olevan aika ylhäällä, kun istuinputkin on 50 koossa jo 500mm. Itsellä tosiaan inseam n. 81 cm ja tykkään, että satula on keskiöstä n. 705-715 (hieman satulasta ja keskiöstä (tai q-factorista) riippuen). 
> 
> Edit. tarkemmin katsottuna on toi satulan korkeus varmaan aika lähellä oikeaa...



Joo. Tuon telineen lisäksi kuvakin voi tietysti hieman vääristää suuntaan tai toiseen.

----------


## TERU

Kun tuleva kuski on 169,5/83 cm, niin Konan ajoasento jää melkoisen matalaksi, tai stemmin alle jää paljon tavaraa, kummassakin kyseeseen tulevassa koossa samoin, jos tuollainen ei ole tavoiteltavaa, niin pitäisi löytää runko, joka on ns. lyhyt ja korkea ja sitä Konan runko ei ole.

Minulla on vähän samaa kun mitat 174/83, siis vain hitusen pitkäkoipinen, mutta tarkka oli tuo sopivan vaakamitan löytyminen siten, että muutoin mitoitus sopi ja krossarin runkoa hain ja löysinkin.

----------


## santei

Tarkennuksena inseam 82cm, mutta ei nyt asiaan taida vaikuttaa vrt 83cm. Mut joo okei.

Mites toi stemmin kulman säätö. Esim +10° tai +17° ja lisäksi vaikka spaceri tai kaksi enemmän alle. Onko aivan älytön ratkaisu vai eikö sillä saa tarpeeksi muutosta? Mihinkään purkkamallin ratkaisuun ei kuitenkaan huvita ryhtyä pyörän värin ja renkaiden takia.

----------


## TERU

Stemmin alle todennäköisesti pitkäjalkainen joutuu jättämään jonkinverran tavaraa, mutta nopeasti ominaisuudet heikkenevät kovin nousevilla stemmeillä, pyörä ei ole mukavimmillaan.

Katsoin Rosea, siinä koko 52 olisi vain 522 mm vaakamitaltaan ja keula vähän korkeampi kuin Konassa, sitä vois käyttää mitoiltaan esimerkkinä, se on ns. lyhyt ja korkea. Mainoskuvassa tanko minimissä ja satula pilvissä, ei pidä noita säikähtää.

https://www.rosebikes.fi/bike/rose-t...w5-H3KXd-H3KXe

----------


## santei

> Stemmin alle todennäköisesti pitkäjalkainen joutuu jättämään jonkinverran tavaraa, mutta nopeasti ominaisuudet heikkenevät kovin nousevilla stemmeillä, pyörä ei ole mukavimmillaan.
> 
> Katsoin Rosea, siinä koko 52 olisi vain 522 mm vaakamitaltaan ja keula vähän korkeampi kuin Konassa, sitä vois käyttää mitoiltaan esimerkkinä, se on ns. lyhyt ja korkea. Mainoskuvassa tanko minimissä ja satula pilvissä, ei pidä noita säikähtää.
> 
> https://www.rosebikes.fi/bike/rose-t...w5-H3KXd-H3KXe



Ok. Kyllä näiden tietojen valossa tuon Konan taitaa joutua tiputtamaan ykkösvaihtoehdosta jokerivaihtoehdoksi. Pitänee vaihtoehtoja ruveta uudelleen katsomaan nimenomaan tuon geometrian kautta. Tuohon Roseen onkin hyvä sitten verrata! Palaan luultavasti aiheeseen kun saan tarkemmin vertailtua.

Kiitos avusta! Ja Jukalle myös.

----------


## TERU

Konasta pitäis päästä koeajamaan 48 ja 50 koot ja satula melko taakse, korkeus keskiöstä n. 70-71 cm. Jos vaikka toimisikin vaikka matala tangonapaikka. Kun tanko ei ole kaukana, se voi olla melkoisen matalalla ja pyörän päällä on hyvä olla, tuo on notkeus ja makuasia. Pitkäjalkaisen on kohdistettava paljon huomiota rungon vaakapituuteen. Kuitenkin nämä mietteet enemmän huiskauksia...

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Ok. Kyllä näiden tietojen valossa tuon Konan taitaa joutua tiputtamaan ykkösvaihtoehdosta jokerivaihtoehdoksi. Pitänee vaihtoehtoja ruveta uudelleen katsomaan nimenomaan tuon geometrian kautta. Tuohon Roseen onkin hyvä sitten verrata! Palaan luultavasti aiheeseen kun saan tarkemmin vertailtua.
> 
> Kiitos avusta! Ja Jukalle myös.



Hetkinen! Ei kai tässä olla ottamassa Rosea Konan tilalle lyhyempänä ja korkeampana?

Kannattaa katso asioita geometrian kautta, eikä vaakaputken mitan:

52 cm rose team dx cross: reach 378 stack 538
50 cm kona rove st: reach 378 stack 550

Suunnilleen samanmittaisia (voin kertoa miksi "suunnilleen" eikä "tasan" jos haluatte) mutta Kona on reilun sentin korkeampi.

----------


## santei

> Konasta pitäis päästä koeajamaan 48 ja 50 koot ja satula melko taakse, korkeus keskiöstä n. 70-71 cm. Jos vaikka toimisikin vaikka matala tangonapaikka. Kun tanko ei ole kaukana, se voi olla melkoisen matalalla ja pyörän päällä on hyvä olla, tuo on notkeus ja makuasia. Pitkäjalkaisen on kohdistettava paljon huomiota rungon vaakapituuteen. Kuitenkin nämä mietteet enemmän huiskauksia...



Hyvähän se olis kyllä käydä Konaa kokeilemassa. 4h suuntaansa ajaminen toki hieman vähentää kokeilunhalua jos 50% mahiksella pyörä ei sovikaan, mutta kyllä tuokin kortti vielä avoinna pidetään.

Tarkoitatko rungon vaakapituudella top tuben pituutta vai reachia? Huomasin eilen illalla geometrioita vertaillessani, että eihän tuo aivan simppeliä hommaa ollutkaan. Kyseessä toki luultavasti oman ymmärryksen puute.

Esim.

Kona Rove NRB DL 50cm  , geo on pitkähkö ja matala
Stack 550mm
TT Length 531mm
Reach 378mm

Rose Team DX CROSS Gravel 52cm, geo on lyhyt ja korkeahko
Stack 538mm
TT Length 522mm
Reach 378mm

Miksi Rosen reach on sama kuin Konassa? Vaakaputki toki on lyhyempi, se vaikuttanee asiaan? Sitten taas stack on matalampi kuin Konassa. Eikö tuon pitäisi olla nimenomaan toisinpäin? Jotain eri lukemien korrelaatiota en ilmeisesti ymmärrä...


Tarkoitus oli vertailla Rosea ja Konaa ainakin Trekin Checkpointtiin, Cuben Nuroad Prohon ja Kinesiksen Tripster AT:een. Jotain muitakin toki, mutta kun en päässyt näidenkään kans puusta pidemmälle kun en noita lukemia osannutkaan tulkita..

Trek Checkpoint ARL5 52cm
Stack 549mm
TT Length 536mm
Reach 379mm

Trek Checkpoint ARL5 54cm
Stack 567mm
TT Length 551mm
Reach 383mm

Cube Nuroad Pro 50cm
Stack 533mm
TT Length 517mm
Reach 376mm

Cube Nuroad Pro 53cm
Stack 557mm
TT Length 537mm
Reach 382mm

Kinesis Tripster AT 51cm
Stack 555,9mm
TT Length 540mm
Reach 380,6mm

Kinesis Tripster AT 54cm
Stack 579,4mm
TT Length 550mm
Reach 383,8mm

----------


## TERU

Ei ollut tuo Rose hyvä esimerkki, koska satulaputken kulma pystympi ja näin tärkeä reach mitta sama kuin Konassa. TTL mitan tulisi olla kysyjä mitolla mielellään alle 530 mm, kun satulaputken kulma 74 astetta, niin ajaminen ei olisi kurkottelevaa, emäputken korkeus riittävä ettei tarvitsi tangon korkeutta paljon säätää putkiosilla.

Putkiosilla loppusäätö noin niinkuin yleensä ottaen, satulaputkeen jättöä tarvittaessa lisää ja stemmin pituuden muutosta, kun kilometrejä kertyy, mutta sopivankokoiseen runkoon alkukasaus.

----------


## santei

> Ei ollut tuo Rose hyvä esimerkki, koska satulaputken kulma pystympi ja näin tärkeä reach mitta sama kuin Konassa. TTL mitan tulisi olla kysyjä mitolla mielellään alle 530 mm, kun satulaputken kulma 74 astetta, niin ajaminen ei olisi kurkottelevaa, emäputken korkeus riittävä ettei tarvitsi tangon korkeutta paljon säätää putkiosilla.
> 
> Putkiosilla loppusäätö noin niinkuin yleensä ottaen, satulaputkeen jättöä tarvittaessa lisää ja stemmin pituuden muutosta, kun kilometrejä kertyy, mutta sopivankokoiseen runkoon alkukasaus.



Aivan, se satulaputken kulmakin pitää siis ottaa vertailussa huomioon.

Mikäs tuohon stackiin sit vaikuttaa tuollalailla, että Rosessa stack on matalampi kuin Konassa vaikka Rosen pitäisi olla korkeampi/pystympi ajoasennoltaan? Tuon kun vielä ymmärtäisin niin pystyisin jo jollakinlailla noita eri geotaulukoita vertailemaan. Toivottavasti.  :Leveä hymy: 

Harvassa tuntuu olevan TTL alle tuon 530mm. Satulaputken kulmia en vielä asiaan liittyen vertaillut.

Kyllä olis kysyntää "geometry comparison toolille" joka laittais kaikenkattavasti eri pyöriä päälletysten nii voisi tyhmempikin vertailla. Jonkun exceli-pohjaisen löysin, mutta ei ollut oikein toimiva.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Koeta vaikka tätä:

http://www.bikegeo.net/

----------


## TERU

Stack mitta toisella suoraan emäputken päältä toisella laakerinsuoja mukana. Reach mitta taitaa olla jo paremmin vakioitu valmistajilla. 
Pyörä on yksinkertainen väline, mutta perehtyessään huomaa tietävänsä aina vaan vähemmän.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Stack mitta toisella suoraan emäputken päältä toisella laakerinsuoja mukana. Reach mitta taitaa olla jo paremmin vakioitu valmistajilla. 
> Pyörä on yksinkertainen väline, mutta perehtyessään huomaa tietävänsä aina vaan vähemmän.



Hoh hoh hoo! Pätemään pyrkiessäni unohdin itse, että toiset valmistajat todellakin ilmoittaa stackin emäputken päältä ja toiset laakerin yläkupin päältä (joka tekee stackiin, mitä, 1-1,5 cm lisää). Olisko laakeristackmitta ehkä yleisempi nykyään?

----------


## santei

> Koeta vaikka tätä:
> 
> http://www.bikegeo.net/



Kiitti, pitää kokeilla.





> Stack mitta toisella suoraan emäputken päältä toisella laakerinsuoja mukana. Reach mitta taitaa olla jo paremmin vakioitu valmistajilla. 
> Pyörä on yksinkertainen väline, mutta perehtyessään huomaa tietävänsä aina vaan vähemmän.







> Hoh hoh hoo! Pätemään pyrkiessäni unohdin itse, että toiset valmistajat todellakin ilmoittaa stackin emäputken päältä ja toiset laakerin yläkupin päältä (joka tekee stackiin, mitä, 1-1,5 cm lisää). Olisko laakeristackmitta ehkä yleisempi nykyään?



No voi ny kymmenen kirosanaa. Onpa vaikeaksi tehty tuo stackin vertailu. Pitänee tuolla geotyökalulla kokeilla saisko noita pyöriä edes jotenkin vertailtua.

Ei oo pyörän hankinta helppoa, varsinkaan emännän mitoilla. No selvittely jatkuu, pitäähän uuden pyörän sopiva olla.

----------


## pätkä

^Specialized Diverge Comp?

https://www.specialized.com/fi/en/me...=239507-128909

----------


## sf12

Divergelle suositus täältäkin. On lyhyt ja korkea geometrialtaan. Naisille löytyy omat mallit missä on huomioitu naisten pidemmät jalat selkään verrattuna

----------


## santei

> ^Specialized Diverge Comp?
> 
> https://www.specialized.com/fi/en/me...=239507-128909







> Divergelle suositus täältäkin. On lyhyt ja korkea geometrialtaan. Naisille löytyy omat mallit missä on huomioitu naisten pidemmät jalat selkään verrattuna



Divergen hylkäsin aluksi jarrujen ja rengastilan takia. Aluversioon menee "vain" 38mm rengas ja hiilariversio on reippaasti ylibudjetin. Muuten kiinnostava pyörä ja jos geo on kerta lyhyt ja korkea niin joutuu tuotakin vielä kyllä harkita. 

Tuosta Diverge E5 Compista ei ikävä kyllä ollu naistenmallia. E:Tai siis, ei ilmeisesti Suomesta ole saatavilla. E5 Elitestä on mutta on sitten taas halvempi malli Tiagra osasarjalla, huonommilla vanteilla yms.

Pitää tuotakin vaihtoehtoa pyöritellä ja laskea kokonaishintaa pyörälle jos jostain saksan tarjouksesta lähtee osia päivittelemään... Rengastilan puute tuossa eniten ahdistaa. 

Jos ei muuten, niin saapa tuosta toisen verrokin luultavasti sopivalle geometrialle. 


Bikeshopilta muuten vastasivat, että Konan voi toki myös tilata postitse ja palauttaa jos ei ajoasentoa hyväksi saa. Edelleen hyvää palvelua kyllä heiltä. Pitää tuokin vaihtoehto harkita, vaikkakin taitaa olla aika epätodennäköistä, että siitä sopivan saisi.
E: Mites tuollainen riser tyyppinen tanko toimisi Konassa? Divergessä näyttäisi sellainen olevan vakiona. 15mm rise. Voi toki tulla aika funkyn näköinen helposti... Esim tämä: https://www.specialized.com/fi/en/ho...=219074-134016

Seuraavaksi rupean vertailemaan Trek Checkpointin, Specialized Divergen ja Kinesis Tripsterin geometrioita. Palataan hetken kuluttua.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jukka

Geo-taulukon mukaan Divergen naisten ja miesten mallien reach- ja stack-mitat ovat samat, eli putkiosissa ja satulassa ovat luultavasti niiden erot. Olikoo muuten vielä mietitty sitä, mikä olisi se rengas, joka olisi kiva mahtua runkoon ja joka sopisi tulevaan käyttöön?

----------


## santei

> Geo-taulukon mukaan Divergen naisten ja miesten mallien reach- ja stack-mitat ovat samat, eli putkiosissa ja satulassa ovat luultavasti niiden erot. Olikoo muuten vielä mietitty sitä, mikä olisi se rengas, joka olisi kiva mahtua runkoon ja joka sopisi tulevaan käyttöön?



Niinpä näyttää olevan. Ilmeisesti kammissa myös jotain eroa. Samalla rengastuksella olisi tarkoitus aloittaa kuin omassa Tripsterissä, eli 38mm Gravelkingi. Mutta vaihtoehtojen vuoksi olisi kiva jos menisi isompikin rengas tarvittaessa. 650bx47mm yhteensopivuus on plussaa.
Divergeen 38mm millinen (renkaasta riippuen) menee speksien mukaan, mutta silloinkaan ei taida lokareita enää saada kiinni.

----------


## TERU

Yksi vaihtoehto, kun naiselle ja pitkäjalkaiselle tulee, värinkin saa valita. 

https://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...draulisch.html

----------


## santei

> Yksi vaihtoehto, kun naiselle ja pitkäjalkaiselle tulee, värinkin saa valita. 
> 
> https://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...draulisch.html



Ok, tsekkaan myös tuon.

Ampukaa tää mun Kona ajatus alas jos kuulostaa aiva idioottimaiselta. Samalla kun noita muita pyöriä oon katellut niin yritän Konan muokkausvaihtoehdot käydä läpi niin saa sen sitten lopullisesti karsittua vaihtoehdoista pois jos ei passaa.

Mitä jos tuohon Roveen laittaisi samanpituisen (70mm) stemmin mutta +10 asteisen (vakiona +6) stemmin ja spessun 15mm riser droppitangon? Reach lyhenisi 2mm ja korkeutta tulee stemmistä 5mm lisää ja tangosta ekstra 15 milliä. Eli tämä https://www.sigmasports.com/item/Spe...Handlebar/GMX1

Tuossa vielä kuvalinkki https://aijaa.com/d0Pr8p

Näin amatöörin silmin kun yritän kuvitella tuohon kuvaan kyseisen kombon, niin voisi ainakin ulkonäön puolesta pysyä vielä normaalin näköisenä. Sitä en osaa arvioida, että olisiko muutos riittävä..

----------


## TERU

Compactimmalla tangolla on iso vaikutus vielä melkoisen pieneen pyörään. Spessun tangolla ei ulkonäkö huonone eikä ajettavuuskaan. Kahvat tulee lähemmäs ja alaotteelle matkaa vähemmän. Ei Konaa voi alas ampua etenkään kaukolaukauksin. Miten paljon tuota saa koeajaa ja vielä palauttaa, jos siitä ei ajokkia saa?

----------


## santei

> Compactimmalla tangolla on iso vaikutus vielä melkoisen pieneen pyörään. Spessun tangolla ei ulkonäkö huonone eikä ajettavuuskaan. Kahvat tulee lähemmäs ja alaotteelle matkaa vähemmän. Ei Konaa voi alas ampua etenkään kaukolaukauksin. Miten paljon tuota saa koeajaa ja vielä palauttaa, jos siitä ei ajokkia saa?



Okei. Pyörän saapuessa voi ajaa lyhyen testilenkin ja sen perusteella katsoa tuleeko ajoasennoista säädöillä hyvä. Jos tuntuu mahdottomalta niin pyörän voi vielä siinä kohtaa palauttaa. Sanatarkasti noin luki sähköpostissa. Kyllähän tuokin jo paljon kertoisi ajoasennon sopivuudesta vaikka mahdollisen tangon ja/tai stemmin vaihdon joutuukin kuvittelemaan.

Bikegeo.net sivuston laskurilla vertailin Rovea, Divergeä ja Checkpointtia. Koossa 54cm Checkpoint on aikalailla identtinen Roven 50cm koon kanssa. Koossa 52cm taas pikkaisen korkeampi ja lyhyempi mutta silti Rovea lähellä. Oletin, että Checkpointissa on 390mm Fork length kun ei geotaulukosta ko. tietoa löytynyt. Diverge oli taas selkeästi lyhyempi ja korkeampi 52cm koossa.

----------


## TERU

Tuo Konan tanko valokuvassa onkin aivan kamala pieneen pyörään, vaihtoon joka tapauksessa. Aiemmassa tehtaan kuvassa oli compactimpi tanko, saako pyörää sopivan värisenä? Tehtaankuvassa vaalea hunajan värinen, tuossa valokuvassa myrkyn vihreä.

----------


## santei

> Tuo Konan tanko valokuvassa onkin aivan kamala pieneen pyörään, vaihtoon joka tapauksessa. Aiemmassa tehtaan kuvassa oli compactimpi tanko, saako pyörää sopivan värisenä? Tehtaankuvassa vaalea hunajan värinen, tuossa valokuvassa myrkyn vihreä.



Joo saa, se 50cm kokoinen DL-malli on varastossa. Kuva on halvemmilla osilla ja eri värillä varustetusta normimallista kun sellainen oli valmiina kasattuna. Geometria on sama.

Tuo DL-mallin väri yhdistettynä tanwall renkaisiin on kuulemma just se juttu miks Kona pitäis saada.  :Leveä hymy:  Mutta toki geo edellä mennään. 

Pitää nyt vähän vielä tuumailla, mutta kyllä varmaan tuo Kona kokeiltavaksi tilataan kun ei siinä häviä kun korkeintaan postikulut. Pitää sitten vain kuvitella 15mm korkeammalle tuo tanko yms. 

Harmillisesti tuo Trekin Checkpoint on tosi samankaltainen geoltaan tuon Roven kanssa, joten ei nyt hirveän paljon parempi vaihtoehto ole. Vakiostemmi on 90mm, että siitä nyt  voisi olla 10-20mm varaa lyhentää tietysti.. Rosesta laitoin aspalle pari tarkentavaa kysymystä. Divergen rengasasiaa pitää nyt vielä miettiä.

----------


## santei

En ollut tajunnutkaan, että Rosessa on pikalinkku takana. Pikalinkullista pyörää voisi muuten harkita, mutta sitten se saisi olla tonnin halvempi. Hiilarirosessa on läpiakselit mutta hintaaki on sitten 2600 euroa ultegra osilla. Verkokaupan konfiguraattori ei anna muuttaa osia 105-sarjaan, tiedä sitten onnistuisiko aspan kautta. Hinta alenisi varmaan noin 300 euroa? Tuossa on kyllä vähän erilainen geo kuin alu versiossa. Pitää tutkailla.

Kona Roven ja Trekin Checkpointin tapauksessa jos tanko pitäisi vaihtaa tuohon spessun 15mm riser tankoon niin tuli mieleen, että piisaakohan vakio jarruletkut ja vaihtajan vaijerit? Tietäisi ottaa hinnassa ja vaivassa huomioon jos kaikki letkut ja vaijerit menis uusiksi...

----------


## Huoleton

En ole ikinä nähnyt että kaupan setä katkoisi piuhat minimimittaan. Ei se oikein järkevääkään olisi just ton säätövaran takia.
Jos itse olisin tuossa tilanteessa niin ehdottomasti Kona tilaukseen kun kerran värikin on jo valittu. Voihan sieltä kysyä onko ohjainputkeen vara jättää pari senttiä ylimäärästä. Jotkut pyörät tulee tehtaalta tosi pitkällä ohjainputkella ja se katkotaan vasta liikkessä.
Ylipitkä ohjainputki on tietty nolon näkönen ja valmistajatkin usein sanoo kuinka paljon spaceria saa olla tarkoitettuun käyttöön jne. Mutta kyllä väri on tärkeempi kun tollaset muotoseikat. Etenkin jos pyörä tulee naiselle.
Tangon nosto ohjainputken suuntasesti myös lyhentää reachia vähän. Tässä tapauksessa jo ohjauskulma on 70.5 niin 20mm spaceria nostaa tankoa 19mm ja tuo sitä 6mm taaksepäin.

----------


## JackOja

Mä väitän myös, että se nainen -vaikka en häntä tunnekaan- tottuu aika pian normaalikorkeudella olevaan stongaan. Ei siis välttämättä kannata ihan kaikkia paukkuja ladata mahdollisimman pystyyn ajoasentoon. 
Tai sitten menee ja ostaa jonkin hybridifillarin.

----------


## Mohkku

Eikös siellä ollut jotain hartiaseudun ongelmia taustalla vai oliko koku muu kaveri kyseessä. Ajoasento on sikäli hankala, että lyhyt kokeilu ei välttämättä anna oikeaa kuvaa, mikä sopii 2000 kilsan jälkeen. Toisaalta ajoasento on pyörän tärkein ominaisuus, joten mielummin luopuu akselityypistä tai vaihtajan mallista. Kannattaa vilkaista Genesiksen mallisto, Croix de Fer.

----------


## CamoN

> Mä väitän myös, että se nainen -vaikka en häntä tunnekaan- tottuu aika pian normaalikorkeudella olevaan stongaan. Ei siis välttämättä kannata ihan kaikkia paukkuja ladata mahdollisimman pystyyn ajoasentoon.



Näin on. Eikä myöskään kannata mitoittaa pyörää niin, että se haluttu ajoasento toteutuu esimerkiksi juuri rungon stack- ja reach-mittojen mukaisesti, koska silloinhan rakennetaan ajoasento käytännössä aivan säätöalueen rajaan. Sitten sen voi tietysti tehdä niin, jos tietää muutaman millin tarkkuudella mitä haluaa nyt ja kolmen vuoden päästä.

----------


## hitlike

En tosiaan kyllä läpiakseleita pitäisi minään vaatimuksena, enemmän "bonuksena" jos sattuu olemaan. Hyöty* jäykissä* pyörissä on aika minimaalinen, tässä esim vertailtu jäydän etuhaarukan toimivuutta läpiakselilla vs pikalinkulla: https://www.singletracks.com/blog/mt...-vs-thru-axle/

Tulevaisuuden standardi tai ei, on varmaa että pikalinkkuja löytyy kauppojen hyllyistä vielä todellakin pitkään.

----------


## Moska

Levyjarrukeulassa läpiakseli "aivan kiva". Koska, pikalinkku pitää olla tiukassa, muuten haarukan takana oleva jarrusatula painaa jarruttaessa akselia alas.
Takana taas ei yleensä ole sitäkään ongelmaa.

----------


## CamoN

Omassa tallissa ei satu olemaan kuin yhdet uusinta huutoa olevat hydrauliset levyjarrut (sattuvat muuten olemaan cyclocrossissa, eli maantiekahvoilla) mutta uskallan väittää että hydraulisten jarrujen perusongelma, eli olemattomat välykset levyn ja palojen välissä, ei ole hävinnyt mihinkään vaikka jarrut ovat kehittyneet. 

Läpiakselit on mukava keksintö noiden olemattomien välysten kanssa.

----------


## JackOja

> Levyjarrukeulassa läpiakseli "aivan kiva". Koska, pikalinkku pitää olla tiukassa, muuten haarukan takana oleva jarrusatula painaa jarruttaessa akselia alas.
> ..



Miksi se pikalinkku pitäisi jättää löysälle?

Nimim: "ei ongelmia pikalinkkuakselien kanssa"

----------


## TERU

> Näin on. Eikä myöskään kannata mitoittaa pyörää niin, että se haluttu ajoasento toteutuu esimerkiksi juuri rungon stack- ja reach-mittojen mukaisesti, 
> koska silloinhan rakennetaan ajoasento käytännössä aivan säätöalueen rajaan. Sitten sen voi tietysti tehdä niin, jos tietää muutaman millin tarkkuudella mitä haluaa nyt ja kolmen vuoden päästä.



On tullut otetuksi kantaa tähän juttuun, kun kuski on pitkäjalkainen = lyhtselkäinen, kun on tuota samaa vaivaa tosin lievempänä. On yritetty hakea vaihtoehtoa Konalle, sellaista jossa olisi keula vähän lyhyempi, mutta mitoitus muutoin sama tai hyväksyttävissä. Ei tuollaista oikein näytä löytyvän ei ainakaan ole tullut hyviä ehdotuksia. Ko. Kona on hieno pyörä niin ulkonäöltään kuin tekniikaltaankin, toivon löytyvän ratkaisun, jolla ajoasennon saa tyydyttävän sopivaksi, eniten riskiä saako tangon sopivan lähelle, mutta myös satula tulee pitkäjalkaiselle melkoisen korkealle tankoon nähden.

----------


## santei

> En ole ikinä nähnyt että kaupan setä katkoisi piuhat minimimittaan. Ei se oikein järkevääkään olisi just ton säätövaran takia.
> Jos itse olisin tuossa tilanteessa niin ehdottomasti Kona tilaukseen kun kerran värikin on jo valittu. Voihan sieltä kysyä onko ohjainputkeen vara jättää pari senttiä ylimäärästä. Jotkut pyörät tulee tehtaalta tosi pitkällä ohjainputkella ja se katkotaan vasta liikkessä.
> Ylipitkä ohjainputki on tietty nolon näkönen ja valmistajatkin usein sanoo kuinka paljon spaceria saa olla tarkoitettuun käyttöön jne. Mutta kyllä väri on tärkeempi kun tollaset muotoseikat. Etenkin jos pyörä tulee naiselle.
> Tangon nosto ohjainputken suuntasesti myös lyhentää reachia vähän. Tässä tapauksessa jo ohjauskulma on 70.5 niin 20mm spaceria nostaa tankoa 19mm ja tuo sitä 6mm taaksepäin.



Hyvä tietää.





> Mä väitän myös, että se nainen -vaikka en häntä tunnekaan- tottuu aika pian normaalikorkeudella olevaan stongaan. Ei siis välttämättä kannata ihan kaikkia paukkuja ladata mahdollisimman pystyyn ajoasentoon. 
> Tai sitten menee ja ostaa jonkin hybridifillarin.







> Eikös siellä ollut jotain hartiaseudun ongelmia taustalla vai oliko koku muu kaveri kyseessä. Ajoasento on sikäli hankala, että lyhyt kokeilu ei välttämättä anna oikeaa kuvaa, mikä sopii 2000 kilsan jälkeen. Toisaalta ajoasento on pyörän tärkein ominaisuus, joten mielummin luopuu akselityypistä tai vaihtajan mallista. Kannattaa vilkaista Genesiksen mallisto, Croix de Fer.



Jep, juuri sama tapaus kyseessä. Lievää hartiaseudun ongelmaa jonka johdosta on kuntoutuksessa. Mahdollisesti olkapääleikkaukseen joutuu jos ei kuntoutus onnistu. Mutta jokatapauksessa ei mikään invalidi sentäs, mutta pitää toki ottaa huomioon ajoasentoa mietittäessä. Voi toki tottua matalampaankin ajoasentoon, mutta siinä tapauksessa rungossa pitäisi kuitenkin olla säätövaraa pystympäänkin asentoon. Rovessa ja Checkpointissa sitä on vähän rajallisesti.





> Näin on. Eikä myöskään kannata mitoittaa pyörää niin, että se haluttu ajoasento toteutuu esimerkiksi juuri rungon stack- ja reach-mittojen mukaisesti, koska silloinhan rakennetaan ajoasento käytännössä aivan säätöalueen rajaan. Sitten sen voi tietysti tehdä niin, jos tietää muutaman millin tarkkuudella mitä haluaa nyt ja kolmen vuoden päästä.



Konassa ja Trekin Checkpointissa (hyvin samankaltainen geometria) tulee väkisinkin aika iso droppi satulan ja tangon välille, joten ajoasento on pitkä ja matala. Jos siihen ei totu, niin sitten ollaan juurikin siinä tilanteessa, että ollaan aivan säätöalueen rajalla jos ajosento saadaan paremmaksi vain riser tangolla ja jyrkällä stemmillä. Eli ei kovin hyvä vaihtoehto koska 2000 km kuluttua muutoksia ei juuri pysty enää tehdä.





> On tullut otetuksi kantaa tähän juttuun, kun kuski on pitkäjalkainen = lyhtselkäinen, kun on tuota samaa vaivaa tosin lievempänä. On yritetty hakea vaihtoehtoa Konalle, sellaista jossa olisi keula vähän lyhyempi, mutta mitoitus muutoin sama tai hyväksyttävissä. Ei tuollaista oikein näytä löytyvän ei ainakaan ole tullut hyviä ehdotuksia. Ko. Kona on hieno pyörä niin ulkonäöltään kuin tekniikaltaankin, toivon löytyvän ratkaisun, jolla ajoasennon saa tyydyttävän sopivaksi, eniten riskiä saako tangon sopivan lähelle, mutta myös satula tulee pitkäjalkaiselle melkoisen korkealle tankoon nähden.



Käytiin kokeilemassa 54cm kokoista Spessun Divergeä. Vakiona 100mm stemmi, vaihdettiin 90mm stemmi ja ajoasento oli myyjien, mun ja myös emännän mielestä tosi sopivan näköinen. Niinkuin geotaulukko nyt kertookin eli lyhyempi ja pystympi kuin monessa muussa. En kovin huonona vaihtoehtona pidä Divergeä (tarkka malli E5 Comp) jos vain edes 38 milliset renkaat mahtuu. Otan omat kiekot mukaan liikkeeseen nii saa testata sopiiko kun ei liikkeessä vastaavia ollut kokeiltavaksi. Netissä ristiriitaista tietoa kun toisaalla sanotaan, että alumalliiin menee vain maks 38mm (hiilariversioon 42mm) ja toisaalla että sama 42mm kuin hiilariin...

Rengasasiaan toki mulla ei ole kokemusta, että onko vähempikin riittävä vaiko kenties pitäisi olla vielä isommat renkaat kuin 38 milliset. Kun en ole tuolla omalla pyörälläkään vielä päässyt ajamaan. Kesää odotellessa.

Pikalinkkuasiaan lyhyesti. En varmasti ajaessa huomaisi mitään eroa ja pikalinkkuja varmasti vielä tulevaisuudessa myydään, mutta ajatusmaailma ei taivu sille, että ostettaisiin kahden tonnin pyörä ns. "vanhentuneella" tekniikalla. On ne läpiakselit kuitenkin tulevaisuutta. Jostain supertarjouksesta tonnin pyörä olisi eri juttu.

----------


## pätkä

Merida Silex?

Mallisto on laaja. Tarjolla mm. hydrojarrut, läpiakselit, 650b 2.25 renkaat ja pysty ajoasento.

https://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/...ikefinder.html

Tuossa jotain testiä ja jorinaa malliston kalliimmasta päästä.

http://off.road.cc/content/review/bi...ke-1318-review

----------


## santei

> Merida Silex?
> 
> Mallisto on laaja. Tarjolla mm. hydrojarrut, läpiakselit, 650b 2.25 renkaat ja pysty ajoasento.
> 
> https://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/...ikefinder.html
> 
> Tuossa jotain testiä ja jorinaa malliston kalliimmasta päästä.
> 
> http://off.road.cc/content/review/bi...ke-1318-review



Tää on spekseiltään kyllä varteenotettava. Ongelma vaan, että tuota Silex 400 mallia mikä sopii spekseihin ja menee budjettiin niin ei tunnu saavan mistään. :O Värikään ei ainakaan mitään välitöntä vau-efektiä emännässä aiheuttanut, mutta sitä asiaa voisi sulatella videoita vahtaamalla. En vain tuota vaihtoehtona pitänyt kun en löytänyt pyörää myytävän kuin jostain epämääräisistä polakkikaupoista. Esim bike-discount saa jotain kokoja vasta viikolla 22.

E: Vissiin yleisesti saatavilla vasta viikolla 22, sen takia ei löydy. No eniveis, punaista väriä ei kuulemma edes harkita.  :Leveä hymy:  Pitää tsekata muiden Silex mallien speksejä ja hintoja

----------


## santei

Plääh. 38 millinen gravelking Grail-kehällä menis muuten ihan kivasti, mutta seat tube tulee todella lähellä. Mielestäni liian lähelle, joten gravelking tai vastaavalla profiililla oleva rengas ei ainakaan mahdu 38mm koossa. Pitää tuota rengasasiaa ja vaihtoehtoja nyt miettiä.

Vaikeahko miettiä, että piisaako esim 35mm rengas kun vielä ole noista 38 millisistäkään kokemusta. Mutta kyllähän tässä tarkoitus oli Tripsteriä vastaava monikäyttöinen pyörä hankkia mihinkä kävisi tarvittaessa jos jonkinlainen rengas.

Geometria Divergessä oli toimiva.

----------


## Kalle H

Rengastila on sellainen asia jota ei saa myöhemmin lisää, joten siitä ei kyllä kannata ostaessa tinkiä. On myös kiva, että saa kiinni isot renkaat lokarien kanssa. Mulla itsellä gravelissa lokarit on kiinni 99% ajasta, se on kuitenkin juuri se pyörä jolla ajetaan valtaosa ajoista, enkä halua säätää edes-takas lokarien kanssa.

Esim Konan Private Jakeen menee nippa-nappa 42mm WTB:n Resolute renkaat lokarien kanssa enkä kyllä yhtään antaisi rengastilaa pois.

Yhtenä vaihtoehtona olisi toki hommata runkosetti, jossa olisi katkaisematon keula, jonka saisi siten itse säätää riittävän korkealle. Ei toki kovin elegantti ratkaisu, mutta säätövaraa siis sitten joka suuntaa aika reilusti.

----------


## paaton

On kyllä komea tuo oneonen space chicken puna-harmaana. En ole oikeastaan edes katsonut tuota aiemmin, kun se flame väritys on mielestäni kaamea. Tuossa näyttää lisäksi olevan tarakan paikkakin. Harmi, kun etuhaarukkaan ei ole lisätty telineille paikkoja.

Geometria näyttää matalalta, mutta vähän harmillisesti tuosta 54 ja 57 koon välistä puuttuu sopiva koko. 54 stacki olisi just passeli, mutta tuo vaatisi ainakin 130mm stemmin kaveriksi. 57 on taas ihan liian korkea stackiltaan.

Mitähän muita merkkejä olisi vaihtoehtona? Tuollainen 40mm rengas olisi hyvä sopia lokareiden kanssa paikalleen ja tarakan paikat on löydyttävä ainakin takaa. Geometria pitkä ja matala. Mieluusti mahdollisuus 2x voimansiirrolle, tätäkään ei tainnut oneonessa olla.

----------


## santei

> Rengastila on sellainen asia jota ei saa myöhemmin lisää, joten siitä ei kyllä kannata ostaessa tinkiä. On myös kiva, että saa kiinni isot renkaat lokarien kanssa. Mulla itsellä gravelissa lokarit on kiinni 99% ajasta, se on kuitenkin juuri se pyörä jolla ajetaan valtaosa ajoista, enkä halua säätää edes-takas lokarien kanssa.
> 
> Esim Konan Private Jakeen menee nippa-nappa 42mm WTB:n Resolute renkaat lokarien kanssa enkä kyllä yhtään antaisi rengastilaa pois.
> 
> Yhtenä vaihtoehtona olisi toki hommata runkosetti, jossa olisi katkaisematon keula, jonka saisi siten itse säätää riittävän korkealle. Ei toki kovin elegantti ratkaisu, mutta säätövaraa siis sitten joka suuntaa aika reilusti.



Jep, näinhän se on. Vaihtoehtoja olis kiva olla. Divergeen kun laittaa 35 milliset renkaat niin vaihtoehtoja on vain kapeampiin renkaisiin.

Toki se ajoasentokin pitäis saada kohdilleen.

----------


## Köfte

> On kyllä komea tuo oneonen space chicken puna-harmaana. En ole oikeastaan edes katsonut tuota aiemmin, kun se flame väritys on mielestäni kaamea. Tuossa näyttää lisäksi olevan tarakan paikkakin. Harmi, kun etuhaarukkaan ei ole lisätty telineille paikkoja.
> 
> Geometria näyttää matalalta, mutta vähän harmillisesti tuosta 54 ja 57 koon välistä puuttuu sopiva koko. 54 stacki olisi just passeli, mutta tuo vaatisi ainakin 130mm stemmin kaveriksi. 57 on taas ihan liian korkea stackiltaan.
> 
> Mitähän muita merkkejä olisi vaihtoehtona? Tuollainen 40mm rengas olisi hyvä sopia lokareiden kanssa paikalleen ja tarakan paikat on löydyttävä ainakin takaa. Geometria pitkä ja matala. Mieluusti mahdollisuus 2x voimansiirrolle, tätäkään ei tainnut oneonessa olla.



Molemmat värivaihtoehtoina olisivat OK, ehkäpä "Flame" jopa enemmän :Hymy:  Tuo pitkä/matala geo sopii tällaiselle turkiseläimen
ja apinan risteytykselle varsinkin hyvin. Työmatkakulkine-ehdotelmaksi varsin kiehtova edelleenkin.

BTW, joko teillä liskoeläin on jalkeilla?

----------


## Mohkku

> Mitähän muita merkkejä olisi vaihtoehtona? Tuollainen 40mm rengas olisi hyvä sopia lokareiden kanssa paikalleen ja tarakan paikat on löydyttävä ainakin takaa. Geometria pitkä ja matala. Mieluusti mahdollisuus 2x voimansiirrolle, tätäkään ei tainnut oneonessa olla.



Oliko muita vaatimuksia? Jollei materiaalin yms. suhteen ole tarkkaa, Spessun Sequioia koossa 54 saattaisi olla lähellä sopivaa. Renkaatkin pitäisi mahtua. Valmistajan nettisivujen mukaan on saatavilla runkonakin, jos Eliten väri ei kelpaa tai jokin osavalinta on pielessä. Kiekot ilmeisesti on melko raskaat, se kannattaa ottaa valmiin pyörän valinnassa huomioon.

https://www.specialized.com/fi/en/ne...venturesequoia

Vielä pitempi runko on Whytellä, Gisburn, Friston ja Glencoe. Stack nousee yli 55 sentin, mutta eikös olennaista ole stacin ja reachin suhde ja niiden sopivuus, ei yksittäinen lukema? Lisäksi vaikuttaahan tosiaan monta seikkaa, mikä lopullinen mitoitus sitten on.

https://www.whyte.bike/gisburn
https://www.whyte.bike/friston
https://www.whyte.bike/glencoe

----------


## Mohkku

Santei, Salsa Vayaa kannattaa käydä katsomassa. Ellei muuten, ainakin sitten pystyn geometrian vertailemiseksi. Saa vertailupohjaa siihen, onko Rove kuitenkin ok vai onko pystympi parempi.

http://www.foxcomp.fi/salsa-2016-vaya-x9-bike-49-5cm

Vaihtoehtona on runko:
http://www.foxcomp.fi/salsa-vaya-frameset-2017

Yksi vaatimuksista taisi olla alumiinirunko, mutta teräsrunko hiilikuituhaarukalla ei ainakaan minun kriteereissäni jää yhtään huonommaksi. Toki 900 euron runkoon kasattu pyörä tulee arvokkaammaksi kuin Rove, mutta sopiva kannattaa valita, vaikka se maksaisi jonkun satasen enemmän kuin vähemmän sopiva.

Jos Roven vihreä miellyttää silmää, olisiko 2018 mallin minttu myös kelpaava?
https://salsacycles.com/bikes/vaya/2018_vaya_tiagra

Color: red or mint

----------


## santei

> Santei, Salsa Vayaa kannattaa käydä katsomassa. Ellei muuten, ainakin sitten pystyn geometrian vertailemiseksi. Saa vertailupohjaa siihen, onko Rove kuitenkin ok vai onko pystympi parempi...



Kiitti ehdotuksesta. En osaa kommentoida oikeastaan mitään tuohon ennenkuin perehdyn asiaan tarkemmin. Salsan pyöriin en ole ikinä perehtynyt sitä vähääkään. Teräsrungossa ainut huono puoli on ohuemmat putket. Siis ulkonäöllisesti. Emännällä joku fiksaatio paksumpiin putkiin.  :Leveä hymy:  Ei mikään ehdoton asia kuitenkaan.

Käytiin tosiaan sitä 54cm Divergeä kokeilemassa ja se oli 90mm +7 stemmillä hyvä. Tajusin, että olen aiemmin vertaillut kokoa pienempiä pyöriä joten kokeilin nyt verrata 54cm Divergeä ja 54cm Tripsteriä. Ja kappas, nehän on hyvin lähellä toisiaan jos en nyt jotain väärinymmärtänyt. Saa korjata jos näin on.
Diverge hieman korkeampi Futureshockin tuoman lisäkorkeuden vuoksi. Se on mitattuna noin 45mm spacerpinoa vastaava. Tripsteriin oli valmistajan suositus muistaakseni max 30mm spacereita jos oikein muistan. Mutta jos tangoksi speksaa spessun 15mm riser tangon niin tuokin ero kaventuu. 

Eli allaolevissa kuvissa vertailussa 54cm kokoinen Diverge (sininen) ja Tripster (punainen). Divergessä 90mm +7 stemmi, Tripsteriin heitin 70mm +7 stemmin ja spacer mitaksi 45mm kuten Divergessä (josta 15mm siis riser tangolla). 





Mitä mieltä ootte? Eikö tuo olisi hyvin samankaltainen ajoasento kuin koeistumisella hyväksi todetussa Divergessä?

----------


## sf12

70mm stemmi on todella lyhyt droppitankoiseen. Vieläpä jos kuski on suht kokematon pyöräilijä, niin aikas kiikkerää kyytiä on luvassa. Mä oon itse 178cm ja 86cm jalka. Ajan 54cm Divergellä jossa 90mm stemmi.

----------


## sf12

Jos kuski oli 170cm ja 83cm jalka, niin itse alkaisin tekee Divergeä ehkäpä 52cm mallista.

----------


## paaton

> Oliko muita vaatimuksia? Jollei materiaalin yms. suhteen ole tarkkaa, Spessun Sequioia koossa 54 saattaisi olla lähellä sopivaa. Renkaatkin pitäisi mahtua. Valmistajan nettisivujen mukaan on saatavilla runkonakin, jos Eliten väri ei kelpaa tai jokin osavalinta on pielessä. Kiekot ilmeisesti on melko raskaat, se kannattaa ottaa valmiin pyörän valinnassa huomioon.
> 
> https://www.specialized.com/fi/en/ne...venturesequoia
> 
> Vielä pitempi runko on Whytellä, Gisburn, Friston ja Glencoe. Stack nousee yli 55 sentin, mutta eikös olennaista ole stacin ja reachin suhde ja niiden sopivuus, ei yksittäinen lukema? Lisäksi vaikuttaahan tosiaan monta seikkaa, mikä lopullinen mitoitus sitten on.
> 
> https://www.whyte.bike/gisburn
> https://www.whyte.bike/friston
> https://www.whyte.bike/glencoe



Tuossa spessussa taitaisi geo olla ok, koska 54 koko on noin pitkä. 388 reach ja 566 stack. 10ast stemmi niin se olisi siinä.
Mutta tuohon teräsmatkalehmän painoon ei vaan nyt pysty taipumaan. Juomapullojen ja talvirenkaiden ja lokareiden kanssa tuo painaisi varmaankin +15kg, koska alu cyclokin on nyt liki 13kg. Ehkä se 130mm stemmi näyttäisi vaan hyvältä space chickenissä. Whyten stackit ovat aivan liian korkeita.

----------


## Mohkku

Stemmin kulmaakin voi säätää Spessun versiolla:

https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...mid%5B155%5D=1

----------


## santei

> 70mm stemmi on todella lyhyt droppitankoiseen. Vieläpä jos kuski on suht kokematon pyöräilijä, niin aikas kiikkerää kyytiä on luvassa. Mä oon itse 178cm ja 86cm jalka. Ajan 54cm Divergellä jossa 90mm stemmi.



https://grit.cx/news/2017/08/reviewe...is-tripster-at
Tuossa arvostelussa on 75mm stemmi käytössä, Rovessa on vakiona 70mm stemmi ja omassa Tripsterissä 80mm stemmi. Jossain foorumilla jollain oli muistaakseni jopa 60mm stemmi. Toki mulla ei siis asiasta vielä kokemusta ole, googlella hankittua "tietoa" tää mun tietämys vain on joten voin olla väärässäkin.

Entä jos satulatolpan laittaa ilman offsettiä, eikös se mahdollistaisi vähän pitemmän stemmin käytön? 

Voisin vaikka ottaa ton mun Tripsterin ajoasennosta kuvan niin näkis ehkä siitäkin jotain.





> Jos kuski oli 170cm ja 83cm jalka, niin itse alkaisin tekee Divergeä ehkäpä 52cm mallista.



Liikkeessä sattui olla 54cm varastossa ja muistaakseni muutenkin sitä kokoa sanoivat oikeammaksi. Pitänee kattoa ja kysyö myös tuo 52cm koko.





> Stemmin kulmaakin voi säätää Spessun versiolla:
> 
> https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...mid%5B155%5D=1



Tuollahan voisi kätevästi hakea oikeaa kulmaa niin ei tarvisi montaa stemmiä ainakaan kulman takia ostaa. Vaikuttaa asialliselta.

----------


## sf12

Satulan sijäinnilla ei korjata väärän kokoista runkoa. Satula aina ensin oikeaan paikkaan ja sen jälkeen säädetään ohjaamo sopivaks.

----------


## Kalle H

Tulihan punnattua Konan Private Jake talvivarustuksessa (tosin ilman valoja tai napadynamoa). Runkolaukun, lokarien, pullotelineen ja nastojen kanssa tuo painaa nyt 10,2kg. Taitaa mennä jo alle 9kg lukemiin "nakuna" kesärenkaiden kanssa. Mielestä ihan ok, kun kyseessä on kuitenkin tuollainen perus alumiinikanki.

"Kevyttä" osaa tässä on kiinni Rosen halpis "flex" carbon tolppa sekä Selle Italian kuituinen SLR flow satula. Kiekojen virkaa toimittaa superstaran halpis Grail setti. Nastoina toimii litkutetut Gravdalit. Muuten mennään vakiosetillä, joskin tankoteippi on tuplattu eli vakio nauhan päälle on lisätty (painava) nahkainen Brooks.

----------


## paaton

Niner rlt9 taitaisi olla juuri sitä mitä etsin, mutta eikö tuostakaan nyt ole järkevää kokoa saatavilla. 53 ja 56 väli on iso, ainakin stack ja reach mittoja tuijottamalla.

http://bikepacker.com/niner-rlt-9-a-new-breakthrough/

----------


## paaton

> Tulihan punnattua Konan Private Jake talvivarustuksessa...



Jep, todennäköisesti tuollainen perinteinen cyclo sopivilla mounteilla on se mihin päädyn. Täytyy vielä väännellä tuota ninerin geometriaa lenkin jälkeen.

----------


## Kalle H

Itse en taas pidä Private Jakea kovin "perinteisenä" cyclona. Kun tässä on kuitenkin matalahko keskiö, lokaripaikat, ~40mm rengastila ja säädettävä taka-akseli... Ostaessa vertailin myös geota pariin "oikeaan" graveliin (mm. Niner) eikä tuossa geossa kyllä juuri eroa ollut.

Mutta ihan suoraansanoen en myöskään osaa oikein määrittää, että koska cyclo vaihtuu graveliksi. Enemmän taitaa vaikuttaa se, että mihin suuntaan pyöränsä omistaja pyöränsä "optimoi" ja mitä ajoa sillä ajelee.

----------


## santei

> Satulan sijäinnilla ei korjata väärän kokoista runkoa. Satula aina ensin oikeaan paikkaan ja sen jälkeen säädetään ohjaamo sopivaks.



En nyt meinannut, että satula väärään paikkaan. Mutta ok, jos oikea asento vaatii offset tolpan nii sellainen toki sitten. 

Mutta miltä tuo muuten kuulostaa? Ei tuo bikegeon käppyrä pahalta näytä 80mm tai 90mm stemmilläkään. Hyvin Divergen kaltaiselta edelleen.

----------


## paaton

> Itse en taas pidä Private Jakea kovin "perinteisenä" cyclona. Kun tässä on kuitenkin matalahko keskiö, lokaripaikat, ~40mm rengastila ja säädettävä taka-akseli... Ostaessa vertailin myös geota pariin "oikeaan" graveliin (mm. Niner) eikä tuossa geossa kyllä juuri eroa ollut.
> 
> Mutta ihan suoraansanoen en myöskään osaa oikein määrittää, että koska cyclo vaihtuu graveliksi. Enemmän taitaa vaikuttaa se, että mihin suuntaan pyöränsä omistaja pyöränsä "optimoi" ja mitä ajoa sillä ajelee.



Tuossa ninerissa tosiaan kiinnostaisi nuo loistavat laukkukiinnikkeet edessä ja takana.



Edit: Mutta tuo ninerin geo on kyllä lyhyt ja korkea, pyörittelee sitä miten päin tahaansa. 56 koossa olisi sama reach mitä nykyisessä trekin crocketissa, mutta stacki kasvaa tolkuttomaksi. 53 koossakin on korkeampi stacki mitä trekissä, ja se vaatisi jo luokkaa 140mm stemmin. Ei kyllä voi kokeilematta ainakaan tilata runkoa.

----------


## TERU

> En nyt meinannut, että satula väärään paikkaan. Mutta ok, jos oikea asento vaatii offset tolpan nii sellainen toki sitten. 
> 
> Mutta miltä tuo muuten kuulostaa? Ei tuo bikegeon käppyrä pahalta näytä 80mm tai 90mm stemmilläkään. Hyvin Divergen kaltaiselta edelleen.



Kun pitkät jalat vaatisivat satulaa ylemmäs ja taemmas, lyhyt ylävartalo lyhyttä kokonaisajoasentoa, siinä se ristiriita, sovittelu pohdittavana. Kolmio satulan tangon ja hartioiden muodostamana tulisi olla hyvän, rennon ajoasennon antava, lyhytselkäisellä satula voi olla hitusen suosituksia alempana ja lähempänäkin, mielestäni, jotta tuo kolminaisuus muodostuu miellyttäväksi. Melkoisen pieniä erot näiden runkojen välillä ovat, mutta sentit ja lopulta ajoasentoa säätäessä jopa millit ovat tärkeitä. 
Oma kokemus on että ohjaustankoa on laskettava alemmas kun matkaa alkaa kertyä, kaukana tanko ei saa olla aluksikaan.
Spessun pyörään ei ole okein mitään lisättävää, kun se on itse saatu koeistua ja hyvin huolellisesti omin silmin katseltua.

----------


## santei

> Kun pitkät jalat vaatisivat satulaa ylemmäs ja taemmas, lyhyt ylävartalo lyhyttä kokonaisajoasentoa, siinä se ristiriita, sovittelu pohdittavana. Kolmio satulan tangon ja hartioiden muodostamana tulisi olla hyvän, rennon ajoasennon antava, lyhytselkäisellä satula voi olla hitusen suosituksia alempana ja lähempänäkin, mielestäni, jotta tuo kolminaisuus muodostuu miellyttäväksi. Melkoisen pieniä erot näiden runkojen välillä ovat, mutta sentit ja lopulta ajoasentoa säätäessä jopa millit ovat tärkeitä. 
> Oma kokemus on että ohjaustankoa on laskettava alemmas kun matkaa alkaa kertyä, kaukana tanko ei saa olla aluksikaan.
> Spessun pyörään ei ole okein mitään lisättävää, kun se on itse saatu koeistua ja hyvin huolellisesti omin silmin katseltua.



Kiitti. Kyllä mä alan uskoa, että tuohon Tripsteriin saisi hyvin samankaltaisen ajoasennon kuin Divergessä on. 

Laitoin Epic-Cycles nimiseen firmaan viestiä kun näyttivät myyvän Tripsteriä myös kompliittina. Saa nähdä mitä ajoasento/mitoitus asiaan he vastaavat. Jos sieltäkin tulee vihreää valoa niin ongelmaksi jää enää oikean värisen rungon saatavuus. Parista kaupasta näytti tällä hetkellä olevan loppu oikea koko. 

Merida Silexissä oli myös samankaltainen geometria ja jostain hollantilaisesta kaupasta sitä ilmeisesti saisi tilattuakin, joten tuo on tällä hetkellä jokerikorttina. Diverge on nyt vähän taka-alalla rengastilan vähyyden vuoksi, mutta ei nyt lopullisesti unohdettunakaan.

----------


## santei

> Kiitti. Kyllä mä alan uskoa, että tuohon Tripsteriin saisi hyvin samankaltaisen ajoasennon kuin Divergessä on. 
> 
> Laitoin Epic-Cycles nimiseen firmaan viestiä kun näyttivät myyvän Tripsteriä myös kompliittina. Saa nähdä mitä ajoasento/mitoitus asiaan he vastaavat. Jos sieltäkin tulee vihreää valoa niin ongelmaksi jää enää oikean värisen rungon saatavuus. Parista kaupasta näytti tällä hetkellä olevan loppu oikea koko. 
> 
> Merida Silexissä oli myös samankaltainen geometria ja jostain hollantilaisesta kaupasta sitä ilmeisesti saisi tilattuakin, joten tuo on tällä hetkellä jokerikorttina. Diverge on nyt vähän taka-alalla rengastilan vähyyden vuoksi, mutta ei nyt lopullisesti unohdettunakaan.





Tuossa vielä kuva ajoasennosta mistä olis ajatus lähteä säätämäään. Kuvan pyörässä siis 80mm 0° stemmi. Joku 7-10 asteinen stemmi, 75-90mm pituisena ja mahdollisesti 15mm riser tanko. Näyttääkö mahdottomalta?

----------


## TERU

Ei ollenkaan huonolta, eikös tuossa ole vielä kahvat hitusen mahdollista asentaa ylemmäs tankoon ja eikös tanko voisi olla compactimpikin? Tangon korkeudessa ei ole mitään huomautettavaa.

----------


## Moska

Kahvat on melkoisen edessä, itse siirtäisin reilusti taemmas. Kädet hiukan tiellä mutta 2-3 cm taemmas kahvan päältä.

----------


## santei

> Ei ollenkaan huonolta, eikös tuossa ole vielä kahvat hitusen mahdollista asentaa ylemmäs tankoon ja eikös tanko voisi olla compactimpikin? Tangon korkeudessa ei ole mitään huomautettavaa.







> Kahvat on melkoisen edessä, itse siirtäisin reilusti taemmas. Kädet hiukan tiellä mutta 2-3 cm taemmas kahvan päältä.



Niin tarkoitatte ilmeisesti kahvojen paikkaa tangossa? Tuota pystyy ilmeisesti jonkinverran siirtämään? En oo tuohon asiaan ollenkaan perehtynyt. Lbs vaan laittoi kahvat tuohon kohtaan. 

Mitä tarkoitat kompaktimmalla tangolla? Noissa näytti olevan leveyden lisäksi pieniä eroja tangon reachissa ja droppien muodossa. 

Alkaa jo kuulostaa lupaavalta jos tangon korkeudessa ei tuolla 0° stemmilläkään ole huomautettavaa.

----------


## TERU

Vasen käsi vetää kuvassa jarrukahvaa sisään, ei noita kahvoja niin kovin paljon olisi syytä nostaa. Melkoisen hyvältä oikeastaan näyttää tuollaisenaan.

Compact tangon mitat on jotain 70/125 mm tai silleen.

Tarkistin omani ja se on 80/125, kun on tuota ylävartaloa vähänlaisesti ja sekin vielä kaukana atleettisesta.

----------


## Moska

niinpä taitaakin olla, kun katsoo isommalta ruutulta.

----------


## TERU

Isoilla pojolla tangon mitat 90/145 ja leveys noin hartianleveys, usein 420 tai 440 mm, naiskuskilla tässä vois olla joko 400 tai 420, vähä on makukysymys tuokin.

----------


## Moska

> Niin tarkoitatte ilmeisesti kahvojen paikkaa tangossa? Tuota pystyy ilmeisesti jonkinverran siirtämään? En oo tuohon asiaan ollenkaan perehtynyt. Lbs vaan laittoi kahvat tuohon kohtaan. 
> 
> Mitä tarkoitat kompaktimmalla tangolla? Noissa näytti olevan leveyden lisäksi pieniä eroja tangon reachissa ja droppien muodossa. 
> 
> Alkaa jo kuulostaa lupaavalta jos tangon korkeudessa ei tuolla 0° stemmilläkään ole huomautettavaa.



Kahvan paikkaa tangossa. Joutunee käyttämään teippiä auki, mutta ei ole ainakaan omilla ollut ongelma. Hupun alta löytyy kiristys ruuvi.
Itse nostaisin vaikka kuvassa jarru onkin painettuna. Lyhentää vähän ohjaamoa ja muuttaa ranteen asentoa.
Viimeksi kun vaihdoin sarvet niin ajoin monta keikkaa trainerissa ennen kuin laitoin teipit.

----------


## TERU

Samoin olen omissani tehnyt, teippaus vasta sitten kun kahvat ovat varmasti paikoillaan. Teippauksen jälkeen liikkuvat kovin vähän.

Olipas Epic-Cyclesillä henkeäsalpaavan hienoa tarjontaa kun selailin heidän valikoimaansa!

----------


## paaton

Eipä tuota korvaavaa pyörää crocketin tilalle tarvinnut kaukaa etsiä. Trekin uusi checkpoint näyttää täyttävän kaikki speksit.
Kuitua, lähes maantiepyörän geo, riittävä rengastila ja molemmissa päissä paikat telineille. Lisäksi tuo on vielä komeakin. 
Tuo tulee toimimaan hienosti nopeana rospuuttoajan pyöränä ja tourgin käytössä kesällä.

http://www.velonews.com/2018/03/bike...el-bike_457653

Sitten vain stalkkaamaan tarjouksia. Täys hintaisenahan tuota ei osta erkkikään.

----------


## santei

> Kahvan paikkaa tangossa. Joutunee käyttämään teippiä auki, mutta ei ole ainakaan omilla ollut ongelma. Hupun alta löytyy kiristys ruuvi.
> Itse nostaisin vaikka kuvassa jarru onkin painettuna. Lyhentää vähän ohjaamoa ja muuttaa ranteen asentoa.
> Viimeksi kun vaihdoin sarvet niin ajoin monta keikkaa trainerissa ennen kuin laitoin teipit.







> Samoin olen omissani tehnyt, teippaus vasta sitten kun kahvat ovat varmasti paikoillaan. Teippauksen jälkeen liikkuvat kovin vähän.
> 
> Olipas Epic-Cyclesillä henkeäsalpaavan hienoa tarjontaa kun selailin heidän valikoimaansa!



Okei, hyvä tietää.

Pyörän suhteen nyt odottelen parista eri firmasta vastausta, että onko tuota runkoa Arran blue värissä ja 54cm koossa saatavilla lähiaikoina. Pitänee odotellessa perehtyä vielä lisävaihtoehtoihin jos vaikka vielä löytyis varteenotettava vaihtoehto.

----------


## santei

Tripsteri vastauksia odotellessa vertailin piruuttani sen jo hylätyn ykkösvaihtoehdon eli Kona Rove NRB DL:n isomman runkokoon (52cm) geometriaa tuohon omaan 54cm kokoiseen Tripsteriin.  Konassa vakiostemmi eli +6° ja Tripsterissä 0° 80mm stemmi. Punainen on Kona ja sininen Tripsteri.



Hyvin samankaltaiselta nuo omaan silmäännäyttäisi. Konastahan on aiemmin katsottu lähinnä 50cm kokoa kun myyjä epäili 52cm koon reachia liian pitkäksi. Tuon kuvan perusteella kuitenkin ei yhtäkkiä tuntuisikaan mahdottomalta tuo Konan 52cm koko. Tuohonkin on vielä kuitenkin vähän tehtävissä esim +10° stemmillä ja 15mm nostavalla riseri tangolla. Tämä siis sillä oletuksella, että alemman kuvalinkin mukainen ajoasento tuntuu lisätestailujen jälkeen kohtuullisen hyvältä.

Kinesis myyjä (Epic-Cycles) vastasi myös ja sanoi, että tavallisesti emännän mitoilla (169,5cm ja 82cm inseam) he suosittelisivat kokoa pienempää Tripsteristä eli 51cm kokoa.

Mutta ei tuo ajoasento nyt kovin pahalta näyttänyt siinä kuvassa minkä postasin aiemmin. Niinkuin tekin kuvan perusteella sanoitte.

Tuossa vielä linkki kuvaan. https://aijaa.com/8IXtfX Kuvassa tosiaan 54cm kokoinen Tripsteri.

Kenties tuon kuvan perusteella voisi sen verran elätellä Konan suhteen toiveita, että olisi perusteltua ajaa Bikeshoppiin 4h suuntaansa kokeilemaan tuota 52cm Konaa ja toki myös 50cm kokoakin?

----------


## Juha Jokila

santelin olis kannattanut avata ihan oma topikki. Tämä virtuaalipolkeminen geometriasimulaatorissa alkaa saavuttaa aika eeppiset mittasuhteet.  :Vink:  Itellä sellainen kokemus, että mikään määrä pähkäilyä ja mittojen katselua ei vie ekalla kerralla kohdilleen muuta kuin tuurilla.

----------


## santei

> santelin olis kannattanut avata ihan oma topikki. Tämä virtuaalipolkeminen geometriasimulaatorissa alkaa saavuttaa aika eeppiset mittasuhteet.  Itellä sellainen kokemus, että mikään määrä pähkäilyä ja mittojen katselua ei vie ekalla kerralla kohdilleen muuta kuin tuurilla.



Sanoppa, on kyllä virtuaalipolkemista tullut viime päivinä aivan liikaa. :'D Noin 15 omaa postausta sitten totesinkin, että olis pitäny avata oma topikki mut silloin epäilin sen olevan jo myöhäistä kun kuvittelin valinnan olevan selvä.  :Leveä hymy:  Voisi tietysti harkita sitä omaa topikkia vieläkin ja laittaa aloituspostaukseen koosteena kaikki jo käyty keskustelu.

----------


## TERU

Kinesis myyjä on todennäköisesti hyvin oikeassa. Kooltaan hyvään, sopivaan runkoon saa ajettavuuden miellyttäväksi. Nyt huomio on kiinnittynyt kovin paljon keulan korkeuteen, kun vaakapituus on se jolle ei voi myöhemmin mitään. Se ei saisi olla noilla ajajan mitoilla ainakaan päälle 540 mm kun 74 asteen satulaputki. Kuvassa ei ollut huomautettavaa, mutta vasta ajaessa ajaja liian pituuden huomaa. 
Kinesin myyjän nettisivuilla oli kokosuositus ja siinä suositeltiin runkokokoa 51. 
Kona on hieno pyörä, Kinesis hienopi, väri taitaa olla aina tuo metallin väri?

----------


## santei

> Kinesis myyjä on todennäköisesti hyvin oikeassa. Kooltaan hyvään, sopivaan runkoon saa ajettavuuden miellyttäväksi. Nyt huomio on kiinnittynyt kovin paljon keulan korkeuteen, kun vaakapituus on se jolle ei voi myöhemmin mitään. Se ei saisi olla noilla ajajan mitoilla ainakaan päälle 540 mm kun 74 asteen satulaputki. Kuvassa ei ollut huomautettavaa, mutta vasta ajaessa ajaja liian pituuden huomaa. 
> Kinesin myyjän nettisivuilla oli kokosuositus ja siinä suositeltiin runkokokoa 51. 
> Kona on hieno pyörä, Kinesis hienopi, väri taitaa olla aina tuo metallin väri?



Jäin tuijottomaan sitä emäputken pituutta/keulan korkeutta kun ajattelin, että pienemmässä koossa tulee ongelmaksi tuo satulan ja tangon välinen droppi kuten Konassa. Tuntuu emäputken pituus lyhenevän senteillä kun taas vaakaputki milleillä. Samalla satulaputken pituus lyhenee mutta ajoasennon kannalta satulan korkeus pysyy vakiona --> tolppaa enemmän näkyvissä. Näin sitä itse järkeilin. Voin toki olla väärässä. Esimerkiksi Kinesis 51cm ja 54cm kokojen välillä reach lyhenee vain 3 milliä kun taas emäputki lyhenee jopa 2,5 senttiä.

Vaikutuksia ajettavuuteen en toki osaa spekuloida tätä vähääkään.

Oot kyllä oikeassa, että ajaessa vasta sen liian pituuden huomaa varsinkin jos kyse ei ole mistään kymmenistä senteistä vaan pienestä hienosäädöstä.

----------


## TERU

Ihan oikein luemme kumpikin mittoja. Omissa valinnoissa olen pyrkinyt välttämään kovin lyhyttä stemmiä, koska se vaikuttaa paljon ajettavuuden laatuun.

Mittani ovat 174/83 cm ja kilot tuossa 65, pyörän rungon vaakamitta (TTL) 530 mm, satulakulma 74 ja emäputki 130, tämä toimii aivan loistavasti 100 mm stemmillä, joka on optimaalinen tämän kokoiseen. Vielä 90 mm stemmi ei liioin huononna, mutta eipä sen alle liioin. Hyvägeometrinen runko ei ole ihan herkkä ja kuskikin tottuu moneen.

Suoraan ei minun esimerkkiä voi soveltaa, vaikka en pahakseni pane vaikka sen tekeekin. Mutta kun hakee hyvää, kallistakin vaihtoehtoa, niin parhaaseen tulee valintavaiheessa pyrkiä. Ajettavuus keskeisin tavoite, ulkonäkö merkitsee myös paljon, kun vaimoväelle tulee.

PS Ajo omallani on hyvin saman tapaista mihin näillä kahdella keskeisimmällä mallillakin on tarkoitus ajaa, täysin kisavapaata matka-  retkityyppistä paljon asfaltilla ja talvella 35 mm nastarenkailla, lokarit ja muutoinkin melkoisen varusteltu. Alla vielä Kinesin mitoitus, jossa myös kokosuositus.

https://www.kinesisbikes.co.uk/Catal...ripster-ATR-V2

----------


## arctic biker

Äänestän läpi-akseleita, varsinkin levyjarrupyörissä. Katoin tallin katossa roikkuneen 10v vanhan alusen jäykkäperän takakiekkoa jotta tuohan on vinossa?
Pyörä katolleen, pikalinkku auki ja hahlojen pohjaan painaen kiekkoa sivusuunnassa vääntelin, klonk klonk!

Ei oo ollut linkku aina  riittävän kireellä, korjaus varsin helppo, ohutta peltiä vetopuolella akselin etu ja toisella takapuolelle.

----------


## TERU

> santelin olis kannattanut avata ihan oma topikki. Tämä virtuaalipolkeminen geometriasimulaatorissa alkaa saavuttaa aika eeppiset mittasuhteet.  Itellä sellainen kokemus, että mikään määrä pähkäilyä ja mittojen katselua ei vie ekalla kerralla kohdilleen muuta kuin tuurilla.



Kaikki hyvin totta. Eiköhän tämä saada vedetyksi loppuun kuitenin täällä, tiedä vaikka yleisempääkin etua tällä saataisiin.
Pitkään mietin minäkin täydellistä pyörää, noin niinkuin täydellistä ajolleen, omissa ajatuksissa pääasiassa, sitten peesasin arctic bikeria, kun mitat kuskeilla samat, pyörä sopii kuin räätälin tekemä puku.

----------


## santei

Ehkä tästä joku muukin voi oppia geometrioista ja erilaisista säätömahdollisuuksista. Jos ei, niin ainakin minä opin.  :Leveä hymy: 

Testailtiin taas ajoasentoa vähän lisää tuon oman Tripsterini avulla. Yritin simuloida Konan 50cm runkokoon satula ja tangon välistä droppia säätämällä dropin silmämääräisesti samanlaiseksi. Tuollainen droppi on kyllä vaimolle aivan mahdoton. Niska ei taivu riittävästi, että ajaessa näkisi eteenpäin ja muutenkin tuntui epämukavalta. Joten johtopäätöksenä, että kyllä satulan ja tangon pitää olla ainakin lähes samalla tasolla. 51cm Tripsteri on vain 3mm lyhyempi reachiltaan, mutta emäputki on 25mm matalampi joten epäilen, että tuossa 51cm koossa voisi tulla sama ongelma vastaan, että satulan ja tangon droppia on liikaa.

Lisäksi huomattiin, että tuo oma 54cm Tripsteri on kuitenkin vaimolle pikkuisen hieman liian pitkä. Kyynärvarret menee lukkoon kun kädet on hupuilla. Senttikin taakse päin niin alkaa olla jo hyvä. Uskoisin, että erilaisella stemmillä ja/tai tangolla sekä kahvojen paikkaa säätämällä tuosta voisi saada hyvän. 
Luultavasti käymme nyt kuitenkin kokeilemassa tuota 52cm Konaa paikanpäällä. Jos vaikuttaa mahdottomalta niin saa sitten Konan vihdoin pudottaa kokonaan vaihtoehdoista pois.

Eiköhän tämä asia pian saada päätökseen.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Ei sillä dropilla ole oikeasti kamalaa merkitystä, varsinkaan alussa. Ei pyörää ajeta noin, mitä tuossa kuvassa yllä. Kädet ei ole suorana lukossa, vaan kulmassa halutun asennon mukaan. Eli vaikka hieroo sitä geometriaa millilleen kohdilleen, niin omalla istuma-asennolla ja yläkropan asennolla se todellinen ajoasento muuttuu kymmenillä senteillä.

----------


## santei

> Ei sillä dropilla ole oikeasti kamalaa merkitystä, varsinkaan alussa. Ei pyörää ajeta noin, mitä tuossa kuvassa yllä. Kädet ei ole suorana lukossa, vaan kulmassa halutun asennon mukaan. Eli vaikka hieroo sitä geometriaa millilleen kohdilleen, niin omalla istuma-asennolla ja yläkropan asennolla se todellinen ajoasento muuttuu kymmenillä senteillä.



Tarkoitat varmaan noin niinkuin yleisesti? Tässähän tapauksessa oli tulevalla kuskilla hieman hartia/niskaseudun ongelmia joten niska on normaalia jäykempi.

Muuten olen kanssasi samaa mieltä, että oikeasti ajamallahan asia selviäisi paremmin. Hetkenpäästä jo luulisi tien olevien sulat niin voisi siihen asti odotella, että pääsisi edes muutaman kilometrin testilenkille.
Tuota en osannutkaan ajatella, että todellinen ajoasento saattaa noinkin reilusti muuttua istuma- ja yläkropan asentoa muuttamalla.

----------


## paaton

No ehkä ei nyt kymmenillä senteillä pituussuunnassa, siinähän tippuisi jo satulasta  :Hymy:  Mutta tosiaan, paljon se asento voi muuttua ja pitääkin muuttua jatkuvasti. Kun sillä pyörällä vaan ajaa, niin yhtäkkiä huomaakin niskan taipuvan ja painon poistuvan käsiltä kokonaan.

----------


## santei

> No ehkä ei nyt kymmenillä senteillä pituussuunnassa, siinähän tippuisi jo satulasta  Mutta tosiaan, paljon se asento voi muuttua ja pitääkin muuttua jatkuvasti. Kun sillä pyörällä vaan ajaa, niin yhtäkkiä huomaakin niskan taipuvan ja painon poistuvan käsiltä kokonaan.



Joo.  :Hymy:  No jokatapauksessa selkeästi kannattaa edes pieni testilenkki tehdä heti kun kelit antaa myöden ajaa ilman nastoja, ellei asia ole ennen sitä jollain tapaa ratkennut.

----------


## paaton

> Joo.  No jokatapauksessa selkeästi kannattaa edes pieni testilenkki tehdä heti kun kelit antaa myöden ajaa ilman nastoja, ellei asia ole ennen sitä jollain tapaa ratkennut.



Enpähän tiedä. Jos ensimmäistä kertaa ajetaan kippurasarvisella, niin silloin valitaan mahdollisimman lyhyt ja pysty ajoasento ja se tuntuu just parhaalta. Jos vaikka minä saisi valita itse kitaran, millä olisi alkuun helpointa soittaa, niin ottaisin siihen vain kaksi kieltä.

----------


## santei

> Enpähän tiedä. Jos ensimmäistä kertaa ajetaan kippurasarvisella, niin silloin valitaan mahdollisimman lyhyt ja pysty ajoasento ja se tuntuu just parhaalta. Jos vaikka minä saisi valita itse kitaran, millä olisi alkuun helpointa soittaa, niin ottaisin siihen vain kaksi kieltä.



Tuokin on kyllä totta.  :Leveä hymy:  Ekan pyörän kanssa varmaan vähän tuuristakin kiinni, että onko pyörä enää 2000 kilometrin jälkeenkin sopivan tuntuinen.

----------


## paaton

> Tuokin on kyllä totta.  Ekan pyörän kanssa varmaan vähän tuuristakin kiinni, että onko pyörä enää 2000 kilometrin jälkeenkin sopivan tuntuinen.



En tiedä. Itse valkkasin ekan pyörän pelkästään competive cyclistin laskurin mukaan ja pyörä on edelleen juuri käypäinen geoltaan. Stemmi tietenkin vaihtunut pidempään. Jos olisin valinnut pyörää pelkästään koeajon perusteella, niin metsään oltaisiin menty ja kauas. Onneksi olen niin laiska, etten jaksanut kauppoihin lähteä.

----------


## pätkä

> Tarkoitat varmaan noin niinkuin yleisesti? Tässähän tapauksessa oli tulevalla kuskilla hieman hartia/niskaseudun ongelmia joten niska on normaalia jäykempi.
> 
> Muuten olen kanssasi samaa mieltä, että oikeasti ajamallahan asia selviäisi paremmin. Hetkenpäästä jo luulisi tien olevien sulat niin voisi siihen asti odotella, että pääsisi edes muutaman kilometrin testilenkille.
> Tuota en osannutkaan ajatella, että todellinen ajoasento saattaa noinkin reilusti muuttua istuma- ja yläkropan asentoa muuttamalla.



Maantiepyörän ajoasennon perusta tehdään keskivartalon lihaksilla. Kun tämä on kunnossa niin yläkroppaa on helppo ojentaa eteenpäin painon karkaamatta silti liikaa käsille. Käsillä ei tulisi juurikaan nojata ohjaustankoon.
Jos keskivartalosta löytyy tarpeeksi pitoa, niin pelkästään käsivarsia, olkapäistä lähtien ojentaen voi käsien paikkaa tangolla muuttaa muuttaa senttitolkulla.

Omassakin maantiepyörässä tuntuu, että talven aikana pyörän seistessä joku on siirtänyt rattia kauemmaksi...

Uutta pyörää kun kokeilee niin keskikroppaan rutistusta, napa vatsalihaksilla selkärankaan kiinni ja olkapäät alas pois korvista.

----------


## Mach-0

Nyt gg-pyörät klondikseen ja messiin -> https://helcx.com/2018/03/22/breakaw...ind-28-4-2018/

----------


## paaton

> Maantiepyörän ajoasennon perusta tehdään keskivartalon lihaksilla. Kun tämä on kunnossa niin yläkroppaa on helppo ojentaa eteenpäin painon karkaamatta silti liikaa käsille. Käsillä ei tulisi juurikaan nojata ohjaustankoon.
> Jos keskivartalosta löytyy tarpeeksi pitoa, niin pelkästään käsivarsia, olkapäistä lähtien ojentaen voi käsien paikkaa tangolla muuttaa muuttaa senttitolkulla.
> 
> Omassakin maantiepyörässä tuntuu, että talven aikana pyörän seistessä joku on siirtänyt rattia kauemmaksi...



Tämä oli se mitä hain, en vaan osannut taaskaan selittää. Satulassa voi liikkua ja käsillä pitää kiinni melkein mistä kohtaa tahaansa. Siltikin se yläkroppa pysyy paikallaan. Pidemmässä asennossa on muuten se iso etu, että luonnollisia käsien paikkoja tulee paljon enemmän. Yläotteelta ajokin on tukevan tuntuista, toisinkin lyhyen ohjaamon kanssa.

Eli pari senttiä suosituksia lyhempi stemmi alkuun ja vaikkapa 5cm droppia. Sen jälkeen vain paljon ajoa ja säätöä kun siltä tuntuu.

----------


## Jomppanen

Kuinka merkitykselliset läpiakselit on hydraulisten levyjen kanssa?
Kannattaako läpiakseleista maksaa lisää vai ajaako pikalinkut saman asian?

Hybridi hydraulisilla levyillä ja pikalinkuilla on kyllä pelannut mutta cyclon keulan kiristys on pikalinkuilla aika tarkkaa levyjen säädön kanssa. Hybridi on tosin alu-keulalla ja cyclo hiilikuidulla.

----------


## JackOja

> Kuinka merkitykselliset läpiakselit on hydraulisten levyjen kanssa?
> Kannattaako läpiakseleista maksaa lisää vai ajaako pikalinkut saman asian?....



Etkö ole lukenut tätä topiccia viime aikoina? Toisten mielestä ehdottomat ja toisille taas ei merkitystä. Mutta voidaanhan tästäkin uusi vääntö aloittaa. Santeikin taisi päästä jonkinlaiseen (väli)ratkaisuun.

Jos löytää kivan rungon tai fillarin ostaa sen akseleista välittämättä. Jos ne läpiakselit siinä ovat ei niistä haittaakaan ole.

Laatukiekkoja hankkiessa kannattaa taas varmistaa, että navat ovat konvertoitavissa  muillekin akselityypeille.

----------


## ahuji

^^hydraulisilla jarruilla pikalinkut toimii ihan hyvin. Työmatkacyclossa on sellaiset ja kahdet kiekot, joita tuli vaihdeltua paljon. Jarrumännät voi työntää aina työntää takaisin kiekkoa vaihtaessa ja sitten parilla pumppauksella ne taas asettuvat paikalleen. Taloudessa on myös kaksi pyörää läpiakseleilla ja niiden etu olisi nähdäkseni näissä mekaanisissa levyjarruissa, joiden säätäminen onkin hieman vaikeampaa

----------


## laskeuma

Liikenisiköhän ajatuksia ja mielipiteitä minun vaiheiluun uuden pyörän valinnassa? Haaveena olisi korvata vanha cyclocrossi (ehkä 2009 vm. Specialized Tricross Sport), jollain vähän monipuolisemmalla ja modernimmalla kapineella. Käyttö on ympärivuotista työmatkapyöräilyä, lenkkiajoa sekä soralla että asfaltilla ja jotain pienimuotoista retkeilyä. Paksuhkot kumit kiinnostaisivat. Jollain sumealla logiikalla seuraavat ovat toistaiseksi herättäneet mielenkiintoa:
-Kona Sutra Ltd
-Surly Midnight Special
-Kona Rovesta joku malli
-Pelago Stavangerin 2018 vuosimalli
-Salsa Journeyman


Vanhassa pyörässä olen käyttänyt Gilles Berthoudin tankolaukkua sitä varten kaverin tekemällä etutarakalla. Olen ollut ratkaisuun tosi tyytyväinen ja seuraavaan ottaisin mielelläni samanlaisen. Lokarit tulisi myös.


Kaikki näkökulmat näiden osalta tai muista vaihtoehdoista ovat tervetulleita!

----------


## Puskis

Eihän tossa vaihtamalla valtavasti monipuolisempaa saa, mutta varmaan paremman. Journeymanissa ei kyllä osien puolesta kovin hyvää päivitystä saisi ja vannejarrutkin vaihtuisivat vain huonoihin levyjarruihin.

muita vaihtoehtoja ehkä:
Salsa Vaya
All-City Space Horse Disc ja Gorilla Monsoon
Specialized Sequoia ja Awol
Genesis Croix-de-fer

----------


## Teemu H

Minulla on suunnilleen yhtä vanha Tricross Comp (Ultegra/105/FSA osilla). Joskus olen miettinyt sen päivittämistä, mutta en tiedä miten siitä monipuolisemmaksi pääsee? Modernimmaksi varmasti pääsee.

Olen ajanut ympäri vuoden työmatkaa, lenkkiä, hinannut lasten peräkärryä jne. Siihen saa hyvin telineitä ja lokasuojia kiinni, renkaat tai kiekot vaihtamalla pärjää maantielläkin. Painoa on silloin alle 10 kiloa. Olen ajanut Tricrossilla jokusen kuntoajon, Tour de Helsingin, Giro d'Espoossa ja mitä näitä nyt on, kerran Vätternrundaninkin. Jotkut ovat kai sillä retkeilleetkin, mutta ehkä hiilikuituhaarukka ei ole täydellinen ratkaisu kuorman kanssa?.

Levyjarrut olisi ainoa syy minulla päivitykseen. Talvella kärryn kanssa olisi hyvä olla paremmat jarrut. Niin ja tietysti uusi pyörä olisi kiva muuten vain, mutta aika samanlaiseen päätyisin nytkin. En ottaisi varta vasten paksumpia kumeja (30-40 mm on hyvä).

----------


## stenu

^ Jos nykyiset vannejarrut on cantit, niin ne paranee huomattavasti, kun vaihtaa jarrut mini-v-jarruiksi ja välttää kiekkoja, joissa on ihan hinnat alkaen -tyyppiset vanteet. Vannejarruissa on paljon hyviä puolia, joita kovin moni ei nykyään enää edes muista. Minä en vaihtaisi toimivaa fillaria vain sen vuoksi, että saisin levyjarrut. Mutta minä olenkin minä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Taneli79

> Maastoisemmassa menossa nykyiset 2x11-maantiesysteemit antavat ketjun elää turhan paljon. Ainakin Ultegra 2x11 kolisee ja hakkaa takahaarukkaa urakalla, kun ajaa polkua tai laskettelee vapaalla röykkyistä mäkeä. Miksi nykyisistä kahden eturattaan maantiesarjoista ei ole "maastoversiota" jäykemmällä takavaihtajan jousella?



Shimano vastaa: https://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...and-di2-52018/

----------


## Mohkku

Hyvä vaihtoehto laskeuman tarpeisiin voi tosiaan olla nykyisen päivitys. Kun uuttakin harkitsee, on varaa tehdä homma vähän perusteellisemmin. Kiekot, jarrut jne.

Jos uutta pitää saada, hyviä nimiä on jo listattu. Muutama lisää: Salsa Vaya, Giant Toughroad GX, Whyte Glencoe/Friston/Gisburn. Mitään en noista osaa sanoa, mutta paperitietojen perusteella kannattaa tutustua.

Vaihtoehdoissa on jokunen 650b-malli, joten ympärivuotisessa käytössä on ainakin tällä hetkellä ongelmana nastarenkaiden saatavuus. Whyte poikkeaa geometrialtaan muista, hyvä vai huono juttu, en osaa sanoa.

----------


## stenu

Kohta on tuotekehitysosastojen gg-onnenpäivät ohi. Alla lainaus erään gg-kisan *pyöräsäännöistä*  :Hymy: 

So, to clarify...

This is a race for gravel / cyclocross style bicyclesYes, you can ride a 26", 27.5" or 29" mountain bike fitted with a rigid fork and drop handlebarsNo, you can't just promise to leave your front and rear suspension on lockoutYes, you can ride flared 'dirt drops', but the minimum centre-to-centre drop has to be at least 100mmNo, you can't run your mountain bike shifters on your drop handlebarsYes, you can run down-tube shifters, bar-end shifters, etc.No, you can't ride your road bike if it can't fit the minimum of 35c tyresYes, you can ride your old steel touring bike, provided you can fit 35c / 1.4" or larger volume tyresNo suspension seatposts, no Lauf forks, or any suspension alternatives offering more than 20mm of travelDampening systems offering a maximum of 20mm of travel, like Specialized's Future Shock, are allowed

----------


## Mohkku

Tarkemmin ajatellen koko gravel-juttu on epäonnistunut jo lähtökohdiltaan. Ajatuksessa oli hieno tavoite, mutta kun amerikkalaiset pilasivat sen heti lähdössä alkaessaan järjestää kilpailuja, evoluution tulos on vain ajan kysymys.

Täytyy jatkossa siirtyä markkinavoimien vallasta huolestuneiden kauhuksi adventure-luokkaan. Harmi vain, että termi on aika epäonnistunut. Ajaessani sorateitä ja polkuja kyse ei ole mistään seikkailusta, vaan arkisesta lenkkeilystä, kotiseutumatkailusta tai ympäristöopin harrastamisesta. Silti adventurestahan oikeastaan olikin kyse jo silloin, kun laitoin 90-luvun alun retkipyörään pykälää vakiota isommat renkaat ja ajoittain laiskuuttani ajoin jopa kesällä talvirenkailla.

Vai joko adventurekin on kilpailuluokka?

----------


## stenu

Mä koen tuon ideologisesti toisin päin eli niin, että amerikkalaiset idearikkaina keksivät alkaa järjestämään hiekkatiepyöräilykilpailuja, joista gravel grinding -käsite ja -skene syntyi. Markkinavoimien keksittyä touhussa piilevän kaupallisen potentiaalin, karkasi homma käsistä.

Missä asfaltti loppuu, seikkailu alkaa.

----------


## Mohkku

Voihan se noinkin olla, vaikka markkinavoimat ovat tuoneet valtavasti tarjontaa. Ilman sitä kalusto olisi huomattavasti ankeampaa.

Jos tuo suspension seatpost on sama asia kuin Whyte Gisburnin satulatolppa, ehkä sittenkin jatkan tuollaisesta pyörästä haaveilua. Muuta laitonta siinä ei taida ollakaan. 

https://www.whyte.bike/gisburn/

Lauf fork olikin ihan uusi käsite. Tätäkö sillä tarkoitetaan?

http://www.laufforks.com/true-grit/

----------


## JackOja

> Jos tuo suspension seatpost on sama asia kuin Whyte Gisburnin satulatolppa...



Joustotolppa ei ole sama kuin hissitolppa.





> Lauf fork olikin ihan uusi käsite. Tätäkö sillä tarkoitetaan?



Sitäpä sitä. Täällä oli silloin puhetta kun tulivat markkinoille.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mites Canyonin uusi ohjaustanko. Se taitaa kelvata kun ei jousta liikaa.

----------


## santei

> Santeikin taisi päästä jonkinlaiseen (väli)ratkaisuun.



Kyllä tässä ratkaisu lähenee. Käytiin Bikeshopissa testaamassa 50cm ja 52cm kokoja tuosta Konan Rove NRB:stä. 50cm satulan ja tangon välille tulee droppia, mutta ei niin paljon kun kuva antoi ymmärtää. 50cm koossa 70mm stemmi ja 52cm koossa 90mm stemmi. Molemmissa +6 astetta. 50cm koossa vaakaputken pituus 531mm, emäputki 123mm. 52cm koossa vaakaputken pituus 546mm, emäputki 144,3mm.

Molemmat tuntui siltä, että oikean ajoasennon voisi saavuttaa stemmiä/tankoa vaihtamalla. 50cm tuntui ja näytti ahtaalta niin myyjän kuin vaimonkin mielestä. 52cm ajoasento tuntui ja näytti paremmalta niin myyjän kuin vaimonkin mielestä. 50cm näytti vaimon alla aika pieneltä ja tuntui kuulemma kuin lasten pyörällä ajaisi.

 52cm tilattiin (ei ollut valmiiksi kasattuna joten ei saatu heti mukaan) ja saapunee perjantaina.

Eri palstoilta kun koon valintaa ison ja pienen väliltä katsoin niin tuntuu olevan selkeästi kahta eri koulukuntaa tuossa. Jossain palstalla oli hieman samanlainen tilanne, että ajajan jalat olivat epäsuhdassa muuhun kroppaan. Tuossa oltiin selkeästi sitä mieltä, että isommasta kannattaa lähteä rakentamaan.

Jokatapauksessa tässä tapauksessa alustava valinta tehtiin vaimon tuntemuksien ja myyjän näkemyksen mukaan. Sen verran kuitenki asia vielä mietityttää, että kun pyörä saapuu niin pitää nyt vielä tarkoin katsoa ajoasento ja tehdä vielä viimeiset testaukset, että tuliko nyt varmasti oikein valittu runkokoko.

----------


## travelleroftime

Uusi Rocky Mountain Solo: http://www.bikes.com/en/bikes/solo/2018?tid=403

----------


## hsa

Noniin, nyt alkaa olla aika kypsä päätöksille. Tässä alkukevään mittaan foorumilla muutama kysellyt jeesiä pyörävalintaan lähes samanlaisilla vaatimuksilla, nyt olis mun vuoro. 
Eli gravelia, ja jostain oon saanut päähäni että pitäisi olla terästä. Hinta saa olla max 2k ja joitain euroja päälle, vähempi tietty parempi. Aiempaa kokemusta ei tämänlaisista pyöristä ole, eli hirveesti en näistä tiedä ja geometrioista vielä vähemmän, mutta vois olla ne läpiakselit ja levyjarrut (mielummin hydrauliset, mutta en nyt ole varma että onko mun käytössä mekaanisiin verrattuna merkittävää eroa.) Käyttö olisi työmatka 10km/suunta, lenkit ja ehkä joku kevyt bikebacking max pari kertaa vuodessa. En tiedä mikä on käytännön ero 650b ja 700c pyörien kanssa, mutta ehkä vajaa 100kg möykylle tuo isompi ilmatila 650b vois olla miellyttävämpi? Aiempi kokemus käytännössä 1x -vaihteisesta läskistä ja hybridistä ja kummastakin olen pitänyt, joten en osaa ehkä kaivata 2x -vaihteita.

Kona Rove ST https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Rove-ST/ekauppa/pKOROV/
Vitus Substance V2 http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod159910
Kona Sutra LTD https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Sutra-L...uppa/pKOSULTD/
Surlyn Midnight Special vaikuttaa myös mielenkiintoiselta, mutta saatavuus taitaa olla vielä heikkoa

Täällä hehkutetaan talvikäyttöön kovasti sitä ISPtä, Sutraan ne ilmeisesti menee mutta onko tuosta Vituksesta tietoa? 
Mitä heikkoja kohtia tuossa Vituksessa on? Vaikuttaa niinkuin paperilla oikein hyvältä hinta/laatu -ratkaisulta, mutta onko joku koira haudattuna? Jossain CRCn kommenteissa (vai oliko vastaavalle Verentille) joku kitisi että 42 koon kengällä tulisi jo hurjasti toe overlappia, mutta ei mun mielestä vaikuttanut kovin uskottavalta? 

Eli jos voisitte antaa noista vaihtoehdoista jotain kommenttia tai ehdottaa vielä jotain muuta, niin olisin kiitollinen!

----------


## Plus

Sutra LTD:hen mahtuu kaikki 29er renkaat, joten ilmatilaa saa ilman 650b-kokoakin. 2.1" rengas menee jopa lokarien kanssa. Lisäksi runko on varmasti tukeva 100kg kuskille. Rivalin hydrauliset jarrut on oleellisesti tehokkaammat kuin mekaaniset Spyret. (Minulta löytyy molemmat.) 650b-rengaskoon järkevyyttä lähestyisin ennemminkin kuskin pituuden enkä painon kautta, eli jos olet lyhyt niin 650b:llä ei tule pahasti toe overlapia lyhyen vaakaputken rungoissa, ja muutenkin näyttää sopusuhtaisemmalta. Isot rungot taas mielestäni näyttää hassuilta 650b-kiekoilla...

----------


## Shamus

Kyllä Midnightteja saa...

http://www.foxcomp.fi/tuotteet?q=midnight+special

----------


## Plus

Ei ole, Sutra LTD:ssä on isompi rengastila ja esim. 73mm keskiömuhvi vs. Roven 68mm. Chainstayt on erilaiset ja geometriakin on erilainen, lisäksi Sutra LTD on tehty paksummasta putkesta.

----------


## ahuji

Jarruista puheen ollen kannattaa huomata, että mekaanisien päivittäminen  hydraulisiin on näissä maantietyyppisissä kahvoissa kallista. Pitää ostaa jarrusatuloiden lisäksi uudet kahvat jotka kustantaa huomattavasti (noin 350€ alkaen kahvat+jarrut)

----------


## santei

Kuvan myötä kiitos kaikille avusta emännän pyörän valinnassa! Muutama kymmenen (vai sata?) foorumipostausta myöhemmin on Kona Rove NRB DL 52cm vihdoin kotiutettuna. Kelit on surkeat joten varsinaista testiajoa ei päästy suorittamaan, mutta hallissa testailemalla tuntuu hyvältä. Toivottavasti tuntuisi vielä 1000 kilsankin jälkeen sopivalta. Stemmi varmaan lyhenee pikkuisen tuosta 90 millistä. Katsotaan sitten muutaman lenkin jälkeen, että paljonko.

Tuossa vielä linkki ajoasentokuvaan jos jotain kiinnostaa. https://aijaa.com/IEl87t

----------


## Puskis

> Rengastilassa ei ole eroa ja tuo ltd-sutturan keskiö menee myös Rove ST:iin. Kalliimman mallin kun on nuo maastokammet.



Rovessa ac 405, Sutra LTD:ssä 415, että varmasti on eroa rengastilassa. Enkä usko ispeihin Rovessa pätkääkään näkemättä kuvia.

----------


## taevii

Ok, poistin väärän infon

----------


## mk

Harkinnassa kanjoni, mutta koko arveluttaa.. https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/infli...-pro-race.html
Kuskin mitat pituutta 181cm, inseam  87cm. Pitkät kädet ja mieltymys matalaan ajoasentoon. Onko L koko liian iso? 

Lähetetty minun SM-T580 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## huotah

> Harkinnassa kanjoni, mutta koko arveluttaa.. https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/infli...-pro-race.html
> Kuskin mitat pituutta 181cm, inseam  87cm. Pitkät kädet ja mieltymys matalaan ajoasentoon. Onko L koko liian iso?



Itselläni mitat 181/86 ja pitkät kädet. Ottaisin M:n. L:ssä nousee stacki kovin korkeaksi.

----------


## Jukka

Olen tässä nyt muutaman viikon pähkäillyt itselle sopivaa Fairlight Secanin kokoa (tuosta on siis itsellä jo varaus sisällä). Olin alunperin tilaamassa 51T kokoa, mutta vaimon s-kokoisessa Awolissa, jolla olen nyt pari viikkoa ajellut, käytän 70 tai 80 mm stemmiä, jolloin ulottuvuus tuntuu hyvältä, mutta en kumminkaan saa tankoa ihan niin alas, kuin haluaisin vaikka stemmi on miinuskulmassa ja spacerit stemmin päällä. Olenkin nyt päätymässä 54R-kokoon, jossa voisin käyttää n. 80mm stemmiä. Omat pituuteen nähden pitkät kädet (sylimitta 180, pituus 170) ja talven venyttelyt ovat näköjään luoneet tarpeen pidempään ja matalampaan asentoon. Geo-taulukoita kun olen tässä vertaillut, niin 51T-kokoisessa Secanissa joutuisin käyttämään vähintään 100 mm stemmiä, joka ei kuullosta mielestäni optimaaliselta, kun ottaa huomioon 51T-kokoisen Secanin loivan 70.5° emäputken kulman ja 69 mm trailin. Kuullostaakohan tämä pähkäily yhtään järkevältä tietävimpien korvaan? Onneksi on ollut tuo Awol tuossa käytettävissä, meinaa välillä olla aikamoista sekoilua näiden millien kanssa... 

Secanin painosta Dom Thomas kertoi muuten sähköpostikeskustelussa, että runkosetti on noin 150 grammaa Strael-malli painavampi. Runko olisi siis jotain 2.05-2.10 kg luokkaa. Ei ollenkaan niin paha kuin aiemmin pelkäsin.

PS. Kysyin myös mielenkiinnosta All-Cityltä Gorilla Monsoonin runkosetin painoa ja heidän mukaan koon 61 runkosetti painaa vähän yli 9 paunaa, eli reilut 4 kg. Pienemmät koot tietenkin vähän vähemmän, mutta tuntuu olevan tosiaan aika maastokäyttöön tehty runko tuossa tai sitten vähemmän optimoitu painon suhteen...

----------


## Taneli79

Minulla on myös sylimitta 180cm, mutta olen 5cm sinua pidempi. Jalan sisämitta on 84cm. 54R olisi minun valinta Secanin osalta, sillä haluan matalan ja pitkän ajoasennon. Nykyiseen krossariin verrattuna tuossa on 5mm pidempi reach ja pari milliä matalampi stack. Ajan nyt 11cm stemmillä, Secanissa pärjäisin varmaankin senttiä lyhyemmällä. Kannattaa lähettää Domille spostilla nykyisen pyörän mitat tai bike fit -mitat, jos löytyy. Dom auttaa varmasti mielellään oikean koon valinnassa. Straelin sivulla on muuten laskuri, jolla voi haarukoida kokoa.

Arvelinkin, että Straeliin verrattuna Secanin runko painaa n. pari sataa grammaa enemmän. 2,1kg on paljon, kun sitä vertaa nykyiseen reilun kilon kuiturunkoon, mutta teräsgrinderiksi tuo lienee kohtuullinen luku. LJL:n Swiss Cross taisi olla 1,9kg ja Stenun Cyclo likimain 2kg. Ja nuo ovat ymmärtääkseni kevyitä A-luokan teräsrunkoja.

Pyörän painoa on muuten aiheellista miettiä isommassa mittakaavassa niin, että mukana ovat kuljettaja, juomapullot, varusteet, vaatteet jne. Laskin, että omalla kohdallani kilon muutos kokonaismassassa on 1,2%. 100km soratielenkillä, jossa on 1500 nousumetriä tuon prosentin vaikutus on luultavasti joitakin minuutteja. Se, onko noilla minuuteilla kuntoilijalle merkitystä, on sitten toinen kysymys. Ja toisaalta, fiilistä ei mitata ajassa.

----------


## JackOja

> .... kokonaismassassa on 1,2%. 100km soratielenkillä, jossa on 1500 nousumetriä tuon prosentin vaikutus on luultavasti joitakin minuutteja. Se, onko noilla minuuteilla kuntoilijalle merkitystä, on sitten toinen kysymys....



Ei tuollaisilla ajoilla ole merkitystä. Jos on kiire niin polkee kovempaa. Todellinen merkitys on tehdyllä työllä. On eri asia viekö vintille 10 tai 12 kilon perunasäkin kun sen tekee 100 kertaa.

----------


## Jukka

^ Olenkin ollut Domin kanssa sähköpostilla yhteydessä ja hänen mukaansa sekä 51, että 54 kokoisista voisi saada sopivan. Lisäksi itsellä on aiempien pyörien mittoja vertailemalla, sekä nyt keväällä Awolilla ajettujen kilometrien myötä kohtalaisen selvää se, minkä korkuinen ja pituinen rungon tulisi olla. Kysymys on lähinnä siitä haluanko käyttää pitkää vai lyhyttä stemmiä. Awol on ollut aika mieltä avartava kokemus siitä, kuinka paljon keulakulma ja trail-mitta vaikuttaa sopivan stemmin pituuteen, vakiona tuossa s-kokoisessa Awolissa oli 60 mm stemmi ja se oli silläkin todella rauhallinen ajettava. Tässä mielessä nämä kohtalaisen loivakeulaiset ja pitkähköllä trailillä varustetut gravel, seikkailu- tai retkipyörät eroavat mielestäni aika paljon perinteisistä maantiepyöristä.

Rungon painosta: Ultimaattisen kevyt runko ei ollut itselleni kovin tärkeä valinnassa, muuten olisin päätynyt hiilikuiturunkoon. Halusinkin teräsrungon ajattomuutta ja mukavuutta. Olisi tässä kuskissakin vielä tiputettavaa vaikka yhden pyörän verran...

----------


## stenu

> Stenun Cyclo likimain 2kg.



1870 g on muistaakseni tarkka (+ etuhaarukka 790 g kaulaputki oikean mittaiseksi pätkästynä.)

Juu ei muutaman sadan gramman painoerolla itseisarvoisesti ole kovin suurta merkitystä, mutta enempi painoa tarkoittaa paksumpia putkia ja paksummat putket tarkoittavat vähemmän sitä steel is real -tyyppistä "zingiä".

Jossain toisaalla oli mainittu, että reilun denttaamisen aiheuttaman notkumisen ehkäisemiseksi chainstayt on tehty 1,0 mm seinämävahvuisesta putkesta. En ainakaan äkkiseltään tiedä toista high end -runkoa, jossa on käytetty vastaavia materiaalivahvuuksia. Columbuksen Zona fat bike -chainstaytkin on 0,9 mm.

Mutta edelleen tämä on todellakin pelkkää spekulaatiota ja Secanista voi tulla ihan superhyvä fillari ja paljon tietysti merkkaa, mihin vertaa. Mutta nyt tähän asti julkisuuteen valuneiden speksien perusteella, 853 dzb ja milliset chainstayt, niin 2,1 kiloa kuulostaa ehkä vähän toivorikkaalta.

Koon valinnasta olen sitä mieltä, että jos mahdollista, niin kannattaa valita sen pituinen runko, että pystyy käyttämään 80-90 mm stemmiä ja leveää tankoa. Ainakin jos on tarkoitus hyödyntää isoa rengastilaa ja ajella myös maastoisemmalla alustalla.

----------


## JackOja

> Rungon painosta: Ultimaattisen kevyt runko ei ollut itselleni kovin tärkeä valinnassa, muuten olisin päätynyt hiilikuiturunkoon. Halusinkin teräsrungon ajattomuutta ja mukavuutta....



Ilman muuta! Halusin vain muistuttaa painoja murehtiville tai niistä mussuttaville, ettei sillä "kuinka paljon enempää eikaa menee" ole ollenkaan merkitystä vaan tehdyllä _työllä_.

----------


## Flextone2

Konan Rove NRB DL vai Sutra LTD, siinäpä vasta pulma. Auringon paistaessa kyrsii kun ei noita pääse täällä Kymärilandiassa pääse kokeilemaan....

----------


## Vivve

> Konan Rove NRB DL vai Sutra LTD, siinäpä vasta pulma. Auringon paistaessa kyrsii kun ei noita pääse täällä Kymärilandiassa pääse kokeilemaan....



Ottaisin kyl ton Sutran koska teräs  :Hymy:  ja taitaa siihen mahtua jopa ISP:t

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Jollain varmaan löytyy kokemuksia Genesis Vagabondista ? Taitaa mennä 2.25" isp 65mm sks bluemealsien kanssa. Olisi oiva työmatkapyörä ja hiekkatieretkille kova jollain nopealla 2" xc-kumilla. Onkohan m-koko liiann iso 171cm  kuskille ?

----------


## Rasimi

> Jollain varmaan löytyy kokemuksia Genesis Vagabondista ? Taitaa mennä 2.25" isp 65mm sks bluemealsien kanssa. Olisi oiva työmatkapyörä ja hiekkatieretkille kova jollain nopealla 2" xc-kumilla. Onkohan m-koko liiann iso 171cm  kuskille ?



2.25” ISP:n kanssa tilaa jää ihan kohtuulisesti, mutta Bluemelsien kanssa ei ole kokemusta. Renkaan leveyden kanssa ensimmäinen rajoittava tekijä on etuvaihtaja, sen kanssa saattaisi tehdä jo ISP:kin kanssa (oma Vagabondi on 1x11).

2.1” Thunder Burtien kanssa i21 vanteilla jää tilaa n. sentin verran:

ISPien kanssa ei ole kuvaa, mutta ei ole kovin paljoa ahtaampi. Seatstayhin jää ihan hyvin tilaa, samoin seattubeen.

----------


## Gary oin'

> Jollain varmaan löytyy kokemuksia Genesis Vagabondista ? Taitaa mennä 2.25" isp 65mm sks bluemealsien kanssa. Olisi oiva työmatkapyörä ja hiekkatieretkille kova jollain nopealla 2" xc-kumilla. Onkohan m-koko liiann iso 171cm  kuskille ?



Eipäs ollut omissakaan projektikuvissa suoraa kuvaa ISP:n clearancesta, mutta kyttäile täältä jos auttaa yhtään:
https://1drv.ms/f/s!AqKIWXpNjgPmk_UeZGGFywkG0j2ciw

Mulla pituutta 178 ja töppöjaloilla pituutta 78, M-koko hyvä melko pystyllä asennolla 70mm suoralla stemmillä. Työmatka- ja hiekkaretkihommiin tämä on tosiaan erinomainen peli jos rungon paino ei haittaa. Kesäksi pistin juuri alle Schwalben G-one Allroundit koossa 2.25", hauskan överi nappula.

----------


## tuo52tuo

Luulen että ei Grave Grindr pyörästä oikein ole  ympärivuotiseen ajoin Helsingissä, koska suolaus viisi kuukautta vuodessa ruostuttaa teräksisen polkupyörän. Elikä talvella pitää sitten ajaa jollain muulla kuin teräksisiä llä.  Alumiininen  ei oikein kiinnosta. Jääkö  vaihtoehdoksi sitten titaaninen pyörä?.  Titaanisia Gravel Grindr pyöriä ei taida vielä olla olemassa!?

----------


## santei

> Konan Rove NRB DL vai Sutra LTD, siinäpä vasta pulma. Auringon paistaessa kyrsii kun ei noita pääse täällä Kymärilandiassa pääse kokeilemaan....



Sutrasta ei kokemusta ja Rovestakin vain pintapuolisesti mutta Rove NRB DL vaikuttaa ainakin hyvältä. Vaimo tuollaisen juuri osti. 





> Luulen että ei Grave Grindr pyörästä oikein ole  ympärivuotiseen ajoin Helsingissä, koska suolaus viisi kuukautta vuodessa ruostuttaa teräksisen polkupyörän. Elikä talvella pitää sitten ajaa jollain muulla kuin teräksisiä llä.  Alumiininen  ei oikein kiinnosta. Jääkö  vaihtoehdoksi sitten titaaninen pyörä?.  Titaanisia Gravel Grindr pyöriä ei taida vielä olla olemassa!?



Teräksisistä ei kokemusta, mutta eikös nuo vähän paremmin kestä suolaa kun suojaa rungon asianmukaisesti. 

Mutta onhan noita titaanisia pilvinpimein. Kinesis Tripster ATR, Mason, PlanetX yms... Ja toki sitten hiilikuituisia myös jos ei alumiini kelpaa.

----------


## Jami2003

Jos vaikka pesee pyörän joskus niin ei kyllä pitäisi olla puhki ruostuminen ongelma.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Eipä tarvii siitä genesiksen vagabondistakaan haaveilla sitten  :Leveä hymy:  Kauan sitä netissä ihmettelin ja tänään sain aikaiseksi raahautua HI5 Bikesiin, niin tuntia ennen saapumistani paikalle se oli myyty. Mitäs nyt sitten ? Joku edullinen vastaava monstercrossi valmiina kokonaisuutena 1*11(tai 1*12), nestejarrut ja lokarikiinnikkeet pitäisi olla. Runkomateriaalilla ei ole niin väliä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Miksi se Vagabond pitää olla valmiiksi koottu? Kysyin Raisposta Vagabondin runkoa ja oliko se nyt 450 € tilaamalla. Saa ainakin ne osat mistä tykkää.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> ^Miksi se Vagabond pitää olla valmiiksi koottu? Kysyin Raisposta Vagabondin runkoa ja oliko se nyt 450 € tilaamalla. Saa ainakin ne osat mistä tykkää.



Ei ole oikein tilaa, eikö taitoa kasausprojektille, joten se on ehkä suurin syy ja yleensä itse kasaamalla menee rahaa enemmään, kuin tuotantopyörän ostamalla. Onneksi tässä viiden pyörän omistajana ei ole mikään kiire mihinkään, kun on pyörä kaikkiin tarvitsemiini tarpeisiin, joten voi seurailla rauhassa mitä markkinoilla tapahtuu, mutta tekisi mieli tuo työmatka/yleiscyclo päivitellä monstercrossiin tai gg-pyörään mikä nielee vähän pulleampaa kumia. Nuo vitus substancet on aika hyvin hinnoiteltu ja olisi varmasti yksi vaihtoehto, mutta noita kapeampia 27.5" kiekoille olevia nastarenkaita ei taida vielä löytyä keneltäkään valmistajalta. Mutta katsellaan nyt rauhassa mihin päin markkinat nyt menee ja ajellaan rauhassa pyörällä missä ei ole mitään vikaa, mutta jostain vain se vaihtamisen himo iskee.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Rahaa menee juu vaikka sais rungon puoli ilmaiseksi ja laittaa kopallisen vanhaa osaa. Pitkään mäkin Vagabondia speksasin, mutta pidin sitä hieman ylipainoisena, liikaa sloupattuna ja mielenkiinnottomana, jotta tilauskynnys olisi ylittynyt. Ja hah, lankesin tuolla toisessa topikissa speksattavaan laihaläskiin. Mahtuu varmasti Icespikerit jos tarvetta ilmenisi. Gravelpyöräksi se muuttuu toivottavasti näillä: https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...14;mid=0;pgc=0

----------


## stenu

Easton keksi pyörän uudestaan..eli kammet, joissa on kaksi eturatasta... ;D

Noh ei sentään vaan juutu olikin siis Easton Gravel Rings eli spideritön, kaksirattainen kampisetti.



(Vähän rattaiden lukumäärästä riippumatta spiderittömissä systeemeissä mietityttää se, että aika paljon menee menee työstettyä alumiinia kaatikselle joka kerta, kun rattaan vaihtaa. Ja vähän sama uusissa neljäpulttisissa maantieseteissäkin. Jos siis vertaa vanhaan aikaan, kun eturatas oli vaan - noh se oli ratas. Ei että niilläkään maailmaa olis pelastettu, mutta kuitenkin ja marginaalista painonsäästöä ja modernimpaa ulkonäköä lukuunottamatta mitään erityistä hyötyä noilla uudemmilla systeemeillä ei saavuteta. Tai oikeastaan jopa päin vastoin, rattaan vaihtaminen oli helpompaa spideriaikakaudella.)

----------


## plr

> Easton keksi pyörän uudestaan..eli kammet, joissa on kaksi eturatasta... ;D



Tuo on hyvä suunta eli enemmän rattaita eteen.  :Hymy:  Ihan todellisuudessakin ihmettelen, että miksi sinne eteen ei saada kunnollisia pikkurattaita ylämäkiin. Esim.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ 90-luvulla Shimano LX ja XT kammissa ainakin oli isoon rattaaseen integroitu spideri. Varastosta löytyy vielä kahdetkin sellaiset.

----------


## stenu

Pesin talven ravat ja suolat pois ja alta paljastuikin pyörä, joka näyttää edelleen melkein uudelta  :Hymy: 

Sukulakurenkaista oli tullut tollanen 38-milliseksi listattu tubeless ready -versio, joten päätin kokeilla. Kaikesta hypetyksestä johtuen odotukset oli aika korkealla. Näppituntumaltaan oli aika paksukylkiset nuokin, mutta ajotuntumaltaan selvästi näppituntumaa paremmat eli kyljet on joustavammat kuin, mitä tubeless ready -renkaissa keskimäärin tuppaa olemaan. Vähän sellanen umpikumimainen fiilis kuitenkin, ainakin näin aluksi. Mutta ehkä noi tuosta notkistuu, kun saavat vähän kilsoja alle ja "Made in Japan" lämmittää mieltä. Edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että ihan puhtaasti ajofiiliksen kantilta arvostellen ei Challengen Open Tubular + ohut butyyli- tai lateksisisuriyhdistelmää voita mikään tubeless ready. Mutta paljon muita hyviä ominaisuuksia tubelekseen tietty liittyy. 

Vähän toi 38 milliä (Belgium+:lla 40 mm true) myös tuntuu turhan möhköltä, vaikka ajaessa toi tuntuu itseasiassa leveyttään kapeammalta sopivasti pyöreän profiilin ansiosta. Joka tapauksessa mun osalta taitaa olla "paksuin mahdollinen rengas" -ajat ohi ja onneksi en aikoinaan speksannut Cycloon yhtään isompaa rengastilaa. 36-millinen olis voinut olla kesäkäyttöön kivempi sit kuitenkin. Edelleen etsinnässä se täydellinen ja oikea eli true 35-36 mm leveä, pieninappulainen, oikeasti ohutkylkinen, selvästi alle 400-grammainen ja pyöreäprofiilinen tubeless ready.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

^aah nätti edelleen! Harmi jos GK:t on liian möhköt...ja itse asiassa voisivat olla enemmän tan kuin brown! 

Samallapa muuten voisin kysyy: punnitsitko? Oon miettinyt noita paremman puoliskon pyörään jossa tällä hetkellä olevat Knardit alkaa olla aika silestonet.


Mittaas muuten parin viikon päästä uudestaan. Mun 43:t (vanhempaa mallia jossa luki 40-622) venähtivät selvästi ja nyt hyvin ajettuina ovat pikemminkin 45 mm.

----------


## TheMiklu

Oon sitä mieltä, että ompahan yks foorumin siisteimmistä kulkupeleistä edelleen tuo Stenun gg. Segmentissään ja sen ulkopuolella. Eikä siinä ole edes levareita ja läpiakseleita!
Kova on polte päästä soraa rouskuttelemaan. Vielä on lunta, jäätä ja pehmeetä täälläpäin noilla syrjäisemmillä pätkillä. Alle livahti 35mm Paselat TG versiona. Ne on kivasti rullaavat mutta ennenkaikkea komeet gummit  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## lai

Ghetto grinderiä rakentelemaan, hyvin tuo kapea takahaarukka leveni ja oikeni 135mm kiekolle sopivaksi.

----------


## stenu

^ Lopputulos on kaukana ghettoisesta. Hieno.





> Oon sitä mieltä, että ompahan yks foorumin siisteimmistä kulkupeleistä...Eikä siinä ole edes levareita ja läpiakseleita!



Kiitos tästä. Unohdit mainita matalahkon emäputken ja spacerstackin.. ;D

----------


## TheMiklu

> Kiitos tästä. Unohdit mainita matalahkon emäputken ja spacerstackin.. ;D



Nii joo noi ja tietty 2x -voimansiirto! Huh huh  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zander

Oishan toi vielä hienompi stemmi slämmättynä ja kahvat/tanko vaakatasoon käännettynä.

----------


## stenu

^ Mun mielestä ei olisi, speiserit on harkittu juttu  :Hymy: 

Joo kahvat on _vähän_ pystyssä talven jäljiltä, koska siten paksuilla hanskoilla ajaessa kädet ei valu hanskojen sisällä niin pahasti. Mutta jonkun verran pystyssä tykkään pitää kahvoja aina. Normiasento on suunnilleen sellainen, että yläotteen ja kahvojen vaakalinja menee stemmin yläpinnan suuntaisesti. Nyt taitaa olla aavistuksen pystymmässä. Vaakaan kahvat "kuuluu" maantiekilpapyörissä, joissa on 17-asteisen stemmi, kuten muuten myös slämmätyt stemmit. Imo. Muualla ne ei tuo mitään lisäarvoa, joskus jopa päin vastoin, kuten omasta mielestäni Cyclon kohdalla. Kahvojen "oikea" asento lienee se, mikä tuntuu parhaalta. Ihan vaikka jos pro-krossikuskien tankoja katsoo, niin aika isoja variaatioita on kahvojen asennoissa joka suuntaan, mutta keskimäärin näkyy enemmän pystyssä olevia kuin roikkuvia kahvoja. Maantiekisakuskeilla saattaa mennä toisin päin.

Mitä muuten tulee Cyclon geoon, niin tuossa oli ajatuksena, että 38-40 mm renkaan kanssa saisi lokarin kruunun alapinnan tasalle, ilman mitään virityksiä, joten keula on vähän lyhyempi kuin normikrossikeulat (a-c 385 mm) ja koska halusin vaakaputkesta suorahkon, niin etupään korkeus oli melkolailla annettu. 

Toinen speiseripinkan olemassaoloon liittyvä harkittu juttu on se, että kun tulen lähteneeksi puhtaalle maantielenkille slikseillä, saa speiserit stemmin yläpuolelle ja gg/cx-ajoasento muuttu maantieajoasennoksi.

----------


## jii.haanpaa

> ... Edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että ihan puhtaasti ajofiiliksen kantilta arvostellen ei Challengen Open Tubular + ohut butyyli- tai lateksisisuriyhdistelmää voita mikään tubeless ready. Mutta paljon muita hyviä ominaisuuksia tubelekseen tietty liittyy...



Hieno fillari! Täällä mennään myös gg-hommia Challengen OT-renkaalla ja on sillä kiva mennä, mutta sen verran reikäherkkää sorttimenttia tuntuu olevan, että ajofiiliskin on toisinaan koetuksella. Eilen viimeksi paikkailtiin. Pitäisi kaiketi vaihtaa renkaita ja luopua sisurista.

----------


## Jukka

On kyllä hieno peli tuo Stenun Cyclo. Pieni spacerikasa todellakin mahdollistaa matalamman ajoasennon jonkun nopeamman lenkin ajaksi, näin olen itsekin miettinyt seuraavan rungon mitoituksia. Jos emäputki olisi todella paljon pidempi, niin matalampi asento saataisiin tosiaan vain jollain -17 asteen stemmillä ja sellainen yhdistelmä ei ainakaan omaa silmää hivele...

Eiköhän kahvojen asennossa ole tärkeintä se, että ajaja viihtyy pyörän päällä, eikä ylimääräisiä kolotuksia tule. Olen ymmärtänyt, että hyvä lähtökohta on se, että kämmen ja kyynärvarsi ovat suunnilleen yhdensuuntaiset, jolloin rannekanavat olisivat mahdollisimman hyvässä asennossa, eikä hartioillekaan tulisi ranteen asennosta johtuvia jännityksiä.

Olen pari viikkoa ajanut työmatkaa (asfalttia ja sorapintaisia ulkoiluväyliä) Gravelking SK 43 millisillä ja lokareilla. Tuo on kyllä todella mukava rengas ja rullaakin yllättävän hyvin. Eikä tänä aamuna harmittanut ollenkaan, että Awoliin mahtuu kunnon lokasuojat noiden kanssa... Eli pidän vaatimuslistalla seuraavalle tämän tyyliselle rungolleni sen, että n. 40-43 mm (tai ainakin vähintään 38 mm) mahtuu lokareiden kanssa.

----------


## Gary oin'

> Edelleen etsinnässä se täydellinen ja oikea eli true 35-36 mm leveä, pieninappulainen, oikeasti ohutkylkinen, selvästi alle 400-grammainen ja pyöreäprofiilinen tubeless ready.



Upea peli kyllä todellakin! Olikos näin että Gravelking SK 35-millisenä on lähempänä 38mm? 32-milliset omassa Pacerissa istuvat nätisti, mutta etuvaihtajan pantaa lukuunottamatta tilaa olisi joka puolella niin että juuri lainauksen yhtälö kiinnostaisi jatkossa jos nuo ei sitä ole.

Ghettogravel-pätkässä jäin katsomaan noita Tektron jarruja, mitkä nuo on tarkalleen? Omat R737 ovat todella lähellä, mutta vaijerinsäätö ja pikalukko ovat mustaa muovia. Todella tärkeä yksityiskohta, tiedän, mutta ovat kyllä pistäneet rumasti silmään kasaamisesta asti. E pur si muove - ei prkl, se on muovia

----------


## santei

> Upea peli kyllä todellakin! Olikos näin että Gravelking SK 35-millisenä on lähempänä 38mm?



Käsittääkseni kyllä. Tästä syystä uudet gravelkingit myydään suoraan 38 millisenä.

----------


## Larss

Eikös Panaracer juuri korjannut aikaisemman 35mm GK SK:n merkintää vastaamaan paremmin todellisuutta eli 38mm. Eli vanha 35mm on nykyään 38mm. Mutta miksi Panaracer myy yhä 35mm versiota jos se on sama kuin 38mm? Ei kyllä ansaitse Panaracer tässä tapauksessa hatunnostoa "selvennyksistään".

Muutenkin todella ärsyttäviä nämä rengasleveyksien ilmoittamiset. Etenkin gg-kumeissa monella on runko rajoittava tekijä ja siihen halutaan niin isoa kumia kuin mahtuu. Ja sitten etsitään jostain epävirallisista lähteistä mikä on todellinen leveys ja mitä mahtuu jne..

----------


## Köfte

> ^ Lopputulos on kaukana ghettoisesta. Hieno.
> 
> 
> 
> Kiitos tästä. Unohdit mainita matalahkon emäputken ja spacerstackin.. ;D



Meillä "pienemmillä" ihmisillä on eri käsitys matalahkosta emäputkesta :Hymy: 
Upea laite on kyllä ja aivan varmasti vieläpä "function over form"

----------


## stenu

> Meillä "pienemmillä" ihmisillä on eri käsitys matalahkosta emäputkesta



Heh...mutta jos huomoi, että tuossa on reach 399 mm ja emäputki 115, tosin ulkoiset laakerikupit eli integroituihin verrattuna sais laitta sen noin +20 mm, mutta siitäkin huolimatta se on lyhyenläntä. 

Speiseripinkan hyvistä puolista unohtui vielä mainita se, että metsäisemmässä menossa riski munaskuukkeleiden kipeytymiseen pienenee. Jos siis vertaa järjestelyyn, jossa tanko on samalla korkeudella, emäputki pitempi ja vaakaputki korkeammalla.

----------


## MatiasT

Ostin juuri gg-pyörän ja nyt mietin millaiset polkimet hankin siihen.  Lukkopolkimet olisi tietenkin järkevin, paras ja luonnollisin valinta.  Mutta... minulla on pieni kammo niitä kohtaan kaatumisen jälkeen, jossa minulta murtui sormi.  Flättipolkimia on kaupat täynnä, mutta en osaa valita, mikä olisi paras vaihtoehto.

----------


## TheMiklu

Samaa pohdin viime kesänä ja sain hyvän vinkin. XT touring piikkiflätti/lukkopolkimet. Ovat kunnon piikeillä.
Ite tykänny sekakäyttössä  :Leveä hymy: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Ostin juuri gg-pyörän ja nyt mietin millaiset polkimet hankin siihen.  Lukkopolkimet olisi tietenkin järkevin, paras ja luonnollisin valinta.  Mutta... minulla on pieni kammo niitä kohtaan kaatumisen jälkeen, jossa minulta murtui sormi.  Flättipolkimia on kaupat täynnä, mutta en osaa valita, mikä olisi paras vaihtoehto.



Ei ne lukot mikään lopullinen ja paras valinta ole, fläteilläkin pääsee. Tärkeintä on että pyöräily on mukavaa. Fläteissä huonojen ja hyvin polkimien ja kenkien ero on valtava, joten ihan halvimpia ei kannata ostaa. Katselisin itse jotain järkevän hintaisia metallipiikeillä varustettuja muovipolkimia, esimerkiksi Raceface Chester. Kaveriksi sitten Five Tenin kengät, tai jotkut muut nimenomaan flättipolkimille suunnitellut kengät. Ainakin Giro ja Specialized tekee tuollaisia kenkiä myös. Kokeilematta ei meinaisi uskoa miten ison eron nuo kengät tekevät.

----------


## Mohkku

Samat, mutta vanhemmat eli ilman piikkejä olevat on minulla kuin Miklullakin ja pidän niitä minun tarpeeseeni hyvänä ratkaisuna.

Mitään itseisarvoa ei lukoista silti kannata tehdä. Itse pidän niiden mukavuudesta, mutta esim. maastopyörässäni ei lukkoja ole. Tärkeintä on ajaa kalustolla, josta pitää ja joka tuntuu hyvältä. Tietysti joku saattaa olla ehdottomasti lukkojen kannalla, mutta tällainen kaveri tuskin osaa toisen asemaan asettua eli se huomioiden mielipiteitä kannattaa noteerata.

----------


## stenu

Löysäkulmainen Kuitu-Kona korkealla emäputkella JA speiseripinkalla  :Vink:  (https://www.cxmagazine.com/kona-libr...2018-sea-otter)

----------


## paaton

Näyttäisipä kona taas speksien valossa hyvältä, mutta ilman geometri taulukkoakin laite näyttää taas selkävikaiselle suunnitellulta. Lyhyt ja korkea geo.

----------


## stenu

Evoluution tämänhetkinen tila. (Tulin näköjään valinneeksi Cycloon 2018-muotivärin jo 2016  :Vink: )

----------


## Mika_koo

> Näyttäisipä kona taas speksien valossa hyvältä, mutta ilman geometri taulukkoakin laite näyttää taas selkävikaiselle suunnitellulta. Lyhyt ja korkea geo.



Tuostahan voi noita avaruudettimia poistella jos haluaa aeroilla?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Late_h

Oma GG-projekti valmistui tänään. On-One Bish! Bash! Bosh! (huom. oikeinkirjoitus huutomerkein) runkosetti, Sram Apex 1 hydro osarja, Hunt 4Season Gravel Disc kiekot ja Hutsun Overide 35 kumit. Alla huono kuva - täytyy laittaa parempaa perästä kun löytyy vähän idyllisempää pyöräilymaisemaa.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4...9ITW50R0doUTMw

----------


## Jekkujätkä

> Oma GG-projekti valmistui tänään. On-One Bish! Bash! Bosh! (huom. oikeinkirjoitus huutomerkein) runkosetti, Sram Apex 1 hydro osarja, Hunt 4Season Gravel Disc kiekot ja Hutsun Overide 35 kumit.



Miten korkea tuo 35-millinen Hutsu on?

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Näyttäisipä kona taas speksien valossa hyvältä, mutta ilman geometri taulukkoakin laite näyttää taas selkävikaiselle suunnitellulta. Lyhyt ja korkea geo.



Onks toi ees? Varmaan isommasta päästä tuo runko. Kyllä munkin Endurace näyttää lyhyeltä ja korkealta kun siinä on 206 mm emäputki. Tai noh korkea se onkin (stack 624+pari senttiä avaruudettimia), mut ei erityisen lyhyt (reach 406).

----------


## paaton

No lukee, että sutran geometria, eli onhan se. 600mm stack jo 54 koon rungossa.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Jaa...no ei kuitekaan mitään mitä esim. -17 -asteisella slämmätyllä stemmillä ei vois korjata  :Vink:

----------


## Kugelschreiber

tupla........

----------


## teehak

Moi,

Onko kellään Genesis Fugioa ? Kiinnostaa kokomukset, polttelis vaihtaa oma Croix de fer siihen...

----------


## stenu

Nyt kuulkaa speksaaminen tauolle vähäksi aikaa - tai ainakin ens lauantain ajaksi - ajokuntoiset pyörät esiin ja Brakeaway Spring Grindiin polkemaan. Käykääpä ihan vaan huviksenne facen tapahtumasivulla katsomassa Kahvelon kuvat siitä, millaiset tarjoilut siellä on "maalissa"!

----------


## stenu

K.i.s.s. (Keep it simple stupid...or keep it single stupid  :Hymy: )



Laitoin Gravelkingit Rosthairsin vähän kapeammille vanteille, oliskohan noi DT R440:set 18 mm sisältä ja tykkään enemmän noin. Profiili pysyy pyöreämpänä ja "jouston" alkuherkkyys on parempi. Mutta edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että noi on näennäisesti hyvin rullaavat. Kuvio on nopea joo, mutta todellisuudessa jäykähkö runko syö voimia. Tekisi mieli kokeilla LJL:n tapaan 36-millistä non tubeless -versiota(?) tubeleksena. Tolla setupilla ehkäpä Breakawayhin joka tapauksessa. Full singlespeed gravelgrinding bliss.

----------


## Taneli79

"Onko rungon joustolla vielä merkitystä?"

https://cyclingtips.com/2018/04/jra-...-still-matter/

----------


## Ohiampuja

> "Onko rungon joustolla vielä merkitystä?"



Olipas pirun pitkä juttu.  :Hymy:

----------


## kaakku

19 mm sisäleveille kiekuroisille pitäisi kumit laittaa ja mietin että hakisko huomenna Velobiasta parin Gravelkingejä.. vai onko jonku muu hyvä vaihtoehto? G-Onet 35mm leveinä on jo hallussa mutta HALUAISIN tanwallit  :No huh!:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> 19 mm sisäleveille kiekuroisille pitäisi kumit laittaa ja mietin että hakisko huomenna Velobiasta parin Gravelkingejä.. vai onko jonku muu hyvä vaihtoehto? G-Onet 35mm leveinä on jo hallussa mutta HALUAISIN tanwallit



Hyvä valinta. Itsekin molemmilla ajaneena sanoisin, että gravelkingit ovat astetta mukavammat ja ei kulu keskeltä ihan niin nopeasti kaljuksi kuin g-one. Tuo ruskea raita on aika tumman ruskea, eli ei ihan perinteinen tanwall, mutta istuu todella hyvin ainakin tummiin mattapintaisiin runkoihin ja tuohon stenun pyörään sopii todella hyvin. Hyvä rengas ja pyörii tälläkin hetkellä mustana omassa pyörässä alla. Jos laitat litkuilla, niin kannattaa huomioida renkaan venyminen mahdollisesti jopa lähelle 40mm mittaa.

----------


## stenu

> "Onko rungon joustolla vielä merkitystä?"
> 
> https://cyclingtips.com/2018/04/jra-...-still-matter/



Olennainen tiivistyi lyhyesti viimeiseen kappaleeseen  :Hymy: 

“The short answer here is that while frame stiffness is far less important than tire stiffness, you obviously want to optimize both if you can. At the same time, the industry is very good at overselling the benefits of frame comfort as well as overselling the benefit of lateral stiffness.”

Vaikka se tuon jutun rengaspainekaaviosta käykin ilmi, yksi merkitsevä asia oli jätetty huomioimatta ja se on se, että kun yleinen harhaluulo on se, että paksummat renkaat ovat mukavammat kuin ohuemmat, niin sehän ei varsinaisesti pidä paikkansa. Vaan se menee nimenomaisesti niin, että pienemmät paineet on mukavammat kuin isommat ja ollakseen yhtä mukavat kuin ohuemmat renkaat, paksummat renkaat vaativat ohuempia renkaita pienemmät paineet.

Sisuriaikaan, kun pienimmät järkevät käyttöpaineet ratkaisi käytännössä snakebite-herkkyys, paksummat renkaat miellettiin yleisesti ohuempia mukavemmiksi, koska ilman tarpeettoman suurta puhkeamisvaaraa paksumpien renkaiden kanssa saattoi käyttää niin paljon matalampia paineita, että paksummat olivat tosiaan mukavampia.

Mutta tubelesten kanssa tilanne voikin muuttua toisenlaiseksi. Tubelekset eivät ole yhtä snakebite-herkkiä, jolloin käykin niin, että pienimmät järkevät käyttöpaineet ratkaisee se piste, missä rengas alkaa muljua tai taittua alle kurveissa. Muljumisherkkys puolestaan ei ole sidoksissa renkaan leveyteen tai jos on, se menee melkeinpä niin päin, että samanlevyisellä vanteella paksumpi rengas alkaa muljua herkemmin kuin ohuempi. Eli jos on 35-milliset renkaat ja 40-milliset renkaat, joissa molemmissa liiallisen muljumisen raja on jossain 2 barin paikkeilla ja myös siinä 35-millisessä renkaassa uskaltaa käyttää 2 barin paineita ilman pelkoa turhista puhkeamisista, on se 35-millinen rengas 40-millistä mukavampi ajaa niillä 2 barin paineilla.

----------


## pätkä

Quirk Cycles

----------


## Mohkku

Rengaspainejutusta vielä lisäys stenun kommenttiin, että leveyskin vaikuttaa. Kapea rengas löytää enemmän kuoppia kuin leveä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minäkin sain oman gravel-projektin valmiiksi ja koeajolle. Viime vuotinen L kokoinen Canyon Inflite AL SLX, johon ruuvasin Sram Apexit ja DT Swissin R24 kiekot. 9.2 kg tuli painoksi.

Ja Challenge 38 mm kumit on parhaat gravel renkaat joilla olen ajanut. Ja ainoat.  :Hymy:

----------


## Köfte

> Quirk Cycles
> Ennemmin Squirt Cycles

----------


## Gary oin'

Hyvin kyllä istuukin Gravelking SK:t Surlyyn, tämä valinta oli täysin nappiin! Työntömitta sanoo painehoidon jälkeen leveydeksi 33,3mm, jää juuri muutama milli etuvaihtajan pantaan


(zoomailijoille https://1drv.ms/u/s!AqKIWXpNjgPmk_d0QRxFibCLYv_UTw )

----------


## kosminen

Arvoisat asiantuntijat. Nykyinen jokapaikan höyläni on All-City Space Horse https://allcitycycles.com/bikes/arch...ce_horse_canti koko 58. Hankin sen korvaamaan vuosia palvelleen Cross Checkin siitä syystä, että tarvitsin leppoisamman ajoasennon. Ajatuksissa oli Ritcheyn Ascent -runkosetti korvaamaan ko. valmistajan maastopyörästä luopumista. Kuitenkin, kallis hinta ja näkemättä ostaminen vei voiton - ja näin päätin ostaa Salsan Vayan! Siitä ei ollut kokoa ja hetken mielijohteesta ostin Space Horsen. Rungossa ei ole mitään vikaa, mutta joka kerta kun poljen sitä, ajattelen Ritcheyn Ascenttia...  :Hymy: 
https://eu.ritcheylogic.com/eu_en/bi...scent-frameset

Olen vertaillut geometrioita (olen 184,5cm ja lahje on 87cm.) ja vaikka sitä miten katsoo niin L koon Ascent tuntuu askeleelta agressiivisempaan suuntaan - ja sitä en haluaisi. Kuvissa se vaikuttaa rennommalta, mutta taitaa olla tuo slouppaava vaakaputki joka sen tekee. Eli onko nyt näin, että pitää unohtaa tuo haave ja jatkaa elämää?

----------


## Taneli79

^^ Miten toimii 33mm kumi soratierallissa? Pystytkö vertaamaan 35-40mm kumiin?

----------


## Gary oin'

> ^^ Miten toimii 33mm kumi soratierallissa? Pystytkö vertaamaan 35-40mm kumiin?



Ei varsinaisesti vertauskohtaa, kun soratieajelut on lähinnä itsenäistä lähialueiden reittien etsimistä. Viime kesän lenkeistä ehkä neljäsosa (~1000km) meni hiekkapuolelle 30mm G-one speedeillä, ja lähinnä oikein pehmeässä ja märässä ympäristössä joutui hiisailemaan, muuten sai mennä melko mukavasti. Jyrsitty, väliaikaisesti karkealla kivitavaralla paikattu asfaltti jäi mieleen ainoana miltei ajokelvottomana pätkänä. Näillä on heti parin maantielenkin jälkeen vakaampi fiilis ainakin irtosepelin suhteen ja asfaltillakin rullaavat melkolailla yhtä hyvin, varsinaiset soratiekokemukset vasta edessä.

----------


## Mohkku

Varsin kiinnostavalta vaikuttaa on tuo Ritchey, mutta muutama asia tökkii. Painoa ei kerrota, joten tuon tyyppiseen käyttöön tarkoitettuna teräsrunkoisena ihan kevyestä pyörästä tuskin on kyse. Materiaalistakin sanotaan vain CrMo. Vaihtajan korvake on kiinteä, eikä keskiöratkaisua ei ole kerrottu. Joillekin voi uudessa pyörässä olla ongelmana myös akselit, minulle ei olisi. Geometriassa on kiinnostavaa pitkä akseliväli eli retkeilykäyttöön sopivasta gg:stä on kyse. Mutta kun kaikkia tietoja ei ainakaan tuolta sivustolta löydy, kova hinta ohjaa kiinnostusta muualle.

----------


## TheMiklu

On tää Äxä vaan mainio laite. Paselat vaihtui Gravelkingeiksi. SK 35mm ja litkutettuna.
Kyllä kyyti muuttui soralla mukavammaksi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Varsin kiinnostavalta vaikuttaa on tuo Ritchey, mutta muutama asia tökkii. Painoa ei kerrota, joten tuon tyyppiseen käyttöön tarkoitettuna teräsrunkoisena ihan kevyestä pyörästä tuskin on kyse. Materiaalistakin sanotaan vain CrMo. Vaihtajan korvake on kiinteä, eikä keskiöratkaisua ei ole kerrottu. Joillekin voi uudessa pyörässä olla ongelmana myös akselit, minulle ei olisi. Geometriassa on kiinnostavaa pitkä akseliväli eli retkeilykäyttöön sopivasta gg:stä on kyse. Mutta kun kaikkia tietoja ei ainakaan tuolta sivustolta löydy, kova hinta ohjaa kiinnostusta muualle.



Tuolla on Ritchey Ascentista paremmin tietoja: https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...1;mid%5B7%5D=1

Saman puljun läskirunko Commando on ainakin laadultaan ja ajo-ominaisuuksiltaan aivan huippu luokkaa. Uskoisin, että Ascent on samaa tasoa. Hinta tuntuu tosiaan kovahkolle ja väri näyttää kuvissa ankealle, niin Ascentissa kuin Commandossa. Luonnossa sopivilla osavalinnoilla tilanne on toinen ja ainakin omaan Commandoon olen erittäin tyytyväinen. Ja täältä gravel-topikistahan tuo hiekalle sopivan vanneleveyden speksaaminen lähti viime syksynä käyntiin ja i35 mm oli lopputulos. Ja käyrä tanko korvattiin innerbarendseillä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tukkasotka

^^TheMiklu

Siisti Civikki! Taittuu kyllä moneen ja rungon saa parilla satalappusella. Suositus.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Miksi tarakka on maalin päällä, vaikka dropoutista löytyy reikä oikeaa tarakkaa varten?

----------


## Tukkasotka

> ^Miksi tarakka on maalin päällä, vaikka dropoutista löytyy reikä oikeaa tarakkaa varten?



Oiskohan se ollut niin, että en löytänyt sopivaa mallia. Budjettiratkaisu. Seatstayn ja otakkeiden välissä kumit. Oppirahoja.

----------


## Illotus

> 2.25” ISP:n kanssa tilaa jää ihan kohtuulisesti, mutta Bluemelsien kanssa ei ole kokemusta. Renkaan leveyden kanssa ensimmäinen rajoittava tekijä on etuvaihtaja, sen kanssa saattaisi tehdä jo ISP:kin kanssa (oma Vagabondi on 1x11).



Et sattumoisin ole kokeillut 27,5 kiekkoja tuohon? Liekkö menis 27,5 ISP:t jo liian taakse tuon chainstayn muodon suhteen. Vähän alttiimpi tietysti olisi polkimeniskuille, kun maavara vähenisi. Houkuttaisi rospuuttoon tuo Vagabond, mutta mielellään laittaisin 27,5 kiekot, niin saisi ylijäämäkumeja sun muuta hyötykäyttöön.

----------


## Laerppi

Olen ollut enemmin kuin tyytyväinen London Roadiin, lokarit on gravelrengas asetuksilla. Toimii hiekkateillä ja maantiellä 5/5 ja maksoi vain 699 £.

----------


## Laerppi

Jostain luin, että Planet X London Roadista on tulossa lähiaikoina uusi malli.

----------


## Taneli79

> Ei varsinaisesti vertauskohtaa, kun soratieajelut on lähinnä itsenäistä lähialueiden reittien etsimistä. Viime kesän lenkeistä ehkä neljäsosa (~1000km) meni hiekkapuolelle 30mm G-one speedeillä, ja lähinnä oikein pehmeässä ja märässä ympäristössä joutui hiisailemaan, muuten sai mennä melko mukavasti. Jyrsitty, väliaikaisesti karkealla kivitavaralla paikattu asfaltti jäi mieleen ainoana miltei ajokelvottomana pätkänä. Näillä on heti parin maantielenkin jälkeen vakaampi fiilis ainakin irtosepelin suhteen ja asfaltillakin rullaavat melkolailla yhtä hyvin, varsinaiset soratiekokemukset vasta edessä.



Ok, tattis! Sikäli kiinnostaa, kun suunnitelmissa on hankkia maantiepyörä 33mm rengastilalla. Jollain wtb exposure 32:lla ajais varmaan nätisti hyväkuntoista soratietä ja silti rivakasti myös asfalttia.

----------


## Rasimi

> Et sattumoisin ole kokeillut 27,5 kiekkoja tuohon? Liekkö menis 27,5 ISP:t jo liian taakse tuon chainstayn muodon suhteen. Vähän alttiimpi tietysti olisi polkimeniskuille, kun maavara vähenisi. Houkuttaisi rospuuttoon tuo Vagabond, mutta mielellään laittaisin 27,5 kiekot, niin saisi ylijäämäkumeja sun muuta hyötykäyttöön.



Eipä ole tullut kokeiltua, kun en moisia omista. Mikäli kovin paljoa siirtyy, niin aika naftille saattaa mennä.

----------


## Fiets

Verentin Substancella olen rullaillut nyt parisataa kilometriä. Hybridin jälkeen siirtyminen kippurasarviseen on ollut hiukan ongelmallista ajoasennon kannalta. Ongelmana on, että ohjaustanko tuntuu olevan liian kaukana, vaikka todellisuudessahan se ei pitäisi olla. Olivat näköjään vielä laittaneet Wigglella kai vahingossa 75mm stemmin, vaikka specseissä luki 90mm. Tällä hetkellä siis pyörän Saddle to Handebar mitta on 49,5cm ja saddle setback 6cm. Näihin Competitive cyclistin laskurin antamiin mittoihin verrattuna ei todellakaan pitäisi olla liian kaukana toi ohjaustanko. Valun satulalla kokoajan sinne etuosaan ja istuinluiden päällä on hankala pysyä. Onko tämä vaan tekniikkakysymys?

Tässä vielä nää laskurin antamat mitat
Saddle to Handlebar

-Competitive Fit: 51.9 - 52.5cm
-Eddy Fit: 52.7 - 53.3cm
-French Fit: 54.4 - 55cm

Saddle setback

-Competitive Fit: 5.4-5.8cm
-Eddy Fit: 6-7cm
-French Fit: 6.1-6.5cm

----------


## CamoN

Mitenkäs ne oman ruodon venyvyysominaisuudet, jos mitat on kohdallaan?

----------


## Kalle H

Miten nuo mitat vertautuu vanhan hybridin mittoihin? Onko droppia enemmän? Onko ohjaamo muuten yhtä kaukana?

Miltä se vanha pyörä tuntui?

Nettilaskurithan antaa vain arvioita, eli ne ei tiedä yksilöllisistä ominaisuuksista kuten venyvyydestä.

----------


## Fiets

> Miten nuo mitat vertautuu vanhan hybridin mittoihin? Onko droppia enemmän? Onko ohjaamo muuten yhtä kaukana?
> 
> Miltä se vanha pyörä tuntui?
> 
> Nettilaskurithan antaa vain arvioita, eli ne ei tiedä yksilöllisistä ominaisuuksista kuten venyvyydestä.



Hybridistä olen mitannut vain reachin ja stackin. Reach on 375mm ja stack taisi olla aikalailla 600mm. Stemmi siinä on 100mm. Kieltämättä sekin tuntui vähän pitkältä. 
Tässä verentissä valmistajan ilmoittama reach on 382mm ja stack 566mm. Stemmi on kuitenkin 75mm, niin tankohan on lähempänä kuin tossa hybridissä. Wigglen sivuilla ton 54 runkokoon suositus on 170-178cm pitkälle, jolla on jalan sisäpituus 74-82cm. Mä olen 175cm ja jalan sisäpituus 84cm, niin koko pitäs ainakin periaatteessa olla oikea. 

Venyvyys mulla on kyllä hyvä. Kokeilen ihan mielenkiinnosta laskea satulaa vähän alemmas, jos se auttais.

----------


## Kalle H

> Hybridistä olen mitannut vain reachin ja stackin. Reach on 375mm ja stack taisi olla aikalailla 600mm. Stemmi siinä on 100mm. Kieltämättä sekin tuntui vähän pitkältä. 
> Tässä verentissä valmistajan ilmoittama reach on 382mm ja stack 566mm. Stemmi on kuitenkin 75mm, niin tankohan on lähempänä kuin tossa hybridissä. Wigglen sivuilla ton 54 runkokoon suositus on 170-178cm pitkälle, jolla on jalan sisäpituus 74-82cm. Mä olen 175cm ja jalan sisäpituus 84cm, niin koko pitäs ainakin periaatteessa olla oikea. 
> 
> Venyvyys mulla on kyllä hyvä. Kokeilen ihan mielenkiinnosta laskea satulaa vähän alemmas, jos se auttais.



Satulan paikka pitäisi kyllä vallitsevan uskomuksen mukaan asettaan kohdalleen polvikulman mukaan, mutta toki sitä voi hieman koittaa muutenkin säätää. Mutta mutta, eikös tässä tapauksessa sitä kannattaisi tuupata hieman eteenpäin, eikä alas?

Kannattaa myös huomioida, että jos pitäs esim jarruhuppujen päältä kiinni, niin tulee tuohon etäisyyttä vielä reilut 10cm lisää verrattuna hybridiin, eli kokonais ulottuvuudessa pitää reachin ja stemmin lisäksi huomioida, myös tangon muoto.

Mutta kyllähän siinä muutamia viikkoja menee aina, jotta uuteen ajoasentoo tottuu, eli vielä en heittäisi pyyhettä kehään. Myös huonosti sopiva satula saattaa aiheuttaa sen, että kuski meinaa valua siltä alas, vaikka satula olisikin aivan suorassa.

----------


## MatiasT

> Ei ne lukot mikään lopullinen ja paras valinta ole, fläteilläkin pääsee. Tärkeintä on että pyöräily on mukavaa. Fläteissä huonojen ja hyvin polkimien ja kenkien ero on valtava, joten ihan halvimpia ei kannata ostaa. Katselisin itse jotain järkevän hintaisia metallipiikeillä varustettuja muovipolkimia, esimerkiksi Raceface Chester. Kaveriksi sitten Five Tenin kengät, tai jotkut muut nimenomaan flättipolkimille suunnitellut kengät. Ainakin Giro ja Specialized tekee tuollaisia kenkiä myös. Kokeilematta ei meinaisi uskoa miten ison eron nuo kengät tekevät.



Kiitos poljin- ja kenkävinkeistä!  Päädyin Raceface Chester polkimiin ja Five Ten Freerider kenkiin.  Toimii! Olen todella tyytyväinen.

----------


## Late_h

> Kiitos poljin- ja kenkävinkeistä!  Päädyin Raceface Chester polkimiin ja Five Ten Freerider kenkiin.  Toimii! Olen todella tyytyväinen.



Hyvä setti ja paljon pitoa, mutta mulla kului samalla poljin-kenkäkombolla kengänpohjat puhki ennätysajassa. Chestereissä on ohuet piikit, suurin osa paineesta tulee lisäksi vain muutamalle piikille ja kaiken kukkuraksi normaaleissa Freeridereissa on suht ohuet pohjat. Toki itse olen painavampi 90kg+ kuski, mutta kannattaa joka tapauksessa seurata pohjien kulumista noilla polkimilla.

----------


## Niguel

Täällä näkyy harvakseltaan Ninereita joten laitetaas näytille nyt keväällä kasattu Niner RLT 9 Steel.
- Runko Reiskan 853 putkea, haarukka kuitua
- Sram Force 1x11, 42/11-36
- Hunt 4 Season Gravel kiekot Panaracer GravelKing SK 43 mm renkailla (i20 vanteella 43mm)
- Putkiosat Thomson / Ritchey, pullotelineet eBay:n rosteriset

Ensi lenkin perusteella tarjoaa oikein mukavat kyydit. GravelKingien rullaavuutta täytyy vain ihmetellä, keveät on polkea. Alun 2,5/3 bar paineet oli turhan kovat jotka pudotin lenkin aikana hieman alle 2 bariin. Mikäli siitä vielä pudotti niin takarengas alkoi burppailla kuopissa. Ai niin se paino, ~10,5 kg kuvan kokoonpano pl. Garmin & satulalaukku.

----------


## msh

Hieno Niner!

----------


## elasto

> Hieno Niner!



On kyllä! Vaikka yleensä en kippurasarvisista niin välitä, mutta tuo on jollain kumman tapaa todella hieno.

----------


## Takamisakari

On kerrassaan kaunis

----------


## JackOja

Niner rules!

----------


## a_mateur

Alkanut kiinnostamaan tällainen gg-pyörä yms välikelin kulkine. Hyllystä löytyy ylijäämä osaa (vanteet, vaihtajat, kammet yms) joista kiinnostais rakentaa budjettikulkine, mutta löytyyköhän seuraavaan tarpeeseen runkoa
- vanteet qr-akseleilla
- vannejarrut, mikähän on suurin rengaskoko mikä mahtuu, 28mm?
- kammet 24mm akselille

Vai unohdanko suosiolla ajatuksen ja ostan joskus myöhemmin (kun budjetti sallii) levareilla varustetun. Tallista löytyy kesäksi maantiepyörä ja läski talviajoon, eli tällä olis tarkoitus ajella välikelit asfaltilla/hiekalla.

----------


## stenu

Maantiekilpapyörän tyyppisiin jarruihin mahtuu yleensä alle 28-millinen rengas, mutta niitäkin löytyy niin sanottuina long reach -versioina, joihin mahtuu hyvin noin 35-millinen. Maantievannejarrukahvoihin voi hyvin yhdistää myös cyclocross-pyörissä ennen levyjarruaikaa käyetyt cantilever-jarrut tai mini-v-jarrut, joiden kanssa yleensä mahtuu hyvin vielä 40-millinenkin rengas.

Runko tulee valita halutun jarrutyypin mukaan. Maantiejarrut vaativat molemmat omanlaisensa rungon,  utta cantilever- ja mini-v-jarrut käyvät samanlaiseen runkoon, jossa on siis oltava jarrujen vaatimat kiinnitystapit taka- ja etuhaarukassa. Long reach -jarruille yksi hyvä vaihtoehto on tuossa vähän aikaisemmin tässäkin säikeessä ollut Surly Pacer. Cantilever- tai mini-v-jarruille soveltuvia ovat esim. Surly Crosscheck ja Brother Cycles Keppler.

Toki voit yhdistää myös mekaaniset levyjarrut olemassa oleviin osiisi ja sillon tarvitset levyjarrurungon ja -kiekot. Mitä tulee vanne-/levyjarrukysymykseen, niin levareilla pääset eroon vanteiden kulumisesta ja saat märimmillä keleillä aavistuksen ehkä luotettavammin toimivat jarrut, joissain tapauksissa myös enemmän jarrutehoa. Toisaalta saat mutakeleissä helposti kroonisesti rohisevat jarrulevyt, painavamman pyörän ja varsinkin teräsrungon kyseessä ollessa myös ajotuntumaltaan kovemman rungon, koska teräksiset levyjarrurungot ja -keulat tehdään vastaavia vannejarrullisia järeämmiksi.

Sekä Surlyltä että Brotherilta löyyy myös levyjarruversiot rungoistaan, jotka molemmat (Straggler ja Keppler Disc) ovat oikein hyviä aihioita nekin. Levyjarrurunkovaihtoehtoja on toki paljon muitakin, myös alumiinisia ja hiilikuituisia. Vannejarruaihiot alkavat olla nykyään harvinaisempia.

----------


## Gary oin'

> Maantiekilpapyörän tyyppisiin jarruihin mahtuu yleensä alle 28-millinen rengas, mutta niitäkin löytyy niin sanottuina long reach -versioina, joihin mahtuu hyvin noin 35-millinen.



Huomio tästä vielä varmuudeksi: jarrujen pituuden ja rengastilan määrää runko ja jarrupultin kiinnityspaikka. Ei siis niin että rengastilaa saisi samaan runkoon lisää vaihtamalla jarrut long reachiksi.

Paceria olin itsekin tulossa suosittelemaan, mutta riippuu tosiaan jarrujesi mallista jos aiot käyttää olemassaolevia. Pacer-rungossa Campagnolo Centaur-jarrujen reach loppui kesken (39-49mm, short reach), eli jarrupala osuu säätövaran lopussakin kumiin eikä vanteeseen. Tektro R737 (tai R539, standard reach 47-57mm) oli passeli, long reach (55-73mm) menee jo liian pitkäksi.

----------


## stenu

> ?..mutta löytyyköhän seuraavaan tarpeeseen runkoa
> - vanteet qr-akseleilla
> - vannejarrut, mikähän on suurin rengaskoko mikä mahtuu, 28mm?
> - kammet 24mm akselille



Tuli muuten tämä cx-magazinen artikkeli mieleen. Jonkun 80-luvun maantiepyörän teräsrungon voi löytää hyvinkin edullisesti ja niihin saa usein mahtumaan 35-milliset renkaat 700c-kiekoilla. Pitää vaan varmistaa, että on bsa-kierteet keskiössä, niin ei tule yhteensopivuusongelmia nykykeskiöstandardien kanssa.

"Three decades of development and in terms of geometry, we’re not far from where we started."

----------


## a_mateur

Kiitos, tuo Pacer vaikuttaa kyllä toimivalta.

----------


## Mohkku

Koska minun käsitys gg:stä menee sorateiden lisäksi maastoon ja koska maastopyörä on vähänkin hitaammassa maastossa ylivoimaisesti käyräsarvista mukavampi ajaa, tuli taas yhdellä soratieosuudella mieleen lepuuttajien laitto maasturiin. Ehkä se olisi liioittelua, mutta tällaiset innerbarendsit tuli vastaan:
https://www.sq-lab.com/shop/en/Inner...tab_attributes
Jossain kuvassa fillarifoorumilla näin nousukahvoista tehdyn samanlaisen ratkaisun. Olisikohan tuo droppitankomaasturin budjettiversio tällaiseen tarpeeseen?

Onkohan noissa jokin kulma erilainen kuin nousukahvoissa vai kelpaakohan sopivat nousukahvat (bar ends) yhtä lailla? Kunhan XXL:n alennus yltää pyörätarvikkeisiin, sieltä voisi ottaa BBB:n muotoillut kahvat testiin. Englantia laitoin tekstin sekaan, kun en tiedä noille sisäkahvoille oikeaa nimeä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Koska minun käsitys gg:stä menee sorateiden lisäksi maastoon ja koska maastopyörä on vähänkin hitaammassa maastossa ylivoimaisesti käyräsarvista mukavampi ajaa, tuli taas yhdellä soratieosuudella mieleen lepuuttajien laitto maasturiin. Ehkä se olisi liioittelua, mutta tällaiset innerbarendsit tuli vastaan:
> https://www.sq-lab.com/shop/en/Inner...tab_attributes
> Jossain kuvassa fillarifoorumilla näin nousukahvoista tehdyn samanlaisen ratkaisun. Olisikohan tuo droppitankomaasturin budjettiversio tällaiseen tarpeeseen?
> 
> Onkohan noissa jokin kulma erilainen kuin nousukahvoissa vai kelpaakohan sopivat nousukahvat (bar ends) yhtä lailla? Kunhan XXL:n alennus yltää pyörätarvikkeisiin, sieltä voisi ottaa BBB:n muotoillut kahvat testiin. Englantia laitoin tekstin sekaan, kun en tiedä noille sisäkahvoille oikeaa nimeä.



Mullahan tollaset kahvat on ollu muutaman viikon. Ihan toimivat ovat ja muotoilu on juuri oikein.


Ja tuolla kuvia useammasta kulmasta:  https://photos.app.goo.gl/raTn8FKwEHcyp2QN2

----------


## Mohkku

Hienoa, että löytyi heti kokemusta. 

Kahvat näyttä lyhyeltä, muttei ilmeisesti liian lyhyet ole? Jääkö vivut liian kauas?

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Siis ote jää siten, että kämmenpohja tukee puoliksi grippiin ja puoleksi tuohon sarveen. Sarven kärki nousee ylös ja tukee peukalonhankaan estäen samalla käsien luiskahtamisen eteenpäin. Ranteiden kulma on lähellä maantietangon kahvaotetta, mutta hieman enemmän aurauksella.  Otteelta pysyy jarrttumaa sormenpäillä kohtalaisesti, jos on herkät ja tehokkaat jarrut, kuten mulla. Vaihdevipuun ylettyäkseen pitää otetta muuttaa. Shimanon vipua luultavasti pystyisi napsuttelemaan raskaammalle edestä päin  saman tapaan kuin jarrua.  Pidän noita oikein hyödyllisinä, mikäli reitillä on paljon helppoa ja tasaista siirtymä.

Tynkä tarjoaa siis yhden tukevan lisäotteen ja on siihen juuri oikean pituinen. Jos tavoittelet vielä lisää eri otteita, niin sitten ehkä jotain muuta

----------


## Mohkku

Ok, kiitos tarkennuksesta. Kuljin XXL:n ohi ja kävin hiplaamassa BBB:n nousukahvoja. 120 milliset vaikutti aivan liian lyhyeltä ajatellen, että saisi ohjaustangon eteen  järjestettyä maantiepyörää vastaavan otteen. Mutta jos innerbarendsien idea onkin tuollainen kuin sanot, silloin pituutta ei mahdottomia tarvitakaan. Taidan laittaa nuo ehkä paremmin tähän tarkoitukseen muotoillut SQ labsit seuraavan Saksan tilaukseen.

Hydraulijarrut toimii mielestäni hyvin, joten soratiellä ajettaessa jarrujen käyttö lienee ongelmatonta. Sormien yltäminen Deoren vivuille selviää kokeilemalla. 

XXL:ssä vilkaisemani versio aiheesta: https://www.xxl.fi/bbb-bbe-14-ergofi...055387_1_style

SQ labsiin verrattuna kalliit ja koska on perinteinen nousukahva, ei taida olla syytä noita tässä tilanteessa ottaa testiin.

----------


## fob

Soraseikkailuyleisfillari sai uudet kammet ja samalla sopivammat välitykset.  Uudet kumit pitänee hommata, RaceKingit alkaa olla kyljistään harsoa.

----------


## Taneli79

Clement, eikun Donnelly laajentaa tuotevalikoimaansa: https://www.donnellycycling.com/coll...s/gravel-bikes

----------


## tiaalto

Otsolta uutta:

https://bikerumor.com/2018/05/30/ots...x-fork-or-not/

Aika maukkaan näköinen vekotin AX-keuloineen.

----------


## JackOja

> Koska minun käsitys gg:stä menee sorateiden lisäksi maastoon ja koska maastopyörä on vähänkin hitaammassa maastossa ylivoimaisesti käyräsarvista mukavampi ajaa...



Tällä laillako: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAJT5-EKvy0

----------


## Ohiampuja

> maastopyörä on vähänkin hitaammassa maastossa ylivoimaisesti käyräsarvista mukavampi ajaa...



Olen samaa mieltä kun paino on sanalla mukavampi.   :Hymy:  

Tuollainen yllä olevan videon fakiiri nyt ajaa vaikka millä, mutta ainakin minulle tuo reitti olisi 29" maasturin kanssa paljon hauskempi ajettava.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## V-P.V

Melkosta riuhtomista. EI ihme että olut maistu.

----------


## Taneli79

Vuoden 2018 DK ja DKXL voittajien ajokit:

https://www.bikeradar.com/gear/artic...ro-bike-52378/

Kaikilla Force 1x11 ja 38mm kumit. DK:n voittajilla kisakrossarit, vaikka Cannarilla olis tarjolla myös gravelspesifi-joustokeula-650b Slate. Hämmästyttävää, moderni CX-pyörä alle 40mm renkailla toimii myös soralla 😉

----------


## Laerppi

Huh, ehkä sittenkin voin jatkaa ajamista vielä cyclocrossarilla eikä tarvitse vaihtaa gravel grinderiin  :Cool:

----------


## JackOja

^ ja ^^ hus cyclocross-topicciin siitä!

Mutta alkoi varovasti kiinnostaa noiden kuvien perusteella tuo Rebecca Ruschin fillarin topcap-laturi kun jo ennestään on alkanut varovasti kiinnostaa napadynamot. 
Ai niin joo, määkin lähden napadynamotopicciin tästä  :Nolous:

----------


## Jukka

Eipä ole hirveän yllättävää, että nopeimpien kuskien pyörät olivat kisakrossareita, jotka näyttivät lisäksi olleen säädetty aika aerodynaamisiksi (poikkeuksena tuo Ninerin RLT 9RDO). Mukavimmat, tai leppoisimmat pyörät olivat tuollakin reitillä sitten luultavasti enemmän gravel-tyyppisiä. Erothan ovat lopulta näiden pyöräluokkien välillä pienet ja lopulta ohjaamon säädöt, käytetyt osat (varsinkin kiekot ja renkaat) ja "ehkäpä" jopa kuljettaja vaikuttavat enemmän tietyn pyörän vauhdikkuuteen...

----------


## Taneli79

Täytyy kuitenkin muistaa, ettei nuo kisakrossivehkeet tietenkään toimi tavallisella soranrouskuttajalla, kun watit ja vauhdit jää vaatimattomiksi.

----------


## Taneli79

Nopeus on mukavuutta!

----------


## JackOja

Sattumalta törmäsin tälläiseen espanjalaismerkkiin kuin Finna. Näpsäkän näköisiä graindereita 853:sta

https://www.finnacycles.com/gravel-bikes/

----------


## Miha

Miteinkäs tämä legendaarinen italomerkki:

http://alanbike.it/en/cross-gravel/s...vel-carbon-en/

----------


## maapaa

Titamiinia

http://bearclawbicycleco.com/thunderhawk

----------


## kaakku

Mä oon nyt jauhanut tollasella SuperX:llä soraa ja ulkoilureittejä reilu 600 kilsaa ja voin kertoa että on hyvä pyörä ko. ajeluun. Mulla on tosin 35mm G-Onet renkaina. Toimii myös kevyesti lastattuna tosi hyvin kun pakkasin yöpymiskamat ja ajoin Sipooseen nukkumaan metsässä.

Mukava toi runko on ajaa.

edit: jos jotain vois moittia niin 40T eturatas ja 11-32 pakka ei oo se ihan paras yhdistelmä. Mäkeen sais olla pienempää ja asvaltilla alamäkeen meinaa loppua välit kesken. Täytyis kai laittaa taakse 11-36 tai sitten eteen 42T tai 44T ja taakse 11-40 tai 11-42..

----------


## slow

> Tällä laillako: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAJT5-EKvy0







> Melkosta riuhtomista. EI ihme että olut maistu.



*OT* mielestäni sama perusvika kuin muissakin Hra Akriggin filmeissä. Taitavaa pyöränkäsittelyä mutta hirvittävää runttaamista hänmies-asenteella ilman häivääkään huumorista. Vrt. Caluori, MacAskill et al. *OT*

----------


## Jomppanen

CaadX on nykyään ihan multisport cyclo allrouderi gravelgrinderi kun siihen tuli kilikello ja kauheen levee tanko.
Aikaisempi fillari painoi saman kuin tämä mutta oli vähän lyhyempi. Tämä kääntyy hitaammin ja on raskaampi pompauttaa rotvallin yli mutta on hiekkatiellä vakaampi kuin se aikaisempi.
Se lisämitta edelliseen verrattuna on keskiön ja etunavan välissä ja sen kyllä huomaa ajossa.

----------


## stenu

> Hämmästyttävää, moderni CX-pyörä alle 40mm renkailla toimii myös soralla ��



...ja vielä hämmästyttävämpää on se, että epämodernikin CX-pyörä alle 40mm renkailla toimii myös soralla. Varauksin jopa paremmin kuin moderni  :Vink: . Takana pari päivää parisuhdeluottokorttibikepackingiä Länsi-Uudenmaan hiekka- ja metsäteillä ja olin juuri tulossa tänne vaan kertoakseni, että tykkään tästä pyörästä ihan sikana. Ei ole tullut minkäänmoista ensikiihkon hiipumista pian parin yhteisen vuoden aikana. Old schoolisti vannejarruilla varustettu teräsrunkopyörä,  matalaprofiiliset vanteet 3-ristiin Revoilla (ja vähemmän old schoolisti  tubeless-Gravelkingit), niin kaikensorttiset gravelit  nimismiehenkiharoineen muuttuu pelkäksi pumpuliksi. Vaikka geo on krossihko, ei tolla kamamäärällä ollut  minkäänmoisia ongelmia ohjauksen suhteen ja ilman käsiä uskalsi  päästellä pienempien röykkyjen ylikin. Jos joku pyörä on keeper, niin tämä on sellainen.

----------


## timoht

^ Hiano kuva. Pyörän ajo- tai muista ominaisuuksista ei mitään käryä vaikka laite ollut täällä toistuvasti nähtävillä eri varustein. Kauheen pitkältä ja matalalta näyttää, johtuneeko tosta vaakaputkipussukasta. Pääasia lienee että mukavata on ajella...

Itte vaihdoin mennyviikolla vuoden vanhan vähälle ajolle jääneen takajäykän semiläskin kaverin kanssa päikseen kokoalu Cresentin sykloon, julmetun hienosti syöksyy resentti latupohjilla ja gravelissa 40mm schwalben x-one kummein mutkasta näkymättömiin, win-win meni vaihto puolin ja toisin... :Hymy: 

Sillä vaan kommentoin että käytetty/vaihdettu laitekin  antaa usein uutta potkua pyöräilyharrastukseen, joskus jopa ilman välirahaakin.

----------


## velib

Olen pyöritellyt ajatusta siitä, että laittaisin Roveen kiinteät lokarit ja mahdollisesti tarakat ympärivuotisesti niin, että siitä tulisi työmatka-, asiointi- ja retkeilypyörä ja hommaisin rinnalle jonkun kevyemmän pyörän lenkkipyöräksi. Mitähän vaihtoehtoja olisi tällöin seuraavilla spekseillä:

- Edullinen, mieluusti 1500€ tuntumassa tai alle (vaikka tarjouksesta)
- Kevyehkö, sanotaan vaikka alle 10kg jotta on jotain järkeä Roven rinnalle hankkia
- Materiaalilla ei väliä
- 1x11 vaihteisto
- Mielellään qr ja levyjarrut, että kiekot sopisivat ristiin toisen pyörän kanssa
- Tilaa väh. 35mm kumeille, mielellään vielä pari milliä leveämmille

Canyonin Infliten saisi hyvällä hinnalla, mutta putoan itse M- ja L-koon väliin. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi On Onen Pickenflick, joka on geometrialtaan lähes identtinen Roven kanssa. Toisaalta pyörä tulisi vain lenkkiajoon, jolloin perä saisi olla ehkä hieman lyhyempi. Tuosta pitäisi myös odotella tarjousta, että putoaisi hintahaarukkaan. Ja tiedän että nämä molemmat ovat krossareita, mutta omat ajot suuntautuvat tähän GG-kategoriaan joten siksi täällä kyselen.

----------


## Mohkku

Miten olisi kevyet kiekot + kumit Roveen? Budjettina 500-600 €. Arkikäyttöön sitten parempi pistosuojaus yms. ominaisuuksia.

----------


## velib

Juu, on toki mielessä ollut tuokin + mahdollisesti hiilikuitukeula, mutta pohdiskelin myös kahden pyörän taktiikkaa. Tämä siksi, että voisi jättää Roveen lokasuojat kiinni, eikä tarvitsisi koko ajan säätää polkimien ja satulan korkeuden kanssa. Arkiajot tulee ajettua flateilla ja lenkit lukoilla. Hieman kallis ratkaisu pieneen ongelmaan, mutta lokasuojien kiinnittäminen kun pitäisi lähteä sateeseen tai irroittaminen juuri ennen lenkkiä on vähän ikävää. Ja tietenkin n+1. Toki halvimmalla tämä ratkeaisi hyvin suojaavilla pikalokasuojilla  :Hymy:  Nuo satulaputkeen/downtubeen kiinnitettävät heittävät kuitenkin kurat nilkoille ja kengille, mikä työmatkalla on vähän ikävää.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^Itse olen kanssa kahden crossarin taktiikalla liikenteessä, koska toisella mennään työmatkat+asioiden hoidot, joten siinä on lokarit aina ja toisella ajetaan lenkkiä yms, joten siinä ei ole mitään turhaa. Kyllä maailmaan pyöriä mahtuu. Itsellänikin on 5 kpl jäänyt nyt kiintiöksi, koska kaikilla on aikansa ja paikkansa.

----------


## Mohkku

Itselläni on käytössä yhdistelmäpolkimet ja lokarit myös kuivan kelin lenkeillä. Toki haaveita on jos jonkinlaisia ja vaikka maailmaan tai jopa omaan varastoon pyöriä mahtuu, kukkarossa vasta tilaa onkin. Siksi tällaisia budjettikompromisseja tapaan esittää.

----------


## velib

Kurakeleillä teinkin jo päätöksen että pidän lokarit ympäri vuoden, mutta peruin sen sitten myöhemmin. Edellisellä lenkillä tuli vietyä pyörää taas sellaisille poluille että lokarit olisivat varmaan jääneet sinne. Yhdistelmäpolkimet on itselläkin tällä hetkellä käytössä, ne ovat sinänsä ok, kun ei teitä pitkin ajaessa ole niin nopeasti tarve saada lukkoja kiinni. Katsotaan miten käy, voittaako uuden pyörän kuumotus vai nuukuus. Oikeasti haluaisin titaanisen Roven, mutta se pitäisi metsästää maailmalta ja kun uutena pelkkä runko on jo maksanut 2000€ niin menee kyllä yli budjetin. Ehkä joskus myöhemmin...

----------


## JackOja

> ... voittaako uuden pyörän kuumotus vai nuukuus. Oikeasti haluaisin titaanisen Roven, mutta..



Oikeasti ihmisen kannattaa tehdä niinkuin haluaa. Eikä jahkailla. Me ollaan täällä aika vähän aikaa.

----------


## Talisker

10.6. Pirkan pyöräilyyn on tulossa hieno sää ja yli 3000 ajajaa. http://www.pirkankierros.fi/pirkan-pyoraily/
 Vielä ehdit ilmoittautua mukaan huomen illalla ja sunnuntaiaamuna Hakametsään siirtyvässä toimistossa. 
 Kokeiluna ajetattavan Hekkapirkan nuotit:
 *startti klo 08.00
 *hiekkateillä väljässä muodossa, jonossa, parijonossa, häröpallona reiät itsenäisesti vahtien ja väistäen
 *asfaltilla tiivis parijono
 *ääntä saa käyttää
 *töppäreiden päällä aina ryhmä kokoon
 *näköyhteys säilytetään: kukin vastaa siitä ettei hänen takaansa katkea
 *rengasrikot ja muut tekniset hoidetaan yhdessä
 *kaikissa huolloissa stopataan
 *jos haluaa jättää jonkun soratieosuuden väliin, on se ok kunhan  ilmoittaa. Sen jälkeen omillaan tai odottaa seuraavassa huollossa
 *sopivin fillari on CX- ja GG- pyörä, mutta hyvin rullaava maasturi toimii myös
 *Pelotonin" tavoitekeskari on noin 20km/h, neljän hengen veturiporukan mukana.
 Jos/kun jotkut haluaa ajaa nopeammin, se on ok, mutta silloin he ovat omillaan GPS-jäljen varassa.

 Tässä reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/23221609
 Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Jukka

Fairlight Secan -mallista vihdoin kunnon kuva, jossa koko pyörä:




Straelin suosio on tainnut yllättää Fairligthin kaverit ja ovat "hieman" myöhässä Secanin kanssa. No, ensi viikolla pitäis tulla kunnon kuvat ennakkotilaajille kummastakin värivaihtoehdosta s-postiin ja aika pian sen jälkeen muillekin nähtäville. Rungon pitäisi olla valmiina kanssa jo ensi viikolla, kokonaisia pyöriä saa odotella loppukesään, päädyn siis itse kasaamiseen.

Toinen värivaihtoehto on harmaa purppuran värisillä decalseilla (Hopen purppuran sävy).

Näyttää kyllä ihan lupaavalta vieläkin, itse ajatellut omani kasailla Shimanon 2x11 vaihteilla, nestelevareilla, ehkä Praxis Work 48/32 kammilla ja luultavasti Hopen 20Five kiekoilla (tai jollain DT Swissin saman luokan) ja niihin aluksi Panaracerin sliksit 38 Gravelkingit. Tangoksi tuli jo hommattua Ritcheyn WCS VentureMax. Voi olla, että jos jään odottelemaan 105 R7000 sarjaa, niin laitan aluksi siksi aikaa vaimon Awolin Tiagran osasarjan kiinni. Toinen vaihtoehtohan voisi olla Ultegran R8000 sarja, jota saisi suoraan kaupoista n. 80 lisähintaan. Pitää päättää väri ja alkaa miettimään kasausta tarkemmin ja kyttäämään sopivia tarjouksia.

----------


## kaakku

Nätti pyörä  :Hymy:

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Oonko luddiitti jos sanon että tohon Fairlightiin sopis paremmin teräskeula  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## teehak

> Fairlight Secan -mallista vihdoin kunnon kuva, jossa koko pyörä:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straelin suosio on tainnut yllättää Fairligthin kaverit ja ovat "hieman" myöhässä Secanin kanssa. No, ensi viikolla pitäis tulla kunnon kuvat ennakkotilaajille kummastakin värivaihtoehdosta s-postiin ja aika pian sen jälkeen muillekin nähtäville. Rungon pitäisi olla valmiina kanssa jo ensi viikolla, kokonaisia pyöriä saa odotella loppukesään, päädyn siis itse kasaamiseen.
> 
> Toinen värivaihtoehto on harmaa purppuran värisillä decalseilla (Hopen purppuran sävy).
> 
> Näyttää kyllä ihan lupaavalta vieläkin, itse ajatellut omani kasailla Shimanon 2x11 vaihteilla, nestelevareilla, ehkä Praxis Work 48/32 kammilla ja luultavasti Hopen 20Five kiekoilla (tai jollain DT Swissin saman luokan) ja niihin aluksi Panaracerin sliksit 38 Gravelkingit. Tangoksi tuli jo hommattua Ritcheyn WCS VentureMax. Voi olla, että jos jään odottelemaan 105 R7000 sarjaa, niin laitan aluksi siksi aikaa vaimon Awolin Tiagran osasarjan kiinni. Toinen vaihtoehtohan voisi olla Ultegran R8000 sarja, jota saisi suoraan kaupoista n. 80 lisähintaan. Pitää päättää väri ja alkaa miettimään kasausta tarkemmin ja kyttäämään sopivia tarjouksia.



Kiitos Jukka ! Pistähän jos pystyt ja saat toisestakin väristä koko kuvan. Itse ole vakavasti harkinnut kyseistä runkoa nykyisen Croix De Ferin tilalle mutta en vielä tilannut ennen kuin nään värit...

----------


## JackOja

> Jos ei ole droppitangon ystävä, onko tollasessa paksumman pään kumeilla varustetussa GG-fillarissa mitään ylivoimaista täysjäykkään 29eriin verrattuna? Ihan oikea kysymys, jota olen tosissani pohdiskellut.



Mielestäni ei.

----------


## Jomppanen

> Jos ei ole droppitangon ystävä, onko tollasessa paksumman pään kumeilla varustetussa GG-fillarissa mitään ylivoimaista täysjäykkään 29eriin verrattuna? Ihan oikea kysymys, jota olen tosissani pohdiskellut.



Lyhyt vastaus: Ei ole
Pidempi vastaus: Työmatkaa 18km ja välillä käytössä Kona Dr Dew täysjäykkä hybridi ja välillä Cannondale CaadX cyclo/gravel. Konassa 40mm renkaat, Cannondalessa 37 mm. Gravelin takarengas on raskas ja varmaan aika huonosti rullaava.
120-130 keskisykkeellä samoja aikoja olen mennyt, nopein aika Konalla mutta sykkeetkin oli silloin korkeammat ja myötäinen tuuli. Droppitanko helpottaa vastatuulessa ja pitkissä alamäissä. Jos polkis lujempaa kuin minä niin droppitangon etu kasvais.
Konassa on nousukahvat ja selkeesti alkuperäistä pidempi rajusti miinuskulmainen stemmi eli sen ajoasento on sporttisempi kuin vakiona.

Neulaspoluilla, latupohjilla jne minä selviin suoratankoisella paremmin. Niillä lenkeillä Kona on nopeampi.
Hybridi se Kona tietty on eikä maasturi mutta itse ainakin olen saanut noilla hyvin vertailukohtaa suoran ja droppitangon välillä. Asfaltilla ja hyvällä hiekkatiellä yli 20km lenkeillä alla on droppitankoinen ja taajamassa kelveillä suoratankoinen.

Oikea vastaus esitettyyn kysymykseen: En tiä kyllä yhtään, joku pyöräilijä varmaan osaa kertoo.

----------


## plr

> .. itsekin funtsin että droppitanko se varmaan on se etu.



Tämä on se iso etu minulle. Käyrä tanko antaa erilaisia otevaihtoehtoja sopivasti eri tilanteisiin. Suoralla tangolla ei omasta mielestäni ole ollenkaan niin mukavaa ajaa. Leveä suora tanko toki sopii vaikeampaan maastoon paremmin, mutta gg-pyörällä en juurikaan mene kivikkoon tai juurakkoon.

----------


## TERU

> ^Ihan hyvä vastaus tuo oli. Olen miettinyt, että missaanko nyt jotain mystistä GG fillareista, kun tosiaan itsekin funtsin että droppitanko se varmaan on se etu. Jos siitä tykkää.



Muutakin on kuin pelkästään tykkää, tarkkaile ranteiden asentoa molemmissa tankotyypeissä. 
Molemmat tangot löytyvät tallista, molemmilla hyvä ajaa, mutta eritavalla.

----------


## elasto

> Jos ei ole droppitangon ystävä, onko tollasessa paksumman pään kumeilla varustetussa GG-fillarissa mitään ylivoimaista täysjäykkään 29eriin verrattuna? Ihan oikea kysymys, jota olen tosissani pohdiskellut.



Tosiaan mitä kovempaa ajaa, sitä enempi saa aerodynaamista hyötyä droppitangon mahdollistamasta aerommasta ajoasennosta, koska ilmanvastus kasvaa suhteessa nopeuden neliöön. Lisänä tietysti pidemmillä matkoilla mukavuustekijänä useampi mahdollinen ote tangosta.

----------


## Mohkku

Itse koen droppitangon otteen luontevaksi, silloin kroppa toinii paremmin yhteen. En tiedä, mitä tuo numeroissa mitattuna vaikuttaa, mutta fiilishän ratkaisee. 

Tilauksessa on SQlabsin innerbarendsit, jotka laitan 29 jäykkäperään. Katsotaan, tuleeko siitä maastokelpoinen gg.

----------


## JackOja

> ... itsekin funtsin että droppitanko se varmaan on se etu. Jos siitä tykkää.



Nimenomaan. Jos droppitanko ei ole oma juttu niin turha murehtia enempää.

----------


## Puskis

Ite oon kokenut soratieajelussa suoran tangon ehkä mukavammaksi vaihtoehdoksi, kun mielestäni väsyn droppitangon kanssa jostain syystä nopeammin röykytyksessä. Gg-pyörissä näkyy useimmiten leveitä droppitankoja isolla flarella, niin aika kyseenalaiselta se alaotteen aeroetu vaikuttaa. Rovessa on tuollainen (44 reilulla flarella) ja tuntuu, että alaotteella se yläkehon jarruvarjon pinta-ala pysyy suunnilleen samana verrattuna hupuilta ajamiseen. Riserilläkin pääsee vastatuuleen kevyemmin ja mukavammin, kun pitää kiinni stemmin juuresta, niin ollut harkinnassa perinteisempään droppiin vaihtaminen tai tempotangon lisääminen.

----------


## Mohkku

Innerbarends on juuri tuohon tangon keskeltä pitämiseen ratkaisuyritys.

----------


## slow

^Tai sitten se on jo.  :Hymy: 







Hakee sitten vaikka lempeämmän välityksen jos nykyinen ei miellytä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> ^Itse olen kanssa kahden crossarin taktiikalla liikenteessä, koska toisella mennään työmatkat+asioiden hoidot, joten siinä on lokarit aina ja toisella ajetaan lenkkiä yms, joten siinä ei ole mitään turhaa.



Sama homma. Toinen on halpa-alucrossari, jossa täyspitkät lokarit ja toinen on kuitupyörä kunnon kiekoilla jne. Lokarit rämisee sorateillä ja poluilla, joten lenkkipyörään en niitä halua. Paitsi pahimmilla kurakeleillä tulee ajettua tuolla jossa pitkät loksut. Kuitupyörää ei oikein henno jättää työpaikan pyöräparkkiin, kun sisällekään ei enää viitsi tuoda kun siitä tuli vaan vittuilua tyyliin "ei me autojakaan tänne toimistoon tuoda". Onhan noissa geometrioissakin toki eroa ja kuitupyörä on paljon kisamaisempi. Ainoa heikkous setupissa on tällä hetkellä, että kiekot ei mene suoraan ristiin, kun erikokoiset jarrulaikat ja toisessa 135mm ja toisessa 142mm perä. Jos jostain tulee joskus vastaan 140mm levyt ja 142x12mm läpipulttiperällä oleva halvahko teräs- tai alurunko niin vaihdan tuon työmatkapyörän rungon sellaiseen.

----------


## Kalle H

Mulla on kanssa kaksi droppitanko pyörää. Alumiininen n. 1,5k€ työmatka/retkeilyrassi (Kona Private Jake) sekä kuituinen n. 3k€ maantiepyörä (Canyon Ultimate CF).

Oon moneen kertaan miettinyt, että noi voisi kyllä korvata yhdellä pyörällä, mutta sitten siinä tulisi aina tuota säätämistä kun vaihtaa sadekelin työmatka/retki setupista nopeammalla asfaltti lenkille. Minimissään tuossa "pitäsi" tehdä seuraavat stepit:
1. Napata lokarit pois
2. Vaihtaa toiset kiekot jossa vähän kevyemmät/rulaavammat renkaat ja hieman tiheämpi pakka (esim. 11-32)
3. Hienosäätää jarrut ja vaihteet kohdalleen.

Noidenkin jälkeen ohjaustanko olisi vielä maantielle vähän tarpeettoman leveä (mulla 44cm) ja 1x vaihteiston etulimppu hieman liian pieni (mulla 38T tai 40T). Lisäksi myös vähän häiritsee se, että rennommassa Gravel rungossa tuollainen 28-30mm maantierengas näyttää vähän typerältä, kun tilaa on kuitenkin +40mm renkaalle.

Jos yhdellä pyörällä pitäisi pärjätä, niin esim seuraava Norco voisi olla kiva. Mutta toki tämäkin olisi sitten optimoitu joko suoralle tai maantielle, eli säätämistä tulisi. lisäksi tuollainen kallis kuitupyörä on melko arvokas perus asiointiin.

https://m.norco.com/bikes/road/adven...ch-xr-force-1/

----------


## Petter

> Lokarit rämisee sorateillä ja poluilla, joten lenkkipyörään en niitä halua. .



Olin myös tiukasti tässä uskossa kunnes uskalsin kaivaa riittävästi kuvetta ja hommata Portland Design Worksin 650beastit. Jämäkät kuin mitkä, täysin äänettömät ja silti mahtuvat profiilinsa puolesta ahtaaseenkin tilaan. Suojaavat 47-584 renkaan juuri ja juuri. Painavat ainakin tuplasti sen mitä vaikka Curanat, mutta eipä enää kuulu räminää  :Leveä hymy: 

Firmalta löytyy kapeampiakin malleja vastaavalla rakenteella jos beasti on liikaa. Varmaan muutkin kahden aisan metallilokarit saisi hiljaisiksi, mutta näissä nyt sattu ominaisuudet, ulkonäkö ja hinta kohtaamaan.

https://ridepdw.com/collections/fenders

Kohtuuhintaan ainakin tuolta:
https://www.bike24.com/p2275084.html

----------


## Laerppi

Ei kyllä itsellä rämise lokarit ollenkaan. Eipä niistä haittaa ole gg tai maantieajossa. Kahden vanteen taktiikalla menen, toisissa 28mm maantierenkaat ja toisilla vanteilla 38 gg renkaat. Sama takapakka 11-32 molemmissa seteissä. Vaihdot sujuu ilman mitään ongelmia tai säätöjä. Edessä kaksi ratasta. Rival 2x11 hyvä setti gg ja maantielle.

----------


## Gary oin'

> ...ja vielä hämmästyttävämpää on se, että epämodernikin CX-pyörä alle 40mm renkailla toimii myös soralla. Varauksin jopa paremmin kuin moderni . Takana pari päivää parisuhdeluottokorttibikepackingiä Länsi-Uudenmaan hiekka- ja metsäteillä ja olin juuri tulossa tänne vaan kertoakseni, että tykkään tästä pyörästä ihan sikana. Ei ole tullut minkäänmoista ensikiihkon hiipumista pian parin yhteisen vuoden aikana. Old schoolisti vannejarruilla varustettu teräsrunkopyörä,  matalaprofiiliset vanteet 3-ristiin Revoilla (ja vähemmän old schoolisti  tubeless-Gravelkingit), niin kaikensorttiset gravelit  nimismiehenkiharoineen muuttuu pelkäksi pumpuliksi. Vaikka geo on krossihko, ei tolla kamamäärällä ollut  minkäänmoisia ongelmia ohjauksen suhteen ja ilman käsiä uskalsi  päästellä pienempien röykkyjen ylikin. Jos joku pyörä on keeper, niin tämä on sellainen.



Olko nämä 35-milliset Gravelkingit? Millaisilla paineilla saat tuon mukavan pumpulimenon?

Erinäisten tubeless-ongelmien myötä oon ajellut nyt 32-millisillä sisurin kanssa enimmäkseen asfalttia. Eilisellä satkulla kokeilin hiekkamenoa toista kertaa tälle kesälle ja ikävähän tätä hauskuutta olikin, mutta 4,5bar oli aivan liikaa. Olisi pitänyt vain suosiolla pysähtyä vajuttelemaan vähemmäksi, kun kiharaa ja muuta ajokelvotonta rosoa oli todella paljon.

----------


## Mohkku

Ei rämise minullakaan, vaikka on ihan perus SKS:t. Edessä kahden aisan systeemi ja takana ei aisaa ollenkaan, vaan takaosa kiinni tavaratelineessä. Ei varmaan seksikkäimmän näköinen lenkkipyöräksi, mutta oikein toimiva. Ja kun vaihtoehtona on ostaa toinen pyörä (n. 2000 €), toistaiseksi olen kestänyt ulkonäöstä aiheutuvat ongelmat. Toki pari kilsaa keskinopeuteen olisi kiva lisä, mutta kun kilpailusta ei ole kyse, koitan saada sen aikaan polkemalla, en pyörää vaihtamalla.

Räminää on muuten joskus kuulunut ja se on ollut peräisin terästermoksesta metallisessa pullotelineessä. Varmaan tuonkin saisi jollain teippisysteemillä hiljennettyä, jos räminä alkaisi häiritä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ite oon kokenut soratieajelussa suoran tangon ehkä mukavammaksi vaihtoehdoksi, kun mielestäni väsyn droppitangon kanssa jostain syystä nopeammin röykytyksessä.



Itse ihmettelin samaa asiaa ja päädyin seuraavaan lopputulokseen.  :Hymy: 

Suoralla tangolla koen teknisesti vaikeat paikat turvallisemmaksi ajaa, kun koko ajan on paukalo vaihdevivulla, etusormi jarrukahvalla ja silti tukeva ote ohjaustangosta. Kilpurin tangosta en tätä tunnetta saa.

----------


## Kalle H

Täytyy tähän vielä lisätä, että ei mullakaan ole ollut mitään suoranaisia ongelmia noiden Konassa olevian SKS:sän Bluemels lokarien kanssaa, eikä Konalla nyt muutenkaan ole mitenkään kovin vastenmielistä ajaa pidempääkään maantielenkkiä  :Sarkastinen:  Fiilis on kuitenkin aivan eri kun alle saa tuon 3kg kevyemmän kuituvanteilla olevan maantietykin, jolla ajetaan vain hyvällä kelillä ja hyvällä fiiliksellä  :Cool: 

Enemmän tuossa maantiefillaroinnissa ja erillisellä lenkkipyörässä juttu on juuri se, että se vaan tuntuu niin paljon paremmalta kuin alumiininen työjuhta, jolla saa muutenkin ajaa ihan riittävästi ja taistella mm. loskaa vastaan talvisin.

Mulla on myös Gravel tuunattu vähän siihen suuntaa, että sillä pärjää helpolla metsäpolullakin, joten siinä mielessä toi maantielenkkien ajaminen on tietysti vähän toisesta ääripäästä. On mulla Konaankin toisen vanteet, mutta niiden kanssa jouduin aina säätämään jarru ja vaihteet, vaikka navat ovatkin samalta valmistajalta (tosin eri mallisarjaa).

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ei rämise minullakaan, vaikka on ihan perus SKS:t. Edessä kahden aisan systeemi ja takana ei aisaa ollenkaan, vaan takaosa kiinni tavaratelineessä.



Perus SKS:t onkin niin lyhyet, että ei niillä työmatka-ajossa kunnon suojaa saa vaan kintut on aina sotkussa.

----------


## stenu

> Olko nämä 35-milliset Gravelkingit? Millaisilla paineilla saat tuon mukavan pumpulimenon?
> 
> Erinäisten tubeless-ongelmien myötä oon ajellut nyt 32-millisillä sisurin kanssa enimmäkseen asfalttia. Eilisellä satkulla kokeilin hiekkamenoa toista kertaa tälle kesälle ja ikävähän tätä hauskuutta olikin, mutta 4,5bar oli aivan liikaa. Olisi pitänyt vain suosiolla pysähtyä vajuttelemaan vähemmäksi, kun kiharaa ja muuta ajokelvotonta rosoa oli todella paljon.



38-milliset SK:t ja suunnilleen 2 bar yleensä ja nyt kun oli vähän kuormaa päällä, niin ehkä jonkin verran yli. Mutta pumpulimeno on myös kevytputkisen, taivutetuilla jaloilla olevan teräshaarukan ja pehmeäkulkuisten kiekkojen ansiota. Enin pakattu paino oli tangossa ja se muutama kilo ekstraa eturenkaan päällä vielä tehosti etupään "jousitusta".





> Räminää on muuten joskus kuulunut ja se on ollut peräisin terästermoksesta metallisessa pullotelineessä. Varmaan tuonkin saisi jollain teippisysteemillä hiljennettyä, jos räminä alkaisi häiritä.




Mä käytän vanhoja sukkia. Termari vain sukan sisään ja sukassa telineeseen eikä rämise enää.

----------


## Mohkku

> Perus SKS:t onkin niin lyhyet, että ei niillä työmatka-ajossa kunnon suojaa saa vaan kintut on aina sotkussa.



Ihan normaalit pitkät lokarit ne on, Bluemellssit tms. Takaa olen hiukan lyhentänyt, mutta molemmat ulottuu alhaalla niin alas kuin normaalit pitkät lokarit yleensä ylettyy.

----------


## Mohkku

> Mä käytän vanhoja sukkia. Termari vain sukan sisään ja sukassa telineeseen eikä rämise enää.



Kuulostaa toimivalta idealta!

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ihan normaalit pitkät lokarit ne on, Bluemellssit tms. Takaa olen hiukan lyhentänyt, mutta molemmat ulottuu alhaalla niin alas kuin normaalit pitkät lokarit yleensä ylettyy.



Niin mutta lyhyet ne on silti suojaamaan jalkoja ravalta.

----------


## Jukka

> Kiitos Jukka ! Pistähän jos pystyt ja saat toisestakin väristä koko kuvan. Itse ole vakavasti harkinnut kyseistä runkoa nykyisen Croix De Ferin tilalle mutta en vielä tilannut ennen kuin nään värit...



Harmaasta Fairlight Secan mallistakin tuli nyt ensimmäinen koko kuva julki. Kuvassa 58R koko, aiemmassa viestissä ollut sininen oli 56R kokoa. Taitaa oma valinta kallistua tähän harmaaseen väriin. Lookbookin pitäisi tulla perjantaina nähtäville.

----------


## Kalle H

> Niin mutta lyhyet ne on silti suojaamaan jalkoja ravalta.



Kuinka pitkät niiden lokarin sitten tulisi olla? Mulla itsellä on kanssa bluemelsit olen ollut kyllä niiden suojaavuuteen todella tyytyväinen, takaa napsasin vielä reilut 5cm ylimääräistä pois, mutta edestä nuo ovat kyllä mielestäni aika passelit. Totta on että kengän kärkeen varmaan vielä hieman roiskuu kampikierroksen ala-asennossa, mutta kengänsuojat kyllä hoiteleen ne pienet roiskeet.

https://roadcyclinguk.com/gear/revie...s-review-7746/
Alla vielä esimerkki kuva, jos tuosta vielä hirveästi pidentää, niin sitten ne rupeavat kyllä haittamaan jo pyörän käsittelyä.

----------


## Puskis

Varmaan huudeltu kuraläpättömistä bluemelseistä. En tiedä paljonko paremmin esim. longboardin etulokasuoja antaa suojaa, mutta se tulee jo niin alas, että ottaa esim. kanttareista alas ajaessa kiinni.

Fairlightit hienoja, mutta geotaulukoita katsoessa tulee olo, että pitäisi olla vielä joku välimalli R:n ja T:n lisäksi.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Aika hyvin tuo longboard suojaa kyllä kenkiä ja en ole huomannut ajossa mitään haittaa pituudesta, mutta tuolla pyörällä nyt ajellaankin vain työmatkaa asfaltilla ja hiekkatiellä. Juurisella polulla aiheuttaa varmasti ongelmia. Kuvassa aisat on vielä lyhentämättä.

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Puskis

Mulla taitaa olla maavaraa vielä reilusti vähemmän. Varmasti päätyy keppejä ym. rojua enemmän tuonne väliin, mitä tapahtuisi bluemelseillä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Kuinka pitkät niiden lokarin sitten tulisi olla? Mulla itsellä on kanssa bluemelsit olen ollut kyllä niiden suojaavuuteen todella tyytyväinen, takaa napsasin vielä reilut 5cm ylimääräistä pois, mutta edestä nuo ovat kyllä mielestäni aika passelit. Totta on että kengän kärkeen varmaan vielä hieman roiskuu kampikierroksen ala-asennossa, mutta kengänsuojat kyllä hoiteleen ne pienet roiskeet.



Niin oletin, että kun puhutaan perus-SKS:stä tarkoitetaan jotain tälläistä



Kengänsuojien kans värkkääminen on kyllä jotain ihan kamalaa.

----------


## Kalle H

> Niin oletin, että kun puhutaan perus-SKS:stä tarkoitetaan jotain tälläistä
> [clip]
> Kengänsuojien kans värkkääminen on kyllä jotain ihan kamalaa.



Joo, jättää tosiaan tuo "perus" -mallitarkenne hieman tulkinnanvaraa  :Vink: 

Mitkään lokarithan ei kyllä poista kengänsuojien tarvetta, koska kyllähän sateella osuus myös sitä suoraa sadetta kuskiin ja kenkiin, joten sadevarustusta ei ainakaan kokonaan kannata jättää kotiin.

----------


## JackOja

Lokarijeesusteluille on omat topiccinsa. Sovitaanko niin, ettei kenenkään tarvitse perustella toisille lokarien käyttämistä tai käyttämättä jättämistä. Veikkaan, ettei kumpikaan osapuoli ymmärrä toisiaan vaikka kuinka jankattaisiin. 
Lokarikeskustelulla ollaan mun mielestä aika kaukana gg:n ytimestä.

Ennenkuin kukaan ehtii mussuttaa, niin minähän *saan* olla tätä mieltä koska mun topic  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Tässä topicissa olis kiva nähdä kuvia hienoista fillareista eikä lokarihybrideistä.

Asiaan: eiks kukaan ole vielä ostanut sitä henkari-Canyonia?

----------


## Plus

BMC Roadmachine X:



Runko on sama kuin Roadmachine 3:n alurunko, joten vähän samantyyppinen ratkaisu kuin vaikka Cannondale Caad X SE ja Synapse SE...

----------


## JackOja

No niin, päästiin takaisin asiaan. Mitkähän noi kiekot on? Ei ole ko. fillarin speksejä edes BMC:n sivuilla.

Katellut lähikaupan ikkunassa Mavicin kiekkoja ja alkanut tehdä mieli pitkästä aikaa Mavicia (nehän ihan hienoja ja kotimaisetkin vielä), mutta tuossa alla on selvästi jotkin muut kuin Mavicin sivuilta löytyvät Allroad-kiekot. Joku halvennettu OEM-malli Allroadista ilman Elite- tai Pro- lisämäärettä?

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Puhuiko joku lokareista? No täs olis mun lokarihybridi. Välillä etuloksu skraapii kanttareissa ja juurakoissa mutta kun ominaisuuden tiedostaa niin ei haittaa - ja noi teräslokarit on toistaiseksi kestäneet hyvin satunnaiset osumat. Sen lisäks rouhittava sora ropisee niihin veikeästi.

----------


## JackOja

> Puhuiko joku lokareista? No täs olis mun lokarihybridi.



Eihän toi oo hybridi! Viittasin siihen kauhean Cuben kuvaan tuossa aiempana. Vallan soma Soma!

----------


## kuovipolku

> Lokarijeesusteluille on omat topiccinsa. Sovitaanko niin, ettei kenenkään tarvitse perustella toisille lokarien käyttämistä tai käyttämättä jättämistä. Veikkaan, ettei kumpikaan osapuoli ymmärrä toisiaan vaikka kuinka jankattaisiin. 
> Lokarikeskustelulla ollaan mun mielestä aika kaukana gg:n ytimestä.



Ei aloiteta sitten myöskään levyjarrut vastaan vannejarrut tai hydrauliset vastaan mekaaniset tai 1x vastaan 2x -keskustelua :Cool: 

Mun mielestä kaikki mikä kuuluu hiekalla ja soralla ajoon kuullu GG-fillariketjuun kenenkään preferensseistä piittaamatta. Mutta se tarkoittaa fillareiden ja niiden ratkaisujen esittelyä ja mahdollisesti perustelua eikä sen kertomista mitkä omat preferenssit sattuvat olemaan - ja vielä vähemmän asen kertomista miten tyhmiä muiden preferenssit ovat.

Lokareista ja niiden pituudesta mä mainitsisin tässä yhteydessä että ei unohdeta erilaisia läppiä ja läppävirityksiä, jotka  usein ovat gravelilla toimivampia ratkaisuja kuin pitkät lokarit (ja pitemmillä väleilläkin tai rinnakkain hiljaisilla hiekkateillä ahettaessakin porukkalenkeillä jopa suositeltavia).

----------


## Taneli79

Teräsmiehet ja –naiset, auttakaa! Mitä Fairlight Secanin putkisetin specsit teille puhuvat? Mitä numeroista voi päätellä? https://fairlightcycles.com/product/...v=f0aa03aaca95

First Ride Review on tulossa Road.cc:ltä lähiaikoina, ja siitä ehkä saa jotain irti. On kyllä kuumottava uutuus!  54R R8000 Deep Blue with Orange Hope Headset & Seatclamp, Praxis Zayante M30 48t/32t 170mm cranks, Ultegra RX RD-RX800 GS, Hunt Carbon 30 Gravel 700c wheelset with WTB Resolute 42c, 10cm stem, 42cm bar and delivery to Finland, please! 

Secan lookbook: 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/v5lmwn7hk...5bc1-169222365

----------


## OJ

Reiskan putkisetti on varsin OK. 

Minä tosin olen varsin vakavasti britti-allerginen ja lisäksi visuaalisesti toi slope näyttää enemmältä kuin Giant vuonna 1998. Mutta briteissä on isot markkinat ja niillä mennään.

----------


## Jukka

Toivotaan, että on toimiva kokonaisuus rungon osalta. Itsellä on kyllä tullut Fairlightin Dom Thomakseen aika kova luotto tässä Secanin (ja Straelin) julkaisuun liittyvän viestinnän aikana, joten en ole hirveän huolissaan tuosta.

Itse olen tässä pari päivää arponut väriä, ja noiden ruskea kylkisten renkaiden kanssa tuo sininen näyttää kyllä oikein hyvältä ja päädyn nyt siihen. Visuaalisesti itsekin tykkäisin enemmän täysin horisontaalisesta vaakaputkesta, mutta siinä tapauksessa en pystyisi käyttämään nykyistä satulalaukkua ja myös pidemmän istuinputken mahdollistama joustaminen vähenisi, eli mielummin sitten tuollainen pikkaisen sloupattu vaakaputki. Kammiksi haluaisin Praxis Worksin 165 mm (48/32), mutta niiden saatavuus näyttää vähän heikolta tällä hetkellä Euroopan netttikaupoista. Jos jollakin tulee vastaan, niin vinkatkaa, kiitos.

----------


## stenu

> Mitä numeroista voi päätellä?



Yksinomaan numeroista arpoen: keskikokoisen rungon paino 2,26 kg, ei zingein mahdollinen, mutta kestää varmasti käyttöä eikä notku turhia kevyen kuormankaan kanssa. Ovalisoidut vaaka- ja viistoputket, s-taivutettu takapää sekä reilu slouppi yhdessä pitävät rungon kuitenkin mukavahkona. Chainstayn reilun denttaamisen vaikutus edelleen kysymysmerkki, mutta ehkä luottaisin suunnittelijaan sen osalta enemmän kuin numeroiden perusteella arpomiseen. Jos teettäisin customina vastaavan, teettäisin kevyemmistä putkista, koska ihan turvallisesti voisi ja jos mahdollisuus yli kaksituumaisiin renkaisiin ei ole ehdoton edellytys, speksaisin takapään putket suoremmiksi ja kevyemmästä tavarasta. Jos maastokumit on must, tuo lienee kustannuksiin suhteutettuna paras tällä hetkellä markkinoilta löytyvä toteutus.

Tosi hienohan toi on noissa lookbook-kuvissa, vaikka lintatusta vaakaputkesta en ihan varsinaisesti tykkää ulkonäöllisesti.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Eihän toi oo hybridi! Viittasin siihen kauhean Cuben kuvaan tuossa aiempana. Vallan soma Soma!



Kiitti vaan  :Hymy: 

Mut kyl toi vähän sellanen hybridi on - venyy monenlaiseen ajoon vaan ei loista erityisesti missään  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Köfte

> Puhuiko joku lokareista? No täs olis mun lokarihybridi. Välillä etuloksu skraapii kanttareissa ja juurakoissa mutta kun ominaisuuden tiedostaa niin ei haittaa - ja noi* teräslokarit* on toistaiseksi kestäneet hyvin satunnaiset osumat. Sen lisäks rouhittava sora ropisee niihin veikeästi.



Lihavoittettu osio ilmaisee kiinnostuksen kohteen erittäin soman
kulkineen lisäksi, eli teräslokarit; mistä, miten, €? Kiitos.

----------


## Kalle H

> Lihavoittettu osio ilmaisee kiinnostuksen kohteen erittäin soman
> kulkineen lisäksi, eli teräslokarit; mistä, miten, €? Kiitos.



Olisko tästä apua?
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s....php?p=2783592

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Lihavoittettu osio ilmaisee kiinnostuksen kohteen erittäin soman
> kulkineen lisäksi, eli teräslokarit; mistä, miten, €? Kiitos.



60 mm Gilles Berthoudit (49,50 €) Styleridestä, jotka Styleriden Ari paistoi mustiksi varsin kohtuulliseen 35 € hintaan. Hela hoito siis 84,50 €.  :Hymy: 

Mä vähän epäilin että pysyykö pulverimaali kiinni rosterissa mutta ammattilainen sanoi että pysyy ja ainakin nyt reilun vuoden jälkeen voi todeta että kyllä jämpti on niin.

----------


## Köfte

^ & ^^ Kiitokset, puusilmä oli missannut linkin kohteen.

----------


## Innovaatio

> Yksinomaan numeroista arpoen: keskikokoisen rungon paino 2,26 kg, ei zingein mahdollinen, mutta kestää varmasti käyttöä eikä notku turhia kevyen kuormankaan kanssa. Ovalisoidut vaaka- ja viistoputket, s-taivutettu takapää sekä reilu slouppi yhdessä pitävät rungon kuitenkin mukavahkona. Chainstayn reilun denttaamisen vaikutus edelleen kysymysmerkki, mutta ehkä luottaisin suunnittelijaan sen osalta enemmän kuin numeroiden perusteella arpomiseen. Jos teettäisin customina vastaavan, teettäisin kevyemmistä putkista, koska ihan turvallisesti voisi ja jos mahdollisuus yli kaksituumaisiin renkaisiin ei ole ehdoton edellytys, speksaisin takapään putket suoremmiksi ja kevyemmästä tavarasta. Jos maastokumit on must, tuo lienee kustannuksiin suhteutettuna paras tällä hetkellä markkinoilta löytyvä toteutus.
> 
> Tosi hienohan toi on noissa lookbook-kuvissa, vaikka lintatusta vaakaputkesta en ihan varsinaisesti tykkää ulkonäöllisesti.



Mistä tuo paino on löytynyt? Itse en Fairlightin pitkin internettiä levittämästä tiedottamisesta ole noita onnistunut poimimaan.

----------


## Jukka

Fairlightin Dom Thomas ilmoitti painon minulle s-posti keskustelussa (varmistin myös, että tuon tiedon saa julkaista). Hänen sanojensa mukaan runko on 150 grammaa Straelin runkoa painavampi. Joten aika lailla tuohon painoon se taitaa mennä, Straelin runko taitaa olla n. 2 kg. En tosin tiedä, onko stenu saanut tarkempaa tietoa valmistajalta.

----------


## stenu

> Mistä tuo paino on löytynyt?



Mun arvio oli siis pelkästään putkien ilmoitettujen speksien perusteella hatusta vedetty valistunut arvaus, joka pohjautuu meillä oleviin ja olleisiin erilaisiin teräsrunkoihin ja niiden painoihin.

----------


## Innovaatio

Kiitos molemmille. Secan kovasti kutkuttaa, mutta pitänee malttaa odottaa ensimmäiset arviot.

----------


## scellus

Joopa joo. Onnistuin maksamaan ennakkomaksun Secanin rungosta keväällä. Nyt joutuu sitten päättämään ottaako pelkän rungon vai koko pyörän, ja jos pyörän niin millaisen. Ehdin ostamaan vanhaan fillariin jo uudet kiekot, ja Secania ei kuulemma saa koottuna ilman kiekkoja. Pitäisikö sitä 650b:tä kokeilla nyt?

----------


## nopparis

Minulla on nyt Open UP:ssa alla 650B kiekot ja WTB:n Byway 47mm renkaat. Erittäin hyvät alla ja ero 33 mm  CX tuubeihin selvä. Käytän molempia, mutta GG ajeluihin 47mm mukavammat. Suosittelen!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## teehak

Sori en tiedä meneekö jo offtopic asiaksi mutta täällä taitaa olla paras tieto. Onko kokemuksia tästä renkaasta 38 leveys siis : https://www.bike-components.de/en/Pa...-Model-p61146/

----------


## JackOja

> Sori en tiedä meneekö jo offtopic asiaksi mutta täällä taitaa olla paras tieto. Onko kokemuksia tästä renkaasta 38 leveys siis : https://www.bike-components.de/en/Pa...-Model-p61146/



Tostahan on ollut juttua vaikka kuinka mahdottoman paljon. Tuolla rengasosaston topicissa, kuinka ollakaan. 
Kehuja pelkästään. Tai no yksi poika taisi sanoa pahan sanan, mutta paljastui että kyseessä olikin "user error".

----------


## nopparis

Minun Open UP GG fillari.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Plus

^ UPit on aina hienoja.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Ääni myös roadplussille. Rullaavat yllättävän hyvin 47mm läskeiksi. 

Lähetetty minun H8324 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tuossa juttua Secanista.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx9B...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Mitäs Tukkasotka on tykänny Avaruuskanasta? Itellä oli mielessä tuo mutta ois pitäny ennakkotilata se ja halusin pyörän heti ajoon. Päädyin sitten Sequoia Eliteen ja vaikka onkin ihan jees mankeli niin olisin samalla hinnalla saanut parempiakin kamppeita.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jami2003

> Minun Open UP GG fillari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Todella hieno!

----------


## Tukkasotka

> Mitäs Tukkasotka on tykänny Avaruuskanasta? Itellä oli mielessä tuo mutta ois pitäny ennakkotilata se ja halusin pyörän heti ajoon. Päädyin sitten Sequoia Eliteen ja vaikka onkin ihan jees mankeli niin olisin samalla hinnalla saanut parempiakin kamppeita.



On kyllä hieno vehjes. Täydellinen lelu, maantiepyörien supermoto; sutii, keulii, paukkuu. Olen erittäin tyytyväinen. Rakentelukin sujui ilman mitään ongelmia. 9.1kg painaa tällä hetkellä sisurien kanssa. 

Lähetetty minun H8324 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

Ei ihan päättömän kallista ohennettua custom-titskua Skotlannista:

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

On kyllä herkullinen tuo titaanirunko. Kelpaisi nuo aikaisemmat kuitupelitkin, mutta geometria yms. toimii Albannachissa itselle. Ehkä joskus...

----------


## Mohkku

> Mullahan tollaset kahvat on ollu muutaman viikon. Ihan toimivat ovat ja muotoilu on juuri oikein.
> 
> 
> Ja tuolla kuvia useammasta kulmasta:  https://photos.app.goo.gl/raTn8FKwEHcyp2QN2
> 
> ^Siis ote jää siten, että kämmenpohja tukee puoliksi grippiin ja puoleksi tuohon sarveen. Sarven kärki nousee ylös ja tukee peukalonhankaan estäen samalla käsien luiskahtamisen eteenpäin. Ranteiden kulma on lähellä maantietangon kahvaotetta, mutta hieman enemmän aurauksella. Otteelta pysyy jarrttumaa sormenpäillä kohtalaisesti, jos on herkät ja tehokkaat jarrut, kuten mulla. Vaihdevipuun ylettyäkseen pitää otetta muuttaa. Shimanon vipua luultavasti pystyisi napsuttelemaan raskaammalle edestä päin saman tapaan kuin jarrua. Pidän noita oikein hyödyllisinä, mikäli reitillä on paljon helppoa ja tasaista siirtymä.
> 
> Tynkä tarjoaa siis yhden tukevan lisäotteen ja on siihen juuri oikean pituinen. Jos tavoittelet vielä lisää eri otteita, niin sitten ehkä jotain muuta



Nyt on kahvat kiinni ja hyvin vastaa ensimmäiset kokemukset kuvausta. Hydraulinen levyjarru toimii hyvin tuostakin, samoin etummaisen vaihdevivun käyttö ainakin Deoressa. Takimmaista vipua varten pitää otetta hiukan muuttaa. Oliko niin että Sram toimii vain yhteen suuntaan, joten siinä etuvivun käyttö ei ilmeisesti onnistu.

Hiukan saisi olla massiivisemmat nuo kahvat, jotta mukavuus olisi parempi. Ei tosiaan droppitankoa korvaa, mutta maasturissa parantaa suoran tangon käyttökelpoisuutta. Koska painoa noista tulee n. 100 g lisää eli ei haittaa minun ajoani missään tilanteessa, saavat jäädä paikoilleen ja tuo 40 euron investointi lykkää nyt maastokelpoisemman gg:n hankintaa eteenpäin. Pientä hienosäätöä pitää vielä sarvien asennon kanssa tehdä, pitää nostaa vähän pystympään.

----------


## stenu

> ..mutta geometria yms. toimii Albannachissa itselle. Ehkä joskus...



Niin ja se sivuilla esitetty taulukko oli siellä vaan inspiraation vuoksi. Rungot tehdään haluttuihin mittoihin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Salsalta pukkaa uutta versiota Warbirdistä https://salsacycles.com/warbird-evolution

Hyvältä näyttää. Kuitua jonka voi varustella vaikka retkikäyttöön ongelmitta.

BTW, Canyon on myynyt Grailit lähes loppuun, vaikka niin ruma ja muutenkin huono tämän foorumin mukaan.

----------


## Kalle H

> BTW, Canyon on myynyt Grailit lähes loppuun, vaikka niin ruma ja muutenkin huono tämän foorumin mukaan.



Itse olen onnistunut näitä yhden bongaamaan (Tukholmassa) ruma se oli livenäkin, mutta ilmaisen toimivan kun ainakin paikalliseen kahvilaan asti sillä oli päästy. Paljonkohan noita on kaikkiaan myyty?

----------


## Jomppanen

^Nokialla Sarpartti-Pitkäniemi välillä on tullut kaksi kertaa vastaan tuollainen. Varmaan mukava peli tai kuskilla lääkitys kohdillaan hymystä päätellen. Jos en olis katsellut kuvia Grailista niin olisin varmaan luullut että vastaan tuli "tavallinen käyräsarvinen" jossa on joku laukkuteline ohjaustangossa. Jos se myy hyvin niin ei se silloin ruma voi olla, taitaa olla uusi malli samaa tyyliä jos nykyisistä on päässyt hyvin eroon.

----------


## Kalle H

> Jos se myy hyvin niin ei se silloin ruma voi olla, taitaa olla uusi malli samaa tyyliä jos nykyisistä on päässyt hyvin eroon.



Tai sitte kaikki eivät näe tuota rumana tai muuten typeränä/epästandartina ratkaisuna. Toisaalta valtaosa myös nykyautoista on mun omaan silmään rumia, mutta kyllä niitäkin aina joku vaan ostaa.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Tai sitte kaikki eivät näe tuota rumana tai muuten typeränä/epästandartina ratkaisuna.



Kyllä mulle tuollainen kelpaisi. Saksalainen insinöörityö on aina kaunista. Kai se toinen rumilus, eli uusi Inflitekin on kaupaksi käynyt, ainakin crossareiden alkuperäiselle asiakaskunnalle.

Eniten Grailissa arveluttaa ohjaamon säätövarojen puute. Mitoituksen kohdalleen osuessa Grail lienee ilmeisen hyvä ajettava ja taas pykälän lähempänä täydellistä kompromissia.

----------


## V-P.V

Tuossa hetki sitten kun suunnittelun uuden pyörän ostoa niin Canyonilta jäi jo pelkän ulkonäön takia Infilite ulos. Ja Grailissa nimenomaa tuo ohjaamon säädettävyys epäilytti.
No uusi pyörä on jo ajossa eli homma siltäosin taputeltu.

----------


## JackOja

> ..., vaikka niin ruma ja muutenkin huono tämän foorumin mukaan.



Eihän sitä huonoksi kukaan ole haukkunut ja rumaksikin ainoastaan he, joidenka mielestä se on ruma.

----------


## LJL

> ...he, joidenka mielestä se on ruma.

----------


## Kalle H

Tuon hover barin "teknistä ylivoimaa" voi myös miettiä siinä tilanteessa, jos tykkää ajaa 99% Gravel ajoista jarruhupuilta ja dropeilta. Itse olen jotenkin tottunut siihen, että oikaisen hieman selkää (ehkä kerran tunnissa) siten, että ote olisi tuolla jousitettulla keskiosalla, joten siinä mielessä kyllä koko hover-kapistus olisi minulle turha. Se toimisi myös vallattoman huonosti aero-tankojen kanssa, jotka mulla on aina kiinni pidemmillä reissulla.

Mutta kukin toki määrittelee ne omat tekniset vaatimuksensa sekä oman näkemykset teknisten ratkaisuijen kauneudesta (sekä niiden merkisevyydestä pyörä valinnasta).

----------


## stenu

Tämmöstä käypäisen oloista ja aivan järkihintaista (taiwanilaista) brittiterästä ilmestynyt markkinoille niiden kiusaksi, jotka teräisen perään haikailee ja joita ei pikalinkkuloiset ahista:

----------


## LJL

^ Ideal-siteen väri karmii selkäpiitä. Muuten kiva.

----------


## stenu

Eiks kaikki Mersut ollu ennen tollasia kermanvärisiä (jos ne ei ollu mustia, mikä tuostakin löytyy sidekammoisille vaihtoehtona)?

Aina niin ihanaa ei-ylikoko-old-schoolia vannejarruilla Skotti-Grindurosta bongattuna  :Vink:  Tuolla lisää toisenlaisia häksättimiä: https://singletrackworld.com/gritcx/...e-plain-weird/

----------


## Jami2003

Eiks toi ideal siteen värinen ole vain pöly-optimoitu. Saa grindailla ihan rauhassa ilman että pölykerros tekisi pyörää likaisemman näköiseksi.

----------


## LJL

> Saa grindailla ihan rauhassa ilman että pölykerros tekisi pyörää likaisemman näköiseksi.



Saa myös graindaillessa ilolla nyrjäyttää nilkkansa, kun nilkan ympärille kieputettu idealsidepallo on juuri sopivasti sävy sävyyn rungon kanssa. Ja nokkahuilu soi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ja jos trikoot repee, niin ei hävettä niin paljoo ajella slerssi ulkona.

----------


## LJL

> Ja jos trikoot repee, niin ei hävettä niin paljoo ajella slerssi ulkona.



 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  Tirsk. Huono huumori pidentää ikää

----------


## ajelee

Ilonpilaaja... onhan siellä sivuilla tuo Fearless myös mustana.

----------


## Jami2003

> Ilonpilaaja... onhan siellä sivuilla tuo Fearless myös mustana.



Niinhän se vaihtoehto on nykyään peukku hymiöstäkin.

----------


## pätkä

Cipollini MCM Allroad
Campagnolo Super Record Hydro 12

----------


## SotkuPekka

Tässä ketjussakin kehutusta Planet x London Roadista tulee uusi versio:

Ja varsinainen Gravel malli Planet x Full Monty SL:

----------


## Velogi

Tuolta löytyy Canyon Grailin tesipätkää: https://youtu.be/8eJImSlny9Y

----------


## LJL

> Tuolta löytyy Canyon Grailin tesipätkää: https://youtu.be/8eJImSlny9Y



Kiintoisaa, täytyypä väijyä (vaikka design edelleen karmii). Ja sivumennen sanottuna kiitos hyvistä videoista mm. Garminiin karttoihin liittyen.  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Tuolta löytyy Canyon Grailin tesipätkää: https://youtu.be/8eJImSlny9Y



Hyvä video kuten aina. Tosin musiikki vähän turhan kovalla puheeseen nähden.

----------


## Mohkku

Katsoin tuon jo aiemmin ja pidin videosta. Sen laadukkuuden ohella tietty maltillisuus noissa yleensäkin ilahduttaa, kun yleensä ei mitään todella mullistavaa ole keksitty.

----------


## Jukka

Vihdoin jotain uutta tilaamani Fairlight Secanin suhteen: runko saapui kotiin tänään, ongelmana oli vaan se, että paketissa ei ollutkaan minun yksilö, vaan Saksassa asuvan Davidin... Fairlightilta tuli pahoitteluviesti ja minun runkoni on kuulemma nyt matkalla Saksasta Suomeen. Heillä oli siis mennyt postituslaput sekaisin... 

Muut osat onkin olleet jo jonkin aikaa odottamassa, pitää laittaa tuonne projektilankaan juttua sitten, kun pääsen tätä vihdoin kasaamaan.

----------


## huotah

> Sutra LTD:hen menee kyllä ISP:t mukavasti ja välitykset riittää talviseen maastoajoonkin. Lokarit ei ISP:n kanssa enää mahdu, mutta 2.1 Thunder Burtien kanssa mahtui täpärästi.
> 
> Painoa pyörällä kuvan kuosissa 12 kg, mutta mukavammalta sillä tuntuu ajaa siirtymätyyppistä ajoa kun alle 10kg jäykkäperä-29:llä. Järkipyörä kaiken kaikkiaan.



Nostetaanpas tätä. Minkä kokoinen runko on kuvassa ja minkä pituiselle kuskille säädetty?

----------


## Plus

^ Koko 56, kuski 184 ja satulan korkeus 80cm. Stemmi vaihdettu 90mm pituiseksi, orkkis taisi olla 70mm.

----------


## stenu

Oliks Fairlight Secanille geotaulukoita jossain? Olis noi yhdet ylimääräiset kohtuuhyvät levarikiekot (700c) tossa ja droppitankoicespikerlife saattais vienosti kiinnostella myös..

----------


## Mika_koo

> Oliks Fairlight Secanille geotaulukoita jossain? Olis noi yhdet ylimääräiset kohtuuhyvät levarikiekot (700c) tossa ja droppitankoicespikerlife saattais vienosti kiinnostella myös..



https://fairlightcycles.com/product/...v=f0aa03aaca95

Lataa sieltä tuo lookbook, sieltä löytyy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## stenu

Tänks. Olihan se siellä tosiaan. Muistin kyllä just, että eihän niihin kiekkoihin saanutkaan läpiakseleita  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukka

Eikä Secaniin taida mahtua ISP:t 700c-koossa, 650-koossa kylläkin. Oma Secanin runkokin tuli pari päivää sitten, vaikuttaa kyllä pintapuolisesti työnjälki loistavalta. Tulee vaan itselle viikon Norjan lomareissu tähän väliin, joten kasaaminen siirtyy hieman.

Pyörätoimittaja David Arthur on testaillut Fairlight Secania Road.cc-sivustolle ja tykkäsi pyörästä sen verran, että hommasi itselleen kanssa samanlaisen. Hän myös punnitsi rungon ja painoa oli 56R-koon rungolla ohjainlaakerilla, satulaputken kiristimellä, taka-akselilla ja kaapeliohjureilla 2196 gr (löytyy Instasta käyttäjänimellä davidjarthur). Toi oma 54R pitäisi olla hieman alle 2 kg riisuttuna, johon olen kyllä tyytyväinen.  Tärkeintä on tietenkin se, miltä pyörä tuntuu ajossa ja miten kestää...

----------


## stenu

Juu eikun mä meinasinkin, että olis ne 700c-kiekot valmiina, mutta että se Ice Spiker -mahdollisuus saattaisi myös kiinnostaa. Eli toisilla kiekoilla se. Mun Gravaan kun ei 650b-kiekkoja saa millään vannejarrujen vuoksi. Eikä siihen kyllä paljon yli 45-milliset mahtuisikaan edes 650b-vanteilla.

Hyvinkin kohtuupainoiselta kuulostaa. Ehkä jopa yllättävän hyvältä. Ei ehkä vähennä viriävää kiinnostusta  :Vink:

----------


## huotah

> ^ Koko 56, kuski 184 ja satulan korkeus 80cm. Stemmi vaihdettu 90mm pituiseksi, orkkis taisi olla 70mm.



Kiitos tästä. Muita havaintoja & fiiliksiä Sutrasta, mm. 36/10-42 voimansiirto? Tuollainen kiinnostaa yhtenä vaihtoehtona muuhun kuin puhdasoppiseen maantie- ja cx-ajoon.

----------


## Jeltsar

Olisi tarvetta gravel-pyörälle työmatka-ajoon ja hiekkateille. Puhtaasti maastoajoon löytyy eri vehkeet. Kokemusta tähän asti lähinnä maastoajosta niin sillä gravel-pyörän luulisi olevan vähän leppoisampi kuin puhdas kilpuri saatika cyclo. Pituutta 178 ja inseam n.82.

Mistään vaihtoehdoista ei ole tarjolla koeajomahdollisuutta (pl. postimyynti, Rose & Canyon, 30pv palautusoikeus).

Vaihtoehtoja:

Trek Checkpoint ALR5, ovh 2099€
https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...rCode=greydark

+ lähimyyjä tarjoaisi
+ 3 pullotelinettä runkokolmioon
+ reilu rengastila
+ dropoutien säätömahdollisuus (tarve?)
- hinta/laatu
- paino 9,89kg
(- alr4 ruma väriltään)
(- hiilarirunkoiset yli budjetin)

Runkoko 56?

Rose Xeon Cross, 2604€
https://www.rosebikes.fi/bikemodel/xeon-cross-gravel/91

+ 1x11
+ hinta/laatu (?)
+ paino 8,1kg
+ kustomointi ostohetkellä
- hinta kipurajoilla

Runkoko 54?

Canyon Grail CF SL 7.0 tai CF SL 8.0, 2199€ - 2599€
https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/grail/

Muotoilusta ei tarvitse kommentteja  :Hymy: 

+ innovaatiot, huom! mielipide
+ hinta/laatusuhde
+ paino 8,6kg
+ satulatolpan kiinnitys
+ hover bar: jousto
- hover bar: säätömahdollisuudet 
- ei saatavilla (2019 mallit n. 2vko päästä)

Runkokoko M?

Rose houkuttelisi ehkä eniten, menee kyllä budjetin kipurajoille. 1x systeemi kiinnostaisi maastopuolelta, mutta onko riittävä maantieajoon? 11-36 pakkaa ajattelin.

Mites nuo vaihtajat, onko käytännössä suuria eroja? Rosessa sram force 1x11, Trekissä 105, Canyoneissa 105 ja Ultegra. Onko esim. 8.0 Grailin Ultegra +400€ arvoinen vs 7.0 Grailin 105?

Geometriasta olin huomaavinani, että Canyossa isompi stack ja reach vs. Trek ja Rose:

Stack 660 vs 586 ja 559

Reach 458 vs. 387 ja 377

Mitenhän tuo käytännössä vaikuttaa?

Mitä sanoo raati?

Kiitos vastauksista etukäteen!

----------


## paaton

Minä itse käytän cycloa myös kesän touring retkillä ja noille checkpointista löytyy lokari- ja laukkukiinnikkeet edestä ja takaa.

----------


## stenu

Canyonin stack näyttäisi olevan mitattu sen tankohässäkän yläreunaan ja reach myöskin tangon etäisyydelle, joten sen mitat ei ole vertailukelpoisia muiden kanssa.

----------


## Puskis

> Geometriasta olin huomaavinani, että Canyossa isompi stack ja reach vs. Trek ja Rose:
> 
> Stack 660 vs 586 ja 559
> 
> Reach 458 vs. 387 ja 377
> 
> Mitenhän tuo käytännössä vaikuttaa?



Canyon ilmottaa tossa stackin ja reachin eri tavalla ohjaustangon päälle, kun perinteisesti mitataan headtuben päälle.

jaa stenu ehtikin..

----------


## Jeltsar

Hmm. Onko silti vain spekulaatiota, että canyon eroaisi noista mitoiltaan?

Lokareista en tiedä, mutta laukkukiinnikkeille voisi olla käyttöä joskus tulevaisuudessa...

----------


## scellus

> Olisi tarvetta gravel-pyörälle työmatka-ajoon ja hiekkateille. Puhtaasti maastoajoon löytyy eri vehkeet. Kokemusta tähän asti lähinnä maastoajosta niin sillä gravel-pyörän luulisi olevan vähän leppoisampi kuin puhdas kilpuri saatika cyclo. Pituutta 178 ja inseam n.82.
> 
> Mistään vaihtoehdoista ei ole tarjolla koeajomahdollisuutta (pl. postimyynti, Rose & Canyon, 30pv palautusoikeus).
> 
> Vaihtoehtoja:



En ole suurasiantuntija, mutta hieman tätä sceneä seuraillut viime aikoina. Vaihtoehtoja on kaikenlaisia kolmen luettelemasi lisäksi, kannattaa selailla tätä ketjua. Itse painottaisin rengastilaa. Etenkin jos lokasuojat laittaa, isokin tila käy yllättävän nopeasti ahtaaksi. Tässä mielessä esim. Sutra LTD ja edellä keskusteltu Fairlight Secan ovat kiinnostavia, mutta molempien saatavuus lienee nyt heikko. 

Olen itse pärjäillyt jopa 1x10 -systeemillä ja 11-36 -pakalla "maantiellä", mikä tarkoittaa työmatkoja ja erilaisia pääkaupunkiseudun hiekkapolkuja. Välitysten tarve on makuasia ja riippuu maastosta ja ajotavasta. Suosittelisin kuitenkin leveämpää pakkaa tai etuvaihtajaa. Huomaa että SRAMin vermeillä pakka on esim. 10-42 mikä on jo paljon parempi. Forcen sijaan ottaisin Rivalin ja käyttäisin säästyneet rahat vaikka kiekkoihin.

----------


## scellus

> Hyvinkin kohtuupainoiselta kuulostaa. Ehkä jopa yllättävän hyvältä. Ei ehkä vähennä viriävää kiinnostusta



Fairlightilta muuten kyseltiin että miksi Secanin myynnistä on niin suuri osa Suomeen vaikka täällä ei asu juuri kukaan.  :Hymy:  Hyvä kysymys, mietin kauan. Selittelin jotain foorumista, teräksestä ja olosuhteista, muistaakseni.

----------


## Jeltsar

Pitääpä tutustua! 
Mietin kanssa onko järkevämpi panostaa hiilarikiekkoihin -vai runkoon? Tietty pyörivät massat jne. vai paljonko tulee säästöä? Vai onko alukiekot jotenkin mukavammat hiekkatiellä? Toisaalta taas onhan noissa renkaissa hyvin ilmatilaa ja ja...

----------


## Plus

> Muita havaintoja & fiiliksiä Sutrasta, mm. 36/10-42 voimansiirto?



Runko on maasturimaisen jäykkä, itse asiassa selkeästi jäykempi kuin oma vanhanmallinen Reynolds 853 Niner. Jäykkyydessä on hyvät ja huonot puolensa. Välitysten keskinäiset erot tuntuu tietysti maantiepyörän jälkeen isoilta ja 73mm keskiö leveältä, mutta molempiin tottuu nopeasti. Pääasiasiassa käytän tuota huonolla kelillä ja talvella, kesällä tulee ajeltua kepoisemmila kulkupeleillä myös soratieajot. Yleisfiilis on täysjäykkä 29er droppitangolla, ja sehän on tietysti ihan hyvä fiilis. Kyllä Sutralla porukkamaastolenkilläkin on pärjännyt. Varmasti tukeva pyörä 100kg kuskille isommallakin kuormalla.

----------


## Moska

> Pituutta 178 ja inseam n.82.
> 
> Trek Checkpoint ALR5, ovh 2099€
> https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...rCode=greydark
> 
> + lähimyyjä tarjoaisi
> + 3 pullotelinettä runkokolmioon
> + reilu rengastila
> + dropoutien säätömahdollisuus (tarve?)
> ...



Onkohan vähän isohko tuo suositus? Ainakin pitkän oloinen. Mulla on samanlainen mitoitus ropassa ja 54 vaikuttaisi paremmalta omiin ajatuksiin

----------


## scellus

> Pitääpä tutustua! 
> Mietin kanssa onko järkevämpi panostaa hiilarikiekkoihin -vai runkoon? Tietty pyörivät massat jne. vai paljonko tulee säästöä? Vai onko alukiekot jotenkin mukavammat hiekkatiellä? Toisaalta taas onhan noissa renkaissa hyvin ilmatilaa ja ja...



Kuiturungoissa ei tyypillisesti löydy kovin hyvin kiinnikkeitä lokareille, tavaratelineelle tai haarukkahäkeille (tai "kolmannelle juomapullolle"). Vähän keveämpiähän ne ovat, mutta kovin montaa sataa grammaa ei ole eroa. Tarkoitin yllä laadukkaita tubeless ready -alumiinikiekkoja tai vaikka toista kiekkosettiä. Hiilarikiekoista ei ole kokemusta. Joku voisikin kerrata mitä voitan sijoittamalla 500€ lisää hiilarikiekkoihin.

----------


## Jukka

Olisi tosiaan hauska tietää, kuinka paljon Secaneita on Suomeen jo myyty. Tämän tyyliset pyörät sopivat Suomessa aika monelle esim. työmatkakäyttöön, sorapintaisia ulkoiluväyliä ja todella huonokuntoisia kevyenliikenteenväyliä täällä riittää (ainakin PK-seudulla).


Tässä vielä kuvakollaasi tuosta omasta Secanin rungosta:

----------


## teehak

Itekkin olin pitkään ostamassa Seganin runkoa mutta en saanut päätöstä aikaiseksi riittävän ajoissa. Valinta päätyi Genesiksen Fugio runkosettiin ja osottautui erittäin hyväksi valinnaksi.

----------


## paaton

> Onkohan vähän isohko tuo suositus? Ainakin pitkän oloinen. Mulla on samanlainen mitoitus ropassa ja 54 vaikuttaisi paremmalta omiin ajatuksiin



Mulla on 54 koko 178/83 mitoilla croketista ja tuossa checkpointissa on vieläkin korkeampi stacki, eli 56 menee aika varmaan liian korkeaksi. Pituus olisi 56 sopivampi.

----------


## Jeltsar

Ok, hyvä tietää. Trekin kokotaulukko vaan pituuden mukaan, esim rose taas inseamin mukaan ja antaisi juuri 54 kokoa.

----------


## Jeltsar

> Kuiturungoissa ei tyypillisesti löydy kovin hyvin kiinnikkeitä lokareille, tavaratelineelle tai haarukkahäkeille (tai "kolmannelle juomapullolle"). Vähän keveämpiähän ne ovat, mutta kovin montaa sataa grammaa ei ole eroa. Tarkoitin yllä laadukkaita tubeless ready -alumiinikiekkoja tai vaikka toista kiekkosettiä. Hiilarikiekoista ei ole kokemusta. Joku voisikin kerrata mitä voitan sijoittamalla 500€ lisää hiilarikiekkoihin.



Ahaa. Onhan nuo tietty alurunkoisetkin jo huomattavasti kevyempiä kuin nykyinen läski tai täpäri  :Leveä hymy:  
Siinä tapauksessa noista kolmesta Trek alkaisi vuorostaan vaikuttamaan järkevimmiltä. Jatketaan pohdintoja.

----------


## paaton

Trekin kuiturunkoinen checkpoint on poikkeus tuohon sääntöön. Minusta siinä oli ihan samat kiinikkeet kuin aluversiossa. 

Tosiaan tuo checkpoint on käsittääkseni trekin cycloa vastaava geoltaan. Ainoastaan emäputki on hivenen korkeampi. Crockettihan on hyvinkin maantiepyörämäinen ajaa. Nopea ja ketterä.

Tuo alurunkoinen checkpoint on vaan aika ruma canyoniin ja roseen verrattuna. Mutta eipä cyclon tarvitse mikään näyttelylaite ollakkaan.

----------


## Chito

Nyt tulee tosi helppo eikä yhtään fiilispohjanen kysymys:

Kummasta just minä tulisin onnellisemmaksi, Rove ST:stä vai custom Macho Manista 1x11 Apexeilla ja BB7-levareilla? Oleellisin ero spekseissä (ainakin noin niinkuin hintaluokkamielessä) olis just noi vaihteet jotka Rovessa Rivalit. Geometriat tosi lähekkäin, kulmissa pientä eroa. Mitä luonne-eroja tai muuta sellaista jota droppitankoisista kokematon ei ehkä osais ottaa huomioon voisi raadille tulla mieleen? Ts. mitä ahaa-elämyksiä rikkaampi olisin jonkun ajan kuluttua?

Reippaasti ajatuksia kehiin, tässä nyt kysymyksen taso määrittää vastausten vaatimustason 😁

Tätä(kin) ketjua oon toki plärännyt ja kaikenlaista ajatusta kehitellyt mut nyt alkaa jo jakomielitauti ottaa valtaa aika pahasti.

----------


## Puskis

All-Cityn runko ja haarukka paljon hienommat ainakin. Toisaalta satulatolpankiristin vois olla edes irrotettava. 

Ite oon jotenkin mieltänyt Macho Manin enempi cx-tyyppiseksi ja Space Horsen lähemmäksi Rovea, mut toisaalta en ookaan kovin hyvin asiaan perehtynyt. Saako tohon Macho Maniin hyvin kaikkea telinettä kiinni ja onko sille tarvetta?

----------


## Chito

> All-Cityn runko ja haarukka paljon hienommat ainakin. Toisaalta satulatolpankiristin vois olla edes irrotettava. 
> 
> Ite oon jotenkin mieltänyt Macho Manin enempi cx-tyyppiseksi ja Space Horsen lähemmäksi Rovea, mut toisaalta en ookaan kovin hyvin asiaan perehtynyt. Saako tohon Macho Maniin hyvin kaikkea telinettä kiinni ja onko sille tarvetta?



Koitin sitten muokata yhtä viestiä ja päädyin poistamaan kaks... Kuvan lisäyksen yrityksestä en ees kerro.

Uus yritys. All-city on hienompi kyllä, 6-0. 

Macho manin kulmat 71,5 ja 73, kun Rove st:ssä 71 ja 74. Rovessa haarukka 10mm pidempi. Muut annetut mitat 5mm sisällä 52cm rungoissa. Saako tästä spekulaatiota aikaiseksi?

Space horsessa kulmat (71 ja 73,5) lähempänä Rovea ja pituus myös, mut hieman matalampi. Haarukassa enemmän offsettia (53mm kun Rovessa 45) joten jättö pienempi.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Canyonin stack näyttäisi olevan mitattu sen tankohässäkän yläreunaan ja reach myöskin tangon etäisyydelle, joten sen mitat ei ole vertailukelpoisia muiden kanssa.







> Canyon ilmottaa tossa stackin ja reachin eri tavalla ohjaustangon päälle, kun perinteisesti mitataan headtuben päälle.



Jos haluu vertailukelpoisia tuloksia niin http://www.bikegeo.net/ :issä voi näppärästi laskea stackin ja reachin stemmin päältä.  :Hymy: 

Esim. mun gg-pyörän stack on 630 ja reach 403 - mutta stemmin päältä stack on 687 ja reach 488; ja maantiepyörän vastaavat luvut ovat 626 ja 407/497 ja 670. 

Molemmissa mielestäni aika leppoisa ajoasento, mutta XL-kokoisessa Grailissa (joka varmaankin olis mulle sopivia) vasta selkä suorana ajaisinkin (stack 708 ja reach 494).

----------


## hitlike

Näyttäisi olevan tämän päivää XXL:n grynderi Shimanon hydrokahvoilla tarjouksessa.

https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-pro-18-m...143986_1_style

----------


## Puskis

> Macho manin kulmat 71,5 ja 73, kun Rove st:ssä 71 ja 74. Rovessa haarukka 10mm pidempi. Muut annetut mitat 5mm sisällä 52cm rungoissa. Saako tästä spekulaatiota aikaiseksi?
> 
> Space horsessa kulmat (71 ja 73,5) lähempänä Rovea ja pituus myös, mut hieman matalampi. Haarukassa enemmän offsettia (53mm kun Rovessa 45) joten jättö pienempi.



Oon ymmärtänyt, että ainakin Macho Manin korkeampi keskiö (eli vähemmän bb-droppia) paljastaisi pyörän cx-orientoituneemmaksi. Sentin ero haarukan pituudessa tuskin vaikuttaa kovin paljon ajo-ominaisuuksissa. Rengastilaan sillä on merkitystä, mut tässä tapauksessa sekin taitaa mennä melko tasan, koska Konassa on möhkö unicrown ja All-Cityn kruunu on sirompi. 





> Jos haluu vertailukelpoisia tuloksia niin http://www.bikegeo.net/ :issä voi näppärästi laskea stackin ja reachin stemmin päältä.



Ei taida olla muidenkaan valmistajien tiedot aina keskenään vertailukelpoisia. Ite ihmettelin joskus, kun Konan rungoissa syötti tiedot kalkulaattoriin, niin stack ja reach eivät vastanneet ilmoitettua. Piti lisätä sentin avaruudetin, niin sitten täsmäsi, eli Konalla stackissa ja reachissa on varmaan huomioitu ohjainlaakerista tuleva extra.

----------


## Chito

> Oon ymmärtänyt, että ainakin Macho Manin korkeampi keskiö (eli vähemmän bb-droppia) paljastaisi pyörän cx-orientoituneemmaksi. Sentin ero haarukan pituudessa tuskin vaikuttaa kovin paljon ajo-ominaisuuksissa. Rengastilaan sillä on merkitystä, mut tässä tapauksessa sekin taitaa mennä melko tasan, koska Konassa on möhkö unicrown ja All-Cityn kruunu on sirompi.



Joo, Macho manin bb drop 70, Rovessa 73 ja Space Horsessa huikeat(?) 75mm. Eli varsinkin All-cityn mallien välille tulee jo eroa.

Mut tulkintani mukaan Macho manista ja Rovesta saa aikalailla samat ajoasennot kaivettua (jollei satulaa ja/tai ohjaamoa hilaa erityisen korkealle jolloin eroa alkaa kulmista johtuen tulemaan) ja eroiksi jäis just tuo Macho manin vähän korkeampi keskiö ja vähän jyrkempi ohjauskulma, eli hivenen kisaisempi geometria. Meneekö metsään?

Space Horsehan on myös kiinnostava mut en nyt keksi mistä olis (helpohkosti) saatavilla.

----------


## juhapoika

> Fairlightilta muuten kyseltiin että miksi Secanin myynnistä on niin suuri osa Suomeen vaikka täällä ei asu juuri kukaan.  Hyvä kysymys, mietin kauan. Selittelin jotain foorumista, teräksestä ja olosuhteista, muistaakseni.



Tilasin pelkän rungon FSA:n ohjainlaakerin kanssa ja maksoin 500 puntina Fairlightille. Nyt sain erittelyn, jossa total price onkin 1139 puntaa. Laitoin kysymyksen asiasta. Vai olenko lukenut toimitusehdot huonosti?

----------


## Innovaatio

> Tilasin pelkän rungon FSA:n ohjainlaakerin kanssa ja maksoin 500 puntina Fairlightille. Nyt sain erittelyn, jossa total price onkin 1139 puntaa. Laitoin kysymyksen asiasta. Vai olenko lukenut toimitusehdot huonosti?



Se 500 puntaa on ennakkomaksu. Lopullinen hinta pitää katsoa lookbookista. Ei liene selkein tapa ilmoittaa hintoja kuluttajalle.

----------


## tlk

Olisi ollut kyllä aikamoinen deal 500 punnalla tuo runko  :Hymy:

----------


## juhapoika

> Olisi ollut kyllä aikamoinen deal 500 punnalla tuo runko



Kyllä näin oli. Tuntui suorastaan epätodelliselta :Hymy:   Innostuksissani luin huonosti. Mutta kyllä se lopullinen rungon hinta oli tosi hankalasti saatavilla. Hyvin menevät, käsistä viedään tuolla tuolla 1100 punnallakin.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Laitoin Vitus Substanceen 30 mm renkaat maantielle, just ja just mahtuu.  :Leveä hymy:  40-milliselläkin on pelivaraa vielä reilusti, myös takana.

----------


## santei

> Laitoin Vitus Substanceen 30 mm renkaat maantielle, just ja just mahtuu.  40-milliselläkin on pelivaraa vielä reilusti, myös takana.



Eikö Horizonit olleet mieluisat vai?

----------


## pyöräsimo

Joo, mielenkiintoista olisi nyt kuulla, millaisia eroja on havaittavissa täysin erilevyisissä renkaissa samassa pyörässä 😊

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Se on ihana, tälläinen ois ehkä snadisti sileemmillä kumeilla aika ideaali minun käyttöön.  :Cool:

----------


## stumpe

Jos olis pakko elää yhden pyörän taktiikalla, niin...^

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Eikö Horizonit olleet mieluisat vai?



Tässä oli vakiona WTB Bywayt koossa 650bx47. Vaihdoin 700c kiekkoihin kun ajan lähinnä maantietä. 

Mulla on toisina renkaina 40-milliset Schwalbe G-One Bite -renkaat, jotka ovat erinomaiset sekalaisessa ajossa ja rullaavat asfaltillakin yllättävän hyvin. Päätin kuitenkin kokeilla vielä pykälää lähempänä maantierengasta olevaa kumia, joten alla on nyt Schwalbe G-One Speed 30 mm. Nämä tosin asensin vasta tänään, joten ei ole ajettu vielä metriäkään.

Tubeless-asennus oli muuten superhelppo, renkaiden vaihtoon meni puolisen tuntia.

----------


## Mohkku

> Se on ihana, tälläinen ois ehkä snadisti sileemmillä kumeilla aika ideaali minun käyttöön.



Itse taas en käsitä, miksi tuo keula pitäisi yhdistää sileämpiin renkaisiin.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Koen että Spessun Sawtootheissa on ollut ihan riittävä pito suurimpaan osaan ajosta mutta mielestäni joustokeulasta olisi iloa pehmentämässä menoa kun eksyy jonnekkin metsäautoteille ja poluille. Toki rengaspaineitten kaa pelaamalla saa paljon pehmeyttä ajamiseen mutta joskus tuntuu vähän höpsöltä pysähtyä pumppaamaan ja laskemaan useampaan kertaan saman lenkin aikana.

----------


## Jii-Pee

Itse lämpenin tälle julkaisulle aika paljonkin. Kun en viitsisi tähän osastoon sijoittaa niin paljon ja en vaadi highendhifiäkään gravel ajoon : https://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...opstone-52871/

----------


## juhapoika

> Kyllä näin oli. Tuntui suorastaan epätodelliselta  Innostuksissani luin huonosti. Mutta kyllä se lopullinen rungon hinta oli tosi hankalasti saatavilla. Hyvin menevät, käsistä viedään tuolla tuolla 1100 punnallakin.



Sain balsamia haavoihin, kun sain hyvän diilin Trek Checkpoint 5:stä. Ei tietenkään lähellekään niin hieno kuin Secan, mutta rengastllaa riittää, kiinnikkeet lokasuojille, etu- ja takatelineelle, hiilarihaarukkakin, läpiakselit ja nestelevyjarrutkin ovat ihan kivat.

https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...alr-5/p/22630/

Ehkä vähän sieluton, mutta ainakin takuuasiat ovat Trekissä kunnossa.

----------


## Mohkku

> Itse lämpenin tälle julkaisulle aika paljonkin. Kun en viitsisi tähän osastoon sijoittaa niin paljon ja en vaadi highendhifiäkään gravel ajoon : https://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...opstone-52871/



Aivan upealta vaikuttaa tuo pyörä, tuon highendingpää en osaa kaivata. Harmitella voin vain värivalikoiman sitomista tiettyihin malleihin.

Edessä näyttää yleistyvän nuo 30/46 yms. ratastukset. Hiukan tuntuu porrastus 36/46 tottuneena isolta, mutta ehkä homma käytännössä toimii. Ja ylivoimainen ongelma tuskin tuota on tasata omiin tarkoituksiin sopivammaksi, jos joku muu paremmin tuntuu sopivan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Topstone näyttää kyllä hyvältä. Ei ole edes pilattu BB30 keskiöllä kuten useimmat Cännärit.

Toki alumiinisella pyörällä ei soraa pysty jauhamaan.

----------


## LJL

> Toki alumiinisella pyörällä ei soraa pysty jauhamaan.



Saattaa pystyä mutta kun siirtyi alumiinista teräkseen niin erityisesti soralla meno muuttui huomattavasti mukavammaksi

----------


## Jami2003

> Saattaa pystyä mutta kun siirtyi alumiinista teräkseen niin erityisesti soralla meno muuttui huomattavasti mukavammaksi



Pitäisi varmaan käydä näyttämässä persettä lääkärillä kun meikä ei erota runkomatetiaaleja toisistaan vaikka kaikista kokemusta (ja terästä gg tällä hetkellä). Renkaat alkaa jo jossain määrin huomaamaan mutta varsinaisen ratkaisun tekee jousitus joka toki on kiellettyä gg touhuissa.

----------


## LJL

^ No juu, rungolla ja rungolla voi olla eroa. Omassa tapauksessa siis Känyön Inflite AL => Ritchey SwissCross tämä huomattavissa oleva ero, eikä sekään nyt kuitenkaan rehellisyyden nimissä vallankumouksellinen. Aika jäykältä tuntui esim. Ninerin grinderi omaan Ritsiin verrattuna vaikka molemmat terästä.

----------


## stenu

> Pitäisi varmaan käydä näyttämässä persettä lääkärillä kun meikä ei erota runkomatetiaaleja toisistaan vaikka kaikista kokemusta (ja terästä gg tällä hetkellä). Renkaat alkaa jo jossain määrin huomaamaan mutta varsinaisen ratkaisun tekee jousitus joka toki on kiellettyä gg touhuissa.



Mun taas aikoinaan piti käydä säännöllisesti lääkärissä näyttämässä selkää selkävaivojen vuoksi, kunnes vaihdoin alumaasturin rungon jaloteräiseen. Mutta kukin taplatkoon tyylillään, yhden provot ei ole meiltä muilta pois..

----------


## stenu

> ^ No juu, rungolla ja rungolla voi olla eroa. Omassa tapauksessa siis Känyön Inflite AL => Ritchey SwissCross tämä huomattavissa oleva ero, eikä sekään nyt kuitenkaan rehellisyyden nimissä vallankumouksellinen. Aika jäykältä tuntui esim. Ninerin grinderi omaan Ritsiin verrattuna vaikka molemmat terästä.



Niin eli Ritchey on siis täys p...a, koska absoluuttinen totuus_han_ on se, että mitä jäykempi pyörä, sitä parempi pyörä.

(Toim. huom: tässä esimerkissä kannattaa erityisesti kiinnittä huomio han-päätteen taidokkaaseen käyttöön provokatiivisen väittämän tehosteena  :Vink: )

----------


## Jami2003

> Mun taas aikoinaan piti käydä säännöllisesti lääkärissä näyttämässä selkää selkävaivojen vuoksi, kunnes vaihdoin alumaasturin rungon jaloteräiseen. Mutta kukin taplatkoon tyylillään, yhden provot ei ole meiltä muilta pois..



No en nyt ihan pelkästään provoile. Sanonpahan vaan että jos ostaa halppis teräs rungon niin ihan ihmeitä ei kannata odottaa.

Aina vaan se suunnittelu ja käyttökohde on materiaalia tärkeämmässä osassa.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Saattaa pystyä mutta kun siirtyi alumiinista teräkseen niin erityisesti soralla meno muuttui huomattavasti mukavammaksi



Itselläni ajomukavuuteen soralla ovat vaikuttaneet runkomateriaalia enemmän Ergon CF3- ja Thudbuster ST -satulatolpat  :Hymy:

----------


## Jii-Pee

Ei oo kyllä rungon materiaali itsellä koskaan vaikuttanut ajomukavuuteen. Rengaspaineet ja renkaat kyllä. Uudet Ergonin gripit fatbikessa vaikutti myös positiivisesti. Viidestä pyörästäni kolme on hiilikuituista. Keveämpiä on useimmiten kyllä ja vähän herkempiä hajoamaan (Trek).

----------


## stenu

> Aina vaan se suunnittelu ja käyttökohde on materiaalia tärkeämmässä osassa.



Totta. Mulla oli aikoinaan Cannarin made in USA Optimo-maasturi, niitä missä seatstayt oli sellaiset lyijykynän paksuiset ja sellaiseen aikaan, kun alumiiniset maasturirungot painoi alle puolitoista kiloa. Oli mukava ajaa. Ongelma oli, että ne seatstayt tuppas katkeilemaan parin vuoden välein. Onneksi niissä oli elinikäinen runkotakuu. Jossain vaiheessa niitten valmistus sitten lopetettiin, kun Cannarillakin vissiin tajuttiin, että joustavien alumiinirunkojen valmistamimen ei ole hyvä bisnes  :Vink: 

Mitä tulee halpisteräsrunkohin, niin se ongelma ei ole vaan niiden, vaan oikeastaan kaikkien isommassa mittakaavassa valmistettavien ja Eurooppassa myytävien teräsrunkojen - eli nykyiset EC-normien jäykkyysvaatimukset, jotka ovat samat rungon materiaalista riippumatta. Tönkköteräksisistä rungoista kannattaisi siis reklamoida EU-komissiolle..

----------


## Jukka

Kirjoittelin tuonne pyöräprojekti-lankaan pikkaisen oman Fairlight Secanin kasaamisesta: linkki

Tuli muuten punnittuakin pyörä, ns. esitepaino on hieman yli 9 kg tällä hetkellä, tankonauhat tosin vielä puuttuu...

----------


## pätkä

Teräsmiehille ja -naisille Saffron Bulleit

----------


## Tregård

> Teräsmiehille ja -naisille Saffron Bulleit



Ei tolla kestopäällysteen ulkopuolella uskalla ajaa ennekuin on vaihtanut reilusti kapeammat nakit alle.
Sramin speksien mukaan 40 mm renkaalla ei jää milliäkään rakoa etuvaihtajan akun kylkeen.

----------


## Taneli79

Saffron on upea! Soratieralliin ehkä jopa liian nätti. Myös Jukan Secan on tyylikäs, mutta enemmän työkalun tavoin, funktionaalisesti. 9kg:n paino Tiagralla ja alukiekoilla on yllättävän vähän. Ritcheyn Outback samoilla kiekoilla ja Ultegralla on lähes kilon painavampi. (https://road.cc/content/review/23657...tback-frameset) Ja toisaalta Fairlightin Strael 2.0 maantiepyörä perusalukiekoilla ja Ultegralla vain 100g kevyempi. (https://road.cc/content/review/24001...cles-strael-20) Tuntuma ja ajokäytös kiinnostavat, laitahan kokemukset jakoon, kun pääset testaamaan, Jukka.

Minäkin laitoin Secanin tilaukseen heinäkuussa. Itse asiassa laitoin ns. kaikki munat samaan koriin ja tilasin myös saman firman Strael 2.0 allroad maantiepyörän. Jos en tule järkiini / keksi parempia vaihtoehtoja ennen marraskuun toimitusta, laitan kuituisen kisakrossarin, aeromaantiepyörän ja ketterän jäykkäperän lihoiksi ja sinnittelen jatkossa kahdella droppitankoteräslevaripyörällä. Mitä lie konmaritusta, lähestyvää keski-ikää, uteliaisuutta, bikepacking haaveita...

----------


## japoo

Onko Canyon Grailin omistajat kokielleet mahtuuko 27,5" maastorengas pyörimään ja minkä kokoisena? Canyonin tsätissä sitä kyselin mutta heillä ei ollut siitä komeusta. Kuvaa edestä tai takaa en löytänyt. Ja en kyllä sen paremmin asiaa googlaillutkaan...

----------


## JanneKii

Rose Bikesilta tullut uudet Gravel + Cyclo -vehkeet;

https://www.rosebikes.fi/backroad

Ihmettelinkin kun alkoi olla saldot nollissa muille kuin ääripienille tai ääri-isoille rungoille noissa vanhemmissa malleissa.
Vaikuttaa alustavasti aika hyvältä, saa lokarit + tavaratelineen ja 42 mm rattaat hiilarirunkoon. Vielä kun saisi arvostelut jostain?

----------


## jouniu

Cuben 2019 Nuroad vaikuttaa houkuttelevalta:

https://www.cube.eu/en/2019/bikes/ro...uenblack-2019/

Täys 105 7000 setti, toimitukset saksan verkkokaupoissa on marraskuulla. Hintaa 1399eur mikä on mielestäni kohtuullinen. Äkkiseltään tuntus että HLS on aika kohdallaan.

----------


## Sillanalta

> Rose Bikesilta tullut uudet Gravel + Cyclo -vehkeet;
> 
> https://www.rosebikes.fi/backroad
> 
> Ihmettelinkin kun alkoi olla saldot nollissa muille kuin ääripienille tai ääri-isoille rungoille noissa vanhemmissa malleissa.
> Vaikuttaa alustavasti aika hyvältä, saa lokarit + tavaratelineen ja 42 mm rattaat hiilarirunkoon. Vielä kun saisi arvostelut jostain?



Vaikutti kiinnostavalta, joten soittelin Gravel-versiosta lisäinfoa ja seuraavaa sain selville:
- vakiokiekoista ei vielä tarkkoja tietoja saatavilla. Tubeless. Max kuorma 110kg. Saa vaihdettua custom-kiekkoihin, jos haluaa enemmän. Jos kuski varusteltuna ~90kg, pyörä varusteinen ilman kiekkoja ~8kg, mukaan saisi peräti ~12kg
- lokareiden kanssa pitäisi mennä vakio 38 renkaat ja 35 nastat
- käy standardi lokarit ja tavarateline. Telineelle vain yksi kiinnitys sillassa. Trekking-osastolta löytyy myös täysin varusteltu ultegra Randonneur-malli, jossa ehkä ongelmana dynamo ja kiinteät johdot valoille, jos haluaa välillä purkaa varusteita
- vaihtoehtoinen kampisarja on ehkä cyclocross-mallia, tiedot puuttuu
- Ei esillä Suomessa lähiaikoina. Käyttämättömän pyörän palautuskulu ilmeisesti 200e. Tämä tekee ostamisesta haastavaa

----------


## Kalle H

> Trekking-osastolta löytyy myös täysin varusteltu ultegra Randonneur-malli, jossa ehkä ongelmana dynamo ja kiinteät johdot valoille, jos haluaa välillä purkaa varusteita



https://www.rosebikes.fi/bikemodel/b...andonneur/1104

Oma Konan Private Jake on nykyisin lähes 1=1 tuon kanssa varusteiden osalta. Löytyy sks-lokarit, napadynamo, b+h valot, Tubus fly -tarakka... Erittäin toimiva setti.

tosin itse arvostan sitä, että myös lokarien kanssa menee se ~40mm rengas, tuossa Rosessa se taitaa tehdä jo tiukkaa. Mutta muuten tuo olisi kyllä aika herkku kommuutteri/järkipyörä.

----------


## JanneKii

> Vaikutti kiinnostavalta, joten soittelin Gravel-versiosta lisäinfoa ja seuraavaa sain selville:
> - vakiokiekoista ei vielä tarkkoja tietoja saatavilla. Tubeless. Max kuorma 110kg. Saa vaihdettua custom-kiekkoihin, jos haluaa enemmän. Jos kuski varusteltuna ~90kg, pyörä varusteinen ilman kiekkoja ~8kg, mukaan saisi peräti ~12kg
> - lokareiden kanssa pitäisi mennä vakio 38 renkaat ja 35 nastat



Ei siihen sitten nyt aivan hirveän kokoiset rattaat mahdu, normi hybridinakit? Nuo painorajat kyllä vähän ihmetyttävät, itsellä kun on tuota massaa niin, noh - ilman mitään tavaroita ollaan juuri tuossa rajoilla. Monesti olisi kiva ottaa kamera mukaan sekä tripodi, niin jo siinä on painoa extra 10-15 kg.

----------


## JackOja

> Nyt on ensimmäiset testilenkit, eli pari työmatkaa takana Secanilla. ...



Ruoholahdessa tänään joskus neljän jälkeen? Kävelin kaupungille päin ja ihan kuin olisi Secan vilahtanut ohi.

----------


## Jukka

En ollut itse sielläpäin, mutta eikös näitä ollut myyty Suomeen jo aika paljon...

----------


## scellus

Mutta minäpä näin pyöräkellarissa Haagassa, heti ovenpielessä vasemmalla, vihreän Sutra LTD:n. Kenenkäs se on?  :Hymy:

----------


## pätkä

> Rose Bikesilta tullut uudet Gravel + Cyclo -vehkeet;
> 
> https://www.rosebikes.fi/backroad

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Nyt on ensimmäiset testilenkit, eli pari työmatkaa takana Secanilla.



Nää kuvalinkit meni hajalle jo.

----------


## Jukka

Näköjään hävis koko viesti, kun yritin kännyllä korjata. Hyvin toimii mobiilipuoli...

Eli pari testilenkkiä nyt takana Secanilla ja ei ole kyllä turhaan kehuttu tätä runkoa. Tässä yhdistyy mukavuus ja polkemistehokkuus todella mainiosti. Verrattaessa vaimon Specialized Awoliin, jolla poljin keväällä itsekin n. 2 tkm, niin Secanin runko on herkempi ohjaukseltaan, jäykempi sieltä mistä pitää (eli voima välittyy tiehen paremmin) ja paljon mukavampikin. Matala paino ei ollut osaspeksauksessa tärkeintä, joten siihen nähden tuo vähän yli 9 kg:n paino on todella hyvä. Ainoastaan istuintolppa on oikeastaan ainoa varsinainen keventelyosa, mutta sekin tuli valittua mainostetun mukavuutensa takia (Ritchey Flexlogic). Viikonlopun hommana olis laittaa tankonauhat vielä paikoilleen.

Laitetaas kuvat uudestaan, jos nyt näkyis:

----------


## Stemu

En halua aloittaa uutta aihetta, enkä löytänyt kysymystäni käsittelevää aihetta, joten ajattelin tänne laittaa tiedustelua jos joku arvon foorumilaisista osaisi vinkata sopivaa pyörää tai linkkiä aiheeseen.

Eli viimeisten 4 vuoden aikana ajenut monilla pyörillä ja todennut, että cyclocross / gg tyylinen pyörä on minulle oikea. Ongelmana on liian raskaat välitykset. Käy pitkässä "juoksussa" polvien ja hermojen päälle, kun ei pysty mäessä tai kuorman kera pyörittämään tarpeeksi kevyesti / nopeasta 80-100 rpm. Ainoastaan jäykkäperäisessä 29er maasturissa oli tarpeeksi "alhaiset" vaihteet ja siinä ongelmaksi tulee 3x10 eli aivan liikaa vaihteita ja kolmannes / puolet turhia.

Esimerkkejä välityksistä.
Kona Rove ST 40 x 11-42 = 26-100 gear inches 
Kona Sutra LTD 36 x 11-42 = 23-89 gear inches.
Canyon Pahtlite Hybrid/Fitness 28/38 x 11-42 (Shimano SLX 2x11) 18-94 gear inches

Mielestäni lähellä täydellistä olisi 28/44 x 11-42 = 18-109. Eli 28 x 11-42 kun on reissu kamat mukana ja 44 x 11-42 muulloin.
Eli haussa cx/gg pyörä, fitness pyörän vaihteilla. Löytyykö markkinoilta moista vai jääkö vaihtoehdoksi vain kasata oma pyörä?

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Löytyykö markkinoilta moista vai jääkö vaihtoehdoksi vain kasata oma pyörä?



Onneksi eturattaiden vaihto on suht halpaa ja helppoa. Eli minusta kannattaa valita mieleinen 2 x 11 vaihteinen pyörä muiden ominaisuuksien mukaan ja sitten vaihtaa siihen eturattaat.

----------


## arctic biker

Alucrossari sai vasta Praxiksen kammet 48/32 rattailla ja pakaksi XT 11-32 jonka pidempihäkkinen Ultegra hyvin hoitaa. Pakan keskellä on kahden piikin erot eli ei kadenssille haittaa ole.

----------


## Kalle H

Mulla on nyt kanssa syksyksi/talveksi kevyet välityksen Gravelissa. Edessä 38T ja takana 11-40T (sunrace). Vaihtajana toimii sramin rival medium häkillä, joka tuntuu toimivan tuon pakan kanssa yllättävän hyvin.

Tällä nousee jo vaikka puuhun. Aikaisemmin olis 11-36 ja se oo joskus loskaisessa ylämäessä raskaan kuorman kanssa jo vähän raskas. Tälläkin välityksellä ajaa vielä "helposti" 30km/h keskarilla, eli yläpää piisaa mulle.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Vaikutti kiinnostavalta, joten soittelin Gravel-versiosta lisäinfoa ja seuraavaa sain selville:
> - vakiokiekoista ei vielä tarkkoja tietoja saatavilla. Tubeless. Max kuorma 110kg. Saa vaihdettua custom-kiekkoihin, jos haluaa enemmän. Jos kuski varusteltuna ~90kg, pyörä varusteinen ilman kiekkoja ~8kg, mukaan saisi peräti ~12kg
> - lokareiden kanssa pitäisi mennä vakio 38 renkaat ja 35 nastat
> - käy standardi lokarit ja tavarateline. Telineelle vain yksi kiinnitys sillassa. Trekking-osastolta löytyy myös täysin varusteltu ultegra Randonneur-malli, jossa ehkä ongelmana dynamo ja kiinteät johdot valoille, jos haluaa välillä purkaa varusteita
> - vaihtoehtoinen kampisarja on ehkä cyclocross-mallia, tiedot puuttuu
> - Ei esillä Suomessa lähiaikoina. Käyttämättömän pyörän palautuskulu ilmeisesti 200e. Tämä tekee ostamisesta haastavaa



Vertailin Backroadia eteisessä olevaan Xeon crossiin, siis edelliseen 2018 - malliin. Minusta pyörä vaikuttaa olevan täysin sama, pl. nimi ja väritys. Noita Xeoneita varmaan on Suomessa monella, katsottavaksi ja kokeiltavaksi asti.

Omasta mielestäni kerrassaan mainio, monikäyttöinen ja ainakin gravel-rengastuksella nautittava ajettava.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Late_h

Komea on tuo Rosen Backroad, mutta keskiö vaikuttaa olevan myös varsinaisessa gravel mallissa cyclomaisen korkealla (bb drop 60mm). Ymmärtääkseni gravel pyörissä bb dropit olleet luokkaa 70mm ja enemmän. En sitten tiedä kuinka suuri merkitys tuolla on.

----------


## frp

Rosen pyörissä (ainakin käyräsarvisissa) taitaa olla kautta linjan keskiöt aika korkealla. Se onkin niiden suurin vika mun mielestä, mutta löytyy niitä silti 3 taloudesta ja backroadia voisi harkita neljänneksi.

----------


## hsr

Ajelen nyt karvan verran alle 10kg painoisella cyclolla ja olen ollut siihen melko tyytyväinen. Nyt on kuitenkin tulossa mojova veronpalautus ja täytän ensi vuonna pyöreitä, joten olen harkinnut sähkövaihteisen pyörän hankintaa itselleni synttärilahjaksi. Voisi ehkä hankkia cyclon rinnalle maantiepyörän mutta toisaalta ehkä haluaisin pärjätä yhdellä pyörällä. Ajelen aika paljon asfaltin lisäksi latupohjilla ja hiekkateillä ja usein samalla lenkillä asfaltilla ja hiukan huonommalla pinnalla. Rose Backroad ja Canyon Grail vaikuttavat mielenkiintoisilta vaihtoehdoilta. Myös joku maantiepyörä johon mahtuu hiukan leveämmät renkaat, esim. Canyon Endurace CF SL Disc 8.0 Di2,  voisi tulle kysymykseen. Kiinteitä lokareita tai tarakkaa en tähän pyörään aio asentaa. Ajatuksia/ehdotuksia?

----------


## Kalle H

^ Jos kiinteille lokareille ja/tai leveämmille renkaille on käyttöä, niin ei sitten cycloa kannata ainakaan väkisin myydä. 

Tuollainen endurance toimii kyllä varmaan kivasti suht hyvin hyvillä alustoilla sekä muutenkin 3-vuodenajan käytössä. Mutta en kyllä näkisi, että sellainen korvaa gravel-pyörää huonommalla soratiellä saati sitten talvella.

Mulla on itsellä sekä maantiepyörä, että graveli eikä nää kyllä toisiaan korvaa. Parasta on se, että Gravelissa voi olla aina lokarit ja varusteet kiinni ja tuolla vajaa 7kg asfaltti tykillä voi sitten käydä ajamassa ne nopeat ajot.

Oon pitkään miettinyt sellaisista do it all -pyörää, mutta aina sitä joutuisi säätämään  esim sataisen sorajon ja nopean asfaltti ajon välillä, joten kaksi pyörää on kätevämpi.

Sähkövaihteista en sitten tiedä mitään kun nuo Sramin 1x systeemit ovat toimineet mulla moitteetta, joten en ole osannut sähköjä kaivata.

----------


## makton

Itselläni ollut tämän vuoden mallia oleva backroad nyt vuoden verran käytössä ja omiin ajoihin pyörä sopii hyvin, varsinkin 40mm gravelking sk:lla. Varsin monikäyttöinen pyörä.

Talveksi halusin kuitenkin vähän järeämpää rengasta alle, käppyräsarvilla, joten 27.5+ vaihtui cutthroat projektiin. Keula on kyllä yllättävänkin korkea ja miettinyt, että olisiko tuolle Salsan haarukalle jotain matalampaa vaihtoehtoa. Toki olisi voinut ylipäätään valita hieman neutraalimman pyörän, esim bombtrack hook ext-c, mutta cutthroatin leveämpi rengastilavuus houkutteli.

----------


## Jami2003

Miten mahtaa löydä keskiö korkeuden jos laittaa matalamman keulan. Ei näytä ainakaan kuvissa tuo keskiö olevan mitenkään liian korkealla originaali Keulan kanssa.

----------


## makton

> Miten mahtaa löydä keskiö korkeuden jos laittaa matalamman keulan. Ei näytä ainakaan kuvissa tuo keskiö olevan mitenkään liian korkealla originaali Keulan kanssa.



Samaa miettinyt itsekin, keulaahan ei toki tarvitsisi laskea mitenkään dramaattisesti, vain sen verran että pääsisi eroon omaan makuun liiallisesta maastopyörämäisyydestä.

----------


## Kalle H

Itse jotenkin kuvittelisin, että tuollaiseen Cuttroathiin sopisi juuri vähän korkeampi asento sekä loivempi keula. Etenkin kun alla on maasturimaista rengasta.

Keulan lyhentämisessä on se ongelma että keskiö laskee, toe overlap pahenee ja keulakulma jyrkkenee. Ja muutenkin koko paketti "kippaa" eteen.


Edit: millaisia neuloja tuohon muuten olis irtomyynnissä jos keulaa tiputtaisi sentin tai kaksi?

----------


## ilppis

> Tämmöstä käypäisen oloista ja aivan järkihintaista (taiwanilaista) brittiterästä ilmestynyt markkinoille niiden kiusaksi, jotka teräisen perään haikailee ja joita ei pikalinkkuloiset ahista:



Fearless Vulture

Tälläinen polttelee kauheasti.
Tiedän että näitä ainakin yksi suomeen rantautunut. Jos satut omistamaan tälläisen, niin nakkaa viestiä, josko sitä olisi mahdollisuus tulla koeajamaan. Kokemukset kippurasarvisista nolla ja hiukan arveluttaa sokkona ostaa. Siltikin tämä jostain syystä on kiinnostavamman oloinen kuin suurin osa kaupasta löytyvistä pyöristä, vaikkei ole edes upein, nopein, kevein eikä kallein... Ei järjellä vaan tunteella, vai mitensenytoli

----------


## Epari66

Vaikka xxl ja white merkin pyörät eivät ole kovin suurta arvostusta saaneet, kiinnostaisi kuulla mielipiteitä ja kommetteja White gx pro 18 gravelpyörästä. Ensimmäinen "kunnollinen" fillari olisi hakusessa ja gravel tai cc kiinnostaisi.

Nyt olisi white tarjouksessa:
https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-pro-18-m...143986_1_style

----------


## hitlike

> Vaikka xxl ja white merkin pyörät eivät ole kovin suurta arvostusta saaneet, kiinnostaisi kuulla mielipiteitä ja kommetteja White gx pro 18 gravelpyörästä. Ensimmäinen "kunnollinen" fillari olisi hakusessa ja gravel tai cc kiinnostaisi.
> 
> Nyt olisi white tarjouksessa:
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-pro-18-m...143986_1_style



Plussat:
+Shimpan hydrauliset kahvat (tuskin löytyy tuohon rahaan gravelia nestejarrulla oikein mistään ja itse pidän nestejarrua jo poikkeuksetta vaatimuksena)
+"Täysi" Tiagra, ei säästelty esim kampisarjalla. Perusvarmaa kamaa.
+Pääset koeajamaan ennen ostoa

Miinukset:
-Ruma maalaus
-10.4kg paino tuntuu painavahkolta kalliisiin pyöriin tottuneille mutta toisaalta pitkälle alle tonnin pyöräksi todennäköisesti ihan kepeä.
-Kiekoista hankala löytää tietoa, mutta epäilen että eivät ole mitkään kovin kevyet/arvokkaat. 

Yleisesti ottaen hyvä pyörä 850 euroon, kiteytettynä jos haluaisit_ oleellisesti_ parempaa joutuisi budjettua nostamaan todennäköisesti kaksinkertaiseksi. Jos joskus haluaa keventää voi olla että 299€ Huntin kiekoilla ja tubeleksellä lähtee ~kilo.

----------


## MarkusT82

Ostin itse kyseisen pyörän heinäkuussa työmatkafillariksi tarjouksesta 700e. Olen ollut tosi tyytyväinen. Hintaan nähden hyvä paketti. Vaihteisto piti säätää alkuun uusiksi, mutta sitten vaan ajoa. Painaa toki, mutta omaan käyttöön sillä ei ole väliä. Ja toki sijoittamalla muutamia satasia kiekkoihin, saa painoa pois. Hyvin tuolla on kelaillut pidemmätkin 4-5h lenkit myös asfaltilla.

----------


## veehoo

> Ostin itse kyseisen pyörän heinäkuussa työmatkafillariksi tarjouksesta 700e. Olen ollut tosi tyytyväinen. Hintaan nähden hyvä paketti. Vaihteisto piti säätää alkuun uusiksi, mutta sitten vaan ajoa. Painaa toki, mutta omaan käyttöön sillä ei ole väliä. Ja toki sijoittamalla muutamia satasia kiekkoihin, saa painoa pois. Hyvin tuolla on kelaillut pidemmätkin 4-5h lenkit myös asfaltilla.



Minkä kokoinen runko versus kuskin mitta? Itsellä mittaa 184cm ja inseam n.87. Whiten koko-opas kertoo cyklo/gravel pyörille kooksi l/56, mutta kyseinen pyörä omaa nettisivuilla vain koot m/55 ja l/58. Vähän arvon nyt noiden välillä..löytyyköhän geometriataulukoita netin syövereistä?

----------


## Laerppi

http://whitebikes.com/bikes/gx-pro-18/

----------


## MarkusT82

Olen 177cm. Inseam 84. Koko on m/55. Stemmi 12 cm. Tykkään matalasta ajoasennosta.

----------


## Freeze

Katselin itsekin tuota White GX pro 18 mallia netistä, mutta ei oikein avautunut mikä koko olisi sopiva. Pituus 182 ja jalan sisämitta 86. Hinta olisi kyllä houkutteleva. Kyselin asiakaspalvelustakin, mutta ei ollut apua.

----------


## KKS

Onko täällä ketään jolla on Canyon Grail? Jotenkin tuntuu että aika vähissä on ollut ostajat Suomessa kun en ole löytänyt yhtään joka kertoisi kokemuksiaan pyörästä. Ainoa juttu jonka olen löytänyt on Velogin testi.

----------


## JanneKii

> Onko täällä ketään jolla on Canyon Grail? Jotenkin tuntuu että aika vähissä on ollut ostajat Suomessa kun en ole löytänyt yhtään joka kertoisi kokemuksiaan pyörästä. Ainoa juttu jonka olen löytänyt on Velogin testi.



Toiseksi uusimassa Fillari-lehdessä tuo oli arvosteltu, sieltä voi saada jotain osviittaa.

----------


## hitlike

> Katselin itsekin tuota White GX pro 18 mallia netistä, mutta ei oikein avautunut mikä koko olisi sopiva. Pituus 182 ja jalan sisämitta 86. Hinta olisi kyllä houkutteleva. Kyselin asiakaspalvelustakin, mutta ei ollut apua.



Soita kivijalan pyöräosastolle tai kysy whitebikes.com, en ihmettele että aspa tietää yksittäisestä tuotteesta hirveästi kun pyörät kuitenkin aika pieni osa koko valikoimaa. Äkkiseltään veikkaisin että aika huoletta voisit tuon 55 senttisen ottaa, eikös Whitet ole aika isoja/pitkiä pyöriä? Ainakin näin tähän asti ovat foorumilaiset kertoneet. Jos nyt kuitenkin menisi valinta pieleen niin voihan sen seuraavalla reissulla lähimpään cityyn palauttaa kivijalkaan.

----------


## Freeze

Näin pähkäilin itsekin White GX Pron kanssa. Pistin 55 koon tilaukseen. Jos ei ole sopivaa kokoa niin laittaa takaisin kauppaan. Eihän tuo mikään Mersu ole, mutta ihan toimiva peli lienee ja kolme huoltoa samaan hintaan on ihan ok.

----------


## TERU

Käyttöpyörä tuosta syntyy ja kokokin on sopiva. Katsoin rungon geometrian kasaamon sivuilta, kokoja on vain kolme, tuo keskimmäinen sopii n. 180 cm mittaiselle, samoin muukin mitoitus. Noissa rungoissa on melkoisen pienet kokoerot ja tuo niin tärkeä satulakulma kaikissa sama, mutta käyttöpyörässä tuollakin kulmalla tulee toimeen kahdella muunkin kokoisella rungoilla. Putkiosilla tarvittaessa loppusilaus. Kisavälinet erikseen.😊

----------


## pee

> ...eikös Whitet ole aika isoja/pitkiä pyöriä?



Pitkiä ovat jo rungoltaan, mutta kun lisäksi stemmi on pitkä, tankokin vaikuttaa paljon vievän eteenpäin ja kahvatkin tuntuivat pitkiltä, niin minulle tuo ei olisi ilman virittelyä sopinut. 

Onko nuo Tiagra-kahvat oikeasti pidemmät kuin muut vastaavat?

----------


## Shamus

Nyt rupeaa olemaan kunnossa...

----------


## Taneli79

Kiinnostavan näköinen Salsa. Miten toimii tarkoituksessaan vs jäykkäperä, krossari, monsteri...?

----------


## Taneli79

Epäilyttävän positiivinen arvio Secanista: https://road.cc/content/review/24800...t-cycles-secan.

----------


## Jukka

Arvostelu vaikuttaa kyllä ehkä liiankin positiiviselta, mutta on tuo Secan kyllä uskomattoman onnistunut runko ainakin näin parin viikon kokemuksella. Ainahan Brittimedia on vetänyt hieman kotiinpäin, niinkuin kaikkien muidenkin maiden mediat yleensä arvosteluissa. David Arthur päätyi tosiaan ostamaan tuollaisen myös itselleen ja tuntui olevan siitä kovin innoissaan sosiaalisen median puolella. Tietenkin hinta on voinut olla jotain muuta kuin ovh hänelle, tai sitten ei...

Tuossa rungossa on kyllä onnistuttu todella hyvin yhdistämään mukavuus ja poljintehokkuus nykyisillä jäykkyyshyväksynnillä. Hieman liioitellen voisi sanoa, että tuo on mukavampi ajaa ulkoilu- ja kevyenliikenteenväyliä pitkin noilla 40 mm Gravelkingeillä kuin oma toinen pyörä, Genesis Longitude, jossa on sentään 2.25'' maastorenkaat. Vaimon Specialized Awoliin verrattuna nuo ovat ihan eri maailmasta (tai ainakin maanosasta...). Kun kahden kilon runkoon laitetaan 0.5-1 kg ylimääräistä terästä paksumpien putkien muodossa, niin sen kyllä huomaa ajossa heti. Tätähän esim. Stenu on täällä pitkään kertonutkin. Tietenkin kustomvalmistajilta saisi vielä kevyempiä runkoja, mutta niissä ei yleensä toteudu tuo putkien profilointi tietyn suuntaisten voimien hallintaan, kuten tuossa Secanissa on Fairlight on päässyt toteuttamaan. Tähän kun yhdistetään monipuolinen rengastusmahdollisuus 68 mm keskiöllä, niin vaikea tuosta on olla pitämättä. Itselläkin on tietenkin alkuhuumaa tuohon tällä hetkellä, eli pieni varaus vielä näihin(-kin) höpinöihin...

----------


## EvilOne

Tuo Secan on kyllä hieno, maistuisi kyllä. Mistä ostit?

----------


## Jukka

Kiitos, näitä taitaa saada vain suoraan valmistajalta, eli Fairlight Cycles, tai itse asiassa brittiläinen pyöräkauppa Swift Cycles oli siinä välissä (näkymättömänä) välikätenä. Huomatkaa, että tuo näkyvä hinta on vain varausmaksu (deposit), sivuilta löytyvästä Lookbookista löytyy valmiit kokoonpanot hintoineen. Itse ostin pelkän rungon ja kasailin siihen itseäni miellyttävän kokonaisuuden.

----------


## EvilOne

> Kiitos, näitä taitaa saada vain suoraan valmistajalta, eli Fairlight Cycles, tai itse asiassa brittiläinen pyöräkauppa Swift Cycles oli siinä välissä (näkymättömänä) välikätenä. Huomatkaa, että tuo näkyvä hinta on vain varausmaksu (deposit), sivuilta löytyvästä Lookbookista löytyy valmiit kokoonpanot hintoineen. Itse ostin pelkän rungon ja kasailin siihen itseäni miellyttävän kokonaisuuden.



Juu, tulikin jo käytyä lukemassa tuosta kasailustasi tässä välissä :-) Hieno on peli ja epäilemättä mukava ajaa! 

Ja sitten Fairlightin sivuille...

----------


## scellus

Salsalta vanhojen mallien uusia iteraatioita, hieman ketjun aiheeseen liittyen: http://www.bikepacking.com/news/salsa-2019-all-road/

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Onkohan Fargon tyylisille 29x2,6" droppitankopyörälle paljon kysyntää? Ehkä tuommoista pitäisi koittaa, mutta lähtökohtaisesti tuntuu vähän oudolta pyörältä. Toisaalta olisihan tuollainen "erikoisuus" kiva tallissa... Warbirdin haarukkamounteille iso plussa.

----------


## makton

Samaa pähkäilin cutthroatin kanssa projektin speksauksen ja kasauksen aikana. Jos haluaa hieman erikoisempaa droppitankoista pyörää, leveämpää rengastilavuutta, kiinnitysmahdollisuuksia jne, mutta kuitenkin niin että pyörä olisi tuntumaltaan lähempänä totuttua perus GG kokoonpanoa, niin cuttroathia sai viedä aika kauas siitä millaiseksi pyörä on alunperin tarkoitettu.

2019 cutthroatin runkosetin musta väritys kyllä miellyttää omaa silmää, ei vain jaksanut odottaa 3kk. Jo aikaisemmin esitelty uusi warbirdikin olisi varsin varteenotettava vaihtoehto Rosen backroadille.

Cutthroatin valmistusmäärät ainakin taitavat olla varsin pieniä, eli mitään valtavirran pyöriähän nuo eivät ole.

----------


## Isä nitro

Olen jostain syystä katsonut himoiten Kinesis Tripster ATta. Britit eli omat ovat pitäneet kovasti mölyä tästä. Ajattelin että josko rungon hinta laskisi niin tilaisin. Eilen kävin Winstanley bikesin sivuilla ja sieltä löytyi 60 cm 660 euron hintaan. Pohdin pitkään että kele otetaan tuo räväkkä keltainen ja sitten taas järkevä minä (real me?) puolsi sinistä. Päädyin lopulta keltaiseen huomiotalouden hengessä.

Tänään olikin eilinen 20% alennus vaihtunut sitten 10% ja saatavuus ennakkovaraukseksi. Omani on jo lähtenyt kohti kotimaata. Sitten alkoikin pohdinta kuinka tehdä jo olemassa olevasta 105- setistä 1 x 11 tyyppinen. Ja sieltähän tuli vastaan Woolf tooth. Eilisehtoolla tilasin sitten vielä kahteen kiekkosettiin sovitteet 12-milliselle thru-akselillle.

----------


## mantis

Tuli hommattua uus cc/gg pyörä, mutta siinä ei ole lokareille lainkaan kiinnikkeitä. Internet haku ei oikein tuota osumia niin tietääkö joku mistä sais tuollaiset clip-on lokarit n 38m renkaalle? Eli vähän kuin sks racebladet mut vaan paljon leveemmät.
Toinen vaihtoehto ois sitten laittaa pysyvästi esim jotkut bluemelsit, mutta jotakin adaptereita näihin pitäis jostain hankkia mutta mistä?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minä hain tuollaiset Etrasta. 20 mm putkelle 16 mm kannake kiristyi hienosti. Maalasin ne vielä mustaksi ennen asennusta...

https://nordic.kramp.com/store/agro-...product/289835

----------


## mantis

Noilla hoituu alakiinnityspisteet ja takahaarukan silta, hyvä homma! Mites etuhaarukan yläkiinnitys jos ei oo haarukassa reikää?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mä väsäsin senkin noiden avulla. Mutta 29" maasturin jäykkään keulaan...

----------


## hartsu

> Noilla hoituu alakiinnityspisteet ja takahaarukan silta, hyvä homma! Mites etuhaarukan yläkiinnitys jos ei oo haarukassa reikää?



Jos haarukan kaulaputki on alapuolelta avointa mallia niin voi varmaan soveltaa SKS Shockboardin kiinnitykseen tarkoitettuja hiluja.
Eli tuollaista expanderia 
Sarjassa on niitä erikokoisille reijille. https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ockblade-30411

Itse laitoin hiilikuituhaarukkaan jossa on alumiininen kaulaputki sellaisen systeemin että löin sinne putkeen alakautta 1" kaulaputkelle tarkoitetun tähtimutterin kun se sattui sinne sopimaan. Tuli todella tukeva kiinnitys.
Lokasuojaan sitten vaan reikä ja litteäkantaisella ruuvilla kiinni.

----------


## Joni.O

Onko täällä kukaan päässyt vielä livenä näkemään Rosen uutta backroad mallia? 
Backroad on itsellä yksi vahva vaihtoehto uudeksi pyöräksi kun haussa olisi pyörä gravel-käyttöön ja yhtäläillä cx-pyöränä kapeammilla renkailla. Onko porukalla millaiset kokemukset ylipäätään Rosen pyöristä? Mikä voisi olla hyvä kilpailija tuolle?

----------


## JYLY

Salsa julkaissut uuden 2019 Warbirdin:

https://salsacycles.com/bikes/warbir...bon_tiagra_700


Asiaan täysin liittymättä, saako Canyon Grailiin asennettua siististi dropper postin sisäisillä piuhoituksilla?

----------


## Mohkku

Feltin roadplus-malli ei taida olla vielä täällä ollut:
https://eu-en.feltbicycles.com/collections/breed

----------


## pätkä



----------


## Puskis

Pinarelloon voi luottaa. Melkeen yhtä hirveä kuin De Rosa Tango.

----------


## JackOja

Toi vinoputki näyttää siltä kuin sisällä olisi akku(ja).

----------


## Isä nitro

Siis ihan hirvee, onneksi me ostamme Kanjoneita ja Spessuja ja mitä niitä nyt on ettei tartte hiekkateillä tuollaisia katsella.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Onko täällä kukaan päässyt vielä livenä näkemään Rosen uutta backroad mallia? 
> Backroad on itsellä yksi vahva vaihtoehto uudeksi pyöräksi kun haussa olisi pyörä gravel-käyttöön ja yhtäläillä cx-pyöränä kapeammilla renkailla. Onko porukalla millaiset kokemukset ylipäätään Rosen pyöristä? Mikä voisi olla hyvä kilpailija tuolle?



Mun nähdäkseni backroadin runko on sama kuin aiemmassa Xeon crossissa ja gravelissa oli. Mulla on käytössä graveloitu cross (lue vaihdettu gravel gummit), eikä pyörästä voi pahaa sanaa sanoa. Jäykkä mutta mukava runko, sopiva geometria maantiehenkiseen gravelointiin ja polkuiluun ja hyvät osat kohtuuhintaan. Palvelee erinomaisesti menohaluisena yleispyöränä. Rosesta ei ole muuten omaa kokemusta, mutta on niitä ajokaverit kehuneet.

----------


## stenu

Tämä 2019 Sutra LTD -testiraportti Madeiralta on kivaa luettavaa. Enemmän ehkä Madeiran vuoksi kuin Sutran, mutta siitäkin huolimatta.

----------


## Munarello

> Pinarello Grevil



Tuolle onkin käyttöä jo ensi kesänä Tourilla!  :Hymy:

----------


## scellus

> Tämä 2019 Sutra LTD -testiraportti Madeiralta on kivaa luettavaa. Enemmän ehkä Madeiran vuoksi kuin Sutran, mutta siitäkin huolimatta.



Rove LTD ja Madeira tarkoitit varmaan, tai sitten Sutra on piilotettu tosi hyvin tai osuu johonkin sokeaan täplään päässäni.

----------


## Puskis

part one, eli varmaan yhdessä kuvassa näkyvä Sutra LTD ja Libret tulevat myös käsittelyyn.

----------


## Mohkku

> Feltin roadplus-malli ei taida olla vielä täällä ollut:
> https://eu-en.feltbicycles.com/collections/breed



Saman merkin adventuremalli:

https://eu-en.feltbicycles.com/collections/broam

Melko samanhenkisiä ovat keskenään gravel ja adventure.

----------


## stenu

> Rove LTD ja Madeira tarkoitit varmaan, tai sitten Sutra on piilotettu tosi hyvin tai osuu johonkin sokeaan täplään päässäni.



Juu meni Konat sekasin. Onneks saari sentään meni oikein..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

Minkä vuoksi pitää olla noin julmettu emäputki, jos sitä pitää kompensoida -17 tms. asteisella stemmillä?

----------


## Juha Jokila

^nythän siinä on säätöalue kohdillaan aiottuun käyttötarkoitukseen. Kuvaa varten noin päin ja kun stemmin kääntää, niin voidaan oikeasti käyttää alaotettakin retkiajoon.

----------


## plr

Stemmi näyttää minusta hyvältä noin.

----------


## Spire

Millaiseksi olette mieltäneet gravel pyörien elinikäodotteen? Bombtrackin Hook EXT-C houkuttaisi kovasti, mutta vähän mietityttää kauanko pyörä pysyy kasassa jatkuvassa hiekkakylvyssä.

Nykyinen alle 1000 euron 1x11 budjettigravel on vajaan kauden ajoissa jo hioutunut sen verran paljon, että noin iso taloudellinen panostus tuntuu melko raskaalta. Pyörää olen kuitenkin suojaillut teipein ja pitkin lokasuojin, sekä suihkutellut vähintään joka toisen lenkin välein.

Sramin ketju antautuu hiekalle 1000-1500 kilometrin kohdalla, takapakan ahkerimmin käytetyt keskirattaat kestävät omassa ajossa 2-3000 km.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## atv87

> Millaiseksi olette mieltäneet gravel pyörien elinikäodotteen? Bombtrackin Hook EXT-C houkuttaisi kovasti, mutta vähän mietityttää kauanko pyörä pysyy kasassa jatkuvassa hiekkakylvyssä.
> 
> Nykyinen alle 1000 euron 1x11 budjettigravel on vajaan kauden ajoissa jo hioutunut sen verran paljon, että noin iso taloudellinen panostus tuntuu melko raskaalta. Pyörää olen kuitenkin suojaillut teipein ja pitkin lokasuojin, sekä suihkutellut vähintään joka toisen lenkin välein.
> 
> Sramin ketju antautuu hiekalle 1000-1500 kilometrin kohdalla, takapakan ahkerimmin käytetyt keskirattaat kestävät omassa ajossa 2-3000 km.



Kyyl ainakin seuraavat 10-15 vuotta suunnittelin painelevan menemään nykyisellä teräsrunkoisella. Vanha työmatkajuhta jouti kiertoon ja Sutra LTD -19 tuli fätin ja muovisen maantiekoneen kaveriks 8/2018. Nyt kilometrejä 1100km. Ehkä 80% sorateitä. Pitkät loksut paikoillaan nyt n. kk ajan. Aika nopeesti sulla antautunut kettinki :S Tarvii keväällä kahtella onko täälläkin jo Sramin voimansiirto valmis.

----------


## Moska

> Sramin ketju antautuu hiekalle 1000-1500 kilometrin kohdalla, takapakan ahkerimmin käytetyt keskirattaat kestävät omassa ajossa 2-3000 km.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Sramiltakin taitaa olla useamman laatuista ketjua ja ainakin kmc ketjuissa on isot erot käyttöiässä mallien välillä. 
Ja mitä "likaisemmat" olosuhteet niin sitä tärkeämpää on että ketjurasva ei kerää likaa, joka sitten kuluttaa esim rattaat.

----------


## Isä nitro

Tuota, erotetaanpa nyt kuitenkin pyörän runko ja ”kulutusosat”. Rungollahan mennään vaikka kuinka kauan ja ketjuja taas pitää vaihtaa ajosta riippuen 1500 - 3000 km välein riippuen olosuhteista.  Etu- ja takarattaita yleensä hieman harvemmin, kuten jo edellä tuotiin esiin. En usko että kovinkaan moni meistä pohtii tuon rungon kestävyyttä ellei siihen ole jotain erityissyy.

Ainoa mieleeni tuleva ja ainakin epääkaupunkiseudulla vallitseva erityissyy voi jollain olla se, että ei halua altistaa teräsrunkoista kuljintaan alati lisääntyvälle suolakylvylle. Siitä taas enemmän toisessa säikeessä, joka alkaa varmaan pian aktivoitua.

Mutta tuo Boombtrack on tietääkseni hiilikuitua. Itselläni oli aikaanaan reilusti yli kolmen tonnin arvoinen hiilikuituinren kuljin hiekkatierytistelyyn enkä ole sitä säästellyt ja sillä mennään edelleen.

----------


## stenu

> ^nythän siinä on säätöalue kohdillaan aiottuun käyttötarkoitukseen. Kuvaa varten noin päin ja kun stemmin kääntää, niin voidaan oikeasti käyttää alaotettakin retkiajoon.



Entäs, jos haluaakin välillä laittaa sliksit alle ja ajella asfalttilenkkiä maastoajoasentoa aerodynaamisemmin? Noissa säädöissä taitaa kahvat olla aikalailla samassa tasossa satulan kanssa. Vaikea kuvitella, miksi kukaan haluaisi tanko enää yhtään ylemmäs, edes retkiajossa. Mutta mistäpä sitä muiden mieltymyksistä tietää...

----------


## JackOja

> Millaiseksi olette mieltäneet gravel pyörien elinikäodotteen?



Omastani odotan loppuelämän fillaria. Eli sellaiset 15-25 vuotta vielä.





> Nykyinen alle 1000 euron 1x11 budjettigravel on vajaan kauden ajoissa jo hioutunut sen verran paljon...



Hioutunut? Mitä se haittaa?





> Sramin ketju antautuu hiekalle 1000-1500 kilometrin kohdalla, takapakan ahkerimmin käytetyt keskirattaat kestävät omassa ajossa 2-3000 km.



Puhdas voimansiirto kuluu hitaammin.

Mutta tosi on, itselläkin tuntuis gg:n ketjut ja rattaat kuluvan nopeammin kuin maastopyörien. Hiekka ja pöly syö metallia enempi kuin muta. Suolattuja väyliä välttelen mahdottomuuksien mukaan.

----------


## Spire

Rungon kestävyydestä en sinänsä ole huolissani, kosmeettinen kuluma on oma juttunsa. Mutta putkiosia lukuunottamatta lähes koko pyörä onkin sitten ainakin jollakin tasolla kuluvaa osaa, joiden hiekankesto hieman itseä ainakin arveluttaa. Kiekkojen laakereiden suojaus tietysti, mutta myös kaikki muut komponentit, jotka liikkuvat toisiaan vasten ja ovat alttiita tuolle joka paikkaan pääsevälle hiekalle.

Puhtaan voimansiirron ja oikeanlaisen voitelun allekirjoitan kyllä, mutta märkä hiekka tarttuu kyllä ihan millä aineella kyllästettyyn ketjuun tosi tehokkaasti.

Jatkuvalla putsaamisella ja voitelulla noita ongelmia takuulla välttää, mutta liiallisuuksiin menevä huollon ja puhtaanapidon tarve sotii kyllä käyttöesine ajatusta vastan

----------


## paaton

> Minkä vuoksi pitää olla noin julmettu emäputki, jos sitä pitää kompensoida -17 tms. asteisella stemmillä?



Minusta lähes kaikki gravell pyörät on pilattu tolkuttoman korkealla emäputkella. Focuksen parlane näyttää samanlaiselta kirahvilta.

----------


## pätkä

Joo, katselin joskus Spessun Divergeä. Mulle sopivalla reachillä stack on n. 60 mm  :No huh!:  korkeampi kuin omassa toisessa maantiepyörässä. 605mm vs. 662mm. Outoja on mitoitukset.

----------


## Isä nitro

Hiekkatierymistely tosiaan syö minunkin mielestäni osia kaikkein eniten. Toisaalta ajelen hiekkateillä usein lähes samoja matkoja kuin maantiellä. Joten jos vaihdan maasto- ja gravelkalustoon ketjut ja muut kulutusosat noin kerran vuodessa, on maastossa kasassa ehkä joku 1200 km ja gravelosastolla hyvinkin joku 4000 km. Tällöin on jo toinen ketju menossa.

Yksi keskeinen seikka on pitää huolta siitä, että ketju ei ui öljyssä. Mitä enemmän on voiteluainetta ketjun ulkopinnassa, sitä enemmän se kerää epäpuhtauksia. Minkään muun kaluston voimansiirtoa en hoida yhtä usein ja huolellisesti kuin juuri gravelosastoa. Minä olen erittäin allerginen ketjuista lähtevälle rahinalle ja niinpä putsaankin niitä lähes päivittäin.

----------


## stenu

Ehkä 1x11 myös nopeuttaa kulumista jonkin verran?

Mä olen hyljännyt öljyt jo vuosia sitten ja luottanut Holmenkolin Lube Extremeen (ja Campagnoloon..  :Vink: ). Mä olen laiska pesemään ja ketjujen peseminen saattaa myös olla vähän kaksipiippuinen juttu. Varsinkin paineella pesten saa moskan vaan ujutettua sinne holkkien sisään. Yleensä vaan pyyhkäisen isoimmat pölyt tai ravat rätillä. Näppituntumalta väittäisin, että ketjujen likaantumisherkkyydessä on myös eroja. Ketjun vaihdan noin kerran vuodessa, yleensä krossikauden päätyttyä tai viimeistään keväällä kelien kuivuttua. Hiekkatie- ja cx-kilsoja tulee keskimäärin noin 4000/ketju. Pakka kestää yleensä kahdet-kolmet ketjut ja eturattaat vähintään pari pakanvaihtoa.

----------


## Isä nitro

Campa täyttä rautaa. Valitettavasti minulla toistaiseksi vain maantieosastolla. Siellä tuntuu kestävän ikuisesti. 

Minä puhallan ”pillillä” (kompuralla) ketjut usein. Tämähän vie samalla rasvat, mutta sitten perään liitos kerrallaan voitelua. Annan vaikuttaa seuraavaan aamuun ja sitten rätillä pyyhintä. Työlästäkö? On varmasti, mutta helpompaa kuin tuo pesu.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Entäs, jos haluaakin välillä laittaa sliksit alle ja ajella asfalttilenkkiä maastoajoasentoa aerodynaamisemmin? Noissa säädöissä taitaa kahvat olla aikalailla samassa tasossa satulan kanssa. Vaikea kuvitella, miksi kukaan haluaisi tanko enää yhtään ylemmäs, edes retkiajossa. Mutta mistäpä sitä muiden mieltymyksistä tietää...



Tää on käyrätankomiesten joku hokema, että pitää olla otteita, mutta 90% ajetaan kahvoilta. Kun tanko on ylempänä, voi alaotteeltakin oikeasti ajaa, niin kuin kai on alunperin ollut tarkoitus. Näkee sen vanhojen pyörien tankomuodosta ja miten jarrukahvat niissä on ollut, että kahvoille nojailu on tullut paljon myöhemmin. Pyörien on aina pitänyt olla räyhäkkään matalia, vaikka käytännössä sinne ei olla taivuttu ja sitten on ajeltu hankalasti jarruissa roikkuen > pehmustetta jarrukahvoihin.

Itse asiassa omalla pyörällä olen todennut, ettei yläkropan korkeus edes paljoa muutu kahvojen ja alaotteen välillä, vain käsien kulma muuttuu. Toki kyynärpäitä voi alaotteella koukistaa helpommin ja päästä näin alemmas alamäessä tai kovassa vastatuulessa.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Mä olen hyljännyt öljyt jo vuosia sitten ja luottanut Holmenkolin Lube Extremeen .



Tämä extreme lube kiinnitti huomioni. Käytätkö litkua vai sprayta ja haluatko pitää myyntipuheen (hissipuheen)?

----------


## paaton

> Tää on käyrätankomiesten joku hokema, että pitää olla otteita, mutta 90% ajetaan kahvoilta. Kun tanko on ylempänä, voi alaotteeltakin oikeasti ajaa, niin kuin kai on alunperin ollut tarkoitus. Näkee sen vanhojen pyörien tankomuodosta ja miten jarrukahvat niissä on ollut, että kahvoille nojailu on tullut paljon myöhemmin. Pyörien on aina pitänyt olla räyhäkkään matalia, vaikka käytännössä sinne ei olla taivuttu ja sitten on ajeltu hankalasti jarruissa roikkuen > pehmustetta jarrukahvoihin.
> 
> Itse asiassa omalla pyörällä olen todennut, ettei yläkropan korkeus edes paljoa muutu kahvojen ja alaotteen välillä, vain käsien kulma muuttuu. Toki kyynärpäitä voi alaotteella koukistaa helpommin ja päästä näin alemmas alamäessä tai kovassa vastatuulessa.



Niinpä. On maasturimiesten juttuja, että asento jollain tapaa muuttuisi ala- tai yläotteella ajaessa. Kädethän siinä vain paikkaa vaihtaa. Ja tuon vuoksi sen yläotteen kuuluukin olla riittävän alhaalla, muuten et vaan yksinkertaisesti pääse ajoasentoon.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^No, mulle tämä samahko ajoasennon korkeus tuli vasta tuon muodikkaan shallow drop ja short reach tangon myötä ja sopivalla stemmin korkeudella. Toki hieman vahingossa. Viivotin ja harppi auttaa hahmottamaan. Ja näin molempia asentoja voi oikeasti käyttää. 

paaton viittaa, että näin olisi tarkoituskin. No, eipä ole tullut juttuja vastaan tästä näkökulmasta. Ja suurin osa pyöristä näyttää sille, että ajoasennon korkeus todellakin muuttuu otteiden välillä. Useimmilla vielä niin paljon, että alaote on pelkkä koriste.

----------


## paaton

> ^No, mulle tämä samahko ajoasennon korkeus tuli vasta tuon muodikkaan shallow drop ja short reach tangon myötä ja sopivalla stemmin korkeudella. Toki hieman vahingossa. Viivotin ja harppi auttaa hahmottamaan. Ja näin molempia asentoja voi oikeasti käyttää. 
> 
> paaton viittaa, että näin olisi tarkoituskin. No, eipä ole tullut juttuja vastaan tästä näkökulmasta. Ja suurin osa pyöristä näyttää sille, että ajoasennon korkeus todellakin muuttuu otteiden välillä. Useimmilla vielä niin paljon, että alaote on pelkkä koriste.



No noinhan se menee. Käsihän voi liikutella minne vaan ja selkä pysyy samassa asennossa. Tuon vuoksi se tangon paikka ei ole edes mitenkään tarkka, kunhan asento ei vaan ole liian ahdas. Ja juu, ajan hiekallakin ihan samalla asennolla mitä maantiellä.

----------


## Mohkku

> Tää on käyrätankomiesten joku hokema, että pitää olla otteita, mutta 90% ajetaan kahvoilta. Kun tanko on ylempänä, voi alaotteeltakin oikeasti ajaa, niin kuin kai on alunperin ollut tarkoitus. Näkee sen vanhojen pyörien tankomuodosta ja miten jarrukahvat niissä on ollut, että kahvoille nojailu on tullut paljon myöhemmin. Pyörien on aina pitänyt olla räyhäkkään matalia, vaikka käytännössä sinne ei olla taivuttu ja sitten on ajeltu hankalasti jarruissa roikkuen > pehmustetta jarrukahvoihin.
> 
> Itse asiassa omalla pyörällä olen todennut, ettei yläkropan korkeus edes paljoa muutu kahvojen ja alaotteen välillä, vain käsien kulma muuttuu. Toki kyynärpäitä voi alaotteella koukistaa helpommin ja päästä näin alemmas alamäessä tai kovassa vastatuulessa.



U

----------


## Mohkku

> Tää on käyrätankomiesten joku hokema, että pitää olla otteita, mutta 90% ajetaan kahvoilta.



Pidemmällä matkalla 10% on ainakin minulle aika merkittävä juttu, kun vaihtoehtona on puutua yhdessä ja samassa asennossa.

----------


## Mohkku

> Minkä vuoksi pitää olla noin julmettu emäputki, jos sitä pitää kompensoida -17 tms. asteisella stemmillä?



Mitä merkitystä on sillä, missä suhteessa eri osien korkeudet ovat? Itse en ainakaan vaihtele korkeutta lenkeillä. Ajoasento on minulle mieluinen ja sillä mennään kesät talvet, asfaltilla ja soralla.

----------


## stenu

> Tämä extreme lube kiinnitti huomioni. Käytätkö litkua vai sprayta ja haluatko pitää myyntipuheen (hissipuheen)?



Nykyään litkua, ennen spraytä.

Hissipuhe: tossa kuvassa on noin 140 km takana ensin pölyisissä, sitten rapaisissa olosuhteissa. Ketju ja rattaiden kulutuspinnat on suunnilleen pyörän puhtaimmat kohdat ja voimansiirto pyörii vielä ihan ääneti. Ja huom, pyörää ei tullut pestyä kunnolla koko kesän aikana ja kuva on loppukesältä eli edellisten lenkkien jäljiltä siitä on vaan huljuteltu kevyesti letkulla isoimmat ravat pois. Ajokaveri lähti puunatulla pyörällä ja joutui rasvailemaan ketjua kesken 160 km:n lenkin, mä en. En tiedä, mitä laatua hänellä oli käytössä. Kotiin tultua pyyhkäisy rätillä ja tilkka uutta tavaraa ketjuun ja pyörä taas valmis seuraavaan seikkailuun. 

Tän testin mukaan kärkipäässä, mutta ei suinkaan paras, joten muitakin hyviä varmaan on. Mulla Holmenkol on toiminut niin hyvin, että kun on oppinut toimivat rutiinit tuon kanssa, niin ei ole tarvinnut muita testailla. Makuasioita vähän myös, mutta ei myöskään ole kovin kallis kokeilla  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Holmenkol



Menee vähän ohi gravel grinding fillareista, mutta kysyn silti, koska voisin ottaa testiin.

Myykö tuota joku jossain pk-seudulla ?

----------


## Isä nitro

Suurkiitos Stenu. Laitoin ostoslistalle.

----------


## Mohkku

Hyvä tosiaan miettiä tätäkin. Muc-Off wet on sellaista tahmaa, että asfaltillakin on ketjut surkeassa kunnossa 100 km:n ajon jälkeen. Mutta ehkä ei aiheesta enempää tässä, kun sille on omakin viestiketjunsa.

Tuo Feltin adventuremalli näyttää päivä päivältä paremmalta yleispyörältä. En tiedä, miksi gravel ja adventure pitää olla erillään, kun minun mielessäni speksit on pitkälti samoja. Cyclojen kohdalla voi hifistellä, jos 430-450 mm cs tai koossa n. 54 akseliväli 1050 mm on liikaa ja pitää olla ketteryyttä, mutta ei tarvitse välittää sivulaukkujen tilasta. Toki Feltin fc saisi olla suurempi, nyt cs sitä syö ehkä liikaakin.

----------


## ossi5000

Felt Broamin spekseissä ilahduttaa kierteellinen BSA keskiö, kuten uudessa Cannondale Topstonessa.  :Hymy:  Mahtaako Topstoneja olla jollakin jo, vai olikos toimitukset myöhempänä?

----------


## Mohkku

Varsin tervehenkiseltä näyttää tämä viimeisin muotisuuntaus tosiaan. Ei gravel/adventurevillitys hukkaan ole mennyt, kun se on saanut hetken kehittyä pois uudelleen nimetyistä cycloista.

----------


## stenu

Holmenkolia on ainakin Ride Moren listoilla, mutta nettikaupan mukaan loppu juuri nyt.





> Niinpä. On maasturimiesten juttuja, että asento jollain tapaa muuttuisi ala- tai yläotteella ajaessa. Kädethän siinä vain paikkaa vaihtaa. Ja tuon vuoksi sen yläotteen kuuluukin olla riittävän alhaalla, muuten et vaan yksinkertaisesti pääse ajoasentoon.



Mä ymmärrän alaotteelta ajettavaksi suunnitellun geometrian johonkin fixed monstercrossariin, missä ei ole jarrukahvoja. Nykyisen tyylisillä yhdistelmäkahvoilla ajaminen kahvaotteelta on paljon luontevampaa kuin alaotteelta. Vaihtaminen on helpompaa ja otepintaa enemmän. Minulla ei ainakaan ole ikävä 80-luvun rimpulakahvoja, runkovipuja ja alaotteelta ajamista. En tosin varsinaisesti retkeile, joten jos se jotenkin kuuluu olennaisena osana siihen genreen, niin siitä en osaa sanoa mitään.

Noin muuten Feltistä olen mieltä että: Ylipitkä emäputki ja kasvattaa turhaan standoveria ja marginaalisesti myös kasvattaa turhaan rungon painoa. Stemmin kulma vaikuttaa pyörän ohjausgeometriaan ja sitä kautta ohjaustuntumaan ja minä en speksaisi -17-asteista stemmiä gravel-pyörään. Jo kuvan perusteella, geotaulukkoa edes vilkaisematta, voin sanoa Feltistä, että en tykkäisi sen ohjauksesta. _Mutta se on oma mielipiteeni eikä suinkaan tarkoita, etteikö joku toinen saisi pitää tuollaista ratkaisua hyvänä._ Jos jotain hyvää keksin siitä itse, niin ainakin on runkolaukulle enemmän tilaa etukolmion sisällä - toisaalta julmettu slouppi taas syö sitäkin.

Toisaalta en keksi mitään, millä tapaa Feltti muuttuisi huonommaksi, jos emäputki olisi senttejä lyhyempi ja stemmi 0-asteinen tai vaikka edes -6-asteinen ja jokunen speiseri stemmin alla, jos ajoasento pitää saada pystyksi.

Vähän tulee sellainen olo, että näiden muotigravelpyörien speksaajilla on mielessään sellaiset potentiaaliset asiakkaat, joille ei ole saatu myytyä käyrätankoista pyörää aikaisemmin, koska he pelkäävät, että normaali käyrätankoisen pyörän ajoasento olisi epämukava. Gravel-pyörän ennätysnopea evoluutio on tehnyt siitä 2020-luvun hybridipyörän, eli kompromissin, joka on pikkusen huono kaikkeen. Viimeinen lause vähän kärjistettynä, mutta leikissä puoli totuutta..  :Vink:   :Vink:

----------


## kuovipolku

> Menee vähän ohi gravel grinding fillareista, mutta kysyn silti, koska voisin ottaa testiin.
> 
> Myykö tuota joku jossain pk-seudulla ?



Nettisivujen - joille sivumennen sanoen hakukonekin olisi nopeasti ohjannut :Cool:  - mukaan Ride More jossain Konalassa. (Itse tutustuin tuotteeseen kun sain näytepullon MCarbonilta.)

Minäkin voisin liittyä ylistyskuoroon. Pyöräilijänä joka ei irrottele ketjuja pesua varten pidän sitä täysin ylivertaisena öljypohjaisiin nähden ja pyöräilijänä joka ei ennen vahapohjaisen käyttöä perinpohjaisesti poista vanhaa öljyä ketjuiista pidän sitä ylivoimaisena myös Squirtiin nähden. Kestää märissä keleissäkin ja puhdistus käy sujuvasti rätillä.

PS Ketjuhuolto ei ole koskaan liian kaukana aiheesta kun gravel grindingistä puhutaan.

----------


## Isä nitro

[QUOTE=ossi5000;2821052]Felt Broamin spekseissä ilahduttaa kierteellinen BSA keskiö [QUOTE]

Ovatkohan nämä kierteelliset keskiöt palaamassa noin laajemminkin? Ostin juuri kasaamista vailla olevan Kinesis Tripster ATn ja yksi syy päätyä juuri tuohon runkoon oli tämä seikka. Toinen oli korkea(hko) emäputki, jonka trendinomainen kasvaminen on ollut täälläkin keskustelun kohteena.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Vähän tulee sellainen olo, että näiden muotigravelpyörien speksaajilla on mielessään sellaiset potentiaaliset asiakkaat, joille ei ole saatu myytyä käyrätankoista pyörää aikaisemmin, koska he pelkäävät, että normaali käyrätankoisen pyörän ajoasento olisi epämukava.



Tämä oli niin hauskasti, pilke silmäkulmassa ja kieli poskessa sanottu että kommentoin pelkästään voidakseni lainata sitä :Sarkastinen:  

Ja on siinä totuutta varmaan yhtä paljon enemmän kuin Juha Jokilan leiskautuksessa käyrätankomiesten (jotka kuulemma ajavat 90% kahvoilta) hokemasta! (Toiset ajaa, toiset ei.)


Holmenkol Extreme Lubesta täytyy ehkä mainita se ikäväkin puoli että se sisältää jotain klooriyhdistettä, joka ei todennäköisesti ole vaarallista käyttäjän terveyden kannalta mutta lienee jonkin verran haitallista luontoon päästyään. Holmenkolin ympäristöystävällisempi ja biohajoava tuote ei sitten ole läheskään yhtä hyvä...







> Tuplapostaus.



Eikö ole simppelimpää vain poistaa tuplapostaus parilla klikkauksella? :Cool:

----------


## ossi5000

> Ovatkohan nämä kierteelliset keskiöt palaamassa noin laajemminkin? Ostin juuri kasaamista vailla olevan Kinesis Tripster ATn ja yksi syy päätyä juuri tuohon runkoon oli tämä seikka. Toinen oli korkea(hko) emäputki, jonka trendinomainen kasvaminen on ollut täälläkin keskustelun kohteena.



Innolla tätä odotan! Spessuhan niitä lähti tuomaan Roubaixeissa (poislukien Pro/S-Works) ja Divergeissä. Voisi kuvitella että muillakin on sen jälkeen ollut pohdintaa että olikohan nää pressfitit nyt kuitenkaan niin hyvä juttu..  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Eikö ole simppelimpää vain poistaa tuplapostaus parilla klikkauksella?



Joo unohtuikin tämä ominaisuus, kun toisaalla, yksivaihdefoorumin puolella sitä ei ole  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

^^ Metallirunkoisissa pyörissä pressfiteissä ei olekaan ollut mitään järkeä, mutta historia on osoittanut, että ei se alumiinisten kierremuhvien yhdistäminen hiilikuiturunkoon ole myöskään ollut ihan ongelmatonta. Siihen, että kumpi paha on pienempi paha, en osaa ottaa kantaa, koska omakohtaista kokemusta ei ole kumpaisestakaan vaihtoehdosta.

----------


## Mohkku

> Toisaalta en keksi mitään, millä tapaa Feltti muuttuisi huonommaksi, jos emäputki olisi senttejä lyhyempi ja stemmi 0-asteinen tai vaikka edes -6-asteinen ja jokunen speiseri stemmin alla, jos ajoasento pitää saada pystyksi.



Minusta on samantekevää, kummalla tavalla tuo on toteutettu. Ajotuntuma + ajettavuus selviää sitten kokeilemalla ja jos Felt ei tunnu kivalta, homma on sillä selvä. Jotenkin tuntuu siltä, että stemmin merkitystä usein ylikorostetaan. Vaihdoin kokeeksi 90 mm / n. +6(?) tilalle 75 mm negatiivisella kulmalla. Vaikka moni pitää mahdottomana ajatuksena tuollaista, minusta mitään negatiivisia piirteitä ei ajettavuuteen tullut. Ehkä joku pyörän kanssa äärirajoilla ajava kokisi asian toisin, mutta minä en tuolla tavoin pyörääni käytä.





> Gravel-pyörän ennätysnopea evoluutio on tehnyt siitä 2020-luvun hybridipyörän, eli kompromissin, joka on pikkusen huono kaikkeen. Viimeinen lause vähän kärjistettynä, mutta leikissä puoli totuutta..



Riippuu kai siitä, mitä pyörältä hakee. Minulle gravel on eräänlainen hybridi, jolla ei kilpaa ajeta, mutta on mukava vaihtelevissa olosuhteissa ja käyttötarkoituksissa. Kun vaihtoehtona on kaksi erikoistunutta pyörää ja sitä myöten kaksinkertainen hinta ja tilantarve säilytykselle, skaalaa se kummasti halua hifistellä millien, asteiden tai minkään muidenkaan vastaavien asioiden kanssa. Kaikki nämä asiat vaikuttaa pyöräilyn mielekkyyteen, joten ne on otettava huomioon.

----------


## plr

> .. ei se alumiinisten kierremuhvien yhdistäminen hiilikuiturunkoon ole myöskään ollut ihan ongelmatonta.



Kokemusta on liki kymmeneltä vuodelta kolmesta omasta hiilikuiturungosta, kilometrejä yhteensä reilusti yli 50 000. Italialainen kierteellinen, BB30 ja PFBB30. Ottaisin ilman muuta kierteellisen keskiön tämän kokemuksen perusteella. Kierteettömät narisevat/nitisevät käytössä. Kierteellisessä ei ole koskaan ollut tätä ongelmaa. Nykyisessä noin tonnin ajetussa keväällä vaihdetussa BB30-keskiössä on jo hieman klappia ja sen huomaa kammissa. En ole tarkistanut onko se laakereiden välystä vai onko alumiininen rungon osa väljistynyt.

Näin käyttäjän näkökulmasta pressfitit ja vastaavat ovat työläämpiä kuin kierteelliset. Kierteellisen vaihtokin on todella yksinkertaista eikä vaadi kalliita työkaluja.

----------


## cuppis

Muutama haja-ajatus aiemmista keskusteluaiheista:

Ajelen Salsan Fargolla joka ei ole ihan gravel eikä pelkkä adventurekaan vaan sopii hallitun paskotusti lähes kaikkeen ajoon. Geometrialtaan se lienee maastopyörä jota on hiukan lyhennetty droppitankoa ajatellen. 
Olen huomannut, että lähes aina teknisemmissä paikoissa tulee ajettua alaotteelta mikä lisää vakautta painopisteen siirryttyä alemmas. Myös Woodchipper-tangon alaotteen tolkuton leveys lisää vakautta.

Voisiko olla, että korkeilla emäputkilla kosiskellaan yhdysvaltain markkinoita? Jenkkifoorumeilla ainakin Fargo-keskusteluissa esiintyy taajaan paljonkin ajavien kuskien Fargoja joissa yläote on jopa satulaa korkeammalla. Joku pointti kai niissäkin on vaikken itse ole sitä vielä ymmärtänyt.

Onko hiekkakuskeilla kokemusta Rexin ketjuöljystä?

----------


## stenu

^^ Oonkos nyt ymmärtänyt jotain väärin vai eikö pressfittien idea ollut nimenomaan siinä, että laakerin voi asentaa suoraan kuituisiin kuppeihin eikä mitään holkkia tarvita, jolloin sekä valmistuskustannukset että feilausriski ovat pienemmät? Jos pressfittikin vaatii alumiinisen asennusalustan runkoon ei siinä ole mitään järkeä edes kuiturungoissa. Ehkäpä jossain vaiheessa hartsit kehittyy niin koviksi ja kestäviksi, että keskiökierteet voi tehdä suoraan kuitumuhviin.

----------


## stenu

> Riippuu kai siitä, mitä pyörältä hakee. Minulle gravel on eräänlainen hybridi, jolla ei kilpaa ajeta, mutta on mukava vaihtelevissa olosuhteissa ja käyttötarkoituksissa. Kun vaihtoehtona on kaksi erikoistunutta pyörää ja sitä myöten kaksinkertainen hinta ja tilantarve säilytykselle, skaalaa se kummasti halua hifistellä millien, asteiden tai minkään muidenkaan vastaavien asioiden kanssa. Kaikki nämä asiat vaikuttaa pyöräilyn mielekkyyteen, joten ne on otettava huomioon.



Kertoisiks vielä, että minkä takia ylipitkä emäputki ja -17-asteinen stemmi on mielestäsi perinteisempää lähestymistapaa parempi vaihtoehto mainitsemaasi vaihtelevaan käyttöön? Eikös tuon Feltin kaltainen retkipyörä ole nimenomaan erikoistunut? Geometriaratkaisujen vuoksi ajoasentoa on vaikea saada alkuperäistä matalammaksi, jos mieli muuttuukin kilsojen myötä ja usein niin käy.

Mitä mukavuuteen tulee, niin liian korkea ajoasento tekee epätasaisella pinnalla ajamisesta selälle raskaampaa kuin vähän matalampi ajoasento. Mitä pystympi ajoasento, sitä suorempaan satulan kautta välittyvät iskut tulevat selkärangan suuntaisesti ja siinä suunnassa selkä joustaa kaikkein vähiten.

Se on tietysti hyvä markkinastrategia myydä Feltin kaltaisia pyöriä hyväuskoisille kuluttajille, jotka sitten seuraavaksi ovat sitä mieltä, että on pakko saada takajousitus, kun selkä ei kestä nimismiehenkiharoilla ajelua ja taas saadaan kamaa kiertoon ja myytyä uutta tilalle  :Vink:   :Vink:

----------


## plr

En tunne keskiöratkaisuja mitenkään laajasti. Crossarissa (Cannondale SuperX) on BB30-keskiö, jossa kuiturunkoon on valmistaja kiinnittänyt alumiinisen(?) keskiöputken, johon laakerit puristetaan paikoilleen. Vastaavasti GT Grade Carbonissa on valmistajan mukaan PFBB30-keskiö, jota en ole vielä avannut, mutta jossa on PraxisWorksin adapteri, jolla pyörään sopii 24-millinen Shimanon kampisetti. En tiedä onko rungossa keskiössä kiinni metalliosia (ei kai?). Olen siinä käsityksessä, että en ole ainoa, jolla runkoon puristettavat laakerisysteemit ovat aiheuttaneet narinoita.  :Hymy: 

Voisin kuvitella, että valmistajalle pressfit-keskiö on edullinen ratkaisu. Mitä tapahtuu sitten, kun kuitu kuluu ja laakerit eivät enää pysy paikoillaan? Runko roskiin?

----------


## stenu

> Runko roskiin?



Näinhän se taitaa mennä, kun hiilikuidun kierrättäminenkään ei onnistu.

----------


## Mohkku

> Kertoisiks vielä, että minkä takia ylipitkä emäputki ja -17-asteinen stemmi on mielestäsi perinteisempää lähestymistapaa parempi vaihtoehto mainitsemaasi vaihtelevaan käyttöön?



En minä sitä perinteisempää paremmaksi sanonut. Sanoin, että se selviää kokeilemalla. Minulla ei ole sellaista osaamista, että voisin Feltin tuotekehityksen tuloksen julistaa perinteistä ratkaisua huonommaksi tai paremmaksi yhden kuvan ja muutaman mittatiedon perusteella.

----------


## LJL

Mulla kävi ulkoisen laakerin kanssa kertaluonteisesti näin SveitsKrossissa: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...antui-puuroksi

Mutta nyt taas menty pari tonnia Ultegran keskiölaakerilla ja ihanasti pelittää. Kyllä noi ulkoiset laakerit on hyvät ja jos kyrvähtää niin uutta tilalle ilman tuskaa. Toki maasturin pressfitillä mennyt useampi tuhat melko karuissakin olosuhteissa, eikä vieläkään naksu paitsi vähän, joten ei siinäkään mitään väkivaltaisia ajatuksia ole pyörinyt

----------


## paaton

> Näinhän se taitaa mennä, kun hiilikuidun kierrättäminenkään ei onnistu.



Ei ne mihinkään kulu. Focus esimerkiksi käyttää kierteellisiä pressfittejä jo uusissa pyörissä. Kun se muhvi puristetaan päittäinkin vastakkain, niin tuo on käytännössä ikuinen keksintö. MFG hakusanalla kun googlaa, niin tajuaa idean. Esimerkiksi Foxcomp myy näitä keskiöitä.

----------


## ossi5000

Keskiökeskustelut lähti ihan lapasesta kun yksi nöösi oli innoissaan uutuuspyörän vanhanaikaisesta kierteellisestä keskiöstä..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Puskis

> Muutama haja-ajatus aiemmista keskusteluaiheista:
> 
> Jenkkifoorumeilla ainakin Fargo-keskusteluissa esiintyy taajaan paljonkin ajavien kuskien Fargoja joissa yläote on jopa satulaa korkeammalla. Joku pointti kai niissäkin on vaikken itse ole sitä vielä ymmärtänyt.



Välillä näkyy kuvia, joista ei voi tajuta, miten ote hupuilta voisi olla ranteille luonteva. Jos stonga on merkittävästi satulaa korkeammalla, niin jarrukahvoja pitäisi saada pystympään, joko siirtämällä kahvoja taaemmas ( alaotteelta ei enää yllä jarruille) tai kallistamalla stongaa (alaotteesta tulee kummallinen). 

Mä oon siksi ajatellut, että noilla pyörillä on aikomus ajaa pääasiassa alaotteelta ja yläote on jotain muuta kuin hupuilta ajaminen.

----------


## plr

> Ei ne mihinkään kulu.



Tässä on ainakin pressfit-kuiturunko kulunut aika reippaasti ja laakeri ei enää pysy paikallaan.
https://youtu.be/RFa5HBfRhnE?t=348

----------


## paaton

Kuiturungon ja pressfitin kanssa ei ole ongelmia, jos sinne laittaa järkevän keskiön.

Minäkin osaan googlata. Jos kierteellisen keskiön muhvi löystyy kuiturungosta, niin sen pystyy helposti korjaamaan sinisellä purukumilla.

----------


## plr

Varmasti kierteellinen keskiö voi hajota. Jos pressfit-runkoon laittaa tuollaisen paremman keskiön, niin kuinka hyvin se toimii?

Omassa GT Grade Carbon -rungossani on käsittääkseni tällainen Praxis Worksin keskiö, ja kymppitonnissa alkoi natina. Natina kertoo, että joku hankaa johonkin ja liikettä esiintyy. Täten joku paikka myös kuluu.

----------


## Jyri K

^ Minulla on nyt kaksi kesää ollut Spessun Tarmacissa tuollainen keskiö. Aivan hyvä on ollut.

----------


## Teemu H

Onko totta, ettei kenelläkään ole Planet X titaani-Tempestiä? 



Asiallisen näköinen titaanirunko, eikä hinta ole mikään kamalan paha. Ti-krossari Pickenflick on tietysti aika suosittu, mutta Tempestistä ei ole ollut paljoakaan hälyä netissä. V3-versio on jo rungosta menossa. Sisäiset viennit kaapeleille puuttuvat, en tiedä onko huono juttu, joissakin kalliimmissa kilpailijoissa on. Minulla kuitenkin syyhyttäisi ostosormea kovasti, hiiren klikkaus on lähellä. 

Tuo on saatavilla 700c tai 650b kiekoilla. Max tyre ilmoitetaan vain 38 mm, mutta silti 650b-versio on myynnissä 41 mm kumeilla... lievästi sekavaa  :Sekaisin: 

Italian foorumeilta bongasin kuvia 2.1 tuumaisilla Schwalbe Thunder Burteilla, eli tilaa taitaa oikeastikin olla, jos sitä kaipaa. Tuossa ketjussa pyörä on tosin kasailtu 3T-haarukan kanssa, eikä Planet X:n oman, en tiedä vaikuttaako.

Voinko mennä metsään hankinnan kanssa?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## huotah

Canyon Grail AL julkaistu, hinnat 1199-1499 euroa. Löytyy Shimano 105 2x11 ja SRAM 1x11 Rival -malleina sekä Tiagra 2x10. Painot 9,3...9,8 kg. Geometria mallia pitkä reach, lyhyt stemmi. Vaikuttaa taas kerran hinnaltaan erittäin kilpailukykyiseltä paketilta.

----------


## LJL

> Canyon Grail AL julkaistu, hinnat 1199-1499 euroa. Löytyy Shimano 105 2x11 ja SRAM 1x11 Rival -malleina sekä Tiagra 2x10. Painot 9,3...9,8 kg. Geometria mallia pitkä reach, lyhyt stemmi. Vaikuttaa taas kerran hinnaltaan erittäin kilpailukykyiseltä paketilta.



Ja nyt on jopa oikein hyvännäköinenkin pyörä!! Voisin kyllä tähän hintaan kelpuuttaa 7.0:n työmatkapyöräksi, kevyemmät kiekot toki tarvitsisi ja pari muuta grammanviilausta, niin saa painon alle 9kg

https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/grail/2019/grail-al-7-0-sl.html

----------


## Kusari

Tuo Grail AL oli pitkään hankintalistalla, mutta osottautui omalle taipumattomalle ruholle aika pitkäksi ja matalaksi. Pitää varmaan siirtyä Cannondalen TopStonen suuntaan - tai jonnekin muualle... Tuo harjattu Canyon vain on värinsä puolesta ehkä siisteintä vähään aikaan.

Grail AL XL stack: 626 ja reach 431
Cannondale TopStone XL stack: 640 ja reach: 402

----------


## japoo

Grail SL 8.0 piti tulla ensi viikolla mutta Canyon teki ns. kanjonit ja siirsi toimituksen marraskuun lopulle. Tilaus tehty syyskuun alussa. Katotaan tuleeko silloinkaan. Jos nyt tilaisi niin tyypistä ja koosta riippuen toimitusaika on marraskuun ja maaliskuun välillä. TNäyttää joko hurjalle menekille tai komponenttipulalle...

----------


## elasto

> Ja nyt on jopa oikein hyvännäköinenkin pyörä!! Voisin kyllä tähän hintaan kelpuuttaa 7.0:n työmatkapyöräksi, kevyemmät kiekot toki tarvitsisi ja pari muuta grammanviilausta, niin saa painon alle 9kg
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/grail/2019/grail-al-7-0-sl.html



On kyllä hieno. Pitäisköhän sitä itekin laittaa tällanen grävel-pyörä alle. Toinen jota oon kattonu vähän sillä silmällä on Kona Sutra LTD.

----------


## Jani_P

Eroaakohan tuo uusi grail al geometrialtaan paljonkin vanhasta inflitestä?

----------


## scellus

Täällä oli joskus sellaista juttua, että Fairlight Secaniin mahtuu 650b-kiekoilla 2,25" ISP. Olen googlaillut asiaa, ja alkanut epäillä mahtumista. Muiden ISP-renkaiden leveys nappuloineen on  joidenkin mukaan normileveyttä selkeästi suurempi (https://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...c.php?t=142397), ja jos Secanin rengastila 650b-kiekoilla on 57mm eli 2,24 tuumaa "(based on actual width)", alkaa ISP:n mahtuminen epäilyttää. Tietysti vanne vaikuttaa, mutta nuo linkin takana olevan keskustelun mittaukset ovat i16mm vanteella eli alakanttiin. Omat 29" ISP:t eivät ole vanteella, joten en pääse ihmettelemään niiden oikeaa leveyttä.

Onko joku kokeillut jo, tai aikooko kokeilla? ISP ei varsinaisesti ole ihan halvin rengas ostaa nurkissa lojumaan.

----------


## PTS

> Täällä oli joskus sellaista juttua, että Fairlight Secaniin mahtuu 650b-kiekoilla 2,25" ISP. Olen googlaillut asiaa, ja alkanut epäillä mahtumista. Muiden ISP-renkaiden leveys nappuloineen on  joidenkin mukaan normileveyttä selkeästi suurempi (https://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...c.php?t=142397), ja jos Secanin rengastila 650b-kiekoilla on 57mm eli 2,24 tuumaa "(based on actual width)", alkaa ISP:n mahtuminen epäilyttää. Tietysti vanne vaikuttaa, mutta nuo linkin takana olevan keskustelun mittaukset ovat i16mm vanteella eli alakanttiin. Omat 29" ISP:t eivät ole vanteella, joten en pääse ihmettelemään niiden oikeaa leveyttä.
> 
> Onko joku kokeillut jo, tai aikooko kokeilla? ISP ei varsinaisesti ole ihan halvin rengas ostaa nurkissa lojumaan.



Kiinnostaisi hieman itseäkin. Olisi ainakin härski yhdistelmä, jos ei muuten. Oma runko saapuu tosin vasta tammikuussa.

Lookbookista huonosta sivukuvasta päätellen 2,2" Race King ei mene ainakaan liian väljästi. Netistä löysin kyseiselle renkaalle yhden tönärikuvan nappulasta nappulaan, 51 mm.

----------


## Jukka

Itsellä Secanissa tällä hetkellä 43 mm Gravelkingit alla ja niiden sivuilla on n. 10 mm tyhjää kohdassa, johon 650b renkaan levein kohta luultavasti asettuu. Eli jos 2.25" ylipäänsä mahtuu, niin ei siihen liikaa tilaa jää. Laittakaa valmistajalle viestiä, jos tuollainen kombo oikeasti kiinnostaa, luulisi että he ovat noita testailleet. Itsellä on ensimmäinen tonni takana ja olen edelleen pyörään todella tyytyväinen.

----------


## tinke77

> Canyon Grail AL julkaistu, hinnat 1199-1499 euroa. Löytyy Shimano 105 2x11 ja SRAM 1x11 Rival -malleina sekä Tiagra 2x10. Painot 9,3...9,8 kg. Geometria mallia pitkä reach, lyhyt stemmi. Vaikuttaa taas kerran hinnaltaan erittäin kilpailukykyiseltä paketilta.



No olis kyllä hieno peli, olis talliin kyllä muiden canyoneiden sekaan sopinut mallikkaasti, mutta nyt tuo pickenflick saatu muokattua mieleiseksi, niin sillä mennään toistaiseksi ....

----------


## scellus

^^ Joo, kuulostaa ISP:n sopiminen just siltä miltä näyttikin. Taidan jättää tämän option nyt käyttämättä. En oikeastaan tarvitse Secaniin talvirenkaita, kommutaatiossakin on tiesuola pelotteena.

Kymmenen kilometriä takana.  :Hymy:  Rival, WTB 47mm. Ei pyörä pahalta tunnu. Yllättävän iso ero kymmenen vuotta vanhaan krossariin: yksinkertainen ja jämäkkä, jarrut ja vaihteet jopa toimivat ja kokokin on oikeampi. Stemmi pitää vaihtaa varastossa olevaan, lisätä lokareita ja runkolaukku, ja poistaa sisureita kun jaksaa tai kerkiää.

----------


## Rossin

Onko kokemusta Canyon Grail pyörästä? Olen hankkimassa, joten kertokaa kokemuksista.

----------


## huotah

> Eroaakohan tuo uusi grail al geometrialtaan paljonkin vanhasta inflitestä?



Ovat aika lähellä toisiaan. Grail AL on pidempi (akseliväli) ja arvaan että keskiö on 5-15mm matalammalla. Ohjaamo on parin millin tarkkuudella samankokoinen, mutta Grailissa on pidempi vaakaputki ja lyhyempi stemmi. Grailin ohjauskulma on aavistuksen verran loivempi.

Ajamatta sanoisin, että Grail tuntuu ohjaamoltaan hyvin samanlaiselta kuin vanha Inflite, mutta etupään geometria on tuntuvasti erilainen ja koko pyörä on vakaampi kuin Inflite.

----------


## Rossin

Hieman hakusessa vielä tämä foorumi, liityin tänään.  Täältähän löysinkin hyvää keskustelua Canyonin Grail pyörästä.  Juttelin suomen edustajan kanssa, nähtävästi tilauksia on sisässä aikalailla ja nyt nuo alumiiniset rungot lisäävät painetta tehtaalle.  Itse ajattelin tähdätä, että Grail saapuisi huhtikuu-19 kuluessa.  Kannattaako luottaa Canyonin sivuilla kerrottuun toimitusaikatauluun, vai pitääkö ottaa ennakkoa....

----------


## Taneli79

Laitoin Fairlightille tiedustelun ISP:n sopivuudesta. Aihe on lähellä sydäntä, sillä oman Secanin pitäisi saapua joulukuun alussa. Tilasin 700c kiekoilla, mutta ajattelin hankkia myös 650b kiekot mm. ISP-käyttöä varten. Eli toivottavasti sopii! Jaan tiedon, kunhan Dom vastaa.

Tuossa kuva takahaarukasta välikoon 2,2" Race Kingeillä. Ei mitenkään supertiukka mielestäni. https://www.instagram.com/p/BmikapRh..._web_copy_link

----------


## Taneli79

Vastasivat nopeasti. Yllättäen ei ole briteillä kokemusta ko. nastarenkaasta, eivätkä lähteneet arvailemaan sopivuutta. Kokeilemalla kuulemma selviää!!

Onko täällä Secanin omistajaa, joka voisi testata ISP:n sopivuutta välikoon kiekoilla? Antaisko joku liike luvan kokeilla, jos lupais ostaa kumit niiden osoittauduttua sopiviksi?

----------


## LJL

> Antaisko joku liike luvan kokeilla, jos lupais ostaa kumit niiden osoittauduttua sopiviksi?



Tuskin mutta miksi ei tilaisi itse, kokeilee ja jos ei ole hyvät niin myy eteenpäin. Kokeilun kustannus osto- ja myyntihinnan erotus. Harrastamisen riemua eikä yhtään niin kallista kuin esim. kokeilla meneekö tietyn Q-factorin kammet pyörään vai ei (kapeammat ei ikinä mene paitsi kerran)

----------


## Taneli79

Aivan, sama se on esim. satuloiden kanssa, kokeilemalla selviää ja sopimaton lähtee kiertoon. Onneksi jakkara-asiat ovat omalta kohdalta kunnossa. ISP-kysymys on kuitenkin sikäli painavampi, että jos se ei mahdu Secanin takahaarukkaan, pyörä on yhtä kehno kulkuväline talvella, kuin mikä tahansa krossari kapeilla nastarenkailla. Ja nyt puhun omasta talvilenkkeilystä ja kokemuksesta, jossa ajosta suurin osa tapahtuu jäisillä, uraisilla ja heikosti auratuilla sorateillä. Secan Icespikereilla voisi omassa käytössäni korvata jäykkäperän talvipyöränä.


Luultavasti hommaan joka tapauksessa 650b kiekot, kun kiinnostaa kokeilla tukkiteiden ja helppojen polkujen ajoa 2,2" maastorenkailla droppitankomonsterilla. Kuullun ja luetun perusteella meno on pehmeää, mutta vauhdissa tulee takkiin 700c x 38-42mm -yhdistelmälle. Mutta jos on molemmat kiekot, voi ajaa vauhdikasta soratierallia ja asfaltti-sora -yhdistelmiä 40mm slicseillä (Slicsi GravelKing 700c x 40mm vain 320g!), sekalaista soranjauhantaa myös kosteammissa olosuhteissa 700c x 42mm nappulakumilla (esim. WTB Resolute) ja röykkyisempiä seikkailuita 650b x 2,2" maastorenkaalla.

----------


## cuppis

Ei se 2,2” ole edes erityisen hitaan tuntuinen asvaltillakaan. Varsinkaan jos ajaa yksin  :Vink: 
Olen nyt ajellut 3 vuotta Thunder Burteilla enkä ole jaksanut ryhtyä vaihtamaan kapeampia alle vaikka tiedossa olisi helpompaa maastoa. Mukavuudellakin on arvonsa.

Edit: maantielenkit ja brevetit olen kyllä ajellut kevyemmin rengastetulla fillarilla.

----------


## scellus

Mun Secaniin (Espoo) voi kokeilla ISP:itä jos joku hommaa sellaiset ja tuo  :Hymy: , ainakin ennen lokareitten asennusta, ite en just nyt jaksa. Helpompi olisi jos jostain saisi ongittua luotettavan tiedon ko. ISP:n leveydestä nappuloineen.

Minullakin on 29" kiekot mutta käyttänen niitä nyt ainakin talven ajan vanhassa krossarissa. Epäilen että kiekkoja ei käytännössä tule vaihdeltua, paitsi ehkä just keväisin ja syksyisin voisi. Mun ajo on joka tapauksessa hidastunut "harrastus"tyylin ja iän myötä. Joko olen puhki pitkästä työmatkasta, tai haluan ajaa muuten vaan fiilistellen, joten renkaan leveys ei haittaa.

----------


## scellus

Antaa muuten hyvän kuvan WTB:n Byway-renkaista, että pääsin paikkaamaan etukumia ensimmäisellä työmatkalla.  :Hymy:  Sattumaa tietysti.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Ajanut Bywayllä viime keväästä sisureilla ja tubelessinä ilman rengasrikkoja tai muitakaan ongelmia. Hieno ja hyvä rengas.

----------


## Taneli79

ISP-ketjusta löysin kaksi mittaustulosta 29x2,25" renkaalle: 55mm ja 55,3mm (jälkimmäinen Mavic Crossride 21mm vanteella). Oletettavasti 27,5x2,25" on saman levyinen ja mahtuu siis Secaniin.

----------


## Innovaatio

> Vastasivat nopeasti. Yllättäen ei ole briteillä kokemusta ko. nastarenkaasta, eivätkä lähteneet arvailemaan sopivuutta. Kokeilemalla kuulemma selviää!!
> 
> Onko täällä Secanin omistajaa, joka voisi testata ISP:n sopivuutta välikoon kiekoilla? Antaisko joku liike luvan kokeilla, jos lupais ostaa kumit niiden osoittauduttua sopiviksi?



Tampereella voi kans päästä sovittelemaan, jos tuo omat kiekot mukana.

----------


## firter

> Canyon Grail AL julkaistu, hinnat 1199-1499 euroa. Löytyy Shimano 105 2x11 ja SRAM 1x11 Rival -malleina sekä Tiagra 2x10. Painot 9,3...9,8 kg. Geometria mallia pitkä reach, lyhyt stemmi. Vaikuttaa taas kerran hinnaltaan erittäin kilpailukykyiseltä paketilta.



Tässä on taas kysynnän ja tarjonnan laki jyllännyt kun sekä Grail AL 7.0 että 7.0 SL hinta noussut saturaisen. Harmi. Onhan tämä edelleen houkutteleva, mutta hiukan meni maku itsellä tähän pyörään.

----------


## Kusari

> Tässä on taas kysynnän ja tarjonnan laki jyllännyt kun sekä Grail AL 7.0 että 7.0 SL hinta noussut saturaisen. Harmi. Onhan tämä edelleen houkutteleva, mutta hiukan meni maku itsellä tähän pyörään.



Itsellä hyvin vahvasti samat fiilikset.

----------


## pätkä

> Tuo Grail AL oli pitkään hankintalistalla, mutta osottautui omalle taipumattomalle ruholle aika pitkäksi ja matalaksi.



Samaa ihmettelen. Mulle sopivassa koossa reach on pidempi kuin Aeroadissa.

----------


## Aakoo

^Eikös ton pitkän reachin kompensoi aika lyhyiden stemmien käyttö?

----------


## pätkä

> ^Eikös ton pitkän reachin kompensoi aika lyhyiden stemmien käyttö?



Kyllä, siinä onkin vakiona 90mm stemmi. En kuitenkaan käsitä miksi gravel pyörässä on noin lyhyt stemmi ja samalla pitkällä akselivälillä haetaan suuntavakautta.

----------


## huotah

> Kyllä, siinä onkin vakiona 90mm stemmi. En kuitenkaan käsitä miksi gravel pyörässä on noin lyhyt stemmi ja samalla pitkällä akselivälillä haetaan suuntavakautta.



Pidempi reach, lyhyempi ohjainkannatin on Inflitessa hyväksi todettu konsepti, ja Grailissa sama on verrattain vielä korostuneempi. Kannattaa käydä kokeilemassa ennen kuin tyrmää.

----------


## Coasting

Juutuubissa GCN juuri vertasi Grailin ja Infliten toisiinsa. Oli juttu CX ja gravel eroista.

----------


## KSi

Testikuski veti saman radan 20sec nopeammin Graililla vrt. Inflite. Kokonaisajat molemmin puolin 4:30min. Cx Inflite kuitenkin on kisakäyttöön oikea valinta ja minulle sopii Grail paremmin ja on ehdottomasti paremman näköinenkin.. no se Hover Bar, sekin kuulemma toimii kuten mainostavat.

----------


## Teemu H

Sorry, tämä aihe on varmaan keskusteltu jo läpi, mutta eihän ole olemassa hyviä *650b (27.5)* krossariin tai graveliin sopivia *nastarenkaita*, vai onko? 

27.5 ISP on 2.25, se tuskin mahtuu moneenkaan pyörään, mahtuukohan mihinkään? Secan oli mainittu tässä ketjussa epävarmana. Sitten on tietysti Suomi A10 40mm ja 54mm, mutta se taitaa olla vanha p**ka.

Foorumilla on myös nähty kuvaketjuissa 3T Exploro ja Open Up, onko omistajilla kokemusta mitä niihin mahtuu? Kovasti olin itse jo uutta pyörää ostamassa 650b-kiekoilla, kunnes hoksasin tämän nastarenkaiden puutteen  :Irvistys:

----------


## carp

> Canyon Grail AL julkaistu, hinnat 1199-1499 euroa. Löytyy Shimano 105 2x11 ja SRAM 1x11 Rival -malleina sekä Tiagra 2x10. Painot 9,3...9,8 kg. Geometria mallia pitkä reach, lyhyt stemmi. Vaikuttaa taas kerran hinnaltaan erittäin kilpailukykyiseltä paketilta.



Mielenkiinto heräsi, mutta joissakin kuvissa tuon rungon hitsisaumat näyttää aika pahalta:

----------


## scellus

> Sorry, tämä aihe on varmaan keskusteltu jo läpi, mutta eihän ole olemassa hyviä *650b (27.5)* krossariin tai graveliin sopivia *nastarenkaita*, vai onko? 
> 
> 27.5 ISP on 2.25, se tuskin mahtuu moneenkaan pyörään, mahtuukohan mihinkään? Secan oli mainittu tässä ketjussa epävarmana. Sitten on tietysti Suomi A10 40mm ja 54mm, mutta se taitaa olla vanha p**ka.



Juuri noin. Secan ja mainittu ISP on ehkä varmahko yhdistelmä yo. keskustelun jälkeen. Mutta varsinaisia krossarinastarenkaita ei 650b-koossa oikein ole. Rengasosiossa on vilkasta keskustelua krossareitten nastarenkaista ja mainituissa ruotsalaisissa testeissä myös Suomi-renkaita on mukana. Niitähän on pidetty yleensä huonona, eivätkä omat kokemuksenikaan vuosien takaa hyvät ole, mutta testeissä niitäkin ihan renkaina pidettiin.

Huomaa muuten että "tämän ketjun pyöristä" esim. Sutra LTD:hen mahtuu peräti 29" ISP.

----------


## esma

> Huomaa muuten että "tämän ketjun pyöristä" esim. Sutra LTD:hen mahtuu peräti 29" ISP.



Olen tätä ketkua lueskellessa aatellu notta eikö hardtail mountainbike rungosta jäykällä keulalla saa sellaisen menopelin aikaiseksi johon mahtuu 29" ISPt ja muut mukavan kokoiset nasta gummit. Ja itseasiassa miksi näistä gravel pyöristä kohistaan kun onhan noita edellämainitulla tavalla kyhättynä ollut saatavilla aikaisemminkin (ja paremmilla tyre clearancella).

----------


## santei

> Huomaa muuten että "tämän ketjun pyöristä" esim. Sutra LTD:hen mahtuu peräti 29" ISP.



Mitäs muita vastaavia droppitankomaastureita on kuin Sutra ja Salsa Cutthroat? Bombtrack Hook ei taida kaksysejä huolia mutta 27.5 kyllä. 

Bearclaw bikes rapakon takana tekee ainakin Thunderhawkia ja kohta tulee Beaux Jaxon mihin menee jopa 29x2.6.

----------


## huotah

Genesis Vagabond

----------


## Mattia

Wilier Jaroon+

----------


## scellus

^ Kas sitä on tällä viikolla Hgin Keskuspuistossa tullut kommutoitua, ja vielä ilman lokasuojia!

----------


## Isä nitro

Sitten olisi tällainen ”suomalaisesta mytologiasta” repäisty Otso bikes, jonka taustalta löytyy Wolf toothin tyyppejä.



Ja tämä moottoriturpa ennätti jo koeajaakin.

https://youtu.be/3D59XRqR6FM

Tuskin tulee Suomeen, mutta kiinnostaisi mistä tämä kytkentä meikäläiseen mesikämmeneen.

----------


## JackOja

> Tuskin tulee Suomeen...



Huvikseni kokeilin laittaa otsoskoriin ja näyttäis onnistuvan toimitus Suomeen.

----------


## nokku

> Grail SL 8.0 piti tulla ensi viikolla mutta Canyon teki ns. kanjonit ja siirsi toimituksen marraskuun lopulle. Tilaus tehty syyskuun alussa. Katotaan tuleeko silloinkaan. Jos nyt tilaisi niin tyypistä ja koosta riippuen toimitusaika on marraskuun ja maaliskuun välillä. TNäyttää joko hurjalle menekille tai komponenttipulalle...



Grail 7.0 SL laitettu tilaukseen n. 3kk sitten, tällöin luvattu toimitusaika oli 19.-23.11. Laitoin tänään viestiä että missähän mahdetaan mennä niin,
"Näillätiedoin pyörän tuotanto siirtyy myöhästyneiden komponenttitoimitusten vuoksi tammikuulle. Saat uuden arvion toimitusaikataulusta kun tuotanto alkaa."

Että sellaista viestintää..

----------


## Isä nitro

Eikös se tuu Ameriikoosta? Tuloo kovin kallihiksi...

Mutta tämä Otso ainakin merkkinä oli näköjään noteerattu tälläkin palstalla jo aikaa sitten.

----------


## JackOja



----------


## Takamisakari

Öötota.. varsin näyttävä ilmestys..

----------


## PaPa

Bianchiksi naamioitu Finnpower-grinderi? (jos joku vielä muistaa, http://www.powercobikeconcept.com/pack-go.html )

----------


## LJL

> (jos joku vielä muistaa, http://www.powercobikeconcept.com/pack-go.html )



Anteeksi offtopiikkani mutta maailman uskomattomin pyöränkuljetuslaatikko. Mahtuu tuurilla isoon Sprinteriin muttei mihinkään pienempään ajoneuvoon

Tuosta Bianchista voisi ottaa n- ja i-kirjaimen pois jolloin se olisi Biach

----------


## Danmeister

Tuli ostettua Merida Silex 400 linkkaripyörä, johon olen tyytyväinen. Mulle myytiin tähän SKS Longboardit, mutta nyt arpoilen, että sopiiko sittenkään.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Danmeister

Miten on runkogurut, eikö etuhaarukasta puutukin reiät, mutta takana näyttäisi olevan.

----------


## Isä nitro

Taekkaapa löytyykö haarukan sisäsyrjältä, siis oletetun renkaan vierestä.

----------


## Kalle H

> Miten on runkogurut, eikö etuhaarukasta puutukin reiät, mutta takana näyttäisi olevan.



Kuvan mukaan näyttäisi kiinnikkeet olevan. Saatan ne sivusta kiinni myös tuohon ulkopuolella oleviin alempiin reikiin.

https://road.cc/content/tech-news/22...ture-bike-2018

----------


## Mohkku

> Tuli ostettua Merida Silex 400 linkkaripyörä, johon olen tyytyväinen.



Hienoa! Kerrotko vielä, miten tuo poikkeuksellisen pitkä geometria tuntuu ajossa? Uusimman lehden krossaritestissä oli Whyten vastaava malli, eikä siinä mitään erityistä muistaakseni ajettavuudesta todettu. Eli ainakaan sen perusteella mitään erityistä ongelmaa ei ole odotettavissa. Netissä olevassa Whyten kalliimman mallin pitkäaikaistestissä pyörää ylistettiin, joten ehkä varvastilan takia ei mistään tarvitse luopua, kun ei ajeta kilpaa maantiellä. Siinä geometria on suunnilleen sama kuin Glencoessa.

Sivistyksessäni on aukko, joten mikä on linkkaripyörä?

----------


## zeppo

> 



Jumankekka. Olen aina ihmetellyt kun on sanottu että polkupyörä on hieno - aina ihmetellyt että mitähän hienoa tuossakin on, ihan tavallinen polkupyörä. Mutta tämä. On ihan *jäätävän* hieno. Keksisin järkevän käyttötarkotuksen ihan väkisin että tommosen sais, hinta olisi varmaan jotain ihan uskomatonta. Harmi että on vaan taiteilijan pöydällä (?).

Kiitos Jack vuosisadan löydöstä  :Hymy: !

----------


## Mohkku

Jarru/vaihdevipujen käyttö ainakin pitäisi opetella uusiksi. Mutta sehän ei ole pyörän ongelma, vaan minun.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Tuli ostettua Merida Silex 400 linkkaripyörä, johon olen tyytyväinen.



Pakko kysyä: mikä on linkkaripyörä? Pyörä joka on kuin linkkari eli käy kaikkeen?

----------


## kuovipolku

> Harmi että on vaan taiteilijan pöydällä (?).
> 
> Kiitos Jack vuosisadan löydöstä !



Fiksummat (kuin minä) ovat varmaan jo tämän löytäneet ilman linkkiäkin, mutta laitetaan vielä: https://www.localbikechop.com/

Kaiken takana on ruotsalainen Daniel Gunnarsson joka on työkseen Husqvarnan teolllinen muotoilija. "Localbikechop is my hobby  project. I do the bicycle sketches more for fun, they are supposed to be  crazy mashups».

----------


## teehak

Pistetääs omasta Gravelista kuva tosin vielä testivaiheessa ilman tankoteippejä, alla 40mm Panacerin Gravelkingit 700c koossa. Pyörä Genesis Fugio.

----------


## JackOja

^koska on löydettävä edes jotain niuhotuksen aihetta totean, ettei renkaiden grafiikoita ole synkronoitu vanteiden tai venttilien kanssa. Hieno vehje.

Pullotelineiksi laittaisin King Cagen rosteriset.

----------


## zeppo

> Fiksummat (kuin minä) ovat varmaan jo tämän löytäneet ilman linkkiäkin, mutta laitetaan vielä: https://www.localbikechop.com/
> 
> Kaiken takana on ruotsalainen Daniel Gunnarsson joka on työkseen Husqvarnan teolllinen muotoilija. "Localbikechop is my hobby  project. I do the bicycle sketches more for fun, they are supposed to be  crazy mashups».



Rankasti offtopikkia mutta runsaat kiitokset linkistä! Danielilla on kyllä hyviä ideoita, ihan kaikki ei omaan silmään istu. Mutta olisi vähintäänkin toivottavaa että uusia vähän radikaalimman näköisiä pyöriä tulisi kaupan, ulkonäkö sinällään on jo erinomainen myyntivaltti. 

Omasta mielestä nykyajan pyörät on kaikki samaa kaartia ja hyvin harva erottuu edukseen, erityisesti cyclocross ja gravel pyörät ovat haukotukseen asti ulkonäöltään samanlaisia. Aivan halavatun tylsiä. Canyonilla on vähän yritystä mutta sinne toivoisi vieläkin rohkeampaa otetta  :Hymy: .

----------


## Danmeister

> Hienoa! Kerrotko vielä, miten tuo poikkeuksellisen pitkä geometria tuntuu ajossa? Uusimman lehden krossaritestissä oli Whyten vastaava malli, eikä siinä mitään erityistä muistaakseni ajettavuudesta todettu. Eli ainakaan sen perusteella mitään erityistä ongelmaa ei ole odotettavissa. Netissä olevassa Whyten kalliimman mallin pitkäaikaistestissä pyörää ylistettiin, joten ehkä varvastilan takia ei mistään tarvitse luopua, kun ei ajeta kilpaa maantiellä. Siinä geometria on suunnilleen sama kuin Glencoessa.
> 
> Sivistyksessäni on aukko, joten mikä on linkkaripyörä?




Runko on pitkä, ja headtube etenkin on kaikin puolin poikkeuksellisen iso (muhkeat putket), hieman MTB-tyyppistä meininkiä jopas. Ajettavuudesta sen verran, että hyvin vakaa ja rauhallinen, etenkin laskuissa. Pitäisi mennä 45mm, en ole vielä kokeillut. Vaihdoin Spessustani muutaman sentin pidemmän stemmin tähän ja nyt ajoasento alkaa olla kohdallaan. En tykännyt aivan niin pystystä ja tiukasta asennosta, vaan muokkasin pyörää hieman omiin tarkoituksiini sopivammaksi. Ajoasento on pakasta vedettynä aika pysty tässä mikä sopii mainiosti myös kommuutterihommiin kaupungissa. Penkki lähti hyvin nopeasti vaihtoon, kokomustaan Cambium C17 Carvediin. Ainoa gripe on painavat kiekot, joiden kanssa kiihdyttäminen tuntuu välillä vähän tylsältä, mutta senkin ajattelin jossain vaiheessa fiksiä. Stemmin ajattelin vielä päivittää Shockstopiin ja sitten alkaa olemaan prima. ja linkkaripyörällä (linkkuveitsi) meinaan, että tästä on pyörää aina bikepacking hommista aina maantielenkeille. 

Täytyy vilkuilla runkoa vielä tarkemmin. Kiitoksia vinkeistä.

----------


## JackOja

Ahaa, siis linja-auto. Ei linkkuveitsi tai jotain muuta.

----------


## paaton

Ai vähän pysty geo? Stemmi alimpaan asentoon slämmättynä tanko satulan tasolla. Emäputki korkeampi, mitä satulaputki. Ei vaan tajua näiden pyörien ideaa.

----------


## Isä nitro

Kunhan ette nyt junaa tee! No, tuntuu että näistä gravel/adventure/allroad pyöristä puhuttaessa käytetään usein termiä ”the real Swiss army knife”.

----------


## paaton

Tässä kuvassa näkyy hyvin koeajajan kettuuntunut ilme, kun hän yrittää saada kroppaa edes vähän matalampaan asentoon. Selkä on edelleen liki pystyssä ja kädet jo 90ast kulmassa...

https://b.marfeelcache.com/statics/i...da-silex-1.jpg

----------


## onjokäytössä

Aiempien viestien perusteella Suomeen on eksiytynyt jokunen On-One Space Chicken.  Millaisia kokemuksia niistä on kertynyt?

----------


## kuovipolku

> Tässä kuvassa näkyy hyvin koeajajan kettuuntunut ilme, kun hän yrittää saada kroppaa edes vähän matalampaan asentoon. Selkä on edelleen liki pystyssä ja kädet jo 90ast kulmassa...



...eikä alaotteellekaan voi oikein mennä, koska silloin kypärän lippa haittaisi ja joutuisi taivuttamaan niskaa ikävästi taaksepäin jotta näkisi edes vähän eteenpäin.

----------


## Isä nitro

Vapaa maa(ilma).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kuovipolku

Juu - ja joku voi tykätä kuin hullu puurosta juuri sellaisesta pyörästä, sellaisista varusteista ja sellaisesta ajamisesta mitä toinen pitää toivottoman epämukavana tai väärinä tai liian sinä tai tänä. 

Mutta silti saa olla sitä mieltä että kuskissa on ollut vikaa jos maantiepyörällä ajo ei ole maistunut tai jos cyclocrossariin ei ole saanut mukavaa ajoasentoa tai jos kanttarit, asfaltin epätasaisuudet tai tavallisten hiekkateiden olosuhteet tekevät "kapeilla" renkailla ajamisesta hankalaa tai vastenmielistä :Cool: 

Siis tykönään. Se on dorka joka toitottaa omaa mielipidettään yleisenä ja kiistattomana totuutena.

----------


## Danmeister

Nojuu. Kaikenlaisia nöpöjä aina liikkeellä. 

https://youtu.be/3gUgo8cgtOI

----------


## Varjostaja

Näin yleensä foorumin pelkkänä lurkkaajana pakko kommentoida silexin (1x versio) omistajana olevani tottunut kuulemaan kommentteja tuosta ajoasennosta. Voi mennä kokemattomuuteni piikkiin, mutta itselleni tuo asento on juurikin sitä mitä lähdinkin hakemaan pyörää valinnan yhteydessä. Kompromissihan tuo koko pyörä on mahduttaa niin monta käyttökohdetta samaan pakettiin silti vaikea kenenkään väitellä ettei merida olisi onnistunu hyvin ratkaisussaan. Tuntuu vaa monesti, että ihmiset ei hyväksy ettei pyörällä välttämättä ole tarkoitus rikkoa ennätyksiä vaan mahdollistaa letkeä meno käyttökohteesta riippumatta.

Itse päädyin suoraan asentelemaan talveksi muoviset helposti irti saatavat lokarit noiden mounttipaikkojen ollessa turhan erikoiset.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> ...eikä alaotteellekaan voi oikein mennä, koska silloin kypärän lippa haittaisi ja joutuisi taivuttamaan niskaa ikävästi taaksepäin jotta näkisi edes vähän eteenpäin.



alaotteelle :--DDDD
eihän nyt toki alaotteelta saa ajaa, ne dropit on vain koristeet koska gravel pyörässä nyt vain pitää olla droppi tanko

Spessun diverge on muuten vielä tota silexiäkin selvästi korkeempi, sellasella ei pysty ajaa varmaan ollenkaan  :Irvistys:

----------


## paaton

> alaotteelle :--DDDD
> Spessun diverge on muuten vielä tota silexiäkin selvästi korkeempi, sellasella ei pysty ajaa varmaan ollenkaan



Ei muuten pidä paikkaansa. Divergessä on edes jollain tapaa järkevä stacki. Tuossa silexissä on jo S-koossa yli 600mm ja M-koossa jo 630mm, eli luokkaa 3cm korkeampi.

Tämä voi varmaan kuulostaa tyhmältä jankkaamiselta, mutta tuo silexin stack on jotain uskomatonta. Olen pitänyt omaa trekin cycloa aika korkeana pyöränä, mutta tuossa silexissä on stack yli 60mm korkeampi. Siis 6cm. 

Danmeisterin kannattaa muuten varmistaa, että voiko tuon shockstop stemmin asentaa 45ast kulmassa alaspäin, vai toimiiko se ainoastaan ylöspäin kallistettuna.

----------


## Teppo

Toi silex on helvetin ruman näköinen. Spessu näyttää sentään pyörältä.

----------


## Mohkku

> Tämä voi varmaan kuulostaa tyhmältä jankkaamiselta, mutta tuo silexin stack on jotain uskomatonta.



Niin on ja siksi pitäisikin päästä kokeilemaan tuollaista pyörää. Ettei tarvitsisi tyytyä hämmästelemään asiaa paperitietojen perusteella.

Jossain krossaritestissä sellainen oli, eikä ajettavuus mitään isompia kommentteja herättänyt, kuten ei Fillari-lehden testin Whytekään. Pieni riski on siis olemassa, että ratkaisu sittenkin toimii siinä missä jokin muukin.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Ei muuten pidä paikkaansa. Divergessä on edes jollain tapaa järkevä stacki. Tuossa silexissä on jo S-koossa yli 600mm ja M-koossa jo 630mm, eli luokkaa 3cm korkeampi.



Jaa mä varmaan tulkitsin geometriataulukoita jotenkin väärin. Meridan sivuilta luin että XL-kokoisen Silexin reach olis 430 ja stack 663 ja spessun sivuilta katsoin että 64-kokoisen Divergen reach on 401 ja stack *678* ja siitä päättelin että diverge olis korkeempi.

Voi tosin olla että 64 Diverge on 120 mm stemmeineen tarkotettu vielä pidemmille kuskeille kuin XL silex joten ehkä olis järkevämpää verrata isointa silexia 61-senttiseen divergeen jonka reach on 392 ja stack 662 jolloin voidaan todeta että silex on tasan *1 mm* korkeampi.

Pienempiä kokoja vertailemalla taas voi saada haluamiaan tuloksia koska divergeä saa seittemässä eri koossa kun taas silexistä on ainoostaan neljä eri runkokorkeutta(sic) mut en nyt menis sanomaan että jos Silexin stack on jotain uskomatonta, niin Divergen stack olis jollakin tapaa järkevä. Varsinkin, kun Divergessä on keulilla toi future shock hässäkkä mikä taitaa tarkottaa sitä että stemmiä ei voi ees slämmätä

----------


## scellus

Vertailin Salsa Fargon ja Salsa Cutthroathin geometrioita Merida Silexiin, enkä ymmärrä mikä Silexissä herättää ihmetystä. Itselleni pistää silmään vain pieni rengastila.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tukkasotka

> Aiempien viestien perusteella Suomeen on eksiytynyt jokunen On-One Space Chicken.  Millaisia kokemuksia niistä on kertynyt?



Vaikea antaa kovin kattavaa analyysiä, tuskinpa kadut jos valitset. Saman kokoiseen Gradeen verrattuna 3cm lyhyempi emo ja pari senttiä lyhyempi stack. Valitsin, koska halusin 650b ja nopean. Kiinnikkeitä löytyy, jos kaipaa lokareita tai pakkaria. Tuossa kunnossa about +8kg. Linkkari ja lenkkari. (monikäyttö ja lenkkipyörä)  :Hymy:

----------


## Kalle H

Törkeän nätti!!

----------


## teehak

> Vaikea antaa kovin kattavaa analyysiä, tuskinpa kadut jos valitset. Saman kokoiseen Gradeen verrattuna 3cm lyhyempi emo ja pari senttiä lyhyempi stack. Valitsin, koska halusin 650b ja nopean. Kiinnikkeitä löytyy, jos kaipaa lokareita tai pakkaria. Tuossa kunnossa about +8kg. Linkkari ja lenkkari. (monikäyttö ja lenkkipyörä)



Eriitäin hieno laite ! Mikä pakka sulla on käytössä tuossa ? Ilmeisesti Mavicin maastokiekot...

----------


## Mohkku

Todella hieno ja tasapainoinen paketti! Itse en tuon väristä pyörää haluaisi, mutta valokuvan karun harmaata taustaa vasten sekin näyttää hyvältä. Vielä kun joku vakavasti otettava valmistaja saisi tuohon sopivat nastarenkaat markkinoille.

----------


## Teemu H

Space Chickenille olisi sopivasti 500 (€ tai £) black friday alennuskin voimassa...

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOOSP...l=FUNKYCHICKEN

Vakiospekseillä ilmoittavat pyörän painoksi 9,1 kg.

----------


## Tukkasotka

> Eriitäin hieno laite ! Mikä pakka sulla on käytössä tuossa ? Ilmeisesti Mavicin maastokiekot...



Shimanon cs-hg800 11-34 pakka ja Mavicin Crossmax prot. Kakkoskiekoissa 11-36 Sramin maantiepakka, kumeina Resolutet ja kehinä WTB Asym ja Kom. Taitaa paino olla lähempänä 9kg kuin 8kg. Kuitenkin alle 9 pitäisi olla noilla Mavicin kiekoilla.

----------


## teehak

> Shimanon cs-hg800 11-34 pakka ja Mavicin Crossmax prot. Kakkoskiekoissa 11-36 Sramin maantiepakka, kumeina Resolutet ja kehinä WTB Asym ja Kom. Taitaa paino olla lähempänä 9kg kuin 8kg. Kuitenkin alle 9 pitäisi olla noilla Mavicin kiekoilla.



Kiitos tiedosta ! Tuollasta samaa settiä kaavailin itsellekkin kun takavaihtaja on mediumhäkillä niin ei pakkavaihtoehtoja Shimpan vapariin paljon ole ja haluun maastokiekot. Normikiekot on 11-36 Sramin pakalla Dt R23 kiekoilla.

----------


## naukku

Olen tässä pitkään pohtinut canyon grail al 7.0 SL fillaria työmatkapyöräksi (näillä näkymin vain työmatkakäyttöön. Retkeilyä tuskin tulee harrastettua pyörällä joten vakaata junaa ei tarvita)
Odottelen vain että Canyon julkaisee omat lokarinsa tuohon malliin. ( https://www.cyclingdepartment.com/th...-grail-al.209/ )

Mutta, tuo Grailin koko aiheuttaa hieman hämmennystä. Tuntuu toooosi pitkiltä pyöriltä vaikka onkin 80mm stemmi. Canyon suosittelee mun mitoilla M-kokoa (reach 405, vaakaputki 577)

Itse olen hieman skeptinen tuon suosituksen suhteen, voisiko S-koko olla sittenkin parempi? (reach 390, vaakaputki 555)

Nykyinen Cannondale maantipyöräni on on kokoa 54 ja vaakaputki 545, stemmi 11cm (reachista ei tietoa)

Olen 179cm ja inseam 82cm

Kiitos kommenteista!

----------


## ealex

Eikö M-kokoinen Grail ole käytännössä täsmälleen samankokoinen kuin sinun nykyinen pyörä (2mm ero pituudessa), kun stemmin ero otetaan mukaan?

----------


## naukku

> Eikö M-kokoinen Grail ole käytännössä täsmälleen samankokoinen kuin sinun nykyinen pyörä (2mm ero pituudessa), kun stemmin ero otetaan mukaan?



kyllä, grail M-koossa olisi vain muutaman millin pidempi. Mutta jotenkin on mielikuva että M-kokoinen grail olisi hirveän kankea ja junamainen. (varmasti lyhyt stemmi kyllä tasapainottaa tuota mielikuvaa) Täytyypä vielä vähän mittailla nykyistä pyörää ja miettiä.

Ja saahan canyonin palautettua jos koko tuntuu väärältä.

----------


## stenu

Joku ehkä kyseli edellisellä sivulla 650B-droppitankorunkoja, joihin mahtuisi Ice Spikerit. Ei tosin ehkä ihan _gravel_ vaan ennemminkin drop bar mtb. Pitkähkö runko/lyhyt stemmi -tyyppinen geo. Kaksi keskimmäistä kokoa 27,5", pienimmät 26" ja isoin 29". Varovaisesti ehkä kiinnostelis.

----------


## KSi

> Olen tässä pitkään pohtinut canyon grail al 7.0 SL fillaria työmatkapyöräksi (näillä näkymin vain työmatkakäyttöön. Retkeilyä tuskin tulee harrastettua pyörällä joten vakaata junaa ei tarvita)
> Odottelen vain että Canyon julkaisee omat lokarinsa tuohon malliin. ( https://www.cyclingdepartment.com/th...-grail-al.209/ )
> 
> Mutta, tuo Grailin koko aiheuttaa hieman hämmennystä. Tuntuu toooosi pitkiltä pyöriltä vaikka onkin 80mm stemmi. Canyon suosittelee mun mitoilla M-kokoa (reach 405, vaakaputki 577)
> 
> Itse olen hieman skeptinen tuon suosituksen suhteen, voisiko S-koko olla sittenkin parempi? (reach 390, vaakaputki 555)
> 
> Nykyinen Cannondale maantipyöräni on on kokoa 54 ja vaakaputki 545, stemmi 11cm (reachista ei tietoa)
> 
> ...



Olen harkinnut ja pitkälti valintani tehnytkin Canyon Grail CF SL 7.0 mallista, S-koko. Ihan samaa ihmettelin, että ulottuma (reach) on toosi pitkä (439mm), peräti 68mm pidempi kuin mun nykyisessä Spessun 51cm Roubaixissa. Johtuu varmaan tuosta Hover barista, mutta Al mallisa näköjään sama probleemi. Täytyy olla mitattu eri tavoin kuin muissa pyörissä, ei muuten voi selittää. Canyonin S-koko on 172-178cm pyöräiljälle, itse olen 172, inseam 800. Mutta pienemmässä XS koossa olisi jo 650 kiekot, ei se oikein käy. Mielenkiintoista.

----------


## huotah

Grail AL:n tangon reach näyttää myös lyhyeltä, mutta faktaa ei tästä löydy. Eiköhän ne Canyonin kokosuositukset osu aika hyvin kohdille, toki jos on kahden koon rajalla niin kropan mittasuhteet voi tuottaa yllätyksiä. Canyonin pyörien palautukset ja vaihdot toimii kuitenkin niin hyvin että ei muuta kuin pyörä tilaukseen ja kokeilemaan.

----------


## KSi

Chattailin Canyon info_Suomi kanssa ja sanoivat Canyon S-koon Grailin vastaavan ajoasennoltaan / ohjaamoltaan S-koon Canyon Endurance mallia.

----------


## japoo

Jo kertaalleen siirretty Grail piti tulla ensi viikolla. Ei tule, toimitusaika siirrettiin joulukuun lopulle. Juttelin Canyonin suomen-kavereiden kanssa ja osat ja rungot loppu. Uusia runkoja aletaan tehdä tammikuussa eli toimitukset pitkällä ensi keväällä... Eli paluu lähtöruutuun...

----------


## Mohkku

> Mitäs muita vastaavia droppitankomaastureita on kuin Sutra ja Salsa Cutthroat? Bombtrack Hook ei taida kaksysejä huolia mutta 27.5 kyllä. 
> 
> Bearclaw bikes rapakon takana tekee ainakin Thunderhawkia ja kohta tulee Beaux Jaxon mihin menee jopa 29x2.6.



En tiedä, mihin Insera cc7000 pitäisi luokitella, mutta ainakin renkaat on keskivertoa leveämmät:

https://www.baiks.fi/insera-cc700-11-v.html

Olisikohan tuossa hyvä ympärivuotinen asiointipyörä? Outoa, ettei löydy Inseran omilta sivuilta.

----------


## teehak

> Täällä oli joskus sellaista juttua, että Fairlight Secaniin mahtuu 650b-kiekoilla 2,25" ISP. Olen googlaillut asiaa, ja alkanut epäillä mahtumista. Muiden ISP-renkaiden leveys nappuloineen on  joidenkin mukaan normileveyttä selkeästi suurempi (https://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...c.php?t=142397), ja jos Secanin rengastila 650b-kiekoilla on 57mm eli 2,24 tuumaa "(based on actual width)", alkaa ISP:n mahtuminen epäilyttää. Tietysti vanne vaikuttaa, mutta nuo linkin takana olevan keskustelun mittaukset ovat i16mm vanteella eli alakanttiin. Omat 29" ISP:t eivät ole vanteella, joten en pääse ihmettelemään niiden oikeaa leveyttä.
> 
> Onko joku kokeillut jo, tai aikooko kokeilla? ISP ei varsinaisesti ole ihan halvin rengas ostaa nurkissa lojumaan.



Joko joku jo sovittanut Seganiin ISP:tä tai vastaavaa ?

----------


## Joni.O

Onko kenelläkään tietoa / kokemusta kuinka leveä rengas menee Canyon Inflite CF SL pyörään? Meneekö esim. Schwalbe G-ONE 700Cx40?

----------


## scellus

> Joko joku jo sovittanut Seganiin ISP:tä tai vastaavaa ?



Secan, c:llä, elä pilkkaa hyyvvää pyörää! Täytyy varmaan lunta odotella, liian kesäistä laittaa ISP:tä alle oikein missään päin maata.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Itsekin olen funtsinut tuollaista gravel-pyörää viime kuukaudet. Netissä törmäsin tähän:

https://www.bike24.com/p2302595.html

Mikä vaikutti kiinnostavalta mutta tuo todella korkea bb sai kääntämään katseen muualle. Pääosin maantiepyörää ajavana tuo korkeus ja droppitanko ei vaan passaa yhteen. Aikaisempien pyörähankintojen perusteella olen myös huomannut että lopulta valmispyöristä menee itsellä aina vaihtoon satula, stemmi, stonga ja helposti kiekotkin. Siksipä siirryin runkosettiä etsimään. Nuo Fairlightit on todella kauniita ja arvosteluissakin kehuttuja ja olin jo päätymässä sellaiseen. Huomasin kuitenkin Planet X:llä olevan titaanista Tempest-runkoa hintaan 499 puntaa, titaani itselle uutena materiaalina kiinnosti ja sisäinen roopeankka heräsi, niin tilasin lopulta sellaisen, vaikka tuo halpismerkki onkin. Saa nähdä mitä projekti tuottaa.

Rengastilasta kiinnostuneille huomio että tuo Ghost syö ainakin 2" kumia 29":nä.

----------


## pee

NS Rag+ olisi ybuk:ssa tajouksessa. Onko kenelläkään omakohtaista kokemusta kyseisestä pyörästä?

----------


## teehak

> Secan, c:llä, elä pilkkaa hyyvvää pyörää! Täytyy varmaan lunta odotella, liian kesäistä laittaa ISP:tä alle oikein missään päin maata.



Sori.

----------


## japoo

Useampaan kertaan säädetty toimitusaikaa ja montaa muutakin asiaa kanjonin kanssa mutta siitä huolimatta seurantakoodit UPS:lle saatu ja näillä näkymin Grail CF SL 8.0 pitäisi tulla tiistaina. Katsotaan jos vielä pääsis ajelemaan tänä talvena, kovin liukkaalla ja jäisillä teillä ei ensi lenkkejä viitsi lähteä kokeilemaan, niitä ajoja varten on eri pyörät...

----------


## japoo

Ja Canyon piti kuin piti lupauksensa ja Grail tuli eilen tiistaina. Livenä se on juuri niin oudon näköinen kuin kuvissakin... Ehkä silmä tottuu. Pikaisesti kävin kesänakeilla ajelemassa pyöräteitä ja vielä ei oikeen mielipidettä pysty muodostamaan. Mutta se tuli havaittua että se kulkee kuin juna, ei paljon vaeltele suuntaan tai toiseen. 

instagram kuva

----------


## JackOja

Onks kukaan viime aikoina aiheeseen liittyen ostellut kiekkoja JRA:lta? Pitäiskö ennen brexitia ehtiä jos haaveilee?

Noiden kasaamat kiekothan on aina olleet hyvässä maineessa ja nykyään olisi tarjolla GG-käyttöön kohtuuhintaiset mieleiseksi konfiguroitavat Gecko-hiilarikiekot.

Navoista ei kovin tarkkaa tietoa anneta, olisko ne jotkut perustason kiinanavat (Joytech, Novatec, Chosen...)?

PK-seudun suola-vitun-kelveillä noita ei ainakaan alunippeleillä raatsisi käyttää. Olikos tuo hiilikuitu-alunippeli muutenkin parina korroosioaltis. Ihan kuin muistaisin lukeneeni.

----------


## paaton

Eikös tuollaiset kiinankuitukiekot kannata ostaa suomesta? Ainakin JED-bike kasaa kiekot samaan hintaan ja takuu oikeasti toimii.
Saa dtswissin tai 888 navoilla, jotka näytti yllättävänkin laadukkailta verrattuna novatecceihin. 

http://jed-bikes.fi/

Joutuu vaan soittamaan tai käymään. Nettisivuilta ei mitään löydy.

----------


## JackOja

> Eikös tuollaiset kiinankuitukiekot kannata ostaa suomesta?



Ilman muuta. Ei ollutkaan muuta vaihtoehtoa tiedossa kuin mcarbon+fillariosa -combo. Oli se käsitys, ettei noita kiekkoja enää juuri huvita kasailla.





> Saa dtswissin tai 888 navoilla, jotka näytti yllättävänkin laadukkailta verrattuna novatecceihin.



DT mieluiten kiitos joo!





> Joutuu vaan soittamaan tai käymään...



Nou probleemo. Noi sivuilla mainitut vannekehät eivät kiinnosta, mut voihan siellä olla muutakin tarjolla.

----------


## paaton

Jep. Kaverille tuli tooosi leveillä kehillä ja dt350 navoilla. Noita kehiä ei ole sivuilla vielä näkyvillä. Mustilla logoilla, niin näyttävätkin hienoilta.

----------


## japoo

Grail Vantaanjoen töyräällä. Hiljaa kun ajelee niin ilman nastoja pärjää (kunnes on nurin tjsp.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JTu

Joko ekat tilaajat ovat saaneet Grailin AL-versioita käsiinsä? Kovin 7.0 SL kiinnostaisi uudeksi työmatkapyöräksi.

----------


## Sukka1

Lainaan tätä ketjua, olen aloittelemassa pyöräilyharrastusta ja etsimässä pyörää. Hintaluokka 1000-1500 €. Käyttö olisi pääsiassa kuntolenkkejä hiekkatiellä 70-80 % asfaltilla 20-30 %. Tutkaillut tätä foorumia ja päätynyt siihen, että gravel pyörä voisi olla se mitä etsin. Mitään aiempaa kokemusta eri pyöristä ei ole. Foorumin avulla löysin kolme kiinnostavaa vaihtoehtoa: Cannondale CaadX 105, Canyon grail 7.0 ja Kona Rove NRB tai mahdollisesti Kona Sutra.
Mitä eroa noilla on laadullisesti ja komponenttien hyvyydessä? Onko muita suosituksia, mitä käydä kokeilemassa ennen ostoa?

Kona Rove NRB olisi tuolla tarjouksessa 1120 €, tosin en tiedä toimittavatko Suomeen.
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/kona-rove-nrb-2018-road-bike/

----------


## JackOja

> ...päätynyt siihen, että gravel pyörä voisi olla se mitä etsin.



Siltä tosiaan kuullostaa, hyvä valinta!





> ...Cannondale CaadX 105, Canyon grail 7.0 ja Kona Rove NRB.
> Mitä eroa noilla on laadullisesti ja komponenttien hyvyydessä?



Kaikki ovat laadukkaita ja kaikissa on vaihtelevan hyviä komponentteja.





> Onko muita suosituksia, mitä käydä kokeilemassa ennen ostoa?



No onko sulla jotain fillariliikettä (ei rättikauppa, vaan fillarikauppa) saavutettavissa? Käy kyselemässä ja kokeilemassa ja pyytämässä tarjouksia.





> Kona Rove NRB olisi tuolla tarjouksessa 1120 €, tosin en tiedä toimittavatko Suomeen.
> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/kona-rove-nrb-2018-road-bike/



Hyvä tarjous, kyllä ne toimittaa. L-kokoa yksi jäljellä, jos se on sun koko toimi nopeasti.

----------


## Mohkku

Cyclokin kannattaa katsoa (jos niillä ylipäätään jotain eroa gg:n kanssa on). Kona Jake the Snake oli jossain vaiheessa ainakin minun mielessäni jostain syystä eräänlainen krossareiden tylsyyden äiti, vaikka sinänsä kaikin tavoin hyvä valinta. Vähitellen se päivittyi yhä kiinnostavammaksi ja nyt olisi tarjouksessa tällainen: 

https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Jake-th...auppa/pKOJS18/

----------


## Sukka1

Tuo koon määritys onkin se ongelma, kun en ole pyöriä koskaan testannut.
 pituutta  löytyy185 cm, 
Tutkailin netistä miten jalan pituus mitataan  :Hymy: , jalan pituus 86 cm, mutta jos painaa kirjan kunnolla kiinni nivusiin niin 88 cm. Koko lienee 56" tai 58". 56" lopussa, 
onkohan tuo koko 58 " Kona Rove NRB liian suuri minulle?

----------


## Sukka1

Onkohan tuo Kona Jake the Snake liian "race" painoitteinen?, etsin enemmän hiukan adventure/mukavuuspainotteista pyörää.

----------


## JackOja

^hyvin silläkin nuo sun ajelut hoituu. Mä en alumiinifillaria ottaisi, mutta moni ottaisi.

Sillanen filosofinen päätös sun pitää tehdä, että haluako 650b- vai 700-kiekot. Tuossa NRB:ssa 650b.

----------


## Mohkku

650b-kiekoissa pitää muistaa ongelma talvirenkaiden saatavuuden osalta. Toivoin sen ratkeavan tämän talven aikana, mutta vieläkään ei yhtään vakavasti otettavaa vaihtoehtoa ole tarjolla.

Jake the Snaken mitat ovat aavistuksen kisakrossarin suuntaan, mutta kun esim. stack/reach on 1,52 vs 1,56, keulakulman ero 0,5 astetta ja cs 10 mm, tuskin siviilikäytössä asialla suurtakaan merkitystä on. Kokeilemaan olisi tietysti hyvä päästä.

En minä kuitenkaan tuota vaihtoehtoa tyrkytä, kunhan vain toin esiin hyvän tarjouksen hyvästä pyörästä.

----------


## kuovipolku

> ^hyvin silläkin nuo sun ajelut hoituu. Mä en alumiinifillaria ottaisi, mutta moni ottaisi.



Oliko tuo alumiinille ein sanominen vain sellainen huoleton heitto, jonka takana ei ole muuta kuin henkilökohtainen näkemys että alumiinifillarit ovat sinun kohdaltasi jo katsottu ja ajettu? 

Vai oletko todella sitä mieltä että hiekkatie/asfalttitie-(menivätpä prosentit miten tahansa)-kuntolenkkikäytössä on tällä tasolla - tämä ei ole arvottava kommentti vaan pelkkä toteamus siitä että asia voi olla toisin kun aletaan puhua kolme kertaa kalliimmiista pyöristä - on jotain oleellista merkitystä?

Mä väittäisin että (1) kun alla on 40-milliset renkaat tai (käytöstä ja vuodenajasta ja preferensseistä riippuen 28-35 mm tubelessrenkaat), ei kuski edes huomaa vaikka runko olisi kovaa alumiinia (eikä sellaisia kauhean epämukavia alumiinirunkoja kai enää tehdäkään) ja (2) että vaikka itsekin koen että kevyt pyörä on aina kivempi kuin hieman raskaampi, niin tässä tapauksessa ero on niin pieni ja käyttä sellaista ettei painoerolla ole merkitystä. 

(Asiaa voi harkita uudelleen siinä vaiheessa jos ja kun harrastus jatkuu, etenee ja syvenee ja uuden pyörän, olkoon se puhdas maantiepyörä tai enemmän väärille poluille vievä pyörä tai jotain siltä väliltä, tulee kenties ajankohtaiseksi.)


PS Jos mulla ei jo olisi ykkös- ja kakkos-cyclocross/gravel/allroad/adventure/talvi/kurapyörää, voisin hyvinkin tuommoisen keltaisen Jake the Snaken itselleni napata.

----------


## Sukka1

ok, kiitoksia kommenteista täytyy tutkailla vielä muitakin vaihtoehtoja ja tuota Jake the Snake. Talvella pyörää en käytä, lajiksi vaihtuu hiihto, joten siinä mielessä renkailla ei väliä. Varmaan molemmat renkaat kävisivät minulle. Joku mainitsi tuossa, että alumiinipyörää ei kannattaisi ostaa. Hiilikuitu nostaisi hintaluokan yli 2 k€. Siellä olisi esim. Canyon GRAIL CF SL 7.0 2200€, menee kyllä yli budjetin, mutta yksi vaihtoehto kyttäillä tarjouksia ja säästellä lisää pyörää varten ja ostaa hiilikuituinen pyörä. Sopivan pyörän valitseminen näyttää olevan vaikeampaa kuin luulin...

----------


## JackOja

> Oliko tuo alumiinille ein sanominen vain sellainen huoleton heitto, jonka takana ei ole muuta kuin henkilökohtainen näkemys että alumiinifillarit ovat sinun kohdaltasi jo katsottu ja ajettu?



Juuri näin. Näin yritin myös viestittää koska monethan pitävät alumiinifillareista. Tarkemmin ajatellen olisin voinut jättää heiton poiskin koska nyt pelkään tästä seuraavan tarpeetonta vääntöä.

Tosin 25% omista fillareista on edelleen (valitettavasti) alumiinia, mut eroon pitäis päästä  :Hymy: 





> ...Joku mainitsi tuossa, että  alumiinipyörää ei kannattaisi ostaa.. Hiilikuitu nostaisi hintaluokan yli 2 k€...



Ei maininnut siten. Mut alumiini ja hiilikuitu eivät ole ainoat vaihtoehdot. Esim. teräksiset Genesis Croix de Ferit kannattaisi tsekata.

Talvipyöräilyyn kannattaa henkisesti varautua. Kun huomaat, että pyöräily on kivaa saatat alkaa miettiä olisiko talvipyöräilykin kivaa. Sehän on nimittäin melkeinpä parasta!

----------


## Mohkku

Materiaali ei ole itseisarvo, toteutus ratkaisee. Sitten onkin mukava yrittää selvittää, missä on hyvä runko ja hyvät kiekot.

Tervetuloa suohon nimeltä "Sopivan pyörän valinta"! Ainoa hyvä puoli siinä on se, että kohtalotovereita on runsaasti.

----------


## Sukka1

Edellinen pyörä on parin sadan markettipyörä, ei tietoa paremmasta, joten luultavasti tulee parannusta vaikka valitsen minkä vaan tuosta hintaluokasta. Tuo Kona Jake the Snake vaikuttaisi kyllä ihan hyvältä vaihtoehdolta, mutta pyörä ei ole parista sadasta kiinni, jos lisäinvestoinnilla saa paremman pyörän. Täytyy tutkailla vielä noita teräspyöriä, kuten noita genesis croix de feritiä.

----------


## stenu

> Materiaali ei ole itseisarvo, toteutus ratkaisee..



Toisaalta toteutuksesta riippumatta materiaalien fysikaalisissa ominaisuuksissa, kuten esim. tärinänvaimennuskyvyssä on eroja ja siinä kisassa kaikki metallit jää kauas komposiittimuovien perään.

----------


## stenu

Laitetaan tää 650b-grainderilistaus tännekin tuolta cx-ketjun puolelta.

http://www.bikepacking.com/index/650b-gravel-bikes/

----------


## scellus

^ Ja noista ainakin joihinkin mahtuu 27,5” ISP talveksi (tai kesäksi, jos niin haluaa). Secaniin mahtuu, mutta rajoilla ollaan.

----------


## Taneli79

Täällä kieli pitkällä odottelen omaa Secania, jonka pitäisi saapua ensi viikolla. Miten on Scelluksen pyörä toiminut talviajossa? Myös mulla tulee alle ISP:t kevättalven lenkeille. 

Sain joululahjaksi saman firman Strael2.0-maantiegrinderin. Vai miten sitä kuvailisi teräs-levari-maantiepyörää, johon mahtuvat tarpeen vaatiessa 33mm kumit. Täällä se on työhuoneessa seissyt seinää vasten silmän ilona, kun vaimo ei ole vielä asiasta mitään huomauttanut. Henkilövaa'alla punnittuna (ensin pari kertaa pyörän kanssa ja sitten pari kertaa ilman pyörää) 8,5kg. Tulispa huhtikuu nopeasti!

----------


## Teemu H

> TeemuH voisi jakaa hieman lisää 3T kokemuksia vaikka onkin uusi pyörä, onko mitään puuttuvaa? Paino? Levein rengas? Onko kokemusta maantiepyöristä kuinka käyttäytyy geometrisesti?



Ei kauheasti uskalla vielä arvioida, kilometrejä on alle 200, mutta tässä vähän jotain  :Nolous: 

Team Force Carbonin paino on noin 8,5 kg, hukkasin muistilapun (valokuvan). Virallisesti tuohon saa max 55mm / 2.1 tuumaiset kumit 650b vanteilla, tuskin paljoa isompaa epävirallisestikaan. Nyt ajan 40mm nastarenkaalla ja 700c vanteilla, hankin ne heti kakkoskiekoiksi.

Ajotuntuma on hyvä ja maantiemainen, halusinkin oikeastaan p*skojen kelien ja teiden maantiepyörän. Vakaasti menee myös lumimuhjussa suoraan eteenpäin. Rungon stack ja reach ovat käytännössä samat kuin endurance-mallin maantiepyörässäni. Muu geometria on tietysti melko erilainen.

Ohjaustanko 3T Superghiaia on miellyttävä yllätys. Siinä droppitanko levenee alhaalta ulospäin, ja olen jo huomannut, että sieltä alaotteelta on mukava ajella (vrt. maantiepyörä)  :Hymy: 

Lyhyt takahaarukka tuntuu monella tavalla, mm. isot talvikengät saattavat ottaa sinne osumaa. Alla vielä pakolliset kuvat kummallakin rengasvarustuksella (sorry, on postattu jo kuvaketjuun aiemmin). 700c-vanteen kanssa erottuu hyvin tuo lyhyt perä, renkaan ja satulaputken etäisyys on aika pieni. Eipä tuossa varmaankaan edes tarvita enempää tilaa, saman verran tai vähemmän on kuitenkin keskiön takana haarukan välissä, eikä kukaan hullu laita tällaiseen pyörään täyspitkiä lokareita muutenkaan.  :Sekaisin: 

Jos jotain puuttuu, niin ainakin kolmas pullotelineen paikka alaputken alta (Open Upissa on sellainen). Pitkillä reissuilla se voisi olla arpeen, vaikka tavaroille. SRAM Forcen vaihtajan vivusta oli jossakin myös kommenttia, se kieltämättä vaatii totuttelua. Minulla on viisi pyörää, kaikissa erilaiset vaihdesysteemit, eli tämä ei varsinaisesti ole vain Exploron ominaisuus  :Sekaisin: 

Jos rahaa olisi paljon käytössä, speksailisin siitä Exploron paremmasta LTD rungosta setin sähkövaihteilla.

----------


## scellus

> Miten on Scelluksen pyörä toiminut talviajossa?



Ehdin muutaman sata kilometriä ajella ennen talvea, mutta ISP:llä nyt tosi vähän. En ole meinaan uskaltanut viedä uutta teräspyörää suolatuille kelveille ja olen ajellut muilla laitteilla, lähinnä vanhalla krossarilla. Nyt vasta oikeastaan olisikin ISP-kelit, tosin pakkaset uhkaavat kuun puolivälin jälkeen. 

Yllättävän nopea Secan oli 47mm renkailla. (Mietin että haluaisinko kesäksi jopa vielä leveämmät ja kuvioidummat renkaat.) En oikein tiedä mistä nopeus tulee, ehkä useammasta pienestä jutusta. Välitykset ovat talveksi väärät, vähän pienempi eturatas saisi olla (1x11 Rival, muistaakseni 42T edessä).

----------


## Taneli79

Ymmärrän suolakelvihuolen. Tuolla toisaalla asiaan liittyvässä langassa todistetaan, että pahimmillaan teräspyörän käy huonosti. Onneksi täällä maalla voi huoletta ajaa suolaamattomia pikkuteitä talvilenkillä.

Itse arvoin välityksiä oikein urakalla. Päädyin lopulta Rotor Aldhu 3d+ NoQ 46t/32t ja Ultegra Di2 11-32t yhdistelmään. 32t + 32t on sama 42t + 42t. Lumimuhjussa tuokin voi tuntua paikoin jäykältä, mutta talvella kannattaa hankkia lajivoimaa! Sulan maan aikaan mulle 46t/32t + 11-32t on täydellinen setti.

----------


## Taneli79

Teemun Exploro näyttää nopealta!

----------


## spacer

> Lainaan tätä ketjua, olen aloittelemassa pyöräilyharrastusta ja etsimässä pyörää. Hintaluokka 1000-1500 €. Käyttö olisi pääsiassa kuntolenkkejä hiekkatiellä 70-80 % asfaltilla 20-30 %. Tutkaillut tätä foorumia ja päätynyt siihen, että gravel pyörä voisi olla se mitä etsin. Mitään aiempaa kokemusta eri pyöristä ei ole. Foorumin avulla löysin kolme kiinnostavaa vaihtoehtoa: Cannondale CaadX 105, Canyon grail 7.0 ja Kona Rove NRB tai mahdollisesti Kona Sutra.
> Mitä eroa noilla on laadullisesti ja komponenttien hyvyydessä? Onko muita suosituksia, mitä käydä kokeilemassa ennen ostoa?
> 
> Kona Rove NRB olisi tuolla tarjouksessa 1120 €, tosin en tiedä toimittavatko Suomeen.
> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/kona-rove-nrb-2018-road-bike/



Miltäs kuulostais Pelago Stavanger? Tällä on useampi tuttu ajanut tyytyväisenä.

https://www.pelagobicycles.com/bicyc...r-outback.html

----------


## twentyniner

Niner RLT9 by Kimmo Kolmonen, on Flickr

Tuolla kokeillaan hiekkatiepyöräilyä tulevana suvena.

----------


## JackOja

^kiva Niner. Mut nehän yleensä ovat!





> ...Täytyy tutkailla vielä noita teräspyöriä, kuten noita genesis croix de feritiä.



Sit olisi toki vielä titamiinia harkintaan. On-Onelta Pickenflick tai Tempest.

----------


## tinke77

Miulla on vastaavaan käyttöön tuo on one pickenflick  ja oon kyllä tykännyt.

----------


## cuppis

Tällä mennään soralla ja vähän muuallakin. 4000km takana ja rakkaus vain syvenee. Rumassa repussa parhaat eväät vai miten se menikään  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Tällä mennään soralla ja vähän muuallakin. 4000km takana ja rakkaus vain syvenee. Rumassa repussa parhaat eväät vai miten se menikään



Tuossahan on hirveän korkea stacki ja pehmeässä lumessa ajokelvottomat ispit. Ei tuolla ajaminen voi olla hauskaa. Väärin ajettu.

----------


## cuppis

> Tuossahan on hirveän korkea stacki ja pehmeässä lumessa ajokelvottomat ispit. Ei tuolla ajaminen voi olla hauskaa. Väärin ajettu.



Ispit on mulle uusi tuttavuus. Sunnuntaina ajelin reilun satasen erilaisilla alustoilla. Olis varmaan mennyt kaks tai kolme jos ei olis noin väärät speksit  :Vink:

----------


## maapaa

> Tällä mennään soralla ja vähän muuallakin. 4000km takana ja rakkaus vain syvenee. Rumassa repussa parhaat eväät vai miten se menikään



Nätti se on joo. Mihis runkoon tuo on kasattu?

----------


## Danmeister

Hieno kalu! Mitkä renkaat, leveys?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk

----------


## cuppis

Runko on muistaakseni vuoden 2016 Salsa Fargo Firestarter-kuitukeulalla. Eteen menee 3” rengas mutta taakse vain 2.4”. Uusimpaan malliin mahtuisi kolmetuumainen molempiin päihin. Sinkulanakin on tullut ajettua kun säädettävät haarukanpäät sen mahdollistavat.
Nyt alla olevat ISP:t on 2.25”.

----------


## scellus

Tällainen gg-lista: https://road.cc/content/feature/2532...ke-year-201819

----------


## santei

> Laitetaan tää 650b-grainderilistaus tännekin tuolta cx-ketjun puolelta.
> 
> http://www.bikepacking.com/index/650b-gravel-bikes/



Valaiskaa joku. Miksi 27.5 x 2.1 rengastus? Miksei suoraan 700c eli 29 x 2.1. Tai vaikka 2.5 jos ilmatilaa kaipaa lisää. Onko tuo helpompi toteuttaa nykyisillä geometrioilla, kuten esimerkiksi wtb roadplus rengastuksella olevat pyörät. Roadplussan ymmärrän kun geometria ja ajotuntuma pysyy lähellä perus maantiepyörää, mutta renkaissa reilusti enemmän ilmatilaa ja leveyttä. Vai perustuuko tämäkin "villitys" samaan faktaan.  :Leveä hymy: 

Ilmeisesti 29 listakin on tulossa. Onhan noitakin jo olemassa kuten esim Cutthroat, Fargo, Sutra yms mutta paljon kovempaa ääntä noista 27.5 x 2.1 pidetään markkinoilla. Uusia malleja en ole bongannut kuin Ghostin fire road.

----------


## cuppis

Niin eihän nää monsterit mitään uusia juttuja ole, nimitykset vain muuttuu. Fargosta ties kuinka tsiljoonas sukupolvi menossa, on Singularin Peregrinet, Surlyn vekottimet jne.
Markkinoilta vaan löytyi taas rako täytettäväksi  :Hymy:

----------


## santei

> Niin eihän nää monsterit mitään uusia juttuja ole, nimitykset vain muuttuu. Fargosta ties kuinka tsiljoonas sukupolvi menossa, on Singularin Peregrinet, Surlyn vekottimet jne.
> Markkinoilta vaan löytyi taas rako täytettäväksi



Näinhän se on. Mutta miksi nyt markkinat puskee tuota 27.5 x 2.1 kokoa ulos. Eikö maastopyörä puolella huomatut 29erin hyödyt päde myös tässäkin?

----------


## Taneli79

> Tällainen gg-lista: https://road.cc/content/feature/2532...ke-year-201819



Secanille hopeaa kompliittien joukossa, voitto frameset-sarjassa: https://road.cc/content/feature/2543...ts-year-201819

----------


## Taneli79

> Näinhän se on. Mutta miksi nyt markkinat puskee tuota 27.5 x 2.1 kokoa ulos. Eikö maastopyörä puolella huomatut 29erin hyödyt päde myös tässäkin?



Ymmärtääkseni välikoon kiekkojen suosiminen sorapyörissä perustuu juurikin mainitsemaasi geometria-asiaan. 700c x 28mm = 650b x 2,1". Välikoon maastorenkailla geometria pysyy sorapyörässä maantiepyörämäisenä.

----------


## Tukkasotka

OT/ Noi Shimanon uudet Ultegran ja Duran jarrulevyt ovat niin törkeät, että ne ovat siistit. Kehitys vetää kokoajan yhä oudonpaan suuntaan. Pidän.

ps. On One Space chickenin rungon hinta on tippunut 610 puntaan. Silti enemmän kuin maksoin siitä yli vuosi sitten.

----------


## paaton

> Näinhän se on. Mutta miksi nyt markkinat puskee tuota 27.5 x 2.1 kokoa ulos. Eikö maastopyörä puolella huomatut 29erin hyödyt päde myös tässäkin?



Kai se pätee jos haluaa kippurasarvella ajaa maastossa.

 29 rengas kuitenkin muuttaa pyörän aika kauaksi cyclosta. Jo pelkästään korkea keula muuttaa väkisin geometriaa.  Eli tässä kohtaa ymmärrän kyllä välikoon idean.

----------


## Sukka1

Kiitoksia kaikille avusta pyörän valitsemisessa. Päädyin sitten lopulta Kona rove st, 2019 mallin. Vielä kun tietäisi ottaako 54 vai 56 koon? Näissähän on aika pitkä vaakaputki. Pienempään 54 kokoon olen päätymässä. Olen 185cm jalka 86 cm.

----------


## JackOja

^sinuna miettisin 56 vai 58.

----------


## Jami2003

Joo en tiedä paljonko Roven geo on muuttunut vuodelta 2013 mutta oon 178 ja mulla on 56 koossa eikä se liian pitkä ole. Ajoasento silti rennompi kuin maantiepyörässä.

----------


## santei

> Ymmärtääkseni välikoon kiekkojen suosiminen sorapyörissä perustuu juurikin mainitsemaasi geometria-asiaan. 700c x 28mm = 650b x 2,1". Välikoon maastorenkailla geometria pysyy sorapyörässä maantiepyörämäisenä.







> Kai se pätee jos haluaa kippurasarvella ajaa maastossa.
> 
>  29 rengas kuitenkin muuttaa pyörän aika kauaksi cyclosta. Jo pelkästään korkea keula muuttaa väkisin geometriaa.  Eli tässä kohtaa ymmärrän kyllä välikoon idean.



Nojoo nyt ymmärsin. Ajattelin vain tuota röykkyisempää hiekkatie- ja maastoajoa ja sen perusteella mietiin 29 renkaita ajatuksena, että vaihtokiekoilla saa sitten sopivamman rengastuksen maantielle. Mutta tuossa tosiaan onkin keula paljon korkeampi yms. muut eroavaisuudet geometriassa, joten vaihtokiekoillakaan ei saa maantiepyörämaista tuntumaa. Jos sellaista nyt sitten haluaa. Eihän nuo Cutthroatit yms ole huonoja arvosteluja saanut, mutta varmasti aika erilaisia ajaa versus maantiepyörä tai cyclo. Enemmän maastopyörä droppitangolla.

Omaan ja vaimon pyörään menee sekä 650b x 47mm että isohkot 700c renkaat, joten eiköhän noilla pärjätä pitkälle vielä. Mielenkiintoista silti seurata mitä markkinoille vielä keksitään.  :Leveä hymy:  





> Kiitoksia kaikille avusta pyörän valitsemisessa. Päädyin sitten lopulta Kona rove st, 2019 mallin. Vielä kun tietäisi ottaako 54 vai 56 koon? Näissähän on aika pitkä vaakaputki. Pienempään 54 kokoon olen päätymässä. Olen 185cm jalka 86 cm.



Oletan, että tuossa on hyvin sama geometria kuin Rove NRB:ssä. Ainakin tuosta Rovesta 54cm koko menee hyvin sekä 170cm vaimolle, että minulle 175cm pitkälle. Jos et koeistumassa pääse käymään niin ainakin konan jälleenmyyjistä Bikeshop antoi hyviä neuvoja koon valintaan ihan sähköpostitse.

----------


## cuppis

Sekä Fargo että Cutthroat kuuluvat valmistajan kategoriaan ”all road”. Fargo ”Off road touring/bikepacking” ja Cutthroat ”ultra endurance bikepacking/gravel”. Eli Cutthroatit kuuluvat tähän keskusteluun mutta postaamani Fargo on väärässä seurassa.
Fargo onkin käytännössä ja teoriassa droppitankoinen maasturi joka on mitoitettu ajettavaksi maastossa alaotteelta. Pyörä on kompromissi joka toimii hallitun paskotusti lähes kaikilla alustoilla. Varsinaiseen gravel-genreen se ei istu joten en tästä jatka enempää tämän otsikon alla.

----------


## Jami2003

Jokos tämä on ollut täällä. Nordest tekaissut titsku gravel rungon. Tyylipuhtaan näköinen luomus kuten heidän maastopyörätkin. 

https://nordestcycles.com/en/product/albarda-ti-frame

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tällainen gg-lista: https://road.cc/content/feature/2532...ke-year-201819



Olihan siellä Kinesiskin pärjännyt hienosti.  :Hymy: 
Jotenkin näissä listauksissa tulee esiin se tekijöiden kotimaa ja ko. maan markkinat. Saksalaisten ja Brittien listat tuppaavat poikkeamaan toisistaan.

----------


## Isä nitro

Ehtoota! Nyt ei hommat suju. Tilasin Kinesis Tripster ATn syksyllä keltaisena, ja aloin kuukausi sitten asennella uutta SRAMin Rivalin 1x11 settiä havaitakseni, että jopas lähtee helposti maalipintaa rungosta. Lohkesi siis pieninä paloina peräpäästä. Ajattelin että sattuuhan sitä. Saatuani pyörän vihdoin valmiiksi totesin, että ei h-i ei sitä väriä noin paljon saa rungosta lähteä. Niinpä otin yhteyttä Winleystansbikesiin, josta rungon ostin. Tänään vastasivat, että kiitos kuvista ja että lähettävät rahat takaisin, mutta ei ollut vielä puhetta että enkö saakaan uutta runkoa. Ilmanko jään. Taas kerran.

Jos en saa uutta Kinesiksen runkoa (mielellään hieman paremmalla maalilaadulla, kiitos) niin sitten tarvitsen uuden rungon groupsettini ja kiekkojeni ripustamiseen. Tälläkin palstalla on ollut puhetta On Onen Space Chickenistä, joka menee tuohon samaan hintaluokkaan eli n. 700 euroa. Thru-axlet tulisi olla edessä ja takana sekä BB kiertehillä. Lokareille ja tarakalle paikat plussaa. Ihan siis sellaiseksi käyttöpyöräksi, jolla viitsii ajella suolakylvyissä. Otetaan vastaan hyviä runkoehdotuksia tuossa hintaluokassa. Tripsterin geo on kovasti eri kuin Space Chickenin, mutta nyt mennään sillä mitä on tarjolla. 

Saa kehua avaruuskanaa tai tarjota jotain muutakin vaihtoehtoa rungoksi. Kiitos.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Tilasin Kinesis Tripster ATn syksyllä keltaisena, ja aloin kuukausi sitten asennella uutta SRAMin Rivalin 1x11 settiä havaitakseni, että jopas lähtee helposti maalipintaa rungosta. Lohkesi siis pieninä paloina peräpäästä. Ajattelin että sattuuhan sitä. Saatuani pyörän vihdoin valmiiksi totesin, että ei h-i ei sitä väriä noin paljon saa rungosta lähteä. Niinpä otin yhteyttä Winleystansbikesiin, josta rungon ostin. Tänään vastasivat, että kiitos kuvista ja että lähettävät rahat takaisin, mutta ei ollut vielä puhetta että enkö saakaan uutta runkoa. Ilmanko jään. Taas kerran.



Saatko siis rungon hinnan takaisin, mutta runko jää sulle? Jos asia on näin, niin näen pelkkiä mahdollisuuksia. Lasikuulapuhallus + custom maaliduuni esim.  :Hymy:

----------


## Isä nitro

Valitettavasti vaativat rungon lähettämistä takaisin. Minä olisin toivonut juuri tuota ratkaisua.

----------


## Jami2003

Itse ehdottelisin esim puolikkaan hinnan hyvitystä perustellen että olet kerennyt jo ruuvaamaan osat kiinni.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Itse ehdottelisin esim puolikkaan hinnan hyvitystä perustellen että olet kerennyt jo ruuvaamaan osat kiinni.



Minä olen alannut pohtimaan ihan samaa: aikaa ja vaivaa kului ja muutenkin vit....harmittaa. Jotenkin tuo Tripster vastaa tarpeitani ja letkut ja systeemit on viritelty juuri sitä varten.  Siksi laitoinkin kyselyn, että eikö olisi parasta jos saisin vain uuden rungon. Eivät ole vielä vastanneet. Taitaa olla myös niin, että noita tarpeitani vastaavia runkoja (aikaisempi kysymykseni) ei ole kovin paljon tarjolla - siis n. 700 euron hintaa.

----------


## TERU

Pelkään pahoin, että uudesta rungosta maali lohkeilee samoin. Ostavat raakarunkoja Taiwnilta ja maalaavat paksulla kovalla maalilla omat värinsä, harmahtavan pohjamaalin päällä ei näytä kova lakkamaali kestävän pieniäkään kolhaisuja. Olisko tuohon Jamin ehdottamaan osittaisen hinnanpalutukseen mahdollisuuksia? 

Käyttöpyörään tulee kuitenkin nopeasti omasta käyöstä jälkiä ja tosiasiassa maalilohkeamista ei ole varsinaisesti muuta haittaa kuin ulkonäkö.

----------


## Vivve

> Saa kehua avaruuskanaa tai tarjota jotain muutakin vaihtoehtoa rungoksi. Kiitos.



Avaruuskana olis kyl hieno! Täytyy itekkin joskus sellanen rakennella  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

Maalilohkeamat antavat vaan sielua pyörälle ja kasvattavat kuskin gravel-uskottavuutta. New bikes are nice, but a well used bike is a happy bike  :Vink:  Alumiinirungon kanssa potentiaalinen ruostuminenkaan ei ongelma.

----------


## Isä nitro

Tuossa olisi pari kuvaa. 

Firmasta vastattiin: ainoa vaihtoehto on, että lähetän rungon ja palauttavat rahat. On se kumma kun ei köyhän raha kelpaa eli minun pitäisi ostaa sitten toinen runko - jossa voisi olla sama ongelma. Ei ihme että kämmäävät brexitinsä kanssa nämä saariasukit.

Olen päätymässä siihen, että kärsin vaurion omassa nahassani. En jaksa enää siirrellä kamoja mihinkään toiseen runkoon. Kyse on tosiaan käyttöpelistä kaikkein paskimmille keleille eikä kuskikaan komistus ole. Minullakin on tuo käsitys, että alumiini ei maalipintaa kaipaa. Teräksellä tilanne toinen.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

No minä kyllä ymmärrän tuon. Ei kai kukaan jälleenmyyjä ota rungon virhettä omaan piikkiinsä. Ja vastaavasti kinesis ei välttämättä halua jättää viallista runkoa markkinoille.

Ei tuollainen maalilohkeilu todellakaan ole normaalia. Mulla on vanha alurunkoinen trekki, joka on maaliltaan edelleen aika virheetön, vaikka on takuulla ajettu ja huollettu holtittomasti.

----------


## Vivve

Aika pahasti kyllä lohkeilee. Mut se on sitten uniikki kappalle

----------


## Isä nitro

> Aika pahasti kyllä lohkeilee. Mut se on sitten uniikki kappalle



Kiitos lohdutuksesta. Nuohan lohkeamat eivät siis käytännössä näy kun kiekko on paikoillaan. Eikä etenkään ajossa. Näiden kanssa voin elää, mutta se tosiaan mietityttää että eskaloituuko ongelma. Ehkä haen sitten keltaisen tussin Clasulta...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## scellus

Meikäläisen 10 vuotta vanhassa alukrossarissa on jos jonkinmoista maalitonta kohtaa ja naarmua. Etuputkeen (haarukan yläpuolelle siis) on vaijeri jopa kuluttanut ison kuopan. Mitään haittaa näistä nirhaumista en ole kokenut. Ruostetta oli hieman pikalinkun kiristimessä, rungosta en löydä patologisia hapettumia. Kyllä minuakin harmittaa jos uudesta pyörästä löytyy epätäydellisyyttä, etenkin jos on jotain mitä ei uudessa pitäisi olla. Mutta kun tuolla maalin lohkeilulla ei ole funktionaalista merkitystä, niin se on tavallaan vain plussaa kuten Stenu sanoi. Pääsee heti hyvin käytetyn pyörän rennompaan makuun.  :Hymy:

----------


## scellus

Edellistä 650b-listaa järeämpää kalustoa: http://www.bikepacking.com/index/dro...in-bikes-29er/

----------


## Jarkko2410

Mulla alla 3T exploron "kopio" runko mallia kiina. Hyvin on pelittäny, ainoana erona oikeastaan alkuperäiseen on vaihdevaijerin ulostulo takana, satulaputki - ja takajarruvaijerin ulostulokohta. Tämän sai valittua pikalinkuilla tai läpiakseleilla..

Talvella alla pyörii wtb kehiin rakennetut el guabo rattlesnake navoilla olevat 27,5" yhdessä Kenda klondike kumien kanssa ( 2.1" )

kesällä alla Huntin 4 seasonit ja wtb resolutet 700c koossa.

olisin laittanut pari kuvaakin, mutta koneella ei ole - ja kännykkäkirjautuminen... nooh

ilmottaa kyllä, että tervetuloa, avaa sivun ja kappas en olekkaan kirjautunut..

----------


## am8119

> Kuvan myötä kiitos kaikille avusta emännän pyörän valinnassa! Muutama kymmenen (vai sata?) foorumipostausta myöhemmin on Kona Rove NRB DL 52cm vihdoin kotiutettuna..... Stemmi varmaan lyhenee pikkuisen tuosta 90 millistä. Katsotaan sitten muutaman lenkin jälkeen, että paljonko.
> 
> Tuossa vielä linkki ajoasentokuvaan jos jotain kiinnostaa. https://aijaa.com/IEl87t



Onko tuo ollut mieluinen peli ? Onko tuo 52 nyt ollut oikea koko ?  
Itsellä pituutta 170cm ja inseam lyhyt 79cm, joten olen melko pitkäselkäinen. Nyt Wigglellä olisi tuota hyvässä tarjouksessa 
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/kona-rove-nrb-2018-road-bike/

----------


## Vivve

CRC myy halvemmalla https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod167406

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Aika pahasti kyllä lohkeilee. Mut se on sitten uniikki kappalle



Ei ole kovin harvinaista että puristukseen joutuvista pinnoista alkaa maali lohkeilemaan. Mutta yleensä ne lohkeamat ovat kyllä pienempiä.

Tuon lohkeilun välttämiseksi olen itse aina hionut puhtaaksi esim nuo levareiden kiinnityspinnat ja dropouteista ne akseleiden vastapuolet.

----------


## TERU

> Kiitos lohdutuksesta. Nuohan lohkeamat eivät siis käytännössä näy kun kiekko on paikoillaan. Eikä etenkään ajossa. Näiden kanssa voin 
> Ielää, mutta se tosiaan mietityttää että eskaloituuko ongelma. Ehkä haen sitten keltaisen tussin Clasulta...
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Ikävä takaisku uuden ajokin kasaamisen yhteydessä 😥, samoin "korjaisin" maalilohkeamia jollain keinolla ihan oman mielialan kohottamiseksi.

----------


## santei

> Onko tuo ollut mieluinen peli ? Onko tuo 52 nyt ollut oikea koko ?  
> Itsellä pituutta 170cm ja inseam lyhyt 79cm, joten olen melko pitkäselkäinen. Nyt Wigglellä olisi tuota hyvässä tarjouksessa 
> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/kona-rove-nrb-2018-road-bike/



On ollut mieluinen! Kuvassa tosin DL-malli ja linkissä perusmalli, mutta eroja toki vain osasarjassa ja värissä. Koko tuntuu oikealta, vaikka paperilla 50cm koko olisi oikeampi. Emännän pituus on 169,5cm ja inseam noin 82cm. Parkkipaikka pyörittelyssä 50cm runko oli tosi ahtaan oloinen, joten päädyttiin 52cm kokoon ja hieman vakiota lyhyempään stemmiin. Toki 50cm runkoon olisi voinut kokeilla pitempää stemmiä, mutta kyllä tuo 52cm oli heti sopivamman tuntuinen.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Itekki oon haaveillu edullisesta gg:stä, johon mahtuu vähintään 27.5x2.1" renkaat. Aika vähissä vaihtoehdot, mutta onko näistä enempää kokemusta tai mielipiteitä?

Rocky Mountain Solo 50 tai 70:
https://theradavist.com/2018/10/beyo...rgan-taylor/#1

Giant Toughroad SLR GX 0:
https://cyclingtips.com/2018/06/gian...l-bike-review/

Varsinkaan tuota Rocky Mountain Soloa en oo nähny myynnissä juuri missään..

----------


## Isä nitro

Laitetaas nyt tuosta keltaasesta kovan onnen värkistä parit kuvat eli tässä siis ketjussa aiemmin mainittu Kinesis Tripster AT:





Ottamani kuvat ovat aina surkeita, mutta eiköhän tuosta olennainen ilmene. Kävin tänään neitsytlenkillä ja pidin kovasti pyörästä. Se oli vakaa ja tunnokas, niin tunnokas kuin noilla halpis-Swisseillä ja Maroilla vain voi olla. Voima- ja jarrulinja SRAMin Rival 1x11. Yhteishinta (ilman kiekkoja) n. 1100 €. Runkoa on kehuttu - Britit hieman yllättäen kehuvat omaansa - mutta jotkut pitävät emäputken korkeutta hieman liioiteltuna. Ajelen vielä parit lenkit ja jollei kova vauhti tiputa enempää keltaista maalia, niin pidän ehdottomasti tämän. 

Oli muuten todella mainio ajokeli tänään pääkaupunkiseudulla. Niin ja nyt Tapatalkissa (toivottavasti) näkyy joku muu kuin pyöräni lohkeileva maalipinta. Jos ei, niin laittakaa joku kiva kuva, pliis.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ajelen vielä parit lenkit ja jollei kova vauhti tiputa enempää keltaista maalia, niin pidän ehdottomasti tämän.



Miltä se maalipinta tuntuu muissa puristuskohdissa? Esim tolppapannan alla tai keskiön huudeilla? Omasta Kinesiksestä hioin keskiömuhvin päät puhtaaksi ennen keskiön asennusta. Ja aika paljon sitä maalia olikin.

----------


## Isä nitro

Siellä tilanne oli hyvä. Keskiölaakerit menivät mukavasti kierteille, samoin satulatolpan pannan ympäristö oli ok.

----------


## Vivve

> Voima- ja jarrulinja SRAMin Rival 1x11. Yhteishinta (ilman kiekkoja) n. 1100 €.



Nyt on saatu jotain puoleen hintaan. Eipä siinä  :Hymy:  hyvä hinta

----------


## Isä nitro

Juu, pitää paikkaansa. Serkku osti London Roadin On Onelta, jossa nuo SRAMit. Minä otin ne ja hän sai käytetyt 105ni ja muutaman satkun. Uudet Rivalit maksaa kohtuuttomasti.

----------


## scellus

Jan Heine kertaa suosikkiteemojaan, mutta esittää alussa varsin radikaaleja ennusteita: 
https://janheine.wordpress.com/2019/01/22/all-road-bikes-are-the-road-bikes-of-the-future/

----------


## naukku

Eilen kotiutui 2019 Kona Sutra LTD ja lokasuojat+nastarenkaat pitäisi hankkia. Olen miettinyt seuraavaa komboa:

Marathon winter plus 50-622
https://www.bike24.com/p2290641.html...athon%20winter

SKS edge Al 56
https://www.bike24.com/p2309427.html?q=Sks+edge+al

1. Mahtuukohan nuo lokarit hyvin Sutraan? Onko ylipäänsä hyvät lokasuojat. Olisiko turvallisempaa mennä sks bluemelsseillä?

2. Onko tuo jokin uusi rengas kun se on nykyään mara Winter PLUS?

3. Onko täysin päätön idea laittaa noin leveät kumit työmatkapyörään kun ajetaan 70% jäistä ja aurattua kelviä

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

> Jan Heine kertaa suosikkiteemojaan, mutta esittää alussa varsin radikaaleja ennusteita: 
> https://janheine.wordpress.com/2019/01/22/all-road-bikes-are-the-road-bikes-of-the-future/



Heinonen on unohtanut skenaariostaan sellaisen asian, että pyöräteollisuudella on loppumaton tarve saada meidät uskomaan siihen, että aina on jotain uutta, joka on tekee pyöräilystä olennaisesti ihanampaa, kevyempää, kauniimpaa, nopeampaa tai jotain muuta. Siksi nykyinen "all road" -konsepti ei ole evoluution pää eikä sellaista tuke koskaan olemaankaan. Ja koska useimmilla kuluttajilla on sisäänrakennettu tarve ostaa reserviä eli kalusto speksataan pahimman skenaarion mukaan, ei sen mukaan, mihin olisi tarve 90% käyttöajasta, on markkinointiosastojen duuni jopa kohtalaisen helppoa.

Nyt jo on ihan selvät merkit esimerkiksi siitä, että tulevaisuuden all road -pyörässä on jousitus vähintään etupäässä ellei molemmissa päissä. Seuraavaksi jotain muuta ja kohta ollaan tilanteessa, jossa all road -pyörät ovat niin lähellä nykyisiä maastopyöriä, että seuraavaksi keksitään joku uusi pyöräkategoria täyttämään kevyemmän ajon tarpeet..  :Hymy: 

Tämä yhden toisen legendan pitkähkö haastattelu sivuaa osittain vähän samaa asiaa ja on ihan viihdyttävää kuunneltavaa ainakin, jos ei mitään muuta: https://youtu.be/V-gGIqfVB2Y

----------


## ranttis

> 2. Onko tuo jokin uusi rengas kun se on nykyään mara Winter PLUS?
> 
> 3. Onko täysin päätön idea laittaa noin leveät kumit työmatkapyörään kun ajetaan 70% jäistä ja aurattua kelviä



Nastarengasketjut olisi parempi paikka näille mutta:
2. Plus on tuoreehko versio jossa parempi pistosuojaus ja painoa hieman enemmän.

3. Makuasioita. Osa ajaa 32-38mm renkailla cycloilla ja osalla on 2+ tuumaa maastopyörissään ja fat bikeissään.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Leewi

https://www.ebikeparts.fi/Nastarenga...a-37-622-musta
Toi continental contact spike rullaa esson baarin narikkamiehen mukaan paremmin. Nastarengasketjussa enemmän.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Onko kenelläkään vielä tietoa minkäkokoista kumia saa mahtumaan Canyonin Grail al -malleihin vaikka 650B koossa, esim. tuohon 1x vaihteistolla olevaan 7.0sl -malliin? Mukanahan noissa näyttäs tulevan 700Cx40 kumit, mutta onkohan juuri varaa leveämmälle..

Hinta/laatu/ulkonäkösuhde noissa alumiinisissa malleissa on mielestäni kohdallaan, mutta ois hyvä olla kaiken varalta tilaa leveämmällekkin kumille, esim. 650Bx2.2"..

----------


## Coasting

Kävin mittaamassa. Juuri mainitsemasi malli.
Sekä edessä että takana vähintään 9 mm suuntaansa tilaa. Orkkiskumilla joka 40 mm. 
Eli tuo 2,2" voisi mennäkin.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

> Kävin mittaamassa. Juuri mainitsemasi malli.
> Sekä edessä että takana vähintään 9 mm suuntaansa tilaa. Orkkiskumilla joka 40 mm. 
> Eli tuo 2,2" voisi mennäkin.



Tuo on hyvä tieto! Täytyykin odotella millon ensimmäiset kokeilee 650B kiekkoja ja leveämpiä renkaita noihin alumiinisiin malleihin.

----------


## Aakoo

^Ihmettelen kovasti jos tuolla kombolla voi ajaa, kun tilaa on n.58mm ja rengas 56mm. Itse olen pitänyt nyrkkisääntönä, että vähintään 5mm pitäisi olla tilaa per puoli, jotta rengas "sopii".

----------


## Coasting

Hei. Tuli tuosta vastauksesta mieleen että orkkisrengas ON 650B. Eli mamman XS kokoinen kyseessä. Isommissa rungoissa 28". Niistä en osaa sanoa ja unohdin että tässä on pienemmät renkaat.

Tuosta tilasta sen verran että jokaisella omat peukalosääntönsä. Omaan vanhaan maasturiin kun ei 29" oikein sopinut, niin veistin nappuloita kunnes tilaa oli ehkä 0.5 mm  :Hymy:

----------


## maalinni

> https://www.ebikeparts.fi/Nastarenga...a-37-622-musta
> Toi continental contact spike rullaa esson baarin narikkamiehen mukaan paremmin. Nastarengasketjussa enemmän.



Tuosta on näköjään väärät tuotekuvat monella kaupalla. Ei tossa renkaassa voi mitenkään olla 240 nastaa tai sitten olen ihan puusilmä.

----------


## ranttis

> Tuosta on näköjään väärät tuotekuvat monella kaupalla. Ei tossa renkaassa voi mitenkään olla 240 nastaa tai sitten olen ihan puusilmä.



Lienee 120 nastainen versio lähes joka kuvassa netissä.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## macci

Tuon Conti Spiken myyntikuva ei täsmää edes 120 versioon nastojen sijoittelun osalta

----------


## LoneWolf76

Olikos täällä jollain On One Space Chicken? Kiinnostaisi tietää, onnistuuko ko. rungossa Di2-kaapelien vienti satulatolppaan akkua varten -- tai onnistuuko akun piilottaminen näppärästi jonnekin muualle. Kysäisin tuota suoraan On Oneltakin, mutta no... joskus vastaavat muutaman päivän sisään, joskus muutaman kuukauden :-)

----------


## Samuli-1

Sinänsä olen vähän jäävi puuttumaan tähän keskusteluun, kun en gravel-asiaan olen kovin tutustunut, mut kävin tommosta Lauffia koeajamassa. Hauskan tuntuinen vehje kyllä. Tän jälkeen kun taas ajoi omalla pyörällä, ni kyllähän se oishan tommonen kiva -fiilis oli aika vahva 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tukkasotka

> Olikos täällä jollain On One Space Chicken? Kiinnostaisi tietää, onnistuuko ko. rungossa Di2-kaapelien vienti satulatolppaan akkua varten -- tai onnistuuko akun piilottaminen näppärästi jonnekin muualle. Kysäisin tuota suoraan On Oneltakin, mutta no... joskus vastaavat muutaman päivän sisään, joskus muutaman kuukauden :-)



En osaa vastata, kun en tiedä mitä Di2-kaapelointi tai akun sijoittaminen vaatii. BB:n pohjassa on sellainen "huoltoluukku", josta viennit sai soirotettua oikeisiin chainstayheihin. Viistoputkessa ylhäällä oikealla kaksi sisäänvientiaukkoa, vasemmalla yksi. Kysy tarkemmin, tai voin ottaa myös kuvan tarvittaessa.


e. vanha huono kuva löyty huoltoluukusta. Muistaakseni bb:n alueella on jotain vahvikkeita sisäpuolella, joka saattaa estää akun asentamisen.

----------


## LoneWolf76

Onko tuosta huoltoluukusta vastaavaa reittiä satulaputken sisälle kuin viistoputkeen ja chainstayhyn? Siinä tapauksessahan tuo Di2-kaapelin vienti satulatolpassa olevalle akulle onnistuisi helposti.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Sinänsä olen vähän jäävi puuttumaan tähän keskusteluun, kun en gravel-asiaan olen kovin tutustunut, mut kävin tommosta Lauffia koeajamassa. Hauskan tuntuinen vehje kyllä. Tän jälkeen kun taas ajoi omalla pyörällä, ni kyllähän se oishan tommonen kiva -fiilis oli aika vahva



Kävin katsomassa eilen tuon videon. Kiitos siitä. 

Onneksi tuo Laufin haarukka on sen verran kallis, että ei tarvitse edes haaveilla. On sitä sovitettu omaanikin vastaavaan kulkimeen. Hintarajaus koskee myös koko pyörää, jossa on kyllä paino saatu pidettyä varsin alhaisena. Eli omassa sarjassaan taatusti soiva peli. Mitä tulee ulkonäköön, niin onhan tuo haarukka ruma kuin Nasaretin vaakuna. Mutta tuo pullonavaaja on kyllä hauska yksityiskohta, joka lienee havaittu muuallakin? Näillähän perusteillahan minä yleensä pyöräni ostan.

Mutta periaatteessa kiinnostava konsepti ja mieluusti kokeilisin, mutta loppupeleissä taidan laittaa vähäiset rahani sittenkin johonkin toiseen koriin...

----------


## Samuli-1

> Kävin katsomassa eilen tuon videon. Kiitos siitä. 
> 
> Onneksi tuo Laufin haarukka on sen verran kallis, että ei tarvitse edes haaveilla. On sitä sovitettu omaanikin vastaavaan kulkimeen. Hintarajaus koskee myös koko pyörää, jossa on kyllä paino saatu pidettyä varsin alhaisena. Eli omassa sarjassaan taatusti soiva peli. Mitä tulee ulkonäköön, niin onhan tuo haarukka ruma kuin Nasaretin vaakuna. Mutta tuo pullonavaaja on kyllä hauska yksityiskohta, joka lienee havaittu muuallakin? Näillähän perusteillahan minä yleensä pyöräni ostan.
> 
> Mutta periaatteessa kiinnostava konsepti ja mieluusti kokeilisin, mutta loppupeleissä taidan laittaa vähäiset rahani sittenkin johonkin toiseen koriin...



Toi ulkonäköhomma oli yks mikä jäi videolla mainitsematta, samaten se, et ois kiva koeajaa vaikka Spessun Future Shock vertailun vuoksi. 

Mut mulla ei edes alussa jotenki osunu silmää toi keke mitenkää pahalla. Se näyttää vähä ku ois väärin päin noiden kaarien takia, mut omaan silmään kyllä ihan hyvän näköinen kokonaisuus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Isä nitro

> Mut mulla ei edes alussa jotenki osunu silmää toi keke mitenkää pahalla. Se näyttää vähä ku ois väärin päin noiden kaarien takia, mut omaan silmään kyllä ihan hyvän näköinen kokonaisuus.



Oma kommenttini heitetty täältä työpöydän äärestä, eli en ole koskaan luonnossa nähnyt. Ja ihan kuvien ja videosi perusteella tuo Laufin oma pyörä tuolla keulalla on tosiaan hallitumpi kokonaisuus kun vaikkapa tämä...

----------


## PeZu

4k euron kulkineelta voi odottaa jo vaikka mitä ja vertailukohtaa alkaa jo olemaan jo vaikka kuinka ja paljon. Halvemmallakin luulisi jo löytyvän jopa paremman pyörän...(?)

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Turha mitään lauffia on ostaa. Teräshaarukka on ihan sama asia  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## esma

https://granfondo-cycling.com/lauf-true-grit-review/

Tuosta voi lukea Lauffista lisää.

----------


## Jami2003

Oon luullut että GG:n luonteeseen nimenomaan kuuluu että täristää ja ravistaa. Muutenhan sitä voisi ajella vaikka täpärillä sorateillä. Sen takia en oikein ymmärrä tätä jousitus ideaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Käsittääkseni mukavuus on yliarvostettua, joten GG on parhaimmillaan kisakireällä hiilikuituisella maantiepyörällä.

----------


## Samuli-1

> Oma kommenttini heitetty täältä työpöydän äärestä, eli en ole koskaan luonnossa nähnyt. Ja ihan kuvien ja videosi perusteella tuo Laufin oma pyörä tuolla keulalla on tosiaan hallitumpi kokonaisuus kun vaikkapa tämä...



Tää on kyl raju!! 

Saan muuten Divergen testiin ens viikolla. Lisää sitä sitte myöhemmin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stenu

> Turha mitään lauffia on ostaa. Teräshaarukka on ihan sama asia



Juu moi vaan täältä evoluution ylimmältä oksalta  :Vink: 



Innovaatiot:
-Mekaaniset jousiviritelmät on korvattu rakenteellisesti simppelimmällä teräshaarukkalla
-Levyjarrut on korvattu vannejarruilla, jotka mahdollistavat ohutseinämäisempien alajalkojen käyttämisen haarukassa
-Vannejarrujen kanssa tarpeettoman jäykkä ylikokoemäputki on korvattu ohuemmalla, 1 1/8-tuumaisen haarukan kaulan mahdollistavalla emäputkella
-Rakennetta turhaan jäykistävät läpiakselit on korvattu näppärillä pikalinkuilla (ei kuvassa)

----------


## Isä nitro

> Rakennetta turhaan jäykistävät läpiakselit on korvattu näppärillä pikalinkuilla (ei kuvassa)



Näitä olen monesti miettinyt, kun uudemmissa pyörissä alkaa olla läpiakseleita ja olenhan ihan sellaisia halunnutkin uusiin pyöriini. Siis kokeilumielessä. Että mikä olikaan se hyöty, mikä näiden läpiakseleiden mukana tulee vaikkapa tälle GG-osastolle? Ei minulla ole mitään ongelmaa perinteisten pikalinkkujen kanssa ollut, ja ihan riittävän hyvin ne keskittävät levyjarrujenkin yhteydessä. Jäykkyyteen taas tuntuu vaikuttavan niin moni muukin asia. Ongelmaksi muodostuu sitten näin sekakäyttäjänä se, että kiekkojen vaihto käy entistä hankalammaksi.

----------


## maalinni

> Juu moi vaan täältä evoluution ylimmältä oksalta 
> 
> 
> Innovaatiot:
> -Mekaaniset jousiviritelmät on korvattu rakenteellisesti simppelimmällä teräshaarukkalla
> -Levyjarrut on korvattu vannejarruilla, jotka mahdollistavat ohutseinämäisempien alajalkojen käyttämisen haarukassa
> -Vannejarrujen kanssa tarpeettoman jäykkä ylikokoemäputki on korvattu ohuemmalla, 1 1/8-tuumaisen haarukan kaulan mahdollistavalla emäputkella
> -Rakennetta turhaan jäykistävät läpiakselit on korvattu näppärillä pikalinkuilla (ei kuvassa)



 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Levyjarrut ei kyllä ylikokoemäputkea vaadi  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## LJL

> Juu moi vaan täältä evoluution ylimmältä oksalta 
> 
> Innovaatiot:
> -Mekaaniset jousiviritelmät on korvattu rakenteellisesti simppelimmällä teräshaarukkalla
> -Levyjarrut on korvattu vannejarruilla, jotka mahdollistavat ohutseinämäisempien alajalkojen käyttämisen haarukassa
> -Vannejarrujen kanssa tarpeettoman jäykkä ylikokoemäputki on korvattu ohuemmalla, 1 1/8-tuumaisen haarukan kaulan mahdollistavalla emäputkella
> -Rakennetta turhaan jäykistävät läpiakselit on korvattu näppärillä pikalinkuilla (ei kuvassa)



Hei vaan hei, totean että Ritcheyn SwissCross Disc täyttää yllä mainitut ominaisuudet vannejarruja ja teräskeulaa  lukuunottamatta ja erittäin mukavaa menoa. Edesmennyttä mäkihyppyfilosofi Matti Nykästä siteeratakseni totuus on todellakin todellisuutta.

----------


## stenu

> Levyjarrut ei kyllä ylikokoemäputkea vaadi



Juu mä sanoinkin vaan, että vannejarrujen kanssa sellanen on tarpeettoman jäykkä. Mutta jonkun mielestä tietty vaatii, koska ei niille muuten mitään virkaa saatikka järjellistä perustetta ole.

SwissCrossia vois kyllä harkita mutakelien kisapyöräksi. Gravelia sillä ei pysty ajamaan, kun on bb droppia ihan liian vähän ( :Leveä hymy: ). Olis yhdet ylimääräiset kevyehköt pikalinkkulevarikiekotkin. Hmm..

----------


## OJ

Mulla on 44mm suora emäputki mun keke fillarissa ja bb droppia vähemmän kuin Swiss Crossissa, mutta fillarin täydellisestä kekeilyyn soveltumattomuudesta huolimatta olen sillä onnistunut ajamaan hiekkateitä ilman fyysisisä tai henkisiä haittavaikutuksia. Kelatkaa, 44mm emäputki, 60mm bb-droppi, läpiaksut, levyjarrut, hiilarikeula...mut varmaan kivitettäisiin hengiltä jos polut risteäisivät jonkun partajengin yhteislenkin kanssa. 

 :Vink:

----------


## stenu

^ Unohdit sen tärkeimmän: olet onnistunut kekeilemään tosta setupista huolimatta ilman LAUFia  :Vink:

----------


## Munarello

Ai vitsi kun minä olen ajanut sorateillä Spessun krossarilla. Ajan tästä nyt suoraan järveen sinne muiden seuraksi.

----------


## Mohkku

Ymmärrän kyllä pointin, mutta muistetaan silti mikä on gg:n ja cc:n ero.

Läpiakselivillityksen huono puoli on ehkä sekin, että kun kiekkoja olen katsellut, jatkuvasti vähenee tarjonta pikalinkkumalleissa. Ehkä niihin jotain adaptereita saa, mutta kun niissäkin on jotain napakohtaisia malleja, ihan itsestäänselvää ei saatavuus taida olla? Taakse vielä pitäisi olla adapterit 135/142 mm.

----------


## OJ

LAUF se nyt olisi viimeinen niitti. Ajelen varmuuden vuoksi sinne järveen.

----------


## Mohkku

Varo heikkoja jäitä, jos etelässä ajelet.

Minun piti pari viikkoa sitten käydä eräässä saaressa bongaamassa laavukuvarasti, mutta suunnitelmaksi jäi. Matkalla oli väylä, joka oli jossain vaiheessa talvea avattu, enkä siksi halunnut kokeilla, pettääkö jää.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Minäkin ajan järveen. Olen ajanut tolkuttomasti soralenkkiä täysjäykillä levyjarrullisilla hiilikuitupyörillä, joissa läpiakselit. Toinen niistä on vielä suoratankoinen maasturi, jolla nyt ainakaan ei voi soratielenkkiä ajaa. Onneksi partajengiläisiä ei ole meikän korpilenkeillä näkynyt.

----------


## Kulkuri

Jonkun pitäisi testata onko Lauf nopeampi kuin jäykällä haarukalla varustettu vastaava pyörä.  Alustan pitäisi tietysti olla riittävän epätasainen, jotta "suspension losses" voisi saada aikaan eroja. GCN vertasi maasturia, cc:tä ja maantiepyörää Paris-Roubaixin pavélla ja samalla teholla poljettaessa maasturi oli nopein, maantiepyörä hitain.  Lauf saattaisi siinä testissä sijoittua maasturin ja cc:n välimaastoon.

Paris-Roubaixista puheenollen, se on 90-luvulla voitettu parina vuonna RockShox-keulalla.  Lauf maantiekiekoilla voisi olla varteenotettava väline tänä päivänä, jos Lauf onnistuisi saamaan jonkun pro-teamin sitä käyttämään ja sikäli kun jousto tosiaan lisäisi nopeutta pavé sektoreilla.  Voitto Paris-Roubaixssa saisi varmasti haarukan näyttämään paljon paremmalta  :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Väärin ajettu.

----------


## kuovipolku

Itse asiassa taidettiin voittaa kolmena perättäisenä vuotena ja ajaa vuoden pari sitä ennen ja muutama vuosi sen jälkeenkin. Voittoputken vain kakesi ja muodustui seuraava putki, kun vielä kovemmista kuskeista ja vielä kovemmin ja paremmin doupattu joukkue eli Mapei vei voitot ja joskus jopa koko palkintopallin miltei miten tahtoi.

Mutta kysymys tietysti kuului olisiko sama mies voittanut 1992, 1993 ja 1994 vaikka olisi ajanut jonkun toisen tallin pyörällä eli ilman joustohaarukkaa? Jää pakosta spekuloinnin asteelle eikä etene silläkään kovin hedelmällisesti vaan jää joopas-eipäs-mielipiteiksi.

Toinen mielenkiintoinen kysymys voisi olla miksi joustohaarukat vähitellen katosivat muidenkin kuin voittajien tai voittajatallin pyöristä? Vaikka pyöräily onkin monella tapaa konservatiinen laji, juuri Pariisi-Roubaix'ssa on yleensä oltu valmiita kokeilemaan kaikenlaista uutta josta on joko todistettavasti ollut tai voisi olla apua menestykseen? UCI ei joustohaarukkaa kieltänyt eikä reittiä muutettu sellaiseksi että se enemmän suosisi tavanomaisella haarukka varustettuja pyöriä (eli asfalttiosuuksien pituutta ei lisätty eikä pahempia pavé-osuuksia poistettu tai helpotettu)?


PS Mulle Pariisi-Roubaix on hyvä vertaus: toiset hakevat sellaista pyörää joka on nopein ja/tai mukavin pavélla, toiset vain sellaista jolla pystyvät ajamaan pavé-pätkät riittävän kovaa ja riitttävän mukavasti jotta voivat ja jaksavat ajaa muun osan kisasta mahdollisimman kovaa ja miksei myös mukavasti. 

("Riittävä" ja "mukava" ovat tietenkin subjektiivisia asioita, "nopea" ja "kova" mitataan kellolla jos ajetaan kilpaa tai sillä pysyykö mukana jos ajetaan porukassa vähän reippaammin. Yksin ajavalle nekin ovat usein subjektiivisia, pelkkään fiilikseen perustuvia.)

----------


## stenu

Cannondale vois harkita HeadShokinsa palauttamista tuotantoon. Tommonen XS800 olis kova edelleen, jos hyväkuntoisen jostain vielä saisi ja gg-buumin myötä ajankohtaisempi kuin aikoinaan, koska cyclocrossiin noi evät kelvanneet.

----------


## OJ

Tossa ylemmässä kuvassa muuten Museeuw ajaa täpäri-Bianchilla. Boonen joskus jutteli Paris-Roubaix kalustosta, että kisapyorää ei voi rakentaa mukulalle, koska sileää pintaa on kuitenkin yli 200km.

----------


## KSi

Onhan Spessun FutureShock joustokeulapyörällä pärjätty viime aikoina Paris-Roubaix - kisassa. 2017 toinen sija ja Sagan voitti viime vuonna. Specialized Roubaix ja Diverge.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Eli joustoista ei ilmeisesti ole suuremmin haittaa mukulakivellä. Tuon ajan keulat eivät tainneet olla niitä herkimpiä joustamaan, joten mikrotärinä ei paljoa vähentynyt ja isoja patteja tiellä ei yleensä ole. Cannarin headshokki oli kyllä todella herkkä, joten se varmaan toimisi mukulakivelläkin.

----------


## Mohkku

Tästä tuollainen "single shock-keula" johonkin projektipyörään kokeiltavaksi:

https://www.bike24.com/p254951.html

----------


## Kulkuri

Kai se on oletusarvoisesti niin, että jos pro-tallit eivät joustohaarukoita käytä, niin ne eivät vauhtia lisää.  Panostukset ovat suuria ja jos jokin marginaalinen parannus olisi saatavissa jollain keinolla, niin se keino käytettäisiin.  Bonuksena sponsorit saisivat uudenlaista kalustoa myytyä innokkaille kuluttajille. Vaikea sanoa, vallitsiko 90-luvulla vain jokin hetkellinen mielenhäiriö, vai miksi joustoa käytettiin, ei siitä ainakaan haittaa näyttänyt olevan.  Kyynisesti voisi tietysti sanoa, että RockShox maksoi ja tallit ottivat rahat vastaan.

Itse tein eilen kenttäkokeita käytettävissäni olevalla kalustolla, eli 29 jäykkäperämaasturilla, RockShox Judy haarukalla ja tehomittarilla.  Yritin selvittää syntyykö nopeuseroa, jos ajan epätasaista pätkää etujousitus lukittuna tai auki.  Ajoin 1,65 km Strava-segmentin (Suomenojan lintualtaat) muutaman kerran keula lukittuna ja auki. Reitti oli lähes koko pituudeltaan jalankulkijoiden muhkuraiseksi tamppaamaa jäätä, eräänlaista pavéta siis. Joka kerralla yritin ajaa tasaisella teholla, koko ajan satulassa istuen.

Strava kirjasi keskitehon ja keskinopeuden jokaiselle kierrokselle, ja tulokset ovat tässä, nopeus tehon funktiona:

Olin hieman yllättynyt tuloksesta.  Ensinnäkin oletin, että todennäköisesti mitään eroa ei kohinan takaa näy. Tai sitten jouston kanssa minuun  välittyvä tärinä olisi pienempi ja näin myös vastus olisi pienempi  (suspension loss, mikä lie suomeksi?).  Mutta näyttäisikin, että asia on päinvastoin, haarukka lukittuna vauhti onkin suurempi.  Tilastoihmiset voivat toki korjata, että näin pienellä otoksella ja pienillä eroilla ei voi vielä sanoa mitään (vai voiko?), mutta ainakin jokin heikko signaali tässä tulee.

Itse ajattelen, että energiaa kuluu ilmajousen liikkessä, vaimennuksessa, tiivisteiden kitkassa tms. Nähtävästi jopa enemmän kuin mitä kuluisi omien lihasten, jänteiden ja muiden elimien tärisyttämiseen.  Jos palaan Lauf-jousitukseen, siinähän ei ole samanlaista häviöitä aiheuttavaa tekniikkaa, joten olisi mielenkiintoista testata sitä samalla menetelmällä.

----------


## LJL

> Tästä tuollainen "single shock-keula" johonkin projektipyörään kokeiltavaksi:
> 
> https://www.bike24.com/p254951.html



Rammanviilausmielessä olisi kepoisenpi kuin: https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...gc=0;orderby=3

----------


## scellus

> Olin hieman yllättynyt tuloksesta.  Ensinnäkin oletin, että todennäköisesti mitään eroa ei kohinan takaa näy. Tai sitten jouston kanssa minuun  välittyvä tärinä olisi pienempi ja näin myös vastus olisi pienempi  (suspension loss, mikä lie suomeksi?).  Mutta näyttäisikin, että asia on päinvastoin, haarukka lukittuna vauhti onkin suurempi.  Tilastoihmiset voivat toki korjata, että näin pienellä otoksella ja pienillä eroilla ei voi vielä sanoa mitään (vai voiko?), mutta ainakin jokin heikko signaali tässä tulee.



Ihan tilastomielessä: Kyllä jos olettaa saman residuaalivarianssin oransseille ja sinisille pisteille, tuosta voi jo jotain sanoa (eli tosiaan heikko signaali; jos laitat numeroarvot tulemaan niin mulla menee n. 5 minuuttia tarkistaa asia). Ainakaan oranssin keskiarvo ei voi tuossa koetilanteessa olla kovin paljon sinistä alempana. Enempi mietityttää ehkä se, yleistyykö tulos kuinka hyvin muihin ajotilanteisiin, jossa muhkurat ovat erikokoisia ja erilaisia, lämpötila eri (jousituksen öljyt), rengaspaineet, jne.

Jostain syystä en omalla 29-jäykkäperällä aina hahmota jäisellä polulla onko jousitus lukossa vai ei. Joskus sen tuntee selvästi.

----------


## Kulkuri

> Enempi mietityttää ehkä se, yleistyykö tulos kuinka hyvin muihin ajotilanteisiin, jossa muhkurat ovat erikokoisia ja erilaisia, lämpötila eri (jousituksen öljyt), rengaspaineet, jne.



Varmaan kaikki mainitsemasi asiat vaikuttavat, mutta miten ja mihin suuntaan, on vaikea sanoa.  Kokeeni vain viittaa siihen suuntaan, että nopeuden maksimoimisen kannalta muhkuraisella jäällä kannattaa ehkä lukita etujousitus.  Tai ehkä ei.  Nopeusero on pieni ja muitakin näkökohtia on, mm. mukavuus. En kyllä pannut merkille mitään eroa mukavuudessa, oli todella epämukavaa joka kierroksella.

Tässä data tilastollista analyysia varten:

teho
nopeus

jousto
170
19.2


177
19.8


189
20.5


201
21.5





ei joustoa
175
19.9


182
20.4


189
20.8

----------


## scellus

Joo, eli saan tuosta jouston tehovaikutukseksi 3.9 W, 95% luottamusväli 1.5...6.9 W. (lineaarimalli, aika lailla sama tulos kahdella eri tavalla eli lm() ja brms R:ssä). Tai toisin päin, nopeus pienenee vakioteholla 0.28 km/h  (-0.51...-0.06 km/h).

----------


## esma

GCN teki oman testinsä tuosta aiheesta ja sai vähän erilaisia tuloksia.
https://youtu.be/QvO74sZxVs4

----------


## scellus

^Niinpä niin. Aina voi näistä leikkitutkimuksista sanoa että vähän vois tehdä toistoja enemmän että satunnaisvariaation saisi virheen puolelle, ettei tarviis sitä tuloksina raportoida.  :Hymy:  Mutta myös erona oli rengastus, joka vaihtelu GCN:llä kun taas Kulkuri piti samoja renkaita lukitun ja lukitsemattoman jousituksen kanssa. Moni muukin asia varmaan eri tavalla. 

Itse uskon että leveät renkaat ovat ilman muuta riittävällä täristyksellä nopeammat, ja jousituskin saattaa olla jos on riittävän isoja möykkyjä. Mutta kuinka isoja niiden pitää olla? Ja esim. Helsingin keskustassa maastopyörällä on varsin näppärä ajella kesälläkin, tavallaan paljon rennompi ja mukavampi kuin krossari mukulakivellä, ratikkakiskoilla ja tietyösotkussa. (Yleensä ajan siellä kesällä krossarilla.)

----------


## Kulkuri

Kiitos analyysistä, scellus. Marginal gains, 3,9W, 0,28 km/h, saa ainakin minut, koekaniinin, mietteliääksi.

GCN:n testi on tuttu ja se toimi osaltaan oman kokeiluni inspiraationa.  GCN ei tosiaan verrannut maastopyörää jousituksella ja ilman, kuten minä, joten varsinaista ristiriitaa ei ole.  Oma tulokseni on kyllä ristiriidassa Bicycle Quarterlyn testin kanssa, sillä Jan Heine kirjoittaa, että joustohaarukalla on pienempi vastus kuin jäykällä hybridipyörän haarukalla (mutta samansuuruinen kuin teräshaarukalla). Jan Heine käytti elastomeerivaimennuksella olevaa haarukkaa ja ajoi tien reunan tärinäraidalla, joten eroja on tässäkin.  Yleisesti, eri joustotekniikoilla saattaa olla vaikutus vastukseen: ilmajousi, elastomeeri, teräsjousi, Lauf-lehtijousi.  Paljon tutkittavaa olisi...

Mielestäni asiaa voisi tutkia enemmänkin, sillä "suspension loss" (tärinähäviö?) voi olla todella merkittävää. Arvioisin, että jos testissä käyttämäni reitti olisi ollut tasainen, tehoa olisi talvipäivänä nastarenkailla kulunut n. 140W 20km/h nopeudessa, testissä kului 180W eli 40W meni tärinään. Tai ehkä sitten "vain" 36W haarukka lukittuna.

----------


## Samuli-1

Mulla oli tuo Diverge testissä Porvoon Pyöräkeskukselta. Kiinnosti future shock vs. Laufin systeemin. Kai ne yrittää samaa asiaa tavoittaa, eli ajomukavuutta pienessä röykytyksessä, mutta aika erilaiset fiilikset niistä. Sekä joustosta, että pyöristä ylipäänsä. Videolla on muutakin aiheeseen liittyvää spekulointia...

----------


## stenu

Tässä olis tämmösen tehdastekoisen luddiitti-Laufin koeajoraportti. Columbus SL -haarukkaa käskyttävän vannejarruluddiitin mieltä lämmitti erityisesti alle lainatut kappaleet. Tietäjät tietää. Sanokaa, mitä sanotte. 

"Straight up, the Polyvalent’s front end rides smoother than any disc bike I’ve ridden. Velo Orange doused it in special sauce. That elusive smooth ride quality? Well, this fork’s got it. Not quite to the level of a rim brake fork with thin-wall tubing, but better than I’ve felt on any production disc bike.

As a contrast to the front end’s surprising suppleness, the rear end of the Polyvalent is relatively stiff riding. It’s not stiff in comparison to other bikes in the same category like Surly or Soma – more like it’s on par with those bikes – but when the front end rides soft you do notice the rear end being more “normal” for a production bike.

It’s a bit of a curious combination.

So it handles like a rando bike, and the fork is quite supple, but in the end I can’t classify it among those bikes. The ride is somewhat discordant in this sense. Going back to my comment about this bike’s front end suppleness being a combination of factors, the whole bike is also a system in this sense.

I’ve ridden numerous modern bikes where a stiff carbon fork creates a discordance in the opposite direction, where the fork is stiffer than the frame. Given the choice, I’ll take a smooth riding fork (with a hundred eyelets, yay!) over a harsh-riding front end, particularly if going off-road."

----------


## OJ

No tuasta...ei tosin ole Lauffia.

----------


## Vilhelm V

> No tuasta...ei tosin ole Lauffia.



No auts, harmillisesti aerotanko puuttuu. Ehkä sen voisi kustomoida parista ylimääräisestä hissitolpasta.

----------


## arctic biker

Stenun linkin kautta päädyin Eastonin sivulle jossa kammenrattaitten koosta porinaa. Imho erittäin järkevää!

----------


## kuovipolku

Tarkoittanet 46/30-yhdistelmän ylistystä keskimmäisen linkin jutussa?

(  https://www.eastoncycling.com/produc...shifting-rings ) --->  

https://theradavist.com/2018/04/usef...morgan-taylor/  --->

ja sitä kautta Eastonin sivuille

https://www.eastoncycling.com/produc...shifting-rings 

ja erityisesti tähän jossa riittänee perehtymistä vaativaa lukemista

https://www.eastoncycling.com/media/...WhitePaper.pdf

----------


## santei

Mikäs tällä hetkellä on halvin varteenotettava otsikon mukainen pyörä?

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Mikäs tällä hetkellä on halvin varteenotettava otsikon mukainen pyörä?



En tiiä halvimmasta, mut Canyon Grailin karvalakkimalli näyttää paperilla aika hyvältä hintaansa nähden. Ei kyllä herätä mitään suuria intohimoja.
Epäilyttävien asioiden listalla: pressifit-keskiö alumiinirungossa, rengastilan riittävyys lokasuojien kanssa, keulassa ei oo juurikaan kiinnikkeitä

----------


## TheMiklu

Grailia ei saaneet pitkään aikaan. Sen verran on  ollu suosittu.
Joku Cannondalen Topstone vois olla kova.
Halvemmasta päästä sitte On onet/Planet X:ät.
Ribblellä on mielenkiintoisia pyöriä. CGR alumiinisena, karboonisena ja teräksisenä. Ja titskunakin!
Tuossa teräksiseen linkki
https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-cgr-725/

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rawjunk

En tiedä onko tämä nyt virallisesti gg, mut olisin jo tilannut, jos ei ois niin kisainen geo: https://www.wiggle.com/vitus-energie...pex-1x11-2019/

Hyvät palikat ja ilmeisesti paino hintaansa nähden.

----------


## stenu

^Ei tossa ainakaan cyclocross-kisaisa geo ole, jos sitä tarkoitit. BB-droppia on ihan reilusti, keulakulma on vähän normi krossigeometriaa loivempi ja vaakamitta pitkä eli sopii käytettäväksi lyhyen stemmin kanssa ja toe overlapin kanssa tuskin tulee ongelmia XS:sää lukuunottamatta.

----------


## Rawjunk

> ^Ei tossa ainakaan cyclocross-kisaisa geo ole, jos sitä tarkoitit. BB-droppia on ihan reilusti, keulakulma on vähän normi krossigeometriaa loivempi ja vaakamitta pitkä eli sopii käytettäväksi lyhyen stemmin kanssa ja toe overlapin kanssa tuskin tulee ongelmia XS:sää lukuunottamatta.



Tuossa on omassa koossa Canyonin Aeroadia vastaava stack ja reach. Nykyiseen runkoon verrattuna 14mm matalampi ja 35mm pidempi, niin ei jää oikein säätövaraa.

----------


## stenu

Ei oo muuten ihan ongelmatonta tää vannejarruluddiitin gg-elämä nykymaailmassa. Tilasin just Bikeshop.fi:stä todennäköisesti Euroopan viimeisen WTB Criss Cross -vanteen. Enempää ei ollut eikä tuu, koska valmistus on lopetettu. No eihän kukaan enää nykymaailmassa aja krossia, tai varsinkaan gravelia, vannejarrullisella pyörällä. Onneks on yksi vanne entuudestaan jemmassa, niin on varmaan pari vuotta ajoja jäljellä noilla kiekoilla ennen kuin pitää kasata kokonaan uusiksi. Saas nähdä mitä vauhtia vannejarruvanteiden saatavuus ylipäätään hupenee. Pitääkö tässä alkaa antaa periksi ja rueta kattelemaan jotain levareilla varustettua systeemiä käyttöpyöräksi ja jättää noi vannejarrulliset vaan aurinkoisten kelien nautiskelupyöriksi... =)

----------


## tjantunen

Onko kokemuksia Fuji Jari 1.5 GG pyörästä? https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ari-1.5-776463 Sen mitä noista osasarjoista ymmärrän niin näyttäisi olevan tuohon hintaluokka ok tasoa. Itsellä eka GG pyörä hakusessa ja tuo Fuji on yksi vaihtoehto. Itsellä mittaa 191 ja inseam 91. Saa myös ehdottaa jotain muuta vastaavassa hintaluokassa  :Hymy:

----------


## hitlike

> Onko kokemuksia Fuji Jari 1.5 GG pyörästä? https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ari-1.5-776463 Sen mitä noista osasarjoista ymmärrän niin näyttäisi olevan tuohon hintaluokka ok tasoa. Itsellä eka GG pyörä hakusessa ja tuo Fuji on yksi vaihtoehto. Itsellä mittaa 191 ja inseam 91. Saa myös ehdottaa jotain muuta vastaavassa hintaluokassa



Asiallinen pyörä mutta 300€ halvemmalla saa Suomesta vaikka Whiten gg:n jossa Tiagraa myös kampisarja (Säästö-FSA:n sijaan) plus Shimanon kalliimmat nestelevarit, tai Fujin hinnalla 1x11 SRAM version. Tämä nähden jos olet valmis tilaamaan Euroopasta niin etsisin parempaa diiliä esim alemyynneistä tai kyttäisin esim Planet X/On-Onen toistuvaa alea tai Canyon outlettia.

----------


## Laerppi

Mikä olisi paras gravel-maantie-triathlon-brevet-bikepacking pyörä 1,5-2,5 k€ 
Lokarikiinnikkeet pitäisi olla.

----------


## Mohkku

Ei ole parasta. On sinulle paremmin ja vähän huonommin soveltuvia pyöriä. Mutta kun seuloo tarjonnasta alumiinirunkoisen hiilikuitukeulalla, josta nuo kiinnikkeet löytyy, rengastila on riittävä, rungon mittasuhteet vastaa sinun kroppasi mittoja sekä mieltymyksiä ja hintalappu 2 k€:n paikkeilla, pieleen tuskin voi mennä. Hintahaarukan alapäästäkin löytyy varsin toimivaa kalustoa.

----------


## stenu

Nyt on pakko myöntää, että vähän kuumottelis.. Vannejarrukriisi meni kyllä jo ohi, kun vaihdoin Gravaan  kesäykköskiekot alle ja oli elämä taas pelkkää blissiä. Mieluisan  levaripyörän hinnalla ei tartte edes kattella mitään edullisempia  vanteita vaan voi huoletta sorvailla Hedin Belgium Plussia vaikka ympäri  vuoden äkkiä laskien pitkälti toistakymmenta vuotta eli taloudellisesti  ajatellen levaripyörän hankkimisessa ei ole järjen hiventäkään. Joka  syksy on ne pari-kolme krossikisaa, jotka on niin mutaisia, että  MiniMotot tahtoo mennä tukkoon ja jos asioita miettii vaan jarrujen  kantilta - ei siltä, mitä ne jarrut aiheuttaa pyörään muuten -  krossikisahommiin vannejarrut olis kyllä ihan kovat. Noin muutoin ja gg-touhuihin nykytilanne on aivan hyvä, kunhan leveiden ja keveiden vannujarruvanteiden valmistusta ei lopeteta kokonaan.

Jos  laskee, että noi mukana tulevat Kingin laakerit kustantaa  noin 350 euroa, niin runkosetin hinnaksi jää 1450 €, mikä ei ole ollenkaan  mahdoton raha rosterirungosta sisäisillä kaapelivienneillä sävysävyyn  maalatun kuituhaarukan kera. No, se edellyttää tietysti sitä, kokee saavansa jotain lisäarvoa noista Kingeistä halvempiin vaihtoehtoihin verrattuna. Edullisuuskin on aina suhteellista tietty  ja riippuu, mihin vertaa, mutta ei ainakaan taitaisi customia saada  noilla spekseillä tuohon hintaan mistään.

Geometria natsais aika  hyvin. Muutama asia kuitenkin epäilyttää ja siksi en ole vielä painanut  tilausnappulaa: 1. En ihan rakasta tota firmaa. Pari kertaa olen käynyt  siellä sisällä ja molemmista kerroista jäi sellainen fiilis, että  kolmatta kertaa ei tartte mennä, kun kummallakaan kerralla ei  vaivauduttu edes tervehtimään. Olen sähköpostitse yrittänyt kysellä  rungosta vähän tarkempia speksejä, mutta ei ole vaivauduttu vastaamaan.  Ehkä noilla on sitten frendejöä ja puolituttuja Berliinissä sen verran,  että ei muita mahdollisia asiakkaita tartte noteerata. Vähän v...ttaa  kyllä tommonen. 2. Toi Columbuksen keula on aika möhkäle. Aka monissa  nyky-GG-pyörissä on kuitukeulat muuttuneet sirommiksi, mikä ainakin  voisi olettaa merkitsevän pehmeämpää kulkua. Samaten epäilyttää, että  onko toi systeemi, millä rakea säädetään mahdollinen murheenkryyni ja  nitinänaiheuttaja tulevaisuudessa. Mulle 47 rake on juuri hyvä ja  isompaa optiota tuskin tulisin edes käyttämään. 3. BB drop 65 mm.  Krosseja ajatellen voisi olla ehkä jopa hyvä juttu, mutta muuten kyllä  ajaisin mieluummin matalammalla keskiöllä varustetulla rungolla. 4.  Rosteri olis huoleton, mutta mulla on jo yksi rosteripyörä, joten  Columbus Lifestä customin teettämällä saisi vielä inan kevyemmän,  luultavasti inan pehmeäkulkuisemman ja ilman kompromisseja. 5. Ja sitten  se viimeinen, eli mihin mä tota _oikeesti_tartten?  No, viiskybää tulee kesällä täyteen ja vaimo lupas ton ostaa...mutta ei  sekään vielä varsinaisesti tuota tarveta synnytä.

Ja joo, olisin voinut laittaa tän myös tonne Fillarikuumetta potevien tukiryhmään..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Krüger

Hei! Houkuttelisi aloittaa pyöräilyharrastus, mutta budjetti on kovin pieni näin opiskelijana. 800€ en haluaisi ylittää. Käyttötarkotuksena olisi koulu -sekä työmatkat ympärivuoden ja kesäisin haluaisin myös ihan kuntoilumielessä käydä polkemassa lenkkiä esimerkiksi Saariston rengastiellä tai vähän lyhyempää matkaa. Kovin kallista pyörää ei myöskään sen takia raaskisi ostaa, koska minun pitäisi säilyttää sitä usein muuallakin kuin lukitussa autotallissa. Onko nuo Xxl:n Whiten 700-1000€ cyclocrossit mistään kotoisin? Xxl:ssä kun on usein ihan hyviä tarjouksiakin niin sellainenhan olisi edullinen.

----------


## Jami2003

Ihan hyviä hintaluokassaan varsinkin silloin kun ovat alennuksessa.

----------


## Vivve

> Hei! Houkuttelisi aloittaa pyöräilyharrastus, mutta budjetti on kovin pieni näin opiskelijana. 800€ en haluaisi ylittää. Käyttötarkotuksena olisi koulu -sekä työmatkat ympärivuoden ja kesäisin haluaisin myös ihan kuntoilumielessä käydä polkemassa lenkkiä esimerkiksi Saariston rengastiellä tai vähän lyhyempää matkaa. Kovin kallista pyörää ei myöskään sen takia raaskisi ostaa, koska minun pitäisi säilyttää sitä usein muuallakin kuin lukitussa autotallissa. Onko nuo Xxl:n Whiten 700-1000€ cyclocrossit mistään kotoisin? Xxl:ssä kun on usein ihan hyviä tarjouksiakin niin sellainenhan olisi edullinen.



Tosta edullisesti. Ainakin tota aikaisempi malli on ollut hyvä.
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXLD...-road-sl-apex1

----------


## hitlike

> Tosta edullisesti. Ainakin tota aikaisempi malli on ollut hyvä.
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXLD...-road-sl-apex1



Tuossa kannattaa huomioida se että toisin kuin kuvassa, tuossa ei ole Sramin nestejarruja vaan surkeampaakin surkeammat vaijeri BB5:et.

----------


## zwäng

> Hei! Houkuttelisi aloittaa pyöräilyharrastus, mutta budjetti on kovin pieni näin opiskelijana. 800€ en haluaisi ylittää. Käyttötarkotuksena olisi koulu -sekä työmatkat ympärivuoden ja kesäisin haluaisin myös ihan kuntoilumielessä käydä polkemassa lenkkiä esimerkiksi Saariston rengastiellä tai vähän lyhyempää matkaa. Kovin kallista pyörää ei myöskään sen takia raaskisi ostaa, koska minun pitäisi säilyttää sitä usein muuallakin kuin lukitussa autotallissa. Onko nuo Xxl:n Whiten 700-1000€ cyclocrossit mistään kotoisin? Xxl:ssä kun on usein ihan hyviä tarjouksiakin niin sellainenhan olisi edullinen.



ennen ajokautta tulee taatusti xxl -20 - -25% alet ellei politiikka ole täysin muuttunut viime talven kohun jälkeen..

----------


## Padex

> Tuossa kannattaa huomioida se että toisin kuin kuvassa, tuossa ei ole Sramin nestejarruja vaan surkeampaakin surkeammat vaijeri BB5:et.



BB7:t mahis valita, hinta silloin 768,-

----------


## Vivve

> Tuossa kannattaa huomioida se että toisin kuin kuvassa, tuossa ei ole Sramin nestejarruja vaan surkeampaakin surkeammat vaijeri BB5:et.



Ihan kaikkea ei polkuhinnoin saa.

----------


## Mohkku

Minulla on yhdessä pyörässä bb5:t ja ihan hyvin ne pelaa. Ei tosin ole maantiekahvoja, vaan deore. Sillä varauksella siis ja vertailukohta valitaan jostain muualta kuin hydraulisista.

----------


## Jami2003

Koulukuntia on monia mutta seuraava tällainen pyörä tulee olemaan hydraulisilla jarruilla. Nykyinen vaijeri vetoisella levareilla ja kertaalleen on jo tullut reilulla huntilla parannettua jarrutehoa. Hydraulisia ei viitsi vaihtaa kun menee kaikki vaihtoon ja remontille tulee aivan liikaa hintaa.

Jos nyt vaijerivetoiset laittaa niin ainaki kahden puolen puristavat.

Ainakin tossa whiten gravelissa on hydrauliset levyjarrut jotka on paljon plussaa. Tuon kun ostaa ale viikonloppuna niin ihan soiva peli. 

https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-pro-18-m...143986_1_style

----------


## Laerppi

Todellakin kannattaa suoraan laittaa hydrauliset levyjarrut. Itsellä vinkui bb7 niin paljon, että vaihdoin ne spyreen, jotka on jo siedettävät.

----------


## Mohkku

Tuskin jarrupala tietää, tuleeko puristava voima sylinteristä vaijerin vai nesteen välityksellä.

----------


## Laerppi

> Tuskin jarrupala tietää, tuleeko puristava voima sylinteristä vaijerin vai nesteen välityksellä.



Tein kaikki poppaskonstit ja testasin eri jarrupaloja, ulina hävisi heti kun vaihdoin spyret bb7 tilalle.

----------


## scellus

> Tein kaikki poppaskonstit ja testasin eri jarrupaloja, ulina hävisi heti kun vaihdoin spyret bb7 tilalle.



Bb7 ja bb5 vääntävät molemmat hieman jarrulevyä, koska jarrutusvoima tulee paloille epäsymmetrisesti. Toki myös paloissa on eroja. Avid-jarruihinkin saa kahdenlaisia jarrupaloja, joista toiset vinkuvat enemmän. Ja öljy vinguttaa hydraulistakin jarrua, kuten myös tiesuola.. eli kun jarrut vaihtaa saa puhtaat palat oletettavasti samalla.

----------


## Aakoo

Kyllä mekaanisillakin levareilla pärjää. Edellisessä pyörässä oli BB7:t, ihan hyvät jarrut mutta täytyy myöntää että joutui niitä alkuun säätämään. Noi halvimmat levarit on valitettavasti usein noilla aivan hirveän näköisilla Shimanon halpis molokahvoilla, yök. Mielummin SRAMit, jos vaan saa.

----------


## Jami2003

Joo pärjää. Tälläkin viikolla on pärjätty 100+ kilometriä. Miellytävä, varma ja kevyt toiminta on sitten toinen juttu.

----------


## pätkä



----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Kyllä mekaanisillakin levareilla pärjää. Edellisessä pyörässä oli BB7:t, ihan hyvät jarrut mutta täytyy myöntää että joutui niitä alkuun säätämään. Noi halvimmat levarit on valitettavasti usein noilla aivan hirveän näköisilla Shimanon halpis molokahvoilla, yök. Mielummin SRAMit, jos vaan saa.



Mulla oli vanhassa maantiepyörässä ne molokahvat (RS505). Uudessa taas R8020:t. Ulkonäössä ultegrat toki vie moloja 6-0 ja vaihtaminenkin tuntuu vähän näpsäkämmältä (voi tosin johtua myös vaihtajista), jarruteho kummissakin ns. riittävä. Mutta: molojen ulkonäköä ei juuri ajaessa huomannut ja omiin käsiin istuivat paremmin kuin nää uudet.

Ts. ei kannata dissata moloja ellei pyöräilyssä pääasia oo se, miltä fillari näyttää sivustapäin  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

Tuli Bikesteriltä mainos ja että saan 10% alennuksen.
Olen katellu gravel pyörää työmatka-ajoon sekä huonoille asfalttiteille, maantie-, tri- ja mtb-pyörän kaveriksi. Olisko linkin pyörästä tähän tarkoitukseen? 
https://m.bikester.fi/kona-rove-dl-c...en-883908.html
Budjetti on n. 1200e

----------


## TERU

Ihan hyvin sopisi mainittujen kanssa samaan talliin. Melkoisen matala emäputki, jos rinkulat stemmin alla ei haittaa, tai josko matala tangon asento miellyttää.

----------


## stenu

Uus Keppleri. Rengastilaa vähän kasvatettu, lisätty muutama kiinnike ja pysytty luddiittiemäputkessa ja pikalinkkudropeissa. Kaikki hyvin.

----------


## OJ

On Keplerin kompliitti vähän hintavan oloinen.

Saattaa mennä mainostamisen puolelle, mutta kun porukka on ilmeisen kiinnostuneita rautarungoista, niin tässä linkki yhteen vaihtoehtoon, tosin kaikki rungot on enemmän tai vähemmän kustomia https://ltwiens.com/ 
Lyle Wiens on mun seurakaveri, entinen duunikaveri ja kaikin puolin hyvä tyyppi noin niinkuin mennoniitiksi. Mulla ei ole mitään taloudellista tai muutakaan intressiä tossa busineksessä, muuten kuin L.T. Wiens #10 rungon omistajana, mutta ajattelin linkata tänne kun euro on varsin hyvässä kurssissa Kanadan dollaria vastaan.

----------


## Mohkku

Uusimmassa Tekniikan Maailmassa gravelpyörätesti. Niiden, joiden mielestä autolehden testejä ei kannata lukea, koska kahden eturattaan järjestelmää pidetään huonompana kuin yhtä tai Insera voittaa kuitenkin, kannattaa jättää tämäkin testiväliin. Rove, Grail, Checkpoint, Glencoe...

----------


## Jjahvo

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/vitus-energ...pex-1x11-2019/

Mitä mieltä olette kyseisestä pyörästä?

----------


## LJL

> Uusimmassa Tekniikan Maailmassa gravelpyörätesti.



Tänään kolahti TM postiluukusta, täytyy lukea. Ei ennakkoon mitään asenteita, joskus ovat ihan hyvin saaneet fillareita vertailtua kunhan eivät sorru viininmaistelutermeihin.

----------


## Vivve

> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/vitus-energ...pex-1x11-2019/
> 
> Mitä mieltä olette kyseisestä pyörästä?



Vaikuttaa aika pitkältä tuo runko mutta muuten aika sopivan hintainen peli spekseihin nähden.

----------


## Malamuutti

> Vaikuttaa aika pitkältä tuo runko mutta muuten aika sopivan hintainen peli spekseihin nähden.



Näyttää sitten vastaavasti tulevan varsin lyhyellä stemmillä varustettuna.

----------


## Jjahvo

> Vaikuttaa aika pitkältä tuo runko mutta muuten aika sopivan hintainen peli spekseihin nähden.



Onkohan ajoasento liian agressiivinen jokapäiväiseen ajeluun? 

Riittääkö tuossa välitykset pidämmelle suoralle? Työmatkalla yksi n. 3km suora. 

Anteeksi tyhmät kysymykseni, olen ostamassa ensimmäistä pyörääni.

----------


## JackOja

> Riittääkö tuossa välitykset pidämmelle suoralle? Työmatkalla yksi n. 3km suora.



40/11 Ysikympin kadenssilla ~44 km/h, riittääkö vauhti? Jos tulee kiire nostaa kadenssia.

----------


## stenu

Jos joku on joskus miettinyt, miltä näyttää kun entinen Pro Tour- ja olympiapyöräilijä, nykyinen kalliita custom-pyöriä väsäävä runkomaakari tekee gravel grainderin itselleen, niin vastaus löytyy täältä. Hmm, hetkinen....sehän näyttääkin yllättävän tutulta  :Vink:

----------


## Marcolli

> Uusimmassa Tekniikan Maailmassa gravelpyörätesti. Niiden, joiden mielestä autolehden testejä ei kannata lukea, koska kahden eturattaan järjestelmää pidetään huonompana kuin yhtä tai Insera voittaa kuitenkin, kannattaa jättää tämäkin testiväliin. Rove, Grail, Checkpoint, Glencoe...



TM:n urheiluvälinetestit ovat klassikoita. Kaikkihan niitä lukevat, varsinkin nykyään, kun Pahkasika ei enää ilmesty.

----------


## Köfte

^ TM:n audiokamojen testit kuuluvat samaan kategoriaan.

----------


## V-P.V

^tätä joskus funtsinu kun testaavat suurinpiirtein sähköhammasharjasta- kuurakettiin ja kaikkea siltä väliltä.
Aika monen alan "asiantuntijoita" pitää porukasta löytyä  :Hymy:

----------


## pätkä

Otso Waheela C

----------


## Mohkku

TM:n radio-, sähköhammasharja- tai kuurakettitestejä en lue. Mutta kertokaa toki, missä kohtaa TM:n graveltesti antaa testatuista pyöristä virheellistä tietoa. On sitten helpompi lukea artikkelia oikein suodatettuna.

----------


## Teemu H

Eikös siellä ole ollut ihan asiallisia foorumistejakin testaamassa? Viimeisintä testiä en ole katsonut.

----------


## stenu

> Otso Waheela C



Melko geneerinen tuote alkaa olla tämä, jota gravel grinderiksi kutsutaan. Nimet vaihtuu, mutta lääkkeet pysyy pääpiirteittäin samoina. Onneks Niner sentään uskaltaa...  :Hymy:  Magic Carpet Ride:

----------


## Jami2003

> Eikös siellä ole ollut ihan asiallisia foorumistejakin testaamassa? Viimeisintä testiä en ole katsonut.



Pikaisesti kaupan hyllyllä silmäilin artikkelia enkä sieltä mitään räikeitä virheitä löytänyt. Jos nyt ei kyllä mitään uuttakaan anna tämän ketjun lukijoille.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Minusta aivan asiallinen oli tuo TM:n testi. Ei siinä virheitä ollut ja hyvin kuvailtiin eroja pyörien ominaisuuksissa. Eihän tuota ole tämän ketjun elitisteille tarkoitettukaan, että ihan turhaa dissaamista muutamilta.

----------


## Laerppi

> Minusta aivan asiallinen oli tuo TM:n testi. Ei siinä virheitä ollut ja hyvin kuvailtiin eroja pyörien ominaisuuksissa. Eihän tuota ole tämän ketjun elitisteille tarkoitettukaan, että ihan turhaa dissaamista muutamilta.



Samaa mieltä.

----------


## kuovipolku

TM:n testeille naureskelulle on varmasti joskus ollut perusteita - ja saattaa joissain tapauksissa toki olla vieläkin, mutta silloinkaan ei siihen liene syytä itse testiin tutustumatta. Nythän foorumikommenteissa on ollut kyse lähinnä opitun latteuden ja valmiin,ajatuksen toistelusta siihen tapaan kuin ihmiset sopeutuvaisuuttaan, aivojaan säästääkseen tai oman ajattelun vaivaa välttääkseen kovin usein tekevät.

Joten hatunnosto niille jotka ovat viitsineet testin lukea ja sen ansioita nostivat esille! 

Mutta kai testissä sentään saatiin perinteiseen tapaan(?) se "TM-testivoittaja"? :Cool:

----------


## Laerppi

Canyon Grail Al TM testivoittaja

----------


## JackOja

Mut oli "kova ajettava" hyvillä osilla, joten mukava Kona Rove on tietenkin moraalinen voittaja.

----------


## stenu

Tässä kanssa yks tämmönen. Seatstay-design, reilusti lintattu vaakaputki ja viistoputken etupää sekä sirohkot haarukan jalat vois antaa aihetta ainakin toivoa mukavaa kyytiä, mutta sitten on paketti pilattu paksulla satulaputkella.



https://www.vielo.cc/pages/v1

----------


## PatilZ

Mulle koko GG - toki myös cyclocross - skene on ihan vieras. Luin tuon TM:n testin, kun sattui lehti käteen. Aika yksitotisesti ja muutamalla perusteella luokiteltiin 2x osasarjat jumalanpilkaksi. Ei auennut. Eikä avautunut, vaikka luin lähes kokonaan tämänkin säikeen. Onko siis 1x parhautta sorateillä ja esim. Shimanon 105 osasarjana lähtökohtaisesti huonompi?

----------


## JackOja

Vertailussa lisäksi puhuttiin fillareiden geometriasta, muttei selitetty sen kummemmin. Taviksille -joille tuo vertailu oli tietenkin tehty- olisi varmaan tarpeen.

Mainittiin, että gg-fillareiden geometria on erilainen kuin maantiepyörän tai cyclocrossarin eikä kerrottu millä tavalla. 

Gravel-pyörät on kai nyt sitten vieläpä työmatkapyörä nro 1 vaikka ihan vähän aikaa sitten siinä asemassa oli cyclocrossari.

----------


## Mohkku

Etuvaihtajan roolista eri tyyppisessä ajossa oli mielestäni ihan hyvä kolmen kappaleen mittainen kuvaus, jonka perusteella jokaisen on mahdollista määritellä itselleen sopiva ratkaisu. Ei mitään ongelmaa, ellei sellaista tuosta itselleen halua tehdä. Pakan porrastuksesta olisi voinut mainita, kun se herkästi muuttuu riippuen siitä, onko 1x vai 2x-systeemi.

Testissä myös todettiin, että rajanveto gg:n ja cx:n välillä on epämääräinen, joten tarvetta tehdä ongelmaa tuostakaan en ymmärrä. 

Toivottavasti Fillari-lehti käyttää kuitenkin nyt avautuneen markkinapaikan hyödykseen ja ensi syksyn testissä pureutuu geometrian syvyyksiin riittävällä tarkkuudella. Viime syksyn juttua en muista, mutta pari vuotta sitten testistä ei montaa lausetta sellaista informaatiota löytynyt, mitä ei valmistajan nettisivuilta olisi saanut.

----------


## stenu

> Onko siis 1x parhautta sorateillä ja esim. Shimanon 105 osasarjana lähtökohtaisesti huonompi?



Näppituntumalta näyttäisi siltä, että nyt pikkuhiljaa isoimman 1x-kuumeen mentyä ohi, gg-pyöriin tarjotaan 2x-vaihtoehtoja melkolailla tasavertaisesti ja onpa jotkut valmistajat kehitelleet jo gg-spesifejä 2x-eturatasyhdistelmiäkin. Edes (kilpa)cyclocross-käytössä 1x-systeemit eivät ole aukottoman ylivertaisia. Niihin, kuten ihan kaikkeen muuhunkin, liittyy omat hyvät ja huonot puolensa. Mitä ominaisuuksia kukin sitten preferoi, miten, missä, millaisilla kiekko- ja rengasyhdistelmillä kukin ajaa, vaikuttaa siihen, millainen setti on kenellekin "paras".

(Henk. koht. olen sitä mieltä, että 2x10:iä on vähän ikävä. Se oli aika hyvä yhdistelmä kaikkeen robustimpaan käyttöön. 2x9:iin verrattuna 2x10-setit oli parannus, mutta en ole ollenkaan varma, että vaihdehommat olisi mennyt erityisesti parempaan suuntaan sen jälkeen. 10-vaihtajat eivät olleet säätöjen suhteen ihan yhtä millintarkkoja ja harvemmat pakat eivät meneet niin herkästi tukkoon moskasta. Lisäksi tyypillisessä Suomi-gravel-maastiossa, jossa on paljon, mutta lyhyitä mäkiä, ajaminen kymppivaihteilla oli jotenkin vähemmän stressaavaa, kun ei tarvinnut kahlata ihan yhtä montaa ratasta eestaas. Sähköjutut sitten erikseen. Niitten kanssa ei niin väliä, mistä päästä ne vaihtaa ja kuinka, kunhan välitysalue on kuskille riittävän laaja.)

----------


## PatilZ

^ kiitos

Ilman mitään kokemusta järkeilin noin itsekin. 

TM artikkelin lukeminen saattoi tulla kalliiksi. Aloin kiinnostumaan ja katsoin Dirty Sipoon "mainosvideonkin". Näyttää hauskalta touhulta. Muutaman kerran kesässä tulee myös käytyä yläsavossa appiukkoa moikkaamassa. Sielläkin sitä hiekkatietä piisaisi. Cannärin Topstone esim. näyttää nöösin silmään ihan pätevältä kulkupeliltä 105:lla - kampia lukuunottamatta. Vaan kiitos BSA-keskiön, tuohon saa nyt mitä vaan istutettua tilalle.

----------


## Mohkku

4.5.2019 olisi Fiskarsissa tarjolla mahdollisuus päästä lopullisesti eroon rahoistaan:

http://fiskarsvillagetrailcenter.fi/bikeexpo/

----------


## PatilZ

Anteeksi, että tulen tänne typeriä huutelemaan. 

Onko kenelläkään tehonmittausta gg:ssä? Miten toteutettu?

----------


## Pumafi

Quarq Dzero Carbon wattimittarina toimii mukavasti GG:ssa. Pyörä OPEN U.P., eturatas Raceface ja vaihteisto Force CX1.

----------


## macci

4iii precision vasen 105 kampi (hintaluokka nykyään 300€) mittaa tehoja London Roadissani jonka ehkä jonkin tason Gravel pyöräksi voisi nykyään mieltää (linkissä kuva).
4iii:n mittarin L/R balanssi säädetty samaan mitä Assioma Duo polkimet näyttää toisessa pyörässä.

40mm Gravelkingit, i23 kiekot, 42 ovaali ja 1x11 setuppi (11-40 pakka) 105 nestekahvoilla ja XT takavaihtajalla (JTEK muunnin välissä, vaihtaminen toimii erittäin hyvin)

----------


## stenu

Hmmm...?

----------


## JackOja

^tuon on pakko olla sähköpyörä kun on noin ruma.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Hmmm...?



Hintalappu on armollisesti piilotettu. Onneksi netti auttaa. Runkosetti näyttäisi kustantavan 3500 taalaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Päätelmä on toki kieli poskessa esitetty, mutta suoraksi linkiksi Grevil+:sta  kiinnostuneille: http://pinarello.com/en/bikes-2019/gravel/grevil

PS Minusta Pinarellon tapa muotoilla hiilikuitua ikään kuin pelkän muotoilun vuoksi on sellainen että tuloksena on lähes poikkeuksetta jotenkin vastaansanomattoman hieno pyörä - ja sitä hienompi mitä rumemmalta se ensi silmäyksellä näyttää!

----------


## makton

> Anteeksi, että tulen tänne typeriä huutelemaan. 
> 
> Onko kenelläkään tehonmittausta gg:ssä? Miten toteutettu?



Itselläni backroadissa 4iii:n ultregran kampi. Cutthroattiin pitäisi keksiä joku tapa mitata tehoa, ehkä powertapin takanapa tms.

----------


## LJL

> Hmmm...?



Sydäntä kylmää. Näyttää vähän joltain... Lavuaarilta

----------


## stenu

^ Polkupyörien Alien..?

----------


## PatilZ

Menin sitten taluttamaan Helsinkiläisestä kivijalkakaupasta ulos Cannondale Topstone 105:n. Tänään sitten ensi kertaa sillä töihin. Koko genre on siis ihan uusi tuttavuus, mutta leppoisan geometrian työmatkakulkineen (Bianchi Infinito/ Sram eTap) osoittautuessa rungoltaa rikkinäiseksi johti yksi asia toiseen. Bianchi on nyt sitten Tacx Neon päällä traineripyöränä. Vaimo kertoi, että jostain pyörästä voisi luopua. Ehdotti aika-ajopyörää, joka ei kuulemma ole ulkoillut sitten vuoden 2015 vaikka onkin tyylikkäästi vain lakkaa hiilikuidun päällä. On kyllä tässäkin asiassa sinänsä oikeassa. Luopuminen vaan on vaikeaa.

Aivan nöösinä kirjoittelen siis tästä pyörätyypistä. Geometria on Topstonessa hyvin samanlainen kuin monessa endurance -tyyppisessä maantiepyörässä. Toiset kiekot ja niihin maantierenkaat voivat luoda yhdistelmän, jolloin ei oikeasti eroa tämän tyyppisiin maantiepyöriin synny. Esimerkiksi leveämmällä maantierenkaalla tästä saa oivan kulkineen vaikka kesän breveteille.  Tokihan tällaisenaan pyörä painaa paljon verrattuna maantiepyörään, mutta nopealla arvioinnilla kevennysmahdollisuuksia löytyy. Näkisin, että noin 9 kilon tietämille jopa kohtalaisen kevyellä rahallisella panostuksella. 

Mutta työmatkapyöräksi tämän ensisijaisesti hankin. Ensimmäinen siivu tänä aamuna 17,5 km Espoon Kerasta Helsingin keskustaan Aleksanterinkadulle. Suorin reitti on noin 15 kilometriä. Nyt radanvartta Hämeenlinnan väylälle ja sitten Keskuspuistoa Auroran sairaalalle. Sieltä Eltsun kautta radan toiselle puolelle ja Kaisaniemeen ja lopuksi Krunikan ympäri. Suurin osa reitistä kestopäällystettä, mutta siis jonkin verran kovapintaista soraa. Keskuspuistossa vähän vielä löytyi lunta ja jäätä. Hitaampihan tämä on asvaltilla maantiepyörään - luonnollisesti. Mutta mulle oli yllätys, kuinka hyvin WTB Nano (40c) rullaa asvaltilla. Mutkissa saa varoa tai sitten varoin suotta. Tuntui kuitenkin että asvaltilla pito kaarteissa loppuu lyhyeen. Soralle nää oli vissiin tarkoitettukin. Työmatkalle saa enemmän variaatiota tällä. Soraista variaatiota saanee lauttasaaresta ja ajamalla rantaa pitkin Matinkylään. Mutta koska noitakin reittejä on tullut ajettua joskus 21c rinkuloillakin, niin suvena voisi laittaa näihinkin kiekkoihin sliksimpää. 

105 ja hydrauliset jarrut toimii moitteetta - ainakin näin ensi kilometreillä. Ensimmäistä kertaa yleensäkin levyjarruilla jarruttelen. Vanhan liiton mies - maantiepyörässä avorenkaatkin on mulle uuusi juttu. Voin kyllä yrittää raportoida, kun enemmän kokemusta alkaa kertymään, mutta mitään vertailukohtaahan mulla ei ole. Jos joku haluaa testata, niin s-kokoinen multa löytyy. 

 Kiinnostaa kyllä lähteä kokeilemaan vähän enemmän soralla sotkemista. Ja pienimuotoista retkeilyä. Nyt ripustin työmatkaa varten satulaan kiinni Carradicen Barleyn ja tankoon Zipped Rollin. 

Vaikka kyllä enemmän polttelee jo taluttaa aeromaantiepyörää ulos kilometrejä nielemään.

----------


## stenu

> Vaikka kyllä enemmän polttelee jo taluttaa aeromaantiepyörää ulos kilometrejä nielemään.



Laitapa kuule Barlow Passit alle ja ruuvaa aero clipit Checkpointtiin tähän tyyliin, niin saatat huomata yllättyväsi kuinka aeromaantie jääkin talliin nielemään pölyä.

----------


## PatilZ

> Laitapa kuule Barlow Passit alle ja ruuvaa aero clipit Checkpointtiin tähän tyyliin, niin saatat huomata yllättyväsi kuinka aeromaantie jääkin talliin nielemään pölyä.



Aero clippejä en tarvitse, mutta Barlow passien osalta otan haasteen vastaan. Scott Foil FFWD:n kiekoilla ja Veloflex Roubaix tuubeilla on kyllä kova vastus - eikä 7.35 kg painokaan tässä ole haitaksi. Tai ultegra di2. Topstonen kiekot tulee armottomasti tässä hidastavaksi tekijäksi. Pitäisi sitten hankkia tähän hipommat. 

Mutta ei Topstonen tarvitse voittaa tätä skabaa. Se ei ole hankittu korvaamaan mitään vaan ehkä enempi lisäulottuvuutta rakkaalle harrastukselle. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## penyeach

Kiinnostavaa. Itselläni on siinä mielessä sama tilanne, että olen ajellut pari viikkoa ensimmäisellä varsinaisella gravelpyörällä (kuvaketjussa esillä ollut Tempest). Hankin sen kaikkien teiden ja huonojen säiden ajoneuvoksi korvaamaan geometrialtaan varsin kisakireää kuitukrossaria. Siihen verrattuna ajotuntuma on tosiaan yllättävänkin paljon rentoa maantiepyörää muistuttava. 

Kun (kilon kevyempi, lyhyempi, keulaltaan jyrkempi ja bb:ltaan korkeampi) krossari tuntui jotenkin enemmän suoraan kehon jatkeelta ja koko ajan halukkaalta bunnyhoppailemaan, grinderi pysyy mieluummin tiellä ja tietää mihin ollaan menossa. 

Sikäli sama että ajatus vähän pitemmistäkin hiekkatieajeluista on yhtäkkiä alkanut kiinnostaa.

----------


## Teemu H

Minulla ei ole ollut kiire maantiepyörän selkään, GG on laajentanut reviiriä niin massiivisesti. Kuvassa kävin hakemassa Veloviewer-ruutuja parin kilsan metsäautotien päästä, ei olisi Veloflexin tuubeilla sinne päässyt. Ihan hyvän satasen lenkin sain paksuilla kumeillakin. Pikkaisen jopa masentaa ajatus pelkän asfaltin jyystämisestä...

----------


## kuovipolku

Silkkaa ajamisen auvoa ja upean pyörän omistamisen iloa täynnä oleva kuva, jonka paikka olisi (myös) fiilistelyketjussa! 

PS Oikeastaan (eräs) hyvän gravelpyörän ominaisuuksiin kuuluu että sivutielle kääntyminen houkuttelee silloinkin kun selvästi näkee tai arvaa että se on pelkkä "mihinkään viemätön" metsäautotie ja että kääntöpaikalle tullessa sydän sykkii riemusta kun tietää että saa ajaa äskeiset makeat paikat uudestaan toiseen suuntaan.

----------


## JackOja

> PS Oikeastaan (eräs) hyvän gravelpyörän ominaisuuksiin kuuluu että sivutielle kääntyminen houkuttelee silloinkin kun selvästi näkee tai arvaa että se on pelkkä "mihinkään viemätön" metsäautotie ja että kääntöpaikalle tullessa sydän sykkii riemusta kun tietää että saa ajaa äskeiset makeat paikat uudestaan toiseen suuntaan.



Nimenomaan. Samalla vielä saa keräiltyä VeloViewer-ruutuja. Tosin pistojen sivuvaikutuksena lenkeistä tulee "omituisen näkösiä".

----------


## stenu

> PS Oikeastaan (eräs) hyvän gravelpyörän ominaisuuksiin kuuluu että sivutielle kääntyminen houkuttelee silloinkin kun selvästi näkee tai arvaa että se on pelkkä "mihinkään viemätön" metsäautotie ja että kääntöpaikalle tullessa sydän sykkii riemusta kun tietää että saa ajaa äskeiset makeat paikat uudestaan toiseen suuntaan.



Tämä on juurikin se syy, minkä vuoksi minä myin maantiepyörän pois jo vuosia sitten. Sen kanssa ahdisti aina, kun jokainen tuttu ja tuntematon sivutie huuteli, että "hei täällä olis kivempaa"... #neverstopexploring

----------


## zander

> Laitapa kuule Barlow Passit alle ja ruuvaa aero clipit Checkpointtiin tähän tyyliin, niin saatat huomata yllättyväsi kuinka aeromaantie jääkin talliin nielemään pölyä.



Ei ei ei. Älkää uhratko kaikkia fillareita "läskimpi on kaikin puolin parempi"-alttarille. Olen minäkin myöntynyt ja tri-fillarissa on 25mm takana  :Hymy:  Itse tykkään maantiellä siitä kevyen kovasta fiiliksestä mitä 23-25mm renkaat tuovat. Maastossa mennään sitten 2.8"

----------


## Mohkku

Väärin tykätty. Nyt puhutaan gg-pyöristä. Viime lenkillä auringon noustessa olisin ottanut kuvan asfaltista, jos olisi ollut kamera mukana. Missä pinta ei ollut täynnä verkkomaista halkeamaa, valon tullessa tien pinnan suuntaisesti vaikutelma päällysteen karkeudesta sai ihan uuden ulottuvuuden.

----------


## Shamus

Hieno 3TTT ja kuva  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Mä kyseenalaistaisin kaikenlaisen vihjailun siitä, että "yhden fillarin mies/nainen" tilanne olisi millään tavalla tavoiteltavan arvoinen tilanne. Ja temporaudat GG-fillarissa on s**tanasta.

----------


## Jami2003

Gravel touhuissa ei ole kyllä mitään hienoa keväällä kun kaikki tiet on savivelliä  :Hymy:  

Lähetetty minun COL-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## villezi

700c vai 650b? 650b on houkutteleva vaihtoehto, mutta onko rullaus merkittävästi huonompi kuin 700c.

----------


## JackOja

> ...650b on houkutteleva vaihtoehto...



Miksi?

Kysyn kun en itse tiedä missä vaiheessa ajelua pikkukiekko olisi parempi.

----------


## Coasting

650 parempi jos on pieni runko. Muuten en näe etua.

----------


## Teemu H

Saa asennettua muhkummat kumit ilman renkaan ulkokehän kasvamista mielipuolisen suureksi.

----------


## Vivve

Itse en juurikaan kokenut Kona Rove NRB:tä hitaammaksi 650b rengastuksella kuin esim. Canyon Enduracea 25mm renkailla. Lisäksi paljon mukavampi ajaa muhkeilla renkailla.

----------


## Jami2003

> Miksi?
> 
> Kysyn kun en itse tiedä missä vaiheessa ajelua pikkukiekko olisi parempi.



Katsos kun maastopyörät myydään isolla kiekolla niin nyt taas kippura sarvet pitää myydä pienellä että saadaan kaikki variaatiot. 

Lähetetty minun COL-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tolkun mies

Fuji Jari 1.1 saapuu talliin ensi viikolla. Törkeän hieno minun puusilmään, mutta etunimeni onkin Jari.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ On myös minun silmään hieno, vaikka etunimeni onkin Jaakko.

----------


## Takamisakari

On kyllä munkin silmään tyyltä Jarissa!

----------


## Isä nitro

> Tämä on juurikin se syy, minkä vuoksi minä myin maantiepyörän pois jo vuosia sitten. Sen kanssa ahdisti aina, kun jokainen tuttu ja tuntematon sivutie huuteli, että "hei täällä olis kivempaa"... #neverstopexploring



Täyttä asiaa! Juuri tämän pyörätyypin tangoissa olen kokenut olevani jälleen se pikkupoju, joka haluaa katsoa mihin tämä tie johtaa.  Maastovehkeillä ei taas jaksa ajaa niin kauas, että löytyisi jotain löudettää. Ja jos maantiepuolella ei olisi porukkalenkkejä, jäisi asfaltti sangen vähälle.

----------


## Attekui

Oon etsimässä gravel/cyclocross pyörää työ- ja koulumatkakäyttöön sekä harrastekäyttöön maastopyörän rinnalle.
 Budjettina olisi noin ~1000€. Olisiko vinkkiä antaa, mistä löytäisin hyvän pyörän tuohon hintaan?

----------


## penyeach

Menee vähän alle budjetin  :Hymy: , mutta suomalaisista kivijaloistakin löytyisi ainakin tällainen: https://www.nummenpyora.fi/tuotteet/...topstone-sora/

Kävin itse jokin aika sitten koeajelemassa tällaista runkoa, vaikutelma oli positiivinen. Eikä tuo kokonaisuuskaan huonolta diililtä vaikuta.

----------


## Munarello

Tai sitten fillaritoria väijymään: https://www.fillaritori.com/forum/55-cyclocross/

----------


## Aakoo

Fillaritorilta voi hyvällä tuurilla löytää käytetyn pyörän samaan hintaan millä saa uuden alennusmyynnistä.

----------


## zander

Siitä. Sujuu houkuttelevat soratiet ja polutkin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Hauska, mutta ehkä kuitenkin turhan pessimistinen tai kyyninen kommentti - vaikka käytetyn hintaan liittäisi uusien ja vanhojen kulutusosien laskennallisen hintaeron. 

Eivät kaikki myyjät pidä käytettyä fillariaan epärealistisen arvokkaana eivällä vaadi, pyydä eivätkä odota saavansa mahdottoman korkeaa hintaa. 

Ja sen alennusmyynnistäkin johonkin hintaan löytyvään pyörään voi tarvita hyvää tuuria, että oikeaa kokoa on myös tarjolla tai ettei joku juuri ehdi viemään viimeistä jäljellä ollutta.

----------


## arctic biker

Kummallista ,silloin kun olin pikkupoika niin gravelgrinkiä oppikouluun tuo 9kilsaa suuntaansa jopa rouskuilla. Ny se on oikein muotihommaa. No toki ittekin seikkailen mutta ah tää on vapaaehtoista.

----------


## Munarello

> Kummallista ,silloin kun olin pikkupoika niin gravelgrinkiä oppikouluun tuo 9kilsaa suuntaansa jopa rouskuilla. Ny se on oikein muotihommaa. No toki ittekin seikkailen mutta ah tää on vapaaehtoista.



Ei se nyt välttämättä niin kummallista ole. Hiekkatiet on profiililtaan kuitenkin vaihtelevampia kuin noi isommat tiet ja nykyisillä liikennemäärillä myös paljon leppoisampaa ajettavaa kun ihan koko ajan ei ole tulossa rekkaa ja skodillakkia tuhatta ja miljoonaa ohi.

----------


## Teemu H

Ja jos autolla joku tuleekin soratiellä vastaan, niin kuski saattaa jopa moikata, tosi juttu!

----------


## Jami2003

Tai sitten ei tule niitä autoja vastaan. Eilen sunnuntai aamuna kahden tunnin soralenkki ja autoja nolla. Ihan sai kuninkaana ajella omilla teillä. 

Lähetetty minun COL-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei Arctic tainnut hiekkateiden viehätystä kummastella vaan sitä samaa kuin mitä me vanhat "ajettiin sitä ennekin" pierut olemme tainneet jo tuhasti tehdä eli gravelia muotiilmiönä, sitä miten Amerikassa muka keksitään jotain ja sikäläisen mielenlaadun ja fillarialan valmistajien ja kauppien ja median epäpyhän allianssain ja sen kaikkien osapuolten markkinointitaitavuuden ansiosta ilmiö kasvaa lumivyöryn lailla ja lyö lyhyessä ajassa läpi Euroopassa ja kaukana Suomessakin kaikki tuntuvat menneen ainakin jollain tasolla mukaan niin että omat juuret ja se mitä on tehty tuntuu unohtuvan tai sitä aletaan pitää "väärin ajettuna".

Jotain sen suuntaista. Kai innokkaimpienkin gravelpyöräilijöiden ja asfalttitiet taakseen mahdollisimman suuressa määrin jättäneiden ja valkoisen viivan viehätystä koskaan kokemattomien on myönnettävä ettei gravelpyöräilyn ja -pyörien nykyisesssä suosiossa ole jotain joka menee yli ja ohi nyt mainittujen maanteiden ja hiekkateiden erojen?

----------


## JackOja

Kyllä minulle retromiehenä oma gg-pyöräilyni edustaa 50-60 -luvun nostalgiaa. Tosin itse aloitin vasta 70-luvulla, mut silti.

Ja jos nuorisokin tykkää niin mikäs sen hauskempaa. Ja antaa toivoa, ettei ihan kaikki ole vielä menetetty.

----------


## Mohkku

Itse en halua yhdistää graveliin mitään retroa. Liian vähän on aikaa siitä, kun ajelin 5-7 vaihteisilla retkipyörillä, joissa on nykyisten graveleiden piirteitä. Sen sijaan iloitsen siitä, että valmistajat vihdoin tunnustavat ja ottavat pyörämallin suunnittelun lähtökohdaksi sen, että ajoalusta ei aina ole sileää asfalttia ja että maantiepyörällä voi tehdä muutakin kuin ajaa lenkkejä trikoissa tai kantaa pyörää mutaisella pellolla, johon kapeat renkaat uppoaisivat.

----------


## JackOja

Otso Warakin vaikuttais mielenkiintoiselta, rosteria vieläpä.

----------


## stenu

Mä asuin aikoinaan pikkupoikana Kirkkonumella siinä Kabanovin sillan kupeessa, hiekkatien varrella. Lähtipä sieltä mihin suuntaan hyvänsä, aina oli gravelia tarjolla. Vielä teinarina, kun poljin Kirkkonummen keskustan suunnalta silloisen tyttöystävän luokse Lapinkylään, oli iso osa Volsintiestä hiekkatietä. Ei oikein ollut muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin polkea niillä hiekkateillä. Luulen kyllä, että ne kaverit, jotka kuuluivat IK:hon ja olivat _pyöräilijöitä_, hakeutuivat asfalttiteille milloin se vain oli mahdollista ja hiekkatiet olivat ennemminkin pakon sanelema juttu. Onneksi Länsi-Uudellamaalla osattiin 80-luvulla katsoa tulevaisuuteen, nähtiin gravelin uusi nousu ja suurin osa maanteistä on jätettiin ilman asfalttia. 

Sellainen ero muuten USA:n ja Suomen välillä on, että USA:n gravelskene keskittyy enemmän niiden lukuisien siellä järjestettävien graveltapahtumien ympärille. Gravel-skene oli olemassa ennen kuin kukaan oli keksinyt gravelpyörää. Suomi-skene lähestyy asiaa paljon kalustokeskeisemmin. Gravel-pyörät on kaikilla ennen kuin on varsinaisesti olemassa mitään skeneä ainakaan isommassa mittakaavassa.

----------


## Laerppi

Kattellut parin (3) tonnin teräsrunkoista maantiehenkistä all road pyörää, johon menee 38mm rengas ja ehkä myös road plus 650. Surly midnight special ja planet x tempest mielessä. Sramin voimalinja mielellään. Onko muita? Pitäisi olla suht rento ajoasento, mutta kuitenkin liukas. 

https://surlybikes.com/bikes/midnight_special

----------


## stenu

Fairlight Secan kompliitti Rival 1X:llä ja Aksiumeilla kustantaa 2300 puntaa ja Hopen kiekoilla 2500. En jaksa laskea tuleeko edullisemmaksi itse kasaten. Runko siinä lienee noin parasta, mitä tehdastekoisena on saatavissa. Kolmen tonnin budjettiin mahtuisi kyllä kustomrunkokin, jos ei ole kiire ja riittää harrastuneisuutta sellaisen speksaamiseen.

(Mutta jos pitää olla levyjarrut, useimpien teräsrunkojen todelliset hyödyt on vähän kyseenalaisia. Kuitua saa todennäköisesti noin samalla rahalla, säästää kilon painossa, tuskin joutuu ajamaan juurikaan epämukavammalla rungolla, mahdollisesti jopa päin vastoin ja ei tarvitse välittää ruostesuojauksista jne. Graveliteräspyörä on parhaimmillaan moderneista keveistä putkista vannejarruiseksi tehtynä ja teräskeulalla varustettuna. Mutta silloin pitää tietenkin unohtaa haaveet erikokoisten kiekkojen käyttämisestä.)

----------


## JackOja

^joo tai Shand Stoater. En mä kolmen tonnin budjetilla mitään Surlyja kattelis. Tai saman kioskin Stooshie.

----------


## pätkä

Salsa Journeyman

----------


## arctic biker

Tää yksi vapaaviikko per kk menee mullakin Tohmajärvi/Kiihtelysvaara/Tuupovaara seuduilla sorateillä retkeillen. Aika vähäiseksi on maantiepyöräilyn ulkoilutus jäänyt, jos ny ens vapaalla ees päiväseltään sillä Joensuussa kävisi, vaikkei senkummosempaa asiaa oo.

----------


## koskiox

Hitti vai huti? Eddy Merckx Eeklo 70. Vähän löytyy taustatietoa, mitta speksit aika hyvät tuohon hintaan: https://www.merlincycles.com/eddy-me...17-111413.html

----------


## Aakoo

^Jos haluat vannejarrullisen cyclon, niin vaihtoehdot alkaa olemaan aika vähissä eli siihen nähden ihan ok. Geometria on tosi kisakireä, eli matala ja pitkä.

----------


## sampo12

Tän budjetin pyörillä on varmaan porttikielto tähän, mutta kysyn silti. Kaveri on pyytänyt suositusta alle tonnin pyörästä jolla ajaa arkimatkat 2-8 km suunta ja ehkä lenkkeilyä asvaltilla ja hiekkatiellä. Suosittelin hänelle tätä https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-pro-18-m...143986_1_style
pienin varauksin jo 999€ ja käskin ostaa heti jos saa alella. Löytääkö joku tästä jotain miksi ei ostaisi? Kaveri ei osaa huoltaa itse, joten ilmaset huollot olis hänelle hyvät. Myös hydrauliset levyt on mun mielestä sellaiset mistä ei kannata tinkiä jos ne suinkin on saatavilla.

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mohkku

Itselläni ainoa syy on krooninen epäilys Whiten laatua kohtaan. Osaluettelo näyttää hyvältä, mutta onko rungossa tms. kohdassa jopoiltu tai muuta selittävää syytä hinnoittelulle, sitä en tiedä.

Mielestäni gravelin henkeen kuuluu sallivuus eli cyclokrossille ominainen luokittelu tai muu sääntöpohjainen rajaus ei tähän aihepiiriin sovi. Jos alle tonnilla löytää tarpeitaan vastaavan pyörän, on se lähinnä meriiitti ja syy laittaa sulka hattuun, ei tarve pyydellä anteeksi.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kommentit kuten "Tän budjetin pyörillä on varmaan porttikielto tähän" ovat äärettömän typeriä ja mielestäni niiden esittämisestä edes huumorimielessä tulisi seurata vähintään puolen vuoden banni. Mutta menköön pelkällä varoituksella vielä tämän kerran, koska linkki pyörään muistettiin ja viitsittiin liittää.

Uskaltaisin veikata että aika harvalla meistä on omakohtaista kokemusta Tiagra 4700:sta sen enempää mekaanisilla kuin hydraulisilla levyjarruilla. Mä olisin valmis myöntämään kokeilematta ja näkemättäkin että lienevät yhtä hyvät ja varmatoimiset kuin mun ikivanhat 10-sarjan Ultegrat ja jotkut perusjarrut. Ei niistä ainakaan kynnyskysymystä kannattane tehdä.

Jäljelle jää siis runko ja kiekot. Painoa on varmasti kuin ankkurissa, mutta tuskin ne pyörästä kivirekeä tekevät, vähän vähemmän herkästi kiihtyvän ja ketterän, mutta eiväthän nekään ole ominaisuuksia joista valinnan pitäisi jäädä kiinni kysytyssä käytössä.

Runkogeometriaa en tunne ja sitä osaavat muut varmasti kommentoida huomattavasti paremmin, mutta kunhan ei osta liian isoa - liian pientä harvemmin ostetaan - runkokokoa eikä runko ole liian pitkä (eli sellainen jota ei voi ajo-ominaisuuksien kärsimättä säätää sopivaksi) ei ole ongelma sekään.

Joten loppujen lopuksi kyse on siitä jaksaako ja voiko odottaa seuraavaan 20-25% alennusmyyntiin ja onko silloin oikeaa kokoa jäljellä.


PS Vallan unohtui: eivätkö ne XXL:n "ilmaiset huollot" rajoitu ensihuoltoon tai ensimmäisen kuuden kuukauden aikana tehtäviin huoltoihin ja kata tietenkin vain työn (eli käytännössä sen minkä takuunkin pitäisi ja ensihuollon osalta sen minkä monet hyvät liikkeet tarjoavat kaupan päälle hiukan paremman (lue: kalliimman) pyörän ostajalle?

Tai toisesta suunnasta asiaa tarkastellen: saisiko jo parin-kolmensadan lisäsummalla sen verran "enemmän pyörää" tai paremman pyörän, jolla ajaminen on miellyttävämpää tai hauskempaa ja jolla ajaa vuoden pitempään ennen kuin tulee pakottava tunne siitä että ehdottomasti pitää saada alle paremmat kiekot tai että haluaa pyörältä sellaisia ominaisuuksia mitä tuohon ei keveämmilläkään kiekoilla saa.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Tän budjetin pyörillä on varmaan porttikielto tähän, mutta kysyn silti. Kaveri on pyytänyt suositusta alle tonnin pyörästä jolla ajaa arkimatkat 2-8 km suunta ja ehkä lenkkeilyä asvaltilla ja hiekkatiellä. Suosittelin hänelle tätä https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-pro-18-m...143986_1_style...



Ei tarvitsee ainakaan minulta pyytää anteeksi, ja jos täällä jaettaisin porttareita (edes leikkimielellä) tyhmien kysymysten ja kommentien perusteella, eipä olisi minulla asiaa tänne.

Mutta mitä tulee pyörään, niin paljonhan riippuu siitä millä kulkimella kaverisi on ajellut. Jos hänelle on joku joustokeulalla varusteltu 15 kg hybridi, niin luultavasti tuon Whiten myötä avautuu taivas. Edellä pohdittiin Whiten laatua ja kysyn nyt, onko jotain konkreettista syytä epäillä sitä edullisen hinnan tai myyntipaikan lisäksi? 

Mitä olen muista thredeistä lukenut niin XXLn huolto toimii todella hyvin, ilmeisesti sijainnista riippumatta. Tuossa näyttäisi vielä olevan renkaatkin sellaiset, että niillä voi lähteä heti ajelemaan. Ystäväni osti XXLstä (minulta kysymättä) pyörän, joka muuttui aivan toiseksi kun siihen laitettiin asialliset gummit alle. Tiagran osasarjalla ja mekaanisilla levyillä pärjää aivan varmasti. Me täällä olemme hifistejä, ja pervessejä, joille on vuosien varrella kehkeytynyt omia mieltymyksiä ja niinpä saatamme unohtaa että Tiagralla pärjää. Luen aika paljon brittiläisiä alan lehtiä ja niissä toistuvasti testaillaan myös alle tuhannen punnan/euron pyöriä ja viesti on aika usein: ei pyöräilyn tarvitse olla kallista. 

Oikeastaan ainoa asia mitä itse miettisin juuri tuon pyörän kohdalla on paino (11,1 kg). Se ei ole missään nimessä paha tuohon hintaluokkaan, mutta itse yritän pysytellä 10 kg tuntumassa maksimissaan. Jälleen kerran: mikä on vertailukohta.

----------


## sampo12

Isä Nitro: Hydrauliset jarrut tossa listan mukaan ainakin on, vai katsoinko väärin?

Tällä hetkellä ajelee Crescentin napavaihteisella miesten citypyörällä. Siksi en tota painoa niin edes harmitellut, kun nykyinen on +15kg. Muutenkaan ei ole mitään sporttista menoa tulossa. Ei puhuta siis harrastajasta vaan satunnaispolkijasta. Oli itse arponut cyclon ja hybridin välillä ni mun mielestä gravel nyt pyörätyyppinä on parempi kun noi, koska cyclolle häviää korkeintaan painossa, mutta aavistuksen monipuolisempi

Yritin alotuksella huumorin keinoin kunnioittaa noita hienoja pyöriä mitä tässä ketjussa usein on esillä, toivottavasti joku sen ymmärsi  :Hymy: . 



Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Erbis

Itsellä on haussa fillari työmatkaa Helsingissä 13 km Kehä I - keskusta - Kehä I välillä ja muihin päivittäisiin ajoihin ja harvemmin tapahtuviin vkl reissuihin ehkä 40-50 km suuntaansa. Pyörään olisi saatavana kiinni lokarit ja takatarakka laukkuja varten, jos lähtee tekemään pidempää reissua. Kyseessä ensi fillarin osto ja olen silloin tällöin polkenut töihin jokusen kerran vuodessa. Työpaikka vaihtui ja myin auton pois niin polkupyörälle olisi tarve aika monipuoliseen ajeluun. Tietotaitotaso polkupyöristä on, että saan vaihdettua kumit ja renkaat ja putsattua ketjut ja ohjeiden kanssa säädettyä jarrut ja vaihteet tarvittaessa jonkinlaisen tappelun jälkeen. Työkalut kyllä pysyvät käsissä. Nyt alla on reilu kymmenen vuotta vanha Cresentin joustokeulainen >17 kg painava hybridi Deore osilla. Tuntuu että pyörällä fysiikka alkaa tulla vastaan varsinkin ylämäessä ja tuntuma heikosta laadusta latistaa mieltä ja ajokokemusta.

Ensiksi löysin Pelagon Stavanger Outback version ja sitä kävin lyhyesti koeajamassa Helsingin keskustassa liikkeen läheisyydessä¤ ja en saanut oikein kunnon tuntumaa pyörää mukulakivikaduilla. Pyörän hinta 1600 € ja siinä on Tiagra osasarja, teräsrunko ja mekaaniset levyjarrut. Paino oli >12 kg. Pyörässä on Käsittääkseni hipster ja suomilisää hinnassa, jos vertaa muihin vastaavan hintaluokan pyöriin. Minulla ei kokemusta teräsrunkoisista pyöristä ole, mutta ihastuin ideaan teräsrunkoisesta pyörästä aiheesta luettuani ja tuon outbackin kirkkaan keltainen värikin miellytti Silmää. Olen nyt kuitenkin pohtinut, että paino, hinta ja osien laatu painavat enemmän pyörän valinnassa. Budjettina pyörälle olen pitänyt 1 000 - 1 500 € paikkeilla. Ajattelin, että CX tai GG pyörän voisi olla hyvä monipuolinen vaihtoehto lähteä polkupyöräharrastukseen ja tulevaisuudessa katsoa sitten mihin into vie ja hankkia sitten muita/kalliimman hintaluokan pyörän. Pyörällä olisi tarkoitus ajella nastoilla ja leveämmillä renkailla talvella silloin tällöin työmatkaa (vielä en silla tasolla ole, että polkisin säästä riippumatta töihin).

Kun Pelago vimma laantui, niin olen katsellut Vituksen Energie pyörää SRAM Apex osasarjalla hinta nyt 1026 €, jonka linkki alhaalla. Pyörän paino taisi olla karvan alle 10 kg ilman polkimia. Pyörässä alumiinirunko, hiilikuituhaarukka, hydrauliset levyjarrut. Tuo tumman vihreä¤ värikin miellyttää silmää. Energiestä löytyy myös budjettiin osuva VR versio, jossa rival osasarja ja kaapelit vietynä sisään. Tämä on pari sataa kalliimpi. En tosiaan ymmärrä juuri eri osasarjojen välisiä¤ eroja ja en varmaan eroja huomaisikaan. Näin oman empiirisen tutkimuksen perusteella tuo pyörä¤ vaikuttaisi hintalaatusuhteeltaan oikein hyvältä¤ ja sopivalta minulle vai onko tuossa jokin koira haudattuna, kun tuntuu melko edulliselta?

Wiggle:stä tilatut pyörät pitää vissiin itse lyödä osittain kasaan ja luin että joillain on ollut ongelmia esim. hydraulisten jarruvuotojen kanssa, mutta palvelu ilmeisesti ollut hyvää wigglellä näissä tapauksissa.
Kuuntelen toki ehdotuksia muista vaihtoehdoista.
https://www.pelagobicycles.com/stavanger-outback.html
https://www.wiggle.com/vitus-energie...pex-1x11-2019/
https://www.wiggle.com/vitus-energie...val-1x11-2019/

----------


## Isä nitro

> Isä Nitro: Hydrauliset jarrut tossa listan mukaan ainakin on, vai katsoinko väärin...



Menee siman piikkiin. Juu, hydrot on mikä ei ainakaan minun silmissäni pahenna tarjousta. Ja huumori ymmärretty.

----------


## pyöräsimo

sampo12, nythän tuo näyttää olevan 799€.
https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-pro-18-m...143986_1_style

----------


## sampo12

> sampo12, nythän tuo näyttää olevan 799€.
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-pro-18-m...143986_1_style



Joo huomasin kyllä. Sitä tarkoitin kun sanoin että alella heti ostamaan

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Munarello

Ei ole pelkästään Whiten pyörien ominaisuus vaan oikeastaan ihan kaikkien "oikean merkkistenkin" budjettipyörien juttu, että aina on jostain tingitty. Esimerkkinä mulla oli sekä Bianchin maantiepyörässä että Whiten krossarissa samaa näkkäriä keskiölaakerissa, ja kun se alkoi porsimaan niin katsoin parhaaksi vaihtaa koko hemmetin paskeet kampisarjoineen sen sijaan että ostaisin ylihintaisen jämälaakerisetin. Tämä siis, koska kampiakselin mitta oli muuta kuin esim normi Shimanoissa. Nämä tämmoiset on silleen pahoja, että niitä on tosi vaikea spotata ostotilanteessa. Nykyisin jos olisin pyörää ostamassa, katsoisin melko tarkkaan että osat on ns standardin mukaisia.

----------


## Mohkku

Erbiksen kysymykseen kommenttina. Suhtaudun Vitukseen samalla tavalla kuin Whiteen tai vaikka Inseraan. Voi olla, että huoli on turhaa, mutta kokemus asioista noin yleensä on opettanut markkinoilla sen, että yleensä halvalle hinnalle on jokin selitys. Tavismerkeistä puhuttaessa se yleensä ei ole merkkilisä. Vai monellako omassa työssään on varaa laitaa tuotteisiin lisää hintaa siksi, että kyse on ns. merkkituotteesta?

Minusta katselet ihan järkevän tyyppistä kalustoa käyttötarkoitus huomioiden. Sseikka, mikä pitää itsesi kanssa selvittää, on talvikäyttö. Krossarit (gg, cyclo yms.) ei ole silloin parhaimmillaan eli ajoittain voi tulla tarve siirtyä linja-auton käyttäjäksi. Vaihtoehtona on hommata joko a. ympärivuotiseksi tai b. kakkospyöräksi maasturi, jolla talvesta selviää aika kivasti.

Käyräsarvisista katso ainakin Kona Rove st ja Kona Sutra LTD. Salsa Journeyman on myös jollain tavalla kiinnostava, samoin Cannondale Topstone, Specialized Sequoia ja varmaan muitakin kohtalaisen leveää rengasta hyväksyvää ja myös kevyeen retkikäyttöön soveltuvaa mallia löytyy.

----------


## Padex

> Joo huomasin kyllä. Sitä tarkoitin kun sanoin että alella heti ostamaan
> 
> Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kannattaa katsoa GX Pron geometria tarkkaan. Pyörä ei ole kovin ”keskimittaiselle ja sopusuhtaiselle” itäsuomalaiselle sopiva. Toki jos haaramittaa ja pituutta löytyy ajajalta niin minä nottei. 
Meinaan vaan että S-koon pyörässä on standover height yli 81 cm, virtual top tube 542 ja emäputkikin taisi olla yli 16 cm.

http://whitebikes.com/bikes/gx-pro-18/

----------


## sampo12

^ Tästä olen lukenut aiemminkin. Kaveri yli 190 pitkä joten ongelmaa voi tulla lähinnä siitä että 55 sekä 58 kannattaa molemmat kokeilla huolella

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

Onkohan tämä vain Jenkkilässä? Suomeen ei ehkä ole ehtinyt tämävuotisia vielä tulla?

https://gearjunkie.com/salsa-cycles-...ird-vaya-bikes

----------


## Sanpsa

Kävin tuota XXL:n tarjousgravelia, gx prota ajeluttamassa, ensimmäiseksi kippurasarveksi. Kokeilin 55 ja 58 koossa, mutta kun ainut kokemus on ajamisella pystyllä napavaihteisella, niin vaikea sanoa minkä tuntuinen sen pitäisi olla. 

Myyjää kiinnosti vain pituus, joka on 183, jolla tuo koko 55 menisi ja olisi näin se pienempi vaihtoehto. Mutta inseam on 90-91 niin kaikki keskimääräiset kokotaulukot heittää jo häränpyllyä.

Onko tuossa myös jotenkin erikoinen takahaarukka, kun tuntu 45 jalka peräti osuvan siihen? Omilla kengillä ja polkimilla käytävä toiseen kertaan testaamassa...

----------


## kuovipolku

Gravelpyörän ero cyclocrosspyörään voi näkyä tai siis tässä tapauksessa myös tuntua juuri noin. Jotta ne leveämmätkin eli vähintään 40-milliset gravelrenkaat mahtuisivat taakse, niin takahaarukan alaputket täytyy "muotoilla leveämmiksi". 

45-numeron kengällä voi kantapää jo helposti ruveta hankaamaan maalipintaa paljaaksi, etenkin jos pitää klosseja edessä ja/tai ajaa polvet/varpaat hieman ulos- ja kantapää vastaavasti hieman sisääpäin käännettyinä. 

Eli White tuskin on ainoa gravelpyörä jossa tuohon ilmiöön voi törmätä, mutta lienee myös gravelpyöriä joissa moista ongelmaa ei isojalkaisellakaan ole?

PS Mulla on se käsitys että pitkäjalkainen eli se jolla inseam on pituuteen nähden korkeahko selviää usein sillä että nostaa satulaa (mutta kannattaa varmistaa että nostovaraa on ja ettei satulan ja ohjaustangon etäisyys samalla kasva liian pitkäksi), mutta kun korkea inseam merkitsee lyhyttä selkää voi olla ettei pitkärunkoisesta eli matalalla geometrialla olevasta pyörästä saa oikein sopivaa (ellei kuskilla satu olemaan myös pitkiä käsiä).

----------


## tommi00

Moro, kyselisin kokeneempien vinkkiä gravel -pyörän ostoon. Budjettina pyörään 1500-2000 euroa. Paikallisessa liikkeessä minulle tarjottiin surlyn straggleria ja alla netistä löytämääni mielestäni mielenkiintoinen pyörä. En löytänyt mielipiteitä tai kokemuksia Rondon pyörästä. Löytyykö joltain jotain kokemusta kyseisestä pyörästä tai merkistä. 

https://www.bikester.fi/rondo-ruut-a...en-657408.html

Ja jos on ehdottaa tuohon hintahaarukkaan noin 190 cm pitkälle polkijalle hyviä vaihtoehtoja niin otetaan mieluusti vastaan.

----------


## PeZu

> Tän budjetin pyörillä on varmaan porttikielto tähän, mutta kysyn silti. Kaveri on pyytänyt suositusta alle tonnin pyörästä jolla ajaa arkimatkat 2-8 km suunta ja ehkä lenkkeilyä asvaltilla ja hiekkatiellä. Suosittelin hänelle tätä https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-pro-18-m...143986_1_style
> pienin varauksin jo 999€ ja käskin ostaa heti jos saa alella. Löytääkö joku tästä jotain miksi ei ostaisi? Kaveri ei osaa huoltaa itse, joten ilmaset huollot olis hänelle hyvät. Myös hydrauliset levyt on mun mielestä sellaiset mistä ei kannata tinkiä jos ne suinkin on saatavilla.
> 
> Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kävin tuota samaa pyörää viime kesänä ulkoiluttamassa/koeajamassa, mutta  jotenkin ei vain innostanut. Oli silloin 699e tarjouksessa (normi sama  999e).

Jos vaan pyörä sopii itselle niin kyllä mä näen tossa potentiaalia tolla tarjoushinnalla.

----------


## Jona

> Moro, kyselisin kokeneempien vinkkiä gravel -pyörän ostoon. Budjettina pyörään 1500-2000 euroa. Paikallisessa liikkeessä minulle tarjottiin surlyn straggleria ja alla netistä löytämääni mielestäni mielenkiintoinen pyörä. En löytänyt mielipiteitä tai kokemuksia Rondon pyörästä. Löytyykö joltain jotain kokemusta kyseisestä pyörästä tai merkistä. 
> 
> https://www.bikester.fi/rondo-ruut-a...en-657408.html
> 
> Ja jos on ehdottaa tuohon hintahaarukkaan noin 190 cm pitkälle polkijalle hyviä vaihtoehtoja niin otetaan mieluusti vastaan.



Tuosta pyörästä ei ole kokemusta, mutta itselläni on ollut kohta vuoden alla Kona Sutra LTD ja olen ollut erittäin tyytyväinen. 

https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Sutra-L...uppa/pKOSULTD/

----------


## maapaa

http://rondo.cc/

Puolalainen firma.

----------


## Tolkun mies

Tommi00: edellisen sivun Fuji Jari on alle 2000e fillari.

Toinen juttu: Konvertoin DTSwiss E 1700 kiekkosetistä sorapyörän kiekot. 15x100 =>12x100 muunnosta etukiekolle ei löydy DTswissin taulukoista, mutta kyllä se vaan 350-navan 12mm akselille tarkoitetulla päätykappaleella vaikuttaa onnistuvan.

----------


## Shamus

> Onkohan tämä vain Jenkkilässä? Suomeen ei ehkä ole ehtinyt tämävuotisia vielä tulla?
> 
> https://gearjunkie.com/salsa-cycles-...ird-vaya-bikes



Tuo oli jo syksyllä, kaikissa Suomeen tulleissa on asia kunnossa.

----------


## dtw

> Moro, kyselisin kokeneempien vinkkiä gravel -pyörän ostoon. Budjettina pyörään 1500-2000 euroa. Paikallisessa liikkeessä minulle tarjottiin surlyn straggleria ja alla netistä löytämääni mielestäni mielenkiintoinen pyörä. En löytänyt mielipiteitä tai kokemuksia Rondon pyörästä. Löytyykö joltain jotain kokemusta kyseisestä pyörästä tai merkistä. 
> 
> https://www.bikester.fi/rondo-ruut-a...en-657408.html
> 
> Ja jos on ehdottaa tuohon hintahaarukkaan noin 190 cm pitkälle polkijalle hyviä vaihtoehtoja niin otetaan mieluusti vastaan.



Tuolla hinnalla saa hyvän pyörän, joten voinee keskittyä vain tärkeimpiin peruskysymyksiin: 1) sopivaan kokoon ja 2) miellyttävään väriin ja ulkomuotoon. Jos nämä kaksi asiaa ovat kunnossa, pyörää tulee todennäköisimmin käytettyä.

Sopivan koon valinnassa pyöräkauppiaat ovat hyvä apu. Myös pyörävalmistajien tai -myyjien nettisivuilla voi olla kokotaulukoita tai muita toimintoja sopivan koon valitsemiseen. Mainitsemallasi bikester.fi-sivustolla sanotaan, että 190-senttiselle sopiva rungon koko olisi 60–64 cm (ks. linkki ”Mikä koko sopii minulle?”). Näköjään mainitsemastasi Rondo-pyörästä ei ole tuossa kaupassa saatavilla ihan noin suurikokoista vaan suurin on 59 cm. En ostaisi noin pientä ainakaan kokeilematta.

Yksi budjettiisi ja kokoosi sopiva pyörä voisi olla Trek Checkpoint ALR 4 (linkki alla). En tiedä, tykkäätkö pyörästä, mutta katsele vaikka sivulla alempana olevia ”Koko ja istuvuus” -tietoja, niin saat ainakin tuntumaa kokoasioihin.

https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...olorCode=black

----------


## TTL

> Ja jos on ehdottaa tuohon hintahaarukkaan noin 190 cm pitkälle polkijalle hyviä vaihtoehtoja niin otetaan mieluusti vastaan.



Ninerin hiilarigravelista olis 59 koko alennuksessa Wigglessä:

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/niner-rlt-9...star-apex-mtb/ 

Arvostelu:

https://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear...e-bike-review/ 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Laerppi

> ^joo tai Shand Stoater. En mä kolmen tonnin budjetilla mitään Surlyja kattelis. Tai saman kioskin Stooshie.



Tämä tai Fairlight Strael 2.0 kiinnostaa. Stoateria ei ole tällä hetkellä saatavilla kovan kysynnän takia. Hiilikuitua en halua enää, edes etuhaarukassa. 35mm renkaat pitäisi mahtua.

----------


## stenu

Shimano julkaisi eilen "sraminkaatajan" eli gravel-spesifin GRX-setin, järkevillä 1x11, 2x11 ja 2x10(!) -vaihtoehtdoilla, mutta vain hydrokahvoilla. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/shim...pset-launched/

Vaikka ei kosketakaan itseäni, niin siinä mielessä ajankohtainen mulle, että olen vähän kyllästynyt 11-v. campagnocross-setin kanssa liikoihin ongelmiin ja hupenevaan osien saatavuuteen. Mulla oli eilen jo Sramin Force CX1 -setti ostoskorissa, mutta sitten aloin kattelemaan, että onkohan sekin gxp-keskiöineen kuolevaa tekniikkaa? Pitäiskö vaan palauttaa hyvin toiminut 10-v. Campagnolo (jota en onneksi ollut hävittänyt) toistaiseksi fillariin ja jäädä odottelemaan, että Sramin mekaanisetkin päivittyy 12-vaihteisiksi ja "dub"-keskiöisiksi. Toisaalta noiden mekaanisten vaihdesysteemien toiminta ei varsinaisesti ole enää parantunut 10-vaihteisten jälkeen, kun toleranssit menee niin pieniksi ja kuraherkiksi, joten pitäiskö mennä suoraan sähköihin? Force eTap AXS näyttääis 1x12-vannejarruversiona olevan noin tonnin kuluerä, mikä ei tunnu ihan kohtuuttomalta summalta, mutta ne kammet on suorastaan järkyttävän hintaset ja takavaihtajien paskominen krosseissa aiheuttaa pieniä kauhukuvia talousosastolle..

Niin joo ton 1-vaihteisen kanssa onkin ollut elämä harvinaisen helppoa ja kivaa muutenkin viimeaikoina....  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## maapaa

Kunhan tässä pähkäilen ilman sen kummempi, mutta estääkö 1x12 Sram Force eTap:in kanssa mikään käyttämästä vaikkapa näitä Shimanon GRX kampia?

----------


## JackOja

> ...mikään...



Ei mikään.

----------


## scellus

Ai GRX:ssä on vain hydrokahvat. Bikepacking-puolella eivät ole kovin innostuneita 1x-vaihtoehdosta välitysten suhteen (11–42 -pakka ja edessä 40T). Tietysti eteen voi laittaa jotain muuta kuin GRX:ää. 

Henkilökohtaisesti mulle tämä ei ole myöskään ajankohtaista, ja kun on niin lähinnä vanhimpaan fillariin joka on tarkoitus pitää riittävän huonona ja omituisena ettei sitä kukaan varasta. 1x10 riittää aika hyvin, jos vain löytyisi sekä riittävän suurta että pientä välitystä. 10-pakat ovat suht edullisia myös, samoin vaihtajat. (1x10-kahvat tai oikeastaan se ettei niitä ole on ongelma Shimanon puolella, myös GRX:n julkaisemisen jälkeen.) Jos näistä nykyisistä pitäisi valita, varmaan otttaisin kuitenkin SRAMia (Rival). 1x11 GRX taakse hydrojarruilla olisi sitten isompi päivitys ja ok myös. 

Luultavasti joku (Wolftooth) myy pian GRX-päivityksiä, tyyliin pitempi häkki ja 50T.

----------


## stenu

^ juu mulle 40 eteen ja 11-36 toimis hyvin melkolailla kaikkeen ajoon, mihin tuota kyseistä pyörää käytän. Välitysalue ei hirveästi muuttuisi nykyisestä 46/36 ja 12-32 ja pykälät takaa ei ehkä vielä kasvaisi turhan isoiksi. Napsuttelun määrä lisääntyisi jonkin verran, kun etuvaihtajaa ei olisi. 10-v. Campaan verrattuna CX1:llä sais laajemman välitysalueen, kun niissä laajin takapakka on 13-29.





> Kunhan tässä pähkäilen ilman sen kummempi, mutta estääkö 1x12 Sram Force eTap:in kanssa mikään käyttämästä vaikkapa näitä Shimanon GRX kampia?



Shimanon kammissa on se ei vetopuolen kammen kiinnistys sellainen hässäkkä, että vähän pitäis ainakin nieleskellä. Jos olis joku paksuputkinen ja alumiinirunko, niin menettelis ehkä, mutta esteetikko on esteetikko..  :Hymy:  (Ja pitää vielä lisätä, että aika rumathan ne 12-v. Force-kammetkin on. Vanhempi CX1 on sirompi ja sievempi)

----------


## frp

En oikein ymmärrä tätä 1x suuntausta gg-pyörissä kolmesta syystä:
1) gg-pyörilläkin ajetaan pitkiä lenkkejä, joten olisi kiva saada sovitettu välitys ja mukavin pyöritysnopeus tarkasti tilanten mukaan eli välityksiä tarpeeksi
2) Linkin olen valitettavasti kadottanut, mutta voimansiirron hävikki kasvaa mitä pienempi takaratas on ja asiaa oli ihan kunnolla tutkittukin. 12-piikkiseen rattaaseen asti hävikin suureneminen oli vielä melko merkityksetön, mutta 11-piikkisellä jo merkitsevä ja 10-piikkisessä vielä sitäkin suurempi pudotus hyötysuhteessa. Sen luettuani olen maantiepyörissäkin käyttänyt 12-piikistä lähteviä pakkoja (ja suurempaa eturatasta).
3) gg-pyörä käy maantiepyörän korvikkeesta vaihtokiekoilla aika hyvin jos  ei ole 1x

----------


## scellus

^ En tiedä onko 1x lähinnä muotivillitys noin yleisesti, mutta tässä oma kokemus: maastopyörässä minulla on etuvaihtaja ja se toimii mainiosti, ja tykkään mahdollisuudesta isoon välityshyppyyn eturattaalla, ja tämän käyttö on automatisoitunut. Mutta vanhassa CC-pyörässä oli etuvaihtajan kanssa jatkuvia ongelmia, lähinnä rattaalta putoaminen ja chain suck. Jälkimmäinen rikkoi Ultegra-etuvaihtajan kaksi kertaa. Ehkä 105 olisi vääntelyä paksumpana kestänyt. Kukaan ei osannut ongelmien alkusyytä diagnosoida. Kivenlahdessa sanoivat että epäilee ketjulinjaa (?), ja että huoltohlön omassa pyörässä oli ärsyttänyt sama ongelma niin paljon että oli sinkuloinut fillarin lopulta edestä. Niin minäkin myöhemmin tein, ja ostin seuraavan fillarin suoraan 1x vaihteilla. En ole kokenut vaihteiden määrää ongelmaksi, jopa 10 riittää mainiosti, mutta enpä juuri ajakaan yli 50km lenkkejä. Range on vähän siinä ja siinä, nyt 11–40 -pakalla pärjään kohtuuhyvin. Toisessa on 10–42 vai mitä se Rivalin peruspakka on. 

Hyötysuhde on hyvä pointti, täytyy varoa käyttämästä pieniä rattaita, ainakin jos innostuu kisaamaan pitkillä suorilla.  :Hymy:

----------


## TheMiklu

Hydro Apex1 on ainakin ihan täyttä blissiä arjessa ja seikkailussa. En oikein keksi millä sitä voisi parantaa? SRAMin vaihto yhdellä vivulla on sitä paitti nerokkainta mekaanisella puolella <3
Jos allroudailisin myös maantiepyörän korvikkeena ja välillä porukassa niin 2x kyllä puolustaisi paikkaansa.

----------


## JackOja

Mulla on edessä 38T ja pakka on 11-32. On riittänyt kaikkeen ajoon ja aina on sopiva vaihde löytynyt. Tosin maksimilenkit toistaiseksi olleet vain luokkaa 100-150 km. Retkikamaakin on kuskattu. 

Mulle 1x on riittävä, mutta en ole vaatimassa sitä muilta eikä se kai mikään lakikaan ole  :Hymy: 

Tänään koeajo samankokoisella ovaalirattaalla. Tuskin huomasi, mutta aika jännä oli kyllä. Ihan kuin joku kohta kampikierroksesta olisi tosiaan keventynyt. Pitää vertailla vielä enempi.

EDIT: sellainen sivuvaikutus -tai ei ollenkaan liity asiaan- oli havaittavissa, että ikäänkuin satula olisi liian edessä. Pitää seuraavalla lenkillä siirtää vaikka sentti taaksepäin.

----------


## stenu

Juu mulla myös toistuvat chainsuckit ongelmana nyt 11-v. Campan kanssa. Niiden seurauksena ketju on raapinut ikävästi maaleja chainstaystä. Pelkään, että tekee vielä pahempaa tuhoa huonolla tuurilla. Lisäksi etuvaihtaja tahtoo myös tiputtaa ketjua ison rattaan ulkopuolelle isommalle vaihtaessa. Rajoittimet ja säädöt on kohdillaan. Ketju jää ikäänkuin keikkumaan rattaiden päälle (ketjun holkit osuvat rattaan piikkien kohdalle) silloin, kun vaihtaa niin, että ei ole kovasti vetoa päällä ja sitten ketju tipahtaa rattaalta. Saa toki nostettua takas vaihtamalla pienemmän rattaan suuntaan, mutta ärsyttää. Tarvikerattaat edessä (Stronglight), koska Campan originaaleja 46/36-rattaita on vähän vaikea saada enää. Olen miettinyt, että voiko ainakin osasyynä olla se, että 11-v. ketjut on kevyempiä kuin kymppiketjut ja sitten jos on yhtään moskaa ketjussa, jää ketju "kiinni" rattaaseen ja siitä syntyy se chainsuck??

10-v. Campan kanssa ei vastaavia onelmia ollut ja se toimi lähinnä "fit and forget" -periaatteella. Mutta aika kehnoksi alkaa mennä 10-vaihdeosienkin saatavuus eli vaikka nyt ottaisi pienen aikalisän sen avulla, ei sillä loputtomiin pärjää.

Käytön kannalta olisin ehkä enemmän 2x-miehiä, mutta 2xsysteemit menee tosiaan gg- ja krossihommia ajatellen koko ajan huonompaan suuntaan, kun niitä vaihteita pitää olla enemmän kuin tarpeeksi.

Edit: JackOjan pyörä on kyllä vaan hieno edelleen. Vanteista vois vähän teippejä rapsia pois, jos ovat teippejä. Jos tulisit kerran kokeilemaan Hel CX:ää, niin huomaisit, mihin sitä 36-piikkistä tarvitaan. Mun reisillä esim. Kivikon täyttömäkeä kun polkee viidettä kertaa nurtsia pitkin ylös, riittää toi nykyinen 36/32 just ja just. Tietty, jos jaksaa juosta ylämäkiä, niin sittenpä sille ei ole tarvetta siinäkään touhussa.  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> En oikein ymmärrä tätä 1x suuntausta gg-pyörissä kolmesta syystä:
> 1) gg-pyörilläkin ajetaan pitkiä lenkkejä, joten olisi kiva saada sovitettu välitys ja mukavin pyöritysnopeus tarkasti tilanten mukaan eli välityksiä tarpeeksi
> 2) Linkin olen valitettavasti kadottanut, mutta voimansiirron hävikki kasvaa mitä pienempi takaratas on ja asiaa oli ihan kunnolla tutkittukin. 12-piikkiseen rattaaseen asti hävikin suureneminen oli vielä melko merkityksetön, mutta 11-piikkisellä jo merkitsevä ja 10-piikkisessä vielä sitäkin suurempi pudotus hyötysuhteessa. Sen luettuani olen maantiepyörissäkin käyttänyt 12-piikistä lähteviä pakkoja (ja suurempaa eturatasta).
> 3) gg-pyörä käy maantiepyörän korvikkeesta vaihtokiekoilla aika hyvin jos  ei ole 1x



Itselläni on syystä 3 ja sen jatkona syystä 1 gravel-pyörässä 2x.  1:llä ei hirveästi vaihtelevimmilla sorateillä ole väliä, mutta yhdistettynä syyhyn 3 se tulee validiksi. Asfaltilla kaipaa tosiaankin tiheää pakkaa. 

Tähän lisänä se, että tulee välillä ajettua kaikenmaailman Syötteiden jne. maisemissa ja itse olen sen verran heikkojalkainen, että Ison päälle ei pääse, jos ei ole riittävän pieniä välityksiä 36-28 riittää, mutta toisaalta mikään 36-11 ei riitä alamäkiin.

Kohdalla 2 ei ole minulle merkitystä, kun ajan vain omaksi ilokseni keskinopeutta tuijottamatta.

----------


## TheMiklu

Toisaalta GG-filosofiaan sopii semmonen hötkyilyn ja liiallisen pingotamisen välttely. Muhkut ja mukavat kumit, rento ajoasento ja vislaten menemään. Supple life.

----------


## kuovipolku

Nyt taas ajetaan sitä GG-filosofiaa kuin kamelia neulansilmän läpi omia mieltymyksiä ja kai omaa ihannekuvaansa (itsestään pyöräilijänä) vastaavaksi. (Ja oletettavasti muulla kuin kuvatunlaisella filosofialla ja sen mukaisilla renkailla ja psyörällä ja säädöillä ja kai vielä ajoasullakin varustettuna tapahtuvasta ajosta on vastaavanlainen, mutta toiseen suuntaan venyttämällä vääristynyt kuva?)

Saahan santateillä ajella ja hiekkateilä himmailla, hienostella ja hupsutella, mutta kyllähän jo englanninkielinen termi pitää sisällään ihan muuta kuin jotain supplea lifea. Mitä tuo viimeksi mainittu sitten liekään.

----------


## dtw

> Nyt taas ajetaan sitä GG-filosofiaa kuin kamelia neulansilmän läpi omia mieltymyksiä ja kai omaa ihannekuvaansa (itsestään pyöräilijänä) vastaavaksi. (Ja oletettavasti muulla kuin kuvatunlaisella filosofialla ja sen mukaisilla renkailla ja psyörällä ja säädöillä ja kai vielä ajoasullakin varustettuna tapahtuvasta ajosta on vastaavanlainen, mutta toiseen suuntaan venyttämällä vääristynyt kuva?)
> 
> Saahan santateillä ajella ja hiekkateilä himmailla, hienostella ja hupsutella, mutta kyllähän jo englanninkielinen termi pitää sisällään ihan muuta kuin jotain supplea lifea. Mitä tuo viimeksi mainittu sitten liekään.



Valitettavasti en tajunnut viestistäsi juuri mitään. Ehkä siinä oli jotain hyödyllistä, ja ehkä täällä on joku muukin, joka ei ymmärtänyt, joten sinun varmaan kannattaa vielä täsmentää, mitä haluat sanoa ja tuoda keskusteluun.

----------


## JackOja

^lyhyesti tulkattuna: 
Kukin pitää helposti omaa tapaansa harrastaa sinä oikeana tapana ja muunlainen tekeminen koetaan vääräksi. Sen sijaan jokainen voi harrastaa omalla tavallaan ja kaikki tavat ovat yhtä oikeita.

----------


## Mohkku

Minun ehdoton mielipiteeni gg:n ominaispiirteistä on sallivuus. Kalusto on vapaa, tyyli on vapaa ja suunnilleen kaikki muukin, kunhan suunnilleen yhteiskunnan reunaehtojen (lait yms. ) mukaan mennään. Koska minä olen oikeassa, jätän oikean ja väärän rajoista keskustelun cyclokrossin-harrastajille.

Omat gravelajoni on tyypillisesti sitä, että 50 km:n lenkillä 5-10 km on soratietä.

----------


## scellus

Kuovipolkua tökkinee TheMiklun viesti GG-filosofiasta? Mutta jos erottaa sosiaaliset ja markkinoiden ilmiöt joita selvästi on, siitä mitä saa tai pitää tehdä, niin voipi ottaa iisimmin?

Siis en tiije mistä GG on syntynyt (enkä jaksa googlata), mutta on GG-brevettejä ja seuroja, jos ei täällä niin muualla, ja näihin porukoihin liittyy tiettyjä arvostuksia ja tapoja harrastaa, eli sitä filosofiaa (sanan ympärille saa laittaa lainausmerkit; itse asiassa yksi hyvä uusi närkästymiskohde voisi olla lainausmerkkien puute?) Markkinat vastaavat tarpeeseen elleivät keksineet sitä, ja markkinointi myy paitsi kalustoa myös filosofiaa ellei jopa elämäntapaa. Ihmisen kokonaiselämänlaatu paranee markkinoinnissa merkittävästi jo yksittäisellä pyörän osalla. 

Tuntuu lapselliselta sanoa tätä, mutta em. mainitseminen ei kai tarkoita että kenenkään pitäisi ajaa jollain tavalla, tai että jokainen joka sanoo "GG" tarkoittaa samaa asiaa tai pyöräilee samoista lähtökohdista, tarkoituksesta, samalla tavalla jne.  is ≠ ought

Tietysti me sosiaalisina eläiminä ollaan jännästi erilaisten identifikaatioiden ja (sosiaalisten) motivaatioiden verkossa, niin että pelkkä GG:n olemassaolo jo haastaa tekemään asioita ikäänkuin just niin. Ehkä siitä tässä onkin kyse. 

Mulle itelleni GG on lähinnä tapa päästä asfaltilta lähemmäs luontoa, ja fillareita joissa korostuu kisamaisuus vähemmän ja retkeily enemmän. En ole tehnyt koskaan yönyli-retkeä fillarin kanssa, mutta bikepacking on silti lähimpänä mieltymyksiäni, tällä hetkellä. Käytännössä sitten kuitenkin ajan lähinnä  töihin ja sieltä pois.  :Hymy:

----------


## Padex

Pakka -ja 1x -keskusteluun liittyen tuli Mieleen, että mulla kun on pelkästään 1x9 -vaihteisto 38t ovaalilla ja 11-40 Sunracella nyt pyörässä (siinä on Challengen Gravel Grinder -renkaat ja erinomainen Specializedin Hover-graveltanko ja tosi negatiivinen -20 asteen FSA SL-K-stemmi), niin pyöräteitä ajellessa nyt keväällä rupesi ärsyttämään se välitysten "harvalukuisuus". Kahden pykälän väli on ok mun ajossa, mutta Sunracen pakka on tämmönen(mimmonen?):

11-13-15-18-21-24-28-34-40

Niin juolahti Mieleen taas, että jos ostaisi 15 eurolla 11-25 9-pakan tuon Sunracen seuraksi siten, että hajottaisi molemmat pakat ja kokoaisi uudestaan, että ei nuo 15-18 ja 18-21 -siirtymät ärsyttäisi enää.

Että oiskohan parempi näin:

11-13-15-17-19-21-25-34-40

Vai näin:

11-13-15-17-19-23-28-34-40

Eka vaihtoehdossa on hyvät välit kuudelle pienimmälle vaihteelle ja kolme mummovaihdetta jyrkille latupohjille, joita ajan kesäaamuisin.
Tokassa on taas tasasempi tuo loppu, siinä on 19-23 -siirtymä, ärsyttääköhän se pyöräteillä..

1x -vaihteiston voi tosiaan mun Mielestä tehdä ihan Shimanon Soralle, Tiagralle ja 105:lle oman maun mukaan. Ysipakkoja saa halvalla ja niitä voi hajottaa. Kokeilin aiemmin 2x -systeemissä 13-32 omatekoista pakkaa ja hyvä oli. Kukaan ei huomaa osien epästandardimaisuutta. 105-takavaihtajakin pelaa kun siihen hankkii Roadlink-jatkopalan.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Valitettavasti en tajunnut viestistäsi juuri mitään. Ehkä siinä oli jotain hyödyllistä, ja ehkä täällä on joku muukin, joka ei ymmärtänyt, joten sinun varmaan kannattaa vielä täsmentää, mitä haluat sanoa ja tuoda keskusteluun.



Väline on viesti ja sinun viestisi sisältö ja tarkoitus lienee vain osoittaa itsellesi ja joillekin muille mihin itsesi asemoit. Mutta ei se mitään.

Halusin vain vastata edelliseen eli ylläolleeseen "TheMiklun" viestiin. Jos se mitä siinä sanoin ja toin keskusteluun - sikäli kun toin siihen yhtään mitään tähdellistä - ei siinä yhteydessä luettunakaan sinulle aukea, niin vika lienee edelleenkin siinä että kirjoitan vielä epäselvemmin kuin ajattelen.

Mutta pääasia että ajetaan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Shimanon kammissa on se ei vetopuolen kammen kiinnistys sellainen hässäkkä, että vähän pitäis ainakin nieleskellä. Jos olis joku paksuputkinen ja alumiinirunko, niin menettelis ehkä, mutta esteetikko on esteetikko..



Tätä nyt en tajunnut yhtään. Se Shimanon kampisarja on ihan parhautta. Koko setti on kasattavissa tavallisella 5 mm kuusiokoloavaimella, eikä tarvitse ikinä pelätä että korkkaako joku ulosvetokierre. Form follows function tai jotain tuollaista.  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> ...eikä tarvitse ikinä pelätä että korkkaako joku ulosvetokierre.



Jos tuollaista pitää pelätä on tapana tehdä jotain väärin. Jotkuthan saa ratakiskon tai alasimenkin rikki.

----------


## LJL

> ...alasimenkin rikki.



Jos haluaa tietää miten se tapahtuu niin voi esim. googlata "hydraulic press channel anvil"

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Jotkuthan saa ratakiskon tai alasimenkin rikki.



Sanoppas muuta, aika moni tälläkin foorumilla kyselee ohjeita kun on saanut pyörästään kammet rikki. Ja silloin 4-kantti keskiöiden aikakaudella useampikin kaveri pyyteli apuja kampiensa irroitukseen.   :Hymy:

----------


## alppu

> Jos tuollaista pitää pelätä on tapana tehdä jotain väärin. Jotkuthan saa ratakiskon tai alasimenkin rikki.



https://www.google.com/search?q=e13+...larifoorumi.fi

----------


## maapaa

Laitetaas välillä linkkiä Black Mountain Cyclesin monstercrossiin.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BtEg_IGFLBy/

----------


## TheMiklu

> Nyt taas ajetaan sitä GG-filosofiaa kuin kamelia neulansilmän läpi omia mieltymyksiä ja kai omaa ihannekuvaansa (itsestään pyöräilijänä) vastaavaksi. (Ja oletettavasti muulla kuin kuvatunlaisella filosofialla ja sen mukaisilla renkailla ja psyörällä ja säädöillä ja kai vielä ajoasullakin varustettuna tapahtuvasta ajosta on vastaavanlainen, mutta toiseen suuntaan venyttämällä vääristynyt kuva?)
> 
> Saahan santateillä ajella ja hiekkateilä himmailla, hienostella ja hupsutella, mutta kyllähän jo englanninkielinen termi pitää sisällään ihan muuta kuin jotain supplea lifea. Mitä tuo viimeksi mainittu sitten liekään.



Aaa, sori sori. Ajattelin, että tää "uuden aallon GG"-ismin lähtökohta/lyhyt historia olis jollain lailla tuttu. Maalasin romanttisen markkinointikuvauksen muotoon sen (niinku pyörävalmistajat haluaa tehdä)  :Leveä hymy: 
Ei nyt jaksa ruveta filosofoimaan enempiä. On niin muhkut kumit <3 mutta mites sinä kirjoititkaan: _Väline on viesti ja sinun viestisi sisältö ja tarkoitus lienee vain osoittaa itsellesi ja joillekin muille mihin itsesi asemoit. Mutta ei se mitään.

_Jatketaan seikkailua seikkailupyörillä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Maalasin romanttisen markkinointikuvauksen muotoon sen (niinku pyörävalmistajat haluaa tehdä)



Se taittaa olla pakko komponettivalmistajien jotenkin keksiä eroja Road / GG-tuotteisiin, mitenkäs ne muuten erottaa tavallisista maantiepyörän osista. Ja sehän olisi vallan kauheata. Kyllä kunnon GG harrastaja tarvitsee GG takavaihtajan, GG-kiekot ja niin edelleen.   :Nolous:

----------


## TheMiklu

Tottakai! Tosin shimppa taitaa olla ainut gravelispesifisiä osasarjoja markkinoille tuova. IMHO isoin asia tässä gravelihommelissa on renkaat ja rungot, joihin ne saa mukavasti mahtumaan.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## stenu

Tiedättekö muuten, mikä rengasfirma teki maailman ensimmäinen gg-renkaan? Kyllä, se oli Nokia! Tosin nokialaiset itse tuskin saivat koskaan sitä tietää. Kuitenkin tiettävästi maailman ensimmäinen gg-spesifi pyörä syntyi aikoinaan tuon nokialaisen renkaan inspiroimana.



Noin muuten uuden aallon gg-ismin juuret on vahvasti kilpailulliset, koska ismi sai alkunsa Dirty Kanzan kaltaisista Ameriikan hiekkatieralleista, joita ehdittiin ajaa melkolailla vuosikymmen ennenkuin gg-muuttui pyörägenreksi ja koko kansan hybridiksi.

E: Aijuu Campagnololta on myös tulossa jos ei nyt ihan gravel-spesifiä settiä, niin ainakin gravelorientoituneita optioita: https://bikerumor.com/2019/04/25/cam...ravel-gearing/

----------


## scellus

^ Eli jos kaivan Nokia W240:t varaston pohjalta ja revin nastat pois, saan siitä oivat ja klassiset gravel-renkaat!

----------


## Teemu H

Kaikkea sitä saa nähdä perhana  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## spacer

> ^ juu mulle 40 eteen ja 11-36 toimis hyvin melkolailla kaikkeen ajoon, mihin tuota kyseistä pyörää käytän. Välitysalue ei hirveästi muuttuisi nykyisestä 46/36 ja 12-32 ja pykälät takaa ei ehkä vielä kasvaisi turhan isoiksi. Napsuttelun määrä lisääntyisi jonkin verran, kun etuvaihtajaa ei olisi. 10-v. Campaan verrattuna CX1:llä sais laajemman välitysalueen, kun niissä laajin takapakka on 13-29.



Hommaat nyt sen forcen 1x11 mekaanisen setin, sillä ennustan että noi mekaaniset kahvat tulee häviämään ja jatkossa tota settiä myydään pelkillä nestejarruilla.

Mulla on yleis-seikkailu-tyhmäpyöräily-krossari-lenkkipyörässä nyt 38t edessä ja 11-32 takana. Kaksi aikaisempaa kesää oli 42t edessä, mäet nousi ilman isompia kiroiluja myös Norjassa, mutta rannikon tasaisilla (Oulu & Pori) teillä pienet rattaat jäivät käyttämättä.  Ja silloin harvoin kun päätyy johonkin mäkisempään paikkaan niin ei se haittaa vaikka välitykset loppuu alamäessä kesken, ne voi rullata fiilistellen alas, vaikka onhan se alamäkeen runttaaminenkin toki siistiä. Isossa mäessä myös 42-11 loppuu auttamatta kesken vaikka kuinka pyörittäis. Maantiepyörät ja 70km/h vauhdit on kuitenkin asia erikseen, 40t edessä ja 11-32 vois olla aika ideaali jos pelkästään kesällä ajais. Krossiin yms ympärivuotiseen sekoiluun taas tuo 38t on hyvä.

Eli laita forcen romut takaisin ostoskoriin! En usko että petyt. :-)

----------


## stenu

^ Joo hitto, kun tää on jotenkin nyt vaikeeta ja vähän päätöksentekoa hidastaa toi Kingin napa tai siis vapaarattaan vaihto siihen, mistä tuli mieleen, että saattuus joku tietämään 12-v. takapakkojen leveyksistä? Nyt kun Chorukseen on tulossa 12-lehtinen 11-34 ja jos se toimis Sramin kanssa, niin vois tehdä Srampagnolo Etap 1x12 -systeemin, eikä tarttis vaihtaa sitä vaparia Kingiin (+pariin muuhun kiekkosettiin).

----------


## LJL

> Srampagnolo



En valitettavasti osaa sanoa mitään pitävää yhteensopivuudesta mutta pelkästään tuon nimiyhdistelmän takia toivotaan hartaasti että se onnistuu

----------


## Laerppi

Tulispa 2x8 hydro levareilla ja sähköllä. Shimano 105 sti 2x8 setissä on rattaat kestänyt jo reilun 30 tkm, kun ketjuja kierrättää ja vaihtaa säännöllisesti.

----------


## stenu

> En valitettavasti osaa sanoa mitään pitävää yhteensopivuudesta mutta pelkästään tuon nimiyhdistelmän takia toivotaan hartaasti että se onnistuu



Haaa...löyty tämmönen, jonka mukaan pitäis toimia! Nyt alkoi Srampagnolo kiinnostella ihan oikeasti. Olis siinäkin mielessä hyvä, että jos 1x alkaakin tuntua huonolta idealta, niin sitten vois vaan ostaa etuvaihtajankin ja ohjemoida kahvat uudelleen. Sähkö-1x:ssä innostaa ajatus siitäkin, että sais vaihteet toimimaan niin, että oikea käsi naksuttelee isomman rattaan suuntaan ja vasuri pienemmän, mikä olis ihanaa ja selkeä parannus mekaanisten systeemien käyttöjärjestelmiin.

----------


## penyeach

> ...vois tehdä Srampagnolo Etap 1x12 -systeemin...



Olisi kyllä tosiaan hienointa ikinä.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Noin muuten uuden aallon gg-ismin juuret on vahvasti kilpailulliset, koska ismi sai alkunsa Dirty Kanzan kaltaisista Ameriikan hiekkatieralleista, joita ehdittiin ajaa melkolailla vuosikymmen ennenkuin gg-muuttui pyörägenreksi ja koko kansan hybridiksi.



Älä sinäkään setämies yritä yhtään selittää, kyllä nuorempi polvi tietää ja tuntee nämäkin asiat meitä paremmin :Leveä hymy:  Jos yritämme muistuttaa ettei gravel grinding välttämättä ole pelkkää liiallisen pingottelun välttelyä tai mahdollisimman muhkuilla kumeilla ajelua, niin saamme lukea etteivät lähtökohdat, taustat ja historia ole meille tuttuja :No huh!: 

Mutta joo, kieltämättä luin ja vähän tarkoituksellisestikin luin TheMiklun viestin ikään kuin hän olisi tahtonut rajata "GG-filosofian" ulkopuolelle muunlaisen kuin kuvaamansa sorateillä tapahtuvan pyöräilyn sen sijaan että hän halusi tuoda julki vain sen että "GG-filosofiaan" kuuluu tai mahtuu *myös* se Suomi-gravelille niin lajityypillinen meininki.

Eikä mulla ole mitään sitä vastaan enkä edes pidä jompaa kumpaa jalompana tai aidompana tai oikeana tai parempana. Tai ehkä sentään parempana - mutta vain omalta kohdaltani.


PS TheMiklulle: tottakai minäkin asemoin itseäni miltei jokaisella kirjoittamallani viestillä, mutta pyrin kuitenkin (ja uskon ja toivon että olen siinä kohtuullisen hyvin onnistunutkin) että se ei koskaan ole viestini ainoa sisältö.



PPS Muistutetaan tässä toisen kerran äitienpäiväsunnuntain - eli hertsileijaa jo ylihuomisen -  Vuosaaresta lähtevästä "leppoisasta" soratieyhteislenkistä. Luvassa hieno sää, iloisia ilmeitä, lukuisia erilaisia gravelpyöriä ihmeteltäväksi ja ihanaksi - ja tietenkin montakymmentä kilometriä Itä-Uudenmaan teitä!

----------


## TheMiklu

Nyt en kyllä tiedä itsekkään enää mitä tarkoitin. Tärkeintä on kuitenkin ostaa uusi pyörä  :Leveä hymy: 

Onko Suomessa jenkkityylin graveliracingia? Olisko jengillä kiinnostusta? Minkälaiset säännöt(=pyörä) pitäisi olla, jos vaikka meidän tyylisen tapahtuman järkkäisi. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## stenu

> Nyt en kyllä tiedä itsekkään enää mitä tarkoitin. Tärkeintä on kuitenkin ostaa uusi pyörä 
> 
> Onko Suomessa jenkkityylin graveliracingia? Olisko jengillä  kiinnostusta? Minkälaiset säännöt(=pyörä) pitäisi olla, jos vaikka  meidän tyylisen tapahtuman järkkäisi.



Tommosia ainakin. Pyöräsääntöjä ei ole. Se kuuluu genren henkeen ainakin siihen asti, kunnes uci kiinnostuu. Sähköpyörät saattaa olla kielletty tai jos ei, niin ajavat omassa sarjassaan.

https://nordicgravel2019.squarespace.com/

----------


## stenu

Pelagolta olis näköjään tulossa kiiltävää rosteria GRX:llä ja Steilacoomeilla: https://www.instagram.com/p/BxSQHOil...d=ilkv2mmlf5f6

----------


## JackOja

^nyt vaikuttaa aika hienolta.

----------


## Bigjj

Karjalan kannaksella ajetaan 1506 soratieralli. Tän vuoden reitti luokkaa 120 km. Aiempina vuosina tapahtuman nimi on ollut Gravel King mutta ovat nyt syystä tai toisesta (liekkö joku rengasvalmistaja vaikuttanut) liikkeellä uudella nimelle reverside.ru. Pistin rekisteröinnin sisään muutama päivä sitten.

----------


## stenu

Vois oikeastaan tota vanhaa ketjua herätellä erilaisiin tapahtumiin liittyen. Näin jälkeenpäin lukien on muuten vähän hupaisia ne pari ensimmäistä sivua  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja sitten oli se tuoreempi ketju kotimaisille tapahtumille.

----------


## stenu

Stigmata graveloituu; rungon rengastilaa, pituutta ja bb-droppia on vähän kasvatettu, oisko emäputken pituuttakin ja keskiö vaihtuu bsa:ksi. Onneks eivät sentään ole menneet laittamaan dropperia.

----------


## JackOja

Kaipasiko joku monsteria?

All-City Gorilla Monsoon

----------


## Fuuga

> Onko Suomessa jenkkityylin graveliracingia? Olisko jengillä kiinnostusta? Minkälaiset säännöt(=pyörä) pitäisi olla, jos vaikka meidän tyylisen tapahtuman järkkäisi.



Onhan tuo keväinen Mäkisen järjestämä allroad.

----------


## Fuuga

> Juu mulla myös toistuvat chainsuckit ongelmana nyt 11-v. Campan kanssa. Niiden seurauksena ketju on raapinut ikävästi maaleja chainstaystä. Pelkään, että tekee vielä pahempaa tuhoa huonolla tuurilla. Lisäksi etuvaihtaja tahtoo myös tiputtaa ketjua ison rattaan ulkopuolelle isommalle vaihtaessa. Rajoittimet ja säädöt on kohdillaan. Ketju jää ikäänkuin keikkumaan rattaiden päälle (ketjun holkit osuvat rattaan piikkien kohdalle) silloin, kun vaihtaa niin, että ei ole kovasti vetoa päällä ja sitten ketju tipahtaa rattaalta. ...
> 
> Olen miettinyt, että voiko ainakin osasyynä olla se, että 11-v. ketjut on kevyempiä kuin kymppiketjut ja sitten jos on yhtään moskaa ketjussa, jää ketju "kiinni" rattaaseen ja siitä syntyy se chainsuck??



Mulla hävisi ongelma 1 kun säädin etuvaihtajan riittävän lähelle (1 mm) isoa ratasta. Silloin ketjulla ei ole tilaa tippua.
Toinen ongelma, ota rälläkkä ja hio terävimmät kärjet piikeistä pois.

----------


## paaton

> Mulla hävisi ongelma 1 kun säädin etuvaihtajan riittävän lähelle (1 mm) isoa ratasta. Silloin ketjulla ei ole tilaa tippua.
> Toinen ongelma, ota rälläkkä ja hio terävimmät kärjet piikeistä pois.



Minulla poistui ulkopuolelle hyppiminen, kun vaihdoin kiltisti krossariin pitkähäkkisen vaihtajan. Eihän etuvaihtaja estä ketjun ulospäin hyppäämistä?

 Ketjujumit korjaantui uudella eturattaalla.

----------


## Fuuga

> Minulla poistui ulkopuolelle hyppiminen, kun vaihdoin kiltisti krossariin pitkähäkkisen vaihtajan. Eihän etuvaihtaja estä ketjun ulospäin hyppäämistä?
> 
>  Ketjujumit korjaantui uudella eturattaalla.



Kun etuvaihtaja on oikealla korkeudella ja ääriruuvi oikein säädettynä, vaihtaja nimenomaan estää ulos hyppäämisen

-- 
Ei kurjuutta kummempaa

----------


## TheMiklu

> Onhan tuo keväinen Mäkisen järjestämä allroad.



Kyllä mun tuntema Mäkinen pyöriin koske 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tukkasotka

Mitä ihmettä, eikö etuvaihtajan rajoitinruuvin tarkoitus ole nimenomaan pitää ketju rattaiden toiminta-alueella? Rälläkän käyttö ei pitäisi olla tarkoituksenmukaista.

e. joo luin hieman väärin, mutta kuitenkin.

----------


## stenu

Kaikki säädöt olivat kohdillaan. Jos etuvaihtajan liikettä olisi rajoittanut yhtään enempää, ei ketju olisi noussut enää isolle rattaalle. Samoin korkeussuunnan säätö oli kohdillaan. Vaihdoin isomman eturattaan uuteen, kun oli yksi samanmoinen varastossa. Toimii huomattavasti paremmin nyt. Veikkaan, että rattaassa oli joku mystinen vika. Edelleen silti sunnuntain Reitti 2000 -kierroksella kerran meinas jumittaa loppumatkasta, kun ketjunja rattaat alkoi olla pölymoskaa täynnä. Campan originaalirattailla sitä ei tapahtunut koskaan.

E: Ja takavaihtajakin on pitkähäkkinen.

EE: Mutta siis toimii nyt ihan ok:sti. Siltikin jäi Srampagnolo polttelemaan. Vaijeriton ja sähköjohdoton elämä kiinnostelee..

----------


## stenu

Radavistin Stigmata-hehkustusta: (https://theradavist.com/2019/05/the-...r-and-lighter/)

Pieni huomio Radavist-Johnyn 27,5-fanatismiin. Sunnuntain Reitti 2000 -kierron noin 17 fillarin otannalla sekalaisessa Etelä-Suomi-gravelissa 700c 33-milliset krossirenkaat kulkee ihan siinä, missä paksummat ja gravel-spesifimmät kilpailijansakin. Varsinkin jos ne on tubelekset ja leveähköllä vanteella. Ei edes Rinnekodin jälkeisellä polkupätkällä paksummat olleet mitenkään ylivertaisia ja sileämmillä osuuksilla kapeammilla saattoi kulkea jopa kevyemmin. Silti kiinnostelisi kyllä testata, miten tollanen 27,5x2,0"-renkaiden, kevyen kuiturungon ja droppitangon yhdistelmä kulkee maastossa, mutta puhtaasti tieajoon minä pysyisin vakaasti 700c-kiekoissa.

----------


## frp

Aika huonoja reittejä saa ajella jos meinaa nopeammin päästä maastokumeilla. Joku 33mm rengas on kuitenkin aika paljon kevyempi, pienempi ilmanvastus ja rullaavampi kuvio. Yleensä hiekkateilläkin suuri osa matkasta on ihan hyvää sileetä tietä.

----------


## Mohkku

Tässä on sitten hyvä pitää mielessä yksi asia. Nopeuteen voi vaikuttaa sekin, millä ajatuksella ja taitotasolla ollaan liikkeellä. Osaava kuski ja tavoitteena mahdollisimman kova keskinopeus tulos voi olla erilainen leveiden ja kapeiden renkaiden suhteen kuin tällainen tavallinen sunnuntaipyöräilijä nautiskelemassa. Silloin kapeammilla renkailla irtosoralla nopeus putoaa herkästi enemmän kuin osaavalla, joka yrittää pitää kovaa keskinopeutta. Seuraava kysymys on sitten se, mitä merkitystä keskinopeudella on, ellei täysillä aja. Fiilispohjaltahan ainakin minä lenkkejä ajelen ja siksi fiilis voi olla tärkeämpää kuin absoluuttiset kellon lukemat. Jos irtosoralla on epävarma olo, tulos on huono myös nopeuden suhteen. Toisaalta leveä rengas herkästi lisää painoa ja sillä on taas oma vaikutuksensa siihen, miltä ajaminen tuntuu paremmalla alustalla. Eri renkaiden ilmanvastuksien erot tuskin kuitenkaan näillä 23 km/h keskinopeuksilla on kiinnostava asia. Toisaalta kun itsellä suuri osa kilometreistä tulee asfaltilla tai hyväpintaisilla sorateillä, nykyiset n. 38 mm renkaat 5 barin paineilla ovat kokonaisuutena ihan ok, vaikka vaihtoehtokin edelleen kiinnostaa.

----------


## scellus

^ Kokeile nyt edes 2–2,5 barin paineita.  :Hymy: 

Mulla on myös 38mm ja vertailukohtana 47mm 650b. En osaa sanoa kumpi on kokonaisuutena parempi. Paineet ovat 2–3 bar, joskus menee vähän allekin. Mutta jos yrittää 2,35" maastofillarin renkaasta interpoloida, tuollaisen 2" renkaan olisi syytä olla aika hyvin rullaava ja kevyesti kuvioitu että sitä voisi ajatella meikäläisen yleiskäyttöön. 

Ihmiset ajavat niin eri tavoin, erilaisilla alustoilla, ja optimoivat eri juttuja ajaessaan.

----------


## Mattia

> ...n. 38 mm renkaat 5 barin paineilla...



?????!!!! Oikeesti ?

----------


## stenu

> Nopeuteen voi vaikuttaa sekin, millä ajatuksella...



Aikalailla retkivauhdilla ajeltiin ja melko laaja otanta erikuntoisia ja -taitoisia kuskeja oli tuossa viiteryhmässä. Koska Reitti 2000 on pituutensa nähden aika raskas ja Etelä-Suomalaiseen maastoon suhteutettuna mäkinen, hitaampia odoteltiin mäkien päällä välillä vähän pitempiäkin toveja. Varsinaisesti ei siis ollut kyse nopeudesta, vaan ennemminkin "energian hukkaamisen minimoimisesta" eli yleisestä etenemisen vaivattomuudesta vaihtelevilla alustoilla, rullaavuudesta alamäissä ja polkemisen keveydestä ylämäissä. Paksummalla renkaalla pystyy toki jonkin verran kompensoimaan vähempää kokemusta, mutta vaikutus ei välttämättä ole ihan niin suuri kuin, mitä ajoittain annetaan ymmärtää. Jos ei ole jo tubelekset alla, niin tubelekseen siirtymällä ja paineita tiputtamalla hyötynee enemmän kuin kiekkokokoa pienentämällä.

Eikä ollut siis tarkoitus ketään käännyttää, vaan tämä oli tällainen yleinen huomio joka syntyi sen seurauksena, että kovin usein ei tule ajeltua noin isossa porukassa, jossa on noin erilaisia pyöriä ja erilaisen kokemuksen omaavia kuskeja.

----------


## Mohkku

5 baria ja 38 mm aiheutti hikkaa, joten voitteko tarkentaa, mikä ongelma tuossa on?

----------


## plr

> 5 baria ja 38 mm aiheutti hikkaa, joten voitteko tarkentaa, mikä ongelma tuossa on?



Aika kova rengas? Eihän se sinänsä haittaa, jos sillä tuntuu kivalta ajaa. Itse ajan noin 3-4 barin paineilla 35-millisillä renkailla. Pyörä + kuski yhteensä noin 100 kg eikä tarvitse pelätä snakebiteja sepelissä tai lanatuilla teillä.

----------


## overlow

Reissussa reitti 2000 mukana olleena heikompikuntoisena/taitoisena kyllä noissa hiekkaisimmissa nousuissa tuli vähän 35mm/3.0 bar renkailla suditeltua ja hukattua turhan paljon energiaa. Tarkoituksena olisi kyllä jossainvaiheessa hankkia niin isoa renkasta kun stavangerin rungossa mahtuu pyörimään tosin olen hiemän epävarma miten 40mm kumi istuisi vanteille. Kyllä sitä on muutaman kerran tullut rahan taskussa poltellessa mietittyä 27,5 kiekkoja mutta ei se oikein hintansa arvoiselta muutokselta vaikuta kun sitä tarkemmin lähtee miettimään. Uutta pyörää jos hommaa niin siinätapauksessa tuommoinen kuulostaa hyvältä mutta päivitykseksi sitä on vaikea luonnehtia.

----------


## scellus

> 5 baria ja 38 mm aiheutti hikkaa, joten voitteko tarkentaa, mikä ongelma tuossa on?



Viittasit ehkä muitten hikkoihin. Mutta oon jostain saanut päähäni että yli 3 barin ei kannata 38mm renkaalla hirveästi mennä, ehkä tästä:
https://www.bicyclerollingresistance...-almotion-2016

Jos katsoo vierintävastuskäyriä, vastus kyllä pienenee testissä vielä 3 barin jälkeenkin, muttei valtavasti. Testi ei ole reaalielämä, mutta häviöt "hystereesistä" eli epätasaisuuksista ja mukavuus paranevat molemmat paineen pienetessä, luulisin. Tietysti riippuu renkaasta, onhan tuossakin vertailukohtana esim. Marathon Supreme jossa isompi ero 3 barin ja 5 barin välillä.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Omaa kalustoa oli Reitti 2000 -retkellä kolmen pyörän verran.

Krossipyörässä 33 mm X-Onet, 2,3 ja 2,5 bar (ylipaineet, itselleni olisin laittanut soralle max 2,0 ja 2,2).

Takajäykässä 2,3 tuuman Ikon/RR, 1,8 ja 2,0 bar (ylipaineet samoin).

Täysjäykässä 2,0 tuuman Thunder Burt, 2,0 ja 2,2 bar (ok gravel-paineet 70-kiloiselle).

Kaikki rullasivat tosi hyvin, ja alamäkien perusteella paremmin kuin kovaksi pumpatut gravel-renkaat. Häviöt tulevat löysistä vaatteista ja ajoasennosta, renkaissa kannattaa panostaa mukavuuteen ja pitoon, eli mataliin paineisiin, kunhan ei lyö läpi jatkuvasti tai mulju.

----------


## JackOja

Jos joku olis karbonaatti-grainderia vaille, niin nyt olis alessa xxl:ssä uutiskirjeen tilaajille tälläinen Ghost.
400€ tuosta hinnasta pois. Vaikka oudon painava hiilikuituiseksi.

----------


## JackOja

Paineasioihin vielä, ihmetyttää jonkun 5 barin paineet. Itsellä 33mm crossirenkaissa 2.0 & 2.3 ja 43mm Sorakunkuilla 1.9 & 2.1.

----------


## stenu

Ghostin seatstayt näyttää just sellaiselta kuin kuitugainderissa pitäisikin, mutta keskiö näyttäis olevan omituisen korkealla vai valehteleekohan vaan silmät.

----------


## JackOja

> ...keskiö näyttäis olevan omituisen korkealla vai valehteleekohan vaan silmät.



Tarkistin huvikseni valmistajan sivuilta, silmäsi eivät valehtele... droppia ainoastaan 52,5mm!

----------


## stenu

Oho.. Mikähän älynväläys siinä on tapahtunut? Ghostin insinöörit miettineet yhteistuumin, että mites se nyt olikaan; pitikö niissä muodikkaissa gravelpyörissä keskiön korkeuden vai keskiön pudotuksen olla cyclocross-pyöriä pienemmän...joo varmaan se oli se keskiön pudotus, laitetaan niin.....  :Hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

Varmaan on jokin oletus olosuhteista, missä pitää ajaa 2-3 barin paineilla. Itse kuitenkin totesin näin: _"__Toisaalta kun itsellä suuri osa kilometreistä tulee asfaltilla tai hyväpintaisilla sorateillä, nykyiset n. 38 mm renkaat 5 barin paineilla ovat kokonaisuutena ihan ok"
_
Sitten kun mennään huonommalle alustalle, tilanne tietysti muuttuu, mutta siitä ei tuossa kommentissa ollut kyse.

----------


## paaton

Tuota kutsutaan trollaukseksi.

----------


## mäyrä

Mulla on lähes samanlainen Ghost. Sama keskiön pudotus siinäkin. Samaa runkogeometriaa myyvät  cx -pyöränä, ja mulla allroad -pyöränä. 
Mutta ei tuosta korkeudesta ole ollut haittaakaan. 
Ja sitten tuo nimeämispolitiikka... Haamu Tieraivo...

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Oho.. Mikähän älynväläys siinä on tapahtunut? Ghostin insinöörit miettineet yhteistuumin, että mites se nyt olikaan; pitikö niissä muodikkaissa gravelpyörissä keskiön korkeuden vai keskiön pudotuksen olla cyclocross-pyöriä pienemmän...joo varmaan se oli se keskiön pudotus, laitetaan niin.....



Tai jos insinööri olikin piirtänyt 650b grinderin mutta kioski sai tosihyvän diilin isosta kasasta 700c kiekkoja  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## mehukatti

Tollanen 650b grinderi 2.0" renkailla vois olla aika kiva pyörä Tahkolle, jossa puolet hiekkatietä ja toinen puolisko helppoa polkua?

----------


## hece

> Tai jos insinööri olikin piirtänyt 650b grinderin mutta kioski sai tosihyvän diilin isosta kasasta 700c kiekkoja



Niin, taitaa olla sama runko tässä 650b-mallissa: https://www.ghost-bikes.com/en/bikes...rage-87-lc-27/
Näyttäisi tuo XXL:n 6.8-malli näyttäisi olevan uniikki kombo jota Ghostin sivut eivät tunne.

----------


## Puskis

> Niin, taitaa olla sama runko tässä 650b-mallissa: https://www.ghost-bikes.com/en/bikes...rage-87-lc-27/



Dynynapa, mutta ei valoja. Melko erikoinen valinta.

----------


## Marsa

Onko kellään kokemusta Felt Broam 40 fillarista? https://www.bikeshop.fi/Felt-Broam-4...pa/pFEBROAM40/

Katsellut tuota nyt vähän sillä silmällä, mutta hinta mietityttää. Saisikohan tuohon hintaan ns. parempaa. Vaihteistohan tuossa on Tiagraa.

Pitäisi mahtua alle 40 mm nastat lokareilla, jiten tämä varmasti rajaa valintoja.

----------


## TERU

Hyvältä vaikuttaa, jos tuollaisen haluaisin, voisin ottaa juuri tuon, Tiagraa en pelkäisi ollenkaan. Valmistajan sivuilta myö geometriaa:

https://feltbicycles.com/products/br...18311200768118

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Dynynapa, mutta ei valoja. Melko erikoinen valinta.



Näyttäisi olevan stemmin päällä usb-virran ulosotto.

----------


## Jjahvo

Uskomaton hinta! 

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/EBPXLO...oad-sl-rival-1

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Uskomaton hinta! 
> 
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/EBPXLO...oad-sl-rival-1



"Superlight" vähän naurattaa: pyörän ensiasennuskumit painavat valmistajan mukaan 780g / _kappale_ ja epäilen että myös "self sealing" sisurit painaa aika lailla. Noh, saapahan muutamalla kympillä sitten viilattua kilon pois pyörän painosta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jjahvo

> "Superlight" vähän naurattaa: pyörän ensiasennuskumit painavat valmistajan mukaan 780g / _kappale_ ja epäilen että myös "self sealing" sisurit painaa aika lailla. Noh, saapahan muutamalla kympillä sitten viilattua kilon pois pyörän painosta



 :Leveä hymy: 

Tilasin pyörän, kun en vastaavaa löytänyt samalla hinnalla. 970€ posteineen. 

Paremmat kumit vaihdan, ehkä kiekotkin.

----------


## hitlike

> Tilasin pyörän, kun en vastaavaa löytänyt samalla hinnalla. 970€ posteineen. 
> 
> Paremmat kumit vaihdan, ehkä kiekotkin.



Nuo kiekot on tehty lyijystä. Tilasin joskus Planetin kuituisen cyclon samoilla kiekoilla ja painoa oli jotain 10.5kg out of the box. Menivät vaihtoon alta aikayksikön, jo aika karvalakeilla Huntin tai DT:n aluvanteilla painoero oli radikaali.

----------


## twentyniner

Eipä ole oikein mitään fiksuja kiekkoja tarjolla vaihdokeiksi Planetilla.

----------


## pturunen

Kysymys tuosta Stigmatasta: 12 mm etuakseli. Miten mahtaa saada vaihtoehtokiekkoja esim. talveksi vai onko tulevaisuudessa kova sana? Nimimerkillä "kaverin puolesta kyselen, itseähän ei yhtään tuo kiinnosta..."

----------


## mehukatti

> Kysymys tuosta Stigmatasta: 12 mm etuakseli. Miten mahtaa saada vaihtoehtokiekkoja esim. talveksi vai onko tulevaisuudessa kova sana? Nimimerkillä "kaverin puolesta kyselen, itseähän ei yhtään tuo kiinnosta..."




Eiks 12mm etuakseli oo ollu ihan standardi jo vuosikausia gravel- ja cyclocross-pyörissä? Pikalinkku-navat/kiekothan on 1920-luvulta, joten kannattaa pikkuhiljaa unohtaa ne:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quick_release_skewer

----------


## frp

ja varmaan melkein jokaiseen 15mm napaan saa osat sovitukseen 12mm. Toisinpäin onkin vaikeampaa.

----------


## stenu

Ihanan kurvikas perä. Potentiaalisesti pehmeätä kyytiä.

----------


## fob

Minulle pikalinkkunavat ovat riittävän hyvät. Se ajamisen nautinto syntyy itselleni jostain muusta kuin kiekkojen kiinnitystavasta.

----------


## Marsusram

^^<drool> parempi jos nuo laittaisi BP-osastolle. En ennen tiennyt tuollaista tarvitsevani.
Älä vaan kerro lisää. Tai kerro vaan jos saatavuus on rajoitettu ja hinnat tavoittamattomissa.  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Älä vaan kerro lisää.



Niin, tälläiset ovat ikäviä kun kuvasta ei saa selvää mikä on kyseessä eikä kuvan osoitekaan viittaa muualle kuin kuvapalveluun  :Irvistys: 

Googlen kuvahakukin osaa kertoa vain sen, että kyseessä on mahdollisesti _bicycle frame_.

----------


## stenu

Toi on jonkun random japanilainen pikkuverstaan aikaansaannos. Realistisesti tuskin kovin potentiaalinen, mutta inspiroi mahdollisesti ja aiheuttaa näköjään mahdollista jonkinasteista runkokuumetta muillakin. Swampthing tai Above Bike shop tms googlaamalla löytynee jotain.

E: tossa. 270000 JPY ollut hinta Enven haarukan kera eli jos olisi saanut matkamuistona tuotua ilman alveja, niin ei olisi ollut mahdoton, mutta ei tuolta tilaamaan kannata ryhtyä. Eiköhän eurooppalaisetkin runkomaakarit saa putkea mutkalle tarvittaessa, jos oikein alkaa kuumottelemaan  :Vink:

----------


## hitlike

> ^Eikös Planetilla voi jo ostovaiheessa vaihdella osia? Vaikuttaisivat "hinnanalennus"-kiekoilta, joilla myydään laatutietoiselle kuluttajalle vielä päivitys ennen ostotapahtumaa.



Silloin ainakin oli yksi päivitysvaihtoehto muistaakseni mutta heikolla hinta-laatu suhteella. Muistaakseni joku Visionin perustreenialukiekko +300€, koin fiksummaksi myydä halvalla originaalit ja tilata Huntin 4Seasonit.

----------


## Padex

> ^Okei. En ole katsonut mitä ne tarjoavat, huomasin vaan että useasti tarjoavat.



Tuohon Rivaltarjoukseen ei saa päivitettyä ainakaan suoraan tilauksen yhteydessä kiekkoja tai muuta.  Esim. Full Montyyn on 200 punnalla Fulcrum Racing 600:t saatavilla jollin Apex Full Monty on 799 puntoo noilla Fulcrumin kiekoilla.

----------


## Laerppi

Mikä on raadin mielipide? Pitääkö olla flarea dropbaarissa, jos aikoo ajaa muotipoliisien mukaisesti oikein greiveliä ja haluaa olla vakavasti otettava true greivel pilotti?

----------


## PatilZ

Tämä kiinnostaa myös minua. En tykkää flare dropista, joka nyt kiinni. Tuleeko pamppua, jos vaihtaa?

----------


## Laerppi

> Tämä kiinnostaa myös minua. En tykkää flare dropista, joka nyt kiinni. Tuleeko pamppua, jos vaihtaa?



Mulla on päinvastainen ongelma elikkäs ei ole flarea, enkä ole kokeillutkaan kunnolla. En tiedä pitäisikö kiinnostaa flare?

----------


## plr

> En tykkää flare dropista, joka nyt kiinni. Tuleeko pamppua, jos vaihtaa?



Vaihdoin itse flare-tangon tavalliseen. En ole vaihtamassa takaisin flareen. En pamputtaisi.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Mikä on raadin mielipide? Pitääkö olla flarea dropbaarissa, jos aikoo ajaa muotipoliisien mukaisesti oikein greiveliä ja haluaa olla vakavasti otettava true greivel pilotti?



Pitää. Ei nyt mallia surly, mutta ilman flarea dropeilta putkelta ajo on hankalaa, mikäli reachia on tangossa yhtään enempää. 

Muutenkin alaotteella on hyvä olla leveämpi ote putkelta ajoa varten. Muotipoliisihan pamputtaa, jos käytät yli 38cm tankoa.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Uusi GT Graden päivitetty versio - GT:hän 'keksi' nykymuotoisen gravel pyörän 

https://bikerumor.com/2019/05/31/202...y-gravel-bike/

----------


## plr

Hyviä parannuksia uudessa GT Gradessa. Välitysalue 46-30 edessä ja 11-34 takana. Lisää joustoa ja rengastilaa. Hyvät värit.

----------


## overlow

> Mulla on päinvastainen ongelma elikkäs ei ole flarea, enkä ole kokeillutkaan kunnolla. En tiedä pitäisikö kiinnostaa flare?



En osaa sanoa mitä muotipoliisit sanoo mutta itse koen flare dropin mukavammaksi ranteille kuin ilman sitä olevan tangon. Ei tosin mitään massiivi flarea ole vaan lähes huomaamaton 12astetta mutta ranteet kiittää tuosta.

----------


## makton

OPEN tuomassa puhtaampaa gravel pyörää Wi.DE muodossa.

https://bikerumor.com/2019/05/30/open-wi-de-and-take-in-an-even-wider-carbon-gravel-bike-adventure/?fbclid=IwAR2nqUf7UO_eKYRt_yJs7p6gj2FR_TT3CQgCoTia  9KrC57OXPsihMyGbH4E

----------


## LJL

^ Huuuh mikä pakka ja renkaat noilla kiekoilla... Ei minun kupposeni teetä.

----------


## paaton

On kyllä hienosti taiottu tilaa renkaalle ja pidetty samalla chainstay lyhyenä.
Normaali road kammetkin vielä.

----------


## makton

Kuin näin tuon uutisen, niin toivoin, että olisi ollut 700:lle vähän enmmän tilaa, muttta nuo normaalit maantiekammet kyllä varmaan rajoittavat tehokkaasti. Toisaalta esim cutthroattiin verrattuna huomattavasti helpompi valita kammet.

----------


## paaton

> Kuin näin tuon uutisen, niin toivoin, että olisi ollut 700:lle vähän enmmän tilaa, muttta nuo normaalit maantiekammet kyllä varmaan rajoittavat tehokkaasti. Toisaalta esim cutthroattiin verrattuna huomattavasti helpompi valita kammet.



Onko nuo monsterit yleensä mtb kammilla?

----------


## arctic biker

*Revamped GT Grade moves further into the gravel and adventure realm*

----------


## arctic biker

Sori huonosta linkistä mutta tuossa ny mun maailmaan kohtaa kaikki, unohdan  uuden kajakin ja alan himoitsemaan.

----------


## Firlefanz

Otsikon lienee ollut samalla tarkoitus olla - muistaako vielä joku? - hyperlinkki juttuun: https://cyclingtips.com/2019/05/2020...mages-pricing/

Cycling Tips kertoi myös tässäkin ketjussa mainituista *Allied and OPEN announce new gravel models*: https://cyclingtips.com/2019/05/alli...gravel-models/

----------


## Isä nitro

Vielä tuosta Grade GTsta, jollainen itselläni on kuituisena. En ole pitänyt sitä koskaan oikein Gravel Grinding kategoriaan kuuluvana enkä sitä siihen tarkoitukseen hankkinutkaan. Tehdas on mainostanut pyöräänsä nimellä "enduroad"-nimikkeellä. Niin tai näin, olen ollut ihan hemmetin tyytyväinen kyseiseen pyörään. Ainoa miinukseni on ollut vuosien varrella kenties muutaman millin liian pieni rengastila takana. Sekin näyttää nyt korjatun. Samoin tuo lastikeula kiinnikkeineen voisi olla toisinaan tarpeellinen.

Mutta tuo runko. Kävin eilen ajelemassa seka-ajoa eli maantietä, polkua ja hiekkatietä. Rengaspaineiden ollessa kohdallaan 30-millisissä (lue 33/34 mm) WTBn exploreissa pyörä loisti jälleen kerran kaikilla alustoilla. Aikanaan naureskelin ostopäätöstä tehdessäni seatstayn Dual Fiber Dynamics ratkaisulle että joopa joo. Samoin sille, miksi edessä on thru-axle mutta takana pikalinkku. Mutta kumpikin pää toimii eli joustaa/on jäykkä juuri oikeissa tilanteissa. Nytkin nauran, mutta eri syistä kuin ostovaiheessa. Ihan kuin olisivat tienneet, mitä ovat tehneet. 

Minä ajattelin nauttia vielä omastani, mutta uskoin että eipä tuosta enää uusia otsikoita saa revittyä. Olin näköjään väärässä. Aikanaan oli ongelmana (jos oli) se, että pyörää sai huonosti kotimaasta. Tilasinkin omani Saksanmaalta

----------


## tauhka

Kiinnostaisi vähän virtaviivaisempi peli läskin tilalle ja näitä gravel-pyöriä katsellut. Miten tämä Whiten tämän vuoden malli, onko jotakin minkä vuoksi ei kannattaisi ostaa?
https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-ltd-apex...156896_1_style

----------


## snowfake

> Kiinnostaisi vähän virtaviivaisempi peli läskin tilalle ja näitä gravel-pyöriä katsellut. Miten tämä Whiten tämän vuoden malli, onko jotakin minkä vuoksi ei kannattaisi ostaa?
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-ltd-apex...156896_1_style



Ja sais vielä 1104 euroon suunnuntaihin asti, oiskohan tosiaan passeli diili...

----------


## teehak

Moi,
Mielipiteitä kaipaan kipeästi arvon raadilta. Pitäisi valita kompliitti Kona Sutra LTD vai suht samanlaisilla palikoilla rakennettu Surly Midnight Special ?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^Surlyn ottaisin itse mielummin ihan vain fiilis syistä, kun on pari niitä ollut aikaisemmin.

----------


## JackOja

Minusta Kona on paljon kivemman näköinen, ottaisin sen. Mutta kukin toki omaa silmää miellyttävän.

Eikä Surlyyn sanota mahtuvan kuin 42mm rengas 700c-koossa. Ällistyttävän vähän.

----------


## Asphexiat

> Kiinnostaisi vähän virtaviivaisempi peli läskin tilalle ja näitä gravel-pyöriä katsellut. Miten tämä Whiten tämän vuoden malli, onko jotakin minkä vuoksi ei kannattaisi ostaa?
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-ltd-apex...156896_1_style



Tämä herätti mielenkiintoa. Oon koulumatka, treeni- ja retkeilytarkoitukseen etsimässä pyörää n. 1000-1500e hintaluokkaan. Tuli katottua CAADX 105 ja Canyonin Grail AL, mutta tämä ois hinnan puolesta kyllä hyvä. Jäis rahaa kunnon lukkoihin ja bägeihin. Kävin koejamassa ja runko oli kyllä miellyttävä. Plussaa on 1x kun se niin istuu omaan minimalistiseen maailmaan. White nyt merkkinä on aika hajuton ja mauton, mutta mitäs porukka on mieltä kyseisestä pelistä?

----------


## MRe

Onko täällä kenelläkään kokemuksia Marin Gestalt X11 (tai X10) -mallista? Kiinnostaisi kokemukset & näkemykset esimerkiksi geomteriasta ja runkokoosta. Marinin sivujen mukaan 173-senttiselle suositellaan 54-senttistä runkoa, mutta tuolla geometriaosastolla on muutenkin ristiriitaisuuksia, että en tiedä mihin uskoa.

----------


## TERU

Silmäilin geomertian ja kun olen 174/83 cm, rohkenisin olla sitä mieltä, että 54 käy. Täytyy noiden mittojen pääpiirteissään olla ok.

https://www.marinbikes.com/fi/bikes/...ad-gestalt-x11

----------


## MRe

Joo,
kaivoin esiin muutama vuosi sitten cycloa Larussa varten tehdyn fittaus-analyysin ja silloin oli tuomiona 54-senttinen runko...

Kai se täytyy uskoa. Tosin sitten mulla oli siinä myös 170-milliset kammet ja 440 millinen stonga...

Mutta onhan noissa mitoissa jotain kummaa esim. Reach-mitoissa, kun se ei kasva käytännössä ollenkaan 50 -> 54, vasta 56 aiheuttaa hyppäyksen. Samoin standover on kai väärin päin 50 ja 52.

----------


## hitlike

> Tämä herätti mielenkiintoa. Oon koulumatka, treeni- ja retkeilytarkoitukseen etsimässä pyörää n. 1000-1500e hintaluokkaan. Tuli katottua CAADX 105 ja Canyonin Grail AL, mutta tämä ois hinnan puolesta kyllä hyvä. Jäis rahaa kunnon lukkoihin ja bägeihin. Kävin koejamassa ja runko oli kyllä miellyttävä. Plussaa on 1x kun se niin istuu omaan minimalistiseen maailmaan. White nyt merkkinä on aika hajuton ja mauton, mutta mitäs porukka on mieltä kyseisestä pelistä?



Ei tuossa mitään miinoja näytä olevan specsien perusteella. SRAMin keskiö, merkkinavat, DT:n kehät, täysi osa-sarja. Ensiasennus rengaskin erinomainen.

Jos runkon geo tuntui hyvältä koeajolla niin siitä vaan. Tokihan voi myös aina käydä koeajamassa vastaavilla specseillä muita pyöriä ja tunnustella onko eroa, jos sattuu olemaan liikkeitä lähellä. Joskus ilman kokemusta erilaisista geometrioista pyörä voi tuntua hyvältä KUNNES koeajaa toista.

----------


## TERU

> Joo,
> 
> Mutta onhan noissa mitoissa jotain kummaa esim. Reach-mitoissa, kun se ei kasva käytännössä ollenkaan 50 -> 54, vasta 56 aiheuttaa hyppäyksen.



Noissa satulaputken kulma muuttuu, johtuu siitä.

----------


## MRe

Jjjooo... mutta eihän satulaputken kulma vaikuta reachiin.

Keulaputken kulma voisi muuttaakin, mutta 52 -> 54, keulaputki muuttuu 0.5 astetta ja reach 0.4 milliä(!). 54 -> 56 taas sama puoli astetta ja reach muuttuu 13.8 milliä. 56 -> 58 sama keulaputken kulma ja reach muuttuu 8.5 milliä.

En tiä... ehkä ei pitäisi tuijotella numeroita. Mutta ihmeellisesti näissä reach käyttäytyy. Canyonin Grailissakin 2XS reach on suurempi kuin XS reach...

Kerpale kun tuota Gestaltia ei pääse ajamaan missään. Tai siis ehkä jossain, mutta ei täällä.

----------


## Jukka

Tuo samankaltainen reach-mitta johtuu siitä, että stack, eli emäputken yläpään korkeus keskiöön nähden, kasvaa kokojen välillä ja keulakulman takia reach on ylempää vähemmän. Eli isompi koko on rungoltaan hieman korkeampi ja myös pidempi, jos tanko laitetaan samaan korkeuteen, kuin pienemmässä koossa.

----------


## Plus

Nyrkkisääntönä voisi pitää, että 10mm korotus stackissa lyhentää reachia 3mm.

Eli jos on kaksi runkokokoa ja isommassa on 10mm pidempi vaakaputki sekä 30mm korkeampi emäputki, reach on silti sama.

Efektiivisiä vaakaputkia verratessa pitää taas huomioida satulaputken kulma. Puolen asteen jyrkennys/loivennus muuttaa efektiivistä vaakaputken mittaa n. 5mm.

----------


## MRe

> Tuo samankaltainen reach-mitta johtuu siitä, että stack, eli emäputken yläpään korkeus keskiöön nähden, kasvaa kokojen välillä ja keulakulman takia reach on ylempää vähemmän. Eli isompi koko on rungoltaan hieman korkeampi ja myös pidempi, jos tanko laitetaan samaan korkeuteen, kuin pienemmässä koossa.



Ookoo... mutta silti tuntuu kummalliselta, että reach-mitta pysyy käytännössä samana, vaikka kuskin pituussuositus kasvaa 20 cm (50 -> 54). Toki stemmin pituus vaikuttaa sitten siihen lopulliseen ajoasentoon. Ja miksi suuremmissa runkokoossa (-koissa?) reach kasvaa enemmän loogisesti?

----------


## Poy

Voiko gravel pyöriä käyttää jossain rullilla, joita pystyy käyttämään zwiftin kanssa, kun en maantiepyörää omista? Vai vaatiiko adapterin? Onko väliä onko läpiakseli vai pikalinkku?
Entä onko suosituksia minkä levyinen rengas on hyvä monipuoliseen ajoon eri alustoilla?

----------


## overlow

> Voiko gravel pyöriä käyttää jossain rullilla, joita pystyy käyttämään zwiftin kanssa, kun en maantiepyörää omista? Vai vaatiiko adapterin? Onko väliä onko läpiakseli vai pikalinkku?
> Entä onko suosituksia minkä levyinen rengas on hyvä monipuoliseen ajoon eri alustoilla?



Rullien/trainereiden kanssa nyt pystyy käyttämään mitä pyörää tahansa itsellä ei tälläisistä kokemusta ole, mutta saatat tarvia erikseen trainer kumit ja läpiakseli/pikalinkku kysymys riippuu kovasti harjoituslaitteen mallista. Kuulostat ainakin siltä että vielä ei ainakaan harjoituslaitetta ole niin kannattaa hankinnassa katsoa että laite ovat sellainen että käy juuri sun pyörään. Renkaiden leveydestä nyt tästäkin ketjusta löytyy kiistelyä mutta 35-40mm on aikalailla kompromissi että toimii kaikkialla mutta aina on tilanne missä leveämpi/kapeampi olisi optimaalinen. Itse käytän mitattuna 32mm (mitattuna 34mm) renkaita ja pehmeällä tai irtonaisella soralla toivoo että olisi hieman enemmän leveyttä mutta optimaalinen koville hiekkateille ja erittäin päteviä asfaltilla.

----------


## jhalmar

> Entä onko suosituksia minkä levyinen rengas on hyvä monipuoliseen ajoon eri alustoilla?



https://granfondo-cycling.com/the-best-gravel-tire/

Tuosta löytyy gravelrengastesti ja antaa jonkinlaisen kuvan renkaista. Testissä on 37-43mm levyisiä renkaita.

----------


## Poy

> https://granfondo-cycling.com/the-best-gravel-tire/
> 
> Tuosta löytyy gravelrengastesti ja antaa jonkinlaisen kuvan renkaista. Testissä on 37-43mm levyisiä renkaita.



Mietin tässä pyörä vaihtoehtoina ainakin Cannondale Topstonea (105) ja Specialized Divergeä (elite). Nuo vaikuttaa vaan olevan ihan erilaisia pyöriä, toisessa valmiiksi asennettuna leveimmästä päästä renkaat ja toisessa ensiasennus renkaat menee alle tuon mainitsemasi leveyden. En tarkalleen tiedä vielä minkälaista ajoa sillä tulisi. Ainakin työmatkaa (pyöräteitä 10km suuntaansa). Sitten muut ajot joista en ole täysin varma vielä. Ehkä enimmäkseen pyöräteitä ja hiekkateitä, ei juurikaan maantietä.
Lisäksi koko mietityttää. Diverge 54 tuntui sopivalta. Topstonen M tuntui myös sopivalta lyhyellä lenkillä, mutta kun myöhemmin aloin geometriaa vertailemaan netissä, niin noissa kahdessa pyörässähän on pikkasen eri mitat, ja tuo 54 lähempänä topstonen S joissakin mitoissa, vai onko? Onko joku juttu mitä en hoksaa koeajossa? Miten näissä käppyräsarvisissa huomaa onko pyörä liian pieni tai liian iso? Molemmilla pystyin yläasennossa katsomaan eteenpäin liikaa niskoja taittaen, kun haenkin nyt vähän rennompaa ajoasentoa.
Topstone painavampi, nostaako tuo runko painoa vai mikä sitä nostaa verrattuna divergeen? Pitääkö mekaanisia levyjarruja olla jatkuvasti säätämässä?

----------


## Isä nitro

Seuraavalla setillä tarkoitus lähteä juhannuksen jälkeen keskeisen Euroopan hiekkateitä (ja vähän muitakin teitä ) rymyämään periaatteella ei-sivulaukkuja-kiitos. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## TTL

> Seuraavalla setillä tarkoitus lähteä juhannuksen jälkeen keskeisen Euroopan hiekkateitä (ja vähän muitakin teitä ) rymyämään periaatteella ei-sivulaukkuja-kiitos. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Komiaa! Kuinka leveet renkaat on alla ja onko sisureilla vai tubeleksena? Hyvää reissua!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitos. 40 mm GravelKing SKt tubeleksena.

 Koepaineistin tänään tuota settiä. Loppuviikosta kokeilen vielä tarakan ja niiden perinteisten sivulaukkujen kanssa.

----------


## TuomariKuolo

> Kiitos. 40 mm GravelKing SKt tubeleksena.
> 
>  Koepaineistin tänään tuota settiä. Loppuviikosta kokeilen vielä tarakan ja niiden perinteisten sivulaukkujen kanssa.



Ihan mielenkiinnosta kyselen, että miksi mieluummin ilman perinteisiä sivulaukkuja?

----------


## Isä nitro

Ajelin tuolla laukkusetupilla viime viikolla yli 300 km mutta ei ihan yhtä paljon painoa. Oli todella nopea, mukava ja vakaa ajettava. Nyt pelkään että kun painoa on enemmän, niin laukut voisivat puolustaa paikkansa. Eli ihan kokeilunhalusta eri ratkaisuja kokeilen.

----------


## JackOja

> Seuraavalla setillä tarkoitus lähteä juhannuksen jälkeen keskeisen Euroopan hiekkateitä (ja vähän muitakin teitä ) rymyämään periaatteella ei-sivulaukkuja-kiitos.



Minäkin olen mietiskellyt jos tekisi kesälomareissun ilman sivulaukkuja. Oletko punninnut paljonko sulle kertyy matkatavaraa?

----------


## Isä nitro

> Oletko punninnut paljonko sulle kertyy matkatavaraa?



Enpä ole yksittäisiä esineitä lukuun ottamatta massoja mittaillut.  Uuden teltan mukana hävisi 2,2 kg. Smokkia tuskin otan mukaan, mutta teltat nukkumisvälineineen ja keittimineen. Edellisellä reissulla (kun oli laukut mukana) oli pakkapiiskaa ja keskiötyökaluja. Rohkenen epäillä että olisiko jotain 10 kg luokkaa.

----------


## JackOja

Toihan kuullostaa hyvältä. Ja mukikin on tollai coolisti framilla.

Noilla Huntin kiekoillako uskaltaa lähteä pitkälle?

Takapakan isoin ilmeisesti 42T? XD-vaparilla vai 1130? Itsellä alkoi tänään viikonlopun kahden pitkän lenkin perusteella tulla sellainen olo, että kevyempää välitystä tarttis. Jotain pitää nyt hankkia.

----------


## Isä nitro

Hui, älä pelottele enempää. Kyllä nuo Huntit on toistaiseksi kestäneet. Ja arvasin, että joku bongaa tuon valtoimenaan heiluvan mukin, joka on kovin muodikkaasti siihen asetettu. Ilman tuota yksityiskohtaa ei koko hommassa ole mieltä. 42lla mennään juu kevyimmillään ja ilman XDtä. En usko että tulee olemaan ongelma Saksassa ja Alankomaissa. Norjassa (jos tulen sitä kautta) voi tulla äippää ikävä.

----------


## JackOja

> Hui, älä pelottele enempää. Kyllä nuo Huntit on toistaiseksi kestäneet...



Hyvä. Muistelin vain, että olisin lukenut kasauslaadusta negatiivisiakin havaintoja. Mutta sinulle sattuneet siis hyvät yksilöt ja kaipa olisi jo tullut ilmi jos ongelmaa olisi. Ja ajaahan Ibbettkin niillä!





> Ilman tuota yksityiskohtaa ei koko hommassa ole mieltä...



Ei niin. Ibbettkin pitää mukinsa noin ja se on siksi oikea tapa.

----------


## Isä nitro

> ajaahan Ibbettkin niillä...Ibbettkin pitää mukinsa noin ja se on siksi oikea tapa.



Arvaa monta Ibbett-videota olen katsellut! Eivät ole näköjään hukkaan menneet. Mutta kuvissahan sitä voi ”ajaa” millä vaan. Mutta noilla omillani 1900 km kasassa ilman ongelmia jo yksistään tuolla rungolla plus aikaisemmat tuhannet kilometrit.

----------


## Laerppi

Hyvin on itsellä Huntit kestänyt. Ajoin vauhdilla (40 kmh) reikään tiellä, niin rengas räjähti ja jarrulevyn lockring halkesi, mutta vanne pysyi lestissään.

----------


## nikkesi

Mistä olette noita HUNT:n vanteita ostaneet suoraan englannista vai jotain muuta kautta.?

----------


## velib

Tour Divide-kisan kalustoa: https://bikepacking.com/bikes/tour-divide-rigs-2019/

Kyseessä on Kanadasta Meksikon rajalle oleva 4400 km pitkä mtb-kilpailu, ja kalustosta päätellen taidetaan enimmäkseen ajaa sorateillä. Ihan cyclocross-renkailla ei tuonne kukaan ole silti lähtenyt eli myös heikompaa uraa ja polkua lienee luvassa.

----------


## JackOja

> Mistä olette noita HUNT:n vanteita ostaneet suoraan englannista vai jotain muuta kautta.?



Ei niitä saa kuin Huntin omasta suoramyyntikaupasta.

----------


## Vivve

Onkos noista Ghostin Road Rage-pyöristä jollakin kokemuksia? Tällaisen voisi hommata jahka taas iskee halpuutus pyöriin https://www.xxl.fi/ghost-road-rage-2...160140_1_style

----------


## Vivve

> Mietin tässä pyörä vaihtoehtoina ainakin Cannondale Topstonea (105) ja Specialized Divergeä (elite). Nuo vaikuttaa vaan olevan ihan erilaisia pyöriä, toisessa valmiiksi asennettuna leveimmästä päästä renkaat ja toisessa ensiasennus renkaat menee alle tuon mainitsemasi leveyden. En tarkalleen tiedä vielä minkälaista ajoa sillä tulisi. Ainakin työmatkaa (pyöräteitä 10km suuntaansa). Sitten muut ajot joista en ole täysin varma vielä. Ehkä enimmäkseen pyöräteitä ja hiekkateitä, ei juurikaan maantietä.
> Lisäksi koko mietityttää. Diverge 54 tuntui sopivalta. Topstonen M tuntui myös sopivalta lyhyellä lenkillä, mutta kun myöhemmin aloin geometriaa vertailemaan netissä, niin noissa kahdessa pyörässähän on pikkasen eri mitat, ja tuo 54 lähempänä topstonen S joissakin mitoissa, vai onko? Onko joku juttu mitä en hoksaa koeajossa? Miten näissä käppyräsarvisissa huomaa onko pyörä liian pieni tai liian iso? Molemmilla pystyin yläasennossa katsomaan eteenpäin liikaa niskoja taittaen, kun haenkin nyt vähän rennompaa ajoasentoa.
> Topstone painavampi, nostaako tuo runko painoa vai mikä sitä nostaa verrattuna divergeen? Pitääkö mekaanisia levyjarruja olla jatkuvasti säätämässä?



Linkit olis kivat niin ei tarvis ettiä noiden tietoja... Topstonen painoa nostaa varmasti nuo renkaat ja muutenkin vaikuttaa runko vähän pihvimmältä. Painoeroa nyt ei taida kuitenkaan kovin paljoa olla. Mekaanisia levyjarruja täytyy säätää aika-ajoin mutta ei kuitenkaan koko ajan. Aktiivisella ajolla varmaankin kerran kuussa täytyy kiristellä vaijeria. Hydraulinen on kuitenkin mielestäni tunnokkaampi, kevyempi käyttää ja talvella ei jäädy. Valitsisin pyörän missä on hydrauliset jarrut.

----------


## Poy

> Linkit olis kivat niin ei tarvis ettiä noiden tietoja....



Topstone M geometria:
https://www.cannondale.com/Internati...0-2351f893d6c1
Diverge 54 geometria:
https://www.specialized.com/ve/en/me...elite/p/129178

Myös XXL:n Whiteä kävin koeajamassa. Sitä en kuitenkaan osta, mutta siinä ainakin tuo 53cm tuntui sopivalta, tosin netistä ei löydy 2019 mallin geometriaa:
http://whitebikes.com/bikes/gx-ltd-apex-1x11-18/

----------


## PatilZ

Topstonessa on ensiasennuskiekot ja -renkaat melkoisen painavat. Samoin putkiosat ja satula ovat sieltä painavammasta päästä. Riippuen koosta, näkisin kevennyksen sub 9 kiloon menevän kohtalaisen helposti

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Isä Nitrolle hyvää reissua, komea setuppi! Nokkelasti keksitty tuo vararenkaan paikka.


Meikä on arponut jo pidempään uuden bikepacking/graveli/retkeilypyörän hankkimisen kanssa. Tarttisin pyörän, jolle luvataan oikeasti kuormauskykyä, koska oma elopaino on jo yksistään yli 100kg. Tällä hetkellä olen kamppailemassa Konan Libren ja Sutra LTD:n välillä.  Sutra on muuten mielestäni jeppis pyörä, mutta vähän jännittää miten maastokammet ja 36t ratas riittää, kun sillä ei ole tarkotus kuitenkaan maastopyöräillä. Tampereella hiekkatielenkkeihinkin mahtuu jonkun maantietä ja telttareissuillekin sitä on joka kerta osunut melko paljon. Nykyisessä cyclossa on 2x vaihteisto ja se tuntuu tietyssä mielessä turvalliselta... Eli onko jollain ihan käytännön kokemusta 1x vaihteistosta 36t eturattaalla sekakäyttöhommissa? Konan sähköpostitiimi oli sitä mieltä, että 1x systeemissä 36t olisi maksimi, jonka Sutra LTD:n runkoon saa mahtumaan.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Topstone M geometria:
> https://www.cannondale.com/Internati...0-2351f893d6c1
> Diverge 54 geometria:
> https://www.specialized.com/ve/en/me...elite/p/129178
> 
> Myös XXL:n Whiteä kävin koeajamassa. Sitä en kuitenkaan osta, mutta siinä ainakin tuo 53cm tuntui sopivalta, tosin netistä ei löydy 2019 mallin geometriaa:
> http://whitebikes.com/bikes/gx-ltd-apex-1x11-18/



En ole mikään ajoasentotietäjä, mutta omaan silmään nuo rungot näyttää melko samoilta ihan vaan reachia ja stäkkiä katsoen. Cannondale on hieman pidempi. Aika paljon ajoasentoa pystyy muokkaamaan erilaisella stemmillä ja kaulaputkeakin noihin on todennäköisesti jätetty, jotta pieni korkeudensäätö on mahdollista. Itse ostin pari vuotta sitten ekan droppitankoisen pyörän ja sillon otin kokeneemman kaverin kaupoille mukaan. Toinen pyörä tuntui minusta oudon matalalta (maha otti reisiin kiinni alaotteella) ja kuulemma näytti myös liian matalalta. Toinen pyörä tuntui mukavalta lyhyellä koeajolla, mutta päädyin myöhemmin ostamaan siihen lyhyemmän stemmin, jonka käänsin ylöspäin. Rungon koko on myös kuskin notkeudesta yms. kiinni, joten kovin aukotonta vastausta tuskin kukaan voi antaa ilman Bikefittiä.

Minä ottaisin Topstonen hydraulisten levarien takia. Ja onhan siinä paremmat voimansiirto-osatkin, vaikkei ne nyt kovin kalliita ole myöhemmin päivittääkkään. Siihen taitaa saada tarakankin, jos vaikka haluat joskus kuljettaa työmatkalla sivulaukkua mukana.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Isä Nitrolle hyvää reissua, komea setuppi! Nokkelasti keksitty tuo vararenkaan paikka.



Tattista. Siinä renkaan alapuolella on lokasuojan asennusrauta ja se sai ajatuksen lentämään.

Tuosta painosta(si) sen verran, että lienevät nuo kiekot pikemminkin vaaravyöhykkeessä ellei joillain rungoilla ole erityisrajoituksia. Jos harrastelet kamojen pakkaamista reissuillasi niin harkitse etuhaarukkaa, jossa on kiinnikkeille tilaa. Ostaessani tuota omaa runkoani en koskaan ajatellut sitä retkikäyttöön.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## PatilZ

Huhu kertoo, että Cannondale lanseeraa Topstonesta hiilikuituversion ensi vuodeksi. Perjantaina julkistus. Vankka huhu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pexi

> Siinä renkaan alapuolella on lokasuojan asennusrauta ja se sai ajatuksen lentämään.



Voisin kyllä kuvitella, että tuhannen gravelokilometrin jälkeen tuo vararengas on melko yltäpäältä ravelissa ja lampaan papanoissa. Ihan sweet spotissa rengastöitä ajatellen?

----------


## Pexi

> Tour Divide-kisan kalustoa: https://bikepacking.com/bikes/tour-divide-rigs-2019/



Hyvä linkki, kiitos!

----------


## Isä nitro

Tutustuupahan sitten mahdolliseen tulevaan työympäristöönsä. Pyyhekö siihen pitäisi laittaa?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Poy

> En ole mikään ajoasentotietäjä, mutta omaan silmään nuo rungot näyttää melko samoilta ihan vaan reachia ja stäkkiä katsoen. Cannondale on hieman pidempi. Aika paljon ajoasentoa pystyy muokkaamaan erilaisella stemmillä ja kaulaputkeakin noihin on todennäköisesti jätetty, jotta pieni korkeudensäätö on mahdollista.



Tuo reach on ainakin melkein sama kun ottaa toisesta L-koon ja toisesta M-koon, mutta varmaan tuo pidempi runko selittää sen ja ehkä stemmillä saa tuonkin eron säädettyä.

----------


## Pexi

> Tutustuupahan sitten mahdolliseen tulevaan työympäristöönsä. Pyyhekö siihen pitäisi laittaa?



Joo, en tiedä enkä ymmärrä mitään bikepackingista, joten en ainakaan neuvo pakkaamisessa. 

Mutta renkaista luulen sen verran, että siellä renkaan sisäpinnalla oleva paska ja kivimurut ei välttämättä ole normimeiningillä kovinkaan hyvä asia. Vaan jos/kun se on gravel attitudea... niin sama asia kuin tuossa mukissakin.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Tattista. Siinä renkaan alapuolella on lokasuojan asennusrauta ja se sai ajatuksen lentämään.
> 
> Tuosta painosta(si) sen verran, että lienevät nuo kiekot pikemminkin vaaravyöhykkeessä ellei joillain rungoilla ole erityisrajoituksia. Jos harrastelet kamojen pakkaamista reissuillasi niin harkitse etuhaarukkaa, jossa on kiinnikkeille tilaa. Ostaessani tuota omaa runkoani en koskaan ajatellut sitä retkikäyttöön.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Kiekkojenkin rajat on ollut mietinnässä. Kauhean huonosti löytyy sellaisia vanteita, jolle luvattaisi korkeaa kuormattavuutta. Olen kaivellut eri manuaaleja ja kysellyt valmistajilta painoja ja yllättävän monessa on melko matalat rajat tai rajoja ei ole tiedossa. Konalla sentään ne on luokkaa 150kg+. Herättää enemmän luottamusta, kun valmistaja osaa sanoa, mitä kuormaa runko on suunniteltu kestämään.

Etuhaarukkaan juu haluan kiinnikkeet ja mielellään vielä mahdollisuuden etutarakalle. Olen vähän haaveilluit, että ostaisin tasomaisen tarakan, johon olisi hyvä viritellä kuvausreissujen kalusto ja telttareissuilla sitten telttaa sun muuta. Nykyiseen pyörään olen laittanut nippusiteillä juomapullotelineet kiinni retkille. Hyvin sekin toimii, mutta haluisaisin ennemmin mahdollisuuden laittaa esim. Blackburnin Cargo Caget.


Tässä kuva omasta setupista tältä keväältä:

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Tuo reach on ainakin melkein sama kun ottaa toisesta L-koon ja toisesta M-koon, mutta varmaan tuo pidempi runko selittää sen ja ehkä stemmillä saa tuonkin eron säädettyä.



Jotkut valmistajat tykkää mennä maastopyörien suuntaan hiekkatiemalleissa pidentämällä reachia ja lyhentämällä stemmiä. Ohjaamon pituus pysyy samana, mutta painojakauma siirtyy hiukan taakse päin. Lienee makuasia, että kummasta tykkää ja kai se käyttötarkoituskin hiukan vaikuttaa.

----------


## scellus

> Etuhaarukkaan juu haluan kiinnikkeet ja mielellään vielä mahdollisuuden etutarakalle. Olen vähän haaveilluit, että ostaisin tasomaisen tarakan, johon olisi hyvä viritellä kuvausreissujen kalusto.



Topicci on aavistuksen väärä, mutta mikähän olisi hyvä bikepacking-henkinen etulaukku kameralle ja/tai kiikareille? Olen kantanut kiikareita toistaiseksi kaulassa ja repussa, mutta jos ei ole reppua? Katselin mm. Arkelin pehmeää minilaukkua, ja sitten on tietysti perinteisemmät kovat etulaukut, esim. Ortlieb ja Arkel. Mutta miten Ortlieb esim. maastossa kestää ja heiluu? Huonosti?

----------


## Isä nitro

> Tässä kuva omasta setupista tältä keväältä:



Komia keko sinullakin. Mites on painan jakautuminen? Kokeilin vaihtaa omaa asetelmaa ja laitoin teltan ja keittimen taakse. Eteen tuli stongan alle alusta, makuupussi ja vaatetta. Keula tuntui keventyvän ja samalla ajotuntuma parani merkittävästi.

----------


## timoht

Aika hurjan näköisiä nämä nykyiset bikepackingviritykset...ei niin kauan sitten ja varmaan pääsääntöisesti nykyäänkin retkipyöräilyssä kuorman painopiste on yritetty saada mahdollisimman alas molempiin päihin jakautuen. Nyt kuorma taas teippaillaan ja sidotaan niin ylös kuin mahdollista, miten tommosta viritystä voi edes polkea putkelta..🤔. H..vetin rumiakin, makuasia tietty ja jos on muoti noin määrää niin noilla kai sitten mennään..

----------


## Poy

Saako näihin gravel pyöriin vaihdettua 1x11 setuppia jälkeenpäin, niin että ei tarvitsia koko osa sarjaa vaihtaa? Esim. jos pyörässä on shimanon 105, niin mikä isompi kasetti siihen käy vai toimiiko vaihtajan häkin kanssa? Pitääkö edessä olla nw ratas ettei ketju pomppaa pois paikaltaan ja saako niitä näihin kampiin? Ainakin mulle olleet aina vaikeita säädettäviä tai sitten olen vaan halvempien osasarjojen kanssa tapellut.

----------


## JackOja

> Saako näihin gravel pyöriin vaihdettua 1x11 setuppia jälkeenpäin, niin että ei tarvitsia koko osa sarjaa vaihtaa?



Se riippuu ihan siitä fillarin kokoonpanosta. Joihinkin vaihtuu helpommin ja joissain tapauksissa on kokonaisedullisempaa ja ketterämpää uusia kaikki.

JOS 1x on kiikarissa mielestäni kannattaa ostaa 1x -fillari heti valmiiksi.





> Esim. jos pyörässä on shimanon 105, niin mikä isompi kasetti siihen käy vai toimiiko vaihtajan häkin kanssa?



Riippuu ihan siitä mikä vapaaratas ja vaihtajaversio siinä on. Mutta jos joku perus-105 niin mikään 42T kasetti ei onnistu.





> Pitääkö edessä olla nw ratas ettei ketju pomppaa pois paikaltaan...



Mielellään. Jotkut ovat sitä mieltä, että tarvitsisi myös lukittavan/kytkimellisen takavaihtajan, mutta itselläni on ketjut pysyneet paikallaan ilmankin.





> ja saako niitä näihin kampiin?



"Näihin kampiin"? Todennäköisesti, mutta voihan "nämä kammet" olla jotain erikoista erikoisella pulttijaolla ja ei onnistukaan.

----------


## Poy

> JOS 1x on kiikarissa mielestäni kannattaa ostaa 1x -fillari heti valmiiksi.



En toisaalta tykännyt sramin apex vaihteenvaihto mekanismista, kun yhtä pyörää testasin. Samalla vivulla vaihdettiin pienemmälle ja isommalle, piti vaan painaa syvemmälle. Shimanossa lookisempaa, mutta sitä ei taida vielä saada 1x11.

----------


## JackOja

> En toisaalta tykännyt sramin apex vaihteenvaihto mekanismista, kun yhtä pyörää testasin. Samalla vivulla vaihdettiin pienemmälle ja isommalle...Shimanossa lookisempaa...



Niin, tuohan on nimenomaan erinomainen asia Shimanoon verrattuna. Makuasioita.





> ... mutta sitä ei taida vielä saada 1x11.



Elokuussako se olikaan kun GRX-osasarjaa alkaa saada jälleenmyyjiltä? Luultavasti kompliittifillareissa alkaa näkyä hieman aiemmin vaihtoehtona. Odottaa sitten sinne tai tekee Shimanofillarista oman 1x -kasauksen, onhan noita nähty.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tykkäämättömyyttä voi tietysti olla monenlaista ja jos se on syvempää ja periaatteellisempaa, niin lienee turha kertoa että lyhyehköllä testilenkillä ei välttämätt ehdi saavuttaa sellaista luontevuutta ja tottumusta vaihteiden käytössä mitä tarvittaisiin ennen kuin on syytä muodostaa kovin lopullista kantaa sramilaisesta systeemistä.

Mutta sikäli kuin sillä on merkitystä, niin mä en etukäteen tykännyt ja mua arvelutti kovastikin miten Shimanon (usein hivenenen tunnottomaksi haukuttuun, mutta selvään ja sanotaanko idioottivarmaan) systeemin sisäistänyt kuski pärjäisi (etenkään silloin kun ei siirtyisi kokonaan uuteen systeemiin vaan ajaisi vuoroon kumpaisellakin) - mutta jo muutaman lenkin jälkeen oli myönnettävä ettei minkäänlaisia ongelmia ollut.

Eli jos on saanut päähänsä että omalla kohdalla 1 x 11 on se juttu joka gravelpyörässä on oltava niin mielestäni kannattaa rohkaista mielensä. Ymmärtääkseni Apex ei ole sen vika-alttiimpikaan kuin saman hintaluokan Shimano (joiden takavaihtajan kahvasta ennemmin tai myöhemmin, yleensä myöhemmin, hajoaa jokin osa jota ei kannata tai voi korjata).

----------


## MRe

Nyt kun tuli tuommoinen gravel-pyörä(kin) hankittua, niin mikähän mahtaa olla se hyväksytty pukeutumiskoodi näillä ajaessa? Kippurasarvet huutavat lycraa, mutta maastoajo vaatii lökäshortseja.

Lipaton kypärä luonnollisesti (ref. kippurasarvet). Lyhyt- vai pitkäsormiset hanskat? Maasto-lukkopolkimet varmaankin. Saako olla juomareppu?

---
Mitä tulee tuohon SRAM-vaihtajiin tulee, niin kaverin pyörää kokeiltuani se tuntui kolmannen vaihtamisen jälkeen aivan luonnolliselta. Ja tekeehän se jarrukahvoista jämäkämmät. Mun tulevassa fillarissa on lisäksi 1x11-vaihteisto ja vasen liipasin on modattu hissitolpan(!) käyttökytkimeksi...

----------


## marco1

> Nyt kun tuli tuommoinen gravel-pyörä(kin) hankittua, niin mikähän mahtaa olla se hyväksytty pukeutumiskoodi näillä ajaessa? Kippurasarvet huutavat lycraa, mutta maastoajo vaatii lökäshortseja.
> 
> ..



Huoli pois, Rapha, Assos, 7Mesh, Kitsbow yms tarjoavat tähän pulmaan helpotusta Gravel-ajovarusteillaan. Ja kassan kautta ulos.

----------


## JackOja

> ...mikähän mahtaa olla se hyväksytty pukeutumiskoodi näillä ajaessa?...



Ihan mitenkä vain.





> Kippurasarvet huutavat lycraa, mutta maastoajo vaatii lökäshortseja.



Mulla on tyypillisesti jotkin lökäsortsit jalassa, joskus harvemmin pelkät lycrat. Talvikaudella spandexien päällä sortsit. Uusin ostos vaatesaralla on GG-sortsit. Sellaiset hieman kapeampilahkeiset kuin maastolökät keskimäärin. Eivät varsinaisesti näytä pyöräilyhousuilta vaan kelpaa tassutella kahvilan jonossakin. Mä olen siinä mielessä vammainen, että tunnen itseni alastomaksi ihonmyötäisissä asusteissa "ihmisten ilmoilla".

Enempi matka- tai retkiajossa joku metsuripaita koska se on coolia vaikka partaa ei olekaan. Parta olis hyvä lisä, mutta esim. mun vaimo ei tykkää.





> Lipaton kypärä luonnollisesti (ref. kippurasarvet). Lyhyt- vai pitkäsormiset hanskat? Maasto-lukkopolkimet varmaankin.



Lipaton. Itse käytin vahingossa lipallista ennenkuin tajusin. Hanskoilla ei väliä, talvella kannattaa olla pitkäsormiset. Maastopolkimet.





> Saako olla juomareppu?



No tjaa... ehkä varauksin joku pieni... mut mielummin ilman. Pari juomapulloa runkoon on hyvä.

----------


## Vivve

Trek Checkpoint kiinnostelee mutta koeajomahdollisuutta ei ole lähellä. Mahtaakohan jollakin suht samankokoisella(pituus 179/inseam 84cm) olla ja mitä kokoa?

----------


## scellus

> niin mikähän mahtaa olla se hyväksytty pukeutumiskoodi näillä ajaessa?



Sen verran voi olla lajityypillinen pukeutumisessaan että katsoo H. sapienssista vähän mallia eikä esim. laiduntavista lehmistä.

----------


## maapaa

> Nyt kun tuli tuommoinen gravel-pyörä(kin) hankittua, niin mikähän mahtaa olla se hyväksytty pukeutumiskoodi näillä ajaessa?...



Jaa-a, itellä päällä jopa dh-paitaa ja kukaan ei ole vielä asiasta mitään maininnut, vaikka vastaan on tullut spandexiin ja lycraan pukeutunutta kanssapyöräilijää, joiden kanssa jääty jopa hetkeksi jutulle.

----------


## MRe

Kumman leväperäisesti tässä grävel-genressä suhtaudutaan pyöräilyn syvimpään olemukseen: ulkonäköön ja käyttäytymiseen. Jopa lokasuojat ovat sallittuja.

----------


## paaton

> Trek Checkpoint kiinnostelee mutta koeajomahdollisuutta ei ole lähellä. Mahtaakohan jollakin suht samankokoisella(pituus 179/inseam 84cm) olla ja mitä kokoa?



Ei ole, mutta perehdyin mittoihin. 54 ja 56 käyvät molemmat sulle. 54 saa sporttisemman, mutta vaatii pitkähkön stemmin. Itse ottaisin 54.

Jos tykkäät rennommasta asennosta, niin ota 56, sitä trekin taulukkokin taitaa suositella.

----------


## Mohkku

> Kumman leväperäisesti tässä grävel-genressä suhtaudutaan pyöräilyn syvimpään olemukseen: ulkonäköön ja käyttäytymiseen. Jopa lokasuojat ovat sallittuja.



Ei tuo ole leväperäisyyttä, vaan tiukasti gg:n hengen mukaista toimintaa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> En toisaalta tykännyt sramin apex vaihteenvaihto mekanismista, kun yhtä pyörää testasin...



Olen aina ajellut Shimanolla ja nyt vuoden puolitoista Apexilla. Enkä ole siihen tottunut, vaikka jarrutuntuma niissä kahvoissa on kyllä hyvä. Mutta vaihteita vaihtaessa 1 kerrallaan menee napakasti, mutta 2 vaihdetta kerrallaan on sellainen vaihdetaan "kourallinen" fiilis. Eli ketju siirtyy noin 2-3 ratasta. Minusta se on paljon kehnompi kuin Shimanon vastaava....

----------


## Puskis

> Nyt kun tuli tuommoinen gravel-pyörä(kin) hankittua, niin mikähän mahtaa olla se hyväksytty pukeutumiskoodi näillä ajaessa? Kippurasarvet huutavat lycraa, mutta maastoajo vaatii lökäshortseja.



Oikea vastaus on tietenkin cargo bibsit

----------


## MRe

Hmmm... "banaanit" pullottaa sitten monesta paikkaa... no, suosio on taattu jos sattuu tanssilavan kohdalla pysähtymään kesäyössä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## palikka

Kävin kokeilemassa Cannondale Topstone Soraa 999€ L-koossa (hintaa varmasti saa pudotettua ) ja White GX LTD Apex 19:ää 55cm koossa (1299€). XXL:n tuntien tuo hinta voi hyvästä tarjouksesta lähteä alta tonnin.

Topstone tuntui mieluisammalta (heti ajokunnossa). Toisekseen tämä olisi heti ostettavissa kun ei tarvitsisi tarjousta odotella  :Leveä hymy: 
White vaatisi ainakin satulan vaihdon välittömästi ja drop barissa oli jotain outoa alkuunsa.

Kuitenkin näissä on suuri ero voimansiirrossa. Soralla oon tullut ennenkin toimiin fitness-hybridissäni mutta noi promaxin jarrut topstonessa tuntu paskoilta. Oisko tähän joku halpa upgrade? Apex-setti olisi kuitenkin paljon mieluisampi eikä meikäläisen käytössä tarvetta olisi koskaan päivitellä.
Topstone painaa 11,25kg (punnittu L-koko polkimien kanssa). White sivujen mukaan 9,3kg ilman polkimia(?)

Tarvisi vähän raatilta apua siihen, että kannattaako Topstonea harkitakkaan, kun toinen näyttää paperilta kovemmalta. Cannondale Topstone apex-mallihan maksaa jo yli 2k (sama runko)... Voisko näissä runko olla mitenkään selkeästi laadukkampi kuin whitessä. Whitessäkin lienee 12mm läpiakselit vähintään.
Samat topstonen kiekot cx2.0 löytyy esim . Caadx ultegra mallista, joten tuskin ihan paskimmasta päästä? Whitessä DT-Swiss RR522.

Näiden lisäksi olen kokeillut myös Kona Sutra LTD 56cm, joka ihan kiva mutta hinnan vuoksi pois laskuista. Jotain jos alta tonnin saisi ja mielellään koeajettua Oulun seudulla.

https://www.cannondale.com/en/Intern...ntid=undefined
http://whitebikes.fi/bikes/gx-ltd-apex-19/
https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-ltd-apex...156896_1_style

----------


## maapaa

https://www.merlincycles.com/merlin-...20-147541.html

Merlin Malt G1 gravel, 10v tiagraa, tektron mekanista levaria jne.. Runko varmaankin samalla viivalla Whiten kanssa.

Kotiin tuotuna alle 1000e.

----------


## Vivve

> Ei ole, mutta perehdyin mittoihin. 54 ja 56 käyvät molemmat sulle. 54 saa sporttisemman, mutta vaatii pitkähkön stemmin. Itse ottaisin 54.
> 
> Jos tykkäät rennommasta asennosta, niin ota 56, sitä trekin taulukkokin taitaa suositella.



Näin mä juu ajattelinkin  :Hymy:

----------


## palikka

Mulla on sellanen tilanne, että ensimmäistä käyräsarvista ostamassa niin haluan ainakin olla koeajanut pyörän mikäli pitäisi jostakin tilata. Lisäksi näissä monesti menee, että 2 runkokokoa olisi testattava. Esim. Marin Gestalt X10 olisi  myös mieluinen paperilla muttei mitään hajua olisiko se 56 vai 58 meikäläiselle. 183cm pituus ja inseamia en muista.. 87+-1cm? Vaan vaikuttaapa se selän ja käsienkin pituus vielä soppaan..

https://marinbikes.frb.io/fi/bikes/2019-pavement-drop-bar-beyond-road-gestalt-x10
https://www.bikester.fi/marin-gestal...si-878904.html ja tuosta -15% hinnasta.

Joka tapauksessa siitä ilosta, että tietää pyörän sopivan ja sen saa heti on se ainakin 100-200€ väärti meikäläisenki budjetilla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Puskis

> Tarvisi vähän raatilta apua siihen, että kannattaako Topstonea harkitakkaan, kun toinen näyttää paperilta kovemmalta. Cannondale Topstone apex-mallihan maksaa jo yli 2k (sama runko)...



Topstonen mallien hinnoittelut on ihan kummalliset. Miksi Topstone Apex on 400€ kalliimpi kuin Topstone 105, kun ainoa upgrade on käytännössä dropper-satulatolppa?  Tai jos ostaa Topstone Soran, niin 1250€ erotuksella saapi päiviteltyä pyörän aika helposti huomattavasti paremmaksi kuin tuo Topstone Apex on.

----------


## Pexi

^^ Henkselihousut eli bibsit on oikeesti melkoisen epäkäytännölliset, kun siellä erämaassa puskassa käydessä (isommalla) on poistettava yläkropan paidat ja takit. Ei Gravel käyttöön.

----------


## Vivve

> Mulla on sellanen tilanne, että ensimmäistä käyräsarvista ostamassa niin haluan ainakin olla koeajanut pyörän mikäli pitäisi jostakin tilata. Lisäksi näissä monesti menee, että 2 runkokokoa olisi testattava. Esim. Marin Gestalt X10 olisi  myös mieluinen paperilla muttei mitään hajua olisiko se 56 vai 58 meikäläiselle. 183cm pituus ja inseamia en muista.. 87+-1cm? Vaan vaikuttaapa se selän ja käsienkin pituus vielä soppaan..
> 
> https://marinbikes.frb.io/fi/bikes/2019-pavement-drop-bar-beyond-road-gestalt-x10
> https://www.bikester.fi/marin-gestal...si-878904.html ja tuosta -15% hinnasta.
> 
> Joka tapauksessa siitä ilosta, että tietää pyörän sopivan ja sen saa heti on se ainakin 100-200€ väärti meikäläisenki budjetilla



Mitäs pyöräkauppoja lähistöltä löytyy?

----------


## palikka

Tässäpä oikeastaan mitä Oulussa on varteenotettavat:
https://www.specialbike.fi/
https://www.pyorasuvala.fi/
https://www.xxl.fi/
http://www.mustosenpyora.fi/
https://www.urheilu-ulappa.fi/
https://www.jussinpyora.fi/
https://www.kempeleenkylakauppa.com/
https://www.baiks.fi/
http://pyorakorjaamolaihiainen.com/

Useimmissa joutuukin paikan päällä käymään mikäli heidän tarjonnastaan aikoo saada mitään irti. Tosiaan spessun tarjonnanhan mä olenkin käyny kattomassa eikä diverge ja sequoia oikein passanneet. Mustonen myy Whyten Glencoeta esim. mutten usko että paikan päällä useampaa kappaletta on kuin yks pienehköllä rungolla oleva.

----------


## MRe

^Nuo ei taida paljoa auttaa Gestaltin hankinnassa. Itse päädyin tilaamaan X11:sta Bikesteristä sokkona. Katsotaan kuinka äijän käy...

----------


## Garymies

Onko kenelläkään minkäänlaisia ajatuksia Ragley Trig runkosetistä?
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/ragley-trig...and-fork-2019/
Jotenkin miellyttää omaa silmää. Geometriaa en ole vielä kunnolla verrannut muihin. Olisiko joku muu selvästi parempi? Vaatimuksina teräs, 700c, kierrekeskiö, saatavilla runkosettinä. Pyörällä ajaisin jonkinlaista lenkkiä asfaltilla ja soralla ja ehkä välillä työmatkoja yms, jos ei aina maastosinkula huvita.

----------


## arctic biker

> ^^ Henkselihousut eli bibsit on oikeesti melkoisen epäkäytännölliset, kun siellä erämaassa puskassa käydessä (isommalla) on poistettava yläkropan paidat ja takit. Ei Gravel käyttöön.



Hyvällä kokemuksella samaa mieltä.

----------


## arctic biker

Surukseni tämän säikeen seuraaminen jää ny vaiheeseen. Pakko nöyrtyä ja hammaslääkärille.Siinä hyvän pyörän verran rahaa menee. Nyyh.

----------


## Vivve

> Onko kenelläkään minkäänlaisia ajatuksia Ragley Trig runkosetistä?
> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/ragley-trig...and-fork-2019/
> Jotenkin miellyttää omaa silmää. Geometriaa en ole vielä kunnolla verrannut muihin. Olisiko joku muu selvästi parempi? Vaatimuksina teräs, 700c, kierrekeskiö, saatavilla runkosettinä. Pyörällä ajaisin jonkinlaista lenkkiä asfaltilla ja soralla ja ehkä välillä työmatkoja yms, jos ei aina maastosinkula huvita.



15mm etuakseli rajaa jonkin verran kiekkosettejä. Muuten vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Henkselihousut eli bibsit on oikeesti melkoisen epäkäytännölliset, kun  siellä erämaassa puskassa käydessä (isommalla) on poistettava yläkropan  paidat ja takit. Ei Gravel käyttöön.







> Hyvällä kokemuksella samaa mieltä.



Mä en tunnetusti ole kuusen kirkkain kynttilä, mutta eihän gravelilla ajo ymmärtääkseni mitenkään lisää tarvetta käydä (isommalla) lenkin aikana? Jos vatsan toiminta on siinä määrin normaalia, säännöllistä ja vakiintunutta ettei tarvitse esimerkiksi 8-tuntisen asfalttilenkin aikana käydä kuin (pienemmällä), ei melko varmasti tarvitse käydä silloinkaan kun ajaa samankestoisen lenkin gravelilla.

Eikä gravel-käyttö ole myöskään yhtä kuin että mennään erämaahan jossa lähimpään suhteellisen siistiin sisäfasiliteettiin on mahdoton matka. Tässä on taas sellainen kummallinen juttu että jos itse asuu ja ajaa siellä hevon v-ssa ja tekee kymmenen-kahdentoista tunnin lenkkejä tai omaa nopean ruoansulatuksen, niin yleistää omat kokemuksensa ja tarpeensa koskemaan kaikkia muitakin...

PS Mä yleistän puolestani omani ja olen sitä mieltä että henkselihousut ovat niin paljon toimivammat ja mukavammat että lisävaiva joka aiheutuu jos ja kun joskus (eli miltei äärimmäisen harvoin) joutuu riisumaan yläkropasta vaatekappaleita on aivan mitätön hinta.

----------


## PatilZ

Hyvällä kokemuksella samaa mieltä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pyöräsimo

Gravelissa pitää olla kippurat sarvet, joo, mutta mie ajan gravelia sujuvasti suoralla tangolla. Tai ei se ihan suora ole, koska siinä on taivutusta hieman. Tänään asensin uuden tangon Ogreeni - Surly Terminalin. Siinä onkin taivutusta jo jonkin verran. Alkaa fillari näyttää jo vallan mummopyörältä😆 Ote on kuitenkin hyvä. Shortsit on löysähköt, kun ilettää mennä ihan ihonmyötäisissä. Alla on kuitenkin toppakalsarit, ettei olisi perä ruvella. Slovenian reissulla kuun alussa kokeilin ekan kerran pyöräilijöiden persrasvaa ja sehän toimi!

----------


## paaton

Selkeä markkinarako. Gravell miehet tarvitsevat bibsit kokopitkällä vetoketjulla. Edestä taakse.

----------


## MRe

> Surukseni tämän säikeen seuraaminen jää ny vaiheeseen. Pakko nöyrtyä ja hammaslääkärille.Siinä hyvän pyörän verran rahaa menee. Nyyh.



Siinä kun asustelet itärajan tuntumassa, niin käy Igorilla laitattamassa hampaat kuntoon. Ei ole sen jälkeen enää niistä huolta... tosin näkkileivän syömisen voi unohtaa kunnes ikenet on känsöittyneet.

----------


## MRe

> Selkeä markkinarako. Gravell miehet tarvitsevat bibsit kokopitkällä vetoketjulla. Edestä taakse.



Ei vaan bibsit sellaisella peräluukulla.

----------


## MRe

> Mä en tunnetusti ole kuusen kirkkain kynttilä, mutta eihän gravelilla ajo ymmärtääkseni mitenkään lisää tarvetta käydä (isommalla) lenkin aikana? Jos vatsan toiminta on siinä määrin normaalia, säännöllistä ja vakiintunutta ettei tarvitse esimerkiksi 8-tuntisen asfalttilenkin aikana käydä kuin (pienemmällä), ei melko varmasti tarvitse käydä silloinkaan kun ajaa samankestoisen lenkin gravelilla.



Tästähän huokuu täydellinen tietämättömyys gravel-pyöräilyn perusfilosofiasta ja sen vaikutuksesta ihmisen fysiologiaan ja aineenvaihduntaan.

Gravel-pyöräily on niin lähellä luontoa kuin vain ihminen voi eläessään olla. Vasta kuolon korjattua hän mahdollisesti pääsee enemmän osaksi ympäröivää faunaa, jos silloinkaan.

Mutta siis tämä graveloinnin aiheuttama sulautuminen luontoon vaikuttaa myös elintoimintoihin niin, että ne ovat kuin villillä ja vapaalla villisialla. Kärsä hakee koko ajan uusia tuoksuja samalla kun lihakset ovat virittäytyneet maksimaaliseen tehokkuuteen. Suusta karkaa välillä innostunut röhinä kun endorfiinit valtaavat mielen. Ja tämä kaikki aiheuttaa tahdosta riippumattomassa hermostossa niin paljon aktiviteettia, että suolikin alkaa toimia uudella tehokkuudella. Vai oletko kuullut gravel-pyöräilijöille suunnatuista ummetuslääkkeistä? En minäkään.

Ja siksi gravel-miehen (miksei myös naisenkin, gravel-henkilön?) on oltava koko ajan valmiina tyhjentämään suolensa ajasta ja paikasta riippumatta.

Siksi ei henkseleitä. Lisäksi muutenkin tuollaisen pitkän selkäosan ja henkselien yhdistelmä tarkoittaa sitä, että tuote on ennemmin siellä housujen sisä- kuin ulkopuolella. BTDT, didn't buy the T-shirt.

----------


## penyeach

> Topstonen mallien hinnoittelut on ihan kummalliset. Miksi Topstone Apex on 400€ kalliimpi kuin Topstone 105, kun ainoa upgrade on käytännössä dropper-satulatolppa?  Tai jos ostaa Topstone Soran, niin 1250€ erotuksella saapi päiviteltyä pyörän aika helposti huomattavasti paremmaksi kuin tuo Topstone Apex on.



Ikävä häiritä kiinnostavaa keskustelua (yllä) gravelpyöräasialla, mutta harkitessani pitkään Topstonen hankintaa mietin tätä samaa, 105 vaikutti paljon Apexia paremmalta diililtä. Ihan vaan oman fiilismielipiteen pohjalta vastaisin alkuperäisen kysyjän dilemmaan että Cannondale on huomattavasti jos ei sielukkaampi niin ainakin seksikkäämpi. Runko *vaikuttaa* laadukkaammalta ja jo tuolla kolmen satasen hintaerolla saa vaikka ne jarrut uusittua. Ja tuota alkaisi paljon mieluummin päivittelemään myöhemmin muilla paremmilla komponenteilla jos homma alkaa maistua.

----------


## Huoleton

> Onko kenelläkään minkäänlaisia ajatuksia Ragley Trig runkosetistä?
> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/ragley-trig...and-fork-2019/
> Jotenkin miellyttää omaa silmää. Geometriaa en ole vielä kunnolla verrannut muihin. Olisiko joku muu selvästi parempi? Vaatimuksina teräs, 700c, kierrekeskiö, saatavilla runkosettinä. Pyörällä ajaisin jonkinlaista lenkkiä asfaltilla ja soralla ja ehkä välillä työmatkoja yms, jos ei aina maastosinkula huvita.



Itse olen miettinyt samaa. 
15 ja 12 akselit luulis olevan just hyvät kun tommosia maastokiekkoja on alelaarit väärällään. Jos alet ei nappaa niin voi ostaa kiekot jollain paremmilla navoilla joissa on vaihdettavat adapterit.
Stack ja reach muistuttaa maantiepyörää eli matala ja pitkä. Onkohan tuota tarkoitus ajaa lyhyellä stemmillä? Keulakulma on kyllä loiva eikä takahaarukkakaan lyhimmästä päästä.

----------


## MRe

> Ikävä häiritä kiinnostavaa keskustelua (yllä) gravelpyöräasialla, mutta harkitessani pitkään Topstonen hankintaa mietin tätä samaa, 105 vaikutti paljon Apexia paremmalta diililtä. Ihan vaan oman fiilismielipiteen pohjalta vastaisin alkuperäisen kysyjän dilemmaan että Cannondale on huomattavasti jos ei sielukkaampi niin ainakin seksikkäämpi. Runko *vaikuttaa* laadukkaammalta ja jo tuolla kolmen satasen hintaerolla saa vaikka ne jarrut uusittua. Ja tuota alkaisi paljon mieluummin päivittelemään myöhemmin muilla paremmilla komponenteilla jos homma alkaa maistua.



Itse koitin tehdä differointia jarrujen kautta. Näihin kippurasarvisiin on jarrujen vaihtaminen (kai) kertaluokkaa isompi toimenpide kuin suoratankoisiin, joissa vaihde- ja jarruvivut on toisistaan erilliset. Tosin tämä mielipide on vahvasti värittynyt sen kautta, että mun kokemukset on 95%:sti suoratankoisista. Yhden kippurasarvisen olen kerran uudelleennauhoittanut, muuten en näiden sielunelämään ole juurikaan perehtynyt.

Tosin sitten loppupeleissä mun valinnan ratkaisi kolme kiistämätöntä seikkaa: 1) Marinilla on aina paikka mun sydämessä. Ekä täpäri oli Marin RiftZone vm 92 tjsp. 2) pyörän väritys 3) kireä ulkonäkö johtuen lyhyestä takahaarukasta. Ja ehkä bonarina se, että sitä ei saa Suomesta.

----------


## Pexi

> Eikä gravel-käyttö ole myöskään yhtä kuin että mennään erämaahan jossa lähimpään suhteellisen siistiin sisäfasiliteettiin on mahdoton matka. Tässä on taas sellainen kummallinen juttu että jos itse asuu ja ajaa siellä hevon v-ssa ja tekee kymmenen-kahdentoista tunnin lenkkejä tai omaa nopean ruoansulatuksen, niin yleistää omat kokemuksensa ja tarpeensa koskemaan kaikkia muitakin...



En mä mitään yleistänyt, se kommentti oli mielipide. Ei tutkimustulos, ei yleistys eikä universaali totuus. Enkä muuten asu hevon v-ssa.
Ja onhan ne bibsit toki epäkäytännölliset muuallakin kuin erämaassa. Ihan vaikka trendikkään bikecaféen italialaisella marmorilla vuoratussa toiletissakin, siellä todellisessa rapapyöräilyn syntymäpaikassa.

----------


## Vivve

> Itse olen miettinyt samaa. 
> 15 ja 12 akselit luulis olevan just hyvät kun tommosia maastokiekkoja on alelaarit väärällään. Jos alet ei nappaa niin voi ostaa kiekot jollain paremmilla navoilla joissa on vaihdettavat adapterit.
> Stack ja reach muistuttaa maantiepyörää eli matala ja pitkä. Onkohan tuota tarkoitus ajaa lyhyellä stemmillä? Keulakulma on kyllä loiva eikä takahaarukkakaan lyhimmästä päästä.



Jos en ole aivan väärässä niin kaikkiin maastokiekkoihin ei käy maantiepakka.

----------


## Huoleton

Onkohan tolla merkitystä kun on tollanen 11-42 pakka että onko maasto vai maantie? Tuleeko ketjulinja eri kohtaan tms?

----------


## JackOja

^mitä 11-42 maantiepakkoja on olemassa?

----------


## pyöräsimo

Lasketaanko graveleiden Sram Apexit, Rivalit ja Forcet, joissa 11-42-takapakka, maantie-, vai maastopakoiksi? Maantie, mutta hiekka...?

----------


## JackOja

^nehän on maastopakkoja. Yleensä PG-1130 ja paremman väen pyörissä joku kevyempi malli XD-vaparille.

Ai niin, tulevissa kiekoissa tulee mukana XDR-vapaaratas, eihän sellaisia pakkoja ole vielä olemassakaan  :No huh!:

----------


## PatilZ

Cannondalen ensi vuoden Topstone mallit tulee tänään julki. Todennäköisesti tai ehkä. Sieltä täältä tihkuu kuvia ja tietoa. Mielenkiintoinen on myös naisille suunnattu oma malli: 

https://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/32...020-green.aspx

----------


## Huoleton

Pakkajaottelu lähti siitä että ragleyssä on 12x142 ja 15x100 akselit. Eikös tuo taka-akseli ole sama kun yleensä 12mm akselisissa gravelpyörissä? Eli jos jotain sopimattomuuksia on niin ne koskee sitten kaikkia 12mm akselillisia. 
Edessä ei ole pakkaa ja jarrulevy löytyy sekä maastosta että maantieltä eli sinne menee just hyvin nyt poistomyytävät vanhanaikaset ei-boost kapean vanteen (<35mm sisäleveys) kiekot.

----------


## penyeach

> Cannondalen ensi vuoden Topstone mallit tulee tänään julki. Todennäköisesti tai ehkä. Sieltä täältä tihkuu kuvia ja tietoa. Mielenkiintoinen on myös naisille suunnattu oma malli: 
> 
> https://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/32...020-green.aspx



https://www.cannondale.com/en/Europe...5-4d5201550c8e

Nimen lisäksi ei paljon yhteistä alumiinimallien kanssa.

----------


## pyöräsimo

JackOja, ok, kiitos tiedosta!

----------


## Ohiampuja

> https://www.cannondale.com/en/Europe...5-4d5201550c8e
> 
> Nimen lisäksi ei paljon yhteistä alumiinimallien kanssa.



Olipa ruman näköinen.   :Hymy:

----------


## dtw

> Trek Checkpoint kiinnostelee mutta koeajomahdollisuutta ei ole lähellä. Mahtaakohan jollakin suht samankokoisella(pituus 179/inseam 84cm) olla ja mitä kokoa?



Minulla on Trek Checkpoint ALR 4 kokoa 54. Olen 170-senttinen ja Trekin kokotaulukon mukaan mittani ovat suunnilleen 54-koon puolessavälissä. Tuo pyörä on itselleni sopiva, kun hankin vähän lyhyemmän ohjainkannattimen.

Minusta vaikuttaa selvältä, että sinulle sopii koko 56.

----------


## Garymies

> Itse olen miettinyt samaa. 
> 15 ja 12 akselit luulis olevan just hyvät kun tommosia maastokiekkoja on alelaarit väärällään. Jos alet ei nappaa niin voi ostaa kiekot jollain paremmilla navoilla joissa on vaihdettavat adapterit.
> Stack ja reach muistuttaa maantiepyörää eli matala ja pitkä. Onkohan tuota tarkoitus ajaa lyhyellä stemmillä? Keulakulma on kyllä loiva eikä takahaarukkakaan lyhimmästä päästä.



50-90mm stemmit näkyy olevan rungon koosta riippuen kokonaisessa Ragleyssä. Kai nuo melko lyhyiksi voi laskea kippurasarviseen. Nimenomaan maastokiekot aattelin laittaa. Täytyy vielä pari päivää harkita, mutta nyt tuntuu siltä, että Ragleyn runko lähtee tilaukseen.

----------


## kalle_a

Mulla on Ragleyn Trig Adventure, ja tykkään kun hullu puurosta. Vaihtoehtona oli Alpkitin Sonder Santiago, mutta valinta sitten kääntyi Ragleyhin. Vertailukohtaa muista gravel pyöristä ei oo, mutta sain sitä mitä halusin. Leppoisan ajo-asennon, 1x11 vaihteet, hydrauliset jarrut, mahdollisuun leveisiin renkaisiin ja hinta kohtuullinen. Mulle yksi valintaan vaikuttanut tekijä oli myös läpiakselit, joita Sonderissa ei ollu. Työn jälki runkossa on mielestäni hyvä, hitsaussaumat siistit. Wiggle tosin fuskasi kun toimitus tuli sitä kautta ja jarrut eurooppalaisittain niin jarruletkua ei lyhennetty oikeaan mittaan vaan ylimääräinen kietaistiin rungon ympäri.

----------


## stenu

> https://www.cannondale.com/en/Europe...5-4d5201550c8e
> 
> Nimen lisäksi ei paljon yhteistä alumiinimallien kanssa.



Cannarilla selvästi uskotaan, että 1X-gravelin aika on ohi..

----------


## Vivve

> Pakkajaottelu lähti siitä että ragleyssä on 12x142 ja 15x100 akselit. Eikös tuo taka-akseli ole sama kun yleensä 12mm akselisissa gravelpyörissä? Eli jos jotain sopimattomuuksia on niin ne koskee sitten kaikkia 12mm akselillisia. 
> Edessä ei ole pakkaa ja jarrulevy löytyy sekä maastosta että maantieltä eli sinne menee just hyvin nyt poistomyytävät vanhanaikaset ei-boost kapean vanteen (<35mm sisäleveys) kiekot.



Voit käyttää maastokiekkoja ja maastopakkaa. Maantiepakkaa et saa niihin kiekkoihin välttämättä mutta siihen ei ole ilmeisesti tarvettakaan.

----------


## JackOja

> Pakkajaottelu lähti siitä että ragleyssä on 12x142 ja 15x100 akselit. Eikös tuo taka-akseli ole sama kun yleensä 12mm akselisissa gravelpyörissä? ....



Aivan sama 142x12 akseli.

Vapaaratas määrää mitä pakkaa voit käyttää.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Komia keko sinullakin. Mites on painan jakautuminen? Kokeilin vaihtaa omaa asetelmaa ja laitoin teltan ja keittimen taakse. Eteen tuli stongan alle alusta, makuupussi ja vaatetta. Keula tuntui keventyvän ja samalla ajotuntuma parani merkittävästi.



Tuossa omassa kuvassa hieman hämää se, että edessä teltta on maastonvärisessä pussissa, joka on aivan liian iso. En ole saanut aikaiseksi ostaa pienempää. Eli edessä on hiukan päälle 2kg teltta ja tässä tapauksessa kevyt untuvatakki sekä leirikalsarit ja sukat. Nykyisillä varusteilla ei oikein saa telttaa muualle mahtumaan, joten eri jakautumia ei pääse sen kummemmin testaamaan. Jossei sitten veispulloja koittaisi siirtää taakse... Sillä saisi heti sen n. puolitoista kiloa keulaa kevennettyä.

Eihän tuo kieltämättä samanlaiselta tunnu ajaa kuin ilman kuormaa ja putkella ajaessa pyörä on epävakaampi selkeästi. Osittain epäilen sen johtuvan siitä, että itse tosiaan painan enemmän kuin "normikuski" ja sitten laittaa vielä kamat päälle pyörään, jota ei ole kuormattavaksi tarkoitettu. Uutta pyörää olen siis speksaamassa oikeastaan juuri parempien retkiominaisuuksien takia, vaikka sille muutakin käyttöä tulee olemaan. 

Mutta bikepackingin järkevyyttä ihmetteleville näistä laukkuvirityksistä voi sanoa sen verran, että ilman näitä ei tulisi lähdettyä pyöräretkelle, koska ei ole ollut erillistä retkipyörää. Epäilen, että monet haluaa käydä muutaman reissun nykyisellä kalustolla ja nykyiset laukut sen mahdollistaa. Mielestäni erittäin hyvä trendi, edelleen saa kuitenkin omistaa sen perinteisen retkipyörän ja sivulaukut.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Cannarilla selvästi uskotaan, että 1X-gravelin aika on ohi..



Omasta mielestäni ei ole edes kovin huono juttu. Toki meitä on moneen junaan... Ovat näköjään haarukoihin lisänneet tarakkakiinnitysmahdollisuuden.

Keitäs kaikkia jännittää tuollaiset 30mm joustoviritykset tai paremminkin niiden kestävyys?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Topstone alumiiniversio kyllä kiinnostaa. Saakohan noita järkevästi jostain nettikaupasta? Oishan tuo Cannondale-diileri paikkakunnallakin, mutta periaatteesta en sieltä pyörää osta.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Onko Isä nitro koittanu minkälevyiset kumit tuohon Tripsteriin mahtuu 27,5" koossa ilman lokareita? Ei taida ISP:it ainakaan mahtua kun 52mm tais olla valmistajan mukaan enimmäissuositus?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

BMC:ltä on tulossa gravelpyörä vihdoin. Takaa löytyy teamelite maastopyörämalleista tuttu microtravel jousto. Löytyy lokarikiinnikkeet, 650 kiekkojen kanssa menee 47mm rengas lokareiden kanssa ja 700 kiekkojen kanssa 40mm. Hinnat taisi olla alkaen apexilla 3200 pintaa  ja lippulaiva taisi olla karvan alle kympin. Näytti kuvissa hyvältä ja aiheutti jopa pientä pyöräkuumetta.

----------


## Garymies

> Mulla on Ragleyn Trig Adventure, ja tykkään kun hullu puurosta. Vaihtoehtona oli Alpkitin Sonder Santiago, mutta valinta sitten kääntyi Ragleyhin. Vertailukohtaa muista gravel pyöristä ei oo, mutta sain sitä mitä halusin. Leppoisan ajo-asennon, 1x11 vaihteet, hydrauliset jarrut, mahdollisuun leveisiin renkaisiin ja hinta kohtuullinen. Mulle yksi valintaan vaikuttanut tekijä oli myös läpiakselit, joita Sonderissa ei ollu. Työn jälki runkossa on mielestäni hyvä, hitsaussaumat siistit. Wiggle tosin fuskasi kun toimitus tuli sitä kautta ja jarrut eurooppalaisittain niin jarruletkua ei lyhennetty oikeaan mittaan vaan ylimääräinen kietaistiin rungon ympäri.



Hyvältä kuulostaa. Onko sulla minkäkokoinen Ragley ja mites oma pituus sekä jalan sisämitta?

----------


## Isä nitro

> Onko Isä nitro koittanu minkälevyiset kumit tuohon Tripsteriin mahtuu 27,5" koossa ilman lokareita? Ei taida ISP:it ainakaan mahtua kun 52mm tais olla valmistajan mukaan enimmäissuositus?



Toistaiseksi on menty 700-luokassa joten en valitettavasti osaa vastata kysymykseesi. Luulen kuitenkin että ISPit eivät mahdu.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Mutta bikepackingin järkevyyttä ihmetteleville näistä laukkuvirityksistä voi sanoa sen verran, että ilman näitä ei tulisi lähdettyä pyöräretkelle, koska ei ole ollut erillistä retkipyörää. Epäilen, että monet haluaa käydä muutaman reissun nykyisellä kalustolla ja nykyiset laukut sen mahdollistaa. Mielestäni erittäin hyvä trendi, edelleen saa kuitenkin omistaa sen perinteisen retkipyörän ja sivulaukut.



Jep. Just näin. Mitäpä  jos pidettäisiin vain homma avoimena erilaisille lähtökohdille ja ratkaisuille. Sieltä voi löytyä yllättävän toimivia ratkaisuja.

----------


## Trent

Hellou. Täällä uusi pyöräilyä aloittava huutelee neuvoja ja selkeyttä omiin ajatuksiin. Taustasta sen verran alkaa olla 20 vuotta kun viimeksi poljettavan kaksipyöräisen päällä olen istunut. Tänä keväänä ostin (vaimon painostuksesta) käytetyn hybridin, ja perkala ku olikin mukavaa tämä pyöräily. Tavoitteena nyt onkin saada tästä itselleni säännöllinen liikunnallinen harrastus, jolla kunto kohentuisi ja painokin tippuisi. Nyt on ruholla painoa...riittävästi. Ja tästäpä johtuen aloin tähän ketjuun kirjoitella. Monet muissakin ketjuissa ovat maininneet että alkavan pyöräilijän pitäisi ostaa omaa silmää ja mieltymystä vastaavan pyörän, jolloin sillä tulisi ajeltua. 
Omaa silmää miellyttää kippurasarvet, ja käytännön syistä pyörän olisi sovelluttava vähän kaikkeen...eli GG mulle. Ensinnäkin runkokoosta, pituutta löytyy 183 ja inseam (jos oikein mittasin) 85cm. Monet laskurit ehdottaa jopa 60 kokoista yleisemmin 58, mutta jotenkin täältä luetun mukaan lähempänä oikeaa kokoa olisi 55-56? Miten noita runkojen stackeja ja reacheja pitäisi tulkita?
Ja jotta ei liian lyhyeksi viesti jäisi nii tässä vielä muutama vaihtoehto mitä oon miettinyt, ja sanottakoon että kaikki lähti Canyonin Grail al 7.0 kuolaamisella, joten pidetään tuota vertailukohtana, niin hinnan kuin laadun suhteen:
- Cannondale Topstone 105
- Kona Rove ST (onko teräsrungot ”liian” painavia?)
- Rondo Ruut (kallis, mutta pirun hyvän näköinen)
- On One Space Chicken (rakkautta ensisilmäyksellä!)
Muutkin nuo Planet X:n pyöristä kiinnostaa, Full Monty, London Road. Noita tuntuisi saavan muita merkkejä pikkasen edullisemmin. Kaikista näistä tuo ”avaruuskana” kiinnostaa eniten ja siitä kiinostaisikin kuulla kokemuksia mikäli jollain sellaisia olisi, onko tuossa esim tuo hiilarirunko hyvä ottaen huomioon melko alhaisen hinnan hiilarirungoksi? 
Kiitos ja anteeksi pitkästä viestistä! 😊

----------


## Jami2003

Itellä on teräs Rove ja kyllähän se on pirun hyvä pyörä. GG:ssä ei (ehkä) viilata sitä viimeistä grammaa joten teräksen voi hyväksyä. Ja toisaalta laatu teräspyörä on kevyt verrattuna johonkin alumiini hybridiin. Noilla sun mitoilla 56 on ihan paasseli. En ainakaan yli 57-58 runkokokoa ostaisi.

----------


## Jomppanen

> - On One Space Chicken (rakkautta ensisilmäyksellä!)
> Muutkin nuo Planet X:n pyöristä kiinnostaa, Full Monty, London Road. Noita tuntuisi saavan muita merkkejä pikkasen edullisemmin. Kaikista näistä tuo ”avaruuskana” kiinnostaa eniten ..



Planet X:llä on myös Holdsworth Mystique.
Mystiquella on 56-kokoisessa rungossa front-centre mitta ja 627mm ja Space Chikenissa 57-koossa 604 mm.
Eli Mystiquen runko on pidemmällä keulalla ja enempi gravel, Space Chiken enemmän cyclo hätäisempi liikkeissään. 

Lumi, sohjo, muta, irtohiekka jne *voisivat* olla helpompia ajaa Mystiquella. Itse en tottunut käyräsarvisella lainkaan toe overlappiin, eli siihen että polkimen kammen ollessa etuasennossa kengän kärki osuu eturenkaaseen jos rengasta kääntää.
Sitten jos edessä on vielä lokarit niin mulla kenkä osu lokariin jatkuvasti. Vaihdoin lyhytrunkoisen cyclon vähän pidempään graveliin ja meno oli heti rauhallisempaa.
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBHOLM...mystique-rival

----------


## JackOja

> ...Itse en tottunut käyräsarvisella lainkaan toe overlappiin, eli siihen että polkimen kammen ollessa etuasennossa kengän kärki osuu eturenkaaseen jos rengasta kääntää.....



Haluan tässä yhteydessä huomauttaa, että kyseessä ei ole minkäänlainen kippurasarvisten yleisominaisuus, vaikka sellaisen kuvan tuosta lausahduksesta voisi saada. Nimimerkille sattui sellainen kuljettajan ja ajoneuvon välinen tilanne.

----------


## Vivve

> Hellou. Täällä uusi pyöräilyä aloittava huutelee neuvoja ja selkeyttä omiin ajatuksiin. Taustasta sen verran alkaa olla 20 vuotta kun viimeksi poljettavan kaksipyöräisen päällä olen istunut. Tänä keväänä ostin (vaimon painostuksesta) käytetyn hybridin, ja perkala ku olikin mukavaa tämä pyöräily. Tavoitteena nyt onkin saada tästä itselleni säännöllinen liikunnallinen harrastus, jolla kunto kohentuisi ja painokin tippuisi. Nyt on ruholla painoa...riittävästi. Ja tästäpä johtuen aloin tähän ketjuun kirjoitella. Monet muissakin ketjuissa ovat maininneet että alkavan pyöräilijän pitäisi ostaa omaa silmää ja mieltymystä vastaavan pyörän, jolloin sillä tulisi ajeltua. 
> Omaa silmää miellyttää kippurasarvet, ja käytännön syistä pyörän olisi sovelluttava vähän kaikkeen...eli GG mulle. Ensinnäkin runkokoosta, pituutta löytyy 183 ja inseam (jos oikein mittasin) 85cm. Monet laskurit ehdottaa jopa 60 kokoista yleisemmin 58, mutta jotenkin täältä luetun mukaan lähempänä oikeaa kokoa olisi 55-56? Miten noita runkojen stackeja ja reacheja pitäisi tulkita?
> Ja jotta ei liian lyhyeksi viesti jäisi nii tässä vielä muutama vaihtoehto mitä oon miettinyt, ja sanottakoon että kaikki lähti Canyonin Grail al 7.0 kuolaamisella, joten pidetään tuota vertailukohtana, niin hinnan kuin laadun suhteen:
> - Cannondale Topstone 105
> - Kona Rove ST (onko teräsrungot ”liian” painavia?)
> - Rondo Ruut (kallis, mutta pirun hyvän näköinen)
> - On One Space Chicken (rakkautta ensisilmäyksellä!)
> Muutkin nuo Planet X:n pyöristä kiinnostaa, Full Monty, London Road. Noita tuntuisi saavan muita merkkejä pikkasen edullisemmin. Kaikista näistä tuo ”avaruuskana” kiinnostaa eniten ja siitä kiinostaisikin kuulla kokemuksia mikäli jollain sellaisia olisi, onko tuossa esim tuo hiilarirunko hyvä ottaen huomioon melko alhaisen hinnan hiilarirungoksi? 
> Kiitos ja anteeksi pitkästä viestistä! 😊



Itsellä myös gravel hakusessa ja olen katsellut tätä. XXL:n tuntien täytyy odotella hyvää tarjousta tuosta.
https://www.xxl.fi/ghost-road-rage-2...160140_1_style

----------


## Jukil

Moi, tulin leikkiin mukaan, täältä saa hienoja vinkkejä ja on erittäin asiallista keskustelua. Ensimmäistä graveliani haen, möin maantietycloni pois ja tuo linkin takana oleva fillari https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBHOLM...mystique-rival kiinnostaa. Olen suht kokematon fillaristi, onko tuo sivuilla oleva fillari mielestänne suoraan tilattavissa vai edellyttäisikö se jotain päivitystä renkaisiin tms.? Kauppapaikka vaikuttaa luotettavalla, tosin jonkin verran arveluttaa verkosta tilaaminen, esim koko. Olen 176 cm, jalan sisämitta 87 cm, saisinko jelppiä.

----------


## hphuhtin

PlanetX:stä on itselläni jäänyt täältä foorumilta mieleen se, että asiakaspalvelu on absurdin huonoa. Pyörät voi olla ok, joskin ilmeisesti vähän tekevät sitä, että ostajaa autetaan haluamaan jo tilausvaiheessa ”päivittää” osia. Esim. laittamalla riittävän halpoja osia esiasennusmalliksi.

----------


## Jukil

Ok, kiitos. Luulen että etsiskelee ainakin näin ensimmäistä g:ani kotimaan kivijalasta.

----------


## penyeach

> PlanetX:stä on itselläni jäänyt täältä foorumilta mieleen se, että asiakaspalvelu on absurdin huonoa. Pyörät voi olla ok, joskin ilmeisesti vähän tekevät sitä, että ostajaa autetaan haluamaan jo tilausvaiheessa ”päivittää” osia. Esim. laittamalla riittävän halpoja osia esiasennusmalliksi.



Planet X:stä on itselläni jäänyt oikeasti pyörän sieltä ostettuani mieleen se, että samalla hinnalla saa absurdin paljon enemmän kuin kivijalkakaupasta, ainakin jos ei brändille kovin paljon arvoa anna. On selvää, että erotus on poissa asiakkaan kädestä pitämisestä; minusta kohteena on sen takia vähän eri segmentti kuin kivijaloissa, mikä on ihan hyvä. 

Osaluettelo on tosiaan yksi asioista, jotka kannattaa ymmärtää itse.

----------


## Jukil

Mitä mieltä jos näistä pitäisi valita:
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBHOLM...mystique-rival

https://www.thebikefactory.co.uk/pro...sc-2020-model/

----------


## Vivve

> Mitä mieltä jos näistä pitäisi valita:
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBHOLM...mystique-rival
> 
> https://www.thebikefactory.co.uk/pro...sc-2020-model/



Trekin ottaisin sen takuun vuoksi + omaan silmään hienompi. Itse tosin ostaisin tuon Trekin Checkpointin ALR:n jossa parempi rengastila ja saa lokarit.

----------


## Vivve

Trekkiähän ei muuten saa tilattua netistä ollenkaan Suomeen vaan se tulee itse noutaa kivijalkamyymälästä.

----------


## kalle_a

> Hyvältä kuulostaa. Onko sulla minkäkokoinen Ragley ja mites oma pituus sekä jalan sisämitta?



Mitat on 185/86. Stemmin vaihdoin 90 >>70 mm että sain ajo-asennon mieleisekseni.

----------


## Jukil

> Trekkiähän ei muuten saa tilattua netistä ollenkaan Suomeen vaan se tulee itse noutaa kivijalkamyymälästä.



Tanks, tuntuu muutenkin varmemmalta vaihtoehdolta!

----------


## Jomppanen

> Mitä mieltä jos näistä pitäisi valita:
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBHOLM...mystique-rival
> 
> https://www.thebikefactory.co.uk/pro...sc-2020-model/



Holdsworth on kuiturungolla vs Trekin alu-runko.
Holdsworth Rival-vaihtajalla vs Trekin Apex

Trekin rengastilasta en tiedä mutta ensiasennusgummit on kaposet, Holdsworthiin mahtuu 43mm rengas ja siinä on kiinnikkeet lokareille.
Sitten Trekissä on mekaaniset jarrut. Pysähtyy se pyörä niilläkin, ei siinä mitään jos tykkää.
Holdsworthin jarrut on hydrauliset. Minulle pelkästään tuo vaijerijarru aiheuttaa sen että hylkäisin Trekin heti. Takajarrun vaijeri on vielä vedetty jarrusatulalta alaspäin niin että vaijeria pitkin vesi ja lika valuvat alaspäin jumittaen jarrua ja talvella aiheuttaa jäätymisen.

Mun listalla Trek jäis kauppaan, ei mitään jakoa tuolle kilpailijalle. Geometriakin sopii Holdsworthissa itselle. 
Geo ja rengastila/lokarit tietty sellaisia mieltymyskysymyksiä ja käyttötarkoituksesta riippuvia juttuja. 

Holdworthissa sellainen erikoisuus että Rival malliin voit tehdä päivityksiä ja muutoksia tuossa vaiheessa kun tilaat, jopa tankonauhan saa kaksivärisenä. Soittokelloa listalla ei tainnut olla.
Siellä valittiin kuitenkin myös jarrujen kätisyys, eli kumpi käsi takajarrulle ja kumpi eteen.
Force-mallissa valintoja ei olekaan ja pyörä tulee niillä palikoilla kun specseissä lukee, jarrun kätisyyttäkään ei kysytä. Force siis tulee todennäköisesti vääränkätisillä jarruilla.
Semmoisen jos lainaa kaverille niin voi fillari ja kuski tarvita molemmat ammattiauttajaa testilenkin jälkeen.

----------


## Jukil

> Holdsworth on kuiturungolla vs Trekin alu-runko.
> Holdsworth Rival-vaihtajalla vs Trekin Apex
> 
> Trekin rengastilasta en tiedä mutta ensiasennusgummit on kaposet, Holdsworthiin mahtuu 43mm rengas ja siinä on kiinnikkeet lokareille.
> Sitten Trekissä on mekaaniset jarrut. Pysähtyy se pyörä niilläkin, ei siinä mitään jos tykkää.
> Holdsworthin jarrut on hydrauliset. Minulle pelkästään tuo vaijerijarru aiheuttaa sen että hylkäisin Trekin heti. Takajarrun vaijeri on vielä vedetty jarrusatulalta alaspäin niin että vaijeria pitkin vesi ja lika valuvat alaspäin jumittaen jarrua ja talvella aiheuttaa jäätymisen.
> 
> Mun listalla Trek jäis kauppaan, ei mitään jakoa tuolle kilpailijalle. Geometriakin sopii Holdsworthissa itselle. 
> Geo ja rengastila/lokarit tietty sellaisia mieltymyskysymyksiä ja käyttötarkoituksesta riippuvia juttuja. 
> ...



Vau, hieno analyysi, kiitos! On tässä pohdittavaa.

----------


## Vivve

Ei se kuitu tee itsessään autuaaksi. On hyviä kuiturunkoja ja aivan surkeita. En minäkään tosin mekaanisia levareita ottaisi.

----------


## TheMiklu

Planet X/On-Onea on/on ollut itellä tallissa ja niillä kyllä saa pikkurahalla rakennettua kivaa ajettavaa. GG pyörän ollessa kyseessä hiilarirungon etu on vähäisempi ku vaikka maantiepyöyrän tapauksessa. Isot renkaat kuitenki tuo sitä mukavuutta ja painoero rungossa on...mitä jotain 500g max? Jos ei kilpaa ajaa niin en hirveesti ressais. Tai vaikka ajaisikin. Lisäksi halvan GG-rungon ollessa kyseessä tuo ero voi olla paljon pienempi.
No siis einivei, halpaa ajettavaa ettiessä kandee ehkä tsekata myös Ribblen CGR ja muu tarjonta.

----------


## Jukil

Jäin jumiin tuonne Planetin sivustolle, näyttäisi löytyvän hinta-laatu-suhteeltaan kohtuullisen hyvää tavaraa. Nöösi kysyy, mitä mieltä näistä kahdesta ehdokkaasta? Onko mielipiteitä, esim. jokin ominaisuus suhteessa toiseen joka kannattaisi huomioida valinnassa, muukin kuin 100 punnan hintaero?
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/EBHOLM...e-force-1-700c
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBVISB...rd-gravel-bike

----------


## MRe

^Oranssin kanssa voisi ainakin hakea Postille töihin...

----------


## penyeach

> Jäin jumiin tuonne Planetin sivustolle, näyttäisi löytyvän hinta-laatu-suhteeltaan kohtuullisen hyvää tavaraa. Nöösi kysyy, mitä mieltä näistä kahdesta ehdokkaasta? Onko mielipiteitä, esim. jokin ominaisuus suhteessa toiseen joka kannattaisi huomioida valinnassa, muukin kuin 100 punnan hintaero?
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/EBHOLM...e-force-1-700c
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBVISB...rd-gravel-bike



Holdsworthissa ei näyttäisi olevan muokkausoptioita vaan kyse lienee valmiiksi kasatusta pyörästä. Siinä on todennäköisesti brittiläisittäin takajarru vasemmalla kädellä ja etujarru oikealla. Joitakin se haittaa, toisia (mm. minua) ei. Ja asian voi tietysti melko helposti korjata.

Ja samasta hintaluokastahan löytyy vielä myös Space Chicken ja Tempest -vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## hphuhtin

Tuolla toisessa ketjussa (vai oliko se tässä) tiedettiin kertoa, että Rival-1 mallia voi muokata.

----------


## Jukil

Kiitos kommenteista, jatkan tutkailua!

----------


## Jomppanen

Pieniä eroja, joskin Vienerin tiedot on puutteellisia.
Runko on eri kuitua ja Holdsworthin runko on hieman raskaampi, siinä on integroitu istuinputken kiinnitys, läpiakseli myös takana, vähän pidempi takahaarukka ja aavistuksen loivempi ohjauskulma, rengastilavuus on myös samaten vähän isompi. Olisko se hitusen enemmän gravel kun tuo Viener?
Viener on aikamoinen myyntimenestys tai luultavammin poistuva malli kun sitä saa vain XL-kokoisena.

----------


## MRe

Eilen sitten tuli mun gräveli. Ja tietysti lähempänä kahdeksaa illalla. Se on kyllä kumma, kun kuriirifirmat ajaa aina Itä-Helsingin viimeiseksi. Ilmeisesti pelottaa tulla tänne.

No, ei kun kasaamaan fillaria. Onhan tuo hissitolppa teoriassa kätevän tuntuinen konsepti tämmöisessä(kin), mutta melko paljon ylimääräistä jumppaa satulan saamisessa oikealle korkeudelle, kun sen tolpan kaapelin kanssa pitää välpätä. Josta seurauksena myös hajonnut tolpan kiristin... vaikka momenttiavaimella väänsin joka kerta, niin silti antautui. Tosin ei kyllä mikään ihmekään, kun se on sellainen "kevennetty" malli jossa tosi ohuet rakenteet. Ja kun ei ota 100% tasaisesti siihen satulaputkeen, niin rasitus keskittyy johonkin kohtaan ja eihän se kestänyt.

No, kiristin on helppo vaihtaa, kun on hissitolppa... ehkä sitä vielä näillä lumilla pääsee ajamaankin.

----------


## Jeltsar

Tubeless kysymys: paljonko on maksimipaineet, samat kuin sisurilla? Näin niinkuin teoriassa vaikka sitten löytyisikin sopivammat matalammat paineet.

Entä sitten rengassuositus: ajot 65/35 asfalttia/hiekkaa? Hiekalle mielisi enemmän. Pyöränä ei puhtaasti gravel vaan cannondale super x cyclo, vakiona 700x33c schwalbe onex, mitkä periaatteessa ihan jees, mutta ehkä himpun leveämmät voisi olla.

----------


## Vivve

Yleensä rengasvalmistajat ilmoittavat maksimipaineet. Yleensä ovat jonkin verran pienemmät tubelessasennuksessa kuin sisurilla.

----------


## JackOja

Eikä se renkaaseen printattu maksimipaine ole se, jolla rengas rullaa parhaiten.

----------


## pyöräsimo

Onko mitään sääntöä, minkä verran maksimipaineesta pois, että rullaa parhaiten? Vaiko vain perstuntuma?

----------


## JackOja

^sehän riippuu renkaan ominaisuuksista ja kuljettajan sekä lastin painosta. Kokeilemalla selviää.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Onko mitään sääntöä, minkä verran maksimipaineesta pois, että rullaa parhaiten? Vaiko vain perstuntuma?



Perstuntuma on paras tuntuma, mutta voihan kaikenlaisia kalkulaattoreita koittaa. Itse en käytä. http://www.dorkypantsr.us/bike-tire-...alculator.html

----------


## Jeltsar

> Eikä se renkaaseen printattu maksimipaine ole se, jolla rengas rullaa parhaiten.



Ei toki, enkä ole käyttänytkään. Mietin vaan just, paljonko tubeless ylipäänsä kestää vs ilmoitettu.

----------


## KotooTöihin

Yleensähän tubeless asennuksessa renkaan sanotaan rullaavan yhtä hyvin pienemmillä paineilla. Itse huomasin ensimmäisellä kertaa ghetto tubeless kokeiluissa selvän eron rullaavuudessa. Ei enää sisuria mulle, kiitos

----------


## velib

Muutamalla foorumilaisella taisi olla On Onen Space Chicken, minkä verran niistä on kertynyt kokemusta? Mikähän on suurin rengas (650b sekä 700c) joka runkoon mahtuu? Geometria vaikuttaa gravel-pyörään hieman vanhanaikaiselta, satulaputken kulma 72,25 astetta ja keula 72,5 astetta. Jos pyörällä haluaa ajaa yhtään poluilla, kuulostaa keulakulma aika jyrkältä. En sitten tiedä paljonko sillä on merkitystä soralla.

----------


## ikispessu

> BMC:ltä on tulossa gravelpyörä vihdoin. Takaa löytyy teamelite maastopyörämalleista tuttu microtravel jousto. Löytyy lokarikiinnikkeet, 650 kiekkojen kanssa menee 47mm rengas lokareiden kanssa ja 700 kiekkojen kanssa 40mm. Hinnat taisi olla alkaen apexilla 3200 pintaa  ja lippulaiva taisi olla karvan alle kympin. Näytti kuvissa hyvältä ja aiheutti jopa pientä pyöräkuumetta.



onks tästä enempää tietoa kun bmc:n sivuilla on vaan tuota roadmachine x:ää yhdenlaisena versiona? 2299€ hintaan. 
vai onko nyt kyse jostain eri pyörästä josta ei ole vielä infoa eikä ole saatavilla?

----------


## Smo

Menisköhän tollanen vanha alu cyclo retkipyöränä telttojen yms kanssa? Taitas olla tavaratelinekiinnityskin jopa. Onkohan 52 koon CC iso jos maantiepyöräkoossa on toi sopiva? Halvalla sais ..

----------


## hphuhtin

Cyclocross (jos sellaisesta siis kyse) ei mulle ole ajoasennoltaan mikään retkipyörä, mutta ehkä oma cyclo on sitten vähän agressiivisempi ajoasennoltaan ja erilaisia saman kategorian pyöriä varmaan löytyy.

----------


## Smo

Mut ehkä sillä jonkun satunnaisen retken tekis .. tai polkis mökille .. voishan sitä sit vielä hommaa toisen pyörän retkille :::

----------


## Smo

Ei se niin jyrkälle tunnin  :Hymy:

----------


## Grr

> Menisköhän tollanen vanha alu cyclo retkipyöränä telttojen yms kanssa? Taitas olla tavaratelinekiinnityskin jopa. Onkohan 52 koon CC iso jos maantiepyöräkoossa on toi sopiva? Halvalla sais ..



Menis. Ei ku pieni. Osta pois jos halvalla saat.
Cyclot on lyhyempiä mutta korkeampia kuin maantiepyörät. Retkipyörät on pitempiä mutta matalempia (tai noin sama) kuin maantiepyörät. Rungoltaan siis, ohjaamo istuin keskiö saattaa olla sit hyvinkin lähellä toisiaan. YMMV

----------


## Smo

Ostin jo (Ei se niin jyrkälle tunnu piti kirjoittaa  :Hymy: ) Ihan sama meneekö retkipyöränä, voi sillä varmaan ajella noita arkiajojakin TMT-hiekkatie-polku meiningeissä  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> onks tästä enempää tietoa kun bmc:n sivuilla on vaan tuota roadmachine x:ää yhdenlaisena versiona? 2299€ hintaan. 
> vai onko nyt kyse jostain eri pyörästä josta ei ole vielä infoa eikä ole saatavilla?



Oli vissiin tällä viikolla julkaisutapahtuma jälleenmyyjille Italiassa, joten eiköhän sieltä kohta joku virallinenkin julkaisu tule kaikille. Kyseessä on siis täysin uusi pyörä.

----------


## palikka

Hei!
Cannondalen Topstone Sora tuli sitten hankittua M-koossa. Bikegeocalcilla tuli tutkittua, että M-koon framet Canyonin Grail AL M on hyvin lähellä toisiaan ja Canyonhan suosittelee M-kokoaan 178-184cm pitkille. Itse olen 183cm - pitkähköt jalat ja oletettavasti lyhyempi torso. Kivijalassa asioidessani toki L-koko tuli koeajettua lopulta todetakseni, että ohjaus oli laiskempi (toki erittäin stabiili sitten suoraan ajettaessa) ja L-koon hoodeilla joutui kurkottaan sen verran paljon, että stemmiä olisi varmaan joutunut 4cm lyhentämään. Kovasti M-kokonen vaikutti ennakkoluuloisesti pienempien pyörältä. Jos olisin netistä päätynyt tilaamaan (minkä tahansa) pyörän niin satavarmasti olisi liian iso tullut tilattua. Topstone M ja Grail M taitavatkin vastata runkokoon 56 pyöriä, joten ei tässä käyräsarvisten alottelijana tullut edes mitenkään pieneen mankeliiin itseä survottua.

Olen ollut todella tyytyväinen pyörään. Hydrauliset jarrut kyllä löytyy aiemmista pyöristäni niin olihan tämä tiedossa, että mekaanisista ei löydy samanlailla tehoa mutta näköjään nämäkin Promaxit osoittautuneet toistaiseksi paremmiksi mitä oletti, tosin märällä kelillä en ole ajennut. Äkkitilanteessa nämä eivät varmastikaan pysäytä, enkä muista että oisin lukkoonkaan rengasta saanut näillä koskaan.
Löytyykö mistään semi-hydroista tai miksei hyvistä täysin mekaanisista hyviä tarjouksia? TRP Spyre, TRP Hy/RD ja Giant Conduct (hirvee mötikkä) oon jollakin tasolla tutustunut.

Pyörän ostin kuitenkin täysin päivitettäväksi sekä pahimpaan kuumeeseen budjetin salliessa. Pyöräliikkeessä päästiin ihan hyvin hinnastakin sopuun. Topstonessa on magee ja laadukas runko ja ei nuo cx2.0 (maddux?) kiekotkaan itselleni ainakaan sieltä paskimmasta päästä ole. Ainakin uskottelen näin sillä samaiset vielä löytyy parin tonnin caadx ultegrasta, eikä paremmistakaan kokemusta ole. Odotellaan nyt noita Simpan GRX-kiekkoja, että minkälaista arviota niistä tihkuu. Kuitutolppa ja jarrut kuitenkin ovat todennäköisesti ensimmäisiä kunnollisia päivityksiä. Stemmin vaihdoin tänään 100->90mm vaikka menihän tuolla originaalilla vajaa 70km lenkkikin ilman kipuja vaikka meikäläisen selkä saattaa olla infernaalisen kipeä viikkotolkulla mitä tulee huonoon ajoasentoon.

Vaikka pyörässä onkin vain Sorat (sopii muuten gravel-pyörään ainakin nimeltä  :Vink: ) niin tarpeeksi hyvin näillä lykkiii; kiitos edessä olevien 46/30 jolloin skaala on tarpeeksi hyvä ja tuosta pakasta voisi vielä kutistaa 11 ja 34-hampaiset ääripäät pois, jolloin ideaali pakka itselleni olis 12-30 tai 12-32. Maasturista löytyy 1x11, joten ehkä tiedän paremmasta mutta toisaalta nää 9-speed "romut" on halpaa kulutustavaraa!

----------


## jhalmar

Tuli kasailtua listan mukainen Salsa Cutthroat ja ajokokemusta on kertynyt sen verran, että jos on etsimässä mukavaa ja monipuolista gravelpyörää niin suosittelen kyllä koeajoa. Menee erittäin kivasti hiekkatiet, hyvät polut ja jopa kestopäällystepätkät. Juurelliset ja kivikkoiset teknisemmätkin maastot onnistuu, jos on matalammat paineet renkaissa. Nämä hankalat maastot helpottuisi leveämmillä renkailla (mahtuisi 2.45” 29”), mutta tuntuu että noille satunnaisille pätkille riittää tuo 2.1” rengaskin. Runko tuntuu suodattavan pahimmat tärinät ollen kuitenkin riittävän jäykkä, kun alkaa tosissaan survomaan polkimia.
Hankin fillarin osittain korvaamaan omat maastopyörätarpeet ja on täyttänyt tämänkin aukon. Olin aluksi tilaamassa takapakaksi ethirteen 9-39 pakkaa ja tämä olisi istunut vähän paremmin omiin ajoihin kuin tuo 10-42. Tälläkin tosin pärjää.

Runko: Salsa Cutthroat L
Osasarja: Sram Force1 1x11
Jarrulevyt: SRAM Centerline X 160/140
Takapakka: SRAM XG 1175 10-42T
Kammet: Rotor Rex 2.1 INPower 175mm
Eturatas: Rotor QX1 36T
Kiekot 1327g sisältäen teipit ja venttiilit:
- Duke Lucky Jack SLS2 6ters kehät
- DT240s SP CL navat
- Etukiekko: paino 614g, 28 CX-ray, sisä-/ulkoleveys 28,2/34,2mm
- Takakiekko: paino 713g, 28 CX-Sprint, sisä-/ulkoleveys 25,9/31,6mm
Renkaat: Schwalbe Thunder Burt 2.1”
Satula: Specialized Phenom Comp 143mm
Satulatolppa: Merida carbon, voi vaihtua vielä mukavuustolppaan kuten Canyon S14 VCLS 2.0 CF.
Stemmi: S-Works 110mm
Tanko: Ritchey WCS Venturemax 42cm
Tankoteippi: Lizard Skins DSP 3.2 musta
Polkimet: Shimano XT
Pullotelineet: Elite Rocko

Paino 9,31kg

----------


## Jukil

> Tuli kasailtua listan mukainen Salsa Cutthroat ja ajokokemusta on kertynyt sen verran, että jos on etsimässä mukavaa ja monipuolista gravelpyörää niin suosittelen kyllä koeajoa. Menee erittäin kivasti hiekkatiet, hyvät polut ja jopa kestopäällystepätkät. Juurelliset ja kivikkoiset teknisemmätkin maastot onnistuu, jos on matalammat paineet renkaissa. Nämä hankalat maastot helpottuisi leveämmillä renkailla (mahtuisi 2.45” 29”), mutta tuntuu että noille satunnaisille pätkille riittää tuo 2.1” rengaskin. Runko tuntuu suodattavan pahimmat tärinät ollen kuitenkin riittävän jäykkä, kun alkaa tosissaan survomaan polkimia.
> Hankin fillarin osittain korvaamaan omat maastopyörätarpeet ja on täyttänyt tämänkin aukon. Olin aluksi tilaamassa takapakaksi ethirteen 9-39 pakkaa ja tämä olisi istunut vähän paremmin omiin ajoihin kuin tuo 10-42. Tälläkin tosin pärjää.
> 
> Runko: Salsa Cutthroat L
> Osasarja: Sram Force1 1x11
> Jarrulevyt: SRAM Centerline X 160/140
> Takapakka: SRAM XG 1175 10-42T
> Kammet: Rotor Rex 2.1 INPower 175mm
> Eturatas: Rotor QX1 36T
> ...



Hienon näköinen ja laadukas setti. Mitä tuolle kokoonpanolle tuli hintaa, noin?

----------


## jhalmar

^ Hinnat:
- Runkosetti käytettynä 1300€ (fillaritori.com)
- Kiekot 1410€ (wheel-tec.nl)
- Satulatolppa käytettynä 26€ (tori.fi)
- Rotor INPower kammet löytyi valmiina
- Loput palikat bike24/r2-bike/bike-discount

Ilman tarkempaa laskentaa menee ilmeisesti kaikkiaan 4000€:n paikkeille ja taitaa lipsahtaa vähän ylikin.

----------


## Jukil

Ok, kiitos!

----------


## stenu

Onko toi paino oikein? Meinaan, kun painaa yhtä paljon tai kai vähän enemmänkin kuin mun teräsrunkoinen ja -haarukkainen luddiittigrainderi, jossa tosin vannejarrut, mutta kiekotkin selvästi painavammat. Vai painaako Salsan runko ja haarukka jotenkin poikkeuksellisen paljon?

----------


## hitlike

> Onko toi paino oikein? Meinaan, kun painaa yhtä paljon tai kai vähän enemmänkin kuin mun teräsrunkoinen ja -haarukkainen luddiittigrainderi, jossa tosin vannejarrut, mutta kiekotkin selvästi painavammat. Vai painaako Salsan runko ja haarukka jotenkin poikkeuksellisen paljon?



Mietin myös että meikällä on crossari jossa runkoa ja haarukkaa lukuunottamatta aika karvalakkiosat (Spline R23 alukiekot, 11sp Rival 2x  voimansiirto alukammilla, järeät gummit, ja alumiini stemmi/stonga) ja kokonaisuuden  paino polkimineen on 8.1kg. Mitattu Park Toolin roikutusvaa'alla. Eihän painolla aikuisten oikeasti niin hirveästi väliä ole mutta luulisi 4:llä kiloeurolla kokonaisuuden olevan jo kevyttä kuin hattara.

----------


## hphuhtin

Lainaatteko vaakaanne mun pyörien punnitukseen, kuulostaa halvimmalta tavalta pudottaa painoa..  :Hymy:  Tämä siis yrittää olla kateellista vitsailua. Oma ajatus oli että onpa kevyt tuo 9,3kg. (Ja hieno musta pyörä).

----------


## Jukil

Tekniikan Maailman 1500 €:n Gravel-pyörien testissä voittajaksi arvostetun Canyonin miinuksena oli ”kova ajotuntuma”. Kertokaa nöösille, mikä tuohon vaikuttaa ja minkälaisessa gravelissa olisi sitten ei niin kova ajotuntuma?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Cutthroat on kuitenkin käytännössä maastopyörä, jonka geo on muokattu kippuratangolle sopivaksi. Rengastilaakin on ihan eri tavalla kuin normaaleissa crossareissa/graveleissa ja veikkaan rungonkin olevan sitä myöten vähän normaalia jäsympää tekoa. Siksi se varmaan painaakin enemmän varsinkin isommissa koossa. Minusta tuo on täysjäykäksi maasturiksi ihan kevyt.

----------


## Puskis

> Löytyykö mistään semi-hydroista tai miksei hyvistä täysin mekaanisista hyviä tarjouksia? TRP Spyre, TRP Hy/RD ja Giant Conduct (hirvee mötikkä) oon jollakin tasolla tutustunut.



Juin Tech R1 eBaysta taitaa olla hinta-laatusuhteeltaan paras vaihtoehto.

----------


## jhalmar

> Onko toi paino oikein? Meinaan, kun painaa yhtä paljon tai kai vähän enemmänkin kuin mun teräsrunkoinen ja -haarukkainen luddiittigrainderi, jossa tosin vannejarrut, mutta kiekotkin selvästi painavammat. Vai painaako Salsan runko ja haarukka jotenkin poikkeuksellisen paljon?



Olettaisin vaa’an näyttävän kutakuinkin oikein. Muuta kevyehköähän tuossa ei lopulta ole kuin kiekot ja pullotelineet. Ei oikein suoraan keksi, että mistä tuota lähtisi suurempia määriä keventelemään kun tehomittaus on kiva säilyttää kuitenkin. Satulasta sais varmaan helpoiten vähän reilummin pois. Jos löytyy kohtuuhintaisia ratkaisuja esim. 1kg painonpudotukseen, niin otan oikeasti ilolla ja mielenkiinnolla vastaan. Tosin tanko saa olla tuommoinen riittävän leveä flareversio. Ja tankoteippi paksua jöllikkää. Ei tuo ajossa raskaalta tunnu, mutta sais tietysti kevyempikin olla  :Vink: 

Runko 1595g, haarukka 692g, läpiakselit 36/38g, kiekot 1327g, renkaat yhteensä 1123g + yhteensä yli 120g litkua, takapakka 338g, tanko 287g, kammet ilman ratasta yli 550g. Ja muut hilut päälle. Ja tuo alustemmi löytyi valmiiksi hyllystä ja tankojan on myös alumiinia, koska juuri tuo alaotteen ”ergo”muoto piti saada testiin.

muok. Ja kävin vielä punnitsemassa toisella vaa’alla saman tuloksen kun aloin itsekin epäilemään

----------


## palikka

> Juin Tech R1 eBaysta taitaa olla hinta-laatusuhteeltaan paras vaihtoehto.



Mjoo. Tutkittuani näitä nämä esintyyvät monesti negatiivisessa valossa jarrumäntien jumittaessa kiinni lenkin aikana. Oikeastaan kehitystä muutenkaan ei enää ole vuosin mekaanisissa ja semi-hydroissa ollut niin ehkäpä kattelen jostain tarpeeksi halvat (spyret) ja sitten joskus koko voimansiirto täyshydraulisineen uusiksi.

----------


## Mohkku

> Tekniikan Maailman 1500 €:n Gravel-pyörien testissä voittajaksi arvostetun Canyonin miinuksena oli ”kova ajotuntuma”. Kertokaa nöösille, mikä tuohon vaikuttaa ja minkälaisessa gravelissa olisi sitten ei niin kova ajotuntuma?



Canyonia en ole ajanut tai muutenkaan pyörää tutkinut, joten kommentoin vain yleisellä tasolla.

Kovuus tulee yhtälöstä, jossa on mukana runko, haarukka, kiekot ja renkaat. Rungossa ja haarukassa vaikuttaa materiaali, mitoitus ja muotoilu. Kiekoissa korkeampi vanne on yleensä kovempi kuin matalampi ja ehkä pinnojen määräkin voi vaikuttaa. Tietysti myös pinnojen laatu/paksuuskin on yksi tekijä, kun lähdetään hiuksia halkomaan. 

Tästä kaikesta seuraa, että kovuuden tunnistaminen paperitietojen perusteella on jokseenkin mahdotonta. Ainoa mahdollisuus taitaa olla koeajo ja silloinkin pitää tietää, millä reagaspaineilla ajetaan. Toisaalta Canyonin kohdallakin kannattaa yrittää selvittää, onko pyörä omiin tarpeisiin liian kova. TM:n toteamus on vain vartaus muihin testipyöriin ja se taas on eri asia kuin sinun kriteerisi.

Renkailla voi yrittää kompensoida kovuutta eli mahdollisimman notkeakylkinen mahdollisimman pienillä paineilla syö kovuutta. Mutta määritelmä "mahdollisimman" kannattaa skaalata omiin tarkoituksiin. Esimerkiksi en pidä järkevänä tehdä kovasta pyörästä mukavaa 40mm renkailla ja 2,5 barin paineilla asfalttipainotteisessa ajossa, vaikka tuollainen teknisesti olisikin mahdollista.

----------


## Jukil

> Canyonia en ole ajanut tai muutenkaan pyörää tutkinut, joten kommentoin vain yleisellä tasolla.
> 
> Kovuus tulee yhtälöstä, jossa on mukana runko, haarukka, kiekot ja renkaat. Rungossa ja haarukassa vaikuttaa materiaali, mitoitus ja muotoilu. Kiekoissa korkeampi vanne on yleensä kovempi kuin matalampi ja ehkä pinnojen määräkin voi vaikuttaa. Tietysti myös pinnojen laatu/paksuuskin on yksi tekijä, kun lähdetään hiuksia halkomaan. 
> 
> Tästä kaikesta seuraa, että kovuuden tunnistaminen paperitietojen perusteella on jokseenkin mahdotonta. Ainoa mahdollisuus taitaa olla koeajo ja silloinkin pitää tietää, millä reagaspaineilla ajetaan. Toisaalta Canyonin kohdallakin kannattaa yrittää selvittää, onko pyörä omiin tarpeisiin liian kova. TM:n toteamus on vain vartaus muihin testipyöriin ja se taas on eri asia kuin sinun kriteerisi.
> 
> Renkailla voi yrittää kompensoida kovuutta eli mahdollisimman notkeakylkinen mahdollisimman pienillä paineilla syö kovuutta. Mutta määritelmä "mahdollisimman" kannattaa skaalata omiin tarkoituksiin. Esimerkiksi en pidä järkevänä tehdä kovasta pyörästä mukavaa 40mm renkailla ja 2,5 barin paineilla asfalttipainotteisessa ajossa, vaikka tuollainen teknisesti olisikin mahdollista.



Kiitos, hyviä pointteja. Tuo Canyon täytyy unohtaa jos mielin radalle vielä tämän kesän aikana. Sieltä on asiakaspalvelusta saamani tiedon mukaan tulossa pienin muutoksin uusi versio, jonka tilaukset alkavat lokakuussa.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Esimerkiksi en pidä järkevänä tehdä kovasta pyörästä mukavaa 40mm renkailla ja 2,5 barin paineilla asfalttipainotteisessa ajossa, vaikka tuollainen teknisesti olisikin mahdollista.



Olisin aivan eri mieltä. 38mm (mitattu leveys) Gravelking SK sisurittomana 2,5 barisena on aika optimi yli 90kg kuskin alla asfaltilla.
Verrokkina myös 23mm gummeilla olevaa maantiepyörää.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## hsr

Tähän haluaisin kommentoida, että minusta pyörän ei tarvitse olla sohva.

----------


## SotkuPekka

Kai silläkin on merkitystä ajaako 40 minuuttia vai 4 tuntia. Mukavaan runkoon riittää kapeampikin rengas.

----------


## Mohkku

Kuten pyöräilyssä yleensä, tuotakin yksityiskohtaa voi tosiaan tarkastella monelta kantilta ja siinä yhden kokema optimi ole sama toiselle. Mutta jos jollekin rungon kovuudella ei ole merkitystä, koska sen saa piiloon pehmeillä renkailla, silloin asia on ok. Minä en asfaltilla noin pehmeällä renkaalla ajele. Sekin pitäisi olla ok. Ajomatkallakin on merkitystä, mutta itse en pyörää hankkiessani yritä speksata, montako 4 tunnin lenkkiä sillä joskus ehkä aion ajaa, vai tyydynkö 40 minuutin lenkkeihin. Minulle pyörä on useiden vuosien mittainen hankinta ja siinä ajassa tarpeetkin saattaa muuttua.

----------


## TheMiklu

Totta mutta julistaa noin ehdottomasti gummeista&paineista ketjussa, jossa käsitellään pyöriä joidenka perusominaisuus on sekä rullaavuus epätasaisella&mukavuus.

Paras tietysti mukava runko plus ne oikeat paineet.

Veikkaan, että aika moni on sitä mieltä, ettei GG/allroad-jutussa ole edes välttämättä kyse niinkään pyörätyypistä vaan rengasteknologian kehityskulusta.

----------


## Hebe

Noin 10 vuotta sitten hain gg pyörän tapaista. Renkaiden puolesta olisi onnistunut, mutta cc rungot oli kisakireitä tai muusta syystä Plääh. Nyt on pyörähuoneessa kaksi sopivaa pyörää, toisen ostin gg innostuksen alkuvaiheessa. Siihen sitten sopinutkaan 35mm Marathon winter niin tuli rinnalle toinen johon mahtuu leveämpikin nastarengas. Ensinmäinen on nyt sitten retkikäytössä kesälomalla ja toisella ajetaan ympärivuoden

----------


## MRe

^^Oma kokemus fitatusta Focuksen CC:stä vs. Marin Gestalt X11 (gravel) - sen miten nyt tuohon Mariniin ehti 20 km matkalla tutustua -, niin ero on (mulle) kuin yöllä ja päivällä. Focuksella en juurikaan pystynyt ajamaan alaotteella, koska a) maha ja b) niska. Sen sijaan Marinilla moinen onnistui aivan helposti ja mukavan tuntuisesti.

Eli kyllä gravel vs CC on kyse myös runkogeometriasta eikä pelkästään paksummista renkaista. Ja CC:t on ilmeisesti enemmän kisakäyttöön, kun taas gravelit bikepackingiin ja hiekkatiekiertelyyn omalla ajalla.

----------


## jii.haanpaa

^Ei välttämättä maailman onnistunein fittaus, pyörä- tai kokovalinta muutenkaan, jos ei alaotteelta ajamaan pysty.

----------


## Jugi

Onkos foorumilla Ragley trig gravel pyörän omistajia? Alkoi kyseinen pyörä kiinnostaa jokapaikan höyläksi millä ajelisin työmatkat, peruslenkkeily, kauppareissut ja lastenkuljetukset.

Kyseessä olisi itselle eka kippurasarvi ja oikea koko hieman hakusessa. Asetun kahden koon väliin 181/84cm mitoilla joten runkokoko 52 vai 55?

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/ragley-trig-gravel-bike-2019/

----------


## stenu

> Eli kyllä gravel vs CC on kyse myös runkogeometriasta eikä pelkästään paksummista renkaista. Ja CC:t on ilmeisesti enemmän kisakäyttöön, kun taas gravelit bikepackingiin ja hiekkatiekiertelyyn omalla ajalla.



Selkeästi tarve uudelle pyörägenrelle: gravpacking-pyörät.

Meinaan, kun alkuperäinen gravelpyörä oli kyllä ihan selkeästi kilpapyörä eli gravelkilpailuihin optimoitu pyörä. Jostain syystä evoluutio sitten synnyttikin siitä sekasukuisen maantie-, retki-, cyclocross- ja maastopyörän välimuodon, jolla voi tehdä vähän kaikkea. Vähän niinkuin 90-luvun hybridipyörät. Parin vuoden päästä tuotekehitys- ja markkinointiosastot yhteistuumin nauraa partaansa, kun valtaosa pyöräilijöistä on saatu huijattua ostamaan muodikkaat monikäyttöpyörät ja sitten voidaankin kääntää kelkka taas siihen suuntaan, että ei tuollaisilla yleishybrideillä ole mitään virkaa, kun ne ei ole varsinaisesti hyviä oikein mihinkään käyttöön. Vakavasti harrastuksensa ottavalla tosipyöräilijällä tulee olla vähintään gravrace-pyörä gravelkisoja varten, gravroad-pyörä sekalaiseen vapaamuotoiseen lenkkeilyyn, gravpackin-pyörä soratieretkeilyyn ja ehkäpä vielä gravadventure-pyöräkin vähemmän ajetuilla poluilla seikkailemiseen.

(puolisarkastinen totuus)

= )

----------


## hphuhtin

^näinhän se menee, oli laji mikä tahansa  :Vink:

----------


## Uphill

Hello! Kiitos tämänkin ketjun uusi kulkine löytyi ja nyt alla GT Grade Carbon. 

Saa nähdä painottuuko ajot lopulta enemmän tielle ja työmatkalle kuin graveliin, mutta joka tapauksessa lähtöajatus oli se että pyörällä pääsee hiekkatielle ja sorallekin halutessaan joten myös "avaus" ja ensimmäinen viesti tähän ketjuun, josta eniten inspiraatiota löytyi.  :Leveä hymy:  Voin laittaa kokemuksia kun kilometrejä kertyy, jos jollain muulla sama laite harkinnassa. 

Kuva ensimmäiseltä illalta kun pyörä saapui perjantaina, pieniä haasteita oli käyttöön saamisessa toimittaneesta verkkokaupasta johtuen - mutta Sellon Pyörän kiitettävällä avustuksella lopulta tänään pyörä alla oikeasti.  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Ketjua jonkin verran lukeneena ja kymmeniä tuhansia kilometrejä hiekkateillä vääränlaisella kalustolla ajaneena rupesin miettimään, että pitäisiköhän laittaa kokeiluun joku teräsrunkoinen 650 kiekoilla oleva enemmän gravelgeolla oleva pyörä. Genesis Fugio voisi olla yksi vaihtoehto tai joku Surly on aina COOL ja sopii partasuun perseen alle. Viime vuodet menty hiekkatielenkit kuvan pyörällä, mutta haluaisin olla sceneuskottava gravelmies, joten onkohan se otettava lompakko taskusta ja ostohousut kaapista..??

Lähetetty minun COR-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kalle_a

> Onkos foorumilla Ragley trig gravel pyörän omistajia? Alkoi kyseinen pyörä kiinnostaa jokapaikan höyläksi millä ajelisin työmatkat, peruslenkkeily, kauppareissut ja lastenkuljetukset.
> 
> Kyseessä olisi itselle eka kippurasarvi ja oikea koko hieman hakusessa. Asetun kahden koon väliin 181/84cm mitoilla joten runkokoko 52 vai 55?
> 
> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/ragley-trig-gravel-bike-2019/



Hep, täällä paraikaa Virossa kuuden päivän turneella. Ei se Ragley Adventure tänään ainaskaan veteen sulannut😉
Mulla koko L/55 ja omat mitat 185/86.stemmin vaihdoin 90mm-70 mm.
Wigleltä tuli oma pyöräkin ja sen verran fuskasivat että edessä jarruletkua ei oo lyhennetty vaan se kiertää runkoon kerran, eipä se mua haittaa ja tuskin sitä tuun lyhentämään. Ragley on tälle reissulle lastattu kahdella sivulaukulla ja yksi laukku on niiden päällä. Paino tuntuu lähinnä paikoillaan käsittelyssä, ajossa ei mua häiritse.

----------


## X-terra

Vaikka Canyonin Grail vaikuttaa hyvältä, niin olen alkanut miettimään enemmän ja enemmän Rosen Backroadia, kun yleispyörää olen hankkimassa. Pääsyinä on se, että pyörää saa muokattua tilatessa hieman enemmän omien visioiden mukaiseksi ja myöskin se, että siinä on normaali tanko ja stemmi, jolloin koon hienosäätö on hieman helpompaa stemmin pituutta säätelemällä. Rose suosittelee 178 senttiselle kooksi 54:sta, joka lienee oikea. 83 senttisellä jalan sisämitalla saattaisi 57 senttinen Backroad olla varsin ikävä....

Vaikka tarjontaa on vaikka kuinka paljon niin noihin kahteen olen rajannut oman mallistoni. Budjetti on 2500-3000€ josta en voi tinkiä ylöspäin. Sillä pitäisi saada myös tarakka, lokarit, mittarit ym, mitä pyörään nyt kuitenkin tulee hankittua. 

Onko Backroadin hankkineet olleet tyytyväisiä hankintaan, mitä hyvää ja mitä huonoa?

----------


## MRe

> ^Ei välttämättä maailman onnistunein fittaus, pyörä- tai kokovalinta muutenkaan, jos ei alaotteelta ajamaan pysty.



No, sanoin että "juurikaan", eli se ei tuntunut hyvältä. Muuten runkokoko oli sopiva (54 cm, kuski 173). Sama runkokoko nyt Marinissa.

----------


## MRe

> (puolisarkastinen totuus)
> 
> = )



Valitettavan totta.

----------


## MRe

> Hello! Kiitos tämänkin ketjun uusi kulkine löytyi ja nyt alla GT Grade Carbon.



Uuhh... on se nätti.

----------


## kaakku

Nätti GT, vielä kun jarruletkun laittais menemään oikeaa kautta.

edit: luulin toki ensin että tämä oli uusittu Grade, mutta olikin vanhempaa vuosikertaa.

----------


## Uphill

> Uuhh... on se nätti.



Thanks! Toistaiseksi myös rullaa hyvin.  :Leveä hymy: 





> Nätti GT, vielä kun jarruletkun laittais menemään oikeaa kautta.
> 
> edit: luulin toki ensin että tämä oli uusittu Grade, mutta olikin vanhempaa vuosikertaa.



Hmm. Tosta haarukan edessä olevasta kiinnikkeestä se vaikuttaa menevän ”vakiona”, ei kovin nätti ratkaisu toki ja melko lähellä rengasta edessä. Pitää tutkia saisko fiksummin.

Vai meinasitko taakse meneviä letkuja? Siinä tosiaan etuvaihtaja kiertää samalta (eli väärältä) puolelta takajarrun ja -vaihtajan kanssa, yksi monista mielenkiintoisista ratkaisuista toimittaneen verkkokaupan kasaajan toimesta.  :Vihainen:  Pahimmat - etuvaihtaja (derailleur) säätämättä, jarrut säädetty huonosti, ohjainlaakeri löysällä/irti - hoidatin jo kuntoon lähimmässä GT:tä myyvässä liikkeessä toimittaneen yrityksen piikkiin, mutta toi valitettavasti jäi. Pitänee hoitaa jossain vaiheessa.

Ja tosiaan vanha malli oli valinta kun irtosi hyvään hintaan tässä vaiheessa kautta.  :Hymy:

----------


## fob

Tällä on soratiet ajeltu. Maistuu niin hyvin, että täpärillä maastossa ajo on jäänyt muutamaan kertaan.

----------


## TheMiklu

BTW 2006 vuodelta olevaan Rossanon Crossiin mahtuu 50mm gummit. Geo kyllä lähestyy CC-maailmaa mutta on oltu aikaansa edellä! Ööö siis muoti  :Leveä hymy: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## makton

> Vaikka Canyonin Grail vaikuttaa hyvältä, niin olen alkanut miettimään enemmän ja enemmän Rosen Backroadia, kun yleispyörää olen hankkimassa. Pääsyinä on se, että pyörää saa muokattua tilatessa hieman enemmän omien visioiden mukaiseksi ja myöskin se, että siinä on normaali tanko ja stemmi, jolloin koon hienosäätö on hieman helpompaa stemmin pituutta säätelemällä. Rose suosittelee 178 senttiselle kooksi 54:sta, joka lienee oikea. 83 senttisellä jalan sisämitalla saattaisi 57 senttinen Backroad olla varsin ikävä....
> 
> Vaikka tarjontaa on vaikka kuinka paljon niin noihin kahteen olen rajannut oman mallistoni. Budjetti on 2500-3000€ josta en voi tinkiä ylöspäin. Sillä pitäisi saada myös tarakka, lokarit, mittarit ym, mitä pyörään nyt kuitenkin tulee hankittua. 
> 
> Onko Backroadin hankkineet olleet tyytyväisiä hankintaan, mitä hyvää ja mitä huonoa?



Itse olen 183cm pitkä, 88cm inseamilla ja alla 57 koon backroad. En sinuna ainakaan harkitsisi 57 koon runkoa. Näin miltei 2v jälkeenkään oikein keksi mitään moitittavaa backroadista. Todella monipuolinen pyörä, riittävän rennolla geometrialla. Mahtuu leveääkin rengasta. Itsellä on alla 43mm gravelking sk:t (40mm todellisuudessa).

----------


## X-terra

Kiitos, vahvistit näkemystäni ja hyvin todennäköisesti tilaan tuon 54 Backroadin. Vähän tuo 105/ultegra mietityttää, mutta luultavasti ultegraan päädyn.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tosta haarukan edessä olevasta kiinnikkeestä se vaikuttaa menevän ”vakiona”, ei kovin nätti ratkaisu toki ja melko lähellä rengasta edessä. Pitää tutkia saisko fiksummin.



Se kiinnike on ihan jees, mutta sen letkun pitäisi kiertää jarrusatulalle sieltä etuhaarukan sisäpuolelta...   :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ketjua jonkin verran lukeneena ja kymmeniä tuhansia kilometrejä hiekkateillä vääränlaisella kalustolla ajaneena rupesin miettimään, että pitäisiköhän laittaa kokeiluun joku teräsrunkoinen 650 kiekoilla oleva enemmän gravelgeolla oleva pyörä. Genesis Fugio voisi olla yksi vaihtoehto tai joku Surly on aina COOL ja sopii partasuun perseen alle. Viime vuodet menty hiekkatielenkit kuvan pyörällä, mutta haluaisin olla sceneuskottava gravelmies, joten onkohan se otettava lompakko taskusta ja ostohousut kaapista..??
> 
> Lähetetty minun COR-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tuo kannattaa ajaa suoraan järveen. Tuollaista vääräoppista laitetta ei varmasti kukaan huoli.

----------


## MRe

> Tuo kannattaa ajaa suoraan järveen. Tuollaista vääräoppista laitetta ei varmasti kukaan huoli.



Ei noita järveen saa ajaa. Tai ainakin upotuspaikka pitää puomittaa öljyn takia ja merkata karttoihin, ettei verkot jää siihen kiinni. Se pitää purkaa osiin ja viedä eri suunnilla kaupunkia oleviin keräysastioihin. Ainoana ongelmana runko, joka pitää pätkiä 30 cm pätkiksi, jotta menee metallinkeräyksen laatikon suusta läpi.

Vai onko kuiturunko? Riihimäelle.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Kuitua on valitettavasti, joten on ns. ongelmajätettä.

----------


## Samiaani

> ^ Kuitua on valitettavasti, joten on ns. ongelmajätettä.



Huhhuh, kuulostaa hankalalta. Mää voin tässä uhrautua kyllä. Sun ei tarvi kun maksaa postit niin hoitelen kierrätykset. Pääset helpolla... 



Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Samiaani

> Hello! Kiitos tämänkin ketjun uusi kulkine löytyi ja nyt alla GT Grade Carbon.



Hyvä ostos ja upee väri!. Itsellä 2018 Alu Grade ja selkeesti tulee eniten kilsoja tän kanssa! Voin vaan kuvitella kuinka hauska tää kuitunen versio on!

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rosco

Onkos foorumilaisilla kellään tota Alpkitin Sonder Caminoa titaanisena? Kokemuksia kuunnellaan! 

Suunnittelen tässä Straggleristä poissiirtymistä vähän kevyempään pyörään.

----------


## Uphill

> Se kiinnike on ihan jees, mutta sen letkun pitäisi kiertää jarrusatulalle sieltä etuhaarukan sisäpuolelta...



Ah joo, totta. Ei oo ihan ollu paras päivä tämänkään osalta pyörän kasaajalla ennen toimitusta. 





> Hyvä ostos ja upee väri!. Itsellä 2018 Alu Grade ja selkeesti tulee eniten kilsoja tän kanssa! Voin vaan kuvitella kuinka hauska tää kuitunen versio on!
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Thanks! Kiva kuulla että Grade toiminut. Väri mietitytti kuvissa, mutta onneksi ehdin näkemään livenä ennen tilausta ja olin myyty.  :Hymy:  

Hyvin rullannut tähän mennessä, eka kuitupyörä itsellä joten siinä mielessä vertailupohjaa kevyistä pyöristä ei juuri ole.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Se on onneksi minuutin homma laittaa se letku sieltä sisäpuolelta kiertämään, no biggie. Miten myyjä oli muuten jättänyt jarrut säätämättä? Noissa Gradeissa on vakiona tosi pitkä stemmi, olikohan peräti 120mm. Itsellä lähti se ensimmäisenä vaihtoon.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Vakavasti harrastuksensa ottavalla tosipyöräilijällä tulee olla vähintään gravrace-pyörä gravelkisoja varten, gravroad-pyörä sekalaiseen vapaamuotoiseen lenkkeilyyn, gravpackin-pyörä soratieretkeilyyn ja ehkäpä vielä gravadventure-pyöräkin vähemmän ajetuilla poluilla seikkailemiseen.
> 
> (puolisarkastinen totuus)
> 
> = )



Täyttä sarkasmia ja myös totta. 

Terveiset täältä Hollannista, jossa nyt ehtootuopilla ajettuani maan maastoissa tämän päivän. Täällähän on metsäreittejäkin (joita ei ole paljon) osittain asfaltoitu. Mutta noista pyöristä. Ostin aikanaan bikepacking-kuvissa esiintyneen räikeänkeltaisen Kinesiksen rungon. Oli vähän turhan jäykkä/kova makuuni noin normikäytössä verrattuna esimerkiksi myös täällä mainittuun kuitu-Gradeen. Mutta kun Kinesikseen laittoi teltat ja muut matkatarvikkeet päälle niin tuntuupa jämäkältä. Ei notku eikä heilu edes putkelta ajettaessa kamat päällä. Eli jos ei pyörä ollut ihan sitä mitä odotin, niin muutetaan sitten käyttötarkoitusta.

----------


## Pexi

CGR Ti kasassa ja tässä illansuun ensimmäisellä koeajolla. Hienosäätöpalikoita odotellessa ajetaan tällaisena, vaikka hyvältä tuntuukin. Pyörä ei ole maailman nopein, mutta on se nopeampi kuin kuskinsa.

----------


## Trent

> CGR Ti kasassa ja tässä illansuun ensimmäisellä koeajolla. Hienosäätöpalikoita odotellessa ajetaan tällaisena, vaikka hyvältä tuntuukin. Pyörä ei ole maailman nopein, mutta on se nopeampi kuin kuskinsa.



No nyt on kyllä komea pyörä. Itsekin olen alkanut pyörimään Ribblen sivuilla kuolaamassa CGRiä, kiitos TheMiklulle Ribblen esiin tuomisesta. Pähkäilen alumiinisen CGR Al ja teräksisen CGR 725 välillä, kumpi mahtaisi olla parempi yksin ajavalle harrastajalle? Syystä tai toisesta mieltymys on nyt kääntynyt 650b renkaisiin ja SRAM 1x vaihtoehtoihin. Mitkä muuten on Apex ja Rival osasarjojen merkittävimmät erot? Ainakin Ribblelle noiden välillä on melkoisen suuri hintaero, onko apex ns. good enough?

----------


## Marsusram

Mykistävän hieno tuo Pexin pyörä. Sanoisin että taideteos, "work of art". Kelpuuttaisin seinälle.
Jos se vielä toimiikin, niin se kaikki on extraa.

----------


## Pexi

Kylläpäs sitä nyt kehutaan, kiitosta vaan! Yritän olla pilaamatta hyvää aihiota liialla jatkotuunauksella...

----------


## jhalmar

> CGR Ti kasassa ja tässä illansuun ensimmäisellä koeajolla. Hienosäätöpalikoita odotellessa ajetaan tällaisena, vaikka hyvältä tuntuukin. Pyörä ei ole maailman nopein, mutta on se nopeampi kuin kuskinsa.



Kaunis pyörä. Onko mahdollista saada painolukemia?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Vaikka varastosta löytyy Canyon Infllite AL gravel-renkailla, niin tuunailin 29" maasturista jonkinmoisen gravel-version. Renkaiksi Thunder Burtit, 100 mm Foksin tilalle jäykkä keula ja sitten vielä hiukan isompi eturatas.
Eilen testilenkkinä 3.5 tuntia ajelua Niihama-Atala-Kangasala latupohjilla, niin kylläpäs oli mukavaa. Jotenkin vaan maasturin ohjaustanko ja vaihteet istuu mun käteen paremmin kuin kilpuritanko Sram-vivuilla.  :Cool: 

Mutta eihän se mun Kinesis niin nätti ole kuin nuo pyörät tuossa edellä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexi

> Kaunis pyörä. Onko mahdollista saada painolukemia?



Toi mun pyörävaaka on ollut aika huonossa hapessa viime aikoina. Se kai suuttu kun lopetin noi weight watchers hommat ja ostin 25 kiloisen sähköpyörän. Mutta katsotaan jos saisin sen lepyteltyä palvelukseen titaanin kimalluksen avulla.

----------


## MRe

> CGR Ti kasassa ja tässä illansuun ensimmäisellä koeajolla. Hienosäätöpalikoita odotellessa ajetaan tällaisena, vaikka hyvältä tuntuukin. Pyörä ei ole maailman nopein, mutta on se nopeampi kuin kuskinsa.



Kammet väärässä asennossa, ei jatkoon.

Koita pitää hieman kauemmin ajokuntoisena kuin mun 20 km. Uusia kiekkoja odotellessa... Noi Ribblen 650Bx47 -kiekot taitaa tosin kestää hieman enemmän runtua kuin 700Cx37. Toisaalta ei se kuskin lähes sata kiloakaan auttanut.

Mitäs meinasit hienosäätää? Aika valmiiltahan tuo jo näyttää. Itse hankin vielä wattimittarin omiin Rival-kampiin.

----------


## Pexi

> Kammet väärässä asennossa, ei jatkoon.
> 
> Koita pitää hieman kauemmin ajokuntoisena kuin mun 20 km. Uusia kiekkoja odotellessa... Noi Ribblen 650Bx47 -kiekot taitaa tosin kestää hieman enemmän runtua kuin 700Cx37. Toisaalta ei se kuskin lähes sata kiloakaan auttanut.
> 
> Mitäs meinasit hienosäätää? Aika valmiiltahan tuo jo näyttää. Itse hankin vielä wattimittarin omiin Rival-kampiin.



No, se on vähän semmosta, kun puolisokea sähläämällä valokuvaa ukkosen vyöryessä ryskäten jo vuoren päältä. Ei ihan nappiin kuvaukset mennyt, mutta alas kotiin ehdin lasketella ennen sadetta.

Tilauksessa on uudet polkimet, satulatolppa, pullotelineitä, litkua, tubeless-venoja ja garminin stemmitulppapidike ainakin. Toiset, keveämmät kiekot suunnittelussa. Mistä päästäänkin tähän @jhalmar:n punnituskysymykseen:

Kiitos @jhalmar, en varmaan olisi jaksanut käydä punnitushommiin, ellet olisi kysynyt. Alla tuloksia (joihin kannattaa suhtautua hieman varauksella, vaa'an tarkkuus on kyseenalainen).

- Pyörä yllä olevan kuvan mukaisena, mutta vesipulloitta ja ilman syöttöboxia stemmin takana:  10.91 kg
- Etukiekko renkaineen, ilman akselia: 1.80 kg
- Takakiekko renkaineen ja kasetteineen, ilman akselia: 2.47 kg
- Hissitolppa: 0.63 kg

Rengasasennukset ovat sisärenkaallisia ja noi Hope:n kiekot mallia maataistelukone eli enduro, 32 holkitettua pinnaa kussakin vanteessa, mun käyttöön varmaan aivan overkill.

----------


## stenu

Yksivaihdegrindaus on ihan parasta grindausta just nyt:

----------


## Jami2003

Voitteko paljastaa mulle mihin ihmeeseen tarttee hissitolppaa grindauksessa?

----------


## hitlike

> Hello! Kiitos tämänkin ketjun uusi kulkine löytyi ja nyt alla GT Grade Carbon. 
> 
> Saa nähdä painottuuko ajot lopulta enemmän tielle ja työmatkalle kuin graveliin, mutta joka tapauksessa lähtöajatus oli se että pyörällä pääsee hiekkatielle ja sorallekin halutessaan joten myös "avaus" ja ensimmäinen viesti tähän ketjuun, josta eniten inspiraatiota löytyi.  Voin laittaa kokemuksia kun kilometrejä kertyy, jos jollain muulla sama laite harkinnassa. 
> 
> Kuva ensimmäiseltä illalta kun pyörä saapui perjantaina, pieniä haasteita oli käyttöön saamisessa toimittaneesta verkkokaupasta johtuen - mutta Sellon Pyörän kiitettävällä avustuksella lopulta tänään pyörä alla oikeasti.



Komea peli. Ajoasento ainakin aika extremepysty vai näyttääkö vaan kuvassa, onko kahvat peräti samalla korkeudella kuin penkki?

----------


## JackOja

> ... pullotelineitä, ...



Hyvä. Nuo lelumiinitelineet tökkii silmään titskupyörässä.

Hieno fillari on.

----------


## Pexi

> Voitteko paljastaa mulle mihin ihmeeseen tarttee hissitolppaa grindauksessa?



Toki, no probs! Tartteetko perusteluja vaimollesi saadaksesi luvan hissitolpan hankkimiseen vai oman motivaation nostamiseenko kyselet?

Reaalimaailmassa tietenkään hissitolppaa ei TARTTE mihinkään, jos ei elantonsa vuoksi rymyä alamäkiromeikkoja. Mutta kokolailla ykköslaitteesta kyse noin muuten, onhan se gravel ilman hissitolppaa sellanen menneen maailman tuulahdus.

----------


## Pexi

> Nuo lelumiinitelineet tökkii silmään titskupyörässä.



Niinpä. Sen lisäksi siinä on kuulemma sellanen galvaaninen pari, jonka synnyttämä sähkövirta kirvelee palleissa ja munaskuissa.

----------


## Mohkku

Upea on tuo titaanipyörä, hienoin minkä nyt heti muistan. Ihan tietämättömänä  kuitenkin kyselen, että miksi päädyit tuohon materiaaliin, kun vastaavalla kokoonpanolla teräksellä pääsee samaan painoon?

----------


## Tukkasotka

@Pexi mitkä nuo jarrulevyt ovat?

----------


## Pexi

> Upea on tuo titaanipyörä, hienoin minkä nyt heti muistan. Ihan tietämättömänä  kuitenkin kyselen, että miksi päädyit tuohon materiaaliin, kun vastaavalla kokoonpanolla teräksellä pääsee samaan painoon?



Ei kai siinä mitään järkisyytä ole. Mulla on tallissa ennestään alumiini-, hiilikuitu- ja teräsrunkoisia romuja ja tämä nyt vaan hitsasi silmään ja elämäntilanteeseen. "Mmmm, shiny!" tiesi jo Homer Simpsonkin aika kauan sitten.

----------


## Pexi

> @Pexi mitkä nuo jarrulevyt ovat?



Tilauskupongin mukaan "2 x Sram Rotor Centreline 160mm - CL"

----------


## Tukkasotka

No ei kyllä ainakaan visualiteetin mukaan ole.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jami2003

> Toki, no probs! Tartteetko perusteluja vaimollesi saadaksesi luvan hissitolpan hankkimiseen vai oman motivaation nostamiseenko kyselet?
> 
> Reaalimaailmassa tietenkään hissitolppaa ei TARTTE mihinkään, jos ei elantonsa vuoksi rymyä alamäkiromeikkoja. Mutta kokolailla ykköslaitteesta kyse noin muuten, onhan se gravel ilman hissitolppaa sellanen menneen maailman tuulahdus.



Joo siis ihan oikeesti kyselin enkä kettuillakseni  hissitolppia kun siis löytyy tallista kahdestakin pyörästä mutta molemmilla mennään aika paljon enemmän teknistä maastoa. Vieläkään en ihan käsittänyt sitä pyöräilyllistä perustetta, ellei sitten poiketa gravelilta ihan metsän puolelle. Pitäis ehkä kokeilla ruuvata joskus toinen tolppa omaan graveliin...

----------


## stenu

Asioita, joita ei reaali(Suomi)gravelmaailmassa _tarvitse_ mihinkään, mutta joiden puutteella voi tarvittaessa perustella itselleen uusia tarpeita - tai joiden perusteella fillarifirmojen markkinointiosastot yrittävät parhaansa mukaan perustella niitä sinulle:

-yli 40 mm renkaat
-levyjarrut
-läpiakselit
-jousitusratkaisut
-hissitolpat
(-vaihteet)  :Hymy: 

Se,  että kuinka paljon noista kukin todellisuudessa hyötyy ja kuinka paljon  suurimman osan ajasta tarpeetonta painoa kukin haluaa pyörässään  kuskata mukanaan jääköön kunkin itsensä ratkaistavaksi. Itse pohdiskelin  tota jarruasiaa toissa viikolla, kun totesin, että 180 kilometrin  Länsi-Uusimaa-gravelilenkillä tarvitsin jarruja noin suunnilleen kuusi kertaa ja  kaksi kertaa niistä oli kahvipysähdyksiä. Jos puhutaan puhtaasti  gravelkäytöstä, en edelleenkään onnistunut perustelemaan itselleni sen  välillä takaraivossa kolkuttelevan kuituisen levarigrainderin  hankkimista tuon 9-kiloisen teräksisen luddiittigrainderin rinnalle. Epäilys siitä, että vanha olisi kuitenkin lopulta kivempi  ajaa on turhan iso. Kunhan cyclocross-kausi taas alkaa, niin perustelujen  keksiminen voi helpottua.

----------


## Jukil

Mitä mieltä gravel-raati olisi tästä ehdokkaasta?
https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Bergamont-G...ike_207486.htm

----------


## MRe

> Ihan tietämättömänä  kuitenkin kyselen, että miksi päädyit tuohon materiaaliin, kun vastaavalla kokoonpanolla teräksellä pääsee samaan painoon?



Kaikilla itseään polkupyöräharrastajaksi*) vakavissaan kutsuvalla pitää olla yksi ja vain yksi titaanirunkoinen pyörä. Mieluiten viime vuosituhannelta, mutta jos on nähnyt valon vasta nyt, niin sallittakoon myös tällainen uus-hankinta.

*) älkäämme myöskään sekoittako polkupyöräharrastusta niillä ajamiseen

Anekdoottina kerrottakoon titaanin suurvallan, Neuvostoliiton rakentamasta titaanirunkoisesta sukellusveneestä joka - johtuen siitä, että edistyksellistä CNC-teknologiaa ei Neuvostoliittoon saanut viedä - piti sukelluksissa niin kovaa meteliä, että se oli helppo havaita. Toisaalta sen maksiminopeus sukelluksessa oli suurempi kuin Naton käyttämien sen aikaisten sukellusveneentorjuntatorpedojen. Joten ikävässä kisatilanteessa neukut näyttivät jenkeille keskaria. Kuten reaalimaailmassa kaikki titaanirunkoisella kulkuvälineellä liikkuvat tekevät.

----------


## MRe

> Joo siis ihan oikeesti kyselin enkä kettuillakseni  hissitolppia kun siis löytyy tallista kahdestakin pyörästä mutta molemmilla mennään aika paljon enemmän teknistä maastoa. Vieläkään en ihan käsittänyt sitä pyöräilyllistä perustetta, ellei sitten poiketa gravelilta ihan metsän puolelle. Pitäis ehkä kokeilla ruuvata joskus toinen tolppa omaan graveliin...



Mulla on Marinissa myös hissitolppa ihan tehtaan puolesta. Käyttökelpoisuutta en ole sattuneesta syystä päässyt testaamaan, mutta kun sellainen on, niin kaipa sille löytyy myös käyttöä. Sen välttämättömyydestä en pysty olemaan ihan varma. Mutta käytännössä hissitolppa on tarpeellinen lähinnä enskapyörissä, muissa pärjää halutessaan kiinteällä.

----------


## MRe

> Asioita, joita ei reaali(Suomi)gravelmaailmassa _tarvitse_ mihinkään, mutta joiden puutteella voi tarvittaessa perustella itselleen uusia tarpeita - tai joiden perusteella fillarifirmojen markkinointiosastot yrittävät parhaansa mukaan perustella niitä sinulle:



Listasta puuttuu se tärkein: gravel-pyörä. En oikeastaan tiedä, missä käytössä dedikoitu gravel-pyörä on parempi kuin vaikka mun täysjäykkä 29" 2.2" renkailla. Toisaalta en tiedä missä tuo 29" on selkeästi parempi kuin mun etujousitettu 26" titaanivehje. Jne.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Asioita, joita ei reaali(Suomi)gravelmaailmassa _tarvitse_ mihinkään, mutta joiden puutteella voi tarvittaessa perustella itselleen uusia tarpeita - tai joiden perusteella fillarifirmojen markkinointiosastot yrittävät parhaansa mukaan perustella niitä sinulle:
> 
> -yli 40 mm renkaat
> -levyjarrut
> -läpiakselit
> -jousitusratkaisut
> -hissitolpat
> (-vaihteet) 
> 
> Se,  että kuinka paljon noista kukin todellisuudessa hyötyy ja kuinka paljon  suurimman osan ajasta tarpeetonta painoa kukin haluaa pyörässään  kuskata mukanaan jääköön kunkin itsensä ratkaistavaksi. Itse pohdiskelin  tota jarruasiaa toissa viikolla, kun totesin, että 180 kilometrin  Länsi-Uusimaa-gravelilenkillä tarvitsin jarruja noin suunnilleen kuusi kertaa ja  kaksi kertaa niistä oli kahvipysähdyksiä. Jos puhutaan puhtaasti  gravelkäytöstä, en edelleenkään onnistunut perustelemaan itselleni sen  välillä takaraivossa kolkuttelevan kuituisen levarigrainderin  hankkimista tuon 9-kiloisen teräksisen luddiittigrainderin rinnalle. Epäilys siitä, että vanha olisi kuitenkin lopulta kivempi  ajaa on turhan iso. Kunhan cyclocross-kausi taas alkaa, niin perustelujen  keksiminen voi helpottua.



Uusimaa ei ole koko Suomi ja Suomigravel ei ole pelkkiä Länsi-Uusimaan sorateitä, vaikka se teistä hellsinkiläisistä siltä voi tuntuakin.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Uusimaa ei ole koko Suomi ja Suomigravel ei ole pelkkiä Länsi-Uusimaan sorateitä, vaikka se teistä hellsinkiläisistä siltä voi tuntuakin.



Kerro meille kaikille - unohtamatta niitä hellsinkiläisiä joille Länsi-Uusimaan soratiet ovat tuikituntemattomia ja tyystin ajamatta jääneitä - miten Uusimaa reaaligravelmaailmassa poikkeaa muusta Suomesta ja millaista se Suomigravel, joka aivan oleellisesti eroaa pääkaupunkiseudun ja sen ympäristön gravelista, oikein onkaan ja mistä asti sitä pitää lähteä etsimään?


PS One-linerit voivat olla ihan kivoja kirjoittaa - ja lukeakin, kunhan ne ovat osuvasti, oivaltavasti ja osaavasti kirjoitettuja - mutta eivät aina ehkä paras valinta.

----------


## twentyniner

Itse myös hyppäsin aallon harjalla skeneen mukaan mutta luovuin ajatuksesta ja pyörästä, koska siellä hiekkatiellä ja muualla voi hyvin ajaa maasturilla. Epic hoitaa itselläni tätä tarpeen varsin hyvin. Stenu tuossa ylempänä kiteytti myös hyvin mitä siellä hiekkateillä oikeasti tarvitsee, se mitä meille myydään on markkinamiesten juonia  :Hymy:  

Kaikille tasapuolisesti turvallisia kilometrejä, liikuttepa sitten millä tahansa fillarilla.

----------


## hphuhtin

En tiedä onko se gräveliys vai mikä, mutta mukavin viidestä pyörästäni on toukokuun lopussa talliin ilmestynyt Kona Sutra LTD. Olisi pitänyt ehkä useampi koeajaa, mutta pyörä ”möi itsensä” koeajolta suoraan. Jos yksi pyörä pitäisi jättää niin vaikea valinta olisi tämän ja sähköläskin välillä. Tällä hetkellä pyörä on juniorin alla Keski-Euroopan hiekkateillä tositoimissa. Muistaakseni tosi painava kun kotona punnitsin, vaikka tuntuu kevyeltä sekä nostellessa, että polkiessa. Miinuksena kun runko on 52cm ja nykyiset lokasuojat niin toe-overläppiä tuntuu olevan. Uudet lokarit odottaa asennusta.

----------


## stenu

> Uusimaa ei ole koko Suomi ja Suomigravel ei ole pelkkiä Länsi-Uusimaan sorateitä, vaikka se teistä hellsinkiläisistä siltä voi tuntuakin.



Juu Suomi-gravelilla tarkoitin sananmukaisesti Suomi-gravelia. En Länsi-Uusimaa-gravelia, joka ei kyllä mitenkään erityisellä tavalla poikkea Suomi-gravelista, kuten tuossa joku jo aikaisemmin huomauttikin.

----------


## MRe

No mihin täällä Suomi-maailmassa _tarvitsee_ gravelpyörää ylipäätään? Tai juurikaan mitään dedikoitua pyörämallia? Maslowin tarvehierarkiassa gravel-pyörät, kuiturungot, tempokiekot ja iskua vaimentavat gripit ovat siellä jossain pyramidin viimeisessä promillen tuhannesosassa. 

Kaikki perustarpeiden ulkopuolella on markkinointiosaston keksintöä, turha niitä on keskenään arvottaa.

----------


## Pexi

> No ei kyllä ainakaan visualiteetin mukaan ole.



Tästä tipahti Tukkasotkalle "Certified bicycle tech connoisseur" arvonimi. Niissä roottoreissa tosiaan lukee Tektro, ei SRAM.

----------


## jhalmar

> Listasta puuttuu se tärkein: gravel-pyörä. En oikeastaan tiedä, missä käytössä dedikoitu gravel-pyörä on parempi kuin vaikka mun täysjäykkä 29" 2.2" renkailla. Toisaalta en tiedä missä tuo 29" on selkeästi parempi kuin mun etujousitettu 26" titaanivehje. Jne.



Itsellä on 29” 2.1” (mahtuisi leveämpikin) täysjäykkä gravelpyörä ja uskoisin sen olevan parempi tuota täysjäykkää maasturia sekä hiekkatiellä että kestopäällysteellä. Tämän näkemyksen perustan käyrätangon mahdollistamiin useisiin erilaisiin ajoasentovaihtoehtoihin ja keskimäärin asento muodostunee myös aerodynaamisemmaksi kuin maasturin leveällä suoralla tangolla. Jos siis haluaa ajaa vähänkään kovempaa, vaikka taitaa taas olla rävelikoodistoa vastaan tuo kovaa ajaminen. Pitäis vaan nauttia ja fiilistellä, mutta kun en osaa.

Samoin tuommoinen yli 40mm leveä 29” maastorengas istuu omiin ajoihin todella hyvin, koska usein lenkkireitti koostuu myös maastopoluista, jotka Suomessa tuntuu sisältävän aina jossain määrin juurakkoa. Eli taas on rävelipyörää väärin ajettu, kun pitää väkisin tunkea maastoon. Pitänee hankkia oikeanlainen koodiston mukainen laite, ettei mene täysin pelleilyksi...

----------


## arctic biker

> No mihin täällä Suomi-maailmassa _tarvitsee_ gravelpyörää ylipäätään? Tai juurikaan mitään dedikoitua pyörämallia? Maslowin tarvehierarkiassa gravel-pyörät, kuiturungot, tempokiekot ja iskua vaimentavat gripit ovat siellä jossain pyramidin viimeisessä promillen tuhannesosassa. 
> 
> Kaikki perustarpeiden ulkopuolella on markkinointiosaston keksintöä, turha niitä on keskenään arvottaa.



Olen ny itse parilla cyclocrossarilla yli 40t kilsaa ajanut ,myös retkiajoa kera tavaratelinein ynnä sivulaukuin enkä voi moittia, toki kunnen paremmasta tiedä. Poison-bikesille  just kyllä heidän Tellur carboonittaresta lähetin kyselyn josko tosiaan taakse sais tavaratelineet?  Oon näitä sivulaukkumiehiä...

----------


## Munarello

Olen jäsen stenun kanssa samaa mieltä, ettei soratiehommissa _välttämättä_ tarvita mitään siltä listalta. Useimmat gravelit ajaa vaikka maantiepyörällä.

----------


## Plus

> En tiedä onko se gräveliys vai mikä, mutta mukavin viidestä pyörästäni on toukokuun lopussa talliin ilmestynyt Kona Sutra LTD.



Jaa... Itse myin Sutra LTD:n pois epämukavuuden takia, varsinkin keula tärskäytti käsille välillä ikävästi. Tankokaan ei pehmentänyt iskua yhtään. Nykyinen kuitupyörä samoilla renkailla varustettuna on paljon mukavampi, vaikka kiekot ovatkin Konan alukiekkoja jäykemmät kuitukiekot.

----------


## MRe

^^Tai maastopyörällä.

----------


## MRe

> Itsellä on 29” 2.1” (mahtuisi leveämpikin) täysjäykkä gravelpyörä ja uskoisin sen olevan parempi tuota täysjäykkää maasturia sekä hiekkatiellä että kestopäällysteellä. Tämän näkemyksen perustan käyrätangon mahdollistamiin useisiin erilaisiin ajoasentovaihtoehtoihin ja keskimäärin asento muodostunee myös aerodynaamisemmaksi kuin maasturin leveällä suoralla tangolla.



Saahan tuohon käyränkin tangon jos haluaa. Jarrut eivät sitten ole enää kovin ergonomisesti sijoitettu. Eikä tuossa oleva tanko nyt niin leveä ole. 560-millinen. Old-school, nääs. Ja bar-endsit.... tosin leveyteen ja bar-endseihin taitaa tulla nyt muutos, kun tanko vaihtuu ENVEn kuituiseen. Sopii ENVEn keulan kanssa yksiin.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Jaa... Itse myin Sutra LTD:n pois epämukavuuden takia, varsinkin keula tärskäytti käsille välillä ikävästi. Tankokaan ei pehmentänyt iskua yhtään. Nykyinen kuitupyörä samoilla renkailla varustettuna on paljon mukavampi, vaikka kiekot ovatkin Konan alukiekkoja jäykemmät kuitukiekot.



Voisikohan tämä kertoa siitä, että eri pyörät istuvat eri kuskeille eri tavalla, koska en ole huomannut tuollaista tärskyttelyä. Tosin vasta 500km ehdin ajella erilaisia teitä, maastopolkujakin jonkin verran kun seurasin vain Stravan heatmäppiä jossain  :Vink:  

Sama runko on kuitenkin perus-sutrassakin, jolla ajellaan pidempiäkin, kuukausien tms. reissuja ilmeisen tyytyväisenä. Lueskelin ennen hankintaa myös useamman arvostelun eikä yhdessäkään mainittu tärinöistä. Silti henkilökohtainen kokemus ratkaisee. Eri kuski, eri kokemus, joten kaikille ei kaikki sovi. Suosittelen aina koeajoa.

----------


## KSi

Hyvä veto tuo Maslowin tarvehierarkia. Kauan on sodista aikaa ja tarpeet päässet kehittymään tähän pisteeseen. Ei tiedetä tai ei ole ollut viime aikoina ollut tarvetta tietää että ihan ilman sähkövaihtajiakin pärjää. Kun/jos miehitys ja riisto pikku kansaamne kohtaa, niin perusmankelikin on kova sana.

----------


## arctic biker

Tuo 28,5 t kilsaa ajetttu  Poison Opiumini risahtelee ajossa siihen malliin jotta oisko runko murtumassa? Oiskiin vasta kolmas pyörä pyörä 20kymmeneen  vuoteen mistä runko särki. Jos Poisonbikes  vastaa minua miellyttäviä vastauksilla niin sitten toinen pyörä tälle vuodelle.
Ja onhan tämäkin säie pörsän päälle käyvää seurattavaa...

----------


## TERU

Meidän Poisoneista puuttuu kaikki nuo ylempänä mainitut turhat promilen tuhannesosat, mutta sitäkin parempia ovat ajettavuudeltaan, traumaattista jos nuo rupeavat risahtelemaan! Codeiniilla juuri parikymppiä täynnä. Pidetään peukkuja ettei tuo risahtelu johda katastrofiin.

----------


## arctic biker

> Meidän Poisoneista puuttuu kaikki nuo ylempänä mainitut turhat promilen tuhannesosat, mutta sitäkin parempia ovat ajettavuudeltaan, traumaattista jos nuo rupeavat risahtelemaan! Codeiniilla juuri parikymppiä täynnä. Pidetään peukkuja ettei tuo risahtelu johda katastrofiin.



Toki mulla on kassia ja nyssäkkää eikä nää kuuloaistin  varaiset  havainnot ole mulle aivan sitä parasta laatua.

----------


## arctic biker

> Meidän Poisoneista puuttuu kaikki nuo ylempänä mainitut turhat promilen tuhannesosat, mutta sitäkin parempia ovat ajettavuudeltaan, traumaattista jos nuo rupeavat risahtelemaan! Codeiniilla juuri parikymppiä täynnä. Pidetään peukkuja ettei tuo risahtelu johda katastrofiin.



Offaria mutta tää kuun lopulle sunnittelemani pohjoisen ja myös Oulun reissu kutistuu viikon matkalle.

----------


## Hebe

Pyörähuoneeseen ilmaantui tälläinen (en laita kuvaa, liika mainstream merkki). Tilaa teki saman merkin teräsrunkoinen graveli ja kuituinen mukavuusmaantiepyörä. 60km testilenkin perusteella sanoisin johan on mun pyörä, oispa vastaavaa ollut tarjolla 10+ vuotta sitten. Menee oikein kivasti asfalttiosuudet ja soratieosuudet. Juurakkopoluille en kerinny kun oli niin hauskaa muutenkin. 

Taitaa vanhempi alumiiniversiokin kadota huoneesta. Aattelin säästää sen pidemmille retkille/breveteille. 27,5+ maasturi taitaa kerätä nyt entistä enemmän pölyä kesäisin (ihan kuin ei nyt muutenkin keräisi pölyä, ei nappaa ajoasento pidemmän päälle). 

Mutta minä vaan ajelen ja koitan löytää sopivan kaluston alle. Pyöräilystä ja pyörätekniikoista, -vaatimuksista, -tarpeista tai -lääkkeistä mitään tiiä.

----------


## stenu

^Hieno pyörä. BB-droppia on mun makuun vähän ylenpalttisesti ja satulatolpan ulkonäköön en ehkä tottuisi edes totuttelemalla, mutta onneksi sitä ei ajaessa itse näe. Vielä kun olis Force axs eTap, niin siinä olisi kaikki, mitä nykygrinderiiin voi toivoa. Tahkon kuuttakymppiä olis hauska lähteä koittamaan tuollaisella. Saattaisi olla oma, kohta kymmenen vuotta sitten 26-tuumaisella teräsjäykkäperällä ajettu ennätysaika vaarassa.

----------


## JackOja

> ...
> Taitaa vanhempi alumiiniversiokin kadota huoneesta. Aattelin säästää sen pidemmille retkille/breveteille. .
> ..



Miksi sillä alumiiniversiolla ajelisi mielummin nuo? En kysy vittuillakseni vaan siksi kun en ymmärrä.

----------


## Pexi

> Kammet väärässä asennossa, ei jatkoon.



Yritin parantaa.

----------


## Bässi

Oma näkemys Gravelpacking mushroomhunting pyörästä. Tässä maastosemmalla kiekkosetillä. 700cx45 ridlerit pääasiassa alla, ja niillä pääsee metässäkin jo ihan kivasti sieniä poimimaan. 

[IMG][/IMG]
https://aijaa.com/rH5qwD

----------


## Mohkku

Ensimmäisest tatit ja haperot on nähty, mutta samoin kuin mustikan poiminnassa, edelleen puuttuu hyvä tapa kuljettaa ne maastoajosta kotiin.





> Olen jäsen stenun kanssa samaa mieltä, ettei soratiehommissa _välttämättä_ tarvita mitään siltä listalta. Useimmat gravelit ajaa vaikka maantiepyörällä.



Toki näin, mutta ikun hankitaan uutta kalustoa, mukaan tulee kaksi muutakin seikkaa. Itse en hankkinut gravelia vain graveliin, vaan moneen muuhunkin käyttöön. Toisekseen, miksi tyytyä minimalistiseen välttämättömyyteen.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Juu Suomi-gravelilla tarkoitin sananmukaisesti Suomi-gravelia. En Länsi-Uusimaa-gravelia, joka ei kyllä mitenkään erityisellä tavalla poikkea Suomi-gravelista, kuten tuossa joku jo aikaisemmin huomauttikin.



Joo gravel on joka puolella Suomea samanlaista. Tai sitten ei.

----------


## Munarello

> Toki näin, mutta ikun hankitaan uutta kalustoa, mukaan tulee kaksi muutakin seikkaa. Itse en hankkinut gravelia vain graveliin, vaan moneen muuhunkin käyttöön. Toisekseen, miksi tyytyä minimalistiseen välttämättömyyteen.



Tietenkin jokainen valitkoon romppeensa oman näkemyksensä mukaan. Ei se maantiepyörä ole minunkaan ykkösvaihtoehto gravelhommiin.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Joo gravel on joka puolella Suomea samanlaista. Tai sitten ei.



Gravel on kaikkea paitsi asfalttia - eikä sitäkään usein voi kokonaan välttää reaalimaailmassa - eikä se juuri missään ole "samanlaista". Gravelin luonteeseenhan kuuluu olennaisena osana että tien (tai vastaavan) pinnan laatu ja kunto vaihtelee huomattavasti yksittäisen lenkin sisälläkin. 

Tai sitten ei. Sillä eihän pyörä tai millaiseen käyttöön se on suunniteltu ja tarkoitettu tai missä se on toimivin tai parhaimmillaan muihin, hiukan toisenlaisiin pyöriin verrattuna ratkaise sitä millaista #suomigravelia joku fillaristi jossain päin Suomea ajaa.

Ulkoilutie on ulkoilutietä missä tahansa, latupohja latupohjaa, entinen pururata entistä pururataa, hennoilla nimismiehen kiharoilla paikoin oleva hiekkatie...jne jne jne. Eri leveyspiiri tai postinumero tee ajamisesta sen kummallisempaa.

----------


## Aakoo

Kyllä ton Stenun listan voi allekirjoittaa pääosin ihan hyvin. Itse miellän "Gravel grindingin" nimenomaan vaihtelevien tiepohjien (_gravel road)_ ajeluksi, johon tosiaan ei kuulu metsässä juurakkopolkuja rymyäminen. Polkujen ajelu on maastopyöräilyä. Eli omasta mielestä ei ole mitään tarvettaa jollekin naurettaville hissitolpille, 2" / 650B renkaille, jousituksille, 1x vaihteistoille tms. turhalle, mitä nyt kovasti markkinoidaan. 
Jokainen tietenkin ajelee miten tykkää ja millä kalustolla haluaa, mutta näin itse näkisin asian.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

On jengillä kyllä hienoja pyöriä! Oma silmäkin alkaa pikkuhiljaa lämpeämään tuolle 650b x 47mm sliksirengastukselle, kun niitä on tullut tarpeeksi katseltavaksi. Bässin pyörän maalipinta on kyllä älyttömän tyylikäs, minkä merkkinen runko tuo on? Sourin pyöriä harkitsin yhtenä vaihtoehtona ja olisin vastaavan värin ottanut sieltä katalogista.

En tiedä saako tällä minun uudella pyörällä enää ajaa tässä ketjussa ollenkaan vai pitääkö siirtyä monstercross ketjuun. Kuten Stenukin totesi, niin eihän kaikenlaista tarvitse ja se on omasta päästä/kropasta kiinni millaisia kompromisseja haluaa tehdä. Kaikki pyörähtän on osittain kompromisseja minu mielestäni. Contin sliksipuolen cyclocrossrenkailla (35-37mm) on tullut ajettua monenlaisilla alustoilla ja pidän niitä edelleen oikeen hyvinä yleisratkaisuina. Isompirakeinen soratie on tosin melko pelottavaa ajaa ja sen takia päädyin itse siihen, että pyörään saisi mahtua isompi rengas alle. Mulla oli aika pitkään pyörityn mielessä retkikelpoisuuden parantamiseen ja yli 100kg kuskin turvalliseen kuskaamiseen liittyvät ratkaisut. Päädyin sitä kautta saatavuus ja hintapoliittisena ratkaisuna Konan Sutra LTD:n kanssa kassalle. Olin alunalkaen varma, että ostan Salsan Warbirdin yleispyöräksi, mutta sitä ei saanut isossa koossa Suomesta.

Jos lyhyenä yhteenvetona vasta reilun 100km ajelujen jälkeen jotain sanoisin, niin onhan tuo hauska pyörä ajella. Ihan selkeästi leppoisampaan ajoon tehty kuin oma Cuben crossari, joka jää hoitamaan toistaiseksi maantiepyörän virkaa. Kona tuntuu enemmän rauhalliseen ajoon tehdyltä varmalta pyörältä, ajaminen on todella vakaata ja pyörää tekee mieli haastaa esimerkiksi helpoilla poluilla. 1x vaihteisto on monipuolisempi, kuin mitä ajattelin tai pelkäsin, mutta ketjulinja on kyllä välillä niin vinossa, että voimansiirto tulee todennäköisesti kestämään aika vähän kilsoja. Eteen ostan Pelagon commuter tarakan ja siihen sitten remmeillä retkikamat, kameraa sun muuta kiinni.

----------


## MRe

> Yritin parantaa.



No nyt!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Sitä vaan ajan takaa, että varmaan jokainen saa päättää mitä ajaa ja millaisen pyörän tarvitsee, mutta monilla lajeilla on ihan määritelmät. .



Nimenomaan. Siksi tuollaiset listat mitä edellä esitettiin, että mitä ei ainakaan tarvi on ihan spedeä. Nimimerkillä eilisellä gravel-lenkillä alko 140mm laikoilla ja hydraulilevyillä jo jarrupala haisemaan. Jossakin vaan on isompia mäkiä ja isompaa murkulaa. Vannejarruilla ois tullu itku. Lisäksi reitillä oli sellaista murkulaa, että yli 40mm kumia olisi todellakin tarvinnut, mutta täällähän on juuri julistettu totuudeksi, että ei tarvita.

----------


## MRe

> Kyllä ton Stenun listan voi allekirjoittaa pääosin ihan hyvin.... 
> Jokainen tietenkin ajelee miten tykkää ja millä kalustolla haluaa, mutta näin itse näkisin asian.



Tämä. Jos ei kaipaa jotain ominaisuutta, ei hanki sellaista. Mutta ei se siitä kuitenkaan mitään totuutta tee, että mikä on "oikein" tai "väärin".

----------


## Arosusi

Paljon tästä gg:stä puhutaan ja aika moni pyöränkin näyttäisi hankkineen. Mutta missä kaikki gg pyöräilijät oikein ajelee? Kehä 3 ulkopuolella, lähinnä Sipoon hiekkateitä, ajeltuani useamman vuoden niin ei siellä ketään näe. Viime vuonna yhden nuoren parin kanssa ajettiin vähän matkaa Keravan joen vartta pohjoiseen ja tänä vuonna näin auton ikkunasta yhden miehen ylittävän Lahdentien juuri ennen Keravan valoja. Tilanne muuallakin etelä Suomessa samanlainen. Viikon päivistä tai kellon ajoistakaan ei voi olla kysymys koska ajot arkisin, viikonloppuisin, päivällä, illalla.

----------


## MRe

Kaikki viisi Suomessa gg:n hankkinutta on täällä foorumilla. Eikä me ehditä ajamaan, kun pitää roikkua täällä. Tosin ei mun gg ajokunnossa olekaan...

----------


## Jami2003

Gravel grinding on soratie ajelua. Piste. Sitä mitä suomen maaseudulla ollaan tehty jo -50 luvulla. Ei mitään pään kokoista murikkaa tunturin rinteessä. Siellä missä ei henkilöautolla pääse siellä ei puhdasta gravelia voi ajaa.

Se että lähes kaikki (minä myös) "gravel" lenkillä ajaa asfalttia tai oikaisee polun kautta missä on juurakkoa ja pään kokoisia kiviä ei muuta noita pätkiä miksikään graveliksi.

Eli puhdasta gg:tä voi ajaa vaikka sillä mummon pyörällä eikä tule yhtään ikävä keulan joustoa, hissitolppaa tai levyjarruja. Se että sitä ei halua ajaa mummopyörällä johtuu taas henkilökohtaisista haluista kuten mullakin on. Pitää olla kippurasarvea ja levyjarruja.

Mutta puhdas gravel grinding on sitä soratie ajelua eikä se muuksi muutu vaikka lenkillä jossai poikkeaa tai ostaa etujousitetun monsteri pyörän. On se kumma että tästä suomen perinteisimmästäkin pyöräily lajista pitää tehdä näin monimutkaista  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kukaan ei puhunut mistään pään kokoisesta murikasta  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PatilZ

Cannondale Topstone 105 tänään aamun soranjauhannassa. Ilman satulalaukkua ja pulloja on kokoonpanon paino 9,4kg. Vaihdettu satulatolppa, satula, tanko, stemmi  ja kiekot. 

Lenkki kulki Pohjois-Savossa ja Kainuussa. Metsäkoneen ja sateen pehmentämää metsäautotietä, karkeaa soraa ja erittäin hyvässä kunnossa olevaa soratietä. Kolme ja puoli tuntia ilman auton kanssa kohtaamista. Kaksi ja puoli tuntia ilman ihmisen tai asutuksen näkemistä. Gravel heaven. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jami2003

> Kukaan ei puhunut mistään pään kokoisesta murikasta



No ei kai kukaan alle pään kokoisissa murikoissa tarvi yli 40mm kumia

----------


## TuomariKuolo

> No ei kai kukaan alle pään kokoisissa murikoissa tarvi yli 40mm kumia



Ja tarvitseeko kukaan missään alle 40 millin kumia?

----------


## Samiaani

> Kyllä ton Stenun listan voi allekirjoittaa pääosin ihan hyvin. Itse miellän "Gravel grindingin" nimenomaan vaihtelevien tiepohjien (_gravel road)_ ajeluksi, johon tosiaan ei kuulu metsässä juurakkopolkuja rymyäminen. Polkujen ajelu on maastopyöräilyä. Eli omasta mielestä ei ole mitään tarvettaa jollekin naurettaville hissitolpille, 2" / 650B renkaille, jousituksille, 1x vaihteistoille tms. turhalle, mitä nyt kovasti markkinoidaan. 
> Jokainen tietenkin ajelee miten tykkää ja millä kalustolla haluaa, mutta näin itse näkisin asian.



Mun mielestä nää kaikki listat on ihan väsyneitä missä joku internetissä päättää miten joku asia kuuluu hoitaa. Itse ajan 40mm renkailla joilla pärjää suurimman osan lenkeistä, mutta tulee välillä vastaan teitä joihin toivoisi varustautuneensa paremmin soveltuvalla renkaalla. Talvella/syksyllä varsinkin.

Sit tää että polkuja varten pitää hankkia maastopyörä . Itse, kuten varmaan moni muukin tulee varmaan maantiepyöräilyn puolelta eikä omista maastopyörää ja gg-fillarin hankin juuri "do it all" fillariksi. Mun mielestä hissitolppa sopii vallan mainiosti gg-fillariin jos sellasen kokee tarpeelliseksi. En ole koittanut mutta maastossa/poluilla (vaikka näissä ei saa gg fillarilla joidenkaan mukaan ajaa) varmasti hyvä varuste. 


Pääasia on, että oli varustetaso/halu mikä tahansa niin nauttii ajamisesta! Listat voi heittää roskiin ja kaikkien tulis harrastaa ihan omalla haluamallaan tavalla.

----------


## Munarello

Ohi aiheen mennään, mutta.. Mitä lie muut mieltä, mutta minusta joku juurakkopolku gravelilla tai krossarilla on melko ankea yhdistelmä.

----------


## Jami2003

> Ja tarvitseeko kukaan missään alle 40 millin kumia?



Eli 40mm on optimi kaikkeen. Ja pitää muuten paikkansa, on tossa teräs-gg:n alla

----------


## SotkuPekka

Sora ja hiekkatiet ovat teitä, niille tarvitaan tiepyörä jossa on tierenkaat. Maastossa on parempi maastopyörä jossa maastorenkaat.

----------


## Samiaani

> ^Toi on ihan totta, mutta sitten toisaalta ei pitäisi käyttää Gravel Grinding-fillari määritelmää, puhua do-it-all-fillarista? Lokeroinnin etuhan on se, että yhdellä termillä porukka saa karkean kuvan ainakin siitä, minkälainen fillari tässä on kyseessä.



Ymmärrän hyvin pointtisi, mutta tuo tuolla jossain ylempänä oleva määritelmä gravel grindauksesta kuulostaa juurikin siltä, joka tehdään do it all -tyyppiseltä fillarilta. Gravel fillarin määritelmä ei oo kauheen selkeä mulle, eikä varmaan kenellekään, koska tää on trendikäs juttu johon varmasti alan myynti/markkinointihenkilöt tarttuvat ja repivät kaiken rahan minkä saavat. Joka vuosi tulee joku uus juttu joka on "ihan must" gravel grindaukseen. 

Pahoittelen jos käytän näitä määritelmiä väärin 

PS. Missä menee määritellyn monster crossin ja gravel fillarin rajat? Rengaskoossa?

----------


## Jami2003

Monster crossi on nimensä mukaisesti crossi eli maastopyörän rungolla oleva kippurasarvi. Eli rengastilan lisäksi myös vaakaputki saattaa olla enemmän slouppaava ja keulakulma loivempi.

GG pyörä on entisaikojen CC pyörä jota taas koskee kisasäännöt. Ja siis GG:tä ei koske joten on tuotu leveämpää rengasta (ei kuitenkaan maastopyörän tilaa) ja matalampaa keskiötä jne...

----------


## Bässi

@ilkkaluukkonen. Runko on tehty Sipoossa, kun ite tekee rungon niin saa myös päättää mihin genreen se menee  :Leveä hymy:  
maali on oranssi candy suoraan teräskselle, jonka päällä kultainen helmiäisväri. Ei tule kestämään, mutta maalaan sitten uusiksi kun alkaa olemaan rottanen.

tarakat on työnalla, eteen tulee tuohinen kannellinen sienikori niin ei tatit lennä pahassakaan nimismiehenkiharassa.
myös bolt-on runkolaukku tulee reissuhommiin. Aika do it all pyörä, mukavasti meni kolme tuntinen polkulenkki sipoonkorvessa ja eilen meni kapee nakeilla 60km sipoon ja pornaisten hiekkateitä kivasti myös.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mä nyt jankkaan, en niin tosissani, mutta tuo nyt sitten ei varmaan ole enää gravelia? XC ajoa?



Onko? Soratietä se oli ja osittain kivituhkapintaista ulkoilureittejä. Soratie vasta lanattu 5-10cm raekoon murkulalla. Pitkiä mutkaisia laskuja. 40mm kumilla ajoin, mutta välillä hirvitti. Ihan eri asia, kun jotku Sipoon savitiet, joita jotkut pitää ainoana totuutena gravelista.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Viimeiset pari sivua ollut tässä ketjussa kyllä semmoista paskaa, että suosittelen ihmisten nyt vain menemään ajamaan niitä hiekkatielenkkejään ja aivan sama millä pyörällä. Kovaa ajoa ja vähemmän netissä vänkäämistä.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Kovaa ajoa ja vähemmän netissä vänkäämistä.



Aamen  :Hymy:  Suosittelen Tonavan vartta Donaueschingenistä itään, neljäs päivä menossa tässä. On kaikkea soratien ja sileään asfaltin väliltä, ajaa voi millä vain, mutta itse en tulisi alle 32mm renkailla mukavuussyistä, suositus 45mm. 

Joskus vielä ajan koko pätkän Mustalle merelle.

----------


## MRe

> Viimeiset pari sivua ollut tässä ketjussa kyllä semmoista paskaa, että suosittelen ihmisten nyt vain menemään ajamaan niitä hiekkatielenkkejään ja aivan sama millä pyörällä. Kovaa ajoa ja vähemmän netissä vänkäämistä.



Ei voi mennä ajamaan, ennen kuin on määritelty, että millä ja minkälaisella pyörällä niitä hiekkatielenkkejä saa ajaa. Ja saako samalla fillarilla ajaa öljysoralla? Metsään nyt ei kuitenkaan saa mennä, eikä asfaltille. Mulla on yleensä lenkillä mukana huoltoauto, jossa kolme erilaista runkoa, kuusi keulaa, neljät kammet ja kuudettoista kiekot, joista kolmet valmiiksi nastarenkailla. Viisi erilaista satulatolppaa, on hissiä ja liukuporrasta.

Lisäksi peräkärrissä pukukoppi, jossa vaihtaa succikset lökäreihin tai päin vastoin aina tilanteen mukaan. Yksi kypärä, josta saa lipan irti. Kahdet hanskat ja neljät aurinkolasit, joissa linsseinä Prizm Road, Prizm Trail, Prizm Gravel ja Prizm Juurakkoperkeleylämäki.

----------


## Hebe

> Miksi sillä alumiiniversiolla ajelisi mielummin nuo? En kysy vittuillakseni vaan siksi kun en ymmärrä.



Alumiinisessa on 2x10 vaihteisto, kadenssin vuoksi parempi. Lisäksi siinnä on valmiiksi jo dynamokiekko ja pitkät lokarit. Kumitki kelpaa soratielle, vaikkei niin hyvin kuin tuon.
Eikä sen jättäminen ulos kauppareissun ajaksi hirvitä niin paljoa. U-lukkoa en ole aatellut kuljettaa mukana.

----------


## KotooTöihin

^^Eipähän tuu ajettua väärin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

> Viimeiset pari sivua ollut tässä ketjussa kyllä semmoista paskaa, että suosittelen ihmisten nyt vain menemään ajamaan niitä hiekkatielenkkejään ja aivan sama millä pyörällä. Kovaa ajoa ja vähemmän netissä vänkäämistä.



Pitää kuitenkin muistaa taas kaksi asiaa. Toinen on gravel-pyörä, joka sopii monenlaiseen ajoon. Sitten on laji nimeltä gravel, jota voi ajaa melkein millä tahansa pyörällä.

----------


## TheMiklu

Hyvä pointti. Onko tämän ketjun tarkoitus kuitenkin hipsuista huolimatta keskittyä amerikkalaiseen urheilulajiin nimeltään grävelin grindaus ja sinä käytettävistä pyöristä?
Voitaisiinko tehdä uusi ketju, jossa keskustellaan tästä ennen syklorossareiksi kutsutuista ja sittemmin turvonneista grävel/seikkailu/allroad pyöristä elikkäs nykyajan hybrideistä?

----------


## velib

Toistaiseksi Amerikassakaan ei gravel-kisoissa juuri pyörää koskevia sääntöjä näytä olevan (osassa kisoista on aerotangot kielletty). Näin ollen otsikon alle sopii melkein mikä tahansa fillari. Se ei tietysti estä markkinoimasta juuri gravel-spesifejä pyöriä. Osa valmistajista taitaa tosin kutsua niitäkin allroad-pyöriksi. Niillä voinee ajaa asfaltillakin.

----------


## stenu

> Onko? Soratietä se oli ja osittain kivituhkapintaista ulkoilureittejä. Soratie vasta lanattu 5-10cm raekoon murkulalla. Pitkiä mutkaisia laskuja. 40mm kumilla ajoin, mutta välillä hirvitti. Ihan eri asia, kun jotku Sipoon savitiet, joita jotkut pitää ainoana totuutena gravelista.



Olisi kiva käydä kokeilemassa mitä vannejarrujen ja pikalinkullisen teräspyörän kanssa tuolla käy. Vanteita en ainakaan vielä ole suomimaastoissa saanut ylikuumenemaan. Välittömästi Gravelmapiin reitti esille ja linkki tänne, niin muutkin pääsevät kokeilemaan.

Ps. Mä olen Länsi-Uusimaan kartoittanut tonne viime kesän aikana aika hyvin. Joitain sellaisia pätkiä, joita ei oikein hyvällä omallatunnolla voi luokitella teiksi, olen jättänyt piirtämättä, mutta siellä on esimerkiksi pätkä vanhan venäläisten rakentaman junaradan ratapohjaa eli ei hellsinkigravelikaan ihan pelkkiä Sipoon saviteitä ole. Pääkaupunkiseutu muutenkin alkaa olla aika hyvässä kuosissa ja on muuallakin oltu aktiivisia. Mutta aika iso osa Suomesta on tyhjää täynnä vielä. Gravelmap on näppärä lenkkien etukäteissuunnittelun apuvälineenä, joten olisi kiva, jos sitä jaksaisitte päivitellä sitä mukaa, kun hyviä soratiepätkiä löydätte.

----------


## Aakoo

> Viimeiset pari sivua ollut tässä ketjussa kyllä semmoista paskaa, että suosittelen ihmisten nyt vain menemään ajamaan niitä hiekkatielenkkejään ja aivan sama millä pyörällä. Kovaa ajoa ja vähemmän netissä vänkäämistä.



On se ihme ja kumma, kun ei enää edes pyöräilyaiheisella keskustelupalstalla saa tietyn tyyppisiä fillareita käsittelevässä ketjussa keskustella siitä, minkälaiset ominaisuudet kyseisissä fillareissa ovat kenenkin mielestä tarpeellisia ja mitkä taasen ei.

----------


## stenu

Juu ja tosta näköjään harvinaisen paljon keskustelua herättäneestä "stenun listasta" sen verran, että jos sen postauksen lukee uudelleen, niin ehkä hoksaa, että siinä ei ketään kehoitettu olemaan hankkimatta juuri sellaisilla varusteilla varustettua fillaria, kun kukin kokee tarvitsevansa. Siinä otettiin ainoastaan kantaa siihen, että vähemmilläkin pärjää _suurimman osan aikaa_ aivan loistavasti ja kaiken sen ajan, mitä niitä varusteita ei todellisuudessa tarvitse, joutuu niitä kuitenkin kuskaamaan pyörässään mukanaan. Pahimmassa tapauksessa jollekin gravelaloittelijalle tulee tämän foorumin perusteella sellainen kuva, että eihän sitä gravelia uskalla lähteä edes kokeilemaan ilman, että omistaa pyörän kaikilla mahdollisilla vehkeillä ja vermeillä. Vähän sama tilanne kuin maastopyöräilyn kanssa nykyään. Alle 66-asteisella keulalla ja 140-millisellä joustolla kun ei nykyään pysty ajelemaan kuin neulaspolkuja.

----------


## paaton

> Viimeiset pari sivua ollut tässä ketjussa kyllä semmoista paskaa, että suosittelen ihmisten nyt vain menemään ajamaan niitä hiekkatielenkkejään ja aivan sama millä pyörällä. Kovaa ajoa ja vähemmän netissä vänkäämistä.



No just noin  :Hymy: 

Stenu kirjoitti kieli poskessa  partasuugravellistin listan siitä OIKEASTA gravellpyörästä ja tahvot ottavat kaiken totena.

----------


## jhalmar

Äkkinäinen vilkaisu gravelmappiin herätti suosituksen vilkuilla osoitetta https://kartta.paikkatietoikkuna.fi/?lang=fi ja kun sieltä on valittuna Karttatasot - Liikenneverkot - Tien päällyste niin alkaa kohtuullisesti löytymään soratiestöä. Melko näppärä työkalu myös kestopäällystelenkkien suunnitteluun.

----------


## Pexi

> Itse pohdiskelin  tota jarruasiaa toissa viikolla, kun totesin, että 180 kilometrin  Länsi-Uusimaa-gravelilenkillä tarvitsin jarruja noin suunnilleen kuusi kertaa ja  kaksi kertaa niistä oli kahvipysähdyksiä.



Tuossa omassani etujarrulaikka näytti tällaiselta tämän päiväisen vajaan kolmekymppisen jälkeen. On se käynyt sen verran kuumana, että onneksi ei ollut cyclocrossareista tuttuja cantilevereita matkassa:

----------


## Jami2003

On se kumma että tourilla kestää vannejarrut päästellä alppeja alas mutta ei suomen nyppylöitä 

No ei sillä, levareista tykkään itsekin soratie pyörässä ja keskisuomessakin sorateiden profiili on paljon jyrkempää mitä asfalttiteiden.

----------


## stenu

> Tuossa omassani etujarrulaikka näytti tällaiselta tämän päiväisen vajaan kolmekymppisen jälkeen. On se käynyt sen verran kuumana, että onneksi ei ollut cyclocrossareista tuttuja cantilevereita matkassa:



No mitä luulet, että olis tapahtunut vannejarrujen kanssa? Tuo levyjarrujen levyjen kuumeneminen on ihan normaalia ja johtuu siitä, että levyjarruissa jarrulevyn halkaisija on pieni, jolloin jarruttamiseen tarvitaan jarrupaloihin puristusvoimaa ja sitä kautta kitkaa huomattavasti enemmän kuin vannejarruissa. Vannejarruissa vastaavaa kuumenemista ei pääse yhtä helposti tapahtumaan, koska tarvittava kitka on niin paljon pienempi. Joku ehkä osaa laskea kuinka paljon tarvittaassa voimassa on eroa.

Ja juu, tiedostan erinomaisesti levyjarrujen edut vannejarruihin verrattuna, mutta myös niiden varjopuolet ja se, että gg-maastot olisi yhtäkkiä muuttuneet niin hurjiksi ajaa, että niissä ei "pärjää" vannejarruilla on suurimmaksi osaksi täyttä tuubaa.

Ps. Onnneksi on olemassa muunkinlaisia vannejarruja kuin cantilevereita. Cantileverit on järkevä valinta vannejarruiksi (kilpa)cyclocross-käyttöön niiden runsaan mutatilan vuoksi, mutta gg-pyörään ei ole oikeastaan mitään perusteltua syytä laittaa cantilevereita. Hyvät mini-v:t hakkaa huonot levarit jarrutustehossa moninkertaisesti ja oikeastaan jo niissäkin on jarruvoimaa liikaa, koska renkaasta loppuu pito huomattavasti aikaisemmin kuin jarruista pysäysvoima.

----------


## thunder

Kyllähän vannejarru pysäyttää, mutta itse en niitä sorapyörään huoli, koska vanteet sorvaantuu märällä aika nopeaan.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## maalinni

> On se kumma että tourilla kestää vannejarrut päästellä alppeja alas mutta ei suomen nyppylöitä 
> 
> No ei sillä, levareista tykkään itsekin soratie pyörässä ja keskisuomessakin sorateiden profiili on paljon jyrkempää mitä asfalttiteiden.



Vaikka vitsi olikin, niin tourilla mekaanikko säätää ja tsekkaa ne jarrut jokaista etappia varten.

----------


## stenu

^^ Mikä on nopeaan? Mun ykkösgravelikiekoissa on vanteet olleet ajossa nyt pian kaksi vuotta ja noin 10000 jokasään gravelkilsaa. Osa kilsoistaon ajettu luottokorttibikepackingin vaatiman kuorman kera. Vielä on takavanteessakin jarrupintaa jäljellä ja sitten, kun se loppuu, vanteen vaihtaminen kiekkoon on noin puolen tunnin duuni. Ei kovin iso ongelma minusta.

Mutta jatkakaa, mä poljeskelen sillä välin Ylläksen maastoja. Tosin maastopyörällä. Mutta puolustukseksi todettakoon, että se on kohta kymmenen vuotta vanha, yksivaihteinen, ja hissitolppaakaan siinä ei ole. Meinasin pojan seuraksi bike parkkiinkin sillä kuitenkin uskaltautua. Ainoa asia, joka vähän hirvittää, on ens lauantain Nuts Ylläs Pallas 37 km. Ainoatakaan polkujuoksu(melkein)maratonia en ole ennen juossut. Palataan ehkä asiaan ens viikolla.

----------


## MRe

Ajakaa te niillä vannejarruilla, mutta älkää nyt koittako selittää yötä päiväksi. Jos vannejarrut tuntuu hyviltä, niin mikäs siinä. Itse en sellaisia pyörääni halua enkä myöskään keksi mitään syytä miksi pitäisi hankkia. Jarrutustehossa mulla riittää se, että etusormilla saa etu- ja takarenkaat lukkoon. Myös fätillä. Näissä nakkikumeissa nyt ei kummoisia vaadita renkaan lukitsemiseksi.

Jos jollain on jotain preferenssejä pyöränsä osalta, niin mikäs siinä. Mutta ei niistä mitään yleistotuutta saa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> On se kumma että tourilla kestää vannejarrut päästellä alppeja alas mutta ei suomen nyppylöitä



Niin en minäkään maantiepyörään näe levyjarruja tarpeelliseksi, jos näkisin maantiepyörän ylipäätään tarpeelliseksi. Eri asiasta kyse muutenkin. Noille ei taida olla ongelma uusia paloja joka etapin jälkeen.

Asiahan on tullut selväksi, että kaikkien pitäisi ajaa 30-luvun tekniikalla olevalla pyörällä ja kaikki siitä yli on turhaa.

Muutenkin tuo vannejarruista jauhaminen alkaa olla pikkasen turhaa, kun ei sellaisilla varustettuja pyöriä ole vaan enää tarjolla. Jos väkisin sellaisen haluaa niin turhaan vaan kaventaa itseltään pois vaihtoehtoja. Kunnon kapitalisti sanoisi, että markkina ei ole koskaan väärässä, mutta partajengiläiset ovat varmasti eri mieltä.

----------


## Jami2003

Oon tommi2:n kanssa samoilla linjoilla gg:n syvimmästä olemuksesta. Simppeli Gg pyörä tuo omalta osaltaan haastavuutta ja hauskuutta ajamiseen. Gg:tä voi ajella vaikka täpärillä ja monesti se on jopa siihen paras mutta iso osa hauskuudesta menee kun ei ne nimismieskiharaiset alamäet olekaan enää mitään.

----------


## MRe

Ymmärrän kyllä myös tämän old-school -katsantokannan, mutta mitä pitäisi sanoa vaikka alle kaksikymppiselle joka halajaa gg:tä. Että hanki pyörä, joka edustaa teknologiaa siltä ajalta kun isi oli sinun ikäisesi?

Jos haluaa ajaa gg:tä (eli pääosin hiekkateitä, välillä jotain neulaspolkua ja asfalttia) sinkulalla ja vannejarruilla, niin eihän siinä mitään. Mutta ei se nyt se totuus liene koko genrestä. Periaatteessa se mun 29" täysjäykkä kuiturunkoinen MTB uppoaa tähän gg-kategoriaan varsin hyvin, ei sillä mitään XC- tai Traili-ajoa voi ajaa ainakaan pelkäämättä fillarin hajoamista. Pääosin itse ajan sillä kaupungissä (siis Hgin keskustassa) ja esimerkiksi Vantaanjoen reunaa Haltialaan ja sieltä Keskuspuiston hiekkateitä pitkin takaisin. Gg:tä omimmillaan.

Ja toki varmaa on, että markkinamiehet tuovat tämän(kin) genren alle toinen toistaan uudempia "innovaatioita", joilla pyritään luomaan kysyntää. En minäkään nyt jonkun hissitolpan välttämättömyydestä ole niin varma, mutta jos sellainen on, niin mikäs siinä. Ei se mulle valintakriteeri ollut. Sama jotkut läpiakselit. Sen sijaan vannejarruja en olisi ottanut ja levaritkin piti olla hydrauliset. Tosin ne nyt on valitettavasti SRAMit, mutta kaikkea ei näköjään voi saada.

Pitää lisäksi muistaa, että ketjun otsikko on "Gravel Grinding", eli puhutaan yleisestä gg-tyyppisestä ajosta, ei tyypitetystä kisamuodosta. Kannattaa lukea se JackOja:n ensimmäinen viesti.

---
Valokuvausta jokusen vuoden harrastaneena old-school gg vertautuu ehkä filmikuvaukseen. Koitin sitäkin jokunen vuosi sitten, että olisiko se paluu valokuvauksen alkulähteille. Muutaman kehitetyn filkan jälkeen myin ne kamat pois, koska paluuta niihin 15-vuotiaan kesiin ei enää kohta kuuskymppisellä ollut, vaikka kuinka oli filmi. Eli en hakenutkaan sitä filmikuvauksen käsityöläisyyttä vaan ikuista nuoruutta.

----------


## Mohkku

> Pitää lisäksi muistaa, että ketjun otsikko on "Gravel Grinding", eli puhutaan yleisestä gg-tyyppisestä ajosta, ei tyypitetystä kisamuodosta. Kannattaa lukea se JackOja:n ensimmäinen viesti..



Jos ihan tarkkoja ollaan, aihealue on pyörät. Yleisten jorinoiden puolella on viestiketju gg-ajamiseen liittyville jutuille.

Old school-ajatus ei ole se, mitä pyörältäni haen, vaan ajoasento, ajotuntuma yms. asiat. Toki etujousitettu maasturi 2,2" renkailla on huonommalla sorapinnalla mukavuudeltaan ylivoimainen verrattuna kapeammilla renkailla varustetun gg:n kovuuteen (jotka muutamia ärsyttävästi asfalttipainotteisessa ajossa pidän pumpattuna 4-5 barin paineilla), silti gg:llä ajaminen ajoasennon ja tunnokkuuden takia on keskimäärin hauskempaa. Irtosoralla tai karkeassa sepelissä ei ole kivaa, mutta tuollaista tulee vastaan onneksi aika harvoin.

----------


## velib

Yksi näkökulma tähän on se, että ajetaan pyörillä, joilla ajamisessa pysyy haastetta tai ainakin tuntumaa niin, että voi silti ajaa kovaa. Toisin sanoen ajaminen ei saa olla liian helppoa, minkä takia ei täysjoustolla tule itse ajettua kuin oikeasti maastossa, koska sorateillä se on liian tylsä ajettava. Hyväkuntoisella latupohjalla hauskinta on alle 40 mm kumilla ja droppitangolla, vaihtelevalla soratiellä taas joku 35-40 mm kumi on mukava, mutta ei vielä mikään ilmatyynyalus. Jos ”soran” raekoko lähentelee nyrkin kokoa, ajan itsekin mieluummin mahdollisimman paksulla renkaalla, koska kapealla täytyy tiputtaa vauhtia liikaa. Toki välillä on mukava myös väärinpyöräillä ja viedä grinderi juurakkopolulle, mutta pidemmän päälle en siitä nauti. Meinasin tehdä XC-jäykkäperästä grinderin jäykällä keulalla, mutta tajusin että sen jälkeen en luultavasti nauttisi sillä ajosta soralla enkä maastossa.

Toiset toki haluavat että kyyti on mahdollisimman pehmeää, jolloin täysjousto tai vaikka läskipyörä on sopiva grinderi, toiset taas ajavat mieluummin alle 30 mm kumeilla myös soratiet.

EDIT: Mohkku yllä taitaa puhua aika lailla samasta asiasta kuin mitä hain takaa

----------


## TuomariKuolo

Kiinnostavasta filosofisesta pohdinnasta hetkeksi maallisempiin asioihin: onko kenelläkään kokemusta tai näkemystä Salsa Journeymanista? Internetskussa notkumisen seurauksena tuollainen on alkanut kiinnostaa.

----------


## KotooTöihin

Olikin hyvä tuo gravelmap. Kiitokset siitä. Löyty aika kivasti tästä kotinurkilta pirreltyjä reittejä. Osaa niistä on kyllä tullu tahkottua, vaimoketta ulkoiluttessa ;D

----------


## Pexi

> On se kumma että tourilla kestää vannejarrut päästellä alppeja alas mutta ei suomen nyppylöitä



Jos tässä viittasit tuohon edelliseen kuvaani jarrulevystä, niin vähennetään tarvetta kummastella:

- Tourilla ne ammattilaiset ajaa _suljetuilla_ teillä ja niillä on koko tien leveys käytössä neulansilmissä. Se vähentää jarruttelun tarvetta erittäin paljon.
- Ammattilaiset tietää, että jarrut on vauhdin surma ja ne osaa ja uskaltaa ajaa kovaa. Kaikki ei osaa eikä uskalla. Itse olen just sellainen.
- Se jarrulevyn kuva ei ollut Suomen nyppylöillä ajetun lenkin tulosta. Se lenkki oli ajettu Meri-Alppien maisemissa. Ja tuolla edellä puolestaan todistettiin, että gravel-ajelut on ihan samanlaisia, vaikka ne ajaisi missä päin maailmaa tahansa. Tuossa alla on lenkin profiili, siinä on tuossa n. 17 km paikkeilla pitkän laskuosuuden loppupuolella sellainen jyrkähkö pudotus, jossa noi jarrut otti hikeä, kun ennestään tuntematon "chemin" osoittautui päättyvän pimeään T-risteykseen.
- Cantilever-viittauksessa ei ollut kyse kestämisestä, vaan siitä, että kun jarruja tarvitsee, niin on hirmuisen mukavaa, että jarruihin voi luottaa ilman teräsmiehen puristusvoimaakin.

----------


## Pexi

> No mitä luulet, että olis tapahtunut vannejarrujen kanssa? Tuo levyjarrujen levyjen kuumeneminen on ihan normaalia ja johtuu siitä, että levyjarruissa jarrulevyn halkaisija on pieni, jolloin jarruttamiseen tarvitaan jarrupaloihin puristusvoimaa ja sitä kautta kitkaa huomattavasti enemmän kuin vannejarruissa. Vannejarruissa vastaavaa kuumenemista ei pääse yhtä helposti tapahtumaan, koska tarvittava kitka on niin paljon pienempi. Joku ehkä osaa laskea kuinka paljon tarvittaassa voimassa on eroa.
> 
> Ja juu, tiedostan erinomaisesti levyjarrujen edut vannejarruihin verrattuna, mutta myös niiden varjopuolet ja se, että gg-maastot olisi yhtäkkiä muuttuneet niin hurjiksi ajaa, että niissä ei "pärjää" vannejarruilla on suurimmaksi osaksi täyttä tuubaa.
> 
> Ps. Onnneksi on olemassa muunkinlaisia vannejarruja kuin cantilevereita. Cantileverit on järkevä valinta vannejarruiksi (kilpa)cyclocross-käyttöön niiden runsaan mutatilan vuoksi, mutta gg-pyörään ei ole oikeastaan mitään perusteltua syytä laittaa cantilevereita. Hyvät mini-v:t hakkaa huonot levarit jarrutustehossa moninkertaisesti ja oikeastaan jo niissäkin on jarruvoimaa liikaa, koska renkaasta loppuu pito huomattavasti aikaisemmin kuin jarruista pysäysvoima.



Ai mitä olisi tapahtunut vannejarruilla? Olisin puristanut kahvoja ihan stanasti ja kiroillut. Varmaan olisin vielä hengissäkin.

Saman energiamäärän ne vannejarrut muuten joutuu lämmöksi muuttamaan kuin levyjarrutkin. Vanteissa vaan on enemmän pinta-alaa kuin levyissä ja ne jäähtyy siksi tehokkaammin, ainakin aluvanteet. 

Mutta joo, on mullakin pari maantiefillaria, joissa on ihan hyvät vannejarrut, niillä saa kyllä renkaat lukkoon. Mutta niihin ei saa paksuja renkaita ja puristusvoiman tarve on edelleen ihan eri planeetalta kuin nestelevareissa. Eikös muuten noissa mini-V-jarruissakin ole aika rajoittunut rengastila, ei kai niihin mitään paksuja renkaita ja lokasuojia voi laittaa? 

Vannejarruilla kyllä pärjää, mutta miksi pärjääminen riittäisi? Jos hankkii vannejarruisen gravelin (jostain), niin eikö samalla luovu mahdollisuudesta käyttää eri kokoisia kiekkoja?

----------


## Vivve

Mistä saa uuden vannejarrullisen gravelpyörän?

----------


## Pexi

> Ihan oma mielipide: Minusta GG -fillari on "paluuta juurille", ajetaan hiekassa ja maastossa vanhahtavalla fillarilla.



Mielenkiintoista, tässä näkyy hyvin kuinka monipuolisiin tarpeisiin ja mielihaluihin nämä gravel- tai all road-pyörät vastaavat. Mulle näet nuo gravelit ovat sopivia, koska olen itse vanhahtava, elämän ja autojen kolhima ja luulen tarvitsevani fillaria, jolla on lupa ajaa hitaasti ja mukavasti siellä missä tuuli kulloinkin puhaltaa ja päivä paistaa. Aivan sama onko se asfalttia tai metsäpolkua tai kaupungin kujien kivetystä, tai onko se aitoa GG:tä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> luulen tarvitsevani fillaria, jolla on lupa ajaa hitaasti ja mukavasti siellä missä tuuli kulloinkin puhaltaa ja päivä paistaa. Aivan sama onko se asfalttia tai metsäpolkua tai kaupungin kujien kivetystä, tai onko se aitoa GG:tä.



Näin minäkin luulen. Maantiellä en hirveästi tykkää ajaa, mutta gg- ja/tai lähiseudun seikkailujutut kiinnostelee. Pyörän pitää olla rento ja helppo ajaa. Antaa vähän anteeksi kuskin laiskuutta. Siksi leveämpää rengasta ja levyjarrut. Ei hirveästi innosta ne tilanteet, että metsäautotiellä mutalikon läpi ajon jälkeen ei ole ensimmäisessä jarrutuksessa jarruja. Vannejarruilla on joskus noin käynyt. Laiton kisakireän kuitupyörän myyntiin. Saa nähdä mitä tulee tilalle vai tuleeko mitään. Jos haluttaa suorittaa ja ajaa äärirajoilla otan maastotykin tallista ja menen pommittamaan polkuja ja jumppamaan kivikoita. GG on mulle rentoa cruisailua siellä täällä ja joskus vasta lanatuila sorateillä tai metsäautoteillä kapeilla kumeilla se ei onnistu.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mistä saa uuden vannejarrullisen gravelpyörän?



Kyllä niitä jostain pikkupajoista edelleen saa. Custom-tilauksena jos ei muuten. Toki niistä ei tiedä kuin partajengi.

----------


## Pexi

> Mistä saa uuden vannejarrullisen gravelpyörän?



Olisko vaikka tollanen Charge Plug1 sopiva: http://www.chargebikes.com/plug-1/

----------


## Vivve

> Olisko vaikka tollanen Charge Plug1 sopiva: http://www.chargebikes.com/plug-1/



Chargea en oo nähny hetkeen missään myynnissä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Chargea en oo nähny hetkeen missään myynnissä.



Ei taida olla enää firma edes hengissä. 2017 jälkeen ei ole tapahtunut mitään.

----------


## stenu

> Näin minäkin luulen. Maantiellä en hirveästi tykkää ajaa, mutta gg- ja/tai lähiseudun seikkailujutut kiinnostelee. Pyörän pitää olla rento ja helppo ajaa. Antaa vähän anteeksi kuskin laiskuutta. Siksi leveämpää rengasta ja levyjarrut. Ei hirveästi innosta ne tilanteet, että metsäautotiellä mutalikon läpi ajon jälkeen ei ole ensimmäisessä jarrutuksessa jarruja. Vannejarruilla on joskus noin käynyt. Laiton kisakireän kuitupyörän myyntiin. Saa nähdä mitä tulee tilalle vai tuleeko mitään. Jos haluttaa suorittaa ja ajaa äärirajoilla otan maastotykin tallista ja menen pommittamaan polkuja ja jumppamaan kivikoita. GG on mulle rentoa cruisailua siellä täällä ja joskus vasta lanatuila sorateillä tai metsäautoteillä kapeilla kumeilla se ei onnistu.



Enpä malttanut pyysyä poissa.

Tismalleen samassa veneessä ollaan. Paitsi, että mä myin maantiepyörän pois jo seitsemän vuotta sitten. Mulle rentouteen ja helppouteen kuuluu mukavuus. Ilman jousitusratkaisuja ei levyjarrupyörän etuhaarukasta saa koskaan yhtä mukavaa kuin vannejarrupyörän. Koska jarruvoima tulee kiekkoon toispuoleisesti, jarruttaessa levarihaarukka ohjaa vasemmalle, jos se joustaa. Tästä seuraa, että levarihaarulat on ajossa kovempia. Piste. Just mietiskelin, että jos mun gg-lenkit olis täysiä vetämistä ja kunto riittäisi soralla +30 km/h keskareihin, voisi levareille olla oikeasti isompikin tarve. Mutta mun lenkit ei ole sellaisia ja pitkillä lenkeillä arvostan mukavuutta sekä keveyttä, niin mun grainderi on toistaiseksi sellainen kuin se nyt on.

Ilman levareita etuhaarukasta on mahdollista tehdä sen verran mukava, että vielä en ole törmännyt sellaiseen louhikkoon tai nimismiehenkiharaan, jota a) pystyy droppitankopyörällä ylipäätänsä ajamaan ja b) jota en olisi selvittänyt riittävän mukavasti noin 40-millisillä renkuloilla tai välillä kapeammillakin. Levyjarrujäykkyisen etuhaarukan kanssa saattaisin minäkin kaivata paksumpaa kumia alle. Kenties jonkinmoista jousitustakin. En ole niin paljoa kuitugraindereilla ajanut, että osaisin vielä sanoa varmasti.

Mä olen ajanut nyt 7 tai 8 vuotta VPCX:iä ja HELCX:iä vannejarrullisilla pyörillä ja niissä touhuissa jarrujen tarve on huomattavasti rentoa gg-lenkkeilyä suurempi, samoin mudan määrä. Silti vannejarrut ei ole pettäneet kertaakaan. Suurin ongelma niiden kanssa on ollut se, että mutapeltokrosseissa ne kerää julmetut muta- ja heinäkakut vaijereihinsa ja tukkivat haarukat siinä määrin, että kiekot ei tahdo enää kunnolla pyöriä.

Kuten jo siinä kieli poksella rustatun "stenun listan" sisältämässä postauksessa mainitsin, olen useampaan otteeseen ollut ostohousut jalassa sen kuituisen ja levyjarrullisen gg/cx-pyörän kanssa edellä mainitusta syystä. Mutta koska tykkään enemmän teräspyöräistä, en ole vielä ainakaan ostonappia painanut. Teräspyörään taas en levareita halua, koska paino ja kompromissit mukavuuden suhteen.

Se, mikä ihmetyttää eniten on se, että tämä jarruasia toistuvasti herättää niin tolkuttomasti keskustelua ja että joillakin niillä, jotka ovat ostonappia jossain vaiheessa painaneet, on niin julmettu tarve yrittää epätoivoisesti todistaa, että ilman kaikkia mahdollisia nykypyörien "pakollisia" varusteita ajaminen olisi jos ei mahdotonta, niin ainakin vaikeaa, ikävää ja epämukavaa. Todistettavasti ei ole. Kuka vaan jolle uskominen tuottaa vaikeuksia saa tulla mun pyörää kokeilemaan. Joku voisi jopa yllättyä positiivisesti.

Vivve: vannejarrullisia gg-pyöriä ei varmaan tee kukaan (paitsi Surly, CrossCheck, tosin ei varmaan ole luokiteltavissa puhtaasti gg-pyöräksi), koska harvat sellaisia enää ostaisi ja lopulta ne harvat, jotka niitä vielä ostavat ovat yleensä riittävän partaisia teettämään mielensä mukaisen. Eikä vannejarrupyörän ostamisessa enää varmaan olisi järkeäkään. Eikä varmaan muuten teräs- tai titaanipyöränkään yhtään sen enempää. Mun pointti asiaan on se, että jos satut omistamaan pyörän, jossa vannejarrut on tai, jossa ei ole yli 40-millisiä renkkaita tai hissitolppaa tai Laufia tai sähkövaihteita tai jotain muuta, niin silläkin pärjää tuolla graveleilla oikeassa elämässä aivan hyvin - ja välillä jopa paremmin.

Asiat ei ole niin mustavalkoisia kuin millaisina niitä markkinoidaan ja pyörät ei muutu pelkästään paremmiksi niillä parannuksilla, mitä niihin myydään. Polkupyörien evoluutio on jo moneen otteeseen näyttänyt toteen, että jokainen tekninen innovaatio aiheuttaa myös jonkinmoisen ongelman, jonka ratkaisemiseksi tarvitaan uusi tekninen innovaatio.

----------


## MRe

> Se, mikä ihmetyttää eniten on se, että tämä jarruasia toistuvasti herättää niin tolkuttomasti keskustelua ja että joillakin niillä, jotka ovat ostonappia jossain vaiheessa painaneet, on niin julmettu tarve yrittää epätoivoisesti todistaa, että ilman kaikkia mahdollisia nykypyörien "pakollisia" varusteita ajaminen olisi jos ei mahdotonta, niin ainakin vaikeaa, ikävää ja epämukavaa. Todistettavasti ei ole.



Mun on ainakin tästä ketjusta vaikea löytää yllämainittua käyttäytymistä. Toki rivien väliin jokainen voi kuvitella haluamiaan piilomerkityksiä.

Ihan samalla tavalla jos joku kokee tarvitsevansa tai hyötyvänsä vaikka niistä levyjarruista, niin ollaan todistamassa, että niitä ei tarvita. Kuten vaikka Pexi ylempänä kirjoitti, levyjarrut mahdollistavat erikokoisten kiekkojen käytön, joka taas mahdollistaa näissä vehkeissä erilevyiset renkaat. Jossain muussa genressä tilasta ei ole niin puute, jolloin samalla kiekkokoolla voi käyttää vapaammin erilaisia renkaita.

----------


## stenu

> Eikös muuten noissa mini-V-jarruissakin ole aika rajoittunut rengastila, ei kai niihin mitään paksuja renkaita ja lokasuojia voi laittaa? 
> 
> Vannejarruilla kyllä pärjää, mutta miksi pärjääminen riittäisi? Jos hankkii vannejarruisen gravelin (jostain), niin eikö samalla luovu mahdollisuudesta käyttää eri kokoisia kiekkoja?



Juu se on se noin 40 mm, mitä mahtuu maksimissaan lokareiden kanssa. Jos kokee tarvitsevansa sitä paksumpaa, tai useamman vannekoon kiekkoja, niin levarit (tai jarruton fiksi) on vaihtoehdot.

Kompromisseja nämä on aina johonkin suuntaan. Mun unelmapyörä olisi alle 9-kiloinen teräsrunkoinen ja -keulainen, levyjarrullinen joka kelin ja joka käytön pyörä, jossa on klassisen kaunis runko, mutta mukavuuden takia pitkä satulatolppa ja vannejarrujoustava etuhaarukka ja sellainen geometria, että se olisi ideaali sekä soragrindaukseen että cyclocrossiin. Joistain toiveista on kuitenkin pakko luopua. Omien preferenssiensä mukaan kukin speksatkoon oman kompromissinsa. Preferenssien suhteen kuitenkin kannattaa olla rehellinen itselleen. Markkinointi luo tehokkaasti näennäisiä tarpeita.

----------


## maapaa

> Mistä saa uuden vannejarrullisen gravelpyörän?



Vaikkapa täältä

https://blackmtncycles.com/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BtEg_IGFLBy/

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ilman levareita etuhaarukasta on mahdollista tehdä sen verran mukava, että vielä en ole törmännyt sellaiseen louhikkoon tai nimismiehenkiharaan, jota a) pystyy droppitankopyörällä ylipäätänsä ajamaan ja b) jota en olisi selvittänyt riittävän mukavasti noin 40-millisillä renkuloilla tai välillä kapeammillakin. Levyjarrujäykkyisen etuhaarukan kanssa saattaisin minäkin kaivata paksumpaa kumia alle. Kenties jonkinmoista jousitustakin. En ole niin paljoa kuitugraindereilla ajanut, että osaisin vielä sanoa varmasti.
> 
> Mä olen ajanut nyt 7 tai 8 vuotta VPCX:iä ja HELCX:iä vannejarrullisilla pyörillä ja niissä touhuissa jarrujen tarve on huomattavasti rentoa gg-lenkkeilyä suurempi, samoin mudan määrä. Silti vannejarrut ei ole pettäneet kertaakaan. Suurin ongelma niiden kanssa on ollut se, että mutapeltokrosseissa ne kerää julmetut muta- ja heinäkakut vaijereihinsa ja tukkivat haarukat siinä määrin, että kiekot ei tahdo enää kunnolla pyöriä.
> 
> Kuten jo siinä kieli poksella rustatun "stenun listan" sisältämässä postauksessa mainitsin, olen useampaan otteeseen ollut ostohousut jalassa sen kuituisen ja levyjarrullisen gg/cx-pyörän kanssa edellä mainitusta syystä. Mutta koska tykkään enemmän teräspyöräistä, en ole vielä ainakaan ostonappia painanut. Teräspyörään taas en levareita halua, koska paino ja kompromissit mukavuuden suhteen.



Tuohan on ihan selvä asia, että levyjarrupyörä vaatii jäykemmän etuhaarukan. Kyse ei ole myöskään siitä, että pystyykö jotakin paikkaa selvittämään. Joo kyllä olen minäkin kaikki paikat mitkä kohtuudella pystyy droppitangolla ajamaan selvittänyt, mutta kapealla kumilla se ei ole enää mukavaa ja rentoa, kuten vaikka tuo vasta lanattu karkea soratie. Sen kyllä ajaa, mutta eteneminen on takkuista. Kuitenkin kun tulee näitä Vaara-Suomen pieniä sorateitä ajeltua niin vastaan tulee sellaisia laskuja, joissa polkemattakin on 50-60km/h mittarissa. Mä en vaan tunne sellaisissa itseäni kovin varmaksi ilman levyjarruja ja vielä hydraulisia sellaisia, kun pystyy puristamatta annostelemaan tarvittavan jarruvoiman. Se mukavuuspuute pitää sitten paikata jollain muulla. Maisemat ja käyttötarpeet eroaa. Täällä saattaa olla kaiken näköistä jäkälän syöjääkin tiellä joiden takia joutuu noissa laskuissa jarruttelemaan. 

Kuitupyörää en varmaan enää osta ja painonkaan kanssa en ole niin tarkka, mutta saapa nähdä. 650b x 47 tossut on se mitä haluttaisi kokeilla. Nykyiseen pyörään ei mahdu. Jousituksia tai hissitolppaa en gravel-pyörään kaipaa ja enkä kyllä 1x voimansiirtoakaan. Ribblen CGR joko 725 tai Ti ja 105-sarjalla kuumottaisi eniten tällä hetkellä. Oma tausta kun on maastopyörien puolelta niin pikalinkku tuntuu levyjarrun kanssa joskus vähän liian joustavalta.

----------


## MRe

> Tässähän olisi Fillari-lehdelle hyvä juttuaihe: Mitä tarvitsee missäkin GG-pyörässä. He kävisivät vannejarruisella retrohenkisellä teräs GGllä ja modernilla levari + pillit ja viheltimet GGllä ajamassa erilaisia maastoja.



No, SamuliOne kävi Klaukkalassa vetämässä DH Suomi Cupin avoimessa sarjassa Polen jäykkäperällä. Eikä tainnut olla sarjassaan viimeinen.

Eli kuka tarvitsee mitäkin. Mutta tuskin Samulikaan on sanomassa, että täpärit DH:ssa on turhia.

Mutta kyllähän tuollaisessa vertailussa voisi olla juonen juurta: miten retro-gg eroaa tämän päivän kuitu-gg:stä. Kumpi parempi.

----------


## stenu

> Mutta kyllähän tuollaisessa vertailussa voisi olla juonen juurta: miten retro-gg eroaa tämän päivän kuitu-gg:stä. Kumpi parempi.



"Paremmuus" näissä asioissa on aina ainoastaan jonkun henkilön tai henkilöiden subjekstiivinen näkemys. Siksi esimerkiksi foorumitotuus on ihan yhtä totta kuin jonkun nimellisesti sertifioidumman testaajan näkemys.





> 650b x 47 tossut on se mitä haluttaisi kokeilla.



Mä olen kokeillut ja musta siinä ei ole mitään olennaista eroa tai ainakaan parannusta 700c x 40 -renkaisiin verrattuna. Sen, mitä renkaan vähän isommassa ilmatilassa voittaa, pienemmässä ulkohalkaisijassa häviää. Jos haluaisi olennaista eroa maasto-ominaisuuksien suhteen joku 2,1-tuumainen maastorengas olisi oltava, mutta sitten saattaa alkaa tulla jo muunlaisia haasteita esim. voimansiirron suhteen. Toisenlaisiakin mielipiteitä löytyy, esimerkiksi John "Radavist" Prolly on vaihtanut kaikissa droppitankopyörissään pyörissään (joita on lukuisia) 650b-kiekkoihin.

E: Tommi, juu pitää paikkansa ja Gevenallen kanssa saa naitettua mtb-vannejarrut ja droppikahvatkin tarvittaessa.

----------


## MRe

> Mä olen kokeillut ja musta siinä ei ole mitään olennaista eroa tai ainakaan parannusta 700c x 40 -renkaisiin verrattuna. Sen, mitä renkaan vähän isommassa ilmatilassa voittaa, pienemmässä ulkohalkaisijassa häviää. Jos haluaisi olennaista eroa maasto-ominaisuuksien suhteen joku 2,1-tuumainen maastorengas olisi oltava,



Ehkä jatkan tässäkin kohtaa kahden pyörän taktiikalla vs. kahden kiekon taktiikka. Eli mulla on se jäykkä 29" maasturi 2.1" (vai 2.2")-tuumaisilla ja sitten tämän gg:n voi pitää 700C x 37. 

Aikanaan (siis vielä viime kesänä) kun mulla oli cyclo, niin en saanut sen kanssa yhtään nopeampia keskareita lenkillä kuin tuolla maasturillakaan. Vika tässä kohden on ollut varmasti kuskissa, mutta yllättävän nopea myös tuollainen jäykkä mtb.

----------


## Jami2003

> No, SamuliOne kävi Klaukkalassa vetämässä DH Suomi Cupin avoimessa sarjassa Polen jäykkäperällä. Eikä tainnut olla sarjassaan viimeinen.



Nusnus... Se oli kyllä Pässilän Rämäkkä

----------


## Jami2003

> ^Totta puhut. Mä ajelin 29erillä maantielenkkejä, kunnes ostin maantiepyörän, vaan enpä rikkonut maantiepyörällä enkkojani. Ajajassa on myös vikaa, maantie ei ole omin lajini, mutta silti.



Jos rengastus on kohdallaan cyclolla ajaa vähintään 2 km/h lujempaa kuin 29er:llä ja taas maantiepyörällä vähintään 2 km/h kovempaa kuin cyclolla. Ja taas aika-ajopyörällä sen vähintään 2 km/h kovempaa kuin maantiepyörällä. Samaa tehoa käyttäen. Mutta enemmän vaikuttaa tosiaan renkaat kuin runko tai kategoria mitä se edustaa...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Maastopyöräilypuolella (sitä kuitenkin työmatkan ohella ajan eniten) olen usein miettinyt, että ovat ne maastot muuttuneet 20 vuodessa tosi paljon, kun entisellä fillarilla ei tekisi enää mitään siellä.



Eipä varmaan ole, mutta veikkaan, että vauhdit on vähän erit nykyaikaisella kalustolla.





> Jos rengastus on kohdallaan cyclolla ajaa  vähintään 2 km/h lujempaa kuin 29er:llä ja taas maantiepyörällä  vähintään 2 km/h kovempaa kuin cyclolla. Ja taas aika-ajopyörällä sen  vähintään 2 km/h kovempaa kuin maantiepyörällä. Samaa tehoa käyttäen.  Mutta enemmän vaikuttaa tosiaan renkaat kuin runko tai kategoria mitä se  edustaa...



Eniten vaikuttaa kuitenkin ilmanvastus ja sitä myöten ajoasento.

----------


## Jami2003

> Eniten vaikuttaa kuitenkin ilmanvastus ja sitä myöten ajoasento.



Totta tuokin. Tosin vaikuttaa hieman millä nopeuksilla ajetaan. Fillari-lehden rengas testissä oli yleistys että alle 30 kmh nopeuksissa rengas vaikuttaa enemmän, yli sen ilmanvastus. Oletan että valtaosa täällä vetelee lenkit alle kolmenkympin keskarilla.

----------


## PTS

Secan taas ajossa! Tilattu joskus syksyllä, ajokunnossa maaliskuun ja "ajokiellossa" siitä lähtien. Ilmoittivat Fairlightilta, että löytäneet valmistusvirheen haarukasta ja kehoittivat olemaan ajamatta. Aluksi lupasivat uusien haarukoiden saapuvan heille toukokuun 17. Sain omani siis eilen, 8.7...

Vain tietty 70 kappaleen erä oli kyseessä. Foorumilla näitä on muillakin, onko teillä tästä minkälaisia kokemuksia? Firman puolesta ei ole hirveästi kehuttavaa. Tiedottaminen huonoa ja uudesta keulasta uupui luvattuja osia. Myös rungossa oli hieman siivottavaa keväällä kun se saapui.

Mutta itse pyörähän on mahtava ajaa, enkä viitsi hehkuttaa sen enempää. Miinuksia en ole kuitenkaan löytänyt. Eilen tuli vahingossa polkaistua satku rikki ekalla kuivan kelin lenkillä. Yli puolet asvaltin ulkopuolella, hieman reitti 2000:a, pari polkuakin, keskuspuistoa ja myös asvalttia hirmuiseen vastatuuleen. Renkaat aivan mahtavat joka alustalla, Vittoria Terreno Dry 40 mm. Tällä kertaa paineet jo alle kolmessa, n. 2,6 ja 2,9 bar.

Kuvaspämmiä. (huom!, sisältää gg:n väärinkäyttöä!)

----------


## MRe

> Nusnus... Se oli kyllä Pässilän Rämäkkä



Totta... ei pitäisi näissä sekoilla.

----------


## WECLIMITS

Kippurasarvella en enää tuossakaan maastossa mene (reipas alamäki, vaikka ei tietenkään kuvasta avaudu). Samoin se joidenkin perusparannettujen metsäautoteiden louhikko, ei toimi. Olipa sitten vaikka 40+ renkaat ja levyjarrut, niin aika pian tulee suoraa tankoa ikävä. Maantielle ok, olipa sitten hiekkaa tai jotakin muuta.

----------


## Jukka

> Secan taas ajossa! Tilattu joskus syksyllä, ajokunnossa maaliskuun ja "ajokiellossa" siitä lähtien. Ilmoittivat Fairlightilta, että löytäneet valmistusvirheen haarukasta ja kehoittivat olemaan ajamatta. Aluksi lupasivat uusien haarukoiden saapuvan heille toukokuun 17. Sain omani siis eilen, 8.7...



Oman Secanin keula ei onneksi kuulunut tuohon takaisinkutsuttuun erään, joten ajoa on kertynyt tasaisesti ja jokaisesta kilometristä olen nauttinut täysillä. On tuo kyllä itselle ja omaan käyttöön todella sopiva peli. Olisikohan vähän kasvukipuja ja sen myötä aikataulut pettää yms. Tuo ei tietenkään ole hyväksyttää asiakkaan kannalta.

Renkaina on nyt kesän ajoissa olleet Gravelkingin slicksit, jotka ovat mukavat ja nopeahkotkin, mutta huonolla pinnalla pito on kyllä aika rajallinen kuvion (tai tietysti sen puutteen) takia. Keväällä ja syksyllä alla ovat olleet Gravelkingin SK versiot, mutta kiinnostaisi tulevana syksynä kokeilla jotain muuta rengasta. Omani on vielä mekaanisilla levareilla, mutta ne siirtyvät takaisin vaimon pyörään ja tilasin Secaniin neste Ultegran osat. Pysähtyminen ei ole ollut normilenkeillä ongelma, mutta joskus hektiseenkin työmatka-/kaupunkiajoon olen kaivannut enemmän jarrutehoa, tai oikeastaan tehon parempaa säädeltävyyttä. Myös Teneriffan pitkissä alamäissä nestejarruilla on etunsa, kunhan ei kiehauta nesteitä...

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Eilen kävin taas ulkoiluttamassa Sutraa, jossa on 45mm WTB Riddlerit. Voi olla, että taakse tulee vaihdettua joku rullaavampi rengas. WTB:llä olisi uutuutena Venture, joka näyttää omaan silmään mukavan monipuoliselta gummilta: https://www.wtb.com/collections/grav...28317937631309

Oli muuten hämmentävä ensimmäisen tubelesskokemus näissä "kapeissa" renkaissa. Eturengas nousi jalkapumpulla ilman hikoilua vanteelle kuin itsestään. Takarengasta en saanut edes napsauttimella, vaikka olin sisurilla asettanut toisen puolen kyljen vanteelle. Pitää varmaan koittaa vielä ilman prestan sielua napsauttimella, kun jaksan uudestaan taistella. Toistaiseksi eturengas on siis tubeless ja takana mennään sisurilla.


Täällä kun on useammalla teräsrungot, niin miten olette suojanneet (jos olette) pyörien runkoja ruosteen varalta? Kävin hakemassa motonetistä Dinitrolia, mutta jäin vielä miettimään, että miten tuon luotettavasti saisi kriittisiin paikkoihin. Samoin sitä ei varmaan keskiön kierteisiin saisi mennä, eli niihin joku teippisuojaus käsittelyn ajaksi? Kierteisiin sitten reilummin rasvaa päälle.

----------


## Moska

> Eilen kävin taas ulkoiluttamassa Sutraa, jossa on 45mm WTB Riddlerit. Voi olla, että taakse tulee vaihdettua joku rullaavampi rengas. WTB:llä olisi uutuutena Venture, joka näyttää omaan silmään mukavan monipuoliselta gummilta: https://www.wtb.com/collections/grav...28317937631309
> 
> Täällä kun on useammalla teräsrungot, niin miten olette suojanneet (jos olette) pyörien runkoja ruosteen varalta? Kävin hakemassa motonetistä Dinitrolia, mutta jäin vielä miettimään, että miten tuon luotettavasti saisi kriittisiin paikkoihin. Samoin sitä ei varmaan keskiön kierteisiin saisi mennä, eli niihin joku teippisuojaus käsittelyn ajaksi? Kierteisiin sitten reilummin rasvaa päälle.



Mielestäni ei tarvitse kierteitä suojata. Pyyhkii vaan tuoreena liiat pois.

----------


## ikispessu

Vihdoin BMC:n uudesta gravel sarjasta, URS, on tullut juttua julkisuuteen. https://road.cc/content/tech-news/26...vel-bike-range

----------


## Jami2003

> Vihdoin BMC:n uudesta gravel sarjasta, URS, on tullut juttua julkisuuteen. https://road.cc/content/tech-news/26...vel-bike-range



Kaunis kuin mikä. Todennäköisesti myös hinta kohdallaan

----------


## ikispessu

> Kaunis kuin mikä. Todennäköisesti myös hinta kohdallaan



Nättejä on. Neljä eri versiota ja hinnat 2999€, 3999€, 5999€ ja 8999€. Onhan siinä kasa euroja.

----------


## Vivve

Hain tänään kyseisen työmatkagravelin. Purin, putsasin ja kasasin uudestaan.

----------


## Jami2003

Ja vielä vannejarruilla. Uskallat kuitenkin ajaa ketjun lukemisen jälkeen

----------


## Vivve

Tokitoki  :Hymy:  Hyvinhän nuo tuntuu jarruttavan mutta melkoisen säätämisen vaatii.

----------


## JackOja

Eikö tuo ole crossari?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Eikö tuo ole crossari?



Juu sellainenhan se.

----------


## maapaa

> Eikö tuo ole crossari?



Vaatinee tiukkaa väärin ajoa, että taipuu graveliin.

----------


## Vivve

Sama se, polkupyörältä näyttää minusta

----------


## stenu

> Eikö tuo ole crossari?



Oisko vähän siinä ja tässä. Cyclocrossareissa on max. 33-milliset renkaat ja noi Rocket Ronit taitaa olla 35 mm. Rajatapaus? =)

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Vihdoin BMC:n uudesta gravel sarjasta, URS, on tullut juttua julkisuuteen. https://road.cc/content/tech-news/26...vel-bike-range



Jotain uutta kun tulee, niin jostain "vanhasta" pitää luopua ja kaiken tämän gravelhössötyksen keskellä BMC lopetti yhden markkinoiden parhaan cyclocrossin valmistamisen sitten kokonaan. En tiedä onko tämä nyt sitten hyvä suunta vai ei, koska crossarilla voi ajaa gravelia, mutta gravelilla ei crossia. No onneksi itseltäni löytyy CX01 malli parin vuoden takaa ja saakin nyt pysyä kalustossa, kun uusiakaan ei enää saa. Jännä nähdä millä crossin Suomenmestari ajelee ensi kaudella, kun viime vuoden kisapyörät on käsittääkseni vaihtaneet jo omistajaa ja uusia ei enää ole saatavilla.

----------


## MRe

> Sama se, polkupyörältä näyttää minusta



Ei, ei, ei ja ei. Seuraavaksi tänne joku postaa triken kuvan ja sanoo gravel.

(aikanaan olisko ollut 70-luvulla 2CV-kerhossa keskusteltiin, voidaanko sinne ottaa myös Dyanen omistajat mukaan. Päätös oli sillä kertaa selvä ei. Perusteluna, että seuraavaksi tänne otetaan kuplatkin. Ja nuorisolle, jolle ei 2CV tai Dyane aukea, niin google auttaa)

----------


## MRe

Tässä on reiveli vol 2.0 



Toivottavasti kestää pidemmälle kuin vol 1.0. Release history:
- kiekot vaihdettu Crankbrothersin Zinc, kun entisistä tuli entisiä
- wattimittari Power2Max NGeco
- työkaluina OneUP EDC Tool upotettuna saman valmistajan pumppuun
- renkaat litkutettu, myös takarengas piti ilmaa, vaikka vanne sanoi totaalisen poks
- lisätty pullotelineet ja soittokello
Painoa kuvan ja tekstin mukaisilla varusteilla 10.7 kg

----------


## Smo

> Kippurasarvella en enää tuossakaan maastossa mene (reipas alamäki, vaikka ei tietenkään kuvasta avaudu). Samoin se joidenkin perusparannettujen metsäautoteiden louhikko, ei toimi. Olipa sitten vaikka 40+ renkaat ja levyjarrut, niin aika pian tulee suoraa tankoa ikävä. *Maantielle ok, olipa sitten hiekkaa tai jotakin muuta.



Vasta hommasin tuollaisen ja ekalla lyhyellä kokeilulla kauppamatkalla yllätyin miten helppo sillä oli ajaa maastossa. Tuohan ei ole GG vaan CC mutta kukaan ei sitä huomaa tuosta kuvakulmasta .. harmi vaan että fillari on kaupungissa ja minä mökillä. Nyt olisi ollut aika hyvät kokeilumahdollisuudet.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Miten näette keulakulman ja akselivälin vaikutuksen? Myin eilen aikoinaan vähän heräteostoksena ostetun kuitucrossarin pois ja nyt on ns. puhdas pöytä. Vanhassa oli 104cm akseliväli ja 72.5 asteinen keula. Jotenkin tuntui lyhkäseltä ja jyrkältä. Vaikutelmaa tehosti varmaankin myös korkealla oleva keskiö. Ehkä sellainen allroad-pyörä hakusessa, joka hoitaisi maantielenkkeilytarpeitakin. Pitäisiköhän perustaa oma topic  :Hymy: 

En kyllä tiedä ostanko enää kippurasarvea, mutta mukava näitä pyöriä on speksailla. Ribble CGR 725 on vähän himoittanut, mutta tiiäppä tuosta kun 186 sentin varsi osuu just kahden koon väliin. Siinä nuo edellä mainitut on aikalailla samoissa kuin vanhassa. Vähän 105-osin koristettua alumiini-Topstonea katselin. Siinä olisi parisen senttiä enemmän akseliväliä ja loivempaa keulaa tarjolla.

----------


## palikka

^^^ Selvästi parempi kuva Marin pyörästä. Satulan ja tangon kulmaakin säädetty. Ihan hienot kiekot on, ettei vain ois photoshopattu vanhojen päälle kun samassa kulmassa kun valmistajan sivullakin  :Leveä hymy:  No joo mutta hyväkin ajettava? Tuleeko hissitolppaa koskaan käytettyä?

----------


## PeZu

> Hain tänään kyseisen työmatkagravelin. Purin, putsasin ja kasasin uudestaan.



Ja heti seuraavana päivänä pistit pyörän myyntiin  :Hymy:

----------


## Jugi

Ribblen CGR alurunkoisena kiinnostaa. 180/85cm pituudella tipahdan juuri M ja L runkokoon väliin. Ribblen asiakaspalvelukaan ei suoraan osannut sanoa kumpaan kannattaisi päätyä. 

Onkos täällä Ribblen omistajia ja mihin runkokokoon päätynyt niin saisi vähän käsitystä kumpi olis parempi?

----------


## Shamus

Vaimon kera ulkona...

----------


## MRe

> ^^^ Selvästi parempi kuva Marin pyörästä. Satulan ja tangon kulmaakin säädetty. Ihan hienot kiekot on, ettei vain ois photoshopattu vanhojen päälle kun samassa kulmassa kun valmistajan sivullakin



No, kun veljeskunnan säännöt määräävät missä asennossa kiekot tulee olla näissä kantakirjakuvissa  :Leveä hymy:  Mulla on nyt kolmessa fillarissa Crankbrothersin kiekot ja ne kaikki on tuollaiset twin-spoke. Ei kai cb:llä muita olekaan?





> No joo mutta hyväkin ajettava? Tuleeko hissitolppaa koskaan käytettyä?



On mun makuun oikein hyvä ajettava. Hissitolppaa en ole vielä käyttänyt. Voi olla turha kapistus, mutta kun se nyt tuossa oli, niin olkoon sitten.

----------


## MRe

^^Nyt on graveli omimmassa ympäristössään.

----------


## Pexi

> Vaimon kera ulkona...



Hiano kuva monella tapaa! Vaimo ja Shamus itse tuolla pellolla horisontissa ja kenen lie liian hienot pyörätkin päässeet otokseen. Loistavaa.

----------


## Pexi

> On mun makuun oikein hyvä ajettava. Hissitolppaa en ole vielä käyttänyt. Voi olla turha kapistus, mutta kun se nyt tuossa oli, niin olkoon sitten.



On sen verran mielenkiintoinen kapistus, että saatan vinkua koeajoa, jos soralla törmätään!

----------


## MRe

> Hiano kuva monella tapaa! Vaimo ja Shamus itse tuolla pellolla horisontissa ja kenen lie liian hienot pyörätkin päässeet otokseen. Loistavaa.



Shamus ilmeisesti kosimassa?

----------


## stenu

Nyt on kyllä niin yliterävöitetty kuva, että silmiin sattuu. Pyörät on sen sijaan vimpan päälle.

----------


## Mohkku

Piti kysyä, että kumpi noista on vaimo, kun en huomannut horisontissa olevaa henkilöä. Mutta hieno kuva, se täytyy sanoa.

Kotlenburgin kysymykseen akselivälistä riippuu vastaus aika paljon runkokoosta.Pienelle rungolle 104 cm on aika paljon, isommalle se on varmaan aika tavanomainen. Kokeilematta on edelleen Whyte ja Merida Silex, joissa on poikkeuksellisen pitkä akseliväli. Muutamassa testisdä nuo ovat olleett, eikä niissä ole mitään erityistä huomiota ajettavuudesta kerrottu. Hyvin ovat pelanneet siinä missä muutkin. Voi tietysti olla, että erot korostuu maastossa.Ennen kaikkea kyse taitaa kuitenkin olla kokonaisuudesta. Pyörän geometriassa kun yhtä paikkaa muuttaa, muuttuu moni muukin. Siksi en jaksa kiinnostua yksittäisistä mitoista ajettavuuteen.

----------


## TERU

Ihan samat sanat taas, takahaarukkaan hieman lisää mittaa muutoin täydelliseen ajokkiini jonkunkerran toiveissani ajatellut, tuossa kohtaa hybridiä kaihonnut. Kun kaikki noin suunnilleen mitoituksessa alkaa olla kohdillaan tuohon seikkaan hitunen huomiota, jatkaahan se myös akseliväliä.

----------


## Jomppanen

Mulla oli samaan aikaan cyclo ja cyclo/gravel joissa takahaarukka suunnilleen samaa mittaa (3mm ero), keulakulmassa 0.5 astetta eroa ja front-center mitassa noin 20mm eroa.
Fillarit oli aika lailla saman painoisia mutta lyhyempi tuntui paljon kevyemmältä kun piti hypätä rotvallin yli.
Lyhyempi tuntui tehokkaammalta polkea, ei se sen nopeampi ollut mutta fiilis oli erilainen.
Lyhyempi oli selkeesti hätäisempi kääntymään.
Neulaspolulla ei ollut hirveästi eroa mutta irtohiekka, pehmeä hiekka, muta ja loska toivat eron esiin.
Pidempi fillari oli huomattavasti vakaampi. Siinä missä lyhyemmällä jo jännitti niin pidempi meni varsinkin loskassa vakaasti. En olis uskonut kokeilematta millaisen eron 20mm voi tehdä.
Renkaatkin oli em fillareissa samat, pidemmässä oli kyllä leveämpi tanko.

----------


## TuomariKuolo

> Kiinnostavasta filosofisesta pohdinnasta hetkeksi maallisempiin asioihin: onko kenelläkään kokemusta tai näkemystä Salsa Journeymanista? Internetskussa notkumisen seurauksena tuollainen on alkanut kiinnostaa.



Toiveikkaana lainaan itseäni, jos täältä kuitenkin löytyisi Journeyman-asiantuntijoita.

----------


## Laerppi

Seuraavassa greivelissä pitää olla etuhaarukassa mounttauspaikat.

----------


## BB Holland

Suhtaudun suurella epäilyksellä useimpiin tämän hetken villityksiin. Siitä olen samaa mieltä, että kaikenlaiset jarrut ovat nykyisin paljon parempia kuin ennen. Tai täällä jotkut meinaavat, ettei v-jarrut vieläkään ole hyvät. Heivatkaa ne Shimanot ensi alkuun. Muutenhan mä olen Shimanon mies, ja käytän nykyisin Deoreakin jos eroa ei ole kuin hinnassa ja painossa. Ja isommat renkaat on paremmat. Muutenhan suosin kaikkea vanhempaa tekniikkaa, paitsi teräsrunkojen junamainen raskaus ei erikoisemmin puhuttele. Ajaa niillä kuten alumiinillakin. Tai kuidulla, kaikkia löytyy nykyisin.






> Jos rengastus on kohdallaan cyclolla ajaa vähintään 2 km/h lujempaa kuin 29er:llä ja taas maantiepyörällä vähintään 2 km/h kovempaa kuin cyclolla. Ja taas aika-ajopyörällä sen vähintään 2 km/h kovempaa kuin maantiepyörällä. Samaa tehoa käyttäen. Mutta enemmän vaikuttaa tosiaan renkaat kuin runko tai kategoria mitä se edustaa...



Varmaankin 40km/h vauhdissa tässä on jotain perää. Olen ajanut stadista Valkeakoskelle sekä 26er maasturilla että kuitumaantiepyörällä, tismalleen samaa keskivauhtia. Joo olosuhteet olivat erittäin erilaiset, mutta jollakin tavalla ehkä tasapuolisesti. Kaupungissa en millään meinaa saada eroja syntymään parinkympin vauhdissa. Mikä hulluinta, isoilla maastorenkailla ja maantierenkailla menee aika lailla samalla tavalla vauhdin osalta. Tai vaikeahan tuota on mitata.

----------


## JackOja

> Seuraavassa greivelissä pitää olla etuhaarukassa mounttauspaikat.



Mitä jos vaihtaa sen haarukan?

Tuohon aiempaan geometriapohdiskeluun kertoisin, että mun grainderissa on loiva keula, pitkä chainstay ja matala keskiö ja on vallan erinomainen laitos. Vakaasti kulkee ja silti poluillakin ajelee riemuisasti.

----------


## Laerppi

> Mitä jos vaihtaa sen haarukan?
> 
> Tuohon aiempaan geometriapohdiskeluun kertoisin, että mun grainderissa on loiva keula, pitkä chainstay ja matala keskiö ja on vallan erinomainen laitos. Vakaasti kulkee ja silti poluillakin ajelee riemuisasti.



Hyvä idea. Mitä vaihtoehtoja on myynnissä irrallaan?

----------


## JackOja

> Hyvä idea. Mitä vaihtoehtoja on myynnissä irrallaan?



Mulla on vähän sama tarve ja olen odotellut koska Genesiksen keväällä mainostettua keulaa (karbonaattia, suoralla kaulaputkella, levyjarruille) saisi ostaa jostain. Joku tässä ketjussa mainittu amerikanmerkki (en nyt kännyllä jaksa etsiä) olisi hyvä vaihtoehto myös. Muitakin oli olemassa.

----------


## MRe

> On sen verran mielenkiintoinen kapistus, että saatan vinkua koeajoa, jos soralla törmätään!



Mikäs siinä. Mä olen sitten Stravassa se Meri Reimari  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Miten näette keulakulman ja akselivälin vaikutuksen? Myin eilen aikoinaan vähän heräteostoksena ostetun kuitucrossarin pois ja nyt on ns. puhdas pöytä. Vanhassa oli 104cm akseliväli ja 72.5 asteinen keula. Jotenkin tuntui lyhkäseltä ja jyrkältä. Vaikutelmaa tehosti varmaankin myös korkealla oleva keskiö. Ehkä sellainen allroad-pyörä hakusessa, joka hoitaisi maantielenkkeilytarpeitakin. Pitäisiköhän perustaa oma topic 
> 
> En kyllä tiedä ostanko enää kippurasarvea, mutta mukava näitä pyöriä on speksailla. Ribble CGR 725 on vähän himoittanut, mutta tiiäppä tuosta kun 186 sentin varsi osuu just kahden koon väliin. Siinä nuo edellä mainitut on aikalailla samoissa kuin vanhassa. Vähän 105-osin koristettua alumiini-Topstonea katselin. Siinä olisi parisen senttiä enemmän akseliväliä ja loivempaa keulaa tarjolla.



Mulla on ajossa kaksi pyörää. Vanhempi Rosthairs, joka siis sinkuloitu nykyään ruostevauriokorjausten jälkeen. Geo löytyy tuolta (koko 54). Kun teetin uudemman, toimi vanhemman geo pohjana, koska olin viihtynyt sen kanssa hyvin, mutta halusin painopisteen vähän taaemmas ja keskiön alemmas. Päädyin 0,5 astetta loivempiin kulmiin, 3 mm suurempaan rakeen keulassa ja 3 mm matalampaan keskiöön. Crossairs tuntui aina aavistuksen lyhyeltä, joten Cycloon tuli myös 5 mm pitempi vaakaputki. Cyclon mitat tuolla. Muita geometriaeroja ei ole ja vaihtelen kiekkoja ristiin. Molempia ajan 100-millisen stemmin ja lyhyt-reachisen tangon kanssa. Tangot molemmissa identtiset. Mitoissa on pieneltä kuulostavat erot, mutta ne tuntuvat yllättävän paljon ajossa. En osaa oikein sanoa, kumpi olisi kivempi. Molemmilla on omat vahvuutensa. Pehmeällä hiekalla kanttaillessa huomaa, että mitä pitemmälle etuakselin vie, sitä vähemmän eturenkaalla on pitoa. 3 mm eron bb dropissa huomaa parempana vakautena, mutta 172,5-millisilläkin kammilla kammet kolisee kiviin maastoisemmassa ajossa huomattavati helpommin. Chainstay-mitta on alunperin molemmissa sama, mutta Rosthairsissa on nykyään vaakadropit ja pidän "chainstay-mitan" aina niin lyhyenä, kuin kulloinkin käytössä oleva välitys ja rengas sallii. Kivempi ajaa, mitä lyhyepi perä, riippumatta ajaako gravelia vai krossia.

Peruskrossarigeosta Topstonen 71-asteiseen ja 55 mm(!) rakeisella keulalla varustettuun on aika iso hyppäys. Toisaalta täällä aikaisemmin käytyjen keskustelujen perusteella jotkut ei välttämättä huomaa mitään olennasita eroa eli riippunee myös kuskista. Toivottavasti tästä oli jotain apua.

----------


## fob

Tänään olin kiitollinen 50 mm renkaista.

----------


## JackOja

> ...
> Tänään olin kiitollinen 50 mm renkaista.



Oon ennenkin sanonut, mutta sanon taas, että mun havaintojeni mukaan tienpitoaineksen raekoon lähestyessä renkaan leveyttä alkavat ongelmat. 50-millisillä pärjää pitkälle. Harvoin on karkeampaa (mutta joskus on).

----------


## hphuhtin

> tienpitoaineksen raekoon lähestyessä renkaan leveyttä alkavat ongelmat.



Päädyin samaan päätelmään itse kun tuli ajeltua muutamasata km erikokoista kiviainesta äskettäin. Tuota voinee pitää hyvänä nyrkkisääntönä. ”Ongelmat” ei tietenkään tarkoita, että ei olisi ajettavissa ja jonkun mielestä se on varmasti edelleen mukavaakin. Tuota ylläolevaa kuvaa katsoin ja näytti itselleni mukavalta vielä 45mm renkaillakin  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Peruskrossarigeosta Topstonen 71-asteiseen ja 55 mm(!) rakeisella keulalla varustettuun on aika iso hyppäys. Toisaalta täällä aikaisemmin käytyjen keskustelujen perusteella jotkut ei välttämättä huomaa mitään olennasita eroa eli riippunee myös kuskista. Toivottavasti tästä oli jotain apua.



Kiitti. Toisaalta mä ajelen 90% lenkeistä kalustolla jossa on keulakulma luokkaa 65-66 astetta ja akseliväli yli 120 senttiä, joten tuollainen Topstone saattaisi tuntua jopa luonnollisemmalta kuin perinteinen crossarigeo. Tuo edellinen kun tuntui vähän huteralta. Sen geo on täällä https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/tc...ced-pro-2-2016 mulla oli tuo L-kokoinen. BB drop 60mm eli aika korkea ja lyhyt.

Nyt kun surffaillut vähän ympäriinsä niin näyttäisi, että aika usein akseliväliä on n. 105-106 senttiä ja keulakulma n. 70.5-71 astetta sellaisissa rungoissa, joissa reach asettuu samalle n. 395mm paikkeille kuin tuossa Giantissa. Stackia on toki enemmän ja saa ollakin. Tuo akselivälin pidennys ja samalla keskiö putoaminen 10-15 milliä toisi varmaan sitä toivottua vakautta tieajoon. Tuo Giant oli vähän rauhattoman tuntuinen kova vauhtisissa pitkissä laskuissa niin asfaltilla kuin sorallakin. Edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että maastossa ajetaan maastopyörällä, joten tieominaisuudet tässä ratkaisee.

105 kalustetun Topstonen saisi alle 1.5 rahaan niin siksi se nousi tässä esille. 





> Pyörän geometriassa kun yhtä paikkaa muuttaa,  muuttuu moni muukin. Siksi en jaksa kiinnostua yksittäisistä mitoista  ajettavuuteen.



Siksi siinä lukikin akseliväli ja keulakulma, jotka ovat aika vahvasti sidoksissa toisiinsa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Oon ennenkin sanonut, mutta sanon taas, että mun havaintojeni mukaan tienpitoaineksen raekoon lähestyessä renkaan leveyttä alkavat ongelmat. 50-millisillä pärjää pitkälle. Harvoin on karkeampaa (mutta joskus on).



Tässä lienee jonkinlainen totuus. Monestihan nuo on ajettavissa kapeallakin, mutta eteneminen ei ole enää rentoa.

Syötteen gravel insomian facebookissa on hyvä kuva millaisia nää pohjoisen pienet pääasiassa metsätalouden tarpeisiin ylläpidettävät soratiet toisinaan on.

https://www.facebook.com/66365868738...type=3&theater

Toki tuo tuosta nopeasti silenee kun 74 tonninen pöllirekka pyyhkii muutaman kerran edestakaisin, mutta se ei lohduta silloin, kun tuollaiselle vasta lanatulle sattuu.

----------


## Smo

Ei ollut mökillä kivaa täysjäykällä 26" teräsmaasturillakaan tuoreella kivimurikkasoralla 2.0" sliksillä ja kuluneella nappulakumilla. Asvalttopaineet tosin renkaissa, vähän helpotti kun pikkusen päästi ilmaa.

----------


## Teemu H

Kävin Explorolla kokeilemassa paikallista mtb-reittiä Sääksin kiertoa. 30 minuuttia tuli parannusta viimevuotiseen läskipyörällä ajamaani aikaan, parin tunnin pätkällä...  :No huh!: 

Sorapyörä käy jäykästä maasturista ihan kohtalaisesti. Silti kokemus oli melko epämukava juurakkoissa ja kivikoissa. En tykkää, kun kammet kolisivat aika monesti kivenlohkareisiin. Sileillä pätkillä oli kyllä aika mahtavaa päästellä  :Nolous: 





Tuolla vielä pari kuvaa.

----------


## hphuhtin

RCZ näyttää myyvän ilmeisesti edellistä vuosikertaa GT Grade Carbonia (105 sarja) 51-koossa tonnilla, ks. uusin uutiskirje, alekoodi RCZGRD. Mietin, että pitäisikö juniorille tuollainen laittaa - mutta mihinköhän mittaan asti tuo runkokoko riittäisi, juniori on 162cm mutta epäilen että venähtää vielä kun on 14v. Taitaa jäädä pieneksi pian..

----------


## Hauli

> 105 kalustetun Topstonen saisi alle 1.5 rahaan niin siksi se nousi tässä esille.



Tuo Topstone on alkanut polttelemaan, enkä ole ainakaan vielä saanut itselleni perusteltua hintaeroa uuteen Carbon versioon, joka on toki aivan eri pyörä. Mistäpäin saisi tuohon hintaan?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mistäpäin saisi tuohon hintaan?



Evanscycles. Eipä tosin näytä olevan enää kuin L kokoa jäljellä. Eilen oli vielä M:kin.

----------


## Hauli

> Evanscycles. Eipä tosin näytä olevan enää kuin L kokoa jäljellä. Ei oli vielä M:kin.



Ok, tuo ei sitten auta pitäisi olla juuri tuo M...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ok, tuo ei sitten auta pitäisi olla juuri tuo M...



https://www.startfitness.co.uk/canno...c15509m10.html tuosta näyttäisi lähtevän kans alle 1400 euron.

----------


## slow motion

Gravelia itsekin hankkimassa niin tuo topstone L-koossa vissiin aika passeli 181/85 kokoiselle.

----------


## stenu

> Tässä lienee jonkinlainen totuus. Monestihan nuo on ajettavissa kapeallakin, mutta eteneminen ei ole enää rentoa.



Renkaiden rakennekin vaikuttaa aika paljon ja tarvittavat paineet. Joustavarunkoisilla tubeleksilla ja pienillä paineilla pärjää paljon pidemmälle kapeampienkin renkaiden kanssa kuin esim. jollain jäykähköllä, pistosuojatulla sisurirenkaalla sisuriturvallisten paineiden kanssa.

(Ja kun on se sopivasti joustava vannejarruhaarukka, niin etenemisen rentous säilyy paremmin kapeampienkin renkuloiden kanssa.  :Hymy: )

----------


## palikka

^^Mitä Topstonen geometriaan tulee niin M ja Canyon Grail M on stack ja reach+stem pituuksiltaan sama ja Canyon suosittelisi 178cm-184cm kuskin pituudeksi. Itselle L koko oli vaikee ajettava ja M-koko helpompi. Oon jotain väliltä 182-183cm mutta inseam luokkaa 89cm, joten korkeellehan tuo satulaputki jo tuossa M menee mutta paremmin ohjaamoon yllän ja sitäkin joutunut lyhentämään uudella stemmillä.

Noi 2020 mallithan kannattaa tarkistaa onko niissä oikeasti mitään päivityksiä. Ainakin uudella hydraulisella Tiagralla varustettu malli löytyy nyt välistä.

----------


## Hauli

> https://www.startfitness.co.uk/canno...c15509m10.html tuosta näyttäisi lähtevän kans alle 1400 euron.



Painoin enteriä  nyt alkaa olemaan n+1 täynnä...

----------


## arctic biker

> Painoin enteriä  n alkaa olemaan n+1 täynnä...



Onneksi ei Skokoa ollut... 173/84 mitoille  oisi voinut olla kiusaus liian kova.

----------


## huotah

Re: 3T Exploro

Mulla oli Exploro lainassa yhden 60km lenkin verran. Reitti oli  pääosin soraa, mutta paikoitellen myös suht. teknisiä kärrypolkuja ja asfalttiakin jonkin verran. Renkaina oli Panaracet GK SK 47x650b sisureilla.

Pyörä kulkee pitkin kovapohjaisia mutta kuoppaisia teitä ja polkuja nopeasti ja luottamusta herättävän helposti. En tiedä johtuuko se pelkästään renkaista vai myös aerodynaamisesta rungosta, mutta en ole cyclocrossarilla koskaan ajanut yhtä kovaa yhtä helposti. 

Alamäissä Explorolla on hauskaa hyppiä kaikista mahdollisista knööleistä. Pyörä nousee ilman helposti ja alastulot tuntuu kuin   tyynylle laskeutuisi. Myös jänöhypyt nousevat vaivattomasti. 

Ylämäissä on hauska sprinttailla kun pitoa löytyy ja pyörä vastaa putkella runttaamiseen.

Exploron mukavuutta on jossain arvosteluissa moitittu, mutta en ymmärrä näitä puheita, ellei vertailukohtana pidetä maasturia.

Kaiken kaikkiaan aika hervoton vehje, harvoin on naama sellaisessa virneessä kuin Explorolla ajaessa.

----------


## Gary oin'

Pientä Vagabondin päivitystä: Tangoksi R3-Fizik ja jakkaraksi saman luokan Antares. Vaikka rungolla on painoa aivan liikaa, on tämän kokoonpanon saanut puristettua polkimineen 10,7kg (+ 400g etutarakasta). Connectorit on osoittautuneet mainioiksi renkaiksi näillä rennoilla soraseikkailuilla. Rullaavat asfaltilla hyvin, liitävät kun päällyste loppuu.



(Onedrivesta parempaa resoa: https://1drv.ms/u/s!AqKIWXpNjgPmlIddHOvp-MMMxmk_nA
ja hieman lisää: https://1drv.ms/f/s!AqKIWXpNjgPmlIV734oCcReQxnhYWQ )

----------


## MRe

> Painoin enteriä  nyt alkaa olemaan n+1 täynnä...



Hetkeksi...

----------


## msh

Eihän n+1 ihan määritelmän mukaan ikinä "täyty", n vain nousee.

Skickat från min FRD-L19 via Tapatalk

----------


## jhalmar

> Re: 3T Exploro
> Exploron mukavuutta on jossain arvosteluissa moitittu, mutta en ymmärrä näitä puheita, ellei vertailukohtana pidetä maasturia.



https://granfondo-cycling.com/review-3t-exploro-team/

Tuossakin testissä on mainittu, että ainoa jousto tulee renkaista. Olisi kieltämättä kiva päästä testaamaan itsekin. Uskon, että sen kaikissa arvosteluissa moititun ”liiallisen” jäykkyyden huomaa parhaiten kun ajaa peräkkäin eri pyörillä.

----------


## velib

Netistä löytyy useampikin vertailu Explorosta ja Open UPista, ja niissäkin on arvioiden mukaan melko paljonkin eroja. Väittävät että Exploro on maantiekuskin gravel-pyörä ja UP taas maastokuskin. Geotaulukoita tuijottamalla erot ovat lähes olemattomat, mutta kun en kumpaakaan ole ajanut en ala väittämään vastaankaan.

----------


## Teemu H

No minä ainakin olen tykännyt Explorosta kuin pösilö. En ole oikeastaan muilla pyörillä ajanutkaan koko vuonna. 100 km lenkit maantiepyörällä ovat jääneet ihan pois, koska tuolla on niin hauska tehdä nekin, mutta suureksi osin sorateillä ja metsissä (Veloviewerin Explorer-ruutujen jahdissa tietty).

Olen lukenut nuo arviot. Monesti olen miettinyt, että mikä h*lvetti Explorossa muka on niin epämukavaa, ei minusta ole ollenkaan. Olen laittanut siihen prikulleen saman ajoasennon kuin maantiepyörässä, eli on varmaan totta tuo "Exploro on maantiekuskin gravel-pyörä". Jonkun kuuden tunnin rymistelyn jälkeenkin olo on ihan hyvä, ei kivistä paikkoja. Suoraan se kulkee myös erittäin vakaasti kuin juna, sen olen minäkin huomannut, mutta silti tuntuu ketterältä.

----------


## paaton

> https://granfondo-cycling.com/review-3t-exploro-team/
> 
> Tuossakin testissä on mainittu, että ainoa jousto tulee renkaista. Olisi kieltämättä kiva päästä testaamaan itsekin. Uskon, että sen kaikissa arvosteluissa moititun ”liiallisen” jäykkyyden huomaa parhaiten kun ajaa peräkkäin eri pyörillä.



Tuo "liiallinen" jäykkyys voi olla just se, mikä tekee pyörästä nopean tuntuisen.

 Minä olen ajanut nyt heinäkuun vanhalla maantiepyörällä, joka on kyllä pehmeä ja kiva, mutta mitään muuta se ei sitten olekkaan.

----------


## LJL

> Netistä löytyy useampikin vertailu Explorosta ja Open UPista, ja niissäkin on arvioiden mukaan melko paljonkin eroja. Väittävät että Exploro on maantiekuskin gravel-pyörä ja UP taas maastokuskin. Geotaulukoita tuijottamalla erot ovat lähes olemattomat, mutta kun en kumpaakaan ole ajanut en ala väittämään vastaankaan.



Jossakin vaiheessa pitää päivittää työmatkapyörän runko, kun teräspyöräilyn päivät alkavat omalla työmatkareitillä olla suolauksen takia luetut. Myös kolme vuotta ja reilut 10tkm tuolla SwissCrossilla alkavat lievästi kyllästyttää ja olisi mukava kokeilla jotakin muuta.

Uudessa hiilarirunko. Vaihtoehtoja lienevät joku kireä kisakrossari esim. S-Works Crux, taikka sitten Exploro tai Up. Kaksi jälkimmäistä lähinnä, koska puhtaasta krossarigeometriasta on selkäytimessä hieman vehkeinen sivumaku.

Asetoni & Asetonista voi kysellä molempia, onko muita paikkoja? Itken verta ja vaimo ampuu jos projektin hinta kohoaa reilusti yli kolmen tonnin

----------


## jhalmar

> Itken verta ja vaimo ampuu jos projektin hinta kohoaa reilusti yli kolmen tonnin



https://edelrad.de/sale/fahrraeder/c...ram-rival-1x11

Siitä sitten jos M koko istuu. Omien katselmointien mukaan Open UPin rungon saa tuohon kokonaisen Exploron hintaan.

----------


## velib

Vertailin hieman noita geometrioita, ja On One Space Chicken on ainakin L-koossa hyvin lähellä kahta edellä mainittua: https://geometrygeeks.bike/compare/3...n-2018-l-57cm/

Tämä vinkki siis niille joille kolmekin tonnia on aivan liikaa. Painossa ja laadussa eroja rungoista varmasti löytyy, mutta Open U.P.:n rungon hinnalla saa jo kaksi kokonaista avaruuskanaa. Toki kohderyhmäkin on ehkä hieman eri.

----------


## JackOja

> ...
> Asetoni & Asetonista voi kysellä molempia, onko muita paikkoja? ...



Sähän ramppaat Tammerforssissa jatkuvasti... Signature!

----------


## yksinteoin

Tuo BMC:n uusi URS-gravelpyörä on todella nätti. Inspiraatiota otettu aika vahvasti maastopyöräilyn nykytrendeistä, pidempää reachia lyhyemmällä stemmillä. En nyt ihan heti ole kalustoa tällä saralla päivittämässä, mutta kuumottelee silti aika paljon.

https://cyclingtips.com/2019/07/bmc-...t-ride-review/

----------


## Plus

Reilulla kolmella tonnilla sai kotimaasta Giant Revolt Advanced 0:n kuitukiekoilla ja Ultegran osilla, siihen loppui Explorosta ja Openista haaveilu meikäkäisen kohdalla...

----------


## LJL

> https://edelrad.de/sale/fahrraeder/c...ram-rival-1x11
> 
> Siitä sitten jos M koko istuu. Omien katselmointien mukaan Open UPin rungon saa tuohon kokonaisen Exploron hintaan.



Jumaliste... Ei tämmöisiä linkkejä  :Leveä hymy:  Täytyy laittaa nyt jäitä hattuun ja olisi toki mukavaa siirtää mahdollisimman paljon hyväksi havaittua palikkaa nykyisestä pyörästä uuteen.

Signaturessa voisi piipahtaa. Mistä Gianteja kannattaa kysellä? Jos saisi tuollaisen ^ diilin niin ei tosiaan tarvitse miettiä runkosetin hankintaa.

----------


## JackOja

Yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla myös hiilarinen Niner RLT. Siihen ei tosin tainnut kovin leveät kumit mahtua.

----------


## stenu

> Kaksi jälkimmäistä lähinnä, koska puhtaasta krossarigeometriasta on selkäytimessä hieman vehkeinen sivumaku.



Meinaaks vehkeisellä viiksitompparunkoa vai jotain muuta? Swiss Crossissa on aika korkea keskiö, muutenhan siinä on ihan oiva geo. Joku vastaavantyyppinen, mutta n. 70 mm bb-dropilla, niin kulkee gravelilla siinä, missä mikä tahansa dedikoituneempikin gg-pyörä, mutta taipuu tarvittaessa vielä krossiradallekin. Kovin extreme gg-geo ei enää oikein krossiradalle kunnolla taivu, vaikka muistaisit jättää ne irtolahkeet himaan. =)

Meillä on huushollissa (jälkikasvulla) semmonen Orbea Terra (tosin mainittakoon ääneen, että syynä siihen, että se on juuri tuo, on noita myyvän hesalaisfirman naistiimiin kuuluminen eli ei ole tarkoitus harrastaa, mitään piilomainontaa..). Joka tapauksessa se voisi osua tuon tyyppisiin spekseihin aika hyvin. Taisikohan saada runkosetteinäkin niitä. Enkä kyllä kovin tarkkaan ole Openin tai Exploron geometrioita tutkinut, eli voihan nekin osua tohon slottiin, mutta yhtään Openia tai Exploroa ei kyllä ole ainakaan Hel CX:ssä sattunut mun silmiin.

Toisaalta, jos talvikäyttöä ajattelee, niin kyllähän joku sellainen runko, mihin saisi mahtumaan 27,5-tuumaiset Ice Spikerit olis aika kova, varsinkin kun Gravdalien saatavuus tulevaisuudessa lienee edelleenkin epävarmaa.

Onko kukaan koskaan missään muuten tutkinut sitä, mitä kuiturunkojen ominaisuuksille ja kolhunkestävyydelle tapahtuu pakkaskeleillä? Luulisi hartsien kovettuvan kylmästä ja menettävän joustavuuttaan.

Ps. Uppi-rungon hinnalla teettää parikin rosterirunkoa ihan omien speksien mukaan, vaikka ymmärrän gg+levarit+kuitu-yhdistelmän kaipuun kyllä ihan hyvin. Uus Stigmata polttelee täällä suunnalla välillä aika pahasti. Etupään kovahko tuntuma (olettaen, että haarukka on sama kuin edellisessä evoluutioversiossa) nykyisiin verrokkeihin verrattuna on pitänyt sormen poissa enteriltä toistaiseksi.

----------


## huotah

> Olen lukenut nuo arviot. Monesti olen miettinyt, että mikä h*lvetti Explorossa muka on niin epämukavaa, ei minusta ole ollenkaan. Olen laittanut siihen prikulleen saman ajoasennon kuin maantiepyörässä, eli on varmaan totta tuo "Exploro on maantiekuskin gravel-pyörä". Jonkun kuuden tunnin rymistelyn jälkeenkin olo on ihan hyvä, ei kivistä paikkoja. Suoraan se kulkee myös erittäin vakaasti kuin juna, sen olen minäkin huomannut, mutta silti tuntuu ketterältä.



Samaa mieltä. "Maantiekuskin gravel-pyörä" on osuva kuvaus. Tuo vakauden ja ketteryyden yhdistelmä on jännä; voit pommittaa alamäkeä naama virneessä, vahingossa kääntyä väärälle uralle, tehdä nopean u-käännöksen ja muutamalla reippaalla polkaisulla oletkin jo taas vauhdissa oikealla uralla.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^^^^ Gianttia voi käydä kyselemässä Cycle Centerin Tomilta. 

BMC URS hinnat alkaen malli on vähän reilut 3000€, joten siitä saisi hyvän rungon alle, mutta ehkä itse haluaisin tuohon rahaan jotain muuta osaa, kuin Apexia.. Ja tästä päästäänkin siihen, että itselläni työmatkakäytössä oleva, edelläkin mainittu Orbea Terra M21 Sramin Forcella on erittäin pätevä vaihtoehto. Terra löytyi myös ennen ainakin MYO-ohjelmasta, joten jos ja kun asialla ei ole kiirettä, niin saisi sen tilattua omaan silmään sopivalla värillä. Itse ostin tuon valmiin pyörän pois toni&tonilta silloin lopputalvellua, koska tarvetta oli, hinta oli kohdallaan(tosin meni puolitoista tonnia yli alunperin kaavailemani budjetin) ja pyörä täytti kaikki vaatimukseni(lokaripaikat, rengastila, 1x11, hydrojarrut).

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Reilulla kolmella tonnilla sai kotimaasta Giant Revolt Advanced 0:n kuitukiekoilla ja Ultegran osilla, siihen loppui Explorosta ja Openista haaveilu meikäkäisen kohdalla...



Revolttia vähän itsekin katselin, mutta en ihan noin raskaasti varusteltua mallia. Kestääkö kysyä mistä hankit?

----------


## stenu

> Onko kukaan koskaan missään muuten tutkinut sitä, mitä kuiturunkojen ominaisuuksille ja kolhunkestävyydelle tapahtuu pakkaskeleillä? Luulisi hartsien kovettuvan kylmästä ja menettävän joustavuuttaan.



Tätä sivuten: "Rest of life" -kuiturunko? Vai vieläks ne kuitenkin delaminoituu ja löystyy ajossa pikkuhiljaa niin kuin ennenvanhaan?





> Myös kolme vuotta ja reilut 10tkm tuolla SwissCrossilla alkavat lievästi kyllästyttää ja olisi mukava kokeilla jotakin muuta.



Piti muuten kuriositeettinä tähän vielä, että Rosthairs taitaa olla mulla yhdeksättä vuotta ja keksimäärin noin 5000 km/vuosi eikä kyllästytä vielä edes lievästi  :Hymy:

----------


## Plus

> Revolttia vähän itsekin katselin, mutta en ihan noin raskaasti varusteltua mallia. Kestääkö kysyä mistä hankit?



Urheiluhullusta Rovaniemeltä

----------


## JackOja

^Urheiluhullu on mainio kioski. Pyrin käymään siellä aina kun Rovaniemellä.

Kahdet sukset jo perheeseen hankittu hullulta.

----------


## LJL

Se oli nopea case, tilannearvion jälkeen tilasin Edelradista Exploro LTD:n runkosetin M-koossa. Posteineen Saksan 19% alveilla 2.700e. Ainoat uudet osat mitä runkoon tarvitsee tällä tietoa hankkia ovat keskiölaakeri, uudet vaijerit ja ehkä sovite ovaalikiskolle, muut saan siirrettyä vanhasta. Kokonaista pyörää Sramin osilla en halunnut, aivan liikaa säätöä ja valkoinen ei-LTD runko ei ollut mieleinen.

https://edelrad.de/sale/rahmensets/3...nset-postmount

Kun työt sallivat lupaan palata Stenulle tarkemmin perusteluin miksi SwissCross sai, ei ehkä miehen kyyneliin, mutta sai miehen haluamaan jotakin muuta  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Nopeaa toimintaa. Erittäin suurella mielenkiinnolla jäämme odottelemaan subjektiivista mukavuusvertailua "steel is real", luddiittistandardeilla varustetun viiksirungon ja täältä luetun perusteella joissain testeissä kovaksi haukutun, modernien standardien kuiturungon välillä. Jotta subjektiivinen olisi edes aavistuksen objektiivista, joudumme ehkä odottelemaan isoimman uutuudenkiiman kaikkoamista..

E: onpa muuten todella lyhyt perä Explorossa. Mietin jo, että mahtuuko siihen edes 700c-kiekot millään järkevillä renkailla, mutta kyllä ne näyttäis mahtuvan. Mutatilaa tosin ei kovin jää.

----------


## paaton

> Se oli nopea case, tilannearvion jälkeen tilasin Edelradista Exploro LTD:n runkosetin M-koossa. Posteineen Saksan 19% alveilla 2.700e. Ainoat uudet osat mitä runkoon tarvitsee tällä tietoa hankkia ovat keskiölaakeri, uudet vaijerit ja ehkä sovite ovaalikiskolle, muut saan siirrettyä vanhasta. Kokonaista pyörää Sramin osilla en halunnut, aivan liikaa säätöä ja valkoinen ei-LTD runko ei ollut mieleinen.
> 
> https://edelrad.de/sale/rahmensets/3...nset-postmount
> 
> Kun työt sallivat lupaan palata Stenulle tarkemmin perusteluin miksi SwissCross sai, ei ehkä miehen kyyneliin, mutta sai miehen haluamaan jotakin muuta



Onnea hankinnasta! Mä oon samaa mieltä, eli jos on tiedossa, että rungosta on olemassa parempikin versio, niin se on vaan saatava. Muuten tuo tulee jäytämään takaraivossa aina.

----------


## leecher

https://cyclingtips.com/2019/06/pivo...t-ride-review/
Vaikuttaa melko kiinnostavalta, jos hinta olisi hiukan alhaisempi

----------


## Kyrdis

> Se oli nopea case, tilannearvion jälkeen tilasin Edelradista Exploro LTD:n runkosetin M-koossa. Posteineen Saksan 19% alveilla 2.700e. Ainoat uudet osat mitä runkoon tarvitsee tällä tietoa hankkia ovat keskiölaakeri, uudet vaijerit ja ehkä sovite ovaalikiskolle, muut saan siirrettyä vanhasta. Kokonaista pyörää Sramin osilla en halunnut, aivan liikaa säätöä ja valkoinen ei-LTD runko ei ollut mieleinen.
> 
> https://edelrad.de/sale/rahmensets/3...nset-postmount
> 
> Kun työt sallivat lupaan palata Stenulle tarkemmin perusteluin miksi SwissCross sai, ei ehkä miehen kyyneliin, mutta sai miehen haluamaan jotakin muuta



Swisscrossim rungosta kiinnostunut ilmoittautuu täältä!  :Vink:

----------


## LJL

> Swisscrossim rungosta kiinnostunut ilmoittautuu täältä!



Hyvä kun sanoit! Viestitellään kun oon suorittanut "OjaBauerit" eli saanut osat vaihdettua rungosta toiseen. Aina parempi kun ei tarvitse värkätä myynti-ilmoitusta  :Hymy:

----------


## arctic biker

One One  Space Chicken Rival alkoi kiinnostaa , tavaratelineellekin mahdollisuus  ja ekonomiakin sallisi. Kertokaa  hyvät ihmiset miksi en tuota ostaisi. Toki 1x on mulle kippuratankoisissa uutta,  maastopuolella erittäin hyväksi koen.

----------


## MRe

> E: onpa muuten todella lyhyt perä Explorossa. Mietin jo, että mahtuuko siihen edes 700c-kiekot millään järkevillä renkailla, mutta kyllä ne näyttäis mahtuvan. Mutatilaa tosin ei kovin jää.



Näyttäisi olevan sama kuin Marin Gestalt X11 (415). Taitaa olla aika lailla minimimitta 700c-renkaille, jos pitää mahtua gravel-leveyksiä.

----------


## ivLKzV1lG78U3SlzVxfJzqkg2

Onkos teillä mielipidettä tästä? https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/tcx-slr-2 1449€.

----------


## JackOja

^joo, sehän on ihan läpeensä cyclocrossari eikä GG. Mutta voihan silläkin graindaa, niinkuin millä tahansa pyörällä.

----------


## Pexi

^ näyttää vanhan liiton cyclocrossarilta ja on sitä myös tuotekuvauksen mukaan. Väärä thread. Ja olin hidas, Jack oli nopeampi.

----------


## ivLKzV1lG78U3SlzVxfJzqkg2

Itse en kyllä huomaa mitään eroa CC ja GG-pyörien välillä, yleensä ovat verkkokaupoissa saman kategoriankin alla.

Tuokin pyörä minkä perään kaikki täällä kuolaavat langan edellisellä sivulla on Cyclocross-kategorian alla:




> Jumaliste... Ei tämmöisiä linkkejä  Täytyy laittaa nyt jäitä hattuun ja olisi toki mukavaa siirtää mahdollisimman paljon hyväksi havaittua palikkaa nykyisestä pyörästä uuteen.
> 
> Signaturessa voisi piipahtaa. Mistä Gianteja kannattaa kysellä? Jos saisi tuollaisen ^ diilin niin ei tosiaan tarvitse miettiä runkosetin hankintaa.



Edes specseissä ei mainita mitään graveliydestä, niin millä perusteella tuo on nyt enempi gravel kuin se minun linkkaamani? Ja toiseksi, mitä merkitystä sillä edes on? Minä vaan kysyn.

----------


## JackOja

> Itse en kyllä huomaa mitään eroa CC ja GG-pyörien välillä...



Eihän sillä sitten mitään väliä sinulle ole, siitähän tulee sun pyörä.





> ....yleensä ovat verkkokaupoissa saman kategoriankin alla...



Se kertoo enemmän verkkokaupasta itsestään ja vaikkapa pyöräskenen muotivirtauksista kuin pyörätyyppien eroista. Eilen hottia oli cx sekä läskit ja tänään gg.





> ...mitä merkitystä sillä edes on?.



Ei mitään. Sehän on todettu miljoonia kertoja tässä topicissa. Graindata voi millä vehkeellä vaan ja kukin saa ostaa sellaisen filon kuin haluaa.

----------


## ivLKzV1lG78U3SlzVxfJzqkg2

Voisitko sitten hieman valottaa, mikä ero siinä on? Ja edelleen ihmettelen, miksei kukaan marissut siitä tämän pyörän linkkaajalle.

----------


## paaton

No ei tuota 3t:tä kyllä tanelikaan sekoita nornaaliin cyclocrossariin. Se on vaan muuten niin penteleen hyvän oloinen paketti. Liian moneen muodikkaaseen gravell pyörään on sotkettu mukaan laiska ja korkea geometria.

----------


## ivLKzV1lG78U3SlzVxfJzqkg2

Sitten oon kai taneli. On se kumma ettei täällä "fillarifoorumilla" aloittelijaa haluta auttaa lainkaan fillareiden suhteen vaan vain solvataan, tämä vaikuttaa pikemminkin lähinnä 5k+ setäpostaajien circlejerk-alustalta menneen vuosituhannen UI:lla.

----------


## paaton

> Sitten oon kai taneli. On se kumma ettei täällä "fillarifoorumilla" aloittelijaa haluta auttaa lainkaan fillareiden suhteen vaan vain solvataan, tämä vaikuttaa pikemminkin lähinnä 5k+ setäpostaajien circlejerk-alustalta menneen vuosituhannen UI:lla.



Trollit saa trollien kuittalua. Oisko muuta kysymistä?

----------


## kaakku

Heippa vaan nimimerkkihirviö. GG:n ja syklon ero on geometriassa, käytännössä nää hiekkatiepelit on vakaampia ajettavia, ottaa isompaa rengasta (tai sitten niissä on 27,5" kiekot ja vielä leveemmät renkaat) ja kiinnityspisteitä on enemmän. Syklo on ketterämpi ja kiikkerämpi ja renkulat on kapeammat. 

Näin niinku pääpiirteittäin. Kannattaa myös lukea aiheesta ennen ku alkaa närkästymään siitä ettei just *SUN* kysymykseen vastata alle nanosekunnin etenkin kun sama kymysys on kysytty jo piljoona kertaa aiemmin. Ja johon vastauksen löytää googlesta tosi helposti. Voi vaikka löytyä sivusto jossa ammattikirjoittaja on avannut asiaa.

----------


## ivLKzV1lG78U3SlzVxfJzqkg2

Minä en tiedä polkupyöristä mitään, mutta sinä et kyllä tiedä mikä trolli on. 

Parasta siirtyä moderniin keskustelualustaan hankkimaan tietoa ja keskustelemaan aiheesta, nauttikaa keski-iän kriiseistänne, älkää unohtako cialista.

----------


## JackOja

> Voisitko sitten hieman valottaa, mikä ero siinä on?



Siinä? Crossarissa ja grainderissako? Lyhyesti sanottuna grainderissa pääsääntöisesti 1) pidempi takahaarukka 2) matalampi keskiö 3) loivempi keulakulma 4) isompi rengastila kuin crossarissa. Crossarin pitää olla ketterä kun taas grainderin vakaa etenijä.

Tuosta linkkaamasi Giantin profiilikuvasta näkee mittojakin katsomatta, että on lyhyen ja korkean näköinen, eli crossari. Hienon näköinen fillari, osta pois. Pikkusen mietityttää Giant-brändin jarrut.





> Ja edelleen ihmettelen, miksei kukaan marissut siitä tämän pyörän linkkaajalle.



En osaa sanoa kuka täällä marisee, mutta tuohon fillariin en ota kantaa. Ei ole minun makuuni ollenkaan enkä ole perehtynyt sen kummemmin.

----------


## jakkok

> Itse en kyllä huomaa mitään eroa CC ja GG-pyörien välillä, yleensä ovat verkkokaupoissa saman kategoriankin alla.
> 
> Edes specseissä ei mainita mitään graveliydestä, niin millä perusteella tuo on nyt enempi gravel kuin se minun linkkaamani?



Cyclocross kisoissa saa olla maks 35mm leveät renkaat, jolloin runko ei monesti niele tuon leveämpiä renkaita. Tuossa 3T:ssä näyttäisi nyt lähtöjään olevan 47mm renkaat alla. Se on mielestäni isoin ero GG vs CC pyörissä.

Ei tuo Giantkaan varsinainen vanhan liiton CC-pyörä ole noilla jarruilla...

j

----------


## kaakku

Hetkinen.. _servattiinko_ meidät just äsken??

----------


## jakkok

j

----------


## MRe

> Siinä? Crossarissa ja grainderissako? Lyhyesti sanottuna grainderissa pääsääntöisesti 1) pidempi takahaarukka



Tämähän nyt lyö korville 3T:tä ja Marinia... 415-millistä lyhyempää lienee aika vaikea sovitella 700c runkoon, jos halutaan muuta kuin nakkirenkaita. Vai onko CC-vehkeissä tyypillisesti tuota lyhyempi mitta? Tietysti sana "pääsääntöisesti" nyt mahdollistaa sitten vaikka mitä iloitteluja. Onhan näitä: "jousto"runkoja, hissitolppia, ym. Mutta ne nyt ei taida olla gg-vaatimuksia. Enemmän markkinoin tiosaston keksimää differointia.

Laittaisin listaan myös laskevan yläputken, mutta eipä sitäkään taasen ole 3T:ssä.

Onko gg:tä tyypitetty, vai onko se vain "harrastepyörä"?

(BTW. jos ollaan 50+, niin kuin kai ollaankin, niin ei kai meillä enää mitään keski-iän kriisiä voi olla?)

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Voisitko sitten hieman valottaa, mikä ero siinä on? Ja edelleen ihmettelen, miksei kukaan marissut siitä tämän pyörän linkkaajalle.



Minä ajoin tuon Giantin kuituversiolla viime viikkoon asti. Tämän ketjun viesteissä #3800 ja #3825 on ainakin omaa pohdintaani tuon geosta verrattuna gravel-pyöriin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Cyclocross kisoissa saa olla maks 35mm leveät renkaat,



Eikö se ole nykyään 33mm  :No huh!:

----------


## stenu

> Voisitko sitten hieman valottaa, mikä ero siinä on? Ja edelleen ihmettelen, miksei kukaan marissut siitä tämän pyörän linkkaajalle.




"The difference between a cyclocross bike and a gravel/adventure bike is “£200”."   :Hymy: 

Mitä Exploroon tulee, niin se on aika mielenkiintoinen tapaus. Geometria poikkeaa jonkin verran siitä, millaiseksi nykyaikaisen gg-pyörän geometria yleisemmin mielletään. Exploron geometria lähentelee jossain määrin perinteisen ranskalaisen "low trail" 650b touring/audax-pyörän geometriaa. Eli siinä on jyrkähkö keulakulma yhdistetty reiluhkoon rakeen (Edit: L ja XL -koot. Mistä päästäänkin fillareiden vertailun perusongelmaan eli siihen, että nykypyörissä usein kaikissa runkokoissa on sama etuhaarukka, vaikka keulakulmat vaihtelevat koon mukaan, jotta pienemmissä rungoissa toe overlap ei kasvaisi tolkuttomaksi. Näin ollen saman pyörän eri kokojen käyttäytyminen ja ajo-ominaisuudet voi poiketa hyvinkin paljon. Trail (ja bb drop) määrittelee pyörän ohjauskäyttäytymistä kaikkein eniten.)

----------


## huotah

> Se oli nopea case, tilannearvion jälkeen tilasin Edelradista Exploro LTD:n runkosetin M-koossa. Posteineen Saksan 19% alveilla 2.700e. Ainoat uudet osat mitä runkoon tarvitsee tällä tietoa hankkia ovat keskiölaakeri, uudet vaijerit ja ehkä sovite ovaalikiskolle, muut saan siirrettyä vanhasta. Kokonaista pyörää Sramin osilla en halunnut, aivan liikaa säätöä ja valkoinen ei-LTD runko ei ollut mieleinen.



Onnittelut hienosta hankinnasta. Ennen pyörän kasaamista kannattaa perehtyä satulatolpan kiristämiseen. Moni on  onnistunut murtamaan rungon tolpan ja vaakaputken liittymästä. En tiedä tarkemmin mikä siinä on, mutta jotkut ovat luulleet avaavansa kiristysuuvia mutta ovatkin kiristäneet sitä ja *naps*. Tällaista on raportoitu fb:n Exploron -ryhmässä.

----------


## Jami2003

Onneks tuota runkoa ei tarvitse kuitenkaan sahata niin onnistumisen mahdollisuudet on olemassa  (sori LJL, oli pakko )...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Onneks tuota runkoa ei tarvitse kuitenkaan sahata niin onnistumisen mahdollisuudet on olemassa  (sori LJL, oli pakko )...



Täytynee silti runkosetin keulan kaulaputki sahata, joten kannattanee toinen tilata varalle samantien. 

Melkein jo laitoin Revoltista sähköpostia Rolloon, mutta eihän tuossa ole minkäänlaisia kiinnikkeitä millekään. En kyllä ees tiiä tarvinko, mutta ois ne silti mukava olla varalla.

Äh, taidan päivittää läskin.

----------


## Plus

> Melkein jo laitoin Revoltista sähköpostia Rolloon, mutta eihän tuossa ole minkäänlaisia kiinnikkeitä millekään.



On Revoltissa kiinnikkeet, ne on vaan piilossa. BikeRadarin arviosta:

”There are mounting points for mudguards and racks, front and rear, with the rear Smart Mounts hidden beneath a removable cover, maintaining clean lines. Every used or unused port on the frameset is well sealed, and all cable and brake hose routing is internal.”



Keulassa on kierteet keskivaiheilla ja alhaalla, peräpäässä ne on luukun alla piilossa.

----------


## LJL

Huh huh!!! Uskomaton kuittailu meneillään täällä  :Leveä hymy:  

Nyt on uusi runko jo matkalla ja lisäkilkkeet (+ Mcfk:n 420mm stonga kun oli liian hyvä tarjous) tulossa ärsyttävästä-kakkosesta. Koko lysti, jos kaulaputken lyhennys onnistuu, 3.125€ eli budjetti pysyi lähellä kipurajaa. Vielä pitäisi wifvelle kertoa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## hphuhtin

Vaimolle kerrotaan vain paljonko säästettiin  :Vink: 

Olen itse tässä ostomoodissa, koska juniori tykästyi juuri itselle hankittuun sutraan. Tilanne on siis N-1 kun sopivasti laskee.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Huh huh!!! Uskomaton kuittailu meneillään täällä  
> 
> Nyt on uusi runko jo matkalla ja lisäkilkkeet (+ Mcfk:n 420mm stonga kun oli liian hyvä tarjous) tulossa ärsyttävästä-kakkosesta. Koko lysti, jos kaulaputken lyhennys onnistuu, 3.125€ eli budjetti pysyi lähellä kipurajaa. Vielä pitäisi wifvelle kertoa



Joskus vielä itsekin tuollaisen haluaisin, mutta vähän ollaan vielä lompakon kanssa eri mieltä asioista. Anteeksi saa helpommin kuin luvan hankintaan, joten toimintajärjestys on juuri oikea  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Tämähän nyt lyö korville 3T:tä ja Marinia... 415-millistä lyhyempää lienee...



Juuri siksi, että poikkeuksia toki löytyy, sanoin pääsääntöisesti.

----------


## misopa

> Reilulla kolmella tonnilla sai kotimaasta Giant Revolt Advanced 0:n kuitukiekoilla ja Ultegran osilla, siihen loppui Explorosta ja Openista haaveilu meikäkäisen kohdalla...



Tänne on tulossa myös Advanced 0 M-kokoisena ja Cycle Centeristä sain kyllä semmoisen tarjouksen, että ei tarvinnut muualta katsella. Speksit on kyllä kohdallaan ja geokin vaikuttaa lupaavalta. Ja pyörä näyttää vieläpä melko nätille.

Panaracerin GK 38 slicksit tilattu jo odottamaan pyörää. Voi olla, että kammet vielä päivittyy tehomittauksella varustetuiksi. Alkuun ajan kerettiläisesti Assioman polkimilla.

Saa nähdä millaiselle tuo tuntuu, kun maantiepyöränä oli SuperSix Evo Di2 vaihteilla ja 55mm tuubikiekoilla. Maantieajoa tuo Revolttikin tulee näkemään kohtuu paljon, mutta myös soraa, koska nyt pääsee laajentamaan reviiriä, kun ei päällysteen loputtua tarvitse kääntyä takaisin.

Sais vaan nyt tuon pyörän. Ei ollut suoraan kaupan varastossa minun kokoa ja reilu viikko luvattiin toimitusajaksi ja tasan viikko nyt kulunut  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Anteeksi saa helpommin kuin luvan hankintaan, joten toimintajärjestys on juuri oikea



Kyllä, tämä tuli jälleen vahvistettua  :Leveä hymy:  Kävin äsken seuraavan keskustelun wifen kanssa:

"Jos pyydän kauniisti niin saanko tilata työmatkapyörään uuden rungon" (+ selostus harjasuolauksen vaikutuksista yms)
"Kokonaisen rungon? Ja montakos tonnia se maksaa"
"Öö en haluaisi mennä siihen... Mutta olen jo löytänyt mahdollisen ostajan vanhalle rungolle”
”Aha, no osta vaan”
”Kiitos!”

Homma kunnossa  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> On Revoltissa kiinnikkeet, ne on vaan piilossa. BikeRadarin arviosta:
> 
> ”There are mounting points for mudguards and racks, front and rear, with the rear Smart Mounts hidden beneath a removable cover, maintaining clean lines. Every used or unused port on the frameset is well sealed, and all cable and brake hose routing is internal.”
> 
> Keulassa on kierteet keskivaiheilla ja alhaalla, peräpäässä ne on luukun alla piilossa.



No jopas. Kyllähän tuo sitten taas kiinnostaa. Taidan odotella 2020 mallia, jossa jarrutkin 105:sta.

----------


## ikispessu

offtopic: olipas siinä hupaisa piipahdus nimimerkiltä merkkejä umpimähkään näppikseltä  :Leveä hymy: 

mikähän lie keski-ikä tällä foorumilla. ois ehkä äänestyksen paikka.

----------


## ikispessu

tässä äänestys foorumilaisen keski-iän selvittämiseksi. http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...n-ik%E4jakauma

----------


## hphuhtin

> One One  Space Chicken Rival alkoi kiinnostaa , tavaratelineellekin mahdollisuus  ja ekonomiakin sallisi. Kertokaa  hyvät ihmiset miksi en tuota ostaisi. Toki 1x on mulle kippuratankoisissa uutta,  maastopuolella erittäin hyväksi koen.



Osta ihmeessä! Sillä lisämaksullisella värityksellä tietysti. Vähän planet-x komsiikomsaa, loppujenlopuksi ei tule mun mielestä mitenkään erityisen edulliseksi upgrade-osuuden jälkeen, mutta väliäkö sillä. Elämä on.  

Ja nyt se ikä sitten?  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Onko joku Exploron omistajista kokeillut riittääkö takana clearance 27,5 x 2,25" Ice Spiker Prolle?

----------


## pätkä

https://cyclingtips.com/2019/07/cerv...t-ride-review/

Cervelo Aspero

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> https://cyclingtips.com/2019/07/cerv...t-ride-review/
> 
> Cervelo Aspero



Paistettu näemmä samasta muotissa kuin sata muutakin mallia :haukotus:

...voisin nipin napin kelpuuttaa itelle  :Sarkastinen:   :Vink:

----------


## Isä nitro

> One One  Space Chicken Rival alkoi kiinnostaa , tavaratelineellekin mahdollisuus  ja ekonomiakin sallisi. Kertokaa  hyvät ihmiset miksi en tuota ostaisi. Toki 1x on mulle kippuratankoisissa uutta,  maastopuolella erittäin hyväksi koen.



Minuakin tämä kiinnosti, mutta päädyin toiseen. En enää muista miksi. Paperilla täyttää kyllä edelleen tarpeeni. Mitä tulee tuohon 1x settiin, niin nyt useita tuhansia kilometrejä sellaisella ajaneena (leiritymisvälinein ja ilman) en enää kaipaa etuvaihtajaa.  Ehkä astetta pienempää eturatasta.

Yksi asia mikä tuossa avaruusbroilerissa ihmetyttää on maininta, että ottaisi vastan vain 140 mm levyt. Tähänkö se kaatui minulla aikoinaan? Toinen mikä saattaa pistää miettimään on tälläkin palstalla esiin tuotu Planet Xn (tai On Onen) ilmeisen surkea asiakaspalvelu. Minä olen tilannut firmasta  ilman lisäkysymyksiä rahalla tavaraa, joka on ollut kelpoa eikä ole aiheuttanut jatkotoimenpiteitä ainakaan toistaiseksi.

Sen lisäksi, että täällä oppii uusia asioita Gravel-pyöristä, on myös farmakologinen tietämykseni lisääntynyt. Edellä eräs pitkän nimimerkin takaa huudellut kehotti tutustumaan tuomerkkiin nimeltä Cialis. Mitähän se kertoo siitä, että minä en tästä aikaisemmin tiennyt, mutta se toinen taitaa tuntea hyvinkin. Eikös täällä jaeta mielipiteiden lisäksi myös käytännön kokemuksia?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

> https://cyclingtips.com/2019/07/cerv...t-ride-review/
> 
> Cervelo Aspero



No nyt! Hiiteen ne 20ast sloupatut yläputket ja 30cm korkeat emäputket gravelleista. Tässä on geo kohdillaan.

----------


## MRe

> https://cyclingtips.com/2019/07/cerv...t-ride-review/
> 
> Cervelo Aspero



Klassikko jo syntyessään...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Yksi asia mikä tuossa avaruusbroilerissa ihmetyttää on maininta, että ottaisi vastan vain 140 mm levyt.



En kyllä tuollaista mainintaa löytänyt. Mountit toki on 140mm levyille, mutta en löytänyt mistään mainintaa etteikö isompia voisi laittaa adapterilla.

Itsellä potkii vähän vastaan tuo 1x only tuossa Space Chickenissä.

----------


## JackOja

> ...nyt useita tuhansia kilometrejä sellaisella ajaneena (leiritymisvälinein ja ilman) ...



Jokos se reissu tuli tehtyä? Tuleeko kertomusta johonkin?

----------


## stenu

> No nyt! Hiiteen ne 20ast sloupatut yläputket ja 30cm korkeat emäputket gravelleista. Tässä on geo kohdillaan.



 :Vink:

----------


## stenu

Mä taidan sittenkin skipata tän fillarievoluution aika lyhytaikaisen välivaiheen, kun high-tech-rungot on valmistettu komposiittimuovista ja jään odottelemaan sitä, että made in Europe, Dual Phase Steel -gravelpyörät tulee markkinoille...  :Hymy: 

https://www.bike-eu.com/sales-trends...urope-10136176

https://www.thyssenkrupp-steel.com/e...se-112704.html

----------


## Isä nitro

> Jokos se reissu tuli tehtyä? Tuleeko kertomusta johonkin?



Kiitos kysymästä. Palasin viime viikolla tuliasina punkki ja peräpukamat. Loppusummana (silti) oikein hyvä reissu. Päiväkirjaa pidin, mutta eihän sitä kukaan jaksa lukea kustantajat mukaan luettuina. Lyhyesti: 1550 km pääsääntöisesti asfalttia, mutta myös hiekkatietä, niittyjä ja polkuja lämpötilan vaihdellessa 16 - 34 celsiusta. Sadetta vain yhtenä päivänä. Oikeastaan juuri sitä mitä halusin ja tilasin. 

Liittyen tähän gravel-teemaan ja pyörän pakkaamiseen, niin minullahan oli ideana että ei sivulaukkuja. Loppujen lopuksi totesin, että kuljetuskapasiteetti loppuu kyllä kesken ja pakko oli laittaa teline pyörän peppuun. Siinä sitten lötkötti teltta, ja sain kiinnitettyä keittimeni ja kaivatut vesilitrat siteillä sivuille. Nopea ja aerodynaaminen ratkaisu ja tuolla setillä rynkytin myös metsässä kuin metsässä. Varovainen peukunnosto siis bikepackingille, mutta ehkä tämä kuuluukin toisen otsikon alle...

----------


## hphuhtin

^jäi vielä tämä linkki: https://steelworks.bike/en_GB/ 

..mutta eihän mulla ole edes titaniumia pyöräkellarissa, eihän nyt joku eri teräs voi kiinnostaa..

----------


## IHD

> Paistettu näemmä samasta muotissa kuin sata muutakin mallia :haukotus:
> 
> ...voisin nipin napin kelpuuttaa itelle



Aika saman näköisiähän noita tulee kun tietsikalla suunnitellaan (FEM) ja yritetään saada samaan pakettiin mukavuus, keveys ja kestävyys sekä aerodynamiikkakin
jossain määrin. Lisäksi kun materiaali (kuitu) ei aseta rajotteita niin tuollaisiahan niistä väistämättä tulee  :Sarkastinen: .. omaa silmää kyllä hivelevät tuollaiset sloupatut rungot huomattavasti enemmän kuin  "pallinsärkijä" standoverilla varustetut vuosikertafillarit  :Hymy: ...

----------


## ikispessu

on kyllä erittäin tyylikäs fillari tuo cervelo nimenomaan tuolla mid olive/dune värityksellä. huhh

----------


## maapaa

> Mä taidan sittenkin skipata tän fillarievoluution aika lyhytaikaisen välivaiheen, kun high-tech-rungot on valmistettu komposiittimuovista ja jään odottelemaan sitä, että made in Europe, Dual Phase Steel -gravelpyörät tulee markkinoille... 
> 
> https://www.bike-eu.com/sales-trends...urope-10136176
> 
> https://www.thyssenkrupp-steel.com/e...se-112704.html



Samalla ajatuksella mennään täälläkin, mutta jos näitä rakennetaan/valmistetaan samalla tahdilla kuten ko. firman hissijaoston tuotoksia, saa reippaan vuoden odotella että mitään näkyvää saavat aikaiseksi ja sittenkään ei olla lähelläkään valmista...

----------


## huotah

> https://cyclingtips.com/2019/07/cerv...t-ride-review/
> 
> Cervelo Aspero



Vaikuttaa hyvältä vaihtoehdolta Explorolle ja hintakin on maltillinen vrt. U.P./Exploro.

----------


## stenu

> .."pallinsärkijä" standoverilla varustetut vuosikertafillarit ...



Lyhyehköt jalat ja jonkinmoisia clearanceongelmia potevana yksilönä voin  todeta, että nykymuodin mukaisten #slamthatstem-geometrioiden ja  ylipitkien emäputkien aikakaudella testiikkeliclearanceongelmat ei ole  yhtään vähäisempiä, ennemminkin päinvastoin. Lisäksi omat lenkit  suuntautuu monasti entuudestaan tuntemattomille reiteille, joilla kartan  mukaan on teitä ja polkuja, jotka todellisuudessa saattavatkin ovat "teitä"  tai "polkuja", joten tilavasti olalla kulkevasta, vuosikertarungolta näyttävästä rungosta on ollut  iloa useammin kuin pari-kolme kertaa. 

Edelleen pallinsärkijägeometriasta on myös sellainen hyöty, että rungon ei tarvitse olla kokoa hirvi, jotta etukolmioon mahtuu yhtäaikaa kaksi juomapulloa ja runkolaukku  niin, että pullojen kanssa pystyy vielä operoimaankin. Moni kakku päältä  kaunis ja muodille on tyypillistä, että se ei välttämättä ole kovin  käytännöllistä..



(Kuva on ollut täällä aikaisemminkin, joten pahoittelut, jos joku siitä häiriintyy..)

----------


## arctic biker

Ei vaiskaan Stenu, tuo on mun silmään erinomaisen kaunis. Matkalla tallille ja Poison Opiumiin eteen MiniV jarrun asennus. On tehokkaampi kuin  Koren canti.
Ja tietysti uuden jota en ny oikeasti tarviis ihailua , maanantaina jos saan luvatut keikkapalkat paljon ratkeaa.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Astraalisotkaan menee tosiaan isommatkin jarrulevyt adapterein, runko vain suunniteltu 140 levyille.

----------


## arctic biker

> Kiitos kysymästä. Palasin viime viikolla tuliasina punkki ja peräpukamat. Loppusummana (silti) oikein hyvä reissu. Päiväkirjaa pidin, mutta eihän sitä kukaan jaksa lukea kustantajat mukaan luettuina. Lyhyesti: 1550 km pääsääntöisesti asfalttia, mutta myös hiekkatietä, niittyjä ja polkuja lämpötilan vaihdellessa 16 - 34 celsiusta. Sadetta vain yhtenä päivänä. Oikeastaan juuri sitä mitä halusin ja tilasin. 
> 
> Liittyen tähän gravel-teemaan ja pyörän pakkaamiseen, niin minullahan oli ideana että ei sivulaukkuja. Loppujen lopuksi totesin, että kuljetuskapasiteetti loppuu kyllä kesken ja pakko oli laittaa teline pyörän peppuun. Siinä sitten lötkötti teltta, ja sain kiinnitettyä keittimeni ja kaivatut vesilitrat siteillä sivuille. Nopea ja aerodynaaminen ratkaisu ja tuolla setillä rynkytin myös metsässä kuin metsässä. Varovainen peukunnosto siis bikepackingille, mutta ehkä tämä kuuluukin toisen otsikon alle...



Mulle nuo sivulaukut  on tähelliset. Omistan kyllä täyden bikebackin setin by Topeak muttei kiinnosta. Josko kun eka Karrimoret  tuli hommattua  1976 niin jumittunu?

----------


## arctic biker

@Stenu, paljonko tuolle teräskaunottarelle tuli hintaa???

----------


## arctic biker

Mitä tulee tuohon 1x settiin, niin nyt useita tuhansia kilometrejä sellaisella ajaneena (leiritymisvälinein ja ilman) en enää kaipaa etuvaihtajaa.@isä nitro.
Kaippa noilla reissun kilometreillä asia tulee selväksi. Kolme carboonirunkoa olen löytänyt joissa myös tavaratelineellekin ruuvinreiät.

----------


## arctic biker

*Wilier Jena Rival Disc Adventure Road Bike 2019 . By chainreactioncycles.  650b kiekot hieman  rietoo mutta varuiksi R24  kauppa tärjoo  järkihintaan  Newmenin settiä.
*
Pyörän väri vaan ei miellytä.

----------


## Munarello

Saattaa tulla yllätyksenä, mutta mun hiilikuituihmekrossariin menee kaksi 0,75 litraista juomapulloa ihan kivuttomasti.

----------


## paaton

> Mä taidan sittenkin skipata tän fillarievoluution aika lyhytaikaisen välivaiheen, kun high-tech-rungot on valmistettu komposiittimuovista ja jään odottelemaan sitä, että made in Europe, Dual Phase Steel -gravelpyörät tulee markkinoille... 
> 
> https://www.bike-eu.com/sales-trends...urope-10136176
> 
> https://www.thyssenkrupp-steel.com/e...se-112704.html



3d weldingiä roboteilla sun muilla, mutta onko tuossa nyt vaan puristettu prässätyt pellinpuolikkaat yhteen, hitsattu ne kasaan ja vedetty pakkelit+maalit päälle? Puristit avaavat jo vikkelään lompakoitaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Jami2003

Niin kyllä ainakin autoteollisuuden puolella hiilikuitu on paljon coolimpi materiaali kuin prässätty pelti

----------


## Firlefanz

> *Wilier Jena Rival Disc Adventure Road Bike 2019* 
> Pyörän väri vaan ei miellytä.



Linkin CRC:n sivulle saa joku toinen laittaa, mutta minusta pyörä vaikutti luokassaan ja gravelpyöräilyn alalajissaan varsin kiinnostavalta, joten kielenymmärtämisharjoituksiksi löysin mm. nämä:

https://www.cxmagazine.com/reviewed-...ke-ultegra-di2
https://www.bicidastrada.it/wilier-j...l-in-carbonio/
https://www.wielerflits.be/materiaal...tuur-tegemoet/
https://www.matosvelo.fr/index.php?p...-sram-rival-1x

"Jena" on muuten yllättävä mallinimi. Mikä sai valmistajan ja sen markkinointiosaston valitsemaan nimen entisen DDR:n puolella sijaitsevan pienen keskikokoisen kaupungin (joka saatetaan tuntea lähinnä Carl Zeissin ansiosta) mukaan? Liekö syynä ollut ainoastaan se että piti löytyä tietyllä alkukirjaimella oleva lyhyt nimi ja "Jena" kuulostaa italialaisen korvaan kivalta?

PS Tunnustan olevani niin vähäisessä määrin esteettinen luonne että voisin kuvitella ostavani gravelpyörän jonka ominaisuudet, luonne, geometria ja speksit vastaisivat tarpeitani ja vaatimuksiani, mutta jonka värityksestä en erityisemmin väittäisi. Mutta myönnettäköön että maantiepyörän kohdalla sellainen ei tulisi kysymykseenkään :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

> @Stenu, paljonko tuolle teräskaunottarelle tuli hintaa???



Samalla rahalla olisin varmaan jonkun nestelevarihiilikuitu-unelman ostanut, jos sellaisen olisin halunnut, mutta tuskin kuitenkaan Openia. Mutta oikeesti en ole laskenut. Runkosetti oli rosterirungoksi aika edullinen (KVA MS3 -runko + Columbus SL -haarukka muistaakseni 1350 € Suomeen kuskattuna). Enää tuskin tuolla hinnalla onnistuu. Ykköskiekot (ei kuvassa) on "rest of life" -kiekot Kingin navoilla ja Hedin Belgium Plussilla. Muutenhan tossa ei mitään hirveän kummallista ole. Melkolailla perus-Campaa, alumiiniset putkiosat (sain tarpeekseni kuitudroppitangoista, kun niitä ei uskalla kiristää niin, että pysyvät varmasti kiertymättä paikoillaan, jos vähänkään droppailee tms.) eikä ole mitään grammanviilaustavaraa muutenkaan. Muistaakseni 9,2 kg ajokunnossa cx-kuosissa, gg-kuosissa vähän enemmän.





> 3d weldingiä roboteilla sun muilla, mutta onko tuossa nyt vaan puristettu prässätyt pellinpuolikkaat yhteen, hitsattu ne kasaan ja vedetty pakkelit+maalit päälle? Puristit avaavat jo vikkelään lompakoitaan



No niin, periaatteessahan toi ei Joposta juuri poikkea..  :Hymy: 

Putkirunkoihin verrattuna tuolla tekniikalla pystytään vaikuttamaan seinämävahvuuksiin samaan tapaan kuin hydroformatuissa alumiinirungoissa tai kuiturungoissa. Enemmän epäilyttää denttausherkkyys, jos luvatut painot (alumiinirunkoa vastaava) pitää paikkansa. Mutta ehkä noi Dual Phase -teräkset on sitten senkin suhteen kestävämpiä kuin perinteiset. Autoteollisuudessa ilmeisesti ainakin ovat kova sana tällä hetkellä, kun niiden avulla pystytään samaan aikaan parantamaan kolarikestävyyttä ja alentamaan painoja.

----------


## MRe

> "Jena" on muuten yllättävä mallinimi. Mikä sai valmistajan ja sen markkinointiosaston valitsemaan nimen entisen DDR:n puolella sijaitsevan pienen keskikokoisen kaupungin (joka saatetaan tuntea lähinnä Carl Zeissin ansiosta) mukaan? Liekö syynä ollut ainoastaan se että piti löytyä tietyllä alkukirjaimella oleva lyhyt nimi ja "Jena" kuulostaa italialaisen korvaan kivalta?



Ehkä tämä on hipsteri-puristi-valokuvaajille, jotka ei voi missään harrastuksessa käyttää muuta kuin sellaista missä on punainen täplä logossa ja/tai nimessä z. Tosin tuossa ei taida olla kumpaakaan, mutta onhan Jena Pyhä Paikka.

----------


## arctic biker

Wilier Jenaan Chainreactionilta pörsä just ja just taipuisi mutta väri ja 27,5" kiekot ei. Toisaalta tottuuhan tuohon ja olen jo katsonut ja budjetoinutkin  R2-bikesin sivuilta Newmenin 622 kokoiset ja jotain 1400g kevyet... Vanhan liiton mies on vaan jumittunut oikean kokoisiin kiekkoihin. Kaippa talvea varten nastarenkaita noihin löytyy.

Isä Nitro sai mut vakuuttumaan 1x voimansiirrosta jonka hyväksi havainnut 29" maastopyörässä siis metsässä vaan en maantiellä, 32 eturattaalla.
Lievä riesa jotta 29/7 alkaen en ole täällä mökillä kahteen viikkoon  joten kuriirit saa turhaan norkua.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Isä Nitro sai mut vakuuttumaan 1x voimansiirrosta...



Hyvä näin. Minä en ole missään nimessä 1x-fanaatikko, mutta tyytyväinen olen tosiaan ollut. Tulipahan tämäkin testattua. Lisäksi etuvaihtaja on ollut omissa (Campoissa, Shimanoissa ja SRAMeissa) eniten ongelmia aiheuttanut vaihteiston osa. Luulisi että etenkin maastorynkytyksessä takavaihtaja olisi alttiimpi ongelmille.

Jenasta vielä sen verran, että eri vaiheiden kautta tuli Suomenkin kouluihin ryhmätyö Jenan koulukunnan kautta. Kiitos tästäkin...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Jami2003

2x systeemi on omassa gravelissa eikä sitä isompaa limppua tule käytettyä juuri koskaan. En ole kuitenkaan purkanut kun vaatis investointeja...

----------


## TERU

Isomman tilalle voi hankkia (ivestoida) pienemmän, niin tulee käytettyä, minulla on ollut väliin vain 8t ero rattaissa. Eikä koskaan mitään ongelmaa etuvaihtajan kanssa, olipa ne olleet miten keskinkertaisia laadultaan. Ajo tietenkin alle keskinkertaista myös.😊

----------


## Laerppi

Maantiellä tempoajossa gravelilla tulee käytettyä isoa rieskaa.

----------


## Jami2003

Tossa minun gravelissa on vähän hölmöt ratastukset kaiken kaikkiaan. 46/36 edessä ja 11-32 takana. Kaipaisin pikkasen kevyempää pienintä vaihdetta ja toisaalta 36/11 riittää melkein mihin vaan. Pitkillä asfaltti siirtymillä tulee sitten ajettua isommalla mutta muuten ei. Mutta jos ton muuttaisi 1x systeemiksi niin samalla takapakka pitäisi muuttaa vaikkapa 11-36 että jotain oikeaa iloa sais.

(huomiona että kyllähän 36/32 melkein mihin vaan graveiluun riittää mutta jossain teknisessä ylämäessä tai väsyneenä sais kyllä olla 1:1...)

----------


## stenu

^ Eikös pienempi eturatas kannattaisi vaan vaihtaa 34:ksi, niin löytyisi pykälän kevyempää ja toisaalta ehkä tulis isommallekin rattaalle enemmän käyttöä?

Noin yleisenä huomiona: millasilla keskareilla/kadensseilla te ajelette? Mulla on myös 36/46 edessä ja 12-32 takana. Tasaisella gravelilla iso ratas on käytössä pääsääntöisesti aina ja mä en todellakaan aja kovaa. 36/46 toimii ainakin näissä Etelä-Suomen jyrkissä ja matalahkoissa mäissä loistavasti, kun mäen alla tiputtaa pikkurattaalle, niin usein ei tarvitse takavaihtajaan edes koskea ja sitten taas mäen päällä takas isolle. Takaa vaihtamalla joutuisi hyppimään aina useamman rattaan yli.

Voimansiirron hyötysuhde on parempi kun välttelee niitä pienimpiä (=alle 17-piikkisiä) rattaita takana. Niiden ympäri kiertäessä ketju alkaa "sakkaamaan" koska rattaan säde on pienempi kuin mihin ketjun linkku kääntyy. Eli jos on kaksi eturatasta käytettävissä, säästää joitain watteja, kun myös muistaa sitä käyttää.

----------


## JackOja

> Noin yleisenä huomiona: millasilla keskareilla/kadensseilla te ajelette?.



Keskarit 20-22 km/h ja kadenssi 90-95.

Edessä 38T ovaali ja takana 11-32 pakka.

----------


## Jami2003

Samanlaiset keskarit ja kadenssit kun jackojalla. Joku tottumis kysymys toi pienellä eturattaalla ajo kai on. Isostakin löytyisi välityksiä suurimmalle osalle matkaa. Mutta keskisuomessa kun ollaan niin aina joku mäki tekee kuitenki mieli ajaa pienellä eturattaalla. Sitten taas alamäkeen soralla ei tee mieli ajaa niin lujaa että pienestä loppusi välitykset joten se yleensä "jää päälle".

Niin ja stenulle että varmaan päivitän johonkin suuntaan kun rattaat on ajettu loppuun mutta asia ei ole niin iso ongelma että viitsisi kesken elinkaarta alkaa vaihtamaan.

----------


## MRe

Keskarit on nyt muutamalla lenkillä olleet 20-25, kadenssi mulla tuppaa olemaan liian pieni, eli 80 -> 88 -> 95 (ylempi puolisko melko harvoin)

Ja 42T x 10-42T

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Niin kyllä ainakin autoteollisuuden puolella hiilikuitu on paljon coolimpi materiaali kuin prässätty pelti



Aika paljon on satsattu myös suurlujuus teräksiin. Ei ole kaikki kuitua...   :Hymy: 

Mutta toisaalta olisi outoa jos teräs katoaisi pyöristä kokonaan, kun esim autoteollisuuskin sitä kokoajan käyttää ja kehittää...

----------


## Jami2003

Joo ja kyllähän teräs varsinkin gg pyöriin sopii. Sitä ihteään se on mullakin

----------


## TERU

Stenu tuolla ylempänä kirjoittaa välttämään kovin pieniä rattaita takana, minun järkeilyni on samaa mieltä, kun paljon ajan ja pitkään mielellään samoilla osilla ajan. Samoin ymmärtääkseni vaikutta yksi kämmenen kokoinen kammenrats, ketju ja piikit joutuvat hyvin voimakkaaseen vetoon, koska molemmissa päissä pientä ratasta, joutunee molempia vaihtamaan usein?

----------


## Mohkku

Itselläni on edessä 36/46 ja takana 12/36. Toimii minun ajoissani. Riittää hienosti ainakin keskinopeuksiin 28 km/h saakka (lujempaa en edes pääse).

Kokeilin vaihtaa 34/50 tilalle 34/46, mutta sepä ei ollutkaan toimiva yhdistelmä. Ainakin Ultegrassa on kolmea eri sarjaa ratastusta, joita ei voi sekoittaa. Ilmeisesti piikit ei osu keskenään kohdilleen ja vaihtaminen ajoittain takkuaa. Pahimmillaan ketju tarraa rattaisiin kiinni.

Mistä löytyy toimiva 2x-järjestelmä 8 hampaan erolla?

----------


## TERU

Irtorattaina compact kampiin saa harrastelijatasoisia yhdistelmiä haluamallaan tavalla. Kun äärimmäiset olosuhteet, pöytätasaista ympärillä, niin väliin on ollut 46/38 kammissa ja hyvin tiukka ysipakka takana, jopa 13-25. Ei tuo ole kummempaa säätöä tarvinnut ja on toiminut aivan hyvin. Tehtaat eivät vakiona tällaisia tee, kun markkinamiehet leventelevät mainoksissaan LAAJASTA välitysalasta.😊

----------


## TERU

Mikä vanhattaa kaluston vielä nopeammin kuin liian pienet rattaat?

No tämän palstan  ja lehden lukeminen!

----------


## stenu

Joutuukohan teräsmies alimpaan natinahelvettiin, jos se sortuu BB30-keskiöiseen pyörään..?

Vähän kiinnostelis hommata SuperX kakkosgraveliksi ja kisakrossariksi. Siinä kun kaikki muu natsais. Rungon luulisi olevan noin suunnilleen niin hyvä kuin kuiturunko voi olla ja niin mukavakulkuinen kuin ilman jousitusta saa aikaiseksi ja geometria vaikuttaa ainakin paperilla hyvältä, "trailihköltä" gg- tai cx-geolta.

----------


## pätkä

> Joutuukohan teräsmies alimpaan natinahelvettiin, jos se sortuu BB30-keskiöiseen pyörään..?
> 
> Vähän kiinnostelis hommata SuperX kakkosgraveliksi ja kisakrossariksi. Siinä kun kaikki muu natsais. Rungon luulisi olevan noin suunnilleen niin hyvä kuin kuiturunko voi olla ja niin mukavakulkuinen kuin ilman jousitusta saa aikaiseksi ja geometria vaikuttaa ainakin paperilla hyvältä, "trailihköltä" gg- tai cx-geolta.



Vieläkö SuperX:n takahaarukassa on se joku Ai eli assymmetric integration keksintö eli normikiekko ei mene suoraan paikoilleen?

----------


## stenu

On, mutta se ei haittaa. Useimmissa kiekoissa on pinnoissa varaa sen verran, että 6 millin uudelleendishaaminen onnistuu helposti pinnoja vaihtamatta ja kun muita (droppitanko)levaripyöriä ei ole, niin ei tarvitse olla mahdollisuutta käyttää samoja kiekkoja useammassa rungossa.

----------


## Arosusi

> ^ 
> Noin yleisenä huomiona: millasilla keskareilla/kadensseilla te ajelette?



Normaali lenkeillä 20-23 välillä. Uusissa maisemissa useasti alle 20 kun tulee katseltua maisemia ja pysähdeltyä.
Kadenssit 80-90.
Edessä 36/26 ja takana 12-25. Pari vuotta tuli ajettua takana SRAM:in 11-28 mutta ei vaan toiminut minulla. Oli liian harva. Nykyinen on just minulle sopiva. Reilusti yli 90 % ajosta nopeusalueella 15-30 joten isolla rattaalla pystyy ajamaan ja seinänousuhin pientä sisään. 40 km/h noilla välityksillä pääsee eli isommissa asfalttimäissä välitykset loppuu mutta omissa ajoissa sillä ei ole mitään väliä.

----------


## arctic biker

Väärtini Nure jota en ikuna ole livenä tavannut on saanut minut muitten kanssa  uskomaan 1xvoimansiirtoon  joka mun kohdalla naurettavaa ynnä säälittävää ehken on.

Huomenna Osuuspankissa  josko sitä tilillä rahaa ois, ja sitten tilaus nappulaa jos painais?

----------


## LJL

> SuperX



Fillaritorilla oli (on?) yksi kiinnostava 54 mutta väri alustavasti hirvittää

----------


## kaakku

Todistan tässä vakaasti että pirun hyvä runko on SuperX. Sen takahaarukassa / satulatolpassa olevan jouston todellakin tuntee! 

Ei-vetopuolen keskiölaakerin vaihdoin 2500 km ajon jälkeen kun naksui hieman. Mutta mulla oli liian paljon spacereita siellä kammissa joten on saattoi siksi ottaa itseensä noin nopeasti. Nimimerkki Ansis siellä Porissa vois tosin maalata tän nätimmän väriseksi ens talvena?? Malli on 2018 SuperX Di2. Muuten oon pitäny stokkina paitti renkaita oon vaihdellu (eka 35 mm G-One, nyt 40 mm Rambler) ja 11-32T pakka vaihtui 11-42T.

5/5 vehje. Ei ollu nyt parempaa kuvaa hollilla joten laitoin fiiliskuvan jossa on grindattu sorateitä ja polkuja pitkin sopivaan kirjanlukupaikkaan.

----------


## MRe

> Huomenna Osuuspankissa  josko sitä tilillä rahaa ois, ja sitten tilaus nappulaa jos painais?



Moto metsään ja pellot pakettiin?

----------


## MRe

> Fillaritorilla oli (on?) yksi kiinnostava 54 mutta väri alustavasti hirvittää



Ostat pois ja maalautat Antsalla...

----------


## LJL

> Ostat pois ja maalautat Antsalla...



Juu, men nej kun R-kioskilla pitäisi olla illalla Exploro-laatikko  :Hymy:  Ei ollut muuten myynnissä fillaritorilla sitä sinistä 54cm Superäxää, löikö Stenu mörön sisään?

----------


## arctic biker

[QUOTE=MRe;2889703]Moto metsään ja pellot pakettiin?[/QUOTE

Pellot on kasvanut metsää vuodesta 1991 ja moto kävi 6 vuotta sitten. Mun lietepalstalla Kompsunjoen varrella olis koivua ainakin kuitukiekkojen verran vaan sinne ei pääse muuten kuin moottorikelkalla.

----------


## stenu

> Juu, men nej kun R-kioskilla pitäisi olla illalla Exploro-laatikko  Ei ollut muuten myynnissä fillaritorilla sitä sinistä 54cm Superäxää, löikö Stenu mörön sisään?



Nej. Pitäis olla viiskutonen. Ja alustavasti ei kuitenkaan anna luonne periks, mutta seurataan tilanteen kehittymistä.

----------


## fob

> ^ Eikös pienempi eturatas kannattaisi vaan vaihtaa 34:ksi, niin löytyisi pykälän kevyempää ja toisaalta ehkä tulis isommallekin rattaalle enemmän käyttöä?
> 
> Noin yleisenä huomiona: millasilla keskareilla/kadensseilla te ajelette? Mulla on myös 36/46 edessä ja 12-32 takana.



Keskinopeus yleensä noin 18 km/h. Maasto on mäkistä, sora karkeaa eikä minulla ole mihinkään kiire. Jos kohdalle sattuu todella sileä sorabaana, keskari voi olla 24 km/h. 

Edessä on 32-hampainen ratas ja takana 11-42. Edessä voisi olla ehkä suurempikin, mutta tuo tuli osasarjan mukana.

----------


## LJL

Eilen Exploro tuli - ja meni, eh-nimittäin Kivenlahden pyörähuoltoon keskiön asennukseen. 

Rungon ehdin punnita paketista ottaessa, 1090g eli +100g ilmoitettuun. En tiedä voiko ero tulla telineiden pulteista (7x) ja sisäisistä vaijerinvienneistä, mutta aika kevyt nyt kuitenkin. Keula oli 439g ja satulatolppa 252g, eli ei tuosta LTD:stäkään varsinaista superkeijukaista saa, kuitenkin grammanviilausmielessä ihan tyytyväinen että tuli otettua kevyempi malli. 

"Elinkaupan" näkökulmasta runko on todellakin jackpot. Läpiakseli 15mm edessä, check. Jarrut IS-mount, eli voi jatkaa mainioilla mekaanisilla TRP Spyreillä, check. Ketjuohjuri braze-on, check. Satulan ovaalikiskolle adapteri, check. Jos olisi esim. joutunut hommaamaan maastoetunavalle piratismiadapterin 12mm läpiakselille 100€ ja flatmount-jarrut 400€ niin budjetti olisi karannut ja olisin huutanut alustavasti pipfeliä.

----------


## Jami2003

^samanlaista "säästämistä" mitä vaimokin harrastaa luottokortin kanssa shoppaillessaEli muista mainita nämä säästetyt eurot myös paremmalle puoliskolle

----------


## hphuhtin

> Eilen Exploro tuli - ja meni, eh-nimittäin Kivenlahden pyörähuoltoon keskiön asennukseen.



Kiitoksia tästä kommentista - luulin olevani aivan onneton ja niitä harvoja foorumilla, joka ei itse asenna keskiötä eikä siksi uskalla koskea sen suuntaan. Noinhan sen voi tietysti tehdä. Olenpas hölömö.

----------


## LJL

> Kiitoksia tästä kommentista - luulin olevani aivan onneton ja niitä harvoja foorumilla, joka ei itse asenna keskiötä eikä siksi uskalla koskea sen suuntaan. Noinhan sen voi tietysti tehdä. Olenpas hölömö.



Ållås hyvä. Olisin kai voinut itsekin asentaa, mutta unohdin tilata ärsyttävästä-kakkosesta muiden kilkkeiden ohella pressfit-keskiöprässin, joten se meni nyt näin. 

Explorossa on BB386Evo-keskiö, jolle Shimppa ystävällisin terveisin ei lainkaan valmista keskiötä. Rotorilta onneksi löytyi kohtuuhintainen 24mm Hollowtech-yhteensopiva keskiölaakeri, kohta pääsee sovittelemaan josko ne kammet tulisivat reiästä läpi ilman että pitää soittaa hydraulic press channeliin.

----------


## stenu

> Noin yleisenä huomiona: millasilla keskareilla/kadensseilla te ajelette?



Pieni otanta, mutta siihen verrattuna mä ehkä sitten kuitenkin ajelen aavistuksen reippaammin. Kenties ne on noi vannejarrut, kun hidastaa huonommin tai jotain...  :Vink: 

Luulisin, ettÃ¤ mulla toimisi ihan loistavasti myös esim. 1x 40/11-36 (krossikisoihin 38 eteen). Puolensa varmaan molemmissa toteutustavoissa.

Mielenkiintoista on se, että nyt kun olen jonkinverran ajellut pitempää gg-lenkkiä myös tuolla sscx:llä (38/17), niin keskarit sen kanssa on oikeastaan identtisiä vaihdepyörän kanssa. Ilmeisesti sen, minkä myötätuuleen tasaisella ja loivemmissa alamäissä vauhdissa häviää, ylämäissä ja vastatuuleen voittaa kevyemmän pyöränn ja voimansiirron pienemmän tehohäviön vuoksi.

Mistä tulikin mieleen, että ketkä kaikki on lähdössä ajamaan Fiskars Gravelia? Siellä näytti olevan ss-sarjakin, joka mahdollisesti vähän houkuttelisi myös.

----------


## stenu

https://www.velonews.com/2019/05/bikes-and-tech/gear-issue-friction-differences-between-1x-and-2x-drivetrains_493185

----------


## LJL

> Mistä tulikin mieleen, että ketkä kaikki on lähdössä ajamaan Fiskars Gravelia?



Ajattelin mennä Lietoon (siihen mennessä varmaan Explorokin jo valmis..), mutta kyllähän Oranssit Sakset -gravel myös kiinnostaisi.

----------


## plr

Hieno kuvaaja tehohäviöistä. Hauska yksityiskohta on, että Shimanon 2x-systeemissä iso-iso -yhdistelmä eli ketjut maksimaalisen ristissä on tehohäviöltään parempi kuin SRAMin 1x-systeemin suora ketjulinja. Olen tietämättäni ollut edelläkävijä iso-iso-yhdistelmän käytössä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Kisakuskit 1x äkkiä pois pyörästä, jos sellainen on tullut asennettua.

----------


## JackOja

Harkinnassa on toi Fiskars. Joku retkeilyvauhdilla suoritettu satkun retkeilysarja. Säävaraus.

----------


## Teemu H

Fiskars kiinnostaa kyllä. Osallistuin Saariselällä juuri saman sarjan Arctic Grinding -tapahtumaan, kun satuin olemaan Lapissa käymässä. Paikallinen ajomies voitti ylivoimaisesti maastopyörällä  :Hymy: 

Siellä oli melko karu reitti, kivistä tietä sekä paljon nousuja ja tietysti laskua. Nyt ymmärrän miksi joku haluaa käyttää juomareppua gravelpyöräilyssä, menetin pullon jo alkumatkasta jonnekin pomppuiseen alamäkeen. Aika vähän oli gravelpyöriä mukana.

----------


## Laerppi

Sinkula gravel-all road kiinnostaisi. Aikoinaan omistin specialized tricross singlen. Mikä olisi hyvä ja halpa? Kattelin hieman tätä: 

https://www.veloshop.fi/fi/bombtrack...-cx-pyora.html

----------


## Arosusi

Jos liikkuu Fiskarsissa päin niin suosittelen tutustumaan Fiskarsin luoteisosan metsäalueeseen vaikkei mitään järjestettyä tapahtumaa olisikaan. Varsinkin touko-/kesäkuussa ennenkuin marjastajat ja sienestäjät saapuvat niin siellä voi ajella pari tuntia näkemättä ketään!!! Ei autoja, hienoja metsäautoteitä, pieniä puhtaita lampia, hiljaisuutta.

----------


## paaton

> https://www.velonews.com/2019/05/bikes-and-tech/gear-issue-friction-differences-between-1x-and-2x-drivetrains_493185



Hyvä postaus. Yllättävän pieni myös iso-iso häviö. Olisin luullut tuon olevan enempikin.

----------


## LJL

> Hyvä postaus. Yllättävän pieni myös iso-iso häviö. Olisin luullut tuon olevan enempikin.



Erittäin kiinnostava. Mulla olisi miljoonalaatikossa Ultegran kompaktirattaat eteen ja etuvaihtaja, jos haluaisi vaihteeksi kokeilla muuta kuin 1x:ää. Uskon kyllä että tämänhetkinen Ultegra R8000 takavaihtaja Kogel Bearingsin rissoilla + 40t Wolftooth ovaali + 105 11-30 pakka sijoittuisi ihan ok ylläolevalla graafilla, kun mitään 40km/h raastoa tulee varsin harvoin eli ei koskaan harrastettua.

----------


## Tolkun mies

hyvä postaus stenulta
Voisiko tuosta voisi tehdä päätelmän että kun vetää kaksilehtisellä keskiöllä ketjun täysin ristiin;  pikkukeskiöltä takapakan neljälle pienimmälle rattaalle, niin silloin ainoastaan saa suuremman kitkan aikaan kuin vastaava välitys olisi 1x setupissa ?
toki pieniä watteja nuo maksimissaan 8w ovat, mutta kun lisätään levyjarrujen ilmanvastus vs vannejarrut (ulkomuistista 8w? Tähän löytyy jostakin linkki) niin pienistä puroista ne tehohäviöt muodostuvat.

ensimmäisenä tuli mieleen TDF etappi 6, jossa Dylan Teuns pudotti Giulio Cicconen pudotti koko päivän hatkan jälkeen Les Planches des Belles Fiennesin loppunousussa. Ciccone ajoi Trek Emonda 1x levari pyörällä ja sen päivän aikana jokainen säästetty watti olisi ollut tarpeen. 

Myönnän olevani vanhan koulukunnan kasvatti, mutta kurapyörissä Virvelitehtaan 105 on luottosetti. Nykyinen nestejarru versio on mekaaniseksi vaihtajaksi jopa hyvä ja edullinen, eikä harmita jos se sen kanssa sattuu metsässä ajovirheitä ja vaihtaja osuu kiveen tai kantoon.

----------


## LJL

> Ultegran kompaktirattaat



Kaivelin laatikoita, rattaat olikin 39/53 eli aika jäätävät... Toki pienempi limppu on ihan ok, mutta isompi se saisi ajatuksen tasolla olla max 48-50t. Siitä on niin monta vuotta kun ajoin 2x:llä etten enää muista. Myös Ultegran 6800-sarjan etuvaihtaja löytyi. Ehkäpä laitan 2x Exploron voimansiirroksi, nyt kun asiaan olisi vielä helppoa vaikuttaa...

----------


## jhalmar

> toki pieniä watteja nuo maksimissaan 8w ovat, mutta kun lisätään levyjarrujen ilmanvastus vs vannejarrut (ulkomuistista 8w? Tähän löytyy jostakin linkki) niin pienistä puroista ne tehohäviöt muodostuvat.



Tuossa on linkki Spessun Tarmac SL6 levy- vs vannejarru aerotestiin:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XZex2zti-A0
Levyjarruversio on vähän nopeampi.

----------


## MRe

Jos kerran alle 17-hampaisella rattaalla tehohäviöt muodostuvat liian suuriksi, niin miksei tehdä pakkoja, joissa pienin ratas olisi suurempi kuin se 10? Ehkä nyt 17T olisi pienimmäksi liian radikaali, mutta kun suuntaus on tupannut olemaan siihen että sitä pienintä ratasta pienennetään ja samalla sitä eturatasta.

Kolme vuotta sitten kun kasasin mun täysjäykän maasturin 2x11 setillä, niin siinä on vielä "kunnolliset" etulimput. Nykyään nämä tuppaa olemaan edessä 40 ja siitä alle. Maastovehkeissä etenkin.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Jos tänään osuu eurojackpotissa, niin minut löytää huomenna aamulla kalasatamasta pyöräkaupoilta. Tuohon kun laittaa polkimet ja toisen mukitelineen, niin siinä olisi kaikki mitä grävelpyörältä haluaisin.

Lähetetty minun COR-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TERU

> Kaivelin laatikoita, rattaat olikin 39/53 eli aika jäätävät... Toki pienempi limppu on ihan ok, mutta isompi se saisi ajatuksen tasolla olla max 48-50t. Siitä on niin monta vuotta kun ajoin 2x:llä etten enää muista. Myös Ultegran 6800-sarjan 
> etuvaihtaja löytyi. Ehkäpä laitan 2x Exploron voimansiirroksi, nyt kun asiaan olisi vielä helppoa vaikuttaa...



Jäätävä pakka taakse niin noilla rattailla menee ihan hyvin.

----------


## LJL

> Jäätävä pakka taakse niin noilla rattailla menee ihan hyvin.



Käykö vai pitääkö olla isompi kuin 11-30

----------


## LJL

Ilman eurojackpottia, tai oikeastaan sen vastakohtaisella jackpotilla kököttää kasausta odottaen tämmöinen 



Tosiaan siellä Exploron fb-ryhmässä oli järkyttävää materiaalia joten laitoin dymo-koneen laulamaan ennen kuin tapahtuu mitään katastrofia. Sinänsä tuo satulatolpan kiristys on ihan ok, mutta se vaatii tutustumista

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Joko saha otettu esille? Hieno on.

----------


## thunder

> Jos tänään osuu eurojackpotissa, niin minut löytää huomenna aamulla kalasatamasta pyöräkaupoilta. Tuohon kun laittaa polkimet ja toisen mukitelineen, niin siinä olisi kaikki mitä grävelpyörältä haluaisin.
> 
> Lähetetty minun COR-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Muuten ihan ok, mutta liikkuneeko se enää edes eteenpäin tehohäviön vuoksi.

----------


## LJL

> Joko saha otettu esille? Hieno on.



Viimeksi se meni kyllä dremelöimällä raakaa putkea  :Vink:  Seuraavat katkaisut on tietyistä syistä suoritettu kaulaputki käpyä lukuunottamatta loppuun asti asennettuna, ajattelin taas tehdä samat  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Kaivelin laatikoita, rattaat olikin 39/53 eli aika jäätävät... Toki pienempi limppu on ihan ok, mutta isompi se saisi ajatuksen tasolla olla max 48-50t. Siitä on niin monta vuotta kun ajoin 2x:llä etten enää muista. Myös Ultegran 6800-sarjan etuvaihtaja löytyi. Ehkäpä laitan 2x Exploron voimansiirroksi, nyt kun asiaan olisi vielä helppoa vaikuttaa...



Kyllä minä laittaisin 1x

 Enemmän tuo vertailu oli tarkoitettu maantiekalustolle, eli ero tulee vasta kovissa vauhdeissa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Olisi sinänsä mielenkiintoista nähdä miten pienemmät eturattaat vaikuttaisi tuohon tulokseen. 48 tuskin kukaan laittaa gravel-käyttöön ainoaksi rattaaksi, mutta omaan agendan ajamiseenhan nuo on mainioita.

----------


## LJL

> Kyllä minä laittaisin 1x
> 
>  Enemmän tuo vertailu oli tarkoitettu maantiekalustolle, eli ero tulee vasta kovissa vauhdeissa.



Joo.. Jotenkin tuntui, kun tuossa työmatkalla fiilistelin, että 2x voisi olla virkistävää vaihtelua. Vähän puuduttavaa on niitata menemään aina sillä samalla etuvälityksellä, joka lisäksi 40-11 kombolla loppuu aavistuksen liian aikaisin. Kypsyttelen asiaa, mutta alan kallistua 2x:ään vaihtelun nimissä.

----------


## Jami2003

Onks toin keltaisen varoitustarran tarkoitus jäädä tuohon. Jäätävä komistus kokonaisuudessa

----------


## LJL

> Onks toin keltaisen varoitustarran tarkoitus jäädä tuohon. Jäätävä komistus kokonaisuudessa



Kyllä jää. Siinä ei estetiikka paljon paina kun on tutkitusti katastrofialtis asentaja, ja voi käydä näin:

----------


## paaton

> Joo.. Jotenkin tuntui, kun tuossa työmatkalla fiilistelin, että 2x voisi olla virkistävää vaihtelua. Vähän puuduttavaa on niitata menemään aina sillä samalla etuvälityksellä, joka lisäksi 40-11 kombolla loppuu aavistuksen liian aikaisin. Kypsyttelen asiaa, mutta alan kallistua 2x:ään vaihtelun nimissä.



No juu, kyllähän tuollainen pyörä huutaa jotain 46 eturatasta ja pakka kasvaisi aika isoksi. Laita se shimanon uusi 2x gravelli setti.

----------


## Teemu H

Minulla Explorossa jarrukahvat sojottavat Saariselän röykytyksen jälkeen mihin sattuu, eli ovat irti. Kauheasti ei uskalla kiristää hiilikuitutangon takia. Pitäisikö tunkea tahnaa sinne väliin, vai mitä kannattaa tehdä? Sram Force kahvat ovat.

Muuttivat vissiin tuota satulan kiristystä tämän vuoden malliin paremmaksi.

----------


## TERU

> Käykö vai pitääkö olla isompi kuin 11-30



Jäätävyyttä lähestyy, mutta kun on 53 kammissa, niin pykälän vielä vetäis jäätävämmäksi 12-30 t, yksi lehti keskemmälle ja eiköhän tuolla gg taipaleitten väliset asfaltit vetäis.
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...00-12-30-51411

----------


## stenu

> Enemmän tuo vertailu oli tarkoitettu maantiekalustolle, eli ero tulee vasta kovissa vauhdeissa.



Tuskinpa käyrien väliset suhteet juurikaan muuttuisi, vaikka eturattaiden kokoa pienennettäisiin samassa suhteessa. Siihen mä en osaa ottaa kantaa, että huomaako tollasta maksimissaan noin 8 watin eroa missään. 1-vaihteinen vs. vaihdevoimansiirto eron huomaa kyllä.

Eniten noissa käppyröissä mun mielestä kannattaa kiinnittää huomiota siihen, että on tyhmää ehdoin tahdoin olla käyttämättä etuvaihtajaa, jos sellainen pyörästä löytyy. Paitsi tietty kuntoilumielessä, jos haluaa tehostaa treeniä..  :Vink:

----------


## ONEFORALL25

> Minulla Explorossa jarrukahvat sojottavat Saariselän röykytyksen jälkeen mihin sattuu, eli ovat irti. Kauheasti ei uskalla kiristää hiilikuitutangon takia. Pitäisikö tunkea tahnaa sinne väliin, vai mitä kannattaa tehdä? Sram Force kahvat ovat.
> 
> Muuttivat vissiin tuota satulan kiristystä tämän vuoden malliin paremmaksi.



Laita vähän jotain grippi teippiä alle.

----------


## paaton

> Eniten noissa käppyröissä mun mielestä kannattaa kiinnittää huomiota siihen, että on tyhmää ehdoin tahdoin olla käyttämättä etuvaihtajaa, jos sellainen pyörästä löytyy. Paitsi tietty kuntoilumielessä, jos haluaa tehostaa treeniä..



Eikun just toisinpäin. Pientä ratasta ei kannata käyttää kuin pikku ykkösenä. Iso-iso rattailla häviö oli olematon, vaikka luulin tuon jarruttavan paljonkin.

----------


## stenu

Ei vaan toi mun kommenti oli tarkoitettu noille, jotka tuossa aikaisemmin olivat sitä mieltä, että eivät hyödy 2x-voimansiirrosta mitään, kun ajelevat aina pikkurattaalla edessä.

----------


## JackOja

Laskekaas joku paljonko pitää fillaria keventää tuon 8 watin kompensoimiseksi. Salitreenejä ei kiinnosta aloittaa.

Mut hei, joitain aikoja ollut ajossa DT:n soranjauhantaan spesifiset GR1600 -kiekot, sisäleveys 24mm ja tuntuis olevan tosi passelit tuollaisten 38-millisten kumien kanssa. Tekee noin kapeistakin kivan muhkut. Vaikka pinnoja edessä ja takana vain 24 niin tuntuvat jäykemmiltä kuin mun Iron Crossit.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Nyt saattaa olla läjä tyhmiä kysymyksiä, mutta LJL, vietkö siis rungon kivijalkaan, jossa asennetaan keskiö. Sitten viet myös kaulan sahattavaksi, ja liimaat itsellesi muistilapun runkoon mihin suuntaan satulatolppaa kuuluu kiristää?

----------


## LJL

> Nyt saattaa olla läjä tyhmiä kysymyksiä



Ei ole olemassa tyhmiä kysymyksiä, on vain tyhmiä ihmisiä 





> vietkö siis rungon kivijalkaan, jossa asennetaan keskiö



Kyllä, kun ei ollut käsillä oikeita työkaluja, se maksoi 26€ 





> Sitten viet myös kaulan sahattavaksi



Kyllä teen sen aina itse, kerran on mennyt väärästä kohdasta mutta sen jälkeen 2 vai 3 mennyt taas paremmin  





> liimaat itsellesi muistilapun runkoon mihin suuntaan satulatolppaa kuuluu kiristää?



Näin siksi että satulatolpan kiristys on hieman omalaatuista suunnittelua, asiaa voi tutkia netistä jos kiinnostusta riittää. Ongelmana on että sitä voi erehdyksessä kiristää myös ikään kuin löysentämällä, joten jos tulee joskus joku mielenhäiriö, niin voi katsoa tarraa. Tarraa voi sitten harkita uudelleen kun on saatu asetukset kuntoon

----------


## jhalmar

Tuohon jäsenen LJL välityspohdintaan omiin kokemuksiin perustuen hiekkatiestöllä pidemmillä reissuilla olen tarvinnut tuon Cutthroatin kanssa jyrkimmissä pitkissä kohdissa 38-42 ja samalla välityksellä menee välillä teknisimmät maastopolutkin. Toisessa päässä 38-10 loppuu toisinaan vähän kesken, mutta tuohon ei isompaa eturatasta saa ja harkinnassa on ethirteen 9-42 pakka. Tuolla 38-9 välityksellä taitaa kylläkin hävitä kaikki teho voimansiirtoon, joten vähän mietityttää sekin. Ja vertailun vuoksi kuskilla on painoa alle 75kg ja ftp on parhaimmillaan vajaat 300W.

----------


## Tukkasotka

> Ei ole olemassa tyhmiä kysymyksiä, on vain tyhmiä ihmisiä



Ihmisen asiasta tietämättömyys tekee ihmisestä tyhmän?

----------


## LJL

> Tuohon jäsenen LJL välityspohdintaan omiin kokemuksiin perustuen hiekkatiestöllä pidemmillä reissuilla olen tarvinnut tuon Cutthroatin kanssa jyrkimmissä pitkissä kohdissa 38-42 ja samalla välityksellä menee välillä teknisimmät maastopolutkin. Toisessa päässä 38-10 loppuu toisinaan vähän kesken, mutta tuohon ei isompaa eturatasta saa ja harkinnassa on ethirteen 9-42 pakka. Tuolla 38-9 välityksellä taitaa kylläkin hävitä kaikki teho voimansiirtoon, joten vähän mietityttää sekin. Ja vertailun vuoksi kuskilla on painoa alle 75kg ja ftp on parhaimmillaan vajaat 300W.



Joo, mulla hieman enemmän hyllyvää 77kg ja FTP 298 viimeksi kun kokeilin, lähinnä pohdin jalan riittävyyttä 53t limpulla. Asiaa lähes naisellisen kauan kypsyteltyäni päädyin siihen, että laitan etuvaihtajan pyörään ja kokeilen noita mörkövälityksiä, ja tarvittaessa pienennetään eturattaita. Saatan myös kaivata ovulaatiota, ainakin Rotor ja Carbon-ti tekevät ovaalilimppuja 2x:lle. Luulisin suorilta että tuo 39-30 välitys voi olla pikkuisen tiukka, ellei exploro lennä jollakin ylimaallisella tavalla umpihangessa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Ihmisen asiasta tietämättömyys tekee ihmisestä tyhmän?



Sellainen aavistus oli, että tästä otetaan itseensä. Oletko koskaan katsonut South Parkia?

----------


## TERU

Tätä hauskempaa projektia ei ole eikä tule olemaan😅

----------


## Fat Boy

Kutakuinkin ikuisuus sitten tällä foorumilla on mainittu, että ketjuvälityksen hyötysuhde laskee reilusti, kun mennään pieniin rattaisiin. 15 piikin kieppeillä käyrä jyrkkenee selvästi. Ongelma vaan on se, ettei eteen meinaa mahtua riittävän isoa eturatasta ilman muita ongelmia.

Mutta, ko. tutkimuksen hyvä puoli on se, että jatkossakin useamman eturattaan sarjoja tulee olemaan. Tästä eritoten markkinamiehet tykkää. Siinä kohden, kun geometriaan ei enää keksi muutoksia ja jousituksissa on enemmän älyä kuin ajajissa, voidaan kaivaa vanha tutkimus ja kehittää uusi 4x vaihteisto ylivertaisella hyötysuhteella. Samalla markettipyörien parhauden mittariksi palaa vaihteiden määrä, selkeä, helposti ymmärrettävä luku.

----------


## jhalmar

> Joo, mulla hieman enemmän hyllyvää 77kg ja FTP 298 viimeksi kun kokeilin, lähinnä pohdin jalan riittävyyttä 53t limpulla. Asiaa lähes naisellisen kauan kypsyteltyäni päädyin siihen, että laitan etuvaihtajan pyörään ja kokeilen noita mörkövälityksiä, ja tarvittaessa pienennetään eturattaita. Saatan myös kaivata ovulaatiota, ainakin Rotor ja Carbon-ti tekevät ovaalilimppuja 2x:lle. Luulisin suorilta että tuo 39-30 välitys voi olla pikkuisen tiukka, ellei exploro lennä jollakin ylimaallisella tavalla umpihangessa



https://absoluteblack.cc/chainrings.html löytyy ovaalia joka lähtöön ja koodilla TRYOVAL on ainakin aikaisemmin tullut ilman postikuluja.

----------


## LJL

Onneksi tuli sekin todettua ajoissa, että... 

CHAINRING FIT 
Max inner ring: 36T
Max outer ring: 50T

Eli ei noilla 53/39 rattailla tee mittään. Vojjj bergele. Mistäköhän pk-seudun pyöräliikkeestä saisi ekonomisesti ei-itkettäviä (eli sydäri kun katsoo natsien vertailuhintaa) rattaita

----------


## paaton

Kannattaa tilata se shimpan uusi gr kampisarja ja myydä 53/39 setti pois.

Edit: Ai juu, olisiko vähän kiirus  :Hymy: 

Tuo 50/36 on muuten hyvä setti. Laitat sellaisen jos löytyy.

Edit2: äh, se grx on 48/31, eli normaali 50/34 johon itse vaihtaisin 36 rattaan kaveriksi. Tai sitten rotorin ihanuutta ovaaleilla suoraan.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Mistäköhän pk-seudun pyöräliikkeestä saisi ekonomisesti ei-itkettäviä (eli sydäri kun katsoo natsien vertailuhintaa) rattaita



Hi5bikesista katselin jotain Eastonin dm-eturatasta Sutraan (harkiten että josko olisi vähän isompi kuin max. 36 pykäläinen rallinaama) niin hämmästelin että oli halvempi kuin netissä. Ei se silti halpa ollut, että tiedä häntä..

----------


## LJL

> Tuo 50/36 on muuten hyvä setti. Laitat sellaisen jos löytyy.



Joo laitan niin isot kun menee. Asetoni & Asetonista oli tilapäisesti loppu ko. rieskat 6800 Ultegran kammille... Ei ehkä kovin sallittua kysyä mutta... Olkoon.

Pistin ärsyttävästä-kakkosesta tulemaan Carbon-ti:n tarjouksessa olleet ovaalit 50/36, Ultegran 11-30 pakan ja Dura-Acen ketjun. Josko noilla työmatkaa taittuisi x kilometriä.

Saapahan odotellessa rauhassa niputtaa pyörää, tai siis enimmäkseen putsailla vanhoja osia.

----------


## MRe

> Mutta, ko. tutkimuksen hyvä puoli on se, että jatkossakin useamman eturattaan sarjoja tulee olemaan. Tästä eritoten markkinamiehet tykkää. Siinä kohden, kun geometriaan ei enää keksi muutoksia ja jousituksissa on enemmän älyä kuin ajajissa, voidaan kaivaa vanha tutkimus ja kehittää uusi 4x vaihteisto ylivertaisella hyötysuhteella. Samalla markettipyörien parhauden mittariksi palaa vaihteiden määrä, selkeä, helposti ymmärrettävä luku.



Tämä. Eiköhän tämäkin kiikku heilahda kohta toiseen äärikohtaansa ja nähdään 3x vaihteistojen paluu. Sittenhän mun vintage-Kona on taas kuuminta hottia. Billet-eturattaineen.

----------


## Twinning

> Mutta, ko. tutkimuksen hyvä puoli on se, että jatkossakin useamman eturattaan sarjoja tulee olemaan.



Kyllä niitä tulisi olemaan ihan jo useamman eturattaan tarjoaman laajemman ja/tai tiiviimmän välitysvalikoiman vuoksi.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Hieno kuvaaja tehohäviöistä. Hauska yksityiskohta on, että Shimanon 2x-systeemissä iso-iso -yhdistelmä eli ketjut maksimaalisen ristissä on tehohäviöltään parempi kuin SRAMin 1x-systeemin suora ketjulinja. Olen tietämättäni ollut edelläkävijä iso-iso-yhdistelmän käytössä.



Tämä jäi kyllä vähän vaivaamaan. Kuinkahan paljon eroa tuo se, että kyseessä on Shimano vs. Sram eikä pelkästään 2x vs. 1x  :Sarkastinen: 

Miksi ei ole testattu Sram 2x vs. Sram 1x. Kyllähän noita 2x sarjoja Sramiltakin vielä löytyy  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## paaton

> Pistin ärsyttävästä-kakkosesta tulemaan Carbon-ti:n tarjouksessa olleet ovaalit 50/36, Ultegran 11-30 pakan ja Dura-Acen ketjun. Josko noilla työmatkaa taittuisi x kilometriä.
> 
> Saapahan odotellessa rauhassa niputtaa pyörää, tai siis enimmäkseen putsailla vanhoja osia.



Liimaa vielä tarra bb:n viereen. Tuli mieleen, että tuo max. 50t on tietystikkin pyöreälle rattalle. Kuitusorvi. Rousk.

----------


## jhalmar

^ Hyvä pointti tuo ovaalin koko, koska vasta vertailin 36T Rotorin QX1 ovaalia ja absoluteblackin 38T pyöreää -> suurin halkaisija oli molemmissa sama.

----------


## BB Holland

Jaa täällä on tätä ykskakkaa kakskakkaa juttua. Mulla on molempia. Pohjanmaalla riittäis aivan hyvin 42 edessä ja 11-32/36 takana. Normaalisti. Helsingissä on tasan yksi mäki (Pikkukoski) jossa 32/32 on siin ja siin pääseekö ja viitsiikö, eli jopa 2x ei aina riitä, riippuen millä pyörällä on liikkeellä. Sinänsä jatkossa voin vaihtaa jonkun 1x pyörän 2x pyöräksi, joita mulla muutenkin on enemmän. Joskus ihmettelen miks ihmeessä kaikki 11-12 pyörääni eivät ole 2x9 vaihteisia. Talvella voi kans tarvita pienvälityksiä enemmän.

----------


## LJL

> Liimaa vielä tarra bb:n viereen. Tuli mieleen, että tuo max. 50t on tietystikkin pyöreälle rattalle. Kuitusorvi. Rousk.



Totta. Let's see. Voin mallailla 53t:llä clearancea

Malli on siis tämmöinen, todennäköisesti jonkun verran isompaa clearancea vaatii kuin pyöreä...

----------


## TERU

Saa 1x systeemillä ääripäät hoidettua, mutta tasangoilla joutuu ojaan monta kertaa. Isot portanvälit kompastuttaa.

----------


## hphuhtin

Tunnustan, että tuli tuossa 1x Sutrassa (36 edessä ja 10-42 takana) heti mieleen 2x kun sillä asfalttia töihin pistelin, nimenomaan välityshyppyjen suuruuden takia. Soralla ei niinkään. Mutta sitä varten pyöriä on se N kpl, pitää ajella asfaltit sillä missä on se 2x tai peräti 3x ja 27 vaihdetta  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

3x ja Di2 synchro olisi aika namuyhdistelmä. Eteen esim. 22-36-53 ja taakse 11-12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21-24-28. Löytyisi vaihteita pienillä väleillä ja niin pitkiä kuin lyhyitäkin välityksiä. 22-piikkinen edessä ei paina paljon mitään, mutta sillä saa bonkki/kramppi-mäkivälitykset. Pitkä (kapasiteetti 48) maastotakavaihtajan häkki riittää. Jos eturattaissa on tuossa liian isot hyppäykset, niin 4x toimisi luultavasti vielä paremmin.

----------


## LJL

Kokeilin, niin Exploroon ei mene Ultegran 39t sisempi limppu. Ottaa kiinni runkoon hieman ennen kuin kammet lopullisessa kireydessä. Ulkoa 53t ei tee niin tiukkaa, voi olla että se jopa menee, mutta enemmän huolestuttavaa tuo 36t ovaalin sopivuus. Täytyy ehkä laittaa vielä ärsyttävään-kakkoseen viestiä että laittaa Rotorin pienemmät limput. On tämä taas... Harrastamista  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Kokeilin, niin Exploroon ei mene Ultegran 39t sisempi limppu. Ottaa kiinni runkoon hieman ennen kuin kammet lopullisessa kireydessä. Ulkoa 53t ei tee niin tiukkaa, voi olla että se jopa menee, mutta enemmän huolestuttavaa tuo 36t ovaalin sopivuus. Täytyy ehkä laittaa vielä ärsyttävään-kakkoseen viestiä että laittaa Rotorin pienemmät limput. On tämä taas... Harrastamista



Voithan sinä laittaa pienemmän rattaan pyöreänäkin ja isommankin jos tuo 50t ovaali ei mahdu. Jos tarkoitus on ajaa maantietäkin, niin en kyllä tinkisi 50t pienemmäksi.

----------


## LJL

Se on nyt näköjään semmoinen homma että jos ovaalit haluaa niin 50/36t on pienin mahdollinen combo. Pientä uhkapeliä ja pidetään tilaus. Viime kädessähän se on ennen tankoteippausta mahdollista vaihtaa vielä 1x:ään.

----------


## LJL

> Voithan sinä laittaa pienemmän rattaan pyöreänäkin ja isommankin jos tuo 50t ovaali ei mahdu. Jos tarkoitus on ajaa maantietäkin, niin en kyllä tinkisi 50t pienemmäksi.



Joo näin on. Se 50t ovaali menee lähes täydellä varmuudella, mutta 36t saattaa olla pakko vaihtaa pyöreäksi.

----------


## stenu

> Kyllähän noita 2x sarjoja Sramiltakin vielä löytyy



Juu löytyy, mutta eihän niitä kukaan pyöriin enää laita, kun eivät saaneet sitä etuvaihtajaa kunnolla toimivaksi koskaan. (Senpä takia ne sen 1x-systeeminsäkin aikoinaan kehitti..  :Sarkastinen: ) Siksi Sram 1x vs. Virveli 2x on aivan relevantti vertailu.

----------


## Laerppi

Rival 2x11 toimii täydellisesti greivelpyörässä. Kolme vuotta ollut käytössä ja ei ole tarvinnut säätää vaihteita kertaakaan.

----------


## BB Holland

Noissa 2x systeemeissä pitää ottaa huomioon, että monilla eturatasyhdistelmillä välitykset menevät täysin päällekkäin. Sen verran mitä olen laskenut, niin ainakin 42+32 ja ehkä muissakin, joissa erona on 10. Olen noita joskus laskenut.

----------


## plr

Päällekkäisiä välityksiä tulee monilla ratasyhdistelmillä. Tuosta huvikseni laskin 3x11-maantievälitykset, jotka antaisivat 25 uniikkia välitystä. Di2-synchromoodissa tuon saisi varmaan toimimaan siististi?

----------


## jhalmar

> Se on nyt näköjään semmoinen homma että jos ovaalit haluaa niin 50/36t on pienin mahdollinen combo. Pientä uhkapeliä ja pidetään tilaus. Viime kädessähän se on ennen tankoteippausta mahdollista vaihtaa vielä 1x:ään.



Tuommonen 48/32 ovaalina vois olla myös melko hyvä: https://absoluteblack.cc/oval-road-c...-for-110-4bcd/

----------


## LJL

> Tuommonen 48/32 ovaalina vois olla myös melko hyvä: https://absoluteblack.cc/oval-road-c...-for-110-4bcd/



Juu, men nej. Katsoin kyllä läpi Absoluteblackin tarjonnan mutta rattaiden "muotoilu" (ei siis ovaali vaan se joku jyrsintä pinnassa) on yksinkertaisesti niin sysi-revasta ettei pysty.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Näin siksi että satulatolpan kiristys on hieman omalaatuista suunnittelua, asiaa voi tutkia netistä jos kiinnostusta riittää. Ongelmana on että sitä voi erehdyksessä kiristää myös ikään kuin löysentämällä...



Minä olen standardi-mies joka tykkää standardi-osista standardi-rungossa. 

LJL ostama innovaatio veisi minulta yöunet ja tukan päästä.

----------


## stenu

Ainakin vähän tulee sellainen olo, että tässä ollaan tietoisesti hankkimassa ongelmia etuvaihtajan toiminnan suhteen ja sitten voidaan taas huudella täällä, että 2x-systeemit ja etuvaihtajat on syvältä...  :Vink: 

Mun kokemuksen mukaan kun riittää jo se, että originaalit pyöreät eturattaat vaihtaa pyöreisiin tarvikerattaisiin, niin kannattaa valmistautua kompromisseihin vaihtamisen sujuvuuden ja toimintavarmuuden kanssa. Mutta saatanhan mä olla väärässäkin, kun ei ole ovaaleista kokemusta.

Yleisesti ottaen, jos haluaa mahdollisimman sujuvaa etuvaihtajan toiminaa, kannattaa rakentaa välitykset niin, että pärjää mahdollisimman pienellä eturattaiden kokoerolla. Esim. cx-ratastus 36/46 vaihtaa sujuvammin kuin perinteinen maantiekompakti 34/50.

----------


## TERU

Ammoisina aikoina, jo muinaiset roomalaiset... ei sentään,  mutta muinoin kisapyörissäkin oli enimmäkseen kympin ero rattaissa, ajoivat 52/42 rattailla. Hyvin tuo toimi omassa maantiepyörässäni kitkavivuin, jäihän se vaihteiden raksuttelu sitten vähemmälle kuin kahvoilla. Omissani nykyisin sekavia rattaita, monien valmistajien, mutta ei paljon tarvitse etuvaihtajan säätöä asennuksen jälkeen tehdä, simppeli osa.

----------


## Aappi

Täytyy myöntää, että pyöräkuume iski minuunkin. Tilasin viime viikon torstaina Canyonin Grail 7.0 alumiinisella rungolla. Nyt se on sitten tulossa,  ja keskiviiikkona pitäisi päästä kokeilemaan. Muuten oli unelmapyörä, mutta hiukan jännittää hydrauliset jarrut, että lähtevätkökö ne (Shimano 105 ) pelittämään, mutta luulen, että ongelmia tuskin on. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G965F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

Onkohan helle sekoittanut pään vai pitäiskö oikeasti alkaa huolestumaan, kun tällä viikolla iski gravelähky. Lumien lähdön jälkeen olen graindaillut ehkä n. 2000 km ja vaikka osa on ajettu juna- tai autosiirtymän avittamina ja Gotlannissa, niin silti kotoa kätevästi saavutettavat gravelit alko kyllästyttämään. Nytpä alkoikin kiinnostelemaan old school "maantiegravelpyörä", jolla ajelisi mukavasti Uudenmaan paskakuntoisia asfalttiteitä ja joka ei pelästyisi sorapätkistä siellä täällä.

Tietty vois vaan laittaa Gravaan sliksit alle, mutta kun tässä on nyt jo jonkin aikaa vaivannut ajoittainen N+1 -kuume aika monen vuoden N-1 -vaiheen jälkeen ja kellarissa olisi yhdet hyväkuntoiset 10-vaihteiset Campa-osat odottamassa niihin sopivaa runkoa. Lisäksi vähän maantiemaisempi geometriakin olis kivaa vaihtelua.

Toivelistalla olis teräsrunko ja mid reach -maantiejarrut ja tilaa vähintään 30-millisille Strade Biancheille. All City Mr. Pink olisi helppo ja potentiaalisesti myös talvenkestävä Ed-suojauksineen, mutta ilmeisesti vähän painavahko. Shand Skinnymalinky olisi melkolailla täydellinen ja ainakin tämä reviewin mukaan ominaisuuksiltaan juuri sitä, mitä haen, mutta eivät huoli tilauksia tällä hetkellä. Keväällä ebayssä meni yksi IF Club Racer sivu suun ja sekös nyt harmittaa..

Ja sorry, jos tässä jonkun mielestä liikaa venytellään gravel- ja maantiepyörien välistä rajaa, voin tarvittaessa siirtyä vaikka pyöräkuumeisten tukiryhmään...  :Hymy: 

E: ja tarkemmin aisaa pohtiessa tuli mieleen, että jos tollasen maantiegravelin itselleen väsäisi, niin sitten Gravan vois päivittää Srampagnolo etap Axs 1x12 -vaihteiseksi 38 etu/Chorus 12 11-34 taka -yhdistelmällä krossi- ja rosoisempia graveltouhuja silmällä pitäen. Gravan 11-v. Campasetin vois siirtää maantiegraveliin. Pakkaa vaihtamalla voisi kiekkoja käyttää ristiin tarvittaessa. Hmm...

----------


## LJL

> LJL ostama innovaatio veisi minulta yöunet ja tukan päästä.



Nyt kun on tarra niin nukun kuin vauva  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## misopa

Välitysten kanssa täälläkin hiukan pähkäilin. Tuleva Revolt tulee noilla micro-compact kammilla, eli Praxis Zayante, 48-32t rattailla. Takapakkana on Ultegran 11-34t. Tilasin kuitenkin tuohon jo uudet kammet ja keskiölaakerit odottamaan vaihtoa, koska halusin tehomittauksen ja tuota Praxis Zayentea saa 4iiii Precision wattikammella varustettuna, niin päätin hommata sitten sellaiset. Olivat myös kustannustehokkain vaihtoehto tuohon hommaan. Harkinnassa oli pitkään myös Ultegra ja Stages yhdistelmä, mutta hintaa noille kertyi liikaa.

 Alkuperäiset kammet tulevat M-kokoisessa rungossa 172,5mm pitkinä ja olen tottunut ajamaan 170mm mittaisilla, niin samalla sai myös tuon asian hoidettua kuntoon. Tällä hetkellä näytti saatavuutta olevan noissa kammissa vain 52-36t rattailla varustettuna, mikä ei sinänsä haittaa, koska voin käyttää noita alkuperäisen setin mukana tulevia rattaita tai sitten miksata esim. 48-36t, mitä ajattelin alkuun kokeilla. Vaihtaa sitten 32t rattaan takaisin, jos vaikka lähtee mäkisempään maastoon seikkailemaan. Tasamaalla ja maantiellä pärjään kyllä tuolla 48-36t kombolla.

Hommaa olisi vielä helpottanut, jos keskiölaakeria ei tarvitsisi vaihtaa, mutta nuo alkuperäiset Zayente kammet ovat OEM-speksatut tietyille pyörämerkeille ja ovat 24mm teräsakselilla, kun taas nuo kaupasta vapaasti ostettavat ovat 30mm alumiiniakselilla. Aina pitää olla pikku säätöä  :Hymy:

----------


## hphuhtin

> Minä olen standardi-mies joka tykkää standardi-osista standardi-rungossa.



Onneksi standardeissa on se ”hyvä” puoli, että on niin monta mistä valita  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Laerppi

Itsellä ajot pääosin asfalttitempo 10-30km ja siihen päälle sitten leppoisa greivelajot. Tempot ajan nykyään 38mm renkailla, joilla  menee myös sorapätkät. Toisilla vanteilla 28mm maantierenkaat, mutta jäänyt vähemmälle käytölle... Pitää varmaan seuraavaksi laittaa Fairlight tai Shandy alle.

----------


## LJL

Tilanne eturieskojen clearancen osalta täsmentyi, kun asensin kammet spacereiden kanssa paikalleen. Kuten alustavasti mittailin, 53t isompi rieska menee ihan kevyesti Exploroon:



Mutta ongelmia tulee 39t lipun kohdalla. Laitoin tällä kertaa suojateippiä, kun ehdin viimeksi kokeillessa saada pienen naarmun runkoon... Ratas mahtuu pyörimään clearance jää muutamaan milliin, itse en missään tapauksessa lähtisi ajamaan sorateitä tällä:



Summa summarum, vaikka 53/39 on liian iso niin 50/36t ovaalirattaiden suhteen clearancetilanne vaikuttaa oikein positiiviselta.

----------


## paaton

> Summa summarum, vaikka 53/39 on liian iso niin 50/36t ovaalirattaiden suhteen clearancetilanne vaikuttaa oikein positiiviselta.



Kannattaa testailla ovaaleja. Minäkin olen kuullut samaa huhua, ettei ovaaleilla vaihtaminen välttämättä ole aina kovin sujuvaa.

Tuliko rungon mukana muuten kunnollinen suojateippi chainstayn päälle ja pienen rattaan kohdalle BB:n taakse? Jos tuo kohta on ahdas, niin ketju saattaa lintata ikävästi maalit ja gel coatin pois ja tuollaisessa rungossa se saattaa hivenen harmittaa. 

Mulla saattaisi olla 3M paksua kivenisku teippiä ja sulla saattaisi olla ylimääräinen 53 ratas  :Hymy:  

http://tuotteet.etra.fi/fi/g20642691...skuteippi-8592

Rauhalliseen aikaan kun käy etrassa ja kertoo käyttökohteen, niin tuon 60e rullan saa puoleen hintaan.

----------


## pätkä

> Kannattaa testailla ovaaleja. Minäkin olen kuullut samaa huhua, ettei ovaaleilla vaihtaminen välttämättä ole aina kovin sujuvaa.



Mulla ei ole ollut koskaan mitään ongelmia vaihtamisessa Rotorin 53/39 ovaaleilla ja sram red vaihtajalla. Ei sitten pienintäkään ongelmaa viimeisen kuuden vuoden aikana.

----------


## MRe

Onko ovaaleista hyötyä näissä tasaisen maan vehkeissä? Mulla on ovaali fätissä ja kokemukset siitä ovat hieman kaksijakoiset, mutta eipä siitä haittaakaan kai ole. Mutta jotenkin ajattelin, ettei siitä tällaisessa tasaisen pyörityksen vehkeessä ole niin iloa. Väärässä taas?

----------


## stenu

Tosta ylemmästä kuvasta mietin, että ei tartte iskeä chainsuck kuin kerran, niin tulee karseeta jälkeä chainstayhin, kun ratas runnoo ketjun väkisin tonne rattaan ja chainstayn väliin. Asfaltilla ei välttämättä niin potentiaalinen ongelma, mutta soralla pölyisen tai rapaisen ketjun kanssa ei mitenkään tavatonta. Mä ehkä kuitenkin harkitsisin vakavasti 1x:ssä pysymistä tuon rungon kanssa.

----------


## Hauli

Topstonen ensipurasu, ei hassumpi laite

----------


## LJL

> Mä ehkä kuitenkin harkitsisin vakavasti 1x:ssä pysymistä tuon rungon kanssa.



Katson tosiasiallisen clearancen 2x ovaalirattailla ja teen sitten ratkaisuja. Joku suojateippaus/muovi tuohon pitää joka tapauksessa askarrella-paskarrella. Runko tuntuu erootillisen hentoiselta, vähän niinkuin nainen.

----------


## paaton

> Onko ovaaleista hyötyä näissä tasaisen maan vehkeissä? Mulla on ovaali fätissä ja kokemukset siitä ovat hieman kaksijakoiset, mutta eipä siitä haittaakaan kai ole. Mutta jotenkin ajattelin, ettei siitä tällaisessa tasaisen pyörityksen vehkeessä ole niin iloa. Väärässä taas?



Kysäise froomelta, sehän noilla sinkuttaa keskinkertaisin tuloksin maantietä.

----------


## paaton

> Tosta ylemmästä kuvasta mietin, että ei tartte iskeä chainsuck kuin kerran, niin tulee karseeta jälkeä chainstayhin, kun ratas runnoo ketjun väkisin tonne rattaan ja chainstayn väliin. Asfaltilla ei välttämättä niin potentiaalinen ongelma, mutta soralla pölyisen tai rapaisen ketjun kanssa ei mitenkään tavatonta. Mä ehkä kuitenkin harkitsisin vakavasti 1x:ssä pysymistä tuon rungon kanssa.



Mitenhän ketju käyttäytyy, eli voiko se niittautua isomman rattaankin taakse? Tuo voi olla kyllä aika kohtalokasta. Vai onko tuo niin ahdas väli, ettei se tuonne edes pomppaa.

 Maantiepyörässä on tosiaan pienen rattaan takana juuri sopivan ahdas kolo, jonne ketju voimalla mahtuu, mutta ei tule sieltä pois muuta kuin väkivalloin. 

Kannattaa muuten LJL miettiä ratastukset niinkin, että ketju on takuulla riittävän kireällä kaikissa tilanteissa. Tuo estää hyvin ketjun pois hyppäämistä. Cyclossa päädyin pitkähäkkiseen vaihtajaan juurikin tuon vuoksi, vaikka lyhyellä olisi muuten pärjännytkin. Eli pitkää häkkiä vaan, jos haluat laajan välitysalueen.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Maantiegravel. Anna mun kaikki kestää.

----------


## MRe

> Kysäise froomelta, sehän noilla sinkuttaa keskinkertaisin tuloksin maantietä.



Kulkee hyvin, mut ei pysy pystyssä?

----------


## MRe

> Maantiegravel. Anna mun kaikki kestää.



Simuloitua soralla-ajelua?

----------


## arctic biker

Tää säie ollutkin hauskaa luettavaa, asiaa ja fiksua kommenttia, toki jotain jonka ois voinut jättää kirjoittamatta. Tietämättömyys kunnei tarkoita aina tyhmyyttä.
Oma 1x carbonigrinderi on hieman vaiheessa ,ei vain johtuen 1x:stä. Jos huomenna nytkähtäis tää ekonomiakin hieman eteenpäin.

----------


## kaakku

> Onkohan helle sekoittanut pään vai pitäiskö oikeasti alkaa huolestumaan, kun tällä viikolla iski gravelähky. Lumien lähdön jälkeen olen graindaillut ehkä n. 2000 km ja vaikka osa on ajettu juna- tai autosiirtymän avittamina ja Gotlannissa, niin silti kotoa kätevästi saavutettavat gravelit alko kyllästyttämään. Nytpä alkoikin kiinnostelemaan old school "maantiegravelpyörä", jolla ajelisi mukavasti Uudenmaan paskakuntoisia asfalttiteitä ja joka ei pelästyisi sorapätkistä siellä täällä.



Tää on muuten totta näin PK-seudulla asuvana. Stenu taitaa asua jossain länsipuolella kaupunkiseutua, itselläni täällä idässä on juurikin tuota ongelmaa että lähiseudun sorat ei ihan hirveästi tarjoa vaihtoehtoja ja esim. Espooseen lähtö tarkoittaa koko päivän reissua eli ei onnistu kuin suunniteltuna viikonloppulenkkinä. Noh, parin viikon päästä starttaan uudessa työpaikassa joka on lähempänä parempia ajopaikkoja. Pystyy hyvin versioimaan kotimatkaa tai lähtemään kohti pohjoisen (Kerava/Järvenpää/Sipoo) sorareittejä heti työpäivän jälkeen.





> Shand Skinnymalinky olisi melkolailla täydellinen ja ainakin tämä reviewin mukaan ominaisuuksiltaan juuri sitä, mitä haen, mutta eivät huoli tilauksia tällä hetkellä. Keväällä ebayssä meni yksi IF Club Racer sivu suun ja sekös nyt harmittaa..



Onneksi tuota näyttäisi saavan myös muun värisenä kuin tuo karsea harmaa.





> Ja sorry, jos tässä jonkun mielestä liikaa venytellään gravel- ja maantiepyörien välistä rajaa, voin tarvittaessa siirtyä vaikka pyöräkuumeisten tukiryhmään...



Tavoitehan oli löytää pyörä joka ei pelästy soralle poikkeamista, joten topikin aiheessa ollaan. Joku taulapää taisi ehtiä jo loukkaantumaan, mutta se kertonee enemmän hänestä itsestään..

----------


## stenu

> Mitenhän ketju käyttäytyy, eli voiko se niittautua isomman rattaankin taakse? Tuo voi olla kyllä aika kohtalokasta. Vai onko tuo niin ahdas väli, ettei se tuonne edes pomppaa.



Juu edestä pienemmälle vaihtaessa ketju tarraa ison rattaan piikkeihin kiinni ja iso ratas nappaa ketjun mukaansa rattaan alapuolelta. Tuttu tilanne mulle esim. Stronglightin rattailla ja siitä muistona maalit chainstaystä ruvella. Teräs on kuitenkin sen verran kovaa, että siinä ei käy mitään katastrofaalista. Campan originaalirattaiden kanssa ei muistaakseni vastaavaa käynyt koskaan. 





> Maantiegravel. Anna mun kaikki kestää.



Niin oliko siinä jotain ihmeellistä vai mistä hyvästä tämä kommentti?

2013 gravel-"maailmanmestaruus" voitettiin All City Mr. Pinkillä, joka on aika vahvasti maantiegravel eli gravelkelpoiseksi tuunattu maantiepyörä. Tuolla vaikka yksi versio aiheesta, alla kuvassa vähän toisennäköinen. On täällä useampaan otteeseen keskusteltu gravel-pimpatuista maastopyöristäkin ihan sujuvasti. 

Ehkä nää Hellsinki-gravelit vaan on sellasia, että hektinen hesalainen ehtii lenkiltä nopeammin Mikkelleriin juomaan artesaanioluita, kun ei ole 40-millistä nappulakumia hidastamassa menoa. Ja kapeampien renkaiden kanssa on kivempi ajaa sellaisella rungolla, jonka geometria on suunniteltu kapeammille renkaille.



E: Google löysi vielä lisää. Seven Red Sky. 7,7-kiloinen titskugravel maantiejarruilla:

----------


## slow motion

Nyt olisi uuden pyörän hankinta ajankohtainen, kun en juuri mitään tiedä näistä cyclo/gravel pyöristä kysyisin vinkkejä.

Tällähetkellä ajan maastossa täysjoustolla.
Ajot tulee olemaan työmatkaa ja lenkkiä siellä sun täällä, välillä talvellakin joten suht leveää rengasta olisi hyvä saada alle,
lokasuojia en luultavasti tule asentamaan.

Tässä pyörät mitä nyt katsonut ja harkinnut ostoa.
Canyoneista miellyyttää tuo 1x11 voimansiirto mihin tottunut maastossa, osasarjojen eroista tai paremmuudesta en osaa sanoa mitään.

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/road-bi...ry-section-tab

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/road-bi...0-sl/2197.html

Gt carbon taitaa olla ahtaampi rengastilalta kuin canyon?

https://www.bikester.fi/gt-bicycles-...ta-874797.html

Cannondalesta mietityttää  koko M vai L

https://www.evanscycles.com/en-fi/ca...-bike-EV360816

Mitä hyvää ja hunoa näissä pyörissä on?
Kuskin mitat 181cm inseam 85 painoa 105kg

----------


## stenu

> Heh, mä taas vakavasti rupesin harkitsemaan Cinellin Mashia (yksivaihteen puolella parikin runkoa myynnissä), joka on niin väärä pyörä mulle kun vain voi olla... mutta näin ne kiinnostukset heittelee.



Ehkä semmosestakin jonkinnäköisen gravelin saisi tuunattua.. Tracklocross on rapakon takana ja Japanissa kovassa nousussa, joten Suomessa voitais olla edelläkävijöitä tracklogrindingin kanssa  :Hymy: 

(OT: Mä en ole koskaan ratapyörällä ajanut, mutta Turun velolta tuli tänään yksi SM-mitali lisää jälkikasvulle. Itseasiassa eka tälle nuoremmalle neidille. Ja yhtä ylimääräistä cantihaarukkaa naitin huvikseni riser-tankoon alkukesästä. Viidenkympin villitys tai jotain... Mutta yksivaihteisen kanssa nämä lähigravelitkin on jaksaneet kiinnostaa vielä jollain tapaa eli ei ihan tuulesta temmattu idea kuitenkaan.)

----------


## JackOja

> Ehkä nää Hellsinki-gravelit vaan on sellasia, että hektinen hesalainen ehtii lenkiltä nopeammin Mikkelleriin juomaan artesaanioluita, kun ei ole 40-millistä nappulakumia hidastamassa menoa.



Mä olen viime viikot ajellut gg-lenkit gg-slickseillä (Hutsun Overide). Assut, sorat, laidunväylät, polut ja kaikki muukin menee sujuvasti ja olen alkanut ihmetellä mihin niitä renkaiden nappuloita tarvittiinkaan.

----------


## Tolkun mies

Trek Domane SLR, kolmas sukupolvi.
Tähän menee jo 38mm rengas, mutta runkoa on tarjolla vain levyjarru versiona. https://www.velonews.com/2019/07/bik...uwWDGYGwstL-ts

Minulla on maantiefillarina edeltävä  2017 Domane SLR  ja DA direct mount vannejarruilla. Sinne mahtuu noin 28mm rengas, kenties 30mm jos asentaa kiekon rengas tyhjänä. Kenties tuo on se maantie gravel, vaikka olen pitänyt sitä vaan p**kan asfaltin pyöränä. Kuitenkin se on unelmallisen hyvä lenkkikaveri viiskymppisen kuntoilijan makuun

----------


## velib

Olen hieman lueskellut pyörien geometriaan liittyviä asioita ja sen perusteella gravel-pyörien geometria pohdituttaa. Osa pyöristä suunnitellaan maastopyöristä tutuksi tulleella long and slack-tyylillä, osa taas on melko lähellä maantiepyöriä, tai sitten cyclocrossareita, mutta hieman matalammalla keskiöllä. Gran Fondo -lehdessä oli vertailtu Canyon Infliteä ja Grailia ja ”yllättäen” päädytty siihen tulokseen että toinen sopii crossiin ja toinen soranjauhantaan. Artikkelissakin kuitenkin todettiin, että pyörien geometriat ovat hyvin lähellä toisiaan. Ja tosiaan, keula- ja satulaputken kulmat ovat samat, samoin myös chainstay. Grail on noin puoli senttiä pidempi ja sentin matalampi, mutta ei noista pitäisi vielä tulla kovin suurta eroa ajotuntumaan. Samoin Open U.P.:tä ja Exploroa on pidetty vertailuissa kovinkin erilaisina, vaikka geometriassa erot ovat hyvin pienet. Kyse taitaa olla jostain muustakin kuin vain putkien kulmista ja pituuksista?

----------


## fob

Kaikkea sitä pitää kokeilla. Sorapyörä sai kaveriksi toisenlaisen tangon, Surly open bar. Jos hieman mukavuutta saisi mursketeille. Kannatin on pitkänpuoleinen, mutta muutakaan ei ollut tarjolla.

----------


## stenu

> Olen hieman lueskellut pyörien geometriaan liittyviä asioita ja sen perusteella gravel-pyörien geometria pohdituttaa. Osa pyöristä suunnitellaan maastopyöristä tutuksi tulleella long and slack-tyylillä, osa taas on melko lähellä maantiepyöriä, tai sitten cyclocrossareita, mutta hieman matalammalla keskiöllä. Gran Fondo -lehdessä oli vertailtu Canyon Infliteä ja Grailia ja ”yllättäen” päädytty siihen tulokseen että toinen sopii crossiin ja toinen soranjauhantaan. Artikkelissakin kuitenkin todettiin, että pyörien geometriat ovat hyvin lähellä toisiaan. Ja tosiaan, keula- ja satulaputken kulmat ovat samat, samoin myös chainstay. Grail on noin puoli senttiä pidempi ja sentin matalampi, mutta ei noista pitäisi vielä tulla kovin suurta eroa ajotuntumaan. Samoin Open U.P.:tä ja Exploroa on pidetty vertailuissa kovinkin erilaisina, vaikka geometriassa erot ovat hyvin pienet. Kyse taitaa olla jostain muustakin kuin vain putkien kulmista ja pituuksista?



Jos se sentin korkeusero on keskiössä, niin se vaikuttaa tuntumaan ihan tuntuvasti.

Openin keulakulma muuttuu 69,5 asteesta 72,5 asteeseen runkokoon kasvaessa ja silti rake pysyy samana, mikä tarkoittaa, että ainakin eri kokoiset UPit on ohjaustuntumaltaan hyvinkin erilaisia. Ymmärrettävää parin tonnin kompliiteissa, mutta jotenkin luulisi, että Openin hintaisessa rungossa ei tarttisi mennä sieltä, missä aita on matalin.

----------


## stenu

> Mä olen viime viikot ajellut gg-lenkit gg-slickseillä (Hutsun Overide). Assut, sorat, laidunväylät, polut ja kaikki muukin menee sujuvasti ja olen alkanut ihmetellä mihin niitä renkaiden nappuloita tarvittiinkaan.



Eipä niitä varmaan juuri tarviskaan niin pitkään kun on kuivaa. Ajelen välillä lenkkiä yhden Open-kuskin kanssa, jolla on käytännössä aina GK:n sliksiversiot alla ja ihan yhtä kovaa sillä näyttää uskaltavan kurveihin päästellä.

Ei sen puoleen ei sille ajoittain mielessä pyörivälle uudelle pyörällekään - olisipa se mimmoinen hyvänsä - ole mitään objektiivista tarvetta. Mun pyöräshoppailu tulee harvinaisen edulliseksi, kun kaikki tekemällä tehdyt tarpeet torppaa itse itsensä parissa päivässä..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## velib

> Jos se sentin korkeusero on keskiössä, niin se vaikuttaa tuntumaan ihan tuntuvasti.
> 
> Openin keulakulma muuttuu 69,5 asteesta 72,5 asteeseen runkokoon kasvaessa ja silti rake pysyy samana, mikä tarkoittaa, että ainakin eri kokoiset UPit on ohjaustuntumaltaan hyvinkin erilaisia. Ymmärrettävää parin tonnin kompliiteissa, mutta jotenkin luulisi, että Openin hintaisessa rungossa ei tarttisi mennä sieltä, missä aita on matalin.



Korkeusero oli juuri keskiössä, selittää varmaan tuntumaa. Oma 2014 Kona Rove tuntuu mielestäni silti vakaalta myös 40mm kumeilla, vaikka bb-droppia on ”vain” 65mm. Loivahko keula ja lyhyt rake (ja sitä kautta yli 70mm trail) vaikuttanevat tähän. Tai sitten olen itse tunnoton noiden erojen suhteen ja ajelen tyytyväisenä pyörällä kuin pyörällä.

Tuota keulakulman muutosta raken pysyessä samana mietin itsekin. Arvioissa ei ole tuota eri kokojen välillä olevaa geometriaeroa otettu huomioon. On Onen Space Chickenissä sama juttu, keulakulma jyrkkenee isompia kokoja kohti keulan pysyessä samana.

----------


## Rosco

> Mä olen viime viikot ajellut gg-lenkit gg-slickseillä (Hutsun Overide). Assut, sorat, laidunväylät, polut ja kaikki muukin menee sujuvasti ja olen alkanut ihmetellä mihin niitä renkaiden nappuloita tarvittiinkaan.



Itellä kanssa gravelking slicksit 38mm, sekä WTB:n resolutet 42mm. Resolutella uskaltaa ajaa mäet täysiä alas ja huomattavasti lujempaa mutkiin. Mutkassa etenkin gravelkingin pito katoaa siinä missä resolutella uskaltaa vielä pidättää vauhtia. Jos ajaa tasaista suoraa hyvää (hiekka)tietä niin ei huomaa eroa. Gravelking rullaa asfaltilla paremmin.

Molemmat olleet tubelessina asiaankuuluvin painein.

----------


## huotah

> Muuttivat vissiin tuota satulan kiristystä tämän vuoden malliin paremmaksi.



Juu, uudemman mallin tunnistaa helposti siitä että kiristysruuvi on vaakaputken yläpuolella.

----------


## stenu

> Heh, mä taas vakavasti rupesin harkitsemaan Cinellin Mashia (yksivaihteen puolella parikin runkoa myynnissä), joka on niin väärä pyörä mulle kun vain voi olla... mutta näin ne kiinnostukset heittelee.



Tuli muuten mieleen, että Steamrollerista tulis parempi gravel grinderi. Mahtuu muodikkaasti 650bx47-renkulat ja ilmeisesti pitkälänkisillä jarruilla saa vielä jarrutkin, jos ei usko brakeless-hommiin.

----------


## stenu

Etuhaarukan lugi näyttää potentiaalisesti vähän pelottavalta. Muuten tommonen low tech FGGG ratkaisee aika monta modernien graindereiden ongelmakohtaa; vannejarrumukava runkokonstruktio ilman levyjarrujen painolisäystä ja vannejarrujen kuluvia vanteita, 1x-vaihteisto ilman vinojen ketjulinjojen aiheuttamia tehohäviöitä jne...  :Vink:

----------


## TERU

Voisko satulaklampin kääntää oikein päin, samoin stemmin, vai meneekö pitkäksi? 
Ulkonäkö paranis, tosin hälläkö väliä, ajomiellyttävyys ajaa edelle.

----------


## arctic biker

Oma käsitys on jotta jos ekaa gravelia hommaa niin tähän geometria suohon helposti uppoa.

----------


## LJL

Ä-Svihiss-Krhhohohhss shaatthhhaaihisisihh olla taikka eikö olla ssssfilhhhharithhoorrrillhha khauhauhapan (pahoittelut salakielisestä viestinnästä)

----------


## Teppo

> Maantiegravel. Anna mun kaikki kestää.



Kun perinteiseen CAAD5 alumiinirunkoon laittoi kompaktikammet ja kiekoille 28 mm Contit niin siitähän tuli maantiegravel. Muistelin että olisi ollut epämukava ajaa mutta ei tuo tuntunut pahalta edes Pikkalan kartanon mukulakivillä. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Petri Väisänen

Mistäs Salsa Fargoa voisi alkaa kyselemään Suomesta joko kompliittina tai sitten runkosettiin valmiiksi kasattuna? Ei kyllä guuglettelu paljon auttanut tai sitten en vaan osaa... 

Lähetetty minun XT1635-02 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JohannesP

> Mistäs Salsa Fargoa voisi alkaa kyselemään Suomesta joko kompliittina tai sitten runkosettiin valmiiksi kasattuna? Ei kyllä guuglettelu paljon auttanut tai sitten en vaan osaa... 
> 
> Lähetetty minun XT1635-02 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



https://foxcomp.fi/tuotteet/?q=Salsa+fargo

Salsasta tiedän vain sen, että Foxcomp edustaa Suomessa ja sieltä lähtisin tarjousta kyselemään.

----------


## stenu

> CAAD5



Asenne-Cannari. Tuttu paikkakin tuo oikoreitti Pikkalanjoen sulun yli.

----------


## arctic biker

Tää LJL:n viesti  nollaakin typeryydessään  säikeen järkevyyden.

----------


## TERU

> Sori, tiedän että ei oo sexy, mutta postaan vielä yhden kuvan.
> TERUn vinkkaamat muutokset ja 42mm kumit



Sexy tai ei sexy, narskuttelee tuolla soraa, tai sitten hetekaa.

----------


## LJL

> Tää LJL:n viesti  nollaakin typeryydessään  säikeen järkevyyden.



Jokos siellä on perjantaipullo korkattu?

----------


## LJL

> Se ei osannut lukea koodia



Vaikka koodasin sen nimenomaan puliukkokielelle..? Noh, enempää ei voi tehdä  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> J
> Niin oliko siinä jotain ihmeellistä vai mistä hyvästä tämä kommentti?



Ei ku alkaa vaan naurattaa tää homma, että soralla ajaminen on jotenkin niin mystistä ja hifiä hommaa, että joka reitille pitää kohta olla oma pyörä tai mielellään huoltoauto peesissä, että voi tien pinnan muuttuessa ottaa toisen mankelin alle. Tuollainen asfalttipainotteisempi lenkki nyt ei luulis olevan sen erikoisempi homma, että siitä mitään oikeaa eroa muuten toimivan gravelgeon pyörään tulee, jos siihen vaihtaa slicksimmät tossut.

----------


## paaton

> Ei ku alkaa vaan naurattaa tää homma, että soralla ajaminen on jotenkin niin mystistä ja hifiä hommaa, että joka reitille pitää kohta olla oma pyörä tai mielellään huoltoauto peesissä, että voi tien pinnan muuttuessa ottaa toisen mankelin alle. Tuollainen asfalttipainotteisempi lenkki nyt ei luulis olevan sen erikoisempi homma, että siitä mitään oikeaa eroa muuten toimivan gravelgeon pyörään tulee, jos siihen vaihtaa slicksimmät tossut.



Sitten jos joskus ajat maantiellä, niin ehkä ymmärrät, että eroa oikeasti on. Ja paljon.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Onhan tuota tullut vuosien saatossa asfalttiakin höylättyä. Enää ei ole aikoihin kiinnostanut. Yhden satkun ajanut näille sulille. Ei sitä eroa niin paljoa ole etenkin kun osa lenkistä mennään edelleen soralla.

----------


## paaton

> Onhan tuota tullut vuosien saatossa asfalttiakin höylättyä. Enää ei ole aikoihin kiinnostanut. Yhden satkun ajanut näille sulille. Ei sitä eroa niin paljoa ole etenkin kun osa lenkistä mennään edelleen soralla.



Erohan on luokkaa älytön, jos siis verrataan näitä nykyisiä muodikkaita gravell pyöriä, joissa on 30cm korkea emäputki, vaikkapa tuohon exlporoon tai ihan perinteiseen cycloon, joissa on aina ollut "normaali" ajoasento.

 Onkin pirun hienoa, että myös gravell pyöriä alkaa saamaan järkevällä matalalla ajoasennolla. Matala keskiö ja rengastila on kuitenkin plussaa sihen cycloon verrattuna.

 Tietystikkin ihan sama miksi sitä pyörää kutsuu, kunhan vaan nuo kammotukset korkeilla emäputkilla ja 30ast sloupatuilla yläputkilla häviäisi äkkiä myynnistä  :Hymy:

----------


## arctic biker

Jos mulla jotakin järkevää tälle säikeelle asiaa niin jäsen LJL kerätessään bannipisteitään niin eihän puliukko voi mitään tietää.

----------


## stenu

Vähän ehkä kevyesti helteen korventama meno täällä, vaikka helteet meni jo...





> Ei ku alkaa vaan naurattaa tää homma, että soralla ajaminen on jotenkin niin mystistä ja hifiä hommaa, että joka reitille pitää kohta olla oma pyörä tai mielellään huoltoauto peesissä, että voi tien pinnan muuttuessa ottaa toisen mankelin alle. Tuollainen asfalttipainotteisempi lenkki nyt ei luulis olevan sen erikoisempi homma, että siitä mitään oikeaa eroa muuten toimivan gravelgeon pyörään tulee, jos siihen vaihtaa slicksimmät tossut.



Vastasin Pyöräkuumeisten tukiryhmään, kun kuuluu ehkä ennemmin sinne.





> Erohan on luokkaa älytön, jos siis verrataan näitä nykyisiä muodikkaita gravell pyöriä, joissa on 30cm korkea emäputki, vaikkapa tuohon exlporoon tai ihan perinteiseen cycloon, joissa on aina ollut "normaali" ajoasento.
> 
> Onkin pirun hienoa, että myös gravell pyöriä alkaa saamaan järkevällä matalalla ajoasennolla. Matala keskiö ja rengastila on kuitenkin plussaa sihen cycloon verrattuna.
> 
> Tietystikkin ihan sama miksi sitä pyörää kutsuu, kunhan vaan nuo kammotukset korkeilla emäputkilla ja 30ast sloupatuilla yläputkilla häviäisi äkkiä myynnistä



Mulla tuota ongelmaa ei ole, koska Grava on tietoisesti speksattu melkein suoralle vaakaputkelle ulkonäkösyistä ja emäputki niin lyhyeksi, että gg-asennosta stemmin slämmäämällä saa tangon pari senttiä tiputettua helposti. Etuhaarukkakin on 10 mm matalampi kuin standardi cx-haarukat ja jotkut gg-spesifit kuituhaarukat taitaa olla vielä pitempiä. Muita ongelmia sen sijaan on. Niistä lisää tuolla toisaalla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Erohan on luokkaa älytön, jos siis verrataan näitä nykyisiä muodikkaita gravell pyöriä, joissa on 30cm korkea emäputki, vaikkapa tuohon exlporoon tai ihan perinteiseen cycloon, joissa on aina ollut "normaali" ajoasento.
> 
>  Onkin pirun hienoa, että myös gravell pyöriä alkaa saamaan järkevällä matalalla ajoasennolla. Matala keskiö ja rengastila on kuitenkin plussaa sihen cycloon verrattuna.
> 
>  Tietystikkin ihan sama miksi sitä pyörää kutsuu, kunhan vaan nuo kammotukset korkeilla emäputkilla ja 30ast sloupatuilla yläputkilla häviäisi äkkiä myynnistä



Onhan noita ihan muitakin gravel-pyöriä kuin metrin emäputkella, mutta tietenkin sitä voi verrata ihan mihin haluaa, että eroa saa aikaan.

----------


## Pexi

> Erohan on luokkaa älytön, jos siis verrataan näitä nykyisiä muodikkaita gravell pyöriä, joissa on 30cm korkea emäputki, vaikkapa tuohon exlporoon tai ihan perinteiseen cycloon, joissa on aina ollut "normaali" ajoasento.
> 
>  Onkin pirun hienoa, että myös gravell pyöriä alkaa saamaan järkevällä matalalla ajoasennolla. Matala keskiö ja rengastila on kuitenkin plussaa sihen cycloon verrattuna.
> 
>  Tietystikkin ihan sama miksi sitä pyörää kutsuu, kunhan vaan nuo kammotukset korkeilla emäputkilla ja 30ast sloupatuilla yläputkilla häviäisi äkkiä myynnistä



Laitatko muutaman kuvan tai linkin näistä kammotuksista, joissa on tuo 30 sentin emäputki ja 30 astetta sloupattu yläputki? Mulle ei tuollaisia ole vastaan tullut missään, ehkä onneksi. Siitä olen samaa mieltä, että pitkällä emäputkella oleva pyörä on yleensä melko kummallisen näköinen, mutta slouppaus ei juuri taida asiaa pahentaa. 

Isot rungot (=pitkä emäputki) on ylipäänsä monesti suhteettoman näköisiä, varsinkin ohuesta teräsputkesta hitsaillut romut, joista isossa koossa tulee helposti sellainen oljenkorsista-kyhätty-fiilis. Noihin kun sitten vielä ymppää paksut renkaat niin voi morjens.

Mutta noin ylipäänsä tämä gravel-pyörien buumi ja runsas valikoima on mun mielestä pelkästään hyvä asia. On hienoa, että maantiepyörien markkinoille tulee muitakin kuin kilvanajo-orientoituneita vehkeitä. Itsellenikin löytyi uusia romuja, joilla pystyy mukavasti  ajamaan.

----------


## Twinning

> Korkeusero oli juuri keskiössä, selittää varmaan tuntumaa. Oma 2014 Kona Rove tuntuu mielestäni silti vakaalta myös 40mm kumeilla, vaikka bb-droppia on ”vain” 65mm. Loivahko keula ja lyhyt rake (ja sitä kautta yli 70mm trail) vaikuttanevat tähän. Tai sitten olen itse tunnoton noiden erojen suhteen ja ajelen tyytyväisenä pyörällä kuin pyörällä.



Keskiöiden korkeuden merkitystä tuli googlailtua, kun harkinnassa olevista malleista löytyy 65 tai 80 mm BB droppia. Siihen tulokseen tulin nettilähteiden perusteella, ettei sillä ajotuntumaan ole juuri vaikutusta. Painopiste ajaessa on joka tapauksessa korkealla, eikä yhden prosentin luokkaa oleva muutos siihen ole merkityksellinen tuntuman suhteen. Vaikutus ei muutenkaan ole samanlainen kuin kolmi- tai nelipyöräisessä ajoneuvossa, joista matalampi painopiste tekee vakaampia. Tältä pohjalta asiaa perustelee mm. ilmeisen tunnettu custom-runkojen tekijä Dave Moulton, http://davesbikeblog.squarespace.com...et-height.html.

----------


## plr

Kyllä näitä korkealla etupäällä slouppirungolla varustettuja pyöriä löytyy. Kohdemaasto lienee tällaiselle jotakin hieman hiekkatietä teknisempää tai varmaan talvipyöräksi sopisi hyvin.

Oma preferenssi gravel-pyörästä on juuri maantiepyörä, johon saa leveämmät renkaat. Ajoasento matala.

Kona Libre DL


Salsa Joyrneyman

----------


## Tassu

Lukasin pari sivua ja aika vahva meno täällä. Sen takia uskallan laittaa kuvan pyörästä, jolla olen ajanu varmaan sitä grävelii. 
Mutta ainakin hiekkaa, soraa, polkua. Juurakkoa ja mutaakin Kulmalan krossilenkeillä. 
Kieli poskella.



No ihan just tolla setupilla en.

----------


## stenu

> Keskiöiden korkeuden merkitystä tuli googlailtua, kun harkinnassa olevista malleista löytyy 65 tai 80 mm BB droppia. Siihen tulokseen tulin nettilähteiden perusteella, ettei sillä ajotuntumaan ole juuri vaikutusta. Painopiste ajaessa on joka tapauksessa korkealla, eikä yhden prosentin luokkaa oleva muutos siihen ole merkityksellinen tuntuman suhteen. Vaikutus ei muutenkaan ole samanlainen kuin kolmi- tai nelipyöräisessä ajoneuvossa, joista matalampi painopiste tekee vakaampia. Tältä pohjalta asiaa perustelee mm. ilmeisen tunnettu custom-runkojen tekijä Dave Moulton, http://davesbikeblog.squarespace.com...et-height.html.



Noin äkkiseltään ihan vaan lähdekritiikkimielessä kiinnittäisin ensimmäiseksi huomioni siihen, että herran blogin esittelytekstissä lukee "Ex-bicycle framelbuilder's jne.". Ehkä siihen ex-sanaan on syynsä...  :Leveä hymy: 

On nimittäin aika paljon niitäkin runkomaakareita, jotka kertovat täysin päinvastaista ja he eivät tituleeraa itseään ex-maakareiksi. Internetin ihmemaailmassa kannattaa pitää mielessä, että kuka vaan voi kirjoittaa sinne mitä vain. Minä kirjoitan, että viiden millin eron dropissa tuntee pyörän käyttäytymisessä ja 65 mm ja 80 mm bb-dropilla varustetut pyörät ovat jo melko erilaisia tuntumaltaan.

----------


## Pexi

> Kyllä näitä korkealla etupäällä slouppirungolla varustettuja pyöriä löytyy. (Kona Libre, Salsa Journeyman)



Kummassakin noin 17 asteen slouppi. Libressa suurimmassa koossa 23 cm emäputki, Journeymanissa 21 cm. 30 asteeseen ja senttiin on vielä matkaa.
Explorossa slouppi on noin 8 astetta.

Kona Libren 2019 mallia olen jopa koeajanut. Geometria oli sen verran poikkeava, että sen tosiaan tunsi ajossa, korkea mutta pitkä.

----------


## MRe

> Laskin pikkasen satulaa (vasaralla.. aika jumissa tuo tolppa),



Jahs... vanha kunnon venäläinen hissitolppa  :Leveä hymy:  Minityökaluna maastoon 3 kilon pajavasara ja isompiin säätöihin sitten 6-kiloinen.

Josta kukkaruukkuun, olin Sipoolta kaapatussa Talosaaressa ajelemassa ja välillä eksyin räävelilläni ihan metsäänkin. Täytyy sanoa, että hissitolpasta oli paljonkin iloa. Toki olisihan saman lopputuloksen saanut pikalinkulla varustetulla normitolpallakin, mutta ajeltiin hissillä kun sellainen kerran on.

Tosin mulla on hissitolppa ja pikalinkku... vyö ja henkselit?

----------


## JackOja

> ... olin Sipoolta kaapatussa Talosaaressa ajelemassa ja välillä eksyin räävelilläni ihan metsäänkin. ...



Mäkin ajelin joskus niitä polkuja ja heppareittejä grainderilla. Vähän tunnettu pyöräilykohde. Onhan se toki sellainen pussinperä. Ribbingössä polkuja myös.

----------


## MRe

^Vahva suositus noille maastoille jos gravelia haluaa ulkoiluttaa. Kyllä ne yhden käynnin väärti on.

----------


## JackOja

^olispa vielä joku kahvila siellä heppatalleilla.

----------


## stenu

Kuolataas pyöriä välillä. Eddy Merckx Gravel Disc Stainless. Columbus Spirit HSS & XCR. Handmade in Belgium. Kustomoitava geometria, joten emäputken saa juuri sen mittaisena kuin haluaa. 3299 € (runkosetti). Yksi tuommoinen rosterinen maantie-Merckx näytti pyörähtävän Tour de Francessakin. Vaihtoehtoisesti 2500-3000€ kompliitti, Hageland, oletettavasti ruostuvammasta teräksestä, mutta tarkemmat speksit on vielä kovin vajavaiset.

----------


## Marsusram

> Onhan se toki sellainen pussinperä.



Paitsi talvella pääsee jäiden kautta. 
btw. Onko "Ice Grinder" eri pyörä kuin GG, vai sama nastoilla?
Millä noita jääratoja olisi parasta ajaa?

----------


## twentyniner

Löytyisikö keneltäkään Kanjonin Grailia S-koossa pk-seutu/Hyvinkää kulmilta ? 176cm kuski ja tuo olisi lienee sopiva koko? Olisi mukava päästä edes koe istumaan  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Fiskars Village Gravel Grinderissa reilun viikon päästä on tämän mukaan Canyonilla osasto. Kenties siellä..?

----------


## YocceT

Kumpaakos poljntyyppiä käytätte graveleissa, SPD vai SPD-SL?

----------


## travelleroftime

Maastopolkimia, koska maastoklosseilla on parempi liikuskella kun astuu polkimilta pois.

----------


## MRe

> Fiskars Village Gravel Grinderissa reilun viikon päästä on tämän mukaan Canyonilla osasto. Kenties siellä..?



Ei kuitenkaan välttämättä. Kannattaa tarkistaa etukäteen. Viimeeksi kun kävin siellä Canyon-koeajotapahtumassa, niin aika niukasti oli eri kokoja saatavilla.

----------


## fob

> Maastopolkimia, koska maastoklosseilla on parempi liikuskella kun astuu polkimilta pois.



+1

Lisäksi maastokypärä, jossa lippa varjostamassa.

----------


## Pexi

> Kumpaakos poljntyyppiä käytätte graveleissa, SPD vai SPD-SL?



SPD ja SPD-SL ovat Shimanon lukkopolkimia. Monia muitakin vaihtoehtoja on olemassa, joten kysymyksen asettelu on väärä.  :Sarkastinen: 

Jos tarkoitat yleisesti maantie- vs. maastopolkimia, niin miksi ihmeessä kukaan käyttäisi maantiepolkimia ja -kenkiä gravel-pyörässä? Vastaukseksi hyväksyn sen, että omistaa ennestään wattipolkimet ja haluaa käyttää niitä myös graveloidessaan.

Omat poljinvalintani vaihtelevat päivän ja mielialan mukaan. Toisessa gravelissani on kuitenkin ilmeisen pysyvästi CB:n eggbeaterit (11) ja toisessa just nyt vielä flätit, joskin nekin vaihtuvat huomenna ainakin toviksi eggbeatereiksi (3).

----------


## twentyniner

> Fiskars Village Gravel Grinderissa reilun viikon päästä on tämän mukaan Canyonilla osasto. Kenties siellä..?



Kiitos vinkistä, ikävä kyllä pitää olla työmaalla tuolloin  :Irvistys:

----------


## YocceT

> SPD ja SPD-SL ovat Shimanon lukkopolkimia. Monia muitakin vaihtoehtoja on olemassa, joten kysymyksen asettelu on väärä.



Okei, myönnetään, joskin taitavat olla ne kaksi tavallisinta lajityyppinsä edustajaa.





> Jos tarkoitat yleisesti maantie- vs. maastopolkimia, niin miksi ihmeessä kukaan käyttäisi maantiepolkimia ja -kenkiä gravel-pyörässä?



Niin, ajattelin että jos gravel on perusluonteeltaan sorateillä tapahtuvaa maantieajelua, jossa pääosin ollaan pyörän päällä (poislukien satunnaiset kusi- yms tauot), niin kävelyn mahdollistava kenkätyyppi ei olisi välttämätön. Erotuksena cyclocrossista, jossa lajinomaisesti jopa puolet matkasta pyörää kannetaan/työnnetään.

----------


## puppy

> SPD ja SPD-SL ovat Shimanon lukkopolkimia. Monia muitakin vaihtoehtoja on olemassa, joten kysymyksen asettelu on väärä. 
> 
> Jos tarkoitat yleisesti maantie- vs. maastopolkimia, niin miksi ihmeessä kukaan käyttäisi maantiepolkimia ja -kenkiä gravel-pyörässä? Vastaukseksi hyväksyn sen, että omistaa ennestään wattipolkimet ja haluaa käyttää niitä myös graveloidessaan.
> 
> Omat poljinvalintani vaihtelevat päivän ja mielialan mukaan. Toisessa gravelissani on kuitenkin ilmeisen pysyvästi CB:n eggbeaterit (11) ja toisessa just nyt vielä flätit, joskin nekin vaihtuvat huomenna ainakin toviksi eggbeatereiksi (3).



Kyllä moni ainakin ulkomailla käyttää -L maantieversiota, watit varmaan yksi syy ja mukavuus, muistaakseni Bikeradarin videolla jolla Jack ja se toinen jannu ajeli jonkun 300n gravelreitin arvuuttelivat siinä kummalla ajavat ja päätyivät maastoversioon kun oli matkalla jokusen verran vaikeampaa laskua ja polkua, -L kun ei ihan niin sopiva maastoon.......

----------


## YocceT

> Löytyisikö keneltäkään Kanjonin Grailia S-koossa pk-seutu/Hyvinkää kulmilta ?



CF vai AL?

----------


## MRe

> Kumpaakos poljntyyppiä käytätte graveleissa, SPD vai SPD-SL?



Varmaan tämä riippuu siitä(kin), että mitä muuta kalustoa on. Mulla on vain maastofillareita, joissa joko flätit tai SPD:t, joten kaikki kengät on myös noille sopivia. Siksi siis SPD. Muutenkin olen ajellut Shimanon SPD-polkimilla vuodesta -93 (tai -92) enkä näe syytä että miksi vaihtaa. Eikä mulla ole puolisääreen meneviä sukkiakaan...

Lipattoman kypärän kyllä ostin jo pelkästään siitä syystä, että lipallinen haittaa näkyvyyttä. Ja jostain syystä half-finger -hanskat tuntuvat niiltä oikeilta gravelin kanssa. Shortsit on mallia lökä. Ja reppu on selässä jos tarvitsee ottaa lukko mukaan.

----------


## twentyniner

Auki vielä...siis materiaali, tuo kallein 1x alu ehkä vahvimmilla tällä hetkellä  :Hymy:

----------


## sianluca

_


_

----------


## narg

Graveleista innostunut seikkailuhenkinen pyöräilijä tarvitsee apua ja vinkkejä. Pyörän tulee täyttää seuraavia kriteerejä: työmatkat, bikepacking maantie/hiekkatiesiirtymillä max. 200km/pvä. Tavoitteena suunnata reissuja muihin pohjoismaihin. Keveydestä ei ole haittaa. Tällä hetkellä jaakobinpainia aiheuttaa muun muassa rungomateriaali ja välitykset. Olen tottunut ajamaan pidempiä reissuja katetuilla nojapyörillä 61/39 välityksillä, takana maastopakka 11-36. Maantiepyörien ajamisesta on muutama vuosi, 
jolloin kompakteilla mentiin sujuvasti. Nyt jos reitit suuntaavat korpeen ja huonoille teille olen ajatellut, että ehkäpä 42t eturatas on riittävä, jos kovia nopeuksia ei haeta. Toisaalta 50/34 on siintänyt myös mielessä että josko olisi varmempi valinta?
Koska pyöriä ei halua vaihtaa joka vuosi ja tavoitteena on saada pitkäksi aikaa luotettava pyörä, on ajatukset siintäneet titaanipyörien suuntaan. Toisaalta useamman vuoden kokemukset erilaista hiilikuitupyöristä eivät ole kääntäneet pois ajatusta niistäkään pois. Sitten vielä alumiini... Tällä hetkellä kiinnostavimmat optiot ovat alumiinirunkoinen Mason Bokeh 2, hiilarista 3T Exploro ja titaanista Reilly Gradient tai Enigma Escape. Niiden tilausajat mietityttävät. 3T Exploro siintää unissa, mutta satulatolppaan liittyvät ongelmat siintävät mietteissä. Onko niistä mahdollisesti päästy uudessa versiossa eroon (nitinä, satulan korkeuden pysyminen, kiristysmekanismi). Täällä esitellyt 3T Exploron omistajat varmaankin kertovat kokemuksiaan?

----------


## JackOja

^pitääkö olla tehdastuote? Kävisikö custom omilla spekseillä? Ei välttämättä kalliimpi.

----------


## narg

Customit vaihtoehto. Jotenkin ajatukset vetää titaanin puoleen. Olen kahlannut titaanipyörien valmistajia läpi ja Reilly vaikuttaa aika hyvältä vaihtoehdolta. Gradient Ultegralla olisi toisaalta riittävä, vaikkakaan ei ole Custom. 
"Fit and forget" ajatus ei varmaankaan toteudu 3T:n kohdalla?

----------


## Teemu H

Jos meinaat ottaa paljon kuormaa, en tiedä onko 3T Exploro paras ratkaisu. Siinä ei ole ylimääräisiä kiinnikkeitä esim. kolmannelle pullolle, etuhaarukan mounteista puhumattakaan. En ole itse kokeillut lastata. Kovasti unelmoimani bikepacking-retki taisi jäädä tekemättä tältä kesältä, ne perhesyyt... Nyt olen kylläkin isyysvapaalla, olikos se isukin pyöräilyyn tarkoitettu vapaa muuten?  :Sarkastinen: 

Satulatolppa on pysynyt hyvin paikallaan 2019 mallissa. Nitinöitä nyt saa kaikkiin pyöriin, jos ajelee vaikkapa koko päivän vesisateessa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aappi

Sain eilen illalla Canyob Grailini. (Al 7.0). Pyörä rullaso sekä maantiellä pururadalla ja kivituhkassa hyvin. Pyörään olen kyllä tyytyväinen.  :Hymy:  Se harmittaa, ettei Velosportin myyjän mukaan siihen saa asennettua kunnon lokasuojia. Onko joku muu keksinyt tähän ratkaisua? Haluaisin mennä töihin siistimmillä housuilla 

Lähetetty minun SM-G965F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## velib

Jos ei kaipaa maantiepakan tiheitä välityksiä tai kiipeä ison kuorman kanssa pitkiä ja jyrkkiä nousuja, riittää 42x11-42 (tai 10-42) todella pitkälle. Kompaktikampiin verrattuna puuttuu vain vaihde-pari yläpäästä, eli ne loppuvat jyrkissä alamäissä. Jos kulkee ison kuorman kanssa tai arvostaa kevyempiä välityksiä, voisi esim. 38x10-42 olla aika hyvä retkigrainderissa. Nämä siis teitä pitkin kulkiessa, poluilla voi kaivata kevyempääkin.

----------


## Barracuda

> Sain eilen illalla Canyob Grailini. (Al 7.0). Pyörä rullaso sekä maantiellä pururadalla ja kivituhkassa hyvin. Pyörään olen kyllä tyytyväinen.  Se harmittaa, ettei Velosportin myyjän mukaan siihen saa asennettua kunnon lokasuojia. Onko joku muu keksinyt tähän ratkaisua? Haluaisin mennä töihin siistimmillä housuilla 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G965F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Takanahan on tavanomaiset kiinnikkeet joten siis eteen ei saa kunnollisia?
Canyonin Grail - mainoskuvissa taisi joskus olla nämä: https://www.xxl.fi/sks-germany-speed...161419_1_style
En osaa sanoa toimivuudesta mutta ei näytä kelvottomilta.

----------


## Mohkku

> Kumpaakos poljntyyppiä käytätte graveleissa, SPD vai SPD-SL?



Spd yhdistelmäpoljin eli voi ajaa sekä lukoilla, että ilman. Helpottaa omaa arkea, kun voi hypätä pyörän selkään vaikka crocsit jalassa käydäkseen lähikaupassa hakemassa puuttuva maitopurkki tai hiivapaketti, kun komento keittiön puolelta annetaan.

----------


## LJL

> Täällä esitellyt 3T Exploron omistajat varmaankin kertovat kokemuksiaan?



Juu sitten kun pyörä on valmis. Projekti vähän yskii mutta onneksi ensi viikko lomaa, että josko sen saisi viikon sisään ajoon

----------


## Aappi

Kiitos Barracuda, minä ajalen kikeilemsan. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G965F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## YocceT

> Varmaan tämä riippuu siitä(kin), että mitä muuta kalustoa on. Mulla on vain maastofillareita, joissa joko flätit tai SPD:t, joten kaikki kengät on myös noille sopivia. Siksi siis SPD. Muutenkin olen ajellut Shimanon SPD-polkimilla vuodesta -93 (tai -92) enkä näe syytä että miksi vaihtaa. Eikä mulla ole puolisääreen meneviä sukkiakaan...



Juu, varmaankin tuo polkuriippuvuus (path dependency) vaikuttaa myös. Itsellä on kokemuksia molemmista, mutta jos katsellaan vuosittaisia käyttötunteja, niin maantiepolkimilla tulee varmaan 90% ajoista. Ehkä juuri siitä syystä johtuen maastopolkimet tuntuvat kömpelöiltä, epämääräisen tuntuisilta (vapaaliike ja lukittuminen) ja maantiepoljin taas juuri siltä miltä polkimen tuleekin tuntua.

----------


## MRe

^Sitten kannattaa hankkia maantiepolkimet. Omista ajoistahan tuo on kiinni, että meinaako kuinka korpeen gg:llä tunkea. Ja polkimien vaihtokaan nyt ei ole kummoinen operaatio, 5 min ja taas mennään.

----------


## TERU

Tästä monenmoista kahvelia.

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/forks-other/

----------


## TERU

Kettu sentään, entäs tällainen kotimaasta?

https://powerfactory.fi/28-622-etuha...ing-musta.html

----------


## TERU

Tuo vanha "Uimonen" on lähes jokahuoltoliikkeen tukkuri, tuolta on tullut ennen tätä maailmalta tilaustapaa minullekin monet osat oman lähiliikkeen kautta. Tavara on kaikkea muuta kuin hipotavaraa, sellaista perustason käyttötavaraa, halpaakin. Jos haarukka sopii, niin kysy lähimmästä kaupasta hintaa.

----------


## Mohkku

Olisikohan jossain pyörässä tuollainen haarukka vakiona? Jos sellaisen löytäisi torilta, haarukan hinnalla saisi luultavasti koko pyörän eli ottaa tarpeelliset osat talteen ja loput metallinkeräykseen.

----------


## TERU

Murheellista keskustelua toisaalla haarukan pettämisestä, uutta osaa kriittiseen paikkaan. M-Wave haarukkaa ja muitakin löytyy tuumaisena.

https://www.twm-bv.com/en/bikes/fron...s=891-892&pn=2

----------


## TERU

Tai kromattuna.

https://www.internet-bikes.com/en/45...-inch-chrome/#

----------


## TERU

Eikö totta, mummopyöräyasolla ollaan, he. Painoa riittää ja kestää!

----------


## JackOja

Olisko kellään jotain gg-asiaa vaikka ihan vaihtelun vuoksi?

Mä voin aloittaa, tein kivan gravelpacking-reissun eteläisessä Suomessa. HKI-Hanko-Kasnäs-Dalsbruk-Västanfjärd-Teijo-Muurla-Kiikala-Somerniemi-Räyskälä-Läyliäinen-HKI. Kilsoja 509 ja kolme yöpymistä majoituspalveluissa. 

Tarkemmin kuvineen myöhemmin.



Messevää hommaa, ei aina näköjään tarvitse lähteä Kainuuseen tai Lappiin saadakseen elämyksiä. Valtava matkailupotentiaali olisi tuossa... tai no, ehkä marginaalista.

Pölyistä hommaa, roinat ja fillari oli kotiin palatessa kuin Dirty Kanzan jäljiltä.

----------


## MRe

^No jos ei muuta, niin tuosta sain vinkkiä lukon kuljettamisesta jos ei halua reppua ottaa lenkille...

----------


## hphuhtin

^tuollainen reissu on kuitenkin hyvin suoritettavissa ihan töissä käynnin keskelläkin, erinomaista. Pölystä viis. Laitatko vielä reitin ja majoituspalvelut näkyville joskus?

Ketjun aihetta liipaten: uusi Rosen Cyclestories on jopa koomisen gravel-vivahteinen. On gravel kiekkoa, gravel ajopaitaa, tietysti Backroad-mainosta, matkakertomusta yms. Olen ajanut soratietä ihan väärällä paidalla ja kiekoilla, aargh  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Valtava matkailupotentiaali olisi tuossa...



...eli kohta siellä on 200 miljoonaa kiinalaista gräveltämässä!!! Jumaliste! 

Mutta varmasti hieno reissu, baikpäkking alkanut Exploro-hankinnan myötä kiinnostaa ja luonnollisesti mielellään jotakin muuta kuin asfalttia pitkin

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Tämä on kyllä semmoinen ketju nykyään, että jos joku pyöräilyä aloittava, ehkä gravelpyörästä haaveileva nöösi tulee tätä ketjua lukemaan täältä päästä, niin ensimmäin ajatus on varmaan, että onpa tuo pyöräily vaikeeta hommaa jo internetissä, joten parempi jättää koko harrastus väliin.

Ajakaa nyt vaan niillä pyörillä hiekkateillä, bikepackingia tai ihan mitä vaan ja nauttikaa siitä tekemisestä. Pyöräily on parasta ja internet on oikeasti aika vammanen paikka.

----------


## frp

On tuo uusi Domane omaan makuun hintaa lukuunottamatta mielenkiintoisin gravel-pyörä, vaikka ei sellainen virallisesti olekaan. Hiekkatielenkille kun yleensä sattuu aika paljon asfalttiakin ja niissä gravel-osuuksissakin yleensä suurin osa matkasta on sellaista, että sileä ajoura löytyy. Jos nyt siis ajaa "tavoitteellisesti". Toki jos nopeus ei kiinnosta voi ajaa kaikki ajot läskipyörällä niin varmasti pääsee ja on pehmeä kyyti.

----------


## Samiaani

> Tämä on kyllä semmoinen ketju nykyään, että jos joku pyöräilyä aloittava, ehkä gravelpyörästä haaveileva nöösi tulee tätä ketjua lukemaan täältä päästä, niin ensimmäin ajatus on varmaan, että onpa tuo pyöräily vaikeeta hommaa jo internetissä, joten parempi jättää koko harrastus väliin.
> 
> Ajakaa nyt vaan niillä pyörillä hiekkateillä, bikepackingia tai ihan mitä vaan ja nauttikaa siitä tekemisestä. Pyöräily on parasta ja internet on oikeasti aika vammanen paikka.



Hyvin sanottu siellä

----------


## Isä nitro

> Olisko kellään jotain gg-asiaa vaikka ihan vaihtelun vuoksi?
> 
> Mä voin aloittaa, tein kivan gravelpacking-reissun eteläisessä Suomessa. HKI-Hanko-Kasnäs-Dalsbruk-Västanfjärd-Teijo-Muurla-Kiikala-Somerniemi-Räyskälä-Läyliäinen-HKI. Kilsoja 509 ja kolme yöpymistä majoituspalveluissa.



Mietin jo aikaisemmin, että pitäisikö nämä  GG + bikepacking-jutut pistää ihan omaan lankaansa. Eivät täällä minua kyllä haittaa. 

Juuri tänä ehtoona piirtelin DynamicWatchilla viimeisen lomaviikon matkareittiä ja se oli kyllä pelottavan sama kuin tuo yllä kuvattu.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Jos nyt siis ajaa "tavoitteellisesti". Toki jos nopeus ei kiinnosta voi ajaa kaikki ajot läskipyörällä niin varmasti pääsee ja on pehmeä kyyti.



Onko tämä "tavoitteellisesti" ajaminen siis aina sitä, että pitää edetä mahdollisimman nopeasti, vaikka kyseessä olisi lenkki eikä kisa?

----------


## Firlefanz

No, niinhän se kirjoitti kuvaillessaan sitä "omaan makuun" mielenkiintoisinta gravelpyörää! Kirjoittajaa itseään siis kiinnosti gravelpyörässä sen nopeus sellaisilla teillä ja sellaisilla lenkeillä joita hän itse ajaa. "Tavoitteellisuuden" hän laittoi ihan tarkoituksella lainausmerkkeihin.

Eli olisi luullut hätäisimmän, ääliöimäisimmän ja nilkkiluonteisimmankin lukijan ymmärtäneen ettei hän esittänyt eikä yrittänyt esittää mitään yleistä totuutta siitä millaista tavoitteellisesti ajaminen on tai millaista sen pitäisi aina olla.


PS Vaikka itseänikin varsin usein huvittaa ja kummastuttaakin "pehmeän kyydin" ylikorostunut hakeminen ja mukavuuden loputtomalta vaikuttava vaatiminen - tai pyörän mitoittaminen ja sen ominaisuuksien asettaminen sen mukaiseksi ettei kerran kahdessa vuodessa kahdensadan metrin tai kahden kilometrin matkalla kohdatuissa olosuhteissa ajamisesta tule liian epämukavaa - olen sitä mieltä että hän olisi voinut jättää heiton läskipyörästä (ja sen kautta niistä "toisen ääripään" gravelpyöristä ja niistä tykkääjistä) esittämättä...

----------


## YocceT

Mukavuushan on, IMO, tällainen markkinamiesten lanseeraama termi, jolla ensin myytiin kaikille hiilikuiturungot niiden alumiinisten tilalle "koska ne ovat mukavampia ja suodattavat tärinät" ja sitten perään paksummat renkaat "koska ne ovat mukavammat ja suodattavat tärinät". Toki varsinkin renkaiden osalta ilmatilavuuden lisääminen mahdollistaa alemmat paineet ja sitä kautta pehmeämmän kulun rouheilla alustoilla, runkomateriaalilla ei liene niin suoraa korrelaatiota, ainakaan itse en ole huomannut. Sehän nyt toki tarkoittaa vain että olen paksukalloinen ääliö, kun en tajua asiaa.

----------


## LJL

Vaihdan parhaillaan (tai no en ihan parhaillaan, olen wc-tauolla) komponentteja mukavasta rungosta oletusarvoisesti epämukavampaan. Voin sitten kertoa miten elämä mullistui

----------


## TERU

Vähän on kokemusta pehmeästä, mukavasta, tärinää vaimentavasta jne. hiilikuidusta, se vähä kokemukseni on että etu jää kuitenkin vain painon vähenemiseen, keveyteen ja sen voi todeta täysin varmasti vaa'alla.

----------


## Fat Boy

Mulla oli pitkään paukkukova alumiinirunkoinen maantiepyörä. Ei tullut juuri ajettua, kun hyväpintaista asfalttia löytyi vain pariin suuntaan, kivaa lenkkiä ei saanut aikaiseksi. Sitten tuli testattua gravelia. Norco search kuitukeulalla ja teräsrungolla. Erittäin sopiva omaan käyttöön. Sietää huonot tiet, myös hieman pehmeät metsätiet. Kulkee kivasti asfaltillakin. On kuitenkin niin paljon maasturia nopeampi, että lenkillä ehtii uusiin paikkoihin. Pikkuteiden koluaiminen maalla on varsin mukavaa ja näkee kaikenlaista.

On tuolla kuitenkin huomattavasti mukavampi ajaa vastatuuleen maantiellä kuin läskillä ja myös huomattavasti mukavampi täräyttää alamäen päätteeksi irtosoralle tai nimismiehenkiharaan kuin maantiepyörällä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> No, niinhän se kirjoitti kuvaillessaan sitä "omaan makuun" mielenkiintoisinta gravelpyörää! Kirjoittajaa itseään siis kiinnosti gravelpyörässä sen nopeus sellaisilla teillä ja sellaisilla lenkeillä joita hän itse ajaa. "Tavoitteellisuuden" hän laittoi ihan tarkoituksella lainausmerkkeihin.
> 
> Eli olisi luullut hätäisimmän, ääliöimäisimmän ja nilkkiluonteisimmankin lukijan ymmärtäneen ettei hän esittänyt eikä yrittänyt esittää mitään yleistä totuutta siitä millaista tavoitteellisesti ajaminen on tai millaista sen pitäisi aina olla.
> 
> 
> PS Vaikka itseänikin varsin usein huvittaa ja kummastuttaakin "pehmeän kyydin" ylikorostunut hakeminen ja mukavuuden loputtomalta vaikuttava vaatiminen - tai pyörän mitoittaminen ja sen ominaisuuksien asettaminen sen mukaiseksi ettei kerran kahdessa vuodessa kahdensadan metrin tai kahden kilometrin matkalla kohdatuissa olosuhteissa ajamisesta tule liian epämukavaa - olen sitä mieltä että hän olisi voinut jättää heiton läskipyörästä (ja sen kautta niistä "toisen ääripään" gravelpyöristä ja niistä tykkääjistä) esittämättä...



Sinä se et sitten osaa olla menemättä henkilökohtaisuuksiin.

----------


## Firlefanz

Jos sä et olisi niin hätäinen, äääliömäinen ja nilkkiluonteinen lukija, olisit ymmärtänyt etten kuvannut noilla sanoilla sinua.

Toisekseen: se että toteaa jonkun osoittavan kirjoituksellaan olevansa hätäinen, äääliömäinen ja nilkkiluonteinen lukija ei ole henkilökohtaisuuksiin menemistä.

----------


## JohannesP

Oliko Firlefanz kuovipolku? 





> Vähän on kokemusta pehmeästä, mukavasta, tärinää vaimentavasta jne. hiilikuidusta, se vähä kokemukseni on että etu jää kuitenkin vain painon vähenemiseen, keveyteen ja sen voi todeta täysin varmasti vaa'alla.



Hiilikuiturunkojen välillä pystyy pelkästään huomaamaan eron mukavuudessa niin varmasti saman pystyy tekemään vielä selvemmin muiden materiaalien suhteen. Hiilikuidun sekaan kun voidaan helposti lisätä muutakin materiaalia. Vertailu ei varmastikkaan ole yhtä tehokas halvahkolla kuiturungolla joka on valmistettu niin paksusta materiaalista, että ominaisuudetkin katoavat.

Mitä nyt kolmen maantiekuiturungon perusteella voin arvioida, joista viimeisin on varustettu keulan sisäisellä tärinänvaimennuksella, niin siitä huolimatta  uskomattoman pehmeää menoa tämä uusin antaa samoilla komponenteilla ja renkailla. Myös satulassa istuessa ilman keulan vaimennusta meno on huomattavasti pehmeämpää mikä puoltaa jo itsessään valmistajan markkinapuheita jokseenkin oikeaksi. Puhumattakaan kuinka kovaa kyytiä aerorunko antoi paksuilla putkilla ja tuskin oli paljoo mietitty mukavuutta. Nykyisessä lisätty kuidun sekaan vectrania absorboimaan tärinää ja kevlaria tuomaan jäykkyyttä eri kohtiin rungossa niin ehkä nämä pienet asiat vaikuttavat myös ajomukavuuteen.

Kävin aikasemmin puolison kanssa ajamassa maantielenkkiä tasotuksen vuoksi jo edesmenneellä alumiinisellä Canyonin crossarilla 40mm gravel kingeillä hieman korkeammilla rengaspaineilla. En ymmärrä kuinka pyörä pystyi olemaan noin kova käsille rengaspaineista huolimatta asfaltillakin jos vertailukohtana puhdas maantiepyörä. Olihan se matalilla rengaspaineilla hiekkateilläkin aikamoista ryskyttämistä minkä vuoksi kiinnostus hiekkateihin loppui. Täytyy tässä pari vuotta odotella huuman loppumista ja mielenkiinnon kasvamista jos sit ostaisi edullisen käytetyn puhtaan GG:n ja testailisi jos se antaisi pehmeämpää kyytiä.

----------


## Laerppi

Eipä näitä jorinoita jaksa oikein enää lukea täällä. Hyvin vähän mitään järkevää asiaa. Järkevät kommentit hautautuu ulinan sekaan. Jatkakaa.

----------


## paaton

> Eipä näitä jorinoita jaksa oikein enää lukea täällä. Hyvin vähän mitään järkevää asiaa. Järkevät kommentit hautautuu ulinan sekaan. Jatkakaa.



Olikos tämä järkevä kommentti vai typerää ulinaa?

----------


## Firlefanz

> Oliko Firlefanz kuovipolku?



Se lienee sinänsä yks ja hailee oliko vai eikä ollut, mutta kyllä oli. Sen olen jo useammankin kerran kertonut tai vahvistanut eikä nickin vaihto alunperinkään tapahtunut salakähmäisesti yön pimeydessä eikä sitä ole yritetty fillarifoorumin lukijakunnalta salata - jo senkin vuoksi ettei niin hyvässä kuin pahassa, niin vilpittömässä, auttamishaluisessa ja keskustelualttiissa asenteessa kuin kusipäisestä luonteesta kielivässä kirjoitustyylissäkään,iole minkäänlaista eroa.


Mutta jotta tulisi jotain graveli grinding -aiheista sisältöäkin, haluan korostaa etten ollenkaan väheksy niitä ominaisuuksia tai sitä kehityssuuntaa josta "mukavuudessa" on kyse. Sehän tarkoittaa myös pyörän parempaa hallittavuutta, ohjattavuutta ja ajettavuutta sielläkin missä "epämukavampi" pyörä voi olla jopa vaarallinen tai sillä on ajettava paikka merkittävästi hitaammin. 

Nopeus ei tietenkään ole itseisarvo kuin korkeintaan silloin kun ajetaan kisaa ja silloinkin ehkä vain kun ajetaan palkintopallisijoituksesta, mutta kyllähän "nopeus" voi merkitä myös suurempaa ajonautintoa, parempaa fiilistä ja kaikkea sellaista mikä monille - muttei tietenkään kaikille - on varsin keskeinen osa pyöräilyharrastuksen sisältöä.

Ja jos pyörä erilaisin ratkaisuin pysytään suunnittelemaan, rakentamaan ja säätämään mukavammaksi ilman että samalla menetetään ratkaisevan paljon sen hyvistä puolista muunlaisissa olosuhteissa, niin sehän on tietysti yksinomaan hieno juttu, jota yhdelläkään old skool- tai underbiking-henkisellä fillaristilla ei ole pienintäkään syytä tyrmätä tai väheksyä.

Ei edes Firlefanzin, tuon ex-kuovipolun.

----------


## MRe

^Toisaalta mukavuus voi yksittäisissä tapauksissa myös tarkoittaa suurempaa nopeutta. Pidempiä lenkkejä todennäköisesti kuitenkin.

----------


## paaton

> ^Toisaalta mukavuus voi yksittäisissä tapauksissa myös tarkoittaa suurempaa nopeutta. Pidempiä lenkkejä todennäköisesti kuitenkin.



Nuo eivät tosiaan sulje toisiaan pois. Se monokokki runko ei ole omien kokemuksien mukaan markkinointi tuubaa. Vanha roadi oli pehmeä ajaa, uusi on  myöskin pehmeä ja huomattavasti tehokkaampi polkea. En olisi millään uskonut, että kuitu ja kuiturungoissa on eroja. 






> Kävin aikasemmin puolison kanssa ajamassa maantielenkkiä tasotuksen vuoksi jo edesmenneellä alumiinisellä Canyonin crossarilla 40mm gravel kingeillä hieman korkeammilla rengaspaineilla. En ymmärrä kuinka pyörä pystyi olemaan noin kova käsille rengaspaineista huolimatta asfaltillakin jos vertailukohtana puhdas maantiepyörä. Olihan se matalilla rengaspaineilla hiekkateilläkin aikamoista ryskyttämistä minkä vuoksi kiinnostus hiekkateihin loppui. Täytyy tässä pari vuotta odotella huuman loppumista ja mielenkiinnon kasvamista jos sit ostaisi edullisen käytetyn puhtaan GG:n ja testailisi jos se antaisi pehmeämpää kyytiä.



Samanlaisia kokemuksia. Alumiininen krossari 40mm renkailla on kovempi ajaa, mitä kuiturunkoinen pyörä 25mm renkailla. Tietystikkin siihen rajaan asti, kunnes renkaat eivät pohjaa.
Eli seuraava gravell/cyclo/mikälie, tulee kyllä myöskin olemaan laadukas kuiturunkoinen laite. Ei oikein ole uskoa planetx tason runkoihin.

----------


## Pexi

> _
> 
> 
> _



Minkä kokoiset G-One:t Sianlucalla on ja millaisia mietteitä noista kumeista? Itse olen sähkötäpärissä ja commuter-ajossa tykännyt noista 70 mm versiona kuin hullu puurosta ja nyt olen vähän arpomassa, jos laittaisin tuohon parempaan  graveliin kakkoskiekkosatsiin moiset. Siksi kyselen.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> ^Toisaalta mukavuus voi yksittäisissä tapauksissa myös tarkoittaa suurempaa nopeutta. Pidempiä lenkkejä todennäköisesti kuitenkin.



 Pidempiä lenkkejä ainakin ajallisesti ja se voi palvella paremminkin sitä "tavoitteellisuutta" kuin epämukava ja nopea.

----------


## Samiaani

> Minkä kokoiset G-One:t Sianlucalla on ja millaisia mietteitä noista kumeista? Itse olen sähkötäpärissä ja commuter-ajossa tykännyt noista 70 mm versiona kuin hullu puurosta ja nyt olen vähän arpomassa, jos laittaisin tuohon parempaan  graveliin kakkoskiekkosatsiin moiset. Siksi kyselen.



Heitän täältä omia kokemuksia mukaan. Itsellä 40mm G-onet ja pelkkää positiivista ensimmäisten 500km perusteella. Todella hyvin rullaa joka pohjalla, mutta mutaisemmassa maastossa liukas, eli ei paras vaihtoehto. Pitoa riittää. Ajot 50% asfaltti 50% sora/polku. Ei flättejä eikä muutakaan ongelmaa. Miinuksena tuntuu kuluvan suht nopeasti. Luultavasti ostan samat kun nämä loppu.

----------


## LJL

Viikonlopun aikana ehti pyörää kasailla valitettavan niukasti, mutta sain kuitenkin jotain aikaan. Kaulaputken lyhennyskin onnistui, rasti seinään. Mcfk:n stonga tuntuu todella lupaavalta... Jäljellä vielä voimansiirron asennus, vaihde- ja jarruvaijerien kuoret, tanko- ja rungonsuojateippaus sekä tietysti ajoasennon perussäädöt.

----------


## Firlefanz

> ^Toisaalta mukavuus voi yksittäisissä tapauksissa myös tarkoittaa suurempaa nopeutta.



Mä luulin jo niin kirjoittaneeni, koska mulle "parempi hallittavuus, ohjattavuus ja ajettavuus" merkitsevät käytännössä nimenomaan suurempaa nopeutta. Mutta nähtävästi en kirjoittanut, ainakaan riittävän selvästi.

(Tietysti voidaan ainakin teoriassa kuvitella kaksi pyörää jotka ovat edellämainituilta ominaisuuksiltaan täysin samanlaiset, mutta toinen on ajajan mielestä "mukava" ja toinen "epämukava" eikä hän sen vuoksi halua, jaksa tai viitsi ajaa viimeksimainitulla yhtä kovaa kuin ensiksimainitulla.)






> Pidempiä lenkkejä todennäköisesti kuitenkin.



Mahdollista sekin, mutta meille old skool- tai underbiking-pyöräilijöille epämukavuus ei ole tekijä joka normaaleilla, ei-ylipitkillä lenkeillä muodostuisilenkin pituutta tai kestoa rajoittavaksi tekijäksi. Epämukavalla pyörällä voi väsyä kaikinpuolisemmin, lihakset voivat kipeytyä eri tavalla, kysymys siitä onko tässä loppujen lopuksi mitään mieltä voi nostaa päätään tms mutta yhtä kaikki lenkkiä ei jätetä yhtään lyhyemmäksi :Cool:

----------


## stenu

> Tämä on kyllä semmoinen ketju nykyään, että jos joku pyöräilyä aloittava, ehkä gravelpyörästä haaveileva nöösi tulee tätä ketjua lukemaan täältä päästä, niin ensimmäin ajatus on varmaan, että onpa tuo pyöräily vaikeeta hommaa jo internetissä, joten parempi jättää koko harrastus väliin.
> 
> Ajakaa nyt vaan niillä pyörillä hiekkateillä, bikepackingia tai ihan mitä vaan ja nauttikaa siitä tekemisestä. Pyöräily on parasta ja internet on oikeasti aika vammanen paikka.



Höpönlöpön. Tämä on foorumin yksi harvoista fillarinspeksausketjuista, jossa keskustellaan muustakin kuin siitä, että kuinka paljon 105 on Tiagraa parempi ja Ultegraa huonompi tai että kannattaako minun ostaa Cube vai Canjoni. Se pitää paikkansa, että viime aikoina täällä on ollut (internet)henkilökemioita törmäyskurssilla, mutta eiköhän se siitä tasaannu, kun väki pääsee takas töihin ja lomastressi loppuu.

Ps. Sanaa "vammainen" ei pitäisi käyttää negatiivismerkityksellisen adjektiivin tavoin.

----------


## jhalmar

> 



Tuo varustelu herätti vastustamattoman pakon kommentoida ja toivon ettei tämä herätä negatiivisia tuntemuksia, mutta ei kai maailman aerodynaamisimpaan gravelpyörään voi oikeasti laittaa pumppua tuohon kohtaan (jos nyt kuvaa oikein tulkitsin)? Tai voi tietysti. Samoin nuo avaruudettimet stemmin alla sattuu silmiin, mutta asento säätynee ajojen jälkeen...

----------


## LJL

> Tuo varustelu herätti vastustamattoman pakon kommentoida ja toivon ettei tämä herätä negatiivisia tuntemuksia



Ei tietenkään, siksihän kuvan laitoin  :Hymy:  





> mutta ei kai maailman aerodynaamisimpaan gravelpyörään voi oikeasti laittaa pumppua tuohon kohtaan (jos nyt kuvaa oikein tulkitsin)? Tai voi tietysti.



Heh, joo tuota mallailin hikipisarat otsalla itsekin, mutta se nyt on toistaiseksi siinä kun en muuta matkakoon pumppua omista. Parempi kuitenkin satulaputkessa kuin viistoputkessa, jossa se kusee aerodynamiikkaa vielä enemmän. Joku pienempi pumppu voisi mahtua leveän viistoputken taakse juomapullotelineen kiinnikkeisiin jopa kokonaankin, koska se on ihan helkkarin leveä. Myös voisi toimia vaakaputken päällä oleviin kiinnikkeisiin varustepussi ja sinne pieni pumppu. Tämä nyt on tämmöistä alkuvaiheen säätöä, varmaan puolen vuoden sisään on tuokin paremmalla tolalla  :Hymy: 





> Samoin nuo avaruudettimet stemmin alla sattuu silmiin, mutta asento säätynee ajojen jälkeen...



Kyllä, kuten edellä sanottua niin mm. näitä asioita viilataan lopulliseen muotoonsa siinä vaiheessa kun pyörää voi ensin rauhassa koeajaa. Olisi toki ikävää vetää (taas) ensimmäisellä sahauksella liikaa. Jos jotain absoluuttisia totuuksia elämässä ja pyöräilyssä on, niin mm. se, että kaulaputkea on helpompaa lyhentää kuin pidentää.

----------


## Teemu H

Pumppu taskuun ja läpiakselien kahvat pois turbulenssia aiheuttamasta  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## stenu

> Mahdollista sekin, mutta meille old skool- tai underbiking-pyöräilijöille epämukavuus ei ole tekijä joka normaaleilla, ei-ylipitkillä lenkeillä muodostuisilenkin pituutta tai kestoa rajoittavaksi tekijäksi. Epämukavalla pyörällä voi väsyä kaikinpuolisemmin, lihakset voivat kipeytyä eri tavalla, kysymys siitä onko tässä loppujen lopuksi mitään mieltä voi nostaa päätään tms mutta yhtä kaikki lenkkiä ei jätetä yhtään lyhyemmäksi



Jahas...mä taidankin olla todellinen friikki, koska mun pyörät on old schoolia ja underbikingia mukavuuden lisäämisen eikä sen vähentämisen vuoksi. Jos siis old schoolilla ja underbikingilla tarkoitetaan esimerkiksi teräsrunkoja, vannejarruja jne.

Levyjarrut saavat ehkä joissain oloissa pyörän pysähtymään nopeammin, mutta eivät lisää vauhtia gg-käytössä. Sen sijaan ne lisäävät painoa ja epämukavuutta ainakin muissa kuin kuiturungoissa. Ylikokoemäputket ja paksukaulaiset etuhaarukat lisäävät tehokkuutta joissain oloissa, mutta vähentävät mukavuutta merkittävästi. Jopa niin paljon, että uusimpien new school -virtausten mukaan gg-pyörässä pitää olla jonkinmoisia passiivisia tai aktiivisia jousitusratkaisuja, jotka lisäävät painoa ja itseasiassa pahimmillaan vähentävät tehokkuutta, jolloin ollaan about alkupisteessä...  :Leveä hymy: 

Mielenkiintoiseksi kysymys tehokkuudesta muuttuu sitten, kun viime viikonlopun yksivaihteisella ajetun 255 Länsi-Uusimaa-gravelkilometrin perusteella mun pyöristä eniten underbikingia edustava vaikuttaisikin olevan tehokkain etenijä, jos "tehokkuutta" mitataan keskinopeuksilla. Paino - tai tarkemmin sen puute - on tehokkuuden lisäksi myös mukavuutta sekin. Olisi kiva joskus ajossa päästä vertailemaan vaikkapa LJL:n tulevaa kuitukiituria tuohon yksivaihderuoskaan, koska niille saatta tulla painoa noin saman verran, mutta muuten edustavat aikalailla ääripäitä tehokkuusjanalla ainakin periaatteessa.

----------


## Mohkku

> Tämä on foorumin yksi harvoista fillarinspeksausketjuista, jossa keskustellaan muustakin kuin siitä, että kuinka paljon 105 on Tiagraa parempi ja Ultegraa huonompi tai että kannattaako minun ostaa Cube vai Canjoni. Se pitää paikkansa, että viime aikoina täällä on ollut (internet)henkilökemioita törmäyskurssilla, mutta eiköhän se siitä tasaannu, kun väki pääsee takas töihin ja lomastressi loppuu.
> 
> Ps. Sanaa "vammainen" ei pitäisi käyttää negatiivismerkityksellisen adjektiivin tavoin.



Jälkikirjoituksestä tasan samaa mieltä. Lisäksi vierastan etenkin gg:n yhteydessä sitä, että törmäyksiä tapahtuu. Olen luonut itselleni illuusion gg:stä erityisen sallivana ympäristönä, jossa ihmiset käyttäytyvät hyvin, ovat iloisia ja toisilleen ystävällisiä.

Viestiketju on tosiaan kaikesta huolimatta hyvä. Joskun tulee onglemaa siinä, että ollaan otsikon "Fillarisuositukset" alla, eikä aihepiirissä "Yleiset jorinat" tai "Pyörämatkailu". Mutta jos moderaattori sallii lipsahdukset pyörien ja pyöräilyn/pyörämatkailun välisen harmaan alueen rajamaaston ylitse, ei se minuakaan haittaa.

----------


## paaton

> Pumppu taskuun ja läpiakselien kahvat pois turbulenssia aiheuttamasta



Niin ja tuo pyöreä tanko 😱 
Exploro huutaa 3t aeronovaa kaveriksi.

----------


## LJL

> Niin ja tuo pyöreä tanko  
> Exploro huutaa 3t aeronovaa kaveriksi.



AuttaaX jos se vaakaosa on litistetty (ilmeisesti vaijerien takia mutta kuitenkin)?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mä laittaisin pumpun stemmin alle sojottamaan eteen päin kuin torpedon.

----------


## MRe

^Kiilaa pinnojen väliin?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## edu

^Ajopaidan taskuun (tai housun lahkeeseen)

----------


## YocceT

"Onko se pumppu tuolla bibseissäsi vai oletko vain iloinen nähdessäsi minut?"

----------


## Fuuga

> Heh, joo tuota mallailin hikipisarat otsalla itsekin, mutta se nyt on toistaiseksi siinä kun en muuta matkakoon pumppua omista. Parempi kuitenkin satulaputkessa kuin viistoputkessa, jossa se kusee aerodynamiikkaa vielä enemmän. Joku pienempi pumppu voisi mahtua leveän viistoputken taakse juomapullotelineen kiinnikkeisiin jopa kokonaankin, koska se on ihan helkkarin leveä. Myös voisi toimia vaakaputken päällä oleviin kiinnikkeisiin varustepussi ja sinne pieni pumppu. Tämä nyt on tämmöistä alkuvaiheen säätöä, varmaan puolen vuoden sisään on tuokin paremmalla tolalla



Nyt ei kyllä hra lainvääristelijä ole lukenut Velominatin lakia. Pumppu pidetään korkeintaan takataskussa  :Vink:

----------


## YocceT

Grail tuli taloon.

----------


## LJL

> Nyt ei kyllä hra lainvääristelijä ole lukenut Velominatin lakia. Pumppu pidetään korkeintaan takataskussa



Nythän on niin, että. Työmatkapyörä. Työmatka keskimäärin 42km/pv, 170km/vko. Joskus enemmän joskus vähemmän. Pyöräilypaidan takataskussa tällöin aina vähintään. Iphone Xs Max siviili. Iphone 8 työ. Silmälasit mallia kekkonen kotelossa. Alustavalla tavalla painava kello (teräs/pronssi) kotelossa. Avainippu. Kulkukortti. Iltapäiväbanaani. Ei mene enää punppu kun tekee välillä jo tiukkaa näilläkin. Siksi rungossa.

Ja siinähän kävi niin, että nuo ovaalit 50/36 Carbon-Ti:n rattaat tulivat ja ne ovat aivan helkkarin isot, isommat kuin 53/39 pyöreät. Muna. Muna. Muna. Ja sanoinko jo ä-muna.

----------


## Jami2003

> Nyt ei kyllä hra lainvääristelijä ole lukenut Velominatin lakia. Pumppu pidetään korkeintaan takataskussa



Mulla on pankkikortti ja kännykkä. Riippuen ajankohdasta soitan vaimolle tai taksille. Taitaa kolme vuotta olla viime kerrasta. Oon todennut että pumppu ja sisuri on täysin turha varuste mun rengastuksilla, paineilla ja kilometreillä. Tarpeen todennäköisyys on niin häviävän pieni että riskin voi ottaa.

----------


## arctic biker

Jos minä ikuna kunnolla kaadun niin ainu minussa jäykkää ois pumpussa selkätaskussa , ei ny sentään. Jotai rajaa. Tosin silloin avun saanti ois  mulle kaukana.Ja kunnolla jos selällään pumppu siellä viellä niinen viiti ees miettiä mitä tapahtuisi ja kuka tulis ja milloin apuun. NoGo.

----------


## arctic biker

Fiksu säie mun mielestä edelleenkin.

----------


## sianluca

> Minkä kokoiset G-One:t Sianlucalla on ja millaisia mietteitä noista kumeista? Itse olen sähkötäpärissä ja commuter-ajossa tykännyt noista 70 mm versiona kuin hullu puurosta ja nyt olen vähän arpomassa, jos laittaisin tuohon parempaan  graveliin kakkoskiekkosatsiin moiset. Siksi kyselen.



40-milliset, ihan ok tuntuma soratiellä ajoon, mukavasti varmuuden tunnetta soralla. Ei tietysti sama tunne kuin maasturilla, mutta ihan ok.

----------


## twentyniner

> Eikös GG-riderillä voi olla reppua työmatkalla? Ittelle ei meinaa 40 litranen riittää
> 
> Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



So last year ... Pitää olla asianmukaiset "laukut/pussukat" muuten ei istu genreen  :Hymy:

----------


## twentyniner

> Eikös GG-riderillä voi olla reppua työmatkalla? Ittelle ei meinaa 40 litranen riittää
> 
> Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



So last year ... Pitää olla asianmukaiset "laukut/pussukat" muuten ei istu genreen  :Hymy:

----------


## Jami2003

> Jos minä ikuna kunnolla kaadun niin ainu minussa jäykkää ois pumpussa selkätaskussa , ei ny sentään. Jotai rajaa. Tosin silloin avun saanti ois  mulle kaukana.Ja kunnolla jos selällään pumppu siellä viellä niinen viiti ees miettiä mitä tapahtuisi ja kuka tulis ja milloin apuun. NoGo.



Vika on varmaan minussa mutta en ymmärtänyt tästä viestistä oikein mitään. Että oliko puolesta vai vastaan vai siltä väliltä.

----------


## Jani_P

> Grail tuli taloon.



Miltä se Grail tuntui?

----------


## Teemu H

> Grail tuli taloon.



Varmasti saat juttuseuraa taukopaikoilla tuon ohjaustangon ansiosta, halusit tai et  :Leveä hymy: 

Muutenkin hieno pyörä.

----------


## LJL

> Muutenkin hieno pyörä.



+1, vaikka aluksi meinasi yrjikset lentää kun stongahökötyksen näki ensimmäisen kerran, nythän se näyttää oikein hyvältä!

----------


## YocceT

> Miltä se Grail tuntui?



No eilen ehdin tuollaisen vajaan tunnin säätölenkin rullailla lähistöllä, joten ei oikeastaan ole mitään syvällistä analyysiä olemassa. Ihan hyvältä noin aluksi. 





> Varmasti saat juttuseuraa taukopaikoilla tuon ohjaustangon ansiosta, halusit tai et 
> Muutenkin hieno pyörä.



Jaa-a.. kun pääosin soolona ajelen, niin mistähän se juttuseura ilmestyy? :-)





> +1, vaikka aluksi meinasi yrjikset lentää kun stongahökötyksen näki ensimmäisen kerran, nythän se näyttää oikein hyvältä!



Juu, eikä tunnu ajossakaan yhtään pöljemmältä. Sitä tosin en osaa sanoa, onko tuosta konstruktiosta muuta etua kuin keskustelunherättäjänä toimiminen.

----------


## Mohkku

> So last year ... Pitää olla asianmukaiset "laukut/pussukat" muuten ei istu genreen



Mutta sehän on vain hauskaa saada kapinoida vallitsevaa virallista oikeellisuutta vastaan. Itse suosinkin kiinteää tarakkaa. Painaa saman verran kuin täysi juomapullo, joten en myöhästy ainakaan sen takia töistä. Ja kun napsauttaa Ortliebin tarakkalaukun paikoilleen/ottaa sen mukaansa n. 3 sekunnissa, sekin aikatappio kääntyy plussalle pussukoihin verrattuna. 12-litrainen etulaukku on takatelineessä sopivan kokoinen, läppäri + hiukan vaatetta mahtuu juuri sopivasti. Tosin läppärin kuljettaminen tärisevässä laukussa ei tunnu viisaalta, mutta joskus on pitänyt kuljettaa, kun suunnitelmat meni kesken päivän uusiksi. Vaatteilla saa hiukan pehmustetta laukun pohjalle.

Reppuun suhtauduin joskus negatiivisesti, mutta kun sain kunnollisen Ospreyn 22-litraisen päivärepun, tuollakin ajaminen on ihan ok. Hiostamiseen se tietenkään ei vaikuttanut ja edelleen mielummin ajan sivulaukkujen kanssa. Maastossa tilanne on toinen, mutta se ei kuulu tähän viestiketjuun.

----------


## maapaa

> Eikös GG-riderillä voi olla reppua työmatkalla? Ittelle ei meinaa 40 litranen riittää



Ei voi, mutta vastaavaa kokoluokkaa oleva vyölaukku on sallittu. Nih!

----------


## JackOja

> Mutta sehän on vain hauskaa saada kapinoida vallitsevaa virallista oikeellisuutta vastaan. Itse suosinkin kiinteää tarakkaa....



Sä vain luulet kapinoivasi koska ei ole olemassa mitään vallitsevaa virallista totuutta. Kaikki kukathan saavat kukkia.

Itselläkin tarakka ja laukut silloin kun roinaa on enemmän, mutta en ole tajunnut tällöin kapinoivani. Hyväähän se toki keski-ikäiselle keskiluokkaiselle keskituloiselle... joskin keskimittaista pidemmälle(!) tekisikin!

Sen olen huomannut bp-varusteilla ajellessa, kun roilottaa kovaa kiviseen alamäkeen, ei tarvitse pelätä, että tarakan pultit katkeaa tms. Ja tarakan kanssa fillari woblaa kun ajaa yli neljääkymppiä.
Graindaajalla voi siis olla joku oikea syy toimia tietyllä tavalla.

----------


## Mohkku

> Sä vain luulet kapinoivasi koska ei ole olemassa mitään vallitsevaa virallista totuutta.



Juurihan tuossa edellä kerrottiin, mikä on oikein.

----------


## JackOja

> Juurihan tuossa edellä kerrottiin, mikä on oikein.



Eihän sellaisesta tarvitse välittää. Kenellä täällä foorumilla on valta päättää mikä on oikein ja mikä väärin?

----------


## twentyniner

> Eihän sellaisesta tarvitse välittää. Kenellä täällä foorumilla on valta päättää mikä on oikein ja mikä väärin?



Omaa kirjoitustani en kyllä sinä virallisena totuutena kirjoittanut, lähinnä kieli poskessa. Sama juttu enduro puolella, edeltävästi sopiva reppu oli must, nyt saatana vedetään työkalut jesarilla runkoon kiinni tai sitten niihin uusiin  tuppi/emäputki "säilöihin. 

Annetaan tosiaan kaikkien kukkien kukkia, pääasia että pyörät genrestä huolimatta pyörii ja kaikilla on mukavaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Jami2003

Oon polkenut jopa maantielenkkejä pieni juomareppu tai isompi urheilureppu selässä joka on täysin kiellettyä. Hyvä reppu selässä ei haittaa kunhan on vain kevyesti pakattu. Joku 5 kg maksimi.

----------


## LJL

Kertokaapas mitä sääntöjä rikoin, kun ajoin äsken täysjoustomaasturilla 46km Exploron runko selässä, kun kävin hommaamassa Ultegra R8000 50/34 kammet Asetoni & Asetonista



Tuli muuten todella pitkiä katseita  :Hymy:

----------


## travelleroftime

Ei mitään ihmeellistä.. Siistiä, että pyöräilykulttuuri on saanut jalansijaa Suomessa.  :Hymy:

----------


## TERU

Ei hitto, tuo oli yhtä kova juttu kuin tuota eräs tuttavani veti Muhokselta Tyrnävälle ostamansa ruohonleikkurin maantiepyörällä, parikymmentä kilometria maantietä eikä ollut ihan kevein leikkuri! Heräteostos eikä halunnut seuraavana päivänä autolla...

----------


## Mikko93

Meni tuo maantiepyörä "lunariin" ja nyt olisi sitten uuden pyörän osto edessä. Opiskelijabudjetilla liikenteessä ja siksi olenkin ajatellut, että tällainen gravelpyörä olisi mainio allrounderi eikä tarvitsisi sitten montaa pyörää. Gravelilla voi ajaa missä vaan ja jos uhraa ajatukset kovimmista huippukeskarin tavoittelulenkeistä, niin ihan hyvä perus lenkkipyöräksikin. 

Canyonin Grail 6.0 houkuttelee 1200 euron hintaan. Sanokaas, onko mitään järkeä maksaa 300 euroa lisää tuosta Grail 7.0:n 105 osasarjasta? Kuluvia osiahan nuo on, niin voihan ne 6.0:ssa sitten tarpeen tullessa päivittää kuitenkin parempiin? Muutenhan nuo pyörät ovat identtisiä.

Sitten ylipäätään kiinnostaa, onko tuossa hintaluokassa muita varteenotetta vaihtoehtoja. Graili nyt ainakin voittanut tuollaisen Tekniikan Maailman arvostelun, mikä kuulostaa kyllä omaan korvaan aika hyvältä. Saatavuushan noissa on aika huono, että jos nyt kesällä aikoo vielä pyöräilemään, niin katseet pitäisi suunnata muualle.

----------


## plr

> Kertokaapas mitä sääntöjä rikoin, kun ajoin äsken täysjoustomaasturilla 46km Exploron runko selässä, kun kävin hommaamassa Ultegra R8000 50/34 kammet Asetoni & Asetonista



Kyseeseen tulee ainakin pyöräilyn imagon rikkominen, mikä on vakava teko. Tosin jos runko oli kiinni selässä tuubilla, joka on pujotettu perinteisellä tavalla ristiin olkapäille, se otetaan huomioon lieventävänä asiana. Palstatuomarithan tämän viime kädessä päättävät.

Tuo Exploro valmistunee niin, että Tour de Tampereessa pitkä cycloryhmä on ainoa oikea valinta. Reitti on juuri tuollaiselle menopelille suunniteltu.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

Nyt on clearancea. 50/34 pyöreä on just passeli, kuva pikkuisen valehtelee eli on vähän enemmänkin kuin miltä näyttää. Paattoman (Paatonin?) maailman ystävällisimmin Otaniemen urheilukentälle toimittamaa 3M kiveniskuteippiä vedetään huomenna hartaudella.

----------


## LJL

> Tuo Exploro valmistunee niin, että Tour de Tampereessa pitkä cycloryhmä on ainoa oikea valinta. Reitti on juuri tuollaiselle menopelille suunniteltu.



Roineen kierto houkuttelee mutta maasturissa takakiekosta kahdella perättäisellä lenkillä pinna poikki, lisäksi takaiskarimurheita... Jos joku sopiva tekosyy ilmaantuu niin 8h syslo on Teh Ratkaisu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hitlike

> Meni tuo maantiepyörä "lunariin" ja nyt olisi sitten uuden pyörän osto edessä. Opiskelijabudjetilla liikenteessä ja siksi olenkin ajatellut, että tällainen gravelpyörä olisi mainio allrounderi eikä tarvitsisi sitten montaa pyörää. Gravelilla voi ajaa missä vaan ja jos uhraa ajatukset kovimmista huippukeskarin tavoittelulenkeistä, niin ihan hyvä perus lenkkipyöräksikin. 
> 
> Canyonin Grail 6.0 houkuttelee 1200 euron hintaan. Sanokaas, onko mitään järkeä maksaa 300 euroa lisää tuosta Grail 7.0:n 105 osasarjasta? Kuluvia osiahan nuo on, niin voihan ne 6.0:ssa sitten tarpeen tullessa päivittää kuitenkin parempiin? Muutenhan nuo pyörät ovat identtisiä.
> 
> Sitten ylipäätään kiinnostaa, onko tuossa hintaluokassa muita varteenotetta vaihtoehtoja. Graili nyt ainakin voittanut tuollaisen Tekniikan Maailman arvostelun, mikä kuulostaa kyllä omaan korvaan aika hyvältä. Saatavuushan noissa on aika huono, että jos nyt kesällä aikoo vielä pyöräilemään, niin katseet pitäisi suunnata muualle.



TM arvostelulle en hirveästi antaisi painoarvoa. Canyon tuntuu voittavan ne kaikki plus muutenkin olevan lehdessä esillä paljon hyvin mainoksilta vaikuttavien artikkeleiden muodossa. Jonkinlainen yhteistyö tai sponssi on selvästi meneillään. Tai sitten mutuni on väärässä ja Canyonit keikkuu ansaitusti joka testin kärjessä pyörätyypistä ja genrestä riippumatta, ken tietää.

Toki Grailin tapauksessa et voi pahasti mennä metsään koska muidenkin testien perusteella kyseessä on kaikenkaikkiaan hyvä pyörä.

----------


## Bad Seed

> Sitten ylipäätään kiinnostaa, onko tuossa hintaluokassa muita varteenotetta vaihtoehtoja. Graili nyt ainakin voittanut tuollaisen Tekniikan Maailman arvostelun, mikä kuulostaa kyllä omaan korvaan aika hyvältä. Saatavuushan noissa on aika huono, että jos nyt kesällä aikoo vielä pyöräilemään, niin katseet pitäisi suunnata muualle.



Lueskelin aikoinaan tuon artikkelin, ja päädyin ostamaan Whyte Glencoen, ja olen ollut tuohon pyörään erittäin tyytyväinen. Suomesta ei enää löytynyt kokoja, joten tilasin briteistä.

----------


## Case

Itsellä on vanha hybridi jolla jyrännyt menemään. Kuntolenkit, retket jne.
Nyt olisi tarkoitus sitten vähän päivitellä kalustoa, jotenkin myös tykästynyt gravel pyöriin, lähinnä siksi että en halua kovin montaa pyörää.
Kysymyksenä lähinnä tuo 1x vaihteisto, retkillä ja touring käytössä taitaa olla pätevä?
Miten sitten kuntolenkit? Tuntuuko että väliin haluaisi lisävaihteita jotta saa kandenssin pidettyä mukavana?
Tarkoitus itselleni hommata kahdet renkaat, kapeat maantielle jos siellä tekee pidempää lenkkiä ja leveät sitten muuhun käyttöön.

----------


## JackOja

> Kysymyksenä lähinnä tuo 1x vaihteisto, retkillä ja touring käytössä taitaa olla pätevä?



Joo.





> Miten sitten kuntolenkit? Tuntuuko että väliin haluaisi lisävaihteita jotta saa kandenssin pidettyä mukavana?



Ei.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Kysymyksenä lähinnä tuo 1x vaihteisto, retkillä ja touring käytössä taitaa olla pätevä?



Kyllä varmaankin.





> Miten sitten kuntolenkit? Tuntuuko että väliin haluaisi lisävaihteita jotta saa kandenssin pidettyä mukavana?



Hyvinkin mahdollista. Paljon on siitä kiinni mihin on tottunut tai ollut tottumatta. Itse olen jo 2x systeemeissä kokenut jotkut takapakat liian harvoiksi.

----------


## MRe

> Miten sitten kuntolenkit? Tuntuuko että väliin haluaisi lisävaihteita jotta saa kandenssin pidettyä mukavana?



Kyllä mulle tiheämpi pakka olisi välillä tarpeen. Nyt siis 10-42 (x11). Sen sijaan maastovehkeessä 11-46 (x11) ei tee yhtään kipeää.

----------


## hphuhtin

^sama, lähinnä se 10-12 hyppäys joka ainakin SRAMin XG1150 pakassa on, tuntuu. Muuten oikeastaan menee ok.

----------


## travelleroftime

> Meni tuo maantiepyörä "lunariin" ja nyt olisi sitten uuden pyörän osto edessä. Opiskelijabudjetilla liikenteessä ja siksi olenkin ajatellut, että tällainen gravelpyörä olisi mainio allrounderi eikä tarvitsisi sitten montaa pyörää. Gravelilla voi ajaa missä vaan ja jos uhraa ajatukset kovimmista huippukeskarin tavoittelulenkeistä, niin ihan hyvä perus lenkkipyöräksikin. 
> 
> Canyonin Grail 6.0 houkuttelee 1200 euron hintaan. Sanokaas, onko mitään järkeä maksaa 300 euroa lisää tuosta Grail 7.0:n 105 osasarjasta? Kuluvia osiahan nuo on, niin voihan ne 6.0:ssa sitten tarpeen tullessa päivittää kuitenkin parempiin? Muutenhan nuo pyörät ovat identtisiä.
> 
> Sitten ylipäätään kiinnostaa, onko tuossa hintaluokassa muita varteenotetta vaihtoehtoja. Graili nyt ainakin voittanut tuollaisen Tekniikan Maailman arvostelun, mikä kuulostaa kyllä omaan korvaan aika hyvältä. Saatavuushan noissa on aika huono, että jos nyt kesällä aikoo vielä pyöräilemään, niin katseet pitäisi suunnata muualle.



Opiskelijabudjetilla ottaisin sen edullisemman osasarjan, koska osien mahdollinen uusiminen on edullisempaa sekä saatu painohyöty kalliimmaalla sarjalla hintaan nähden ei välttämättä ole paras käyttötarkoitus huomioon ottaen. Ei sillä että 105 olisi erityisen hintava, mutta on se sitä kymppivaihteista vähän kalliimpi ja kadenssia saa myös pidettyä kymppipakalla mieleisenä.

----------


## puppy

aina mahdollisimman laadukas osasarja mitä budjetti sietää, ne on kovassa työssä ja kuluvat aina helpommin halvemmat.

----------


## travelleroftime

Painoero on isompi kuin kulumisero oman kokemuksen mukaan.

----------


## Mohkku

Osasarjojen eroissa kannattaa kiinnittää huomiota siihen, mikä on riittävän hyvä. Ei siihen, onko a parempi kuin b. Ja kalliit komponentit on jossain muualla kuin vaihteistossa. Niihin kannattaa huomio kohdistaa.

----------


## TERU

> Itsellä on vanha hybridi jolla jyrännyt menemään. Kuntolenkit, retket jne.
> Nyt olisi tarkoitus sitten vähän päivitellä kalustoa, jotenkin myös tykästynyt gravel pyöriin, lähinnä siksi että en halua kovin montaa pyörää.
> Kysymyksenä lähinnä tuo 1x vaihteisto, retkillä ja touring käytössä taitaa olla pätevä?
> Miten sitten kuntolenkit? Tuntuuko että väliin haluaisi lisävaihteita jotta saa kandenssin pidettyä mukavana?
> Tarkoitus itselleni hommata kahdet renkaat, kapeat maantielle jos siellä tekee pidempää lenkkiä ja leveät sitten muuhun käyttöön.



Määrittely puoltaa kovasti kahden rattaan kampien puolesta, mitään ei menetä kahdellakaan. No jotain ajan henkeä ehkä.

----------


## Kalle H

> Meni tuo maantiepyörä "lunariin" ja nyt olisi sitten uuden pyörän osto edessä. Opiskelijabudjetilla liikenteessä ja siksi olenkin ajatellut, että tällainen gravelpyörä olisi mainio allrounderi eikä tarvitsisi sitten montaa pyörää. Gravelilla voi ajaa missä vaan ja jos uhraa ajatukset kovimmista huippukeskarin tavoittelulenkeistä, niin ihan hyvä perus lenkkipyöräksikin. 
> 
> Canyonin Grail 6.0 houkuttelee 1200 euron hintaan. Sanokaas, onko mitään järkeä maksaa 300 euroa lisää tuosta Grail 7.0:n 105 osasarjasta? Kuluvia osiahan nuo on, niin voihan ne 6.0:ssa sitten tarpeen tullessa päivittää kuitenkin parempiin? Muutenhan nuo pyörät ovat identtisiä.
> 
> Sitten ylipäätään kiinnostaa, onko tuossa hintaluokassa muita varteenotetta vaihtoehtoja. Graili nyt ainakin voittanut tuollaisen Tekniikan Maailman arvostelun, mikä kuulostaa kyllä omaan korvaan aika hyvältä. Saatavuushan noissa on aika huono, että jos nyt kesällä aikoo vielä pyöräilemään, niin katseet pitäisi suunnata muualle.



Noiden kahden välillä vaihteistossa näyttää olevan isompi ero siinä, että toinen (105) on 2x11 vaihteinen ja toinen (Tiagra) on 2x10 vaihteinen, jos jälkikäteen haluaa päivittää fillarin esim. 1x11 vaihteistoon tai muuten päivittää 10 vaihteisen 11 vaihteiseen, niin se maksaa aika paljon. Esimerkiksi Shimanon 105 sarjan 11speed kahvat, pakka, taikavaihtaja sekä ketju maksaa jälkikäteen ostettuna 500€ luokassa, joten jälkikäteen päivittämminen ei ole monestikaan kovin järkevää.

Toisaalta monesti tuollainen 2x10 speed sarja (esim. Tiagra) saattaa jopa kestää ajoa enemmän, koska mm. ketjut ja takapakka saattavat olla painavampaa materiaali, mikä kestää taas ennemän ajoa. Myös 10speed ketju saattaa kestää pidempään kuin hienompi 11 speed ketju.

Mä olen tässä jo pitkää odotellut, että Gravel hommiin tulisi tarjolle järkevän hintaisia 1x12speed sarjoja, sellainen toimisi todella hyvin sopivan laajan.

edit: Tässä vielä sama hieman fiksummin ja laajemmin kerrottuna  :Sarkastinen: 
https://road.cc/content/buyers-guide...mano-105-r7000

----------


## Mikko93

Kiitos kaikille vinkeistä. Tullut roppakaupalla mielenkiintoista tietoa pyöränoston tueksi. Eräs ajatus mikä tässä tuli myös mieleen, olisi tuollainen levyjarrullinen maantiepyörä. Ilmeisesti tuossa Canyonin Endurance Discissä on jopa 33 milliä rengastilaa. Minulla kun pääosa käytöstä olisi kuitenkin asfalttipainotteisempaa. Haluaisin kuitenkin kyetä sorapätkät ym. myös pyörällä ajelemaan niin, että ajomukavuus jotenkin säilyisi ja renkaatkin kestäisi. 

Ehkä tästä ketjusta voisi kysyä mielipidettä siihen, että miten tuollainen n. 30mm rengas taipuu perinteisellä suomalaisella soratiellä? Onko muita päätynyt samantyyliseen ratkaisuun?

----------


## Samiaani

> Ehkä tästä ketjusta voisi kysyä mielipidettä siihen, että miten tuollainen n. 30mm rengas taipuu perinteisellä suomalaisella soratiellä? Onko muita päätynyt samantyyliseen ratkaisuun?



Perinteinen suomalainen soratie on aika laaja käsite, mutta koen 30mm olevan aika hyvä kompromissi asfaltille ja smootille soralle. Mulla on ykköspyörässä 32mm kumit ja kyllä sillä ihan hyvin pärjää raffimmallakin alustalla jos pakko. Jos lähden tarkoituksella tuntemattomille/vähän mukulaisemmalle reitille, niin pääasiassa 40mm kumit käytössä. Tuohan ne paksummat kumit mukavuutta lisää.

Yhden pyörän taktiikalla jos lähdetään, niin koittaisin hankkia mallin johon mahtuu 700x40 lihat tarvittaessa ja ihannetilanteessa kahdet kiekot.

----------


## anomuumi

Mulla on GT Gradessa 28mm GP4000 renkaat, joilla olen tämän kesän ajellut niin asfaltit kuin sorapätkätkin. Ei tietenkään niin hyvä karkealla soralla kuin isommat kumit, mutta pärjää kuitenkin. Suurin osa ajosta kuitenkin tulee asfaltilla ja siellähän nämä on mahtavat. 

Suosittelisin kuitenkin pyörää mihin mahtuu ne paksummatkin kumit, sitten voi vaikka kokeilla kapeita sekä leveitä ja päättää mikä toimii parhaiten.

----------


## LJL

Osaako arvon raati sanoa, mikä tässä voi olla logiikka: Exploron 2x-korkissa (tulee vaakaputkeen kiinni siihen kohtaan missä vaijerit sukeltaa sisään runkoon) on etuvaihtajan vaijeria varten "olake", tai miksikä sitä kynnystä sanotaankaan, johon kuori stoppaa niinkuin pitää. Sen sijaan takavaihtajalle ja takajarrulle sellaista ei ole. Takajarrun ymmärrän, että korkki on suunniteltu vain hydraulisille jarruille, fine. Mutta minkä helkkarin takia takavaihtajan vaijerinkuorellekaan ei olaketta ole? Lisäksi reiät ovat niin pienet, ettei JagOjaWaijerin normaali vaijerinpääkorkki mahdu siihen, kuten ei mahdu runkoon alas siihen kohtaa missä kaapeli menee sisään runkoon.. Pitää ilmeisesti laittaa pelkkä kuori, se menee juuri ja juuri. Mutta rungossakin on stoppari, eli ongelma on pieni.

Mitä en ymmärrä? Kuva havainnollistaa. Sanotaan vielä se, että ei, kyse ei ole Di2/Etap-asiasta, koska niille kuten 1x:lle on kokonaan omat korkit. 1x-korkissa on muuten myös vain nuo kaksi pienempää reikää.

----------


## MRe

^Ilmeisesti tarkoituksena on, että takavaihtaja vedetään kuorineen. Niin mulla on ollut kaikissa missä rungon sisäiset reititykset. (jotka on IMHO perseestä).

----------


## LJL

> ^Ilmeisesti tarkoituksena on, että takavaihtaja vedetään kuorineen. Niin mulla on ollut kaikissa missä rungon sisäiset reititykset. (jotka on IMHO perseestä).



Näin se on! Tässä 3T:n videolla se todetaan lopussa 





Puoli päivää nyt mennyt noiden kanssa ja melko hanurista. Pari kertaa karannut rungon sisään yms revasta olevaa.

----------


## travelleroftime

> Kiitos kaikille vinkeistä. Tullut roppakaupalla mielenkiintoista tietoa pyöränoston tueksi. Eräs ajatus mikä tässä tuli myös mieleen, olisi tuollainen levyjarrullinen maantiepyörä. Ilmeisesti tuossa Canyonin Endurance Discissä on jopa 33 milliä rengastilaa. Minulla kun pääosa käytöstä olisi kuitenkin asfalttipainotteisempaa. Haluaisin kuitenkin kyetä sorapätkät ym. myös pyörällä ajelemaan niin, että ajomukavuus jotenkin säilyisi ja renkaatkin kestäisi. 
> 
> Ehkä tästä ketjusta voisi kysyä mielipidettä siihen, että miten tuollainen n. 30mm rengas taipuu perinteisellä suomalaisella soratiellä? Onko muita päätynyt samantyyliseen ratkaisuun?



Kuskin taidot > pyörä ja osat

Siitä huolimatta kuluu se kapeampi rengas nopeammin karulla alustalla eli en laittaisi kapeaa sileää sorapainotteiselle ajolle. päällystetyllä toimii sileä hyvin, mutta jos satut hetkeksi vähänkin karummalle sorapätkälle niin pidon puute tulee esiin aika helposti. noo, ei se rentoa ajelua varmaan haittaa.  :Hymy:  rengasvalinta olisi tehtävä omien ajojen ja taitojen sekä halujen pohjalta.

----------


## Kyrdis

Toinen kanjoni tälle sivua, julkaisun aikaan naureskelin et ompa kaamea. Ei se toki omaan silmään vieläkään teräspyörien klassisuutta voita mut kokeillaan nyt.

----------


## Jami2003

Nyt on jo gravel touhussa ajoittain vähän liikaakin tilannenopeutta vaikka kyseessä onkin "ei kilpailun" esittely 

https://youtu.be/xBmRzjwHrBE

----------


## leecher

Hyvän näköistä menoa oli tuossa! Mitkäs on ensifiilikset jäsen kyrdiksellä Canyonista? Samanlaista hiukan tiiraillut itselleni

----------


## YocceT

> Puoli päivää nyt mennyt noiden kanssa ja melko hanurista. Pari kertaa karannut rungon sisään yms revasta olevaa.




"Tein itse ja säästin"

Kai noita Exploroja myydään valmiiksi koottuinakin?

----------


## LJL

> "Tein itse ja säästin"
> 
> Kai noita Exploroja myydään valmiiksi koottuinakin?



Eipä tässä, tämähän on oiva tilaisuus opetella kädentaitoja ja hankkia kokemusta  :Hymy:  Budjetti on jo karannut (kuten yleensä), mutta ei kasaus enää siitä ole kiinni. Jollain sairaalla tavalla tykkään tehdä pyörät itse niin pitkälle kuin taidot ja työkalut riittää, ja on ne toistaiseksi riitäneet. Jos en olisi lomalla niin en millään riittäisi aika pusaamiseen..

Toneilla vahvasti epäiltiin mekaanisten jarrujen toimivuutta Exploron rungossa, mutta nyt kun sain lopulta vaijerin vedettyä niin toiminta on erittäinkin hyvä. Herkkyydessä ei eroa siihen mitä oli SwissCrossissa.

----------


## MRe

> Nyt on jo gravel touhussa ajoittain vähän liikaakin tilannenopeutta vaikka kyseessä onkin "ei kilpailun" esittely 
> 
> https://youtu.be/xBmRzjwHrBE



Mitähän tahtia kisassa oikein vedetään...?

----------


## TuomariKuolo

> TM arvostelulle en hirveästi antaisi painoarvoa. Canyon tuntuu voittavan ne kaikki plus muutenkin olevan lehdessä esillä paljon hyvin mainoksilta vaikuttavien artikkeleiden muodossa. Jonkinlainen yhteistyö tai sponssi on selvästi meneillään. Tai sitten mutuni on väärässä ja Canyonit keikkuu ansaitusti joka testin kärjessä pyörätyypistä ja genrestä riippumatta, ken tietää.
> 
> Toki Grailin tapauksessa et voi pahasti mennä metsään koska muidenkin testien perusteella kyseessä on kaikenkaikkiaan hyvä pyörä.



Ehkä kannattaisi hetki harkita ennen kuin alkaa heitellä tällaisia syytöksiä.

----------


## Janme

> Ehkä kannattaisi hetki harkita ennen kuin alkaa heitellä tällaisia syytöksiä.



No talviautotestiä lukuunottamattahan on vuosikymmenet näyttänyt kehut ja mainokset kulkevan käsi kädessä, ainakin vauhdikkaampien lajien kalustoa testatessa. Monessa tapauksessa testaajilla ei ole tuntunut olevan minkäänlaista kompetenssia yhtään minkäänlaiseen todelliseen arviointiin. Saattaa tietenkin olla sattumaakin, että voitto tai muut kehut sattuu sille lehdessä mainostavalle. Luultavasti onkin sattumaa, koska Suomalainen media tai journalistihan ei tunnetusti rahan edessä taivu.

Mutta asiaan, tänä kesänä innostunut pyöräilystä ja varmaan se omaan hommaan tämmönen graveli tai jäykkäperänen maastopyörä olisi seuraava. Mitä nyt tuota edellä linkattua videotakin katsoin, niin tuntuu olevan ylhäältä ote kiinni tuosta tangosta, vaikka vauhtia olisikin. Joten jos amatöörin pitäisi maastopätkiäkin sisältäville retkille sopivaa pyörää miettiä ja unohdetaan tämä gravelin hippiys ja poppius, niin onko tässä gravelissa mitään parempaa, samaan rahaan aloittelevalle, ei maksimikeskinopeutta hakevalle ajoalustojen sekakäyttäjälle kuin perusmaasturissa?

----------


## jhalmar

^ Suosittelen hakeutumaan koeajolle noilla eri pyörätyypeillä. Tässäkin ketjussa on jauhettu asiasta melko paljon ja jokaisella on omat mieltymykset ja näkemykset asiaan.

----------


## Kyrdis

> Hyvän näköistä menoa oli tuossa! Mitkäs on ensifiilikset jäsen kyrdiksellä Canyonista? Samanlaista hiukan tiiraillut itselleni



Yhden lenkin perusteella nyt ei kovin pitkälle vietäviä kokemuksia vielä mutta jotain kuitenkin.

-Herkkyys ja kiihtyvyys plussaa, toki kiekoilla tässä se suuriin rooli

- satulatolpan / rungon pehmeys ajossa. Varmaan lumevaikutusta mutta tyytyväinen pitää olla

- Tangosta ei mitään pahaa, ei tosin erityisen kehuttavaakaan, kokonaisuudessaan yhteenvetona tanko stemmin osalta enemmän miinuksen puolelle menee kuin plussalle, tämä oli toki hankintaa tehtäessä jo tiedossa.

Yhteenvetona, ei niin valtavaa ahaa elämystä entiseen teräsrunkoiseen sysloon kun lähes samoilla osasarjoilla varustettuna molemmat. (Sram 1x11 hydr.)

Kyllähän se parin kilon kokonaispainon keveneminen silti mukavammalle tuntuu

----------


## velib

> Joten jos amatöörin pitäisi maastopätkiäkin sisältäville retkille sopivaa pyörää miettiä ja unohdetaan tämä gravelin hippiys ja poppius, niin onko tässä gravelissa mitään parempaa, samaan rahaan aloittelevalle, ei maksimikeskinopeutta hakevalle ajoalustojen sekakäyttäjälle kuin perusmaasturissa?



Omalta kohdalta meni seuraavasti. Hankin xc-jäykkäperän joka paikan kulkineeksi. Se sopiikin hyvin ”seikkailu”tyyppiseen ajoon, jossa tulee paljon tietä etsiessä uusia polkuja tai paikkoja. Helpoilla neulaspoluilla huikea laite, mutta valitettavasti niitä neulaspolkuja ei ihan vierestä löydy. Toisaalta se tuntuu itselle pelkästään tiellä tai pururadalla liian tylsältä. Omalla kohdalla päädyin siihen, että ajetaan soraa/tietä gravelilla ja maastossa täysjoustolla. Toki helpot polunpätkät menee gravelillakin mutta heti jos tulee vähän kivikkoa tai juurakkoa, ei se itselle ole kovin mieluinen laite. Toiset tietysti tykkää kurjistelusta. Olin jo hankkimassa jäykkää keulaa jäykkäperään, mutta tajusin että sen jälkeen en nauttisi sillä ajosta tiellä enkä polulla. Jäykkäperä menee siis myyntiin kun sille tulee turhan vähän ajoa, vaikka sinänsä hauska laite sekin.

----------


## MRe

> ... Monessa tapauksessa testaajilla ei ole tuntunut olevan minkäänlaista kompetenssia yhtään minkäänlaiseen todelliseen arviointiin. 
> ...
> Mutta asiaan, tänä kesänä innostunut pyöräilystä



Aika vahva mielipide, jos on tänä kesänä innostunut pyöräilystä. Käsittääkseni ne TM:n (pyörä)koeajokuskit ovat varsin kokeneita koeajokuskeja. 

Jokainen meistä voi kuvitella itsensä töihin TM:lle ja miettiä että kauanko siellä jaksaisi olla, jos testien tulokset päätettäisiin aina etukäteen ja sitten vain näön vuoksi ajeltaisiin.

----------


## MRe

> - Tangosta ei mitään pahaa, ei tosin erityisen kehuttavaakaan, kokonaisuudessaan yhteenvetona tanko stemmin osalta enemmän miinuksen puolelle menee kuin plussalle, tämä oli toki hankintaa tehtäessä jo tiedossa.



Tuon tangon suurimpina negatiivisina puolina itse ehkä koen sen, että tangon vaihtaminen ei ole mikään yksinertainen rasti ja toiseksi siihen ei kai oikein saa kiinni esimerkiksi kellomallista sykemittaria. Eikö se ole "aero" se ylähyllykin?

Mutta siis mulla ei ole Canyonia. Varmaan kyllä hyvä pyörä kokonaisuutena.

----------


## MRe

^Muistatko tarkemmin? Itse en tuollaista testiä TM:n sivuilta tai arkistosta löytänyt, jollei kyse ollut 29" HT-fillareista, joissa Konaa edusti Kahuna DL. Jos se oli väärässä ryhmässä, syyttävä sormi osoittanee maahantuojaan, joka toimittaa TM:n pyynnöstä pyörät. Testi oli vuodelta 2013.

----------


## Kuhan

Tekemällä tehtyjä ja (ilmeisesti) tiettyyn merkkiin johdattelevia testejä ollut TM:n testit. Pisteytyskaavio laaditaan sellaisella painotuksella, jolla pyörän käyttäjälle ei ole isoa merkitystä, mutta saadaan haluttu merkki kärkeen.

----------


## Janme

> Aika vahva mielipide, jos on tänä kesänä innostunut pyöräilystä. Käsittääkseni ne TM:n (pyörä)koeajokuskit ovat varsin kokeneita koeajokuskeja. 
> 
> Jokainen meistä voi kuvitella itsensä töihin TM:lle ja miettiä että kauanko siellä jaksaisi olla, jos testien tulokset päätettäisiin aina etukäteen ja sitten vain näön vuoksi ajeltaisiin.



En toki pyörätesteihin viitannutkaan. Nuista kun en mitään ymmärrä. Mutta tämä nyt menee ihan ohi aiheen.

----------


## Barracuda

> Tekemällä tehtyjä ja (ilmeisesti) tiettyyn merkkiin johdattelevia testejä ollut TM:n testit. Pisteytyskaavio laaditaan sellaisella painotuksella, jolla pyörän käyttäjälle ei ole isoa merkitystä, mutta saadaan haluttu merkki kärkeen.



Käyttäjälle? 
Käyttäjiä on monenlaisia, - kokoisia, - tyylisiä jne. Siksi taulukko on aina jossakin määrin kompromissi ja kuten taulukon yhteydessä todettu painotuksia muuttamalla voi hakea voittajan omien mieltymysten perusteella.

----------


## Mohkku

> Tekemällä tehtyjä ja (ilmeisesti) tiettyyn merkkiin johdattelevia testejä ollut TM:n testit. Pisteytyskaavio laaditaan sellaisella painotuksella, jolla pyörän käyttäjälle ei ole isoa merkitystä, mutta saadaan haluttu merkki kärkeen.



Kuka nyt testivoittajan tittelistä on kiinnostunut.

Jos testin luotettavuutta arvioidaan, pitää selvittää, onko annetut arvosanat oikein vai väärin. Onko niissä mielestäsi puutteita vai liittyykö johdattelu ainoastaan pisteytyksen painotukseen?

 Pisteytyksen painotuksen voi säätää jokainen haluamakseen ja toisaalta, eihän testi edes ota kantaa kaikkiin niihin asioihin, jolla kuluttaja pyöränsä valitsee eli en nyt ymmärrä alkuunsakaan aiheeseen liittyvää ongelmaa. Mielestäni testi oli huolellisesti tehty ja pyörien ominaisuuksia kuvaillaan paljon tarkemmin kuin missään muussa suomenkielisessä testissä olen nähnyt. Se on aika kiusallista alan erikoislehdelle, jossa painopiste on paperitietojen esittelyssä. Lukijan saama lisäarvo on aika olematon, kun jokainen voi itsekin katsoa, mitkä osat pyörässä on.

----------


## TuomariKuolo

Aika vahvaa ”tietoa” TM:n toimitusprosessista. Jos epäily ostetuista testeistä on noin vahva, neuvon tekemään saman tien kantelun Julkisen sanan neuvostoon, niin tulee totuus tästäkin julki. 

Kantelu pitää tosin tehdä omalla nimellä, mikä voi olla nettihuutelijoille kynnyskysymys. 

Kannattaa myös huomata, että niissä TM:n testeissä on tekijöiden nimet nätisti esillä. Jos joku puskista huutelija on oikeasti sitä mieltä, että GG-jutun kirjoittanut Jukka Mäennenä (pyöräilyaiheisten kirjojen kirjoittaja, BMX-kisaaja, PT, urheiluvalmentaja) ja testiryhmäläiset Salomon Nelimarkka (aktiivikisaaja eri pyöräilymuodoissa) ja Aimo Niemi (Suuri journalistipalkinto 2019 -palkittu toimittaja) ovat osaamattomia fillaristeja ja lahjottavissa olevia henkilöitä, niin melkein voisi tulla omalla nimellä ja cv:llä esiin. Me muut voidaan sitten arvioida huutelijan omaa kompetenssia.

----------


## TuomariKuolo

> Olisko ollut noin 2000? Kona Chute, Santa Cruz Heckler...muita pyörii en muista, mut näitä ne vertas keskenään ja ihmetteli
> 
> Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Nyt teki muisti tepposet. Tarkoittamasi täysjoustotesti on vuodelta 1998. Siinä kaikki fillarit olivat täysjoustoja. Konaa edusti U'hu. 

Vuotta myöhemmin lehdessä oli juttu, johon oli koottu joukko erilaisia fillareita, jotka eivät olleet aiemmin mahtuneet vertailuihin hinnan, ominaisuuksien tms. takia. Juttu ei siis ollut vertailu, vaan ennemmin nice to know -tyyppinen kooste. Mukana oli mainitsemasi Kona Chuten lisäksi esimerkiksi 31 400 markkaa maksanut Tunturi Equillar ja  25 000 markan Schwinn Homegrown 4-Banger.

----------


## MRe

> Olisko ollut noin 2000? Kona Chute, Santa Cruz Heckler...muita pyörii en muista, mut näitä ne vertas keskenään ja ihmetteli



08/1999

Ei ollut vertailu, eli pyöriä ei vertailtu keskenään, vaan oli vain nippu fillareita, jotka eivät oikein olleet osuneet mihinkään kategoriaan. Totta kuitenkin se, että eivät olleet ymmärtäneet että mihin tuota Konaa olisi tarkoitus käyttää. Mutta siis tässä ei mitenkään pisteytetty tai muutenkaan verrattu fillareita toisiinsa. Oli siellä muitakin jäykkiksiä, kuten vaikka Tunturi Equillar Team Issue (hinta 31 490 FIM).

---
Jaa, kerpale. J.Dredd ehtikin ensin, kun olin väärällä sivulla. No, repetitio est mater studiorum...

----------


## MRe

> ja toisaalta, eihän testi edes ota kantaa kaikkiin niihin asioihin, jolla kuluttaja pyöränsä valitsee eli en nyt ymmärrä alkuunsakaan aiheeseen liittyvää ongelmaa.



Mä valitsin Marin Gestalt X11-gravelin perustuen: a) lyhyeen takahaarukkaan (on aina räväkän näköinen, kun satulaputki tekee renkaan vuoksi mutkan), b) väritykseen ja c) koska mun eka täpäri oli Marin.

Mikään noista ominaisuuksista ei ole koskaan saanut yhtään pistettä missään testissä. Joten testejä voi ja kannattaa lukea informatiivisina ja tehdä sitten ostopäätös itse.

----------


## Mohkku

> Mikään noista ominaisuuksista ei ole koskaan saanut yhtään pistettä missään testissä. Joten testejä voi ja kannattaa lukea informatiivisina ja tehdä sitten ostopäätös itse.



Juuri näin!

Kun vielä opittaisiin lukemaan ilman, että halu moittia testiä ohjaa mielipidettä, olisi jo tilanne aika hyvä. Kerran eräs moitti Tm:n testiä, kun Cannondalen cycloa oli haukuttu. Kun sitten asia tarkastettiin, sai se kiitettäviä arvosanoja.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Onko tässä gravelissa mitään parempaa, samaan rahaan aloittelevalle, ei maksimikeskinopeutta hakevalle ajoalustojen sekakäyttäjälle kuin perusmaasturissa?



Minusta tähän kysymykseen vaikuttaa seutu missä asustaa, eli jos kotinurkilta löytyy polkupainotteista ajettavaa, eikä asfalttia juuri lainkaan, niin 29" jäykkäperä voisi olla sopiva. Ja sama sitten päin vastoin. 
Ja se oma mielenkiinto. Jos ajelet hiekkatietä eteenpäin niin kumpi kiinnostaa enemmän, asfalttisiirtymä vai vastaan tullut uusi metsäpolku.   :Hymy: 




> Olin jo hankkimassa jäykkää keulaa jäykkäperään, mutta tajusin että sen jälkeen en nauttisi sillä ajosta tiellä enkä polulla. Jäykkäperä menee siis myyntiin kun sille tulee turhan vähän ajoa...



Vaikka varastossa roikkuu Canyon inflite, niin silti tykkään ajella hiekkatietkin 29 jäykkäperällä. Välillä siinä on kiinni jäykkäkeula, mutta minulle kävi kuin Velib:lle. Metsässä ajelu ei ollut enää niin "nautinnollista". Joten taas on 100 mm Fox Kinesiksen keulalla.   :Nolous:

----------


## Kuhan

Seuraakin näköjään koko TM:n toimitus + muutama ikiaikainen lehden tilaaja tätä ketjua.  :Sarkastinen:  :Leveä hymy: Paljon kilometrejä ja vuosia omaava pyöräilijä osaa tulkita TM:n testit, mutta ns. suuri massa kulkee johdatuksessa kritiikittömästi. Raha puhuu...

----------


## TuomariKuolo

> Seuraakin näköjään koko TM:n toimitus + muutama ikiaikainen lehden tilaaja tätä ketjua. Paljon kilometrejä ja vuosia omaava pyöräilijä osaa tulkita TM:n testit, mutta ns. suuri massa kulkee johdatuksessa kritiikittömästi. Raha puhuu...



Tällaiset raha puhuu -heitot osoittavat ihastuttavaa suoraselkäisyyttä.

----------


## Padex

^ Samaa huolimattomuutta oli havaittavissa jo TM:n 8/82 -numeron urheilupyörätestissä. Siinä oli virheellisesti mukaan otettu Pohjanpoika, joka nyt ihan yleistiedon perusteella olisi kuulunut retkipyörävertailuun, painoakin sillä oli 14,4 kg, eikä siinä ollut Shimanon 600 EX -takavaihdettakaan, kuten testin voittaneessa Helkama Kuningaskulkurissa, vaan Sachsin Commander. Kuningaskulkurihan voitti ilmeisesti ihan markkinointisyystä esimerkiksi Motobecanen Sprintin, Bianchi Sprint 80:n ja Tunturi Professionalin. KTM:n Formula S sentään sai myös viisi tähteä Kulkurin tavoin. Mutta vakavissaan, kuka edes olisi siihen aikaan harkinnut Helkamaa tuohon hintaan? Aivan naurettava testi jälleen kerran TM:lta.

Kaiken lisäksi 8/82:n kansi on aika seksuaalinenkin. Kuvitelkaa nyt vastaava kansi nykypäivään..

https://www.facebook.com/pyoramiehet...5503126152230/

Tästäkin testistä jo kohta 40 vuotta:

https://docplayer.fi/6499772-Uudenai...sta-colum.html

Eli eläköön TM:n pyörätestit ikuisesti!

----------


## Teemu H

Kiinnostavaa gravel-keskustelua, hermannit  :Vihainen: 

Yksi säilytyspaikka pumpulle on ehkä tuossa:

----------


## Padex

^ Itekin säilytän pumppua maastopyörässä ainoastaan. Ei se rengas puhkea ja jos puhkeaa niin talutetaan se kotiin tai soitetaan äiti hakemaan.

----------


## TuomariKuolo

> Ok, kiitos kummastakin korjauksesta, mutta pointti oli juuri se, ettei Chuten käyttötarkoitusta tiedetty ja sitä verrattiin Heckleriin
> 
> Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Paitsi ettei verrattu. Käyttötarkoitusta kyllä ihmeteltiin.

Enkä nyt ole ihan varma siitä, kuinka pitkä kuoleentumisaika yhden jutun yhdellä osiolla on. Mietin sellaistakin, että TM:n nykyjuttuja voisi lukea ilman, että muistellaan 20(!) vuoden takaista mokaa. Vaan kyllähän sitä isossa kirjassakin kerrotaan, miten isien pahat teot jäävät poikien kannettavaksi.

----------


## LJL

> hermannit



Sekä myöskin kuukerin nellit. Ja keijot. Ja ruotsalaiset h... Mitä näitä nyt onkaan.





> Yksi säilytyspaikka pumpulle on ehkä tuossa



Juu, ajattelin samaa että monitoimityökalu, varasisuri ja pumppu voisivat mahtua tuollaiseen pussukkaan. Pääsisi samalla eroon satulapussista joka on ulkonäköä myöten lähinnä kiveksestä kotoisin oleva keksintö. Kaiken kaikkiaan todella hyvä juttu tuo vaakaputken lisämountti. Jaksaa kyllä ihmetyttää nuo "soitan vaimolle tai taksin" -jutut, ei ikinä toimisi allekirjoneelle... Pelkkä aamutyömatkalla iskenyt rengasrikko, joka katkaisee matkan lopullisesti, riittää kuseennuttamaan työpäivän, ja pitää olla muillakin reissuilla huoltovarmuus kunnossa. Kokemus on osoittanut että pelkkiin co2-patruunoihin ei voi nojautua.

Ei se Exploro nyt sitten valmistunut tällä viikolla, vaikka yritystä oli. Takavaihtajan ja jarrut sain pelaamaan loistavasti, mutta etuvaihtajan kanssa ylitsepääsemätöntä ongelmaa. Vein suosiolla Asetoni & Asetoniin, laittavat kuntoon ja samalla R8000 Ultegran etuvaihtajan tuon sysi-revasta olevan 6800 tilalle. Kyllähän se ylpeyden päälle ottaa kun ei itse saanut kuntoon. Rauno Repomiestä siteeratakseni "kun loppui kuuliaisuus, alkoi paskuus"

----------


## MRe

Palaan vielä näihin testeihin ja vertailuihin. Kun tuota Marinia olin ostamassa, luin tietysti netin vertailut ja BikeRadar oli testannut ja hyväksi havainnut. Paitsi että satula kuulemma oli luokaton. Se on erikseen mainittu vielä yhteenvedossa ainoana miinuksena. No, nyt muutaman sadan ajetun kilometrin ja jonkun kymmenen tunnin jälkeen en kyllä ymmärrä tuota kommenttia. Satula on ainakin mulla toiminut juuri niin kuin satulan pitää, enkä oikein muuta siltä osaa odottaa.

Eli noista testaustuloksista kannattaa myös suodattaa suoraan pois subjektiiviset näkemykset jostain satuloista tai kädensijoista. Myös esimerkiksi pyörän "kovuus" tai "pehmeys" riippuu pitkälti myös renkaista. Siis näissä kapearenkaisissa vehkeissä.

----------


## MRe

^Tässähän tämä. Mutta kuten sanottu, kyse ei ole ollut vertailusta, eikä Chutea ole verrattu edes virveliin, vaikka Shimanosta puhutaankin.



Ja mitä tulee noin yleensäkin näiden lehtien puolueellisuuteen tai puolueettomuuteen, niin veikkaan kuitenkin että mikä tahansa laajempilevikkinen printtimedia on pääsääntöisesti vähemmin tarkoitushakuinen viestinnässään kuin keskiverto juutuupikanava tai blogi. Enemmän ehkä menee niin päin, että Canyoniin ollaan yhteydessä ja kysytään että haluatteko mainostaa lehdessämme, kun tuotteenne juuri voitti vertailun. Jos näillä lehdillä olisi joku piiloagenda, niin miksi vuodesta toiseen ne muut - jo valmiiksi häviämään tuomitut - maahantuojat sinne tuotteitaan lähettäisivät muiden pilkattavaksi?

----------


## MRe

Aletaan olemaan jo sen verran polulta syrjässä, että GG:llä eteneminen tekee tiukkaa. Konan oman luokittelun mukaan -99 Chute oli luokassa "Out of Bounds", joka sijoittui DH:n ja FS XC:n väliin. Samassa OoB-luokassa oli Stinky ja Stinky DeeLux, molemmat täpäreitä. Ehkä Konallakin hieman väkisin väännetty tuo luokitus.

----------


## Jami2003

Palautetaan ketju ruotuun. Varsin komia päivä gravel touhuihin tänään. Mun gravel pyöränä toimii vm 2013 Kona Rove, ajalta ennen kuin gravel grinding termiä oli Suomessa lanseerattu.

----------


## Rosco

Kiistelettekö oikeasti tosissanne täällä KAKSIKYMMENTÄ vuotta vanhasta pyörävertailusta? 

Aletaan olemaan jo aika etäällä varsinaisesta asiasta. 

Asiaan palatakseni voin paljastaa että tilasin juuri Reillyn Gradientin 1x11 Shimanon GRX:ällä.  Odottavan aika on pitkä.  :Cool:

----------


## JackOja

> ..vm 2013 Kona Rove, ajalta ennen kuin gravel grinding termiä oli Suomessa lanseerattu.



Kyllä tämä topic on aloittu 2013. No tosin toukokuussa vasta, mutta eräs toinen topic jo helmikuussa ja mainintoja on aiempaakin. Että sikäli.





> Asiaan palatakseni voin paljastaa että tilasin juuri Reillyn Gradientin 1x11 Shimanon GRX:ällä.  Odottavan aika on pitkä.



Jumaleisson, katsoin joutessani mistä on kyse. Hieno vehje!

Itselläkin mielessä jos vaihtaisi GRX:ään. Vai odottaisko jotain 12-speed settiä.

----------


## NoordMan

Kyllä ollaan välillä aivan saatanan kaukana asiasta. Vasta ensimmäisen GG:n ja ylipäätään droppitankoisen tilanneena olisi kiva lukea ihan asiapitoista juttua. 

Ehdotankin että seuraava joka kokee tarvetta kyseenalaistaa minkä tahansa median testejä voisi perustaa aihetta varten ihan oman ketjun.

----------


## PatilZ

Tää menee aivan ohi aiheen, mutta laitanpa minäkin lusikan soppaan. Kuluttaja-lehti varmistaa puolueettomuuden vertailuissa sillä, että se ostaa vertailtavat laitteet eikä mainosta. Ilman kaupallista sidonnaisuutta lehti pystyy kirjoittamaan vapaammin myös kriittisiä asioita. 

Päinvastaiset käytännöt vaarantavat aina puolueettoman tarkastelun. Vaikka ei olisikaan piiloagendaa tai tarkoituksenhakuista viestintää, jo tämä kontakti tai muu side vaikuttaa tuotteen arvosteluun jopa tiedostamattomalla tavalla. Se, että vlogissa tai blogissa esitelty tuote on lähempänä tuotteen markkinointia kuin testausta, ei poista niitä ongelmia, joita esim. TM tai Cycling+ -lehtien vertailuissa on tuon kaupallisen kytköksen myötä. Tällaisen kytköksen vaikutusta voidaan vähentää, jos vertailussa käytettävät kriteerit perustuvat jollakin tavalla standardoituihin mittareihin. Polkupyörien kohdalla esim. punnitseminen ja tuulitunnelissa ilmanvastuksen mittaus ovat tällaisia arviointivälineitä.

TM:n testejä täydentämään lisää yhtä tyhjentäviä testejä:
https://www.bikeradar.com/advice/buy...-gravel-bikes/
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/group-...s-guide-187448
https://road.cc/content/buyers-guide...are-home-lanes

----------


## MRe

> Asiaan palatakseni voin paljastaa että tilasin juuri Reillyn Gradientin 1x11 Shimanon GRX:ällä.  Odottavan aika on pitkä.



No nyt voi sanoa että hyvää kannattaa odottaa...

----------


## stenu

Ot:t aluksi: Mun mielestä reppu on yksiselitteisesti näppärin  työmatkalogistiikkaväline. Ortliebin vedenpitävä toimii myös lokarin  korvikkeena. Repun alaosa kerää kaikki takarenkaasta ässeiverin yli  lentävät skeidat eikä ne päädy paidan tai takin selkään. Perillä repun  pohjan nopea huuhtaisu ja sillä selvä.





> On topic: Stenun mainitsema FGGG ja miksei SSGG  alkanut kiinnostamaan jo uuden kalustohankinnan edestä, joten kysynkin:  Onko kenelläkään kokemuksia Cinelli Tuttosta?



Kokemuksia ei ole, mutta geometria on melkolailla tyyppiä rata. Brother Cyclesin The Allday on toinen vastaavanlainen ja sen splätterivärinen versio on kiva (IMO).

Mä olen melkolailla tullut siihen tulokseen, että  FGGG pitää saada. Lisäksi hoksasin juuri, että Steamrollerin rungot on  nykyään ED-käsiteltyjäkin eli niiden ei pitäisi ihan välittömästi  ruostua puhki, vaikka hesasuoloille työmatkailemaan eksyisikin. Keep it  simple -tyyppinen ruoska siis eli pyörä, jolle ei juurikaan tarvitsisi  tehdä muuta kuin ajaa. Konsepti olis melkolailla selvä ja pitkälti  vanhaa kamaa käyttöön saattaen. Originaalikeulan ajattelin korvata  varaston Vicious Cyclesin cx-haarukalla, jossa cantitapit. Sillä kulmat  vähän loivenee ja keskiö nousee, mikä ei haittaa, kun se on  Steamrollerissa fiksiksi aika matalalla. Aavistuksen lyhyt se on mulle  runkona varsinkin, kun riserin ajattelin tosiaan laittaa, mutta ehkä  sekin kuuluu näissä tracklojutuissa asiaan.





> Reillyn Gradientin..



Reilly  on hieno! Jossain vaiheessa vähän sillä silmällä katselin, kun  geometria vaikutti alustavasti lupaavalta, mutta kiinnostus vähän  niinkuin lopahti paksun satulaputken takia (mahdollisesti aiheetta, mutta silti preferoisin mukavuutta maksimoidun tehokkuuden sijaan). Satutko tietämään onko  spekseissä ilmoitettu keskiökorkeus mitattu 650b- vai 700c-kiekoilla ja  millasilla renkailla (tai bb dropin määrän)?

Tässä tällainen vähän kultivoituneempi esitys FGGG-teemasta:

----------


## stenu

Jos ei FG, niin Genesis Day One tai All City Nature Boy? Kumpaakaan tosin ei taida enää saada muuta kuin levyillä ellei käytettyä satu löytämään. Painaa noi molemmat aika reippaasti, mutta mä en henk. koht. välitä ratanapa + kierrevapari -yhdistelmästä. Siksi koittaisin keksiä muun kuin ratakapealla perällä olevan rungon 1-vaihteiseen.

E: näissäkin on vaihdelevyinen perä: https://www.veloshop.fi/fi/bombtrack...-cx-pyora.html ja tarvittaessa Surlyltä löytyy 130-millinen fix/free-napa, jos fiksitouhut alkaa kiinnostelemaan sittenkin. Levariversio löytyy Arisestakin.

----------


## Rosco

> Reilly  on hieno! Jossain vaiheessa vähän sillä silmällä katselin, kun  geometria vaikutti alustavasti lupaavalta, mutta kiinnostus vähän  niinkuin lopahti paksun satulaputken takia (mahdollisesti aiheetta, mutta silti preferoisin mukavuutta maksimoidun tehokkuuden sijaan). Satutko tietämään onko  spekseissä ilmoitettu keskiökorkeus mitattu 650b- vai 700c-kiekoilla ja  millasilla renkailla (tai bb dropin määrän)?



En kyllä osaa sanoa, mutta hyvin vahvasti veikkaan että 700cc kiekoilla ja paksummilla kumeilla on mitattu. Noiden BB mitta ilmotetaan muutenkin harvinaisemmalla tavalla. 

Erikoisesti on tässä viimesen vuoden sisään useammalta valmistajalta tullut titaaninen versio gravelgrinderista. Oma päätös siirtyä teräksestä titaaniin johtuu pitkälti siitä, että tuo on hieman huolettomampi talvella, sekä uusi materiaali houkuttaa. 

Satulaputken suuruudesta en oo niin huolissaan, tuskin sitä edes huomaa enää jos alle laittaa +40mm kumia tubelessina. Ja onhan noita kaikenmaailman flex kuituputkia saatavilla jos alkaa ahistaa. Inline tolppa kyllä ihmetyttää kieltämättä tossa setupissa.

----------


## Jami2003

> Kyllä tämä topic on aloittu 2013. No tosin toukokuussa vasta, mutta eräs toinen topic jo helmikuussa ja mainintoja on aiempaakin. Että sikäli.



Täällä ollaan oltu selvästi edelläkävijöitä. Joku harmaa muistikuva olisi että markkinavoimat alkoivat enemmän puhumaan gräveleistä joskus 2015???

----------


## misopa

Mitä, mitä!? Tuoreempaa skeneä mitä läskipyöräily? Millos tämä ilmiö menee ohi ja tulee joku uus kova juttu  :Hymy: 

Ja ettei ot:lle karkaa, niin laitetaan kuva Revoltista, kun sillä on nyt reilu viikko rällätty.

----------


## stenu

> Täällä ollaan oltu selvästi edelläkävijöitä. Joku harmaa muistikuva olisi että markkinavoimat alkoivat enemmän puhumaan gräveleistä joskus 2015???



Joo me oltiin JackOjan kanssa skenessä inessä ennenkuin skeneä edes oli - ainakaan Suomessa. Tässä tämä näköjään 10.2.2013 aloittamani ketju, jonka alkupää on jossain määrin hupaisaa luettavaa nyt  :Leveä hymy: 





> Millos tämä ilmiö menee ohi ja tulee joku uus kova juttu



Johan tässä viritellään tätä #tracklocross- ja FGGG-buumia, paluuta pyöräily todellisille juurille ja kiinteävälitteiseen low-tech-hypeen.  :Vink:

----------


## Plus

> Ja ettei ot:lle karkaa, niin laitetaan kuva Revoltista, kun sillä on nyt reilu viikko rällätty.



Hieno. Mistä hommasit matalamman ohjainlaakerin yläkartion?

----------


## misopa

> Hieno. Mistä hommasit matalamman ohjainlaakerin yläkartion?



Kiitos. Yläkartio on lainattu Trekin Farleysta, FSA:n tekele mikä tuli runkosetin mukana. Täytyy hommata jostain vastaava Farrikkaan tilalle, kun hankikelit lähestyy.


En muuten ymmärrä, miksi noihin pitää laittaa niin korkeita tötteröitä. Niitä ei käsittääkseni lasketa edes stackkiin mukaan. Tuossa voi äkkiä olla eroja eri pyörävalmistajien välillä, kun osa käyttää matalampaa n. 1cm korkuista ja osa 2,5cm. Vertaile siinä sitten ohjaamon korkeutta netissä speksatessa  :Hymy: 

Revolttia päivitetty tuon lisäksi myös stemmillä, Panaracerin GK 38 slikseillä ja uudella kampisarjalla, jotta sain tehomittauksen. Rattaat edessä tällä hetkellä 48-36t, mikä vaikuttaa oikein toimivalta yhdistelmältä takapakan ollessa 11-34t.

Uudet 25mm sisäleveät kiekotkin on tilattu LB:ltä. Nuo orkkiskiekot laitan sitten mahdollisesti nastakumeille. Muuta päivitystä tuo ei mielestäni tarvitse. Shimanon R8000 sarja kera RX- takavaihtajan on kyllä timanttista settiä. 

Ai niin, ehkä tanko menee vielä vaihtoon, 44cm on makuuni ehkä hiukan turhan leveä. Mutta kattoo nyt.

Pyörältä sain mitä halusinkin. Todella mukavakyytinen soralla ja sen semmoisella, eikä maantielläkään ei ole keskinopeudet pudonneet vs. Ex-SuperSix Evo.

----------


## Mohkku

> Palautetaan ketju ruotuun. Varsin komia päivä gravel touhuihin tänään. Mun gravel pyöränä toimii vm 2013 Kona Rove, ajalta ennen kuin gravel grinding termiä oli Suomessa lanseerattu.



Konallakin oli vaikeuksia päättää, mihin Rove pitäisi luokitella. 2013 se oli cyclocross, 2014-5 freerange ja siitä eteenpäin ties mitä multipurposea. Ainakin Bikeshop kuitenkin tiesi jo tuolloin cyclocross-buumin keskellä nimetä mainoksissaan nuo graveleiksi. Toki etenkin tuolloin cyclon ja gravelin ero oli olematon, mutta jälkiviisaana voi todeta gravelin ajatuksen olleen oikea useimmille cyclolla ajaville. Harva kun cyclocross-nimistä lajia ajaa.

----------


## Jami2003

Joo kyllä Rove ehdottomasti minusta graveli on nykypäivänä. Sehän menee kuin juna ja ohjaus on jäykkä kuin ratakisko. Hieno ja mukava joka paikan höylä mutta leikkisyys ja ketteryys ei mahdu Roven kanssa samaan lauseeseen.

----------


## Jami2003

Eikös nämä monster-crossit ole myös vähän tavallaan vain eräs gravelin alalaji...

----------


## stenu

> ^Vois speksata eri alaryhmän "kevyt-ketterä-gravel"



Eli cyclocross  :Hymy: 

Ehkä se seuraava buumi on siinä. Hel CX -kausi alkaa kohtapuoliin ja mikään ei estä tulemasta gravelien kanssa viivalle. Jos haluaa kehittää omia ajotaitojaan, krossikisoihin osallistuminen tekee sitä satavarmasti. Omaa täysiä ajaessa sieltä jostain jaksamisen ja osaamisen äärirajoilta löytää ihan uusia puolia sekä itsestään että pyörästään. Vahva suositus.

----------


## Mohkku

> Eikös nämä monster-crossit ole myös vähän tavallaan vain eräs gravelin alalaji...



Käytännössä kyllä, teoriassa taitaa olla jonkinlainen väliinputoajien luokka, kun ei niitä millään yhtenäisellä nimellä markkinoida. Mutta markkinointiosastoilla taatusti monsterien potentiaalia tutkitaan. Kun niihin otetaan vielä jousitus mukaan ja laitetaan alle 29x2,2" renkaiden sijaan suoraan plussakumit, saadaan pyöräkuumeisten speksaaminen ihan uuteen ulottuvuuteen nykyiseen verrattuna. Mielikuvat saadaan jostain maailman ympäri huonoja teitä pitkin oravanpyörästä vapaana polkevasta elämäntapainkkarista, johon kaikki lentokoneen käyttöä muodikkaasti välttelevät haluavat samaistua ja se on siinä. Se, että työmatka jopa Suomen talvessa onnistusi kevyemmälläkin kalustolla, ei merkkaa mitään tässä markkinaraossa.

----------


## JackOja

> Eikös nämä monster-crossit ole myös vähän tavallaan vain eräs gravelin alalaji...



Vai olisiko se sittenkin cyclocrossin alalaji  :Sekaisin: 
Monstercrosseista puhuttiin jo cyclocross- aikoina ja gravelin alalaji voisi pikemminkin olla monstergravel. Sellaisesta fillariesimerkkinä All-Cityn Gorilla Monsoon vaikkapa.

----------


## Jami2003

Mä taas luulen että toi gravel on ainakin Suomessa se alkuperäinen pyöräilyn laji josta kaikki muut pyöräilyt on alalajeja. 

Jo isoisä aikoinaan ajeli sorateitä monenkymmenen kilometrin riiuu ja tanssireissuille

----------


## Plus

> Revolttia päivitetty tuon lisäksi myös stemmillä, Panaracerin GK 38 slikseillä ja uudella kampisarjalla, jotta sain tehomittauksen. Rattaat edessä tällä hetkellä 48-36t, mikä vaikuttaa oikein toimivalta yhdistelmältä takapakan ollessa 11-34t.
> 
> Uudet 25mm sisäleveät kiekotkin on tilattu LB:ltä. Nuo orkkiskiekot laitan sitten mahdollisesti nastakumeille. Muuta päivitystä tuo ei mielestäni tarvitse. Shimanon R8000 sarja kera RX- takavaihtajan on kyllä timanttista settiä. 
> 
> Ai niin, ehkä tanko menee vielä vaihtoon, 44cm on makuuni ehkä hiukan turhan leveä. Mutta kattoo nyt.



Hyvin pitkälti samat päivitykset mitä omaani olen tehnyt. Läpiakselit ja satulan vaihdoin myös. LB WR38:t kiinnostaisi myös toisiksi kiekoiksi, vaikka orkkiskuitukiekot ovat mielestäni todella hyvät nekin. Vannoutuneena Campagnolo-miehenäkin voin sanoa että R8000 toiminta on kyllä hemmetin hyvää, ja parani vielä kun vaihtoi kammetkin R8000 46-36:een ja ketjun Shimanoon.

Jos myyt tankoa, voin ostaa... Vaihtaisin L-koon 46 cm tangon mielellään 44cm tankoon.  :Vink:

----------


## paaton

> Hieno. Mistä hommasit matalamman ohjainlaakerin yläkartion?



Toneilla on noita hyllyssä. Ihme kyllä kävi omaankin beehohon nätisti. Kumihuulet ja kaikki.

----------


## misopa

> Hyvin pitkälti samat päivitykset mitä omaani olen tehnyt. Läpiakselit ja satulan vaihdoin myös. LB WR38:t kiinnostaisi myös toisiksi kiekoiksi, vaikka orkkiskuitukiekot ovat mielestäni todella hyvät nekin. Vannoutuneena Campagnolo-miehenäkin voin sanoa että R8000 toiminta on kyllä hemmetin hyvää, ja parani vielä kun vaihtoi kammetkin R8000 46-36:een ja ketjun Shimanoon.
> 
> Jos myyt tankoa, voin ostaa... Vaihtaisin L-koon 46 cm tangon mielellään 44cm tankoon.



Hieno kampe sielläkin  :Hymy: 

Miksi muuten vaihdoit nuo läpiakselit toisiin?

Minulle on tulossa juurikin nuo WR38:t. Vakiot on ihan jees kyllä. Ajattelen kokeilla kaksien kiekkojen taktiikkaa ja keveneehän nuo hiukan samalla, vaikka leveys ja korkeus kasvaakin.

Tanko menee varmaankin vaihtoon, jahka saan jostain samanlaisen tilalle 40cm leveänä. Tykkään kyllä muuten tuosta mallista. Täytyy kysyä melkein tuolta pyörän ostopaikasta, että saisivatko hommattua. Esim. Belgiassa on Giantilla verkkokauppa, mutta eivät myy/toimita ulkomaille. Mutta laitan vaikka yv:tä, mikäli tanko vapautuu.

----------


## Plus

^ Vaihdoin läpiakselit ihan esteettisistä syistä pelkällä kuusiokolokannalla varustettuihin. Lähtihän siinä toki painoakin hieman.

----------


## narg

Oliko Reilly Gradientin toimitusaika kuinka pitkä? Yritin saada sieltä vastausta, mutta eivät vastaa spostiin.

----------


## Rosco

No sanoisin että ainakin kuukauden, ite tilasin siis ton pyörän jo heinäkuun alussa ja vielä odotellaan. Omalla kohdalla epäilen ton grx:än toimitusaikoja, että viivästyttävät. Näissä pikkuputiikeissa tuskin pitelevät kovin suurta varastoa, (etenkään eri osasarjoista) joten odotusajat voi olla pitkiä.

----------


## stenu

Megapostausvaroitus eilisen huippufiiliksistä johtuen. Hypätkää yli, jos ette jaksa lukea  :Hymy: 

Olihan aikamoista rymistelyä eilinen Fiskars Gravel. Reitti oli huippuhyvä, vaihteleva ja yllättävän raskas. Haastavuutta ajatellen oli suunnilleen Fiskarsin kaikki sepelisimmät ja lentohiekkaisimmat pätkät saatu mahdutettua reitille, mutta tasapainottamassa oli myös hienoa sileätä sorabaanaakin. Pääasiassa mentiin metsäteillä metsän keskellä eli Länsi-Uusimaan hienoista peltomaisemista ei juuri päässyt nauttimaan, eikä toisaalta niitä maisemia hirveästi olis ehtinyt seurailemaankaan.

Kärki tykitti heti startista sellasta kyytiä, että mulla ei ollut toivoakaan jäädä roikkumaan peesiin edes vähäksi matkaa. Mulla oli ekan tunnin keskari 30 km/h ja koko kisan ajonaikainen keskari 25 km/h. Kärjellä koko kisan keskari se 30 km/h. Elämäni eka pyöräkisapodium, 2. M50-sarjassa, mutta sarjassa oli kolme osallistujaa eli podiumpaikka oli varmistettu maaliin ajamalla. Miesten kokonaistulosten 17. sija vähän yllätti. Luulin, että taakse olis jäänyt paljon vähemmän kuskeja.

Jos vertaa omavauhtisiin nautiskelulenkkeihin, niin muuttuu toi gravel grinding vähän eri lajiksi, kun ripustetaan numerolappu tankoon. Ainakin jos kyseessä on tollanen gg-kisaksi lyhyehkö alle 100 km reitti, jolloin siitä tulee kuin ylipitkä cx-kisa. Oikeasti pitkät kisat saattaa olla eri luontoisia. Aika paljon näytti olevan teknistä murhetta; renkaita, ketjuja pakan ja pinnojen välissä jne. Oma pyörä toimi ilman ongelmia. Kerran osuin johonkin isompaan kiveen juuri, kun olin vaihtamassa edestä ja vaihtaja heivas pompusta ketjun ison rattaan yli, mutta se palas ruotuun vaihtajan avustuksella eli ei tarvinnut sen vuoksi pysähtyä. Juomapulloja näky jääneen matkanvarrelle ja välillä pullosta juominen oli haastavaa eli juomareppu olis ihan perusteltu vaihtoehto.

Eilisen kokemuksen perusteella eli ainakin kuivalla kelillä mini-V:t toimi enemmän kuin riittävän hyvin. Alamäissä ei juuri kannattannut jarrutella, muutoin tipahti porukasta, joten alamäet paukuteltiin 40-50 km/h. Huiput mulla näytti olleen 57 km/h, sepelillä. Hätäisimmät jarrutukset oli parin alamäen jälkeen, kun tuli kiinni oleva puomi yllättäen vastaan. Renkaiden pidosta oli pysähtymisnopeus kiinni noissa tilanteissa. Kaiken kaikkiaan vauhti oli sen verran kova, että vähän siinä oman itseluottamuksen äärirajoilla mentiin ajoittain. Se, että oli alla pyörä, jonka käyttäytymiseen voi luottaa, helpotti merkittävästi. Gravan etuhaarukka toimi loistavasti, jousti sen verran, että kädet ei väsyneet oikeastaan lainkaan, mutta oli sen verran tukeva, että ei pelottanut kovemmissakaan vauhdeissa. Ainoa ton teräshaarukan miinus on vähän reilun 300 gramman painoero kokokuituiseen. Selkä sensijaan väsyi ja jossain kohden kramppaskin aika ikävästi. Kuituista satulatolppaa vois kokeilla.

Nyt jos lähtisin speksaamaan gravelraaseria, niin kolme asiaa olisi yli muiden: 1. mukavuus, 2. keveys, 3. hallittavuus kovassa vauhdissa. Näin ei enää ihan nuorena poikana aika kovilla oli kroppa, kun alusta oli enemmän tai vähemmän röykkyistä koko ajan ja maastopyöräilystä poiketen lähestulkoon koko ajan piti polkea satulasta ja aika iso osa kisan rasituksesta johtui siitä tärinästä. Eli mun tapauksessa, mitä mukavampi pyörä, sitä nopeampi. Rosteri-Cyclossa on muutamia KVA:n putkien aiheuttamia rajoitteita, joiden vuoksi sen takapää ei ole ihan yhtä mukava kuin vanhan Gunnarin. Epäilisin, että suurin ero tulee siitä, että rosterisatulaputket on käytännössä kaikki vaan toisesta päästä ohennettuja ja 0,6 mm seinämällä. Crosshairsin OX Platinum -satulaputki on kaksoisohennettu ja muistaakseni 0,45 mm. Pieneltä kuulostava ero, mutta vaikuttaa yllättävän paljon siihen, miten satulaputki pääsee joustamaan. Seatstaytten ulkohalkaisijoissa on myös pieniä eroja. Gunnarin seatstayt on alapäästä vähän ohkaisemmat, mutta sillä uskoisin olevan pienempi vaikutus.

No keveyden etu on itsestäänselvyys ja keveyden arvioiminenkin on helppoa; mitä vähemmän painoa ylämäissä, sitä vähemmän energiaa niihin kuluu ja sitä ketterämpää pyörää on käsitellä. Vaaka kertoo faktat, joten siitä ei sen enempää. Hallittavuus kovassa vauhdissa onkin sitten hankalampi asia ja siihen vaikuttaakin käytännössä kaikki. Geometria ehkä tärkein koska siihen ei jälkeenpäin voi vaikuttaa. Jousitus eittämättä parantaisi hallittavuutta, mutta lisäisi myös painoa ja siihen ei luonne oikein anna periksi, joten riittävä jousto pitää saada aikaiseksi muilla keinoin. Toisaalta "passiivijousituksessa" liiallinen jousto kääntyy luultavasti itseään vastaan eli tässä kohtaa mukavuus ja hallittavuus ehkä vähän taistelee toisiaan vastaan.

Tubelisoituja Steilacoomeja parempia renkaita en ehkä tolle reitille keksi. Eivät puhjennet eli olivat riittävän kestävät tubelessrenkaiksi ohuista kyljistä huolimatta. Vaikka takarengas oli jo puoliksi kulunut, niin pito riitti putkelta ajettavissa ylämäissä ja alamäissä ei tullut missään kohtaa renkaiden takia turvaton olo. Kiekoista on vähän vaikea sanoa. Vaihdoin ennen kisaa Steilacoomit ykköskrossikiekoille, joissa on Hedin Belgium Plussat vanteina ja Sapim Sprintit. Ne on jäykät, nopeat ja kestävät, mutta vähemmän mukavat kuin mun muut kiekot, joissa on matalaprofiilisempia WTB:n CrissCrosseja DT Revoilla kasattuna. Ne olisivat olleet mukavammat, mutta toisaalta niistä olen saanut pariinkin otteeseen pinnoja poikki rauhallisemmillakin lenkeillä tän kesän aikana.

1x- vs 2x-keskusteluun en eilisen perusteella osaa sanoa mitään. Ajelin suurimman osan kisaa 1x-Spacechickenin kanssa samaa matkaa ja välitykset näytti riittävän ja vaihteet toimivan. Mulla oli koko skaala 36/32-46/12 käytössä. Suht tiheä pakka helpotti peesissä ajamista, koska peesatessa vauhti on helposti vähän joko hitaampaa tai kovempaa kuin oma ideaali ja silloin pienemmät pykälät helpotti sopivan välityksen hakemista. Toisaalta reitti oli alustalta ja profiililta niin vaihteleva, että vaihteita joutui vaihtamaan koko ajan ja iso osa matkasta tuli ajettua varmaan "väärällä" vaihteella. Sähköt olis pop, ei väsyisi vaihtajasormet.

Arvatenkin täysmatkalla olleista pyöristä suurin osa oli levyjarrullisia kuitupyöriä, mikä varmaan olis se helppo ratkaisu. Sellaisesta saa rittävän mukavan ja riittävän keveän. Vannejarrupyöriä ei ehkä ollut kuin kaksi, omani ja Samulionen Colnago. Mutta vähän jäi sellainen olo, että pitäisköhän vielä yksi teräsrunko teettää, sellainen gravelkisaoptimoitu.

----------


## Jami2003

Kiitos hyvästä rapsasta jos Samulione oli paikalla niin varmaan tulee videoitakin...

----------


## MRe

No hyvä ettei tullut lähdettyä, jos vauhti on ollut tuota luokkaa. Näköjään syytä ajella vain omassa seurassa ja kuplassa, niin ei reaalimaailma pääse häiritsemään  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Eikös tuo soralla kisaaminen ole ihan eri laji eli Gravel Racing eikä Gravel Grinding, joten ei kuulu tähän ketjuu se eikä siihen käytettävät fillarit  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jami2003

Joo kyllä minustakin gravel grinding touhu kuuluu paremminkin "brevet" luokkaan jossa ajellaan lähinnä itseä ja mahdollisesti jotain löysää aikarajaa vasten. Ja tapahtumat on yhdessä ajoa eikä kisaa...

----------


## stenu

"What is a Gravel Grinder? A Gravel Grinder *is a race or ride* that..."

Hyvänmielen tapahtuma toi Fiskars GG oli kaikkine oheistoimintoineen ja kärkeä lukuunottamatta nimenomaan itseään vastaan kisaamista. Sinne muodostui monenvauhtisia porukoita ja tuskin kovin moni yksin joutui ajelemaan. Kyllä mä suosittelen osallistumaan, vaikka chillaillen ajellen, ellei sitten numerolapusta ja ajanotosta maksaminen tunnu typerältä, jos ei meinaa edes itseään vastaan kisata. Tällaisiin ja muihin tapahtuminen osallistuminen antaa pidemmän päälle musta enemmän puhtia ja intoa harrastamiseen kuin mitä esim. kalustohankinnoilla saa aikaiseksi. Jos saa elää niin vanhaksi, että joskus istuu kiikkustuolissa muistelemassa elettyä elämää, niin väittäisin, että ei kukaan muistele, millaisia fillareita on elämänsä aikana omistanut, vaan sitä mitä niiden kassa on tehnyt. Money well spent, imo.

Oli muuten hyvä toi pullovinkki tossa linkin tekstissä. Mä tajusin matkalla olevani vähän uhkarohkea, kun olin yhden pullon taktiikalla liikkeellä pitääkseni ylimääräisen painon minimissä. Jos se olis huomaamatta tipahtanut, niin olis tullut kuiva ajo. Toinen teline ja pullo itsessään ei juuri mitään paina eli kaksi puolitäyttä pulloa ens kerralla.

----------


## paaton

Ja oman lyhyen kokemuksen mukaan 2x gravell kaipaa pitkähäkkisen vaihtajan, mikäli oikeasti ajetaan kovaa huonokuntosilla pätkillä. Tai sitten se kitkajarrullinen vaihtaja. 

Lyhythäkkisestä loppuu varat kesken, kun ajaa kovaa, eli pienellä takarattaalla, johonkin kunnon rynkytykseen. Sama juttu jos vaihtaa isolta pienelle, kun takana on pieni ratas käytössä.

----------


## Jami2003

^^ Joo missään tapauksessa ei ollut kritiikkiä tapahtumaa kohtaan. Niinhän mtb kisoissakin suurin osa nautiskelee ja ajaa itseään vastaan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Megapostausvaroitus eilisen huippufiiliksistä johtuen. Hypätkää yli, jos ette jaksa lukea



Oikein hyvä raportti. Tällaisia on mukavampi lukea, kuin pelkkiin netistä löytyviin spekseihin perustuvaa akateemista pohdiskelua.   :Vink: 




> Säästi minulta tukun rahaakin, huomasin ettei ainakaan kilpa/tapahtumagrävelöinti ole ollenkaan meikän laji, miksipä siis ainakaan hyvää fillaria laittamaan.



Älä nyt kerrasta hermostu. Noita tapahtumia voi ajella monella eri fiiliksellä, minulla on maastokisatkin ihan puhdasta nautiskelua kun en omaa kilpailuviettiä. Eikä se viimeiseen neljännekseen sijoittuminen häiritse yhtään.

Eli ei Stenun raportin takia tarvitse hylätä hyviä pyöräprojekteja.   :Cool:

----------


## Mohkku

Minulla ei ole minkäänlaista kiinnostusta lähteä porukoissa ajamaan, mutta se ei ole syy siihen, ettei aina voisi haavella ja jossain määrin jopa toteuttaa riittävän pyörän laittamista. Itsellenihän pyörä on tarkoitettu, ei ajoporukalle. Muutenkin ajot ovat pääasiassa gravelia, maantiepyöräilyä ja arkisia kauppamatkoja, joten se asettaa tiettyjä reunaehtoja hyvän määritelmälle ja kukkaro rajoittaa erikoistumista.

Peesataanko noissa gravel-tapahtumissa kuten maantiepyöräilyssä ja käytetäänkö siellä vastaavia käsimerkkejä yms. viestintää, ettei takaa tulevat törmäisi edessä ajaviin?

----------


## JackOja

Reeb Dirt Diggler. Aika nätti ja customoitavissa. Terästä tai tistkua, US-made. Ehkä kuitenkin liiaksi crossari tähän topicciin.

----------


## puppy

Pyöräilyhän perustuu suurimmaksi osaksi siihen että pitää olla se kylä siistein pyörä, kuten on autoilussa, onhan se sitä pohjimillaan isolle osalle, koska kyllä 1500 euron pyörällä 99 prosenttia pääsisi aivan tarpeeksi kovaa ja voisi laittaa vaikka 1500 bikefittiin ja koutsiin niin voisi saada sitä kautta parhaiten vauhtia.

Yleistys ja EI MILLÄÄN TAVOIN koske juuri sinua.

Loppujen lopuksi tärkeintähän on se että liikutaan sillä omalla ilolla vaikka Jopolla  Jos sitten tykkää laittaa napoihin 2k euroa niin ole hyvä. eihän se ole keneltäkään pois, samoin kun 150 euron gravel-kisaan osallistuminen, aina voi järjestää oman kisan ilmaiseksi.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nyt vasta tajusin että minähän olen ajanut koko ikäni väärin tai väärillä pyörillä. Ekan cyclon, Ridley Crossbown canti-jarruilla ostin vuonna 2004. Enkä ajanut kunnon CC ajoa varmaan kertaakaan. Jämsäläisiä hiekkateitä kiertelin Päijänteen ja Kankarisveden rannoilla. En kyllä tiennyt että se oli gravelointia. Pilkattiin vaan että nyt on CC-pyörä väärässä käytössä.  Nyt sitten Canyon Inflitellä ajellessa, käyttö onkin oikeaa ja hyväksyttyä, mutta nyt pilkataan että minulla onkin vääränlainen pyörä.   :Hymy:   :Hymy:

----------


## Teemu H

> Peesataanko noissa gravel-tapahtumissa kuten maantiepyöräilyssä ja käytetäänkö siellä vastaavia käsimerkkejä yms. viestintää, ettei takaa tulevat törmäisi edessä ajaviin?



Aika hurjalta kuulostaa ajaa isommassa porukassa möykkyisellä soratiellä yli kolmenkympin keskareilla  :No huh!:

----------


## LJL

> Aika hurjalta kuulostaa ajaa isommassa porukassa möykkyisellä soratiellä yli kolmenkympin keskareilla



Gräveltämisessä sananparsi "mi casa su casa" saa kokonaan uuden merkityksen

----------


## Mohkku

Kuulemma porukkalenkkien keskareissa peesaushyöty on merkittävä ja jos ei peesata, 30 on minun mielestäni todella kova nopeus. Etenkin, kun varmasti jossain paikassa joutuu hidastelemaankin tien kunnon takia. Mutta suurin osa lenkistä lienee silti ihan hyväkuntoista soratietä, ei möykkyistä soratietä. 

Ei varmaan puolen metrin päässä ajeta, kuten asfaltilla pahimmillaan, mutta millaisissa porukoissa siellä sitten liikutaan?

----------


## stenu

^ Jos sä puhut nyt Fiskarsin GG:stä, niin 92 km reitistä oli arviolta ehkä n. 8 km asfalttia, 3 km hyväkuntoista hiekkaulkoilutietä, 30 km vaihtelevakuntoista kaksikaistaista autoille tarkoitettua hiekkatietä ja loput erilaatuista metsätietä, välillä vähän sileämpää, välillä vähän vähemmän sileätä ja välillä todella vähän sileätä. Metsäteistä ehkä vajaa kymmenisen kilsaa oli sellaista, mihin oli ajettu karkeaa 2,5-senttistä sepeliä. Paikoitellen oli myös cx-taitoja vaativia upottavia hiekkapätkiä ja ainakin yksi isokivinen alamäki. Nousumetrejä Stravan mukaan reilu 1100. Viime viikon sateiden jäljiltä oli myös sadeuria mäissä jonkin verran.

Kärkikuskit, jotka ajaa kovaa, ajaa ihan oikeasti todella kovaa, vaikka siellä kyllä peesattiin. Peesaaminen ei tosin voi olla ihan samanlaista tappituntumalla ajamista kuin maantielenkeillä. Ei se siinä mielessä mun mielestä poikkea esim maastomaratoneista. Niissäkin kärkikuksit ajaa kovaa ja kyllä niissäkin peesataan siellä, missä siitä on hyötyä. On myös niitä lyhyempiä lenkkejä ja retkisarjaa tarjolla ja Fiskarsissa oli kyllä osallistujia ihan laidasta laitaan. Uskoisin, että kaikilla oli hyvä päivä. Eli mukaan vaan ajamaan, niin ei tartte täällä spekuloida.

Tossa Velobia-Pauluksen youtube-videossa jotain: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qX30cWcvAMg ja tulokset tuolla: https://www.webscorer.com/race?raceid=190614 niistä voi laskeskella erilaisten kuskien ja eri sarjoissa ajettuja vauhteja.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ihan pikkusesta mielenkiinnosta kysyn miten Avaruus kanan omistajat sen runkoa kuvaavat. Onko jäykkä ja kova kuin ratakisko vai on siinä hienostunutta tärinän suodatusta tarjolla kiekkokoossa 28"?

----------


## velib

Tuoreen avaruuskanan omistajana voin yrittää kommentoida. Kokemusta muista hiilikuitugraveleista ei ole, joten niihin en osaa vertailla. Teräksiseen Kona Roveen verrattuna tuo on kuitenkin jäykkä ja kova. Vaikka Rove onkin paksumpaa putkea, joustaa ainakin keula selkeästi siinä pehmentäen menoa. Sama yllätys tuli kun alumiinikeulalla ollut Whiten halpisläski vaihtui hiilikuituiseen Canyon Dudeen, Dude oli huomattavasti jäykempi, minkä huomasi paksuista renkaista huolimatta. Eli en ehkä odottaisi mukavuutta Space Chickeniltä, mutta ainakin 47mm kumeilla (650b byway) on sopivilla paineilla mukava. Ehkä joku enemmän hiilikuitupyöriä ajanut osaa vertailla paremmin.

----------


## Poy

Onko kukaan täällä vaihtanut tai mahdollisesti vaihtamassa shimanon ultegraa/105/tiagra/... takavaihtajaa tuohon uuteen GRX RD-RX812 vaihtajaan?
https://www.rosebikes.fi/shimano-grx...size=long+cage

Ymmärränkö tuosta oikein että esim. omaan 105 osasarjan pakan tilalle menisi xt:n 11-42 pakka? En ole nyt vielä varma vaihdosta, mutta jos vaihdan, niin mahdollisimman pienillä muutoksilla (pakka ja takavaihtaja pakollisest kuten myös edestä 2x vaihta pois). Toimiiko 105 vaihtajanvivut tuon kanssa?
Entä jos kampina on FSA Omega 46/30, niin saako tuohon jonkun järkevän eturattaan paikolleen?

----------


## PatilZ

Näin soranjauhannan osalta nöösinä en ymmärrä motiivia vaihtaa takavaihtajaa. Ymmärtäisin kyllä halun kampisarjan vaihtoon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Fuuga

> Näin soranjauhannan osalta nöösinä en ymmärrä motiivia vaihtaa takavaihtajaa. Ymmärtäisin kyllä halun kampisarjan vaihtoon.



Mä ymmärrän jos vanha ei toimi niin kuin pitäisi. Katselin vain tuota uutta, että siinä taitaa tulla yksi ylimääräinen nivel. Vai tulkitsinko väärin? Onko toi nyt parempi kuin esim. pitkähäkkinen 'nykyinen' malli?

----------


## LJL

Asetoni ja Asetoni oli saanut Exploron etuvaihtajan vaijerivedon elvytettyä, ryssimisestä aiheutuneet kustannukset 81€. Positiivisesti ajateltuna ollaan tukevasti alle kaulaputken lyhennyksen ryssimisestä aiheutuneiden kustannusten. Enää kuumottava satulatolpan säätö ja kiristys, ketjun asennus, vaihteiden säätö ja ajoasennon säädöt. Paljon on hommaa rungon vaihdossa vaikka OjaBauerin mielestä vain vähän.

----------


## Privileged

Noni, sittenhän kerkiät vielä hyvin Dirty Sipoon lähtöviivalle 👌

----------


## LJL

> Noni, sittenhän kerkiät vielä hyvin Dirty Sipoon lähtöviivalle 



Huh huh, tapahtumaa pukkaa  :Leveä hymy:  Kalenterissa on nyt alustavasti TdT 8h cyclo/gravel sekä Lieto. Voisihan sitä tietysti vaimolta kysäistä...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kovasti polttelis Planet-X:n tarjous Space Chicken. L vai XL 186/88 mitoilla?

----------


## paaton

> Huh huh, tapahtumaa pukkaa  Kalenterissa on nyt alustavasti TdT 8h cyclo/gravel sekä Lieto. Voisihan sitä tietysti vaimolta kysäistä...



Joo, sinne vaan. Osoitellaan sitten sun pyörää "sää vedät"  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Kovasti polttelis Planet-X:n tarjous Space Chicken. L vai XL 186/88 mitoilla?



Minulla käy aina välillä sama mielessä, mutta sitten aina muistaa, että se on planetx ja pirun painavakin. Eli mistään hienosta jäykästä ja smoothista rungosta ei varmaan tarvitse haaveilla.

----------


## Poy

> Näin soranjauhannan osalta nöösinä en ymmärrä motiivia vaihtaa takavaihtajaa. Ymmärtäisin kyllä halun kampisarjan vaihtoon.



Siis onnistuuko ilman vaihtajan vaihto 105:lla 2x 11-34 -> 1x 11-42? Ei mitään muuta tarvetta vaihtaa takavaihtajaa. Toki voishan tuota 1x 11-34 eka kokeilla. Ainakin nyt kaikkia vaihteita ei voi käyttää kun ketju hankaa pakan ääripäässä etuvaihtajaan. Tämä ollut siis pyörässä uudesta asti. Ite en ala tuota etuvaihtajaa säätämään (tappelemaan), jos tuo ei ole normaalia niin voin toki mainita tuosta ensihuollossa.

----------


## JackOja

^säätökysymys, ei sen kuulu hangata. Tai ethän aja ketjut ristissä?

Et tarvitse uutta takavaihtajaa tai 1x -systeemiä tuon takia.

Etuvaihtajan säätötopicceja on monta. Ihan helppo homma.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Minulla käy aina välillä sama mielessä, mutta sitten aina muistaa, että se on planetx ja pirun painavakin. Eli mistään hienosta jäykästä ja smoothista rungosta ei varmaan tarvitse haaveilla.




Tätä minullakin mielessä kun riisuin ostohousut jaloista. Olisihan se ollut halpa Sramin Force ja ajettavat kiekot kotiin tuotuna alle tonniviiden sadan.

----------


## paaton

> ^säätökysymys, ei sen kuulu hangata. Tai ethän aja ketjut ristissä?
> 
> Et tarvitse uutta takavaihtajaa tai 1x -systeemiä tuon takia.
> 
> Etuvaihtajan säätötopicceja on monta. Ihan helppo homma.



Taitaa aika herkästi hangata 2x ja 34t pakalla jossain laidassa, vaikka varmasti saakin säädettyä. Eli ristissä ajosta tietysti kyse. Olisiko tuossa yksi syy, miksi shimano muutti rattaiden väliä r8000 kammissa?

----------


## Poy

> ^säätökysymys, ei sen kuulu hangata. Tai ethän aja ketjut ristissä?
> 
> Et tarvitse uutta takavaihtajaa tai 1x -systeemiä tuon takia.



Isoimmalla eturattaalla hankaa, kun yrittää laittaa jotain pienempää välitystä, useampi ratas takapakasta. Taas pienellä eturattaalla hankaa kun yrittää isompaa välitystä laittaa takapakasta. Käytännössä jos tulee isolla eturattaalla ylämäkeen ja jos haluaa säilyttää melkein saman kadenssin niin sitten menee vaihteiden värkkäämiseksi.

Voitko vinkata mikä pakka (esim. 11-42) toimii tuon kanssa vai tarkoititko että 1x 11-34 toimii?

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Isoimmalla eturattaalla hankaa, kun yrittää laittaa jotain pienempää välitystä, useampi ratas takapakasta. Taas pienellä eturattaalla hankaa kun yrittää isompaa välitystä laittaa takapakasta. Käytännössä jos tulee isolla eturattaalla ylämäkeen ja jos haluaa säilyttää melkein saman kadenssin niin sitten menee vaihteiden värkkäämiseksi.
> 
> Voitko vinkata mikä pakka (esim. 11-42) toimii tuon kanssa vai tarkoititko että 1x 11-34 toimii?



Ja edessä oli 46/30 -eiköhän perussyy värkkäämisen tarpeelle ole suuressa eturattaiden kokoerossa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Minulla käy aina välillä sama mielessä, mutta sitten aina muistaa, että se on planetx ja pirun painavakin. Eli mistään hienosta jäykästä ja smoothista rungosta ei varmaan tarvitse haaveilla.



No mikä on pirun painava. Ei kai voi odottaa, että tuohon rahaan saa jonkun Openin painoisen rungon. Sinänsä tuo ei vaikuta sen painavammalta kuin jotkut isojen valmistajien peruskuiturungot, joihin kasatut fillarit on 2x kalliimpia.

----------


## paaton

> No mikä on pirun painava. Ei kai voi odottaa, että tuohon rahaan saa jonkun Openin painoisen rungon. Sinänsä tuo ei vaikuta sen painavammalta kuin jotkut isojen valmistajien peruskuiturungot, joihin kasatut fillarit on 2x kalliimpia.



Minä ehkä vertaan tuota nykyiseen trekin alu cycloon, johon verrattuna erot jäävät aika pieniksi.

----------


## Padex

> Isoimmalla eturattaalla hankaa, kun yrittää laittaa jotain pienempää välitystä, useampi ratas takapakasta. Taas pienellä eturattaalla hankaa kun yrittää isompaa välitystä laittaa takapakasta. Käytännössä jos tulee isolla eturattaalla ylämäkeen ja jos haluaa säilyttää melkein saman kadenssin niin sitten menee vaihteiden värkkäämiseksi.
> 
> Voitko vinkata mikä pakka (esim. 11-42) toimii tuon kanssa vai tarkoititko että 1x 11-34 toimii?



Semmosen vaihtajan korvakkeeseen tulevan Roadlink-palikan kanssa saapi Shimanon 105- takavaihtajan pelaamaan ainakin 11-40-pakan kanssa.1x11-konversio siis. On kokemusta tuosta 11-40 9-pakalla ja 105- vaihtajalla ok. Ainut onkelma oli ketjun hakkaaminen chainstayhin, kun eihän se isolla vaihteella kireä ole kun ei vaihtajassa ole kiristäjää kuten Sramin vaihtajissa. 

Mieleen tulee kohdallasi myös sellainen halpa ratkaisu, että 8-ketjullisen Clariksen etuvaihtaja lienee leveempi. Toimiskohan se hankaamati? Tosin luulen, että säädöt kun tekee nykyisellä tarkadti, niin ei hanganne? Kun ei se ominaisuuskaan liene, että hankoo?

https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/...x-gravel-setup

----------


## velib

> Kovasti polttelis Planet-X:n tarjous Space Chicken. L vai XL 186/88 mitoilla?



Itse 181/87 ja L-koko oli oikeastaan ainoa vaihtoehto. Siihen vaihdoin tosin lyhyemmällä reachilla olevan tangon. Sinun mitoillasi valinta on tosiaan hieman haastava, XL on aika korkea, L taas noilla mitoilla ehkä hieman lyhyt. Jos tallista löytyy jo jokin droppitankoinen pyörä, kannattaa verrata siihen ja pohtia voiko stemmin/tangon avulla saada ajoasento sopivaksi. Jos joka tapauksessa haluaa asennon korkeaksi, on XL varmaan parempi vaihtoehto.





> Minulla käy aina välillä sama mielessä, mutta sitten aina muistaa, että se on planetx ja pirun painavakin. Eli mistään hienosta jäykästä ja smoothista rungosta ei varmaan tarvitse haaveilla.



Hieno ja jäykkä tuo mielestäni on, mutta smoothista en tiedä. Ostin tuon teräksisen Kona Roven pariksi, ja erot ovat selkeät painossa, jäykkyydessä, mukavuudessa ja geometriassa. Toki molemmilla voi ajaa yhtä tyytyväisenä sekä maantiellä että soralla. Maastossa Rove on mielestäni parempi korkeamman keskiön ja loivemman keulan takia, mutta harvemmin noista kumpaakaan tulee maastoon vietyä.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Oman m-kokoisen Avaruuskanan  paino henkilövaa'lla sylissä pitäen 8,8kg. Bywayn plussarenkailla, Forcella ja Mavicin Crossmax Pron maastokiekoilla. Hyvin kulkee ja on mukava.

----------


## Vivve

> Oman m-kokoisen Avaruuskanan  paino henkilövaa'lla sylissä pitäen 8,8kg. Bywayn plussarenkailla, Forcella ja Mavicin Crossmax Pron maastokiekoilla. Hyvin kulkee ja on mukava.



Eli siis pirun painava

----------


## Tukkasotka

Verrattuna mihin?

----------


## velib

Punnitsin omani, L-kokoinen Rival-osilla, Byway-renkailla ja alkuperäisillä (maasto)kiekoilla polkimineen 9,4 kg. Kevein omista pyöristäni, vaikkei mikään höyhenenkevyt.

----------


## LJL

> Eli siis pirun painava



Saman verran kuin mun ex-SwissCross. Se ei tuntunut mitenkään erityisen painavalta joskaan ei erityisen kevyeltäkään. Ehkä se ankkurius  alkoi jotenkin loppua kohti rasittaa vaikka pari ekaa ajokautta tuntui hyvältä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Oman m-kokoisen Avaruuskanan  paino henkilövaa'lla sylissä pitäen 8,8kg.



Mun Canyon on 9.2 kg, ja minusta se on tosi kevyt.   :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

FGGG-projekti nytkähti tänään eteenpäin kuin vahingossa. Sattu nimittäin kohdalle tommonen käytetty. Kotiutus LJL-tyylillä. Projektin loppuunsaattaminen saatta olla vähän suoraviivaisempaa, koska vaijereitakaan ei tule kuin yksi. Kovin kevyt tuskin silti tulee, mutta pieni pelko on p.......ä, että tulee mun pyöristä hauskin. (Ja Helsingin kaupungille tiedoksi, että hävisitte suolasodan. Antakaa palaa vaan, ei tunnu enää missään.)

----------


## huotah

> FGGG-projekti nytkähti tänään eteenpäin kuin vahingossa. Sattu nimittäin kohdalle tommonen käytetty. Kotiutus LJL-tyylillä. Projektin loppuunsaattaminen saatta olla vähän suoraviivaisempaa, koska vaijereitakaan ei tule kuin yksi. Kovin kevyt tuskin silti tulee, mutta pieni pelko on p.......ä, että tulee mun pyöristä hauskin. (Ja Helsingin kaupungille tiedoksi, että hävisitte suolasodan. Antakaa palaa vaan, ei tunnu enää missään.)



Taisit hakea tuon Töölöstä. Itse katselin samaa myynti-ilmoitusta ja mietin että josko hommaisi tuosta juniorille SSGG-aihion. Nyt voi sitäkin seurata sitten vierestä, mielenkiinnolla odottelen että millaisiin ratkaisuihin päädyt. Kuvia sitten tänne, pliis.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^^ Silmäkulmastakin valuu oikein onnenkyynel, kun sota on voitettu!

----------


## stenu

> Taisit hakea tuon Töölöstä. Itse katselin samaa myynti-ilmoitusta ja mietin että josko hommaisi tuosta juniorille SSGG-aihion. Nyt voi sitäkin seurata sitten vierestä, mielenkiinnolla odottelen että millaisiin ratkaisuihin päädyt. Kuvia sitten tänne, pliis.



Joo tai Töölö ystävällisesti toimitti tuon mulle duuniin. En taida jaksaa projisoida projektin etenemistä tänne, mutta lupaan laittaa kuvan kunhan saan valmiiksi. Ensin pitää saada inventoitua, mitä kaikkea löytyy varastosta ja mitä pitää hommata. Kiekot ainakin pitää kasata. Niihin osat niihin on tilattu jo Velobiasta. Fixed/fixed-napa eli vaparille ei anneta edes mahdollisuutta tän kanssa. (Jos joku vahingossa sattuu omistamaan ylimääräiset 130bcd nelikanttimaantiekammet, niin semmoiset kelpaisi..)

----------


## Pexi

Helvetin hyvä kuva!

----------


## Vivve

> Verrattuna mihin?



Saivartelin koska





> Minulla käy aina välillä sama mielessä, mutta sitten aina muistaa, että se on planetx ja pirun painavakin. Eli mistään hienosta jäykästä ja smoothista rungosta ei varmaan tarvitse haaveilla.

----------


## cuppis

> FGGG-projekti nytkähti tänään eteenpäin kuin vahingossa. Sattu nimittäin kohdalle tommonen käytetty. Kotiutus LJL-tyylillä. Projektin loppuunsaattaminen saatta olla vähän suoraviivaisempaa, koska vaijereitakaan ei tule kuin yksi. Kovin kevyt tuskin silti tulee, mutta pieni pelko on p.......ä, että tulee mun pyöristä hauskin. (Ja Helsingin kaupungille tiedoksi, että hävisitte suolasodan. Antakaa palaa vaan, ei tunnu enää missään.)



Onnittelut! Ite olen vuosikymmenen fiksitauon jälkeen  huomannut, että kiinteä on parhaillaan just hiekkateillä. Työmatkat tuleekin nykyään pääasiassa ajettua ulkoilureittejä pitkin. Asvaltilla tuntuu, että koko ajan on joko voima- tai pyöritysharjoitus meneillään. Hiekka/sorapohjaisilla nopeudet on alamäissä maltillisemmat ja pahimmissa ylämäissä voi jopa taluttaa.

Edit: laitanpa kuvan omastani

----------


## cuppis

^lukoilla mennään.
Kiitos, Steamrollerihan se.

----------


## Teemu H

> Eli siis pirun painava



Rahvaan 3T Exploro -versio Team Force Carbon painaa tehtaan kasaamana about nuo mainitut 8,5 kiloa, mutta onko se sitten niin kovin painava  :Sekaisin: 

Hammaslääkäreille ja lakimiehille on olemassa se LTD-runko. Sillä säästää pari-kolmesataa grammaa ja voi rakentaa haluamistaan hipo-osista kevyen kokonaisuuden.  :Leveä hymy: 

edit: Ai niin 47 mm kumit, niistä tulee puolisen kiloa ekstraa johonkin 32 milliseen verrattuna.

----------


## YocceT

^Rahvaan... kun hinta on 4,5 keur..

----------


## paaton

On kyllä veikeää kun juttu kääntyy pyörän painoon. Kysehän oli rungosta ja sen muistakin ominaisuuksista. Kokonaisen pyörän painolla on rungon kanssa hyvin vähän tekemistä.

----------


## LJL

> ^Rahvaan...



Tarkoitus on varmaan sanoa "rasvaan". Itsehän olen alustavasti lihava (ainakin pyöräilijäksi) mutta LTD-runko on laiha.

----------


## velib

Space Chickenin rungon ilmoitettu paino on 1250g M-koossa. Onko se paljon gravel-pyörälle? Exploron ”karvalakkimalli” on 1090g. Eri asia on toki mitä tuo 160g lisää hiilikuitua tekee muille ominaisuuksille, mutta painoero ei ole suuri. Luulen että paljon keveämpää ei tuohon rahaan saa. Toisaalta jos se on liikaa niin kannattaa tosiaan kohdistaa katseet muualle  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Onnittelut!...Edit: laitanpa kuvan omastani



Tänks. Tyylipuhdas yksilö on toi sun.

----------


## stenu

> Nyt voi sitäkin seurata sitten vierestä, mielenkiinnolla odottelen että millaisiin ratkaisuihin päädyt. Kuvia sitten tänne, pliis.



Mallailin aikani kuluksi. Perusratkaisut aikalailla tossa. Ohjaamo 2000-luvun maasto-osaa ja Gunnarissa aikoinaan ollut Vicious Cycles -krossikeula. Kovin montaa osaahan tosta ei sit enää puutukaan =) 

Jos tuntuu liian lyhyeltä noin, niin sitten pitää laittaa droppitanko ja kahvat ja juotatuttaa murhakontilla cantitapit taaksekin. Dropilla en aja ilman kahvoja ja kahvoja taas en laita ilman jarruja.

----------


## stenu

Ei tosta mikään keventelypyörä tule, vaikka noi mun varastolöydöt ei mitään käppää olekaan. Runko ei itseasiassa ollut ihan mahdoton vesijohtoputkimaineen omaavaksi 4130-rungoksi, tasan 2 kg. Originaalihaarukka kaulaputki jonkinverran lyhennettynä 900 g. Toi Vicious on reilu 100 g kevyempi. Ratanavat tulee eteen ja niistä tulee helposti parisen sataa grammaa ekstraa perusvaihdenapoihin verrattuna. Tanko on tietty droppitankoja kevyempi, mutta jos mä vertaan yksivaihde-Crosshairsiin (8,2-8,3 kg polkimineen) niin veikkaisin, että vähintään LJL:n edesmenneen Ritcheyn verran tulee painoa krossi- tai gg-renkaiden kanssa.

Mutta tietysti, kun kaiken tarpeettoman liikkuvan osan määrän pitää minimissä, niin painoa säästyy. Eli ihan ok euro/kg-lopputulos varmaan tulee  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

^ Mulla olisi tuohon just sopiva edullinen 700mm Mcfk hiilaristonga Fillaritorilla, sieltä voi vakoilla lisää ettei tule (jälleen kerran) banskua  :Vink:  Keveys on vain yksi puoli stongaa, ja mukavuus on toinen. Sama kuin rungossa. Toisaalta kokemus on osoittanut että mukava runko + epämukava stonga = ok, Ritsissä alumiinistonga ei aiheuttanut hampaiden tippumisia tai edes kariesta

----------


## stenu

Heh..hiilikuitutangon laittaminen tohon olis hiilikuitutangon rienaamista. Sitäpaitsi 25,4 mm standardista en luovu tässä pyörässä. Lisäksi tolla Kore Elite Koranium -tangolla on tunnearvoa, koska sen kanssa on jompi kumpi tyttäristä kiertänyt elämänsä ensimmäisen Tahko MTB:n joskus puolimiljoonaa vuotta sitten.

----------


## stenu

..sitäpaitsi kunnon bunnyhyppyihin tarvitaan pitkä stemmi ja kapea riseri: https://www.instagram.com/p/B1RIsMMFMSR/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

----------


## LJL

> Heh..hiilikuitutangon laittaminen tohon olis hiilikuitutangon rienaamista. Sitäpaitsi 25,4 mm standardista en luovu tässä pyörässä. Lisäksi tolla Kore Elite Koranium -tangolla on tunnearvoa, koska sen kanssa on jompi kumpi tyttäristä kiertänyt elämänsä ensimmäisen Tahko MTB:n joskus puolimiljoonaa vuotta sitten.



Ok, ehkä mä kauppaan sitä tuolle toiselle propellihattupäälle, tosin sille se on iiihan liian painava  :Vink:

----------


## Teemu H

> Tarkoitus on varmaan sanoa "rasvaan".



Auts, burn!  :Nolous: 

Ompi muuten tuo Forcen takavaihtaja kova syömään kauraa, aina saa olla puimassa saakeli  :Vihainen: 
Ehkä sorateillä ei normaalisti kasva ohra, mutta en minäkään kuin joskus ihan vähäsen poikkea viljelysaloille (en tietenkään tallo tulevaa mallasta). Ehkä nuo turhat kevennysreiät ovat syypäitä, ei vanhassa pyörässä muistaakseni noin paljoa korsia kerääntynyt pikkurattaisiin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

https://r2-bike.com/NINER-Frame-28-R...Grey-Camo-2019

Meinasin  jo tuon ostaa, mutta tuo keskiöratkaisu taitaa olla yhtä kuin jatkuvia ongelmia?

----------


## maapaa

> https://r2-bike.com/NINER-Frame-28-R...Grey-Camo-2019
> 
> Meinasin  jo tuon ostaa, mutta tuo keskiöratkaisu taitaa olla yhtä kuin jatkuvia ongelmia?



Eipä ole pressfitin kanssa ollut mitään ongelmia, kun ennen asennusta rotsauttaa rungon.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ 1400 € rungossa ei voi tarvita mitään metallin sorvaamista, että sen saa toimimaan.

----------


## stenu

No ainakin tossa sais paljon vastinetta rahoillensa...paljon rautaa siis  :Leveä hymy: 

Weight: about 2448g (frame size L), 636g (fork)

----------


## stenu

Yksi vannejarrujen ihan paras puoli on muuten se, että ne ei kelpaa enää kenellekään. Kun jengi ostaa levarikiimassaan uusia pyöriä, jää niiltä huippuhyviä kiekkoja tarpeettomaksi ja nekään ei sit kelpaa enää kenellekään. Huusin ebaystä 1-vaihteiseen tommoset jonkun sunnuntaikiekkoina olleet eli käytännössä ajamattomat Chris King R45/ Sapim CX Ray/ Hed Belgium -kiekot kotiin toimitettuna vähän alle 550 eurolla. High5Bikesista puolestaan fyndasin Eastonin SL90-vanneparin 96 eurolla. Yhden vanteen ovh 129 euroa siellä. Nyt alkaa olla kiekkoja ja vanteita vähintään seuraavan viiden vuoden tarpeiksi ja jos FGGG-homma toimii ja työmatkoilla tulee vanteita kulumaan vähemmän, niin noillahan saattaa ajella kymmenen vuotta..

Kyllä nyt kelpaa suristella gravelia tollakin.

----------


## maapaa

> ^ 1400 € rungossa ei voi tarvita mitään metallin sorvaamista, että sen saa toimimaan.



Itseasiassa nämä Ninerit ei mitään kovin erikoisia ole viimeistelyltä olleet mitä on tullut omistettua ja nähtyä.
Suosittelen käyttämään ainakin keskiömuhvin tarkastuksessa jos tällaisen ostaa.

----------


## Pexi

> ...jengi ostaa levarikiimassaan uusia pyöriä...



Levarikiima on ilmeisen vaikeasti havaittava tauti, miten se ilmenee? Sen olen havainnut, että jonkunlaista vanhassa roikkumista, laggardismia ja suoranaista levarivastustusta tuntuu olevan ihan sydämen palona ilmassa, mutta että ihan levarikiimaa olisi diagnosoitu... mutta voihan se ollakin, onhan ne niin räikeän sensuelleja ne levyt, jos niistä tykkää.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Itseasiassa nämä Ninerit ei mitään kovin erikoisia ole viimeistelyltä olleet mitä on tullut omistettua ja nähtyä.
> Suosittelen käyttämään ainakin keskiömuhvin tarkastuksessa jos tällaisen ostaa.



Hyvä tietää, niin osaa varoa Ninereita. Harmi sinänsä, kun tuo on muuten kivan näköinen ja kiinnikkeitä riittää.

----------


## Mohkku

> https://r2-bike.com/NINER-Frame-28-R...Grey-Camo-2019
> 
> Meinasin  jo tuon ostaa, mutta tuo keskiöratkaisu taitaa olla yhtä kuin jatkuvia ongelmia?



Mikä tuossa on niin erikoista, että haluat maksaa alennuksenkin jälkeen kohtalaisen paljon? Miksi esim. Konan jokin teräsmalli ei kelpaa?

----------


## JackOja

^voihan hienoudesta aina maksaa hieman extraa? Mulle kelpais jos tarttis.

Dresdenistä saisi happamia runkoja: Sour.Cycles. R2:n poijjaat on rakentanut aikas hipon tekeleen, niiden FB:ssa on voinut seurata.



Minua jäi eniten kiehtomaan uudella kaapelinvedolla tuunattu Forcen takavaihtaja, dorka kaapelinmutka on hävitetty, tahtoo!

----------


## BB Holland

> Kun perinteiseen CAAD5 alumiinirunkoon laittoi kompaktikammet ja kiekoille 28 mm Contit niin siitähän tuli maantiegravel. Muistelin että olisi ollut epämukava ajaa mutta ei tuo tuntunut pahalta edes Pikkalan kartanon mukulakivillä. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tämä kuva inspiroi viemään oman maasturimaantiekännärini samalle paikalle. Uudehko satula epämukava, ei muuta valittamista. Olin myös huomaavinani, että tiet ovat päällystettyjä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mikä tuossa on niin erikoista, että haluat maksaa alennuksenkin jälkeen kohtalaisen paljon? Miksi esim. Konan jokin teräsmalli ei kelpaa?



Ei tuo 853:sta hitsattu Konakaan hiilikuituhaarukalla näytä ihan ilmainen olevan. https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Rove-LT...ppa/pKOROVLTD/

----------


## LJL

Exploro alkaa olla pikkuhiljaa valmiina... Etuvaihtaja elvytettiin menestyksellisesti Astoneilla. Satulatolpan kiristys onnistui runkoa halkaisematta, lisäkatastrofien välttämiseksi hankin Bahcon 4-20 momenttiavaimen motonetistä (ehkä sen tarran voi kohta poistaa)



Lizard Skinsin 2,5mm tankoteippiä pistin paksusti "figure eightillä". Mcfk:n stonga tuntuu jo paikallaan erittäin mukavalta. SwissCrossista siirretty Ritcheyn Skyline -penkki ei ihan toivotusti keskustellut 3T:n tolpan kanssa, satulan alapinta ottaa kiinni tolpan ylimpänä olevaan kohtaan... Katsotaan tuleeko ongelmia.



Painoa tässä kokoonpanossa 1780g/pari Mcarbonin aerokiekoilla tuli 8,5kg. Mavicin Crossmax SL:illä ja kevyemmillä krossikumeksillä ollaan noin 8,2kg lukemissa. Kyllähän tuossa 2x-päivityksessä tuli ~300g turpaan, mutta aina ei innosta mennä grammanviilaus edellä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Pirun painava.

----------


## Mohkku

> Ei tuo 853:sta hitsattu Konakaan hiilikuituhaarukalla näytä ihan ilmainen olevan. https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Rove-LT...ppa/pKOROVLTD/



Eli haluat rungon olevan 853:sta ja se on tuossa houkuttimena. Ei esim juuri tietty geometria.

----------


## stenu

> Olin myös huomaavinani, että tiet ovat päällystettyjä.



Ajoit siinä tapauksessa väärää reittiä  :Hymy: . Toi sulkuylitys graveloidaan siten, että jos olet menossa idästä länteen, niin ensin ajetaan Nordic Aluminiumilta venäläisten tekemää mukulakivistä panssaritietä pitkin Pikkalan kartanolle ja sitten sululle kulkevaa peltotietä. Sulun ylityksen jälkeen jatketaan golfkentän eteläpuolelta Kopparnäsin ulkoilualeelle vievälle polulle. Ainoastaan golfkentälle vievä tie on asfalttia.

----------


## LJL

> Pirun painava.



Joo on siinä ylimääräistä mutta niin on kuskissakin  :Vink:  Tässä täytyy tietää että tämän projektin nettobudjettina oli noin 3000€ (joka pysyi aika hyvin kun huomioi myydyt vanhan rungon ja muut komponentit), jos laittaisi 1000-2000€ enemmän niin oltaisiin tietysti eri painolukemissa. Katsotaan nyt miltä tuo tuntuu ja sitten voi speksailla lisää, koitan pitää mielessä että kyse on kuitenkin mun treeni- ja työmatkarassista eikä sillä kisailla.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Dresdenistä saisi happamia runkoja: Sour.Cycles. R2:n poijjaat on rakentanut aikas hipon tekeleen, niiden FB:ssa on voinut seurata.



Dresden on hieno kaupunki ja dresdeniläiset (eli ne jotka siellä ovat pysyneet ja ehkä vielä enemmän ne jotka ovat sinne muuttaneet) ovat hienoja ihmisiä - mutta eihän tuo ole "Gravel Grinding" -fillari! Sour Cycleshän kertoo sen ihan suoraan "KATEGORIE: ROAD+"

https://sour.bike/shop/komplettraede...ttrad-clueless 

(Paljon hienoja kuvia, mutta aika vähän tekstiä; ehkä blogeista (tai sieltä FB:stä) löytyy enemmän taustoitusta, valaisevaa selitystä ja kiinnostusta herättäviä perusteluja?)


PS En ole immuuni sille pyöränhankintakuumelle minäkään, vaikka kaikkeen mahdolliseen mitä voi kuvitella ajavani onkin jo enemmän kuin vain asiansa toimittava fillari olemassa.

----------


## JackOja

> ...mutta eihän tuo ole "Gravel Grinding" -fillari! Sour Cycleshän kertoo sen ihan suoraan "KATEGORIE: ROAD+"
> .



Mun oli pakko laittaa se tähän topicciin kun "ROAD+" -topiccia ei ole erikseen olemassa enkä uskalla sellaista aloittaa. Sellanen FGGG-topiccikin olis kiva. Tai cyclocross. Jos ylläpidon koviksella olis tilaa.

----------


## stenu

> Sen olen havainnut, että jonkunlaista vanhassa roikkumista, laggardismia ja suoranaista levarivastustusta tuntuu olevan ihan sydämen palona ilmassa..



Jos minusta puhut, niin pitää paikkansa, mutta ainoastaan omien (graveli)fillareitteni osalta. Syitä on puitu täällä niin moneen otteeseen, että toisto lienee tarpeetonta. Jos tykkäisin teräspyörien sijaan ajella kuitupyörillä, suhtautuisin jarruasiaankin toisella tapaa ja sydämen palosta ei kuitenkaan ole kyse vaan ainoastaan käytännön asioista.

Levarikiima on todellisuutta ja se, että pyöräilijät vaihtavat jopa erinomaisen hyviä vannejarrullisia pyöriään levyjarrullisiin vain sen vuoksi, että vannejarrut on luddiittia ja out of fashion.

----------


## BB Holland

> Ajoit siinä tapauksessa väärää reittiä . Toi sulkuylitys graveloidaan siten, että jos olet menossa idästä länteen, niin ensin ajetaan Nordic Aluminiumilta venäläisten tekemää mukulakivistä panssaritietä pitkin Pikkalan kartanolle ja sitten sululle kulkevaa peltotietä. Sulun ylityksen jälkeen jatketaan golfkentän eteläpuolelta Kopparnäsin ulkoilualeelle vievälle polulle. Ainoastaan golfkentälle vievä tie on asfalttia.



 Tulin pohjoisesta, ja matkantekoni päättyi sululle, oli siinä viimeiset 1-2km päällystämätöntä. Tois puol jokkeeko se olis vasta alkanut?

----------


## stenu

Mä ajelen tota reittiä usein Kirkkonummen suunnalta Degerby Delille ja Degerbystä alkaakin Länsi-Uudenmaan kokoinen gravelparatiisi.

----------


## LJL

> ...Degerbystä alkaakin Länsi-Uudenmaan kokoinen gravelparatiisi.



Tätä ei kyllä armeijassa tullutkaan ajatelleeksi  :Sarkastinen:  Nimimerkki kinttupolkupyörämarssi täyspakkausten kanssa Syndaleniin piristää. Hiekka ei lopu, se menee kalsareihin ja aseeseen.

----------


## BB Holland

> Mä ajelen tota reittiä usein Kirkkonummen suunnalta Degerby Delille ja Degerbystä alkaakin Länsi-Uudenmaan kokoinen gravelparatiisi.



Kiitoksia vaihtoehtoisesta reitistä. Tuollapäin kyllä pitäisi ruveta ajamaan, kivannäköistä seutua.

----------


## stenu

^ juu eipä mitään. Hesa-asukkina olen välillä alkanut harrastamaan junasiirtymää Kirkkonummelle tai -lta, kun Espoon keskuspuiston ja Masalan hiekkateiden läpi suhaileminen liian usein on alkanut kyllästyttämään. Gravelmap.comista löytyy Länsi-Uudenmaan ajettavat soratiet jo aika hyvin. Muutamia potentiaalisia vielä tsekkaamatta.





> Tätä ei kyllä armeijassa tullutkaan ajatelleeksi  Nimimerkki kinttupolkupyörämarssi täyspakkausten kanssa Syndaleniin piristää. Hiekka ei lopu, se menee kalsareihin ja aseeseen.



Been there done that... Nykyään suhteutuminen jopa Syndalenin hiekkateihin on vähän toisenlaista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Eli haluat rungon olevan 853:sta ja se on tuossa houkuttimena. Ei esim juuri tietty geometria.



Kyllä näin mahdollisesti. 853:sta hitsatut rungot maksaa tuossa tonnin huiteilla ihan yleisesti ja kyllä tuossa Ninerissa olisi ihan jees geometriakin.

Saahan niitä Konan ja muidenkin valmistajien 4130 cromorunkoja paljon halvemmalla. Oikeasti haluaisin Reynolds 953:stä tai vastaavasta tehdyn rungon, mutta eipä oo näkynyt.

----------


## stenu

> tai vastaavasta



https://standert.de/collections/erdgeschoss

700c-kiekoilla ehkä jonkun makuun vähän krossinen bb-droppi, mutta 650b:nä ainakin varmasti bueno.

----------


## Mohkku

> Kyllä näin mahdollisesti. 853:sta hitsatut rungot maksaa tuossa tonnin huiteilla ihan yleisesti ja kyllä tuossa Ninerissa olisi ihan jees geometriakin.
> 
> Saahan niitä Konan ja muidenkin valmistajien 4130 cromorunkoja paljon halvemmalla. Oikeasti haluaisin Reynolds 953:stä tai vastaavasta tehdyn rungon, mutta eipä oo näkynyt.



Kun nuo teräsasiat on itselleni hiukan vieraita, täytyy kysyä. Miten 853:n paremmuus pyörässä vaikuttaa ja tuntuu? Ainakaan bulkkiterästä parempi lujuus ei ole Ninerissä painoa vähentänyt. Eli mitä rahan vastineeksi saa, kun esim. Sutra LTD:n tai Rove ST:n runkoja en ole nähnyt pahemmin moitittavan, päinvastoin. Elinikäisen takuunkin niille saa (jos se nyt oikeasti millään tavalla laatua kuvaa, takuuehdoillahan voidaan tehdä tuosta aprillipila).

----------


## stenu

Noissa tapauksissa ei mitään - kiitos EC-normien ja levyjarrujen. Tai no, saa sitä vielä kestävämmän rungon, mutta käytännön hyöty lienee aika kyseenalaista, kun noihin normeihin tehdyt 4130-rungotkin on vähintäänkin tarpeeksi kestäviä. Yleensä 853-leimalla myytävissä tehdasrungoissa on ainoastaan vaaka-, viisto-, ja satulaputket 853:sta. Joskus ehkä myös emäputki. Eli hintaero syntyy usein pelkästään noiden kolmen putken ansiosta.

Reynolds 853 ei muutenkaan ole edes ohuimmillaan mikään erityisen kevyt putkisetti. Sopii hyvin räädimpiin maastureihin, mutta on useimmassa tapauksessa overkill droppitankopyöriin. Seinämävahvuuksiltaan perus-853 vastaa noin Columbuksen Zonaa. Fairlightit tekee ilmeisesti poikkeuksen, joka vahvistaa säännön, koska ovat saaneet 853-rungoistaan sekä melko kevyitä että EC-normitettuja.

Reynoldsilla on (tai ainakin oli ennen) se 853 Pro Team -setti, joka oli oikeasti kevyt, Columbuksen Lifeä ja Spiritiä vastaava. Mutta aika vähän customrunkojen tekijät enää mitään 853:sta käyttää, koska se on saanut vähän sellaisen Taiwanissa hitsattujen "parempien bulkkirunkojen" leiman riesakseen.

----------


## JohannesP

Tuo "elinikäinen" takuu on sit vain markkinointitapa. Kannattaa lukee ne ehdot ja todennäköisesti siellä sanotaankin et tuotteen elinikäinen, ei omistajan.

----------


## Kalle H

> Exploro alkaa olla pikkuhiljaa valmiina...



Pätevä peli, laitahan kommenttia tulemaan, kun saat vähän kilometrejä alle.
Tässä itseäkin pikkusen himottelisi joku kuitu gravel runko, joten pitää seurailla, että mitä kivaa markkinoilla olemassa.

Mielestäni toi paino on ihan kohdallaan, jos kevyempää haluaa niin dollareita saa ruveta löymään reilusti enemmän tiskiin. Esim. seuraavasti.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivzzx2P7ybI

----------


## Teppo

> Gravelmap.comista löytyy Länsi-Uudenmaan ajettavat soratiet jo aika hyvin. Muutamia potentiaalisia vielä tsekkaamatta.



Tästä tuli mieleen Jari Kulmalan aikoinaan väsäämä kartta yhdyspätkistä: https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer...1450000005&z=9

----------


## Teppo

Jatkan osittain off-topicilla ja postaan kuvan cyclocrossarista..Huomatkaa vannejarrut kuiturungossa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## arctic biker

Ittellä ei aika riittänyt Stenun tie vaan hopusti, melkein , tilasin Space Shickenin ,sillai että ettei mulla tähän ikään ole näitä ajovuosia  enää montaa.  Lienee mulle riittävän hyvä.
Toki kiekot on vankat mutta painavat. Rahoituin just Newmenin hieman kepoisimmilla... 29" maasturissa hyväksi  olen havainnut.

----------


## arctic biker

Hivenen kadun etten tilannut mittateräsrunkoa , puoli vuotta aikaa ja saanut ilman mitään pirun normeja. Stenun sanaan siinä oisin päässyt teräksestä nauttimaan .
Jos vielä ikuna mahiksia niin ehken??? No miekka miestä myöten jne. Ja pörsää myös. Maasturiin jotain ,3200€. On se muuten  hyväkin!

----------


## Teemu H

> Exploro alkaa olla pikkuhiljaa valmiina...
> 
>  SwissCrossista siirretty Ritcheyn Skyline -penkki ei ihan toivotusti keskustellut 3T:n tolpan kanssa, satulan alapinta ottaa kiinni tolpan ylimpänä olevaan kohtaan... Katsotaan tuleeko ongelmia.



Hieno, näyttää nopealta ja mustalta. Paksummille renkaille näyttäisi myös olevan tilaa  :Hymy: 

Satulan kiinnitysmekanismi on melkoinen mysteeri, yksi niistä Exploron _innovaatioista_ (toinen esimerkki on takavaihtajan putoaminen pois akselia irrottaessa).

Satulatolpan päässä on lisäksi pusla / elastomeeri, joka toimii iskunvaimentimena. Tulin äsken tallilta ja huomasin omassani aikamoista klappia, satulaa heiluu vaikka ruuvit ovat kireällä. Ei se ehkä uutena tuollainen ole ollut...  :Vihainen:  Lauantain lenkillä alkoi vain kuulua jumalatonta narinaa jostakin, nyt kävin tutkimassa. Veikkaan silti, että narina tuli polkimesta. 

Sorry, ei ollut tarkoitus pilata uuden pyörän omistajan yöunia, ainahan pyörissä jotain narinoita kuuluu  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## LJL

Kävin äsken ajamassa nopean 1km ajoasennon säätökiepauksen... Jumaliste että voi pyörä olla nopea. Olen sanaton. Huomenna töihin ja mahdollisesti enemmän analyysiä.

----------


## TuplaO

> Satulatolpan päässä on lisäksi pusla / elastomeeri, joka toimii iskunvaimentimena. Tulin äsken tallilta ja huomasin omassani aikamoista klappia, satulaa heiluu vaikka ruuvit ovat kireällä. Ei se ehkä uutena tuollainen ole ollut...  Lauantain lenkillä alkoi vain kuulua jumalatonta narinaa jostakin, nyt kävin tutkimassa. Veikkaan silti, että narina tuli polkimesta.



Veikkaan (tai oikeastaan tiedän), että satulatolppa on antautunut. Narina ym. pauke, jota tulee alkuun etsittyä vääristä paikoista kuuluu myös asiaan. Klappia on se verran, että tuntuu satulaa vääntelemällä ja ajossakin. Tämä holkki/pusla ilmeisesti irtoaa ajan kanssa liimauksestaan(?) koetuin seurauksin.
Mulla on 2017 ostetusta Exploro Teamista (se valkoinen) vaihdettu tolppa kaksi kertaa takuuseen. Pyörä on ostettu Toneilta, eli homma hoitui siinä mielessä oikein nätisti. Ei ole Exploron parhaita puolia tämä, mutta muuten olen ollut niin tyytyväinen, että harmittaa oikeastaan aika vähän. Noita tolppia näyttäisi menevän about 1kpl vuodessa.

----------


## stenu

> Kävin äsken ajamassa nopean 1km ajoasennon säätökiepauksen... Jumaliste että voi pyörä olla nopea. Olen sanaton. Huomenna töihin ja mahdollisesti enemmän analyysiä.







> Erittäin suurella mielenkiinnolla jäämme odottelemaan subjektiivista vertailua "steel is real", luddiittistandardeilla varustetun viiksirungon ja täältä luetun perusteella joissain testeissä kovaksi haukutun, modernien standardien kuiturungon välillä. *Jotta subjektiivinen olisi edes aavistuksen objektiivista, joudumme ehkä odottelemaan isoimman uutuudenkiiman kaikkoamista..*



 :Leveä hymy: 

Ei vaan...saahan sitä olla innoissaan uudesta pyörästä. Myönnetään, että on toi ihan hieno tollaseksi moderniksi pulkaksi jopa tällaisen luddiitin mielestä, vaikkakin noilla nakkimumeilla ensimmäiseksi pitää silmään hyödyntämätön potentiaali.

----------


## MRe

> Kävin äsken ajamassa nopean 1km ajoasennon säätökiepauksen... Jumaliste että voi pyörä olla nopea. Olen sanaton.



TMT-ennätykset tiskiin, tai ylläoleva on vain puhetta...  :Hymy:

----------


## arctic biker

Just a quick note to confirm that your bike is due to be built on 28/08/2019.  Once the bike is built we will contact you to confirm that the bike has been dispatched.

----------


## LJL

> TMT-ennätykset tiskiin, tai ylläoleva on vain puhetta...



Ajoin aamun työmatkan 15" läppäri ym. kamaa repussa pääasiassa rauhallisesti polkien keskarilla 28,6 km/h (yksi Strava PR), kun viikko sitten vastaavalla varustuksella Rotwildin täysjoustomaasturilla keskari oli 24,7 km/h. Ritcheyn SwissCrossilla keskarit nopealla vilkaisulla olleet pk-sykkeillä 26-27 km/h luokkaa ilman reppua.

Nyt ei kerkiä kirjoitella mitään syvällisempää mutta pari havaintoa: 1) runko on tuntumaltaan about sama kuin uusi Ferrari vs. vanha jenkkiauto verrattuna Ritcheyn teräsrunkoiseen 2) ajoasento/tuntuma tällä kokoonpanolla on käsille ja selälle mukavampi (!) kuin SwissCross oli 3) todellakin kannatti vaihtaa 2x eteen, mahtava fiilis luukuttaa jollain 50-25 välityksellä ylämäkeen kun kevyt pyörä vaan kiihtyy ja kiihtyy 

I'm in love  :Cool:

----------


## Pexi

> Levarikiima on todellisuutta ja se, että pyöräilijät vaihtavat jopa erinomaisen hyviä vannejarrullisia pyöriään levyjarrullisiin vain sen vuoksi, että vannejarrut on luddiittia ja out of fashion.



Eikös se pyörän vaihtaminen tai uuden ostaminen ole ihan normaalia harrastepyöräilijän toimintaa? Ja jos vaihdon perusteena on se, että haluaa levyjarrut, niin ei kai se nyt mitään kiimaa sentään ole.

Ehkä luen väärin kirjoituksiasi, mutta jotenkin niistä tulee läpi ajatus, että on melkein halveksittavaa tai ainakin tyhmää vaihtaa hyvä vannejarrullinen fillari levyjarrulliseen. Miksi? Kaikki eivät vaan arvosta samoja asioita, esmes sitä että hinkkaa teknisesti vanhentuneella fillarilla maailman tappiin (vaikka sillä _pärjäisi_ kuinka hyvin). Evoluutio toimii.

Pyöräilyä harrastavaan väestönosaan vaikuttaisi tällä hetkellä levinneen _gravelkiima_ paljon levarikiimaa vakavampana. Tämäkin ketju on ihan täynnä sitä tautia, eikä parantuneita tapauksia kai tiedetä. Gravelkiima näyttäisi pahimmillaan aiheuttavan jopa harhaisuutta: aivan mitä tahansa polkupyörää luullaan gravelpyöräksi, jos sillä ajetaan soralla, tai on joskus ajettu siellä. Täällä on jo nähty ainakin lukuisia maantie-, cc-, suoratanko- ja rottapyöriä, jotka postaajiensa harhaisessa mielessä ovat näyttäneet graveleilta.

----------


## LJL

Ai niin, sellainen lisähavainto että joko sattumalta tai uudesta pyörästä johtuen kaksi hc-maantieniiloa painoi putkelta/aeroasennossa ohi ajellessani itse 30-32 kmh vauhtia kelvillä... Ei ole varmaan koskaan ennen saman lenkin aikana tapahtunut, en tiedä provosoisiko Exploro sitten jotain höyrypäitä  :Leveä hymy:  Toivottavasti ei.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Kun nuo teräsasiat on itselleni hiukan vieraita, täytyy kysyä. Miten 853:n paremmuus pyörässä vaikuttaa ja tuntuu? Ainakaan bulkkiterästä parempi lujuus ei ole Ninerissä painoa vähentänyt. Eli mitä rahan vastineeksi saa, kun esim. Sutra LTD:n tai Rove ST:n runkoja en ole nähnyt pahemmin moitittavan, päinvastoin. Elinikäisen takuunkin niille saa (jos se nyt oikeasti millään tavalla laatua kuvaa, takuuehdoillahan voidaan tehdä tuosta aprillipila).



Haluttaisi vaan kokeilla, että onko noissa mitään eroja. Paino nyt ei ole se ratkaiseva tekijä. Bulkkirungoilla 4130cromo, Reynolds 520 jne. samaa asiaa tarkoittavilla on tullut ajettua tuhansia ja en niissä nyt mitään erityisen hienoa ole huomannut verrattuna vaikka alumiinirunkoon. Mitä nyt painoa on enemmän ja ovat letkuja. 

Secan kiinnostaisi erittäin paljon, mutta sellaista ei uskalla tässä poliittisessa tilanteessa tilata.

Alkaa tämä ketju olla paikoitellen raskasta luettavaa, kun on levarikiimaa sun muuta, mutta vannejarrujäärillä ei ole mitään aatetta takana.

----------


## arctic biker

Pexi kirjoittaa osin asiaa mutta turhaan moitit Stenua. Itte vuosia ja kilometriä ajanut vannejarrupyörillä. Tosiaan mietin pitkään josko Stenun opin mukaan tilais kuudennen pyöräni teräksenä , päädyin avaruuskanaan. Jos menin harhaan niin sitte seittemäs!

Edit levyjarrupyöriä ollut sitten 2002.

----------


## Pexi

> Nyt ei kerkiä kirjoitella mitään syvällisempää mutta pari havaintoa: 1) runko on tuntumaltaan about sama kuin uusi Ferrari vs. vanha jenkkiauto verrattuna Ritcheyn teräsrunkoiseen 2) ajoasento/tuntuma tällä kokoonpanolla on käsille ja selälle mukavampi (!) kuin SwissCross oli 3) todellakin kannatti vaihtaa 2x eteen, mahtava fiilis luukuttaa jollain 50-25 välityksellä ylämäkeen kun kevyt pyörä vaan kiihtyy ja kiihtyy 
> 
> I'm in love



Hyvältä kuulostaa ja hienoa, että uusi pyörä maittaa!

Tuosta 2x hommasta: eikö 50-25 vastaa samaa kuin esmes 42-21 (42 lienee tyypillinen 1x etunen)... niin miten toi 300g painavampi 2x tsydeemi tuossa tilanteessa sen kovempi tykki on?

----------


## paaton

> Ajoin aamun työmatkan 15" läppäri ym. kamaa repussa pääasiassa rauhallisesti polkien keskarilla 28,6 km/h (yksi Strava PR), kun viikko sitten vastaavalla varustuksella Rotwildin täysjoustomaasturilla keskari oli 24,7 km/h. Ritcheyn SwissCrossilla keskarit nopealla vilkaisulla olleet pk-sykkeillä 26-27 km/h luokkaa ilman reppua.
> 
> Nyt ei kerkiä kirjoitella mitään syvällisempää mutta pari havaintoa: 1) runko on tuntumaltaan about sama kuin uusi Ferrari vs. vanha jenkkiauto verrattuna Ritcheyn teräsrunkoiseen 2) ajoasento/tuntuma tällä kokoonpanolla on käsille ja selälle mukavampi (!) kuin SwissCross oli 3) todellakin kannatti vaihtaa 2x eteen, mahtava fiilis luukuttaa jollain 50-25 välityksellä ylämäkeen kun kevyt pyörä vaan kiihtyy ja kiihtyy 
> 
> I'm in love



Toi on just se ero, mikä omassa nykyisessä aero fillarissa on aiempaan cayoon. Kai se keskiö on niin jäykkä, että putkelle nouseminen lyhyissä mäissä saa hymyn nousemaan korviin asti. 

Päätä stemmiin ja kovaa ajoa  :Hymy:  Mä tilasin just omaan trekkiin 130mm/-10deg stemmin gravellia varten.

----------


## Highlander

> Hivenen kadun etten tilannut mittateräsrunkoa , puoli vuotta aikaa ja saanut ilman mitään pirun normeja. Stenun sanaan siinä oisin päässyt teräksestä nauttimaan .
> Jos vielä ikuna mahiksia niin ehken??? No miekka miestä myöten jne. Ja pörsää myös. Maasturiin jotain ,3200€. On se muuten  hyväkin!



Mulla on 10 vuotta ollut Konan Paddy Wagonin teräsrunko. Siihen aikaan vesijohtoputkesta osattiin tehdä vielä runkoja. On varmaan triple butted  :Vink:  kun vaakaputkessa on jopa pieni lommo. Jumalainen ajotuntuma hiilarihaarukalla. En luovu tästä koskaan :Sarkastinen:

----------


## stenu

> Eikös se pyörän vaihtaminen tai uuden ostaminen ole ihan normaalia harrastepyöräilijän toimintaa? Ja jos vaihdon perusteena on se, että haluaa levyjarrut, niin ei kai se nyt mitään kiimaa sentään ole.
> 
> Ehkä luen väärin kirjoituksiasi, mutta jotenkin niistä tulee läpi ajatus, että on melkein halveksittavaa tai ainakin tyhmää vaihtaa hyvä vannejarrullinen fillari levyjarrulliseen. Miksi? Kaikki eivät vaan arvosta samoja asioita, esmes sitä että hinkkaa teknisesti vanhentuneella fillarilla maailman tappiin (vaikka sillä _pärjäisi_ kuinka hyvin). Evoluutio toimii.
> 
> Pyöräilyä harrastavaan väestönosaan vaikuttaisi tällä hetkellä levinneen _gravelkiima_ paljon levarikiimaa vakavampana. Tämäkin ketju on ihan täynnä sitä tautia, eikä parantuneita tapauksia kai tiedetä. Gravelkiima näyttäisi pahimmillaan aiheuttavan jopa harhaisuutta: aivan mitä tahansa polkupyörää luullaan gravelpyöräksi, jos sillä ajetaan soralla, tai on joskus ajettu siellä. Täällä on jo nähty ainakin lukuisia maantie-, cc-, suoratanko- ja rottapyöriä, jotka postaajiensa harhaisessa mielessä ovat näyttäneet graveleilta.



Joo luet varmaan väärin. Tuossa edellisellä sivulla ainoastaan innoissani hehkutin, miten mukavaa vannejarrupyöräilijän elämä on nykymaailmassa, kun hyvää tavaraa saa edullisesti. Muiden valintoihin en puutu, mutta ihmeellisen paljon joudun perustelemaan omia valintojani. Joillekin tuntuu olevan ylitsepääsemättömän vaikea asia, että joku kokee vannejarrullisen (teräs)pyörän omaan makuunsa mieluisammaksi ja omiin tarpeisiinsa paremmin soveltuvaksi.

Tykkään sellaista pyöristä, jotka paranevat vanhetessaan. Teräspyörä on minusta hienommillaan, kun sillä on elämää takana ja siitä näkee, että sitä on rakastettu ajamalla. Teräspyörään taas en levyjarruja halua, koska paino, mukavuus jne.. Vanhetessaan kuitupyörä muuttuu vain vanhaksi kuitupyöräksi - siis minun mielestäni. Teräspyörissä viehättää myös ajattomuus. Kuitupyörä haluavat edustaa evoluution kärkeä, jolloin ne myös tuppaavat muuttumaan vanhanaikaisiksi nopeammin. Siitä huolimatta olen tässäkin ketjussa, tässä loppukesän aikana, pariinkin otteeseen pohtinut ääneen, jos sellaisen tohon rinnalle ostaisi. Siinä mielessä tunnistan "levarikiiman, osittain myös "1x-kiiman" itsessänikin. Viimeksi oli jo ostoskorissa Cannarin SuperX SE Force1. Epäilys siitä, että sille ei tulisi ajoa krossikisoja enempää piti lopulta sormen poissa enteriltä.

"Teknisesti vanhentuneena" en osaa nykyaikaisista huipputeräslaaduista valmistettuja teräspyöriä pitää, vaika niissä olisi vannejarrut. Gravaan kaavailen paraikaa vaihteiston päivitystä 1x12-vaihteiseen Etap ASX Forceen, jos saan perusteltua hyödyt itselleni.

Mitä noihin kaikkiin muihin kuin kaupallisesti korrekteihin tässä säikeessä keskustelun aiheena olleisiin pyöriin tulee, niin minusta ne vaan rikastuttavat keskustelua. Lisäksi alkuperäinen gravelpyöräilyn idea oli se, että lähes mikä vaan pyörä on tuunattavissa "gravelpyöräksi". Vasta kaupallinen evoluutio asetti rajat sille, että mikä gravelpyörä on. Minua ei häiritse, jos täällä saa kukat kukkia ja propellipäätkin välillä villiintyä. Jos joku siitä häiriintyy, niin aina voi ne viestit hypätä yli, vai mitä?

Gravelkiima on mulla menossa ohi, koska olen noin about kaikki lähiseutujen ja vähän kauempaakin metsästettävät hiekkatiet kolunnut niin moneen otteeseen näiden seitsemän vuoden aikana, joina en ole maantiepyörää omistanut ja maastopyöräilykin on maistunut vähän puulta. Sen vuoksi tuo FGGG-projekti. Josko sillä saisi vielä vähän aikaa pidettyä kiimaa yllä, jotta ei tartte eksyä tuonne maantiepyöräketjuihin. Jos FGGG-projektista kirjoittelu täällä ei sovi etikettiin, voin poistua yksivaihteen puolelle sen kanssa ihan hyvin.

Tämä tästä omalta osaltani.

----------


## Teemu H

> Veikkaan (tai oikeastaan tiedän), että satulatolppa on antautunut. Narina ym. pauke, jota tulee alkuun etsittyä vääristä paikoista kuuluu myös asiaan. Klappia on se verran, että tuntuu satulaa vääntelemällä ja ajossakin. Tämä holkki/pusla ilmeisesti irtoaa ajan kanssa liimauksestaan(?) koetuin seurauksin.
> Mulla on 2017 ostetusta Exploro Teamista (se valkoinen) vaihdettu tolppa kaksi kertaa takuuseen. Pyörä on ostettu Toneilta, eli homma hoitui siinä mielessä oikein nätisti. Ei ole Exploron parhaita puolia tämä, mutta muuten olen ollut niin tyytyväinen, että harmittaa oikeastaan aika vähän. Noita tolppia näyttäisi menevän about 1kpl vuodessa.



Ok, kiitos, enpä ollut tuosta ongelmasta tiennytkään. Toinen poljin oli vähän löysällä, siksi epäilin narinan lähdettä siltä suunnalta, varsinkin kun pelkällä toisella jalalla polkiessa ei kuulunut mitään. Putkeltakin ajaessakin kuului, mutta kaikki on tosiaan mahdollista, useampikin ongelma  :Hymy: 

Saas nähdä, mitä tuo satulaongelma tarkoittaa pitkällä tähtäimellä, täytyykö hankkia tolppia varastoon. Kenties puslan voi vaihtaa kuten autossakin, mutta tuskinpa. Pyörällä uskaltaa ehkä ajaa, vaikka pientä klappia onkin  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Adrift

Jonkinmoista gravel-kuumetta ja pyöränpäivitysajatuksia oli tuossa aiemmin kesällä, kun tuli tätä ketjua lueskeltua, mutta onneksi saanut ne aikalailla haudutettua toistaiseksi. Kävin tuossa pari viikkoa sitten nauttimassa päijäthämäläisistä nimismiehen kiharoista ja mukavaa puuhaahan se oli vanhallakin pyörällä. Kaikkien seurauksien uhalla pistetään vielä kuva, vaikka pyörä on melkein niin epägravel kuin voi olla. Ja lokaritkin kiinni.

----------


## stenu

Samulionen Fiskars GG-tubetus. Pitkähkö, mutta reitistä saa hyvän kuvan ja allekirjoittanutkin vilahtelee pariin otteeseen.

----------


## LJL

> ...allekirjoittanutkin vilahtelee pariin otteeseen.



Luin nopeasti että viuhahtelee, eikä siinä mitään jos näin olisi päässyt tapahtumaan

----------


## Firlefanz

Pyörä on epägravel oikeastaan vasta sitten jos siihen ei mahdu 25-millisiä leveämpiä renkaita, sen geometriaa kuvataan "kisakireäksi" ja "mukavuuspainotteista" pyörää hakevaa neuvotaan suuntaamaan katseensa valmistajan johonkin toiseen malliin!

Mutta onko gravel-puolellekin tullut Velominatin säännöstöä vastaavat ehdottomat ohjeet? Jos on, niin miksi kukaan ei ole kertonut minulle?


Jos fillariin mahtuu lokarit ja niitä ylipäätään käyttää ja on valinnut kiinteästi asennettavat lokarit, on oikeastaan huomattavan epägravelia ottaa ne pois vaikkei sateesta, mudasta tai kuravellistä olisi tietoakaan. Graveliin kuuluu ehdottomana pakkona vain ja ainoastaan se ettei UCI:n ("oikeiden" lajien pyörille) asettamista teknisistä rajoituksista tule piitata tippaakaan!


Mutta vaihteeksi tällainenkin - ja vieläpä tuplaten:





Hollantilainen Santos on löytänyt pyörämarkkinoilta oman nurkkansa, josta löytyy mm."Gehla Boxilla" SRAM:n vaihtajilla toimiva Rohloff-vaihteinen ja Gates Belt Drive -hihnavetoinen droppitankoinen "multifunctional gravel bike" Santos Cross Lite joka tietenkin valmistetaan värejä myöten customoituna. Ei ehkä suhteelisen edullista pyörää etsivän eikä gravelia kisamenestystä tavoitellen ajavan valinta.

----------


## stenu

^^Heh, saattoipa jopa niin käydä. Tosin vaan kisan jälkeen kuivaa päälle vaihdellessa, mutta ei onneks päätynyt tubeen.

----------


## TuplaO

> Ok, kiitos, enpä ollut tuosta ongelmasta tiennytkään. Toinen poljin oli vähän löysällä, siksi epäilin narinan lähdettä siltä suunnalta, varsinkin kun pelkällä toisella jalalla polkiessa ei kuulunut mitään. Putkeltakin ajaessakin kuului, mutta kaikki on tosiaan mahdollista, useampikin ongelma 
> 
> Saas nähdä, mitä tuo satulaongelma tarkoittaa pitkällä tähtäimellä, täytyykö hankkia tolppia varastoon. Kenties puslan voi vaihtaa kuten autossakin, mutta tuskinpa. Pyörällä uskaltaa ehkä ajaa, vaikka pientä klappia onkin



OK, jos poljin on ollut löysällä, meteliä lienee tullut sieltäkin.

Ensimmäisellä kerralla kun tolppa väsyi, olin alkuun satavarma, että satula se siellä paukkuu (kiskot, niiden kiinnitys tms.). Todella kovia paukahduksia muuten. Suureksi yllätykseksi sama ralli jatkui, vaikka uusin satulan... Rikkinäisellä tolpalla ajaminen tuskin on sen vaarallisempaa kuin muukaan ajo. Kunnon gravelilla ei pauke/natinakakaan kuulu. Kaippa se klappi ajan kanssa kasvaa, mutta itseä alkoi ekalla kerralla rassata se kova pauke ja tokalla kerralla ajoasennon muuttuminen, kun satula vaihteli kevyesti kulmaa pyytämättä.

Itse tosiaan hankin pyörän Toneilta, jotka keräsivät kuva-/videotodisteet hajonneesta tolpasta, ja laittoivat ne valmistajalle. Valmistaja puolestaan toimitti heille uuden tolpan, joka sitten asennettiin liikkeessä alle odottaessa. Ei liian paha siis.

----------


## Teemu H

^Olen ostanut Signaturesta Tampereelta. Pääsen nyt italialaisten pyynnöstä toteuttamaan elokuvataidetta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pexi

> Vanhetessaan kuitupyörä muuttuu vain vanhaksi kuitupyöräksi - siis minun mielestäni. Teräspyörissä viehättää myös ajattomuus. Kuitupyörä haluavat edustaa evoluution kärkeä, jolloin ne myös tuppaavat muuttumaan vanhanaikaisiksi nopeammin.



Kyllä, just niin samaa mieltä.





> Mitä noihin kaikkiin muihin kuin kaupallisesti korrekteihin tässä säikeessä keskustelun aiheena olleisiin pyöriin tulee, niin minusta ne vaan rikastuttavat keskustelua. Lisäksi alkuperäinen gravelpyöräilyn idea oli se, että lähes mikä vaan pyörä on tuunattavissa "gravelpyöräksi". Vasta kaupallinen evoluutio asetti rajat sille, että mikä gravelpyörä on. Minua ei häiritse, jos täällä saa kukat kukkia ja propellipäätkin välillä villiintyä. Jos joku siitä häiriintyy, niin aina voi ne viestit hypätä yli, vai mitä?



Jaa-a, gravelpyöräpyöräilyn historian alkuhetkistä taitaa olla yhtä monta tositarinaa kuin on kirjoittajaakin. Mutta värikäs ketjuhan tämä on, hyvä niin. Vaikka ei ehkä olekaan ihan kotonaan täällä Fillarisuositukset-osiossa... osta mikä tahansa pyörä ja aja sillä.

----------


## Teemu H

> Samulionen Fiskars GG-tubetus. Pitkähkö, mutta reitistä saa hyvän kuvan ja allekirjoittanutkin vilahtelee pariin otteeseen.



Pystyn samaistumaan videon tapahtumiin (en vauhdin osalta tietenkään). Pullo jäi ainoassa gravelkisassani matkan varrelle. Lisäksi kaikenlaisia ruuveja on ollut irti, kuten viimeksi tarkastuksessa kaikki pullotelineiden ruuvit. Jarrukahva siirtyy paikasta toiseen aina välillä. Nyt tietysti satula on myös pettämässä.

Pitäisi käyttää KIERRELUKITETTA ruuveissa, gravelpyörä joutuu aikamoiseen rynkytykseen.

Yksinkertaisessa teräspyörässä voisi sittenkin olla jotain itua, hmm...

----------


## Mohkku

> Jaa-a, gravelpyöräpyöräilyn historian alkuhetkistä taitaa olla yhtä monta tositarinaa kuin on kirjoittajaakin. Mutta värikäs ketjuhan tämä on, hyvä niin. Vaikka ei ehkä olekaan ihan kotonaan täällä Fillarisuositukset-osiossa... osta mikä tahansa pyörä ja aja sillä.



Pari kertaa olen koittanut ohjata gravel grinding-aiheisia keskusteluja paremmin aiheeseen sopivan otsikon alle, jotta tähän jäisi keskustelu gg-pyöristä, mutta turhaan. Toisaalta kuten tmt:ssä, myös gravelissa taitaa olla yksi ainoa sääntö ja sitä voi noudattaa myös tässä. Joten sama se minulle on, missä aiheesta keskustellaan.

Väärin pyöräilystä kommenttina vielä, että itselläni etujousitetusta 29-maasturista tuli astetta mukavampi gravel, kun laitoin siihen innerbarendsit. Saa hiukan vaihtelua ajoasentoon tiellä ajettaessa, eikä 2,2" nappularenkailla irtosorakaan haittaa. Ja kun sopiva polku osuu kohdilleen, hyppy mtb-saappaisiin käy helposti. 50 ylimääräistä grammaa ohjaustangossa ei tee hyvästä maastopyörästä huonoa kompromissia. Käyräsarvisella homma menee nopeasti epämukavuusalueelle, jos polku on hiukankin teknisempi/juurakkoisempi/kivikkoisempi/tms. Silti jostain ihmeen syystä takaraivossa muhiva ajatus 2" renkailla olevasta käyräsarvisesta talvi/gg-pyörästä ei osaa häipyä. Kukkaroon vilkaisu kyllä auttaa siinä suhteessa.

----------


## jakkok

Gravel on mielestäni pyöräkategoria, johon mahtuu hyvin laaja kirjo pyöriä. Kun työmatkalla on pätkä soratietä, niin silloinhan pitää olla GravelTMT-tykki (sis.lokasuojat):

j

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Joo luet varmaan väärin. Tuossa edellisellä sivulla ainoastaan innoissani hehkutin, miten mukavaa vannejarrupyöräilijän elämä on nykymaailmassa, kun hyvää tavaraa saa edullisesti. Muiden valintoihin en puutu, mutta ihmeellisen paljon joudun perustelemaan omia valintojani. Joillekin tuntuu olevan ylitsepääsemättömän vaikea asia, että joku kokee vannejarrullisen (teräs)pyörän omaan makuunsa mieluisammaksi ja omiin tarpeisiinsa paremmin soveltuvaksi.



Et puutu, mutta heittelet kaikenmaailman levyjarrukiima ja levyjarrut on turhia juttuja  :Leveä hymy: 

Niillä, jotka levyt haluaa voi olla ihan yhtä vahvat perusteet valinnalleen kuin sinulla  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## MRe

Toki jos lähdetään siitä, että gravelpyörä on pyörä jolla voi ajaa hiekkatiellä, niin mitä oikeastaan jää ulos? Täällä, suuresta kirjosta huolimatta, on päädytty siihen, että gg:ssä pitää olla kippurasarvet. Mistä moinen suoran tangon diskriminaatio? Eikö mun 29" kuiturunkoTrekki ole myös gravel? Vai pitäisikö sitten kuitenkin pysyä jossain tiukemmassa määrittelyssä?

----------


## hphuhtin

Niin ja koska mun sähköläskillä voi ajaa maantiellä, voin kutsua sitä maantiepyöräksi  :Vink: 

Ei kai näitä kukaan määrää ellei ole kisalajista kyse, mutta jos haluaa tulla ymmärretyksi, pitää suunnilleen puhua samaa tarkoittavilla termeillä. Auttaa myös ymmärtämään missä pyörä on parhaimmillaan. 

Sanoo aloitteleva pyöräilijä, joka vielä äsken luuli bikepackiningin tarkoittavan mitä tahansa matkatavaroiden kanssa pyörällä matkailua  :Hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

> Täällä, suuresta kirjosta huolimatta, on päädytty siihen, että gg:ssä pitää olla kippurasarvet. Mistä moinen suoran tangon diskriminaatio?



Taitaa olla suoran tangon diskriminaatio omaa keksintöäsi. Jos joku sellaisen itselleen haluaa, voi sinulle suora olla oikea valinta, eikä sitä tule kukaan kyseenalaistamaan. Toisaalta luokittelu on hankalaa sikäli, että jos sinulla on maastopyörä, sellaisena se pysyy, vaikka gravelia sillä aivan hyvin voi ajaa.

----------


## Mohkku

> Gravel on mielestäni pyöräkategoria, johon mahtuu hyvin laaja kirjo pyöriä. Kun työmatkalla on pätkä soratietä, niin silloinhan pitää olla GravelTMT-tykki (sis.lokasuojat):
> 
> j



Onko tuo rungon vaihdevipu tmt-henkistä hämäystä vai totisinta totta?

----------


## puppy

^muodikasta vuonna 2019

----------


## arctic biker

Josko ei liikaa tingattais? Nimimerkillä sorateitä  sitten 1960.

----------


## stenu

> Et puutu, mutta heittelet kaikenmaailman levyjarrukiima ja levyjarrut on turhia juttuja 
> 
> Niillä, jotka levyt haluaa voi olla ihan yhtä vahvat perusteet valinnalleen kuin sinulla



En oikein enää jaksaisi ja luultavasti mulla on vaan huono muisti, mutta kun ei tule mieleen yhtään kirjoittamaani levyjarrut on turhia -juttua, niin viitsisitkö virkistää muistiani, että missä olen tällaista kirjoitellut?

Useampaan otteeseen olen kyllä kirjoittanut täällä niin, että jos puhutaan vaan vain jarruista, on levyjarrut monin tavoin vannejarruja parempia. Siitä huolimatta *minä* koen pärjääväni loistavasti ilmankin, koska pidän yksinkertaisita pyöristä ja en pidä siitä, että ne levyjarrut nostavat pyörän painoa ja vaativat paksumpiseinämäisiä ja jäykempiä putkia runkoon ja varsinkin etuhaarukkaan. Jarrujen ainoa tehtävä on hidastaa pyörää ja siksi minä en halua tehdä kompromisseja pyörän ajo-ominaisuuksien kanssa vain siksi, että saisin mahdollisesti joissain tilanteissa tehokkaammin toimivat jarrut.

Varmasti jokaisella levyjarrulliseen pyörään päätyneellä, on omat perusteensa sille. Eiväthän he muuten levyjarruihin olisi päätyneet.

Se, että "levyjarrukiima" aiheuttaa näin paljon keskustelua, on huvittavaa. Pyöräkuumettakin podetaan täällä ihan julkisesti ja avoimesti oman ketjun voimin peräti, mutta ei "pyöräkuume" nostata tunteita samalla tapaa. Vai oliko se niin, että se koira älähtää, johon kalikka kajahtaa..?

Mutta koska tämä vääntäminen väsyttää ja jarruasia on nyt jostain syystä sinulle niin merkillisen kuuma peruna, niin lupaan tässä ja nyt, että vastaisuudessa yritän välttää tuomasta esiin mielipiteitäni vannejarruista ja vannejarrullisista gravelpyöristä. Pidettäköön foorumitotuutena tästä eteenpäin sitä, että gg-pyörä tarvitsee levyjarrut.

----------


## Vivve

> ^muodikasta vuonna 2019



Jonnet ei tajuu

----------


## puppy

Jos antaa lasten kinastella ja asiaa, graveliin liittyen, jos nyt on päädytty levyihin, Paulus https://youtu.be/SCtEXrEk1bM?t=251 uusimmalla videolla asiaa sivusi, itselläni ollut kummatkin eli mekaaniset ja öljyiset levarit, nykyiset mekaaniset toiminut tosihyvin, olen ollut tyytyväinen....

----------


## Jami2003

Minusta gravel pyörässä kuuluu olla kippura sarvet ja leveämmät renkaat mitä cyclo kisoissa sallitaan. Kaikki muu on vapaata. Mutta se on vaan mun mielipide ja mitäpä väliä sillä on  :Hymy: 

^ ja etten heti vie ot:hen juttuja niin ite tappelin huonojen mekaanisten levyjarrujen kanssa pari vuotta. Lopulta meni hermot ja vaihdoin pikkasen paremmat sekä 160mm levyt vanhojen 140mm tilalle. Ongelmat loppu siihen paikkaan. Ei nuo vieläkään mitkään mtb nestelevyjarrut ole mutta soratie ajoon täysin riittävät.

----------


## Jami2003

Millähän renkailla Samulione ajaa kun tää oli jo toinen (tupla?) flätti tämän kesän gravel videoissa. Tai sitten hän ajaa vaan niin kovaa. Itellä kolmatta kesää 40mm gravel kingit sisureilla alla ja flättejä koko historiassa nolla ja on noilla nyt melkoista mursketta tullut ajettua. (kuva viime viikonlopulta)

----------


## SotkuPekka

^
Tuon kuvan kaltaisia olosuhteita varten mullakin on 40mm renkaat. Mutta yleensä ajan 32 millisillä. Niillä sujuu asvalttisiirtymätkin kivasti. Ainiin ja teräsrunko missä on sellaiset v-jutskat.

----------


## jakkok

> Onko tuo rungon vaihdevipu tmt-henkistä hämäystä vai totisinta totta?



Kyllähän tuolla kivasti vaihteet naksahtelee ja mahtuu sitten retkellä kunnon laukku tuonne droppitangon kahvojen väliin...

j

----------


## Pexi

> Toki jos lähdetään siitä, että gravelpyörä on pyörä jolla voi ajaa hiekkatiellä, niin mitä oikeastaan jää ulos?



Just tajusin, että mullahan on tällänenkin graveli, jota kukaan ei ole nähnyt (joku saattaa jopa toivoa ettei koskaan näkisikään):



Tästä löytyy sekä vanne- että levyjarrut, tan wall renkaat, sähköiset Di2 rumpuvaihteet, gravel-optimoitu comfort riser-tanko, inner bar endsit, irrotettavat flättipolkimet, titaaninen satulatolppa, lokasuojat ja bike packing laukkukin. Täydellinen, kompromissiton pitkän matkan gravel. Kuvassa näkyvät tyylikkäät letku- ja kaapelivedot kestivät kasassa ainakin 20 km koeajon.

----------


## Mohkku

> Jonnet ei tajuu



Voitko auttaa ymmärtämään?

----------


## Mohkku

> Kyllähän tuolla kivasti vaihteet naksahtelee ja mahtuu sitten retkellä kunnon laukku tuonne droppitangon kahvojen väliin...



Ok, hyvä jos on tarkoituksen mukainen ratkaisu. Itse en noita vipuja ole kaivannut sen jälkeen, kun niistä eroon pääsin. Joskus on harmittanut, että rälläköin vanhan pyöräni ja laitoin sen metallinkeräykseen. Myöhemmin tuli tarvetta arvottomalle pyörälle, josta varkaat eivät ole kiinnostuneet tai vahinko ei ole suuri jos viedään. Toisaalta kun muisteli sillä ajamista, ratkaisu oli oikea. Siinä oli surkeaakin surkeammat jarrukahvat ja varmaan jarrutkin, se ehkä eniten ajamista haittasi. Sinulla tuo puoli näyttää olevan kunnossa.

Sinänsä huvittava juttu tuo vanha pyöräni. Vaihdoin siihen aikoinaan kuluneiden 32 mm kesärenkaiden tilalle jonain syksynä 35 mm talvirenkaat ja kun keväällä en uusia kesärenkaita jaksanut ostaa/vaihtaa, ajoin kesälläkin talvirenkailla. Olihan ne sopivat soralle. Tuolloin cyclo-buumin ollessa käynnissä, ajattelin siinä olevan minun budjettini mukainen cx-pyörä. Mutta kun se oli oikeastaan retkipyörä, gravelihan siitä tuli! Elettiin suunnilleen vuoden 2006-2010 aikoja. No, tuon tilalle sitten tuli "oikea" gravel vuonna 2014.

----------


## erikarmor

Pelago Sibbo 62cm: (mahtuu 47mm!, nyt edessä 42-622 Land Cruiser ja takana 47-622 Range Cruiser) kaipaisi tiheämpää välitystä, nyt Shimano 105 5800 48/32 ja 11-32, mikähän olisi vaivattomin/edullisin tapa päivittää, eteen pikkurattaaksi 30?

----------


## Vivve

Ei se eturattaan pienemmäksi vaihto vaihteita tihennä. Pakka vaihtoon.

----------


## cuppis

Ehtaa gravelia: hybridin runko, sekaisin maantie- ja maasto-osia, cc:n keula itse korjattuna yms. miljoonalaatikkokeräilyosia

----------


## stenu

> Millähän renkailla Samulione ajaa kun tää oli jo toinen (tupla?) flätti tämän kesän gravel videoissa.



Näytti sliksihköiltä veikkaisin n. 35 mm krossirenkailta, mutta en katsonut sen tarkemmin. Ja tosiaan sisureilla, mikä oli mustakin vähän yllättävää, kun maastomies vielä on. Paulus ajaa 33-millisillä tubeless-Vittorioilla. Niiden kanssa ei ollut ongelmia.

----------


## MRe

> Toisaalta luokittelu on hankalaa sikäli, että jos sinulla on maastopyörä, sellaisena se pysyy, vaikka gravelia sillä aivan hyvin voi ajaa.



Mikä siitä tekee maastopyörän? Jos kerran CC:tä leveillä renkailla voi kutsua gg:ksi? Tai maantiepyörää?

----------


## pätkä

> Toki jos lähdetään siitä, että gravelpyörä on pyörä jolla voi ajaa hiekkatiellä, niin mitä oikeastaan jää ulos? Täällä, suuresta kirjosta huolimatta, on päädytty siihen, että gg:ssä pitää olla kippurasarvet. Mistä moinen suoran tangon diskriminaatio? Eikö mun 29" kuiturunkoTrekki ole myös gravel? Vai pitäisikö sitten kuitenkin pysyä jossain tiukemmassa määrittelyssä?



Ehkä topicin kannalta olisi järkevämpää, että maastopyörät pysyy mtb-topiceissa.

----------


## MRe

^Olen samaa mieltä, mutta kun täällä on aika lailla puolusteltu lähes minkä vain "kippurasarvisen" sopimista tämän otsikon alle. Niin mikä tekee niistä gravel-pyöriä?

----------


## pätkä

> ^Olen samaa mieltä, mutta kun täällä on aika lailla puolusteltu lähes minkä vain "kippurasarvisen" sopimista tämän otsikon alle. Niin mikä tekee niistä gravel-pyöriä?



Omasta mielestäni gravel-pyörä on yhdistelmä maantie- ja cyclocrosspyörää sen kummemmin yksityiskohtiin menemättä.

----------


## MRe

No entä hybridi? 29'er jollain puolentoista-kahden tuuman renkailla ja suoralla tangolla?

----------


## Padex

Gravel-sana ärsyttää sen verran paljon tämän ketjun ansiosta, että korvattakoon se soratiepyörä-sanalla? Kun on maantiepyöriä,hybridejä,Jopoja,maastopyöriä ja sitten näitä uusia soratiepyöriä. Soratiepyörä on tarkoitettu pelkästään soratiellä ajeluun niin kuin maastopyörä on tarkoitettu maastossa ajoon, maantiepyörä taas maantiellä ajoon, hybridillä pääsee myös kelvillä,maastossa ja maantielläkin eteenpäin. Jopolla pääsee teini kouluun parhaiten ja koulupäivä sujuu ongelmitta. Mutta hybridi on siinä mielessä huono pyörä, ettei se ole missään alustalla paras mahdollinen ratkaisu.
Soratielle on paras soratiepyörä ja kaupoista niitä saa. Mikä tahansa hybridin näköinen pyörä ei ole soratiepyörä, pelkkä hybridi vain! Hybridistä ei saa soratiepyörää tankoa vaihtamalla kippurasarvismalliin, vaan se pysyy hybridinä. Ja sillä voi ajaa myös maantiellä ja maastossa, toisin kuin soratiepyörällä, joka on tarkoitettu soratieajoon.

----------


## Firlefanz

Olen ymmärtänyt että määritelmä ja sen rajat perustuvat ennen kaikkea gravel ridingin syntyhistoriaan. Siinähän oli kyse nimenomaan siitä että maantiepyöräilijät halusivat pois asfaltilta tai laajentaa reviiriään kuitenkaan luopumatta "maantiepyörämäisyydestä". Jos gravel-huuman taustalla olisivat olleet maastopyöräilijät ja gravel-pyörien lajityyppi ja kirjo olsi rakentunut maastopyöriä "maanteistämällä" tilanne voisi olla toinen.

----------


## MRe

^Olisin taipuvainen allekirjoittamaan Firlefanzin näkemyksen. Gg:n juuret ovat nimenomaan maantiepyöräilyssä ja ehkä vähemmässä määrin CC:ssä. Ja siksi pyörien perustekniikka ja osittain geometriakin tulee sieltä puolen. Tosin ihan viime aikoina on alkanut näkymään mtb-fillareista otettuja vaikutelmia, kuten voimakkaasti laskeva yläputki.

Gg elää siellä jossain metsäisellä hiekkatiellä, asfaltin ja kairan välimaastossa.

Padexin tekstiin kommentoisin sen verran, että samalla tavalla gg on kompromissi maantiepyörän ja maastopyörän välissä. Se on monelle riittävän hyvä maantiellä ajamiseen ja välttävä helpossa maastossa ajamiseen. Kovapintaisella hiekkatiellä ja neulaspolulla se pääsee loistamaan.

----------


## Padex

Näinhän se on, soratiepyörä on tavallaan uusi hybridipyörä. Ja ihan selvästi tunnistettavissa esim. googlekuvahaulla omaksi pyörätyypikseen.

https://www.google.fi/search?q=grave...w=1260&bih=879

Osui silmään peräti tällainen täpärigraveli:

https://bikepacking.com/bikes/niner-...n-gravel-bike/

----------


## velib

> Gg:n juuret ovat nimenomaan maantiepyöräilyssä



Ja maantiepyöräilyn juuret soratiepyöräilyssä. Ympyrä jne.

Tämäkin ketju on aloitettu aikaan jolloin vielä hyvin harva pyörävalmistaja puhui gravel grindingista -> suuri osa täällä olleista pyöristä oli jotain muuta kuin gg.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ei kai näitä kukaan määrää ellei ole kisalajista kyse, mutta jos haluaa tulla ymmärretyksi, pitää suunnilleen puhua samaa tarkoittavilla termeillä.



Totta, tämä on asiallinen kommentti kun puhutaan näistä pyöristä. Mutta sitten kun puhutaan gravel-ajelusta, reiteistä yms. Niin sitten on yks hailee millaisella pyörällä kukin niitä reittejä ajelee ja maisemista nautii...

----------


## JackOja

> Tämäkin ketju on aloitettu aikaan jolloin vielä hyvin harva pyörävalmistaja puhui gravel grindingista....



Topicin aloittaja on ollut (tapansa mukaan) edellä aikaansa. Kaukonäköisesti vieläpä laittanut otsikkoon lainausmerkit. Kuin aavistaen tämän vänkäyksen.

----------


## cuppis

Mielestäni asia on sillä tavalla selkeä, että maastopyörämäisistä lähtökohdista tehdyt käyräsarviset on monstercrosseja (eka tuotantokapine taisi olla Salsan Fargo).  
Maantiepyörän kehitelmiä sitten cyclocrossit ja gravelit joiden eroa en ihan hahmota. Tiukassa tulkinnassa cyclocrossarin rengaskoko on tietty rajoitettu säännöillä.

Kaikilla fillarityypeillä voi ajaa sorateitä mutta soratiePYÖRÄkeskustelussa ei kannattane ihan kaikkien kukkien antaa kukkia. Reitti yms. jutuissa välineellä ei ole väliä.

----------


## jii.haanpaa

> Gravel-sana ärsyttää sen verran paljon tämän ketjun ansiosta, että korvattakoon se soratiepyörä-sanalla? Kun on maantiepyöriä,hybridejä,Jopoja,maastopyöriä ja sitten näitä uusia soratiepyöriä. Soratiepyörä on tarkoitettu pelkästään soratiellä ajeluun niin kuin maastopyörä on tarkoitettu maastossa ajoon, maantiepyörä taas maantiellä ajoon, hybridillä pääsee myös kelvillä,maastossa ja maantielläkin eteenpäin. Jopolla pääsee teini kouluun parhaiten ja koulupäivä sujuu ongelmitta. Mutta hybridi on siinä mielessä huono pyörä, ettei se ole missään alustalla paras mahdollinen ratkaisu.
> Soratielle on paras soratiepyörä ja kaupoista niitä saa. Mikä tahansa hybridin näköinen pyörä ei ole soratiepyörä, pelkkä hybridi vain! Hybridistä ei saa soratiepyörää tankoa vaihtamalla kippurasarvismalliin, vaan se pysyy hybridinä. Ja sillä voi ajaa myös maantiellä ja maastossa, toisin kuin soratiepyörällä, joka on tarkoitettu soratieajoon.



Tässä esimerkinomaisesti 10-vuotta vanha hybridi, jota myytiin sekä suoralla, että droppitangolla. Jokainen voi tykönään miettiä, mihin karsinaan markkinamies sijoittaisi tämän vuonna 2019.

https://static.evanscycles.com/produ...943-9999-1.jpg

----------


## stenu

> Olen ymmärtänyt että määritelmä ja sen rajat perustuvat ennen kaikkea gravel ridingin syntyhistoriaan. Siinähän oli kyse nimenomaan siitä että maantiepyöräilijät halusivat pois asfaltilta tai laajentaa reviiriään kuitenkaan luopumatta "maantiepyörämäisyydestä". Jos gravel-huuman taustalla olisivat olleet maastopyöräilijät ja gravel-pyörien lajityyppi ja kirjo olsi rakentunut maastopyöriä "maanteistämällä" tilanne voisi olla toinen.



Toisaalta jos katsoo, missä kaupallisten "gravel-pyörien" evoluutio (mikä on muuten ollut historiallisen nopeata) kulkee tällä hetkellä, niin monet niistä sjoittuvat jonnekin cyclocross-pyörän ja droppitanko-mtb:n välimaastoon. Yhä usemmassa on >50-millisiä renkaita, maastokelpoisia välityksiä, hissitolppia, ylileveitä tankoja ja erilaisia jousitusratkaisujakin. Joissain tapauksissa kaupallinen gravel-pyörä alkaa olla aika lähellä sellaista pyörää, jolla voisi tehdä reittiennätyksiä mtb maratoneilla.

----------


## velib

Mutta mikä on seuraava kehitysaskel? Uskotellaanko pyöräileville kuluttajille, että tallissa pitää olla vähintään kaksi erilaista GG-pyörää, maantiemaisempi (esim. Exploro, Space Chicken) ja maastopyörämäisempi (esim. Cutthroat). Ja ehkä vielä se teräsrunkoinen 29+ -kumeja syövä retkimonsteri? Muita vaihtoehtoja on että cyclocrossista tulee massalaji tai sitten uskotellaan, että XC-maasturi on kaikille pakollinen. GG-pyörät ovat sinänsä monen kannalta hyvä asia, että ne sopivat hyvin siihen käyttöön, mihin yleensä polkupyöriä ostetaan, eli kulkuvälineeksi ja satunnaiseen lenkkeilyyn vaihtelevilla alustoilla. Eli siihen käyttöön mihin hybriditkin on suunniteltu.

Edit: Huomiona vielä muuten sen verran, että aika harvat valmistajat puhuvat GG-pyöristä, vaan kuvauksista löytyy termejä all road, endurance, adventure, dirt...

----------


## puppy

Gravel-pyöräthän ovat olleet hyvä keksintö siinä että aiemmin suuremmalle osalle sopimattomat maantiepyörät ammattilaismitoilla ovat muuttuneet normaalille ihmiselle sopivaksi kulkuvälineeksi. Ja rengaskoko on kasvanut tuoden ajoon lisää mukavuutta.

Koko gravel-skenen suosiohan on kasvanut Yhdysvalloista jossa se on monelle se ainoa vaihtoehto turvallisesti pyöräillä. Pyöräily onnistuu suht-koht laillisesti turvallisesti metsissä ja pelloilla sillä maassa ei ole sinänsä jokamiehenoikeutta mennä kaikissa metsissä mutta on iso kasa metsäautoteitä ja teitä jotka on tehty vartavasten palokalustoa varten niin tavallisissa metsäpaloissa. Gravelhan on suosituinta usein keskilännessä missä ei ole paljon teitä hyvillä pientareilla jne. Samoin pyörämatkailu on ollut suosittua jo satavuotta joka on tuonut lisämausteensa skeneen.

On myös totta että on aina ajettu kaikkialla kaikella......

Samoin on ollut positiivista skenen luoma teollisuus eli iso määrä pyöriä käsintekeviä ihmisiä ja tietysti kaikki laukut jne. Todellista kommunismia siis kun valta on valumassa isoilta yrityksiltä yksilöille.....

----------


## stenu

Välillä väittelyn sijaa pyörää kehiin, mutta entäpä sitten, kun pyörän valmistaja määrittelee pyöränsä näin: "The CrossHairs is all about versatility. Thought the geometry is ideal for both cyclocross and gravel grinding, you can use it for a wide range of riding, from citizen’s road racing to commuting to light touring. Clearly it’s not afraid of the off-season."

Ainakin se sotii pyörävalmistajien intressejä vastaan. He kun haluavat lokeroida genret mahdollisimman tarkkaan, koska N+1. Maastopyörien evoluutio viimeisen reilun kymmenen vuoden aikana on paras esimerkki siitä.

Mä itse miellän tuon cyclokrossariksi silloin, kun se on kuvan kuosissa, eli pullotelineet irti ja krossirenkaat alla, vaikka noi PDX:t onkin 33 mm:n nimellismitastaan huolimatta reilusti uci-ylikokoiset, mutta siis Hel CX -sääntöjen mukaiset. Kun laitan pullotelineet kiinni, tool rollin roikkumaan satulaan, vaihdan 38/18:sta 38/17- tai 38/16-välitykseen ja gravel-renkaat alle, muuttuu se gravel grinderiksi, vaikka kaupallisen määritelmän mukaan ei ehkä gravel grinderiksi kelpaisikaan, koska rengastila loppuu noin 40 mm:iin ja levyjarrut puuttuu. Niin ja pitääkö grinderissa olla vaihteet? Yksivaihteisia gravel-pyöräksi määriteltyjä pyöriä ei taida olla myynnissä, vaikka gravel-kisoja maailmalla yksivaihteisilla ajetaan paljonkin ja olisi Fiskars GG:ssäkin ollut oma luokka 1-vaihteisille.

Ton geometria on sellainen, että se on crossariksi pitkähkö ja matalahko, mutta kulmiltaan ihan krossari ja perinteisellä 45 rakella (toi mun koko). Mihis kategoriaan siis lokeroidaan..? =)



Mun lempipyörä vielä näin seitsemän (vai kahdeksankohan se jo on) vuodenkin jälkeen ja paranee vaan vanhetessaan. 8,16 kg nyt uudet second hand -tassut alla, XTR-spedaalien kanssa ja renkaat krossivalmiina eli aika reilusti litkua sisällä. Putkiosat turvallisesti alumiinia ja mitään muitakaan varsinaisia keventelyosia ei ole. Etukiekkoon vaihdoin pinnat, kun se tuli radiaalipuolattuna. On muuten yllättävän iso ero kiekkojen ajomukavuudessa Sapim CX Ray vs. Sapim Sprint. Gravassa kun on vastaavanlaiset kiekot, mutta Sprinteillä kasattuna. Pitää ehkä talven aikana kasata nekin uusiksi, jos nämä kestävät syksyn ajot.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ainakin tämä on aktiivinen ketju, jäykkäperäinen AM filo taitaa olla toinen samanlainen. Mutta sellaiset kisakireitä XC/maratonpyöriä koskevat ketjut ovat aika hiljaisia.   :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> ...entäpä sitten, kun pyörän valmistaja määrittelee pyöränsä näin: "The CrossHairs is all about versatility. Thought the geometry is ideal for both cyclocross and gravel grinding, you can use it for a wide range of riding, from citizen’s road racing to commuting to light touring. ...



Kappas vaan, melkeinpä juuri noilla sanoilla määrittelin custom gg-runkoni käyttötarkoituksen valmistajalle  :Hymy: 





> Clearly it’s not afraid of the off-season."
> ...



Onko off-season juuri se season kun kelvejä suolataan? Eikö tuo ole juuri se pyörä, jonka olisi kannattanut pelätä off-seasonia?  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

^joo markkinointiosastoille on tyypillistä, että aina luvataan jotain liikaa...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

Minusta gravelin juuret maantiepyöräilyssä on hyvä lähtökohta. Tällöin kaikki tietää, mistä on kyse, kunhan ei väkisin yritä lokeroida ja kaivaa syitä, miksi lokerointi ei juuri tietyn pyörän kohdalla toimi kun se jonkun toisen kohdalla toimii.
Jostain syystä maantiepyöristä ei käydä samaa keskustelua, vaikka Jopollakin voi ehkä ainakin joskus lyhyen matkan ajaa maantketä.

----------


## JackOja

Tästä -milloin joku pyörä ja sillä ajo on jotakin- pitäisi käydä perinpohjainen filosofinen keskustelu (jossain toisessa topicissa).

Jos ajaa maastopyörällä maantienlaitaa onko kyseessä maastopyöräily? Vai maantiepyöräily? 
Jos kyseessä on maantiepyöräily onko maastopyörä tuon ajan maantiepyörä? Ei kai se maastopyöräilyä voi olla?
Entä jos ajaa hybridillä maastossa onko kyseessä maastopyöräily? 
Jos taasen ajaa maastopyörällä kioskille hakemaan tupakkiaskin onko kyseessä maastopyöräily vai hybridipyöräily? 
Onko hybridipyöräilyä olemassa, pitäisikö olla?

jne.

----------


## alppu

Vertaus maantielenkkiin Jopolla ontuu pahasti. Kokeile käydä pyöräseurasi maantieryhmälenkilla Jopolla, ja ymmärrät miksi. Sen sijaan XC-pyörällä gravel-ryhmälenkille osallistuminen onnistuu mainiosti, miksi? Koska XC pyörä on hyvä gravelpyörä.

----------


## Padex

> Ton geometria on sellainen, että se on crossariksi pitkähkö ja matalahko, mutta kulmiltaan ihan krossari ja perinteisellä 45 rakella (toi mun koko). Mihis kategoriaan siis lokeroidaan..? =)



Hieno pyörä ja lokeroin sen sinkulaksi.  :Hymy: 

Voiskohan ajatella niin, että pyörän runko määrittelee sen lokeron, mihin se kuuluu? Kona Dev Drop on ilmiselvä hybridi siis, samoin kuin oma pyöräni, vaikkei siltä näytä..

----------


## Jami2003

> Ainakin tämä on aktiivinen ketju, jäykkäperäinen AM filo taitaa olla toinen samanlainen. Mutta sellaiset kisakireitä XC/maratonpyöriä koskevat ketjut ovat aika hiljaisia.



Varmaan sen takia että suuri osa porukasta ajaa pyörillä siksi että se on hauskaa. Ja näillä pyörillä ainakin omasta mielestä ajaminen on hauskempaa kuin kisakireällä sellaisella tai tällaisella pyörällä ajaminen  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

^ Tai sitten siksi, että sellaisilla ajavat ehkäpä ajavat kisaa ja käyttävät aikansa mieluummin treenaamiseen kuin täällä roikkumiseen.

----------


## Jami2003

> ^ Tai sitten siksi, että sellaisilla ajavat ehkäpä ajavat kisaa ja käyttävät aikansa mieluummin treenaamiseen kuin täällä roikkumiseen.



Sekin voi olla mahdollista

----------


## Ohiampuja

Aikoinaan kaikki cyclocross topicit oli niitä aktiivisimpia. Onko cycloilu loppunut vai kuskit ajamassa?  :Hymy:

----------


## Firlefanz

Havainto lienee täysin oikea ja huumoriin puettu toteamus siitä että gravel-pyörät ovat nyt viemässä elleivät ole jo vieneet cyclocross-pyörin asemat niinsanotussa Suomi-pyöräilyssä. Eli gravel-pyörällä ajetaan kaikki mitä ei maantiepyörällä voida tai ei haluta ajaa - ja valtaosa gravelpyörillä ajetuista kilometreistä on muuta kuin puhdasoppisimman näkemyksen mukaista lajispesifistä gravel racingiä tai ridingiä.

Cyclocross-pyörille näyttäisi jäävän enää cyclocross-kisat ja niiden lajispesifiset treenit :Cool:  Niiden "väärinkäyttö" entisen malliin toki jatkuu niiden toimesta jotka eivät uutta pyörää ole ehtineet tai vielä voineet hankkia tai eivät jostain syystä halua uutta eli gravel-pyörää hankkia :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## hitlike

> Aikoinaan kaikki cyclocross topicit oli niitä aktiivisimpia. Onko cycloilu loppunut vai kuskit ajamassa?



Taisi huumoria mutta tosissaan, tottakai uusien genrejen keskustelut on aktiivisempia kun jengi hankkii uutta, specsaa ja vertailee. Vakiintuneet genret tietty vakiintuvat ja hiljaistuvat kun kalustot on hankittu ja elämä rullaa. Aika hiljaista on esim 29er keskusteluissa, vaikka joskus trafiikkia riitti. Takaan että vuoden parin päästä tämä ketju on käytännössä kylmä kuin ruumis kun kalustot on hankittu ja gräveli on vanha juttu.

----------


## Rosco

Mites jos GG:llä haluaa ajaa cx kisoja? Gg:ssä tunnetusti vähän loivempi keulakulma ja pikkasen matalammalla keskiö? Haitanneeko todellisuudesssa mitään? Kyse ton bb dropin kannalta muutamasta millistä, enkä usko että jos keula on sentinkin vaikka edempänä haittaa cat.3 touhua.

----------


## JackOja

> Mites jos GG:llä haluaa ajaa cx kisoja?



Mikäpäs siinä.





> Gg:ssä tunnetusti vähän loivempi keulakulma ja pikkasen matalammalla keskiö?



Joskus on, joskus ei.





> Haitanneeko todellisuudesssa mitään?



Tuskinpa.





> Kyse ton bb dropin kannalta muutamasta millistä, enkä usko että jos keula on sentinkin vaikka edempänä haittaa cat.3 touhua.



Niinhän se varmasti on. Eikä ne mitat ja kulmat välttämättä edes ole erilaiset kuin CX:ssa. Se vähän riippuu.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mites jos GG:llä haluaa ajaa cx kisoja?.



Väärin haluttu.

----------


## stenu

Gravelipyörinä myytävien pyörien kirjo on aika moninainen. Osa niistä toimii harrastekrossissa varmasti siinä, missä kisakrossarikin. Osa ehkä vähemmän hyvin, mutta eipä sekään osallistumisen este ole. Hel CX:iä on ajettu ihan sujuvasti mm Roveilla, Sutrilla, Stavangereilla ja Wolverineilla (ja fiksi-Steamrollereilla  :Hymy: ). Yleensä siellä kärkiporukoissa on nopeimmat kuskit - ei suinkaan kaikki nopeimmat pyörät. Jos vaikkapa maastopyöräilyyn vertaa, niin harrastelijatasolla krossi on siitä kiva laji, että jos osaa ajaa ja on kuntoa, niin vähän vähemmänkin vimpan päälle olevalla kalustolla pärjää ja vaikka kalusto olisi kuinka vimpan päälle, ei pelkästään sillä ihan hirveästi voita. Eli kaikki vaan mukaan ajamaan kalustosta riippumatta!

----------


## velib

Mielenkiinnosta tutkin uutta Kona Jakea, kun pohdin, että kuka ylipäänsä krossaria enää ostaa muuten kuin oikeasti krossiin. En nyt nopeasti keksinyt, mikä Jakessa olisi erityisen cyclocrossia eikä GG:tä. BB-droppia on enemmän kuin vuoden 2014 Rovessa (68-70mm vs 65mm) ja keulakin loivempi. Perä on Jakessa lyhyempi ja rengastilasta en tiedä. Ainakin Konan mallistosta löytyy vaihtoehtoja, kun GG-touhuihin löytyy Jake, Rove, Libre ja Sutra ja kaikista vielä useampi malli. Jokaisesta löytyy toki omat ominaispiirteensä.

----------


## Aappeli

Mikäs on tämä tämmöinen BH merkki? Mitäs olette mieltä tämmösestä kokoonpanosta? 
BH GRAVEL -X ALU1.5 SHIMANO 105
https://cyclecenter.fi/osasto/pyorat...ano-105-kokom/

----------


## JackOja

^BH on ihan klassinen ja "kunnon merkki". Tuohan on alumiinirungoksi vieläpä hienon näköinen. Speksit ok hintaan nähden.

Kivat renkaat, ei tarvii heti vaihtaa.

----------


## overlow

> Mites jos GG:llä haluaa ajaa cx kisoja? Gg:ssä tunnetusti vähän loivempi keulakulma ja pikkasen matalammalla keskiö? Haitanneeko todellisuudesssa mitään? Kyse ton bb dropin kannalta muutamasta millistä, enkä usko että jos keula on sentinkin vaikka edempänä haittaa cat.3 touhua.



 Itsellä olisi hieman halu lähteä tutustumaan CX touhuun mutta mietityttää juurikin että miten GG pyörä siihen touhuun taipuu varsinkin sääntöjen puitteissa. Omalla kohdallani isoin kysymysmerkki on leveähkö "flared" tanko ja se että pyörästä löytyy dropperpost, jälkimmäinen tosin on helposti vaihdettavissa tavalliseen putkeen mikäli on laiton kapistus mutta tankojen vaihto olisikin sitten isompi operaatio. Suorituskyvystä en niinkään ole huolissani koska tiedän että omalla kunnollani todennäköisesti tapellaan viimeisistä sijoista vehkeestä riippumatta, mutta pääsisikö GG fillarilla edes lähtöportille onkin se huolenaihe. Pyöränä toimii siis Pelagon Stavanger Outback hieman modifikoituna

----------


## velib

Taitaa aika monessa cx-kisassa Suomessa ainoa rajoitus että pitää olla droppitanko ja joskus rengaskokoa on rajoitettu, mutta usein luokkaa 40-50mm eikä UCI:n 33mm. Ja usein saa ajaa vaikka maasturilla, mutta silloin ei kilpaile pisteistä. Viralliset kisat ovat sitten erikseen, mutta luulisi että niiden kalustovaatimukset löytää helposti.

----------


## stenu

^^ Hel CX:ssä muissa kuin harrastesarjassa on rengasrajoitus eli renkaiden ilmoitettu nimellisleveys (renkaan kyljessä oleva) ei saa olla yli 33 mm. Droppitanko on pakollinen ja luulisin, että kaikki droppitangoksi laskettavat kelpaavat, mutta pitää ehkä kuitenkin varmistaa. Hissitolppa ei ole uci-säännöissäkään kielletty ja niitä saattaa mahdollisesti alkaa näkymään teknisemmillä radoilla uci-krosseissakin. Muualla Suomessa ajettavat krossisarjat taitaa olla vielä epävirallisempia ja sääntöjä vielä vähemmän. Harrastesarjassa Hel CX:ssäkin on aina ollut mukana myös maastureita, joten kokeilemiseen ei tarvitse välttämättä olla edes droppitankopyörää. Virallisia kisoja Suomessa ei ole kuin SM-kisat ja niissä renkaita saatetaan mittailla eli pitää olla true <33 mm. Eli millä tahansa gg-pyöränä myytävällä pyörällä pääsee Suomessa cyclocrossia harrastamaan.

E: Laitoinpa tankoasiasta kysymyksen Hel CX:n fb-ryhmään.

----------


## Mohkku

Kona Jaken kommenttiin kommentti, että tuskin tuo peruskrossari vuosien mittaan mihinkään on huonontunut. Tarpeesta riipuen etenkin Snake on hyvinkin kinnostava, jos ns. normaalit renkaat riittää. Ja kun tuo malliston laajuus tuli puheeksi, Libre Al voisi olla hyvä vaihtoehto Sutralle, jos ei niin järeää pyörää tarvitse. Oma henkilökohtainen ongelmani noissa on kiekot, jotka todennäköisesti ei ihan vastaa muun pyörän tasoa.

----------


## velib

> Kona Jaken kommenttiin kommentti, että tuskin tuo peruskrossari vuosien mittaan mihinkään on huonontunut. Tarpeesta riipuen etenkin Snake on hyvinkin kinnostava, jos ns. normaalit renkaat riittää. Ja kun tuo malliston laajuus tuli puheeksi, Libre Al voisi olla hyvä vaihtoehto Sutralle, jos ei niin järeää pyörää tarvitse. Oma henkilökohtainen ongelmani noissa on kiekot, jotka todennäköisesti ei ihan vastaa muun pyörän tasoa.



Joo, en tarkoittanutkaan että siinä huonoa olisi. Voisi jopa olla oma valinta tällä hetkellä Konan mallistosta (hinnat huomioiden), jos siihen mahtuu 40 mm renkaat. Eteen ainakin näyttäisi mahtuvan.

Libre ja Sutra vaikuttavat tosiaan saman tyylisiltä geometrian puolesta. Sutra retkipyöräksi ja Libre lenkkipyöräksi. Sutran etu tieysti on riittävä tila Ice Spikereille.

----------


## Pexi

> Ja kun tuo malliston laajuus tuli puheeksi, Libre Al voisi olla hyvä vaihtoehto Sutralle, jos ei niin järeää pyörää tarvitse. Oma henkilökohtainen ongelmani noissa on kiekot, jotka todennäköisesti ei ihan vastaa muun pyörän tasoa.



Kona Libreen liittyen huutelen kommenttia, että ainakin pienessä koossa geometria/kokomitoitus on keskiarvoista niin paljon poikkeva, että omakohtainen koeajo on syytä tehdä ennen ostopäätöstä. Omalla koeajolla jäi fiilis että pyörä oli nimelliskokoonsa ja Konan kokosuositukseen nähden hirmuisen iso, nimenomaan _pitkä_, numero tai pari normikokoa pienempi olisi varmaan ollut jees (mutta ei ollut koeajettavissa). Mulle tarttui matkaan Rove NRB, joka istui kuin hanska. 

Mutta mikäs noissa kiekoissa on vikana? Navatko niissä on ongelma? Hyvä meinaan tietää, jos on syytä pitää silmällä tai erityisen huolenpidon kohteena..

----------


## jii.haanpaa

> Joo, en tarkoittanutkaan että siinä huonoa olisi. Voisi jopa olla oma valinta tällä hetkellä Konan mallistosta (hinnat huomioiden), jos siihen mahtuu 40 mm renkaat. Eteen ainakin näyttäisi mahtuvan.



Ainakin 2015 JTS:ään menee iisisti yli 40-millinen rengas. Muutenkin aivan loistava sorapyörä ja erittäin mukavuuspainotteiseksi säädettävissä. Kaikkea muuta kuin pitkä ja matala kisakireä cc-pyörä.

----------


## overlow

> ^^ Hel CX:ssä muissa kuin harrastesarjassa on rengasrajoitus eli renkaiden ilmoitettu nimellisleveys (renkaan kyljessä oleva) ei saa olla yli 33 mm. Droppitanko on pakollinen ja luulisin, että kaikki droppitangoksi laskettavat kelpaavat, mutta pitää ehkä kuitenkin varmistaa. Hissitolppa ei ole uci-säännöissäkään kielletty ja niitä saattaa mahdollisesti alkaa näkymään teknisemmillä radoilla uci-krosseissakin. Muualla Suomessa ajettavat krossisarjat taitaa olla vielä epävirallisempia ja sääntöjä vielä vähemmän. Harrastesarjassa Hel CX:ssäkin on aina ollut mukana myös maastureita, joten kokeilemiseen ei tarvitse välttämättä olla edes droppitankopyörää. Virallisia kisoja Suomessa ei ole kuin SM-kisat ja niissä renkaita saatetaan mittailla eli pitää olla true <33 mm. Eli millä tahansa gg-pyöränä myytävällä pyörällä pääsee Suomessa cyclocrossia harrastamaan.
> 
> E: Laitoinpa tankoasiasta kysymyksen Hel CX:n fb-ryhmään.



Tämä on huojentava tieto ettei ainakaan tarvitse huolehtia että kokeilun halu päättyisi jo ennen lähtöporttia

----------


## mjjk

> Joo, en tarkoittanutkaan että siinä huonoa olisi. Voisi jopa olla oma valinta tällä hetkellä Konan mallistosta (hinnat huomioiden), jos siihen mahtuu 40 mm renkaat. Eteen ainakin näyttäisi mahtuvan.



 Jake the Snake 2017 omassa käytössä ja hyvin mahtuu 40mm renkaat pyörimään edessä ja takana.

----------


## Kalle H

Mulla konan private jakessa (vm. 2017?) edessä ja takana wtb resolute 42mm pyörii lokarien kanssa vielä hyvin.

----------


## Pexi

CGR alkaa lähestyä ainakin väliaikaista valmistumistaan. Aika paljon bolt-on osia on vaihtunut alkuperäisestä asusta, eikä tuo nyt kai ihan kamalasti ole huonontunut. Jotain matskua ja kaluja on vielä DHL:n hallussa, mutta tällä hetkellä mennään tällaisella kokoonpanolla, elopaino kuvan mukaisena tykötarpeineen 9.36 kg:





Ajo se on silkkiä vaan.

Mutta. Eturengas on aivan väärin asennettu. Äskettäin litkutetun tubelessin vaihto toiselle vanteelle oli niin zen kokemus, että pyhä venttiili-rengaslabel asemointi unohtui jossain vaiheessa sitä jumalatonta sotkua ja tahmaa. Ilmeisesti pyörät ja renkaat ovat kehittyneet viime vuosina niin paljon, että pitääkseen maailman tasapainossa jumala keksi litkut ja tubelessit.

----------


## kaakku

Komia laite. On! Mikä tuo satulatolppa on? Joku joustoratkaisu tuossa möntissä?

----------


## Pexi

Jep, joustoa siinä on vähäsen, tykkään. Tolppa on Cane Creek Silk: https://www.bike24.com/p2291234.html...20creek%20silk

----------


## Firlefanz

Inhottava nimi ja ällöttävä kirjoitusasu "eeSilk" https://www.canecreek.com/product/eesilk/ mutta ilmeisesti toimiva ratkaisu johon käyttäjät ovat olleet valtaosin tyytyväisiä. (Itse en huolisi edes ilmaiseksi, mutta en tuomitse niitä jotka mielestään sellaista tarvitsevat :Cool: ) Redshift Sportsilla (jonka tuotteista tunnetuin lienee myös kehuttu "ShockStop suspension stem") on oma ratkaisu jossa "travelia" on 35 mm https://redshiftsports.com/shockstop...nsion-seatpost

PS Minun tyylisilmälleni Pexin pyörä on kuin...öö...isku vyön alle? "Tanwall"-renkaiden ruskea on jo yksinään vähän häiritsevän ilkeä ja noiden vanteiden ja titaanisen(?) rungon yhdistelmään ne eivät mitenkään sovi. Mutta mistä sitä taas tietää; kuva on aina pelkkä kuvana, livenä pyörä voi näyttää aivan toisenlaisena ja kerran oikeassa valossa ja uudella tavalla nähtynä silmä voikin sen hyväksyä ja useampaan kertaan nähtynä siihen tykästyä tai jopa mieltyä.

----------


## Pexi

> livenä pyörä voi näyttää aivan toisenlaisena



Livenä se näyttää ihan samanlaiselta, sori. Eli tältä päivältä.

----------


## JohannesP

> Inhottava nimi ja ällöttävä kirjoitusasu "eeSilk"



Nimi johtuu varmasti siitä, että Cane Creek osti eecycleworksin, joka oli tunnettu suosituista eeBrakes-maantiejarruistaan. Cane Creek käyttää samaa tupla eetä sit muissakin hifimmissä tuotteissaan.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Livenä se näyttää ihan samanlaiselta, sori. Eli tältä päivältä.



Se että joku on "tätä päivää" ei tarkoita sitä että jokainen jonka silmiä ei hivele on jämähtänyt menneiden aikojen tyyli-ihanteisiin tai pahimmassa tapauksessa kultaisten nuoruusvuosiensa mieltymyksiin. 

En rupea kiusaamaan sinua muistuttamalla minkä kaiken on aikanaan sanottu olevan "tätä päivää" :Cool:  Mutta muistutan sanonnasta jonka mukaan yhtä tärkeää kuin on mennä yli on tietää millon on menty liian yli tai ei ole menty tarpeeksi yli. Mutta pääasia - kuten aina kun fillareista on kyse - että omistaja itse tykkää ja on tyytyväinen. Ja jos omistajan ajokaverit tykkäävät myös ja jos vielä osaavat olla hieman kateellisiakin, niin mikäs sen hienompaa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

> Mutta mikäs noissa kiekoissa on vikana? Navatko niissä on ongelma? Hyvä meinaan tietää, jos on syytä pitää silmällä tai erityisen huolenpidon kohteena..



En väitä, että olisivat huonoja. Tässä tapauksessa vanne on jopa olemassa Wtb:n valikoimassa, kun usein ensiasennusosia ei ole mitään tietoja tarjolla. Joskun vain merkki, joskus ei sitäköön.

 Muutamaan kertaan vain pyörähuollossa asioinnin yhteydessä olen kuullut asentajien pitävän yleisesti ottaen vakiokiekkoja huonoina. Valmistajat satsaavat mielummin paremmin myyvien kohokohtien, kuten vaihteisto, laatuun. Navoistakin sanotaan vain, että se on Formula. Jostain syystä vain halvimpia pyöriä, kuten Prisman Jupiteria, muudään maininnalla "Shimanon vaihteet". Kun sitten katsotaan mitä se tarkoittaa, pyörästä löytyy jokin Tourney tms.

----------


## Mohkku

Miksi Pexi valisit tuohon pyörään noin korkeat vanteet? Todella hieno pyörä, mutta paksut renkaat ja korkeat vanteet on aika massiivinen yhdistelmä näin tyylipoliisin silmin katsottuna.

----------


## stenu

> Itsellä olisi hieman halu lähteä tutustumaan CX touhuun mutta mietityttää juurikin että miten GG pyörä siihen touhuun taipuu varsinkin sääntöjen puitteissa. Omalla kohdallani isoin kysymysmerkki on leveähkö "flared" tanko ja se että pyörästä löytyy dropperpost, jälkimmäinen tosin on helposti vaihdettavissa tavalliseen putkeen mikäli on laiton kapistus mutta tankojen vaihto olisikin sitten isompi operaatio. Suorituskyvystä en niinkään ole huolissani koska tiedän että omalla kunnollani todennäköisesti tapellaan viimeisistä sijoista vehkeestä riippumatta, mutta pääsisikö GG fillarilla edes lähtöportille onkin se huolenaihe. Pyöränä toimii siis Pelagon Stavanger Outback hieman modifikoituna



Sain järjestäjien vastauksen. Käytettävät säännöt on sellaiset, että harrastesarjassa ei ole tangon leveyttä eikä tyyppiäkään rajoitettu, mutta cat-sarjoissa noudatetaan UCI-sääntöjä eli droppi ja 50 cm maksimileveyttä. Perusteena on turvallisuusnäkökohdat. Varsinkin miesten cat1/cat2-lähdössä vauhdit on nykyään niin kovia ja ajoittain kisataan melko lähituntumalla, että ylileveiden tankojen katsotaan aiheuttavan mahdollisuuden tarpeettomiin vaaratilanteisiin.

Eli jos haaveilet gravel grinder -pyörästä ja Hel CX:stä, kannattaa pyöräkandidaatteja valitessa huomioida tangon leveys tai valmistautua siihen, että sen joutuu vaihtamaan kapeampaan, mikäli muut sarjat kuin harrastesarja kiinnostaa. Mutta harrastesarjaan pääsee siis kokeilemaan ja jos krossikärpänen puraisee ja ylemmät sarjat alkaa kiinnostamaan, niin tangon vaihtaminen tarvittaessa ei ole hirveän suuri operaatio.

----------


## Teemu H

Minä pidän klassisen putkirungon ja korkeiden hiilikuituvanteiden yhdistelmästä, siinä on jotain perverssiä ja kiellettyä.

----------


## stenu

> Miksi Pexi valisit tuohon pyörään noin korkeat vanteet? Todella hieno pyörä, mutta paksut renkaat ja korkeat vanteet on aika massiivinen yhdistelmä näin tyylipoliisin silmin katsottuna.



Juu muuten tuo on funktionaalisen oloinen, mutta mahdollinen aerohyöty sulaa möhkörenkaisiin, matalaprofiiliset vanteet olis olleet kevyemmät ja ehkä jopa sen verran mukavammatkin, että joku kevyt fleksaava kuitutolppa olis riittänyt ton ilmeisen painavan joustotolpan sijaan. Nykykokoonpanolla painoa on saman verran tai vissiin vähän enemmänkin kuin mun vanhentuneen teknologian teräsgrainderilla. Ulkonäköaisat on makuasioita ja makuja lienee suunnilleen yhtä monta kuin pyöriäkin.

----------


## Privileged

Toiset tykkää ja toiset ei. Itselle maistuu mitä korkeammat sitä paremmat  :Kieli pitkällä: 



Canyonissa JED-Bikes tuotantoo kiekot. N. 1500g ja 55mm profiililla. Sisäleveys 22mm ja 43mm Gravelkingit venyy 45mm mittaan.

----------


## paaton

Niin siis pexin pyörässähän on leveille kumeille liian matalat kiekot, jos ulkonäköä katsoo.

 Sama, tai jopa isompi aero hyötyhän leveiden renkaiden kanssa korkeasta laipasta on.

----------


## stenu

Juu visuaalisesti korrektein on kultaisen leikkauksen mukaisesti joko profiilin korkeus 1/3 renkaan paksuudesta tai rengas 1/3 profiilin korkeudesta ja tämä ei ole mielipideasia vaan fakta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Rosco

> CGR alkaa lähestyä ainakin väliaikaista valmistumistaan. Aika paljon bolt-on osia on vaihtunut alkuperäisestä asusta, eikä tuo nyt kai ihan kamalasti ole huonontunut. Jotain matskua ja kaluja on vielä DHL:n hallussa, mutta tällä hetkellä mennään tällaisella kokoonpanolla, elopaino kuvan mukaisena tykötarpeineen 9.36 kg:



OOOF miten hieno pyörä! Saiskohan tommosta titaniimiGG;tä alle 9kg helpoilla muutoksilla... Todella hieno!!

----------


## Pexi

Hienoa, että fillari herättää kommentteja - kiitos kaikista, niin kehuista kuin kritiikistäkin!

@Mohkku kyseli, miksi laitoin korkealaippaiset vanteet ja muutama muukin kyseenalaisti tuon valinnan paksujen renkaiden yhteydessä. Joustotolppakin taisi saada kritiikkiä. Tässä jotain ajatuksia valintojen takana:
Mun mielestä nuo kiekot on monipuoliset. Maantierenkaillakin 45 profiili oletettavasti toimii hyvin, eikä "painohaitta" ole itselleni merkittävä.Se, että kiekoilla on nyt nuo ensiasennuskumit, on sattuman ja huonon onnen tulosta. DHL hautoo tilaamiani renkaita "jossain". Heitin WTB:t alle viikonlopuksi koska halusin ajamaan noilla kiekoilla.Löysin koko tämän gravel-homman kun maantiepyörällä polkeminen oli turhan kivuliasta (toipuminen ja kuntoutuminen yli vuoden takaisesta pyöräonnettomuudesta tuntuu ottavan aikaa). Pehmeät renkaat, hyvä satula ja siihen vielä tuo joustotolppa, niin lenkin jälkeinen päivä on sekin kuin silkkiä vaan.Osamuutoksia ei ole tehty pelkästään kevennys mielessä, vaikka kyllä sekin valinnoissa on vaikuttanut. Ajoasento alkaa nyt olla tämän hetkiselle lonkkanivelen ja reiden kunnolle suorastaan hyvä. Neljäs stemmivariaatio menossa... tangoksi jäi varmaan pysyvästi tuo Salsa Cowchipper.Elämä on liian lyhyt harmaaseen massaan sulautuvien pyörien rakenteluun.

Näyttäisi muuten siltä, että "lopullinen" paino tulee asettumaan karvan alle 9 kiloon.

@Privilegedin Infidel on muuten hiano, tykkään!

----------


## Firlefanz

Myönnän sotkeneeni tämän ketjun "Pyöräsi kuva" -ketjuun jossa mahdollisen kommentoinnin keskeisenä kohteena on nimenomaan se miltä fillari näyttää eli niinsanottu esteettinen puoli. Tässä ketjussa oleellista on tekninen puoli ja kaikinpuolinen toimivuus, vaikkei tyyliä koskaan saakaan unohtaa ja vaikka makukysymyksiäkin ymmärtääkseni sopii nostaa esille.

Sen haluan sanoa että minusta korkealaippaiset vanteet sopivat mainiosti leveiden gravelrenkaiden kanssa - aivan niin kuin ne ovat sopineet cyclocrossrenkaiden kanssa! Nyt vain oli niin että juuri nämä renkaat eivät sopineet juuri näiden vanteiden kanssa, värit ja tekstuurit olivat kertakaikkiaan yhteensopimattomat ja kokonaisuus sen takia kuin sinappisilliä pullaviipaleella.

Pyörä on hieno ja hyvin mielelläni näkisinkin siitä uuden kuvan sitten kun ne oikeat - toivottavasti mustakylkiset :Cool:  - renkaat on laitettu alle!

Harmaaseen massaan tuo pyörä ei ikinä tule uppoamaan - mutta jos sitä halusi erikoisesti välttää, olisi kenties voinut lähteä rohkeammin värillisten osien tielle? Mutta jos niistä ei oikein perusta, niin hyvä noin kuin se nyt on.

----------


## tinke77

> CGR alkaa lähestyä ainakin väliaikaista valmistumistaan. Aika paljon bolt-on osia on vaihtunut alkuperäisestä asusta, eikä tuo nyt kai ihan kamalasti ole huonontunut. Jotain matskua ja kaluja on vielä DHL:n hallussa, mutta tällä hetkellä mennään tällaisella kokoonpanolla, elopaino kuvan mukaisena tykötarpeineen 9.36 kg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ajo se on silkkiä vaan.
> 
> Mutta. Eturengas on aivan väärin asennettu. Äskettäin litkutetun tubelessin vaihto toiselle vanteelle oli niin zen kokemus, että pyhä venttiili-rengaslabel asemointi unohtui jossain vaiheessa sitä jumalatonta sotkua ja tahmaa. Ilmeisesti pyörät ja renkaat ovat kehittyneet viime vuosina niin paljon, että pitääkseen maailman tasapainossa jumala keksi litkut ja tubelessit.



Aivan hiton hieno laite

----------


## stenu

> Nyt voi sitäkin seurata sitten vierestä, mielenkiinnolla odottelen että millaisiin ratkaisuihin päädyt. Kuvia sitten tänne, pliis.







> Jos ei tämä ketju, niin perustetaan tänne FGGG/SSGG -ketju....Mitä näitä olisi runkoina? Steamroller näyttää olevan hyvä lähtökohta, Pompino, Cinelli works tai tutto...  rengastilaa saisi olla ainakin sen 35mm, mutta myös rataohjauskulmalla (niinkun tyyliin 75) varustetut kelpaavat.



Teinpä niin, että perustin oman ketjun fillarifoorumin yksivaihteisille, niin saadaan pidettyä esim. tämä ketju korrektiimpiin gg-pyöriin keskittyvänä.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...tely-ja-vinkit

----------


## palikka

Eihän toi edes ole pahan näkönen tuo Cane Creekin eeSilk verrattuna niiden aikasempiin tuotoksiin taikka canyonin halkaistuun tolppaan että spessun cg-r:ään. On jopa kevyempi kuin jotkut stocki tolpat mukaanlukien omasta topstonesta löytyvä 325 gramman cännärin oma 350mm tolppa. Törkeen hintanen kyllä tuo on, joten saako noita tiettävästi jostain alennuksesta?

----------


## stenu

Muuten huomioksi erityisesti ketjun aloittajalle, että melko pian ylittyy miljoonan lukukerran raja. Enemmän luettuja fillarisuositusketjuja ei taida olla kuin Canyon-maantiepyörä- ja -maastopyöräketjut sekä White-läskipyöräketju.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minusta nuo Pexin kiekot on tosi pornot. Ilman niitä se pyörä olisi liian pliisu.   :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Kiekot ilman muuta sopivat hienosti, mutta pyörä suorastaan huutaa mustakylkistä gummia.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexi

> Kiekot ilman muuta sopivat hienosti, mutta pyörä suorastaan huutaa mustakylkistä gummia.



Että niinku tällaista?




Päivän lenkki tuli heitettyä ja hyvinhän se meni. 78 km ja 1350 nousumetriä vuorilla, fillari toimi tuossa ympäristössä oikke hyvin. Välitykset loppuu vähän kesken laskuissa, mutta se saattaa olla loppupeleissä ihan hyvä asia, kun ei pääse ylikovaa tykittämään. Kuvasta voi ehkä vähän pähkäillä maantie- ja gravel-pyörän eroja.

----------


## MRe

> ^Totta... sillon olisi jo "läskipyörä"-look . Anna mennä, anna mennä !!



Ai niin kuin tuossa Pexin kuvassa vasemmalla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

> Että niinku tällaista?



Mustavalkokuva ei toimi. Voisko joku photoshopata tuon taideteoksen kuntoon?

----------


## Pexi

> Mustavalkokuva ei toimi. Voisko joku photoshopata tuon taideteoksen kuntoon?



Parempi?

----------


## Aakoo

Onhan toi Pexin pyörä hieno, ei siitä mihinkään pääse. Asiat vaikuttaa hyvin mietityiltä tarpeeseen nähden, varmasti palvelee hyvin omistajaansa.

----------


## Mohkku

Kiitos, parani paljon tuollakin korjauksella.

----------


## stenu

Gravel Worlds 2019 -galleriaa (kysyy sähkäriosoitetta) katsellessa tulee mieleen, että onko seuraavassa evoluutiovaiheessa gravel-spesifejä droppitankoja, joissa on integroidut tempotangot ja vaihdenappulat ja jarruvivut myös aero-otteella.

Tuli myös mieleen, että olis kyllä hienoa, jos ensi kesänä Suomessa ajettaisiin gravel SM:t sillai kunnolla 150-200 km kisana.

----------


## LJL

> Gravel Worlds 2019 -galleriaa (kysyy sähkäriosoitetta) katsellessa tulee mieleen, että onko seuraavassa evoluutiovaiheessa gravel-spesifejä droppitankoja, joissa on integroidut tempotangot ja vaihdenappulat ja jarruvivut myös aero-otteella.



Henkilökohtainen suosikkini oli tandem-Salsa ja veikkaan että tandemgrävellys tulee isosti seuraavan... 100 vuoden kuluessa

----------


## misopa

Heh, täällä väännetty kättä, että mitkä/millaiset pyörät olisivat soveliaita tähän topikkiin ja tuolla Gravel Worldseissa näkyi fatbikejä ja osa vieläpä droppitangolla. Minusta tämän "lajin" hienous on juuri se kun ei ole mitään "sääntöjä", saa ajaa just semmoisella pyörällä kun itse parhaaksi näkee.

----------


## BB Holland

> Mä ajelen tota reittiä usein Kirkkonummen suunnalta Degerby Delille ja Degerbystä alkaakin Länsi-Uudenmaan kokoinen gravelparatiisi.



Tuli testattua, ja täytyy sanoa että joskus muinoin ajelin tuommoista ihan mielellään kevyellä täysjoustolla. Nyt oli sekasikiökännärissä 28/32mm renkaat vähän isompaa laitoin vasta tilaukseen. Harkitsin eteen 650b 38mm Gravelkingiä jonka edellisenä päivänä litkutinkin, mutten sitten kuitenkaan. Isot oli paineetkin, ja hyvä etten laskenut pahimmissa paikoissa, koska olisi saattanut paljastua keskellä pimeintä metsää karu totuus, että pumppu ei ollut mukana. Muutenhan oli täyspakki tarvikkeita, ei noi selkätaskuihin mulla mene, ihmettelen miten tuolla porukka näyttäisi ajelevan parilla vesipullolla. Keskuspuistossahan on sitten enimmäkseen lällärisoraa, siellä menee millä vaan kun pysyy tiellä.

Mutta onpas noi puhelimet nykyään käteviä, kertovat sijaintisi ja suuntasi kartalla. Eksymään ei pääse.

----------


## hphuhtin

Nyt on nähty muutama kuva yhdestä pyörästä, joten tähän väliin jotain muuta, erilaisella rahallisella ja ajallisella panostuksella. Sutra LTD 2019 ja eilen hankittu Rove 2020, joka toivottavasti vapauttaa Sutran itselleni takaisin ajoon. Sukunäköä löytyy  :Vink: 

Sopinevat otsikon alle vaikka GG-määritelmästä tässä on keskustelua käytykin. Rovessa on tehty jo jonkin verran paljon kompromisseja, 2x8 vaihteet ja hayesin  mekaaniset jarrut jotka vaikuttaa lähinnä hidastimilta. Etujarru menee heti vaihtoon.

----------


## harmis

Oma gravelpyörä pähkäily tuli eilen päätökseen kun menin turkuun suunnistuskisoihin (huoltojoukoissa), ja huomasin että paikallinen iso pyöräliike sijaitsee kilpailukeskuksen läheisyydessä, joten ajan tappamiseksi poikkesin katselemaan fillareita. Sen seurauksena noin viikon päästä pitäisi matkahuollon kyydissä saapua Kona Sutra LTD 2019 sammuttaamaan gravelpyöräilyn janoa. Kyseistä pyörää olen silloin tällöin katsellutkin netissä hyvänä vaihtoehtona, mutta koeajo ja kilpailevan merkin testin jälkeen päädyin Konan ostamaan kun sopuhintaan sai. Vähän jo polttelis päästä ajelemaan.

Eikös muuten esim. Tour de Francekin ole alunperin ollut gravelkisa, ennen kuin on teitä alettu päällystämään. Ei tämä nyt niin uusi juttu ole :-)

----------


## Mohkku

Kalliiksi tuli Nuorten Jukola...

Tommi2:n kuva kertoo sen, että kun uudet renkaat saapuu ja jos niissä on edes jotain valkoista tekstiä tms. keventämässä korkean vanteen luomaa raskasta vaikutelmaa, paranee paljon nykyisestä.

Hphuhtinin kuviin liittyen itsellänikin on tavarateline. Olen kuitenkin ottanut takalokarin aisat pois ja kiinnittänyt lokarin suoraan tavaratelineeseen. On tukevampi tapa sa siivoaa ulkonäköä yllättävän paljon. Ylemmän kuvan pitkän lokarin kanssa se ei ehkä toimi. Mutta helppohan lokaria on lyhentää ja laittaa pieni lippa tilalle, kuten alemmassa.

----------


## harmis

> Kalliiksi tuli Nuorten Jukola...



Jooh, katseltiin siinä samalla poitsulle myös maastopyörää...ei tehty ostopäätöstä vielä. Eli riskinä on että tulee vieläkin kalliimmaksi  :Leveä hymy: 
Maantiepyörään on tullut viime vuosina hyvin vähän kilometrejä. Saapa nähdä jääkö talliin pölyttymään kokonaan tämän pyörän hankinnan jälkeen. No, eiköhän sitä pari lenkkiä kesään kuitenkin maantielläkin tule ajettua jatkossakin.
Orbea Terra oli kyllä enimmäkseen mielessä kun kauppaa kohden suunnistin, mutta pikainen koeajo osoitti että on ihan liian maantiepyörämäinen geo, joten ei jatkoon. Sutrassa sen sijaan oli sellainen rento, mitä olen kaivannut.

----------


## stenu

> Henkilökohtainen suosikkini oli tandem-Salsa...



Joo se ja myös se toinen vaaleansini-vaaleanpunainen tandemi ja sitten tää yksivaihdeneiti CrossCheckin kanssa. 150 mailia sinkulalla on ihan kova veto.

----------


## Pexi

> ... joten tähän väliin jotain muuta, erilaisella rahallisella ja ajallisella panostuksella. Sutra LTD 2019 ja eilen hankittu Rove 2020



Ja tässä konahteluun jatkoa, Kona Rove NRB, Next Road Bike:





kuvat taitaa olla kesäkuulta. Alumiinirunkoiset pyörät kategorisoidaan oikeastaan aina koviksi. Tämä hiilarikeulainen NRB on ehkä poikkeus, joka vahvistaa säännön, mutta.. on mukava, pehmeä ja vakaa ajettava. Satulatolppa on tosin vaihdettavien osien listalla jahka tässä ehtii. Shimmi ohuempaa tolppaa varten on jo odottamassa.

----------


## Pexi

> Gravel Worlds 2019 -galleriaa (kysyy sähkäriosoitetta) katsellessa tulee mieleen, että onko seuraavassa evoluutiovaiheessa gravel-spesifejä droppitankoja, joissa on integroidut tempotangot ja vaihdenappulat ja jarruvivut myös aero-otteella.
> 
> Tuli myös mieleen, että olis kyllä hienoa, jos ensi kesänä Suomessa ajettaisiin gravel SM:t sillai kunnolla 150-200 km kisana.



Tuhannen syytä olen itselleni keksinyt, miksi graveleistä tykkään ja yksi niistä on ollut se, että siellä vältyn sisääni rakennetulta kilpailuvietiltä, voi vaan ajaa koska tykkää ajamisesta. SM:t kuulostaa uhkaavalta skenaariolta.

Mutta niin, oli tuossa kuvagalleriassa tosiaan monenlaista ajomiestä, ajohenkilöä ja pyöriä maan ja taivaan väliltä. Groucho Marxkin näytti heränneen henkiin osallistuakseen kapinaan. Oma suosikkini oli ehdottomasti se lähes hullun tappajan ilmeellä ajanut fättikuski tempotankoineen. Näytti aivan loistavalta happeningilta.

----------


## LJL

> Sama, tai jopa isompi aero hyötyhän leveiden renkaiden kanssa korkeasta laipasta on.



Oliko se sittenkin näin päin? Tilasin just 45mm Mcarbonin kiinakiekoille Panaracerin 40mm Gravelking Slickit, ja pohdin että kyllä tulee muuten jäätävä "hehkulamppuefekti", ja aerot on sen jälkeen sitä luokkaa että kiekot saa heittää köydettömäksi ankkuriksi mereen  :Leveä hymy:  Jos aerohyötyä ei ole niin järkyttävän painavat 45mm kehät on, ja täytyy alkaa katsella matalampaa/kevyempää profiilia.

Taitaa olla taas vaihteeksi aivan väärä ketju, menen tästä ampumaan itseäni naulapyssyllä lonkkaan.

----------


## Pexi

^ Voisi ainakin kuvitella, että pienessäkin sivutuulessa renkaan paksuus ei juurikaan vaikuta. Ja melko paksujahan nämä modernit aerokiekotkin on. Niin tai näin, oma ensimmäinen kokemukseni vuoristolaskuista noilla Zippareilla oli hyvinkin positiivinen. Pois en vaihtaisi.

----------


## stenu

> monenlaista ajomiestä..



Kyllä ja Tosi Ajomiehet näytti vetäneen ton reilu 240 kilometriä pari minuuttia yli seitsemään tuntiin. Tuolta pohjalta ymmärtää kyllä hyvin, miksi gg-pyöränkin pitäisi olla aero ja miksi niitä tempotankoja käytetään.

----------


## misopa

DT Swiss tutkinut (aero)aihetta rävelöinnin kannalta.

https://www.dtswiss.com/en/gravel

Eli, kun kumin leveys menee paljon yli kehän leveyden aerohyöty vähenee. Ja pitää muistaa, että tuo DT GRC 1400 kehä on ulkoleveydeltään jo 32mm. Monet vanhemmat maantieltä perityt korkealaippaiset jää aika paljon tuosta.

Itellä ei kyhny riittänyt noihin DT:n kiekkoihin, niin tyytyminen oli näihin: https://www.lightbicycle.com/700C-tu...vel-bikes.html

Painoa pitäisi setille jäädä 1453g +- 25g.

----------


## stenu

> Oliko se sittenkin näin päin? Tilasin just 45mm Mcarbonin kiinakiekoille Panaracerin 40mm Gravelking Slickit, ja pohdin että kyllä tulee muuten jäätävä "hehkulamppuefekti", ja aerot on sen jälkeen sitä luokkaa että kiekot saa heittää köydettömäksi ankkuriksi mereen  Jos aerohyötyä ei ole niin järkyttävän painavat 45mm kehät on, ja täytyy alkaa katsella matalampaa/kevyempää profiilia.



Eikös se sun duunimatka ollu jotain jotain 40 km? Spessun mukaan tyynellä kelillä voitat aerovanteilla vielä leveidenkin renkuloiden kanssa sivutuulessa 40 sekuntia ja tyynelläkin säällä 12 sekuntia. Mutta sitä ne ei kyllä tainnut kertoa ollenkaan tossa, että millasella vauhdilla pitää ajaa, jotta noi realisoituu. Mutta siis mukavuudesta ja painosta viis, kyllä ton säästön takia kannattaa pitää ankkurit kyydissä, koska kuten Spessu asian ilmaisee: #aeroiseverything  :Hymy: 

https://youtu.be/89KEevSRcGw

----------


## stenu

Itseasiassa mä luulen, että jos airoa tavoittelee, niin tempotangot on se, mistä kannattaisi aloittaa, koska niiden hyöty on moninkertainen vaikkapa kiekkoihin verrattuna. Siinä mielessä fättäri tempotangoillakin on ihan relevantti yhdistelmä. Mutta ei kukaan tempputankoja tosissaan edes harkitse, koska mielleyhtymä työmatkatempohybridistiin, joka ajaa tanko taivaissa Biltema-tempotangoilta on liian tuore. Mutta odottakaa vaan, kun ne integroidut gravelointitempotangot tulee markkinoille, ne onkin yhtäkkiä in.

Aeroihin gg-kiekkoihin tai -runkoihin jne. investoiminen on toki ihan ok, jos kokee, että ne on cool tms. Se on kuitenkin vähän kornia, jos tavallinen harrastelija perustelee niitä itselleen tai muille johonkin nopeusominaisuuksiin vedoten. Onpas mullakin Kingin navat molemmissa graindereissa, mutta ei siksi, että edes yrittäisin perustella niiden ylivertaisuudella. Ihan pelkästä turhamaisuudesta on kyse. Sitäpaitsi Recordin navat rullaakin sen verran Kingejä paremmin, että niidenkin hyöty mun ajoissa olis varmaan suurempi kuin aerovanteiden, mutta silti Kingeillä ajelen mieluummin, koska ne on cooleimmat ja näteimmät. Näin se menee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## paaton

Juurikin tilasin fillaritorilta käytettynä tällaisen. Pakollinen ostos grävell tempoon.

http://aerobarsreview.com/control-te...o-bars-review/

Aika varmaan leikkaan kyynärtuet pois, koska 3t aeronovassa on omatkin kuopat kyynärvarsille. Yläote jää tuolloin edelleen käyttöön.

----------


## misopa

^^ Kyllä. Suurin aerohyöty tulee ajoasennosta. Nuo muut kilkkeet on sitten todella marginaaliosastoa tuon hyödyn suhteen. Nopeuden ei tosin tarvitse olla suuren suuri, että aerosta olisi jotain hyötyä. Mutta eipä noilla seikoilla ole näissä sunnuntaiajoissa mitään väliä, kun yksikseen ja hissukseen metsäteitä ajelee.

----------


## LJL

> Ihan pelkästä turhamaisuudesta on kyse.



Öö, no ei ihan, kun elinkeinonharjoittajalla ei taannoin ollut muita 28h kehiä ja tarvitsin äkkiä uudet kiekot kürvahtaneiden tilalle. Mutta ne on ihan jees, painavat ja todella jäykät, mutta pomminkestävät ja sain ne edullisesti  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Eikä ne pienet aerotikut mun mielestä edes paranna ilmanvastusta. Samassa asennossa voi ajan tangon päällä maaten ilmankin. Mutta hiekalla ne lisää kyllä turvallisuutta. 

Herkästi ne maantietangon päälle viritety tmt tangot vaan nostavat asennon pystyyn ja lisäävät painoa keulaan.

----------


## stenu

^ Yhtään karkeammalla pinnalla ei kovin pitkiä aikoja tartte ajaa kyynärvarret tangolla, kun alkaa tuntua ikävältä. Varsinkin porukassa ajaessa turvallisuutta parantaisi se, että jarrut toimisi myös tikunnokasta eli selkeä tuotehityksen paikka siinä. Saas nähdä koska tulee ensimmäinen tempotanko-aero-gg-pyörä markkinoille.





> Öö, no ei ihan, kun elinkeinonharjoittajalla ei taannoin ollut muita 28h kehiä ja tarvitsin äkkiä uudet kiekot kürvahtaneiden tilalle. Mutta ne on ihan jees, painavat ja todella jäykät, mutta pomminkestävät ja sain ne edullisesti



Pelkästään itseäni kohti osoittelin  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Ei porukassa ajaessa minusta voi tikuilta ajaa, siksihän ne on maantielläkin kielletty. Pienessä hatkassa tai yksin tempoa ajaessa. Eikä noita minusta muutenkaan pidä verrata perinteisiin aerotankoihin. Sellainen lisätuki vaan käsille normaalille tangolle.

Tämän tyylisiä lisätankoja saisi tulla enemmänkin markkinoille. Spessun kikkare ei käy muihin kuon vengen stemmiin ja maksaakin tuhottomasti.

https://www.specializedconceptstore....p-on-aero-bar/

----------


## stenu

Mutta gg-kisoissa maailmalla niin näkyy tehtävän. Juu varmasti olis (jarruttomat) tikut kielletty graveloinnissakin, jos se olis uci-laji.

----------


## MRe

Gravel-tangoista... niin onko sellainen selkeästi levitetty (kuten vaikka Pexin käyttämä Salsa Cowchipper) parempi ajossa kuin perinteisemmän mallinen, jossa edestä katsottuna esim. jarrukahvat ovat lähes pystysuorassa?

----------


## puppy

> Gravel-tangoista... niin onko sellainen selkeästi levitetty (kuten vaikka Pexin käyttämä Salsa Cowchipper) parempi ajossa kuin perinteisemmän mallinen, jossa edestä katsottuna esim. jarrukahvat ovat lähes pystysuorassa?



^leveämpi tanko on tukevampi, monelle myös mukavampi ja sopivampi kun ei ole mitään syytä pelotonissa kuikkia tiukoissa paikoista läpi ja tärkein on tietysti että se on vakaampi ajettava kuin maantietanko, onhan maastopyörässäkin jo helposti 800n tanko....

----------


## MRe

^Alaotteelta kyllä, mutta kahvoilta ajaessahan leveys on sama. Tarkoitin lähinnä sitä, että tulevatko näissä levitetyissä tangoissa jarrukahvat mukavammin esille kuin (lähes) suoraan alaspäinmenevissä? 

Varmaan Pexi osaa tähän vastata, kunhan sattuu koneen ääreen. Mulla oli jo tuollainen Cowchipper tilausnapin alla, mutta sitten iski pieni epäilys. Eihän tuossa isoista rahoista puhuta, enemmän se vaihtamisen vaiva näissä käyrissä vehkeissä.

----------


## Pexi

> Aeroihin gg-kiekkoihin tai -runkoihin jne. investoiminen on toki ihan ok, jos kokee, että ne on cool tms. Se on kuitenkin vähän kornia, jos tavallinen harrastelija perustelee niitä itselleen tai muille johonkin nopeusominaisuuksiin vedoten.



Asia selvä!

Mutta ei kai täällä kukaan korkealaippaisilla kiekoilla ajava ole niitä perustellut nopeusominaisuuksilla? 

Jos ei kilpaile, niin aika vaikea on mitään muutosta tai viritystä perustellä nopeuden lisääntymisellä. Miksi pitäisi päästä kovempaa ja jos päsee kovempaa, niin mitä hyötyä siitä on? Entä mitä hyötyä on harrastepyöräilijälle mukavuudesta? Tai keveästä painosta? Jos jotakin, niin motivaatio pyöräillä ja ajaa enemmän kasvaa, mutta mitä hyötyä siitäkään on?

Omat kokemukseni hiilarikiekoista sisältävät kolme vannejarrulla alpeilla tuhottua äärikevyttä matalaprofiilista etuvannetta. Valmistaja vaihtoi lopulta koko kiekkosatsin korkeampilaippaiseen ja painavampaa satsiin ja poisti markkinoilta sen kevyemmän satsin. Ihan hirveesti ei huvita keveintä kuitukiekkoa alle laittaa, mutta tuollainen vähän korkeampiprofiilisempi jäykkä kiekko antaa kyllä niin hienon fiiliksen ja tunteen alamäessä. Ihan hyödytöntä ja turhamaista, hyvin pärjäisi ilmankin. 

Näihin tuunausjuttuihin pätee mielestäni sama sääntö kuin auton moottorin virityksessä: jos teho putoaa alle 10%, niin viritystä voidaan pitää onnistuneena. Ja tekemisen ilo jää aina.

----------


## paaton

> ^Alaotteelta kyllä, mutta kahvoilta ajaessahan leveys on sama. Tarkoitin lähinnä sitä, että tulevatko näissä levitetyissä tangoissa jarrukahvat mukavammin esille kuin (lähes) suoraan alaspäinmenevissä? 
> 
> Varmaan Pexi osaa tähän vastata, kunhan sattuu koneen ääreen. Mulla oli jo tuollainen Cowchipper tilausnapin alla, mutta sitten iski pieni epäilys. Eihän tuossa isoista rahoista puhuta, enemmän se vaihtamisen vaiva näissä käyrissä vehkeissä.



Kahvat ovat paremmassa asennossa noin. Osa käyttää niitä maantielläkin sisäänpäin kallistettuina. Kun ajaa aerona kahvan päistä kiinni pitäen, niin ranteet tulevat parempaan kulmaan ja myös asento on kapeampi.

----------


## Pumafi

Mulla on pyörässä (OPEN U.P.) Eastonin EC70 AX droppitanko ja siinä on 16 asteen flare. Tanko tuo hyvin vakautta alaotteella ajamiseen ja omasta mielestä tuo kulma on mukavampi kuin esim. maantiepyörän 4 asteen flare. Rannekulma on luonnollisempi kuin maantiepyörässä ja kahvat ovat paremmin ”käsillä”. Bonuksena alaottteella viihtyy kauemmin. Suosittelen kokeilemaan.

----------


## stenu

> Asia selvä!
> 
> Mutta ei kai täällä kukaan korkealaippaisilla kiekoilla ajava ole niitä perustellut nopeusominaisuuksilla? 
> 
> Jos ei kilpaile, niin aika vaikea on mitään muutosta tai viritystä perustellä nopeuden lisääntymisellä. Miksi pitäisi päästä kovempaa ja jos päsee kovempaa, niin mitä hyötyä siitä on? Entä mitä hyötyä on harrastepyöräilijälle mukavuudesta? Tai keveästä painosta? Jos jotakin, niin motivaatio pyöräillä ja ajaa enemmän kasvaa, mutta mitä hyötyä siitäkään on?
> 
> Omat kokemukseni hiilarikiekoista sisältävät kolme vannejarrulla alpeilla tuhottua äärikevyttä matalaprofiilista etuvannetta. Valmistaja vaihtoi lopulta koko kiekkosatsin korkeampilaippaiseen ja painavampaa satsiin ja poisti markkinoilta sen kevyemmän satsin. Ihan hirveesti ei huvita keveintä kuitukiekkoa alle laittaa, mutta tuollainen vähän korkeampiprofiilisempi jäykkä kiekko antaa kyllä niin hienon fiiliksen ja tunteen alamäessä. Ihan hyödytöntä ja turhamaista, hyvin pärjäisi ilmankin. 
> 
> Näihin tuunausjuttuihin pätee mielestäni sama sääntö kuin auton moottorin virityksessä: jos teho putoaa alle 10%, niin viritystä voidaan pitää onnistuneena. Ja tekemisen ilo jää aina.



Eipä kai kukaan ja kommenttikin liittyi vain yleisluontoisesti aerokiekot vs. gravel-renkaat tai yleisemminkin aero-gg-keskusteluun eikä ollut kenekään sanomisiin sen kummemmin kohdistettu.

Mutta totta: turhamaisuus on se voima joka hyvin pitkälti pitää markkinoiden rattaat pyörimässä. Niin fillarimarkkinoiden kuin monen muunkin. Mukavuusasiasta olen siinä mielessä eri mieltä, että mukavuus on se, mistä harrastaja hyötyy eniten, kun absoluuttisella tehokkuudella ei ole niin merkitystä. Tosin ne eivät välttämättä sulje pois toisiaan ja mukavuuskaan ei kaikille tarkoita samaa. Pääasia on, että kuski itse viihtyy pyöränsä päällä.

Tankoasiaan vaikuttaa myös hartioiden leveys. Mun käsille sopii parhaiten, jos kädet ja kahvat olis jotakuinkin samalla janalla. Jos tanko levenee käsien kulmaa enemmän, joutuu ranteet ikävään asentoon kahvoilta ajaessa. Bike packing -romppeiden kanssa levenevä tanko on siinä mielessä parempi, että vaihdevivuille jää enemmän tilaa liikkua. Uskoisin, että melkolailla makuasioita myös.

----------


## paaton

Jep. Kaikki muu on makuasioista, paitsi nopeus. Kun ottaa alhaalta levenevän tangon, niin saa tukevamman asennon tarvittaessa ja ylös jää kapeampi ja nopeampi asento.

----------


## cuppis

trussikeula integroiduilla tempotikuilla tulee olemaan gravelin tulevaisuus, veikkaan mä ;p

----------


## stenu

^ ja kun ei ole uci asettamassa rajoitteita, niin ton etummaisen laukun vois vielä tehdä vähän aerommin. Sinne sisään sitten juomapussukka letkun kanssa, niin ei tartte kuskillekaan reppua selkään, koska juomareppu ja aeroasento ei toimi. Aika paljon on evoluutiolla vielä hommia...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

^^tuo fillari ei ole tulevaisuutta, siinähän ei ole ylikokoemäputkea.

----------


## velib

> ^Alaotteelta kyllä, mutta kahvoilta ajaessahan leveys on sama. Tarkoitin lähinnä sitä, että tulevatko näissä levitetyissä tangoissa jarrukahvat mukavammin esille kuin (lähes) suoraan alaspäinmenevissä? 
> 
> Varmaan Pexi osaa tähän vastata, kunhan sattuu koneen ääreen. Mulla oli jo tuollainen Cowchipper tilausnapin alla, mutta sitten iski pieni epäilys. Eihän tuossa isoista rahoista puhuta, enemmän se vaihtamisen vaiva näissä käyrissä vehkeissä.



Vaihdoin juuri 44 cm leveän Cowchipperin Avaruuskanan 42 cm "perustangon" tilalle. Cowbell olisi ollut hyvin lähelle vastaava kuin toisen fillarin (Kona Rove) tanko, mutta halusin kokeilla vielä hieman leveämpää flarea. Omaan ajoon sopii täydellisesti, leveästä tangosta saa alaotteelta myös hyvän momentin nousuissa. Aeromielessä leveä alaote on toki huonompi, mutta se ei itseäni juuri huoleta. Kahvojen asento on aikalailla makuasia tai ainakin henkilökohtainen juttu. Mielestäni tuntuu noin paremmalta, mutta loppujen lopuksi kahvoilta ajettaessa ero perinteiseen tankoon on hyvin pieni. Tuo Cowchipper on kuitenkin lähempänä perinteistä tankoa kuin esim. Salsan Woodchipper, joka on enemmän maastoajoa ajatellen suunniteltu ja jolla on tarkoitus ajaa enimmäkseen alaotteelta.

Kannattaa muuten huomata, että periaatteessa tuo "flare" tarkoitta ainoastaan sitä, missä kulmassa edestä päin katsottuna pystyakseliin nähden droppi kääntyy sivulle. Vaikka tangossa olisi flarea, voi alaote olla silti suora. Tätä ei aina spekseissä kerrota, minkä huomasin kun yritin etsiä edullista gravel-tankoa. Flaren lisäksi tulee vielä tuo alaotteen taivutus sivulle, jonka Salsa on ilmeisesti nimennyt "drop angleksi". Muutamassa potentiaalisessa tangossa nimittäin oli kyllä flarea riittävästi, mutta itse kahvoissa ei ollut taivutusta eli alaote olisi ollut suora. Flare näkyy siis parhaiten edestä otetusta kuvasta, drop angle, tai Shimanolla sweep taas ylhäältä otetusta kuvasta. Sweep tarkoittaa toisaalta taas joillain valmistajilla samaa kuin maastotangoissa, eli yläotteen taaksepäintaivutusta, joten tarkkana pitää olla.

Cowchipperin spekseistä:

116mm drop, 68mm reach, 24° flare angle, 12° drop angle

Edit: tässä vielä kuva Shimanon manuaalista, F on flare ja S sweep (Salsalla drop angle). Esimerkiksi Shimanon "Discover Big Flare Handlebarissa" on 30 astetta flarea, mutta vain 6 astetta sweepia.

----------


## LJL

> ^^tuo fillari ei ole tulevaisuutta, siinähän ei ole ylikokoemäputkea.



Jos oikein tulkitsen, tuossa pyörässä on peräti kolme emäputkea tai sitä vastaavaa uloiketta.

----------


## cuppis

^^Salsan droppitankojen eroja havainnoillistettu täällä  https://salsacycles.com/culture/intr...pper_handlebar

----------


## stenu

Loppujen lopuksi aika varovaisiin ja perinteisiin ratkaisuhin vielä toistaiseksi kaupallisissa gravelipyörissä on päädytty, kun huomioi, että uci ei rajoita touhua mitenkään. Erilaisilla kuiturunkoon integroiduilla laukuilla ja katteilla koko aerohomman vois viedä seuraavalle levelille.

----------


## Pexi

> ^Alaotteelta kyllä, mutta kahvoilta ajaessahan leveys on sama. Tarkoitin lähinnä sitä, että tulevatko näissä levitetyissä tangoissa jarrukahvat mukavammin esille kuin (lähes) suoraan alaspäinmenevissä? 
> 
> Varmaan Pexi osaa tähän vastata, kunhan sattuu koneen ääreen.



Edit: Olin hidas, yllä jo sanottu paljon samoja asioita....

Puppy summasi varmaan aika hyvin nuo hyödyt. Rivalin säädettävät jarrukahvat sain Cowchipperissä säädettyä ja positioitua itselleni erinomaiseen asentoon, mutta luulen, että ei se juurikaan sinällään johdu tuosta leviävästä mallista. CGR:n kahvojen alkuperäinen asento tehtaan jäljiltä oli aivan peestä.

Leveä droppiosa ei hakkaa lumpioita mustelmille putkelta polkiessa, vaikka olenkin lyhentänyt ajoasennon kovin lyhyeksi. Ja teoreettisesti tankolaukulle jää kai enemmän tilaa.

Itselläni ajoasento on CGR:ssä nyt sellainen, että alaote on lähes samalla korkeudella kuin maantiekilpurissani yläote. Leveällä alaotteella on tosi miellyttävä leverage pöperössä ja nopeavauhtisissa asfalttilaskuissakin. Toisaalta leveä tanko on vähän vaarallinen porukalla rinnakkain ajettaessa, helposti ajellaan liian lähekkäin, kun tanko on leveämpi kuin hartiat. Negatiivista on myös ainakin periaatteessa se, että leveä alaote ei ole niin aero kuin kapea.

Mielipideasiana tuon esille myös oman perustelemattoman näkemykseni, että gravel pyörässä on oltava kolme asiaa: paksut tan wall renkaat, 1x voimansiirto ja kunnon flarella oleva droppitanko.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## velib

> Mielipideasiana tuon esille myös oman perustelemattoman näkemykseni, että gravel pyörässä on oltava kolme asiaa: paksut tan wall renkaat, 1x voimansiirto ja kunnon flarella oleva droppitanko.



Pexin kanssa samaa perustelematonta mieltä, vaikka toisessa GG-pyörässä onkin vain 37mm tanwall-renkaat ja vain 12 astetta flarea tangossa  :Hymy: 





> ^^Salsan droppitankojen eroja havainnoillistettu täällä https://salsacycles.com/culture/intr...pper_handlebar



Tuossakaan ei vain ollut kunnolla mainintaa alaotteen taivutuksesta, joka itselleni on oikeastaan tärkeämpi tai ainakin yhtä tärkeä kuin flare. Taivutetulla tangolla saa ranteet hieman luonnollisempaan asentoon kuin suoralla.

----------


## cuppis

^jep, itse ajelen Woodchipperillä ja tykkään alaotteen taivutuksesta

----------


## MRe

Nyt selvisi nämä hitaammallekin. Kai se on pantava ostohousut jalkaan ja mentävä ostamaan lehmäsilppuri.

----------


## Pexi

> Nyt selvisi nämä hitaammallekin. Kai se on pantava ostohousut jalkaan ja mentävä ostamaan lehmäsilppuri.



Huomaathan, että siitä on myös carbon-versio.

----------


## puppy

tangothan levenevät ja flarettavat myös reppuilusta johtuen kun tankolaukut alkaa kasvaa aika isoiksi kun tangon leveys tarjoaa tilaa.....

----------


## MRe

> Huomaathan, että siitä on myös carbon-versio.



Senpä takia hieman epäröinkin osta-napin painamista. Carbon kiinnostaisi lähinnä sen (mahdollisen) lisämukavuuden vuoksi, mutta 200+ EUR on 200+ EUR. 

Mut joo, kaipa tuollainen on hankittava. Jos ei nyt, niin viimeistään kun graveli siirtyy huoltotauolle.

----------


## velib

> ^jep, itse ajelen Woodchipperillä ja tykkään alaotteen taivutuksesta



Kaverin Sonder Caminossa on Alpkitin vastaava tanko, eikä sekään hassummalta tunnu, mutta on tosiaan jo hieman erilainen kuin perinteinen droppitanko.





> Senpä takia hieman epäröinkin osta-napin painamista. Carbon kiinnostaisi lähinnä sen (mahdollisen) lisämukavuuden vuoksi, mutta 200+ EUR on 200+ EUR.



Hiilikuidun ollessa aivan liias kallis itselleni pohdin kahden aluversion välillä, mutta muistaakseni edes Salsan mukaan niissä ei ole käytännössä mitään muuta eroa kuin paino. Ostin siis halvemman, kun deluxe-malli ei ole ilmeisesti mitenkään mukavampi.

----------


## paaton

Ainoa kuitutanko, jonka olen oikeasti huomannut olevan mukavampi, on 3t aeronova. Sitä painelee kevyesti mutkalle dropeilta painelemalla. Mukavaksi kehuttu eastonin 90 oli taas minusta ihan yhtä kova mitä normaali alutanko.

----------


## plr

Vaihdoin adventure-maantiepyörästä flare-tangon tavalliseen, koska kahvat olivat sen verran sisäänpäin kääntyneet kahvaotteelta putkelta ajaessa, että ranteet tulivat epäluonnolliseen asentoon. Alaote oli flare-tangolla erittäin tukeva ja mukava. Toinen hankaluus tulee pyörää seinäkoukkuun muiden pyörien viereen ripustaessa eli pyörälle tarvitsee enemmän tilaa leveyssuunnassa. Eli yhteenvetona gravel-pyörään täytyy tulla tavallinen ei-flare-tanko, mustat renkaat ilman tannia ja 2x-voimansiirto.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## velib

> Vaihdoin adventure-maantiepyörästä flare-tangon tavalliseen, koska kahvat olivat sen verran sisäänpäin kääntyneet kahvaotteelta putkelta ajaessa, että ranteet tulivat epäluonnolliseen asentoon. Alaote oli flare-tangolla erittäin tukeva ja mukava. Toinen hankaluus tulee pyörää seinäkoukkuun muiden pyörien viereen ripustaessa eli pyörälle tarvitsee enemmän tilaa leveyssuunnassa. Eli yhteenvetona gravel-pyörään täytyy tulla tavallinen ei-flare-tanko, mustat renkaat ilman tannia ja 2x-voimansiirto.



Mustat ei liian paksut renkaat?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

Tuollaisella olen hienosti pärjännyt. No jos oikein hiuksia halkomaan aletaan, hiukan tanko harittaa. Mutta kai sitä jotain puuttuu, kun leveärenkaisempi pyörii mielessä.

----------


## MRe

> Ainoa kuitutanko, jonka olen oikeasti huomannut olevan mukavampi, on 3t aeronova. Sitä painelee kevyesti mutkalle dropeilta painelemalla. Mukavaksi kehuttu eastonin 90 oli taas minusta ihan yhtä kova mitä normaali alutanko.



No onhan se kuitutanko pakko olla parempi, kun se on niin kallis... sen takiahan kuiturunkoinen fillarikin kulkee kovempaa.

----------


## paaton

Eikun sen takia, että kuituisesta saa helpommin aeron ja oikeista kohdista jäykän.

----------


## stenu

Ylikokomuotikin taitaa olla vaan evoluution välivaihe. Kun gravel-pyörien ostajat herää haluamaan lisää mukavuutta, helpoin tapa saada sitä on palata ohuempiin tankoihin, kaulaputkiin ja etuhaarukoihin. Kun kuitu- ja materiaaliteknologia muutenkin kehittyy, pystytään tekemään joustavampia rakenteita ilman feilaamisriskiä ja silloin helpoin tapa lisätä joustavuutta, on pienentää putkien halkaisijoita. Vanha fillarivalmistajien viisaus sanoo, että "the best bike is not the bike that is best but the bike that sells best" ja jokunen vuosi voi mennä ennenkuin fillarikuluttajat on valmiita toisensuuntaiseen kehitykseen, mutta merkkejä on ilmassa ja kun gravel-jousitukset ei oikein ole lyöneet itseään kaupallisesti läpi, on vaikea keksiä muuta kehityksen suuntaa.

----------


## Teemu H

> Vaihdoin adventure-maantiepyörästä flare-tangon tavalliseen, koska kahvat olivat sen verran sisäänpäin kääntyneet kahvaotteelta putkelta ajaessa, että ranteet tulivat epäluonnolliseen asentoon. Alaote oli flare-tangolla erittäin tukeva ja mukava.



Vastaus on 3T Superghiaia, siinä kahvat ovat normaalisti ja levitys alkaa vasta myöhemmin. En ymmärrä, miksi muunlaisia flareja edes tehdään.

----------


## paaton

> Vastaus on 3T Superghiaia, siinä kahvat ovat normaalisti ja levitys alkaa vasta myöhemmin. En ymmärrä, miksi muunlaisia flareja edes tehdään.



Minulla taitaa olla tankofetissi. Tuo on hieno.

----------


## stenu

Pysyykö teillä kuitutangoilla ajavilla tangot pyörimättä clämpeissä kiinni ja kuinka paljon ylikireyteen uskallatte stemmejä kiristää? Sallituilla yleensä 5-6 Nm kireyksillä mulla ei todellakaan pysy tanko pyörimättä paikoillaan, vaikka olen kokeillut useammanlaisillakin stemmeillä ja ties millä mömmöillä. Kaksi Eastonin EC70SL-tankoa pilasin ylikiristämällä ennenkuin uskoin. Tai toista ehkä vielä uskaltaisi käyttää jos kiristäisi vain sallittuun momenttiin, mutta kun se ei mulla toimi, niin en ole viitsinyt ottaa riskiä.

Mulla on Zipp Service Course SL80 46-senttisenä nyt kahdessa pyörässä ja se on ollut hyvä mun käsille, riittävän leveä ja voisi sanoa että mukavakin alumiinitangoksi. Vähän ehkä reilu reach maastoisempaan ajoon ja flarea ei löydy, jos sitä kaipaa. Mutta pienen painonsäästön ja mahdollisen lisämukavuuden vuoksi kuitutangolla mieluummin ajaisin. 

Gravel-tankoihin vois hyvin tulla joku uus 27,2 mm tai vastaava standardi, niin saisi joustoa vähän lisää ja alumiinitangoista painoa pois. Ihan siihen vanhaan 26 milliin ei kuitenkaan ole ikävä. Kuitutangoissa ei ehkä toimi, koska ne pyörii vaan vielä helpommin, jos halkaisijaa pienentää. Se hyppäys aikoinaan 26 millistä 31,6 milliin oli aika raju ja tankojen jäykkyydet varmaan kaksinkertaistu.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onko jollakin antaa pientä kokeilua Avaruus kanasta pk-seudulla kokona m.

----------


## paaton

> Pysyykö teillä kuitutangoilla ajavilla tangot pyörimättä clämpeissä kiinni ja kuinka paljon ylikireyteen uskallatte stemmejä kiristää? Sallituilla yleensä 5-6 Nm kireyksillä mulla ei todellakaan pysy tanko pyörimättä paikoillaan, vaikka olen kokeillut useammanlaisillakin stemmeillä ja ties millä mömmöillä. Kaksi Eastonin EC70SL-tankoa pilasin ylikiristämällä ennenkuin uskoin. Tai toista ehkä vielä uskaltaisi käyttää jos kiristäisi vain sallittuun momenttiin, mutta kun se ei mulla toimi, niin en ole viitsinyt ottaa riskiä.
> 
> Mulla on Zipp Service Course SL80 46-senttisenä nyt kahdessa pyörässä ja se on ollut hyvä mun käsille, riittävän leveä ja voisi sanoa että mukavakin alumiinitangoksi. Vähän ehkä reilu reach maastoisempaan ajoon ja flarea ei löydy, jos sitä kaipaa. Mutta pienen painonsäästön ja mahdollisen lisämukavuuden vuoksi kuitutangolla mieluummin ajaisin. 
> 
> Gravel-tankoihin vois hyvin tulla joku uus 27,2 mm tai vastaava standardi, niin saisi joustoa vähän lisää ja alumiinitangoista painoa pois. Ihan siihen vanhaan 26 milliin ei kuitenkaan ole ikävä. Kuitutangoissa ei ehkä toimi, koska ne pyörii vaan vielä helpommin, jos halkaisijaa pienentää. Se hyppäys aikoinaan 26 millistä 31,6 milliin oli aika raju ja tankojen jäykkyydet varmaan kaksinkertaistu.



Minulla ei ole cycl.. eikun gravellissa kuitutankoa. Mutta tottahan tuo on. Ainakaan eastonin sl90 ei pysy edes kadulla paikallaan, jos täyräyttää huolella monttuun.

Integroitu aerotanko. Se on ratkaisu grävelliin. Se ohut flätti keskikohta joustaa hienosti, eikä tanko pääse kääntymään.  Canyonihan taisi tuollaisen hässäkän jo suunnitellakkin.

----------


## maapaa

> Pysyykö teillä kuitutangoilla ajavilla tangot pyörimättä clämpeissä kiinni ja kuinka paljon ylikireyteen uskallatte stemmejä kiristää?



Mulla on vähän Fiber Grip:iä välissä ja kiristetty oikeaan momenttiin.

Niin ja joku mainosti hiuslakankin toimivan, mutta tätä pirkka niksiä en ole vielä kokeillut.

----------


## arctic biker

Avaruuskanaani ny ootan, ehken ei ens vaan seuraavalla viikolla tulee. Hieman ihmetyttää jottei mitään testiajoja löydy . Road.cc ei muistanut mainita aamun best gravel bikes jutussa.

----------


## stenu

> Minulla ei ole cycl.. eikun gravellissa kuitutankoa. Mutta tottahan tuo on. Ainakaan eastonin sl90 ei pysy edes kadulla paikallaan, jos täyräyttää huolella monttuun.
> 
> Integroitu aerotanko. Se on ratkaisu grävelliin. Se ohut flätti keskikohta joustaa hienosti, eikä tanko pääse kääntymään.  Canyonihan taisi tuollaisen hässäkän jo suunnitellakkin.



Joo mä en okein uskalla bunnyhoppailla enkä droppailla tangon suoralta osalta ja jarrukahvoilta kun tekee sitä, niin järkevillä momenteilla en saanut pysymään. Hupiajeluissa ei niin väliä, kun voi pysähtyä säätämään, mutta esim. krossikisoissa ei oikein toimi. Graveloinneissa tosiaan yllärimontut ja nimismiehenkiharat ym. on ne paikat, joissa tanko pyörähtää. Ongelma ehkä tietty ratkeaisi ainakin osittain, jos olis eri pyörät gravelointiin ja Hel CX:iin. Elämä on...N+1  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Nyt mun alkoi tehdä mieli hiilaristongaa kun muutenkin innostuin tuunaamaan ja keventämään fillaria 10k-synttärien johdosta. Jossain kohtaa olen vaihtanut flare-kokeiluna Eastonin AX50-tangon ja paikalleen se on jäänyt eli kelvollinen lienee. Nyt tajusin sen olevan melkoinen ankkuri (>300g  :No huh!: ). Yläfemmasta saisi saman hiilarisena, mutta Eastonin tangotko pyörii? 

Tuon 3T:n hinta hirvittää vaikka sen Tonitonilta saakin maailmanhintaan. Olishan se kevyt kyllä.

Hiilaristonga ja tankolastia, ei kai siinä mitään?

----------


## paaton

Tuskin ne sen enempää pyörii kuin muutkaan kuitutangot. Reikään kun täräyttää, niin kuuluu rääkäisy ja tanko kääntyy.

----------


## Kalle H

Mä oon aina pitänyt (jo lyhyiden) koeajojen perustella noita flare-tankojen yläotteita jotenkin hassun tuntuisena (ja ruman näköisenä), mutta muuten kyllä tuollainen leveämpi alaote voisi olla mukava moneen.
3T:n tanko olisi kyllä todellinen herkku, mutta hinta on kyllä aika kova. Onkohan jollain muulla valmistajalla vastaavaa edullisemmassa hintaluokassa?

Tässä on ihan kivasti käyty läpi tuon tangon "ominaisuuksia".
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIbkUdWfKJI

----------


## Pexi

Ainakin 3T:n Ergonova Teamissa on tuossa stemmin puristuskohdassa hiekkapaperityyppinen karhennus, jonka pitäisi pyörähtelyt estää. Vuosikausia tuollainen on ollut maantiepyörässäni, enkä koskaan muista sen liikkuneen, tosin bunnyhoppeja en ole harrastanut, muita vahinkoja kyllä. Mun mielestä 3T Superghiaia:n kuvissa voi kuvitella näkyvän juurikin ihan samanlainen karhennus.

----------


## paaton

Noinhan se tietysti on. 3T aeronovassa on karhennus ja eastonin 90sl tangossa ei. Jotenkin ajattelin, että tuo on kaikissa.

Edit: Kyllä tässä taitaa näkyä karhennusta. Vanhempi malli oli minusta sileä. Ei voi nyt tarkistaa, kun pyörä on muualla.

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/02...g?v=1565373963

Mutta sileää kuitutankoa en ehkä gravelliin hankkisi.

----------


## stenu

EC70SL:ssä on karhennus stemmin kohdalla, mutta ei se mun mielestä mitään auta. Ennemmin vähentää vaan kitkapintaa. Pitäisi olla stemmissäkin vastaavanlainen karhennus, niin ehkä sitten. En ole kyllä tullut kokeilleeksi, että jos vaikka hioisi clampin sisäpinnan poikkisuuntaan karheaksi, niin riittäiskö se.

----------


## Teemu H

Ei ole Superghiaia pyörinyt minulla yhtään 3T:n stemmin kanssa. Kahvojen kiinnitys on tietysti vähän kinkkistä hiilikuitutangolla, ne välillä vähän kääntyilevät möykyissä.

Minulla on se leveämpi 44 cm versio, tuntuu sopivalle. 40 cm on myös tarjolla, Ilonen sanoi "naisten tangoksi". Maantiellä käytän 42 (tai 40).

----------


## MRe

3T:n stonga ja stemmi, niin siinähän se olisi...

On tää vaan halpaa tää pyöräily, kun ajaminen ei maksa mitään (ref: digikuvaus on ilmaista, kun ei ole filmiä).

----------


## JackOja

> 3T:n stonga ja stemmi, niin siinähän se olisi......



Tolppa kans. Stemmin ja tolpan pitää olla samaa settiä.

----------


## LJL

> Tolppa kans. Stemmin ja tolpan pitää olla samaa settiä.



Tähän astisten kokemusten perusteella mielellään jopa koko runko  :Vink:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minulla on kyllä tanko pysynyt paikoillaan, mutta kahvat ei.

Stemmit olen hienon pyöröviilan kanssa käynyt läpi ja hionut mahdolliset purseet pois kiinnityspintojen reunoista. Ja sama tulee tehtyä rungossa satulaputken suuhun ja tolpassa satulakiskojen kiinnityspintoihin.

----------


## Leewi

> 3T:n stonga ja stemmi, niin siinähän se olisi...
> 
> On tää vaan halpaa tää pyöräily, kun ajaminen ei maksa mitään (ref: digikuvaus on ilmaista, kun ei ole filmiä).



Halpaa kuin saippua. Bike24:ssa 3T Arx LTD Carbon Stem 250 eur ja Superghiaia stonga 258 eur.

----------


## PekkaO

^Mihin paavi tarvitsee palleja tai gravel-kuski hiilaristemmiä?

----------


## Leewi

> ^Mihin paavi tarvitsee palleja tai gravel-kuski hiilaristemmiä?



Kuoripoikien yllättämiseen ja hiilaristongan kiinnittämiseen?

----------


## PekkaO

Kaikelle löytyy tietenkin hyvät syynsä. Krossarissa hiilaristonga on kyllä pysynyt hyvin paikallaan alustemmissä, kun ajaja on vetänyt OTB:t tai muuten notkahdellut. Mutta on se stemmi niin hiton painava.

----------


## Pexi

> Mutta sileää kuitutankoa en ehkä gravelliin hankkisi.



CGR:n kanssa juuri painiessani huomasin tsekata tuon cowchipperin alla carbonara version: siinäkin on karhennus, eikä se ole vielä pyörinyt paikaltaan.

CGR:n välipunnituspaino oli 9.050 kg, renkaina palleropullero Horizonit edelleen.

----------


## LJL

> ...tai gravel-kuski hiilaristemmiä?



Vastaanotin just paketin, jossa oli Exploroon Ritcheyn WCS C220 kuitustemmi... Käykö perusteluksi että maasturissa on samanlainen?

Ei ollut muuten kevyt, 100mm pitkä 136g punnittu paino. 90mm C260 alustemmi oli muistaakseni jotain 110g luokkaa. Hiuksianostattavia ja -irroittavia eroja

----------


## hitlike

Onko kiekot, penkki ja polkimet jo hiottu viimeisen päälle köykäisiksi? Sitä ennen on turha panostaa putkiosiin kuten stemmiin tai tankoon ainakaan painon säästö-mielessä kun taitaa niissä erot alun ja kuidun välillä olla aika olemattomia. 

Ei liity enää asiaan mutta keventely on muutenkin ärsyttävää hommaa, melkein true pyöräilijän vaihtoehdot viedä keventely ihan loppuun asti ja käyttää hitonmoinen määrä fyrkkaa kaiken mahdollisen kuituistamiseen *tai* sitten unohtaa koko juttu ja roilottaa menemään jollain 10kg+ sielukkaalla teräspyörällä ja unohtaa keveyden ilot. Itse olen suht "järkeväksi" välimuodoksi havainnut laadukkaat ja kevyet alukiekot, stongan ja stemmin ja loput sitten kuidulla (kevyt kuiturunko haarukoineen, satula tolppineen ja kammet). Säästää kummasti lompakkoa mutta saa aikaan jo aika kevyen pyörän.

----------


## paaton

> Vastaanotin just paketin, jossa oli Exploroon Ritcheyn WCS C220 kuitustemmi... Käykö perusteluksi että maasturissa on samanlainen?
> 
> Ei ollut muuten kevyt, 100mm pitkä 136g punnittu paino. 90mm C260 alustemmi oli muistaakseni jotain 110g luokkaa. Hiuksianostattavia ja -irroittavia eroja



Minä asentelin eilen 130mm/10deg eastonin sl90 stemmin. Kivasti on asento muuttunut, kun tuo cyclo joskus tuli 80mm pitkällä stemmillä.
Voi olla, että jyrkimmissä alamäkilaskuissa hirvittää.

----------


## MRe

Keventelyn arvosteluun huomauttaisin, että kyseessä on matka, ei päämäärä. 

Ja hiilikuidusta:
1. Hiilikuitu on aina kevyempää kuin mikään muu
2. poikkeustapauksissa katso kohta 1

Jos pyörä on kuitua kuituosilla, niin sen on pakko olla kevyt, koska kuitu.

----------


## stenu

Yhtäkkiä jostain somekuvasta hoksasin, että carbooni-Topstonessa onkin tommonen äärettömän nerokkaasti, yhdellä nivelellä toteutettu takajousitus ja tankokin just sellainen kuin sen kuitugravelissa pitäisi olla. Cannari vie nyt kyllä gravel-evoluutiota melkolailla 6-0 ja todella hyvään suuntaan. Ehkä eka kuitugravel, joka alkaa vaikuttaa oikeasti ylivoimaiselta konstruktiolta luddiittiteräspyörään verrattuna.

----------


## Plus

Millä tavalla Topstone Carbonin takapään ratkaisu on parempi kuin muutaman sentin verran joustava kuitutolppa? Gran Fondon testipyörä on mallia hirvi, joten en usko että tuo edes flexaa yhtä paljon tuolla tolpan määrällä vs. joustotolppa jota on kunnolla ulkona.

----------


## Pancho

GT Grade carbon laittaa tilanteeksi 7-6 ainakin itselläni (ja Warren Rossiterilla: https://www.bikeradar.com/advice/buy...dale-topstone/). Tosin saman emoyhtiön pyöriä taitaa olla Topstone ja Grade. Itsellä homma kääntyy GT:n voitoksi keulan säätövaran ja mounttien vuoksi.

----------


## stenu

^^ Niin olisin voinut tietty lisätä "imo" tohonkin perään, koska kysymys mielipideasioista tässäkin.

Jos Cannarin lupaukset pitää paikkansa, niin seatstay-rakenteen + joustavan istuinputken + joustavan satulatolpan yhteisvaikutuksesta joustoa on 3 cm. Jos sama määrä joustoa on pelkässä satulatopassa, häiritsee se jo polkemista, kun polkimien ja satulan etäisyys muuttuu tolpan jouston mukaan.

E: Juu hoksasin nyt vasta mitä meinasit ja ero tosiaan on siinä, että Cannarissa on osa joustosta rakennettu takaahaarukkaan.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Sonder Camino Al - runkosetti lähti tilaukseen, tästä rakentuu jokapäivänhöylä, työmatkoille ja maanteille... mietin vielä, kannattaisiko tilata uudet levyjarrukaliiperit kun NIITÄ SAISI NYT MUSTANA  :Leveä hymy: 

Vanha tarpeettomaksi jäävä alusta on Cotic Roadrat, ja Camino on kokonaista neljä senttiä lyhyempi ohjaamosta, joka on tärkein syy vaihtoon. Toiseksi tärkein syy on se, että Roadratin horisontaaliset dropoutit ja irrallinen vaihtajankorvake saavat hermot repeämään aina kun pitää koskea pitkällä tikullakaan takakiekkoon; irti on otettava takalokari, pikalinkun mukana irtoaa takavaihtaja ja sitten saa kiekon pois  :Irvistys:

----------


## stenu

Mahdollinen sagi ja jousituksen vaatima pelivarakin huomioiden Topstonen oudon vähäinen bb-droppi (61 mm) kyllä vähän ihmetyttää. Tuskin perä kymmentä milliä kuitenkaan tipahtaa, kun pyörän päälle istuu.

----------


## JMI71

Topstoneen liittyen, Fillari -lehti ajellut moisella ja tällä vkolla luettavissa 

Lähetetty minun COL-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## velib

> Mahdollinen sagi ja jousituksen vaatima pelivarakin huomioiden Topstonen oudon vähäinen bb-droppi (61 mm) kyllä vähän ihmetyttää. Tuskin perä kymmentä milliä kuitenkaan tipahtaa, kun pyörän päälle istuu.



Alu-versiolle näyttää jokaisessa koossa 75mm. Se on taas aika paljon, ainakin jos haluaa 650b-kiekoilla ajella. Outoa tosiaan että ero on noin iso. Jos joustosta tuleekin sentin sag?

----------


## MRe

Perkata. Tässä alkaa n+1 -kuume pikkuhiljaa nousta. Montako gravelia ihmisen tulee omistaa, jotta hän olisi onnellinen?

Koitin sammutella kuitukuumetta hankkimalla fättiin kuitukiekot i9 Hydra -navoilla, mutta ei auta aspiriini kuumeeseen, kun pitäisi olla Hota-pulveria.

----------


## JackOja

> .... Montako gravelia ihmisen tulee omistaa, jotta hän olisi onnellinen?



Mä olen tullut siihen päätelmään, että kaksi.

Ostais nyt joku mun täpärin f-torilta niin pääsis speksaamaan. Runkokin on jo valittu.

----------


## Laerppi

Greivelhuuma meni ohi, katse on TT-pyörässä. Toki tallista löytyy greiveli, jonka ostin ennen grävelhuumaa tietämättäni...

----------


## stenu

> Runkokin on jo valittu.



Foorumin lakien ja asetusten mukaan oleellisen sekä toisia kiinnostavan tiedon panttaaminen on rangaistuksen uhalla kielletty.

----------


## stenu

> Montako gravelia ihmisen tulee omistaa, jotta hän olisi onnellinen?



On muuten pelkästään oireilevan pyöräkuumeen aiheuttamaa hourailua kuvitella, että gravelien määrä korreloisi onnellisuuden kansa. Evoluutio ja mielikuvamarkkinointi pitää erinomaisen tehokkaasti huolen siitä, että N+1 toimii ja siksi N:n kasvattaminen ei saa aikaan kuin ehkä korkeintaan hetkellisen ja harhaisen onnellisuuspiikin.

----------


## hphuhtin

Sanoisin, että onnellisuutta voi lisätä n+1 jos n=0 sisältäen kaikki pyörätyypit. Siitä eteenpäin on hyvä jos onnellisuus ei vähene  :Vink:

----------


## JackOja

> Foorumin lakien ja asetusten mukaan oleellisen sekä toisia kiinnostavan tiedon panttaaminen on rangaistuksen uhalla kielletty.



Kyllä minua Niner-fanipoikana polttelis hiilarinen RLT. Olisi aikomus rakentaa siitä sellainen sikakevyt sikanopea laitos, pikkusen erilaisille lenkeille kuin titsku-Grava. Eikä tarttis jaksaa kiekkoja vaihdella  :Hymy:  
Ninerin runkoja on tarjouksessakin aina loppukesällä monin paikoin.





> Se on muuuten pelkästään oireilevan pyöräkuumeen aiheuttamaa hourailua kuvitella, että gravelien määrä korreloisi onnellisuuden kansa. Evoluutio ja mielikuvamarkkinointi pitää erinomaisen tehokkaasti huolen siitä, että N+1 toimii ja siksi N:n kasvattaminen ei saa aikaan kuin ehkä korkeintaan hetkellisen, harhaisen ja houreisen onnellisuuspiikin. Se oikea onni löytyy ajamalla.



Mulla on tarkoitus kylläkin, että n ei kasva. Kokonaismäärä n=4 on ehdoton maksimi. Kahden säilytys onnistuu kohtuu turvallisesti joten oikea käytännöllinen määrä olisi 2.

Nyt on ollut kaksi maastopyörää ja huomasin taannoin, ettei täpärillä ajelu enää kiinnosta. Se kun on vielä pikkusen overkill mun tekemisessä, se herää vasta henkiin kun ajetaan tavalla, jota mä en uskalla. Maastoajo sinänsä on edelleen ihan hauskaa, niinku eilen Ninerin teräsjäykkiksellä. Mut voihan se olla, että joudun pitämään täpärinkin kun en ilmaiseksikaan viitsi luopua ja siitähän varmaan innostuisi kun kävisi jossain muualla ajamassa?

Ja fillarikuumettahan tämä toki on. Edellisestä projektista on jo aikaa ja tekisi mieli taas rakentaa jotakin. Läski oli jo spekuissa, mut sit taas totesin etten mä sellaista mihinkään tartte eikä ne ole enää muotiakaan  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Kyllä minua Niner-fanipoikana...



Aaajuu...tämä. Olinpa tyhmyyspäissäni täysin unohtanut. Olis tuo pitänyt osata arvata  :Hymy:

----------


## Firlefanz

Ei se käytössä olevien gravelpyörien määrän pitäminen vakiona myymällä yhden aina samalla kun hankkii uuden (vallankumouksellisia tai muuten äärettömän hienoja ja vastaansanomattoman houkuttelevia ominaisuuksia tarjoavan) gravelpyörän taida tuottaa sen kestävämpää tai aidompaa onnellisuutta? :Cool:  Vaikka onhan tämä pitkälti filosofinen tai kunkin elämänasenteesen (ja -tilanteeseenkin) liittyvä kysymys, johon ei yleispätevää vastausta ole kenelläkään aihetta kuvitella voivansa antaa :Sekaisin: 


Mutta asiallisempaan asiaan: Cyclingtipsin seuraajia on varmasti tämänkin ketjun lukijoiden joukossa, mutta laitetaan silti suora linkki James Huangin juttuun esiinnostamasti "karbooni-Topstonesta" (jossa sen "Kingpin"-mikrojoustavaa peräpäätäkin ja sen toimivuutta kommentoidaan mielestäni varsin asiantuntevasti).

----------


## stenu

> ..sikakevyt sikanopea laitos, pikkusen erilaisille lenkeille kuin titsku-Cyclo.



Näen jo nyt sieluni silmin, millaista henkistä ahdistusta ja pahoinvointia aiheutuu, kun pitää lenkille lähtiessä valita, millaiselle lenkille olet lähdössä ja kummalla pyörällä - ja varsinkin kun lenkillä ollessasi salakavalasti mutta vääjäämättä juolahtaa mieleen ajatus siitä, että olenko sittenkin väärällä gravelilla liikenteessä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

^niin no, oikeasti se varmaan menisikin sillattis joka toinen lenkki toisella jne. Mut enhän mä tarvitse, sitä koitan tässä itselleni hokea. Ja Gravakin saa lisäpotkua tässä ihan justiinsa kun paino asettuu lähemmäksi kahdeksaa kuin yhdeksää  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## MRe

> Mut enhän mä tarvitse,



Alokastason virhe sotkea tarve ja halu. Jos lähtee tarvepohjalta, kannattaa aloittaa Maslowista.

----------


## stenu

> Mutta asiallisempaan asiaan: Cyclingtipsin seuraajia on varmasti tämänkin ketjun lukijoiden joukossa, mutta laitetaan silti suora linkki James Huangin juttuun esiinnostamasti "karbooni-Topstonesta" (jossa sen "Kingpin"-mikrojoustavaa peräpäätäkin ja sen toimivuutta kommentoidaan mielestäni varsin asiantuntevasti).



Kiitos, olipa muuten hyvä testiraportti ja paransi orastavan kuumeen.

Takajouston toiminta kuulostaa juuri sellaiselta kuin sen omien toiveideni mukaan tulisikin olla eli pehmentää isompia patteja, mutta ei eristä tuntumaa liikaa. Tuota etu-/takapää epätasapainoasiaa mietiskelin jo itsekin. Kaikki ylikokoemäputkikuituhaarukat, joita olen ajanut ovat olleet aika jäykkiä, joten ilman minkäänlaista etujoustoelementtiä tulee varmaan vähän sellainen "täysjousto etupää lukittuna" -fiilis, kun nyt teräsrungon ja joustavahkon teräshaarukan kanssa on enemmän sellainen "jäykkäperä etujoustolla" -fiilis, joka tuntuu ajatuksena luontevammalta.

Kaksi tosi isoa muttaa eli ajoittainen kirskunta keskiöstä ja normaalia leveämpi q-factor aiheuttaa sen, että edelleen vanhassa vara parempi minun kohdallani ja ihan hyvä niin. Ensimmäisen sukupolven puslalinkullisen Trek Fuelin joskus aikojen alussa omistaneena vähän epäilyttää myös Topstonen nivelen äänettömänä pysyminen pitemmässä juoksussa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Perkata. Tässä alkaa n+1 -kuume pikkuhiljaa nousta. Montako gravelia ihmisen tulee omistaa, jotta hän olisi onnellinen?



Itselläni ei ole yhtään. Jotenkin tuntuu, että sellainen pitäisi kuitenkin olla, mutta tuntuu kaikissa markkinoilla olevissa olevan jotain vikaa. Buumikin on selvä, kun tarjouksista ei paljon graveleita löydy kuin ääripäiden kokoisia.

----------


## Pexi

Oudon levyinen press fit keskiö, runko joka vaatii kummallisesti dishatut kiekot ja vakiokiekot, jotka eivät pysy kuosissaan. Sanattomaksi vetää.

----------


## LJL

Exploron hienosäätöpäivitykset mahtuivat samaan kuvaan. Teemu H:n hyvästä vinkistä varasisuri, monitoimityökalu ja co2-releet (olen hukannut pumpun?!) siirtyivät satulapussista Xlab Stealth-pussukkaan, joka on loistava paitsi välillä hivelee polvia. 90mm stemmi piteni 100mm, koska ajoasento meni SwissCrossin elinluovutusosilla liian tiukaksi. Myös spacerit ovat siirtyneet stemmin alta päälle, kohta voinee vetää kaulaputken lopulliseen mittaansa. Renkaina pyörivät Panaracerin Gravelking Slickit 38mm koossa, hieman kyllä syö nopeutta GP5000 verrattuna asfaltilla mutta mukavammat ne on.

----------


## stenu

> Oudon levyinen press fit keskiö, runko joka vaatii kummallisesti dishatut kiekot ja vakiokiekot, jotka eivät pysy kuosissaan. Sanattomaksi vetää.



Joo evoluution tulos, mutta näin se menee, kun pitää saada lyhyt perä, maantievälitykset ja paksut renkaat samaan pakettiin ja asymmetriset chainstayt ei varmaankaan ole optio tuolla jousitusratkaisulla.

Useammassa yhteydessä olen toitottanut samaa, mikä tossa testiraportissakin annettiin ymmärtää, että polkupyörän kaikkien ominaisuuksien parantaminen yhtäaikaa on mahdotonta ja se pitää edelleen paikkansa. 

Täydellistä pyörää ei ole ja jonkin asian suhteen joutuu tekemään kompromissin aina. Kuskin preferenssit ja tarpeet ratkaisee sen, mikä on järkevin kompromissi. Markkinointi puolestaan tekee parhaansa vaikuttaakseen siihen, että millaisiin kompromisseihin lopulta päädytään ja yleensä markkinointi tekee parhaansa vakuuttaakseen, että uudempi kompromissi on parempi kuin nykyinen. Oli se sitten totuus tai ei.  :Hymy:

----------


## PekkaO

^Hyvin puhuttu! Juuri tuo "täydellisyyden puute" on saanut pitäytymään vanhassa krossarissa gravel n+1 harkinnassa. Vanhassakin on merkittäviä hyviä ominaisuuksia, vaikka toe overlap on surkea, paikka yhdelle pullotelineelle, ja clearance 40 mm kumeille on kovin kapea.

----------


## arctic biker

> Näen jo nyt sieluni silmin, millaista henkistä ahdistusta ja pahoinvointia aiheutuu, kun pitää lenkille lähtiessä valita, millaiselle lenkille olet lähdössä ja kummalla pyörällä - ja varsinkin kun lenkillä ollessasi salakavalasti mutta vääjäämättä juolahtaa mieleen ajatus siitä, että olenko sittenkin väärällä gravelilla liikenteessä



Ja mulla kun on ens ke kolmesta valita. Toki sillai että uus tulevakin on valkattu myössen mukaan jotta takatarakan saa kyytiin tarpeen mukaan.

Toki jos kaks yhtälöä täytyisi, ois miljoona rahaa ja omaishoitajuudesta aika piisais myös hupiajeluun niin sitten!

----------


## arctic biker

Onko sitten Pace Shicken sitte se mulle ultimaatumi pyörä? En tiedä mutta toivossa elän ja jollei ole niin isommassa toivossa vielä että joskus vuosien päästä on sekä kuntoa/rahaa/mahdollisuuksia hommata se hieno? Tähän asti 5-6 gravelreissua  per vuosi menny nykykalustolla oikein hyvin, mitä ny kuski hiipunut välillä vaan se on toinen tarina. Ja vähintään 7vuotta  vanhalla kalustolla, kaksi siis.

----------


## Teemu H

> Exploron hienosäätöpäivitykset mahtuivat samaan kuvaan. Teemu H:n hyvästä vinkistä varasisuri, monitoimityökalu ja co2-releet (olen hukannut pumpun?!) siirtyivät satulapussista Xlab Stealth-pussukkaan, joka on loistava paitsi välillä hivelee polvia.



Tuo Xlab on aika pieni, jos joku muukin sattuu miettimään. Siihen mahtuu pikkupumppu (minulla Lezyne Pressure Drive) ja vähän jotain muuta rojua. Valmistaja taitaa ilmoittaa "kuusi geeliä", on triathlonkurjisteluun ehkä enemmän suunnattu. Pyöräretkille voisi olla joku isompi laukku. (edit: maantiepyörässä on myös samanlainen Xlab, mutta tarrakiinnikkeellä, se valuu aina taakse. Nuo ruuvit ovat loistavat. Tykkään syödä eväitä tuosta laukusta, esim. Vätternrundanilla siihen sai sopivan satsin geelejä, kaiken ei tarvitse olla taskuissa.)

Miten saat polvet tuohon osumaan?  :Sekaisin: 

Jännästi foorumin mobiiliversio ei näytä kuvaa ollenkaan, tietokoneen selaimella näkyy (molemmat chrome).

----------


## KotooTöihin

En oo ihan varma, miten tähän tässä ketjussa suhtaudutaan... kona rove nrb. On 3 pullotelineen paikkaa ja 47 slickseillä ei tee edes tiukkaa. Saa tavaratelineet ja lokasuojat. Löytyy myöskin pieniä kokoja.

----------


## Firlefanz

> En oo ihan varma, miten tähän tässä ketjussa suhtaudutaan... kona rove nrb.



Voithan sä kysyä Pexiltä, jonka kokemukset siitä miten Kona Rove NRB:hen tässä ketjussa suhtaudutaan ovat tosin osin jo neljän päivän takaiset.

PS Mielessäsi saattoi kummitella toinen ketju, jossa satuin ottamaan Kona Rove NRB:n esimerkiksi suhteellisen uudesta ja pitkälti positiivisesti vastaanotetuksi pyörämalliksi jossa oli 650b-kokoiset kiekot, joita eräs kommentaattori oli kuvannut (muistaakseni) "vajaakokoisiksi" ja pitänyt niiden valintaa vähintään negatiivisena seikkana.

----------


## stenu

> Exploron hienosäätöpäivitykset mahtuivat samaan kuvaan.



Nyt muuten heräs pieni epäilys siitä, että sopiiko varttuneempi amerikkalainen viiksimacho ja tulinen italiatar yhteen?

----------


## LJL

> Nyt muuten heräs pieni epäilys siitä, että sopiiko vanhahko amerikkalainen viiksimacho ja tulinen italiatar yhteen?
> 
> (Ja ehkä sopassa kolmantena pyöränä oleva saksalainen insinöörikään ei varsinaisesti helpota suhdetta.)



Kaikki kamat jostain alelaarista hinta-laatu-suhteessa mahdollisimman hyvin toimivaa tavaraa, eli toiminnallisuus edellä. Tuossa on nyt viiksitompan penkki ja stemmi, insinööristonga ja tolppa tietysti kolminkertainen Intian kansallisjuoma. Insinöörimaasturissa taitaa vastaavasti olla vielä pahempi sekasotku eli stonga ja tolppa ingengör, penkki Berk ja stemmi viiksitomppa. Ei tuota allekirjoittaneelle lainkaan ahdistusta  :Hymy:

----------


## hsa

Nyt kun 650b on ollut jo jonkin aikaa markkinoilla, niin millaisia kokemuksia niistä on teille muodostunut? 

Huntin kiekkoja saisi nyt ihan kohtalaisen edukkaasti vielä ennen brexitiä. Yhdet 700c 4seasonit on, mutta mietin josko hommaisi vielä toiset samanlaiset vai 650b. Toisilla voisi pitää sitten rouheampaa kumesta ja toisella sliksiä. Nyt rouheamat Teravail Rutlandit ollut Rove ST 2018 vakiokiekoilla, mutta ne on niin jumalattoman painavat että saisivat jäädä pelkkään talvikäyttöön.

----------


## JMI71

> Joo evoluution tulos, mutta näin se menee, kun pitää saada lyhyt perä, maantievälitykset ja paksut renkaat samaan pakettiin ja asymmetriset chainstayt ei varmaankaan ole optio tuolla jousitusratkaisulla.
> 
> Useammassa yhteydessä olen toitottanut samaa, mikä tossa testiraportissakin annettiin ymmärtää, että polkupyörän kaikkien ominaisuuksien parantaminen yhtäaikaa on mahdotonta ja se pitää edelleen paikkansa. 
> 
> Täydellistä pyörää ei ole ja jonkin asian suhteen joutuu tekemään kompromissin aina. Kuskin preferenssit ja tarpeet ratkaisee sen, mikä on järkevin kompromissi. Markkinointi puolestaan tekee parhaansa vaikuttaakseen siihen, että millaisiin kompromisseihin lopulta päädytään ja yleensä markkinointi tekee parhaansa vakuuttaakseen, että uudempi kompromissi on parempi kuin nykyinen. Oli se sitten totuus tai ei.



Pyörää on varmaan vaikea keksiä uudestaan...

Jotain kuitenkin niin kiinnostavaa ja uutta Topstone Carbonissa on, että ostin sen. Katsotaan, miten sen kanssa pärjää ja varmaan viimeistään 20 000 ajetun kilsan jälkeen olen viisaampi. 
Ensivaikutelma eittämättä vähän ristiriitainen, mutta hyvin paljon positiivista, mikä lenkillä aiheuttaa spontaanin naurun pyrskähdyksen.

Itse olen fillarihankinnoissa noudattanut -1+1 -periaatetta. Jos tuo käsiin jää, onpahan perikunnalla jotain jaettavaa 


Lähetetty minun COL-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## velib

> Nyt kun 650b on ollut jo jonkin aikaa markkinoilla, niin millaisia kokemuksia niistä on teille muodostunut? 
> 
> Huntin kiekkoja saisi nyt ihan kohtalaisen edukkaasti vielä ennen brexitiä. Yhdet 700c 4seasonit on, mutta mietin josko hommaisi vielä toiset samanlaiset vai 650b. Toisilla voisi pitää sitten rouheampaa kumesta ja toisella sliksiä. Nyt rouheamat Teravail Rutlandit ollut Rove ST 2018 vakiokiekoilla, mutta ne on niin jumalattoman painavat että saisivat jäädä pelkkään talvikäyttöön.



Minulla on nyt ollut jonkin aikaa ajossa WTB Bywayt. En tiedä onko pienemmästä kiekkokoosta itsessään hyötyä, mutta sen mahdollistamasta leveämmästä renkaasta mielestäni on. Tuollainen leveä sliksi toimii oikein hyvin oikeastaan kaikilla alustoilla niin pitkään kuin on kuivaa. Silloinkin ongelmia tulee vasta mudassa ja ruohikossa (ja tietysti maastossa, mutta jos siellä ajaa ei ehkä sliksiä kannata ottaa muutenkaan). Toisaalta jos pyörään mahtuu iso 700c-rengas ja toe overlap ei ole ongelma, en tiedä miksi ajaisi 650b-renkailla 700c sijaan. Periaatteessa voisi laittaa 700c-kiekoille hieman kapeammat sliksit ja 650b-kiekoille mahdollisimman leveät nappularenkaat. Toisaalta pienemmät kiekot tiputtavat keskiötä sen verran, että varsinainen maastoajo kärsii siitä, ja sorateille en itse ainakaan kovin isoa nappulaa kaipaa.

----------


## Rosco

Jes! Sisältöä foorumin yhteen parhaista langoista:

Tänään se tuli. Titaaninen hiekkateiden/cyclocrossin/seikkailujen/työmatkan ihme.

Ensituntuma erittäin hyvä, keskiön seutu huomattavasti jäykempi straggleriin verrattuna. Ajomukavuus ei kärsinyt, enemmänkin sanoisin että elävöityi. Kiloja lähti vanhaan verrattuna yli kaksi. 

GRX:ästä sen verran, että napakamman tuntunen on toisessa pyörässä verrokkina olevaan 6800 Ultegraan. Grx:än kahvan yläpäässä oleva levennys helpottaa huomattavasti jarruttamista ja parantaa jarrutuksen tuntumaa.  Kyseessä toi 600 sarjan grx. Ekaa kertaa myös 1x11 vaiheisto ja toistaiseksi en huomannut harmia löytää sopivaa välitystä.

----------


## Pexi

> Tänään se tuli. Titaaninen hiekkateiden/cyclocrossin/seikkailujen/työmatkan ihme.



Hieno ja kaunis! Klassikko jo syntyessään.

----------


## JackOja

Mä tykkään myös. Hieno vehje!

Onko punnittu?

----------


## SotkuPekka

Jep, on kyllä hieno.

----------


## Teemu H

> Kiloja lähti vanhaan verrattuna yli kaksi.



On upea! Haluan tuollaisen toiseksi gravelpyöräksi (tai kolmanneksi, jos krossarikin lasketaan). 

Paljonko sitten painaa  :Sekaisin:   :Vink:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Äärimmäisen hieno. Tuo on juuri sellainen, joka omaankin talliin pitäisi saada. Kippurabudjetti ei vaan moista salline.

----------


## Rosco

9Kg paikkeilla tuo complete, täytyy punnita tarkka luku kun sattuu puntari kohdalle. Toi dedan stonga saa ainakin vaihtua jossain vaiheessa, ton doppi ei sovi gravelhommiin. Ergomaxia tilalle.  Ja en oo ihan varma vielä tosta suorasta tolpasta, että tarvisko sentin setbackkiä. Ajamalla selvinee se. Nyt pitäs löytää aikaa vaan ajaa.

----------


## LJL

Mahtava toi Roskon titamiinipyörä!! Kymmenen, eh-nimittäin miljardia, pistettä

----------


## Pexi

Nuo pullotelineet. Mitkä ovat ne? Näyttävät kovin sopivilta ja itseänikin kiinnostavilta.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> 9Kg paikkeilla tuo complete,



Ei paha!

Eiköhän tuo kohta dumata kun ei oo vannejarruja sun muuta luddiittia.

----------


## Rosco

Pullotelineet on jotkut erittäin vanhat roselta tilatut titskutelineet.. Epäilen että valmistavat enää...

----------


## JackOja

Pullotelineethän ovat King Cagen Iirikset.

Niitä saa suoraan Kunkulta tai esim. R2:sta.

EDIT: itse asiassa tarkemmin katsottuna eivät ole kunkut, mutta hyvin kopioidut  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexi

^ Haa! Kiitos!

----------


## Mohkku

Liityn pyörän kehujien joukkoon. Selkeät linjat vailla kikkailua. Tuo kestää aikaa.

----------


## hsa

> Minulla on nyt ollut jonkin aikaa ajossa WTB Bywayt. En tiedä onko pienemmästä kiekkokoosta itsessään hyötyä, mutta sen mahdollistamasta leveämmästä renkaasta mielestäni on. Tuollainen leveä sliksi toimii oikein hyvin oikeastaan kaikilla alustoilla niin pitkään kuin on kuivaa. Silloinkin ongelmia tulee vasta mudassa ja ruohikossa (ja tietysti maastossa, mutta jos siellä ajaa ei ehkä sliksiä kannata ottaa muutenkaan). Toisaalta jos pyörään mahtuu iso 700c-rengas ja toe overlap ei ole ongelma, en tiedä miksi ajaisi 650b-renkailla 700c sijaan. Periaatteessa voisi laittaa 700c-kiekoille hieman kapeammat sliksit ja 650b-kiekoille mahdollisimman leveät nappularenkaat. Toisaalta pienemmät kiekot tiputtavat keskiötä sen verran, että varsinainen maastoajo kärsii siitä, ja sorateille en itse ainakaan kovin isoa nappulaa kaipaa.



Joo, olen nyt ehkä kallistumassa siihen että laitan toisen 700c setin. 42mm rengas menee vielä ok clearancella ja uskon että tuo isompi kiekon+renkaan läpimitta on mun käytössä kivempi juttu kuin 650b 47mm tuoma leveys ja ilmatila. Tuolla 42mm on menty jo vähän kivisiäkin polkuja ongelmitta, joka ei tosiaan ole edes näiden pääasiallinen käyttötarkoitus. 






> ...



Mahtava pyörä!

----------


## stenu

Vaihteita myöten apinaotteelta hallittava GRX: https://www.instagram.com/p/B1wM88fA..._web_copy_link

(Vaihdenappulat pitäis saada vielä integroitua lisäjarrukahvoihin, niin olis vähän vähemmän hässäkkä)

----------


## stenu

Olikohan tää Brotherin uusi rengaspotentiaali-gg jo täällä? Ilmoitettu maksimileveys 650B x 56c eli Ice Spikereiden luulis mahtuvan vähän leveämmänkin kehän kanssa.

----------


## MRe

> Vaihteita myöten apinaotteelta hallittava GRX: https://www.instagram.com/p/B1wM88fA..._web_copy_link



Mulla oli Focuksen CC:ssä myös kakkosjarrukahvat noin. Varsin kätevät välillä. Uskalsi ajaa vaakaosalta vaikka väkijoukossa. Di2-vaihteistollahan olisi mahdollisuus virittää sitten jopa vaihtajat noihin, mutta en kyllä kokenut sitä tarpeelliseksi.

----------


## stenu

Joo tossa esittelyvehkeessä oli juurikin sähkö-GRX ja vaihtajanappulat siinä lisäjarrukahvojen takana. Näkyy, kun pyyhkäisee kahteen jälkimmäiseen kuvaan.

Jokos joku täällä ajelee gg:tä Force eTap AXS:llä? Kokemukset kiinnostelisi kovasti.

----------


## JohannesP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gkrp_KYXHow

Vaast Allite A1
runkosetti 1190g 
Shimpan GRX 1x osilla retail 2500$

Magnesiumin uudelleentuleminen suuremmalle yleisölle? Speksien, hinnan ja ympäristöystävällisyyden näkökulmasta kiinnostava. Perinteinen chainstay olisi paremman näköinen tälläisessä, mutta voi olla ihan perusteltua taivutusten puutteen vuoksi. Toisaalta tuo madallettu tekeekin tästä ulkonäöllisesti erilaisen positiivisessa mielessä.

----------


## maapaa

Nordest Albarda mahtuisi 650b x 2.1″ / 700 x 50mm rengasta.

https://bikerumor.com/2019/07/16/nor...le-4130-steel/

----------


## JackOja

> Magnesiumin uudelleentuleminen suuremmalle yleisölle? ...



Olikos magnesium erityisen altis suolakorroosiolle?

----------


## LJL

> Olikos magnesium erityisen altis suolakorroosiolle?



Ei välttämättä myöskään kannata tupakoida ajaessa. -Ohoh... *FUMMM*

----------


## JohannesP

> Olikos magnesium erityisen altis suolakorroosiolle?



Piti ihan tarkistaa wikistä, että tosiaan herkkä kloridipitoisille liuoksille. Tämä "super" magnesium ei kuitenkaan ole puhdasta vaan mukana taisi olla REE alkuaineita, jotka tehostavat korroosiokestävyyttä keraamisen pinnoitteen lisäksi. Videolla kuitenkin puhuttiin myös korroosiosuojauksesta.

4.9. julkaisu niin ehkä sit paremmin tietoa saatavilla. Mielenkiintoinen tuote kuitenkin ja hintakin kohdillaan.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> 9Kg paikkeilla tuo complete, täytyy punnita tarkka luku kun sattuu puntari kohdalle. Toi dedan stonga saa ainakin vaihtua jossain vaiheessa, ton doppi ei sovi gravelhommiin. Ergomaxia tilalle.  Ja en oo ihan varma vielä tosta suorasta tolpasta, että tarvisko sentin setbackkiä. Ajamalla selvinee se. Nyt pitäs löytää aikaa vaan ajaa.



Itse olen pitänyt WCS Ergomaxista (44 cm), sopivasti joustava ja saan käsille mukavan asennon. Eikä ollenkaan hassumman näköinen. Ainoa miinus on keskikohdan kapeahko pyöreä osuus -ahdasta mittareille, valoille etc.

Juurikaan ei ole ollut tarvetta uhrata ajatusta tangolle ajaessa.

----------


## Fuuga

> Ei välttämättä myöskään kannata tupakoida ajaessa. -Ohoh... *FUMMM*



Tuosta tuli mieleen, että pyöräily sai meikäläisen lopettamaan röökin veto. Oli noloa HePon lenkillä aina kahvitauon aikana käydä nurkan takana vetämässä sikaari.

----------


## LJL

> Tuosta tuli mieleen, että pyöräily sai meikäläisen lopettamaan röökin veto. Oli noloa HePon lenkillä aina kahvitauon aikana käydä nurkan takana vetämässä sikaari.



Sehän on kerrassaan hieno asia. Poikani 6v tänään täysin ns. mitt i allt saunassa kysyi isi, tiedätkö mitä teen jos joku tupakoi, vastasin että en tosiaan tiedä, niin hän totesi että minä pidätän hengitystä. Niin eipä tarvitse sitten ainakaan Fuugan kohdalla pidätellä.

Ja aiheesta, aikaisemmin lupailin kirjoittaa jotakin analyysia (välttäen kuitenkin ylianalysoimasta, karmea asia esim. ammatillisissa yhteyksissä) miksi ei enää teräskrossarilla meno maistunut. Otetaan gallialaisilla viivoilla hieman vertailua:

-painavahan se SwissCross oli, 8,8kg keveimmässä kokoonpanossa grammanviilattuna ja 9,2kg normiajokunnossa kiinankuitukiekoilla ja persausta säästävällä penkillä 
-runko oli inansa iso tai geometriassa jotakin tarkemmin määrittelemätöntä häikkää, Explorossa kaikki muutokset oli juuri oikeaan suuntaan
-runko ei ollut oikeastaan mukava, eikä siinä mitään, mutta häiritsevä fiilis kun pitäisi olla mukava mutta ei ole vaan ankea tunne mm. mennessä kanttareiden yli ja ainut missä oli tosi hyvä oli ainoassa krossikisassa johon sillä osallistuin (Kivikko 2017)
-runko rapistui käsiin suolan takia ja muutenkin ja se itketti verta
-maalaus oli hanurista ja se hilseili
-ei ollut kokonaisuutena yhtään nykyaikainen pyörä vaan vanha romu kun vertaa Exploroon, en ehkä ole tarpeeksi setämies ajamaan semmoista rautahärveliä 130-170km työmatkaa viikossa 
-kuten Puljujärvikin sanoisi, oli se silti ihan hieno kokemus mutta en ollut palaamassa

----------


## Krabba

> Mikäs on tämä tämmöinen BH merkki? Mitäs olette mieltä tämmösestä kokoonpanosta? 
> BH GRAVEL -X ALU1.5 SHIMANO 105
> https://cyclecenter.fi/osasto/pyorat...ano-105-kokom/



Ostin itselleni tälläisen. Mielestäni tarjoushintansa väärti. Kunnollisella osasarjalla ja hyvännäköinen. Alla olevat renkaat litkuttui heittämällä ja kiekot on tubelessvalmiit.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Sanoisin, että onnellisuutta voi lisätä n+1 jos n=0 sisältäen kaikki pyörätyypit. Siitä eteenpäin on hyvä jos onnellisuus ei vähene



Olen samaa mieltä. Vähempi on parempi.   :Hymy:

----------


## YocceT

Näin. Tänä kesänä pyöriä poistui kaksi, mutta yksi tuli tilalle. Nettomääräisesti vähennystä, mutta laadullisesti parannusta.

----------


## The Eye

Yelp for help
Ensimmäistä fillaria hankkimassa olen. Tai vanhalla scottin maasturilla työmatkat ja tunnin reipasvauhtiset soralenkit vedellyt. Nyt himottaa käppyräsarvinen. Meillä ei ole asfalttia vaan hiekkateitä riittää omiksi tarpeiksi. Siksi Gravel tuntuisi olevan jees. Tarve siis työmatkalle ( hiekkaa+ 3km asfattia junamatkan jälkeen) sekä 1-2h lenkit hiekkateitä kurvaillen. Lenkit tykkään vetää vauhdikkaina. Eli ei retkeilyä ei ylipitkiä lenkkejä, vaan liikkumisen tehokkuutta. 

175cm inseam 79cm 
Pitkä selkä lyhyet jalat.

Rose Backroad näyttää siistille vekottimelle, ilmeisesti toimiva myös. 
54cm runko?

Mitä muita vaihtoehtoja olisi? Budjetti on sellainen että haluan hyvän/laadukkaan pyörän. Mutten tahdo maksaa turhista nyansseista, ja kun en tiedä mikä on hölmö investointi kyselen hölmöjä täällä.

----------


## MRe

^Koon puolesta varmaan ok. Mulla on 54cm Marin Gestalt X11 ja lyhyyttä 173 cm, inseamia en muista. Muista vaihtoehdoista en osaa sanoa, mutta itse olen Mariniin ollut tyytyväinen. 

Nythän on hyvä aika ostaa, kun liikkeet pyrkivät 2019-varastoista eroon.

----------


## penyeach

> Äärimmäisen hieno. Tuo on juuri sellainen, joka omaankin talliin pitäisi saada. Kippurabudjetti ei vaan moista salline.



Mark Reilly on onneksi suunnitellut samasta materiaalista meille köyhille Planet X Tempestinä tunnetun halpisversion. Omassa koossani (L) runkojen mitat näyttävät oleva millilleen samat lukuunottamatta emäputken kulmaa, joka on Gradientissa puoli astetta tiukempi.

----------


## stenu

"The beauty of offroad cycling extends beyond shiny new parts and  frames." Suora lainaus CX Magazinen uusimmasta ig-postauksesta. Sattu  vaan jotenkin sopivasti tähän rakoon.

Kävin lauantaina  pitkästä aikaa Kepussa kiusaamaassa mtb-kuskeja ja rääkkäämässä Gravaa.  Ukrainapolun pitkospuilta on niitä parin-kolmenkymmenen sentin droppeja,  joissa alastulot on aika monessa vastamäkeen ja juurakkoisia. Kahteen  kertaan jouduin korjaamaan tangon asentoa ylimomenttiin kiristetystä alumiinitangosta huolimatta, joten mä ehkä lopetan kuitutankoon palaamisesta  haaveilun. Aika moni pro-cyclocrossari taitaa ajaa alumiinitangolla,  vaikka kuitua varmaan olisi tarjolla myös. Auttaisi kyllä, jos uskaltais  ajaa noita paikkoja apinaotteelta tai edes dropeilta mutta ei onnistu  multa.

Fiskars GG:n rytyytyksen seurauksena satulatolpan nyt  kuitenkin vaihdoin kuituiseksi. Painonsäästöä tuli merkityksettömät 50  grammaa, mutta  mukavuuden lisäys saattoi olla merkityksellinen. Pitää vähän vielä  fiilistellä enemmän, jotta kykenee sanomaan varmasti. Jos on  ohutputkinen runko, niin aika paljon vaikuttaa tolpan materiaalista  riippumatta myös se, että sahaa tolpasta kaiken ylimääräisen pituuden  pois. Pääsee satulaputki joustelemaan paremmin, kun ei ole  kaksinkertaista putkitusta niin pitkälti. Myös sellainen huomio, että rosterirungossa alumiininen tolppa näyttäisi hapettuvan jumiin melko herkästi, joten kuituinen siinäkin mielessä parempi.

Eilen poljeskelin  sorareittejä Ojakkalasta startaten, kun rouva oli siellä kisaamassa  pyöräsuunnistuksen SM:ssä. Sain pari uutta pätkää Gravelmapillekin.  Parasta gravel-blissiä on se taikamattofiilis, mikä tulee siitä, kun  polkee penkistä reipasta vauhtia sellaista ei liian pahaa  nimismiehenkiharaa ja pyörä tuntuu plaanaavan siinä kiharoiden päällä.  Huomaamattani tajusin hakeutuvani sileämmältä niille kiharaisemmille  urille.

----------


## JohannesP

^ Oletko muuten testannut toisella stemmillä jos tämä nykyinen puristaa hieman epätasaisesti tankoa?

Vielä, kun omistin Canyonin Infliten niin ryskyttelin sillä yhtään säälimättä ja ikinä ei max momenttiin kiristettyä Ritcheyn stemmiä + Canyonin alutankoa tarvinut korjailla. Kahvoja saikin kiristellä ja korjailla tasaisesti.

----------


## stenu

Joo Zipp Service Course SL ei välttämättä ole tukevin, mutta olen kyllä kokeillut parinkin eri stemmin kanssa ja mulla oli joskus Gunnarissa myös Thomsonin X4 ja ihan samaa sekin teki (kuitutangon kanssa). Toisaalta noita Zippejä näkee aika paljon ammattilaisten cx-pyörissä, kun taitaa Zipp olla monella sponssina siellä ja kyllä niillä tangot näyttäisi pysyvän paikoillaan. Pitäisi varmaan keventää kuskia tai ajotapaa ennen kuin keventelytangossa olis järkeä  :Hymy:

----------


## Compay

Onko kellään tämän palstan lukijoista käytössä OnOne Tempest Titanium pyörää? Olisin kiinnostunut kokemuksista. Alun perin piti tilata Canyon Grail al, mutta noita ei taida saapua myyntiin ennen vuodenvaihdetta. Ja eikös tässä titaanissa ole enemmän sitä sieluakin mukana  :Hymy: 

Miten olette ajatelleet toimia näiden UK tilausten kanssa? Pahin mahdollinen skenaario on, että nyt tekee tilauksen, 31.10 tulee Brexit ja asiakkaan pitää maksaa tulli kun tuote saapuu marraskuussa. Ei ole helppo tehdä kauppaa tässä tilanteessa...

----------


## stenu

^ Sielu syntyy vaan ja ainostaan ajamalla (lukuunottamatta niitä harvoja italialaisia (maantie)klassikoita, jotka ovat sielukkaita jo syntyessään)  :Hymy:  Se kyllä pitää paikkansa, että kaikkiin pyöriin sielua ei saa ajamallakaan, mutta en kyllä tiedä, onko merkillä tai materiaalilla tekemistä sen kanssa vai johtuuko se jostain muusta.

----------


## puppy

^^ no sitten maksat tullin, ei kai siinä muuta muutosta ole, aivan kuten Jenkeistä kun tilaa.....

Sielu ja sielu, siitä kai ne rikkaat siis puhuu tutkimuksessa ja naureskelee köyhille, näin olen kuullut

----------


## penyeach

^^^ On. Minusta laadukkaan oloinen, joskin muotoilultaan simppeli runko (kuten yllä oli puhetta, saman suunnittelijan ja mitoiltaan hyvin pitkälti sama kuin Reilly Gradient). Pyörä painaa tukevasti pinnoitetuilla Stan's Grail -kiekoilla ja pahemmin keventelemättä ajokunnossa 9.25 kg (koko L, SRAM Force 1x11). En ole vielä kokeillut, mutta näyttäisi vahvasti että talveksi pyörään mahtuu Ice Spikerit aika helposti, 650b-kiekoille.

Planet X:n huonoina puolina on tälläkin foorumilla mainittu huono asiakaspalvelu ja "Planet X -laatu". Olen vähän eri mieltä näistä. Minusta näyttää toistaiseksi, että hinta-laatu -suhde on hyvä juuri siksi, että asiakaspalvelu on tosiaan aika virtaviivaistettua (= älä odota kivijalan palvelutasoa, jos et halua maksaa siitä) ja että markkinointi on aika itse tehtyä (= älä odota brändinrakennusta pyöräilymediassa, jos et halua maksaa siitä). 

Oma tilaukseni sattui edellisen Brexit-kriisiytymisen aikaan. Kun kyselin aikataulua, toimitus luvattiin ajoissa ennen deadlinea ja lupaus piti reilusti.

Sieluista olen suunnilleen samaa mieltä kuin stenu.

----------


## Compay

Kiitos sielukkaista kommenteista. Itse tykästyin tuohon klassiseen runkoon ja jos se on vielä hyvä ajaa kuten penyeachin kommenteista voi ehkä päätellä, niin tässähän voisi olla seuraava pyörä hiekkateille. Kun chatin kautta tiedustelin M-koon saatavuutta, niin asiakaspalveluhenkilö kertoi milloin runkoa saapuu ja siihen kuulemma pitää vielä muutama päivä laittaa lisää jotta ''kaverit alakerrassa'' ehtivät  koota pyörän. Eli ei siis kovin iso tehdas taida olla kyseessä. 

Tilaus täytyy vain tehdä ajoissa koska riskinä on joutua maksamaan +14% tullia ja tästä kokonaishinnasta laskettu 24% alvi ja sitten väännetään kuka hyvittää jo kerran maksetun alvin. Tämä siis puhdasta spekulaatiota koska emme tiedä minkälainen brexit toteutuu (sopimuksella vai ilman sopimusta) vai toteutuuko brexit ollenkaan.

Tästä pyörästä on ärsyttävän vähän testejä. Saattaa johtua tuosta ''brändinrakennuksen'' keveydestä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Eikö nyt kannata pikkuisen miettiä mitä tekee tuon Tempest tilauksen kanssa ? Kiire tilauksen kanssa  ei auta nyt mitään, sillä milloin paketti Suomeen tulee määrää kaiken.
M-koko on suomessa jos nyt tilaa ehkä joskus Marraskuun alkupuolella eli Brexit on  silloin voimassa jotenkin tai sitten ei. Odottaisin lopullista tietoa Brexitistä.

En tiedä miten paljon Planet X/ On Onen liikevaihdosta tulee mannereuroopan eu- maista. Jos on paljon ja tulee tulliraja, niin saattaa kohta olla Hollanissa heillä verkkokauppa/varasto. Olihan heillä Yhdysvaloissakin konttori hetken aikaa.

----------


## JackOja

Voihan punnan kurssikin romahtaa. Kannattaisko odottaa sitä?

Itsekin arvon Huntin tai JRA:n kiekkojen kanssa, ostaisko nyt vai sit? Kunpa tietäis.

----------


## Compay

Hyviä kommentteja! Ja eihän tässä mitään kiirettä ole kun ajettavaa kalustoa riittää. Tilannetta seuraillen eteenpäin....

----------


## jsa2

> Mark Reilly on onneksi suunnitellut samasta materiaalista meille köyhille Planet X Tempestinä tunnetun halpisversion. Omassa koossani (L) runkojen mitat näyttävät oleva millilleen samat lukuunottamatta emäputken kulmaa, joka on Gradientissa puoli astetta tiukempi.



Mitkä sun mitat on ja onko L-koko ollut sopiva?

----------


## penyeach

^183/86 ja on. 90mm stemmi ja yksi spaceri päällä -> maltillinen ajoasento maantiepyörään tottuneelle. Kuva setupista tuolla.

----------


## penyeach

> ...Tästä pyörästä on ärsyttävän vähän testejä. Saattaa johtua tuosta ''brändinrakennuksen'' keveydestä.



Totta, hiljaista on ollut viime aikoina vähän kaikkien Planet X-pyörien osalta. Pickenflick kehuttiin vielä muutama vuosi sitten varsin perusteellisesti:

https://road.cc/content/review/11660...clo-cross-bike
https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/bi...am-cx1-review/

----------


## stenu

> setämies



Haa joku puhui setämiehistä.. You can't get youth back, but you can by a Steamroller...eli setämiehen N+1   :Hymy: 

On opeteltavaa, mutta olihan hauskinta työmatkagravelointia ties miten pitkään aikaan. Käsittämättömän nopea tommonen kiinteävälitteinen on myös. En olis uskonut. Noilla 42/17-väleillä helppo matkanopeus näytti pyörivän 27-32 km/h. Ylämäet ei tuottanut vaikeuksia ja Malminkartanon kevyesti mutaiset pellonreunatkin meni oikein kivasti. Euro/hauskuuskerroin-suhteella mitattuna parhaiten käytetyt fillarieurot pitkään aikaan. Ei voi kuin suositella kaikille, joilla on tarpeeks setämiesasennetta.

Ekan parinkymmenen kilsan kokemuksella sanoisin, että jää talliin ja saa talvella Gravdalit allensa. Jos tuntuu, että jarrua tarvii pidemmässäkin juoksussa, pitää se päivittää Pauliin. Cantit on oikeesti aika onnettomat, varsinkin edessä tommosen notkean keulan kanssa. Ja ohjainlaakeriksi vois vaihtaa Kingin ton stashista kaivetun vanhan FSA:n tilalle. Muuten toi on tossa - kiva, kevyt, nopee ja hauska. 8,5 kg jarrulla ja 540-speduilla eli virallinen esitepaino on tasan 8,0 kg.

Valmiista kuvaa tänne pyydeltiin eli tässä tulee ja poistun tämän kanssa toisiin topicceihin tämän jälkeen. Uusien pyörien kasaaminen on muuten oikeastaan se helpoin vaihe. Paljon työläämpää on se, että saa niistä ajetun näköisiä..

Työmatkahybridi-FGGG:

----------


## yksinteoin

Todella nätti! Itsellä puolikas vuosikymmen fiksivuosista, mutta tuo herättää kovat omistamishalut miltei samoilla spekseillä kasattuun pyörään. Ehkä pitäis pistää Yksivaihteen tori tarkkailuun...

----------


## Rufus

Myin pois maantiepyörän (en ajanut) ja krossarin (en tykännyt) ja ostin tilalle budjettitietoisen saksalaisinsinöörin sieluttoman tekeleen korvaamaan kummatkin mahdollisimman keskinkertaisesti:


Ei ole vielä kuin satku alla mutta onpahan kiva peli. En sitten oikein osaa sanoa olisiko oikea kategoria "gravel" vai "allroad", koska geo on enemmän maantiemainen (jota hainkin) ja viikonlopun lenkillä ajettiin sekä sora- että pikitietä koska sitä sattui eteen tulemaan ja kummallakin meno maistui. Ei ainakaan vielä kaduta  :Hymy: .

Moitimme:
Rumat hitsisaumat
Ei seksikäs ellei satu tykkäämään
Taka-akselin vastakierre suoraan chainstayssa eli saa olla tarkka ettei mee väärille jengoille

Kiitämme:
Hinta-laatusuhde
Ajotuntuma

----------


## Moska

> Taka-akselin vastakierre suoraan chainstayssa eli saa olla tarkka ettei mee väärille jengoille



Eikö tuossa pitäisi olla takahaarukka mutkalla, että akselin saisi väärälle kierteelle? Toisen puolen läpireikähän ohjaa akselin väkisinkin suoraan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ymmärrän. Jos vetää kierteen sököksi, ei helppoa osaa vaihtaa siihen tilalle.

Kätevä mies tekisi korjauksen vaikka 148 mm maasturin akselista jos niin joskus kävisi.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Täältä löytyy myös L-kokoinen Planet-X Tempest. Omat mitat 180cm ja jalan sisämitta 85,5cm. Omaan bikefitattuun maantiepyörän ajoasentoon nähden korotin ohjaustankoa 2cm ja lyhensin ajoasentoa 2cm.  En hirveästi tuolla ole ajanut, mutta vähitellen pyörään alkaa sopeutua. Aluksi tuntui kuituisesta satulatolpasta ja stongasta huolimatta aika kovalta ja junamaiselta, mutta kun ymmärsin ottaa kumeista painetta pois niin ajotuntuma parani. 47mm Wtb Bywaylla pyörä on oikein maastokelpoinen, mutta sellainen tietty ketteryys josta maantiepyörässäni ja crossarissani olen tykännyt, tiellä ajaessa puuttuu. En tiedä onko selitys tuossa leveässä kumissa vai syytänkö geometriaa. Ehkäpä lisäkilometrit parantavat tilannetta. Maantiepyörät ja aikaisempi crossari ovat kaikki 7 - 8kg painossa. Tempest lokareilla taitaa olla lähemmäs 10kg, vaikka olen suht kevyeen toteutukseen pyrkinyt. Vaikka painoero ei kuulosta paljolta, ainakin itse huomaan tuon eron selvästi, ja pyörä tuntuu raskaalta aikaisempiin verrattuna. Mutta siihenkin pääsyyllinen voi olla tuo leveä ja painava rengastus. 

Vaikka nämä nyt kuulostavat pelkiltä moitteilta niin aika hauska ja monikäyttöinen peli se on, yritin vain kuvailla omia kokemuksia ja verrokkia muihin omiin pyöriin. Ja jos tuohon tosiaan mahtuu ice-spiker pro alle, niin kuin joku väitti, niin talvella varmasti huippuhauska kapine.

----------


## hemppa

Junamaisuus ja ketteryyden puute verrattuna maantie-/cyclopyörään saattaa johtua pyörivistä massoista. ByWay taitaa painaa yli tuplat vs. perus maantiekumi

----------


## velib

> 47mm Wtb Bywaylla pyörä on oikein maastokelpoinen, mutta sellainen tietty ketteryys josta maantiepyörässäni ja crossarissani olen tykännyt, tiellä ajaessa puuttuu. En tiedä onko selitys tuossa leveässä kumissa vai syytänkö geometriaa.







> Junamaisuus ja ketteryyden puute verrattuna maantie-/cyclopyörään saattaa johtua pyörivistä massoista. ByWay taitaa painaa yli tuplat vs. perus maantiekumi



Veikkaisin että johtuu enemmän geometriasta. Tuolla kumilla keulan trailiksi tulee 65 mm, joka on melko paljon verrattuna maantiepyörään. Esimerkiksi Space Chickenissä taas tuo on 56, joka on lähempänä maantiepyörää (tämän artikkelin mukaan maantiepyörissä yleensä 55-60 mm, jossain muualla mainittiin 50-63 mm). Tuohon vaikuttaa siis keulakulma yhdistettynä keulan offsetiin. Oma Kona Rove on geometrian perusteella vielä hieman junamaisempi kuin tuo Tempest, ja ero Space Chickeniin on selkeä, vaikka jälkimmäisessä onkin nuo 47 mm Bywayt. Toki myös renkaiden painolla on merkitystä, mutta luulen että geometria vaikuttaa enemmän. Maantiepyörää en omista, joten siihen en voi verrata.

----------


## stenu

> Junamaisuus ja ketteryyden puute verrattuna maantie-/cyclopyörään saattaa johtua pyörivistä massoista. ByWay taitaa painaa yli tuplat vs. perus maantiekumi



Näyttää geokin olevan vähän sellainen "edellisen gg-sukupolven" versio eli pidempi takahaarukka, loivahko keula ja pitkähkö vaakaputki, joiden seurauksena akseliväli venyy.

Melkolailla huvittavaa on muuten toi "gg-ideaalin" chainstay-mitan muuttuminen. Oikeastaan koko historian ajan tähän asti on ajateltu, että urheilulliseen ajoon tarkoitetussa pyörässä lyhyempi takapää on ideaalimpi. Retkipyörät ovat olleet eri asia, mutta niissä takahaarukan pituus on ollut kantapääclearancen sanelema juttu eikä niinkään ajettavuuden.

No sitten yhtäkkiä ekojen gg-pyörien myötä myytiin ajatus, että pitkä chainstay on hyvästä. Syy? No se, että se oli ainoa tapa saada paksut renkaat mahtumaan maantievoimansiirron kanssa ja voimansiirto toimimaan 135-millisen perän kanssa. Ei ollut muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin pidentää chainstay-mittaa, mutta ei sitä tuolla perusteella voinut tietenkään myydä.

Aika nopeasti Open(?) keksi dropatun chainstayn ja 1X-vaihteistot jos ei poistanut, niin ainakin vähensi lyhyen perän vaihteille aiheuttamia ongelmia ja sen jälkeen on perät alkaneet lyhentyä ja uudempi koulukunta näyttäisi olevan enemmälti sitä mieltä, että gg-perän ei sittenkään pidä olla pitkä.

Ja tämä kaikki tosiaan muutaman vuoden aikana.

E: näköjään muutkn ehti ensin ja toi mitä velib kirjoitti trailista pitää paikkansa. Toisaalta raken kasvattaminen trailin pienentämiseksi pidentäis akseliväliä entisestään. Taas päästään siihen, että jotain mittaa muuttamalla pyörän joku ominaisuus voi parantua, mutta joku toinen auttamatta huononee. Maku ja yllättävän paljon myös muoti määrittelee, että mikä ominaisuus edellä pyöriä suunnitellaan.

----------


## penyeach

Minulla on GrafZeppelinin kanssa hyvin samanlaiset kokemukset: Tempest on nimenomaan hyvä yleis-, työmatka- ja soratiepyörä. Vähän haastavammalla tienpinnalla pieni junamaisuus (siis maantiepyörään ja kireään krossariin verrattuna) tekee kovempaakin ajamisesta rauhallisempaa ja rennompaa. (Toinen asia josta tykkään on tietynlainen yksinkertaisuus ja huolettomuus: ei pressfittiä, ei huolta maalipinnasta, ei kuiturunkojen aiheuttamaa halua suojailla kiveniskemiltä, ei ruostetta...) 

Näyttäisi vähän (markkinointiviestinnän perusteella, kokemusta ei ole), että nyt Openin, 3T:n & co. tavoitteena on yleispätevä geometria joka toimii myös maantiekäytössä. Tempest ei tosiaan ainakaan minua houkuttele luopumaan maantiepyörästä, sen verran ylivoimainen se taas on asfalttilenkkeilyyn. Itse asiassa tämän ketjun keskusteluista on herännyt ajatus säilyttää kuitenkin myös kuitukrossari jonka ominaisuudet ovat hyvässä ja pahassa monen asteikon toisesta päästä.

----------


## Highlander

> Veikkaisin että johtuu enemmän geometriasta. Tuolla kumilla keulan trailiksi tulee 65 mm, joka on melko paljon verrattuna maantiepyörään. Esimerkiksi Space Chickenissä taas tuo on 56, joka on lähempänä maantiepyörää (tämän artikkelin mukaan maantiepyörissä yleensä 55-60 mm, jossain muualla mainittiin 50-63 mm). Tuohon vaikuttaa siis keulakulma yhdistettynä keulan offsetiin. Oma Kona Rove on geometrian perusteella vielä hieman junamaisempi kuin tuo Tempest, ja ero Space Chickeniin on selkeä, vaikka jälkimmäisessä onkin nuo 47 mm Bywayt. Toki myös renkaiden painolla on merkitystä, mutta luulen että geometria vaikuttaa enemmän. Maantiepyörää en omista, joten siihen en voi verrata.



Aika paljon tuntumaan vaikuttaa myös stemmin pituus. Suht sama geometria kahdessa pyörässä ja 20-30 mm eroa stemmin pituudessa. Toinen on kuin juna ja toinen on vähän liian herkkä kääntymään ja näin ollen ketterämmän tuntuinen. Juna kuitenkin kevyempi pyörä nakkikumilla.

----------


## jsa2

> ^183/86 ja on. 90mm stemmi ja yksi spaceri päällä -> maltillinen ajoasento maantiepyörään tottuneelle. Kuva setupista tuolla.



Kiitos, hieno pyörä tuo kyllä on! Onko sulla vakio 42 tanko siinä?

----------


## jsa2

penyeach ja GrafZeppelin, osaatteko arvioida, olisiko L-koko mulle (177/82) vielä soiva peli vai kannattaisiko mennä pienemmällä? Sivuilla olevassa suosituksessa puhutaan ainoastaan pituudesta ja menee mulla juuri siihen M/L rajalle.

----------


## penyeach

> Kiitos, hieno pyörä tuo kyllä on! Onko sulla vakio 42 tanko siinä?



Juu, on. Siinä olisi yksi mahdollinen kevennyskohde.

----------


## penyeach

> penyeach ja GrafZeppelin, osaatteko arvioida, olisiko L-koko mulle (177/82) vielä soiva peli vai kannattaisiko mennä pienemmällä? Sivuilla olevassa suosituksessa puhutaan ainoastaan pituudesta ja menee mulla juuri siihen M/L rajalle.



En osaa, mutta jos satut liikkumaan joskus Pohjois-Helsingissä, voihan tuota käydä vilkaisemassa.  Laita yv jos ajankohtaista.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

> Tempest ei tosiaan ainakaan minua houkuttele luopumaan maantiepyörästä, sen verran ylivoimainen se taas on asfalttilenkkeilyyn. Itse asiassa tämän ketjun keskusteluista on herännyt ajatus säilyttää kuitenkin myös kuitukrossari jonka ominaisuudet ovat hyvässä ja pahassa monen asteikon toisesta päästä.



Tuossa ne omatkin fiilikset pyörästä pitkästi tiivistyy. Myin oman hyvinkin kisaisella geolla olevan kuitucrossarin Tempestin alta pois ja nyt huomaan kaipaavani sen ketteryyttä ja tietynlaista räjähtävyyttä. Vaikka omat vikansa oli siinäkin. Maantiepyörää tuolla en edes kuvitellut korvaavani. Rehellisyyden nimissä kuitenkin omat ajot ovat sellaisia, että Tempest soveltuu niihin crossaria paremmin, mutta jos rahaa ja tilaa olisi rajattomasti, niin kyllä se kuitucrossari taas joskus itsensä talliin löytäisi. N+1, mitä muuta tähän nyt voisi sanoa.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

> penyeach ja GrafZeppelin, osaatteko arvioida, olisiko L-koko mulle (177/82) vielä soiva peli vai kannattaisiko mennä pienemmällä? Sivuilla olevassa suosituksessa puhutaan ainoastaan pituudesta ja menee mulla juuri siihen M/L rajalle.



Nyrkkisääntönä pitäisin, että jos olet kahden koon rajalla, niin ota pienempi, koska pientä runkoa voi stemmillä ja satulatolpalla hieman kasvattaa, mutta isoa runkoa ei voi millään kutistaa. Mutta vähän tietysti mieltymykset ajoasennon suhteen vaikuttavat, eli kuinka ylös/alas stongan haluat ja minkä verran mittaa satulasta stongaan tarvitaan, ilman että komponenttien kanssa pitää tehdä mitään ääriratkaisuja. 

Toki minunkin pyörää pääsee sovittamaan. Helsingin itäisestä kantakaupungista löytyy ja YV:llä tavoittaa.

----------


## arctic biker

Vattu, Space Shickenin piti tänään tulla. DPD lähetti pyörän takaisin??? Mitä vattua oikein tuolla tapahtuu.

----------


## Munarello

^Olisikohan ninjakuriiri käynyt pyörää "toimittamassa"?
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...iirit-(mm-DPD)

----------


## maapaa

^^ Vai olisiko hallituksen uusi brexit-ohjelma, jolla kaikki briteistä tulevat paketit palautetaan, jos vaikka uudelleen lähetys tulisi sitten tullimaksujen kera..

----------


## fastande

> Vattu, Space Shickenin piti tänään tulla. DPD lähetti pyörän takaisin??? Mitä vattua oikein tuolla tapahtuu.



Saitko missään vaiheessa mitään seurantakoodia tuolta? Itse tässä odottelen myös pyöräpakettia planetx:ltä.

----------


## jsa2

Kiitokset penyeach ja GrafZeppelin vastauksista! Laitan viestiä, kun seuraavan kerran olen tulossa Helsingin suunnalle ja jos asia on vielä ajankohtainen (eli uusi menopeli vielä ostamatta). Tuo on kyllä mielenkiintoinen pyörä ja voisi sopia omaan käyttööni.

----------


## stenu

Mitä veikataan, kauanko menee, että Trek lanseeraa ton uuden Supercaliberin teknologian gg-pyöriin? Vielä kun eteen löytyisi joku järkevä jousitusratkaisu. Käytännössä varmaan joku lyhytjoustoinen ja kevyt upside down-tyyppinen hiilikuitujoustokeula olis se.

----------


## JackOja

Mootsin Routt -grainderissa on muuten tuollainen softtail-ratkaisu. Siisti.



Opin tämän kun katsoin CGN:n videon vierailusta Mootsin pajalle. Mielenkiintoinen.

----------


## PK1

> Mitä veikataan, kauanko menee, että Trek lanseeraa ton uuden Supercaliberin teknologian gg-pyöriin? Vielä kun eteen löytyisi joku järkevä jousitusratkaisu. Käytännössä varmaan joku lyhytjoustoinen ja kevyt upside down-tyyppinen hiilikuitujoustokeula olis se.



Eikö joku Lauf olis ihan passeli tommoseen. Jos ulkonäön puolesta menettelee?

----------


## stenu

^ Laufistq puuttuu vaimennus, niin ei varmaan oli ihan ideaali vaimennetun perän kaveriksi. Ja on ne niin rumia, että ei ne isommassa mittakaavassa tule lyömään kaupallisesti läpi koskaan.


Sitäkin oon tässä pohtinut, että kuinkakohan kauan gg-pyörät on kaikki droppitankoisia, kun uci ei ole droppia niihin vaatimassa, toisin kuin cyclocrossareihin. Sen lyhyen kokemuksen perusteella, mitä mulla on tosta Mudrollerista, niin kapeahko riseri tai suora tanko tekee hallittavuudelle aika paljon enemmän hyvää kuin paksut renkaat, loivat kulmat jne. Maantiepyörämäisessä gg:ssä droppi on täysin oikeassa pyörässä, mutta jos halutaan maastoajo-ominaisuuksiltaan parempia gg-pyöriä, niin droppitangosta luopuminen olis paljon loputonta rengaskoon kasvattamista tehokkaampaa. Mudrolleri menee krossikrenkaillakin ihan sujuvasti Ukrainapolkua yms. vaika vaparikin puuttuu ja geo on melko cx.

Toistaiseksi droppitankomuoti on niin vahva ja hybrideistä kai liian vähän aikaa, että tuskin kukaan vielä uskaltaa lanseerata suoratankoista gg-pyörää, vaikka ihan hyvät perustelut sellaiselle olisi. Mahtuisi tankoon tavaaraakin enemmän..

----------


## JackOja

> ...jos halutaan maastoajo-ominaisuuksiltaan parempia gg-pyöriä...



Niin, kuinka paljon niitä maastoajo-ominaisuuksia kaivataan? Mun oma viiden sentin arvoinen mielipide ja luulo olisi, että grainderit olisivat nimenomaan hiekka*tie*pyöriä. Maastoon poikkeaminen on kuriositeetti, harvoin toistuva tapahtuma... jonka voi suorittaa ihan hyvin gg-fillarilla. Tai jos 20 metriä pahaa kivikkoa niin taluttaa sitten?

Jos ajo on maastopainotteista niin silloinhan kannattaa ajaa maastopyörällä! Täysjäykkä teräskaksysäri kevyillä rullaavilla renkailla on erinomainen tuollaiseen käyttöön. Tai jos ajo tapahtuu savisilla nurmikentillä niin sit ajaa crossarilla  :Hymy:

----------


## WECLIMITS

^ & ^^ asiaa! +1

----------


## mehukatti

Onks tietoa, että mikä GG-runko tässä Shimanon GRX-mainoskuvassa on:


https://bikepacking.com/wp-content/u...MANO-GRX_4.jpg

----------


## stenu

> Niin, kuinka paljon niitä maastoajo-ominaisuuksia kaivataan?



Juu mutta yhtälailla voi kysyä, että mihin niitä +40-millisiä renkaita tai jousituksia tai jne. tarvitaan. Vastaus on se, että reservit myy. Pitää olla varaa siltä varalta, että jos joskus.

Suoratankoinen gg-geometria poistaisi muuten myös toe overlap -ongelmat paksumpien 700c-renkaiden kanssa. Hiilikuituinen, suoratankoinen, mutta ei maastopyörämäisen korkeakeulainen "29er-gg" vois olla aika tykki esim. Fiskars GG:n kaltaisella reitillä. Alamäkiin uskaltaisi paukutella kovempaa kuin droppitangolla ja suora tanko antaisi enemmän vääntöä jumpata niitä mäentöppäreitä kovaa ylös.

Mehukatti: vois olettaa, että sama kuin tässä kuvassa. Kuka tunnistaa logon?

----------


## misopa

^^Mosaic taitaa olla kyseessä?

https://www.mosaiccycles.com/gt-2

----------


## maapaa

> Onks tietoa, että mikä GG-runko..



Naked Bicycles

https://nakedbicycles.com/

----------


## puppy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-L15xzEKWqg




> JOM of the Gravel Cyclist crew caught up with two of the key players  involved with the development of Shimano's GRX groupset, mechanical and  Di2. Also joining is Mr. Nick Legan, a recent addition to Shimano's team  - If you missed it, Nick wrote the book, "Gravel Cycling"

----------


## Mohkku

> Juu mutta yhtälailla voi kysyä, että mihin niitä +40-millisiä renkaita tai jousituksia tai jne. tarvitaan. Vastaus on se, että reservit myy. Pitää olla varaa siltä varalta, että jos joskus.



Toisaalta ajetaanhan cyclokrossiakin pyörällä, joka tuskin on paras mahdollinen niihin olosuhteisiin. Itse en lajin hienoutta tajua, mutta moni muu tajuaa.

Kyse ei ehkä gg-pyörässä olekaan siitä, kuinka paljon maastoajo-ominaisuuksia tarvitaan, vaan siitä, kuinka hyvät niistä saa ilman, että ajettavuus tiellä olennaisesti kärsii. Lisäksi esim. talven hankalammissa keleissä maastoajo-ominaisuuksista on varmaan työmatkapyöräilijällekin iloa. Toki tekninen maasto on paikka, jossa kippurasarvisella ajaminen tuskin on mielekästä. Helpoksi maastoksi luokiteltavat sujuvat polut kuitenkin on äärimmäisen hauskoja. Joo, toki siellä voi hyvin ajaa 35 mm renkaalla, mutta eiköhän 47 mm ole silti parempi. Ainakin mukavampi ja turvallisemman tuntuinen ja sehän ei tällaiselle sunnnuntaipyöräilijälle ole ollenkaan mitätön asia.

Maastopyörän koen sorateillä ja helpossa maastossa tylsäksi, vaikka erinomaisen helppo ja mukava ajettava onkin. Tuossa raossa varmaan kaupallisuuskin omaa paikkaansa koittaa löytää.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Sen lyhyen kokemuksen perusteella, mitä mulla on tosta Mudrollerista, niin kapeahko riseri tai suora tanko tekee hallittavuudelle aika paljon enemmän hyvää kuin paksut renkaat, loivat kulmat jne.



Tästä olen samaa mieltä. Mikään gg asiantuntija minä en kyllä ole.  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kaventakaa se riseri tai suora tanko 42-44 senttiseksi ja kokeilkaa sitten. Ei voinut tulla noin kokeneelle ketjun pyörittäjälle yllätyksenä, että leveämpi tanko on parempi maastossa.

Muuten taas ketjun sisältö alkaa vaikuttaa siltä, että gravel-lenkillä pitää olla perässä huoltoauto, jossa vähintään kolme varapyörää, jos alustan muoto sattuu muuttumaan kesken lenkin.

Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että maastossa ajetaan maastopyörällä. Jos on tarkoitus ajaa paljon polkuja ja niiden päälle sorateitä niin se ei ole enää mikään gravel-lenkki ja kevyellä XC-rengastuksella varustettu täysjäykkä tai jäykkäperäinen maastopyörä on aivan loistava kapistus siihen. Siihen ei tarvitse tehdä mitenkään ihmeellistä maastospesifiä-gravelpyörää.

----------


## Turf Moor

> Juu mutta yhtälailla voi kysyä, että mihin niitä +40-millisiä renkaita tai jousituksia tai jne. tarvitaan. Vastaus on se, että reservit myy. Pitää olla varaa siltä varalta, että jos joskus.
> 
> Suoratankoinen gg-geometria poistaisi muuten myös toe overlap -ongelmat paksumpien 700c-renkaiden kanssa. Hiilikuituinen, suoratankoinen, mutta ei maastopyörämäisen korkeakeulainen "29er-gg" vois olla aika tykki esim. Fiskars GG:n kaltaisella reitillä. Alamäkiin uskaltaisi paukutella kovempaa kuin droppitangolla ja suora tanko antaisi enemmän vääntöä jumpata niitä mäentöppäreitä kovaa ylös.



Kyllähän tällaisia pyöriä löytyykin jo. Nimittäin Hollannissa ja Belgiassa suosittuun MTB beach race'en tarkoitettuja laitteita. Esimerkiksi tällainen: https://www.instazu.com/media/1987595268725371951 .
Tuossa vielä hiukan juttua eräästä rantapyörästä: https://granfondo-cycling.com/bike-c...d-pier-egmond/

----------


## stenu

Juu ja noita beach racereita on myös käyrätankoisia, kuten tämmöinen vanha Koga, joka ei ihan hirveästi poikkea siitä, mitä nykyään kutsutaan gg-pyöriksi  :Hymy: 

Mutta onpa noita näköjään flat bar gravel grindereitakin jo. Esim. PlanetX, jossa tosin taitaa olla runko sama kuin vastaavassa käyrätankoisessa, mutta google löysi jonkun titaanisen, jossa geokin oli suoralle tangolle piirretty. Eikä noi paljon poikkea siitä, mitä myytiin muutama vuosi sitten hybrideinä, mistä päästäänkin siihen johtopäätökseen, että se mitä nykyään myydään gravel grinderina onkin oikeastaan sama asia kuin käyrätankoinen hybridi.  :Hymy:   :Hymy: 

Kotler, jos minuun viittaat kokeneella ketjunpyörittäjänä, niin yllätyksenä ei toki tullut mikään. Ääneen pohdin vaan sitä, että kuinka paljon muoti vaikuttaa siihen, millainen pyörä koetaan milloinkin "hyväksi" ja siihen gravelpyörät on hyvä referenssi, koska niiden evoluutio on ollut nopeata ja tuskin pysähtyy tähän, missä nyt ollaan.

----------


## velib

Suora tanko olisi looginen evoluutio siinäkin mielessä, että saataisiin taas uusi pyörämalli myytyä kuluttajille. Käytännössähän silloin oltaisiin lähellä xc-maastureita, mutta jäykällä keulalla tai alle 100mm joustolla niitä voitaisiin myydä gg (vai xg?)-pyörinä. Täysjäykkiä maastureitahan on tällä hetkellä melko vähän markkinoilla.

XC-jäykkäperä tai täysjäykkä on tosiaan todella monipuolinen, mutta ainakin itselle kompromissi sekä maastossa että tiellä. Helpoilla neulaspoluilla aivan täydellinen, mutta juurakossa ja kivikossa liian työläs ja tiellä taas liian tylsä.

Offtopic: Jos tallissa saisi olla vain yksi pyörä, voisi hiilikuituinen Kona Honzo olla vahva vaihtoehto.

----------


## JohannesP

Hybridit alkaa vaihtumaan ensi kesänä flat bar graveleiksi. Edelleen odotan milloin joustokeulat alkaa yleistymään, kun gravelit pitää olla jo polkukelposiakin.

----------


## Pexi

Oman anatomian rajoittuneisuuden vuoksi totean että suoratankoinen "whatever" ei sovellu ainakaan itselleni minkäänlaiseen pidempään lenkkiin. Droppitangossa on puolensa.

----------


## plr

Näkisin myös, että kippuratanko on mukavuudeltaan ylivoimainen suoraan verrattuna. Otevaihtoehtoja riittää ja selkää saa ylemmäs ja alemmas otteen mukaan.

----------


## stenu

^ Pitää ehdottomasti paikkansa ja siksi "suora" gg-tanko voisikin olla jotain muuta kuin mtb:hen tarkoitettu suora tanko, jossa otekohdat on vain tangon päissä. Flarejen leventyminen ja droppien madaltumimen vie tankoja lähemmäs "suoraa" jo nyt. Flarea kun vähän vielä levennetään, niin pitää keksiä jonkun muunlaiset jarru-/vaihtajakahvat. Renkaat on gg-pyörissä jo sen verran paksuja, että niiden koon kasvattaminen ei juurikaan enää lisää mukavuutta tai turvallisuudentunnetta tai mitä hyvänsä. Vielä kun paksuihin renkaisiin yhdistetään jousitusta, alkaa ohjausergonomia ja droppitangon vaatima geometria olla ne tekijät, jotka asettaa rajoitteita eniten. Mutta pelkkää spekulointiahan tämä siis on. Tulevaisuus näyttää, mitkä on ne keinot, millä graveloitsijat saadaan päivittämään nykyiset, x vuoden päästä menneen maailman teknologiaa edustavat pyöränsä.

----------


## Jami2003

Jos gg pyörässä on suora tanko ja joustoa niin mikä sen erottaa enää xc maastopyörästä. Ihan tulee fiilis että maantie kuskit ois keksimässä maastopyörää uudelleen. Kotlerburgeri kirjoittaa asiaa, ei gg pyörällä ole tarkoitus maastossa polkea.

----------


## MRe

Joo, no mulla on täysjäykkä 29'er 2.2" Racing Ralpheilla ja suoralla stongalla (olisko leveyttä alle 500-milliä, old-school nääs...). Ja sitten tämä Marinin graveli 37-millisillä ja kippurasarvilla. Niin graveli on ehdottomasti parempi ja ajettavampi, kun mennään sellaista kovaa ulkoilureittiä ja välillä poiketaan hetkeksi hieman teknisemmälle neulaspolulle. Kippurasarvisella pystyy sitten hyvällä alustalla pitämään reippaampaa vauhtia helpommin ja muutenkin ajossa on sellainen menemisen meininki. Sitten jos mennään edes mietoon kivikko- ja juurakkohelvettiin, niin itse tunnen oloni varmemmaksi suoralla tangolla ja vielä hieman paksummilla renkailla. Keulan nostaminen ja vauhdin hallitseminen on suoralla tangolla niin paljon helpompaa, kun hallintalaitteet on kunnolla koko ajan sormien ulottuvissa.

Vaimon kanssa lenkillä mulla on tuo 29'er, kun vaimo polkee jollain hybridillä, niin se sopii paremmin skeneen.

Gravelin paras puoli on ehdottomasti se, että sillä kuitenkin uskaltaa oikaista metsän poikki, jos sellainen tilanne tulee, eikä tarvitse palata takaisin samaa reittiä. Eilenkin Jollaksessa VV-ruutuja metsästäessä oikaisin pitkoksia ja neulaspolkua pitkin, kuva tuolla yleisessä fiilistelyketjussa. Samoin samalla reissulla uskalsi ajaa Koirasaaressa St1:n saunalle, vaikka tienpinta oli sellaista golfpallon kokoista mursketta. Samat olisi voinut ajaa myös 29'er:illä, mutta toisaalta sitten 99% ajosta oli kelviä tai ulkoilureittiä, missä kippurasarvet pääsivät oikeuksiinsa.

----------


## stenu

Niin ja siis sellainen huomio vielä, että vaikka ihan kaikkea, mitä mulle yritetään myydä, en mukisematta ostakaan, niin kuitenkin itse olen sen verran muodin orja, että itsehän en tämän vuoden alussa olisi kuunapäivänä kuvitellut, että tänään poljen töihin kapearenkaisella pyörällä, jossa on suora tanko. Mutta niinpä vaan viidenkympin fiksivillityksen ja varastoon kertyneiden ilmiselvästi tracklocross-projektia huutavien osien seurauksena kävi.. Ikimaailmassa en olisi hybridiä itselleni ostanut, koska kapeat renkaat ja suora tanko yhdistelmässä ei mielestäni koskaan ole ollut mitään järkeä. Henkisesti saatan olla yksi foorumin hybridivastaisimpia henkilöitä. No nyt yllättäen huomaan, että tollanen krossigeometrialla ja kapeilla renkailla varustettu, suoratankoinen fillari on yllättävän kiva, mukava ja nopea. Ilman vapaaratasta en droppitangon kanssa metsäpoluille uskaltaisi, mutta suoran tangon kanssa siellä on jopa kivaa. Työmatkagravelointiin suora tanko on ihan ylivertainen. En silti ole kummastakaan droppitankopyörästäni luopumassa, mutta jos olisin hommaamassa työmatkaspesifiä vaihdepyörää voisin erinomaisen hyvin harkita suoraa tankoa siihen, vaikka silläkin uhalla, että harrastepyöräilijäuskottavuus olisi uhattuna.

Moni vertaa "flat bar gg-pyörää" maastopyörään, mutta nehän ei tarkoita samaa asiaa. Ei suora tanko tee fillarista vielä maastopyörää yhtään sen enempää kuin pelkkä droppitanko maantiepyörää. Maastopyörässä on tangon lisäksi monta muuta muuttujaa, jotka tekee siitä tylsän ajettavan tiellä, eikä maastopyörä muutu juuri paremmaksi tiellä, vaikka siihen vaihtaisi droppitangon.

----------


## Jami2003

Väärin ajettu. Ei lasketa

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Näkisin myös, että kippuratanko on mukavuudeltaan ylivoimainen suoraan verrattuna. Otevaihtoehtoja riittää ja selkää saa ylemmäs ja alemmas otteen mukaan.



Jos markkinahenkilö saa kuluttajat innostumaan tämäntyyppisistä tangoista niin kippuratankoilijat saatetaan vielä nauraa gg-skenestä pihalle.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## MRe

^Tuommoinen tanko löytyy Töölön pyörästä ihan hyllystä...

----------


## paaton

Näyttää hyvälle. Tuohon kun asentaa maantie ja mtb vaihtajat + jarrut, niin toimii aika hyvin jo. Aerotikut vielä keskelle, joihon tietystikkin omat vaihdevivut vielä päihin.

----------


## Munarello

Itse olen vähän jo sumplinut laittaisko whiten läskibyörään tempotangon ja sliksimpää rengasta. Siinä olisi tmt:n ohella sorakekeilyyn ihmeteltävää.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexi

> Näyttää hyvälle. Tuohon kun asentaa maantie ja mtb vaihtajat + jarrut, niin toimii aika hyvin jo. Aerotikut vielä keskelle, joihon tietystikkin omat vaihdevivut vielä päihin.



Kyllä.

----------


## eakin

Alkanut tuollainen Canyon Grail kuumotella mutta varastossa ei ole juuri mitään. Milloin noita yleensä tulee uutta vuosimallia ja onko samassa hintaluokassa alle 2000€ vastaavan hinta-laatusuhteen pyöriä? Katselin mm. Trek/Kona jne. mutta kaikissa tuntuu paino nousevan yli 10kg, kun Canyonissa on jo halvimmassa alumiinimallissa alle. Talvi tulee joten varmaan maltan kyllä Canyonin odottaa myös kevääseen ellei jotain hyviä alennusvaihtoehtoja tule syksyllä vastaan.

----------


## callahan

> Alkanut tuollainen Canyon Grail kuumotella mutta varastossa ei ole juuri mitään. Milloin noita yleensä tulee uutta vuosimallia ja onko samassa hintaluokassa alle 2000€



Samaa katselin ja aattelin kans ootella...   :Hymy:

----------


## plr

> Näyttää hyvälle. Tuohon kun asentaa maantie ja mtb vaihtajat + jarrut, niin toimii aika hyvin jo. Aerotikut vielä keskelle, joihon tietystikkin omat vaihdevivut vielä päihin.



Nyt on kyllä niin jäätävän tyylikäs tanko, ettei saa sanaa suustaan. Tankoon voisi kuitenkin lisätä vielä lisää kurvia päihin, tähän malliin:

----------


## Pexi

Itse asiassa ja vakavasti puhuen, Jonesin H-baaria olisi hieno joskus kokeilla jossakin laitteessa. https://www.jonesbikes.com/h-bars/

----------


## paaton

> Itse asiassa ja vakavasti puhuen, Jonesin H-baaria olisi hieno joskus kokeilla jossakin laitteessa. https://www.jonesbikes.com/h-bars/



Miten päin tuo asennetaan? Ainakin pystyssä ranteenkulmat taitavat tulla vähän huonoiksi.

----------


## Mohkku

> Jos markkinahenkilö saa kuluttajat innostumaan tämäntyyppisistä tangoista niin kippuratankoilijat saatetaan vielä nauraa gg-skenestä pihalle.



Minulla on  maasturissa SQlabsin innerbarendsit. Helppo kokeilla, onko tuossa ideaa.

----------


## Jukka

Elokuussa tuli vuosi täyteen Secanilla ja samalla laitoin vaihteiston ja jarrut uusiksi. Kahvoiksi Ultegran 2x11 kahvat, takavaihtajaksi Shimanon uusi GRX 812, eteen Absolute Blackin 44t ovaali, takapakaksi Sunracen 11-42 ja jarruiksi Ultegran nestelevarit (vanhat oli TRP:n mekaaniset).



Ultegra vaihtaa hieman tarkemmin ja napakammin Tiagraan verrattuna, mutta ei se ero valtava ole. Jarruissa eroa taas on, soratieajeluissa mekaaniset olivat ihan riittävät, mutta etenkin työmatkaliikenteen ylläreissä nestelevareiden parempi teho ja tarkkuus on tervetullut lisä. Halusin pyörään myös ovaalin eturattaan, kun olen niihin tykästynyt ja lisäksi uskon pärjääväni tälläkin pyörällä ilman etuvaihtajaa.

----------


## LJL

Enpä ollut ennen eilistä TdT:tä harrastanut varsinaista gravel grindingiä.. Nyt olen ja hauskaa oli  :Hymy:  Alkumatkasta tuli maailman pahin sade ja koko loppumatkan oli melko kostea ajosää. 132km/5h43min jyystön aikana tuli todettua että Exploro on elementissään varsinkin kun isketään luukutusvaihde silmään ja vauhti kasvaa (kuski ei niinkään, raskasta hommaa). Mukavuusasioihin voi todeta että enempää ei voi vaatia kun vedetään nyrkinkokoista sepeliä jousittamattomalla pyörällä. Panaracerin Gravelking Slickit toimivat kuin unelma 40/50psi paineilla eikä tullut rengasrikkoja. Teknisiä murheita oli ensin etu- ja sitten takajarrupalojen fyysillinen sulaminen (?!) sekä etuvaihtajan vaijeri löystyi joten loppumatka mentiin 34t etulimpulla. Maalissa voimansiirto näytti tältä:



Mutta oli niin hauskaa että viikon päästä Lietoon jos vaimo suo  :Cool:

----------


## stenu

^ näyttää ihan hyvältä gg:ltä. CX-hommat on sitten toinen juttu  :Vink: 

Vaihdevaijeri lienee user error (ja varsinkin, jos sulla ei ole säätöpulikkaa siellä vaijerin välissä), mutta palojen "sulaminen" taitaa olla ennemmin ominaisuus kuin error. Kare ajoi aikoinaan Tampereen SM-krosseissa mekaanisista levareista uudet palat loppuun yhdessä krossikisassa, joten ei ole mikään ihme, että sulivat tuon mittaisella rapareissulla. Muistaakseni palojen päivitys joihinkin toisiin auttoi jotain, mutta parempi päivitys on vaihtaa hydroihin...tai vannejarruihin.

----------


## perttime

Siis jarrupalat ei kestä vettä - vai kura hioo ne pois?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Siis jarrupalat ei kestä vettä - vai kura hioo ne pois?



Riittävästi hienoa hiekkaa vesikelillä niin orgaaniset palat tosiaan "sulaa" silmissä eli kura hioo ne pois.

----------


## vihtis83

Palojen suojaamiseksi on kehitetty tällainen ”levynpuhdistin”, omaa kokemusta ei ole joten paha sanoa onko tästä oikeasti mitään iloa: Brakeprotec

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Minulla on  maasturissa SQlabsin innerbarendsit. Helppo kokeilla, onko tuossa ideaa.



Paremman puoliskon "gg" -pyörässä on innerbarendsit kun pidemmillä matkoilla riser-tangon kanssa ajaminen alkoi rasittaa ranteita. Nyt kuulemma parempi. Tosin kylmällä säällä ne ei oikein toimi kun alumiini tuppaa hohkaamaan kylmää hanskojenkin läpi.

Ja kyllähän ihan tavalliset nousukahvatkin _voi_ asentaa tangon keskiosalle jos kantti kestää - muotipoliiseissa sellainen ratkaisu saattais aiheuttaa jonniinmoista parranpärinää ;D

----------


## hsa

Jarruina näyttäis olevan TRP Spyret. Jos vakiopalat, niin mulla kävi about samalla tavalla. Sen lisäksi että jarrutusteho oli olematon, mikäli oli yhtään kosteaa.
Vaihdoin perus Shimanon resin -palat ja jarrutusteho on huomattavasti parempi. Nämäkin tosin kuluu kostealla aika nopsaan mutta ei nyt ihan samalla nopeudella. B01S taisi olla se mikä käy TRP Spyreen.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> ^Mitä tykkäät? Itse funtsin, että jos moiset hankkisi, ne voisi asentaa vieläkin keskemmällä (ilmeisesti tarkoitus on asentaa kahvan ja jarru/vaihdvipujen väliin) ja vielä pidemmät moiset olisivat kovasana... mutta ollaako sitten jo aika-ajotangossa?



SQlabin tyngät kuuluu heti gripeistä seuraavaksi tai ne ei toimi oikein. Jos haluat otekohtia kapeammalle, pitää etsiä joku muu kapistus..


Edit: Tuossa tuore video, jolla näkyy kohdassa 6:24 eteenpäin miten soralla siirrytää käyttämään noita SQlabin tynkiä. 
https://youtu.be/b13FNygoR88?t=384

----------


## cuppis

Shocktherapyn Toikka on käyttänyt iät ajat nousukahvoja grippien sisäpuolella ja on kuulemma hyvät. Itsekin kokeilin joskus mutta olivat nykyisen stongan takia liian oudossa asennossa. 
Miksei ne toimis siinä kuin muutkin tikut?

----------


## stenu

Joko on tarpeeks rengasta? Storck Grix GG Eurobikesta.



Ja tässä olis tankokeskustelun jatkoksi. Ei ihan vielä integroituja gg-tempotikkuja kuitenkaan.



Hybridi-gg:kin löyty, tosin vaan naisten malli. KTM step through gg. Huomatkaa GRX:t, että kukaan ei voi väittää epä-gg:ksi.



Ja Nineri saa tän vihdoin tuotantoon. Toimitukset alkaa marraskuussa.

----------


## JackOja

Onpas perkeleellisen rumat hitsaussaumat tuossa Kotarin hybridissä. 

Tsori offtopic.

----------


## JohannesP

^ Lisäksi järkyttävän ruma muotoilu. Edes tanwallit ei pelasta.

----------


## Mohkku

Tuo vihreä Storck on kirkkaasti tyylikkäimpien top3:ssa. Värikin on täydellinen.





> ^Mitä tykkäät? Itse funtsin, että jos moiset hankkisi, ne voisi asentaa vieläkin keskemmällä (ilmeisesti tarkoitus on asentaa kahvan ja jarru/vaihdvipujen väliin) ja vielä pidemmät moiset olisivat kovasana... mutta ollaako sitten jo aika-ajotangossa?



Olen tykännyt. Ei se käyrää tankoa korvaa, mutta maasturilla siirtymät tiellä menee hiukan mukavammin. Maastossa eivät haittaa yhtään. Nousukahvoihin verrattuna etuna on se, että jarrujen käyttö onnistuu ainakin herkästi toimivilla hydraulijarruilla. Nousukahvoina ne ei toimi.

----------


## ealex

> Haa joku puhui setämiehistä.. You can't get youth back, but you can by a Steamroller...eli setämiehen N+1



Tuli itsellenikin samanlainen kuume, yli vuoden jaksoin sen kanssa elää, mutta nyt Steamrollerin osat ovat jossain matkalla ja odotusta helpottamaan fixasin väliaikaisesti Stragglerin:  :Hymy:

----------


## palikka

https://www.specialized.com/fi/en/me...=239581-159151

Yllättävä variaatio sirruksesta. Varmaan tälläkin gg:tä ajelis? Miinuksena kuitenkin aika low end osaa näyttää löytyvän noinkin arvokkaasta pyörästä.

----------


## stenu

> ..nyt Steamrollerin osat ovat jossain matkalla..



Tarttuvaista sorttia näköjään toi kuume..  :Hymy: 

Viikko ja n. 200 fixed-gg-kilometriä takana. Pääasiassa duunimatkaa ulkoiluteitä pitkin, pari lyhyttä sakkolenkkiä, vähän mettäpolkujakin. Muutamia huomioita:
-Edelleen hämmästyttää kiinteän voimansiirron tehokkuus. "Vauhtipyörä-efektin" ansiosta ainakin muutama km/h nopeampi vauhti samalla rasitustasolla kuin sinkulalla tai vaihdepyörällä.
-Myös treenimielessä huomattavan tehokasta, vaikka ei varsinaisesti siltä edes tunnu. Keväällä voitte sitten rueta kutsumaan mua Mikko FörSTENmanniksi.
-Alussa kaupungissa ajaminen vähän pelotti, ei enää niin. "Moottorijarrutus" jaloilla todella kätevää kaupunkiliikenteessä.
-Tänään kävin pikaisella iltalenkillä vapaarattaallisella pyörää ekaa kertaa sitten toissa viikon ja kyllä tuntu omituiselta.
-Meinaa monen tonnin vapaarattaalliset pyörät jäädä ajamatta. Vaikka osa on varmastikin uutuudenviehätystä, on tässä jotain addiktoivaakin.
-Kelitkin muuttu just aika sopivasti tommosiksi fiksi-ideaaleiksi. Ei ole tarvinnut pestä, ei putsata voimansiirtoa, ei edes voidella ketjua.
-Veikkaan, että talvi tulee olemaan todella vapauttavaa ton kanssa. Ei paljon paina loskat, eikä suolat.
-En yhtään enää ihmettele, että joskus 70-luvulla tms. kilpapyöräilijöille ei ollut mitenkään erikoista se, että talvilenkkiä ajettiin kiinteällä ja huhujen mukaan esim. Marianne Voss tekee sitä edelleenkin.

----------


## stenu

Radavist-Prollyn kohtalaisen perinpohjainen Topstone-raportti: https://theradavist.com/2019/09/the-...minum-sibling/

----------


## plr

Kaksi päivää kuraisen gravel-reissun jälkeen pyörä näytti aika pahalta. Pesu auttoi, mutta pestessä tuli taas kerran mieleen, että juuri gravel-pyörässä aivan erityisesti kaipaa sisäisiä vaijerivetoja rungossa, ohjaustangossa ja stemmissä, ts. kaikki pitäisi saada piiloon. Nuo rungon ulkopuolella sijaitsevat vaijerit hidastavat pesua ja homma menee näpertelyksi. Vaikka vaijereiden asentaminen veisi kauemmankin, niin tämän voittaa monikertaisesti pesun helppoudessa, koska gravel-pyörää pestään usein.

Onko näitä täysin integroituja ratkaisuja olemassa? BMC URS on jo melko siisti paketti, mutta taitaa olla 1x.

----------


## Mohkku

Aiheen on (gg-pyörät), mutta myös juomapullo kaipaa ratkaisuja. Itse ainakin saan loppumatkan syljeskellä hiekkaa suusta, jos tuollaisesta pullosta juon, vaikka miten yrittäisi sitä putsata. Onneksi Camelbakilla on nykyään korkit. Vaatii käytännössä pysähtymisen, mutta siihen minulla on aikaa.

----------


## misopa

> Onko näitä täysin integroituja ratkaisuja olemassa? BMC URS on jo melko siisti paketti, mutta taitaa olla 1x.



Giantin Revoltissa on sisäiset kaapeli- ja jarruletkureititykset. Myös etujarrulle. Mielestäni toteutettu ihan siististi. Ne tosin menevät emäputkesta sisälle, eli ihan kahvoilta asti eivät kulje sisätiloissa. Helpottaa tosiaan puhtaanapitoa ja on muutenkin siistimmän näköinen.

----------


## plr

Revolt näyttää ok:lta. Tässä kuitenkin haetaan ratkaisua, jossa kaapelit/johdot/letkut menevät sisäisesti myös ohjaustangossa ja stemmissä. Eli ns. fully integrated cockpit. Maatiepyörissä noita alkaa näkyä, gravel-pyörissä ei ole kai vielä kovin suosittua.

----------


## stenu

En ole ikinä, edes mutaisimpien krossikisojen jälkeen, pessyt pyörää niin huolella, että kokisin vaijereiden jotenkin hidastavan pesua. Kahden eturattaan ja loputtomasti lisääntyvän takaratasmäärän siivoamisen kanssa tulee kyllä tuskailtua välillä. Jos tän kaltainen 1x9-systeemi tulis joskus myös droppikahvaversiona ja vähän pienemmällä pakalla, voisin jopa harkita tota "less is more" -filosofiaa.

Toinen tapa lähestyä vaijerittomuutta, on vaihtaa eTapiin. Vähenee myös potentiaalisesti rungonsisäistä ääntelyä aiheuttavien, läpivietävien vaijereiden/letkujen/johtojen määrä kolmannekseen, jos siis 2x.

----------


## stenu

Juu ja tällä pääsee eroon ketjun ja vaihtajien pesusta  :Hymy:

----------


## Teemu H

^Tuonne menee orava voimansiirtoon metsälenkillä.

Onhan se kivempi käsitellä pyörää, kun ei ole mitään vaijereita edessä. Kiveniskuteippi on ainakin helpompi uutena asentaa  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Toki jo rungon sisään vedetyt vaijerit auttavat paljon verrattuna ulkoisiin vetoihin. Tuo TdT:ssä sotkeentunut peli on vanha kunnon cantilever-jarrullinen cyclocross-pyörä, joten siinä vaijereita risteilee joka puolella:

- Viistoputken alapinnalla menevät etu- ja takavaihtajan vaijerit. Niihin tarttuu erittäin hyvin heinää.
- Keskiön alla olevaan ohjuriin tarttuu heinää ja kuraa.
- Oikean puolen takahaarukan alla menee takavaihtajan vaijeri. Hankaloittaa takahaarukan pesua.
- Takajarrun vaijeri menee vaakaputken päällä. Nopealla pesulla vaakaputken päälle jää kuraa, jos ei ala näpertelemään.
- Takajarrun vaijeri estää takakolmion pesun, jos sitä ei irroita. Kun takajarruvaijerin molemmat ankkurit on irroitettu jarrusta, vaijeri heiluu tiellä takajarrua putsatessa.
- Etujarrussa sama kuin takajarrussa ylempänä.
- Tämän lisäksi jokainen vaijeri ja vaijerinkuori putsataan. Nämä kulkevat muutaman millin päässä rungosta, joten pienissä väleissä operoidaan.
- Ohjaustangon edessä/alapuolella menee neljä vaijerinkuorta. Tämän sotkun peseminen on aina yhtä ihanaa näpertämistä, kun yrittää saada tankonauhan vierestä vaijerinkuoret siistiksi.
- Etupään vaijerit menevät viistoputken yläpään kiinnikkeisiin ja erittäin tehokkaasti häiritsevät viistoputken/haarukan risteyksen alapuolen kohdan pesua.

Kaikki yllämainitut ongelmat poistuvat täysin sisäisillä vedoilla.

----------


## plr

> Onhan noita ohjaustankoja, joissa tavaran saa sisään. Laita sellainen Revoltiin?



Käsittääkseni runko pitää suunnitella siten, että vedot saa emäputken sisään eli ei taida onnistua jos runko ei tue ominaisuutta. Alla FSA:n näkemystä asiasta.

----------


## JackOja

eTap olis se ratkaisu sulle.

Omissa spekuissa pikkusen siinä tosin huolettaa, että hyytyykö ne nappiparistot kahvoissa pakkasella helposti.

Itse muuten tuunasin viikonloppuna dorkan vaijerimutkan takavaihtajasta pois. Se olikin Force 1 -vaihtajalla ihan helppoa, vaihtoi vaihtajarunkoon maastopuolen reitittimen, miksei tätä kukaan aiemmin kertonut?!

R2:n rakentelusta otin mallia:

----------


## stenu

^^ Mä miettisin kahteen kertaan ennen kuin toivoisin tollasia ylimääräisiä mutkia vaijereihin. Muoti tekee hassuja asioita pyörille..

----------


## plr

Vaikka käyttäisi SRAMin langattomia sähkövaihtajia tai Di2:sta, jossa johdon voi taittaa tiukallekin mutkalle, niin hydrauliset levyjarrujarruvedot pitää kuitenkin saada vielä jarruille. Näitä letkuja voi vetää tiukemmalle mutkalle kuin vaijereita, joten stemmin sisälle saa toimivan ratkaisun. Insinööri kyllä suunnittelee tuon, ei ole rakettitiedettä.

Kysymys on myös ulkonäöllinen: Miksi jättää integrointia puolitiehen? Eihän autojenkaan jarruletkuja vedetä kylkiin nippusiteillä, vaikka siitä ne olisi helpompaa vaihtaa.

----------


## stenu

> Toki jo rungon sisään vedetyt vaijerit auttavat paljon verrattuna ulkoisiin vetoihin. Tuo TdT:ssä sotkeentunut peli on vanha kunnon cantilever-jarrullinen cyclocross-pyörä, joten siinä vaijereita risteilee joka puolella:
> 
> - Viistoputken alapinnalla menevät etu- ja takavaihtajan vaijerit. Niihin tarttuu erittäin hyvin heinää.
> - Keskiön alla olevaan ohjuriin tarttuu heinää ja kuraa.
> - Oikean puolen takahaarukan alla menee takavaihtajan vaijeri. Hankaloittaa takahaarukan pesua.
> - Takajarrun vaijeri menee vaakaputken päällä. Nopealla pesulla vaakaputken päälle jää kuraa, jos ei ala näpertelemään.
> - Takajarrun vaijeri estää takakolmion pesun, jos sitä ei irroita. Kun takajarruvaijerin molemmat ankkurit on irroitettu jarrusta, vaijeri heiluu tiellä takajarrua putsatessa.
> - Etujarrussa sama kuin takajarrussa ylempänä.
> - Tämän lisäksi jokainen vaijeri ja vaijerinkuori putsataan. Nämä kulkevat muutaman millin päässä rungosta, joten pienissä väleissä operoidaan.
> ...



Hmmm..ehkä nyt ymmärrän..... Luojan kiitos mulle riittää vähempi puunaaminen tän himmelin kanssa  :Hymy:  

CX-kisojenkin jälkeen huuhtasen pyörän letkulla, suihkuttelen suihkupullosta laimennettua mäntysuopaa yltympäriinsä, sutasen vanhalla tiskiharjalla paikat puhtaiksi (mulle riittävään standardiin), lopuksi huuhtelen liat ja mäntysuovat pois. Kun pyörällä ajaa seuraavan kerran, menee se taas psksaseksi kutenkin.

----------


## Pexi

> Itse muuten tuunasin viikonloppuna dorkan vaijerimutkan takavaihtajasta pois. Se olikin Force 1 -vaihtajalla ihan helppoa, vaihtoi vaihtajarunkoon maastopuolen reitittimen, miksei tätä kukaan aiemmin kertonut?!
> 
> R2:n rakentelusta otin mallia



Hep! Tämä ratkaisu kiinnostaa. Mitä mun tarttee ostaa ja rakentaa, että pääsen siitä vaijerimutkasta eroon? Mikä on maastopuolen reititin, mikä on R2? Onko tuo kuva sun pyörästä vai tästä (jostain) R2:sta?

----------


## stenu

> Kysymys on myös ulkonäöllinen: Miksi jättää integrointia puolitiehen?



Tästä tuli mieleen, että jarrulevyt voiskin integroida suoraan vannekehään. Tulisi siistimpi ulkonäkö, kun olisi vähemmän ulokkeita kiekoissa ja helpottaisi napojen putsaamista, kun levyn ja navan väli on yksi ärsyttävimmistä pestävistä paikoista.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Omissa spekuissa pikkusen siinä tosin huolettaa, että hyytyykö ne nappiparistot kahvoissa pakkasella helposti.



Tätä en ole tullut ajatelleeksi, joten onkohan todellinen potentiaalinen ongelma? Mulla on ollut Gravan Srampagnolo Force AXS -päivitys nyt niin monta kertaa jo ostoskorissa, että pitäisi saada hyvä syy olla painamatta enteriä.

----------


## JackOja

> Hep! Tämä ratkaisu kiinnostaa. Mitä mun tarttee ostaa ja rakentaa, että pääsen siitä vaijerimutkasta eroon? Mikä on maastopuolen reititin, mikä on R2? Onko tuo kuva sun pyörästä vai tästä (jostain) R2:sta?



R2-bike.com rakensi naamakirjassa ja blogissa fillarin ja sieltä bongasin tuollaisen vaihtoehdon. Kuva heiltä. Varo tota kioskia muuten ellei ole ennestään tuttu. Siellä on kaikkea kivaa.


Tämä reititin sen vaihtajassa olevan tilalle, tarvisko olla vähintään Force, että on vaihdettavissa. Yhdellä pultilla kiinni. Nerokasta suorastaan. Barrel adjusteri tai joku muu säätö pitäää sit jossain välissä olla toki kun se häipyy vaihtajasta.

----------


## Pexi

^ ei juma. Nyt rokkaa, tuon täytyy olla yksi nerokkaimmista keksinnöistä sataan vuoteen. Kiitos ja kumarrus, mahtava vinkki!

----------


## frp

Nappiparistot taitaa kaikki olla litium-paristoja, joten tuskin ne mihinkään pakkasessa hyytyy. Samoja käyttää monet voimamittaritkin.

Itse olen silti enempi Shimanon systeemin kannalla, jossa on vain yksi akku ladattavana rungon sisällä eikä 2xParisto ja 2xAkku "möhkövaihtajissa". Kun ne hydrauliletkut kuitenkin on vedettävä niin ne ohuet sähköpiuhat menee siinä ohessa.

----------


## stenu

^ ei oo, kun on luddiittiteräspyörä vannejarruilla ja kaikki vedot kätevästi rungon ulkopuolella ja 1x12 tosiaan olis meininki, niin ei tule kuin yksi möhkö  :Vink:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Onneksi Camelbakilla on nykyään korkit. Vaatii käytännössä pysähtymisen, mutta siihen minulla on aikaa.



Sitä Mud-korkkia oppii kyllä käyttämään ajaessakin. Oikein hyvä keksintö kurakkoon.  :Hymy:

----------


## mehukatti

Onks kellään täällä Lauf True Grit:iä? Mitkä fiilikset siitä?

----------


## stenu

^ Samulionen fiilikset: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XA6ZCtdUQWY

----------


## arctic biker

Eilen tuli ONeOne Space Chicken, ei hassumpi, luultavasti mun viimeinen pyörä. DPD koitti ryssiä toimituksessa ihan kunnolla mutta loppu hyvin niin asia ok. Tanko vaihtuu ja tolppa ,satula ehken. Forcen osissa ei moitteen sijaa mutta kiekot. Fulcrum on kestävän maineessa mutta aikas painavat, siitä selviää rahalla. Olen tyytyväinen.

----------


## TERU

^ Nyt voin taas hengittää, onnittelut uudesta perheenjäsenestä!

----------


## Pexi

> Eilen tuli ONeOne Space Chicken, ei hassumpi



Ilman kuvia kaikki on tyhjää puhetta vaan.  :Sarkastinen: 

Onneksi olkoon uudesta avaruuslinnusta, sillä on varmasti hyvä suunnistaa kohti universumin laitoja!

----------


## arctic biker

Spassiiba väärtit, kuvat löytyy Planetin sivuilta. Site kun tuo ihan loppuassusaan niin koitan kuvaa laittaa , vain 800€  vailla, nyyh.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Sopinevat otsikon alle vaikka GG-määritelmästä tässä on keskustelua käytykin. Rovessa on tehty jo jonkin verran paljon kompromisseja, 2x8 vaihteet ja hayesin  mekaaniset jarrut jotka vaikuttaa lähinnä hidastimilta. Etujarru menee heti vaihtoon.



Sisäänajon jälkeen kokeiltuani nyt uudestaan otan sanani takaisin hayesin mekaanisista jarruista. Pysähtyy ihan siinä missä hydraulisellakin. Vinkuvat vaan jossain ultraäänitaajuuden rajamailla ja hienoinen ero tuntumassa.

----------


## yksinteoin

https://cyclingtips.com/2019/09/brea...-still-shreds/

Liittyy sekä ketjun aiheeseen että täälläkin käytyyn jarrukeskusteluun.

----------


## puppy

^miksi ei toimisi, nää on näitä perussuomalaisten tyyppisiä libtardien käkätysjuttuja, ei kai se nyt olekaan ollut kenellekään se haaste asiassa ettei toimisi vanhakin pyörä

----------


## ealex

Tässä se nyt sitten on, 20 vuotta sitten keksitty Rolleri:  :Hymy:

----------


## maapaa

Tästä uutta tankoa *sorahiomakoneeseen.



*google kääntäjä.

----------


## perttime

> Joko on tarpeeks rengasta? Storck Grix GG Eurobikesta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vieläkö termi "Monstercross" tunnetaan?

----------


## stenu

Kyllä varmaan useimmat ikurit tuollaisen termin muistaa jostain menneisyydestä, mutta ei sitä kukaan pyöriä ammatikseen myyvä ainakaan uskalla enää käyttää, kun gravel on se graalin malja, jolla business pyörii  :Vink: 

Tässä yksi gg-tankoiteraatio lisää eli riserdropbar... (Surly)

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Tässä toinen "gravel" -tanko. 



Myös flarea tulee tangonpäihin koko ajan lisää - jossain vaiheessa ollaan siinä tilanteessa että ne on niin lähellä _vaakatasoa_ että droppitangolle tarkoitetut kahvat ei enää niissä toimi jolloin laitetaankin kiinni maastokahvat (tai jotkut übergravelspesifit erikois_ratkaisu_kahvat joita markkinahenkilö ei vielä ole keksinyt) ja pyörä pyörähtää jälleen.

Ite oon miettinyt monta kertaa että omaan "gravel" -pyörään vielä tulee Denham bar tai joku vastaava. Ehkä jo ensi pyöräretkeilykaudella. Se kun ei kahvoineen päivineen olis ku parinsadan euron nakki vaikka rivalit jättäis myymättä eteenpäin.

----------


## maapaa

Näihin enään Jones Gnarwal kiinni ja ollaan asian ytimessä.

----------


## hitlike

> Kyllä varmaan useimmat ikurit tuollaisen termin muistaa jostain menneisyydestä, mutta ei sitä kukaan pyöriä ammatikseen myyvä ainakaan uskalla enää käyttää, kun gravel on se graalin malja, jolla business pyörii 
> 
> Tässä yksi gg-tankoiteraatio lisää eli riserdropbar... (Surly)



Gravelit senkuin pystynee, pari sivua sitten jengi heitti läppää että kohta ympyrä on sulkeutunut ja ollaan takaisi hybrideissä. Taitaa olla aika realistista. Seuraava trendi graveliin voisi olla pitkä quill stem vähän kuin esim Rivendelleissä jotta asento saadaan taatusti jopomaiseksi ja ultramukavaksi.

----------


## Pexi

> Gravelit senkuin pystynee, pari sivua sitten jengi heitti läppää että kohta ympyrä on sulkeutunut ja ollaan takaisi hybrideissä. Taitaa olla aika realistista. Seuraava trendi graveliin voisi olla pitkä quill stem vähän kuin esim Rivendelleissä jotta asento saadaan taatusti jopomaiseksi ja ultramukavaksi.



Aistin selvää muutosvastarintaa foorumilla. Nykyisen, voimakkaan evoluution seurauksena vanhat pyörälajit muuttuvat nopeasti vanhoiksi, mikä tietysti saattaa omistajaa harmittaa, vaikka eihän niiden käyttöarvo mihinkään muutu. Vaikka uudet elinvoimaisemmat ja ympäristöönsä paremmin sopeutuvat mallit voittaisivatkin markkinoilla, niin jotkut niistä vanhoista jäänteistä ehkä onnistuvat jopa säilymään joissain eristyneillä ja suojaisimmilla alueilla.

Joka tapauksessa todennäköisin skenaario on, että evoluutio jatkuu myös fillareissa. Se on Hyvä Asia, vaikka väistämätöntä onkin, että monet kehityskokeiluista osoittautuvat nekin ajan kuluessa huonoiksi ja muuttuvat ongelmajätteeksi. Niinku esmes pressfit-keskiöt ja 23 milliset maantierenkaat. 

Gravel-boomi on vapauttanut pyörien kehityksen UCI:n kahleista vapaaksi ja se jos mikä on Hyvä Asia. Nyt markkinoilla on kunnolla kysyntää myös high-end-ei-kilpapyörille, mikä ainakin omien lasieni läpi katsottuna on rikastuttanut valikoimaa eli biodiversiteettiä exponentiaalisesti.

----------


## arctic biker

Näistä tangoista puheenollen niiin marraskuussa tulee vuoden olleeksi Ritcheyn Venturemax Crosscheckissä ,sillai tykästynyt jotta Pace Chickeniin tilasin samanlaisen, tosin WCS versiona. Tuplasti tyyriimpi mutta gramma/euro kohtuudella toteutuu.

Tosin Bike24:ssa tilaus seissyt 1,5vrk Newmoodissa, samoin tilillä katevaraus. Pari emailia lähettänyt, en vielä wtf tasolla.

----------


## arctic biker

Nony just tuli emailia jotta Bike24 saanu paketin reissuun. Yleensä ovat olleet rivakampia. Hyvä kuiten näin.

----------


## arctic biker

Pexi kirjoittaa asiaa.

----------


## Mohkku

Samaa mieltä Pexin kanssa. Tuossa vain täytyy olla vsrovainen, kun monesti jollekin ratkaisulle peruste on se, että "tällaiset nykyään on suosittuja". Sehän ei taas liity välttämättä juuri sillä hetkellä pyörää hankkivan tarpeisiin.

Ohjaustangosta tyhmä kysymys: Mitä tuolla raiserilla saavutetaan? Eikö ole samantekevää, säätääkö tangon kohdilleen stemmillä?

----------


## stenu

> Aistin selvää muutosvastarintaa foorumilla. Nykyisen, voimakkaan evoluution seurauksena vanhat pyörälajit muuttuvat nopeasti vanhoiksi, mikä tietysti saattaa omistajaa harmittaa, vaikka eihän niiden käyttöarvo mihinkään muutu. Vaikka uudet elinvoimaisemmat ja ympäristöönsä paremmin sopeutuvat mallit voittaisivatkin markkinoilla, niin jotkut niistä vanhoista jäänteistä ehkä onnistuvat jopa säilymään joissain eristyneillä ja suojaisimmilla alueilla.
> 
> Joka tapauksessa todennäköisin skenaario on, että evoluutio jatkuu myös fillareissa. Se on Hyvä Asia, vaikka väistämätöntä onkin, että monet kehityskokeiluista osoittautuvat nekin ajan kuluessa huonoiksi ja muuttuvat ongelmajätteeksi. Niinku esmes pressfit-keskiöt ja 23 milliset maantierenkaat. 
> 
> Gravel-boomi on vapauttanut pyörien kehityksen UCI:n kahleista vapaaksi ja se jos mikä on Hyvä Asia. Nyt markkinoilla on kunnolla kysyntää myös high-end-ei-kilpapyörille, mikä ainakin omien lasieni läpi katsottuna on rikastuttanut valikoimaa eli biodiversiteettiä exponentiaalisesti.



Kyllä markkinointi pyrkii nimenomaan vaikuttamaan mielikuviin siten, että se sinun tämän päivän pyöräsi huomenna vanhentunut teknologia tekee siitä pyörästä huomenna käyttöarvoltaan huonomman kuin, millaiseksi koet sen tänään. Käyttöarvokin on subjektiivinen mitta.

Toisaalta kun "vanhanaikaiset", toimivat ratkaisut katoavat markkinoilta uusien "parempien" tieltä, niin joissain tapauksissa vanhentuneen teknologian käyttöarvo saattaa jopa kasvaa.

Voisi myös pohtia, että kuinka iso osa evoluutiosta on vain muodin muuttamista ja sellaisia uusia "ratkaisuja", jotka eivät ole ratkaisuja mihinkään muuhun ongelmaan kuin siihen, että kuinka saadaan myytyä enemmän uusia pyöriä.

Tällä hetkellä vaikuttaisi siltä, että sitä mukaa, kun evoluutio on nopeutunut ja biodiverseetti kasvanut, on myös epäonnistuneiksi osoittautuneiden mutaatioiden määrä lisääntynyt.

@mohkku, ainakin toi tanko ratkaisee ongelmaan siitä, että miten saa yhdistettyä kaksi muotia eli #slamthatstem ja maastopyörämäisen pysty ajoasento droppitankopyörässä ilman koomisen pitkältä näyttävää emäputkea.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> ^Hyvin kirjoitettu. Tälläkin foorumilla on moni esim. niellyt ihan pureksimatta "faktan" että 26"-maastorenkailla on hankala ja huono ajaa. Väittäsin että jos ko. rengaskoko esiteltäisiin nyt maasturiin sopivilla mainoslauseilla, kuten "näppärä" "kevyt", porukka jonottaisi noita. Kenties GG-fillareiden tulevaisuuden rengaskoko?



Näppärää 29++ täpäriä odotellessa. Jäykkä jo onkin 3" kumeilla - tehty tämän gravel-topikin innoittamana.

----------


## Pexi

> Kyllä markkinointi pyrkii nimenomaan vaikuttamaan mielikuviin ...
> 
> Voisi myös pohtia, että kuinka iso osa evoluutiosta on vain muodin muuttamista...



Tottakai, mutta onko markkinoinnissa jotain pahaa? Markkinointi, sen luomat mielikuvat ja muodit, mielipidevaikuttaminen,  ovat nimenomaan oleellinen osa evoluutiota. Tekninen hienous on evoluutiopelissä yhtä arvokasta tai arvotonta kuin mielikuvatkin. 

Oikeastaan voisin kärjistää, että tekninen hienouskin on pelkkä mielikuva, ei absoluuttinen arvo tai totuus. Esimerkkinä nyt vaikka se, että yhdelle nippainsinöörille levyjarrut on teknisesti hienommat kuin vannejarrut ja toiselle päinvastoin. Ja mitäpä muuta kuin pelkkä romanttinen mielikuva on näkemys siitä, että klassisen geometrian teräsputkipyörä on hienompi/parempi/arvokkaampi/kauniimpi kuin moderni mattamusta räikeälogoinen high-tech nanohiilikuitutykki. 

Minä vuonna tai vuosikymmenenä polkupyörät ja niiden komponentit olivat kehittyneet optimitasoonsa, pisteeseen josta kehitystä ei enää voinut tapahtua? Pisteeseen, josta kaikki muutos oli huononnusta?

----------


## stenu

Markkinointi ruokkii tarpeetonta kulutusta ja pyrkii vanhentamaan tuotteita ennen kuin ne todellisuudessa ovat elinkaarensa päässä. Se on talouden kasvun kannalta välttämätöntä, mutta alkaa olla pikkuhiljaa vanhanaikaista ja on jo ekologisesti kestämätöntä.

Jos paremmuuta mitataan suorituskyvyllä, on seuraava evoluutiovaihe todennäköisesti edeltäjäänsä parempi. Onneksi paremmuutta voi mitata muillakin tavoilla ja suorituskyvynkin suhteen käytännössä on olemassa raja, jonka jälkeen suorituskyvyn parantamisen todellisen hyödyn voi kyseenalaistaa. Esim. digikameroiden pikselit on jo aikaa sitten kasvaneet moninkertaisesti yli tavallisen somekuvaajan tarpeen, mutta silti niitä pitää olla aina vaan enemmän.

Eivät minään vuosikymmenenä eivätkä tule sitä tekemäänkään. Hyvin harva muutos enää nykyään yksiselitteisesti vaan parantaa tai huonontaa polkupyörää. Useimmat parantaa jotain osa-aluetta jonkin toisen osa-alueen kustannuksella. Muoti määrittelee, mitä ominaisuutta milloinkin priorisoidaan ja evoluutio seurailee muotia. Aina ne vuosikymmenen takaiset muodit on jos ei ihan täysin korneja, niin ainakin kyseenalaistettavia. Maastopyörien keulakulmien loiveneminen on ehkä saavuttanut lakipisteensä tai jos ei ole, niin hyvin pian saavuttaa. Sen jälkeen ei ole yksi suunta muuttaa niitä. Sama koskee kohta esim. gg-runkoihin suurimmillaan mahtuvia rengaskokoja. Q-factoreita ja takahaarukan pituuksia ei voi loputtomasti kasvattaa ilman, että jotkut muut ominaisuudet alkaa huononemaan liikaa. Sen takia jonkun pisteen jälkeen muutoksella ei ole kuin yksi mahdollinen suunta, mutta siitä huolimatta muutos on varmaa, koska ilman muutosta ei kauppojen ovet käy riittävän tiuhaan.

----------


## MRe

Markkinoinnin ainoa tarkoitus lienee kulutuksen lisääminen. Ja pitää olla jotain uutta, jotta sitä voidaan markkinoida. Uutena. Väistämättä kuitenkin ympyrä aina jossain vaiheessa sulkeutuu, kun ollaan saavutettu jonkin ominaisuuden osalta ääripää ja jo aikaa sitten ohitettu se järkevä taso.

Kuinka moni esimerkiksi tarvitsee vaikka 160-milliä joustavaa täpäriä? Tai alle 10 kiloa painavaa pyörää? Kuka yleensäkään tarvitsee täpäriä? Tai edes hiekkatiespesifiä pyörää. Veikkaan että jos oikein mennään perusteisiin, niin tämänkin foorumin ajoista 99% voi tehdä Ainolla. Ei ehkä yhtä hauskaa, mutta mahdollista kuitenkin. Muutenkin tämän foorumin pyöräilyt ovat ohittaneet ekologisuuden määritelmän jo aikaa sitten hiilikuituineen ja n+1 -spekseineen.

En tiedä sitten ruokkiiko markkinointi tarpeetonta kulutusta vai ylläpitääkö tarpeettoman kulutuksen halu markkinointia?

----------


## Pexi

> Markkinoinnin ainoa tarkoitus lienee kulutuksen lisääminen.



En tiijä. Olen ollut huomaavinani, että jopa "vihreitä arvoja" on markkinoitu viime vuosina aika agressiivisesti. Jopa lapsille ja nuorille.

----------


## Mohkku

TM kilahti postiluukusta ja siinä on kahden aukeaman juttu Eurobikestä. BMC:n URS sopii tämän otsikon alle. Evoluutiokeskusteluun sopii Urwahn, jossa on satulaputki taivutettu takahaarukaksi. Näin saadaan joustava runko. Helppo uskoa, mutta mitä muita ominaisuuksia saadaan, se on kiinnostava kysymys.

https://www.urwahnbikes.com/

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Ohjaustangosta tyhmä kysymys: Mitä tuolla raiserilla saavutetaan? Eikö ole samantekevää, säätääkö tangon kohdilleen stemmillä?



Itse laitoin pohdintojen ja mittailujen jälkeen projektiin noin vuosi sitten WSC ErgoMax-tangon. Ajatuksena oli haluamani muotoilun lisäksi hyödyntää heti kokoamisvaiheessa hieman korkeampi ote. Valinta tuntuisi hyvin onnistuneelta näin ajetun 6k kilometrin jälkeen: kädet pitävät, eikä silmiinkään satu.

Jos pyöränsä ulkonäöstä pitää ja ajaminenkin tuntuu mukavalta, niin voiko parempaa perustetta olla.

----------


## MRe

> En tiijä. Olen ollut huomaavinani, että jopa "vihreitä arvoja" on markkinoitu viime vuosina aika agressiivisesti. Jopa lapsille ja nuorille.



Lähinnä tarkoitin yritysten markkinointia. Yrityksillä ei liene muuta elämäntarkoitusta kuin tehdä rahaa.

----------


## Pexi

^^ eikös siinä Canyonin Grail CF:ssä ole vähän samankaltainen ratkaisu, mutta lisättynä ranteiden katkaisumahdollisuudella OTB:ssa? En ole oikeasti koskaan sitä Grailin tankoa nähnyt, mutta aina ihmetellyt, että onko siitä alemmasta vaakaosasta tarkoitus joskus ottaa otetta. Valistakaa tyhmää.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> ^Hyvin kirjoitettu. Tälläkin foorumilla on moni esim. niellyt ihan pureksimatta "faktan" että 26"-maastorenkailla on hankala ja huono ajaa.



Niin tai olisivatko ehkä testanneet itse?

----------


## MRe

> ^^ eikös siinä Canyonin Grail CF:ssä ole vähän samankaltainen ratkaisu, mutta lisättynä ranteiden katkaisumahdollisuudella OTB:ssa? En ole oikeasti koskaan sitä Grailin tankoa nähnyt, mutta aina ihmetellyt, että onko siitä alemmasta vaakaosasta tarkoitus joskus ottaa otetta. Valistakaa tyhmää.



Eikä se ole vain tuomassa lisäjoustoa. Stemmihän on kiinni siinä ohuessa alatangossa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Se on helppo uskoa mitä auktoriteetti sanoo ja mukauttaa omat tuntemuksensa sen mukaan.  Muistan kun luin ekoja 27,5 testejä, niin kokeneet fillaritestaajat pitivät turhuutena moista rengaskokoa. Kun ostin ekan 29erin, niin "allekirjoitin" sen olevan vain pitkille ihmisille. Nyt se on mielestäni paras koko, varmaan parin vuoden kuluttua joku muu. Mulla itsellä siis vaihtelee suosikkikoko, eikä vähiten fillarin mukaan. Melkein väittäsin että muut asiat monesti ylittävät tuon rengaskoon. Tätä on mahdotonta toki mainoksen uhrille vakuuttaa, kunhan nyt kirjoittelen.



Juu juu, muut ei voi kokea asiaa toisin vaan ovat vaan mainoksen uhreja. No onneksi täällä on pari heppua, jotka eivät ole.

----------


## paaton

> ^^ eikös siinä Canyonin Grail CF:ssä ole vähän samankaltainen ratkaisu, mutta lisättynä ranteiden katkaisumahdollisuudella OTB:ssa? En ole oikeasti koskaan sitä Grailin tankoa nähnyt, mutta aina ihmetellyt, että onko siitä alemmasta vaakaosasta tarkoitus joskus ottaa otetta. Valistakaa tyhmää.



Voisi tuntua kieltämättä kivalta, jos onnistuu saamaan ranteet tuonne väliin alastulon aikana. Mutta ei ne kädet taida tunne onneksi mennä millään, vaikka ajaisikin dropeilta.

----------


## pyöräsimo

Cyclingaboutin Alee Denham näkyy ajavan Instagramin ja Youtuben mukaan aikamoista gravelia ja jutuissaan pitää suoraa tankoa itselleen parhaana. Oman tangonkin suunnitellut. 
Ok, retkipyöräilyähän tuo, mutta onko gravelia?  :Vink:

----------


## JackOja

> ...
> On topic: Suoratankoiset GG:t, onko niissä joku oma tanko, vai käytetäänkö maastotankoja?



Suorat gg-dedikoidut tangot on luvattu vasta kaudelle 2022.

----------


## Pexi

Suoratankoisissa graveleissa taitaa olla vaarana, että ne sekoittuvat geeniperimältään kokonaan erityyppisiin lajeihin, siis hybridi- ja hipsterimankeleihin. Tämän välttämiseksi olisi tärkeää käyttää vain lain salliman maksileveyden, eli 80 cm, raiseritankoa. Tämä maksimoi samalla suoratankoisuuden edut ja ilmanvastuksen.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tottakai, mutta onko markkinoinnissa jotain pahaa? Markkinointi, sen luomat mielikuvat ja muodit, mielipidevaikuttaminen,  ovat nimenomaan oleellinen osa evoluutiota.



Kyllä markkinointi on paha juttu, minun mielestä tosi paha. Mutta suunnittelu ja tuotekehitys on hyvä juttu. Ja ilman pahan markkinoinnin vaikutusta se tuotekehitys olisi tehokasta, eikä monesti suuntautuisi ihan turhiin juttuihin.

----------


## fob

> Tässä toinen "gravel" -tanko. 
> 
> 
> 
> Myös flarea tulee tangonpäihin koko ajan lisää - jossain vaiheessa ollaan siinä tilanteessa että ne on niin lähellä _vaakatasoa_ että droppitangolle tarkoitetut kahvat ei enää niissä toimi jolloin laitetaankin kiinni maastokahvat (tai jotkut übergravelspesifit erikois_ratkaisu_kahvat joita markkinahenkilö ei vielä ole keksinyt) ja pyörä pyörähtää jälleen.
> 
> n.





Juu tiedän. Kaapelit on rumasti. Kunhan kokeilen erilaisia tankoja.

----------


## LJL

> Suorat gg-dedikoidut tangot on luvattu vasta kaudelle 2022.



Juuri saamamme tiedon mukaan kauden 2032 kuuminta hottia ovat suola-aavikkopyörät, joissa stemmi ja stonga eivät vallankumouksellisesti käänny, vaan ne on integroitu kiinteästi runkoon. Pyörää käännetään ajatuksen voimalla

----------


## stenu

> Juu tiedän. Kaapelit on rumasti. Kunhan kokeilen erilaisia tankoja.



Selkeä tuotekehityksen paikka: gg-spesifit suora- tai viiksitankoisen pyörän jarru- ja vaihdekahvat, joista saa vaijerit ja letkut nätisti tankonauhojen alle piiloon.

----------


## fob

> Selkeä tuotekehityksen paikka: gg-spesifit suora- tai viiksitankoisen pyörän jarru- ja vaihdekahvat, joista saa vaijerit ja letkut nätisti tankonauhojen alle piiloon.



Toimii droppitankoa paremmin minun käsilläni. Vähemmän ranne- ja kyynärpääsärkyä. Lisäksi hengitys kulkee paremmin kuin 46 senttiä leveällä droppitangolla.

----------


## ikispessu

Stenu puhuu asiaa. Markkinointi ja mainonta on haitallista ja lisää tarpeetonta kulutusta ja kehittää ihmisille epätodellisia tarpeita. Tässä maailmantilanteessa kun kaikki tarpeeton kulutus on lopetettava ympäristön ja elinkelpoisen planeetan eliniän pidentämiseksi niin, kyllä, markkinoinninna on jotain pahaa eikä juuri mitään hyvää.
pahoittelut offtopicista mutta kysymys ”onko markkinoinnissa jotain pahaa” pakotti avautumaan.
(viimeksi trekin markkinointikoneisto aiheutti minulle täysin tarpeettoman laitteen ostohimon, josta onneksi pääsin ostamatta eroon)

edit. Ja olen siis itse yhtä paha pyörien suhteen kuin moni tällä foorumilla, en varmasti tarvitsisi sitä määrää pyöriä mitä minulla on ja mitä aion vielä hankkia. Koitan toki muilla valinnoillani kompensoida pyöräharrastuksen aiheuttamaa haittaa.

----------


## Firlefanz

^^ Toimisi. Eihän sellaisia ymmärtääkseni vielä ole olemassakaan muualla kuin stenun visiossa :Cool: 

PS Minusta on tullut aika sille että gravel-pyörät jaetaan kahteen eri luokkaan eikä niistä enää puhuta samaan hengenvetoon: 

(1) ne jotka toteuttavat alkuperäistä ideaa eli maantiepyörien käyttöalueen laajentamista ensisijaisesti mahdollistamalla suuremman rengasleveyden, mutta pitäytyvät muuten maantiepyörämäisyydessä samaan tapaan kuin cyclocrosspyörätkin sen tekevät eli tietyt muutokset geometriaan ovat täysin hyväksyttäviä ja asiaankuuluvia, mutta vain ne.

(2) kaikki muut eli ne jollaisia on rakenneltu, suunniteltu ja valmistettu sen jälkeen kun maastopyöräilijät huomasivat että spandexeillahan on kivaa ja halusivat tulla gravelille mukaan.

----------


## PekkaO

Ja markkinointiakin pahempi turhien halujen herättäjä on esimerkiksi tämä palsta :Hymy:

----------


## MRe

^^Saako luokan 1 pyöriä ajaa lökäshortseissa ja sormet kokonaan peittävillä hanskoilla? Ilmeisesti SPD-klossit on jo hiljaisesti hyväksytty graveleihin.

----------


## Firlefanz

Eihän esittelemäni jako - jota toki pidän ehdottoman välttämättömänä - mitenkään liity siihen miten ajaja pukeutuu! 

SPD-klossit on jo aikoja sitten hyväksytty - sitä mitenkään peittelemättä - myös puhtaaseen maantiekäyttöön. 


PS Maantiepyöräilystä, maantiepyöräilijöistä ja siitä mitä maantiepyöräilijät muista pyöräilijöistä ajattelevat tai tykkäävät on mitä merkillisimpiä käsityksiä nimenomaan niiden keskuudessa jotka itse eivät maantiepyöräilyä ole koskaan (tai aikapäiviin) harrastaneet.

----------


## ealex

> SPD-klossit on jo aikoja sitten hyväksytty - sitä mitenkään peittelemättä - myös puhtaaseen maantiekäyttöön.



Eivät todellakaan ole, rule #34: https://www.velominati.com/





> PS Minusta on tullut aika sille että gravel-pyörät jaetaan kahteen eri luokkaan eikä niistä enää puhuta samaan hengenvetoon: 
> 
> (1) ne jotka toteuttavat alkuperäistä ideaa eli maantiepyörien käyttöalueen laajentamista ensisijaisesti mahdollistamalla suuremman rengasleveyden, mutta pitäytyvät muuten maantiepyörämäisyydessä samaan tapaan kuin cyclocrosspyörätkin sen tekevät eli tietyt muutokset geometriaan ovat täysin hyväksyttäviä ja asiaankuuluvia, mutta vain ne.



Minä kun luulin että GG:n alkuperäinen idea oli päällystämättömillä teillä ajaminen kalustolla, mikä ei ole minkään (esim UCI) säännöstön rajoitteiden alaisena ja sitä kautta kalusto saa kehittyä tarkoitukseen parhaiten sopivana. Mutta nähtävästi ei, jos GG ei ole kiinnitetty UCI-alaiseen cyclocrossiin, niin UCI-alaiseen maantiepyöräilyyn sitten...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Firlefanz

Viittaan toteamukseeni maantiepyöräilyä harrastamattomien - tyystin tietämättäni sitä ja piittaamattani siitä kuuluuko ealex tähän ryhmään - merkillisistä käsityksistä. Velominatin säännöt ovat vähän niin kuin Vatikaanin kirkolliskokouksen ja paavin hyväksymät dekreetit: ei niillä ole minkäänlaista merkitystä valtaosalle kristityistä eikä ihan aina katolilaisillekaan sitä merkitystä minkä ulkopuoliset saattavat luulla niillä olevan.

Ja sen UCI:n voit laittaa säännöstöineen takaisin housuihisi tai mistä otitkin. Tyypillistä ulkopuolisten meininkiä kuvitella että jossain asiassa on kyse säännöistä tai että asiaa, senn syntyä. kehitystä ja olemusta voisi ymmärtää joidenkin, yleensä asiaan mitenkään kuulumattomien, sääntöjen tai siis tässä tapauksessa sen perusteella etteivät ne ole asiaa sitovia - tuntematta juuri lainkaan asian taustoja tai historiaa.

Lopuksi täytyy näköjään huomauttaa vielä erikseen että esittelemäni jako ei mitenkään kiellä eikä estä kaluston kehittymistä mihinkään suuntaan. Se vaatii ainoastaan sen tunnustamisen että jossain vaiheessa ollaan edetty sen verran kauas maantiepyörästä ja maantiepyöräilyllisyydestä että tosiasiat on tunnustettava. (Jos haluat, voit kaivaa esiin jonkinlaisen analogian esimerkiksi urheiluautojen puolelta, luulisin?)

----------


## MRe

> PS Maantiepyöräilystä, maantiepyöräilijöistä ja siitä mitä maantiepyöräilijät muista pyöräilijöistä ajattelevat tai tykkäävät on mitä merkillisimpiä käsityksiä nimenomaan niiden keskuudessa jotka itse eivät maantiepyöräilyä ole koskaan (tai aikapäiviin) harrastaneet.



Ainahan kaikki hieman outo ja itselle vieras kiinnostaa ja siitä tulee luotua mielikuvia, jotka vahvistavat omaa, jo aikapäiviä sitten lukittua näkemystä.

----------


## velib

Jos gg:tä halutaan määritellä näin tarkasti, pitääkö perustaa erikseen topicit mm. all-road- (esim. Salsa Journeyman), endurance road- (Salsa Warroad), drop bar adventure- (Kona Libre) ja all terrain drop bar (Kona Sutra) -pyörille? Yritän tällä havainnollistaa sitä, että monella pyörävalmistajalla gravel tai gravel grinder ei ole pyörien kategoria tai määrittävä termi. Jos fillarifoorumilla keksitään gg:lle jokin määritelmä, ei se ole voimassa muualla kuin fillarifoorumilla. Kyllä sinne sorallekin kaikenlaisia pyöriä mahtuu.

----------


## Mohkku

Itse ainakin liputan suvaitsevuuden puolesta. Silti täytyy muistaa, että gravelia voi ajaa melkein millä tahansa pyörällä, mutta mikä tahansa pyörä ei ole gravel-pyörä. Selkeä jako voisi olla puhua graveleista silloin, kun kyse on soratiekelpoisista maantiepyöristä. Silloin asfalttipyörät ja maasturit pysyy omissa lokeroissaan, samoin hybridit. Rajatapauksissa, kuten maantiepyörä 32 mm renkailla, ei sitten kannata alkaa halkoa hiuksia.

----------


## jhalmar

^ Omiin korviin tuo maantiesorapyörä -kategoriointi ei ole kovinkaan suvaitsevainen. Enemmänkin tuo haiskahtaa cyclocrossilta. Miksi ja mitä tarkoitusta varten noita pitäisi johonkin tiettyyn muottiin tunkea?

----------


## K.Kuronen

Eihän tässä ketjussa keskustella soralla ajamisesta, vaan erikoistuneista gg-pyöristä. Järjestetyt tapahtumat taas ovat aihe erikseen ja niissä ajetaan monissa kirjavalla kalustolla. Ja se, millä joku soralla omaksi ilokseen ajelee ei pitäisi ketään häiritä.

Mielestäni maastopyörä ei muutu erikoistuneeksi gg-pyöräksi, vaikka poikkeasi soralletielle. Eikä läskikään, vaikka niilläkin gg-tapahtumissa ajetaan.

----------


## arctic biker

Kaikkihan täällä kirjoittaa ainakin jotakin asiaa, toivon ettei tinka liian kuumaksi mene nimimerkillä soratieajoa sitten 1964. Kalusto on muuttunut hieman...
Ettei pilata hyvää säiettä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Suomeen pitäisi perustaa soratieviranomainen, joka valvoisi ettei siellä soralla vaan grindata vääränlaisilla pyörillä.

----------


## stenu

Kaupallisessa mielessä gravel-pyörä on (tällä hetkellä) kaiketi jotakuinkin droppitankoinen pyörä, johon mahtuu vähintään n. 40 mm renkaat ja jossa on ainakin mainostekstien mukaan maantiepyörää tai cyclocrossaria vakaampi geometria, vähintään levyjarrut ja läpiakselit, yleensä slouppaava runko ja ehkä myös hissitolppa. Nythän se menee sitten niin, että jos  tätä pidetään foorumimääritelmänä, luovutetaan UCI-rooli sääntöjen määrittelijänä noille kaupallisille toimijoille. Enkä mä nyt ole ihan varma, että meneekö se oikein noinkaan.

Mites sitten sellaiset pyörät, jotka eivät ole niin kaupallisia tai ainakaan niin tehdastekoisesti kaupallisia? Esimerkiksi nämäkö on jotain sellaisia pyöriä, joita ei pidetä fillarifoorumimäärittelyn mukaisina gravelpyörinä. Miksi? Tai jos vain jompi kumpi on, niin miksi toinen ei?

----------


## LJL

En tiedä mistään mitään, mutta kivan näköiset nuo laihat 6800 Ultegran kammet lobsterissa

----------


## JMI71

Onnex mä saan ja voin ajaa ihan millä vaan ja ihan missä vaan ja se on kaikenlisäks ihan oikein

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Kaupallisessa mielessä gravel-pyörä on (tällä hetkellä) kaiketi jotakuinkin droppitankoinen pyörä, johon mahtuu vähintään n. 40 mm renkaat ja jossa on ainakin mainostekstien mukaan maantiepyörää tai cyclocrossaria vakaampi geometria, vähintään levyjarrut ja läpiakselit, yleensä slouppaava runko ja ehkä myös hissitolppa. Nythän se menee sitten niin, että jos  tätä pidetään foorumimääritelmänä, luovutetaan UCI-rooli sääntöjen määrittelijänä noille kaupallisille toimijoille. Enkä mä nyt ole ihan varma, että meneekö se oikein noinkaan.
> 
> Mites sitten sellaiset pyörät, jotka eivät ole niin kaupallisia tai ainakaan niin tehdastekoisesti kaupallisia? Esimerkiksi nämäkö on jotain sellaisia pyöriä, joita ei pidetä fillarifoorumimäärittelyn mukaisina gravelpyörinä. Miksi? Tai jos vain jompi kumpi on, niin miksi toinen ei?



Kumpikin, jos kasaajalla on ollut kirkkaana (tai vähän sumeanakin) mielessä sorapyöräily. Lopputulokseen vaikuttaa sitten pyörän suunnittelijan lähestymiskulma aiheeseen.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tuo suoratankonen on vaan laiha maasturi.

----------


## Mohkku

> Tuo suoratankonen on vaan laiha maasturi.



Eli hybridi?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mites sitten sellaiset pyörät, jotka eivät ole niin kaupallisia tai ainakaan niin tehdastekoisesti kaupallisia?



Ihan nyt oikeasti. Jos joku tekee ja myy fillareita tai runkoja niin on se on kaupallista aina. Oli sitten kuinka tahansa ihqu-autotalli brändi kyseessä.

----------


## Padex

Google antaa nämä osumat, pitää olla tarkkana millainen Gravel-pyörä on.

https://www.google.fi/search?q=flat+...w=1260&bih=879

https://www.google.fi/search?biw=126...4dUDCAc&uact=5

Voiko flat bar gravel -pyörään vaihtaa geometrian puolesta käyrät sarvet?

Tähän voi hyvinkin:
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/orro-terra-...105-2019-bike/

Tähän ei:
https://salsacycles.com/bikes/journe...bar_claris_650

----------


## stenu

^^ Juu ihan oikeasti ja senpä takia kirjoitinkin "tehdastekoisesti kaupallisia". On niissä iso ero. Toinen tekee fillareita periaatteella, että mulla olis nyt sulle tässä tämmöinen fillari. Osta se, koska se on se, mitä tarvitset. Toiselta asiakas tulee kysymään, että tarvitsisin tällaisen fillarin, tekisitkö sen minulle, koska en itse osaa. Joskus lopputulos voi molemmissa tapauksissa olla hyvinkin samanlainen, joskus ei. Siitä esimerkkinä pari ylläolevaa, joista alempi ei ole edes kaupallinen, koska se on kyseisen runkomaakarin itselleen tekemä.

----------


## JackOja

> Voiko flat bar gravel -pyörään vaihtaa geometrian puolesta käyrät sarvet?



Jos flat bar -maantiepyörään voi niin siinä tapauksessa kyllä. Edellyttäen että kumpiakin sellaisia on olemassa.





> Tähän voi hyvinkin:
> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/orro-terra-...105-2019-bike/







> Combining city riding sensibilities with an adventurous streak, Orro's TERRA GRAVEL Flatbar 105 is an agile and versatile urban bike.



Hybridi, ei gg.

----------


## stenu

> Google antaa nämä osumat, pitää olla tarkkana millainen Gravel-pyörä on.



Niin...jos evoluution pääasialllinen tavoite on maksimoida tehokkuutta, niin eikö sähkömoottorilla varustettu gg-pyörä ole silloin evoluution kärjessä ja ilman sähköavustusta graveloiminen ole erityisen luddiittia. Hiilikuidun, ylikokoemäputkien, läpiakseleiden, levyjarrujen jne. tehokkuutta lisäävä vaikutus on todella marginaalinen verrattuna siihen, mitä sähkömoottorilla saa aikaiseksi.

----------


## LJL

^ Toi Pinarello on erittäin ns. yrjis riippumatta siitä minkä genren pyörä se on. Toivon mukaan suunnittelija on saanut potkut

----------


## JackOja

Ja sähköpyöräkeskustelut sähköpyöräalueelle. Pliide.

----------


## LJL

> Ja sähköpyöräkeskustelut sähköpyöräalueelle. Pliide.



Sähköpyöräilystä puhuminen on niin ihanan jännittävää ja älyllisesti palkitsevaa että rohkenen olla eri mieltä!! ...Öö not

----------


## stenu

^ ja ^^ luddiitit!  :Vink: 

Kuusi vuotta sitten, tän ketjun aloittamisen aikoihin gg-proto näytti tältä. Kun miettii, mitä vauhtia gg-evoluutio on edennyt sen jälkeen, kun gg-pyörä kaupallistui ja mitä vauhtia sähköpyöräbuumi on levinnyt varsinkin Euroopassa, niin en välttämättä ihmettelisi, että kuuden vuoden kuluttua enemmistö myytävistä gg-pyöristä olisi sähköistettyjä ja sähköistämättömistä haaveilisi enää muutaman menneisyyden ihanteista väkisin kiinni pitävän setämieshenkisen toisinajattelijan vähemmistö fillarifoorumilla.

Ps. Jos Pinarello on yrjis, niin poikkeaako se väristystä lukuunottamatta mitenkään oleellisesti esim. tästä?

Pps. Ja siis minähän tulen itse kuulumaan tuohon toisinajattelijoiden joukkoon ainakin niin kauan kuin fillari kulkee omin voimin edes jollain tapaa. Sen jälkeen kaikki mahdollinen tekninen apu on tervetullutta.

----------


## LJL

> Ps. Jos Pinarello on yrjis, niin poikkeaako se väristystä lukuunottamatta mitenkään oleellisesti esim. tästä?



Niin...  :Leveä hymy:  Ehkä ajan itsekin yrjiksellä. Mutta on Exploro silti hyvä pyörä, paras mitä ikinä olen omistanut. No okei, Rotwildin maasturi on itseasiassa myös erittäin hyvä, mutta molempi parempi  :Hymy:

----------


## MRe

> Ps. Jos Pinarello on yrjis, niin poikkeaako se väristystä lukuunottamatta mitenkään oleellisesti esim. tästä?



Sähköyliherkät saavat oireita jo pelkästä kuvasta...

----------


## stenu

> Mutta on Exploro silti hyvä pyörä, paras mitä ikinä olen omistanut.



Mutta silti et voi väittää, etteikö se sun duunimatkailu länsiväylän varren ikuisessa vastatuulessa olisi vieläkin tehokkaampaa Pinarellolla. Kuus vuotta sitten enemmistö pyöräilijöistä olisi pitänyt Exploron näköistä pyörää yrjiksenä. Ehkä kuuden vuoden päästä sähköpyöräily on ihan yhtä ok kuin Exploron näköiset pyörät tänään.

----------


## stenu

Joo mutta rehellisesti olen pahoillani, että toin sähköpyörät tähän keskusteluun....  :Hymy:   :Hymy:  Eli lopetetaan tähän.

Mitä suoratankkoisen gg-pyörän potentiaaliin tulee, niin nyt muutaman viikon Rollaattori-kokemuksella (unohdetaan tässä yhteydessä se, että se on fiksi) seuraavanlaisia huomioita:
-Putkelta ylämäkiin polkeminen tehostuu, kun on enemmän vipuvartta ja apinaote tuntuu ehkä myös paremmalta ylämäkeen runtatessa.
-Alamäkien ajaminen on hallittavampaa.
-Jarrujen tehokkuutta on täällä pidetty erityisen tärkeänä asiana ja suoratankoisessa pyörässä jarrutusote on tehokkaampi kuin droppitankopyörässä millään otteella. Vaihdoin TRP:n mini-V:n varastosta kaivetun cantin tilalle ja se yhdistettynä Saltin BMX-jarrukahvaan tuottaa tehokkaampaa jarruttamista kuin mitä saa aikaiseksi Force-hydroilla ja 140 mm levyllä (ainoa droppihydro, millä olen ajanut yhtään enemmän)
-Hengitys tehostuu, kun rintakehä on enemmän auki, kuten jäsen fob mainitsi. Vaikka Rollaattorin tanko ei ole kuin 60 cm leveä, eron huomaa.

Summa summarum, esim. Fiskars GG:n kaltaiseen gravel-kisaan, jossa ajetaan iso osa ajasta ajetaan joko ylä- tai alamäkeen, voisin hyvinkin kuvitella matalalla etupäällä varustetun ja suoratankoisen pyörän droppitankopyörää nopeammaksi.

----------


## LJL

> Mutta silti et voi väittää, etteikö se sun duunimatkailu länsiväylän varren ikuisessa vastatuulessa olisi vieläkin tehokkaampaa Pinarellolla. Kuus vuotta sitten enemmistä pyöräilijöistä olisi pitänyt Exploron näköistä pyörää yrjiksenä. Ehkä kuuden vuoden päästä sähköpyöräily on ihan yhtä ok kuin Exploron näköiset pyörät tänään.



Tämmöinen abstraktiotasoltaan kilometrien korkeudessa huiteleva relativismi, tai miksi sitä haluaakaan kutsua, valitettavasti alustavasti on  ikävystyttävää jo noin 5 sekunnin ajatuskulun jälkeen, joten tyydyn toteamaan, että varmasti näin on ehkä tai sitten ei. Mä vaan ajan milloin milläkin pyörällä, ilman että se olisi mikään manifesti tai liittyisi mitenkään kenenkään toisen pyöräilyihin nyt tai ennen, alustasta tai sen puutteesta riippumatta. Enemmistö tai vähemmistö markkinavoimien ahdistavassa puristuksessa saa olla rauhassa sitä mieltä mitä on  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

^ Niin sä saatat luulla, mutta olet luulossasi väärässä. Alitajunta on tietoista ajattelua voimallisempi motivaattori ja mielikuvamarkkinointi ja myös esim. sellaiset asiat kuten enemmistön mielipide, vaikuttaa voimallisimmin juuri sinne.

Et voi myöskään väittää, etteikö sähköpyöränegatiivinen (vähintään rivien välistä luettuna) kommentointisi tuossa ylempänä, olisi manifesti.

Pyörät jatkaa kehittymistään maailman taloudelliseen romahtamiseen asti se on varma. Mielenkiinnolla seuraan, missä vaiheessa kukin heittäytyy sen kelkan kyydistä pois. Jos heittäytyy. Mun tämänhetkiset preferenssit näyttäisi olevan sen noin kuusi vuotta evoluutiota perässä eikä siinäkään ole kyse manifestista, vaan omista mieltymyksistä, sekä tyylillistä että tiettyihin ominaisuuksiin liittyvistä. Gravan sähkövaihteistamisideastakin olen luopumassa hetken aikaa sitä mielessä pyöriteltyäni. Elämä on nykyään niin kokonaisvaltaisesti sähkön ja digitalisaation hallitsemaa, että pidän polkupyöräni mieluummin analogisina. Toimii tehokkaammin arjen irtiottona mulla niin.

----------


## LJL

> Niin sä saatat luulla, mutta olet luulossasi väärässä.



Vaaaarmasti!  :Leveä hymy:  Ja Einiä siteeratakseni olen myöskin neitsyt.

----------


## MRe

> Summa summarum, esim. Fiskars GG:n kaltaiseen gravel-kisaan, jossa ajetaan iso osa ajasta ajetaan joko ylä- tai alamäkeen, voisin hyvinkin kuvitella matalalla etupäällä varustetun ja suoratankoisen pyörän droppitankopyörää nopeammaksi.



Melko todennäköisesti juuri näin. Sen mitä aerodynamiikassa mahdollisesti häviää, voittaa siinä että alamäkiin uskaltaa tykittää kovempaa ja jarruttamisessa pysyy kontrolli, jolloin voi ajaa mutkiin myös vauhdikkaammin.

Niin kuin olen joskus kirjoittanut, niin en päässyt aikanaan CC:llä, enkä nyt ole päässyt gravelilla merkittävästi kovempaa keskarilla mitattuna kuin mun 29'erilla, jossa suora tanko ja 2.2" renkaat jollain kolmen kilon paineilla. Varmasti tämä ei ole yleispätevä ja eroja alkaisi syntymään siellä reilusti yli 30 km/h nopeuksissa, mutta kun niihin en pääse, niin eipä tuosta iloakaan tule nopeusmielessä. Muuten taas gravelilla ajo on esim. Keskuspuiston tai Vantaanjoen varren reiteillä nautinnollisempaa kuin suoratangolla.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Velominatin säännöt ovat vähän niin kuin Vatikaanin kirkolliskokouksen ja paavin hyväksymät dekreetit: ei niillä ole minkäänlaista merkitystä valtaosalle kristityistä eikä ihan aina katolilaisillekaan sitä merkitystä minkä ulkopuoliset saattavat luulla niillä olevan.  Ja sen UCI:n voit laittaa säännöstöineen takaisin housuihisi tai mistä otitkin.



Hetkinen, uhmaako joku Velominatin sääntöjä?  :Hymy:   UCI säännöt on yhtä tyhjän kanssa, mutta Herra Isä sentään, mutta pitäähän nyt joku roti sorallakin olla.  :Vink:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tuo suoratankonen on vaan laiha maasturi.



Mutta pirun hienon näköinen.   :Hymy:

----------


## misopa

Oma yrjis sai uudet kiekot alleen. 1460g painoi setti ilman venttiilejä ja teippejä suoraan paketista. Kyseessä siis LB:n WR38:t. Tuohon kokoluokkaan ihan ok lukema. Revoltin paino putosi nyt 8,23 kiloon polkimien kanssa. Saattaa olla, että menee lähiaikoina alle kasin, kun voimansiirto muuttuu 1x11 muotoon. Toteutus tapahtuu 11-40 XTR:n pakalla ja 46t Garbarukin ovaalilla, kahvat vaihtunee Ultegran 8070 Di2 versioiksi ja takavaihtajaksi RX805. Laitetaan nyt vielä kuva nykytilanteesta, tosin väärältä puolelta  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

^ Ei ollenkaan yrjistä!! Mitkä navat? Tuon painoiset aerokiekot täytyy kyllä itsekin hommata jossain vaiheessa, että läähäti-lääh vaan

----------


## plr

Revoltin värimaailma on erittäin onnistunut. Erityisesti renkaiden kylkien väritys sopii poikkeuksellisen hyvin kokonaisuuteen, mielestäni super nice! Jos laitat GCN:n arvosteltavaksi, niin super niceen pitää olla voimansiirron puolelta kuvattu tai tulee vain nice tähän malliin: https://youtu.be/PGvH8b6FSz4?t=981

----------


## Teemu H

> ^Olen ostanut Signaturesta Tampereelta. Pääsen nyt italialaisten pyynnöstä toteuttamaan elokuvataidetta



Paskoja satulatolppia siellä 3T:n tehtailla tehdään, vaikkakin hienoja pyöriä. Eivät ole vaivautuneet kuukaudessa vastaamaan, tai en tiedä minne se vastaus on mennyt. Ehkä minussa ei ollut tarpeeksi Federico Fellinin ainesta  :Irvistys: 

Lievää eturauhasen puudutusta aiheutuu, kun satula vaihtaa asentoa jokaisessa rotvallin reunassa ja routakuopassa. Onneksi tuo saatananmoinen narina poistui, kun etsiskelin syytä ruuveja kiristelemällä. Lopulta viimeiseksi sitten tein kerralla monta asiaa; vaihdoin polkimet toisiin (XTR --> XT  :Irvistys:  ), käytin kammet irti, putsasin satulatolpan ja rungon kiinnitystä ja pari muutakin juttua. Narina ei siis liittynyt satulaan, mutta nyt en sitten tiedä, mistä näista se johtui, p**kele!

Huomenna meinasin silti jonkun reilun satkun gravelin heittää Veloviewer-ruutuja hakiessa, onneksi on jo lapsiluku täynnä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Vaihdoin TRP:n mini-V:n varastosta kaivetun cantin tilalle ja se yhdistettynä Saltin BMX-jarrukahvaan tuottaa tehokkaampaa jarruttamista kuin mitä saa aikaiseksi Force-hydroilla ja 140 mm levyllä (ainoa droppihydro, millä olen ajanut yhtään enemmän)



Tätä väitettä en kyllä ihan osta, ainakaan sateella. Itselläni on kahdessa pyörässä Forcen hydrojarrut, toiset 140mm ja toiset 160mm levyllä. Pysähtyvät aivan varmasti tehokkaammin kuin yhdetkään vannejarrut, vaikka on droppitanko. Ettei nyt vaan olisi vähän näitä vanhan miehen höpinöitä, kun omassa pyörässä sattuu tuollainen vannejarru olemaan  :Hymy:  Ei autoissakaan ole enää puurenkaita, koska ne on aivan paskat kumisiin verrattuna.

----------


## paaton

> Tätä väitettä en kyllä ihan osta, ainakaan sateella. Itselläni on kahdessa pyörässä Forcen hydrojarrut, toiset 140mm ja toiset 160mm levyllä. Pysähtyvät aivan varmasti tehokkaammin kuin yhdetkään vannejarrut, vaikka on droppitanko. Ettei nyt vaan olisi vähän näitä vanhan miehen höpinöitä, kun omassa pyörässä sattuu tuollainen vannejarru olemaan  Ei autoissakaan ole enää puurenkaita, koska ne on aivan paskat kumisiin verrattuna.



Kyllähän nestejarrutkin voivat olla kohtuu surkeat, kun alle laittaa oikein vanhat ja kiillottuneet levyt. Ruiskii vähän öljyä vielä paloihin.
Noita kun vertaa parhaisiin vannejarruihin kuivalla kelillä, niin uskon tehon olevan aika tasoissa.

----------


## paaton

> Paskoja satulatolppia siellä 3T:n tehtailla tehdään,



Jääkö tuo rikkonainen tolppa itselle, jahka saat uuden takuuseen? Minä varmaan irrottelisin tuon nitkuvan kumikikkareen pois ja tekisin sisään alumiinista uuden klampin. Sekoaisi pää, jos satula ei pysy aloillaan.

----------


## Divi

> Suorat gg-dedikoidut tangot on luvattu vasta kaudelle 2022.



Pakko postata oma karveliraideri  :Leveä hymy: 

- Tunturi Akseli, en osaa sanoa miltä vuodelta... kuuminta hottia oleva slacki 69 asteen keulakulma kuitenkin, ja tietty terästä...
- Flatbar, lock-on gripit
- Napajarru ja 3 vaihdetta
- Spessun Trigger Pro 700c37 nyt alla, takana ollut 29x2.0" Fast track ja keulassa 29x2.1" Ground control!
- Full suspension jakkara, oisko 250mm leveä(?)
- DT kehät, e-bike certified, olikohan kympin kpl. Pinnat taisi olla kalliimmat.

----------


## misopa

> ^ Ei ollenkaan yrjistä!! Mitkä navat? Tuon painoiset aerokiekot täytyy kyllä itsekin hommata jossain vaiheessa, että läähäti-lääh vaan



No hyvä ettei leksa lentänyt  :Hymy: 

Navat ovat ehtaa Made in Taiwan tuotantoa, eli Novatec D411SB / D412SB. Olivat tässä tapauksessa keveimmät vaihtoehdot sekä lompakon suojelemisen, että setin yhteispainon kannalta. Joo, Chris Kingin R45D:t olisin halunnut ja tyydyttäisivät vaativampaakin napa-connoisseuria vaikka ovatkin hiukan painavammat, mutta se hinta. Nyt ei  vaan voinut millään perustella niitä tähän projektiin.

Mutta nuo kiekot ovat kyllä erittäin hyvää työnlaatua kaikkinensa. Jälki on kyllä viimeisen päälle kaunista noissa kehissä. Ja lupaavat noille 5 vuoden takuunkin vielä. No, aika näyttää miten rullaa, mutta eka lenkki takana ja hyvälle vaikuttaa tuo kasvaneen leveyden myötä tullut tilavuus. Taikamattofiilistä tuli jälleen napsu tai kaksi lisää.

----------


## Pexi

> Pakko postata oma karveliraideri



Selkeesti enempi maantiepyörä kuin graveli. Vahva potentiaali TT-aeropyöräksi myös. Ruosteen punaama steel-is-real satulatolppa ei mun mielestä riitä gravel kategoriaan pääsemiseksi, vaikka halu olisi kovakin.

----------


## stenu

> Tätä väitettä en kyllä ihan osta, ainakaan sateella. Itselläni on kahdessa pyörässä Forcen hydrojarrut, toiset 140mm ja toiset 160mm levyllä. Pysähtyvät aivan varmasti tehokkaammin kuin yhdetkään vannejarrut, vaikka on droppitanko. Ettei nyt vaan olisi vähän näitä vanhan miehen höpinöitä, kun omassa pyörässä sattuu tuollainen vannejarru olemaan  Ei autoissakaan ole enää puurenkaita, koska ne on aivan paskat kumisiin verrattuna.



Tervetuloa kokeilemaan. Sadesäästä en puhunut, enkä osaa sanoa, kun en ole sateessa droppilevyillä ajanut. Puurengasanalogia ei mielestäni toimi, mutta jos sinä koet siten, niin sittenpä on erinomaisen mukavaa, että sinun pyörissäsi ei ole vannejarruja. Meillä on myös aika monta levyjarrullista pyörää, eli kyllä minustakin niillekin on paikkansa ja tiedostan hyvin, missä tilanteissa ne on vannejarruja parempia.

Ps. Mitä "vanhan miehen höpinöihin" tulee, niin ehkäpä näillä kilometreillä osaa jo mitoittaa pyörän jarrutarpeen sen käytön mukaan. Ei mulla esimerkiksi ole XC-maasturissakaan mitään nelimäntäisiä trailijarruja, vaikka olisivathan ne toki _tehokkaammat_ kuin kaksimäntäiset Hopet. Mitä enemmän tässä kilsoja vielä kertyy, niin sitä hitaampaa noi pyörät kulkee joka tapauksessa, joten yhtään nykyistä tehokkaampien jarrujen kanssa menis luultavasti vaan helmiä sioille.  :Vink:

----------


## Mohkku

Ehkä tuon levy vs vannejarruasian voisi tiivistää hedelmättömän paremmuusvertailun sijaan niin, että valitsee sen, mikä on riittävän hyvä. Itselläni on levyt, koska haluan huolettomat jarrut ympärivuotiseen käyttöön. Kokemukset vannejarruista ja kuravedestä ohjaa tuohon suuntaan. Toisaalta en haikaile mekaanisten tilalle hydraulisia, koska hydraulisten tunnokkuudesta ja kevytkäyttöisyydestä huolimatta nykyiset mekaaniset pysäyttää pyörän ongelmitta. Toki maasturissa on hydrauliset levyt, mutten pyörää sen takia valinnut.

MRen pohdinnassa keskinopeudesta olen samaa mieltä. Fiilis on tärkeämpi kuin kello.Ja kun minun ajoistani suuri osa tulee gravelpyörälläkin asvaltilta (väärin ajettu?), silläkin on osansa pyörävalintaan ja sen hienosäätöön. Mutta jos Fiskarsissa ajetaan kellon kanssa, mikään tuskin estää lähtemästä reitille hybridillä. Ehkä jonain päivänä tuon termin lataus ei ole niin negatiivinen kuin nyt

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Mitä "vanhan miehen höpinöihin" tulee, niin ehkäpä näillä kilometreillä osaa jo mitoittaa pyörän jarrutarpeen sen käytön mukaan. Ei mulla esimerkiksi ole XC-maasturissakaan mitään nelimäntäisiä trailijarruja, vaikka olisivathan ne toki _tehokkaammat_ kuin kaksimäntäiset Hopet. Mitä enemmän tässä kilsoja vielä kertyy, niin sitä hitaampaa noi pyörät kulkee joka tapauksessa, joten yhtään nykyistä tehokkaampien jarrujen kanssa menis luultavasti vaan helmiä sioille.



Käytön mukaanhan ne jarrut on hyvä valita, joten tässä ollaan samaa mieltä. Silti uskallan olla eri mieltä siitä, että yksikään normaalisti toimiva vannejarru on pysäytysteholtaan yhtä tehokas kuin normaalisti toimiva forcen hydrolevari. Vaikka olenkin nuori vielä, niin olen minäkin ajanut kymmeniä tuhansia kilometrejä sekä vannejarruilla, että levyjarruilla, joten niiden tehot on aika hyvin tiedossa. On minullakin maantiepyörässä vannejarrut vielä, koska ne riittää omiin ajoihini täysin, mutta en kyllä ikinä saisi sitä pysähtymään yhtä tehokkaasti tarpeen niin vaatiessa, kuin saisin hydraulisilla levyjarruilla varustetun pyörän. Ei se varmaan ole ihan sattumaa, että levyjarrut yleistyvät maantiepyörissäkin, vaan kyllä se perustuu ihan tutkimusdataan jotka tukevat levyjarrujen parempaa jarrutustehoa. Tästä on turha väitellä, koska tämä ei ole mielipideasia ja siksi jätänkin keskustelun omalta osaltani tähän  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Käytön mukaanhan ne jarrut on hyvä valita, joten tässä ollaan samaa mieltä. Silti uskallan olla eri mieltä siitä, että yksikään normaalisti toimiva vannejarru on pysäytysteholtaan yhtä tehokas kuin normaalisti toimiva forcen hydrolevari. Vaikka olenkin nuori vielä, niin olen minäkin ajanut kymmeniä tuhansia kilometrejä sekä vannejarruilla, että levyjarruilla, joten niiden tehot on aika hyvin tiedossa. On minullakin maantiepyörässä vannejarrut vielä, koska ne riittää omiin ajoihini täysin, mutta en kyllä ikinä saisi sitä pysähtymään yhtä tehokkaasti tarpeen niin vaatiessa, kuin saisin hydraulisilla levyjarruilla varustetun pyörän. Ei se varmaan ole ihan sattumaa, että levyjarrut yleistyvät maantiepyörissäkin, vaan kyllä se perustuu ihan tutkimusdataan jotka tukevat levyjarrujen parempaa jarrutustehoa. Tästä on turha väitellä, koska tämä ei ole mielipideasia ja siksi jätänkin keskustelun omalta osaltani tähän



Vannejarrujakin on monelaisia, joten se, että olet ajanut tuhansia kilometreja jollain vannejarrullisella pyörällä, ei kerro sinulle, miten tuo kyseinen bmx-kahva suorassa tangossa + TRP mini-V -yhdistelmä jarruttaa. Siksi sanoin, että olet tervetullut kokeilemaan. Onhan se mahdollista, että Pauluksen SwissCrossin Forceissa on jotain vikaa, mutta ottaen huomioon, että herra on ammattimainen pyörämekaanikko, en jaksaisi uskoa. Meidän nuoremman neidin Orbea Terrassa taitaa olla hydro-Ultegrat ja sponssi-BMC:ssä on ainakin, joten pitääpä testata niitäkin jossain välissä.

Jos et saa maantiepyörästäsi renkaita lukkoon, on siinä joko huonot jarrut, huonot jarrupalat tai huonot vanteet. Jos saat, on pysähtyminen kiinni renkaiden pidosta eikä jarrujen tehosta. Levyjarrujen yleistymiseen maantiepyörissä on monta muutakin syytä kuin faktinen jarruteho ja vähäisin niistä ei ole mielikuvat ja markkinointi.

Jarrukeskustelu voidaan minunkin puolestani lopettaa tähän  :Hymy: 

Ps. Misopan Gigantti on ihan hieno, vaikka näyttääkin harvinaisen muoviselta, mutta hämmästyttävän vähäinen on täysmuovisen yrjiksen ja lähes kokometallisen #bringbacktheelegance-tyylisen luddiittipyörän välinen melko tarkkaan kilon painoero eli siinä suhteessa on tapahtunut aika vähän evoluutiota  :Vink:  (Ja erinomainen satulavalinta!)

----------


## paaton

> Jos et saa maantiepyörästäsi renkaita lukkoon, niin siinä on joko huonot jarrut, huonot jarrupalat tai huonot vanteet. Jos saat, on pysähtyminen kiinni renkaiden pidosta eikä jarrujen tehosta. Levyjarrujen yleistymiseen maantiepyörissä on monta muutakin syytä kuin faktinen jarruteho ja vähin ei ole mielikuvat ja markkinointi.



Minä olen kyllä käsittänyt, ettei tuo olisi paras tapa pysäyttää pyörää. 

Tästähän se ero juurikin tulee maantielläkin. Levyjarruilla voi oikeasti jarruttaa hyvällä tuntumalla.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Hittoako vänkäätte taas. Eikö se ole tullut jos selväksi, että

- Vannejarrut on parhaat
- Teräsrunko on paras
- Niiden yhdistelmä on voittamaton

Jos ei tätä tajua on markkinavoimien aivopesemä idiootti. LJL:kin voi työntää sen kuituromunsa Lauttasaaren sillalta alas. Ehkä siinä olisi edes yksi hyvä ominaisuus ja se kelluisi.

----------


## stenu

^ noin en ole väittänyt missään vaiheessa eli ihan tarpeetonta provoamista.

Nykyinen setuppi on minulle mieluisampi ja niin pitkään kuin en häviä kaikille itseäni nuoremmille Hel CX:ssä tai satunnaisissa gg-kisoissa on se minulle myös riittävän nopea ja riittävän nopeasti pysähtyvä. Jos sinulla on eriävä mielipide siitä, millainen on paras pyörä minulle, on sinulla tietenkin täysi oikeus mielipiteeseesi.

@paaton joo, mutta suoratankojarruesimerkissä, josta tämä loputon vääntö taas alkoi, puhuin ainoastaan jarrun tehosta.

Toisaalta ei hyvienkään levyjarrujen tuntuma ole mitenkään ylivertainen hyviin vannejarruihin verrattuna. Aika moni täällä ei ole koskaan edes kokeillut ajaa sanotaan vaikkapa nyt sitten Paulin Minimotoilla varustettua vannejarru-gg-pyörää ja ainoa vertailukohta on jotkut perus-cantileverit. Jos ne yhdistää vielä johonkin peruskiekkojen perusvanteisiin, on tuntumassa todellakin eroa. Minimotojen kanssa erot korostuu merkittävästi vasta joissain ääriolosuhteissa ja ihan riittävän hallittuja mun jarrutukset on mutakrosseissakin. Isompi ongelma on se, että mini-V kerää tarpeettoman paljon mutaa, muttta se on mulle pienempi ongelma kuin se, että teräspyörä levyjarruilla on mun makuun turhan painava yhdistelmä krossikisoihin. Tilasin just eilen Whiskyn kuitukeulan Gravaan, niin sen paino krossiajokunnossa xtr-ankkuripedaaleillakin tippuu alle ysin. Gravelit ajalen luultavasti jatkossakin teräskeulalla, koska se on oletusarvoisesti mukavampi, mutta katsotaan, kun olen Whiskyn saanut ja vähän aikaa sillä ajellut.

Oikeesti tarpeeton ostos toikin todellisuudessa oli, mutta aattelin, että hommaan sellasen nyt, kun noita ei-ylikokoisia 47 mm raken kuitukeuloja vielä jostain saa. Enve lopetti omansa valmistamisen jo muutama vuosi sitten ja tuskin Whiskykään kovin pitkään noita valmistaa.

Ja nyt todellakin lopetan tähän. Nähdäänkö viivalla tänään?

----------


## Mohkku

No 7 cx cyclocross disc straight-haarukka 483 g. Tuolla lähtisi luultavasti n. 600-700 g painosta pois. Rengastila kuitenkin vaatimaton 38 mm ja lokarilla luultavasti vielä vähemmän, joten onneksi ei tule houkutusta tuota hankkia. Ei siinä kyllä mitään järkeäkään siviilikäytössä olisi, kun ihan halpa ei tuo edes ole.

Joskus on kyllä tullut tarjontaa katseltua ja noilla spekseillä ei taida parempaa (pykälää isommalla rengastilalla) olla tarjolla. Korkeintaan jotain brittien teräshalpiksia, mutta ne ei nyt kuulu tähän keskusteluun. Sinänsä kuitenkin yllättävää, kun muuten pyörien osien tarjontaa on ähkyyn saakka.

----------


## arctic biker

Minusta Stenu on kirjoittanut aivan asiaa. Pitääpä ens viikolla kun omashoidettavani pääsee maanantaina muuanne viikoksi ja mun on pakon kautta ti/ke oltava mökillä niin tehdä hyvin subjektiivinen testi. Ultegrakahvoilla on sekä Opiumissa Shimanon keskihintaiset MiniV:t  että Crosscheck rahtiruunassa Avid BB7. Pace Chickenissä Forcen nestelevarit.
Luulen että Force on selkeä voittaja mutta kakkostilasta tiijä. Minimotot on mulle aivan oudot.

----------


## hitlike

> Tätä väitettä en kyllä ihan osta, ainakaan sateella. Itselläni on kahdessa pyörässä Forcen hydrojarrut, toiset 140mm ja toiset 160mm levyllä. Pysähtyvät aivan varmasti tehokkaammin kuin yhdetkään vannejarrut, vaikka on droppitanko. Ettei nyt vaan olisi vähän näitä vanhan miehen höpinöitä, kun omassa pyörässä sattuu tuollainen vannejarru olemaan  Ei autoissakaan ole enää puurenkaita, koska ne on aivan paskat kumisiin verrattuna.



Hyvä ja hyvin säädetty vannejarru pysäyttää kyllä pirun hyvin. Periaatteessahan vannejarru kuin levyjarru jättimäisellä levyllä, ja eihän mikään vaikuta levyjarrunkaan jarrutustehoon niin radikaalisti kuin jarrylevyn mitan kasvatus. Ei noissa perus 2-mäntäisissä nestemaantiejarruissa pikkuisilla 140-160mm levyillä mikään radikaali jarruteho vrt hyvät ja kuivat vannejarrut. Jos aletaan verrata johonkin 200+mm levyllisiin 4+ mäntäisiin DH jarruihin niin eroa alkaa varmaan olemaan.

----------


## arctic biker

hitlike on asian ytimessä, mun Radon Jealousissa on edessä nelimäntäinen Magura 180mm levyllä, tehoa ja tuntumaa piisaa... Ja ihan hyvin pärjännyt maantiepyörän Shimano 6800 kahva+Sram Rival vannejarruilla.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> ^ noin en ole väittänyt missään vaiheessa eli ihan tarpeetonta provoamista.



Eihän tuossa kirjoituksessa sinua mainittu mitenkään. Se koira...

----------


## LJL

Jankkaamisen asemesta laitetaan aito yrjiskuva Explorosta, johon iskin tänään alle maastokiekot Contin cyclocross-renkailla (eivät muuten toimi tubelessina, eivät lähellekään, joten aion heittää ne mereen). Paino tippui ilahduttavasti 8,3kg. Ainut ettei voi ajaa kun kilometrin aikana piti kolmesti pumpata.

Saa vapaasti lokeroida olemassa oleviin genreihin tai keksiä uuden - itse ehdotan yrjistä:



Alkoi muuten aerokiekot 40mm kumeilla yhtäkkiä näyttää todella hyvältä  :Leveä hymy:  Tuolla ei oikein kehtaa lähteä edes HeleCX:ään, vaikka haaste on heitetty ilmoille jo monta sivua takaperin...

----------


## stenu

OT: 



> HeleCX:ään



Terveisiä Sherwoodista! Odotettua vähemmän oli mutaa eilisellä radalla. Setämiestasooni nähden ihan hyvä kauden avaus. 20 oli minua parempia, 21 huonompia (Cat. 2). Jarruilla ei ratkottu eilisiäkään sijoituksia ja pienimpiäkään ongelmia jarrujen pidon tai potentiaalisen pidottomuuden suhteen ei ollut. Yhtäaikaa ihanaa ja ihanan kamalaa oli taas. Krossiskene kasvaa ja kehittyy. Yhteensä 154 kuskia oli eilen mukana, Kahvelo paikalla tietenkin belgialaisine vohveleineen ja Pyöräliike Lundbergin ständillä esillä mm. titaanista kaikki tiet -henkistä seikkailupyörää. Kiva, että on syksy taas!

----------


## fob

Pitkällä lenkillä on mukava poiketa soralle. Schwalbe Marathon Dureme DD on kelpo yleisrengas.

----------


## JackOja

Mainiosti toimii tuo Leonardin mutkanpoistokäikäle.



Sunracen kasettikin toimii kokoonpanossa vaikka enimmäkseen muuta on sanottu.

Sen sijaan ketju rämisee tuolla Forcen CX1 -vaihtajalla paljon enemmän kuin Force22 -maantievaihtajalla (jolla ei juurikaan rämissyt). Mitä teen väärin? Kohta vaihdan takaisin kun on melkein 100g kevyempikin.

----------


## LJL

^ Ns. kiinalaisen vaikutuksen välttämiseksi kehoitetaan irrottamaan turkoosi tarra vaihtajasta

----------


## JackOja

^onks se tarra?! Enpäs tullut ajatelleeksikaan, ihmettelin kyllä miksi pitää olla tuota väriä  :Hymy: 

EDIT: poistettu

----------


## LJL

> poistettu



Braaa, sanottiin armeijassa (myös tapauksissa joissa kukaan ei varsinaisesti ollut tehnyt mitään hyvin)

----------


## JackOja

> No 7 cx cyclocross disc straight-haarukka 483 g. Tuolla lähtisi luultavasti n. 600-700 g painosta pois. Rengastila kuitenkin vaatimaton 38 mm ja lokarilla luultavasti vielä vähemmän, joten onneksi ei tule houkutusta tuota hankkia. Ei siinä kyllä mitään järkeäkään siviilikäytössä olisi, kun ihan halpa ei tuo edes ole.
> 
> Joskus on kyllä tullut tarjontaa katseltua ja noilla spekseillä ei taida parempaa (pykälää isommalla rengastilalla) olla tarjolla. Korkeintaan jotain brittien teräshalpiksia, mutta ne ei nyt kuulu tähän keskusteluun. Sinänsä kuitenkin yllättävää, kun muuten pyörien osien tarjontaa on ähkyyn saakka.



Riittäisikö sulle 400-500g painosta pois? Mulla sattui juuri jäämään ylimääräiseksi Lynskey Endurance haarukka, hiilaria mut kaulaputki alua. Lähtee torille lähipäivinä ja satkulla ajattelin, että vaihtaa omistajaa. Vajaa 50-millinen kumi mahtuu ja lokarireiätkin olis.

----------


## Pexi

> Mainiosti toimii tuo Leonardin mutkanpoistokäikäle.



Hitsin hitsi. Sun sissimarkkinointi on liian voimakasta. Laitoin R2:lle jo taannoin tilauksen tuosta setupista, mutta se koko tilaus on holdissa, kun erehdyin samalla tilaamaan jotain kevennystavaraa, jota ei ollut varastossa. Mutta on kyllä toimivan näköinen setuppi. 

Vastapuolella taitaa kuvassa kurkkia KCNC:n kevennyslevyt... millaisen arvosanan antaisit niille?

----------


## Mohkku

> Riittäisikö sulle 400-500g painosta pois? Mulla sattui juuri jäämään ylimääräiseksi Lynskey Endurance haarukka, hiilaria mut kaulaputki alua. Lähtee torille lähipäivinä ja satkulla ajattelin, että vaihtaa omistajaa. Vajaa 50-millinen kumi mahtuu ja lokarireiätkin olis.



tori.fi, fillaritori.com vai joku muu tori?

----------


## JackOja

> Vastapuolella taitaa kuvassa kurkkia KCNC:n kevennyslevyt... millaisen arvosanan antaisit niille?



Juuri ne. Aluksi tuntui, ettei kovin kivaasti fillari pysähdy. Muistelin sen yhden turkulaisen kirjoittaneenkin foorumille ainakin 1500 viestiä jarrujen olevan vauhdin surma... mutta lopulta tarpeeksi sisäänajettuani alkoi toimia hyvin. Ilman abs-vaikutelmaa.






> tori.fi, fillaritori.com vai joku muu tori?



Fillaritori tietty. Mut jos kiinnostaa laita yv. Toi mennee nopeasti. Alle 640g. Kaulaputki pitääkin mitata (EDIT: 255mm) ja fotoja ottaa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Vastapuolella taitaa kuvassa kurkkia KCNC:n kevennyslevyt... millaisen arvosanan antaisit niille?



Kuten kuvasta näkyy, on levyn pinnassa isoja aukkoja. Lisäksi se jarrupalalle tarkoittettu osa on korkeampi kuin osa moderneista jarrupaloista. Esim. Magura MT8 aiheutti sietämätöntä nylpytystä ja repivää tuntumaa, kun palat sukelteli noihin kevennysaukkoihin. Sattumalta toisen pyörän vanhempien jarrujen palat (Magua Marta) on isommat ja kattaa sopivasti levyn koko jarrupinnan. Toiminta näillä on ensiluokkaista ja tuntuu, että vesi-kurakin haittaa tavallista vähemmän.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Kuten kuvasta näkyy, on levyn pinnassa isoja aukkoja. Lisäksi se jarrupalalle tarkoittettu osa on korkeampi kuin osa moderneista jarrupaloista. Esim. Magura MT8 aiheutti sietämätöntä nylpytystä ja repivää tuntumaa, kun palat sukelteli noihin kevennysaukkoihin. Sattumalta toisen pyörän vanhempien jarrujen palat (Magua Marta) on isommat ja kattaa sopivasti levyn koko jarrupinnan. Toiminta näillä on ensiluokkaista ja tuntuu, että vesi-kurakin haittaa tavallista vähemmän.



Apua. Muistan kun ostin noi KCNC:n levyt keventelypäissäni. Ikinä ei oo jarrupalat kuluneet niin nopeasti kuin niiden kanssa. Tai siis...ne oli kuin raastimet shimanon orkkispalojen juustolle. Lähtivät aika hiton hätäseen pois pyörästä. En edes muista möinkö eteenpäin vai nakkasinko suoraan metallinkierrätykseen.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^Lisäyksenä vielä, että 180 mm levyssä kolot on merkittävästi isompia kuin 160 mm levyssä ja toiminta vielä raastavampaa.

----------


## hitlike

Yllämainittua nytkähtelevää jarrutusta aiheutti itselläkin kun crossarissa oli ne Shimanon IceTech tjsp jarrulevyt joissa isoja kolmion muotoisia reikiä yhdistettynä Rival nestejarruun. Vaihto SRAM:n levyihin joissa reiät nakin muotoisia eli ohuita ja matalia niin heti loppui ongelmat. Levyissä saa olla tarkkana mitä valkitsee kun kaikki jarrut ja levyt ei sovi yhteen. Tuollakin ensiksimainitulla järkyllä kombolla oli edellinen omistaja ajanut vuoden tyytyväisenä.

----------


## paaton

Lueskelin eilen palojen valinnasta. Isoreikäiset levyt vaativat kovemmat palat. Pehmeät orgaaniset ei toimi noiden kanssa

----------


## MRe

^^Olenkin ihmetellyt, mistä se nykiminen johtuu. Selvisi sekin. Jostain olen saanut sen tuurilla pois kun olen vaihtanut palat. Nyt edelleen MT7 nykii ja kokeiltu useampiakin paloja ja eri levyjä. Voisiko johtua siitä, kun siinä on nelimäntäisessä joka männälle omat palat, eli neljä palaa per jarru.

----------


## stenu

Velosportin omistajanvaihdosvarastotyhjennysalessa olis nyt oikean kokoinen SuperX Force järkihintaan. Jotta en haksahda, niin sanokaa mulle, että se bb30 naksuu teräsmiehen pään halki ja että noi nykyiset vie kuitenkin fiilispohjalta voiton. (Unohdin sen edellisen Saksan kaupan tarjoaman, koska en olisi kehdannut viedä sitä suomalaisen kauppiaan riesaksi potentiaalisine naksuntoineen, mutta jos olisikin ostettu suomalaiselta......)

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Eikö cyclocrossille ja cyclocrossareille ole ihan omakin ketju?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> bb30 naksuu



BMC CX01 keskiö kesti reilut 3 vuotta ja vähän vajaa 8600km sekalaista ajoa ympäri vuoden, joten en pressfitin takia jättäisi yhtäkään pyörää ostamatta.

----------


## stenu

> Eikö cyclocrossille ja cyclocrossareille ole ihan omakin ketju?



Pitäiskö sun vaihtaa vähemmän kiristävään kypärään? On se nyt ihme, jos tähän ketjuun ei kelpaa pyörä, jota valmistaja kuvailee näin:

*Gravel Smasher*                                              The unmatched traction, huge mud clearance, and  confident "charge-any-line" handling of the ultimate 'cross race  machine, equipped for full-tilt gravel and fire-road smashing.

----------


## Teemu H

SuperX oli minulla yhtenä Exploron vaihtoehtona. 
-Syö vain 40 mm kumia, takakiekko "dished" (eli ongelmia)
-Hieno väri
-Oli silloin kalliimpi

----------


## stenu

> BMC CX01 keskiö kesti reilut 3 vuotta ja vähän vajaa 8600km sekalaista ajoa ympäri vuoden, joten en pressfitin takia jättäisi yhtäkään pyörää ostamatta.



Juu eikä mua haittaa se, vaikka keskiötä joutuisi uusimaankin ajoittain. Mutta naksuttelut ei nappaa yhtään. Silloin, kun meidän Emma ajoi Focus-leideissä, oli meillä useampikin bb30-kuitupyörä ja en muista niiden kanssa olleen ongelmia, mutta ne pyörät meni aina kauden jälkeen myyntiin eli ei välttämättä kerro koko totuutta. Toisaalta muistan myös yhdeltä lenkiltä, kuinka Ahlroosin Focus-maasturi piti ihan karseeta narinaa.

Lähinnä se epäilyttää, että kun noista selkeästi on huonojakin kokemuksia, niin jos käy huono tuuri ja osuu naksuva yksilö kohdalle ja sitä ei saada hiljenemään, niin onkohan se vika vai ominaisuus? Voiko vaatia kaupan purkua, sillä perusteella, että keksiö naksuu, jos sitä ei huollossa saada hiljenemään? En ole ostanut kokonaista pyörää itselleni ehkä vuoden 2004 jälkeen, joten ei oikein ole käsitystä siitä, miten takuuhommat toimii.

Tämä oli Radavistin Topstone (sama 83 mm keskiö kuin SuperX:ssä) reviewssä: "_One other small qualm is the noisy bottom bracket, which manifested itself in the form of a rotational click. You know the kind. Just when you settle in on a long climb, a click occurs at the same spot on the rotation, like an unwelcomed metronome. It did this right out of the box and nothing I did was able to fix the issue. Keep in mind, we’re in a very dry and dusty place and no water touched the bottom bracket."

_Muuten SuperX:ssä olisi melkolailla hyvin asiat kohdalleen ja sellainen geometria, että saattaisin viihtyäkin sen päällä. "Dished" takakiekko ei ole mulle ongelma, koska ei ole mikään vaiva dishata muutamaa milliä mitä tahansa kiekkoa ja mulla ei ole tarve käyttää samoja kiekkoja toisessa pyörässä, joten dishaus ei ole ongelma senkään suhteen.

Olen katsellut myös Stigmata CC:tä (vanhempi versio). Niitäkin löytyisi nyt ihan järkevään hintaan, mutta niissä on sama juttu keskiön kanssa ja korkeampana ja lyhyempänä myös mulle huonompi geo.

----------


## misopa

SuperX oli myös itselläni vaihtoehtona kun gravelia katselin. Onhan tuolla voitettu DK200 viime vuonna, joten varmasti käypänen peli graveliin. Ja näyttää myös 44mm kumikin mahtuvan 21id kehällä.

https://youtu.be/bJxrxIcplvM

----------


## JohannesP

Enpä ole nykyisten cc/gravel pyörien hintoja tarkkaillut, mutta eikös tuollaisella 3200€ saisi jo aika hyvällä skaalalla muitakin kuitupyöriä Forcen osilla? Tietenkin ongelmana on löytää sit se itselleen sopiva pyörä, mutta kannattaako haluamisen ilosta tyytyä kompromissiin laadun suhteen?  :Leveä hymy: 

Itse haluaisin kolmella tonnilla ainoastaan hyvää suunnittelua ja valmistusta enkä pelata rulettia saanko hyvän vai huonon. Ei nuo Cannondalet keskiöongelmat kuitenkaan kovin harvinaisia ole, mutta eri keskiöillä näistäkin voi tietysti päästä eroon.

----------


## stenu

Joo totta. Toi Velosportin Cannari olis vaan ollut nyt sopivasti tyrkyllä ja kun ei ihan  varsinaisesti perusteltavissa olevaa tarvetta ole, niin kovin paljoa en jaksaisi käyttää aikaa speksaamiseen. Syyt, miksi Cannaria olen katsellut  aikaisemminkin, on kevyt ja kaiketi laadukas(?) runko, ohutputkinen ja  joustavaksi todettu takahaarukka ja myös moneen nykykeulaan verrattuna  sirojalkainen etupää sekä pitkähkö ja matalahko geo sellaisilla  kulmilla, että toimisi soratieajeluiden lisäksi myös cx-kisaamiseen.  Mutta tosiaan en ole noihin niin perehtynyt, että voisin sen sanoa  olevan ainoa mahdollinen vaihtohto. Enkä myöskään ole ihan varsinaisesti  rakastunut ton Cannarin väriin, vaikkakaan sillä ei ehkä tämäntyyppisen  pyörän kanssa olisi niin isosti väliäkään.

----------


## LJL

Punainen väri sopii hyvin, ainakin jos on eh-nimittäin kommunistinen

----------


## Teppo

Olisihan tuo Superx kiva mutta voi että tuota keskiötä ja kiekkoja. Jos olisi edes BB30a niin siihen löytyisi Wheels Mfg:ltä toimivat adapterit. Nyt kun on BB30a83 niin no can do.

----------


## kaakku

Hae stenu cannari Velosportista ja vaihda runkoja päikseen mun kanssa ni saat rumemman värin (2018 Di2)  :Sarkastinen:  :Sarkastinen:  :Sarkastinen: 

Oon kirjanpidon mukaan ajanut vajaa kolme tonnia ja ei-vetopuolen laakerin vaihdoin kesällä kun naksui just tollai mitä Radavistin Topstone. Mulla oli kyl liikaa spacereita siellä kammen ja keskiön välissä, joten johtui varmaan siitä.

----------


## Jukka

Tuli käytyä Secanilla väärin pyöräilemässä, eli HelCX:n Keinukallion kisassa. Olihan hauskaa touhua ja aika hyvin tuollainen gravel-pyörä taipuu krossiinkin, ainakin Cat3 vauhdeissa. Ok, keskiö tietenkin voisi olla ylempänä, niin ei ottais kammet tonttiin niin herkästi. Ei kyllä ollut vika cyclocross-kisa itselle.

Kuvan kisapaino oli muuten n. 9.4 kg (Shimanon XT-polkimet + Garmin 530), mudasta tais tulla pari kiloa kisassa lisää...

----------


## arctic biker

Varsin tyytyväinen Pace Chickeniin. Jos eteen ois saanut tarakan niin sitten oikein tyytyväinen.

Sen verta ikää jotta tuo on mun viimenen pyörä. Tanko vaihtuu, uus tallissa oottaa asennusta vailla. Tolppa ja satula on vaihtunut -150g. Ei tarvinnu ostaa, oli ennestään. Kannattimen pituus vielä vaiheessa, joko löytyy jemmoista vaan häätyykö tilata.

----------


## stenu

> Tuli käytyä Secanilla väärin pyöräilemässä..



Kattelinkin ennen omaa starttia, että hieno Secan ja mietin, että onkohan joku tässä ketjussa esiintynyt.

----------


## stenu

Miten olis dropflatbar?

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Aika pahassa paikassa näyttäisi olevan nuo lisätangot -omat kämmenet lepäävät usein tangon sivuilla (isot kämmenet ja ulottuvat sormet).

----------


## arctic biker

*Ritchey WCS Venturemax Road 31.8 Handlebar -*Compversio jo on ja tää oottaa asennustaan. Ja sori taas huonosta linkistä mutta asia kuiten selvisi?

----------


## TERU

Sekaannun taas
https://eu.ritcheylogic.com/eu_en/wc...emax-handlebar

----------


## arctic biker

Spassiiba Teru. Muutaman tuhannen kilsaa rahtiruunalla tolla ajanut ja kovasti tykkään.

----------


## stenu

> ^Aika pahassa paikassa näyttäisi olevan nuo lisätangot -omat kämmenet lepäävät usein tangon sivuilla (isot kämmenet ja ulottuvat sormet).



Joo enkä mä tohon viritykseen usko mutenkaan, mutta kenties toi on se ensimmäinen epäonnistunut mutaatio, joka kuitenkin näyttää evoluution suuntaa  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Mitenköhän tämmöinen tyystin littana "Flexy" vaakalatta (vai mikäköhän toi nyt sit on, kun putkeksi sitä ei enää oikein voi kutsua) toimii käytännössä? Fairlighteissa oli vissiin vastaava ajatus lintatun vaakaputken taustalla. Rivien välistä luettuna Bikerumor ei ehkä ollut ihan vakuuttunut, mutta jotenkin haluisin uskoa toisin. Alustavasti kiinnostelee konseptit, joissa on yritetty ulosmitata hiilikuiduta muunkinlaisia ominaisuuksia kuin sitä vähän jo loppuunkulutettua "stiffest bottom bracket ever" -ajatusmaailmaa ja oliskin enemmän kuin vähän kiinnostavaa päästä vertailemaan custom-luddiittiteräspyörään tota. Tulee kuitenkin mieleen, että pitäiskö viistoputken ja emäputken liitoskohta olla lintatumpi myös, jotta lattavaakaputken avulla oikeasti saisi etupäähänkin joustoa? Silmämäärin emäputken ja viistoputken liitoskohta näyttää melkolailla joustamattomalta, joten pitäiskö toi konsepti toteuttaa vieläkin rohkeammin? Hand made in Italy, custom geometria ja bsa. Hintaakin tosin vähän sen mukaisesti, että teräs alkaakin kuulostaa taas ihan perustellulta vaihtoehdolta.



E: Tän videon mukaan vaakalatta on kuin onkin putki loppuun asti ja jollain tapaa pitäsi toimiakin jonkun yliopistotestauksen mukaan.

----------


## alppu

Sqlab innerbarends, ostin ja hyväksi totesin

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pexi

> Sqlab innerbarends, ostin ja hyväksi totesin



Sama homma, suoratankoisessa maasturissa nuo ovat täydelliset. Jarrujakin pystyy käyttämään vaikka ajaa kädet innerbarendseillä. Mutta eihän niitä gravelpyörään laiteta, koska graveleihin ei laiteta suoraa tankoa. Ja jos suora tanko laitetaan, ei ole graveli.

----------


## Gary oin'

Naurahdinpa ajatukselle nousukahvoista pultattuna droppitangosta sivuille sojottamaan. Hoituisi Oyster bar ihan Biltema-vierailulla.

Edit: Ja kun tarkemmin lukee niin tuostahan koko tanko on näemmä lähtenyt. Ei vaan taida Biltemakaan myydä droppitankoon sopivia, petyin nyt hieman.

----------


## Jukka

> Kattelinkin ennen omaa starttia, että hieno Secan ja mietin, että onkohan joku tässä ketjussa esiintynyt.



Taisin sinutkin nähdä Gunnarisi kanssa vilaukselta ennen teidän starttia. Secanissa on tosiaan aika littana vaakaputki ja ehkä se hieman lisää mukavuutta verrattuna pyöreään putkeen, noh ainakin on mukavampi kantaa olkapäällä...

Itsellä oli pari tuhatta kilsaa tuo Ritcheyn Venturemax, alaote oli kyllä mukava röykkysellä alustalla, mutta yläotteessa noin iso flare, ja sitä myötä kahvojen vinoasento pakotti ainakin itsellä kyynärpäitä epämukavasti ulospäin. Vaihdoin nyt kesällä 6 asteen flarella olevaan 3T:n Superergo alutankoon ja tuo kyllä on kokonaisuutena parempi itselle. Zippin uutta Service Course SL 70 XPLR tankoa kiinnostaisi kyllä kokeilla, tuossahan isompi taivutus on vasta tangon alaosissa, jolloin kahvat jää parempaan asentoon.

Oliskohan muuten ultimaattinen graveltanko tosiaan se, kun laittais Venturemaxiin nousukahvat sivuille ja tempotangon päälle...  :Sekaisin:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Firlefanz

> Oliskohan muuten ultimaattinen graveltanko tosiaan se, kun laittais Venturemaxiin nousukahvat sivuille ja tempotangon päälle...



Tempotangon mainitseminen antoi minulle sopivasti tekosyyn linkata näihin (joiden minäkin ymmärrän kuuluvan ihan muualle kuin gravel grinding -fillariin - paitsi jos sillä halutaan välillä ajaa mukavaa suoraa tasaista vähän toisenlaisessa ja ehkä aerommassa asennossa): https://www.spirgrips.com/shop/en/ac...d-handles.html (ja ei-englanninkieliseen https://www.grinta.be/nl/getest/100-...spirgrips-road ).

----------


## Mohkku

Toki graveliin tai ainakin gravelpyörän käyttöön kuuluu asfalttiosuudetkin ja silloin ajatus jostain tuon suuntaisesta voi kiinnostaa. Mutta kun normaali yläotekin on mielestäni epämiellyttävän kapea, käyräsarvisessa noilla innerbarendseillä ajaminen ei voi olla miellyttävää. Kuten muutama kommentoija ylempänä totesi, suorassa tangossa nuo toimii hienosti.

----------


## alppu

> Toki graveliin tai ainakin gravelpyörän käyttöön kuuluu asfalttiosuudetkin ja silloin ajatus jostain tuon suuntaisesta voi kiinnostaa. Mutta kun normaali yläotekin on mielestäni epämiellyttävän kapea, käyräsarvisessa noilla innerbarendseillä ajaminen ei voi olla miellyttävää. Kuten muutama kommentoija ylempänä totesi, suorassa tangossa nuo toimii hienosti.



Ei niitä innerbarseja kai kukaan droppitankoon ole laittamassa. Suoraan tankoon ne on tarkoitettu. Ei varmaan mene dropin mutkista edes ohi vaikka joku yrittäisi ne siihen asentaa.


Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk

----------


## TERU

Tuollaset lisäosaset ku hommaa niin saa kaks mukavaa kohtaa, eka kun asentaa ja toka kun poistaa.
Noissa on sarana ja ne saa kiinni mihin tahansa ilman teippien tai tuppien irrotusta.

----------


## Mohkku

Ainakin jälkimmäisen linkin sivua kun rullaa hiukan alaspäin, tulee kuva, jossa ne on asennettu käyräsarviseen pyörään. Eli ellei kyse ole kuvamanipulaatiosta, joku on jo asentanut.

----------


## Pexi

> Ainakin jälkimmäisen linkin sivua kun rullaa hiukan alaspäin, tulee kuva, jossa ne on asennettu käyräsarviseen pyörään. Eli ellei kyse ole kuvamanipulaatiosta, joku on jo asentanut.



Ja kyllähän tuossa ihan etusivun kuvassakin lukee ROUTE / ROAD (VTT / MTB tekstin lisäksi). Extralyhyet aerotangot, sopivat ehkä hyvin yhteen pyöreän aeromahan kanssa?

Noi kun on tuollaiset ontot, niin mahtaako ne alkaa soida viheltää, jos temporeiska tuuttaa vähän kovempaa?

----------


## Puskis

Spirgrips *Road* siinä sanotaan, että eiköhän se oo droppitankoon ajateltu. Sittenkin itellä tulee heti ajatus, että reach jää liian lyhyeksi. Hintakin niin kova, että vähän lisää laittamalla saa jo oikean airotangon. Suoratankoisessa pyörässä voisin haluta kokeilla tota road-versiota.

----------


## alppu

> Ainakin jälkimmäisen linkin sivua kun rullaa hiukan alaspäin, tulee kuva, jossa ne on asennettu käyräsarviseen pyörään. Eli ellei kyse ole kuvamanipulaatiosta, joku on jo asentanut.



Joo, mun kommetti koski SQlabsin tuotetta, joka ei sovi droppitankoon. Mutta en kyllä näe ideaa muutenkaan, miksi kukaan tarvitsee näitä droppitankoon.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mohkku

> Spirgrips *Road* siinä sanotaan, että eiköhän se oo droppitankoon ajateltu. Sittenkin itellä tulee heti ajatus, että reach jää liian lyhyeksi. Hintakin niin kova, että vähän lisää laittamalla saa jo oikean airotangon. Suoratankoisessa pyörässä voisin haluta kokeilla tota road-versiota.



Seuraavan saksantilauksen yhteydessä add to cart: https://www.bike24.com/p2192456.html

----------


## Puskis

SQlabit on luultavasti leveämmälle otteelle muotoiltu, joten ilmanvastuksen kannalta merkitys jää melko pieneksi. Lisäksi omat "suorat" tangot on melko isolla sweepillä, niin gripin ja jarrukahvojen väliin tungettu nousukahva menee väärään kulmaan. Vaikeeta tää hytin rakentaminen.

----------


## Nautiskelija

Mun mielestä Sqlabit suorahkossa tangossa tarjoaa melkein saman tuntuman kuin droppitanko hoodseilta ajaessa. Tarttis kokeilla parantaisko grippi vielä entisestään Sqlabs otetta.

----------


## stenu

Kaikkipotentiaaligraveli vuosimallia 2020:

(OT: Jos toi ei painaisi oletettavasti 13 kiloa, niin tommosella voisi olla kiva lähteä kokeilemaan Tahkon kiertoa. Saattais olla jopa potentiaalia rikkoa oma all time ennätys, joka on tehty vuonna kuokka ja kirves 26-tuumaisella teräsjäykkäperällä. Ja ennenkuin joku ehtii lukemaan rivien välistä jotain väärin, niin sen jälkeen olen kiertänyt Tahkovuorta vaan täysjäykillä yksivaihteisilla, eli en yritä esittää, että 26-tuumainen jäykkäperä olisi referenssipyörä Tahkon kiertoon. Jos olisin ajautunut toisenlaiselle uralle pyörävalinnoissani, olisin luultavasti rikkonut ton muistaakseni 2009-vuotisen ajan moneen otteeseen ja varsinkin kun huomioi, että reitti on nopeutunut noista ajoista. Tuona vuonna kävi vaan niin, että olin ajanut Black Forest Ultra Marathonin ennen Tahkoa ja Tahkon mäet ei tuntunut miltään silloin.. sorry hyppy väärään aiheeseen.)

----------


## JackOja

Kappas, maastopyörä droppitangolla! Minä en ymmärrä tätä ajatussuuntaa ja kehitystä, pidän GG-fillaria hiekka*tie*pyöränä, jolla voi ajaa myös maastossa.

----------


## Mohkku

Minä taas pidän gg-pyörää erinomaisena yleiskäyttöön soveltuvana pyöränä, jolla voi ajaa *myös* sorateitä. Josta päästäänkin taas aiheeseen, jota ei kannata jatkaa. Esimerkiksi sitä, miten hybridi vastaa em. määritelmään.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Kappas, maastopyörä droppitangolla! Minä en ymmärrä tätä ajatussuuntaa ja kehitystä, pidän GG-fillaria hiekka*tie*pyöränä.



Ajatuslinjojemme sopusointuisuus on silkkaa suloa! Mutta ei kauan mene kun joku huomautta että niin mutta Suomi-GG on toista koska meidän hiekkatiemme ovat sellaisia ja tällaisia tai koska meillä GG-fillarilla ajetaan tai joudutaan ajamaan GG:nkin puitteissa osin poluilla ja paikoissa jotka eivät ole kivi- ja juurivapaita. Ja sitten vielä se koska meillä on talvi ja röykkyiset, uria täyteen ajetut jäätyneet sohjot.

Ei se huomautus aina ihan perusteetonkaan ole - eikä kaikilla suinkaan ole tai kaikki eivät halua erikseen toista, kolmatta tai neljättä pyörää vaan ajavat ja haluavatkin ajaa GG-fillarillaan muutkin kuin lajityypilliset (lue: vaihtelevat hiekka*tie*-) ajonsa. 

Mutta osallehan GG-fillari on vain epätyypillinen maastopyörä, jolta siis droppitangosta ja alle kahden tuuman rengasleveydestä huolimatta odotetaan ja jolle halutaan maastopyörän ominaisuuksia. Totta kai sellaisella fillarilla *saa* ja *voi* ajaa ja sitä ajamistaan kutsua GG:ksi, mutta silti hiukan ihmetyttää miksei sitä mieluummin tehdä sopivasti varustetulla ja säädetyllä maastopyörällä.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Jos gg:tä halutaan määritellä näin tarkasti, pitääkö perustaa erikseen topicit mm. all-road- (esim. Salsa Journeyman), endurance road- (Salsa Warroad), drop bar adventure- (Kona Libre) ja all terrain drop bar (Kona Sutra) -pyörille?



Mitkä noista pyöristä voidaan nähdä pyrkimyksinä tuoda maastopyörä hiekkateille (ja samalla säilyttää sen maastopyörämäisyys)? Entä mitkä ovat maantiepyörän jatkumoita suuremmalla rengasleveydellä ja geometrian muutoksilla haetuin ominaisuuksin?

Ei ainakaan minun esittämäni määritelmää olisi kenenkään pitänyt lukea niin että se on jotenkin kohtuuttoman tarkka. Valmistajien ja markkinamiesten termien perässä ei kenenkään kannata juosta, kaikenlaisille pyörille on varmasti sopivin käyttöalansa mutta sen määräytyy sen mukaan miten pyörä käyttäytyy ja toimii tien päällä, ei sen mukaan mitenkä se on katalogeissa ja esitteissä tyypitetty.






> Yritän tällä havainnollistaa sitä, että monella pyörävalmistajalla gravel tai gravel grinder ei ole pyörien kategoria tai määrittävä termi. Jos fillarifoorumilla keksitään gg:lle jokin määritelmä, ei se ole voimassa muualla kuin fillarifoorumilla. Kyllä sinne sorallekin kaikenlaisia pyöriä mahtuu.



Ihanko totta mahtuu? Ja minä kun yritin sulkea vääränlaiset pyörät pois soralta! Tai ainakin niiltä sorateiltä joilla *minä* ajan.

Mun tietääkseni edes minun esittämäni määritelmä ei ole voimassa fillarifoorumilla vaan ainoastaan minun päässäni. Toki jos *vääränlaisilla* pyörillä ajavat haluavat siitä - sen asiaankuuluvan fillaroinnin riemun, haasteen ja eeppisen kokemuksen lisäksi - jotain gloriaa, niin vassokuu.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Minä taas pidän gg-pyörää erinomaisena yleiskäyttöön soveltuvana pyöränä, jolla voi ajaa *myös* sorateitä. Josta päästäänkin taas aiheeseen, jota ei kannata jatkaa. Esimerkiksi sitä, miten hybridi vastaa em. määritelmään.



Kun ottaa huomioon että kyseessä on aihe jota ei kannata jatkaa niin on kerrassaan huomiollepantavaa miten innokkaastii siihen mennään ja sitä sivuaviakin aiheita kommentoidaan nimenomaan sen osalta *joka kerta* kun tilaisuus vain tarjoutuu...


PS Minäkin tein sen juuri, tosin tarkoituksella. Mutta minä olenkin oikea mulkvist kun päästään tähän aiheeseen. Tai lähellekään sitä.

PPS Minusta hauskin GG-fillariksi luokassa yksi - tämä siis oman määritelmäni mukaan - hyväksyttävän fillarin tyyppikuvaus on: "mixed surface bikepacking bike".

----------


## IHD

> Kappas, maastopyörä droppitangolla! Minä en ymmärrä tätä ajatussuuntaa ja kehitystä, pidän GG-fillaria hiekka*tie*pyöränä, jolla voi ajaa myös maastossa.



Jep. Kehityksessä on päästy 30 vuotta taaksepäin. Suurin ero John Tomacin vuoden 1990 maastofillariin on hissitolppa  :Sarkastinen: . Tuossa vielä linkki 1990 malliin:
https://cdn-cyclingtips.pressidium.c...1990-CDM-5.jpg

----------


## ealex

> Kappas, maastopyörä droppitangolla! Minä en ymmärrä tätä ajatussuuntaa ja kehitystä, pidän GG-fillaria hiekka*tie*pyöränä.



Vaikka hiekka*tie*pyörällä voi ajaa maastoa, en kutsuisi sitä itse maastopyöräksi, jos se pyörä on parhaimmillaan hiekka*tie*pyöränä.  :Hymy:  Tähän lisäisin vielä että "kyseisen pyörän käyttäjän näkökulmasta", mutta tiedän, että ei mene sulla läpi...  :Sarkastinen: 

Maantiepyörä sekä cyclocross ovat säilyneet omanlaisina vain ja ainoastaan UCI-säännöstelyn ansiosta. Tätä ei moni usko, vaan luulee, että ne ovat sellaisia koska ovat parhaita kyseiseen käyttöön. Tässä on yksi esimerkki, kaikki me tiedämme, että satula pitää olla vaaterissa, koska se on ainoa oikea satulan asento, vai olisiko kuitenkin? Nimittäin UCI on säännöstellyt satulan vaateri-asentoa aikaisemmin, ja kun se antoi periksi kilpapyöräilijöille ja sallii 9° kallistuksen eteenpäin – yllätys-yllätys, jotkut kilpapyöräilijät rupesivat kallistamaan satulaa eteenpäin kaikki sallitus 9°  :Hymy:  (p.s. enkä tarkoita että kenenkään pitäisi satulaa mihinkään kallistaa, vaan tämä on "kyseisen pyörän käyttäjän näkökulmasta" tukeva kommentti...)


GG-pyöriin vastaava säännöstelyä ei kohdistu, eli ihan turha rimputella fillarifoorumillakaan yrittämässä säilyttää GG-pyöräkäsitettä puhtaana.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## LJL

> Jep. Kehityksessä on päästy 30 vuotta taaksepäin. Suurin ero John Tomacin vuoden 1990 maastofillariin on hissitolppa . Tuossa vielä linkki 1990 malliin:
> https://cdn-cyclingtips.pressidium.c...1990-CDM-5.jpg



Tietovisa: kuvassa olevan kuljettajan ilme johtuu 

A) ilosta, joka kumpuaa siitä, ettei ollut vielä olemassa nettiä, globalisaatiota eikä ilmastonmuutosta
B) kivusta ja särystä perberissä, koska pyörässä ei ole hissitolppaa
C) rungon geometriasta ja valmistusmateriaalista
D) LSD:stä
E) muusta, mistä

----------


## ealex

> Jep. Kehityksessä on päästy 30 vuotta taaksepäin. Suurin ero John Tomacin vuoden 1990 maastofillariin on hissitolppa . Tuossa vielä linkki 1990 malliin:
> https://cdn-cyclingtips.pressidium.c...1990-CDM-5.jpg



Tästähän se koko närkästys onkin syntynyt, kun todettiin, että kun GG-pyörille annettiin vapaa kehityspolku - evoluutio rupesi hälyttävästi lähestymään vanhaa tuttua hybridiä. Tällainen väittämä oli puristeille liikaa ja GG-pyörän määritelmän puhdistusyrityksiä on nyt monta sivullista tarjolla.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Onko kyllä jotenkin säälittävää tuo itku jokaisesta uutuudesta, että ei ole oikeaoppinen gravelpyörä. 

Markkinoilla kun näyttää nykyään olevan aika monenlaista härveliä gravel-käyttöön niin eikö se ole vain hyvä, että on moneen eri käyttöön jne. vaihtoehtoja eikä kaikkien tarvitse nylkyttää sillä tarkkaan UCI-sääntöjen määrämällä vatkaimella niin kuin maantiepuolella on ollut aina. Tuskinpa nuo teidän oikeaoppisetkaan gravelit heti on markkinoilta häviämässä...

----------


## Pexi

> Tietovisa: kuvassa olevan kuljettajan ilme johtuu 
> 
> A) ilosta, joka kumpuaa siitä, ettei ollut vielä olemassa nettiä, globalisaatiota eikä ilmastonmuutosta
> B) kivusta ja särystä perberissä, koska pyörässä ei ole hissitolppaa
> C) rungon geometriasta ja valmistusmateriaalista
> D) LSD:stä
> E) muusta, mistä



Selvä E), sillä ilmehän on puhdasta kauhua. Se hetki, kun tajuaa että vannejarrut ei nyt riitä.

----------


## paaton

> Eikö cyclocrossille ja cyclocrossareille ole ihan omakin ketju?







> Onko kyllä jotenkin säälittävää tuo itku jokaisesta uutuudesta, että ei ole oikeaoppinen gravelpyörä. 
> 
> Markkinoilla kun näyttää nykyään olevan aika monenlaista härveliä gravel-käyttöön niin eikö se ole vain hyvä, että on moneen eri käyttöön jne. vaihtoehtoja eikä kaikkien tarvitse nylkyttää sillä tarkkaan UCI-sääntöjen määrämällä vatkaimella niin kuin maantiepuolella on ollut aina. Tuskinpa nuo teidän oikeaoppisetkaan gravelit heti on markkinoilta häviämässä...



 :Hymy:  Kun syksy ahdistaa, niin sitten se ahdistaa.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Tästähän se koko närkästys onkin syntynyt, kun todettiin, että kun GG-pyörille annettiin vapaa kehityspolku - evoluutio rupesi hälyttävästi lähestymään vanhaa tuttua hybridiä. Tällainen väittämä oli puristeille liikaa ja GG-pyörän määritelmän puhdistusyrityksiä on nyt monta sivullista tarjolla.



Näinpä.  :Sarkastinen:  :Cool: 

jos esim. Salsa journeyman droppitangolla on gg-pyörä (tai siis ainakin musta se näyttää kovasti sellaiselta) niin kai nyt saman mallin suoratankoinenkin versio on  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Tietovisa: kuvassa olevan kuljettajan ilme johtuu 
> 
> A) ilosta, joka kumpuaa siitä, ettei ollut vielä olemassa nettiä, globalisaatiota eikä ilmastonmuutosta
> B) kivusta ja särystä perberissä, koska pyörässä ei ole hissitolppaa
> C) rungon geometriasta ja valmistusmateriaalista
> D) LSD:stä
> E) muusta, mistä



Musta se näyttää lähinnä siltä, että pyörässä ei ole satulaa ollenkaan...eli E)

----------


## JackOja

> Onko kyllä jotenkin säälittävää tuo itku jokaisesta uutuudesta, että ei ole oikeaoppinen gravelpyörä....



Kuka on itkenyt? Ei kaikki kommentointi, joka ei miellytä itseä, ole itkua.

Tämähän on keskustelupalsta, kai täällä mielipiteensä saa sanoa? Olishan se tylsää jos kaikki olisivat hiljaa.

Ja ihan kuka tahansa saa ajaa grävelii hybridillä jos niin haluaa.

----------


## MRe

Mikäs tää Salsan Fargo on, kun imaisee sisäänsä 27.5/3" tai vaihtoehtoisesti 29/3"?

https://salsacycles.com/bikes/fargo/2020_fargo_apex_1

----------


## stenu

^ lukee siinä "Fargon" alla eli:

BIKEPACKING / OFF-ROAD TOURING / SINGLETRACK*BIKEPACKING / OFF-ROAD TOURING / SINGLETRACK*

----------


## stenu

Mitä tuohon Bombtrackiin tulee, niin väistämättä juolahtaa mieleen, että mitäs sitten, kun markkinamiehet tai vaihtoehtoisesti markkinat huutaa potentiaalia vielä lisää? Nyt aletaan olla sellaisessa pisteessä, että droppitanko on potentiaalia eniten rajoittava komponentti, joten evoluution seuraavan siirron on oltava jonkinlainen suora tai suoran ja droppitangon iteraatio. Sen jälkeen ollaankin tilanteessa, jossa pyörän ostajat pitäisi pystyä vakuuttamaan, että hybridipyörän tyylinen pyörä onkin se senhetkisen evoluution huipentuma - eikä suinkaan se harrastajaepäuskottava ja foorumitodistetusti aavistuksen huono kaikkeen -tyyppinen pyörä, jollaisiksi ne vielä toistaiseksi yleisimmin mielletään.

----------


## JackOja

^unohdit leveiden renkaiden kiiman. Multihuipentuma tulee olemaan läskipyörä.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Onko kyllä jotenkin säälittävää tuo itku jokaisesta uutuudesta, että ei ole oikeaoppinen gravelpyörä.



"Itku jokaisesta uutuudesta"?! 

Usenetin aikana käytettiin tavattoman paljon erilaisia lyhenteitä. ROTFLMAO on yksi mieleen jäänyt.






> Markkinoilla kun näyttää nykyään olevan aika monenlaista härveliä gravel-käyttöön niin eikö se ole vain hyvä, että on moneen eri käyttöön jne. vaihtoehtoja eikä kaikkien tarvitse nylkyttää sillä tarkkaan UCI-sääntöjen määrämällä vatkaimella niin kuin maantiepuolella on ollut aina. Tuskinpa nuo teidän oikeaoppisetkaan gravelit heti on markkinoilta häviämässä...



Minusta todellisuudessa "ongelma" näyttää milteipä päinvastaiselta: markkinoille tungetaan gravel-käyttöön ihan kelvollisia härveleitä, jotka menisivät GG-pyörän nimen alla oikeaoppistenkin mielestä, mutta valmistajat haluavat ehdoin tahdoin kaupata niitä jollain muulla tyyppinimellä! (Osasyy on tietysti se että mallistoon kuuluu ennestään nimellisestikin gravel bike, mutta lienee yhtä lailla syynä se että kaikki eivät haluakaan gravel bikea joten jos heille haluaa pyörän myydä, pitää sitä kutsua vaikkapa all road endurance bikeksi.)

----------


## Mohkku

> PPS Minusta hauskin GG-fillariksi luokassa yksi - tämä siis oman määritelmäni mukaan - hyväksyttävän fillarin tyyppikuvaus on: "mixed surface bikepacking bike".



Toisessa ketjussa keskustellaan siitä, mikä on bikepackingia... Itselläni on gg:ssä tarakka ja sivulaukut.

----------


## velib

> Sen jälkeen ollaankin tilanteessa, jossa pyörän ostajat pitäisi pystyä vakuuttamaan, että hybridipyörän tyylinen pyörä onkin se senhetkisen evoluution huipentuma - eikä suinkaan se harrastajaepäuskottava ja foorumitodistetusti aavistuksen huono kaikkeen -tyyppinen pyörä, jollaisiksi ne vielä toistaiseksi yleisimmin mielletään.



Entä sitten fitness-pyörät? Ehkä joskus taas saadaan ostajat vakuuttumaan siitä, että kapeat renkaat ovat coolimmat ja sittenkin rullaavat paremmin  :Leveä hymy:  Hybridipyörien ideahan on hyvä, mutta monessa on melko rajattu rengastila, ja jos sen lisäksi paino on jossain 15 kg tuntumassa, ei sillä ole kivaa ajaa oikein missään. Mitä jos gravel-pyörillekin käy niin, että yhä suuremmat massat haluavat niitä, ja valmistajat alkavat tehdä 300 € halvimmilla mahdollisilla osilla olevia gravel-pyöriä eli droppitankoisia hybridejä?

PS. Milloin tulee gravel-spesifi Jopo?

----------


## JackOja

> ...Mitä jos gravel-pyörillekin käy niin, että yhä suuremmat massat haluavat niitä, ja valmistajat alkavat tehdä 300 € halvimmilla mahdollisilla osilla olevia gravel-pyöriä eli droppitankoisia hybridejä?



No sithän me ollaan kusessa. Pitää keksiä jotain uutta.

Läskipyörille on nähdäkseni käynyt juuri noin. Aivan ensiksi edelläkävijät, pioneerihenkiset partasuut hankkivat niitä... ja läskit olivat coolia ja hottia yhtäaikaa. Mutta sitten taviksetkin keksivät ne ja kiinalaisten piti alkaa tunkea marketteihin kolmen huntin läskipyöriä. Nykyään näkee foorumillakin, ettei kukaan enää (paitsi harvoin) haikaile ns. kunnon läskipyörää vaan kyselyt kohdistuvat lähinnä halpiksiin.

----------


## JohannesP

> PS. Milloin tulee gravel-spesifi Jopo?



Gravel-pyöriksi on jo tässäkin topikissa liitetty vanhat perinteiset miestenpyörätkin niin eikö Joponkin voi sanoa olevan gravel-jopo jos sillä vain ajaa hiekkateitä? Sivusta seuranneena tässä topikissa voitaisiin ihan hyvin puhua jopoista, fikseistä, retkipyöristä, hybrideistä, cycloista, sähköpyöristä, kaikista maastopyöristä ja miksei maantiepyöristäkin, koska moni ajaa silläkin hiekkateitä. Ehkä jopa TT-gravelistä, kun lisätangotkin kuuluvat lajiin.

Voi olla ihan kohtuullista hieman yrittää kategorisoida tätä siihen mitä topikkia aloittaessa pidettiin gravel-pyörinä eikä mitä nykyisin markkinat työntää ulos gravel-pyörinä?

_F-A-T! jopo-perheen uusin jäsen, FAT jopo on täällä! Pyörä alle ja  taakse jäävät lumi, muta ja hiekka! Siitä pitävät huolen 26” 100-559  renkaat._

----------


## velib

> _F-A-T! jopo-perheen uusin jäsen, FAT jopo on täällä! Pyörä alle ja  taakse jäävät lumi, muta ja hiekka! Siitä pitävät huolen 26” 100-559  renkaat._



Tämä läskijopo mulla olikin mielessä, kun tuota pohdin  :Hymy: 

Mun puolesta gravel-pyöräksi saa kutsua aivan mitä vaan. Hiekkateillehän polkupyörät on alun perin suunniteltukin.

----------


## JackOja

> ...tässä topikissa voitaisiin ihan hyvin puhua jopoista, fikseistä, retkipyöristä, hybrideistä, cycloista, sähköpyöristä, kaikista maastopyöristä ja miksei maantiepyöristäkin, koska moni ajaa silläkin hiekkateitä.



Nyt osuit villakoiran pihviin. Noista kaikista voitaisiin puhua myös maantiepyörätopicissa, koska moni ajaa noilla maantiellä. Tai maastopyörätopiceissa, jotkut ajaa noilla maastossa

Mut sähköpyörille on oma osastonsa, jako niihin on helppo: onko moottoria vai ei. Ja läskissä pitää olla vähintään 4" kumi, mielellään 4.5". Hankalia nämä monikäyttöpyörät.

----------


## Esuli

Onsetuo Fargo viidellä kiekkoparilla semmonen pyörä, että voi aivan itse päättää aamusella mikä se on.
Senkin vielä missä/mihin sillä ajaa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Avaruuskana saa seuraajan ensi keväänä. Lisää rengastilaa ja  maastoon sopivammaksi suunniteltu, mitä se sitten mahtaa käytännössä tarkoittaa.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Onsetuo Fargo viidellä kiekkoparilla semmonen pyörä, että voi aivan itse päättää aamusella mikä se on.
> Senkin vielä missä/mihin sillä ajaa.



Yllättävän monet tekevät samantapaisia päätöksiä, vaikka pyörä olisi joku muu eikä kiekkopareja olisi kuin kahdet. Ja yhdelläkin kiekkoparilla voi jopa renkaita vaihtamatta asiasta päättää ihan itse tarkistamatta netistä mitä valmistaja, pyörälehden tai pyöräilysivuston arvostelija tai paljon seurattu bloggari on ollut asiasta mieltä,

Ei ehkä yhtä laajalla skaalalla tai yhtä suurella vapaudella, mutta ymmärtänet ajatukseni?


Mutta varsinaisesti herätit uteliaisuuteni: millaiset viisi kiekkoparia olet nähnyt mielekkäiksi tai tarpeellisiksi ja millaiset renkaat olet vanteille laittanut? Tiettyä päällekkäisyyttä käyttöalassa ei tietenkään voi välttää, mutta tokkopa sitä on ollut syytä pyrkiä erityisesti välttämäänkään.

----------


## Divi

Viidet kiekot on kyllä jo aika pro. Tuommoseen skaalaan sopis jo toiseen päähän myös joustokeula ja flätit

----------


## JMI71

Naksuntaa odotellessa...

Olen Topstone Carbonilla ajanut vasta n 750km, mutta ehkä tuolla kokemuksella tohtii jo muutaman ajatuksen jakaa.

En koe olevani mikään pyöräilyspecialisti, koska omistuksessani on ollut sangen vähän pyöriä ja nekin hyvin samantyyppisiä. TC on ensimmäinen kuitupyöräni, edelliset ovat olleet teräsrunkoisia ja muutaman lenkin olen alumiinirunkoisella ajanut. 
Edellisellä pyörällä, Genesis Croix De Fer:llä, tuli ajettua n 25000km, paljon vai vähän, sen verran ainakin, että tietää sillä ajaneensa. 
Verrokkeja ei siis ole oikeastaan lainkaan,* vaihdoin täysin toisenlaiseen pyörään. 

Havainnot ja kokemukset ovat hyvin samansuuntaisia, kuin ammatikseen pyöriä arvioivilla. Kyyti on mukavaa, mutta myös etupään osalta. Tämä johtunee Save-ohjaamosta, mitä ei Ultegra -mallissa ole vakiona. Ehkä mulla kävi mäihä, kun 'Dalen tehtaan kokoonpanolinjalla oli töpeksitty 
Ajaminen on kivaa ja pitkät lenkit menevät puutumitta  Siis paikat eivät puudu. Tämä on merkittävä muutos edelliseen pyörään verrattuna. 

Geo on pitkänlainen, mutta M-kokoon olen tottunut oikein hyvin (vartta 178cm, lyhyet, mutta paksut jalat), vaikka aluksi tuntui, että runko on liian pitkä. Ajoasento on menevän vauhdikas ja se patistaakin pitämään vauhtia. Ei haittaa 

Kyllä, koeajoin M-koon ennen ostopäätöstä, mutta 105-mallin ohjaamo oli erilainen, kuin millä omani sitten tuli.

Tolpassa on 15mm setbackia; haluaisin kokeilla suoraa tolppaa. Joskus tulee fiilis, että polkeminen tapahtuu liian takaa. Ei häiritsevä tuntemus, mutta haluaisin suoralla putkella kokeilla, muuttuuko tuntuma. 

Muutaman lenkin jälkeen alkoivat "crack" -äänet (mihin eräässä koeajoraportissakin viitataan), mutta laittamalla kitkatahnaa oikeisiin paikkoihin (satulaputki, satulaputken kiristinpinta, stemmin ja tangon kiinnityspinta), äänet katosivat. Toistaiseksi muita sivuääniä ei ole kuulunut. 
Ilmoitan, mikäli matkan varrella niitä ilmenee.

Miksi Cannondale Topstone Carbon? 
Samalla rahalla olisi saanut monenlaista muutakin; 3T, Cervelo, Trek, SantaCruz, terästä, titskua... 
Jokin tuossa pyörässä minua viehättää; tyyli, tekniikka, uutuudet, ja halusin jotain ihan toisenlaista, millaista minulla ei ole ennen ollut. 

Noudatan pyörähankinnoissani -1+1 -periaatetta; edellinen pitää saada myydyksi, ennen kuin voi uuden ostaa. Toinen periaate: miksi ostaa jotain sellaista, mikä on jo ollut. 

Toistaiseksi olen valintaani erittäin tyytyväinen. Kilometrit kertovat, miten tarina 'Dalen kanssa jatkuu. 

Voikaa hyvin

----------


## velib

> Avaruuskana saa seuraajan ensi keväänä. Lisää rengastilaa ja  maastoon sopivammaksi suunniteltu, mitä se sitten mahtaa käytännössä tarkoittaa.



Nykyisen version geometria on melko maantiemainen, lyhyt perä, jyrkkä keula ja lyhyt trail. Veikkaan että uudessa versiossa ainakin keula on loivempi ja mahdollisesti top tube pidempi. Perää täytyy varmaan pidentää myös suuremman rengastilan saavuttamiseksi. Monstercross-touhuun ja väärinpyöräilyyn mielestäni järkeviä muutoksia, mutta omassa käytössä olen tyytyväinen tuohon vanhempaan versioon. Siinä on tarpeeksi eroa tallin toiseen gg:hen Kona Roveen, joka tuntuu tankilta vertaillessa. Molemmilla onneksi grindaus onnistuu!

----------


## Kalle H

> Avaruuskana saa seuraajan ensi keväänä. Lisää rengastilaa ja  maastoon sopivammaksi suunniteltu, mitä se sitten mahtaa käytännössä tarkoittaa.



Onko tässä ollut jotain tietoa/tiiseriä jossain?

----------


## paaton

> Nykyisen version geometria on melko maantiemainen, lyhyt perä, jyrkkä keula ja lyhyt trail. Veikkaan että uudessa versiossa ainakin keula on loivempi ja mahdollisesti top tube pidempi. Perää täytyy varmaan pidentää myös suuremman rengastilan saavuttamiseksi. Monstercross-touhuun ja väärinpyöräilyyn mielestäni järkeviä muutoksia, mutta omassa käytössä olen tyytyväinen tuohon vanhempaan versioon. Siinä on tarpeeksi eroa tallin toiseen gg:hen Kona Roveen, joka tuntuu tankilta vertaillessa. Molemmilla onneksi grindaus onnistuu!



Postausta heti, kun vanhat menevät poistomyyntiin. Juurikin tuo oikea geometria on space chickenissä kiinnostanut. 

Uudet mallit vaativat varmaan sen muodikkaan 140mm pitkän -20ast gravellgrinder stemmin. Natsaa tosi hyvin yhteen saman verran sloupatun yläputken kanssa.

----------


## Tukkasotka

> Onko tässä ollut jotain tietoa/tiiseriä jossain?




Oiskohan se tämä. Vanhan mallin runko tällä hetkellä hinnaltaan 610 puntaa.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B2zD8_0AxS9/

https://www.instagram.com/p/B214_rDg239/

https://www.instagram.com/p/B215N50Avly/

Mattaruskea ois kova.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Onko tässä ollut jotain tietoa/tiiseriä jossain?



Planet X:n fb -sivuilla lähinnä rungon värityssuunniteimia.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Toistaiseksi olen valintaani erittäin tyytyväinen. Kilometrit kertovat, miten tarina 'Dalen kanssa jatkuu.



Kai sinä siellä Alaskassa oikeasti asut, elät ja ajat, sillä ei täällä taida kukaan Kännäriään Deiliksi kutsua.

Vaikuttaa siltä että pyöränhankinnan periaatteiden - ja nimenomaan niiden omien ja itse laatimiensa - noudattaminen on tuottanut erinomaisen onnistuneen tuloksen. Jopa niin onnistuneen että on vaikea keksiä mihin Fillarifoorumin tavanomaiset ikäväsävyiset narisijat tarttuisivat tai mihin he voisivat yrittää työntää kiilaa saadakseen aikaan erimielisyyttä ja synnyttääkseen leirijakoja.

----------


## arctic biker

> Nykyisen version geometria on melko maantiemainen, lyhyt perä, jyrkkä keula ja lyhyt trail. Veikkaan että uudessa versiossa ainakin keula on loivempi ja mahdollisesti top tube pidempi. Perää täytyy varmaan pidentää myös suuremman rengastilan saavuttamiseksi. Monstercross-touhuun ja väärinpyöräilyyn mielestäni järkeviä muutoksia, mutta omassa käytössä olen tyytyväinen tuohon vanhempaan versioon. Siinä on tarpeeksi eroa tallin toiseen gg:hen Kona Roveen, joka tuntuu tankilta vertaillessa. Molemmilla onneksi grindaus onnistuu!



Omaan Pace Chickeniin olen varsin tyytyväinen, just mitä halusin. Jos keulassa olis ruuvin reikiä tarakalle niin sitte täysin tyytyväinen. Aamulla vaihtuu orkkistanko Rithceyn Venturemaxiin ,27,2 kuitutolppa ja parempi satula. Forcen palikat ja nestelevarit pelaa hyvin. Toki toiset kiekot on haussa ,luultavasti Newmenit R2bikesiltä.

----------


## velib

> Omaan Pace Chickeniin olen varsin tyytyväinen, just mitä halusin. Jos keulassa olis ruuvin reikiä tarakalle niin sitte täysin tyytyväinen. Aamulla vaihtuu orkkistanko Rithceyn Venturemaxiin ,27,2 kuitutolppa ja parempi satula. Forcen palikat ja nestelevarit pelaa hyvin. Toki toiset kiekot on haussa ,luultavasti Newmenit R2bikesiltä.



Itse vaihdoin tangon Salsan Cowchipperiin, voi olla että täytyy Roveen vaihtaa sama. Keulan kiinnityspaikkojen puute harmittaa vähän itseäkin, mutta ehkä tällä ajellaan vain hyvin kevyellä varustuksella.

Tuleekohan 27,2mm tolpan ja shimmien kanssa ongelmia? Itsekin pohdin tolpan vaihtoa.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Tyytyväisiä ollaan täälläkin broileriin. Keulahan on melko helppo päivittää. Itsellä oli jossain toisessa pyörässä shimmikavennettu tolppa ja se kyllä natisi, ei tule enää toiste ellei ihan pakko. Millä värillä teillä on tuo kana?

----------


## velib

> Tyytyväisiä ollaan täälläkin broileriin. Keulahan on melko helppo päivittää. Itsellä oli jossain toisessa pyörässä shimmikavennettu tolppa ja se kyllä natisi, ei tule enää toiste ellei ihan pakko. Millä värillä teillä on tuo kana?



Otin puna-harmaan, sekin oli oikeastaan jo yli alkuperäisen budjetin, joten ei viitsinyt maksaa lisää toisesta väristä. Vaikka hieno sekin on!

----------


## stenu

> -1+1



Tämähän se olis viisaan miehen puhetta. Helpottaisi myös omia pohdintojani, kun ei taida olla yhtäkään pyörää, josta raaskisin luopua, niin voisi unohtaa kaikki turhat speksailut ja keskittyä vaan nauttimaan noista olemassa olevista. Mutta on se ihmismieli tai lähinnä alitajunta outo ja foorumien ja markkinamiesten vietävissä, vaikka kuinka yrittää tehdä itsensä immuuniksi.

Toisaalta....ehkäpä se ei olekaan vehkeistä kiinni, vaan siitä, miten niitä käyttää. Ja pääasia on, että käyttää.  :Vink: *
"He wanted to make the most stylish gravel bike ever and he knew he couldn’t use an actual, modern gravel frame. No, that would not be sexy. No new gravel bikes are sexy. They’re all carbon anyway."   
*
(Vapaapäivä tänään, ei tuule ja melkein paistaa aurinko, joten gravelit kutsuu ny.)*
*

----------


## ealex

^ "_Yes, gasp. That’s a randonneuring bicycle. Not a gravel bicycle._" Väärälle osastolle meni taas: 





> Nyt osuit villakoiran pihviin. Noista kaikista voitaisiin puhua myös maantiepyörätopicissa, koska moni ajaa noilla maantiellä. Tai maastopyörätopiceissa, jotkut ajaa noilla maastossa



Ei kai tässä muu auta, kun perustaa oma osio "Adventure-fillarit" tai "Ei-GG-fillarit GG:tä varten" tms.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## penyeach

^^^ Kun on joskus ollut sieluista puhetta: tossa alkaa löytyä.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> ^^^ Kun on joskus ollut sieluista puhetta: tossa alkaa löytyä.



Sieluhan toki tulee pyörään vain ajamalla ja omakohtaisten kokemusten myötä. Pakasta vedettynä toi ultra_romanttinen putkikameli olis ihan yhtä sieluton kuin pakasta vedetty canyon. Itse asiassa vois jopa argumentoida että yhdelläkään pyörällä joka ei ole oma, ei ole sielua jonka voisi itse havaita.

 

^tässä poppin pyörän sielua pumpataan kuitenkin inter nettiin. Ei oo eksaktia tiedettä tää sielutiede

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Ei kannata olla sielua, se painaa 21 grammaa.



Ultra Romance does not care. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## LJL

> Ei kannata olla sielua, se painaa 21 grammaa.



Minähän ruuvaan tästä syystä venttiileistä sielut irti aina ennen lenkkiä. Joskus olen unohtanut ja ruuvannut vasta lenkin aikana, ja heittänyt ne mereen.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> markkinamiesten vietävissä, vaikka kuinka yrittää tehdä itsensä immuuniksi.



Menee ohi otsikosta, mutta minulla on noussut sellaisen vastareaktio tähän kaupallisuuteen. Harmittaa kun tuli kasattua uusi 11 osainen pyörä Canyonin alurunkoon. Ja myin pois vanhat 10 DA osat ja maantiekiekot, olisi vaan pitänyt hommata pelkkä runko canti-tapeilla.   :Irvistys:

----------


## MRe

^Kaupallisin perustein se on se vanhakin runko aikanaan tehty. Se on sitten toinen juttu, jos kokee että vanhallakin olisi pärjännyt. Mutta niinhän se on kaiken kanssa. Kyllä lankapuhelimellakin pärjäisi ja saisipa ainakin olla rauhassa kun lähtee kotiovesta ulos.

----------


## arctic biker

> Itse vaihdoin tangon Salsan Cowchipperiin, voi olla että täytyy Roveen vaihtaa sama. Keulan kiinnityspaikkojen puute harmittaa vähän itseäkin, mutta ehkä tällä ajellaan vain hyvin kevyellä varustuksella.
> 
> Tuleekohan 27,2mm tolpan ja shimmien kanssa ongelmia? Itsekin pohdin tolpan vaihtoa.



Mulla on iät ja ajat ollut 27,2 kuitutolppia shimmattuna, ei mitään harmia eikä natinoita. Tosin mun kuulolla saa napse olla aika reipasta... GX Eaglen pakan ääntelyn kyllä kuulin!

----------


## arctic biker

Tietysti punamusta, Karjalan vaakunan värit. Lokarit asentui kohtuuvaivalla mutta tarakka on pieni riesa,. Lyhkäinen takahaaarukka niin normiteline tuo täyskokoiset 
sivulaukut liika lähelle kantapäitä. Lattarautaa kulmahiomakone ja pieni hitsaus hoitaa homman.

----------


## Teemu H

> Lattarautaa kulmahiomakone ja pieni hitsaus hoitaa homman.



Mahtavaa, kerrankin kunnon asiaa tässä ketjussa kaiken markkinointimiesten markkinointihöpinän keskellä  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Sieluhan toki tulee pyörään vain ajamalla ja omakohtaisten kokemusten myötä...Itse asiassa vois jopa argumentoida että yhdelläkään pyörällä joka ei ole oma, ei ole sielua jonka voisi itse havaita.



Näin se menee. Uusia pyöriä saa helposti. Isompi homma on ajaa niihin sielu. Kaikkiin pyöriin sitä ei tuu ajamallakaan. Ne, joihin tulee, on keepereitä.

New bikes are nice but a well used bike is a happy bike.

----------


## Mohkku

> Lokarit asentui kohtuuvaivalla mutta tarakka on pieni riesa,. Lyhkäinen takahaaarukka niin normiteline tuo täyskokoiset 
> sivulaukut liika lähelle kantapäitä. Lattarautaa kulmahiomakone ja pieni hitsaus hoitaa homman.



Kaupallinen ratkaisu on valita tarakka, jossa kiinnityspaikassa on tuo lattarautarakenne vakiona. Näyttää hurjalta ja mieleen tulee vaikutus ajettavuuteen, kun painopiste menee taka-akselin taakse. Onko jollain tuollaista?

----------


## arctic biker

> Kaupallinen ratkaisu on valita tarakka, jossa kiinnityspaikassa on tuo lattarautarakenne vakiona. Näyttää hurjalta ja mieleen tulee vaikutus ajettavuuteen, kun painopiste menee taka-akselin taakse. Onko jollain tuollaista?



Enpä aikoinaan Poison Opuimiin löytynyt  muuta. Chickenissä on takananavan puoleinen ruuvinreikä  sen verta alempana että tarakka lokariin ottaa kiinni. Toinen vaihtoehto on ajaa sivulaukkureissut  ja kauppamatkat Croscheckillä. Rahtiruuna.
*Radon Rack Matrix Pro 26 - 28"
*
Tuohon L-muotoiset kiinnikkeet lattaraudasta tein jottei kantapäät vinkkaa 20l laukkuihin, sen vertaretkijoa jotta minua tyydyttävästi toiminut.

----------


## Mohkku

Bontrager BackRack lightweight tai Tubus Disco. Eri asia on se, sopiiko nuo. Idea niissä kuitenkin näkyy. Toinen on teline, jossa on vaakarauta sivulla ja laukun paikka helpommin valittavissa, esim. Tubus logo.

----------


## arctic biker

Eipä kelpaa kumpikaan tai toimi. Ekana alaorren puute sivulaukulle , kun tarakalla saattaa matkustaa vaikkapa 5litran bensapänikkä niin kiva kun saa sivulaukun irti ja paikalleen helposti. Ja Disco on minusta vain pikalinkkunavalle passaava, Pace Chicken on läpiakseleilla eli nogo siitäkin syystä.

Mulle tuli tää takahaarukan lyhyys  ekana eteen jotain 6 tai 7 vuotta sitten kun Poison Opium tuli talliin, normi tarakalla kantapäät hinkkasi sivulaukkuun, onneksi silloin vielä järki pelasi ja -discountilta Radon Matrix Pro telineen tilasin. Siinä on alapäässä 14milliä leveä ja rapiat 10senttiä pitkä läpyskä korkeussäädön takia, se pois ja tilalle L-muotoinen lattarautasysteemi jolla telinettä ynnä laukkua siirsin vajaan 3 senttiä taaemmas.

Sama ongelma on Chickenissä, toki voisin käyttää Opiumin tarakkaa mutta onhan tuo 29t kilsaa joskus ihan oikeastikin kuormaa kokenut jotta jääköön pyöränsä kanssa varhaiseläkkeelle ja -discountilta Acid Universal Pure 26"-29" Chickeniin ja sitten vähän metallitöitä!

Tietysti jos löytyy fiksumpia telineitä niin otan vinkkejä mieluusti vastaan. Mulla vaan se että maantiecarboonitar ja osin maastopyörä unohtaen niin kaluston pitää myös hyötykäyttöön kelvata.

----------


## Esuli

Salsa fargo 2014 kiekot.
28" 2*G-one 40mm
29" x-king 2,2 ja smart sam 2,2
27" x-king 2,2 ja rabid rob 2,25
27+ x-king 2,4 ja trail boss3,0
27+ hodag 3,8 ja nobby nick 2,8
Talvella 27+ fat freddie 3 ja isp 2,6
29" 2*isp 2,25
Kun en ymmärrä geometrioista niin käytän myös edessä 29 takana 27 yhdistelmiä, pääasia ettei mene nokalleen. Joka kiekossa kymppipakka alkaen 11-14 päättyen 25-42. Eteen rattaita mitä milloinkin.
Kiekot käy myös Carge cooker midiin.
Yhdistelmä edessä TrailBoss 3 ja takana x-king 2,4 pelaa hyvin tai huonosti jokapaikassa.

----------


## Barracuda

> Salsa fargo 2014 kiekot.
> 28" 2*G-one 40mm
> 29" x-king 2,2 ja smart sam 2,2
> 27" x-king 2,2 ja rabid rob 2,25
> 27+ x-king 2,4 ja trail boss3,0
> 27+ hodag 3,8 ja nobby nick 2,8
> Talvella 27+ fat freddie 3 ja isp 2,6
> 29" 2*isp 2,25
> Kun en ymmärrä geometrioista niin käytän myös edessä 29 takana 27 yhdistelmiä, pääasia ettei mene nokalleen. Joka kiekossa kymppipakka alkaen 11-14 päättyen 25-42. Eteen rattaita mitä milloinkin.
> ...



Ai tuohon menee myös fat freddie?

----------


## Divi

jos 27.5x3.8 hodag menee, ni varmasti freddykin  :No huh!:

----------


## Barracuda

> jos 27.5x3.8 hodag menee, ni varmasti freddykin



Huonosti muotoiltu kysymys: siis fat freddie menee myös taakse?

----------


## stenu

Gravelhybridi omimmillaan. Immuuni sateelle, ravalle, mudalle. Ei  rahinoita, rutinoita, ulinoita  tai mitään muutakaan. Ihan parasta ja bliss. Ainoa, mikä harmittaa, on että en keksinyt jo aikaisemmin. Kunto kasvaa.

----------


## Divi

> Gravelhybridi omimmillaan. Immuuni sateelle, ravalle, mudalle. Ei  rahinoita, rutinoita, ulinoita  tai mitään muutakaan. Ihan parasta ja bliss.



Ei käy päinsä. Tanko ei ole käppyrä ja vaakaputki ei slouppaa tarpeeksi. Pyöräilet taas väärin.

https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...-al-3/p/24969/

Keksiikö kukaan mitää deal breaker tason huonoutta trekin checkpoint al3:sta? Vaikuttaisi hintaansa nähden varsin fiksulta paketilta. Läpiakselit, kunnon kampisetti ja bsa bb, vissiin kohtuullisesti tilaa erilaisille kumeille ja kokojakin joka lähtöön. Täytyy käydä koeajolla.

----------


## Fuuga

^Uskottavuutta vie 2x ja edes ehdotus tarkasta...  :Hymy:

----------


## Divi

> ^Uskottavuutta vie 2x ja edes ehdotus tarkasta...



Ehdotus tarkasta..?

1x on toki halpa ja yksinkertanen muutos jos sille tielle haluaa lähteä.

----------


## Fuuga

> Ehdotus tarkasta..?
> 
> 1x on toki halpa ja yksinkertanen muutos jos sille tielle haluaa lähteä.



Anteeksi kirjoitusvirhe, tarakasta oli tarkoitus kirjoittaa. Ennemminkin väsynyttä huonoa huumoria kuin mitään oikeaa asiaa. Vähän mietitytti kyllä pelkät aluhaarukat, mutta on vaikea arvioida mitään hintasuhdetta kun ei ole itsellä tarvetta/halua/varaa/unameit vaihtaa...

----------


## paaton

> ^Uskottavuutta vie 2x ja edes ehdotus tarakasta...



1x on cyclon vaihteisto. Gravell vaatii 2x, ei piisaa muuten isommilla teillä kulku, tai sitten vaihteet loppuu alapäästä kesken
Onneksi trekk on tuon checkpointin kanssa ymmärtänyt.

9-vaihteinen sora. Tuo kyllä aiheuttaa al3:ssa näräştystä. Hinta kuitenkin yli tonnin.

----------


## LJL

^ En oo kyllä päivääkään katunut että laitoin 2x Exploroon. Hemmetin hyvä juttu ollut, vähän ongelmiakin mutta näin.

----------


## Fuuga

> 1x on cyclon vaihteisto. Gravell vaatii 2x, ei piisaa muuten isommilla teillä kulku, tai sitten vaihteet loppuu alapäästä kesken
> Onneksi trekk on tuon checkpointin kanssa ymmärtänyt.



Juu, ei ole mitään 2x vastaan. Voimat vei tuolla avautumis-ketjussa huseeraaminen ja piti saada heittää jotain levottomampaa jossain muualla. Osa väestä näyttää vannovan nykyään 1x nimiin, siitä tuo lähinnä.

----------


## Divi

> 9-vaihteinen sora. Tuo kyllä aiheuttaa al3:ssa näräştystä. Hinta kuitenkin yli tonnin.



Toisaalta esim Spessulla Diverge E5:ssä, yli tonnin hinnalla 2x8 Claris ja square taper BB.  :Sarkastinen:  Aika huonosti vaihtoehtoja tossa hintaluokassa Tiagra-pyöristä. Ja tekeekö se kaks lisävaihdetta sitten kuitenkaan juuri muutosta mistä kannattaisi maksaa? Hydro levarit ehkä tekee mutta eipä nekään itselle ihan pakolliset ole.

----------


## ranttis

> 9-vaihteinen sora. Tuo kyllä aiheuttaa al3:ssa näräştystä. Hinta kuitenkin yli tonnin.



Kyllä jäis sorat kauppaan tuohon hintaan. Tiagraa pitäis vähintään olla melkein että tuonhintainen olisi ok diili ja kaippa sitä 105 saa myös sopivasta tarjouksesta joskus niin ettei paljon yli tonnia joudu pulittaan.

Edit: Tuo nyt on toki valmistajan suositushinta eli todellisuudessa se on vähemmän ja voi olla sen tonninkin.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Divi

Laittakaa toki vinkkiä noista tonnin tiagra/105 graveleista.  :Hymy:

----------


## ranttis

> Toisaalta esim Spessulla Diverge E5:ssä, yli tonnin hinnalla 2x8 Claris ja square taper BB.  Aika huonosti vaihtoehtoja tossa hintaluokassa Tiagra-pyöristä. Ja tekeekö se kaks lisävaihdetta sitten kuitenkaan juuri muutosta mistä kannattaisi maksaa? Hydro levarit ehkä tekee mutta eipä nekään itselle ihan pakolliset ole.



Kaksi vaihdetta ei ole juuri minkään hinnan arvoinen. Kyse on vaihteiden toimivuudesta ja kestävyydestä eli kauanko toimivat huolto vapaasti. 
BB jos pitää olla BSA niin valikoima kapenee kun se nyt ei sinänsä hintaan vaikuta. Itse kyllä BSAn haluaisin jos olisi vaihtoehtoja mutta en sillä lähde karsimaan valikoimaa itseltäni pois.

Katselet selkeästi merkkipyöriä jolloin toki valikoimaa ei tonnin kieppeillä käytännössä ole Tiagra/105 pyörissä tai vastaavissa Sramin osilla olevissa. Lähinnä XXL:n White ja vastaavia liikkeiden omia brändejä voi saada tuohon hintaan (tämän saa tarjouksesta varmasti vielä 100-200e halvemmallakin):
https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-pro-19-m...156894_1_style

Canyon Grailin halvin malli on tuon 1200e mitä Trekki: https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/road-bi...-6.0/2195.html

Eli kysymys kuuluukin mikä on budjetti? Onko se tuo Trekin 1200e?
Ja minkälaiseen käyttöön pyörä tulee eli onko arviota kilsoista?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

> Laittakaa toki vinkkiä noista tonnin tiagra/105 graveleista.



No cycle center möi bh:n gravellia tuohon hintaan. En tiedä onko enää tarjolla.

Edit:: xl koko enää. 105 osilla. 999e

----------


## Mohkku

> Kyllä jäis sorat kauppaan tuohon hintaan.



Miten luonnehdit tuon pyörän kiekkojen laatua?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Kaksi vaihdetta ei ole juuri minkään hinnan arvoinen. Kyse on vaihteiden toimivuudesta ja kestävyydestä eli kauanko toimivat huolto vapaasti. 
> BB jos pitää olla BSA niin valikoima kapenee kun se nyt ei sinänsä hintaan vaikuta. Itse kyllä BSAn haluaisin jos olisi vaihtoehtoja mutta en sillä lähde karsimaan valikoimaa itseltäni pois.
> 
> Katselet selkeästi merkkipyöriä jolloin toki valikoimaa ei tonnin kieppeillä käytännössä ole Tiagra/105 pyörissä tai vastaavissa Sramin osilla olevissa. Lähinnä XXL:n White ja vastaavia liikkeiden omia brändejä voi saada tuohon hintaan (tämän saa tarjouksesta varmasti vielä 100-200e halvemmallakin):
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-pro-19-m...156894_1_style



Joo sehän se tärkein, että takavaihtajassa lukee 105. Mitä väliä, että onko runko vähän sinnepäin suunniteltua kiinalaista katalogibulkkia ja muutkin osat jotain huttua.

----------


## Divi

> Kaksi vaihdetta ei ole juuri minkään hinnan arvoinen. Kyse on vaihteiden toimivuudesta ja kestävyydestä eli kauanko toimivat huolto vapaasti. 
> BB jos pitää olla BSA niin valikoima kapenee kun se nyt ei sinänsä hintaan vaikuta. Itse kyllä BSAn haluaisin jos olisi vaihtoehtoja mutta en sillä lähde karsimaan valikoimaa itseltäni pois.



Kyllä pressfit kelpaa myös, mutta saisi olla asiallinen kampisetti läpiakselilla. Square taperia pidän vanhanaikaisena härvelinä vaikka varmaan ihan toimiva ja BSA kierteeseen ruuvattava onkin.





> Katselet selkeästi merkkipyöriä jolloin toki valikoimaa ei tonnin kieppeillä käytännössä ole Tiagra/105 pyörissä tai vastaavissa Sramin osilla olevissa.



Itsellä Trekin takuusta hyvä kokemus, viikossa tuli uusi runko rikkipoks ratkenneen kuiturungon tilalle joten maksan kyllä hyvästä merkistä/takuusta mielelläni. 





> Lähinnä XXL:n White ja vastaavia liikkeiden omia brändejä voi saada tuohon hintaan (tämän saa tarjouksesta varmasti vielä 100-200e halvemmallakin):
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-pro-19-m...156894_1_style
> 
> Canyon Grailin halvin malli on tuon 1200e mitä Trekki: https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/road-bi...-6.0/2195.html



White jää kyllä kauppaan, Canyon ehkä menisi mutta siihen kun laittaa päälle toimituskulut ja kysyy Trekille oikean hinnan liikkeestä niin eipä ne enää olekkaan saman hintaiset. Trekiltä AL4 taitaa lähteä tuon Canyonin kanssa suunnilleen samaan hintaan. Hieno pyörä tuo Canyoni kyllä, harmi ettei noita pääse missään koeajamaan.





> Eli kysymys kuuluukin mikä on budjetti? Onko se tuo Trekin 1200e?
> Ja minkälaiseen käyttöön pyörä tulee eli onko arviota kilsoista?



Budjettia ei varsinaisesti ole mutta pyörää etsin työmatkakäyttöön ja satunnaiseen lenkkeilyyn. XC kuitutäpäriä ja HT enduroa löytyy jo tallista, mutta nyt hakusessa gravel peli minkä viitsii jättää firman pyörätelineeseen kolhittavaksi.

----------


## ranttis

> White jää kyllä kauppaan, Canyon ehkä menisi mutta siihen kun laittaa päälle toimituskulut ja kysyy Trekille oikean hinnan liikkeestä niin eipä ne enää olekkaan saman hintaiset. Trekiltä AL4 taitaa lähteä tuon Canyonin kanssa suunnilleen samaan hintaan. Hieno pyörä tuo Canyoni kyllä, harmi ettei noita pääse missään koeajamaan.
> 
> Budjettia ei varsinaisesti ole mutta pyörää etsin työmatkakäyttöön ja satunnaiseen lenkkeilyyn. XC kuitutäpäriä ja HT enduroa löytyy jo tallista, mutta nyt hakusessa gravel peli minkä viitsii jättää firman pyörätelineeseen kolhittavaksi.



AL4:n hinnasta kun pari satkua saa pois niin olisi jo soiva peli. Kaiken kaikkiaan ei helpoin kombinaatio löytää laadukasta pyörää tarpeeksi halvalla että sen kolhiintuminen ei niin harmita  Ja kenties varastamisriskikin toinen motivaatio työmatka/yleispyörässä miksi ei saisi olla liian arvokas. Näitä juttuja miettiessä itse päätyisin helposti juuri noille halvemmille urille liikkeiden omia brändejä tutkiin niin ei haittaa kolhut.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Divi

Juuri näin, toisaalta haluaisi pitkäikäisen ja hyvän pyörän jos/kun sitä ei kuitenkaan varasteta kun käyttää kunnon lukkoa, eikä pienet kolhutkaan käyttöä haittaa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ranttis

> Joo sehän se tärkein, että takavaihtajassa lukee 105. Mitä väliä, että onko runko vähän sinnepäin suunniteltua kiinalaista katalogibulkkia ja muutkin osat jotain huttua.



Tätä ketjua hieman seuranneena mietin että vastailenko mitään koska tämä vastaus oli hyvinkin odotetun kaltainen. Ansiokkaasti täällä kyllä koitetaan potkia satunnaiset kommentoijat pois ketjusta. Jatkakaa toki. Ja ei, en pahoittanut mieltäni kun sitä joku kuitenkin kyselee  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Padex

Trek AL3 vaikuttaa muuten hyvältä, mutta Sora tuo omat haasteensa sujuvalle asfalttiajolle. Ei se paino tai toimivuus, Sora vaihtaa nätisti, eikä painokaan varmaan hirveästi haittaa, mutta ne välitykset.. Ysivaihteinen 11-32 ja 50-34 antavat kyllä ääripäihin menoa ja tarvittaessa kepeätä mäkipoljentaa, mutta pari välitystä puuttuu keskeltä verrattuna 105:een. Jotta ei tuu tunnetta, että ajan liian isolla vaihteella ja kun vaihdan keveämmälle, niin ajan liian pienellä vaihteella täytyy 9-vaihteistolla miettiä se takapakan hammastus. Tällöin ääripäistä otetaan välityksiä veke, eli pyörässä ei ole 50-11 tai 34-32 välityksiä enää. Vaihdetaan siis takapakka esim. 12-27 tai 12-26:een. Ja sitten ruvetaan miettimään sitä mäennousukykyä sorateillä ja metässä. Kyllähän se 34-26 tai 34-27 on aika raskas. Joten puretaan kaksi pakkaa, 11-32 ja 12-27 ja tehdään kustomoitu 12-32 pakka, jossa 12-27 pakasta on otettu veke 13-hampainen ratas ja laitettu vanhasta 11-32 -pakasta 32-hampainen ratas pienimmäksi. Näin saadaan hyvät välitykset SoraTrekkiin.

Tai ostetaan suosiolla pyörä 105-vaihteistolla.

----------


## ranttis

> Juuri näin, toisaalta haluaisi pitkäikäisen ja hyvän pyörän jos/kun sitä ei kuitenkaan varasteta kun käyttää kunnon lukkoa, eikä pienet kolhutkaan käyttöä haittaa.



Pitkäikäistä hakiessa toki runkoon kannattaa panostaa. Alkaa vaan kuulostaa ettet ole tonnin pyörää hakemassa 

Lähetetty minun BAH2-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Divi

Luulen ettei välitykset ole itselle ongelma. Nykyin "gravel"-väärinpyöräily-pyörä sisältää kolme napavaihdetta. Toki molemmissa päissä saisi olla lisää valinnanvaraa kun nyt on käytännössä vaihteet ylämäkeen, tasaiselle ja alamäkeen. Toisaalta tuollakin on pärjännyt kun veivaa vaan sillä omalla kadenssilla, nopeus on sitten se mikä sattuu olemaan..  Sitte jos ja kun vaihdepyörää on ostamassa ja tahtoo tiheämpää valintaviidakkoa niin sekään ei täälä (Ilmajoki-Seinäjoki) ole varmaan soran kohdalla ongelma kun mäet käytännössä puuttuu, kuskikin on niin hidas läski ettei sinne isolle leivälle tarvi ihan yhtenään olla menossa. Molemmista päistä on varmasti varaa tihentää.  :Leveä hymy: 





> Pitkäikäistä hakiessa toki runkoon kannattaa panostaa. Alkaa vaan kuulostaa ettet ole tonnin pyörää hakemassa



En ole tähän päivään mennessä vielä ostanut pyörää mikä olisi mahtunut suunniteltuun budjettiin.  :Nolous:

----------


## stenu

Evoluutiogrinderi:



(Evil bikes proto)

----------


## LJL

^ Kuvassa müllistava uutuusnirskuttaja Pole Vaival.

----------


## stenu

> ..uutuusnirskuttaja Pole Vaival.



Nauratti.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Satulaputken kulma on ihan liian loiva Poleksi. Ei naurattanut. En muutenkaan ajais.

----------


## Divi

Ois polen taival postissa, pitäskö pistää jäykkä keula ja käppyrät, eaglet ja hissitolppakin valmiina  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## JackOja

BikeRadar listasi mielestään 5 parasta ensi kauden soranjauhinta.

https://youtu.be/y70m9mtIqI4

----------


## yksinteoin

Olin kanssa just tulossa postaamaan tota Evilin tuoretta grinderia. En ole ihan varma mitä mieltä, mutta on kyllä jotain ihan muuta taas. Jos Batman ajais gräveliä niin se ajais kyl just tuolla. Tai jos alien olis gg-pyörä niin se olis just toi, suht Giger-fiilikset. Joskus aikoinaan kun suht myöhäisherännäisenä innoistuin mtb-hommista, niin Evilin pyörät oli ehdottomasti niitä jotka näytti parhailta. Tässä on taas sitä jotain samaa fiilistä, mutta ihan tuoretta lookkia kuitenkin. Aikamoinen kyllä. 

Pistetään uus kuva tälle sivulle komistamaan myös:



Tai no siis olenhan näköjään aika varma, hemmetin siistihän tuo. Tykkään.

----------


## arctic biker

Stenun pyörälinkkiin kommentti vanhan liiton mieheltä. Hyi stna.

----------


## plr

Rungossa näyttää olevan kiinnityspaikka etuvaihtajalle, joten kyllä tuosta gravel-pyörän saisi halutessaan tehtyä.

----------


## hitlike

Ulkonäöllisesti tulee mieleen noista tuon näköisista graveleista ne muutaman vuoden takaiset todella epäcoolit pappamaantie/adventurepyörät joissa tosi slouppaava runko ja tosi pysty ajoasento. Jotain giantteja tai meridoita oli aikakin sellasia. Ei siis iske.

----------


## Laerppi

> Graveliinko sitten ei ole vielä mitään "standardoituja" kisoja, kun jengi arvostelee fillareiden hyvyyttä a) ulkonäön b) mikä heidän omaan ajotapaan/kotinurkilleen sopii  perusteella? Tuntuisi jotenkin simppelimmältä, että fillari, jolla alkaa mitaleja tippumaan, on hyvä graveli.



Matt Gersib is the 2014 Gravel World Champion in the Fatbike category.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## jhalmar

> 1x on cyclon vaihteisto. Gravell vaatii 2x, ei piisaa muuten isommilla teillä kulku, tai sitten vaihteet loppuu alapäästä kesken
> Onneksi trekk on tuon checkpointin kanssa ymmärtänyt.



Näinköhän tuo Dirty Kanza 200 on luokiteltavissa gravel-kilpailuksi, koska ainakin tuolla tuntuu jopa kisan voittajat pärjäävän 1x vaihteistolla. Todennäköisesti eivät ole kuulleet, että 1x ei riitä ja vaatii 2x. Ajavat ilmeisesti väärin.

----------


## Mohkku

> Olin kanssa just tulossa postaamaan tota Evilin tuoretta grinderia. En ole ihan varma mitä mieltä, mutta on kyllä jotain ihan muuta taas. Jos Batman ajais gräveliä niin se ajais kyl just tuolla. Tai jos alien olis gg-pyörä niin se olis just toi, suht Giger-fiilikset. Joskus aikoinaan kun suht myöhäisherännäisenä innoistuin mtb-hommista, niin Evilin pyörät oli ehdottomasti niitä jotka näytti parhailta. Tässä on taas sitä jotain samaa fiilistä, mutta ihan tuoretta lookkia kuitenkin. Aikamoinen kyllä. 
> 
> Tai no siis olenhan näköjään aika varma, hemmetin siistihän tuo. Tykkään.



Outoa. Minun ei pitäisi pitää tuon tyyppisestä pyörästä, mutta tuohan on hieno, vaikkei minun näköinen olekaan. FC-mitta riittää isokenkäisellekin. Vanteiden korkeus vaan ei mielestäni ole perusteltua, matalampi olisi todennäköisesti mukavampi.

Hintalappua en edes uskalla alkaa selvittää.

GG on sopiva paikka harrastaa evoluutiota. Muutosvastarinnat hirttäytykööt jonkun keksimiin sääntöihin cyclon parissa.

----------


## misopa

Allied Able olis kans siisti. Ja hyvin tuolla 1x11 vaihteistollakin näyttää sitkuttavan.

https://www.cxmagazine.com/gravel-bi...ty-kanza-200-1

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

huh, maastovaihtaja. Nyt on ajettu pahasti väärin.

----------


## stenu

Väärin ajamisesta puheenollen; Katerina Nash meni voittamaan Waterloon maailmancupkrossin Orbea Terralla, joka on siis gg-pyörä. Mitäs siitä sanotte..?

Tosta Jackojan linkkaamasta videosta tulee mieleen, että parin vuoden päästä jousitus on gg pyörässä uusi normi. Jousittamattomia pyöriä ei huoli enää juuri kukaan saatikka, että joku niitä valmistaisi eikä ilman jousitusta kykene enää graveloimaan kuin jokunen hassu partasuinen setämies fillarifoorumilla.

----------


## JackOja

Jos joku ei seuraa CGN:aa niin heillähän on fantsun paljon gg-aiheista viihdettä.

Esim:

Voiks sorapyöräl tosiaan tehä kaiken?

Mikäs se CX- ja GG-fillarin ero oikeastaan on?

Roskapyörä vastaan sorapyörä, kuinkas meidän halpis pärjää?

Onks täysjoustosorapyörä nopeeeeempi?

Voiks sorapyöräl ajaa crossiskabaa?

Ultimaattinen BP-reissu Islannissa maastopyörällä ja sorapyörällä, kumpi on ultimaattisempi?

Onks sorapyörä yhtään hitaampi kuin maantiepyörä, oikeesti?

ja niin edelleen.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Hintalappua en edes uskalla alkaa selvittää.



Mä olen myös asiaa selvittämättä melko varma siitä että hinnan suhteen on kuin (oliko se nyt) Rolls-Roycen moottoritehon aikoinaan: sitä on riittävästi.






> GG on sopiva paikka harrastaa evoluutiota. Muutosvastarinnat hirttäytykööt jonkun keksimiin sääntöihin cyclon parissa.



Mä en ymmärrä enkä oikeastaan jaksa tätä toistuvaa puhetta muutosvastarinnasta. Jotenkin en voi välttyä kuvittelemasta sen esittäjää vähän sellaiseksi maastopyöräilijäksi joka kokee itsensä kapinalliseksi kun uskaltaa vettä löysät housut ihonmyötäisen lycran sijaan. 

Eihän tässäkään ketjussa kukaan ole esittänyt tai edes ehdottanut minkäänlaisia rajoittavia sääntöjä! Muutaman kerran on tarjottu pohdittavaksi määritelmiä tai luokitteluja, joiden ainoa tarkoitus oli selventää kokonaiskuvaa ja auttaa siten että tiedämme mistä puhumme silloin kun jostain puhumme ja että puhumme silloin samasta asiasta. 

Mutta meillähän riittää niitä mielestään vapaan umpihangen sankareita (jotka tekevät täsmälleen samaa ja täsmälleen niin kuin toisetkin, vaikka se sitten sattuukin olemaan hieman erilaista kuin mitä toiset toiset tekevät)!

Voit myös jonkinlaisen rehellisyyden nimissä kysyä itseltäsi: olenko valmis laittamaan gravelpyörääni aerotangot? Sillä jos et ole, olet silloin itse muutosvastarinnan ruumiillistuma tai sinut voi ainakin sellaisena nähdä ja sellaiseksi vähän ylimieisestikin nimetä.


Mutta minusta GG on ennen kaikkea sopiva paikka harrastaa vapautta. Vapaus voi itse kunkin kohdalla saada myös sellaisen ilmiasun joka rajoittaa gravel-fillarin ulkoasoua ja ominaisuuksia. 

Tough titty niille joita ahdistaa se että jollakin toisella on erilainen näkemys ja lähestyminen johonkin asiaan :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TERU

> Allied Able olis kans siisti. Ja hyvin tuolla 1x11 vaihteistollakin näyttää sitkuttavan.
> 
> https://www.cxmagazine.com/gravel-bi...ty-kanza-200-1



Jotain käytettävyyteen vaikuttavaakin jo muotoilussa, noissa viidessä parhaaksi valitussa mielestäni enemmän ulkonäköön, joskin mentaalista vaikutusta ajoon silläkin.🤗

----------


## TheMiklu

> Katoin tän ja siinähän oli ilmeisesti (jos oikein ymmärsin) vanhasta maastopyörästä tehty gräveli. Tää on kyllä ittellekin monesti tullut mieleen, mutta suoralla tangolla tai riserillä ja ehkä joustolla.... ja sittenhän siinä on maastopyörä.



Tai jos laittaa kapeammat ja sileämmät renkaat, vähemmän joustoa ja puoli kokoa isomman rungon niin sulla on...hybridi! 
GG, tulevaisuuden ja menneisyyden hybridi.

----------


## stenu

> Jotain käytettävyyteen vaikuttavaakin jo muotoilussa



Kaikkee voi kokeilla myydä erilaisin argumentein, vaikka pyörää on vaikea keksiä uudelleen.

----------


## paaton

> Väärin ajamisesta puheenollen; Katerina Nash meni voittamaan Waterloon maailmancupkrossin Orbea Terralla, joka on siis gg-pyörä. Mitäs siitä sanotte..?
> .



Sitä, ettei niissä gravelleissa ja cycloissa ole oikeasti psknkaan eroa, kunhan geo on tarkoitettu kovaa ajamiseen, eikä retkeilyyn.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Väärin ajamisesta puheenollen; Katerina Nash meni voittamaan Waterloon maailmancupkrossin Orbea Terralla, joka on siis gg-pyörä. Mitäs siitä sanotte..?



Sanoisin Orbea Terran omistavana, että siinä on hyvä ja todella monipuolinen pyörä, vaikka itselläni onkin vain 1*11 vaihteisto ja forcen hydrojarrut(tosin 160mm levyillä)  :Vink:  . Lokasuojatkin on pyörässä jatkuvasti kiinni ja alla tällä hetkellä leveät vittorian terreno zerot, mutta ajelen tuolla joskus huonolla kelillä maantietäkin ihan mielelläni.

Ajelen myös BMC CX01 pyörällä hiekkatielenkkejä, joten väärinpyöräily on minulla verissä, joten ei kannata antaa paljon painoarvoa minun kirjoituksille.

----------


## paaton

Orbea Terra on näemmä komean näköinen pyörä. Pitääkin käydä potkimassa espanjassa paikallisen kauppiaan ovea. Tiedä vaikka hyllyn takaa löytyisi runkoa edullisesti.

----------


## TERU

> Kaikkee voi kokeilla myydä erilaisin argumentein, vaikka pyörää on vaikea keksiä uudelleen.



Ketju ei hakkaa takahaarukan alaputkeen tässäkään sorateillä, hyvä kysymys mihin katosi? Jotain etua tuossa verrattuna takahaarukan yläpuken alasvetoon. No rumia kyllä molemmat.

----------


## PatilZ

> Ajelen myös BMC CX01 pyörällä hiekkatielenkkejä, joten väärinpyöräily on minulla verissä, joten ei kannata antaa paljon painoarvoa minun kirjoituksille.



+1 väärinpyöräilyn osalta. En ole siksi kehdannut osallistua keskusteluun. Olisko muutama vuosi sitten, kun jossain säikeessä menin paljastamaan, että olen useamman kertaa ajellut hiekkateitä aika-ajopyörällä ilman ongelmia. Sain kuittailua osakseni väärästä pyöränvalinnasta. Siitäkin huolimatta, että mulla on  nykyään myös fooruminorminmukainen soranjauhantakulkine, menen takaisin nurkkaan häpeämään ja vaikenen.

----------


## ealex

^ mitä vikaa tässä topicissa, miksi toinen tarvitaan?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Divi

> ^Siellä tuettaisiin... täällähän vaan haukutaan



Joutuu leventämään kumia ja löysäämään pipoa
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...4ski%E4-haussa

----------


## arctic biker

Tää tinkahan on foorumin parhaimmistoa. Sori kun moitin tuota pyörää ,oon sitä ikäluokkaa jolla on vankka käsitys miltä pyörän pitää näyttää! Nää slouppirungot ei mun silmääni ilahduta. Se onko mun kommentissa mitään järkeä niin toinen juttu.

----------


## TERU

Suora etuhaarukka ja vahva slouppaus molemmat hiersivät pitkään silmää, vähitellen nuo on siristellen hyväksynyt, jopa läskit vaikka korviin vielä nuo käyvätkin.

----------


## Rosco

Pistetäämpäs taas sisältöä: Reilly on toiminut odotusten mukaisesti. GRX toimii erinomaisesti, sekä uutena CX kompliantit Challengen Grifot tubelessina. Päivitin myös stongan Eastonin EA70ax:ään. Tarkoitus ois syksyn mittaan lähtee kokeilee tällä HelCX sarjaa. 

Ainiin ja satula on PRO:n Stealth. 200km otannalla erittäin hyvä päivitys.

----------


## tinke77

Hiano

----------


## Divi

> Keksiikö kukaan mitää deal breaker tason huonoutta trekin checkpoint al3:sta? Vaikuttaisi hintaansa nähden varsin fiksulta paketilta. Täytyy käydä koeajolla.







> AL4:n hinnasta kun pari satkua saa pois niin olisi jo soiva peli. Kaiken kaikkiaan ei helpoin kombinaatio löytää laadukasta pyörää tarpeeksi halvalla että sen kolhiintuminen ei niin harmita  Ja kenties varastamisriskikin toinen motivaatio työmatka/yleispyörässä miksi ei saisi olla liian arvokas. Näitä juttuja miettiessä itse päätyisin helposti juuri noille halvemmille urille liikkeiden omia brändejä tutkiin niin ei haittaa kolhut.







> Pitkäikäistä hakiessa toki runkoon kannattaa panostaa. Alkaa vaan kuulostaa ettet ole tonnin pyörää hakemassa



Kävimpä koeajolla. Ihan nappiin osuu itelle tuo Trekin 58cm koko, ja checkpointin geo tuntuu mukavalta vaikkei käppyröistä juuri kokemusta ole. AL3:sta ei vielä syksyllä oikein saa, tuntui olevan melkein kaikki koot ja värit euroopassa yksittäiskappaleita. Tammikuussa saa jotain ja maaliskuussa kai sitten paremmin.

Sattuipa vaan semmonen onnettomuus että asiakkaalta oli palautunut 2019 mallin 200km ajettu virheetön 58cm Checkpoint ALR4, eli Tiagraa hydroilla ja paremmalla Alpha300 rungolla. Hintakin oli kohdallaan, ei tarvinnut venyttää budjettia ku satasen verran.  :Cool:

----------


## pee

> Sattuipa vaan semmonen onnettomuus että asiakkaalta oli palautunut 2019 mallin 200km ajettu



Mites tossa toimii takuu kun et oo eka omistaja?

----------


## Divi

> Mites tossa toimii takuu kun et oo eka omistaja?



2 vuotta normaali takuu, ikuinen runkotakuu on kysymysmerkki mutta kauppias meinas että kyllä sitte jotain keksitään jos tarve tulee. Mut eiköhän se ru ko 2 vuodessa näytä jos joku takuun alainen valmistusvika on

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Näinköhän tuo Dirty Kanza 200 on luokiteltavissa gravel-kilpailuksi, koska ainakin tuolla tuntuu jopa kisan voittajat pärjäävän 1x vaihteistolla. Todennäköisesti eivät ole kuulleet, että 1x ei riitä ja vaatii 2x. Ajavat ilmeisesti väärin.



Vuoden 2019 miesten voittajalla oli, jos oikein luin, edessä 46 ja takana 11-40. Itselläni on nyt ollut edessä 46/36 ja takana 11-32. Välitysalueet ovat hyvin yhtenevät, vaikka 36-32 hieman lyhyempi, kuin 46-40. Tässä mielessä voisin ajaa kummallakin.

Nopeassa ajossa (otetaan alueeksi vaikka 20 km/h ->, kadenssiksi 90) kahdella eturattaalla ajetaan luonnollisesti vain isommalla rattaalla, jolloin käytössä on enintään 10 vaihdetta. 1x11 toteutuksella käytössä on samalle alueelle käytössä 2 vaihdetta vähemmän.

Lyhyillä välityksillä ajettaessa ero on 1 tai 2 vaihdetta 2x11 toteutuksen eduksi.

Tämä on oma syyni valita 2x11: pidän tiheämmistä välityksistä.

Tulevaisuudessa 1x12 ja viimeistään 1x13 tasoittaa tilanteen.

----------


## juhapoika

> Kävimpä koeajolla. Ihan nappiin osuu itelle tuo Trekin 58cm koko, ja checkpointin geo tuntuu mukavalta vaikkei käppyröistä juuri kokemusta ole. AL3:sta ei vielä syksyllä oikein saa, tuntui olevan melkein kaikki koot ja värit euroopassa yksittäiskappaleita. Tammikuussa saa jotain ja maaliskuussa kai sitten paremmin.
> 
> Sattuipa vaan semmonen onnettomuus että asiakkaalta oli palautunut 2019 mallin 200km ajettu virheetön 58cm Checkpoint ALR4, eli Tiagraa hydroilla ja paremmalla Alpha300 rungolla. Hintakin oli kohdallaan, ei tarvinnut venyttää budjettia ku satasen verran.



Minulla on ollut vuoden ajan ALR5 ja olen ajanut sillä työmatkaa pari tuhatta kilometriä. Olen ollut erittäin tyytyväinen. Pyörällä tulee ajettua työmatkat aika reipasta vauhtia, leveähköt renkaat sallivat kallistelun kurveissa. Nestelevyjarrut ovat työmatkalla luksusta. Vakiokiekot ovat asialliset.

----------


## TERU

Melkoisen ihana väline, hauskoja suomennoksia, mutta jos olis hankinta, niin voisin päätyä.
https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...alr-5/p/24385/

----------


## stenu

^ Meinasin vähän jo innostua Checkpoint-runkosetistä 1-vaihdeoption vuoksi, mutta miten voi hiilikuituhaarukalla varustettu alumiinirunko painaa 2,4 kg? Vai onko toi haarukka alumiinikaulalla? No, melko painava rungon täytyisi silti olla. Ja tuleekohan läpiakselit tuohon vielä päälle??

*Paino*
Paino56cm - 2.39 kg / 5.27 lbs

----------


## Teppo

Pitää varmaan paino paikkansa kun ei se hiilariversiokaan keijukainen ole. 
Törkeän näköinen tuo vaijerien läpivienti rungon sisälle. Ei jatkoon.

----------


## TERU

> ^ Meinasin vähän jo innostua Checkpoint-runkosetistä 1-vaihdeoption vuoksi, mutta miten voi hiilikuituhaarukalla varustettu alumiinirunko painaa 
> 2,4 kg? Vai onko toi haarukka alumiinikaulalla? No, melko painava rungon täytyisi silti olla. Ja tuleekohan läpiakselit tuohon vielä päälle??
> 
> *Paino*
> Paino56cm - 2.39 kg / 5.27 lbs



Painaa tosiaan, ihan ensimmäisenä ei huomio tuohon. Jenkeissä kuten meilläkin kunnallisissa toiminnoissa ei ihan 100 prosenttia riitä toiminnan varmistuksissa, kuskin painorajoituskin määritellään. Hyvin tuo välineenä kävis vaijerinvetoja myöten. Nyt kun on ekakerran päässyt nestelevarien makuun, niin ihan oikeasti tuollainen tievälinekin voisi olla joskus tallissa, siis ajossa.

----------


## juhapoika

> ^ Meinasin vähän jo innostua Checkpoint-runkosetistä 1-vaihdeoption vuoksi, mutta miten voi hiilikuituhaarukalla varustettu alumiinirunko painaa 2,4 kg? Vai onko toi haarukka alumiinikaulalla? No, melko painava rungon täytyisi silti olla. Ja tuleekohan läpiakselit tuohon vielä päälle??
> 
> *Paino*
> 
> 
> Paino56cm - 2.39 kg / 5.27 lbs



Tuossa painossa täytyy olla mukana putkiosia ja läpiakselit. Täällä https://www.bike24.com/p2271891.html painoksi ilmoitetaan 1570g, mikä vastaa omaa tuntumaa. Nimittäin oma pyöräni painaa hieman yli 9kg kokonaisuudessaan (koko 52)

----------


## paaton

Juu, ei noissa trekin painoilmoituksissa ole mitään tolkkua. Tuossa crossarin runko.

https://www.bike24.com/p2347543.html

----------


## macci

Space Chicken alkaa asettua kohdilleen syys-gräveliin. Kesällä toimi oikein hyvin myös maantiepyöränä (25mm GP5000 TL + aerokiekot), kuivan kelin sora-ajeluissa oli pitkään 40mm Gravelking slicksiversio alla mutta vaihdoin sen hiljattain pois kun tarvittiin hieman lisää pitoa. Hetken aikaa oli 50mm G-One Bite edessä ja 40mm takana. Pito erittäin hyvä ja rullaus siedettävä hiekalla mutta asfaltilla turhan tahmeaa ja äänekästä (pitkälti tuon 50mm etunakin takia, 40mm G-one Bite edessä+takana olisi varmasti hyvä) ja varpaatkin välillä osui etukumiin.
Nyt alla vanha kunnon 43mm Gravelking SK ja tässä tuntuu olevan varsin optimi sekoitus rullausta, pitoa ja kokoa. Runkoon mahtuisi vielä hiukan isompikin ja haarukassa tuon 50mm kumin kanssa jäi vielä noin sentti joka suuntaan tilaa.


juuri nyt siis tämmöinen setup ajossa (40t ovaali edessä, 11-40 pakka takana, XT takavaihtaja Jtek adapterilla, RS505 kahvat ja jarrut, i23 kiekot - 40mm GK slickseillä punnitsin niin oli 8,8kg nyt varmaan karvan yli 9kg)


maantiemoodi kesältä (48t ovaali, 60+85mm kiekot):

(kuvan setupilla ajettiin muuten paritempona Vahto-Rusko 9,7km TT 48,2km/h keskarilla, kaverilla oli Canyon Aeroad ja avg watit 3W alempi - ilmeisen aero siis tuo Space Chicken!)

----------


## stenu

> Tuossa painossa täytyy olla mukana putkiosia ja läpiakselit. Täällä https://www.bike24.com/p2271891.html painoksi ilmoitetaan 1570g, mikä vastaa omaa tuntumaa. Nimittäin oma pyöräni painaa hieman yli 9kg kokonaisuudessaan (koko 52)



On siinä painossa toki vähintään haarukka mukana ja luultavasti myös ohjainlaakeri, koska se on spekseissä mainittu. Ehkä myös läpiakselit. Tämän mukaan 2019 ALR5 painaa reilu 9,8 kg ilman polkimia ja 35-millisillä renkailla. 2019 runkosetin painoksi tehdas ilmoittaa 2,44 kg. En kyllä tiedä, mitä informaatiolähdettä pitäisi uskoa, mutta melko harvoin valmistajalla on tarve yläkanttiin ilmoittaa painoja..

E: täällä paino 9,86 kg

----------


## JackOja

No voi bärgele, odotin tätä haarukkaa tulevaksi iät ja ajat. Nyt sitä vihdoin saisi... mut jokunen viikko sitten kyllästyin ja ostin Ritsin.

https://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bike/cgr1-carbon-fork 

Saakohan kohta myös Maxxis-nastakumeja

----------


## stenu

^no ihan puhtaasti visuaalisessa mielessä olen tyytyväinen, että ostit sen Ritcheyn.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> ^no ihan puhtaasti visuaalisessa mielessä olen tyytyväinen, että ostit sen Ritcheyn.



Täältäkin olisi just tullut mainintaa yrjiksestä

----------


## Firlefanz

“Almost every bike can be a gravel bike, if you want it to be.” Paljon kuvia, isoja kuvia ja mielenkiintoisia ratkaisuja ja yksityiskohtiakin:

https://cyclingtips.com/2019/10/bike...am-fall-fondo/

----------


## stenu

Blue Lug -pyöräkauppahenkilön Grinduro Japan graveloitu Geekhouse (rip) Mudville. Pullotelineen vaihtaisin. Ja laitattaisin reiät viistoputkeen.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

^ oi, onpa sillä jotenkin pitkät sääret!

----------


## Dieselman

Rosen Backroadia ja Canyonin CF SL Grailia tässä speksaillut mutta jotenkin en nyt saa noista Canyonin mitoista kiinni. Maantiepyöränä Bianchin via nirone 7 (2011), 53 koossa ja siihen verraten Rosen 51 koko vaikuttaisi hyvältä. Canyonin oma laskuri antaa 173cm kuskille koon S, mutta nuo reach+ yms hämmentää. Eli eli, mikä noista Canyoneista olisi 173/79 kuskille sopiva?

----------


## paaton

> Rosen Backroadia ja Canyonin CF SL Grailia tässä speksaillut mutta jotenkin en nyt saa noista Canyonin mitoista kiinni. Maantiepyöränä Bianchin via nirone 7 (2011), 53 koossa ja siihen verraten Rosen 51 koko vaikuttaisi hyvältä. Canyonin oma laskuri antaa 173cm kuskille koon S, mutta nuo reach+ yms hämmentää. Eli eli, mikä noista Canyoneista olisi 173/79 kuskille sopiva?



Jos katsot sitä kuvaa, niin gralissa on stack ja reach mitoitettu tangon kohdalta. Joskus mukana oli virtual reach tjsp, mutta nyt ei näytä enää olevan.

Edit: Voit verrata alu grailiin, siinä ilmeisesti suht lähellä vastaava geometria, joissa mukana normaali reach mittakin.
Nämä uudet canyonithan on suunniteltu ajettavaksi suht lyhyillä stemmeillä, eli rungon reach on tuon vuoksi isohko.

----------


## KSi

Joo, samaa mietin kun hankin CF Grailin. Olen 172 ja koko S on sopiva.. jopa iso.? Jalan sidämitta on 800. Sulle on S sopiva koko.

----------


## YocceT

> Eli eli, mikä noista Canyoneista olisi 173/79 kuskille sopiva?



S-koko. Itse 174 ja 81, ja ostin sen S:n.

----------


## caddis

Olen 176/81 S Grail tuntuu sopivalta.

----------


## Dieselman

Täällähän tulikin tunnissa monta vastausta, yksityisviestejä myöten. Koko on melkolailla selvä, kiitos!

Rosea puoltaa tuo kustomointi, mutta sitä on ainakin testeissä moitittu ns. kovaksi ajettavaksi. Canyonissa lienee mukavuus paremmalla tolalla. GRX810 2x osilla hinnoissa ei isoa eroa ole ja saatavuus molemmissa hyvä, kun taas 600-sarjan versiossa Rosessa on sekaisin 810, 600 ja 400 osia ja toimitusaika-arvio 12 viikkoa. 600-sarjalaisena Canyon on jo selkeämmin halvempi. Rosen kiekkosetit max 110kg kantavuudella ja se ei ole hyvä se.

----------


## JaniM

Myyjän mitoilla "Oma pituuteni on 169 cm ja jalan sisämitta 78,8 cm." S-koko liian suuri. ( https://www.fillaritori.com/topic/16...comment-323138 )

----------


## Aakoo

Mä en edelleenkään ymmärrä tuota Canyon Grailin kuituversion ohjaamohässäkkää. Aivan helvetin ruma, ja mikä hyöty? Tuon kun hankkii, niin ei ole mitään mahdollisuutta kustomoida ohjaamoa haluamakseen, vaan on täysin sidottu tuohon Canyonin yhden malliseen ohjaamoon. Ajoasennon muokkaaminen on aikalailla täysin mahdotonta erilaisilla stemmi/tankovalinnoilla, ja paljonko tuon hinta on ostettuna jos joutuu asentoa lyhentämään tms., 300€?

----------


## stenu

Whisky tuli perjantaina jä käytiin vaimon kanssa eilen polkemassa Reitti 2000:n pohjoislooppi. Vähän sellaista retkivauhtia vaimon kanssa polkeminen on, mutta on siellä sen verran alamäkiä ja vaihtelevaa maastoa, että aika hyvä käsityksen sain.

-Painoero Gravan alkuperäiseen teräshaarukkaan on tasan 400 g (Whisky plugi sisällä ja alakoolin kanssa 440 g, originaali hiluineen 840 g. Pyörän paino tippui 8,88 kiloon polkimien ja pullotelineen kanssa eli meni alle tavoitellun ysin. Keveys on kivaa.

-Pienet erot haarukoiden geometrioissa (pituus, rake) muutti Gravan vähän cyclocrossmaisemmaksi. Erilainen, ei erityisemmin hyvä tai huono. Keskiö nousi n. 4 mm, minkä ehkä huomasi selkeimmin. Tanko jäi vähän turhan ylös noin, kun en löytänyt varastosta sopivia matalampia speicereitä.

-Sitten se paljon puhuttu...eli mukavuus. Eihän toi mikään maailman herkin instrumentti ole. Ero alkuperäiseen on ehkä vähän harmittavankin iso. Alkuperäisen haarukan kanssa Grava tuntuu ajossa siltä, että etupää on takapäätä mukavampi. Whiskyn kanssa tunne muuttuu päinvastaiseksi ja huomaa, miten iso osa koko pyörän ajomukavuudesta tulee itseasiassa etuhaarukasta. Kovavauhtisten ja röykkyisten alamäkien ajaminen oli epähallittavampaa, kun tuntui, että etupää halusi poukkoilla sinne tänne. Jäin kaipaamaan paksumpaa rengasta vähintään eteen. Paksummat renkaat tasottaisivat painoeroa ainakin jonkin verran. Siinä mielessä hyvä, että ajoittaiset halut hankkia joku vähemmän jarruluddiitti pyörä Gravan kaveriksi vähenivät merkkittävästi. Vannejarrujen ehdoton plussa on se, että niiden kanssa teräsrunkoisen pyörän saa pidettyä järkevän painoisena ilman, että on oltava hiilikuituhaarukka. Teräsrungon ehdoton plussa puolestaan on se, että se antaa mahdollisuuden custom-runkoon ilman, että runkosetti maksaa tuhansia euroja. Toivottavasti kaikkien vannejarru(laatu)vanteiden valmistusta ei lopeteta ihan lähitulevaisuudessa sen takia, että evoluutio kulkee toisenlaiseen suuntaan.

-Internetulkonäkö muuttui aavistuksen vähemmän setämiespyörämäiseksi, mutta luonnossa Whisky on vähän möhköhkön näköinen ja leveäharteisempi kuin sinkula-Gunnarin vanha Reynolds Ouzo CX. Rengastilaakin on sitten kyllä enemmän. Ilmoitetun 38 mm sijaan sanoisin että melkeinpä 45-millinen rengas voisi mahtua.

-Saa nähdä painaako keveys vaakakupissa niin paljon, että Whiskylle tulee ajoa. Jos ei, niin pitää keksiä muuta käyttöä. Käyttämättä tuskin jää, vaikka gg-käyttöä sille ei tulisikaan. Hyvä kokeilu joka tapauksessa ja auttoi pitämään jalat maanpinnalla ja järjen mukana haluissa  :Hymy:

----------


## JaniM

> MÃ¤ en edelleenkÃ¤Ã¤n ymmÃ¤rrÃ¤ tuota Canyon Grailin kuituversion ohjaamohÃ¤ssÃ¤kkÃ¤Ã¤. Aivan helvetin ruma, ja mikÃ¤ hyÃ¶ty? Tuon kun hankkii, niin ei ole mitÃ¤Ã¤n mahdollisuutta kustomoida ohjaamoa haluamakseen, vaan on tÃ¤ysin sidottu tuohon Canyonin yhden malliseen ohjaamoon. Ajoasennon muokkaaminen on aikalailla tÃ¤ysin mahdotonta erilaisilla stemmi/tankovalinnoilla, ja paljonko tuon hinta on ostettuna jos joutuu asentoa lyhentÃ¤mÃ¤Ã¤n tms., 300Â€?



En minäkään huolisi vaan laittaisin ennemmin ehkä esim. Roseen hyvän hiilaritangon ja siihen laatu(tupla) tankonauhat.

----------


## Dieselman

Vahvasti vaikuttaa että Roseen päädyn. Juurikin tuo Grailin ohjaamo yhtenä tekijänä, vaikka sitä miten on yrittänyt pyöritellä niin jotenkin se tuntuu väkinäiseltä. Toki myös hankala muokata jälkeenpäin. Laitoin Roselle kyselyä kiekkojen päivityksestä isomman kantavuuden omaaviin. Saa nähdä.

----------


## YocceT

> Myyjän mitoilla "Oma pituuteni on 169 cm ja jalan sisämitta 78,8 cm." S-koko liian suuri. ( https://www.fillaritori.com/topic/16...comment-323138 )



Canyonin oma laskuri antaa noilla mitoilla suositukseksi XS:n.

----------


## Divi

Ne kiekkojen kantavuudetkin voi vaan olla laskettu eri varmuuskertoimella, eiköhän nuo kaikki normaalia ajoa kestä isommankin kuskin alla.
Itekkin jotain melkein 120kg plus pyörä plus ajokamat, ja trekissä "rajoitus" 125kg koko paketille eli yli paukkuu.

----------


## paaton

Kyllähän tuo totta on. Kaikkiin pyöriini olen muutellut stemmejä ja tankoja moneen kertaan. Jäisi grali minultakin ostamatta tuon cockpitin vuoksi, jota ei tosiaan taida pystyä vaihtamaan edes normaaliin.

----------


## YocceT

No sepäs hassua. Enpä ole vaihtanut yhteenkään pyörääni tankoa tai stemmiä. Toki olen avaruudettimia siirtänyt tangon/stemmin alta sen päälle, ja eräässä tapauksessa kääntänyt stemmin ympäri, mutta siinäpä ne vaaditut säädöt ovat olleet.

----------


## Mohkku

> Ne kiekkojen kantavuudetkin voi vaan olla laskettu eri varmuuskertoimella, eiköhän nuo kaikki normaalia ajoa kestä isommankin kuskin alla.
> Itekkin jotain melkein 120kg plus pyörä plus ajokamat, ja trekissä "rajoitus" 125kg koko paketille eli yli paukkuu.



Vaikea noita painoja on ymmärtää. Xt:n navat ja DT Swissin vanteet + 32 pinnaa ja kantavuutta 100 kg?

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...eel-set-635925

----------


## Divi

Sepä se.... jossain ultralight carbon maantiekiekoissa noi on ehkä semmoset mihin kannattaa kiinnittää huomiota, mutta perus grinderin vakiot alukiekot normaaleilla pinnamäärillä ei varmasti ole kovin kriittiset sen suhteen keikkuuko satulassa 100kg vai 130kg. Takuuhommissakaan en ole koskaan kuullut kysyttävän kuskin painoa.

----------


## TERU

> Kyllähän tuo totta on. Kaikkiin pyöriini olen muutellut stemmejä ja tankoja moneen kertaan. Jäisi grali minultakin ostamatta tuon cockpitin vuoksi, jota ei tosiaan taida pystyä vaihtamaan edes normaaliin.



Vaikka runko on ihan oikean kokoinen ja muutoinkin sopiva mitoitukseltaan, on noita putkiosia pitänyt vaihtaa ja säätöjä tehdä paljon, loppuneeko millisiirrot koskaan. Oma keho "lihaksineen" niin rimpula ettei ole varaa antaa tasoitusta vajavaisella ajoasennolla, on eri juttu, jos voimian on kuin "pienessä kylässä".

----------


## arctic biker

> Vaikka runko on ihan oikean kokoinen ja muutoinkin sopiva mitoitukseltaan, on noita putkiosia pitänyt vaihtaa ja säätöjä tehdä paljon, loppuneeko millisiirrot koskaan. Oma keho "lihaksineen" niin rimpula ettei ole varaa antaa tasoitusta vajavaisella ajoasennolla, on eri juttu, jos voimian on kuin "pienessä kylässä".



+1

----------


## TERU

Yksikö piste vain, kiitos siitäkään, yhteen suomen joukkuekin joutui tyytymään🤗

----------


## Firlefanz

> Vaikka runko on ihan oikean kokoinen ja muutoinkin sopiva mitoitukseltaan, on noita putkiosia pitänyt vaihtaa ja säätöjä tehdä paljon, loppuneeko millisiirrot koskaan. Oma keho "lihaksineen" niin rimpula ettei ole varaa antaa tasoitusta vajavaisella ajoasennolla, on eri juttu, jos voimian on kuin "pienessä kylässä".



Toisena gravelgrindaavana rimpulana minun täytyy tähän sanoa että onnellinen se joka on saanut handicappiaan vahvempivoimaisiin kuskeihin nähden pienennettyä putkiosien vaihdolla ja säädöllä! Mä en ole päässyt yhtään lähemmäksi omaa mielikuvaa siitä miten näillä "lihaksilla" voisi saada pyörän kulkemaan.

Jollain lailla suurempaan mukavuuteen ja parempaan tai ainakin rennompaan pyörän hallittavuuteen olen kyllä päässyt, mutta voimaa tai edes tunnetta voimasta en ole millään konstilla saanut. Ainoa millä olen kokenut olevan vaikutusta on satulan paikka: liian takana tai liian matalalla oleva satula on ollut esteenä tehokkaammalle pyöritykselle tai ainakin satulan siirron jälkeen on tuntunut siltä että olen saanut pidettyä paremmin painetta polkimilla ja pyöritettyä tasaisemmin.

Mutta: kun ei ole ollut tehomittaria käytössä enkä ole ajanut vertailukelpoisia testipätkiä, ei tuostakaan ole kuin subjektiivinen arvio - eikä senkään mukaan ole ollut kyse mistään suuresta hyppäyksestä. Toisaalta marginaalinen hyötykin voi jossain tilanteessa ratkaista - ja fiilishän se on fillaroinnissa useinkin tärkein, etenkin meille jotka emme pokaaleja, lautasia emmekä lusikoita tavoittele.

----------


## paaton

> Toisena gravelgrindaavana rimpulana minun täytyy tähän sanoa että onnellinen se joka on saanut handicappiaan vahvempivoimaisiin kuskeihin nähden pienennettyä putkiosien vaihdolla ja säädöllä! Mä en ole päässyt yhtään lähemmäksi omaa mielikuvaa siitä miten näillä "lihaksilla" voisi saada pyörän kulkemaan.
> 
> Jollain lailla suurempaan mukavuuteen ja parempaan tai ainakin rennompaan pyörän hallittavuuteen olen kyllä päässyt, mutta voimaa tai edes tunnetta voimasta en ole millään konstilla saanut. Ainoa millä olen kokenut olevan vaikutusta on satulan paikka: liian takana tai liian matalalla oleva satula on ollut esteenä tehokkaammalle pyöritykselle tai ainakin satulan siirron jälkeen on tuntunut siltä että olen saanut pidettyä paremmin painetta polkimilla ja pyöritettyä tasaisemmin.
> 
> Mutta: kun ei ole ollut tehomittaria käytössä enkä ole ajanut vertailukelpoisia testipätkiä, ei tuostakaan ole kuin subjektiivinen arvio - eikä senkään mukaan ole ollut kyse mistään suuresta hyppäyksestä. Toisaalta marginaalinen hyötykin voi jossain tilanteessa ratkaista - ja fiilishän se on fillaroinnissa useinkin tärkein, etenkin meille jotka emme pokaaleja, lautasia emmekä lusikoita tavoittele.



Just noinhan se menee. Ja kun satulaa siirtää sentillä eteen, niin stemmiä pitää jatkaa myöskin saman verran.

----------


## MRe

> Myyjän mitoilla "Oma pituuteni on 169 cm ja jalan sisämitta 78,8 cm." S-koko liian suuri. ( https://www.fillaritori.com/topic/16...comment-323138 )



Mitenhän tuo on jäänyt käsiin? Eikös Canyonilla ole aika vapaamielinen palautuspolitiikka? Ja pyörän koonkin vaihtaminen pitäisi onnistua.

Mut joo, itsekin suhtaudun näihin spesiaaliratkaisuihin harrastekäytössä hieman epäilevästi. Harvoin niistä saa mitään mitattavissa olevaa hyötyä (pl. huomioarvo), mutta muutosten teko ja varaosien saanti vaikeutuu heti.

----------


## YocceT

Harvoin saa esimerkiksi kuiturungosta mitattavissa olevaa hyötyä harrastekäytössä, mutta silti niiden markkinaosuus on huomattava verrattuna muihin materiaaleihin. Fiilishyöty, mihin Firlefanz tuossa ylempänä viittaa, on se merkityksellisempi. Itse tietysti olen jäävi sanomaan Grailin ohjaamoratkaisusta yhtään mitään, toteanpahan vain, että omassa käytössäni se toimii, ei vaadi modifiointeja ja on hemmetin hyvän näköinen. Fiilis ajellessa on hyvä, parempi kuin edeltäjällään, joten en anna noiden pienten varjopuolien haitata asiaa. Esimerkiksi sellaisen, että vieläkään ei ole löytynyt lamppua, joka täydellisen napakasti istuisi tuollaiseen litteään tankoon, kiinnikkeet on järjestään suunniteltu pyöreälle tangolle. Lamppu kuitenkin tangossa on, joten pimenevät illatkaan eivät harrastusta haittaa.

----------


## MRe

^Kuiturunko ei rajoita juuri lainkaan, jos ollenkaan, pyörän muuta konfiguroitavuutta. Kaikki normaaliosat käyvät niin kuitu- kuin alu- tai teräsrunkoonkin.

Mutta jokainen tekee näitä ratkaisuja omista lähtökohdistaan. Kyllähän moneen aero-runkoonkin on aika vaikea löytää satulatolppaa, jos valmistajan oma ei syystä tai toisesta kelpaa.

----------


## TERU

> Just noinhan se menee. Ja kun satulaa siirtää 
> sentillä eteen, niin stemmiä pitää jatkaa myöskin saman verran.



Huh huh, kovin karheata säätö, jos sentti molempia, satulan osalta millejä oma skaalani ja kumpaakin, etäisyyttä ja korkeutta, samoin kaltevuus on vatupassipeliä, stemmiä sentään sentin pätkinä. Tavoitteena tietty mukavuuskin, vaikka enemmän sohvalta ja nojatuolilta tuota edellytän.🤗

----------


## misopa

> Esimerkiksi sellaisen, että vieläkään ei ole löytynyt lamppua, joka täydellisen napakasti istuisi tuollaiseen litteään tankoon, kiinnikkeet on järjestään suunniteltu pyöreälle tangolle. Lamppu kuitenkin tangossa on, joten pimenevät illatkaan eivät harrastusta haittaa.



Sopisko tuollainen lamppu?

Bongasin paikallisesta Prismasta, näyttäisi olevan sen mallinen kiinnike, että myötäilee myös aerotangon virtaviivaisia muotoja.


https://www.blackburndesign.com/p/da...ont-bike-light

----------


## hitlike

> Harvoin saa esimerkiksi kuiturungosta mitattavissa olevaa hyötyä harrastekäytössä, mutta silti niiden markkinaosuus on huomattava verrattuna muihin materiaaleihin. Fiilishyöty, mihin Firlefanz tuossa ylempänä viittaa, on se merkityksellisempi. Itse tietysti olen jäävi sanomaan Grailin ohjaamoratkaisusta yhtään mitään, toteanpahan vain, että omassa käytössäni se toimii, ei vaadi modifiointeja ja on hemmetin hyvän näköinen. Fiilis ajellessa on hyvä, parempi kuin edeltäjällään, joten en anna noiden pienten varjopuolien haitata asiaa. Esimerkiksi sellaisen, että vieläkään ei ole löytynyt lamppua, joka täydellisen napakasti istuisi tuollaiseen litteään tankoon, kiinnikkeet on järjestään suunniteltu pyöreälle tangolle. Lamppu kuitenkin tangossa on, joten pimenevät illatkaan eivät harrastusta haittaa.







> Itse  tietysti olen jäävi sanomaan Grailin ohjaamoratkaisusta yhtään mitään,  toteanpahan vain, että omassa käytössäni se toimii, ei vaadi  modifiointeja ja on hemmetin hyvän näköinen.







> ja on hemmetin hyvän näköinen.








> hemmetin








> hyvän








> näköinen.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Huh huh, kovin karheata säätö, jos sentti molempia, satulan osalta millejä oma skaalani ja kumpaakin, etäisyyttä ja korkeutta, samoin kaltevuus on vatupassipeliä, stemmiä sentään sentin pätkinä. Tavoitteena tietty mukavuuskin, vaikka enemmän sohvalta ja nojatuolilta tuota edellytän.珞



Tunsin pyöräilijän joka todistetusti huomasi hetkessä sen että hänen satulansa korkeutta oli hänen istuessaan kahvilla vaivihkaa muutettu 2 mm. Mutta uskaltaisin väittää että kovin moni ei siihen kykene. 

(Eivätkä ihan kaikki pääse edes sellaiseen mittatarkkuuteen että 73,4 cm olisi 73,4 cm eikä 73,6 cm. Toki säätöä helpottaa jos satulatolpassa on merkki tai asteikko eikä tarvitse kiinnittää huomiota kuin muutoksen suuruuteen...)



Oma tietoisen erottamiskyvyn raja menee siinä että jos satula on edes sillä pallokentällä, sentillä muuttunutta satulan ja ohjaustangon etäisyyttä en välttämättä heti huomaa. Tämä on kokemuspohjainen tieto - kahdessa maantiepyörässä oli muuten samat mitat - ja tietysti foorumihistoriani noloin tunnustus. (Muutoksen maantiepyörän ja gravel grinding -fillarin välillä toki huomaan, mutta senkin luullakseni ensisijaisesti siksi että dropissa on jo silmämääräisestikin eroa.)


"Mukavuus" oli vähän huono sana, se kun tuntuu tarkoittavan toisille eri asiaa kuin toisille. Minä tarkoitin vain sellaista luonnollisuutta että tuntuu oikealta vielä kuuden satulassa vietetyn tunnin jälkeenkin eikä ajatus että jotain pitäisi ehkä millin tai pari säätää edes käy mielessä :Cool:

----------


## YocceT

^^^Itseasiassa, ostin tuon lampun "himmeämmän" eli 500 lumenin version kauppareissulla Prismasta, hinta oli vain jotain 30 euron luokkaa, ja lampun sinällään saa kiinni, tuo kiinnitys on sen verran joustava. Kuitenkin valokuvio on sellainen, että kyseinen lamppu ei kovin hyvin sovellu tieliikenteeseen, puska- ja metsäajeluihin soveltuu hyvin, näyttää myös yläsektorissa olevia esteitä.

Vanhempi lamppuni, Fenix BC25R on nyt kiinni. Siinä kiinnityspanta on kovempaa muovia, mutta kuitenkin jonkin verran joustava, joten sen sai pakotettua litteän tangon muotoihin alapuolelta, yläpuolella jää tyhjää pannan ja tangon pinnan väliin. Fenix on näitä Stvzo-luokiteltuja, eli ei häikäise vastaantulijaa.

----------


## YocceT

> (puolen tusinaa yksittäistä lainattua sanaa saksittu pois)



Foorumitoimintojen harjoittelutopic on tuolla

----------


## JohannesP

Ristiriitaista kehua Grailin tankoa, mutta silti lampun kiinnikkeen kanssa ongelmia. Luulisi tuossa olevan lisäksi ongelmia saada muitakin härpäkkeitä kiinni, kuten garminia tai muodikasta gravel-tankolaukkua? Kuitutanko mikä joustaa sopivasti luulisi ajavan saman asian, kun harrastaja harvoin tarvitsee maksimaalsta jäykkyyttä dropeilta sprintatessa. 

Kyllä harrastajakin voi hyötyä kuiturungosta jos kuiturunko on hyvin valmistettu ja suunniteltu. Tietenkään tätä ei huomaa jos hankkii halvan ja painavan. Hyvä runko on kevyt ja lisäksi jäykkä ja joustava oikeista paikoista.

----------


## MRe

^Niin, siis mikä on - huomioarvoa lukuunottamatta - tuon Canyonin gravel-tangon etu, kun haitat ovat ilmeiset. Lampun vielä ranettaakin tuohon vaikka nippusiteillä, mutta rannesykemittarit ja tankoon tulevat muut mittarit onkin sitten hankalampi juttu.

----------


## TERU

GG, CC, sinkula, hybridi, läski jne. olisko TB syytä perustaa, ken aloittais sopivalla ketjun nimellä...erottaa ainakin tästä ketjusta...vois olla leppoisa, löysärajainen...
https://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear...touring-bikes/

----------


## LJL

> 



Ehkä ei täytä ns. hemmetin hyvän näköisen kriteerejä (livenäkään), mutta on se ajan myötä tullut paremman näköiseksi kuin tuon kuvan julkistamisen aikaan vaikutti

----------


## hitlike

> Ehkä ei täytä ns. hemmetin hyvän näköisen kriteerejä (livenäkään), mutta on se ajan myötä tullut paremman näköiseksi kuin tuon kuvan julkistamisen aikaan vaikutti



Kyllähän se silmä kaikkeen tottuu. Kuvissahan tuo on paremman näköinen kuin livenä, johtuu varmaan että noissa ammattilaisen ottamissa promokuvissa  on sellainen siisti gravelointitunnelma ja mattastongalla helmeilee pisarat kuten olutmainonoksissa aikoinaa. Mutta onneksi ulkonäkö ei ole kaikkikaikessa, ja tottahan toki voisin tuollaisella tangolla ajaa mikäli siitä olisi jotain suurta hyötyä eikä mitään haittaa.

----------


## YocceT

> Ristiriitaista kehua Grailin tankoa, mutta silti lampun kiinnikkeen kanssa ongelmia. Luulisi tuossa olevan lisäksi ongelmia saada muitakin härpäkkeitä kiinni, kuten garminia tai muodikasta gravel-tankolaukkua?



Garminia varten on sama Canyonin oma kiinnike kuin saman valmistajan aerotankoja varten. 

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gear/ac.../10003443.html

Tankolaukkuja en tarkemmin tunne, mutta taitavat usein olla velcro-kiinnityksillä, jolloin ne eivät ota kantaa putken profiiliin. Lampuista tuossa toisessa viestissä kirjoitinkin.

----------


## Divi

3d-printterillä päästää jokelle ja muillekkin graililisteille lamppukiinnikkeitä jos jonkumoisia ihan näppärästi. Itse en jaksa neppailla kaikenmoisten velcrojen ja kuminauhojen kanssa, joten ulostin tuommosen garmin aiheisen mountin.

----------


## YocceT

Onhan noita kiinnikkeitä markkinoilla: Wahoon ja Garminin mittareille löytyy ihan kelvolliset suoraan kaupasta. Ja esimerkiksi go-pro -kiinnikkeen saa myös kiinni, ja siihenhän voi laittaa sitten vaikka kameran, tai sen lampun, kuten näissä kuvissa:





(Kuvat linkitetty keskustelusta tuolla)

Eihän tämä nyt mikään uniikkitapaus ole, samat haasteet mittareiden ja muun tarvittavan sälän kiinnittämisessä on muissakin pyöreästä profiilista poikkeavissa tangoissa. Tuollaiseen aero-maantiepyörään harvemmin tosin valoja kiinnitellään.

----------


## Divi

Ja aina noille keinot löytyy, tuo valojen kiinnittelyn "vaikeus" on aika hakemalla haettua kritiikkiä. Mielipide ulkonäöstä on jokasen oma asia, itse en tuosta keksi muuta valitettavaa kuin stemmin pituuden muuttaminen. Itsellä kun on aika lyhyt selkä suhteessa jalkoihin, niin järjestään joka pyörään vaihdettava stemmi lyhyempään.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## jhalmar

Lezynen valot istuu aerotankoon mukavasti, koska tuo pyöreän tangon kumilisä on irroitettavaa mallia. Valona on muuten hyviä, mutta akkukesto on melko heikko eikä yllä oman käytön perusteella lähellekään valmistajan ilmoittamaa.

https://ride.lezyne.com/collections/...ts-performance

----------


## stenu

Kaikki tähän asti testaamani levyjarruhiilarihaarukat (ja moni levyjarrutonkin) on sen verran kovia ajaa röykkyisellä alustalla, että jos Graalin tanko tekee sen etupäästä yhtään mukavamman, puolustaa se paikkaansa gravelevoluutiojanalla, vaikka tuskin edes Canyon-evoluution päätepiste sekään on. Graalin tankohässäkän suurin potentiaalinen ongelma lienee siinä, että sitten kun evoluutio ajaa siitä ohi, niitä tuskin huolii kukaan.

Jonkun pitäisi vaan keksiä joku kevyt, yksinkertainen, järkevän näköinen ja luotettava tapa toteuttaa pari-kolme senttiä aktiivista gg-etujoustoa, niin kaupallinen menestys olisi taattu. Ja nimeomaan se pari-kolme senttiä riittäisi. Jos siinä haksahtaa taas tarpeettomiin reserveihin, niin menee metsään.

(Semmoista kevyttä tärinää, mitä esim. huonokuntoinen asfalttipinta tai hyväkuntoinen hiekkatie aiheuttaa, moni kuituhaarukka suodattaa hyvin ja jotkut jopa paremmin kuin hyväkään teräshaarukka. Kuituhaarukoiden jäykkyyden aiheuttamat ongelmat alkaa vasta, kun alusta muuttuu epätasaisemmaksi.)

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Jonkun pitäisi vaan keksiä joku kevyt, yksinkertainen, järkevän näköinen ja luotettava tapa toteuttaa pari-kolme senttiä aktiivista gg-etujoustoa, niin kaupallinen menestys olisi taattu. Ja nimeomaan se pari-kolme senttiä riittäisi.



Voisi kuvitella että tuo olisi hiilikuidulla helppo tehdä. Siitä kun laminoidaan monenlaisia jousia ja jousipyssyn lapoja, niin eihän se mikään ameriikan temppu pitäisi olla. Tehtäisiin vaikka 3-5 eri jäykkyyttä eri painoluokkiin.

----------


## JaniM

> Lezynen valot istuu aerotankoon mukavasti, koska tuo pyöreän tangon kumilisä on irroitettavaa mallia. Valona on muuten hyviä, mutta akkukesto on melko heikko eikä yllä oman käytön perusteella lähellekään valmistajan ilmoittamaa.
> 
> https://ride.lezyne.com/collections/...ts-performance



Ei tarvitse edes irroitella mitään. Sen kun laittaa Lezynen sen "alaotteen" pyöreään osaan kiinni (sisä- tai ulkopuolelle). Valokuvio ei ehkä ole optimi mutta toimii. Samassa paikassa kesäisin päivävalovilkkuna ja toisella puolella taaksepäin värjätyllä lasilla takavilkkuna.

----------


## paaton

> Voisi kuvitella että tuo olisi hiilikuidulla helppo tehdä. Siitä kun laminoidaan monenlaisia jousia ja jousipyssyn lapoja, niin eihän se mikään ameriikan temppu pitäisi olla. Tehtäisiin vaikka 3-5 eri jäykkyyttä eri painoluokkiin.



Jep, mutta roadissa ongelmaksi tulee sen jousen sijoittaminen. Haarukassa ei ole tilaa, eli se pitää käytännössä sijoittaa emäputken sisään tai stemmin alle. Spessuhan noita on viritellyt.

Niin ja tuossa spessun systeemissäkinhän vaimennetaan vain ohjaamoa? Jos halutaan alas 3cm joustoa, niin keulan korkeutta pitää kasvattaa tuon verran.

----------


## Jaakob

Hyvää päivää.

Nyt loppui kärvistely ja kysytään rohkeasti kokeneilta neuvoja.
Onko https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-lite-19-...156893_1_style hyvä pyörä tuohon hintaan vai odotellaanko tässä gravelkauden lopullista päätöstä ja parempia tarjouksia?

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Jep, mutta roadissa ongelmaksi tulee sen jousen sijoittaminen. Haarukassa ei ole tilaa, eli se pitää käytännössä sijoittaa emäputken sisään tai stemmin alle. Spessuhan noita on viritellyt.



Minä tekisin niistä etuhaarukan alaputkista jousen kaltaiset. Että ne joustaisi sen 2-3 cm.

Tai sitten kun läpiakseleilla mennään niin tekisi sinne drop-outtiin tikkuaskin kokoisen elastomeeripalan jonka läpi se akseli menisi. Ja sitten niitä paloja olisi erilaisia voita voisi vaihdella mielihalujen mukaan. Vähän kuin Lauf, mutta paljon sirompana.   :Hymy:

----------


## JohannesP

> Jep, mutta roadissa ongelmaksi tulee sen jousen sijoittaminen. Haarukassa ei ole tilaa, eli se pitää käytännössä sijoittaa emäputken sisään tai stemmin alle. Spessuhan noita on viritellyt.
> 
> Niin ja tuossa spessun systeemissäkinhän vaimennetaan vain ohjaamoa? Jos halutaan alas 3cm joustoa, niin keulan korkeutta pitää kasvattaa tuon verran.



Jonkinlainen 1-2cm liukupinta haarukkaan vinosti hiilikuitujousella/elastomeerillä poistamaan suurinta tärinää. Esim kuviitteellisesti tuohon sauman kohtaan. Jos ranskalaiset harrastaisi gravelia enemmänkin niin varmasti olisi jo kehitelty.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Divi

Ehkä ne ranut tekeekin, kunhan vaihtavat ensin levyjarruun.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Snapcazz

Entäs gravel spesifi upside-down (inverted) joustokeula 2 - 5 cm joustolla. Koska joustovara (rasitus) on pienempi kuin maastokäytössä, niin rakenteesta voi tehdä siromman ja kevyemmän.
Toimisiko?

----------


## Leewi

> Hyvää päivää.
> 
> Nyt loppui kärvistely ja kysytään rohkeasti kokeneilta neuvoja.
> Onko https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-lite-19-...156893_1_style hyvä pyörä tuohon hintaan vai odotellaanko tässä gravelkauden lopullista päätöstä ja parempia tarjouksia?



Aivan pätevä peli, katso tarkkaan koko, ettet osta liian isoa. Toki vain claris-osat, mutta hyvin niilläkin pärjää. Ehdottomasti parasta tuohon rahaan.

----------


## hitlike

> Hyvää päivää.
> 
> Nyt loppui kärvistely ja kysytään rohkeasti kokeneilta neuvoja.
> Onko https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-lite-19-...156893_1_style hyvä pyörä tuohon hintaan vai odotellaanko tässä gravelkauden lopullista päätöstä ja parempia tarjouksia?



Onhan tuo tosi karvalakkigräveli mutta jos budjetti on 500€ eikä joustoa ole niin tuskin parempaa mistään löytää. Tuolla rahalla yleensä kuitenkin saa jotain basic hybridiä korkeintaan. Mietin vaan että onkohan tuo haarukka oikeasti hiilikuitua vai virhe tiedoissa? Alumiiniputkella varmasti jokatapauksessa mutta haarukasta kannattaa vielä kysyä liikkeessä.

Tärkein on tietysti että koko natsaa ja pyörä tuntuu kivalta ajaa asennon puolesta. Specsien puolesta ihan jeppiskamaa, Joytech (Novatech) navat kiinavanteilla ajaa asiansa vaikkakin painaa, Claris kyllä kestää ajoa ja vaihtaa käskyttäessä mutta 8 spiidissä on omat rajoitteensa, ensiasennus rengas erinomainen, jarrut paskat mutta jos hermot menee voi vaihtaa halvalla myöhemmin.

----------


## Jaakob

> Onhan tuo tosi karvalakkigräveli mutta jos budjetti on 500€ eikä joustoa ole niin tuskin parempaa mistään löytää. Tuolla rahalla yleensä kuitenkin saa jotain basic hybridiä korkeintaan. Mietin vaan että onkohan tuo haarukka oikeasti hiilikuitua vai virhe tiedoissa? Alumiiniputkella varmasti jokatapauksessa mutta haarukasta kannattaa vielä kysyä liikkeessä.
> 
> Tärkein on tietysti että koko natsaa ja pyörä tuntuu kivalta ajaa asennon puolesta. Specsien puolesta ihan jeppiskamaa, Joytech (Novatech) navat kiinavanteilla ajaa asiansa vaikkakin painaa, Claris kyllä kestää ajoa ja vaihtaa käskyttäessä mutta 8 spiidissä on omat rajoitteensa, ensiasennus rengas erinomainen, jarrut paskat mutta jos hermot menee voi vaihtaa halvalla myöhemmin.



Tattis
Täytyy varmaan katsella vielä pykälää parempaa. 500 euron fillarin olisin pystynyt perustelemaan nippanappa vaimollekin mutta jahka siitä haluaa vaihtaa pykälää parempaa, alkaa tulla vaikeuksia.
Vaikka eihän tarkkoja hintoja koskaan tarvitse antaa.

----------


## hitlike

> Tattis
> Täytyy varmaan katsella vielä pykälää parempaa. 500 euron fillarin olisin pystynyt perustelemaan nippanappa vaimollekin mutta jahka siitä haluaa vaihtaa pykälää parempaa, alkaa tulla vaikeuksia.
> Vaikka eihän tarkkoja hintoja koskaan tarvitse antaa.



Seuraava leveli tuosta olisi noin tonnin pyörä, "merkkipyörä" esim alennuksesta ylivuotisena tai  "rainbowpyörä" (kaupanmerkki) esim White/Vitus/Planet X tjsp. Kevyttä pyörää et vielä tuohonkaan rahaan saa mutta voimansiirto on pykälää parempaa ja jarruna voi olla jo hydraulista levaria.

----------


## ranttis

Minkälaiseen käyttöön tuo tulee? Tosiaan 500e ei parempaa saane ja äkkiä menee sit tuplahintaankin vaikka jotain vaihtoehtoa voi 700-800e tietämilläkin olla.

Lähetetty minun BAH2-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jaakob

> Seuraava leveli tuosta olisi noin tonnin pyörä, "merkkipyörä" esim alennuksesta ylivuotisena tai  "rainbowpyörä" (kaupanmerkki) esim White/Vitus/Planet X tjsp. Kevyttä pyörää et vielä tuohonkaan rahaan saa mutta voimansiirto on pykälää parempaa ja jarruna voi olla jo hydraulista levaria.



Nexti leveli on aina kiinnostava. Voimansiirtoa tuohon kapistukseen tuskin kannattaisi uusia ja jarrutkin varmaan pelittää.





> Minkälaiseen käyttöön tuo tulee? Tosiaan 500e ei parempaa saane ja äkkiä menee sit tuplahintaankin vaikka jotain vaihtoehtoa voi 700-800e tietämilläkin olla.





Pääsääntöisesti ympärivuotiseen työmatkapyöräilyyn, 10 km per suunta asfalttia pisin sekä "lenkkeily". Paikallisten hiekkateiden tutkiminen olisi agendalla

----------


## puppy

torilta joku käytetty ? https://www.tori.fi/uusimaa/Focus_Ma....htm?ca=18&w=3

----------


## Vivve

> Mietin vaan että onkohan tuo haarukka oikeasti hiilikuitua vai virhe tiedoissa? Alumiiniputkella varmasti jokatapauksessa mutta haarukasta kannattaa vielä kysyä liikkeessä.



Kävin tänään kotiuttamassa kyseisen pyörän työmatkakonkeliksi. Haarukka on kokonaan kuitua joka yllätti. Nopean testilenkin perusteella vaihteet toimivat hyvin ja jarrutkin hidastaa riittävästi. Oma S-kokoinen yksilö painoi 10,5kg. Kyseessä siis White GX Lite.

----------


## stenu

No nyt tulee nastaa niille, joille nastojen puute on ollut este 650b-kelkkaan hyppäämiselle. Gravdal 650b (38 mm) ja *Kahva* 650b (2,1"), jonka kanssa pääseekin sitten vetämään fillarillakin "kahva edellä". Tosin se ideaali koko olis ehkä ollut varmaan jotain 45-50 mm?

----------


## Divi

nortin tuntien jotain 200e kpl?

----------


## Leewi

> nortin tuntien jotain 200e kpl?



Foxcompissa noi on listattu 75 eur ja 60 eur kpl. Ei saatavilla, eli saattaa vähän muuttua 😃

----------


## paaton

33tpi, eli järkihintaisia.

----------


## ealex

> Foxcompissa noi on listattu 75 eur ja 60 eur kpl. Ei saatavilla, eli saattaa vähän muuttua 



Niin, 33tpi, eli ongelmajäteversiot.  :Sarkastinen:  Aika outoa, kun aikaisemmin Foxcomp väittii, että eivät ota kuin vain laadukkaita versioita (120tpi) varastoon. Ilmeisesti hinta edellä kuitenkin mennään...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Niin, 33tpi, eli ongelmajäteversiot.  Aika outoa, kun aikaisemmin Foxcomp väittii, että eivät ota kuin vain laadukkaita versioita (120tpi) varastoon. Ilmeisesti hinta edellä kuitenkin mennään...



Varmaan myytävä sitä mitä on tarjolla valmistajilta  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## TERU

> Kävin tänään kotiuttamassa kyseisen pyörän työmatkakonkeliksi. Haarukka on kokonaan kuitua joka yllätti. Nopean testilenkin perusteella vaihteet toimivat hyvin ja jarrutkin hidastaa riittävästi. Oma S-kokoinen yksilö painoi 10,5kg. Kyseessä siis White GX Lite.



Aivan hyvä käyttöväline, kun tietää mitä tarvitsee ja haluaa. Päivittää voi aikanaan, samaan runkosarjaan kasataan parhaillaankin Tiagra-osilla Pro-versiota, arkikäyttö on kuluttavaa. Jaakobillekin sopisi. Sopivankokoiseen runkoon päätyminen tärkeintä.

----------


## misopa

Nyt on 1x11 muutos tehty ja pari lenkkiä sen jälkeen ajettu. Melkein onnistui "pulttaa kiinni" meiningillä, mutta vaikka valmistaja väittää rungon olevan Di2-ready, se ei sitä aivan ollut. Nimittäin chainstayta on litistetty niin paljon tuolta alkupäästä, että kaapelin liitin ei mahtunut menemään läpi siitä kohti takavaihtajaa. Ei auttanut hetken mietinnän jälkeen muu kuin ottaa sivuleikkurit käteen ja katkaista kaapeli, jotta sen sai uitettua läpi. Eli, kolvaus hommiksi meni. Muuten asennus sujui kitkatta.

Siinä sivussa, että voimansiirron toiminta yksinkertaistui, nopeutui ja keveni, niin pyörän painokin lipsahti alle kahdeksan kilon, painon ollessa polkimien kanssa nyt 7,93kg.

Välityksetkin riittää näihin maastoihin mainiosti, molemmilta laidoilta jää normiajossa käyttämättä pari lehteä. Eturieskana siis 46t ovaali ja takapakkana 11-40. Takana näillä lakeuksilla menisi jopa tiheämpi 11-30 pakka, mikä varsinkin maantiellä olisi joskus kiva. Mutta yllättävän vähän tuota jää käytännössä kaipaamaan.

----------


## Dieselman

> Vahvasti vaikuttaa että Roseen päädyn. Juurikin tuo Grailin ohjaamo yhtenä tekijänä, vaikka sitä miten on yrittänyt pyöritellä niin jotenkin se tuntuu väkinäiseltä. Toki myös hankala muokata jälkeenpäin. Laitoin Roselle kyselyä kiekkojen päivityksestä isomman kantavuuden omaaviin. Saa nähdä.



Rose Backroad lähti tilaukseen, kokona 51, GRX810 osilla, 48/31 ja 11-34. Päädyin lopulta noihin vakiokiekkoihin vaikka olisi nuo MAX versiotkin saanut ilman lisähintaa päivitettyä. Kiitokset siinä jeesanneille. Toimitusaika-arvio 16 viikkoa, rungot loppu.

Suomen asiakaspalvelu toimii ainakin hienosti.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaakob

> Aivan hyvä käyttöväline, kun tietää mitä tarvitsee ja haluaa. Päivittää voi aikanaan, samaan runkosarjaan kasataan parhaillaankin Tiagra-osilla Pro-versiota, arkikäyttö on kuluttavaa. Jaakobillekin sopisi. Sopivankokoiseen runkoon päätyminen tärkeintä.



Katsotaan jos jollain verukkeella pääsisi testaamaan sitä XXL:ään. Kokemukset droppitangoista on nollassa joten postimyyntiä ei uskalla harrastaa.

----------


## narg

Onko Canyon CF Grailista ja talvella ajosta (lumessa) minälaisia kokemuksia? Tarvitseeko nastat ym? Toinen kyssäri: kestääkö DI2 kamppeet suomen pakkaset?

----------


## Jami2003

Nyt kyllä herää kysymys miten pyörä vaikuttaa siihen tarviiko nastat. Eikö se missä ja milloin ajetaan vaikuta enemmän.

----------


## narg

Talvella tottunut kyllä ajamaan jäykkäperäisellä ja täysjoustolla sekä nastoilla että ilman. Nyt kun jäykkäperäisen 29” mtbn tulee korvaamaan lähtöajatukseltaan 40mm kumeilla oleva maantiemäinen pyörä erikoisella ohjaamolla, niin kokemus tulee olemaan uusi. Silloin tarvitaan muiden kokemuksia asiasta. Tarkennuksena normi luminen asfalttipäällysteinen tie, jolla taivalletaan kelistä riippumatta.

----------


## Teemu H

Hyvin pärjää gravelpyörällä talvella, kuten monella muullakin. Viime talven ajelin oikeastaan kokonaan Explorolla 40 mm nastarenkailla, vaikka olin hankkinut 4.0  tuumaisen läskipyörän siihen hommaan. 

Jos kippurasarvi on ihan täysin uusi asia, niin käy vähän ajelemassa ennen lumien tuloa  :Hymy:

----------


## narg

Kiitos vastauksesta. Joo on kilpureitakin ollut 3 kpl mutta hiukan eri rengastuksella ja nopeammalla ohjauksella. Nyt kun vielä tietäisi että toimiiko sähköt miten hyvin talvella niin voisi tehdä päätöksiä.

----------


## Mohkku

Kyllähän kippurasarvinen yleisesti ottaen huterampi on kuin suoratankoinen pyörä. Talven liukkailla tuon asia korostuu, samoin maastossa. Tasaisella, pitävällä pinnalla asialla ei mielestäni ole merkitystä. Lapsena tuli ajettua talvella ilman nastoja, mutta oliko silloin kyse pyörän mataluudesta, paremmasta kropan koordinaatiosta vai heikommasta riskien hallinnasta, nykyään en ilman nastoja halua talvella ajaa millään pyörällä. En varsinkaan gg:llä, joka sinänsä on ihan ok talvipyörä muutamilla reunaehdoilla. Ajoalustan heikentyessä pyörästä loppuu nopeasti ominaisuudet. Johonkin rajaan saakka sillä pärjää, vaikka ajamisen nautinnosta ei tarvitsekaan puhua. Nuo tilanteet ainakin etelässä lienee tyypillisesti nollan molemmin puolin vaihteleva sää, jolloin pyörätiet jäätyy perunapelloksi. Siinä kaipaa maasturin leveää rengasta ja ohjaustankoa. Vielä parempi olisi hybridi, jossa keskiön pudotus on maasturia suurempi. Myös urainen ajorata jäisenä on gg:llä ikävä. Etenkin lukkopolkimilla tuon sellaisena koen.

Suht sileä pinta lumisena ja miksei jossain määrin jäisenäkin on ihan ok olosuhde gg:lle.

----------


## stenu

^ niin 45nrth päätti vähän antaa tasoitusta maastureille talvikäytössä, kun lopettivat laittoivat 120tpi Gravdalien valmistuksen katkolle. Jos niitä edelleen saisi, veisi cyclocrossari tai gg pyörä Gravdaleilla voiton noin 5-1 sekalaisessa Etelä-Suomen talvikäytössä. Terreneistä mulla ei tosin ole kokemusta eli saattavat nekin vähän tasoittaa tilannetta. Jos ainoa talvikäyrätankokokemus on hankittu jollain Marathon Winterin kaltaisilla renkailla, voi mielikuvat olla hyvinkin esittämäsi kaltaisia.

----------


## LJL

> ...painon ollessa polkimien kanssa nyt 7,93kg.



Huh huh  :Cool:  Vähän houkuttelisi viilata omasta Explorosta 8,5kg => alle 8kg, mutta toistaiseksi budjetti rajoittaa. Se onnistuisi noin 1500-2000€ budjetilla siten, että säilyisi edelleen aerokiekot ja 2x. Samalla rahalla voisi tosin ostaa esim. kellon  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## markkut

> ^ niin 45nrth päätti vähän antaa tasoitusta maastureille talvikäytössä, kun lopettivat laittoivat 120tpi Gravdalien valmistuksen katkolle. Jos niitä edelleen saisi, veisi cyclocrossari tai gg pyörä Gravdaleilla voiton noin 5-1 sekalaisessa Etelä-Suomen talvikäytössä. Terreneistä mulla ei tosin ole kokemusta eli saattavat nekin vähän tasoittaa tilannetta. Jos ainoa talvikäyrätankokokemus on hankittu jollain Marathon Winterin kaltaisilla renkailla, voi mielikuvat olla hyvinkin esittämäsi kaltaisia.



Mielenkiinto heräsi. Talvipääkaupunkiseutukäyrätankokokemusta on reilu 10 vuotta, mutta vain Marathon Wintereillä. Millä lailla kilpailijat ovat parempia? Nihkeähän tuo Mara Winter on, siitä ei pääse mihinkään.

----------


## Teemu H

> Huh huh  Vähän houkuttelisi viilata omasta Explorosta 8,5kg => alle 8kg, mutta toistaiseksi budjetti rajoittaa. Se onnistuisi noin 1500-2000€ budjetilla siten, että säilyisi edelleen aerokiekot ja 2x. Samalla rahalla voisi tosin ostaa esim. kellon




Paljonkos keventelyssä on sitten kohtuullinen euro / gramma?

Minulla on takapakkana karmaiseva SRAM PG-1130 (538 grammaa). XG-1195 maksaa 240 € ja painaa 275 grammaa (*säästyy siis 263 grammaa*).

XD vapaaratas pitää vielä vaihtaa (81€), joten keventelyn hinta olisi *1,22 € / gramma*. Eikö tämä ole vähän liiankin halpaa  :Sekaisin:

----------


## stenu

> ^Etelä-Suomella tarkoittanet pääkaupunkiseutua?  Kun siellä asuin, niin talvityömatkat niin Helsingissä kuin Espoossakin,  hoituivat suvikumisella mummopyörällä (suurimman osan ajasta yli  20km/päivä). Jo Lahdessa kaipailee järeämpää kalustoa, ainakin omaan  makuun yli 2 tuumaiset maastokumit ovat parhaat. Jotta ei menisi ihan  offariksi, niin 38mm ja 35mm renkailla varustetut "gravelmaiset"  kulkineet löytyy, mutta en harkitsekkaan talviduunimatka-ajoa noilla  täällä, missä katuja ei nuolla suolan kanssa puhtaaksi. Mihin muuten  katosi se läskipyörän ehdoton tarve pääkaupunkiseudulla? Onko se näin  että tämän hetkinen muotipyörä on se millä on paras ajaa talvella  Hesassa? 
> 
> No, kunhan kiusaan, totuuden nimessä olen hybridillä ja Pomppiksella  ajanut monta talvea täällä, toimii ihan kohtalaisesti, totta toinen  puoli kuitenkin, koen maasturin silti paremmaksi.



Etelä-Suomi loppuu Kehä 3:seen ja Lahti on jo vähintäänkin Keski-Suomea  :Hymy: 

Mun  seitsämästätoista työmatkapyöräilytalvesta ekat yhdeksän poljin  maasturilla, kun en muunlaista pyörää omistanut, seuraavat ehkä  viisi-kuusi poljin pääasiassa maasturilla, vaikka käyrätankoisen pyörän  omistinkin, mutta kun sellaiseen ei saanut nastoja, joilla olisi kiva  ajaa, ajoin mieluummin maasturilla. Sen jälkeen, kun Gravdalit tuli  käyrätankoiseen, en ole polkenut työmatkaa enkä muutakaan tieajoa millään  muulla kuin käyrätankoisella *kertaakaan*. Siis neljän  tai viiden talven aikana, koskas Gravdalit tulikaan markkinoille?? Suolattuja reittejä välttelen, koska teräsrungot.  Pari  talvea sitten myin talvityömatkamaasturin pois, kun se seisoi  käyttämättömänä. Läskipyörää en ole omistanut ja tuskin tulen omistamaankaan. Jos salt proof fixed  gear gg on tämänhetkinen muotipyörä, niin tämänhetkinen muotipyörä se,  millä on paras ajaa talvella suola-Hesassa...  :Vink: 





> Mielenkiinto heräsi. Talvipääkaupunkiseutukäyrätankokokemusta on reilu 10 vuotta, mutta vain Marathon Wintereillä. Millä lailla kilpailijat ovat parempia? Nihkeähän tuo Mara Winter on, siitä ei pääse mihinkään.



Tuolta nastakumikeskustelusta löytyy enemmälti analyysiä 120tpi Gravdalien ylivertaisuudesta, mutta suurimmat erot on ajotuntumassa ja ajamisen mukavuudessa. Toki rullaavuudessakin eroa, varsinkin matalilla paineilla ajaessa, mutta Mohkun mainitsemiin ongelmatilanteisiin liittyen kahdella ensin mainitulla ominaisuudella on suurempi merkitys. Perunapeltoesimerkkiin auttaa sekin, että alla on mukavakulkuinen runko ja joustava etuhaarukka - onpa ne sitten toteutettu miten hyvänsä.

Mutta ongelma on tosiaan siinä, että 120tpi Gravdaleja ei ole vähään aikaan saanut, eikä ilmeisesti tule saamaan tänäkään talvena.

----------


## markkut

> Mutta ongelma on tosiaan siinä, että 120tpi Gravdaleja ei ole vähään aikaan saanut, eikä ilmeisesti tule saamaan tänäkään talvena.



Jepulis. Hyvä, etten ehtinyt testata. Kun ei paremmasta tiedä, pärjää sillä mitä on.  :Leveä hymy:  Vähän paremmin saisi rullata silti.

----------


## misopa

Eikös sitä 1€/g pidetä jossain sellaisena keskimääräisenä lukuna noissa keventelyn kustannuksissa?

Mutta joo, tuota omaani en ole varsinaisesti muutellut keventely mielessä, mutta jos komponentteja vaihtaa parempiin tai karsii pois, niin paino yleensä myös putoaa. Jos oikein ajatuksen kanssa lähtisi keventelemään, niin vielä voisi helposti sellaiset 250-300g nipsiä pois.

Orkkis 40cm leveä tanko painaa 278g, orig. tolppa (vaikka onkin kuitua ja lyhennetty) 275g, tankonauhasta saisi varmaan 50g pois, samoin läpiakseleista on keveämpiä versioita. Mutta enpä näe tällä hetkellä tarvetta lähteä noita vaihtelemaan. Tanko ja tolppa ovat vieläpä varsin mukavat "jousto"-ominaisuuksineen

----------


## JohannesP

> tolppa (vaikka onkin kuitua) 275g



Saako tuollaista joustamaan enää laisinkaan kuitutolpan tavoin? 

Kevyehkön 27,2 kuitutolpan jouston huomaa ajossakin minkä voisi luulla olevan lähtökohta myös GG pyörässä. 

Hinta-laatu Gianteissa kuitenkin ehkä parasta mahdollista, että luulisi paketin silti olevan toimiva.

----------


## stenu

> Kovasti sä ainakin tosta Rollerista yrität tehdä muotipyörää (btw se on so last season  ),vähän hirvittää sinkulaketjua lukevat wannabeet, jotka ehkä luulee että  se on ainoa hyväksytty kulkine suuren hypetyksen takia. Ehkä se  Hesalassa on.



Tää ei muuten pidä paikkansa alkuunsa. Sen verran aktiivinen olen myös yksivaihteen eli Suomen virallisen muotipyöräilyfoorumin puolella, että tiedostan real fixed lifestylen kuolleen jo muutamia vuosia sitten ja olen nähnyt omin silmin viimeistenkin OG-rolleristien antautumisen vaihteiden edessä. Itselläni myöhäisherännäinen fikseily on vain a) keväällä stashin kätköistä löytyneiden satunnaisten osien, b) viidekympin villityksen ja c) Hesan suolahelvetin aiheuttaman käytännön tarpeen seurausta. Yllätyksenä tuli se, että se on oikeasti sekä hauskaa että äärettömän tehokasta treeniä keski-ikäistyvälle, vuosia pyöräilleelle setämiehelle, mutta jatketaan tätä keskustelua aiheenmukaisessa keskustelussa  :Hymy:

----------


## misopa

^^ Hyvin tuo D-Fuse tolppa kyllä joustaa. Tuntee ja näkee jouston ihan ajossakin. Sellaiseksi sen on valmistaja suunnitellutkin, eli yksi näkemys näistä "joustotolpista". Lupaavat jopa 12mm joustoa tuolle. Tuota tolpan painoa selittää varmaan tuo massiivinen alumiiniklönttiklämppi. Ja niin kuin tuossa alla olevassa viestissä on mainittukin, niin tolppaa vaihdetaan ainostaan merkin sisällä. Tuosta D-Fuse tolpasta on olemassa SL versio, joka on speksien mukaan 90g köykäisempi.

Ovat tosin yrittäneet muutenkin optimoida tuota mukavuutta kuin pelkällä tolpalla. Alla valmistajan propagandaa.

"Specific composite layup and tube shaping, including ultra-thin and flattened seatstays, a low seatstay/seattube junction, and thin, slightly curved fork legs combine for a balanced, compliant ride quality and reduced rider fatigue."

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Saako tuollaista joustamaan enää laisinkaan kuitutolpan tavoin? 
> 
> Kevyehkön 27,2 kuitutolpan jouston huomaa ajossakin minkä voisi luulla olevan lähtökohta myös GG pyörässä.



En tiedä miten kuitutolpat yleensä joustaa, mutta TCX:ssä D-Fuse jousti mielestäni ihan hyvin ja pyörän mukavuus ei ainakaan siitä ollut kiinni. Muutenhan tuollainen kisakireä crossari oli varsin kova. 

Sehän tuossa D-Fusessa on huono puoli, että tolppaa ei paljon vaihdella. Ainakin se TCX:ssä ollut yksipulttisella satulan kiinnityksellä oleva oli ihan perseestä. Ei ollut yksi eikä kaksi kertaa, kun polkupätkän jälkeen piti kaivaa työkalut satulan palauttamiseksi vaateriin.

----------


## stenu

^ taitaa muutenkin keskimäärin olla noi joustamaan suunnitellut kuitutolpat normikuitutolppia painavampia. Mun Zipp SL Speed on kyllä kevyt, mutta ei mielestäni mitenkään radikaalisti Service Course SL -alutolppaa joustavampi. "Road buzzia" kuituversio vaimentaa tehokkaammin, mutta isommissa töyssyissä tai käsivoimin väännellen en huomaa olennaista eroa.

(Ja vähän jännittää, miten toi yksipulttinen kiinnitys kestää krossikäytössä. Vaikka pro-kuskeilla niitä näyttääkin olevan, niin en "ihan" yhtä sulavasti osaa hypätä satulaan...  :Hymy: )

----------


## Tolkun mies

Muutama kuukausi on nyt Fuji Jari 1.1 kokemuksia kerättynä.
Tuo on aika perus fillari, ilman mitään suurempia tuntemuksia. Alsa runko, 105 setti ja minulle sopiva 56cm runko geometria. Side sweep -tangon vaihdoin pois Spessun compact kokoiseen. Satulatolppa on tällä hetkellä jäykkä alsa, alkuperäisen kuitutolpan sijasta. Orkkis kiekkosetti oli WTB i23 kehäinen ja no-name navoilla mutta nyt on ajossa DTSwiss e1700 26,5" i25mm maastokiekko setti, johon asensin vapari konversion, tiheämmän vapari räikän, sekä sopivat akselisovitteet  +  asensin Ultegra maantiepakan. Renkaat ovat kuvassa Panaracerit 48mm

----------


## JohannesP

> ^ taitaa muutenkin keskimäärin olla noi joustamaan suunnitellut kuitutolpat normikuitutolppia painavampia. Mun Zipp SL Speed on kyllä kevyt, mutta ei mielestäni mitenkään radikaalisti Service Course SL -alutolppaa joustavampi. "Road buzzia" kuituversio vaimentaa tehokkaammin, mutta isommissa töyssyissä tai käsivoimin väännellen en huomaa olennaista eroa.



Ootko tehnyt vertailua rungossa missä Zippin tolppaa saa enemmän pihalle? Horisontaalisesella yläputkella tuskin suurta eroa tulee, kun tolppaakin pihalla vain jämät.

Itse ajoin kesän rinnakkain ~200g Enven 31,6 tolppaa ja ~160g Timen D-shape 27,2. Molemmissa tolppaa reilusti pihalla. Ei ihanteellinen vertailu eri lähtökohdistakaan, mutta pystyy huomaamaan kuinka erilaiset tolpat nuo kuitenkin on. Enve tuntuu olevan suunniteltu maksimaalisella jäykkyydellä kisaamiseen mikä voisi päteä Zippinkin SL tolppaan. Time on suunniteltu runkoa myöten pitkiin ajoihin ja sen huomaa tolpankin joustavuudessa. Ehkä sillä valmistusmateriaalillakin on väliä: Enve ja Zipp käyttää UD-kuitua ja Time 3K. UD on kestävämpää, kevyemmpää ja käsittääkseni vähemmän joustavaa.

GG touhossa pitkä tolppa vaan mukavoittaa menoa ja sitä tuossa Giantissa kyllä on. Ei kaunista, mutta toimivaa.

----------


## Divi

> UD on kestävämpää, kevyemmpää ja käsittääkseni vähemmän joustavaa.



Lähde?

UD tarkoittaa unidirectional, eli niitä hiilisäikeitä on suollettu epoksin sekaan puhallusvehkeellä, ja ne sojottaa mihin suuntaan sattuu.
3K on taas semmoista "kudottua" mattoa jossa numero (3000) viittaa tiheyteen / hienojakoisuuteen. 
Ymmärtääkseni molemmista voi tehdä minkälaista osaa tahansa. UD:ssa varsinkin ne säikeet voi olla miten paksuja tahansa ja epoksejakin on tuhansia erilaisia.

Lyhyesti: UD tai 3K ei kerro hölkäsen pöläystä tuotteen kestävyydestä, painosta taikka joustavuudesta.

edit: lisätään vielä että 99% "3K"-osasista sisältää UD hiilikuitua, jonka päälle on laminoitu vain viimeinen kerros tuota punosmattoa ulkonäön vuoksi.

----------


## JohannesP

Googlella yritin tarkistaa ja tuota sieltä tarjottiin muutamasta lähteestä. 

Pointti nyt kuitenkin, että tolppiakin on erilaisia ja osa kovempia ja osa pehmeempiä ajaa.

----------


## plr

> UD tarkoittaa unidirectional, eli niitä hiilisäikeitä on suollettu epoksin sekaan puhallusvehkeellä, ja ne sojottaa mihin suuntaan sattuu.



Onpa kummallista. Unidirectional tarkoittaa yksisuuntaista ja voisi luulla, että juuri sen tyyppisessa hiilikuidussa kuidut ovat yhdensuuntaisia.

----------


## Divi

Tässä varmaan päästään lopputulemana siihen että hiilikuituja on 10000 sorttia, riippumatta valmistajasta, merkinnöistä ja myyntipuheista. Ainoa mitä kannattaa verrata on kestävyys, tuntemukset ja mitattavat suureet eli paino.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Nuotiossa on hiiliä ja muropaketissa kuitua. Pyörät kuuluu olla rautaa.

----------


## MRe

> Huh huh  Vähän houkuttelisi viilata omasta Explorosta 8,5kg => alle 8kg, mutta toistaiseksi budjetti rajoittaa. Se onnistuisi noin 1500-2000€ budjetilla siten, että säilyisi edelleen aerokiekot ja 2x. Samalla rahalla voisi tosin ostaa esim. kellon



Kellon? Siis mitä h*lvettiä joku kello tekee tässä keskustelussa? Voihan kahdella tonnilla ostaa vaikka kuution kalsareita. Jos kahdella tonnilla saa puoli kiloa pois pyörästä, niin hintahan on suorastaan halpa.

(itse saisin aika paljon pois, kun vaihtaisin hissitolpan kiinteään ja ottaisin työkalut pois punnituksen ajaksi. Siihen menisi ehkä 50 EUR ja painoa lähtisi se puolisen kiloa tai yli)

----------


## MRe

> Nuotiossa on hiiliä ja muropaketissa kuitua. Pyörät kuuluu olla rautaa.



Tässä on kyllä määrättyä viisautta...

----------


## MRe

> Onpa kummallista. Unidirectional tarkoittaa yksisuuntaista ja voisi luulla, että juuri sen tyyppisessa hiilikuidussa kuidut ovat yhdensuuntaisia.



https://www.fibreglast.com/product/W...earning_Center

"Unidirectional carbon fiber fabric is a type of carbon reinforcement that is non-woven and features all fibers running in a single, parallel direction. With this style of fabric, there are no gaps between fibers, and those fibers lay flat. There is no cross-section weave that divides the fiber strength in half with another direction. This allows for the concentrated density of fibers that provide maximum longitudinal tensile potential—greater than any other weave of fabric. For comparison, this is 3 times the longitudinal tensile strength of structural steel at one-fifth of the weight density."

Käsittääkseni UD on hyvää jossain paikoissa, joissa rasitus kohdistuu pääosin yhden akselin suuntaisesti.

----------


## Divi

> Käsittääkseni UD on hyvää jossain paikoissa, joissa rasitus kohdistuu pääosin yhden akselin suuntaisesti.



Siinä on hyvä vetolujuus, mutta kasaan puristaessa edes sen yhden kuidun suuntaisesti se hajoaa helpommin. Lähinnä se on halvempaa kuin punottu.

Mites tuommonen kuitutolppa noin käytännössä Brooksin tai muun nahkaisen satulan kanssa? B17 ainakin tuntuu itessään jo olevan aika joustava ja mukava, kaipaako semmosen kaveriksi muutaku umpinaisen terästangon?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Nuotiossa on hiiliä ja muropaketissa kuitua. Pyörät kuuluu olla rautaa.



Täällä tätä ainakin kuukauden kuutioinut. Tallissa on Rove ST 2015 suunnilleen alkuperäisasussa. Miettinyt että joko tuohon 40mm korkiat kuitukiekot ja hydraulijarrut, vaiko Rose Backroad. Kulkeeko se kuitu sitten kovempaa, vai onko vain kyyti epämukavempaa? Jos mää hyvin reilu nelikymppinen pääsen Stravassa kuitupyörällä viiden sakkiin niin ei se voi tuntua yhtään niin hyvältä kuin ite uusiksi kasatulla rautapyörällä. Vaan onko se Konakaan oikein pähiä rautapyöräksi, se kyllä tuntuu hyvältä vaan ei mulla muita ole ollutkaan.

----------


## LJL

> Kellon? Siis mitä h*lvettiä joku kello tekee tässä keskustelussa? Voihan kahdella tonnilla ostaa vaikka kuution kalsareita.



Tässä oli aimo annos semmoista... Kansanviisautta





> Jos kahdella tonnilla saa puoli kiloa pois pyörästä, niin hintahan on suorastaan halpa.



Niin, miten sen nyt ottaa. Jospa nyt kuitenkin siellä alle 10te:ssä pysyisi tämän kauden kokonaisbudjetti (kalustohankinnat + kisareissut)

----------


## JackOja

> ... Jospa nyt kuitenkin siellä alle 10te:ssä ...



te...???...teraeuro? Ihanan halpaa sun touhu.

----------


## stenu

> Ootko tehnyt vertailua rungossa missä Zippin tolppaa saa enemmän pihalle? Horisontaalisesella yläputkella tuskin suurta eroa tulee, kun tolppaakin pihalla vain jämät.
> 
> Itse ajoin kesän rinnakkain ~200g Enven 31,6 tolppaa ja ~160g Timen D-shape 27,2. Molemmissa tolppaa reilusti pihalla. Ei ihanteellinen vertailu eri lähtökohdistakaan, mutta pystyy huomaamaan kuinka erilaiset tolpat nuo kuitenkin on. Enve tuntuu olevan suunniteltu maksimaalisella jäykkyydellä kisaamiseen mikä voisi päteä Zippinkin SL tolppaan. Time on suunniteltu runkoa myöten pitkiin ajoihin ja sen huomaa tolpankin joustavuudessa. Ehkä sillä valmistusmateriaalillakin on väliä: Enve ja Zipp käyttää UD-kuitua ja Time 3K. UD on kestävämpää, kevyemmpää ja käsittääkseni vähemmän joustavaa.
> 
> GG touhossa pitkä tolppa vaan mukavoittaa menoa ja sitä tuossa Giantissa kyllä on. Ei kaunista, mutta toimivaa.



Joo olen verrannut noita tolppa enemmän rungosta ulkona sen verran, mitä pituus antaa myöten, kun molempia olen lyhentänyt jonkin verran. Ja siis alumiininen Zippikin 27,2 mm koossa joustaa sen verran, että sen näkee ja jopa silloin, kun mulla on tolppa oikealla korkeudella. Tai siis varmaan joustaa jonkin verran koko satulaputki. Mistä muuten päästäänkin siihen, että ainakin tollasessa ohutputkisessa teräsrungossa kannatta tolpasta pätkäistä kaikki ylimääräinen pois, koska tarpeettoman pitkältä matkalta kaksinkertainen putkitus vaan jäykistää satulaputkea turhaan.

Enve vs Time -esimerkissäsi uskoisin kuitulaatua olennaisempaa olevan putkien halkaisijaeron. Meniköhän se niin, että putken halkaisijan kasvu kasvattaa sen jäykyyttä kasvukertoimen kolmanteen potensiin eli kun 27,2 X n. 1,16 = n. 31,6, niin 31,6 mm tolppa on 1,16 potensiin kolme eli eli reilu puolitoista kertaa jäykempi kuin 27,2 tolppa (Olettaen, että seinämävahvuus on sama. Joissain halkaisijaltaan paksummissa tolpissa voi joskus olla vähän ohuemmat seinämät, joka saattaa pienentää eroa hieman. Seinämävahvuuden vaikutus jäykkyyteen on kuitenkin paljon pienempi kuin halkaisijan).

(Ja ennenkuin joku keksii asiayhteyden, mainittakoon, että jos miesoletetun housunpuntissa sattuu majailemaan tavanomaista paksumpi, ei paksuus välttämättä korreloi sen jäykkyyden kanssa samalla tapaa siinä yhteydessä.)

E: se piti vielä lisätä, että jos se D-shape tarkoittaa, että profiili ei ole pyöreä, vähentää myös se jäykkyyttä enemmän kuin itse materiaali.

----------


## LJL

> te...???



Itse asiassa se on lyhenne sanoista tyräeero. Tuossa 20cm päässä olisi kansio, jossa tositteet kaikista pyörähankinnoista, ei viitsi vilkaista. Ehkäpä onneksi ei ihan kymppitonnia ole hulvahtanut, ainakaan nettona, kun on tullut myös muutettua vanhaa kalustoa rahaksi. Mutta äkillisen siivekkyyden kokevat tässä harrastuksessa tuhatlappuset, joita euron käteisvaluutta ei tosin tunne. Näin siis siitäkin huolimatta, että koitan pihistellä ja ostaa mahdollisimman isolla alella. Aivan oitis ei viitsi iskeä 500g laihdutukseen kahta tonnia.

----------


## Kuhan

Teräspyörät on syytä käyttää röntgenissä aika ajoin, ettei käy kuskille ikävästi. Kuitupyörät ei ruostu puhki. Kunhan on oikealla tekniikkalla ja materiaaleilla tehty, niin huolentonta ajoa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Täällä tätä ainakin kuukauden kuutioinut. Tallissa on Rove ST 2015 suunnilleen alkuperäisasussa. Miettinyt että joko tuohon 40mm korkiat kuitukiekot ja hydraulijarrut, vaiko Rose Backroad. Kulkeeko se kuitu sitten kovempaa, vai onko vain kyyti epämukavempaa? Jos mää hyvin reilu nelikymppinen pääsen Stravassa kuitupyörällä viiden sakkiin niin ei se voi tuntua yhtään niin hyvältä kuin ite uusiksi kasatulla rautapyörällä. Vaan onko se Konakaan oikein pähiä rautapyöräksi, se kyllä tuntuu hyvältä vaan ei mulla muita ole ollutkaan.



Mä olen ainakin kovasti tykästynyt teräksisen Ritchey Commandon ajotuntumaan 29+ moodisssa. Gravelia aikani speksasin, mutta tunnetun sikatarjouksen siivittämänä tuli aika hc-grinderi. Edellinen teräspyörä oli -91 GT täysjäykkä 26" maasturi. Sen runko on painavampi ja aika kovan tuntuinen 2.1" pikkurenkaineen. Mä lähtisin mietimään fillaria siitä suunnasta millä renkailla ja ohjaustangolla haluaa ajaa ja tarvitseeko varautua sivulaukkuihin vai bike packingiin.  Vanteen leveys noin puolet kumin leveydestä. Sitten vaan etsii rungon johon noi sopii.

Vanteen korkeuden lisääntymisen mä olen huomannut vain hankaluutena sivutuulessa ja sekin kevyellä maantiepyörällä. Tuskin kannattaa grinderiin laittaa mitään aeroa, vaan helposti tubelessoituva matala ja leveä kehä ja reippaasti ohennetut tai litteät pinnat.

----------


## Barracuda

> Teräspyörät on syytä käyttää röntgenissä aika ajoin, ettei käy kuskille ikävästi. Kuitupyörät ei ruostu puhki. Kunhan on oikealla tekniikkalla ja materiaaleilla tehty, niin huolentonta ajoa.



Ai näinkö?

----------


## Pexi

> Teräspyörät on syytä käyttää röntgenissä aika ajoin, ettei käy kuskille ikävästi.



Mitä? Eikös se nimenomaan ole nuo kuiturungot, joita kehotetaan lähetettävän läpivalaistavaksi jokaisen yhtään rankemman maihinnousun jälkeen?

----------


## Terotalo

Tommonen tuli tänään hankittua.

----------


## Pexi

> Tuskin kannattaa grinderiin laittaa mitään aeroa, vaan helposti tubelessoituva matala ja leveä kehä ja reippaasti ohennetut tai litteät pinnat.



No ei varmasti kannata jos rahakilpailuja ei suunnittele voittavansa. Kannattaminen on yksi asia, estetiikan taju toinen ja harrastaminen kolmas. Näistä voi itse kukin punoa haluamansa kombinaation ja painotuksen. Oikeita vastauksia ei ole.

----------


## Teemu H

> Tommonen tuli tänään hankittua.



Onnittelut hankinnasta, kiva väritys! Orbea Terra, otaksun, ja GRX-osasarja?

----------


## Terotalo

Kiitos! Orbea Terra H30 Disc -19 105 R7000-osasarjalla.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Oikeita vastauksia ei ole.



Varmasti on vain yksi oikea vastaus. Se on teräsrunko, matala alumiinikehä ja mekaaniset jarrut ja vaihteet. Sähkö on dopingia riippumatta siitä käytetäänkö sitä sykemittarissa, vaihteissa tai moottorissa. Pärelyhty kunniaan.

----------


## Teemu H

> No ei varmasti kannata jos rahakilpailuja ei suunnittele voittavansa. Kannattaminen on yksi asia, estetiikan taju toinen ja harrastaminen kolmas. Näistä voi itse kukin punoa haluamansa kombinaation ja painotuksen. Oikeita vastauksia ei ole.



Aina kannattaa laittaa, sillä on vain oikeita vastauksia  :Hymy: 

Mutta vakavampaan asiaan, ajelin yhtenä päivänä poikkeuksellisesti Di2 hiilikuitumaantiepyörälläni, jossa on 50mm hiilikuituaerokiekot 25mm tuubeilla ynnä muuta turhaa p*skaa. Tuntui kuitenkin siltä, että pääsin aika kovaa eivätkä ylämäet tuntuneet miltään. Pyörä vain kiihtyi ja kiihtyi pienelläkin polkaisulla, vaikka eksyin silläkin tietysti soralle. Explorolla ei ole ollut samaa tuntemusta ollenkaan  :Irvistys:  

Muita tuntemuksia 3T tuo tietysti paljonkin, mutta joskus haluan, että _tuntuu kuin ajaisin lujaa._ Pitääkö minun alkaa ajaa enemmän maantiepyörällä, vai hankkia jotkut noin 30 mm kumit graveliinkin? Todellisella nopeudella ei ole mitään merkitystä, kunhan tuntuu nopealta. Auta dear Eki!  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Pexi

> mutta joskus haluan, että _tuntuu kuin ajaisin lujaa._  Todellisella nopeudella ei ole mitään merkitystä, kunhan tuntuu nopealta.



Exploroa tarttee vaan vähän tuunata, tavoitteena "Unsafe at Any Speed", niin jo alkaa vauhti tuntua. Tällaisessa tuunauksessa olen itse  expertti, joten uskallan antaa joitakin vinkkkejä:
- Slammed-down ajoasento ja niin lyhyt stemmi kuin millä vielä pystyt polkemaan. Spacerit pois ja stemmi jyrkästi alaviistoon.
- Jos lyhyt stemmi tuntuu vielä luonnolliselta, niin haet toisen äärilaidan pitkällä stemmillä niin, että joudut kunnolla kurottelemaan.
- 38 cm kaponen alumiinitanko isoimmalla dropilla, mitä markkinoilta löytyy.
- Jarru/vaihdekahvat rohkeasti alas tangon mutkaosaan ja tanko alaviistoon.
- Renkaisiin maksimipaineet.
- Vähintään 8 cm korkealaippaiset vanteet eteen ja taakse.
- Pehmustamaton kapea ja liukas satula, satulatolppa ilman offsettia. Satula säädetään hieman liian korkealle.
- Race-mallin ohut ja liukas tankoteippi.
- Vain raskaat välitykset käyttöön.

Noilla saattaa jo päästä vauhdin makuun, eritoten kun vielä jättää ajolasit pois.

----------


## JackOja

Täällä joku aina välillä vinkuu maastokelpoista grainderia, ainakin Mongooselta löytyy sellainen.

----------


## stenu

^ Taas käy entistä isommat reservit kaupaksi, jotta graveloijatkin voi mielikuvissaan olla oman elämänsä Akriggeja.

----------


## Tolkun mies

^ juuri näin. Minun todellisuudessa maastogrinderöinti Fujilla 5km traililla päättyi siihen että 29 etu ja takakiekko meni seuraavana päivänä Foxiin Tommille rihtaukseen ja oli laitettava jykevämpää 27,5 settiä alle. Kivaa oli ja taas huomattiin että ajotaitoa ei saa kaupasta.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ^ Taas käy entistä isommat reservit kaupaksi, jotta graveloijatkin voi mielikuvissaan olla oman elämänsä Akriggeja.



Tämä markkinointi on kuitenkin vielä melko harmitonta verrattuna raskaamman sarjan mielikuvien rakentajiin, kuten Marlboro-mieheen, joka ei millonkaan edes ratsastanut auringonlaskuun.

Toisaalta elämä olisi tylsää ilman unelmia ja inspiraation lähteitä. Citius, altius, fortius -mutta ei ilman esikuvia.

----------


## Mohkku

> ^ niin 45nrth päätti vähän antaa tasoitusta maastureille talvikäytössä, kun lopettivat laittoivat 120tpi Gravdalien valmistuksen katkolle. Jos niitä edelleen saisi, veisi cyclocrossari tai gg pyörä Gravdaleilla voiton noin 5-1 sekalaisessa Etelä-Suomen talvikäytössä. Terreneistä mulla ei tosin ole kokemusta eli saattavat nekin vähän tasoittaa tilannetta. Jos ainoa talvikäyrätankokokemus on hankittu jollain Marathon Winterin kaltaisilla renkailla, voi mielikuvat olla hyvinkin esittämäsi kaltaisia.



En tosiaan ole 120 tpi-renkailla ajanut. En silti usko, että kommenttini sisältö oleellisesti muuttuu millään renkailla. Kesärenkailla eri olosuhteista saatuja kokemuksia varmaan voi peilata talviolosuhteisiinkin.

Samaa mieltä olen siitä, että graveli tms. krossari on hyvä talvipyörä ainakin niissä olosuhteissa ja sillä käyttötavalla, mitä itse ajelen. Yleensähän keli ei niin paha ole, että se pyörän käyttöä rajoittaisi. Vaikka maasturikin löytyy, enemmän kilsoja gravelilla tulee. Ja kun puhutaan pyörien eroista, ei renkaiden, johonkin hyvään hybridiin asennettuna uskoisin pahassa kelissä ajamisen olevat 120 tpi NRTH:llä huomattavasti miellyttävämpää kuin krossarilla. Taitava tietysti pärjää vaikka missä, mitta sekin on eri asia kuin pyöristä johtuvat erot.

----------


## stenu

> Tämä markkinointi on kuitenkin vielä melko harmitonta verrattuna raskaamman sarjan mielikuvien rakentajiin, kuten Marlboro-mieheen, joka ei millonkaan edes ratsastanut auringonlaskuun.
> 
> Toisaalta elämä olisi tylsää ilman unelmia ja inspiraation lähteitä. Citius, altius, fortius -mutta ei ilman esikuvia.



Toisaalta elämä on aika hyvää, kun osaa olla iloinen siitä, mitä on - ilman että koko ajan halajaa jotain joka olisi vielä enemmän. Marlboro-mies esimerkkinä on siinä mielessä osuva, että pahimmillaan polkupyörätkin addiktoi.

----------


## Mohkku

Osa pyöräilyn suosiosta varmaan perustuu pyörien ja pyöräilyn ominaisuuteen addiktoida ihmisiä. Jos tällaista ei olisi ja pyöräily olisi vain tapa kulkea paikasta toiseen, paljon helpompi olisi perustella esim. auton käyttöä kauppamatkalla. Siinä mielessä esim. gravel-buumi ei ole ollenkaan huono asia.

Jos vielä autoiluun verrataan, jossa siinäkin on mielikuvat yms. markkinointi vahvasti mukana ja itsellänikin jonkinlaista taustaa harrasteautoilusta, olen oikein tyytyväinen siihen, että nykyään ajoneuvoharrastaminen on polkupyöriin liittyvää. Raha, aika, tilat jne. on huomattavasti fiksummassa tasapainossa kuin auton kanssa. Ei olisi ollenkaan huono asia ottaa tätäkin näkökulmaa mukaan pyöräilyn harrastamisen markkinointiin.

----------


## LJL

How about a nice warm cup of 26x2,00" Gravdal 120tpi... Harmi kun ei oo enää yksiäkään 26" kiekkoja varastossa, ne olisi voinut askarrella Exploroon talvikäyttöön 

https://r2-bike.com/45NRTH-Tire-Grav...TPI-216-Spikes

----------


## stenu

26 x 2,0" droppitankograveli ysärimaastureita reilummalla bb-dropilla olis kova. Taitaa vaan kunnolliset 26-tuumaiset vannejarruvanteet olla lähinnä museokamaa nykyään  :Hymy: 

Mutta miten ne on saanut noista noin järkkypainoiset? Olisko kuitenkin teräslankaversio tai sitten teräslankaversion paino?

Nokian originaali 26 x 2,1 Hakka WCX painoi muistaakseni jotain reilu 600 g, vaikka nastoja oli se 300 kpl.

----------


## stenu

> Osa pyöräilyn suosiosta varmaan perustuu pyörien ja pyöräilyn ominaisuuteen addiktoida ihmisiä. Jos tällaista ei olisi ja pyöräily olisi vain tapa kulkea paikasta toiseen, paljon helpompi olisi perustella esim. auton käyttöä kauppamatkalla.



Pyöräaddiktio ja pyöräilyaddiktio on kaksi eri asiaa, vaikka eivät suljekaan pois toisiaan. Pyöräilyaddiktio ei ole välinesidonnaista ja se liittyy todennäköisimmin treenaamiseen ja sen aiheuttamaan mielihyvähormonituotantoon. Joskus taustalla voi olla myös esim. erilaiset sosiaaliset syyt, jotka johtaa vääristyneeseen tai sosiaalisesti katsoen epäterveeseen ajankäytön preferointiin. Pyöriin addiktoituminen vastaa mitä tahansa shoppailuaddiktiota eikä ole välttämättä lainkaan sidoksissa pyöräilemisen määrään ja joskus jopa rajoittaa sitä. Yleensä addiktioista ei seuraa hyvää ja tarkan rajan vetäminen "vakavamielisen harrastamisen" ja addiktion väliin lienee vaikeaa.

Pyöräaddiktiosta vois tarvittaessa jatkaa vaikka pyöräkuumeisten tukiryhmässä.

----------


## Mohkku

> 26 x 2,0" droppitankograveli ysärimaastureita reilummalla bb-dropilla olis kova. Taitaa vaan kunnolliset 26-tuumaiset vannejarruvanteet olla lähinnä museokamaa nykyään



Tuossa kun jonkun vuoden kuluttua lapset kasvaa 26" pyörästä tai pyöristä ulos, vapautuu sopivat kiekot ja muutakin osaa. Vaan mikä olisi sopiva runko, jota voisi metsästää? Mielummin levyjarruilla, kun sellaiset kiekotkin on. Jonkinlaista kaupunkipyörää osista olen ajatellut kasata, mutta tuo droppitankomaasturi tai -graveli olisikin hyvä ajatus. Sekin on ollut joskus mielessä. Vihdoin voisi lopettaa puheet rengastilan riittävyydestä.

Yhdet 26" talvirenkaat vielä pitäisi hankkia, joten ottaisikohan kokeeksi nuo edellisellä sivulla linkitetyt NRTH:t

----------


## LJL

> Yhdet 26" talvirenkaat vielä pitäisi hankkia, joten ottaisikohan kokeeksi nuo edellisellä sivulla linkitetyt NRTH:t



Tilaa ihmeessä ihan yleisestä akateemisesta mielenkiinnosta  :Hymy:  En edes tiennyt että 120tpi Gräveldaleja tehdään tuossa koossa.

----------


## MRe

> Pyöräaddiktiosta vois tarvittaessa jatkaa vaikka pyöräkuumeisten tukiryhmässä.



Miksi? Tarkalleen ottaen koko tämä foorumi on pyöräaddiktoituneille. Se pyöräily- tai fillarOINTI-foorumi on jossain muualla. Mutta aika hyvinhän modet täällä hyväksyvät ohi aiheen olevat ketjut...

(siis jos nimi kertoo jotain sisällöstä)

----------


## stenu

^&^^ Ihan vaan ajattelin olla huomaavainen, kun täällä on ennenkin häiriinnytty siitä, että keskustelu on ajautunut väärille raiteille ja joissain tilanteissa saatan siitä häiriintyä itsekin  :Hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

> Tilaa ihmeessä ihan yleisestä akateemisesta mielenkiinnosta



Nyt on sitten osuuteni tieteestä hoidettu.  Tulokset sitten vasta talvella. 

Vastavuoroisesti toivon vinkkejä levyjarrullisesta 26-maasturin rungosta >60 mm bb dropilla, käyräsarviseen soveltuvasta muusta geometriasta, kierteellisellä keskiöllä ja jonka saa käytettynä torilta satasella tai kahdella. Jäykkä keula on plussaa, mutta saahan noihin joustonkin tilalle jäykän vaihdettua. Maksaa vaan taas vähintään yhden satasen lisää eli näin se halpa kaupunkikrossari alkaa karata budjetistaan jo ennen kuin projekti alkoikaan.

Yksi runko on muuten jo tulossa, ei tosin itselleni. Vaihtoehtona oli joko 26 tai 27,5", mutta talvirenkaan saatavuus oli yksi peruste valita 26. Sinänsä ristiriitaista, kun kesärenkaissa tarjonta 45-50 mm leveydessä ja kuivan kelin maasto- tai hybridirenkaissa on aika surkeaa. Luultavasti laitan siihen Panaracerin Comet Hardpackit leveydessä 1,9".

Sympatiat stenulle. Pysytään täällä pyörissä, käsitellään addiktiot, joko pyörä- tai pyöräily-, sitten jossain muualla.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Sympatiat stenulle. Pysytään täällä pyörissä, käsitellään addiktiot, joko pyörä- tai pyöräily-, sitten jossain muualla.



Teilipyörä on hyvä ratkaisu pahimpiin addiktioihin.

----------


## alppu

> Nyt on sitten osuuteni tieteestä hoidettu.  Tulokset sitten vasta talvella. 
> 
> Vastavuoroisesti toivon vinkkejä levyjarrullisesta 26-maasturin rungosta >60 mm bb dropilla, käyräsarviseen soveltuvasta muusta geometriasta, kierteellisellä keskiöllä ja jonka saa käytettynä torilta satasella tai kahdella. Jäykkä keula on plussaa, mutta saahan noihin joustonkin tilalle jäykän vaihdettua. Maksaa vaan taas vähintään yhden satasen lisää eli näin se halpa kaupunkikrossari alkaa karata budjetistaan jo ennen kuin projekti alkoikaan.
> 
> Yksi runko on muuten jo tulossa, ei tosin itselleni. Vaihtoehtona oli joko 26 tai 27,5", mutta talvirenkaan saatavuus oli yksi peruste valita 26. Sinänsä ristiriitaista, kun kesärenkaissa tarjonta 45-50 mm leveydessä ja kuivan kelin maasto- tai hybridirenkaissa on aika surkeaa. Luultavasti laitan siihen Panaracerin Comet Hardpackit leveydessä 1,9".
> 
> Sympatiat stenulle. Pysytään täällä pyörissä, käsitellään addiktiot, joko pyörä- tai pyöräily-, sitten jossain muualla.



Mulla olisi vannejarrullinen Surly LHT 26" runko 58cm edullisesti

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mohkku

Levyjarrukiekot on jo olemassa ja 58 on todennäköisesti pykälän verran iso.

----------


## LJL

> Teilipyörä on hyvä ratkaisu pahimpiin addiktioihin.



Pulp Fictionin isoa lihavaa afrikan-amerikkalaista tyyppiä, jonka nimeä en teilipyörässä-kuollaksenikaan muista, siteeratakseni "I'm gonna get medieval on you"

----------


## Aakoo

> Vastavuoroisesti toivon vinkkejä levyjarrullisesta 26-maasturin rungosta >60 mm bb dropilla, käyräsarviseen soveltuvasta muusta geometriasta, kierteellisellä keskiöllä ja jonka saa käytettynä torilta satasella tai kahdella. Jäykkä keula on plussaa, mutta saahan noihin joustonkin tilalle jäykän vaihdettua. Maksaa vaan taas vähintään yhden satasen lisää eli näin se halpa kaupunkikrossari alkaa karata budjetistaan jo ennen kuin projekti alkoikaan.



Tori.fi on joku 26" Inbred runko myynnissä. Kokoa ei tietenkään mainittu, mutta soittamalla selviää.

----------


## Mohkku

Taitaakin olla noissa keskiöt aika ylhäällä. Joissain lastenpyörissä on 40 - 60 mm droppeja. Inbreadin geometriaa en löytänyt, mutta siinä ja esim. Konan pyörissä taidetaan puhua n. 25 millistä. Vielä kun vaikka Fire Mountainin stack/reach on alle 1,.4, on siitä gravelin rakentamisessa on hommansa... 

No, tällä projektilla ei onneksi ole kiire.

----------


## TERU

Keskiö on korkealla maastorungoissa, muut vaatimukset noista haetuista täyttyy helpommin, mutta jos muissa pyörissä on keskiö matalalla, niin vaihteeksi on ihan hauskaakin ajaa  korkeammalla, ihan yllätys tuo ollut, kun nyt yksi ajokeista on oikeastaan tangon muotoa lukuunottamatta haetun tapainen. Maantietangon asentaminen kuitenkin emmityttäis.

----------


## Mohkku

Siksi olisikin hyvä, jos löytyisi jonkun pyörävalmistajan arkistoista sopuvat geometriat. Sokkona ei viitsi alkaa kokeilla, vaikka olisihan varmaan suoratankoiselle 26-maastohybridillekin käyttöä.

Surly, Salsa ja/tai Genesis on ainakin tehnyt samasta rungosta versiot suoralle jä käyrälle tangolle. Ihan mahdoton homma ei siis ole.

----------


## TERU

Onnistuin löytämään juuri tuollaisen maastohybridin parhailla osilla, vähän ajettu, oikeastaan uutta vastaava, vanha tekniikka mutta kisatasoa. Olen tästä enemmän innoissani kuin ihan uudesta vastaavasta. Kyllä näitä on joutilaana, laiskasti vaan jaksavat noista luopua, kun kakskutonen on ajan hengen vastainen eikä näistä paljon saa. Tällaiselle lyhyempuoleiselle kevyelle kuskille omiaan. Mukava näillä on narskutella soraa.😊
Tällaiseen 18" runkoon kasattu on tämä löytö
http://www.pyorahuolto.com/pyorat/No...diumrunko.html

----------


## TERU

Mukavaa, että aloittaja pani sitaatit otsikkoon, niin voi laajentaa jutustelua. Tässä olis yksi 26" runko...
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...6-frame-870128

----------


## Compay

Räpsy tämän päivän rapalenkin alkutaipaleelta. Kalustona GT Grade Carbon Expert 2020. Säädöt on saatu kohdalleen ja ajo maistuu  :Hymy:  Sulautuu hyvin taustaan...

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Divi

> [IMG][/IMG]



laita imgur linkin perään .jpg, ja poista ässä eli https > http  :Hymy:

----------


## Compay

Kiitos Divi! Ihanan monimutkaista... Toimisiko tämä?

----------


## Divi

Toimiihan se!

Hurjan näköset nuo seatstayt, onko kuskin painolle "normaalista" poikkeavaa rajoitusta?

----------


## Tukkasotka

Upea Grade. Huiteleeko paino missä lukemissa?

----------


## Compay

> Toimiihan se!
> 
> Hurjan näköset nuo seatstayt, onko kuskin painolle "normaalista" poikkeavaa rajoitusta?



Painorajoitus on 127kg jos oikein muistan. Nuo ''seat stayt'' ei ole pelkkää hiilikuitua vaan niihin on yhdistetty lasikuiturakenne.

----------


## Compay

> Upea Grade. Huiteleeko paino missä lukemissa?




Kiitos! 9,7kg ilman polkimia.

----------


## arctic biker

> Mukavaa, että aloittaja pani sitaatit otsikkoon, niin voi laajentaa jutustelua. Tässä olis yksi 26" runko...
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...6-frame-870128



Ittellä Poison Zyankalium 26" vuodelta 2010 Kolmet kiekot sitten vuosituhannen alun eikä oo vieläkään pyörä aivan  joutilaana.Toki sillai häntä hellästi kohtelen jotta kun pojanpoikani ,ny 4v kasvaa niin hälle sitten.

----------


## Terotalo



----------


## Vivve

Onko noi pullotelineet varmasti oikein?

----------


## Terotalo

> Onko noi pullotelineet varmasti oikein?



En tiedä, olen nöösi.

----------


## Dieselman

Väärinpäinhän ne näyttäisi olevan.

Paljonko Terra painaa?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> En tiedä, olen nöösi.



Näyttäisi olevan ylösalaisin molemmat pullotelineet...

----------


## Terotalo

> Väärinpäinhän ne näyttäisi olevan.
> 
> Paljonko Terra painaa?



Katos niin onki!  :Leveä hymy:  Ilmankos olikin niin tiukalla pullo!  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

Painoa muistaakseni 8,3 kg.

----------


## Mohkku

Eliten Alligaattorit olisi sivusta aukeavat ja ne näyttää oikein asennettuna suunnilleen tuolta. 

Aikamoinen taideteos tosiaan tuo edellisen sivun GT.

Thompsonin runko on kiinnostava. Merkkinä itselleni täysin vieras, valmistajan sivuilla näytti olevan valmis maasturi hintaan 499 perustason osilla. Hienouksia ei siis ole luvassa, mutta mitat niin hyvät kuin ne oikeastaan voi olla.

----------


## TERU

> Ittellä Poison Zyankalium 26" vuodelta 2010 Kolmet kiekot sitten vuosituhannen alun eikä oo vieläkään pyörä aivan  joutilaana.Toki sillai häntä hellästi kohtelen jotta kun pojanpoikani ,ny 4v kasvaa niin hälle sitten.



Niukasti löysin tietoa, yksi saksankielinen maailmanmatkaaja tuohon runkoon kasatulla, mutta pyörästä kertoi hyvin vähän ja kuviakin ihan muusta matkaan kuuluvasta. Matkapyörän suuntaan omaa ykköspyörää säädän ja sen suuntaiset kiinnostaa.

----------


## stenu

Olisko Silk Road Mountain Race gravel-grindingia? Jos on, niin tässä tällainen 26 ain't dead -esimerkki 26-tuumaisten speksaajille. 27.000 m alamäkeä. Siinä sitä on jo vähän tekemistä cantilevereille.

----------


## TERU

Tasokas aikansa matkapyörä. Levyjarrut nostaa tasoa.

Löytyy ihan tämän päivän Zyankali ja voinee tuohon sovitella kakskutosiakin, jos sellaiset jo omistaa.
https://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...Man.html#vrg87

----------


## paaton

> Painorajoitus on 127kg jos oikein muistan. Nuo ''seat stayt'' ei ole pelkkää hiilikuitua vaan niihin on yhdistetty lasikuiturakenne.



Pähee rakenne. Sisältä siis lasikuitua ja pinnoitettu hiilikuidulla. Toimii takuulla hyvin jousena. 

Kotivakuutus kannattaa varmaan pitää kunnossa. Ja muistaa tarkistella kaatojen jälkeen seatstayt tarkasti.

----------


## Dieselman

> Katos niin onki!  Ilmankos olikin niin tiukalla pullo!    
> 
> Painoa muistaakseni 8,3 kg.



Hetkinen, alumiini-Terra ja paino 8,3kg?

----------


## LJL

> Hetkinen, alumiini-Terra ja paino 8,3kg?



Hemmetin hyvin, Exploro Ltd:n paino ~1500g Mavicin Crossmax SL:illä ja krossikumeilla oli saman verran ja köyhtymistä sai sen eteen harjoittaa

Vaihdoin muuten huvikseni Exploron satulan Ritcheyn WCS Skylinestä (205g) maasturista kähvellettyyn Berkin Listiin (93g). Painoero ehkä ei niinkään ollut huomattava ajossa, mutta jumaliste että oli iso ero muutoin, eli siis Berk parempi sovitus hanurille ja mukavampi. Lähti heti ärsyttävästä-kakkosesta toinen Berk tulemaan.

----------


## hitlike

> Hetkinen, alumiini-Terra ja paino 8,3kg?



Ei varmasti ole ainakaan alukiekoilla ja polkimet kiinni.

----------


## TERU

> Thompsonin runko on kiinnostava. Merkkinä itselleni täysin vieras, valmistajan sivuilla näytti olevan valmis maasturi hintaan 499 perustason osilla. Hienouksia ei siis ole luvassa, mutta mitat niin hyvät kuin ne oikeastaan voi olla.



Varmasti tuohon runkoon kannattaa kasata kohtuullisen hyvillä käyttöpyörän osilla hyvä käyttöpyörä! Mitään kevennysosia ei kuiteskaan, eikä kippuratankoa, on senverran pitkärunkoinen, luulen mä.

----------


## Jani_P

> Kiitos Divi! Ihanan monimutkaista... Toimisiko tämä?



On kyllä hienon näköinen pyörä

----------


## eakin

Minuakin kiinnostaisi tuo paino, on yhtenä vaihtoehtona ostoslisalla kun löytyisi paikallisesta liikkeestäkin. 

Mitkä tuon Orbea Terra 30H ja Canyon Grail 7.0 erot käytännössä? Eikö tuossa grailissa ole paremmat kiekot ja renkaat sekä osasarjatkin vähintään samaa tasoa? Onko järkeä maksaa Orbeasta 400€ enemmän?

----------


## Terotalo

Ehkä vähän oli nyt Naantali-lisää. 9,5 kg löytyi ainoa valistunut tieto intternetistä. Mulle tuo konkeli toki tuntuu järjettömän kevyeltä kun toisena pyöränä sähkömaasturi.

----------


## eakin

Edelleen kallistun tuohon Grailin odottamiseen, pitää käydä kuitenkkn koeajolla noiden muidenkin kanssa. Onko 183cm pitkälle (jalansisämitta 86-87cm) M-koko tuossa Grailissa sopiva Canyonin ohjeiden mukaisesti?

----------


## WECLIMITS

Ajoin viikonloppuna 80 km lenkin Grail CF  M:llä. Omat mitat 185/90. Ei ollut liian pieni, ottaisin sen. Tosin vanhalle selälle ajoasento oli napsun aggressiivinen ja oletan sen osittain johtuneen M -rungosta. Kuituisessa kun on se kiinteä ohjaamo.... Alu -rungossa sen sijaan taitaa olla säätömahdollisuus normaaliin tapaan.

----------


## Barracuda

^en ole edelleenkään keksinyt yhtään syytä miksi pyörän säädöt pitäisi tehdä tehtaalla  :Hymy:  Hieno pyörä mutta tuon ohjaamon osalta ajatus on kadonnut kikkailuun.

----------


## eakin

Kävin koeajamassa Orbeaa, Trekkiä ja Specializedia. Tuo Specialized Diverge E5 comp tuntui näistä parhaimmalle ja saisi pikkaisen alennusta hinnasta jolloin olisi aika lähelle samanhintainen kuin Grail Al 7.0. Onkohan tuossa jotain selkeitä miinuksia tai heikkoja kohtia miksi kannattaisi välttää? Ulkonäkö ei omaan silmään tuossa rusehtavassa mallissa ihan paras kyllä ole...

----------


## Divi

^Mekaaniset levarit 2ke pyörässä on kyllä vähä ankeaa. Varsinkin kun päivittäminen vaatii kahvojen vaihdon joka on aika kallista touhua.

----------


## Terry

GG-pyörät tuntuvat olevan kova hitti. Maantiepyöräilyyn liittyvä perinteinen estetiikka on omasta mielestäni monesta gravelista kaukana. Nämä ovat makuasioita, ei siitä enempää. 
Edullisemman sarjan Trek Checkpoint AL 3 tulee jostain syystä 32-millisillä maantierenkailla, vaikka on olevinaan gravel-pyörä? Uusi Sora-osasarja ko. pyörässä on asiallinen, mutta hinta 1200€ on turhan kova. (Maantiemallin AL 3 :sta saa 800-889€: lla.) 
White GX Liten ostin huvikseni/kokeeksi maantiepyörän kaveriksi. Se on "ihan kiva", kaikki toimii. Vakaalta pyörä tuntui maantiepyörän jälkeen, sopiva stemmi hävitti ison osan tästä.  
Yhden pyörän politiikka olisi yksi houkutteleva ratkaisu. Topstonea olen miettinyt yhtenä vaihtoehtona. Jos löytyisi mieleinen gravel, siihen kahdet kiekot, niin olisiko se siinä, vai kaipaako sitä maantiepyörää kuitenkin, kun on vuosikaudet tottunut? Kuinka monilla teistä on GG maantiepyörän kaverina? Mielipiteitä, ajatuksia, suosituksia, arvon pyörittäjät. Kiitos ja hyvää viikonloppua!

----------


## JackOja

> GG-pyörät tuntuvat olevan kova hitti. Onko tämä ohimenevää, enpä tiedä.



Mitä väliä sillä on? Voi niillä ajaa vaikkei olisi muotiakaan, ajaahan jotkut Läskipyörilläkin tyytyväisinä(?).





> Maantiepyöräilyyn liittyvä perinteinen estetiikka on monesta gravelista kaukana. Mielestäni aika monet ovat rumia.



Monet ovat, mutta monet ovat myös esteettisiä.





> Jos löytyisi mieleinen gravel, siihen kahdet kiekot, niin olisiko se siinä. Mielipiteitä, kiitos arvon pyörittäjät....



No siinähän se olis. Tätäkö mielipidettä kysyttiin vai suorastaan fillarisuosituksia aiheeseen?

----------


## stenu

> ^Mekaaniset levarit 2ke pyörässä on kyllä vähä ankeaa. Varsinkin kun päivittäminen vaatii kahvojen vaihdon joka on aika kallista touhua.



Mekaaniset levarit on siitä hyvät, että ne pystyy päivittämään kahvoja vaihtamatta Paulin Klampereihin. Jos olis hydrot, pitäis kahvatkin vaihtaa. Mutta mitäpä mieltä olisit reilu pari kertaa kalliimmasta vannejarrupyörästä? Olisko sellainen ankeuden huipentuma..?  :Vink:

----------


## Laerppi

TRP Spyret on kyllä aika hyvät, sateellakaan ei vingu toisin kuin bb7. En kaipaa hydroja, kun Spyret toimii niin hyvin. Itse siirryin kahden vanteen taktiikasta takaisin yksiin vanteisiin, greivelKing slick 38 on hyvä kompromissi kaikkeen, Kalevan kierroksen temposta muutaman yön bikepackingiin.

----------


## LJL

> ^Mekaaniset levarit 2ke pyörässä on kyllä vähä ankeaa. Varsinkin kun päivittäminen vaatii kahvojen vaihdon joka on aika kallista touhua.



Mulla on 2x kalliimmassa (kalliimmaksi tulleessa) pyörässä mekaaniset levarit  :Leveä hymy:  Ja vielä ihan tarkoituksella.

Exploron satulatolppa rupesi odotetusti klappaamaan 1200-1300km välillä, perseiden perse. Mitä sen kanssa kannattaa tehdä? Ostan Asetoni & Asetonista uuden sukupolven tolpan ja lähetän vanhan Edelradiin josta runkosetin hommasin? Ei pysty keskeyttämään ajoja mahdollista uutta tolppaa odotellessa

----------


## Mohkku

> GG-pyörät tuntuvat olevan kova hitti. Maantiepyöräilyyn liittyvä perinteinen estetiikka on omasta mielestäni monesta gravelista kaukana. Nämä ovat makuasioita, ei siitä enempää.



Tuossa se jo tulikin mainittua. Jos joku laatii luokittelun, johon pyöräni sisältyy ja jossa
 mielestäni myös rumia pyöriä, voin silti tyytyväisenä ajella omalla gravelilla, jota pidän jos ei erityisen kauniina niin ainakin miellyttävän tasapainoisena ja sopusuhtaisena, joka kestää katsomista vuodesta toiseen.





> Trek Checkpoint AL 3 tulee jostain syystä 32-millisillä maantierenkailla, vaikka on gravel-pyörä?



Ja cyclokaverit ajelee pehmeällä alustalla 32-33 mm renkailla.  Toivottavasti Trekkiin mahtuu hiukan leveämpääkin, jos sellaista omassa käytössä parempana pitää. Toki uuden pyörän budjettiin pitää renkaiden hinta laittaa. 





> Uusi Sora ko pyörässä on asiallinen, mutta hinta 1200€ on kova. (Maantiemallin AL 3 :sta saa 800-889€: lla.)



Miten rungon ja kiekkojen laatu suhtautuu hintaluokkaan?





> Yhden pyörän politiikka olisi yksi ratkaisu.



Kyllä, mutta ratkaisu mihin?





> Topstonea olen miettinyt yhtenä vaihtoehtona. Jos löytyisi mieleinen gravel, siihen kahdet kiekot, niin olisiko se siinä, vai kaipaako sitä maantiepyörää kuitenkin, kun on vuosikaudet tottunut? Kuinka monilla teistä on GG maantiepyörän kaverina? Mielipiteitä, ajatuksia, suosituksia, arvon pyörittäjät.



Jos omistaa jo kaksi pyörää, pitää kai olla jokin syy vaihtaa ne yhteen. Jos säilytystilaa riittää ja pyörät toimii, en luopuisi toisesta.

----------


## eakin

Kyllä tuo Spessu taitaa jäädä hyllyyn, pääsyy on etten pääse sinuiks tuon ulkonäön kanssa ja toisena nuo jarrut. Ikinä en ostaisi tuon väristä autoa, joten ei varmaan kannata pyörässäkään sortua. Eli toistaiseksi jatkuu Grailin odottelu, minneköhän asti noiden toimituksen menevät? Saakohan kevääksi edes pyörää?

Ja todennäköisesti uuteen Grailiin tulee myös nuo grx vaihteet, onko noista kokemuksia ja onko oikeasti etua perinteisiin maantievaihteisiin?

----------


## Rosco

> Kyllä tuo Spessu taitaa jäädä hyllyyn, pääsyy on etten pääse sinuiks tuon ulkonäön kanssa ja toisena nuo jarrut. Ikinä en ostaisi tuon väristä autoa, joten ei varmaan kannata pyörässäkään sortua. Eli toistaiseksi jatkuu Grailin odottelu, minneköhän asti noiden toimituksen menevät? Saakohan kevääksi edes pyörää?
> 
> Ja todennäköisesti uuteen Grailiin tulee myös nuo grx vaihteet, onko noista kokemuksia ja onko oikeasti etua perinteisiin maantievaihteisiin?



Mun mielestä pyörän valinnassa ei kannattaisi ikinä ottaa mitään, mikä mietityttää. PISTE. Ottaa sen mikä oikeesti "iskee". Tällätavoin ainakin itsellä on säilyny se hyvä fiilis valinnan jälkeenkin, sekä esineen käyttöikä omassa taloudessa on pidentynyt huomattavasti. 

GRX:ää voin suositella lämpimästi, eritoten 1x11 sarjaa mistä mulla on kokemusta. Maantieajoon 2x11 ja hiekkatielle/cx:ään/muuhun, ei niin vauhdikkaaseen menoon 1x11.

----------


## Divi

> Mutta mitäpä mieltä olisit reilu pari kertaa kalliimmasta vannejarrupyörästä? Olisko sellainen ankeuden huipentuma..?



Todellakin olis, maastomies ni en huolisi edes viidenteen maantiepyörään.  :Leveä hymy: 





> Toivottavasti Trekkiin mahtuu hiukan leveämpääkin, jos sellaista omassa käytössä parempana pitää. Toki uuden pyörän budjettiin pitää renkaiden hinta laittaa.



Mahtuu 45..

----------


## Terry

Säilytystila on kerrostalossa yks rajoittava tekijä. Spinningpyörä + kaksi muuta (ja onhan pojan maasturikin neljäntenä vaatehuoneessa) on tällä hetkellä, eikä "hellasäröä" ole kylläkään kuulunut :-) 
Yksi tekijä on oma nopea kyllästyminen. On kivaa (ja kallista) kokeilla erilaisia pyöriä. Välillä on oltava punainen, välillä jotain muuta. Olen kai sitten enemmän pyöräaddikti kuin pyöräilyaddikti, ja tulee vekslailtua aina vuoden-kahden välein jotain. 
Yhdessä päivityksessä oli hieno ajatus siitä, miten ei pitäisi hankkia mitään jos siinä joku häiritsee. Olen täysin samaa mieltä. Uudessa pyörässä pitää aina olla jotain, mikä "iskee", kyllä! 
Hyviä näkökantoja on tällä palstalla.

----------


## Mohkku

> Tilaa ihmeessä ihan yleisestä akateemisesta mielenkiinnosta  En edes tiennyt että 120tpi Gräveldaleja tehdään tuossa koossa.



Posti kiikutti paketin perille. Ensimmäinen raportti, renkaiden painot 997 ja 1017 g. Lievää optimismia siis mainoksissa. Veikkaan, etten tule kokemaan mitään mullistavaa flow-tunnetta talvipyöräilyssä varsinkaan, kun muistaa renkaiden Schwalbeen verrattuna kolminkertaisen hinnan.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Oma, kaikilla alustoilla viihtyvä, pyörä päätyi epäortodoksisen välityskokeilun uhriksi: eteen 44/36 ja taakse 11-34 (HG800). Paperilla muutos aikaisempaan 46/36 ja 11-32 ei tunnu paljolta, mutta käytännössä se on yllättävän iso.

Takapakkojen vertailu:

11-12-13-14-16-18-20-22-25-28-32
11-13-15-17-19-21-23-25-27-30-34

Aikaisemmin iso edessä ja takana keskellä oli 46/18, nyt on 44/21. Jalat raportoivatkin selvästi lyhentyneistä välityksistä. Edessä pienempi rattaiden kokoero on miellyttävä.

----------


## Mohkku

Minä en vieläkään tajua tuota eturattaiden suhteseen liittyvää juttua. Kun laitoin ultegran 34/50 isomman rattaan tilalle ultegran 46 eli 34/46, alkoi edessä ketju takerrella rattaisiin vaihdossa. Ultegrassa onkin tietyt ratasparit, joita ei saa sekoittaa muihin. Ratkaisu oli 36/46 ja 11-34. Onneksi noin laaja pakka oli 11-vaihteiseen tarjolla ja medium-vaihtaja sitä pystyy käyttämään.

Toisen pyörän välitykset säädin sopiviksi 36/46 rattaiden pariksi vaihtamalla 10-pakan 11-32 tilalle 12-36. Sekin meni samalla vaihtajalla ja tuollainen välitysten keventyminen oli minun voimille hyvä. Aika pienestä siis nämä voi olla kiinni.

----------


## stenu

Setämies-gg:n nuorennusleikkaus. Jännä juttu muuten se, että nyt kun tohon vähän korkeakeskiöisempään (bb drop arviolta 68-69 mm) geometriaan on hetken totutellut, on se alkanut ehkä tuntua jopa hauskemmalta ajaa noin kuin originaalikeulan kanssa. Kovahkolta toi edelleen tuntuu custom-teräskeulaan verrattuna, mutta ei ehkä liiaksi asti. 8,8 kg kuvan krossikuosissa.

(Aiheen ohi aiheesta: kävin eilen ostamassa uudet rando-/offarisukset ja tuli mieleen, että mistäköhän johtuu, kun kaikki yhtään enemmän laskeneet tietää, että mitä enemmän suksissa on hiilikuitua, sitä vähemmän vaimennettuina niitä pidetään. Sellaiset sukset puolestaan, joita pidetään hyvin vaimentavina, pitää poikkeuksetta sisällään metallia. Fillareissa taas hiilikuitua pidetään parhaiten tärinää vaimentavana materiaalina. Miksiköhän materiaalit käyttäytyy niin eri tavoin eri aplikaatioissa? Ja en siis ostanut terässuksia( :Hymy: ) vaan kuituiset silläkin uhalla, että ovat vaativammat laskea).



E: 



> Todellakin olis, maastomies ni en huolisi edes viidenteen maantiepyörään.



Niin ne preferenssit vaihtelee. Toiselle ankeuden huipentuma on toiselle päättymätön kuherruskuukausi. Tosirakkaus ei edes ruostu. Vahvasti maastomies minäkin olen taustaltani, mutta mun ensimmäisessä täysjoustossa (Trek Fuel 90) olikin V-jarrut(!)  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Posti kiikutti paketin perille. Ensimmäinen raportti, renkaiden painot 997 ja 1017 g. Lievää optimismia siis mainoksissa. Veikkaan, etten tule kokemaan mitään mullistavaa flow-tunnetta talvipyöräilyssä varsinkaan, kun muistaa renkaiden Schwalbeen verrattuna kolminkertaisen hinnan.



Ööh... D'oh. Olihan ne kuitenkin taittuvakylkiset kuten mainostettiin?

----------


## Mohkku

Olivat kyllä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...Edessä pienempi rattaiden kokoero on miellyttävä.



Ja jos eturattaiden eroa pienennetään edelleen, samalla takana rataspakan laajuutta kasvattaen, päädytään lopulta yhden eturattaan toteutukseen: keskikokoinen eturatas ja mahdollisimman laaja rataspakka takana.

Toiseen suuntaan, eturattaiden kokoeroa kasvattamalla ja samalla pienentämällä takana pakan laajuutta, päädytään maantiepyörän perinteisiin välityksiin.

Oletukseni on, että edessä 44/36 käyttäytyy ajossa enemmän kahtena yhden eturattaan toteutuksena:

Edessä 36, takana 11-34 (mäkiä, rentoa soraa, bikepacking)
Edessä 44, takana 11-34 (vauhdikkaampaa soraa, kestopäällystettä)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Omaan ajooni Shimanon uusimmat 48/31 tai 46/30 tuntuvat oudoilta.

----------


## TERU

Kymmenen tai kaksitoista on klassinen ero ja se on hyvä, heh,omissa ajatuksissa kerran olikin, jos vaikka kaksi samankokoista kammissa, ketjulinja säilyisi parhaana mahdollisena koko pakan leveydeltä. Kahdeksan eroa olen kokeillut myös näillä tasangoilla ajoon ja tiivis pakka takana, eikä se huono ollutkaan, paluuta kuitenkin tuohon klassiseen suuntaan ja pieniportainen pakka, ääriolosuhteet ratkaisee, tasaista väliin tuulisia ympäristön tiet.

----------


## JackOja

Uuden Niner -täysjuustograinderin promokuvaa. Itseltäni menee pointti ohi. (linkitetty naamakirjasta, ei ehkä näy)

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tuo lienee tmtb eli ns. tahkomaastopyörä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Rosco

^^ Kova! Mitenköhän tommonen löllyää kovassa sprintissä...

----------


## stenu

> Uuden Niner -täysjuustograinderin promokuvaa. Itseltäni menee pointti ohi. (linkitetty naamakirjasta, ei ehkä näy)



Nykymaastopyörät ovat niin pitkäjoustoisia, loivia ja räädejä, että tollasten perusjuurakkopolkujen ajelu niillä on mennyt tylsäksi. Näin rakennettuun tarverakoon markkinoidaan täysjousto-gg, jotta perusjuurakkopoluilla ajelukin alkaa taas maistumaan. Kunhan droppitankomuoti vähän laantuu, niin laitetaan vielä suora tanko ja lopputulos näyttääkin ihan siltä, miltä perusmaastopyörä näytti kymmenen vuotta sitten. Hesan Kepu-pyöräilyyn tollanen voisi olla ihan hauska laite, vaikka jäykkäperäisen "gg-pyörän" itse ehkäpä ennemmin ottaisin sinnekin. Tai täysjäykän...

Grinduro-tyyppiseen kisailuun toi on varmaan omiaan. Tai sitten vastaava, mutta ilman takajoustoa. Jos Grinduro nousee uudeksi trendilajiksi, vois kuvitella tuon tyyppisille pyörille olla kysyntää paljonkin. Tai jos tuon tyyppisiä pyöriä saadaan kaupaksi paljon, voisi Grinduro-tyyppisille kisoille olla kysyntää paljonkin.

----------


## MRe

^Joo, no markkinat ratkaisee, mutta tässä käy niin kuin täällä jo ennustettiinkin: kohta tulee 160-millisellä joustolla varustettu täpärikraveli 5" renkailla. Kunnes joku "keksii" taas KISS-metodin (Keep It Simple Stupid) ja palataan täysjäykkään minimikomponenteilla. Sen nimi on sitten joku "Woods & Trail"-bike, tjsp.

----------


## juhapoika

Uusimmassa 6/2019 on katsaus ja jonkinlainen arvio keskihintaisista gravel-pyöristä. Mukana Canyonin Grail AL 7.0, Felt Broam 40, Kona Libre AL, Giant Revolt 0, Orbea Terra h-40D, Ridley X-Trail AL 105 HD, Trek Checkpoint ALR5 ja White GX Ltd.
Trek sai ykkössijan, Canyon ja Orbea jaettu kakkossija.
Eniten sai vastinetta rahalle Whitesta. 
Vertailussa korostui ajovakaus ja ajo-ominaisuudet karkeilla pinnoilla.

----------


## JackOja

> Uusimmassa *FILLARI-lehdessä* 6/2019 on...



Lisäsin tarpeellisen.

Mutta muuten näin kielipoliisina minusta on mielenkiintoista, että Fillari on ottanut käyttöön termin "gravelpyörä", noin niinkuin yhteenkirjoitettuna. Käsittääkseni suositeltavampaa olisi tuollaisen vieraskielisen termin yhteudessä käyttää väliviivaa ja esittää termi siis muodossa "gravel -pyörä". Tai vieläkin mielummin parempi olisi ihan kokonaan suomenkielinen ilmaisu "sorapyörä" tai "soratiepyörä" tms. Koska termi "gravel" on kuitenkin käännettävissä eikä uudissanoja tarvitse väkisin keksiä. Eikä painetussa sanassa tarvitsisi käyttää puhe- tai foorumikielisiä ilmaisuja.

Juusto.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Nykymaastopyörät ovat niin pitkäjoustoisia, loivia ja räädejä, että tollasten perusjuurakkopolkujen ajelu niillä on mennyt tylsäksi.



Hyvä analyysi. GCN video iskee aika hyvin tähän rakoon just samasta aiheesta.
https://youtu.be/XC_xFpg_UmA

----------


## eakin

Luin Fillarilehden testin ja pitänee käydä koeajamassa tuo XXL:n tarjouksessa oleva Whiten Pro-versio. Jos tuntuu hyvältä, niin 750€ tuntuu Tiagralla ja hydraulisilla Shimanon levyjarruilla aika edulliselta. Tuota testin Orbeaa kävin ajamassa ja se ei omalle tuntunut.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Gravelissa ei pärjää ilman täysjoustoa.

----------


## Divi

> Gravelissa ei pärjää ilman täysjoustoa.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että tavan kuluttaja ajaa millä haluaa missä haluaa, mutta nuo fillarityypit pitäisi kisoilla pakottaa johonkin muottiin. Ja nimenomaan siten, että jonkun tyyppisellä fillarilla ei pärjää, ei millään "tämä fillari ei ole sallittu"-säädöksillä. Ainakin suurimmaksi osin.



Ajatus on periaatteessa ihan hyvä, mutta eikö onnelmaksi tulisi että gravel-kisoja on niin monelaisia tai siis gravelia niin monenlaista?

Tämä lienee ollut jos ei tässä niin jossain muussa gravel-fillari/-pyöräilyketjussa: https://cyclingtips.com/2019/08/grad...road-surfaces/ - ja siitä vielä puuttuvat ne tunnetut Suomi-gravelin erikoisolosuhteet :Kieli pitkällä: 


PS Mun tässä taannoin esittämä vaatimaton ehdotukseni (jonka saama vastaanotto ei ollut jakamattoman positiivinen tai edes ymmärtäväinen) oli yritys kiertää tämä ongelma - sikäli kuin se mikään ongelma onkaan - siten että avoimesti hyväksyttäisiin että gravel-pyörien "muotteja" on (vähintään) kaksi. Toinen muotti olisi uskollisempi sille ajatukselle että maantiepyörän reviiriä laajennetaan sen maantiepyörämäisyyttä (kokonaan) kadottamatta, toinen olisi vapaampi (vaikka olisikin kenties jo nähtävissä että kehityskulun lopussa meillä olisi pyörä jota ei ennen olisi miksikään muuksi kuin maastopyöräksi kutsuttu).

----------


## tchegge_

Tuohon ajamisen helppouteen nykymaastopyörillä vs gg-pyörät voi kyllä yhtyä. Ei tarvi kuin laskea hiekkatiealamäkiä gg:llä niin vauhdintunne on ihan eri luokkaa kuin täpärillä.

Lähetetty Takapalkilla

----------


## markkut

> Uusimmassa 6/2019 on katsaus ja jonkinlainen arvio keskihintaisista gravel-pyöristä. Mukana Canyonin Grail AL 7.0, Felt Broam 40, Kona Libre AL, Giant Revolt 0, Orbea Terra h-40D, Ridley X-Trail AL 105 HD, Trek Checkpoint ALR5 ja White GX Ltd.



Ridleyn nettisivuilta ei muuten enää tuota X-Trailia löydy. Ei ilmeisesti sitten ollut kovin pitkäikäinen malli. Omasta hiilari-X-trailista olen kyllä ihan tykännyt, mutta eihän se ihan muodin mukainen graveli ole, kun 35 mm gravelking sk alkaa olla rengastilan ylärajoilla. Leppoisa yleispyörä, mutta jostain syystä edellisen alumiinisen Merida CC5:n satulaan hypätessä aina tuntuu, että onpas tämä hauskan tuntuinen uuteen verrattuna.

----------


## Mohkku

> Ehkä ratkaisu tosiaan olisi sama kuin maastoajossa, paljon eri alalajeja? Gravel road, gravel woods, gravel downhill, gravel enduro, gravel dual slalom, GMX jne...



Jos kuitenkin ajatellaan keskimääräistä käyttäjää, joka ajelee gravelilla lenkkejä omaksi ilokseen ja ilahduttaa korkeintaan muita jollain strava- tms. somejutuilla, ei ehkä kannata miettiä koko asiaa. Ainoa kisa, mihin tuo gravel-pyöräilijä osallistuu, on tmt ja säännöt on sen mukaiset. Gravelin henkeä puhtaimmillaan.

----------


## ajelee

> Ridleyn nettisivuilta ei muuten enää tuota X-Trailia löydy. Ei ilmeisesti sitten ollut kovin pitkäikäinen malli. ....



Taitaa olla nykyään Ridley Kanzo A. Tai onko se nyt sitten jatkokehitetty malli, tms.

----------


## eakin

Kävin testailemassa White Gx Pro ja Ltd pyöriä. S-kokokaan ei tuntunut mitenkään pieneltä vaikka mittaa on 184cm, onko nuo jotenkin normaalia suurempia? Jokin tuossa ajoasennossa mätti, varsinkin ala-asennossa hyvin luonnoton ja kurottelua jopa S-koossa. Ja tuossa Pro-mallissa ei ole läpiakseleita, onko tällaisessa pyörässä sillä jotain merkitystä?

Scottin gravel tuntui asennoltaa  paöjon paremmalta suoraan, mutta siinä ei taas rengastilaa ole juurikaan joten jäi kauppaan.

----------


## Padex

^ Whiten Gravelit ovat mitoitukseltaan erikoisia, kuten osuvasti kuvailit. Pisti silmään tuoreen mainoslehden kuva, jossa naiset ajoivat Whiteillä rajussa venytysasennossa yläotteella..Fillarilehden mukaan saa hyvän vastineen rahoilleen ostaja, mutta tarkoittaako tämä sitten pelkästään pyörän osasarjaa? Jos Ane GX Prossa ei olisi pinkkejä yksityiskohtia voisi keski-ikäinen mieskin sitä ehkä harkita?

Gx Pro geometria, S-koko vastaa muiden merkkien L-kokoa?

http://whitebikes.fi/bikes/gx-pro-19/

----------


## paaton

Nyt on lähellä lähteä tilaus ninerin rungosta.

https://r2-bike.com/NINER-Frame-28-R...ck-orange-2019

R2:lla olisi myös kevyempää bsb cyclocross runkoa, mutta tuo taitaa olla jo postmount jarrujen perusteella aika vanha runko. RLT:ssä on myös haarukassa mountit.

Rungon koko vaan vähän arveluttaa. Onko 53 liian pieni 178/83 mitoille? 56 joutuisi laittamaan 17ast stemmin korkean emäputken vuoksi.

----------


## markkut

> Taitaa olla nykyään Ridley Kanzo A. Tai onko se nyt sitten jatkokehitetty malli, tms.



Rengastilaa ja kiinnityspisteitä tarakoille ja pulloille ainakin lisätty. Geometriassakin jotain pientä eroa.

----------


## hitlike

> Kävin testailemassa White Gx Pro ja Ltd pyöriä. S-kokokaan ei tuntunut mitenkään pieneltä vaikka mittaa on 184cm, onko nuo jotenkin normaalia suurempia? Jokin tuossa ajoasennossa mätti, varsinkin ala-asennossa hyvin luonnoton ja kurottelua jopa S-koossa. Ja tuossa Pro-mallissa ei ole läpiakseleita, onko tällaisessa pyörässä sillä jotain merkitystä?
> 
> Scottin gravel tuntui asennoltaa  paöjon paremmalta suoraan, mutta siinä ei taas rengastilaa ole juurikaan joten jäi kauppaan.



Koot noissa taitaa mennä pikemminkin M, L, ja XL johon viittaisi myös senttimitat 53, 55 ja 58. "S"-koko taisi sitten olla vain se naisten väritys. Sikäli harhaanjohtavaa nimeämistä. Stemmi on myös 53:ssa 110mm ja stonga tosi pitkällä reachilla joka pidempää ohjaamoa vähän epänormaaliksi.

----------


## paaton

No nyt on rlt 9 rdo Niner runko tilattu. Vähän vielä närästää gravelleiden slouppi ja jäätävän korkea satulaputki, mutta onneksi misopa on postaillut ahkeraan komean revoltin kuvia. Näyttää tottuvan tuohonkin.

53 oli oikeastaan ainoa vaihtoehto. 56 koossa stacki olisi kasvanut 3senttiä nykyiseen cycloon verrattuna. 130mm/10deg stemmin vaatii varmaan vieläkin.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Vähän vielä närästää gravelleiden slouppi ja jäätävän korkea satulaputki...



Täh? Aikaisemmin sua on närästänyt emäputki.

Itseäkin tuo tarjous vieläkin polttelee. Tosin kun tuo 2020 malli äskettäin esiteltiin alkoikin kiehtoa enempi se. Mutta lähes vuosi pitäisi odottaa ennenku saa tarjoushinnalla.

Enkä mä oikeastaan tarvii kahta grainderia. En mä tarvii kahta grainderia, en tarvii.

----------


## paaton

Varsinkin tuo 2020 nineri olisi just allroaderi. Touringosta metsän kautta cyclocrossiin. Varmaan kohtu ripeän tuntuinen pyörä muutenkin. 

Vanhemman mallin kanssa saa tyytyä 42mm renkaisiin, mutta tuo saa nyt riittää.

----------


## stenu

^ kattelin geota, niin ei ehkä cyclocrossiin kuitenkaan. 75 mm dropilla ja 33-millisillä renkailla alkaa kammet huitelemaan jo vähän tarpeettoman lähellä maanpintaa. Hankaloittaa ainakin off-cambereissa. Mun makuun rakea vois olla myös vähän enemmän ainakin omassa koossani (53) ja sitä pienemmissä. Loivahko 71-asteinen keula ja krossinormaali 45 mm rake tuottaa laiskanpuoleisen ohjaustuntuman, mikä vielä korostuu, jos rengaskokoa kasvattaa yhtään reilummaksi. Joku 47-50 mm rake, niin olisi paljon parempi. Kuiturungoksi nätihkö runko muuten kyllä, kun nykymuodista poiketen ei ole tiputettua chainstayta. Vähän kyllä sitten takaarukkakin pitempi kuin niissä, missä chainstay on tiputettu. Jos vanhemmassa on lyhyempi takahaarukka, niin ottaisin ennemmin sen ja pykälää pienemmän rengastilan.

----------


## paaton

430mm vanhassa ja 435mm uudessa. 

Jännä koettaa millainen ero vanhaan cycloon tulee +5mm pidemmästä chainstaystä ja 7mm matalammasta keskiöstä. 

Muutenhan runko on aika kevyt 2019 mallissakin, mutta haarukka painaa reippaasti. Tosin tuo on aika ymmärrettävää mounttien kanssa. Taisi olla 23kg eteen ja 25kg taakse luvattu kantavuus.

----------


## stenu

Jotkut tuntee ja jotkut ei  :Hymy:  Sama ilmiö täällä todettu esim. runkojen joustavuuksien suhteen. Jotkut ei ole huomaavinaan mitään eroa missään, jollekin toiselle ero on huomattava.

Mulla on Gravan ja Crosshairsin keskiöiden korkeudessa kolmen millin ero ja väittäisin, että senkin tuntee. Rollerissa onkin sitten eroa cycloon jo varmaan sentin verran ja se ero on todellakin huomattava. Crosshairsissa mulla jatkuvassa ajossa kahdet kiekot, gg-/työmatkakiekot 17-piikkisellä rattaalla ja cx-kisakiekot 18-piikkisellä rattaalla. Taka-akseli siirtyy ehkä just sen viisi milliä, kun vaihtaa kiekoista toisiin ja kyllä senkin huomaa. Ero on selvin, kun nostaa keulaa esteitä ylittäessä, mutta kyllä sen ehkä kaarrekäyttäytymisen muuttumisenakin huomaa.

----------


## Plus

Hyvä video GCN:ltä. Saman olen huomannut itsekin, moderni gravel bike ~40mm renkailla on paikallisilla poluilla nopeampi kuin 26er retro MTB. Rengasleveyskin on käytännössä sama jos vertaa 1,95" renkaita kapeilla kehillä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Jotkut tuntee ja jotkut ei  Jotkut ei ole huomaavinaan mitään eroa missään, jollekin toiselle ero on huomattava.



Minä ainakin kuulun tähän en huomaa ero -porukkaan. Ja hyvä niin, sen kun tiedostaa niin sillä säästää rahaa liki kaikissa hankinnoissa.   :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

> Hyvä video GCN:ltä. Saman olen huomannut itsekin, moderni gravel bike ~40mm renkailla on paikallisilla poluilla nopeampi kuin 26er retro MTB. Rengasleveyskin on käytännössä sama jos vertaa 1,95" renkaita kapeilla kehillä.



Sama video oli juuri edellisellä sivulla, mutta tossa oli mielestäni paljon hyviä pointteja. Itse en tykkää kippurasarvisilla ajella, mutta samoista syistä ajelen mieluiten lähimaastoissa xc-pyörillä.

----------


## LJL

Ridemoren faskebuukissa pukkaa ideal-siteen väristä pyörää

----------


## paaton

Jep. Minä törmäsin tuohon uuteen pivottiin viime viikolla pyörää etsiessä. Aiempi pivot oli bh rx:n rungolla. Olisiko tämä uusi nyt pivotin omaa suunnittelua.

----------


## OneTen

Ensisavut otettu Trek Checkpoint ALR 5. Pari viikkoa takana lenkkeilyä erilaisilla alustoilla ja työmatkapyöräilyä päivittäin. 

Toistaiseksi en ole keksinyt kerrassaan mitään valituksen aihetta. Olen NIIN onnellinen etten nuukuuksissani ostanut AL 4 mallia, joka on pykälää halvemmalla rungolla, ahtaammalla rengastilalla ja Tiagra osilla (105 tässä kalliimmassa). Aivan varmasti olisi kompromissit alkaneet harmittaa jossain kohtaa. Olen varma että tässä on pyörää pitkäksi aikaa.

Seuraavaksi sovitetaan airosarvet ja laukkusarja paikalleen ja aletaan piirrellä karttaan viivoja kevättä varten. Reissuun lähdetään heti kun riippumatossa tarkenee nukkua tolkullisen kokoisessa makuupussissa. 

Sen tarkempaa revikkaa en ala kirjoittelemaan, lyhyesti totean että erinomainen ostos.

Yksi juttu kyllä pisti kiukuttamaan. Nimittäin uusimman mallin alr 5 on väriltään British Racing Green. Se on ehdottomasti lempisävyjäni ajoneuvoissa, myös polkupyörissä. Se oli kuitenkin onnistuttu mielestäni pilaamaan suhteellisen täydellisesti ymppääämäälä räikeän turkoosit dekaalit runkoon. En heti edes käsittänyt sen olevan brg,  kun huomio kiinnittyi ihan muuhun. Subjektiivinen homma tietysti ja monen esteettinen silmä voi tykätä. Minun mielestäni: ei jatkoon. Oman pyöräni sain tummanharmaana.

----------


## Huoleton

Ostin GG fillarin. Sattumalta myös Trek Checkpoint ALR 5 niinkuin edellisessä postissa, mutta vanhempi vuosimalli.
Vähän yllärinä samat hiekkatiet mitä maastopyörällä on tullut tahkottua on tällä mukavampia ajaa. Ehkä renkaat pomputtaa vähemmän. Asfaltilla on tietysti erityisen hauskaa verrattuna maasturiin. 
Semmonen lanattu hiekkatie tuntui olevan maksimi mitä noilla 35mm renkailla voi ajella normaalisti. Sitä rankemmalla alustalla tekee jo mieli mennä varovammin.
Tuntuma on samanlainen kun sellaisessa vehkeessä jota aikanaan on kutsuttu retkipyöräksi.
Jos ajaisin hiekkatiekisaa niin varmaan valitsisin sähäkämmän geometrian tai ainakin pienemmän koon. Polkimet käy myös niin lähellä maata ettei uskalla joka mutkaa läpi polkea.
Kokonaisuutena kuitenkin tosi mukava pyöräilypyörä. Voi jäädä maantiepyörä aika vähelle käytölle ensi kaudella.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Oonko ainoa jonka mielestä jousitusratkaisujen ilmestyminen gravel-pyöriin on ihan hyvä innovaatio? Paljon tuntuu vaan kuulevan nurinaa asiasta, että taas on markkinamiehet keksineet uuden rahastuskeinon yms.  :Leveä hymy:  Itse tällä hetkellä ajelen Spessun Sequoialla välillä niin huonokuntoisia raitteja että pienestä joustovarasta ei olisi lainkaan haittaa, mutta toisaalta taas täysverinen MTB-tuntuisi overkillilltä sellaiselle alustalle. Lisäksi samalla lenkillä tulee kuitenkin tehtyä asvalttisiirtymiä ja ajettua myös helpompia sorateitä ja tuntuisi melko höpsöltä lähtä heittämään 80-km asfaltti-soratie-metsäautotie lenkki jollain XC-jäykkäperällä. Tämä siis ihan omaksi ilokseen sora- ja metsäautoteillä seikkailua harrastavan mielipide.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## hitlike

> Oonko ainoa jonka mielestä jousitusratkaisujen ilmestyminen gravel-pyöriin on ihan hyvä innovaatio? Paljon tuntuu vaan kuulevan nurinaa asiasta, että taas on markkinamiehet keksineet uuden rahastuskeinon yms.  Itse tällä hetkellä ajelen Spessun Sequoialla välillä niin huonokuntoisia raitteja että pienestä joustovarasta ei olisi lainkaan haittaa, mutta toisaalta taas täysverinen MTB-tuntuisi overkillilltä sellaiselle alustalle. Lisäksi samalla lenkillä tulee kuitenkin tehtyä asvalttisiirtymiä ja ajettua myös helpompia sorateitä ja tuntuisi melko höpsöltä lähtä heittämään 80-km asfaltti-soratie-metsäautotie lenkki jollain XC-jäykkäperällä. Tämä siis ihan omaksi ilokseen sora- ja metsäautoteillä seikkailua harrastavan mielipide.



Itsellä ainakin kiehtoo aina yksinkertaisuus ja mahdollisimman vähän liikkua osia esim iskunvaimentimia, etuvaihtajia jne. Olen miettinyt sen niin että osia lisätään "pakosta" sitä mukaan kun tarvitsee (ylipäätään vaihteet jos ajo on liian raskasta, etuvaihtajaa jos välityksen ei riitä, etuiskari jos täysjäykkyys ei riitä, eteen/taakse iskarit jos maasto sitä vaatii, ja niin edelleen). Näen tavallaan aina extramekaniikan kompromissina ja kevyin perustein en mitään lisää halua. Joka pyöräilijän filosofia on toki erilainen.

----------


## mehukatti

Mitenköhän Tahko MTB menis gravel grinderilla, jossa 27.5 kiekot ja 2.0" kumit? Mietin jos ens vuonna osallistuis ekaa kertaa. Jos suurin osa on tietä, kärrypolkua ja helppoa polkua, niin tollanen vois olla aika nopee? Tietty Huck Norrikset ja mahdollisesti dropperi pitäis olla.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Itsellä ainakin kiehtoo aina yksinkertaisuus ja mahdollisimman vähän liikkua osia... Näen tavallaan aina extramekaniikan kompromissina ja kevyin perustein en mitään lisää halua...



Olen täsmälleen samanlainen ja sama filosofia koskee muitakin harrastusvälineitä.

----------


## juhapoika

Jaan myös hyvän, yli vuoden kestäneen kokemukseni Trek Checkpoint ALR 5:stä. Olen ajanut sillä sileällä tiellä ja epätasaisilla poluilla. Pääasiassa työmatkapyöränä. Tasapainoinen ja nopeakin pyörä. Uskaltaa pyrähdellä, kun pysähtyy mukavasti nestelevyjarruilla. Jotenkin hyvin mietitty kokonaisuus. Aion tehdä vielä Trekillä pidempiä reissuja. Pitänee hankkia low rider etutelineeksi eteen vielä, minkä hiilikuitukeulan kiinnityspaikat mahdollistavat.

----------


## Mohkku

> Oonko ainoa jonka mielestä jousitusratkaisujen ilmestyminen gravel-pyöriin on ihan hyvä innovaatio? Paljon tuntuu vaan kuulevan nurinaa asiasta, että taas on markkinamiehet keksineet uuden rahastuskeinon yms.  Itse tällä hetkellä ajelen Spessun Sequoialla välillä niin huonokuntoisia raitteja että pienestä joustovarasta ei olisi lainkaan haittaa, mutta toisaalta taas täysverinen MTB-tuntuisi overkillilltä sellaiselle alustalle. Lisäksi samalla lenkillä tulee kuitenkin tehtyä asvalttisiirtymiä ja ajettua myös helpompia sorateitä ja tuntuisi melko höpsöltä lähtä heittämään 80-km asfaltti-soratie-metsäautotie lenkki jollain XC-jäykkäperällä.



Jokainen tietysti hakee oman maun mukaisen kompromissin. Itse ajattelen niin, että välttelen erityisen huonokuntoisia sorateitä. Jos sellainen kuitenkin kohdalle osuu, se sitten ajetaan hiukan hitaammin. Yleensä yleiseen liikenteeseen tarkoitetut soratiet on pyöräilijän näkökulmasta hyväkuntoisia (pyörällä kuopat helpompi kiertää kuin autolla, eikä jousitetullakaan pyörällä kuoppiin mielellään aja) ja yleisin ongelma on lähinnä irtosora. Siihen auttaa rengastus, ei jousitus. Ja kun yleensä (sora +asvaltti) ei jousitusta kaipaa, en myöskään pyörääni jousitusta kaipaa. Maaston puolella poluilla on vähän sama juttu. Helpot polut on ok jousittamattomanakin, teknisemmässä maastossa otan vauhtia reilusti pois.
Pidän gg:ssä hyvästä ajotuntumasta ja veikkaan jousituksen tuota tuntumaa heikentävän. Jos Sequoiaan mahtuu vakiota leveämpää rengasta, kannattaa sitä vaihtoehtoa tutkia. Saahan paksulla renkaalla melkoisen jouston aikaan.

----------


## JackOja

> Mitenköhän Tahko MTB menis gravel grinderilla, jossa 27.5 kiekot ja 2.0" kumit? ..



Varmaan ihan mainiosti. Ajoihan nimim. izmo sen cyclocrossarilla nakkikumeilla taannoin, olikohan 2008?

----------


## Pancho

> Itsellä ainakin kiehtoo aina yksinkertaisuus ja mahdollisimman vähän liikkua osia esim iskunvaimentimia, etuvaihtajia jne. Olen miettinyt sen niin että osia lisätään "pakosta" sitä mukaan kun tarvitsee (ylipäätään vaihteet jos ajo on liian raskasta, etuvaihtajaa jos välityksen ei riitä, etuiskari jos täysjäykkyys ei riitä, eteen/taakse iskarit jos maasto sitä vaatii, ja niin edelleen). Näen tavallaan aina extramekaniikan kompromissina ja kevyin perustein en mitään lisää halua. Joka pyöräilijän filosofia on toki erilainen.



Olen ajatellut pitkän aikaa jo samalla tavalla, mutta ajettuani vaihtelun vuoksi laadukkaalla 2x11 voimansiirrolla gravelia, täytyy todeta, että se oli ehkä jopa hauskempaa ja mukavampaa kuin 11 vaihteella ajaminen. Ja mitä tuohon jousitukseen tulee, niin Topstonea taidettiin jossain jo kritisoida jousituksen ylimääräisestä kitinästä. Mielestäni GT Gradessa asia on ratkaistu paremmin ja jousto tulee runkogeometriasta ja leijuvista seatstay-putkista eikä liikkuvista osista.

----------


## LJL

> Varmaan ihan mainiosti. Ajoihan nimim. izmo sen cyclocrossarilla nakkikumeilla taannoin, olikohan 2008?



Kyllä varmaan 60km voisi ajaa, 120, 180 tai 240km ei välttämättä suositeltavaa kun voi alkaa käsissä tuntua. Riippuu täysin käsistä

----------


## narg

Minä päädyin ostamaan pitkällisen pohdinnan jälkeen samaan talouteen 2x grail CF 8.0 sl 2x voimansiirrolla (toisessa Ultegra ja toisessa GRX). En jaksanut alkaa hifistelemään odottamalla huhtikuuhun asti Cervelo GRX:aa tai tilaamaan titaanipyörää Reillylta ym. 
Canyoneista pelkästään hyviä kokemuksia. Paino ok. Ohjaamot toimivat hyvin, eikä pelot niiden outoudesta ole ainakaan vielä toteutuneet muutaman sadan kilometrin jälkeen. Joustotolppakin suodattaa jotakin pois. Hauska ajaa polkua, soratietä, pururataa ja maantietä. Katsotaan mitä talvi tuo tullessaan. 
Itsellä Hightower jää nyt talviteloille. Katsotaan tarvitseeko kaivaa sitten esille kun pyörätiet ovat kinoksia täynnä...

----------


## tchegge_

> Mitenköhän Tahko MTB menis gravel grinderilla, jossa 27.5 kiekot ja 2.0" kumit?



Viime syksynä ajoin Räyskälässä Poronpolun Vayalla missä tuollainen rengastus, läpi, pääsi, muttei koko matkaa ajamalla, eikä ollut aina kivaakaan.

Lähetetty Takapalkilla

----------


## YocceT

> Canyoneista pelkästään hyviä kokemuksia. Paino ok. Ohjaamot toimivat hyvin, eikä pelot niiden outoudesta ole ainakaan vielä toteutuneet muutaman sadan kilometrin jälkeen.



Tonni takana CF7:lla, eli 105-osasarjaisella. Samat kokemukset. Ohjaamo tuntuu näennäisestä outoudestaan huolimatta ajossa hyvältä. Ja 2x11 voimansiirto on omassa käyttöprofiilissani paikallaan: isompi eturatas maantielle ja nopeille sorateille ja pienempi sitten rouheampaan maastoon.

Näillä kokemuksilla päätyisin samaan valintaan uudelleenkin.

----------


## Shamus

Gravelipyörän vaihto oli edessä kun vanha löysi uuden omistajan... nyt "sielukas" Italialainen oli lähellä sydäntä ja jo kauan kuolattu 3T Exploro päätyi talliin.
Eka lenkki aamulla ja on niissä vaan eroja... 

Kiekot vaihtui 700c Rovalin C38 ja renkaiksi 43mm Gravelkingit. Alkuperäisiin kiekkohin lyödään nastarenkaat alle.
Tanko päivittyi 44cm 3T Superghiaiaan ja uusi pakka on vielä tulossa taakse.

----------


## JackOja

^kerroppa sitten kokemuksia talven mittaan kuinka nuo kahvojen nappiparistot pärjää pakkasella.

----------


## Shamus

Saas nähdä kun oli hieman ideana siirtää kyseiset napit myös täpäristä talveksi fattiin ja kokeilla.
Josko ekaksi tällä muutamia pakkaslenkkejä niin näkee kannattaa fattiin harkita.

----------


## misopa

Uskoisin, että napit kestää ihan hyvin Suomen talven. Läskissä ollut pari talvea tehomittari joka saa virtansa tuollaisesta "nappiparistosta", eikä ainakaan tuossa käytössä ilmennyt minkäänlaisia ongelmia.

----------


## Teemu H

> nyt "sielukas" Italialainen oli lähellä sydäntä ja jo kauan kuolattu 3T Exploro päätyi talliin.



Upea valokuva! Siinä musta ja harmaa synkkyys kilvoittelevat taustan voimakkaan värikylläisyyden ja hehkuvan polkupyörän kanssa. Metafora ja muistutus, Exploron ei ole pakko olla musta  :Cool: 





> Kiekot vaihtui 700c Rovalin C38 ja renkaiksi 43mm Gravelkingit. Alkuperäisiin kiekkohin lyödään nastarenkaat alle.



Onko 27.5 nastarenkaat tulossa vai?

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Kummallista miten alumiini voi ruostua tommoseksi uudessa pyörässä.

----------


## arctic biker

Shamus lähetti semmoisen pyöräkuvan joka lähentelee täydellistä. IMO.

----------


## Rosco

Joo nyt on Shamuksella kokonaisuus kunnossa. Tosi hieno! Varmaan pääsee ihan hyvää kyytiäkin.

----------


## Shamus

> Onko 27.5 nastarenkaat tulossa vai?



Tulee 45NRTH Kahvat koossa 27.5 x 2.1





> Kummallista miten alumiini voi ruostua tommoseksi uudessa pyörässä.



Se on muotia myös Liedon koulun seinässä...

----------


## stenu

> Joo nyt on Shamuksella kokonaisuus kunnossa. Tosi hieno! Varmaan pääsee ihan hyvää kyytiäkin.



Joo hieno kokonaisuus on. Ainoo ikävä puoli on se, että keväällä täytyy vaihtaa vihreämpää alle, jotta istuu maisemaan edelleen  :Hymy: 

Mä olen nyt vaihdellut Gravaan Whiskyä ja originaalihaarukkaa eestaas ja taisi käydä niin, että meni oppirahoiksi kuitukeulakokeilu. Custom-teräshaarukka on vaan niin paljon mukavampi ajossa, että otan sen 400 g painossa takkiin mielummin. Setämiesvauhdeissa mukavampi voi olla jopa nopeampikin. Kynnys vaihtaa gg-pyörä levarilliseksi nousi kokeilun myötä entistä isommaksi. Tai ainakin Gravasta luopuminen ei tule kuulonkaan. Jos jotain joskus, niin tilalle ei varmasti mutta ehkä kaveriksi rapakrossikisoihin ja niille gg-keleille, kun vanteiden kuluminen on kaikkein pahinta.

(Viime viikonlopun *Hell* CX:ssä hävis sinkula-Crosshairsin takavanteesta jarrupintaa tunnin aikana suunnilleen sen verran, mitä sitä on kulunut vuoden gg-ajoissa. Jos olisin ollut viisaampi, olisi ehkä kannattanut vaihtaa jotkut kökömmillä vanteilla olevat kiekot alle. Belgium Plussien sorvaaminen semmosissa olosuhteissa käy pitemmän päälle kalliiksi...)

----------


## JohannesP

3T väritykset ollu hieman laimeita tähän mennessä, mutta nyt on sekin korjattu. Harvoin Panaracerin tummat tanwallitkaan näyttää näin hyvin sopivan kokonaisuuteen. Ei enää pelkästään nopea vaan tyylikäskin.  :Vink:

----------


## LJL

Täällä on yrjis pragmaattisessa talvimoodissa, eli 120tpi Graavilohet laaksossa ja Lupinen SL-A + Rotlicht tuomassa epilepsian iloja vastaantulevalle liikenteelle. Kakkoskiekoilla Ultegra 11-34 (ainut pakka jonka sai Mavicin maastovapaarattaalle) joka tuntuu toimivan nastarenkaiden itkettävän vierintävastuksen kanssa mukavasti. Mekaaninen takajarru jäätyy, täytyy ensihätään vetää paineilmaa kuoreen ja ehkä jotain juosevamman viskositeetin rasvaa perään.. Juu, penkki on tosiaan hassusti kun haen säätöjä notkuvan satulatolpan kanssa, ei tunnelmaa kohota.

----------


## Mohkku

Tällaisella Jagwiren haitarikumilla olen koittanut vähentää takajarrun jäätymisriskiä:

https://www.bikeshop.fi/Jagwire-jarr...auppa/pBR7870/

----------


## LJL

> Tällaisella Jagwiren haitarikumilla olen koittanut vähentää takajarrun jäätymisriskiä:
> 
> https://www.bikeshop.fi/Jagwire-jarr...auppa/pBR7870/



Kiitti, paaton vinkkasi myös hienon "rasvanipan" talvipyöräilyketjussa. Asetoni & Asetonissa oltiin kyllä siinä oikeassa, että Exploro on suunniteltu hydraulisille jarruille, koska talvella tuo alas vievä kaapeli/kuori ei vain yksinkertaisesti toimi.

Koska runko on IS-mountille, ja jos haluaa Shimanossa pysytellä, pitäisi ilmeisestikin ostaa erikseen hydrauliset (Di2?) kahvat ja parittaa ne XT- tai XTR-jarrusatuloiden kanssa.. Pitäisi nettihuhujen mukaan toimia yhteen, mene ja tiedä. Kallis projekti siitä joka tapauksessa tulee, voi Savitaipaleen savisimmat sysi-savet

----------


## paaton

> Kiitti, paaton vinkkasi myös hienon "rasvanipan" talvipyöräilyketjussa. Asetoni & Asetonissa oltiin kyllä siinä oikeassa, että Exploro on suunniteltu hydraulisille jarruille, koska talvella tuo alas vievä kaapeli/kuori ei vain yksinkertaisesti toimi.
> 
> Koska runko on IS-mountille, ja jos haluaa Shimanossa pysytellä, pitäisi ilmeisestikin ostaa erikseen hydrauliset (Di2?) kahvat ja parittaa ne XT- tai XTR-jarrusatuloiden kanssa.. Pitäisi nettihuhujen mukaan toimia yhteen, mene ja tiedä. Kallis projekti siitä joka tapauksessa tulee, voi Savitaipaleen savisimmat sysi-savet



Ei välttämättä. Ja mä voin ostaa ne spyret pois  :Hymy: 

https://www.merlincycles.com/shimano...nt-103562.html

----------


## LJL

> Ei välttämättä. Ja mä voin ostaa ne spyret pois 
> 
> https://www.merlincycles.com/shimano...nt-103562.html



Taivas varrrrjele mitä sieltä tulee  :Leveä hymy:  Joo katsotaan, mä just päivitän maasturia niin ei pysty heti painamaan tilausnappia. Mutta hienoa että noita teoriassa on, en ole etsinnöistä huolimatta aiemmin löytänyt

EDIT: Ei kyllä ihme etten löytänyt, noihan ei oo ultegraa eikä mitään muutakaan ”virallista” sarjaa (wtf)

----------


## K.Kuronen

Jos märkään, syksyiseen kuraan pitäisi nyt jarrut valita, niin en ottaisi Spyrejä: jumittavat imettyään sisäänsä hiekkaa ja kuravelliä, jäätyvät talven tullen, eivätkä ole helposti huoltopurettavissa.

----------


## paaton

Nuo on niitä vanhempia shimanon hydr kahvoja. Muistaakseni alussa niitä ei paritettu mallisarjojen mukaan. Taisivat olla ultegran ja duran pyörissä mukana.

----------


## paaton

> Jos märkään, syksyiseen kuraan pitäisi nyt jarrut valita, niin en ottaisi Spyrejä: jumittavat imettyään sisäänsä hiekkaa ja kuravelliä, jäätyvät talven tullen, eivätkä ole helposti huoltopurettavissa.



Ai jarrutkin jumivat? Eivät siis pelkät vaijerit? BB7 toimii talvella paremmin?

----------


## hsa

> Jos märkään, syksyiseen kuraan pitäisi nyt jarrut valita, niin en ottaisi Spyrejä: jumittavat imettyään sisäänsä hiekkaa ja kuravelliä, jäätyvät talven tullen, eivätkä ole helposti huoltopurettavissa.



Jep. Sitten ne Spyren mäntien säätöruuvit jumittuu ja se 3mm kuusiokolokanta rusahtaa pyöreäksi, vaikka käyttää WD40 liukasteena.
Onneksi B-Dllä oli Rivalin kahva/jarrusetti taakse n. 150e ja Crc eteen n. 80e.

----------


## LJL

> Ai jarrutkin jumivat? Eivät siis pelkät vaijerit? BB7 toimii talvella paremmin?



Kyllä, tänä aamuna Keilaniemen kohdalla takajarru "hirtti kiinni" ja piti kädellä vetää auki. En sen jälkeen enää koskenutkaan takajarruun. Edelliset 4 vai 5 talvea BB7:lla eikä mitään vastaavaa ongelmaa ikinä.

Katsoin että Bike24:ssä Ultegran Di2 etu- ja takavaihtaja + tuo jarru/kahvasetti posteineen sopivasti pedon luku 666€. Tekee alustavasti mieli soittaa mandoliinilla lumi teki enkelin eteiseen

----------


## paaton

> Kyllä, tänä aamuna Keilaniemen kohdalla takajarru "hirtti kiinni" ja piti kädellä vetää auki. En sen jälkeen enää koskenutkaan takajarruun. Edelliset 4 vai 5 talvea BB7:lla eikä mitään vastaavaa ongelmaa ikinä.
> 
> Katsoin että Bike24:ssä Ultegran Di2 etu- ja takavaihtaja + tuo jarru/kahvasetti posteineen sopivasti pedon luku 666€. Tekee alustavasti mieli soittaa mandoliinilla lumi teki enkelin eteiseen



No tuo oli mukava tieto. Siis aina on hauskaa, kun muilla ei ole hauskaa  :Hymy: 

Olin jo tilaamassa flatmount spyrejä bb7:n tilalle, mutta jos ne toimivat noin huonosti, niin laitanpa vaan avidit adaptereilla kiinni. Minullakaan ei ole ollut seiskoissa mitään häiriöitä talvella, kunhan vaan saa tuon takavaijerin mutkan jäätymisen kuriin, joka siis kyllä hoituu tuolla vaijerin väliin asennattavalla nipalla.

Di2 tarvitset muuten paljon muutakin sälää kuin vaan pelkät vaihtajat ja kahvat.

----------


## LJL

> Di2 tarvitset muuten paljon muutakin sälää kuin vaan pelkät vaihtajat ja kahvat.



Vojjj bergeleen bergeleen bergele  :Irvistys: 

Mitä kaikkea..?

----------


## misopa

^ Akun, laturin, nipun kaapeleita, junction boxin ja vielä sellaisen boxin mikä yhdistää nuo kaikki kaapelit toisiinsa rungon sisällä. Optioksi jää vielä erillinen bt-palikka, jonka avulla voi säädöt yms. tehdä mobiililaitteella, sekä tapauksesta riippuen ohjata Wahoon tai Garminin ajotietokonetta.

Päivittelin Revoltin 1x11 sähköihin, niin oli vielä tuoreessa muistissa  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> ^ Akun, laturin, nipun kaapeleita, junction boxin ja vielä sellaisen boxin mikä yhdistää nuo kaikki kaapelit toisiinsa rungon sisällä.



Aion lähettää harrastukselle irtisanomisilmoituksen. Irtisanomisaika, jonka jälkeen harrastus lakkaa olemasta harrastus, on 1kk.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> No tuo oli mukava tieto. Siis aina on hauskaa, kun muilla ei ole hauskaa 
> 
> Olin jo tilaamassa flatmount spyrejä bb7:n tilalle, mutta jos ne toimivat noin huonosti, niin laitanpa vaan avidit adaptereilla kiinni. Minullakaan ei ole ollut seiskoissa mitään häiriöitä talvella, kunhan vaan saa tuon takavaijerin mutkan jäätymisen kuriin, joka siis kyllä hoituu tuolla vaijerin väliin asennattavalla nipalla.
> 
> Di2 tarvitset muuten paljon muutakin sälää kuin vaan pelkät vaihtajat ja kahvat.



Siistissä ajossa Spyret toimivat kyllä, mutta rypemisessä oman havaintoni mukaan eivät. Viimeinen niitti tuli 7.11.2018, jonka jälkeen Spyret ovat huollon jälkeen palvellet ainoastaan työmatkakäytössä.

----------


## JackOja

> Aion lähettää harrastukselle irtisanomisilmoituksen. Irtisanomisaika, jonka jälkeen harrastus lakkaa olemasta harrastus, on 1kk.



Laita Sramin sähköt niin riittää kahvat ja vaihtajat. Niinku Shamuksella, olisitte shamiksia.

----------


## hphuhtin

Ärg, juuri kun olin ajatellut suolauksen takia siirtyä teräksestä jälkikasvun alumiini-gg:hen, johon olin ”päivittänyt” tietty Spyret.

----------


## LJL

> Laita Sramin sähköt niin riittää kahvat ja vaihtajat. Niinku Shamuksella, olisitte shamiksia.



Ehkä lakkaan olemasta shimaani ja ryhdyn shamaaniksi. Tätä on pakko harkita koska Shimpan systeemi on nokkahuilusta, toisaalta uudet Shimanon 2x kammet ostin just. On tämä.

----------


## JackOja

> ...toisaalta uudet Shimanon 2x kammet ostin just. On tämä.



Sa voi pita se kampi. Tasta osta srami setti: https://www.bike-components.de/en/SR...oupset-p68733/

----------


## paaton

Tai sitten vaan ostat bb7 50e hinnalla bc:stä, vaihdat ne varttiin ja ajelet loskassa naama virneessä.

----------


## LJL

> Sa voi pita se kampi.



Ma ei haluta etta voimansiirto-ösasto näytta joltakin römanileirin vessalta

----------


## JohannesP

Voiko se näyttää yhtään enempää noiden Mavicin kiekkojen kanssa? Sais kurittaa sitä kuka mavicin desing-osastolla keksi yhdistää keltaista ja punaista ja tuoda noi vielä markkinoille. Todistetusti ainakin yksi pari mennyt kaupaksi eikä ole edes repiny teippejä.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## LJL

> Voiko se näyttää yhtään enempää noiden Mavicin kiekkojen kanssa? Sais kurittaa sitä kuka mavicin desing-osastolla keksi yhdistää keltaista ja punaista ja tuoda noi vielä markkinoille. Todistetusti ainakin yksi pari mennyt kaupaksi eikä ole edes repiny teippejä.



Heh, ei noita oo tuotu koskaan markkinoille, vaan edelliseen punamaasturiin vaihdoin itse teipit  :Vink:  Kuritushuonetta siis minulle. Hyvä tietysti jos teippaus aikanaan onnistui niin hyvin, että sekoittuu aitoon... Mulla ei just nyt oo muita talvikiekkoja joten näillä mennään toistaiseksi, oikeastaan aika hyvä kohtalo noille tulla raiskatuksi suolalla  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja edelliseen teemaan, en helkkari sotke eri valmistajien komponentteja voimansiirrossa. Putkiosissa en ole ollut niin tarkka (Stenun verenpaineen nousua pahoitellen)

----------


## Teemu H

Minäkin haluan sähkövaihteet! Voinko ostaa Srampulan pelkän oikean kahvan ja takavaihtajan, onko muka niin helppoa  :Sekaisin:   :Nolous: 
-edit: ei, 12-pakka ja ketju pitää hankkia varmaankin samalla --> myös xd-vapaaratas.
-editedit: hetkonen, mullahan on läskipyörässäkin 11-50 12-pakka shimanon vaparilla, ei niitä tarvitse ostaa (paitsi ovat painavia p*skoja)

----------


## Shamus

Tarvii molemmat kahvat... vasemmasta kevyemmälle ja oikeasta raskaammalle.

----------


## Teemu H

^No niin, juuri kun olen tuota mekaanista SRAM-tyyliä oppinut käyttämään, taidan skipata idean  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Se mekaaninen levari on kyllä kurja ylös päin nousevan vaijerin kanssa. Lämpöisessä se vesi tulee onneksi helposti pois kun vaan nostaa pyörän pystyyn. 

Itse virittelin monenlaisia kumiletkusuojia, mutta ei ne aukottomia ollut mikään. Mutta tuo haitarikumi rasvalla täytettynä on paras.   :Hymy:

----------


## Kalle H

Pitää nyt taas tulla kertaalleen toteamaan, että mulla on Spyret toimineet kyllä yllättävän hyvin. Kolmen talven aikana on ehkä tullut 1-2 kertaa per talvi sellainen tilanne, että jarruja on joutunut sulattelemaan tai muuten murehtimaan.

Muuten noille on piisannut huolloksi jarrupalojen vaihdot (alle 10€ koko kierros) sekä pari kertaa palojen elinkaaren aikana olen säätänyt paloja lähemmäksi kuusiokololla. Kuoret ja vaijerit olen vaihtanut kai kerran 15tkm aikana ja perusteellisen yleispuhdistuksen/-öjyämisen teen pari kertaa vuodessa.

Fillarina Konan Private Jake, jossa vaijerit tulee yläkautta. Itse pidän näitä siis oikein hyvinä. Mutta kyllä seuraavaan fillariin tulee kuitenkin hydrauliset, ne on kuitenkin paljon herkemmät ja vielä tunnokkaammat käyttää.

----------


## paaton

Olisikohan satula paremmin loskaltakin suojassa yläpuolella? Vaijerin toiminnan kannalta paikka on tietystikkin pätevämpi.

----------


## LJL

> Olisikohan satula paremmin loskaltakin suojassa yläpuolella? Vaijerin toiminnan kannalta paikka on tietystikkin pätevämpi.



Jo ajatuksen tasolla toi sijoittelu on 100x parempi Spyreille kuin chainstay-kiinnitys ja vaijeri siitä alas sisään.

Oon selvitellyt asioita ja Ultegra mekaaninen hyraulisilla jarruilla (juu, niitäkin on ref ST-RF685 STI + BR-RS785 post mount) voisi olla alle 500€, Ultegra Di2 olisi noin 1000€ keikka ja Sram eTap karkeasti 1500€, ehkä enemmän koska menisi kaksi pakkaa uusiksi. Mitä pidempään olen harrastanut, sitä vähemmän olen innoissani mistään (rungon sisällä) kulkevista kaapeleista. Toisaalta Di2 ”halpuus” voi kostautua siinä, etten saa itse toimimaan koska X, ja olen taas epätoivoisena Asetoni & Asetonin tiskillä. 

On tämä perbereiden kevät ollut tämäkin päivä, joka alkoi jäätyneellä takajarrulla.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

LJL:n seikkailuille propsit, vaikka vähän itkettää niin myös vähän naurattaa.

BB7 road mekaanisena settinä paritettu SRAMin force- ja nyttemmin apex-sarjaan täyspitkillä ulkoisilla vaijerinkuorilla, ja ei ole tarvinnut ikinä tehdä mitään voimansiirto/jarru-related korjauksia pyörälle. Jarrupaloja tarttee muutaman kuukauden välein säädellä lähemmäs levyä. Runko vaihtui nyt niin saa nähdä heitteleekö shaibaa eri kohtiin kuin ennen.

----------


## Huoleton

Lähdin tässä gravelissa nykymuodin mukasesti 2x vaihdesysteemiin. Pyörä tuli 50/34 11-34 ratastuksella.
En nyt ainakaan vielä ole kokenut mitään valaistumista 2x eduista. Tuolla pakalla 50/34 tuntuu ylimitoitetulta hiekkatiekäyttöön. Hissuksiin jyrkkiä mäkiä ajellessa pienempi pikkuratas olisi parempi ja 50/11 on selvästi ylimitoitettu mun ajoon. Simanon GRX kammissa näyttääkin olevan pienemmät rattaat. Näillä rattailla vauhti on turhan usein just siinä missä pitää vaihtaa eturatasta.
2x systeemissä myös ketju on löysemmällä just hiljasessa vauhdissa, jolloin tiekin todennäkösesti töyssysempää. 1x on käytännössä toisinpäin.
Täytyy vielä kerätä kokemusta ennen lopullista tuomiota. Ehkä olen vaan vanha 1x jäärä.
Sillain noi näyttää kehittyneen että tuossa on oikeasti 2x11 vaihdetta joita voi käyttää ilman turhia rohinoita tai kilinöitä. Siis ainakin vielä kun systeemi on uudehko ja säädössä.

----------


## paaton

50t eturatas on tosiaan suurimmalle osalle täysin overkill gravelliin. Täytyy olla jokin syy, miksi tuollaisen haluaa pyöräänsä. Kevään kovavauhtiset porukkalenkit ovat yksi.

Ei siinä 2x systeemissä ole mitään järkeä, jos pitkiä välityksiä ei tarvitse.

----------


## SotkuPekka

Tiheämmällä takapakalla saa kadenssin osumaan paremmin, alamäkiin saa mukavammin vauhtia ja takapakkaa saa kulutettua tasaisemmin.

----------


## Mohkku

Kannattaa miettiä, josko vaihtaisi 50/34 tilalle 36/46. Ainakin minun mielestäni se toimii gravelissa hienosti. 

Pakan vaihtaminen taakse saattaa vaatia jo takavaihtajankin vaihdon. Tämä siis tulee mietintään, jos ykkösvaihde 36/34 on liian pitkä. Riippuu tietysti vaihteiden lukumäärästä, millainen pakka on saatavilla, mutta kymmenlehtinen 12-36 toimii minulla hyvin tuon 36/46 parina. 46/12 riittää kaikkiin mahdollisiin tilanteisiin ja 36/36 on myös pahinta maastoajoa lukuunottamatta hyvä eli välitysalue on aika laaja. Usein käytetään 11-36 pakkaa, mutta pilkunviilaajat saavat 12-36:lla tiheämmät portaat.

Takajarrun sijoituskeskusteluun kommentti, että kolmion päälle sijoitettu mekaaninen jarru on tosiaan periaatteessa hyvä. Tavaratelineen asennusta se kuitenkin saattaa vaikeuttaa tai ainakin vaatia tietyn tyyppisen telineen, jos rungon muotoilussa tätä ei ole huomioitu. Toki sopiviakin telineitä on saatavilla, vaikka valikoima onkin rajallinen. Itse en kuitenkaan haluaisi pyörääni telinettä, joka L-kappaleella koukkaa jarrun ulkopuolelle.

----------


## LJL

> LJL:n seikkailuille propsit, vaikka vähän itkettää niin myös vähän naurattaa.



Kiitos  :Irvistys:  Saaga jatkui/päättyi siten, että yön yli nukuttuani tilasin paattoman linkkaaman Di2 M785-setin ja sovin Asetoni & Asetonin kanssa, että hoitavat tarvittavien muiden komponenttien hommauksen ja asennuksen. Oli heille oikeinkin ok.

Ns. sisäisen varmuuden asiaan sain kun ajoin taas tänään pelkällä etujarrulla töihin ja pelkäsin kuolemaa.

----------


## LJL

Helkkarin kalliiksi tuli taas tämäkin foorumilla notkuminen. Jälleen kerran.

----------


## Shamus

Alle 1€ / gr kevennystä... eli halpaa.

----------


## JohannesP

Kunhan ei käy näin:




No on näitä sattunut isommillekkin valmistajille (DA9000). Sramin pakat ei ole muutenkaan hiljaisimmasta päästä niin tuskin paljoa enempää lisääntyy melu. Keveyteensä nähden kohtuuhintaista kuitenkin.

----------


## Shamus

Nooo aina noita sattuu ja löytää netistä.
Saa kattoa... paino ei ollut ensisijainen juttu vaan sopivat rataskoot.

----------


## huotah

> Alle 1€ / gr kevennystä... eli halpaa.



Hyvä kevennys. Mikäs tuo Rotorin pakka on? 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## kurvaaja

> Lähdin tässä gravelissa nykymuodin mukasesti 2x vaihdesysteemiin. Pyörä tuli 50/34 11-34 ratastuksella.
> En nyt ainakaan vielä ole kokenut mitään valaistumista 2x eduista. Tuolla pakalla 50/34 tuntuu ylimitoitetulta hiekkatiekäyttöön. Hissuksiin jyrkkiä mäkiä ajellessa pienempi pikkuratas olisi parempi ja 50/11 on selvästi ylimitoitettu mun ajoon. Simanon GRX kammissa näyttääkin olevan pienemmät rattaat. Näillä rattailla vauhti on turhan usein just siinä missä pitää vaihtaa eturatasta.
> 2x systeemissä myös ketju on löysemmällä just hiljasessa vauhdissa, jolloin tiekin todennäkösesti töyssysempää. 1x on käytännössä toisinpäin.
> Täytyy vielä kerätä kokemusta ennen lopullista tuomiota. Ehkä olen vaan vanha 1x jäärä.
> Sillain noi näyttää kehittyneen että tuossa on oikeasti 2x11 vaihdetta joita voi käyttää ilman turhia rohinoita tai kilinöitä. Siis ainakin vielä kun systeemi on uudehko ja säädössä.



Trek Checkpoint ALR5 itselläkin yksi varteenotettava vaihtoehto uudeksi ympärivuotiseksi käyttöpyöräksi. Harmi, että tuota ei saa 1x voimansiirrolla. Samanhintainen Crockett 5 olisi 1x voimansiirrolla. Crockett suuniteltu ilmeisesti enemmän cyclocross kisoja silmällä pitäen ja Checkpoint "loivapiirteisempään" ajoon. Crockettiin ei taida mennä yli 40mm renkaat? (Checkpoint 45mm)

----------


## paaton

> Trek Checkpoint ALR5 itselläkin yksi varteenotettava vaihtoehto uudeksi ympärivuotiseksi käyttöpyöräksi. Harmi, että tuota ei saa 1x voimansiirrolla. Samanhintainen Crockett 5 olisi 1x voimansiirrolla. Crockett suuniteltu ilmeisesti enemmän cyclocross kisoja silmällä pitäen ja Checkpoint "loivapiirteisempään" ajoon. Crockettiin ei taida mennä yli 40mm renkaat? (Checkpoint 45mm)



Jos uusi malli ei ole huonontunut, niin ero ei ole iso. Crocketissa on tosi hyvö geo, muistaakseni 5mm matalampi emäputki. Suurin ero tulee minusta laukkujen kiinnikkeissä, joita checkpointista löytyy edestä ja takaa. Crocketissa on myöskin piilokiinnikkeet lokareille.
40mm ramblerit menevät lokareiden kanssa, eli ihan kohtuullinen rengastila tuossa on.

Eli kannattaa miettiä käyttötarkoitusta. Uusi crocketin alu runko on tosi hienon näköinen.

----------


## Huoleton

Crockett tulee 40 11-32 välityksillä eli siihen verrattuna tuo 50/34 11-34 on selvästi parempi. Crocketiin voi tietty vaihtaa takapakan  ja checkpointtiin voi vaihtaa kammet. Crocketin takavaihtaja on myös max 36T eli se vaihtuis todennäkösesti myös. Ehkä myös takanapa että saisi 10-piikkisen rattaan.
Semmonen mukava välitys vois olla 40 10-42 tai 32/46 11-34. 30/46 GRX kampi maksaa satasen eli sen takia turha pidempää valitella. Olisivat kyllä voineet jo tehtaalla laittaa moisen pyörään kiinni.

----------


## paaton

Checkpointtihan on just oikeilla välityksellä siihen tarkoitukseen mihin se on suunniteltu. Nopea reissupyörä, johon voi latoa tarvittaessa kamaa kyytiin kunnolla. Sitten taas kun laukut nakkaa pois, niin voi vaihtaa isolle rattaalle ja pyörä kulkee.

Niin ja crocketti on cyclocrossari, eli välitykset on just oikein siihenkin.

Ehkäpä trekillä on vielä erikseen jokin TMT malli, johon ei tarvitsisi muutella välityksiä?

----------


## Silakka

Mitä suosituksia tehomittariksi gg-pyörään, tarkemmin 3T Exploro? 

Kampina tällä hetkellä Sram Force 1 ja olin alunperin kaavaillut Power2Max NGeco Road SRAM, mutta asiakaspalvelu kuittasi ettei tuo mahdu pyörimään. Myöskään SRM Rotor 3D+ ei kuulemma sovi tuohon. Ilmeisesti Quarqia on ainakin jollakin käytössä vai pitäiskö odotella SRM X polkimia?

----------


## Pumafi

> Mitä suosituksia tehomittariksi gg-pyörään, tarkemmin 3T Exploro? 
> 
> Kampina tällä hetkellä Sram Force 1 ja olin alunperin kaavaillut Power2Max NGeco Road SRAM, mutta asiakaspalvelu kuittasi ettei tuo mahdu pyörimään. Myöskään SRM Rotor 3D+ ei kuulemma sovi tuohon. Ilmeisesti Quarqia on ainakin jollakin käytössä vai pitäiskö odotella SRM X polkimia?



Mulla on käytössä Open U.P.:ssa Quarq Dzero tehomittauksessa. Hyvin toimii ja ei valittamista. Suosittelen.

----------


## paaton

No quarq tietenkin, jos power2max ei käy. Saat samalla kevyemmän setinkin kuitukammilla, jotka tuo pyörä tietystikkin vaatii. Minulla on cyclossa vanhemman mallinen kuituinen quarq ja olen kyllä laatuun enemmän kuin tyytyväinen.

Ei kai rospuuttoajan pyörään ole mitään järkeä odotella poljinvaihtoehtoja, kun spiderista mittaavaa on tarjolla.

----------


## Taneli79

> Mitenköhän Tahko MTB menis gravel grinderilla, jossa 27.5 kiekot ja 2.0" kumit? Mietin jos ens vuonna osallistuis ekaa kertaa. Jos suurin osa on tietä, kärrypolkua ja helppoa polkua, niin tollanen vois olla aika nopee? Tietty Huck Norrikset ja mahdollisesti dropperi pitäis olla.



Testasin viime elokuussa, miten Jyväskylässä ajettava Tähtisadeajot-reitti taittuu oheisella gg-monsterilla kevyeen xc-jäykkäperään verrattuna. Ts-reittihän on vauhdikas, sorateitä on suhteellisen paljon ja polkupätkät riittävän helppoja täysjäykälle droppitankopyörälle. Ylä- ja alapeltiä on reilusti. Ajoin pari kierrosta jäykkäperällä ja viikon päästä pari kierrosta monsterilla 27,5 x 2,2” Race Kingeillä. Soratiepätkät vedin rauhallisesti pk-sykkeillä, polulla yritin pitää yllä reipasta vauhtia.


Neljän kierroksen (á 27km) sykekeskiarvot olivat muutaman lyönnin päässä toisistaan, olosuhteet polulla olivat about samanlaiset eri kertojen välillä. Hitaimman (2. kierros monsterilla) ja nopeimman (1. kierros jäykkäperällä) kierroksen ero oli vain 1,5min. Soratiepyörällä en tosin olisi voinut ajaa yhtään kovempaa polulla. Koko ajan piti olla todella tarkkana ajolinjan kanssa, jarrutettava ja kiihdytettävä, nostettava keulaa ja perää, siirrettävä painoa, jumpattava ja painittava. Jäykkäperällä pystyin ajamaan kovempaa päin esteitä ja avaamaan jarrut alamäessä, vauhtia olisi voinut vielä selvästi kiristää. Soratiesiirtymillä monsteri olisi luonnollisesti vienyt voiton, mutta melko hyvin jäykkäperäkin liikkuu tt-asennossa.


Itse kisan ajoin jäykkäperällä ja haaveilin polulla täysjoustojen perässä roikkuessani xc-täpäristä  :Hymy:  Monsteri on omimmillaan karkealla soralla, möykkyisillä ja kuoppaisilla tukki- ja mökkiteillä sekä suhteellisen sileillä poluilla. Ja tietenkin talvella ISP:t alla!

----------


## Taneli79

> Helkkarin kalliiksi tuli taas tämäkin foorumilla notkuminen. Jälleen kerran.



Äläppä mitä, mulla oli joskus kanssa tuo jäätymisongelma mekaanisten levareiden kanssa, ja kun en sitä haitarikumi-paineilma-kemikaali -virityksillä onnistunut ratkaisemaan, ostin kokonaan uuden pyörän  :Hymy:  No, olihan siihen pari muutakin syytä, mutta kalliiksi tuli!

----------


## LJL

> Äläppä mitä, mulla oli joskus kanssa tuo jäätymisongelma mekaanisten levareiden kanssa, ja kun en sitä haitarikumi-paineilma-kemikaali -virityksillä onnistunut ratkaisemaan, ostin kokonaan uuden pyörän  No, olihan siihen pari muutakin syytä, mutta kalliiksi tuli!



Heh, niinpä niin  :Hymy:  Ei tässä enää ole mitään järkeä muutenkaan, niin turhaa edes laskea. Mutta töihin on päästävä ja (molempien) jarrujen olisi hyvä toimia, ettei vaikka kuole.

----------


## stenu

> Saaga jatkui siten, että yön yli nukuttuani tilasin Di2 M785-setin.



No niin sitten jäädään vaan jännityksellä odottamaan, että millaisia juonenkäänteitä seuraa LJL:n digiloikasta  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> No niin sitten jäädään vaan jännityksellä odottamaan, että millaisia juonenkäänteitä seuraa LJL:n digiloikasta



Veikkaan että karmaisewa. Ensin digiloikka, sitten Kiky, lopuksi ihan perinteinen yleislakko..

Huomasin heti ensitöikseen että tilasin vanhanmallisen etuvaihtajan kun samaan hintaan olisi saanut myös uutta mallia Bike24:stä. Hele...

----------


## PekkaO

Kuka tykkää lukea testejä, lataamalla Gran Fondo Cycling Magazine -appin voi ladata kyseisen lehden. Siinä on testattuna 14 gravel-pyörää. Lehti löytyy englanniksi ja saksaksi (orkkis), joten voi valita maun mukaan. Lukiessa meni eilinen myöhäisilta mukavasti.

----------


## YocceT

> No niin sitten jäädään vaan jännityksellä odottamaan, että millaisia juonenkäänteitä seuraa LJL:n digiloikasta



Popparit laitoin jo tulille.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Kuka tykkää lukea testejä, lataamalla Gran Fondo Cycling Magazine -appin voi ladata kyseisen lehden. Siinä on testattuna 14 gravel-pyörää. Lehti löytyy englanniksi ja saksaksi (orkkis), joten voi valita maun mukaan. Lukiessa meni eilinen myöhäisilta mukavasti.



Kiitos vinkistä! Gravel kuume sen verran korkeissa lukemissa. ROSEn Backroad rupesi kiinnostamaan kovasti! En ollut Rosen graveleita huomannutkaan ennen. Hyvänoloinen paketti Force 1x11 voimansiirrolla ja mikä myös tärkeää niin makean näköinen omasta mielestäni (esim. Canyon CF Grail turhan erikoinen omaan makuun. Canyon AL versio kyllä polttelisi hinnan puolesta, mutta ei saatavilla tällä hetkellä). Menisi kyllä yli alkuperäisen budjetin, mutta niinhän nämä aina. Kannattaako Rosesta maksaa 600€ enemmeän vs. Trek Checkpoint ALR5 ?

----------


## Shamus

45NRTH 27.5x2.1 Kahva oli liian ahdas omaan makuun Explöröön... Otti sivukarvat liki runkoon kiinni alkuperäis vanteella.
Ei jatkoon...

----------


## Teemu H

^Harmillista. Et sattunut kuvia ottamaan tai mittaamaan todellista renkaan leveyttä?

54 mm tai 2.1 tuumaa taitaa olla Exploron virallinen max-rengas 27.5-vanteella.

----------


## Huoleton

Kysymys joka ei koske suoraa fillarisuosituksia mutta gravel-välineistöä kuitenkin:
Kun gravelpyörällä laskee gravelalamäkeen niin takarengas tuntuu levottomalta. Vähän niinkun kumi olisi tyhjä. Pari kertaa tullut tarkastettua onko paineet tallella mäen jälkeen.
Asfaltilla en ole samaa huomannut, pelkästään hiekkateillä ja "kovassa" vauhdissa. Flexaakohan kiekko vai rengas vai runko vai kuuluuko vaan asiaan?
Rengas on riddler 45mm, paine takana 36psi/2.5bar. Vanteen sisäleveys taitaa olla 18mm.

----------


## LJL

> 45NRTH 27.5x2.1 Kahva oli liian ahdas omaan makuun Explöröön... Otti sivukarvat liki runkoon kiinni alkuperäis vanteella.
> Ei jatkoon...



Entä jos ajelee karvat? Nehän on ainakin Grav-Salvador-Daleissa aika pitkät

----------


## Dr.J

> 45NRTH 27.5x2.1 Kahva oli liian ahdas omaan makuun Explöröön... Otti sivukarvat liki runkoon kiinni alkuperäis vanteella.
> Ei jatkoon...



Sopiiko kysyä miten ahdas, ja mikä oli vanteen sisäleveys. Olin näet juuri tilaamaisillani nuo omaan Explorooni.

----------


## hitlike

Onko kellään kokemuksia Maxxiksen Ramblerista yleis-grävelointi-renkaana kotimaan teillä? Aikalailla muhkuin kumi mikä omaan fillariin vielä menee ja kuvio vaikuttaisi äkkiseltään aina fiksulta "jokapaikanhöylältä".

----------


## kaakku

Hemmetin hyvät renkaat. Mulla on 40 milliset 120 tpi -versiona ja oon tykänny, ainoo vika on etteivät oo tanwall.

----------


## paaton

Mulla on 60tpi versiot ja tykkään kyllä sekalaisessa ajossa noista. Eivät sorra asfaltilla kantatessa, kuten normi krossi renkaat ja kulkevat matalien nappuloiden vuoksi pirullisen kovaa. Eli minusta tuo 60tpi versiokin on nopea. Vähän se on kokokumisen tuntuinen, mutta tuohon fiilikseen tottuu äkkiä. Yhtään rengasrikkoa ei ole tullut noilla. Kyljet tuntuvat kestävän oikein hienosti. 

Laadukkaat renkaat. Nousevat aina laakista hyllylle tubeleksina, eli kyljet eivät veny ja vanu käytössä.

----------


## Shamus

> Sopiiko kysyä miten ahdas, ja mikä oli vanteen sisäleveys. Olin näet juuri tilaamaisillani nuo omaan Explorooni.



Sen verran ahdas että en ajaisi... 2-3mm runkoon karkeasti.
Ottaa varmasti kiinni kun polkee kovempaa.
Mitattuna oli leveys 54mm
Vanteena Fulcrum Racing 700 DB (650b)

----------


## hphuhtin

> ^jäi vielä tämä linkki: https://steelworks.bike/en_GB/ 
> 
> ..mutta eihän mulla ole edes titaniumia pyöräkellarissa, eihän nyt joku eri teräs voi kiinnostaa..



Nyt sai konfiguroitua pyörän. Yhdeksän harrasteyksikköä, oo-koo. Onko tuo nyt edes kovin grävel.

----------


## anttimut

Alkaa itselläkin gravel pyörä kuume nousta, niin olisin kysynyt hieman vinkkejä. Onko kellään kokemusta tällaisesta Sup merkkisestä Gravel pyörästä:

https://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/sup-x-mud-disc-

Tarkoitus olisi ajella nyt talvi kelissä asfalttiteitä ja sorateitä. Keväämmällä sitten poluille lähteä. Budjetti olisi tosiaan 1500 euron luokkaa. Onko tuohon hintaan parempia vaihtoehtoja?

----------


## stenu

> Nyt sai konfiguroitua pyörän. Yhdeksän harrasteyksikköä, oo-koo. Onko tuo nyt edes kovin grävel.



Eipä tohon oikein muuta voi sanoa kuin että: #bringbacktheelegance. Design on (melkein) yhtä onnistunut, kuin siinä yhdessä suomalaisessa maasturissa silloin muutama vuosi sitten. Mikäs sen nimi olikaan?

Radavistissa long term review uudesta Salsa Warbirdistä: https://theradavist.com/2019/11/long...650b-all-road/

----------


## JackOja

> ... Design on (melkein) yhtä onnistunut, kuin siinä yhdessä suomalaisessa maasturissa silloin muutama vuosi sitten. Mikäs sen nimi olikaan?



Finnpower! Se topicci onkin ollut melko hiljaa.

----------


## Shamus

Nyt muutama lenkki takana 650b-kiekoilla.
Eka tuntemus oli että koko pyörä tuntui pienemmältä  :Vink:  vannoutunut 700c käyttäjä tunnustautuu tykkäävänsä näistä ketteryyden ja herkkyyden takia jos ajetaan huonommilla poluilla tai teillä, mutta perushiekkatieajeluun valkkaan edelleen 700c-kiekot ja kumit.

----------


## LJL

> Nyt sai konfiguroitua pyörän. Yhdeksän harrasteyksikköä, oo-koo. Onko tuo nyt edes kovin grävel.



Yrjiksintä mitä oon tänään nähnyt

----------


## arctic biker

> Nyt muutama lenkki takana 650b-kiekoilla.
> Eka tuntemus oli että koko pyörä tuntui pienemmältä  vannoutunut 700c käyttäjä tunnustautuu tykkäävänsä näistä ketteryyden ja herkkyyden takia jos ajetaan huonommilla poluilla tai teillä, mutta perushiekkatieajeluun valkkaan edelleen 700c-kiekot ja kumit.



Vajavainen järkeni ynnä pankkitilini ynnä kokemus aina alkaen 1970 luvulta kertoo  samaa. Jollei mun ajoon noin 38mm renkaat kippuratankoisellla piisaa niin sitte on maasturin paikka.

----------


## velib

> Nyt muutama lenkki takana 650b-kiekoilla.
> Eka tuntemus oli että koko pyörä tuntui pienemmältä  vannoutunut 700c käyttäjä tunnustautuu tykkäävänsä näistä ketteryyden ja herkkyyden takia jos ajetaan huonommilla poluilla tai teillä, mutta perushiekkatieajeluun valkkaan edelleen 700c-kiekot ja kumit.



Itse huomasin lähinnä eron ilmatilassa 650b x 47mm vs 700c x 40 mm. Kaikki muut pelkästään kiekon halkaisijasta johtuvat erot hävisivät jo yhden lenkin aikana. Nyt on pienemmillä kiekoilla WTB Bywayt ja isommilla Nanot. Periaatteessa olisi varmaan järkevämpi pitää toisin päin, eli sliksit 700c-kiekoilla ja nappularenkaat pienemmillä, mutta toistaiseksi mennään näillä.

Onko tullut mitattua noiden Pacentien leveyttä? Avaruuskanaan taakse 50 mm taitaa olla aivan maksimi, 47 mm Bywaylla karvat hankasivat jo chainstayhyn niin, että piti nyppiä pois.

----------


## Shamus

Pacentit on jämpti 50mm

----------


## Lammy

Vieläkö flarella varustettuja tankoja käytetään vai onko palattu kaikessa hiljaisuudessa perus dropbareihin? 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

> Vieläkö flarella varustettuja tankoja käytetään ...



Juu ...

----------


## eakin

Grailia odotellessa kerkeää kaikkea lukra ja alkanut tuo space chicken kiinnostamaan. Onkohan yleensä tulossa Planet X:lle black friday alennuksia? Varmaan varsinkin pikku alennuksella olisi ainakin hinta tuossa kohdallaan.

Millaisia kokemuksia noista on, onko jotain miksi kannattaisi jäädä sitä grailia odottelemaan? Työmatka ja lenkkipyöräksi asfaltille/soralle/latupohjille lähinnä tulisi ympärivuotiseen käyttöön.

----------


## velib

> Grailia odotellessa kerkeää kaikkea lukra ja alkanut tuo space chicken kiinnostamaan. Onkohan yleensä tulossa Planet X:lle black friday alennuksia? Varmaan varsinkin pikku alennuksella olisi ainakin hinta tuossa kohdallaan.
> 
> Millaisia kokemuksia noista on, onko jotain miksi kannattaisi jäädä sitä grailia odottelemaan? Työmatka ja lenkkipyöräksi asfaltille/soralle/latupohjille lähinnä tulisi ympärivuotiseen käyttöön.



Planet X:n alennukset ovat melko satunnaisia, luulisi että myös black fridayn aikaan tulee jotain mutta ei välttämättä koske koko mallistoa. Eihän tuo Space Chicken ole toisaalta kovin pahan hintainen täydelläkään hinnalla. Sellainen huomio heidän nettikaupastaan, että kun sinne rekisteröityy ja tekee ensimmäisen tilauksen, ei valuuttaa voi vaihtaa sen jälkeen. Olen joskus tilannut heiltä eurohinnoilla, mutta ainakin nyt puntahinnat ovat huomattavasti halvemmat (käyttävät meille surkeaa vaihtokurssia), joten tein uuden tilin ja tilasin pyörän punnilla.

En osaa Grailiin verrata, mutta omaan teräsroveen verrattuna Space Chicken tuntuu sähäkältä, ketterältä ja kovalta. Varsinkin isommissa töyssyissä teräskeula on huomattavasti anteeksiantavampi kuin Space Chickenin hiilikuituinen. Hyväkuntoisella soratiellä tuolla ei mielestäni ole merkitystä, mutta kuoppaisella tai kivisellä tiellä Rove on mukavampi. Toisaalta asfaltilla SC:n jäykkyys lasketaan ehkä eduksi. Grailissakin on melko jyrkkä ohjauskulma, mutta rakea ei ole ilmoitettu, joten numeroiden perusteella on vaikea ennustaa miten pyörä käyttäytyy. Perä on hieman pidempi kuin Space Chickenissä. Jos kiikarissa oli Grailin hiilikuituversio, on se varmasti mukavampi ohjaamon ja satulatolpan takia, mutta alumiiniversiota oli kai sanottu jossain arvostelussa melko kovaksi.

Ai niin, L-kokoisella Space Chickenillä 700c-kiekolla 40 mm renkailla ja 44 koon kenkä ottaa kiinni renkaaseen. 650b 47 mm renkailla ongelmaa ei ole.

----------


## Shamus

Onko kukaan mitannut Suomi Tyresin Fast Freddie 54-584 nastarenkaan todellista kokoa?

----------


## kurvaaja

> Grailia odotellessa kerkeää kaikkea lukra



Kuin myös. Milloinhan Grail AL -mallit tulossa saataville? Mutta asiaan, eilis ehtoolla netissä tuli vastaan itselle uutena vaihtoehtona Ribble -merkki. CGR -gravel mallistoa (https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-cgr/). Kiinnostaisi alumiininen CGR AL tai hiilari CGR SL (löytyy myös teräs ja titaani versiot..) Osissa saa valita aika kattavasti eri vaihtoehdoista, hinnat aika samalla tasolla vs. Canyon Grail. Onko näistä Ribblen pyöristä kokemuksia?

----------


## JackOja

> ... Onko näistä Ribblen pyöristä kokemuksia?



Niille on peräti oma topicci.

https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...481-Ribble-CGR

----------


## eakin

Grailin AL-mallia olen odotellut ja siihen vaihtoehtona aika samaan rahaan saisi tuon Space Chickenin. Uskon että aika asfalttipainotteista ajo tulee olemaan, sillä tallissa on tuo läskipyörä enemmän maastoon, joten ehkä tuo kovuus ei haittaa omassa käytössä. Tuo kengän osuminen hieman kyllä arveluttava ominaisuus... Odotellaan vielä black fridayt jos tulisi alennuksia.

Onko talvikäytössä tuollainen 650b 47mm rengas parempi kuin 700c? Löytyykö tuossa koossa hyviä nastarenkaita? Jos ottaa noilla 650b niin asfalttiajoon varmaan sitten kannattaisi toiset kiekot kesäksi hommata?

----------


## penyeach

Tempestin omistajana suosittelen vilkaisemaan myös sitä, hinta näyttää suunnilleen samalta kuin SC:n. Toe overlappia ei ainakaan minulla (runko L, kenkä 44) ole, enkä ole rungosta muitakaan huonoja puolia löytänyt. Titaani tuntuu materiaalina alustavasti erittäin huolettomalta.

----------


## Vivve

^ Mihin hintaan tuota Tempestiä on parhaimmillaan saanut? Mietin vain saattaisiko tulla kuun lopussa hyvää tarjousta vai tilaisinko tuon Rivalin 1x11 vaihteistolla nyt.

----------


## penyeach

^ En ole enää seurannut aktiivisesti, mutta halvempaa en ole muistaakseni nähnyt. Pyörä on ilmeisesti myynyt aika hyvin eikä superhalvoille tarjouksille ehkä ollut tarvetta. Punnan kurssi ja Brexit aiheuttanevat pientä vaihtelua.

----------


## kukavaa

Toeoverlapilla ei ole väliä, jos ei mutkittele fiksillä kävelyvauhtia.

----------


## velib

> Toeoverlapilla ei ole väliä, jos ei mutkittele fiksillä kävelyvauhtia.



Maastossa siitä on haittaa, mutta ei oikeastaan muuten.

----------


## kurvaaja

Tempest kannattepa huomioida, että Force22 on vanhalla rungolla-> max tyre 38mm. Muut versiot uudemmalla, eli max 46mm kumi

----------


## Vivve

Odotteluks se nyt näyttää kuitenkin menevän ku M-koko on loppu.

----------


## Kalle H

> Grailin AL-mallia olen odotellut ja siihen vaihtoehtona aika samaan rahaan saisi tuon Space Chickenin. Uskon että aika asfalttipainotteista ajo tulee olemaan, sillä tallissa on tuo läskipyörä enemmän maastoon, joten ehkä tuo kovuus ei haittaa omassa käytössä. Tuo kengän osuminen hieman kyllä arveluttava ominaisuus... Odotellaan vielä black fridayt jos tulisi alennuksia.
> 
> Onko talvikäytössä tuollainen 650b 47mm rengas parempi kuin 700c? Löytyykö tuossa koossa hyviä nastarenkaita? Jos ottaa noilla 650b niin asfalttiajoon varmaan sitten kannattaisi toiset kiekot kesäksi hommata?



Mä itse veikkaan, että tuollainen 650b rengas n. 50mm (mielellään vähän yli) leveenä olis haastavammassa talvikelissä parempi kun 700c 38-40mm rengas. Gräveli menee kyllä talvellakin monessa paikkaa ihan hyvin 40mm nakeilla, mutta huonommalla kelillä eteneminen on välillä hyvin raskasta ja/tai huteraa.

Ongelma on vaan se, että tuossa 650b koossa kunnolliset vaihtoehdot on vissiin vasta 2,1-2,25" kokoluokassa, eli liian isoja avaruuskanaan. Paras saatavilla oleva on käsittääkseni tuo Gravdal, mutta se on taas ihan turhan kapea.


https://45nrth.com/products/gravdal_650

Mä oon itse kanssa tuolaista avuruuskanan kaltaista laitetta katsellut, mutta hankinta on lykkääntynyt. Tollasen sopis kyllä aika hyvin maantiehommiin jotkut 30mm sliksit ja sopivat vanteet. Esim. seuraavat.

https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...-made-hubs.htm
https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...D%5B19574%5D=1

----------


## hsr

> Milloinhan Grail AL -mallit tulossa saataville??



 Canyonin asiakaspalvelun mukaan tammikuussa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Mulla on sormi ollut ostonapilla Tempestin tai Space Chickenin kohdalla useamman kerran. Sopivan Shimano - kokoonpanon puute on toistaiseksi estänyt. R8000 malli on itselle liian hintava.

----------


## JackOja

^eiks noita saa runkonakin? Saa mieleisen ja pääsee askartelemaan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> ^eiks noita saa runkonakin? Saa mieleisen ja pääsee askartelemaan.



Juup, mutta varsinkin Tempestin kohdalla runkosetin hinta on varsin korkea valmiisiin kokoonpanoihin verrattuna.

Tietenkin voisi ostaa tuon Rival Tempestin ja riipiä osasarjan torille, mutta laiskottaa.

----------


## Vivve

> Odotteluks se nyt näyttää kuitenkin menevän ku M-koko on loppu.



No eipä tarvinnu kauaa odotella kun tänään olikin jo saldot päivittyny. Tilaukseen meni.

----------


## eakin

Löytyiskö jostain juttua mitkä on käytännössä titaanin edut vs. hiilikuitu? Onko edut suuremmat kuin lisäpaino jonka titaani tuo? Eli Tempest vs. Space Chicken lähinnä mietin...

----------


## velib

> Löytyiskö jostain juttua mitkä on käytännössä titaanin edut vs. hiilikuitu? Onko edut suuremmat kuin lisäpaino jonka titaani tuo? Eli Tempest vs. Space Chicken lähinnä mietin...



Yksi etu on varmaan titaanin joustavuus ja sitä kautta rungon mukavuus, mutta hiilikuitukeulalla siitä aika suuri osa sulaa pois. Nuo Planet X:n rungot tuskin ovat myöskään mitään hiporunkoja, eli materiaalia on luultavasti käytetty vähän enemmän. Itselläni oli sama valinta, päädyin Space Chickeniin painon takia, ja taisi se ainakin kesällä olla hieman halvempikin. Kyseisissä pyörissä on myös jonkin verran eroa geometriassa, Tempest on hieman rennompi ja loivemmalla keulalla, pidemmällä perällä sekä todennäköisesti hitaammalla ohjauksella.

----------


## JohannesP

Tuskin PlanetX:n pyörissä materiaalin erot pääsee mitenkään erityisen hyvin esiin velibin mainitsemasta syystä. Jos geometriaeroja ei ottaisi huomioon niin menisin puhtaasti fiilispohjalta mikä materiaali houkuttelee enemmän. 

Titaanin etuna ajattomuus yksinkertaisen muotoilun ja materiaalin kautta, maalipinta ei kärsi ja kestävämpi kolhuille. Näistä syistä myös bulkki titaanirungot on suhteessa aika helppo myydä pois vuosienkin jälkeen jos päivitysinto kasvaa. 

Kuitu kevyempi ja todennäköisesti hieman enemmän vaimentaa tärinää vaikkakin suurin ero tulee renkaista. Omaan silmään graafinen toteutus ja muotoilu erikoista ja hieman halvan näköistä eli perus planetxää.

Jos ei vielä huomannut rivien välistä niin ehdottomasti itse näistä menisin huolettomammalla ja ajattomalla titaanilla. Muilla vaatimukset todennäköisesti ihan eri niin valitsee sen mikä innostaa ajamaan entistä enemmän.

----------


## LJL

Exploro meni tänään hydro- ja digiloikalle Asetoni & Asetoniin. Ensimmäinen kysymys oli mikset hommannut sitä Ultegran RX Di2:sta? Hele... 

Kai tästä hyvä tulee.

----------


## PatilZ

> Ensimmäinen kysymys oli mikset hommannut sitä Ultegran RX Di2:sta?.



Vastaava kysymys oli mulla sormenpäissä. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

> Vastaava kysymys oli mulla sormenpäissä.



No kun en mä löytänyt sitä niistä samoista puljujärvistä, joista löytyi ne R785-kahvat + jarrut, joten se meni ohi. Tarkistin vain sen että on 34t-yhteensopivuus, eli mediun cage. Jälkivertailussa olisin vielä saanut uudemman 8050 etuvaihtajan samaan hintaan mutta isoja eroja edelliseen 6870 malliin en löytänyt. Tämmöistä tällä kertaa. 

Jos joskus paskon tuon perusmallin takavaihtajan niin voi vaikka seuraavaksi kokeilla sitä Ultegra RX:ää tai GRX:ää.

----------


## kurvaaja

Mikähän Canyonilla tosiaan maksaa 2020 Grail AL -mallien kanssa, kun kysyntää varmasti olisi? Nyt tyrkyttävät nettisivuilla Grailien alla korvikkeeksi Infliteä
*
"Inflite AL: Ilmainen toimitus nyt rajoitetun ajan*_

                                      Grail AL on tällä hetkellä loppuunmyyty, mutta  onneksi meillä on tarjota myös muita kestäviä alumiinirunkoisia pyöriä,  joilla talven lenkkien ajaminen on yhtä nautintoa. Tarjoamme nyt  rajoitetun ajan Inflite AL SLX 5.0 Race -malliin ilmaiset toimituskulut,  jotta pääset heti nauttimaan uudella pyörällä talven seikkailuista. Jos  haluat odottaa ensi vuoteen alumiini-Grailin julkaisua, voit tilata  sähköpostiisi ilmoituksen, ja saat tiedon heti, kun pyöriä on jälleen  saatavilla.                 "_

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Space Chickeniä edelleen harkitten. Tarttis vaan osata päättää, että L vai XL. L vaikuttaa pieneltä ja XL vastaavasti isolta eli totuus voisi olla jossain noiden välissä. Mittaa 187 senttiä ja lyhyet jalat.

----------


## Firlefanz

Canyonilla oli ongelmia jo 2019-mallin kanssa. Silloin arveltiin syyksi että Canyon ei ollut osannut arvioida kysyntää niin suureksi kuin se osoittautui eikä tuotantomäärää voitu nostaa suunnitelman mukaisesta niin paljon ja niin nopeasti kuin olisi tarvittu. Pullonkaulana pidettiin nimenomaan runkoja, osasarjoja ja muita osia kyllä olisi saatu menekkiä vastaavat määrät. Äkkiä ajatellen alumiinirunkojen valmistajia joilla olisi ollut tuotantokapasiteettia olisi luullut löytyvän, mutta ilmeisesti kyse oli myös siitä mihin hintaan ja paljonko Canyon oli halukas maksamaan.

Toinen spekulaation aihe oli että jollain Canyonin suurella alihankkijalla olisi ollut laatuongelma ja että merkittävä määrä valmiita runkoja olisi jouduttu tuotannon alkuvaiheessa hylkäämään eikä syntynyttä tilaussumaa edellämainitusta syystä kyetty purkamaan.

Ylläoleva ei tietenkään selitä miksi sama tuntuu toistuvan 2020-mallin kohdalla, olisihan tämänvuotisesta pitänyt viisastua. Mutta voisiko olla jopa niin ettei riittävän suuria ja Canyonin alihankkijakseen kelpuuttamia alumiinirunkojen valmistajia sittenkään ole mahdottoman monta ja että kaikkien koko tuotanto on myyty jo vuosi sitten? :Sekaisin:  :No huh!:  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

Ostin pari viikkoa sitten Canyonin outletistä Grail AL 6.0 sekä S että M koossa. Huomenna lähtee S koko asiakaspalautuksena. Kannattaa seurata outlettiä....

----------


## velib

> Space Chickeniä edelleen harkitten. Tarttis vaan osata päättää, että L vai XL. L vaikuttaa pieneltä ja XL vastaavasti isolta eli totuus voisi olla jossain noiden välissä. Mittaa 187 senttiä ja lyhyet jalat.



Lyhyillä jaloilla jää satulatolppa aika matalalle XL:ssä. Mutta eipä siitä kai haittaa ole. TT:n pituudessa on eroa 2,3 cm, joten sentin lyhyempi/pidempi stemmi rungon koosta riippuen riittäisi varmaan muokkaamaan ajoasennon sopivaksi. Olen itse 181 cm pitkä ja inseam 87 cm. Näillä mitoilla L on sopiva, tosin harkitsen stemmin vaihtamista sentin lyhyempään. En osaa kyllä neuvoa missä vaiheessa kannattaa siirtyä isompaan runkoon. XL:ssä olisi toki vähän enemmän tilaa varpaille, mistä voi olla hyötyä ainakin 700c-kiekoilla. Jos tangon haluaa hyvin matalalle/korkealle, vaikuttaa sekin valintaan. XL-koossa on jo melko korkea stack.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Lyhyillä jaloilla jää satulatolppa aika matalalle XL:ssä. Mutta eipä siitä kai haittaa ole. TT:n pituudessa on eroa 2,3 cm, joten sentin lyhyempi/pidempi stemmi rungon koosta riippuen riittäisi varmaan muokkaamaan ajoasennon sopivaksi. Olen itse 181 cm pitkä ja inseam 87 cm. Näillä mitoilla L on sopiva, tosin harkitsen stemmin vaihtamista sentin lyhyempään. En osaa kyllä neuvoa missä vaiheessa kannattaa siirtyä isompaan runkoon. XL:ssä olisi toki vähän enemmän tilaa varpaille, mistä voi olla hyötyä ainakin 700c-kiekoilla. Jos tangon haluaa hyvin matalalle/korkealle, vaikuttaa sekin valintaan. XL-koossa on jo melko korkea stack.



Niin lyhyet jalat suhteessa ruhoon. Minkä mittainen stemmi sulla on?

----------


## macci

Mulla 80mm stemmi, L koon Space Chicken, suora tolppa ja satulan kisko aikalailla keskiasennossa (ehkä vajaa sentti on siirretty eteenpäin). mitat 183/90,5cm. Jos tälle jotain hienosäätöä vielä teen niin ehkä satulaa hieman eteenpäin.

----------


## velib

> Niin lyhyet jalat suhteessa ruhoon. Minkä mittainen stemmi sulla on?



Meinasin kirjoittaa, että vakio, mutta senhän saa tilatessa valita. 100 mm stemmi on nyt.

----------


## Teemu H

Mikä perkule Explorossa narisee näin? 
Kammet olen välillä irrottanut ja putsaillut paikat, sitten ääni pysyy vähän aikaa pois. Keskiön laakereita en ole irrottanut, tuntuvat ihan normaaleilta. Ajettu vasta 4000 km, ja onhan tuo äännellyt jo kauan. Onko "creaking bottom bracket"? Press fit BB386EVO näissä on.

----------


## paaton

No tuossahan ei tarvitse vikaa mistään muualta etsiä kuin keskiöstä, koska voimaa ei tarvitse käyttää. Polkimet tietysti kannattaa tarkistaa.
4000km riittää kyllä helpostikkin laakerin hajoamiseen, jos ja kun ne eivät ole täysin linjassa presfittien kanssa.

Tuo ääni kyllä kuulostaa tosiaan siltä, että muovinen pressfitt kuppi liikkuu rungon sisällä. Aika rohkeaa jatkaa vaan ajoa, mutta eiköhän se kuppi kulu runkoa nopeammin, jos se vaan on muovia...

----------


## Teemu H

Joo, eipä tietenkään kehtaa tuolla tavalla ääntelevällä pyörällä ajaa. Nyt tuo ilmestyi taas kesken lenkin, sitä ennen oli ihan ok.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> No tuossahan ei tarvitse vikaa mistään muualta etsiä kuin keskiöstä, koska voimaa ei tarvitse käyttää. Polkimet tietysti kannattaa tarkistaa.
> 4000km riittää kyllä helpostikkin laakerin hajoamiseen, jos ja kun ne eivät ole täysin linjassa presfittien kanssa.
> 
> Tuo ääni kyllä kuulostaa tosiaan siltä, että muovinen pressfitt kuppi liikkuu rungon sisällä. Aika rohkeaa jatkaa vaan ajoa, mutta eiköhän se kuppi kulu runkoa nopeammin, jos se vaan on muovia...




Tai sitten paremmalla tuurilla laakeri vain on hörpännyt vettä ja kuraa ja on entinen, kuten itselle on pari kertaa käynyt. Hiilikuiturunko vain kaiuttaa laakerin napseen, toivottavasti. Alumiinirungoissa (joita itsellä on) kierteellisellä kiinnityksellä laakeri pääsee lähes leikkaamaan kiinni, eikä silti välttämättä äännä.

----------


## paaton

Jep. Tuollaisen narinan syy pitäisi kyllä selvitä jo kammen irroituksella. Eli jos välissä on muovikupit, niin se varmastikkin antaa periksi, kun vääntelee vähän kammen ollessa vain toisen laakerin sisällä. Tietystikkin ensin kannattaa koettaa laakerin kunto.

Veikkaan kuitenkin muovikupin narinaa. Rotorin kohtuu edullisen alumiinikupilliset tuntuvat toimivan hyvin, mutta jos haluaa päästä napseesta lopullisesti eroon, niin kierrettävät mallit ovat parhaita. Tosin ei ne minusta pakollisia ole leveän keskiön kanssa. Ulkoisilla kupeilla oleva kapea  46mm presfitti on taas aika surkea keksiöntö, johon kannattaisi tuollainen kierteellinen ratkaisu kyllä laittaa.

----------


## ealex

Taas heti ensimmäisenä pressfittiä epäillään syylliseksi tällaisessakin tapauksessa.  :Sarkastinen:  Jos oikeasti "muovinen pressfitt kuppi liikkuu rungon sisällä" niin äänen pitäisi tulla pyörittämättäkin kampia, kunhan sitä vääntää eri suuntiin. Tämä on kuitenkin erittäin epätodennäköistä ja helppo sulkea pois.

Näin myytit käyttökelvottomista pressfit keskiöistä elävät vahvoinna.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## LJL

Jätkät - huh huh mitä palvelua Asetoneilta: tilasin siis taannoin Merlin Cyclesiltä (koska epähuomio/tietämättömyys) perusmallin 8050-sarjan Di2 -vaihtajan, ja rupesin katumaan asiaa toden teolla kun selvittelin asiaa huoltoon viemisen jälkeen. Soitto Asetonille, joo löytyy RX:ää suoraan hyllystä, kysymys onko perusmallin vaihtaja uusi/asentamaton, teenkö sillä mitään, en tee, joo no parikymppiä välirahaa niin laitetaan toi RX. Olin silleen että JESS  :Cool:  

Nyt ei töissä pysty kuuntelemaan Teemun rahinaa mutta tosiaan Rotorin 24mm universaali BB386EVO on ollut hyvä ainakin 1700km eli sitä voisi kokeilla, ei oo kun 50€.

----------


## YocceT

^ ^ Tossa on yhdessä pyörässä yli 10 000 km ajettu press-fit, eikä pidä mitään ääntä. Vanhan liiton miesten mielestähän sen olisi pitänyt hajota jo aikoja sitten.

----------


## plr

Tuo narina kuulostaa hieman erilaiselta mutta kuitenkin jotenkin samanlaiselta kuin BB30:n naksuminen, jota olen saanut todistaa omassa pyörässäni. Syy oli sökö laakeri.

Netistä löytyvästä videosta kuulee tämän äänen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwUmriM69Ng

BB30 cyclocross-pyörässä syö laakereita aika nopeaan tahtiin, koska keskiöön menee helposti kuraista vettä. Kierteellinen keskiö on mielestäni huoltovapaampi ja tulee edullisemmaksi käyttää, mutta maksaa luultavasti enemmän valmistajalle. Niinpä näitä pressfittejä ja vastaavia näkyy paljon.

----------


## YocceT

> Jätkät - huh huh mitä palvelua Asetoneilta



Tässähän siis todistettiin oikeaksi se vanha merkkikorjaamoiden slogan: Tee se ensin itse, ja tuo sitten meille. Palvelemme vittuilematta.

----------


## plr

> ^ ^ Tossa on yhdessä pyörässä yli 10 000 km ajettu press-fit, eikä pidä mitään ääntä. Vanhan liiton miesten mielestähän sen olisi pitänyt hajota jo aikoja sitten.



Niinhän sen olisi.  :Leveä hymy:  Ajoin cyclocross-pyörän alkuperäis-BB30-laakereilla varmaankin yli 15 000 km. Jossain välissä se kyllä piti melkoista ääntä, mutta jatkoin ajamista, kun ei vaikuttanut olevan klappia. Sateella keskiö aina hiljeni. Eräällä lenkillä sitten urakuulalaakerista putosivat kuulat tielle, kun olivat laakerin kaikki sisäosat jauhautuneet paloiksi. Pääsin kuitenkin ajamalla kotiin, vaikka ketju ei meinannut pysyä eturattailla klappaamisen vuoksi.

Opetus: Laakerit voi vaihtaa, vaikka niistä ei ota irti aivan jokaista kilometriä.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Ei siinä pressfitissä ole mitään vikaa, kun laittaa vaan oikeanlaisen laakerin. Esimerkiksi canyonin yleisesti käyttämä pf86 presfitti 41mm reiällä on suorastaan hyvä. Sinne vaan shimanon halpa keskiö sisään ja ajoa.

----------


## LJL

> Tässähän siis todistettiin oikeaksi se vanha merkkikorjaamoiden slogan: Tee se ensin itse, ja tuo sitten meille. Palvelemme vittuilematta.



Kyllä. Tosin tällä kertaa sillä erotuksella, että en edes yrittänyt tehdä itse. On hieno grävel-puljujärvi.

----------


## paaton

Ja ne kahvatkinhan on nopsa vaihtaa grx malliin, tsuit tsait et edes huomaa kun olet napsutellut nuo ostoskoriin. Voin kokemuksesta sanoa, että garminin lap nappi kahvan päässä lisäisi turvallisuutta.

----------


## LJL

> Ja ne kahvatkinhan on nopsa vaihtaa grx malliin, tsuit tsait et edes huomaa kun olet napsutellut nuo ostoskoriin.



Äp äp, eipäs nyt siellä, eipäs siellä nyt yhtään yllytetä enempää. R785 kahvat + jarrut menin yllytyksestäsi tilaamaan, yli 50% alella tosin onneksi, ettei tarvitse nähdessä turpaan vetää. Mutta tulee tätä rataa vielä perikato

----------


## markkut

> Tuo narina kuulostaa hieman erilaiselta mutta kuitenkin jotenkin samanlaiselta kuin BB30:n naksuminen, jota olen saanut todistaa omassa pyörässäni. Syy oli sökö laakeri.
> 
> Netistä löytyvästä videosta kuulee tämän äänen:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwUmriM69Ng
> 
> BB30 cyclocross-pyörässä syö laakereita aika nopeaan tahtiin, koska keskiöön menee helposti kuraista vettä. Kierteellinen keskiö on mielestäni huoltovapaampi ja tulee edullisemmaksi käyttää, mutta maksaa luultavasti enemmän valmistajalle. Niinpä näitä pressfittejä ja vastaavia näkyy paljon.



Minun Ridley X-Trailissa alkoi keskiö naksua juuri tuolla tavalla alle 2000 kilsan jälkeen ja keskiöhän siellä oli sökö. Vähän pihalla olen noista pressfit-standardeista, mutta Ridleyn BB86 ilmeisesti siis eri kuin tuo BB30. Onko jopa sama kuin edellä kehuttu Canyonin käyttämä? No saattoihan se olla joku maanantaikappalekin. Uudella keskiöllä reilu 3000 kilsaa mennyt ilman naksumisia.

----------


## Huoleton

BB30 on sellanen jossa laakerit on suoraan rungossa kiinni. PF30 käyttää samoja laakereita, mutta laakerit on asennettuna erillisiin muovikuppeihin, jota puolestaan painetaan runkoon kiinni. Noissa molempiin menee sama 30mm kammen akseli. BB86 on PF30 lailla laakerit muovikupeissa, mutta akseli on 24mm ja pidempi. Tuohon menee samat kammet kun kierrekeskiöön.
Pressfit-ongelmat yleensä johtuu siitä että laakeripesien paikat rungossa ei ole samalla akselilla, eli ei keskenevät tai vinossa toisiinsa nähden. Tuo hajottaa laakerit aika nopeasti.
Toinen mahdollinen ongelma on suojaus, etenkin joissain BB30 ja PF30 laakereissa on huonot kurasuojat. Esim SRAMilla on parempi suojaus PF86 laakerissa kun PF30 laakerissa.
Teoriassa mahdollista valmistaa runko jossa kierrekeskiön kierteet ei ole samalla akselilla. Samaten on paljon runkoja, joissa PF pesät on hyvin linjassa. 
2000km on keskiöltä tosi vähän, mutta toisaalta aina voi käydä huono säkä että joku lika pääsee laakeriin vaikka muuten kaikki oli kunnossa.

----------


## markkut

^ Hyvä selostus, kiitoksia.

Tämä oli tosiaan niin tuore tapaus, että myyjä hoiti uuden keskiön, niin ei tullut itse niin tarkasti perehdyttyä. Aiemmin olen vaihtanut kasettikeskiöitä ja kierteellisiä ulkopuolisia, joissa tottunut 5-numeroisiin kilometrilukemiin. Tuo 2000 km oli melkein pelkkää talviajoa. Saapa nähdä, selviääkö uusi keskiö talvesta, vai tuleeko tästä jokakeväinen remontti.

----------


## paaton

> BB30 on sellanen jossa laakerit on suoraan rungossa kiinni. PF30 käyttää samoja laakereita, mutta laakerit on asennettuna erillisiin muovikuppeihin, jota puolestaan painetaan runkoon kiinni. Noissa molempiin menee sama 30mm kammen akseli. BB86 on PF30 lailla laakerit muovikupeissa, mutta akseli on 24mm ja pidempi. Tuohon menee samat kammet kun kierrekeskiöön.
> Pressfit-ongelmat yleensä johtuu siitä että laakeripesien paikat rungossa ei ole samalla akselilla, eli ei keskenevät tai vinossa toisiinsa nähden. Tuo hajottaa laakerit aika nopeasti.
> Toinen mahdollinen ongelma on suojaus, etenkin joissain BB30 ja PF30 laakereissa on huonot kurasuojat. Esim SRAMilla on parempi suojaus PF86 laakerissa kun PF30 laakerissa.
> Teoriassa mahdollista valmistaa runko jossa kierrekeskiön kierteet ei ole samalla akselilla. Samaten on paljon runkoja, joissa PF pesät on hyvin linjassa. 
> 2000km on keskiöltä tosi vähän, mutta toisaalta aina voi käydä huono säkä että joku lika pääsee laakeriin vaikka muuten kaikki oli kunnossa.



Onko noita kapeampia kampia enää käytössä? Käytänössähän esimerkiksi shimanon kanssa joutuu laittamaan ulkopuoliset kupit 68mm runkoon, jotka eivät vaan ole mekaanisesti hyvä ratkaisu. 
pf30 runko on kuin jäänne menneisyydestä, eli kierrekeskiöistä, jotka toimivat oikein hienosti ulkopuolisilla kupeilla. Onneksi suurin osa nykyisistä rungoista on noita leveämpiä.

----------


## Teemu H

Tämän sivun voisi irrottaa vaikka keskiölaakeriketjuun, mutta kiitos vastauksista  :Hymy: 

Taidan hankkia Wheels MFG kierteellisen keskiön, tai vaikka Hambinin. Sen ukon videoita olen huvikseni toljotellut viime aikoina, melko kärkkäitä mielipiteitä löytyy. On haukkunut maanrakoon mm. Cervelon, jonka entinen omistaja häärää nyt tuon 3T:n kimpussa, hmm...

----------


## jhalmar

^ Itsellä on ollut Salsa Cutthroatissa Wheels MFG:n kierteellinen keskiö n. 1500km joten kestävyyden nimeen ei vielä voi vannoa, mutta ihan hyvältä vaikuttaa toistaiseksi. On nähnyt kaikenlaisia olosuhteita.

----------


## paaton

> Tämän sivun voisi irrottaa vaikka keskiölaakeriketjuun, mutta kiitos vastauksista 
> 
> Taidan hankkia Wheels MFG kierteellisen keskiön, tai vaikka Hambinin. Sen ukon videoita olen huvikseni toljotellut viime aikoina, melko kärkkäitä mielipiteitä löytyy. On haukkunut maanrakoon mm. Cervelon, jonka entinen omistaja häärää nyt tuon 3T:n kimpussa, hmm...



Hambinin ratkaisu olisi tosiaan mfg:tä kevyempi ja myöskin pommin varma. Tuo kuitenkin näyttää vähän pysyvältä ratkaisulta. MFG:n saa helposti irtikkin. Näihin kiinteisiin tosiaan kannattaa sitten vaihtaa jatkossa pelkkiä laakereita.

Yhden asennus videon katselin, josta tosiaan näkee, ettei pressfitt runkojen päittäispinnat ole oikeastaan koskaan aivan suorassa, eli vaikka sisäpinnat olisivatkin saman keskeisiä, niin hyvin herkästi päittäispinnat heittävät hieman, jolloin lyhyet kupit jäävät takuulla vinoon => angular contact laakereiden päittäisvälyksiä on mahdoton saada oikein, eli ne eivät kestä suunnitellusti.

----------


## LJL

> Mikä perkule Explorossa narisee näin?



Taivas varrrjele mitä narinaa... Ei oo tuttua ääntä (toistaiseksi), vaikka monenlaisia ääniä onkin kuulunut pressfit- ja viimeksi muistaakseni kiinni leiponeesta Dura-Acen BSA-keskiöstä

----------


## mehukatti

Tuli sitten käytyä koeajamassa Lauf True Grit kiitos Larunpyörän ja tykkäsin siitä sen verran, että piti laittaa runkosetti tilaukseen erikoisvärillä. Nyt pitäis alkaa tilata palikoita ja mietin et vois ekaa kertaa kokeilla sähkövaihteita. Onkos mielipiteitä Shimano GRX Di2 vs SRAM Mullet Force 1 eTap AXS välillä? Mahdollisimman iso range olis kiva, että riittäis kevyttä välitystä pk-seudun pikkumäkien hinkkaukseen ja toisaalta Zwiftiin, eli maantielle. Toi Mulletti vois olla aika kiva pizzalautasen kokoisella takapakalla, kun jo pelkkä Laufin keulakin jakaa mielipiteitä.

----------


## LJL

Tänään kävin hakemassa Asetoneilta pyörän sähköistettynä ja hydraulisoituna!! Toimitusaika tasan 6pv, ohjausboksi piti tilata ja muut kamat oli hyllytavaraa. Takavaihtaja-busineksesta tulikin jo mainittua, huikea juttu. Siltä varalta että OjaBauer huomauttaa niin sirottelen tuhkaa päälleni siitä, että pakka on tosiaan vähän pqsvainen kun piti hieman kiireellä heittää jo talviteloille siirretyt kiekot huollon ajaksi alle.

Kokonaisuus ei mennyt esteettisesti yhtään huonompaan suuntaan, jollekin voi olla yrjis mutta itselleni oikein mieleinen. Metriäkään en ole vielä kerinnyt ajaa, huomenna voisi käydä gräveltämässä. Vaa'alla en viitsi edes käyttää noilla Maxxiksen norsunnahkakumeilla, katsotaan keväällä sitten.



RX takavaihtajaan on ladattu paljon odotuksia epämiellyttävien chainsuck-kokemusten välttämisessä.



Nyt ei pitäisi mennä niin helposti vettä kuoreen



Vaikkakin about 5v vanhaa tekniikkaa, ST-R785 kahvat eivät ole täysin sysirumat ja karhennus tuntuu 6800 sarjan mekaanisiin verrattuna hyvältä. Toivottavasti ovat suunnilleen yhtä ikuiset



Kun ohjausboksi tuli stemmiin, jossa Garmin on yleensä majaillut, hommat meni vähän ihmeelliseksi. Vinkkejä otetaan vastaan

----------


## misopa

^ Jos ei perinteinen outfront- pidike napostele, niin miten olisi vaikka tämmönen?

https://www.racewaredirect.co/shop/c...ceplate-mount/

----------


## Plus

Laita Garmin normipaikalle, valo ”ylösalaisin” sen alapuolelle (valokuvio lienee symmetrinen?), di2 boksi listateipillä stemmin alapintaan.

----------


## LJL

> Laita Garmin normipaikalle, valo ”ylösalaisin” sen alapuolelle (valokuvio lienee symmetrinen?), di2 boksi listateipillä stemmin alapintaan.



Hyvä vinkki, pääsin tähän pisteeseen, eli Garmin normipositiossa ja Lupine oikealla hieman sivussa, ei haittaa tuommoinen ~20mm poikkeama keskilinjasta. Tai haittaa vähemmän kuin se, että valo on keskellä ja Garminin varsi sojottaa väärään suuntaan.



Valitettavasti tuota Lupinen SL:ää ei saa laitettua kuin oikeinpäin, koska Saksan häikäisylainsäädäntö. Olisi kyllä hyvä jos olisi kiinnikkeen kierteet molemmilla puolilla valoa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Plus

Hommaa ensin K-Edgen Pro Combo Mount ja sitten Lupineen GoPro-mountti ja laita ne tuolla tavalla:

----------


## LJL

> ^ Jos ei perinteinen outfront- pidike napostele, niin miten olisi vaikka tämmönen?
> 
> https://www.racewaredirect.co/shop/c...ceplate-mount/



Joo joku tuollainen olisi kyllä passeli! Tai ihan vaan normikiinnike mutta mutka toiseen suuntaan ratkaisi ongelman. 





> ^^Lapsetko siinä katsoo "tumput suorina" fillaria? "Isi antaa kohta ruokaa, laitetaan ensin Garminille paikka. Lukekaa vaikka Ankkaa tai Nakkea"



Joo siinä taisi vaimo olla kolmen lapsen kanssa lähdössä just ulos ja isillä hieman eri intressit  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## elasto

> Valitettavasti tuota Lupinen SL:ää ei saa laitettua kuin oikeinpäin, koska Saksan häikäisylainsäädäntö. Olisi kyllä hyvä jos olisi kiinnikkeen kierteet molemmilla puolilla valoa



Eikös tämä korjaisi ongelman?

https://www.lupine-shop.com/en/acces...opro-adapter-m

EDIT: näköjään olikin jo ehdotettu jotain yhdistelmätelinettä

----------


## LJL

> Hommaa ensin K-Edgen Pro Combo Mount ja sitten Lupineen GoPro-mountti ja laita ne tuolla tavalla:







> Eikös tämä korjaisi ongelman?
> 
> https://www.lupine-shop.com/en/acces...opro-adapter-m
> 
> EDIT: näköjään olikin jo ehdotettu jotain yhdistelmätelinettä



Kyllä, tällähän se järjestyy! Täytyy laitella tilaukseen jossakin vaiheessa.

Budjettipuolesta, jos se jotakuta kiinnostaa, tuo edellisen sivun projekti oli siis kombolla kahvat+jarrut+etuvaihtaja+takavaihtaja+postit Merlincyclesistä 670€ ja Asetoneilta loput Di2-osat+takavaihtajan RX-upgrade+asennus+tankoteipit+Garmin mount 870€, eli kaiken kaikkiaan yhteensä 1.540€. 

Sitä voi nyt sitten miettiä olisiko jollakin tavalla voinut tulla halvemmaksi, mutta ainakin se tuli kauppiaan raportin perusteella selväksi, ettei tuollaista projektia voi jokatapauksessa tehdä itse koska a) aika b) asiantuntemus eivät yksinkertaisesti riitä. Lisäksi c) hermot menisi

----------


## Moska

> Kun ohjausboksi tuli stemmiin, jossa Garmin on yleensä majaillut, hommat meni vähän ihmeelliseksi. Vinkkejä otetaan vastaan



Eikös shimanolla olisi tangon sisäänkin menevä boksi, joka korvaa toisen tangonpään tulpan, eikä näy sen enempää. Vai onko tuo jokin erilainen?

----------


## JohannesP

Vaikea sanoa oliko tuossa rahallisesti minkä verran järkeä, mutta onhan nämä LJL:n projektit mielenkiintosia kuulla mikä on lopputulema. Ikinä ei tiedä mitä sattuu ja tapahtuu.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Vaikea sanoa oliko tuossa rahallisesti minkä verran järkeä, mutta onhan nämä LJL:n projektit mielenkiintosia kuulla mikä on lopputulema. Ikinä ei tiedä mitä sattuu ja tapahtuu.



Mä voin kaikella asiantuntemattomuudellani sanoa pelkällä fiilispohjalla sanoa että joka ainoan euron ja sentin väärtti! 

Tai hetkinen! Tietääkö joku tapauksen tai tunteeko joku jonkun joka olisi aidosti ja vilpittömästi ollut sitä mieltä että pyörän hankinnassa tai sen osien vaihtamisessa parempiin ja tarkoituksenmukaisempiin ei olisi ollut järkeä sen vertaa etteikö olisi kannattanut? Jos kerran tulos on onnistunut eikä sen rahoittaminen ole vaatinut leivän ottamista lastensa suusta, ei olisi ollut mitään syytä miksi olisi pitänyt tyytyä vähempään ja esittää järkevää!

----------


## LJL

> Vaikea sanoa oliko tuossa rahallisesti minkä verran järkeä, mutta onhan nämä LJL:n projektit mielenkiintosia kuulla mikä on lopputulema. Ikinä ei tiedä mitä sattuu ja tapahtuu.



Noh, ehkä senkin voi laskea jonkinlaiseksi lisäarvoksi rahanmenolle  :Leveä hymy:  Siitä olen melko varma, että kuitenkin toistaiseksi olen päässyt halvemmalla kuin esim. A. Korpela kevennysrojekteissa  :Vink:

----------


## JohannesP

Kaksi lukukertaa ei riittänyt, mutta rahallisesti järkevää voi olla myös ostaa se osasarja kokonaisena. Siitä en tosin tiedä myykö Shimano suoraan RX-vaihtajalla olevia. Tylsintä lukijan kannalta olisi tietenkin ollut tingata sopivaan rahaan sama setti asetoneilta asennettuna ilman perkeleitä.  :Cool:

----------


## LJL

> Kaksi lukukertaa ei riittänyt, mutta rahallisesti järkevää voi olla myös ostaa se osasarja kokonaisena. Siitä en tosin tiedä myykö Shimano suoraan RX-vaihtajalla olevia. Tylsintä lukijan kannalta olisi tietenkin ollut tingata sopivaan rahaan sama setti asetoneilta asennettuna ilman perkeleitä.



Kävin tästä Tontsien kanssa etukäteen kirjeenvaihtoa ja lopputulemana oli, että jos olisi käynyt flat mount -jarrut niin näin, mutta noi vanhanmallin post mount -jarrut oli pakko tilata itse kun niitä ei saa mistään. Kuulemma XT-satulat olisi voinut saada toimimaan 8050:n tai GRX:n kahvojen kanssa mutta siitä vaihtoehdosta olen melko varma, että olisi käynyt kalliimmaksi tai ainakin hitaammaksi. Kahvat ja jarrut sain siis 277€ jolla taitaa saada nykyisestä mallistosta pelkät kahvat. 

En mä jaksanut tinkiä mitään, mutta sain pyytämättä 60€ alea loppulaskusta siitä yhdestä taannoisesta kammenkiristysepisodista, josta joskus tuli mainittuakin. Aikataulu oli tärkein ja helkkarin hyvin piti, siitä isot kiitokset putiikille.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tietääkö joku tapauksen tai tunteeko joku jonkun joka olisi aidosti ja vilpittömästi ollut sitä mieltä että pyörän hankinnassa tai sen osien vaihtamisessa parempiin ja tarkoituksenmukaisempiin ei olisi ollut järkeä sen vertaa etteikö olisi kannattanut?



Mun kyllä pitää tunnustaa että kaikki hankinnat ei ole aina menneet maaliin. Väkisin joskus tulee virheitäkin tehtyä.   :Hymy:

----------


## misopa

Minulla Di2-muutos Revoltiin jäi maksamaan 640€ ( sis. vanhojen osien myynnistä saadut tulot).

Eli kahvat vaihtuivat mekaanisista versioista Ultegran Di2 8070 malleihin, takavaihtaja Ultegran RX malliin, ratas Garbarukin 46t ovaaliin ja pakka XTR:n 11-40t (käytetty, kaverilta sopuhintaan).

Tuohon lisäksi ne kaapelit, boxit, akku ja laturi. (Rosebikellä oli edullisimmat) Bt-palikka löytyi jo jemmasta valmiina.

Hommassa jeesasi, että jarrusatuloita ei tarvinnut vaihtaa koska ne olivat jo valmiiksi tuota Ultegra-sarjaa ja uudet kahvat olivat valmiiksi täytetyt ja ilmatut, niin vaihto oli todella helppo ja nopea toimenpide. Asennuksen tein myös itse, ihan simppeli homma tuokin.

Mietin pitkään laitanko nuo GRX-kahvat, mutta päädyin lopulta noihin viimeisimmän mallin Ultegroihin koska ovat 200g kevyemmät ja muotoilultaan miellyttivät silmää enemmän pienemmän kokonsa vuoksi. Lisäksi ilmestyivät sopivasti Fillaritorille käyttämättöminä myyntiin  :Hymy: 

Kannattiko? No ehdottomasti! Maantiepyörässä ehdin tottua sähkövaihteisiin ja vaikka tuo mekaaninen Ultegra sinänsä toimii hyvin, niin on tuo Di2 vielä melkoinen loikka eteenpäin.

----------


## LJL

> Minulla Di2-muutos Revoltiin jäi maksamaan 640€ ( sis. vanhojen osien myynnistä saadut tulot).



Tuohan oli varsin edullinen diili! En ole vielä ruvennut myymään noita mekaanisia komponentteja, mutta totesin just että verstaan lattialla ylimääräisenä lojuu parhaillaan Ultegran 6800 kammet, 6800 kahvat, 6800 etuvaihtaja, 8000 takavaihtaja, TRP:n Spyret... Kai noista jotain saa Fillaritorilla jotakin kunhan jaksaa laitella ilmoitukset. Vai pitäisiköhän tilata joku runko ja...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Eikös shimanolla olisi tangon sisäänkin menevä boksi, joka korvaa toisen tangonpään tulpan, eikä näy sen enempää. Vai onko tuo jokin erilainen?



Jos stonga ei ole Di2 yhteensopiva (reikä johdolle), niin pitää laittaa stemmin alle tuo boksi. Se tankotulpan paikalle tuleva olisi ollut hyvä mutta tällä mennään.

----------


## stenu

> En ole vielä ruvennut myymään noita mekaanisia komponentteja, mutta totesin just että verstaan lattialla ylimääräisenä lojuu parhaillaan Ultegran 6800 kammet, 6800 kahvat, 6800 etuvaihtaja, 8000 takavaihtaja, TRP:n Spyret... Kai noista jotain saa Fillaritorilla jotakin kunhan jaksaa laitella ilmoitukset. Vai pitäisiköhän tilata joku runko ja...



Joo noista kasaisi Exploron kaveriksi oikein hyvän työmatkafillarin, kun vaan valkkaisi sellasen rungon, missä jarrusatula on chainstayssa tai vaihtoehtoisesti heittäisi Spyret sillalta ja laittaisi vannejarrut..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Joo noista kasaisi Exploron kaveriksi oikein hyvän työmatkafillarin, kun vaan valkkaisi sellasen rungon, missä jarrusatula on chainstayssa tai vaihtoehtoisesti heittäisi Spyret sillalta ja laittaisi vannejarrut..



Joku setämies-pyörä olisi kyllä poikaa  :Hymy:  Onneksi verstaaseen (meidän 1,5x1,5m vaatehuone, voi arvata mitä vaimo sanoo) mahtuu vain kaksi pyörää, plus lastenpyörät ja -vaunut.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Mun kyllä pitää tunnustaa että kaikki hankinnat ei ole aina menneet maaliin. Väkisin joskus tulee virheitäkin tehtyä.



(Menee taas lievän off-topicin jatkamiseksi yhä edemmäs aiheesta, mikä luonnollisesti ärsyttää monia, mutta olkoon, eihän tässä ole enää mitään menetettävää...)

Mutta tuossahan on ymmärtääkseni kyse aivan eri asiasta eli siitä että paremmaksi ja tarkoituksenmukaisemmaksi ennakkoon uskottu hankinta ei sellainen todellisuudessa ollutkaan (tai ei vain toiminut niin kuin piti tai oli luullut tai kuvitellut).  Vastaavia kokemuksiahan meillä lienee kaikilla.

----------


## nikkesi

> Joku setämies-pyörä olisi kyllä poikaa  Onneksi verstaaseen (meidän 1,5x1,5m vaatehuone, voi arvata mitä vaimo sanoo) mahtuu vain kaksi pyörää, plus lastenpyörät ja -vaunut.



Oletko ynnännyt kokonaishintaa projektille.? Minkä painoinen setti tästä tuli.? Itse mietin kannattaako runkisettinä vai kokonaista hankkia.

----------


## LJL

> Oletko ynnännyt kokonaishintaa projektille.? Minkä painoinen setti tästä tuli.? Itse mietin kannattaako runkisettinä vai kokonaista hankkia.



Netto vai brutto ja miten jyvitetään vanhat komponentit? Sanoisin omilla kokemuksilla että osta suoraan Toneilta jos ei ole jotain erityistä syytä/intohimoa tehdä runkosetistä. Exploro on vähän kompleksinen ja kallis runko itse kötöstellä.

Kokoonpano vanhanmallin Ltd-rungolla on noin 8,3kg kevyillä kiekoilla ja renkailla, aerokiekot ja järeämmät kumit nostaa 8,5kg tienoolle. Sähkövaihteet ja hydrauliset jarrut saattoivat juuri nostaa parisataa grammaa. Exploron juttu ei ole pelkkä keveys vaan rungon todella hyvin onnistunut geometria ja yleinen erootillisuus ajotuntumassa, mistä tekijöistä se sitten johtuukaan.

----------


## LJL

Kävin koeajamassa uusia jarruja ja Di2:sia... Hyvää päivää. Totean vain että hyvää päivää.

----------


## Tolkun mies

Tämä Cännärin SuperX oli mennyt minulta ohitse 2019 malleista.
Tuo on enemmänkin markkinointiosaston työstämä grinderi tunnetusta SuperX -cylclosta: Vaihdetaan leveämpi i23 vanne, gravel renkaat,  joustavampi tolppa ja ilmeisesti (?) vielä leveämpi stonga
Tuo on ihan kivan näköinen laite, mutta toisaalta tuo WTB Kom i23 vannekehä on kokemukseni mukaan hieman pehmeää alumiinia. Gravel reissulla ja hiekkatiellä se toimi ihan hyvin, mutta yhden krossipolun jälkeen vein ne rihtaukseen.

----------


## Tolkun mies

Koska leveämmät kiekot jo löytyvät tallista, niin laitoin saman fillarin cyclocross-version tilaukseen, vaikkakin se on "vain" apex versio. Nyt oli syyshinta mukavasti kohdallaan. Tuon väristä fillaria on kiva uittaa krossi-mudassa  :Hymy:

----------


## YocceT

> Hyvä vinkki, pääsin tähän pisteeseen, eli Garmin normipositiossa ja Lupine oikealla hieman sivussa, ei haittaa tuommoinen ~20mm poikkeama keskilinjasta.



Ei kai se 20 milliä tai 20 senttiäkään sivupoikkeamaa mitään haittaa, kun valokeilan leveys siellä 5 metrin päässä on kuitenkin metrejä.

----------


## LJL

> Ei kai se 20 milliä tai 20 senttiäkään sivupoikkeamaa mitään haittaa, kun valokeilan leveys siellä 5 metrin päässä on kuitenkin metrejä.



Juuei, eilen käytiin pojan kanssa Kirkkonummella pimeässä metsässä niin sillä ei ole mitään väliä. 

Nyt täytyy kyllä sanoa että alkaa olla pyörä omaan käyttöön aika kohdillaan. Kevyehkö Digiloikka-Exploro hydraulisilla jarruilla ja Lupinen valoilla lähentelee jonkinlaista täydellisyyttä. Olen neitsyt. Hei.

----------


## JohannesP

Saitko muuten uuden tolpan jo takuusta vai mikä oli sen lopputulema? 

Seuraavaksi kiekkoja speksaan.  :Vink:

----------


## LJL

> Saitko muuten uuden tolpan jo takuusta vai mikä oli sen lopputulema?



En ole vielä ehtinyt kysellä myyjäliikkeestä (edelrad.de), kun niiden kanssa on toinen prosessi vireillä BMC:n maastorunkoon liittyen. Siinä kun ei tullut satulatolppaa eikä takaiskarin lockoutia mukana ollenkaan vaikka ilmossa luki. Hele... Asetoneilla kerrottiin ettei 3T edes kysele noita vanhoja tolppia takaisin vaan pitäisi mennä valokuvilla.





> Seuraavaksi kiekkoja speksaan.



Matti Nykästä siteeratakseni totuus on todellakin todellisuutta.

----------


## Moska

> Ei kai se 20 milliä tai 20 senttiäkään sivupoikkeamaa mitään haittaa, kun valokeilan leveys siellä 5 metrin päässä on kuitenkin metrejä.



Ei muuten, mutta mielipuolta vaivaa epäsymmetrisyys (ainakin minua). Kampisarjaa on jotenkin oppinut sietämään, ettei tarvitse ketjuja molemmille puolille.

----------


## kurvaaja

Cannondale Topstone 2020 alumiinimalliston huippu nyt Ultegra 2x11 voimansiirrolla vs. 2019 Apex 1. Tämä mielestäni hyvä parannus. Väri sen sijaan mielestäni melko erikoinen valinta.. täysin musta..  Jos 2020 mallia saisi 2019 sinisenä, niin olisi aika houkuttava vaihtoehto

----------


## Tukkasotka

Ettei olis 105 ja FSA:ta ennemminki?

----------


## hitlike

> Ettei olis 105 ja FSA:ta ennemminki?



Näyttää olevan muuten Ultegraa voimansiirto (kahvat, vaihtajat, pakka) mutta kampisarjaksi 200€ sarjalaisen tilalle lyöty 80€ tarvike. No onhan "x voimansiirto" ollut aina pyörämarkkinoinnissa enemmän kuin liukuva käsite.

Toisaalta en itse ole voimansiirrolle laskenut paljoa arvoa sen jälkeen kuin teknologia saavutti pisteen että kaikki ~deoresta ylöspäin toimii kuin junan vessa, vaan specsannut lähinnä runkoa, kiekkoja ja rengastusta.

----------


## Teemu H

> En ole vielä ehtinyt kysellä myyjäliikkeestä (edelrad.de), kun niiden kanssa on toinen prosessi vireillä BMC:n maastorunkoon liittyen. Siinä kun ei tullut satulatolppaa eikä takaiskarin lockoutia mukana ollenkaan vaikka ilmossa luki. Hele... Asetoneilla kerrottiin ettei 3T edes kysele noita vanhoja tolppia takaisin vaan pitäisi mennä valokuvilla.



Ai onko sinullakin Exploron tolppa hajonnut, siitä elastomeerista?  :Irvistys: 

Minulla on uusi tolppa vielä saamatta. Nyt Signature lupasi, että kohta saan. Uskotaan niin  :Nolous: 

Wheels MFG keskiö on myös postin pakettiautomaatissa odottamassa. Nopeasti tuli lakosta huolimatta, perjantaina tilasin Foxcompilta. Sieltä voi näköjään ostaa myös Exploron nykyään.

----------


## TERU

"Toisaalta en itse ole voimansiirrolle laskenut paljoa arvoa sen jälkeen kuin teknologia saavutti pisteen että kaikki ~deoresta ylöspäin toimii kuin junan vessa, vaan specsannut lähinnä runkoa, kiekkoja ja rengastusta."/hitlike

Siis yllä olevasta mielipiteestä olen;

Samaa mieltä hyvin samaa. 

Saa tuohon runkosarjaan monen tasoista vaihteistoa.

https://www.nummenpyora.fi/tuotteet/...gravel-pyorat/

----------


## Tolkun mies

Kun keskustelu nyt johti alu-runkoisiin ja FSA kampisarjoilla varustettuihin, niin tämän viestiketjun Fuji Jari 1.1 on myynnissä fillaritorilla.

https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...llarit/page109

----------


## Talisker

> ...Exploron juttu ei ole pelkkä keveys vaan rungon todella hyvin onnistunut geometria ja yleinen erootillisuus ajotuntumassa, mistä tekijöistä se sitten johtuukaan.



Italialaisissa pyörissä se johtuu niissä olevasta sielusta.

----------


## LJL

> Ai onko sinullakin Exploron tolppa hajonnut, siitä elastomeerista?



Kyllä, koko insertti notkuu ehkä asteen verran kun käsin kääntelee penkistä, ei onneksi ajossa tunnu vielä. Hieman se potuttaa jos pitää Saksaan lähettää. Hele... Pitäisiköhän koittaa suoraan 3T:n kautta kun nahkahousukauppiaan kanssa nokkahuilut soivat vähän epävireisesti.





> Italialaisissa pyörissä se johtuu niissä olevasta sielusta.



Totta, siitä täytyy olla kysymys!!  :Cool:  Enpä tuota legendaarista sielu-asiaa edes muistanut.

----------


## perttime

> ...
> Totta, siitä täytyy olla kysymys!!  Enpä tuota legendaarista sielu-asiaa edes muistanut.



Muistaakseni fooruumilla oli joskus määritelmä sielusta. Siihen liittyi ainakin vanha Giuseppe pienen vuoristopolun päässä olevassa savuisessa mökissä ja hiilellä lämpiävä ahjo.

----------


## LJL

> Muistaakseni fooruumilla oli joskus määritelmä sielusta. Siihen liittyi ainakin vanha Giuseppe pienen vuoristopolun päässä olevassa savuisessa mökissä ja hiilellä lämpiävä ahjo.



Joo muistan hämärästi jostakin (kohta 10v sitten, wtf) tapahtuneen liittymisen alkuvaiheilta hyvin raivoisaakin sielukeskustelua, vrt. nykyiset sähköpyöräväännöt. Sitäkin mielenkiintoisempi kysymys on, miksi sielukeskustelu loppui

----------


## plr

> .. miksi sielukeskustelu loppui



Onko gravel-pyörillä sielua? Vaikka pyörä olisi tullut itsensä Edoardon/Giuseppen/Erneston pajalta, niin näissä vehkeissä on monia ominaisuuksia, jotka saattavat olla ristiriidassa sielukkuuden kanssa. Esimerkiksi kuiturungot, sähkövaihteet, levyjarrut, 1x, flare-droppitangot, leveät tubeless-renkaat, sisäiset kaapelivedot, ... Lista on pitkä. Tuossa jo alkaa liberaaleinkin tulkitsija epäillä. Vai löytyykö joku gravel-pyörä, josta voidaan epäilyksettä sanoa, että sillä on sielu?

Näissä ehkä olisi?


Lisäys: Tajusin juuri, että nuohan taitavat olla 1x-pyöriä eli sillä ei voi sulkea pois sielukkuutta.

----------


## stenu

Kyllä mä sanoisin, että (melkein) pyörään kuin pyörään saa ajettua sielun, kun vaan malttaa ajaa sillä tarpeeksi. Pelkästään työmatkoja hinkkaamalla se ei ehkä onnistu. Mutta se taitaa kyllä pitää paikkansa, että joihinkin pyöriin se syntyy nopeammin kuin toisiin, joissain hyvin harvoissa sitä voi olla aavistus jo uutenakin ja sitten on myös joitain, johon sitä ei synny, vaikka miten ajaisi.

(Tapasin muuten eilen töissä nuoren (itseeni verrattuna  :Leveä hymy: ) naisen, joka on ajanut Sutraan sielua vuodessa enemmän kuin moni ehtii ajamaan koko harrastusaikanaan. Hän kertoi _aloittaneensa pyöräilyn_ viime vuonna niin, että osti Sutran, ajoi pari sataa kilsaa sillä, pakkasi pyörän ja retkeilyvarusteet lentokoneeseen, lensi Aucklandiin ja seikkaili itsekseen pari kuukautta pitkin Uuden Seelannin asuttuja ja asumattomampia seutuja. En tiedä vaikutatko myös täällä foorumilla, mutta oli hienoa tarina. Respect.)

----------


## hphuhtin

Törmäsin ehkä samaan naiseen Keilaniemessä liikennevaloissa. Kiinnitin tosin ensin huomion hienoon Sutraan. Kuskikin olisi kyllä huomion ansainnut (varovasti nyt, miituu ja kaikki), mutta sanoin silti ”hieno Sutra” ja sain kuulla Uuden Seelannin suunnitelmista. Sukupuoleen katsomatta arvostan. Vaikuttikohan muuten oman Sutran hankintaan  :Hymy: 

Oma unelma olisi ajaa tuo pätkä, taitaa jäädä odottamaan eläkeikää: https://thegreattrail.ca/

----------


## eakin

Mielenkiintoinen tuo PlanetX:n hinnoittelu. Kyttäillyt josko tulisi Black Friday alennuksia tai muita koska pyörän kanssa ei ole kiire (kevääksi käyttöön) ja tuo Tempest alkanut kiinnostamaan. Eilen nostivat Rival 1 sarjalla hinnan 1399£ -> 1699£. Tuo aikaisempikaan ei ollut mikään virallinen alennushinta. Tänään tuli sitten aamulla uutiskirjetarjous että rajatun ajan £=€ eli hinta on 1699€, mitta silti tuo edellinen puntahinta oli halvempi... Space Chickenin hinta taas vähän tippui.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Törmäsin ehkä samaan naiseen Keilaniemessä liikennevaloissa. Kiinnitin tosin ensin huomion hienoon Sutraan. Kuskikin olisi kyllä huomion ansainnut (varovasti nyt, miituu ja kaikki), mutta sanoin silti ”hieno Sutra” ja sain kuulla Uuden Seelannin suunnitelmista. Sukupuoleen katsomatta arvostan. Vaikuttikohan muuten oman Sutran hankintaan



NOH KYLLÄHÄN NYT JOKAISELLA PITÄÄ YKSI SUTTURA OLLA; KÖH KÖH

kun sitä kaikki mietti kuitenkin, niin nyt se on sanottu ja sillä selvä, pahoittelen jo etukäteen ...

Tuohon sielukkuuteen niin taisin olla myös siinä keskustelussa mukana; sielukkuus varmaan kiteytyy kuitenkin fillarissa tohon runkoon, ja siihen onko valmistaja lähtenyt painamaan massana mahdollisimman halvalla tavaraa ulos, ja onko vaikuttanut vähänkään kiinnostuneelta siitä mitä sillä välineellä sitten tehdään. Varmaan historia ja brändi ja kaikki ympärillerakenneltu vaikuttaa myös. Omalta kohdalta vaikkapa Colnago ja Bianchi on hyviä esimerkki että tuleehan niiden runkoja ulos muualtakin kuin vuorenpersiistä yksinäiseltä sepältä, mutta silti jotain värähtää sisällä kun noista tulee puhe. Toisaalta myös Specialized on yksi pahimpia massatuottajia, mutta viisari heilahtaa siitä huolimatta S-Works-runkojen kohdalla.

----------


## hitlike

Se nyt on selvä että sielut puuttuu Canyoneista, Radoneista, Whiteista, Planet X:stä, Vituksista, yms. Biancheissa ja Colnagoissa tilanne on taas päinvastainen, sielua tursuaa saumojen väleistä. Mutta entäs välimuotona vanhat ja perinteikkäät mutta kuitenkin halvat bulkkimerkit esim Trek tai Kona? Joku säännöstö tähän pitäisi kehitellä.

----------


## Shamus

> Italialaisissa pyörissä se johtuu niissä olevasta sielusta.



Jotenkin vain 3T (Tecnologia del Tubo Torino) tuntuu hyvinkin samanlaiselta kuin Colnagot... ehkä niissä vain on samaa sielua hyvinkin paljon  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

En itse usko tähän sielujuttuun ollenkaan, tai sitten siinä on kyse jonkin konkreettisemman asian kuvailemisesta turhan abstraktilla tavalla. Yleensä tulee puhuttua erotiikasta, jos jotain abstraktia termiä haluaa käyttää.

Olen nyt 33v ukkeli, harrastanut nyt about 12 vuotta aktiivisesti pyöräilyä enkä katso olevani minkäänlainen elämäntapa- tai setämiespyöräilijä vaan enemmänkin kuntourheilija, ja oma näkemykseni on, että pyörä on aina joko paremmin tai huonommin omiin tarpeisiin vastaava. Se, mitä sanotaan joko pyörässä (kokoonpanossa) olevaksi tai siihen kehittyväksi "sieluksi", on mielestäni eniten sitä, tuntuuko pyörä hyvältä ajaessani ja katsellessani sitä. Jos pyörä on aivan paska, sillä ei ole sielua. Jos pyörä on hyvä, tai siinä on potentiaalia tulla hyväksi, niin ehkä siinä sitten on sieluakin.

Joskus porukka on tullut livenä ihmettelemään pyörää, että onkos tämä se jota on fillari-lehden foorumilla rakennettu. Jos pyörä herättää muissa jotakin (mahdollisesti positiivista) mielenkiintoa, niin siinä voi olla ulkopuolisellekin jotain sielukkuutta. Ehkä enemmänkin erotiikkaa.

----------


## JackOja

> .... Olen nyt 33v ukkeli... enkä katso olevani minkäänlainen elämäntapa- tai setämiespyöräilijä...



Et siis ole ns. pikkuvanha? Et käyttänyt 5-vuotiaana pukua eikä tukka ollut siistillä jakauksella etkä puhunut kuin Matti Klinge?

Mä sanoisin tuohon sieluasiaan, että sen tietää kun sitä on. Ei sitä voi olla kategorisesti jollain tietyllä brändillä. Eikä jonkun toisen henkilön fillarin "sielukkuudesta" voi sanoa mitään.

Sitähän lisäksi sanotaan, että esineisiin ei voi rakastua. Niinkuin ei ihmisen ulkokuoreenkaan vaan siihen sisimpään. Puoleensavetävä ulkomuoto voi toki auttaa. Kun rakastaa fillareitaan tietää niillä olevan sielu.

----------


## LJL

> Et siis ole ns. pikkuvanha? Et käyttänyt 5-vuotiaana pukua eikä tukka ollut siistillä jakauksella etkä puhunut kuin Matti Klinge?



En ole ehkä pikkuvanha mutta monet ikätoverit tuntuu olevan aikuistumattomia vanhapikkuja. Eli oon varmaan kuitenkin sillä tavalla "rupsahtanut" että on vaimo, lapset ja tila-auto. Ja grävelpyörä. Ajan myös maastopyörällä todistetusti hiljempaa kuin moni setämies kuten izmo.

----------


## LJL

> Sitähän lisäksi sanotaan, että esineisiin ei voi rakastua. Niinkuin ei ihmisen ulkokuoreenkaan vaan siihen sisimpään. Puoleensavetävä ulkomuoto voi toki auttaa. Kun rakastaa fillareitaan tietää niillä olevan sielu.



Erittäin hyvin sanottu

----------


## paaton

Shamus yritti nätisti kertoa tapaa, jolla ymmärtää pskaa laatua ja osaa antaa virheet anteeksi. Täähän se sielu juttu noin niinkuin oikeasti on. 

Teräsrunkoinen saa ruostua sielukkaasti puhki ja italiaanojen käsittämättömän hankalat sisäiset vaijerinvedot menevät pyhänhengen piikkiin. Ehkäpä 3t satulatolpallakin on oma sielu?

----------


## JohannesP

Sielukkuus loppuu viimeistään siihen, kun pyörän saa käsiinsä ja lukee pakkauksesta/rungosta isolla ilmoitetun made in china. 

Tuppaa nuo oikeasti sielukkaat italialaiset sarjatuotantorungot olevan harvassa.

----------


## Vivve

> Mielenkiintoinen tuo PlanetX:n hinnoittelu. Kyttäillyt josko tulisi Black Friday alennuksia tai muita koska pyörän kanssa ei ole kiire (kevääksi käyttöön) ja tuo Tempest alkanut kiinnostamaan. Eilen nostivat Rival 1 sarjalla hinnan 1399£ -> 1699£. Tuo aikaisempikaan ei ollut mikään virallinen alennushinta. Tänään tuli sitten aamulla uutiskirjetarjous että rajatun ajan £=€ eli hinta on 1699€, mitta silti tuo edellinen puntahinta oli halvempi... Space Chickenin hinta taas vähän tippui.




No niinpä näkyy. Kuinkas pitkään tuo tarjous on voimassa?

----------


## paaton

> Sielukkuus loppuu viimeistään siihen, kun pyörän saa käsiinsä ja lukee pakkauksesta/rungosta isolla ilmoitetun made in china. 
> 
> Tuppaa nuo oikeasti sielukkaat italialaiset sarjatuotantorungot olevan harvassa.



Ninerin rungossa luki taiwan. Onko onko sillä sielu? Tai sainko edes vähän henkeä pyörään laittamalla dedan italialaisen satulatolpan? Eikun hittolainen, sekin on tehty taiwanissa...

----------


## JohannesP

Tässä pääsisi jo GG pyörien sielukkuuden kautta politiikkaan, mutta jätän menemättä. Vastaus silti ei.

----------


## veke

> Ninerin rungossa luki taiwan. Onko onko sillä sielu? Tai sainko edes vähän henkeä pyörään laittamalla dedan italialaisen satulatolpan? Eikun hittolainen, sekin on tehty taiwanissa...



 Edesmenneessä Rossanossa oli Dedan satulatolppa. Se Deda oli sielukas, sysipaska.

----------


## paaton

> Edesmenneessä Rossanossa oli Dedan satulatolppa. Se Deda oli sielukas, sysipaska.



hihi  :Hymy:  Eli se eteenpäin notkahtava satulannokka ja tautisen hankala säätö on sielukkutta! Tuota 3t selkeästi hakee uudella fleksaavalla tolpalla.

----------


## Pexi

Jaaha, Katkerat ja Kateelliset sarja onkin taas aloittanut uuden tuotantokauden.

----------


## LJL

> Jaaha, Katkerat ja Kateelliset sarja onkin taas aloittanut uuden tuotantokauden.



Ainakaan siitä Exploron satulatolpasta ei kannata olla ollenkaan kateellinen, se on aivampaska

----------


## stenu

> Jaaha, Katkerat ja Kateelliset sarja onkin taas aloittanut uuden tuotantokauden.



No sen verran erikoisia näkemyksiä "sielukkuudesta" täällä on nyt esitetty, että saattaa totuuden poikanen sisältyä tohon.

Sielukkuus ja paskuus ei kyllä korrelloi mun mielestä millään tavoin, vaan päin vastoin. Mun mielestä sielukkutta on ennemmin se, että kun pyörä vielä vuosien käytön jälkeen toimii niin hyvin, että ei tulisi mieleenkään luopua siitä. Sielukkuus ei välttämättä myöskään korreloi hinnan kanssa, vaikka kieltämättä pitää paikkansa, että ainakin tiettyyn rajaan asti joku yhteys voi olla. Mun oman kokemuksen mukaan sielukkuutta kyllä lisää huimasti se, että joku on pyörän rungon tehnyt juuri sinua varten, sinun mitoillasi ja sinun itse speksaamin yksityiskohdin. Niitä, jotka epäilevät sielun olemassaoloa, suosittelen kokeilemaan. Sielukkuuden multihuipentuma lienee se, että olet itse tehnyt oman runkosi. Silloin pyöräsi mukana kulkee myös pala omaa sieluasi.

If it works, why cange it out.. (offaria, koska maantiepyörä, mutta todistetusti Mr. King ajelee myös graveleita tolla, niin ehkä ei ihan tyystin sittenkään..)

----------


## paaton

> Ainakaan siitä Exploron satulatolpasta ei kannata olla ollenkaan kateellinen, se on aivampaska



Eikös tuo ongelma ole jo korjattukin uudemmalla tolpalla? Kai se uudempi versio passaa vanhempaan runkoon?

----------


## K.Kuronen

Sielukkuudesta. Yhtään sellaista pyörää ei ole ollut, joka ei aikansa palveltuaan olisi päätynyt poistoon, nytkin pari hyvin palvellutta runkoa odottaa kohtalonsa täyttymistä.

Mutta retkeilyvarusteissa on sellaisia, joihin voisi liittää sielukkuuden: varuste kertoo kuljetuista kilometreista, tuo rikkaita muistoja reissuista, palauttaa parhaat hetket mieleen. Sellaisista ei tulisi mielenkään luopua. Tällainen rikas esine voi olla vaikka kattila, sellainen, joka lähtee tulevien eläkevuosien pitkille yksinäisille retkille mukaan kertomaan tarinaansa etäisten tunturien kupeessa.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

No niin,

back to the topic.

----------


## stenu

Nyt olisi kohtuuhintaista teräskompliittia laatuosilla tarjolla jollekin, jota ei vannejarrut pelota. Jos ajelut vaan gravelia yms. ilman krossikisarypemistä, niin jarrut vaihtaisin mini-v:ksi. Muuten taitais olla valmis ajoon. (Ei ole oma eikä kaverinkaan)

----------


## Dieselman

> Rose Backroad lähti tilaukseen, kokona 51, GRX810 osilla, 48/31 ja 11-34. Päädyin lopulta noihin vakiokiekkoihin vaikka olisi nuo MAX versiotkin saanut ilman lisähintaa päivitettyä. Kiitokset siinä jeesanneille. Toimitusaika-arvio 16 viikkoa, rungot loppu.
> 
> Suomen asiakaspalvelu toimii ainakin hienosti.



Alustava toimitusarvio oli "early February 2020".

Äsken tuli viesti että lähetetty. Tuli ihan puskista nyt tämä, joutuukohan sitä kumminkin vielä ennen lumia testailemaan.

----------


## LJL

> Eikös tuo ongelma ole jo korjattukin uudemmalla tolpalla? Kai se uudempi versio passaa vanhempaan runkoon?



Juuri kun Asetoni & Asetonista kysyin niin ei ole tällä hetkellä kuin yksi ja sama malli tolpasta, johon myös tolppa takuuna vaihtuu. Osa notkuu ja osa ei, vissiin tuurista kiinni. Myöhemmin on tulossa Exploro Race tms. jossa on päivitetty tolppa jonka pitäisi olla taaksepäin yhteensopiva

----------


## JackOja

Käykö Exploroon mikään ihan tavallinen tolppa? Ilmeisesti ei koska tämä on selvästi joku issue?

----------


## LJL

> Käykö Exploroon mikään ihan tavallinen tolppa? Ilmeisesti ei koska tämä on selvästi joku issue?



Nej på grund av runkospesifi aerotolppa

----------


## Tukkasotka

Viiden tonnin runko, joka lähtökohtaisesti paskana.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tolkun mies

> Viiden tonnin runko, joka lähtökohtaisesti paskana.



Ei vaan sen sielulla on vain huono karma.

(ensi viikolla varmaankin kiroilen uuden Kännärin tolpan kanssa, jonka suunnittelijat ovat tehneet samoja syntejä )

----------


## LJL

> Viiden tonnin runko, joka lähtökohtaisesti paskana.



Ostin alesta joten ei tässä nyt mitään syytä ole hätäillä

----------


## hitlike

No kai noita Plöröjä on myyty aika monta ja ei kaikissa ole ongelmia, ja toimivista ei toki kukaan kirjoittele nettiin. Ne missä on vikaa reklamoidaan kunnes kourassa osa joka toimii. Onhan tuo kuitenkin todistetusti ihan huippupyörä arvosteluiden perusteella.

Toisaalta mietin kyllä että mitä järkeä on gravelpyörässä hakea jotain millinjoustoja jollain epäluotettavilla ja monimutkaisilla elastomeeritolpilla kun ajellaan kuitenkin 40mm kumeilla. Kunnon kermaperseilyä.

----------


## LJL

^ Harvinaisen totta, Berkin List suodattaa ihan riittävästi ja satulan kiinnitys saisi olla elastomeerilliseton

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Toisaalta mietin kyllä että mitä järkeä on gravelpyörässä hakea jotain millinjoustoja jollain epäluotettavilla ja monimutkaisilla elastomeeritolpilla kun ajellaan kuitenkin 40mm kumeilla. Kunnon kermaperseilyä.



Itellä teräsrouhijassa 42 mm kumit ja thudbuster st. Kermaisa hanuri tykkää  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexi

> Itellä teräsrouhijassa 42 mm kumit ja thudbuster st. Kermaisa hanuri tykkää



Samaa sairautta täälläkin. 50 mm renkaat, titaanirunko ja eeSilk. Jos kerran kermaperseillään, niin perseillään sitten kunnolla. Elämä on liian lyhyt puolivillaiseen kermaperseilyyn.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Omassa käytössä on aika pitkään ollut Ritcheyn FlexLogic-tolppa, eikä tarvetta päivitykseen ole ollut.

----------


## mehukatti

Lauf suunnittelee täysjousitettua gravel-pyörää:

https://www.bikeradar.com/news/lauf-...pension-sysem/

----------


## LJL

> Lauf suunnittelee täysjousitettua gravel-pyörää:
> 
> https://www.bikeradar.com/news/lauf-...pension-sysem/



Kuvasta päätellen kysymyksessä on eräänlainen teenlehtijousitus

----------


## kurvaaja

> Alustava toimitusarvio oli "early February 2020".
> 
> Äsken tuli viesti että lähetetty. Tuli ihan puskista nyt tämä, joutuukohan sitä kumminkin vielä ennen lumia testailemaan.



Positiivinen yllätys. Laitahan ihmeessä raporttia, kun pyörä tulee ja pääset testailemaan. Tuliko sulla siis Rosen R Thirty vai DT Swiss kiekoilla? Itsekin Backroadia katsellut "sillä silmällä", mutta juuri pitkän toimitusaika arvion takia en laittanut tilaukseen.. olisi näköjään pitänyt laittaa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## eakin

Oli Planet X:llä yksi Free Rangerin proto myynnissä 1290€ mutta kerkesi jo mennä kun arvoin liian kauan jarrujen takia. Miten vaikea on vaihtaa jos tilaa pyörän jossa jarrukahvat väärinpäin? Ei kai uusia kahvoja tarvitse jos esim. Sramin Rival 1?

Tuo Free Ranger voisi olla kyllä mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto kun tulee saataville.

----------


## Vivve

Saahan ne vaihdettua tilausvaiheessakin.

----------


## Dieselman

> Positiivinen yllätys. Laitahan ihmeessä raporttia, kun pyörä tulee ja pääset testailemaan. Tuliko sulla siis Rosen R Thirty vai DT Swiss kiekoilla? Itsekin Backroadia katsellut "sillä silmällä", mutta juuri pitkän toimitusaika arvion takia en laittanut tilaukseen.. olisi näköjään pitänyt laittaa



Niillä Rosen kiekoilla. Viikonloppuna on tullut maahan, mutta lakosta johtuen ei ole liikkunut eteenpäin. Voi olla että jää testaamiset keväälle.

----------


## overlow

> Oli Planet X:llä yksi Free Rangerin proto myynnissä 1290€ mutta kerkesi jo mennä kun arvoin liian kauan jarrujen takia. Miten vaikea on vaihtaa jos tilaa pyörän jossa jarrukahvat väärinpäin? Ei kai uusia kahvoja tarvitse jos esim. Sramin Rival 1?
> 
> Tuo Free Ranger voisi olla kyllä mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto kun tulee saataville.



Eihän tuo ole kuin kaapelit/letkut vaihtaa toisiin kahvoihin. Toki tuossahan on oma vaivansa tehdä mutta ei se rakettitiedettä ole, mitä nyt hydrauliset joutuu erittäin todennäköisesti ilmaamaan toimenpiteen jälkeen.

----------


## veke

> Sielukkuudesta. Yhtään sellaista pyörää ei ole ollut, joka ei aikansa palveltuaan olisi päätynyt poistoon, nytkin pari hyvin palvellutta runkoa odottaa kohtalonsa täyttymistä.
> 
> Mutta retkeilyvarusteissa on sellaisia, joihin voisi liittää sielukkuuden: varuste kertoo kuljetuista kilometreista, tuo rikkaita muistoja reissuista, palauttaa parhaat hetket mieleen. Sellaisista ei tulisi mielenkään luopua. Tällainen rikas esine voi olla vaikka kattila, sellainen, joka lähtee tulevien eläkevuosien pitkille yksinäisille retkille mukaan kertomaan tarinaansa etäisten tunturien kupeessa.



Oot väärässä! :Hymy: 
Vaimo...Iikan pyöräpäivät toissa viikonloppuna. Hää löysi pyörän, jossa 'sielu'. Gravel. Hiilikuitu Spessu.
Että on edelleen täpinöissään ( ehkä issekin olisin, jos olis, renkaat vaihtaen...)  Elämä on.

----------


## eakin

Ei taida noissa bargainpyörissä saada vaihdettua ainakaan automaationa? No tuo kerkesi jo mennä, odotellaan mitä tulee vielä eteen.

----------


## kurvaaja

Alkanut kiinnostaa Vituksen (vai mitenköhän pitäisi taivuttaa) hiilikuituinen gravel/adventure pyörä https://www.wiggle.com/vitus-substan...oad-bike-2020/ . Vaikuttaa hyvälle paketille (2x11 GRX, tilaa 700x45 renkaille, kierrekeskiö, kohtuupainoinen, hyvän näköinen). Ainoana miinuksena 650b rengaskoko, eli joutuisi tilata toisen (700c) kiekkosarjan oikeastaan heti kättelyssä joka nostaa hintaa +500€. 

Toisekseen asia, mitä edellä jo sivuttiinkin, niin mitenhän Wiggleltä tilatessa tuo jarrujen kätisyys?

----------


## eakin

Itsekin ajatellut ensisijaisesti katsoa 650b renkailla olevaa versiota, sillä ostin jo varastoon nuo Shimanon RS21 700c kiekot kun niitä viikko sitten sai alle 80 eurolla. Sitten voisi viritellä noihin vähän erityyppiset renkaat tilanteen mukaan. Kovasti odottelen tuleeko Black Fridayna jotain kovia tarjouksia, ostohousut on valmiina jalassa. Listalla on tällä hetkellä aika paljon vaihtoehtoja ja tuntuu että vaan kasvaa ajan kanssa:

- Planet x Space Chicken / Tempest / keväämmällä Free Ranger
- Canyon Grail AL keväällä
- Ribble CGR
- Vitus Substance
- Rose Backroad

Saattaa olla että vielä jäi jotain uupumaankin...

----------


## Vivve

> Toisekseen asia, mitä edellä jo sivuttiinkin, niin mitenhän Wiggleltä tilatessa tuo jarrujen kätisyys?



 Voit valita kätisyyden tilausvaiheessa. CRC:llä kuulemma vaihtavat kätisyyden automaattisesti ostajan kotimaan mukaan.

----------


## Vivve

> Eihän tuo ole kuin kaapelit/letkut vaihtaa toisiin kahvoihin. Toki tuossahan on oma vaivansa tehdä mutta ei se rakettitiedettä ole, mitä nyt hydrauliset joutuu erittäin todennäköisesti ilmaamaan toimenpiteen jälkeen.



Sramin kahvoissa joutuu avaamaan nestesäiliön letkujen vaihtamiseksi ja sen jälkeen on tosiaan laitettava uudet nesteet. Tämä siis ellei ole noita connectamajigeja jossakin valmiina. Melko työlästä mutta ei tosiaan rakettitiedettä.

----------


## macci

650b ollut nyt testissä muutaman satasen verran. G-one speed 50mm ja primen uudet i24,5mm kuitugravelkiekot (1562g). Mahtuu helposti Space Chickeniin. Itseasiassa Michelin Wild mud 2" mahtuu myös (tämä tarkoitus nastoittaa). 2" WTB Ranger mahtuu pyörimään (i23 kiekolla) mutta "hapsut" osuu jo runkoon takana (eteen mahtuu haarukan puolesta hyvin vaikka 700x50mm).

hyvää (tässä nimenomaisessa 50mm G-One speed 650b setupissa):


ketteräkenkä ei osu etukumiin (etenkin poluilla aivan mukava ominaisuus)pehmeäg-one speed rullaa erittäin hyvin joka alustalla (asfaltilla hiukan enemmän painetta ja hiekalla hiukan vähemmän - 2bar molemminpuolin)kevyehkö (500g kevyempi kuin aiempi 700x43mm Gravelking sK + i23 kiekot -setuppi)kuivalla ja suoraan ajaessa hyvä

huonoa:


itseohjautuvuus asfaltilla kurveissa (varmaan noin 2.5bar tai yli pitään olla että ei niin häiritse), tämä toki pätee varmaan kaikkiin 40mm+ kokoisiin slikseihinpito kurveissa ja ylipäänsä märälläperiaatteessa paineita pitäisi vaihdella sen mukaan ajaako soralla vai asfaltillatoinen g-one speed yksilöistä vaatinut tarpeettoman paljon litkua (stan race) kylkien tiivistämiseen


Koska ennuste viittaa hieman siihen, että tämän kauden osalta slikseillä ajelu alkaa olla ohi vaihdetaan alle seuraavaksi tämmöiset:

----------


## Kalle H

Kiitos mainiosta raportista. Space Chicken tai tuleva Free Ranger olisi kyllä todella pätevän oloinen harraste yleiskäyttöpeliksi, voisi sitten jättää tuon alumiinisen Konan Private Jaken pysäkki/-kaljapyöräkäyttöön.

Sitten vielä pari kysymystä.

1) Itse osun 178cm/83cm mitoilla juuri m- ja l-kokojen väliin. L on rungoltaan reachiltaan n. 2cm pidempi kuin nykyinen Kona. Mutta jos tuossa on "normaalisti" zero tolppa ja joku 80mm stemmi niin L-koko voisi olla aika passeli. M-saattaa olla vastaavilla putkiosilla vähän lyhyt?

2) Mites nuo 1x välityksen 650b kiekoilla maastossa? Mulla on nyt ollut itsellä 700c/35-42mm renkaiden kanssa edessä 38/40 piikkistä ja takana 11-32/11-36/11-40 pakkaa, ainakin tolla 38-40 välityksellä kiipee kyllä soralla mihin vaan, mutta miten maastossa? Piisaisko tuollaiseen semi helppoon xc-henkiseen "maastoajoon" joku 38 ja 11-42 pakka?

Edit: cm to mm

----------


## Vivve

> ja joku 80cm stemmi...




Ohhoh...

----------


## paaton

> Kiitos mainiosta raportista. Space Chicken tai tuleva Free Ranger olisi kyllä todella pätevän oloinen harraste yleiskäyttöpeliksi, voisi sitten jättää tuon alumiinisen Konan Private Jaken pysäkki/-kaljapyöräkäyttöön.
> 
> Sitten vielä pari kysymystä.
> 
> 1) Itse osun 178cm/83cm mitoilla juuri m- ja l-kokojen väliin. L on rungoltaan reachiltaan n. 2cm pidempi kuin nykyinen Kona. Mutta jos tuossa on "normaalisti" zero tolppa ja joku 80mm stemmi niin L-koko voisi olla aika passeli. M-saattaa olla vastaavilla putkiosilla vähän lyhyt?
> 
> 2) Mites nuo 1x välityksen 650b kiekoilla maastossa? Mulla on nyt ollut itsellä 700c/35-42mm renkaiden kanssa edessä 38/40 piikkistä ja takana 11-32/11-36/11-40 pakkaa, ainakin tolla 38-40 välityksellä kiipee kyllä soralla mihin vaan, mutta miten maastossa? Piisaisko tuollaiseen semi helppoon xc-henkiseen "maastoajoon" joku 38 ja 11-42 pakka?
> 
> Edit: cm to mm



Space Chikenhän on geometrialtaan täydellinen nimenomaan M-koossa. En edes miettisi L-kokoa.

----------


## Dieselman

Väri oli positiivinen yllätys, paljon parempi livenä kuin Rosen sivuilla.

8.8kg ilman polkimia. Vähän kahden vaiheilla hankinko maantie- vai maastopolkimet.

Ei ole kuvissa säädöissä, laitettu vain paketista nopeasti kasaan.

----------


## Kalle H

> Space Chikenhän on geometrialtaan täydellinen nimenomaan M-koossa. En edes miettisi L-kokoa.



Miten sen täydellisen nyt sitten määrittelee ;-) Nopeasti kun noita katsoo, niin mielestäni tuo M-koko näyttää melko lyhyeltä (mulla aika pitkä selkä & taipuisa kroppa) ainakin jos laittaa yhtään maastoisampaa stemmiä ja/tai zero-tolppaa.

Mustalla pohjalla siis Space Chicken ja keltaisella nykyinen Kona (joka on 10mm setback tolpan ja 100mm stemmi kanssa todella hyvä - tanko toki pohjaan slämmätty). Freerangerin geo ei taida vielä olla saatavilla.

Open up (valkoinen pohja) on muuten kokolailla samoissa mitoissa kun Space Chicken.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Väri oli positiivinen yllätys, paljon parempi livenä kuin Rosen sivuilla.
> 
> 8.8kg ilman polkimia. Vähän kahden vaiheilla hankinko maantie- vai maastopolkimet.
> 
> Ei ole kuvissa säädöissä, laitettu vain paketista nopeasti kasaan.



Itse laittaisin maastosellaiset, maantiepolkimet (ainakin Shimanon) voivat juuttua kuraisina.

----------


## paaton

> Miten sen täydellisen nyt sitten määrittelee ;-) Nopeasti kun noita katsoo, niin mielestäni tuo M-koko näyttää melko lyhyeltä (mulla aika pitkä selkä & taipuisa kroppa) ainakin jos laittaa yhtään maastoisampaa stemmiä ja/tai zero-tolppaa.



No eihän tuo lyhyt ole. 54 rungossa 55 yläputki ja melkein 380 reachia. Se on vaan lyhyt, jos vertaat näihin nykyisiin gravelleihin, jotka on tarkoitettu ajettavaksi nysä stemmeillä. 
Laitat siihen 120-130mm stemmin ja ajat nauraen komealla pyörällä kohti auringonlaskua.

Otin itse S-koon ninerin ja ajattelin laittaa siihen juurikin tuon mittaisen 10deg stemmin. 374 ja 577 mitat ninerissa.

----------


## Kalle H

> No eihän tuo lyhyt ole. 54 rungossa 55 yläputki ja melkein 380 reachia. Se on vaan lyhyt, jos vertaat näihin nykyisiin gravelleihin, jotka on tarkoitettu ajettavaksi nysä stemmeillä. 
> Laitat siihen 120-130mm stemmin ja ajat nauraen komealla pyörällä kohti auringonlaskua.
> 
> Otin itse S-koon ninerin ja ajattelin laittaa siihen juurikin tuon mittaisen 10deg stemmin. 374 ja 577 mitat ninerissa.



Olen jo päättänyt, että jatkossakin tanko saisi olla n. 43-44cm leveä ja stemmi vähän rungosta riippuen 70-90mm tuntumassa.

Toki jos noihin laittaa reilumpaa 100-130mm stemmiä niin pituutta tulee lisää, mutta ajettavuus kärsii haastavammassa maastossa varmasti -> paino tulee todella eteen, mikä ei mielestäni ole lainkaan tavoiteltavaa.

----------


## macci

> Mulla 80mm stemmi, L koon Space Chicken, suora tolppa ja satulan kisko aikalailla keskiasennossa (ehkä vajaa sentti on siirretty eteenpäin). mitat 183/90,5cm. Jos tälle jotain hienosäätöä vielä teen niin ehkä satulaa hieman eteenpäin.



Oli näköjään aiemmin aivan keskellä satula mutta nyt siirretty sen noin vajaan sentin eteenpäin ja saa jäädä siihen.

Tuosta geotaulukosta kannattaa huomata suht loiva satulaputken kulma. Riippuen jalkojen pituudesta tuo voi tuoda satulaa suht taakse (nopeasti katsottuna esim 80cm etäisyydellä keskiöstä tuo asteen ero kulmassa on 14mm ero reachissä)

Polkimiin liittyen: mulla oli kesällä (toki pitkälti maantiellä mutta tuli graveliäkin ajettua) tämmöiset: https://cyclingtips.com/2019/02/shim...-pedal-review/ eli SPD maantiepolkimet. Ei niin alttiita kuralle tai lumelle. SPD-SL / Look keo jne kannattaa unohtaa jos tarkoitus on ajaa muualla kuin asfaltilla tai kuivassa kelissä.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Itsekin ajatellut ensisijaisesti katsoa 650b renkailla olevaa versiota, sillä ostin jo varastoon nuo Shimanon RS21 700c kiekot kun niitä viikko sitten sai alle 80 eurolla. Sitten voisi viritellä noihin vähän erityyppiset renkaat tilanteen mukaan. Kovasti odottelen tuleeko Black Fridayna jotain kovia tarjouksia, ostohousut on valmiina jalassa. Listalla on tällä hetkellä aika paljon vaihtoehtoja ja tuntuu että vaan kasvaa ajan kanssa:
> 
> - Planet x Space Chicken / Tempest / keväämmällä Free Ranger
> - Canyon Grail AL keväällä
> - Ribble CGR
> - Vitus Substance
> - Rose Backroad
> 
> Saattaa olla että vielä jäi jotain uupumaankin...



Kuituinen CGR olisi BF tarjouksessa... https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribbl...-black-friday/


Aikalailla samoja vaihtoehtoja itsekin pyöritellyt. Tosin Space Chicken poissa laskuista, koska haluan 2x voimansiirrolla. Mainittujen lisäksi Fuji Jari 1.1 alumiinisena https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ari-1.1-912247 tai kuituisena https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...bon-1.1-912582 myös listalla.

ROSE kyllä todella hyvännäköinen mitä Dieselmanin postaamat kuvat entisestään vahvistavat.

Maccilla hyvää raporttia 650b. Pienempi halkaisijainen / levemäpi rengas varmasti ketterämpi ja pehmeämpi teknisemmässä ajossa.

----------


## Teemu H

> Koska ennuste viittaa hieman siihen, että tämän kauden osalta slikseillä ajelu alkaa olla ohi vaihdetaan alle seuraavaksi tämmöiset:



Taitavammat kuskit pistävät näköjään kesärengasta vielä alle. Minä otin Explorosta tänään nuo Gravelking SK:t pois ja vaihdoin tilalle talvikiekot nastarenkailla  :Leveä hymy: 

En halua kuolla  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## LJL

Täytyy taas ikkunanäkymästä päätellen laittaa pahennusta herättävät Mavicin maastokiekot + Grav-Salvador-Dalit alle. Pääsen samalla säätämään Di2:sten vaihteita ensi kertaa, 11-34 pakka maastovapaarattaalla kun on aika eri kohdassa kuin 11-30 maantievaparilla. Ja myös jarruja saa siirrellä. Joten ei mielellään soutamista ja huopaamista säiden kanssa, tack.

----------


## macci

Ennusteen mukaan keskiviikkona voi laittaa kesäkumit takaisin =)





> En halua kuolla



Sama juttu, siksi sliksit pois ja nappulaa tilalle. Rengashommia huomenna tiedossa:

700x43 GK SK pois ja Contin nastat tilalle
650x50 G-one speed pois ja 48mm GK SK tilalle

lisäksi on 32mm GK sliksi aerokiekoilla ja uusimpana i23 650b halpissetti (sentään WTBn kehällä niin tubeless helpohko) jossa 2" wild mud nappulakumit (nastoja vailla)

----------


## Mohkku

> Ennusteen mukaan keskiviikkona voi laittaa kesäkumit takaisin =)



Taitaa olla sepeliä jo kylvetty sen verran, että kesärenkaat vaihtuu takaisin joskus vappuna eli sitten, kun kadut on suunnilleen harjattu.

----------


## TERU

Syksyn sepeli on terävimmillään, ja kun se on vielä paljaan asfaltin päällä ja vielä parempaa, kun se on paljaalle asfaltille jäätynyt pystyyn! Lähellä poliisin piikkimattoa.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Kiitos mainiosta raportista. Space Chicken tai tuleva Free Ranger olisi kyllä todella pätevän oloinen harraste yleiskäyttöpeliksi, voisi sitten jättää tuon alumiinisen Konan Private Jaken pysäkki/-kaljapyöräkäyttöön.
> 
> Sitten vielä pari kysymystä.
> 
> 1) Itse osun 178cm/83cm mitoilla juuri m- ja l-kokojen väliin. L on rungoltaan reachiltaan n. 2cm pidempi kuin nykyinen Kona. Mutta jos tuossa on "normaalisti" zero tolppa ja joku 80mm stemmi niin L-koko voisi olla aika passeli. M-saattaa olla vastaavilla putkiosilla vähän lyhyt?
> 
> 2) Mites nuo 1x välityksen 650b kiekoilla maastossa? Mulla on nyt ollut itsellä 700c/35-42mm renkaiden kanssa edessä 38/40 piikkistä ja takana 11-32/11-36/11-40 pakkaa, ainakin tolla 38-40 välityksellä kiipee kyllä soralla mihin vaan, mutta miten maastossa? Piisaisko tuollaiseen semi helppoon xc-henkiseen "maastoajoon" joku 38 ja 11-42 pakka?
> 
> Edit: cm to mm



Fillaritorilla on muuten myynnissä L-kokoinen Space Chicken.

----------


## maapaa

Gran Fondo - The best gravel bike of 2020

https://granfondo-cycling.com/the-best-gravel-bike/

----------


## Tukkasotka

Space chickenille vahva suositus 650b kiekoille ja Byway kumeille.

----------


## Mohkku

Kiinnostavaa, Granfondon testin voitti pitkärunkoinen "mountain bike inspired geometry" pyörä, jonka ajettavuutta kehuttiin.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Kiinnostavaa, Granfondon testin voitti pitkärunkoinen "mountain bike inspired geometry" pyörä, jonka ajettavuutta kehuttiin.



Myös toiselle sijalle pääsi melko pitkärunkoinen pyörä. Mikäli tulkitsin asian oikein, niin podiumin korkein paikka jäi em. pyörältä saamatta siksi, että Canyonin varastolle oli jäänyt ilmeisesti liikaa kompakteja satavitosia koska niitä piti tunkea vielä 2020-mallisiin Graaleihin sen sijaan että oltais käytetty tolkullisempia 48-32 tai 46-30 GRX-settejä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## YocceT

Hmm.. no itsellä on Grail kompaktikammilla, enkä vielä ole löytänyt omissa ajoissa sellaista mäkeä, mitä ei noilla kihnuttaisi ylös.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Hmm.. no itsellä on Grail kompaktikammilla, enkä vielä ole löytänyt omissa ajoissa sellaista mäkeä, mitä ei noilla kihnuttaisi ylös.



Suames ei ookkaan mäkiä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

> Myös toiselle sijalle pääsi melko pitkärunkoinen pyörä.



Kun vielä Whyte on saanut kehuja ja tietyin rajauksin myös Meridan pitkä graveli, ei tuo ehkä sittenkään hullumpi idea ole.





> Mikäli tulkitsin asian oikein, niin podiumin korkein paikka jäi em. pyörältä saamatta siksi, että Canyonin varastolle oli jäänyt ilmeisesti liikaa kompakteja satavitosia koska niitä piti tunkea vielä 2020-mallisiin Graaleihin sen sijaan että oltais käytetty tolkullisempia 48-32 tai 46-30 GRX-settejä.



Välitykset on suht helppo muokata itselle sopiviksi, joten se on aika kevyt arvostelukohde. Itselläni on ykkösvaihe 36-36, mutta ymmärrän vielä kevyempää kaipaavia. Retkellä voi olla kuormaa, eikä mäissä viitsi repiä.

----------


## eakin

Onkos tossa testissä jossain sanottu että Grail on 2020 malli? En oikein itse usko että laittaisivat 105 niihin, ainakin itsellä silloin kääntyy katseet varmaan muualle.

----------


## LJL

> Itselläni on ykkösvaihe 36-36



Mulla Explorossa kesäkiekoissa 34-30 ja talvikiekoissa 34-34. Kiipeää vaikka norsun selkään (jos Kamputseassa tulisi pyöräiltyä)

----------


## K.Kuronen

Jotenkin vaikuttaisi, että tuo Grail AL 7.0 olisi vanhaa mallistoa 105 osasarjoilla. Jos uutta alumiinista joskus tulee, niin odotettavissa voisi olla, että osasarjaksi valikoituisi GRX600, kahdella eturattaalla.

Hyppy kompaktikammista sorasarjan 46/30-kampiin olisi iso, mikäli pyörän käyttötarkoitus pysyy samana. Ehkä sora on käynyt karkeammaksi ja mäet jyrkemmiksi.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Onkos tossa testissä jossain sanottu että Grail on 2020 malli? En oikein itse usko että laittaisivat 105 niihin, ainakin itsellä silloin kääntyy katseet varmaan muualle.



Mjaaah, taitaa olla vielä 2019 malleja, kattelin vain että muoviGraalit tulee jo GRX:llä ja siitä erehdykseni.

Eniveis mulla on ns. gravelpyörässä 40/11-42 ja aina välillä tulee mieleen että 46T bailout rieska vois olla paikallaan, varsinkin jos ajaa lastissa. Onneks siihen on keino ja se tullee toteutumaan viimeistään sitten kun nykyinen pakka on tuhoutunut suolamuhjuun).  40-11 taas on aivan riittävän pitkä välitys mulle, 90 kadenssilla vauhtia kuitenkin jo n. 44 km/h. Täällä on varmaan sit pelkkiä teräsreisiä jotka ei tarvi lyhempää kuin 1:1 -välitystä ja jotka saa kaiken hyödyn ulosmitattua 50-piikkisestä eturieskasta...soralla...  :Vink: 

Disclaimer: mun mielestä useimmissa valmispyörissä on järjettömän pitkät välitykset jos tarkotus ei oo vetää lenkkii maantiellä ryhmässä

----------


## Kalle H

Free Rangerin osalta on tullut taas jotain pientä tietoa saataville.
Jos toi 54mm (~2,1") rengas clearance pitää paikkaansa 700c keikkojen kanssa, niin tuo vaikuttaa kyllä melkoiselta monsterilta.

https://www.facebook.com/planetxbike...023537?__xts__





> Simon ClarkeHere's the geom table, as you see it's Space Chickenish but a little more forward thiking and with bigger clearances upto 54mm at 700c.

----------


## stenu

^ Ei oo kovin "forward thinking" bb-droppi. Ainakaan, jos on on aie ajella paksummilla 700c-renkuloilla. "Cyclocrossish" sanoisin ennemminkin.

----------


## plr

> Disclaimer: mun mielestä useimmissa valmispyörissä on järjettömän pitkät välitykset jos tarkotus ei oo vetää lenkkii maantiellä ryhmässä



Olen samaa mieltä, osittain. Gravel-pyörissä tarvitaan hyvinkin pieniä välityksiä, jotta niillä pääsee hiekkamonttujen reunoja ylös, jyrkkiä töppyröitä penkistä ajaen ja etenemään kymmenen sentin lumihangessa. Toisaalta kun käytän gravel-pyörää myös asfaltti- ja hiekkatielenkkeilyyn, niin tarvitaan myös pidempiä välityksiä ja mielellään ne saavat olla vielä lähellä toisiaan. Tämän lisäksi kun sattuneesta syystä vedän runsaasti porukkamaantielenkkejä, niin tarvitaan myös niitä pitkiä välityksiä. Vedossa pitää pystyä täkäläisillä teillä pitämään välillä ketju kireällä yli 60 km/h alamäissä, jotta perässä ei tarvitse jarrutella.

.. että jos saisi 3x11- tai 3x12-gravelpyörän, niin alkaisi olla lähellä optimia.

----------


## Kalle H

> ^ Ei oo kovin "forward thinking" bb-droppi. Ainakaan, jos on on aie ajella paksummilla 700c-renkuloilla. "Cyclocrossish" sanoisin ennemminkin.



Toi on kyllä ihan totta. Esim Open WI.DE mallissa tuo on -75mm ja free rangerissa vain -68mm.
Tosin enpä nyt tiedä tuostakaan taulukosta (tai sen postaajasta), että onko tuo miten aito tai lopiilinen.

----------


## paaton

> Olen samaa mieltä, osittain. Gravel-pyörissä tarvitaan hyvinkin pieniä välityksiä, jotta niillä pääsee hiekkamonttujen reunoja ylös, jyrkkiä töppyröitä penkistä ajaen ja etenemään kymmenen sentin lumihangessa. Toisaalta kun käytän gravel-pyörää myös asfaltti- ja hiekkatielenkkeilyyn, niin tarvitaan myös pidempiä välityksiä ja mielellään ne saavat olla vielä lähellä toisiaan. Tämän lisäksi kun sattuneesta syystä vedän runsaasti porukkamaantielenkkejä, niin tarvitaan myös niitä pitkiä välityksiä. Vedossa pitää pystyä täkäläisillä teillä pitämään välillä ketju kireällä yli 60 km/h alamäissä, jotta perässä ei tarvitse jarrutella.
> 
> .. että jos saisi 3x11- tai 3x12-gravelpyörän, niin alkaisi olla lähellä optimia.



Jep. Kauhean pähkäilyn jälkeen. Laitan 50/34 ja 11-36. Noilla ajaa ihan kaikki ajot, eikä välitykset määrää kadenssia.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^^^Yli 60 km/h ketju kireällä viitannee siihen, että edessä saisi olla isompana 53-hampainen.

----------


## Moska

> ^^^Yli 60 km/h ketju kireällä viitannee siihen, että edessä saisi olla isompana 53-hampainen.



Vähän päälle sata cadenssilla menee 50 piikkiselläkin kuuttakymppiä. Riippuu paljon kuskin jaloista, että piisaako.

----------


## Laerppi

Onko Free ranger 2x? Avaruuskana taisi olla vain 1x.

----------


## Mohkku

> Vähän päälle sata cadenssilla menee 50 piikkiselläkin kuuttakymppiä. Riippuu paljon kuskin jaloista, että piisaako.



Tarpeita on monia. Minulla ei ole tarvetta pysyä alamäessä muiden peesissä, joten jos seudun suurimmassa alamäessä pääsen vain 55 km/h (eikä tuo ole välityksistä kiinni), ei se keskinopeuteen paljon vaikuta. Mielummin lepuutan hiukan alamäessä, että jaksan nousta alamäen jälkeen ylämäkeäkin.

53-piikkisellä rattaalla ei taida kovinkaan paksun puunrungon yli polulla päästä ilman, että hampaat tarraa puuhun?

----------


## Laerppi

Toimiskohan 1x riittävän hyvin, jos ajaa tempoa, triathlonia, greiveliä, maantietä 34 kmh ja muutaman yön bikepacking? Nyt käytössä Rival 22 (50/34_11/32). Kahdet vanteet. Tärkeintä tempo ja bikepacking.

----------


## Kalle H

> Toimiskohan 1x riittävän hyvin, jos ajaa tempoa, triathlonia, greiveliä, maantietä 34 kmh ja muutaman yön bikepacking? Nyt käytössä Rival 22 (50/34_11/32). Kahdet vanteet. Tärkeintä tempo ja bikepacking.



Mä oon ajellut nyt valtaosin 38 x 11-36 kombolla jolla menee lastattuna pitkiäkin pätkiä (100km ++) vähän päälle 30km/h keskarilla (jos olosuhteet on muuten ok) ja soralla pärjää vielä ihan kivasti. Jos pitäisi painua syvemmälle maastoon ajamaan alle 10km/h nopeuksia ja samaan aikaan pitäisi päästä asfaltilla pitkiä etappeja 35km/h tuntumassa, niin yhden kiekkosetin toteutuksena toi voi olla hieman hankalaa, etenkin jos haluaa pitää vaihdevälit kohtuullisena.

Jatkossa saattaisin ottaa 11 speed pakat esim. seuraavasti, jos edessä on 40T limppu.
*Maantielle 11-36 tai 11-32
*Soralle 11-42 tai 11-46
*Maastoon 11-50

----------


## plr

> Vähän päälle sata cadenssilla menee 50 piikkiselläkin kuuttakymppiä. Riippuu paljon kuskin jaloista, että piisaako.



67 km/h, 50-11, kadenssi 113 alamäkeen. Sitten loppuivat kierrokset kuskin jaloista. Minusta maantiepätkillä on hyvin tärkeää, että saa kadenssin itselleen sopivaksi. Esim. Shimanon 11-vauhtisesta 11-32 -pakasta puuttuu 15-piikkinen ratas ja sen puutteen huomaa joka lenkillä, kun ei millään löydy sopivaa välitystä tietyllä nopeudella. Ultegra 6700:een vielä sai triplakammet, mutta 11-vauhtisiin systeemeihin ei ole tainnut enää olla saatavissa.  :Irvistys: 

Lyhyitä välityksiä kaipaa lähes jokaiselle lenkille lähtiessä. Kotiovelta ensimmäisen 800 metrin matkalla kiivetään 55 nousumetriä harjun yli ja jyrkin kohta on noin 15%. Viimeksi lauantain cyclolenkille menin pyörällä, josta löytyy pikkuvälitys 36-28, kadenssi jyrkässä kohdassa on 30, vauhtia noin 5 km/h, tehoja hyvin maltilliset 220 W. Pyörittelisin silti mieluusti vähän kevyemmin lenkin lähtöpaikalle. Positiivisena puolena toki on, että voisi mennä myös jyrkempiä teitä harjun yli.  :Hymy:

----------


## Moska

71,6kmh/124 cadenssilla alamäkeen ja loppui jalat ja suora kesken. Omissa maastoissa toimii hyvin 11-25 kymppipakka. Jos olisi 11s niin sitten 11-28, se riittäisi naapurikylänkin jyrkimpään.

----------


## KotooTöihin

OK. 135 kierrosta minuutissa on aika nopee. Mulle on parhaimmillaan mahdollinen 90-95 kadenssi.

----------


## Mohkku

> Toimiskohan 1x riittävän hyvin, jos ajaa tempoa, triathlonia, greiveliä, maantietä 34 kmh ja muutaman yön bikepacking? Nyt käytössä Rival 22 (50/34_11/32). Kahdet vanteet. Tärkeintä tempo ja bikepacking.



En osaa sanoa, mikä on riittävän hyvä. Jos kuitenkin nyt on 2x-voimansiirto, en alkaisi sitä muuttaa 1x-systeemiksi. On vaikea nähdä, mitä muuta etua kuin 350 g painon säästön sillä saavuttaisi.

----------


## stenu

^ Pelkästään painonsäästön takia 1x:ään vaihtaminen ei yleensä kannata. Clutchilla varustetut takavaihtajat ja isommat takapakat painaa sen verran enemmän, että painoero tasoittuu ja voi mahdollisesti kääntyä päinvastaiseksikin.

----------


## JackOja

> ^ ...Clutchilla varustetut takavaihtajat ja isommat takapakat painaa ...



...joskaan sopivasti valitsemalla palikoita kumpaakaan noista ei tarvita.

----------


## stenu

Juu riippuu käytöstä ja käyttäjästä, mutta ilman noita 1x-vaihteistolla saavutettavista hyödyistä aika moni jää saavuttamatta.

----------


## paaton

Tuossa muuten kun oli juttua space chickenin koon valinnasta. Että ottaa isomman rungon, jotta saa lyhyen stemmin. 

Vähän yritin tuota miettiä, eikä se minusta kuulosta fiksulta, jos haluaa kuitenkin pitkän ajoasennon. Minusta tuolloin ei saa painoa eturenkaan päälle tarvittaessa. Lyhyen (gravell normaalin) ajoasennon kanssa painon siirto eteen on mahdollista, mutta jos asento on mallia road, niin ilman pitkää stemmiä painoa ei taida tulla riittävästi eturenkaalle.

----------


## Laerppi

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FROOFR...anger-frameset

----------


## Laerppi

https://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/bikes/...ANLx5SlhDSak7w

Free Ranger ennakkotilauksessa

----------


## Lammy

Jokohan tämä saavuttaisi säikeessä vaadittavat kriteerit. 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## eakin

Tuo Free Ranger kyllä houkuttaa kovasti. Saakohan tuohon jopa isp:t alle? Ja vaikuttaako tuo noin leveiden mahdollistaminen jotenkin negatiivisesti jos kesällä haluaa ajaa myös maantierenkailla asfalttia?

----------


## palikka

Tuossa kai on aika sopivalla korkeudella keskiö maantierenkaita varten, joten liekö leveämmät haarukat vain vähemmän aerodynaamisia ja vähän painavempia.
^ Yritän kai tuossa sanoa, ettei ainakaan kammet kolise maahan ja tuohon käy myös 650b kiekot vaikkapa road plus renkailla. Ajoasento ja fiilis voi olla jotain muuta kuin maantiepyörällä.

----------


## Kalle H

> Tuo Free Ranger kyllä houkuttaa kovasti. Saakohan tuohon jopa isp:t alle? Ja vaikuttaako tuo noin leveiden mahdollistaminen jotenkin negatiivisesti jos kesällä haluaa ajaa myös maantierenkailla asfalttia?



Itse kyselin juuri tuota 650b kiekkojen/renkaiden mahtuvuutta plane x:n Facebookissa, mutta ainakaan vielä ei tullut vastausta. Jos tuohon menisi 2,25" ISP nakit, niin tuo voisi olla aika mahtava peli jäisten/uraisten sorateiden tykittelyyn.

----------


## penyeach

^650b-kiekot ja "class leading 54mm tyre clearance" 700c-kiekoilla on mainittu esittelysivulla, joten pitäisin ISPien sopimista uskottavana. Tempestin vastaava max luvattu rengasleveys on 46 mm ja 650b-kiekoilla ISPit sopivat (23 mm sisälevyisillä vanteilla) justiinsa niin ettei tarvitse olla rungosta huolissaan.

----------


## Kalle H

> ^650b-kiekot ja "class leading 54mm tyre clearance" 700c-kiekoilla on mainittu esittelysivulla, joten pitäisin ISPien sopimista uskottavana. Tempestin vastaava max luvattu rengasleveys on 46 mm ja 650b-kiekoilla ISPit sopivat (23 mm sisälevyisillä vanteilla) justiinsa niin ettei tarvitse olla rungosta huolissaan.



Näin mä itsekin toivon, mutta kun ei näistä yhtään tiedä varmaksi. 2,25" ISP on ainakin numeroiden mukaan 57mm leveä, joten hieman yli sentti pitäisi olla haarukoissa lisä tilaa tuossa 650b renkaan kohdalla, kun sitä verrataan luvattuun 700c renkaan mahtuvuuteen. Se on nyt sitten ihan rungosta kiinni, että kuinka paljon tuo takahaarukka leviää kun siirrytään se pari senttiä napaa kohti.

----------


## velib

> Näin mä itsekin toivon, mutta kun ei näistä yhtään tiedä varmaksi. 2,25" ISP on ainakin numeroiden mukaan 57mm leveä, joten hieman yli sentti pitäisi olla haarukoissa lisä tilaa tuossa 650b renkaan kohdalla, kun sitä verrataan luvattuun 700c renkaan mahtuvuuteen. Se on nyt sitten ihan rungosta kiinni, että kuinka paljon tuo takahaarukka leviää kun siirrytään se pari senttiä napaa kohti.



Eikö tuon "54mm tyre clearance" olettaisi tarkoittavan, että 54mm rengas mahtuu? Tällöinhän tuon luulisi menevän heittämällä. Myös 29" Ice Spiker todennäköisesti mahtuu, mutta sen kanssa toe overlap olisi jo melkoinen.

----------


## Kalle H

> Eikö tuon "54mm tyre clearance" olettaisi tarkoittavan, että 54mm rengas mahtuu? Tällöinhän tuon luulisi menevän heittämällä. Myös 29" Ice Spiker todennäköisesti mahtuu, mutta sen kanssa toe overlap olisi jo melkoinen.



Oikeassa olet - kyllähän sen pitäisi tosiaan ainakin tuossa 650b koossa mahtua, koska eihän tossa tosiaan ole kyseessä kuin parin millin "ylikoosta".

----------


## penyeach

Jep, tätä minäkin tarkoitin: nuo speksit näyttävät varsin väljiltä, koska Tempestiin luvataan 46mm ja ISP kuitenkin käytännössä mahtuu. 29" ei mahtuisi etuhaarukkaan korkeussuunnassa.

----------


## velib

Hyvä tuo on toki varmistaa, en itse ostaisi "sokkona", jos ISP:n sopivuus olisi kynnyskysymys. Muistaakseni tosin ISP ei ole aivan 57mm leveä, toki vanteesta riippuen. Tekisi mieli vaihtaa Space Chicken tuohon Free Rangeriin, mutta toisaalta leveämpiä renkaita tuskin tulisi käytettyä kuin talvella (ISP). Ja jos hyvät 650b 47mm nastarenkaat olisivat olemassa, en kaipaisi niitäkään.

----------


## macci

penyeach, Paljonkos se 650b ISP on leveä noilla i23 kiekoilla?

----------


## penyeach

Noin 52 mm näyttäisi olevan.

----------


## Mohkku

> Jokohan tämä saavuttaisi säikeessä vaadittavat kriteerit. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Toughroad?

Näyttää muuten hyvältä, mutta renkaiden alla oleva asvaltti ei mene speksiin.

----------


## kaakku

Näissä konversioissa aina mietityttää että millainen ajotuntuma on nysästemmillä ja kippuratangolla. Tämä yksilö ei ainakaan näytä ylipitkältä ja satulakin on mukavan rennolla korkeudella suhteessa tankoon.

----------


## Kuhan

Nysästemmin jeesustelu on puhdasta tietämättömien aloittamaa lietsontaa. Tuskin perus oldschool-mummis karkaa käsistä, vaikka siinä on nysästemmi. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tukkasotka

Ainakin GT Grade oli melko järkyttävä ajettava 70mm stemmillä. Rauhaton, kiikkerä, epävakaa.

----------


## Compay

> Ainakin GT Grade oli melko järkyttävä ajettava 70mm stemmillä. Rauhaton, kiikkerä, epävakaa.



Yksi sentti tekee sitten ison eron. Minulla oli edellinen Grade 80mm stemmillä ja myös nykyinen 2020 malli. Molemmat erinomaisia ajettavia ilman levottomuuden oireita.

----------


## Lammy

> Näissä konversioissa aina mietityttää että millainen ajotuntuma on nysästemmillä ja kippuratangolla. Tämä yksilö ei ainakaan näytä ylipitkältä ja satulakin on mukavan rennolla korkeudella suhteessa tankoon.



Itsekin mietin samaa mutta hämmästyksekseni tämä kokoonpano (30mm stemmi) on huomattavasti vakaampi ajaa kuin suora orkkis tanko ja 90mm stemmi.
Nyt tankoa on käännetty alaspäin ja kahvoja nostettu. Ohjaamo siis lyheni hieman. 10mm spaceri siirretty ylös.
Hyvin rento ja luonnollinen ajoasento.
Myös ranteeni kiittävät. Suora tanko oli epämukava ranteilleni. 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

Pitkä stemmi on must, mutta tuossa tapauksessahan emäputkesta mitattu reach on kuitenkin tainnut kasvaa. 30+80?+kahvat on väkisinkin enemmän mitä 90+suoratanko, eli vakaus kasvaa.

----------


## alppu

> Pitkä stemmi on must, mutta tuossa tapauksessahan emäputkesta mitattu reach on kuitenkin tainnut kasvaa. 30+80?+kahvat on väkisinkin enemmän mitä 90+suoratanko, eli vakaus kasvaa.



Tanko on kaventunut parikymmentä senttiä, vakaus ei taatusti kasva


Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuhan

Järki ja tuntemukset sivuun, tämä on uskon asia. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Tanko on kaventunut parikymmentä senttiä, vakaus ei taatusti kasva
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk



Ihme juttu, kun fillarin omistaja väittää muuta.

----------


## Lammy

> Ihme juttu, kun fillarin omistaja väittää muuta.



Olenkin erikoisominaisuusmies. 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## macci

> Noin 52 mm näyttäisi olevan.



joko yksilössä tai mittaustavassa on eroa kun juuri asentamani ISP 650b on lähemmäs 56mm nappuloista mitattuna (i23 vanteella ja sisurilla). Mahtuu silti Space Chickenin haarukkaan ihan ok

----------


## velib

> joko yksilössä tai mittaustavassa on eroa kun juuri asentamani ISP 650b on lähemmäs 56mm nappuloista mitattuna (i23 vanteella ja sisurilla). Mahtuu silti Space Chickenin haarukkaan ihan ok



Täytyykin harkita tätä talveksi. Mutta mikä ISP:n pariksi taakse? Sinne ei taida yli 50mm kumi mahtua.

----------


## paaton

> Täytyykin harkita tätä talveksi. Mutta mikä ISP:n pariksi taakse? Sinne ei taida yli 50mm kumi mahtua.



Jokin kapeampi ja nopea nastarengas vaan. Olen tässä seurannut Toni Tähden ajoja parjatulla crocilla stravasta. Kahju ajaa maasturilla isp+ilmeisesti marawinter kombolla +100km lenkkejä +30 keskarilla. Näyttää rullaavan.

----------


## penyeach

> joko yksilössä tai mittaustavassa on eroa kun juuri asentamani ISP 650b on lähemmäs 56mm nappuloista mitattuna (i23 vanteella ja sisurilla). Mahtuu silti Space Chickenin haarukkaan ihan ok.



Hmmm, niinpä näyttää olevan. Hyvä että mahtuu joka tapauksessa.

----------


## stenu

The future is wide

----------


## paaton

Lökäpöksyt valtaa gravellin!!! Mutta juu, sellainen pieni flare on kyllä hyvästä. 20-50mm ero olisi jees.

----------


## LJL

The future is wide and also quite yrjis

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kylläpä spandex-puristeja taas ahdistaa.

----------


## LJL

> Kylläpä spandex-puristeja taas ahdistaa.



Ot mutta yrjöttäminen/yrjöttävä (= yrjis) ja ahdistus (ruots. ångest) eivät käsitteellisesti liity edes alustavasti toisiinsa. Sallinet myös huomauttaa, että en ole spandex-puristi, mitä ikinä se tarkoittaakaan. Eli valitettavasti alustavasti hanurista oleva analyysi. Onhan vasta aamupäivä mutta ryhdistäydy silti  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Mohkku

Kun tangon leveys ilmoitetaan, onko mitta putken keskeltä keskelle vai jotain muuta?

Sinänsä onko yrjis vai ei, riippuu siitä, onko tuo parempi vai enintään erilainen. Tarkoituksenmukainen (toimiva, kustannustehokas) on kaunista.

----------


## arctic biker

*Width: Most companies measure a bar's width between the center of each drop.

Kuukkeli kertoi. Tosin jos on tämmöinen Flaretanko niin niissähän pitää olla kaksi mittaa joista kapeampi on jostain kahvojen luota, luulen minä*

----------


## Tolkun mies

Flare-stongat on varmaan ok, jos ajaa vain alakahvoilta tai keski-otteella ylhäältä. Mutta jos ajaa kahvoilta pidempää epätasaista hiekkatietä, niin joko ranteet kääntyy ikävästi tai pitää kämmentä vinossa kahvalla. Kaksi kuukautta jaksoin, mutta sitten tuli liian ranteet liian kipeiksi. Sama juttu oli jos ote oli stongasta juuri kahvan etupuolelta. Ala otteelta vaihteen vaihtaminen ei ollut erityisen ergonominen kokemus perinteisillä mekaanisilla vaihdekahvoilla.
Kun on tottunut ajamaan yläkropan "paketti tiukasti nipussa" -asenteella, niin en vaan tottunut. Duunimatkan ajoon ja muuhun lyhyempään kyllä toimii melkein mikä vaan tanko eikä flare stonga ollut siinä mikään ongelma. Myin siltikin pois, laitoin perinteisen lyhyen reachin stongan.

----------


## arctic biker

Tuossa Bike24 lainattu Ritcheyn Venturemaxin mitoitus, tosin Flare ilmoitetaan asteina. Mulla on noita kaksi ja oon tykännyt.

The Venturemax is made for adventure. The VentureMax is just as applicable on a cross country tour as on cross country singletrack. Intended to ride wider than typical drop bars, the VentureMax is measured at the initial bend rather than at the hood. While it boasts a number of attributes including multiple hand positions, it is the return of the Bio-bend in the drop that adds to the signature look and feel of this bar.

----------


## eakin

Nyt näyttäs uus Planet X:n Free Ranger olevan 1299 puntaa, taitaa lähteä tilaukseen vielä kun värin osais päättää. Mielenkiintoista että hinta taisi jonkin aikaa olla 1599 tai 1699 ja nyt uusi hinta eikä mitään alennusprosentteja.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Easton ea70ax stongassa saa kahvat siten, että ranteet tulevat suoraan tai ainakin lähes täysin suoraan. Kertaakaan ei ole ranteet vinossa olleet. Saa myös kuitusena. Oiskohan 16 asteen tiltti.

----------


## Kalle H

Free rangerin rengastilasta on otettu vähin äänin 4mm pois, nykyisin tuolla lukee seuraava.

With class leading 50mm tyre clearance and the ability swap between 700c and 650b wheels the Free Ranger has limitless versatility

Tuotesivuja kun katsoo, niin kyllä tuo hieman ahtaalta näyttää myös noiden 50mm nakkien kanssa, joten lokarien kanssa joutuu tyytymään varmasti pienempään. Kiinnostaisi kyllä kovasti mikä se todellinen 650b clearance on.

https://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/bikes/...ne-free-ranger

----------


## eakin

Joo itsekkin huomasin tuon ja pisti vähän mietyttämään. Ja toisaalta haluaisin suoraan 650b kiekoilla jos talveksi saisi ISP:t alle, mutta ei ole vaihtoehtona. Noi riittäisi itselle kyllä ja 700c kiekoilla kapeammilla renkailla kun tulee paljon myös asfalttiajoa.

----------


## velib

Luulisi että taaksekin 27,5" ISP menee, ellei takahaarukkaa ole aivan pöljästi muotoiltu. Mutta varmaksihan tuota ei voi tietää vielä. ISP:tä ja talvikäyttöä lukuun ottamatta on vaikea nähdä, mihin tuollaisessa pyörässä tarvitsisi leveämpää rengasta. Maastopyörää siitä ei kuitenkaan vielä paksummilla renkailla tule. Siinä tarpeessa kannattaa mieluummin katsella Kona Sutra LTD:n tai Salsa Cutthroatin perään  :Hymy: 

Edit: Tätä kuvaa katsoessa näyttäisi, että 650b-kiekoilla ei välttämättä mahdu juuri leveämpää rengasta kuin 700c-kiekoilla. Toisaalta tarkemmissa spekseissä roikkuu vielä 54mm 700c -maksimikoko.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Lukeehan siellä  myös edelleen, että max tire 54 @ 700mm. Menee geometry-kohtaan ja painaa size & specs välilehteä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

On Onen tiedottaminen on mitä on. Tietoja on moneen lähtöön, mutta ehkä 50/700 ja 54/650b vastaa parhaiten todellisuutta.

----------


## Kalle H

> On Onen tiedottaminen on mitä on. Tietoja on moneen lähtöön, mutta ehkä 50/700 ja 54/650b vastaa parhaiten todellisuutta.



Missäs kohtaa tuo 54/650b tieto mainitaan? (Edit: kyllähän se siellä tosiaan on)

Nyt kun katsoo rival kokoon panoa, niin tuossa luvataan enää 45/700c. Pitää tässä siis nyt odotella hetken aikaa ja katsoa, että mihin tuo tasaantuu. Ainakin takahaarukan osalta näyttää tosiaan siltä, että 650b vs 700c rengastilassa ei ole ehkä ainakaan mitään valtaisaa eroa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mm.pelkän runkosetin tilauskohdassa  mainitaan nuo rengaskoot

----------


## Kalle H

Oho tuli tuplat

----------


## Kalle H

Tässä vielä force kokoonpano sekä frameset. Clearance tietoa löytyy siis laidasta laitaan.

----------


## Teemu H

Tuossa yhdessä Kallen kuvassa näyttää minusta pelottavankin ahtaalta edessä  :Sekaisin: 

Päiväkohtaista clearancea luvassa. Riippuu siis vähän miltä tehtaalta erä runkoja on satuttu saamaan, vai mitä ihmettä tuo sekoilu tarkoittaa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ikispessu

Olen palannut harkitsemaan jälleen gravelia kun meni mönkään short travel maasturikaupat ja on ollut aikaa miettiä seuraavaa siirtoa.

Onko täällä kenelläkään kokemuksia tuosta BMC urs (1,2,3,4) pyörästä? Tuo taitaisi olla kevyimmästä päästä graveleita ja halvinkin versio on samalla rungolla kuin kallein. https://www.bmc-switzerland.com/models/gravel/urs.html

Olen tutkinut myös Salsa Cutthroatia joka vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta ja hyvältä vaihtoehdolta. Kokemuksia ja mistä tuo kannattaisi ostaa? https://salsacycles.com/bikes/cutthr...throat_grx_600

Wilier Jena olisi myös yksi vaihtoehto. Italialaisuus ja tuo merkki muutenkin viehättää. Onko tästä mielipiteitä? https://www.wilier.com/en/my2020/int...vel-bikes/jena

Vielo V+1 UDG olisi myös yksi mielenkiintoinen ja aika kehuttu vaihtoehto.  https://www.vielo.cc/collections/vie...-rival-edition

Muitakin vaihtoehtoja saa suositella, budjetti jossain 3k€ tienoilla, ehdoton maksimi 4k€.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Free Rangerin runko vaikuttas kyllä hyvälle, mutta värit on kyllä omaan makuun niin räikeät, että jää ostamatta. Oisivat jättäneet vaikka sen mustan värinkin valikoimaan, mitä oli koko pyöränä myynnissä hetken ajan, vai oliko se vaan yksittäispyörä.. Gravel -pyörään sopii mun mielestä hillityt värit/väri paremmin kuin kaikki maailman värit tungettuna samanaikaisesti runkoon  :Hymy:

----------


## penyeach

> joko yksilössä tai mittaustavassa on eroa kun juuri asentamani ISP 650b on lähemmäs 56mm nappuloista mitattuna (i23 vanteella ja sisurilla). Mahtuu silti Space Chickenin haarukkaan ihan ok



Tämä jäi vähän vaivaamaan ja kun täällä rengaskokospekulointi muutenkin jatkuu, mittasin omat renkaan uudestaan kaikessa rauhassa ja päivänvalossa. Aiemmin en mm. tajunnut, että nuo uloimmat nappulat eivät ole suorassa jonossa, joten mittaus pitää huomata tehdä leveämmän parin kohdalta  :Hymy: . Oma tarkistettu tulos on hieman vajaa 55mm (mekaaninen työntömitta joten en arvo desimaaleja).

----------


## Laerppi

Kuulemma Free ranger sama runko kuin vegeäijän myymä gravel. Oisko Han se sitten tämä? 

https://durianrider-publications.mys.../pragma-mawson

----------


## ikispessu

^hahah siinä on muuten oksettavaa "graafista suunnittelua" noissa mainoskuvissa. hyhhyh

----------


## Rosco

Kelpaiskos tämmönen nykyaikanen Gunnari Stenulle??

(Kuva facebookin steel is real ryhmästä)

----------


## mehukatti

Tietääkö kukaan onko Lauf True Grit yhteensopiva Di2:n ja satulaputkessa olevan akun kanssa? Lähetin toki valmistajallekin mailia, mutta kysytään nyt täälläkin kun googlettamalla löytyy vähän heikosti infoa. Ilmeisesti ei sais olla kokonaan umpinaista keskiötä tai vaihtoehtoisesti pitäis olla rungon sisäinen läpivienti dropperille et saa akun piuhan sitä kautta? Tuli tilattua ko. runko ja nyt vasta aloin miettimään Di2-yhteensopivuutta. Ulkoista akkua en halua. Vai meniskö se keulaputken sisään kun Pro:lla näyttäis olevan di2 carbon expander akkukiinnityksellä...

----------


## Privileged

> Free Rangerin runko vaikuttas kyllä hyvälle, mutta värit on kyllä omaan makuun niin räikeät, että jää ostamatta. Oisivat jättäneet vaikka sen mustan värinkin valikoimaan, mitä oli koko pyöränä myynnissä hetken ajan, vai oliko se vaan yksittäispyörä.. Gravel -pyörään sopii mun mielestä hillityt värit/väri paremmin kuin kaikki maailman värit tungettuna samanaikaisesti runkoon



Sama. Kiinnostus heräsi kyseistä runkoa kohtaan, mutta ei vaan pysty noista väreistä valitsemaan kumpaakaan  :Irvistys:  Perus musta ois toiminu yhtenä vaihtoehtona!

----------


## LoneWolf76

Nehän ovat kuin kaksi marjaa:

On One Free Ranger
Carbonda CFR696

----------


## paaton

> Nehän ovat kuin kaksi marjaa:
> 
> On One Free Ranger
> Carbonda CFR696



Aika liki joo, samalta sylttytehtaalta ne tulee. Mutta on noissa isoja erojakin. Keskiönseutu on-onessa vahvemman oloinen ja ahtaampi. On-onessa myös toivottavasti keula istuu runkoon vähän fiksummin.

Edit: Tuo keskiön seutu taitaa olla kyllä ainoa ero. Näyttää muuten samalta rungolta.

----------


## Mohkku

> *Width: Most companies measure a bar's width between the center of each drop.
> 
> Kuukkeli kertoi. Tosin jos on tämmöinen Flaretanko niin niissähän pitää olla kaksi mittaa joista kapeampi on jostain kahvojen luota, luulen minä*



Kiitos, tuo selvensi tätä asiaa. Mutta kun ilmeisesti täysin standardoitua tapaa ei ole, pitäisi mittaustapa jollain tavalla varmistaa ennen ostoa. Onhan renkaissakin melkoiset erot leveyksissä ja kun nyt kävi ilmi, että ilmoitetut runkojen geometriatkaan ei pidä paikkaansa, sama varovaisuus pitää olla tässä.

Tolkunmiehen kommenttia ranteiden asennostakin flaretangoissa kannattaa miettiä, kun jo suoralla tangolla ajaminen ei ole mukavaa tiellä ranteiden tai oikeastaan käsien kiertoliikkeen takia. Maastoajo on eri asia, siinä ajoasento elää aivan eri tavalla.

----------


## Larss

Tuota free rangerin runkoa on monellakin kaupalla tarjolla, mm. Dolan bikes GXC ja Wiggle/CRC merkillä vitus tarjolla. Monenlaista väriä tarjolla, Dolan tarjoaa myös custom väri mahdollisuuden lisähintaan.

----------


## eakin

Onko tuo Free Rangerin runko sama kuin Vitus Substancen uudet mallit? Ainakin hintaetu on aika paljon silloin Planet X:n puolella.

----------


## paaton

Samalta näyttää. Noista carbonaran rungoistahan on paljonkin juttua esim weightweenies sivustolla.

----------


## velib

> Kiitos, tuo selvensi tätä asiaa. Mutta kun ilmeisesti täysin standardoitua tapaa ei ole, pitäisi mittaustapa jollain tavalla varmistaa ennen ostoa. Onhan renkaissakin melkoiset erot leveyksissä ja kun nyt kävi ilmi, että ilmoitetut runkojen geometriatkaan ei pidä paikkaansa, sama varovaisuus pitää olla tässä.



Kun noita jossain vaiheessa selvittelin, niin yleensä leveys ilmoitetaan juuri niiltä main mihin kahvat kiinnitetään. Sen pitäisi olla siis melko lailla vertailukelpoinen mitta. Luulisi, että poikkeavat mittaustavat olisi ilmoitettu erikseen. Tangon päiden leveyteen taas vaikuttaa aika paljon myös se, sojottavatko päät vinosti sivuille vai suoraan taakse. Teknistä ajoa helpottaa, jos kahvat osoittavat hieman sivuille päin. Tuo pelkkä sana "flare" ei oikeastaan ota kantaa siihen, vaan kertoo että droppi lähtee alaspäin vinossa suhteessa pystyakseliin.





> Tolkunmiehen kommenttia ranteiden asennostakin flaretangoissa kannattaa miettiä, kun jo suoralla tangolla ajaminen ei ole mukavaa tiellä ranteiden tai oikeastaan käsien kiertoliikkeen takia. Maastoajo on eri asia, siinä ajoasento elää aivan eri tavalla.



Itselle tuntuu sopivan paremmin kun kahvat ovat hieman vinossa. Tuntuu, että ranteiden luonnollinen asento on siellä jossain pysty- ja vaaka-asennon välissä.

----------


## ikispessu

Löytyykö Shand Stoateria keneltäkään foorumilaiselta? 

Aika vähän löytyy kokemuksia internetistä tuosta mutta tyylikäs englantilaisvalmisteinen teräsrunkoinen jonka saisi custom värisenä kiinnostaa aika paljon.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Onko tuo Free Rangerin runko sama kuin Vitus Substancen uudet mallit? Ainakin hintaetu on aika paljon silloin Planet X:n puolella.



Pieniä mittaeroja geotaulukkojen mukaan ainakin XL(58) koossa. Ja rengastilaa On-Onessa enemmä?  Vitus lupailee max. 45x700c ja 2.0 650b (With 2.1 MTB tyres on 650b wheels these will fit but will be a tight  fit and we don't recommend this as it will reduce mud clearance and  could cause tyre rub on the frame if the wheel where to become slightly  buckled).

Free Ranger houkuttaisi, mutta mietin vielä tuota 1x11 voimansiirron riittävyyttä omaan käyttöön. Vituksessa olisi 2x11 GRX, mutta sitten taas Vitus tulee 650b kiekoilla kun Free Ranger olisi valmiina 700c. Vaikeaa.. Hintaeroa reilu 100€ (ei vaikutusta) On-Onen hyväksi... Free Ranger 1x Force 2045€ ja Vitus Substance CRS-2 (GRX) 2159€... 

Ei ole Space Chicken ainakaan vielä tarjouksessa, koska hinta sama kuin uudella Free Rangerilla. Kumminhan tuossa käy? Chicken hinta laskee vai Rangerin nousee?

----------


## paaton

Rengastilahan on se minkä myyjä kertoo. On onen kuvistakin näkee, ettei monikaan valmistaja ilmoittaisi 50mm rengastilaa tuolla clearancella keulaan.

----------


## Kalle H

> Free Ranger houkuttaisi, mutta mietin vielä tuota 1x11 voimansiirron riittävyyttä omaan käyttöön. Vituksessa olisi 2x11 GRX, mutta sitten taas Vitus tulee 650b kiekoilla kun Free Ranger olisi valmiina 700c. Vaikeaa.. Hintaeroa reilu 100€ (ei vaikutusta) On-Onen hyväksi... Free Ranger 1x Force 2045€ ja Vitus Substance CRS-2 (GRX) 2159€...



Free rangerissa näytti olevan paikka myös etuvaihtajalle, joten siitä voi rakentaa myös 2x kokoonpanon.

On-one kompliitti on toki melko edukas, mutta itse kun tuota katselen niin vaihtoon menisi ainakin satulatolppa+satula sekä renkaat. Lisäksi noissa näyttää olevan takkapakkana se 1030 sarjan punnus, joten jos rakentaa itse voisi myös kiekot ja takapakan valita hieman fiksumpiin/kevyempiin.

----------


## stenu

> Löytyykö Shand Stoateria keneltäkään foorumilaiselta? 
> 
> Aika vähän löytyy kokemuksia internetistä tuosta mutta tyylikäs englantilaisvalmisteinen teräsrunkoinen jonka saisi custom värisenä kiinnostaa aika paljon.



Joskus muutamia vuosia sitten, kun kyselin Shandilta tarkempia speksejä muutamiin yksityiskohtiin, niin silloin oli pari runkoa kuulemma Suomeen tehty. Sitä en tiedä, että ovatko foorumilaisia. Päädyin lopulta teettämään custom-rosterirungon Cyclolla, kun se ei tullut juurikaan kalliimmaksi. Keula on loivahko ja rakea cx:mäisesti 45 mm, joten trailia voisi olla vähän enemmän ja toisaalta muuta kuin retkeilykäyttöä ajatellen takahaarukka voisi olla vähän lyhyempi, mutta Shandillakin taisi custom-geometriatkin onnistua nykyään.

----------


## eakin

Olen nyt seurannut tuo Space Chickenin hintaa syksystä asti ja tuo tämän hetkinen hinta on "tarjoushinta". Kun on ollu %-kampanjoita niin sitä ennen hinta nostettu niin että netto on jopa tuota nykyistä enemmän. Free Ranger oli ennakkotilauksessa 1599 Rival-setillä ja nyt hinta 1299...

----------


## ikispessu

> Joskus muutamia vuosia sitten, kun kyselin Shandilta tarkempia speksejä muutamiin yksityiskohtiin, niin silloin oli pari runkoa kuulemma Suomeen tehty. Sitä en tiedä, että ovatko foorumilaisia. Päädyin lopulta teettämään custom-rosterirungon Cyclolla, kun se ei tullut juurikaan kalliimmaksi. Keula on loivahko ja rakea cx:mäisesti 45 mm, joten trailia voisi olla vähän enemmän ja toisaalta muuta kuin retkeilykäyttöä ajatellen takahaarukka voisi olla vähän lyhyempi, mutta Shandillakin taisi custom-geometriatkin onnistua nykyään.



joo, minä kun olen suoraan S ja M koon välissä niin koko tulee customina joka tapauksessa (a seat tube length of 52cm but with a longer top tube and longer headtube). Pitäisiköhän tuosta geosta tosiaan muuttaa muutakin? eli siis esim trailia lisää ja takahaarukkaa(chainstay?) lyhyemmäksi?

----------


## yksinteoin

https://theradavist.com/2019/12/evils-chamois-hagar-gravel-monster-is-here/?no_cache=1&fbclid=IwAR0Zl8GQqkyD0r4gcgxHO-EaOb8vNKlo_iTaelXB6Xf4iJd5fU9s1oFZiqA

Evil on julkaissut täälläkin keskustelua herättäneen gravel-pyöränsä. On kyllä tuollainen gravelgrinderien cybertruck, jakanee mielipiteitä (itse tykkään, seuraavaksi kiinnostaisi lukea arvosteluja aiheesta).

----------


## ikispessu

^Siinähän on rigid maastopyörä droppitangolla. 
Jos gravelin idea alunperin on maantiepyörä jolla ajetaan sujuvasti myös hiekka- ja sorateitä, niin tuo ei näytä kyllä sen idean mukaiselta vaan todella pitkälle vedetyltä, mutta kukapa näistä enää kärryillä pysyy.

----------


## Huoleton

Joko vihdoin saadaan se ISP mahtumaan?

----------


## paaton

> ^Siinähän on rigid maastopyörä droppitangolla. 
> Jos gravelin idea alunperin on maantiepyörä jolla ajetaan sujuvasti myös hiekka- ja sorateitä, niin tuo ei näytä kyllä sen idean mukaiselta vaan todella pitkälle vedetyltä, mutta kukapa näistä enää kärryillä pysyy.



Onhan tuo äkkiä katsottuna ihan helkkarin ruma, mutta ei kyllä mikään maastopyörä. 80mm bb-dropilla, mutta muuten geo suunniteltu lyhyelle stemmille.
Jos tuosta ulkonäöstä joskus pääsisi yli, niin tekisi kyllä mieli koettaa.

----------


## ikispessu

^en tiedä tuosta rumuudesta, nämä on näitä millä batman ajaisi.  :Leveä hymy: 
Mutta kuten tuossa jutussakin sanotaan "this is as close to a mountain bike a rigid, drop bar bike can get" ja tuolta se minunkin mielestäni juuri näyttää. Ollaan siis tosi kaukana maantiepyörän estetiikasta.

----------


## Kuhan

ISP:n mahtuminen on itselle ehdoton gravelin ominaisuus. Muuten gravel rajoittuu vain sulan maan ajeluihin.

----------


## paaton

> ^en tiedä tuosta rumuudesta, nämä on näitä millä batman ajaisi. 
> Mutta kuten tuossa jutussakin sanotaan "this is as close to a mountain bike a rigid, drop bar bike can get" ja tuolta se minunkin mielestäni juuri näyttää. Ollaan siis tosi kaukana maantiepyörän estetiikasta.



Juu, samaa mieltä. Minusta tuota pitääkin ajatella nopeana maasturina, eikä iso renkaisena roadina. Aika tarkkana saa olla grävell nimikkeen kanssa pyörää ostaessa, ettei tule ostetta DH-gravellia vahingossa  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuhan

Olisi ollut hyvä kandidaatti. 
Maximum Rear Tire Size700x50c

----------


## hitlike

Tuon Evilin käyttötarkoitus menee kyllä todella nicheosastolle, toisella puolella lähellä kevyt xc 29er ja toisella GG paksuilla gummeilla. En itse ehkä näkisi ko pyörälle mitään tarvetta koska polulla tuo on 29eriin verrattuna huono ja hiekkatiellä näyttää hitaalta crossariin/gräveliin verrattuna.

----------


## LJL

Kyllä minäkin taas niin yrjikseni laatoitin

Se ei johtunut ahdistuksesta vaan silmiä kuivattavasta rumuudesta

----------


## ranttis

> Free Ranger houkuttaisi, mutta mietin vielä tuota 1x11 voimansiirron riittävyyttä omaan käyttöön. Vituksessa olisi 2x11 GRX, mutta sitten taas Vitus tulee 650b kiekoilla kun Free Ranger olisi valmiina 700c. Vaikeaa.. Hintaeroa reilu 100€ (ei vaikutusta) On-Onen hyväksi... Free Ranger 1x Force 2045€ ja Vitus Substance CRS-2 (GRX) 2159€...



Kova on houkutus Free Rangeriin täälläkin ja 1x ei itselleni ole vaihtoehto kun sen verran sillä pitäisi kesällä maantietäkin pystyä ajamaan. Free Rangeristä olisin toivonut jonkun valmiin kokoonpanon olevan 2x. Nuo 1x kokoonpanot on hinnaltaan saatu kyllä edullisiksi. Runkosetillä on vielä hieman hintaa ja mulla kun ei ole kiire niin odotellaan josko se vaikka vuoden sisään olisi huokeampi. Space Chickenin runkoa saa nyt £599 eli parisataa halvemmalla kuin Free Rangerin niin ehkäpä tuo joskus on edullisempi.

Sinänsä tämä koko tarve kun kulminoituu Ice Spikereiden mahtumiseen itsellänikin niin olisihan tämä ratkaistavissa kun joku valmistaja tekisi säädylliset 40-45mm nastarenkaat  :Hymy:  Ehkä vain odotan sitä päivää.

----------


## TheMiklu

Ei nyt ihan älyttömästi kannata odotella ku brexittiä pukkaa. Sanoisin, että jos Planet X/On Onea pitää saada niin tilaus sisään.

----------


## Dieselman

Eikös Brexitissä ole siirtymäaika 2020 loppuun?

----------


## LJL

Joku oli äheltänyt Cannarin Topstoneen Leftyn.. Ei täysin yrjis

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> https://theradavist.com/2019/12/evil...Jd5fU9s1oFZiqA
> 
> Evil on julkaissut täälläkin keskustelua herättäneen gravel-pyöränsä. On kyllä tuollainen gravelgrinderien cybertruck, jakanee mielipiteitä (itse tykkään, seuraavaksi kiinnostaisi lukea arvosteluja aiheesta).



Muuten innostaisi paljonkin, mutta tuommoinen satulakulma ihmettää.

----------


## Kalle H

> Sinänsä tämä koko tarve kun kulminoituu Ice Spikereiden mahtumiseen itsellänikin niin olisihan tämä ratkaistavissa kun joku valmistaja tekisi säädylliset 40-45mm nastarenkaat  Ehkä vain odotan sitä päivää.



Kahva voisi olla ihan varteenotettava vaihtoehto. En tosin osaa itse sitten sanoa, että onko nämä lähelläkään esim. ISPn tai 120tpi Gravdalin notkeutta tai toimivatko nämä lainkaan tubelessina. Koon ja kuvion puolesta tämän voisi kuitenkin olla ihan jeppis nakki.

https://www.bikeshop.fi/45NRTH-Kahva...auppa/pTR4663/

----------


## Kalle H

> Joko vihdoin saadaan se ISP mahtumaan?



Pienin 27,5" IPS on 2,25" leveä, joten speksien puolesta tuostakin puuttuu 0,5" tilaa.





> The Chamois Hagar is a 700 x 50mm or 27.5 x 2.2″ wheeled machine with a modern mountain bike fit including a longer than normal reach, a custom fork, no toe-overlap geometry, 80mm of bottom bracket drop, seven bottle mounts, and completely weather-sealed construction.

----------


## Kalle H

> Tuon Evilin käyttötarkoitus menee kyllä todella nicheosastolle, toisella puolella lähellä kevyt xc 29er ja toisella GG paksuilla gummeilla. En itse ehkä näkisi ko pyörälle mitään tarvetta koska polulla tuo on 29eriin verrattuna huono ja hiekkatiellä näyttää hitaalta crossariin/gräveliin verrattuna.



Miksi tuollainen olisi "hidas" soratiellä? Toki tuossa on varmasti hieman rauhallisempi ja stabiilimpi ohjaus, mutta eikös se varsinainen *nopeus* tule kuitenkin ajoasennosta sekä renkaiden rullaavuudesta.




> Muuten innostaisi paljonkin, mutta tuommoinen satulakulma ihmettää.



Eikös to satulakulma ole melko normaali? Toki se on n. 0,5-1 astetta loivempi kuin monissa perus pyörissä, mutta tuokin on ilmeisesti tarkoitettu zero-tolpalle mikä tasaa eroa.

Esim Open UP käyttää hyvin vastaavaa satulaputken kulmaa.
https://opencycle.com/updates/more-u-p--info---geometry





> Keep in mind that the seattube is designed to be offset, so that your seatpost doesn't have to be. This saves a bit of weight. It also means that the toptube length appears a bit longer than the frame really is, yet another reason why toptube length is a bad measurement to rely on. Best to check stack and reach for that.

----------


## hitlike

> Miksi tuollainen olisi "hidas" soratiellä? Toki tuossa on varmasti hieman rauhallisempi ja stabiilimpi ohjaus, mutta eikös se varsinainen *nopeus* tule kuitenkin ajoasennosta sekä renkaiden rullaavuudesta.



Tuossahan on tosi pysty ajosento ja tarkoitus mahduttaa järeitä kumeja. Tuskin nuo tekijät ainakaan nopeutta edistää.

----------


## Jari Wiksten

https://www.merlincycles.com/merlin-...20-150729.html

Mitä mieltä ollaan Merlinin gravelpyöristä. Tämä Malt g1x Apex-1 malli olisi nyt kohtuullisen hintainen.

----------


## Kalle H

> Tuossahan on tosi pysty ajosento ja tarkoitus mahduttaa järeitä kumeja. Tuskin nuo tekijät ainakaan nopeutta edistää.



Evilin L-rungossa Reach on  440mm ja Stack on 612mm, jos vertaan tuota omaan 54 koon Konaani (Private Jake) jossa Reach on 388m ja Stack 600mm, niin en kyllä pidä tuota mitenkään erityisen korkeana tai lyhyenä vaikka lyhyt stemmi toki ottaa osansa tuosta Elvilin reach mitasta. Pyörään toki saa laitettua myös leveät renkaat (jotka ovat huonolla sora tiellä ja jopa helpolla polulla nopeat), mutta eihän tuohon mikään pakko ole laittaa niitä kaikista isoimpia monsteri-renkaita. 

Tuossa on lopulta hyvin paljon samaa ideaa, kuin Litevillen vastavassa pyörässä, jonka nopeutta juuri kehuttiin Grantfondon testissä.
https://granfondo-cycling.com/litevi...ne-mk1-review/

Olisi kyllä ihan mielenkiintoista päästä testaamaan tuollaista long low slack -geometria Gravel-tykkiä, saattavat olla yllättävän hauskoja ja kykeneviä laitteita.

----------


## stenu

"_It also means that the toptube length appears a bit longer than the frame really is, yet another reason why toptube length is a bad measurement to rely on. Best to check stack and reach for that."

_Toi on muuten ihan pösilö väite. Tottakai efektiivisellä vaakamitallakin on merkitystä myös. Reach ei kerro satulan ja tangon välisestä etäisyyttä. Kahdessa pyörässä, joissa on tismalleen sama reach voi vaakamitta olla hyvinkin erilainen satulaputken kulmasta riippuen.

Mitä ton hirviön satulaputken kulmaan tulee, niin itse en kyllä nykymaastureiden kaltaista pystyä satulaputkea huolisi pyörään, jota on kuitenkin varmaan tarkoitus pääasiassa ajaa satulasta.

Enkä mä kyllä ymmärrä myöskään sitä, että mihin jäykkäkeulaisessa pyörässä tarvii noin loivaa etupäätä. Hyöty on about nolla, haittoja ainakin wheel flopin kasvaminen ja etupään tarpeeton keveneminen. Etupään loivuutta pidetään jotenkin omituisesti itseisarvona tällä hetkellä, mutta sehän ei suinkaan ole sitä. Kääntäisin ennemmin niin, että pyörä on sitä parempi ajaa, mitä jyrkempi ohjauskulma siinä on *pyörän käyttötarkoitus ja jouston pituus* *huomioiden*. Kyllä näillekin muotioikuille vielä joku päivä nauretaan niin, että raikaa.

----------


## eakin

Nyt tuli julki myös Canyon Grail AL ja onhan tuossa myös GRX nyt 105 sijaan. Mikäköhän tuossa mahtaa olla rengastila? Aluperin oli tarkoitus tuo Grail hommata, mutta kyllä tuo Free Ranger tällä hetkellä ehkä enemmän houkuttelee ja hinta on melko samoissa.

----------


## Dieselman

Aivan järkyttävän rumat hitsaukset tuossa Canyonissa.

----------


## LJL

> Aivan järkyttävän rumat hitsaukset tuossa Canyonissa.



Kuvaa hitsaussaumasta or it didn't ruma

----------


## paaton

No kyllähän se reach kertoo paljonkin. Ainakin minulla on ideana sovitella setback ajoasennon mukaan aina sopivaksi, jolloin reach kyllä pätee. Satulakulma vaikuttaa ainoastaan tolpan valintaan.

Tuossa kaverin kanssa arvottiin, että mitenhän grävellin nopean ajettavuuden käy tuon dh-keulan kanssa? Syökö se enimmän terän ajettavuudesta?

----------


## Dieselman

> Kuvaa hitsaussaumasta or it didn't ruma

----------


## eakin

Rumuudesta puheen ollen nyt tuosta Free Rangerista on tullut kuvia koko pyörästä myös punamustana, joka on väreiltään mielestäni hyvän näköinen. Ainoa mikä häiritsee on tuo hervottoman isolla oleva ON * ONE teksti...

----------


## LJL

> 



Tässä kohtaa ei voi todeta kuin että kumbaijaa, my lord, kumbaijaa. Kyllä niin yrjikseni heitin taas. Pitää varmaan lakata gräveltämästä

----------


## arctic biker

Mulle tuo Pace Chicken on melkolailla täydellinen, sain ajettavuudeltaan mitä halusin, hinnasta tiedä mutta täys Force osasarja jossa hienot jarrut, vakiokiekot vankat Fulcrumit. Riittävästi rengastilavuutta tai ainakin melkein. Lokarin kanssa Gravdal korkeussuunnassa takana ahdistaa. 

Mutta  mahdollisuus sekä  lokareille että tarakalle oli mullen tärkeä niin pitkä hmmmm. Jos joku lokari/tarakkavamiutta haluaa niin mullon kokemusta eikä ihan hyvää. Edessä ny toimii lokariasennus ,takana vielä taistelen. Tähän mennessä tarvinnut vasta Dremeliä, porakonetta, rälläkkää eli kulmahiomakonetta, mauseria eli työntömittaa ja kolmatta settiä lokareita. Ai niin viilapenkki ja vankat pihdit unohtui. Ja pikkasen miehistä(?)voimaa.

----------


## paaton

> 



Onhan tuossa hintsusti eroa vaikkapa trekkiin. Aika rohkeasti on tingitty valmistuskustannuksista.

----------


## Kalle H

> "_It also means that the toptube length appears a bit longer than the frame really is, yet another reason why toptube length is a bad measurement to rely on. Best to check stack and reach for that."
> 
> _Toi on muuten ihan pösilö väite. Tottakai efektiivisellä vaakamitallakin on merkitystä myös. Reach ei kerro satulan ja tangon välisestä etäisyyttä. Kahdessa pyörässä, joissa on tismalleen sama reach voi vaakamitta olla hyvinkin erilainen satulaputken kulmasta riippuen.
> 
> Mitä ton hirviön satulaputken kulmaan tulee, niin itse en kyllä nykymaastureiden kaltaista pystyä satulaputkea huolisi pyörään, jota on kuitenkin varmaan tarkoitus pääasiassa ajaa satulasta.
> 
> Enkä mä kyllä ymmärrä myöskään sitä, että mihin jäykkäkeulaisessa pyörässä tarvii noin loivaa etupäätä. Hyöty on about nolla, haittoja ainakin wheel flopin kasvaminen ja etupään tarpeeton keveneminen. Etupään loivuutta pidetään jotenkin omituisesti itseisarvona tällä hetkellä, mutta sehän ei suinkaan ole sitä. Kääntäisin ennemmin niin, että pyörä on sitä parempi ajaa, mitä jyrkempi ohjauskulma siinä on *pyörän käyttötarkoitus ja jouston pituus* *huomioiden*. Kyllä näillekin muotioikuille vielä joku päivä nauretaan niin, että raikaa.



Kyllä munkin mielestä pyörän pituuksia vertaillessa pitää huomioida sekä reach, että toptube, sekä myös satulaputkenkulma. Toptube on taas yksinään vähän vaarallinen, koska sen pituuteen vaikuttaa myös mm. emäputken pituus, joten jos emäputki on vähän pidempi, niin voi hyvin olla, että myös toptube (tai ainakin virtuaalinen toptube) tulee melko pitkäksi, jos/kun se mitataan melko kauas satulaputkeen.

Eikös näissä esitetyissä monstereissa (Evil, Liteville & Open U.P  WI.DE) ole juuri hieman *loivempi* satulaputken kulma, joka on tarkoitus kompensoida sillä zero-tolpalla. Satulan paikka on siis suunnilleen sama, kuin mitä se olisi perinteisemmän kulman rungoissa -20mm tolpan kanssa.

Mä itse haluisin kyllä kovasti päästä testaamaan tuollaista loivaa Gravelia, jossa olisi tuollainen lyhyt n. 50mm stemmi. Maasturi vaihtui tällaiseen trendikkääsene Traili geometriaan tossa pari vuotta sitten ja siitä olen tykännyt kovasti. Olisi kiva päästä testaamaan, että miten vastaava toimisi droppitankoisen kanssa.

----------


## Tolkun mies

> 



Ruma on luja. Mutta ei kai se noin luja tarvitse olla ?

----------


## arctic biker

Minä mistään enää tiedä mutta ainakin M-kokoisessa Chickenissä  tommoinen 80millinen ohjainkannatin on liika lyhyt. Omassa nyt 90mm ja just passeli mun ajoon. 173/84 mitoilla . Kädet taipuu vielä lattiaan ja rystyset myös ,42cm Ritcheyn Venturemax tangolla myös alaote pelaa. Mutta en julista tietenkään mitään lopullista totuutta , ittellä nuo toimii niinkauan kuin ny pyörän päällä yliään pysyn.

----------


## frp

Kyllä se reach on pyörän pituutta mitatessa ylivoimaisesti tärkein. Satulaputken kulmalla ei ole siinä juuri mitään merkitystä. Satulahan säädetään yhtä kauas poljinkeskiön taakse joka tapauksessa oli se putken kulma mikä tahansa. Ei satulan sijaintia keskiöön nähden muuteta sen mukaan, mikä on pyörän geometria vaan se on aina siinä mikä on ajajalle se oikea paikka. Näin ollen reach nimenomaan kertoo sen pyörän pituuden, koska satulan ja keskiön väli on sama eri pyörissä. Satulan säädöillä säädetään satulan paikka suhteessa keskiöön, sitä säätöä ei käytetä mihinkään muuhun. Sen jälkeen asennon pituus säädetään stemmillä.

Pieni varaus "juuri mitään merkitystä" yllä sisältää sen varauksen, että pitäähän sitä toptuben pituutta ja satulaputken kulmaa sen verran katsoa, että sen satulan yleensäkin saa siihen omaan oikeaan kohtaan ilman, että säädöt loppuu kesken. Mutta se nyt on aika harvinaista ettei saisi.

Toisin sanoen satulan ja keskiön sijainti toisiinsa nähden pitäisi olla kahdessa erirunkoisessa pyörässä ihan sama, vaikka toisessa satulaputken kulma olisi ihan eri ja vaikka satulaputki olisi S:n muotoinen.

----------


## KotooTöihin

> Minä mistään enää tiedä mutta ainakin M-kokoisessa Chickenissä  tommoinen 80millinen ohjainkannatin on liika lyhyt. Omassa nyt 90mm ja just passeli mun ajoon. 173/84 mitoilla . Kädet taipuu vielä lattiaan ja rystyset myös ,42cm Ritcheyn Venturemax tangolla myös alaote pelaa. Mutta en julista tietenkään mitään lopullista totuutta , ittellä nuo toimii niinkauan kuin ny pyörän päällä yliään pysyn.



Mä en kyllä ymmärtäny mitä tuo tarkottaa. Kuulostaa lähinnä et pitäis olla kädet ku gorillalla ja ylettyä satulasta lattiaan. Miten tuo vaikuttaa stemmin pituuteen. Lattia on siellä, missä renkaat pyörii.

----------


## KotooTöihin

Ai joo. Notkeutta tarkottaa vissiin ihan vaan. Kyllä mulla ylettyy ranteet maahan... Ei kylläkään enää niin helposti, mut ylettyy. 10 vuotta takaperin meni vielä kyynärpäät.

----------


## paaton

Minä muuten sain Niner rlt 9 rdo:n valmiiksi. Vähän jo aloin pelkäämään, josko tuosta tulee kuitenkin liian touringmallinen ja into kasaamiseenkin pääsi välillä lopahtamaan.

Ensimmäisen koeajon jälkeen naama oli kuitenkin virneessä. Poljinvaste on aivan kuin jäykässä maantiefillarissa. Ero aiempaan trekkiin on selkeä. Ohjaus tuntuu ninerissa jostain syystä nopeammalta mitä trekissä, samoin soralla kanttailuun on enemmän luottoa. Ilo tuolla on nastoilla vesi- ja räntäsateessa gravellia ja asfalttia tykitellä. Rumahan se on kuin pentele, mutta odotellaan josko silmä joskus tähän slouppigrävelliin tottuisi.

Stack/reach mitat pitivät aika tarkkaan kutinsa. 130mm/10deg stemmillä 53 runko on aika hyvä 178/83 mitoille. Vähän saisi ehkä olla vielä matalampi, mutta saa kelvata.

Ja on muuten pirun painava  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

^meinasinkin jo kysellä olisko pian valmis.

Mutta ilmeisesti pelkkää puhetta kun ei ole kuvia.

----------


## paaton

Ei ole aurinkoa näkynyt, katsellaan kuvia sitten keväämmällä. Muutenkin tuo fillari kyllä vaatii niitä ortliebin laukkuja ja erämaalampia kuviin mukaaan. 
Sitten ehkä se typerä slouppaus häviää taustalle  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Kyllä se reach on pyörän pituutta mitatessa ylivoimaisesti tärkein. Satulaputken kulmalla ei ole siinä juuri mitään merkitystä. Satulahan säädetään yhtä kauas poljinkeskiön taakse joka tapauksessa oli se putken kulma mikä tahansa. Ei satulan sijaintia keskiöön nähden muuteta sen mukaan, mikä on pyörän geometria vaan se on aina siinä mikä on ajajalle se oikea paikka. Näin ollen reach nimenomaan kertoo sen pyörän pituuden, koska satulan ja keskiön väli on sama eri pyörissä. Satulan säädöillä säädetään satulan paikka suhteessa keskiöön, sitä säätöä ei käytetä mihinkään muuhun. Sen jälkeen asennon pituus säädetään stemmillä.



Niin näitä voi tosiaan ajatella monella tapaa. Itselleni pyörän geometrian sopivuutta tai sopimattomuutta arvioidessa satulaputken kulmalla ja reachin lisäksi oikean mittaisella vaakamitalla on paljonkin merkitystä, koska a) en halua tilanteeseen, missä satulaa joutuu säätämään säätövaran ääriasentoihin, b) en halua säätää ajoasennon pituutta stemmin pituudella, koska sillä säädetään pyörän ohjauskäyttäymistä yms. asioita ja tiedän minkä mittaisella stemmillä ja kuinka suuren reachin tangolla haluan ajaa, c) koska olen suhteellisen pitkäselkäinen ja vaakaputken lyhyys sulkee monet rungot pois potentiaalisten joukosta.

Mitä tulee satulan sijaintiin, niin sekään ei ole vakio, vaan muuttuu esimerkiksi ajoasennon korkeuden muuttuessa, koska ajattelen koko kuskin kääntyvän suhteessa pyörään pystymmäksi tai matalammaksi - ei niin että asento lantioon saakka pysyy muuttumattomana ja kuski kääntyy vain lantion yläpuolisesta osasta. Varsinkin gravelpyörien kohdalla näin, koska niiden geometriat on niin moninaisia ja mahdollisten ajoasentojen korkeuksissa voi olla suuriakin eroja.

Omasta mielestäni satulalle ei muutenkaan ole yhtä "oikeaa" paikkaa. Jos myöhemmin tulee tarve lyhentää tai pidentää ajoasentoa, olisi hyvä päästä muuttamaan sitä kummastakin päästä. Eli ajoasentoa pidentäessä satulaa siirretään taakse samalla kuin käsiä siirretään eteenpäin (jos siis painon jakautuminen a) takapuolelle ja käsille sekä b) etu- ja takarenkaalle on alunpitäen ollut oikea). Pelkästään jompaa kumpaa säädetään ainoastaan siinä tapauksessa, että painon jakautuminen on pielessä.

Pyöräkauppiaalle esittämäsi tapa arvioida pyörän sopivuutta on tietysti se helpoin tapa, koska tuolla tapaa satulatolpan setbackia, satulan sijaintia tolpassa sekä stemmin pituutta ja tangon reachia muuttamalla lähes mikä tahansa pyörä istuu lähes kenen tahansa alle, kunhan koko on parin koon haarukalla oikeassa skaalassa. Oma tapani lähestyä asiaa on lähempänä custom-runkomaakarin tapaa ajatella asioita eli asetetaan kuski oikeaan asentoon, satula oikeassa kohtaa tolppaa ja oikeanlainen tanko oikean mittaiseen stemmiin ripustettuna. Sen jälkeen haarukoidaan, millaisella rungolla haluttuun lopputulokseen päästään. Näin toki potentiaalisten runkovaihtoehtojen määrää pienenee merkittävästi, mutta lopputuloksesta tulee sekä esteettisesti että ajettavuudeltaan kuskille sopivin.

----------


## eepeli

Mitä noiden Grail AL ja Free Rangerin geometrioiden eroista vois saanoo aloittelijalle? 
https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/road-bi...accordions=1_1
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOOFR...l1-gravel-bike

----------


## paaton

> Omasta mielestäni satulalle ei muutenkaan ole yhtä "oikeaa" paikkaa. Jos myöhemmin tulee tarve lyhentää tai pidentää ajoasentoa, olisi hyvä päästä muuttamaan sitä kummastakin päästä. Eli ajoasentoa pidentäessä satulaa siirretään taakse samalla kuin käsiä siirretään eteenpäin (jos siis painon jakautuminen a) takapuolelle ja käsille sekä b) etu- ja takarenkaalle on alunpitäen ollut oikea). Pelkästään jompaa kumpaa säädetään ainoastaan siinä tapauksessa, että painon jakautuminen on pielessä.



Tästä samaa mieltä. Minä kuitenkin laitan satulan aina samaan paikkaan, koska pystyn muuttelemaan istuinpaikkaani aika vapaasti tasaisella ja pitkällä satulalla. Esimerkiksi tempoa ajaessa ei ole mitään ongelmia istua satulan nokalla, koska jaloilla on painetta riittävästi. Paljon helpompaa, mitä satulanpaikan muutteleminen ajon mukaan. Kaikkien ahterille arione ei kuitenkaan sovi ja silloin pituussuunnassa satulan siirtely on varmasti tarpeellista.

----------


## stenu

^^ Canyon on keskimäärin maantiepyörämäisempi eli ketterämpi ja herkempi ohjattavuudeltaan, toisaalta vakaampi suuremman bb-droppinsa ansiosta. On-Onessa on ehkä vähän tyypillisempi gg-geometria muuten, mutta jostain syystä cx-korkuinen keskiö. Molemmissa pyörän ohjauskäyttäytyminen muuttuu koon mukaan aika paljonkin, koska eri kokojen ohjauskulmissa on melko suuria eroja trail-mitan pysyessä samana (oletettavasti, Canyonin rake-mitta puuttuu). Canyonin kahden asteen muutos pienimmästä 700c-kiekkoisesta suurimpaan aiheuttaa sen, että ääripäiden koot ovat melkein kuin eri pyöriä. Kaksi pienintä kokoa on speksattu pelkästään 27,5-tuumaisille kiekoille eli ovat käytännössä täysin eri pyöriä kuin isommat koot.

----------


## frp

Joo, kuten alunperinkin sanoin ei ne muutkaan mitat turhia ole, mutta kun poljinkeskiö on se piste, joka pyörässä ei ole säädettävä, niin siitä otetut mitat reach ja stack ovat käyttökelpoisimmat kun samaan tarkoitukseen tulevia pyöriä vertailee.

----------


## Kalle H

> ^^ Canyon on keskimäärin maantiepyörämäisempi eli ketterämpi ja herkempi ohjattavuudeltaan, toisaalta vakaampi suuremman bb-droppinsa ansiosta. On-Onessa on ehkä vähän tyypillisempi gg-geometria muuten, mutta jostain syystä cx-korkuinen keskiö. Molemmissa pyörän ohjauskäyttäytyminen muuttuu koon mukaan aika paljonkin, koska eri kokojen ohjauskulmissa on melko suuria eroja trail-mitan pysyessä samana (oletettavasti, Canyonin rake-mitta puuttuu). Canyonin kahden asteen muutos pienimmästä 700c-kiekkoisesta suurimpaan aiheuttaa sen, että ääripäiden koot ovat melkein kuin eri pyöriä. Kaksi pienintä kokoa on speksattu pelkästään 27,5-tuumaisille kiekoille eli ovat käytännössä täysin eri pyöriä kuin isommat koot.



Tuota Free Rangeria katsoessa tulee tosiaan mieleen, että onkohan se suunniteltu tuon BB:n korkeuden osalta enemminkin 650b kiekoille ja pulleille (n. 50-53mm) renkaille, koska 700c kiekkojen ja isojen (n. 50mm) renkaiden kanssa keskiö on kyllä melko korkealla.

----------


## paaton

Ei niitä numeroita kannata noin tarkkaan katsella. Tuskinpa carbonaadi noita kamalan tarkasti suunnittelee.

----------


## ikispessu

Painoin tilausnappia lopulta Shand Stoaterille (custom koko ja värit). Koko ikäni olen ollut kahden koon välissä niin odotan innolla kuinka hyvin istuu omille mitoilleni tehty runko. 

Deposit 500£ maksettuna ja vasta nyt mietin että mitenkähän tuo brexit jos kerkiää tapahtumaan ennen kuin pyörän loppusumma on maksettu ja tavara toimitettu? Tietääköhän tähän vastausta vielä kukaan?

edit. tullin sivuilta: JOS EROSOPIMUS SAADAAN voimaan, alkaa niin kutsuttu siirtymäaika. Se kestää vähintään 31.12.2020 saakka. Siirtymäaikaa voidaan pidentää kerran, enintään vuoden 2022 loppuun. Siirtymäajan aikana Britannia noudattaisi EU:n lainsäädäntöä ja kansainvälisiä sopimuksia sekä osallistuisi sisämarkkinoille ja tulliunioniin entiseen tapaan

Päättelen tuosta että kunhan pyörä maksetaan ja toimitetaan tuon siirtymäajan puitteissa niin mitään tullimaksuja tai veroja ei joudu maksamaan.

----------


## Laerppi

Olin tilaamassa Stoateria, mutta odottelen 2020 Stoothieta

https://www.instagram.com/p/B6LqEGpl...id=ms644cge89s

----------


## Firlefanz

Simplon Inissio Pmax

bikeboard.at Kurztest

----------


## Firlefanz

Ja tietenkin pelkkä Inissio Gravel:

----------


## Mohkku

Noilla kiekoilla kelpaa sorateitä ajella.

----------


## ikispessu

> Olin tilaamassa Stoateria, mutta odottelen 2020 Stoothieta
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B6LqEGpl...id=ms644cge89s



harkitsin itsekin, mutta hinta karkaisi stooshiella aivan liian korkeaksi ja minulle tärkein on se että on terästä, custom koko ja omat värit.
edit.niin ja se tietysti että pyörä on tehty skotlannissa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tilasin pyörän. Gravel-pyörän. Ja näin.

----------


## JackOja

^tjaa, mikä läpäisi herran asialliskriittisen seulan?

Kylläpä on muuten valtavan yökkis toi Kuovipolun linkkaama Simplon.

Ikispessu valkkasi hienosti.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Hetken kesti tajuta, että Simplon Pmax onkin sähköavusteinen -tuosta kuvakulmasta mikään ei vihjaa.

----------


## Jari Wiksten

Avaruuskana tuli tilattua keltaoranssipinkki värityksellä ja 650b kiekoilla sekä Rival-osasarjalla.. Toimitus taitaa mennä ensi vuoden puolelle.
Jatkossa ei-maantieajot ajan Avaruussukkulalla ja Nallerasvalla. Maantiellä jatkossakin ajan 2005 hankituilla kuitu Lookilla ja alumiini Ciöccillä.
Eka gravelpyörä tulossa vaikka gravel grindausta olen (tietämättäni) harrastanut kohta kahdeksalla vuosikymmenellä monenmoisella pyöräkalustolla.

----------


## JohannesP

Gravel-kuumeeseen on helppo parannus, kun katsoo noita Evilin ja Simplonin toteutuksia. Entisestään menee yli ymmärryksen esim tuon Simplonin tanko-stemmi yhdistelmä gravelissa.

----------


## LJL

> Entisestään menee yli ymmärryksen esim tuon Simplonin tanko-stemmi yhdistelmä gravelissa.



Eikös sen nimikin jo kerro, simppeli pyörä (simppeleille ihmisille?), ja näin ollen vain vähän osia. Vain kiinteä satulatolppa uupuu

Jahas, olikin vielä sähkömopedi kysymyksessä. Juuei näin

----------


## Tolkun mies

Mutta siis miksi tuo 29er runko slope ? Saadaanko sillä rakenteella jäykkä ja joustamaton keskiö vai haetaanko pitkällä satulatolpalla joustoa satulaan ? Vai että voidaan valmistaa mahdollisimman säädettävä runko geometria, joka istuvuus on on kohtuullinen, kunhan kuskin mitat on suunnilleen sinnepäin ?  Jotenkin tuntuu että ei nuo lyhyet emäputket etupäätä kovin paljoa vakauta , vaikka keulakulmaa on helppo niillä loiventaa ? Valistakaa pliis ymmärtämätöntä joka nauttii mieluiten old school runko geometriasta.

----------


## JohannesP

Simplonista on myös ei-sähkö malli mikä näyttää ulkoisesti samalta. Juuei sillekkin.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Gravel-kuumeeseen on helppo parannus, kun katsoo noita Evilin ja Simplonin toteutuksia. Entisestään menee yli ymmärryksen esim tuon Simplonin tanko-stemmi yhdistelmä gravelissa.



Minultakin oli päästä sellainen [deʒavy]-parahdus kun näin Inission. Mutta ei käy kieltäminen etteikö Pmax olisi sähköpyörätoteutuksena yllättävän elegantti - ja jopa sellainen että se voisi kelvata niillekin jotka eivät ikimaailmassa kehtaisi ajaa sähköpyörällä jonka heti tunnistaa sähkäpyöräksi.

Mutta kun minä en ole pohdiskellut noita tanko- ja tanko-stemmiasioita niin minulle ei ole ihan heti selvää miksi tuommoinen Lenkervorbaueinheit olisi gravelpyörässä jotenkin ongelmallisempi tai enemmän muotoilun kuin toimivuuden ehdoilla tehty ratkaisu kuin maantiepyörässä. Samat hankaluudethan siinä on, jos tanko ei muotoilultaan tai mitoiltaan jollekin sovi tai jos haluaisi pitemmän tai lyhyemmän stemmin. (En tutkinut niin tarkkaan että osaisin sanoa millainen säätövara Simplonin ARC1:ssä on tai onko valittavana eripituisia.)

----------


## JohannesP

> Mutta kun minä en ole pohdiskellut noita tanko- ja tanko-stemmiasioita niin minulle ei ole ihan heti selvää miksi tuommoinen Lenkervorbaueinheit olisi gravelpyörässä jotenkin ongelmallisempi tai enemmän muotoilun kuin toimivuuden ehdoilla tehty ratkaisu kuin maantiepyörässä. Samat hankaluudethan siinä on, jos tanko ei muotoilultaan tai mitoiltaan jollekin sovi tai jos haluaisi pitemmän tai lyhyemmän stemmin. (En tutkinut niin tarkkaan että osaisin sanoa millainen säätövara Simplonin ARC1:ssä on tai onko valittavana eripituisia.)



Ei se olekkaan ongelmattomampi ja hädintuskin voisin sellaisen hyväksyä omaan maantiepyörään (ei ole). Aeromaantiepyörässä voin vielä jotenkin hyväksyä sen mitättömän wattisäästön verrattuna erilliseen stemmi-aerotankoyhdistelmään. Painosäästökään ei ole itsestäänselvyys. Tälläisellä lähes monster-gravelin näköisellä äärimmäisen sloupatulla pyörällä polut ja hiekkatiet näkisin olevan kuitenkin se pääkohde missä keskinopeudet jää huomattavasti pienemmiksi. 

En näy tuossa mitään muuta kuin mahdollisen suuremman lisäkulun jos insinöörin valitsema setuppi ei vastaa omia mieltymyksiä tai haluaa myöhemmin eri käyttötarkoituksiin muutoksia. Varmastihan tuo on joidenkin mielestä tyylikäs toteutus, mutta omasta mielestä niitä tyylikkäitä stemmi-tanko yhdistelmiäkin on markkinoilla.

Muotijuttu tuo yhdistelmätanko joka on pakko tunkea jokaiseen pyörään. Vähän kuin madalletut seat stays tuli vuosia sitten alunperin aerohyödyn vuoksi, jotka yleistyivät markettipyöriinkin.

----------


## Padex

> Mutta siis miksi tuo 29er runko slope ? Saadaanko sillä rakenteella jäykkä ja joustamaton keskiö vai haetaanko pitkällä satulatolpalla joustoa satulaan ? Vai että voidaan valmistaa mahdollisimman säädettävä runko geometria, joka istuvuus on on kohtuullinen, kunhan kuskin mitat on suunnilleen sinnepäin ?  Jotenkin tuntuu että ei nuo lyhyet emäputket etupäätä kovin paljoa vakauta , vaikka keulakulmaa on helppo niillä loiventaa ? Valistakaa pliis ymmärtämätöntä joka nauttii mieluiten old school runko geometriasta.



Veikkaan, että kun rengaskoko on kasvanut ja maavara noussut, niin vaakamallinen vaakaputkiratkaisu ei kaikille sovi varsinkaan polkuajoon.
Katoin että standoveri on tuollakin slopella aika korkea.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Avaruuskana tuli tilattua keltaoranssipinkki värityksellä ja 650b kiekoilla sekä Rival-osasarjalla.. Toimitus taitaa mennä ensi vuoden puolelle.
> Jatkossa ei-maantieajot ajan Avaruussukkulalla ja Nallerasvalla. Maantiellä jatkossakin ajan 2005 hankituilla kuitu Lookilla ja alumiini Ciöccillä.
> Eka gravelpyörä tulossa vaikka gravel grindausta olen (tietämättäni) harrastanut kohta kahdeksalla vuosikymmenellä monenmoisella pyöräkalustolla.



Space Chicken varmasti hyvä valinta! Oliko uusi Free Ranger vaihtoehtona harkinnassa?

----------


## Jari Wiksten

Free Ranger oli toinen varteenotettava vaihtoehto mutta tällä kertaa päädyin Space Chickeniin, osaksi asiaan vaikutti väritys. Pitäähän sitä pyörää tuijotella vuosien ajan ja mukavampi jos tykkää pyörän väristä. Tää on mun ensimmäinen ja jos/kun ajoasennosta saa hyvän niin todennäköisesti myös viimeinen gravelpyöräni. Maantiepyörilläni olen nyt ajanut 15 vuotta eikä mitään mielenkiintoa päivittää tai ostaa uutta. Jos saman verran vuosia tulee Space Chickenillä ajettua olenkin silloin (jo tai vasta) 80 vuotias.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> ^tjaa, mikä läpäisi herran asialliskriittisen seulan?



Tylsästi avaruuskana Forcella. Väärä materiaali, keskiökin on miten sattuu ja vaihteita liian vähän, mutta pitää yrittää elää niiden kanssa, kun härveli on näemmä jo lähtenyt liikenteeseen.

Meinasin Alu-Grailia, mutta tuon kun sai nytten alekoodien ja kikkailujen jälkeen samaan hintaan kuin tuon paremman alu-Grailin niin mennään tolla.

----------


## Markka

Free rangeri saapui perjantaina. Pari lyhyttä lenkkiä vasta kerennyt vedellä. Voin laittaa tarkempaa analyysiä myöhemmin jos jotakuta kiinnostaapi.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Free rangeri saapui perjantaina. Pari lyhyttä lenkkiä vasta kerennyt vedellä. Voin laittaa tarkempaa analyysiä myöhemmin jos jotakuta kiinnostaapi.



Kiinnostaa

----------


## eakin

Kiinnostaa ja myös jos mahdollista tuota rengastilavuuttakin arvioida niin olis hienoa.

----------


## leecher

Onko kenelläkään kokemuksia https://www.ridemore.fi/devinci-hatchet-carbon-rival- tuosta pyörästä? Ihan hyviä arvosteluita pikaisesti luettuna netin syövereistä. Hintakin vaikuttaisi nyt kohtuulliselta.

----------


## ArvoPentti

> Free rangeri saapui perjantaina. Pari lyhyttä lenkkiä vasta kerennyt vedellä. Voin laittaa tarkempaa analyysiä myöhemmin jos jotakuta kiinnostaapi.



Hienoa! Koska tilasit?

Itse tilasin Pickenflickin 13.12. Lupasivat lähettää 48h sisällä, kuten lähettivätkin. 

DPD:ltä seurattua:

Dec. 15. We have your parcel, and it's on its way to our depot

Dec. 15. Your parcel has left the United Kingdom and is on its way to Finland

Dec.17. Your parcel is on its way back to Planet X Limited

WTF!!!

Otin 18.12. yhteyttä Planet-X:ään ja kysyin, että mikä homma.

Planet-X: OK it does look like DPD are turning that around as they've deemed it oversize, we'll get that back here and resend it via DHL for you. Sorry for any inconvenience caused

Siis DPD huomaa kesken kuljetuksen, että lähetys on liian suuri ja käänsi sen takaisin? Meinasko botski upota satama-altaaseen titaanin painosta vai pettikö Ivecosta takajouset? Oisko sittenkin pitänyt ottaa hiilarirunko?

----------


## Markka

> Hienoa! Koska tilasit?
> 
> Itse tilasin Pickenflickin 13.12. Lupasivat lähettää 48h sisällä, kuten lähettivätkin. 
> 
> DPD:ltä seurattua:
> 
> Dec. 15. We have your parcel, and it's on its way to our depot
> 
> Dec. 15. Your parcel has left the United Kingdom and is on its way to Finland
> ...



Tilasin 17.12 ja lähti tulemaan 19.12 saapui kotio 27.11. Tuli jopa pari päivää luvattua aikaisemmin. Huonoa tuuria ollu kyllä sulla.

----------


## LJL

> Tilasin 17.12 ja lähti tulemaan 19.12 saapui kotio 27.11.



Jos joulukuussa tilaa ja saman vuoden marraskuussa saa, niin toimitus alkaa jo uhmata kuuluisaa Einsteinin kategorista imperatiivia

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

18.12 tilattu Avaruuskana laskeutui juuri. Vähän oli paketti murjotun näköinen taas kerran, mutta äkkiseltään sisältö vaikutti ehjältä.

----------


## hitlike

> 18.12 tilattu Avaruuskana laskeutui juuri. Vähän oli paketti murjotun näköinen taas kerran, mutta äkkiseltään sisältö vaikutti ehjältä.



Mulla oli planetin paketti myös joskus silleen käsitelty että oli saapuessaan se iso päälliläppä auki, ja paketista puuttui kaikki muu paitsi pyörä. Eli kylkeen tilatut irto-osat oli lentäneet kyydistä. Sain kyllä uudet tilalle että ei siinä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mulla oli planetin paketti myös joskus silleen käsitelty että oli saapuessaan se iso päälliläppä auki, ja paketista puuttui kaikki muu paitsi pyörä.



Tuohon oli se läppä teipattu kiinni selvästikin DHL:n toimesta, kun teipeissä luki DHD Repacked. Eipä siinä näytti olevan osa niiteistäkin vielä kiinni ja paketissa ei ollut kuin pyörä.

----------


## Jari Wiksten

> 18.12 tilattu Avaruuskana laskeutui juuri. Vähän oli paketti murjotun näköinen taas kerran, mutta äkkiseltään sisältö vaikutti ehjältä.



Pari päivää myöhemmin tilattu Avaruuskana tuli eilen iltapäivällä. 23.12 lähti matkaan ja 30.12 perillä, aika nopea toimitus kun pyörä vietti joulun pyhät Brysselissä.
Paketti oli ehjä ja pyörä nopea kasata. Etukiekko paikalleen, ohjaustanko kiinni stemmiin, satulaputki kiinni ja oikeaan korkeuteen ja lopuksi spd-polkimet paikalleen.

Tänään eka 44 km lenkki pikkupoluilla, ulkoiluteillä ja vähän asvalttisiirtymiä. Kokeilen vielä siirtää satulaa hieman taaksepäin muuten ajoasento ja koko sopiva. Sramin eri voimansiirtoja olen käyttänyt toistakymmentä vuotta maastopyörissä. Droppitankoisissa pyörissäni on taas aina ollut Campagnolon palikat. Rivalin vaihdevivun käyttö oli uutta ja muutaman kerran ratas vaihtui pienemmäksi kun piti siirtää isommalle rattaalle. Toiminta on selkeä ja looginen mutta vaatii vähän totuttelua.

42 mm sliksirengas on varmasti hyvä kesäkeleillä nyt kaipaisin vähän enemmän leveyttä ja nappuloita. Kiekko on 650B, joten rengasvaihtoehtoja pitäisi olla. Nastarenkaiden hankinta mietityttää, tarjonta on aika heikko 650B kiekoille.
Onko rengassuosituksia nappula- ja nastarenkaiksi?

----------


## Tukkasotka

WTB Resolute 650b on ainakin nopea tubeless nappula. Soralla hyvin pitävä, lumelta ei kokemusta. 42 leveä menee Kanaan helposti.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Täällä mahdollisesti lähtee talven aikana rakentuun graveli NS Bikesin Rag+ rungolle. Koskaan aiemmin ei oo tullu pyöriä kasattua, innolla (ja kauhulla) odotan minkälaisen pyörän saa aikaiseksi syksyn aikana haalituista tarjous- ja käytetyistä osista  :Leveä hymy:  Kahdet kiekkosetit on hommattu ja tarkoitus toisille laittaa kapeat kesäkumit ja toisille leveämpää maastorengasta sekä ISP:it, niitä sitten vaihdella vuodenajan ja fiiliksen mukaan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Eipä ehtinyt tänään kuin kasata pyörän ja vaihtaa pari osaa. Äkkiseltään L vaikutti oikealta valinnalta. Vähän tuo flarella oleva tanko oudoksuttaa ja ei nuo Sraminkaan hydrokahvat nyt mitkään sirot ole, vaikka Shimanoa onkin siltä osin haukuttu. No anyway pyörä tuli ehjänä perille ja vaikuttaa siistiltä peliltä. Nastat pitää kyllä saada alle ennen kuin tuonne uskaltaa lähteä testailemaan.

----------


## Jari Wiksten

> Eipä ehtinyt tänään kuin kasata pyörän ja vaihtaa pari osaa. Äkkiseltään L vaikutti oikealta valinnalta. Vähän tuo flarella oleva tanko oudoksuttaa ja ei nuo Sraminkaan hydrokahvat nyt mitkään sirot ole, vaikka Shimanoa onkin siltä osin haukuttu. No anyway pyörä tuli ehjänä perille ja vaikuttaa siistiltä peliltä. Nastat pitää kyllä saada alle ennen kuin tuonne uskaltaa lähteä testailemaan.



Tilasitko 650 vai 700 -kiekoilla? Mitkä nastarenkaat aioit hankkia?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Tilasitko 650 vai 700 -kiekoilla? Mitkä nastarenkaat aioit hankkia?



Mulla on 700c kiekot ja nastoiksi tulee vk.comin aikoinaan myymät Black Icet, jotka roikkuu varaston seinällä valmiiksi.

Toiset kiekot tuohon pitäisi speksailla. Näyttää, että ei alle 1500g:n ole asiaa ilman kuitua. Jostain syystä maastokiekot näyttää spekseissä melkein kevyemmiltä kuin gravelit, mutta niihin ei moniinkaan saa eteen 12x100mm palikoita.

----------


## Shimaani

Voi sen tehdä näinkin:

----------


## kurvaaja

Mikä sisäleveys 700c gravel kiekossa olisi suositeltava 32mm-45mm kumeille?

----------


## paaton

> Mikä sisäleveys 700c gravel kiekossa olisi suositeltava 32mm-45mm kumeille?



21-24mm minun mielestäni.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

No tuolle huiteille minäkin olen päätynyt. Nyt pitäisi vaan löytää järkevän hintaiset ja painoiset kiekot.

----------


## stenu

> Voi sen tehdä näinkin..



Ihana Pure Blood -vanhus. Olinpa tyystin unohtanut, että sulla tosiaan on tommonen(kin). Olikos sulla muuten vielä se viistoista vuotta aikaansa edellä ollut levari-Cannarikin?

----------


## paaton

> No tuolle huiteille minäkin olen päätynyt. Nyt pitäisi vaan löytää järkevän hintaiset ja painoiset kiekot.



Vähän väkisin joutuu jostain tinkimään yhtälössä, hinta, paino ja leveys. Kun saisi olla vielä laadukkaatkin. Minulla oli tuossa vielä alkuun mukana aerous, mutta se nyt jäi heti pois valintakriteereistä. Gr1600 on ehkä pätevin, mutta sekin on pirun painava  :Hymy:  setti hintaisekseen. Minulle tuli nyt alle 300e m1700 setti uutena ja käytetty xm1501. En minä tuota painoeroa huomaa painavien renkaiden kanssa, eli m1700 on kyllä pätevä setti tuohon hintaan. Cnc-bike ja 15mm akselille.

----------


## Kalle H

> Toiset kiekot tuohon pitäisi speksailla. Näyttää, että ei alle 1500g:n ole asiaa ilman kuitua. Jostain syystä maastokiekot näyttää spekseissä melkein kevyemmiltä kuin gravelit, mutta niihin ei moniinkaan saa eteen 12x100mm palikoita.



Nää vois olla aika passelit, olis just alle 1500g ja kun kyttää sopivat -30% alennuspäivän, niin hintakin olis semi-kohtuullisessa 700€ tuntumassa.

https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...-made-hubs.htm

Jos 15mm akselilla löytyy muuten sovivat kiekot, niin tuollainen 15->12mm holkki voisi pelastaa tilanteen.
https://www.totalcycling.com/en/Halo...m/m-23235.aspx
https://www.pdxti.com/products/pdxti...5mm-ta-adapter

----------


## JackOja

> ... Gr1600 on ehkä pätevin, mutta sekin on pirun painava  setti hintaisekseen. ...



Mulla on noi kakkoskiekkoina ja on kivat ja hyvät. Sikapainavat ovat toki, mun pari taisi olla inan alle 1800g pikalinkkuläpiakseliadaptereiila. Kiikareissa pikkusen polttelis GRC1400 tai sit viis hunttia säästääkseen ehkä Hunt tai JRA.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Nää vois olla aika passelit, olis just alle 1500g ja kun kyttää sopivat -30% alennuspäivän, niin hintakin olis semi-kohtuullisessa 700€ tuntumassa.



Niin tai ostaa nyt -35% päiviltä, jos nuo haluaa.

----------


## misopa

https://www.lightbicycle.com/700C-tu...vel-bikes.html

Nuo kustansi 808€ kotiin kannettuna. Novatec navoilla. Työnjälki kasausta myöten viimeisen päälle. Paino 1460g. Kilsoja ei ole vielä alla kuin hiukan vajaa 2000km, eikä tähän mennessä ole ilmaantunut pienintäkään huomautettavaa. Navoista sanottava, että rullaavat poikkeuksellisen keveästi.

Ainut, että toimitusaika n. kuukauden. Tekevät nuo kaikki tilauksesta. Mutta jos ei ole hätä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Siis DPD huomaa kesken kuljetuksen, että lähetys on liian suuri ja käänsi sen takaisin? Meinasko botski upota satama-altaaseen titaanin painosta vai pettikö Ivecosta takajouset? Oisko sittenkin pitänyt ottaa hiilarirunko?



Saamari, meinasit tulla kahvit väärään suuntaan.   :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

> Ihana Pure Blood -vanhus. Olinpa tyystin unohtanut, että sulla tosiaan on tommonen(kin). Olikos sulla muuten vielä se viistoista vuotta aikaansa edellä ollut levari-Cannarikin?



 Ai niin se punainen Kännäri...  Juuei, se meni kiertoon jo aikaa sitten...  Tuota PureBluudia ei kukaan halunnut ostaa joten tein siitä työmatkasinkulaattorin koska ei tuon teräsraamin paikka vaan ole katossa roikkumassa. Löysin siihen vielä Dura-aasin kammet iibeistä ja laitoin Surlin eturattaan jtn FengShuikin on nyt parempi.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Mulla on noi kakkoskiekkoina ja on kivat ja hyvät. Sikapainavat ovat toki, mun pari taisi olla inan alle 1800g pikalinkkuläpiakseliadaptereiila. Kiikareissa pikkusen polttelis GRC1400 tai sit viis hunttia säästääkseen ehkä Hunt tai JRA.



Ostat vaan toiset ratchet kiekot. Minä en enää ajatellut muita hankkia. Ei tarvitse esimerkiksi olla useita pakkoja, jos ei välttämättä halua niitä hommailla kaikkiin kiekkoihin.
Roadiin ajattelin laittaa tiheämmän pakan toiseen vapariin kiinni, niin tulee tempoon vaihdettua mieluiset välitykset. 

Muutenkin alkaa jotenkin laiskottaa noiden novatecin kynsien kunnossa pitäminen, kun niitä on useissa kiekoissa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Joo en hommaa minäkään enää Novatecin napoja.

----------


## paaton

Jos ei tosiaan ole tarkoitus mitään keventelykiekkoja hommata, niin noi m1700:set on kyllä pätevät tuohon hintaan. Tosi laadukkaan oloiset. Tarroituskin polttomaalattu kiinni.
22mm sisältä. Ainoa ahdistava seikka on tuo vanhanmallinen dt350 etunapa, johon ei aivan helposti saa erillaisia päätyholkkeja, mutta tosiaan 12mm akselille tuolla soviteholkilla ja pikalinkulle minusta fiksuin on laittaa 15/9mm soviteholkki ja 9mm läpiakseli. 

Huomaako joku muuten jäykkyyseroja näissä "oikeissa" gravell kiekoissa, verrattuna matalampiin ja kevyempiin maasturin kiekkoihin? Minä en tuollaista huomaa, eli ajelen noilla ihan tyytyväisenä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Jos 15mm akselilla löytyy muuten sovivat kiekot, niin tuollainen 15->12mm holkki voisi pelastaa tilanteen.
> https://www.totalcycling.com/en/Halo...m/m-23235.aspx
> https://www.pdxti.com/products/pdxti...5mm-ta-adapter



Kannattanee kuitenkin mitata myös etuhaarukan dropoutit, 12 millisen päätyholkki on ulkohalkaisijaltaan jotakin 19mm, mutta 15 mm:n luokkaa 21mm.

----------


## eakin

Onko Pinnacle Arkose pyöristä kokemusta? Menee ainakin 52mm 650b rengas ja ehkä ISP myös, muutenkin hinta taitaa olla kohdallaan ja arvosteluissa hehkutettu. Painoa on aika paljon, onkohan runko painava vai kiekot?

----------


## eakin

Aika lähellä on tilausta tuo Arkrose (ale taitaa loppua ylihuomenna), vaikuttaisi arvostelujen perusteella hyvin lähelle sellaiselle pyörälle mitä haen työmatkoille ja satunnaiseen lenkkeilyyn. Varsinkin pyörän ulkonäkö iski heti ja pirun tyylikäs runko minusta sekä hyvä rengastila. Löysin tiedon että rungon paino noin 1500g ja haarukka vajaa 800g.

Mitä mieltä kannattaako maksaa 550€ enemmän D3 105 osasarjalla + hieman paremmilla navoilla ja haarukalla vs. Sora + TRP Spyre? Mietin että tuota halvempaa 720€ voisi sitten tarpeen mukaan päivitellä ja uskon että nuo mekaaniset levarit riittäisi omaan käyttöön hyvin ja osaisi itse huoltaakin. Erotuksella saisi ainakin suht hyvät kiekot kesän lenkeille.

https://www.evanscycles.com/en-fi/pi...-bike-EV339946

https://www.evanscycles.com/en-fi/pi...-bike-EV339948

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Itse en ottaisi Soraa osasarjaksi, jos suunnitelmissa on päivittäminen -ajoon ehkä, jos hinta edellä menisin.

Hydraulisia ei kannata arastella, kyllä niiden kanssa toimeen tulee. Jarrut tosin voivat olla kätisyydeltään englantilaisittain. Hydraulisten etu on, että niitä ei tarvitse päivittää.

----------


## palikka

Omasta mielestä tuo D1 on paremman värinen mutta makuasioita. Vertailin lähinnä pyörää omaan Topstone Soraan - se on jo joiltain osin paperilla huonompi mutta silti kevyempi pyörä. Omasta mielestä heikkous on mekaaniset jarrut, eikä niitä kannata edes päivittää vaan olisi järkevämpi uusia koko voimansiirto ja sitähän ei halvalla tehdä. Kuitenkin pyörällä on tullut kesällä ja talvella ajettua, joten ainoa oikea ongelma on ollut pari kertaa -5C tai kovemmilla pakkasilla tapahtuva takajarrun vaijerin jäätyminen, joka tuossakin tulee todennäkösesti ongelmaksi kaapelireitityksen vuoksi. Kuitenkin jarrutustehoa on tarpeeksi (2-mäntäinen promax yllättää) vaikka kaipaisin hydraulisten tuntumaa.

Sora osasarjalla ajaminen ja kuluvien osien uusiminen on todella halpaa enkä näe siinä suuria heikkouksia. Ainoastaan omassa käytössä 11t hammasratas on erittäin harvinaisessa käytössä mutta niin se olisi paremmissakin vaihteistoissa. Ehkä myös  maantiellä joskus etsinyt sitä puuttuvaa vaihdetta pakan keskivaiheilta mutta työmatkoilla ei mitään haittaa ja muutenkin välitykset kohdillaan - edessä 46/30 ja takana 11-34. Jarruja lukuunottamatta tolla osasarjalla on mielestäni todella marginaalinen merkitys ja lähinnä se itsellenikin on vain pakkomielle toisinaan katsella siihen päivitystä.

Mikäli tuo 550€ lisähinta ei kuitenkaan tunnu missään niin eikös tuo ole sama ostaa, jos väri vain kelpaa ja Arkose on *se pyörä*. Kuitenkin mennään jo hinnassa ylöspäin, että saattaisi jonku halvan kuiturunkoisen jo saada. Halvempi on kuitenkin hyvä aihio päivityksille siinä missä oma Topstonekin. Itse tyydyn voimansiirtoon, kunnes jotain uutta tulee markkinoille ja kiekot ovat etusijaisesti ensi kesäksi hakusessa. Toivottavasti halvempaa sram 12-speed road osasarjaa pukkaa piakkoin markkinoille, kun osassa kiekkoja voi jo valita xdr-vapaarattaan, niin saa taas ihmetellä mihin ylimääräset rahat voisi mahdollisesti laittaa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## eakin

Itsekin ihastuin tuohon D1 väriin ja ulkonäköön. D3 on sitten hinnaltaan jo aika paljon korkeampi ja ennemmin tuolla hinnalla lähtisin katsomaan Sramin Rivalia, mutta siinä mallissa tuo Arkose on taas omasta mielestä karmean värinen. Samanmoisella rengastilalla saisi sitten kuituisen Planet X Free Rangerin kun laittaisi tuohon D3 versioon 300€ lisää...

----------


## jukkapvk

> Täällä mahdollisesti lähtee talven aikana rakentuun graveli NS Bikesin Rag+ rungolle. Koskaan aiemmin ei oo tullu pyöriä kasattua, innolla (ja kauhulla) odotan minkälaisen pyörän saa aikaiseksi syksyn aikana haalituista tarjous- ja käytetyistä osista  Kahdet kiekkosetit on hommattu ja tarkoitus toisille laittaa kapeat kesäkumit ja toisille leveämpää maastorengasta sekä ISP:it, niitä sitten vaihdella vuodenajan ja fiiliksen mukaan.



Samalle rungolle olisi tarkoitus täälläkin pyörä rakentaa. Suurin haaste tällä hetkellä on rungon löytäminen, kaikkialla myydään eioota. Laitoin jo NS Bikesille kysymystä. Oletko sinä löytänyt runkoa mistään?

----------


## eakin

Mikä tuossa NS Rag+ rungossa houkuttaa? Itse katsoin myös tuota, mutta mielestäni rungon paino 1,8kg aika reipas, esim. tuossa Arkosessa jo selkeästi kevyempi (n. 1,5kg) ja sitten esim. Vitus Energie alumiinirunko olisi 1,2kg ja tähänkin menee samankokoiset renkaat. 

Päätyi tuo Energie mukaan myös omaan arvontakaruselliin. Arkosen ostaisin jos olisi oikeassa värissä Apex tai Rival 1x-sarjalla.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Itteä houkutteli tuossa Ragissa edullinen hinta ja se, että ISP:it mahtuu alle, myös väri ja rungon malli oli mieleinen. Miinuksena paino, ulkoinen kaapelointi ja nuo valkoset tekstit on rumat, mutta pitää koittaa jotenkin saada niitä piiloon. Painoa koittaa vähentää säästyneillä rahoilla 

Crc:llä oli vasta hyvässä tarjouksessa, mutta kaikki ovat näköjään menneet, sieltä siis omani ostin. En oikeen omaan budjettiin parempiakaan vaihtoehtoja löytäny..

----------


## jukkapvk

No se on ainakin saatavissa runkosettinä, saa sellaisen kuin haluaa. Ragia valitettavasti ei ollut S-koossa CRC:n tarjouksessa.
Vitusta ei taida saada runkosettinä, eikä siihen taida mahtua 27,5 renkaat? Cuben Nuroad SL olisi kanssa yksi vaihtoehto, mutta siihenkään ei taida mennnä 27,5 kumit alle. Arkosen värit ei nappaa, yksi kävisi, mutta siitä menisi kaikki muu vaihtoon pl. runko. Etsintä jatkuu, hakusessa siis ensisijaisesti alurunkoinen pyörä.

----------


## eakin

Tuossa linkin kuvassa on 27,5 renkaissa 2,2 tuumaa leveät renkaat Energiessä:

https://forums.mtbr.com/attachments/...330_105842.jpg

----------


## jukkapvk

> Tuossa linkin kuvassa on 27,5 renkaissa 2,2 tuumaa leveät renkaat Energiessä:
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/attachments/...330_105842.jpg



Kiitos! Pitääkin ottaa tuo takaisin listalle. Muutenhan tuon geometria sopisi kyllä mainiosti.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Itselläni on Orbea Terra ja senkin spekseissä on vain 700x40 merkattu, mutta itselläni on siihen 650b kiekot myös ja 48mm gravel king sk mahtuu takana pyörimään sisurin kanssa 25mm sisäleveällä vanteella. Kyllä niitä pienempiä kiekkoja voi yleensä käyttää, vaikka internetissä ei niistä mitään mainita.

----------


## jukkapvk

Tänks! Vituksessa on Sramin 1x11 Rivalit, mitkä varmasti ovat riittävät. Jäin vielä miettimään 2x11 GRX vs Sram 1x11. Ne kellä on 1x11, onko se vaihdeväli nyt oikeasti niin iso asia, kun foorumeilla puhutaan? Mulla on maantiepyörä erikseen, joten siihen käyttöön ei ole tulossa. Tällä ajettaisiin ensisijaisesti työmatkaa ympäri vuoden sekä hiekkateitä, polkuja yms.

----------


## kurvaaja

Vitus Energie (VR) vaikuttaa tosiaan hinta/laatusuhteelta aika hyvälle paketille. Cyclocrossiksi tuo on speksattu, mutta on kiinnikkeet lokareille, mahtuu 45x700c kumit ja BB droppiakin 70 -> mikä erottaa gravelista? Vaikuttaa kaikinpuolin hyvälle paketille gravel/talviharjoittelu/työmatka kapineelle. Apex lienee ihan toimiva osapaketti ? Takapakka ehkäpä vaihtoon -> 11-42 (ainakin talveksi)

----------


## Moska

> Tänks! Vituksessa on Sramin 1x11 Rivalit, mitkä varmasti ovat riittävät. Jäin vielä miettimään 2x11 GRX vs Sram 1x11. Ne kellä on 1x11, onko se vaihdeväli nyt oikeasti niin iso asia, kun foorumeilla puhutaan? Mulla on maantiepyörä erikseen, joten siihen käyttöön ei ole tulossa. Tällä ajettaisiin ensisijaisesti työmatkaa ympäri vuoden sekä hiekkateitä, polkuja yms.



Mulla on apex1 11-42 pakalla ja työmatka/ hiekkatie suhauksee aivan passeli.
Maantiellä vaihteen välit on liian suuret omaan makuun, mutta mullakin on maantiepyörä siihen hommaan.

----------


## jukkapvk

Kiitos kommenteista, helpottaa pähkäilyä. Mikäs noista SRAMin 11-42 -pakoista sitten olisi se järkevä? PG1130? Mulle enemmän Shimanon kamat tuttuja....

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Tänks! Vituksessa on Sramin 1x11 Rivalit, mitkä varmasti ovat riittävät. Jäin vielä miettimään 2x11 GRX vs Sram 1x11. Ne kellä on 1x11, onko se vaihdeväli nyt oikeasti niin iso asia, kun foorumeilla puhutaan? Mulla on maantiepyörä erikseen, joten siihen käyttöön ei ole tulossa. Tällä ajettaisiin ensisijaisesti työmatkaa ympäri vuoden sekä hiekkateitä, polkuja yms.



Vaikka pidänkin 2x11 -toteutuksesta suhtaudun skeptisesti 2x11 GRX:n eturattaiden suureen kokoeroon.

----------


## jukkapvk

Tosiaan, aika isot erot. Muistin, että 40/30 olisi ollut myös vaihtoehto. No, nyt on myöhäistä, Rivalit lähti tilaukseen.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Mulla on 1xRivalissa 11-28 pakka ja edessä 40 tai 42 limppu, koen että vaihdevälit ovat yhtä pienet, kuin että edessä olisi 2x.

----------


## Kalle H

> Kiitos kommenteista, helpottaa pähkäilyä. Mikäs noista SRAMin 11-42 -pakoista sitten olisi se järkevä? PG1130? Mulle enemmän Shimanon kamat tuttuja....



Pakan valinta riippuu aika paljon siitä mikä vapaaratas sulle on tulossa. 11sp Road, perus "10sp shimano", XD vai micro spline.

Sramin pakoista toi pg1130 on ainakin se kaikkein painavin peruspakka joka menis perus 10sp Shimano/Sram vapariin

----------


## jukkapvk

Nyt tuossa näyttäisi speksien mukaan olevan 11sp Shimano/Sram vapaaratas (Road). Siihen pitäisi sopia, jos noihin kiekkohin muita pakkoja hommaa. Nyt siinä on siis SunRacen CSRX1 11-36 pakka, joka ilmeisesti on Sramin vastaavaa keyvempi. Laadusta en tiedä. Nykyisen setuppiin verrattuna tuo kyllä riittäisi ainakin päivittäisiin ajoihin sen perusteella, miten välitykset nyt menee ja millä tulee ajettua.

27,5" kiekot sitten voi miettiä erikseen, niihin nyt varmaankin 11-42 pakka olisi paikallaan.

----------


## Visqu

> Vitus Energie (VR) vaikuttaa tosiaan hinta/laatusuhteelta aika hyvälle paketille. Cyclocrossiksi tuo on speksattu, mutta on kiinnikkeet lokareille, mahtuu 45x700c kumit ja BB droppiakin 70 -> mikä erottaa gravelista? Vaikuttaa kaikinpuolin hyvälle paketille gravel/talviharjoittelu/työmatka kapineelle. Apex lienee ihan toimiva osapaketti ? Takapakka ehkäpä vaihtoon -> 11-42 (ainakin talveksi)



Vitus on cyclo koska valmistaja niin sanoo  :Hymy: 
Samaa runkoa saa myös Nukeproofin brändäämänä gravelpyöränä; Digger.

Määritelmät lienee aika häilyviä, yhtälailla Rose Xeon Cross on nykyään graveli nimeltään Backroad.

Jotain järkevääkin voin sanoa, rakensin Vitus Energie VR -rungosta hybridin reilu vuosi sitten. Ihan ok kokemus, takahaarukka tosin vähän killissä, kohdistus ei maailman paras.
Geometria on melko haastava, pitkä ja matala, aeropyörän luokkaa. Valmistaudu henkisesti lyhyeen stemmiin, toisaalta niin kai se trendi taitaa nykyään mennä.

----------


## paaton

Stack ja reach vaikuttavat aika normaaleilta, mutta tosiaan 20ast slouppiin tottuneessa grävell genressä se satulan pinnan alapuolelle tuleva tanko saattaa tuntua äkkiseltään hurjalta.
Ehkäpä wiggle on tuon vuoksi merkannut tuon cycloksi? Äkäiset asiakkaat laittavat pian pyöriä palautukseen jos tuota mainostaa gravellina.

----------


## kosminen

> Löytyykö Shand Stoateria keneltäkään foorumilaiselta? 
> 
> Aika vähän löytyy kokemuksia internetistä tuosta mutta tyylikäs englantilaisvalmisteinen teräsrunkoinen jonka saisi custom värisenä kiinnostaa aika paljon.



Löytyy runkosetti! Tosin custom geometrialla, mutta Stoater pohjalla. Koko prosessi oli tosi miellyttävä ja mielenkiintoinen, voin suositella. Ajot taitaa alkaa vasta sitten kun suolat katoaa.

Tosin, sivuilla kerrotaan sen jöötin teräskeulan painoksi alle 800 grammaa, punnitsin sen tuossa yksi päivä ja 12mm akselin ja kuplamuovin (johon se on kääritty) kanssa paino oli reilu 1500 grammaa...  :Hymy: 
Itselläni on hiilikuitukeula, mutta jos se todella olisi ollut alle 800 grammaa niin olisin kyllä harkinnut...
Itse runko (noin L kokoinen) painaa vajaat 2000 grammaa.

----------


## Visqu

> Stack ja reach vaikuttavat aika normaaleilta, mutta tosiaan 20ast slouppiin tottuneessa grävell genressä se satulan pinnan alapuolelle tuleva tanko saattaa tuntua äkkiseltään hurjalta.
> Ehkäpä wiggle on tuon vuoksi merkannut tuon cycloksi? Äkäiset asiakkaat laittavat pian pyöriä palautukseen jos tuota mainostaa gravellina.



Koossa Large, joka on taulukon mukaan tarkoitettu 175-180cm pituiselle, stack 570 ja reach 407 mm. On tuo minusta aika pitkähkö.
Hiilikuituinen Energie on suht "normaali".

----------


## paaton

No joo, katsoin kuituista. Tuo on selkeästi tarkoitettu ajettavaksi lyhyellä stemmillä.

----------


## stenu

> Tosin, sivuilla kerrotaan sen jöötin teräskeulan painoksi alle 800 grammaa, punnitsin sen tuossa yksi päivä ja 12mm akselin ja kuplamuovin (johon se on kääritty) kanssa paino oli reilu 1500 grammaa...



Kiloista päätelleen kaulaputkikin on aika jöötiä tavaraa, joten kuvittelisin painosta lähtevän helposti pari-kolmesataa grammaa, kun putkesta sahaa ylimääräiset pois, mutta eipä se varsinaisesti kevyt ole edes levarilliseksi teräshaarukaksi siitä huolimatta. Tosin alle 800 grammaan ei oikein pääse kuin ohennetun kaulaputken ja vannejarrusirojen haarukanjalkojen kanssa, jolloin levareilla lopputuloksena on hyvin isolla todennäköisyydellä jarruttaessa "itseohjautuva" haarukka.

----------


## kosminen

Siroa tästä ei saa millään. Rupesi enemmän kiinnostamaan ja avasin kuplamuovit ja ruuvasin läpiakselin irti. Paino 1350g. Tossa on lyhennetty ruotoputkikin jo, mutta varmaan siitä pari senttiä vielä lähtis.

Runkoa odotellessa rupesi jo houkuttamaan teräskeulan käyttö, mutta tuo paino on kyllä vähän liikaa... Ehkä kuitenkin kokeilen - ja kukaties - sehän voi tuoda painonsa verran jotain uutta substanssia mun ajoihin?!

----------


## jukkapvk

> Vitus on cyclo koska valmistaja niin sanoo 
> Samaa runkoa saa myös Nukeproofin brändäämänä gravelpyöränä; Digger.
> 
> Määritelmät lienee aika häilyviä, yhtälailla Rose Xeon Cross on nykyään graveli nimeltään Backroad.
> 
> Jotain järkevääkin voin sanoa, rakensin Vitus Energie VR -rungosta hybridin reilu vuosi sitten. Ihan ok kokemus, takahaarukka tosin vähän killissä, kohdistus ei maailman paras.
> Geometria on melko haastava, pitkä ja matala, aeropyörän luokkaa. Valmistaudu henkisesti lyhyeen stemmiin, toisaalta niin kai se trendi taitaa nykyään mennä.




Kiitoksia vaan kaikille avusta. Tuo runko passaakin minulle hyvin, kun on pitkä ja matala. Tähän mennessä kaikkiin runkoihin stemmit vaihdettu pidempiin - ehkä tähän ei tarvitse  :Hymy:  Kerroit rakentaneesi tuohon runkoon pyörän, löysitkö runkosetin jostain vai rakensitko jo kaapista löytyneeseen runkoon?

----------


## Visqu

> Kiitoksia vaan kaikille avusta. Tuo runko passaakin minulle hyvin, kun on pitkä ja matala. Tähän mennessä kaikkiin runkoihin stemmit vaihdettu pidempiin - ehkä tähän ei tarvitse  Kerroit rakentaneesi tuohon runkoon pyörän, löysitkö runkosetin jostain vai rakensitko jo kaapista löytyneeseen runkoon?



Ostin runkosetin Chainreactionin alesta, joku 300e taisi maksaa.
Aika moni osa löytyi valmiiksi itseltä hyllystä, niin tuli sikäli kustannustehokas menopeli.

Olen 180cm ja otin silloisen S-koon, nykyisessä geotaulukossa se onkin nyt M  :Hymy: 
Tuli suht veikeä ajettava 70mm stemmillä ja 720mm leveällä tangolla.

----------


## jukkapvk

> Ostin runkosetin Chainreactionin alesta, joku 300e taisi maksaa.
> Aika moni osa löytyi valmiiksi itseltä hyllystä, niin tuli sikäli kustannustehokas menopeli.
> 
> Olen 180cm ja otin silloisen S-koon, nykyisessä geotaulukossa se onkin nyt M 
> Tuli suht veikeä ajettava 70mm stemmillä ja 720mm leveällä tangolla.



No tästähän tulee jännä ostos... Tulossa siis Wigglen "S-koko" (joka on Nukeproofin M-koko - jos siis kyseessä sama runko). Tähän mennessä pituus ei ole koskaan ollut ongelma 170cm persjalkaiselle. Ultimate CF SLX:kin stemmi/tanko vaihtui pidempään. No sittenhän sen näkee jos ja kun pyörä joskus saapuu.

----------


## stenu

Eilen Reitti 2000:n hevostelluilla ja epätasaiseksi jäätyneillä poluilla fiilistellessä tuli taas mieleen, että tää on kyllä ihan mahdottoman ihana pyörä. Kuherruskuukausi jatkuu neljättä vuotta. Kun toi oli sopivasti tipahtanut evoluution kyydistä jo syntyessään, ei se siitä enää edes setämiesmäisty sen enempää, vaan paranee vaan vanhetessaan. Jotain maagista on kevyessä teräsrungossa ja -haarukassa, joissa jokainen millimetri on oikeassa paikassa ja jokainen asteen puolikaskin oikeassa kulmassa. Mitään en muuttaisi, enkä mihinkään vaihtaisi. Melkolailla piut paut voi sanoa joka vuosi vaihtuville muodeille, muuttuville standardeille ja kulutushysterialle. Ainoa mahdollisesti huono puoli on se, että kun tälle tielle lähtee, ei siltä taida olla paluuta. Silti soisin, että jokainen pyöräilijä edes kerran eläessään saisi kokea sen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kalle H

Tulipas eilen tuunattua Gräveli filllarin Rival vaihtajaan Gx (11sp) vaihtajan häkki, kun sellainen sattui olemaan ehjänä/ylimääräisenä (vanha yläpäästä rikkoutunut vaihtaja).
Aikaisemmin Rival vaihtaja pystyi juuri ja juuri hoitelemaan 11-40t pakan (b-ruuvi oli tuolloin aika tapissa), mutta nyt tuon pidemmän häkin kanssa menisi varmaan kivasti myös 11-46t pakka.

Idea lähti tästä (youtube-linkki), mutta homma näyttäisi siis toimivan myös perus 11sp Gx-vaihtajan häkillä, videossa tuo tehtiin uudelle Nx Eaglen häkillä, jonka kanssa toimi myös 11-50t pakka.

----------


## Shamus

Annoin uuden mahdollisuuden 650b-kiekoille ja näihin pehmeisiin olosuhteisiin 48mm renkailla ne ylittivät odotukset. Voisi sanoa että, niistä jopa tuli suosikit tähän hetkeen.
Ketterämpi ja leikkisämpi kuin 700x 43mm...

----------


## Visqu

^Onko takapakka jokin Rotorin tuotos?
Näyttää kevyeltä, miten on toiminut?

----------


## Shamus

Rotorin 11-39, toistaiseksi ainakin toiminut moitteetta....

----------


## kurvaaja

> Vähän väkisin joutuu jostain tinkimään yhtälössä, hinta, paino ja leveys. Kun saisi olla vielä laadukkaatkin. Minulla oli tuossa vielä alkuun mukana aerous, mutta se nyt jäi heti pois valintakriteereistä. Gr1600 on ehkä pätevin, mutta sekin on pirun painava  setti hintaisekseen. Minulle tuli nyt alle 300e m1700 setti uutena ja käytetty xm1501. En minä tuota painoeroa huomaa painavien renkaiden kanssa, eli m1700 on kyllä pätevä setti tuohon hintaan. Cnc-bike ja 15mm akselille.



Täytyisi tilata toiset kiekot "graveliin". DT Swissejä meinasin. n. 300€ hintaan näyttäisi saava E/C/G1800 kiekkosettejä ja n.450€ sitten ER/CR/GR1600 settejä. 1800 vs. 1600 ero ilmeisesti navoissa eli 1800 -sarjalaiset 370 napa, 3-pawl vapari VS 1600-sarjalaiset 350 napa, 18 Ratchet vapari. Onko tuo 350 Ratchet vaparilla lisäsatsauksen arvoinen?

Sitten on vielä, että minkä kirjaimen haluaa eteen (eli leveys). E1800 20mm sisäleveydellä ja 1655g paino (Endurance), C1800 22mm 1757g (cross road) ja G1800 24mm 1806g (Gravel). Kapein on kevein luonnollisesti. Onko tuolla 20mm ja 22mm leveydellä merkittävää eroa, jos esim. 40mm kumia laittaa tubeleksena?

----------


## Arosusi

> 1800 -sarjalaiset 370 napa, 3-pawl vapari VS 1600-sarjalaiset 350 napa, 18 Ratchet vapari. Onko tuo 350 Ratchet vaparilla lisäsatsauksen arvoinen?



Pari kesää tuli ajettua 350 ja viime kesä 370:llä. 370 pitää niin kovaa ääntä verrattuna 350 että siirtyy kaupunkipyörään ja 350 palaa gg:n ensi kesäksi.
Kilometrejä 5K / 3K joten kestävyydestä paha sanoa vielä mitään.

----------


## Visqu

> Rotorin 11-39, toistaiseksi ainakin toiminut moitteetta....



Ok, kiitos!

----------


## eakin

CRC:llä olisi pikku alet nyt Vitus Energiestä ja olen tilaamassa mutta arvon koon ja Apex vs.Rival välillä.

- Kokotaulukon mukaan 183,5cm pituudella olisi XL oikea koko mutta varsinkin reach vaikuttaa aika pitkältä. Onkohan L liian pieni, itse ajattelin että voisi olla oikea koko?
- Onko Rival lisä 250€ arvoinen vs. Apex? Muuten pyörät on samat.

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod182836

----------


## ranttis

^ Mikä sulla on inseam? Oma cycloni on stack 585 ja reach 395 ja on mielestäni sopiva 190cm ukolle jolla lyhyt 89cm inseam. Kokotaulukko on kyllä erikoinen omaan silmään kun XL kokoakin suositellaan vaan 185cm asti ja mielestäni tuo menisi itselleni ja varmasti hieman pidemmällekin riippuen toki minkälaisen ajoasennon haluaa.

Edit: muutettu stack 595->585

----------


## eakin

Inseam on noin 86-87cm. Mietin että jos tuon Apex version kuitenkin ottaisi, niin jäisi 650b kiekkoihin jo suoraan 250€ säästöön. Käykö Apexin takavaihtajan tilalle suoraan Rival tai Force? Mitä lueskellut niin ymmärtänyt että suurin ero on vaihtajassa, molemmissa hyvät jarrut eikä painoeroakaan juuri ole.

Nukeproof Diggerin kokotaulukkoa kun katsoo (taitaa olla aika sama pyörä geometrialtaan) niin niiden suosittelema L on melkein lähempänä tuota Energien M-kokoa kuin L-kokoa. Eli tuo puoltaisi ettei ainakaan kannata suurempaa kuin L ottaa.

----------


## stenu

Veloheldille tulossa tistku-GG-raamia järkevällä geometrialla ja ohkasella satulaputkella:

----------


## JackOja

^pakko olla hyvä koska geometria on melkein 1:1 mun fillarin kanssa. Nooh, mulla bb-droppia vaan 70mm kun tuossa 75.

----------


## paaton

Näppärästi saatu moderni gravell geo jatkamalla emäputkea muutamalla sentillä yläputken tasosta ylöspäin. Miksi tuota ei voisi tehdä spacereilla...

----------


## stenu

Periaatteessa tuollainen pari senttiä vaakaputken yläpuolelle ulottuva emäputki on kai ihan perinteinen (jenkkityylinen???) toteutus vähemmän kisahenkisessä pyörässä. Vähentää tarvittavien speisereiden määrää, mutta ei nosta standoveria. Samalla tapaa mä speksasin oman runkoni, jotta vaakaputken sai suorahkoksi. Mun vanhassa Gunnar Crosshairsissa on myös samaan tyyliin tehty emäputki, vaikka se onkin vähän sloupattu runko. Uusissa Gunnareissa, joissa on kaljatölkkiemäputki, konstruktio näyttää kyllä ehkä vähän silmiinpistävältä. Tossa Veloheldissä mun mielestä ihan sopusuhtaisen näköinen. Varsinkin, kun satulaputken ylitys on samaa luokkaa.

Muuten toi Veloheld taitaisi kyllä olla vähän turhan lyhyt ja edestä korkea mulle.

@jackoja rakea taisi myös olla vähän enemmän  :Vink:

----------


## Puskis

Ei oo kovin silmäänpistävä mun mielestä kumminkaan. Esim. Salsa Casserollissa oli kammottava:


Tekis mieli photoshopata toi kuntoon, koska muuten kaunis pyörä.

----------


## Arosusi

Hieno Veloheld. Ohuet putket tekee siron ja kevyen näköisen.
Titaanirungoissa musta haarukka on aina pistänyt silmään. Jos tuollaisen hankkisin niin veisin heti rungon ja haarukan maalarille;  maalaa tuo haarukka tuon rungon väriseksi.
Meneekö tuossa takajarrun ja vaihtajan kaapelit keskiön jälkeen rungon ulkopuolella?
Ja taka-akselin kiinnityskohta näyttää ihmeeliseltä?!?

----------


## Fedu

Olen itsekin tässä arponut pikaista pyöränvalintaa kun aiempi varastettiin äskettäin. Tarvitsisin apua kahden pyörän välillä eli Vitus Energien ja Canyon Grail AL 6.0:n välillä. Todennäköisesti Vitus olisi kooltaan L ja Canyon M (180cm, inseam 80cm). Vituksessa houkuttelisi halvempi hinta ja voimalinja kun taas Canyonissa tunnetumpi merkki kun hintaerolla saisi kunnon polkimet, uudet ajokengät ja vaikka SKS:n x-bladea tai vastaavaa pikkulokaria.

Myöhemmin kesällä tulisi hommattua lisäksi 650b-kiekot esim. 47mm leveillä tubeless-kumeilla. Olen nähnyt kuvan, jossa Vitukseen on mahtunut 50mm nappularenkaat 650b-kiekoilla niin mietin samaa Canyonista. Asiakaspalvelun vastaus oli: "Grail maksimi rengasleveys on 40mm. Kammet kulkee melko alhaalla jos 28" laitaa 27'5" kiekot toki rengasta voi hieman suurentaa."

Onko esim. runkomitoituksessa jotain joka kallistaisi Vituksesta Canyoniin kun Reachkin on vain 2mm erolla (407mm vs 405mm)?

----------


## eakin

Itse tilasin tuon L-koon Vituksen, Grail jäi lopulta pois rengastilan, 2xvoimansiirron ja ulkonäön/viimeistelyn takia. Nyt odotellaan pakettia...

----------


## jukkapvk

Tilaamani Vitus saapui tällä viikolla ja oli kyllä yllättävän hyvin koottu. Vaijereita tai letkuja ei oltu jätetty liian pitkiksi vaan lyhennetty kohtuu sopiviksi. Paketista eturengas kiinni, runkoa suojaavat pehmusteet pois ja stemmin / spacereiden säätö (+ ohjausputken lyhennys, kun ehtii), siinä se. Runko ei ollut liian pitkä, vaikka sitä etukäteen pelkäsin. Verrattuna vanhaan työmatkapyörään, kokonaispituus topeille mukana tulleella stemmillä oli sama kuin aiemmin. Uudessa matalampi, pidempi runko lyhyemmällä stemmillä ja vanhassa korkeampi, lyhyempi runko pidemmällä stemmillä. Muutaman lenkin sillä ajaneena parempi minulle kuin edellinen, tuntuu vakaammalta. Johtunee isommasta BB-dropista ja pidemmästä rungosta? Vanha oli siis perus Cyclo lyhyellä rungolla ja 65mm BB-dropilla. Rengastilaa näyttää olevan, 42mm Marathon Winterit mahtui hyvin ja jäi paljon tilaa jäljelle.

EDIT: Vituksen mukana tullut tanko oli muotoiltu kääntymään hieman taaksepäin (yläote), se lyhentää varmaan etäisyyttä topeille jonkin verran.

----------


## eakin

Minkä koon tilasit ja mitkä mitat sulla on? Toivottavasti L-koko itselle passeli.

----------


## jukkapvk

Minulle tuli S-koko. Inseamia tai ajajan pituussuositusta tuijottamalla olisin voinut ottaa M-koonkin, mutta päädyin S-kokoon. Vertasin enemmän pituutta aiempiin pyöriini ja niistä saatua kokemusta ajoasennosta, koska Vituksen pyörissä näköjään korkeus ei ole ensimmäisenä ongelma. M-koossa stack olisi ollut isompi ja silloin olisi ajoasento voinut jäädä minulle turhan pystyksi.

----------


## paaton

> Minkä koon tilasit ja mitkä mitat sulla on? Toivottavasti L-koko itselle passeli.



Nämä on vaan aika turhia kysymyksiä, jos ei tunne kuskia ja ajotottumuksia. Välillä internetissä näkee kuvia hivenen erillaisistakin ajoasennoista, joilla ilmeisesti ajetaan täysin tyytyväisinä. Eli toiselle se L-koko 50mm/45ast stemmillä voi olla samasta pyörästä oikeinkin sopiva, kun toinen ajaa tyytyväisenä s-koolla.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

> Tulipas eilen tuunattua Gräveli filllarin Rival vaihtajaan Gx (11sp) vaihtajan häkki, kun sellainen sattui olemaan ehjänä/ylimääräisenä (vanha yläpäästä rikkoutunut vaihtaja).
> Aikaisemmin Rival vaihtaja pystyi juuri ja juuri hoitelemaan 11-40t pakan (b-ruuvi oli tuolloin aika tapissa), mutta nyt tuon pidemmän häkin kanssa menisi varmaan kivasti myös 11-46t pakka.
> 
> Idea lähti tästä (youtube-linkki), mutta homma näyttäisi siis toimivan myös perus 11sp Gx-vaihtajan häkillä, videossa tuo tehtiin uudelle Nx Eaglen häkillä, jonka kanssa toimi myös 11-50t pakka.



Toimiko sulla hyvin vaihteet Rivalin takavaihtajalla ja 11-40t pakalla ja eikö tuo oo medium -mittainen vaihtaja? Just mietin ostaisko 11-36t vai peräti tuon 11-40t pakan..

----------


## stenu

^ tästä tuli mieleen, että joko jollain on kokemusta siitä, että minkä kokoisesta rattaasta Force eTap -vaihtaja selviää? Sram sanoo itse, että max 33-piikkinen. Jos sitä Srampagnoloa kokeilisi, niin isoin takaratas olisi 34-piikkinen. Sen luulisi toimivan ainakin.

----------


## tunkkari

Onko täällä kellään On-One Space Chicken gravelia? Sram Force 1x11 osilla katsellut ja vaikuttaa kelpo pelille. Jos jollain olisi kertoa kokemuksia... Toisena vaihtoehtona Rose Backroad samoilla osilla. Jonkin verran hinnakkaampi tosin. Kiekot SC:ssä Fulcrum 900 eli kaiketi 7. Rosessa niitten omat R Thirty tubeless valmiit, hiukan kevyemmät 1650g. Fulcrumit myös tubeles ready. Hintaeroa pyörillä reilu 600€ SC:n hyväksi. Onko edes järkeä noilla speksin eroilla miettiä Rosea?

----------


## ranttis

^ Kannattaa hakea "chicken" ja "avaruuskana" sanoja tästä ketjusta niin löytyy kyllä spekulaatioita pyörästä

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## tunkkari

> ^ Kannattaa hakea "chicken" ja "avaruuskana" sanoja tästä ketjusta niin löytyy kyllä spekulaatioita pyörästä
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Sieltähän sitä löytyi jkv  :Hymy:

----------


## tunkkari

Minkä kokoisia teillä on alla SC:stä. Mulla on pitkät jalat muuhun kroppaan ja kädet myös. Olen 182 pitkä ja inseam on 92. tarjoaa SC L kokoa jossa reach 387, stack 579 ja top tube CC  568. Sitten kun katoin myös Free Ranferia niin siinä tarjoaa M kokoa jossa taas reach 376, stack 568 ja top tube CC 550. Free Ranger L koossa reach 384, stack 589 ja Top tube CC 565. Eli L koot keskenään paljon lähempänä toisiaan. Titaanirunkoisessa suositukset menee yksiin SC:n kanssa. Hiukka ihmetyttää suositusten ero. SC malliin olen kyllä noitten välillä kuitenkin kallistunut.

----------


## FreeZ

Oma budjetti "kevyensarjan" gravel projekti alkaa olemaan pakettien noutoa ja niputtamisti vaille valmis. Lähtökohtana Meridan Ride - sarjan kuiturunkoinen endurance maantiekiitäjä. 

- Renkaiksi Donnelly CDG 30mm
- Shockstop stemmi
- Ritchey VentureMax tanko
- Absoluteblack ovaali 40t 11-36 pakalla

Renkaat on pyritty optimoimaan niin, että kestopäällysteelläkin kulkee. Saapi nähdä miten tuo käytännössä toimii.  :Hymy:

----------


## velib

> Minkä kokoisia teillä on alla SC:stä. Mulla on pitkät jalat muuhun kroppaan ja kädet myös. Olen 182 pitkä ja inseam on 92. tarjoaa SC L kokoa jossa reach 387, stack 579 ja top tube CC  568. Sitten kun katoin myös Free Ranferia niin siinä tarjoaa M kokoa jossa taas reach 376, stack 568 ja top tube CC 550. Free Ranger L koossa reach 384, stack 589 ja Top tube CC 565. Eli L koot keskenään paljon lähempänä toisiaan. Titaanirunkoisessa suositukset menee yksiin SC:n kanssa. Hiukka ihmetyttää suositusten ero. SC malliin olen kyllä noitten välillä kuitenkin kallistunut.



Olen itse 181/87 ja L-koko on juuri hyvä. Sentin lyhyempää stemmiä olen harkinnut, mutta katsotaan nyt. L-koossakin 700c 40mm on toe overlapia eli renkaat ottavat kenkiin kiinni, M-koossa tuo vain pahenisi. 650b-renkailla ei ole ollut ongelmia. Oudolta kuulostaa tuo Free Rangerin kokosuositus.

----------


## macci

184/91 mitoilla SC koko L ja 80mm stemmi + suora tolppa.
Free Rangerissa taisi olla hieman enemmän tilaa jalan ja eturenkaan väliin (ja ilmeisesti rengastilaa myös enemmän takapäässä).

----------


## Tukkasotka

176/80 mitoilla M-kokoinen SC, 90mm stemmi ja setbackitön tolppa. Ei toeoverlappia kummallakaan vanteen halkaisijalla ja 43 koon kanootilla. Erittäin tyytyväinen ollut hankintaan.

----------


## tunkkari

Kiitos vastauksista. On kyllä vähän outo Free Ranger suositus. SC miellyttää enemmän ja L koon uskaltaa varmasti tilata jos siihen päädyn. Toisena vaihtoehtona vielä pyörii mielessä Rose BackRoad. Vähän hinnakkaampi, kevyempi. Eli vähän kovempi kilohinta mietityttää

----------


## Kalle H

> Toimiko sulla hyvin vaihteet Rivalin takavaihtajalla ja 11-40t pakalla ja eikö tuo oo medium -mittainen vaihtaja? Just mietin ostaisko 11-36t vai peräti tuon 11-40t pakan..



Se vaihtaja oli tosiaan 3-4vuotta vanha 1x Rival. Mielestäni tuota on ollut saatavilla vain yhdellä häkillä, joka lienee medium.

Tuo 11-40t pakka toimi juuri ja juuri myös tuolla perus häkillä kun b-ruuvi olis melko tapisss, aika äärimmilleen sen toiminta oli siis venytetty.

Nyt Gx-häkillä toi on toiminut todella hyvin.

----------


## Vivve

Uusi Trig herättää omistushaluja http://ragleybikes.com/products/trig...te-bikes-2020/

----------


## eakin

Tänään posti toi Vitus Energien ja ensivaikutelma pyörästä erittäin hyvä ja L-koko vaikuttaisi sopivalta itselle. Mutta ihan yhtä hyvä tuuri ei tainnut käydä noiden vaihteiden ja letkujen kanssa, kaikki vähän ylipitkiä. Varsinkin jarruletkut on taidettu vaihtaa vaan euroversioon lyhentelemättä ja jääneet liian pitkiksi. Lisäksi takajarrun letku menee rungossa oikealta puolen ylhäältä sisään, jolloin tekee ylimääräisen mutkan kun toiselle puolen saisi siistimmin.

----------


## overlow

Onko kukaan ehtinyt vielä saada kokemusta Shimanon GRX vaihtajasta, etenkin siitä kuinkaisoja rattaita se epävirallisesti syö? Virallisestihan kerrotaan että 42t max mikä on kyllä vallan suuri, mutta jääkö yhtään pelivaraa pistää vielä isompaa. Nykyinen voimansiirto vetelee kaikkien rattaiden osalta viimeisiään niin sen loppuunkuluessa ajattelin päivittää 1x11 grx setuppiin ja vallalla olevasta keskustelusta pisti miettimään että onko tuossa yhtään pelivaraa mennä virallisten rajojen yli.

----------


## metusala

^ Riippuu kuinka kapean välin uskallat jättää eturattaan ja rungon väliin. Omassa pyörässä kyllä näyttää mahtuvaan isompi kun 42T mutta käytän 40T ratasta koska omassa käytössä en näe tarvetta isompaan kun 11-42 takapakka ja 47x650b renkaat. Voin myöhemmin kyllä mitata 40T rattaan läpimitan ja etäisyyden rungosta.

----------


## metusala

GRX RX810 sarja, Shimano Hollowtech II BSA keskiölaakeri, 40T eturatas, ketjulinja suora noin 6. vaihteen kohdalla (1. on tietysti hitain vaihte). Eturattaan sisäpuolen tasapinta on rungon keskiölaakerin kiinnitysputkesta  12mm etäisyydellä. 40T rattan läpimitta on 165mm, säde 82,5mm. Surly Midnight Special rungossa jää hammasrattaan ja rungon alahaarukan väliin 11,5mm rako. Jos eturattaan säde olisi 10mm isompi olisi rako noin 9mm. Minimiväli rattaan ja alahaarukan välillä voisi olla yli 6mm niin 5,6mm leveä ketju mahtuu vielä läpi.

----------


## paaton

No eiköhän tuossa ollut kyse 1x grx takavaihtajajasta.

----------


## overlow

> No eiköhän tuossa ollut kyse 1x grx takavaihtajajasta.



Näin kyllä oli, mutta ei todellakaan huono tieto tuokaan.

----------


## metusala

No jo: GRX 1x11 eturatskin on 42T. Sitä ihmettelinkin että mihiin sitä isompaa eturatasta tarvitaan. Kielimuuri...

----------


## FreeZ

Oma gg - viritelmä on saavuttanut version 1.0. Versioon 1.1 tulee vielä ovaali NW ratas ja GRX takavaihtaja. Mielekiinnolla odotan tuon Shockdtop stemmin toimintaa.

----------


## Nautiskelija

Raporttia tänne sit stemmin toiminnasta 😉

----------


## mattipuh

Felt breed 30:llä tänään 110km ensilenkki - huiman hauska laite ja hyvin etenee haastavissakin paikoissa. Ei ainakaan itellä tarve saada lyhempää välitystä kuin tuo nykynen 42/42-11. Tuossa siis myös grx ja 650B 47mm

----------


## Puskis

> Raporttia tänne sit stemmin toiminnasta 



Mulla on shockstopin kanssa ajamisesta kokemusta jotain 350km verran ja kai se ihan mainospuheiden mukaisesti toimii, eli poistaa tärskyistä ja tärinästä pahimman terävyyden. Putkelta runtatessa en oo huomannut mitään ei-toivottua notkumista. Laitoin vaan ohjeiden mukaiset elastomeerit sisään, enkä oo kokeillut säätää sen jälkeen vastusta mihinkään suuntaan. Sellainen ongelma stemmin toteutuksessa on, että vaimennus-efektin voimakkuus ei droppitangon kanssa ole sama eri otteilta. Jos vaimennus on hupuilta ajaessa sopiva, on efekti paljon pienempi alaotteelta ajaessa, koska vipua on vähemmän. 

Kuinka paljon stemmi sitten vähentää väsymistä? En tiiä, mut pitkän lenkin viimeinen kymppi lainkuuliaisesti epätasaisia kelvejä ajellen on yhä ihan perseestä, mut ehkä tavallisella stemmillä ois vielä enemmän.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

Noniin, ostelkaahan niitä gravel-pyöriä nyt kun renkaat saa vielä olla yli 43-milliset ja vaakaputken maksimislouppauskulmaa ei ole määritelty UCI:n toimesta....  :Vink:

----------


## sil

Miksiköhän Canyon Grailissä on niin älyttömän pitkä reach? Eikö Gravel pyörässä pitäisi yleensä olla melko rento ja pystyhkö ajoasento?
Vertailukohtana Grailille minulla toimii Canyon Endurace, jonka geometria on minulle sopiva ainakin maantiekäytössä. Minulla on pitkät jalat (94,5cm/192cm), joten droppia tulee pystymmälläkin geometrialla.

Endurace (XL): Reach+ 486 mm, stack+ 702 mm

Grail (XL): Reach+ 500 mm, stack+ 709 mm

Canyonin ilmoittama reach+ tarkoittaa etäisyyttä poljinkeskiöstä ohjaustankoon.

Molemmissa pyörissä on ohjaustanko, jonka reach on 70 mm, joten Grailin reach on käytännössä 14 mm pitempi kuin Enduracessa. Kuinka paljon tuo 7 mm korkeampi stack kompensoi pitempää reachia? Toimisikohan XL koon Grailissä tarvittaessa hyvin 80 mm tai 70 mm ohjainkannatin? Vakiokannatin on 90 mm.

Olisikohan vaan järkevää katsella jotakin toista gravel pyörää pystymmällä geometrialla? Minulla on Canyonilta Endurace ja Grand Canyon pyörät, joihin olen ollut tosi tyytyväinen, joten mielelläni ostaisin gravelinkin Canyonilta.

----------


## paaton

> Miksiköhän Canyon Grailissä on niin älyttömän pitkä reach? Eikö Gravel pyörässä pitäisi yleensä olla melko rento ja pystyhkö ajoasento?
> Vertailukohtana Grailille minulla toimii Canyon Endurace, jonka geometria on minulle sopiva ainakin maantiekäytössä. Minulla on pitkät jalat (94,5cm/192cm), joten droppia tulee pystymmälläkin geometrialla.
> 
> Endurace (XL): Reach+ 486 mm, stack+ 702 mm
> 
> Grail (XL): Reach+ 500 mm, stack+ 709 mm
> 
> Canyonin ilmoittama reach+ tarkoittaa etäisyyttä poljinkeskiöstä ohjaustankoon.
> 
> ...



Näyttää tosiaan XL koko olevan grailista hivenen pidempi. Johtuisikohan tuo siitä, ettei grailista ole 3xl kokoa, niinkuin endurancesta, eli L-koon jälkeen portaat ovat vähän harvemmassa.
Grailin 2xl näyttää taas olevan yhtä pitkä, mitä endurancen 3xl. M-koossa ei myöskään ole eroa.

----------


## markkut

Kuutisen tuhatta kilometriä ajeltu Ridley X-Traililla ja alkaa tuntua, että ei tuo hiilikuitu runkomateriaalina vain ole meikäläisen juttu.

Heräsi ajatus, että ostaisin titaani/teräs -runkosetin, johon käyttäisin mahdollisimman paljon osia tuosta Ridleystä.

- flatmount 160 mm hydrauliset jarrut
- 142/12 ja 100/12 läpiakselit
- 27,2 mm satulatolppa
- 24 mm kammet

Samalla pyörällä pitäisi hoitua ympärivuotiset työmatka-ajot pk-seudulla (ruostesuojaus kunnossa, jos teräs), lenkit maan-/sorateillä ja lyhyehköt retket, joissa laukkuja edessä ja takana. Retkihommissa riittäisi, että rungon voisi olettaa kevyehköllä kuormalla sellaista kestävän, eli painotus geometrian ja painon suhteen mieluummin vähän sporttisemman ja kevyemmän puolella. Mitään ihan hervotonta rengastilaa en tarvitse, mutta talvella olisi kiva, jos joku, sanotaan vaikka vähän reilu 40 mm, nastarengas menisi.

Mitä runkoa laittaisitte tuon suuntaisilla spekseillä? Titaaninen Planet X Tempest V3 vähän houkuttelisi hinnallaan, mutta ilmeisesti jälkipeli tosi nihkeää, jos rungossa onkin jotain vikaa?

----------


## PTS

Omaahan pitää aina ehdottaa vaikka ei varsinaisia perusteluita olisikaan. Olen tykännyt vaikka omani ajoon saaminen viivästyi syksystä kesään. Heinäkuusta tähän päivään olen ajanut melkein joka päivä ja aina tuntuu yhtä ihanalta. Lokarit ja 35 mm nastat alla, tilaa on isommillekin.

Jonkinlainen suojaus piti valmistajan mukaan olla jo tehtaalta, mutta minun mielestä sellaista ei näkynyt. Suihkin sisään itse Tectyyliä. Melkein jokainen kierre piti putsata kierretapilla ennen kuin meni pultit kierteille. Keula piti valmistusvirheen takia uusia ja tässä kesti kolme kuukautta. Koski kuitenkin vain tiettyä muutaman kymmenen yksilön erää. Näistä kolmesta jutusta pari miinusta laadun puolesta. En vaihtaisi kuitenkaan pois, tykkään koko ajan enemmän pyörästä.
Kaikki listaamasi täsmää ja nyt tätä saa näköjään myös mustana!

https://fairlightcycles.com/product/...v=f0aa03aaca95

----------


## markkut

Varsin varteenotettava vaihtoehto tuo Fairlight, kiitoksia. Sininen tuollainen on jäänyt pyöräsi kuva -ketjusta mieleen, se oli varmaan sitten sinun.

----------


## Jukka

> Varsin varteenotettava vaihtoehto tuo Fairlight, kiitoksia. Sininen tuollainen on jäänyt pyöräsi kuva -ketjusta mieleen, se oli varmaan sitten sinun.



Voi olla, että oli minun pyörä siellä ketjussa, jonka näit. Itse hommasin rungon ensimmäisestä erästä ja tuo on kyllä ollut todella mieluisa pyörä. Reilut 5 tkm taitaa olla jo takana tuolla, mutta tässä jo ihan odottelee kevättä, että pääsee tuolla taas tien päälle (talvella ajelen muilla pyörillä, Secanilla kyllä trainerillä jonkin verran). HelCX:n cyclokisoja kävin ajamassa Secanilla ja pyörä toimi yllättävän hyvin siinäkin käytössä.

----------


## stenu

Markkut:lle sanoisin, että jos yhtään pitempään viihdyt saman pyörän tai rungon kanssa, niin Pk-seudun suoloissa ympärivuotiseen pyöräilyyn katselisin suosiolla ED-pinnoitettua terästä (tunnistaa mustista putkien sisäpinnoista), titaania tai rosteria budjetista riippuen. Vaikka runko ei ruostuisikaan puhki ihan viidessä vuodessa, niin kuin omani aikoinaan, niin mielenrauha maksaa hintansa takaisin. Toisaalta teräksen hyvä puoli on kyllä se, että korjaaminen ei ole mahdoton operaatio ja tekijöitäkin alkaa Suomesta löytyä. Korjattuna ajossa tuo oma puhkiruostunut sotaratsunikin on edelleen.

On Onen ja PlanetX:n titsku on halpaa. All Cityt on pinnoitettuja kaikki, joskin ei ilmeisesti ihan maailman kevyimmistä putkista hitsattuja ja siihen nähden (ehkä) hintavahkoja. Cosmic Stallioneita on välillä näkynyt myynnissä jonkin verran alennettuina. Omalla listallani Standert Ergeschoss olisi aika korkealla, vaikka vähän cx-mäinen bb-droppi onkin 700c-kiekoilla. Ribblen CGR Ti:n hinta on parin tonnin paikkeilla, mutta en osaa sanoa, onko On Oneen nähden kaksinkertaisella hinnalla katetta. Erityisen kevyt (tistkurungoksi) sekään ei ole. Tai sitten pysyttelet siinä nykyisessä. Se ei käynyt ilmi, miksi muovirunko ei sinusta tunnu omalta, mutta ihan kaikilta EU-standardeihin tehdyiltä tehdastekoisilta metallirungoiltakaan ihan kaikkia niiden materiaaleihin miellettyjä ominaisuuksia ei välttämättä kannata odottaa saavansa.

----------


## markkut

^ Kiitoksia vinkeistä, guugle esiin ja kaivelemaan...

Viihtyisin varmaan vieläkin 2008 vuosimallin alumiinisen Merida CC5:n satulassa, jos siinä olisi levyjarrut, eli kyllä tuo pitkäikäisyys tärkeä ominaisuus on. Meridahan on ihan krossari tuon bb-dropin osalta ja en ole kokenut eroa niin suureksi, että se valintaan vaikuttaisi. Runko puhki viidessä vuodessa... Pistää kyllä tosiaan miettimään, onko perusteräs hyvä vaihtoehto, kun käytännössä päivittäin tulee pyöräiltyä.

Muovirunko on tuohon retkihommaan vähän huono - ei tee mieli laittaa tavaratelineitä. Maalia on lähtenyt kolhujen seurauksena sieltä täältä ja mm. takahaarukasta eturattaiden kohdalta. Varmaan vain kosmeettisia vikoja, mutta jotenkin ei ole luottoa. Kaipaisi vähän työkalumaisempaa laitetta, vaikken minä pyörää mitenkään erityisen huolettomasti käsittelekään. Materiaalien ominaisuuksien arvioinnissa taidan olla vähän huono. Pyöräkauppias oli sitä mieltä, että kuituun vaihtamisen jälkeen ei paluuta enää ole, mutta minusta tuo Merida on edelleen tosi hyvä ja hauska pyörä ajaa.  :Hymy:  Sinänsä minulla ei mitään ole alumiiniakaan vastaan, mutta olen ajatellut sen olevan ainakin terästä huonompi retkilastissa. Mitenköhän tuo titaani sitten tuossa mielessä?

----------


## stenu

Mun rungon puhkiruostumisen suhteen kannattaa kuitenkin pitää mielessä, että se oli vannejarruin varustettu OX Platinum-runko, jonka chainstayt on todennäköisesti ohuempaa tavaraa kuin yhdenkään tehdastekoisen levyjarruteräsrungon ja mitä ohuempaa teräs on, sitä nopeammin siitä korroosio päässee syömään itsensä läpi. Mutta en siltikään ehdoin tahdoin enää hankkisi suolaloskassa uitettavaksi muita kuin ED-pinnoitettuja tai vaihtoehtoisesti sellaisia runkoja, joiden ruostuminen ei aiheuta kovin suuria taloudellisia tai henkisiä tappioita  :Hymy:

----------


## Barracuda

> Mun rungon puhkiruostumisen suhteen kannattaa kuitenkin pitää mielessä, että se oli vannejarruin varustettu OX Platinum-runko, jonka chainstayt on todennäköisesti ohuempaa tavaraa kuin yhdenkään tehdastekoisen levyjarruteräsrungon ja mitä ohuempaa teräs on, sitä nopeammin siitä korroosio päässee syömään itsensä läpi. Mutta en siltikään ehdoin tahdoin enää hankkisi suolaloskassa uitettavaksi muita kuin ED-pinnoitettuja tai vaihtoehtoisesti sellaisia runkoja, joiden ruostuminen ei aiheuta kovin suuria taloudellisia tai henkisiä tappioita



Minulla on All City, uskaltaako sillä siis rungon puolesta ajella tuolla suolassa. Toistaiseksi olen jättänyt sen jäähylle suolalitkukeleillä.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Minulla on All City, uskaltaako sillä siis rungon puolesta ajella tuolla suolassa. Toistaiseksi olen jättänyt sen jäähylle suolalitkukeleillä.



AC:t on ED-pinnoitettuja, että sen puolesta kyllä.

----------


## stenu

Joo, tuskin ED-pinnoitekaan rungosta täysin ruostumatonta tekee, mutta pitäisi ainakin olla merkittävästi paremmin korroosiota kestävä kuin pinnoittamaton, vaika Tectyliä tms käyttäisikin. Itselleni hommasin rosteri-Gravan kaveriksi täksi talveksi ED-pinnoitetun Surlyn talvibiitteriksi ja ihan suiruitta olen suolissa ajellut sen kanssa, mutta aika näyttää kauanko se sitä kestää. Suolasta kyllä kärsii pyörässä potentiaalisesti moni muukin asia kuin vain runko, että sen mukaan pitää itse kunkin arvioida käyttönsä.

----------


## oil

> Raporttia tänne sit stemmin toiminnasta



Mä laitoin tuollaisen viime kesänä. Hyvin toimii, vaimentaa tangosta käsille tulevaa röykytystä. Ajossa ei huomaa haittoja / ongelmia. Elastomeerit jäykistyvät pakkasella, mikä hiukan harmittaa: niiden vaihtaminen edellyttää tangon irroittamista, eikä jaksa vekslata jos kelit heittelee kylmästä plussalle jne.
Painavampihan tuo on kuin normistemmit.

Lähetetty laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## markkut

Standert Erdgeschoss vaikuttaisi aika passelilta. Yritin vähän muitakin rosteripyöriä guuglailla, mutta jotenkin tuntuu olevan vaikeata löytää tuolle kilpailijaa, ainakaan tuosta hintaluokasta. Pistin auton myyntiin ja ilmoitin vaimolle, että Standert lähtee tilaukseen heti, kun auto on myyty.

----------


## santei

> Standert Erdgeschoss vaikuttaisi aika passelilta. Yritin vähän muitakin rosteripyöriä guuglailla, mutta jotenkin tuntuu olevan vaikeata löytää tuolle kilpailijaa, ainakaan tuosta hintaluokasta. Pistin auton myyntiin ja ilmoitin vaimolle, että Standert lähtee tilaukseen heti, kun auto on myyty.



Komia vehje. Mutta eikö tuohon hintaan saisi jo titskua? Ei sillä, että rosteri huono vaihtoehto olis.

----------


## markkut

> Komia vehje. Mutta eikö tuohon hintaan saisi jo titskua? Ei sillä, että rosteri huono vaihtoehto olis.



Aika usvaisia mielikuvia, mutta jotenkin se titaanin vaikeampi korjaus kai vähän tökkii. En tiedä onko rosterin hitsauskaan niin helppoa. Sinänsä ehkä merkityksetöntä pohdintaa, kun ei minulta ole vielä yhdenkään pyörän runkoa tarvinnut korjailla, niin miksi tätä tarvitsisi.

Muoks: En kyllä äkkiseltään tuohon 1800 euroon löytänyt oikein muita titaanirunkosettejä kuin em. Planet X Tempestin.

----------


## stenu

> Komia vehje. Mutta eikö tuohon hintaan saisi jo titskua? Ei sillä, että rosteri huono vaihtoehto olis.



Hmm...jos samaan rahaan saa rosteria, niin miksi joku valitsisi titskua...?  :Hymy: 

(Ellei parin sadan gramman painoero titaanin hyväksi ole se merkitsevin yksittäinen valintaan vaikuttava kriteeri)

----------


## santei

> Aika usvaisia mielikuvia, mutta jotenkin se titaanin vaikeampi korjaus kai vähän tökkii. En tiedä onko rosterin hitsauskaan niin helppoa. Sinänsä ehkä merkityksetöntä pohdintaa, kun ei minulta ole vielä yhdenkään pyörän runkoa tarvinnut korjailla, niin miksi tätä tarvitsisi.
> 
> Muoks: En kyllä äkkiseltään tuohon 1800 euroon löytänyt oikein muita titaanirunkosettejä kuin em. Planet X Tempestin.



Nää tuli yhtäkkiä Tempestin lisäksi mieleen. Ribble taitaa olla halvempi ottaa kokonaisena. Okei myönnetään, osa on hieman tuota rosteriversiota kalliimpia. Mutta osa samanhintaisia tai halvempia.

https://nordestcycles.com/en/product/albarda-ti-kit
https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-cgr-ti-frameset/
https://winstanleysbikes.co.uk/kines...-2020-frameset
http://www.albannach.cc/torragar/
https://www.reillycycleworks.com/pro...21231256993881
https://www.alpkit.com/sonder/bikes/...frame-and-fork






> Hmm...jos samaan rahaan saa rosteria, niin miksi joku valitsisi titskua...? 
> 
> (Ellei parin sadan gramman painoero titaanin hyväksi ole se merkitsevin yksittäinen valintaan vaikuttava kriteeri)



Oon antanut markkinointipuheiden vaikuttaa itseeni ja omaksunut ennakko-oletuksen, että titaani olisi kaikinpuolin parempi kuin teräs/rosteri.  :Leveä hymy:  Kumpaakaan en tosin oo kokeillut, että voin olla pahasti väärässä. Itseäkin kyllä rosteri/titskurunko kiinnostaisi seuraavaksi rungoksi. Nykyinen on Kinesis Tripster AT aluversio.

----------


## stenu

Makuasioita osin, mutta ruostumattomaan teräkseen verrattuna titaani on jossain määrin luddiitia tavaraa. Siitä tehtiin 90-luvulla - ennen hiilikuidun valtakautta - kevyitä, ohutputkisia ja usein melko lyhytikäisiä kilparunkoja. Titaanin kulta-aika oli ehkä silloin. Nykymaailmassa titskusta tehdään pääasiassa runkoja melko suurilla putkihalkaisijoilla ja seinämävahvuuksilla, jotka ovat lähempänä alumiinirunkojen seinämävahvuuksia, jolloin rungot ovat kestävämpiä, mutta helposti myös melkolailla alumiinirunkojen kaltaisia olemukseltaan, niin ulkonäöllisesti kuin ajotuntumaltaankin.

Rosteri on sen laadusta riippuen jonkin verran tai merkittävästi titaania kestävämpää ja jonkin verran jäykempää, jolloin siitä pystytään tekemään myös ulkonäöllisesti ja tuntumaltaan enemmän perinteisen teräsrungon kaltaisia runkoja ilman, että tarvitsee pelätä materiaalin väsymistä.

Tehdasrungoissa EU:n ISO-standarit määrittelevät melkolailla paljon sitä, miten kestäviksi ja jäykiksi rungot pitää tehdä, jolloin erot eri materiaalien välillä kutistuvat ainakin osittain. Custom-rungoissa on enemmän varaa pelata putkien paksuuksilla ja seinämävahvuuksilla kuskin painon, ajotyylin ja muiden preferenssien perusteella.

Tuolla esim. (sivu 4.) on vertailtu Reynoldsin eri teräslaatuja titaaniin. 9-alkuiset on ruostumattomia putkisettejä. Kalliimpi 6AL-4V-titaani puuttuu vertailusta ja se on jonkin verran 3AL-2.5V-titaania kestävämpää. Columbuksen XCR on ominaisuuksiltaan noin Reynoldsin 931:stä vastaavaa ja KVA:n MS3 vähän vahvempaa.

----------


## stenu

Aijuu...se vielä, että hintoja vertaillessa kannattaa huomioida Erdgeshossin runkosetin hintaan sisältyvät Kingin ohjainlaakeri ja laadukas keskiölaakeri, joiden yhteisarvo lienee jossain 300 €:n paikkeilla, jolloin pelkän runkosetin hinnaksi voi laskea 1500 €.

----------


## JohannesP

Nätti tuo Standert. Saattaisi olla omakin valinta, kun nappaa nuo puoliksi maalatut rungot.  Maalaamaton runko yhdistettynä mustaan keulaan on vähän tylsä. 

Runko on 100-200 g painavampi mitä saman hintaluokan titaanit, mutta tuokin ero tasottuu hieman Columbuksen 450g kuituhaarukalla, kun näkyy noissa halppis titaaneissa olevan nonbrand 550g kuitukeula. Käytännössä 1500 € hintakin ihan ok vaikka onkin taiwanilaista terästä, enemmän luottamusta se herättää kuin Manner-Kiinan halppis titaanirungot.

----------


## yksinteoin

Erdgeschossia olen itsekin aiemmin katsonut vakavasti seuraavaksi uudeksi gravel-pyöräksi, todella hieno. Ainoa joka hieman harmittaa, on telinepaikkojen puuttuminen haarukasta. Sen verran mitä pidempiä reissuja olen ajanut, niin tuntuu että olisi aika olennainen mukavuutta lisäävä ominaisuus pyörää lastatessa.

----------


## JackOja

^ ja ^^ haarukan saa vaihdettua.

----------


## yksinteoin

Toki, mutta ei fiilistä ostaa 1800e runkosettiä ja ensitöikseen lähteä vaihtamaan keulaa (ja maalauttamaan sitä runkoon sopivaksi). No, ehkä telinepaikkojen puuttuminen ei ole niin suuri juttu, sitten kun ostohousut joskus myöhemmin jalassa.

----------


## stenu

^ Erdgeschossin designissa on ehkä enemmän haettu sellaista sporttista asennetta kuin retkijuhtaa. Bb-droppikin on vähän pienempi kuin nyky-gg:ssä keskimäärin.

Keulassa mua hieman epäilyttää se raken säätömahdollisuus. Näppärä tietenkin toimiessaan, mutta onko pitemmässä juoksussa potentiaalinen kitinöiden tai naksumisen aiheuttaja?

Lisäksi nyt vannejarrulliseen custom-teräskeulaan tottuneena ja sen takia, että ehkä arviolta noin puolet runkosetin mukavuudesta tai sen puutteesta, on etuhaarukan ansiota. Siitä huolimatta toi jostain ihmeen syystä toi tasaisin väliajoin huutelee mulle, että osta minut.

----------


## stenu

Saas nähdä kuinka kauan menee aikaa siihen, että näistä tulee vähän kapeampi gravelversio ja niistä Kiina-kopioita ja kuinka kauan sen jälkeen menee siihen, että korkeaprofiiliset levyjarruvanteet on ongelmajätettä. Vannejarrujen kanssa noi ei toimi, joten viimeistään siinä vaiheessa pitänee päivittää kalustoa...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MRe

Sain nyt vaihdettua omaa gräveliini Salsan lehmäsilppurin (Cowchipper) ja täytyy sanoa, että lyhyen testauksen perusteella oli hyvä ja perusteltu vaihto. Ote on joka kohdassa parempi kuin Marinin mukana tulleella stongalla ja jarruihin ylettää selvästi paremmin sekä päältä että alhaalta ajettaessa.

----------


## mehukatti

Kasasin tollasen, täytyy ottaa joskus parempi kuva. Lauf True Grit erikoisvärillä ja GRX Di2:lla.

----------


## Lammy

> Kasasin tollasen, täytyy ottaa joskus parempi kuva. Lauf True Grit erikoisvärillä ja GRX Di2:lla.



On kyllä hieno! Olisko tulossa raporttia tuntemuksista jossain vaiheessa? 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## frp

No nyt alkaa olla kunnnon vehjettä. Tuohon vielä joku satulatolppajousto ja 2 ratasta eteen maantieosuuksia varten niin olisi täydellinen.

----------


## mehukatti

No kieltämättä uutta Cane Creekin Thudbuster eeSilk:iä ois kiva kokeilla, mutta toisaalta eihän jäykkäperäisissä maastopyörissäkään yleensä kukaan käytä sellaista ja niillä kuitenkin ajetaan oikeessa maastossa. Kahta ratasta eteen en kyllä kaipaa, kun oon käyttänyt aina 1x:ää joka pyörässä. Ja pääseehän tuolla 42-11:lla vissiin 45km/h kun pyörittää 90rpm kadenssilla.

Mutta makuja on tietysti monia, ite yritin tuossa buildissa ottaa vähän vaikutteita moderneista maastopyöristä. Esim. kun yläputki/reach on pyörässä hiukan pidempi kuin normisti, niin laitoin vastaavasti lyhyemmän 80mm stemmin ja Easton EC70 AX-tangon niin leveänä kuin kaupasta sai (46cm). Tuo kyllä tuntui ekoista metreistä alkaen täydelliseltä, eli ekaa kertaa tuntuu ettei kädet oo ajaessa V:n muotoisesti ja hartiat jumissa kun on tottunut maastopyörässä 78cm tankoon. Leveellä tangolla saa myös enemmän voimaa tangon kääntämiseen, jonka huomaa poluilla kun röykyt vääntää keulaa. Toinen juttu on noi GRX:n kahvat, jotka tuntuu  mukavan slimmeiltä kädessä. Jarrutkin tuntuu kivan tehokkaalta tollaseen pyörään, kun on nostettu nivelpiste, ServoWave ja 160mm levyt edessä sekä takana.

Keula tuossa on tietysti se isoin juttu, kun se syö huomaamatta kaikki kuopat, röykyt ja kanttarit miljoona kertaa paremmin mitä pelkkä 40mm rengas 2.5bar paineilla.

Di2 tuntuu myös todella täsmälliseltä verrattuna mekaanisiin, mutta just eikä melkein oikean mittaisten johtojen speksaaminen tuntuu kyllä olevan oma taiteenlajinsa ainakin tälleen ensikertalaiselle. Mutta onneksi sentään Shimanolta sai riittävän pitkän piuhan takavaihtajalle kun runko ei tue akkua satulaputkessa ja joutui laittamaan sen MTB-tyyliin ohjainputken sisään sekä junction boxin stemmin sisään. Tästä johtuen piti hankkia Pro Discover Di2-(gravel!)stemmi ja Pro:n Di2-expanderi, että sai rojut piiloon.

Noin muuten buildissa ei mitään ihmeempää, eli EC70 carbon tolppa, jonka aattelin mätsäävän henkisesti tuon tangon kanssa. Kiekot on DT Swiss XR 1501, jotka 22.5mm leveet (sweet spotti gravel-renkaille!) kevyet XC-kiekot kun tohon keulaan tarvii 15mm akselin. Toi sama settihän tulee vakiona paremmissa True Gritin factory-buildeissa ja ~1500g paino on ainakin itelle riittävän kevyt, sekä tärkeimpänä takanavassa on ratchet drive eikä kynsiä. Polkimet on uuden XTR:n trail/enduro-mallia, ettei kengät liukastele kun eksyy oikeille poluille.

Kokonaisuus ei kyllä taida puristeja miellyttää.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## arctic biker

> Kasasin tollasen, täytyy ottaa joskus parempi kuva. Lauf True Grit erikoisvärillä ja GRX Di2:lla.



Toivottavasti en töpännyt viestissäni mutta varsin hienolta näyttää mehukatin pyörä. Lievästi kateelliset onnittelut ja varsinkin osaavasta kasaamisesta.

----------


## markkut

Alkaa uhkaavasti näyttää siltä, että auto menee kaupaksi, joten kyselin tuota etuhaarukka-asiaa Standertilta. Ilmeisesti loppuvuodesta Erdgeschossiin on tulossa etuhaarukkaa laukuille sopivilla kiinnityspisteillä:

_"Unfortunately the Columbus fork (Gravel+) with the bosses for the racks won’t be available until the end of the year."_

----------


## stenu

> Di2 tuntuu myös todella täsmälliseltä verrattuna mekaanisiin, mutta just eikä melkein oikean mittaisten johtojen speksaaminen tuntuu kyllä olevan oma taiteenlajinsa...



Jep, mä olen tullut siihen tulokseen, että jopa setämiestyyliseen teräsgraveliin, johon en levyjarruja saatikka jousitusta ole osannut edes kaivata, olisi sähkövaihteet todellinen parannus. Piuhoja pitkin liikkuva data tuntuu kyllä nykymaailmassa aika luddiittihommilta myös, joten Srampagnolo eTap AXS on vahvasti harkinnan alla. Jos olisin uutta pyörää speksaamassa ja pitäisi kustannus- tai muista syistä valita jousitus, levarit tai sähkövaihteet, niin empimättä valitsisin viimeisen.

----------


## yksinteoin

^^rupesi kyllä vakavasti kiinnostelemaan Erdgeschoss myös täälläkin. Tän kesän gravelit menee krossarilla, mutta ensi vuodeksi voisi päivittää kalustoa ja toi olisi aika täydellinen siinä vaiheessa.

Ja todella siisti tuo True Grit myös!

----------


## MRe

^^Muun puukädet ja puupää, puujaloista nyt puhumattakaan, ei oikein osaa tuntea eroa sähkövaihteiden ja normivehkeiden välillä. Yhtä täsmällisesti naksuu molemmat. Tosin nykyisen sähkövaihteet on muutenkin sähköisessä pelissä, joten voihan se olla, että siinä liika sähkö sekoittaa poloisen pään, mutta kunhan saan Ibiksen kasaan, niin siinäkin on Di2-vaihteet ja alkaa saamaan todellista vertailuaineistoa.

----------


## stenu

Juu lähinnä meinaan kahvapään toimintaa. Lyhyemmät ja kevyemmät liikkeet vivuissa ja saapi käyttöjärjestelmän toimimaan niin, että oikea käsi vaihtaa pienemmän rattaan suuntaan, vasen suuremman. Lisäksi pääsee eroon vaijereista, niiden kitkasta ja katkeilusta. Kun on tottunut ajalemaan paljon yksivaihteisella, jossa vaihteisiin tai niiden vaihtamiseen ei tarvitse kiinnittää huomioita lainkaan, haluaisi, että vaihdepyörässäkin vaihteet toimisi yhtä hyvin..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Mullakin on vakaassa harkinnassa AXS etenkin jos tulee hankittua toisetkin kiekot XDR-vaparilla. Sitten mikään ei jarruta 12-kasettiin siirtymistä ja väistämätöntä kehityskulkua.

Edelleen kyllä ne nappiparistot kahvoissa mietityttää. Pariin otteeseen auton avaimenperä teettänyt ongelmia talviliikunnan yhteydessä.

----------


## LJL

Lankasähkövaihteet (Ultegra Di2 RX) on olleet työmatkakäytössä helkkarin hyvät. Tarkkuus on aivan omaa luokkaansa, suurelta osin siksi että hienosäädön voi tehdä ajaessa maagisesti. Kerran on akku loppunut kesken, ei lakannut ensin etuvaihtaja vaan oli epämääräistä vaihtamista, takaa pari pykälää yhteen suuntaan, hiljaisuutta, takaa pari pykälää toiseen suuntaan, hiljaisuutta. Mutta se oli vain yksi työmatkasiivu. Kaaduin myös kerran mustalla jäällä niin että takavaihtajan korvake vääntyi ja takavaihtaja otti runtua, mutta toimii edelleen kuin häkä. En enää menisi mekaanisiin. Maasturiin ajattelin kokeilla Sram AXS:iä, se on tosin jo aika hurjaa.

----------


## MRe

> Juu lähinnä meinaan kahvapään toimintaa. Lyhyemmät ja kevyemmät liikkeet vivuissa ja saapi käyttöjärjestelmän toimimaan niin, että oikea käsi vaihtaa pienemmän rattaan suuntaan, vasen suuremman



Joo, jäi mainitsematta, että mulla nuo Di2:t on maastofillarissa. Kippurasarvisella voisi tosiaan olla toinen ääni kellossa.

----------


## Teemu H

Olen ajanut Di2-maantiepyörällä neljä vuotta, mutta en minä sähkövaihteita juurikaan miettinyt Exploron hankinnassa. Syynä oli varmasti hinta. Lisäksi Shimanon sähkönapit ovat mielestäni  liian pienet hanskojen kanssa käytettäväksi, joten ovat talvella huonot. Sramin kahvat ovat varmasti paremmat.

Hassu ajatus jättää mutapyörän levyjarrut hankkimatta ja ottaa sähkövaihteet, mutta kukin tyylillään  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Hassu ajatus jättää mutapyörän levyjarrut hankkimatta ja ottaa sähkövaihteet, mutta kukin tyylillään



Juu ei sitä ymmärrä moni muukaan, koska suurin osa kokeneemmistakin pyöräilijöistä on jo melkolailla vieraantuneita siitä, että miten hyvä vannejarrusirolla ja EU-säädöksistä vapaasti speksatulla teräskeulalla on ajaa epätaisella alustalla. Edellisen sivun Laufin tapainen ratkaisu on sitten se modernimpi tapa lähestyä mukavuuspreferoitua gravelointia.

Jos olisin hankkimassa vaihteellista oikeasti mutapyörää (=cyclocross-kisapyörä), niin siihen jonkinnäköisellä todennäköisyydellä saattaisikin levyjarrut tulla. Graveltouhuissa Paulin MiniMotot pelittävät niin hyvin, että en ole kokenut minkäänlaista tarvetta muunlaiseen jarruratkaisuun varsinkaan, kun huomioi, millaisia kompromisseja se vaatisi pyörän muiden ominaisuuksien suhteen. Tuskin mä krossikisoissakaan yhtään nykyistä nopeammaksi muuttuisin levyjarruilla.  :Hymy: 

Silti ymmärrän myös sen, minkä takia joku toinen ei näe vannejarruissa muita kuin haittapuolia. Kukin tosiaan tyylillään ja preferenssiensä mukaan ja aika paljon yleensä vaikuttaa mielikuviin myös se, että millaisilla vannejarruilla ja millaisilla vanteilla vannejarrukokemukset on hankittu. Nykymaailmassa alkaa olla myös niitä pyöräilijöitä, joiden elämän ainoat vannejarrukokemukset on esim. fillarifoorumilta hankittuja virtuaalikokemuksia.

----------


## paaton

> Olen ajanut Di2-maantiepyörällä neljä vuotta, mutta en minä sähkövaihteita juurikaan miettinyt Exploron hankinnassa. Syynä oli varmasti hinta. Lisäksi Shimanon sähkönapit ovat mielestäni  liian pienet hanskojen kanssa käytettäväksi, joten ovat talvella huonot. Sramin kahvat ovat varmasti paremmat.
> 
> Hassu ajatus jättää mutapyörän levyjarrut hankkimatta ja ottaa sähkövaihteet, mutta kukin tyylillään



Vähän samaa mieltä ollut, mutta tänä talvena mekaaniset vaihteet ovat prakanneet jo kahdella lenkillä. Ensin meni pieni kivenmuru kahvan rattaiden sisään joka lähti pois vasta kahvaa purkamalla. Viime vknlopun lenkillä taas etuvaihtajan vaijeri oli jostain käsittämättömästä syystä löystynyt.

Sähköisillä ei olisi ollut kumpaakaan ongelmaa.

----------


## LJL

> Viime vknlopun lenkillä taas etuvaihtajan vaijeri oli jostain käsittämättömästä syystä löystynyt.



Viime syksyn TdT 130km äärimmäisen kuraisella gravel/cyclocross-reissulla etuvaihtajan vaijeri luisti erittäinkin kyrpiinnyttävällä tavalla niin että piti viimeiset 40km ajaa pikkulimpulla. Kyrpiinnytti. Ei kyrpiinnytä enää.

----------


## paaton

> Viime syksyn TdT 130km äärimmäisen kuraisella gravel/cyclocross-reissulla etuvaihtajan vaijeri luisti erittäinkin kyrpiinnyttävällä tavalla niin että piti viimeiset 40km ajaa pikkulimpulla. Kyrpiinnytti. Ei kyrpiinnytä enää.



Luistamista minäkin epäilin. R7000 vaihtaja ja pinnoitettu vaijeri. Täyspitkät kuoret. Saihan tuon kirittyä nopeasti.

----------


## stenu

Vaikka jotkut täällä eivät siitä pitäneetkään, että keskustelu hetkittäin karkasi eräiden nimeltä mainitsemattomien henkilöiden toimesta fixed gravel -suuntaan viime syksynä, niin kyse olikin vaan siitä, että taas fillarifoorumilla oli osattu haistella tulevat trendit ja oltiin edellä aikaansa.. Anno domini 2020 Radavistkin tuumailee, että: "Will gravel fixed riding become a thing?"  :Hymy:

----------


## tchegge_

Eiköhän tuosta siirrytä fixien myötä kohta kisakireisiin ratarunkoihin nappularenkailla, saadaan nahkaspeedway-radalle Vermoon lisäkäyttöä.  :Vink: 



Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## leecher

Kuinka monella on tuo Canyon Grail ajossa, kun se näyttää olevan päällikkö pyörä graveliin? 
Monessa eri maiden testeissä valittu parhaaksi. 
Käyttökokemuksia lähinnä haluaisin. Tuo halvin CF malli vaikuttaa perin hyvältä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Soiski

Meitsi sai oman, viime vuonna hankitun gg:n viimeinkin sellaiseen kuosiin että ei mitään akuuttia tarvetta ole mitään vaihtaa. Mutta mitäs tässä kannattaisi alkaa "upgreidaamaan"? Pyörä kasattu runkosetistä, eli mitään tarvikeosia ei ole kiinni. Osasarja 1x Rival.
Paremmat kiekot?
Putkiosia Al -> Cf?
Sähkövaihteita? Mitäköhän tuo mahtaisi kustantaa

----------


## paaton

Komee fillari. Jos vaihteet toimii, niin mä ajaisin vaan niin prkleesti. Päivitystarpeen huomaa kyllä sitten, kun jokin kohta alkaa ottamaan ohimoon riittävän paljon.

----------


## hitlike

Voimansiirron päivitys niinkin hyvästä kuin uudesta 1x Rivalista on ainakin turhaa rahan hukkaa. Kyyti ei siitä parane. Edulliseen kaupan kompliittiin yleensä ajon kannalta ylivoimaisesti merkityksellisin päivitys on hyvät ja kevyet kiekot ja tubelesointi. Ei niitäkään isolla rahalla kannata välttämättä ostaa, mutta esim tarjouksesta/fillaritorilta jos löytyy.

----------


## Soiski

> Komee fillari. Jos vaihteet toimii, niin mä  ajaisin vaan niin prkleesti. Päivitystarpeen huomaa kyllä sitten, kun  jokin kohta alkaa ottamaan ohimoon riittävän paljon.



Kiitokset! Pakkasella hieman vaijeri tuntuu jäätyvän, mutta ei se niin paljoa haittaa kun 99% lenkeistä tapahtuu plussakelien puolella





> Voimansiirron päivitys niinkin hyvästä kuin uudesta 1x Rivalista on ainakin turhaa rahan hukkaa. Kyyti ei siitä parane. Edulliseen kaupan kompliittiin yleensä ajon kannalta ylivoimaisesti merkityksellisin päivitys on hyvät ja kevyet kiekot ja tubelesointi. Ei niitäkään isolla rahalla kannata välttämättä ostaa, mutta esim tarjouksesta/fillaritorilta jos löytyy.



Ei nuo nykyiset WTB:n Komit varmaan ihan sieltä halvimmasta päästä ole. Ehkä yritän metsästää jotain kuitukiekkoja alelaareista. Tai sitten vedän nuo nykyiset tubelessiksi.

----------


## LJL

> Sähkövaihteita? Mitäköhän tuo mahtaisi kustantaa



Mulla oli Ultegra Di2 komponentit sisältäen hydrauliset jarrut ja asennustyöt Asetoni & Asetonissa melko tarkalleen 1.500€. Oman mausteensa toi post mount -jarrut jotka löytyivät Paattoman ystävällisin vinkein Natsaksasta. Kaiken kaikkiaan suhteellisen kallis ja päänvaivaa aiheuttanut operaatio, joka kuitenkin kannatti tehdä.

----------


## Visqu

> Meitsi sai oman, viime vuonna hankitun gg:n viimeinkin sellaiseen kuosiin että ei mitään akuuttia tarvetta ole mitään vaihtaa. Mutta mitäs tässä kannattaisi alkaa "upgreidaamaan"? Pyörä kasattu runkosetistä, eli mitään tarvikeosia ei ole kiinni. Osasarja 1x Rival.
> Paremmat kiekot?
> Putkiosia Al -> Cf?
> Sähkövaihteita? Mitäköhän tuo mahtaisi kustantaa




Hetkittäin pyörittelen ajatusta laittaa Dura Ace di2-kahvat ja xtr-takavaihtaja omaan cycloon. Hyllyssä pyörii joutilas R9170 kahva odottamassa inspiraatiota.

Tällä hetkellä pyörässä on Sram Red kahvat, eli käytännössä samat kuin Rival. Takavaihtaja on Force1 pitkällä häkillä ja takapakka XTR m9001 11-40.
Vaikka ratasväli pakassa onkin hieman eri kuin mitä maantievaihtaja siirtää ketjua, toimii kyseinen yhdistelmä varsin hyvin.

Mitä saavuttaisin R9170 + XTR di2 kamppeilla? Käytännössä en mitään ja rahaa kuluisi toista tonnia vaikka osa kamoista onkin jo olemassa.
Pyörän painokin nousisi laskelmieni perusteella parikymmentä grammaa.

On toki hyviäkin puolia, Shimanon jarruissa on hieman suurempi "pad retraction", jarrujen rohina ei kurakeleillä ala aivan heti.
Jarrutuntuma on myös mielestäni parempi.

Sähkövaihteisiin pitää mielestäni aina olla jokin järjellinen syy riittävin perusteluin, itselleni se oli maantien osalta vasen ranne joka ei kestänyt pitkillä lenkeillä Sramin double tap-tyyppistä etuvaihtajan käyttöä.
Edelleen kuitenkin kaipaan täsmällisesti ja lujaa kolahtavaa vaihtotapahtumaa ja tätä en vaihtaisi gravelskenessä pois.

Päivityskelpoisia osia kysyjän fillarissa on ensimmäiseksi ainakin kiekot ja putkiosat.
Valmiskiekoissa katselisin Reynoldsin ATR-sarjaa, DT Swissin GRC tai CRC, jokerina Kiina esim. Light Bicycle.
Tuo todennäköisesti pg1130 11-42 takapakka painaa myös aika hurjasti. 

Lisäksi rival-kammet gxp-akselilla on melkoiset verkonpainot. Jos on valmis hieman lyhyempään keskiölaakerin vaihtoväliin,
tilalle voisi laittaa jotkut kevyet 30mm tai DUB-akselilla olevat kammet, ensiksimainituista Eastonin EC90 SL lienee keveimmästä päästä.
Myös GXP-akselinen Sram Red22 integroidulla spiderilla on erittäin kevyt ja tähän voit suoraan laittaa Sramin 1x eturattaan.

Mutta kuten joku jo ehti sanomaan, ei vekotin oikeasti tarvitse muuta kuin kovaa ajoa!
95% mahdollisesta suorituskyvystä on jo saavutettu kuvassa olevin eväin ja hauskaa on.
Mutta niin on myös osien speksailu  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Kiitokset! Pakkasella hieman vaijeri tuntuu jäätyvän, mutta ei se niin paljoa haittaa kun 99% lenkeistä tapahtuu plussakelien puolella
> 
> 
> Ei nuo nykyiset WTB:n Komit varmaan ihan sieltä halvimmasta päästä ole. Ehkä yritän metsästää jotain kuitukiekkoja alelaareista. Tai sitten vedän nuo nykyiset tubelessiksi.



Takavaihtajan vaijeri siis jäätyy? Laita täyspitkät kuoret ja suojatut tulpat päihin.

WTB Komit ovat käsittääkseni aika kevyet ja leveät kehät, eli eivät tosiaankaan huonoimmat mahdolliset kiekot. Navat varmaankin kevyet nocatecit.

----------


## misopa

Lainaan itseäni tuolta toisesta ketjusta.





> Minulla Di2-muutos Revoltiin jäi maksamaan 640€ ( sis. vanhojen osien myynnistä saadut tulot).
> 
> Eli kahvat vaihtuivat mekaanisista versioista Ultegran Di2 8070 malleihin, takavaihtaja Ultegran RX malliin, ratas Garbarukin 46t ovaaliin ja pakka XTR:n 11-40t (käytetty, kaverilta sopuhintaan).
> 
> Tuohon lisäksi ne kaapelit, boxit, akku ja laturi. (Rosebikellä oli edullisimmat) Bt-palikka löytyi jo jemmasta valmiina.
> 
> Hommassa jeesasi, että jarrusatuloita ei tarvinnut vaihtaa koska ne olivat jo valmiiksi tuota Ultegra-sarjaa ja uudet kahvat olivat valmiiksi täytetyt ja ilmatut, niin vaihto oli todella helppo ja nopea toimenpide. Asennuksen tein myös itse, ihan simppeli homma tuokin.
> 
> Kannattiko? No ehdottomasti! Maantiepyörässä ehdin tottua sähkövaihteisiin ja vaikka tuo mekaaninen Ultegra sinänsä toimii hyvin, niin on tuo Di2 vielä melkoinen loikka eteenpäin.



Sen verran on setuppi tuosta muuttunut, että etuvaihtaja tuli takaisin ja sen myötä AB:n 46-30t ovaalit ja Ultegran 11-30t pakka. Kampisetiksi vaihtui Ultegra R8000 (Stagesin kammella). Nyt on löytyy 1:1 välitys ja välit on myös riittävän tiheät. Pääosa ajoista täällä tasamaalla menee 46t eturattaalla, mutta onpahan nyt tiukkoja nousuja varten sitten kevyempää mitä laittaa päälle.

----------


## Visqu

> WTB Komit ovat käsittääkseni aika kevyet ja leveät kehät, eli eivät tosiaankaan huonoimmat mahdolliset kiekot. Navat varmaankin kevyet nocatecit.



Totta, 650b i23 kehä painaa valmistajan ilmoituksen mukaan 419g mikä on ihan kohtuullinen paino.
En löytänyt vertailun vuoksi oikein luotettavia lähteitä esim tuolle Reynoldsille, jossain oli 700c kehän painoksi ilmoitettu 446g, mikä muuten on sattumoisin myös WTB:n 700c i23 kehän paino  :Hymy:

----------


## Soiski

> Päivityskelpoisia osia kysyjän fillarissa on ensimmäiseksi ainakin kiekot ja putkiosat.
> Valmiskiekoissa katselisin Reynoldsin ATR-sarjaa, DT Swissin GRC tai CRC, jokerina Kiina esim. Light Bicycle.
> Tuo todennäköisesti pg1130 11-42 takapakka painaa myös aika hurjasti.



Takapakka  on Microshiftin CS-G113, painoa 426g. Toki painavampi kuin sinun xtr,  mutta ei kuitenkaan samaa luokkaa kuin pd1130. Siitä välistä  :Hymy: 





> Lisäksi rival-kammet gxp-akselilla on melkoiset verkonpainot. Jos on valmis hieman lyhyempään keskiölaakerin vaihtoväliin,
> tilalle voisi laittaa jotkut kevyet 30mm tai DUB-akselilla olevat  kammet, ensiksimainituista Eastonin EC90 SL lienee keveimmästä päästä.
> Myös GXP-akselinen Sram Red22 integroidulla spiderilla on erittäin kevyt  ja tähän voit suoraan laittaa Sramin 1x eturattaan.



Perehdympä tähän aiheeseen tarkemmin, kiitokset!





> Takavaihtajan vaijeri siis jäätyy? Laita täyspitkät kuoret ja suojatut tulpat päihin.
> 
> WTB Komit ovat käsittääkseni aika kevyet ja leveät kehät, eli eivät  tosiaankaan huonoimmat mahdolliset kiekot. Navat varmaankin kevyet  nocatecit.



Laitetaan ens talvena, ei täällä etelässä enää kauaa pakkasia riitä. Takanapa on https://foxcomp.fi/88-racing-rear-hub-28h-12x142mm-1, etunapa samaa sarjaa

----------


## japoo

Ajossa on ollut reilun vuoden. CF SL Sramin osilla. Ainoat lisävarusteet Canyonin täyspitkät lokasuojat ja Panracerin 43mm Gravelkingit. Lisäksi toiset kiekot maantielenkkejä varten. Tyytyväinen olen ollut, kulkee kuin juna eli ei paljoa välitä sohjosta tai pehmeestä hiekasta. Ajoasento on hivenen kompromissi mutta sen kanssa tulee toimeen. Yleispyöränä varsin hyvä. Suosittelen! 





> Kuinka monella on tuo Canyon Grail ajossa, kun se näyttää olevan päällikkö pyörä graveliin? 
> Monessa eri maiden testeissä valittu parhaaksi. 
> Käyttökokemuksia lähinnä haluaisin. Tuo halvin CF malli vaikuttaa perin hyvältä.

----------


## PeZu

Mitä mieltä Meridan Silex sarjasta? Kannattaako katsella eism tuota Silex 400:sta? Saisi nyt tonnilla ulos liikkeestä. Tosin jos myöhemmin kutkuttaa niin tähän ei ihan helpolla päivitetä 11 pakkasta taakse? Vai pitääkö sittenkin kallistua Canyonin puoleen? Nyt olisi hakusessa yleispyörä vähän kaikkeen "edullisella" budjetilla...

----------


## Munarello

Näin sivukommenttina tuli juutuupin algoritmista vastaan itselleni uusi termi "grinduro." Kohta sitten varmaan "tarvitaan" siihenkin oma byöränsä sillä ei kai nyt jollain gravelilla tai krossarilla siinä pärjää.  :Hymy: 

King of the Ride: Grinduro, California's Gravel Adventure Ride
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfGZSKog9Zk

----------


## Firlefanz

Meillehän termin toi ensimmäisenä tietenkin stenu vajaat kolme vuotta sitten https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...26#post2653826 ja senkin jälkeen juuri hän on ollut se joka aika ajoin on pitänyt termiä esillä https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...52#post2793252

Totta kai siihen tarvitaan oma pyöränsä, mutta toistaiseksi taidetaan vielä olla siinä iloisessa vaiheessa kun etupäässä pienemmät yrittäjät tarjoavat omia ratkaisujaan ja fillaristit hakevat lähinnä sellaisia ominaisuuksia joita ovat ajaessaan kokeneet ja huomanneet tarvitsevansa (eivätkä sellaisia joita he valmistajien ja valtapyörämedian mielestä tarvitsevat ja joita ilman ei joidenkin social media influencereiden tms mukaan voi pärjätä).

----------


## stenu

Ensi kesänä olisi manner-Euroopassakin grinduroiminen mahdollista ekaa kertaa, kun heinäkuussa Grinduroa ajetaan Lenzerheidessa  (ellei sitten Korona vesitä kaikkea...). Mun ymmärtääkseni noi on vähän  sen sorttisia häppeninkejä, että varsinaisen "kisaamisen" oheistoiminnot  on vähintään yhtä tärkeässä roolissa kuin itse kisaaminenkin. En tiedä,  miten istuisi Suomi-skeneen, mutta idea on kyllä hyvä.

*"THE BEST BIKE:* You can ride any type of  pedal-driven bicycle (no electric-pedal assist!), although we recommend a  cyclocross or gravel bike for the Grinduro and Grindurito course. The  ultimate setup is probably a disc brake-equipped gravel bike with  fast-rolling, tubeless clincher tires and a 2x11-speed crank set. Be  prepared with at least two extra tubes, a multi-tool and mini-pump."

----------


## velib

Muistaakseni jonkun vuoden Grindurossa kärkikolmikolla oli cyclocrossari, jäykkäperä ja suoratankoinen cyclocrossari. Järjestystä en muista, mutta tuo kuvannee kisan luonnetta, eli reitiltä löytyy nopeita pätkiä mutta myös teknisempää. Kuulostaa sinänsä mielekkäämmältä kuin pelkällä tiellä (vaikka olisikin soraa) kisaaminen, jos nyt ylipäänsä gg:ssä haluaa kisailla.

Edit: Valehtelin, suoratankoisella tultiin neljänneksi: https://www.instagram.com/p/BLRIjxHAJ3s/

----------


## Mohkku

> Mitä mieltä Meridan Silex sarjasta? Kannattaako katsella eism tuota Silex 400:sta? Saisi nyt tonnilla ulos liikkeestä. Tosin jos myöhemmin kutkuttaa niin tähän ei ihan helpolla päivitetä 11 pakkasta taakse? Vai pitääkö sittenkin kallistua Canyonin puoleen? Nyt olisi hakusessa yleispyörä vähän kaikkeen "edullisella" budjetilla...



Kiinnostava pyörä, jossa on erikoinen geometria. Pitkä runko ja korkea keula. Jossain testissä todettiin, että tuo jälkimmäinen ominaisuus tekee putkelta ajamisesta tehotonta. Olikohan TM:ssä vuosi tai pari sitten. Tiedä sitten, kun en ole kokeillut. Pituuden takia varpaat ei ainakaan osu eturenkaaseen, mitä pidän maastoajossa tarpeellisena.

10-vaihteinen riittää ainakin itselleni hienosti, sitä en pitäisi tonnin hintaluokassa ongelmana. Kiekot on taas jotain tuntematonta sarjaa, mutta niinhän se tonnin hintaluokassa  tapaa olla. Voi silti olla, että pyörii alla siinä missä kalliimmatkin kiekot.

Jos mitoitus yms. asiat sopii kropallesi, pidän tuota tutustumisen arvoisena vaihtoehtona etenkin tuolla hinnalla. Pyörän ulkonäkö on sitten oma asiansa. Silexissä mielipiteet varmaan jakautuu, mutta se on jokaisen oma asia, jossa muiden mielipiteellä ei ole arvoa.

----------


## TemMeke

> Pakkasella hieman vaijeri tuntuu jäätyvän



Tästä aiheesta saattaa löytyä apuja:
https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...vain-fillariin

----------


## Ylva Hubatsa

Vanha työmatka-ajokki piti päästää jo eläkkeelle, alkaa olemaan yli 60tkm mittarissa.
Onko tämä nyt tälläinen GG-pyörä, mukavan tuntunen värkki.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbr1...ature=youtu.be

----------


## puppy

Ihan hyvä pyörähän se on, noihin puolimekaanisiin jarruihin on kyllä mennyt hermot, ehkä ne on hyvät jos ei aja paljoa.....

----------


## hphuhtin

> Ihan hyvä pyörähän se on, noihin puolimekaanisiin jarruihin on kyllä mennyt hermot, ehkä ne on hyvät jos ei aja paljoa.....



Mitä tarkoitat puolimekaanisella? Sutra LTDssä on SRAM Rival hydrauliset jarrut.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Vanha työmatka-ajokki piti päästää jo eläkkeelle, alkaa olemaan yli 60tkm mittarissa.
> Onko tämä nyt tälläinen GG-pyörä, mukavan tuntunen värkki.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbr1...ature=youtu.be



Barry Whitea vaan taustalle niin a vot <3

----------


## LJL

3T Exploron satulatolppa on kyrvähtänyt 3500km kuluessa siihen malliin että tein reklamaation myyjäliikkeeseen, ja nyt on uusi tulossa. Kunpa kestäisi vähän paremmin kuin 1/2 kautta... 

Asetoni & Asetonissa sanottiin syksyllä että uudessa Exploro Racessa tms. olisi uudenmallinen tolppa joka on taaksepäin yhteensopiva. Voin ostaa semmoisen ihan kovalla rahalla jos takuutolppa tekee tepposet.

----------


## Teemu H

Niin joo, olen minäkin saanut uuden tolpan Signaturen kautta. En ole vain laittanut paikalleen, persaus ehti kai jo tottua siihen nitkutteluun  :Nolous:

----------


## yksinteoin

Pinkbiken sisarsivusto Cyclingtipsillä alkanut Field Test -sarja jossa käydään läpi 12 tuoretta greivel-pyörää.
https://cyclingtips.com/2020/03/2020...-endless-dirt/

Ensimmäisenä grävelinä vuorossa Evilin Chamois Hagar, joka valitettavasti taisi sittenkin solahtaa vähän jonnekin "hauska kuriositeetti" -kategoriaan: 
https://cyclingtips.com/2020/03/evil...l-bike-review/

Siisti se silti on!

----------


## LJL

> Niin joo, olen minäkin saanut uuden tolpan Signaturen kautta. En ole vain laittanut paikalleen, persaus ehti kai jo tottua siihen nitkutteluun



Liikkuiko sulla neljään vai kahteen suuntaan se insertti? Mulla liikkui paitsi pystysuunnassa satulan kärki niks-naks, myös sivuttaissuunnassa varmaan 2-3mm. Hanuri meni ruvelle jos se hivuttautui liikaa vasemmalle  :Irvistys:

----------


## huotah

> Pinkbiken sisarsivusto Cyclingtipsillä alkanut Field Test -sarja jossa käydään läpi 12 tuoretta greivel-pyörää.
> https://cyclingtips.com/2020/03/2020...-endless-dirt/



Kerrankin fillaritesti missä on käytetty kontrollirengasta. Hallelujaa!

----------


## Teemu H

> Liikkuiko sulla neljään vai kahteen suuntaan se insertti? Mulla liikkui paitsi pystysuunnassa satulan kärki niks-naks, myös sivuttaissuunnassa varmaan 2-3mm. Hanuri meni ruvelle jos se hivuttautui liikaa vasemmalle



Kaikkiin suuntiin liikkuu, ja taidanpa vaihtaa uuden paikalleen, nyt kun tuli puheeksi.

----------


## stenu

Melko first world -ongelmia on muuten naksuvat satulatolpat just tämänhetkisessä maailmantilanteessa. Tuli vaan mieleen..  :Hymy:

----------


## TuplaO

^No joo, sittenhän voi kyllä laittaa koko foorumin säppiin saman tien. Sitä en kyllä tarkoita, etteikö sulla tossa pointtia olisi.

Sitten tärkeisiin asioihin: oma Expoloron tolppaa päästelee jo alustavia paukahduksia. Pientä klappiakin löytyy (säätömekanismin suuntaista). Näen horisontissa tolpan nro 4! On kyllä hienosti kiteytetty kaikki pyörän huonot puolet tuohon tolpan polymeerin varassa kelluvaan säätömekanismiin... Eikö tästä ollut joku "korjattu" Race(?)-versio tulossa?

----------


## JohannesP

Soikeet press fit keskiöt on pikkuhiljaa vaihtunu takaisin kierteellisiin niin hyvä pitää ärsytyksen tasapaino ja kehittää uusia kitinän aiheuttavia mahdollisuuksia. Tässä taas yksi syy pitäytyä perinteisissä ratkaisuissa...  :Hymy: 

Jos yhtään menee perinteiseen italialaiseen kaavaan niin ei paljoa tule tukea takuun raukeamisen jälkeen. Käy vielä kalliiksi kuluttajalle tälläiset tolppaongelmat jos 3T ei tee mitään ongelmalle.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Tulin vain leuhottamaan, että 8,4kg kiinankuituinen Space chicken lähtee kolmannelle ajokaudelle kiinalaisella parin kympin seatpostilla ja clampilla ilman minkäänlaisia ongelmia tai kitinöitä.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Tulin vain leuhottamaan, että 8,4kg kiinankuituinen Space chicken lähtee kolmannelle ajokaudelle kiinalaisella parin kympin seatpostilla ja clampilla ilman minkäänlaisia ongelmia tai kitinöitä.



Toope. Space Chickenistä puuttuu luonne. Luonne pitää usein natisevaa ääntä.

----------


## TuplaO

^ja^^ Olisitte varoittaneet meitä uunompia etukäteen! Nyt se on myöhäistä jo. 

Ostaisin Exploron uudelleenkin. Enemmän toi on naurattanut/hämmentänyt kuin harmittanut. Ties vaikka fiilis olisi sama Space Chickeninkin ohjaimissa.

----------


## LJL

Ei se niin paha ole kuin luulisi, ajoin ihan tyytyväisenä kilsat 1500-3000 vaikka notkui, kunnes rupesi liikkumaan reilusti myös sivusuunnassa. Siinä kohtaa ergonomia kyrvähti. Mutta se rakenne on sellainen, ettei se insertti sieltä mihinkään irtoa tms, nojaa vaan siihen hiilariin kun painopiste on kuitenkin 90% ajasta niin ettei se notku. Eikä mitään ääniä tällöin kuulu. Jos siirtää painoa satulan takaosaan, kuuluu naks, satulan kulma muuttuu 1 astetta ja se jää nojaamaan toiseen kohtaan. Eräänlainen keinutuoli siis  :Hymy:

----------


## PekkaO

> Soikeet press fit keskiöt on pikkuhiljaa vaihtunu takaisin kierteellisiin niin hyvä pitää ärsytyksen tasapaino ja kehittää uusia kitinän aiheuttavia mahdollisuuksia. Tässä taas yksi syy pitäytyä perinteisissä ratkaisuissa... 
> 
> Jos yhtään menee perinteiseen italialaiseen kaavaan niin ei paljoa tule tukea takuun raukeamisen jälkeen. Käy vielä kalliiksi kuluttajalle tälläiset tolppaongelmat jos 3T ei tee mitään ongelmalle.



Ei kaikkia italialaisia voi noin tuomita. Minulla halkesi joku vuosi sitten Fizikin tolppa. Suomalainen kivijalka sanoi, että kuitenkin liikaa kiristit. Rouva Ferrari Fizikiltä oli sen sijaan kovin pahoillaan, ei halunnut nähdä vanhaa tolppaa tai sen ostodokumentaatiota, vaan lähetti uuden tolpan pikana.

----------


## Ylva Hubatsa

Kävin heittämässä paremman koeajon Konalla. Runttasin putkelta minkä pystyin, etukiekko piti semmosta meteli, että hirvitti.
Kasatessa en leiponu kiekkoja mitenkään, viskasin paikoilleen. Takakiekko näyttää olevan ihan ok, mutta etusessa on pikkasen sanomista.
Kiekko on suora, mutta pinnojen kireydet heittää aika paljon. Parkin mittarilla levyn puoleiset pinnat 24-28 ja toinen puoli 15- 26.
Ei ihme, että ensihuoltoon kuuluu kiristyksiä.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9or...ature=youtu.be

----------


## stenu

Salsa Stormchaser.

----------


## Firlefanz

_“That day convinced me that we had an opportunity to create a  solution. An inexpensive single speed gravel bike, made of metal, that  could be used for events when conditions are truly horrible, or for wet  weather training, so that riders don’t need to trash the bikes they’ve  invested so much in. It would also serve dedicated single speeders.”_
  The idea stuck, and Salsa’s design and engineering teams got to work  on a bike to beat the elements. A bike that would be durable, stable in  unpredictable riding conditions, and immune to shorn derailleur hangers,  caked wheels, and clogged cassettes and cables.

Aivan mahdottoman hieno idea. Etenkin jos "inexpensive" tarkoittaisi mitä sen toivoisi tarkoittavan. Ja vielä kun tällaisessa levyjarrullisessa pyörässä olisi jarrupalat jotka kestäisivät suomalaisen gravelkauden alusta loppuun lumettomanakin talvena.


PS En voi olla ajattelematta että olisi upeaa jos joku osaisi ja jaksaisi kirjoittaa gravelpyöräilijöille samanlaiset säännöt kuin Velominati aikoinaan laati maantiepyöräillyä varten. Pykälät olisivat sisällöltään hiukan toisenlaisia, mutta ne olisivat varmasti yhtä tarkat ja ehdottomat eikä niitä olisi yhtään vähemmän.

----------


## r.a.i

^

*stormchaser single speed*
$1,499 usd (msrp)

----------


## Firlefanz

Millaiseksi euromääräksi tuollainen manufacturer's suggested retail price dollareina on tavannut tosiasiallisesti muuttua siinä vaiheessa kun pyörä on kotona kosketeltavissa - tai suomalaisessa pyöräliikkeessä koeajettavissa?

----------


## Aakoo

Sehän on halpa kuin mikä, vain 1500 rahaa. Alumiininen sinkula mekaanisilla levareilla, ja uskottavan oloinen partajeesus mannekiinina. Onkohan tälle jatkuvalle uusien gravelpyörien tulvalle oikeasti tilausta, vai tarvittaisiinko pikkuhiljaa joku uusi trendi millä lypsää?

----------


## ranttis

> Millaiseksi euromääräksi tuollainen manufacturer's suggested retail price dollareina on tavannut tosiasiallisesti muuttua siinä vaiheessa kun pyörä on kotona kosketeltavissa - tai suomalaisessa pyöräliikkeessä koeajettavissa?



Muutamia liikkeitä tiedän joissa nämä jenkkidollarisuositukset on tosi tarkkaan se millä pyörän suomesta saa euroina.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rawjunk

Uusi Backroad tulossa: https://www.rosebikes.co.uk/backroad_2020

----------


## K.Kuronen

Salsan sinkulauutuus ei jotenkin vakuuta: Spyret jarruina eivät ole parhaat jatkuvaan mudassa ja savessa rypemiseen ja samaa voisi sanoa hiilikuitukeulasta.

Omissa ajatuksissa on pyörinyt jotakin tuon tyyppistä, mutta ilman kuituja ja hydraulisilla jarruilla.

----------


## JackOja

> ... eivät ole parhaat jatkuvaan mudassa ja savessa rypemiseen ja samaa voisi sanoa hiilikuitukeulasta.



Mitä erityistä hiilikuituhaarukalle tapahtuu mudassa ja savessa rypiessä?

Eikö hiilikuituhaarukoita käytetä menestyksellä cyclocrossissa, joka varsinaisesti on sitä rypemistä ja gg tapahtuu lähinnä teitä pitkin.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Mitä erityistä hiilikuituhaarukalle tapahtuu mudassa ja savessa rypiessä?
> 
> Eikö hiilikuituhaarukoita käytetä menestyksellä cyclocrossissa, joka varsinaisesti on sitä rypemistä ja gg tapahtuu lähinnä teitä pitkin.



Hiova hiekka ja savi päätyy emäputken ja haarukan väliin tuhoja tekemään.

Salsan ajatuksena kait oli luoda pyörä rypemiseen, eikä niinkään yleispyörää kuivilla sorateillä ajeluun.

----------


## cuppis

Onko ennakkotapauksia? Aika paljon tullut ryvettyä esim. kuitukeulaisella Fargolla eikä ole tullut kuvailemasi ongelma mieleenkään.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Ennakkotapauksista en tiedä.

Omalle kohdalle on sattunut stemmin hienoinen luistaminen kuituisella kaulaputkella kesken kurarallin, enkä tätä huomannut kuin vasta satasen ajettuani. Tuon tapauksen jälkeen vaihdoin kyseiseen pyörään kuituisen keulan, jonka kaulaputki on alumiinia.

Jarruista Spyret ovat imaisseet sisäänsä kuraa, joten Spyret ovat siirtyneet omassa luokituksessani soveltumattomiksi rypemiseen.

----------


## Aakoo

Eiköhän siinä haarukan ja emäputken välissä ole normaalisti laakeri, joten en oikein ymmärää miten ne hinkkaisivat toisiinsa ellei se koko emäpuki ole täynnä mutaa ja hiekkaa.

----------


## stenu

Tuskinpa Stormchaseriä kukaan kokonaisena pyöränä ryhtyy Suomeen tuomaan johtuen kokonaisten pyörien tullimaksuista. Runkosetin EU-hinta asettunee toimintatonnin jommalle kummalle puolelle. Jos ilmoitettu <2 kg paino 56-senttiselle runkosetille hiluineen pitää paikkansa, kyseessä ei ihan bulkkialumiinirunko. Tarvitaanko sitten juuri tuollaista markkinoille, niin massoittain tuskin ei, mutta mulla esim. saattaisi olla käyttöä yhdelle, vaikka toi nykyinenkin toimii vielä ihan loistavasti ja vannejarrutkin on siitä hyvät, että ne ainakaan ei imaise sisäänsä mitään ( :Hymy: ). Ton nykyisen tulevaisuus on kuitenkin rajallinen, koska runko on jo kertaalleen ruostekorjattu ja toistamiseen ei ehkä enää kannata. Sinällään jarrut on kyllä yksivaihteisessa ja käyrätankoisessa levyjarrullisessa pienoinen potentiaalinen ongelma. Jos Hylexien pitkät kahvat ei tunnu luontevilta, ei muuta vaihtoehtoa ole kuin mekaaniset.

https://road.cc/content/tech-news/27...ravel-frameset

E: alumiinikaulaputki mainittu. Tolla hinnalla olis kyllä odottanut kokokuitukeulaa. Alumiinisesta miinus.

----------


## K.Kuronen

"The fork is made from high-modulus carbon-fibre with an alloy steerer"

Ei ollenkaan huono asia. Oletin, että olisi ollut kokokuituinen.

----------


## JohannesP

> ^Ennakkotapauksista en tiedä.
> 
> Omalle kohdalle on sattunut stemmin hienoinen luistaminen kuituisella kaulaputkella kesken kurarallin, enkä tätä huomannut kuin vasta satasen ajettuani. Tuon tapauksen jälkeen vaihdoin kyseiseen pyörään kuituisen keulan, jonka kaulaputki on alumiinia.



Nyt en ymmärrä, miten tähän vaikuttaa itse materiaali tai miten sinne stemmin ja kaulaputken väliin on mahdollista saada niin paljoa kuraa. Onko paljas kuitu lopulta niin paljoa liukkaampaa kuin alumiini, että ongelma on vain siitä lähtösin? Ensimmäisenä syyttäisin huonoa tai vajaavaisesti kiristettyä stemmiä taikka stemmin pultit ovat hieman löystyneet ryskyyttämisessä. Jokatapauksessa ensimmäistä kertaa itse kuulen moisesta ongelmasta täyskuituisen keulan kanssa. 

Luulisi aikaisemman keskustelun perusteella Stormchaserin suurimman ongelman olevan epäsielukas ja käyttökelvoton alumiini. Tästä vielä tonni halppis keulalla.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## stenu

^ Hesalan nykyisellä suolankäytöllä (jos jotain talvia vielä tulee) alumiini alkaa olla ihan hyvä vaihtoehto rospuuttogrinderiin ja kovin moneen Salsaa edullisempaan, kunnollisella sinkulaoptiolla varustettuun alumiinirunkoon en mä ainakaan ole törmännyt, saatikka kuituiseen tai muusta ei ruostuvasta materiaalista valmistettuun. Crocketissa optio oli, nykyään ei.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Nyt en ymmärrä, miten tähän vaikuttaa itse materiaali tai miten sinne stemmin ja kaulaputken väliin on mahdollista saada niin paljoa kuraa. Onko paljas kuitu lopulta niin paljoa liukkaampaa kuin alumiini, että ongelma on vain siitä lähtösin? Ensimmäisenä syyttäisin huonoa tai vajaavaisesti kiristettyä stemmiä taikka stemmin pultit ovat hieman löystyneet ryskyyttämisessä. Jokatapauksessa ensimmäistä kertaa itse kuulen moisesta ongelmasta täyskuituisen keulan kanssa. 
> 
> Luulisi aikaisemman keskustelun perusteella Stormchaserin suurimman ongelman olevan epäsielukas ja käyttökelvoton alumiini. Tästä vielä tonni halppis keulalla.



Alakautta, renkaan heittämänä alalaakerin ja kaulaputken väliin, ei sattunut olemaan lokaria. Kahdessa alumiinirunkoisessa kuitukeulaisessa pyörässä olen havainnut hidasta liukumista.

Mitä tulee Salsan ratkaisuun, niin kokokuituiset keulat ovat melko laila vakiot huomattavasti halvemmissakin paketeissa. Ehkä Salsalla on syynsä alumiiniseen kaulaputkeen.

----------


## miz

> Alakautta, renkaan heittämänä alalaakerin ja kaulaputken väliin, ei sattunut olemaan lokaria. Kahdessa alumiinirunkoisessa kuitukeulaisessa pyörässä olen havainnut hidasta liukumista.
> 
> Mitä tulee Salsan ratkaisuun, niin kokokuituiset keulat ovat melko laila vakiot huomattavasti halvemmissakin paketeissa. Ehkä Salsalla on syynsä alumiiniseen kaulaputkeen.



Mulle ei nyt aukea miten stemmi luistaa jos keulan alimmaisen laakerin ympäristössä on kuraa?

10 vuotta ilman lokareita kaikessa kelissä, ratkaisu on ollut pari-kolme kertaa vuodessa putsata ja rasvata laakerit ilman muuta draamaa. Eipä sinne väliin niin kauheesti mitään kiinteätä ole eksynyt.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Nokitan: olen ajanut 40 vuotta ympäri vuoden ja havainnut kuran tekniikkaa vahingoittavaksi.

----------


## JohannesP

Nokitatko vielä kertomalla tarkemmin miten ihmeessä alalaakerin kautta kura nousee laakerien läpi aina stemmin kiinnitysalueelle ja toimii siellä voiteluaineena. Kuralla kapillaarisia ominaisuuksia kiivettä kuitua pitkin?  :Sekaisin: 

Edelleen epäilen vain huonosti suunniteltua stemmiä tai pulttien kireyttä. Tai kuski raskaampaa tekoa ja painoa yksinkertaisesti enemmän ohjaamolla ja kovaa ryskyttäessä stemmi vääntyy vaihdekahvojen tavoin. Tähän ongelmaan alumiini voi olla ratkaisu kiristysmomentin vuoksi. 

Enemmän tälläisen kuidun liukumisongelmia pitäisi näkyä satulatolpissa, jotka ovat enemmän kuran armoilla ja suuremmassa rasituksessa.

----------


## stenu

Canyonin Grail bongattu Rob Lowen alla TV1:sen Wild Bill - katukyttä korvessa -sarjassa.

----------


## r.a.i

^Tuo kuituputken liukumisjuttu nyt on ihan höpöhöpöä. Oliks tuo nyt sit 1200 puntaa runkosetti, eli aika lähelle 1500 egee pelkkä runkosetti Suomessa?

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Nokitatko vielä kertomalla tarkemmin miten ihmeessä alalaakerin kautta kura nousee laakerien läpi aina stemmin kiinnitysalueelle ja toimii siellä voiteluaineena. Kuralla kapillaarisia ominaisuuksia kiivettä kuitua pitkin? 
> 
> Edelleen epäilen vain huonosti suunniteltua stemmiä tai pulttien kireyttä. Tai kuski raskaampaa tekoa ja painoa yksinkertaisesti enemmän ohjaamolla ja kovaa ryskyttäessä stemmi vääntyy vaihdekahvojen tavoin. Tähän ongelmaan alumiini voi olla ratkaisu kiristysmomentin vuoksi. 
> 
> Enemmän tälläisen kuidun liukumisongelmia pitäisi näkyä satulatolpissa, jotka ovat enemmän kuran armoilla ja suuremmassa rasituksessa.



No nokitetaan sitten. Mistä ihmeestä olette kehitelleet näitä juttujanne alalaakerin kautta stemmiin nousevasta kurasta?

Olen maininnut stemmin liukuneen kuituista putkea. Alalaakerissa oleva kura ja hiekka on päässyt syntyneen liikkeen kautta vahingoittamaan kuituisen haarukan alaosaa.

----------


## paaton

> No nokitetaan sitten. Mistä ihmeestä olette kehitelleet näitä juttujanne alalaakerin kautta stemmiin nousevasta kurasta?
> 
> Olen maininnut stemmin liukuneen kuituista putkea. Alalaakerissa oleva kura ja hiekka on päässyt syntyneen liikkeen kautta vahingoittamaan kuituisen haarukan alaosaa.



Tuo on muuten varmastikkin totta. Sekin on totta, että kuitukeulassa stemmi liukuu herkemmin. Ja kun stemmi liukuu, alalaakerin väliin tulee välystä ja kura pääsee hieromaan väärään väliin. Kiitokset muistutuksesta. Pitääkin puhdistella kaulaputki alhaalta ja vaihtaa käpy vieläkin parempaan. Ninerissa paikallaan oleva on aika lyhyt ja puremapinta on onnettoman sileällä hammastuksella.

----------


## r.a.i

Käyttäkää kuituosiin asennukseen tarkoitettua tahnaa, jos meinaa liukua.

----------


## JohannesP

> Omalle kohdalle on sattunut stemmin hienoinen  luistaminen kuituisella kaulaputkella kesken kurarallin, enkä tätä  huomannut kuin vasta satasen ajettuani. Tuon tapauksen jälkeen vaihdoin  kyseiseen pyörään kuituisen keulan, jonka kaulaputki on  alumiinia.







> Nyt en ymmärrä, miten tähän vaikuttaa itse materiaali tai miten sinne stemmin ja kaulaputken väliin on mahdollista saada niin paljoa kuraa. Onko paljas kuitu lopulta niin paljoa liukkaampaa kuin alumiini, että ongelma on vain siitä lähtösin? E







> Alakautta, renkaan heittämänä alalaakerin ja kaulaputken väliin, ei sattunut olemaan lokaria. Kahdessa alumiinirunkoisessa kuitukeulaisessa pyörässä olen havainnut hidasta liukumista.







> Nokitatko vielä kertomalla tarkemmin miten ihmeessä alalaakerin kautta kura nousee laakerien läpi aina stemmin kiinnitysalueelle ja toimii siellä voiteluaineena. Kuralla kapillaarisia ominaisuuksia kiivettä kuitua pitkin?







> No nokitetaan sitten. Mistä ihmeestä olette kehitelleet näitä juttujanne alalaakerin kautta stemmiin nousevasta kurasta?
> 
> Olen maininnut stemmin liukuneen kuituista putkea. Alalaakerissa oleva kura ja hiekka on päässyt syntyneen liikkeen kautta vahingoittamaan kuituisen haarukan alaosaa.



Tipuin jo kärryiltä. Vissiin puhuttu kahdesta eri asiasta samaan aikaan päällekkäin niin annetaan olla.  :Leveä hymy:  Ei ole kyllä omakohtaista kokemusta stemmin nousemisesta ja välyksen kasvamisesta alalaakerissa.

----------


## TERU

> Tuo on muuten varmastikkin totta. Sekin on totta, että kuitukeulassa stemmi liukuu herkemmin. Ja kun stemmi liukuu, alalaakerin väliin tulee välystä ja kura pääsee hieromaan väärään väliin. Kiitokset muistutuksesta. Pitääkin puhdistella kaulaputki alhaalta ja vaihtaa käpy vieläkin parempaan. Ninerissa paikallaan oleva on aika lyhyt ja puremapinta on onnettoman sileällä hammastuksella.



Kuituputki haarukassa, samoin kuitusatulaputki, ovat joustavia ja stemmi tai satulaklamppi pitää kiristää hetken kuluttua uudelleen muutoin osat rupeavat liukumaan, tahna vähentää liukumaa. 
Metalliputkissa ei ole samaa elastisuutta mutta voivat muutoin olla rasvan ja sileyden vuoksi herkästi liukuvia.

----------


## paaton

> Tipuin jo kärryiltä. Vissiin puhuttu kahdesta eri asiasta samaan aikaan päällekkäin niin annetaan olla.  Ei ole kyllä omakohtaista kokemusta stemmin nousemisesta ja välyksen kasvamisesta alalaakerissa.



Minulla tosiaan on monestakin pyörästä. Varsinkin gravellissa tuo on aika normaalia. Vaatii hyvän kävyn ja sen kiristämisen mahdollisimman tiukkaan, enennkuin stemmi kiritään päälle kiinni. En ole vaan ajatellut, että tämä voisi aiheuttaisi myös kulumista kaulaputkessa.

----------


## Aakoo

> Kuituputki haarukassa, samoin kuitusatulaputki, ovat joustavia ja stemmi tai satulaklamppi pitää kiristää hetken kuluttua uudelleen muutoin osat rupeavat liukumaan, tahna vähentää liukumaa. 
> Metalliputkissa ei ole samaa elastisuutta mutta voivat muutoin olla rasvan ja sileyden vuoksi herkästi liukuvia.



Siis meinaatko, että kuidusta tehty kaulaputki venyy vai painuu kasaan?

----------


## paaton

> Siis meinaatko, että kuidusta tehty kaulaputki venyy vai painuu kasaan?



Varmaan sekä että. Vääntyminen on kai venymistä. Kasaan painumisen huomaa esimerkiksi siitä, että päällä oleva stemmi kiristyy, kun käpyä kiristää tiukalle.
Tuon vuoksi kuituisessa kaulaputkessa on vähän pakko olla riittävän pitkä käpy ja vielä oikealla kohdalla.

Vääntyminen on tietystikkin tosi pientä, mutta useampi valmistajahan antaa esimerkisi spacereille max korkeuden.

----------


## huotah

Dylan Johnson esittelee kisapyöränsä:

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Ei kai kukaan lyö kuituputkeen käpyä? Eieieiei!

----------


## Aakoo

^Varmaan tarkoitetaan sitä compression plugia.

----------


## paaton

> ^Ei kai kukaan lyö kuituputkeen käpyä? Eieieiei!



Joo, kyllä minä sen moskalla sinne naputan. Alakautta vielä vähän kiristää, niin nappaa hyvin kiinni. 
Käpy on aika helppo kirjoittaa.

----------


## KotooTöihin

Mulla on kotona semmosia metrin mittasia hiilikuituputkia, jotka on firman hylkytavaraa. Sen kun saat joustamaan tai venymään tai kutistumaan... Kova jätkä olet  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Mulla on kotona semmosia metrin mittasia hiilikuituputkia, jotka on firman hylkytavaraa. Sen kun saat joustamaan tai venymään tai kutistumaan... Kova jätkä olet



Meillä on duunissa sellaisia  duplex holkkeja, eli rosteria. 50-300mm halkaisijaltaan. Kartioholkkeja, joilla kiristetään esimerkiksi hihnapyörä akselille ilman kiilaa, eli raudan on tarkoitus venyä, jotta saadaan tiukka puristusliitos.

Se expanderi on kartiolla. Kuituputki ihan takuulla laajenee, kun tuon kiristää (liian) tiukalle.

----------


## LJL

En tajunnut tästä keula-/kaulaputkidebatista mitään. Ehkä aika mennä unten maille

----------


## TERU

> Varmaan sekä että. Vääntyminen on kai venymistä. Kasaan painumisen huomaa esimerkiksi siitä, että päällä oleva stemmi kiristyy, kun käpyä kiristää 
> tiukalle.
> Tuon vuoksi kuituisessa kaulaputkessa on vähän pakko olla riittävän pitkä käpy ja vielä oikealla kohdalla.
> 
> Vääntyminen on tietystikkin tosi pientä, mutta useampi valmistajahan antaa esimerkisi spacereille max korkeuden.



Minä USKON metallin ja kuidun eron olevan juuri elastisuuserossa, siksi kuituosien kanssa touhuillessa joutuu uuden eteen, mikä on ihan mielenkiintoista. Painoero tietty toinen merkittävä ero.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tälle foorumille on selvästikin kokoontunut se porukka, joilla on ollut lapsena ainoa leikkikalu ratakiskon pätkä tai rautakanki ja nekin on saatu mutkalle.

----------


## paaton

> Minä USKON metallin ja kuidun eron olevan juuri elastisuuserossa, siksi kuituosien kanssa touhuillessa joutuu uuden eteen, mikä on ihan mielenkiintoista. Painoero tietty toinen merkittävä ero.



Jep, kuidunhan on tarkoituskin joustaa. Aika koville joutuu putken pää, kun 130mm stemmin ja pitkien kahvojen kautta kropan paino siihen välittyy kunnon patikossa.

Eilen laskettiin jäiseksi jäätynyttä hiekkaa meikossa kohtuu vauhdilla. Kauheaa ryskytystä. Kaverilta antautui stemmin ja tangon kiinnitys. Fizikin stemmissä niin ohkainen etupanta, ettei se vaan pidä stongaa kiinni, vaikka kiristää miten tiukkaan.

----------


## stenu

> Se expanderi on kartiolla. Kuituputki ihan takuulla laajenee, kun tuon kiristää (liian) tiukalle.



Joo yrittäkääpä expanderi kiristettynä irrottaa kuitukaulaista keulaa. Eipä tulekaan ohjainlaakerista läpi, eikä expanderin tarvitse edes olla liian kireällä. Sen takia expanderi pitäisi aina sijoittaa niin, että se jää stemmin kohdalle kaulaputkeen. Jos ekspanderi on tuupattu niin alas, että se ei tue stemmin kohtaa, en pitäisi mahdottomana, että stemmi löystyy "itsekseen". User error.

Toinen mahdollisesti joissain tapauksissa teräs- tai alumiinirunko/kuitukaulaputki -yhdistelmissä löystymistä aiheuttava tekijä voi olla myös erot lämpölaajentumisessa. Hiilikuitukomposiittien lämpölaajeneminen on negatiivista, metallien positiivista. Mitä pitempi emäputki ja kaulaputki, sitä potentiaalisempi mahdollisuus.





> Eilen laskettiin jäiseksi jäätynyttä hiekkaa meikossa kohtuu vauhdilla. Kauheaa ryskytystä. Kaverilta antautui stemmin ja tangon kiinnitys. Fizikin stemmissä niin ohkainen etupanta, ettei se vaan pidä stongaa kiinni, vaikka kiristää miten tiukkaan.



Tuon takia mä lopetin kuitutankojen käyttämisen gravel- ja cx-käytössä.

----------


## paaton

> Dylan Johnson esittelee kisapyöränsä:



Jösses tästä omasta ninerista tulee kallis... di2 grx ja kuitukiekot on vielä saatava. Nuo pullotelineet näyttää kanssa pirun hyviltä.
Hienoa kanssa huomata, että oikeatkin kisaajat pitävät 2x voimansiirtoa hyvänä ratkaisuna. Ei ole kyllä valinta kaduttanut.

----------


## LJL

> Hienoa kanssa huomata, että oikeatkin kisaajat pitävät 2x voimansiirtoa hyvänä ratkaisuna. Ei ole kyllä valinta kaduttanut.



Samha här sanoi lappalainen. Di2 ja 2x on sellainen kombo että en vaihtaisi, vaikka se about viiden 1x-vuoden jälkeen tuntuikin takaperoiselta

----------


## stenu

^^ Jep, pro tip näyttää olevan 2x tätä nykyä. Ja ne sähköt.

https://pelotonmagazine.com/features...-going-gravel/

(Siinä mielessä Salsan 1X1-tulokas on ihan virkistävä, että se muistuttaa muunkilaisen graveloinnin olevan mahdollista ja mielekästäkin  :Vink: )

----------


## paaton

> Joo yrittäkääpä expanderi kiristettynä irrottaa kuitukaulaista keulaa. Eipä tulekaan ohjainlaakerista läpi, eikä expanderin tarvitse edes olla liian kireällä. Sen takia expanderi pitäisi aina sijoittaa niin, että se jää stemmin kohdalle kaulaputkeen. Jos ekspanderi on tuupattu niin alas, että se ei tue stemmin kohtaa, en pitäisi mahdottomana, että stemmi löystyy "itsekseen". User error.



Niin ja tämän vuoksihan kaulaputki on melkein pakko katkaista oikeaan mittaan. Esimerkiksi omassa ninerissa on sellainen olakkeellinen expanderi, eli jos jättää vaikka 3cm kaulaputkea myyntiä varten, niin expanderi jää liian ylös. Expanderi pitää vaihtaa toisen malliseen, jos haluaa jättää putken pidemmäksi.

----------


## Esuli

Hyvä näin.
Nuoret neidot tarkkailevat sairalloisesti pakaroitaan.

----------


## Laerppi

Mitkä pullotelineet muotipoliisit laittavat teräsrunkoon?

----------


## Puskis

King Caget tietty.

----------


## maapaa

> King Caget tietty.



Just näin!


http://www.kingcage.com/index.php?products=yes

----------


## Case

Tässä nyt aika tovin kuolattu Canyon Grail AL 7.0 mallia.
Tuntuu vaan jotenkin olevan hintaansa nähden aika hiton hyvin varusteltu.
Nyt kuitenkin huomasin että tilaus painuu jo heinäkuulle asti, ja coronan myötä varmaan kesän jälkeen.
En ole ihan varma jaksaisinko tuonne asti uutta pyörää odotella.

Onko jotain muuta varteenotettavaa vaihteoehtoa joka pääsee samassa hintaluokassa samaan varustelutasoon?

----------


## arctic biker

https://cyclingtips.com/2020/03/the-...bikes-for-you/

----------


## stenu

^ Post-Corona-maailmassa, jossa on pula muun muassa erilaisista polkupyörien komponenteista ja esimerkiksi jarrupaloja myyvät ainoastaan mustan pörssin keinottelijat, fggg-pyörät nousevat fillarifoorumin halutuimmiksi kulkuvälineiksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Post-Corona-maailmassa, jossa on pula muun muassa erilaisista polkupyörien komponenteista...



Tätä ennakoiden laitoin eilen yön hämärissä ärsyttävästä-kakkosesta tulemaan täysjoustomaasturiin voimansiirron ja erinäisiä pienempiä palikoita, muuten en saa sitä ajoon koko kesänä. Pojan 24" fillarista jo ilmoitettiin, että viivästyy 2vko koska takanapojen toimituksissa ongelmia, koska korona.

----------


## JackOja

> ... takanapojen toimituksissa ongelmia, koska korona.



No niin, fggg-jengikään ei paljoa ajele jos napa uupuu.

----------


## LJL

> No niin, fggg-jengikään ei paljoa ajele jos napa uupuu.



Tällä hetkellä ainut oikea komponentti on kädessä oleva komponentti. Tai voihan se tarkemmin ajatellen olla myös kiinni pyörässä, mieluiten omassa.

----------


## Motofinne

Terve kaikki!

Nyt on tullut Gravel-himo ja ajatus on luopua omasta 2011 vuosimallin Felt AR4 maantiepyörästä. Gravelista tulisi periaatteessa "jokapaikan höylä", eli työmatkaa ja pidempiä lenkkejä 1-2 kertaa viikossa.

Budjetti on siinä 1500€ hujakoilla (+-200) ja Ridleyn Kanzo Carbon(https://www.xxl.fi/ridley-kanzo-carb...171445_1_style) on jäänyt mieleen. Saako tohon hintaan "parempaa" pyörää?

----------


## Rawjunk

> Terve kaikki!
> 
> Nyt on tullut Gravel-himo ja ajatus on luopua omasta 2011 vuosimallin Felt AR4 maantiepyörästä. Gravelista tulisi periaatteessa "jokapaikan höylä", eli työmatkaa ja pidempiä lenkkejä 1-2 kertaa viikossa.
> 
> Budjetti on siinä 1500€ hujakoilla (+-200) ja Ridleyn Kanzo Carbon(https://www.xxl.fi/ridley-kanzo-carb...171445_1_style) on jäänyt mieleen. Saako tohon hintaan "parempaa" pyörää?



Giant Revolt 0 vaikuttaa hyvältä, mitä nyt äärimmäisen tylsän näköinen.

----------


## paaton

Tuo kanzo carbon näyttää oikeastaan aika kivalta. 700c/47mm rengastilaa lupaavat. Gravellissa sille on ihan oikeastikkin käyttöä.

----------


## LJL

> Tuo kanzo carbon näyttää oikeastaan aika kivalta. 700c/47mm rengastilaa lupaavat. Gravellissa sille on ihan oikeastikkin käyttöä.



Noin iso clearance tarkoittaa samalla, että 27,5" ISP:t menee kevyesti. Which is nice.

----------


## paaton

Onko tuo ridleykin niitä kinkki runkoja, mitä one-one ja wiggle käyttää? Kovasti näyttää samalta.

----------


## Vivve

> Onko tuo ridleykin niitä kinkki runkoja, mitä one-one ja wiggle käyttää? Kovasti näyttää samalta.



Haittaisko se?

----------


## paaton

> Haittaisko se?



Ei tietystikkään, osaa vaan sitten suhteuttaa hinnan ja laadun muihin carbonada runkoisiin fillareihin. 

Kuitenkin aika jännä, että ridleykin on lähtenyt "tahraamaan" merkkinsä bulkki rungolla.

----------


## LJL

> Kuitenkin aika jännä, että ridleykin on lähtenyt "tahraamaan" merkkinsä bulkki rungolla.



Myydäänkö noita muualla kuin XXL:ssä? Jos ei, niin ehkä se ei ole niin paha  :Hymy:

----------


## Kalle H

> Noin iso clearance tarkoittaa samalla, että 27,5" ISP:t menee kevyesti. Which is nice.



650b renkaalle luvataan tilaa 50mm ja pienin ISP on numeroiden mukaan 57mm, eli kyllähän se saattaa mahtua, mutta tuskin kovin väljästi.

----------


## LJL

> 650b renkaalle luvataan tilaa 50mm ja pienin ISP on numeroiden mukaan 57mm, eli kyllähän se saattaa mahtua, mutta tuskin kovin väljästi.



Mistäköhän voi johtua, korkea mutta suhteessa kapea takahaarukka? Explorossa menee 700c/40mm ja 650b/50mm. Jos peräti 7mm isompi tila ilmoitetaan 700c niin luulisi menevän iloisesti, samoilla kohtia se 650b pullukka rengas pyörii. En minä tiedä.

----------


## stenu

^ Geometriaa tutkimatta arvelisin, että kammet ja rattaat rajoittaa. Yli 50 mm rengas alkaa useimmassa tapauksessa vaatia mtb-kampia.

----------


## Teemu H

Exploro on 650b/*55mm* 700c/40mm (tarra rungossa), eikä ISP silti mene raporttien mukaan.

----------


## LJL

> (tarra rungossa)



No perhana, niinpäs olikin, revin sen tarran irti niin en muistanut. Rauno Repomiehen sanoin, ei dementia ole minulla. Väsymys on vaan. Väsymys, ja dementia.

----------


## slow

> *nips*
> 
> (Siinä mielessä Salsan 1X1-tulokas on ihan virkistävä, että se muistuttaa muunkilaisen graveloinnin olevan mahdollista ja mielekästäkin )



Tämä.

----------


## Pancho

> Onko tuo ridleykin niitä kinkki runkoja, mitä one-one ja wiggle käyttää? Kovasti näyttää samalta.



Syntykö tässä just palstatotuus, jota kohta toistellaan varmana tietona ympäri foorumia?

----------


## miz

> ^Nokitan: olen ajanut 40 vuotta ympäri vuoden ja havainnut kuran tekniikkaa vahingoittavaksi.



Hyvä saavutus, milläs pyörällä ajat edelleen lenkkiä 40 vuoden jälkeen?

Ellet ymmärtänyt, niin saman pyörän ajoista kirjoitin. Säännöllisillä tarkastuksilla, korjauksilla ja putsauksilla on pysyneet paikat kunnossa.
Aika paljon saa olla klappia laakereissa jos sinne väliin meinaa saada kuraa heitettyä niin että rusentaa haarukkaa. Siinä kohtaa luulisi olevan niin hervotonta kolinaa ja rutinaa ettei uskalla ajaa metriäkään.

Riittänee aiheesta, en edelleen hahmota tilannetta jonka annan itselleni anteeksi, täältä tähän.

----------


## paaton

> Syntykö tässä just palstatotuus, jota kohta toistellaan varmana tietona ympäri foorumia?



Lukitaanko totuudeksi? Kovasti näyttää vaijereiden läpivientikin samalta.

https://www.grinta.be/nl/getest/100-...anzo-adventure

----------


## Ylva Hubatsa

Konalla ajettu noin 50 km.
Renkaat on täyttä kuraa, kuvio kerää hiekkaa ihan simona. Mulla ei oo vuosikymmeniin puhjennu renkaita, nyt puhkee.
Etukiekossa yli 3 milliä heittoa. Rihtasin heiton alle milliin ja kiristin kaikki pinnat, edelleen on kiekko vetelä kuin löysä m....u.
Videolla ongelma ja ratkaisu.

----------


## hphuhtin

Mua epäilytti tuo Venturen kuvio jo kaupassa, en ole kokeillut. Ilmeisesti kivien keruu vähenee iän myötä.  2019 Sutran esiasennus-Riddler ehkä parempi, mutta ei se(kään) tappajasepeliä tunnu kestävän.

----------


## Kalle H

> Konalla ajettu noin 50 km.
> Renkaat on täyttä kuraa, kuvio kerää hiekkaa ihan simona. Mulla ei oo vuosikymmeniin puhjennu renkaita, nyt puhkee.
> Etukiekossa yli 3 milliä heittoa. Rihtasin heiton alle milliin ja kiristin kaikki pinnat, edelleen on kiekko vetelä kuin löysä m....u.
> Videolla ongelma ja ratkaisu.



Jos tubeless renkaat eivät tuppaa kestämään sepeliä, niin kannattaa hommata tubeless-paikkoja, joiden avulla tuollaiset hieman isommat reijät paikkaa parissa sekunnissa ilman renkaan irroittamista.

Esim jotain tän tyylisiä:
https://www.bike24.com/p2352633.html?q=%20DART%20Repair
https://www.bike24.com/p2141826.html...eless%20repair

----------


## paaton

> Jos tubeless renkaat eivät tuppaa kestämään sepeliä, niin kannattaa hommata tubeless-paikkoja, joiden avulla tuollaiset hieman isommat reijät paikkaa parissa sekunnissa ilman renkaan irroittamista.
> 
> Esim jotain tän tyylisiä:
> https://www.bike24.com/p2352633.html?q=%20DART%20Repair
> https://www.bike24.com/p2141826.html...eless%20repair



Onko joku onnistunut paikkaamaan gravell renkaita dartilla nyt? G-onen kanssa en ainakaan minä onnistunut. Joko ei saa muovipäätä renkaan läpi, tai jos se onnistuu, niin se prkleen kankaan pala jää ulkopuolelle.  Tosin en onnistunut 60tpi ramblereiden kanssa lezynenkään setillä. Lopputuloksena oli renkaassa 4mm reikä ja se paksu langanpätkä ei mene tasan mitenkään renkaan sisään. Kusetusta.

----------


## Kalle H

> Onko joku onnistunut paikkaamaan gravell renkaita dartilla nyt? G-onen kanssa en ainakaan minä onnistunut. Joko ei saa muovipäätä renkaan läpi, tai jos se onnistuu, niin se prkleen kankaan pala jää ulkopuolelle.  Tosin en onnistunut 60tpi ramblereiden kanssa lezynenkään setillä. Lopputuloksena oli renkaassa 4mm reikä ja se paksu langanpätkä ei mene tasan mitenkään renkaan sisään. Kusetusta.



Juuri sain itse vasta käsiini tuon Dart-setin, joten varsinaista käyttökokemuksia ei noista vielä ole. Itse ajattelisin, että Dart on ainakin teoriassa parempi kuin perus "kamelinpaska", koska sen "suomut" ovat joustavammat. Toki jotta tuo toimii, niin koko paketti pitää saada tuupattu luotettavasti renkaan kuorenläpi, tästä minulle ei vielä ole kokemuksia.

----------


## paaton

> Juuri sain itse vasta käsiini tuon Dart-setin, joten varsinaista käyttökokemuksia ei noista vielä ole. Itse ajattelisin, että Dart on ainakin teoriassa parempi kuin perus "kamelinpaska", koska sen "suomut" ovat joustavammat. Toki jotta tuo toimii, niin koko paketti pitää saada tuupattu luotettavasti renkaan kuorenläpi, tästä minulle ei vielä ole kokemuksia.



Minäkin olin aika vakuuttunut dartista. Mutta tosiaan ensimmäien kokeilu tienvarressa päättyi kahteen katkenneeseen kärkeen ja kotona, kun ensin laajensin reikää suuremmaksi lezynen piikillä, sain kyllä kärjen läpi, mutta kangas jäi ulkopuolle... Alan olla kohtuullisen vakuuttunut, että toimivat vain renkaissa, joissa ei ole kummoistakaan pistosuojausta...

Lezynen setin ongelma oli tosiaan liian iso kamelinpaska. Ainakin maxxalamilla on kahta eri paksuutta. Kannattaa valita se ohuempi gravelliin.

----------


## Smo

> Mua epäilytti tuo Venturen kuvio jo kaupassa, en ole kokeillut. Ilmeisesti kivien keruu vähenee iän myötä.  2019 Sutran esiasennus-Riddler ehkä parempi, mutta ei se(kään) tappajasepeliä tunnu kestävän.



Eikö Riddleri kestä sepeliä? Joulu-synttärilahjassaon ne kanssa ensirenkaina mutta en ole vielä ottanut fillaria käyttöön (!) .. Cyclossa on edessä Contin 35 mm Cyclocross Race joka on kestänyt *knock knock*

----------


## hphuhtin

Kesti aika Riddler aika monta viikkoa sepeliä, mutta sitten yhden viikon aikana tuli kolme reikää Riddleriin, kahdessa eri pyörässä ja rengaskoossa. Olisiko vaihtunut sepelierä hiekottajilla  :Hymy:  Sitten vaihdoin nastoihin.  

Riddlerin kuvio ilmeisesti nappaa tosi näppärästi tappajasepelinpalan kiinni väleihinsä ja siitä se sitten jauhaa läpi, itse rengashan on varain notkea rimpula.

----------


## metusala

> Mua epäilytti tuo Venturen kuvio jo kaupassa, en ole kokeillut. Ilmeisesti kivien keruu vähenee iän myötä.  2019 Sutran esiasennus-Riddler ehkä parempi, mutta ei se(kään) tappajasepeliä tunnu kestävän.



Täytyipä mennä tarkistamaan onko Ventureissa kiviä aamuisen hiekkatielenkin jälkeen: no oli siellä tosiaan pari. Tai oikeastaan noin neljä kumia kohti. Tosiaan jos nyt metallilokareilla ajaan niin kuuluu kun kivit irtoaa vasteen lokasuojojaa mutta en ole kokenut sitä epämiellyttäväks. 
Ostin Venturet juuri kuvion takia koska se muistutti kitkarenkasta ja voi sanoa, että pito liukkaalla on erittäin hyvä. Ei flättejä etelätalven 2000 km jälkeen, tubelessinä ajan 650x47 versiota.

----------


## Ylva Hubatsa

> Jos tubeless renkaat eivät tuppaa kestämään sepeliä, niin kannattaa hommata tubeless-paikkoja, joiden avulla tuollaiset hieman isommat reijät paikkaa parissa sekunnissa ilman renkaan irroittamista.
> 
> Esim jotain tän tyylisiä:
> https://www.bike24.com/p2352633.html?q=%20DART%20Repair
> https://www.bike24.com/p2141826.html...eless%20repair



En ala leikkimään näitten kanssa. En ole tottunu, että kumit puhkeaa, pistosuojattu rengas on se ratkaisu.

----------


## Ylva Hubatsa

> Mua epäilytti tuo Venturen kuvio jo kaupassa, en ole kokeillut. Ilmeisesti kivien keruu vähenee iän myötä.  2019 Sutran esiasennus-Riddler ehkä parempi, mutta ei se(kään) tappajasepeliä tunnu kestävän.



Jep. Myyjäkin tästä mainitsi ja neuvoi laittamaan litkut sisälle. Ei jatkoon, roskiin lähtivät.

----------


## Visqu

> Eikö Riddleri kestä sepeliä? Joulu-synttärilahjassaon ne kanssa ensirenkaina mutta en ole vielä ottanut fillaria käyttöön (!) .. Cyclossa on edessä Contin 35 mm Cyclocross Race joka on kestänyt *knock knock*



Joulukuun puolivälistä 600km takana nyt Riddlerillä 37c. Ei yhtäkään rengasrikkoa pk-seudun kelveillä, puistoissa tai Kirkkonummen sorateillä.
Ehkä ne jotain kestää  :Hymy: 

Mielestäni mukava ja kuviolleen suht äänetön rengas ajaa, käytän yleensä paineina 2,5-2,8 bar ja kuski painaa 83kg.

Edelliset 34c Exposuret antautui vain kerran 1000km sisällä keskelle kulutuspintaa tulleeseen lasinpalaan, paikkautui litkulla.
Sotki hienosti kuskin ja rungon muttei olisi tarvinnut edes pysähtyä.

----------


## hphuhtin

Vähän mysteerio miten yhteen viikkoon tuli niin monta puhkeamista kun sitä ennen meni ihan hyvin. Pidän kyllä Riddleristä silti, enkä vaihtanut vanteelta pois vaan vaihdoin ajot toiseen pyörään. Sepelitkin lakaistu pois jo monin paikoin..

----------


## Jona

Täällä kestivät Riddlerit pk-seudun sepelikelvejä yli 3000 km ilman yhtäkään rengasrikkoa, Ventureita on paikattu nyt kahdesti muutaman sadan kilometrin aikana. Venture kerää uutena ihan eri tavalla kiviä jotka sitten saattavat jyrsiä tiensä läpi jos huono säkä käy. Tubeless on käynyt mielessä, mutta enpä taida viitsiä kun katujen harjauskin on jo alkanut. Muuten oikein mainio rengas.

----------


## Compay

Minulla myös hyvät kokemukset Riddleristä. Rullaa hyvin ja pitoa on sopivasti. Olen ajanut niillä talven työmatkat ja gravel lenkit ja yhtään puhkeamista ei ole tapahtunut. Sisureista luovuin kuukausi sitten. Erittäin helposti litkutettava rengas.

----------


## yksinteoin

Rene Herse -kokemuksia langassa? Itsellä krossariin kaksi kiekkoparia, joista toiseen asennan taas useamman vuoden hyvin palvelleet Gravelkingit, mutta maantiekiekoille tuli nyt tilattua Renen 35mm Bon Jon Passit. Viime kesänä ajoin jonkin verran lenkkejä, joissa oli sekä maantietä, että greiveliä sopivassa suhteessa. Sellaisiin noi olisivat toivottavasti ideaalit. Vähän leveyttä ja mukavuutta kuitenkaan kauheasti rullaavuudesta tinkimättä. Otin kyllä endurance-seoksella, suotavaa olisi ettei siinä kauheasti häviäisi tuo Rene Hersen kuuluisa ajotuntuma.

----------


## stenu

^ Jatkan gg-rengaskeskustelujen puolella.

----------


## paaton

Googlatkaapa stan dart refill plug. Niitä kangaspaloja on erillaisia. Nämä nyt myytävät eivät mene renkaan läpi. Esittelyvideossa näkyvä plugi on paljon monimutkaisempi. Kusetusta. Laitoin stanille jo mailia.

----------


## paaton

Tsiisus tämä nykyinen mattavillitys on idiotismia varsinkin gravelleissa. Ninerin runko on maalattu hienosti, mutta lakattu vain puolittain.
Nyt hiekka pieksää lakkaamattomista kohdista tarrat ja maalit pois. Olisivat edes lakanneet alaputken alaosan ja jättäneet yläosan mataksi, mutta ei, just väärinpäin.

Ja minä nyt en todellakaan ole tarkka kalustosta, mutta jos muutaman kuukauden ikäisestä pyörästä alkaa maalit ja tarrat lähtemään, niin eihän tuo oikein ole.
Vanha trekki on vieläkin maalipinnaltaan suht virheetön.

----------


## JackOja

^sitä luvattua kuvaa Ninerista vielä odotellaan.

----------


## paaton

> ^sitä luvattua kuvaa Ninerista vielä odotellaan.



Se on aina kurainen ja makaa tuolla varastossa. Lenkilläkään ei ehdi jostain syystä kuvia ottelemaan. Tämä on ainoa puhdas kuva minkä löysin ja siinäkin on rengas puhki  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

^ Taustalla masiina, jolla Hyundaista puristellaan Kia ("Hyundai-Kia machine"). Laatikkoon "HUOM! Kaatuu helposti" laitetaan kaikki Windows 10 -käyttöjärjestelmällä varustetut tietokoneet.

Niin, ja hieno Niner  :Hymy:  Onko Shimppanjan hydro-mekaani-kahvat?

----------


## Teemu H

> Tämä on ainoa puhdas kuva minkä löysin ja siinäkin on rengas puhki



Hieno pyörä kyllä, ja mahtavasti sopii teemaan. Minullakin nimittäin Exploro on korjaustelineellä roikkumassa. Keskiö alkoi taas narista, vasen laakeri on entinen. Marraskuussa laitoin uuden, mikä perkule näissä gravel-pyörissä mättää  :Sekaisin: 

Entisellä krossarilla (Specialized) ajoin sentään kymmenen vuotta ilman mitään vikoja. Siinä on kaikki alkuperäiset laakerit paikallaan vielä. Nyt tämä "italialainen" vaatii huolenpitoa jatkuvasti, mutta on ehkä sen arvoista, onhan tässä _sielu_  :Sarkastinen: 

Laita 3M kiveniskuteippiä.

----------


## paaton

Loppuu 3m teippi. Olen kohta vuorannut koko pyörän sillä.

Laita vaan se yhteen puristuva keskiöadapteri exoloroon. Selkeästi joko huono suojaus tai linjaus laakereissa.
Ninerissa on toiminut hienosti shimanon bsa, jonka asensin näillä tokenin holkeilla.

https://m.bikester.fi/token-press-th...ta-685352.html

Ei ahdista keskiömurheet, jos vaan holkit pysyvät paikallaan.

----------


## Teemu H

Joo, kierrettävän keskiön viimeksi laitoinkin:  https://wheelsmfg.com/386evo-abec-3-bb-black.html

Onneksi tuossa voi sentään vaihtaa pelkän laakerin. Vähän ihmetyttää, kun jo meni huonoksi.

Nyt suunnitelmissa on hankkia pomminvarma varapyörä, vaikka teräsrunkoinen gravelsinkula. Design-ihmeellä voi ajella juhlapyhinä aurinkoisella säällä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Joo, kierrettävän keskiön viimeksi laitoinkin:  https://wheelsmfg.com/386evo-abec-3-bb-black.html
> 
> Onneksi tuossa voi sentään vaihtaa pelkän laakerin. Vähän ihmetyttää, kun jo meni huonoksi.
> 
> Nyt suunnitelmissa on hankkia pomminvarma varapyörä, vaikka teräsrunkoinen gravelsinkula. Design-ihmeellä voi ajella juhlapyhinä aurinkoisella säällä



Tuo on se syy, miksi en itse laittanut mfg:n keskiötä nineriin. Normaalit kuulalaakerit ovat aika heikosti suojattuja kosteudelle.
Vaihda ihmeessä skf:n uudet polymeeri täytetyt laakerit nyt tilalle. Äkkiä luulisi, ettei tuonne ihan heti hiekkapaska sisään pääse.

https://www.bike24.com/brands/skf

----------


## Visqu

> Joo, kierrettävän keskiön viimeksi laitoinkin:  https://wheelsmfg.com/386evo-abec-3-bb-black.html
> 
> Onneksi tuossa voi sentään vaihtaa pelkän laakerin. Vähän ihmetyttää, kun jo meni huonoksi.
> 
> Nyt suunnitelmissa on hankkia pomminvarma varapyörä, vaikka teräsrunkoinen gravelsinkula. Design-ihmeellä voi ajella juhlapyhinä aurinkoisella säällä



Tää alkaa kuulostaa siltä, että laakereiden päittäisvälyksen esijännitys on ollut liian suuri.

----------


## paaton

> Tää alkaa kuulostaa siltä, että laakereiden päittäisvälyksen esijännitys on ollut liian suuri.



Tai liian pieni, jos angular laakerit. Näin minä sain näppärästi omasta beehoosta toisen laakerin kesään rikki.
Crossarissa tuo hiekan ja veden sisään päätyminen on kuitenkin todennäköisempää. Aika huonostihhan nuo ovat suojattuja.

----------


## Visqu

> Tai liian pieni, jos angular laakerit. Näin minä sain näppärästi omasta beehoosta toisen laakerin kesään rikki.
> Crossarissa tuo hiekan ja veden sisään päätyminen on kuitenkin todennäköisempää. Aika huonostihhan nuo ovat suojattuja.



Huonoissa olosuhteissa olisi tietenkin hyvä käyttää laakereita full contact-tiivistein. Näitä harvoin kuitenkaan on keskiöissä koska joku kuitenkin tekee spindown-videon YouTubeen ja kaikki tarjolla olevat watit häviää tiivistekontaktiin  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Jep. Rospuuttoajan krossariin on tosiaan hyvä valita keskiöta suojauksen perusteella. Onhan noita aika monenlaista ratkaisua, jossa ennen laakeria on vielä erillisiä kunnollisia suojia. MFG taitaa käyttää vastaavaa ohutta levyä laakerin edessä, mitä rotorikin. Se ei paljoa vettä pidättele.

Mutta noista SKF:n solid oil laakereista olisi kiva saada kokemuksia. Siis miten rullaavat normaaleihin verrattuna ja ovatko oikeasti kestäviä.

----------


## Visqu

> Jep. Rospuuttoajan krossariin on tosiaan hyvä valita keskiöta suojauksen perusteella. Onhan noita aika monenlaista ratkaisua, jossa ennen laakeria on vielä erillisiä kunnollisia suojia. MFG taitaa käyttää vastaavaa ohutta levyä laakerin edessä, mitä rotorikin. Se ei paljoa vettä pidättele.
> 
> Mutta noista SKF:n solid oil laakereista olisi kiva saada kokemuksia. Siis miten rullaavat normaaleihin verrattuna ja ovatko oikeasti kestäviä.



Tuo levyhän on bearing shield eikä sen ole tarkoituskaan pidätellä vettä. Itse tapaan laittaa vähäisen määrän sopivaa rasvaa suojan ja laakerin väliin edes vähän helpottamaan kevyesti kontaktoivan tiivisteen työtä.

Skf:n MTRX sarjan laakerit vaikuttavat ihan kiinnostavilta, tosin en usko noiden tuovan kovinkaan suurta eroa paitsi ihan ääriolosuhteissa, eli jos tykkäät pestä keskiön seutua painepesurilla. Huokoinen häkki säilyttää voiteluaineen paremmin tilanteissa joissa laakeri joutuu alttiiksi huuhtelulle. Rullaavuuteen en usko polymeerihäkillä olevan oikeastaan mitään merkitystä ja laakeri todennäköisesti on vierintävastukseltaan samalla tasolla muiden vastaavalla tiivistekonfiguraatiolla olevien laakerien kanssa. 

Mutta oikeita kokemuksia odotellessa  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

> Se on aina kurainen ja makaa tuolla varastossa. Lenkilläkään ei ehdi jostain syystä kuvia ottelemaan. Tämä on ainoa puhdas kuva minkä löysin ja siinäkin on rengas puhki



Hyvin näyttää kiekot sopivan gravel-pyöräänkin.

----------


## paaton

> Hyvin näyttää kiekot sopivan gravel-pyöräänkin.



Jep. Lisäleveydestä ei olisi haittaa, mutta noihin kevyisiin kehiin on kiva vääntää kohta 28mm sliksit alle maantietä varten. Ratchetti on kyllä mahtavuutta. Olen kylmästi ajanut yhdellä pakalla. 30s homma vaihtaa pakka vapareineen kiekkojen vaihdon yhteydessä. Toiset kiekot siis leveämmät ja selvästi painavammat m1700:set.

Minä en oikein nää syytä ostaa gravell spesiaaleja kiekkoja, mutta kai siinä jokin taka-ajatus on. Mitään notkumista en ole kuitenkaan näillä dtswissin mtb kiekoillakaan huomannut, tosin en kyllä sitä huomaa löysistä roadin kiekoistakaan...

----------


## stenu

Keskiökeskusteluun liittyen, niin on tää kuluva tai mennyt - ihan miten vaan - "talvi' ollut tietty aika raju keskiöille ja voimansiirrolle ylipäätänsä, ainakin täällä Etelä-Suomessa. Latuja ei ole ollut, niin kaikki sorapintaiset ulkoilureit ovat olleet ajettavissa koko talven ja kelit ovat olleet sellaisia, että on pääasiassa ollut märkää tai tosi märkää. Pyörää on saanut huuhdella ravasta joka lenkin jälkeen jne. Mutta siitä huolimatta taitaa noissa keskiöiden kestävyyksissäkin olla käsittämättömän isoja eroja. Mulla on edelleen tossa sama keskiö, jonka asensin siihen syyskuussa 2016, kun kasasin pyörän. Smoothisti pyörii ja äänetön on edelleen. Ajettu pari cyclocrosskauttakin siinä välissä. Viime syksynä ei, koska sen ajoin yksivaihteisella.

Kuva tämänpäiväisen lenkin jälkeen:

----------


## Pexi

> Hyvin näyttää kiekot sopivan gravel-pyöräänkin.



Tämä on kyllä totta. Kiekoton gravel-pyörä onkin melkein yhtä surkea näky kuin kuran peittämä Campan kampisatsi.

----------


## LJL

> Tämä on kyllä totta. Kiekoton gravel-pyörä onkin melkein yhtä surkea näky kuin kuran peittämä Campan kampisatsi.



Mene pois jos ei ole mitään rakentavaa sanottavaa

----------


## stenu

> ...surkea näky kuin kuran peittämä Campan kampisatsi.



Sen, minkä kura- (tai foorumi-) uskottavuudessa häviää, kestävyydessä voittaa. Koskee myös ketjuja ja pakkoja. Campa sopii gravelhommiin ihan hyvin sellaselle tyypille, jota kiinnostaa ajaminen enemmän kuin pyörän paijaaminen. Sitäpaitsi lukee siinä kammessa "CX", että LJL on ihan oikeassa.

----------


## Duunipyörä

https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-intercep...169358_1_style

Moi! Mites kun lähtee vertaamaan tätä saman hintaluokan kona rove ST:hen, niin kumpi vie voiton? Pääasiassa päivittäistä n.8-12km työmatkapyöräilyä tasaisella asfalttitiellä/hiekkatiellä.

----------


## hitlike

> https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-intercep...169358_1_style
> 
> Moi! Mites kun lähtee vertaamaan tätä saman hintaluokan kona rove ST:hen, niin kumpi vie voiton? Pääasiassa päivittäistä n.8-12km työmatkapyöräilyä tasaisella asfalttitiellä/hiekkatiellä.



White on paljon kevyempi ja paremmilla osilla, varsinkin jarrujen puolesta, mutta pyörien tekninen vertailu ei välttämättä ole mielekästä koska Roven idea on teräs, ajattomuus ja se kuuluisa sielu. Eli riippuu vähän mitä haet ja osaatko arvostaa asioita jotka tekee Rovesta siistin pyörän.

----------


## elasto

> Tämä on kyllä totta. Kiekoton gravel-pyörä onkin melkein yhtä surkea näky kuin kuran peittämä Campan kampisatsi.



Kyseessä on siis mun entinen jäykkäperän varakiekkopari, joka sai uuden elämän paatonin gravel-pyörästä, niin siksi kommentoin.

----------


## Duunipyörä

> White on paljon kevyempi ja paremmilla osilla, varsinkin jarrujen puolesta, mutta pyörien tekninen vertailu ei välttämättä ole mielekästä koska Roven idea on teräs, ajattomuus ja se kuuluisa sielu. Eli riippuu vähän mitä haet ja osaatko arvostaa asioita jotka tekee Rovesta siistin pyörän.



Kiitos vastauksesta!
Olen tässä ensimmäistä pyörää hankkimassa niin en oikeen osaa vertailla osia yms, aikalailla haen jokapaikan pyörää duunimatkat, kuntolenkit ja maisema-ajelut.
Budjetti olisi just tuolla 1500€ hujakoilla + pakolliset kamat (kypärä lukko valot yms)

----------


## hphuhtin

> https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-intercep...169358_1_style
> 
> Moi! Mites kun lähtee vertaamaan tätä saman hintaluokan kona rove ST:hen, niin kumpi vie voiton? Pääasiassa päivittäistä n.8-12km työmatkapyöräilyä tasaisella asfalttitiellä/hiekkatiellä.



Molemmat näyttää hyvältä, Whitestä ei kuvasta näe tilaa lokasuojille ja mahdollisille nastarenkaille, joilla on työmatkapyörässä merkitystä, todennäköisesti ok. 

Whiteä ei saa ilmeisesti koeajettua vielä, muuten sanoisin että käy koeajamassa molemmat, tulee oikea kokokin sovitettua, Whiten kohdalla sovittaminen on erityisen tärkeää koska ainakin aiempien GX mallien kohdalla on pitänyt järjestään ottaa yksi koko pienempi malli kuin kokotaulukko sanoisi. 

Paperilla ja osien perusteella voi jonkin verran valita, mutta selvästi isoin merkitys pitäisi olla sillä miltä pyörä tuntuu itselle (hinta tietysti vaikuttaa myös). Sen verran erilaisia jo materiaaleiltaan, että eroa varmasti on, veikkaisin Konaa mukavamman tuntuiseksi, White kovempi ja sähäkämpi. Whitekin on houkutteleva paperilla, varsinkin sitten kun syksyllä lienee n. -25% tarjouksessa.

----------


## paaton

Tosiaan tuo white on samaa tekoa, mitä esim. one-one free ranger ja vituksen carbon gravelli. Noista varmaankin löytyy jo kokemuksiakin. 

Tässä ketjussa on lopussa tuosta uudemmasta rungosta kokemuksia ja itse runkohan on tämä. Keuloina näyttää olevan erillaisia vaihtoehtoja, esimerkiksi xxl:n myymä ridley kanza käyttää haarukkaa, jossa mountit laukuille.

----------


## Duunipyörä

Pitääpä käydä testailemassa! Kiitos asiallisista vastauksista
No sitten seuraavaa tyhmää kysymystä:
Polkimet?? Miljoonia erilaisia, mitkäs kannattaisi hommata? Ihan normi lenkkareilla tulee poljettua kun en ajatellut pyöräilykenkiä hommata.
Ja lukko? Abus granit 460 + cryptoflex kaapeli comboa katselin.

----------


## Takamisakari

Hypistelin työpaikalla asiakkaan Van Nicolas Rowtagia Shimanon GRX:illä. Titaanikuume on kyllä huipussaan.

----------


## mehukatti

Onks kukaan huomannu et muuten kivasti toimivassa GRX:n voimansiirrossa olis kehno kuran kesto? Kun ajaa tuolla roudasta sulavilla hiekkateillä ja lentää vesihiekkaa, niin White Lightning Epic Ridella voidellulla uudesta voimansiirrosta kuuluu ikävä rohina kunnes se kuivuu. Maastopyörässä Eagle X01 XSYNC-2 -rattaalla ja se on aina hiljainen vaikka olis miten hiekkapaskassa. Tietty säädötkin vois tsekkaa, mutta ei vaikuta hirveen lupaavalta...

----------


## mattipuh

> Onks kukaan huomannu et GRX:n voimansiirrossa on kehno kuran kesto? Kun ajaa tuolla roudasta sulavilla hiekkateillä ja lentää vesihiekkaa, niin kuuluu rohina kunnes voimansiirto kuivuu. Maastopyörässä Eagle X01 ja se on aina hiljainen vaikka olis miten hiekkapaskassa.



Ei ole kyllä mulla erikoisen äänekäs, enemmänkin päinvastoin. Toisaalta olen putsannut ketjun yleensä melko hyvin liuottimella ja wet lubea perään. Ei ole kuitenkaan missään määrin äänekäs.

----------


## TuplaO

En tiedä GRX:stä (olisiko Velonewsissa mainittu GRX:n osalta kanssa toiminnan huonontumisesta kökkökeleissä, mitä muistan kummastelleeni), mutta vesihiekka on pahin. Rutisee ja rahisee, niin että maku menee. Esim. Forcen 1x:n eturatas kyllä puhdistaa itsensä aika nopeasti ja rahina loppuu, mutta jos eturengas lappaa koko ajan uutta hiekkaa rattaisiin, niin metelille ei voi mitään.

----------


## Duunipyörä

http://whitebikes.fi/bikes/gx-ltd-apex-19/
Tähän päädyin sittenkin kun oli myymälässä viimeinen kappale juuri mun kokoa ja hyvältä tuntui ajella, 950€ jäi hintaa, lauantaina hakemaan niin pääsee kunnolla ajamaan!

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Onkohan mitään muuta syytä olla laittamatta maastokiekkoja graveliin kuin se, että on riski joutua partajengin pahoinpitelemäksi kesken lenkin muotisääntöjen rikkomisesta? Tuntuu nuo gravel-spesifit kiekot olevan järjestään aika painavia ja tuntuu ihan pöljältä maksaa niistä yhtä paljon kuin parisataa grammaa kevyemmistä XC-kiekoista, jotka nyt varmasti kestää ja ovat vähän leveämmätkin.

----------


## JackOja

> Onkohan mitään muuta syytä olla laittamatta maastokiekkoja graveliin kuin se, että on riski joutua partajengin pahoinpitelemäksi kesken lenkin muotisääntöjen rikkomisesta? ....



Mielestäni ei eikä tuokaan ole pätevä syy.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

24mm sisäleveä vanne on sopiva n. 40-44mm kumille?

----------


## JackOja

^mulla on 24mm sisäleveillä GR1600:lla ollut 38-43mm kumeja ihan menestyksellä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

No niin sitten pitäisi vaan uskaltaa ja raskia tilata nuo kiekot.

----------


## Spire

> No niin sitten pitäisi vaan uskaltaa ja raskia tilata nuo kiekot.



Saako udella, mitkä meinasit tilata? Herättää itsessäkin kevät intohimoja keventää kiekkoja.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Saa toki. 

https://www.actionsports.de/en/fun-w...1a0d2eb23a2643
https://www.actionsports.de/en/fun-w...05e51c434b445a

Noiden settien välillä arvon. Jotenkin tuntuisi järkevämmältä ottaa nuo maastokiekot. Sitten pitäisi vielä päättää vapari, että raskisko ostaa xd-pakan ja mitä ongelmia siitä taas seuraa, jos toisissa kiekoissa on 11-42 ja toisissa 10-42 vai seuraako mitään.

----------


## velib

> Sitten pitäisi vielä päättää vapari, että raskisko ostaa xd-pakan ja mitä ongelmia siitä taas seuraa, jos toisissa kiekoissa on 11-42 ja toisissa 10-42 vai seuraako mitään.



Tuskinpa seuraa ongelmia. Maasturissa on kahdet kiekot, joissa 10-42 ja 11-46. Oli tarkoitus vaihtaa ketju aina kiekkojen mukaan, mutta tuli kokeiltua että sama ketju menikin molemmille. Ei ole optimipituus kummallekaan, mutta toimii ongelmitta. Vaihtajakin toki vaikuttaa, mutta tuolla yhden hampaan erolla ei ole väliä.

----------


## Hulius

Nyt iski gravel kuume, ei tuolla hybridillä enää viitsi rullata tuhansia kilsoja kesässä selkä pystyssä. Vaihtoehtoja näyttää olevan paljon, onko mitään pyörää ylitse muiden n.1000e kategoriassa?  Kona Rove herättää kovasti kiinnostusta 800e hintaan, toisaalta haluaisin 1x vaihteiston, ei ole tarvetta mihinkään metsäpoluille lähteä. Hakusessa siis suht rennolla ajoasennolla oleva pyörä, ajot valtaosin asfaltilla ja monesti myös huonokuntoisella sellaisella.

----------


## Kuhan

Omissa ajoissa metsässä isot välitysten erot ei haittaa, mutta maantie/gravel-ajeluissa aina parempi, mitä tiheämmät välitykset. Eli vähintään 2x systeemi.

----------


## Jami2003

Joo näinhän se on. Polut ja soratiet hoitelee 1x systeemillä mutta jos myös maantietä ajelee niin kyllä 2x systeemi on hyvä.

Mulla on 2013 teräs Rove ja on kyllä monipuolinen peli. Mikään kisatykkihän tuo ei ole eikä edes se luokkansa kevein keijukainen mutta sellainen luotettava joka kelin ja paikan lenkkikaveri.

----------


## misopa

Kyllä minä arvostan myös soralla 2x:n korkealle. Näillä perukoilla on aika paljon niin hyväkuntoisia sorateitä, että ei ne paljon - jos ollenkaan - kelvistä vauhdin suhteen eroa.

Mulla oli hetken aikaa 1x 46t ja 11-40t yhdistelmällä. Välitysten äärilaidat riitti hyvin, mutta isot loikat häritsi sen verran, että nyt on 2x 46-30t ovaaleilla ja 11-30t pakalla. Nyt sain itselle mieleiset välit.

30t eturatasta tarvin harvoin, täällä pärjää pääosin tuolla 46t rattaalla tälläinen rimppakintumpi kuskikin.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Kona Rove herättää kovasti kiinnostusta 800e hintaan, toisaalta haluaisin 1x vaihteiston, ei ole tarvetta mihinkään metsäpoluille lähteä. Hakusessa siis suht rennolla ajoasennolla oleva pyörä, ajot valtaosin asfaltilla ja monesti myös huonokuntoisella sellaisella.



Oletko ajanut 1x vaihteilla? 2x saa kyllä tiuhemmat välit vaihtamiseen. Molemmissa on puolensa.

Perus-Rove on kyllä tosi mukava, mutta osat on alempaa tasoa kuin tuolla hinnalla voi saada jos on valmis etsimään pitkään (mahdollisesti useita kuukausia). Juniorin 2020 mallilla olen muutama sata kilsaa nyt ajellut kun en hennonnut omaa teräs-Sutraa tiesuolauksessa liottaa  :Vink: 

Mitä sitten muuta ehdottaa tällä hetkellä? No enpä tiedä, juuri nyt neuvon kavereille että osta vasta syksyllä jos rahalla on väliä.

----------


## exoduse

Tuli tilattua Space Chickenin runko flash dealista perjantaina. Nyt sitten kahlaamaan muita kauppoja läpi, jos GRX:n palaset löytyisi sopuhintaan.

Kysymys kiinteistä lokasuojista. Mitkä lokasuojat sopivat parhaiten, kun renkaiksi ajattelin laittaa WTB:n Bywayt road plussana? Bluemels mutta mikä malli?
Ortliebin tarakkakin lähdössä tilaukseen.

----------


## eakin

Itse olen ollut tähän tyytyväinen muuten paitsi satulan kanssa en ole ihan sinut:

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod182826

En ole maantiepyörällä koskaan ajanut niin en osaa oikein 2x vaihteitakaan kaivata, tuo 1x riittänyt hyvin omiin tarpeisiin. Keskinopeus on nyt parilla lenkillä ollut noin 23-24km/h joten en tiedä lisääntyykö tarve vauhdin kasvaessa? Nyt kun sepelit saatu pääosin pois niin on kyllä ollut pirun mukava ajella Gravelking Slickseillä noita asfalttilenkkejä.

----------


## arctic biker

> Tuli tilattua Space Chickenin runko flash dealista perjantaina. Nyt sitten kahlaamaan muita kauppoja läpi, jos GRX:n palaset löytyisi sopuhintaan.
> 
> Kysymys kiinteistä lokasuojista. Mitkä lokasuojat sopivat parhaiten, kun renkaiksi ajattelin laittaa WTB:n Bywayt road plussana? Bluemels mutta mikä malli?
> Ortliebin tarakkakin lähdössä tilaukseen.



SKS Bluemels istuu 53mm leveänä eteen mutta pari onkelmaa, tommoista Y-mallista aisaa joutuu taivuttelemaan ettei ruoto hinkkaa jarrusatulaan, yläkiinnitys kiinteä metallilipare jonka saa haarukan kruunuun vain sisäpuolle. Chickenin kruunussa ei ole läpireikää. Nyt siinä käy sillain että eturenkaan päällä on lokaria vain lyhkäinen nysä.
Huomasin syksyllä surukseni lietelanta-ajon  aikaan.

 Itte ratkaisin asian sillain että porasin läpykän pois ja tilalle  SKS Fender Mount. Roiskeläpäksi suutarilta rasvanahkaa ,pituutta sillain ettei aivan maata laahaa.
SKS Spoiler taas asentui etupyörän päälle jatkopalaksi.

Nyt on vaan haussa orkkis läpyskä jonka popniittaan mieluisalle paikalle! Jossain se on! Fender Mount on vähän löysä,  lokari rämähtelee tärinässä.

Takapää on toinen juttu, riippuen siitä pitääkö tarakka olla ,kuten mulla, vaan eikö.

----------


## LJL

Veivasin tänään Expolorolla 60km/3,5h grävellyslenkin cyclocross-maustein Nuuksiossa. Alla oli Continentalin 32mm (hiilarivanteella 30mm!) krossikumit, jotka eivät tiivistyneet litkuilla, joten laitoin Tuboliton sisurit. Ei rengasrikkoja, oli ihanaa, joskin nyt olen täysin kuitti. Renkaat voivat olla myös epäortodoksiset.

----------


## Rawjunk

Arvon tässä PlanetX Tempest 2x GRX:n ja GT Grade Carbon Expertin välillä, niin kumpikohan on parempi/hauskempi jos tulee ajettua paljon maantietä? Tempestissä houkuttaa tuo titaanirunko ja parempi osasarja(+tehomittarin hankinta helpompaa/halvempaa). GT Grade on ehkä muuten valmiimpi paketti, hiukan kevyempi ja tällä hetkellä muutaman satasen halvempi.

PlanetX:stä kun ei kannata oikein normihinnalla ostaa mitään, niin osaako joku sanoa mihin hintaan tuota Tempestiä on saanut halvimmillaan Shimanon 2x voimansiirrolla?

----------


## eakin

Ei ole kummoisessa alessa tainnut Tempest olla vielä Shimanon 2x voimansiirrolla, kun ei ole ollut pitkään mielestäni edes saatavilla. Halvimmillaan taisi saada 1200 tai 1300 puntaan Rival 1x osasarjalla.

----------


## JackOja

> Onkohan mitään muuta syytä olla laittamatta maastokiekkoja graveliin kuin se, että on riski joutua partajengin pahoinpitelemäksi kesken lenkin muotisääntöjen rikkomisesta? Tuntuu nuo gravel-spesifit kiekot olevan järjestään aika painavia ja tuntuu ihan pöljältä maksaa niistä yhtä paljon kuin parisataa grammaa kevyemmistä XC-kiekoista, jotka nyt varmasti kestää ja ovat vähän leveämmätkin.



Ai juu, sellainen juttu muistui, että joskushan etenkin joissain maastospesifisissä vannekehissä on painerajoituksia kapeile kumeille. Eli jos haluaa ajaa nakkikumeilla dorkilla maantiepaineilla jostain syystä niin kannattaa tarkistaa valmistajan suosituset. 

Niin ja Stanin Iron Cross -kiekoissa kaiken kaikkiaan suurin sallittu paine taisi olla 2.8 bar. Se voi olla monelle liian vähän. Itsellä lähempänä kahta yleensä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ai juu, sellainen juttu muistui, että joskushan etenkin joissain maastospesifisissä vannekehissä on painerajoituksia kapeile kumeille. Eli jos haluaa ajaa nakkikumeilla dorkilla maantiepaineilla jostain syystä niin kannattaa tarkistaa valmistajan suosituset. 
> 
> Niin ja Stanin Iron Cross -kiekoissa kaiken kaikkiaan suurin sallittu paine taisi olla 2.8 bar. Se voi olla monelle liian vähän. Itsellä lähempänä kahta yleensä.



Tiedostan tämän ja harkitsemissani vanteissa max. näyttää olevan 3.0bar. Se on minusta ehdottoman riittävästi 40mm kumeille. 2.3-2.4 bar on yleensä ollut riittävästi. En näe syytä ajaa kovemmilla.

----------


## Mohkku

> Mitä sitten muuta ehdottaa tällä hetkellä? No enpä tiedä, juuri nyt neuvon kavereille että osta vasta syksyllä jos rahalla on väliä.



Graveleissa on nykyään suunnilleen sama tilanne kuin jo jokin aika sitten oli 29-jäykkäperissä eli tarjonta on hyvä. Mutta kun kaverilla on tarve saada pyörä nyt, koska ei viitsi ajaa enää hybridillä, kannattaa mielestäni pyörä ostaa nyt. Syksyllä voi jonkun mallin saada 15% alennuksella (se 25% huippualennus ei kuitenkaan ole siinä mallissa tai ainakaan runkokoossa, joka itselle sopii), mutta kun nyt saa 5-10%, erotus jää tonnin pyörässä aika pieneksi. Mahtaakohan lomautusaalto hiljentää pyöräkauppaakin? Moni varmaan miettii pyörän hankintaa toiseenkin kertaan, jos osuu kohdalle.

Ajopyörässä (www.bikeshop.fi) on viime vuoden malleja tarjouksessa, ne voi olla ihan hyviä kohteita, jos speksit sattuu kohdille. Nettisivut on nyt alhaalla, mutta ainakin muutama Feltin malli oli jokin aika sitten aika lähellä tonnia, taisipa joku olla painettu pari kymppiä allekin. Kannattaa vilkaista hetken kuluttua, kun liikkeen sivut herää henkiin.

Ostajalle vinkkinä, että jos säilytyksen puolesta mahdollista, älä luovu vanhasta hybridistä. Se on aivan hyvä pyörä moneen tarpeeseen, vaikka gravelin hankkisitkin.

----------


## Korpi

Gravel-kuskit, minkä kokoisilla renkailla ajatte? Mikä tuntuu sopivimmalta, jos ajo on myös asfalttia ja satunnainen polunpätkä?

----------


## PTS

> Gravel-kuskit, minkä kokoisilla renkailla ajatte? Mikä tuntuu sopivimmalta, jos ajo on myös asfalttia ja satunnainen polunpätkä?



Ennustan valtavaa kommentointia tähän kysymykseen. Kaikki ovat eri mieltä ja oma rengas on paras ja ainoa  :Hymy:  On myös muita ominaisuuksia, kuin koko, mitkä vaikuttavat ajoelämykseen.

Minulla tällä hetkellä krossarissa 33 mm Gravelking EXT, koska krossari ja se on toimittanut hetken gravel-pyörän virkaa. Kestänyt toistaiseksi tappajasepelinkin. Itse gravelissa käytin viime kesänä 40 mm Vittoria Terreno Dry-rengasta. Keskellä matala, melkein sliksi kuvio ja reunoilla nappula. Rullaa hyvin missä vain, mutta kantatessa soralla löytyy pitoa. Sen verran leveä, että voi käyttää matalia paineita ja käyttöalue asvaltilta juurakkoon. Ainoastaan tappajasepeli mennyt läpi. Tietenkin paras rengas tämä.

----------


## LJL

> Gravel-kuskit, minkä kokoisilla renkailla ajatte? Mikä tuntuu sopivimmalta, jos ajo on myös asfalttia ja satunnainen polunpätkä?



Jotta en toista itseäni, niin tällä hetkellä tämmöisillä:





> Veivasin tänään Expolorolla 60km/3,5h grävellyslenkin







> cyclocross-maustein Nuuksiossa. Alla oli Continentalin 32mm (hiilarivanteella 30mm!) krossikumit, jotka eivät tiivistyneet litkuilla, joten laitoin Tuboliton sisurit. Ei rengasrikkoja, oli ihanaa, joskin nyt olen täysin kuitti. Renkaat voivat olla myös epäortodoksiset.

----------


## LJL

^ Minä en todellakaan tiedä, miksi teki noin.

----------


## overlow

> Itse gravelissa käytin viime kesänä 40 mm Vittoria Terreno Dry-rengasta. Keskellä matala, melkein sliksi kuvio ja reunoilla nappula. Rullaa hyvin missä vain, mutta kantatessa soralla löytyy pitoa. Sen verran leveä, että voi käyttää matalia paineita ja käyttöalue asvaltilta juurakkoon. Ainoastaan tappajasepeli mennyt läpi. Tietenkin paras rengas tämä.



Käytin itsekin viimekesän kyseistä rengasta joskin pykälää kapeampana versiona, joskin alkoin n3000km asfaltti/hiekka sekakäytön jäljiltä olla takarenkaan kuvio täys sliksiä semi sliksin sijaan. Sen verran ummikko olen vielä että ei ole vertailupohjaa tullut omasta kokemuksesta vielä, mutta kilometrimäärä renkaalle tuntuu olevan vähän turhan matala. Tubelessi vaihdon jälkeen edes tappajasepeli ei ole saanut hirveitä tuhoja aikaiseksi vaikka joskus onkin tullut tuntuva paineen putoama lenkin aikana. Sen verran tyytyväinen kyllä olen ollut renkaan muihin ominaisuuksiin että en syytä näe vielä täksi kesäksi rengasvalintaa vaihtaa.

----------


## Kooja

Kevään alun katsellut gravelpyörää työmatkalle (~10km, lähinnä asfalttia) sekä satunnaisille lenkeille ja tutkinut mikä olisi paras vaihtoehto. Gravelpyöräilyn suhteen olen täysi aloittelija, joten oma tietämys varsin rajallinen aiheen suhteen.

Viime viikolla tuli tilattua tämä kohtalaisesta? tarjouksesta: https://www.xxl.fi/scott-gravel-expe...159507_1_style, hintaa jäi alennuksen jälkeen 1000e.

Pyörästä tuntuu löytyvän suhteellisen vähän tietoa niin foorumilta kuin yleisestikin. Ilmeisesti kuitenkin käytännössä sama pyörä kuin Scott Speedster *0, omalla värityksellä ja SRAM vaihteilla.

Kysymystä kokeneemmille; onko tässä pyörässä jotain kehnoa osaa/ominaisuutta, joka tekisi pyörästä huonon valinnan gravelpyöräilyn aloittamiseen? Löytyykö tuohon hintaluokkaan jotain ehdottomasti parempaa vaihtoehtoa?

----------


## JackOja

> Kysymystä kokeneemmille; onko tässä pyörässä jotain kehnoa osaa/ominaisuutta, joka tekisi pyörästä huonon valinnan gravelpyöräilyn aloittamiseen?...



Ole huoleti, ko. fillari on aivan kelvollinen GG-touhuun ja kuivailemaasi käyttötarkoitukseen.

----------


## slow

^Tämä.

Näyttää olevan vielä lokarikiinnikkeetkin. Lokasuojat eivät liene järin trendikkäät mutta etenkin työmatkakäytössä niitä osaa arvostaa. 

Hyviä ajoja vain.

----------


## palikka

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod187332

Onko hajuakaan mikä tästä tekee "Gravel" satulatolpan muuta kuin nuo mainospuheet?  Onko tuossa kiinnitysmekanismissa oikeasti jotain "anti-shockia" vai perustuuko vain materiaalien valintaan. Ei olis kovin kallis ottaa kokeiluun mutta..

----------


## hitlike

Koojaa:n Scotti hyvä ostos.

Ylläoleva tolppa näyttää aika perus alutolpalta paitsi hinnanpuolesta. Jättäisin hyllyyn.

----------


## stenu

BMO:ssa olisi reilusti alennettua Rondo Ruutia jollekin, jota tommonen modernimpi gg-estetiikka puhuttelee.

----------


## paaton

> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod187332
> 
> Onko hajuakaan mikä tästä tekee "Gravel" satulatolpan muuta kuin nuo mainospuheet?  Onko tuossa kiinnitysmekanismissa oikeasti jotain "anti-shockia" vai perustuuko vain materiaalien valintaan. Ei olis kovin kallis ottaa kokeiluun mutta..



Näyttää 3t tolpan kopiolta. Alkuperäiset kalliit tolpat ovat toimineet tunnetusti hyvin, eli ilman muuta kannattaa ostaa kiinan kopio  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> BMO:ssa olisi reilusti alennettua Rondo Ruutia jollekin, jota tommonen modernimpi gg-estetiikka puhuttelee.



Canyonin kopio?

----------


## Puskis

> Canyonin kopio?



No eihän oo edes lähellä.

----------


## Juhis.T

Itse pähkäilin kanssa gravel/ crossarin kanssa ja tuli päädyttyä Kona rove RNB:n, eka lenkkien jälkeen tuntuu mukavalta vaihtoehdolta soralle ja asfaltille ja pk-lenkkien ajuun. Maasturi löytyy sitten erikseen.

----------


## Hiski Läpsteri

Terve kaikille,

Eka viesti foorumille voi näköjään olla tämmönenkin. Nostan lakkia porukan asiantuntemuksen ja keskustelujen asiallisen hyväntuulisuuden edessä ja paljastan samalla päälakeni. Sori siitä.

Harkitsen ekaa totista satsaustani fillariin. Olen ajanut lähinnä ties mitkä öljykriisit ja sortovuodet läpi käyneillä ritsoilla sekä yhdellä 90-luvun hybridillä. Viimeksi mainittu kesti sen 5000 km, jonka parin kesän aikana ajoin, innostuttuani pyörän liukkaudesta.

Budjetti on max. 1500 eur, mielessä gravel- tai crossaripyörä, lisävarustelu ja muokkaus sitten tutustumisen myötä. Työmatkat ja iltalenkit ovat ekana mielessä, asfaltti/sora-jakauma lienee 70/30 %.

Haluaisitteko kommentoida aloittelijalle, mitä olette mieltä näistä sekalaisin perustein napatuista vaihtoehdoista?

1: https://www.tori.fi/uusimaa/Era_Fair....htm?ca=18&w=1

_Painosta ei mitään hajua. Renkaat kuulostavat sekopäisen leveiltä, itse kun vaihdoin heti viime fillarin kumit 35 mm:stä 28:aan ja vedin niillä kaikilla teillä. Väri olisi musta. Fillari näyttää hyvältä ja vetoaa selittämättömällä tavalla. Pidän myös Saabeista, että semmoinen varaus._

2:https://larunpyora.com/tuote/2019-fo...l-tiagra-blue/

_Valtava alennus! Hieno väri.
_
3: https://www.bikester.fi/983660.html#productDetails

_Webbikaupan arvostelujen robottikäännökset huvittavat. Kaupan ei-suomalaisuudesta miinusta. Rungon sininen on värien aatelia._

Toiveissani on löytää fillari, jolla tekee mieli vatkata vuosikausia ja joka innostaisi aloittelijan perehtymään komponentteihin ja ajamisen eri puoliin. Olen ajanut arkiajoa 25 vuotta ja lisäksi pari vuotta sports trackerin kanssa omasta kehityksestä nauttien (tai kärsien), joten tiedän pyörän tulevan tarpeeseen. Ois mukavaa kuulla ihan mitä hyvänsä perusteltuja mielipiteitä. Git gud!

----------


## am8119

> Terve kaikille,
> 
> Eka viesti foorumille voi näköjään olla tämmönenkin. Nostan lakkia porukan asiantuntemuksen ja keskustelujen asiallisen hyväntuulisuuden edessä ja paljastan samalla päälakeni. Sori siitä.
> 
> Harkitsen ekaa totista satsaustani fillariin. Olen ajanut lähinnä ties mitkä öljykriisit ja sortovuodet läpi käyneillä ritsoilla sekä yhdellä 90-luvun hybridillä. Viimeksi mainittu kesti sen 5000 km, jonka parin kesän aikana ajoin, innostuttuani pyörän liukkaudesta.
> 
> Budjetti on max. 1500 eur, mielessä gravel- tai crossaripyörä, lisävarustelu ja muokkaus sitten tutustumisen myötä. Työmatkat ja iltalenkit ovat ekana mielessä, asfaltti/sora-jakauma lienee 70/30 %..........Toiveissani on löytää fillari, jolla tekee mieli vatkata vuosikausia ja joka innostaisi aloittelijan perehtymään komponentteihin ja ajamisen eri puoliin. Olen ajanut arkiajoa 25 vuotta ja lisäksi pari vuotta sports trackerin kanssa omasta kehityksestä nauttien (tai kärsien), joten tiedän pyörän tulevan tarpeeseen. Ois mukavaa kuulla ihan mitä hyvänsä perusteltuja mielipiteitä. Git gud!



Tuosta mukavaa terästä alle. Mahdollisuus valita kokoonpanoa.

https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribbl...himano-tiagra/   tai paremmalla osasarjalla alu runkoinen.   https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-cgr-al/

----------


## Whinito

> Eka viesti foorumille voi näköjään olla  tämmönenkin. Nostan lakkia porukan asiantuntemuksen ja keskustelujen  asiallisen hyväntuulisuuden edessä ja paljastan samalla päälakeni. Sori  siitä.
> 
> Harkitsen ekaa totista satsaustani fillariin. Olen ajanut lähinnä ties  mitkä öljykriisit ja sortovuodet läpi käyneillä ritsoilla sekä yhdellä  90-luvun hybridillä. Viimeksi mainittu kesti sen 5000 km, jonka parin  kesän aikana ajoin, innostuttuani pyörän liukkaudesta.
> 
> Budjetti on max. 1500 eur, mielessä gravel- tai crossaripyörä,  lisävarustelu ja muokkaus sitten tutustumisen myötä. Työmatkat ja  iltalenkit ovat ekana mielessä, asfaltti/sora-jakauma lienee 70/30 %.



Itsellä melko sama tilanne, entinen hybridikäyttäjä joka pyörii lähinnä  kaupungissa paikasta toiseen, asvaltilla valtaosin (80-90 vs. 10-20 %  ehkä). Tosin jos saa hyvän pyörän alla niin varmaan käyttökin kasvaa,  esim. pitkiä lenkkejä kerran kuukaudessa, 5 km työmatkoja 1-2 kertaa  viikkoon, mahdollisesti talvisin jatkossa. Ennenkin himottanut  cyclocross koska maantiemäinen ja pääsee nopeasti. Hieman aiheeseen  tutustuessani graveli vaikuttaa vielä paremmalta, koska nimestään  huolimatta on crossariin verrattuna tehty tasaisempaan ajoon eikä  tiukkoihin käännöksiin. Meneekö tällainen pyörä kuitenkin täysin hukkaan  kaupungissa? Hybridi olisi ainakin varma valinta (vanha hybridi yllätys  yllätys pöllitty). 

Mitä itse katsoin niin vaihtoehto voisi olla esim. Trek Checkpoint AL4 1500 €, jota saisi Fillarikellarilta  isona kokona (mittani 188 cm 83 kg). Mielellään siis ehdotukset  kivijalkaupoista PK-seudulla, varsinkin kun olisi ensimmäinen  droppitankopyörä minulle, niin olisi hyvä päästä koeajolle (sama  koko loppu Keravan Lundbergilta sekä Hi5Bikesista). Tuossa mallissa  mielyttää hydrauliset levyjarrut, 2x vaihteet ja ohuet ja sileät  renkaat. Huonoina puolina sitten paino, takavaihtajan "kytkimen" puute  (vai onko tarve lähinnä maastossa?) sekä mahdollisesti  verrokkihintaluokkaa matalamman tason Shimanokomponentit? Renkaat myös  mietityttää onko ne liian ohuet ja sileät; pyörällä pitää päästä kovaa  mutta syökö tuo liian paljon monikäyttöisyyttä? Toisaalta esim.  talvirenkaat voi ostaa sitten myöhemmin jos innostuu, mutta satunnaisia  hiekkateitä pääsee varmaan noilla?  Lainatun viestin Focus olisi varmaan myös ihan hyvä, 100 € halvempi, samat osat mutta 35 mm kuviollisemmat renkaat? Olisi tosin "virallisesti" cyclocrossari, eli voinee olla eroa geometriassa?

Pahoittelut että hijackasin viestin, mutta kommentit kelpaavat, sekä pyörätyypin valintaan että mallin valintaan.  :Hymy:   Käytettynäkin voisin ostaa jos tietää että on hyvin huollettu kun  rahalla saisi paljon enemmän. Budjettikin on varmaan se 1500 € max. kun  päälle tulisi clipless/flätit kombopolkimet, kengät, lukot ja varmaan  myös lokarit. Budjetti kyllä joustaa hyvästä syystä, mutta ei liikaa kun  oletan kuitenkin että pyörä hyvästä lukosta kuitenkin pöllitään jossain  vaiheessa pyörävarastosta (eikä se mahdu kämppään)

----------


## paaton

Checkpoint kuulostaa juurikin oikealta valinnalta. Enemmän kuin tarpeeksi kiinnikkeitä, jos vaikka alkaisi retkeily kiinnostamaan. Myös reilu rengastila. Ja tottakai kannattaa suosia paikallista. 1500e on kyllä vaan aika kova hinta 10sp versiosta, vaikka ei kai siinäkään mitään vikaa ole.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Olen aikalailla päätynyt tilaamaan gravel-käyttöön seuraavan kiekkosetin.

- Stans Crest MK3
- DTSwiss 350
- DTSwiss Revolution

Perusteena, että mulla on nippu noita 350 napoja muissakin vehkeissä ja kokemukset on hyvät. Ratchet on idioottivarma ja takanapaan on hyllyssä vaihtovaparia jne. tarvittaessa. Meneeköhän pahasti käsille?

----------


## paaton

> Olen aikalailla päätynyt tilaamaan gravel-käyttöön seuraavan kiekkosetin.
> 
> - Stans Crest MK3
> - DTSwiss 350
> - DTSwiss Revolution
> 
> Perusteena, että mulla on nippu noita 350 napoja muissakin vehkeissä ja kokemukset on hyvät. Ratchet on idioottivarma ja takanapaan on hyllyssä vaihtovaparia jne. tarvittaessa. Meneeköhän pahasti käsille?



Hurjalta kuulostaa tuo crestin kehä. Mitä olen itse kavereiden kiekkoihin törmännyt, niin aina ne vipottaa ja pinnat paukkuu. Tosin voi olla, ettei syy ole kehässä. Eikö sitten dtswissiltä löydy mieluista kehää?

Edit: Miten olisi vaikkapa tämä kiekkosetti?

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...heelset-666260

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kuulostaa aavistuksen oudolta. Crestit kesti aikoinaan 3 kautta ilman rihtauksia maastoajoa ja samoin kesti uudempi Arch MK3 AM-jäykkäperässä varsin huoletonta käyttöä. En jotenkin jaksa uskoa etteikö Crest MK3 kestäisi gravelissa. Tuohon kiekkosettiin ei taida löytyä etukiekkoon 12x100mm adapteria.

----------


## paaton

Mullakin on jäykkäperässä kestänyt hyvin kiekot. Cyclossa/gravellissa on muutamat vääntyillyt. Ehkäpä tuossa on syykin siihen, miksi gravell kehät ovat jykevämpää tekoa. No, kuitenkin, jos haluaa kevyet maasturin kehät, niin etsisin ne holkillisina. 

Tiedä sitten miten nämä dtswissit kestäisivät. Näissähän holkkien virkaa hoitaa rikat. 

https://www.dtswiss.com/en/products/...ountry/xr-361/

Taitaa olla sama kehä, mitä xr1501 kiekoissa. Tosin vähän on takakiekko jo noistakin kiero.

----------


## paaton

Nuo linkkaamani kiekot on näemmä samat, mitkä CNC-bikelta sai vähän aikaa sitten 300e. Ovat kyllä loistavat siihen hintaan. Noihin saa kyllä 12mm adapterit, mutta ensin täytyy kopsauttaa vasaralla vanhat pois, eli 15mm adapterit eivät ole mallia pika, koska laakerin reikä on saman kokoinen. Holkin edessä on rikka tiukasti kiinni.

----------


## Hiski Läpsteri

> Tuosta mukavaa terästä alle. Mahdollisuus valita kokoonpanoa.
> 
> https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribbl...himano-tiagra/   tai paremmalla osasarjalla alu runkoinen.   https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-cgr-al/



Huh hei, toi teräksinen malli meni mun listalle ja korkealle kans. Kiitos!





> Pahoittelut että hijackasin viestin, mutta kommentit kelpaavat, sekä pyörätyypin valintaan että mallin valintaan.



Kaikin mokomin, kaksi huutaa apua kovempaa. Sitäpaitsi hyvä vinkki toi Trek!

----------


## stenu

Kehäkeskusteluun liittyen; mulle ainakin tulee graveltouhuissa ja erityisesti cyclocrossissa denttejä kehiin huomattavasti maastopyöräilyä helpommin, koska ohuemmat renkaat. Denttien suhteen Stanin kehillä ei ainakaan ole kovin kestävän kehän maine, mutta mun kokemuksen mukaan DT:n kevyet kehät ei ole olleet yhtään sen kestävämpiä. Itseasiassa ainoat krosseissa täysin pilalle denttaamani kehät ovat olleet DT:n RR440:t, joita on mennyt kaksi kapaletta. Mutta siis vannejarrut ja siksi kehät pilalla pienemmästä dentistä kuin levareiden kanssa. Kuitukehät olis varmaan järkevimmät, jos levyjarrulliseen pyörään haluaa keveätä ja leveätä.

----------


## paaton

> Kehäkeskusteluun liittyen; mulle ainakin tulee graveltouhuissa ja erityisesti cyclocrossissa denttejä kehiin huomattavasti maastopyöräilyä helpommin, koska ohuemmat renkaat. Denttien suhteen Stanin kehillä ei ainakaan ole kovin kestävän kehän maine, mutta mun kokemuksen mukaan DT:n kevyet kehät ei ole olleet yhtään sen kestävämpiä. Itseasiassa ainoat krosseissa täysin pilalle denttaamani kehät ovat olleet DT:n RR440:t, joita on mennyt kaksi kapaletta. Mutta siis vannejarrut ja siksi kehät pilalla pienemmästä dentistä kuin levareiden kanssa. Kuitukehät olis varmaan järkevimmät, jos levyjarrulliseen pyörään haluaa keveätä ja leveätä.



Tuohon olen itsekkin päätynyt. Alu kehillä keventely ei oikein kannata gravellissa.

----------


## Teemu H

Nyt 3T on julkaissut BMW edition -mallit Explorosta.

Näin Mercedes-kuskina on pakko myöntää, että kaikkien luotettavuusongelmien kanssa hyvä niin  :Leveä hymy: 

https://bikerumor.com/2020/03/20/buy...e-youre-at-it/

Muuten kyllä pidän Explorosta, se on elämäni paras pyörä tähän saakka  :No huh!:

----------


## stenu

Hei mitäs nyt on tapahtunut, kun tämä ketju oli tipahtanut 2. sivulle? Kenties ekaa kertaa sitten vuoden..? Eli siirretääs takas etusivulle...  :Hymy: 

Yksivaihteen puolelta bongattu, DIY-tuunattu Tuntsa:

----------


## slow

Oikein sammutettu.

----------


## Arosusi

Oliko selitystä mitä on tehty. Minusta tuo on hybridin runko niin onko emäputki korjattu/vaihdettu vai onko vaakaputkea myös samalla lyhennetty kun näyttää aika tasapainoiselta.

----------


## slow

http://www.yksivaihde.net/site/fooru...55#post-948786

----------


## jakkok

Tuommosta adventure henkistä gravel runkoa katselen, nii onko tietoa malleista, johon menis suoraan 148x12 ja 110x15 kiekot alle kuin?
148 perällä, mutta 100mm keulalla löytyy jonkin verran. Niistä etenkin Cinelli Bootleg geo houkuttelee...
https://cinelli.it/en/prodotti/hobootleg-geo-en/

Kiva olisi kuitenkin boostilla nii vois hyödyntää useampia kiekkoja monessa käytössä...
Nyt löytyny vain Salsan Cutthroat
https://salsacycles.com/bikes/cutthr...at_grx_810_di2

Muita?

j

----------


## polkukettu

Terve,
ensimmÃ¤istÃ¤ gravelia speksaan itselleni cyclon korvaajaksi. PyÃ¶rÃ¤ tulisi ympÃ¤rivuotiseen tyÃ¶matka-ajoon (hiekkapÃ¤Ã¤llysteine kelvi) sekÃ¤ aktiiviseen lenkkikÃ¤yttÃ¶Ã¶n pÃ¤Ã¤osin poluilla/hiekkatiellÃ¤. Olen harjoittanut nettitiedusteluja seuraavilla reunaehdoilla: 1x11 tai 1x12 vaihteisto, hydrauliset levyjarrut 160/160 levyillÃ¤ ja rungon materiaalina hiilikuitu tai titaani. Toistaiseksi kiinnostus on herÃ¤nnyt Canyonin Grailia ja On-Onen Space ChickeniÃ¤ kohtaan (molemmissa saa laadukkaat osat suhteellisen vÃ¤hÃ¤llÃ¤ Â€-pinolla). Alla olisi muutamia minulla herÃ¤nneitÃ¤ kysymyksiÃ¤ ko. pyÃ¶ristÃ¤ ja olisin todella kiitollinen, jos tietÃ¤jÃ¤miehet ja -naiset valistaisivat tÃ¤mÃ¤n laji aloittelijaa.

Grail: 
jos syystÃ¤ tai toisesta erikoinen ohjaamoratkaisu ei itsellÃ¤ toimi ja sen haluaisi sitÃ¤ muokata tai vaihtaa normaaliin, niin:

onnistuuko tankoa korottaa/laskea spacereilla?saako tuohon asennettu normaalin stemmin vai pitÃ¤Ã¤kÃ¶ samalla vaihtaa haarukka?

M-koon Grailille reach+ ilmoitetaan 461mm, mikÃ¤ kuulostaa ihan poskettoman pitkÃ¤ltÃ¤. MitÃ¤ tuolla luvulla tarkoitetaan?


Space Chicken:
mukaan tulevat Fulcrum Racing 700 vanteen sisÃ¤leveys on "vain" 19mm kun esim Grailin mukana tulevissa vanteissa 24mm. Onko tuo19mm sisÃ¤mitta liian vÃ¤hÃ¤n, jos tarkoitus ajaa vÃ¤hÃ¤n isommallakin kumilla?ohjainkulma 71 astetta. Onko nykystandardeilla jyrkkÃ¤? Jos paljon ajoa metsÃ¤ssÃ¤, tuntuisi ettÃ¤ loivempi kulma olisi parempi.miten tÃ¤mÃ¤ Space Chicken voi olla niin "halpa" verrattuna muihin pyÃ¶riin joissa vastaavat osat?

Olisiko jollakin pk-seudulla antaa M-koon Chickenia koeistuttavaksi?

Jos muitakin potentiaalisia malleja tulee mieleen, niin kaikki kommentit ota ilolla vastaan.

----------


## overlow

Tuli tässä koronan tuoman luppoajan puitteissa vietyä loppuun aluillaan ollut projekti oman Stavangerin päivitykseen. Toreilta metsästetyt ultegra kahvat ja 105 kammet, siihen lisäksi GRX vaihtajaa ja Garbarukin ovaaliratasta, viimeistely kultaketjulla Jagwiren linkki kaapelillä ja uusilla tankonauhoilla. Alkuperäistä tässä pyörässä ei enää ole kuin lesta ja jarrut, ehkä tankokin voidaan laskea puoliksi tähän sillä tilalle on vaihdettu saman firman hiukan leveämpi tanko. 

Testilenkin jälkeen eron vanhaan kyllä huomaa, varsinkin takajarru on uusien kompressoimattomien kaapeleiden ansiosta paljon vanhaa herkempi. Ovaaliratas tuntuu toistaiseksi vielä hieman oudolta, mutta muuten vaihteet toimii erittäin nätisti, ainoastaan parikertaa tuli yritettyä lihasmuistilla käyttää etuvaihtajaa. Ketjuakaan ei saanut tiputettua edes Paloheinän alamäkipätkällä. Syynä koko päivitysruljanssiin olikin nimenomaan HelCX kupissa koetut ongelmat ketjun paikallaan pysymisessä mikä vallinneiden olosuhteiden saatossa oli ongelma lähes jokaisessa kisassa.

----------


## stenu

Jotain hämmästyttävän viehättävää on tämmöisessä perinteisessä, hydroformaamattomassa ja pyöreistä putkista nätisti hitsattussa alumiinifillarissa. Ihan yllätti itsenikin. Eikä vähiten siksi, että a) en juurikaan pidä alumiinipyöristä, b) en juurikaan pidä punaisista pyöristä enkä c) juurikaan pidä wishboneista. Tulee vanhat hyvät ajat ja made in USA Cannarit mieleen. Ja ennen kuin joku ehtii sanomaan hinnasta jotain älykästä niin se on kallis, mutta elämä on ja onneksi kaikkea kaunista ei tarvitse saada itselle, kun tulee hyvälle tuulelle jo siitä, että näkee jollain toisella..  :Hymy:  Joka tapauksessa konsepti herättää ainakin hetkellistä alustavaa kiinnostusta.

----------


## TERU

Hyvin normaalikin voi olla viehättävä, tuossa on juuri sitä viehättävyyttä.

Näen tuossa etuhaarukan kaarevuuden, vaijereiden kulun, tasapainoisuuden kokonaisuuden, järkevältä näyttävän rattaiston, hyvin paksu kampi nyt ehkä ei...tyylikäs on väline.

----------


## Mohkku

Ulkonäöstä keskustelu on siitä mukavaa, että minunkin kompetenssini riittää toisin kuin tässä viestiketjussa viimeaikoina vallinnut mielestäni alkuperäisen gg-hengen vastainen välinehifistely. No, onneksi hifistely ei millään tavalla minua haittaa, kun en siihen osallistu eli kaikenlainen pyöräilyä edistävä puuhastelu on hyvä asia. Olkoon sitten vaikka entistä hienomman kaluston hankintaa.

Rungon materiaalilla ei minulle ole väliä, tänne on linkitetty todella hienoja, kauniin puhdaslinjaisia ja tasapainoisia alumiinipyöriä. Mutta kun tuossa ylempänä on Overlowin Stavanger, näyttää se huomattavasti paremmalta kuin Stenun linkittämä kuva. Varmaan värikin vaikuttaa, mutta ei selitä asiaa.

----------


## stenu

Fuuuuuck! Eipä sitten kestänyt rosterikaan yhtä pitkään kuin setämiehen rakkaus...

Oonkohan taikauskoinen, jos mietin, että ei olis ehkä pitänyt mennä puhumaan rosterin ikuisuudesta mitään tuolla toisalla. Paljon kun ajaa ja kaikkialla, niin pitää varmaan hyväksyä, että runkoja menee, mutta tahti alkaa nyt tuntua vähän tarpeettoman tiiviiltä.

----------


## TERU

Kyyneleet valuu! Itku tulee katsellessa.

----------


## LJL

Voi pipfeli, smör kufk. Otan osaa, jag deltar i er sorg.

----------


## JohannesP

Millanne takuu noissa on / onko voimassa? 

Nätisti kuitenkin ratkennu kun vastoinkäymisistäkin on hyviä miettiä positiivisia asioita. Tai sit saa hankittua uuden rungon ja pelastaa omalta osaltaan taloutta.  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Joo aloitin sillä, että vedin reklamaatiohousut jalkaan. Case on jo selvittelyn alla. Kyllä toi kuntoon tulee tavalla tai toisella, mutta enpä ehkä olis jaksanut just nyt.

----------


## LJL

Paljonkos tuo kesti kilometreissä?

----------


## stenu

Mulla ei ole kovin tarkkaa käsitystä siitä, kun en työmatkoja mittaa, enkä isoa osaa työmatkojen yhteydessä ajamistani sakkolenkeistäkään ja viime talven työmatkat ajoin yksinomaan fixed, mutta hyvin karkea arvio on ehkä keskimäärin 7000-8000 km/v x 3,5 vuotta.

----------


## paaton

> Fuuuuuck! Eipä sitten kestänyt rosterikaan yhtä pitkään kuin setämiehen rakkaus...
> 
> Oonkohan taikauskoinen, jos mietin, että ei olis ehkä pitänyt mennä puhumaan rosterin ikuisuudesta mitään tuolla toisalla. Paljon kun ajaa ja kaikkialla, niin pitää varmaan hyväksyä, että runkoja menee, mutta tahti alkaa nyt tuntua vähän tarpeettoman tiiviiltä.



Kyllä se hyvin tehty kuiturunko taitaa lujin olla, jos siis haluaa joustoakin runkoon. Jotenkin jäänyt vanhoista alumiinirunkoisista peräkärryistä se mieleen, ettei jousto, hitsisauma ja alumiini ainakaan sovi yhteen. Ilmeisesti tuo koskee jollain tapaa myös titaania.

Kuttaperkkaa vaan seuraavaksi. Vähän olen jo huomannut puheista varovaista pehmitystä tuohon suuntaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Puskis

Voihan surku, foorumin hienoin pyörä.  :Irvistys:

----------


## LJL

> ...keskimäärin 7000-8000 km/v x 3,5 vuotta.



Ohoh, jos runko kestää 25tkm niin sehän on hyvä tulos.

----------


## JackOja

Cyclolla 5v takuu. Tosin jos kioskin toiminta hiukan hiljaista niin... Noh, toivotaan että hoituu.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kuitupyörä ei ois ratkennut niin kuin liikaa kevennelty teräs.

----------


## am8119

Minkä näistä ottaisitte ja miksi ?
Titaaninen on selvästi kalliimpi, mutta kestääkö "kauemmin" kuin teräs täällä kosteassa pohjolassa ?

Käyttö: Kaikenlainen yleisajo, hiekkatiet ja asfaltti. Renkaat joita käyttäisin 30-45mm.

https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribbl...5-shimano-grx/

https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribbl...i-shimano-grx/

https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribbl...e-shimano-105/

----------


## velib

> Terve,
> ensimmÃ¤istÃ¤ gravelia speksaan itselleni cyclon korvaajaksi. PyÃ¶rÃ¤ tulisi ympÃ¤rivuotiseen tyÃ¶matka-ajoon (hiekkapÃ¤Ã¤llysteine kelvi) sekÃ¤ aktiiviseen lenkkikÃ¤yttÃ¶Ã¶n pÃ¤Ã¤osin poluilla/hiekkatiellÃ¤.
> 
> Space Chicken:
> mukaan tulevat Fulcrum Racing 700 vanteen sisÃ¤leveys on "vain" 19mm kun esim Grailin mukana tulevissa vanteissa 24mm. Onko tuo19mm sisÃ¤mitta liian vÃ¤hÃ¤n, jos tarkoitus ajaa vÃ¤hÃ¤n isommallakin kumilla?ohjainkulma 71 astetta. Onko nykystandardeilla jyrkkÃ¤? Jos paljon ajoa metsÃ¤ssÃ¤, tuntuisi ettÃ¤ loivempi kulma olisi parempi.miten tÃ¤mÃ¤ Space Chicken voi olla niin "halpa" verrattuna muihin pyÃ¶riin joissa vastaavat osat?



Grailista en osaa kommentoida. Jos tarkoitus on ajaa metsässä kunnon poluilla, ovat kumpikin noista mielestäni huonoja vaihtoehtoja. Jos polut ovat tasaisia, voi noilla jotain ajaa, mutta varmaan tosiaan parempiakin pyöriä siihen on. Sorateille Space Chicken sen sijaan on mainio. Mulla on samoilla kiekoilla 40mm renkaat tubelessina, ei ole ollut mitään ongelmia. Tilasin pyörän kuitenkin alun perin 650b-versiona, ja olen tykännyt niistä enemmän. Niiden kanssa mahtuvat leveämmät renkaat, jotka auttavat myös siinä polkuajossa. Suosittelisin niitä, 650b:n ensiasennuskiekot tuntuvat laadukkaammilta (tämä täysin mutua).

Omassa L-kokoisessa ohjauskulma on speksien mukaan vielä jyrkempi. Maastossa toinen pyöräni Kona Rove on parempi, mutta tietä pitkin ajaessa oikeastaan Space chicken tuntuu hauskemmalta ollessaan hieman herkempi. On-Onen hinnoitteluun en osaa ottaa sen enempää kantaa, jossain sähköpostissa väittivät etteivät yritäkään kääriä maksimaalisia voittoja vaan sen verran että homma pyörii. Tiedä siitä sitten.

----------


## jhalmar

> Terve,
> ensimmÃ¤istÃ¤ gravelia speksaan itselleni cyclon korvaajaksi. PyÃ¶rÃ¤ tulisi ympÃ¤rivuotiseen tyÃ¶matka-ajoon (hiekkapÃ¤Ã¤llysteine kelvi) sekÃ¤ aktiiviseen lenkkikÃ¤yttÃ¶Ã¶n pÃ¤Ã¤osin poluilla/hiekkatiellÃ¤. Olen harjoittanut nettitiedusteluja seuraavilla reunaehdoilla: 1x11 tai 1x12 vaihteisto, hydrauliset levyjarrut 160/160 levyillÃ¤ ja rungon materiaalina hiilikuitu tai titaani. Toistaiseksi kiinnostus on herÃ¤nnyt Canyonin Grailia ja On-Onen Space ChickeniÃ¤ kohtaan (molemmissa saa laadukkaat osat suhteellisen vÃ¤hÃ¤llÃ¤ Â€-pinolla). Alla olisi muutamia minulla herÃ¤nneitÃ¤ kysymyksiÃ¤ ko. pyÃ¶ristÃ¤ ja olisin todella kiitollinen, jos tietÃ¤jÃ¤miehet ja -naiset valistaisivat tÃ¤mÃ¤n laji aloittelijaa.
> 
> Grail: 
> jos syystÃ¤ tai toisesta erikoinen ohjaamoratkaisu ei itsellÃ¤ toimi ja sen haluaisi sitÃ¤ muokata tai vaihtaa normaaliin, niin:
> 
> onnistuuko tankoa korottaa/laskea spacereilla?saako tuohon asennettu normaalin stemmin vai pitÃ¤Ã¤kÃ¶ samalla vaihtaa haarukka?
> 
> M-koon Grailille reach+ ilmoitetaan 461mm, mikÃ¤ kuulostaa ihan poskettoman pitkÃ¤ltÃ¤. MitÃ¤ tuolla luvulla tarkoitetaan?
> ...



Jos ajelut painottuu yhtään enemmän poluille ja haluaa talveksi esim. 29” Ice Spikerit alle, niin suosittelen myös koeajamaan Salsa Cutthroatin. Hommasin itse tuon maastopyörän korvaajaksi ja omaan käyttöön on ollut juuri sopivan monipuolinen.

----------


## stenu

> Cyclolla 5v takuu. Tosin jos kioskin toiminta hiukan hiljaista niin... Noh, toivotaan että hoituu.



Bernat vastasi vartissa, kun taitaa olla olosuhteiden pakosta aika tiukasti koneen ääressä. Ei ainakaan mitään pyöräretkeä voi olla vetämässä nyt justiinsa..

Tarvittaessa ton saanee korjattua jopa Suomessakin, koska MS3:sta pystyy myös juottamaan toisin kuin joitain muita rosterisia fillariputkia. Uusi maali maalattuine logoineen jne olisi isompi ongelma. Voi olla, että menisi vaan paikkamaalailuhommiksi siinä tapauksessa enkä oikein tiedä, olisiko siitä ykköpyöräksi enää sen jälkeen.

Harmittaa kyllä, kun toi on ollut ollut niin huoleton ja vaivaton pyörä tähän asti, eikä oikein uuden pyörän speksailukaan kiinnostelisi oikeasti yhtään, joten tosissaan toivon samaa minäkin.

Mutta jos mikään ei onnistu, niin backuppina on tietty se, että laittaa tilaten uuden Gunnarin ruostutettavaksi. Geometria on tuttu ja toimii, niitä saa nopeasti, kaikki osat menee heittämällä paikoilleen eikä tartte luopua teräksestä eikä vannejarruista  :Vink: 





> Kuitupyörä ei ois ratkennut niin kuin liikaa kevennelty teräs.



Vähemmän toi on kevennelty kuin mun edellinen, jossa kaikki saumat on kiinni edelleen vielä kymmenenkin vuoden jälkeen. Veikkaisin perimmäisen ongelman tossa olevan sen, että rosteri on tekijälleen haastavampi matsku kuin ruostuva teräs. Tismalleen samalla tavalla saumasta ratkenneena netin syövereistä löytyy ainain yksi 931 Croix de Fer.

Titskurungot puolestaan ratkeaa jostain keskeltä putkea tai sitten oudosti sauman poikki ja kuiturungot menee paskaksi kolhuista. Meidän Idalta meni viimeksi reilu kuukausi sitten Mallorcan leirillä uunituore 2020-mallinen BMC:n maantierunko paskaksi kaatumisen seurauksena. Tai sitten niihin tulee hiushalkeamia, kuten kävi esim. yhden tuntemani suomessa majailevan Open Upperin kanssa, joten akilleen kantapäänsä noissa kaikissa on, ellei tehdä sillä periaatteella, että kestää varmasti, jolloin taas yleensä joutuu tinkimään muista asioista.

----------


## TERU

Tuohon kilpistyy oma haaveilu titaanista, kuitua en ole haaveillutkaan, teräksen ohi jo ajanut.

Oma alukausi jatkuu... miten olis - laadukas alumiinirunko?

----------


## stenu

Juu olisin tietty voinut lisätä tuohon perään, että ratkeaa, jos on ratketakseen eikä se riipu siitä, mikä materiaali on kyseessä. Suosittelen googlen kuvahakua "cracked aluminium frame"  :Hymy: 

Keskimäärin kuitenkin taitaa edelleen olla niin, että ruostumispotentiaalista huolimatta teräsrungot on pitkäikäisimpiä. Tosin näiden nykymetodein valmistettujen kuiturunkojen mahdollinen pitkäikäisyys selviää vasta joskus tulevien vuosikymmenten aikana. Jonkinasteinen periaatteellinen ongelma niitten kanssa on se, että sitten, kun niistä aika jättää, on ne ongelmajätettä.

----------


## TuplaO

Ainahan noi ratkeamiset vituttaa. Tottakai. Mutta loppupeleissä ne vaan kuuluu lajiin, etenkin jos kilsoja kertyy, kuten Stenulla. Itseltä yllätysprakannut ilman varsinaista dramatiikkaa yksi kuiturunko ja yksi alurunko, joka kävi pienvalmistajalla paikattavana/maalattavana. Siihen päälle sitten kaiken maailman pienempian osien antautumiset selkeästi syystä, tai ilman...

Pyörä on kuin ihminen, joka elää sen verran kuin elää (älkää ottako tätä liian kirjaimellisesti; ei pyörillä oikeasti mitään sielua tai elävää olemusta ole). Jos sotaratsu kuolee monien taistelujen jälkeen käytössä, niin sehän on periaatteessa hienoa. Tai, no, "hienoa" ainakin. Onhan siinä ihmettelemista, kun ajokelpoinen pyörä lahoaa kerrasta alta ilman sen kummempia ennakkovaroituksia.

----------


## JackOja

^joo, ja tehtaat tekee koko ajan lisää runkoja ja palikoita. Jokaiselle varmasti riittää ja löytyy mieluinen.

----------


## penyeach

> On-Onen hinnoitteluun en osaa ottaa sen enempää kantaa, jossain sähköpostissa väittivät etteivät yritäkään kääriä maksimaalisia voittoja vaan sen verran että homma pyörii. Tiedä siitä sitten.



Luulisi, että vähän kaikki bisnekset yrittävät maksimoida voittoaan, mutta erilaisilla strategioilla. Planet X näyttäisi toimivan pienillä marginaaleilla ja minimoimalla markkinointikuluja ja ehkä asiakastukea ja muuta kiinteää. Sen takia oma arvaukseni on että nämä voivat olla hyviä diilejä jos ei tarvitse paljon tukea eikä media-arviointeja tai pro-näkyvyyttä. Olen ennen ja jälkeen oman PlanetX-hankinnan jälkeen yrittänyt aktiivisesti etsiä todisteita runkojen huonosta laadusta (josta täällä ilman varsinaista kokemuspohjaa usein mainitaan), mutta en ole toistaiseksi löytänyt.

----------


## paaton

Alurunkohan kestää, kun se tehdään jäykäksi, eikä tavoitellakkaan mitään mukavuutta.  Teräs ja kuitu varmastikkin parhaita sitten kun halutaan hallittua joustoa. Molempia voi myös suht helposti korjata.

----------


## stenu

Yksi yksivaihteen runkomaakareista ilmoitti jo, että hitsaa sauman tarvittaessa eli kyllä siitä vielä pyörä tulee ainakin jossain muodossa. Cyclolta ei ole kuulunut tarkempaa kannanottoa vielä.

Kun toi nyt jonkun aikaa on poissa pelistä varmasti, niin pikkasen aloin kuitenkin miettimään, että jos sitä nyt jonkun sellaisen foorumiuskottavan pyörän ostaisi rinnalle. Sellaisen, millä voisi krossikisoja ainakin ajella sitten syksyllä myös. Aika vähissä vaan näytti olevan järkevät vaihdoehdot tällä erää ja eipä oikein löytynyt mitään, mikä olisi oikeasti kiinnostanut. Jos jollekin sattuu silmään maks 54-kokoinen (c-t), Force cx1 -vaihteinen, bsa- tai t47-keskiöinen kuitukrossarigraveli, jossa olisi reachia vähintään 385 mm ja bb droppia ainakin 65 mm, niin saa nykäistä hihasta virtuaalisesti. In house -brandit ei välttämättä nappaa, vaikka ei mitään vikaa olisikaan. Tai vaikka pelkkä runkokin, jos on hyvässä alessa.

B-vaihtoehto olis voinut olla Erdgeschossin kasaaminen, mutta sopivan kokoiset rungot on loppu.

Tai sitten myykää mulle halvalla vähän käytetty kuituinen vannejarrukrossirunko. Sellaset ei kuitenkaan kelpaa enää mihinkään, niin niitä saanee edullisesti...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## plr

> Tai sitten myykää mulle halvalla vähän käytetty kuituinen vannejarrukrossirunko. Sellaset ei kuitenkaan kelpaa enää mihinkään, niin niitä saanee edullisesti...



Sen verran paljon tulee ajettua cantilever-jarrullisella 2012 Cannondale SuperX:llä, että ei nyt pysty sitä myymään.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Sen verran paljon tulee ajettua cantilever-jarrullisella 2012 Cannondale SuperX:llä, että ei nyt pysty sitä myymään.



Mullekin tuli sun pyörä ohimennen mieleen  :Leveä hymy:  Eräänlainen viimeinen mohikaani.

----------


## Dieselman

> Sitäpaitsi, miksi Shimano ei ole tehnyt 1x-GRX:ään vaihdevivutonta vasurikahvaa, kun ei kaikki todellakaan halua mitään dropperia graveliin.



"WITHOUT shifting function for 1 x 11 speed"
https://www.rosebikes.fi/shimano-grx...r-left-2678772

https://bike.shimano.com/content/dam...20CONSUMER.pdf

----------


## huotah

> Sen verran paljon tulee ajettua cantilever-jarrullisella 2012 Cannondale SuperX:llä, että ei nyt pysty sitä myymään.



Apropos, joku muukin ajelee samanlaisella tyytyväisenä. Kaiken järjen (lue: markkinointiosaston) mukaan sen ei pitäisi olla mahdollista. https://cyclingtips.com/2019/09/brea...-still-shreds/

----------


## paaton

> Tänks. Pitää siis tehdä korjaus, että eivät tee OEM-settejä ilman vaihdevipua. Ei nappaa ostaa kolmen tonnin fillaria ja tehdä siihen heti 200 euron kahvapäivitys (+500 euron kiekkopäivitys).



Stenu ostamassa valmista pyörää! Nyt on oikeasti pakko olla hätä.

----------


## TheMiklu

Siellä on taas Planet X:llä Avaruuskanan runkoa 500€ tsipale. Nyt Stenu avaruusaikaan!

----------


## JohannesP

Pystyn samaistumaan Stenun hankaluuteen valita. Ei vaan löydy miellyttävää runkoa sopivassa budjetissa. Erdgeschossin olisi ollut pitkästä aikaa ensimmäinen vaihtoehto mikä vähän jo kuumotteli. 

Ibis Hakka MX näyttää kivalta kuituiseksi.

----------


## ranttis

On mullakin canti-cyclo joskin alurunko. Viimeisiä mitä sai 2016 keväällä tälläisissä reilun tonnin peruspyörissä. Sen jälkeen kaikki ollu aika lailla levareilla.

Mutta sanokaas mitkä ne jarrut pitäis olla että toimii? Nää perusjarrut on aika raskaat painaa (olisko avid bb jotakin jos en väärin muista). Ja toimivat paremmilla kehillä kyllä suht hyvin jopa märällä mutta kevyemmällä voimalla toivoisin jarrutuksen tekeväni.

Avaruuskanan runko vois lähteä tilaukseen jos olis 2x. Free Ranger kun tulee tohon hintaan niin voi olla tiukempaa olla ostamatta.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

> ^^ Se olisi kyllä kelvannut....



Mites Cyclo muuten ratkesi, joku yksittäinen iso tärsky vai hapertunut pikkuhiljaa?

----------


## paaton

Noni, nyt pääsevät mr.ojan jarru gravellkingit huomenna aamusta testiin paradise gravelliin. On sitten virallinen foorumiselitys, mikäli fillari ei kulje  :Hymy: 
Ajetaan tosin epävirallinen paritempo väärään suuntaan samalla reitillä.

----------


## JackOja

> Noni, nyt pääsevät mr.ojan jarru gravellkingit huomenna aamusta testiin paradise gravelliin...



??? Munko? Sullako ne nyt on vaikka lahjoitin olutta vastaan toisaalle.

Fillari on hieno. Noitahan olis Stenullekin jäljellä R-kakkosessa.

----------


## paaton

> ??? Munko? Sullako ne nyt on vaikka lahjoitin olutta vastaan toisaalle.
> 
> Fillari on hieno. Noitahan olis Stenullekin jäljellä R-kakkosessa.



Joo, jouduin koe-eläimeksi. Näitä ei uskalla TMT-käyttöön laittaa ennen rullaustestiä.

----------


## LJL

> ??? Munko? Sullako ne nyt on vaikka lahjoitin olutta vastaan toisaalle.



Nyt on ilmeisesti niin, että lahjansaajan (lahja on kyllä juridisesti vastikkeetonta saantoa että olut vastikkeena tekee siitä enemmänkin kaupan taikka jos oluen arvo oli merkittävästi alempi kuin renkaiden, ns. lahjanluonteisen kaupan) luona on käynyt murtovarkaita.

----------


## plr

> Mullekin tuli sun pyörä ohimennen mieleen  Eräänlainen viimeinen mohikaani.



Ja "vähän" käytetty.  :Leveä hymy:  Näin vanhasta pyörästä ei realistisesti saa enää juuri mitään myydessä eli pyörän käyttöarvo on paljon suurempi kuin jälleenmyyntiarvo. 

Kysyin juuri rose.de:ltä onko heidän uusi Backroad-sorapyöränsä konfiguroitavissa. Kuulemma pian on ja tuosta voisi ehkä saada ajopelin. Ideaalitapauksessa sorapyörä olisi jotakuinkin seuraavilla spekseillä: 2x, täysin sisäiset kaapeli/vaijeri/letkuvedot, kierteellinen keskiö (Italialainen, BSA, T47), ei-ankkuri, aero, mattamusta, matala ajoasento, tilaa noin 50 mm renkaille, tehomittari. Voi olla mekaaninen tai sähkövaihteellinen. Saa olla levyjarrut. Tärkeimpänä kriteerinä pyörän pitää näyttää omaan silmään hyvältä.

----------


## paaton

Jep. Tuo haarukka vähän harmittaa itseänikin, kun taitaa kääntyä ajo enemmän gravellracingiin mitä suuniteltuun matkailuun. Tuo on oikeastikkin aika painava keula.

----------


## Kepsu

Ei millään pahalla, mutta laittakaa uusi topikki pähkäilemään toto yhden miehen pyörää...

----------


## huotah

> ??? Munko? Sullako ne nyt on vaikka lahjoitin olutta vastaan toisaalle.



Lainassa vaan. Tai niin mulle asia esitettiin. Pieni epäilys alkanut hiipiä että näinköhän mä näen noita enää muualla kuin ninerin alla...

----------


## paaton

> Jos voisi valita, niin mä pitäisin vaijerit ja letkut mieluummin ulkopuolella huoltohommien yksinkertaistamiseksi ja yhden mattapintaisen maasturin aikoinaan omistaneena toista mattapyörää ei mulle kiitos, ellei siinä ole joku likaa hylkivä nanopinnoite helpottamassa puhdistamista.



Sisäpuoliset vaijerit helpottavat pyörän puhdistamista ja kun valitsee ninerin, niin ne eivät hankaloita juuri yhtään huoltoa. Täystpitkät kuoret ohjainputkilla. Helppo vaihtaa joko vaijeri, tai koko kuori.

Mattapintaisesta maalista kyllä samaa mieltä. Minusta puhdistaminen ei ole juurikaan vaikeampaa, mutta maalin kesto on kyllä luokattoman huonoa gravellissa. Kova lakka päällä on ainoa oikea vaihtoehto. Täysin idiootti muoti.

----------


## JackOja

> Lainassa vaan. Tai niin mulle asia esitettiin. Pieni epäilys alkanut hiipiä että näinköhän mä näen noita enää muualla kuin ninerin alla...



Kylläpä on pienet piirit! Tunteeko kaikki muut  foorumilaiset paitsi minä toisensa jotenkin? Minä jo kyllä luulin, että tässä on jotain epäilyttävää... rahanpesua tai jotain.

----------


## LJL

> rahanpesua tai jotain



Epäilen enemmänkin selänpesua

----------


## LJL

> Ei millään pahalla, mutta laittakaa uusi topikki pähkäilemään toto yhden miehen pyörää...



Nyt ollaan juuri asian ytimessä. Joko moderaattorihakemus Liitiälle tai turpa kii.

----------


## Teemu H

Pääsiäisenä kuuluu asiaan vaikerrus levyjarruista ja teräsrungoista.

Onhan minullakin maantiepyörässä tietysti vielä vannejarrut. Sydäntä aina riistää, kun sinne Campagnolon hiilikuitupinnan ja jarrupalan väliin menee pienikin hiekanmurunen. Onneksi graveloidessa ei riistä mikään. Tai riistää siinä monikin juttu, viimeksi vuotava tubeless-teippi. Sitä nimittäin korjailin eilen pyhän kolminaisuuden nimissä, eli kolme kertaa. Nyt toivottavasti pitää ja pääsen huomenna lenkille.

Vaijerit on hyvä vetää rungon sisällä. Poissa silmistä, poissa mielestä  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Exploro on pyörähuoneen lattialla atomeina. Se riistää. Täysjoustoprojekti on pahvilaatikossa atomeina. Sekin riistää.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Jos täällä mainittu 1550 gramman paino pitää paikansa, niin mä en oikein usko, että hiilikuiturunkoon mielletyt ominaisuudet realisoituu avaruusrunkojen kanssa ja levareilla siitä tulis luultavasti painavampi kuin mun kokoteräksinen vannejarrupyörä, joten ei mahdu mun arvomaailmaan kyllä se.



Niin no, se tietty tuossa on... Käytännössä puhutaan (halvan) alurungon painosta tuossa tapauksessa. Ei kaikki kevyttä mikä karbonina myydään. Mutta se väritys ja rengastila olis perfect.

----------


## Rosco

Joo kyllä Stenun pyöräspeksaamista mieluummin lukee kuin montaa muuta asiaa täällä. 

Täältä ääni Reillylle  :Vink:

----------


## TERU

Olihan tuo Kepsun kommentti tökkäsy kylkiluiden väliin, mutta älä tuosta enempi välitä. 

Tarvitaan syvällisempää keskustelua kuin ihan pelkistä  massapyöristä, paljonhan noillekin on tilaa täällä. Kepsunkaan ei pidä nolona nurkkaan vetäytyä. 

Rauhaa kaikille muulloinkin kuin pääsiäisenä!

----------


## Kepsu

Sori, mutta ei mitenkään ollut tarkoitus pahoittaa kenenkään mieltä. Poistun myös sorateille, en kuitenkaan sinkuloimaan vaan ihan vaihteden kera. Rauhaa Stenulle ja kaikille muillekin...

----------


## pätkä

Aattelin tässä vaan soitella semmosella asialla, että Santa Cruz Stigmata olisi aika täydellinen kaikkine geometriöineen ja keskiöineen.

----------


## Pancho

> Ei millään pahalla, mutta laittakaa uusi topikki pähkäilemään toto yhden miehen pyörää...



Samaa mieltä. Hylkylistalle vaan ko. kirjoittaja niin langan laatu paranee heti. Iso mies vailla käytöstapoja ja koko homma on menny jo yliyrittämisen puolelle.

----------


## pätkä

Hyvä topicci. Pyöristä tässä puhutaan eikä miehistä.

----------


## JohannesP

Kyllä tähän topikkii mahtuu Pancho sunkin pohdinnat jos ne koskee gravel pyöriä. 

Herkkää mielenpahottamista.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## TERU

> Sori, mutta ei mitenkään ollut tarkoitus pahoittaa kenenkään mieltä. Poistun myös sorateille, en kuitenkaan sinkuloimaan vaan ihan vaihteden kera. Rauhaa Stenulle ja kaikille muillekin...



Hyvä asenne, jatketaan kampienpyöritystä!

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ei millään pahalla, mutta laittakaa uusi topikki pähkäilemään toto yhden miehen pyörää...



Sama. Ei tässä oo mitään kiinnostavaa, että kaikki ehdotukset haukutaan paskaksi ja huonoiksi. Ihan turhaa.

----------


## misopa

Muutama tosi huono kuva yrjiksestä, joka sai vähän päivitystä tälle kaudelle. Täytyy ottaa sitten kesempänä jossain idyllisessä maalaismaisemissa paremmat kuvat  :Hymy: 

Voimansiirrossa palasin 2x11 systeemiin Ultegran  kammilla ja AB:n 46/30t ovaaleilla sekä 11-30t pakalla. Stagesin kampi tuli mittaamaan voimattomuutta. Koska #aeroiseverything, niin tangoksi löytyi Eastonin EC70 Aero 40cm leveänä. Sai ainakin ohjaamossa kaapelit nyt nätisti ja mukavuutta tuli pieni annos lisää. Kokeiluun tulee lisäksi Maxxiksen Velocita AR:t, että olisiko niistä GK 40mm sliksien kukistajaksi. Revoltin paino on nyt 8,11kg (XTR:n polkimilla).

----------


## LJL

^ Mainiota yrjistelyä! Stagesista olen alustavasti kateellinen, Exploroon kun ei mene mitkään Shimppanjan wattikammet  :Irvistys:  Quarq onnistuisi, mutta en ole toistaiseksi innostunut kun haluan Shimanon omat 50/34-limput... Hommasin just Quarqin 1x-kammet maasturiin, saa nähdä innostuuko siitä lisää vai ei. Ajattelin ajaa wattitreenit maasturilla.

----------


## paaton

Kommentteja sitten maxxiksen slikseistä. Menet pakuttamaan ensin jotain junaradan pohjaa muutaman kilometrin ja sen jälkeen vertaat rullausta 10-tempossa gravell kingin slikseihin.

----------


## misopa

Joo, laitetaan. Oma veikkaus, että asfaltilla liki sama mitä GK, mutta soralla parempi. Jos siis osoittautuu suuremmaksi kooltaan, mitä GK. Ainakin Rambler oli muhkumpi ja väittäisin, että myös mukavampi karkeamalla alustalla. Niin kuin kyljet olisivat ohuemmat ja "pehmeämmät", mitä GK:ssä.

----------


## arctic biker

cracked aluminium frame"  :Hymy:  mullon tuossa 30t ajettu halvemman hintaluokan crossari, Poison Opium. 30t ajettu ja vielä ehjänä. Mieluinen pyörä ollut mutta levyjarruun ja carboniin..... Toki  Opium on tallissa ja oottaa lasteni kyläilyä kun kuutta nousevaa jotta pääsee maantielle.

Toki Opiumille ei tavarateline mitenkään outo ole.... Nyt vastaavaa kuormaa saa kärsiä rahtiruunani tai tänään jopa Space Chicken. Ja rahtiruuna on toki Cross Chicken kera levarikeulan  jossa surkea jarru, Avid BB7.

----------


## FreeZ

Gravel-juttuja tullut ajettu nyt keväällä enemmänkin ja alla tuorein gravel-kulkine jolla hoidetaan myös maantiekurvailut. Joskus ajetaan sähköavuilla, toisinaan ilman. Melko kevyt kampe kokonaisuutena, joten kulkee virrattomana todella hyvin! Ajoltaan upea ja tuo uusi Futureshockki tuntuu toimivan mukavasti.

----------


## ranttis

FutureShockia kokeilin pikaiseen viime vuoden puolella. Tykkäsin kovasti kun tärinä on pienoinen ongelma käsilleni. Harmi vaan että Divergen ja Roubaixin geometria on niin pysty ettei sovi lyhytjalkaiselle ollenkaan.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## stenu

Kiitos vaan teille muutamalle tyypille, jolla jostain omituisesta syystä oli tarve mennä henkilökohtaisuuksiin ja arvostella miestä fillareiden sijaan. Multa meni teidän ansiosta into speksata yhtään mitään, joten säästyipä nekin rahat.

Poistelin speksaamiseen liittyvät pohdintani niin pitkälle kuin se oli mahdollista, niin ei mene ketju pilalle teiltä. Aikamoista touhua täällä, mutta jatkakaa rauhassa, olkaa hyvät.

----------


## plr

Minusta on paljon kiinnostavampaa speksata yksittäistä jollekin tietylle ajajalle sopivaa pyörää kuin vain jotakin geneeristä gravel-pyörää. Jokaisessa yksittäisessä pyörässä otetaan huomioon kuskin mieltymykset ja samalla tulee nähtyä eroja pyörissä ja niiden osissa. Toivottavasti stenu ja muut jaksavat speksata niitä ääneen ja tämähän on juuri oikea paikka tuolle keskustelulle!

----------


## Kuntoilija

Just näin. Mukava lukea näiden oman maun mukaisten gravel-pyörien omistajien tarinoita/speksauksia.

----------


## sf12

> FutureShockia kokeilin pikaiseen viime vuoden puolella. Tykkäsin kovasti kun tärinä on pienoinen ongelma käsilleni. Harmi vaan että Divergen ja Roubaixin geometria on niin pysty ettei sovi lyhytjalkaiselle ollenkaan.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Roubaixin runkosettiä saa pro-versiona, joka on matalammalla ajoasennolla.

----------


## pätkä

> Minusta on paljon kiinnostavampaa speksata yksittäistä jollekin tietylle ajajalle sopivaa pyörää kuin vain jotakin geneeristä gravel-pyörää. Jokaisessa yksittäisessä pyörässä otetaan huomioon kuskin mieltymykset ja samalla tulee nähtyä eroja pyörissä ja niiden osissa. Toivottavasti stenu ja muut jaksavat speksata niitä ääneen ja tämähän on juuri oikea paikka tuolle keskustelulle!



Juuri näin. Lisäisin vielä, että kun stenun speksauksissa on vahvasti mukana se tärkein elementti eli fillarointi, niin mukava noita juttua on lukea.

----------


## paaton

Kannata tuollaisista välittää. Kotleburgihan on vanha riidanhaastaja. Kotona kun menee heikosti, niin netissä on helppo kettuilla muille.

Sitä paitsi nuo ruosteiset teräsrungot ja halkeilevat titksut ovat parasta tässä ketjussa. Toisten epäonnelle on vaan kivaa nauraa, vaikka tietysti sekin on vähän ilkeää... No mutta pyöriä kuitenkin, eikä kuskeja. Tosin nauran mä kyllä lenkilläkin kaatuneelle kaverille. höh.

----------


## LJL

> Multa meni teidän ansiosta into speksata yhtään mitään, joten säästyipä nekin rahat.



No älähän nyt, mielensäpahoittaminen on nynnyille! Nyt hyvällä asenteella joku uskomaton ja ennalta-arvaamaton speksaus, mielellään budjettia törkeällä tavalla tunnesyistä ylittäen!! Se jos mikä piristää korona-ajan keskellä riutuvaa harrastajayhteisöä  :Hymy:

----------


## Jami2003

Mihinköhän kannattaisi päivittää sorarouskuttimen Sram Rival 2x10 settiä. Tietysti 1x11 systeemi varmaan pitäisi olla, eikä viitsisi maksaa itseään kipeäksi budjetti pyörän vaihteista. Kona Rove siis on itse pyörä. Vaihdevivut on ihan soivat vielä mutta ei taida olla 11 vaihteisen kanssa yhteensopivat.

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Mihinköhän kannattaisi päivittää sorarouskuttimen Sram Rival 2x10 settiä. Tietysti 1x11 systeemi varmaan pitäisi olla, eikä viitsisi maksaa itseään kipeäksi budjetti pyörän vaihteista. Kona Rove siis on itse pyörä. Vaihdevivut on ihan soivat vielä mutta ei taida olla 11 vaihteisen kanssa yhteensopivat.



Mun Rovellahan kävi tässä uskomaton tuuri kun Ribble kauppasi 11x Forcea satuloineen satkulla. Laitoin siihen Apex vaihtajan, SLX 11-40 pakan ja 48t eturattaan. Onhan se kyllä mukavasti toimiva systeemi. Maastureissakin taitaa kaikissa olla vipu pykälän pari parempi kuin vaihtaja, muistaakseni vaihtajissa on yleensä erona häkki teräs vs alu ja rissat liuku vs kuulat, niin tuossa minusta persaukinen säästää ihan kohtuuvella.

Mutta, vaikka tuohon Roveen oleen mahottoman tyytyväinen, niin kun siinä ei ole yhtään alkuperäistä 2015 osaa, on alkanut mahottomasti persottaan semmonen Cervelo Aspero. Aivan hypnoottisen hyvän näköinen, onko tuolle Exploron lisäksi vaihtoehtoja? Tai Asperosta tiedossa mitään pahaa jos aerohtavaa kevyttä pyörää ainakin 40mm rengastilalla etsii soralle ja kadulle? ..eipä silti Asperon runkosetti maksaa melkein saman kuin koko pyörä, kuten kaikissa muissakin, niin tälle kaudelle ja kaiken koronan keskellä Rovella mennään ainakin tämä kesä.

Edit: Ja joo, parasta mitä forumilla näkee on oman pyörän speksaaminen, se kai se tämän keskustelun perimmäinen tarkoitus onkin ja samalla saa ideoita itselleen.

----------


## Hiski Läpsteri

Off topi: Olin yllättynyt, että nöösin tittelillä kirjoittavan henkilön omatoimisen apumoderoinnin tulos ei ole se että nöösi nakataan pihamaalle analysoimaan, vaan että 3k viestin jäsen poistaa harmissaan hehkutuksiaan topikista.

----------


## paaton

> Off topi: Olin yllättynyt, että nöösin tittelillä kirjoittavan henkilön omatoimisen apumoderoinnin tulos ei ole se että nöösi nakataan pihamaalle analysoimaan, vaan että 3k viestin jäsen poistaa harmissaan hehkutuksiaan topikista.



Onko tämä nöösi juttu joku ala-asteella opittu keino lokeroida muita? Vai onko ehkä pidempään vanhainkodissa eläneet kovempia? Uudet asukit saavat putsata wc-pöntöt ja nuolla kengät puhtaaksi.

----------


## Mohkku

Silloin, kun speksaaminen ja pyörien arviointi pysyy osien vertailussa, ollaan melko tylsällä alueella. Geometria on kuitenkin ehkä tärkein ja samalla myös vaikein osa-alue. Jokainen voi valita saksalaisesta nettikaupasta sopivat komponentit, se ei vaadi kuin riittävän paksua kukkaroa. Mutta että löytää rungon, joka toimii kuten haluaa + muut vaatimukset (riittävän nopea, mauton tai tyylikäs väri tai sopiva materiaali laadukkaasti toteutettuna yms.), sepä ei pelkästään nettishoppailemalla onnistukaan.

Toki gravel-hengen mukaisesti tähtyy myös muistaa herrasmiesmäiset tavat ja hyväksyä sekin, että muut arvostaa erilaisia asioita pyörissä, eikä oma näkemys saa heijastua ylimielisyytenä muita kohtaan.

Jos jonkun mielestä käsitellään liikaa vääriä asioita, siitä vain rohkeasti ottamaan esille sopivia. Täällä ei perinteinen käytösmalli, jossa toisen keskustelun keskeyttäminen on epäkohteliasta, ei päde.

----------


## Mohkku

> Mihinköhän kannattaisi päivittää sorarouskuttimen Sram Rival 2x10 settiä. Tietysti 1x11 systeemi varmaan pitäisi olla, eikä viitsisi maksaa itseään kipeäksi budjetti pyörän vaihteista. Kona Rove siis on itse pyörä. Vaihdevivut on ihan soivat vielä mutta ei taida olla 11 vaihteisen kanssa yhteensopivat.



Itse ajan tyytyväisenä 2x10:llä, joten mitä haluat saavuttaa tuon päivittämisellä?

----------


## Jami2003

> Itse ajan tyytyväisenä 2x10:llä, joten mitä haluat saavuttaa tuon päivittämisellä?



Voimansiirto on orkkis ja alkaa olla osittain lopussa. Etuleipä on 36/46 ja takana 11-32. Tyhmät välitykset suoraan sanottuna omaan käyttöön. Isompaa eturatasta en käytä koskaan, edessä 36 ja takana 11 riittää mun soratouhuissa helposti asfaltillakin. Mutta edessä 36, takana 32 on vähän hapokas jossain jyrkissä polku/metsäautotie ylämäissä. Sitten kun tuolla ravassa ajaa niin yksi mikä sitä kuraa kerää on etuvaihtajan häkki. Ompa aiheuttanut pari kertaa teknisiä haasteita vaikkei ole ollut edes käytössä. Toki pääsyy on se että maasturit on 1x systeemillä mulla ja tykkään.

Eteen 36 ja taakse esim 10-36, 11 lehtisenä vois olla todella hyvä omaan käyttöön. Tosin eilen illalla katselin hintoja ja oli sen verran kallista että taidan putsailla paikat ja jos taakse vaihteisi uuden pakan sekä uudet ketjut. Tietysti jos eteen laittaisi 34/48 esimerkiksi niin saisi samalla takapakalla hieman enemmän aluetta.

----------


## Mohkku

Itselläni on takana 36-12.

----------


## Visqu

Inflite lähti aiemmin tällä viikolla uuteen kotiin, oli kyllä hyvä vekotin eikä painoakaan ollut kuin 7.6kg polkimineen.
Edessä 44t ja takana 11-40t, hyvin toimi. Luovuin 46t-eturattaasta sen jälkeen kun ajoin kehä3 kupeesta Pirttimäkeen ekaa kertaa ns.täysiä  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Kannata tuollaisista välittää. Kotleburgihan on vanha riidanhaastaja. Kotona kun menee heikosti, niin netissä on helppo kettuilla muille.



Minä en taaskaan aloittanut tai puhunut henkilöstä mitään. Sinä taas kerran hyökkäsit heti henkilöön  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kaakku

No voi nyt uuh. Suomalainen ei näemmä mahdu samaan intternettiinkään jos naapuri puhuu muusta kuin siitä mitä itse vähäisillä hoksottimillaan voi ymmärtää. Typerykset voivat siis laittaa silmät kiinni jos ei kiinnosta lukea tai painua takaisin hiekkalaatikolle syömään soraa.

I support Stenu!

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Jotenkin myös koomista vetää herneet nenään, kun itse aloitti nimittelyn nimittämällä kommentin heittäjää Nöösiksi  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Nickname

> Mihinköhän kannattaisi päivittää sorarouskuttimen Sram Rival 2x10 settiä. Tietysti 1x11 systeemi varmaan pitäisi olla, eikä viitsisi maksaa itseään kipeäksi budjetti pyörän vaihteista. Kona Rove siis on itse pyörä. Vaihdevivut on ihan soivat vielä mutta ei taida olla 11 vaihteisen kanssa yhteensopivat.



 Sikäli että kukaan "nöösin" kommenttia kaipaa, mutta jos haluat halvalla päästä niin miksi pitää saada 11v takapakka, eikö 10v riittäisi niin menisi vielä vanhoilla kahvoilla?
 Onko sillä yhdellä lisävaihteella merkitystä, vaikka enhän minä niin tämän hifistelyn päälle ymmärrä kun ajankin 1x5 vaihteistolla tuolla minun "maantie/cyclo/gravel/kaupunki/kauppa-pyörällä"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Voimansiirto on orkkis ja alkaa olla osittain lopussa. Etuleipä on 36/46 ja takana 11-32. Tyhmät välitykset suoraan sanottuna omaan käyttöön. Isompaa eturatasta en käytä koskaan, edessä 36 ja takana 11 riittää mun soratouhuissa helposti asfaltillakin. Mutta edessä 36, takana 32 on vähän hapokas jossain jyrkissä polku/metsäautotie ylämäissä. Sitten kun tuolla ravassa ajaa niin yksi mikä sitä kuraa kerää on etuvaihtajan häkki. Ompa aiheuttanut pari kertaa teknisiä haasteita vaikkei ole ollut edes käytössä. Toki pääsyy on se että maasturit on 1x systeemillä mulla ja tykkään.
> 
> Eteen 36 ja taakse esim 10-36, 11 lehtisenä vois olla todella hyvä omaan käyttöön. Tosin eilen illalla katselin hintoja ja oli sen verran kallista että taidan putsailla paikat ja jos taakse vaihteisi uuden pakan sekä uudet ketjut. Tietysti jos eteen laittaisi 34/48 esimerkiksi niin saisi samalla takapakalla hieman enemmän aluetta.



Entä jos tuunaisi eturattaita, jos sellaisia olisi saatavana -vaikka 44/34, tai vaihtaisi vain pienemmän. Välttämättä ei toimi kunnolla ja vaatii ainakin etuvaihtajan uudelleen asennusta.

Työmatkafillarissa itsellä on 46/34, sora-ajokissa 44/36 ja maantiepyörässä 48/34.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Etuleipä on 36/46 ja takana 11-32. Tyhmät välitykset suoraan sanottuna omaan käyttöön. Isompaa eturatasta en käytä koskaan, edessä 36 .....
> 
> Tietysti jos eteen laittaisi 34/48 esimerkiksi niin saisi samalla takapakalla hieman enemmän aluetta.



Et koskaan käytä isoa eturatasta ja laittaisit vielä isomman? Mikä järki siinä on?

Itsellä edessä 38 ovaali ja takana fiiliksen ja kiekkojen mukaan 11-32 tai 11-36. Kaikkeen on toistaiseksi riittänyt.

----------


## Jami2003

^ no sitäkin olen miettinyt. Toisessa maasturissa 1x10 ja toisessa 1x11 ja kun molemmissa isoin ja pienin ratas saman kokoinen niin mitään käytännön eroa ei huomaa.

Täytyy katella mitä takarattaita löytyy. Maastureiden voimansiirtoja olen ropannut paljon ja maantiellä simpan ultegra on tuttu mutta sramin maantiepuoli on aika outoa. Ei muista ulkoa mikä toimii minkäkin kanssa. Esim takapakka. Toimiiko maastopakka tuon Rivalin vaihtajan kanssa. Ja mihin asti Rivalin häkissä riittää toimintaa, kuinka isoa ratasta voi taakse laittaa...

----------


## Jami2003

> Et koskaan käytä isoa eturatasta ja laittaisit vielä isomman? Mikä järki siinä on?
> 
> Itsellä edessä 38 ovaali ja takana fiiliksen ja kiekkojen mukaan 11-32 tai 11-36. Kaikkeen on toistaiseksi riittänyt.



Ei tietysti mitään  :Hymy: 

Joo kyllä tuollakin takavälityksellä pärjää mikä nyt on. Mutta jos takapakka on ostettava anyway niin vähän voisi säätää. Ja eturattaan purku 1x systeemiksi olisi kosmeettinen kaunistus pois rapaa keräämästä.

----------


## Kuhan

En vaivautuisi/vaivautunut kommentoimaan pyörän speksailusta sellaisen henkilön kanssa, joka vakavissaan kertoo erottavansa kolmen millin korkeuseron keskiön korkeudessa (bottom bracket height) selvästi. Tähän kun yhdistetään vielä ylivertainen käsitys tietystä materiaalista "oikeana". Tuossa kohtaa alkaa jo olla speksausapuna käyttöä Juhan af Grannille yms.

----------


## Aakoo

> Ei tietysti mitään 
> 
> Joo kyllä tuollakin takavälityksellä pärjää mikä nyt on. Mutta jos takapakka on ostettava anyway niin vähän voisi säätää. Ja eturattaan purku 1x systeemiksi olisi kosmeettinen kaunistus pois rapaa keräämästä.



Toimisikohan Sram 1x vaihtajat vanhojen kahvojen kanssa? Ainakin tiedoissa väitetään, että 10/11s yhteensopivat: https://www.bike24.com/p2167767.html. Tuohon vaan sopiva 10s takapakka, eli 11-36 tai 11-42 (Shimano, 30€), eteen NW ratas ja uudet ketjut. Hintaa tulisi ehkä 150€? Sitten jos haluaa uudet kahvat hydraulisilla jarruilla niin alkaa hintaa kertymään.

----------


## velib

> ^ no sitäkin olen miettinyt. Toisessa maasturissa 1x10 ja toisessa 1x11 ja kun molemmissa isoin ja pienin ratas saman kokoinen niin mitään käytännön eroa ei huomaa.
> 
> Täytyy katella mitä takarattaita löytyy. Maastureiden voimansiirtoja olen ropannut paljon ja maantiellä simpan ultegra on tuttu mutta sramin maantiepuoli on aika outoa. Ei muista ulkoa mikä toimii minkäkin kanssa. Esim takapakka. Toimiiko maastopakka tuon Rivalin vaihtajan kanssa. Ja mihin asti Rivalin häkissä riittää toimintaa, kuinka isoa ratasta voi taakse laittaa...



SRAMilla 10-v setissä toimii kaikki ristiin. Rivalin kapasiteetista en osaa sanoa, mutta omasta Rovesta (takavaihtaja X9) hajosi vasen kahva pari vuotta sitten ja ostin tilalle pelkän jarrukahvan. Taakse 11-36 (10v) pakka ja eteen 42. Nyt kun pitää vetää kärryä perässä, voisi eteen vaihtaa varastossa odottavan 38-rattaan jos sillä nuo 10% nousut eivät olisi ihan niin raastavia. Jos kahva ja takavaihtaja toimivat vielä, ei 11 vaihteeseen siirtymällä taida saavuttaa paljoa.

----------


## stenu

> Jotenkin myös koomista vetää herneet nenään, kun itse aloitti nimittelyn nimittämällä kommentin heittäjää Nöösiksi



Fyi: tällä foorumilla tuoreiden tulokkaiden virallinen titteli on "Nöösi". Vertauksen vuoksi itselläsi se on "Aktiivijäsen". Titteli lukee heti siinä nimimerkin alapuolella ja se on riippuvainen kirjoitettujen viestien lukumäärästä. Jotkut ovat saaneet myös enemmän tai vähemmän koomisia erikoistitteleitä. Siihen en ota kantaa, onko "Nöösiksi" tituleeraaminen korrektia vai ei, mutta se vasta on todella koomista, jos joku siitä tittelistään loukkaantuu ja siinä tapauksessa kannattanee kääntyä moderaattoreiden puoleen ja aloittaa keskustelu siitä, että pitäisikö tulokkaille keksiä joku muu titteli.

Noin muuten täällä on nykyään aika koulukiusaamismeno. Jos joku ei taivu mieltymyksineen samaan muottiin enemmistön kanssa, joutuu henkilökohtaisen hyökkäyksen kohteeksi. Eikä se koske nyt ainoastaan tätä keskustelua.

----------


## Shamus

700x43mm Gravelking Exploron takana...


vaihtui 700c kiekot takaisin...

----------


## LJL

Ja kiitos metakeskustelusta kaikille osapuolille, sitten voidaan siirtyä siihen speksaamiseen eli ainakin allekirjoittanutta paljon enemmän kiinnostavaan puheenaiheeseen.

----------


## LJL

> 700x43mm Gravelking Exploron takana...



Vähän hirvittää clearance... Mulla oli tullut Exploroon jo 40mm kumeilla grindaamisesta satulaputkeen ikävä naarmu. Taidan pysytellä suosiolla 38mm kokoluokassa.

----------


## paaton

Ai että kun karkealla sepelillä ajaessa tuonne väliin singataa yläkautta kivi väliin. On ehkä himassa hymy herkässä.

Vanhassa ninerin rungossa on aika jännä tuo clearance. Tila rajoittuu sivuille, mutta satulputken kohdalle jää julmasti rakoa.

----------


## JohannesP

Vähän tiukkaa exploron keulastakin? Ehkä tämä on tarkoituksellista gravel-aerosuunnittelua saada renkaat mahdollisimman lähelle runkoa.

Sinänsä erikoista, että dropatussa chainstay rungossa tekee tiukkaa 700 x 43, mitä onkaan sit todellisuudessa leveys.

----------


## paaton

> Sinänsä erikoista, että dropatussa chainstay rungossa tekee tiukkaa jo 700 x 43, mitä onkaan sit todellisuudessa leveys.



Exploro on lyhyellä perällä. Tuon vuoksi se onkin niin loistava ajaa.

----------


## Jami2003

Eikös tuo kuitenkin aika halpa runko ole niin vaihtaa sitten aina keväällä uuteen  :Hymy: 

Eilen ajelin asfaltti-muta-jää-lumi teitä noilla 700x40 gravelkingeillä ja on se vaan aika hyvä yleisrengas kaikkeen. Niin kauan kun ei ihan peilijää ole alla niin pito noissa vaaleissakin elementeissä kohtuullinen. 

Mitä tulee omaan speksaamiseen niin jos nyt katsoisi jonku kymppi pakan taakse ja purkaa edestä 1x systeemiin jos siltä tuntuu.

----------


## Shamus

Toi on mitattuna 44mm. Sivuilla on hyvin tilaa ja edessäkään ei ongelmaa. Hieman itseäkin ahistaa tuo seattuben clearance joten taitaa vaihtua alle 38mm samanlaiset kumet.
Explöröönhan luvataan mahtuvan 40mm kumi...

----------


## JohannesP

> Exploro on lyhyellä perällä. Tuon vuoksi se onkin niin loistava ajaa.



Totta. Trendi vie pitkiin periin, mutta kyllä tuon ketteryyden ja mäkikiipeemisen huomaa siltikin lyhyen perän hyväksi.

----------


## paaton

> Totta. Trendi vie pitkiin periin, mutta kyllä tuon ketteryyden ja mäkikiipeemisen huomaa siltikin lyhyen perän hyväksi.



Kyllä. Explorossa on 415mm perä, joka on täsmälleen sama, mitä esimerkisi 2019 mallin izalco max discissä. Omassa "lyhyt" peräisessä vanhemmassa ninerissakin on 430mm. Uudemmassa tuo taisi olla vielä 20mm pidempi.

----------


## r.a.i

> Hei mitäs nyt on tapahtunut, kun tämä ketju oli tipahtanut 2. sivulle? Kenties ekaa kertaa sitten vuoden..? Eli siirretääs takas etusivulle... 
> 
> Yksivaihteen puolelta bongattu, DIY-tuunattu Tuntsa:



Tästä postauksesta innostuneena kaivoin vanhan 80-luvun lopun Crescentin ”maasturin” tallin perukoilta. Tarkoitus olis väsätä siitä joku budjetti monstercross/gravel tyyppinen droppitanko. Mitoitus tossa on haastavan pitkä, mutta purkamisen jälkeen mallailin tuohon osia ja 6-7 cm stemmillä saattais onnistua. Setback tolppa on mahdollista vaihtaa vielä 0-tolpaksi. Muutoin kaikki osat löytyy tallusta, mutta Ahead -adapteri pitää hankkia ja sopivan kokoinen eturatas sekä uudet renkaat. Onko suosituksia lähinnä asfaltti/soratielle sopivista 26 tuumasista? Panaraceria taitaa saada myös tuossa koossa?

Tämmönen fillari siis kyseessä:

http://www.cykelhobby.com/crescent92018.html

----------


## Mohkku

Rengaskeskusteluissa otsikon 26 alla olen käynyt kamppailua aiheesta. Edelleen Panaracer on mielestäni kiinnostavin vaihtoehto. Joko koossa 1,95" tai sitten 2,1".
  Adapterin sain muutama vuosi sitten Bikeshopista (Ajopyörä), renkaat löytyy Probikeshopista.

Laitahan heti kommenttia, kun pääset kokeilmaan.

----------


## Mohkku

> Tietysti jos eteen laittaisi 34/48 esimerkiksi niin saisi samalla takapakalla hieman enemmän aluetta.



Palaan tähän vielä. Kuraongelmaan ei ratkaisua ole, mutta alueen laajentamisessa kannattaa ottaa lähtökohdaksi käyttökelpoisen alueen laajuus. Kun itselläni on edessä 36/46 ja takana 12-36, voin käyttää sekä isoa, että pientä ratasta aika hyvin. 46-12 on niin pitkä, että se on tarpeen(?) vain suurimmissa alamäissä asfalttiajossa. Kuitenkin tuon pakan pienempiä rattaita tulee käytettyä, jolloin isolla eturattaalla voi ajaa ketju suorassa. Vastaavasti ykkösvaihde on 36-36 ja se riittää aika kivasti moneen tarpeeseen. Lisäksi 36-46 porrastus on aika jouheva, kun hyppäys ei ole liian suuri. Ainahan tietysti ykkösvaihde voisi olla vieläkin lyhyempi, mutta muuten tuo tarjoaa niin laajan skaalan kuin vain ko. pyörässä on tarpeen. Yritän siis sanoa, että tuolla systeemillä saan käyttööni kattavasti ja jouhevasti eri välityksiä niillä ajonopeuksilla, mitä pääasiassa käytän. 

Pakan 12-36 tekee sen, että porrastus on mahdollisimman tiheä 10-vaihteiseksi. Tietysti ero 11-36:een on pieni, mutta on silti olemassa. Jos ja oletettavasti kun nykyinen takavaihtaja tuon kelpuuttaa, päivitys olisi mahdollisimman edullinen.

----------


## hitlike

40 edessä ja 11-36 on toiminut omassa krossarissa mainiosti maantienlaidasta sorateiden kautta poluille.

----------


## r.a.i

> Rengaskeskusteluissa otsikon 26 alla olen käynyt kamppailua aiheesta. Edelleen Panaracer on mielestäni kiinnostavin vaihtoehto. Joko koossa 1,95" tai sitten 2,1".
>   Adapterin sain muutama vuosi sitten Bikeshopista (Ajopyörä), renkaat löytyy Probikeshopista.
> 
> Laitahan heti kommenttia, kun pääset kokeilmaan.



Joo, kävin se ketjun lukasemassa. Täytyy ihan tällä suosituksella pistää Panaracerit ja adapteri tilaukseen. Tässä on kyllä jännän äärellä, kun satkulla saa uuden fillarin alle! Jotain teknisiä haasteita voi tulla ketjulinjan ym juttujen kanssa.. täytyy laittaa foto kun saan ton valmiiks.

----------


## palikka

^^ Noihin välityksiin liittyen itselläni on ihan 2x9-vaihteisto 46-30 ja takana 11-34. Odottelen 12-27 pakkaa taakse, joten saa nähdä miten käy. Tuolla 11-hampaisella ei ole oikeaa tarvetta ollut koskaan mun vauhdeilla, kun kadenssi ollut parempi 12-hampaisella, jos niinkin lujaa on alamäkeen menty. Kuitenkin jotkin tosi jyrkät mäet on saatettu loppuun mennä ihan 34-hampaisella, joten nyt pitänee jatkossa kai runtata putkelta ne.  Vertailun vuoksi 30 - 27 on sama mitä 40 - 36.

2x10 rivali varmasti hyvä ja järkevä päivityksen olisi siirtyminen mekaanisista hydraulisiin jarruihin ja tosiaan potentiaalia tuossakin kokeilla 1x10.

----------


## Tukkasotka

40 & 42 etulimppu meni 11-28 sekä 11-36 takaleivän kanssa Tampereella ja Uudellamaalla, Keski-Suomessa ja Pohjois-Savossa tekee jo nousut tiukkaa varsinkin 40x28. En silti kaipaa 2x, vaikka sellainenkin löytyy.

----------


## LJL

Tuossa vielä kuva aiemmin mainitusta skraadusta Exploron satulaputkessa, yksi syvä ja muutamia lievempiä.. Mutta 700c/40mm rengastus on vähän siinä ja siinä, lyhyen perän huonoja puolia. Kohdassa on nykyisin rungonsuojateippiä

----------


## stenu

Gravelpyöräbuumi onkin näköjään aiheuttanut melkoisen kysyntäbuumin customteräspajoille ja se näkyy siinä, että runkojen hinnat on nousseet aika rajusti sitten viime kerran. Kyselin muutamasta paikasta, että mitä maksaisi, jos Cyclon valmiilla piirustuksilla tilaisi uuden, täysin identtisen rosterirungon, niin hinnat pyörii vähintään 2500 euron paikkeilla. Jos Cyclo olis pysynyt kasassa, olis se näköjään ollut parempi sijoitus kuin LJL:n Rolex - rungon arvo olis liki kaksinkertaistunut kolmessa ja puolessa vuodessa.  :Hymy: 

Tilausjonot ja toimitusajat on myös aika pitkiä eikä korona tilannetta paranna ainakaan lyhyellä tähtäimellä. Jopa Gunnarilla, jossa on valmiit geot, kaikki putket ja hilut tulee suoraan tehtaan hyllystä ja on yleensä muutaman viikon toimitusajat, vakio-Crosshairs mahtuis just ja just vasta toukokuun loppuun valmistuvaan erään.

Suomesta ei juuri kyselyitä saati tilauksia tule kuulemma, mutta heti jo muista Pohjoismaista kyllä ja Euroopan, Australian, Japanin ja tietenkin USA:n markkinat vetää. Suomessa varmaan vähäinen väkimäärä aiheuttaa sen, että kysyntä on heterogeenistä, mutta silti ei voi olla miettimättä, että mikähän on fillarifoorumin vaikutus. Kiinnostaa myös, että mitenköhän kysynnän käy koronaepidemian jälkeen. Euroopan pajoista monet on noissa Etelä-Euroopan maissa, joissa koronan kanssa pissii pahiten. Tuleekohan tilanteen helpotuttua hirveä ruuhka, kun nyt hommat joissain paikoissa seisoo vai vaikuttaako talouden romahdus niin, että kysyntäkin romahtaa.

----------


## Mohkku

> Tämmönen fillari siis kyseessä:
> 
> http://www.cykelhobby.com/crescent92018.html



Paljonkohan tuo painaa? Made in Japan ja kehutaan huippumalliksi. Itsellä vastaava projekti on vielä suunnitteluasteella, kun sopiva runko ei ole kävellyt vastaan.

----------


## Mohkku

> Kyselin muutamasta paikasta, että mitä maksaisi, jos Cyclon valmiilla piirustuksilla tilaisi uuden, täysin identtisen rosterirungon, niin hinnat pyörii n. 2500 euron molemmin puolin. Jos Cyclo olis pysynyt kasassa, olis se näköjään ollut parempi sijoitus kuin LJL:n Rolex - rungon arvo olis liki kaksinkertaistunut kolmessa ja puolessa vuodessa.



Toisaalta sijoituksen arvolla on merkitystä vasta realisoitaessa ja silloin se ei enää ole custom.

Mutta kun on jossain määrin seurannut teolllisuuden laatuprosesseja, tulee tästä tapauksesta väkisinkin mieleen niiden merkitys. Joskus voi olla vaikea ymmärtää tuotekehityksen speksejä, mutta ehkä niillä on merkitystä. Pienellä pajalla, joka hitsaa sinänsä laadukkaasta materiaalista tehdyt putket pyörän rungoksi, ei ehkä ole vastaavalla tasolla mahdollisuuksia todentaa laatua. Lopputuloksena on se, että runko joko kestää tai sitten ei eli todennus siirtyy suunnittelupöydältä käyttäjälle.

 Tietysti nyt on kyse yksittäistapauksesta, eikä se osoita mitään. Jotenkin silti veikkaan, että esim. Kona tai Trek ovat satsanneet enemmän, kun myöntävät elinikäisen runkotakuun. En nyt yritä verrata muilta osin bulkkituotteen ja customin ominaisuuksia, mutta itselleni laatu tulee muistakin asioista kuin geometriasta yms. asioista. Se ehkä customrungosta haaveilevien kannattaa pitää mielessä.

----------


## stenu

> Tästä postauksesta innostuneena kaivoin vanhan 80-luvun lopun Crescentin ”maasturin” tallin perukoilta. Tarkoitus olis väsätä siitä joku budjetti monstercross/gravel tyyppinen droppitanko...



Minuakin harmittaa nyt, että tuli pari vuotta sitten myytyä meillä monta monta vuotta työmatkapyöränä palvellut ysäri Kona Kilaua pois melkein puoli-ilmaiseksi. Siitä olis saanut väsättyä erinomaisen back-up vaihdegravelin siksi aikaa, kun Cyclo on telakalla. Nyt ei ole edes mitään aihiota, mihin saisi ripustettua vaihteet.

----------


## Mohkku

Onkohan muuten niin, että 1x9 vipuja ei tahdo löytyä käyräsarviseen pyörään?

----------


## stenu

> Toisaalta sijoituksen arvolla on merkitystä vasta realisoitaessa ja silloin se ei enää ole custom.



Toisaalta pitkäaikaissijoituksia ei tehdä lyhyen tähtäimen realisointiarvo mielessä ja silloin lyhyen tähtäimen realisointiarvo on aina pelkkää spekulointia  :Hymy: 

Mutta ihan ilman vitsailua, ei se customius mihinkään realisoitaessa katoa siinä tapauksessa että customoinnin lopputulos on sellainen, mitä kaupasta ei saa. Paremmin vuosien varrella käytettyinä myymistäni rungoista esim. Ionic ja Gunnar on hintansa pitäneet kuin Konat tai Trekit, joita niitäkin olen myymyt useampia.

Laatuasian suhteen olet oikeassa ja pienen tietoisen riskin Cyclon kanssa aikoinaan otinkin. Nyt se realisoituu siinä, että siellä on hommat seis tällä hetkellä ja takuu kusee. Ilman Jackojan aikaisempaa riittävän positiivista kokemusta, tuskin olisin uskaltanut sinne rahojani laittaa. Toisaalta erinomaisen vastineen olen niille rahoille jo saanut, vaikka rungosta ei enää edes toimivaa tulisi.





> Onkohan muuten niin, että 1x9 vipuja ei tahdo löytyä käyräsarviseen pyörään?



Vanhoja ysivipuja löytyy, uusia ei ehkä. Jarrujen vetosuhde pitää ristiinnaittamisissa huomioida myös. Meillä on rouvan fillarissa maantiejarruvetosuhteella olevat Gevenallet 9 spd xt-maastovaihtajan kanssa (vaihteet 2x9 maantiekammet ja -vaihtaja edessä). Gevenallelta on ainakin ennen löytynyt myös vastaava setti mtb-v-jarrujen vetosuhteella. Jos on tarpeeksi vanha mtb-runko ja cantit, niin silloin jarrujen vetosuhteessa ei ole eroa. Edit: Tai mekaaniset levarit, joita saa molemmilla vetosuhteilla.

Tangonpäävaihtajat tai tangon suoraan osaan asennetut peukkuvipuviristykset toimii myös, jos käyttö ei ole niin race-henkistä.

----------


## LJL

Hienoa että M. Kivenlahti-Stensvik ei ole luovuttanut ja speksaus jatkuu!! Vaikuttaisi melkein siltä että nyt olisi hyvän käytetyn paikka? Olisiko sun mahdollisesti pitänyt ostaa se mun Ritchey?  :Leveä hymy:  Viimeisin Saksasta tilaamani uusi pyörä oli lastenfillari ja siinä oli koronaongelmien takia viivästyksiä... Ärsyttävästä-kakkosesta jos löytyisi jotakin, niin siellä toimitukset rullaavat edelleen mallikkaasti. Samoin Bike24:llä on todennäköisesti varastossa mm. Ritcheyn teräsraameja, mutta sieltä juuri tilaamani lastenkypärät ja -vaatteet luvattiin toimittaa vasta parin viikon päästä...

----------


## kaakku

En muista keskusteltiinko tästä jo, mutta eikös siihen löytyisi paikallista korjaajaa, jos Cyclo ei pysty hoitamaan?

----------


## lartsa

Heipähei! Olen tilaamassa tuollaista Planet äksän Free Rangeria ensimmäiseksi hieman virtaviivaisemmaksi pyöräksi xc-maasturini rinnalle. Siellä on -10% tarjous päällä, ja itse en ainakaan samassa hintaluokassa parempia pyörävaihtoehtoja löytänyt.

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOOFR...-1-gravel-bike

Kysymys on perinteinen: kannattaako minun edes harkita tuota L -kokoa, vai suosiolla XL? "Valmistajan" kokotaulukko ehdottaa mielenkiintoisesti kuitenkin L-kokoa, vaikka mutu sanoo että XL. Mittani ovat 190cm/92cm/90kg. Pituutta minulla on aika paljon jaloissa, joten ajoasento tulee väkisinkin olemaan ilmeisen aggressiivinen. 

Ymmärrän, että jokaisella on omat mieltymyksensä itselle sopivan pyörän koon suhteen, mutta arvostan mikäli joku minua kokeneempi antaisi oman mielipiteensä asiasta.

Tässä näitä koko/geotaulukoita:

----------


## palikka

> Onkohan muuten niin, että 1x9 vipuja ei tahdo löytyä käyräsarviseen pyörään?



Tässä ihan oikea vastaus kysymykseen. Löytyy koko groupsetti eli microSHIFT ADVENT. Takavaihtajastakin löytyy clutch.
https://www.bike24.com/p2334762.html...shift%20advent
Näillä on vaan oma vetosuhde ettei voi käyttää muitten valmistajien kesken noita vaihtajia.
Hydraulisilla jarruilla olevaa ei taida kenelläkään olla saatavilla.

----------


## r.a.i

> Paljonkohan tuo painaa? Made in Japan ja kehutaan huippumalliksi. Itsellä vastaava projekti on vielä suunnitteluasteella, kun sopiva runko ei ole kävellyt vastaan.



Toi mun runko oli noitten ohjainlaakerin sovitteiden (100-150g?) kanssa 2,6 kg ja keula tais olla jotain 800 g. Runko on tt 58 ja st 55. Ei tossa rungossa olla kevyintä mahdollista haettu. Keula on kyllä yllättävän kevyt.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Heipähei! Olen tilaamassa tuollaista Planet äksän Free Rangeria ensimmäiseksi hieman virtaviivaisemmaksi pyöräksi xc-maasturini rinnalle. Siellä on -10% tarjous päällä, ja itse en ainakaan samassa hintaluokassa parempia pyörävaihtoehtoja löytänyt.
> 
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOOFR...-1-gravel-bike
> 
> Kysymys on perinteinen: kannattaako minun edes harkita tuota L -kokoa, vai suosiolla XL? "Valmistajan" kokotaulukko ehdottaa mielenkiintoisesti kuitenkin L-kokoa, vaikka mutu sanoo että XL. Mittani ovat 190cm/92cm/90kg. Pituutta minulla on aika paljon jaloissa, joten ajoasento tulee väkisinkin olemaan ilmeisen aggressiivinen. 
> 
> Ymmärrän, että jokaisella on omat mieltymyksensä itselle sopivan pyörän koon suhteen, mutta arvostan mikäli joku minua kokeneempi antaisi oman mielipiteensä asiasta.



Kyllä tuo mielestäni selkeä XL on.

----------


## stenu

> En muista keskusteltiinko tästä jo, mutta eikös siihen löytyisi paikallista korjaajaa, jos Cyclo ei pysty hoitamaan?



Joo kyllä se kuntoon tulee jollain aikataululla. Jonkinnäköisen pikakorjauksen sais varmaan lyhyelläkin aikataululla, mutta sen jälkeen siitä ei ehkä olis enää ns. ykköspyöräksi. Koska sellaisen pyörän speksaaminen, joka miellyttäisi tota enemmän tai edes yhtä paljon, ei tunnu onnistuvan, niin mielellään korjauttaisin kunnolla, mikä tarkoittaa kokonaan tai ainakin osittain uutta maalipintaa myös.

Jos toi olis hajonnut syksyllä, olisin varmaan jaksanut jonkun kuukauden ajella noilla yksivaihteisilla pelkästään, mutta nyt kun gg-kausi alkaa olla kohta parhaimmillaan, täytynee kehittää joku backup-fillari.





> Hienoa että M. Kivenlahti-Stensvik ei ole luovuttanut ja speksaus jatkuu!! Vaikuttaisi melkein siltä että nyt olisi hyvän käytetyn paikka? Olisiko sun mahdollisesti pitänyt ostaa se mun Ritchey?  Viimeisin Saksasta tilaamani uusi pyörä oli lastenfillari ja siinä oli koronaongelmien takia viivästyksiä... Ärsyttävästä-kakkosesta jos löytyisi jotakin, niin siellä toimitukset rullaavat edelleen mallikkaasti. Samoin Bike24:llä on todennäköisesti varastossa mm. Ritcheyn teräsraameja, mutta sieltä juuri tilaamani lastenkypärät ja -vaatteet luvattiin toimittaa vasta parin viikon päästä...



Joo jos olisin omistanut kristallipallon, olisin hyvinkin saattanut poistaa sen sulta. Tosin kun tein eilen varastoinventaariota, huomasin, että ne pikalinkulliset levarikikiekot, mitkä luulin käyttökelpoisiksi, ei ihan ollutkaan sitä. Meidän junnu on dropannut takavanteeseen sellasen dentin, että vanne on pystysuunnassa kiero kahden pinnan välistä. Jos joltain löytyy ylimääräisenä vanhanmallinen, musta, 28-reikäinen Crest, niin ostaisin...

Inventaarion perusteella tällä hetkellä aika helppo valinta olisi Crosscheck-runkosetin tilaaminen. Tai sitten lyödä kaupat lukkoon Mr. Schwinnin kanssa uudesta Crosshairs-rungosta, johon olis Whiskyn kuitukeula jo valmiina ja jota vois käyttää kisakrossarina syksyisin (vannejarruista huolimatta ja cyclocrossista puhuttaessa nimenomaan sitä jopa mun mielestä..  :Leveä hymy: ) mutta sitä joutuisi odottelemaan n. kesäkuun alkuun asti.

Saakelin Cyclo. Olisitpa pysynyt kasassa! Aattelin kyllä sopia Kökan kanssa, että käyn ens viikolla joku päivä ottamassa vähän pitemmät tyypit Breakawayn Topstonesta. Jännityksellä jäämme odottamaan, mihin se johtaa..

Edit: ps. purin Cyclon paljaaksi eilen ja käytin rungon puntarilla. Ylipitkien juomapullotelineen pulttien ja vaihdevaijerin säätöruuvien kera 1,83 kg. Vaihdettava vaihtajankorvakekin ruuveineen painaa joitain kymmeniä grammoja eli pelkkä runko maaleineen olisi 1,7jotain. Koko 54x56 cm.

----------


## LJL

> Mittani ovat 190cm/92cm/90kg. Pituutta minulla on aika paljon jaloissa, joten ajoasento tulee väkisinkin olemaan ilmeisen aggressiivinen.



Onhan siinä jaloilla mittaa, mutta ei mielestäni suhteessa koko pituuteen mitenkään suhteettomasti. Eli kunhan standover ei muodostu liian pieneksi, mitä se ei vaikuttaisi millään rungolla tekevän, niin varmaan mielummin pidempi kuin lyhyempi vaakaputki. Käsien pituus tietty myös vaikuttaa mutta stemmillä voi korjata jos tuntuu huonolta. Jos ei ole aiempaa pyörää, minkä pohjalta hakea osviittaa, koon nettispeksaaminen on yritys ja erehdys -hakuammuntaa (Huom. ei välttämättä liikkeessäkään myydä aina oikeankokoista)

----------


## palikka

> Onhan siinä jaloilla mittaa, mutta ei mielestäni suhteessa koko pituuteen mitenkään suhteettomasti. Eli kunhan standover ei muodostu liian pieneksi, mitä se ei vaikuttaisi millään rungolla tekevän, niin varmaan mielummin pidempi kuin lyhyempi vaakaputki. Käsien pituus tietty myös vaikuttaa mutta stemmillä voi korjata jos tuntuu huonolta. Jos ei ole aiempaa pyörää, minkä pohjalta hakea osviittaa, koon nettispeksaaminen on yritys ja erehdys -hakuammuntaa (Huom. ei välttämättä liikkeessäkään myydä aina oikeankokoista)



Mä en tajua tätä logiikkaa taas yhtään. Itellä pitkäjalkaisena oli pakko saada rungosta kaikki ylimääräinen pituus pois, joten Gravel-pyörässä kahden koon vaiheilta piti pienempi valita. Mitat 183/89. Kädet mulla on sopusuhtaisen pitkät eli suosii myös matalempaa stackia. Netin laskurit tietenkin antaa inseamin mukaan sen miten niillä satulaputki riittää rungossa. Standover on myöskin mukavan "matala" vaikkei se todellisuudessa mitenkään matala ole mutta ainakin verrattuna maasturiini, joka on laskuireiden mukaan valittu ja tilattu. Stemmeillä oon molemmat pyörät joutunut korjaileen. Gravelista lähti 2cm stemmin pituutta ja maasturista 3,5cm..

----------


## LJL

Itse pitäisin suurimpana riskinä, että pienempi runko voi olla liian matala. Kuten sanottu, kokeilemalla se selviää.

----------


## misopa

Tuossa on jo hinta kohdallaan ominaisuuksiin nähden. On mukavuutta, keveyttä, nopeutta (aeroa), sähkövaihteet, monipuolisuutta (kiinnitysmahdollisuudet haarukassa ja perässä), jne.

Kannattaa käydä tsekkaamassa ja ottamassa tyypit, jos koko natsaa.

https://cyclecenter.fi/osasto/pyorat...lt-advanced-0/

(Sieluton massamerkkihän tuo on, mutta kaikki pelaa, eikä kitise ja natise)

----------


## stenu

^ Hmmm...kiitos. Voi olla edestä vähän korkea, mutta varmaan hoidettavissa jotenkin. Tarpeeksi pitkä ainakin, jotta voi laittaa lyhyehkön stemmin ja kerrankin kiekotkin jotain muuta kuin hinnat alkaen malliset.

----------


## LJL

Tuo Giant olisi aika passeli. Puoli kiloa vähemmän kuin mun Exploro Ltd aerokiekoilla...  :Sarkastinen:  Jos kokonaiskustannuksia miettii niin taitaa olla myös aika paljon halvempi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## palikka

Ei noi cyclecenterin sivuilla olevat Eddy Merckx Hagelandit kiinnosta ketään?
https://cyclecenter.fi/osasto/pyorat...ival-hd-kokom/

----------


## Papaija

Tervehdys foorumi. 
Ekaa kunnon fillaria etsimässä ja itelle sopivaksi malliksi on sopii cyclocross / graveli. Täällä onki jo moni ollut samalla asialla niin kurkistelin aiemmilta sivuilta että Vitus Energie (apex) on monella mennyt tilaukseen. Näyttäis olevan nyt wigglessä ja crc:ssä alennuksessakin.

Mitä ootte tykänny? Kiinnostais tosi paljon tilailla kun tolla hinnalla ei Suomesta saa hydraulisilla levyjarruilla ja toi Sram apex on kait ihan toimiva setti. Ja saako Vitukseen kiinni halutessa tarakan? 

Tohon samaan hintaan Suomen markkinoilta osunu silmään Merida cx 100 se ja Cube Nuroad Pro. Molemmista puuttuu hydrauliset jarrut.
https://rtech.fi/cube_nuroad_pro_gra...l?attr1_id=280
https://www.baiks.fi/merida-mission-cx-100-se.html
Satanen lisää niin saisi Ridleyn x-bowin shimanon 105-setillä mutta jälleen mekaanisilla jarruilla.
https://cyclecenter.fi/osasto/pyorat...o-105-vm-2020/


Vähän toi ulkomailta tilaaminen vaan jännittää. En oo ennen mitään käyräsarvista ajanut joten en osaa ollenkaan tulkita mittoja ja ajoasentoja. Ja miten ton hintasen pyörän tullit ja alvit menee? Britit kai on brexitistä huolimatta vielä eu-aluetta? Tullin sivuilta löyty artikkeli polkumyyntitullista joka saattaisi nostaa hintaa ihan Älyttömästi.

https://tulli.fi/artikkeli/-/asset_p...ulla-kalliiksi

Kuumottelenko turhaan?

----------


## palikka

Ei kai täällä oo tulleista kukaan juuri puhunut vielä briteistä tilatessa. Ensi vuonna lienee aiheellista.

"En oo ennen mitään käyräsarvista ajanut"
Suosittelen käymään paikallisessa pyöräliikkeessä kokeilemassa jotakin ja sopivasta otat sitten stack ja reach mitat ylös. Käyräsarvista ajetaan suurin osa ajasta kahvoilta eli hupuilta, joten tuntuma esim. dropeilta ajettaessa ei mielestäni sais paljoa merkitä. Olisi hyvä, että olisi jokin tuntuma ajoasentoon ja rungon kokoon. Tosta vituksen taulukosta en ota mitään selkoo. Pyörävalmistaja jättää koot tekemättä yli 185cm, joka rajaa paljon väestöstä pois. No briteissä on kylläkin miesten keskipituus on 175cm, Suomessa 181cm..

Oisin tuohon hintaluokkaan laittanut tämän vuoden Whitet mutta eipä niitä näy koko XXL:ssä paraikaa ja ne hyvät ennakkotilaajan -15% tarjouksetkin menneet.

----------


## puppy

Hyvä varmaan ensinmäinen pyörä ainakin hakea kivijalasta ja siitä sitten helppo kattoa mitat ja mikä sopii itelle, mitatkin voi olla harhaanjohtavat kun jokaisella oma liikkuvuutensa ja oikeat ulottuvuuden....

----------


## JohannesP

> Suosittelen käymään paikallisessa pyöräliikkeessä kokeilemassa jotakin ja sopivasta otat sitten stack ja reach mitat ylös.



Suosittelisin ymmärtämään myös suomalaisen pienyrittäjän mahdollisen vaikean tilanteen ja toimi, kuten omaisit edes hieman selkärankaa. Jos netistä tilaamassa -> tee itsenäisesti kotiläksyt tai sit maksat siitä paikallisen pyöräliikkeen asiantuntemuksesta. XXL kohdalla ny voi vähän joustaa, mutta härskiä mennä tässä tilanteessa varsinaisiin pyöräliikkeisiin mittailemaan geoo. 

Jos ei ole mitään kokemusta kippurasarvisista niin pienempi riski mennä pieleen, kun menee oikeasti asiantuntevaan liikkeeseen ja myyjän kanssa sovittaa kerrasta oikein koon ja samalla katsoo ajoasennon. Liikenteessä näkee paljon "harrastajia", jotka ajaa aivan väärän kokoisilla pyörillä ja ajoasentokin sen näköinen ettei yli tuntia ajeta mukavasti. 

Kannattaa käydä vaan mahdollisimman monessa liikkeessä katsomassa tarjontaa ja kysellä tarjouksia. XXL:ssä on tarjolla edullisemman pään pyöriä, joissa on ihan hyvät palautusmahdollisuudet. Myyjien taso kuitenkin vaihtelee täysin pyöristä tietämättömistä ihan hyvin perillä oleviin.

----------


## palikka

^ Empäs hoksannut että kirjoittamani sisällön voi käsittää juurikin noin  :No huh!:  Kai mää yritin sanoa, että olisi edes vertailukohtaa johonkin...
Ei todellakaan sitä pienyrittäjää pitäisi tässä vaikeassa tilanteessa käydä kusemassa silmään vaan nimenomaan jos pitävät liikkeensä auki, voi myös se pyörä sopiva löytyä sieltä! 
En ole tuollaista kikkailua edes harrastanut vaan pyöräni ostanut aina Suomesta pienistä pyöräliikkeistä lukuunottamatta Whitejä. Minullahan kävi vielä ensimmäisen käyräsarvisen kanssa siten, että piti lyhyen ajon jälkeen palata vaihtamaan runkokokoa pienempään, joten tämähän se juurikin on vaarana nettitilauksissa, jos ei kokemusta ole.

..niin ja miten hemmetissä ne kotiläksyt tekee, jos ei oo mitään fyysistä tuntumaa kyseisiin pyöriin. Se joko osuu kohdalleen se tilatun pyörän mitoitus tai sitten ei. Ihmiset ovat erilaisia. Veemäistä on myös se, että pyöräliikkeessä myyjiä on niitä, jotka osaavat homman ja niitä, jotka ei.

----------


## Visqu

> Liikenteessä näkee paljon kuskeja, joista paistaa lävitse muutaman satasen säästämisen, kun ajetaan aivan väärän kokoisilla pyörillä ja ajoasentokin sen näköinen ettei yli tuntia ajeta mukavasti.



Suurin osa näistä ihmisistä on hakenu pyöränsä kivijalasta  :Hymy: 

Haaste on löytää oikeasti asiansa osaava myyjä jota kiinnostaa asiakkaan tarpeet eikä viimeisen kappaleen poisto varastoa kuormittamasta.

Onneksi hyviäkin liikkeitä on.

----------


## Mohkku

> Tässä ihan oikea vastaus kysymykseen. Löytyy koko groupsetti eli microSHIFT ADVENT. Takavaihtajastakin löytyy clutch.
> https://www.bike24.com/p2334762.html...shift%20advent
> Näillä on vaan oma vetosuhde ettei voi käyttää muitten valmistajien kesken noita vaihtajia.
> Hydraulisilla jarruilla olevaa ei taida kenelläkään olla saatavilla.



Enpä osannut katsoa osasarjoja, ainoastaan vipuja.

Ajatus on käyttää olemassa olevia osia, joten yhteensopivuutta tarvitaan. Deore 9 osat on olemassa ja mekaaniset jarrut, joko bb5 tai bb7 vapautuu jossain vaiheessa lasten pyöristä. Noita käytän rakentelussa, kun hydraulisten systeemit ei vielä ole hallussa. Sramin vivut menisi kyllä 2/3-systeemilläkin, kun jarruvipu ei turhaan liiku kuten Shimanolla. Silloin Deore ei taida kelvata, mutta sehän on vain kolmen kympin osa.

----------


## Mohkku

Suosittelen myös Papailaa hakemaan pyörän kotimaan markkinoilta. Jokin Vitus on kyllä osiinsa nähden houkutteleva, mutta onkohan sen runko niin laadukas, että rahalle saa vastinetta. Ajettavuus yms. asiat tulee kuitenkin rungosta, sen geometriasta, materiaaleista ja mitoituksesta. Väkisinkin noista Vituksista ja Whiteistä tulee mieleen, että vaikka geometria olisikin helppo kopioida oikeiden pyörävalmistajien valikoimista, vaikeammin todettavissa kohdissa toteutuksen laatu ei yllä samaan. Voi tietysti olla, että ominaisuuksissa ei ole havaittavia puutteita, mutta jos osien perään haikailee, miksi runko ei vastaavalla tavalla kiinnostaisi.

----------


## JohannesP

> Suurin osa näistä ihmisistä on hakenu pyöränsä kivijalasta 
> 
> Haaste on löytää oikeasti asiansa osaava myyjä jota kiinnostaa asiakkaan tarpeet eikä viimeisen kappaleen poisto varastoa kuormittamasta.
> 
> Onneksi hyviäkin liikkeitä on.



Jos yksinkertaisesti haluaa ajatella niin tämäkin on totta. Mikä pakottaa menemään niihin huonoihin liikkeisiin, kun tunnetusti hyviäkin on tarjolla? Eikä tuo ole mikään haaste jos yhtään ymmärtää kuinka erottaa yleisesti huonot ja hyvät toimijat. 

Jätän tämän oman keskustelun tähän, kun ei kuulu tämän topikin sisältöön. Kauppaosiossa taisi olla kivijalka vs nettikauppa topikki jo olemassa...

----------


## palikka

> Suurin osa näistä ihmisistä on hakenu pyöränsä kivijalasta 
> 
> Haaste on löytää oikeasti asiansa osaava myyjä jota kiinnostaa asiakkaan tarpeet eikä viimeisen kappaleen poisto varastoa kuormittamasta.
> 
> Onneksi hyviäkin liikkeitä on.



Muistu mieleen jännä tapaus kun 2015 ostin Spessun Sirruksen työmatkakulkineeksi. Pienellä lisärahalla olisin saanut varaston viimeisen Divergen, jonka koko tuntui sillon väärältä, kun en osannut ajaa sillä mutta typerä asiakas ei sitä ostanut pois kuleksimasta ja ajelisin varmaan sillä vieläkin, koska koko lienee olisi ollut just nappiin. Sirrushan on sittemmin myyty kolmanneksella ostohinnasta.

----------


## Papaija

Hyviä vinkkejä heti kourallinen, kiitokset niistä  tuo kyllä turvallisemman olon hakea fillari kivijalkaliikkeestä nii saa varmasti oikean kokoisen. Pitäisi vain osata päättää mikä eli jos vaan joku osaa vinkata mahd. lähelle tonnin gravelia niin kiitän.

Vielä en osaa hahmottaa esim mikä on hyvä runko tai tiagran ja 105:sen eroa muutakun hinnassa se 200e. Sillä rahalla sais jo hankittua polkimet ja kengät. On tää yks viidakko!

----------


## Visqu

> Jos yksinkertaisesti haluaa ajatella niin tämäkin on totta. Mikä pakottaa menemään niihin huonoihin liikkeisiin, kun tunnetusti hyviäkin on tarjolla? Eikä tuo ole mikään haaste jos yhtään ymmärtää kuinka erottaa yleisesti huonot ja hyvät toimijat. 
> 
> Jätän tämän oman keskustelun tähän, kun ei kuulu tämän topikin sisältöön. Kauppaosiossa taisi olla kivijalka vs nettikauppa topikki jo olemassa...



Oma topikki on joo mutta ylläoleva väite on varmaankin jokin vitsi, sanoi mummo älypuhelinkaupoilla  :Hymy: 

Vailla kokemuspohjaa ensimmäistä maantiepyörää ostaessa harvemmin on sitä oikeaa foorumitietoa hyvistä ja huonoista kaupoista, puhumattakaan kompetenssista arvioida miten nämä erotellaan.

Hyvä että foorumille tulee uutta väkeä kyselemään pyöristä, tietoisuus leviää.

----------


## Mohkku

Tiagran ja 105:n ero ei ole 200 €. Jos kahden pyörän hintaero on tuo, muissakin osissa on eroja. Tärkeimmät on rungon lisäksi kiekot, mutta ne on myös vaikeimmin tunnistettavat. Monesti mahdoton homma, ellei ole esim. tunnetun valmistajan tietyt vanteet ja navat. Yleensä tonnin pyörässä ei ole. 

En muista, mainitsitko missä päin Suomea asut, mutta ellei Turku ole liian kaukana ja jäljellä olevat koot osuu kohdilleen, kannattaa katsoa Ajopyörän valikoimista ainakin Feltin ja Konan mallit ko. hintaluokasta. Tai sitten vastaavat malllit oman kylän kaupasta, jos extremematka Turkuun jo liioittelua.

----------


## Mohkku

Linkki: www.bikeshop.fi

----------


## JohannesP

> Vailla kokemuspohjaa ensimmäistä maantiepyörää ostaessa harvemmin on sitä oikeaa foorumitietoa hyvistä ja huonoista kaupoista, puhumattakaan kompetenssista arvioida miten nämä erotellaan.



Ihan samalla menetelmällä erotellaan kaikki muutkin huonot liikkeet ilman, että tarvitsee tuntea piirejä. Ihan sama onko kyseessä autoliike, kamerakauppa tai parturi niin yleensä netistä saatavilla arvosteluilla ja kommenteilla saa eroteltua jyvät akanoista. Ainakin antaa varoituksen.

----------


## Papaija

> En muista, mainitsitko missä päin Suomea asut, mutta ellei Turku ole liian kaukana ja jäljellä olevat koot osuu kohdilleen, kannattaa katsoa Ajopyörän valikoimista ainakin Feltin ja Konan mallit ko. hintaluokasta. Tai sitten vastaavat malllit oman kylän kaupasta, jos extremematka Turkuun jo liioittelua.



Vantaalla asustelen muttei tuo Turun liike mahdoton ole. Kun täällä ammattilaisten kanssa keskustellaan niin kysytään vielä miten bikeshopin Kona Rove DL tai Felt Broam 60 vertautuu Cycle Centerin Ridley X-bowiin?

----------


## soundwave

Tuli itse hankittua juuri eka gravel - Cannondale Topstone Carbon 105 ja ei voi kuin kehua pyörää. Kingping jousto takana todella toimii. Koeajoin peräkkäin alumiinisen ilman joustoa ja carbonin jouston kanssa ja ero on MERKITTÄVÄ. Iso peukku tälle jos joku pohtii samaa!

----------


## LJL

Koska tuota paskanjauhantaa tulee harrastettua todella runsaasti (terapeuttisen vaikutuksensa vuoksi), laitetaan välillä oikeita [TM] pyöräkuvia topiikan aiheeseen liittyen. Sain takuuseen uuden tolpan ja sen kunniaksi pesin ja puunasin pyörän. Kuvissa lenkille lähdössä. 

Kokoonpanon paino ankkurikiekoilla ja ekstralitkuilla murheelliset 8,6kg. Asiaan on luvassa muutosta noin -400g, jos/kun toiset hiilikiekot alla. Nuo pidän kuitenkin työmatkakäytössä, ihan käyttiskiekot kun vauhtiin pääsee. Pyörällä ajettu per tänään 4010km.









Orkkistolppa kesti about 3500km ja sitten alkoi doa vilorosa. Toivomme että uusi kestää paremmin. Ainakin se on uudempaa mattamallia.

----------


## JohannesP

Jotkin uudet kiekot jo kiikarissa?

----------


## LJL

> Jotkin uudet kiekot jo kiikarissa?



Ei tähän, mutta maasturiin on, arvontalaulu vielä raikaa. Sitten siirrän Exploroon DT Swiss 240s + Aerolitet + Mcarbonin 30mm kuitukehät, 1390g/pari. Säästyy melkein 400g kiekoista, eli se olisi sitten 8,2kg luokassa mikä on itselleni jo varsin riittävä.

----------


## Pedalatleten

> Kysymys on perinteinen: kannattaako minun edes harkita tuota L -kokoa, vai suosiolla XL? "Valmistajan" kokotaulukko ehdottaa mielenkiintoisesti kuitenkin L-kokoa, vaikka mutu sanoo että XL. Mittani ovat 190cm/92cm/90kg. Pituutta minulla on aika paljon jaloissa, joten ajoasento tulee väkisinkin olemaan ilmeisen aggressiivinen. 
> 
> Ymmärrän, että jokaisella on omat mieltymyksensä itselle sopivan pyörän koon suhteen, mutta arvostan mikäli joku minua kokeneempi antaisi oman mielipiteensä asiasta.



Fifty-sixty. Olen 188cm/n. 91-92cm inseam ja pelkästään noita geotaulukoita katsomalla ottaisin itselleni L:n. XL:ssä on 58 cm efektiivinen vaakaputki, joten jos ei ole myös pitkää kättä niin pitää ottaa aika lyhyt stemmi jotta ajoasento ei mene gravel/cross-käyttöön liian pitkäksi (makuasioita tottakai...). XL:ssä on myös mahtava 190 emäputki mikä voi tietysti olla ihan hyväkin asia jos pitää pystymmästä ajoasennosta.

Kokeilemaan siis.

----------


## Rosco

Aijai miten hieno tuo LJL:än pyörä!

----------


## Pedalatleten

> Koska tuota paskanjauhantaa tulee harrastettua todella runsaasti (terapeuttisen vaikutuksensa vuoksi), laitetaan välillä oikeita [TM] pyöräkuvia topiikan aiheeseen liittyen. Sain takuuseen uuden tolpan ja sen kunniaksi pesin ja puunasin pyörän. Kuvissa lenkille lähdössä.



Otin muutama vuosi sitten Colnago + Campagnolo-rokotuksen pyöräkuumetta vastaan mutta noita kuvia katsellessa rokotuksen teho lakkasi yhtäkkiä...

----------


## Visqu

> Koska tuota paskanjauhantaa tulee harrastettua todella runsaasti (terapeuttisen vaikutuksensa vuoksi), laitetaan välillä oikeita [TM] pyöräkuvia topiikan aiheeseen liittyen. Sain takuuseen uuden tolpan ja sen kunniaksi pesin ja puunasin pyörän. Kuvissa lenkille lähdössä. 
> 
> Kokoonpanon paino ankkurikiekoilla ja ekstralitkuilla murheelliset 8,6kg. Asiaan on luvassa muutosta noin -400g, jos/kun toiset hiilikiekot alla. Nuo pidän kuitenkin työmatkakäytössä, ihan käyttiskiekot kun vauhtiin pääsee. Pyörällä ajettu per tänään 4010km.



Sitten jos keventely alkaa kiinnostaa pyörän kiinteisiin osiin, painaa nuo ST-R785 di2 kahvat parina melkein 200g enemmän kuin ST-R9170. Toki hintaakin Dura Ace kahvoilla on mutta kevennys on pysyvä  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

> Otin muutama vuosi sitten Colnago + Campagnolo-rokotuksen pyöräkuumetta vastaan mutta noita kuvia katsellessa rokotuksen teho lakkasi yhtäkkiä...



Juu ei tuo rokotus toimi 3T-virukseen.

----------


## LJL

> Sitten jos keventely alkaa kiinnostaa pyörän kiinteisiin osiin, painaa nuo ST-R785 di2 kahvat parina melkein 200g enemmän kuin ST-R9170. Toki hintaakin Dura Ace kahvoilla on mutta kevennys on pysyvä

----------


## misopa

> laitetaan välillä oikeita [TM] pyöräkuvia topiikan aiheeseen liittyen.



Nätti yrjis! 

Ne on nuo kokomustat pyörät aina vähän siinä ja tuossa ovatko jo vähän tylsän näköisiä. Mutta musta on kuitenkin muodissa aina.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Vantaalla asustelen muttei tuo Turun liike mahdoton ole. Kun täällä ammattilaisten kanssa keskustellaan niin kysytään vielä miten bikeshopin Kona Rove DL tai Felt Broam 60 vertautuu Cycle Centerin Ridley X-bowiin?



En enempää jaksanut kaivella, mutta Rove on mielestäni rennompi ja retkihenkinen. X-bowiin ei saa kovin isoa rengasta ja oletan, että se on hieman kisaisempi. Ridleyn sivut ei toimit, joten geometria jäi katsomatta. Feltti on varmaan jotain noiden väliltä. Aika eri tyyppiset pyörät omaan silmään. Kannattaa käydä testaamassa ja kyselemässä liikkeistä, niin ehkä se oma tarve hahmottuu paremmin. Itse noista tykkään Ridleystä eniten, mutta en haluaisi elää noin pienen renkaan kanssa hiekalla. Taas jos pääasiassa ajaisin maantietä, niin ei olisi ongelmaa.


LJLn 3T on kyllä oikea herkku. Kiiltääkin niin paljon, että silmiin sattuu.

----------


## Kuhan

> Fifty-sixty. Olen 188cm/n. 91-92cm inseam ja pelkästään noita geotaulukoita katsomalla ottaisin itselleni L:n. XL:ssä on 58 cm efektiivinen vaakaputki, joten jos ei ole myös pitkää kättä niin pitää ottaa aika lyhyt stemmi jotta ajoasento ei mene gravel/cross-käyttöön liian pitkäksi (makuasioita tottakai...). XL:ssä on myös mahtava 190 emäputki mikä voi tietysti olla ihan hyväkin asia jos pitää pystymmästä ajoasennosta.
> 
> Kokeilemaan siis.



Ainahan on järkevämpää ottaa hieman liian lyhyt runko kuin liian pitkä. Kannattaa käydä uusimassa rokote, makaronien paskalla ei kauas mennä hyvällä mielellä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Satku tai kaksi pölyisiä sorateitä, niin 3T:n sorasielu tulisi paremmin esiin.

----------


## LJL

Yleisön pyynnöstä paskaisempi kuva viime viikonlopun lenkiltä (tarkoituksellisesti hämyinen)... Pyörää ei oltu muistaakseni pesty ollenkaan sitten joulukuun talvipäivänseisausajon. Pakan kunto ei olisi läpäissyt kvanttifysiikasta paremmin tunnetuksi tullutta OjaBauerin seulaa [TM]

----------


## eakin

Itse kiersin ennen cyclon/gravelin hankintaa kaikki paikalliset liikkeet joissa vähän parempia pyöriä tarjolla (3 liikettä). Kaikissa oli 1 malli jota testata (Orbea Terra H40, Specialized Diverge, White Gx Pro) ja jokaisen liikkeen myyjä kehui että pyörä ja koko juuri hyvä mulle.  Itsellä ei mikään oikein kolahtanut eikä itsellä ensimmäistä kippurasarvista testatessa koeajosta hirveää näkemystä syntynyt, paitsi GX Prossa kahvat oli liian kaukana.  

Päädyin lopulta pitkän nettivertailun perusteella tuon Vitus Energien tilaamaan ja en ole vielä muuta huonoa kuin satulan löytänyt. Tuohon hintaan tuo ei mielestäni ole kovin ylihinnoiteltu vaikka ei tulisi koko runkoa mukaan. Mutta saapahan nyt tuntumaa johonkin pyörään.

Mielelläni olisin paikallista tukenut ja olen tukenutkin aina kun sopiva pyörä löytynyt. Tässä on paljon etuja vs. postimyynti. Nyt on sellainen fiilis että kun seuraavan kippurasarvisen hankinta alkaa kiinnostamaan, niin on jopa helpompaa tukea paikallista kun koeajon jälkeen osaa sanoa tuntuuko pyörä paremmalta kuin nykyinen.

----------


## overlow

Itsekkin kiersin kaikki löytämäni pyöräliikkeet PK seudulta kun tuli aika hankkia ekaa kippurasarvea (eikä muuten oo helppo löytää mitään kattavaa kattausta pk-seudun pyöräliikkeistä googlella). Suurimmassa osassa tarpeilleni kaupattiin joko kisakrossaria taikka sitten laadukasta hybridiä, lopulta mukaan tarttui Pelagon Stavangeri rauhallisen ohjattavuutensa ansiosta. Tosin parivuotta sitten tämä gravelibuumi ei ollutkaan vielä tässävauhdissa, varmasti tänäpäivänä löytyisi tarjontaa vaikka millä varsinkin kun nykyään tietää noin 3x enemmän pyöräliikkeitä kun mitä silloin etsiessä löysi. Pyörästä itsestään täytyy sanoa että täysin ylihintainen osiinsa nähden, varsinkin kuin on lähes kaiken sittemmin syystä tai toisesta vaihtanut pyörään, mutta ainakin tuli paikallista tuettua. 

Nettipalveluitakaan ei kannata pelätä mutta mikäli on ensinmäistä kalliimman luokan pyörää hankkimassa on kyllä ehdottomasti syytä käydä koeajamassa paikallisten liikkeiden pyöriä ja tehdä omaa tutkimus vertailua kokeilemiensa pyörien mitoista ja kulmista ennenkuin painaa sen sokean tilausnapin sinne saksan tai britannian suuntaan. Ja useinmiten mikäli mitta suosituksissa pysyy niin kyllä siihen pyörään tottuu ja sillä pärjää vaikka sokkona hankkiikin.

----------


## Fat Boy

Minä taas vinguin perus bikefitin itselleni ja siinä säätörungossa testailtiin muutama vaihtoehto. Sen jälkeen vielä vähän kokeilua tien päällä ja homma oli taputeltu. Koskaan aiemmin ei ole ollut noin sopivaa pyörää mun liikkumistarpeisiin maaston ulkopuolella. 

Norco työmatkavarustuksessa. Halvan pään pyörä, mutta kovasti tykkään.

----------


## Lovejoy

Onkos täällä kellään kokemuksia tai ajatuksia Krossin teräsrunkoisesta gravelpyörästä :https://www.simsport.com/tuote/kross-esker-4-0-gravel/
Toisena vaihtoehtona mietin Kona Rovea, mutta tuossa häiritsee hieman 650 koon rengastus, johon tuntuu olevan vähemmän tarjontaa. Myös Genesiksellä oli jotain mielenkiintoisia malleja, mutta suomen päässä jälleenmyyntiorganisaatio vaikuttaa melko ohkaiselta, joten menisi tilailemiseksi ja haluan kuitenkin osaltani yrittää tukea paikallisia kivijalkaliikkeitä, onhan tuossa kuitenkin omat etunsa.
Tähän voi toki ehdotella muitakin vaihtoehtoja teräsrungolla, jos menee max 1,5k€ luokkaan. Itse en kovin mahdottomasti ole onnistunut löytämään budjettiin mahtuvia malleja.

----------


## Fat Boy

^tuohon budjettiin meni yläpuolella oleva teräsnorco (Norco search xr Steel) paikallisesta liikkeestä. En tosin tiedä, miten noita on nykyisin tarjolla.

----------


## Lovejoy

Kiitokset, täytyy alkaa tutkimaan Norcon tarjontaa.

----------


## stenu

Grava läks tänään Itä-Helsingin suuntaan tigattavaksi. Ratkeama on osittain saumassa, mutta osittain vaakaputken puolella myös. Voi olla tekovika, mutta voi myös olla, että käyttö on vaan ollut turhan rajua niin ohuelle putkelle. Viikonlopun jälkeen olen ehkä viisaampi.

Tänään oli sopivan Suomi-gravel-tyypillinen ja yksivaihdeoptimoitu keli, joten kävin polkasemassa April Gran Fondon pakkosatasen. Hyvä oli.





(Alemmassa kuvassa kannattaa kiinnittää huomiota erityisesti Sven Nys -tyylisesti dremelöimällä viritettyihin xtr-polkimiin  :Hymy: )

----------


## slow

Aiheestahan ei ole kukaan koskaan ennen maininnut mutta jäsen Stenu tuo taajaan esille kuvia erinomaisen tyylikkäistä polkupyöristä.

----------


## stenu

> En vaivautuisi/vaivautunut kommentoimaan pyörän speksailusta sellaisen henkilön kanssa, joka vakavissaan kertoo erottavansa kolmen millin korkeuseron keskiön korkeudessa (bottom bracket height) selvästi. Tähän kun yhdistetään vielä ylivertainen käsitys tietystä materiaalista "oikeana". Tuossa kohtaa alkaa jo olla speksausapuna käyttöä Juhan af Grannille yms.



Tästä tuli muuten mieleen, että kun sattuneesta syystä olen tässä nyt meilaillut useampien runkopajojen kanssa, niin kaikkein Juhan af Granneimpia on sellaiset runkomaakarit, jotka edellyttävät omia bike fittejään ym. juttuja. Sitä mä vasta ihmettelen, että joku toinen pystyisi tässä vaiheessa kertomaan mulle sen, mihin ja miten ne muutamat millit tai asteenpuolikkaat asemoidaan, jotta pyörän fiilis on mulle täydellinen. Musta ei ainakaan olisi sen sorttiseen granneiluun.

Eilen aamulla kävi jo parikin nykystandardien mukaista kuitupyörää ostoskorissa. Sitten päätin lähteä lenkille. Lenkillä ajatukset pyörivät erilaisissa pyörissä ja hoksasin, että loppujen lopuksi kaikista mitattavissa olevista tai kuvitelluista mahdollisista suorituskyky-, nopeus-, mukavuus- jne. eroista riippumatta kaikkein eniten mulle merkitsee fiilis. Ja sille en voi mitään, että en saa esim. ostoskorissa käyneestä Basso Paltasta minkäänlaisia kiksejä, vaika mulle kaikin puolin hyvä pyörä olisikin krossahtavaksi grainderiksi ja vieläpä made in Italy -rungolla. Enemmän saan kiksejä jopa tästä. En vaan näe itseäni modernin muovipyörän päällä ja luulen, että ei moni muukaan mut oikeasti tuntevakaan. Setämiehelle sopii setämiespyörä (kiitos LJL käsitteen luomisesta  :Hymy: ). Tosin tällai nuorekkaana setämiehenä sen setämiespyöränkin tulisi olla nuorekas setämiespyörä..  :Leveä hymy:  Jos sen vuoksi annan sitten kalustotasoitusta joissain tilanteissa jollekin, niin se ei mua haittaa. Fiiliksen katoaminen haittaa huomattavasti enemmän. Eli eiköhän anneta jatkossa kaikkien fiilistellä juuri sellaisia pyöriä kuin, mistä kukin parhaat fiilikset saa..?

Ps. Tuossa yllä olevassa pyörässä on se keskiö kolme milliä korkeammalla ja kulmat puoli astetta jyrkemmät kuin tuoreemmassa rungossani. Renkaat, kiekot, ohjaustanko ja stemmin pituus ovat identtiset ja kyllä ne vaan erilaisilta ajossa tuntuu. Saat halutessasi tulla kokeilemaan, kunhan Grava on palautettu elävien kirjoihin.

E: pps. Kiitos Slow.

----------


## LJL

> Setämiehelle sopii setämiespyörä (kiitos LJL käsitteen luomisesta )



 :Leveä hymy:  Eipä kestä!

----------


## stenu

Ainiin...päätin myös, että Cyclo tulee kuntoon tavalla tai toisella. Jos nykyisen vaakaputken korjaaminen ei onnistu, vaihdatan vaikka koko putken. Tarvittaessa jossain ulkomailla, jos Suomesta ei löydy tekijää ja makso, mitä makso. Se on niin hyvä ja hienosti tehty runko, että ei siitä kannata luopua tapahtuipa muiden suunnitelmien suhteen mitä hyvänsä.

Oli muuten kiva purkaa osia irti rosterirungosta. Keskiötä en ollut avannut kolmeen ja puoleen vuoteen ja ei ollut tippaakaan ruostetta sielläkään. Vähän epäilytti, kun eihän noi fillarirosterit mitään haponkestäviä teräksiä kuitenkaan ole ja käyttö on ollut aika säälimätöntä. Gunnarin keskiömuhvi on "vähän" toisennäköinen..

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Voi tsiisus taas.

----------


## SvaR

En omista gravelia eikä ole nyt kyllä ole suunnitellutkaan...ehkä. Mutta silti luen tätä ja mielenkiinnolla seuraan esim. tuota stenun ongelmaa ja speksaamista. On aiheita ja kirjoittajia jotka ohitan suosiolla. Mutta jostain syystä nämä erikoisemmat ja yleensä pienempien pajojen fillarit sykähdyttää eniten ja kaikkihan lähtee rungosta. Se ensin ja sitten muu.

----------


## Adrift

Nuo stenun speksailut on kyllä ehdottomasti mielenkiintoista luettavaa, etenkin kun on pientä pyöräkuumetta itelläkin eikä oikein tiedä haluaisiko jonkun klassisemman teräsvehkeen vai modernimman muovipyörän. Tai ehkä haluais molemmat  :No huh!:  Tuo korissa käynyt Basso Palta olis kyllä mielenkiintoinen peli. Ehkä hieman budjetimpi ratkaisu olisi Orbea Terra ja överinä 3T. Taidan itse kuitenkin toistaiseksi koittaa hillitä kuumetauteja ja ajaa epämuodikkaasti "maastossa" vanhalla Colnagon World Cupilla ja maantiellä Feltin Ar:llä. Tai Colnagolla ajaisin, jos se ei olis jumissa Jyväskylässä ja Feltillä, jos talvi ei olisi saapunut huhtikuussa. Tosin nythän Uudenmaan sulku on purettu ja Colnagon pääsis hakemaankin, jos jaksais sitä varten ajella edes takaisin.

----------


## Flaudemar

Täältä peukku stenun kirjoituksille. Mukavaa ja mielenkiintoista luettavaa. Joskus laitoit reitin sun vakkari gg-lenkistä Luukin ja Oittaan kautta ja kävin sitä viime kesänä useamman kerran ajamassa. Erinomainen reitti joten kiitokset siitä ja zemppiä speksailuun ja hyviä ajeluita.

----------


## Dieselman

Nyt muutaman lenkin perusteella käynyt melko selväksi että maatiepoljin ei ole oikea valinta Graveliin. SPD-SL Ultegrat ei salli juurikaan jalkautumista märällä soratiellä vaan lukittuminen on melkoista taistelua useimmiten.

Onko mtb-polkimissa jotain tiettyä joka olisi ylitse muiden Gravel-maailmassa?

----------


## JackOja

> Onko mtb-polkimissa jotain tiettyä joka olisi ylitse muiden Gravel-maailmassa?



On, Crank Brothersin Eggbeater. Toimii ympäri vuoden, mudassa ja hiekassa, lumessa ja loskassa. Sodassa ja rauhassa. Fakta.

----------


## pkuitune

Tässä ketjua lukiessa alkoi kiinnostaa, että miltäs tuo stenun gravelivehje on ehjänä mahtanut näyttää. Näin kuvia vain antautuneesta rungosta, mutta raivokkaasta etsinnästä huolimatta en koko pyörää käsittävää kuvaa löytänyt. Ehdin jo tykästyä stenun Steamrolleriin, ja meinasinkin jo ostohousupärinöissäni pistää välittömästi Fairlight Straelin saapumisen jälkeen Steamroller-rungon ostoslistalle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Plus

^^^ Shimano PD-ES600, eli maantiepoljin maastokengille on hyvä valinta jos meinaa MTB-kenkiä käyttää. Vanhempi malli tuosta on PD-A600.

----------


## yksinteoin

Kyllä se tuo Shimanon perus MT520/540 taitaa olla. Ehkä pahimmissa krossikisoissa voi tulla mudan kanssa ongelmia (ei tosin kokemuksia vaihtoehdoistakaan näihin tilanteisiin), mutta GG-hommiin aivan täydelliset.

----------


## Mohkku

> Mutta jostain syystä nämä erikoisemmat ja yleensä pienempien pajojen fillarit sykähdyttää eniten ja kaikkihan lähtee rungosta. Se ensin ja sitten muu.



Tuo onkin kiinnostava ilmiö. Onko pienen pajan runko parempi kuin (kenties isommalla tuotekehitysbudjetilla tehty) massatuote vai tuleeko sykähdyttävä tunne siitä, että se on pienen pajan tekele ja siten erilainen kuin muilla. Vai onko massoille suunnattu tuote kompromissi ja omat tarpeet poikkeaa tuosta jollain tavalla, jolloin jokin pieni paja onnistuu vastaamaan juuri minun tarpeisiini.

----------


## Visqu

> ^^^ Shimano PD-ES600, eli maantiepoljin maastokengille on hyvä valinta jos meinaa MTB-kenkiä käyttää. Vanhempi malli tuosta on PD-A600.



Komppaan, hyvä ja vakaa poljin, tarjoaa paremmin tukea mitä aiemmat Look X-Track Race Carbonit.
Tämän sanottua, mulla on mielenkiinnosta tilauksessa Time Cyclo 10 mutta saas nähdä milloin niitä saa.

----------


## JohannesP

> Komppaan, hyvä ja vakaa poljin, tarjoaa paremmin tukea mitä aiemmat Look X-Track Race Carbonit.
> Tämän sanottua, mulla on mielenkiinnosta tilauksessa Time Cyclo 10 mutta saas nähdä milloin niitä saa.



Itselläni ollut päälle pari viikkoa toinen Timen tuote tilauksessa ja myyjäliike arvioi saavansa huhtikuun lopussa. Saattaa olla turhan positiivinen veikkaus, kun koko toiminta kuitenkin pysähdyksissä Timen suunnalla.  

Jos vielä joskus saat nuo niin mielellään kuulisi kokemuksia noista.

----------


## Visqu

> Itselläni ollut päälle pari viikkoa toinen Timen tuote tilauksessa ja myyjäliike arvioi saavansa huhtikuun lopussa. Saattaa olla turhan positiivinen veikkaus, kun koko toiminta kuitenkin pysähdyksissä Timen suunnalla.  
> 
> Jos vielä joskus saat nuo niin mielellään kuulisi kokemuksia noista.



En pidätä hengitystäni näiden saamisen kanssa  :Leveä hymy: 
Tilasin kun oli product launch, eli joskus syyskuussa, säännöllisin väliajoin työntävät varsinaista releasea eteenpäin.

Voin raportoida jos/kun polkimet vihdoin saapuvat.

----------


## LJL

> On, Crank Brothersin Eggbeater. Toimii ympäri vuoden, mudassa ja hiekassa, lumessa ja loskassa. Sodassa ja rauhassa. Fakta.



ÄnkyräVeljien Munanhakkaajilla menty 10 vuotta tyytyväisenä sekä maastossa että sekalaisessa grävellyksessä. Parasta on kiinnittymisen lisäksi huolletavuus, eli ruuttaa vassua polkimen päästä sisään ja pasva lentää akselin puolelta, ja taas mennään monta tonnia.

----------


## stenu

> Tässä ketjua lukiessa alkoi kiinnostaa, että miltäs tuo stenun gravelivehje on ehjänä mahtanut näyttää. Näin kuvia vain antautuneesta rungosta, mutta raivokkaasta etsinnästä huolimatta en koko pyörää käsittävää kuvaa löytänyt. Ehdin jo tykästyä stenun Steamrolleriin, ja meinasinkin jo ostohousupärinöissäni pistää välittömästi Fairlight Straelin saapumisen jälkeen Steamroller-rungon ostoslistalle.



Siitä on ollut sen verran kuvia täällä silloin aikoinaan, että en ole vähään aikaan viitsinyt spämmätä. Sorasetupissa originaalilla Columbus SL -keulalla ja CX-setupissa viime syksyksi hankkimallani Whiskyn kuitukeulalla, jolle ei tosin tullut käyttöä, koska ajoin kaikki krossit, mitä ehdin ajamaan, tolla sinkula-Gunnarilla.

Steamrollerille peukkua. Fixed gear gravel grinding is the future  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

Pedaaleista melko kattavasti, lyhyesti ja ytimekkäästi esim. tuolla. Jos et kaipaa säädettävää irrotusjäykkyyttä, niin mudan suhteen CB:t on parhaat. Kengästä riippuen poljintuntuma voi olla kökömpi ja ainakin ennen olivat lyhytikäisempiä tai ainakin säännöllisempää huoltoa kaipaavampia kuin Shimanot. Ainakin siinä tapauksessa, että ajat myös cyclocrossia, nyky-XTR:lle kannattaa tehdä Nysit eli dremelöidä se poljinpinta-alaa lisäävä olake ulkoreunasta pienemmäksi tai pois. Helpottaa mudassa uitetun kengän kiinnittymistä.

----------


## SvaR

> Tuo onkin kiinnostava ilmiö. Onko pienen pajan runko parempi kuin (kenties isommalla tuotekehitysbudjetilla tehty) massatuote vai tuleeko sykähdyttävä tunne siitä, että se on pienen pajan tekele ja siten erilainen kuin muilla. Vai onko pienen pajan tuote massoille suunnattu tuote kompromissi ja omat tarpeet poikkeaa tuosta jollain tavalla, jolloin jokin pieni paja onnistuu vastaamaan juuri minun tarpeisiini.



Ei välttämättä parempi. Itselle vaan merkkaa käsityö paljon ja sen takia nuo isot ei minua hirveästi sykähdytä. 
Tämän takia esim. tuo Orange valikoitui aikoinaan itselle ja siihen vielä riitti oma varallisuuskin.
Tässäkin on ikä tehnyt itsellä tekojaan, joskus jopa harkitsin esim. Canyonia, mutta anteeksi että nyt en voisi oikeastaan edes harkita sitä. Mutta itsellä tuo varallisuus aiheuttaa sen, että todellakin joudun joustamaan valinnoissa...titaaniakin haluaisin mutta mutta.
Ja se mikä yleensä näissä pienemmissä plussaa niin heidän kanssaan voi helpommin customoida joko jopa pelkkää runkoa tai sitten vaan osia jos tulee kokonaisena.

----------


## stenu

> Tuo onkin kiinnostava ilmiö. Onko pienen pajan runko parempi kuin (kenties isommalla tuotekehitysbudjetilla tehty) massatuote vai tuleeko sykähdyttävä tunne siitä, että se on pienen pajan tekele ja siten erilainen kuin muilla. Vai onko massoille suunnattu tuote kompromissi ja omat tarpeet poikkeaa tuosta jollain tavalla, jolloin jokin pieni paja onnistuu vastaamaan juuri minun tarpeisiini.



Sartre sanoi: "We are our choices". Mä luulisin, että fillarivalintoihin heijastuu erot ihmisten kulutusvalinnoissa muutenkin. Pienyrittäjyys vs. suuryritykset, eettisyys, ekologisuus, taloudellisuus, yksilöllisyys jne. Harrastuksiin liittyvien kulutusvalintojen ei välttämättä tarvitse olla edes rationaalisia. (Jos nyt oikeasti rationaalisiin valintoihin kukaan ylipäätänsä edes kykenee..)

Toki ihan käytännön eroja on myös, kuten esimerkiksi se, että tehdastuotetut Eurooppaan myytäväksi tarkoitetut fillarit tehdään EU-standardien mukaiseksi. Käytännössä se tarkoittaa pyörää ja runkoa, joka on tehty kestämään varusteineen 130-kiloinen kuski. Jos kuski sitten sattuukin olemaan kevyempi, voi olla, että vähän sirommat ratkaisut toimisivat paremmin tai jos kuski sattuu olemaan painavampi, niin EU-standardien mukainen ei välttämättä ole riittävän kestävä. Joskus voi käydä myös niin, että käyttö onkin customina tilattua rajumpaa ja käy niin kuin mulle..  :Hymy:

----------


## macci

Aerogrävel on rationaalista. Suosittelen! GK sliksi 40mm sopii erinomaisesti tähän käyttöön. Täytyy tässä joku päivä kokeilla myös paljonko tuollainen setuppi häviää asfaltilla oikeammalle tempopyörälle.

----------


## kaakku

Planetx/On-One on muuten tuonut myyntiin Titus Goldrushin. 

Tässä esim. Force1-palikoilla https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBTIGR...um-gravel-bike

(en muistanu oliko tää jo täällä)

----------


## KotooTöihin

Landella ei edes tarvitse hankkia mitään erikoista. Perus kona rove  nrb on jo jotain sellaista, mitä ei vastaan tule. Saati sitten sonder transmitter. Naapurikylässä on kyllä yks commencal meta. Värien perusteella joku muistaakseni 2015 malli.

----------


## Dieselman

Shimanon PD-ES600 polkimet lähti lopulta tilaukseen varsin tyydyttävään 52e hintaan bike-discountista. Tuohon vielä kaveriksi Shimanon SH-RT5 kengät kun halvalla sai, 52e nämäkin. RX8 gravelkengät houkuttelee myös vahvasti..

Eggbeatereiden pieni kosketuspinta kenkään ja vaivalla/elintasolla hankittu ylivoima ei tuntunut hyvältä yhdistelmältä.

----------


## paaton

> Shimanon PD-ES600 polkimet lähti lopulta tilaukseen varsin tyydyttävään 52e hintaan bike-discountista. Tuohon vielä kaveriksi Shimanon SH-RT5 kengät kun halvalla sai, 52e nämäkin. RX8 gravelkengät houkuttelee myös vahvasti..
> 
> Eggbeatereiden pieni kosketuspinta kenkään ja vaivalla/elintasolla hankittu ylivoima ei tuntunut hyvältä yhdistelmältä.



Ihan oikea päätelmä. Jos haluaa ajaa halvoilla, tai joustavapohjaisilla kengillä kävelyn vuoksi, niin kannattaa hankkia isommat polkimet.
Jäykällä kuitupohjalla ei polkimen koolla ole niin väliä.

----------


## roudastarospuuttoon

Ensimmäinen gravel grinderi hakusessa ja jostain syystä tuo titaani nyt kiinnostaa. 

Pikaisella tutustumisella tarjontaa on ihan kivasti mutta jostain syystä olen päätynyt lukemaan arvosteluja Ribblestä, Planet X Tempestistä ja nyt viimeisimpänä tuo Titus Goldrush. Onko muita hyviä vaihtoehtoja joissa hinnat ei lähde aivan laukalle?
Samalla olen koittanut myös pohtia mikä tekee Ribblestä kalliimman kuin Planet X tarjoama?

----------


## drop

> Sartre sanoi: "We are our choices". Mä luulisin, että fillarivalintoihin heijastuu erot ihmisten kulutusvalinnoissa muutenkin. Pienyrittäjyys vs. suuryritykset, eettisyys, ekologisuus, taloudellisuus, yksilöllisyys jne. Harrastuksiin liittyvien kulutusvalintojen ei välttämättä tarvitse olla edes rationaalisia. (Jos nyt oikeasti rationaalisiin valintoihin kukaan ylipäätänsä edes kykenee..)
> 
> Toki ihan käytännön eroja on myös, kuten esimerkiksi se, että tehdastuotetut Eurooppaan myytäväksi tarkoitetut fillarit tehdään EU-standardien mukaiseksi. Käytännössä se tarkoittaa pyörää ja runkoa, joka on tehty kestämään varusteineen 130-kiloinen kuski. Jos kuski sitten sattuukin olemaan kevyempi, voi olla, että vähän sirommat ratkaisut toimisivat paremmin tai jos kuski sattuu olemaan painavampi, niin EU-standardien mukainen ei välttämättä ole riittävän kestävä. Joskus voi käydä myös niin, että käyttö onkin customina tilattua rajumpaa ja käy niin kuin mulle..



Mä edellisen ”ameriikassa käsin pienessä high endpajassa” tehdyn maastopyörän kanssa kyllä monesti mietin, että seuraava pyörä vois olla taiwanissa robotin hitsaama (kun kuukausien odottelulla yksi toisen perään takapäät eri tavoin vinossa, ja tämä rungossa joka lähetettiin korvaukseksi kun ostetussa ohjainkulma useita asteita jyrkempi kuin spekseissä).

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Lenkillä ajatukset pyörivät erilaisissa pyörissä ja hoksasin, että loppujen lopuksi kaikista mitattavissa olevista tai kuvitelluista mahdollisista suorituskyky-, nopeus-, mukavuus- jne. eroista riippumatta kaikkein eniten mulle merkitsee fiilis.



Olen samaa mieltä. Kyllä pyörän pitää hyvältä tuntua. Joku siinä on että toiset merkit vaan tuntuu paremmilta kuin toiset. Minulla kyse ei ole brändin koosta. Joku lapsuusmuisto yms saattaa vaikuttaa siellä taustalla.   :Hymy: 

Ja mukavampi näitä Stenun henkilökohtaisia tekstejä on lukea, kuin pelkkiä speksilistauksia eri pyörämalleista.

----------


## Mohkku

> Ensimmäinen gravel grinderi hakusessa ja jostain syystä tuo titaani nyt kiinnostaa. 
> 
> Pikaisella tutustumisella tarjontaa on ihan kivasti mutta jostain syystä olen päätynyt lukemaan arvosteluja Ribblestä, Planet X Tempestistä ja nyt viimeisimpänä tuo Titus Goldrush. Onko muita hyviä vaihtoehtoja joissa hinnat ei lähde aivan laukalle?
> Samalla olen koittanut myös pohtia mikä tekee Ribblestä kalliimman kuin Planet X tarjoama?



Itse en vielä ole päässyt tasolle, jossa materiaalin nimellä olisi itseisarvoa. Nimellä siksi, että ei ole materiaalia alumiini, teräs tai titaani. On noista erilaisia versioita (esim. alumiinilaatuja on lukuisia) ja toteutuksia (esim. putkien muotoilu, liitokset ja putkien mitoitus, joka varmaan riippuu jossain määrin myös geometriasta). Ei välttämättä ole ihan metsässä oleva ajatus, että kallis alumiini- tai teräsrunko voi olla parempi kuin halpa titaanirunko.

Siksi olisikin kiinnostava kehittää työkalu, jolla eri runkojen toteutuksia voisi arvioida. Mutta tietysti jos titaani tuo oikean fiiliksen, silloin tällaista on turha pohtia.

----------


## metusala

> Shimanon PD-ES600 polkimet lähti lopulta tilaukseen varsin tyydyttävään 52e hintaan bike-discountista...



Laitoin myös graveliin PD-ES600 polkimet mutta vaihdoin ne koska laakerit oli vielä parinsadan kilometrin jälkeen niin jäykät, että raskaampi takapuoli ei pyörinyt itsestään alapuolelle joten kenkää ei saanut enimmäkseen muteen polkimeen kiinni kun ensiks katsomalla alas kun nöösi ja työntämällä varpaalla poljin oikein päin jos oli tarvis. Aika yllättävä ja ärsyttävä ominaisuus. Vaihtoin ES600 polkimet kaupunkipyörään ja nyt on ajettu niillä yhteenä kai 700-800 km. Laakerit on pikkuhiljaa löystynyt niin että jos on lämpimämpi sää niin takapuoli jo pyörii vastahakoisesti alas.

----------


## stenu

> Olen samaa mieltä. Kyllä pyörän pitää hyvältä tuntua. Joku siinä on että toiset merkit vaan tuntuu paremmilta kuin toiset. Minulla kyse ei ole brändin koosta. Joku lapsuusmuisto yms saattaa vaikuttaa siellä taustalla.



Mun mielestä isojen brändien suhteen brändillä ei enää ole juurikaan ole merkitystä, koska niiden väliset rajat on niin hämäriä. Samat sijoitusyhtiöt omistaa useita brändejä. Samat tehtaat tekee rungot. Joillain on omat muotit, monilla ei. Jotkut maalaa omat runkonsa, useimmat ei. Kaikki käyttää samoja osia joko toiselta tai sitten siltä toiselta merkiltä. Osa kokoaa pyöränsä itse, mutta useimmiten sekin on ulkoistettu. Brändi on lopulta enää myynti- ja markkinointiosasto, mutta tuotteet ja markkinointikin on niin heterogeenisiä, että oikeastaan nekin voisi yhdistää.

Giant on maailman suurin runkovalmistaja. Ne tekee runkoja ainakin Trekille, Scottille, Spessulle ja Colnagolle. Luultavasti monille muillekin Lopuille rungot tulee Meridalta tai Taiwanin ja Kiinan pienemmiltä no-name-tehtailta. All City, Salsa ja Surly on kaikki samaa firmaa. Samoin Bianchi ja Crescent. Jne jne..

Jos polkupyörän merkki määritellään sen rungon valmistajan mukaan, maailman viimeiset oikeat, isot pyörämerkit on Giant ja Merida. Sitten on niitä teollisessa mittakaavassa pieniä, ja 90- ja osittain vielä 2000-luvullakin vähemmässä arvossa pidettyjä merkkejä, kuten Kona ja Marin, joilla ei ole koskaan omaa tuotantoa edes ollut. Niiden brändien arvostus suhteessa muihin on hyötynyt siitä, että lähes kaikki siihen maailmanaikaan "oikeina" pyörämerkkeinä pidetyt merkit ovat lopettaneet oman runkovalmistuksensa.

En yhtään ihmettele, että nykyään pyörän "hyvyyden" tai "huonouden" määrittelee se, millainen osasarja siihen on ripustettu ja mikä on pyörän hinta suhteessa siihen ripustettuun osasarjaan. Enkä sitä, että ei niissä ole ihan hirveästi muuta keskusteltavaa kuin se osasarja ja se hinta.

Lapsuus- ja nuoruusmuistoja en silti vähättele eikä bisneksen realiteetit vähennä niiden arvoa yhtään. Kyllä mäkin muistelen lämmöllä Trekin ZR9000- ja Cannarin Optimo-runkoja.

Ja ennenkuin joku taas vetää herneen nenään, niin vähän karrikoiden osa yllä olevasta, mutta leikissä puoli totuutta..  :Hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

Rungon valmistaja ei kuitenkaan määrittele laatua. Sen tekee työn tilaaja. Sama tehdas voi tehdä toiselle tiukemmilla kriteereillä valmistettuja runkoja kuin toiselle. Samoin saman merkin eri mallisarjojen runkojen toleranssit yms. asiat voi olla erilaisia. Olisihan epäuskottavaa, että tonnin perusmallin rungon valmistusspeksit olisi samat kuin 5000 euron huippumallin rungossa, vaikka tulisikin samalta tehtaalta.

Jossain oli juttu siitä, miten runkojen ilmoitetut geometriatiedot piti paikkaansa. Sen mukaan erot oli yllättävän suuria. Se voi selittää sitä, miksi kaksi näennäisesti lähes samanlaista pyörää voi tuntua erilaisilta.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Lapsuus- ja nuoruusmuistoja en silti vähättele eikä bisneksen realiteetit vähennä niiden arvoa yhtään. Kyllä mäkin muistelen lämmöllä Trekin ZR9000- ja Cannarin Optimo-runkoja.



Henkilökohtaisesti kun tykkään Skotlantilaisesta ja Japanilaisesta meningistä. Niin ei yllätys että Shimano on suosikki osavalmistaja ja kellona on Seiko. Ja brittien fillarikulttuuri on kaikinpuolin lähellä sydäntä, varsinkin saksaan verrattuna.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Rungon valmistaja ei kuitenkaan määrittele laatua. Sen tekee työn tilaaja. Sama tehdas voi tehdä toiselle tiukemmilla kriteereillä valmistettuja runkoja kuin toiselle. Samoin saman merkin eri mallisarjojen runkojen toleranssit yms. asiat voi olla erilaisia. Olisihan epäuskottavaa, että tonnin perusmallin rungon valmistusspeksit olisi samat kuin 5000 euron huippumallin rungossa, vaikka tulisikin samalta tehtaalta.



On tietenkin. Kaikki maailman alurungot on samanlaisia, jos ne ei tule hipsteriuskottavalta autotallipajalta.

----------


## TERU

> Rungon valmistaja ei kuitenkaan määrittele laatua. Sen tekee työn tilaaja. Sama tehdas voi tehdä toiselle tiukemmilla kriteereillä valmistettuja runkoja kuin toiselle. Samoin saman merkin eri mallisarjojen runkojen toleranssit yms. asiat voi olla erilaisia. Olisihan epäuskottavaa, että tonnin perusmallin rungon valmistusspeksit olisi samat kuin 5000 euron huippumallin rungossa, vaikka tulisikin samalta tehtaalta.
> 
> Jossain oli juttu siitä, miten runkojen ilmoitetut geometriatiedot piti paikkaansa. Sen mukaan erot oli yllättävän suuria. Se voi selittää sitä, miksi kaksi näennäisesti lähes samanlaista pyörää voi tuntua erilaisilta.



Juttelin tuossa yhden massapyörän myyjän kanssa, Bianchi, raakarungot tulevat Taiwanilta pohjamaalattuina Italiaan, jossa rungot tarkastetaan, maalataan, teipataan, pintalakataan ennen lopullista kasausta, ei tuo pahalta kuulostanut. Taitaa tuollainen käytäntö pelata muillakin. Tehtaiden ostajat käyvät messuilla maailmalla, ostavat runkoja, osasarjoja ja muuta kasauksessa tarvittavaa, paljon tuota samaa tekevät pienemmät valmistajatkin, arvelen.

----------


## Mohkku

> aika monien mielestä paras hinta-laatusuhde näyttäisi olevan sellaisissa pyörissä, joissa on parhaat osat halvimmissa rungoissa.



Täällä kun valmistajan mainostietojen perusteella pyöriä vertaillaan, jotkut osat ovat sellaisia, joiden perusteella voidaan osien laatua arvioida. Selvimmin tietysti vaihtajissa ja maastureiden osalta keuloissa. Jarruistakin voidaan sanoa jotain, kun verrataan perus- ja huippumallia. Muiden osien perusteella ollaankin yleensä täysin tuuliajolla. Rungosta puhumattakaan.

Valmistajat tietysti käyttävät tätä asetelmaa surutta hyödykseen, kun se tuskin on vain fillarifoorumin ominaisuus. Sattumaa ei ole se, että pyörässä voi takavaihtaja olla parikin pykälää laadukkaampi kuin muut osat ja kiekoista  sitten tiedetään ehkä niinkin paljon kuin "double alloy rims". Mutta jos 1500 euron pyörässä on 105:n vaihtaja, täytyyhän pyörän olla hyvä.

Meistä vain harvalla on mahdollisuus verrata pyöriä kattavasti vertailukelpoisissa olosuhteissa. Kun geometriassa ei ole isompaa vikaa, pyörä tuntuu riittävän hyvältä. Silloin myös omistaja on tyytyväinen. Tuo on ihan ok, mutta vertailulla muihin malleihin ei ole mitään pohjaa.

----------


## LJL

Taloudelliset sekä muutkin järjettömyydet ovat omalla kohdalla olleet erinomaisen hyvä asia pyörää valitessa. Esim. viime kesänä ostin yhden aamupäivän harkinnalla sokkona Expoloro Ltd:n rungon 2.700€, kun kokonaisen ei-Ltd:n olisi saanut kolmella tonnilla. Siitä kun sitten viime syksyn kuluessa sain vastaamaan omia tarpeita (hydrauliset jarrut ja sen kylkiäisenä sähkövaihteet), kulut olivatkin jo sitä luokkaa että olisin melkein uudenmallin Ltd:n saanut talutettua pihalle Asetoni & Asetoneilta, tai ei ehkä ihan mutta silti. Mutta pyörä on ihan saamarin hyvä, ainakin jos satulatolppa ei nitku. Kaikenlaiset takaiskut ja voe bergeleet kasvattavat luonnetta. 

Samaa strategiaa suosittelen muillekin, erityisesti Stenulle jotta saadaan vielä paljon enemmän speksausviihdettä. Se että joku osa ei sovi tai toimi, generoi vaikka mitä hauskaa.

----------


## stenu

Juu ja lopussa oli vielä tärkeä huomautus siitä, että en varsinaisesti ottanut kantaa runkojen todellisiin tai kuviteltuihin laatueroihin vaan brändi-imagoihin liittyen Ohiampuja nuoruusmuistoihin ja vähän omiinkin  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Perkele...tää Androidilla muokkaaminen ei toimi ja viestit katoaa. En jaksa enää kolmatta kertaa kirjoitella uusiksi. Olkoon. =)

----------


## stenu

> Samaa strategiaa suosittelen muillekin, erityisesti Stenulle jotta saadaan vielä paljon enemmän speksausviihdettä. Se että joku osa ei sovi tai toimi, generoi vaikka mitä hauskaa.



Joo eipä mulla ole ollut juuri annettavaa tänne GG-keskusteluun vähään aikaan eikä olis ollutkaan, ellei toi runko olis räjähtänyt.. Olis ollut tää koronaelämä paljon yksitoikkoisempaa ilman sitä =D

----------


## LJL

> Perkele...tää Androidilla muokkaaminen ei toimi ja viestit katoaa. En jaksa enää kolmatta kertaa kirjoitella uusiksi. Olkoon. =)



Jos yhtään lohduttaa, olen ne viestit kyllä aina lukenut ennen kuin ne ovat hävinneet  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

> Se että joku osa ei sovi tai toimi, generoi vaikka mitä hauskaa.



Esimerkkejä 26-maasturista rakennetuista droppitankomaastograveleista, jollaisesta ajatus itselläkin takaraivossa häiritsee normaalia elämää, odotellessa...

----------


## slow

Ei aivan Mohkkun toiveen mukainen mutta linkitän silti. Koska on vaan niin hieno. Joo, on ollut esillä aiemminkin...



http://www.yksivaihde.net/site/fooru...69#post-823896

----------


## Veltti

Pyörä haussa graveliin, maantielle jne ja ei liian kyykkymallinen. Finalistit kasassa. Pinnacle Arkose D2, Felt Broam 40 ja Cannondale Topstone (Tiagra). Taustalla väijyy myös Holdsworth Mystique Rival. Olisiko kommenttia noista ehdokkaista tai jopa parempaa mielestäsi? (budjetti max n. 1500e). Onkohan semi hydro-jarrut ihan ok? Feltissä on ne. Topstone koeajettu eikä herättänyt intohimoja.

----------


## Papaija

Täällä puhuttiin kuinka joku fillari tuntuu paremmalta kuin toinen niin kysytäänpäs kun ekaa käyräsarvista ostamassa että mihin mun kannattaa koeajossa kiinnittää huomiota. Nyt pyörän hankinta on ollu vaan speksien lukemista mutta geometriasta en ymmärrä sitten mitään.

----------


## Veltti

> Täällä puhuttiin kuinka joku fillari tuntuu paremmalta kuin toinen niin kysytäänpäs kun ekaa käyräsarvista ostamassa että mihin mun kannattaa koeajossa kiinnittää huomiota. Nyt pyörän hankinta on ollu vaan speksien lukemista mutta geometriasta en ymmärrä sitten mitään.



Juu. Tää on haastavaa. Ja geometriatietoihinkaan ei voi kai aina luottaa/nojata. Stack/Reach suhdetta olen kytännyt. En tiedä kertooko sekään totuutta. Ja sitten on vielä ne makuasiat..
Brittipyöriä ei vaan pääse testaan...

----------


## Rosco

Tulenpa tänne kertomaan mm. F.Göglerburgerille, että Slowbuildin kuitukiekot on muuten vallan hyviä! Ite tilasin sieltä viimesyksynä gravel/krossi/yms käyttöön 35mm syvät ja 21mm sisäleveydeltään olevat kiekkoset DT:n 240 navoilla. Kovaa rynkytystä ovat saaneet ja suorana pysyneet. Ainoa miinus, jos sen miinuksena ottaa on se, että näissä on sisäiset nippelit. (DT swissin GR ja Enveissä sama) Suoristelu vaatii siis kumin ja teipin pois ottamista. 

Overall tyytyväinen. Maksoikohan jonain kamppiksena 930,-

En tiedä olenko tavallinen. Ehkä en.

----------


## billypilgrim

> Täältä peukku stenun kirjoituksille. Mukavaa ja mielenkiintoista luettavaa. Joskus laitoit reitin sun vakkari gg-lenkistä Luukin ja Oittaan kautta ja kävin sitä viime kesänä useamman kerran ajamassa. Erinomainen reitti joten kiitokset siitä ja zemppiä speksailuun ja hyviä ajeluita.



OT: Tämän lenkin tarkemmat reititystiedot kiinnostaisivat!

----------


## paaton

Tämän gravell grindauksen parhautta on kyllä renkaiden speksaus. Pelkästään maantiellä ajavat eivät tajuakkaan, mistä jäävät paitsi. 

Ei saisi sortaa assulla, mutta pitäisi pystyä ajamaan hiekalla kovaa kaarteissakin. Tarttee rullata. Ilmatilaa... Ja sitten lopussa kyljessä on majavan mentävä reikä. Speksaus alkaa taas alusta  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

^no oliko mun sileet sorakunkut tahmeat?

----------


## paaton

> ^no oliko mun sileet sorakunkut tahmeat?



No jalat ainakin kramppasi 2h ajon jälkeen, eli selkeästi renkaiden vika. 

Oikeestihhan pitäisi ajaa renkaita peräkkäin, tai verrata rinnalla ajavaan kaveriin tehoja. En mä noista osaa mitään sanoa, muuta kuin että kulkivat tosi hyvin suoralla ja mutkissa pelotti. 

Nuo sliksit ovat minusta aika spesiaali renkaat. Mahtavat juurikin tuolle dirtyn reitille, jossa on kovaa ajettavaa assua paljon. +40 vauhdeissa nappulalliset ovat melkoiset ilmajarrut. Mutta en minä noita normaalisti haluaisi alle laittaa. Hauskuus kuitenkin tulee niistä vauhdikkaista polku/hiekka pätkistä, joissa pienistäkin nappuloista on hyötyä. Huomenna taas riddlerit alle ja nuuksion poluille.

----------


## stenu

^ varopas nyt kuule, että joku ei vedä hernettä nenään ja perusta Tavallisten pyöräilijöiden gg-renkaat -ketjua. Schwalben Marathon Plussa on oikeasti hyvä rengas kaikille ja kaikkeen käyttöön eikä kyljet repeile. Jos väität muuta tai varsinkin väität huomaavasi jotain eroa muihin renkaisiin nähden, olet fillarihipsteri, elitisti tai Juhan af Grann.

Se siitä ja piste.

----------


## Oulunjulli

> No nyt saa vissiin Stenu taas kirjoittaa, kun "normaaleille" tehtiin oma ketju.



Toivotaan.
Jos facebookissa sattuu olemaan niin kannattaa liittyä johonkin karavaanarit ryhmään. Ennen vissiin saattanut puhua yksikössä, mutta nyt siellä on KARAVAANARIT, Karavaanarit asialliset, Karavaanarit, Karavaanarit Suomessa, Karavaanarit Norjassa, Karavaanarit Puskassa...yhteistä kaikille on että ne viiksivallut kun korkkaa perjantaina niin vittuilu alkaa, käsittääkseni sesonki alkaa kohta. Niin totta siellä on joku talviryhmäkin. Mutta opettavaista miten monenlaista kulkijaa sitä onkaan ja omalla nimelläkin kehtaa vaikka mitä linjoilla suoltaa, oikeassa elämässä mulkvistien tunnistaminen on huomattavasti hankalampaa.

----------


## Dieselman

> Ihan oikea päätelmä. Jos haluaa ajaa halvoilla, tai joustavapohjaisilla kengillä kävelyn vuoksi, niin kannattaa hankkia isommat polkimet.
> Jäykällä kuitupohjalla ei polkimen koolla ole niin väliä.



Varsinaisesti ei ole tarve ajaa ns. kävelymukavilla kengillä, eikä välttämättä halvoillakaan, mutta aloitellaan noilla ja katsotaan mihin päädytään.





> Laitoin myös graveliin PD-ES600 polkimet mutta vaihdoin ne koska laakerit oli vielä parinsadan kilometrin jälkeen niin jäykät, että raskaampi takapuoli ei pyörinyt itsestään alapuolelle joten kenkää ei saanut enimmäkseen muteen polkimeen kiinni kun ensiks katsomalla alas kun nöösi ja työntämällä varpaalla poljin oikein päin jos oli tarvis. Aika yllättävä ja ärsyttävä ominaisuus. Vaihtoin ES600 polkimet kaupunkipyörään ja nyt on ajettu niillä yhteenä kai 700-800 km. Laakerit on pikkuhiljaa löystynyt niin että jos on lämpimämpi sää niin takapuoli jo pyörii vastahakoisesti alas.



Pystyn jo kuvittelemaan miten palaa hermot jos omatkin on tuollaiset.

Tänään kusti toi Wigglestä mattapintaista kiveniskutarraa, jolla ajattelin alaputken suojata ettei kivisade hakkaa muovirunkoa puhki. Kiiltäväpintaista teippiä olisi ollut ihan lähimarketissakin mutta ei se oikein mattapintaiseen pyörään sovellu.

----------


## stenu

> Huomenna taas riddlerit alle ja nuuksion poluille.



Riddler vai Rambler? Kummastakaan ei ole varsinaisesti kokemusta. Kummassa on notkeammat kyljet? Kummat rullaa paremmin soralla? Asfaltilla mä ajan niin vähän, että asfalttilla rullaavuudella ei mulle ole isoa merkitystä.

E: tai ehkä siirränkin tän rengaskeskustelun puolelle?

----------


## Hiski Läpsteri

> _(sössön sössön...)_ Haluaisitteko kommentoida aloittelijalle, mitä olette mieltä näistä sekalaisin perustein napatuista vaihtoehdoista? _(jatk. sössön...__)_



Pyysin taannoin vinkkiä topikkia liippaavan pyörän valinnassa. Suuret kiitokset vastauksista ja koko avartavan hämmentävästä ketjusta. On mukavaa, että joku jaksaa kommentoida "Oisko A, B vai C teistä ihanin gravel-pyörä tyypille, joka on ajanut ylivuotisella Jopolla selvinpäin JA hutikassa" -tyyppisiin kysymyksiin. 

Pudotin pyöräbudjetin alkuperäisestä 1500 eurosta tonniin, koska piti tunnustaa viisaasti joitain tosiasioita. En enää tavoittanut Velostar-firmaa puhelimella enkä meilillä, joten Fairdale Weekender Drop putosi pelistä. Rajasin vaihtoehdot niihin, joita koeajamaan arkipäivänä Helsingissä, ja päädyin lopulta ostamaan 2020 Kona Rove DL:n Fillarikellarista. Tässä ketjussa tarjotuista verrokeista Ribblen teräsrunkoinen ja kohtuuhintainen pyörä jäi erityisesti mieleen; nyt vain piti saada pyörä hyötyajoon nopeammin kuin se olisi tuolta tilaamalla käynyt.

Mun pyörätietämyksellä en lässytä enempää kuin että tää mankeli on liukkain ja mukavin pyörä, jolla olen tähän mennessä ajanut. Nestejarrut ois kyllä toki aika jees. Plussana täytyy sanoa, että jos tykkää kulkea mettässä syksyllä, niin tän Rove DL:n kuuraisen jäkälän värinen runko voi tuntua nostalgiselta. Mikään tossa pyörässä ei sykähdytä erityisesti tai innosta vouhottamaan, mutta olen 99% varma, että <2500 km vuositahtini ja monen vuoden fillarointitaukoni huomioon ottaen mennee vuosia, ennenkuin minun voitaikinaiset reiteni saavuttavat pyörän tason. Ja eiköhän sen odotukseen mahdu yhtä sun toista fiilailua ja säätöä ja ennen pitkää jotain fiilistelyäkin.

----------


## lawry

Tuli syksyllä tunne, että _tarvitsen_ All Cityn retkipyörän kylkeen vähän kisaisemman pyörän kun on krossikausikin (kisalähtöjä takana edelleen 0) kohta päällä. Oli siis klassinen N+1 -tilanne päällä ja kun On-One dumppasi viimeiset Pickenflick-rungot edullisesti, niin pakkohan sellainen oli ostaa kellariin odottamaan. Sitten speksailtiin osat, Toni&Toni laittoi pyörän kasaan ja hyvä tuli.

----------


## Mohkku

En usko, että Hiskin pyörää muutamalla satasella kalliimmat mitenkään suuruusluokkaa paremmaksi muuttuvat eli sen puolesta voi aivan hyvillä mielin tuolla ajamisesta nautiskella. Kunhan vai koko on sopiva. Ja väri on muuten hyvä.

----------


## tsunkku

Mitä arvon raati on mieltä Kona Rove Ststä? Tullut tutustuttua gravelointiin halvalla Meridan Cyclolla ja nyt kiinnostaisi päivittää vähän laadukkaampaan pyörään, jolla hoituisi lenkkeily asvaltilla, hiekka- ja sorateillä ja poluilla ilman että millään alustalla alkaa hirveästi kalustovalinta harmittamaan. Kovasti houkuttaisi ajatus teräsrungosta, vaikka ajokokemusta teräsfillarista ei olekaan.

Useamman illan googlettelun perusteella Rovessa on ilmeisesti ihan ok komponentit hintaansa nähden, mutta antaako se "oikeaa" kuvaa teräspyörästä? Vähän hölmö kysymys, toivottavasti ymmärrätte mitä tarkoitan.

Muita tutkittuja vaihtoehtoja ovat olleet Sutra Ltd ja All Cityn Space Horce ja Gorilla Monsoon. Sutra ja Gorilla taitavat olla turhan järeitä mun käyttöön ja avaruushevosen kaksi eturatasta ei houkuta. Suurin osa pyöräilystä tulee muutenkin tehtyä läskipyörällä metsässä niin siinäkin mielessä tuo Gorilla Monsoon ei ehkä hirveästi toisi erilaista fiilistä tiellä ajoon.

----------


## lawry

> Mitä arvon raati on mieltä Kona Rove Ststä? Tullut tutustuttua gravelointiin halvalla Meridan Cyclolla ja nyt kiinnostaisi päivittää vähän laadukkaampaan pyörään, jolla hoituisi lenkkeily asvaltilla, hiekka- ja sorateillä ja poluilla ilman että millään alustalla alkaa hirveästi kalustovalinta harmittamaan. Kovasti houkuttaisi ajatus teräsrungosta, vaikka ajokokemusta teräsfillarista ei olekaan.
> 
> Useamman illan googlettelun perusteella Rovessa on ilmeisesti ihan ok komponentit hintaansa nähden, mutta antaako se "oikeaa" kuvaa teräspyörästä? Vähän hölmö kysymys, toivottavasti ymmärrätte mitä tarkoitan.
> 
> Muita tutkittuja vaihtoehtoja ovat olleet Sutra Ltd ja All Cityn Space Horce ja Gorilla Monsoon. Sutra ja Gorilla taitavat olla turhan järeitä mun käyttöön ja avaruushevosen kaksi eturatasta ei houkuta. Suurin osa pyöräilystä tulee muutenkin tehtyä läskipyörällä metsässä niin siinäkin mielessä tuo Gorilla Monsoon ei ehkä hirveästi toisi erilaista fiilistä tiellä ajoon.



Itsellä Space Horse 1x11 setupilla, avovaimolla muutaman vuoden ikäinen Kona Rove ST ja molemmilla meno maistuu. Hyviä pyöriä molemmat ja taipuvat monenlaiseen käyttöön.

----------


## Nicco

> Mitä arvon raati on mieltä Kona Rove Ststä?



Vajaa pari vuotta olen ajanut työmatkaa ja lenkkiä vuoden -18 Rove st tyytyväisenä. Kokemusta droppi tankoisista lisäksi cannondale caadx ja merida cc500. Rovella kyyti on kyllä näistä mukavin soralla, mutta voi olla että renkaillakin on tässä iso vaikutus. Rovessa on kaikki toiminut ja tykkään kyllä ajatuksesta, että runko on terästä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## roudastarospuuttoon

> Itse en vielä ole päässyt tasolle, jossa materiaalin nimellä olisi itseisarvoa. Nimellä siksi, että ei ole materiaalia alumiini, teräs tai titaani. On noista erilaisia versioita (esim. alumiinilaatuja on lukuisia) ja toteutuksia (esim. putkien muotoilu, liitokset ja putkien mitoitus, joka varmaan riippuu jossain määrin myös geometriasta). Ei välttämättä ole ihan metsässä oleva ajatus, että kallis alumiini- tai teräsrunko voi olla parempi kuin halpa titaanirunko.
> 
> Siksi olisikin kiinnostava kehittää työkalu, jolla eri runkojen toteutuksia voisi arvioida. Mutta tietysti jos titaani tuo oikean fiiliksen, silloin tällaista on turha pohtia.



Mjoo, ei tässä vielä millään tasoilla olla. Ei titaani myöskään mikään must have ole mutta noita Ribblen kuvia kuolatessa se vaikutti kiinnostavalta. 

Fillarikuume on kuitenkin kova ja gravel grinderi on nyt kiikarissa. Voi kun olisi työkalu johon voisi syöttää vaikka budjetin ja muutaman muun parametrin niin säästyisi tältä aikaavievältä speksailulta ja voisi ihmettelyn sijaan ajaa.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hiski Läpsteri

> *En usko, että Hiskin pyörää muutamalla satasella kalliimmat mitenkään suuruusluokkaa paremmaksi muuttuvat* eli sen puolesta voi aivan hyvillä mielin tuolla ajamisesta nautiskella. Kunhan vai koko on sopiva. Ja väri on muuten hyvä.



Mukava kuulla. Tonnin ja rapiat -hintaluokan vehkeitä vertaillessa tuli kyllä meikärookielle parin viikon jälkeen mieleen, että juuh, jospa nyt lopulta kattois vain sitä mettää eikä puita. Oon siis todella mielissäni tästä Konasta, mutta on mukavampi hehkuttaa sitten kun on vähän enempi näkemystä. Jos terveenä saa pysyä, niin tiedä vaikka ajan mittaan tuliskin tutustuttua pyöräporukoihin ja nähtyä vaikkapa mikä on se mistä isommat kehuskelee keskenään, mutta ite ei osaa edes kuvitella, eli _hiilikuituhaarukka._

----------


## Teemu H

> Tuossa vielä kuva aiemmin mainitusta skraadusta Exploron satulaputkessa, yksi syvä ja muutamia lievempiä.. Mutta 700c/40mm rengastus on vähän siinä ja siinä, lyhyen perän huonoja puolia. Kohdassa on nykyisin rungonsuojateippiä



Hui, pelottava kuva, enkä uskalla käydä omasta katsomassa tuota kohtaa.

Tässä kuitenkin pari vanhaa kuvaa, joista ehkä selviää 650b vs. 700c Explorossa. 
700c 38mm Terrene Griswold nastarengas näyttää ahtaalta, muuta ei minusta liian ahtaalta, kun taas 650b Panaracer Gravel King SK 48 millisessä on hurjasti tilaa.

----------


## Mohkku

> Mukava kuulla. Tonnin ja rapiat -hintaluokan vehkeitä vertaillessa tuli kyllä meikärookielle parin viikon jälkeen mieleen, että juuh, jospa nyt lopulta kattois vain sitä mettää eikä puita. Oon siis todella mielissäni tästä Konasta, mutta on mukavampi hehkuttaa sitten kun on vähän enempi näkemystä. Jos terveenä saa pysyä, niin tiedä vaikka ajan mittaan tuliskin tutustuttua pyöräporukoihin ja nähtyä vaikkapa mikä on se mistä isommat kehuskelee keskenään, mutta ite ei osaa edes kuvitella, eli _hiilikuituhaarukka._



Tuskinpa tuo hiilikuituhaarukka mitään mullistavaa ajamiseen tuo. Cyclocross-buumin aikaan Kona Jake oli suosittu peruskrossari. Alumiinirunko alumiinihaarukalla eli näyttää ainakin päältä katsottuna vastaavalta kuin tuo Rove DL. Jos pyörä tuntuu hyvältä, se on hyvä. Markkinointi toimii niiin, että tehdään harkitusti vaihtoehtoja, jolla saadaan porukka haluamaan jotain uutta. Se taas ei ole aina kuluttajan etu.

Soran vivuista en joskus pitänyt, mutta nykyään käyttölogiikka on ilmeisesti samanlainen kuin esim. Tiagrassa ja siten ok. Jos kuume iskee, on tuota pyörää helppo parannella esim. (todennäköisesti) paremmilla renkailla. Hiilikuidun etuna pidetään parempaa tärinän vaimennusta ja keveyttä. Jos nykyinen runko ei ole liian kova, puolen kilon säästö painossa on lopulta aika pieni. Juomapullon tyhjeneminen on sama asia. Ja jos alle mahtuu leveämpää rengasta, mahdollisimman iso ja ennenkaikkea joustavakylkinen rengas parantaa ajotuntumaa. Kun vielä alumiinirunko+haarukkakin voi olla hyvin toteutettu, ero kalliimpaan voi jäädä olemattomaksi.

 Myös eturatastuksen vaihto voi tulla mieleen. Itse en ole tottunut 34/50-porrastukseen, pidään 36/46-yhdistelmää parempana. Toki ykkösvaihe muuttuu pykälän raskaammaksi, ellei takana muuta ratastusta. 36-11 taitaa löytyä 9-vaihteisenakin. Siinä taas porrastus harvenee eli ei yksiselitteisesti ole hyvä asia.

----------


## stenu

> Mitä arvon raati on mieltä Kona Rove Ststä? Tullut tutustuttua gravelointiin halvalla Meridan Cyclolla ja nyt kiinnostaisi päivittää vähän laadukkaampaan pyörään, jolla hoituisi lenkkeily asvaltilla, hiekka- ja sorateillä ja poluilla ilman että millään alustalla alkaa hirveästi kalustovalinta harmittamaan. Kovasti houkuttaisi ajatus teräsrungosta, vaikka ajokokemusta teräsfillarista ei olekaan.
> 
> Useamman illan googlettelun perusteella Rovessa on ilmeisesti ihan ok komponentit hintaansa nähden, mutta antaako se "oikeaa" kuvaa teräspyörästä? Vähän hölmö kysymys, toivottavasti ymmärrätte mitä tarkoitan.
> 
> Muita tutkittuja vaihtoehtoja ovat olleet Sutra Ltd ja All Cityn Space Horce ja Gorilla Monsoon. Sutra ja Gorilla taitavat olla turhan järeitä mun käyttöön ja avaruushevosen kaksi eturatasta ei houkuta. Suurin osa pyöräilystä tulee muutenkin tehtyä läskipyörällä metsässä niin siinäkin mielessä tuo Gorilla Monsoon ei ehkä hirveästi toisi erilaista fiilistä tiellä ajoon.



Mites tämmönen (jos ei vanhat standardit eli pikalinkut ja 1 1/8-tuumainen emäputki haittaa). Yksi mun saksalainen sometuttu ajelee tuommoisella ja tuntuu tykkäävän kovasti.

----------


## tsunkku

> Mites tämmönen (jos ei vanhat standardit eli pikalinkut ja 1 1/8-tuumainen emäputki haittaa). Yksi mun saksalainen sometuttu ajelee tuommoisella ja tuntuu tykkäävän kovasti.



Kiitos vinkistä! Tämä oli ihan uusi tuttavuus, täytyy googletella ja tutkailla tätäkin lisää Kiitokset myös muille kommenteista.

----------


## velib

> Mitä arvon raati on mieltä Kona Rove Ststä? Tullut tutustuttua gravelointiin halvalla Meridan Cyclolla ja nyt kiinnostaisi päivittää vähän laadukkaampaan pyörään, jolla hoituisi lenkkeily asvaltilla, hiekka- ja sorateillä ja poluilla ilman että millään alustalla alkaa hirveästi kalustovalinta harmittamaan. Kovasti houkuttaisi ajatus teräsrungosta, vaikka ajokokemusta teräsfillarista ei olekaan.
> 
> Useamman illan googlettelun perusteella Rovessa on ilmeisesti ihan ok komponentit hintaansa nähden, mutta antaako se "oikeaa" kuvaa teräspyörästä? Vähän hölmö kysymys, toivottavasti ymmärrätte mitä tarkoitan.
> 
> Muita tutkittuja vaihtoehtoja ovat olleet Sutra Ltd ja All Cityn Space Horce ja Gorilla Monsoon. Sutra ja Gorilla taitavat olla turhan järeitä mun käyttöön ja avaruushevosen kaksi eturatasta ei houkuta. Suurin osa pyöräilystä tulee muutenkin tehtyä läskipyörällä metsässä niin siinäkin mielessä tuo Gorilla Monsoon ei ehkä hirveästi toisi erilaista fiilistä tiellä ajoon.



Minulla on vanhempi Rove, ja vaikka tuo onkin aivan perusputkea niin kyllä se tuntuu hieman vaimentavan tärinää verrattuna toiseen gg:hen Space Chickeniin. Varsinkin keulan joustavuuden huomaa verrattuna jäykkiin alumiini/hiilikuitukeuloihin.

----------


## jii.haanpaa

> Tuskinpa tuo hiilikuituhaarukka mitään mullistavaa ajamiseen tuo. Cyclocross-buumin aikaan Kona Jake oli suosittu peruskrossari. Alumiinirunko alumiinihaarukalla eli näyttää ainakin päältä katsottuna vastaavalta kuin tuo Rove DL. Jos pyörä tuntuu hyvältä, se on hyvä. Markkinointi toimii niiin, että tehdään harkitusti vaihtoehtoja, jolla saadaan porukka haluamaan jotain uutta. Se taas ei ole aina kuluttajan etu.



Omasta tallista löytyy saman firman Dew D ja Jake the snake. Dewissä alukeula ja jts:ssä hiilaria. En osaa sanoa, onko dewin keula sinnepäinkään samanlainen kuin Rovessa, mutta aina sen kovuuteen (vs JTS) kiinnittää huomiota kun harvakseltaan sillä tulee liikuttua.

----------


## hämeenhitain

> Mitä arvon raati on mieltä Kona Rove Ststä? ... Muita tutkittuja vaihtoehtoja ovat olleet Sutra Ltd ja All Cityn Space Horce ja Gorilla Monsoon.



Ajaisin ympäri vuoden Rovella, jos siihen mahtuisi nastarenkaiksi ISP:t. Kun ei mahdu, ajan muun ajan Rovella mutta sohjo-lumi-jääkelit ja kesällä pahimmat löllökurat Sutralla.

En ole Roveen onnistunut kyllästymään, kulkee mainitsemillasi pohjilla hyvin, helppo neulaspolkukin käy. Aina sillä on vain kiva lähteä. Tämä henkkoht. näkemys ei ole järin informatiivinen eikä perusteltu, mutta toimiva peli se on ja vaikka Sutra LTD:lle on huonommilla keleillä selvä paikkansa, silti kaikista mieluiten nappaan alle sen Roven. Koskaan ei ole sen kanssa tullut tien päällä mieleen, että olisinpa ottanut jonkun muun pyörän. Jollain muulla ajaessa on joskus tullut Rovea ikävä syystä tai toisesta.

----------


## Mohkku

> Omasta tallista löytyy saman firman Dew D ja Jake the snake. Dewissä alukeula ja jts:ssä hiilaria. En osaa sanoa, onko dewin keula sinnepäinkään samanlainen kuin Rovessa, mutta aina sen kovuuteen (vs JTS) kiinnittää huomiota kun harvakseltaan sillä tulee liikuttua.



En tiedä, mikä on Dew D, mutta Big Rove AL ja Big Dew saivat monilta moitteita kovuudesta. Jakesta tai uudesta Rove DL:stä en niitä ole kuullut.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Tämän gravell grindauksen parhautta on kyllä renkaiden speksaus. 
> Tarttee rullata. Ilmatilaa...



Tänään tuli ajeltua soralla Surly Karate Monkeyllä johon olin laittanut 60-622 Schwalbe G-One Speedit alle. 

Ei se kyllä mitään soran _rouhintaa_ ollut, pikemminkin soralla leijumista.

Lämpimät suosittelut, vrt. kapeerenkaiset droppitankopyörät joilla allekirjoittanutkin on soralla kärsinyt.

----------


## Mohkku

> Tässä ihan oikea vastaus kysymykseen. Löytyy koko groupsetti eli microSHIFT ADVENT. Takavaihtajastakin löytyy clutch.
> https://www.bike24.com/p2334762.html...shift%20advent
> Näillä on vaan oma vetosuhde ettei voi käyttää muitten valmistajien kesken noita vaihtajia.
> Hydraulisilla jarruilla olevaa ei taida kenelläkään olla saatavilla.



1x-voimansiirto osoittautuikin yllättävän hankalaksi. Microshift taitaa tosiaan olla ainoa valmistaja, kun pysytään 9-vaihteisissa. Edes 10 ei tuo helpotusta. Microshiftiltä löytyy Adventin lisäks myös Sora-yhteensopiva vipu, jolla saisi 11-34 välitykset. Tuo olisi ihan ok. Mutta millaista laatua Microshift mahtaa tehdä eli kannattaako noihin vipuihin sekaantua?

Huvittavaa sinänsä, että Sram Rival 1x11-vivut maksaisi vain kolmisen kymmpiä enemmän kuin Microshift. Muut osat tietysti nostaisi kokonaisuuden melko hintavaksi. Voi olla viisainta ottaa jokin Sramin 2x- tai 3x-järjestelmä ja jättää etuvaihtaja pois. Vai saisiko Sorasta jollain tavalla lukittua vasemman kahvan vaihdevivun, jos etuvaihtajaa ei ole?

----------


## stenu

Gevanallen kanssa onnistuu melkein kaikki Shimanon 1x- ja 2x-sekavirtykset, mitkä muuten ei onnistu. Löytyy myös hydrokahvoja, tosin ne on aika kalliita ja ergonomian voi kyseenalaista, kun on Hylexit niitten pohjana. Lisäksi niillä on oma Shimano-yhteensopiva (9-10 tai 11) Burd-takavaihtaja, jossa ei ole lukitusmekanismia, mutta ketjua kiristävä jousi on jäykempi kuin tavallisissa 2x-Shimanoissa ja siksi se toimii 1x:nä NW-eturattaan kanssa huomattavasti paremmin kuin normivaihtajat. Löytyy myös kahvat droppitanko + Shimanon clutchillinen MTB 10-v. takavaihtaja -yhdistelmälle ja jarrukahvat niihinkin sekä mtb- tai maantievetosuhteella että hydraulisina.

9-vaihde Shimanoissa on sekä maantie- että maastovaihtajissa sama vetosuhde ja ehkä jo tulinkin maininneeksi, että meillä on rouvan krossarissa laajavälityksinen 2x9 droppitankovaihteisto tehty niin, että on 11-34 maastopakka, XT M771-takavaihtaja ja Gevenallen kahvat maantiejarruvetosuhteella. Toimii hyvin ja vaihdevipumekanismi on niin yksinkertainen, että se on melkolailla pomminvarma. Niitten kanssa ei tartte pelätä, että vaijeri katkee jumiin kahvan sisään..  :Vink:  Nykyistä käyttöä ennen ne oli 26-tuumaisessa työmatkavirityksessä itselläni.

Jos siitä haluaisi tehdä 1x:n, riittäisi oikeastaan, että ruuvaisi etuvaihtajan, etuvaihteen vaihdevivun jarrukahvasta ja toisen eturattaan pois sekä laittaisi Paulin Chainkeeperin tai vastaavan pitämään ketjua paikoillaan edessä. Vastaavilla viristyksillä ajettiin iät ja ajat cyclocrossia kilpaa jopa maailman huipulla ennen kuin Force CX1 tuli markkinoile. Eturattaaksi voisi toki vaihtaa NW:n, niin toimisi ehkä vieläkin paremmin.

----------


## Firlefanz

Innostuin taannoin lukemaan (Google-kääntäjän tukemana) ranskalaista fillarisaittia. Microshiftiin olin aiemmin törmännyt yhden kauden "suomalaisena" toimineen Continental-tason maantiepyöräilytallin Memilin välinesponsorina, joten uteliaisuuteni heräsi kun sivustolta löytyi testi/esittely erään pienemmän saksalaisen merkin gravel-pyörästä jonka osasarja oli (ranskalaisten valitsemana) Microshift Advent 1x9. Pakka tosin oli Sram Apex.

En aliarvioi foorumin lukijoita muistuttamalla että arvosteluihin on syytä aina suhtautua pienellä varauksella, mutta englanniksi konekäännettynä kerrottiin seuraavanlaista:

"The ADVENT group from MICROSHIFT is not widespread in France. This is a 9-speed group that can be found in the original equipment on the Bombtrack Arise and on the MARIN NICASIO.
We have also observed for some time, an offer that is diversifying on 9-speed groups, especially in mountain biking, where some manufacturers offer this alternative by emphasizing simplicity, reliability, weight, and a contained price. It is associated here with a SRAM APEX 1 42-tooth crankset, I was pleasantly surprised by the precision and general ergonomics of this group. It is not particularly fast, but it is nevertheless pleasant to use and offers the possibility of operating a telescopic seatpost in the left lever (function not used on this assembly). The derailleur is easy to adjust and operates on an impressive 11-42 tooth cassette."

https://bike-cafe.fr/2020/02/zoom-pi...d-avec-gunsha/


Eihän tuo vaihdevipujen tuntumasta paljon kerro (ja vielä vähemmän pitkäaikaisesta käyttökokemuksesta), mutta mainittujen pyörien arvosteluista tms saattaisi jotain tarkempaakin löytyä.



PS Itse olen leikitellyt ajatuksella että jos ja kun kuratalvityöhevosen vanha Ultegra 2x10 tulee tiensä päähän eli useampia osia menisi vaihtoon, niin yksi vaihtoehto olisi tuon kokoonpanon kopionti joko sellaisenaan tai jollain toisella takapakalla.

----------


## Mohkku

Gevenallesta mainitsitkin jo edellä, mutta täysin tuntemattomana harppasin sen, alitajuisesti kai ajattelin sen olevan jotain niin spesiaalia, etten sitä noteerannut. Mutta täytyy tutkia tarkemmin. Käsittämättömän kalliita maantiekahvat ovat verrattuna maastopuolen osiin, mutta nopeasti katsottuna Gevenallet ei mitenkään tolkuttomasti muita kalliimpia.

Hyvä ajatus myös tutkia Microshiftiä ensiasennusten kautta.

----------


## J4nn3R

> Tänään tuli ajeltua soralla Surly Karate Monkeyllä johon olin laittanut 60-622 Schwalbe G-One Speedit alle. 
> 
> Ei se kyllä mitään soran _rouhintaa_ ollut, pikemminkin soralla leijumista.
> 
> Lämpimät suosittelut, vrt. kapeerenkaiset droppitankopyörät joilla allekirjoittanutkin on soralla kärsinyt.



Onko sulla pidempään ollut nuo renkaat? Salaa himottaisi sekalaiskäyttöön oman Apinan uusimpaa reinkarnaatioon droppitankogravelkommuutterina, mutta tällä hetkellä vaihtoehtona edellä on Marathon  Almotion pistosuojauksen ja kulutuskestävyyden takia. Mutta että onko sulla vaikkapa reikiintymisen kanssa ollut ongelmia? Ois noi Speedit nopeemmat ja upeemmat, mutta onko sitte järkipyörän renkaat kuitenkaan?

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Papaija

Noniin, ensimmäinen oikea polkupyörä ostettu. Käytettynä 2018 Ridleyn X-Ride. Cyclocrossihan tää on mutta mitään sääntöjä en tule kunnoittamaan eli aion puhua gravelista. Onhan tää aivan uusi maailma kunnon fillaria polkea, pari lenkkiä takana ja niin paljon parempi fiilis matkatessa. Etuvaihtajaa pitää vähän säätää että vaihtaa nätimmin isommalle muuten nam nam.

Sitte alkaaki varustelu: jalkapumppu, pyöräilykengät, lukko, valot, kello kaikki puuttuu. Lukkopolkimet tuli kaupassa mukana, täytyykin selvitellä mitkä monot noihin sopii. Tarkotuksena kesällä vetästä Turun saariston rengastie eli laukkuja myös haetaan. Tarakkapaikkaa ei ole eli jotain runko/satularatkaisuja edessä.

----------


## Jikoo

Gravelikuume iski, hakusessa pyörä alta tonnin hintaluokassa. Kona Rove kiinnostaa eniten, meneekö pahasti pieleen jos sellaisen tilaan? 
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Rove/ekauppa/pKOROVAL/

----------


## hphuhtin

Perus Rove on mukava pyörä ja 2020 maalauksella miellyttää omaa silmää. Näin keväällä on aika vaikeaa löytää tarjouksia joten en sano hinnasta mitään. 

Heikkoudet omasta mielestäni on 2x8 groupset, mekaaniset 1-puoliset jarrut, perustason kiekot. 

Kaikki kyllä toimii ainakin uutena, juniorin pyörällä on ajeltu nyt ehkä tonni. Hämmästelen että noinkin tavallaan alhaisen tason vaihteet pysyy säädöissään, kerran säädin uutena ja siinä se. Jarrut vaati aika paljon sisäänajoa ennenkuin alkoivat pitää tosi hyvin ja palojen sijaintia sai säätää pari kertaa myös.

----------


## Jikoo

Kiitos vastauksesta, hieman arveluttaa tosiaan nuo jarrut ja vaihteet. Onko noi ensiasennusrenkaat ihan ok vai menikö vaihtoon? Tuo on vaan niin siistin näköinen pyörä ainakin omaan silmään, toki ei saisi liikaa sitä miettiä pyörää hankkiessa. Harmi kun näitä ei käytettynä juuri löydy.

----------


## Mohkku

Jos luottaa siihen, että jarrut muuten toimii, yksipuolisesta säädöstä en olisi huolissani.  Itselläni on Hayes CX Expert, joita ei juurikaan ole tarvinnut säätää. Ja säätökin on lopulta aika simppeli juttu. Siksi itse en helpommasta säädöstä maksaisi. Käytettävyys ratkaisee eli jos jarru on riittävän kevyt ja tunnokas käyttää, se on ok.

Ensiasennusrenkaista en osaa sanoa, tuurikauppaa on niiden kanssa. Tuskin ne niin huonot on, ettei niillä viitsi ajella kun ei pääse vertaamaan huippurenkaisiin eli eiköhän ne useamman tuhat kilometria alla pyöri. Uudet laadukkaat maksanee kolmisen kymppiä kpl. Samalla voi vaihtaa sisärenkaat ohuempiin, ellei aiemmin tule siihen tarvetta. Oletettavasti ensiasennuksena on paksuimmat eli halvimmat mahdolliset.

Rove ja Rove DL ovat esimerkkejä tuon hintaluokan pyöristä. En kyllä osaa sanoa, missä olisi jotenkin parempaa tarjolla eli noilla mennään jos tonnilla pitää selvitä. Ajopyörässä on Feltin malli samassa hintaluokassa. Erot taitaa olla geometrian puolella.

----------


## Mohkku

> Sitte alkaaki varustelu: jalkapumppu, pyöräilykengät, lukko, valot, kello kaikki puuttuu. Lukkopolkimet tuli kaupassa mukana, täytyykin selvitellä mitkä monot noihin sopii. Tarkotuksena kesällä vetästä Turun saariston rengastie eli laukkuja myös haetaan. Tarakkapaikkaa ei ole eli jotain runko/satularatkaisuja edessä.



Tubuksen ja Racktimen valikoimista löytyy ratkaisuja tavaratelineeseen.

Runkolaukkua suosittelen kaikille. Mitoittaa niin, että mahtuu vararengas, työkalut, pumppu, 15 ml öljypullo yms. pientä, säästyy ainakin pidemmillä lenkeillä turhalta, kun jossain vaiheessa kuitenkin jotain sattuu.





> Käytettynä 2018 Ridleyn X-Ride. Cyclocrossihan tää on mutta mitään sääntöjä en tule kunnoittamaan eli aion puhua gravelista.



Cycloille on oma viestiketjunsa, joka oli vielä pari vuotta sitten hyvinkin aktiivinen. Jostainnsyystä se on hiljentynyt, kuvaa kai markkinoiden muutosta. Mutta kun me ei nyt olla tavallisten ihmisten gravel-ketjussa, eiköhän cyclot sekaan mahdu. Eihän pyörien eroja aina pysty edes määrittelemään muualta kuin valmistajan markkinointimateriaalista.

----------


## Gary oin'

> Kiitos vastauksesta, hieman arveluttaa tosiaan nuo jarrut ja vaihteet. Onko noi ensiasennusrenkaat ihan ok vai menikö vaihtoon? Tuo on vaan niin siistin näköinen pyörä ainakin omaan silmään, toki ei saisi liikaa sitä miettiä pyörää hankkiessa. Harmi kun näitä ei käytettynä juuri löydy.



Kyllä ulkonäköä saa ehdottomasti miettiä, kivannäköisellä pyörällä lähtee mielellään liikkeelle ja tonnin hankinta saa toki miellyttää silmääkin. Eilen on juuri tullut fillaritorille 2018 Rove NRB-mallit Helsingissä ja Turussa, sattuisko näissä koko sinne päinkään? Hiilarikeula, 2x10 Tiagra ja TRP Spyre-jarrut ois hyvät edut perusmalliin nähden, 27.5" kiekkokoko toki sitten mielipidekysymys.

https://www.fillaritori.com/topic/18...50cm-helsinki/
https://www.fillaritori.com/topic/18...el-m-52-turku/
https://2018.konaworld.com/rove_nrb.cfm

Perusmallin Riddlerit on hyvät kumit moneen ajoon, niissä ei ole tarvetta vaihtaa heti

----------


## jaakki

Olisin erittäin kiitollinen jos saisin muutaman ehdotuksen *hyperlinkkeineen* 800-1600 euron gravel-pyöristä  :Hymy:  Haluaisin nimenomaisesti _kustannustehokkaita_ ehdotuksia tuon hintahaarukan sisältä harkittavaksi. Alla joitakin kriteereitä:

- Maksimissaan 2 vk toimitusaika
- 180cm/92kg, eli olen melko jämäkkä ja lihaksikas suomalainen mies
- Tarkoitus olisi ajella kesällä puolen päivän lenkkejä vaihtelevassa maastossa, kuitenkin pääosin asfaltilla. Harkinnassa olisi myös saariston iso rengastie tmvs. roadtripit naapurivaltioissa
- Olen toistaiseksi "aloittelija" eli *minulla ei ole halukkuutta lähteä modailemaan pyörää
*- Pyörän tulee olla uusi

Alla vielä kolme vaihtoehtoa, johon olen tutustunut lukemani perusteella -> onko näistä mihinkään?

1.https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod182826
2.https://www.bikester.fi/983663.html
3.https://www.bikester.fi/1002542.html
4.https://www.xxl.fi/merida-silex-300-...171516_1_style

----------


## Jami2003

Noista sun linkeistä xxl on ainut mikä toimittaa kahdessa viikossa varmasti. Muissa kannattaa varautua vajaan kuukauden toimitusaikaan.

----------


## Mohkku

Millainen on kustannustehokas pyörä? Silexin geometria poikkeaa melkoisesti muista, joten onko se tehokas vai tehoton tässä suhteessa? Pyörissä on erilaisia ominaisuuksia ja jokainen arvostaa niitä eri tavoin.

Rovea saat eri versioina heti Ajopyörästä, ei kannata tilata Bikesteriltä. Ajopyörässä on muitakin hyviä vaihtoehtoja esim. Feltillä. Mutta jokseenkin mahdotonta on mitään tiettyä malia suositella. Parempi siis marssia asialliseen liikkeeseen ja koittaa haarukoida sieltä sopivia vaihtoehtoja.

https://www.bikeshop.fi/Cyclocross-m...=4550&pageno=1

----------


## jaakki

> Noista sun linkeistä xxl on ainut mikä toimittaa kahdessa viikossa varmasti. Muissa kannattaa varautua vajaan kuukauden toimitusaikaan.



Kiitos tiedosta  :Hymy:  Toki joustoa on, jos joku malli nousee selvästi ylitse muiden. 

Mitä olet mieltä tuota meridaa ja Vitus Energie CX:ää verrattessa? Kamppailen nyt kovasti noiden kahden vaihtoehdon osalta ja puntaroin, miksi maksaa Meridasta 300e enemmän muuta kuin toimitusaika?

----------


## TERU

Tuossa heti ylempän olisi hyvä mutta budjettia pitäisi venyttää, kokoja on saatavana ja oikea koko ylittää kaiken muun.
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Rove-NR...ppa/pKOROVNRB/

----------


## jaakki

> Millainen on kustannustehokas pyörä? Silexin geometria poikkeaa melkoisesti muista, joten onko se tehokas vai tehoton tässä suhteessa? Pyörissä on erilaisia ominaisuuksia ja jokainen arvostaa niitä eri tavoin.
> 
> Rovea saat eri versioina heti Ajopyörästä, ei kannata tilata Bikesteriltä. Ajopyörässä on muitakin hyviä vaihtoehtoja esim. Feltillä. Mutta jokseenkin mahdotonta on mitään tiettyä malia suositella. Parempi siis marssia asialliseen liikkeeseen ja koittaa haarukoida sieltä sopivia vaihtoehtoja.
> 
> https://www.bikeshop.fi/Cyclocross-m...=4550&pageno=1



Kiitoksia vinkeistä.

Silexissä allekirjoittanutta kiehtoo se, että maastopyörämäinen geometria voisi olla kaiketi hyvä, kun puhutaan ensimmäisestä gravelista? Kustannustehokas gravel on itselleni sellainen, että sisältää laadukkaat osat hintaan nähden ja sopii hyvin ensimmäiseksi graveliksi, kun päätarkoituksena on rento kuntoilu- ja retkeilyajo.

----------


## jaakki

> Tuossa heti ylempän olisi hyvä mutta budjettia pitäisi venyttää, kokoja on saatavana ja oikea koko ylittää kaiken muun.
> https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Rove-NR...ppa/pKOROVNRB/



Miksi juuri Kona Rove NRB? Tekniikan maailman viime vuoden vertailussa hehkutettiin Kona Rove ST ja sopisi vielä budjettiinkin?

----------


## jakkok

> ... jos saisin muutaman ehdotuksen L]




Painottaisin retkimahdollisuutta -> kona sutra tai sitte tuosta Rovesta DL malli... pitäis löytyä Suomestakin
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Sutra-2...auppa/pKOSU19/

j

----------


## TERU

Eipä kovin hyviä perusteluja ole, mutta tässäkin olisi hyvä vaihtoehto yhdeltä maahantuojalta, toimittaa tarvittaessa kauemmaksin, liikkeessä käynti parempi. Jos ei käynti onnistu, niin kerrot noille koko pituutesi ja haaramitan, niin tarjoavat oikean koon.

https://www.pyorasuvala.fi/cyclocros...le-caadx-se105

----------


## Jami2003

Ääni Kona Rove ST:lle. Mulla löytyy sellainen vuodelta 2013 ja onhan se gravel pyöränä mitä mainioin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Jos ei käynti onnistu, niin kerrot noille koko pituutesi ja haaramitan, niin tarjoavat oikean koon.
> 
> https://www.pyorasuvala.fi/cyclocros...le-caadx-se105



Ei kun ne tarjoaa sen koon mitä niillä on varastossa eniten ja mistä pitää päästä eroon.

----------


## Jami2003

Minä voin kertoa kysyjälle Kona Roven oikean koon. Se on 56.

----------


## mikado

Rove ST:lle ääni täältäkin. Oma hankittu viime syksynä ja 2020 mallia. Hyvin toimii monenlaisilla alustoilla ja meno on pehmeää. 1 x 11 rival pelaa hyvin ja kyllä noihin mekaanisiin levyjarruihinkin näköjään tottuu ja pyörän saa pysähtymään. Ehkä maantiellä ajellessa joskus kaipaa toista eturatasta mutta kun hiekkatielle poikkeaa sekin unohtuu. Miinusta oikeastaan vain painosta ja hieman erikoisesti muodoilusta tangosta joka onkin menossa päivitykseen. Muuten kyllä mielestäni katetta koko rahalle.

----------


## jaakki

> Minä voin kertoa kysyjälle Kona Roven oikean koon. Se on 56.



Onko näin? Juuri katselin netistä tietoa ja olisin 180cm henkilönä päätynyt 54.

Kona Rove ST on ollut alusta asti suosikkina johtuen juuri T&m edellisvuoden arvostelusta. Tässä vain juuri mietin, että ostaako 1000 eurolla halvempi näin aloittelijana vai uskaltaisiko sitä heti ostamaan 1600 eruon Roven  :Vink:  Pitäisi kuitenkin varusteluunkin panostaa..

Vielä kiinnostaisi jos jollakin sanottavaa tästä: https://www.bikeshop.fi/Felt-Broam-6...T190011970456/ ?

----------


## Oulunjulli

Ite 182cm ja rove 56cm. Eilen sattumalta otin kuvan kun talvella oli Contin terra speed ja trail 40mm alla, niin lauantaina käytin noiden vanteiden mukana tulleita 25mm Hutchinsoneja alla, kävin vähän ajaan ja totesin ettei ne ole mun juttu.
Gravelking sliksit 38mm viime syksyltä takaisin ja on aika hyvä kaikkeen, kulkee ja mukavan pehmeä, ennen kaikkea nuo tanwallit näyttää hyvältä. Jostain syystä noiden kanssa tulee lieviä selfsteering fiiliksiä kääntyessä.
Olispa tuossa takahaarukka sentin pari lyhyempi niin en taitais muuttaa mitään.

----------


## LJL

> Jostain syystä noiden kanssa tulee lieviä selfsteering fiiliksiä kääntyessä.



Sama havainto eilen kun laitoin 40psi eteen niin asfaltilla vähän woblasi. Erittäinkin hyvältä näyttää tanwallit, tilasin just Exploroon 38mm GK EXT:t vaalealla kyljellä ja toivon mukaan ei ole yrjikset. Slickit on kokonaan mustat ja ehkä vähän tylsät. GK SK:tahan saisi oranssina ja vihreänä  :Leveä hymy:  Yrjistä.

----------


## velib

> Minä voin kertoa kysyjälle Kona Roven oikean koon. Se on 56.







> Ite 182cm ja rove 56cm.



Näissä kokosuosituksissa kannattaa ottaa huomioon, että geometria on muuttunut viime vuosina. Itselläni on 2014 Rove ja siinä on sama runko kuin 2013 ja 2015, ja siitä tosiaan 56 on 180-senttiselle sopiva. Uusimmasta Rove ST:stä 54 taitaa olla lähinnä samaa kokoa, jos top tubea ja reachia katsoo. Itse saman mittaisena ottaisin 54:n.

----------


## am8119

> Olisin erittäin kiitollinen jos saisin muutaman ehdotuksen *hyperlinkkeineen* 800-1600 euron gravel-pyöristä  Haluaisin nimenomaisesti _kustannustehokkaita_ ehdotuksia tuon hintahaarukan sisältä harkittavaksi. Alla joitakin kriteereitä:
> 
> - Maksimissaan 2 vk toimitusaika
> - 180cm/92kg, eli olen melko jämäkkä ja lihaksikas suomalainen mies
> - Tarkoitus olisi ajella kesällä puolen päivän lenkkejä vaihtelevassa maastossa, kuitenkin pääosin asfaltilla. Harkinnassa olisi myös saariston iso rengastie tmvs. roadtripit naapurivaltioissa
> - Olen toistaiseksi "aloittelija" eli *minulla ei ole halukkuutta lähteä modailemaan pyörää
> *- Pyörän tulee olla uusi
> 
> Alla vielä kolme vaihtoehtoa, johon olen tutustunut lukemani perusteella -> onko näistä mihinkään?
> ...



Itse valitsisin tämän. Muistat vain pyytää jarrut asennettavaksi eurooppalaisittain eikä niin kuin briteissä asennetaan.

https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-cgr-725/

Tuossa lisää alkaen kohdassa 15.40 min.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR4csdJZwwA
Tässä alumiini versio pitkällä bikepack matkalla   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04QZ9g5U9Dw

----------


## Lentonen

Olen lueskellut tätä ketjua jonkin aikaa. Sain jäykkäperän myytyä täpärin tieltä ja toiseksi pyöräksi päätin tilata gravelin, jolla olisi tarkoitus ajella kaikki muut ajot. Hirveen paljoa en kuitenkaan ollut valmis pistämään rahaa kiinni ja reilu 1000€ oli budjetti. Tuo yllämainittu Ribble oli mielenkiintoinen ja siihen törmäsin aika monessa kohtaa, kun tutkin erilaisia pyöriä. Törmäsin kuitenkin netin ihmeellisessä maailmassa Ragley Trig - graveliin (https://www.wiggle.com/ragley-trig-gravel-bike-2020/). Kyseessä siis teräksinen pyörä hiilarikeulalla. Osat aika samantyyppiset kuin Ribblessä (Tiagra, Tektro/TRP mekaaniset levyjarrut yms.) Olen jonkin verran Wigglestä tilaillut ja kirjauduttuani sisään pyörän hinnaksi jäi jonkin alennuksen jälkeen 1045€+18€ rahti. En ole pyörää vielä saanut, mutta mielenkiinnolla odotan pyörää saapuvaksi  :Hymy:  Itse olen 183cm ja menin kokotaulukon mukaan just L-kokoisen pyörän keskivaiheille.  Aika huonosti arvioita löytyi netistä, mutta pienen tutkimisen jälkeen uskalsin pyörän kuitenkin tilata. Pistän tänne viestiä, kunhan saan ensikokemukset pyörästä. Aikaisempaa kokemusta tämäntyyppisestä pyörästä ei ole, joten vertailupohja on hieman heikko.

----------


## stenu

> Gravelking sliksit 38mm viime syksyltä takaisin ja on aika hyvä kaikkeen, kulkee ja mukavan pehmeä, ennen kaikkea nuo tanwallit näyttää hyvältä. Jostain syystä noiden kanssa tulee lieviä selfsteering fiiliksiä kääntyessä.



Etuhaarukka kaipaisi muutaman millin isompaa rakea (tai runko puoli astetta tai jotain sinne päin jyrkempää ohjauskulmaa), niin pääsisit yliohjautuvuudesta eroon paksun 700c-renkaan kanssa. Vaihtoehtoisesti 650b-kiekot, jolloin renkaan ulkohalkaisijan pieneneminen pienentää trail-mittaa. Teoriaa vaikka tuolla, jos kiinnostaa.

Leveiden renkaiden kanssa tarvitaan pienempi trail kuin kapeampien renkaiden kanssa, jotta pyörä ei ala yliohjaamaan. Se johtuu siitä, että kallistettaessa pyörää leveämmät renkaat siirtävät painopistettä kapeampia renkaita enemmän sivuun pyörän keskilinjalta. Vai uskaltaako milleistä enää puhua ilman, että joku taas hermostuu..  :Hymy:

----------


## jaakki

Näiden keskustelujen pohjalta päädyn todennäköisesti valitsemaan Kona Rove ST:n (1600e) ja Felt Broam 60 (1000e) välillä. 

Näihin päädyin siksi, että tuo Kona Rove ST nyt vain vaikuttaa turvalliselta hyväksi havaitulta vaihtoehdolta, joka on tilattavissa Suomesta. Vastavuoroisesti Felt Broam 60 ei ole saanut lyttääviä kommentteja ja on kuitenkin 1000 euron pyöräksi kaiketi ihan kelpo vehje hiilikuituhaarukalla  :Hymy: 

Kiitoksia hyvistä ehdotuksista ja tuskin sitä voi kovin huonoa valintaa tehdä kun ei ole tietoa paremmasta!

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Etuhaarukka kaipaisi muutaman millin isompaa rakea...Leveiden renkaiden kanssa tarvitaan pienempi trail ....



Toisaalta ongelmia ei ole ollut alkuperäisten Clementtien, olikohan ne 36mm, ei Vittoria hyper voyagereiden 40mm (vai oliko 38mm), eikä niiden Continental Terrojen 40mm jotka juuri otin pois.
Nuo Gravelkingit sen sijaan tuntui kääntäessä kiikkeriltä Roven alkuperäiselläkin keulalla viime syssynä, vähän odotin muutosta tuolla Ritcheyn keulalla joka pudotti AC:tä muistaakseni 2cm ja jonkin verran lisää rakea, mutta aika samalla lailla se tuntui menevän.
Luulisin siis että renkaassakin on jotain tuolle piirteelle altistavaa ominaisuutta, renkaan pyöreys/profiili tai jotain. Tai jos ei muilla vaivaa niin sitten nämä molemmat yksilötkin on jotenkin vaivaisia, siirsin nyt syksyllä takana olleen kumin eteen.

ps. Tuossa muuten samalla kun laitoin alle nämä viime syksynä sisurilla palvelleet, niin oli yllätys että toisesta stani löysi viitisen reikää, sen yhden pahemman tiesin jo ennestään kun kävelytti kotia.
Samalla kannattaa talvisäilytykseen renkaita pakatessa jatkossa taitella hieman vähemmän rytylle, oli hieman vaikeuksia saada hyppäämään reunat hyllylle. Mutta muuten kyllä sitten nämä vaikuttaa pitävän heti hyvin.

----------


## paaton

Gk sliks on pyöreä ja kevyt rengas. Pitoa on asfaltilla huimasti. Pyörä muuttuu noilla mikroautoksi. Rengas ei sorru alle, kuten nappuloilla olevat, tai siis kuvio ei sorru. Tarpeeksi kun assulla kanttaa, niin huomaa muljahduksen. Tuo varmaankin johtui 19mm sisäleveydestä. Asfaltilla 24mm kehä olisi kiva.

----------


## Lammy

> Ite 182cm ja rove 56cm. Eilen sattumalta otin kuvan kun talvella oli Contin terra speed ja trail 40mm alla, niin lauantaina käytin noiden vanteiden mukana tulleita 25mm Hutchinsoneja alla, kävin vähän ajaan ja totesin ettei ne ole mun juttu.
> Gravelking sliksit 38mm viime syksyltä takaisin ja on aika hyvä kaikkeen, kulkee ja mukavan pehmeä, ennen kaikkea nuo tanwallit näyttää hyvältä. Jostain syystä noiden kanssa tulee lieviä selfsteering fiiliksiä kääntyessä.
> Olispa tuossa takahaarukka sentin pari lyhyempi niin en taitais muuttaa mitään.



Sama yliohjautuvuus täällä GK Slicksien kanssa. Tuntuu korostuvan tietyillä paineilla. 
En ole ehtinyt TMT tohinassa mittaamaan tiettyjä paineita... 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## LJL

> Asfaltilla 24mm kehä olisi kiva.



Suunnitelmissa siirtää Exploroon maasturin kiekot jossa Mcarbonin 30mm ulko-/ 25mm sisäleveät kehät, uskon että oikein hupaisat grävellykseen.

----------


## stenu

Fenix-pyörä a.k.a banaani.

Uuden sauman saaminen niin leveäksi, että ratkeama peittyi kokonaan vaati sen verran reippaasti lämpöä, että heat sink veti ohutseinämäisen emäputken vähän mutkalle. Näkyy kuvasta ehkä jotenkuten. Emäputken alapää on feissattu uudelleen. Kun vertaa alapään vahvistusrenkulan takareunan leveyttä etureunaan, niin huomaa kierouden viimeistään. Samaten emäputki turpos jonkun millin keskeltä, kun katsoo edestä päin. Todellinen custom-muotoilu siis  :Hymy: 

Muutosten laatu on lähinnä kosmeettinen ja rakenteellisia ongelmia tosta ei pitäisi aiheutua, mutta varmistuu jahka saan ohjainlaakerin asennettua paikoilleen ja testattua haarukan kanssa. Ohjauskulma saattaa olla muuttunut marginaalisesti johonkin suuntaan, mutta en jaksanut pähkäillä, että mihin suuntaan, jos mihinkään.

Jos näyttää etuhaarukan kanssa jotakuinkin järkevältä, niin sitten vaan maalia pintaan ja ajoon. Ehkäpä ei uutta tartte hommata ollenkaan, jos ei siltä tunnu. Toisaalta, jos tulee sellainen olo, että tarvii, niin on ainakin joku syy.

Ja kyllä kai sitä sielua ainakin alkaa olla fillarissa viimeistään siinä vaiheessa, kun runko on kertaalleen ajettu ratki ja herätetty henkiin uudelleen..

----------


## Nickname

^ Maalautatko koko pyörän ( ruisku vai jauhe? ) vai tuleeko paikkamaalaus samalla värillä? Räikeä neon väri sumurajoilla? :Sarkastinen:

----------


## LJL

^^ Siitähän tuli ihan soma. Nimimerkki Ansis varmaan maalaa tarvittaessa vaikka vähän sateenkaaren värejä.

----------


## Teemu H

Mahtava juttu, mutta onko pakko maalata? Jätä noin, ilmenee sielu paremmin.

----------


## JackOja

Komppaan Teemua, arvet kuuluu fillariin (ellei hiilikuitu).

----------


## Mohkku

> Näiden keskustelujen pohjalta päädyn todennäköisesti valitsemaan Kona Rove ST:n (1600e) ja Felt Broam 60 (1000e) välillä.



Valintaperusteena on varmaan jokin logikka, joka ei avaudu minulle. Molemmat ovat varmasti hintaan suhteutettuna hyviä valintoja. Mutta kannattaa vielä koittaa määritellä ominaisuudet, joita haluaa. Feltissä näyttää olevan takahaarukka pitkä, ajateltu varmaan retkipyörän ominaisuuksia enemmän kuin Konassa.

 Ns. aloittelijan ei kannata säikähtää kalliimpaa valintaa. Hyvistä ominaisuuksista hyötyy kaikki. Hiukan tuo 8-vaihteinen voimansiirto kuitenkin arveluttaa ja kun mahdollinen päivitys vaatii uudet vivut, tulee sille toimenpiteelle hintaa kohtuuttomasti. Eli josko sittenkin miettisi tältä pohjalta myös kalliimpaa Felttiä kolmantena.

----------


## paaton

> Komppaan Teemua, arvet kuuluu fillariin (ellei hiilikuitu).



Minusta ne kuuluu kuituiseenkin. Pätevä korjaaja (en minä) laminoi maton sen verran siististi, että itse jättäisin korjauskohdan näkyville ilman paikkamaalausta. Kuituahan on ehkä helpoin korjata.

----------


## palikka

> Valintaperusteena on varmaan jokin logikka, joka ei avaudu minulle. Molemmat ovat varmasti hintaan suhteutettuna hyviä valintoja. Mutta kannattaa vielä koittaa määritellä ominaisuudet, joita haluaa. Feltissä näyttää olevan takahaarukka pitkä, ajateltu varmaan retkipyörän ominaisuuksia enemmän kuin Konassa.
> 
>  Ns. aloittelijan ei kannata säikähtää kalliimpaa valintaa. Hyvistä ominaisuuksista hyötyy kaikki. Hiukan tuo 8-vaihteinen voimansiirto kuitenkin arveluttaa ja kun mahdollinen päivitys vaatii uudet vivut, tulee sille toimenpiteelle hintaa kohtuuttomasti. Eli josko sittenkin miettisi tältä pohjalta myös kalliimpaa Felttiä kolmantena.



Yritämpä vähän vilkaista aloittelijankin näkökulmasta. Minusta liian kallista pyörää ei kannata ostaa ellei se sitten ole rahasta kiinni, koska alottelijoistahan ei koskaan tiedä kuinka se pyöräilyinnostus kestää. Aloittellijalle myös tonnin pyöräkin on monesti tuplasti kalliimpi millä koskaan ajanut. Toki paska /väärä pyörä tappaa kiinnostuksen heti mutta ei näissä sellaisia vaihtoehtoja ole näkynyt. Itse en varmaan geometroista ole tuota takahaarukan pituuttaa juuri noteerannut, enkä juuri siitä ymmärrä. Liittyy varmaan jotenkin painopisteeseen  :Leveä hymy:  

Mitä kahvojen päivitykseen tulee niin oli se sitten 8-, 9-, 10-, tai jopa 11-vaihteinen niin ens vuonna se standardi on varmaankin jo 12 maantielläkin ja täällä on sitten kaikilla kahvojen vaihto edessä?. Jos claris on oikeasti paska niin se on sitten eri asia. Itse ajelen soralla tyytyväisenä soralla, ehheh.. mutta tärkeämpänä pidän sitä, että hydrauliset jarrut puuttuu kokonaan kasista ja ysistä, joten siinä mielessä on ihan fiksua miettiä 10-vaihteista tai isompaa. edit: huomasinpa ettei tuossa Rove ST:ssä ollutkaan hydraulisia.

Oot kuitenkin ihan oikeassa että tuossa on puntaroinnissa 2 melko erilaista ja eri hintaluokassa olevaa pyörää.

----------


## hphuhtin

Clariksen eturattaat vs vaikka Tiagra on fiilis että halpa joustava läkkipellinpala vs kunnon jäykkää metallia. Silti pelaa ihan hyvin (vielä). Ei se siis ihan p***a ole. Varaan oikeuden muuttaa mieltäni  :Hymy:

----------


## JohannesP

Vissiin raukes jo valmistajan takuu vai tuliko sieltä edes mitään ratkasuja ongelmaan?

----------


## Mohkku

> Yritämpä vähän vilkaista aloittelijankin näkökulmasta. Minusta liian kallista pyörää ei kannata ostaa ellei se sitten ole rahasta kiinni, koska alottelijoistahan ei koskaan tiedä kuinka se pyöräilyinnostus kestää. Aloittellijalle myös tonnin pyöräkin on monesti tuplasti kalliimpi millä koskaan ajanut. Toki paska /väärä pyörä tappaa kiinnostuksen heti mutta ei näissä sellaisia vaihtoehtoja ole näkynyt.



Liian kallis on jokaisen henkilökohtainen asia. 1500 euron hintaluokan pyörät on kuitenkin ihan tavanomaista tavaraa krossareista puhuttaessa, eikä mielestäni mitenkään ylimitoitettu kenellekään, joka ei elä kassakriisin partaalla. Tuolla hinnalla saa kaikin puolin toimivaa laatua, mutta hifistelyyn, jossa hinnan ja laadun suhde alkaa heikentyä, ei vielä mennä.

 Itse vierastan ajatusta, jossa ns. aloittelija testaa halvalla kalustolla innostustaan. Toki riskinä on se, että 1600 euron pyörä jää vähälle käytölle vs 1000 euron pyörä. Toisaalta riskinä on sekin, että tonnin pyörän hankkinut alkaa kaivata hetken kuluttua jotain enemmän ja silloin uuden hankinta on kaikkein kallein ratkaisu. Näitä joutuu jokainen mielessään pyörittelemään. Valinta pitäisi perustua johinkin tiettyyn näkemykseen, muuten tonninkin pyörä, joka sekin on ainakin minulle kallis ostos, on puhtaasti tuurilla valittu. 





> Itse en varmaan geometroista ole tuota takahaarukan pituuttaa juuri noteerannut, enkä juuri siitä ymmärrä. Liittyy varmaan jotenkin painopisteeseen



Yleensä tuolla haetaan rauhallista ajettavuutta ja retkipyörissä tilaa sivulaukuille. Ei huono asia, kun kysyjällä oli ajatus tehdä retkiä. Toki Roven haarukkakin mahdollistaa laukkujen käytön. Itselläni on 430 tai 435 mm haarukka ja Ortliebin back-rollerit mahtuu juuri ja juuri normaalisti 43-44 kengän numeron kanssa (tai Shimanon lukkokengät, jossa numerologiikka poikkeaa ns. normaalista, koossa 45) kyytiin. Haittapuolena joku voi kokea herkkyyden puutteen, mutta se tuskin normaalissa rauhallisessa lenkkeilyssä tai retkipyöräilyssä haittaa. Ja vaikuttaahan ajettavuuteen moni muukin asia. Rungossa on niin monta mittaa ja kulmaa, ettei yhtä lukua tuijottamalla voi käsitystä ominaisuuksista saada. Lisäksi kiekkojen ja renkaiden ominaisuudet voi tuota kuvaa muuttaa. Voi olla, että tämä avautuu vasta kilometrien myötä, mutta hyvä silti olisi koittaa saada pyörä kokeiltavaksi ennen ostopäätöstä.





> Mitä kahvojen päivitykseen tulee niin oli se sitten 8-, 9-, 10-, tai jopa 11-vaihteinen niin ens vuonna se standardi on varmaankin jo 12 maantielläkin ja täällä on sitten kaikilla kahvojen vaihto edessä?



Ei ole. 10 toimii varmasti 90% käyttäjien mielestä riittävän hyvin. Siihen myös on jatkoa ajatellen hyvin valinnanvaraa osissa, jos jotain hienosäätöä haluaa tehdä. 8- ja 9-vaihteinen on tässä suhteessa paljon rajoitetumpi ja sekin vain perustason tavaraa. Tietysti osat on myös halvempia kuin 10- ja 11-vaihteisissa.

Hydrauliset jarrut on upeat käyttää, mutta veikkaan kysyjän sormilla mekaanistenkin toimivan riittävän hyvin. Pienikokoisen ihmisen tilanne voi olla toinen, jos maantiekahvoja pitää puristustaa lujaa. Tämäkin selviää kokeilemalla, eroja eri jarruissa voi olla. Mekaanisten säätö on myös periaatteessa helppoa, vaikka halvimmissa jarruissa joutuukin tekemään töitä enemmän kuin joissain kalliimmissa malleissa. Vaikka hydraulisetkin ovat yleensä ongelmattomat, mekaaniset ei välttämättä ole huono valinta retkipyörässä.

Jarruihin liittyen molemmissa näyttää olevan takajarru haarukan sisällä. Tästä seuraa se, että vaijeri tulee takana kuoresta ulos ylös päin. Vesi pääsee kuoren sisään, mikä vähitellen lisää kitkaa ja voi talvella jäätyä. Tuohon kannattaakin heti laittaa haitarikumi tms. suoja vaijerin päälle. Kahden euron kumin saa varmaan tingittyä kaupan päälle asennettuna. Työ kestää 5 minuuttia.

Joissain pyörissä on jarru kolmion yläpuolella. Se voi kuitenkin vaikuttaa tavaratelineen asennukseen ja hifistelijät näkee ehkä muitakin vaikutuksia eli yksiselitteisesti hyvää tai huonoa jarrun sijoituspaikkaa ei ole. Kunhan tiedostaa asian.

Mahdolliseen talvikäyttöön vaikuttas myös rengaskoko. Todennäköisesti ongelma poistuu aikanaan, mutta tällä hetkellä on markkinoilla vain yksi nastarengas 650b-kiekkoon (27,5") n. 35 mm levyisenä. Kun pyörässä on vakiona 47 mm rengas, mieluummin itse valitsisin 35 millistä pykälää leveämmän talveksi. Toki 35 mm (vai oliko se 38 mm) renkaallakin pärjää siinä, missä krossarilla ylipäätään talviajossa eli tämäkin asia kannattaa tiedostaa. Koossa 700 c (28") tarjontaa on paremmin.





> Jos claris on oikeasti paska niin se on sitten eri asia.



Kannattaa kokeilla, miltä vivut ja niiden toiminta tuntuu ja miten käsi kahvojen päällä istuu. Shimanon ja Sramin logiikka on erilainen, kun Shimanolla käytetään jarrukahvaa myös vaihtamiseen, Sramilla vaihteet hoituu kokonaan jarruvivun takana olevalla vaihdevivulla. Koen, että Shinano on kevyempi käyttää, Sram vaatii enemmän voimaa. Toisaalta vierastan jarruvivun sivuttaisliikettä. Jälleen asia, joka kannattaa huomioida ja sitten päättää, onko sillä itselle merkitystä.





> Oot kuitenkin ihan oikeassa että tuossa on puntaroinnissa 2 melko erilaista ja eri hintaluokassa olevaa pyörää.



Vaihtoehtona onkin myös Rove DL tonnin hintaluokassa ja Broamin eri vaihtoehdot. Jos rungon mitoitus on sopiva, noista varmasti löytyy hyvä valinta. Periaatteessa mikä tahansa, kunhan se vain vastaa tarpeita, jotka siis pitäisi saada määriteltyä.

Kun aloittaja halusi ns. valmiin pyörän, vaihteiden välitykset kannattaa vielä katsoa. Rove ST:sää on laaja pakka, mutta edessä vain yksi ratas. Ykkösvaihde on 40/42 eli aika kevyt ja siten varmaan ok. Myös suurin vaihde 40/11 riittää useimmille tasamaalla, mutta alamäessä voi kaivata isompaa vaihdetta. Keskinopeus ei silti nouse, jos hetken saa polkea hiukan lujempaa eli on lähinnä fiilispuolen juttu.

Broam 60:n ykkösvaihde on hiukan lyhyempi eli kevyempi ja suurin vaihde hiukan pidempi. Erona on lähinnä kahden eturattaan systeemi, joka vaatii hiukan enemmän opettelua kuin yksi eturatas. Lisäksi koen porrastuksen 30/46 turhan suureksi, pidän enemmän 36/46 rattaista. Se kuitenkin teettää hiukan pohdintaa ykkösvaihteen välityksen kanssa. Itselläni on 36/36-välitys ja tuota lyhyempää ei tähän ehkä kannata laittaa.

Pakan porrastuksen eli vaihteiden välityserojen suuruus voi näissä pyörissä myös olla jonkun maantiepyöräilijän mielestä turhan suuri. Vaihtelevassa rauhallisessa ajossa tuskin ongelmaa siitä tulee. Mutta parempien välitysten hakeminen vaatii jo kokemusta omista tarpeista. Siihen voi palata 5000 kilometrin jälkeen.

----------


## stenu

> Vissiin raukes jo valmistajan takuu vai tuliko sieltä edes mitään ratkasuja ongelmaan?



Lyhyt vastaus:
Takuu (5 vuotta) on vielä voimassa, mutta mikroyrityksen asiakkuuteen liittyy riskinsä  :Hymy: 

Pitkä vastaus:
Homman nimi on se, että Cyclo Bicyclesiä pyörittänyt Bernat riitautui italialaisen pajan kanssa, joka teräsrungot kasasi. Siellä porukka vaihtui ja työnjälki muuttui niin huonoksi, että Bernat joutui perumaan kaupat kolmesta viimeisestä tilatusta rungosta ja palauttamaan ennakkomaksut niistä asiakkailleen. Kyseinen paja ei suostunut kuitenkaan palauttamaan Bernatin sinne jo maksamia rahoja, Bernat riitautui niiden kanssa ja Bernat joutui laittamaan pillit pussiin Cyclon osalta. Nyt kyseinen paja ei ota vastuulleen vanhan porukan aikaista takuujuttua.

Nykyään hän vetää luxuspyöräretkiä rikkaille (jenkki)turisteille Bike Cat Tours -nimisessä firmassa, mutta sattuneesta syystä retket on nyt vähissä, joten herra on ilmeisestikin melko p.a. tällä hetkellä. Siksi ei hän ei olisi edes kyennyt järjestämään rungolle korjausta jossain toisaalla juuri nyt, mutta lupasi kyllä yrittää raapia jostain rahat kasaan niin, että saisi maksettua edes osan korjauskuluista mulle takaisin. Mutta koska Bernat on oikeasti hyvä tyyppi, niin enhän mä kehtaa siltä mitään pyytää.. Jos se vielä joskus saa Cyclon pyörimään, niin antakoon vaikka alennusta seuraavasta rungosta sitten.

Oikeasti toi runko oli kuitenkin rosterirungoksi edullinen ja vaikka mä sen tietenkin ostin "loppuelämän rungoksi, on se hintansa haukkunut kolmen ja puolen aikana ja vaikka siitä ei olisi tullut enää kalua, niin ei olisi mennyt ne rahat hukkaan. Niin hyvä se on ollut, että ongelmaksi tulee ihan oikeasti muodostumaan se, että mitä seuraavaksi. Tai siis mitä sellaista seuraavaksi, mikä ei maksa niin tuhansia euroja, että ei mene yli sen rajan, mitä mä pidän jollain tapaa järkevänä fillarirungon hintana.

Tekovika toi sauman ratkeaminen toki mun mielestä oli, mutta myönnän, että käyttäjän jossain määrin säälimätön käyttö on kyllä osaltaan edesauttanut ratkeamista eli pieni spekuloinnin vara jää siihen, että halusinko rungon tehtävän liian kevyistä putkista. Vaakaputkeksi olisi ollut ollut tarjolla vähän paksuseinäisempikin vaihtoehto, joka olisi joustanut ehkä vähän vähemmän, jolloin sauma ei ehkä olis ratkennut, mutta se on täyttä spekulaatiota siis. Tätä videota vaikka kun katsoo, niin se horisontaalinen jousto, mitä etuhaarukassa ja rungossa tapahtuu, aiheuttaa juurikin sellaisen liikkeen putkiin, että vaakaputken alareunan sauma joutuu rasituksen alaiseksi.

Maalaamiseen liittyen, niin ei ole pulveri vaan ruiskulla on maalattu ja ajattelin yrittää paikkaamista itse. Värikoodi on tallessa ja Decoväristä saa kaksikomponenttiepoksimaalia "ammattitasoisella" suuttimella varustettuun spraypurkkiin pakattuna. Venehommien kanssa olen aikoinaan harrastanut paikkamaalaushommiakin sen verran, että ei ole ihan peukalo keskellä kämmentä. Samalla tapaa maalasin maasto-Gunnarin takapään aikoinaan sen jälkeen, kun Konga oli sinkuloinut mulle sen perän ja siitä ainakin tuli ihan hyvä ja on myös kestänyt yllättävän hyvin.

(Mun kohdalta se mainittu fillarielitismi on siis ehkä nyt määritelty: se sitä, että ajaa mieluummin vanhalla ja hyväksi todetulla, tutun korjaamalla ja itse paikkamaalaamallaan rungolla kuin suin päin ostelee uusia, joista ei ole takeita siitä, että ne olisivat vanhaa parempia tai ainakaan mieluisampia.)

E: 1,76 kg muuten painaa paljas runko, kun irroitin jarrutappeja lukuunottamatta kaiken irti lähtevän. 54x55,5 cm.

----------


## stenu

> Minusta ne kuuluu kuituiseenkin. Pätevä korjaaja (en minä) laminoi maton sen verran siististi, että itse jättäisin korjauskohdan näkyville ilman paikkamaalausta. Kuituahan on ehkä helpoin korjata.



Meidän Idan etelän leirillä talvella kaatumalla rikkomasta BMC:stä tuli neidin mukaan niin siisti, että korjauskohtaa ei juuri edes näe. Siinä oli siis muutaman neliösentin reikä keskellä vaakaputkea, kun pyörä pysähtyi tolppaan vaakaputki edellä kaatumisen jälkeen. En ole itse nähnyt vielä korjattuna.

----------


## jaakki

> Valintaperusteena on varmaan jokin logikka, joka ei avaudu minulle. Molemmat ovat varmasti hintaan suhteutettuna hyviä valintoja. Mutta kannattaa vielä koittaa määritellä ominaisuudet, joita haluaa. Feltissä näyttää olevan takahaarukka pitkä, ajateltu varmaan retkipyörän ominaisuuksia enemmän kuin Konassa.
> 
>  Ns. aloittelijan ei kannata säikähtää kalliimpaa valintaa. Hyvistä ominaisuuksista hyötyy kaikki. Hiukan tuo 8-vaihteinen voimansiirto kuitenkin arveluttaa ja kun mahdollinen päivitys vaatii uudet vivut, tulee sille toimenpiteelle hintaa kohtuuttomasti. Eli josko sittenkin miettisi tältä pohjalta myös kalliimpaa Felttiä kolmantena.



Kyllä se on Kona Rove ST, sillä edellytyksellä, että kaupassa tuntuu hyvältä. Toivottavasti siinä nyt on edes jokin asia paremmin kuin 1000 euron Broamissa tmvs., minkä ihan aloittelijakin huomaa käytössä  :Leveä hymy:  Itse ajattelen niin, että Kona Rove ST on kaiketi tunnettu/haluttu malli, joten siinä myös arvo säilyy, ja on helppo myydä, jos perse ei kestäkään gravel grindausta!

Felt Broam 60 kiinnosti ensikädessä takahaarukan, hiilikuitikeulan vuoksi, ja myös siksi, että en oikeastaan 1000e hintaluokasta saanut ehdotuksia. Tavoite oli saada tarkempaan vertailuun kaksi eri hintaluokan pyörää ja ikään kuin todeta, että haluaako tietyistä ominaisuuksista sitten oikeasti maksaa.

PS. Pakko sanoa, että on tämä gravel grindaus aikamoista hifistelyä muihin harrastuksiini nähden (painonosto, juoksu)  :Leveä hymy:  Odotusarvo oli, että tälläkin foorumilla olisi tietyt 1-2 "kestosuosikkia" tuon hintakategorian sisältä, mutta ei olekaan ihan niin. Tällä hetkellä tuntuu kaukaiselta ajatukselta edes ymmärtää, miksi uuteen pyörään pitäisi kajota. Onkin jännä nähdä, että muuttuuko itselläkin tuntuma ja tieto kilometrien lisääntyessä ja tulevaisuudessa haluankin sörkkiä esim. vaihdepakkaa tai vaihtaa rengasta.

Niin ja mitä tulee omaan pyöräilytaustaani, niin viime kesänä tuli ajeltua tuttavan Insera C700 cyclocrossilla mm. pieni saariston rengastie ja pieniä 50-70 km lenkkejä. Erityisesti vauhdin ja etenemisen huuma vei jalat alta, mitä en ollut koskaan kokenut Jopolla kauppaan polkiessani. Kuntotausta on onneksi muusta urheilusta johtuen ihan OK tähän lajiin, vaikka nöösi olenkin (mm. 3400m cooper).

----------


## velib

> Kyllä se on Kona Rove ST, sillä edellytyksellä, että kaupassa tuntuu hyvältä. Toivottavasti siinä nyt on edes jokin asia paremmin kuin 1000 euron Broamissa tmvs., minkä ihan aloittelijakin huomaa käytössä  Itse ajattelen niin, että Kona Rove ST on kaiketi tunnettu/haluttu malli, joten siinä myös arvo säilyy, ja on helppo myydä, jos perse ei kestäkään gravel grindausta!
> 
> PS. Pakko sanoa, että on tämä gravel grindaus aikamoista hifistelyä muihin harrastuksiini nähden (painonosto, juoksu)  Odotusarvo oli, että tälläkin foorumilla olisi tietyt 1-2 "kestosuosikkia" tuon hintakategorian sisältä, mutta ei olekaan ihan niin. Tällä hetkellä tuntuu kaukaiselta ajatukselta edes ymmärtää, miksi uuteen pyörään pitäisi kajota. Onkin jännä nähdä, että muuttuuko itselläkin tuntuma ja tieto kilometrien lisääntyessä ja tulevaisuudessa haluankin sörkkiä esim. vaihdepakkaa tai vaihtaa rengasta.



Hyvä valinta! Vielä kun saat pyörän ostettua ja kotiin asti  :Leveä hymy:  Oma ensimmäinen harrastepyörä oli myös Kona Rove, ja itse ajelin sillä ainakin pari vuotta tyytyväisenä ilman mitään modauksia. Ensimmäinen muutos taisi olla paremmat renkaat, mutta tuohon tämän vuoden ST:hen ei niitäkään tarvitse vaihtaa ellei nyt aivan pelkkää asfalttia aio ajella. Renkaiden lisäksi ainoa muutos taitaa olla 1x -voimansiirtoon vaihtaminen, ja sekin etuvaihtajan kahvan rikkoutumisen seurauksena. Fillaritoria selaillessa huomaa että Rovet on viety käsistä, ja niihin löytyy ostoilmoituksiakin. Sijoituksena pyörää ei voi tietenkään pitää, mutta mahdottoman kallista kokeilusta ei tule jos vaikka vuoden päästä haluaakin päästä pyörästä eroon. Varsinkin jos teräspyörät pysyvät yhä valtamuodissa.

Hifistelystä vielä, pyöräilyssä on mahdollista hifistellä aivan loputtomasti, mutta pakollistahan se ei ole. Aika vaikea on itsekään erottaa mikä kaikki omasta hifistelystä on ulkopuolelta opittua ja mikä oikeasti omasta tarpeesta ja halusta lähtevää. Esimerkiksi jarruja ja renkaita olen vaihdellut ihan käytännön syistä, mutta esimerkiksi hiilikuituosien hankkiminen kevennysmielessä taitaa mennä (omalla kohdalla) turhamaisuuden puolelle. Saahan sitä juoksussakin ostaa 50 € tai 250 € lenkkarit kaiken maailman kompressiovaatteista ym. puhumattakaan. Toki summat jäävät pienemmiksi kuin pyöräilyssä. Jokainen harrastakoon tavallaan!

----------


## Mohkku

> Kyllä se on Kona Rove ST, sillä edellytyksellä, että kaupassa tuntuu hyvältä. Toivottavasti siinä nyt on edes jokin asia paremmin kuin 1000 euron Broamissa tmvs., minkä ihan aloittelijakin huomaa käytössä  Itse ajattelen niin, että Kona Rove ST on kaiketi tunnettu/haluttu malli, joten siinä myös arvo säilyy, ja on helppo myydä, jos perse ei kestäkään gravel grindausta!



Tuo on hyvä pointti eli katsoa, kannattaako maksaa enemmän.

Pehmustetut housut on muuten syytä hankkia... Satulankin voi jouta vaihtamaan. Se ei ole pyörän huonoutta, jos satula ei sovi.

----------


## Veltti

> Näiden keskustelujen pohjalta päädyn todennäköisesti valitsemaan Kona Rove ST:n (1600e) ja Felt Broam 60 (1000e) välillä. 
> 
> Näihin päädyin siksi, että tuo Kona Rove ST nyt vain vaikuttaa turvalliselta hyväksi havaitulta vaihtoehdolta, joka on tilattavissa Suomesta. Vastavuoroisesti Felt Broam 60 ei ole saanut lyttääviä kommentteja ja on kuitenkin 1000 euron pyöräksi kaiketi ihan kelpo vehje hiilikuituhaarukalla 
> 
> Kiitoksia hyvistä ehdotuksista ja tuskin sitä voi kovin huonoa valintaa tehdä kun ei ole tietoa paremmasta!



Broam 40:stä sain juuri hyviä tarjouksia. Laitat 200-300e enemmän niin irtoaa. Kuitenkin astetta paremmat osat ja löytyy ns. hyllystä.

----------


## jaakki

> Tuo on hyvä pointti eli katsoa, kannattaako maksaa enemmän.
> 
> Pehmustetut housut on muuten syytä hankkia... Satulankin voi jouta vaihtamaan. Se ei ole pyörän huonoutta, jos satula ei sovi.



No nyt se on virallista eli Kona Rove ST (54cm) lähti tilaukseen. Ei ollut testattavissa tällä alueella, mutta myyjä sai vakuuttuneeksi, että 54cm runko on se oikea, kun pituutta on karvan verran alle 180cm. Nyt vain pitäisi jaksaa odotella muutama päivä... Ai että

----------


## Mohkku

Odottavan aika on pitkä. Mutta onneksi kelit vaan paranee. 

Tuossa on taatusti pyörää pitkäksi aikaa ja moneen tarpeeseen.

----------


## Jami2003

> No nyt se on virallista eli Kona Rove ST (54cm) lähti tilaukseen. Ei ollut testattavissa tällä alueella, mutta myyjä sai vakuuttuneeksi, että 54cm runko on se oikea, kun pituutta on karvan verran alle 180cm. Nyt vain pitäisi jaksaa odotella muutama päivä... Ai että



Viitaten aiempaan rungon geometria muutokseen minäkin uskon että 54 cm on se oikea.

----------


## stenu

Maalattu. Väri on pantone 547. Koodi oli tiedossa, mutta sen, että se on "Deep Arctic Blue", opin tänään.

----------


## misopa

Siitähän tuli siisti. Pölyllä ja kuralla sitten loput häivytykset  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

^^ No huh huh. Hieno tuli. Itsekö ruiskuttelit menemään?

----------


## huotah

> Maalattu. Väri on pantone 547. Koodi oli tiedossa, mutta sen, että se on "Deep Arctic Blue", opin tänään.



Hienohan siitä tuli ja nopeasti sait korjattua. Pyörä vaan nippuun ja kohti uusia seikkaluja.

----------


## Jikoo

> Broam 40:stä sain juuri hyviä tarjouksia. Laitat 200-300e enemmän niin irtoaa. Kuitenkin astetta paremmat osat ja löytyy ns. hyllystä.



Mistä putiikista sait tarjouksia? Itse pallotellut Kona Roven ja Broam 60 2019 välillä...

----------


## stenu

> Siitähän tuli siisti. Pölyllä ja kuralla sitten loput häivytykset







> ^^ No huh huh. Hieno tuli. Itsekö ruiskuttelit menemään?







> Hienohan siitä tuli ja nopeasti sait korjattua. Pyörä vaan nippuun ja kohti uusia seikkaluja.



Kiitos, joo itse Decovärin kilikoleilla. Eiköhän se rapa- ja pölykerros ala karttua jo tänään. Jos tuntuu ajossakin vielä ihan normaalilta, niin sitten voi sanoa, että case closed. Toivottavasti pidemmäksi kuin lyhyemmäksi aikaa. Voi olla, että en yhtä kevyttä teräksistä gravel/cx-runkoa enää tässä elämässä saa tai uskalla teettää, niin pitää nauttia tosta niin pitkään kuin voi..  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Eiköhän se rapa- ja pölykerros ala karttua jo tänään. Jos tuntuu ajossakin vielä ihan normaalilta, niin sitten voi sanoa, että case closed.



Pystytkö esim pitkällä linjarilla yms tarkistamaan että tuliko emäputkeen sivuheittoa?

----------


## stenu

Sen perusteella, mitä äkkiseltään ennen maalaamista testasin ohjainlaakeri ja haarukka paikoilleen asennettuna, niin ei tullut, mutta virittelen vähän lankoja tänään, kun saan pyörän kasaan.

----------


## Veltti

> Mistä putiikista sait tarjouksia? Itse pallotellut Kona Roven ja Broam 60 2019 välillä...



Oulun kivijalkaliikkeistä. Broam 40 vaikuttaa juuri sopivalta minulle.
Ajoasento jne.

----------


## stenu

No niin, kävin eilen vähän rytyyttämässä juurakoita ja pellonlaitoja ja vielä on yhtenä kappaleena. Sävyeroa tuli sen verran, että jouduin meikkaamaan vielä haarukkaakin. Kunhan lakka kuivahtaa, niin saan senkin takas paikoilleen. 8,7 kg ton kuitukeulan kanssa ja kuvan hiluilla. Kiekot on tukevat, mutta ei superkeveät. (King R45 + 32/28 Sapim D-Light + Belgium Plus). Eiköhän tää keissi ollut tässä. Ehkä jossain vaiheessa sitten jotain ton kaveriksi. Mutta nyt sen kanssa ei ole kiire eikä pakkohankinta ahista, kun tosta ei tarvi - eikä oikeastaan voikaan luopua - koska jälleenmyyntiarvoa tolla tuskin enää on..  :Vink:

----------


## LJL

^ Ja eikun kovaa ajoa. Sinänsä hauska, että vaaka heilahtaa about samoille lukemille kuin allekirjoittaneen Exploro Ltd Mhiilen ankkuriaerokiekoilla. Sama idea mutta pyörissä ei oikeastaan ole yhtikäs mitään samaa.

----------


## yksinteoin

On toi kyllä todella hieno pyörä, tän ketjun kauneimpia. Todella mukavaa, että sai korjattua ja pyörä pääsee taas kovaan ajoon.

----------


## Gary oin'

Loistavaa, Cyclolle pitkää ikää!

Päivitetääs oma lenkki-GG pitkästä aikaa tähän ketjuun. Pacerin 32mm max. rengasspeksi on leveyden suhteen hyvin konservatiivinen, minusta tätä runkoa olisi pitänyt myydä speksillä "laita 35mm Gravelkingit". 


lisää https://1drv.ms/u/s!AqKIWXpNjgPmk-Mr...-0h-Q?e=ryl1Kp

Henkilövaaka kertoo 9,4kg, halpa matkalaukkuvaaka 9,2kg ja excel 9,6kg, eli kalibrointia kaivataan. Kuinka paljon Stenun rosterirungolla on painoa? Siinä taitaa olla se suurin painoero tähän verraten

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Sinänsä hauska, että vaaka heilahtaa about samoille lukemille kuin allekirjoittaneen Exploro Ltd Mhiilen ankkuriaerokiekoilla. Sama idea mutta pyörissä ei oikeastaan ole yhtikäs mitään samaa.



Näin 50 vee ikämiehenä voi tunnustaa että LJL:n kuitukeksintö on kaamean näköinen tähän Stenun kaunottareen verrattuna. Kyllä täydellisen pyöreä putki on vaan kaunis.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Näin 50 vee ikämiehenä voi tunnustaa että LJL:n kuitukeksintö on kaamean näköinen tähän Stenun kaunottareen verrattuna.



Kaikella rakkaudella, mielipiteitä on monenlaisia, mutta harvoin sentään _noin_ vääriä  :Leveä hymy:  Joka tapauksessa, jatkamme itse valitsemamme erotiikan tiellä. Pääasia että ajo maittaa, ja ettei ole nenärengasta.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Täsmälleen näin.   :Hymy:

----------


## overlow

Kyllä silmää miellyttää tuo Stenun cyclo. 

Raporttia oman stavangerin päivityksestä, ehkä joku löytää tästä jotain hyötyä pähkäillessä millä vaihteistolla ottaa haluamaansa pyörää, ehkä vain turhaa jaarittelua ja oman ajatuksen kulun avaamista. Ennen päivitystä pyörässä siis oli 105 5700 vaihteet 46/30 eturattaat velo-orangen nelikantti kammilla ja 32-11 10-lehtinen xt pakka, päivitettynä ultegra kahvat grx vaihtajalla 105 kammet ultegra keskiöllä ja 40 hampaisella ovaalirattaalla, pakkana toimii 11-42 11-lehtinen XT pakka. Nyt on tässä lomautettuna ollut aikaa tehdä kunnolla pyörälenkkejä ja on tehty monipuolisia lenkkejä pitkähköistä pk pyörittelyista noin tunnin tempoajoon asfaltilla vaihtelevan pituisiin soralenkkeihin ja väärinpyöräilty tutuilla keskuspuiston poluilla, eli siis aika kattavasti. 

Ongelman ratkaisu tavoitteissa on onnistuttu enkä ole ketjua onnistunut vielä kertaakaan tiputtamaan (ei liene yllättävää että ketju ei putoa kytkimellisellä vaihtajalla narrow wide rattaalta). Välitys suhteissa on lähtenyt pari vaihdetta yläpäästä mutta hypyt vaihteiden välillä jopa pitkillä PK lenkeillä eivät ole tuntuvasti vanhaa isompia ja ei ole ollut ongelmaa pysyä sopivalla cadenssi alueella. Parissa alamäessä kovempitempoisilla lenkeillä on tullut osuttua isoimmalle vaihteelle jolloin vauhtia on ollut noin 50km/h ja vielä olisi ollut jaloissa cadenssia jäljellä polkea kovempaa ja Suomen tasaisissa olosuhteissa tälläisellä harrastelijalla harvemmin on tarvetta tuota kovempaa päästä. Pienessä päässä tosiaan ollaan edelleen suunnilleen samassa kun vanhallakin setillä eli desimaaleja alle 1:1 välityksessä mikä omille heikoille jaloille on sopiva välitys sietää näitä helsingin keskuspuiston jyrkkien lyhyiden mäkien hapotuksia ja pärjää maastonousuissakin niin hyvin kun tälläisellä pyörällä voi pärjätä. Tiivistettynä sanoisin siis että paikallisiin olosuhteisiin ja omaan kuntotasoon nähden erittäin sopivat välitys suhteet ja tulee käytettyä pakkaa kaikkien 11 vaihteen laajuudelta vaikkakin ääripäitä harvemmin. En tiedä johtuuko ovaalista rattaasta vai nykystandardin mukaisesta kampisetistä ja siitä paljon puhutusta jäykkyydestä vai onko vain täyttä placeboa ja keväthuumaa, mutta nykyään pyörä tuntuu lähtevän kiihdyttäessä esimerkiksi valoista huomattavasti entistä herkemmin ja rivakammin liikkeelle ja tuntuu että voima siirtyy äkäisemmin reisistä renkaaseen. 

Jarrukaapeledin päivitys compressoimattomiin kaapeleihin kyllä lisäsi omassa täyspitkästi kaapeloidussa systeemissä varsinkin takajarrun tehoa ja säätelyä huomattavasti entistä paremmaksi, tekisi mieli sanoa että jopa melkein hydraulisen tuntuiseksi, mutta oma kokemus hydraulisista jarruista rajoittuu muutamaan pikaiseen koeajoon joten en ole millään tavalla pätevä tekemään vertausta. Jarruinahan siis toimii TRP spyren mekaaniset 2 puoleiset levarit joissa olen käyttänyt disco brakesin keraamisia tai copper free paloja, toimivat erittäin hyvin varsinkin sateella verrattuna helpommin saatavilla oleviin paloihin.

----------


## stenu

> Loistavaa, Cyclolle pitkää ikää!
> 
> Päivitetääs oma lenkki-GG pitkästä aikaa tähän ketjuun. Pacerin 32mm max. rengasspeksi on leveyden suhteen hyvin konservatiivinen, minusta tätä runkoa olisi pitänyt myydä speksillä "laita 35mm Gravelkingit". 
> 
> Henkilövaaka kertoo 9,4kg, halpa matkalaukkuvaaka 9,2kg ja excel 9,6kg, eli kalibrointia kaivataan. Kuinka paljon Stenun rosterirungolla on painoa? Siinä taitaa olla se suurin painoero tähän verraten



Kiitos, kiva Pacer sulla. Harmi, että Surly lopetti niiden valmistuksen. Olen tässä yrittänyt kyttäillä sopivan kokoista käyettynä, kun mulla on yksi 10-vaihteinen Campa-setti varastossa ja kaiken maailman ei-os tankoa ja stemmiä ym. Aika vähän noita vaan on käytettynä tarjolla, mikä lienee merkki siitä, että omistajat viihtyvät Pacereittensä kanssa  :Hymy:  All Cityn Mr. Pink olisi toinen vastaava reilulla rengastilalla ja mid-reach-maantiejarruilla varustettu monikäyttömaantierunko, joka kelpaisi, jos käyettynä tulisi vastaan.

Juuri kun pyörä oli hetken atomeina, niin punnitsin rungon paljaaltaan, ilman mitään pulttien yms. vaaka (digit. kalavaaka) näytti 1,76 kg. Uusien maalien, pulttien, vaihtajankorvakkeen jne. kanssa 1,84 kg. Toi kuitukeula on tietenkin reippaasti Pacerin haarukkaa kevyempi. Cyclo painaa karvan päälle 9 kg sen alkuperäisen teräskeulan kanssa, jonka uskoisin olevan satakunta grammaa Pacerin keulaa kevyempi.

Ohiampuja: hain Velosportista uuden ketjun Cycloon ja samalla vähän hipelöin sekä SuperX että kuitu-Topstonea ja totesin, että varmasti ovat aivan erinomaisen hyviä pyöriä molemmat, mutta totesin myös, että ei ole boxierotiikka munkaan juttu  :Hymy:  Ymmärrän kyllä ehkä myös sen, miksi joidenkin mielestä se on hienoa.

----------


## slow

Tällainen värihahmotuksen alisuoriutuja ei kyllä huomaa tuossa Stenun pyörässä mitään virhettä...

Garyn Pacer on erittäin linjakas kokonaisuus. Ei liene kovin epämiellyttävä ajossakaan?

----------


## TERU

Stenun pyörää katsellessa huomio kiinnittyy emäputkeen hitsattujen putkien sijainti emäputkessa melkoisen lähellä toisiaan, noihin yhdistettynä vielä ohuehko emäputki. Tuohon yhdistelmäkohtaan kohdistuu vääntöä putkelta runtatessa ja pyörän päälle noustessa miehiseen tapaan, vauhtia potkaisten ja jalan heittäminen satulan ylitse. 

Välttäsin noita molempia sen mitä muistaisin.

----------


## tsunkku

Täällä näköjään moni muukin päätynyt tuohon Kona Roveen ja siihen minäkin alan kallistua. Tuon Bikeshopin alennuksen kanssa taitaa olla teräsrunkoisista vaihtoehdoista hintalaatusuhteeltaan aika hyvä diili ja ei tarvitse ulkomailta tilailla. 

Koon suhteen vielä vähän mietityttää, että kumpi sopisi paremmin, 50 vai 52. Mittaa mulla on 170cm ja sisäsauma on 79. Lisäksi tuntuu että kädet saattaa olla vähän pitkät muuhun kroppaan nähden kun 50 koon Merida cyclossa ainakin kaipaisi vähän pidempää stemmiä ja muistaakseni siinä on vakiona 80 tai 90mm stemmi. 

Konan taulukoiden mukaan 52 osuisi näillä mitoilla paremmin, mutta siinä näkyy stack olevan jo 2cm korkeampi kuin koossa 50, muissa mitoissa ei ole hirveitä eroja. Bikeshopin laskuri antaa myös kooksi 52, mutta sitten taas siellä sanotaan että viiston vaakaputken vuoksi Rovessa kannattaisi valita pykälää pienempi kuin laskurin tulos. Mitä mieltä olette?

----------


## Firlefanz

Ranskalaista käsityötä, ruostesuojakäsiteltyä teräsputkea ja hiilikuitua:



Meral Hansel. Löytyy myös naisten runkomallina nimellä Gretel. Suunniteltu käytettäväksi "650 x 42B ou 700 x 28C avec gardes-boue / 650 x 48B et 700 × 40 sans gardes-boue" eli lokareiden kanssa tai ilman. (Ero vaikuttaa poikkeuksellisen suurelta, mutta johtuu ehkä ajatellusta lokarityypistä?)


Kiinteä takavaihtajan korvake on yllättävä piirre ainakin minusta, mutta muutenhan ollaan nykyajassa eli läpiakselit ja levyjarrut (vaikka ilmeisesti saatavissa myös vannejarrukiinnikkeisenä).


Hinta €1690, mutta sitä en lähde ollenkaan arvioimaan. Sanon vain että tykkään ulkonäöstä :Kieli pitkällä: 


Geometria-, paino- ynnä muita teknisiä tietoja löytää:

https://bike-cafe.fr/2019/02/meral-h...ur-les-femmes/
https://bike-cafe.fr/2019/09/meral-s...ers-du-gravel/


PS Bottom bracket drop näyttäisi olevan 67,5 mm ja kierteet brittiläiselle keskiölle :Sarkastinen:

----------


## LJL

^ Teräsrunko noin järeällä emäputkella voi olla vähän... Nihkeä. Tai aikoinaan kun ajelin itse koko matkalta 1-1/8" kaulaputken Ritcheyn SwissCrossilla, oli muuten alustongallakin käsille silkkisen mukava, ja kokeilin Ninerin jotain teräsraamia tapered-emäputkella niin saamari että oli kovan tuntuinen kanttarellien ylityksessä  :Sarkastinen:  Mieluummin tuollainen ohut kuin Stenun ja Garyn pyörissä (ilman ratkoja)

----------


## Nicco

> Koon suhteen vielä vähän mietityttää, että kumpi sopisi paremmin, 50 vai 52. Mittaa mulla on 170cm ja sisäsauma on 79. 
> 
> Konan taulukoiden mukaan 52 osuisi näillä mitoilla paremmin, mutta siinä näkyy stack olevan jo 2cm korkeampi kuin koossa 50, muissa mitoissa ei ole hirveitä eroja. Bikeshopin laskuri antaa myös kooksi 52, mutta sitten taas siellä sanotaan että viiston vaakaputken vuoksi Rovessa kannattaisi valita pykälää pienempi kuin laskurin tulos. Mitä mieltä olette?



Omat mitat 171 ja 78. Sormen päästä toisen käden sormenpäihin mitta 171 eli ymmärtääkseni melko ”normaalit/ jopa lyhyehköt kädet. Ajan vuoden 2018 koon 50 Rovella. Alkuperäinen 70mm stemmin vaihtui 90mm ja satula on keskikohdasta siirretty 7mm taakse eli säädön varaa vielä jää. Välillä olen pohtinut olisiko 52 ollut parempi, mutta päätynyt aina lopputulokseen että tuo on hyvä. Ajoittain selkä jumittaa mutta liittyy enemmän venyttelyn puutteeseen kuin pyörään. Pienempään runkoon saat sporttisemman asennon ja isompaan ehkä rennomman (stack). Molemmat saat varmasti toimimaan, mutta jos kätesi ovat reilun pituiset pitäisikö harkita kokoa 52 ettei reach lopu kesken?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hiski Läpsteri

> No nyt se on virallista eli Kona Rove ST (54cm) lähti tilaukseen. Ei ollut testattavissa tällä alueella, mutta myyjä sai vakuuttuneeksi, että 54cm runko on se oikea, kun pituutta on karvan verran alle 180cm. Nyt vain pitäisi jaksaa odotella muutama päivä... Ai että



Onnea ostopäätöksen johdosta. Tuoreen 54 cm Rove DL:n omistajana kiinnostaa kuulla vaikutelmistasi nimenomaan mitoituksesta, eihän DL:ssä ja ST:ssähän paljon muuta yhteistä olekaan kuin geometria. Mä olen jylhät 174 senttimetriä pitkä ja jalkani noin 81 cm, enkä siis liene kylän pitkäselkäisin kaveri. DL tuntuu hyvältä, ja mitäpä hätää tässä noviisilla on erilaisia säätöjä testaillessa. Sellainen kumminkin on mielessä melkein joka ajolla, että selkä on hieman enemmän kaarella kuin haluaisin, ja että pitäs joko siirtää satulaa taaemmas tai persettä edemmäs, mutta molemmat ovat jo ääriasennoissa. 

Asiaan toki löytynee monta ratkaisua, enkä sitäpaitsi oo ajanut kuin max. 15 km pätkää, joten voi olla, että pyörään tutustuessa asia valkenee.

----------


## stenu

> Stenun pyörää katsellessa huomio kiinnittyy emäputkeen hitsattujen putkien sijainti emäputkessa melkoisen lähellä toisiaan, noihin yhdistettynä vielä ohuehko emäputki. Tuohon yhdistelmäkohtaan kohdistuu vääntöä putkelta runtatessa ja pyörän päälle noustessa miehiseen tapaan, vauhtia potkaisten ja jalan heittäminen satulan ylitse. 
> 
> Välttäsin noita molempia sen mitä muistaisin.



52-senttisessä ja sitä pienemmissä CrossCheckeissä sama kohta näyttää tolta ja kasassa nekin pysyy. Korjaushitsauksen tehneeltä kaverilta tuli tuomio, että alkuperäinen sauma oli vähän turhan nätisti tehty. Ehkä varottu sitä, että aika paljon sorvaamalla ohennettu emäputki ei ota lämmöstä nokkiinsa niin kuin se nyt korjauksen seuraksena vähän teki. Mitään en meinaa välttää. Kävin toissa päivänä rytyyttämässä juurakkoa ja pellonlaitaa ja yhtenä kappaleena on vielä  :Hymy:

----------


## tsunkku

> Omat mitat 171 ja 78. Sormen päästä toisen käden sormenpäihin mitta 171 eli ymmärtääkseni melko ”normaalit/ jopa lyhyehköt kädet. Ajan vuoden 2018 koon 50 Rovella. Alkuperäinen 70mm stemmin vaihtui 90mm ja satula on keskikohdasta siirretty 7mm taakse eli säädön varaa vielä jää. Välillä olen pohtinut olisiko 52 ollut parempi, mutta päätynyt aina lopputulokseen että tuo on hyvä. Ajoittain selkä jumittaa mutta liittyy enemmän venyttelyn puutteeseen kuin pyörään. Pienempään runkoon saat sporttisemman asennon ja isompaan ehkä rennomman (stack). Molemmat saat varmasti toimimaan, mutta jos kätesi ovat reilun pituiset pitäisikö harkita kokoa 52 ettei reach lopu kesken?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kiitoksia! Ollaan näköjään aika samoissa mitoissa. Mulla on keskisormen päästä toisen käden keskisormen päähän 177cm, eli ei nyt mahdotonta eroa siinäkään.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Anteeksi häiriö, mutta täytyy kompata stenua. Rungon pitää kestää käyttöä ja jos ei kestä niin siinä on vikaa.

----------


## Hiski Läpsteri

> Tuskinpa tuo hiilikuituhaarukka mitään mullistavaa ajamiseen tuo. Cyclocross-buumin aikaan Kona Jake oli suosittu peruskrossari. Alumiinirunko alumiinihaarukalla eli näyttää ainakin päältä katsottuna vastaavalta kuin tuo Rove DL. Jos pyörä tuntuu hyvältä, se on hyvä. Markkinointi toimii niiin, että tehdään harkitusti vaihtoehtoja, jolla saadaan porukka haluamaan jotain uutta. Se taas ei ole aina kuluttajan etu.
> 
> Soran vivuista en joskus pitänyt, mutta nykyään käyttölogiikka on ilmeisesti samanlainen kuin esim. Tiagrassa ja siten ok. Jos kuume iskee, on tuota pyörää helppo parannella esim. (todennäköisesti) paremmilla renkailla. Hiilikuidun etuna pidetään parempaa tärinän vaimennusta ja keveyttä. Jos nykyinen runko ei ole liian kova, puolen kilon säästö painossa on lopulta aika pieni. Juomapullon tyhjeneminen on sama asia. Ja jos alle mahtuu leveämpää rengasta, mahdollisimman iso ja ennenkaikkea joustavakylkinen rengas parantaa ajotuntumaa. Kun vielä alumiinirunko+haarukkakin voi olla hyvin toteutettu, ero kalliimpaan voi jäädä olemattomaksi.
> 
>  Myös eturatastuksen vaihto voi tulla mieleen. Itse en ole tottunut 34/50-porrastukseen, pidään 36/46-yhdistelmää parempana. Toki ykkösvaihe muuttuu pykälän raskaammaksi, ellei takana muuta ratastusta. 36-11 taitaa löytyä 9-vaihteisenakin. Siinä taas porrastus harvenee eli ei yksiselitteisesti ole hyvä asia.



Kiinnostavia huomioita siinä, kiitos vain. Mukavaa hommaa tämä pähkäily.

Vanteeet meinasivatkin karsiutua jatkosta jo ekalla viikolla, kun ajoin ihan autoillekin tarkoitetulla soratiellä alamäessä aika makeaan monttuun. Huomattuani sen ehdin just nostaa eturenkaan, mutten pyrstöäni satulalta, ja takavanne meni kieroon ainakin kahdessa suunnassa. Rihtauksen opettelu on mukavaa hommaa, epämääräisen nippeliavaimen/-pyöristimen myyneelle liikkeelle reklamoiminen not as mush. Uusia renkaita ois tosiaan kiinnostavaa kokeilla. Nuo vakiona tulleet 37 mm WTB Riddlerit kestänevät kyllä kaiken, mitä niillä keksin tehdä, mutta tän hetkisten työmatkareittieni soraosuuksilla niiden rajat ovat tulleet vastaan. Tärinän ja vanteelle hakkaamisen välinen alue on melko kapea. Rungon puolesta tohon otukseen mahtunevat reilusti tuhdimmatkin kuin 37 mm renkaat, mutta missä kohtaa taas on 19mm sisämittaisten vanteiden maksimi?

----------


## Mohkku

Roven haarukat tulee vastaan ennen kuin vanteen kapasiteetti loppuu kesken. Tietysti vanteen muotoilukin voi ääritapauksissa vaikuttaa, mutta itselläni on maasturissa ensiasennuksena 17 mm leveät Bontragerin vanteet ja 2,2" renkaat.

Jos kiekot menee uusiksi, on kaksi vaihtoehtoa. Joko alkaa hifistellä kevyiden osien kanssa tai sitten koittaa löytää hyvä ja halpa. Akseliston kanssa pitää olla tarkkana, mutta muuten jälkimmäiseen tarpeeseen voisi olla jotain tällaista:

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...eel-set-676137

Itse en yritä tehdä rihtauksia. Kun vien kiekot (naapuri)kylän parhaalle asentajalle, tietää mitä saa. Jos ne suoristuu, homma on ok. Jos ei, pitää alkaa katsella uusia.

----------


## sauna41

Hoi!

Itsellä olisi haussa ensimmäinen oikea pyörä noin tonnin budjetilla ja uskon, että gravel-pyörä sopisi tarpeisiini. Valtaosa ajoista on asfaltilla mutta muutkin reitit kiinnostavat kunhan saa niille sopivan pelin alle. Olen käynyt muutamalla lyhyellä koeajolla ja tällä hetkellä olisi vaihtoehdoiksi rajattu* Marin Nicasio* (850e), *Kona Rove DL* (999e) ja* Felt Broam 60* (889e). Vaihtoehtoja löytyisi toki netistä lisää mutta taitaa olla aika riski näin ensimmäisen droppitankoisen pyörän kohdalla lähteä tilailemaan ilman koeajoa? Geometriakuvatkin näin aloittelijalle täyttä hepreaa. Pituutta löytyy se 193cm, mikä sekin rajoittaa hieman valikoimaa.

 Mahtaakohan täällä olla kenelläkään mitään viisaita vinkkejä tämän vaikean valinnan suhteen  :Hymy:  ?

edit: Löytyykö kellään kokemusta noista XXL:n White-pyöristä? Näyttää olevan suhteellisen usein aleja ilmeisesti ihan ok-pyöristä. Tuolla vaan tuo koko huolettaa kun taitaa XL olla 58 cm ja jäädä pieneksi itselle?

----------


## palikka

Olet ainakin sen verran pitkä, että hyvin suurella todennäköisyydellä se suurin koko kaikista pitäisi sulle olla se sopivin eli Nicasio 60cm, Kona 58cm ja Felt 61cm. Geometrioista ei välttämättä tarvitse ymmärtää vaikkakin pyörissä onkin eroja ajoasennossa ja ajotuntumassa mutta varmasti hyviä vaihtoehtoja nuo ovat eli voisit ihan koeajon perusteella ottaisit sen sopivamman tuntuisen ja sitten miettisit, että kannattaako laittaa lisää pätäkkää pöytään, koska noista kaikista löytyy mallistosta parempaa versiota. 

Tärkeitä asioita aloittelijalle voi olla esimerkiksi rengastila, jota ei yhdessäkään gravel-pyörässä ole liikaa. Myöskin lokareiden kiinnitys ym. kannattaa ottaa rungossa huomioon mikäli aikoo laittaa. Tuossa hintaluokassa myös kannattaa katsoa löytyykö pyörästä vaikkapa hiilikuituhaarukka ja läpiakselit mitä ei kovin halvalla päivitetäkään muttei nämäkään pakollisia ole.

Jos näistä keskenään melko erilaisista pyöristä jotain haluaa tuoda esille niin:
-Konassa on parhaat voimansiirron osat sekä jarrut.
-Feltissä nykyaikaisimmin speksattu runko eli em. läpiakselit ja hiilikuituhaarukka muuten kovassa alumiinirungossa.
-Marinissa mukavin mutta painavin teräsrunko.

Tuo stadiumin pyörä ei oikein vaikuta gravel-pyörältä ja vaikea suositella kun ei speksejä ja geometriaa tuolta satu silmään. On siinä alexrimsin cxd6 kiekot tai ainakin kehät, joka jossain määrin on plussaa.

https://www.marinbikes.com/fi/bikes/20-nicasio
Rupesin jostakin syystä kuolaamaan tuon nicasio+ perään, että oispa kiva, jos olis tuommonen aina valmiina tuossa pihalla pieniä huviajelua ja seikkailuja varten... Tämä ei mikään maantietykki kuitenkaan ole mutta kävisi varmasti myös ainoaksi pyöräksi, koska todella monikäyttöiseltä vaikuttaa. Ehkäpä mulle riittää, jos joskus kasailen Topstoneen 650B kiekot.

Tässä muuten tämä vielä ehdokkaaksi tuohon listaan. Itse ainakin olen tykännyt. Sulle ei ainakaan koot lopu kesken, koska limityt L ja XL-kokojen väliin.
https://www.cannondale.com/en-nl/bik.../topstone-sora

XXL:n White-pyörissä ainakin GX 18 ja 19 vuosimallit olivat isompia mitä antoivat ymmärtää, joten niistä kyllä se 58 saattaisi sopia.

----------


## Mohkku

Geometrioita katsomalla vaikuttaa siltä, että Marin muistuttaa noista eniten maantiepyörää tai cyclokrossaria, Konassa ja Feltissä on ehkä enemmän haettu gravelille tyypillistä rauhallisuutta. Esim. koossa 56 akseliväli Marinissa 1009, Konassa 1049 ja Feltissä 1066. Keulakulma vastaavasti 72,5 / 71,5 / 71 ja takaharukan pituudet 420 / 435 / 450. Rungon korkeuden ja pituuden suhde on lähellä toisiaan, Marinissa pienin, Feltissä suurin, ja keskiön pudotus kaikissa sama. Hiuksia halkovia eroja saadaan keskiön korkeuteen rengaskoosta, koska Marinissa se on 650x47, Konassa 700x37 ja Feltissä 700x40 eli Marinin rengas on halkaisijaltaan ehkä muutaman millin muita pienempi. 

Voi olla, ettei tässä tapauksessa geometrian erot ole tärkein kriteeri päätyä johonkin tiettyyn malliin, toteutuksen onnistuneisuus kokonaisuutena (muu geometria, materiaalien ominaisuudet, kiekot ja renkaat jne.) voi olla ajettavuuden kannalta tärkeämpää kuin vain nuo mitat. Jos kuitenkin arvostaa pyörän käsiteltävyydessä herkkyyttä, Marin oletusarvoisesti on paras. Jos taas aikoo kuljettaa tavaratelineellä sivulaukkuja, pitkä takahaarukka on parempi kuin lyhyt varsinkin pitkällä kuskilla, jolla luultavasti kenkäkin on keskimääräistä suurempi eli kantapää ulottuu taaemmas ja voi siis ainakin Marinissa osua sivulaukkuihin. Silloin Felt on paras. Riippuu siis sauna41:n tarpeista, miten geometriaa arvostaa. Mutta vaikka Marinin jyrkkä keulakulma ja lyhyt takahaarukka voi ajettavuuden kannalta olla houkutteleva, ihan normaaliin ajamiseen muun liikenteen seassa tuskin Felt, Konasta puhumattakaan, millään tavalla huono on. Saattaa jopa ensimmäistä kippurasarvista hankkivalle olla mukavin ajettava. Rengaskoosta tulee eniten rajoitteita Mariniin, koska nastarengasta ei ole tuon kokoisena ainakaan vielä saatavissa ja ylipäätään markkinoilla on nyt vain yksi melko arvokas nastarengas eli NRTH Gravdal 38 millisenä, ellei kapein mahdollinen maastopyörän rengas (27,5x2,1") tuohon mahdu. En tiedä, onko Feltissä vai Konassa paremmin tilaa renkaille, mutta 700c eli 28" vanteelle sopivia talvirenkaita on monen kokoisena ja -merkkisenä saatavissa.

----------


## palikka

Hieman sotkin tuossa itse linkkaamalla tuon "Nicasio+" sillä uskoisin, että tässä alunperin tarkoitettiin tavallista Nicasiota, jossa Clariksen vaihteet ja 700Cx30 renkaat. Geo on sama molemissa ja niin on varmaan runkokin. Noissa luvataan myös aina 700C-40mm asti olevan rengastilaa mutta tietysti tarvitsee toiset kiekot niille mikäli "+"-malliin päätyy.

----------


## Tctic

Miten voi yht'äkkiä tajuta tarvitsevansa gravel grinderin juuri nyt. Space Chicken passaa minun silmään, mutta onneksi sitä ei ole oikeaa kokoa (57) saatavilla tuossa paremmassa värissä juuri nyt. Millä kiekoilla tekisitte tuon, 650B vai 700C? Poluille tuo ei pääse, mutta hiekkatie ja asfaltti houkuttelevat, niin monta vuotta on mennyt pelkästään metsässä, että vaihtelu virkistäisi.

----------


## maapaa

^ 700c tietty.

----------


## metusala

> ...Millä kiekoilla tekisitte tuon, 650B vai 700C? Poluille tuo ei pääse, mutta hiekkatie ja asfaltti houkuttelevat...



Hiekkatie ja asfaltti: 700C, polku ja talvi 650B.
40x700C slikseillä ajan polkujakin kun kuiva.

----------


## KotooTöihin

650b kovin huonosti vaan saa nastarenkaita.

----------


## Jikoo

Ei tullut Konaa eikä Feltiä, tulikin White GX Lite -18. Välillä oli jo Rove NRB ostokorissa, mutta hinta tuntui vain liian suolaiselta. Mennään nyt tuolla kesä, syksyllä sitten alennusmyynneistä parempaa pyörää mikäli tarvetta on.
Oli kyllä positiivinen yllätys tuo Whitekin, menee todella nätisti soralla ja asfaltilla. Ajoasentokin tuntuu sopivan rennolta, vaihdoin toki stemmin hieman lyhkäsempään. Olis tämmönen pitänyt ostaa  jo vuosia sitten, eikä kitkuttaa hybridillä menemään.
Painoa oli karvan verran yli 11kg polkimien kanssa.
**

----------


## velib

> Miten voi yht'äkkiä tajuta tarvitsevansa gravel grinderin juuri nyt. Space Chicken passaa minun silmään, mutta onneksi sitä ei ole oikeaa kokoa (57) saatavilla tuossa paremmassa värissä juuri nyt. Millä kiekoilla tekisitte tuon, 650B vai 700C? Poluille tuo ei pääse, mutta hiekkatie ja asfaltti houkuttelevat, niin monta vuotta on mennyt pelkästään metsässä, että vaihtelu virkistäisi.



Jos toe overlap häiritsee niin ehdottomasti 650b. Ainakin 40mm renkaalla 700c-kiekoilla ja 44-numeron kengällä ottaa kenkä reilusti renkaaseen. Kun on tottunut metsässä ajamaan niin tykkään muutenkin tuosta leveämmästä 47mm renkaasta.

----------


## palikka

Paljonkos tuo 650B nyt yleensäkin pudottaa korkeutta verrattuna 700C jos ajetaan mukavilla tubeless paineilla? Suunnitteilla on jossakin vaiheessa askarrella 650B-kiekot. Omassa Topstonessa on kuitenkin 75mm bb droppia niin onko ongelma 172.5mm kammilla? Toki haussa onkin sitten mahdollisimman muhkeet/korkeat renkaat mitkä vaan löytyy ja runkoon järkevästi mahtuu. Tosin katsoin juuri yhtenä verrokkina, että 650B-kiekkoisessa (47mm WTB Horizon) Marin Nicasio+:ssa on 72mm bb droppia ja kuitenkin isot jäbät polkee 175mm kammilla.

----------


## Mohkku

Riippuu rengaskoosta. 650x47 on halkaisijaltaan suunnilleen sama kuin 700x28. Renkaan profiili on leveyden ja korkeuden suhteen n. 1:1 eli kun leveys kasvaa sentin, myös korkeus kasvaa sentillä. Renkaan kasaan painumisen määrää eri paineilla en ole koskaan selvittänyt.

----------


## Mohkku

> Sellainen kumminkin on mielessä melkein joka ajolla, että selkä on hieman enemmän kaarella kuin haluaisin, ja että pitäs joko siirtää satulaa taaemmas tai persettä edemmäs, mutta molemmat ovat jo ääriasennoissa. 
> 
> Asiaan toki löytynee monta ratkaisua, enkä sitäpaitsi oo ajanut kuin max. 15 km pätkää, joten voi olla, että pyörään tutustuessa asia valkenee.



Ihan rauhassa kannattaa tuota mutustella, mutta periaatteessa säätämisen pitäisi lähteä siitä, että satulan paikka laitetaan kohdilleen suhteessa polkimiin. Sen jälkeen aletaan miettiä ohjaustankoa. 

Tarve siirtää satulaa voi johtua sen etäisyyden lisäksi myös sen kulmasta tai satulan muotoilusta.

----------


## Tctic

Tuo toe overlap voi olla kyllä ongelma space chickenin kanssa. 47 numeron kengässä kun on sitä jonkun verran. Ei ole mukava jos jalka osuu renkaaseen käännöksissä. 

Hankalaa kun haluan hauskan näköisen rungon sopivan hintaisena ja ei niitä ole turhan paljon tarjolla. Ideoita?

Yksi varmistus vielä. Muuntuuko 15x100->12x100 ihan vain adapterilla? M1900 kiekkoja olisi 25mm leveinä hyvin tarjolla järkevällä hinnalla.

----------


## metusala

> Paljonkos tuo 650B nyt yleensäkin pudottaa korkeutta verrattuna 700C jos ajetaan mukavilla tubeless paineilla?...



Mun 47x650B WTB Venturen korkeus on 675mm ja 40x700C (oikeesti 38x700) WTB Byway korkeus 697mm. 25x700C renkaan korkeudeksi mittasin 682mm mikä todistaa Mohkkun edellä väittämän leveyden ja korkeuden 1:1 suhteen paikkaansa pitäväksi.

----------


## r.a.i

https://pic.useful.fi/NpfguHzri.jpg

No nyt on ekat savut otettu budjettigravelista. Motonetistä keskiö 12e ja tankoteipit kait kympin, en muista. Quill-adapterin tilasin Turusta 25e. Muut kamat löyty tallista.
Arvioita:
- Geometria on erikoinen. 26-tuumasen bb-droppi jotain 35mm ja retkipyörän akseliväli ja chainstay. Menee kuin juna, selfsteeriä on ihan omiks tarpeiks ja mutkaan saa kantata ihan kunnolla. Painoo on tossa kunnossa tasan 12 kg. Sisurit pitää vaihtaa lateksiin ja nuo 20 vuotta kovettuneet renkaat johonkin parempaan. Jos niillä pääsisi 11. jotain kiloon. Nykyisillä renkailla ei kyllä rullaa mihinkään, vaikka renkaan kuviosta tai sen puutteesta äkkiseltään luulisi.
- Stemmi on nyt 90mm, pitää vaihtaa varmaan 70mm.
- Satula ei istu meikäläiselle, ilmankos oli hyllyssä lähes käyttämättömänä
Nyt on pohdinnan paikka, että laittaako Rene Hersen Rat Trap Pass renkaat, hintaan jotain 150 euroa postikuluineen https://dailybreadcycles.de/store/pr...rat-trap-pass/
Vai Panaracerin GravelKingit 80 euroa, tai yllärinä Schwalben Billy Bonkers 45e.
https://www.schwalbe.com/en/newsread...pestyle-biking

----------


## Mohkku

Komea proto!

Geometriaa on vaikea arvioida. Bb drop on 26" rungossa tietysti pienempi kuin 28", muutenhan keskiö olisi liian alhaalla. Jos 35 milliin lisätään 25 mm eli rengaskoon erotuksen puolikas, päästään jo cyclojen lukuihin eli keskiö on samalla korkeudella kuin noissa.

Akseliväli on tietysti pitkä, mutta niin on kehuja saaneessa Whyte Gisburnissakin. Siinä on myös lyhyt stemmi. Ja cs on 26 maasturissa samaa luokkaa kuin tavallisessa gravelissa. 

Itselläni on Spessun säädettävä stemmi 75 mm. Säätö on holkeilla, eikä halpishybridityyliin ruuvilla. Toimii ja voisi olla hyvä tuollaisessakin pyörässä. Löytyy ainakin bike24:sta. Jos ohjaamon pituuden saa kuntoon, kiinnostavin asia on keulan kulmat ja mitat.

Big Applet pitäisi olla ihan ok, mutta toivottavasti nahkeus johtuu niiden iästä, eikä rungon geometriasta.

Pientä hienosäätöä vaan ja uutta raporttia. Kokeilitko jo maastossa? Entä muuttuiko ajettavuus verrattuna lähtökohtaan?

----------


## huotah

Sain viimein koeponnistettua JackOjalta perimäni Panaracer GK TLC 38 slicksit. Asensin butyylisisurit, koska syyt. Alkumatkasta pyörä ei tuntunut kulkevan mihinkään ja kirosin sisureja, mutta asiaa tuumittuani pistettäköön huono kulku vastatuulen piikkiin. 

Varsinainen ihmetyksen aiheeni onkin se mitä renkaiden vaihto V Terreno Mixeistä (33 mm) Gravel Kingeihin teki pyörän ohjaukselle. Se nimittäin muuttui varsin hätäiseksi ja kantatessa eturengas tuntuu haukkaavan/kaatuvan alle. Rengaskoon kasvattamisen pitäisi kasvattaa jättöä ja siten hidastaa ohjausta. Eturenkaassa oli painetta 2,5 baria. Mikä mättää?

----------


## LJL

> Mikä mättää?



Ei kai mikään, semmoiset ne GK Slickit on. Tänään taas ko. renkailla Espoon hiekkatietä ja mutapolkua samanlaisilla paineilla ja about sama meno. Odottelen kyllä innolla että 38mm GK EXT:it saapuvat..

----------


## Teemu H

> Näin 50 vee ikämiehenä voi tunnustaa että LJL:n kuitukeksintö on kaamean näköinen tähän Stenun kaunottareen verrattuna. Kyllä täydellisen pyöreä putki on vaan kaunis.



Onhan se tunnettu fakta, että polkupyörässä pyöreä putki näyttää klassisen hyvälle. Nyt puhumme kuitenkin gravelpyöristä, emmekä polkupyöristä.

Minä en ole nähnyt yhtään kaunista gravelpyörää, ei niitä ole. Viimeistään muhkea ja tarkoituksenmukainen rengas pilaa kokonaisuuden, puhumattakaan - luoja paratkoon - cantilever-jarruista. Siis yök!

Sorapyörän kuvassa pitää myös olla rapaa, ei niitä puhtaana kuulu postailla. Joku voi muuten luulla, että puhtaalla pyörällä käydään vain Bulevardilla kahvilla. Siis kuraa kuviin kiitos!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu H

Minulla kun on tuo Exploro, niin olen pohtinut sen olemusta paljon. Mielestäni se kannattaa ottaa 650b kumeilla. Olen henkilö, joka on joskus pitänyt maastopyöräilystä ja pidän toki vieläkin, mutta kohtuullisella tavalla, eli en paljoa. Se tapa ei vaadi maastopyörän omistamista, vaan Exploron. Tietenkin omistan kaksi maastopyörää, mutta ihan turhaan.

48mm 650b Gravel King SK kumeilla jaksan Veloviewer-touhuissa ajaa vaikkapa 40 kilometriä asfalttia, kunnes pääsen kohteeseen, eli soralle, peltoteille, metsäkoneen urille, poluille, hiihtoreiteille ja minne ikinä. Siellä möyryän 40 kilometriä ja palaan takaisin kotiin samat 40 kilometriä. Jos ajaisin pelkkää maastopyörää, menisin varmaan autolla nuo siirtymät. Hyvällä maantiepyörän geometriaan pohjautuvalla gravelpyörällä ja tarpeeksi paksulla kumilla mikään ei haittaa, "one bike to rule them all".

----------


## paaton

> Minulla kun on tuo Exploro, niin olen pohtinut sen olemusta paljon. Mielestäni se kannattaa ottaa 650b kumeilla. Olen henkilö, joka on joskus pitänyt maastopyöräilystä ja pidän toki vieläkin, mutta kohtuullisella tavalla, eli en paljoa. Se tapa ei vaadi maastopyörän omistamista, vaan Exploron. Tietenkin omistan kaksi maastopyörää, mutta ihan turhaan.
> 
> 48mm 650b Gravel King SK kumeilla jaksan Veloviewer-touhuissa ajaa vaikkapa 40 kilometriä asfalttia, kunnes pääsen kohteeseen, eli soralle, peltoteille, metsäkoneen urille, poluille, hiihtoreiteille ja minne ikinä. Siellä möyryän 40 kilometriä ja palaan takaisin kotiin samat 40 kilometriä. Jos ajaisin pelkkää maastopyörää, menisin varmaan autolla nuo siirtymät. Hyvällä maantiepyörän geometriaan pohjautuvalla gravelpyörällä ja tarpeeksi paksulla kumilla mikään ei haittaa, "one bike to rule them all".



Eri kokoisia kiekkoja ja renkaita vaan niin pirusti varastoon. Olen itse huomannut huolestuttavan seikan. Tulee vaihdettua tubeless renkaitakin lenkin mukaan. 

Ninerissa ei onneksi ihan niin ahdas rengastila ole, mitä se äkkiseltään näytti. Tuonne taitaa kuitenkin mennä tuo 43mm resolute, joka vastaa varmasti hyvinkin 650/46mm kumia kantavuudeltaan. Mutapoluille on päästävä. Mikään ei ole niin kivaa, kuin eksyä pitkän lenkin keskellä tunkkausta vaativaan suohautaan.

----------


## paaton

Gk sliksi on kyllä tosiaan jännä ajaa. Nopea ohjaus on kiva, mutta tuo kanttauksen muljahdus ei niinkään. 

Voisikohan olla niin, että runko on hieman liiankin luttero sliksiin? Eli kun periksi antavaa nappulaa ei ole lainkaan  niin runko muljahtaa alle helpommin? 

LJL:n on melkein pakko testata noita 30mm kehillä.

----------


## stenu

> No nyt on ekat savut otettu budjettigravelista. Motonetistä keski



Kerrotko ton vaihdesetupin speksit? Campan 10(?)-kahvat ja Sramin vaihtaja ei ole ihan maailman yleisin yhdistelmä  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> ...Alkumatkasta pyörä ei tuntunut kulkevan mihinkään ja kirosin sisureja, mutta asiaa tuumittuani pistettäköön huono kulku vastatuulen piikkiin...



Ei kyllä se menee sen renkaan piikkiin. Mut sori, oluet on jo juotu. Ei palautusoikeutta  :Kieli pitkällä: 





> Ei kai mikään, semmoiset ne GK Slickit on.... 38mm GK EXT:it saapuvat..



Niinpä. Mut hei, eikö nuo EXTitkin ole jotkut pistosuojatut ja siksi jo lähtökohtaisesti imee?





> Gk sliksi on kyllä tosiaan jännä ajaa...



Muistin sellaisenkin seikan, että kun ajaa maantien valkoisen reunaviivan päällä niin ohjaus alkaa luikertelemaan ihan omiaan.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Kyllä se melkein tuon GK sliksin kehuminen pitää kääntää haukuiksi, jos ei sitten vain mukavauus ja rullaus ole korkealla priolla. Mulla oli jotain päälle 3bar kun viimeksi ajoin ja kyllä se vaan kummasti keinahtaa kun vähänkään jyrkempään kääntää.
Tuota ennen oli Hyper Voyagerit ja se jäi mieleen että kuskin paikalta katottuna tuon GK muoto/profiili on ihan erilainen, olikos se tämä nyt selvästi terävämpi.

----------


## Mohkku

Onkohan tällaiset ilmiöt yleisiä pyörän ja renkaan yhteensopivuuden suhteen, kun mennään tarpeeksi notkeisiin renkaisiin? Jos riskinä on pyörän ajettavuuden muuttuminen vanhan Tunturin kaltaiseksi, pysyttelen jatkossakin tiukasti pykälää käytännöllisemmissä ratkaisuissa. Vai onko tässä nyt joku juttu, jolla riskin voi tunnistaa ja siten valita mukavat, mutta silti todennäköisesti myös omassa pyörässä toimivat renkaat?

----------


## huotah

Valamiehistö on puhunut, tuomitsen GK sliksit asennettavaksi retkipyörään kymmeneksi vuodeksi. Harmi juttu tuo ohjauksen pilaaminen, kun muuten kyllä tykkään noista renkaista.

----------


## huotah

> Kyllä se melkein tuon GK sliksin kehuminen pitää kääntää haukuiksi, jos ei sitten vain mukavauus ja rullaus ole korkealla priolla. Mulla oli jotain päälle 3bar kun viimeksi ajoin ja kyllä se vaan kummasti keinahtaa kun vähänkään jyrkempään kääntää.
> Tuota ennen oli Hyper Voyagerit ja se jäi mieleen että kuskin paikalta katottuna tuon GK muoto/profiili on ihan erilainen, olikos se tämä nyt selvästi terävämpi.



Mietin juuri noita Hyper Voyagereita ja miten loistavat läskirenkaat ne on kestopäällysteelle. Ohjauksessa ei mitään ihmeellisyyksiä, mukava kyyti ja rullaavat kevyesti. Olisikohan Rene Herse Jon Bon Jovit samanlaiset soralle...

----------


## paaton

JackOja. Ext on se korkea kuvio ja plus on jarru. Eli pelkkä ext malli, jos haluaa pitoa ja normi gk pistosuojaus riittää. Kyllähän tuo korkeampi nappulakin varmaan lisää kestävyyttä.

----------


## stenu

> Eri kokoisia kiekkoja ja renkaita vaan niin pirusti varastoon. Olen itse huomannut huolestuttavan seikan. Tulee vaihdettua tubeless renkaitakin lenkin mukaan.



Mäkin olin joskus melkein tolla tiellä, mutta sitten kyllästyin. Nyt on varasto täynnä kiekkoja erilaisilla renkailla ja ilman renkaita. Pyörässä on sit kuitenkin alla aina samat ajanpa missä hyvänsä. Huomaan myös sellaisen ilmiön, että ensin renkaiden mitat kasvoi, mutta sitten jossain vaiheessa kehitys vaihtui päivastaiseen suuntaan ja nyt jokapaikan lempirenkaat on olleet noi krossi(yli)kokoiset MXP:t. Jotenkin vaan se, että pyörässä säilyy sellanen herkkyys, mikä katoaa kun renkaiden koko ja paino kasvaa liikaa, miellyyttää enemmän tällä hetkellä.

Yhden vanteen tosin denttasin pilalle noilla sellaisessa tilanteessa, missä korkeampi ilmatila olisi saattanut pelastaa tilanteen. Sen takia kyselin siitä Rambleristakin, mutta en ole ihan varma, että onko se niin paljon MXP:tä isompi tai lähinnä korkeampi, että onko sillä merkitystä. Compassin (Tai Rene Hersen) Steilacoomeilla ajelin viime kesän, mutta ne ei ole MXP:tä korkeammat, vaikka jonkun millin leveämmät ehkä onkin. Ne on todelliset jokapaikan renkaat, mutta tubelisointi on haastavaa joidenkin vanteiden kanssa. Rullaa asfaltilla yhtä hyvin kuin monet sliksit, mutta pitoa löytyy mudassakin. Niistä taisi tulla isompikin versio viime vuonna, jos isompia preferoi.

----------


## r.a.i

> Kerrotko ton vaihdesetupin speksit? Campan 10(?)-kahvat ja Sramin vaihtaja ei ole ihan maailman yleisin yhdistelmä




Juu, kiitos kysymästä. Lähes käyttämättömät Velocen 3x10 kahvat on kulkeutunut  varastoon ja SRAM RED vaihtajat löytyi hyllystä. Ruuvasin ne kiinni ja  tuntuu toimivan, pientä epäröintiä on yhdellä vaihtella, mutta syynä on  todennäköisesti takapakka, joka on myös kasattu lootan pohjalta tai  sitten vaihtajan korvake on saanut hieman siipeensä 30-vuoden aikana.  Etuvaihtaja on alkuperäinen Shimanon Mountain LX, jonka sain kanssa  toimimaan. Voi olla, että hommaan Braze-on adapterin, niin saan sen  REDin etuvaihtajan kiinni.

Aikaisempaan Mohkun kysymykseen  kulmista, niin mittailin et satulaputki olis 72 astetta ja emäputki 70  astetta. Pitää mittailla vähän tarkemmin, mitä tosta tulee offsett ja  rake ja mitä renkaan korkeus vaikuttaisi ohjattavuuteen.

Neulaspolkua  ja kuntorataa ajelin sen verran, että ihan hyvin tuo siellä menee -  ehkä tuo on MTB inspired Gravel tjsp. Pitää nyt hienosäätää, eniten tuo  rengasvalinta askarruttaa, et jos tuo jää kuriositeettipyöräksi, niin ei  viitsisi kovin paljoa rahaa siihen upottaa...

On tää jotenkin hauskaa, kun saa "romusta" kasattua jotain toimivaa.

----------


## Mohkku

> On tää jotenkin hauskaa, kun saa "romusta" kasattua jotain toimivaa.



Sehän on vähintään yhtä hauskaa kuin ajaminen. Ei tule edes hiki.

Renkaissa edelleen kannattaa miettiä budjettivalintana Panaracerin Cometia. Ilmoitettu paino on minulla neljän renkaan kohdalla pitänyt muutaman gramman tarkkuudella paikkaansa eli 1,95" levyisenä 500 g. Probikeshopissa nuo maksaa 19 €/kpl + postikulut. Saa myös 2,1" levyisenä.

----------


## r.a.i

> Sehän on vähintään yhtä hauskaa kuin ajaminen. Ei tule edes hiki.
> 
> Renkaissa edelleen kannattaa miettiä budjettivalintana Panaracerin Cometia. Ilmoitettu paino on minulla neljän renkaan kohdalla pitänyt muutaman gramman tarkkuudella paikkaansa eli 1,95" levyisenä 500 g. Probikeshopissa nuo maksaa 19 €/kpl + postikulut. Saa myös 2,1" levyisenä.



Tänks, joudun ajelemaan aika paljon asfalttia päästäkseni haikailemilleni gravel-mestoille, joten sliksimpi rengas olis mieleen. 

Mittasin kuvasta, että rake olis noin 56 mm samoin offsett, joten ihan hyvissä lukemissa ollaan tuolla renkaan paksuudella. Ohessa muuten hyvä juttu gravel-pyörän haarukan/rungon suunittelusta. Erityisesti kohta "One More Thing to Consider" lämmitti mieltä..

https://www.rodbikes.com/articles/ph...vel-bikes.html

----------


## slow

> On tää jotenkin hauskaa, kun saa "romusta" kasattua jotain toimivaa.



Chapeau!

----------


## Mohkku

> Tänks, joudun ajelemaan aika paljon asfalttia päästäkseni haikailemilleni gravel-mestoille, joten sliksimpi rengas olis mieleen. 
> 
> Mittasin kuvasta, että rake olis noin 56 mm samoin offsett, joten ihan hyvissä lukemissa ollaan tuolla renkaan paksuudella. Ohessa muuten hyvä juttu gravel-pyörän haarukan/rungon suunittelusta. Erityisesti kohta "One More Thing to Consider" lämmitti mieltä..
> 
> https://www.rodbikes.com/articles/ph...vel-bikes.html



Minun vuoro kiittää, todella kiinnostava artikkeli!

----------


## solisti

> No nyt on ekat savut otettu budjettigravelista. Motonetistä keskiö 12e ja tankoteipit kait kympin, en muista. Quill-adapterin tilasin Turusta 25e. Muut kamat löyty tallista.
> Arvioita:
> - Geometria on erikoinen. 26-tuumasen bb-droppi jotain 35mm ja retkipyörän akseliväli ja chainstay. Menee kuin juna, selfsteeriä on ihan omiks tarpeiks ja mutkaan saa kantata ihan kunnolla. Painoo on tossa kunnossa tasan 12 kg. Sisurit pitää vaihtaa lateksiin ja nuo 20 vuotta kovettuneet renkaat johonkin parempaan. Jos niillä pääsisi 11. jotain kiloon. Nykyisillä renkailla ei kyllä rullaa mihinkään, vaikka renkaan kuviosta tai sen puutteesta äkkiseltään luulisi.
> - Stemmi on nyt 90mm, pitää vaihtaa varmaan 70mm.
> ...



Vähän samaa budjetti-ideaa mullakin, ja varmasti rikkoo kaikkia GG sääntöjä, mutta siihen nähden ihan soiva peli tuosta tuli. Paremman rungon puutteessa liki 20 vuotias 26" MTB runko ja siihen varastosta ajan saatossa kertynyttä osaa kiinni. Maantiellä toimi ainakin hyvin ekan testilenkin. Geometria on 700c kiekoilla korkea ja keskiö ylhäällä, mutta yllättävän vähän sitä ajossa huomaa. Ehkä vaihdan myös jossain välissä ne 26" alle ja vähän lyhyempää keulaa voisi myös kokeilla, jos sellainen tulee vastaan...

----------


## r.a.i

Kiitos kannustuksesta. Tänään oli "maansärkijän" toinen testikierros. Vaihdoin taakse ohuemman sisurin, nostin rengaspaineet 2 bar -> 3 bar ja eri satula. Nyt rupes kulkemaan ihan eri tavalla. Vaeltelu ja selfsteer loppui kokonaan, varmaan rengas taittui alle liian matalilla paineilla. Myös rullaavuus parani huomattavasti, tuo Big Apple näytti painavan lähes 700 grammaa - kevyempää kumia huutaa alle.. 

70 mm stemmi ja renkaat on tilauksessa. Meinasin tilata Rat Trap Passit, mutta Saksasta ei olis saanut kuin jotain superlite versiota hintaa 92 e kappale, joten jäi kauppaan. Tilasin sitten piruuttaan ne Billy Bonkersit (450g) ja lateksit, pitäähän ne jonkun testata kun ei niistä mitään arvosteluja löytynyt.

Muuta säätöä: nuo alkuperäiset Biopace-rattaat on huvittavat. Yritän nyt käännellä niitä vähän Rotorin tyylin, mutta voipi mennä rattaat tilaukseen. Tuo 38 pikkurieska on muutoinkin vähän turhan pitkä tommosen maantiepakan kanssa. Jos jollain löytyy ylimääräisiä 34 (46?) 110BCD ratasta, niin vois testata.

Mittasin haarukan ja Rake on 50 mm ja trail 68 mm.

Solistin pyörä on kyllä todellinen genderblender sillai hyvällä tavalla!

----------


## Mohkku

Lyhyempi keula ainakin pudottaisi keskiötä ja jyrkentäisi keulaa. Mitä muuta se keulan lukuihin vaikuttaisi, se onkin oma tarinansa. Mutta hienoa, että näinkin kahjosta lähtökohdasta saa pyöriä, jotka ei ole ajettavuudeltaan aivan mahdottomia. Voivat olla omalla tavallaan jopa hauskoja.

Hiukan vierastan kyllä tuota genderblender-käsitettä, kun viime vuosien markkinabuumi on gravelissa kovin vahvasti mukana. Gravelissahan ei mitään sääntöjä ole.

----------


## Villetre

Näissä vehkeissä ihan noviisi kysyy onko noista Cuben halvoista pyöristä mihinkään? Budjetti olisi tuossa max1500e.

----------


## Janski80

Itsellä on Cube nuroad sl, ja pyörä on tuntunut ihan hyvältä. Ensimmäisen tonnin aikana en ole löytänyt mitään valittamisen aihetta, toki kokemuksia muista graveleistä on vain koeajojen verran. Omani tilasin Saksasta ja maksoi 1.5k€.

----------


## paaton

Verkkokaupan silverbackin gravell on muuten myöskin näitä samoja taiwanin runkoja, mitä free ranger.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Näissä vehkeissä ihan noviisi kysyy onko noista Cuben halvoista pyöristä mihinkään? Budjetti olisi tuossa max1500e.



Toki on. Mulla on ollut 3v Cuben 1500€ krossari, jonka ainoa ongelma oli ääntelehtivä stemmi. Sekin oli liian pitkä, niin ei harmittanut vaihtaa. Rattaat ja ketjun olen vaihtanut toki.

----------


## maapaa

Viiksimiehen uusi 2020 Outback Bikepacking.com:n testissä.

https://bikepacking.com/bikes/2020-r...utback-review/

----------


## Taimo M.

^^ Ja mulla on -14 Cuben crossari(taisi olla vimonen vannejarrullinen malli) ja ei mitään vikaa. Vajaa 15tkm tuli ajettua ja nyt sai väistyä uuden tieltä.
      Tuon 1500€ hujakoilla se oli tämäkin.

----------


## JackOja

> Viiksimiehen uusi 2020 Outback Bikepacking.com:n testissä.
> 
> https://bikepacking.com/bikes/2020-r...utback-review/



Ihanan oloinen ja värinen fillari, harmi kun ei tarvii.

Haarukka kiinnostaa kyllä. Ja aftermaketissa mustana. Harmi kun senkin juuri vaihtoi.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Vuoden aikana on nyt tullut vähän vajaa 7000km ajettua Orbea Terra M-21 pyörällä. Aluksi ostin pyörän työmatkakäyttöön ja se kulki 700c kiekoilla lokareiden kera ihan mukavasti sen parikymmentä kilometriä joka päivä. Joulukuun alussa muutettiin työpaikan lähelle ja työmatkapyöräily vaihtui työmatkakävelyksi. Heittäydyin villiksi ja revin ensin lokarit pois pyörästä, mutta ei se tarjonnut oikein mitään ajokiimaa, kun hiekkatietykittelyyn löytyy myös BMC CX01 700c hiilikuitukiekoilla. Ongelmaksi muodostui siis se, että tarjolla oli kaksi liian samanlaista pyörää ja aina tuli lähdettyä bmc:llä, koska siinä oli paremmat kiekot. Hetken tuumailtuani päätin lähteä kokeilemaan orbeaan 650b kiekkokokoa ja ei aikaakaan, kun fillaritorilta löytyi sopiva dt swissin maastokiekkosetti adaptereineen. Sitten tilaukseen 47mm wtb:n bywayt ja kiekot orbean alle. Takapäähän mahtuminen vähän jännitti, mutta sinnehän se sujahti kuin vanhaan mummoon ja ei kun baanalle! Nyt kun tässä on pari kuukautta ajeltu tällä kokoonpanolla orbealla ja bmc:llä ei juuri ollenkaan, niin pakko sanoa että kokeilkaa rohkeasti noita pienempiä kiekkoja ja leveitä renkaita. Itse sain ainakin mitä hain ja pyörä muuttui paljon paremmaksi ajettavaksi ja myös paremman näköiseksi. Kammet tippui tietenkin vähän alemmas, joten poluilla saa olla vähän tarkempi, mutta ei sielläkään mitään ongelmia ole ollut ja oikeisiin maastoajoihin löytyykin sitten kaksi maastopyörää. Soratiellä kyyti on ilmatyynyalusmaisen pehmeää ja maistuvaa ja siellä kai näillä gravelpyörillä on pääasiassa tarkoitus ajaa. Hyvää vappua ja kuva perään!

----------


## JackOja

^jos ajatellaan, että 700c -koossa mahtuu yhtä leveät kumit kuin pikkukiekoille ja kiekkojen paino on sama (tai itse asiassa jos 700c olisi kevyempi setti hyrrävoimien kumoamiseksi) niin mitä etua saa pelkästään kiekkojen _pienuudella_?

Yritin tätä joskus aiemminkin kysyä kun yritin innostua asiasta, mutta mitään selkeitä vastauksia ei tullut.

----------


## PeltiSeppo

Hitaammassa maastoajossa toe-overlap pysyy kurissa eli rengas ei nappaa kengänkärkeen niin herkästi. Keskiö pysyy myös alempana.

----------


## JackOja

Noo, joo-o, mutta esimerkiksi minulla ei kenkä nappaa eturenkaaseen muhkullakaan 700c -kumilla ja bb-droppia on 70mm, eli tarpeeksi.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^^^ Omassa tapauksessani sain 7mm lisää leveyttä kumiin ja se on ihanaa.

----------


## velib

> ^jos ajatellaan, että 700c -koossa mahtuu yhtä leveät kumit kuin pikkukiekoille ja kiekkojen paino on sama (tai itse asiassa jos 700c olisi kevyempi setti hyrrävoimien kumoamiseksi) niin mitä etua saa pelkästään kiekkojen _pienuudella_?
> 
> Yritin tätä joskus aiemminkin kysyä kun yritin innostua asiasta, mutta mitään selkeitä vastauksia ei tullut.



En ainakaan itse keksi mitään syytä silloin käyttää pienempiä kiekkoja. Space Chickeniin ei taakse ei mahdu paljon 40 mm Nanoa isompaa 700c -rengasta, ja edessä taas tulee toe overlappia. Jos noita ongelmia ei olisi, ajelisin mieluummin isommilla kiekoilla, varsinkin jos painoeroa ei tulisi. Yksi asia, mihin rengaskoko vaikuttaa, on geometrian trail-arvo http://yojimg.net/bike/web_tools/trailcalc.php. Se taas riippuu sitten pyörästä, kuskista ja käyttötarkoituksesta, mikä on sopiva. Varsinkin gg-pyörissä hajontaa tuon osalta on aika paljon.

Edit: Sanottakoon vielä, että omissa gg-pyörissä tuon laskurin mukaan trail on 73 ja 56 mm. Eron huomaa, mutta ei se nyt niin iso ole ettei ehtisi unohtua yhden lenkin aikana. Suuremman trailin pyörässä on myös pidempi perä, joka myös vakauttaa ohjausta.

----------


## PeltiSeppo

> Noo, joo-o, mutta esimerkiksi minulla ei kenkä nappaa eturenkaaseen muhkullakaan 700c -kumilla ja bb-droppia on 70mm, eli tarpeeksi.



Tässä on itseasiassa kokeilussa lähes tuollainen kaksikko. Maastopyörässä on ollut nyt kohta 4v ajan 27,5" kiekot pääasiassa 2,2-2,25" renkailla, vanteitten sisäleveys 20-25mm. Talven aikana kasasin talvi-/retki-/gravelpyöräksi Genesis Vagabondin, jossa 29x2,25" renkaat 21mm sisäleveyden vanteilla. Vaikka tarkoitus olikin kasata pyörä noitten 29" kiekkojen ympärille niin aion kokeilla myös 650b kiekkoja ajossa. Varsinaisia gravelajeluja ei vielä oikeastaan ole takana mutta tuntuisi että noilla pienemmillä kiekoilla ajettavuuteen tulisi herkkyyttä ja keveyttä kun taas isompi rengas syö epätasaista alustaa paremmin. Talvipoluilla tuo eturenkaan läheisyys kengänkärjen kanssa häiritsi hieman mutta harvoinpa sen kanssa oikeasti on ongelmaa.

----------


## Teemu H

Chesini Strabia X, haluan tuollaisen  :Nolous: 

Melkoisen muhkua kumia lupaillaan, ehkä mahtuisi_ jopa Ice Spiker Pro 27.5_.




> The innovative shape on the right chainstay with stainless steel reinforcement makes the staychains capable of accepting tires up to* 700x52mm (29x2.1") wide or 650bX2.3"* for those terrains where a larger contact surface is needed or for a more confortable riding.

----------


## stenu

> ^jos ajatellaan, että 700c -koossa mahtuu yhtä leveät kumit kuin pikkukiekoille ja kiekkojen paino on sama (tai itse asiassa jos 700c olisi kevyempi setti hyrrävoimien kumoamiseksi) niin mitä etua saa pelkästään kiekkojen _pienuudella_?
> 
> Yritin tätä joskus aiemminkin kysyä kun yritin innostua asiasta, mutta mitään selkeitä vastauksia ei tullut.



Mä olen pohdiskellut tota rengaskokoasiaa mahdolliseen uuteen runkoon liittyen. Ajelin toissapäivänä ekan pitemmän lenkin Cyclolla Whiskyn kuitukeulan kanssa ja hyvin se kulki niinkin, vaikka geo vähän muuttuu sentin pitemmän keulan takia. Mutta...sain jäykkäkeulamaasturoimalla kulutetun kyynärpään pitkästä aikaa ärtymään ja nyt se on turvoksissa. Sitä ei ole tapahtunut sen jälkeen, kun maastopyöräilyn määrä väheni ja graveloinnin lisääntyi.

Jos jotain uutta alan speksaamaan, niin ajettavuuden kannalta olisi jotenkin ideaalia, että pärjäisi mahdollisimman ohkaisilla renkailla (cs-mitta, toe overlap jne..), mutta nykystandardien mukainen fillari saattaa vaatia paksumpaa rengasta kuin mihin ollen tottunut, jotta siitä tulee riittävän mukava. Jos ei olisi (ehkä) tarve ajaa myös cx-kisoja, saattaisin jopa päätyä 650b-kiekkoihin (jos siis levyjarrut). Samaa runko/keulayhdistelmää ei saa toimimaan ideaalisti molemmilla, joten jompaa kumpaa pitää preferoida, ellei halua kompromissiä molemmista.

Sen perusteella, mitä olen meillaillut tässä nyt alustavasti muutamien custompajojen kanssa, niin flat mount -levareiden takia aika moni on lopettanut levariteräskeulojen tekemisen, joten jos haluaa levarit, se melkein tarkoittaisi kuitukeulaa ja os-emäputkea, mikä taas on yhdistelmä, joka hävittää ainakin osan teräsrungon hyvistä puolista. Sinällään flat mount -jarruista ei teräsrungossa ole mitään hyötyä, ennemmin päin vastoin. Mikähän on seuraava jarrustandardi ja kauankohan sen tuloon menee?

Koska uuden rungon speksaaminen valmiiksi vanhentuneelle levyjarrustandardille ei tunnut järkevältä, on tilanne muuttunut sillä tapaa erikoiseksi sitten mun edellisen speksailukierroksen, että nykyään joutuu käytännössä tekemään valinnan melkolailla ääripäitten välillä eli joko A) gravakopio: teräsrunko, 1 1/8 emäputki, teräskeula ja _vannejarrut_, jos haluan edelleen perinteiseen tyyliin mukavaa menoa ja pärjätä <40 mm renkuloilla. Tai sitten B) all in: ehkä jopa kuiturunko, kaikki modernit mausteet ja mahdollisimman paksut renkaat. Teräsruko + levarit + ylikokokuitukeula ei edelleenkään tunnu mun vaihtoehdolta, vaikka se onkin melkolailla se normi, mitä suurin osa sekä tehdasvalmistajista että custompajoista tällä hetkellä tekee ja myy. Ylikokoemäputki, läpiakselit, levyjarrut ja flat mountit tuntuu nostavan teräsrungon painoa parisen sataa grammaa ja selkeästi alle 2 kg:n painoisia nykystandarditeräsrunkoja ei taida olla edes customina muualla kuin mun päiväunissa

Aika monella custom-pajalla hommat on myös muuttunut sen suuntaisiksi, että tarjolla on muutamia valmiita malleja, joiden geometriaa kyllä muokataan, mutta perusratkaisuista ei poiketa. Ja hinnat on noussu kyllä hurjasti. Tällä hetkellä paras tarjous Gravan runkosetin kopiosta, Life/Spirit-putkista tehtynä eli nykyistä noin vastaavasta, mutta halvemmasta, ruostuvasta putkesta tehtynä on n. 2600 € eli ei Grava-kopionkaan teettäminen tunnu kovin järkevältä, niin pitkään kuin toi nykyinen pysyy nipussa, mutta laitoin silti jo Bernatillekin meiliä, että eikö Cyclo vois tehdä comebackin..  :Hymy: 

Ps. Ajelin muuten toissapäivän 140 kilsan Porkkalan vuokra-aluegravelin Steilacoomeilla pitkästä aikaa ja ne on kyllä ihanat renkaat. Ulkonäön perusteella on vaikea kuvitella, että ne rullaa niin hyvin kuin ne rullaa ja vaikka takarengas alkaa olla niin kulmikkaaksi kulunut, että se kulkee jo reunanappuloidenkin varassa. Joillain toisilla renkailla, olis kyynärpää vieläkin kipeämpi nyt. Taidan sittenkin unohtaa ne Ramblerit ja laittaa uuden parin Steilacoomeja tilaukseen, mutta kokeilla ultralight-versiona tällä kertaa.

----------


## misopa

Tämä kuuluisi paremmin tuonne "paksut gg-kumit" ketjuun, mutta kun Steilacoom mainittiin, niin säilyy sentään asiayhteys.

Kovin hyvin ei tuo Steilacoom EL rullannut tämän testin mukaan. Ja perää pitää Vittoria Tereno Dry, jota tälläkin foorumilla on muistaakseni moni kehunut. Mutta nuo erot lienee niin pieniä, että varsinkin soralla ne katoavat merkin, uutuuden viehätyksen, placebon tai muun alle. Tai yksinkertaisesti tuota 10-20w eroa ei vaan huomaa. Koska harvasta kumista kukaan on täälläkään sanonut, että se rullaa huonosti. Voittopuolisesti on kehuttu.

http://bikeblather.blogspot.com/2020...-list.html?m=1

Tuonne on muuten lisätty pari uutta kumia, mm. Challenge GG HTLR Pro ja Contin karkeampi versio.

----------


## Innovaatio

> Mä olen pohdiskellut tota rengaskokoasiaa mahdolliseen uuteen runkoon liittyen. Ajelin toissapäivänä ekan pitemmän lenkin Cyclolla Whiskyn kuitukeulan kanssa ja hyvin se kulki niinkin, vaikka geo vähän muuttuu sentin pitemmän keulan takia. Mutta...sain jäykkäkeulamaasturoimalla kulutetun kyynärpään pitkästä aikaa ärtymään ja nyt se on turvoksissa. Sitä ei ole tapahtunut sen jälkeen, kun maastopyöräilyn määrä väheni ja graveloinnin lisääntyi.
> 
> Jos jotain uutta alan speksaamaan, niin ajettavuuden kannalta olisi jotenkin ideaalia, että pärjäisi mahdollisimman ohkaisilla renkailla (cs-mitta, toe overlap jne..), mutta nykystandardien mukainen fillari saattaa vaatia paksumpaa rengasta kuin mihin ollen tottunut, jotta siitä tulee riittävän mukava. Jos ei olisi (ehkä) tarve ajaa myös cx-kisoja, saattaisin jopa päätyä 650b-kiekkoihin (jos siis levyjarrut). Samaa runko/keulayhdistelmää ei saa toimimaan ideaalisti molemmilla, joten jompaa kumpaa pitää preferoida, ellei halua kompromissiä molemmista.
> 
> Sen perusteella, mitä olen meillaillut tässä nyt alustavasti muutamien custompajojen kanssa, niin flat mount -levareiden takia aika moni on lopettanut levariteräskeulojen tekemisen, joten jos haluaa levarit, se melkein tarkoittaisi kuitukeulaa ja os-emäputkea, mikä taas on yhdistelmä, joka hävittää ainakin osan teräsrungon hyvistä puolista. Sinällään flat mount -jarruista ei teräsrungossa ole mitään hyötyä, ennemmin päin vastoin. Mikähän on seuraava jarrustandardi ja kauankohan sen tuloon menee?
> 
> Koska uuden rungon speksaaminen valmiiksi vanhentuneelle levyjarrustandardille ei tunnut järkevältä, on tilanne muuttunut sillä tapaa erikoiseksi sitten mun edellisen speksailukierroksen, että nykyään joutuu käytännössä tekemään valinnan melkolailla ääripäitten välillä eli joko A) gravakopio: teräsrunko, 1 1/8 emäputki, teräskeula ja _vannejarrut_, jos haluan edelleen perinteiseen tyyliin mukavaa menoa ja pärjätä <40 mm renkuloilla. Tai sitten B) all in: ehkä jopa kuiturunko, kaikki modernit mausteet ja mahdollisimman paksut renkaat. Teräsruko + levarit + ylikokokuitukeula ei edelleenkään tunnu mun vaihtoehdolta, vaikka se onkin melkolailla se normi, mitä suurin osa sekä tehdasvalmistajista että custompajoista tällä hetkellä tekee ja myy. Ylikokoemäputki, läpiakselit, levyjarrut ja flat mountit tuntuu nostavan teräsrungon painoa parisen sataa grammaa ja selkeästi alle 2 kg:n painoisia nykystandarditeräsrunkoja ei taida olla edes customina muualla kuin mun päiväunissa
> 
> Aika monella custom-pajalla hommat on myös muuttunut sen suuntaisiksi, että tarjolla on muutamia valmiita malleja, joiden geometriaa kyllä muokataan, mutta perusratkaisuista ei poiketa. Ja hinnat on noussu kyllä hurjasti. Tällä hetkellä paras tarjous Gravan runkosetin kopiosta, Life/Spirit-putkista tehtynä eli nykyistä noin vastaavasta, mutta halvemmasta, ruostuvasta putkesta tehtynä on n. 2600 € eli ei Grava-kopionkaan teettäminen tunnu kovin järkevältä, niin pitkään kuin toi nykyinen pysyy nipussa, mutta laitoin silti jo Bernatillekin meiliä, että eikö Cyclo vois tehdä comebackin.. 
> ...



Tuossa ylempänä on linkitettynä Ritchey Outback 2020, jossa on karboonihaarukka flätmounteilla ja suoralla putkella. Saatavilla myös erikseen. Tällä hetkellä karboonikeula läpiakselilla ei siis välttämättä pakota ylikokoemäputkeen.

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Chesini Strabia X, haluan tuollaisen



Uih, on upea/upeita! Tuohon jossain vähän aiemmin postaamaani kuvaan omasta teräs-Rovesta johon on vaihettu kaikki muu paitsi runko, tekisi mieli speksailla ensi talveksi se toinen runko. Vaikkakaan en kyllä tiedä mitä muuta parannusta haen kuin sielukkuutta, vaihtelua, tekemistä ja takahaarukan lyhennystä kun jostain syystä se iso rako kumin ja satulaputken välissä kyrsii aina kun katse tuohon kohtaan harhautuu.
Pärisevä kireään pukeutuva säälittävä keski-ikäinen sisäinen kamahomo sisälläni haluaisi Cervelo Asperon tai jotain sinne päin (lompsaan kattomalla Space Chicken), mutta järkevä ääni siälläni sanoo että sellaisesta rungosta ole kuin haittaa, terästä. Oulussa ei ole mäkiä, en kisaa, mutta joskus niitä perkeleen Strava pätkiä on mukava yrittää vääntää täysiä asvaltti ja sorapätkillä ainakin että näkee milloin se ikä alkaa viemään vauhtia.

----------


## stenu

> Tuossa ylempänä on linkitettynä Ritchey Outback 2020, jossa on karboonihaarukka flätmounteilla ja suoralla putkella. Saatavilla myös erikseen. Tällä hetkellä karboonikeula läpiakselilla ei siis välttämättä pakota ylikokoemäputkeen.



Joo totta on, että ei pakota, mutta Ritcheytä lukuunottamatta muut valmistajat ja runkomaakarit ei vaan oikein uskalla laittaa kaikkea yhden kortin - tai keulan - varaan, enkä varmaan uskaltaisi minäkään. Jos os-emäputkiseksi speksattuun customrunkoon haluaa luddiittikokoisen emäputken erikoistoiveena, nostaa se rungon muutenkin jo kallista hintaa helposti parikin sataa euroa. Siksi en pidä sitä potentiaalisena vaihtoehtona.

Uudessa Swiss Crossissakin on flatmountit ja 1 1/8 keula, mutta Ritcheyn rungot ei sytytä geometrioidensa puolesta eikä oikein muutenkaan.

E: Viiksi-Tompasta puheenollen herra itse on sitä mieltä, että tekisi mieluiten vaan teräshaarukoita pyöriinsä, jos rivien välistä kuultuna hänen mielestään kieroutunut kysyntä ei vaatisi toisenlaisia ratkaisuja. Noin 30 minuutin kohdalta eteenpäin, mutta haastattelu on ihan mielenkiintoinen kyllä kokonaisuudessaan.

----------


## misopa

> Chesini Strabia X, haluan tuollaisen



On kyllä nätti, vaikken ns. "teräsmiehiä" olekaan. Voisi jopa harkita, jos olisi uuden rungon tarvetta.

----------


## r.a.i

^ Onks tää ameriikanpaja Stenulle tuttu?

https://rodbikes.com/articles/phinne...nney-fork.html

----------


## stenu

> ^ Onks tää ameriikanpaja Stenulle tuttu?
> 
> https://rodbikes.com/articles/phinne...nney-fork.html



Ei varsinaisesti. IS- tai PM-kiinnikkeisiä teräshaarukoita ja runkosettejä löytyy tietysti helpostikin, mutta tulevaisuudessa niihin ei löydy enää jarruja (ainakaan paremman pään) ja nyt jo esim. GRX:ää ja Campan hydrauleja ei saa kuin flat mountteina. Putkien paksuudesta päätellen Phinney ei ole välttämättä kovin pehmeäkulkuinen. Kiitos kuitenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## r.a.i

Ei oo mullakaan kokemusta, mutta olen noita katsellut vähän sillä silmällä. Ei tuo voi kovin järeätä putkea olla, jos lupaavat M-kokoisen rungon painoksi 1,4 kg ja "outlaw" käsittelyllä 1,17 kg. Nämä ilmeisesti vannejarrurunkoja, levyjarrut nostaa painoa. Tietysti keveillä putkilla hintakin sitten vähän pomppaa ja rahdit ja verot nostaa vielä lisää..

https://rodbikes.com/articles/s3.html

----------


## LJL

> ...tulevaisuudessa niihin ei löydy enää jarruja (ainakaan paremman pään) ja nyt jo esim. GRX:ää ja Campan hydrauleja ei saa kuin flat mountteina.



Ei saa Dura-Acea eikä Ultegraakaan, mutta Asetoni & Asetonissa sanottiin että Shimanon maastopuolen post mount -jarrusatulat XTR/XT ovat yhteensopivia maantiekahvojen kanssa, joten nou problem. Itse menin sitten tilaamaan M785-sarjan kahvat ja PM-jarrut tietämättä että näin on. Ei siis mitään empiiristä kokemusta mutta luotan asia-kauppiaan sanaan  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

^ Joo jotain tämmöistä mä muistelinkin tapahtuneen  :Hymy: 

^^  Tarkoitin sitä etuhaarukkaa. Se on melko suurihalkaisijaista putkea ja siksi jäykkä. Noin yleisesti ottaen teräsrunkojen keveyden tavoittelun raja mulla menee siinä 1,8 kg:n paikkeilla, mihin pääsee os-kokoisella Columbus Lifellä ja vastaavilla niin että pyörästä tulee vielä jonkinnäköistä ajamista kestäväkin. Sitä ohuempana ainakaan ei näköjään kestä mun käytössä tai sitten pitää olla niin pienihalkaisijaista tai ohutseinäistä putkea, että tulee joko oikeasti löysä tai todella denttiherkkä runko. Maantiepyöriä voi toki periaatteessa kevennellä rohkeammin.

----------


## r.a.i

^Joo, tuo haarukka taitaa tosiaan olla vähän järeä, ilmeisesti samaa käytetään monessa pyörämallissa retki - city yms joten suunnittelu tehty sen mukaan.
Muutoin tuo valmistaja vaikuttaa ihan mielenkiintoiselta, webbisivut on aika kököt mutta se voi olla vaan hyvä juttu tässä tapauksessa. Ihan täyspäisen tuntuisia jorinoita noilla sivuilla on runkomateriaaleista ja suunnittelusta muutoinkin.

----------


## Aakoo

> Ei saa Dura-Acea eikä Ultegraakaan, mutta Asetoni & Asetonissa sanottiin että Shimanon maastopuolen post mount -jarrusatulat XTR/XT ovat yhteensopivia maantiekahvojen kanssa, joten nou problem. Itse menin sitten tilaamaan M785-sarjan kahvat ja PM-jarrut tietämättä että näin on. Ei siis mitään empiiristä kokemusta mutta luotan asia-kauppiaan sanaan



Itse yhdistelin Campan H11 kahvoihin Shimpan PM jarrusatulat, ja ihan hyvin toimii. Ilmaamisessa oli vähän tekemistä, mutta ei mitään ylitsepääsemätöntä. Hopen RX4 toimii sekä Shimanon että Campan kahvoilla, joten päättelin että kait ne shimpan satulat toimii Campan kahvojenkin kanssa..... Ja oli vaan 20€/pää.

----------


## maapaa

Jolie Rouge Cycles

----------


## kaakku

Nuo flatmount-jarrut on kyllä ihan perseestä, mutta tosiaan Hopen palikat saa maantiekahvoihin liitettyä, samoin maastopuolen Shimanot ainakin toistaiseksi. Eiköhän ne senkin vielä mee muuttamaan.

----------


## hansibal

Ois gravel hankinnassa ja pari vaihtoehtoa mietinnässä..https://www.bikester.fi/norco-bicycl...y-1114340.html ja https://www.bikester.fi/marin-gestal...si-878904.html . Molemmissa puolensa... käyttö olis työmatka,assu/soratie lenkkejä ja vaihtelevasti neulaspolkuja. Pientä retkeily/matkailua mietinnässä. Ei mitään rypemistä. Norcossa pullopaikkoja useampi ja etuhaarukassa kiinnitykset. Edessä kahdet hampikkaat. Marinissa osasarja vähän parempi,yhdellä etu hampikkaalla? Onko jotain muuta huomioita??

----------


## Lammy

> Ois gravel hankinnassa ja pari vaihtoehtoa mietinnässä..https://www.bikester.fi/norco-bicycl...y-1114340.html ja https://www.bikester.fi/marin-gestal...si-878904.html . Molemmissa puolensa... käyttö olis työmatka,assu/soratie lenkkejä ja vaihtelevasti neulaspolkuja. Pientä retkeily/matkailua mietinnässä. Ei mitään rypemistä. Norcossa pullopaikkoja useampi ja etuhaarukassa kiinnitykset. Edessä kahdet hampikkaat. Marinissa osasarja vähän parempi,yhdellä etu hampikkaalla? Onko jotain muuta huomioita??



Mekaaniset levyjarrut torppaisivat minun ostoinnon heti. 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## LJL

> Mekaaniset levyjarrut torppaisivat minun ostoinnon heti.



Sen mitä lyhyesti (TdT cyclo 130km ja Lieto Graveltour 105km) ehdin kokeilla niin mekaaniset levarit eivät toimi hyvin grävellyksessä. Näin siksi, että hiekkavesivelli syö palat jo yhden reissun aikana loppuun ja tehot häviää kuin peliongelmaisen mummon rahat hedelmäpeliin. Tien päällä palojen säätö ei kohota tunnelmaa eikä myöskään auta. Myös hiekkavesivelli tunkeutuessaan kaapeliin jumittaa koko paskan ja myös kun ko. velli jäätyy ja se oli itselleni viimeinen niitti. 

Nimimerkki itse kerran sen koin. En enää kerskukaan, minä vaikenen vaan. En muuta voi.

----------


## hitlike

Vannejarrut olisi varmaan parhaat gravelhommiin. Rival/Force nestelevarit ainakin tuntuu märällä kurakelillä keräävän ties mitä pikkukiviä yms jarrusatulaan lentävän kuran mukana jolloin ei auta muuta kuin pysähtyä ja koittaa sörkkiä niitä ulos tikulla tai huuhdella arvokasta juomavettä koloon kaatamalla. Jarrutehon kannalta jotkut 140-160mm levyillä olevat levyjarrut on muutenkin jo oletusarvoisesti tehottomat riippumatta onko nesteelliset, vaijerilliset, tektrot vai ultegrat, joten sikälikin.

----------


## Jami2003

Useita satasia olen ajanut tänäkin keväänä muta-sora-hiekkavellissä ja kertaakaan ei ole tarvinnut mekaanisia jarruja säätää. Toki hydrauliset ottaisin ennemmin mutta vannejarrujen paremmuutta en kyllä allekirjoita. Ennemmin säätää palojakin kuin ostaa vanteita.

Ja eihän niihin palojen kulumiseen se vaikuta onko jarrut mekaaniset vai hydrauliset. Säätöön vain. Palat on paljon kovemmilla mtb:ssä ja sielläkin ajaa tonneja samoilla paloilla. Jäsen LJL:llä on ollut lekkeripalat.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Oma kokemukseni on, että mekaaniset levyjarrut ovat herkemmät ongelmille. Kaikki eivät niitä kohtaa ollenkaan ja tuskin kukaan kaikkia mahdollisia. Miehet, matkat, ajot ja kurat poikkeavat, joten kokemuksetkin poikkeavat.

Omana pienenä murheena on ollut chain suck kevään aikana. Ongelmaa on esiintynyt vasta vaihdettuani takavaihtajan RX.stä GRX:n. Samalla vaihtui ketju. Muu on pysynyt muuttumattomana syksyyn verrattuna. Uskoisin, että ongelma ei kuitenkaan ole vaihtajan aiheuttama, vaan niillä kuraisilla tieosuuksilla on ollut jotakin aikaisemmin kohdatusta poikkeavaa, tai että olen ajanut kuraisemmissa olosuhteissa, kuin aiemmin.

----------


## Jami2003

Tärkeää on että mekaaniset jarrujen ovat kaksitoimiset, molemmat puolet puristuvat. Eikä vain yksi toimiset missä toinen pala painaa toista staattista palaa vasten.

No en nyt kuitenkaan enempää puolustele mekaanisia levareita. Joskus kun vaihdan soratiepyörää niin tasan tarkkaan ei tule muuta kuin hydrauliset levarit. Mutta ne yleensä näkyy ikävä kyllä hintalapussa melko vahvasti...

----------


## LJL

> Mutta ne yleensä näkyy ikävä kyllä hintalapussa melko vahvasti...



Mulle se oli about 1.500€ keikka vaihtaa mekaaniset hydraulisiin... En halua ajatella asiaa sen enempää, hyi olkoon. Mitä tulee niihin TRP Spyreihin, niin lupaan kirjoittaa siitä en tiedä -topiikkaan, miksi ne suli niin kuin suli. Ne vaan suli.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Mitä tulee niihin TRP Spyreihin, niin lupaan kirjoittaa siitä en tiedä -topiikkaan, miksi ne suli niin kuin suli. Ne vaan suli.



Sä vaan ajoit kunnolla.    :Hymy:  
Offaria: Kauanko autossa kestää jarrupalat? Olin kaverina tekemässä jarruremppaa. Vaihdettiin kolmannet jarrupalat kun autolla oli ajettu 45 000 km. 3.0 V6 kone söi jarrupaloja.    :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Sä vaan ajoit kunnolla.



Täsmennystä sen verran että plr ajoi kunnolla ja me muut tulimme kuuliaisesti perässä. Jossain 125km kohdalla kuului takaa alustavasti voe bergele -nuotilla "vieläkö mennään hiekalle", vastaus oli "vielä mennään hiekalle"  :Leveä hymy:  Etuvaihtajakin lakkasi toimimasta sillä reissulla. Oli se aika karu lenkki kalustolle ja vähän miehistöllekin.

Tässä vaiheessa toimi vielä kaikki (kuva: Antti Laine)

----------


## Jami2003

Jos naama on noin musta jo lähdössä niin tais kalustokin vaan olla pesemättä ja huoltamatta

----------


## stenu

> Vannejarrut olisi varmaan parhaat gravelhommiin. Rival/Force nestelevarit ainakin tuntuu märällä kurakelillä keräävän ties mitä pikkukiviä yms jarrusatulaan lentävän kuran mukana jolloin ei auta muuta kuin pysähtyä ja koittaa sörkkiä niitä ulos tikulla tai huuhdella arvokasta juomavettä koloon kaatamalla. Jarrutehon kannalta jotkut 140-160mm levyillä olevat levyjarrut on muutenkin jo oletusarvoisesti tehottomat riippumatta onko nesteelliset, vaijerilliset, tektrot vai ultegrat, joten sikälikin.



Niin mäpä olen graveloinut tän ketjun perustamisen jälkeen itsepäisesti vannejarruilla ehkä puoltoista kertaa maapallon ympäri ja muun muassa kaksi runkoa paskaksi, mutta jarruongelmiin, jotka olisivat vaatineet kesken lenkin huoltotoimenpiteitä en ole graveloidessa törmännyt kertaakaan. Ehkä viisi vannetta olen saanut kulumaan ajamalla loppuun sinä aikana ja muutaman denttaamalla piloille. Mun mielestä vannejarrujen huonous on urbaanilegenda, joka pohjautuu ihmisten kokemuksiin halvoista cantilevereistä ja hinnat alkaen -vanteista. Silti tunnustan salaa aina välillä haaveilevani niistä neste-Forceista, jos ei muuten, niin vaikka sitten vaan internetuskottavuuden vuoksi.

Sain sävyeron meikattua originaalihaarukastakin ja sen takas paikoilleen. Elämä on taas ihanaa. Paitsi...tunnustan, että nyt jäin kyllä vähän kaipaamaan kuitukeulan keveyttä, kun sen kanssa ehdin hetken aikaa ajella. Ajokunnossa selvästi alle kasikiloinen teräspyörä on vaan niin kiva. Samoin sentin korkeampi etupää alkoi tuntumaan peräti hyvältä, kun siihen tottui. Mutta noin muuten tommonen klassinen moderni polkupyörä on kyllä so much fun, niin kuin esimerkiksi Mr. Legor Cicli asiaa kuvailee.

Varsinkin matalilla vanteilla ja Steilacoomeilla Grava tarjoilee niitä taikamattofiiliksiä, mutta onhan toi nyt kaikkien setämiespyörien isosetä noin. LJL:n ainakin puoliksi aiheetta setämiestittelin saanut Ritchey oli Don Juan ton rinnalla. Steilacoomit on voittajarenkaat, mutta ne korostaa minkä tahansa pyörän setämiesmäisyyttä. Pitäis ehkä jaksaa vaihtaa toisille vanteille edes, mutta hassu sekin juttu siinä mielessä, että korkeampien vanteiden kanssa näyttäisi heti paremmalta, mutta kulkisi huonommin, kun kiekot on kovemmat ajaa. Modernimman näköisten renkaiden ja korkeampien vanteiden kanssa fiilikset on silti paremmat. Vaikka ovatkin siis mielikuvafiiliksiä. Mutta sama kai se, mistä ne fiilikset saa..  :Hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

Mikä pyörää tuossa kuvassa pitää pystyssä?

----------


## LJL

> Jos naama on noin musta jo lähdössä niin tais kalustokin vaan olla pesemättä ja huoltamatta



Joo.. Olisitpa vaan nähnyt säämiskähousut sisäpuolelta  :Leveä hymy:  Jälleen kerran olisi pitänyt laittaa jo valmiiksi ruskeat housut

----------


## Molleri

Ensimmäinen graveli haussa. Tässä nyt hetken aikaa opiskellut pyörien ja osien ominaisuuksia ja tullut tulokseen, että en halua entry level-pyörää jotta voin vuoden päästä todeta, että ois sittenkin pitäny satsata x y ja z osiin.

Budjetin aivan ylärajoilla oleva vaihtoehto on mm. Spessun Diverge Comp. 

Onko se kuitenkin helmiä sioille näin alottelijalle? Vai kenties olisiko joku muu pyörä parempi hinta-laatusuhteiltaan?

----------


## LJL

> LJL:n ainakin puoliksi aiheetta setämiestittelin saanut Ritchey...



Nyt on yksittäinen ei-tosissaan heitetty lausunto saanut hieman liian isot mittasuhteet  :Hymy:  Enkä tiedä, miten Ritchey mahtaa vertautua kun en ole ikinä toista teräspyörää omistanut. Mutta jos subjektiivinen kriittinen näkemys sallitaan niin kyllä teräsrungossa oli sellainen elämäntapapyörän hieman nahkea sivumaku, joka ei enää kiinnostanut. Exploro on ollut mulle parasta ikinä ja sitä riemun määrää ei mikään aiempi pyörä ole antanut - tämä siis siitä huolimatta että pari tonnia ajoin notkuvalla satulatolpalla. 

Jos mulla olisi tilaa enemmälle kuin kahdelle omalle pyörälle (ja kolmelle lastenpyörälle), niin voisin kyllä aiemmilla teräsraamikokemuksilla rakennella jäykkäperämaasturin jossa olisi teräsrunko, 2x11 vaihteisto, jäykkä hiilarikeula, 2,2" Racekingit... Sillähän voisi ajaa vaikka gravelia  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## stenu

> Mikä pyörää tuossa kuvassa pitää pystyssä?



Se nojaa takarenkaastaan kuvan puuta vasten.

Verrattuna sivulla 217 olevan kuvan setuppiin ero esimerkiksi siinä, että kuinka hallittua on vauhdikkaampi juurakkopolkujen rytyyttäminen, on huomattavan suuri ja siis setämiesversion eduksi. Fakta, joka ei varsinaisesti helpota uuden mahdollisen fillarin speksaamista yhtään.

LJL: Kuten todettu, pääasia on, että saa ne fiiliksensä. Sama, mistä ne kullekin tulee, kunhan itse tietää sen (ja kunhan keinot on laillisia)  :Hymy: 

Ps. Setämiespyörä on sun monista hyvistä heitoista paras koskaan ja siksi käsite saavutti arvaamattoman suuret mittasuhteet. Some sitäpaitsi juorusi juurikin tänä aamuna, että Suomeen olisi tulossa yksi Speedvagen 650b Rugged Road ns. kaikilla herkuilla Ultradynamicoja ja lokareita myöten Open Upperin seuraajaksi tai ainakin kaveriksi eli setämiespyöräily on vahvassa nosteessa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Brutalix

> Ensimmäinen graveli haussa. Tässä nyt hetken aikaa opiskellut pyörien ja osien ominaisuuksia ja tullut tulokseen, että en halua entry level-pyörää jotta voin vuoden päästä todeta, että ois sittenkin pitäny satsata x y ja z osiin.
> 
> Budjetin aivan ylärajoilla oleva vaihtoehto on mm. Spessun Diverge Comp. 
> 
> Onko se kuitenkin helmiä sioille näin alottelijalle? Vai kenties olisiko joku muu pyörä parempi hinta-laatusuhteiltaan?



Osta se diverge, jos se kutittelee. Jos ostat jotain muuta, niin mietit kuitenkin että olis pitäny ostaa se diverge.

----------


## Jami2003

> .. Enkä tiedä, miten Ritchey mahtaa vertautua kun en ole ikinä toista teräspyörää omistanut. Mutta jos subjektiivinen kriittinen näkemys sallitaan niin kyllä teräsrungossa oli sellainen elämäntapapyörän hieman nahkea sivumaku, joka ei enää kiinnostanut...



Vaikka itse ajelen tyytyväisenä Kona Rove ST:llä niin täytyy yhtyä tähän mielipiteeseen. Mun seuraavassa soratiepyörässä on hydraulisten levyjarrujen lisäksi hiilikuiturunko. Teräs on kyllä materiaaleista vahvasti yliarvostettu. Ehkä jos se on jotain Reinoldsia vai mitä näitä on niin sitten mutta ei mun perse teräksen muka hyviä puolia huomaa. Lisäksi hiilikuitu on höyhenen kevyttä, ärhäkkää ja paljon helppohoitoisempaa kun teräs. Ei ruostu ikinä. Ja yksikään hiilikuitu rungoistani ei ole koskaan saanut sellaista hittiä mitä ei olisi kestänyt.

Sen sijaan että haluan olla setämies ja ajaa setämiespyörällä (tai vielä pahempaa, gravelissa on välillä myös hipsteri leimaa) haluan ajaa hipo-gravelilla joka lähtee joka alustalla kuin hauki rannasta. Mutta ihan tänä vuonna en kyllä vielä ole Konaa pois vaihtamassa.

----------


## plr

> Oli se aika karu lenkki kalustolle ja vähän miehistöllekin.



Ai että kun lämmöllä muistelen vieläkin tätä retkeä.  :Leveä hymy:  Hienoa oli ja pyörät pääsivät juuri siihen käyttöön mihin ne kuuluvatkin.

Vannejarrut toimivat hyvin tuolla rapakelillä. Ei kuulu ylimääräisiä ääniä, kun ei jarruteta. Toki sitten sorvataan jarruttaessa vanteita ja palat kuluvat. Alumiinivanteilla pääsee aika monta vuotta ennen kuin kehistä jarrupinta loppuu.

----------


## stenu

> Vaikka itse ajelen tyytyväisenä Kona Rove ST:llä niin täytyy yhtyä tähän mielipiteeseen. Mun seuraavassa soratiepyörässä on hydraulisten levyjarrujen lisäksi hiilikuiturunko. Teräs on kyllä materiaaleista vahvasti yliarvostettu. Ehkä jos se on jotain Reinoldsia vai mitä näitä on niin sitten mutta ei mun perse teräksen muka hyviä puolia huomaa. Lisäksi hiilikuitu on höyhenen kevyttä, ärhäkkää ja paljon helppohoitoisempaa kun teräs. Ei ruostu ikinä. Ja yksikään hiilikuitu rungoistani ei ole koskaan saanut sellaista hittiä mitä ei olisi kestänyt.



Sepä juuri se dilemma on. Kun teräsrunkoon ympätään levyjarrua, CEN-standardia ja muita nykyajan hömpötyksiä, ei sen teräksen ominaisuuksista ole paljoa jäljellä muuta kuin ne huonot eli paino ja ruostuvuus. Eikä siihen auta Reinoldsit eikä muutkaan tarrat, kun ensin pitäisi päästä eroon noista ensin mainituista. Siksi vannoutunut teräshipsterikin alkaa varovaisesti olla sitä mieltä, jos pitää pyörään saada levyjarrut, pitää siinä myös olla kuiturunko. Tai sitten ajelee tyytyväisenä vannejarruilla. Välivaihtoehdot on enemmän tai vähemmän kompromisseja. Toistaiseksi meidän taloudessa paskaksi menneiden teräs- ja hiilikuiturunkojen suhde on 2/2 eli siinä ei ole olennaista eroa  :Hymy: 

E: ...ja huomaan nyt kyllä palaavani siihen kuitukeulaan kaikesta huolimatta. Korona-aikaan on tullut sorakilsoja jonkin verran normaalia keskiarvoa enemmän, 250-300 viikossa, ja hieman pystympi ajoasentokin on alkanut tuntua paremmalta kuin se, millaisessa olen ajellut tyytyväisenä kohta neljä vuotta. Niin ne preferenssit muuttuu sen mukaan, miten milloinkin ajelee.

----------


## hansibal

> Ois gravel hankinnassa ja pari vaihtoehtoa mietinnässä..https://www.bikester.fi/norco-bicycl...y-1114340.html ja https://www.bikester.fi/marin-gestal...si-878904.html . Molemmissa puolensa... käyttö olis työmatka,assu/soratie lenkkejä ja vaihtelevasti neulaspolkuja. Pientä retkeily/matkailua mietinnässä. Ei mitään rypemistä. Norcossa pullopaikkoja useampi ja etuhaarukassa kiinnitykset. Edessä kahdet hampikkaat. Marinissa osasarja vähän parempi,yhdellä etu hampikkaalla? Onko jotain muuta huomioita??




Tiedä mitä tuli tehtyä,mutta White GX Pro 20 kohdalla tuli painettua TILAA nappia. Nyt vaan odotellaan pakettia saapuvaksi! :Sarkastinen:

----------


## velib

> Vaikka itse ajelen tyytyväisenä Kona Rove ST:llä niin täytyy yhtyä tähän mielipiteeseen. Mun seuraavassa soratiepyörässä on hydraulisten levyjarrujen lisäksi hiilikuiturunko. Teräs on kyllä materiaaleista vahvasti yliarvostettu. Ehkä jos se on jotain Reinoldsia vai mitä näitä on niin sitten mutta ei mun perse teräksen muka hyviä puolia huomaa. Lisäksi hiilikuitu on höyhenen kevyttä, ärhäkkää ja paljon helppohoitoisempaa kun teräs. Ei ruostu ikinä. Ja yksikään hiilikuitu rungoistani ei ole koskaan saanut sellaista hittiä mitä ei olisi kestänyt.
> 
> Sen sijaan että haluan olla setämies ja ajaa setämiespyörällä (tai vielä pahempaa, gravelissa on välillä myös hipsteri leimaa) haluan ajaa hipo-gravelilla joka lähtee joka alustalla kuin hauki rannasta. Mutta ihan tänä vuonna en kyllä vielä ole Konaa pois vaihtamassa.



En tiedä huomaanko oman Roven teräsrunkoa persauksen alla, mutta keula on huomattavasti joustavampi kuin hiilikuituinen (joo, niitäkin on monenlaisia). Mutta itsellä tuli tuo sama fiilis, ja Rove on nyt jokasään yleiskäyttölokaripyöränä, ja sen kaveriksi tuli lenkkipyöräksi Space Chicken. Siinä sitten onkin niin jäykkä ja kova runko että melkein vaatii ne 47mm kumit. Molempi parempi, mutta jos toisesta pitäisi luopua, jäisi Rove talliin. Varmaan tosin joutuisi laihdutuskuurille (ja lokaripyöräksi tulisi jokin halpishybridi).

----------


## Molleri

> Osta se diverge, jos se kutittelee. Jos ostat jotain muuta, niin mietit kuitenkin että olis pitäny ostaa se diverge.



Kutittelee, mutta jos saisi jostain paremman hinta-laatusuhteeltaan olevan pyörän, kun on ihan alottelija eikä välttämättä ymmärrä kaikkien juttujen päälle.

----------


## palikka

Eihän se varmaan se paras hinta-laatusuhde tule olemaan varsinkin, kun Specializedista on kyse mutta ompahan pyörä, jota tuskin löytyy toiselta valmistajalta eri hintalapulla ja osilla. Noissa taitaa se Future Shock olla... uuuh! Oon miettiny mitä tulis jos yhdistäis Spessun future shockin Laufin keulaan ja Cannondale Topstone carbonin runkoon.

Aloittelijana sun on tärkeää ottaa se oikea koko eikä lähteä mihinkään myyjän matkaan, joka tuputtaa viimeistä yksilöä viiden prosentin alennuksella. Pyöränä tuo Diverge Comp on varmasti hyvä. Kiekot on sitten halvimmasta päästä mutta kyllä niillä ajelee. Tuntuu, että saman nimiset "Axis sport" oli jo itsellä muutama vuosi sitten 850€:n fitness pyörässä, Sirruksessa. Toki noissa on eri navat, koska rungossa läpiakselit.

----------


## Nautiskelija

> Tiedä mitä tuli tehtyä,mutta White GX Pro 20 kohdalla tuli painettua TILAA nappia. Nyt vaan odotellaan pakettia saapuvaksi!



Ajaisin. Mielenkiintoisia päivityksiä näyttää olevan 19-vuosimalliin verrattuna. Laitahan raporttia, kun olet saanut mankelin käyttöösi!

----------


## Molleri

> Eihän se varmaan se paras hinta-laatusuhde tule olemaan varsinkin, kun Specializedista on kyse mutta ompahan pyörä, jota tuskin löytyy toiselta valmistajalta eri hintalapulla ja osilla. Noissa taitaa se Future Shock olla... uuuh! Oon miettiny mitä tulis jos yhdistäis Spessun future shockin Laufin keulaan ja Cannondale Topstone carbonin runkoon.
> 
> Aloittelijana sun on tärkeää ottaa se oikea koko eikä lähteä mihinkään myyjän matkaan, joka tuputtaa viimeistä yksilöä viiden prosentin alennuksella. Pyöränä tuo Diverge Comp on varmasti hyvä. Kiekot on sitten halvimmasta päästä mutta kyllä niillä ajelee. Tuntuu, että saman nimiset "Axis sport" oli jo itsellä muutama vuosi sitten 850€:n fitness pyörässä, Sirruksessa. Toki noissa on eri navat, koska rungossa läpiakselit.



Jotenkin jäänyt fiilis muihin pyöriin verratessa että hinnassa jokin Spessu-leimalisä, varsinkin tossa comp E5. Future shock kiinnostaa, kun on tuota selkä- ja olkapäävammaa, josko olis pehmeempää menoa.

Muita mitä tarkotus käydä koeajamassa jos löytyy:
Topstone 105

Trek Checkpoint ALR 5 (http://lundberg247.fi/product_details.php?p=2571)

Orbea Terra 40 (https://www.bikeplanet.fi/orbea-terra-h40-d-20)

Scott Speedster (https://www.bikeplanet.fi/scott-speedster-gravel-20-20)

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Jotenkin jäänyt fiilis muihin pyöriin verratessa että hinnassa jokin Spessu-leimalisä, varsinkin tossa comp E5. Future shock kiinnostaa, kun on tuota selkä- ja olkapäävammaa, josko olis pehmeempää menoa.
> 
> Muita mitä tarkotus käydä koeajamassa jos löytyy:
> Topstone 105
> 
> Trek Checkpoint ALR 5 (http://lundberg247.fi/product_details.php?p=2571)
> 
> Orbea Terra 40 (https://www.bikeplanet.fi/orbea-terra-h40-d-20)
> 
> Scott Speedster (https://www.bikeplanet.fi/scott-speedster-gravel-20-20)



Noi on kaikki hyviä pyöriä. Käy koeajamassa ja osta se mistä tulee paras fiilis.

----------


## ranttis

^^ Nuo ja Diverge kannattaa kyllä koeajaa jos suinkin mahdollista. Samalla karttuu kokemus eri pyöristä.
Sille FutureShockille voi oikeasti laskea hieman hintaa etenkin jos käsiin tulevan tärinän suhteen on joskus ollut ongelmissa. Koitin sitä pikaisesti ja pienet katukivetysten töyssyt jäi huomaamatta. Omistaisin varmaan Roubaixissa FuturrShockin jos geometria ei olisi niin pysty, mikä ei sovi lyhytjalkaiselle ja pitkäselkäiselle. Edellistä siteeraten, koeaja nuo ja osta parhaalta tuntuva. 

Lähetetty minun BAH2-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

> Mutta jos subjektiivinen kriittinen näkemys sallitaan niin kyllä teräsrungossa oli sellainen elämäntapapyörän hieman nahkea sivumaku, joka ei enää kiinnostanut. Exploro on ollut mulle parasta ikinä ja sitä riemun määrää ei mikään aiempi pyörä ole antanut



Tästä tuli mieleen muuten sellainen juttu, että sä et kuitenkaan ole vielä käynyt siellä syvässä päädyssä eli kustomrungoissa ja mä huomaan sussa sellaisia piirteitä, että vielä joku päivä ennustan sun siellä olevan  :Hymy:  Se ei kuitenkaan edellytä parran kasvattamista eikä ole materiaaliin sidottu maailma ja itseasiassa materiaalin merkitys vähän jopa katoaa siellä. Teräs nyt vaan sattuu olemaan edullisin (ja ekologisin) tapa päästä kustomiin kiinni ja sopii siksi mun arvo- ja preferenssimaailmaan.

Se, että alla on pyörä, joka on juuri oikean kokokoinen ja jota voi ajaa juuri sen mittaisella stemmillä, kuin tuntuu ajamisen kannalta parhaalta ja satula on juuri sellaisessa paikassa, missä sen kuuluu juuri sulla olla, vasta riemua antaakin. Jos mun vähintään yhtä subjektiivinen ja kriittinen näkemys sallitaan, niin mä väittäisin, että 90% pyöräilijöistä, jotka ajaa "neljän koon rungoilla", ajaa enemmän tai vähemmän liian pienellä tai isolla rungolla tai sitten rungolla, joka on johonkin suuntaan vähän liian pieni ja toiseen vähän liian iso niin kuin 90% pyöristä on mulle. Sillä on paljon enemmän merkitystä pyörän ajettavuuteen ja fiilikseen kuin sillä, että mistä materiaalista runko on tehty. Saatikka, kun mennään syvällisempään kustomointiin, jossa vaikkapa rungon geometrioita ja materiaalipaksuuksia säädetään kuskin painon, ajotyylin jne mukaan.

Toi on nykyisessä teknologiantensiivisessä ja standardein säädeltyyn bulkkituotantoon perustuvassa pyörämaailmassa sivuutettu aika tehokkaasti ja jostain syystä ainakin vielä suurin osa pyöräilijöistä ostaa ihan sujuvasti sen heille isommalla rahalla markkinoidun ajatuksen eli, että xtr on se, mikä tekee onnelliseksi. Mutta nykyinen massatuotantohiilikuiturunkojenkaan tuotantotapa ei tule säilymään kovin pitkään ja kun sen korvaa joku muu tapa tai materiaali, tulee tehdastekoisen "massatuotantokustomoinninkin" mahdollisuudet kasvamaan ja markkinoinnin ääni muuttumaan rajusti. Mun alalla kustomointi on jo on tätä päivää ja siihen premium-tuotteiden markkinointi perustuu varsinkin optiikan osalta ja kehyksiinkin se on tulossa kovaa vauhtia. Just sayin.

----------


## Visqu

> Omistaisin varmaan Roubaixissa FuturrShockin jos geometria ei olisi niin pysty, mikä ei sovi lyhytjalkaiselle ja pitkäselkäiselle.
> 
> Lähetetty minun BAH2-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Vähän OT mutta:

Roubaix löytyy myös Team -versiona jossa huomattavasti matalampi geo, vastaa käytännössä samankokoista Tarmacia.

----------


## LJL

En nyt pysty sanomaan speksausasioihin mitään koska eilisen 135km/7,5h Espoo-Sipoonkorpi-Espoo jäljiltä on melko tyhjä olo. Mutavelliä ja juurakkokivikkoa tuli kahlattua kilometritolkulla ja se oli hirveää. Kun istuin takki tyhjänä Östersundomin K-kaupan pihassa syömässä salaattia joku paikallinen kysyi "ootko sä siis ajanut ihan niitä mustikkapolkuja tolla pyörällä??" mihin totesin että kyllä olen. 38mm Gravelking Exeemat pääsivät ainakin hyvään testiin ja ihan kelvollisesti pääsi poluilla etenemään. Hiekkatielläkin oikein kivat eikä self steeringiä. Vierintävastus ei tappanut ajamisen iloa. Mutta voi todeta, että Exploro on välttävä maastopyörä  :Hymy:  (hukkasin näköjään oikean puolen tankotulpan ja loppuunajetun voimansiirron saa heittää viimeistään nyt mereen)

----------


## stenu

Jos yksinkertaistettu lähestymistapa gravelointiin kiinnostelee yhtään, niin Ribblellä näyttää olevan tommonen fggg-valmis kompliitti (saa myös runkona), josta ei oikeestaan puutu muuta kuin juomapullontelineen paikka, eli juomat joutuu laittamaan epäortodoksisesti reppuun tai taskuun. Taittuvakylkiset g-onetkin valmiiksi alla. Konseptina suosittelen. Käsittämättömän kivaa vaihtelua hipompaan pyöräilyyn ja treenimielessä tehokasta  :Hymy: 

^ E: Hyvä lenkki sulla. Kuvien olosuhteissa tosin Xploron airo-ominaisuudet menee vähän hukkaan  :Leveä hymy:  Korsosta olis voinut tulla Simonkylän ja Viertolan sorien kautta joen rantaan, niin ei olisi tarvinnut ajaa motarin laitaa. Sipoon osuuden reitti kiinnostelee, kun itä on mulle melko outoa. Taidan käydä Stravassa lurkkimassa.

----------


## Mohkku

> Toi on nykyisessä teknologiantensiivisessä ja standardein säädeltyyn bulkkituotantoon perustuvassa pyörämaailmassa sivuutettu aika tehokkaasti ja jostain syystä ainakin vielä suurin osa pyöräilijöistä ostaa ihan sujuvasti sen heille isommalla rahalla markkinoidun ajatuksen eli, että xtr on se, mikä tekee onnelliseksi.



Mahdollista on sekin, minkä huomasit juuri itsekin, että mitoitus ei ole vakio. Kustompyörään kuulumaton korkeampi keula alkoi miellyttää enemmän kuin alkuperäinen. Itsellänikin lähtee seuraavaan tilaukseen 5 mm pidempi stemmi. Oikeasti pitäisi vaihtaa myös Apexin kahvat, kun niissä luonteva ote osuu vähän väärään paikkaan. Mutta katsotaan sitä myöhemmin ja lisäksi pitäisi viitsiä tutkia, mikä olisi paremmin käteen istuva malli. Ei ole nyt ajamista rajoittava juttu tuo.

Kun lisäksi jossain vaiheessa alkaa speksaaminen kyllästyttää ja haluaa keskittyä ajamiseen, maisemiin ja kaikkeen muuhun vastaavaan aiheeseen liittyvään, huoleton bulkkirunko, jossa ei tarvitse pelätä rungon repeämistä, ahtaan rengastilan aiheuttamia naarmuja kuiturunkoon tai miettiä muutaman millin mitoitusvirheitä, voikin tehdä omistajansa paljon onnellisemmaksi kuin huippuunsa viedyn speksaamisen kliimaksi. Olkoonkin sitten hienolla takavaihtajalla varustettu malli. Tämä saattaa muuten olla seurausta siitä, että huomaa ajautuneensa em. suurella rahalla tehdyn markkinoinnin ytimeen, vaikkei monikansallisen suuryrityksen suurella rahalla markkinoidulla pyörämallilla ajakaan. Markkinointi kutenkin toimii niin, että kuluttaja haluaa satsata aiheeseen yhä enemmän nimenomaan kalusto- ja varustepuolelle. Hetken tuossa oravanpyörässä roikkuminen on mukavaa, mutta jossain vaiheessa tekee mieli hypätä pois kyydistä. Silloin palataan perusasioiden pariin.

----------


## stenu

> Mahdollista on sekin, minkä huomasit juuri itsekin, että mitoitus ei ole vakio. Kustompyörään kuulumaton korkeampi keula alkoi miellyttää enemmän kuin alkuperäinen.



Se ei kuitenkaan poista sitä faktaa, että pyörä voi olla ostohetkellä juuri oikeanlainen tai sitten vähän vääränlainen. Totta se on siinä mielessä, että "loppuelämän" runko saattaa olla utopiaa, vaikka se kuluttajaeettisessä mielessä olisikin kiinnostava lähestymistapa.





> Kun lisäksi jossain vaiheessa alkaa speksaaminen kyllästyttää ja haluaa keskittyä ajamiseen, maisemiin ja kaikkeen muuhun vastaavaan aiheeseen liittyvään, huoleton bulkkirunko, jossa ei tarvitse pelätä rungon repeämistä, ahtaan rengastilan aiheuttamia naarmuja kuiturunkoon tai miettiä muutaman millin mitoitusvirheitä, voikin tehdä omistajansa paljon onnellisemmaksi kuin huippuunsa viedyn speksaamisen kliimaksi. Olkoonkin sitten hienolla takavaihtajalla varustettu malli. Tämä saattaa muuten olla seurausta siitä, että huomaa ajautuneensa em. suurella rahalla tehdyn markkinoinnin ytimeen, vaikkei monikansallisen suuryrityksen suurella rahalla markkinoidulla pyörämallilla ajakaan. Markkinointi kutenkin toimii niin, että kuluttaja haluaa satsata aiheeseen yhä enemmän nimenomaan kalusto- ja varustepuolelle. Hetken tuossa oravanpyörässä roikkuminen on mukavaa, mutta jossain vaiheessa tekee mieli hypätä pois kyydistä. Silloin palataan perusasioiden pariin.



Sitä varten mulla on tämä pyörä, joka on viimeaikoina tarjoillut ehkäpä parhaita elämyksiä. Ja itseasiassa myös se kymmenen vuotta vanhaan ja kertaalleen korjattuun runkoon rakennettu yksivaihteinen. Samasta syystä korjautin nyt ratkenneen rungon ennemmin kuin aloin suin päin speksaamaan uutta ja kynnys uuden speksaamiseen vaan kasvaa koko ajan, kun huomaan vanhojen toimivan korjattunakin erinomaisesti. Oravanpyörässä en koe olevani, vaan ennemmin päässeeni ulos siitä siinä vaiheessa, kun huomasin, että setämiespyörilläkin ajaminen on kivaa ja mun tapauksessa mahdollisesti jopa kivointa. Olen aikoinani elänyt myös sen vaiheen, kun kaiken piti olla uutta ja tekniikan hienoa.

----------


## LJL

> Xploron airo-ominaisuudet



Airoja tuolla olisi juurikin tarvittu. Sipoonkorpeen verrattuna Nuuksio on kuiva kuin autiomaa. En aio kyllä enää uudestaan ajaa siirtymiä 50km suuntaansa päästäkseni soutamaan mudassa.

----------


## Jukka

Ollut kunnon meininkiä LJL:llä!  :Hymy:  Hyvä, että renkaat sentään toimivat, pitoa niissä onkin varmaan tuollaisiin maastoihin aika kivasti, eikä ne erot rullaavuudessa lopulta kovin isoja ole wateissa mitattuna. Itse ajelin eilen lenkin Sipoonkorven ympäri höystettynä Vantaanjoen ulkoiluväylillä ja Vantaan muutamilla sorateillä. Renkaina Gravelkingien Slick-versiot, jotka ovat kyllä mukavat renkaat ajella, mutta eihän noissa irtosoralla mitään pitoa ole. Tyytyväinen elämä Secanin teräsrungon kanssa sen sijaan jatkuu ja voi hyvin, enpä osaa kaivata itselleni mitään lisää gravel-ajoihin. Syksyn mahdollisiiin CX-kisoihin taas alkaisi olemaan pientä kuumetta hommata jotain hommaan tarkoitettua kalustoa, mutta ne jutut kuuluu toiseen paikkaan...

----------


## MRe

Pitää LJL:lle nostaa hattua. Pari viikkoa sitten sähkärillä Sipoonkorvessa 35 km ja se riitti mulle hetkeksi. Seuraavan kerran vasta kun alkaa olemaan selvästi kuivempaa.

----------


## Mohkku

> Oravanpyörässä en koe olevani, vaan ennemmin päässeeni ulos siitä siinä vaiheessa, kun huomasin, että setämiespyörilläkin ajaminen on kivaa ja mun tapauksessa mahdollisesti jopa kivointa. Olen aikoinani elänyt myös sen vaiheen, kun kaiken piti olla uutta ja tekniikan hienoa.



Siitä olen tyytyväinen, että uutuuksien perään en minäkään haikaile, vaikka muuten idearikkaiden markkinoiden negatiivista vaikutusta kukkaroon pitääkin jatkuvasti yrittää vastustaa. Pikemminkin taustalla on ajatus mahdollisimman monikäyttöisestä kalustosta, joka ei olisi liian huono kompromissi.

Setämiespyörän määritelmää en tarkalleen tiedä, mutta jollain tavalla koen tässä suhteessa yhteenkuuluvuuden tunnetta. Teräsrunko, mekaaniset levyt, Schwalbe Marathon-sarjan renkaat ja tavarateline+lokarit ehkä on aika monen pisteen arvoinen suoritus.

----------


## stenu

Hmm...pikkuhiljaa alkaa nyt ehkä koronan talousvaikutukset näkyä niin, että runkopajat herää tyhjeneviin tilauskirjoihin ja hintatiedusteluihin vastataan suoraan alennuksin. Esimerkiksi tuommoisesta _Fakkin'_ Muulista tuli tänään kohtalaisen hyvä tarjous. Columbus Life putket sähkökemiallisesti ruostesuojattuina. Olis toi nyt ainakin jotain muuta kuin noi nykyiset. Kun vaan tietäisi, että olisko se sitä hyvässä vai pahassa. Historia ei ole tae tulevaisuudesta, mutta 75 vuotta saman perheen pyörittämällä firmalla voisi ainakin toivoa olevan tulevaisuuttakin noin niinkuin niitä ei toivottuja takuujuttuja ajatellen.

----------


## Firlefanz

Eikö tuossa Mulassakin ole sellainen "järeä emäputki" ("massive headtube"), josta gravelpyöräilytoveri LJL ei tähän ketjuun linkkaamassani Meral Hanselissa oikein tykännyt? (Molemmissa on hiilikuituhaarukka.) En kysy tyrkyttääkseni - koska en usko tippaakaan kykyyni vaikuttaa päätöksentekoon :Kieli pitkällä:  - tai aloittaakseni kumpi on parempi -väittelyn, vaan ihan pelkästään siksi että uskon vastauksen olevan valaisevan jopa kaltaiselleni asioihin syvällisemmin perehtymättömälle.

Hienohan tuo joka tapauksessa on ja tämä kuva pitäisi oikeastaan postata siinä pyöräpornoketjussa.


PS Sen verran kykenin asiaa itselleni selvittämään että ero putkissa voi vaikuttaa asiaan. Meralissa ne ovat Zone ja Mulassa Life eli ilmeisesti ohutseinäisemmät ja siksi kevyemmät (samalla läpimitalla), mutta miten se vaikuttaa ajo-ominaisuuksiin? Siis jos vahvuus tai jäykkyys on kutakuinkin sama. (Mikä tietenkin on melko suuri jos...)

----------


## stenu

Alempaan kysymykseen on vastaus, että ei juuri mitenkään. Eri teräslaatujen murtolujuuksissa on eroja, mutta jäykkyyksissä ei ja millin osien mittaluokkaeroissa seinämävahvuus ei vaikuta juuri muuhun kuin painoon. Ulkohalkaisija on ainoa asia, joka oikeasti vaikuttaa johonkin. Korroosionkestävyyksissä on eroa ja sen suhteen ei ruostumattomista teräksistä Columbuksen Life on vähiten herkästi ruostuva mun kokemuksen mukaan. Mutta zonakaan ei ole sieltä herkimmästä päästä.

Ylempänä mainitsemasi yksityiskohdan takia juuri tuo huomatus: "Kun vaan tietäisi, onko se sitä hyvässä vai pahassa." Mutta ei nyt ihan samanlaistakaan pyörää viitsis ostaa kuin, minkä jo omistaa.. Siksi se, että ei kannata ostaa yhtään mitään alkaa tuntua koko ajan vaan paremmalta vaihtoehdolta, kunhan toi nyt vaan korjattuna pysyy nipussa. Viikonloppuna ajoin kyllä jo kunnon otb-juureen ajovirheen seurauksena niin, että etupää tökkäs oikein kunnolla eikä vielä ratkennut uudelleen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu H

Tosi hieno, mutta vähän härömpi väritys saisi olla italialaisessa  :Hymy: 

Maksaako paljon?

----------


## Grr

Mites, pamputtaako tyylipoliisi jos vaihdan edestä 36T rattaan 40-27 yhdistelmään?

----------


## Jami2003

Kun kattoo tuota LJL:n kurareittiä ja pyörän geometriaa niin tulee mieleen onko seuraavaksi kuuminta hottia GG pyöriin hissistemmi tai -haarukka jolla voi nostaa napista painaen ohjaustangon ylös ja painoa pois eturenkaalta kun tulee pahempaa paikkaa.

----------


## stenu

> Tosi hieno, mutta vähän härömpi väritys saisi olla italialaisessa 
> 
> Maksaako paljon?



Tinkimättä tullut tarjous oli 2100 € runkosetti yhdellä RAL-värillä ja lisähinnasta saa varmaan millä tahansa väreillä, kuvioilla tai muilla erikoistoiveilla, jos sellaisia on. Haarukan alkuperästä en tiedä varmuudella, mutta toi kuvan haarukka se ei ole. Ehkäpä Columbus Futura, veikkaisin. Geometria joko asiakkaan toiveiden mukaan tai asiakkaan fysiologisiin mittoihin perustuen valmistajan näkemyksen mukaan tai sekä että. Stelbel Nina on toinen samantapainen historiaa omaava italiaano. Sille toistaiseksi niitten 2020-hinnaston mukainen hinta 2390 € ja toimitusaikaarvio 8-9 kk eli tilauskirjoissa on vielä aika täyttä.

https://gravelcyclist.com/videos/fea...e-gravel-bike/



Nättejä pyöriä molemmat, mutta aika tommosia geneerisiä noi on nykyään kaikki. All City Cosmic Stallion ajaisi varmaan saman asian. Sellaista olen pikaisesti testannut ja geometria olisi mulle kelvollinen. Pitempää ajotuntumaa ei ole, mutta pystyisin varmaan järjestämään. Ja silti: #rimbrakesarerad  :Hymy:

----------


## pätkä

Tuo Stelbel Nina harmaalla värityksellä on järkyttävän hieno!

----------


## paaton

Onneksi minuun ei ole iskenyt teräskuume. Pakko aina katsella noita kuvia vähän joka kulmasta, jotta tajuaisi miksi tuo yllä olevakin pyörä on hieno. Luttero, painava ja ruostuva polkupyörä  :Hymy: 

Nenä stemmiin ja tarpeeksi jäykkää ja kevyttä runkoa alle. 

Tietysti se kuume voi iskeä milloin vaan. Pakko myöntää, että aina välillä se tiskurunkoinen Ribble CGR näyttää aika hienolta.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Onneksi minuun ei ole iskenyt teräskuume. Pakko aina katsella noita kuvia vähän joka kulmasta, jotta tajuaisi miksi tuo yllä olevakin pyörä on hieno. Luttero, painava ja ruostuva polkupyörä .



Minä taasen ihailin tuota ohjainlaakeria. Harmi kun kaikissa on nykyään joku integroitu ta semi-integroitu keksintö. Tuollainen perinteinen olisi nätti.   :Hymy:

----------


## Lammy

Mielenkiintoista dataa eri rungoista ja muista ajomukavuuteen vaikuttavista elementeistä.
https://www.cyclingabout.com/why-imp...han-aluminium/

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

Joo siinä on yksi näkemys asiaan ja yksivaihteen puolella eilen jo tästä väännettiin. Loppujen lopuksi ihmisen aistit on monasti tarkempi instrumentti kuin tekniset mittavälineet, mahdollisen plasebon vaikutusta unohtamatta. Silti joidenkin mielestä kaikki viinitkin maistuu ihan samalle. Sama koskee fillareita, jollekin on ihan sama, onko keskiö puoli senttiä ylempänä tai alempana, kun joku toinen on sitä mieltä, maasturi on maastoon kelpaamaton, jos siinä on asteen liian jyrkkä keulakulma. Joku huomaa eroja fillareiden rungoissa, joku toinen ei. Aistinvaraiseen arvioimiseen voi myös oppia ja opetella. Sen opin aikoinani, kun luin muutaman vuoden elintarviketieteitä.

Testin lähestymistapa asiaan on väärä, koska nykyiset EU-normeihin tehdyt rungot ja varsinkaan etuhaarukat ei hirveästi joustele, olipa materiaali mikä hyvänsä. Polkupyörä on kokonaisuus ja perinteisissä ohutputkisissa teräsrungoissa, jotka on mielletty mukaviksi, on perinteisesti olut myös ohutjalkaiset teräksiset etuhaarukat ja niiden vaikutus mukavuuteen on ollut kaikkein suurin. Sen jälkeen pyörissä on muuttunut niin moni asia joidenkin mielestä parempaan ja joidenkin toisten mielestä ehkä huonompaan suuntaan, että kaikki tietää tänä päivänä varsinkin tehdastekoisten eri materiaalista valmistettujen polkupyörien erojen hämärtyneen, eikä koske pelkästään edes tehdaspyöriä.

"Certain materials lend themselves to certain production designs and it is these initial designs that deserve the credit, or the rap, for a material’s general ride reputation, not the material itself." Lainaus tuolta, mistä löytyy toisenlaista mitattua dataa. Nykymaailmassa vaan noi designit ei enää kovin paljoa poikkea toisistaan, kuten esim. noista parista yllä olevasta teräsgrainderista voi huomata. Teräspyörissä on muodin, tehdasstandardien ja jarrujen vaatimusten takia hyvin pitkälti samat rakenteelliset ratkaisut kuin alumiinipyörissä ja hiilikuitupyörissä. Toki silloin niiden väliset erotkin pienenevät.

Jos ajatellaan pelkästään materiaalien fysikaalisia ominaisuuksia, ei hiilikuitua parempaa runkomateriaalia ole tällä hetkellä olemassa sen tyylisesti toteutettuihin polkupyöriin, kuin polkupyörät tällä hetkellä ovat. Piste.

Hiilikuidun huonoin ominaisuus on se, että silloin, kun sitä valmistetaan siten, miten sen ominaisuuksisista saadaan paras hyöty eli muottiin laminoimalla, on tuotanto sidottu muutamaan ennalta määrättyyn kokoon. Kustomointimahdollisuutta ei ole ja koska muottien valmistaminen on kallista, useissa tapauksissa kokovaihtoehtojakaan ei ole kuin muutamia. Materiaalien ominaisuuseroja enemmän kuitenkin merkitsee se, että rungon koko ja geometria on kuskilleen sopivat.

Ja...loppujen lopuksi fiilis ratkaisee ja se on ihan sama aiheuttaako sen placebo, mielikuvat tai joku muu. Olen edellen samaa mieltä kuin allekirjoitukseni. En osallistu tähän keskusteluun tätä enempää  :Hymy:

----------


## Hipsulinviiksi

Löytyisikö ehdotuksia vertikaalisesti rajoittuneelle pyöräilijälle. Nyt on alla tämänvuotinen GT grade carbon elite pienimmällä rungolla.
ETT *545*, *50*mm stemmi ja edelleen tuntuu, että ohjaamo saisi olla lähempänä. Jalan sisämitta muistaakseni 79cm ja ruho kokonaisuudessaan 171cm.

Eli mitä tilalle ? Runko joutaisi olla ehkä jopa ~20mm lyhyempi, että saisi säätövaroja. Kuitua, 2x voimansiirto, lokarit ja mahdollisuus noin. 40mm kumeille. Hintalappu 2-2.5k.
https://www.gtbicycles.com/media/wys...geos_grade.jpg

----------


## Taimo M.

> Mites, pamputtaako tyylipoliisi jos vaihdan edestä 36T rattaan 40-27 yhdistelmään?



Mietin itse samaa, mutta kun tyylipoliisi ei kiinnosta ja LJL:n pyörää kun katsot niin eiköhän se oli
kunkin oma asia.  :Vink:

----------


## Visqu

> Löytyisikö ehdotuksia vertikaalisesti rajoittuneelle pyöräilijälle. Nyt on alla tämänvuotinen GT grade carbon elite pienimmällä rungolla.
> ETT *545*, *50*mm stemmi ja edelleen tuntuu, että ohjaamo saisi olla lähempänä. Jalan sisämitta muistaakseni 79cm ja ruho kokonaisuudessaan 171cm.
> 
> Eli mitä tilalle ? Runko joutaisi olla ehkä jopa ~20mm lyhyempi, että saisi säätövaroja. Kuitua, 2x voimansiirto, lokarit ja mahdollisuus noin. 40mm kumeille. Hintalappu 2-2.5k.
> https://www.gtbicycles.com/media/wys...geos_grade.jpg



Pitkä on vaakaputki tuohon runkokokoon mutta se johtuu osakseen laiskasta satulaputken kulmasta, lisäksi pyörä on todennäköisesti tarkoitettu ajettavan aika lyhyellä stemmillä.

Ennemmin katsoisin ajoasennon kuntoon nykyisellä pyörällä, äkkiseltään heittäisin, että satula on pari senttiä liian takana.
Ilmoittamillasi mitoilla "pitäisi" pyörän olla sopivan kokoinen, ellet omista jotenkin ällistyttävän lyhyitä käsiä tai omaa omaa huonoa liikkuvuutta.

Tarkistaisin satulan korkeuden ja setbackin.

----------


## Lentonen

Millaisilla rengaspaineilla porukka ajelee? Mulla on pyörässä alla WTB Riddler 700x37c. Muutteletteko paineita paljon sen mukaan, missä ajatte?

----------


## LJL

> Millaisilla rengaspaineilla porukka ajelee? Mulla on pyörässä alla WTB Riddler 700x37c. Muutteletteko paineita paljon sen mukaan, missä ajatte?



Laitoin 38mm Gravelking Extremeihin 40psi eteen ja 50 taakse eli samat kuin 38mm GK Slickeihin, ja totesin viime lenkillä Sipoonkorven rämeessä että liian kovat. Päästin sitten ~5psi pois, mutta ei se paljon vaikuttanut, ehkä rullaavuus asfaltilla vähän heikkeni.

----------


## paaton

Kuskin painostahan tuo riippuu. 2.6 ja 2.8bar on ollut aika toimiva 72kg painolla, eli nosto ei minusta tuon jälkeen paljoakaan rullausta paranna. 

Tuollaisessa sipoonkorven maastoseikkailussa kannattaisi tosiaan laskea paineet niin alas kuin vaan uskaltaa, eli käytännössä just pohjaanlyönnin rajalle. Tielle tullessa lisää painetta. Mutta yleensähän ne agenttipolut ovat lyhyitä, ettei siinä kukaan jaksa paineita muutella.

----------


## cyclomiha

Jos budjetti on 2500€ niin saako sillä kelvollisen gravelpyörän? Jos budjettia nostaa +500€ niin saako silloin merkittävästi paremman, missä hintaluokassa on ns. sweet spot?

Trekin Checkpoint SL 7 ei ikävästi mahdu budjettiin..

----------


## Spire

> Löytyisikö ehdotuksia vertikaalisesti rajoittuneelle pyöräilijälle. Nyt on alla tämänvuotinen GT grade carbon elite pienimmällä rungolla.



Itse vaihdoin tähän 0mm offsetilla olevan satulatolpan. Tuntui kaikin puolin toimivalta muutokselta omalla kohdalla.

----------


## Hiski Läpsteri

> Ihan rauhassa kannattaa tuota mutustella, mutta periaatteessa säätämisen pitäisi lähteä siitä, että satulan paikka laitetaan kohdilleen suhteessa polkimiin. Sen jälkeen aletaan miettiä ohjaustankoa. 
> 
> Tarve siirtää satulaa voi johtua sen etäisyyden lisäksi myös sen kulmasta tai satulan muotoilusta.



Huppista juuh elikkäs. Ehdin jo siirtää satulaa takaisin eteenpäin, sillä polkemisen raskaus ei tuntunut pelkästään reitteni voitaikinaisuuden syyltä. Otin asioista selvää, luin neuvosi ja säädin yhtä sun toista. Nyt on parempi, hakeminen jatkuu hyvillä mielin.

En äkkiseltään löytänyt geometria- tai asentosäätöketjua täältä, joten jeesusteippaan tän pähkäilyn topikin mukaiseksi sanomalla, että kyllä Kona Rove DL 54 cm sopii 174 cm pitkälle keskivertojalkaiselle henkilölle.

----------


## Lentonen

> Kuskin painostahan tuo riippuu. 2.6 ja 2.8bar on ollut aika toimiva 72kg painolla, eli nosto ei minusta tuon jälkeen paljoakaan rullausta paranna. 
> 
> Tuollaisessa sipoonkorven maastoseikkailussa kannattaisi tosiaan laskea paineet niin alas kuin vaan uskaltaa, eli käytännössä just pohjaanlyönnin rajalle. Tielle tullessa lisää painetta. Mutta yleensähän ne agenttipolut ovat lyhyitä, ettei siinä kukaan jaksa paineita muutella.



No joo eihän sitä varmaan juuri koskaan jaksa paineita muutella kesken lenkin. Itsellä on painoa joku 83kg, joten hieman tuota kovemmilla paineilla pitäisi ilmeisesti lähtä kokeilemaan ja etsimään hyviä paineita. Veikkaisin, että aika harvoin tuollaisia yllä mainittuja sipoonkorven maastoseikkailuja tulee tuolla omalla gravelilla pyöräiltyä. LJL:ltä kova suoritus  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Visqu

> No joo eihän sitä varmaan juuri koskaan jaksa paineita muutella kesken lenkin. Itsellä on painoa joku 83kg, joten hieman tuota kovemmilla paineilla pitäisi ilmeisesti lähtä kokeilemaan ja etsimään hyviä paineita. Veikkaisin, että aika harvoin tuollaisia yllä mainittuja sipoonkorven maastoseikkailuja tulee tuolla omalla gravelilla pyöräiltyä. LJL:ltä kova suoritus



Painan about saman verran kuin sinä ja paineet on melko samat kuin Paatonilla, ehkä jopa hitusen alemmat. Kiekkojen sisäleveys mulla on 25mm joten tukee rengasta varsin hyvin eikä muljua alla kovassakaan sorapommituksessa  :Hymy:

----------


## petewow

Jaahas. Tilaamani Free Rangerin toimitusaika muuttui huhtikuun lopusta kesäkuun loppuun. Tarkoituksena oli kuitenkin ajaa pyörällä vielä tänä kesänä, niin rupesin tutkimaan muita vaihtoehtoja.

Näihin kahteen päädyin, mielipiteitä?

https://www.orbea.com/fi-en/bicycles...terra-h30-d-1x 
vs.
https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...alr-5/p/24385/

Toki muutakin voi ehdottaa, kriteereinä n. 2000€, hydrauliset levyjarrut ja vähintään 105 osasarja. Maantiepyörä löytyy jo tallista, joten ei oikeastaan preferenssiä onko 1x vai 2x.

----------


## am8119

> Jaahas. Tilaamani Free Rangerin toimitusaika muuttui huhtikuun lopusta kesäkuun loppuun. Tarkoituksena oli kuitenkin ajaa pyörällä vielä tänä kesänä, niin rupesin tutkimaan muita vaihtoehtoja.
> 
> Näihin kahteen päädyin, mielipiteitä?
> 
> https://www.orbea.com/fi-en/bicycles...terra-h30-d-1x 
> vs.
> https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...alr-5/p/24385/
> 
> Toki muutakin voi ehdottaa, kriteereinä n. 2000€, hydrauliset levyjarrut ja vähintään 105 osasarja. Maantiepyörä löytyy jo tallista, joten ei oikeastaan preferenssiä onko 1x vai 2x.



Jos koko sopii niin tässä on sulle hyvä. 
Ei ole siis kaverin pyörä, eikä oma.

https://www.fillaritori.com/topic/17...eolla-m-turku/

----------


## 0802905

> Jaahas. Tilaamani Free Rangerin toimitusaika muuttui huhtikuun lopusta kesäkuun loppuun. Tarkoituksena oli kuitenkin ajaa pyörällä vielä tänä kesänä, niin rupesin tutkimaan muita vaihtoehtoja.



Laitoitko jotain custom osaa / configuroitko joitakin vaihtoehtoja. Jos ei varasto kamaa niin saattaa tilaus siirtyä. Mulla tulossa free rangeri, 20.5 pitäisi jotain tapahtua pyörän suhteen. Customoin stemmin. Alkoi heti mietityttää, olisinko saanut nopeammin perus spekseillä.

----------


## petewow

> Jos koko sopii niin tässä on sulle hyvä. 
> Ei ole siis kaverin pyörä, eikä oma.
> 
> https://www.fillaritori.com/topic/17...eolla-m-turku/



Kiitos vinkistä, harmittavasti runko on liian iso itselleni. (173/81)





> Laitoitko jotain custom osaa / configuroitko joitakin vaihtoehtoja. Jos ei varasto kamaa niin saattaa tilaus siirtyä. Mulla tulossa free rangeri, 20.5 pitäisi jotain tapahtua pyörän suhteen. Customoin stemmin. Alkoi heti mietityttää, olisinko saanut nopeammin perus spekseillä.



Tilasin tuolla 52cm rungolla pääsiäisenä, kun oli -10% alennuksessa. Silloin rungon piti tulla varastoon 20.4, mutta nyt näyttää out of stockia. Kyselin eilen chatistä, niin sanoivat että runkoa on tulossa 30.6 varastoon. Eli tuohon päälle vielä kasaus ja postitus, niin johonkin heinäkuun loppuun olisi mennyt.. Ei ollut mitään isompaa customointia, lyhyempi stemmi, eri renkaat ja jarrujen kääntäminen oikein päin, mutta tuosta aspan vastauksesta päättelin että nimeenomaan runkoa odotellaan.

----------


## Hipsulinviiksi

> Pitkä on vaakaputki tuohon runkokokoon mutta se johtuu osakseen laiskasta satulaputken kulmasta, lisäksi pyörä on todennäköisesti tarkoitettu ajettavan aika lyhyellä stemmillä.
> 
> Ennemmin katsoisin ajoasennon kuntoon nykyisellä pyörällä, äkkiseltään heittäisin, että satula on pari senttiä liian takana.
> Ilmoittamillasi mitoilla "pitäisi" pyörän olla sopivan kokoinen, ellet omista jotenkin ällistyttävän lyhyitä käsiä tai omaa omaa huonoa liikkuvuutta.
> 
> Tarkistaisin satulan korkeuden ja setbackin.







> Itse vaihdoin tähän 0mm offsetilla olevan satulatolpan. Tuntui kaikin puolin toimivalta muutokselta omalla kohdalla.



Tuo tolppa ei edes käynyt mielessä. Korkeutta ja satulan asentoa on kyllä mulkkailtu. Seuraavaksi investoidaan siis siihen.
 Runko on muuten varsin mieluinen, niin mielelläni ajan tällä, kunhan sen saa istumaan paremmin käteen.

----------


## Visqu

> Tuo tolppa ei edes käynyt mielessä. Korkeutta ja satulan asentoa on kyllä mulkkailtu. Seuraavaksi investoidaan siis siihen.
>  Runko on muuten varsin mieluinen, niin mielelläni ajan tällä, kunhan sen saa istumaan paremmin käteen.




Tolppa itsessään ei varsinaisesti vaikuta tilanteeseen, se vain mahdollistaa satulan asettamisen enemmän eteenpäin kuin reilummalla setbackilla varustettu tolppa antaa periksi.
Nykyisessäkin tolpassakin satulaa varmaankin saa laitettua eteenpäin ja pääsee edes kokeilemaan miltä muutos vaikuttaa.

Yleisenä nyrkkisääntönä pidetään, että kammen ollessa vaakasuoraan eteenpäin olisi polvilumpion etuosa suoraan polkimen akselin yläpuolella.
Kannattaa huomioida, että tämä on vain karkea arvio jolla päästään "in the ballpark" -tyyppiseen tilanteeseen.
"Oikea" satulan pitkittäinen asennuskohta, korkeus ja kallistus ovat toisistaan riippuvaisia ja ovat funktiota melko monesta muustakin asiasta, eivätkä pelkästään fysiologisista tekijöistä.
Ei kuitenkaan pidä lannistua, itse rohkeasti kokeilemalla ja omaa liikettä ja kroppaansa miettimällä yleensä pääsee jossain järkevässä ajassa ihan hyvään lopputulokseen.
Voi olla myös hyvä idea vaikkapa pyytää kaveria katsomaan lenkillä vierestä että miltä näyttää ja miksei ottamaan jotain videokuvaakin.

----------


## aland

Tarkoitus ostaa uudet kiekot pyörään. Onko kellään täällä kokemusta Mcfkn:n Gravel kiekoista?
Tämä 35mm korkea (sisä leveys 24) kiinnostaa. Jos lähtisi rakentamaan näistä DT Swissin 240 navoilla.
https://www.mcfk.de/en/rim/rim-grave...e-wide-24-hole

Ja eihän siinä ole järkeä valita se korkeampi 45mm malli kuin nopeudet pysyvät kuitenkin alle 35km/h.. :-)

Mielipiteitä? Vaihtoehtoja?

----------


## stenu

Jos mulla olis levyjarrut ja jos mä olisin kuitukiekkojen perään, niin en kelpuuttaisi gravelpyörään mitään muuta kuin mahdollisimman kevyttä ja mahdollisimman matalaa, niin kuin vaikka Enve G23, mutta mä olenkin vanha ja mukavuudenhaluinen ja onneksi mulla ei ole levyjarruja, niin voin sorvailla hyvillä mielin alumiinivanteita.

https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/co...t-ride-review/

Just tänään päätin vähän rouheammalla alustalla ajetun satasen gg-lenkin jälkeen, että mun gravelpyörissä ei ole, eikä niihin tule, mitään muuta kuin vannejarrunotkeita teräshaarukoita niin pitkään, kun hyvälaatuisia vannejarruvanteita joku edes valmistaa. Piste.

Mutta siis ihmisten mieltymykset ja mielikuvat siitä, että miten tehdään hyvä gravelpyörä näyttää vaihtelevan niin paljon, että oikeasti sun kannattaa ostaa ne vanteet, jotka on sun mielestä kivat  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Ainiin. Sepäs olikin juuri eilen, kun some mainosti mulle, että Zippiltä on tullut uusi kiekkosetti. Sopii siis niille, jotka preferoi airoa gravelissakin. Ja saattaa muuten sopia tavallisenkin pyöräilijän gravelpyörään.

https://zipp.com/wheels/303-s-tubeless-disc-brake/

----------


## aland

Joo, noi Zipit ovat myös listalla. Luin vain jostain että nuo navat ei ole parhaimmasta päästä. Onko p-puhetta? Hinnaltaan houkuttavat ainakin vaikka ei ole ihan kevyemmästä päästä.

----------


## r.a.i

> Just tänään päätin vähän rouheammalla alustalla ajetun satasen gg-lenkin jälkeen, että mun gravelpyörissä ei ole, eikä niihin tule, mitään muuta kuin vannejarrunotkeita teräshaarukoita niin pitkään, kun hyvälaatuisia vannejarruvanteita joku edes valmistaa. Piste.
> 
> Mutta siis ihmisten mieltymykset ja mielikuvat siitä, että miten tehdään hyvä gravelpyörä näyttää vaihtelevan niin paljon,



Tässä hengessä mua puhuttelee aika syvältä tämmönen buildi, tota sais runkosettinä rapiat tonnin hintaan - onko sitten liika Taiwanin teräksestä?

https://www.cxmagazine.com/bike-prof...t-custom-steel

----------


## Aakoo

> Mielenkiintoista dataa eri rungoista ja muista ajomukavuuteen vaikuttavista elementeistä.
> https://www.cyclingabout.com/why-imp...han-aluminium/



Tämä oli ihan mielenkiintoinen tutkimus. Olenkin itse miettinyt, kuinka löysä pitäisi gravelpyörän teräksisen rungon tai haarukan olla jotta niissa olisi jotain havaittavaa joustoa 2-3bar paineilla 35-40mm renkailla ajettaessa.  Lopputulos lienee, ettei ne mihinkään jousta. Parhaan hyödyn saa joustavalla (kuituisella) satulatolpalla ja paksuilla renkailla. Eri asia varmaan jos jyystää maantietä 23mm renkailla 8 bar paineilla, siinä varmaan tärinää voi teräsrunko alumiiniin verrattuna poistaa.

----------


## JohannesP

> Joo, noi Zipit ovat myös listalla. Luin vain jostain että nuo navat ei ole parhaimmasta päästä. Onko p-puhetta? Hinnaltaan houkuttavat ainakin vaikka ei ole ihan kevyemmästä päästä.



Ensimmäinen fiilis näistä oli ylimalkanen hehkuttaminen ja Zippin muihin tuotteisiin verrattuna halpaan hintaan pakko olla jokin muukin merkitys kuin kova kilpailu. Max 5 bar ei sit paljoo maantietä kokeilla, hookless kehä ideaalinen tuotantokustannusten leikkaamiseen ja mitä gcn videolta skippailin muutaman kuvan niin näytti vanteen reuna olevan vähän sinne päin tehty. Zippin tonnin suositushinnalla en odottaisi hubin olevan kiinalaatua kummallisempaa. Ja muka 10w säästä 40kph vauhdissa vastaavaan 303 firecrestiin, en usko vaikka golfpallokuvio onkin markkinointikikka.  :Hymy: 

Envellä julkas myös omat edullisemmat kiekkonsa vähän aikaa sitten, jotka ovat saattavat olla yksi vaihtoehto gravel hommiinkin 28/21 mm leveydellä vaikka maantielle noi olivat kategorisoitu. Jenkeissä ainakin hehkuttavat tuota Enven lifetime incident protectionia (esim kaatumisen vahingot korjataan postikulujen hinnalla) ja jos tuo toimii Suomen kauppiaan kautta jollakin tavalla ilman Jenkkeihin lähettämistä niin kuulostaisi hyvältä, vähän epäilen kuitenkin. Brändinä Enve vähän enemmän luottamusta herättävä eikä maksa kaikkia pyörämedioita hehkuttamaan niinkuin Zipp. 

https://www.enve.com/en/products/enve-45/

----------


## paaton

> Tämä oli ihan mielenkiintoinen tutkimus. Olenkin itse miettinyt, kuinka löysä pitäisi gravelpyörän teräksisen rungon tai haarukan olla jotta niissa olisi jotain havaittavaa joustoa 2-3bar paineilla 35-40mm renkailla ajettaessa.  Lopputulos lienee, ettei ne mihinkään jousta. Parhaan hyödyn saa joustavalla (kuituisella) satulatolpalla ja paksuilla renkailla. Eri asia varmaan jos jyystää maantietä 23mm renkailla 8 bar paineilla, siinä varmaan tärinää voi teräsrunko alumiiniin verrattuna poistaa.



Voi kanssa miettiä, onko ne 40mm renkaat parhaat pehmeyttä tavoitellessa. Itse en ole ollenkaan varma, ettå tykkäänkö noista 43mm resoluteista. 2.5bar paineilla meno on kuin hetekassa. Eli se jousto voi oikeastikkim toimia paremmin jossain muualla kuin renkaissa...

----------


## stenu

> Tämä oli ihan mielenkiintoinen tutkimus. Olenkin itse miettinyt, kuinka löysä pitäisi gravelpyörän teräksisen rungon tai haarukan olla jotta niissa olisi jotain havaittavaa joustoa 2-3bar paineilla 35-40mm renkailla ajettaessa. Lopputulos lienee, ettei ne mihinkään jousta. Parhaan hyödyn saa joustavalla (kuituisella) satulatolpalla ja paksuilla renkailla. Eri asia varmaan jos jyystää maantietä 23mm renkailla 8 bar paineilla, siinä varmaan tärinää voi teräsrunko alumiiniin verrattuna poistaa.



Erityisesti haarukan suhteen eron huomaa niin selvästi, että esimerkiksi mun kuluneet kyynärpäät ei oikein enää kestä kuituhaarukan kanssa gravelointia, mutta teräshaarukan kanssa ei ole mitään ongelmia. Kyse siis vannejarruhaarukoista, joista voi tehdä joustavampia kuin levarihaarukoista, kun ei tarvitse välittää haarukan kiertymisestä jarruttaessa toispuoleisten voimien takia. Mulla on myös kaksi kuituhaarukaa, toinen on ajalta ennen Eu-direktiivejä (Reynolds Ouzo Pro Cross), toinen uuden uutukainen (Whisky No.7 CX) ja niidenkin välilläkin olevan eron huomaa siten, että sen uudemman kanssa tangon tärinä aiheuttaa enemmän ongelmia.

Haarukoiden välillä ero on niin selvä, että sen huomaa myös pyörän käyttäytymisessä vaikka röykkyisissa alamaissa. Teräshaarukkaan verrattuna sen Whiskyn kanssa joudun jarruttelemaan enemmän, koska pyörä poukkoilee enemmän minne sattuu.

Rungon jousto ei ole mitään "havaittavaa joustoa" muuta kuin sellaisissa pyörissä, joissa on joku jousitus. Rungon tärinää vaimentava vakutus perustuu siihen, miten osa tärinästä aiheuttamasta energiasta vaimentuu, koska se saa rungon resonoimaan, jolloin osa tärinän energiasta siirtyy runkoon. Esim. Steamrollerin kanssa tuntee hyvinkin selvästi, miten vaikkapa vaakapukti elää tai resonoi koko ajan epätasaisella pinnalla ajaessa ja mitä epätasaisempi alusta, sitä enemmän se sitä tekee.

Steamrollerissa on niin ohuet putket (kaikki etukolmion putket 28,6 mm), että sellaisia ei enää nykyään "oikeissa" polkupyörissä käytetä ja siksi se on hyvä erimerkki. Eron mun "oikeisiin" teräsfillareihin, joissa on 31,9 mm vaakaputket ja 34,9 mm viistoputket huomaa aivan selvästi, kun pitää ajaessa kättä kevyesti viistoputkella. Niissä resonointia tapahtuu havaittavasti vähemmän. Nyt ei ole yhtään paksuputkista täysjäykkää alumiinirunkosta pyörää verrokiksi tähän hätään, mutta olisi kiva verrata.  Steamroller tuntuu "joustavammalta" 60tpi sisurirenkailla ja alutolpalla kuin vaikkapa mun Cyclo Grava 120 tpi tubeleksilla ja kuitutolpalla, mikä sotii videon väittämiä vastaan. Sen takia olen alkanut miettimään myös sitä, että jos mulle tulee joku uusi runko, tulee siinä olemaan noita nykyisiä runkoja ohuemmat putket. Ei kuitenkaan 28,6 mm kaikki, koska Steamrolleria joku voisi haukkua ihan oikeasti "löysäksi".

Totta on, että on asioista, jotka joustaa enemmän kuin runko, mutta jousittamattomassa pyörässä mukavuus on pienten purojen summa, johon jokaisella jonkinlaista joustoa lisäävällä komponentilla on oma vaikutuksensa. Tuon videolla esitetyn teorian mukaan kuitu-Topstonen runkoon rakennetulla muutaman millin joustollakaan ei ole merkitystä, koska joku muu osa joustaa enemmän. Väittäisin, että jokainen Topstonea kokeillut on eri mieltä. Ja kyllä useimmat huomaa eron vaikkapa alumiinisen ja hiilikuituisen ohjaustangon välillä myös graveloidessa. Mun kokemuksen mukaan sen huomaa erityisesti silloin, kun joutuu vaihtamaan kuitutangosta alumiiniseen niin kun itselleni kävi, kun en saanut kuitutankoja pysymään kiertymättä paikoillaan.

Se on sitten eri keskustelu, että kuinka paljon mukavuutta kukin pyöräänsä tarvitsee, että kokee sen olevan riittävän mukava. Joillekin varmasti riittää joustavat renkaat ja joustava tolppa rautakankirungossa. Joillekin toisille ei. Noin ihan yleisellä tasolla olen miettinyt sitä, että saa nähdä millaisia ranne- ja kyynärpäävaivoja gravelbuumista eskaloituu joskus kymmenen vuoden kuluttua. Itse olen kuluttanut kyynärpääni vähän huonoon kuntoon useiden vuosien täysjäykkämaasturoinnilla.

----------


## Huoleton

Toi artikkeli kyllä vetelee hyvinkin monimutkasia asioita suoraviivasesti yhteen pakettiin. Comfort -> vertical compliance -> seatpost flex. Sitten yllättäen tuleekin tulos että satulatolpan joustoon vaikuttaa eniten satulatolpan jousto. Jos nyt "comfort" kerran on pelkästään satulaan liittyvä asia niin kuka antoi luvan jättää itse satulan pois mittauksesta?
Itse jos yhden mukavuusominaisuuden rungolta saisin niin valitsisin keulan jouston. Semmonen olis mukava rajusti lanatuissa alamäissä tai muussa isossa täryssä. Muuten mukavuus hoituu rengaspainella ja sopivalla geometrialla.

----------


## Shamus

Just a pic...

----------


## Hipsulinviiksi

> Tolppa itsessään ei varsinaisesti vaikuta tilanteeseen, se vain mahdollistaa satulan asettamisen enemmän eteenpäin kuin reilummalla setbackilla varustettu tolppa antaa periksi.
> Nykyisessäkin tolpassakin satulaa varmaankin saa laitettua eteenpäin ja pääsee edes kokeilemaan miltä muutos vaikuttaa.
> 
> Yleisenä nyrkkisääntönä pidetään, että kammen ollessa vaakasuoraan eteenpäin olisi polvilumpion etuosa suoraan polkimen akselin yläpuolella.
> Kannattaa huomioida, että tämä on vain karkea arvio jolla päästään "in the ballpark" -tyyppiseen tilanteeseen.
> "Oikea" satulan pitkittäinen asennuskohta, korkeus ja kallistus ovat toisistaan riippuvaisia ja ovat funktiota melko monesta muustakin asiasta, eivätkä pelkästään fysiologisista tekijöistä.
> Ei kuitenkaan pidä lannistua, itse rohkeasti kokeilemalla ja omaa liikettä ja kroppaansa miettimällä yleensä pääsee jossain järkevässä ajassa ihan hyvään lopputulokseen.
> Voi olla myös hyvä idea vaikkapa pyytää kaveria katsomaan lenkillä vierestä että miltä näyttää ja miksei ottamaan jotain videokuvaakin.



Aivan totta. Luotilangan avulla tuota satulan pituutta on tullutkin jo haettua kohdilleen. Melkoista milleillä hinkkaamista kun vertaa mitä täpärille joutui tekemään, että siitä sai sopivan tuntuisen. Ei se auta kuin jatkaa kokeiluja.

----------


## Aakoo

> Erityisesti haarukan suhteen eron huomaa niin selvästi, että esimerkiksi mun kuluneet kyynärpäät ei oikein enää kestä kuituhaarukan kanssa gravelointia, mutta teräshaarukan kanssa ei ole mitään ongelmia. Kyse siis vannejarruhaarukoista, joista voi tehdä joustavampia kuin levarihaarukoista, kun ei tarvitse välittää haarukan kiertymisestä jarruttaessa toispuoleisten voimien takia. Mulla on myös kaksi kuituhaarukaa, toinen on ajalta ennen Eu-direktiivejä (Reynolds Ouzo Pro Cross), toinen uuden uutukainen (Whisky No.7 CX) ja niidenkin välilläkin olevan eron huomaa siten, että sen uudemman kanssa tangon tärinä aiheuttaa enemmän ongelmia.
> 
> Haarukoiden välillä ero on niin selvä, että sen huomaa myös pyörän käyttäytymisessä vaikka röykkyisissa alamaissa. Teräshaarukkaan verrattuna sen Whiskyn kanssa joudun jarruttelemaan enemmän, koska pyörä poukkoilee enemmän minne sattuu.
> 
> Rungon jousto ei ole mitään "havaittavaa joustoa" muuta kuin sellaisissa pyörissä, joissa on joku jousitus. Rungon tärinää vaimentava vakutus perustuu siihen, miten osa tärinästä aiheuttamasta energiasta vaimentuu, koska se saa rungon resonoimaan, jolloin osa tärinän energiasta siirtyy runkoon. 
> 
> Totta on, että on asioista, jotka joustaa enemmän kuin runko, mutta jousittamattomassa pyörässä mukavuus on pienten purojen summa, johon jokaisella jonkinlaista joustoa lisäävällä komponentilla on oma vaikutuksensa. Tuon videolla esitetyn teorian mukaan kuitu-Topstonen runkoon rakennetulla muutaman millin joustollakaan ei ole merkitystä, koska joku muu osa joustaa enemmän. Väittäisin, että jokainen Topstonea kokeillut on eri mieltä. Ja kyllä useimmat huomaa eron vaikkapa alumiinisen ja hiilikuituisen ohjaustangon välillä myös graveloidessa. Mun kokemuksen mukaan sen huomaa erityisesti silloin, kun joutuu vaihtamaan kuitutangosta alumiiniseen niin kun itselleni kävi, kun en saanut kuitutankoja pysymään kiertymättä paikoillaan.



En sitten osaa sanoa, paljonko teräshaarukka ajossa joustaa kuskin alla (5mm?), ja kuinka nopeasti jousto toimii kun vaimennustakaan ei ole. Pointtina oli se, että jos paksut renkaat joustaa samassa tilanteessa vaikka 20-25mm, niin kuinka oleelliseksi tuota voi sanoa? Mutta jos ero sinulle on selkeä, niin eipä sitä kokemusta pysty jollain random netistä löytyvällä testillä sivuuttamaan. 

Topstonen rakenne on suunniteltu joustavaksi, mutta tuskinpa sekään joustaa ennen kuin renkaista ns. jousto loppuu, jos renkaiden painumiseen pienempi voima tarvitaan? Cannarin jousto on 30mm, eli kyse ei ole "muutamasta millistä". 





> Toi artikkeli kyllä vetelee hyvinkin monimutkasia asioita suoraviivasesti yhteen pakettiin. Comfort -> vertical compliance -> seatpost flex. Sitten yllättäen tuleekin tulos että satulatolpan joustoon vaikuttaa eniten satulatolpan jousto. Jos nyt "comfort" kerran on pelkästään satulaan liittyvä asia niin kuka antoi luvan jättää itse satulan pois mittauksesta?
> Itse jos yhden mukavuusominaisuuden rungolta saisin niin valitsisin keulan jouston. Semmonen olis mukava rajusti lanatuissa alamäissä tai muussa isossa täryssä. Muuten mukavuus hoituu rengaspainella ja sopivalla geometrialla.



Varmaankin lähestymistapa on tuo sen takia, koska satulassa istuvan pyöräilijän rungon kautta kokema tärinä välittyy satulaputken ja -tolpan kautta. Johtopäätös taisi kuitenkin olla, että satulaan välittyvään tärinän suodatukseen suurin vaikutus on satulatolpalla, rungolla ei ole niinkään väliä. Spessun Future Shock on vissiin ihan pätevä tuohon keulan tärinään.

----------


## Pexi

> Rungon tärinää vaimentava vakutus perustuu siihen, miten osa tärinästä aiheuttamasta energiasta vaimentuu, koska se saa rungon resonoimaan, jolloin osa tärinän energiasta siirtyy runkoon.



Voisitko avata tätä selitystä vähän paremmin? Itse luen tuota tuollaisena ihan puhtaana kehäpäätelmänä: värinää vaiventava vaikutus perustuu värinää vaimentavaan vaikutukseen.

----------


## yksinteoin

Spessulta ilmestyi juuri päivitetty Diverge. Vaikuttaa todella hyvältä, maastopuolelta lainattu geometriavaikutteiden lisäksi tuo rungon SWAT-boksi, joka on kyllä ainakin paperilla aivan erinomainen keksintö.



https://cyclingtips.com/2020/05/specialized-2021-diverge-gravel-bike-first-ride-review/

Comp-malli menee kyllä vakavasti harkintaan kunhan gravelin suhteen saadaan ne ostohousut jalkaan.

----------


## JohannesP

^^ Pexxin ihmettelyyn jatkoa.




> Rungon tärinää vaimentava vakutus perustuu siihen, miten osa tärinästä aiheuttamasta energiasta vaimentuu, koska se saa rungon resonoimaan, jolloin osa tärinän energiasta siirtyy runkoon. *Esim. Steamrollerin kanssa tuntee hyvinkin selvästi, miten vaikkapa vaakapukti elää tai resonoi koko ajan epätasaisella pinnalla ajaessa ja mitä epätasaisempi alusta, sitä enemmän se sitä tekee.*



En kyllä itsekkään ymmärtänyt tuota ensimmäistä lausetta, mutta tuo Steamroller esimerkistä voisi päätellä mahdollisesti olevan puhe vastaavasta vastaheiluri ilmiöstä mitä esim siltoihin ja pilvenpiirtäjiinkin rakennetaan? TIME käyttää tuota menetelmää haarukoissa ja oman ei-tieteellisen tutkailun mukaan se toimii karkealla asfaltilla vaimentaen pientä tärinää käsiltä tai sit keula on huomattavasti pehmeämpi mitä muissa pyörissä ollut (3T/Enve), luonnollisesti isot tällit vaatii jousitusta. Eli jos tuo sopivasti ohennettu vaakaputki resonoi eri tahtiin niin se itsessään vaimentaa pientä tärinää samalla menetelmällä mitä tässä:

----------


## LJL

Vink vink: käykää ajamassa grävellyspyörällä keskellä yli 100km lenkkiä about 25km märkää juurakkoa, kivikkoa ja mutaa niin, että käsistä lähtee tunto, alaselkää viiltää ja perse on niin tulessa että joutuu ajamaan putkelta jos erehtyy istumaan yli viideksi sekunniksi satulaan. Sen jälkeen mikä tahansa muu alusta tuntuu todella mukavalta. Yrjötä ei kehtaa edes yksin metsässä, vaan yrjö niellään ja ajellaan päättäväisesti kotiin päin, mukavasti.

----------


## Aakoo

^En tiedä onko väärinymmärrys minulla vai muilla, mutta olen mieltänyt grävelöinnin _gravel road/all road_ -ajeluksi, jossa olennainen osa on hiekka_tie._ Siksi onkin vaikea ymmärtää, miksi gravelpyörällä pitäisi edes pystyä ajelemaan jotain juurakkopolkuja? Sitä varten on olemassa paremmin soveltuvia välineitä, esim. maastopyörät. Tämän vuoksi en näe 2.25" renkaita tai hissitolppaa kovinkaan tarpeellisina varusteina tämän muodikkaan lajigenren fillareissa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Cyclingtipsin viimevuotinen juttu
 
*Grading gravel: How do you define off-road surfaces?
*
alkoi mielestäni fiksulla johdannolla:

"There is no such thing as gravel.
Or, rather, there’s no such thing as a single conception of what  ‘gravel’ is. It exists on a kind of shifting scale, defined by where you  live, what your appetite for adventure is, and the capabilities of your  bike and the tyres it runs. What you call ‘gravel’ might be another  person’s ‘singletrack’. Another person’s ‘gravel’ might be your ‘road  cycling’. We each know what gravel is when we see it – but the problem  is that we also each see it through a different lens."


Taisin silloin ehdottaa tai ainakin ajatella että pitäisi ehdottaa että laadittaisiin suomalaisia oloja vastaavat kuvaukset niille hyvinkin erilaisille teille, poluille ja muille urille, joita gravel-pyörillämme ajamme, eli kaikelle sille mitä kutsumme graveliksi.

Kaikkien ei tarvitse tykätä kaikesta - ja itseään sopii pitää gravel-fillaristina vaikka jättäisi mutajuurakkopolkuja sisällään pitävät reitit ajamatta tai vaikka siirtyisi satunnaiset muutamankymmenen metrin pätkät jalan - mutta ei olisi haittaa jos tietäisimme mistä itse puhumme ja ennen kaikkea mitä muut tarkoittavat silloin kun puhuvat samasta asiasta.


PS Jos perustaisin gravelpyöräilyryhmän johonkin sosiaaliseen mediaan, sen johtoajatuksena olisi:



"This is not gravel!!!"

----------


## stenu

> Voisitko avata tätä selitystä vähän paremmin? Itse luen tuota tuollaisena ihan puhtaana kehäpäätelmänä: värinää vaiventava vaikutus perustuu värinää vaimentavaan vaikutukseen.



En ole fyysikko, joten en valitettavasti osaa. "Kehäpäätelmäni" perustuu pelkästään subjektiiviseen havainnointiin, kun nyt satun omistamaan erilaisilla putkirakenteilla olevevia teräspyöriä (ja erilaisia etuhaarukoita niihin). Mutta tarkoitan siis sitä, että epätasaisen alustan aiheuttama yläalasuuntainen tärinä (siis se minkä renkaat päästää läpi, koska ne eivät poista kaikkea tärinää) vaimenee, kun sen energia saa rungon "elämään" tai resonoimaan tai miksi sitä haluaakaan kutsua. Mun subjektiivisen havainnoinnin perusteella runko elää ainakin sitä enemmän, mitä ohuemmat (ulkohalkaisija) putket rungossa on ja mitä enemmän runko elää, sitä enemmän se tuntuu vaimentavan sitä tärinää. Jos jotain oikeasti kiinnostaa, niin noita saa tulla kyllä ihan vapaasti testailemaan.

Titaani ja varsinkin hiilikuitu kaiketi omaavat sellaisen fysikaalisen ominaisuuden, että niitä käytetään esimerkiksi kaiuttimissa tärinänvaimentimina, joten titaani- ja hiilikuiturunkojen pitäisi ainakin teoriassa kaiken lisäksi vielä vaimentaakin jotain korkeataajuuksista tärinää. En osaa sanoa, onko sillä käytännön merkitystä fillarin rungoissa. Teräs vaimentaa vähemmän, mutta jonkin verran ja alumiini puolestaan on enemmin johde kuin vaimennin tässä mielessä. Näistä oli joskus joku ei fillareihin liittyvä vertailu jossain.

Mitä tohon gravelpyöräilyn syvimpään olemukseen tulee, niin mun mielestä sitä voi harjoittaa kahdella tapaa (tai niitä yhdistelemällä). Kun koko hommassa on käytännössä kyse hiekkatiepätkien linkittämisestä toisiinsa, voi sitä tehdä a) joko niin, että ajelee hiekkatieltä toiselle asfalttitiesiirtymin. Tai sitten b) niin, että yrittää linkittää hiekkatiepätkistä mahdollisimman pitkiä asfaltittomia ketjuja. Jälkimmäiseen tapaan liittyy se, että monasti kahden ns. päättyvän metsä- tai peltotien yhdistää jonkinnäköinen röllipolku. Joskus sellainen polku voi olla vain parisataa metriä, joskus ne voi olla useita kilometreja. Joskus polkua ei ole ollenkaan, mutta silloinkin usein ainakin metsän läpi pääsee pyörän kantamalla tai tunkkaamalla (pelloille ja pihoille ei pidä mennä tunkkaamaan). Voisin oletusarvoisesti kuvitella maantiepyörästä gravelpyöräilyyn siirtyvälle tavan a) olevan luontaisempi lähestymistapa gravelpyöräilyyn ja maastopyöräilystä siirtyvälle B):n. Toki poikkeuksia varmasti on. Se, että miten a):ta ja b):tä painottaa suhteessa toisiinsa, vaikuttaa aika paljonkin siihen, millaisia ominaisuuksia pyörässään arvostaa.

Vaikka itsekin aika ajoin käyn ajelemassa erilaisia maastopolkuja krossarilla tai gravelilla tai mitä noi pyörät nyt onkaan, ihan vaan siksi, että se kivaa, niin silloin, kun sitä tehdään itsetarkoituksellisesti ei ehkä varsinaisesti ole enää kyse gravel grindingista. Aikoinaan esim. VPCX:ssä oli kyse juuri tästä.

E: Sitä pitää vielä korostaa, että b)-tyypin gravelpyöräily on melkolailla Suomi- tai Pohjoismaa-spesifiä gravelointia, koska muualla Euroopassa ja maailmallakaan ei tunneta jokamiehenoikeutta, jää siellä ainoaksi mahdollisuudeksi tapa a) ja joissain maissa sekin hyvin asfalttipainotteisesti, koska suurin osa sorateistä on yksityisteitä. Tästä esim. Cyclo Bicyclesin Bernat, joka siis tällä hetkellä vetää työkseen pyöräretkiä Girona-Pyreneet-akselilla maksukykyisille (pääasiassa) jenkkituristeille, muistaa mainita olevansa syvästi kateellinen joka toisessa sähköpostissa, jonka hänen kanssaan olen vaihtanut vuosien mittaan..  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Siksi onkin vaikea ymmärtää, miksi gravelpyörällä pitäisi edes pystyä ajelemaan jotain juurakkopolkuja?



Ei sillä pidä pystyä, mutta jos sinne kaikesta huolimatta joutuu esim. reittisuunnitelman kustessa, kuten itselleni kävi viime viikolla, niin nyanssit mukavuusasioissa saavat hieman erilaiset mittasuhteet. Sehän on iloinen asia, että loppujen lopuksi lähes mikä tahansa grävelpyörä on oikeastaan todella mukava grävelillä.

----------


## Farina

> Spessulta ilmestyi juuri päivitetty Diverge. Vaikuttaa todella hyvältä, maastopuolelta lainattu geometriavaikutteiden lisäksi tuo rungon SWAT-boksi, joka on kyllä ainakin paperilla aivan erinomainen keksintö.



 SWAT-boksi on myös käytännössä aivan erinomainen keksintö. Sisuri, pumppu, geelejä yms. mahtuu helposti boxiin, eikä tarvi viritellä rumaa satulalaukkua tai tunkea takataskuihin ylimääräisiä nyssäköitä. Lieneeköhän tossa Divergessä vielä headsettiin integroitu multitool kuten Stumpeissa jne.

----------


## Hower

Näin se kehitys kehittyy; graveli suoralla stongalla. Seuraavaksi sitten etuhaarukkaan jousto.... mitä meillä onkaan?
https://bikepacking.com/news/2021-specialized-diverge/

----------


## Firlefanz

> Mitä tohon gravelpyöräilyn syvimpään olemukseen tulee, niin mun mielestä sitä voi harjoittaa kahdella tapaa (tai niitä yhdistelemällä). Kun koko hommassa on käytännössä kyse hiekkatiepätkien linkittämisestä toisiinsa, voi sitä tehdä a) joko niin, että ajelee hiekkatieltä toiselle asfalttitiesiirtymin. Tai sitten b) niin, että yrittää linkittää hiekkatiepätkistä mahdollisimman pitkiä asfaltittomia ketjuja. Jälkimmäiseen tapaan liittyy se, että monasti kahden ns. päättyvän metsä- tai peltotien yhdistää jonkinnäköinen röllipolku. Joskus sellainen polku voi olla vain parisataa metriä, joskus ne voi olla useita kilometreja. Joskus polkua ei ole ollenkaan, mutta silloinkin usein metsän läpi pääsee pyörän kantamalla tai tunkkaamalla. Voisin oletusarvoisesti kuvitella maantiepyörästä gravelpyöräilyyn siirtyvälle tavan a) olevan luontaisempi lähestymistapa gravelpyöräilyyn ja maastopyöräilystä siirtyvälle B):n. Toki poikkeuksia varmasti on. Se, että miten a):ta ja b):tä painottaa suhteessa toisiinsa, vaikuttaa aika paljonkin siihen, millaisia ominaisuuksia pyörässään arvostaa.



Aivan erinomainen tiivistys - eikä pelkästään sen vuoksi että oma näkemykseni näihin juttuihin on täysin sama!

Jokseenkin samanlainen jakohan meillä oli jo silloin kun ajoimme onnellisina cyclocross-pyörillämme emmekä tienneet gravel-fillareista mitään. (Jotkut tosin tiesivät sellaisiakin kuin monster cross -pyöriä olevan olemassa ja jotkut jopa rakensivat ja ajoivat niitä.) Gravel-buumi on lähinnä kai merkinnyt sitä että nyt mukaan on tullut lisää niin aiemmin yksinomaan maantiefillarilla ajaneita kuin pääasiassa maastopyöräilyä harrastaneita - eli mielipidekirjo on laajentunut ja käsitesekaannuksille ja erimielisyyksille on entistä paremmat edellytykset.

Olen itsekin sitä mieltä että tietty "underbiking" kuuluu gravelpyöräilyn olemukseen eli että täydelliseen gravel-nautintoon tähtäävällä lenkillä tulisi olla pätkiä joilla ei ole ihan mukavinta ja aivan lyhyitä pätkiä joita ei lähtisi ajamaankaan elleivät ne kuuluisi reittiin tai ellei niiden ajaminen olisi tarpeen kuvaamastasi syystä. Mutta pitemmätkään asfalttipätkät eivät saa olla gravelpyöräilijälle vieraita tai niin vastenmielisiä että muuten mainiot hiekkatiet jäävät sen vuoksi kokonaan ajamatta. Jos niin on, alla ei ehkä olekaan aito gravel-fillari :Kieli pitkällä:  :Sarkastinen: 



PS 



> eikä tarvi viritellä rumaa satulalaukkua tai tunkea takataskuihin ylimääräisiä nyssäköitä.



 Kun hihityskohtauksestani tokenin, aloin pohtia tätäkin ihan vakavasti. Gravel-fillari on aivan varmasti eri asia kuin bike packing -fillari - vaikka samalla pyörällä voi useinkin vallan hyvin ajaa sekä sporttisia hiekkatielenkkejä että useamman päivän omavaraisia reissuja - mutta aivan yhtä lailla se on eri asia kuin maantiepyörä! Tyylikysymyksiä ei koskaan pidä väheksyä ja siksi onkin aluksi tärkeää tehdä selväksi mitkä kulloinkin ovat ne tyylisäännöt joita tulisi noudattaa.

----------


## Lentonen

> Painan about saman verran kuin sinä ja paineet on melko samat kuin Paatonilla, ehkä jopa hitusen alemmat. Kiekkojen sisäleveys mulla on 25mm joten tukee rengasta varsin hyvin eikä muljua alla kovassakaan sorapommituksessa



Kiitos vinkeistä. Laitoin eilen paineet suunnilleen 2,8/3,0 ja homma alkoi tuntua kyllä huomattavasti paremmalta kuin aiemmilla kovemmilla paineilla. Pitää kokeilla vielä laskea seuraavalla kerralla tuohon 2,6/2,8. Mulla on kiekkojen sisäleveys 23mm. Ajelen tällä hetkellä vielä myös sisureilla. Täytynee jossain vaiheessa heittää litkut renkaisiin, mutta ei ole vielä jaksanut säätää.

----------


## Teemu H

Kätevä tuo Spessun takakontti, tai ehkä paremminkin hanskalokero. Varmasti sinne voi moottorinkin näppärästi piilottaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

Nopealla vilkaisulla vaikuttaa erittäin lupaavalta tuo Spessun uudelleen nimetty hybridi eli suoratankoinen graveli.

Kun alettiin määritellä ja monella on ajoalustojen skaala varsin laaja, totean itsekin olevani tässä samoilla linjoilla. Pyörävalinnassa se tarkoittaa yhtälöä N=all, jolloin maantiepyörän näköisen laitteen pitäisi omata piirteitä maastopyörän geometriasta olematta kuitenkaan maantiellä ajettavuudeltaan tylsä maastopyörä. Kieltämättä poluilla hauskuuden ja typeryyden välinen raja tulee varsin nopeasti vastaan, mutta mitä pidemmälle typeryyden suuntaan sitä voi siirtää, sitä parempi. Muuten yhtälö ei toimi.

Määrittelyssä täytyy olla myös tarkkana sen suhteen, mikä on gravelpyörä ja mikä gravelia eli ajamista ja muuta vastaavaa tekemistä. Jälkimmäiselle on oma viestiketjunsa yleisen jorinoiden puolella. Oma juttunsa on bikepacking ja muu pyöräretkeily, jota voi tehdä myös gravelissa joko gravelpyörällä tai sitten jollain toisen tyyppisellä pyörällä.

Tässä tilanteessa ei enää voi muuta kuin todeta, että on markkinamiehet asettaneet meille haastetta pitää jalat maassa. Veikkaan, että kotlerin halveksumien partajengiläisten ja muiden hipsterien seuraava siirto on ottaa tietoista etäisyyttä markkinavoimiin ja tehdä gravel-pohjalta kaiken päinvastoin kuin meille yritetään myydä.

----------


## hutikka

Terve, gravelihommat alkaneet kiinnostaa ja nyt tietty tekisi mieli sellainen fillari hommata. Onko kellään kokemuksia kuituisesta Cannondalen Topstonesta? Lähinnä mietityttää onko alkanut nitinää ja natinaa kuulumaan tosta vaimennus systeemistä.

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi gt grade. Aika samanlaiset geot taitaa olla. Osasarjaksi ajattelin joko 105 tai Ultegra. Onko mitään mielipiteitä / kokemuksia kumpaan kannattaisi kallistua?

----------


## Ohiampuja

> SWAT-boksi on myös käytännössä aivan erinomainen keksintö. Sisuri, pumppu, geelejä yms. mahtuu helposti boxiin, eikä tarvi viritellä rumaa satulalaukkua tai tunkea takataskuihin ylimääräisiä nyssäköitä.



Anteeksi maalaisuuteni, mutta mikä on SWAT-boksi?

Ps. Siis onko siellä viistoputken sisällä joku työkalurasia?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ps. Siis onko siellä viistoputken sisällä joku työkalurasia?



On.

----------


## tjantunen

> Hoi!
> 
> Itsellä olisi haussa ensimmäinen oikea pyörä noin tonnin budjetilla ja uskon, että gravel-pyörä sopisi tarpeisiini. Valtaosa ajoista on asfaltilla mutta muutkin reitit kiinnostavat kunhan saa niille sopivan pelin alle. Olen käynyt muutamalla lyhyellä koeajolla ja tällä hetkellä olisi vaihtoehdoiksi rajattu* Marin Nicasio* (850e), *Kona Rove DL* (999e) ja* Felt Broam 60* (889e). Vaihtoehtoja löytyisi toki netistä lisää mutta taitaa olla aika riski näin ensimmäisen droppitankoisen pyörän kohdalla lähteä tilailemaan ilman koeajoa? Geometriakuvatkin näin aloittelijalle täyttä hepreaa. Pituutta löytyy se 193cm, mikä sekin rajoittaa hieman valikoimaa.
> 
>  Mahtaakohan täällä olla kenelläkään mitään viisaita vinkkejä tämän vaikean valinnan suhteen  ?
> 
> edit: Löytyykö kellään kokemusta noista XXL:n White-pyöristä? Näyttää olevan suhteellisen usein aleja ilmeisesti ihan ok-pyöristä. Tuolla vaan tuo koko huolettaa kun taitaa XL olla 58 cm ja jäädä pieneksi itselle?



Mulla on nyt toista kesää ajossa White gx ltd 58 kokoinen pyörä, itse olen 191 cm. Mielestäni pyörä on tuntunut hyvältä eikä ainakaan liian pieneltä. Täälläkin on paljon kirjoituksia että whiten pyörissä on jotain geometriassa pielessä, mutta mulle ei ole se ihan vielä selkiintynyt että mitä siellä pielessä pitäisi olla. Reach on tuossa pyörässä aika pitkä 406mm, mutta mielestäni tuon kokoisissä pyörissä se tuossa haarukassa muutenkin pyörii. Olen ajanut periaatteessa vallan maantieajoa tuolla ja jotain sorapätkiä, mutta pääsia mulla on maantie.

https://geometrygeeks.bike/compare/w...am-30-2020-61/
Tuolla on aika hyvä vertailla geometrioita paperilla. Tuosta feltistä tuolla ei ollut kuin broam 30. Puhtaasti noiden lukujen valossa tuo White gx ltd 58-kokoisena pitäsi sopia jos esim Marin Nicasio 60 kokoisenakin on hyvä ollut. Mutta en ole mikään expertti näiden geometrioiden kanssa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Kahden klikkauksen päässä kerrotaan "piilotetusta" SWAT-boksista:

"/.../ the extra storage option is now integrated into the downtube beneath  the bottle cage – yet another carryover from Specialized’s mountain  bike range. It again tidies up the look of the frame and realistically  has room for what you’d usually stuff in a small saddle bag: a tube, CO2  canister and a small multi-tool. All of that can be slotted into a slim  bag that slides into the opening of the frame. Access is via a clip-off cover that the bottle cage is attached to.  It’s a neat addition, but realistically it’s not a storage area you’d  want to be delving into on every ride." 

Kuva kertoo sijainnin.

----------


## stenu

Tuli tohon uuteen Divergeen liittyen mieleen, kuinka tossa joku aika sitten täällä esitettiin varsin hyökkääviä mielipiteitä siitä, että millaisia geometriaeroja voi tuntea ajossa ja millaisia ei ja että mitä väliä ylipäätään joillain milleillä ja asteen puolikkailla on. Lukekaapa tuolta, kuinka paljon Spessulla ovat laittaneet efforttia Divergen geometrian säätämiseen. Ja sitten, kun sen geometriataulukkoa katsoo, niin ei siinä mitään mullistavaa ole, vaan ne effortit on laitettu siihen, että on säädettyä joitain millejä tuolta ja asteen puolikasta toisaalta. Reachia on vähän pidennetty, stemmiä lyhennetty, keulaa loivennettu, rakea kasvatettu ja keskiötä nostettu (edellisen Divergen bb-droppi oli yli-iso). Sillä on kuitenkin saatu aikaiseksi Spessun omien sanojen mukaan "geometry so progressive it's a revelation in the saddle". Mutta ehkäpä ne siis Spessullakin vaan kuorruttavat kermalla kakkua elitistipyöräilijöitä varten...

Cannondale voisi kaivaa headshockinsa naftaliinista ja tehdä siitä hiilikuituisen gravelversion parin-kolmen sentin joustolla. Se olisi vielä parempi ratkaisu kuin toi Spessun future-vastaava. Spessun versio on väärässä paikassa, kun se lisää vaan tangon joustoa. Jos se olisi siellä emäputken ja kruunun välissä vaikuttaisi se koko pyörän joustoon ja stackia se ei kuitenkaan kasvattaisi yhtään sen enempää.

----------


## Mohkku

Täytyy muistaa, että kaikki pyörävalmistajan nettiin laittama informaatio on markkinointia. Toki silti suurella valmistajalla on enemmän resursseja satsata tuotekehitykseen kuin pienellä tai kenties muiden kopiointiin toimintansa perustavalla halpatuottajalla. Eli tuskin kaikki Spessun tiedot merkityksettömiä ovat ja ehkä tällaiset asiat selittää hintaerojakin, vaikka takavaihtaja voi olla jopa halvempi kuin jossain halvemmassa pyörämerkissä. Ja kun hienosäätöä tehdään, mitään mullistavaa eroa tuskin edelliseen (vuosi)malliin verrattuna saadaan aikaan, mutta vuosi vuodelta ominaisuudet vähitellen kehittyy.

Makuasioista ei kannata kiistellä, mutta onkohan runkojen muotoilussa jokin muukin pointti kuin minua miellyttämätön ulkonäkö noissa vaakaputkissa, joiden takaosa porrastaa takakolmion yläputken kanssa? Kuten esim. noissa Spessun kuvissa. Ainakin Felt on joissain maastureissaan käyttänyt samaa ratkaisua ja on noita muissakin pyörissä näkynyt.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Makuasioista ei kannata kiistellä, mutta onkohan runkojen muotoilussa jokin muukin pointti kuin minua miellyttämätön ulkonäkö noissa vaakaputkissa, joiden takaosa porrastaa takakolmion yläputken kanssa? Kuten esim. noissa Spessun kuvissa. Ainakin Felt on joissain maastureissaan käyttänyt samaa ratkaisua ja on noita muissakin pyörissä näkynyt.



Mun käsittääkseni sillä haetaan mukavuutta ja mahdollistaa satulaputken suuremman jouston. Tuo trendi yleistyy nopeasti maantiepyörissäkin.

----------


## Grr

> Cannondale voisi kaivaa headshockinsa naftaliinista ja tehdä siitä hiilikuituisen gravelversion parin-kolmen sentin joustolla.



Jos muuten jostain sattuu löytymään vintage XS800 koossa 54 tai 52, niin ostohousujeni prässit on jo teroitettu. "25mm of travel"

----------


## palikka

En tajua miksi täällä ollaan jotain pomppukeppiä suunnittelemassa gravelöintiin. Future Shockin ideahan ei pitänyt olla edes, että koko pyörä hytkyisi mukana. En ole itse kokeillut, joten en tiedä miten se polkiessa käyttäytyy mutta epäilen vahvasti, ettei tässä muutkaan ole. Kokeilematta paskaa siis niin kuin kaikki yleensäkin täällä.

----------


## sf12

Future Shock vähentää käsiin kohdistuvaa tärinää, ei muuta. Omakohtaista kokemusta löytyy yhdestä pyörästä kolmen vuoden ajalta. Kesällä saan uuden pyörän josta myös kyseinen kapistus löytyy.

----------


## Kuhan

Polkupyörien suunnittelijoiden näkemykset tuotteidensa geometrioista ja millien ja asteiden aiheuttamista eroista on tarpeellista ja relevanttia tietoa pyörän ostajalle. Sitä en ymmärrä, että joku herkkänahkaisuuttaan(?) jaksaa inttää "pseudotieteensä" puolesta; keskiön muutaman millin korkeuseron huomaamisesta selittäminen voi mennä herkälle kuulijalle läpi. Oikeassa elämässä tuollainen vaatii sen, että a) pyörällä ajetaan keraamisella, äärimmäisen sileällä pinnalla täysin samanlaisilla renkailla ja rengaspaineilla vakiolämpö- ja tuuliolosuhteissa ja b) kuski+varusteet painavat joka kerta täysin saman verran. Ja tietysti ajohousut samanpaksuiset ja sijoittuminen satulalla täsmälleen sama etc.
(Ei jaksa enempää tätä p*skaa).

----------


## TuplaO

^Yritähän pärjäillä!

----------


## Kuhan

> ^Yritähän pärjäillä!



Samoin! Fiksut pärjää aina.

----------


## Southpaw

> Terve, gravelihommat alkaneet kiinnostaa ja nyt tietty tekisi mieli sellainen fillari hommata. Onko kellään kokemuksia kuituisesta Cannondalen Topstonesta? Lähinnä mietityttää onko alkanut nitinää ja natinaa kuulumaan tosta vaimennus systeemistä.
> 
> Toinen vaihtoehto olisi gt grade. Aika samanlaiset geot taitaa olla. Osasarjaksi ajattelin joko 105 tai Ultegra. Onko mitään mielipiteitä / kokemuksia kumpaan kannattaisi kallistua?



Minulla on ollut Cannarin Topstone Ultergra ajossa lokakuusta alkaen. Sveitsin armeijan linkkari viritettynä fillarimaailmaan. Kuituisena kevyt ja olemukseltaan maantiepyörämäinen. Hommasin 650B vanteet ja todella erilainen pyörä ajaa 47 mm Ramblereilla kuin orkkis 700C WTB Riddler 37 mm:llä. Suurin ongelma on vähän turhan lyhyeksi tehty perä, jos lokareita haluaa käyttää. GT Grade on saman firman tuote, mutta ilmeisesti vähän erilainen ajaa ainakin jos uskoo BikeRadarin testejä.

Vaimennussysteemi on kultaa eikä mitäään valittamista ainakaan minulla. Ramblerit 47 mm 650B-kehillä yhdistettynä tuohon vaimennukseen tekevät viboista todella supple. Talvella minulla oli 40 mm Ramblerit käytössä ja siirtyminen 47:aan muutti fiilistä merkittävästi. Molemmat litkutettuina ja 47:ssa paineet n. 2,5 bar. Kuskilla painoa 90 kg.

----------


## Vipa84

Moi. Te keillä on cannarin topstone niin minkä kokoisia ootte ja minkä kokoinen pyörä teil on? Ite oon 184cm ja jalan sisämitta 84cm ni mietin oiskohan 56 vai 58 parempi koko mulle?

----------


## Southpaw

> Moi. Te keillä on cannarin topstone niin minkä kokoisia ootte ja minkä kokoinen pyörä teil on? Ite oon 184cm ja jalan sisämitta 84cm ni mietin oiskohan 56 vai 58 parempi koko mulle?



189 cm, inseam 92 cm. topstone on kokoa L eli 58 cm. Eli sinulle varmaankin 56 on oikea koko.

----------


## palikka

Topstonelle on omakin lanka. Annan oman vastaukseni sinne. Harvempi näistä kokoasioista hyötyy tai jaksaa kiinnostua täällä.

----------


## Vipa84

> 189 cm, inseam 92 cm. topstone on kokoa L eli 58 cm. Eli sinulle varmaankin 56 on oikea koko.



Hmm. Joo, vois olla sit

----------


## Vipa84

Okei, tnx. Meen sinne lukemaan

----------


## stenu

Vaihdoin Steilacoomit noille ykköskiekoille ja eiköhän toi nyt tuohon setuppiin saa jäädä toistaiseksi. Keulaa olen vaihdellut eestaas. Teräskeula häviää painossa noin 400 g, mutta voittaa mukavuudessa selkeästi. Karvan päälle yhdeksän kilon menee polkimien kera noin. Steilacoomit ei rullaa ihan niin hyvin kuin luulin (siitä lisää gg-rengaslagassa), mutta on kyllä smoothit ajaa. Teräskeulalla ja Steilacoomit alla perusnimismiehenkiharatkin menee mukavasti satulasta polkien kovemmassakin vauhdissa. Tolle tolpalle tosin pitää tehdä jotain, kun satula tahtoo notkahdella, jos ajaa penkistä isompiin töyssyihin. Vanha alumiini-Zipp oli sen suhteen parempi.

Melko paljon ton käyttäytymistä muuttaa sentin pitempi keula. Keskiö nousee noin neljä milliä ja kulmat loivenee puolisen astetta. Whiskyn kanssa on sellainen olo kuin olisi cx-pyörä alla. Molempi parempi ja kuumpaankin tottuu, kun vähän aikaa ajaa. Syksyn krosseihin sitten ehkä kuitukeula takaisin. (Ellen sitten innostu hankkimaan runkoa sille keulalle. Voisi laittaa myös 1x-vaihteiston ja ehkä jopa cantileverit, niin olisi mutaradoilla parempi kuin Campa ja MiniMoto -yhdistelmä.)

Ylikokokuitukelat ilman jousitusta mä joudun valitettavasti unohtamaan, mutta joku Crust Lightning Bolt -tyyppinen ohutputkinen ja teräshaarukkainen setämieslevaripyöräratkaisu voisi vaihtoehtoisesti varovasti kiinnostaa. Jos siis unohtaisi krossikäytön sen osalta kokonaan. Tosin ehkä vähän vähemmän radikaalina eli 1 1/8-tuumaisella keulalla, ilman low trail -ideologiaa (vaikkakaan en ole sellasta koskaan testannut) ja ehkä kuitenkin 700c. Jossain määrin keulan kampeamista jarruttaessa tommosen kanssa joutuisi varmaan sietämään, mutta ehkä siihen tottuisi. Ei ainakaan tarvitsisi tinkiä mukavuudesta niin paljon, kun veikkaan, että vauhdit hiipuu ja mukavuudenhalu vaan kasvaa tässä sitä mukaa, kun ikää ja kilometrejä tulee vielä lisää. Crusti tommoisenaan ei tietty olisi ihan mahdottoman kallis, mutta vähän epäilyttää, että olisko jo turhankin joustava. Mietityttää myös se, että jos levarit, niin olisko niiden pakko olla hydrauliset. Olisko mekaaniset levarit downgreidaus vai upgreidaus nykyisestä?

----------


## LJL

> Mietityttää myös se, että jos levarit, niin olisko niiden pakko olla hydrauliset.



Riippuu paljon rungosta ja vaijerinvienneistä, SwissCrossissa ei ollut ongelmia mekaanisilla, Expolorossa oli. Parhaiten jarrukaapeleina toimivat kokopitkät Nokonit, jotenkin eivät ime yhtä paljon passiivia/kosteutta sisuksiinsa.

----------


## paaton

Ei oo järkee kyllä laittaa mekaanisia enää, jos nyt ei satu olemaan varastossa dura-acen tasoisia maantiekahvoja. 

Onhan se sähkö+hydro aika penteleen huoltovapaa setti, jota alkaa arvostamaan, kun kilometrejä tulee enemmän. Minulla siis ei ole di2 missään fillarissa, mutta jos pelimerkit piisaisi, niin ostaisin kyllä.

----------


## maapaa

Itellä sinkulassa käytössä xtr kahvat + avid road levarit ja jarruteho riittää ihan omiin tarpeisiin. Ei tuo tietenkään ole yhtä tehokas kuin hydrauliset mutta kyllä tuolla kombolla kevyesti etujarrun saa lukkoon.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...o jo turhankin joustava. Mietityttää myös se, että jos levarit, niin olisko niiden pakko olla hydrauliset. Olisko mekaaniset levarit downgreidaus vai upgreidaus nykyisestä?
> ...



Kummassakin on omat vahvuutensa ja heikkoutensa.

 Oman kokemukseni perusteella hydrauliset ovat huolellisesti asennettuna ja puhtaana pidettyinä huolettomat. Omalle kohdalle sattuneet ongelmat ovat liittyneet puutteelliseen ilmaukseen, jarrunesteen ylitäyttöön, jarrunesteen hyvin hitaaseen vuotoon ja mäntien jumiutumiseen likaisuuttaan. Lisäksi työkalupakista on löydyttävä setti ilmaukseen ja mahdollisesti joitakin asennuksessa tarvittavia nippeleitä.

Vanhassa, jo hävitystä tai täyttä uudelleen rakentamista odottavassa, lähinnä työmatka-ajossa olleessa hybridissä ainoa täysin toimiva kokonaisuus on hydrauliset jarrut. Voimansiirto on uusittu kokonaan vähintään kertaalleen.

Itse pidän hydraulisten kevyestä toiminnasta, johon ikääntyminen ei juuri vaikuta.

Mekaaniset ovat aiheuttaneet ainakin itselle enemmän ongelmia: jumiutumista kurasta ja liejusta, sekä jäätymistä talvella. Nämä jumiutumiset ovat olleet sikäli ikäviä, että ovat vaatineet täyden huollon.

Noin 17000 kilometriä nähnyt Stevens mekaanisine Spyreineen alkaa olla jarrujen (ja kahvojen) osalta vaihtokunnossa. Harmillisesti Spyret eivät ole varsinaisesti huoltopurettavissa, vaikka ohjeita kyseiseen puuhaan löytyykin.

Omassa käytössä olleet mekaaniset ovat olleet parhaimmillaan uusina, mutta heikentyneet käytön myötä.

----------


## slow

> Mietityttää myös se, että jos levarit, niin olisko niiden pakko olla hydrauliset. Olisko mekaaniset levarit downgreidaus vai upgreidaus nykyisestä?



Yokozuna- päivitys teki omassa höpöpyörässä mekaanisille hidastimille ihmeitä. Suosittelen vahvasti. 

https://www.velobia.fi/yokozuna-comp...ess-jarrukuori

----------


## J4nn3R

> Noin 17000 kilometriä nähnyt Stevens mekaanisine Spyreineen alkaa olla jarrujen (ja kahvojen) osalta vaihtokunnossa. Harmillisesti Spyret eivät ole varsinaisesti huoltopurettavissa, vaikka ohjeita kyseiseen puuhaan löytyykin.



Mä tein käytetyille Spyreille huollon netistä löytyvien ohjeiden mukaan, homma on suoraviivainen ja varsin simppeli, en tosin ole kasannut pyörää vielä, etten osaa sanoa miten hyödytti. Mut hyvät ohjeet löytyy ja satulat saa ihan kotityökaluin purettua ihan alkutekijöihin, kaikki välit saa putsattua ja rasvattua.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hansibal

> Ajaisin. Mielenkiintoisia päivityksiä näyttää olevan 19-vuosimalliin verrattuna. Laitahan raporttia, kun olet saanut mankelin käyttöösi!



pitkissä kantimissa on XXL:n toimitus  :Irvistys:   ois pitänny hakea suoraan liikkeestä nii ois päässy jo testaan!!

----------


## stenu

> ..mäntien jumiutumiseen likaisuuttaan.



Tämäkö siis nimenomaan maantie-hydroissa? Mitkä jarrut? Meillä maastureissa olevia (tai olleita) jarruja ei ole ikinä sen kummemmin putsailtu ja en ole törmännyt vastaavaan.

----------


## stenu

Nimikkotienpätkä. Soraa tottakai...  :Hymy: 

Graveloin eilen sadekuuroja väistellen tonne ja takas 145 km. Vähän ehkä sääntökirjan vastaisesti ja voi olla, että puristit ei tykkää, koska oli cyclocross-renkaat alla. Oli hyvä päivä.

Joka kerta, kun ton sinkula-ggcx:n kanssa on pidemmällä lenkillä, ei voi olla ihmettelemättä sitä, että sen kanssa jaksaa oikeestaan paremmin kuin vaihdepyörän kanssa. En tiedä onko se pyörän keveys yhdistettynä yksivaihteisen kevyemmin pyörivään voimansiirtoon vai onko se se, että ton kanssa ajaminen on enemmän "tasavauhtiajoa" kun vaihdepyörän kanssa ajaminen on "tasarasitusajoa".

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Tämäkö siis nimenomaan maantie-hydroissa? Mitkä jarrut? Meillä maastureissa olevia (tai olleita) jarruja ei ole ikinä sen kummemmin putsailtu ja en ole törmännyt vastaavaan.



Maastopuolen, jokin Shimanon useamman vuoden takainen edullisemman pään malli. Päivittäiskäytössä asiointipyöränä.

----------


## mäyrä

Itse ajoin kymmenen vuotta maantielenkit sinkulalla, ja nyt vuoden vaihde cc:llä ajaneena voi vain todeta, että alle 100 km lenkeillä sinkula oli vauhdikkaampi. Mutta sen jälkeen vaihteet rulettaa. Nyt vaihteet ja leveemmät kumit houkuttavat suuntaamaan huonommillekin urille.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Mä tein käytetyille Spyreille huollon netistä löytyvien ohjeiden mukaan, homma on suoraviivainen ja varsin simppeli, en tosin ole kasannut pyörää vielä, etten osaa sanoa miten hyödytti. Mut hyvät ohjeet löytyy ja satulat saa ihan kotityökaluin purettua ihan alkutekijöihin, kaikki välit saa putsattua ja rasvattua.
> 
> Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jäädään odottamaan kokemuksia. Itse harkitsin vaihtavani kaiken: kahvat, vaijerit kuorineen ja jarrut. Sitten edessä olisi runsaasti huolettomia kilometrejä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Mitkä jarrut? Meillä maastureissa olevia (tai olleita) jarruja ei ole ikinä sen kummemmin putsailtu ja en ole törmännyt vastaavaan.



Minulla temppuili 666 sarjan SLX jarrut.  :Hymy:  Syy oli levyjen ja palojen hiukan väärä kosketus, koska tykkäsin pitää vanhoja Avidin kuppi-prikkoja siellä satuloiden alla. Ja ne nosti jarrusatulaa hiukan liikaa ja palat puristuivat aavistuksen vinossa levyä vasten. Vika tai syy oli kyllä vaikea löytää, koska kyse oli vain muutamasta millistä. Otin prikat pois ja satulat siirtyivät aavistuksen lähemmäs napaa ja ongelma poistui.  ( Syyn huomasin kun vanhat jarrupalat olivat kuluneet hiukan kiilamaisesti.)

----------


## LJL

> 666 sarjan SLX jarrut



Veikkaan että ne olivat ns. saatanasta

----------


## Ohiampuja

Jenkkimarkkinoille ehkä vähän huono mallisarjanumero.   :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

^ ja ^^ mutta ainoat kelpuutettavat jarrut tonne: https://www.666gravel.bike

----------


## hansibal

Eka parinkympin pika-ajelu nyt Whitellä GX Pro 20 tehty. Hyvä maku jäi pyörästä...jos jotain mikä nousi esiin niin "lyhyet" vaihteet. Edessä ei tarvinnut pudotta pienemmälle rattaalle normi soratieajossa vaikka pientä vastamäkeäkin löytyi reitiltä. 46/30 etupakka ja takana 11/34. Senverran lystiä oli että pelkään maantiefillarin jäävän paitsioon :0
Satula ei passannut kylläkään mun persukselle...

----------


## Nautiskelija

> Eka parinkympin pika-ajelu nyt Whitellä GX Pro 20 tehty. Hyvä maku jäi pyörästä...jos jotain mikä nousi esiin niin "lyhyet" vaihteet. Edessä ei tarvinnut pudotta pienemmälle rattaalle normi soratieajossa vaikka pientä vastamäkeäkin löytyi reitiltä. 46/30 etupakka ja takana 11/34. Senverran lystiä oli että pelkään maantiefillarin jäävän paitsioon :0
> Satula ei passannut kylläkään mun persukselle...



19-vuosimallissa 50/34 ja 11-28, mun makuun liian pitkät ja vaihdoinkin takasen tilalle 11-34.

----------


## LJL

Mulla 50/34 ja 11-30 vaihtuu voimansiirron kuluvien osien vaihdon yhteydessä 11-32 pakkaan. Näin siksi että Di2 heittäisi automodessa pienemmälle etulimpulle vasta napsun verran tiukemmassa mäessä. Juuei ole BT-palikkaa, mutta tuohon ei edes ohjelmointi auttaisi, kun nyt siis asetukset niin että toiseksi suurimmalla takalimpulla antaa vielä ajaa mutta täysin ristiin ei (muutenhan ei vaihtaisi ollenkaan mummurieskalle).

----------


## solisti

> Vähän samaa budjetti-ideaa mullakin, ja varmasti rikkoo kaikkia GG sääntöjä, mutta siihen nähden ihan soiva peli tuosta tuli. Paremman rungon puutteessa liki 20 vuotias 26" MTB runko ja siihen varastosta ajan saatossa kertynyttä osaa kiinni. Maantiellä toimi ainakin hyvin ekan testilenkin. Geometria on 700c kiekoilla korkea ja keskiö ylhäällä, mutta yllättävän vähän sitä ajossa huomaa. Ehkä vaihdan myös jossain välissä ne 26" alle ja vähän lyhyempää keulaa voisi myös kokeilla, jos sellainen tulee vastaan...



Vaihdoinpa keulan ja renkaiden sijasta sittenkin rungon vähän tuorempaan. Yläputki oli tässä 2011 Nakamurassa 2cm pidempi, joka sai valitsemaan testiyksilöksi aluksi Radonin, mutta muuten ehkä soveliaampi geometria houkutti kuitenkin kokeilemaan. Käytännössä jyrkempi satulakulma ja enemmän BB droppia tuovat ohjaamon ihan samoihin mittoihin. Toimii. Mudallekin on nyt ehkä 5mm tilaa aiemman 3mm sijasta . Ajossa huomaa ehkä matalammasta ajofiiliksestä ja ehkä tasapaino on vähän parempi, mutta molemmilla kyllä pääsi etenemään hyvinkin.

----------


## Divi

Trek Checkpoint ALR4:ssä etuset 50-34, ja takana 11-34 (Tiagra FC-4700). Harmittaa maasturimiestä vähän lenkillä kun joutuu pelaamaan tuon etuvaihtajan kanssa yhtenään, tuntuu että olen jatkuvasti kummalla tahansa etulimpulla semmoisella alueella että ketju on ristissä. Pienessä päässä tuo 34-34 on kohdallaan kaikkein pahimmissa paikoissa mutta 50-11 ei tule mun ajolla tarpeeseen koskaan. Tuumin lenkillä että kolmanneksi suurimman vaihteen eli 50-15 välitys on semmoinen että isompaa kaipaisi vian asvaltilla isossa alamäessä jolloin voi kyllä jollotella jo muutenkin vapaalla, siinä ei tarvi enää enempää vauhtia kammeta. 

50-15 tekee isoon päähän 3.33 välityksen30-34 pienessä päässä on tietysti 1.00

Tuolla 11-34 pakalla 38t eturatas tarjoaisi 3.45-1.12
Pakkaa kuitenkin on tarjolla myös 11-42 konfiguraatiolla jolloin 44t tarjoaisi 4.00-1.05. Nykyisellä pakalla ajaudutaan 4.00-1.29 joka ei ehkä ihan riitä lihavalle pojalle kaikkiin ylämäkiin.

Näppäsin sitten tilaukseen 44t narrow-widen. Meneeköhän pahasti ojasta allikkoon? Nykyisellään ainakin tuntuu että vaihdevälit on liiankin suuria, tulee monesti vaihdettua heti kaksi napsua suuntaan tai toiseen kun vaihtamaan alkaa. Arvelin kokeilla ensin nykyisellä 11-34 pakalla enkä heti tilannut isompaa.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

^Vanha kunnon 46-36 on harmittavaisen harvinainen kombo nykypyörissä.

----------


## Mohkku

Kyllä. Jälleen kerran totean, että tuo yhdistettynä oman pyöräni 12/36-pakkaan (10) toimii hienosti. Vielä parempi voisi olla, jos edessä olisi sekä isossa, että pienessä rattaassa pari hammasta vähemmän. Pärjäisi vähän maltillisemmalla ratastuksella takana. Hämmästyttää myös, miten 36/46 on nykygraveleissa korvautunut jollain 30-46 ratastuksella. Jokin 32/42... 34/44 olisi aivan passeli.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Kyllä. Jälleen kerran totean, että tuo yhdistettynä oman pyöräni 12/36-pakkaan (10) toimii hienosti. Vielä parempi voisi olla, jos edessä olisi sekä isossa, että pienessä rattaassa pari hammasta vähemmän. Pärjäisi vähän maltillisemmalla ratastuksella takana. Hämmästyttää myös, miten 36/46 on nykygraveleissa korvautunut jollain 30-46 ratastuksella. Jokin 32/42... 34/44 olisi aivan passeli.



Asiat taisivat mennä pieleen siinä vaiheessa kun lähdettiin hakemaan laajaa välitysaluetta käytettävyyden kustannuksella. Omassa maantiepyörässähän on 52/36 edessä ja 11-34 takana, ja kiusallisen usein vastaan tulee nimim. Divin tuossa yllä kuvailema tilanne (en siis aja kovavauhtisia ryhmälenkkejä ja eksyn usein myös hiekkateille). Ja muutenkin 16 hampaan kokoero eturattaissa ärsyttää koska kun vaihtaa isommalle/pienemmälle edestä niin samalla täytyy vaihtaa useempi naksu myös takaa jos haluaa kadenssin ja  pysyvän suunnilleen kohillaan.

Olisin onnellisempi 46-36:stakin vanhemman kunnon 52-42:sen kanssa, koska silloin pikkurattaasta edessä sais enemmän irti varsinkin jos vaihtaisi taakse 11-32 -pakan.

Ja wielä jos wanhoja asioita muistellaan niin jotenkin harmi että 3x -systeemit tapettiin moderneista voimansiirroista. Jos olis vaikka 48-38-28 edessä niin takana vois pitää sen verran tiukkaa pakkaa että AINA olis sopiva vaihde.

----------


## Arosusi

> Trek Checkpoint ALR4:ssä etuset 50-34, ja takana 11-34 (Tiagra FC-4700). Harmittaa maasturimiestä vähän lenkillä kun joutuu pelaamaan tuon etuvaihtajan kanssa yhtenään, tuntuu että olen jatkuvasti kummalla tahansa etulimpulla semmoisella alueella että ketju on ristissä. Pienessä päässä tuo 34-34 on kohdallaan kaikkein pahimmissa paikoissa mutta 50-11 ei tule mun ajolla tarpeeseen koskaan. Tuumin lenkillä että kolmanneksi suurimman vaihteen eli 50-15 välitys on semmoinen että isompaa kaipaisi vian asvaltilla isossa alamäessä jolloin voi kyllä jollotella jo muutenkin vapaalla, siinä ei tarvi enää enempää vauhtia kammeta. 
> 
> 50-15 tekee isoon päähän 3.33 välityksen30-34 pienessä päässä on tietysti 1.00
> 
> Tuolla 11-34 pakalla 38t eturatas tarjoaisi 3.45-1.12
> Pakkaa kuitenkin on tarjolla myös 11-42 konfiguraatiolla jolloin 44t tarjoaisi 4.00-1.05. Nykyisellä pakalla ajaudutaan 4.00-1.29 joka ei ehkä ihan riitä lihavalle pojalle kaikkiin ylämäkiin.
> 
> Näppäsin sitten tilaukseen 44t narrow-widen. Meneeköhän pahasti ojasta allikkoon? Nykyisellään ainakin tuntuu että vaihdevälit on liiankin suuria, tulee monesti vaihdettua heti kaksi napsua suuntaan tai toiseen kun vaihtamaan alkaa. Arvelin kokeilla ensin nykyisellä 11-34 pakalla enkä heti tilannut isompaa.



Jos 50-15 välitys riitti niin NV 44 asennuksella käytössä on 1 * 8 koska 11/12 rattailla välitys on liian pitkä. 38 olisi ollut parempi (36:lla 3,28 eli vielä lähempänä). Lisäksi 44/34 tekee ylämäet reilusti raskaammaksi. Ketjulinja tuolla on mahdollista saada paremmaksi. 
11-42 kasetin kohdalla riittääkö takavaihtajan kapasiteetti?

----------


## Mohkku

> Ja wielä jos wanhoja asioita muistellaan niin jotenkin harmi että 3x -systeemit tapettiin moderneista voimansiirroista. Jos olis vaikka 48-38-28 edessä niin takana vois pitää sen verran tiukkaa pakkaa että AINA olis sopiva vaihde.



Eturattaiden vähentämismuoti alkoi ennen kuin gravelista tuli buumi, joten eiköhän pian keksitä 3x:n olevan erinomaisen sopiva graveliin. Kun ei kisata, en ymmärrä etuvaihtajaan liittyvää hankaluutta. Varsinkin maastopyöräilyhän on niin monipuolista, että etuvaihtajan käyttö ei siinä paljon tunnu. Gravelissa siihen on vielä enemmän aikaa, kun yleensä pysytään tiellä.

Jotain uutta 3x-systeemiin pitää tosin tuoda, jotta markkinointi saisi uskottavuutta. Ehkä isoimpien rattaiden pienentäminen edessä ja pakan tihentäminen takana voisi olla ratkaisu tähän.

1x-järjestelmän yksinkertaisuus on minusta hiukan keinotekoinen peruste, kun ajatellaan tarvetta muuttaa akselistandardeja, pinnojen puolausjärjestelmiä tai runkoputkien ohentamistekniikoita, geometrian mahdollisuuksista puumattakaan. Etuvaihtajan ymmärtämiseen minun kapasiteettini riittää, ei noiden muiden asioiden.

----------


## Arosusi

> takana vois pitää sen verran tiukkaa pakkaa että AINA olis sopiva vaihde.



Minulla on sekä maan- että hiekkatie lenkkipyörässä 12-25 takapakka ja eturattaat valittu niin että lyhyin vaihde riittää etelä suomen ylämäkiin. Alamäessä välitykset joskus loppuu kesken eli ajassa pari prosenttia. Vastaavasti taas vähintään 98 % välitykset ovat optimaaliset.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Eturattaiden vähentämismuoti alkoi ennen kuin gravelista tuli buumi, joten eiköhän pian keksitä 3x:n olevan erinomaisen sopiva graveliin. 
> [...]
> Jotain uutta 3x-systeemiin pitää tosin tuoda, jotta markkinointi saisi uskottavuutta. Ehkä isoimpien rattaiden pienentäminen edessä ja pakan tihentäminen takana voisi olla ratkaisu tähän.



Shimanollahan on 3x11 maastopuolella ja flatbar gravelkin kuplii jo pinnan alla - joten kenties ei tarvitse odottaa kauaa jotain "uutta" innovaatiota... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Divi

> Jos 50-15 välitys riitti niin NV 44 asennuksella käytössä on 1 * 8 koska 11/12 rattailla välitys on liian pitkä. 38 olisi ollut parempi (36:lla 3,28 eli vielä lähempänä). Lisäksi 44/34 tekee ylämäet reilusti raskaammaksi. Ketjulinja tuolla on mahdollista saada paremmaksi. 
> 11-42 kasetin kohdalla riittääkö takavaihtajan kapasiteetti?



Kapasiteetti pitäisi 10sp tiagrassa olla 41,  ja 11-42 kasetti vaatii 31 joten pitäisi 1x etusella kyllä toimia jos vaan kiipeää tuonne isoimmalle ilman hangerin jatkoa.

38 olisi parempi kyllä nykyisen 11-34 kasetin kanssa, mutta isommalla kasetilla jäisi pieni pää sitten jo vähän turhaksi. 40 tai 42 ois ollu mielekkäämpiä 11-42 kaveriksi mutta niitä ei ollut saldoilla. No pitää kokeilla miltä tuo 44 tuntuu ja vaihtelee pienempään tarvittaessa kunhan niitä saa. Rattaaksi valitsin superstar componentsin pyöreän koska hinta kohdallaan ja löytyy muutakin kuin mustia.

----------


## palikka

Itsellä tämä parjattu 46/30 käytössä 12-27 takapakan kanssa 9-vaihteistossa. Mielestäni hyvän skaalan tarjoaakin. Aiemmin oli 11-34 takapakka. Fitness-pyörässä oli ollut aiemmin 50/34 11-30 takapakan kanssa niin siinä oli turhan paljon arpomista kummalla eturattaalla pitäisi ajaa ja ketjut oli ristissä koko ajan. Eipä se tässäkään ketjulinja mikään paras ole omassa käytössä, kun 12,13,14-rattaat on lähinnä alamäessä käytössä 46-rattaalla. Kuitenkin tämä 12-27 pakka tarjoaa yllättävän miellyttävät pykälät vaihteiden välillä ollakseen 9-vaihteinen. Aikalailla vastaa sitä, jos 11-pakasta pudottaisi 11- ja 30-hampaiset pois.

Samalla tavalla tässäkin 46/30 on tuo kuudentoista hampaan pudotus edessä, joka yleensä tarkottaa että pudotat sen ja nostat sitte 2 pykälää isommalle takaa, jotta kadenssi pysyy johdonmukaisena. Tosin olen huomannut, jos putkelta runttaa ylämäkeen aikansa ja sitten pudottaa etuvaihtajalla pienempään samalla siirtyessä satulalle, sattuukin tämä vaihde olemaan juuri sopiva.

Onko täällä kenelläkään kokemuksia GRX 810:n 48/31 kammista? Lisäksi Sramin Force eTapeissa on mielenkiintoisia nämä 43/30, 46/33, 48/35 ja  50/37 ratastukset. Pitää vain muistaa, että 10-hampainen on sitten takana se pienin, joten itselle kelpaisi tuo 43/30 ja taakse 10-28 (10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21-24-28). Tulis vaan halvempaa groupsettiä sieltä mekaanisilla vaihtajilla niin vois speksailla enemmänkin.,

----------


## stenu

^ Noitten Sramin 10-piikkisestä alkavien pakkojen kanssa kannattaa muistaa se, että ketju alkaa "sakkaamaan" 16-piikkisillä ja sitä pienemmillä takarattailla, koska linkin pituuden takia rattaan säde menee ketjulle liian pieneksi. Se aiheuttaa tehohäviötä, nopeuttaa kulumista ja varsinkin 10-rattaalla yleensä tahtoo aiheuttaa rutinaa. Ainoa hyöty noista on siinä, että kun rattaiden määrä takana alkaa olla niin hurja, niin saadaan pakkojen paino pidettyä kurissa rattaiden kokoa pienentämällä

----------


## palikka

Siinä olis jollekkin insinöörille näytön paikka luoda koko ketjun standardi uusiksi muuttamalla tuota linkin pituutta... Pitkään tuota kaventamista onkin jatkunut. En ole kovin huolissaan tehohäviöstä, kun en muutenkaan jaksa kuin myötätuulen ja alamäen avustamina polkea noilla pienillä rattailla  :Leveä hymy:  Sinkuloissa ja napavaihteisissa tietty ymmärrettävää tehohäviön ja kulumisen kannalta. Kuluminen on myös selvää maastopuolella, kun asfaltilla nuo pienet takarattaat on kovassa käytössä vaan saapa noita ainakin shimanon pakoissa erikseen ostettua.

----------


## tchegge_

> Jotain uutta 3x-systeemiin pitää tosin tuoda, jotta markkinointi saisi uskottavuutta. Ehkä isoimpien rattaiden pienentäminen edessä ja pakan tihentäminen takana voisi olla ratkaisu tähän.



Ratkaisuhan on selvä, siirrytään 7-lehtisiin takapakkoihin, markkinoidaan ne vaan silleen että ne kolme eturatasta ei ole mitään säälittäviä vaihteen välityksiä vaan keksitään  Road, gravel ja trail-modet. ...


Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## stenu

> Siinä olis jollekkin insinöörille näytön paikka luoda koko ketjun standardi uusiksi muuttamalla tuota linkin pituutta...



Eiköhän tolla idealla voisi jo päästä vaihdefirman tuotekehitysosastolle töihin. Super Short Chain Link Standard. Hulppeat 6 watin tehosäästöt pikkurattailla ja taas menisi kaikilta voimansiirrot uusiksi. On toi puolen tuuman standardi muutenkin aika luddiitilta kuulostava ja varmaan vanhin edelleen käytössä oleva standardi, joten jo olisi aikakin uusia sekin....  :Leveä hymy: 

(Taas opin jotain uuttakin. Wikipedia nimittäin kertoi, että idea ei sittenkään ollut edes ihan uusi: Shimanolla oli Dura-Ace-rataosissa 1976-80 käytössä lyhytlinkkinen ketju, jonka valmistus lopetettiin, kun Japanin Keirin-yhdistys kielsi niiden käytön.)

----------


## jii.haanpaa

Jokos "kolmansien osapuolien" pakkavaihtoehdot käsiteltiin? Himppusen kiinnostaisi laittaa taakse Michen 14-32 tai joku vastaava. Onkohan noista mihinkään? Täälläkin sorapyörässä 50/34 edessä ja se viiskymppinen on vähän turha näille reisille, entinen 46/36 paaaaljon parempi.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Jokos "kolmansien osapuolien" pakkavaihtoehdot käsiteltiin? Himppusen kiinnostaisi laittaa taakse Michen 14-32 tai joku vastaava. Onkohan noista mihinkään? Täälläkin sorapyörässä 50/34 edessä ja se viiskymppinen on vähän turha näille reisille, entinen 46/36 paaaaljon parempi.



Shimanollahan on myös ns. junioripakka eli 14-28, mutta se taitaa olla liian tiukka.

Shimanon 14-28:sta ja 11-32:sta saa ilmeisesti yhdistettyä aivan hienon 14-32 -pakan, mut hinta toki pompsahtaa ja käteen jaa turhii lehtii.

 Itsehän oon joskus tehnyt 11-25:sta ja 11-32:sta toimivan 12-32 -pakan jossa pakan alkupää vaihtui 11-12-13-14-16:sta vaihtui 12-13-14-15-16:ksi mutta aika marginaalinenhan se hyöty oli. Tai noh, 15-piikkinen toki oli omaan ajoon huomattavasti hyödyllisempi kuin 11, jota ei tullut käytettyä oikeastaan: koskaan.

----------


## stenu

Campagnololla on suoraan 12-32 11 spd -pakka (Centaur), josta tykkään. Edessä perinteinen 36/46. Mun yleensä maksimi 25 km/h setämiessorakeskareille tänne melko mäettömään Etelä-Suomeen juuri passeli yhdistelmä. Molempia eturattaita tulee käytettyä suunnilleen yhtä paljon ja pikkuylämäkitöytäreet menee usein niin, että riittää edestä pienemmälle pudottaminen eikä takavaihtajaan tarvitse koskea ollenkaan. Jos ajelisin enemmän vuorilla, kaipaisin eteen pienempää ratasta. Siinä mielessä ymmärään kyllä uudet, isommalla erolla erolla varustetut eturatasyhdistelmät.

----------


## miz

> Jokos "kolmansien osapuolien" pakkavaihtoehdot käsiteltiin? Himppusen kiinnostaisi laittaa taakse Michen 14-32 tai joku vastaava. Onkohan noista mihinkään? Täälläkin sorapyörässä 50/34 edessä ja se viiskymppinen on vähän turha näille reisille, entinen 46/36 paaaaljon parempi.



Yhden Miche setin kokemuksella ei mitään totuuksia voi laukoa, mutta maantiellä ketju kesti suht puhdasta ajelua alle 2000km ja pakka vajaa 4000 km.
Eli surkeasti.

----------


## Firlefanz

> ^ Noitten Sramin 10-piikkisestä alkavien pakkojen kanssa kannattaa muistaa se, että ketju alkaa "sakkaamaan" 16-piikkisillä ja sitä pienemmillä takarattailla, koska linkin pituuden takia rattaan säde menee ketjulle liian pieneksi. Se aiheuttaa tehohäviötä, nopeuttaa kulumista ja varsinkin 10-rattaalla yleensä tahtoo aiheuttaa rutinaa. Ainoa hyöty noista on siinä, että kun rattaiden määrä takana alkaa olla niin hurja, niin saadaan pakkojen paino pidettyä kurissa rattaiden kokoa pienentämällä







> Se on jännä, että ketju sakkaa vaikka 15-piikkisellä vain siksi, että pienin ratas on 10t eikä 11t



Ei-postaajan voinee arvata, mutta minunkin on tunnustettava etten ihan seurannut perässä. 

Puhummeko muuten Sramin 10-** 1x11 pakoista -  vai joistain muista tai joistain erityisesti?

----------


## opadude

Säteen pienentyessä hyötysuhde huononee, eikä lineaarisesti. Äärimmäisenä esimerkkinä toimikoon solmu (tai ihan vaan muutamapiikkinen ratas)

----------


## Firlefanz

opadude kertonee meille seuraavaksi mistä se 15- tai 16-piikkinen ratas tietää onko pienin ratas 10- vai 11-piikkinen.

Tai vaihtoehtoisesti sen miten 16-piikkisen rattaan säde on pienempi silloin kun pakan pienin ratas on 10-piikkinen kuin silloin kun pienin ratas on 11-piikkinen.


PS En nälvi, ivaa, pilkkaa enkä halua myrkyttää koko foorumia omalla pahanolontunteellani, mutta en vaan bonjaa. Enkä rehellisesti sanoen tykkää kun selvää asiaa ruvetaan selittämään sen sijaan että yritettäisin ymmärtää mikä oikeastaan oli asia jolle kaivattiin selitystä.

----------


## JohannesP

Jos 16t ja sitä pienemmät alkaa sakkaamaan niin ei sillä tietenkään ole mitään väliä alkaako pakka 10t vai 11t rattaalla vaan yleisesti kaikki alle 16t rattaat alkavat tuota tekemään Stenun mukaan. Eli varsinkin 10t on jo äärimmäisen huono valinta takapakkaan säteen pienentyessä erittäin pieneksi. Nykyinen trendi painottaa enemmän painoa, joten 10t alkavassa tapakassa on tietenkin enemmän alle 16t koon rattaita kuin 14t alkavassa pakassa. Käytännöllisesti nuo kookkaammat pakat olisi järkevämpiä. 

Samalla periaatteella nuo Ceramicspeedin ja muiden valmistajien "oversized pulley wheels" takavaihtajan häkit toimivat suurentaen rissan sädettä.

----------


## Firlefanz

Mulla oli pieni aavistus että stenu tarkoitti jotain muuta kuin mitä hänen saattoi ymmärtää tarkoittaneen. Fiksuimmille ja perehtyneimmille asia oli varmaankin selvä, mutta en ehkä ollut ainoa jonka ajatus lähti heti alussa kulkemaan väärään suuntaan.

PS Eihän sillä ole tässä mielessä merkitystä montako alle 16t ratasta pakassa on! Joka tapauksessa sitä ajaa oikealla eli sopivalla välityksellä ja sen minkäkokoinen takaratas on käytössä riippuu täysin siitä minkäkokoinen eturatas on :Sarkastinen:  Mutta, joo, ymmärrän pointin: kyseessä on kokonaisuus ja eteen voi laittaa isomman jolloin takana ei tarvita niin pieniä. Paitsi että 1x systeemissä eteen ei voi ehkä laittaa tarpeeksi isoa, jolloin taakse joutuu laittamaan pieniä...  :Cool:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Muutamia vuosia sitten puhuttiin paljonkin siitä, kuinka ne pikkurattaat huonontaa ketjuvälityksen hyötysuhdetta. Ja nyt on sitten pari vuotta puhuttu siitä kuinka 11 piikkinen ei ole hyvä, vaan pitää saada se 10 sinne napaan mahtumaan.   :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Asiat voi tietenkin aina ymmärtää väärin ja varsinkin, jos niin haluaa välttämättä tehdä.

Mitä isompien rattaiden ympäri ketju kulkee, sitä parempi on hyötysuhde. Sramin kympistä alkavien takapakkojen idea on, että pystytään käyttämään pienempiä rattaita sekä takana että edessä. Sillä pyritään säästämään painoa, mutta samalla huononee hyötysyhde. Eli: on ihan sama, millaiset rattaat siellä 15-piikkisen alapuolella on silloin, kun 15-piikkinen on käytössä. Mutta Sramin 10-ratasideologian mukaan silloin, kun "standardivoimansiirrolla" on käytössä 15-piikkinen, Sramilaisella ajetaankin 14-piikisellä jne. Pienimmillä rattailla ketjun sakkaamisen huomaa siinä, että ketju tuntuu täristävän polkiessa. Joskus ja joillain voimansiirroilla sen huomaa jo 12-11-piikkisilläkin, mutta 10-piikkisillä vielä herkemmin. Olikohan riittävän ymmärrettävästi selitetty nyt?

Ja joo varmasti on totta, että ei niillä muutamilla wateilla varmaan isosti ole merkitystä, mutta yhtä suurien tehosäästöjen takia jotkut tavallisetkin pyöräilijät on valmiita laittamaan vaikkapa tuhat euroa kevyempiin tai aerompiin kiekkohin. Eikä sen huomaamiseen, että 2x-vaihteiston kanssa kannattaisi polkea isolla eturattaalla niin pitkään kuin kykenee, tarvita edes Juhan af Grannia tai muita salatieteitä. Jos asia kiinnostaa, niin kannattaa googlata vaikka "cordal effect" tai "cordal action".

https://cyclingtips.com/2020/01/bigg...usual-reasons/

----------


## paaton

Jep. Gravellistit hierovat renkaista watteja ja uhraavat pistosuojauksen. Sitten niitä tuhlataan 1x ihanuuteen. Watit näyttävät komealta mittarissa, mutta kovaa ajettaessa ne ei siirry tiehen asti.

----------


## LJL

> takapakkaan



AnteeX offtopic mutta tästä termistä tulee elävästi mieleen legendaarinen "takapakkaan vaihto" -topic. Liekö enää hengissä.

----------


## Jeppekoira

Mikäs tuossa 1X:ssä muuten on se ihanuus? Kahdella kun saa ainakin teoriassa sopivammat vaihteet, niin tuon melko ison miinuksen kompensoimiseksi siinä on varmaan joku hyväkin puoli ?

----------


## LJL

> Mikäs tuossa 1X:ssä muuten on se ihanuus? Kahdella kun saa ainakin teoriassa sopivammat vaihteet, niin tuon melko ison miinuksen kompensoimiseksi siinä on varmaan joku hyväkin puoli ?



Vähemmän liikkuvia osia mistä seurauksena A) keveys B) huoltovapaus C) luotettavuus

----------


## SotkuPekka

> Vähemmän liikkuvia osia mistä seurauksena A) keveys B) huoltovapaus C) luotettavuus



Vähemmän osia tarkoittaa valmistajalle parempaa katetta kun myyvät pyörän samaan hintaan vähemmillä osilla.

----------


## Visqu

> Vähemmän liikkuvia osia mistä seurauksena  B) huoltovapaus



1x syö 2-3 ketjua samassa ajassa kuin 2x haukkaa yhden  :Hymy:

----------


## Divi

D) se on myös tottumiskysymys. Kun on ajanut koko lyhyen aktiiviharrastus aikansa maasturilla 1x voimansiirrolla niin se etuvaihtaja vaan vituttaa. Olkoon välitykset ja cordaaliefektit miten päin vaan niin se vituttaa. Pitänee laittaa ne oversized pulleyt vaihtajaan niin ehkä niillä kompensoi sitten sen 11-piikkisen aiheuttaman häviön. Jos laittaa oilslick värissä niin eikö siitäkin pari wattia irtoa?

Itselle ei noilla wateilla juuri ole merkitystä, gravelilla veivailun ainoa pointti on olla leppoisaa ja rentoa aivojen tyhjäys touhua. Etuvaihtaja ja crosschaining ei mulla vaan sovi mukaan kuvioon.

Peace and love! 😘😇

----------


## paaton

Jep. Siinä kohtaa kun ketjujumeja alkaa paukkua, niin etuvaihtajan irroitus tulee aina mieleen. Mutta hyvinhän nuo vastaavasti tuntuu 1x gravellit rouskuttavan kuralenkeillä, eli vittuilun määrä puolin ja toisin pysyy vakiona  :Hymy:

----------


## tunkkari

> 1x syö 2-3 ketjua samassa ajassa kuin 2x haukkaa yhden



Mistä tämä johtuu?

----------


## LJL

> 1x syö 2-3 ketjua samassa ajassa kuin 2x haukkaa yhden



Näin on mutta harvemmin olen säätänyt luistavaa etuvaihtajan vaijeria tai vaihtanut paskaksi mennyttä etuvaihtajaa maasturiin, jossa etuvaihtajaa ei ole.

Di2-etuvaihtaja automaagiasennossa on grävellykseen ihan saamarin hyvä, ei paljon mitään huonoja puolia paitsi ehkä hinta.

----------


## Mohkku

> Vähemmän osia tarkoittaa valmistajalle parempaa katetta kun myyvät pyörän samaan hintaan vähemmillä osilla.



Toisaalta 1x-järjestelmää ei saa kuin paremman pään osana, joten 2-3x voi toteuttaa halvemmilla osilla ja siten saattaa olla halvempi kuin 1x.

Oman kokemukseni mukaan huoltovapaus on aika keinotekoinen kriteeri. Sen verran vähän huoltoa omien pyörieni etuvaihtajat ovat vaatineet. Luotettavuuttakaan ei tarvitse pelätä. Jos etuvaihtaja laukeaa kesken matkan, sitten ajetaan loppumatka paremmalla rattaalla 1x-mukaisesti. Vaihtaja sinänsä maksaa muutaman kympin ja kun riski särkymiseen on pieni, korjauskustannus on olematon. Vipu tietysti on jo kalliimpi, mutta siinäkin riski hajoamiseen on niin pieni, etten sellaisia edes ajattele.

Mielikuvat yksinkertaisuudesta yms. asioista on sitten asia erikseen, mielikuvilla saadaan ihmeellisiä asioita aikaan.

----------


## Visqu

> Mistä tämä johtuu?



Toki moni asia vaikuttaa mutta huono ketjulinja on suht suuressa osassa, varsinkin sitten kun runtataan isolla takarattaalla ylämäkeen.
Lisäksi ainakin Sramin NW-eturatas on hammasprofiililtaan aika armoton ketjun levyjen sisäpuolille, tätä ovat väitetysti parantaneet nyt uusimpaan X-Sync 2 -iteraatioon.

Tottakai myös tyypilliset käyttöolosuhteet vaikuttavat suuresti  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Mä vihaan lähtökohtaisesti kaikkia vaihteita. Siksi mun pyöristä 3/4:ssa niitä ei ole  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta varsinaisesti Sramin 10-piikkiset ei liity 1x- vs. 2x-ikuisuustaisteluun, koska Sram speksaa yhtälailla 12-pykäläiset 2x:nsä 10-piikkisistä alkavilla pakoilla. Toki sen voi ajatella, että se on käytännössä sama asia kuin 11-pykäläinen ja 11-piikkisestä alkava vaihteisto ja se yksi pikkuratas tulee ikäänkuin kaupanpäälle. Samaan hengenvetoon voi kyllä sitten jatkaa, että kuinka paljon siitä kahdennestatoista pykälästä on sitten todellista hyötyä, jos se on 10-piikkinen.

----------


## Divi

Ehkä se 11-10 ero tehohäviössä on vaan niin marginaalinen? Noiden ero välityksessä on kuitenkin aika hurja!

----------


## stenu

No se on tuossa ylempänä linkkaamassani artikkelissa mainittu 6 wattia 250 watin tehoilla. Mitä isommat tehot, sitä isompi ero.

Sramille henkinen kynnys on siinä, että 11-28 Red-kymppi painoi 150 g. Nyt pitäisi päästä samaan 12 rattaan kanssa, mutta ei onnistu. 12-pykäläinen 10-26 painaa 175 g. Jos se olisi 11-28, painaisi se 200 g. Ja sitten, kun puhutaan tavallisten pyöräilijöiden osista, niin voi vaan jännittää, mitä perustasoisten osasarjojen isomman välitysalueen pakat tulee painamaan siinä vaiheessa, kun nekin on 12-pykäläisiä. Häviää 1x:n mainostettu keveysetu aika nopsaan.

----------


## Tolkun mies

> Toki moni asia vaikuttaa mutta huono ketjulinja on suht suuressa osassa, varsinkin sitten kun runtataan isolla takarattaalla ylämäkeen.



Miten Cannarin epäsymmetriset takahaarukat suhtautuvat tähän ?

----------


## Mohkku

> Mutta Sramin 10-ratasideologian mukaan silloin, kun "standardivoimansiirrolla" on käytössä 15-piikkinen, Sramilaisella ajetaankin 14-piikisellä jne.



Ja taas saan tilaisuuden ylistää 12-36/10 Sram-pakkaani! Huono homma tuossa on se, etten voi selittää surkeita keskinopeuksiani edes voimansiirron heikolla hyötysuhteella.

----------


## Visqu

> Miten Cannarin epäsymmetriset takahaarukat suhtautuvat tähän ?



Eikös Ai:ssä siirry koko voimansiirto 6mm ulospäin, eli ei vaikuttaisi ketjun kulmaan?

----------


## JackOja

Tuohon taas kerran (huoh) alkaneeseen 1x-kinasteluun mulla on vastineeksi sellaista, että miksi laittaa 2 jos 1 riittää.

Helpottava analogia vaikka pannukakkutaikinasta: tarvitaan yksi litra maitoa, en siis suotta osta kahta kun sille ei muuta käyttöä ole.

----------


## Divi

> Tuohon taas kerran (huoh) alkaneeseen 1x-kinasteluun mulla on vastineeksi sellaista, että miksi laittaa 2 jos 1 riittää.



Pahoittelut alotuksesta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Tuohon taas kerran (huoh) alkaneeseen 1x-kinasteluun mulla on vastineeksi sellaista, että miksi laittaa 2 jos 1 riittää.
> 
> Helpottava analogia vaikka pannukakkutaikinasta: tarvitaan yksi litra maitoa, en siis suotta osta kahta kun sille ei muuta käyttöä ole.



Jos kuitenkin pannukakun lisäksi leivotaan pullaa, niin litra ei välttämättä riitä. Itse teen sekä pannukakkua (36 edessä ja takana 11-34), että pullaa (44 edessä ja takana 11-34).

----------


## JackOja

> Jos kuitenkin pannukakun lisäksi leivotaan pullaa, niin litra ei välttämättä riitä. Itse teen sekä pannukakkua (36 edessä ja takana 11-34), että pullaa (44 edessä ja takana 11-34).



Juuri niin. Jos tarvitset sekä pannukakkua että pullaa ostat kaksi maitoa. Jokainen valitsee itselleen sopivasti, varsin yksinkertaista eikä kinan aihe.

----------


## Tolkun mies

> Eikös Ai:ssä siirry koko voimansiirto 6mm ulospäin, eli ei vaikuttaisi ketjun kulmaan?



Juu, niin se näyttää olevan.
https://xlr8wheels.com.au/blogs/tech...omplex-problem

----------


## Jeppekoira

Ei kai näistä kinata tarvitse, mutta kun aina silloin tällöin suositellaan kahdesta vaihtoehdosta ostamaan ehdottomasti se pyörä missä on 1x niin onhan se mielenkiintoista kuulla mikä siitä tekee ylivertaisen. Omissa pyörissäni on aina ollut 2x ja aivan eritoten gravelissa tuntuu että käyttö on sen verran moninaista että nimenomaan siinä pyörässä 2x on erittäin tarpeellinen.

----------


## Kuhan

Samat ajatukset Jeppekoiran kanssa. Jopa kolmas eturatas voisi olla varsin soiva ratkaisu valikoimaan polku-soratie-asfaltti. Ja ennenkaikkea sopivaan ja miellyttävään kadenssin ylläpitoon.

----------


## sf12

> Ei kai näistä kinata tarvitse, mutta kun aina silloin tällöin suositellaan kahdesta vaihtoehdosta ostamaan ehdottomasti se pyörä missä on 1x niin onhan se mielenkiintoista kuulla mikä siitä tekee ylivertaisen. Omissa pyörissäni on aina ollut 2x ja aivan eritoten gravelissa tuntuu että käyttö on sen verran moninaista että nimenomaan siinä pyörässä 2x on erittäin tarpeellinen.



Ylivertaisen tekee yksinkertaisuus ja toimintavarmuus. Talvella ensimmäinen mikä yleensä jäätyy, on etuvaihtaja.
Jos pyörä on johonkin tiettyyn käyttötarkoitukseen, niin yhdellä eturattaalla saa kyllä riittävät välitykset.
Itsellä on esimerkiksi TT-pyörässä 54T edessä ja 11-25T takana. Cyclossa 38T edessä ja 11-32T takana. Noilla cyclon välityksilläkin pääsee tasaisella yli 50km/h ja 38/32 kiipee vaikka puuhun.

----------


## Jeppekoira

Taisi edellinen viestini kadota jonnekin bittiavaruuteen, mutta samapa tuo. Joka tapauksessa itse en ole törmännyt etuvaihtajan ongelmiin. Ajoa tulee kuitenkin joku 5000-10000 km ympäri vuoden, mutta ainakaan siis omassa käytössä en muista että olisi jäätynyt tms. Mitään haittaa en siis etuvaihtajasta nyt onnistu oman kokemuksen perusteella löytämään. Toisaalta talvella työmatkaa hinkatessa voi olla vaikka koko matkan pienellä rattaalla ja kunnon hangessa tarvita vaikka ihan pienintäkin välitystä, sitten taas kesällä maantiellä sliksit alla on ihan jees kun välityksiä löytyy riittävän tiheästi. Jos käyttö olisi vain työmatkaa hangessa tai vain maantietä, niin mikä jottei 1X voisi riittää.

Ehkä tässä on sittenkin enemmän kyse omista preferensseistä kuin kummankaan vaihtoehdon absoluuttisesta ylivertaisuudesta..

----------


## Kuhan

Oma lista toimintaongelmista erilainen kuin sf12:n. Takavaihtaja, rataspakka, vaijerillinen takajarru on ollut jäätymisjärjestys. Kuski seuraavana. Etuvaihtajan toimiminen on mahdollistanut jonkinlaisen välitysten käytön. Ja, ahh, niin trendikäs ja upea sinkulointi on jäänyt vähemmälle. 
Ps. Oltiinkin Jeppekoiran kanssa samaan aikaan näppäimistöllä.

----------


## roudastarospuuttoon

Ostohousut jalassa ja koeajolla käyty Orbea Terra M20-D 1x sekä Devinci Hatchet Carbon Rival.

Koitin kahlata ketjun läpi mutten löytänyt mainintaa oikein kummastakaan pyörästä tai ylipäätään merkistä. Onko näistä kellään kokemuksia?
Kumpikin merkki tuntuu tarjoavan elinikäisen takuun rungoilleen.

Hakusessa fillari jolla tarkoitus ajaa rentoa lenkkiä hiekkapoluilla ja miksei maantielläkin.

----------


## Teemu H

Exploron keväthuolto suoritettu, vaihdoin satulatolpan uuteen puhtaaseen  :Sarkastinen: 

Asensin vahingossa myös Brooksin satulan, kun sattui olemaan ylimääräinen hyllyssä. Joskus luin arvostelun Exploron liiallisesta kovuudesta. Olisi arvostelija myös laittanut Brooksin ja renkaisiin alle 2 baria painetta, kuten minulla tänään. Tuntuma meni aivan liian löllykäksi, mutta juurakkopolulla oli hyvä päästellä, taidan siis tykätä  :Leveä hymy: 

Meinaan muuten palauttaa alkuperäisen notkuvan tolpan paikalleen, se on nerokas vahinkokeksintö 3T:n insinööriosastolta! Alaotteelta ajaessa voi nitkauttaa satulan nokkaa sentin pari alaspäin, ja pystymmässä asennossa voi palauttaa takaisin vaateriin. Eikö tällaista pikasäätöä muka ole markkinoilla oikeasti olemassa?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Meinaan muuten palauttaa alkuperäisen notkuvan tolpan paikalleen, se on nerokas vahinkokeksintö 3T:n insinööriosastolta!



Hui saamari 





> Alaotteelta ajaessa voi nitkauttaa satulan nokkaa sentin pari alaspäin, ja pystymmässä asennossa voi palauttaa takaisin vaateriin.



Mulla meni about 1500km notkuvalla tolpalla ihan jees, koska se vika on niin looginen että siihen melkein tottuu. Ja se on aina jommassa kummassa ääriasennossa, eli sallii tavallaan ergonomisemman alaotteen. Kyllä ehjä on silti parempi.

----------


## Mohkku

> 38/32 kiipee vaikka puuhun.



Tässä se näkyy hyvin, miten eri asioita kukin arvostaa. Vaihdoin omassani vakiona olleen ykkösvaihteen 36/32 välitykseen 36/36. En minä edes tuolla puuhun pääse, mutta minulla se toimii arjessa hyvin. 38/32 olisi liian raskas.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Ostohousut jalassa ja koeajolla käyty Orbea Terra M20-D 1x sekä Devinci Hatchet Carbon Rival.
> 
> Koitin kahlata ketjun läpi mutten löytänyt mainintaa oikein kummastakaan pyörästä tai ylipäätään merkistä. Onko näistä kellään kokemuksia?
> Kumpikin merkki tuntuu tarjoavan elinikäisen takuun rungoilleen.
> 
> Hakusessa fillari jolla tarkoitus ajaa rentoa lenkkiä hiekkapoluilla ja miksei maantielläkin.



Itse olen ajellut Orbea Terra M-21 mallilla reilun vuoden aikana vajaat 8000km työmatkaa/gravelia/polkuja/maantietä. Hyvin toimii ja hauskaa on ollut. Kesäksi on 650b kiekot vähän leveämmillä kumeilla ja talveksi 700c kiekot, kun pienemmille on aika heikko nastarengastarjonta. Työmatka-ajoon rungosta löytyy myös paikat kiinteille lokasuojille.

----------


## Huoleton

> No se on tuossa ylempänä linkkaamassani artikkelissa mainittu 6 wattia 250 watin tehoilla. Mitä isommat tehot, sitä isompi ero.



Tostahan saattaa jollekkin tulla mieleen että kun kaikki on muuten samaa niin 10 piikkinen ratas hukkaa 6w tehoa suhteessa 11 piikkiseen.
Linkatun artikkelin sisällä linkki toiseen artikkeliin joka vertailee 1x ja 2x tehohäviöitä https://www.velonews.com/gear/gear-i...x-drivetrains/
Siellä 2x 53x11 voittaa 1x 48x10 tuolla 6 watilla. Siellä ei ehdoteta että ero tulisi "ketjun sakkaamisesta" vaan syitä on monia ja yksi vaikuttava tekijä on rattaiden koko. Muita on esim ketjulinja, takavaihtajan jousen kireys ja ketjun merkkikohtainen laatuero. Vertailussa ei siis ollut suoraan rattaiden koko vaan Shimano 2x vs SRAM 1x kokonaisuutena.

----------


## roudastarospuuttoon

> Itse olen ajellut Orbea Terra M-21 mallilla reilun vuoden aikana vajaat 8000km työmatkaa/gravelia/polkuja/maantietä. Hyvin toimii ja hauskaa on ollut. Kesäksi on 650b kiekot vähän leveämmillä kumeilla ja talveksi 700c kiekot, kun pienemmille on aika heikko nastarengastarjonta. Työmatka-ajoon rungosta löytyy myös paikat kiinteille lokasuojille.



Mukava kuulla! Tuo Orbea Terra M20-D 1x tuntui tosi hauskalta fillarilta ainakin pikaisen koeajon jälkeen.
Harmi, että on myyty loppuun pitkälti koko Suomesta eli postimyynniksi menisi.

Minkä pituinen kuski olet ja minkä kokoinen runko? Olen itse 186cm pitkä ja koko L ainakin vaikutti oikean kokoiselta.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> 38/32 kiipee vaikka puuhun.



Joillakin sitä on reittä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Mukava kuulla! Tuo Orbea Terra M20-D 1x tuntui tosi hauskalta fillarilta ainakin pikaisen koeajon jälkeen.
> Harmi, että on myyty loppuun pitkälti koko Suomesta eli postimyynniksi menisi.
> 
> Minkä pituinen kuski olet ja minkä kokoinen runko? Olen itse 186cm pitkä ja koko L ainakin vaikutti oikean kokoiselta.



Olen 171cm ja tuo on S-kokoinen runko.

----------


## sf12

> Tässä se näkyy hyvin, miten eri asioita kukin arvostaa. Vaihdoin omassani vakiona olleen ykkösvaihteen 36/32 välitykseen 36/36. En minä edes tuolla puuhun pääse, mutta minulla se toimii arjessa hyvin. 38/32 olisi liian raskas.



Niin kuin kirjoitin, että jos pyörä on johonkin tiettyyn tarkoitukseen. Esim työmatkat voisin hyvinkin ajella 36T eteen ja 11-36T taakse. 
Ketjun otsikko on Gravel pyörät, niin oma valinta olisi eteen 42T ja taakse 10-42T, vaikkakin sillä 10T ajaessa tulee se 6w turpaan  :Hymy:

----------


## sf12

> Joillakin sitä on reittä.



Kovan harjoittelun tulos  :Vink:

----------


## LJL

> Joillakin sitä on reittä.



Ilmeisesti.. Itsellä kevein välitys tällä hetkellä 34/30 ja se on oman läskivuoren liikuttamiseen pikkuisen tiukka kaikkein jyrkimmissä töppyröissä. Tai kyllähän se riittää mutta jollain +7h Sipoonkorven rämeiden pehmittämänä voisi napsun helpottaa. Siksipä laatikossa kököttää 11-32 pakka.

----------


## plr

Nykyiset välitykset hiekkatiepyörissä:
36-46 11-28 (10-vauhtinen)
34-50 11-32 (11-vauhtinen)

Pidemmän pään välitykset useimmiten riittävät. Suurinta välitystä tarvitaan lähinnä porukkalenkillä alamäkeen vetäessä. 11-32 -pakan ongelma on, että siitä puuttuu 15-piikkinen ratas, jota tarvitsisi maantiellä säännöllisesti suunnilleen 30-40 km/h välillä.

Suurin ongelma kuitenkin on, että varsinaisia pieniä välityksiä ei ole lainkaan. Kun noilla pyörillä haluaa myös ajaa kevyet lenkit, niin tarvitsisi paljon lyhyempiä välityksiä. Esimerkki: Kotoa lähtiessä on ajettava Wikipedian mukaan maailman korkeimman pitkittäisharjun yli, kun ajaa itään. Siinä on noin 14% jyrkin kohta ja jos tuosta pyörittelee 34-32 -välityksellä 70 kadenssilla, niin tehoja tarvitsee palttiarallaa vähän alle 400W tällä painolla. Samoin hiekkatiepyörällä tulee useinkin ajettua paikoissa, joissa on jyrkkiä kohtia. Niitä olisi kevyinä ajopäivinä kivaa ajaa mateluvauhdilla kevyesti.

Ideaaliratkaisu olisi 3x, mutta näitä ei enää taida saada maantieosasarjoihin. Deore-kymppikampisetissä olisi 40-30-22, mutta siinä ei taas ole riittävän pitkiä välityksiä. 22 edessä olisi hyvä. Haluaisin siis kaiken: pitkät välitykset, lyhyet välitykset ja pienet erot vaihteiden välillä.

----------


## hitlike

> Ylivertaisen tekee yksinkertaisuus ja toimintavarmuus. Talvella ensimmäinen mikä yleensä jäätyy, on etuvaihtaja.
> Jos pyörä on johonkin tiettyyn käyttötarkoitukseen, niin yhdellä eturattaalla saa kyllä riittävät välitykset.
> Itsellä on esimerkiksi TT-pyörässä 54T edessä ja 11-25T takana. Cyclossa 38T edessä ja 11-32T takana. Noilla cyclon välityksilläkin pääsee tasaisella yli 50km/h ja 38/32 kiipee vaikka puuhun.



Tämä. Viimeksi kun ajoin voimansiirron loppuun päivitin krossariin 2x -> 1x ja en ole katunut. Välityksiksi tuli siis 40x11-36 ja sillä menee kivasti ajelut kaupunkisuhailusta soratielenkin kautta poluille. Ajonautinto nousi, painoa lähti kivasti, pyörän ulkonäkö parani 200%, ja säätö/huoltotarve väheni. Toki itsellä on taustaa sinkuloista ja fikseistä että sikäli ylipäätään vaihteet tekee elämästä helppoa, optimaalisia kadensseja yms en ole koskaan kytännyt.

----------


## LJL

> Haluaisin siis kaiken: pitkät välitykset, lyhyet välitykset ja pienet erot vaihteiden välillä.

----------


## JackOja

> ...optimaalisia kadensseja yms en ole koskaan kytännyt.



Luultavasti ihmisissä on sekin ero, että joillain vain on kadenssinirsommat jalat? Itse sopeudun ajamaan monelaisella kadenssilla ja koen vaihtelun suorastaan virkistävänä. Tosin silloin kun fillarissa vielä oli kadenssimittari keskiarvo oli lähes aina 94 (muistaakseni, vois toki tarkistaa). Siksi nykyäänkään en seuraa asiaa koska mitä väliä (mulle)?

----------


## Aakoo

> Tämä. Viimeksi kun ajoin voimansiirron loppuun päivitin krossariin 2x -> 1x ja en ole katunut. Välityksiksi tuli siis 40x11-36 ja sillä menee kivasti ajelut kaupunkisuhailusta soratielenkin kautta poluille. Ajonautinto nousi, painoa lähti kivasti, pyörän ulkonäkö parani 200%, ja säätö/huoltotarve väheni. Toki itsellä on taustaa sinkuloista ja fikseistä että sikäli ylipäätään vaihteet tekee elämästä helppoa, optimaalisia kadensseja yms en ole koskaan kytännyt.



Montako grammaa painoa säästyi? 11-36 pakka on melkein 100g painavampi kuin 11-30 joka vastaa etuvaihtajan painoa, eli tuleeko painonsäästö pienemmän eturattaan painosta (30g)?

----------


## LJL

> Iso-Syötteen päälle nouseminen vitutti ohuesti



Se kyllä kvituttaa nousi kummalta puolelta tahansa  :Leveä hymy:  Olin alustavasti helpottunut kun siirtyi kahden kierroksen keikka vuodella. Mutta joo, välityksiä ei kannata valita kun ajaa virkeänä ympyrää parkkipaikalla, vaan ottaa pieni katkeamisen ja/tai erilaisen maaston vara.

----------


## TERU

> Jep. Gravellistit hierovat renkaista watteja ja uhraavat pistosuojauksen. Sitten niitä tuhlataan 1x ihanuuteen. Watit näyttävät komealta mittarissa, mutta kovaa ajettaessa ne ei siirry tiehen asti.



Jep. Mukava on heittää loikkari päälle tieajossa näyttipä viisari kahta- tai neljääkymppiä, eikä takana tarvi mennä ihan pikkurilloille. Voimia, ketjua ja rattaitakin säästyy.

----------


## hitlike

> Montako grammaa painoa säästyi? 11-36 pakka on melkein 100g painavampi kuin 11-30 joka vastaa etuvaihtajan painoa, eli tuleeko painonsäästö pienemmän eturattaan painosta (30g)?



Muistelisin että etuvaihtaja (Rival22) oli aikalailla saman painoinen kuin pakkojen erotus, eli käytännössä etuvaihtajan poistamisen ja pakan laajentamisen nettosäästö painossa on +-0g. Tästä eteenpäin kaikki on siis painoa alas eli etuleivistä lähti reilusti kun 50/34 road compact vaihtui tosi kevyeen DM rattaaseen, päälle myös etuvaihtajan kaapelit ja kuoret, ja jotain grammoja liipaisiton "brake only"-kahva vasemmalle. En millää muista enää tarkkoja lukuja mutta muistan että 8.x kg pyörä muuttui 7.9 kiloiseksi.

*Pelkästään* painon säästämiseksi en todellakaan lähtisi konversioon, eikä nuo listaamani hyvät puolet olleet tärkeysjärjestyksessä. Kuitenkin jos olisin tällä hetkellä ostamassa jotain muuta kuin puhdasta  maantiepyörää, kelpuuttaisin vain 1x vaihteisen. Ymmärrän toki myös 2x  hyödyt ja miksi jotkut tykkää siitä. Onneksi tarjolla on kumpiakin niin  saa valita.

----------


## Teemu H

2x on hyvä.
1x on hyvä.
0x on hyvä (1-3 vuotiaalle).
3x on p*ska kaikille.

Onko gravelpyöristä mitään asiaa kenelläkään?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kaikki on paskaa paitsi kusi tai kaikki mikä ei ole kustavissa on paskaa.

Jokainen speksaa sellaiset välit kun katsoo itse hyväksi ja tarpeelliseksi. Typerää miekkailla onko joku parempi kuin toinen. Voi olla just sulle, mutta jollain muulla on eri preferenssit.

1x epäilytti, mutta nyt kun sellainen on niin ajellaan. Ajoin viikonloppuna 120km tuolla assua ja en kyllä kaivannut lisää vaihteita missään vaiheessa, mutta väärin ajettu.

----------


## TERU

Pitää jonku puolustaa alumiinia ja 2x systeemiä etteivät he tuolla tallissa närkästyisi.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> 2x on hyvä.
> 1x on hyvä.
> 0x on hyvä (1-3 vuotiaalle).
> 3x on p*ska kaikille.
> 
> Onko gravelpyöristä mitään asiaa kenelläkään?



Kyllä tämä 1x vs 2x keskustelu sopii gravel osastolle ihan hyvin. Siitä kai tässä ainakin osittain on kyse, että miksi juuri graveleissä 1x olisi erityisen hyvä, se kun nyt tuntuu iso trendi olevan. Miksi vastaavaa ei nähdä maantiepyörissä ainakaan samassa mittakaavassa? 

Itselläni ei siis ole mitään *mielipidettä* asiasta suuntaan tai toiseen. Omat pyörät nyt vain sattuvat olemaan 2x eikä mitään etuvaihtajaan liittyviä ongelmia ole ollut. Tuskin 1x pyöräkään ajamatta jäisi, ainakaan etuvaihtajan puuttumisen takia.

----------


## misopa

Vaihdoin graveliin taas takaisin 1x11, kun en osaa päättää kumpi on (itselle) parempi. Nyt siis edessä 46t ovaali ja takana 11-40t XTR-pakka. Välitykset riittää näissä olosuhteissa kaikkeen. Ja ketjulinja pysyy yleisimmin käytössä olevilla rattailla suht suorana. Aiemmin keväällä oli siis pyörässä kiinni 46/30t ovaalit ja 11-30t pakka. Pidän kyllä jotenkin tuosta simppelimmästä otteesta mitä 1x11 tarjoaa, vaikka käytössä on Di2 ja sitä myöden 2x pelaa kuin ajatus. Pyörä kevenee n. 140g 1x11 moodissa, että mitään julmia painonsäästöjä 1x ei tuo.

----------


## Kulkuri

> Ideaaliratkaisu olisi 3x, mutta näitä ei enää taida saada maantieosasarjoihin. Deore-kymppikampisetissä olisi 40-30-22, mutta siinä ei taas ole riittävän pitkiä välityksiä. 22 edessä olisi hyvä. Haluaisin siis kaiken: pitkät välitykset, lyhyet välitykset ja pienet erot vaihteiden välillä.



3x9 on mahdollinen, Sora-vivut ja Alivio-vaihtajat ja -kammet sopivat yhteen.  Tällainen yhdistelmä on esim. Trek 520:ssa.  Siihen voisi vielä vaihtaa 44-32-22 eturattaat, niin saisi oikein pienen välityksen ja välitysalaa tulisi 655%.  Kovin pitkiä mäkiä ei täällä Espoossa ole, mutta kun ajaa Pirttimäestä Solvallaan hiekkateitä pitkin on matkalla todella jyrkkiä seinämiä ja 22-piikkinen edessä on ainakin itselle oikein tarpeellinen ja paluumatkalla asfalttitietä on isolle välityksellekin käyttöä.

----------


## puppy

2x, 46lla yleensä, ainoa missä on käytössä pienempi näiillä kanankoivilla on mökille mennessä Nuuksion mäet, niissä olen vaihtanut pienemmän (ei hajuakaan mikä on), ei muuten Etelä-Suomessa ole ollut tarvetta.....

Voisi olla parempi kyllä vaihtaa takapakkaa hieman, menee 46lla välillä vähän huonoksi kulmat ja tulisi ajettua pienemmälläkin enemmän

----------


## stenu

> Haluaisin siis kaiken: pitkät välitykset, lyhyet välitykset ja pienet erot vaihteiden välillä.



Mä haluisin grainderiin eteen 34/44 ja 11-34-pakan (tai 32/44 ja 11-32) sekä 11 tai 12 vaihdetta. 1:1-välitys olisi hyvä olla juurikin vaikkapa väsyneillä jaloilla Nuuksiossa ajellessa ja nykyinen 36/32 on niissä tilanteissa vähän taaki. Nykyisen systeemin 46/11-välitystä ei tule käytettyä niin paljoa, että sen mukana roikottaminen olisi perusteltua ja jos isompi eturatas olisi 44-piikkinen 46:n sijaan pystyisi pysymään isolla edessä pykälää nykyistä hiljaisemmissa vauhdeissa. Ikä tekee sen, että muutaman vuoden päästä vauhdit ei ole ainakaan nykyistä kovempia.  :Leveä hymy: 

Cyclocrossariin ottaisin enemmin 1x:n. Lähinnä putsaamisen helpottamisen vuoksi. Krossikisojen jälkityöt on joskus "melko" ärsyttäviä ja kun viime syksy oli poikkeuksellisen mutainen, ajoinkin kaikki kisat 1x1 (38/18).

----------


## PekkaO

Ne jotka ovat jääneet vaille elämänkokemusta ja elämyksiä mielenkiintoisesta etuvaihtajasta, hankkikaa Sramin AXS. Tänäänkin lenkillä ensin kieltäytyi nostamasta isolle eturattaalle, sitten heitti ketjun yli kammen päälle. Viisi kertaa peräkkäin. Ja sitten toimi ihan hyvin. Ja kaikki samoilla säädöillä. Mietin sateessa polkiessa, onko minulla enemmän ikävä di2:ta, Campan mekaanista vai 1xää.

----------


## LJL

> Tänäänkin lenkillä ensin kieltäytyi nostamasta isolle eturattaalle, sitten heitti ketjun yli kammen päälle. Viisi kertaa peräkkäin. Ja sitten toimi ihan hyvin. Ja kaikki samoilla säädöillä.



Kuulostaisi olevan suht revasta

----------


## Mohkku

> 3x9 on mahdollinen, Sora-vivut ja Alivio-vaihtajat ja -kammet sopivat yhteen.  Tällainen yhdistelmä on esim. Trek 520:ssa.  Siihen voisi vielä vaihtaa 44-32-22 eturattaat, niin saisi oikein pienen välityksen ja välitysalaa tulisi 655%.  Kovin pitkiä mäkiä ei täällä Espoossa ole, mutta kun ajaa Pirttimäestä Solvallaan hiekkateitä pitkin on matkalla todella jyrkkiä seinämiä ja 22-piikkinen edessä on ainakin itselle oikein tarpeellinen ja paluumatkalla asfalttitietä on isolle välityksellekin käyttöä.



Tuo alkaa ihan oikeasti kiinnostaa, kun mielessä pyörii droppitankomaasturiprojekti. Vaikka sitten Aceran 3x9 ratastuksella, 42-32-22. Ketjusuojakin tuossa paketissa vakiona herättämässä ihmetystä muun vastavirtaan soutamisen lisäksi!

----------


## ONEFORALL25

> Ne jotka ovat jääneet vaille elämänkokemusta ja elämyksiä mielenkiintoisesta etuvaihtajasta, hankkikaa Sramin AXS. Tänäänkin lenkillä ensin kieltäytyi nostamasta isolle eturattaalle, sitten heitti ketjun yli kammen päälle. Viisi kertaa peräkkäin. Ja sitten toimi ihan hyvin. Ja kaikki samoilla säädöillä. Mietin sateessa polkiessa, onko minulla enemmän ikävä di2:ta, Campan mekaanista vai 1xää.





  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TuplaO

> Ne jotka ovat jääneet vaille elämänkokemusta ja elämyksiä mielenkiintoisesta etuvaihtajasta, hankkikaa Sramin AXS. Tänäänkin lenkillä ensin kieltäytyi nostamasta isolle eturattaalle, sitten heitti ketjun yli kammen päälle. Viisi kertaa peräkkäin. Ja sitten toimi ihan hyvin. Ja kaikki samoilla säädöillä. Mietin sateessa polkiessa, onko minulla enemmän ikävä di2:ta, Campan mekaanista vai 1xää.



Tsekkaa rattaanpultit. En lupaa että ratkaisee ongelman mutta sinuna tsekkaisin. Nimim. AXS-mies jolla on kokemuksia

----------


## pturunen

Toistaiseksi on 10-42/42T 1x11 riittänyt ja saahan sitä 1x12, jos haluaa. Markkinamiesten mukaan tällä saa täydet 500% (mitä lienee tarkoittaakaan). Vähemmän vipuja ja liikkuvia osia, helpompi putsaus ja kevyempi. No brainer, jos minulta kysytään.

----------


## stenu

Vähän mä ehkä salaa odottelen, että Campagnolo saisi clutchillisen takavaihtajan aikaiseksi. Nyt kun Chorus-12 toimii jo 11-34-piikkisellä takapakalla, niin puitteet alkaisi periaatteessa olla otolliset ja kun gravel-buumi näyttää jatkuvan, niin luulis, että niillä ei olis varaa jäädä 1x-kelkasta pois kokonaan. Voisin jopa elää vähän vähemmän laajan välitysskaalan kanssa siinä tapauksessa.

----------


## Bomb

Itseä lähinnä 1x11:ssä mietityttää se, että joutuu valitsemaan kaksi kolmesta; tarpeeksi kevyt kevyin vaihde (narureisille), tarpeeksi raskas raskain vaihde (alamäessä myötätuulessa vähän lisävauhtia, eihän reidet muulloin riitä raskaimmalle vaihteelle), tarpeeksi tiheät välitysvaihtoehdot (löytyy itselle sopiva vaihde joka nopeuteen). Nykyiseen pyörään vaihdoin rataspakan tiheämpään (onkohan oikea termi), kun tuntui, että tietyissä nopeuksissa oli aina tarjolla vain liian kevyt tai liian raskas vaihde. Haluaisin kolme kolmesta, niin olenko väärässä, että noita ei voi saada 1x systeemissä jos on kovinkin ronkeli viimeisen kohdan suhteen, omaa heikot reidet, mutta haluaisi edes myötätuulessa päästä kovaa?  :Hymy: 

Edit: jaano, ehkä tuo olisi mahdollista, mutta ainakin Kona Rove ST:n eturatas 40 piikkisenä on itselleni ehkä vähän iso, jos lähden tiheämmän pakan laittamaan taakse. Pitää vähän leikkiä laskurin kanssa lisää. Periaatteessa toivoin, että olisin saanut rajattua vaihtoehtoja pois tällä, kun niitä on liikaa, muttei se sit kuitenkaan tarkemmin asiaa tarkasteltuna tainnut onnistua.

----------


## Teemu H

Joo, kyllä se harmittaa, kun myötätuulessa loppuu vauhti kesken. 

Minulla kävi eilen juuri näin, kun edessä on talven jäljiltä pienehkö 40 ja takana 11-42. Aikaisemmin oli 44 eturatas, mutta sillä olin maastossa ongelmissa talven lumisissa ylämäissä. Myös renkaan ulkomitta vaikuttaa asioihin, 650b:n pienempi kehä lyhentää välitystä entisestään 700c talvirenkaaseen verrattuna.

Minulle kelpaisi graveliin laajempikin pakka, 10-50 vaikkapa. Sellainen on läskipyörässäkin 12 vaihteisena, ja ihan hyvin toimii  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Haarukka kiinnostaa kyllä. Ja aftermaketissa mustana. Harmi kun senkin juuri vaihtoi.



Pitihän toi Ritsin haarukka mountseilla tilata. Eipä kauaa ehtinyt vanheta tuo alla oleva Ritsi  :Irvistys:  No kaipa sen saa myytyä kunhan tuo uusi saapuu.

----------


## Kuhan

Yksi mahdollisuus on lähteä JackOjan tielle ja unohtaa optimikadenssinsa. Esim. 34/14 antaa 80 kadenssilla nopeudeksi 24,48 km/h ja 150 kadenssilla 45,9 km/h.  :Hymy:  Jotenkin kyllä kolmen eturattaan systeemi junnupakalla tuntuu houkuttelevalta...

----------


## JackOja

> Yksi mahdollisuus on lähteä JackOjan tielle ja unohtaa optimikadenssinsa.



Olenko minä unohtanut optimikadenssini? Enpä tiennytkään.





> Esim. 34/14 antaa 80 kadenssilla nopeudeksi 24,48 km/h ja 150 kadenssilla 45,9 km/h.  ...



Oletpa veikeä, käytä ihmeessä sitä takavaihtajaa, eihän tuossa ole järkeä.

----------


## Bomb

Vaihdoin mph:n laskurista kmh:ksi ja huomasin, että olin päätynyt "hieman" yläkanttiin nopeuksiin konvertoidessa mph -> kmh. Jaa'a. Houkuttaisi päästä etuvaihtajasta ihan vain selkeyden ja yksinkertaisuuden vuoksi eroon, mutta mietityttää miten vanha jäärä taipuu. Puuhasteltuani laskurin kanssa lisää olen sillä kannalla, että kahteen kolmesta on tyytyminen 1x kanssa.

Nyt pitää vaan päättää, että onko houkutus kovempi kuin epäilys ja toisaalta henkisesti varautua keventämään lompakkoa aiottua enemmän, jos joutuu pyörää vaihtamaan "heti saman tien", jos en sitten taivukaan tuohon.

----------


## Kuhan

> Luultavasti ihmisissä on sekin ero, että joillain vain on kadenssinirsommat jalat? Itse sopeudun ajamaan monelaisella kadenssilla ja koen vaihtelun suorastaan virkistävänä. Tosin silloin kun fillarissa vielä oli kadenssimittari keskiarvo oli lähes aina 94 (muistaakseni, vois toki tarkistaa). Siksi nykyäänkään en seuraa asiaa koska mitä väliä (mulle)?



Tätä lausumaa muistelin.

----------


## Kuhan

Huumori on välillä vaikea laji.

----------


## Divi

> Haluaisin kolme kolmesta, niin olenko väärässä, että noita ei voi saada 1x systeemissä--.



Et toki vaan ihan oikeassa. Sehän tuossa juuri on pointti että vaihteita on valittavana esim 10-pakalla se 10 kappaletta, entisen 20 tai jopa 30 sijasta. Ihan itse voi valita ne 10 kappaletta välityksiä omaan makuun, mutta jos haluaa 20 tai 30 eri vaihtoehtoa niin 1x ei ole silloin vaihtoehto.

Se, montako välitystä tarvitaan, riippuu aivan täysin mielihaluista ja ajomaastosta. Kovimmat tietysti pärjää yhdellä välityksellä. Painot, kulutuskestävyydet, huollon helppoudet ja muut vastaavat ominaisuudet on täysin sivuseikkoja. Välitykset ja niiden tarve on vaihteiston valinnassa se mistä lähdetään liikkeelle jos pyörällä halutaan myös ajaa eikä vaan ihastella tallissa ja foorumilla.

----------


## pturunen

> Nyt pitää vaan päättää, että onko houkutus kovempi kuin epäilys ja toisaalta henkisesti varautua keventämään lompakkoa aiottua enemmän, jos joutuu pyörää vaihtamaan "heti saman tien", jos en sitten taivukaan tuohon.



Osa valmistajista tarjoaa 1x kokoonpanon 2x optiolla. Ei tarvitse pyörää vaihtaa, hommaa vaan etuvaihtajan vipuineen.

----------


## stenu

Nostetaas tää takas etusivulle.

Testasin eilen pikaisesti eTapia. Vakuutti.

Mutta ei kuulemma toimi ihan ideaalisti ilman Sramin omaa flat top -ketjua. Nyt siis oli joku muu ketju Absolute Blackin eturattaan takia, joka taas ei kuulemma toimi flat top -ketjun kanssa. Tyrmääköhän toi nyt sitten Srampagnolo-idean? Toinen asia, mitä vähän jäin miettimään on se, että sähkökahvoissa ne vaihdevipujen melat voisi ehkä olla vähän pienemmät, kun vaihtamiseen ei tarvitse voimaa ollenkaan. Nyt ne vivut on niin isot ja herkkätoimiset, että niihin ehkä epätasaisella ajaessa osuu sormi epähuomiossa ja tulee vahinkovaihtoja sen takia.

Forcen nestelevarit ei sen sijaan aiheuttaneet wau-efektiä. Jarrutehoa ei ollut havaittavasti enempää kuin MiniMotoissa, ei ehkä vähempääkään, eikä tuntumassakaan musta ollut mitään ihmeellistä eroa. Varsinkin etujarrun suhteen ero oli varsin minimaalinen ja tehon suhteen saattaisi kääntyä jopa MiniMoton voitoksi. Takajarrun suhteen kääntynee toisin päin, koska ohutputkisessa rungossa cantitappeihin kiinnittyvä takajarru vähän kärsii siitä, että seatstayt flexaa jarruttaessa.

----------


## Tau

Kokeilin myöskin Sramin flat top -ketjua Absolute Blackin eturattaan kanssa 1x-kokoonpanossa. Ketju on tosiaan hieman liian kapea asettuakseen kunnolla rattaalle, ja rullatkin on ilmeisesti isommat. Nyt toistaiseksi käytössä on Wolf Toothin eturatas, johon sopii myös flat top -ketju. Yksi kuutioimani vaihtoehto oli käyttää Eagle AXS takavaihtajaa, joka toimii eTap AXS kahvojen kanssa, ja tavallinen 12-spd -ketju ja rattaat käy. Toisaalta Eagle-vaihtaja on turhan kallis, kun tarvetta ei ollut laajemmille välityksille.

----------


## JohannesP

Jos Stenu oot vain harkitsemassa vain osasarjan vaihtoa niin kannattaa yrittää hankkia tuollainen Force AXS pyörä pariksi päivää testiin ja ottaa kunnolla tuntumaa. Ehkä pidän liian paljon mekaanisen vaihdetuntumasta, mutta ainakin omat innostuneet fiilikset lähti nopeasti haihtumaan viikon aikana, eikä tuo nyt niin paljoa tuo lisää kuin paremman pään mekaaninen. Lisäksi kallis ja painava. Tosin jos pyörä on kovinkin integroiduilla sisäisillä vienneillä niin tilanne olisi eri. 

Vieläkö noissa AXS etuvaihtajissa on muuten toimintaongelmia? Omassa vuokrapyörässä toimi hyvin, mutta vanhemman Redin etapin hylkäsin sen jälkeen, kun näin livenä aivan kieroon väännetyn eturattaan.

----------


## JackOja

> ...
> Mutta ei kuulemma toimi ihan ideaalisti ilman Sramin omaa flat top -ketjua...



Mikä komponentti sen ketjun vaatii? Takavaihtaja?

----------


## LJL

> ...aivan kieroon väännetyn eturattaan.



Kyselykerhosta huomenta, onko etuvaihtajassa niin paljon voimaa että vääntää rattaan kieroon vai mistä tämä voi johtua? Shimanon etuvaihtaja on säpäkkä mutta tuskin jaksaisi ainakaan Shimanon omia eturieskoja väännellä mihinkään.

----------


## stenu

^^ osaatko eritellä tarkemmin, mikä ominaisuus tai mitkä ominaisuudet fiilisten haihtumisen aiheutti? Mulla mahdollisen päivittämisen syy olisi lähinnä vaijereista eroon pääseminen ilman johtojen lisääntymistä.

^ en osaa sanoa tarkemmin, mutta ei kuulemma vaihda ihan niin nätisti kuin pitäisi. Jos johtuu pakasta, niin sitten ongelmaa ei ehkä olisi, koska Srampagnolo-setupissa olisi Chorus-pakka. Mutta on sen verran arvokas kokeilu, että en haluaisi olla ensimmäinen koekaniini, jos ei sitten toimikaan kunnolla. Netistä en ole löytänyt varmaa faktaa siitä, että toimii ja vaikka mekaanisille jarruille tarkoitettua 1x eTap Forcea saakin ihan ok hintaan jo, ei sen luukuttaminen eteenpäin ole varmaankaan ihan helppoa, jos ei sitten toimikaan.

(LJL ehti väliin, ylänuolia liian vähän  :Hymy: )

----------


## stenu

> Kyselykerhosta huomenta, onko etuvaihtajassa niin paljon voimaa että vääntää rattaan kieroon vai mistä tämä voi johtua? Shimanon etuvaihtaja on säpäkkä mutta tuskin jaksaisi ainakaan Shimanon omia eturieskoja väännellä mihinkään.



Tohon tapaukseen en tiedä vastausta, mutta chainsuckin seurauksena eturattaan saattaa huonolla tsägällä saada kieroksi ja mulla on sellainen näppituntuma, että mitä enemmän vaihteita ja kapeampi ketju, sitä herkemmin chainsuckeja syntyy siinä vaiheessa, kun eturattaissa alkaa olla kuraa ja muuta moskaa.

Mulla Chainsuckeja alkoi ajoittain esiintyä, kun vaihdoin 10-Campasta 11-pykäläiseen. Veikkaisin, että osaasyynä on ainakin se, että kun ketjut kapenee, ne myös kevenee ja silloin ketjun paino ei auta irroittamaan sitä eturattaan alapuolelta vaihtaessa ja ketju jää jumittamaan rattaan piikkeihin helpommin. Teoriaa tukee kokemus siitä, että kun Campan 11-vaihteisia ketjuja saa sekä umpinaisina että sellaisina, missä on linkkien sivulevyissä aukko, niin umpinaisilla ja painavammilla chainsuckeja tulee vähemmän. Campan 10-ketju oli melkein yhtä leveä kuin Shimpan 9-ketjut ja 10-vaihteisella Campalla ei mulle tainnut tulla chainsuckia ikinä edes pahimmissa mutakrosseissa.

12-vaihteiset ketjut on vielä kevyempiä, joten jos mun teoria pitää paikkansa, luulisi chainsuckien olevan vielä isompi ongelma 2X12-systeemeissä.

----------


## JohannesP

Kieltämättä se Forcenkin etapin vaihteidenvaihto toimi tuon viikon testauksen ajan kuin junan vessa eikä aiheuttanut harmia. En osaa tarkemmin sanoa mikä tuossa alkoi mekaaniselle uskolliselle tökkimään, mutta ainakin vaihtotuntuman tunnottomuus oli yksi iso tekijä. Pienenä miinuksena viive vaihtamisessa. Ajamisesta tuli ehkä liian suorittamista, kun vaihteiden vaihdon suoritti moottori eikä varsinaisesti itse. Mekaanisilla vaihtaessa tulee luonnostaan enemmän esiin sormen liikkeen ja kadenssin yhteensovittamista, jotta vaihtaminen sujuu mahdollisimman kevyesti ja nätisti. 

Tilannetta voisi verrata myös manuaali ja automaattivaihteisiin autoihin. Pidän manuaalivaihteisista autoista jos voi keskittyä täysin vain itse ajamiseen, koska tällöin ajamisessa on mukana myös muutakin pientä tekemistä kuin ratin kääntämistä.

Jarrutuntumassa soin ongelma itselleni oli runsas välimatka jarrupalan ja levyn välillä tai joku muu ongelma. Kahvaa sai puristaa puoleen väliin ennen kuin alkoi mitään tapahtumaan. En tutkinut tarkemmin mikä tuohon vaikutti, mutta vuokrafirman mukaan tuohon ei voinut vaikuttaa niin annoin asian olla. Omassa Shimanon ultegrassa tämä tuntuma oli huomattavasti parempi. 





> Kyselykerhosta huomenta, onko etuvaihtajassa niin  paljon voimaa että vääntää rattaan kieroon vai mistä tämä voi johtua?  Shimanon etuvaihtaja on säpäkkä mutta tuskin jaksaisi ainakaan Shimanon  omia eturieskoja väännellä mihinkään.



Joku chainsuck tämän oli kai aiheuttanut. En olisi itsekkään uskonut etuvaihtan moottorista löytyvän niin paljon vääntöä, mutta eturatas (taisi olla orkkis Sram) oli joku 2-3 cm ulkoneva siitä kohtaa mihin vaihtaja oli puristanut väkisin. Vääntynyt samalla tavalla, kuin pyöreetä kiekkoa alkaa tietystä kohtaa ulkokehää vääntämään kasaan. Luulisi rungon keskiönseudunkin olevan kovilla tuossa kohtaa.

----------


## stenu

Ymmärrän ehkä pointin. Mä taas ajelen mieluiten yksivaihteisilla juuri siksi, että niiden kanssa ei tarvitse vaihteita tai vaihtamista miettiä lainkaan ja voi vaan keskittyä ajamiseen  :Hymy:  Autoillessa sensijaan myös tykkään manuaalilla ajamisesta enemmän.

Siksi sähkävaihteet hieman houkuttelee.

Vähän ärsyttävää protektionismia ja uusien komponenttien pakkomyyntiä on kyllä se, että sähkövaihdesysteemejä ei ole tehty niin, että ne voisi ohjelmoida toimimaan millä tahansa ratasmäärällä ja minkä tahansa levyisellä pakalla, kun ei sellaisen palikan ohjemointi olisi juuri mitään vaatinut.

----------


## JohannesP

Varsinaiseen itse ajamiseen keskittymiseen sähkövaihteet on ihan kiva vaihtoehto. Tuskin kauhean kallis kokeilu on varsinaisten vaihdeosien puolesta jos tuleekin toisiin aatoksiin. 

Tosin edelleen hieman kiinnostaa sähkövaihteet niiden helppouden ja vaijerittomuuden takia. En nauti säätämisestä, joten asennuksen jälkeinen unohtaminen houkuttelee, ainakin ensimmäiseen mysteeriseen ohjelmointi tai sähkövikaan.

----------


## paaton

Raha on ainoa syy olla ilman sähköjä. 
Etuvaihtaja toimii paremmin sähköillä.  

Chainsuck on kyllä yhtä helvettiä. Tuossa kohtaa jos runttaa, niin hajoaa tasan kaikki voimansiirrosta, tai no ehkä kahva jää ehjäksi.

----------


## Rawjunk

Ajattelin ostaa kuitukiekot graveliin, niin onkohan nuo tosi leveät kehät, tyyliin 32 mm (25 mm sisältä), fiksu valinta vai kannattaako pysytellä perinteisemmissä 27-28 mm (21-22 mm) leveissä? Tällä hetkellä pyörässä on alla 37c WTB Riddlerit, rungossa on varaa 42mm asti?

----------


## misopa

^ En tiedä muista, mutta ite olen tykännyt noista leveämmistä kehistä. Täällä siis juurikin tuo 32mm ulk. 25mm sis. En ehkä gravelikäytössä laittaisi 38mm kapeampaa kumia noille. Joku +40mm kumi alkaa olla jo hyvä.

Ja kehän profiilikin kannattaa kenties pitää suht hillittynä. Omissa kehissä 38mm profiili ja 42mm kumin korkeus tekee yhteensä jo 80mm, mikä alkaa kovassa sivutuulessa jo hiukan tuntumaan. Vastaa 55-60mm kehäprofiilia ja 23-25mm maantiekumin yhdistelmää kokonaiskorkeudelta.

----------


## Rawjunk

> ^ En tiedä muista, mutta ite olen tykännyt noista leveämmistä kehistä. Täällä siis juurikin tuo 32mm ulk. 25mm sis. En ehkä gravelikäytössä laittaisi 38mm kapeampaa kumia noille. Joku +40mm kumi alkaa olla jo hyvä.
> 
> Ja kehän profiilikin kannattaa kenties pitää suht hillittynä. Omissa kehissä 38mm profiili ja 42mm kumin korkeus tekee yhteensä jo 80mm, mikä alkaa kovassa sivutuulessa jo hiukan tuntumaan. Vastaa 55-60mm kehäprofiilia ja 23-25mm maantiekumin yhdistelmää kokonaiskorkeudelta.




Mitkä kehät/kiekot sulla on? Weightweeniesin foorumilla porukka on laittanut +28mm maantiekumejakin noille 32mm kehille ilmeisen hyvällä menestyksellä.

Tuo 22mm sisäleveydellä voisi olla ihan hyvä välimalli itselle, jos tuosta ulkokehän "kapeudesta" (27mm) ei ole merkittävää haittaa esim. tuolla 37mm renkaalla.

Hyvä pointti muuten tuo kehän ja gravelnakin yhteiskorkeus. En tosin tiedä pystynkö silti alle 45mm kehiä ostamaan  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Visqu

Täältä löytyy oletettavasti samanlaiset kiekot kuin käyttäjällä misopa (LightBicycle WR38), mulla rengastuksena juurikin Riddler 37c ja toimii hyvin.

Yhdistelmä on mielestäni rauhallinen ja vakaa ajaa tuulesta riippumatta.
Paljon enemmän mä lentelen maantiepyörällä 47mm ja 56mm syvillä kiekoilla kuin nyt mainitulla yhdistelmällä.

----------


## misopa

Joo, nuo WR38:t on mullakin. Ei noihin nyt paljon vielä tuuli ota. Jotku rajut sivutuulenpuuskat heittelee, mutta se johtuu varmasti paljon muustakin kuin kiekoista.

On varmasti kumikohtaista, miten tuo kehän sisäleveys vaikuttaa kumin ominaisuuksiin. Esim. GK 38/40 sliksin profiili muuttui jo mielestäni liikaa U:n malliseksi, joka teki ajokäytöksestä aavistuksen kantikasta kovilla paineilla ja assulla. Maantiekumit voi olla eri asia tai sitten ei. Sielläkin kehät ovat kovasti levenemään päin. Esimerkkinä Enven ja Zippin uudet kiekot. Aeron kannaltahan tuo leveä kehä on hyvä, vaikka maksimaalista hyötyä ei noilla leveillä kumeilla saakaan, mutta ihan kaikkea ei menetetäkään.

----------


## Shamus

Vaihtui renkaat 43mm Gravelking SK -> 35mm Gravelking SS
Eron kyllä huomaa, kevyempi, rullaavampi, mutta kovempi. Kuvio tuntuu mukavalta näihin teihin ja keleihin, mutta ehkä 38mm olisi mukavampi itselle.

----------


## stenu

Yllättävää, ehdinkö ekana..? Tän jälkeen aikalailla kaikki muut onkin setämiespyöriä.

----------


## kukavaa

Hölmön näköinen tuo satulaputken lovi, kun rengas jää noin kauas siitä. Vai onkohan 28 rengastusta varten?

----------


## LJL

Parran perusteella siinä puolalainen setämies hui-kürvailee.

En tiedä mutta pelastus-stemmi on sen verran yrjis ettei kyllä pystyisi

----------


## plr

Tuo sama(?) partatyyppi esiintyy aika monen pyörän promokuvissa. Mikäs tässä oikein on homman juju? Gravel-hommissa pitää olla harrikkaparta?

----------


## LJL

> Tuo sama(?) partatyyppi esiintyy aika monen pyörän promokuvissa. Mikäs tässä oikein on homman juju? Gravel-hommissa pitää olla harrikkaparta?



Sääristä ajellut karvat liimataan superepoksiliimalla leukaan ja laskelmat osoittavat, että watteja säästyy, koska hiekkaa ei mene niin paljon suuhun

----------


## Divi

Alkaa Trekin päältä ajoasento ehkä pikkuhiljaa löytymään... Vähintään mielenkiintoisen näköinen tuo pyörä alkaa kyllä olemaan, eikä ihan hyvässä mielessä.  :No huh!: 
Jalat kun on melko pitkät niin 58 runko ja jakkara taivaaseen. Sitten kun ei ylety jarruihin ja käsivarret kipeytyi, niska kipeytyi jne, niin ohjaamoa on hivutettu pikkuhiljaa lähemmäs ja ylemmäs. Kaikki spacerit steammin alla, 60mm stemmi ylöspäin, tankoakin käänsin viimeisenä vielä hieman takaviistoon joka nyt vei viimeisenkin vähän ulkonäön mitä noilla kahvoilla voi saavuttaa.

Kovasti menee kyllä customi hommiksi sitten kun joskus tuosta alkaa runkoa päivittämään. Saisi BB droppia olla vielä vähän enemmän ja pidempi emäputki, vähän lyhyempi reach isommalla stackilla, mahdollisesti aavistuksen jyrkempi seat tuben kulma tai ainakin inline satulatolppa.

----------


## LJL

^ Huh huh. Olettaen että runko olisi sopiva ja satula oikealla paikallaan, en pystyisi kyllä ajamaan tuolla satulan ja kahvojen kulmalla edes viittä kilometriä. Tuossa ajoasennossa on koko ajan jännityksessä niska, kädet, selkä ja lantio. Satula valuttaa eteen, kahvat kaataa taakse, plussakulmastemmillä ja spacereilla painopiste on niin ylhäällä että ihmettelen jos meno ei tunnu huteralta erityisesti vähänkin mutkikkaammilla hiekkateillä. Mutta kukin omalla tavallaan ja siinä sen sitten huomaa kun ajaa koko päivän, että tuntuuko hyvältä vai pahalta ja tuleeko mistään verta.

----------


## palikka

^^Vähän hassulta näyttää joo. Mitkä sulla on mitat? Satulasta paha sanoa mitään valuttaako vai ei, koska sen runko voi joustaa tuosta keskeltä.
Jos sen satulan paikka on hyvä, niin sitten suoraa tolppaa tilalle.

Pari juttua, mitä olen itse huomannut: 1) Vaikka ajoasento tuntuu välillä pitkältä eikä alhaalla huvita kahvoilla olla, niin hyvä alaselän ja takareisien venyttely ennen lenkkiä tekee ihmeitä. 2) Reppu selässä pilaa itsellä ajoasennon. Johtuu ehkä... repusta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

> Tuo sama(?) partatyyppi esiintyy aika monen pyörän promokuvissa. Mikäs tässä oikein on homman juju? Gravel-hommissa pitää olla harrikkaparta?



Pienempi paha se parta on kuin ajellut sääret...

Edit:

----------


## paaton

> Alkaa Trekin päältä ajoasento ehkä pikkuhiljaa löytymään...



Tuommoinenhan siitä fillarista tulee, kun yrittää rakentaa roadista maasturia.
Ehkä olisi kannattanut valita niitä maasturimallisia gravelleita jo lähtökohdaksi.

----------


## LJL

> Pienempi paha se parta on kuin ajellut sääret...



Tajusin just, että tuolla jätkällä _on_ ajellut säärikarvat. Varmaan ajellut muna- ja kaikki muutkin karvansa, mutta silti puolimetrinen parta (?) Teoria päättyy.

----------


## stenu

Joo toi taitaa olla kyllä sen verran räädi, että tällainen karvajalkainen setämieskin kehtais sillä ajella ihan kaikkine karvoineen  :Vink: 

https://theradavist.com/2020/05/rebounding-with-the-2020-cannondale-topstone-and-its-all-carbon-lefty-oliver-folk

----------


## Bomb

Käväsinpä ajamassa muutamaa fillaria ja täytyy sanoa, että ainakaan lyhyellä kokeilulla 2x vs 1x ei tuntunut olevan merkityksellinen asia sopivan välityksen löytymisen kannalta. Tietty pidemmällä ajolla asia saattaisi olla toinen, mutta... pidin henkilökohtaisesti Shimanon systeemistä ja vaihtamistuntumasta paljon enemmän ja neste- vs mekaanisissa levyissä oli yllättävän iso tuntuma-ero ja tykkäsin myös nestejarrujen isommista hupuista, vaikka ulkonäkö-puolella en niinkään. Ajamani pyörät olivat Kona Rove ST, Kona Sutra LTD ja Trek Checkpoint ALR 5. Noista 2 ekaa tuntui ajoasennolta omaan makuun selvästi paremmalta, mutta ne vaihteet, tai siis pikemminkin kahvat ja Rove ST:n osalta jarrut päälle. Ja henkilökohtaisesti vierastan terästä. Noooh, Kona Rovestahan löytyy NRB DL malli, jossa alumiinirunko ja kuituhaarukka edessä, Shimanon vaihteet ja nestejarrut, mutten löydä tuollaista kokeiltavaksi omaa kokoani mistään.

Joten katselin Rove ST:n ja NRB DL geometrioiden yhteneväisyyttä ja eroja. Muuten kaikki samoja, paitsi NRB:ssä on pidempi emäputki, lyhyempi haarukka ja matalampi standover height. Jos tulkitsin taulukoita oikein, niin stack, reach jne jne on kaikki samat, eli ajoasento olisi... sama? Vaikuttaako nuo muut erot ajotuntumaan? Muut kuin rungon ja haarukan eri materiaali siis.

----------


## petewow

> Käväsinpä ajamassa muutamaa fillaria ja täytyy sanoa, että ainakaan lyhyellä kokeilulla 2x vs 1x ei tuntunut olevan merkityksellinen asia sopivan välityksen löytymisen kannalta. Tietty pidemmällä ajolla asia saattaisi olla toinen, mutta... pidin henkilökohtaisesti Shimanon systeemistä ja vaihtamistuntumasta paljon enemmän ja neste- vs mekaanisissa levyissä oli yllättävän iso tuntuma-ero ja tykkäsin myös nestejarrujen isommista hupuista, vaikka ulkonäkö-puolella en niinkään. Ajamani pyörät olivat Kona Rove ST, Kona Sutra LTD ja Trek Checkpoint ALR 5. Noista 2 ekaa tuntui ajoasennolta omaan makuun selvästi paremmalta, mutta ne vaihteet, tai siis pikemminkin kahvat ja Rove ST:n osalta jarrut päälle. Ja henkilökohtaisesti vierastan terästä. Noooh, Kona Rovestahan löytyy NRB DL malli, jossa alumiinirunko ja kuituhaarukka edessä, Shimanon vaihteet ja nestejarrut, mutten löydä tuollaista kokeiltavaksi omaa kokoani mistään.
> 
> Joten katselin Rove ST:n ja NRB DL geometrioiden yhteneväisyyttä ja eroja. Muuten kaikki samoja, paitsi NRB:ssä on pidempi emäputki, lyhyempi haarukka ja matalampi standover height. Jos tulkitsin taulukoita oikein, niin stack, reach jne jne on kaikki samat, eli ajoasento olisi... sama? Vaikuttaako nuo muut erot ajotuntumaan? Muut kuin rungon ja haarukan eri materiaali siis.



Ihan mielenkiinnosta, mikä tuossa Trekissä tökki eniten? Kävin itsekin koeajamassa sen muutama viikko sitten ja ei oikein herättänyt minkäänlaisia tuntemuksia. Tuntuu kuin olisi laivaa ajanut. Ohjaustuntumaa saisi varmaan muutettua renkaita ja taka-akselin paikkaa muuttamalla, mutta eipä ollut nyt siihen mahdollisuutta  :Vink: 

Ei toki ollut mikään paras testipätkäkään, kun 200m asfalttipätkää suhailin eestaas..

----------


## Adrift

> Joo toi taitaa olla kyllä sen verran räädi, että tällainen karvajalkainen setämieskin kehtais sillä ajella ihan kaikkine karvoineen 
> 
> https://theradavist.com/2020/05/rebounding-with-the-2020-cannondale-topstone-and-its-all-carbon-lefty-oliver-folk



Jotenkin kyllä vaan näyttääkin niin väärältä tuo pyörä, että vaikea kuvitella tuollaisella ajavansa  :Leveä hymy:  Ehkä en oo riittävän syvällä tässä gravelissa, että käyräsarvinen maastopyörä tuntuis jotenkin parhaalta vaihtoehdolta.

----------


## pturunen

Coloradolaisen "latovalmistaja" Reeb'n anti Graveliin. Tuo käänteinen olut pyörämerkkinä herättää jotain lapsellista omistamishalua, eikä tekelekään ihan rumimmasta päästä ole...

----------


## Bomb

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta, mikä tuossa Trekissä tökki eniten? Kävin itsekin koeajamassa sen muutama viikko sitten ja ei oikein herättänyt minkäänlaisia tuntemuksia. Tuntuu kuin olisi laivaa ajanut. Ohjaustuntumaa saisi varmaan muutettua renkaita ja taka-akselin paikkaa muuttamalla, mutta eipä ollut nyt siihen mahdollisuutta 
> 
> Ei toki ollut mikään paras testipätkäkään, kun 200m asfalttipätkää suhailin eestaas..



Jaa'a, en tarkemmin silloin miettinyt, mutta joku siinä ei itsellä natsannut yhtään niin hyvin kuin noissa kahdessa Konassa. Siinä asennossa oli jotain, mistä en oikein saa kiinni ja ajokokemus kokonaisuutena oli vähän... epäketterä tms. Liian junamainen. Vaikea kuvailla, mutta jotain ketteryyden tjsp tapaista olisin kaivannut siihen roiman annoksen lisää. Vaikea keksiä termiä, kun ei ihan saa kiinni siitä, millainen ominaisuus sen vahvasti epäkotoisan fiiliksen sai aikaan.

----------


## tchegge_

Toi cannari olisi huisi jos olisi tehty käyttäen pohjana vanhaa Super V:tä



Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## stenu

Käytiin rouvan kanssa tänään ottamassa vähän tuntumaa täältä pääkaupunnin länsilaidalta katsottuna Itä-Suomen eli Sipoon graveleihin. Knutersintie on just nyt aika hyvillä nimismiehenkiharoilla, joten jos joku haluaa testailla renkaittensa/runkonsa/jousituksensa/jne tärinänvaimennusominaisuuksia, niin siellä on hyvät apajat.

----------


## Arosusi

Äkkiä sitten mennyt huonoon kuntoon kun pari viikkoa sitten oli vielä kolme puhdasta uraa. Hyvä pätkä myötätuulessa etelästä pohjoiseen. Ensin kolme kamelinkyttyrää ja sitten vauhdilla kohti Hindsbytä.

----------


## E.T.

> Ne jotka ovat jääneet vaille elämänkokemusta ja elämyksiä mielenkiintoisesta etuvaihtajasta, hankkikaa Sramin AXS. Tänäänkin lenkillä ensin kieltäytyi nostamasta isolle eturattaalle, sitten heitti ketjun yli kammen päälle. Viisi kertaa peräkkäin. Ja sitten toimi ihan hyvin. Ja kaikki samoilla säädöillä. Mietin sateessa polkiessa, onko minulla enemmän ikävä di2:ta, Campan mekaanista vai 1xää.



Itsellä teki uutena samaa. Syynä pyörän kasaajan tekemät väärät säädöt. Vaihtaja ei ollut oikeassa linjassa ja rako eturattaaseen oli aivan liian suuri, melkein sentin. Näin sen pitää olla, sanottiin. Joopa joo. Katsoin juutuutista ohjeet miten tuo pitää säätää ja säädin itse ja sen jälkeen on pelittänyt täydellisesti.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Vaihteet: 2x12
Eturattaat: SRAM Force AXS 48/35T
Kasetti: SRAM Force 10-33T 12speed
Ketju: SRAM Force 12 speed
Etuvaihtaja: SRAM Force eTap AXS
Takavaihtaja: SRAM Force eTap AXS
Vivut: SRAM Force eTap AXS HRD
Jarrut: SRAM Force AXS, Centerline (140/160)
Tanko: 3T SuperErgo Team Stealth
Kannatin: 3T Apto Team Stealth
Satulatolppa: 3T Zero Team Stealth
Satula: Fizik Antares
Kiekot: DT Swiss GR 1600 27,5"
Renkaat: Schwalbe Thunder Burt 

Niin se vaan menee.. Kävin torstaina kivijalassa Orbea Terra M21 ketjun vaihdossa ja pienen natinan paikantamisessa. Natinaa ei löytynyt, joten se todennäköisesti tuli polkimista/klosseista, minkä seuduilta se ajon aikana kuuluikin. 

Tuli aika kallis ketjun vaihto, kun Orbea on nyt jo myyty uudelle omistajalle ja tuollaisella speksillä on uusi pyörä tulossa ensi viikolla. Runko ja haarukka jätetty pois tuosta tarkoituksella. Laitetaan sitten kuvaa vaikka kun pyörä on virallisesti minun omistuksessa.

----------


## Visqu

^tankovalinta on hyvä  :Hymy: 
Laitoin omaan Assperoon 44cm leveän ja rokkaa hienosti.

----------


## paaton

> Niin se vaan menee.. Kävin torstaina kivijalassa Orbea Terra M21 ketjun vaihdossa ja pienen natinan paikantamisessa. Natinaa ei löytynyt, joten se todennäköisesti tuli polkimista/klosseista, minkä seuduilta se ajon aikana kuuluikin. 
> 
> Tuli aika kallis ketjun vaihto, kun Orbea on nyt jo myyty uudelle omistajalle ja tuollaisella speksillä on uusi pyörä tulossa ensi viikolla. Runko ja haarukka jätetty pois tuosta tarkoituksella. Laitetaan sitten kuvaa vaikka kun pyörä on virallisesti minun omistuksessa.



Openilla sipoonkorpeen rypemään. Tuohon varmaan menee ne ISPitkin talvella. Just hyvä rospuutto ajan työmatkafillari  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Saadaanko Exploro-kerhoon vahvistusta?

----------


## paaton

> Saadaanko Exploro-kerhoon vahvistusta?



Olinkin juuri kirjottamassa, että kun LJL hokaa tuohon openiin menevän ihka oikeat maasturin renkaat...

#kassakonekiliseetonitoni

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Ei mahdu ISP:t joten talvet mennään vielä BMC:n crossarilla ja taittuvakylkisillä gravdaleilla ja kun ne on loppu, niin sitten alle vaihdetaan kellarista qriswoldit.

----------


## Adrift

Olis ollut kannattavaa vaihtaa ketju vaan ite  :Cool:

----------


## LJL

> #kassakonekiliseetonitoni



Aijaijai. Koomista, ellei jopa kosmista, on joka tapauksessa se, että sanottu vaihtoehto tulee kuitenkin halvemmaksi kuin rakentaa pyörä itse alelaarirunkoon.

----------


## stenu

> Saadaanko Exploro-kerhoon vahvistusta?



Eikun Kermit-kerhoon  :Hymy: 

Kyllä tolla Nuuksiossa rypisi. Ihmetyttää kyllä vähän, että miksiköhän alkuperäinen omistaja on pistänyt kiertoon.

----------


## LJL

^ Wau! Kun Exploron satulatolppa antautuu viidennen kerran niin voisin kokeilla seuraavaksi OpenOfficea  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Eikun Kermit-kerhoon 
> 
> Kyllä tolla Nuuksiossa rypisi. Ihmetyttää kyllä vähän, että miksiköhän alkuperäinen omistaja on pistänyt kiertoon.



Vaihtoi puolet kalliimpaan Upperiin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Adrift

^Juuh, melkoista erotiikkaa!





> Vaihtoi puolet kalliimpaan Upperiin



Kovemman luokan harrastaja, tai ei pulaa pikkurahasta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

Oliko tuossa 27,2mm tolppa? Mulla on tuossa ylimääräisenä yksi Mcfk:n tolppa ja mietin myyntiä, mutta oikeastaan voisinkin sen pitää pahan päivän varalle  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## huotah

^Hieno fillari. Kertoilepa sitten täällä fiiliksiä. Miten paljon jää tilaa Thunder Burtin ja etuvaihtajan välille?

----------


## Adrift

> Kun Exploron satulatolppa antautuu viidennen kerran niin voisin kokeilla seuraavaksi OpenOfficea



Saikos ne jotenkin kehitettyä tuota paremmaksi vai onko uusissa edelleen samaa antautumisongelmaa? Ei sillä, että tässä nyt olis ihan äkkiä mitään pyörää ostamassa, mutta sanonpahan vaan, että tuo sini-harmaa Exploro Pro on aikalailla silmäämiellyttävän näköinen. Ainakin kuvissa. Liikkeeseen ei varmaan kannata lähteä katselemaankaan, ettei käy kuten Sotanorsu666:lle.

----------


## palikka

^^^^^Kuvassa 650b kiekot / renkaat?

----------


## pturunen

Uskon tähän ketjuun ja siksi kysynkin täällä, että moniko on hankkinut 650b-kiekkosettiä mankeliin ja jos olette niin onko näkemystä lisäarvosta talvikäytössä tai muusta rapeammasta ajosta?

----------


## LJL

> Saikos ne jotenkin kehitettyä tuota paremmaksi vai onko uusissa edelleen samaa antautumisongelmaa?



Mä sain uudenmallisen tolpan antautuneen tilalle, eikä se ole vielä antautunut. Muuta en osaa sanoa. Italiaanojen kanssa on opittava elämään hetkessä.

----------


## Dieselman

Tuo Garminin takatutka on osoittautunut jokaisen euron arvoiseksi. Uskaltaa soratiellä ajaa keskemmällä, paremmalla ajouralla, ilman pelkoa että auto yllättää takaa. Ainut huonopuoli on se, että kun satulatolppaa on näkyvissä vain tuon verran, ei tuohon oikein saa isompaa satulalaukkua. Pieni runkokoko vielä blokkaa käytännössä runkolaukutkin jos aikoo juomapulloja operoida ajaessa. 

Ei taida juuri muuta vaihtoehtoa jäädä kuin tankolaukku tai reppu jos enemmän aikoo tavaraa ottaa mukaan.

----------


## Soiski

> Uskon tähän ketjuun ja siksi kysynkin täällä, että moniko on hankkinut 650b-kiekkosettiä mankeliin ja jos olette niin onko näkemystä lisäarvosta talvikäytössä tai muusta rapeammasta ajosta?



Mulla ollut alusta asti 650b ja sopivia nastarenkaita ei ole vielä löytynyt. Eli liukkailla keleillä fillari pysyy tallissa. Mutta sitten taas alle mahtuu myös WTB 2.1" Nanot, jotka on ollut mutaisilla keleillä oikein mukavat.

----------


## palikka

https://bikerumor.com/2020/05/28/all...any-adventure/

Näistä ei ollut vielä puhetta mutta kohta niitä saa, nimittäin 500€ Gravel-pyöriä Suntourin pomppukepeillä ja suoratankoisina  :Leveä hymy:  Toki ei varmaan kyseisellä keulalla mutta äkkiäkös jonkun niistä 60mm keulista rebrandaa gravel-käyttöön. Niitähän voisi vaikka nimittää Gravel-hybrideiksi...

----------


## misopa

> Tuo Garminin takatutka on osoittautunut jokaisen euron arvoiseksi. Uskaltaa soratiellä ajaa keskemmällä, paremmalla ajouralla, ilman pelkoa että auto yllättää takaa.



Aivan ehdoton varuste myös minulle. Aina käytössä pl. 100% kelvilenkit (niitä tosin ei ole kuin rospuuttoaikana muutama).

Revoltissa jää satulatolppaa näkyviin sen verran, että menee helposti tuollaisen medium-kokoisen satulalaukun kanssa. Voihan tuon kiinnittää tarvittaessa vaikka satulalaukkun perään, jos siinä on sellaiselle klipsille paikka mihin saa vaikka valon tms. Minä kokeilin tuota patenttia Topeakin ison satulalaukun kanssa ja toimi hyvin. Kiinnikkeenä toimi Wahoon stemmikiinnitykseen tarkoitettu pidike, jonka kiinnitin nippusiteillä tuohon satulalaukun lenkkiin.

----------


## PekkaO

> Itsellä teki uutena samaa. Syynä pyörän kasaajan tekemät väärät säädöt. Vaihtaja ei ollut oikeassa linjassa ja rako eturattaaseen oli aivan liian suuri, melkein sentin. Näin sen pitää olla, sanottiin. Joopa joo. Katsoin juutuutista ohjeet miten tuo pitää säätää ja säädin itse ja sen jälkeen on pelittänyt täydellisesti.



Kiitos vinkistä, pitää säätää - tai itse asiassa asentaa - etuvaihtaja uudelleen.

----------


## Rosco

Mä kokeilin hetken noita 650b kiekkoja 47mm vittorian terreno zerojen kanssa. Maantiellä hitaat, ylämäissä runtatessa tuntuu että rengas uppoo sentin maan sisälle. Löllöt olivat ja todella mukavat ajaa, mutta en vaan keksinyt missä ne toimisi 700c & ~40mm kumia paremmin. Gravelillä varmaan suoraan ajaessa voi olla jonkun mielestä mukavampi. Mutta tämän saman ajaa myös 700c kiekko. Ja täytyy sanoa että ite kyllä pidän siitä, että tunnen vanteella/ohjauksella mitä siellä renkaan alla on. 650b teki tästä myös hieman tunnotonta. Möin siis pois tän kiekkosetin ja palasin 700c luokkaan 40mm kumeilla.

----------


## stenu

> Vaihtoi puolet kalliimpaan Upperiin



Onneks olen setämies, niin ei pääse tulemaan tommosia tarpeita..  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Kävin tänään rusentamassa 104km väärinpyöräilyt Kirkkonummella (löytyi kyllä oikein kivoja oikeinpyöräilyosuuksiakin) ja täytyy sanoa että en uskaltaisi ajaa millään kalliimmilla/heppoisemmilla aerokehillä kuin Mcarbonin atominkestävillä. Tänäänkin Meikossa hieroin siihen malliin kiviin niitä että olisi tarvinnut olla ruskeat housut jos 2500€ Zipit olisivat kokeneet saman kohtalon. Positiivista oli se etten ajanut yhtään rengasrikkoa eikä tikkoja tarvittu. Tilasin just lisää tikkoja.

----------


## petewow

Tuo ylempänä mainittu Orbea Terra kotiutui tänne perjantaina 
Lupaan parkkeerata sen LJL:n Exploron viereen, kunhan toimistolle taas kannattaa tulla. (Ainakin siellä kellarissa on aina yksi epäilyttävän samannäköinen Exploro Shimanon sähkövaihteilla )

----------


## LJL

> Ainakin siellä kellarissa on aina yksi epäilyttävän samannäköinen Exploro Shimanon sähkövaihteilla



It wasn't me, it was the other guy  :Vink:  Korona julistetaan firmassa päättyneeksi ehkä jouluna, joten silloin siis  :Leveä hymy: 

Onnea uudelle pyörälle!!

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Oliko tuossa 27,2mm tolppa? Mulla on tuossa ylimääräisenä yksi Mcfk:n tolppa ja mietin myyntiä, mutta oikeastaan voisinkin sen pitää pahan päivän varalle



Taitaa olla joo ihan normaali pyöreä 27,2mm tolppa. Perse ei kyllä kestä vaihdella yhtään osia hetkeen, joten pidä vaan varatolppana  :Hymy: 





> ^Hieno fillari. Kertoilepa sitten täällä fiiliksiä. Miten paljon jää tilaa Thunder Burtin ja etuvaihtajan välille?



Sen verran vähän, että tuo alkaa olemaan maksimileveys taakse. 





> ^^^^^Kuvassa 650b kiekot / renkaat?



On juu.





> Uskon tähän ketjuun ja siksi kysynkin täällä, että moniko on hankkinut 650b-kiekkosettiä mankeliin ja jos olette niin onko näkemystä lisäarvosta talvikäytössä tai muusta rapeammasta ajosta?



Minä olen hankkinut ja nyt tuo uusi Open Up tulee valmiiksi 650b kiekoilla. Itse tykkään ajella leveämmällä isolla ilmatilalla olevalla kumilla, koska mukavuus on ihanaa ja ei mulla gravelilla ole ikinä kiire mihinkään. Talvikäytöstä ei ole kokemusta ja vielä toistaiseksi vähän heikko tuohon kiekkokokoon on nastarengastarjonta, mutta tähänkin on käsittääkseni tulossa muutos.

----------


## paaton

> Taitaa olla joo ihan normaali pyöreä 27,2mm tolppa. Perse ei kyllä kestä vaihdella yhtään osia hetkeen, joten pidä vaan varatolppana



Open huutaa kyllä kuitukiekkoja, mutta hetki on tunnetusti lyhyt aika  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Open huutaa kyllä kuitukiekkoja, mutta hetki on tunnetusti lyhyt aika



On ne mielikuvissa käynyt jo allakin  :Leveä hymy:  Tämän kuun palkkaan tulisi kyllä kesälomarahat ja elokuun alkuun veronpalautukset..

----------


## Teemu H

Kuinka leveä Thunder Burt on vanteella?

Huomasinpa muuten, että 650b GravelKing SK 48mm on 3T:n vanteella (sisäleveys 24 mm) reiluhkot 52 milliä. Eipä kannatakaan paljoa paksumpia kumeja enää etsiä, vaikka vähän olin meinannut. Puolisen senttiä on Exploron alahaarukan ja kumin välissä rakoa tällä hetkellä, per puoli.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Kuinka leveä Thunder Burt on vanteella?
> 
> Huomasinpa muuten, että 650b GravelKing SK 48mm on 3T:n vanteella (sisäleveys 24 mm) reiluhkot 52 milliä. Eipä kannatakaan paljoa paksumpia kumeja enää etsiä, vaikka vähän olin meinannut. Puolisen senttiä on Exploron alahaarukan ja kumin välissä rakoa tällä hetkellä, per puoli.



Pyörä on vielä kaupassa ja kaupan omistuksessa, joten ei pääse mittailemaan.

----------


## stenu

> Kävin tänään rusentamassa 104km väärinpyöräilyt Kirkkonummella (löytyi kyllä oikein kivoja oikeinpyöräilyosuuksiakin) ja täytyy sanoa että en uskaltaisi ajaa millään kalliimmilla/heppoisemmilla aerokehillä kuin Mcarbonin atominkestävillä. Tänäänkin Meikossa hieroin siihen malliin kiviin niitä että olisi tarvinnut olla ruskeat housut jos 2500€ Zipit olisivat kokeneet saman kohtalon. Positiivista oli se etten ajanut yhtään rengasrikkoa eikä tikkoja tarvittu. Tilasin just lisää tikkoja.



Mulla on vähän samat fiilikset runkojen suhteen.. Ihan mahottomia summia ei jaksaisi investoida, kun kohta on kuitenkin pskana jostain kohti  :Vink:  Mutta enpä toukokuussa hirveesti pyöräilyltäni ehtinyt speksaushommia miettimään, kun kiitos koronan gravelkilsoja näytti Stravan mukaan tulleen 1140. Aavistuksen takkuilevan vaihteiston halvin päivitys on muuten, kun tsekkaa/tsekkauttaa takavaihtajan korvakkeen suoruuden. Väärinpyöräily tuntuu jättävän jälkensä siihenkin.

----------


## Gary oin'

> Aavistuksen takkuilevan vaihteiston halvin päivitys on muuten, kun tsekkaa/tsekkauttaa takavaihtajan korvakkeen suoruuden. Väärinpyöräily tuntuu jättävän jälkensä siihenkin.



Oma halpisniksi on vaihtaa murtunut vaijerikuoren pääteholkki, riippuupi työkaluista ja taidoista onko tämä jopa halvempi. Kummasti naksutti molempiin suuntiin vaihtaessa, niin että piti ihan pysähtyä naurahtamaan miten halvalla korjautuu.

----------


## huotah

Arvoisa herrasväki, uusi 3T Explörö Racemax:

Bigger, better, more beautiful. Gerard Vroomen fillarifoorumin haastattelussa: "nää menee yhteentoista asti"

Eniten tässä ihmetyttää että hinta ei ole noussut hirveästi, ehkä. Kukapa niitä vanhoja hintoja jaksaa muistella kun uutta ja kiiltävääkin on tarjolla. Rahat voi lähettää Western Unionilla vastaanottajalle https://www.3t.bike/en/

----------


## LJL

^ Oujees. Kivasti päivitetty geometria ja satulatolppa vaihtunut paremmanmalliseen (Asentonien mukaan pitäisi olla taaksepäin yhteensopiva, jes). Värimaailma ei iske  :Irvistys:

----------


## Teemu H

Niin, tärkein on tässä  :Leveä hymy: 
"The proprietary carbon seatpost is aero-profiled and uses Ritchey’s new, easily-adjustable saddle clamp."

57 mm kumeilla myyvät valmista settiä.

----------


## huotah

Itsellenikään ei värimaailma oikein osu, varsinkaan tuo hiekka/oliivi. Luulen tosin että IRL nuo molemmat näyttää paljon paremmilta. Kokoja on näköjään tullut lisää ja ohjaamon mitoitus muuttunut lyhyemmäksi ja korkeammaksi (lue: hitaammaksi) alkuperäiseen verrattuna.

Alkuperäisestä Explorosta on tullut myyntiin Team runkosarja kultivoituneella tummansinisellä värillä.

----------


## huotah

> Niin, tärkein on tässä 
> "The proprietary carbon seatpost is aero-profiled and uses Ritchey’s new, easily-adjustable saddle clamp."



"Vanhassa ei ollut mitään vikaa, mutta päätettiin parantaa täydellistä"

EDIT: tärkeintähän on, että milloin vanhoja malleja saa rcz:sta tonnilla ja kolmen vuoden maks... eiku toimitusajalla.

----------


## pätkä

Höh, en löydä geometria taulukosta emäputken pituutta?

----------


## LJL

> milloin vanhoja malleja saa rcz:sta tonnilla



Kun saa niin voisin poistaa yhden Ltd:n siltä varalta että nykyinen joskus antautuu. Oon alustavasti kiintynyt kun oli jotenkin niin oivallisesti osunut hankinta ja mullistava fillarikokemus kaiken kaikkiaan. Kaikkine vaikeuksineen tätä mieltä. Sielua on erittäin kiitettävästi (mulle).

----------


## pätkä



----------


## misopa

Ja kehät senku levenee! 40mm ulko- ja 29mm sisäleveys. Huh!

----------


## LJL

Olipas kiinnostava pätkä. Lokarikiinnikkeet hyvä uutuus. Aivan varmasti mahtava ajaa. Ulkonäköön tottuu helposti, väreihin ei niinkään vaan yrjis tulee väistämättä.

----------


## ONEFORALL25

Noissa kuvissa mud clearance näyttää semmoiselta et saa varautua kamaliin naarmuihin rungossa  :Leveä hymy: 
Värit on kyllä kamalat mut muuten jotenki tosi magee runko.

----------


## stenu

Lyhyen etuhaarukan takia noilla paksuilla g-oneilla clearancet näyttää muutenkin sellaisilta, että kun joku oksanpätkä tms. eksyy eturenkaan ja viistoputken väliin, niin väittäisin otb-potentiaalin olevan melko suuren.

On noi kai jollain omalla tavallaan ihan hienoja. En oikein osaa ottaa kantaa. Värityksestä tuli mieleen nää setämies-Explöröt. Sopii niihin musta paremmin. Olisi vahvasti harkinnassa, jos noitten hintalaputkin ei olisi maxi-Exploron kanssa samoissa lukemissa, tai itseasiassa vähän kalliimpiakin. Fernin haarukat on kyllä maailman kauneimpia eruhaarukoita. Saa nähdä. Heinäkuun loppuun asti joutuu miettimään joka tapauksessa, kun tilauskirja noilla on täynnä ja sitä ennen eivät suostu edes keskustelemaan uusista projekteista.

----------


## LJL

> Noissa kuvissa mud clearance näyttää semmoiselta et saa varautua kamaliin naarmuihin rungossa



Tämä on ominaisuus jo edellisessä Explorossa, jokunen sivu takaperin laitoin kuvan miltä satulaputki näyttää 38-40mm kumeksilla gräveltämisen myötä. Tiukkaa tekee mutta rungonsuojaus auttaa. Itse laittaisin uuteen Racemaxiin kunnon suojateipin tuohon kaareen. 

Kyllähän uudenmallin runko noin yön yli nukuttua herättää suuriakin positiivisia tuntemuksia, voin alustavasti kuvitella miten hyvältä se tuntuisi... Mmm. Saahan uuteen varmaan 2x? Ainakin etuvaihtajan korvake löytyy.

Kun rakastuu gravelpyöriin niin sitä myötä rakastuu grävellykseen ja väärinpyöräilyyn. Se aiheuttaa gravelpyörien himoitsemista.

----------


## stenu

^ Joo Openin Wideen verrattuna juurikin se ero, että 2x toimii ja maantiemaisempi käyttäytyminen. Jos värit ei miellytä, niin rungon maalauttaminen mieleisekseen olisi erittäinkin cool. Väärinpyöräilyyn tosin se Wide saattaisi olla parempi valinta tämän perusteella: https://roadbikeaction.com/first-rid...-race-max/amp/

Grävellykseen rakastumisessa ikävintä on se, että maastopyörä on jäänyt onnettoman vähälle käytölle sen jälkeen.

----------


## LJL

> Jos värit ei miellytä, niin rungon maalauttaminen mieleisekseen olisi erittäinkin cool.



Totta på totta. Jäsen Ansis tekisi varmaan nätin yksivärin... Joo nyt riittää nämä ajatukset  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leewi

Uus Explörö näyttää erehdyttävästi aivan sähköpyörältä.

----------


## LJL

> Uus Explörö näyttää erehdyttävästi aivan sähköpyörältä.



Totta tämäkin  :Leveä hymy:  (Pääasia, ettei se ole)

----------


## JackOja

> Grävellykseen rakastumisessa ikävintä on se, että maastopyörä on jäänyt onnettoman vähälle käytölle sen jälkeen.



Joo... mä yritän pakottaa edes kerran viikossa itseni maastolenkille. 

Täpärin joutilaana jo myinkin viime syksynä pois. Vähän yritti nousta jonkinlainen DC-täpärikuume tässä keväällä, mutta jo laantunut ja voisi olla, että se jäisi melko vähälle käytölle. Maastojajot hoitunee tuolla wanhalla Ninerílla.

----------


## stenu

^^ Niin ne ihmisten esteettisetkin mieltymykset muuttuu. Kohta sähköpyöräily on niin cool, että markettiluomupyörätkin designeerataan näyttämään sähköpyöriltä  :Vink:

----------


## JackOja

> ...Kohta sähköpyöräily on niin cool, että markettiluomupyörätkin designeerataan näyttämään sähköpyöriltä



Kaikki eko on muotia ja sähköpyöränhän sanotaan olevan eko.

----------


## Adrift

> Uus Explörö näyttää erehdyttävästi aivan sähköpyörältä.



Joo, eikä kyllä mun mielestä parempaan suuntaan tuo ulkonäkö mennyt. Jotenkin hassu tuommoinen hiton massiivinen viistoputki, jonka päälliosa on iso ja tasainen kuin tanssilattia. Valinta kallistuisi vanhempaan malliin, joka on kyllä yksi tyylikkäimmistä graveleista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei kyllä iske tuo uus Exploro sitten milllään, mutta en olekaan sikarikas lakimies, jotka ovat enemmän noiden kohderyhmää.

----------


## Adrift

> Kaikki eko on muotia ja sähköpyöränhän sanotaan olevan eko.



Sähkö on kyllä niin muotia, että taitaa jotkut pitää sitä kohta ekompana kuin ilman avustuksia liikkumista. Ilmestyy vissiin tyhjästä seinässä olevaan rasiaan. Eilen tuli ajettua epäekologisesti diisseliautolla Hanasaaren hiilikasan ohi ja siinä se hyvin muistuttaa, ettei sähkökään aina niin hyvää ole  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Jotenkin hassu tuommoinen hiton massiivinen viistoputki, jonka päälliosa on iso ja tasainen kuin tanssilattia.



Muotoilun ideana on antaa aerosuojaa juomapulloille  :Leveä hymy:  Kyllähän tuo vanhan mallin runko muuttui klassikoksi yhdessä yössä. Uusi runkosetti (ovh) on jännästi vain 500€ kalliimpi kuin mitä maksoin vanhanmallin Ltd:stä alennuksessa.

----------


## FreeZ

Itse pohdin, että olisiko uudesta Leftyllisestä Topstonesta korvaamaan maasturi ja nykyinen gg-pyörä. Myisi kaksi ja ostaisi yhden.. ja todennäköisesti vähän vaan joutuisi maksamaan lisää  :Hymy:

----------


## huotah

> Kyllähän uudenmallin runko noin yön yli nukuttua herättää suuriakin positiivisia tuntemuksia, voin alustavasti kuvitella miten hyvältä se tuntuisi... Mmm. *Saahan uuteen varmaan 2x?* Ainakin etuvaihtajan korvake löytyy.



Saapa hyvinkin, 3T:n kaupan hyllystä löytyy sekä GRX (46/30) että AXS (46/33) versiot.





> *Gerard Vroomen says:*
> 
> SRAM AXS 43-30T, 46-33T and 48-35T fit as well as GRX 46-30T and 48-31T. Whether 50-34T fits depends. I know people always want a yes or no answer but there is none. Because nowadays chainlines are all over the map with manufacturers, and obviously if you move the chainring outward, they can be bigger. Hence the SRAM AXS and GRX info as those are tested and will be the most common.

----------


## LJL

> Saapa hyvinkin, 3T:n kaupan hyllystä löytyy sekä GRX (46/30) että AXS (46/33) versiot.



Näin huomasinkin kun perehdyin lisää... Jos menisi Ultegran kammet 50/34 niin olisi hemmetin hyvä. Mutta pelkään että pikkurattaan clearance on mieluumminkin vähentynyt kuin kasvanut, eli sen suhteen voi olla edessä tuskan parahdus, jos joskus päädyn päivittämään runkoa. 

Onko uuden runkosetin painoa missään ilmoitettu? Sitä en löytänyt sivuilta tai muualtakaan.

----------


## Adrift

> Muotoilun ideana on antaa aerosuojaa juomapulloille  Kyllähän tuo vanhan mallin runko muuttui klassikoksi yhdessä yössä. Uusi runkosetti (ovh) on jännästi vain 500€ kalliimpi kuin mitä maksoin vanhanmallin Ltd:stä alennuksessa.



Joo. Kuinkahan monta wattia tuo pullojen osalta parantunut aerodynamiikka säästää sora- tai metsäautotiellä sotkiessa  :Leveä hymy:  Jotenkin vähän jäänyt hämäräksi, mitä eroa noilla eri runkomalleilla on. Pro on ilmeisesti ainakin vähän painavampi kuin Team ja Ltd, mutta onko siinä käytännössä muuta merkittävää eroa, ja onko Teamin ja Ltd:n välillä jotain oleellista...

----------


## misopa

Ei oikein sytytä tuo RaceMax. Näyttää liikaa Revoltilta ja mulla on jo sellainen  :Hymy: 



Sen sijaan tuo vanhanmallin BMW-edition tuolla vaalealla värityksellä näyttää oikein hyvälle.

----------


## huotah

> Onko uuden runkosetin painoa missään ilmoitettu? Sitä en löytänyt sivuilta tai muualtakaan.



Enpä löydä minäkään. Tätähän voisi kysellä Q&A -sessiossa tänään:





> For the 12-hour Q&A marathon, this will be held from:
> Central European time: Tuesday June 2 at 17:00h – Wednesday June 2 at 05:00hUS East Coast time: Tuesday June 2 from 11:00h – 23:00hUS West Coast time: Tuesday June 2 from 08:00h- 20:00hJapan time: Wednesday June 3 from 00:00h – 12:00hSydney Australia (AEST): Wednesday June 3 from 01:00h – 13:00h
> 
> https://youtu.be/YvsUYjEsKdE

----------


## JackOja

Toi uusi on käytännössä LJL:n ostoskorissa jo.

----------


## huotah

> Jotenkin vähän jäänyt hämäräksi, mitä eroa noilla eri runkomalleilla on. Pro on ilmeisesti ainakin vähän painavampi kuin Team ja Ltd, mutta onko siinä käytännössä muuta merkittävää eroa, ja onko Teamin ja Ltd:n välillä jotain oleellista...



Pro rungosta ei kukaan tunnu tietävän mitään tai ei ainakaan tunnusta tietävänsä. Team ja Ltd runkojen välillä on painoeroa 100g (1090g vs. 990g, Medium).

----------


## plr

> Toi uusi on käytännössä LJL:n ostoskorissa jo.



Jäsen LJL on menetetty tapaus. Exploro-kuume räjähti käsiin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shamus

Pro ja Team -rungot ovat käytännössä samoja, LTD on kevyempi.
Uusi Racemax painaa 1050gr-1150gr riippuen koosta.

----------


## yksinteoin

Äh, onpa taas ärsyttävästi nuo uuden Exploron värivaihtoehdot. Sand/olive on selkeästi noista se paremmannäköinen, mutta saatavilla ainoastaan kalliimman pään SRAM-malleissa. Ei kiitos.

Eiköhän se ole tässä jossain vaiheessa edessä grävel-kaluston päivitystä. Olin jo ehtinyt sitä uutta Spessun Divergeä miettimään, mutta tämä tuli kyllä vähän puun takaa. Jotenkin aiempi Exploro ei ole niin kiinnostanut, mutta tässä on linjoja korjattu kyllä hyvään suuntaan. Sääli, ettei ole mitään SWAT-boksin kaltaista ratkaisua rakennettu, kerrankin kun olisi rungossa tilaa siihen hyvin.

----------


## LJL

> Jäsen LJL on menetetty tapaus. Exploro-kuume räjähti käsiin.



 :Leveä hymy:  Ehkä vähän.





> Uusi Racemax painaa 1050gr-1150gr riippuen koosta.



Great, kiitti tiedosta. Oma Ltd oli vaa'alla 1090g eli +100g valmistajan ilmoittamaan. Jos se noissa lukemissa pyörii niin ei ole issue.

----------


## Shamus

Vähän rupesi rungon vaihto polttelemaan... ei vain osaa päättää väriä  :Vink:

----------


## Teemu H

Ei minulla alkanut poltella, vielä. Pesin nykyisen, näyttää taas komealta ja kiiltävältä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Ehkä vähän.



Setämiehen neuvo: If it ain't broken, don't fix it.

Eli suomeksi: kun kerran olet ollut nykyiseesi niin tyytyväinen, vaihtamisesta seuraa ainakin 50 prosentin riski siihen, että parannukseksi aiottu onkin huononnus.

----------


## stenu

Toi alla oleva oli aika mielenkiintoinen. Harmillista, että kunnollisia after market -haarukoiden testejä ei ole kukaan tehnyt (tai en ainakaan ole sellasia löytänyt). Jos tässä nyt jotain runkoa alkaa teettämään, niin olis kiva tietää, miten Enve, Columbus ja Ritchey suhteutuu noihin ja vielä jos verrokkina olisi joku teräskeulakin.

https://gravelbikes.cc/tests/4-forks...compliant-one/

----------


## puppy

> Sähkö on kyllä niin muotia, että taitaa jotkut pitää sitä kohta ekompana kuin ilman avustuksia liikkumista. Ilmestyy vissiin tyhjästä seinässä olevaan rasiaan. Eilen tuli ajettua epäekologisesti diisseliautolla Hanasaaren hiilikasan ohi ja siinä se hyvin muistuttaa, ettei sähkökään aina niin hyvää ole



Hanasaari on enemmän kaukolämmön tuottaja kuin sähkön, kannattaa tutkia miten se toimii, kyllä on imetty kaikki hyöty sinänsä pahasta tavasta.

----------


## misopa

Haarukoista puheenollen. Hiukan mutkaa ja suht ohuet putket = kohtuu mukava. Toki kumi ottaa suurimmat tärinät pois, mutta tuskin tuosta rakenteesta haittaakaan on. Lisänä menee mukavuutta tuomassa. Monesti nuo kuitukeulat on paksuja viivasuoria pötiköitä.

----------


## stenu

^ ja ton pienen otannan testin lopputulos oli just päivastainen. Se, miten kuitua on käytetty merkkaakin ulkoista olemusta enemmän ja Openin suorajalkainen pökkelö oli mukavin. Mutta kuten todettu pieni otanta ja vain yhden testin tulos. Se on hassua, että noita ei ole testailtu enempää, koska haarukalla on iso merkitys gravelmukavuudelle.

----------


## stenu

Mielenkiintoiset myös noi kaikki kolme 650b vs 700c -testiä tuolla: https://gravelbikes.cc/category/tests/. Kannattaa lukea numerojärjestyksessä.

----------


## tchegge_

Hauska että joku mittaileekin noita, yllättävän iso ero tärinän suodatuksessa 50mm vs 40mm renkaissa. Aika hakemalla hakee tuo jamppa syitä olla pitämättä 650b renkaista.  :Vink:  

Pitäiskin varmaan korjauttaa se 27,5 takakiekko niin voisi taas kurvailla hiekkapätkiä, meikäläisen ylivoimalla ei viitsi 28 slikseillä liikaa niitä rullailla...


Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## stenu

^ Minusta kiinnostavaa oli myös se, että mitä pehmeäkulkuisemmat renkaat, sitä pienempi oli ero eri kokojen kanssa. Soman Casaderoilla, joka on noin Rene Herseä vastaava rengas, eroja ei juuri ollut. Gravel Kingeillä erot oli merkitsevämpiä ja kapeampi 700c Casadero oli vaimentavampi kuin leveämpi 650b Gravel King.

-> Renkaisiin panostaminen kannattaa oli pyörä millainen hyvänsä.

----------


## tchegge_

Periatteessa aika järkeenkäypää, rungoissa  isojakin eron esim kulutuskestävyyden ja pistosuojausten takia. 
Itseä ei nii jaksanut nippelit kiinnostaa ja laitoin 2.1 leveät Rocket Ronit kun sillä Salsalla ajoin välillä poluillakin. Kun hommasin maasturin toiseksi pyöräksi niin laitoin scwalben Big Benit yleisrenkaiksi rospuuttokäyttöön.

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## Huoleton

Noissa artikkeleissa yksi tosi oleellinen asia on tuolla lukujen välissä eli isommat renkaat vaatii pienemmät paineet ja se aiheuttaa pompotusta. Leveillä kumeilla on kyllä mukava ajella, mutta on paljon tilanteita, joissa kapeammalla on vielä mukavampi.
Optimi on just riittävän leveä, muttei yhtään leveämpi ja virheet ylöspäin vaikuttaa vähemmän kun virheet kapeemman suuntaan.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Vanhasta Crescent 309 Competitionista tuli ihan käypä pehmoinen mökkigravel jarrut ja renkaat uusimalla. Cyclocross speed 33 mm mahtui juuri hyvin. Pikkurieska keveni samalla vähän 38 t:ksi, mutta onhan tuossa edelleen vähän jerkkuvälitys vaarojen kipuamiseen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lovejoy

Cresentistä kuoriutunut oikein näpsäkkä kulkupeli ja aina hienoa, että joku jaksaa antaa uutta elämää vanhoihin kulkineisiin.

Kaverin yhteiskäyttötallissa ihailin vanhaa (ehkä 70-luvulta) Cortinan retkipyörää. Rungoltaan oli lähes virheettömässä kunnossa, eikä muutenkaan vaikuttanut mitenkään teknisesti rikkonaiselta. Vaihteisto Simplexiä ja muut osat jotain aikansa bulkkikamaa made in italy teksteillä. Olisi hieno aihio entisöidä, jos vaan olisi tiloja missä touhuta. 
Kelpaisi tuommoisella sitten polkea ja muistella 90-luvun alkuvuosia, jolloin tuli innostuttua retkipyörällä polkemaan uimaan Salosta Kokkilaan. Ikää taisi olla jotain 13 ja siitä se ensikipinä pyöräilyyn syttyi.

----------


## Nickname

> Cresentistä kuoriutunut oikein näpsäkkä kulkupeli ja aina hienoa, että joku jaksaa antaa uutta elämää vanhoihin kulkineisiin.
> 
> Kaverin yhteiskäyttötallissa ihailin vanhaa (ehkä 70-luvulta) Cortinan retkipyörää. Rungoltaan oli lähes virheettömässä kunnossa, eikä muutenkaan vaikuttanut mitenkään teknisesti rikkonaiselta. Vaihteisto Simplexiä ja muut osat jotain aikansa bulkkikamaa made in italy teksteillä. Olisi hieno aihio entisöidä, jos vaan olisi tiloja missä touhuta. 
> Kelpaisi tuommoisella sitten polkea ja muistella 90-luvun alkuvuosia, jolloin tuli innostuttua retkipyörällä polkemaan uimaan Salosta Kokkilaan. Ikää taisi olla jotain 13 ja siitä se ensikipinä pyöräilyyn syttyi.



Samaa mieltä, lisää vaan vanhoja pyöriä ajoon.

Ei pyörän laittoon tarvii isoja tiloja, minä purin vanhan Monarkin kerrostalo asunnossa viime talvena ja käytin maalauksessa, vähän tietysti vaatii soveltamista, mutta kun kasaa pyörää niin kantaa varastosta vaan ne osat mitkä sillä kertaa meinaa laittaa paikalleen. Tietysti entisöinti voi olla eri kaliberin remontti kuin tuo minun tapaus ja olihan minulla koko talvi aikaa turata hitaasti  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## yksinteoin

Todella hieno Ibis ysäri-xc-grävel The Radavistin puolelta


https://theradavist.com/2020/06/is-i...996-ibis-mojo/

----------


## paaton

Rakennettu uudella NoodelTech tekniikalla. Mahdollistaa joustavan ajonautinnon mukavuutta kaipaavalle gravellistille  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

^^samalta sivustolta tää miellyttää enemmän

----------


## sil

Olisko tämä hintansa väärti?

https://www.rosebikes.fi/rose-backro...-rx600-2685543

Niukan puoleisesti löytyy tietoa kyseisestä pyörämallista eikä tääläkään ole siitä juuri keskusteltu.

Ymmärtääkö joku tuolta Rosen sivuilta, paljonko Backroadissa on rungon ja stemmin välissä spacereita käytettävissä?
(Esim Canyon Enduracessa on Acros clamp joka on 15 mm ja sen päälle käytettävissä 27,5 mm spacereita eli yhteensä maksimissaan 42,5 mm.)

Runkokoossa 62 cm on oletuksena 10 cm stemmi, niin varmaankin tuohon voisi huoletta laittaa ainakin sentin lyhyemmän ilman että ohjauksesta tulee liian epävakaa?
Rosellahan voi kätevästi tilatessa valita tuon stemmin pituuden ym.
Tankokin olisi ehkä syytä vaihtaa maantiemalliin, jossa ei ole flarea mutta tuo maantietanko, joka on valittavissa on sitten taas ikävästi pitemmällä reachilla.

Backroadin saisi varmaankin vielä syksyksi ajoon, jos nyt tilaa.

----------


## frp

Spacerien määränkin sai itse konfiguroida ainakin ennen. Ja kyllähän jopa 6-7cm stemmejäkin on jossain naisten maantiepyörissä nähty.

Rose on varmasti hinta-laatusuhteelta erinomainen valinta, jos et kaipaa kalliimpien merkkien erikoisuuksia eli gravel-pyörien tapauksessa jotain joustokommervenkkeja rungossa.

----------


## sil

Elikkä tuossa kuvassa näkyy valittavissa olevat vaihtoehdot. Noista epävarmuutta, mitä tarkalleen ottaen tarkoittavat. Tarkoittaako ensimmäinen kuvassa valittuna oleva vaihtoehto (keltaiset reunat kuvassa) 15 mm Acros clamppi + 5 mm + 10 mm spacerit eli yhteensä 30 mm?

Ja tarkoittaako esim. tuo 25 mm vaihtoehto sitä että on 15 mm clamppi + 25 mm spacereita eli yhteensä maksimissaan 40 mm?

----------


## sil

Ja onko tuossa kuvassa spacer tuon clampin alapuolella? Eli spacer on halkaisijaltaan suurempi eikä ole siirrettävissä stemmin yläpuolelle, jos haluaa tangon alemmas? Eihän tuossa ole mitään järkeä.

Onko tosiaan niin, että tämän Rosen kohdalla pitäisi olla etukäteen varmuus siitä, miten ylös/alas tangon haluaa?

----------


## palikka

https://granfondo-cycling.com/rose-backroad-2020-review/
"All cables pass through a special spacer underneath the stem, where they then enter the frame." 
Auttaisiko tämä mitenkään?

----------


## äkssee

> Elikkä tuossa kuvassa näkyy valittavissa olevat vaihtoehdot. Noista epävarmuutta, mitä tarkalleen ottaen tarkoittavat. Tarkoittaako ensimmäinen kuvassa valittuna oleva vaihtoehto (keltaiset reunat kuvassa) 15 mm Acros clamppi + 5 mm + 10 mm spacerit eli yhteensä 30 mm?
> 
> Ja tarkoittaako esim. tuo 25 mm vaihtoehto sitä että on 15 mm clamppi + 25 mm spacereita eli yhteensä maksimissaan 40 mm?



Tässä pari kuvaa 50cm koon Backroadista.
Eli 5/10mm spacerit on 15mm Acros spacerin alapuolella. Spacerit näyttää olevan halki, joten luulen, että ne saa pois välistä, jos tarve laskea tankoa. En ole avannut tuota hässäkkää, joten en voi luvata kyllä...





Näissä kuvissa ei ole orkkis stemmiä ja stemmin alapuolella oleva n. 5mm spacer tulee alunperin stemmin yläpuolella ja sen kuuluu siellä ollakin. Kuvan stemmi on Spessun "säätöstemmi" jolla saatu ajoasento kohdalleen lyhyelle, mutta todella pitkäjalkaiselle kuskille.

----------


## äkssee

> Ja onko tuossa kuvassa spacer tuon clampin alapuolella? Eli spacer on halkaisijaltaan suurempi eikä ole siirrettävissä stemmin yläpuolelle, jos haluaa tangon alemmas? Eihän tuossa ole mitään järkeä.
> 
> Onko tosiaan niin, että tämän Rosen kohdalla pitäisi olla etukäteen varmuus siitä, miten ylös/alas tangon haluaa?



Näyttää tosiaan siltä, että orkkis spacereita ei voi siirtää stemmin yläpuolelle mutta ne voinee poistaa ja laittaa stemmin yläpuolelle normispacerit.

----------


## Visqu

> Ja onko tuossa kuvassa spacer tuon clampin alapuolella? Eli spacer on halkaisijaltaan suurempi eikä ole siirrettävissä stemmin yläpuolelle, jos haluaa tangon alemmas? Eihän tuossa ole mitään järkeä.
> 
> Onko tosiaan niin, että tämän Rosen kohdalla pitäisi olla etukäteen varmuus siitä, miten ylös/alas tangon haluaa?



Edit, äkssee ehti ensin mutta jätän tämän silti  :Hymy: 

Kuvista katsellen sanoisin että Backroadissa on aina stemmin alla kartionmallinen transition spacer, korkeus about 15-20mm, ja sitten headset bearing cover, korkeus näyttäisi olevan about 10mm.
Konfiguraattorissa valittavat spacerit ovat siis näiden kahden palikan väliin jäävät osat, voit siis valita vakiona 15-25mm spacereita tähän.

Stemmin päälle näyttäisi menevän täysin vakio 1 1/8 tuuman kaulaputkelle sopiva pyöreä spacer.
Eli stemmiä voi laskea kunhan hankkii sen päälle tavallisia rinkuloita, laskuvaraa on valitsemasi spacer-määrän verran.

Luonnollisesti varmasti oikean vastauksen saa kysymällä Roselta.

----------


## sil

Kiitokset hyvistä vastauksista! Kuvista varsinkin näkee asian aika selvästi. Kyllä se niin täytyy olla, että spacerit voi poistaa kartion alta ilman, että kaapeleita tarvitsee irrottaa. Stemmin päälle pitää sitten hommata normaaleja pienempiä spacereita.

Vähän mietin, että miten kaapelit asettuvat, jos stemmiä laskee esim 2 cm, kun kaapeleita on vain lyhyesti tuossa ulkona näkyvillä. Kyllä ne varmaan siihen ihan hyvin asettuvat tai ehkä ylimääräinen pituus menee rungon sisälle.

Laitoin myös Rosebikesille asiasta viestiä aamupäivällä mutta vielä ei ole vastattu.
Tilasin kuitenkin jo pyörän, Rosen arvio saatavuudesta on 7 viikon päästä. Toivottavasti saan pyörän käyttöön ennen kuin alkaa olla liian kylmä maantielenkeille  :Hymy:

----------


## Dieselman

Gravelhugger vaikuttaa omaan käyttöön sopivalta ja on oikeasti nopeasti asennettavissa. Ei hyppää edes silmään pahasti, vaikka eiköhän se silti kuivalla kelillä löydä paikkansa hyllystä.

----------


## Eeteeku

Pässilältä pukkaa protoa:

https://www.facebook.com/14770374929...631740265/?d=n

----------


## Rosco

Pässilä olikin yks semmonen miltä oisin odottanut GG pyörää.  Geo näyttääkin hieman siltä, että ovat maastopyörämerkki.   :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

> Gravelhugger vaikuttaa omaan käyttöön sopivalta ja on oikeasti nopeasti asennettavissa. Ei hyppää edes silmään pahasti, vaikka eiköhän se silti kuivalla kelillä löydä paikkansa hyllystä.



Saako tuota GravelHuggeria mistään kohtuullisilla postikuluilla? Syksylle ja alkutalven työmatkoille ois kyllä oiva peli.

----------


## maapaa

Paljon lienee wigglen toimituskulut, hugger maksaa noin 33e.

----------


## Dieselman

Ei taida Gravelhuggeria saada vielä muualta kuin suoraan valmistajalta. Tuo omakin on ennakkotilaus ensimmäisestä valmistuneesta erästä.

----------


## brilleaux

^Wigglellä on jo.

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/mudhugger-f...ugger-mudguard

----------


## brilleaux

..............................

----------


## sil

Nyt Roselta viimein vastattiin kysymykseen Backroadin spacer systeemistä. Vastausta sai odotella 9 päivää.





> Hi
> 
> the stack is without the cover and spacers.
> We can offer the cover with 15 or 25mm spacer, but this is not adjustable and there is no option to put a spacer over the stem.
> Of course we can build a 62cm bike with 90mm stem too.



Voiko tosiaan olla, niin ettei ohjainkannattimen korkeutta voi säätää jälkikäteen? Onkohan kysymykseen vastannut asiaspalvelija oikeasti perillä pyörien tekniikasta.
Luulisi, että ohjainkannatinta voi laskea myöhemminkin, jos ottaa Acros kartion alta spacereita pois ja lisää saman korkuisia spacereita ohjainkannattimen yläpuolelle. Tietysti pitäisi ensin itse hankkia halkaisijaltaa pienempiä 1 1/8 haarukkaputkelle sopivia spacereita.
(Aiheeseen liittyviä kuvia ym. ylempänä keskustelussa.)

Tämä kyllä alkaa jo olla kynnyskysymys. Jos pyörässä on lukittu tangon korkeus, niin menee peruutukseen/palautukseen tilattu pyörä.
Vaikea tietää tarkasti etukäteen millaiseksi gravel-pyörän ajoasennon haluaa säätää. Lisäksi joskus saattaa esim. tulla tarvetta säätää ajoasentoa matalammaksi, kun pyörä toimii maantiepyörän korvikkeena.
Ohjainkannattimen tai tangon tuohon toki voisi vaihtaa myöhemminkin mutta tuntuu käsittämättömältä, jos ei muulla tavoin voi säätää mitään. (Stemmin voisi toki kääntää ylösalaisin).

----------


## TetedeCourse

Minusta tuo Backroadin spacer systeemi näyttää aivan samanlaiselta kuin uudessa Rose Revealissa (joka mulla on). Laskin juuri tankoa 1 cm alemmaksi, ottamalla kartion alta kaksi spaceria pois (ovat kahdesta osasta ja helposti saa pois) ja laittamalla stemmin päälle sitten 1 cm normaalin pyöreän spacerin  (jonka tulevaisuudessa varmaan poistan ja lyhennän kaulaputkea).

----------


## Visqu

Luulisin asiakaspalvelijan tarkoittavan etteivät kustomoi tilausta enempää kuin tarjotut vaihtoehdot.

Heillä todennäköisesti on käytössä kiinteät jigit, joilla kaulaputket lyhennetään määrämittaan valitun spacer stackin mukaan.

----------


## sil

Joo, ihan varmasti on sama systeemi kuin Rose Revealissa. Ja oon kyllä vakuuttunut, että juuri Tetedecoursen kuvaamalla tavalla homma toimii eikä pitäisi olla mikään ongelma.

Laitoin vielä uuden kysymyksen Rosen asiakaspalveluun, jossa mielestäni aika lailla rautalangasta vääntämällä kysyin, että eikö tosiaan voi ottaa kartion alta spacereita pois ja laittaa normaalin spacerin (haarukkaputken koon mukaisen) stemmin yläpuolelle ja vastaus oli:





> the cap with the hole for the cables and the spacer are one unit, we have it with 15 and 25mm Spacer and the spacer is under the cap with the hole, you can't put it over the stem.
> 
> To switch the stem would be possible of course.



Vaikuttaa vähän siltä, ettei tuolta Rosen asiakaspaluvesta nyt oikein irtoa kattavia ja asiantuntevia vastauksia ja oli aika turhaa kysellä sieltä mitään. Miksei vaan voitu vastata, että onnistuu mutta joudut itse hankkimaan sen normaalin spacerin sinne ja tarvittaessa lyhentämään haarukkaputkesta ylimääräisen mitan pois.

Mua nyt ei pieni savupiippu haarukkaputkessa haittaa, joten en ala sentin tai puolentoista takia lyhentämään putkea.


Visqun kommentti osuu myös varmasti oikeaan.

----------


## r.a.i

> Chapeau!





Tämmönen siitä koronapyörästä sitten lopulta tuli. Runko, vanteet, voimansiirto, vaihteet ja kaikenlaista kilkettä löytyi tallista. Satula, ohjauksen putkiosat ja renkaat on tässä viimeisessä kuvassa uudet. Hioin rungon puhtaaksi ja kaveri vetäs Escortin sinisen automaalin pintaan. Lopputulos on vähän semmoinen Nippon henkinen adventure -fillari. Paino polkimineen 11,5 kg (ilman lokareita). On muuten hankala saada nuo Kompassi-renkaat istumaan hyvin vanteelle, jos on syvät reunat vanteissa. Olen lopputulokseen esteetisesti aika tyytyväinen - muu hyvyys ratkeaa lähipäivinä kun pääsen kunnolla tien päälle.

----------


## kervelo

2021 Diverge Expert Carbon:
https://cyclingtips.com/2020/07/2021...-depth-review/

----------


## Takamisakari

http://rondo.cc/

Onkos kukaan tutustunut Rondoihin tarkemmin? Näissä olilsi itselle kiinnostavia piirteitä, mutta ainakin tuota säädettävää haarukkaa pitäisi kyllä päästä käpistelemään ennekuin liipaisee. Noin pintapuolisesti hyviä ominaisuuksia eli iso rengastilavuus, tarvittaessa suht maantiepyörämäinen geo ja myös 2x11 mikä ainakin itselle pitkänmatkanajossa on vielä se ykkösvalinta..

----------


## TheMiklu

> Tämmönen siitä koronapyörästä sitten lopulta tuli.



No on hieno!

----------


## Vispe

Kona Sutra ULTD https://cog.konaworld.com/come-on-ba...thing-special/

----------


## solisti

> No on hieno!



On kyllä!

----------


## lartsa

Heipähei,

ottakaas foorumilaiset kantaa, että saisiko tästä tarjous-syklosta ihan ok joka paikan höylän. Ajo on varmaankin 70/30 -suhdanteella maantietä sekä hiekkatietä (tämä saattaa toki ajan saatossa muuttua). Omistan myös maastopyörän ja polkuhommat luulisin tulevaisuudessakin ajavani sillä. Arvostelujen perusteella runko on tässä erittäin anteeksiantamattoman jäykkä, eli mukavuuden pitäisi sitten tulla melkeinpä rengasvalinnasta. Minulla oli jo testiajossa Orbean Terra L-koossa ja tykkäsin siitä kyllä tosi paljon, mutta saatavuus sille meni syksyyn. Tässä scotissa on reach aika pitkä, ja mietin, että menevätkö ajo-ominaisuudet aivan piloille, mikäli tuohon jonkun 90mm -stemmin istuttaa. Mittani ovat 190cm/92cm.

Linkki pyörään:
https://www.hawaii.ee/fi/addict-cx-r...?frame_size=XL



Ässänä hihassa sama firma myy myös toista Scottia hyvällä alella:
https://www.hawaii.ee/fi/addict-10-d...?frame_size=XL

Pystymmällä geometrialla ja mahtuu 32mm -rengasta pyörimään.

Pahoittelut vielä siitä, että kumpikaan pyörä ei varmaan varsinaiseen gravel-kategoriaan kuulu. Oman sekakäyttöpyörän etsintä tässä huonojen saatavuuksien ajanjaksossa alkaa vain saada erittäin epätoivoisia piirteitä  :Hymy:

----------


## hitlike

Jos ajelet enemmän pidempää lenkkiä tiellä niin tuo jälkimmäinen on varmaan parempi valinta. Alat kuitenkin kohta specsaamaan tuohon cyclocrossiin kisarenkaan tilalle jotain slicksimpää road/gravel kumia yms, mahdollisesti vaihtamaan välityksiä ja muuntamaan pyörää täten cc:stä lenkimmäksi. Tuo endurancemankeli olisi valmis paketti.

----------


## lartsa

> Jos ajelet enemmän pidempää lenkkiä tiellä niin tuo jälkimmäinen on varmaan parempi valinta. Alat kuitenkin kohta specsaamaan tuohon cyclocrossiin kisarenkaan tilalle jotain slicksimpää road/gravel kumia yms, mahdollisesti vaihtamaan välityksiä ja muuntamaan pyörää täten cc:stä lenkimmäksi. Tuo endurancemankeli olisi valmis paketti.



Hyviä huomioita, tuohon sykloon olinkin ajatellut heti kättelyssä laittaa jotkin 32mm GP four seasonsit tai schwalben g-onet. Lenkeistä varmaan 80% on sellaisia noin parin tunnin rykäisyjä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Mä tein käytetyille Spyreille huollon netistä löytyvien ohjeiden mukaan, homma on suoraviivainen ja varsin simppeli, en tosin ole kasannut pyörää vielä, etten osaa sanoa miten hyödytti. Mut hyvät ohjeet löytyy ja satulat saa ihan kotityökaluin purettua ihan alkutekijöihin, kaikki välit saa putsattua ja rasvattua.
> 
> Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Purin Spyret, puhdistin ja voitelin. Kahvat olivat irti ja saivat saman käsittelyn. Uudet kuoret (Shimano), vaijerit, jarrulevyt ja -palat. Joustavan kuoren takia palat pitää säätää lähes kiinni levyihin. Nyt toimivat kelvollisesti.

----------


## Aakoo

^Eikö kannattaisi laittaa mekaanisten levyjen kaveriksi ei-joustavat kuoret?

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Edelliset olivat, mutta nyt menin hinta edellä. Stevens palveli hyvin soratiepyöränä, mutta viettää nyt eläkepäiviä työmatkapyöränä.

----------


## josku

Laufia "halvalla":
https://www.velonews.com/news/gravel...00-off-prices/

----------


## kervelo

Joko tämä käsiteltiin: Cannondalen täysjousitettu gravel ebike.  :Sarkastinen: 
https://cyclingtips.com/2020/07/vide...one-neo-lefty/

Kuuluisi tosin ehkä tuonne sähköketjuun.

----------


## hitlike

> Joko tämä käsiteltiin: Cannondalen täysjousitettu gravel ebike. 
> https://cyclingtips.com/2020/07/vide...one-neo-lefty/
> 
> Kuuluisi tosin ehkä tuonne sähköketjuun.



Moottorivehkeissä aika turhaa koko kategorisointi esim graveliksi kun kompromisseja painon tai polkemistehokkuuden kanssa ei enää tarvitse tehdä vaan voi tehdä kaikista pyöristä vaikka täysjousto 29`n niin on mukava ajella.

----------


## Dr.J

Kokosin Exploro Racemaxin muista projekteistä ylimääräisiksi jääneistä osista. Testiajo odottaa vielä itseään, mutta esteettiseen tulokseen olen tyytyväinen, eikä painoakaan ole kuin 7630g eli gravel-pyöräksi kohtalaisen vähän.

----------


## Divi

> Moottorivehkeissä aika turhaa koko kategorisointi esim graveliksi kun kompromisseja painon tai polkemistehokkuuden kanssa ei enää tarvitse tehdä vaan voi tehdä kaikista pyöristä vaikka täysjousto 29`n niin on mukava ajella.



Niin, kyllä transporteri on ihan samanlainen ajettava kun gallardo. Molemmissahan on moottori.

----------


## frp

> Kokosin Exploro Racemaxin muista projekteistä ylimääräisiksi jääneistä osista. Testiajo odottaa vielä itseään, mutta esteettiseen tulokseen olen tyytyväinen, eikä painoakaan ole kuin 7630g eli gravel-pyöräksi kohtalaisen vähän.



Mullakin pyörii tossa nurkan romulootassa pari Exploro Racemax runkoa ja DI2 osasarjaa, mutta ei nyt taida jaksaa koota, kun on lomakin ja kaikkea.

Onkohan tuon tyypin kiekoissa ilmanvastus milainen, kun nuo "pinnat" noin paksut?

----------


## Teemu H

Waude, vinkeän näköinen  :Hymy: 
Ei siinä ainakaan nippelit hajoa koko ajan, kuten minulla 3T:n vanteissa. Ehkä Exploro ei sovikaan täysjäykän XC-maastopyörän korvikkeeksi juurakoilla ja kivikoissa rymistelyyn. No, meinaan nyt vaihtaa alunippelit messinkisiin, ja ostaa täysjouston  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Visqu

> Mullakin pyörii tossa nurkan romulootassa pari Exploro Racemax runkoa ja DI2 osasarjaa, mutta ei nyt taida jaksaa koota, kun on lomakin ja kaikkea.
> 
> Onkohan tuon tyypin kiekoissa ilmanvastus milainen, kun nuo "pinnat" noin paksut?



Hyvä paino kyllä!

Vähä ehkä hirvittäisi sorarytkytyksessä kiekkojen kanssa, sivuilla lukee "rider weight limit 95 kg (rider+baggage)".
Onkohan tuo nyt koko systeemin paino sisältäen pyörän vai saako pyörä olla vielä lisäksi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## josku

> Kokosin Exploro Racemaxin muista projekteistä ylimääräisiksi jääneistä osista. Testiajo odottaa vielä itseään, mutta esteettiseen tulokseen olen tyytyväinen, eikä painoakaan ole kuin 7630g eli gravel-pyöräksi kohtalaisen vähän.



Komea! Pistä tunnelmia kun olet testiajoja ajellut.

----------


## stenu

1x on niiiin 2010-lukuista....

https://cyclingtips.com/2020/07/this...n-the-outside/

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Mullakin pyörii tossa nurkan romulootassa pari Exploro Racemax runkoa ja DI2 osasarjaa, mutta ei nyt taida jaksaa koota, kun on lomakin ja kaikkea.



Mulla kans sama, mutta just kävi L&T:n auto tyhjentämässä astian ja en kerennyt kasaamaan näistä mitään. Ehkä sitten ensi kerralla.

----------


## LJL

> Kokosin Exploro Racemaxin muista projekteistä ylimääräisiksi jääneistä osista. Testiajo odottaa vielä itseään, mutta esteettiseen tulokseen olen tyytyväinen, eikä painoakaan ole kuin 7630g eli gravel-pyöräksi kohtalaisen vähän.



Ei hyvää päivää ja samalla yötä  :Leveä hymy:  Aivan mahtava. Muistanko oikein vai oliko sulla (ollut) myös se vanhanmallin Exploro? Miten kuvailisit suurimipia eroja ajettavuuden/käytettävyyden suhteen? Kyllähän tässä jonkinlainen kuume on jäänyt pyörimään julkaisusta lähtien eikä nuo kuvat yhtään helpota asiaa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## LJL

> Niin, kyllä transporteri on ihan samanlainen ajettava kun gallardo. Molemmissahan on moottori.



Nyt kun tuli puheeksi, olen ajanut molempia ja on siinä jotakin pieniä eroja

----------


## LJL

> 1x on niiiin 2010-lukuista....
> 
> https://cyclingtips.com/2020/07/this...n-the-outside/



En ymmärtänyt tästä mitään  :Sekaisin:

----------


## plr

> En ymmärtänyt tästä mitään



No tuolla saadaan 2x2x11 pyöriin, niin loppuu rutina puuttuvista välityksistä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> No tuolla saadaan 2x2x11 pyöriin, niin loppuu rutina puuttuvista välityksistä.



Tai 1x2x12... Siinä on olo kuin Matti Nykäsellä, eli mentaalinen. Mulla oli tänään paluutyömatkalla äärimmäisen valitettava 1x11, kun discjockey kakkosen akku loppui ja välitys jäi 34t etulimpulle. Tulipahan raikasta peekoo ykköstä

----------


## MacGyver

> ^Edelliset olivat, mutta nyt menin hinta edellä. Stevens palveli hyvin soratiepyöränä, mutta viettää nyt eläkepäiviä työmatkapyöränä.



Kertokaa lisää näistä joustamattomista jarruvaijerikuorista. Olen 10 vuotta ajanut levyjarrucyclolla, ja takajarrun pehmeä fiilis on häirinnyt koko ajan. Mitkä kuoret joustaisi vähemmän?

----------


## Puskis

https://www.velobia.fi/yokozuna-comp...ess-jarrukuori
Jagwirellä on varmaan myös jotain.

----------


## puppy

> Mullakin pyörii tossa nurkan romulootassa pari Exploro Racemax runkoa ja DI2 osasarjaa, mutta ei nyt taida jaksaa koota, kun on lomakin ja kaikkea.
> 
> Onkohan tuon tyypin kiekoissa ilmanvastus milainen, kun nuo "pinnat" noin paksut?



Helpottiko?

----------


## TuplaO

^Älä nyt heti teilaa kun yksi on keksinyt itse vitsin.

Niin joo, Racemax-fiiliksiä kuulen minäkin ihan mielelläni.

----------


## puppy

^lähinnä ajattelin että turha perseilystä alkaa ottaa painettaa, jos joku haluaa leveillä niin antaa, eihän tällä voorumilla muuten selviä hengissä edes tuntia.

----------


## Divi

Tällä foorumilla tuomitaan tuollaisen pyörän postaaminen leveilyksi, oli saatteena sitten vitsailua tai ei.
Senkun postaa vaan ja naureskelee sitten köyhälistön kommenteille.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Puskis

Tuli ensimmäisenä hassu mielleyhtymä Iteraan.

----------


## paaton

Leveilyä? Haloo. Ihan normaali fillarihan tuo on. Kilkettä saa jokainen laittaa kiinni sen verran kuin hyvältä tuntuu ja pätäkkää piisaa. 

Kiekot oli kyllä helkkarin rumat. Kannattaa nakata ne vaan takaisin sinne liiterin taakse  :Hymy:

----------


## J4nn3R

> Purin Spyret, puhdistin ja voitelin. Kahvat olivat irti ja saivat saman käsittelyn. Uudet kuoret (Shimano), vaijerit, jarrulevyt ja -palat. Joustavan kuoren takia palat pitää säätää lähes kiinni levyihin. Nyt toimivat kelvollisesti.



Mä vaihdoin markettikuoret nopeesti Yokozuniin, on siinä niin iso ero. Itellä on kanssa huolletut Spyret pelannut moitteetta. Varmaan jos vuosittain kävis läpi niin pysyis hyvänä.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## LJL

Eilisellä väärinpyöräilylenkillä jo aiemminkin kiukutelleet deeiikakkoset kyrvähti totaalisesti Solvalla vitosella. Kotimatkaa kertyi about 25km joten melko munasta oli kyllä, onneksi jäi sentään 50/28 välitykselle niin ei tarvinnut taluttaa Nuuksiontien mäkiä... Tänään meni pyörä änälysöitäväksi Asetoniin & Asetoniin, kuulemma kolmas asiakas tänään samalla asialla (!!). Näinpähän livenä Racemaxin  :Hymy:

----------


## Adrift

> Näinpähän livenä Racemaxin



Kohta se nähdään tässä ketjussa..? 😁

----------


## Visqu

> Eilisellä väärinpyöräilylenkillä jo aiemminkin kiukutelleet deeiikakkoset kyrvähti totaalisesti Solvalla vitosella. Kotimatkaa kertyi about 25km joten melko munasta oli kyllä, onneksi jäi sentään 50/28 välitykselle niin ei tarvinnut taluttaa Nuuksiontien mäkiä... Tänään meni pyörä änälysöitäväksi Asetoniin & Asetoniin, kuulemma kolmas asiakas tänään samalla asialla (!!). Näinpähän livenä Racemaxin



Mikä teki tenän vaihteissa?
Irronnut johto kenties vai onko jotain oikeasti hajonnut?

----------


## LJL

> Mikä teki tenän vaihteissa?
> Irronnut johto kenties vai onko jotain oikeasti hajonnut?



Asetonit selvittävät. Ei pysty sanomaan etukäteen onko akku kuollut vai joku muu. Kokeilevat kuulemma ensin uudella akulla mutta voi olla muuallakin vikaa, kosteutta tms. Vähän kyllä ihmetyttää kun vasta noin 3500km ehdin ajaa ja iski ongelmat. Toki siihen asti hienosti ja myönnän että melkoista väärinpyöräilyä on tullut harrastettua. Onneksi ei mennyt talvipäivänseisausajossa tai vastaavassa tilanteessa.

----------


## Lammy

> Saako tuota GravelHuggeria mistään kohtuullisilla postikuluilla? Syksylle ja alkutalven työmatkoille ois kyllä oiva peli.



Suoraan valmistajalta.
Istuu hyvin, on kevyt ja miellyttää silmääni.


Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Teemu H

Di2 ja kaikki sähkö on syvältä. Nyt odottelen tallilla, että maantiepyörän akkuun menee vähän virtaa. Koko päivän olin innoissani odottanut iltalenkkiä, mutta voi p**kele, etuvaihtaja ei vaihda.  Kauankohan tuossa kestää?

Ja miksi olen maantiepyörällä lähdössä? Yksinkertaista, *Exploro on taas korjauspukilla*  :Vihainen: 

Aloin vaihtaa kiekoista kaikkia nippeleitä uusiin, koska ne poksuvat liian usein rikki. No, ei ollutkaan niin yksinkertaista, osa alunipeleistä on täysin jumissa pinnojen kierteillä --> piti tilata pinnatkin keskieuroopasta. Toivottavasti tulevat ennen loman loppumista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Rosco

Saako kysyä mihin tota gravelhuggeria tarvitsee? Omaan silmään näyttäs heittävän paskat kuiteki voimansiirtoon ja jaloille. Harvemmin ohjainlaakeria on tarvinnu erikseen suojella.

----------


## stenu

> Di2 ja kaikki sähkö on syvältä. Nyt odottelen tallilla, että maantiepyörän akkuun menee vähän virtaa. Koko päivän olin innoissani odottanut iltalenkkiä, mutta voi p**kele, etuvaihtaja ei vaihda.  Kauankohan tuossa kestää?



Ja mä kun olin jo kovasti painamassa tilausnappia, mutta tän sivun jutut on saanut taas miettimään, että ehkä mekaaninen ja analoginen teräsfillari on sittenkin se vähiten harmittava ratkaisu. Niitten kanssa kun näyttää riittävän, että kerran 3-5 vuoden välein hitsauttaa vähän jostain ja laittaa uutta maalia päälle, niin taas saa ajaa sen 3-5 vuotta.  :Leveä hymy: 

LJL: Onko Explorossa tavallinen kierteellinen keskiö vai joku pressfit tms. ylikokosysteemi? Yhdellä tutulla bsa+Di2 yhdistelmän kanssa keskiöakseli tahtoo kieritellä johdot ympärilleen ja rikkoa kuoret niistä.

----------


## Tolkun mies

Exploroa olen katsellut pidemmän aikaa ja erityisesti viimeisen vuoden ajan kun rungot saivat kivoja värejäkin alkuperäisten mustan ja valkean lisäksi. Koko ajan on ollut näkemys että tuo tulee sen jälkeen kun kaikki pikkuviat siitä on saatu kuntoon ja valmistuslaatu kohdalleen. Siihen asti mennään halpis kuitu-cyclolla joka on tehty pahoinpideltäväjsi mudassa ja kurassa. Mitä enemmän on tullut kilsoja Cannarin SuperXään, sitä paremmalle geometria ja rungon jäykkyys tuntuu. Nyt alkaa vaaka kallistumaan ploron hylkäämiseen ja Cännärin sähköistykseen.

----------


## LJL

> LJL: Onko Explorossa tavallinen kierteellinen keskiö vai joku pressfit tms. ylikokosysteemi? Yhdellä tutulla bsa+Di2 yhdistelmän kanssa keskiöakseli tahtoo kieritellä johdot ympärilleen ja rikkoa kuoret niistä.



Expolorossa on BB386EVO, eli pressfit-asenteinen ja ei pitäisi pyöriä. Se johtojen/vaijerien vienti on keskiön kohdalta muutenkin varmaan joidenkin Egyptin valtakunnan romahtamisen jälkeen työttömäksi jääneiden pyramidinrakentajien suunnitelema... Todella hankalasti operoitavat sisäiset vaijerinviennit kaiken kaikkiaan, ja 99% varmasti keskiö on pakko ottaa irti, että johdot voi tarkistaa. Tilasin just ärsyttävästä-kakkosesta uuden keskiön, mutta koska ei mitään järkeä painaa 5000km ajettua rohisevaa keskiötä takaisin niin varmaan vaihtavat sen Asentoneilla. Onpahan sitä seuraavalle kierrokselle uusi hyllyssä.

----------


## misopa

Minulla Di2-sähköt on pelanneet täysin moitteetta kahdessa pyörässä. Ex-Supersixissä oli Ultegran 6870-sarjaa ja Revoltissa on tämä viimeisin Ultegra-8070 sarja. Ladatakaan tuota ei tarvitse kovin usein, akku kestää ainakin sen 2000km yhdellä latauksella. Nyt ilman etuvaihtajaa varmaan kestää vielä paljon pidempään. Mekaanisiin ei kyllä tee mieli palata millään.

----------


## Lammy

> Saako kysyä mihin tota gravelhuggeria tarvitsee? Omaan silmään näyttäs heittävän paskat kuiteki voimansiirtoon ja jaloille. Harvemmin ohjainlaakeria on tarvinnu erikseen suojella.



Tällä hetkellä painavin syy on visuaalinen . Ei ole ollut kurakeliä asennuksen jälkeen. Ehkäpä suojelee gravelpartaani... 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Teemu H

Ei tarvinnut ladata kuin 15 minuuttia, kunnes Di2 led-indikaattori näytti jo 50 % varausta. Garmin Vectorin toinen paristo oli kuollut myös, eli ehkä vähän huonolla ylläpidolla on ollut tuo minun maantiepyörä. Jos muistaa ladata akut huollon yhteydessä, niin tuskin on ongelmaa. Vähän kuin ketjujen rasvaus, se on vain tehtävä  :Nolous: 

Kyllä nuo Shimanon sähkövehkeet ovat hyviä, viitisen vuottako tuo on minulla ollut (Ultegra 6870). En silti tiedä, laittaisinko Graveliin, se on jotenkin erilaista hommaa. No, ehkä laittaisin, jos olisi budjetti olemassa  :Cool: 

Lieneeköhän uudemmissa versiossa USB-lataus? Minun laturi on aikamoinen murikka, ei sitä viitsisi reissulla kuljettaa mukana.

----------


## Visqu

Saa kyllä keskiö- ja/tai runkosuunnittelija + asentaja sapiskaa jos keskeltä avoimen keskiön kanssa vetää tai suunnittelee sisäiset reititykset siten että pääsevät ottamaan akseliin tai muuten vaan jättää johdot kiinnittämättä järkevästi. Voisi koittaa etsiä keskiö jossa on holkki akselia varten välissä.

Yleinen vika di2-kuolemissa on liian pieni släcki shiftereille, tanko ja shifterit joustaa töyssyissä ja hop, johdot on irti ja laakista vainaa. Tietty kaikki liian kireät vedot on pahasta mutta toi shifterien ylimääräinen asennusohjeen mukainen lenkura on aika must.

----------


## LJL

> Mikä teki tenän vaihteissa?
> Irronnut johto kenties vai onko jotain oikeasti hajonnut?



Huoltotakataskuun oli ilmestynyt merkintä 





> Huoltotiedot
> Akku pimeänä, vaihdettu takuuna
> 
> Hinta
> 0



Tällä kertaa näin sanoi mummo lumessa.

----------


## Visqu

> Huoltotakataskuun oli ilmestynyt merkintä 
> 
> 
> 
> Tällä kertaa näin sanoi mummo lumessa.



Hyvä että tuli kuntoon, hintakin sopiva  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Richard Sachsin Cyclocross-tiimissä setämiespyörää ajanut Britt Lee Bowman (joka on yksi mun naisoletetuista pyöräilyidoleista) on perustanut Velocio/Exploro naisgraveltiimin ja ajelee tommosella aika hienolla hipsterivihreällä Explorolla.

----------


## JackOja

^onks tuossa maastovaihtaja kun ei ole flat-top -ketjua ja on iso takaratas?

----------


## ONEFORALL25

Näyttäis olevan Eagle AXS eli joo maastovaihtaja. Mullet buildeikskö näitä kutsuttiin?

----------


## plr

> .. aika hienolla hipsterivihreällä Explorolla.



Mikä mahtaa olla kuvassa olevan pyörän rungon koko? Kiekot näyttävät runkoon nähden aivan valtavilta.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Näyttäis olevan Eagle AXS eli joo maastovaihtaja. Mullet buildeikskö näitä kutsuttiin?



Käsittääkseni mulletilla tarkoitetaan halkaisijaltaan takavannetta isompaa vannetta edessä. 29”/27.5” sekoitus jne.

----------


## josku

> Mikä mahtaa olla kuvassa olevan pyörän rungon koko? Kiekot näyttävät runkoon nähden aivan valtavilta.



Täältä osviittaa pyörän koosta https://www.instagram.com/p/-2sC6bSY...=15hlaagd75olu

----------


## JackOja

> Käsittääkseni mulletilla tarkoitetaan halkaisijaltaan takavannetta isompaa vannetta edessä. 29”/27.5” sekoitus jne.



Joo, mutta tuotakin. Googleta vaikka. Eiks mulletilla tarkoiteta ihan yleisestikin jotain epäortodoksista kokoonpanoa, niinku myös takatukkaa miehellä.

----------


## hphuhtin

Heh, sitten taidan ajaa mulletilla  :Hymy:  Sutrassa kun on maastopakka ja maantiekahvat.

----------


## LJL

Ei saamari mennyt 11-32 Ultegran pakka Mavicin perus MTB-vapaarattaalle. Kürvasta. Ainut joka menee on 11-34 ja se on vähän turhan harva.

----------


## stenu

^ Joo edelleen se Srampagnolo Etap -ajatus vähän kolkuttelee takaraivossa, mutta en ole löytänyt mistään vahvistusta Campan pakan toimimiselle Forcen vaihtajan kera. 12-pykäläinen 11-34 olisi just hyvä ja kun saisin sen 34-piikkisen taakse, niin voisin luopua toisesta eturattaasta. Vähän riippuen siitä, millaiset kammet laittaisi, niin kokonaispaino taitaisi ehkä kyllä vähän jopa nousta. Saispa Campa aikaiseksi mekaanisen clutchillisen takavaihtajan, niin olisin kaikkein tyytyväisin.

Runkokin on edelleen yhtenä kappaleena ja kaikki muutenkin hyvin. Takavaihtaja vähän renklas jonkin aikaa, kunnes hoksasin tsekata keskiön alla olevan vaijeriohjurin kunnon. Vaijeri oli sahannnut ohjurin melkein kahtia. Vaihdoin ohjurin ja vaihtaminen on taas uudentarkkaa. Muutenkin on ollut hyvää blissiä tän kesän ajot. Vähän banaaniksi jäänyt emäputki ei ole ajamista häirinnyt. Jos alkaa häiritä henkisesti, pitää talvella vaihdattaa se ja maalauttaa runko kokonaan. Toistaiseksi halvin saamani tarjous uudelle vastaavanlaiselle runkosetille on ollut 3600 €(!), joten uudelleenkorjauttaminen jossain ulkomaisessa pajassa alkaa tuntua ihan järkevältä vaihtoehdolta. #supplelife ja #trueloveneverrust  :Hymy:

----------


## Visqu

^ Campalta olisi huhujen mukaan tulossa 1x13 näillä näppäimillä, Ekar ilmeisesti olisi osasarjan nimi.

Sramin AXS road takavaihtajat on tarkoitettu toimivaksi flat top -ketjun kanssa. Ketjun rollerien halkaisija on suurempi eikä näin ollen taida toimia kovinkaan hyvin yhteen campan 12s-kasetin kanssa.

----------


## stenu

Rissat voi tarvittaessa vaihtaa. Oon testannut sellaista setuppia, missä on tavallinen 12 spd ketju ja Absolute Blackin ratas edessä. Ketju vaihdettu siksi, että flat top -ketju ei toimi Absolute Blackin rattaan kanssa. Rissat oli muistaakseni alkuperäiset ja se toimii ihan hyvin. Sitä oon kyllä miettinyt tässä, että miksiköhän evoluution edetessä ei keskenään toimivien systeemien ja obsoliiteiksi jäävien standardien määrä vaan kasvaa. Pitäis saada joku järki touhuun siltä osin.

----------


## Visqu

Mulla on hybridissä Sramin X-Sync2 -eturatas 11s-ketjun kanssa. Sama eturatas/hammasprofiili löytyy AXS road 1x ja Eagle 12s. Eli kyseisen rattaan pitäisi olla yhteensopiva sekä flat top että normiketjun kanssa. Ihan hyvin toimii.

Yhdistin AXS 107bcd spiderin vanhoihin 8-pulttisiin Quarqin GXP-kampiin.

----------


## stenu

^ joo mä en tiedä, mitä ongelmia Absolute Black + flat top aiheutti. Cane Creekin titskukammet ja ovaali eturatas siinä testaamassani pyörässä. Mun idea olis siis käyttää 12-v Chorus 11-34-takapakkaa, koska se menee nykyisten kiekkojen vapareille, Campan 12-v-ketjua ja Whiten tai Ingridin 1x-kampia. Osasyynä se, että Campan pakat ja ketjut kestää niin hyvin, enkä välttämättä myöskään haluaisi Sramin 10-piikkistä pikkuratasta. Takaporttina toki on se, että Kingin napaan saa tarvittaessa vaihdettua XDR-vaparin ja Dt:n kai myös, mutta mulla on myös parit Record-napaiset kiekot, joihin sitä ei saa. Pitäisi siis saada vaan varmistus siitä, Forcen vaihtaja ei sotkeudu Campan pakan aavistuksen erilaisten ratasvälien kanssa.

----------


## Visqu

Uusi vapaaratas campalta: https://www.campagnolo.com/WW/en/next_3_ways

Tuleekohan tuo kuinka hyvin tarjolle ja onnistuuko retrofit miten yleisesti, King kai lopetti/lopettaa Campa-tuen jatkossa.

----------


## stenu

Stigmata saa uudet värit ens vuodeksi. Kalpean sininen on ehkä vähän turhan kalpea, mutta vihreä ainakin toimii.

----------


## JackOja

No nyt on kiva väri fillarissa! Montakos grainderia ihminen tarvitsikaan?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> No nyt on kiva väri fillarissa! Montakos grainderia ihminen tarvitsikaan?



Kyllä 2 ainakin on ihan perusteltua, jos on vaikka erikokoiset kiekot tai toisessa vähän erilainen rengastus. Ei muuta kuin sorema tilausnapille.

----------


## Lucksteri

Huomenta, aloitteleva pyöräilijä olisi apua vailla.. Ajellaan tänään Turusta tampereen kautta Joensuuhun ostohousut jalassa. eilen kolusin kaikki Turun pyöräliikkeet läpi ja koeajoin muutaman pyörän
Trek Checkpoint ALR 4 (56)
Kross Esker 6.0 (L)
Kona Rove AL 700 (54)
Kona Libre AL 2020 (54)

Näistä ehkä tuo Trek tuntui kaikista mukavimmalta mutta pikkasen meni yli budjetin varusteineen. Kross ei jotenkin sopinut minun mittasuhteille ja tuntui että nenä on siinä eturenkaan päällä ja tanko sylissä. Konat tuntuivat myös asiallisilta vaikkakin tuo reilusti halvempi malli tuntui jopa paremmalta, mutta ehkä ajan kuluessa halvemmat osat ym. alkavat näkyä. hydraulisia jarruja ei ollut kummassakaan.

Budjetti liikkuisi siinä 1200 - 2000 välillä maksimissaan ja siihen rahaan pitäisi saada myös tarvittavat lisukkeet (kevyet lokasuojat, lukko, kypärä ainakin)

Olisiko foorumilta saatavissa vinkkejä mitä kannattaisi vielä kokeilla ja missä pyöräliikkeissä käydä matkan varrella ? tarkoitus on pyöräillä ympäri työmatkat (asfalttia) ja sitten tehdä rouvan kanssa pyöräretkiä (asfaltti + hiekkatiet + hyväkuntoiset polut) ympäri vuoden. mielelläni nostaisin pyörän kyytiin jo matkan varrelta  :Hymy:  pituus 180cm ja jalan sisämitta 82

----------


## puppy

Jos ajat paljon niin panosta sitten siihen hieman liian kalliiseen. Toisaalta en kyllä tiedä ovatko paremmat osan sen parempia, itselläni ollut kaikenlaisia ja samallalailla ne kuluvat jos verrataan jollei nyt ihan Soralla aja.

Ja jos pyörä tuntuu mukavalta on se myös tärkeä juttu mutta toisaalta onko muut pyörät säädetty samallailla eli oliko vain ajoasento hieman eri säädöissä?

----------


## Divi

Sanoisin että pidä päälimmäisenä mielessä se että pyörän pitää tuntua sopivalta ja mieleiseltä. Vaikka kuinka olis joku alennuksessa ja "riittävän lähelle sopiva" niin kannattaa skipata ja etsiä se oikeesti hyvä ja sopiva. Alennuksen hyödyt jää käyttämättä jos pyörää pitää alkaa kuukauden päästä myymään ja etsimään uutta parempaa. Joensuun pyörätarjonnan varaan ei kannata hirmuisesti laskea jos tänään pitäisi pyörä saada alle.

----------


## Lucksteri

Ei noissa muuta säädetty kuin satulan korkeutta.

Voi toki joensuustakin löytyä kunhan sinne taas päästään, mutta yleensä kun on jotain vailla niin se on ihan jossain muualla kuin itse olet ja nyt kun suomen halki reissataan on mahdollisuudet olla siellä missä pitääkin  :Hymy:  

Tampereella näyttäisi olevan useampikin pyörä kokeiltavissa Suomen Urheilupyörässä
https://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/cyclocrosspyorat

----------


## hitlike

> Sanoisin että pidä päälimmäisenä mielessä se että pyörän pitää tuntua sopivalta ja mieleiseltä. Vaikka kuinka olis joku alennuksessa ja "riittävän lähelle sopiva" niin kannattaa skipata ja etsiä se oikeesti hyvä ja sopiva. Alennuksen hyödyt jää käyttämättä jos pyörää pitää alkaa kuukauden päästä myymään ja etsimään uutta parempaa. Joensuun pyörätarjonnan varaan ei kannata hirmuisesti laskea jos tänään pitäisi pyörä saada alle.



Tavallaan kyllä mutta toisaalta pyörä on vain pyörä eikä sen valinta ole rakettitiedettä.  Olettaen että varastoa on jäljellä, saa esim Iikalta Joensuussa varmasti vaativaankin makuun käypäisen fillarin. Voi kyllä olla että tähän aikaan vuodesta alkaa olla pyörät suht lopussa.

----------


## josku

> Ei noissa muuta säädetty kuin satulan korkeutta.
> 
> Voi toki joensuustakin löytyä kunhan sinne taas päästään, mutta yleensä kun on jotain vailla niin se on ihan jossain muualla kuin itse olet ja nyt kun suomen halki reissataan on mahdollisuudet olla siellä missä pitääkin  
> 
> Tampereella näyttäisi olevan useampikin pyörä kokeiltavissa Suomen Urheilupyörässä
> https://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/cyclocrosspyorat



Käy myös Signaturessa Tampereella Nekalassa https://www.signature.fi/
Kauppa huomattavasti parempi kun webbisivunsa

----------


## stenu

> No nyt on kiva väri fillarissa! Montakos grainderia ihminen tarvitsikaan?



Joo mä aloin kanssa vähän miettimään, että pitäiskö ihmisellä olla joku tommonen maastogrinderi myös. Objektiiviset perustelut puuttuu, mutta subjektiivisiksi kelpais ehkä vaikka se, että elämä on lyhyt...

----------


## karjala67

> Tavallaan kyllä mutta toisaalta pyörä on vain pyörä eikä sen valinta ole rakettitiedettä.  Olettaen että varastoa on jäljellä, saa esim Iikalta Joensuussa varmasti vaativaankin makuun käypäisen fillarin. Voi kyllä olla että tähän aikaan vuodesta alkaa olla pyörät suht lopussa.



Joensuun Iikalla ei ainakaan maalis-toukokuun aikana ollut oikein mitään, liekö senkään jälkeen tullut kun ne kaikkialta muualta oli jo silloin loppu..

----------


## mehukatti

> Stigmata saa uudet värit ens vuodeksi. Kalpean sininen on ehkä vähän turhan kalpea, mutta vihreä ainakin toimii.



Jousitus vaan puuttuu!  :Vink:  Paremmat värit kyllä kuin viimevuotiset, tuolla kalpean sinisellä olisin saattanut päätyä Stigmataan True Gritin sijaan ja rahaakin olisi säästynyt. Pelkkä erikoisväri True Gritiin maksoi 800 ekii... Toisaalta koeajoin kyllä molemmat pyörät ennen ostopäätöstä ja jotain maagista True Gritin ajettavuudessa kyllä oli verrattuna Stigmataan, joka tuntui aika perinteiseltä cyclocrossarilta.



Harmi et oli vähän harmaata kun otin tämän kuvan, auringossa tuo "Diamond Beach Glossy" hohtaa kirkkaan valkoisena. Muita satunnaisia havaintoja pyörästä se, että Lauf:n kaverit ei oo varmaan ikinä asentaneet Di2:sta pyöriinsä kun vaihdevaijerin kuoren reikä eturungossa oli niin ahdas, että siitä ei meinannut saada Di2-piuhaa/liitintä läpi ollenkaan...

----------


## Divi

> Olettaen että varastoa on jäljellä, saa esim Iikalta Joensuussa varmasti vaativaankin makuun käypäisen fillarin. Voi kyllä olla että tähän aikaan vuodesta alkaa olla pyörät suht lopussa.



Ainakin alkukesästä se putiikki oli kaikkien hyllyjen osalta tyhjä. En tiedä onko niillä joku takahuonevarasto täynnä tavaraa mutta hyllyssä sitä ei ole.

----------


## jhalmar

> Huomenta, aloitteleva pyöräilijä olisi apua vailla.. Ajellaan tänään Turusta tampereen kautta Joensuuhun ostohousut jalassa. eilen kolusin kaikki Turun pyöräliikkeet läpi ja koeajoin muutaman pyörän
> Trek Checkpoint ALR 4 (56)
> Kross Esker 6.0 (L)
> Kona Rove AL 700 (54)
> Kona Libre AL 2020 (54)
> 
> Näistä ehkä tuo Trek tuntui kaikista mukavimmalta mutta pikkasen meni yli budjetin varusteineen. Kross ei jotenkin sopinut minun mittasuhteille ja tuntui että nenä on siinä eturenkaan päällä ja tanko sylissä. Konat tuntuivat myös asiallisilta vaikkakin tuo reilusti halvempi malli tuntui jopa paremmalta, mutta ehkä ajan kuluessa halvemmat osat ym. alkavat näkyä. hydraulisia jarruja ei ollut kummassakaan.
> 
> Budjetti liikkuisi siinä 1200 - 2000 välillä maksimissaan ja siihen rahaan pitäisi saada myös tarvittavat lisukkeet (kevyet lokasuojat, lukko, kypärä ainakin)
> ...



Jos Lappeenrannan kautta jaksaa ajella niin Pyöräliike Varustamon tarjonta kannattaa selvittää myös. Kerran siellä vierailleena vaikutti olevan aika hyvin fillareita paikan päällä ja muutenkin hyvä meno. Myyvät Spessua ainakin.

----------


## stenu

> Toisaalta koeajoin kyllä molemmat pyörät ennen ostopäätöstä ja jotain maagista True Gritin ajettavuudessa kyllä oli verrattuna Stigmataan, joka tuntui aika perinteiseltä cyclocrossarilta.



Muistatko mitä kokoa koeajoit? Stigmatan etupään geometria muuttuu 54 -> 56. Mulle tosin cyclocrossmaisuus olisi vaan plussaa. Stigmatalla kun ajelisi Hel CX:tkin varmaan ihan loistavasti. 700c-kiekot toki vaatisi.

----------


## KestreL

> Huomenta, aloitteleva pyöräilijä olisi apua vailla.. Ajellaan tänään Turusta tampereen kautta Joensuuhun ostohousut jalassa. eilen kolusin kaikki Turun pyöräliikkeet läpi ja koeajoin muutaman pyörän
> Trek Checkpoint ALR 4 (56)
> Kross Esker 6.0 (L)
> Kona Rove AL 700 (54)
> Kona Libre AL 2020 (54)
> 
> Näistä ehkä tuo Trek tuntui kaikista mukavimmalta mutta pikkasen meni yli budjetin varusteineen. Kross ei jotenkin sopinut minun mittasuhteille ja tuntui että nenä on siinä eturenkaan päällä ja tanko sylissä. Konat tuntuivat myös asiallisilta vaikkakin tuo reilusti halvempi malli tuntui jopa paremmalta, mutta ehkä ajan kuluessa halvemmat osat ym. alkavat näkyä. hydraulisia jarruja ei ollut kummassakaan.
> 
> Budjetti liikkuisi siinä 1200 - 2000 välillä maksimissaan ja siihen rahaan pitäisi saada myös tarvittavat lisukkeet (kevyet lokasuojat, lukko, kypärä ainakin)
> ...



Mites Kona Rove DL (2021 vuosimalli)? Itse juuri alkuviikosta hankin kyseisen pyörän Hi5bikesista korvaamaan 2015 vuoden Kona Rove AL:n. Aiempaankin olin oikein tyytyväinen, mutta terästä teki mieli, sekä läpiakseleita pikalinkkujen sijasta tuomaan lisää jäykkyyttä (erityisesti kun on lapsi kyydissä).

edit. Ja siis nyt kahden lenkin perusteella olen ollut todella tyytyväinen uuteen Konaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Lucksteri

noniin, aivan ei tänään kotiin saakka päästy vaan otettiin vielä yö jyväskylässä. Perhekoko tosin kasvoi matkalla ja vieläpä suunniteltua isommaksi. No.. Tampereella kävin koeajamassa ensimmäisenä Bianchi Via Nironen ja ai kun oli nätti pyörä kun sen näin. Ja koeajo vain lisäsi kiinnostavuutta ja tunnetta että kyllä se pyörä taisi löytyä. Päätin kuitenkin että katsotaan vielä muu tarjonta Tampereella. 

Kiitos Foorumin vinkistä laitoin naviin kohteeksi Signaturen. Rouva tässä kohtaa mietti että käydäkkö Second hand shoppeja läpi, eli rättiostoksilla vaiko lähteä mukaan.. soitin tässä kohtaa liikkeeseen ja kysyin olisiko rouvallekin tarjolla mitään kulkinetta.. no kyllä jotain voisi oliakin.. 

Lopputulos oli se että nyt on molemmilla jotain kotiinvietävää... molemmille hienot spessun diverget. Rouva laittoi paremmaksi ja hänellä on nyt alla 2021 mallin kuitupyörä joustavalla keulalla.. 

5/5 joustavasta ja hyvästä palvelusta Signaturelle!

----------


## AlexDP

Moi,

onko 2020 Sonder Caminoja keväältä ajautunut Suomeen asti? https://alpkit.com/collections/sonder-camino Kalleimpien aluversioiden n. 1500€ hinnalla on jo vaihtoehtoja kuten Nuroad, Grail, GX Pro yms yms. mutta mukavuuspainoitteinen asento kiinnostaa. Riittävän kauan kun arpoo niin loppuu kaikki mallit kohta joka merkiltä.

----------


## imartika

Itsekin katsellut soranjauhinta talliin, toisen säikeen johdosta huomasin että löytyy myös Augment CX Park. Onko palstalaisilla kokemusta tästä? Sijoittuu 2500€ hintaluokkaan. Ihan lenkkeilyyn hiekkatie/polut ympäristöön, ei ole vaellus yms tarpeita.

----------


## LJL

Keskellä parasta kesää iski ongelmat Exploron kanssa  :Irvistys:  Ensin Di2-akku pimeni ja vaihdettiin takuuseen. Meni aikaa, joskin Asetoneilla aikataulut varsin kohtuulliset. Sitten katkesi aerokiekon pinna, piti viedä Kivenlahden pyörähuoltoon ja samalla vaihdatin keskiön. Sekin kävi onneksi nopeasti. 

Päätin sitten samalla vaihtaa koko voimansiirron ja jarrupalat, niin etujarrusatulan jumittunutta mäntää painaessa mäntä halkesi (?) ja jarrunesteet eteisen lattialle että lorina kävi. Nooh, sitten ei muuta kuin Bike24:sta 24h pikakuriirilla (oikeasti alle 24h!) uusi jarrusatula ja Kivenlahden pyörähuolto ja eilen sain pyörän taas ajoon. Kyllähän se tuntui mukavalta.

Huoltoja odotellessa siirsin Mcarbonin 30mm kehillä varustetut maastokiekot Exploroon ja asentelin 38mm Gravelking Slickit siinä toivossa, että leveämpi kehä auttaisi renkaiden itseohjautuvuusongelmaan asfaltilla. Kuten yleensä, Stenu oli aivan oikeassa, leveämpi kehä ei auttanut joskaan ei merkittävästi pahentanutkaan asiaa. Ehkäpä hankin ne Rene Pherseet jossain vaiheessa. 

Maastokehät ja XTR-jarrulevyt eivät esteettisesti oikein toimi, aerokiekot ja Campangolon jarrulevyt ovat paremman näköiset. 50/34 eturattaat ja 11-32 Ultegran pakka tuntuvat olevan se oikea voimansiirto allekirjoittaneen ajoihin. Laitan aerokiekoille 32mm Continentalin GP5000:t jotka toimivat niillä parhaiten, josko sitä maantienlaitaa tulisi joskus motivoiduttua ajamaan. Kokoonpanoa en nyt punninnut mutta 8,4kg luokkaa tällä hetkellä.

Melko tarkalleen vuosi ja reilut 5000km takana Explorolla, kaikesta rahanmenosta ja teknisistä ongelmista huolimatta kyseessä on aikalailla täydellinen fillari meikäläiselle  :Cool:

----------


## r.a.i

Nyt on tullut jokunen satanen ajettua tuolla aiemmin tässä topicissa esitellyllä vanhasta teräsrungosta värkätyllä "grävelillä" ja olen kyllä tykännyt tuon tyyppisestä ajosta. Olin tuossa tänä vuonna aiemmin suunnitellut hommaavani loppuvuonna itselleni lahjaksi uuden maantiefillarin (vanha on Cervelo R5 VWD), mutta tuo sorateiden ja tutkimattomien taipaleiden kutsu taitaa viedä voiton ja speksaus on siirtynyt jonkinlaiseen road+ fillariin. Ajatukset ovat harhailleet vannejarrulisesta pienen pajan runkosetistä moderniin teräsrunkoon levyjarruilla. Speksit olisivat about seuraavat:

- Metallirunko
- Levy tai vannejarru
- Ei sloupattu tai hyvin maltillinen slouppaus
- Rungon paino max 2 kg jos teräs
- Noin 700cc 40mm renkaat
- 2xN vaihtet
- Geometria enemmän sporttiseen ajoon kuin retkeilyyn suunnattu

Ongelma tuntuu olevan, että perinteiseen tyyliin ohuesta putkesta tehdyt teräsrungot on tehty enemmän reissupyöriksi (ja painaviksi) ja jos fillari on tehty modernien standardien mukaan, niin sitten on isketty ylikokoemäputket, levarit ja kaikki himmelit ja painoa tulee taas ihan pirusti.

Cinelliltä on tullut uusi Nemo Gravel, joka voisi olla ihan hyvä mutta jotenkin ehkä kuitenkin liian moderni.
https://cinelli.it/en/prodotti/nemo-gravel-en/

Onks foorumilla hyviä ideoita?

----------


## jakkok

> Onks foorumilla hyviä ideoita?



Tuo linkkaamasi on kyllä hieno, mutta entä sitten joku titaaninen?
Esim.Nordest Super Albarda:

https://nordestcycles.com/en/product...albarda-ti-kit


j

----------


## mph

Minäkin haeskelin pitkään kevyehköä teräsrunkoista gravel-pyörää. Tämänkin ketjun luin suurinpiirtein alusta saakka läpi, ihan kiinnostavaa materiaalia. Lopulta Fairlight Secan sai vakuuttumaan.  


https://fairlightcycles.com/product/secan-deposit


 Kutakin runkokokoa löytyy kahta eri korkeutta (regular ja tall), joten sporttinen geometria luultavasti löytyy. Putket ovat ohutta tavaraa kuten teräspyörässä minusta pitääkin olla. Secanin rungon painosta en ole varma, mutta saman merkin Strael-mallin runko 56-kokoisena painaa tämän tekstin mukaan 1,9 kg:


https://fairlightcycles.com/strael-concept-design-notes


 Secan näyttää saaneen melkein poikkeuksetta hyviä arvioita sekä testeissä että omistajilta, esim.:


https://road.cc/content/review/24800...t-cycles-secan


 Em. testin mukaan 56R-koon pyörä painaa hiukan alle 10 kg.  


 Itseasiassa olin pitkään kahden vaiheella, että valitako Strael 2.0 vai Secan, mutta Secaniin lopulta päädyin. Maksoin 500 £ varausmaksun joitakin viikkoja sitten, ja pyörän pitäisi valmistua marraskuun alussa.

----------


## Rosco

Mäki katoin aikanaan tota Nordestiä. Liian slackki geo ja tosi syvällä roikkuva keskiö sai mut perääntymään. (Jos joskus tykkää crossikisoissa ajella.) Cinellissä sporttinen geo, nykyaikaiset akselistandardit, sekä keskiön kierteet bsa. 

Secanissa samat ominaisuudet. Eli varsin hyviä vaihtoehtoja kyllä. 

Ite päädyin sit tähän: Reilly Gradient. Mahtuu (tosi) leveetä rengasta, kevyehkö, bsa keskiö ja 12milliset akselit. https://www.reillycycleworks.com/col...dient-complete 

Vuoden nyt ryskyttäny tota Gradienttia crossikisoissa, maantiellä sekä tietty hiekalla.  Pyörä painaa jotain 9,5 kg GRX completena. Vaihdoin ite kevyemmät kammet ja kiekot, näillä tipahti kilo painosta pois. 

Itseasiassa tykkäsin tosta pyörästä niin paljon, että tilasin nyt vuotta myöhemmin saman merkin titaanisen maantiepyörän. 

Pistetäämpä kuvan kanssa vielä, tässä kokoonpanossa alukiekoilla:

----------


## stenu

> Onks foorumilla hyviä ideoita?



Crust Lightning Bolt taitaa olla tehdasrungoista lähinnä tuon tyyppistä lähestymistapaa, jos 650B ja melko low trail geometria on ok. Suora vaakaputki, lyhyt perä ja sekä ohuet että ohutseinämäiset putket. Plaanaa varmasti. Jonkun mielestä todennäköisesti liian löysä. Ainakin jos ajelee gravelia pääsääntöisesti yli 25 km/h keskareilla, saattaa vähän jämäkämpi runko tuntua turvallisemmalta. (Toisaalta eipä löysyys näytä Ultra Romancea & Co juuri häiritsevän  :Hymy: ) Jos ajelut on pääasiassa hitaampaa kruisailua, plaanaamisesta on luultavimmin enemmän iloa kuin potentiaalisesta löysyydestä haittaa. Löytyy sekä levari- että vannejarruversiona. Vannejarrullisessa on quill-stemmi, mikä jakanee mielipiteitä.

----------


## r.a.i

^ Hyviä vaihtoehtoja! Tuo Nordest taitaa olla tosiaan liian MTB mun käyttöön. Fairlightin pojille laitoin mailia joku viikko sitten mailia ja kysyin mahdollisuutta saada Secan tehtynä Straelin putkista. Ei onnistunut ja kertoivat et noilla on painoeroa 200 grammaa. On ollut pari kertaa ostoskorissa, tällä hetkellä menee toimitukset mun koossa ensi vuodelle. Reilly on uus mulle ja titaani on vaihtoehto, mutta teräs kuitenkin ehkä vielä ykkösenä. Näissä kaikissa ja myös Cinellissä kuitenkin kutittelee se epäilys, että miten smoothisti tommonen rakenne pelaa, vaikka arvioissa noita monesti kehutaan. Mielellään kuulisin kokemuksia tämän tyyppisten runkojen omistajilta.

Mulla on siis sama epäilys, mistä Stenu aiemmin maininnut et nyky EU-standardit ja muotirakenteet johtavat siihen että runkomateriaalina teräs menettää ominaispiirteensä. Mulla on täysjäykkä Genesiksen 29 maasturi 725 reiskaa joka on kuin rautakanki. Et siinä mielessä houkuttais tuo Crustin testaaminen jos siitä löytyis sitä taikamattofiilistä. Kait tuo jonkinlaisessa kulttimaineessa on jenkeissä. Quill ei ahdista mutta tuo levariversio on hemmetin paljon hienompi ja ”parempaa” matskua. Siinä tosin on 1 tuuman ohjainputki ja noita stemmejä on vähän huonommin saatavilla. Noin 1500 taalaa posteineen + verot..

Tuo Reilly on muuten siistin  näköinen...!

----------


## stenu

Mulla on molemmissa tämänhetkisissa rungoissa 31,8 mm vaakaputki ja 35 mm viistoputki. Jos muuttaisin jotain, niin nykykokemuksellani vaihtaisin vaakaputken 28,6-milliseksi, mutta viistoputken luultavasti pitäisin 35 millisenä. Ja niin ohutta kuin vaan saa eli 0,6/0,4/0,6 mm tai jotain sinne päin putkisetistä riippuen. Tommosella yhdistelmällä tulee n. 1,8-kiloinen runko (jos ylikokoemäputki ja läpiakselidropit niin +100-150g), joka kestää ajaa reippaamminkin ilman, että meno alkaa tuntumaan huterolta ja ohutseinämäiset putket demppaa sen verran kuin minä koen tarpeelliseksi. Mä en ehkä ihan Crust-tyyppiseen ratkaisuun uskaltaisi lähteä, mutta olisi erittäin kiinnostavaa kuulla kokemuksia, jos joku uskaltaisi...  :Vink: 

Eurooppalaisten custom-pajojen hinnat pyörii tätä nykyä skaalassa Life/Spirit yms. rungot alkaen n. 2000-2500 euroa ja teräskeula n. 400-500 euroa. Siihen verrattuna Crustit jää vielä kohtuu edullisiksi. Tuumaisen kaulan saa shimmitettyä niin, että kaikki 1 1/8-tuuman stemmit sopii eli siitä en tekisi ongelmaa, jos muuten kiinnostaa.

----------


## stenu

Faggin Tornosubito tuli vielä mieleen, jos vannejarrut ok. Runko Zonaa ja Niobium SL-haarukka. Omasta SL-putkisesta haarukasta olen tykännyt. Levareilla ei pääse samanlaiseen lopputulokseen ja ajomukavuuteen haarukalla on melkeinpä isompi merkitys kuin rungolla. Tornosubiton runkosetin hinta on 2299 euroa (korona-aikaan keväällä olisivat tinkinmättä tiputtaneet sen 1959 euroon). Voi olla, että ei mene ihan 40 mm rengas.

Lisäksi tietenkin on mun kestosuosikki eli Gunnar Crosshairs. Omasta kertaalleen jo korjatustakin vanhuksestani en luovu. Niissä putket on vaihtuneet OX Platinumista Vari-Wall:ksi, kun True Temper lopetti fillariputkien valmistuksen, mutta niissä ei pitäisi olla olennaista eroa. Keväällä Cyclon ratkettua oli todella lähellä, että olisin tilannut uuden CrossHairsin. Enempää setämiespyörävaihtoehtoja ei sitten tulekaan mieleen.

----------


## r.a.i

Tornosubitoa olen kanssa ihaillut ja Gunnaria myös. Noissa taitaa tosiaan rengastila olla alle speksien mukaan 40 mm, jos se nyt on se sweetspot johon yritän tähdätä. Tuolla oli kyllä Gunnariin laitettu Compassin 700x44 renkaat (https://gravelcyclist.com/bicycle-te...yclocross-rig/) että vissiin nekin sopii?

Tuo Crustin lähestymistapa kyllä puhuttelee, mutta jotenkin ahistaa tilata USA:sta runko joka on ensin tehty Taiwanista. Varsinkin tuo Lightnin Bolt cantiversio näyttää kuvissa aika räkäiseen hitsatulta. Levariversio sensijaan on siististi juotettu.

Voi olla, että kustomiksi menee jos kokoteräkseen ja tommoseen setämiesgraveliin päädyn. Laitoin tossa jo yhteen paikkaan kyselyn, katsotaan miten käy.

----------


## moukari

Carbonda CFR696 olisi tulossa kohti Suomea. Saa nähdä millainen peli siitä tulee. Innolla odotan, että saa riittävän leveää kumia alle ja pääsee rymistelemään metsäautoteiden soralouhikkoja pitkin. Talveksi ei taida ihan Ice Spiker mahtua alle (ehkä 27,5"-koossa?), mutta nykyiseen cx-pyörään verrattuna talvirengasvalikoima laajenee huomattavasti. Tarkoitus laittaa nyt mekaaninen 2x11-voimansiirto. Di2 oli myös harkinnassa, kun se löytyy jo maantiepyörästä, mutta en oikein nähnyt tarvetta laittaa sähköjä tähän.

----------


## paaton

> Carbonda CFR696 olisi tulossa kohti Suomea. Saa nähdä millainen peli siitä tulee. Innolla odotan, että saa riittävän leveää kumia alle ja pääsee rymistelemään metsäautoteiden soralouhikkoja pitkin. Talveksi ei taida ihan Ice Spiker mahtua alle (ehkä 27,5"-koossa?), mutta nykyiseen cx-pyörään verrattuna talvirengasvalikoima laajenee huomattavasti. Tarkoitus laittaa nyt mekaaninen 2x11-voimansiirto. Di2 oli myös harkinnassa, kun se löytyy jo maantiepyörästä, mutta en oikein nähnyt tarvetta laittaa sähköjä tähän.



Laita suoraan täyspitkillä kuorilla. Helpottaa elämää kuran ja suolaveden kanssa.

----------


## stenu

> Tornosubitoa olen kanssa ihaillut ja Gunnaria myös. Noissa taitaa tosiaan rengastila olla alle speksien mukaan 40 mm, jos se nyt on se sweetspot johon yritän tähdätä. Tuolla oli kyllä Gunnariin laitettu Compassin 700x44 renkaat (https://gravelcyclist.com/bicycle-te...yclocross-rig/) että vissiin nekin sopii?
> 
> Tuo Crustin lähestymistapa kyllä puhuttelee, mutta jotenkin ahistaa tilata USA:sta runko joka on ensin tehty Taiwanista. Varsinkin tuo Lightnin Bolt cantiversio näyttää kuvissa aika räkäiseen hitsatulta. Levariversio sensijaan on siististi juotettu.
> 
> Voi olla, että kustomiksi menee jos kokoteräkseen ja tommoseen setämiesgraveliin päädyn. Laitoin tossa jo yhteen paikkaan kyselyn, katsotaan miten käy.



Jep, nyky-Crosshairsit on speksattu 38-millisille lokareiden kera. Ilman lokareita mahtuu ainakin 40-milliset. Mun vanhempaan versioon meni 40-milliset Nanot just ja just, mutta vähän turhan ahtaasti. Chainstaytten korjauksen yhteydessä Konga vähän kasvatti tilaa ja nyt mahtuisi nekin.

Jos kustomiin päädyt, niin kokeile kysyä tarjousta Edelbikesista. Francoin kanssa meilailin aika pitkään ennen kuin Cyclo vei voiton silloin aikoinaan ja olen somessa seuraillut hänen tekemisiään siitä lähtien.

----------


## moukari

> Laita suoraan täyspitkillä kuorilla. Helpottaa elämää kuran ja suolaveden kanssa.



Jep, näin on tarkoitus tehdä. On sitten myös helpompi vaihdella vaijereita säännöllisin väliajoin kun ei tarvitse kalastella vaijerin päätä rungon sisältä. Viimeksi meni cx-pyörän kanssa kaksi iltaa siihen ja lopuksi sain vasta kitarankielen ja magneetin avulla vaijerin ulos rungosta. Nuo tilaamani GRX810-kahvat pitäisivät olla aika mukavat käyttää, varsinkin kun on tuoreet vaijerit. 

Laitoin tilaukseen muiden osien ohessa Ritcheyn graveltangon (https://road.cc/content/review/25584...omax-handlebar). Olisi tästä ollut parikymmentä grammaa kevyempää WCS-versiotakin, mutta tämä halvempi lienee ihan yhtä melkein hyvä vaikka ei olekaan 7050-alumiinia. Kahvojen kohdalta pitäisi olla samalla korkeudella kuin normaali droppitanko, mutta keskeltä korkeammalla. Saa nyt nähdä onko yhtään sen parempi ajaa huonolla pinnalla, tuleepa ainakin kokeiltua. On se ainakin ihan siistin näköinen. Mielessä oli kyllä myös aerotanko, mutta uskon vetäväni talvella muutamat lipat pyörän kanssa ":D".

----------


## stenu

Easton EA70AX-dropperi: https://m.youtube.com/watch?time_con...7fqb8w6t7K8PLx

----------


## Rawjunk

Saatteko tuotettua samat watit gravel-pyörällä kuin maantiepyörällä? 

Tuntui todella nihkeeltä saada samoja tehoja, vaikka asento on miltei sama molemmissa pyörissä. Eilen oli vielä maantiepolkimet ja kengät käytössä.

----------


## misopa

Mulla on sama pyörä sekä maantielle, että graveliin. Soralla jää keskitehot hiukan alhaisemmaksi (toki myös keskinopeuskin). Arvelen tuon johtuvan siitä, että ajamisessa tulee väisteltyä monttuja yms. enemmän mitä maantiellä/kelvillä. Eli tehoa tulee kevennettyä enemmän useammassa kohdin. Vähän kuin maastossa, jossa huomattavan paljon suuremmin korustuu tuo teknisyydestä johtuva ap:n lasku.

Ja kääntäen, jos soralla haluaa saman keskinopeuden mitä assulla, tehoa tarvitaan enemmän. Kuinka paljon enemmän? Riippuu paljon soratien kunnosta. Osa sorateistä niin hyviä, että tehoeroa ei paljon tule.

----------


## Rosco

Mulla ainakin tuntuu olevan niin, että tehovaihtelut on melko erilaiset hiekkatiellä verrattuna maantielle. GG lenkeillä usein mäet jyrkempiä ja lyhyempiä, jolloin mäkeen tulee ajettua suuremmalla momentumilla. Isommat tehopiikit varmaan sit pidemmän päälle kuluttaa enemmän ja laskee keskitehoo lenkin pitkittyessä. 

Mutta, itse olen huomannu että tehot on kutakuinkin linjassa maantiepyörän kanssa. Toki erilaista ajamista.

----------


## moukari

> Saatteko tuotettua samat watit gravel-pyörällä kuin maantiepyörällä? 
> 
> Tuntui todella nihkeeltä saada samoja tehoja, vaikka asento on miltei sama molemmissa pyörissä. Eilen oli vielä maantiepolkimet ja kengät käytössä.



Pitäisi olla sama mittari molemmissa, jotta pystyisi ihan varmaksi sanomaan. Toisaalta pitäisi myös omistaa gravelpyörä, jotta voisin sanoa mielipiteeni. Joka tapauksessa, mulla on korkeammat tehot cyclocross-pyörällä sekä pidemmillä lenkeillä että intervalleissa. Olen yrittänyt laittaa molemmissa aika lailla samanlaisen ajoasennon (long & low), mutta soralenkeillä cyclocrossilla tulee isompia lukuja kuin maantiepyörällä asfaltilla riippumatta siitä, mitkä polkimet cyclocrossissa on kiinni. Luulisin, että tämä johtuu siitä, että soralla vierintävastus on suurempi ja joutuu alitajuisesti tekemään enemmän töitä. Cyclolla ei tule edes revittyä samalla tavalla ylämäkiä kuin maantiepyörällä. Samaan vauhtiin sen sijaan tarvitsee soralla muutaman kymmentä wattia enemmän.

----------


## paaton

> Saatteko tuotettua samat watit gravel-pyörällä kuin maantiepyörällä? 
> 
> Tuntui todella nihkeeltä saada samoja tehoja, vaikka asento on miltei sama molemmissa pyörissä. Eilen oli vielä maantiepolkimet ja kengät käytössä.



Jos laittaa samat renkaat, niin varmaan kyllä. Mä saan itse isommat tehot kovassa vauhdissa, eli inertia vaikuttaa. Roadilla pääsee kovempaa ja watteja on helpompi tuottaa.

----------


## kervelo

> Saatteko tuotettua samat watit gravel-pyörällä kuin maantiepyörällä?



Gravelia ei (ainakaan toistaiseksi) ole, mutta maastopyörällä tehot on helppo pitää korkeammalla, kuin maantiepyörällä. Tämä siis XC/marathon-tyyppisessä ajossa teknisesti helpossa maastossa (hiihtoladun pohjia, soratietä, metsäautotietä, jne.), ei jossain etelä-suomalaisessa ryteikössä kuravellissä tunkatessa. Olenkin siirtynyt tekemään kaikki kovemman intensiteetin ajoni maasturilla.

----------


## Rawjunk

Jaa, tais selvitä tämä "tehomysteeri". 4iii:n kampi näyttää traineriin(Tacx Neo 1) verrattuna 4,5-7% vähemmän. Viimeksi, kun vertailin niin heitto oli 2,5%. Haluaisin luottaa Neon watteihin, koska isommat lukemat( :Hymy: ), mutta kunnon vauhdit vaatisi sit ihan järkyttävät watit. Nyt ulkowatit on kuitenkin ollu jotakuinkin linjassa laskureiden kanssa.


Edit: Kammen scale factor on vaihtunut taas itsekseen 0,95:stä ==>0,9:ään. Tämä on kiva, kun saa sit vanhoja lenkkidatoja ihmetellessä miettiä millähän asetuksilla ne on ajettu.

----------


## paaton

> Jaa, tais selvitä tämä "tehomysteeri". 4iii:n kampi näyttää traineriin(Tacx Neo 1) verrattuna 4,5-7% vähemmän. Viimeksi, kun vertailin niin heitto oli 2,5%. Haluaisin luottaa Neon watteihin, koska isommat lukemat(), mutta kunnon vauhdit vaatisi sit ihan järkyttävät watit. Nyt ulkowatit on kuitenkin ollu jotakuinkin linjassa laskureiden kanssa.
> 
> 
> Edit: Kammen scale factor on vaihtunut taas itsekseen 0,95:stä ==>0,9:ään. Tämä on kiva, kun saa sit vanhoja lenkkidatoja ihmetellessä miettiä millähän asetuksilla ne on ajettu.



Ei se ole mysteeri. Neo1 näyttää oikein. Piste. 
4iiii kampi näyttää oikein ainoastaan silloin, kun tehot on 50/50. Minulla tuo toteutuu jossain ftp-vo2 tehon välillä. Pienillä wateilla eroa on tosi paljonkin.
Sitä korjainta on ihan suotta yrittää käyttää. Olen testannut. Ei se korjaa poljintasapainon heittoja.

----------


## paaton

> Gravelia ei (ainakaan toistaiseksi) ole, mutta maastopyörällä tehot on helppo pitää korkeammalla, kuin maantiepyörällä. Tämä siis XC/marathon-tyyppisessä ajossa teknisesti helpossa maastossa (hiihtoladun pohjia, soratietä, metsäautotietä, jne.), ei jossain etelä-suomalaisessa ryteikössä kuravellissä tunkatessa. Olenkin siirtynyt tekemään kaikki kovemman intensiteetin ajoni maasturilla.



Tuossahan kannattaa olla tarkkana. Jos päälaji mtb, niin ehdottomasti noin. Jos taas maantie, niin ehdottomasti ei. Ei paljoa mtb watit auta, jos roadin pitäisi kulkea kovaa.

----------


## LJL

> Ei paljoa mtb watit auta, jos roadin pitäisi kulkea kovaa.



Erittäin totta. Ei mulla kyllä oikein maastowattejakaan ole, mutta sitäkään vähää ei maantiellä eikä myöskään grävellyksessä. Perseestä.

----------


## JohannesP

Saattanut jo olla täällä, mutta Factorilta tullut tässä kesällä 950 g runko 43 mm (700c) rengastilalla. Sinällään aika perus runko, mutta muutamalla satasella saa custom maalausta 2400 € runkosetin päälle. Vissiin vähän parempaa kuitutyötä omassa tehtaassa ja tämän puolesta puhuu myös historia auto- ja lentokoneosien valmistuksesta ennen pyöriin siirtymistä.

 https://factorbikes.com/models/ls/

----------


## misopa

Ja Cubelta Nuroad kuituisena. Kilpailukykyiseltä vaikuttava paketti.

https://www.cube.eu/en/2021/bikes/ro...onnprizmblack/

----------


## stenu

Jos jotain sattuu kiinnostamaan, niin sellainen huomio, että jos käyttää Steilacoomin rengaspaineita mittayksikkönä, niin ero Whisky No.7 Canti CX ja Columbus SL -jalkaisen teräshaarukan mukavuusero on jotain 0,5 ja 1,0 barin väliltä hyvin epätieteellisen ja subjektiivisen vertailun perusteella. Olen nyt parin viikon aikana vaihtanut muutamaan otteeseen haarukasta toiseen ja ajellut erilaisilla paineilla lenkkejä erilaisilla alustoilla. Jotta etupäästä saa yhtä mukavan kuin se on Cyclon originaalihaarukalla ja 2,5 barin paineilla, pitäisi Whiskyn kanssa paineiden olla jotain 1,5-2 bar luokkaa.

Ero korostuu sitä enemmän, mitä epätasaisempi alusta on. Tasaisella ja ei kovin karkealla soralla kuituhaarukka voi olla jopa mukavampi, koska se resonoi teräksistä vähemmän. Whisky ei ehkä ole maailman pehmeäkulkuisin kuituhaarukka, mutta tuskin jäykinkään. Painoero on vähän alle 0,4 kg (Whisky 430 g, Cyclo 810 g, molemmat kaulaputket katkaistuina ja kiinnitystarpeineen).

Hitaammassa ajelussa teräksinen on painoa lukuunottamatta oikeastaan joka suhteessa kivempi. Kovemmalla vauhdilla ajellessa kuituhaarukan tarkempi ohjaustuntuma ja vähempi notkuminen putkelta ajaessa erottu edukseen, mutta mitä epätasaisemmaksi alusta muuttuu, sitä poukkoilevammaksi etupää käy. En osaa sanoa, onko jompi kumpi nopeampi tai hitaampi.

Onko joku nähnyt jossain jotain testiä, jossa gravel- ja cx-haarukoita olisi testattu ihan oikeasti eikä vain jonkun tuntemuksiin perustuen?

----------


## Jukil

Olisi tarkoitus upgreidata gravel-fillarini. Nykyinen toiminut hyvin, hiilikuituhaarukka, Sram Apexit, levyjarrut... mutta se ruokahalu!  Ajan sekä soraa ja myös hieman metsätietä ja -polkuja mutta pitemmillä reissuilla yllättävän paljon asfaltilla. Siitä johtuen haluaisin ns. vauhdikkaamman gravelin, jolla öljysorataipaleet taittuisivat entistä vauhdikkaammin, pyörä siis enemmän maantieajon suuntaan.
Ajattelin pistää kaluston kerralla kuntoon, mitäs foorumilaiset suosittelelee jos hintaraja on n. 5000€?

----------


## TuplaO

^Fast gravel -kategoriaan menevät ainakin Cervelon Aspero ja Exploro. Muitakin löytyy varmasti. Täysikokoisilla kiekoilla, riittävän tiukoilla välityksillä ja sopivalla rengastuksella ajokokemus on ns. maantiemäinen. Viiteen tonniin saa jo ihan hienon pelin ilman mainittavia kompromisseja.

----------


## huotah

> Olisi tarkoitus upgreidata gravel-fillarini. Nykyinen toiminut hyvin, hiilikuituhaarukka, Sram Apexit, levyjarrut... mutta se ruokahalu!  Ajan sekä soraa ja myös hieman metsätietä ja -polkuja mutta pitemmillä reissuilla yllättävän paljon asfaltilla. Siitä johtuen haluaisin ns. vauhdikkaamman gravelin, jolla öljysorataipaleet taittuisivat entistä vauhdikkaammin, pyörä siis enemmän maantieajon suuntaan.
> Ajattelin pistää kaluston kerralla kuntoon, mitäs foorumilaiset suosittelelee jos hintaraja on n. 5000€?



3T Exploro tai RaceMax ja Cervelo Aspero tulee ekana mieleen. Open U.P. taitaa mennä jo reilusti yli 5000 euron. Luulisi myös, että tuohon budjettiin saa rakennettua myös teräsrunkoisen mittatilauksena, mutta en ole näihin tarkemmin perehtynyt joten voin olla väärässä.

Listaa ensin pyörät joissa on itsellesi sopivat geot, tarkista että runko nielee riittävän leveitä renkaita ja kiinnitä huomiota siihen että saat omaan käyttöösi järkevät välitykset. Näiden kohtien jälkeen lista onkin jo hyvin lyhyt ja voit alkaa soitella kivijalkoihin ja varautua joko määrittelemättömiin tai kuukausien mittaisiin toimitusaikoihin (älä myy vanhaa pyörää vielä).

----------


## Jukil

Kiitos huotah, Cerveloon jo tutustuinkin, mutta nuo 3T-mallit ovat jääneet huomaamatta, samoin nuo open-fillarit. Jatkan tutkailua mm. noista vaihtoehdoista!

----------


## LJL

> Cervelo Aspero



Kuva olisi kiva  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Ridleyn aerogravellista huhuja. 

https://bikerumor.com/2020/08/05/sne...o-gravel-bike/

Jotenkin vain itseltä meni luotto koko merkkiin alibaban rungon ympärille tehdyn kanzon vuoksi. Kovasti on ainakin tässä julkistuksessa yritetty vakuuttaa pyörän omasta suunnittelusta ja laadusta. Komealtahan tuo näyttäisi.

----------


## Jukil

> ^Fast gravel -kategoriaan menevät ainakin Cervelon Aspero ja Exploro. Muitakin löytyy varmasti. Täysikokoisilla kiekoilla, riittävän tiukoilla välityksillä ja sopivalla rengastuksella ajokokemus on ns. maantiemäinen. Viiteen tonniin saa jo ihan hienon pelin ilman mainittavia kompromisseja.



tanx👍

----------


## JaniM

> Kiitos huotah, Cerveloon jo tutustuinkin, mutta nuo 3T-mallit ovat jääneet huomaamatta, samoin nuo open-fillarit. Jatkan tutkailua mm. noista vaihtoehdoista!



Cervelo on aika painava. Kannattaa katsoa myös Rosen backroad mallit.

----------


## JackOja

Yks kaveri (ei mikään die hard -pyöräilijä) meinaa ostaa itselleen ja vaimolleen tämän Merlinin grainderin. Sanokaapa miksi ei kannattaisi, voin sitten välittää viestin  :Hymy: 
Äkkiseltään ei isompaa vikaa tuolllaiseksi halpikseksi

https://www.merlincycles.com/merlin-...21-197443.html

Ja kokosuositukset 160 cm naiselle ja 188 cm miehelle... en nyt ehdi itse perehtymään ja kiire kuulemma on kun fillarit on kaikkialta lopussa.

----------


## Plus

> Ajattelin pistää kaluston kerralla kuntoon, mitäs foorumilaiset suosittelelee jos hintaraja on n. 5000€?



Giant Revolt Advanced Pro 0 Force eTap. 2021-mallista on korjattu 2020-mallin heikkous eli liian kapeat kehät. (Nyt 25mm sisäleveys)

----------


## LJL

> Giant Revolt Advanced Pro 0 Force eTap. 2021-mallista on korjattu 2020-mallin heikkous eli liian kapeat kehät. (Nyt 25mm sisäleveys)



Ilmeeni (jota ei õle), kun on köyhtynyt enemmän kuin tuo maksaa uutena ja on joku kilon painavampi pyörä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Visqu

> Cervelo on aika painava. Kannattaa katsoa myös Rosen backroad mallit.



Koon 54 Asperon runko painoi 1208g värissä Teal. Kaikki hangerit ja ruuvit paikallaan, ilman saddle clamppiä.
Haarukan paino leikkaamattomana oli 471g. Kummatkin siis melko painavia.
Pyörä kuitenkin rakentui painoon 8.00kg polkimien, häkkien ja Garmin-mountin kanssa ilman yhtäkään weightweenie-osaa, tai no, J&L-läpiakselit mutta siinä se.

Ei mielestäni mikään tonnikeiju, toisaalta tämä korvasi Canyon Inflite CF SLX:n joka painoi vastaavasti varusteltuna 7.6kg, tosin eri osasarjalla.

----------


## huotah

> Kuva olisi kiva



Juuh, katsotaan kunhan saan pyörän julkaisukelpoiseen kuosiin, kaulaputken katkaistua ym. pientä säätöä tehtyä...

----------


## LJL

> Juuh, katsotaan kunhan saan pyörän julkaisukelpoiseen kuosiin, kaulaputken katkaistua ym. pientä säätöä tehtyä...



Jess!!

----------


## moukari

> Yks kaveri (ei mikään die hard -pyöräilijä) meinaa ostaa itselleen ja vaimolleen tämän Merlinin grainderin. Sanokaapa miksi ei kannattaisi, voin sitten välittää viestin 
> Äkkiseltään ei isompaa vikaa tuolllaiseksi halpikseksi
> 
> https://www.merlincycles.com/merlin-...21-197443.html
> 
> Ja kokosuositukset 160 cm naiselle ja 188 cm miehelle... en nyt ehdi itse perehtymään ja kiire kuulemma on kun fillarit on kaikkialta lopussa.



Aika hyvät osat vaikuttaa olevan. Rengastilaa 40 mm asti, jos se riittää niin ei varmaan mitään negatiivista hintaan nähden löydy. Vanteet saattavat olla painavat, mutta niin on melkein kaikissa tämän hintaluokan pyörissä. Rungosta en osaa sanoa minkä laatuinen on, mutta varmaan samaa luokkaa SUP X-Mudin kanssa joka on nelisensataa kalliimpi ja jossa on ilmeisesti aika pitkälti samat osat (https://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/su...ravel-disc-grx). Olisko naiselle 47/50 -kokoinen ja miehelle 56/59 riippuen mieltymyksistä ja kropan mittasuhteista.

----------


## huotah

> Koon 54 Asperon runko painoi 1208g värissä Teal. Kaikki hangerit ja ruuvit paikallaan, ilman saddle clamppiä.
> Haarukan paino leikkaamattomana oli 471g. Kummatkin siis melko painavia.
> Pyörä kuitenkin rakentui painoon 8.00kg polkimien, häkkien ja Garmin-mountin kanssa ilman yhtäkään weightweenie-osaa, tai no, J&L-läpiakselit mutta siinä se.
> 
> Ei mielestäni mikään tonnikeiju, toisaalta tämä korvasi Canyon Inflite CF SLX:n joka painoi vastaavasti varusteltuna 7.6kg, tosin eri osasarjalla.



Aspero on tosiaan kaukana maantiepyörän tai kevyen cyclocrossin painoista, mutta toisaalta esim. Exploro Teamin runko on vain noin 100g Asperoa kevyempi. Näiden runkojen tukevuutta osaa arvostaa kun pommittelee huonokuntoisia alamäkiä. Esim. Inflite CF SL:n runko elää vauhdissa enemmän, vaikka en sitäkään voi moittia vaan päinvastoin (vrt. Asperoon samoilla reiteillä). Yritän siis sanoa että näissä pyörissä painolle saa myös vastinetta.

----------


## Visqu

> Aspero on tosiaan kaukana maantiepyörän tai kevyen cyclocrossin painoista, mutta toisaalta esim. Exploro Teamin runko on vain noin 100g Asperoa kevyempi. Näiden runkojen tukevuutta osaa arvostaa kun pommittelee huonokuntoisia alamäkiä. Esim. Inflite CF SL:n runko elää vauhdissa enemmän, vaikka en sitäkään voi moittia vaan päinvastoin (vrt. Asperoon samoilla reiteillä). Yritän siis sanoa että näissä pyörissä painolle saa myös vastinetta.



Joo, nopeampi mä Assperolla oon ku Inflitella, johtunee osittain vakaammasta kyydistä, eli uskaltaa mennä lujempaa irtonaisella alustalla ja toisaalta runko vaikuttaa todella jäykältä putkelta runtatessa.

----------


## TuplaO

Paino on imho vähän vanhentunut suorituskykymittari. Ankkurit tietysti erikseen. Itsellä esim. hieman päältä kuusikiloinen maantiepyörä vaihtui moderninpaan kahdeksankiloiseen. Uusi liikkuu paremmin kaikessa ajossa. Gravelissa juurikin jämäkkyys ja vakaus on tärkeää, mikä yleensä näkyy vähän painossa pätkääkään menoa haittaamatta. En siis Asperoa sivuuttaisi painon takia todellakaan.

----------


## huotah

> Joo, nopeampi mä Assperolla oon ku Inflitella, johtunee osittain vakaammasta kyydistä, eli uskaltaa mennä lujempaa irtonaisella alustalla ja toisaalta runko vaikuttaa todella jäykältä putkelta runtatessa.



Jep, mäkään en huomaa putkelta ajessa mitään joustoa, mutta erityisesti kiertojäykkyys kiinnittää ensimmäisenä huomiota. En saa Asperoa taipumaan mihinkään suuntaan.

Mitkäs putkiosat ja kiekot sulla on Asperossa?

----------


## Visqu

> Jep, mäkään en huomaa putkelta ajessa mitään joustoa, mutta erityisesti kiertojäykkyys kiinnittää ensimmäisenä huomiota. En saa Asperoa taipumaan mihinkään suuntaan.
> 
> Mitkäs putkiosat ja kiekot sulla on Asperossa?



Tolppa on suora Zipp Speed SL, S-Works SL stemmi, 3T Superergo Team 44cm tanko.
Kiekot on LB:n WR38, 24 x CX-Ray ja DT180 EXP -navat.

Kiekoista ja stångastahan tuo toki joustaa ja CX-Rayt vähän mietityttää keston puolesta mutta katsotaan nyt.
Mitkä itsellä?

----------


## huotah

> Tolppa on suora Zipp Speed SL, S-Works SL stemmi, 3T Superergo Team 44cm tanko.
> Kiekot on LB:n WR38, 24 x CX-Ray ja DT180 EXP -navat.
> 
> Kiekoista ja stångastahan tuo toki joustaa ja CX-Rayt vähän mietityttää keston puolesta mutta katsotaan nyt.
> *Mitkä itsellä?*



Kaikki putkiosat on Eastonin bulkkitavaraa (EA50-sarja) ja kiekot EA70 AX. Noista kertyy ylimääräistä painoa, tolpan ja stongan saatan vaihtaa kuituisiin painonpudotuksen ja mukavuuden nimissä.

Jos tilasit kiekot suoraan LB:ltä niin paljonko niille tuli veroja ja tullimaksuja?

----------


## misopa

> Giant Revolt Advanced Pro 0 Force eTap. 2021-mallista on korjattu 2020-mallin heikkous eli liian kapeat kehät. (Nyt 25mm sisäleveys)



Näyttää olevan 2021 mallistossa tarjolla nyt myös pelkkä runkosetti. Tuo Chameleon Saturn väritys olisi kivaa vaihtelua tähän nykyiseen mattamusta/(piilo)hopea linjaan

(Ja tuossa näyttää olevan uusi D-Fuse SLR satulatolppakin)




https://www.giant-bicycles.com/int/r...vanced-ff-2021

----------


## Visqu

^tuossa on kyllä väri kohdallaan  :Cool:

----------


## stenu

> ...ilman yhtäkään weightweenie-osaa, tai no, J&L-läpiakselit mutta siinä se.







> Tolppa on suora Zipp Speed SL, S-Works SL stemmi, 3T Superergo Team 44cm tanko.
> Kiekot on LB:n WR38, 24 x CX-Ray ja DT180 EXP -navat.



Vähän jäin kyllä miettimään, että mitä ne weightweenie-osat nykyään sitten on..? =)

Mulla vuoden verran käytössä olleessa Speed SL tolpassa tahtoo satula pyöriä, jos ajaa reilummin töyssyyn pers penkissä. Toimi hyvin jonkin aikaa, mutta kun pääsi kerran pyörähtämään, niin on aiheuttanut päänvaivaa sen jälkeen. Nyt viimeisimpänä yrityksenä kävin kitkapinnat läpi karkeahkon hiekkapaperin kanssa. Jos ei auta, palaan Service Course SL -tolppaan ja cyclocrossia en ainakaan uskalla Speedin kanssa ajaa. Mukavuudessa noissa ei ollut oleellista eroa, joten tossa tapauksessa kuidun ainoa hyöty oli muutaman kymmenen gramman painonsäästö.

----------


## misopa

> Vähän jäin kyllä miettimään, että mitä ne weightweenie-osat nykyään sitten on..? =)



Ne on niitä Darimoa, Schmolkea, Hopp Carbon Partsia, yms. pienten pajojen hirvittävän hintaisia kuitukikkuloita  :Hymy: 

Mullakin Revoltissa ihan Ultegraa, GRX, orkkikset tolppa ja läpiakselit, jne. ja silti paino alle 8kg polkimien kanssa. Tuosta saisi vielä jonkun puoli kiloa helposti (ja kalliisti) pois noilla hipo-palikoilla, vaan kuten todettua, ei se pyörän painokaan kaikki kaikessa ole. Jalkoihin pitäs saada taakia lisää.

----------


## Visqu

> Vähän jäin kyllä miettimään, että mitä ne weightweenie-osat nykyään sitten on..? =)
> 
> Mulla vuoden verran käytössä olleessa Speed SL tolpassa tahtoo satula pyöriä, jos ajaa reilummin töyssyyn pers penkissä. Toimi hyvin jonkin aikaa, mutta kun pääsi kerran pyörähtämään, niin on aiheuttanut päänvaivaa sen jälkeen. Nyt viimeisimpänä yrityksenä kävin kitkapinnat läpi karkeahkon hiekkapaperin kanssa. Jos ei auta, palaan Service Course SL -tolppaan ja cyclocrossia en ainakaan uskalla Speedin kanssa ajaa. Mukavuudessa noissa ei ollut oleellista eroa, joten tossa tapauksessa kuidun ainoa hyöty oli muutaman kymmenen gramman painonsäästö.



Tähän tulikin jo jonkinlainen vastaus tuossa yllä mutta tosiaan, WW-osat lienee niitä joita ei aikuinen mies painorajoituksien puitteissa pysty käyttämään  :Hymy: 
Mitään Darimon tolppaa en kyllä uskaltais oman painon puitteissa kokeilla..

Speed SL tolppa on mulla toistaiseksi toiminut oikein hyvin, about vuoden on ollut eikä kyytikään aina ole hellää.
Läpiakselit tuli vaihdettua koska Asperon orkkikset oli oikeasti ankkurit, lisäksi massiiviset kiinteät kahva törröttäessään sattui silmiin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

Lihavien ihmisten WW-osat tekee Mcfk. Täytyy vielä punnita Exploroa kun ne Rene Ruumisautot eräs kaunis päivä kolahtaa postiluukusta, mutta jossain 8,3kg luokassa pyöritään. Helkkari että tulisi kalliiksi jos haluaisi alle 8kg kokoonpanon. Jos päivittäisi rungon Racemaxiin, olisi joka tapauksessa vaihdettava flatmount-jarrut niin siinä yhteydessä Dura-Acen kahvoilla ja jarrusatuloilla pääsisi ainakin aika lähelle. Voi olla että Sramin dub-keskiöllä ja Quarqin wattikammilla, tai ylipäätänsä kuitukammilla saisi myös riipaistua rammoja. Saisi myös irtisanottua paperimiestä siteeratakseni riipaistua kovan kännin, sen jälkeen kun vaimon palaute rahanmenosta olisi kuunneltu.

----------


## Taimo M.

^ Miksi mulla on muistikuva että sun plörö ois painanut alle 8kg(7,8kg?) jossain välissä ja jos näin on niin mistä painonlisäys? Mulla tällä hetkellä plörössä paino 8,5kg luokkaa ja aattelin sen alle 8kg saada kunhan
saan päätettyä miten sen lopen teen.  :Hymy:

----------


## misopa

> Läpiakselit tuli vaihdettua koska Asperon orkkikset oli oikeasti ankkurit, lisäksi massiiviset kiinteät kahva törröttäessään sattui silmiin



Ihmeen kauan olen jaksanut katsella noita Giantin omia kauhukahvoja. Priorisointi ollut muissa komponenteissa. Mutta olisiko tuo ns. viimenen silaus tai vaihtoehtoisesti piste iin päälle, kun nuo vaihtaisi.

----------


## JaniM

> Paino on imho vähän vanhentunut suorituskykymittari. Ankkurit tietysti erikseen. Itsellä esim. hieman päältä kuusikiloinen maantiepyörä vaihtui moderninpaan kahdeksankiloiseen. Uusi liikkuu paremmin kaikessa ajossa. Gravelissa juurikin jämäkkyys ja vakaus on tärkeää, mikä yleensä näkyy vähän painossa pätkääkään menoa haittaamatta. En siis Asperoa sivuuttaisi painon takia todellakaan.



Tuo on vain painavan pyörän omistajan selittelyä. Kyllä se 7 kiloinen pyörä on AINA nopeampi, kuin sama pyörä 8 kiloisena. Gravelissa ei paino tuo yhtään jämäkkyyttä/vakautta Sen tuo oikea suunnittelu ja korkealaatuisen hiilikuidun taitava käyttö.

----------


## Visqu

> Ihmeen kauan olen jaksanut katsella noita Giantin omia kauhukahvoja. Priorisointi ollut muissa komponenteissa. Mutta olisiko tuo ns. viimenen silaus tai vaihtoehtoisesti piste iin päälle, kun nuo vaihtaisi.



Tuli siitä kyllä paljon kliinimpi kun ne vaihtoi.
Kantsii sitten muistaa ottaa kuusiokolo lenkille mukaan ettei jää sisuri laittamatta/vaihtamatta jos huonosti käy  :Hymy:

----------


## Visqu

> Tuo on vain painavan pyörän omistajan selittelyä. Kyllä se 7 kiloinen pyörä on AINA nopeampi, kuin sama pyörä 8 kiloisena. Gravelissa ei paino tuo yhtään jämäkkyyttä/vakautta Sen tuo oikea suunnittelu ja korkealaatuisen hiilikuidun taitava käyttö.



Ikävä kyllä, oikea suunnittelu on lähes aina kompromissi mm. kestävyyden, käytettävien materiaalien, valmistustekniikan ja hinnan suhteen  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> ^ Miksi mulla on muistikuva että sun plörö ois painanut alle 8kg(7,8kg?) jossain välissä ja jos näin on niin mistä painonlisäys? Mulla tällä hetkellä plörössä paino 8,5kg luokkaa ja aattelin sen alle 8kg saada kunhan
> saan päätettyä miten sen lopen teen.



Nou, ei oo ollut alle 8 missään vaiheessa valitettavasti. Täytyy kartoittaa paljonko se nyt vähimmillään painaa ja miettiä lisäkeventelyn mielekkyyttä. Jotakin 8,2kg se varmaan on Mcarbon 30mm/32h Aerolite/240s maastokiekoilla. Jotenkin perseestä kun runko on kuitenkin Ltd, satula 90g Berk, stonga aika kevyt Mcfk jne., kaikista maksanut pitkän pennin ja silti se vaan painaa. Toki kyse on siitä että pitäisi ne oikeasti hifit kiekot hommata niinkuin Visqulla. Mersussa vuotaa takajousituksen ilmapussit että taitaa ne rahat mennä siihen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

^ihmeen painava kyllä on kun mun kokoonpano ankkurititskurungolla (1623 g) painaa 8.3 kg.

----------


## TuplaO

> Tuo on vain painavan pyörän omistajan selittelyä. Kyllä se 7 kiloinen pyörä on AINA nopeampi, kuin sama pyörä 8 kiloisena. Gravelissa ei paino tuo yhtään jämäkkyyttä/vakautta Sen tuo oikea suunnittelu ja korkealaatuisen hiilikuidun taitava käyttö.



Hienoa hiustenhalkomista. Ei kukaan ole puhunut samasta pyörästä. Uskon, että pystyt noilla eväillä sen ymmärtämään.

----------


## Qilty

> Nou, ei oo ollut alle 8 missään vaiheessa valitettavasti. Täytyy kartoittaa paljonko se nyt vähimmillään painaa ja miettiä lisäkeventelyn mielekkyyttä. Jotakin 8,2kg se varmaan on Mcarbon 30mm/32h Aerolite/240s maastokiekoilla. Jotenkin perseestä kun runko on kuitenkin Ltd, satula 90g Berk, stonga aika kevyt Mcfk jne., kaikista maksanut pitkän pennin ja silti se vaan painaa. Toki kyse on siitä että pitäisi ne oikeasti hifit kiekot hommata niinkuin Visqulla. Mersussa vuotaa takajousituksen ilmapussit että taitaa ne rahat mennä siihen



Ihan mielenkiinnosta, paljonko sellaset hipo kiekot gräveliin painaa(ja maksaa)? Mulla on vanhat amerikkalaiset mtb kiekot grävelissä, 32 pinnaa muistaakseni ja ne painaa 1495g pari. Olisko ollu vielä 25mm sisäleveydellä

----------


## sf12

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta, paljonko sellaset hipo kiekot gräveliin painaa(ja maksaa)? Mulla on vanhat amerikkalaiset mtb kiekot grävelissä, 32 pinnaa muistaakseni ja ne painaa 1495g pari. Olisko ollu vielä 25mm sisäleveydellä



Painaa 1296g, maksaa 2500€, sisäleveys 25mm ja ikuinen takuu. https://rovalcomponents.com/products/terra-clx

----------


## LJL

> ^ihmeen painava kyllä on kun mun kokoonpano ankkurititskurungolla (1623 g) painaa 8.3 kg.



Voi pipfeleiden kevät. En halua lukea tämmöistä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Painaa 1296g, maksaa 2500€, sisäleveys 25mm ja ikuinen takuu. https://rovalcomponents.com/products/terra-clx



Takuu piristää kyrvähdyksen iskiessä. Nämä voisi olla omaan makuun hyvät 1220g, kustannus kolmisen tonttua: https://r2-bike.com/SCHMOLKE-Laufrad...r-Team-Edition

----------


## misopa

Omat kiekot maksoi 800€. Kehät LB WR38 (eli samat kuin Visqulla), pinnat Pillar:in jotkut kevyet aerot ja navat Novatec. Eli tuollainen "budjetti-setti" noiden pinnojen ja napojen suhteen. Mutta hyvin ovat toimineet, pinnat edelleen sormin tunnusteltuna yhtä kireällä kuin uutena ja napojen laakerit hiljaiset ja rullaavat. Vaparissakaan ei ongelmia. Ajettu n. 4400km. Muuta huoltoa noille ei ole tehty, kuin päältä pesu. Kiekkosetin paino 1460g. Eli, ei nyt mitkään ultrakevyet kiekot, mutta kumit ovat sen sijaan todella kevyet (330g/kpl) kokoisekseen (45mm). Rene Hersen logoilla näköjään kumin paino vähän kasvoi vs. vanha Compass  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

^24 pinnaa per kiekko? Itsellä samoilla kehillä, mutta 28 pinnalla ja DT350 ankkurinavoilla 1584 g.

^^"empfohlene Reifenbreite: 23-28 mm"

----------


## LJL

> "empfohlene Reifenbreite: 23-28 mm"







> Voi pipfeleiden kevät. En halua lukea tämmöistä

----------


## misopa

> ^24 pinnaa per kiekko? Itsellä samoilla kehillä, mutta 28 pinnalla ja DT350 ankkurinavoilla 1584 g.



Jep, 24 pinnaa.

Nythän tuosta kehästä on myös Flyweight versio saatavilla, jolla painosta saa silpaistua pois 55g/kehä. Painoraja tosin putoaa 135 kilosta 90 kiloon. Kestäisivät tosin tällaisen 66kg rimpulan alla ja varsinkin kun en kivikkojuurakossa tykkää ryskätä.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Hienoa hiustenhalkomista. Ei kukaan ole puhunut samasta pyörästä. Uskon, että pystyt noilla eväillä sen ymmärtämään.



Hiusten halkominenhan on kivaa, mutta onhan se toisaalta niinkin, että ei painon merkitys ole oikeasti mihinkään muuttunut. Teollisuus/markkinointi ovat tuoneet rinnalle muitakin ominaisuuksia kuten aerodynamiikka ja leveiden renkaiden mahtuminen runkoon, mutta edelleen painovoimalla on samanlainen vaikutus kuin aiemmin. Se on tietysti vähän toinen asia, minkä arvon kukin millekin ominaisuudelle antaa.

----------


## JackOja

^^mjoo itsekin kärpässarjassa, mutta bikepackaan noilla myös niin laskin varman päälle, että kestää siinäkin. Siksi 28 pinnaa eikä Flyweight.

Nyt houkuttaisi tuo -10% tarjous DT240-navallisista... jospa jotkin kevyet lenkkikiekot. Koitan kuitenkin järkeillä, etten tarvitse  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Ei oo maailman jäykin eikä oo maailman kevein, mutta on #gravelspecific  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Taimo M.

> Nou, ei oo ollut alle 8 missään vaiheessa valitettavasti. Täytyy kartoittaa paljonko se nyt vähimmillään painaa ja miettiä lisäkeventelyn mielekkyyttä. Jotakin 8,2kg se varmaan on Mcarbon 30mm/32h Aerolite/240s maastokiekoilla. Jotenkin perseestä kun runko on kuitenkin Ltd, satula 90g Berk, stonga aika kevyt Mcfk jne., kaikista maksanut pitkän pennin ja silti se vaan painaa. Toki kyse on siitä että pitäisi ne oikeasti hifit kiekot hommata niinkuin Visqulla. Mersussa vuotaa takajousituksen ilmapussit että taitaa ne rahat mennä siihen



Ei sillä että käskisin vaihtamaan, mutta oletkos tutkiskellut/tietoinen paljonko paino putoaisi 1x systeemillä? Mähän meinailin itsekkin alun muutattaa exploroni 2x systeemiksi. Mutta tuolla reilun tonnin nyt ajelleena en yllättäen näekkään tarvetta. Täytyy toki sanoa että tuo 2x näyttää mun silmään pareelta. :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Ei sillä että käskisin vaihtamaan, mutta oletkos tutkiskellut/tietoinen paljonko paino putoaisi 1x systeemillä? Mähän meinailin itsekkin alun muutattaa exploroni 2x systeemiksi. Mutta tuolla reilun tonnin nyt ajelleena en yllättäen näekkään tarvetta. Täytyy toki sanoa että tuo 2x näyttää mun silmään pareelta.



Se lienee kaikkineen jokusen sataa grammaa lisää. En vaihda 1x, koska automaagisen Di2-etuvaihtajan autuus ja ihanat laajat välitykset  :Hymy:  Yksi mikä tuo myös on järeiden kahvojen lisäksi RX-mallin takavaihtaja, se taisi olla aika painava. Että, voihan helkutin helkutin helkutti!!

----------


## misopa

Revoltista lähti 1x muutoksella n. 130g painoa vs 2x. Mutta nämä tapauskohtaisia. Välitysten skaala riittää itselle hyvin, mutta joissain ss/kynnysvedoissa yhden hampaan loikka olisi paikallaan kadenssin optimoimiseen. Vaan yleensä tuo ei käy edes mielessä silloin kun ajetaan ns. normaalisti.

----------


## stenu

Nyt on kova. Viiksi-Tompalta tulee pakattava "gravel"-tandemi. Herra itse on siis vaimonsa kanssa lähdössä kiertämään maailmaa kyseisellä vehkeellä.



https://eu.ritcheylogic.com/eu_en/ou...tandm-frameset

----------


## LJL

^ On kova. Jos vaimo ratsastaisi hevosen sijaan pyörällä, aloittaisimme oitis parisuhdepyöräilyn.

----------


## Divi

Mielenkiintoinen homma käyttää tuommosia v-bandeja. Tuttuja härveleitä muista harrastuksista. Kauankohan ne vaan pysyy timminä ennenkun alkaa nitisemään ja natisemaan?

----------


## moukari

> Se lienee kaikkineen jokusen sataa grammaa lisää. En vaihda 1x, koska automaagisen Di2-etuvaihtajan autuus ja ihanat laajat välitykset  Yksi mikä tuo myös on järeiden kahvojen lisäksi RX-mallin takavaihtaja, se taisi olla aika painava. Että, voihan helkutin helkutin helkutti!!



RX-takavaihtaja on myös autuas ja ihana! Välillä joutuu tarkistamaan, että vaihde meni oikeasti päälle kun se vaihtaa niin nätisti. Eikä ketju hakkaa eikä hypi mihinkään.

----------


## LJL

> RX-takavaihtaja on myös autuas ja ihana! Välillä joutuu tarkistamaan, että vaihde meni oikeasti päälle kun se vaihtaa niin nätisti. Eikä ketju hakkaa eikä hypi mihinkään.



Joo se on ihQ. Valitettavasti jotkut ihQt ratkaisut ovat painavia

----------


## kaakku

Vähän tekis mieli laittaa deposit Fairlight Secaniin. Kai tuosta SuperX:n runko+tolppa+kammet -kombosta saisi myydessä jonkun satasen niin ei tuntuisi niin pahalta.

----------


## paaton

LJL:llä iski paha painokriisi päälle. Haiskahtaa orastavalta fillarikuumeelta.

----------


## LJL

> LJL:llä iski paha painokriisi päälle. Haiskahtaa orastavalta fillarikuumeelta.



Olen koronan jäljiltä (ajamatta jääneet työmatkat + peruuntuneet tavoitteet) läskimpi kuin koskaan. Kyseessä on siis päivänselvä freudilainen projektio. Mutta kyllähän se hävettää jos pyörä on lihava ja on itsekin lihava. Jope Ruonansuun sivupersoonamiestä siteeratakseni kyllä mä vielä läskit karistan *pyörästä*, itsestäni *pyörästä, haa*

----------


## JackOja

^
"Pyörän painolla ei ole mitään väliä, on helpompi ottaa pari kiloa kuskista kuin pyörästä!"
-vanha foorumitotuus-

Depositti ineen vaan @kaakku

----------


## TuplaO

> Hiusten halkominenhan on kivaa, mutta onhan se toisaalta niinkin, että ei painon merkitys ole oikeasti mihinkään muuttunut. Teollisuus/markkinointi ovat tuoneet rinnalle muitakin ominaisuuksia kuten aerodynamiikka ja leveiden renkaiden mahtuminen runkoon, mutta edelleen painovoimalla on samanlainen vaikutus kuin aiemmin. Se on tietysti vähän toinen asia, minkä arvon kukin millekin ominaisuudelle antaa.



Ompas tää nyt vaikeaa. Tätä mieltä olin minäkin, kunnes huomasin pari kiloa painavampaa ankkuria ohjastaessani olevani sekä nopeampi että koettelemuksen jälkeen freesimpi. Vaikea sitä oli alkuun hyväksyä/ymmärtää, sitten pääsin asian yli. Ajamalla ja kokeilemalla se selviää.

----------


## stenu

> ^
> "Pyörän painolla ei ole mitään väliä, on helpompi ottaa pari kiloa kuskista kuin pyörästä!"
> -vanha foorumitotuus-
> 
> Depositti ineen vaan @kaakku



Kuskin massan kasvattaminen se vasta helppoa onkin...  :Hymy: 

@kaakku, minkä kokoinen HyperX? Mulla voisi mahdollisesti olla käyttöä CX-kisarungolle.

----------


## stenu

> Ompas tää nyt vaikeaa. Tätä mieltä olin minäkin, kunnes huomasin pari kiloa painavampaa ankkuria ohjastaessani olevani sekä nopeampi että koettelemuksen jälkeen freesimpi. Vaikea sitä oli alkuun hyväksyä/ymmärtää, sitten pääsin asian yli. Ajamalla ja kokeilemalla se selviää.



Samasta syystä ajelen huoletta kilon verran hiilarirunkosettiä painavammalla teräsputkikasalla. Nopeudesta en osaa sanoa, mutta todennäköisesti kuitenkin edelleen pätee sekin vanha totuus, että pyörä ei tee kuskista nopeaa vaan kuski pyörästä ja toi ensimmäinen ei varsinaisesti toteutudu mun kohdalla. Freesiydestä sen sijaan olen varma ja sitä osaan arvostaa sitä enemmän, mitä enemmän setämiesikäistyn.

(Noin periaatteessa kiinnostaisi faktatieto siitä, että millaisilla keskinopeuksilla pitää gravelilenkkejä ajella, että ultimaattisen jäykkä runko on oikeasti nopein. Aikalailla subjektiivisten kokemusten perusteella näitä asioita arvioidaan ja omat kokemukset on sen sorttisia, että jos olisin kuiturunkoa ostamassa, olisin ensisijaisesti huolissani siitä, että se ei vaan olisi liian jäykkä mun ajoille ja mun käyttöön.)

----------


## moukari

Free Ranger Rival-voimansiirrolla lähtisi nyt halavalla: https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOOFR...-1-gravel-bike

----------


## TuplaO

^^Joo, tarpeet, fiilikset, vaatimukset, periaatteet tietysti vaihtelee kuskien välillä. Varsinaiset painoa koskevat "oivallukset" ovat omalta osin maantieltä, mutta soralla yms., arvostan jäykkyyttä kun se "estää" notkumisen. Jäykkyyttä en sitten arvostakaan enää, kun se muuttuu "kovuudeksi" ja ranteita/alaselkää alkaa kivistää. Tässä kohtaa olen kyllä huomannut, että rungon kovuuden saa muunnettua jäykkyydeksi etenkin rengaspaineineita tai rengasvalintaa säätämällä. Veikkaan, että Stenu ei ainakaan ole tässä kohtaa eri mieltä! 
Freesiyttä tosiaan arvostaa siinä kohtaa, kun huomaa olevansa maalissa aikaisempaa nopeammin sekä freesimpänä. Maalista tuli mieleen, että ainakin itselle kaksi erilaista maailmaa on lenkkeily (yksin) ja pyöräilytapahtumat, jossa vauhtia ja rytmiä tai ajolinjoja ei välttämättä pysty päättämään itse. Säätöhommat ja jäykkyydet yms. tuntuvat painottuvan näissä vähän erilailla. 
Painoa en syystä tai toisesta nykyään mieti enää soralla enkä maantiellä. Voi tietysti olla, että pitäisi. Vähän päältä kuusikiloinen maantiepyörä pölyttyy nurkassa ja kahdeksankiloinen ankkuri saa blisskilsoja koko ajan.

----------


## misopa

> Ridleyn aerogravellista huhuja. 
> 
> https://bikerumor.com/2020/08/05/sne...o-gravel-bike/
> 
> Jotenkin vain itseltä meni luotto koko merkkiin alibaban rungon ympärille tehdyn kanzon vuoksi. Kovasti on ainakin tässä julkistuksessa yritetty vakuuttaa pyörän omasta suunnittelusta ja laadusta. Komealtahan tuo näyttäisi.



Lisää tietoa Kanzosta:

https://roadbikeaction.com/first-loo...ravel-mix/amp/

Ainostaan yksinkertaisille, eli 1x.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Ompas tää nyt vaikeaa. Tätä mieltä olin minäkin, kunnes huomasin pari kiloa painavampaa ankkuria ohjastaessani olevani sekä nopeampi että koettelemuksen jälkeen freesimpi. Vaikea sitä oli alkuun hyväksyä/ymmärtää, sitten pääsin asian yli. Ajamalla ja kokeilemalla se selviää.



Vaikeeta tosiaan on. Se että paino ei ole ainut ratkaiseva tekijä pyörän hyvyydessä tai huonoudessa ei tarkoita, että fysiikan lait olisivat painon vaikutuksen osalta muuttuneet.

----------


## LJL

Matti Nykästä siteeratakseni jos joku on varmaa niin se on aivan varmaa, että pyörä ei saa olla niin kevyt ettei se ole kestävä. Ei liity grävellykseen mutta joskus laitoin maasturin vaihteensiirtäjän kiinni alumiinikevennyspultilla, painonsäästö about 3g. Irtosi/kierteet meni kisassa. Oli maailmankaikkeuden eniten sysi-revasta alkaa sitä säätää kesken kisan, sain sentään kuntoon. Tuommoisiin en enää lähde.

----------


## TuplaO

^^Missähän täällä on lähdetty väittämään fysiikan lakien kumoutuneen? Palaa sieltä teoriamaailman sfääreistä vähän lähemmäs pyöräilyä, niin avautuu nämäkin jutut vähän paremmin. Ei näitä kannata aina vaikeamman kautta miettiä, täähän on vaan pyöräilyä. Ihan oikeaa järkeä on mukana loppupeleissä aika vähän, vaikkei sitä aina haluakaan uskoa.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> ^^Missähän täällä on lähdetty väittämään fysiikan lakien kumoutuneen? Palaa sieltä teoriamaailman sfääreistä vähän lähemmäs pyöräilyä, niin avautuu nämäkin jutut vähän paremmin. Ei näitä kannata aina vaikeamman kautta miettiä, täähän on vaan pyöräilyä. Ihan oikeaa järkeä on mukana loppupeleissä aika vähän, vaikkei sitä aina haluakaan uskoa.



Jaahas. Yllättävän vakava asia taisi olla. Eiköhän se jonkun jäsenen edellisellä sivulla laittama juttu painavan pyörän omistajan selittelyistä ollut ihan huumoria, jos se tai joku muu nyt tässä vielä suututtaa. 

En nyt oikein tiedä, miten asian voisi neutraalimmin tai käytännönläheisemmin (siis tässä yhteydessä liiallisen teoreettisuuden sijaan) sanoa, kuin että pyörän suorituskykyyn ja ajokokemukseen vaikuttaa moni asia, joista paino on (edelleen) yksi. Jokainen saa ottaa tai olla ottamatta huomioon uutta pyörää ostaessa.

----------


## TuplaO

^Ja tästähän en ole edelleenkään missään vaiheessa ollut eri mieltä. Minulla ei muuta.

----------


## JanneKii

> Painoa en syystä tai toisesta nykyään mieti enää soralla enkä maantiellä. Voi tietysti olla, että pitäisi. Vähän päältä kuusikiloinen maantiepyörä pölyttyy nurkassa ja kahdeksankiloinen ankkuri saa blisskilsoja koko ajan.



8 kiloinen ankkuri? 8 kiloinen on vielä kevyt. Itsellä on kaksi neljätoistakiloista, 14 kg fätti ja 14 kg hybridi. Pääsisi pyörissä edes alle 10 kilon, niin olisin tyytyväinen... Äijästä pitäisi ottaa kyllä sitten 20 kiloa pois... :-)

----------


## kaakku

> Kuskin massan kasvattaminen se vasta helppoa onkin... 
> 
> @kaakku, minkä kokoinen SuperX? Mulla voisi mahdollisesti olla käyttöä CX-kisarungolle.



56cm eli taitaa olla himppasen iso sulle. Mä oon ajellu 90mm stemmillä, oon kankea 178cm.

Secan 54T sinisenä houkuttelisi kummasti.

----------


## karjala67

> 8 kiloinen ankkuri? 8 kiloinen on vielä kevyt. Itsellä on kaksi neljätoistakiloista, 14 kg fätti ja 14 kg hybridi. Pääsisi pyörissä edes alle 10 kilon, niin olisin tyytyväinen... Äijästä pitäisi ottaa kyllä sitten 20 kiloa pois... :-)



Niin, voishan sitä jonkun suhteellisuudentajun säilyttää ennenkuin laukoo mitä sylki suuhun tuo. 
Esim. Canyonin mallistossa KEVEIN gravel pyörä näyttäisi painavan 8,3 kg... sekö on lähes 5 tonnin ankkuri, hehheh..

----------


## Jami2003

8 kg on juuri sopiva paino pyörälle, täydellinen yhdistelmä kestävyyttä, jäykkyyttä ja keveyttä.

----------


## stenu

> 56cm eli taitaa olla himppasen iso sulle. Mä oon ajellu 90mm stemmillä, oon kankea 178cm.
> 
> Secan 54T sinisenä houkuttelisi kummasti.



Jos se on sellanen uudemman geon 56 (st 54,6 ja tt 55,5), niin se on just oikean kokoinen. Mä oon 179 tai jotain sinne päin. Mun Crosshairs on 54x55,5 ja Grava 54x56. Jos houkutukset realisoituu, niin laita viestiä.

----------


## Jukka

> Vähän tekis mieli laittaa deposit Fairlight Secaniin. Kai tuosta SuperX:n runko+tolppa+kammet -kombosta saisi myydessä jonkun satasen niin ei tuntuisi niin pahalta.



Secanille iso suositus täältä, taas...  :Vink: . Nyt reilu 8 tkm ajettu omalla ja edelleen ihan suosikki pyörä mulle. Itsellä 54R kokoinen, pituutta mulla on vain 171 cm, mutta apinan kädet (syliväli 180 cm). Nyt tuossa on 80 mm stemmi ja 10 mm spaceri stemmin alla. Toimii itsellä, mutta me kaikki ollaan tietysti yksilöitä mitoituksen suhteen. Tuolla tulee varmaan taas syksyn HEL CX:t ajettua, oli ajatuksissa ihan cyclocross Secanin rinnalle, mutta ei saanut kesän aikana aikaiseksi hankintaa. Tuo ajatus lähinnä sen takia, että säästäisi Secania muihin ajoihin ja voisi syksyllä pitää lokarit yms. kiinni työmatkakäyttöä ajatellen.

----------


## elasto

> Ja Cubelta Nuroad kuituisena. Kilpailukykyiseltä vaikuttava paketti.
> 
> https://www.cube.eu/en/2021/bikes/ro...onnprizmblack/



Tämä vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta! Onkohan noista kiekoista jossain lisäspeksejä, kun valmistaja ei edes tunnistanut moisia sivuillaan? Lähinnä mietityttää millaiset navat noissa on? Kaikissa muissa pyörissä on DT:n ratchet-vaparilla navat, niin ei viitsisi mitään paskoja kynsivapareita kelpuuttaa.

----------


## kaakku

Newmenin navat taitaa kaikki olla ratchetilla, toteutus (oli ainakin muutama vuosi sitten) vähän erilainen kuin DT:n.

----------


## Shamus

Mun Explörö on 8.2kg ja ei siitä järkevästi mennä alle 8kg... no ehkä just hipokiekoilla sais ton 200gr pois. 
Mut hyvä juuri tollasenaan...

----------


## LJL

> Mun Explörö on 8.2kg ja ei siitä järkevästi mennä alle 8kg... no ehkä just hipokiekoilla sais ton 200gr pois. 
> Mut hyvä juuri tollasenaan...



Lohdullista kuulla  :Hymy:

----------


## Rosco

> Newmenin navat taitaa kaikki olla ratchetilla, toteutus (oli ainakin muutama vuosi sitten) vähän erilainen kuin DT:n.



Ei oo enää, newmenin uudet FADE navat on pawl systeemillä.

----------


## kaakku

> Ei oo enää, newmenin uudet FADE navat on pawl systeemillä.



Kiitos korjauksesta. 4 vuotta taitaa olla siitä kun noita ihmettelin. Siinä ekan painoksen maastonavassa oli jotain ropelmaa mutta laadukkaitahan noitten newmenin osien pitäisi olla.

Laitoin stenulle yksäriä, on juuri noilla mitoilla SuperX.

----------


## opadude

Jos olen oikein lukemaani tekstiä ymmärtänyt, erityyppiset pyöräilyn alalajit kaipaavat erityyppisiä harjotteita. Esimerkiksi Bikepackingia kannattaisi harjoitella painavalla pyörällä ja maantiekilpapyöräilyä kevyellä pyörällä. Psyyken harjoittamiseen sopii parhaiten kaunis ja kevyt pyörä. Mutta itse en näistä mitään tiedä  :Hymy:

----------


## Divi

Eiköhän se päde ihan mihin tahansa lajiin että jos jossain haluaa olla hyvä, niin sitä pitää harjoitella. Tenniksessä ei todennäköisesti suoritukset juuri parane pelaamalla hirveät määrät pöytätennistä.

----------


## Rosco

> Kiitos korjauksesta. 4 vuotta taitaa olla siitä kun noita ihmettelin. Siinä ekan painoksen maastonavassa oli jotain ropelmaa mutta laadukkaitahan noitten newmenin osien pitäisi olla.
> 
> Laitoin stenulle yksäriä, on juuri noilla mitoilla SuperX.



Mulla on tosiaan molempia napoja Newmen 2gen ja tota Fadee käytössä. Hintalaatusuhteen ihan älyttömän hyviä. 2Gen navassa tosi äänekäs ratchetti, mistä pidän ja fadessa taas melko hiljanen niiku pawlilla on tapana. Mutta yleisesti: suosittelen. Verrokkina DTswissin 240s ja täysin samalle viivalle kyllä laittaisin nämä.

----------


## stenu

> Eiköhän se päde ihan mihin tahansa lajiin että jos jossain haluaa olla hyvä, niin sitä pitää harjoitella. Tenniksessä ei todennäköisesti suoritukset juuri parane pelaamalla hirveät määrät pöytätennistä.



Entäpä se, kun ajelee kiinteällä, niin vaihdepyörä kulkee kovempaa kuin jos ajelisi pelkällä vaihdepyörällä?

Toi muuten ei sitonut pääomaa juuri lainkaan, painaa 8,4 kg ja kevennettävääkin olisi, jos kiinnostaisi.

(Vähän yllättäen toi on luultavasti myös nopein mun pyöristä alle satkun soralenkeillä, vaikka airoudessa häviää droppitankoisille ja runko on löysempi kuin muissa mun pyörissä. Kiinteä välitys säästää watteja jonkin verran, mutta ei mun mielestä riitä selitykseksi. Ihan pikkasen oon myös sitä mieltä, että gravel meni pilalle siinä vaiheessa kun se muuttui aeroksi, keskinopeuksiksi ja wattien kyttäämiseksi. Perushipsterigravel oli jotenkin kivempaa.  :Kieli pitkällä: )

----------


## hitlike

Munkin kevyin pyörä on 7.7kg sinkula joka maksoi alle 500€ eli samalla myös ylivoimaisesti halvin. Hitto vieköön 7.9kg crossariin mennyt varmaan 3k€. Vaihteet on painavia mutta on niistä joskus iloakin. Joskus mietin että jos tuosta mainitun cyclocrossarin 940g rungosta tekisin (gravel)sinkulan tai fiksin.

----------


## Divi

Niih, no... rajansa varmaan siinäkin... Tämä on yli 10kg, makeasti kulkee ja gepsi ei kuulu lenkkikalustoon.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jami2003

Itse olen ehdottomasti hiilikuitu-aero-gravel - kuski ja toi teräs gravel lähtee kohta kiertoon mutta siitä huolimatta ihmettelen mitä eroa on mun hiilikuitu-maantie-aerossa johon mahtuu 32 mm renkaat alle ja jossain oikeassa hiilikuitu-aero-gravelissa kuin se että jälkimmäiseen mahtuu vielä senttiä leveämpi rengas. Vaikea ainakin keksiä molemmille perustetta samaan talliin.

----------


## paaton

> Itse olen ehdottomasti hiilikuitu-aero-gravel - kuski ja toi teräs gravel lähtee kohta kiertoon mutta siitä huolimatta ihmettelen mitä eroa on mun hiilikuitu-maantie-aerossa johon mahtuu 32 mm renkaat alle ja jossain oikeassa hiilikuitu-aero-gravelissa kuin se että jälkimmäiseen mahtuu vielä senttiä leveämpi rengas. Vaikea ainakin keksiä molemmille perustetta samaan talliin.



Kyllähän niissä väkisin tulee eroa. Lyhempi perä nyt ainakin. Mutta joo, ero kyllä pienenee, kun näytä aerogravelleita alkaa tulla enemmänkin. Ehkäpä kohta keksitään uudelleen 35mm max rengastilalla oleva maantiemainen pyörä. Dadaa. Cyclocross on taas muotia.

----------


## misopa

Emmää tiiä, mutta mun graveli on nopeampi (ja mukavampi, yllätys, yllätys), mitä SuperSix oli vajaan kilon keveämpänä ja 25mm Vittorian tuubeilla. Nuo kumit ei kyllä rullannu mun mielestä lopunperin kovin häävisti. Oisko tuubiteippi rokottanu watteja vs. liima? Tai sitten vain kapea kumi ja karkeahko asfaltti on huono yhdistelmä. Ja taitaa tää nykyinen pyörä olla aerompikin. Ajoasento molemmissa yhtä matala, vaikka satula-tanko pudotusta oli n. 3cm enemmän S6:ssa, mutta Revoltissa pidempi ohjaamo kompensoi tuota eroa.

----------


## paaton

> Emmää tiiä, mutta mun graveli on nopeampi (ja mukavampi, yllätys, yllätys), mitä SuperSix oli vajaan kilon keveämpänä ja 25mm Vittorian tuubeilla. Nuo kumit ei kyllä rullannu mun mielestä lopunperin kovin häävisti. Oisko tuubiteippi rokottanu watteja vs. liima? Tai sitten vain kapea kumi ja karkeahko asfaltti on huono yhdistelmä. Ja taitaa tää nykyinen pyörä olla aerompikin. Ajoasento molemmissa yhtä matala, vaikka satula-tanko pudotusta oli n. 3cm enemmän S6:ssa, mutta Revoltissa pidempi ohjaamo kompensoi tuota eroa.



Tuubeissa ei oikein ole enää järkeviä ja hyvin rullaavia kumeja. Ne häviävät nykyisille clinchereille aika selvästi.

Tuota nopeutta olen kyllä miettinyt. Esimerkiksi kun katsoo uuden kanzo fastin kuvaa, niin aeroudessa ainoa ero tulee varmastikkin vain leveämmästä renkaasta. 
Eli voi hyvinkin olla, että yhdellä pyörällä pärjäisi. Mutta ei se käytännösssä noin mene. 53/39 ei ole kovinkaan mukava gravelliin. Polkimetkin joutuisi vaihtamaan.

Minusta tuo renkaiden vaihtokin on aika puuduttavaa touhua. Riittävästi vain pyöriä varastoon, joista aina valita mieleinen päivän lenkille.

----------


## elasto

> Mulla on tosiaan molempia napoja Newmen 2gen ja tota Fadee käytössä. Hintalaatusuhteen ihan älyttömän hyviä. 2Gen navassa tosi äänekäs ratchetti, mistä pidän ja fadessa taas melko hiljanen niiku pawlilla on tapana. Mutta yleisesti: suosittelen. Verrokkina DTswissin 240s ja täysin samalle viivalle kyllä laittaisin nämä.



Kuulostaa hyvältä!
Pitääpä vielä selvittää onko noissa kiekoissa ratchet vai ei.

Sitten vielä tähän painokeskusteluun, että tuo painaa valmistajan mukaan vain 7,8 kiloa!
Olen tähän asti ajanut hiekkatieajeluni jäykkäperäisellä maastopyörällä, joka painaa noin 9 kiloa. Siinä on kuitenkin joustokeula ja 2,25" leveät kumit, joten en tiedä mitä hyötyä saisin hiekkatieajeluihini noista "ankkuripyöristä" pois lukien droppitangon tuoma mukavuus eri otteiden kanssa pitkillä lenkeillä ja dropeilta saatava aerodynaaminen hyöty ajoasennossa.

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Niih, no... rajansa varmaan siinäkin... Tämä on yli 10kg, makeasti kulkee ja gepsi ei kuulu lenkkikalustoon.



Hieno pyörä. Onko Pompino?

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Divi

> Hieno pyörä. Onko Pompino?
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla



On joo, V4 ilman maalia, vissiin 2014 nurkilta. Vaatii vielä vähän setuppia että sopii itselle. Tuonkin kuvan jälkeen jo vaihdettu stemmiä ja tankoa, ja nyt eri etuhaarukka testinä kiinni. Nössösti vielä vapaarattaalla, fiksiratas kyllä hommattava kans testiksi.

----------


## stenu

> valmistajan mukaan vain 7,8 kiloa!



Tossa on noi kaksi ensimmäistä sanaa merkitsevimmät..  :Hymy: 

"Foorumipainot" on ajokuntoisten pyörien painoja polkimineen, pullotelineineen, litkut renkaissa ja niin edelleen. Tai näin ainakin olen itseni antanut ymmärtää. Esitepainot on pienen runkokoon painoja ilman polkimia jne. ja yleensä vielä melko rohkeasti alaspäin pyöristäen. Toki voi täällä foorumillakin joku kokea tarvetta pyöristellä reilummin alaspäin, mutta siinä kyllä huijaa kaikkein eniten itseään.

----------


## Jami2003

> .. . Riittävästi vain pyöriä varastoon, joista aina valita mieleinen päivän lenkille.



Tällä hetkellä taitaa olla varastossa 6 + 1 "mökillä". Mihinkään yksi hoitaa kaiken pyöräfilosofiaan en usko mutta olen myös huomannut että kaikkien pyörien pitäminen tikissä ja omien viimeisten halujen mukaisena (sähkövaihteet, kevyt hiilikuitu runko jne) on aikamoinen haaste jo taloudellisestikin.

Mulla kuitenkin esim vaihdos maantiestä graveliin tapahtuu yleensä kelien mukaan kun syksy tulee jne että ei tuota rengas yms jumppaa kauhean usein tarvitse käydä.

----------


## Rosco

> "Foorumipainot" on ajokuntoisten pyörien painoja polkimineen, pullotelineineen, litkut renkaissa ja niin edelleen. Tai näin ainakin olen itseni antanut ymmärtää. Esitepainot on pienen runkokoon painoja ilman polkimia jne. ja yleensä vielä melko rohkeasti alaspäin pyöristäen. Toki voi täällä foorumillakin joku kokea tarvetta pyöristellä reilummin alaspäin, mutta siinä kyllä huijaa kaikkein eniten itseään.



Jep. Tää aiheuttaa sit taas sen, et omaa pyörää puntaroidessa tulee ihmeteltyä et miten ihmeessä niillä muilla on niin kevyet pyörät ja samanlaisilla osasarjoilla.  :Leveä hymy:  

** "Tää halpa kalavaaka on varmana väärässä" **

----------


## elasto

> Tossa on noi kaksi ensimmäistä sanaa merkitsevimmät.. 
> 
> "Foorumipainot" on ajokuntoisten pyörien painoja polkimineen, pullotelineineen, litkut renkaissa ja niin edelleen. Tai näin ainakin olen itseni antanut ymmärtää. Esitepainot on pienen runkokoon painoja ilman polkimia jne. ja yleensä vielä melko rohkeasti alaspäin pyöristäen. Toki voi täällä foorumillakin joku kokea tarvetta pyöristellä reilummin alaspäin, mutta siinä kyllä huijaa kaikkein eniten itseään.



Näinhän se on, mutta saankohan tuosta jotain merkittävää hyötyä jäykkäperäiseen xc-pyörään verrattunna vaikka onkin varmasti foorumipainossa ankkuri? Meneeköhän se kovempaa/mukavemmin pidemmän matkan?

----------


## misopa

^ Ei välttämättä mene/saa. Riippuu kokoonpanosta. Suurin nopeuteen vaikuttava seikka on varmasti matalampi ja kapeampi ajoasento käppyräsarvisessa. Mutta toisaalta olen nähnyt sellaisiakin gravelpyöriä, joissa alaote on ylempänä kuin joissain xc-pyörissä tanko. Ja sitten toinen seikka on kumivalinta. Siinäkin voi käydä niin, että joku nakinkuori xc-kumi rullaa paremmin, kuin (huonosti valittu) gravelkumi ja niiden painotkin ovat liki samaa luokkaa. Sinne sulaa sekin hyöty vauhdissa ja mukavuudessakin tulee takkiin. Välitykset ovat monesti kuitenkin gravelpyörissä toimivammat soralle ja assulle, mitä esim. 30-34t eturieska maasturissa. Nämä ovat omia ajatelmia aiheesta ja perustuu osin omiin kokemuksiin. Voin olla väärässäkin. Sekä ajatelmissa, että kokemuksissa.

----------


## stenu

^^ Jos sulla on pyöräkuume, niin menee varmasti. Jos ei, niin en olis ihan satavarma...  :Leveä hymy: 

Mä ajoin Lapissa 80 kilsan soratielenkin täysjäykällä, maastovälityksin (32x18) varustetulla yksivaihdemaasturilla, kun se oli ainut mukana ollut pyörä. Yllätykseksi sellasen vähän vauhdikkaamman pk:n keskari oli ihan samat noin 25 km/h kuin millä tahansa mun muistakin pyöristä. Syystä tai toisesta kivempaa soran jyystäminen on kyllä kapeammilla renkailla.

Perjantaina vaihdoin Gravaan uudet vaijerit ja kuoret ja sen jälkeen pyörä tuntui kuin uudelta. Kulkikin kovempaa. Sekä subjektiivisesti että mittarin mukaan.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Hah, punnitsin hetki sitten matkalaukkuvaa'alla oman sorapyöräni ja lukemaksi pysähtyi 10,2 kg -yhdellä juomapullotelineellä ja ajokunnossa.

----------


## LJL

> Näinhän se on, mutta saankohan tuosta jotain merkittävää hyötyä jäykkäperäiseen xc-pyörään verrattunna vaikka onkin varmasti foorumipainossa ankkuri? Meneeköhän se kovempaa/mukavemmin pidemmän matkan?



Ei välttämättä mitään erityistä profittia mutta vaihtelu virkistää. Lisäksi grävelpyörissä on tekniikan puolesta yhdistelty kiinnostavalla tavalla elementtejä maantie- ja maastopuolelta, ja olen itse ainakin ollut innoissaan tämän osaston speksailuista. Myös gravel-yhteislenkkitapahtumat esim. LGT ja TdT ovat olleet mahtavia ja saanut jopa uusia kavereita ja syödä nakkipiiloja hevonkuusen maatilalla. Ei olisi varmaan tullut maasturilla lähdettyä.

----------


## elasto

> ^^ Jos sulla on pyöräkuume, niin menee varmasti. Jos ei, niin en olis ihan satavarma... 
> 
> Mä ajoin Lapissa 80 kilsan soratielenkin täysjäykällä, maastovälityksin (32x18) varustetulla yksivaihdemaasturilla, kun se oli ainut mukana ollut pyörä. Yllätykseksi sellasen vähän vauhdikkaamman pk:n keskari oli ihan samat noin 25 km/h kuin millä tahansa mun muistakin pyöristä. Syystä tai toisesta kivempaa soran jyystäminen on kyllä kapeammilla renkailla.
> 
> Perjantaina vaihdoin Gravaan uudet vaijerit ja kuoret ja sen jälkeen pyörä tuntui kuin uudelta. Kulkikin kovempaa. Sekä subjektiivisesti että mittarin mukaan.



Ostohousut on jo niin tukevasti jalassa, että kyllä tuollainen gravel-pyörä on hommattava. Kyllä huomasi, että sulla on uudet vaijerit ja kuoret kun ajoit mua perjantaina Haltialan peltopolulla vastaan ja pyörä näytti suorastaan lentävän!

----------


## stenu

> Se lienee kaikkineen jokusen sataa grammaa lisää. En vaihda 1x, koska automaagisen Di2-etuvaihtajan autuus ja ihanat laajat välitykset  Yksi mikä tuo myös on järeiden kahvojen lisäksi RX-mallin takavaihtaja, se taisi olla aika painava. Että, voihan helkutin helkutin helkutti!!



Tosta mallia keventelyyn...  :Leveä hymy: 





> Ostohousut on jo niin tukevasti jalassa, että kyllä tuollainen gravel-pyörä on hommattava. Kyllä huomasi, että sulla on uudet vaijerit ja kuoret kun ajoit mua perjantaina Haltialan peltopolulla vastaan ja pyörä näytti suorastaan lentävän!



Gravel-pyörän hankkimisen isoin riski on siinä, että jää muut pyörät harmillisen vähälle käytölle sen jälkeen.

Heh joo oli hyvä fiilis just siinä. Ehdinköhän ees moikkaamaan..?

----------


## Rawjunk

Saako 3-4k mitään kivaa gravelia 2x grx di2:lla? Hyvät kiekot löytyy jo ennestään. Gt Grade Carbon Expertissä ei ole oikeastaan muuta vikaa kuin sähkövaihteiden puute (ja ulkoiset vaijerivedot  :Hymy: ). Mietin, että olisiko joku vähemmän bikepacking orientoitunut fillari parempi omaan käyttöön, kun ajot on noin 50/50 maantietä ja soraa. Canyon Grail ois ok hintainen, mutta muuten ei nappaa.

----------


## misopa

Vähissä taitaa olla vaihtoehdot tuossa hintahaarukassa ja Di2:lla. Ruusu nyt ainakin, mutta onko kiva, niin siihen en voi ottaa kantaa.

https://www.rosebikes.fi/rose-backro...l+pepper+green


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Juviitanen

Mahtuuko Merida Silex 8000 tuohon haarukkaan... https://www.merida-bikes.com/en/bike/662/silex-8000-e

----------


## Rawjunk

Rose vois olla ihan kiva. Aika jännä, et Grailia saa halvemmalla. Meridassa on liian löysä geo ja etuvaihtaja puuttuu.

Pitää laskea hinta kokonaisuudessaan tuolle 2x GRX di2 osasarjalle, mutta voi olla järkevämpää vaihtaa koko pyörä. Tällä hetkellä pyörässä on täysi 105 osasarja, josta varmaan jonkun satkun sais.

----------


## Visqu

2-2.5k€ saa jo aika kovia gravel-runkoja, GRX di2-osasarja maksaa ~1300€.

Alkais olemaan putki- ja pienosia vailla valmista kun kiekot kerta löytyy omasta takaa,
kompliittia en kysyjän kriteereillä ostaisi.

----------


## Rawjunk

Kyllä tuosta Gt Gradestakin olisi varmaan pyörää pitkäksi aikaa, jos siinä olisi sähkövaihteet ja aero droppitanko  :Kieli pitkällä:  R2:ssa tuo osasarja maksaa 1333,53€ + 200-300€(?) laturiin, johtoihin ym.

----------


## kaakku

Stenu, siivoa inboksi - ei mee viestit perille. 

Elaston viestiin liittyen, ostohousut on täälläkin vedetty aika tiukasti jalkaan.

----------


## elasto

> Heh joo oli hyvä fiilis just siinä. Ehdinköhän ees moikkaamaan..?



Kyllä me siinä ehdittiin sellanen hyväksyvä nyökkäys tekemään puolin ja toisin, mutta oli vähän kapeempi kohta siinä niin ei pystyny lapasta irrottamaan.

----------


## Divi

Tubeless hommiin hyväksi todettuja, edullisia 700c alumiinikehiä kommuutteriin/graveliin.. mitä suositellaan?

----------


## kervelo

Campagnolon tuleva Ekar-sarja graveliin on ollut tiedossa jo jonkin aikaa: https://cyclingtips.com/2020/08/pate...eed-cassettes/. 

Nyt Campagnolo on avannut myös graveliin keskittyvän Instagram-tilin: https://www.instagram.com/campagnolo_gravel/

----------


## moukari

> Campagnolon tuleva Ekar-sarja graveliin on ollut tiedossa jo jonkin aikaa: https://cyclingtips.com/2020/08/pate...eed-cassettes/. 
> 
> Nyt Campagnolo on avannut myös graveliin keskittyvän Instagram-tilin: https://www.instagram.com/campagnolo_gravel/



Patenttihakemuksesta käy ilmi, että jopa 9-52 -takapakka voisi olla mahdollinen. Se on jo aika kattava!

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Tällainen pomppasi silmille:

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXLR...disc-road-bike

Onkos tässä joku koira haudattuna kun on melkoisen hyvän tuntuinen diili? Tuleekos engelsmanneista tilatessa vielä alveja ym. päälle ja onkos tuossa nyt spekseissä jotain olennaisesti pielessä? M-koko näyttäis olevan just hyvä 175cm pitkälle.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Tällainen pomppasi silmille:
> 
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXLR...disc-road-bike
> 
> Onkos tässä joku koira haudattuna kun on melkoisen hyvän tuntuinen diili? Tuleekos engelsmanneista tilatessa vielä alveja ym. päälle ja onkos tuossa nyt spekseissä jotain olennaisesti pielessä? M-koko näyttäis olevan just hyvä 175cm pitkälle.



London Road on aina ollut halpa. Lisähintaan tulee vain jos vaihdat jarrut euro-tyylisiksi kun britit tykkää etujarrutella oikealla kädellä.
Mekaaniset levarit tuossa.
London Road runkoon olen pari pyörää kasannut.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Eikös tuo jarrujen vaihto oikealta vasemmalle onnistu ihan vaijerit vaihtamalla? Tai joo pahimmassa tapauksessa pitää tankoteippejä availla jos kuoretkin pitää vaihtaa. Mut miten noi alvihommat, tuleeko tuohon paljon lisää Suomeen tilattuna, näyttäis olevan vähän reilu 740 puntaa eli vajaa 820€ kuljetuksen kanssa mutta onkos tossa joku eri alvi ja toisaalta tuleeko brexit-juttujen takia jotain ongelmia?

----------


## stenu

> https://www.instagram.com/campagnolo_gravel/



Kiitos tuosta. #campagnologravel since 2012 tai jotain semmosta  :Hymy: 

Takavaihtajasta ei ole vielä tipahdellut mitään tietoja. Jännityksellä odotan toimiiko yhteen nykyisten 11- tai 12-pykäläisten kanssa. Odotukset sen suhteen ei tosin ole kummoiset.. Siitä ehkäpä osoituksena yksi obskuuri vapaaratasstandardi lisää ja vaikka Campasta periaatteellisista syistä (eurooppalainen, käyttöjärjestelmä, kulutuskestävyys jne) tykkäänkin, niin ”kenellä on isoin välityssuhde ja eniten vaihteita ja kenen isillä on isoin auto -kilpailuun” lähtemistä en pidä kovin järkevänä vetona.

Funktionaalisesti ajateltuna mekaaninen 1x13 ei myöskään tunnu kovin järkevältä. Kauhee sahaaminen pakan laidasta laitaan. Kaupallisesti ajateltuna varsinkaan ei tunnu järkevältä ilmeisesti vähintään Force eTapin hintainen mekaaninen systeemi.

Siitä huolimatta pitää ehkä vähän pidätellä mahdollisten tulevien pyörähankintojen kanssa, että näkee mihin kelkkaan pitäisi hypätä.

----------


## moukari

> Eikös tuo jarrujen vaihto oikealta vasemmalle onnistu ihan vaijerit vaihtamalla? Tai joo pahimmassa tapauksessa pitää tankoteippejä availla jos kuoretkin pitää vaihtaa. Mut miten noi alvihommat, tuleeko tuohon paljon lisää Suomeen tilattuna, näyttäis olevan vähän reilu 740 puntaa eli vajaa 820€ kuljetuksen kanssa mutta onkos tossa joku eri alvi ja toisaalta tuleeko brexit-juttujen takia jotain ongelmia?



Jos mekaaniset jarrut niin vaijerien vaihdolla onnistuu. Tankoteipithän ei paljoa maksa - jos saat varovaisesti ne irti, niin ei tarvitse välttämättä edes uusia laittaa. Tänä vuonna on vielä Brexitin siirtymäaika menossa, joten ei tule tulleja tai veroja päälle Briteistä tilattuna. Osat näyttävät olevat aivan ok, ehkä jarrut voisivat olla vähän tehokkaammat, mutta eiköhän mekaanisillakin jarruilla ihan hyvin normaalissa ajossa jarruttele. Eipä ole pyörä ainakaan hinnalla pilattu. Eli ostohousuja jalkaan!

----------


## Jami2003

En tiedä tuosta putiikista mutta CRC:ssä tekivät kyllä vaihdon eurooppa standardiin pyytämällä ilmaiseksi.

Nuohan pyörät kuitenkin yleensä kasataan tilattaessa...

----------


## markkut

Standertin instagramissa vihjaillaan Erdgeschossin uudesta versiosta, jonka haarukassa etutelineen kiinnityspisteet.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CEET3m6iiAG/

Kesän retkeilyt menivät hiilaripyörällä ja peräkärryllä ja teräskuume pääsi jo vähän laskemaan. Nyt tauti palasi.

----------


## stenu

Jos vielä tiputtaisivat keskiötä sen 5 mm tai jotain sinne päin, niin Erdgesschoss olisi melkolailla täydellinen. Toisaalta edullisuutensa vuoksi vähän turhan korkean (700c-kiekoilla) keskiönkin kanssa voisi ehkä elää ja cx-touhuissa siitä olisi mahdollisesti jopa hyötyä. Toivottavasti tulevat värit ei ole huonoja.

----------


## misopa

> Patenttihakemuksesta käy ilmi, että jopa 9-52 -takapakka voisi olla mahdollinen. Se on jo aika kattava!



Mulle kävis 1x13 pakka esim. 11-44t, tai jopa 11-40t versiona. Käyttäisin mieluummin nuo kaksi lisäratasta tihentämään välejä, kuin laajentamaan rangea.

----------


## markkut

Minulla ei taida olla ihan noin hienostuneet toiveet geometrian suhteen. Kun vaihdan nykyisestä Ridley X-Trailista vanhaan Merida CC5:een, niin aluksi korkeampi keskiö tuntuu vähän jännältä. Kun siihen tottuu, niin en vaikutusta ajoon huomaa. Veikkaisin, että ero näiden välillä on ainakin isompi kuin tuo 5 mm.

----------


## Teemu H

Tekisi mieli laittaa Exploroon 700C-kiekot 30-35 millisiä (sileitä) maantierenkaita varten. Olisikohan Zipp 303s ihan huono vaihtoehto?  :Sekaisin: 

Nyt pyörässä on 650b Gravelking SK 48 mm. Maantiepyörääni mahtuu 28 mm kumi, eli tuossa on ilmiselvä puute välissä  :Hymy: 
Pitkillä asfalttilenkeillä olisi kiva pistäytyä huonommillekin teille.  Renkaaksi vaikka Rene Herse Bon Jon Pass (35 mm), Continental GP 5000 (32 mm) tai joku muu.

No, ehkä retkeilyhommissa aerovanne voi olla huono, koska nippelit ovat piilossa ja pinnan vaihto vaikeampaa.

----------


## paaton

Laadukkaista kiekoista ei tarvitse pinnoja vaihdella. Ehdottomasti kuitukiekot ostoon vaan. Ainakin minulla gravelli meinaa jäädä käyttämättä, koska kuitukiekkojen puute saa pakittaman aina maantiepyörää kohden. Nuo olisi pitänyt speksata heti uuden pyörän hintaan mukaan.

FFWD:n f4r:t on tuossa roadissa, ja kyllä niissä ainakin on ihan normaalit pinnat ja nippelit. Orginaali vapaaratas oli susi, mutta noin muuten noille ei ole tarvinnut tehdä 25tkm ajoon yhtään mitään. Ei nuokaan huonot olisi. Nykymalli aika leveä ja tubeless.

----------


## palikka

Minkälaisia droppitankoja porukka käyttää Gravel-pyörissään?
Laitoin Topstoneen 480mm Spank Flare 25 vibrocoren tilaukseen. Originaali on 420mm 16 asteen flarella. Kuitenkin haluan kokeilla erilaista ja asentelen tuon joskus syksymmällä. Toiveissa olisikin, että tuo on vakaa ja mukava grävellykseen että talvikaudelle, kun vauhti ei ole pääosassa. Stemmin joutuu vaihtamaan lyhyempään. Nykyinen on 90mm ja luulisin, että tuon kanssa 60mm (löytyy varastosta) tai 70mm olisi ok... Reachia tuossa Spankin tangossa taitaa olla 5mm vähemmän.

----------


## huotah

> Minkälaisia droppitankoja porukka käyttää Gravel-pyörissään?
> Laitoin Topstoneen 480mm Spank Flare 25 vibrocoren tilaukseen. Originaali on 420mm 16 asteen flarella. Kuitenkin haluan kokeilla erilaista ja asentelen tuon joskus syksymmällä. Toiveissa olisikin, että tuo on vakaa ja mukava grävellykseen että talvikaudelle, kun vauhti ei ole pääosassa. Stemmin joutuu vaihtamaan lyhyempään. Nykyinen on 90mm ja luulisin, että tuon kanssa 60mm (löytyy varastosta) tai 70mm olisi ok... Reachia tuossa Spankin tangossa taitaa olla 5mm vähemmän.



Easton EA70 AX on käytössä 42 senttisenä ja varsin asiallisen oloinen tanko grävelöintiin. Tuo istuu käteen niin hyvin että harkitsen kuituisen version tilaamista.

----------


## JackOja

^mäkin varmuuden vuoksi testasin ensin tuota ja sitten hain saman kuituisena Yläfemmasta.

----------


## Pumafi

Suositus täältä Easton EC70 AX Carbon tangolle gravelöintiin. Alaotteelta erittäin mukava ajaa pitkiä siivuja hiekkateillä. Mulle sopii tuo melko vahva flare ja ote tuntuu käsiin mukavalle.

----------


## palikka

Kauaksi ei heitä Topstonen originaalitangon mitat tuosta. Kuitenkin aika paljon iskee käsille tärinää ym. vaikka hiilikuituhaarukka, renkaat tubeless ja alhaiset paineet. Toki ajohanskat ja tankoteippi vois olla paremmat. Teippiä tulossa... ajohanskoja on tullut vääriä kokoja tilattua yleensä ja palautettua, joten pitäisi kivijaloista käydä kokeilemassa jotain ja vaikka ostaakin.
Leveämmän tangon ajattelin vähentävän "death grip" otetta ym, joka vielä osittain vaivaa, kun käyräsarvisella reilu vuosi ajettu mutta hyvin vähäistä alkuun verrattuna enää. Hyväkuntoisilla hiekkateillä ei ongelmaa mutta karkea sora ja polkuajelu tuntuu olevan vielä sitä aluetta missä hoodeilta puristetaan turhan lujaa kiinni.

^ Kuinkas paljon kuitutanko vaimentaa ja imee tärinöitä?

----------


## LJL

> Minkälaisia droppitankoja porukka käyttää Gravel-pyörissään?



Mulla on Mcfk:n 420mm maantiestonga, olen erittäin tykästynyt. Ergonominen, kevyt ja mukava. Aika paljon pistän painoarvoa stongalle, ei nyt ihan yhtä tärkeä kuin satula mutta aika lähellä. Molempien kanssa menee ajamisen ilo ja saa huutaa kuukunan munaa, jos on paska.

----------


## K.Kuronen

EA70 AX (44 cm) on myös ollut noin 300 km testissä ja tuntuu luonnolliselta.

----------


## misopa

Easton EC70 Aero (40cm). Ei ongelmia hallittavuuden kanssa, vaikka välillä melko rompoolia soraakin alla. Orkkis Giantin tanko oli 44cm ja en tykänny yhtään (leveydestä siis, muuten tuo D-Fuse tanko toimi hyvin). Kai se on mihin tottuu.

----------


## huotah

> ^mäkin varmuuden vuoksi testasin ensin tuota ja sitten hain saman kuituisena Yläfemmasta.



Huomioita alumiini vs. hiilikuitu? Huomaako eroa muuten kuin vaa'alla?

----------


## velib

> Minkälaisia droppitankoja porukka käyttää Gravel-pyörissään?



Salsan Cowchipper (44) on sopinut itselle hyvin. Harkitsen arkipyörään samaa 46 tai 48-levyisenä, tai sitten vaihtoehtoisesti Ritcheyn Venturemaxia, mutta siitä ei ole kokemusta.

Kuituista en ole testannut, hinnat hirvittävät sen verran. Halvin malli Cowchipperista on 50-60€ ja kuituinen yli 200. Kai tuo hinta voisi olla perusteltu, jos se on oikeasti huomattavasti mukavampi.

----------


## Visqu

3T Superergo 44cm on Asperossa, flarea on juuri sopivasti ja dropin muoto parhautta. Vähän kyllä Aeroflux kiinnostelis, Aeroghiaia menee turhan extremeksi.

----------


## Aakoo

> Kiitos tuosta. #campagnologravel since 2012 tai jotain semmosta 
> 
> Siitä ehkäpä osoituksena yksi obskuuri vapaaratasstandardi lisää ja vaikka Campasta periaatteellisista syistä (eurooppalainen, käyttöjärjestelmä, kulutuskestävyys jne) tykkäänkin, niin ”kenellä on isoin välityssuhde ja eniten vaihteita ja kenen isillä on isoin auto -kilpailuun” lähtemistä en pidä kovin järkevänä vetona.
> 
> Funktionaalisesti ajateltuna mekaaninen 1x13 ei myöskään tunnu kovin järkevältä. Kauhee sahaaminen pakan laidasta laitaan. Kaupallisesti ajateltuna varsinkaan ei tunnu järkevältä ilmeisesti vähintään Force eTapin hintainen mekaaninen systeemi.



Mun mielestä tuo on ihan kiinnostava setti, jos 1x vaihteisiin joutuisi joskus tyytymään niin 10-44 pakka 46 eturieskan kanssa olisi ihan ok moneen käyttöön. Uuden vapaarattaan kanssa hyvää on se, että se on yhteensopiva vanhojenkin pakkojen kanssa, toisin kuin esim. Sramin tekeleet. 

Jos jollain mekaanisella kahvalla pitää takavaihtajaa komentaa, niin onhan Campan ultrashift siihen aika optimi, yhdellä kädenliikkeellä voi ketju liikkua pakassa maksimissaan viisi alas tai kolme ylös.

----------


## JackOja

> Huomioita alumiini vs. hiilikuitu? Huomaako eroa muuten kuin vaa'alla?



Ei ole enää muistikuvia aluversiosta, mutta en mä koskaan ole hiilaritangoilla mitään suurenmoista wau-efektiä kokenut, punnitusta lukuunottamatta. 

Psykosomaattinen(?) seuraus stonganvaihdosta on toki sellainen, että jotenkin kädet väsyis vähemmän  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Jos jollain mekaanisella kahvalla pitää takavaihtajaa komentaa, niin onhan Campan ultrashift siihen aika optimi, yhdellä kädenliikkeellä voi ketju liikkua pakassa maksimissaan viisi alas tai kolme ylös.



Joo tämä on taivaan tosi. Vielä, kun saisivat sen peukkuvivun vähän pienemmäksi, niin olisi vielä parempi gravel- ja cx-touhuihin. Nykyisellään tahtoo hinkuttaa peukalon syrjästä nahat ruvelle, kun ajaa pitempään täristävällä alustalla. Dremelillä toki pienenee tarvittaessa jonkun verran, mutta silti peukkuvivun ergonomia ja parempi Powershifteissä ja EPS:ssä. Mä olen nyt pohtinut seuraavan rungon konseptia tässä jo pitkään ja olisin ehkä ollut sitä mieltä, että siitäkin tulee vannejarrullinen. Oletettavaa on, että Ekar tulee tarjolle ainoastaan hydrokahvoilla, joten saa nähdä joutuuko sittenkin vielä harkitsemaan asioita uusiksi.

Tämmöseen ranskalais-taiwanilaiseen produktioon muuten törmäsin somessa jokunen aika sitten. Jos olisin esim. Secania harkitsemassa, niin olisi aika vahva kilpailija. Rengastilassa häviää vähän ja kokovaihtoehdoissa reilusti, mutta ohuemmat putket, ainakin pari sataa grammaa kevyempi ja Enven haarukka. Myös 10 mm seatstayt kiinnostaa. Koot menee sillä tapaa, että itse n. 180-senttisenä jään just väliin.

Löytyy myös rosteriversio, jossa on lähes samat KVA:n putket etukolmiossa kuin mulla on Gravassa. Vaakaputki mulla 31,8 ja tuossa 28,6 ja mulla muistaakseni myös viistoputki on 0,4 mm seinämällä. Jos jotain Gravassa tekisin toisin, niin se olisi juuri tuo, että käyttäisin pienempihalkaisijaista vaakaputkea.

----------


## LJL

> Psykosomaattinen(?) seuraus stonganvaihdosta on toki sellainen, että jotenkin kädet väsyis vähemmän



Mielestäni ei-psykoottinen havainto oli se, että letkeä Ritcheyn teräsrunko + alumiinistonga oli jotensakin yhtä mukava kuin järeä Exploron kuiturunko ja -haarukka + virpihiilikuitusstonga. En muista paljonkos tuo Mcfk nyt painoikaan, mutta luulisin että sen seinämät on joka tapauksessa todella ohutta kamaa ja siten sellainen pieni värinä tai keskisuurikaan ravistus ei kanna kahvoille saakka, johonkin se siinä imeytyy. Väärinpyöräilyssä esim. Sipoonkorven hanurissa on tietenkin asia erikseen, siinä menee käsille hakkaus eikä mikään muu kuin joku joustoelementti voi niitä poistaa, kiitos fyyshillisten lakein.

Edit: Ei se kauhean painava ollut. Hinta on sen sijaan lähtenyt käsistä, maksoin arkistojen mukaan reilu vuosi sitten tarjouksesta 234,45 €, nyt näyttää olevan ärsyttävässä-kakkosessa tismalleen sama stonga 394€: https://r2-bike.com/MCFK-DropBar-Car...-matte-compact ...hyvä stonga mutta en ihan neljää sataa siitä maksaisi.

----------


## Teemu H

Exploron mukana tullu 3T Superghiaia on upea. Jarrukahvat ovat oikeassa maantieasennossa (ei vinossa) ja leveä alaosa on mukava ja hurjan joustava.

----------


## stenu

> 



Potentiaalisesti saattaisin nähdä painajaisia tangon katkeamisesta kesken väärinpyöräilyn. Mä yritin tehdä mukavuusmaksimoitua yhdistelmää eli 3T Superergo + joustava teräskeula, mutta Superergon droppien yläosan kurvit on niin tiukat, että Campagnolon kahvat ei istu kyseiseen tankoon järkevästi. Jäi siis testi tekemättä ja tanko odottamaan jotain Campagnolotonta projektia. Tanko oli muuten kyllä oivan tuntuinen muodoiltaan ja kivan matala droppi. Aika notkea ja paperisen oloinen kyllä sekin, vaikka painoa on yli 200 g 44-senttisessä.

Zipp Service Course SL 80 käytössä nyt Gravassa 44-senttisenä ja yksivaihde-Crosshairsissa 46-senttisenä. Se on alumiinitangoksi harvinaisen mukava. Sitä olen miettinyt, että kumpihan on pyörän ajettavuuden kannalta parempi kombinaatio, löysempi keula + jäykempi alumiinitanko vai jäykempi keula + löysempi kuitutanko. Toi mun teräskeula antaa varmaan jotain 5-10 mm vaimentamatonta joustoa, joten Superergoon yhdistettynä saattaisi mennä jo huteron oloiseksi ajaminen ainakin kovemmilla vauhdeilla.

----------


## Rosco

Mulla oli easton ea70 ax 42cm. Hupuilta ok mutta dropilta noi flaretangot omasta mielestä kyllä melkosia ranteenvääntäjiä. Kuinka teknistä graveliä pitää ajaa että ei pärjää normitangolla? Etenkin kun gravelpyörän keulakulma on maantiepyörää löysempi. 

Siispä vaihdoin easton ea70 40cm ja olen ajanut huomattavasti enemmän dropeilta tällä setupilla. Flare ei vaan ollut mulle.

----------


## stenu

> Huomioita alumiini vs. hiilikuitu? Huomaako eroa muuten kuin vaa'alla?



Riippuu aika paljon tangosta ja ehkä jonkin verran myös tangon leveydestä. Subjektiivisesti Zipp Service Course SL ei ole ainakaan epämukavampi kuin vanhempi ilman AX:ää oleva Easton EC70. Vaakaosaltaan lintattu 3T Superergo taas taipuu sen verran, että sen näkee silminkin, kun runttaa vähän reilummalla voimalla droppien yläsoasta ilman, että on edes kahvat paikoillaan.

----------


## LJL

> Potentiaalisesti saattaisin nähdä painajaisia tangon katkeamisesta kesken väärinpyöräilyn.



Kyllä Mcfk kestää. Maasturissa samaa keveysluokkaa oleva Mcfk:n suora stonga ja ottanut ankarasti runtua mukisematta, samoin yksi hifikevyt Mcfk:n 27,2mm satulatolppa meni Rotwildissä vuosia ihanasti. Siten uskalsin tilata grävelpyöräänkin (vaikkakin muistaakseni oli jonkun mielestä esteettisesti problemattinen italialaisessa pyörässä  :Leveä hymy: ), joka kuitenkaan ei lähtökohtaisesti saa osakseen samanlaisia voimia. Oon Explorolla kaikkien väärinpyöräilyjen lisäksi mm. kaatunut mustalla jäällä eikä stonga ole mennyt niistä miksikään. Tottahan stonga voi mennä poikki, mutta siinä missä tuo menee poikki menee joku järeämpikin, näin ajattelen kunnes fyysilliset lait muuta indikoivat  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Ilmeisesti sähköäkin tulossa sittenkin ja kauhee määrä toimintonappuloita kahvoihin. Kohta pitää olla e-urheilijan sorminäppäryys, että voi ajaa fillarilla  :Hymy: 

https://bikerumor.com/2020/08/20/pat...-buttons-more/

----------


## JackOja

^Italialainen(?) insinööri(?) tekee tälläistä:

----------


## LJL

^ Kuvassa on ortotopologinen kaava siitä, miten Hyvä Gravelpyörä (TM) määritellään

----------


## paaton

Ne ujuttaa tuonne sähkömoottorin mukaan, niin ettei edes gravelljumalat sitä huomaa.

----------


## stenu

> ^Italialainen(?) insinööri(?) tekee tälläistä:



Joo tai vaihtoehtoisesti patentti-insinööri vaatii..  :Leveä hymy:  (satun nimittäin tuntemaan yhden suomalaisen EU:n patenttivirastossa istuvan herran)

Toiminee myös esimerkkinä siitä, että mahdollisimman hyvin vaihtavan takapakan suunnittelu ei ole ihan jokahepun hommaa, vaikka inssipaprut omistaisikin.

----------


## IHD

Aivan helve*in. pitkä threadi jota ei jaksa selata läpi  :Sarkastinen: , joten laiskalle ehdotuksia gravel-pyöräksi, jolla ajelee suht. hyväkuntoisia sora/hiekkateitä mutta
kiekkoja vaihtamalla pärjää hyvin maantielläkin. Kuiturunko ja miellellään 2 x 11 tms. "compact" voimansiirto, jolla pärjää esim. ryhmämaantielenkeillä (30 km/h), eli
enemmän maantiesuuntaan kuin varsinaisille poluille (tallista kun löytyy myös 2 kpl 29" maasturiteita siihen käyttöön). Hintaluokka max. 3 k€ + vaihtokiekot sitten
erikseen. Kiitokset jo etukäteen  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Toiminee myös esimerkkinä siitä, että mahdollisimman hyvin vaihtavan takapakan suunnittelu ei ole ihan jokahepun hommaa, vaikka inssipaprut omistaisikin.



En oikeastaan viitannut tekniikkaan vaan tuohon suttuiseen ja "taiteelliseen" esitystapaan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Aivan helve*in. pitkä threadi jota ei jaksa selata läpi , joten laiskalle ehdotuksia gravel-pyöräksi, jolla ajelee suht. hyväkuntoisia sora/hiekkateitä mutta
> kiekkoja vaihtamalla pärjää hyvin maantielläkin. Kuiturunko ja miellellään 2 x 11 tms. "compact" voimansiirto, jolla pärjää esim. ryhmämaantielenkeillä (30 km/h), eli
> enemmän maantiesuuntaan kuin varsinaisille poluille (tallista kun löytyy myös 2 kpl 29" maasturiteita siihen käyttöön). Hintaluokka max. 3 k€ + vaihtokiekot sitten
> erikseen. Kiitokset jo etukäteen



Domane.

----------


## stenu

> En oikeastaan viitannut tekniikkaan vaan tuohon suttuiseen ja "taiteelliseen" esitystapaan.



En mäkään, vaan nimenomaan siihen, että jospa patentti-insinööri vaatii juuri tuollaisen esitystavan ja tuntemani patentti-insinöörin perusteella en yhtään ihmettelisi, että asian laita olisi juuri näin  :Leveä hymy:  (eikä siis millään pahalla..)

----------


## Brother P

Terve!

Uusi aloittelija ilmoittautuu. Foorumia on tullut lueskeltua aina silloin tällöin ja nyt viime aikoina taas ahkerammin.

Syy on se, että nyt pitäisi vihdoin löytää sellainen fillari ajoon, jolla orastavasta kipunoinnista syttyisi kunnon palo pyöräilyn alttarille.  :Hymy:  Pari pyörää on matkan varrella tullut omistettua; Merida cyclo cross 4-D (koko 61 cm) ja Focus Black Forest SL 29” (koko L). Kummallakaan ei oikein into kestänyt. Merida itseasiassa tuntui niin isolle (jatkuva kurottelun tuntu), että pyörä päätyi nopeasti hyvin vähän käytettynä uudelle omistajalle. Jälkimmäinen fillari taas päätyi varkaan matkaan, mutta ehti kuitenkin osoittamaan, että maastopyöräily ei ole se mitä haluan kahden renkaan varassa harrastaa. Ilman renkaita tykkään kyllä polkea myös ja spinningistä ajatus pyöräilyn harrastamisesta aikoinaan lähtikin.

Nyt olisi haussa pyörä, jolla voisi ajaa sekä hyödyksi että huviksi. Hyöty irtoaisi polkemalla työmatkaa työmatkaa (20km/suunta) silloin tällöin. Hupia taas edustaisi lenkkeily ja rouvan kanssa kruisailu mukavissa maisemissa. Pääosin ajo tapahtuu asvaltilla tai hyväkuntoisella hiekkatiellä. Mahdollisuus poiketa välillä myös haastavampaan maastoon ei kuitenkaan haittaisi. Ajoasento mieluummin enemmän rennon kuin sporttisen suuntaan. Pyörän mukavuus on myös plussaa.

Yksi vaihtoehto olisi kiikarissa; Specialized Diverge Comp E5 2021. Ymmärtääkseni tuo täyttäisi tarpeeni ja olisi laadukas ja muutenkin intoa harrastukseen lietsova vehje. Pyörästä jäi hyvä fiilis ja koeajolenkki vahvisti käsitystä gravelia harkitessa ollaan oikeilla jäljillä. Muita ehdotuksia tai kommentteja Spessusta otetaan mieluusti vastaan.

Toinen juttu, johon kaipaan näkemyksiä on pyörän koko. Pituutta on 189cm ja jalan sisämittaa 91cm. Olen kokeillut -21 vuosimallin Divergeä koossa 58 ja se tuntui varsin passelille tai ainakaan mikään ei pahasti tökkinyt vastaan. Olisiko mahdollisesti koko juuri oikea?

----------


## TERU

Kovin vaikuttaisi sopivalta niin koon kuin pyörätyypinkin puolesta, jos maantietankoinen on tähtäimessä, myös valmisajan kokosuositus tukee kokoa. On vielä niin sanotusti pienemmältä puolelta ja kun kurottelematonta ajoasentoa hakee, niin sekin tukee pyörän haettua sopivuutta. Koon puolesta ongelmaton eikä muutakaan epäilyttävää.

----------


## Juviitanen

Niinku joulukuusta hakisi, todella paljon erilaisia merkkejä - aina parempi kasvaa vieressä.... Nyt itsellä kiikarissa puolalainen  Kross Esker 6.0. Kokoonpano likimiten sama, runkoja en ole verrannut. Ongelma Kross on kun ei tahdo päästä testiajoa tekemään.

Minustakin mitat vaikuttaa oikealta.

----------


## Brother P

> Kovin vaikuttaisi sopivalta niin koon kuin pyörätyypinkin puolesta, jos maantietankoinen on tähtäimessä, myös valmisajan kokosuositus tukee kokoa. On vielä niin sanotusti pienemmältä puolelta ja kun kurottelematonta ajoasentoa hakee, niin sekin tukee pyörän haettua sopivuutta. Koon puolesta ongelmaton eikä muutakaan epäilyttävää.



Maantietanko tuntuu ranteissa paremmalta. Suoratankoinenkin oli pohdinnassa, mutta monipuolisemmat ajo-otteet ja mahdollisuus mennä aerodynaamisemmalla asennolla (ehkä) hieman kovempaa ratkaisivat. Hienoa muuten, että täältä saa pähkäilyilleen kommentteja nopealla aikataululla. Kyseinen testiajettu yksilö on nimittäin sellainen tämän hetken harvinaisuus, että se löytyy paikalliselta diileriltä liikkeestä. Ostohousut täytyy toki vetäistä jalkaan heti maanantaina, mikäli aikoo Divergellä lähitulevaisuudessa ajaa.





> Niinku joulukuusta hakisi, todella paljon erilaisia merkkejä - aina parempi kasvaa vieressä.... Nyt itsellä kiikarissa puolalainen Kross Esker 6.0. Kokoonpano likimiten sama, runkoja en ole verrannut. Ongelma Kross on kun ei tahdo päästä testiajoa tekemään.
> 
> Minustakin mitat vaikuttaa oikealta.



No, sanopa muuta! Taas tuli itselle uusi tuttavuus, kun mainitsit Krossin.

Tällaiselle kaiken mahdollisen optimoimiseen helposti lankeavalle tekniikasta kiinnostuneelle tyypille nykyiset polkupyörämarkkinat ovat jo pelkästään merkkien ja mallien osalta runsauden pulaan hukuttava suo. Siihen päälle kun vielä lueskelee geometriasta, osasarjoista, kiekoista, painosta, talvirenkaiden sopivuudesta, varustelumahdollisuudesta, merkin hinta-laatusuhteesta, huollettavuudesta, käyttötarkoitukseen sopivuudesta ja siitä kuinka muutaman millinkin muutokset tietyissä kohdin pyörää voivat tehdä ajamisesta taivaan tai h*lvetin, niin tuntuu että mukava liikkumisen muoto, jonka on oppinut jo alle kouluikäisenä onkin yhtäkkiä avaruuslentoihin verrattavissa oleva suoritus.

Siksipä olen päättänyt rajoittaa etsiskely- ja taustatyöaikaa (tässä vaiheessa pari kolme viikkoa) ja ostaa hinnaltaan ja fiilikseltään sopivan pyörän, kun sellainen tulee vastaan. Tällä hetkellä se olisi tuo Spessu. Olen myös yrittänyt muistaa, että yksityiskohtaisia hienouksia arvioivat foorumilaiset ovat todennäköisesti ajaneet kymmeniä tuhansia tunteja (tai ainakin kilometrejä) ja lukemattomia pyöriä kaikilla mahdollisilla osakokoonpanoilla. Tällaisen nöösin lienee mahdotonta havaita sellaisia nyansseja, jotka vain ja ainoastaan ajamisen myötä avautuvat.

Mainittakoon vielä, että Kona Rove DL 2021 oli myös jo puhelimitse varattu testiajoa varten, mutta myyjäliikkeen kämmin vuoksi se myytiinkin nettikaupan puolella ennen kuin pääsin kokeilemaan. Rove herätti mielenkiinnon TM:n testimenestyksen perusteella. Sen jälkeen katselmus jatkui ja budjettiakin piti ruuvailla sen ylärajoille.

Tuosta Diverge Comp 2021 -mallista en ole muutaman tubettajan tekemiä esittelyjä lukuunottamatta löytänyt testiraportteja, mahtaakohan sellaisia jossain olla?

----------


## TERU

Ylpeitähän me täällä olemme kun pääsemme neuvomaan, pätee ainakin omiin kannanottoihini täällä, samoin neuvominen on paaljon helpompaa kuin tekeminen🤗

----------


## LJL

> neuvominen on paaljon helpompaa kuin tekeminen



On kyllä. Eikä tekeminenkään itsessään ole niin vaikeaa, jos ei aseteta mitään vaatimuksia tekemiselle. Mutta oikein, taitavasti ja järkevästi tekeminen siten että projektiekonomia pysyy hallinnassa, se on jo oikeasti vaativaa ja aikaa vievää (yhteensopivuuksien ym. selvittely) hommaa. Varsinkin italialaisten pyörien rakentelu itse, väitän ettei kukaan pysty kuin yrityksen ja erehdyksen kautta tekemään jos ei ole aiempaa kokemusta.

----------


## Jami2003

Ei pyörän valitsemisesta kannata liian vaikeaa tehdä. Katsoo mikä on maksimi budjetti, lisää siihen tonnin tai pari ja valitsee sillä rahalla oikean kokoisen ja varsinkin hyvän näköisen pyörän omasta mielestä. Sen jälkeen välittömästi lopettaa arvosteluiden ja mainos sivujen lukemisen. Siinä se on ja taatusti on tyytyväinen valintaan.

(ja ikinä, ei siis ikinä pidä sitä omaa pyörää punnita ajokunnossa. Se että tuntuu kevyeltä riittää...)

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Ei pyörän valitsemisesta kannata liian vaikeaa tehdä. Katsoo mikä on maksimi budjetti, lisää siihen tonnin tai pari ja valitsee sillä rahalla oikean kokoisen ja varsinkin hyvän näköisen pyörän omasta mielestä. Sen jälkeen välittömästi lopettaa arvosteluiden ja mainos sivujen lukemisen. Siinä se on ja taatusti on tyytyväinen valintaan.
> 
> (ja ikinä, ei siis ikinä pidä sitä omaa pyörää punnita ajokunnossa. Se että tuntuu kevyeltä riittää...)



Allekirjoitan tämän täysin, kun on tullut toimittua joskus näin. Sitä paitsi se tonnin kaks halvempi pyörä tulee yleensä loppupeleissä kalliimmaksi, kun joutuu sen myydä pois puoleen hintaan maksetusta ja ostaa sitten sen paremman kesken sesongin melkein täyteen rahaan, kun homma alkaakin maistumaan.

----------


## Brother P

Suuresti arvostan sellaista omistautumista asialle, että ollaan valmiita jakamaan itselle kertynyttä tietoa ja taitoa! Uskon myös sen tyyppisen meiningin pitävän tällaisia palstoja pystyssä.

Jamin kommenttiin täältäkin isoa peukkua! Omalla kohdalla prosessi saattaisi olla menossa tuohon suuntaan. Täytyy vain pitää mielessä tuo arvosteluiden ja mainosjuttujen totaatalinen huomiotta jättäminen, kun pyörä on saatu ajoon.

Tässähän alkaa pikkuhiljaa ostohousut olemaan prässättynä.  :Hymy:

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Terve!
> 
> Uusi aloittelija ilmoittautuu. Foorumia on tullut lueskeltua aina silloin tällöin ja nyt viime aikoina taas ahkerammin.
> 
> Syy on se, että nyt pitäisi vihdoin löytää sellainen fillari ajoon, jolla orastavasta kipunoinnista syttyisi kunnon palo pyöräilyn alttarille. ...



Itse olen sillä kannalla, että hetkellisen roihun harrastukseen voi ostaa, mutta pysyvämpään paloon tarvitaan itsestä kumpuava halu viettää aikaa satulassa. Lisäksi kallistuisin sille kannalle, että ajamalla yhden vähän edullisemman pyörän loppuun tai lähes loppuun saa tukevamman selkänojan arvokkaamman hankintaan.

----------


## Brother P

Totta tämäkin, mutta kumpi on muna ja kumpi kana? Edullisempi pyörä on varmasti ok, mutta Meridan kanssa saatu oppi oli se, että väärän kokoisella pyörällä hinnalla ei ole merkitystä. Vaikka liian iso pyörä olisi ollut kalliimpikin, se olisi varmasti saanut harrastuksen lopahtamaan.

Mikä sitten on riittävä pyörä aktiivisen harrastuksen, tai työmatka-ajon, aloittamiseen? Ehkä pitäisi syvällisemmin pohtia sopivin ratkaisu (tarpeet ja geometria) omiin mieltymyksiin nähden ja etsiä edullisin vaihtoehto toteutukselle. Toisaalta, kun vaihtoehtoja tuntuu olevan loputtomasti, meikäläisen kaltainen speksien syynääjä jää helposti etsimään ja viilaamaan hamaan ikuisuuteen.

Mikä ylipäätään synnyttää innostuksen johonkin asiaan? Omien kokemusten mukaan asioissa, joihin tarvitaan jonkinlaisia välineitä, niiden laatu ratkaisee varsin paljon. Intohimon täytyy olla sisäsyntyistä, mutta siihen voi paljolti vaikuttaa olosuhteilla, joihin fillaroinnin kyseessä ollessa oleellisesti kuuluu myös se kulkine, jolla ajetaan.

Tämän kommentin ei ole millään muotoa tarkoitus vähätellä esitettyä pointtia. Olen siitä aivan samaa mieltä. Turha käyttää rahaa kalliisiin välineisiin, jotka jäävät nurkkaan pölyttymään. Olisikin mielenkiintoista lukea, miten palstan tyypit ovat pyöräilyyn hurahtaneet (ehkä siitä on olemassa ketju, täytynee käyttää hakua).

----------


## Nipa5

> Joo tai vaihtoehtoisesti patentti-insinööri vaatii..  (satun nimittäin tuntemaan yhden suomalaisen EU:n patenttivirastossa istuvan herran)
> 
> Toiminee myös esimerkkinä siitä, että mahdollisimman hyvin vaihtavan takapakan suunnittelu ei ole ihan jokahepun hommaa, vaikka inssipaprut omistaisikin.



EU:lla ei ole patenttivirastoa. 

Lähetetty minun STF-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Teemu H

Minusta kaikkien kannattaa ostaa niin hyvä pyörä kuin lompakossa vain on millään varaa. Minä olen aina niin tehnyt, ja sitä ennen luultavasti iskä myös  :Leveä hymy: 

^  :Sekaisin: 
https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euroopan_patenttivirasto

----------


## LJL

> ^ 
> https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euroopan_patenttivirasto







> Virasto on Euroopan unionista erillinen järjestö ja EU:hun kuulumattomista maista mm. Sveitsi, Norja sekä Turkki ovat sen jäsenmaita.



En ole neitsyt (vaan Ilkka Sysimetsä), hei!

----------


## stenu

> EU:lla ei ole patenttivirastoa. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun STF-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jep. Anteeksi, olisi pitänyt kirjoittaa "Euroopan".

----------


## stenu

Tommosta Serotta Scapperoa mulle oltaisiin nyt kovin kauppaamassa, kun firma on osittain suomalaisessa omistuksessa. Ensimmäiset sata numeroitua prologi-runkoa Ben Serotta hitsaa itse. Varmasti vertaansa vailla olevia runkoja, mutta saatan päätyä siihen että, että ovat turhan eksklusiivisia mun investointihalukkuuteen nähden. Jos joku on hommaamassa "rest of life" -tyyliin pyörää itselleen, niin siinä olisi sellainen. Huhu kertoo, että yksi runko olisi Suomeen tilattu. Kuka ilmiantaa itsensä..?  :Hymy: 

https://serotta.com/prologue

----------


## palikka

Sata ensimmäistä harjoituskappaletta. Kyllä varmasti jokainen on uniikki!

----------


## JohannesP

Serottan osittaisesta suomalaisomistuksesta kiinnostaisi kuulla enemmänkin. 

Vaikka olisi kuinka nimekästä rakentajaa takana niin eksklusiivisen hinta ja custom ei oikeen näy rungon mielikuvituksessa. Runkojen painotkin olisi ollut kiva lisä mainoslehtiseen. Jos jenkkititaania hakisin niin Litespeediltä saa aika hyvin rahalle vastinetta jos ei välttämättä tarvitse olla custom mitoitusta. Parilla tonnilla saa jo 1340 g gg-runkoa.

----------


## stenu

Mjoo...oli kyllä tiedossa, että jotkut keksivät jotain älykästä kommentoitavaa.

Tuskinpa Serotta harjoituskappaleita enää sillä kokemuksella tarvii ja jos tarvii, niin päätynevät jonnekin muualle kuin myyntiin. Musta on hienoa, että on vielä sellaisiakin yrittäjiä ja kuluttajia, jotka uskovat myös muunlaiseen bisnekseen kuin kiinalaiseen halpatyövoimaan ja massatuotantoon ja -kuluttamiseen.

@johannesP kerron, jos saan luvan kertoa. Täysin kustomina tehtävien runkojen painoja ei varmaan voi oikein antaa, kun jokaisen rungon putket tehdään kuskin toiveiden ja painon jne. mukaan. Toki joku karkea haarukka voisi olla. Ps. Jos jostain oikeasti saa parilla tonnilla alle 1,4-kiloista titaanista, ei Kauko-Idässä hitsattua gravel-runkoa, niin olen kiinnostunut kuulemaan lisää? Curve Grovel CXR on n. 1,4 kg ja niitä on välillä saanut noin 2500 eurolla (plus verot), mutta ne on hitsattu Taiwanissa.

----------


## LJL

En tiedä onko se älykästä kommentointia, mutta päätin viimein punnita Exploroa kevyemmillä kiekoilla ja kalavaaka pysähtyi kahdella juomapullotelineellä ja ylilitkutetuilla 38mm Gravelking Slickeillä lukemaan 8,22kg. Ihan jees sanoisin, kun kuitenkin 2x11 Di2/RX-komponentit vanhan mallin kahvoilla. Rene Herseillä voisi lukema olla aika lähellä 8,1kg mitä alemmas ei kyllä oikein ilman tuhansien eurojen kiekkopäivityksiä mennä. Tai joillakin satasilla voisi vaihtaa 130g Ritcheyn kuitustemmin Mcfk:n vastaavaan, saisi kenties 50g pois, mutta ei silti mene alle kasin.. Ei muutenkaan niitä paikkoja joista mielellään keventäisin. Ehkä mä vaan totean että se on nyt niin kevyt kuin on tarpeen  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## stenu

^ kaikki alle 9-kiloiset gravel-pyörät on mun mielestä kevyitä. Lähellä kasia ajokuntoisena on jo todella kevyttä. Satulasta näkee, että ei ole ollut vaan tallinkoristeena  :Hymy: 

(Nyt polkasen tolla mun +9-kiloisella rohjakkeella velodromille, katsomaan mikä on meno Helsinki 6 hrs racessa.)

----------


## JohannesP

> Ps. Jos jostain oikeasti saa parilla tonnilla alle 1,4-kiloista titaanista, ei Kauko-Idässä hitsattua gravel-runkoa, niin olen kiinnostunut kuulemaan lisää? Curve Grovel CXR on n. 1,4 kg ja sellaisen saa noin 2500 eurolla (plus verot), mutta ne on hitsattu Taiwanissa.



https://litespeed.com/collections/titanium-gravel-bikes

Ainakin kevyitä runkoja, Made in Tennesee ja hinnat kohdillaan. 

Emmä näistä enempää tiedä mitä tullut weightweeniesissä vastaan useemman kerran.  Laitan linkin yhden henkilön uuteen rakennustopikkiin, joka seilannu päälle parikymmentä maantierunkoa lävitse muutamien vuosien aikana ja aina palaa ajomukavuuden takia takaisin Litespeediin. Signaturesta löytää muutkin Litespeedin topikit. Vähän osviittaa millasia muutoksia Litespeed tarjoaa runkoihin ja mihin rahaan:
https://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...?f=10&t=162787

----------


## LJL

> ^ kaikki alle 9-kiloiset gravel-pyörät on mun mielestä kevyitä. Lähellä kasia ajokuntoisena on jo todella kevyttä. Satulasta näkee, että ei ole ollut vaan tallinkoristeena



No sehän on hyvä! Berk on tosiaan saanut ajoa osakseen  :Hymy:  Hyvän satulan tuntee siitä että se a) hivelee perberiä b) kestää ajoa c) patinoituu kauniisti

----------


## LJL

Semmoinen tuli mieleen että jos Racemaxiin päivittäisi, ja se olisi about samanpainoinen runko, olisi pakko päivittää jarrut ja siirtymällä Dura-Acen kahvoihin ja jarruihin saisi kokoonpanon tuollaisenaan pudotettua alle 8kg. Se olisi ehkä mahdollista. Mutta en taida nyt tehdä mitään sellaista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

> https://litespeed.com/collections/titanium-gravel-bikes
> 
> Ainakin kevyitä runkoja, Made in Tennesee ja hinnat kohdillaan. 
> 
> Emmä näistä enempää tiedä mitä tullut weightweeniesissä vastaan useemman kerran.  Laitan linkin yhden henkilön uuteen rakennustopikkiin, joka seilannu päälle parikymmentä maantierunkoa lävitse muutamien vuosien aikana ja aina palaa ajomukavuuden takia takaisin Litespeediin. Signaturesta löytää muutkin Litespeedin topikit. Vähän osviittaa millasia muutoksia Litespeed tarjoaa runkoihin ja mihin rahaan:
> https://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...?f=10&t=162787



Joo toi Ultimate on tosiaan näköjään kevyt parin tonnin runko tolla ale-hinnalla. Banaani-seatstayt ei sytytä, vaikka mukavat varmasti ovatkin. Vähän kyllä mietityttää, mistä moinen ale johtuu.

----------


## JohannesP

> Hyvän satulan tuntee siitä että se a) hivelee perberiä b) kestää ajoa c) patinoituu kauniisti



a) voin samaistua
b) yhden Lupinan pyöreät kiskot murtuneet maantieajossa (Ei ollut ajettu kuin tyyliin 5k km ja takuuaikaki umpeutunut parilla vuodella, mutta Berk myi uudenverosen testisatulan hyvällä discountilla = tyytyväinen asiakas)
c) patinoituu, mutta yhdestäkään ei ole mennyt nahka rikki

Miinuksena runkoon liimatut kiskot, kun muilla vähän kalleemmilla merkeillä kiinteää kuiturakennetta. Kuulemma liimaus saattaa pettää.

----------


## JohannesP

> Joo toi Ultimate on tosiaan näköjään kevyt parin tonnin runko tolla ale-hinnalla. Banaani-seatstayt ei sytytä, vaikka mukavat varmasti ovatkin. Vähän kyllä mietityttää, mistä moinen ale johtuu.



Joo samaa mieltä banaaneista, mutta ehkä voisivat vaihtaa putkenkin suoraan pienellä rahalla (WW: "so with the fire sale prices they had and only the small up charge for custom geo"). Ei kyllä tietoa mistä ale johtuu, mutta ennen koronaakin saanut aina välillä hyvillä aleprossilla runkoja. Veikkaan jenkkimarkkinoiden kilpailun olevan melko kova ja onhan noi rungot tavallaan hyvin pelkistettyjä. Ei ole kuitenkaan mikään ihan tuore startup yritys niin en ihan kauheasti stressaisi jos vaan kiinnostelee.

----------


## misopa

> Semmoinen tuli mieleen että jos Racemaxiin päivittäisi, ja se olisi about samanpainoinen runko, olisi pakko päivittää jarrut ja siirtymällä Dura-Acen kahvoihin ja jarruihin saisi kokoonpanon tuollaisenaan pudotettua alle 8kg. Se olisi ehkä mahdollista. Mutta en taida nyt tehdä mitään sellaista



Saattas mennä jo Ultegran kahvoillakin. Noin 200g/pari kevyemmät mitä GRX Di2 kahvat tai nuo vanhemmat versiot.

----------


## LJL

> yhdestäkään ei ole mennyt nahka rikki



Tämä on kyllä pieni issue, Berkin pinnoite antautui viime vuonna plr:n Tre-Parkano-Tre 242km talvipäivänseisausajossa, samassa reissussa paskaksi hieroitui myös Dirtlej aikuisten kurahaalari... Ehkä lokasuoja olisi auttanut jompaankumpaan tai molempiin. Ankeat olosuhteet syövät miestä ja kalustoa rotan lailla.

----------


## LJL

> Saattas mennä jo Ultegran kahvoillakin. Noin 200g/pari kevyemmät mitä GRX Di2 kahvat tai nuo vanhemmat versiot.



Juu älä laita tällaista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## misopa

^ Joo. Ei sulle Ultegraa. Dura-Ace on ns. ”lakimiehen valinta”

----------


## Visqu

> Saattas mennä jo Ultegran kahvoillakin. Noin 200g/pari kevyemmät mitä GRX Di2 kahvat tai nuo vanhemmat versiot.



Öh. GRX di2 -kahvat on 20g per pari painavammat mitä Ultegra R8070-kahvat.
R9170 taasen on Ultegraa 40g per pari kevyemmät. Pelkät kahvat siis.

----------


## misopa

^ No niinpä näytti olevan, kun tarkemmin pengoin. Näköjään muutamaan nettikauppaan paino ilmoitettu jostain syystä väärin. Pahoittelut kaikille ko. kahvat omistaville väärästä informaatiosta.

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...iABEgIhlPD_BwE

----------


## Visqu

> ^ No niinpä näytti olevan, kun tarkemmin pengoin. Näköjään muutamaan nettikauppaan paino ilmoitettu jostain syystä väärin. Pahoittelut kaikille ko. kahvat omistaville väärästä informaatiosta.
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...iABEgIhlPD_BwE



Siinä olet kyllä täysin oikeassa että nuo vanhat non-series R785 kahvat on ankkurit  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Siinä olet kyllä täysin oikeassa että nuo vanhat non-series R785 kahvat on ankkurit



Kyr... Vit... Hele...

----------


## plr

> .. Berkin pinnoite antautui .. Ankeat olosuhteet syövät miestä ja kalustoa rotan lailla.



Märällä/kuraisella ajaessa pitäisi ehkä ryhtyä käyttämään kunnollista takalokaria. Pari Selle Italia SLR:ää ja useita housuja on saanut hangattua puhki noissa olosuhteissa. Hiekka satulan ja housujen välissä kuluttaa paikat pilalle yllättävän nopeasti.

----------


## stenu

^ Joo lauantain soralenkillä tuli taas mieleen, että jos nyt jossain välissä saan jonkun uuden rungon tai pyörän aikaiseksi itselleni, niin rosteri-Grava saa vihdoin ne kiinteät lokarit, kun runko kerran on sillä ajatuksella piirretty, että lokarit istuu nätisti. Ehkä lopullinen setämiehistymisen merkki tai jotain...  :Hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

Koskaan en ole ymmärtänyt, miksi itseä pitäisi pyöräilyssä kiusata ylimääräisellä vesi-, kura-, hiekka-, koiranp**ka- yms. suihkulla. Siksi mulla on aina ollut pyörissä, myös maastopyörissä, lokarit. Setämäistä tai ei, mutta käsittääkseni olen parisen kymmentä vuotta sinua nuorempikin. Että ainakaan egon puolesta ei pitäisi mitään estettä lokareille enää tässä vaiheessa olla.

Osallistuinpa muuten pyörällä elämäni ensimmäiseen kilpailuunkin. En ottanut lokareita pois. Ihan hauskaa oli olla oikeiden kilpureiden seassa gravelhybridilläni. Kilpailumenestyksestä voisin todeta, että voitin itseni.

----------


## JackOja

Mulla on loppuelämän krainderi enkä käytä lokareita.

Tosin joskus lumien sulamisen aikaan -kun on ainoastaan märkyyttä tarjolla- olen heikkona hetkenä parina talvena väliaikaisesti asentanut. Viime talvena ei tarvinnut. 

Olen kyllä harkinnut toisenkin grainderin tekemistä syystä että voisi ajella toisillakin renkailla huvikseen välillä. En kuitenkaan jaksa kiekkoja vaihtaa sen takia vaikka kolme paria olisi. Lisäksi toinen soranjauhin voisikin olla koko ajan retkimoodissa valmiina lähtöön. Kynnys retkelle lähtöön olisi matalampi. Vähemmän säätöä.

Oikea tarve on tietenkin se, että on fillarikuumetta.

----------


## LJL

> Märällä/kuraisella ajaessa pitäisi ehkä ryhtyä käyttämään kunnollista takalokaria. Pari Selle Italia SLR:ää ja useita housuja on saanut hangattua puhki noissa olosuhteissa. Hiekka satulan ja housujen välissä kuluttaa paikat pilalle yllättävän nopeasti.



Näin on. Ehdin vuosi takaperin TdT:ssä pikalokareilla saada vahinkoa rungon takakolmiolle, minkä jälkeen en ole käyttänyt mitään. Mutta pitää hommata semmoinen joku toimiva koska ongelma on Matti Nykästä siteeratakseni todellakin todellisuutta.

----------


## stenu

> Oikea tarve on tietenkin se, että on fillarikuumetta.



Joo siihen ei auta edes venäläisten rokote.

----------


## Firlefanz

https://girs-bikes.com/gbfr/rnr-girs-bikes.html

https://www.veloderoute.com/news/158...r--ride-n-roll


Pelkkää ranskaa, mutta kuviakin ja luulen jotain selvää Google Translaten avulla saaneeni (joskaan en ole ihan varma olenko kaiken oikein ymmärtänyt).

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Girs miellytikin omaa silmää ja koon 56 mitatkin sopisivat. Rungon hintakaan ei olisi paha. Löytyyköhän jostakin rungosta enemmän tietoa -esimerkiksi keskiöstä.

----------


## Visqu

> ^Girs miellytikin omaa silmää ja koon 56 mitatkin sopisivat. Rungon hintakaan ei olisi paha. Löytyyköhän jostakin rungosta enemmän tietoa -esimerkiksi keskiöstä.



Sehän on Carbonda CFR696.

----------


## Nickname

8bar:ista ei löydy oikein mitään foorumilta niin olisiko viisaammilla antaa mielipide tuon Mitte:n takahaarukasta, onko tuommoinen liuku systeemi hyvä ratkaisu jos haetaan joka paikan höylää  :Sekaisin: 
https://8bar-bikes.com/shop/bikes/ur...eel-urban-pro/

Myös Rondo Booz st:tä katsellut mutta siinäkin tuommoinen ihme säätösysteemi etuhaarukassa.
https://m.bikester.fi/rondo-booz-st-...w-1089218.html

----------


## JackOja

^onko noikin gravelgraindereita?! Varsin kaikenkattava kategoria siis.

Vai pitikö mennä tänne?
https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...tt%F6py%F6r%E4

Pitää Mittessä olla noi liukudropoutit jos haluaa ketjun kireälle.

----------


## Pökötti

Tilasin Cinelli King Zydeco gravel pyörän Italiasta. Katso CicliCorsa.  Mahtava palvelu, pyörä loppuunmyyty ja tulee marraskuussa. BikeRadar Best gravel bike 2019.

----------


## kervelo

> Tilasin Cinelli King Zydeco gravel pyörän Italiasta. Katso CicliCorsa.  Mahtava palvelu, pyörä loppuunmyyty ja tulee marraskuussa. BikeRadar Best gravel bike 2019.



Tuo vaikuttaa hienolta pyörältä.

----------


## Jami2003

On kyllä hieno. Harmi ettei saa sähkövaihteilla. Hintahan nimittäin ei ole mikään paha.

----------


## Nickname

> ^onko noikin gravelgraindereita?! Varsin kaikenkattava kategoria siis.
> 
> Vai pitikö mennä tänne?
> https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...tt%F6py%F6r%E4
> 
> Pitää Mittessä olla noi liukudropoutit jos haluaa ketjun kireälle.



Sepä se kun taas tietäisi mihin pitäisi lokeroida, ei varsinaisesti ole hakusessa "gravel" pyörä ehkä... Riippuen tietysti miten nyt se gravel määritellään, pitääkö olla droppitanko? 

Haaveissa olis pyörä + kiekot 2" tai leveämmillä nappula renkailla ja toiset kiekot 28-32mm maantierenkailla, tangoksi esim Velo Orange crazy bar ( tai vastaava yhdistelmä tanko ), olisiko tämä enemmän trekking/travel- pyörä, en viitsi avata omaa topia kun eihän kukaan muu ole niin hullu että tämmöisen haluaisi.

----------


## Qilty

> Jep. Tää aiheuttaa sit taas sen, et omaa pyörää puntaroidessa tulee ihmeteltyä et miten ihmeessä niillä muilla on niin kevyet pyörät ja samanlaisilla osasarjoilla.  
> 
> ** "Tää halpa kalavaaka on varmana väärässä" **



Tietenkin kalavaaka näyttää painon yläkanttiin, sillähän punnitaan kaloja

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Firlefanz

> Sehän on Carbonda CFR696.



Tai, kuten jutussa nähdään, Ridley Kanzo. Valmistaja ei mitenkään salaa että kyseessä on "open mold" -runko:

"Perhaps the silhouette of the RNR is familiar to you? Indeed, the resemblance is striking with the Ridley Kanzo. Information taken, Girs confirmed to us that the RNR mold is an "open mold". We can therefore find an identical chassis from other brands. It is no secret and among other things it allows the cost of the bicycle to be considerably reduced for the end consumer. At this price, Girs is better placed than the Belgian brand by offering the RNR frame kit at € 1,450 instead of € 1,699 for Ridley."

mutta jutun kirjoittaja on sitä mieltä että rungoissa ja rungoissa voi silti olla eroa eli se ratkaise millaisia hiilikuituja on käytetty ja miten ne on niin sanotusti kääritelty:  

"Be careful, however, a mold may be identical, but the recipe may vary. That is to say that the draping and / or the quality of the fibers may be different. Regarding the RNR, Girs communicates on a mix of Toray T700 and Toray T800 fibers."


Gir'sin nettisivut eivät koskaan ole olleet parhaat mahdolliset ja perustietojakin on joskus ollut hankala löytää. RNR (tai R'n'R kuten näkyy myös kirjoitetun) ei taida olla vasta kuin esittelyssä ja myynnissäkään vasta muutaman ranskalaisen liikkeen kautta? Täytyy jäädä odottamaan varsinaisia testijuttuja "essais"...

----------


## erkkk

Ridleyllä on huomattavasti Girssiä raskaampi kulurakenne, hintaero selittyisi jo sillä.

----------


## Divi

^ Takuukin kannattaa laskea jollain tavalla mukaan. En ole kummaltakaan firmalta runkoa ostanut, mutta äkkiseltään Ridley tuntuisi turvallisemmalta vaihtoehdolta.

----------


## Firlefanz

Sen enempää jutussa kuin kommentissani ei lähdetty mitenkään hakemaan selitystä Gir'sin ja Ridleyn hintaerolle, se ainoastaan todettiin. RNR:ää ja Kanzoa ei vertailtu muuten mitenkään.

Hiilikuitujen laatu ja miten niitä oli käytetty ja miten (ymmärtääkseni hyvin pitkälle käsityönä) runko tehty nostettiin esiin vasta siinä yhteydessä kun todettiin että samaan "open mold" -muottiin tehdyt rungot eivät ulkonäöstään huolimatta ole samanlaisia. Tässäkään ei vertailtu Gir'sin ja Ridleyn ratkaisuja eikä näiden kahden laatua. (Mielestäni lähinnä haluttiin tehdä selvä ero muihin, vähemmän tunnettuihin tai nimettömämpiin valmistajiiin.)

Ymmärrän kyllä että asiasta saattoi saada toisenlaisenkin vaikutelman.




Gir's on toki merkittävästi pienempi pulju kuin Ridley, mutta en nyt kuitenkaan tekisi samansuuntaisia johtopäätöksiä kuin Divi. Ja jos olisin jompaa kumpaa ostamassa, valintaani ei vaikuttaisi tippaakaan huoli tai epävarmuus mahdollisten takuukysymysten suhteen.

----------


## elasto

Kumman mä nyt ostan?

https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/gravel-...etap/2720.html

vai

https://www.cube.eu/en/2021/bikes/ro...onnprizmblack/

- Rotko melkeen tonnin kalliimpi ku Kuutio.
- Rotkossa ruma tanko johon vaikeampi kiinnittää mitään lisätarvikkeita
- Rotkossa 2x12, kulkee kovempaa ku Kuutio?
- Kuutiossa vissiin kevyemmät kiekot mut Rotkossa aerot, kummat on nopeemmat?
- Mun muut pyörät on Rotkoja, meneekö Feng Shui jos ostan Kuution?
- Kuutio on mun mielestä paremman näkönen
- Rotko in stock, Kuution toimitus menee viikolle 41

Mielipiteitä?

----------


## Jami2003

Itse en voisi edes harkita rotkoa ohjaustangon vuoksi vaikka esim maantiepyörien puolella Aeroad on erittäin erittäin houkutteleva.

----------


## JackOja

> Kumman mä nyt ostan?
> ...
> - Kuutio on mun mielestä paremman näkönen
> ...



Vastasit tuossa jo itsellesi. Ja samaa mieltä itsekin. 

Järkyttävä ankkuri muuten tuo Canyon jos Cubeen verrataan. Sikäli kun ilmoitetut painot pitävät kutinsa.

----------


## paaton

No ehdottomasti graili noista kahdesta. Tarkkana vaan mittojen kanssa, mutta onneksi canyonilta saa tangon vaihdettua jälkikäteenkin vielä.
Minusta tuohon grailin tankoon ja ulkonäköön on jo livenä tottunut. Hieno se on.

Niin ja canyon tosiaan tulee dt swissin kuitukiekoilla.  Äkkiä tilausnappia vaan.

----------


## Laerppi

Grail CF on markkinoiden kaunein ja hienoin gravelpyörä  :Hymy:

----------


## Rosco

Ota Cube. Aerokiekot gravelpyörässä kyllä vähemmän tarpeellinen lisävaruste kuin kevyt kiekkosetti. +newmenit vallan hyviä napoja/kiekkoja. + 1xvaihteet parempi hiekkatielle. + normaali tanko. + merkkinä edes jotain sielua vrt postimyyntifirmaan. + parempi ulkonäkö. 

Tarviiks tässä vielä jotain?

----------


## paaton

Onko cube:lla merkkinä sielua. Mä nään sen bike-discountin halppis merkkinä.
Mathieu van der Poel on ajanut canyonille sielun. 

Jaa, ja canyon tulee vielä samaan rahaan axs etuvaihtajalla. Selkeä valinta.

----------


## JohannesP

Jos tässä tavotellaan mahdollisimman kannattavaa hinta-laatusuhdetta (Cubea ajatellen) niin Rosellakin on 2x12 etapilla vajaaseen 4k€. 

Jos Grail ei herätä varsinaista wau ilmiötä niin en mä silloin lähes 5k€ maksaisi sellaisesta pakon edessä. Itse katsoisin ton hintaluokan pyörissä muutakin kuin parasta mahdollista hinta-laatusuhdetta. Tai sit säästää pari kuukautta lisää ja ostaa sen mikä oikeasti säväyttää myös ulkonäöllisesti.

----------


## Jami2003

Juu, kyllähän 3T tai vaikka toi Cinelli säväyttää ihan eri tavalla mitä kumpikaan noista. Jos hetkeksi voimansiirron speksit unohdetaan.

----------


## misopa

Minua säväyttää tämä Ridley. Harmi, että itsellä on ominaisuuksiltaan ja istuvuudeltaan niin hyvä pyörä, ettei millään pysty perustelemaan vaihtoa. Paitsi turhamaisuudella. Ja se on huono syy.

https://youtu.be/-BYcq5hdERI

----------


## paaton

Ridley on kyllä komea. Kuulin huhuja, että noita voisi olla piankin saatavilla cyclecenteriltä.

----------


## plr

Graili hylkyyn ohjaustangon vuoksi. Cube hylkyyn, koska 1x. Kanzo Fast hylkyyn, koska 1x ja takanavan uusi 2x-viritys on liian yhteensopimaton. 4-5 k€ hintaluokassa ei enää tehdä kompromisseja eli pitää saada täysin integroidut vedot, aerorunko, aerokiekot, 2x ja itseä miellyttävä ulkonäkö.

----------


## josku

> Onko cube:lla merkkinä sielua. Mä nään sen bike-discountin halppis merkkinä.
> Mathieu van der Poel on ajanut canyonille sielun. 
> 
> Jaa, ja canyon tulee vielä samaan rahaan axs etuvaihtajalla. Selkeä valinta.



Ei ole sielua kummallakaan, kuten ei Strade Bianche ole suurklassikko, vaikka hieno kisa onkin. Sieluun vaaditaan enemmän, mutta ei se noista kummastakaan huonoa merkkiä tee.  
Talouteen tulossa juuri Cube, aika monta muutakin puolisielullista löytyy. Pyörä tarpeen ja käytön mukaan.
Joku voi kysyä että mikä sielu ja mitä välii, sen keskustelun jätän toisille

----------


## LJL

> 4-5 k€ hintaluokassa ei enää tehdä kompromisseja eli pitää saada täysin integroidut vedot, aerorunko, aerokiekot, 2x ja itseä miellyttävä ulkonäkö.



Oon itse rakentamalla saanut ehkä just 5k€ rahaan nuo asiat, en ole tosin tarkkaan laskenut. Mutta ajattelisin että hyvä tavoite olisi löytää nuo jutut valmiista kokoonpanosta, kokonainen pyörä kun yleensä on parempi diili. Mites se Gigantin Revolt?

----------


## stenu

Mitkäs olikaan ne hiilikuituiset, cyclocrossahtavat gravel- tai gravelihtavat cyclocrosspyörävaihtoehdot, joissa on kierteellinen keskiö eikä ole mitään obskuureja satulatolpan kiinnityksiä? Mieluiten pitkähkö ja matalahko runko. Stigmata on tiedossa, mutta siinä on ehkä mulle vähän turhan pitkäjalkaisen ihmisen geometria, 54 on aavistuksen lyhyt ja 56 edestä vähän turhan korkea.

Saattaisin olla valmis ostamaan tommosen Gravan kaveriksi ihan vaan työkaluksi ja siksi aikaa, että voisin jossain välissä laittaa Gravan emäputken vaihtoon ja uudelleen maalattavaksi jonnekin. Jotenkin uuden teräsprojektin aloittaminen ei nyt tunnu etenevän minnekään, kun lopulta päädyn aina siihen, että rungosta tulisi käytännössä Gravan kopio. Jos jarruiksi tulisi levarit, niin keveys/jäykkyyssuhteen takia kuitukeula tuntuu ainoalta järkevältä ratkaisulta ja jos kuitukeula, niin miksei sitten saman tien myös runko. Toinen vaihtoehto voisi ehkä olla, että ostaisin vaikka Crosscheck-rungon ja kasaisin siitä stashissa olevilla vanhoilla osilla kakkospyörän. Lenkkipyöränä sekin olisi ihan hyvä vaihtoehto. Krossikisoissa joku kepeämpi olisi toki kivempi.

----------


## Rawjunk

> Oon itse rakentamalla saanut ehkä just 5k€ rahaan nuo asiat, en ole tosin tarkkaan laskenut. Mutta ajattelisin että hyvä tavoite olisi löytää nuo jutut valmiista kokoonpanosta, kokonainen pyörä kun yleensä on parempi diili. Mites se Gigantin Revolt?



https://www.giant-bicycles.com/int/r...ced-pro-1-2021

Paljon lie maksaa Suomessa. Kovin aero ei varmaan ole, mutta muuten aika kiva.

----------


## Esuli

Miettikäähän nyt vielä koko hiekkatien ajamisen mielekkyyttä. Kurasta, pölystä, yksinäistä. Kiviä ja villipetoja. 
Mulla on kokemusta hiekkateitä, ei siellä ole niin kivaa että pyörästä yli tonnia kannattaa maksaa.
Vaihatte kuitenkin jotkut asfalttirenkaat niihin jo uutena.

----------


## LJL

> https://www.giant-bicycles.com/int/r...ced-pro-1-2021
> 
> Paljon lie maksaa Suomessa. Kovin aero ei varmaan ole, mutta muuten aika kiva.



Jos tuon saisi Suomessa alle viiteen tonniin niin ottaisin sen mieluiten, ei Cubessa ja Canyonissa toki mitään erityistä vikaa. Mutta mm. muutamien plr-reissujen kokemukset puoltavat vahvasti hydrauli-sähkö-2x-aero-kombinaatiota  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Miettikäähän nyt vielä koko hiekkatien ajamisen mielekkyyttä. Kurasta, pölystä, yksinäistä. Kiviä ja villipetoja. 
> Mulla on kokemusta hiekkateitä, ei siellä ole niin kivaa että pyörästä yli tonnia kannattaa maksaa.
> Vaihatte kuitenkin jotkut asfalttirenkaat niihin jo uutena.



 :Leveä hymy:  Nauroin.

----------


## Hower

> Graili hylkyyn ohjaustangon vuoksi. Cube hylkyyn, koska 1x. Kanzo Fast hylkyyn, koska 1x ja takanavan uusi 2x-viritys on liian yhteensopimaton. 4-5 k€ hintaluokassa ei enää tehdä kompromisseja eli pitää saada täysin integroidut vedot, aerorunko, aerokiekot, 2x ja itseä miellyttävä ulkonäkö.



Hiekkapoluille aeropyörä? No sitten siellä ajellaan varmaan myös pisaran muotoinen kypärä päässä  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Hiekkapoluille aeropyörä? No sitten siellä ajellaan varmaan myös pisaran muotoinen kypärä päässä



Itse asiassa TdT:ssä ja Lieto Graveltourilla mentiin letkassa reipasta neljääkymppiä ja meno oli huimaa. Juomapullot lentelivät nimismiehen kiharoissa.

----------


## misopa

> Hiekkapoluille aeropyörä? No sitten siellä ajellaan varmaan myös pisaran muotoinen kypärä päässä



Sorateillä pääsee yllättävän lujaa. Itsellä sora pk-lenkkien keskarit 30km/h kahta puolta. Ja kypäränä mulla on tuommonen semi-aero Kaskin Utopia.

Toki jotku tykkää ajaa gravelillä myös lällykivikkojuurakkoa (voi olla hetkellisesti hauskaa haastetta), mutta mielestäni maasturi on sinne parempi vaihtoehto.

----------


## LJL

> Toki jotku tykkää ajaa gravelillä myös lällykivikkojuurakkoa..



En välttämättä pidä siitä mutta olen ajanut silti kun maasturi ei ota valmistukseen. Se on hirweätä

----------


## Hower

^^
Kovapintaiseksi ja sileäksi patinoitunut hiekkatie/polku voi tosiaan olla nopeammin ajettavaa kuin kuoppainen ja railoinen asfaltti. Harvoin siellä on liikennevalojakaan hidasteena...

----------


## misopa

Sepä se ja ei se pieni sorakerroskaan vielä paljon hidasta, kun raekoko on vielä järkevää. Kumivalinta vaikuttaa myös tuossa tosi paljon. Mitä ohutkylkisempi ja isompi ilmatilaltaan, sitä paremmin rullaa noiden epätasaisuuksien yli. Ja kyyti pysyy mukavana, eikä tärinä syö voimia niin paljon.

----------


## paaton

Stenulle, kierrekeskiöön ollaan palaamassa vauhdilla. Spessut ja trekit ovat uusissa jo t47 tai bsa keskiöllä.

----------


## misopa

> Mites se Gigantin Revolt?



https://www.giant-bicycles.com/fi/re...ced-pro-0-2021

Uusi 2021 mallin Pro versio aika täydellinen paketti. On kevyt, sähköt ja 25mm sisäleveät kuitukiekot vakiona. 

Tuosta kannattaa kiinnostuneiden kysyä Cycle Centeristä tarjous. Oman Revoltin ostin heiltä ja hinta oli kohdillaan.

----------


## JackOja

^toi on kyllä kivan oloinen paketti! Ja järkevän kokoinen isompi eturatas kerrankin.

----------


## LJL

> ^toi on kyllä kivan oloinen paketti! Ja järkevän kokoinen isompi eturatas kerrankin.



On. Miettinyt josko joskus hommaisin Exploron kaveriksi kokonaan toisen ns. "järkigrävelpyörän", jotta menisi ajot enemmän tasan ja olisi kahdenlaiset asetukset valmiiksi. Rahaa siihen saattaisi mennä saman verran tai vähemmän kuin pelkkään rungon- ja jarrunvaihto-operaatioon.

----------


## JackOja

> ...kaveriksi kokonaan toisen...



Alkaa jotenkin hahmottua, että kaksi gräveliä pitäisi olla, pitäähän  :Sekaisin:

----------


## LJL

> Alkaa jotenkin hahmottua, että kaksi gräveliä pitäisi olla, pitäähän



On siinä jotenkin enemmän järkeä ainakin kuin kahdessa maastopyörässä. Myös ylläpidon kannalta.

----------


## plr

> Hiekkapoluille aeropyörä?



Kylläkyllä aerolle. Minusta sora/hiekka/cyclo/gravelpyörien parhaita puolia on se, että voi ajaa maantielenkkejä hiekkateillä, joita Suomessa on paljon enemmän kuin asfaltoituja teitä. Matala maantiepyörämäinen geometria ja reipas vauhti sopivat tähän loistavasti. Voihan sitä joskus poiketa helpolle polulle, mutta pääasiassa ajetaan vauhdikkaasti teitä pitkin eikä mitenkään vältellä asfalttia. Jos haluan ajaa enimmäkseen maastossa, niin otan alle maastopyörän.

----------


## plr

Pakko nyt tähän myöntää, että kun käytiin eilen sateessa ensi viikon Tour de Tampereen soratiereittiä katsastamassa, niin vanhat cantilever-jarrut sileäksi kuluneilla vanteilla, vanhoilla jarrupaloilla ja märällä liejulla päällystettynä eivät varsinaisesti aiheuttaneet kovin nopeaa hidastuvuutta kahvasta painettaessa. Todettakoon kuitenkin, että jarrut toimivat oikein hyvin silloin, kun ei tarvitse jarruttaa.

----------


## Jami2003

> On siinä jotenkin enemmän järkeä ainakin kuin kahdessa maastopyörässä. Myös ylläpidon kannalta.



Jos tuon järjellisyyden kykenet uskottavasti selvittämään myös puolisolle niin se on Nobel palkinnon paikka.

Jos et niin riittää että ovat saman värisiä. Ei se puoliso kippura savea toisesta erota.

----------


## misopa

> Kylläkyllä aerolle. Minusta sora/hiekka/cyclo/gravelpyörien parhaita puolia on se, että voi ajaa maantielenkkejä hiekkateillä, joita Suomessa on paljon enemmän kuin asfaltoituja teitä. Matala maantiepyörämäinen geometria ja reipas vauhti sopivat tähän loistavasti. Voihan sitä joskus poiketa helpolle polulle, mutta pääasiassa ajetaan vauhdikkaasti teitä pitkin eikä mitenkään vältellä asfalttia. Jos haluan ajaa enimmäkseen maastossa, niin otan alle maastopyörän.



Siinäpä hyvin kiteytettynä, miten itsekin asian näen/koen.

----------


## LJL

> Jos tuon järjellisyyden kykenet uskottavasti selvittämään myös puolisolle niin se on Nobel palkinnon paikka.
> 
> Jos et niin riittää että ovat saman värisiä. Ei se puoliso kippura savea toisesta erota.



Kyllä ja siksi ehdotan, että alamme porukalla pidättää hengitystä odotellessa Nobelin myöntämistä. Ongelmana on, että olivat pyörät minkä väriset tahansa, vaimo osaa nähdä että pyörien lukumäärä yhteenlaskettuna on lisääntynyt. Näin siksi, että pyörät ovat kaikki meidän kerrostalokämpässä sisällä - vaatehuoneessa.

----------


## Teemu H

Naisten kanssa pitää saada asiat selviksi heti tapailuvaiheessa. Niin minä tein ehkä vahingossa, kun menin ensimmäistä kertaa yökylään pyörällä ja pelkissä ajovaatteissa. Pyörät eivät ole juurikaan aiheuttaneet keskustelua meidän taloudessa  :Leveä hymy: 

Toiselle gravelille peukku! Tyydyn itse kyllä Exploron toisiin kiekkoihin, eikun kolmansiin  :Hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

Ei ole gravel, mutta taktiikkaa voi ehkä soveltaa siihenkin.

Ostin 25 eurolla vanhan maasturin, josta alan rakentaa kaupan edessä säilytystä kestävää asiointipyörää. Kun posti aikanaan tuo Saksasta paketin, sen hinnan tiedän vain minä ja saksalainen nettikauppa. Pyörä on silti vanha ja kuluneen näköinen. Ja maksanut 25 euroa.

----------


## elasto

Kiitos kaikille avusta mun fillarin speksaamisessa. Nyt on Canyon Grail CF SLX 8 eTap tilattu S-kokoisena. Toimitus meni kahden viikon päähän, mutta ehkä se sieltä vielä tulee. Toivottavasti siihen rumaan tankoon tottuu ja fillari on muuten hyvä ajaa.

----------


## Jami2003

^nukut sen kanssa yötä ja jos aamulla olet vielä kaksi kätinen niin ei se ainakaan susiruma ole.

Ei vaan onnea uuden pyörän johdosta ja btw jo videoilla se tanko näyttää paremmalta kuin kuvissa joten luonnossa hetken päästä varmaan tosi hyvältä.

----------


## LJL

> Nyt on Canyon Grail CF SLX 8 eTap tilattu S-kokoisena.



Onnea!!  :Cool:  Ja nokkahuilut soi (paitsi se on koronan takia kielletty Kanadassa, kannatti taas lukea fillari-lehden foorumia). Itselläni ei mitään antioksidantteja stongaa kohtaan, sen verran tullut lenkillä Graileja vastaan että siihen on jo tottunut.

----------


## plr

Grail on kaikkien luettujen juttujen perusteella erinomainen pyörä ja jos pyörä miellyttää itseä, niin se on siinä!

----------


## stenu

Cruzin speksien mukaan Stiggy mullet Force etap 1x:llä painaa puoli kiloa enemmän (8,76 kg vs 8,28 kg) kuin 2x Force etapilla. Onkohan siellä vikaa puntarissa vai tuleeko 10-50-pakasta ja Eagle-takavaihtajasta oikeasti noin paljon takkiin? Jos toi pitää paikkansa ja kun noi lienee ilman polkimia painoja, niin 1x Stigmata painaa melkein yhtä paljon kuin mun nykyinen teräskeulan kanssa ja puolihalpis-Campagnololla. Mekaanisella CX1:llä Stigmataa ei näytä saavan enää ollenkaan.

----------


## skiman

Laitetaanpa tänne. Eli aiheena gravel pyörän ostamisen suunnaton vaikeus jne.  Rouvalla (169cm) pitäisi löytää mukava gravel pyörä sekalaiseen käyttöön mm. työmatka +lenkeille hintaluokassa ~1500€. Suurin ongelma on siis että pyöriä ei tunnu löytyvän mistään. Tilaaminen mistä vain on myös vaihtoehto. Paikalliset ei osaa sanoa koska saavat joten arvelen, että menee ensi vuodella jos ei vielä tiedä koska saa. Onko jollain vinkkiä tai linkkiä mistä pyörä voisi löytyä.

----------


## JackOja

> ...hintaluokassa ~1500€. Suurin ongelma on siis että pyöriä ei tunnu löytyvän mistään. Tilaaminen mistä vain on myös vaihtoehto...



Yksi tuttu osti juuri Britanniasta pari kappaletta näitä Merlin Malt G2X -fillareita. On kuulemma siisti, hieno ja hyvä. Noin viikossa kannettiin kotiovelle. Jarrut brittityyliin eikä muuta vaihtoehtoa annettu. Helppo vaihtaa kuitenkin. Noita on halvempiakin versioita myynnissä, mutta kehoitin ottamaan vähintään GRX-palikoilla.

EDIT: kiekot eivät valitettavasti ole tubeless readyt. Ainakaan sellainen ei käy ilmi mistään ja kyllähän sellainen nykymaailmassa mainittaisiin.

----------


## JaniM

> Kiitos kaikille avusta mun fillarin speksaamisessa. Nyt on Canyon Grail CF SLX 8 eTap tilattu S-kokoisena. Toimitus meni kahden viikon päähän, mutta ehkä se sieltä vielä tulee. Toivottavasti siihen rumaan tankoon tottuu ja fillari on muuten hyvä ajaa.



Tänne lähti 2kpl Grail CF SLX 8 Di2:iä L-koossa. Puoliso halusi oranssisena. 

Valintaperusteena samat kuin jo mainittu (hiilari, 2xetulimppu, Di2). Mukana paini pitkään GT GRADE PRO, mutta sekin muuttuu ensi vuodelle riisutuksi malliksi, eikä 2020 mallia saa enää mistään, eikä tehdas toimita pelkkää runkoa. Rose backoad di2 on yhdellä etulimpulla ja Etap ei kiinnosta huonon akkukestonsa vuoksi.

----------


## kervelo

> Cruzin speksien mukaan Stiggy mullet Force etap 1x:llä painaa puoli kiloa enemmän (8,76 kg vs 8,28 kg) kuin 2x Force etapilla. Onkohan siellä vikaa puntarissa vai tuleeko 10-50-pakasta ja Eagle-takavaihtajasta oikeasti noin paljon takkiin? Jos toi pitää paikkansa ja kun noi lienee ilman polkimia painoja, niin 1x Stigmata painaa melkein yhtä paljon kuin mun nykyinen teräskeulan kanssa ja puolihalpis-Campagnololla. Mekaanisella CX1:llä Stigmataa ei näytä saavan enää ollenkaan.



Jos pyörässä on sramin NX-tason 10-50-kasetti, se painaa yli 600 grammaa.

----------


## JackOja

> Jos pyörässä on sramin NX-tason 10-50-kasetti, se painaa yli 600 grammaa.



Näyttäisi olevan XG1295, mutta painaahan sekin enemmän kuin 10-36 XG1270. Lisäksi maastovaihtaja X01 ja eri renkaat. Noista se ero tullee. Paitsi että toisessahan on se etuvaihtaja. Joskin kuka noita ilmoitettuja painoja uskoo, varsinkaan kahden desimaalin tarkkuudella?

----------


## stenu

Totta, 1x:n spekseissä olikin Ravagerit ja 2x:ssä Ramblerit. Sitä en huomannut.

----------


## Rawjunk

> Tänne lähti 2kpl Grail CF SLX 8 Di2:iä L-koossa. Puoliso halusi oranssisena. 
> 
> Valintaperusteena samat kuin jo mainittu (hiilari, 2xetulimppu, Di2). Mukana paini pitkään GT GRADE PRO, mutta sekin muuttuu ensi vuodelle riisutuksi malliksi, eikä 2020 mallia saa enää mistään, eikä tehdas toimita pelkkää runkoa. Rose backoad di2 on yhdellä etulimpulla ja Etap ei kiinnosta huonon akkukestonsa vuoksi.



Rosen saa nykyään valittua myös 2x di2:lla myös pulimalleissa.

----------


## JackOja

> Totta, 1x:n spekseissä olikin Ravagerit ja 2x:ssä Ramblerit. Sitä en huomannut.



Ja turha noita on liikaa murehtia etukäteen... ostaa sen fillarin (jos kompliittiin päätyy) ja vaihtaa sitten kaikki ärsyttävät ja painavat palikat.

----------


## stenu

Onkos täällä joku, jolla on enemmälti kilsoja alla sekä CX1:llä että GRX 810:llä? Mahdollisesti kokemusta myös cyclocrossista edellä mainituilla? Plussat ja miinukset kiinnostaisi.

----------


## stenu

> Ja turha noita on liikaa murehtia etukäteen... ostaa sen fillarin (jos kompliittiin päätyy) ja vaihtaa sitten kaikki ärsyttävät ja painavat palikat.



Joo paitsi, jos se ärsyttävä paino tulee mullet-etapista ja helvatin kalliista takavaihtajasta, niin toi taktiikka ei oikein toimi  :Hymy:

----------


## JaniM

> Rosen saa nykyään valittua myös 2x di2:lla myös pulimalleissa.



Näköjään. Toista väriä saa 15 viikon päästä, ja toisesta ei anneta edes arviota. Limited versiossa, joka paremmin vastaa Canyonin CF SLX:ää, joutuu odottamaan takavaihtajaa 8 viikkoa. Canyonit korvaa Rosen backroad:t, joten vaikka runko on vaihtunut niin mukava kokeilla jotain "uutta".

----------


## huotah

> Onkos täällä joku, jolla on enemmälti kilsoja alla sekä CX1:llä että GRX 810:llä? Mahdollisesti kokemusta myös cyclocrossista edellä mainituilla? Plussat ja miinukset kiinnostaisi.



Mulla on jonkin verran kokemusta näistä. Edellisessä pyörässä oli Force CX1 ja sillä tuli ajeltua viitisen tonnia. Nykyisessä pyörässä on GRX810 ja sillä on tullut ajoa vajaa tonni. 

CX1:
+ 1x-voimansiirron käytön yksinkertaisuus ts. etuvaihtajan puute
+ ketjun pysyminen eturattaalla, en onnistunut tiputtamaan kertaakaan
+ "clutch" (suom.?) pitää ketjun hyvin kurissa
+ kahvojen muotoilu
+ 40/11-36 välitykset sopii hyvin cyclocrossiin (YMMV)
- 40/11-36 välitykset sopii ei-niin-hyvin soralle, 40/11 on lyhyehkö vauhdikkailla osuuksilla ja 40/36 raskaahko jyrkissä ylämäissä (YMMV)
+/- jarrut ok, mutta parempiakin on olemassa

GRX810:
+ jarrut - sekä teho että tuntuma on pari astetta parempi kuin CX1:ssä
+ vaihteensiirron toiminta - kevyempi ja luotettavampi kuin CX1:ssä, toimii ainakin uutena erinomaisesti
+ 2x-voimansiirron välitykset, 47/32 ja 11-34

GRX tuntuu Forcen jälkeen aivan ihanalta, en vaihtaisi takaisin.

----------


## kervelo

> Campagnolon tuleva Ekar-sarja graveliin on ollut tiedossa jo jonkin aikaa: https://cyclingtips.com/2020/08/pate...eed-cassettes/. 
> 
> Nyt Campagnolo on avannut myös graveliin keskittyvän Instagram-tilin: https://www.instagram.com/campagnolo_gravel/



Ekar alkaa ilmestyä jo kauppojen sivuille:
https://www.pinkjersey.com/product-c...ekar-13-speed/

Tuon sivuston mukaan hinta asettuisi Choruksen alapuolelle ja saatavuus Q3/Q4.
https://www.pinkjersey.com

----------


## stenu

^ saattaa kyllä kiinnostaa kovastikin, jos speksit pitävät paikkansa (ja hyppään levarikelkkaan). Mekaanisille jarruille ei kahvoja näyttäisi olevan tulossa eli Grava pysyy 2x:nä tulevaisuudessakin.

----------


## stenu

> Mulla on jonkin verran kokemusta näistä. Edellisessä pyörässä oli Force CX1 ja sillä tuli ajeltua viitisen tonnia. Nykyisessä pyörässä on GRX810 ja sillä on tullut ajoa vajaa tonni...



Tänks. Kiitos tuokin oli hyödyllistä infoa, vaikka varsinaisesti plussia ja miinuksia 1x GRX:ään verrattuna kaipailin. Jos kakkosgrainderin/krossarin hommaan tai kasaan, niin siitä tulee 1x joka tapauksessa, koska luotettavaksi todettu 2x löytyy jo.

----------


## huotah

> Tänks. Kiitos tuokin oli hyödyllistä infoa, vaikka varsinaisesti plussia ja miinuksia 1x GRX:ään verrattuna kaipailin. Jos kakkosgrainderin/krossarin hommaan tai kasaan, niin siitä tulee 1x joka tapauksessa, koska luotettavaksi todettu 2x löytyy jo.



1x:ssä eroiksi jäänee lähinnä sopivien välitysten löytäminen, paino, jarrut ja ergonomia.

Force 1 takavaihtajan max. rataskoot on versiosta riippuen 28t, 36t ja 42t. GRX810:n max. on 42t. 

Ergonomia on mielestäni hyvä molemmissa, mutta SRAMin double tap ei mielestäni toimi läheskään yhtä sujuvasti kuin GRX.

Jarrut on mun mielestä GRX:ssä paljon paremmat sekä tuntuman että tehon puolesta. Jos Shimanon teho ei tunnu riittävältä niin 4-mäntäisiä satuloita saa suht. kohtuullisella hinnalla, en tiedä mikä tilanne on CX1:n puolella.

Osta vaan Shimano  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Jarrut on mun mielestä GRX:ssä paljon paremmat sekä tuntuman että tehon puolesta.



Ja tähän taisi vaikuttaa se GRX:n erilainen geometria jarrukahvan kiinnityspisteessä. Joskus täällä oli tekninen kuvakin, ei just nyt ehdi kaivaa.

----------


## JackOja

Mä olen kyllä utelias kokeilemaan GRX:ää. Nyt kun haarukassa (kolmas haarukka jo fillarissa, oho!) flatmount niin ei tarttis kuin taakse sen kalliin adapterin. Varmastikin ostan kokeiltavaksi jossain kohtaa (1x, ei sähköjä). Toki pitää huolellisesti tarkastella, ettei vaan painossa tule takkiin.

Muistelen vaan omista menneistä (Deore ja XT ollut) Shimanon jarruista, että pakkasilla olisivat menneet kumipalloiksi. Jokohan ne nykyään toimii talvisinkin?

EDIT: joko olisi ollut huhuja 12-speed GRX:stä? Voisi toki odottaa sellaistakin jos olisi tulossa.

----------


## plr

GRX 810:ssa on lisäksi Servo Wave -systeemi, jolla jarrukahvan vipu toimii epälineaarisesti eli ottaa nopeammin palat kiinni levyyn. GRX 600:ssa tätä ei ole. Kiinnityspisteen geometria liittyy GRX Di2:een ja niissä on myös Servo Wave. Eli jos parasta haluaa, niin GRX Di2. Useammassa arvostelussa väittävät, että GRX Di2 on parempi kuin Di2-maantiekahva eli olisi Shimanon kaiken kaikkiaan paras kahva.

----------


## misopa

Ultegra Di2 8070 kahvoissa on myös Servo Wave, mutta kiinnityspisteen geometria on eri mitä GRX.

Kiinnostavaa olisi kokeilla tuota GRX Di2 kahvaa, jotta millainen ergonomia ja miten tuo geometria toimii vs. 8070.

----------


## TurboKoo

Kyllä GRX oli ensimmäinen Di2, jossa on servo Wave.

----------


## Visqu

> Eli jos parasta haluaa, niin GRX Di2. Useammassa arvostelussa väittävät, että GRX Di2 on parempi kuin Di2-maantiekahva eli olisi Shimanon kaiken kaikkiaan paras kahva.



Kuten jo aiemmin todettiin, ServoWave löytyy myös joistain maantiekahvoista mutta puutun tähän 'paras'-väittämään.

GRX:n Di2 -jarrujen initial bite on todella kova, jos joku erehtyy kuvittelemaan tätä parhaudeksi niin mikäs siinä.
kovetempoiselle porukkalenkille en ottaisi, ellei halua tovereiden tekevän hanuriisi tuttavuutta  :Hymy: 
Kahvojen muotoilu tuo varmuutta rytkytykseen, muttei toimi aeroasennossa yhtä hyvin mitä perinteiset maantiekahvat.

Maantiekahvat maantielle ja GRX sitten muihin hommiin.

Shimanon hydrauliset jarrut muuten käsittääkseni vetää palat kauammas levyistä mitä SRAMin vanhat HRD-kahvat, AXS-versioista en osaa sanoa.
Suomeksi sanottuna, jos on p*ska keli, Sramilla rutisee ja rohisee koko ajan, Shimanolla ei ihan niin usein.
Lisäksi Shimano on mukavampi ilmata ja DOT-nesteiden kanssa läträäminen tympii.

huotah kiteytti about kaiken muun.

t. ex-sram 1x -kannattaja

----------


## Visqu

> Kyllä GRX oli ensimmäinen Di2, jossa on servo Wave.



https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...0/ST-R785.html

jaa-a.

Mulla ois R9170 laatikkokin himassa jossa lukee Servowave.

----------


## misopa

Mullakin lukee 8070 lodjun kyljessä ”Servo Wave” ja niin lukee esim. täälläkin: https://www.rosebikes.fi/shimano-di2...-brake-2658984

----------


## TurboKoo

Paketissa on valitettavasti virhe Di2 mallien kanssa, joka on korjattu huhtikuun tuotannosta alkaen. Productinfo sivusto on pitää paikkaansa.

----------


## Visqu

> Paketissa on valitettavasti virhe Di2 mallien kanssa, joka on korjattu huhtikuun tuotannosta alkaen. Productinfo sivusto on pitää paikkaansa.



3.5v tuotantoa ja myyntiä tuotepakkauksella jossa on virheellinen merkintä tuotteen ominaisuuksista?
Tuotteita myös myydään monessa paikassa listaten Servo Waven yhdeksi ominaisuudeksi.

Oli ala mikä hyvänsä niin aika hurja keissi, varsinkaan jos aiheesta ei ole julkista tiedotetta.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Tämän mukaan ainoastaan sähköttömissä on Servo Wave: https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/techn...ve-action.html

----------


## misopa

^ Jännä homma. Mikähän tuossa Ultegra/D-A Di2 kahvoissa on ollut rajoitteena, ettei noihinkin ole voinut ympätä tuota Servo Wavea? Onkohan tuo kahvojen pienempi koko vs. mekaaninen rajoittanut tms.

Eipä siinä, hyvin nuo stoppaavat ja modulaatio on myös mainio.

----------


## Divi

Tulevia trendejä... 4x1  :Cool:

----------


## LJL

^ Nerokaššhhta.

----------


## Risto Ilmarinen

> Yksi tuttu osti juuri Britanniasta pari kappaletta näitä Merlin Malt G2X -fillareita. On kuulemma siisti, hieno ja hyvä. Noin viikossa kannettiin kotiovelle. Jarrut brittityyliin eikä muuta vaihtoehtoa annettu. Helppo vaihtaa kuitenkin. Noita on halvempiakin versioita myynnissä, mutta kehoitin ottamaan vähintään GRX-palikoilla.
> 
> EDIT: kiekot eivät valitettavasti ole tubeless readyt. Ainakaan sellainen ei käy ilmi mistään ja kyllähän sellainen nykymaailmassa mainittaisiin.



Mikä runko koko ja minkä mittaisille henkilöille pyörät olivat? Näyttäisi ihan varteenotettavalta vaihtoehdolta.

----------


## elasto

> Tänne lähti 2kpl Grail CF SLX 8 Di2:iä L-koossa. Puoliso halusi oranssisena. 
> 
> Valintaperusteena samat kuin jo mainittu (hiilari, 2xetulimppu, Di2). Mukana paini pitkään GT GRADE PRO, mutta sekin muuttuu ensi vuodelle riisutuksi malliksi, eikä 2020 mallia saa enää mistään, eikä tehdas toimita pelkkää runkoa. Rose backoad di2 on yhdellä etulimpulla ja Etap ei kiinnosta huonon akkukestonsa vuoksi.



Kuanko tossa eTapissa sitten kestää akku? Ite en näistä "maantiepyörien" osasarjoista tai edes sähkövaihteista kauheesti ymmärrä ja mietin vaan tuliko nyt valittua ihan kehveli vehje. Kai se nyt Kaivarin rantaan kestää ajella jätsille ja siellä voi sitten elvistellä langattomilla sähkövaihteilla ja hiilariaerokiekoilla.

Ps. fillari saapuukin etuajassa ja lähetettiin jo tänään Canyonilta!

----------


## LJL

> Kuanko tossa eTapissa sitten kestää akku?



En tiedä, mutta todella hyvänä puolena on että neljällä kympillä saa vara-akun jonka voi ottaa helposti mukaan ja vaihtaa jos akku kämähtää. Sen sijaan jos Di2-akku kämähtää (eikä nyt puhuta akun loppumisesta vaan hajoamisesta, tosin sama vaikutus mutta ei voida välttää lataamalla akkua), niin sitähän ei kuljetella varmuuden vuoksi takataskussa eikä muutenkaan oikein sieltä rungon sisältä sitä kaiveta. Nimimerkki kokemusta omaava. Siinä mielessä eTappo-vehkeet on paremmin suunniteltu

----------


## Divi

Ja ohan se nyt ihan eri tason systeemi muutenkin.. Lähinnä mielessä systeemin korjaaminen, rungon vaihtaminen, ylipäätään pyörän huoltaminen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx-k...=youtu.be&t=75

vs



Googlen mukaan "The front (if applicable) and rear derailleurs each have one rechargeable lithium-ion battery. These batteries last about 60 riding hours on a full charge. A full battery charge takes about 1 hour and is done using the eTap USB charging cradle."

----------


## kaakku

Tosin ainakin ekan polven eTapissa oli aivan sietämätön viive. Ehkä siihen tottuu, mutta oudolta se tuntui koeajolla.

----------


## JaniM

> En tiedä, mutta todella hyvänä puolena on että neljällä kympillä saa vara-akun jonka voi ottaa helposti mukaan ja vaihtaa jos akku kämähtää. Sen sijaan jos Di2-akku kämähtää (eikä nyt puhuta akun loppumisesta vaan hajoamisesta, tosin sama vaikutus mutta ei voida välttää lataamalla akkua), niin sitähän ei kuljetella varmuuden vuoksi takataskussa eikä muutenkaan oikein sieltä rungon sisältä sitä kaiveta. Nimimerkki kokemusta omaava. Siinä mielessä eTappo-vehkeet on paremmin suunniteltu



Ihan varmaan joku haluaa kuljetella jotain vara-akkua mukanaan  :Hymy:  

Etap:n akkukesto on siksi heikko, että sitä tulee käytännössä latailtua tarvettaan enemmän, koska muistikuvaa "koska sen latasin", ei ole. Ainakaan Di2:sia ei ole tarvinnut ladata kuin pari kertaa vuodessa huolimatta Keski-Suomen tieprofiilien vaatimista vaihtorumbasta. Hyvää etapissa on että lennoille saa akut matkatavaroihin.

12 speed ei tosin käy meidän ruokakuntaan senkään vuoksi, koska siihen ei saa Wippermanin Connex pikaketjulenkkiä. Vuotuiset 30tkm eri pyörillä (10kpl) aiheuttaa sen etten halua yhtään ylimääräistä säätöä/latausrumbaa/vaihtajien patterin vaihtoa lisää.





> Kuanko tossa eTapissa sitten kestää akku? Ite en näistä "maantiepyörien" osasarjoista tai edes sähkövaihteista kauheesti ymmärrä ja mietin vaan tuliko nyt valittua ihan kehveli vehje. Kai se nyt Kaivarin rantaan kestää ajella jätsille ja siellä voi sitten elvistellä langattomilla sähkövaihteilla ja hiilariaerokiekoilla.
> 
> Ps. fillari saapuukin etuajassa ja lähetettiin jo tänään Canyonilta!



Ole huoletta. Hyvä valinta se on eTAP:ikin!

Tänne laskeutuu kanssa toinen fillari jo keskiviikkona

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Kuanko tossa eTapissa sitten kestää akku?



Olen ajanut itse tuolla Open Upilla nyt 1745km ja olen ladannut akut 3 kertaa. En akunkeston takia hylkäisi näitä langattomia systeemejä. Verrattuna Shimanon systeemeihin, niin tässä on hyvää myös se, että jos vaikka takavaihtajalta loppuu akku, niin jättää edestä isolle tai jalasta riippuen pienelle limpulle ja vaihtaa akut päikseen, niin taas toimii. Itselläni alkoi kerran lenkillä punainen valo palamaan etuvaihtajassa, mutta kesti silti koko 4 tunnin lenkin. Sramin omalla mobiiliapilla voi tarkastaa akkujen varauksen. 

Ihan hyvä peli se on, vaikka onkin ruma tanko. Kovaa ajoa vaan, kun pyörä saapuu.

----------


## misopa

Kyllä nykyinen eTap AXS on jo vaihtoehto Di2:lle. Simppeli asentaa (ja purkaa), akunkesto parantunut ja vaihtonopeus myöskin kohentunut. Että, ei pyörä tuon takia kauppaan jäisi, jos pyörässä muuten kaikki kohdillaan.

----------


## Jona

> Kuanko tossa eTapissa sitten kestää akku?



Kyllä se kestää, Garmin näyttää Eagle AXS -vaihtajan akun olevan edelleen täynnä 18 tunnin ja 3200 vaihteenvaihdon jälkeen.

----------


## JaniM

> Olen ajanut itse tuolla Open Upilla nyt 1745km ja olen ladannut akut 3 kertaa. En akunkeston takia hylkäisi näitä langattomia systeemejä. Verrattuna Shimanon systeemeihin, niin tässä on hyvää myös se, että jos vaikka takavaihtajalta loppuu akku, niin jättää edestä isolle tai jalasta riippuen pienelle limpulle ja vaihtaa akut päikseen, niin taas toimii. Itselläni alkoi kerran lenkillä punainen valo palamaan etuvaihtajassa, mutta kesti silti koko 4 tunnin lenkin. Sramin omalla mobiiliapilla voi tarkastaa akkujen varauksen. 
> 
> Ihan hyvä peli se on, vaikka onkin ruma tanko. Kovaa ajoa vaan, kun pyörä saapuu.



Akkukesto on näköjään käytännössä siis täysin olematon ja vaatii viikon pyöräreissuun laturin mukaanottamista. Muuten kyllä fiksu systeemi.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Sitä en tiedä onko akut ollut kertaakaan lähellä tyhjää. Kerran olen nähnyt etuvaihtajan punaisen valon. Mielestäni on vain helpompi laittaa akut lataukseen, kun tuuntuu että on ajettu vaikka 500km lataamatta, kuin alkaa ihmettelemään mobiiliapista paljonko varausta on jäljellä. Ja tosiaan 40e saa akkuja ostettuja, joten voit ottaa niitä pyöräretkillesi vaikka 50 mukaan. 40e akusta on tuskin ratkaiseva rahasumma, jos on varaa ostaa yli 5000 euron pyörä.

----------


## LJL

> Ihan varmaan joku haluaa kuljetella jotain vara-akkua mukanaan



Selvittelin AXS-asiaa kun rakensin maasturia, ja siinä olisin mahdollisesti saanut vara-akun mahtumaan satulapussiin ja kai se olisi voinut köllötellä jatkuvasti siellä (muovipussissa). Toki ylimääräinen operaatio sen kuljettelu olisi, mutta en oikein näkisi että ilmankaan olisin voinut painella tuolla jossain hevonkuusessa. Lopulta hautasin koko jutun ja laitoin mekaaniset, menee turhan tekniseksi/elektroniseksi. Riittää yhden pyörän sähköt. Sitä en tullutkaan 1x:ää koskevissa pohdinnoissa ajatelleeksi, että etu- ja takavaihtajassa on sama akku... Tuohan oikeastaan ratkaisee koko homman, eikä sitä vara-akkua tarvita.





> Vuotuiset 30tkm eri pyörillä (10kpl)



Tähän nähden en harrasta enkä koskaan ole harrastanutkaan pyöräilyä  :Leveä hymy:  Korkeintaan pyöriä. Paskahousuja äidin oomme kaikki, paitsi näköjään jotkut.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Vara-akku ja tilantarve on huikea. Jos jollekin akun hinta tai sen mukana kuljettaminen muodostuu ongelmaksi, niin suosittelen unohtamaan axs-systeemin kokonaan ja kääntämään katseet vaikka mekaanisiin osasarjoihin. Akku painaakin 25 grammaa, joten ei voi olla weightweeniesbikebackinggravelmonsteraxspyörää valitettavasti.

----------


## TuplaO

En eTapia hylkäisi/pelkäisi akunkeston vuoksi. Kahdellä eTap-pyörällä on tullut ajeltua tuhansia kilsoja, ja olisiko kerran varoitusvalo antanut indikaation, että kestoa on jäljellä ”enää” 15h tjsp.
Firmware kannattaa katsoa ajantasalle välillä, koska se esim. saattaa vaikuttaa kahvojen nappiparistojen kestoon. Normikesto taitaa olla 1-2 vuotta. Vaihtaa vaikka joka kauden alussa uusiin, jos haluaa pelata varman päälle.
Uusi eTap on ymmärtääkseni myös vanhaa nopeampi, mutta ei väitetty hitaus häirinnyt vanhassa systeemissäkään.

----------


## Divi

Maastopyörään laitan aika varmasti AXS kunhan nykyiset X01 ja varalla oleva GX eagle vaihtaja on ajettu rikki. Vielä kun AXS hinta tippuisi hieman ennen sitä.. Omituista tuossa on se että XX1 AXS upgrade kit (siis vaihtaja+nappi+akku+laturi) maksaa saksassa halvimmillaan noin 780e, ja samat osat sisältävä "pykälää huonompi" X01 AXS upgrade kit maksaa 790e. Trickle down mennyt tuossa vähän hassusti sinänsä... Liekö syynä se että vaihtjissa ei oikeasti ole mitään eroa, ainoastaan kasetissa ja kammissa joita noissa seteissä ei ole mukana?

----------


## Taimo M.

Mulla kesti etap n. 1100km ja 47h. Sitten muuttui "merkkivalo" vihreästä punaiseksi. Tuon jälkeen ajoin vielä 120km, vajaa 4.5h lisää ja valo oli muuttunut
nopeaan punaiseen vilkkumiseen. Alkoi vilkkumaan nopeaa tuon viimeisen 40km matkan aikana. Tässäkinhän pätee se että kuka, miten ja millaisia teitä/reittejä ajaa.
Mun tiet on asfaltti, hiekka, sora ja nuot kaikki on pääosin tasaisia reittejä. Toki joitain mäkiä on joka lenkillä, mutta ei niissä nyt hirveästi vaihteita tarvi plärätä...

----------


## elasto

> Ole huoletta. Hyvä valinta se on eTAP:ikin!
> 
> Tänne laskeutuu kanssa toinen fillari jo keskiviikkona



Minkä mittasille kuskeille pyörät on tulossa? Sanoit, että molemmille tulee L-kokoinen.

Itse olen 175cm/82cm ja tilasin S-kokoisen. Noissa oli jotenkin vähän erikoinen tuo mitoitus, niin saa nähdä menikö nappiin. Kaikki mun Canyonin maastopyörät on M-kokosia.





> Maastopyörään laitan aika varmasti AXS kunhan nykyiset X01 ja varalla oleva GX eagle vaihtaja on ajettu rikki. Vielä kun AXS hinta tippuisi hieman ennen sitä.. Omituista tuossa on se että XX1 AXS upgrade kit (siis vaihtaja+nappi+akku+laturi) maksaa saksassa halvimmillaan noin 780e, ja samat osat sisältävä "pykälää huonompi" X01 AXS upgrade kit maksaa 790e. Trickle down mennyt tuossa vähän hassusti sinänsä... Liekö syynä se että vaihtjissa ei oikeasti ole mitään eroa, ainoastaan kasetissa ja kammissa joita noissa seteissä ei ole mukana?



Aika jännä tuo hinnoittelupolitiikka. Käsittääkseni ero XX1 ja X01 takavaihtajissa on XX1:n hiilarihäkki. Onko noissa XG-1295 ja XG-1299 muuta eroa kuin värit? Kammissa sitten onkin vähän enempi vissiin eroa, kun XX1 tehty enempi xc-käyttöön ja X01 kestää rajumpaakin menoa.

----------


## paaton

> Minkä mittasille kuskeille pyörät on tulossa? Sanoit, että molemmille tulee L-kokoinen.
> 
> Itse olen 175cm/82cm ja tilasin S-kokoisen. Noissa oli jotenkin vähän erikoinen tuo mitoitus, niin saa nähdä menikö nappiin. Kaikki mun Canyonin maastopyörät on M-kokosia.



Oikean koon olet valinnut. Stack+  ja reach+ merlkinnät johtuvat tuosta hämärästä tangosta. Onneksi canyon on laitttanut nämä samat plus mitat muihinkin pyöriin, vaikka niissä on myös normaalit stack ja reach mitat. Vertaa esim infliten mittoja, niin näät totuuden. S koko molemmissa aika sama.

----------


## Jouni S.

Täältä tuntuu löytyvän hyvää keskustelua Gravel -pyöriin liittyen, joten ajattelin kysäistä hieman lisänäkemyksiä. Ajatus olisi siis päästä jatkamaan ajokautta keväästä ja syksystä pidemmälle ja laventaa reittejä asvaltin lisäksi hieman heikommallekin alustalle. Mitään kovaa singletrail -tykitystä ei olisi tarkoitus tehdä, sitä varten löytyy erillinen maastopyörä.

Omaa käyttöä ajatellen 2x sähkövaihteet ja kohtuullisen maantiepyörämäinen ajoasento tuntuvat plussalta. Hinta/laatusuhteeltaan tuo Canyonin Grail CF SLX di2 -versiona tuntuu sangen kiinnostavalta. Sähkövaihteet 2x versiona, ilmeisesti kohtuu nopea asfaltilla, hyvät kuitukiekot- erikoinen ohjaamo toki hieman mietityttää.

Olen nyt pähkäillyt tuon koon kanssa. Omat mitat ovat pituus 179 ja inseam 84,5. Kädet suhteessa vähän normaalia pidemmät. Canyonin laskuri suosittaa M:ää. Spessun Tarmacissa koko 56 on juuri sopiva minulle. Toisaalta muutama muu pyörä jota olen kokeillut (esim. Cannondale SuperX) tuntui 54 koossa pidemmällä stemmillä juuri hyvältä. 

Koska Canyonia ei ole niin helppoa päästä testaamaan ja sen ohjaamon mittojen muuttaminen ei ole käytännössä mahdollista omin toimin niin ajattelin kysäistä olisiko täällä näkemyksiä tuohon mitoitukseen? Toki jos on vinkkejä muihin vaihtoehtoihin niin kuuntelen niitä mielellään.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JaniM

> Minkä mittasille kuskeille pyörät on tulossa? Sanoit, että molemmille tulee L-kokoinen.
> 
> Itse olen 175cm/82cm ja tilasin S-kokoisen. Noissa oli jotenkin vähän erikoinen tuo mitoitus, niin saa nähdä menikö nappiin. Kaikki mun Canyonin maastopyörät on M-kokosia.



186/89cm inseam ja 179/90cm inseam. M-koossa loppuu Canyonin asiakastuen mukaan satulaputki kesken myös puolisolla. Vähän arveluttaa, mutta jos ei natsaa, niin palautan pyörät. Nykyiset gravelit noin stack/reach 579/395mm.

----------


## paaton

Vaihtoonhan tuo L-koon graili varmaan puolisolta menee. Jos jalka on noin pitkä, niin selkä on vastaavasti lyhyt. Ja kun nämä grailit on tarkoitettu ajettavaksi lyhyellä stemmillä, niin sieltäkään puolelta ei oikein säätövaroja enää tule. En tiedä mitä canyonin aspa on sählännyt, mutta ainakin nettisivujen mukaan satulan korkeus olisi riittänyt M-koossakin. 
713 - 813 on ohje ja 90cm jalalla korkeudeksi tulee 800mm.

----------


## elasto

Onko kuituisen Grailin omistajat onnistuneet virittelemään jotain lamppua siihen, kun se tanko on niin omituisen muotoinen?

----------


## Privileged

Itse toteuttanut lampun kiinnityksen näin 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8r3dfphwyf...45829.jpg?dl=0


Samaa tyyliä käyttäisin Grailissakin.

Teline https://www.jrc-components.com/colle...r-mount-garmin

Tuo siihen kiinni https://www.jrc-components.com/colle...-mount-adaptor

Ja lamppuun tyyliin tämä https://www.merlincycles.com/lezyne-...er-131486.html

----------


## JaniM

> Vaihtoonhan tuo L-koon graili varmaan puolisolta menee. Jos jalka on noin pitkä, niin selkä on vastaavasti lyhyt. Ja kun nämä grailit on tarkoitettu ajettavaksi lyhyellä stemmillä, niin sieltäkään puolelta ei oikein säätövaroja enää tule. En tiedä mitä canyonin aspa on sählännyt, mutta ainakin nettisivujen mukaan satulan korkeus olisi riittänyt M-koossakin. 
> 713 - 813 on ohje ja 90cm jalalla korkeudeksi tulee 800mm.



Aika näyttää. Toisaalta hänellä on aika pitkät kädet, ja vakiostemmi/tanko 90mm:n vaihto 75mm:seen voi olla just passeli. Muutoinkin vakiotanko voi olla hiukan leveä.





> Tähän nähden en harrasta enkä koskaan ole harrastanutkaan pyöräilyä  Korkeintaan pyöriä. Paskahousuja äidin oomme kaikki, paitsi näköjään jotkut.



Tarkista vain omat housusi. Muut osasivat lukea että kyseessä oli ruokakunnan kilometrit.

----------


## Ukkis

Tämä on selvästi aktiivinen ketju ja ihmisillä on varmasti mielipiteitä ja kokemuksiakin toivottavasti jaettavaksi. Yhdyn siis joukkoon kyselemään, mitä vaihtoehtoja kannattaisi ruveta gravelikasasta karsimaan pois.

Tarkoitus olisi jättää jäljelle ainakin toistaiseksi vain paksupyörä ja graveli. Gravelin käyttökohteet olisivat erityisesti työmatkat ympäri vuoden, bikepacking-hommat ja satunnaiset maantie- ja soratielenkit.

Olen pyöritellyt vaihtoehtoja, pohtinut kriteerejä ja päätynyt pitkällisen harkinnan jälkeen seuraaviin asioihin:

- Kunnolliset lokasuojat pitäisi saada kiinni
- Alumiinirunko - hiilikuituhaarukka. Kuitenkin paljon tulisi ns. arkiajoa. Hiilikuiturungon en uskoisi olevan tarpeeksi huoleton.
- Mahdollisimman paljon kiinnikkeitä erilaisille varustehäkeille. Erityisesti ajattelisin haarukassa olevien "anything-cage"-kiinnikkeiden olevan hyödylliset. Minkäköhän takia monissa malleissa (esim TREK) näyttäisi olevan vain yksi pultti?
- Toimintavarmuus ja helppohoitoisuus - varmaan kallistun johonkin, mistä löytyy shimanon GRX 600/800 -sarjan osia. Tarviiko etuvaihtajaa?
- Nestelevarit. Tulee välillä ajeltua töihin kaupungin läpi ja esimerkiksi maantiepyörän vannejarrut tuntuvat usein tarpeettomalta riskitekijältä.
- Periaatteessa haluaisin ainakin aloittaa 700c rengastuksella. Konassa on 650b, meneekö metsään kun kuitenkin työmatkatkin taittuu pitkälti asfaltilla?

Budjetti jossain 2000 euron tietämissä. Poissulkemalla olen päätynyt pyörittelemään seuraavia vaihtoehtoja. Onko joku näistä selvästi parempi/huonompi/erilainen kuin muut?

Cannondale topstone 1
Specialized diverge
TREK checkpoint ALR 4
Canyon Grail 7
Kona NRB DL

Tällä hetkellä Cannondale ja Spessu ovat aika korkealla listassa. Konakin kiinnostaisi mutta 650B? Tietynlaista sporttisuutta toivoisi tietysti myös, ja kona ainakin vaikuttaa rennohkolta ajogeometrian puolesta.
Cannondalea olen testannut mutta tosi vaikea arvioida, miten vertautuisi muihin. 184cm pituutta ja n.84cm jalan sisämitalla tuo tuntui kyllä ihan hyvältä ajaa, mutta ehkä jopa pykälän isolta L-koossa?
Kiirettähän tällä ei ole, ei näitä vissiin oikein mistään tällä hetkellä saakaan. Olisi kiva kuitenkin olla sormi liipasimella, kunhan "se oikea" tulee jonnekin inhimillisen matkan päähän myyntiin.

----------


## Toonie

> Tarkoitus olisi jättää jäljelle ainakin toistaiseksi vain paksupyörä ja graveli. Gravelin käyttökohteet olisivat erityisesti työmatkat ympäri vuoden, bikepacking-hommat ja satunnaiset maantie- ja soratielenkit.
> 
> Budjetti jossain 2000 euron tietämissä. Poissulkemalla olen päätynyt pyörittelemään seuraavia vaihtoehtoja. Onko joku näistä selvästi parempi/huonompi/erilainen kuin muut?
> 
> Cannondale topstone 1
> Specialized diverge
> TREK checkpoint ALR 4
> Canyon Grail 7
> Kona NRB DL



Itselläni on aikalailla sama tilanne, läskipyörä jäisi ehkä vielä varastoon ja maantiepyörän tilalle Gravel ja vielä aika tarkkaan samankaltaista hintaluokkaa olen ajatellut. Noiden mainitsemiesi lisäksi olisi vielä kiinnostava tuo Rosen https://www.rosebikes.fi/py%C3%B6r%C...el/backroad-al , jossa ainakin kuvien mukaan olisi noita kiinnityspaikkoja tarpeeksi. Onko joku syy, että miksi tämän olet jättänyt listoilta pois? Tuossa GRX RX600 on aikalailla nuo luettelemasi ominaisuudet. Kuitupuolella noissa näyttää sitten olevan vielä enemmän vaihtoehtoja, mutta hinta ei toki pysy enää budjetissa, mutta milloinkas se näissä pysyy  :Sarkastinen: 

Saatavuutta ei noillakaan liiemmälti näytä olevan...

Lisäksi vielä olen roikotellut listoilla https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...-1by/2707.html , mutta tuosta uupuu noita tarpeellisia kiinnikkeitä ja sitten pitäisi laittaa telineet klemmareilla kiinni, tai vaihtaa haarukkaa...

Voi kyllä olla, että saatavuuden ollessa tätä luokkaa kerkiää jo keräillä tarpeeksi rahaa kuituiseen versioon, jonka oletan kyllä kestävän mun käytössä ihan hyvin ja aika hyvät takuuthan noissa rungoissa on. Sitten onkin lähdettävä taas keräämään uusi kasa pähkäiltäväksi...

----------


## penyeach

> Ääni Trekille. Ei siksi että olisi kokemusta asiasta, vaan siksi koska se on Trek.



Ja sitten toisaalta jos ei halua välttämättä maksaa korporaation jakelukanavasta ja brändimarkkinoinnista, samoihin hintoihin saa titaanirungon, josta en ole itse vielä keksinyt mitään piileviä huonoja puolia: https://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/bikes/...-bikes/tempest

----------


## stenu

> Stenulle, kierrekeskiöön ollaan palaamassa vauhdilla. Spessut ja trekit ovat uusissa jo t47 tai bsa keskiöllä.



Trekki vois ehkä kyllä olla, koska Sophie de Boer  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Eipä näköjään vielä muuttunut bb90 => t47 Checkpointissa. Vielä joudut ajelemaan vanhemmalla versiolla  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Onko tämä trekin bb90 siis oikeasti sellainen, jossa konelaakeri asennetaan suoraan hiilikuitu runkoon?

On se prkle...

----------


## Myssy

Onko tuo Spessun FutureShock toimiva? Vai markkinointikikka?

----------


## sf12

> Onko tuo Spessun FutureShock toimiva? Vai markkinointikikka?



Ihan toimiva on, käy ihmeessä testaamassa niin tiedät.

----------


## Myssy

> Ihan toimiva on, käy ihmeessä testaamassa niin tiedät.



Ok, kiitos! Pitää tutkia onko Pirkanmaalla kenelläkään tuollaista myynnissä / testattavana. Harkinnassa 15 vuotiaan cyclon päivittäminen rennompaan ja modernimpaan.

----------


## josku

> Ok, kiitos! Pitää tutkia onko Pirkanmaalla kenelläkään tuollaista myynnissä / testattavana. Harkinnassa 15 vuotiaan cyclon päivittäminen rennompaan ja modernimpaan.



Signaturessa niitä on ollut.

----------


## ranttis

> Onko tuo Spessun FutureShock toimiva? Vai markkinointikikka?



Olen Signaturessa reilu puoli vuotta sitten päässyt pikaiseen koittamaan muutoin pientä Divergeä ja Roubaixia ja ihastuin tuohon FutureShockiin todella. Kunhan gravelin joskus hommaan cyclon rinnalle/korvaajaksi niin diverge on referenssi jota vastaan muut taistelee. Divergen saatavuus ei liene häävi mutta kysymällä selviää.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Myssy

Ei ollut paikalla oikean kokoisia pyöriä; loppu niinkuin pyörät yleensäkin maailmassa tällä hetkellä. Pitää odotella että saavat joskus varastoon. Eli sitä parempaa päivää odotellessa.

----------


## petev

Tulipahan painettua tilaa nappulaa Orbean Terra 40:stä, kun sattui vielä yks M-kokoinen löytymään ihan kotimaasta. Saas nähdä onko hitti vai huti... Kait sillä meikäläisen vaatimattomat ajelut ajaa.

----------


## JaniM

> Ei ollut paikalla oikean kokoisia pyöriä; loppu niinkuin pyörät yleensäkin maailmassa tällä hetkellä. Pitää odotella että saavat joskus varastoon. Eli sitä parempaa päivää odotellessa.



Minkä kokoista etsit? Yleensä kaikkea löytyy, jos vain joku näkisi kristallipallosta sinun kokosi  :Vink:

----------


## Myssy

> Minkä kokoista etsit? Yleensä kaikkea löytyy, jos vain joku näkisi kristallipallosta sinun kokosi



54 todennäköisesti, 52 olisi kiva ollut testata varmuuden vuoksi. Poikkesin eilen tosiaan paikanpäällä katsomassa ja kyselemässä, eikä noita pikku kokoja ollut.

----------


## TKe_

OffTopic:





> Onko tämä trekin bb90 siis oikeasti sellainen, jossa konelaakeri asennetaan suoraan hiilikuitu runkoon?
> 
> On se prkle...



Se on just noin. Hyvää tuossa ratkaisussa on se, että tuohon saa laakereita laakerikaupasta varsinkin jos on shimanon akseli käytössä. Koodilla 6805-2RS  tai 61805-2RS löytyy laakerit. Tarttee tosin sen muovisovitteen laakerin sisään.

Sitten taas kolikon kääntöpuolella on se, että toi muhvi saattaa väljistyä, jolloin tarvitsee ylikoon laakerin sinne. Trekillä on noita myynnissä ainakin (ulkohalkaisija 37.1mm). Toinen iso miinus minusta on se, että tuohon keskiöön ei pultata muuta kuin shimanon tai gxp laakereita..

Minulla on tuo ollut vuodesta 2016 Emondassa ja alkuperäiset enduron laakerit meni vuodessa rikki, jonka jälkeen vaihdoin vetopuolelle NSK:n laakerin (ylikoko takuuseen) ja toiselle puolelle laitoin SKF:n laakerin. Nuo on nyt pyörinyt tuolla vuodesta 2017 saakka moitteetta (olen kerran vuoteen ne tarkistanut ja tarvittaessa kevyesti puhdistanut + voidellut). Kilometreja tulee 8-10tkm vuoteen tuolle fillarille.

Ihme kyllä, että uudessa checkpointissa ei ole sitä T47 keskiötä, koska trek näyttää järjestään muuttavan uusia fillareita siihen. Muuttuikohan siinä runko vai olikohan vain väripäivitys? Vaikka itsellä tuo keskiö on ollut suht toimiva niin en kyllä itsekään tuota hirveästi fanita..

----------


## laamanto

> Onko tuo Spessun FutureShock toimiva? Vai markkinointikikka?



Itse olin alkuun skeptinen, mutta se on toiminut paremmin kuin odotin ja tuntuu että ilman "joustoa" ei enää vastaavaa pyörää haluaisikaan. Haittapuolena on, että stemmin säätö ei onnistu ihan niin yksinkertaisesti.

----------


## paaton

Ehkä myös parisataa grammaa painoa on haittapuolena muutenkin painavissa gravelleissa.

----------


## moukari

Joku oli mittaillut ulkomaan foorumeilla sylttytehtaan (CFR696) runkosetin rengastilaa. Omaa runkosettiä tässä vielä odotellaan. Sinänsä ei ole vielä mikään kiire päästä kokoamaan, kun on pari muutakin pyörää jolla ajella.

Takahaarukassa näyttäisi olevan alhaalla 65.3 mm ja ylhäällä 69.7 mm tilaa. Etuhaarukassa sitten 69 mm tilaa. Ilmeisesti tilavuus olisi käyttäjäkokemusten perusteella suunnilleen sama onko 700c vai 650b -kiekot, eikä renkaan yläpinta ota kiinni 700c-kiekoilla. Näin ollen valinta osuisi 700c-kokoon talvirenkaille, kun 21 mm sisäleveydellä olevat kiekot löytyvät jo ennestään. Uusia kiekkoja ei viitsisi ostaa, tietysti jos käytettynä löytyy halvalla niin se olisi eri juttu.

Uskaltaisiko eteen laittaa Ice Spikerin 29"-koossa ? Siinähän jäisi nimellisesti 6 mm tilaa molemmilla puolille. Taakse varmaan sitten Kenda Klondike, se on 29x2.1". Siinä jäänee saman verran tilaa renkaalle. Tiedä sitten, miten renkaan nappulat vaikuttavat tuohon leveyteen. Noilla renkailla varmaan pitoa riittäisi ihan kivasti verrattuna nykyisiin 35 mm mara-wintereihin. Suomi Tyresiltä on tulossa myös uusia talvirengasmalleja, toivottavasti ehtivät kauppojen hyllyille ensimmäisiin liukkaisiin.

Paljonko tällaisessa gravelissa kannattaisi olla rengastilaa? Cyclocrossilla meni viime talvi ihan ok n. 5-6 mm tilan kanssa.


Takahaarukan yläputket (kuvista credit Riding Gravelin käyttäjälle "widerisfaster"):




Takahaarukan alaputket: 




Etuhaarukka:

----------


## Tom_E

> Onko tuo Spessun FutureShock toimiva? Vai markkinointikikka?



Olen ajanut noin 10 000 km edellisen version hiilari Divergellä, missä on 1.5 version futureshock. Ennen tätä ollut kaksi teräspyörää hiilarihaarukalla, cc- ja maantiepyörä. Maantiepyörässä oli viimeksi alla 35 milliä leveät Pirellit mukavuutta antamassa, erityisesti kevyenliikenteenväylien poikkisaumojen yli ajamiseen. Itse asiassa tärkein syy Divergen ostamiseen oli juuri kevlien poikkisaumat eikä mikään mitä sorateiltä löytyy. Ajaessa maantiepyörällä hiekka ja sorateillä en ole koskaan kokenut tarvetta jousitukselle, se on noi karmeassa kunnossa olevat kevlit, missä on kuin ajaisi rotwallin reunaan 2-3 metrin välein, missä sitä jousitusta tarvitsee. Futureshock ei toki poista sitä poikkisaumojen karmeaa tärähdystä, mutta se poistaa oikeastaan täysin niistä tulevan kivun, kun tärähdys ei enää välity käsiin asti vasaraniskun kaltaisena pamauksena vaan ainoastaan voimansa menettäneenä liikkeenä. Toisin kuin aiemmilla pyörillä Divergellä voi pitää kädet tangossa oikeastaan aina eikä tartte kevennellä poikkisaumojen ja muiden epätasaisuuksien kohdalla. Kun väylät koko ajan huononee, itse en mielelläni enää ajaisi ilman tuollaista järjestelmää. Minulla ei ole oikeastaan kokemusta muista uudehkoista hiilaripyöristä, mutta kaikkiin aiempiin omiin pyöriin verrattuna tuo edellisen version Diverge on kyllä ylivertaisen mukava pyörä. Tuossa on vielä se vanha hassun näköinen CGR-satulaputki, minkä kans pitäisi joustaa jonkin verran. Välillä aina muistaa, että eihän tuon pyörän läpi ole tullut tälläkään ajokaudella yhtään kivuliasta iskua poikkisaumoista tai kuopista, se vaan tuntuu syövän kaikki iskut. 
Aiemmin oli ranteet hellinä vähän joka lenkillä. Putkelta ajaessa, kyllä sen kai toisinaan tuntee, mutta jotenkin ei aina eikä se ainakaan ole minua häirinnyt. Maastoon en tuolla kyllä lähtisi.

----------


## paaton

Olisihan tuota kiva koettaa. Minulla ei ole ongelmana käsien tärinänkesto, mutta kun ajaa suht paljon aerona nuppien päistä kiinnipitäen, tai muuten kevyellä yläotteella, niin nämä montut ja kolot on aika vaarallisia.

----------


## Shamus

Tuli päivitettyä oma XX1 AXS -vaihtaja uuteen Forcen pitkähäkkiseen... riittää hienosti omiin välityksiin ja toimii myös 39h pakassa.
Ketjukaan ei ole sääntöjen mukainen flattop...

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Ketjukaan ei ole sääntöjen mukainen flattop...



Mikä ketju ja miten toimii ? Itselläni 2*12 force axs ja kelpaisi joku muu ketjuvaihtoehto tuon äänekkään falttopin tilalle..

----------


## Myssy

Iso kiitos infoista! Kyllä se Futureshock on seuraavassa pyörässä paikallisten kelvien ja priima asfaltin vuoksi. Kun ei pelkkää Jasperintietä viitsi ajaa edestakaisin.

----------


## stenu

^ Setämiespyörän kuskina ei voi juuri muuta sanoa kuin, että:

----------


## Mohkku

> Tarkoitus olisi jättää jäljelle ainakin toistaiseksi vain paksupyörä ja graveli. Gravelin käyttökohteet olisivat erityisesti työmatkat ympäri vuoden, bikepacking-hommat ja satunnaiset maantie- ja soratielenkit.



Ajoasento yms. sopivuustekijät on tietysti henkilökohtaisia, eikä niistä voi kukaan toiselle sopivaa oikein suositella. Sopiva mitoitus selviää siis alustavasti vain kokeilemalla ja lopullisesti seuraavien satojen kilsojen aikana. Se kannattaa myös katsoa, osuuko varpaat eturenkaaseen käännöksessä ja jos osuu, onko sillä sinulle merkitystä.

Tekniikasta  yrittäisin selvittää kiekkojen laadun. Lisäksi kierteellinen keskiö olisi minulle vaatimus. Muilta osin 2000 euron pyörässä tuskin teknisesti on laadussa ongelmapaikkoja. On vain hyviä ja vielä parempia komponentteja.

----------


## makton

> OffTopic:
> 
> 
> 
> Se on just noin. Hyvää tuossa ratkaisussa on se, että tuohon saa laakereita laakerikaupasta varsinkin jos on shimanon akseli käytössä. Koodilla 6805-2RS  tai 61805-2RS löytyy laakerit. Tarttee tosin sen muovisovitteen laakerin sisään.
> 
> Sitten taas kolikon kääntöpuolella on se, että toi muhvi saattaa väljistyä, jolloin tarvitsee ylikoon laakerin sinne. Trekillä on noita myynnissä ainakin (ulkohalkaisija 37.1mm). Toinen iso miinus minusta on se, että tuohon keskiöön ei pultata muuta kuin shimanon tai gxp laakereita..
> 
> Minulla on tuo ollut vuodesta 2016 Emondassa ja alkuperäiset enduron laakerit meni vuodessa rikki, jonka jälkeen vaihdoin vetopuolelle NSK:n laakerin (ylikoko takuuseen) ja toiselle puolelle laitoin SKF:n laakerin. Nuo on nyt pyörinyt tuolla vuodesta 2017 saakka moitteetta (olen kerran vuoteen ne tarkistanut ja tarvittaessa kevyesti puhdistanut + voidellut). Kilometreja tulee 8-10tkm vuoteen tuolle fillarille.
> ...



Pitääpä ottaa tämä itselle ylös muistiin. Ei ole kyllä yhtään luottoa BB90 viritelmään. Mitä googlettelin kesällä sl6:n oston jälkeen, niin osa ratkaissut väljistymistä ruuvilukitteen käytöllä. En ole myöskään nähnyt missään muuta keskiössä muovisovitteen olevan yhtä liikkuvaa sorttia kuin checkpointissa.

Onko joku hankkinut checkpointtiin kampina/spiderina tehomittaria, kun esim stagesin/4iiii vasen kampi ei sovi runkoon, miten tuo GRX:n etuvaihtajan 2.5mm ulompi etäisyys on tuettuna kammissa, vai onko sillä mitään merkitystä, spacereilla hoitaa asian?

----------


## paaton

Tuo 0.1mm ylikokoinen laakeri on kyllä sen tasoinen purkkaviritys, ettei mitään rajaa. Eihän se kuitu täysin pyöreäksi väljisty. bb30 on tuohon verrattuna suorastaan loistava keskiötyyppi.

Jotain tällaista lähtisin koettamaan trekkiin.

https://www.tokenproducts.com/bottom...s/ninja/bb3724

----------


## janneko

Canyonin grail al kiinnostaisi. Canyonin omien kuvien perusteella rungon viimeistely on surkea. Paksut hitsausmakkarat joka saumassa. Vaikuttaako runko muuten laadukkaalta?

----------


## palikka

^ onhan niissä pressfit-keskiötkin ja mielestäni todella latteat väritkin. Noita toimitusaikojakin katsellessa ostaisin yhä pyöräni uudelleen ja uudelleen kivijalkakaupasta. Mut joo, onhan noissa jonkinlainen hinta-laatusuhde ainakin tallella. Samaan rahaan saa nimittäin tuon hiilikuitutolpan mitä muilla valmistajilla ei yleensä ole noissa mutta siinäpä se.

----------


## TimoL

Kahden vaiheilla. 

Cube Nuroad C:62 Pro koko 56 tai 58 n.2000€
Canyon Grail CF SL 7 koko M n. 2500€

Onko kokemuksia pyöristä ja sopivasta mitoituksesta. 

Vähän mietityttää tuo Cube. 1. Ylipäätään siitä ei löydy pahemmin testejä ja arviointeja kuten kehutusta Canyonista. 2. Rungon geometria ja oikea koko: laskuri antaa kaksi vaihtoehtoa M ja L. Canyon antaa useamman sentin toleranssilla yhden koon M. 3. Rungon laatu/toimivuus: Cubessa täysin uusi hiilarirunko, takuu 3 vuotta. Canyonissa ilmeisesti hyväksi todettu runko ja takuu 6 vuotta. 4. Speksit/rahalle vastinetta.

Cubessa houkuttaa nopeampi toimitusaika n. 4 viikkoa, canyonilla menee vuodenvaihteeseen, cube 500€ halvempi.
Canyonissa ilmeisesti ollut hyvä hinta/laatu suhde, onko enää, vai onko Canyon 500 € edestä parempi? Mistä hintaero tulee? Osasarjat suurinpiirtein samat! Onko Canyonin erikoinen ohjaustanko hyvä, vaimentaako oikesati tärinöitä?


Kuskin mitat 183cm/85cm

----------


## hitlike

> Kahden vaiheilla. 
> 
> Cube Nuroad C:62 Pro koko 56 tai 58 n.2000€
> Canyon Grail CF SL 7 koko M n. 2500€
> 
> Onko kokemuksia pyöristä ja sopivasta mitoituksesta. 
> 
> Vähän mietityttää tuo Cube. 1. Ylipäätään siitä ei löydy pahemmin testejä ja arviointeja kuten kehutusta Canyonista. 2. Rungon geometria ja oikea koko: laskuri antaa kaksi vaihtoehtoa M ja L. Canyon antaa useamman sentin toleranssilla yhden koon M. 3. Rungon laatu/toimivuus: Cubessa täysin uusi hiilarirunko, takuu 3 vuotta. Canyonissa ilmeisesti hyväksi todettu runko ja takuu 6 vuotta. 4. Speksit/rahalle vastinetta.
> 
> ...



Jos olisin itse valitsemassa, hylkäisin Canyonin jo 1 1/4 haarukan ja tuon integroidun ohjaamohässäkän takia.

Näillä tiedoilla sikäli koska kumpikin merkki on yhtä sieluttomia, ottaisin noista Cuben koska muuten erot paperilla suht pieniä. Joo Grailissa vähän parempaa osaa siellä täällä mutta ei mitään merkityksellistä. Itse tykkään myös 1x voimansiirrosta huomattavasti enemmän mutta se nyt on ihan makuasia.

----------


## CarbalanPlus

Muistaakseni kun joskus vertailin 1500-2000€ alumiinisia "gravelpyöriä", niin tuo Canyon Grail 7 oli aika kovaa valuuttaa hintaluokassaan hintalaatusuhteen osalta. 

Hitsaussaumojen rumuudesta jaksetaan rummuttaa. Onhan ne molot, ei siinä. Itselleni ei ollut dealbreaker ja maanantaina pitäisikin tulla meikäläisen Grail 7 postissa, laitetaan sitten lisää raporttia kunhan olen kerennyt tutustumaan pyörään.

----------


## LJL

> Canyonin jo 1 1/4 haarukan



Olin jo ehtinyt unohtaa kuinka munasta 1-1/4" kaulaputki on (jos joutuu vaihtamaan stemmiä)

----------


## TimoL

> Jos olisin itse valitsemassa, hylkäisin Canyonin jo 1 1/4 haarukan ja tuon integroidun ohjaamohässäkän takia.
> 
> Näillä tiedoilla sikäli koska kumpikin merkki on yhtä sieluttomia, ottaisin noista Cuben koska muuten erot paperilla suht pieniä. Joo Grailissa vähän parempaa osaa siellä täällä mutta ei mitään merkityksellistä. Itse tykkään myös 1x voimansiirrosta huomattavasti enemmän mutta se nyt on ihan makuasia.




Ok! Onko heittää mitään sielukasta vaihtoehtoa samaan hintaluokkaan? Muutkin toki käy, nämä nyt vain pari vaihtoehtoa mitä tulllut vastaan. Mitä 1 1/4 haarukka käytännössä tarkoittaa?

Mikä tekee pyörästä sielukkaan? Tai toisinsanoen mikä tekee saksan pyöristä sieluttoman? Pitääkö olla kaunis tarina kuinka runkoja alettu tekemään autotallissa vai pitääkö olla pitkät perinteet?

----------


## pturunen

> Mikä tekee pyörästä sielukkaan? Tai toisinsanoen mikä tekee saksan pyöristä sieluttoman? Pitääkö olla kaunis tarina kuinka runkoja alettu tekemään autotallissa vai pitääkö olla pitkät perinteet?



Klassikkokysymys ja oikeastaan klassikkokommentti koko sielukkuus. Olen luonnollisesti itsekin sitä käyttänyt, kun on pitänyt jotenkin perustella miksi pitää saada botique-fillari parhaan hinta-laatusuhteen omaavan sijaan. Kyseiseen mielikuvaan vaikuttavat varmasti kaikki listaamasi asiat + erilaisilla keskustelupalstoilla saatujen peukaloiden määrä "pyöräsi kuva" -tyylisissä ketjuissa.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Ok! Onko heittää mitään sielukasta vaihtoehtoa samaan hintaluokkaan? Muutkin toki käy, nämä nyt vain pari vaihtoehtoa mitä tulllut vastaan. Mitä 1 1/4 haarukka käytännössä tarkoittaa?
> 
> Mikä tekee pyörästä sielukkaan? Tai toisinsanoen mikä tekee saksan pyöristä sieluttoman? Pitääkö olla kaunis tarina kuinka runkoja alettu tekemään autotallissa vai pitääkö olla pitkät perinteet?



Eihän noita sielujuttuja kovin vakavasti kannata ottaa. Vähän sellaisia ns halpamerkkejä nuo ehkä maineeltaan ovat mutta mitään käytännön merkitystä asialla ei tällä tasolla ole. Eikä oikeastaan millään muullakaan tasolla. Hyviä pyöriä ne on. 

Ja sitten myös nämä 1 1/4 jutut ja vastaavat kannattaa myös jättää omaan arvoonsa. Joka ikisessä pyörässä on jokin tekninen detalji mistä joku harrastaja ei tykkää. Milloin se on 1x milloin 2x milloin levyjarrut milloin vannejarrut. Jos pyörä on muuten sopiva niin tuskin kannattaa jättää ainakaan sen takia ostamatta.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^^^ En tiedä onko sielua yhtään enempää tai vähempää, mutta Giant Revolt Advanced 1 2021 on hyvännäköinen menopeli. Suomihinta vielä mysteeri, mutta jenkkien giant sivuille merkitty ovh. 2700 dollaria. Itse meinasin tuollaista ehkä ensi kesän työmatkapyöräilyyn.

----------


## JackOja

Mulle some tyrkytti Temple Cyclesiä. Mistä some tietää mistä tykkään? Sillä mähän tykkään noista heti.

----------


## hitlike

> Mikä tekee pyörästä sielukkaan? Tai toisinsanoen mikä tekee saksan pyöristä sieluttoman? Pitääkö olla kaunis tarina kuinka runkoja alettu tekemään autotallissa vai pitääkö olla pitkät perinteet?



Ei sillä ole mitään väliä, mainitsin vaan ennaltaehkäisevästi kun Cubea on joskus siitä arvosteltu. Tämä ei ole välttämättä huono asia mutta onhan Cube/Radon/Canyon jne sellaisen järkiperäisen, keski-ikäisen Velogia katsovan, Tekniikan Maailmaa tilaavan, S-etukorttia vinguttavan suomalaisen perusjantterin varmoja valintoja ja siks niitä varmasti paljon liikenteessä näkyykin. Ei hienoja, ei rumia, ei huonoja, sellaisia neutraaleja ihan fiksuja pyöriä. Pyöriä, joita ei osteta rungon vaan osalistan perusteella. Itse ehkä 2.5k hintaluokassa katselisin jotain hienoa runkoa jo, sillä nyt ei ole niin väliä onko sen hintaisessa pyörässä 80€ vai 120€ maksava takavaihtaja, hyvin ne kaikki toimii.





> Ja sitten myös nämä 1 1/4 jutut ja vastaavat kannattaa myös jättää omaan  arvoonsa. Joka ikisessä pyörässä on jokin tekninen detalji mistä joku  harrastaja ei tykkää. Milloin se on 1x milloin 2x milloin levyjarrut  milloin vannejarrut. Jos pyörä on muuten sopiva niin tuskin kannattaa  jättää ainakaan sen takia ostamatta.



Noissa muissa mainitsemissasi "detaljeissa" on selvät hyödyt ja haitat vs. toinen vaihtoehto, ja ne on aina tietoisia, harkittuja valintoja. Tuo canyonin haarukan putki taas on pelkkää vittuilua.

----------


## Visqu

> Noissa muissa mainitsemissasi "detaljeissa" on selvät hyödyt ja haitat vs. toinen vaihtoehto, ja ne on aina tietoisia, harkittuja valintoja. Tuo canyonin haarukan putki taas on pelkkää vittuilua.



Mikä siinä vituttaa?

Tarjonta 1 1/4 kaulaputkelle olevista stemmeistä on mielestäni ihan ok. Kaiken lisäksi, suurin osa Canyonin ostajista ei koskaan vaihda stemmiä, tämä luonnollisesti pätee myös muidenkin merkkisten pyörien ostajiin.

Jos ostat pyörän sillä perusteella että meneekö siihen joku tietty stemmi, olet käytännössä jo ulkona Canyonin kohderyhmästä.

----------


## huotah

> Mulle some tyrkytti Temple Cyclesiä. Mistä some tietää mistä tykkään? Sillä mähän tykkään noista heti.



Mistä some tietää, osa II.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Noissa muissa mainitsemissasi "detaljeissa" on selvät hyödyt ja haitat vs. toinen vaihtoehto, ja ne on aina tietoisia, harkittuja valintoja. Tuo canyonin haarukan putki taas on pelkkää vittuilua.



Tuskin sentään ihan oikeasti ymmärsit väärin... Tai no mistä sitä tietää. 

Alkuperäiselle kysyjälle. Uutta pyörää ostaessa tärkeää on, että pyörä on 1) käyttötarkoitukseen sopiva ja 2) oikean kokoinen ja muutenkin geometrialtaan sopiva. Sitten budjetin rajoissa valitaan se mikä tuntuu/näyttää/maistuu parhaalta.

----------


## TimoL

> jÃ¤rkiperÃ¤isen, keski-ikÃ¤isen Velogia katsovan, Tekniikan Maailmaa tilaavan, S-etukorttia vinguttavan suomalaisen perusjantterin varmoja valintoja



Tuo on kyllÃ¤ kaikki kuvaavaa. LisÃ¤tÃ¤Ã¤n siihen vielÃ¤ ettÃ¤ ajan volkkarilla 😂

KyllÃ¤hÃ¤n jokin "sielukkaampikin" kÃ¤vis. Laittakaa vain ehdotuksia. Kunhan on toimiva paketti, jolla hyvÃ¤ ajella. Se on vaan loputon suo alkaa etsimÃ¤Ã¤n jotain silmiÃ¤ hivelevÃ¤Ã¤, pienen tuotantomÃ¤Ã¤rÃ¤n pyÃ¶rÃ¤Ã¤, josta olisi arvioita tai jollain kokemusta. Muutenhan se on ihan arpapeliÃ¤ valita runko vain ulkonÃ¤Ã¶n mukaan. HyvÃ¤nnÃ¤kÃ¶inen small batch runko eikai automaattisesti ole toimiva.! EhkÃ¤ kuitenkin todennÃ¤kÃ¶isemmin kuin halpis rungot.

SillÃ¤ kyselinkin onko cubesta kokemuksia. Canyonin rungon toimivuutta on kuitenkin kehuttu monessa eri lÃ¤hteessÃ¤.

Cuben rungon mitoitus myÃ¶s askarruttaa M vai L.  Nykyiset Trekin maasturit ovat 19.5/L, cannondalen maantie taas 56/M. Toinen trekeistÃ¤ (Trek 8500) alkanut vanhemmiten tuntumaan liian isolta ja stemmi vaihdettu lyhyemmÃ¤ksi. Vanha ei vissiin enÃ¤Ã¤ taivu ja alaselkÃ¤ alkaa jumimaan. Kumpi yleensÃ¤ ottaen on parempi jÃ¤ykÃ¤lle kuskille. Pienempi vai isompi runko jos oikea koko sattuu just siihen vÃ¤liin

----------


## stenu

> Mistä some tietää, osa II.



Ei kuitenkaan some spämmännyt sitä tosta samasta ovenpielestä Hesaan tullutta Speedvagenia..?

Aikalailla kuin sieniä sateella nousee etelä-Eurooppaan uusia kustompajoja nyt. Gg-buumin myötä kysyntää tuntuu riittävän ja vielä ainakaan ei hirveesti hinnoilla tarvi kilpailla. Jenkkipajoistakaan ei enää oikein ole kilpailijoiksi, kun USPS:n pakettikoot on muuttuneet niin, että noin S-kokoista isompaa runkoa ei saa enää postiin mahtumaan ja muilla keinoin rungon rahtikulut on $500 luokkaa. Mulle some tyrkytti tänään tämmöstä:

----------


## Rosco

> Mikä siinä vituttaa?
> 
> Tarjonta 1 1/4 kaulaputkelle olevista stemmeistä on mielestäni ihan ok. Kaiken lisäksi, suurin osa Canyonin ostajista ei koskaan vaihda stemmiä, tämä luonnollisesti pätee myös muidenkin merkkisten pyörien ostajiin.
> 
> Jos ostat pyörän sillä perusteella että meneekö siihen joku tietty stemmi, olet käytännössä jo ulkona Canyonin kohderyhmästä.



Mitä mä just luin? Että "suurin osa canyon ostajista ei koskaan vaihda stemmiä"  :Leveä hymy: 

Tää 1 1/4 kaulaputki on ihan vaan kuluttajan naittamista tuotteeseen. Sama ku lumilautailussa burton aikanaan keksi oman sidekiinnityksen että vaan burtonin omat siteet käy burtonin omiin lautoihin. Vaikka sielläkin oli muilla merkeillä ihan universaali sidekiinnitys käytössä. Vain burtonilla oli omansa. 

...Canyon ostaja ei koskaan vaihda stemmiä....  :Leveä hymy: 

Editoidaan nyt vielä sen verran että 99% muista pyörämerkeistä käyttää universaaliksi muodostunutta 1 1/8 koon kaulaputkea. Canyon on selkeä poikkeus.

----------


## paaton

Tuosta 1 1/4" kaulaputkesta on ihan suotta nillittää. Niitä saa kuitenkin tilaamalla. 

Menkää katsomaan uusia fillareita kaupasta. On sen näköistä aerointegroituakaapelinkadotusstemmiä laitteissa, ettei standardiosista ole enää tietoakaan. Niihin on oikeasti hankala saada oikean mittaista hyttiä. 1 1/4" näyttää saavan jopa 10deg stemmiäkin.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Niistä integroiduista ja aeroratkaisuista voi olla jotakin hyötyäkin. 1 1/4 kaulaputkesta en ainakaan itse keksi mitään etua, mutta haitaksi voisi laskea, että lähipyöräliikkeen hyllystä ei sopivaa löytyne.

----------


## Visqu

> Mitä mä just luin? Että "suurin osa canyon ostajista ei koskaan vaihda stemmiä"



Tää ei ollut mikään läppä.
Jos mietit hetken aikaa pyörämarkkinoiden kokoa ja kuluttajakäyttäytymistä, tulet todennäköisesti samaan lopputulokseen. Fillarifoorumi ei ole edustava otos  :Hymy: 

Ps. Jätit lainauksestasi, ehkäpä tarkoituksella, pois sen että ulotin näkemykseni kaikkiin polkupyörien ostajiin, en vain Canyonin asiakkaisiin.

----------


## Visqu

Scottin viimeisimmät julkaisut muuten on hyvää settiä tähän kauluputkikeskusteluun, Addict RC 1 1/4", uusin Foil 1"  :Hymy: 

Giant myös käyttää paremmissa malleissaan 1 1/4" kaulaputkella varustettua haarukkaa.

Ylikokoinen kaulaputki on tietenkin jäykempi, se lienee ainakin yksi "etu".

----------


## Mohkku

> Tuo on kyllÃ¤ kaikki kuvaavaa. LisÃ¤tÃ¤Ã¤n siihen vielÃ¤ ettÃ¤ ajan volkkarilla 😂
> 
> KyllÃ¤hÃ¤n jokin "sielukkaampikin" kÃ¤vis.



Itse olen kääntänyt tuon positiiviseksi. Kun se Volkkari tai Toyota hoitaa hienosti ja kustannustehokkaasti asiansa, saman tekee Kona yms. massavalmistajan tuote. Siitä sitä keski-ikäisen käyttäjän arkeen sielukkuutta syntyy, kun voi keskittyä tekemiseen ja jättää kalliimpien tuotteiden tarinoista fiiliksen hakemisen vähemmälle.

Jos tuo ei riitä, sopivalla päivityksellä saa sielukkuutta lisättyä. Naapuri luulee, että ajan ihan tavallisella Konalla, mutta tämäpä onkin tuunattu varta vasten minua varten... Ai että sitä sielukkuuden määrää.

----------


## huotah

> Ei kuitenkaan some spämmännyt sitä tosta samasta ovenpielestä Hesaan tullutta Speedvagenia..?



Juu, spämmäsi toki silloinkin. Hieno pyörä se. Tuosta ovesta tulee hienoja fillareita, jotka näyttää olevan nykyisin yhä enenevässä määrin gravel grindereita.

Onko tämä nyt sellainen suoratankoinen grinderi?

----------


## LJL

^ Sain alustavan sydän- ynnä aivohalvauksen

----------


## tinke77

Oireet on olleet kyllä havaittavissa jo pitkään

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Mitä mä just luin? Että "suurin osa canyon ostajista ei koskaan vaihda stemmiä" 
> 
> Tää 1 1/4 kaulaputki on ihan vaan kuluttajan naittamista tuotteeseen. Sama ku lumilautailussa burton aikanaan keksi oman sidekiinnityksen että vaan burtonin omat siteet käy burtonin omiin lautoihin. Vaikka sielläkin oli muilla merkeillä ihan universaali sidekiinnitys käytössä. Vain burtonilla oli omansa. 
> 
> ...Canyon ostaja ei koskaan vaihda stemmiä.... 
> 
> Editoidaan nyt vielä sen verran että 99% muista pyörämerkeistä käyttää universaaliksi muodostunutta 1 1/8 koon kaulaputkea. Canyon on selkeä poikkeus.



Eiköhän tuo koske ihan kaikkia merkkejä, että suurin osa ajaa alkuperäisellä stemmillä. Eihän suurin osa edes tiedä mikä on stemmi saati että sen voi vaihtaa. Itse asian kannalta tällaisella ei tietenkään ole mitään merkitystä. Kun en ole asiaan perehtynyt, niin onko fakta nyt siis se että 1 1/4 putkelle ei oikeasti löydy vaihtostemmejä? Viitataanko tuolla tuotteeseen naittamisella siihen että vain canyon tekee kyseisiä stemmejä? Vai mistä on kyse?

----------


## stenu

Edit: äh....olkoon  :Hymy:

----------


## Rosco

> Eiköhän tuo koske ihan kaikkia merkkejä, että suurin osa ajaa alkuperäisellä stemmillä. Eihän suurin osa edes tiedä mikä on stemmi saati että sen voi vaihtaa. Itse asian kannalta tällaisella ei tietenkään ole mitään merkitystä. Kun en ole asiaan perehtynyt, niin onko fakta nyt siis se että 1 1/4 putkelle ei oikeasti löydy vaihtostemmejä? Viitataanko tuolla tuotteeseen naittamisella siihen että vain canyon tekee kyseisiä stemmejä? Vai mistä on kyse?



Saa niitä stemmejä. Kyseessä vaan "erikoiskoko" eikä universaali. Että valikoima on murto-osa 1 1/8 putkeen verrattuna. 
Mut joo, itse valitsen pyöräni sillä perusteella että niitä osia voi myös tarvittaessa vaihtaa, helposti. (Bsa keskiö, 1 1/8 kaulaputki... jne..) 

Ja kyllä, koko segmenttiä katsoen ehkä 1% pyörän käyttäjistä vaihtaa stemmin. 
Sekä on täysin ymmärrettävää myöskin markkinoinnin kannalta tehdä omia standardeja. Tämä on vaan asiakkaan kannalta v-mäistä, jos joskus tuleekin tarve hankkia varaosa...

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Saa niitä stemmejä. Kyseessä vaan "erikoiskoko" eikä universaali. Että valikoima on murto-osa 1 1/8 putkeen verrattuna. 
> Mut joo, itse valitsen pyöräni sillä perusteella että niitä osia voi myös tarvittaessa vaihtaa, helposti. (Bsa keskiö, 1 1/8 kaulaputki... jne..) 
> 
> Ja kyllä, koko segmenttiä katsoen ehkä 1% pyörän käyttäjistä vaihtaa stemmin. 
> Sekä on täysin ymmärrettävää myöskin markkinoinnin kannalta tehdä omia standardeja. Tämä on vaan asiakkaan kannalta v-mäistä, jos joskus tuleekin tarve hankkia varaosa...



Mikä on riittävä valikoima stemmeissä? Jos pyörässä on alunperin vaikka 100 mm stemmi, niin suurella todennäköisyydellä riittää että saatavilla on vaikkapa 80,90,110,120 mm stemmit, jos pyörän koko on oikealla hehtaarilla. 

Jos kyse onkin enemmän siitä, että jotain osaa ei löydy ihan jokaisesta lähikivijalasta (eikä jostain syystä pysty esim netistä tilaamaan), niin sitten ymmärrän. Tosin jos ostaa canyonin niin netistä tilaamisenkaan ei luulisi olevan liian vaikeaa?

----------


## hutikka

Giant Revolt advanced 0 kiinnostaisi kovasti. Koeajoa melko hankala päästä tekemään. Giantin kokotaulukon mukaan M/L olisi mulle passeli koko. Olen 183cm ja inseam 86cm.

Onko foorumin guruilla mitään kommenttia olisiko toi oikea koko? 

Tässä vielä linkki, Ja saa toki sanoa mielipiteen kannattaako tollanen fillari hankkia. 
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/re...dvanced-0-2021

----------


## K.Kuronen

Helpointa on katsastaa canyonin tarjonta heidän sivuiltaan ja yleisemmin vaikka bike24:sta, ja käyttää suodattimia. Valikoima on suppea.

----------


## TimoL

Kuinka usein te oikein vaihtelette stemmejä?? Eikös se pyörän hankinnan yhteydessä valita oikea koko?? Tietenkin jos se hipsterin sielu vaatii hankkimaan jälkikäteen erikoisemman stemmin, koska kahvilan pihassa jollain oli samanlainen..

 Sori! Olisi pitänyt laittaa alkuperäiseen viestiin että vain canyonia ja cubea testanneet saavat vastata, niin ois jääny nämä sielukkaat stemmit väliin.

----------


## Puskis

Stemmin vaihtaja crew 1%  :Leveä hymy:   Yleensä kun vaihtaa stongaa, niin reach muuttuu, ellei vaihda samalla stemmiä.

Mukavaa, kun kaikissa talouden pyörissä on sama standardi ja laatikossa kokeiluja varten stemmit kokoa 80,90,100,110 ja 120. Rahaa noihin on uponnut yhteensä ehkä puolet siitä, mitä maksaisi yksi stemmi Canyonin kaupasta.

----------


## Divi

> Eikös se pyörän hankinnan yhteydessä valita oikea koko??



En ole vielä kertaakaan onnistunut, saati että pyörän orkkis olisi ollut se oikea.

----------


## Jeppekoira

Onkohan tässä nyt joku juttu mitä en tajua. Bike24 hakusanalla stem 1 1/4 löytyy heti esim tällainen stemmi, missä koot 60-130mm hintaan 32€ : 

https://www.bike24.com/p2346718.html?q=stem%201%201/4

Canyonin sivulta hintaan 49,95€ tällainen:

https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/gear/co...04_pv_farbe=BK

Mielestäni hieman liioiteltua neuvoa jättää pyörä ostamatta stemmien saatavuuden (tai hinnan) takia.

----------


## Puskis

No se, että taloudessa on jo entuudestaan useampi pyörä, jotka kaikki käyttää jotain samaa yleistä standardia, on hyvä syy pitäytyä jatkossakin siinä samassa. Ittelle toi 1 1/4'' on suunnilleen samanlainen kauhistus kuin pressfit-keskiö eli vaikuttaisi hyvinkin mahdollisesti ostamattomuuspäätökseen ratkaisevasti.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> No se, että taloudessa on jo entuudestaan useampi pyörä, jotka kaikki käyttää jotain samaa yleistä standardia, on hyvä syy pitäytyä jatkossakin siinä samassa. Ittelle toi 1 1/4'' on suunnilleen samanlainen kauhistus kuin pressfit-keskiö eli vaikuttaisi hyvinkin mahdollisesti ostamattomuuspäätökseen ratkaisevasti.



OK. Jos TimoL:llä on sama tilanne, että on entuudestaan useampi pyörä jollain tietyllä standardilla ja siihen sopivia varaosia, niin sitten tämä tekijä kannattaa huomioida kun uuden pyörän plussia ja miinuksia ynnäilee. Sillä lienee ostopäätökseen pienempi painoarvo, että jollain muulla foorumikirjoittelijalla on kyseisen standardin pyöriä ja varaosia.

----------


## hitlike

edit:tuplat.

----------


## hitlike

> *Onkohan tässä nyt joku juttu mitä en tajua.* Bike24 hakusanalla stem 1 1/4 löytyy heti esim tällainen stemmi, missä koot 60-130mm hintaan 32€ : 
> 
> https://www.bike24.com/p2346718.html?q=stem%201%201/4
> 
> Canyonin sivulta hintaan 49,95€ tällainen:
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/gear/co...04_pv_farbe=BK
> 
> Mielestäni hieman liioiteltua neuvoa jättää pyörä ostamatta stemmien saatavuuden (tai hinnan) takia.




On. Stemmin vaihto, vaikka niita saakin (huonosti), ei paljoa auta omituisen rungon kanssa:





> Canyon’s official line is that although it would be possible to swap  out the Hover bar for something else, it strongly cautions against doing  so.
>  The primary issue is the incredible stack/rise of the Hover bar (81mm  to the centre of the tops!). The Grail is designed around the upright  riding position afforded by the shape of the bars, which means that  using anything but the highest rise stem on the Grail would result in an  insanely aggressive position.

----------


## Rosco

> Kuinka usein te oikein vaihtelette stemmejä?? Eikös se pyörän hankinnan yhteydessä valita oikea koko?? Tietenkin jos se hipsterin sielu vaatii hankkimaan jälkikäteen erikoisemman stemmin, koska kahvilan pihassa jollain oli samanlainen..
> 
>  Sori! Olisi pitänyt laittaa alkuperäiseen viestiin että vain canyonia ja cubea testanneet saavat vastata, niin ois jääny nämä sielukkaat stemmit väliin.



 :Leveä hymy:  Täytyy tulla heittämään vettä myllyyn. Ensin kysytään, ja sitten kun vastaa niin vastaus ei miellytä. Mikset sitten jo osta sitä canyonia jos olet päätöksesi jo tehnyt? 

Kannattaa muistaa että stemmejä on eri painoisia, erilaisella jyrkkyydellä jne että se pituus ei ole ainut muuttuva faktori. Esim cyclocrosskisaan ja monen päivän ultrakisaan pyörän geometria muutos esim STEMMIÄ vaihtamalla voi olla suotuisaa alalajista riippuen!  :Hymy:  

Ja lisätään nyt tähän vielä, mulla oli canyonin pyörä, jossa oli tuo 1 1/4 kaulaputki. Näin sen _yhtenä_ ongelmana, pressfitin lisäksi. Anteeks nyt vielä kaikille ketä tää vituttaa mutta näin minä sen koin. Hipsteriksi tai erikoisuuden tavoittelijaksi nimitteleminen on turhaa.

Nämä kaikki väittämäthän ovat myöskin hypoteettisia ja kuluttaja/pyöräilijä itse voi tehdä kokemusperäisen toteamuksensa vain tuotteen hankkimalla käyttöönsä. Yksi pitää nysästemmistä ja toinen tykkää siitä 130mm pitkästä ja paksusta patukasta. <3

----------


## Jeppekoira

> On. Stemmin vaihto, vaikka niita saakin (huonosti), ei paljoa auta omituisen rungon kanssa:



Selvä. On kyllä kaksi ihan eri asiaa, löytyykö 1 1/4 putkeen sopivaa stemmiä (ja kannattaako tämän takia jättää ostamatta) ja/vai onko pyörä muuten sopiva. Jos pyörää ei saa - mistä tahansa syystä - säädettyä itselleen sopivaksi, sitä ei kannata ostaa.

----------


## JohannesP

> Kuinka usein te oikein vaihtelette stemmejä?? Eikös se pyörän hankinnan yhteydessä valita oikea koko?? Tietenkin jos se hipsterin sielu vaatii hankkimaan jälkikäteen erikoisemman stemmin, koska kahvilan pihassa jollain oli samanlainen..
> 
>  Sori! Olisi pitänyt laittaa alkuperäiseen viestiin että vain canyonia ja cubea testanneet saavat vastata, niin ois jääny nämä sielukkaat stemmit väliin.



Isoimpana ongelmana Grailissa näen himmeliohjaamon jos kyseessä ensimmäinen gg. Tähän, kun erikseen stemminvaihto ei ole mahdollista ja vaatii isolla rahalla koko ohjaamon vaihtamista. Ongelmaahan ei ole jos tietää suunnilleen millaisen ajoasennon haluaa. Jos ei kuitenkaan ole paljoa kokemusta kippurasarvisista niin ohjaamo voi aluksi tuntua pitkältä jolloin herkästi mieltyy lyhyempään. Parin kuukauden jälkeen voi jo alkaa kaipaamaan matalempaa ja pidempää asentoa ylävartalon lihasten voimistuessa.

----------


## Tuntsan Palo

> Giant Revolt advanced 0 kiinnostaisi kovasti. Koeajoa melko hankala päästä tekemään. Giantin kokotaulukon mukaan M/L olisi mulle passeli koko. Olen 183cm ja inseam 86cm.
> 
> Onko foorumin guruilla mitään kommenttia olisiko toi oikea koko? 
> 
> Tässä vielä linkki, Ja saa toki sanoa mielipiteen kannattaako tollanen fillari hankkia. 
> https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/re...dvanced-0-2021



Luulisi olevan. Oma Advanced 0 M-kokoisena toimii hyvin 176 senttiselle persjalkaiselke mitallleni.

----------


## Divi

> Onko tämä nyt sellainen suoratankoinen grinderi?



Kyllä mä lasken tuon käppyrätankoiseksi!  :Hymy: 

Graveli paras! Riseri paras! Sinkula paras! <3

----------


## hitlike

Suorantankoinen graveli eli hybridi. Jälkimmäinen sinkula on kyllä siisti!

----------


## TimoL

> Ensin kysytään, ja sitten kun vastaa niin vastaus ei miellytä. Mikset sitten jo osta sitä canyonia jos olet päätöksesi jo tehnyt?



Ei ole päätöstä tehty ja sanoin että voi heittää vaihtoehtoja kehiin. Nämä kaks vaihtoehtoa tullut minulle vain mieleen. Ja canyoniin saa ilmeisesti vaihtaa ohjaamon 30 pv kuluessa for free. Onhan se tietenkin vähän työlästä alkaa purkamaan ja lähettelemään postissa. 

Cube varmaan nyt ykkös vaihtoehto hinnan ja saatavuuden takia. Kyselinkin että jos tiedossa jollain onko nuroadin runko mistään kotoisin. 

Minulle tärkeintä, että sillä on hyvä ajaa. Pyörän merkillä ei sinänsä väliä. Canyon on tullut vastaan testeissä ja arvioinneissa ja se on pärjännyt niissä. Cube on tuttu merkkinä bike discountin kautta, josta on tullut tilailtua osia. Kukaan ei ole vielä kommenteissa vastannut onko kyseiset pyörät olleet toimivia kokemuksen kautta.

----------


## Shamus

> Mikä ketju ja miten toimii ? Itselläni 2*12 force axs ja kelpaisi joku muu ketjuvaihtoehto tuon äänekkään falttopin tilalle..



Itse olen tyytyväinen toimintaan...
Ketju on YBN = Yaban

----------


## Juviitanen

Nyt on pari mallia mielessä, merida Silex 4000 ja Kross Esker 6.0. Olin yllättynyt Silex mainostaa 120kg yhteispainoa rungon päälle. Paljonko yleensä tulee painoa n viikon reissulle? Ajatuksena että vedet ja ruuat aina täydennetään matkan varrella.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Paljonko yleensä tulee painoa n viikon reissulle? ....



Tavaroista? Kymmenkunta jos telttailukamat on mukana.

----------


## elasto

Eka lenkki Graililla takana. En nyt mitään välittömiä "wow"-fiiliksiä saanut hiekkateillä ajaessa verrattuna jäykkäperäiseen xc-pyörään, mutta ajetaan nyt vähän enempi kilsoja alle ennen kuin tehdään pidempiä johtopäätöksiä. Ehkä se vähän kovempaa kulki, mutta pitää tunnustella lisää.

----------


## Lammy

> Stemmin vaihtaja crew 1%   Yleensä kun vaihtaa stongaa, niin reach muuttuu, ellei vaihda samalla stemmiä.
> 
> Mukavaa, kun kaikissa talouden pyörissä on sama standardi ja laatikossa kokeiluja varten stemmit kokoa 80,90,100,110 ja 120. Rahaa noihin on uponnut yhteensä ehkä puolet siitä, mitä maksaisi yksi stemmi Canyonin kaupasta.



Pitää muistaa myös stemmin eri kulmat! Valikoima kasvaa... 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Eka lenkki Graililla takana. En nyt mitään välittömiä "wow"-fiiliksiä saanut hiekkateillä ajaessa verrattuna jäykkäperäiseen xc-pyörään, mutta ajetaan nyt vähän enempi kilsoja alle ennen kuin tehdään pidempiä johtopäätöksiä. Ehkä se vähän kovempaa kulki, mutta pitää tunnustella lisää.



Onhan komea pyörä. Nyt voidaan jo todeta canyonin suunnittelijan nerous ohjaamon kanssa. 

En usko hetkeäkään gravellin olevan nopeampi vaikkapa reitti2000 ajaessa. Gravellin hienous tulee kuitenkin esille pitkillä vauhdikkailla lenkeillä. Ero maantiepyörään on pieni satunnaisilla asfalttipätkillä.

----------


## LJL

> Gravellin hienous tulee kuitenkin esille pitkillä vauhdikkailla lenkeillä. Ero maantiepyörään on pieni satunnaisilla asfalttipätkillä.



Näin se on. Eilen reipashenkinen 130km TdT ja eka lenkki Rene Herseille. Mitään wow-efektejä ei täälläkään, vaan enemmänkin fuck-efektejä koska Herseihin välittömästi pystyviilto kylkeen ja tikka sisään, onneksi tiivistyi, ja jalka oli niin huono ettei kehtaa edes peiliin katsoa. Sairastelu ja ajamattomuus näkyy, siinä ei auta rullaavat renkaat, kevyet kiekot eikä aerorungot. Mutta en olisi silti jättänyt reissua väliin  :Cool:

----------


## stenu

^ Hyvältä näytää Plörö vaaleilla Herseläisillä (paitsi toi chopperhenkinen bensatankki). Älä ihan risoiksi aja niitä, niin voin lunastaa ne sulta sitten, kun takarengas on venähtänyt sen verran, että ei mahdu enää pyörimään..  :Vink:

----------


## plr

> Gravellin hienous tulee kuitenkin esille pitkillä vauhdikkailla lenkeillä.



Tässä ollaan asian ytimessä. Hienoimpia ajokokemuksia on ajaa hyväpintaista sopivasti mutkittelevaa (sora)tietä vauhdikkaasti viljapeltojen keskellä.

----------


## josku

> Tässä ollaan asian ytimessä. Hienoimpia ajokokemuksia on ajaa hyväpintaista sopivasti mutkittelevaa (sora)tietä vauhdikkaasti viljapeltojen keskellä.



Jotenkin tähän tyyliin  Kuva eiliseltä Tour de Tampere reissulta johon yllä viitataan.

----------


## LJL

> Jotenkin tähän tyyliin  Kuva eiliseltä Tour de Tampere reissulta johon yllä viitataan.



Oli kyllä aivan timattista ja monipuolista reittiä jälleen kerran, kiitos siitä plr:lle. Ja maisemat olivat huikeita: 



Nakkipiiloja ei tällä kertaa ollut mutta Vehoniemen munkki korvasi

----------


## josku

Oma kulkupelini eilisellä TdTllä. Chopper-tankki vielä hankinnassa, mutta eiköhän sekin vielä tule

----------


## Kommuutteri

Paljon oli eilen komeita aeromonstergraveljnepyöriä TdT - gravelissa. Simppelit vaaleansiniset Cubet oli kuitenkin selvästi nopeimpia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## josku

> Paljon oli eilen komeita aeromonstergraveljnepyöriä TdT - gravelissa. Simppelit vaaleansiniset Cubet oli kuitenkin selvästi nopeimpia 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Onneksi tämä todettiin jo lähdössä

----------


## LJL

Omalta osaltani on ollut kaikkien harrastusvuosien kuluessa enemmän fillareiden kuin fillaroinnin harrastamisesta. Näin ollen olen alustavasti Einiä siteeratakseni neitsyt, hei. Mutta gravelpyörät ovat kyllä teknisesti kivoja harrastettavia, ja tietysti myös kivoja ajaa, vaikka maastopyöräily onkin päälaji. Molempi parempi  :Hymy:  (maantielle ei sykähtele)

----------


## makton

Kun exploron näki ensimmäistä kertaa livenä, niin yllättävän vähän siinä on kyllä takana renkaalle tilaa. Itse kyllä kaipaan muhkumpaa rengasta, että siltä osin checkpointin valinta ei kaduta yhtään.

----------


## Hower

> Kun exploron näki ensimmäistä kertaa livenä, niin yllättävän vähän siinä on kyllä takana renkaalle tilaa. Itse kyllä kaipaan muhkumpaa rengasta, että siltä osin checkpointin valinta ei kaduta yhtään.



Ylläolevien kuvien perusteella kaipaisin tilaa ja kiinnityspaikkoja lokasuojille....  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Ylläolevien kuvien perusteella kaipaisin tilaa ja kiinnityspaikkoja lokasuojille....



Ei õle  :Leveä hymy:  

Kyllä muuten näytti Joskun ylläoleva Racemaxi livenä aivan saamarin hyvältä. Jos sanoin pahasti värityksistä julkaisun aikaan, otan sen nyt takaisin.

----------


## josku

> Ylläolevien kuvien perusteella kaipaisin tilaa ja kiinnityspaikkoja lokasuojille....



Uskokaa tai älkää, mutta pystyputkessa on kaksi ruuvin paikkaa lokarille. Etuhaarukassa myös yksi. 3T tuo jossakin vaiheessa lokarit saataville. Itseäkin kyllä jännittää, miten tonne lokarit mahtuvat, no ei ole vielä olleet toivelistalla.
Kiekkojen sisäleveys on 25mm ja niille laitettujen 38mm Spessun Pathfinderien leveys mitattuna 40mm.
Leveydeltään tuo kyllä riittävä itselleni. 
Talvirenkaat ovat sitten toinen juttu, toivotaan että Gravdalit mahtuvat ongelmitta.

----------


## stenu

> ..enemmän fillareiden kuin fillaroinnin harrastamisesta...



Tätä muuten just satuin lenkillä tänään mietiskelemään. Fillareidenkin harrastaminen on välillä ihan palkitsevaa, kunhan se ei muutu itsetarkoitukseksi tai varsinkaan addiktioksi. Fillaroinnin harrastaminen on siitä hassua puuhaa, että vähän yllättäen se ei juuri muutu yhtään paremmaksi, tehokkaammaksi, nopeammaksi saati hauskemmaksi sillä, että kasvattaa fillarin harrastelun, mekaniikan, hydrauliikan tai elektroniikan määrää tästä. Ennemmin ajoittain tuntuu, että päin vastoin ja tätä fillaria ei ole paljo harrasteltu muutamaan vuoteen.

----------


## LJL

> Uskokaa tai älkää, mutta pystyputkessa on kaksi ruuvin paikkaa lokarille.



Say what  :Leveä hymy:  En ollutkaan bongannut tätä uutta ominaisuutta mistään. Vanhanmallin runkoon ei saa kuin pikalokarit ja se on niin synkkää että ei pysty, oman rungon pahimmat vauriot ovat tulleet juurikin SKS:n pitkistä lokareista. Pitää olla semmoiset kiinnikkeet että lokari ei edes teoriassa voi liikkua milliäkään mihinkään suuntaan (kiinnityspisteistään). Aion kokeilla seuraavaksi jotain satulatolppaan kiinnittyvää suoraa mallia.

----------


## Jukil

Tämä uusi Ridleyn aero gravel https://shop.cyclingfactory.be/nl_BE/items/18457
Tuo Shimanon Grx800 Di2 1xClassified shifting technolocy, onko tietoa tai kokemusta sen toiminnasta käytännössä? Saako tonnin lisähinnalla
sen arvosta etua?

----------


## paaton

No tuostahan ei ole varmasti kenelläkään yhtään kokemusta vielä. Minusta se näyttää teknisesti pätevältä laitteelta. Jännä nähdä, miten se toimii suomen talvessa ja suolaloskassa.

----------


## JaniM

Pyörät koeajettu, molemmat tismalleen sopivat. Kyllä Canyonin ASPA näköjään tietää.

Edellisiin Rosen hiilari Backroad:hin (se edellinen versio) verrattuna paljon pehmeämpää etenemistä. Ja ei näistäkään mihinkään maantiepyörän korvaajaksi ole, kuten ei ollut Rose-pyöristäkään. Unennäköä.

----------


## misopa

Teräsmiehille.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CE1jhYoF...=1tydz8wz3rg6u

----------


## kervelo

> Teräsmiehille.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CE1jhYoF...=1tydz8wz3rg6u



Standertilla on tuosta juuri pre-sale menossa. Ilmeisesti ostajia on ns.riittävästi, koska tuollainen järjestetään.
https://standert.de/pages/pfadfinder-pre-sale

----------


## hitlike

> Teräsmiehille.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CE1jhYoF...=1tydz8wz3rg6u



Ai kun on hyvännäköinen pyörä kun kohtuullisen pituinen emäputki toisin kuin suurimmassa osassa nykygraveleita.

----------


## Mohkku

Pyörää en ala tarkemmin tutkia, kun hintalapun ensimmäinen numero on nelinkertainen kohtuulliseen verrattuna ja rungon hinnalla saa jo hyvän pyörän. Mutta tuossa se taas nähdään, että tasapainoinen muotoilu vailla kikkailuja miellyttää ainakin minun silmää parhaiten.

----------


## stenu

> Standertilla on tuosta juuri pre-sale menossa. Ilmeisesti ostajia on ns.riittävästi, koska tuollainen järjestetään.
> https://standert.de/pages/pfadfinder-pre-sale



Teräksistä modernien standardien maantiegravelia tai all road -fillaria metsästävälle siinä on kyllä oiva runko. Lyhyt perä ja muutenkin melko maantiemainen geometria. Punaisen rungon yltiöpäinen logopommitus vähän häiritsee. Vastaavasta kustomsetistä joutuu pulittelemaan 2500 € ja siitä ylöspäin ja odottelemaan valmistumista jotain puolen ja puolentoista vuoden väliltä. Pfadfinderin hinnassa lienee edelleen Kingin ohjainlaakeri ja laatukeskiö mukana.

Uudet Erdgeschossit pitäisi tulla myyntiin ens kuun lopussa. Siitä, että mitä rst-putkea se on, ei ole tietoa, mutta kustomirostereiden alkaen n. 4000 € -nykyhintoihin verrattuna sekin on silti edullinen, vaikka runkosetin hinta vähän nousisikin.

Jos standardit ja geometriat natsaa, niin aika paljon noitten kanssa joutuu laskemaan arvoa sille, että tietää runkonsa hitsanneen kaverin etunimeltä, ennenkuin kustomin teettäminen kannattaa. Jos on tosi kevyt kuski tai haluaa enemmän mukavuuspainotteista runkoa, niin sitten toki, koska noiden putkispekseihin on pitänyt laskea jonkinmoista jäykkyys- ja kestävyysreserviä ja viistoputket näyttää vähän tarpeettoman paksuilta keskivertokuskillekin.

----------


## stenu

^ Se kyllä kiinnostelisi selvitellä, että tuleeko noi Kiinasta vai Taiwanista. Kiinan ihmisoikeusongelmat alkaa olla tapetilla siinä määrin paljon, että pikkusen alkaa olla tarve vältellä mahdollisuuksien mukaan kaikkea made in China -kamaa ainakin sellaisten ei pakkohankintojen kanssa, joille olisi eettisempiä vaihtoehtoja olemassa.

----------


## Jona

> ^ Se kyllä kiinnostelisi selvitellä, että tuleeko noi Kiinasta vai Taiwanista.

----------


## stenu

^ tänks  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Toisaalta tuollainen yhden hengen boikotti iskee pahiten juuri siihen hitsariin tai maalariin. Juuri häneen tai kaltaiseensa, joka voi aloittaa kansannousun. Tai siittää tai synnyttää tulevan demokraattijohtajan.

Kommunistiseen diktatuurihallintoon tuolla ei ole minkäänlaista vaikutusta. Taiwankin on ennen pitkää osa Kiinaa.

Itse kävin kiinanvihaajana pientä jaakobinpainia kiinakiekkojen kanssa. Mutta sitten vakuuttelin itselleni, että tavallinen työläinen ja se pieni kioski (LB) hyötyy, eikä puolue saa senttiäkään.

Tsori offtopic.

----------


## miz

> ^ Se kyllä kiinnostelisi selvitellä, että tuleeko noi Kiinasta vai Taiwanista. Kiinan ihmisoikeusongelmat alkaa olla tapetilla siinä määrin paljon, että pikkusen alkaa olla tarve vältellä mahdollisuuksien mukaan kaikkea made in China -kamaa ainakin sellaisten ei pakkohankintojen kanssa, joille olisi eettisempiä vaihtoehtoja olemassa.



Taiwanista: https://standert.de/collections/pfad...ameset-emerald

Ihan hienon näköinen fillari.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

https://cyclecenter.fi/osasto/pyorat...ival-hd-kokos/

Mitäs mieltä arvon soratiensuhailijat olisivat tuollaisesta ? Gravelilenkeille löytyy tosin jo toinen pyörä, mutta olisi lokasuojilla varustetulle työmatkapyörälle tarvetta ensi kesästä eteenpäin ja cycle centeriin löytyisi 580€ lahjakortti minkä sain käytännössä ilmaiseksi. Olisko tuossa sopiva rassi ympärivuotiseen työmatkapyöräilyyn ? Rengastilaa on. Lokarikiinnikkeet on. 1*11 on. Ainoa miinus tuo teräsrunko ja Helsinki-Vantaa välillä tapahtuva ympärivuotinen työmatkapyöräily. Syökö suola teräsrungon nopeasti ? Eddy Merckx ei herätä oikein mitääb tunteita enää ku siirtyi  Ridleyn omistukseen ja runko on varmaan halvin mahdollinen mitä Aasiasta on löytynyt, mutta silti tuota mietin, koska maksettavaa jäisi "vain" vähän reilut 1300€ ja johonkin se lahjakortti on käytettävä.

----------


## LJL

> Syökö suola teräsrungon nopeasti ?



Ei kovin nopeasti mutta syö. Ritcheyn teräsrunko, jonka maalaus oli vähän mitä oli, happani silmissä niistä kohdista mistä maali oli lohkeillut. Ei tehnyt mieli jäädä seurailemaan mihin se johtaa.

----------


## stenu

Joo toi Hageland on varmaan perus 4130 CroMoa suht ohuilla seinämillä niinkuin Ritcheykin ja mun Crosshairsin takahaarukka, joka ruostui puhki Hesa-suoloissa viidessä vuodessa. Ed coating auttaisi aika paljon, mutta Merckxissä ei tainnut sitä olla.

Laadukkaammat lämpökäsitellyt teräkset ei ole ihan niin ruosteherkkiä ja esim. Columbuksen Life jo melkolailla ruostumatonta sillä perusteella, että Crosshairsin Kongalla Lifestä uusiksi kasattu takapää ei ole kerännyt kolmen (vai neljän?) vuoden aikana edes pintaruostetta, vaikka maalit on kuluneet puhki monesta paikkaa, enkä ole jaksanut paikkailla. Meidän rouvan pari Zona-runkoista pyörää on myös melkolailla ruosteettomia, vaikka ovat monta vuotta vanhoja molemmat.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Joo toi Hageland on varmaan perus 4130 CroMoa suht ohuilla seinämillä niinkuin Ritcheykin ja mun Crosshairsin takahaarukka, joka ruostui puhki Hesa-suoloissa viidessä vuodessa. Ed coating auttaisi aika paljon, mutta Merckxissä ei tainnut sitä olla.



While Eddy Merckx bikes have a storied history with Columbus tubing, the Tig-welded Hageland frame is constructed with an unidentified “Eddy Merckx Signature” double-butted steel tubing. The tubes are 0.9/0.6/0.9 mm wall thickness on the downtube and a 0.8/0.5/0.8 mm on the top tube.

Tuollaisen kuvauksen löysin. Tuskin mitään suoja-aineita on laitettu, joten olettaisin rungon olevan käyttökelvoton viidessä vuodessa. En tosin ole vielä yhtäkään pyörää pitänyt ikinä niin pitkää aikaa, joten toisaalta... No mietitään vielä. Ehkä laitan jokusen satasen lisää säästöön ja odottelen uusia Giantin Revoltteja saapuvaksi. Ostaa sitten kalleimman alumiinisen tai halvimman kuituisen.

----------


## stenu

Joo 4130-cromolta kuulostaa ja mittojen perusteella myös. Kovin kevyttä runkoa tuollaisilla paksuuksilla ei tule, mutta onpa ruosteella enemmän syötävää..  :Hymy: 

Sinällään pintaruoste ei ole rungon kuolemaksi vaan lähinnä kosmeettinen ongelma, koska useimmiten se vain tekee kerroksen, joka hidastaa ruostumista syvemmälle. Suola voi kuitenkin kaivertaa salakavalasti sisäkautta ja siten syntyvä pisteruostuminen on se ongelma. Tuuripeliä varmaan myös, koska kyllä tuolla on esimerkiksi Hesalan läheteillä päivittäisessä ajossa kymmenenkin vuotta vanhoja Steamrollereita, jotka on varmasti nähneet kaikenmoisia kelejä ja ovat ihan voimissaan edelleen.

----------


## paaton

Olen aina ollut sitä mieltä, että teräsrunkoiset kannattaa kiertää kaukaa.  Tuollainenhan voi tusahtaa milloin vaan pölyksi. Miettikää, jos olette ohittamassa rustrolleria samaan aikaan...

----------


## stumpe

Turussa talvipyöräilyreitti viime talvena vielä sen verran suppea että teräsrunkoisella pystyi reittiä muuttamalla kiertämään suolaukset. Tosin suolattujen reittien määrä on kasvanut vuodesta -18 kun otettiin käyttöön.

En stadia tunne ja riippuu toki missä asuu/on töissä, mutta pystyykö suolausta kiertämään järkevästi vai onko liian laajalla alueella?

sori ot. Merxi on sikahieno!

----------


## LJL

> En stadia tunne ja riippuu toki missä asuu/on töissä, mutta pystyykö suolausta kiertämään järkevästi vai onko liian laajalla alueella?



Ei ainakaan omalla työmatkareitilläni järkevästi, reitistä 1/3 eli Helsingin pää on suolattu kaikilta mahdollisilta sisäänmeno-osuuksilta. Viime talvi oli niin lauha ettei asiaa oikein tullut edes mietittyä. Lisäksi Espoo aloitti (ja onneksi aika pian lopetti) suolauksen, joka Matinkylään asti jatkuessaan tarkoittaisi että 2/3 työmatkareitistä on itkettävässä suolavellissä. Virpi Hiilikuitunen ei onneksi tykkää kyttyrää.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Virpi Hiilikuitunen ei onneksi tykkää kyttyrää.



Kannattaa kuitenkin muistaa, että suola ynnä muut liukkaudentorjuntakemikaalit syövät myös muita metalleja. Esim. kiekot alunippeleillä jättäisin talveksi käyttämättä.

----------


## stenu

> Olen aina ollut sitä mieltä, että teräsrunkoiset kannattaa kiertää kaukaa.  Tuollainenhan voi tusahtaa milloin vaan pölyksi. Miettikää, jos olette ohittamassa rustrolleria samaan aikaan...



Onneksi noissa nykyisissä on ED coattaus ja hienostuneempia vehkeitä ajatellen rosteri on keksitty  :Hymy:

----------


## Aakoo

Omaa 631 Reynoldsista tehtyä Jamista olen muutaman vuoden välein uittanut kotelosuojalla sisäpuolelta, eikä ole vielä nitkahtanut 4,5v ajamisen jälkeen. Työmatka Espoosta keskustan itäpuolelle, eli juuri pahimmissa suolaränneissä. Toki voihan se hapantua siitä huolimatta, mutta sitten pääsee ostamaan uuden pyörän  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Turussa talvipyöräilyreitti viime talvena vielä sen verran suppea että teräsrunkoisella pystyi reittiä muuttamalla kiertämään suolaukset. Tosin suolattujen reittien määrä on kasvanut vuodesta -18 kun otettiin käyttöön.
> 
> En stadia tunne ja riippuu toki missä asuu/on töissä, mutta pystyykö suolausta kiertämään järkevästi vai onko liian laajalla alueella?
> 
> sori ot. Merxi on sikahieno!



Ei pysty, koska nykyisten talvihoito-ohjeiden mukaan suolaa käytetään pyöräteiden ylläpidossa myös muualla kuin niillä kokeilureiteillä tarvittaessa. Urakoitsija määrittelee, mikä on tarvittaessa. Urakoitsijasta riippuen ”tarvittaessa” voi tarkoittaa esim. viiden sentin lumikerrosta, jota ei jakseta aurata vaan ajetaan siihen suola päälle. Kaikkein idioottimaisinta on se sepelin ja suolan sekoitus, joita näkee aina välillä käytettävän. Jatkot: https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...n-v%E4ylill%E4

----------


## LJL

> Kannattaa kuitenkin muistaa, että suola ynnä muut liukkaudentorjuntakemikaalit syövät myös muita metalleja. Esim. kiekot alunippeleillä jättäisin talveksi käyttämättä.



Jatkot: voe bergele -topic  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Teppo

> Standertilla on tuosta juuri pre-sale menossa. Ilmeisesti ostajia on ns.riittävästi, koska tuollainen järjestetään.
> https://standert.de/pages/pfadfinder-pre-sale



Vilkaisin pre-salea noin tunti sivuston aukeamisesta ja emerald rush oli mun koossa jo loppuunmyyty.
Että kyllä niitä kait joku ostaa.

----------


## kervelo

> Vilkaisin pre-salea noin tunti sivuston aukeamisesta ja emerald rush oli mun koossa jo loppuunmyyty.
> Että kyllä niitä kait joku ostaa.



Joo, näin oletin. Joskus standertin tavallisilla sivuilla käynyt katselemassa ja muistaakseni silloinkin oli osa malleista loppu.

----------


## Hower

> Tämä uusi Ridleyn aero gravel https://shop.cyclingfactory.be/nl_BE/items/18457
> Tuo Shimanon Grx800 Di2 1xClassified shifting technolocy, onko tietoa tai kokemusta sen toiminnasta käytännössä? Saako tonnin lisähinnalla
> sen arvosta etua?



kuudella isolla rahalla sen saisi....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgtRdnqABSs
https://www.ridley-bikes.com/product...gue/kanzo-fast

Ilman etuvaihtajaa
"22 speeds, one hub: Ridley Kanzo Fast gravel bike features trick drivetrain"

https://cyclingtips.com/2020/08/22-s...ck-drivetrain/

Lokasuojillekin löytyy kiinnityspaikat
Alkaisko tosiaan kuolaamaan tuon perään?

----------


## JaniM

Exploron testi.

----------


## misopa

Ja GCN tykittelee Kanzolla.

https://youtu.be/BgtRdnqABSs

----------


## Hower

3T testi... aeromallinen fillari juurakossa möyrimiseen? Olisko joku muunlainen pyörä enemmän siihen? Ei kyllä kauheesti vakuuttanut videon perusteella vaikka hienolta näyttää.
Ridley: eniten arveluttaa että ohjausosastossa ei ole mitään säätämismahdollisuutta ja se toimiiko tai kestääkö tuo vaihdeviritys

----------


## paaton

> Exploron testi.



Ihan hyvää kommenttia nikiltä gravell pyöristä. Nikihän päätyi scott addictin gravelliin, joka on aika lähellä normi cyclon geometriaa. 

Tuokin keskiön korkeus aika fiksusti mun mielestä ajateltu. Olen aika saletti, että sen yli sentin muutoksen huomaa, eli matalampi on parempi kun ajaa kovaa hiekalla. Mutta siihen tottuu. Kaikkeen tottuu. Kun ajat 2pv pyörällä, niin et pidä yhtään huonompana sitä korkeampaa keskiötä. Jos kuitenkin kammet kolisee juurakkoon, etkä voi polkea, niin se on aina todellista ja takuulla hitaampaa.

Muutenkin tosi samanlaisia mielipiteitä talvikauden pyörästä mitä itsellä. Ja jännä tosiaan, että lopputuloksena valinnassa on laite, joka on lähellä cyclocrossia. Mutta sehän se on. Nopea maantiepyörän korvaaja isommalla rengastilalla.

----------


## LJL

> 3T testi... aeromallinen fillari juurakossa möyrimiseen? Olisko joku muunlainen pyörä enemmän siihen?



Vanhanmallin Expoloro on ainakin hyvä juurakossa möyrimiseen. En osaa sanoa olisiko joku muu pyörä juuri siihen parempi (varmaan olisi), mutta se ei kai ole relevanttia, sillä ei kukaan kuitenkaan koko ajan möyri juurakossa. Itse ainakin ajan melkein missä vaan ja monipuolisuus on kivaa.

----------


## paaton

Vanhassa onkin liki sentin korkeampi keskiö.

----------


## LJL

> Vanhassa onkin liki sentin korkeampi keskiö.



Niin on. Juurakossa möyrimistä olen nähnyt viime viikonloppuna suoritettavan uudellakin ihan menestyksellisesti.

----------


## paaton

Joo. Ei tuohon kannata takertua. Nikillähän oli vertailukohde vanha cyclo, johon tuli eroa jo pari senttiä. Tuo ero vaatii jo totuttelua.

----------


## plr

> Ridley Kanzo Fast
> Alkaisko tosiaan kuolaamaan tuon perään?



Tämä on ulkonäöltään hieno pyörä. Tuo Classifiedin 2x-takanapa arvelluttaa niin paljon yhteensopivuus/saatavuus/varaosa/korjattavuus/tulevaisuusmielessä, että pyörä ei pääse ostoslistalleni ennen kuin Ridley laittaa etuvaihtajan kiinnityspisteen runkoon. Pyörähän on ilmiselvä n-1 yleispeli eli sillä voisi hoitaa kaiken soratieajoista nopeisiin maantielenkkeihin, mutta siinä on silloin aivan välttämättä oltava standardi 2x. Pressfit-keskiön sijaan kunnollinen kierteellinen keskiö olisi myös suotava.


Classifiedin nettisivujen FAQ:sta
Where can I get service/spare parts?

We want you to ride hassle-free. If for any reason you think your Classified product isn't performing as it did when it was new, contact us and we will get you back on two wheels as soon as possible.

Eli varaosia ei saa yhdestäkään nettikaupasta, vaan ainoastaan valmistajalta. Valmistajan asiakaslupaus on, että niitä saa "as soon as possible". Takapakaksi sopii vain Classifiedin oma pakka, ei voi käyttää mitään muita. Kun takakiekko hajoaa, niin tilaukseen menee, ei voi ostaa uutta lähikaupasta. Tässähän on tietysti sellaista IQ2-tyyppistä riskiä ostajalle, jos sitä haluaa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Ja GCN tykittelee Kanzolla.
> 
> https://youtu.be/BgtRdnqABSs



Onpahan superkiinnostava tuo Classified-vaihde takanavassa. 2x ilman etuvaihtajaa Toisikohan Cyclecenter pian koeajettavaksi Suomeen?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JaniM

> Tämä on ulkonäöltään hieno pyörä. Tuo Classifiedin 2x-takanapa arvelluttaa niin paljon yhteensopivuus/saatavuus/varaosa/korjattavuus/tulevaisuusmielessä, että pyörä ei pääse ostoslistalleni ennen kuin Ridley laittaa etuvaihtajan kiinnityspisteen runkoon. Pyörähän on ilmiselvä n-1 yleispeli eli sillä voisi hoitaa kaiken soratieajoista nopeisiin maantielenkkeihin, mutta siinä on silloin aivan välttämättä oltava standardi 2x. Pressfit-keskiön sijaan kunnollinen kierteellinen keskiö olisi myös suotava.
> 
> 
> Classifiedin nettisivujen FAQ:sta
> Where can I get service/spare parts?
> 
> We want you to ride hassle-free. If for any reason you think your Classified product isn't performing as it did when it was new, contact us and we will get you back on two wheels as soon as possible.
> 
> Eli varaosia ei saa yhdestäkään nettikaupasta, vaan ainoastaan valmistajalta. Valmistajan asiakaslupaus on, että niitä saa "as soon as possible". Takapakaksi sopii vain Classifiedin oma pakka, ei voi käyttää mitään muita. Kun takakiekko hajoaa, niin tilaukseen menee, ei voi ostaa uutta lähikaupasta. Tässähän on tietysti sellaista IQ2-tyyppistä riskiä ostajalle, jos sitä haluaa.



Nillitän ihan samasta asiasta. Pitää olla umpipässi että päätyy tuollaiseen vaihderatkaisuun. Tässä saa yhden eturattaan ketjulinjan yhdistettynä kuluttajan asettamista betatestaajan asemaan. All in one pyöränä tähän pitäisi ostaa sitten toiset samanlaiset vanteet samalaisilla protovermeillä mikäli haluaa "2x-vaihteiston" kulkevan mukana. Normi etuvaihtajallahan tähän voisi tuupata maantiekäyttöön jotkut Zipp 808:t, ja yhdistettynä mukavampaan ajoasentoon tällä olisi isot markkinat myös maantie/endurance-pyöränä. Videon pyörässä olevat vanteet eivät näytä kovin korkeaprofiilisilta joka romuttaa koko aeropyörä ajatuksen.

----------


## hphuhtin

Tulee flashback 80-luvulle, muistelen koulukaverin ajelleen hybridivaihteisella pyörällä, olikohan 1x21. Napavaihteen vaijeri sisään vasemmalta ja kasetti oikealla. Vai menikö peräti napaan vaijeri molemmilta puolilta.

Mutta kuoleeko 2x nyt tähän?  :Vink:

----------


## paaton

Tuohan on 2x. Se tulee uudelleen. Mun mielestä tuo voi lyödä oikeastikkin läpi, jos vastus on tosiaan pieni ja toimintavarmuus kunnossa talvellakin.

----------


## JaniM

> Tuohan on 2x. Se tulee uudelleen. Mun mielestä tuo voi lyödä oikeastikkin läpi, jos vastus on tosiaan pieni ja toimintavarmuus kunnossa talvellakin.



Pyörä on 1x ja takavanne 2x. Kasettikin neverhöörd uniikki. Floppi, aivan kuten powertap takanavatkin. Romuttaa täysin "all in one" ajatuksen. Sun mielipide ei asiaa muuta.

----------


## misopa

> Nillitän ihan samasta asiasta. Pitää olla umpipässi että päätyy tuollaiseen vaihderatkaisuun. Tässä saa yhden eturattaan ketjulinjan yhdistettynä kuluttajan asettamista betatestaajan asemaan. All in one pyöränä tähän pitäisi ostaa sitten toiset samanlaiset vanteet samalaisilla protovermeillä mikäli haluaa "2x-vaihteiston" kulkevan mukana. Normi etuvaihtajallahan tähän voisi tuupata maantiekäyttöön jotkut Zipp 808:t, ja yhdistettynä mukavampaan ajoasentoon tällä olisi isot markkinat myös maantie/endurance-pyöränä. Videon pyörässä olevat vanteet eivät näytä kovin korkeaprofiilisilta joka romuttaa koko aeropyörä ajatuksen.



Saa tuota pyörää myös tulevalla Campan 1x13 voimansiirrolla, ilman tuota takanapaa. Jos olisin Kanzoon vaihtamassa, niin tuo olisi kiinnostava vaihtoehto.

https://shop.cyclingfactory.be/nl_BE/items/18497

Kiekot tuossa videossa ovat 45mm profiililla.

----------


## stenu

Fillari-hitech alkaa olla niin väkisin väännettyä, että onneksi lowtech-pyörät kiinnostelee edelleen enemmän.

----------


## LJL

> Joo. Ei tuohon kannata takertua. Nikillähän oli vertailukohde vanha cyclo, johon tuli eroa jo pari senttiä. Tuo ero vaatii jo totuttelua.



Mietin olisiko 650b kiekot ja ison ilmatilan renkaat matalilla paineilla voineet aiheuttaa kolinan. Siitä ihan viteomiehen kanssa samaa mieltä että 650b traktorikumeilla vähän skärsähtää koko aeropyöräidea. Itse en koe vetoa 650b formaattiin kuin ehkä nastarengasmielessä, mutta niitäkään ei tainnut olla sopivia.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ilmeisesti GG-skenekin tuli siihen pisteeseen, että pitää saada myytyä uudet pyörät vanhojen tilalle niin nyt keksittiin sitten että GG-pyörän pitää olla aero. Mitähän seuraavaksi  :Hymy:

----------


## Hower

> Ilmeisesti GG-skenekin tuli siihen pisteeseen, että pitää saada myytyä uudet pyörät vanhojen tilalle niin nyt keksittiin sitten että GG-pyörän pitää olla aero. Mitähän seuraavaksi



Aeromallinen läskipyörä

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Aeromallinen läskipyörä



Läskipyörä nyt ei varsinaisesti liity mitenkään tähän.

----------


## LJL

Spedelingon tyyppinen innovointi, jossa ratkaistaan jo etukäteen ratkaistua asiaa "mullistavalla" tavalla harvemmin lyö itsensä läpi. Mutta esimerkiksi kickstarterissa joku kylmälaukku jossa oli jääpala-automaatti ja stereot tms. keräsi jonkun 10 miljoonaa ulkopuolista rahoitusta. Että tyhmäkin idea voi ainakin lyhyellä tähtäimellä menestyä (jos sitä markkinoidaan oikein)

----------


## Marsusram

> Tulee flashback 80-luvulle, muistelen koulukaverin ajelleen hybridivaihteisella pyörällä, olikohan 1x21. Napavaihteen vaijeri sisään vasemmalta ja kasetti oikealla. Vai menikö peräti napaan vaijeri molemmilta puolilta.
> 
> Mutta kuoleeko 2x nyt tähän?



Sachs Commander, Orbit takanavalla
https://www.sheldonbrown.com/sachs-orbit.html

----------


## hitlike

> Fillari-hitech alkaa olla niin väkisin väännettyä, että onneksi lowtech-pyörät kiinnostelee edelleen enemmän.



Hyvin sanottu ja samaa mieltä.

----------


## Teemu H

3T Exploro on alusta saakka ollut aero, mutta mitä ihmeen haittaa siitä on?

650b on siihen myös ainoa oikea formaatti IMHO. 

Racemaxin entisestään pudotettu keskiö kylläkin tuntuu typerältä ratkaisulta. Lopetan siitä haaveilun, koska OG-Exploro on jo siinä rajoilla, että koliseeko liian usein.

Nyt piirsin 135 km Veloviewer-lenkin kohti tuntematonta, siihen on täydellinen pyörä tämä Exploro paksuilla kumeilla. Menee myös Nikin määritelmään rauhallisemmasta ajelusta, bingo  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## misopa

Itse näen graveleiden tulevaisuuden siten, että tulee juuri tuollaisia vauhtiin optimoituja hitek vehkeitä ja sitten rauhallisempaan retki/tutkimus/pyöräpakkaus menoon sitten oma kategoria. Sellainen välimalli jäänee valmistajilla vähemmistöön. Olen jopa aistinut tällä foorumilla tuollasta jakoa ihan ajotavan/lenkkien suhteen.

----------


## Teemu H

Ai niin, hyvä kun tuo Exploro on aero, niin se käy maantiepyörän korvikkeesta. Meinaan hankkia 700c aero kiekot ensi kesäksi, jotta ei tarvitse vanhalla maantiepyörällä enää 25 mm rimpulakumeilla ajaa. Retkivauhtia toki aina vain  :Hymy:

----------


## misopa

^ Nämä ao. kehät pyörinyt mielessä, jos talvella rakentelis Gianttiin kiekkoset lähinnä maantiekäyttöä ajatellen. Noille jotku 32-35mm hyvin rullaavat kumit. Paha rasti löytää vaan rullaavammat ja yhtä kevyet mitä nykyiset 44mm. GP 5000 32mm, Rene Herse Stampede Pass?

https://www.lightbicycle.com/700C-32...tml#javascript

----------


## LJL

> ^ Nämä ao. kehät pyörinyt mielessä, jos talvella rakentelis Gianttiin kiekkoset lähinnä maantiekäyttöä ajatellen. Noille jotku 32-35mm hyvin rullaavat kumit. Paha rasti löytää vaan rullaavammat ja yhtä kevyet mitä nykyiset 44mm. GP 5000 32mm?
> 
> https://www.lightbicycle.com/700C-32...tml#javascript



Mulla on nämä Mcarbonin kehät (https://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/nxtgr30-5f0774a1d91bb) ja Contin GP5000 32mm TL:t työmatkakäytössä, vaikka ankkurit, aivan saamarin nopeat ja tuntuu jotenkin sopivan paremmin ainakin Exploroon jäykät aerokehät kuin ei-aerot maastokehät. Vauhtia ja jotain sellaista johdonmukaisuutta saa asfaltilla ajamiseen. Toki sorakivikossa 30mm ulkoleveät kehät yli 40mm Herseillä olivat vastaavasti todella tukevat, GP5000:t kun ovat ihan normihiekallakin vähän sellaiset kusiluistimet. Että paikkansa kullekin kiekolle ja rengastukselle.

Mutiksella olisi näköjään ilmestynyt myös 30mm ulkoleveää ja about 100g nykyisiä kevyempää 45mm aerokehää... Hmmm https://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/nxtgr30-5f2854477a66c

----------


## kervelo

> ...Floppi, aivan kuten powertap takanavatkin...



OT:
Kannattaa varmaan kerrata tehomittarin historiaa. Todellisuudessa Powertapin tehonmittausnavat olivat vuosien ajan se kaikkein suosituin harrastajien tehomittari: tuo johtui ihan siitä, ettei PT:n lisäksi ollut juuri muuta tarjolla. Työkseen pyöräileville oli SRM, mutta se ei koskaan ollut laajemmin harrastajien käytössä. Vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun saatiin muita vaihtoehtoja tehomittaukselle eli polkimia, kampia, jne. alkoi Powertapin napojen alamäki.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Alkaa olemaan hyvät syksyiset gravelikelit ja toi exploro racemax on kyllä livenä aika hieno pyörä. Aiheutti jopa pientä pyöräkuumetta toisin kuin perus exploro. Jos nyt pitäis päivittää runkoa, niin ottaisin varmaan tuollaisen. Ja kun tuota kuvaa katsoo, niin ei tuossa keskiön korkeudessa hirveitä eroja ole open up vs. racemax. Itse ainakin ajellut openilla myös polkuja ja ilman ongelmia. Katsoin tuon Nikin videon ja nuo polut mitä ajeli racemaxilla, niin eihän noilla ole loppupeleissä mitään tekemistä gravelin kanssa, jos nyt mietitään että gravel tarkoittaa soraa ja yleensä gravelpyörällä ajetaan soratiellä ja siihen ne pyörät on suunniteltu. Jokainen toki ajaa missä haluaa, mutta kannattaa valita kalusto aina vähän sen mukaan minne on menossa ajamaan ja siksi itsellänikin on 5 eri pyörää. En ajaisi myöskään matalalla ferrarilla mökille, koska tie on huono ja pohja varmasti ottaisi kiinni.

----------


## r.a.i

> Tämmönen siitä koronapyörästä sitten lopulta tuli. Runko, vanteet, voimansiirto, vaihteet ja kaikenlaista kilkettä löytyi tallista. Satula, ohjauksen putkiosat ja renkaat on tässä viimeisessä kuvassa uudet. Hioin rungon puhtaaksi ja kaveri vetäs Escortin sinisen automaalin pintaan. Lopputulos on vähän semmoinen Nippon henkinen adventure -fillari. Paino polkimineen 11,5 kg (ilman lokareita). On muuten hankala saada nuo Kompassi-renkaat istumaan hyvin vanteelle, jos on syvät reunat vanteissa. Olen lopputulokseen esteetisesti aika tyytyväinen - muu hyvyys ratkeaa lähipäivinä kun pääsen kunnolla tien päälle.






Sit ihan muuta kuin highteckiä välillä. Ei tullut tuosta ylempänä esitetystä fillarista mulle sitten kuitenkaan lenkkipyörää. En saanut ajoasentoa kohdalleen, koska siinä oli mm. liian pitkä vaakaputki ja geometria oli muutenkin epäsopiva droppitangolle mulle. Tein siitä sitten suoratankoisen kommuutteripyörän. 

Droppitankograiveli piti kuitenkin vielä tälle syksylle saada, kun tilauksessa oleva Gravel-runko valmistuu vasta talven tullessa. Otin työn alle vanhan kommuutterina palvelevan teräsmaasturin ja vaihtelin osia tallin muista fillareista + jarrut, tangon ja microshiftin vaihtajan tilasin. Tuli tämmönen monstergravel. Nyt eka kokeilu pikku lenkki pururataa ja vähän tien päällä. Toimii geometria paremmin. Ehkä sentin lyhyempi stemmi ja rullaavammat renkaat. Nyt ei rullaa asfaltilla mihinkään, eikä muuten ole aero. Hiilarikeulan vois vaihtaa jos jostain löytäis suoralla kaulaputkella sopivan, tuo alkuperäinen painaa toista kiloa.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Itse näen graveleiden tulevaisuuden siten, että tulee juuri tuollaisia vauhtiin optimoituja hitek vehkeitä ja sitten rauhallisempaan retki/tutkimus/pyöräpakkaus menoon sitten oma kategoria. Sellainen välimalli jäänee valmistajilla vähemmistöön. Olen jopa aistinut tällä foorumilla tuollasta jakoa ihan ajotavan/lenkkien suhteen.



Mulla Kinesis AT palvelee juuri tuossa jäkimmäisessä tarkoituksessa. Pyörän tulee palvella retkestä toiseen nöyrästi ja huoltojen tulee olla itse tehtävissä ja osien yleisesti saatavissa, eivätkä osat saa maksaa liikaa.

Työkalumaisuudestaan huolimatta en ole kokenut Kinesistä hajuttomaksi ja mauttomaksi: välillä syntyy halu ajaa kovempaa, eikä pyörä erityisesti vierasta vauhdikasta etenemistä soralla. Tuntuisi jopa, että se kaipaisi kovaa käskemistä.

Melkoisen varmaa on, että aikanaan Kinesis saa viettää eläkepäiviä ympärivuotisena työmatkapyöränä. Seuraajan löytäminen voi kuitenkin olla hankalaa.

----------


## huotah

> Kuva olisi kiva



Ripustin kuvan tuonne kuvaketjuun.

----------


## stenu

^ Harvinaisen nätti tontyyppiseksi pyöräksi  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

”Kaikki pitäisi tehdä niin yksinkertaiseksi kuin mahdollista, mutta ei yhtään sitä yksinkertaisemmaksi.” Albert Einstein

Gravelkelit alkaa pikkuhiljaa olemaan FGGG-optimoituja ja se puolenvuoden Mordor saa tulla taas - olen valmis! =)

----------


## Rideo

Miltä Graili tuntuu pidemmän ajelun jälkeen?

----------


## leecher

Onko Grailille olemassa mitään vaihtoehtoa vai onko se vielä edelleen parasta maailmassa hinta/laatu suhteeltaan?

----------


## paaton

Pakko muuten minunkin vähän muttaa kantaa gravelleiden geosta. Nämä uudet pitkät ja matalat rungot lyhyellä stemmeillä ja jäykällä rungolla eivät ehkä olekkaan ihan surkeita vaihtoehtoa.

Jäsen "huotah"  kehui cervellon vakautta verrattuna infliteen ja ajattelin tuon olevan suurimmaksi osaksi vain uuden pyörän placeboa. Mutta tänään näin millaista kyytiä, ja miten vakaasti cervellolla voi laskea kivikkoista alamäkeä R2000:lla. Saa muuten tuutata alamäen jälkeen hulluna watteja, että saa nousussa aina kiinni eron. Eli se pelkkä kevyt paino ei oikeastikkaan ole se tärkein gravellissa. Varsinkin, kun uskon vakaalla pyörällä olevan mukavampi ajaa. Siis jos ei ajatella pelkkiä sekuntteja.

Cervellohan on oikeasti tosi hienon näköinen pyörä, mutta onhan se rungoltaan aika tankki, verrattuna moneen muuhun. Mutta ilmeisesti siitä on tosiaan jotain hyötyäkin.

----------


## JohannesP

Onko missään nykyaikaisessa kuiturungoisessa gravelissa varsinaisesti lötköä runkoa? Voisiko Cervelon mahtavuus olla kuitenkin kiinni enemmän kuskista ja geometriasta? En kiellä etteikö Cervelon runko voi olla äärimmäisen jäykkä, mutta pelkstään painoa tuijottaen tuollaista päätelmää ei voi tehdä. Kuitutöissä käytetyllä materiaalilla ja valmistusmenetelmillä suurin vaikutus painoon ja jäykkyyteen. 

Esimerkiksi komponenttien paino vs jäykkyys testeissä saksalaiset pikkupajat ovat yleensä olleet jäykympiä ja samalla kevyimpiä. TOURihan on tehnyt samaa maantierungoillekkin ja muistaakseni näissäkin paino ei korreloinut jäykkyyttä. Gravelrungoista tuskin on vastaavia testejä. 

Tämä siis verrattaessa kuiturunkoja. Varmasti huomaa eron jäykkyydessä jos vertaa kevyttä teräsrunkoa ja kuiturunkoa.

----------


## paaton

Juu, geometriasta tuo varmasti johtuukin. Pitkä ja matala. Mutta kyllä "Huotah" tuota kommentoi, että cervello on selvästi infliteä jäykempi. Monihan kuitenkin ajaa onnellisena cycloilla gravellia. Taitaa niillä kuitenkin eroa olla.

Edit: Minusta tuon cervellon jäykkyyden voi päätellä haukan silmällä. Tuijottaa hetken niitä runkoputkia, niin tajuaa idean. Ne ovat oikeasti paksuja. Äkkinäinen sotkee tuon sähköpyörään  :Hymy:

----------


## huotah

Itselläni Asperon lähin verrokki on edeltävä pyörä, Inflite CF SL. Vaikka pidän Infliten käsiteltävyyttä erittäin hyvänä enkä koskaan pitänyt sen runkoa löysänä, niin Aspero tuntuu kuitenkin selvästi kiertojäykemmältä. Tämän huomaa hyvin vauhdikkaissa ja hakkaavissa alamäissä siitä että rungossa ei ole mitään vaappumisen ja huojumisen merkkejä vaan pyörä pysyy vakaana ja menee sinne minne se osoitetaan. Osansa tuohon tuo varmasti myös ohjausgeometria. 

Reitti 2000:n Salmi - Kattila välillä on vähänlaisesti alamäkisegmenttejä, mutta "Högberga DH" on yksi sellainen, 540 metriä pitkä ja -7%. Inflitella oma paras aika on 64s, Asperolla tänään eka kerta tuolla ja aika 53s, keskarit 30,4km/h ja 36,7km/h. Kummallakaan kerralla ei ole haettu mitään enkkoja tms. ja olosuhteet eri kertojen välillä vaihtelee, mutta ehkä tuo kertoo jotain.

Jatkoa aiheeseen ehkä seuraavassa postauksessa.

EDIT: unohtakaa em. segmenttivertailu. Krossarissa oli alla 33mm renkaat, gravelissa 40mm. Vertailu kuvaa paremmin pyörätyyppien kuin pyörämallien välisiä eroja.

----------


## stenu

^ Mä en yleensä jaksa segmenttejä seurailla, mutta nyt kiinnostuin  :Hymy: 

Keväällä ajettiin Salmi-Kattila-väli Kajsan kanssa. Tuolloin mun 2nd fastest näytti olevan 31,6 km/h ja silloin tosiaan rouvan kanssa liikenteessä eli en ole ajanut millään tapaa täysiä. Nopeinta en äkkiseltään löytänyt. Väline notkeahko teräspyörä ja 33-milliset MXP:t alla. Pitkä ja matala geo (reach 399, stack 546, bb drop 73). Moneen lenkkikaveriin verrattuna olen mielestäni hidas alamäissä. Jäykkyyden vaikutusta en allekirjoita, mutta geometrian vaikutuksen voin kyllä.

E: 32,4 km/h krossirenkailla on mun nopein. Pitäiskin käydä kokeilemassa Steilacoomeilla. Toi keväällä 2019 ja jotenkin musta tuntuu myös, että alamäkivauhdit kasvaa aina kesän edetessä. Ehkä.

----------


## JaniM

> Onko Grailille olemassa mitään vaihtoehtoa vai onko se vielä edelleen parasta maailmassa hinta/laatu suhteeltaan?




Kyllä se on. Siksi iso (CF SLX) parannus edellisen mallin Rose Backroadeihin, joissa kuitenkin paino sama ja hiilarirunko etc. Nämä Grailin sarvet tuntuvat toimivan varsin hyvin, mutta parannus ei tule pelkästään niistä. Pyörä tuntuu vastaavan ihan eri lailla kun sille antaa watteja. Tuntuu että jokainen watti siirtyy eteenpäinvieväksi voimaksi. Renkaat olivat Rosessa samannäköiset ja levyiset pikkunappulaiset Schwalbet kuin tässäkin. Tässä toki hiilarivanteet, joilla voi olla osuutta ajotuntumaan. En tiedä kuinka CF SL vertautuisi CF SLX:ään, mutta nyt olen tyytyväinen että satsasin tähän kalliimpaan. 

Muita huomioita:
- ilahduttavan "liki" äänetön vapaaratas
- sarvilla ei pysty makaamaan "hoodeilla" kuten Madonen aerosarvilla
- Di2:klla huomaa että Keski-Suomen pikku töppyröissä aivan välttämätön nyt kun se on. Maantievehkeissä tulee vähemmän vaihdettua.
- tämä uusi Shimanon GRX-voimansiirtolinja on jotenkin "karkeampitekoisempi" kuin maantieversiot?
- onhan nuo sarvet rumat  :No huh!: 


Puoliso huomasi samat asiat, eli tähän on kiteytetty kahden ihmisen mielipiteet.

----------


## ketjuveto

Pitkän mietinnän jälkeen olen tullut siihen tulokseen, että jäykkäperäisen maastopyörän jatkeeksi gravel-pyörä on minulle oikea laite.

Pääasiallinen käyttötarkoitus on ajaa sillä pitkiä viikonloppulenkkejä sekä maantiellä että heikkateillä. Nykyinen pyörä on 2012 vuoden Radon ZR Team 7.0 joka on palvellut polkujen koluamiseen oikein hyvin, mutta maantietä ja monia sorateitäkin sillä on melko tuskallinen ajaa pitkiä matkoja.

Minulla ei ole varsinaisesti hyvää ymmärrystä runkogeometrioista, erilaisista ajoasennoista tai rungon jäykkyyden vaikutuksesta ajamiseen, mutta tuolla Radonin Team-mallilla olen huomannut, että tasaisella suoraan mennessä tanko saisi olla pidemmällä edessä, kun toisaalta taas nykyinen setup toimii juurakkoisilla poluilla metsässä hyvin.

Haaveissa olisis saada hyvä pyörä jota ei tarvi heti olla uusimassa ja sen myötä alustava budjetti on n. 3000e ja aivan ehdoton maksimi 5000e. Mietin kuitenkin kovasti sitä, onko nämäkin raamit jo turhan isot ja halvemmallakin pärjäisi? Haluan toisaalta nauttia vauhdista ja ajamisesta pitkillä lenkeillä enkä nykyisellään aivan huonokuntoinen ole joten siksi aivan peruspyörät olen suosiolla jättänyt sivuun.

Foorumia lukien ja internetiä selaten haarukassa on seuraavia pyöriä jotka eniten kiinnostaa:

- Specialized Diverge (Sport Carbon / Expert Carbon)
- Cervelo Aspero
- Ridley Kanzo Fast
- Ehkä 3T Exploro ?

Halpoina vaihtoehtoina mietinnässä on ollut
- Rose Backroad
- Canyon Grail

Grailia vastaan hieman haraa sen ohjaustanko, koska haluaisin säilyttää mahdollisuuden asentaa pyörään aero-tangot ja ilmeisesti Grailin ajoasento muuttuisi merkittävästi jos sen alkuperäisen ohjaustangon vaihtaa toiseen?

Sen verran olen ymmärtänyt, että esim. Cervelon ja Ridleyn pyörät on hyvin maantiemäisiä kun taas Diverge menee jossain määrin maastopyörämäiseen suuntaan. Koska pääasiallinen käyttö on kuitenkin pitkillä lenkeillä, olen siksi juuri maantiemäisiä nostanut listalle. Juurakkopolkuja varten on jäykkäperäinen maastopyörä joten sinne en gravelilla ole suuntaamassa.

Minkälaisiin asioihin kannattaisi lisäksi kiinnittää huomiota ja kannattaako kaikista "kireimmät" kisapyörät jättää suosiolla pois listalta ja keskittyä "rennompiin"? Paikkakunnallani pyörämyyjien asenne tuntuu olevan aika hukassa ja niistä ei ole ollut pohdintaan mitään apua. Tarpeen vaatiessa pystyn matkustamaan muuallekin mikäli kaupassa fyysisestä asioinnista on apua. Varsinaista kiirettä tässä ei ole kun ei pyöriäkään tunnu olevan juuri nyt tarjolla oikein kenelläkään.

----------


## JackOja

^kerrankin kunnon budjetti!

Harkitsisin titaania, esim. Ribble CGR. Lisäksi kasaisin itse haluamistani palikoista.

----------


## hitlike

Todellakin noilla budjeteillä Roset ja Canyonit pois laskuista ja joku hieno pyörä alle.






> ^kerrankin kunnon budjetti!
> 
> Harkitsisin titaania, esim. Ribble CGR.




Titaanin fiilistelijälle Litespeed alkaa olla budjetissa myös, jos pärjää ei-niin-himo osilla.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> - Ehkä 3T Exploro ?



Ehkä 3T Exploro Racemax ? Paljon paremman näköinen ja varmasti aika aero, jos kerta meinaat aerotankojakin sovitella ohjaamoon. Jos itse olisin nyt päivittelemässä kalustoa, niin varmaan tuollainen tulisi laitettua.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Minkälaisiin asioihin kannattaisi lisäksi kiinnittää huomiota ja kannattaako kaikista "kireimmät" kisapyörät jättää suosiolla pois listalta ja keskittyä "rennompiin"? Paikkakunnallani pyörämyyjien asenne tuntuu olevan aika hukassa ja niistä ei ole ollut pohdintaan mitään apua. Tarpeen vaatiessa pystyn matkustamaan muuallekin mikäli kaupassa fyysisestä asioinnista on apua. Varsinaista kiirettä tässä ei ole kun ei pyöriäkään tunnu olevan juuri nyt tarjolla oikein kenelläkään.



Liian monta asiaa on auki, että mitään valintaa voisi tehdä, mielestäni. Jos itse olisin vastaavassa tilanteessa nyt, niin ostaisin edullisemman pyörän, jossa kokeilisin välityksiä, ajoasentoa ja vastaavia. Parin vuoden ajojen jälkeen näkemys omista tarpeista on voinut kirkastua vähän.

----------


## laamanto

> Pitkän mietinnän jälkeen olen tullut siihen tulokseen, että jäykkäperäisen maastopyörän jatkeeksi gravel-pyörä on minulle oikea laite.



Geometrian erojen lisäksi listallasi on malleja etuvaihtajalla ja ilman. Ko. seikka vaikuttaa pyörän luonteeseen jonkin verran. Jos sillä on merkitystä, niin kannattaa miettiä: 1X vai 2X vai kumpikin käy? Ja jos pyörän ei ole pakko olla hiilikuitua, niin alle 3000€ saa kyllä huippupelin.

----------


## hitlike

> Liian monta asiaa on auki, että mitään valintaa voisi tehdä, mielestäni. Jos itse olisin vastaavassa tilanteessa nyt, niin ostaisin edullisemman pyörän, jossa kokeilisin välityksiä, ajoasentoa ja vastaavia. Parin vuoden ajojen jälkeen näkemys omista tarpeista on voinut kirkastua vähän.



Olihan tämä vain vitsillä kirjoitettu parodiateksti siitä miten fillarifoorumistit tekee pyöränostostosta naurettavan vaikeaa rakettitiedettä?

Vai että 2 vuotta pitää ensin ajaa jotain testipyörää ennenkuin kannattaa ostaa varsinainen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stumpe

> Olihan tämä vain vitsillä kirjoitettu parodiateksti siitä miten fillarifoorumistit tekee pyöränostostosta naurettavan vaikeaa rakettitiedettä?
> 
> Vai että 2 vuotta pitää ensin ajaa jotain testipyörää ennenkuin kannattaa ostaa varsinainen



Samaa ajattelin. Nyt hei oikeesti.

Kahden vuoden jälkeen näkemys kirkastunut vähän?! No kantsii varmaa vetää samantien neljä vuotta halvalla.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Kahden vuoden jälkeen



Kukaan ei aja enää edes gravelpyörillä. Markkinakoneistot ovat luoneet jo uuden trendin silloin jota kohti me idiootit menemme taas lompakot levällään. Nauttikaa nyt ja miettikää myöhemmin.

----------


## JackOja

> Kukaan ei aja enää edes gravelpyörillä. Markkinakoneistot ovat luoneet jo uuden trendin silloin jota kohti me idiootit menemme taas lompakot levällään. Nauttikaa nyt ja miettikää myöhemmin.



Juuri näin, harvinaisen kauan (+ seitsemisen vuotta!) ollaan saatu nauttia tästä trendistä. Kestikö läskipyörämuotikaan näin kauan? Cyclocrossi nyt ei ainakaan.

----------


## ketjuveto

> Harkitsisin titaania, esim. Ribble CGR. Lisäksi kasaisin itse haluamistani palikoista.







> Titaanin fiilistelijälle Litespeed alkaa olla budjetissa myös, jos pärjää ei-niin-himo osilla.



Millaiset ominaisuudet titaanissa puoltavat sitä hiilikuidun tai alumiinin sijaan rungoissa? Palikoista kasaaminen on ollut mielessä, mutta monen tähän asti katselemani rungon hinta on ollut niin korkea, että kovin kummoisia osia siihen ei enää ole budjetin puitteissa saanut.





> Ehkä 3T Exploro Racemax ? Paljon paremman näköinen ja varmasti aika aero, jos kerta meinaat aerotankojakin sovitella ohjaamoon.



Ehkä, yhtenä vaihtoehtona  :Hymy: 





> Jos itse olisin vastaavassa tilanteessa nyt, niin ostaisin edullisemman  pyörän, jossa kokeilisin välityksiä, ajoasentoa ja vastaavia. Parin  vuoden ajojen jälkeen näkemys omista tarpeista on voinut kirkastua  vähän.



Tätä olen pohtinut, mutta yhden Radonin omistavana ja myös hiihtoa harrastavana olen kohtalaisen hyvin oppinut sen, että pykälää kalliimpiin välineisiin hypätessä monet ominaisuudet ja yksityiskohdat vain toimivat paremmin.





> Geometrian erojen lisäksi listallasi on malleja etuvaihtajalla ja  ilman. Ko. seikka vaikuttaa pyörän luonteeseen jonkin verran. Jos sillä  on merkitystä, niin kannattaa miettiä: 1X vai 2X vai kumpikin käy? Ja  jos pyörän ei ole pakko olla hiilikuitua, niin alle 3000€ saa kyllä  huippupelin.



Olen 1X vs 2X dilemmaa miettinyt, mutta en tehnyt vielä lopullista päätöstä. 1X houkuttelee yksinkertaisuudellaan ja sen välitykset varmasti riittävät minulle, mutta jos kokonaisuus on muuten järkevä, ei 2X nousse kynnyskysymykseksi.

----------


## skiman

Ketjuvedon aloittamana peesaan. Mikä olisi mahdollisimman maantiepyörämäinen gravel tai muu pyörä jolla ajaa tarvittaessa kommit maantie segmentille ja toisilla renkailla hoitaa graveloinnin ja työmaka pyöräilyn 90% asfaltilla ajaen. Hintaa vaikka max 2500€.
Giant revolt ollut aika usein selaimessa, mutta myös focus paralane silloin tällöin. Sopiiko paralaneen nastarenkaat tai n. 40mm leveät renkaat talveksi..

----------


## paaton

Titsku on ihgua. Jokainen gravellisti arvostaa tuota yli kaiken. Vähän se on ehkä lutteron tuntuinen ajaa ja painavakin. Mutta tuolla saat sitä arvostusta gravell tapahtumissa.

Edit: Ainiin ja sielu. Sen saa titaanilla. Teräkselläkin on sielu, mutta se häviää ajan myötä ruostumalla pois  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika_koo

Sieluja on monenlaisia. Amuliinilla se on säälimätön, kova ja armoton!   :Hymy:  


Asiaan. Tää olis kai aika hyvä pyörä: https://jguillem.com/bike/atalaya-gravel

----------


## huotah

> Sieluja on monenlaisia. Amuliinilla se on säälimätön, kova ja armoton!



Heh, meinasin sanoa juuri samaa teräksestä! Kokeilin kerran gravel-suhdetta retkipyörän kanssa, mutta meistä ei lopulta tullut paria kun en jaksanut hänen kovuuttaan.

^Pointtina olkoon vaikka se että pelkkä materiaali ei tee onnelliseksi.

----------


## huotah

> ^ Mä en yleensä jaksa segmenttejä seurailla, mutta nyt kiinnostuin 
> 
> Keväällä ajettiin Salmi-Kattila-väli Kajsan kanssa. Tuolloin mun 2nd fastest näytti olevan 31,6 km/h ja silloin tosiaan rouvan kanssa liikenteessä eli en ole ajanut millään tapaa täysiä. Nopeinta en äkkiseltään löytänyt. Väline notkeahko teräspyörä ja 33-milliset MXP:t alla. Pitkä ja matala geo (reach 399, stack 546, bb drop 73). Moneen lenkkikaveriin verrattuna olen mielestäni hidas alamäissä. Jäykkyyden vaikutusta en allekirjoita, mutta geometrian vaikutuksen voin kyllä.
> 
> E: 32,4 km/h krossirenkailla on mun nopein. Pitäiskin käydä kokeilemassa Steilacoomeilla. Toi keväällä 2019 ja jotenkin musta tuntuu myös, että alamäkivauhdit kasvaa aina kesän edetessä. Ehkä.



En mäkään yleensä välitä segmenteistä, mutta poikkeus vahvistaa säännön.  :Hymy: 

Veikkaan että jos käyt nyt kokeilemassa niin saat hyvät vauhdit ko. alamäkeen, sen verran keskimääräistä paremmassa kunnossa se taitaa olla tällä hetkellä. 

Ja jottei jää epäselväksi, niin en siis väitä että kiertojäykkyys suoraan vaikuttaa vauhtiin vaan se tulee epäsuorasti pyörän hallinnan ja siihen luottamisen kautta ja on siis 99% korvien välissä oleva tekijä. On selvää että monet muut muuttuja vaikuttaa enemmän.

Ehkä mun pitäisi laittaa 45mm Riddlerit alle ja ajaa saman lenkki uudestaan ja vertailla vauhteja ja fiiliksiä. Siinä saattaisi vaan käydä niin että ajaminen menisi yrittämisen puolelle eikä "testit" olisi enää vertailukelpoisia.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Olihan tämä vain vitsillä kirjoitettu parodiateksti siitä miten fillarifoorumistit tekee pyöränostostosta naurettavan vaikeaa rakettitiedettä?
> 
> Vai että 2 vuotta pitää ensin ajaa jotain testipyörää ennenkuin kannattaa ostaa varsinainen



Ei parodian hiventäkään. Kysyjän haarukka on liian leveä. Siksi mielestäni ainoa oikea vastaus on, että hanki jokin vähän edullisempi, sellainen perushyvä, ja aja.

----------


## Mohkku

Samaa mieltä. Kun haetaan täydellisyyttä, on syytä tietää mitä haluaa. 1500 euron peruskrossari on parempi kuin 3-5k€ pyörä, jos ensimmäisessä on speksit kohdillaan ja toisessa ei. Vaikka sitten myöhemmin hankkisi viiden tonnin pyörän, toiselle on taatusti edelleen käyttöä eli ei mene hukkaan toisin kuin väärin perustein valittu kalliimpi pyörä.

Tai näin siis tekee tällainen, jolla kukkaron paksuus ei rajoita istumista pöntölle.

----------


## Huoleton

Nyt on kyllä metaspeksaus noussut ihan uudelle tasolle.
Jos ostaa väärin perustein väärin speksatun pyörän niin se menee hukkaan hinnan ollessa 3-5K€. Muuten ei mene hukkaan.

----------


## Mohkku

Kun ostetaan 3-5 k€ pyörä, sen pitää olla just eikä melkein oikeanlainen. Peruskrossarina kelpaa vähemmänkin täydellinen. Vai mikä on peruste ostaa kallis pyörä, jos se on vähän sinne päin?

Kun tässä tapauksessa kysyjällä ei ollut selkeää näkemystä siitä mitä haluaa, peruskrossari olisi hyvä keino selvittää asia. Ainakin huomattavasti halvempi kuin kalliin pyörän hankinta.

Että jos tässä on noustu uudelle tasolle, täytyy vain todeta, että johan oli aikakin.

----------


## paaton

Voihan sen hyvinkin pyörän päivittää mieleisekseen.myöhemmin. Ostaa vaikka rungon, johon saa 1 ja 2x vaihteiston. Saa kuitenkin ajaa sen 2v hyvällä pyörällä ja päivityksen jälkeen fillari on entistä parempi. Rahaa palaa kuitenkin vähemmän, jos ostaa ensin sen 1500e pyörän ja vaihtaa 2v päästä kalliimpaan...

----------


## Mohkku

Ei tuo ajatus toimi, koska pitäisi tietää, millainen on hyvä runko runko. Ehkä kiekkoja lukuunottamatta kaikki muut komponentit on helppo valita, kun runko on valittu.

Lähtisin siitä liikkeelle, että määrittelisin vaatimukset pyörälle ja sitten alkaisin etsiä nämä vaatimukset täyttäviä vaihtoehtoja. Kun tähtäin on 3-5 k€:n edellyttämissä ominaisuuksissa, vaihtoehtoja tuskin paljon jää jäljelle. Sen jälkeen voikin arvioida, paljonko homma maksaa ja onko siinä järkeä vai pitääkö jostain tinkiä.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Kun tähtäin on 3-5 k€:n edellyttämissä ominaisuuksissa, vaihtoehtoja tuskin paljon jää jäljelle...



Mitä ovat 3 - 5 k€:n edellyttämät ominaisuudet? Entä miksei vaihtoehtoja juuri ole?





> ...Ehkä kiekkoja lukuunottamatta kaikki muut komponentit on helppo valita...



Musta taas kiekkojen valinta on helpointa, 1400-1600 grammaa 23-25 mm sisäleveät, kuitua jos budjetti sallii.

----------


## pturunen

> Kun ostetaan 3-5 k€ pyörä, sen pitää olla just eikä melkein oikeanlainen. Peruskrossarina kelpaa vähemmänkin täydellinen. Vai mikä on peruste ostaa kallis pyörä, jos se on vähän sinne päin?



Vaikka se, että saa kalliiman kuin naapurilla? En hahmota tällaista toisten motivaatioiden kyseenalaistamista omista lähtököhdista. Minusta alussa esitetty peruste oli ihan riittävä: kalliimmalla saa paremmat toiminnot, jos sellaisia haluaa. Tässä ei oikeataan kysytty sitä, saako sellaisia haluta vaan millä (runko)ratkaisuilla haluttuun lopputulokseen päästään?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kateellisten ulina se on aina yhtä kaunista.

----------


## pturunen

Mutta takaisin asiaan. Open Cycle voisi olla kiinnostava vaihtoehto, esim. UP-malli. Rajoittavana ehkä renkaan maksimikoko (40mm), mutta runkogeossa on jäljellä katupyörän ominaisuuksia. Tuo kuitenkin täyttänee kahdella rengassetillä aika pitkälle asetetut toiveet. Villinä korttina Santa Cruzin Stigmata?

----------


## stenu

^ Jos olisin tontyyppisen pyörän tarpeessa (ja geo olisi sopivampi), niin Stigmata olisi mun listalla korkealla, koska siinä on kierteellinen keskiö.

----------


## plr

Voisin myös osua tuohon 3-5 k€ sektoriin soratiepyörää ostaessa. Kriteerejä voisivat olla suunnilleen (kaikki eivät välttämättömiä, mutta sinnepäin):

- Ulkonäkö hyvä omasta mielestä (tärkein kriteeri)
- Rungon koko on sopiva ja sen pitää olla hyvä (joillakin kriteereillä, joita en osaa aivan täsmällisesti määrittää).
- 2x (mielellään Shimano mekaaninen tai Di2), koska paljon maantieajoa
- Aerodynamiikka kohdallaan. Koska kuskista ei paljoa vauhtia löydy, niin pitää hyödyntää tekniikan mahdollisuudet.
- Täysin integroidut vedot (ulkonäkö, helpottaa pesemistä).
- Riittävän leveä/korkea rengas pitää mahtua (levein tarvittava on luultavasti noin 40 mm nastarengas, mutta saa mahtua leveämpikin).
- Ei tarvitse olla kevein, mutta ei pidä olla ankkurikaan.
- Kierteellinen keskiö (narinaa tulee joka ikisen pyöräni keskiöstä, jossa ei ole tätä)
- Kiekot korkeaprofiiliset / aerot / riittävän kestävät. Nämä saa ostettua myös erikseen, joten pyörässä saa olla muunkinlaiset kiekot mukana.
- Ohjaustanko pitää sopia käteen tai olla vaihdettava.
- Pyörään pitää saada sateella kiinni ass-saveria tehokkaampi takalokasuoja. Pyörällä ajetaan myös kura/loskakeleillä.
- Standardeja ratkaisuja mahdollisimman paljon.
- Periaatteessa kompromissiton pyörä, joka ostetaan loppuelämäksi tai kunnes pyöräkuume-epidemioiden todennäköisesti tulevat aallot pakottavat muuhun.  :Vink: 
- Pitää olla parempi kuin nykyiset pyörät, koska ei ole järkeä ostaa huonompaa tai yhtä hyvää.

Lähellä kriteereitä ovat tämän hetken rankingissa Ridley Kanzo Fast, 3T Exploro RaceMax, Trek Domane, Rose Backroad. Mikään näistä ei ole täydellinen, mutta eivät ole kovin kaukana. Käyttö on maantiellä (sora/asfaltti) ajoa ja tarvittaessa myös joskus näiltä poikkeamisia. Painotus kuitenkin ehdottomasti ajossa, jossa pysytään teillä. Pyörä toimisi hyvin varsinaisen maantiepyörän varapyöränä myös.

----------


## Teemu H

Voi perkale, heitän Exploron mereen!!!  :Vihainen: 

Kahdesti viime päivinä joku tuulari on luullut sitä *sähköpyöräksi* :Vihainen: 

Kaikki sähköpyöräilijät pitäisi viedä navetan taakse. Aiheuttavat viattomille oikeinpyöräilijöille ja heidän oikeille polkupyörillensä tuollaista saastaa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Teemu H

Keskiömies Youtubessa on muuten todistanut, että kierteet eivät tee jeesuskeskiötä. Pressfit on aivan hyvä, kunhan runko on kunnolla tehty. Näin se ei vain ole monessakaan merkissä, kuten vaikkapa Cervelossa. Tuohan on alkujaan Gerard Vroomenin luomus, ja nyt Hambinin käsittelyyn oli joutunut myös Open... Samaan klaaniin kuuluu myös 3T, vaikka sitä ei ole roastannut.

Jotain narinaa on nimittäin minulla taas kuultavissa, mutta ei haittaa, heitän mereen.

----------


## misopa

^ Niin eikö se keskiömies todennut, että kaikki nykypäivän keskiöratkaisut ovat pressfittejä. Noissa kierteellisissä se laakeri on vain prässätty valmiiksi niihin kuppeihin.  Ja suurin ongelma tosiaan nuo useiden runkovalmistajien luokattoman huonot toleranssit.

----------


## paaton

Tämä bbinfinite on muuten tainnut tehdä näitä yksioisaisia alumiini adaptereita jo kauan ennen hambinia.

https://bikerumor.com/2020/07/02/fac...ttom-brackets/

Näillä ratkaisuilla kyllä loppuu narinat ja kitinät mistä tahansa pressfitistä, johon tuon vaan saa asennettua. Kun ostaa samalla sopivan laakeriprässin, niin laakereiden vaihtokin on oikeasti nopeaa ja halpaa jatkossa.

----------


## kervelo

> Ja suurin ongelma tosiaan nuo useiden runkovalmistajien luokattoman huonot toleranssit.



En usko että runkovalmistajat ovat yksin ja ainoita syyllisiä pressfittien ongelmiin. Yhtä lailla syytä on myös surkeissa keskiössä, joita siihen runkoon asennetaan. Kunnollisilla metallista valmistetuilla keskiöosilla ongelmia harvoin ilmenee, esimerkkinä juuri nuo bbinfinitet, kahdessa osassa toisiinsa ruuvautuvat keskiöt sekä ihan tavalliset ultra-torque-kupit (Campagnolo tai joku muu). Edellytyksenä tietysti noidenkin kanssa on se, että ne on oikein asennettu.

----------


## Pexi

> Liian monta asiaa on auki, että mitään valintaa voisi tehdä, mielestäni. Jos itse olisin vastaavassa tilanteessa nyt, niin ostaisin edullisemman pyörän, jossa kokeilisin välityksiä, ajoasentoa ja vastaavia. Parin vuoden ajojen jälkeen näkemys omista tarpeista on voinut kirkastua vähän.



Tässä Kurosen (ja Mohkkun) mallissa on vaarana se, että kun on kaksi vuotta ajanut sillä peruskakkelicrossarilla, niin se asia joka sinä aikana on kirkastunut on, että haluaa jotakin parempaa. Haluaa edelleen hyvän, omaa sielua lämmittävän gravelpyörän, jota ei heti tartte olla vaihtamassa. Huomaa olevansa lähtöruudussa. Siinä välissä on vaan menettänyt kaksi vuotta elämästään saavuttamatta yhtään mitään.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ... Huomaa olevansa lähtöruudussa. Siinä välissä on vaan menettänyt kaksi vuotta elämästään saavuttamatta yhtään mitään.



Mä en laske pyörän ostamista, edes kalliin, saavutukseksi.

 Vaikka niinä kahtena vuonna olisi ajanut kymppitonnin soraa, sillä perushyvällä pyörällä, niin sen lasken joksikin. Ainakin on kokeneempi, eikä ajaminen ole ollut kunnonkaan kannalta pahaksi.

----------


## LJL

> ...heitän Exploron mereen!!!







> ...heitän mereen.



Tämä on käynyt itsellänikin toisinaan mielessä

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ^ Niin eikö se keskiömies todennut, että kaikki nykypäivän keskiöratkaisut ovat pressfittejä. Noissa kierteellisissä se laakeri on vain prässätty valmiiksi niihin kuppeihin.  Ja suurin ongelma tosiaan nuo useiden runkovalmistajien luokattoman huonot toleranssit.



Itsellä on kahdessa pyörässä Praxis worksin BSA-keskiölaakerit, joissa laakerit ovat prässätyt ja vaihdettavissa, ihan tarkoituksella. Ei narinoita ja laakereiden vaihto on nopea toimenpide.

----------


## stenu

> - Pitää olla parempi kuin nykyiset pyörät, koska ei ole järkeä ostaa huonompaa tai yhtä hyvää.



Tämä onkin sellainen asia, mitä mä olen pohtinut paljon viime aikoina. Eniten on mietityttänyt se, että miten kykenee erottamaan sen, mikä on trendien aikaansaamaa kuviteltua "paremmuutta" ja mikä todellista paremmuutta. Loppujen lopuksi se taitaa mennä niin, että tietyn hyvyystason jälkeen absoluuttiseen paremmuuteen pyrkiminen ei enää onnistu, koska jonkun ominaisuuden muuttaminen paremmaksi huonontaa jotain toista samasta tekijästä riippuvaista ominaisuutta. Joka suhteessa täydellistä pyörää ei ole edes olemassa. Paras pyörä on se, jossa joutuu tekemään vähiten itselleen epämieluisia kompromisseja ja jos niitä komprimisseja alkaa tehdä trendien perusteella, voi ajautua väärille polulle, vaikka luulee olevansa oikealla tiellä.

Hetken aikaa uusi pyörä on yleensä vanhaa parempi ihan vaan johtuen siitä, että se on uusi, kiiltävä, puhdas jne. Puolen vuoden tai vuoden jälkeen uusi ei ole enää uusi ja silloin vasta punnitaan paremmuus. Toisaalta, jos ostaa tarpeeksi usein uuden, ei koskaan joudu sellaiseen tilanteeseen, että näitä tarvii edes pohtia. Joillain sekin taktiikka toimii hyvin, vaikka voikin olla kuluttajaeettisesti kyseenalaista.

----------


## TheMiklu

> En usko että runkovalmistajat ovat yksin ja ainoita syyllisiä pressfittien ongelmiin. Yhtä lailla syytä on myös surkeissa keskiössä, joita siihen runkoon asennetaan. Kunnollisilla metallista valmistetuilla keskiöosilla ongelmia harvoin ilmenee, esimerkkinä juuri nuo bbinfinitet, kahdessa osassa toisiinsa ruuvautuvat keskiöt sekä ihan tavalliset ultra-torque-kupit (Campagnolo tai joku muu). Edellytyksenä tietysti noidenkin kanssa on se, että ne on oikein asennettu.



Nimenomaan surkeasti toleransseissa olevat runkojen keskiönseudut sen ongelman aiheuttaa.
Näitä sitten yritetään paikkailla yksiosaisilla ja ruuvattavilla sun muilla keskiöillä.
Shimanon pressfitit on nailonikuppeja just siks, että ne vähä antais periks ku runko on heikkolaatuinen.

Kierteellinen ei ole mikään autuaaksitekevä. Senhän pitää vaan olla vähän paremmin toleransseissa, jotta keskiön saa ruuvattua paikalleen. Klappia voi sitten olla toki vaikkapa kierteissä.

Korjaahan Canyoninkin surkeaa laatuaan antamalla Wheels MFG:n ruuvattavan keskiön jos pressfit kupit vaan tipahtaa horoon runkoon  :Leveä hymy: 
Näin kävi kaverin Dudelle. Dude itselläkin ja korjasin narinan samaisella keskiöllä jo aiemmin.

Hambini on roustannu moni "laatuvalmistajia" ja syystäkin.

----------


## ketjuveto

Mielenkiintoisia näkökulmia eri suuntiin. Omista motiiveistani sen verran, että esittelyä varten en pyörää tarvi. Tykkään enimmäkseen lenkkeillä omissa oloissani (nykyisellään 6-12h/vk polkujuoksua...) ja lähialueilla tuskin kovin moni naapurini erottaa pyöriä toisistaan oli ne millaisia tahansa. Nykyistä maastopyörääni monet luulevat yhä uudeksi kun sen pitää vain puhtaana. Kukaan ei tunnista merkkiä...

1500e peruspyörässä mietityttää se, että käsittääkseni siinä kohtaa tiputaan auttamatta alumiinirunkoon ja korkeintaan keskinkertaisiin osasarjoihin. Lisäksi kiekot mahtaa väkisinkin olla aika painavia? Tiettyyn pisteeseen asti tuota varmasti voi osia vaihtamalla parannella, mutta kustannustehokkuudesta en ole niinkään varma, varsinkin siinä kohtaa kun väistämättä haluaa paremman rungon. Noin 2000-2500e luokassa näyttäisi olevan jo enemmän tarjontaa, varsinkin jos tyytyy halvimpiin osasarjoihin.

1X vs. 2X osalta alan yhä enemmän kallistua 1X puolelle, mutta jos valmis pyörä tietyssä hintaluokassa on juuri 2X osasarjalla, mutta muuten haluamillani osilla, ei tämä ole kynnyskysymys vaan mahdollisesti vaihdan osat suoraan tai sitten ajan aikani sillä 2X kunnes myöhemmin päivitän osasarjaa kertaheitolla paremmaksi.

Mikäli olen ymmärtänyt oikein, saa esim. stemmin pituutta, kulmaa ja ohjaustankoa vaihtamalla vaikutettua jonkin verran ajoasentoon, mutta samalla muuttuu pyörän ajo-ominaisuudet hallittavuuden suhteen. Pitääkö tämä paikkansa?

Seuraavaksi alan siis vertailemaan eri pyörävaihtoehtojen konkreettisia eroja runkogeometrian mitoissa jotta hahmotan paremmin millä tavalla ne eroavat toisistaan.

Ulkonäköseikoista sen verran, että täysin integroidut kaapeloinnit miellyttää kovasti silmää.

----------


## Hower

> ...., saa esim. stemmin pituutta, kulmaa ja ohjaustankoa vaihtamalla vaikutettua jonkin verran ajoasentoon,
> .... täysin integroidut kaapeloinnit miellyttää kovasti silmää.



Anteeksi mahdollinen hölmöyteni, mutta eikö nämä ole vähän ristiriidassa keskenään. Miten vaihtaa stemmiä/stongaa kun kaapelit on vedetty niiden sisään?

----------


## paaton

Joo. Kyllä se rungoissa vika on, eikä ne wheels mfg keskiöt aina toimi. Nekin puristuu päittäin kiinni ja välissä on muovia tai jotain kuttaperkkaa. Eli pieni mahdollisuus laakereiden epäkeskeisyyteen jää. Esimerkiksi omaan kevyeen bb386 runkoon en halua tuollaista päittäin puristavaa keskiötä. Ne kuituiset laakerikaulat on tosi ohukaiset.

Vaikka se hambini pitääkin meteliä, niin oikeassa se on. Yksiosainen alumiini-insertti on paras ratkaisu. Laakerit ovat väkisin linjassa. Periaatteessa vastaavahan siellä bsa keskiössäkin on kuiturungossa. 

Harmi kun noita bbinfinitejä ei taida saada euroopasta.

----------


## arctic biker

> Itsellä on kahdessa pyörässä Praxis worksin BSA-keskiölaakerit, joissa laakerit ovat prässätyt ja vaihdettavissa, ihan tarkoituksella. Ei narinoita ja laakereiden vaihto on nopea toimenpide.



Kuin myös kahdessa. Toki varuiksi ostin oikeat työkalut. Eikä Praxis kammissakaan moitteen sijaa. Ajossa on alumiinia ja kuitua .

----------


## plr

> Miten vaihtaa stemmiä/stongaa kun kaapelit on vedetty niiden sisään?



Jos kaapelit ovat stemmin sisällä, niin sitä ei helpolla pysty vaihtamaan. Sitten on näitä ratkaisuja, jotka ovat visuaalisesti ok, mutta jossa stemmin saa vaihdettua, jos vain kaapelit ovat sopivan mittaiset. Esim. BMC:

----------


## stenu

> Kierteellinen ei ole mikään autuaaksitekevä. Senhän pitää vaan olla vähän paremmin toleransseissa, jotta keskiön saa ruuvattua paikalleen. Klappia voi sitten olla toki vaikkapa kierteissä.



On se siinä mielessä autuaaksi tekevä, että jos muu ei auta, niin ulkoisten kuppien tilalle voi ruuvata nelikanttikeskiön ja ajella äänettömästi auringonlaskuun eikä tartte edes miettiä, onko keskiömuhvin päädyt rotsattu ihan suoriksi vaiko ei. BB-UN73 pyörii smoothisti ilman huoltoa helposti yhdet viiskyttuhatta kilsaa.  :Hymy:  Toki se edellyttää runkoa, missä keskiö kestää reippaanlaista sivuttaissuuntaista puristusta, mikä ei ehkä sitten välttämättä ole oletusarvo kaikissa kuiturungoissa(?)

----------


## arctic biker

> On se siinä mielessä autuaaksi tekevä, että jos muu ei auta, niin ulkoisten kuppien tilalle voi ruuvata nelikanttikeskiön ja ajella äänettömästi auringonlaskuun eikä tartte edes miettiä, onko keskiömuhvin päädyt rotsattu ihan suoriksi vaiko ei. BB-UN73 pyörii smoothisti ilman huoltoa helposti yhdet viiskyttuhatta kilsaa.  Toki se edellyttää runkoa, missä keskiö kestää reippaanlaista sivuttaissuuntaista puristusta, mikä ei ehkä sitten välttämättä ole oletusarvo kaikissa kuiturungoissa(?)



+1

----------


## stenu

> Esim. BMC:



Onneksi mun maku on sellainen, että tämän tyyppinen estetiikka miellyttää huomattavasti paljon enemmän. Modern solutions have modern problems..

----------


## plr

> Loppujen lopuksi se taitaa mennä niin, että tietyn hyvyystason jälkeen absoluuttiseen paremmuuteen pyrkiminen ei enää onnistu, koska jonkun ominaisuuden muuttaminen paremmaksi huonontaa jotain toista samasta tekijästä riippuvaista ominaisuutta.



Luultavasti se menee näin. Uuden pyörän kanssa todennäköisesti saa nipun parannuksia ja myös huononnuksia aikaisempiin pyöriin verrattuna. Pyörän valinta olisikin helppoa, jos kaikki ominaisuudet paranisivat.

----------


## plr

> Modern solutions have modern problems..



Sisäisistä vedoista tulee tietysti omat ongelmansa. Tässä vanhassa ruoskassa, jolla kertyy edelleen suurehko määrä ajokilometrejä, on toisen ääripään esimerkki. Vaijerit ovat pesun tiellä seuraavissa paikoissa:
- Ohjaustanko
- Stemmi
- Emäputki
- Viistoputki
- Vaakaputki
- Satulaputki
- Etuhaarukka
- Takahaarukka (oikea puoli)
- Satulaputken ja takanavan väliset putket (seatstay)

Eli pyörässä helposti saa pestyä vasemman puolen takahaarukan alaputken ja satulatolpan. :-o Kaikissa muissa paikoissa sientä/harjaa/pesurättiä saa tunkea vaijereiden väleihin.

(Sori pyörä on hieman kurainen sattuneesta syystä..)

----------


## plr

Ja kuten kuvasta näkyy, niin SuperX:n BB30-keskiöön on asennettu Praxis Worksin GXP-adapteri. Toimii paremmin kuin keskiöön suoraan puristettavat laakerit, mutta kyllä tuoltakin joskus kuuluu ääniä.

----------


## stenu

^^ On toki hankalaa, jos välttämättä pitää pestä noi kaikki paikat. Mä olen niin laiska, että en jaksa, koska seuravalla lenkillä ne on kuitenkin taas sotkussa. Ongelma ratkaistu.  :Hymy: 

Hieno pyörä. Klassikkoaineista ehkä jopa. Mä kasaisin tuohon uudet kiekot kunnollisilla vanteilla, vaihtaisin jarrut MiniMotoiksi ja ajaisin tyytyväisenä soratietä sinne auringonlaskuun. (Olettaen, että geo toimii ja joskus ääntelevä keskiö ei häiritse mielenrauhaa.)

Esim. Hed Belgium Plus ja Boyd Altamont Ceramic kestävät jarruttelua ihan eri tavalla kuin halpisalumiiniset vanteet ja myös jarrutuntuma on ihan eri luokkaa. Joo ovat kalliihkoja, mutta uuden pyörän hinnalla niitä saa sorvailla aika kasan.

----------


## Mohkku

> Kateellisten ulina se on aina yhtä kaunista.



Miltä tuntuu kuvitella asioita ja uskoa omiin kuvitelmiin.





> Mitä ovat 3 - 5 k€:n edellyttämät ominaisuudet? Entä miksei vaihtoehtoja juuri ole?



Kysyjä kuittasi, ettei pyörän esittely ole tärkeätä, joten kyse on mahdollisimman hyvien ominaisuuksien hakemisesta. Kun puhutaan näin kalliista pyöristä, itse en ainakaan ole valmis kovinkaan paljon kompromisseja tekemään. Ensimmäinen asia on rungon ominaisuudet. Kun niitä alkaa tuon hintaluokan edellyttämällä tarkkuudella speksata, supistuisi ainakin itselläni tarjonta nopeasti. Eri asia on tietysti, jos melkein mikä tahansa keskivertopyörä sopii omiin tarkoituksiin täydellisesti. Nyt kysyjällä ei ollut edes näkemystä siitä, millainen runko olisi sopiva. Ellei tuohon selvyyttä tule, menee mielestäni noin kalliin pyörän hankinta hukkaan. Tai ainakin siihen on iso riski. Onko edes tietoa siitä, miten hyvä on oikein valittu 1800 euron pyörä?

Komponenttien osalta jokseenkin täydellistä toimintaa löytyy 2000 euron hintaluokasta alkaen, sähkövaihteet ja/tai hiilikuiturunko tietysti nostaa budjetin kai helposti 3000 euron suuruusluokkaan.





> Musta taas kiekkojen valinta on helpointa, 1400-1600 grammaa 23-25 mm sisäleveät, kuitua jos budjetti sallii.



Toivottavasti muutkin ominaisuudet, kuten jäykkyys, joustavuus ja kestävyys tulee tuossa automaattisesti mukaan ja sopivan valinnan voi tehdä painon ja leveyden perusteella. Itselläni ei ole edellytyksiä arvioida tätä asiaa, mutta kun tuollaiset kiekotkin maksaa helposti saman kuin tavallinen pyörä, itse ainakin haluaisin tietää, mistä oikeasti maksan. Veikkaan, ettei valinta ole noin yksinkertaista.

----------


## Mohkku

> ^^ On toki hankalaa, jos välttämättä pitää pestä noi kaikki paikat. Mä olen niin laiska, että en jaksa, koska seuravalla lenkillä ne on kuitenkin taas sotkussa. Ongelma ratkaistu.



Erona esim. auton pesuun on se, että pyörässä lika irtoaa helposti ja säännöllisesti pesevällä lika irtoaa melkein sientä tai harjaa vaijerille näyttämällä. En siis pidä pesun helppoutta kynnyskysymyksenä. Mutta jos joku kertoisi, miten pakan saa pestyä helposti kirkkaaksi, se kiinnostaisi.

----------


## 69ears

Läheltä liippaava pohdintaa maantiemaisista graveleista edellä. Hivenen kiinnostaisi Wilier Jena, "aerohko", 2x, lokarimahdollisuus, harvinaisempi.. Miinuksena pressfit ja ei taida saada kotimaasta. Onko mielipiteitä? 
https://wilier.com/en/my2021/int/end...vel-bikes/jena

Lähetetty minun H8266 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## plr

Jotenkin pyörällä on kivempi ajaa, kun se on puhdas.  :Hymy:  Nuo eripariset kiekot ovat sen seurausta, että vaihdoin originaalit 10-vauhtiset SRAM Rival kahvat ja vaihtajat vaihdevivun hajottua uudempiin 11-vauhtisiin Shimanoihin. Tällöin huomasin, että vanhassa takakiekossa olikin 10-vauhtinen vapaaratas, johon ei saanut 11-pakkaa kiinni. Vanha kehävikainen Ksyrium Equipe toimittaa nyt takakiekon virkaa ja periaatteessa voisi kyllä laittaa uudet kiekotkin, kun tuolla pyörällä on harvinaisen kivaa ajaa. Tosin yleensä ajan tekniikan loppuun ennen vaihtoa.

Cantilever-jarrut ovat kuivalla kelillä pääosin ok eikä lisätehoa silloin osaa kaivata. Näiden jarrujen tyyppiongelmasta eli etujarrun täristämisestä pääsisi eroon MiniMotoilla tai siirtämällä etujarruvaijerin pidikkeen alemmaksi. Boydin kehätkin olisivat hienot - tosin yksi kehä maksaa saman kuin pyörän alkuperäinen kiekkopari. ;D

Tässä on samanpainoisen kuskin kanssa vertailtu alamäkivauhteja monilla lenkeillä. Kun molemmilla on SuperX alla, niin lasken alamäessä karkuun. Nyt uusi Exploro käänsi tilanteen päälaelleen ja en pysynyt enää rinnallakaan. Joudun ehkä aeropäivityskierteeseen.

----------


## plr

> .. säännöllisesti pesevällä lika irtoaa melkein sientä tai harjaa vaijerille näyttämällä. En siis pidä pesun helppoutta kynnyskysymyksenä. Mutta jos joku kertoisi, miten pakan saa pestyä helposti kirkkaaksi, se kiinnostaisi.



Pesin pyörän eilen ja kun pesun jälkeen lopputulosta tarkastelin, niin vaijerien alla ja niiden takia hankalasti saavutettavissa paikoissa oli kohtia, jotka olivat edelleen kuraisia. Harja tai sieni ei tavoittanut niitä kunnolla. Minulle tuo sisäinen vaijerijuttu on käytännöllinen asia ja säästää paljon aikaa. Vaijerikuoret/letkut kestävät helposti vuosikausia normaalikäytössä eli sisäisten vetojen kanssa säätäminen tienataan säästyneenä aikana takaisin moninkertaisesti nopeampien pesujen vuoksi. Lisäksi pyörä näyttää paremmalta, kun vaijerit ovat piilossa. Vertailun vuoksi monestiko ostetaan auto, jossa ruksitaan lisävarusteeksi "ulkoiset jarruletkut ja johtosarjat kyljissä" - helpompi huoltaa.  :Leveä hymy:  Kruunataan kiinnitys vielä ammattimaisen näköisesti nippusiteillä. Ulkoiset vaijerivedot ymmärrettävästi ovat vähenemään päin, vaikka vanhoissa rungoissa niitä vielä on.

Pakan saa uudenkirkkaaksi hyvin helposti: Juuresharjaan sumutetaan Pineline tehopesua ja hangataan pakkaa hetki. Huuhtelu vedellä ja kirkasta on.

----------


## JackOja

> Kysyjä kuittasi, ettei pyörän esittely ole tärkeätä, joten kyse on mahdollisimman hyvien ominaisuuksien hakemisesta. Kun puhutaan näin kalliista pyöristä, itse en ainakaan ole valmis kovinkaan paljon kompromisseja tekemään. Ensimmäinen asia on rungon ominaisuudet. Kun niitä alkaa tuon hintaluokan edellyttämällä tarkkuudella speksata, supistuisi ainakin itselläni tarjonta nopeasti. ..



Hmm, odotin ehkä jotain konkreettisempaa, mutta ok.





> Toivottavasti muutkin ominaisuudet, kuten jäykkyys, joustavuus ja kestävyys tulee tuossa automaattisesti mukaan ja sopivan valinnan voi tehdä painon ja leveyden perusteella....



Ilman muuta.





> ... jos joku kertoisi, miten pakan saa pestyä helposti kirkkaaksi, se kiinnostaisi.



Muc-off ja tiskiharja. Tulos kuin uusi. Ketjujen voitelu vahalla niin pakka ei edes juurikaan liikaannu

----------


## kosminen

> Muc-off ja tiskiharja. Tulos kuin uusi. *Ketjujen voitelu vahalla niin pakka ei edes juurikaan liikaannu*



Tämä näin.

----------


## stenu

Nelikanteista tuli muuten mieleen, että Fernin kaverit on varmaan ostaneet suunnilleen kaikki Euroopan viimeiset nos 7400 Dura Acet ja ei nossitkin. Ne kun eloksoi mustaksi (vai onkohan noi vaan maalattu??), niin tulee aika hienoa jälkeä, jos siis tykkää tommoisesta ajattomammasta estetiikasta.

Ajoittaiset chainsuckit tarvike-Campa-rattaiden kanssa taas vähän risoo ja vaihto 1x:ään pyörii mielessä. Jos, niin tommonen lähestymistapa kampispeksaukseen ei olisi yhtään huono vaihtoehto, varsinkaan kun mulla taitaa olla kolme hyvässä hapessa olevaa vanhaa xt-nelikanttikeskiötä varaston kätköissä. Painossa taitaa vähän ottaa takkiin kevyimpiin ulkoisissa kupeissa pyöriiviin systeemeihin nähden, mutta erot on niin pieniä, että mulle sillä ei ole merkitystä ja muuten oikeastaan taitaakin vaan voittaa.

----------


## paaton

Mulla ei ole ihme kyllä tullut tasan yhtään ketjujumia tänä syksynä 50/34 shimanojen kanssa. Kitkajarrullinen rx800 vaihtaja käytössä, mutta suurin syy varmaan oikeassa etuvaihtajan säädössä ja liukkaissa ketjuissa. Ja on ajettu paljon kurassa.

----------


## stenu

Mulla ei ollut Campan originaalirattaiden kanssa chainsuckeja koskaan, mutta alkuperäisiä oikein enää tahdo saada noihin kuituisiin CX11-kampiin (36/46-rattaat) ja Stronglightin tarvikerattaat on likaisina ärsyttävän tahmeat. Säädöt on kohdillaan ja Campan ketjut on varmasti liukkaimmasta päästä, kun ne ei myöskään likaannu yhtä herkästi kuin monet muut. Silti vaan vaivaa sen verran, että chainstay alkaa olla ikävästi ruvella.

----------


## paaton

Noista rattaista se varmaan johtuu. 

Itseäni vähän harmittaa, kun shimanolta ei löydy maantiekampiin 48 piikkistä ratasta. Absolute Blackilla olisi 48/32 setti ovaalina, mutta hinta on aivan älytön.

Edit: kävisiköhän tämä grx ratas r8000 kampiin?

https://r2-bike.com/SHIMANO-GRX-Chai...etric-48-Teeth

----------


## stenu

Joo mulla on yhdet ajamattomat originaalit 50/34-rattaat niihin kampiin, mutta en haluaisi luopua 46/36:sta. Campan uusia nelipulttisia kampia saisi 48/32-rattailla, mutta en haluaisi 46:sta isompaa isoa ratasta (44 vois olla ihan paras) ja 32-piikkinenkin on tarpeettoman pieni.

Oon pitänyt 2x:stä kiinni sillä ajatuksella, että jos tulee eksyttyä maantielenkeille slikseillä, mutta sliksikiekot seisoo toista vuotta käytännössä käyttämättömänä varastossa, niin ehkä voisi koittaa 1x-elämää, kun en mä nyt näytä oikein mitään uutta pyörää tai runkoa keksivän, vaikka vaimokin lupasi jo toissa kesänä viiskytvuotislahjaksi uuden rungon. Harmi, että Campa meni oman 1x:nsä kanssa niin äärimmäisyyksiin ja ilmeisesti vain hydro linjalle.

----------


## kervelo



----------


## K.Kuronen

> Noista rattaista se varmaan johtuu. 
> 
> Itseäni vähän harmittaa, kun shimanolta ei löydy maantiekampiin 48 piikkistä ratasta. Absolute Blackilla olisi 48/32 setti ovaalina, mutta hinta on aivan älytön.
> 
> Edit: kävisiköhän tämä grx ratas r8000 kampiin?
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/SHIMANO-GRX-Chai...etric-48-Teeth



En tiedä, että kävisikö, mutta tämä käy ainakin (lisäksi tarvitaan vastamutterisarja):

https://specialites-ta.com/double/11...denture,48-dts

R8000-eturattaissa on tuollainen omanlaisensa leikkaus, joka estää vanhempaa 6800-sarjalaista sopimasta.

----------


## stenu

^^ Takavaihtajan vetosuhde kiinnostelee, eli toimisikohan esim. mekaanisten 12-vaihteisten kahvojen kanssa. Pärjäisin varmaan 11-34 pakalla riittävän hyvin, niin ei tarttis hypätä sramilaiseen kelkkaan, jos vaihdan 1x:ään. Säästyisin myös Kingin navan Campa -> Shimano päivitykseltä.

----------


## paaton

> En tiedä, että kävisikö, mutta tämä käy ainakin (lisäksi tarvitaan vastamutterisarja):
> 
> https://specialites-ta.com/double/11...denture,48-dts
> 
> R8000-eturattaissa on tuollainen omanlaisensa leikkaus, joka estää vanhempaa 6800-sarjalaista sopimasta.



En oikein tykännyt noista ta:n rattaista. Mielellään ostaisi shimanoa. Noita peite hatullisia vastamuttereita on kyllä, jos saisi sillä sopimaan.

----------


## skiman

Osaako joku sanoa, että mikä on giant revolt advanced 2 pyörän paino ja paljonko painaa esim 28" GP5000 renkailla?
Tosiaan kuten tuolla aiemmin mainitsin, niin tarkoitus on löytää pyörä jolla ajaa työmatkaa ympäri vuoden, mutta tarvittaessa myös vauhdikkaat maanitelenkit ja hintaa ehdoton max 2500€.
Vaatimus kuiturunko ja talvelle sopivat renkaat, ei välttämättä nasta.

----------


## metusala

Noin 9,7kg.

----------


## pjvaanan

> Ekar alkaa ilmestyä jo kauppojen sivuille:
> https://www.pinkjersey.com/product-c...ekar-13-speed/
> 
> Tuon sivuston mukaan hinta asettuisi Choruksen alapuolelle ja saatavuus Q3/Q4.
> https://www.pinkjersey.com



https://www.campagnolo.com/WW/en/site_search?q=ekar

----------


## misopa

Paska kuva roskakatosta vasten, mutta nyt on Revolt maantiemoodissa (njoo, 2x tietysti vielä pitäs laittaa paikoilleen, jos nipoja ollaan, mutta ajattelin olla olematta) Contin GP5000 32mm tubeleksina. Paino ainakin lisääntyi noin 45-50g/pää. En ole vielä päässyt tien päälle makustelemaan, kun pukkas tämän vuoden ensimmäisen flunssan juuri sopivasti päälle. Täytyy Herset asentaa toisille kiekoille varsinaista gravel-ajelua varten.

Mieli tekis tosin hommata noille Conteille LB:n WR50 flyweight-versiona Carbon Ti:n navoilla. Olis vielä aerommat ja keveämmät. Jollainhan tuo kasvanut pyörivien massojen paino täytyy kompensoida (jos nuo kumit nyt osoittautuu pitämisen arvoisiksi)

----------


## JackOja

^kyseltiinkö sulta muuten noista LB:n logoista? Mä olin ruksinyt ne stealth-harmaina, mutta asiakaspalvelija kysyi että olenko varma, ei suositellut koska niitä ei saa pois.

Noh, olin vähän ihmeissäni enkä sitten ottanut  :Hymy:

----------


## misopa

^ Kyseltiin ja laitettiin vielä liitteeksi kuva vaihtoehdosta. Mustat nuo logot itsellä ja eivät tosiaan ole poistettavissa.

----------


## stenu

> https://www.campagnolo.com/WW/en/site_search?q=ekar



Eipä sitten vaihdetakaan kuin kolme pykälää kerrallaan isomman rattaan suuntaan ja yksi pienemmän: ”The internal Ultra-Shift™ mechanism controls the 13-speed rear derailleur, enabling you to up-shift by up to 3 sprockets in a single movement. The security of single downshifts is ideally suited to gravel riding on slippery, undulating and unpredictable surfaces.”

Ja kauhee molo toi peukkuvipu.

----------


## skiman

Hieno Giant. Miltä tuommoinen tuntuu vs maantie pyörä. Koeajot kun ei onnistu kun missään ei ole pyöriä tarjolla.. 
Olen miettinyt myös että mitenhän focus paralane toimis gravel pyöränä. Siihen taitaa sopia max 37mm renkaat.

----------


## misopa

> Hieno Giant. Miltä tuommoinen tuntuu vs maantie pyörä. Koeajot kun ei onnistu kun missään ei ole pyöriä tarjolla.. 
> Olen miettinyt myös että mitenhän focus paralane toimis gravel pyöränä. Siihen taitaa sopia max 37mm renkaat.



Kiitos. Ennen Gianttia minulla oli 2017 vuosimallin Cannondale SuperSix Evo. Se oli myös Ultegran Di2:llä ja Visionin 55mm tuubikiekoilla, kumeina Vittorian 25mm Corsat. S6 oli vajaan kilon keveämpi.

Suurimpana erona on Revoltin mukavuus ja parempi rullaavuus vs. S6. Revolt myös junamaisempi kyydiltään, mikä ei ole ihme kun katsoo geojen eroja. Samoilla wateilla olen Revoltilla nopeampi. Toki tuota on speksattu vauhtia ajatellen, niin soralle kuin kestopäällysteellekin. Katselin tuossa Stravasta, että 11 puhdasta maantiekommia olen tuolla onnistunut kalastamaan vuoden alusta tällä seudulla (kertoo varmaan seudun (maantie)skenen vähyydestä enemmän kuin kuskista). Eli kyllä tuo mielestäni on ihan hyvä laite maantiellekin. Maantiekisaamista en harrasta, niin en tarvitse tuon ihmeemmin optimoitua pyörää noihin ajeluihin.

----------


## stenu

Serotta + Ekar: https://www.instagram.com/p/CFhFB6VF..._web_copy_link

----------


## fob

> On se siinä mielessä autuaaksi tekevä, että jos muu ei auta, niin ulkoisten kuppien tilalle voi ruuvata nelikanttikeskiön ja ajella äänettömästi auringonlaskuun eikä tartte edes miettiä, onko keskiömuhvin päädyt rotsattu ihan suoriksi vaiko ei. BB-UN73 pyörii smoothisti ilman huoltoa helposti yhdet viiskyttuhatta kilsaa.  Toki se edellyttää runkoa, missä keskiö kestää reippaanlaista sivuttaissuuntaista puristusta, mikä ei ehkä sitten välttämättä ole oletusarvo kaikissa kuiturungoissa(?)



+1




.

----------


## misopa

> 



Tuo vaijerikieppi pistää häiritsevästi silmään. Muuten mielenkiintoinen uutuus.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Läheltä liippaava pohdintaa maantiemaisista graveleista edellä. Hivenen kiinnostaisi Wilier Jena, "aerohko", 2x, lokarimahdollisuus, harvinaisempi.. Miinuksena pressfit ja ei taida saada kotimaasta. Onko mielipiteitä? 
> https://wilier.com/en/my2021/int/end...vel-bikes/jena
> 
> Lähetetty minun H8266 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ihan huvikseni katselin Wlierin sivuilta ja ehkä vähän hämmentävästi putkiosat ovat kalleimmassakin versiossa Ritcheyn halvempaa perustason Comp-sarjaa. Lisähintaan näytti toki saavan hiilikuituista yhdysrakenteista tanko/stemmiä.

Toisaalta satulaputki, stemmi ja tanko ovat kuitenkin vaihdettavia kunkin mieluisiksi.

----------


## JackOja

> Tuo vaijerikieppi pistää häiritsevästi silmään. Muuten mielenkiintoinen uutuus.



Aivan! Vielä 2020 tuollaista?

----------


## frp

Onko 32mm ulkoleveys sopiva gravel-vanteelle vai onko jo liikaa? Ottaisitteko hookless?

----------


## misopa

^ Erittäin sopiva graveliin ja nykyään myös maantiellekin. Sisäleveyskin saisi olla 21-25mm. 3T:llä jopa 40mm (ulko) ja 29mm (sisä) leveät gravel-kiekot. Rovalilla maantielle 35mm ulkoleveät jne. Suuntaus on kohti leveämpää. 

Hookles, jos ei ole tarkoitus ajaa kovin suurilla paineilla, hook tosin saa vielä suurimman osan rengasvalmistajien suosituksista. Varmempi kovemmilla paineilla, jos epäyhteensopivuutta (toleranssit, yms.) kumin ja kehän kesken.

----------


## rusti

> Hieno Giant. Miltä tuommoinen tuntuu vs maantie pyörä. Koeajot kun ei onnistu kun missään ei ole pyöriä tarjolla.. 
> Olen miettinyt myös että mitenhän focus paralane toimis gravel pyöränä. Siihen taitaa sopia max 37mm renkaat.



Minulla on ollut sähkö-Paralane noin vuoden. Pääasiassa olen ajanut soratielenkkejä. Maistuu. Renkaina Challenge Grifot 32mm. 
Valmistaja lupaa että 35mm renkaat pitäs mahtua.

----------


## Pexi

> Ottaisitteko hookless?



Mietin samaa, mutta omaa hankintaani ohjasi teksti, joka löytyy GP5000 TL kyljestä: MOUNT ONLY ON HOOKED RIMS

----------


## stenu

> Aivan! Vielä 2020 tuollaista?



Joo se on optimoitu perinteisesti ulkoisilla vaijerivedoilla varustettuun teräs- tai titaanirunkoon, jossa takavaihtajan vaijeri tulee mtb-tyyliin vaakaputken ja seatstayn kautta  :Vink:

----------


## stenu

Vroomen: https://opencycle.com/updates/campag...new-drivetrain

----------


## mpk

> Vroomen: https://opencycle.com/updates/campag...new-drivetrain



Nyt kiinnostaa - kovastikin

----------


## stenu

Tuolla vähän syvällisempää pohdintaa: https://cyclingtips.com/2020/09/new-...eed-to-gravel/

----------


## paaton

Shimano on kyllä jäänyt jälkeen ja pahasti.

Ai että olisi maantiefillarissa makea 13speedi. 50T eteen ja taakse 11-32, tai alkukesästä 11-36.
Hei hei etuvaihtaja.

----------


## misopa

Joo, Shimanon täytyy tätä vauhtia skipata kokonaan 12-pykäläinen ja siirtyä suoraan GRX:ssä 1x13 leiriin.

Osaavat muuten kyllä tehdä noista osasarjoista hyvinkin sofistikoituneita.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

1700 euroa mekaanisesta groupsetistä. Joku vois pitää kalliina, mutta kaikillehan se on saman hintainen.

----------


## plr

Vroomen kertoo, että 400-440% on optimaalinen välityssuhde sorapyörissä. En oikein osaa nähdä asiaa samoin, koska tavanomaiset ajot sisältävät suunnilleen 4-60 km/h (1500%) nopeuksia, joilla olisi hyvä saada jonkinlainen järkevä kadenssi käyttöön. Erityisesti lyhyet välitykset loistavat poissaolollaan näissä soravälityksissä.

----------


## stenu

Joo välitysasiat on vähän sama kuin se, että kannattaako maasturiin hommata 150 mm joustoa, jos 90 prosenttia ajasta 100 mm riittää, painaa vähemmän ja on 90 prosenttia ajasta parempi. Välitysten suhteen joutuu tekemään kompromissin siitä, että riittääkö välityksiä myös sille 10 prosentille vai haluaako mielummin välitykset, jotka 90 prosenttia ajasta toimii mahdollisimman hyvin.

Takavaihtajan kestävyys Ekarissa vähän arveluttaa, kun vaihtajan ylin pala näyttäisi olevan samaa komposiittimateriaalia kuin muissakin Campan vaihtajissa ja pari sellaista olen mutakeleissä saanut katki. Ekarin pidempi häkki vielä kasvattaa vipuvarren pituutta, jolloin yläosan olisi syytä olla selvästi vahvemmaksi tehty.

^ E: taitaapa sittenkin olla vaihdettu aluumiiksi vaihtajan yläosan matsku. Hyvä! Nyt pitäisi tosiaan saada se vetosuhde selville. Nykyajan standarditehtailuun perustuen voi kyllä olla liikaa toivottu, että se olisi sama kuin 12-pykäläisissä kahvoissa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Jos ostaa väärin perustein väärin speksatun pyörän niin se menee hukkaan hinnan ollessa 3-5K€. Muuten ei mene hukkaan.



Jos on harrastuksen alkutaipaleella, niin se sopivan pyörän ostaminen ei ole kovin helppoa. Jos ostaisin 5000 euron pyörän, niin kyllä minua harmittaisi, jos paljastuisi että tuli sittenkin ostettua väärä koko. Tai sittenkin haluaisin ne 5-10 mm leveämmät renkaat yms.

Nykyäänkin aika moni pyörämerkkejä koskeva keskusteluketju koskee pyörän kokoon valintaa. Ihmiset kertoo mittojaan ja pohtii että otanko M vai L koon.   Tonnin pyörässä tuo ei niin haittaa, sen kun raaskii pistää kiertoon paljon helpommin.

Ja tämä on siis omakohtainen kokemus, eka maantiepyöräni oli aivan liian iso.  :Hymy:

----------


## skiman

> Minulla on ollut sähkö-Paralane noin vuoden. Pääasiassa olen ajanut soratielenkkejä. Maistuu. Renkaina Challenge Grifot 32mm. 
> Valmistaja lupaa että 35mm renkaat pitäs mahtua.



Hienoa. Jostain netistä luin että 37mm menevät myös, mutta toisiaan valmistaja ilmoittaa max 35mm. Etsin tosiaan pyörää jolla ajaa ympärivuoden ja menisi myös reippailla maantielenkeillä kunhan laittaa kahdet kiekot.

----------


## kervelo

> 1700 euroa mekaanisesta groupsetistä. Joku vois pitää kalliina, mutta kaikillehan se on saman hintainen.



WW-foorumilla on jo huhuja sähköisestä versiosta: saa nähdä minkälainen hintalappu siinä on.

----------


## skiman

> Minulla on ollut sähkö-Paralane noin vuoden. Pääasiassa olen ajanut soratielenkkejä. Maistuu. Renkaina Challenge Grifot 32mm. 
> Valmistaja lupaa että 35mm renkaat pitäs mahtua.



Niin ja tähän vielä, oletko ajanut läpi vuoden ja jos niin millaisilla renkailla talvella?

----------


## Aakoo

^^Muistikuvani mukaan Ekar piti hinnoitella Choruksen alle, joten eiköhän hinta tipu lähemmäs tonnia kun alkuhuumasta päästään. Hinnat on toki suolaiset siitä huolimatta. Sinänsä itselle on vähän pettymys, Choruksen kammet ja powershift tasoiset kahvat. Takavaihtajakaan nyt ei mitään mullistavaa tarjoa.

----------


## stenu

^ Jep, huvittavaa, että itse kuitenkin puhuvat Ultrashifstistä. Kolmentoista takarattaan kanssa viisi vaihdetta ylös ja kolme alas olisi kyllä ollut yksiselitteisesti parempi. Mun mielestä selkeä kustannusperusteinen downgreidaus, vaikka hallittavuudella epätasaisella ajoalustalla jne. selittelevät sitä. Ehkä toi on se, millä OEM-hintoja saadaan painettua sen verran alemmas, että isommatkin pyöräfirmat kiinnostuu.

----------


## misopa

Jospa tuosta Ekaristakin tulee myöhemmin pykälää paremmin speksattu sarja. Katsovat ensin miten uutuus ottaa tuulta alleen.

----------


## rusti

> Niin ja tähän vielä, oletko ajanut läpi vuoden ja jos niin millaisilla renkailla talvella?



En oo ajanu talvella. Sen unohdin mainita, että itse koin tarpeelliseksi suojata rungon tietyt kohdat kiveniskuteipillä, koska ajan sorateillä. Tehtaan suojaus ei ole riittävä. Pyörähän on maantiepyörä.

----------


## stenu

> Jospa tuosta Ekaristakin tulee myöhemmin pykälää paremmin speksattu sarja. Katsovat ensin miten uutuus ottaa tuulta alleen.



Joo jatkuvaan päivitystarpeeseen perustuvaa markkinointistrategiaa tuollainen lähestymistapa tukisi hyvin.  :Hymy: 

Nyt markkinoille tulo jää kolmeatoista vaihdetta lukuunottamatta ja alustavasta hypetyksestä huolimatta minusta vähän teknisesti vaisuksi, vaikka kilpailijoitaan kevyempi onkin. Oikea Ultrashift olisi tarjonnut 1x-systeemeihin jotain sellaista, mihin kilpailijat eivät pysty. Mielenkiinnolla jään odottelemaan, että tuleeko joku pro cyclocross-tiimi ajamaan Ekarilla. Sillä olisi Keski-Euroopassa iso imagollinen merkitys.

----------


## TheMiklu

Jos ultrashift ei toimi kytkimen kanssa? Jos ne ei saaneet sitä vaan toimimaan.

----------


## Hower

> En oo ajanu talvella. Sen unohdin mainita, että itse koin tarpeelliseksi suojata rungon tietyt kohdat kiveniskuteipillä, koska ajan sorateillä. Tehtaan suojaus ei ole riittävä. Pyörähän on maantiepyörä.



Focus Paralane käytössä myös (ei tosin sähköpyörä, Di2 kyllä).
"Pyörähän on maantiepyörä" Joo, nämä termit nyt on mitä on, alunperin sitä myytiin endurance-maantiepyöränä, sitten gravelhenkisenä maantiepyöränä.. Olipahan sitten mikä vaan...
Itse ajan 28mm renkailla myös hiekkateillä, toki suurin osa ajeluista on asfaltilla.
Haluan pitää voimansiirron ja itsenikin puhtaana sekä välttää kiveniskemät joten lokasuojat on käytössä. Niiden kanssa nuo paksuimmat renkaat eivät varmasti mahdu. En tiedä mahtuuko 32mm rengaskaan?

----------


## skiman

> Focus Paralane käytössä myös (ei tosin sähköpyörä, Di2 kyllä).
> "Pyörähän on maantiepyörä" Joo, nämä termit nyt on mitä on, alunperin sitä myytiin endurance-maantiepyöränä, sitten gravelhenkisenä maantiepyöränä.. Olipahan sitten mikä vaan...
> Itse ajan 28mm renkailla myös hiekkateillä, toki suurin osa ajeluista on asfaltilla.
> Haluan pitää voimansiirron ja itsenikin puhtaana sekä välttää kiveniskemät joten lokasuojat on käytössä. Niiden kanssa nuo paksuimmat renkaat eivät varmasti mahdu. En tiedä mahtuuko 32mm rengaskaan?



Hyvä tieto. Tämän pohjalta voisi päätellä että ei ehkä ihan talvi käyttöön mene. Vaikka eihän noihin perinteisiin CC-pyöriin mahdu sen leveämpi ja niitä on pidetty talvipyörinä. 

Samaa mieltä tuosta "Pyörähän on maantiepyörä". Pyörän geo ei ehkä kaikkein maantiepyörämäisin ole, stack/reach suhde 1.55. Monella "varsinaisella" gravel pyörällä tuo suhde on pienempi.

----------


## Hower

^^ Tarkennuksena vielä noihin lokasuojiin: fillarissa on siis sen mukana tulleet pitkät ja nätit Curana-lokarit.
Jos paksumpaa rengasta haluaa laittaa niin onhan noita muitakin lokareita olemassa.

----------


## stenu

Voisko joku Sramin CX1:llä ajava ystävällisesti tsekata mulle, että lukeeko pulikoissa Made in Taiwan vai China? Tämän 2016-vuotisen uutisen mukaan Sram ei valmistaisi Kiinassa enää mitään, mutta uutinen on monta vuotta vanha.

----------


## evlzd

Made in Taiwan lukee mulla ainaki Force 1x eturattaan ja takapakan paketissa.

----------


## frp

Ekar-osasarjassa 9-piikkinen ratas. Ei jatkoon. Kitkahäviöt jo niin suuret, että yhtä hyvin ajaa sillä 10-piikkisellä hullulla kadenssilla. Jo se 10-piikkinenkin on vähän kysymysmerkki onko järkeä.

----------


## Aakoo

Vähän jaloista toki kiinni tarvitseeko sitä 9 piikkistä vai ei, harvemmin itsellä tulee soralla yli viittäkymppiä ajeltua. Ehkä alamäkiin tarkoitettu ylivaihde?

----------


## frp

Niinpä, eli kun tuo 9 piikkinen ja varauksin myös 10 piikkinen ovat hyötysuhteeltaan huonoja ylivaihteita niin lopputulos on, kappas vain, sama kuin 11-pakka järkevillä rattailla...

----------


## josku

> Vähän jaloista toki kiinni tarvitseeko sitä 9 piikkistä vai ei, harvemmin itsellä tulee soralla yli viittäkymppiä ajeltua. Ehkä alamäkiin tarkoitettu ylivaihde?



Sorapyörällä tulee ajettua kyllä asfaltillakin, hienous on siinä että sopii joka pinnalle. Itsellä nyt 1x väliaikaisesti, kun 2x osien tulo venyy. Just ajelin mökille 50/50 soraa ja asfalttia. Kyllä kaipasin toista eturatasta.

----------


## josku

> Välitysten suhteen joutuu tekemään kompromissin siitä, että riittääkö välityksiä myös sille 10 prosentille vai haluaako mielummin välitykset, jotka 90 prosenttia ajasta toimii mahdollisimman hyvin.



Jos haluaa 100%hyvän pyörän, niin miksi tyytyisi 99% hyvään voimansiirtoon

----------


## stenu

^ Niin sitten, kun joku vielä osaisi kertoa, miten se kompromissiton voimansiirto tehdään - tai 100-prosenttisen hyvä pyörä..

----------


## plr

> .. miten se kompromissiton voimansiirto tehdään - tai 100-prosenttisen hyvä pyörä..



100% hyvästä pyörästä en tiedä, mutta voimansiirrosta saisi aika lähelle täydellisen 3x12:lla. Iso välitysskaala ja riittävän pienet hypyt vaihteiden välillä. Tuohon sekventiaaliset sähkövaihteet, niin se on siinä.

----------


## Pexi

Ja noin tuhatsata päällekkäistä välitystä. Täydellisyys tuollaisessa olisi omasta mielestäni todella kaukana. Jos pyöräilyn syvin tarkoitus olisi vaihdella vaihteita, niin sitten tuo olisi täydellinen, muuten kyllä ei.

----------


## JackOja

Joo... 4x13 olisi vielä parempi.

----------


## plr

Tietty jos joku tykkää antaa puuttuvien välitysten määrätä kadenssinsa, ajovauhtinsa, tehonsa ja reittinsä, niin sehän on ok! Kun pyörästä löytyy riittävä määrä välityksiä, voi itse päättää paremmin nuo mainitut. Minulle kelpaisi esimerkiksi 1:2 - 5:1 (1000%) sopivan pienillä hyppäyksillä sorapyörään. Tuohon riittäisi hyvin 1x21 (40:80 - 40:8) 12% hypyillä. Varmaan silti olisi helpompi toteuttaa vastaava triplalla kuin laittaa taakse 80-piikkinen. Etuvaihtajalla myös pääsee äkkiä loikkaamaan suuren hypyn välityksissä, mistä on hyötyä mäkisissä paikoissa.

----------


## Mohkku

> Ja noin tuhatsata päällekkäistä välitystä. Täydellisyys tuollaisessa olisi omasta mielestäni todella kaukana. Jos pyöräilyn syvin tarkoitus olisi vaihdella vaihteita, niin sitten tuo olisi täydellinen, muuten kyllä ei.



Päällekkäisten välitysten tai ylipäätään vaihteiden määrä ei ole kiinnostava asia. Ajattelen niin, että aina pitää olla käytettävissä sopiva välitys. Tai sen verran lievennän määritelmää "aina", että 46-12 on aivan riittävä ja vaikka suurimmissa alamäissä voisikin vaihtaa suuremmalle, tuo riittää oikein hyvin. Keskinopeus ei enää pidemmillä välityksillä kasvaisi yhtään.

----------


## paaton

Kannataa muuten miettiä niiden jyrkempien kohtien kävelemistä, jos ei 1:1 välitykset riitä.

----------


## TERU

Ei paljon huoleta vaikka lähekkäisiä jopa päällekkäisiä välityksiä, mutta jos reunoille pakassa jää rattaita, joita ei koskaan tai ei liki koskaan käytä - menee hukkaan hyviä välityksiä.

----------


## Pexi

> Ekar-osasarjassa 9-piikkinen ratas. Ei jatkoon. Kitkahäviöt jo niin suuret, että yhtä hyvin ajaa sillä 10-piikkisellä hullulla kadenssilla. Jo se 10-piikkinenkin on vähän kysymysmerkki onko järkeä.



Kuinka suuret ne 9-piikkisen kitkahäviöt ovat, huomaako sen jaloissa - montako wattia katoaa kitkaan? Toisaaltahan myös se, että tiputtaa edessä sille lilliputtirattaalle lisää kitkahäviöitä, pienellä eturattaalla on huonompi hyötysyhde kuin isolla.

----------


## Rawjunk

> Kuinka suuret ne 9-piikkisen kitkahäviöt ovat, huomaatko todella sen jaloissasi - montako wattia katoaa kitkaan?



"According to testing done for*Velonews by CeramicSpeed, a 48x10T combination generates a substantial six watts more drag than the equivalent 53x11T at a fairly moderate 250-watt input. And given that drivetrain friction increases progressively with input power — not linearly — those losses would only be more dramatically magnified at typical WorldTour power outputs."

----------


## Pexi

> Minulle kelpaisi esimerkiksi 1:2 - 5:1 (1000%) sopivan pienillä hyppäyksillä sorapyörään. Tuohon riittäisi hyvin 1x21 (40:80 - 40:8) 12% hypyillä. Varmaan silti olisi helpompi toteuttaa vastaava triplalla kuin laittaa taakse 80-piikkinen.



Tarpeensa ja vaatimuksensa kullakin.

Tuo 1:2 - 5: 1 tarkoittaisi siinä triplassa 11/44 takapakkaa ja edessä 22/34/55. Ihme, että kukaan valmistaja ei vielä ole tällaista tuonut markkinoille. Volyymituote.

----------


## Pexi

> "According to testing done for*Velonews by CeramicSpeed, a 48x10T combination generates a substantial six watts more drag than the equivalent 53x11T at a fairly moderate 250-watt input. And given that drivetrain friction increases progressively with input power — not linearly — those losses would only be more dramatically magnified at typical WorldTour power outputs."



6 wattia on aika paljon, sen luultavasti jo pystyy havaitsemaan jaloissaankin. Toisaalta - omista lähtökohdistani ajatellen - tuollainen loikkarivälitys ei olisi käytössä kuin jyrkimmissä ja kovavauhtisimmissa laskuissa ja silloin en missään tapauksessa tuuppaa 250 W tehoja muuta kuin häviävän pienen hetken. Jos silloin katoaa 6 wattia, niin en sitä huomaa. WorldTour jäbät on toista maata, ne ajaa isoa kovaa.

Hieman asiaton ajatus myös kävi päässäni, CeramicSpeedin hattiwatit, mutta näin koneinsinöörinä päätin kuitenkin uskoa tuon 6 watin hukkumisen.

----------


## misopa

Oispa kiva kun tulis esim. tämmönen 13-speed pakka: 11-40t, jossa 11-16 välit hampaan nousulla. Tuo innostaisi paljon enemmän, kuin nuo lisäykset noihin ääripäihin. 46t eturattaalla riittäisi minun ajoympäristössä kaikkeen. Vaan nuo kaksi lisäratasta hassataan noihin ääripäihin. Campalla tosin jo yritystä.

Vapaaratasko se rajoittaa, vai eikö markkinoilla ole ketään muuta kiinnostunutta?

----------


## paaton

Justiinsa noin. Campalla hyvää ideaa. Alapäässä oikea tempopakka ja sitten isot rattaat mäkiä varten.

----------


## Hower

Tulipahan taas tänään vääringraveloidessa ilmi, että paksumpia renkaita tarvittaisiin nimenomaan asfaltilla: kuoppia, railoja, möykkyjä, poisjyrsityn asfaltin teräviä reunoja, kanttikiviä, asfaltin palasia, irtokiviä yms. Sileällä hiekkapolulla pärjää kivasti 28mm renkailla. Pikkasen varoo, ettei lähe mutkissa rengas alta kun on aika sileä gummi.

----------


## Mohkku

> Kannataa muuten miettiä niiden jyrkempien kohtien kävelemistä, jos ei 1:1 välitykset riitä.



Ehkä nyt kuitenkin pyörä viritetään kuskin ja käyttötarpeen mukaiseksi, eikä päinvastoin.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Vroomen kertoo, että 400-440% on optimaalinen välityssuhde sorapyörissä. En oikein osaa nähdä asiaa samoin, koska tavanomaiset ajot sisältävät suunnilleen 4-60 km/h (1500%) nopeuksia, joilla olisi hyvä saada jonkinlainen järkevä kadenssi käyttöön. Erityisesti lyhyet välitykset loistavat poissaolollaan näissä soravälityksissä.



Itselle on seulottu kokeilemalla alueeksi 376%, mutta vaihtamalla taakse 11-34 alueeksi tulee 400%. (vaihtoehtoina ovat 44/34 ja 11-32 tai 44/36 ja 11-34 tai 44/34 ja 11-34)

----------


## paaton

Mitenkäs prosentit lasketaan? 50/34 ja 11-30. Eikös tuostakin tule gravell spesifin mukaisesti prosentteja?

----------


## plr

> Mitenkäs prosentit lasketaan? 50/34 ja 11-30. Eikös tuostakin tule gravell spesifin mukaisesti prosentteja?



Pienin välitys 34-30 eli välityssuhde 1,13. Suurin välitys 50-11 eli välityssuhde 4,55. Tuosta laskemalla 401% välitysskaala.

Olen vahvasti Mohkun kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, että välitykset pitäisi laittaa tarpeen mukaan eikä antaa pyörän määrätä sitä miten voi ajaa. Jos vaihteita on käytettävissä laajalla skaalalla ja pienin välein tai jopa portaattomasti, silloin vaihteisto ei rajoita pyöräilyä tarpeettomasti. Jos 1:2-välitystä ei tarvitse, niin sehän on mainiota. Minulla olisi tuolle paljonkin käyttöä eikä yhtään kiinnosta taluttaa niissä paikoissa, joissa tuota tarvitaan.

Olisi ehkä tällekin kaverille voinut mekaanikko laittaa välitykset, joiden kanssa ei tarvitse taluttaa:
https://youtu.be/Jj8qUQfueC8?t=136

----------


## stenu

Jaa tämä välityskeskustelu jatkuu edelleen  :Hymy: 

Mahdollisimman laajat välitykset on yleensä kuitenkin vain yksi vaihteiston tai voimansiirron toivottavista ominaisuuksista. Muita voi olla esim. helppokäyttöisyys, helppohoitoisuus, luotettavuus, toimintavarmuus, keveys jne. jne. Jos unohdetaan välitysten laajuus kokonaan, 100-prosenttisesti paras voimansiirto onkin yksivaihteinen. Kun huomioidaan kaikki ominaisuudet, useimmille se paras lienee joku kompromissi 3x12 tms ja 1x1 väliltä. (Ja itseasiassa yhdelläkin pärjää yllättävän pitkälle. T. nimimerkki "Tänään neljä tuntia MTB-rogainingia yhdellä vaihteella")

----------


## Mohkku

Koitin tuossa sanoa, että mahdollisimman laaja välitysalue ei ole tavoite, vaan omaan käyttöön riittävän laaja alue ja siinä tavoitteena on ennen kaikkea säätää eturatastus (2x) niin, että se toimii jouhevasti yleensä käytettävillä ajonopeuksilla. Tuossa muuten 3x voisi olla aika helppo laittaa kohdilleen, vaikka haluaisikin jyrkkiin mäkiin todella lyhyet vaihteet.

Ja kun luotettavuuden otit puheeksi, sekin on varsinkin gravelpyörässä (toki yhtä lailla retkipyörässä ja oikeastaan kaikissa muissakin) varmasti useimmille tärkeä asia. Nyt 12-vaihdetta on jo arkipäivä ja 13 ilmeisesti tulossa, en voi mitään sille, että annan muiden testata näiden järjestelmien luotettavuuden kurassa ja suolassa ennen kuin vakuutun niiden käyttökelpoisuudesta ja alan niistä haaveilla. Laitoin muuten juuri Saksaan tilauksen 1x9-voimansiirrosta octalink-keskiöllä, pakettiin tulee myös mekaaniset V-jarrut. Shimano näyttää olevan supistanut tuollaisten osien tarjontaa (tehnyt tilaa 12-tuotteille?), ennen oli paremmin 3x9 kelvollisia kampisarjoja (helppo muokata 1x9). Nyt varsinkin vipujen saatavuus oli yhtä tuskaa, ellei olisi laittanut Soraa (kelpaa ilmeisesti yhteen Deoren vaihtajan kanssa?) Soran vivut vaan jostain syystä maksaa tuplasti sen mitä Alivio tai Deore. Vaihtoehtoisesti Sram X5. Mutta kun talouden vastaavissa pyörissä on Shimanoa, päätin siinä pysyä.

----------


## yksinteoin

Tuli ajettua Falling Leaves Lahti 135km tuossa lauantaina ja nyt vähän se fiilis, että ehkä ens kaudelle voisi päivittää gravelia. Nyt olen ajanut oikeastaan kaikki vuoden grävelit krossarilla jossa 35mm Rene Hersen slicksit, mutta tuollakin pätkällä kaipaisi useampaan otteeseen vähän greivel-spesifimpää pyörää. Geometria yhdistettynä noihin kapeahkoihin renkaisiin teki erityisesti alkumatkan alamäistä kiinnostavia ja pariin kertaan meinas muutenkin ajo päätyä kovavauhtissa soraluisuissa ojan puolelle. Pätkällä myös oli jonkun verran sellaista kivikkoisempaa metsätietä jossa olis kaivannut vähän pehmeämpää ajotuntumaa.

Eri gravel-vaihtoehtoja tullut tutkittua pitkään ja speksit ovat muotoutuneet suurin piirtein tämänkaltaisiksi (kaikkien ei toki tarvitse toteutua samassa pyörässä, joidenkin painoarvo suurempi kuin toisten):
-Hyvännäköinen
-Shimanon (mekaaninen) osasarja
-Paikat tavaratelineille etuhaarukassa
-Valmistusmaa mieluummin Taiwan kuin Kiina
-Jonkinlainen tärinänsuodatus
-Geometriasta saa "riittävästi" maantiepyörämäisen (taloudessa ei maantiepyörää)
-Voisi ajaa krossit myös, jos tulee myytyä vanha krossari alta pois
-Plussaa jos joku sielukas merkki - luultavasti ei tule harkittua Canyonia, Rosea yms insinöörimäisiä järkipyöriä
-Budjetti 2500-4000, mieluummin kuitenkin lähempänä kolmeatonnia
-Paino ei kauheasti kiinnosta, ei saa olla verkonpaino mutta tuskin mikään tässä budjetissa onkaan
-Plussaa jos saa hankittua kivijalkaliikkeestä, mutta ei välttämätöntä

Tällä hetkellä shortlist näyttää about tältä:
Specialized Diverge
Kona Libre CR DL
Standert Erdgeschoss
BMC Urs
Chapter2 AO

Joku ehkä saa kiinni spekseistä ja shortlististä ja osaa suositella muita kiinnostavia, mieluiten kokemusten ja perustelujen kanssa, mutta eniten kiinnostais vastaukset pariin kysymykseen:

1) Miten nuo tärinää vaimentavat mekanismit toimivat käytännössä? Itsellä ei mitään kokemusta, mutta kun miettii missä kunnossa suuri osa ajettavista teistä on, niin alkanut kiinnostelemaan eri valmistajien vaihtoehdot
2) Onko jollain esim URS tai vastaava "maastopyörämäisellä" geometrialla varustettu pyörä, millaisia kokemuksia/fiiliksiä käytöstä maantiellä? Vaikka nyt graveliä hankkimassa, niin samalla pyörällä tulee maantiekiekkosetin kanssa ajettua myös 150km+ maantielenkkejäkin (tosin nykyäänhän noita oon ajanut krossarilla, että varmasti siihen verrattuna gravelikään ei hassumpi)

EDIT: + jos jollakulla ajokokemuksia tuosta uudesta Spessun Divergestä, niin ne kyllä kiinnostaa - se on ehkä tuolla shortlistilla kärkivaihtoehto tällä hetkellä (harmi että Comp-mallin hienoa oranssia versiota ei ole euroopassa saatavilla ja muutenkin saatavuus taitaa olla heikonlainen)

----------


## paaton

Minä olen kyllä tykännyt ninerista. Mekaanisten vaihteiden kanssa kannattaa kiinnittää huomiota myös vaijereiden reititykseen. Ninerissa ohjainputket valmiina, joihin menee täyspitkät kuoret. Ei voisi paljoa helpompaa olla. Valmiina pyörinä ovat kyllä minusta ylihintaisia.

Trekin Checkpoint kannattaa kyllä lisätä listaan, jos vaan hinta on siedettävä.

----------


## paaton

Geometriaan kannattaa tosiaan kiinnittää huomiota. Äkkiä katsoen diverge on vastaava korkealla emäputkella oleva, mitä ninerikin. Pakko valita kokoa pienempi,  tai sitten käyttää -17deg stemmiä. Stackissa ero cycloon voi olla iso.

Divergessä kyllä ongelmaton bsa keskiö taas.

----------


## misopa

Somessa pukkasi tämmösen vastaan ja siitä lähtien ollut kuume päällä vaihtaa runkoa.

Colnago G3x.

Runko hyvin pitkälle sama kuin V3Rs maantie semi-aero kisapyörä (jolla muuten ajettiin hetki sitten Tourin voittoon). Geo vain aavistuksen loivempi ja rengastilaa 42mm asti. Mitään varsinaisia mukaavuutta lisääviä kikkoja tuossa ei ole. Ja itselle olisi kerrankin myös matala emäputki. Shimanon GRX-800 osasarjalla varustettu, että sikäli täyttää kysyjän toiveet. Ja sieluakin vissiin on. Hintaa kompliitilla tosin 4500€ luokkaa, mutta ainahan ne budjetit tykkää venyä ja paukkua.

https://glorycycles.com/ride-notes/3...ssions-review/

----------


## JackOja

^ai että tuo vihreä olisi hieno!

Keskiö epäilyttää.

----------


## misopa

> Keskiö epäilyttää.



Joo. Se on joku Colnagon oma viritys. Paperilla järkevä, mutta jääkö yksin tuon kanssa ja miten osia jatkossa.

----------


## paaton

> Joo. Se on joku Colnagon oma viritys. Paperilla järkevä, mutta jääkö yksin tuon kanssa ja miten osia jatkossa.



Eikös tuo ole kierrekeskiö? Aiempaan malliin saanut normaalin shimanon pressfitin sisään, mutta nyt uudempi muutettu pelkäksi kierteelliseksi? 

Adaptereita takuulla saa jatkossakin, jos Colnago sattuu kuolemaan. Mutta teknisesti tuo kuulostaa kyllä hyvältä.

----------


## penyeach

Edellisen sivun keskustelua lukiessa alkoi tehdä mieli sinkulaa.

----------


## Hower

Miksi ne kaikki vaihteet pitäisi saada takarattaalle kun on aikanaan keksitty etuvaihtaja? 
No, jos etuvaihtajaa ei olisi keksitty ja joku toisi sen markkinoille nyt niin foorumilla intoiltaisiin aivan nerokkaan ylivoimaisesta keksinnöstä? Ja varmaan myytäisiin joku uusi pyöräilyn alalaji ostajille.
En oo huomannut että säihkövaihteiden naksuttelu eturattaalla olisi jotenkin vaivalloinen juttu. Päinvastoin, sillä saa vaikkapa alamäki-mutka-ylämäki yhdistelmän hoidettua nopeasti ja luovasti manuaaliasetuksilla.

----------


## JackOja

Etuvaihtaja on historiaa jo taviksillekin koska TM hehkutti 1x:ää viimeisimmässä fillarivertailussaan.

Mutta saahan etuvaihtajaa käyttää, ei sitä ole laissa vielä kielletty vaikka kaikki eivät sitä tarvitse.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Sen mitä tästä voi ketjusta päätellä niin gravel grinding on kaikista pyöräilyn alalajeista kaikkein hankalin kaluston ja muun säätämisen suhteen.

----------


## JackOja

^ja kaikkein eniten on asioita, jotka pitää tehdä ns. oikein.

----------


## Hower

> Etuvaihtaja on historiaa jo taviksillekin koska TM hehkutti 1x:ää viimeisimmässä fillarivertailussaan.
> 
> Mutta saahan etuvaihtajaa käyttää, ei sitä ole laissa vielä kielletty vaikka kaikki eivät sitä tarvitse.



Seeelväpä tämä. Etuvaihtajat poistetaan seuraavan kahden/kolmen vuoden ajaksi, sitten ne "keksitään" uudelleen ja kansa ostaa taas...

----------


## JackOja

> ...Etuvaihtajat poistetaan seuraavan kahden/kolmen vuoden ajaksi, sitten ne "keksitään" uudelleen ja kansa ostaa taas...



Mutku... nehän ovat olleet poissa jo kauemmin  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Mohkku

Nythän jokainen voi valita pyöräänsä valtavirran vastaisen ratkaisun ja näin erottua taviksista. Ehkä kuitenkin on tärkeintä, että tekee ratkaisunsa perustellusti omien tarpeiden ohjaamana, ei vallitsevan muodin takia tai siksi, että nykyään kovasti 1x-voimansiirtoa kehutaan ("nämä on nykyään suosittuja = osta sellainen"). Yleensä kehumisen yhteydessä unohdetaan mainita, millä kriteereillä arviointia tehdään. Myyjän onnistuminen omassa työssään kun ei ole kuluttajan tavoitteena.

Gravel-keskustelukin lähti mielestäni  (tai ainakin niin minä haluan asiat nähdä) aikoinaan eräänlaisena vastavoimana tai evoluution jatkeena cyclobuumille, jossa oli kalustolle tiukat kilpailulajitaustaiset säännöt ja jotka ei aina parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla vastanneet siviilipyöräilijöiden tarpeisiin. Sallivuus oli graveliin liittyvä piirre, jota markkinointikoneisto on yrittänyt tuhota, koska se vaikeuttaa luokittelua eli markkinointia. Tätä taustaa vasten ainoa haaste onkin pitää pää kylmänä taistelussa markkinavoimia vastaan ilman jonkinsortin anarkismia tai erilaisuuden tavoittelua.

----------


## stenu

Painonsäästön takia Ekar-päivitys ei ainakaan varsinaisesti kannata: 1x13 on 16 grammaa kevyempi kuin Chorus 2x12 ja 180 grammaa painavampi kuin 2x12 Super Record.

https://bikerumor.com/2020/09/24/exc...down-weigh-in/

(Mekaanisille jarruille tarkoitettu CX1 taitaa jäädä kevyimmäksi 1X-setiksi koskaan. Luultavasti jopa siitä huolimatta, että Ekarista tulisi ei hydro-versio, jota tuskin hirveen vakavasti kannattaa odotella.)

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> ^ja kaikkein eniten on asioita, jotka pitää tehdä ns. oikein.



Kyllä väärin harrastamisen mahdollisuus on järkyttävän suuri.

----------


## Hower

No, ite ainakin tykkään kun etuvaihtajaa tai etuvaihtaja/takavaihtajayhdistelmää käyttämällä on mahdollista tiputtaa vaikka välitykset nopeasti alamäkivauhdista ylämäkihidasteeseen sopiviksi. Eri asia sitten jos jurruttaa jotain tasasta korpisuoraa aeeroasennossa huohottaen, Joutaahan siinä lonksuttelemaan takavaihtajaa pykälä kerrallaan...
Mutta joo, trendi on nyt 1x. Uskotaan  :Hymy: 
Toki mun pyörä on muutenkin vääränlainen maantiepyöräksi ja vääränlainen graveliksi. P...kele.

----------


## JackOja

> No, ite ainakin tykkään kun etuvaihtajaa tai etuvaihtaja/takavaihtajayhdistelmää käyttämällä on mahdollista tiputtaa vaikka välitykset nopeasti alamäkivauhdista ylämäkihidasteeseen sopiviksi.



Niin, tämähän on se etu. Ja saa pienet vaihtelut rattaiden välillä ja kadenssin siksi aina tismalleen sopivaksi. Monta kertaa jo nämä todettu. Eikä asiassa ole oikeaa ja väärää. Kaikki ovat yhtä oikein. Joillekin 1x on sopiva, joillekin taas 2x tai 3x. Ei ole kiistelyn aihe. Mielipide- ja tottumiskysymys. 

Minusta 1x on minulle hyvä ja riittävä, mutta en silti lähde ristiretkelle useampia eturattaita vastaan. Epäilijöitä kehoitan toki mahdollisuuksien mukaan kokeilemaan. Enkä pahoita mieltäni vaikka kokeilun jälkeen toteaisi itselleen toimimattomaksi. Itse olen ajellut myös 2äxää ja 3äxää.





> Mutta joo, trendi on nyt 1x. Uskotaan



Sun _ei tarvii millään tavalla_ noteerata trendejä tai tehdä asioita vastoin tahtoasi jos joku muu tekee eri tavalla.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onko jollakin pks:lla antaa koeponnistettavaksi kuituista Canyonin Grailia koossa S. Harkinnassa harmaalla ukolla moinen hinnat alkaen malli.

----------


## moukari

> ^ja kaikkein eniten on asioita, jotka pitää tehdä ns. oikein.



Just näin. Välillä tuntuu, että ei missään nimessä saa ajaa sisärenkaallisilla renkailla, pitää olla tubeless ja tosi matalat paineet, pitää olla tosi leveät ja tosi kevyet vanteet, pitää olla aero, pitää olla kevyt pyörä, pitää olla hiilikuitua, pitää olla levyjarrut, pitää olla hydrauliset levyjarrut, pitää olla 1x, 46T pitää riittää kaikkeen jne. Eikös gravel ollut vielä hetki sitten se pyöräilyn laji jota saa harrastaa juuri kuin itse haluaa  :Sekaisin:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## misopa

> ei missään nimessä saa ajaa sisärenkaallisilla renkailla, pitää olla tubeless ja tosi matalat paineet, pitää olla tosi leveät ja tosi kevyet vanteet, pitää olla aero, pitää olla kevyt pyörä, pitää olla hiilikuitua, pitää olla levyjarrut, pitää olla hydrauliset levyjarrut, pitää olla 1x, 46T pitää riittää kaikkeen



Siinähän ne tuli oleelliset kiteytettynä  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexi

Huomattakoon kuitenkin, että hiilikuituinen gravelpyörä on sama kuin muovinen shamppanjalasi.

----------


## arctic biker

Heh, minähän olen edelläkävijä. Ruotsalaisella Pärlagolla tuli oppikouluun vintattua aikoinaan ja soratietä 9 km. 3vaihteinen SturmeyArcher takanapa ja rumpujarrut käsikahvalla eikä etujarrua...
Vuosia en viitsi kertoa mutta joulupukista seuraava kuiten.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Seuraavaksi täytynee ostaa titaaninen aerogravelpyörä 3x13 voimansiirrolla.

----------


## plr

> Seuraavaksi täytynee ostaa titaaninen aerogravelpyörä 3x13 voimansiirrolla.



Asiaa!

----------


## Pexi

> Seuraavaksi täytynee ostaa titaaninen aerogravelpyörä 3x13 voimansiirrolla.



Katso nyt kuitenkin tämä video ennen hankintaa:

----------


## LJL

> Katso nyt kuitenkin tämä video ennen hankintaa:



Pystyin katsomaan noin 2:30 asti, minkä jälkeen rasauttava paasaus, jossa on vaikutteita yli 99-vuotiaan dementikon puhetyylistä, alkoi rasauttaa pahasti. Voi sanoa että rasahti.

----------


## mpk

> Katso nyt kuitenkin tämä video ennen hankintaa:



Kerrassaan loistava!

----------


## TunturiSport

youtube_share video
Täyttä asiaa! Taas nähdään että vain yli kuusikymppisiä kannattaa kuunnella.

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JaniM

> Seeelväpä tämä. Etuvaihtajat poistetaan seuraavan kahden/kolmen vuoden ajaksi, sitten ne "keksitään" uudelleen ja kansa ostaa taas...



1x on valmistajille/myyjille kuin taivaanlahja. Halvemmista valmistuskustannuksista huolimatta voi pyörästä pyytää saman, tai kalliimman hinnan  :Hymy:

----------


## Arza22

> 1x on valmistajille/myyjille kuin taivaanlahja. Halvemmista valmistuskustannuksista huolimatta voi pyörästä pyytää saman, tai kalliimman hinnan



Joo ja kohta alkaa mennä kaupaksi päivityssarjat joilla voi muuttaa 1x systeemin 2x:ksi. Ja graveleihin aletaan myymään ohjaustangon päivityssarjaa jolla muuttaa käyrätanko suoraksi. Mutta hyvähän se on että asiat kehittyy ja harrastajilla riittää päivitettävää, muutenhan rahat pitäisi tuhlata johonkin turhaan...

----------


## Qilty

Oliko tämä jo täällä?

https://gravelbike-store.com/en/cust...iesel-starting

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jani Mahonen

https://www.captiongenerator.com/198...grinding-right

----------


## Qilty

> https://www.captiongenerator.com/198...grinding-right





Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mika_koo

> Kyllä väärin harrastamisen mahdollisuus on järkyttävän suuri.



Kyllä on melkein joisi olutta joka ei ole IPAa. Vihkoon menee. 

Lähetetty minun SM-F700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

> Kyllä on melkein joisi olutta joka ei ole IPAa. Vihkoon menee. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-F700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Meinasitko, että vaikka suurin osa ipana myytävistä oluista on keskinkertaista kuraa, jotka vaan ratsastaa ipa-buumilla, niin ipaa ostamalla saa kuitenkin keskimäärin paremman vastineen rahoilleen kuin jonkun muun tyyppistä olutta ostamalla? Sama juttu gravel-pyörissä?

Vai yrititkö olla hauska ja viitata tämän foorumin olutlankaan? Jos, niin se meni tosi pahasti vihkoon, koska siellä ei kyllä ole ollut minkäänlaista väärinjuonnin mahdollisuutta. Kukaan ei ole yrittänyt määritellä siitä, että miten tai millaista olutta jonkun toisen pitäisi juoda. Toisin kuin tällä osastolla on tehty.

Sinällään mielenkiintoista, että Mr Kotlenburg otti väärinpyöräilyasian esiin, kun on itse pahimpana oikeinpyöräilypoliisina ollut puuttumassa toisten tapoihin lähestyä gravel pyöräilyä. Väärin ja suorastaan elitististä on esimerkiksi se, jos joku haluaa pyöräillä huolella speksatulla teräsrungolla mieluummin kuin jollain muulla pyörällä ja päätti lopulta perustaa oman ketjun itselleen ja muille omasta mielestään oikeinpyöräileville.

----------


## pturunen

> https://www.captiongenerator.com/198...grinding-right



offtopiikkia, mutta miksi ihmeessä aina on 20 sekuntia mainoksia, joita pitää kärsiä nähdäkseen videon. 

Tämä muutama postaus sitten linkattu pyörä oli minusta jotenkin ufolla tavalla aika hieno:

https://gravelbike-store.com/en/cust...iesel-starting

Edellyttää kyllä jonkinasteista lokasuojaa, tai lahkeet ovat normaalia enemmän kurassa.

----------


## paaton

No nyt tuli markkinarako pullotelineadapterille runkoihin joista puuttuu satulaputki...

----------


## Arza22

Ja kun tuohon pyörään haluaa vaihtaa 2x voimansiirron niin mihinpä laitat etuvaihtajan kiinni.

----------


## LJL

> Meinasitko, että vaikka suurin osa ipana myytävistä oluista on keskinkertaista kuraa, jotka vaan ratsastaa ipa-buumilla, niin ipaa ostamalla saa kuitenkin keskimäärin paremman vastineen rahoilleen kuin jonkun muun tyyppistä olutta ostamalla? Sama juttu gravel-pyörissä?
> 
> Vai yrititkö olla hauska ja viitata tämän foorumin olutlankaan? Jos, niin se meni tosi pahasti vihkoon, koska siellä ei kyllä ole ollut minkäänlaista väärinjuonnin mahdollisuutta. Kukaan ei ole yrittänyt määritellä siitä, että miten tai millaista olutta jonkun toisen pitäisi juoda. Toisin kuin tällä osastolla on tehty.
> 
> Sinällään mielenkiintoista, että Mr Kotlenburg otti väärinpyöräilyasian esiin, kun on itse pahimpana oikeinpyöräilypoliisina ollut puuttumassa toisten tapoihin lähestyä gravel pyöräilyä. Väärin ja suorastaan elitististä on esimerkiksi se, jos joku haluaa pyöräillä huolella speksatulla teräsrungolla mieluummin kuin jollain muulla pyörällä ja päätti lopulta perustaa oman ketjun itselleen ja muille omasta mielestään oikeinpyöräileville.



Hoh-hoijjakkaa. Metakeskustelua, olutta, vääryyttä ja oikeutta sekä teräsraameja. Jos vaikka jompikumpi ilmoittaa korjaavansa sukupuolta, niin saadaan jännittäviä uusia dimensioita gravelkeskusteluihin?  :Leveä hymy:  Juu, ja myönnän itsekin syyllistyneeni metakeskusteluun. Korjaan tilanteen sanomalla vielä kerran, että hyvää päivää, että oli rasauttava pappa siinä edellisen sivun videossa. Sen nyt sanoinkin jo aikaisemmin. Ei mitään uutta sanottavaa ole minullakaan. Lopetan koko homman, tai ainakin edelleen harkitsen sitä. Rene Herseistä valmistan suurehkon hyttyskynttilän pimeneviin iltoihin.

----------


## stenu

> Hoh-hoijjakkaa.



Just niin. Olisi kovin kiva, jos kaikki (minä mukaanlukien) muistaisi, että vaikka toinen olisi eri mieltä, ei se automaattisesti tarkoita sitä, että hän on väärässä, eikä varsinkaan sitä, että itse olet oikeassa.

E: Juu ja toivottavasti noi pyöräilyitsetuhoiset ajatukset hellittää pian. Kurjaa seurata vierestä, kun mies kaivaa hautaa pyörilleen.

----------


## LJL

> Kurjaa seurata vierestä, kun mies kaivaa hautaa pyörilleen



Eipä tässä, mulla on vaan edelleen motivaatio kateissa. Ehkä se on niinkuin raha, että sitä saa aina lisää (?)

----------


## stenu

> Ehkä se on niinkuin raha, että sitä saa aina lisää (?)



Pyöräilyn lopettaminen on ehkä vielä tyhmempää tulevaisuudessa, koska se on suunnilleen ainoa rahaa vievä harrastus, jota valtio subventoi ja jos toi korotus menee läpi, niin jopa suht avokätisesti. Onneksi en ehtinyt hankkimaan vielä mitään uutta pyörää. Yrittäjänä olisi suoranaista tyhmyyttä olla hankimatta yhtä työsuhdepyörää, jonka jälkeen 1200 euron rajaan asti voi laittaa kaikki tarvehankinnat firman piikkiin ihan verottajan määräyksestä ja hyötyä useita satoja euroja vuodessa. Ei tossa mitään järkeä ole valtion kantilta katsoen, mutta mun seuraava gravelpyörä on työsuhdegravelpyörä. Tai ainakin myyn jonkun olemassa olevista firmalle. Olikohan täällä jo työsuhdepyörälanka, koska jossain määrin huidellaan aiheen vierestä.

https://www.hs.fi/talous/art-2000006654027.html

----------


## skiman

Ja pohdintaa / kysymyksiä itse aiheeseen. Olen tässä pohtinut Giant Revolt Advanced 2 pyörää, joka kyllä vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä vaihtoehdolta. Mutta tulipa mieleen, että ajaisko minun tapauksessa Defy advanced 2 sama asian. Eli 95% kestopäällysteellä ja mahdollisesti talvella 35mm gravel renkailla ajoa?
Noissa ei geometrian mukaan ole kuin joitain millejä eroa. Suurin ero taitaa olla emäputken pituus 185mm vs 165mm ja tietenkin se rengastila joka on kai 35mm valmistajan mukaan defyssä ja 45mm revoltissa.
Mutta mitä saan valitsemalla defyn tai toisin päin mitä menetän?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> offtopiikkia, mutta miksi ihmeessä aina on 20 sekuntia mainoksia, joita pitää kärsiä nähdäkseen videon.



Kieltämättä se on aika pirskahtelevan ärsyttävää. Näin se markkinatalous toimii, kun tuo palvelu on lähes ilmainen meemintuottajalle, niin jostain se tuotto on saatava.

Näyttää siltä että alustana on Youtube jolloin toki voi lähteä Youtube Premium - jäseneksi jolloin mainokset häviävät mutta jäsenyys maksaa.

----------


## stenu

> Ja pohdintaa / kysymyksiä itse aiheeseen. Olen tässä pohtinut Giant Revolt Advanced 2 pyörää, joka kyllä vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä vaihtoehdolta. Mutta tulipa mieleen, että ajaisko minun tapauksessa Defy advanced 2 sama asian. Eli 95% kestopäällysteellä ja mahdollisesti talvella 35mm gravel renkailla ajoa?
> Noissa ei geometrian mukaan ole kuin joitain millejä eroa. Suurin ero taitaa olla emäputken pituus 185mm vs 165mm ja tietenkin se rengastila joka on kai 35mm valmistajan mukaan defyssä ja 45mm revoltissa.
> Mutta mitä saan valitsemalla defyn tai toisin päin mitä menetän?



Trail-mitassa, takahaarukan pituudessa ja akselivälissä on sen verran eroja, että minun mielestäni olisivat melkolailla erilaisia pyöriä ajaa. Jos haluat enemmän maantiepyörämäistä fiilistä ja herkkyyttä kaarreajoon, niin Defy on noista parempi valinta. Jos haluat tosi vakaata ja rauhallista käytöstä pitkille suorille, voi Revolt miellyttää enemmän, vaikka käyttö olisikin puhtaasti asfalttia. Etupään numeroiden perusteella arvottuna, Revoltissa ohjaus alkaa ”kaatumaan” tai yliohjaamaan Defyä helpommin, jos alla on leveät sliksit matalilla paineilla. Runkokokokin vaikuttaa, koska esim. Revoltin ohjausgeometria muuttuu melko paljon M -> M/L.

(Vähän aiheen vierestä, koska cx, mutta mikäli jotain sattuu kiinnostamaan, niin tässä on mielenkiintoinen vuoropuhelu pro-cx-kuskin ja runkomaakarilegendan välillä siitä, miten krossarin runkogeometriaa hienosäädetään eurokrossiradoille. Mielenkiintoinen varsinkin niille, jotka seuraa cyclocrossia sen verran, että on kärryllä noista mainituista radoista.)

----------


## paaton

Menetät talvikauden. Defyyn ei järkeviä nastarenkaita taida mennä.

----------


## Leewi

> Menetät talvikauden. Defyyn ei järkeviä nastarenkaita taida mennä.



Kuis? 35c on ilmoitettu mahtuvuus, ihan ok.

----------


## skiman

Joo ja ajattelin ajella vain ei nastarenkailla talven. Mennään muilla pyörillä ne päivät kun on tarve nastalle. Talvesta riippuen niitä on 2-60 päivää.
Lumisella / polanteisella pinnalla pärjää ilman nastojakin, tai ainakin on pärjännyt.

----------


## Jami2003

Saiko täällä käydä vaan metatason keskustelua vai passaako kysyä hyvää 30mm rengasta soralla ja asfaltille.

----------


## moukari

Jos ajat sekä soraa että asfalttia, niin Schwalbe G-One Speed pitäisi löytyä 30-622 koossa. Mulla on ollut 35 mm koossa viimeiset parituhatta kilometriä, on menty ties mistä louhikosta läpi ja hyvin on kestänyt. Aika hyvin tuntuu myös rullaavan, ei tosin ole ihan yhtä nopea kuin Schwalben Pro One 25 mm, mutta pari asfaltilla ajettua Strava-KOMia olen näillä napannut. Oli myös aika vaivaton tubeless-asennus.

----------


## Jami2003

Kiitän. Tällä hetkellä alla 28mm Gp 5000 ja tarkoitus olisi ajella niin pitkään kun kelit on jotenkin järkevät iloisesti sekaisin molempia. Täällä kun pelkät asfaltti lenkit on harvassa. Tallista löytyy teräs Rove 42 mm grevelkingeillä rospuutto keleille mutta on se sellainen traktori tuohon katukiitäjään verrattuna ettei nappaa ennen kuin on pakko.

----------


## stenu

Bombtrack Hook EXT Ti, mutta miten voi M-kokoinen titskugravelrunko painaa 2,1 kg? Se on aika paljon, vaikka onkin T46, läpiakselit jne.

----------


## mpk

^
Mut onhan se niin nätti!

----------


## josku

Oikein tai väärin, joka tapauksessa hiekkatiepyörä sai tänään eteen toisen rattaan

----------


## stenu

^ Kiilautuuko tossa ketju pikkurattaan ja rungon väliin, jos sattuu tipahtamaan yli? Kuvassa iso rataskin näyttää olevan tosi lähellä viistoputkea. Vai hämääkö vaan kuva? Jonkun drop stopparin laittaisin joka tapauksessa.

----------


## LJL

En tiedä miten Racemaxissa mutta vanhanliiton Explorossa ketju hirttää 34t etulimpulla railakkaasti rungon väliin niin että maalit ovat muisto vain (paatonilta ostettu - eikun vaihdettu, Ultegran etulimpulla - 3M ei auttanut  :Hymy: ). Oikein säädetty vaihtaja ensiarvoisen tärkeä. Parantelin suojausta laittamalla incidentin jälkeen paksun vulkanoituvan rungonsuojateipin kriittiselle alueelle, ei ole tainnut sen jälkeen kertaakaan tippua, johtunee myös vaihdosta RX-mallin takavaihtajaan.

----------


## moukari

> En tiedä miten Racemaxissa mutta vanhanliiton Explorossa ketju hirttää 34t etulimpulla railakkaasti rungon väliin niin että maalit ovat muisto vain (paatonilta ostettu - eikun vaihdettu, Ultegran etulimpulla - 3M ei auttanut ). Oikein säädetty vaihtaja ensiarvoisen tärkeä. Parantelin suojausta laittamalla incidentin jälkeen paksun vulkanoituvan rungonsuojateipin kriittiselle alueelle, ei ole tainnut sen jälkeen kertaakaan tippua, johtunee myös vaihdosta RX-mallin takavaihtajaan.



Mulla loppui ketjujen tippumiset ja haarukkaan lyönnit siihen päivään, kun vaihdoin RX-takavaihtajaan, on se kätevä keksintö.

----------


## LJL

> Mulla loppui ketjujen tippumiset ja haarukkaan lyönnit siihen päivään, kun vaihdoin RX-takavaihtajaan, on se kätevä keksintö.



Kyllä, aivan ässä. Enpä ollut tullut ajatelleeksi, mutta ei ole myöskään chainstay saanut yhtään tälliä sen jälkeen.

----------


## stenu

^ RX varmaan ratkoisi myös chainsuck-ongelman.

Mulla on tommonen Dedan Dog Fang estämässä ketjun sisäpuolelle tippumisen. Halpa, yksinkertainen ja toimiva, mutta ei estä niitä helkkarin chainsuckeja ja ei toimi kuin luddiittirungoissa.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Huolimatta RX/GRX:stä chainsuck-ongelmaa on oikein hyvässä savessa ollut. Toisaalta olen säätänyt kitkan hieman tehdasasetusta pehmeämmäksi. Joidenkin osien (ketjut/rattaat/rissat) kulumisella on varmasti oma osuutensa.

----------


## stenu

> ^^Muistikuvani mukaan Ekar piti hinnoitella Choruksen alle, joten eiköhän hinta tipu lähemmäs tonnia kun alkuhuumasta päästään. Hinnat on toki suolaiset siitä huolimatta. Sinänsä itselle on vähän pettymys, Choruksen kammet ja powershift tasoiset kahvat. Takavaihtajakaan nyt ei mitään mullistavaa tarjoa.



Löytyi varmistus sille, että on tosiaan Ultrashift, mutta toiminta on rajoitettu yhteen pykälään kerrallaan pikkurattaan suuntaan tolla kuvassa näkyvällä pinnillä. Testien perusteella kuulemma ovat päätyneet sellaiseen ratkaisuun eli olisikohan niin, että clutchillinen parallelogram ei pysy mukana monta pykälää kerrallaan vaihtaessa, ketju ei kiristy edestä tarpeeksi nopeasti tms. Teoriassa pinnin poistamalla saisi vaihtamaan useamman pykälän kerrallaan, mutta saa nähdä uskaltaako kukaan kokeilla, kun tuommoiseen raktaisuun ovat päätyneet..

----------


## moukari

> ^Huolimatta RX/GRX:stä chainsuck-ongelmaa on oikein hyvässä savessa ollut. Toisaalta olen säätänyt kitkan hieman tehdasasetusta pehmeämmäksi. Joidenkin osien (ketjut/rattaat/rissat) kulumisella on varmasti oma osuutensa.



Sen mä olen huomannut, että takapakka on alkanut kulua nopeammin tällä RX-takavaihtajalla. Nyt kesti kaksi ketjua kaikesta puhdistamisesta ym. huollimatta, kun ennen on kestänyt yleensä kolme ketjua. Olen itse myös säätänyt kitkan vähän pehmeämmäksi. Toisaalta 105-takapakat ovat aika edullisia ja KMC:n ketjut myös, ne toimivat sorakäytössä aivan mainiosti.

----------


## paaton

> ^ Kiilautuuko tossa ketju pikkurattaan ja rungon väliin, jos sattuu tipahtamaan yli? Kuvassa iso rataskin näyttää olevan tosi lähellä viistoputkea. Vai hämääkö vaan kuva? Jonkun drop stopparin laittaisin joka tapauksessa.



Joo, ja kun ketjujumissa se ketju nousee alakautta rungon ja eturattaan väliin. Ei paljoa auta viritykset. Rx vaihtaja korjasi ongelman minultakin.

Tässä vielä ultimate rungonsuoja hiilikuitumatosta  :Hymy:

----------


## JohannesP

Kuitumatto extrana teipin alla voi olla ihan toimiva idea. Rungonsuojateippi yksistään on vain pieni hidasta jos ketju haluaa mennä raastaan kuitua alakautta.

----------


## paaton

Juu, ja siis lamioin tuon kyllä kiinni kohtaan, josta oli gelcoat näkyvissä. Muutaman minuutin homma. Kiveniskuteipillä laminointi tiukaksi.

----------


## moukari

> Joo, ja kun ketjujumissa se ketju nousee alakautta rungon ja eturattaan väliin. Ei paljoa auta viritykset. Rx vaihtaja korjasi ongelman minultakin.
> 
> Tässä vielä ultimate rungonsuoja hiilikuitumatosta



Siisti! Pitääpä itsekin laittaa tuollainen, noitahan voi laittaa vaikka mihin suojaksi  :Cool:

----------


## stenu

En viitti edes laittaa kuvaa mun pyörän chainstaystä. Tätä menoa kohta on rosteriputkessa reikä. Jos teettäisin uuden rungon 2x-mielessä, niin pyytäisin juotetun vahvikkeen siihen.

----------


## kervelo

Joiltain valmistajilta saa tyylikkäitä metallisia "chainstay protectoreita", mm.Cannondalelta:
https://cannondaleexperts.com/produc...31365400395913

Luultavasti ainakin osa noista on niin geneerisen mallisia, että voisi käyttää muissakin merkeissä.

----------


## paaton

Ninerissa ja cayossa oli tuollainen. Cayon kikkare lensi jonnekkin maantielle ja ninerin on kanssa jo irti liimauksesta. Cayossa se oli oikeastaan huono. Ilman alumiinipalaa ketju mahtui tippumaan alas. Alumiinisuojan kanssa ketju niittautui väliin.

----------


## Shamus

kuva vaan tähän väliin...

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Fiilis välittyy ja kuva on hieno kuten herran kuvat aina. Syksy on hyvää gravelaikaa.

----------


## Jami2003

Eilen 3 tunnin ja 75 km sorailut Rovella. Aina maantiepyörän jälkeen tuo Rove tuntuu kovin painavalta ja kankealta. Myymässä olen ollut monta kertaa. Mutta päätin antaa sille mahdollisuuden jälleen kerran. Alla 42mm Gravelkingit. Koko reitti soraa, välillä todella karkealla metsäautotie sepelillä. Painetta n 2,5 bar.

Täytyy sanoa että rakkaus syttyi taas uudelleen. Eihän tuo ole mikään hipo-gravel kuten monet tämän ketjun pyörät mutta ai että miten toimii kun tie menee huonommaksi ja huonommaksi. Pienillä päivityksillä ajettaisiin varmaan taas toiset onnelliset 7 vuotta. Keula on no 1. Pitäisi vaihtaa se hiilikuitu keulaan. Nyt ohjaus on pirun jäykkä ja junamainen. Kaipaisin lisää ketteryyttä. Ohjaustangoksi voisi kokeilla jotain modernia missä on hieman "flarea" vai mitä se nyt on. Groupsetin voisi vaihtaa 1x systeemiin kun kaikki on voimansiirrossa orkkista näiden vuosien jälkeen.

No jos sen keulan edes saisi vaihdettua.

Mutta että on hienoa seikkailla uusilla sorateillä...

----------


## Firlefanz

Päätin olla epäröimättä enempää ja paljastaa tietämättömyyteni ja ymmärtämättömyyteni syvyyden. Olen ihmetellyt sitä miksi gravel-pyörissä niin usein on cyclocross-pyöriin verrattuna lyhyt ja vieläpä melko jyrkkäkulmainen stemmi.

En ole ajatuksissani päässyt sen pitemmälle kuin että stemmin lyhyys ja tangon leveys jotenkin kuuluvat yhteen ja liittyvät pyörän ohjautuvuuteen. Mutta kun en itse huomaa muuta ero kuin että cyclollani on helpompi ajaa kääntyileviä polkuja ja että gravelini menee kuin juna vähän röykkyisissäkin alamäissä.


Mitä gravelini ohjaukselle tapahtuu jos vaihdan nykyisen 80-millisen stemmin sentin pitempään jonka asennan (pieneen) negatiiviseen kulmaan? (Ajoasento tietysti muuttuu hieman, mutta on edelleen kaukana maantiepyörämäisyydestä ja itse asiassa mitat ovat melko lähelläni cycloani joka on toiminut sekä talvimaantiepyöränä että kaiken maailman allroad- ja adventurepyöränä.)

Kokeilemalla tietysti tämäkin selviäisi, mutta koska en ole käytännön ihminen enkä aina luota edes omiin havaintoihini, olisi mukava kuulla oikeasti kokeneempien käsityksiä ja luulla ymmärtävänsä edes jotenkin asiaan vaikuttavia tekijöitä.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Bombtrack Hook EXT Ti, mutta miten voi M-kokoinen titskugravelrunko painaa 2,1 kg? Se on aika paljon, vaikka onkin T46, läpiakselit jne.



Toi on ilmeisestikin ohentamatonta putkea, ja sitten kun otetaan vielä ulkomitoiltaan vähän isommat putket niin painoa rupee tulemaan. Ohentamalla lähtisi suuruusluokkaa 400-500 grammaa kun katsoo kilpailijoiden runkoja.

En tiedä miten kehtaavat pyytää tuosta runkosetistä 3000 euroa... Mulla oli aikaisemmin Van Nicholaksen ohentamaton maantierunko, ja se tuntui silloin diilinä ihan järkevältä kun hintaa oli vain 1000 euroa.

----------


## stenu

^ On tosiaan kovahko hinta.

Tuli mieleen, että yksi ongelma Campan etuvaihtaja & GG -yhdistelmässä on se, että vaihtajan häkki on mitoitettu 53-piikkiselle eturattaalle. 46-piikkisen rattaan kanssa häkin takaosa jää liian kauas rattaasta. Ketjun pienemmälle rattaalle siirtävä liike on tehottomampi ja yksi syy chainsuckeille voisi hyvinkin löytyä siitä. Yritin väkivallloin vääntää häkkiä vähän lähemmäs, mutta ei sitä kovin paljoa pysty säätämään sillä tapaa. Pitäisi kehittää korvakkeen ja vaihtajan väliin joku kiila, joka kippaisi koko vaihtajan vähän vinoon.

GRX-etuvaihtaja näyttää siltä, että se on suunniteltu pienemmille eturattaille eikä kovin isoilla edes toimisi.

----------


## stenu

> Päätin olla epäröimättä enempää ja paljastaa tietämättömyyteni ja ymmärtämättömyyteni syvyyden. Olen ihmetellyt sitä miksi gravel-pyörissä niin usein on cyclocross-pyöriin verrattuna lyhyt ja vieläpä melko jyrkkäkulmainen stemmi.



Siihen voisi olla ehkäpä kaksi vaihtoehtoista syytä vähän pyörästä riippuen. Ensinnäkin se, että monissa gg-pyörissä tavoitellaan pidempää akseliväliä ja sitä kautta vakautta ajoon. Vaakamitan pidentäminen kasvattaa reachia ja pidentynyttä reachia kompensoidaan lyhyemmällä stemmillä. Joidenkin pyörien kohdalla näyttäisi ehkä enemmän olevan kyse siitä, että gg on 2020-luvun hybridi, jolloin pitkällä emäputkella ja lyhyellä stemmillä tavoitellaan sellaista ajoasentoa, että käyrätankoinen pyörä pystytään myymään sellaisellekin kuluttajalle, joka ei varsinaisesti välitä käyrätankoisen pyörän ajoasennosta.

(Vanha Crosshairs on seissyt vähän aikaa tallissa. Tänään vaihdoin siihen gg-välityksen tilalle krossivälityksen, koska cx-kausi. Kävin pikaisella testilenkillä ja kylläpä se tuntui kiikkerältä, vaikka erot Gravaan ei ole kovin mittavia. Eli kyllä ne paperilla pienetkin erot geossa tuntuu ajossa yllättävän paljon ja pidempi akseliväli on vaan parempi gg:ssä, mutta takahaarukan pituutta kasvattamalla sitä en itse pidentäisi.)

----------


## JackOja

> ...kylläpä se tuntui kiikkerältä...



Aasinsiltana kokeilin viikonloppuna Merlinin halpisgräveliä ja kylläpä oli jotenkin kiikkerä ohjaus vaikka sama 71.5 ohjauskulma kuin itselläkin. Ihmettelin että onko tää joku krossari tää vehje. Vastaavasti vaihdon aikana mun fillaria ohjastanut ihastui sen ohjaustuntumaan. Eikä ihme, sehän on loistava.

Muutenhan ko. fillari oli mainio tapaus. Hienon näköinen ja asiapalikat. Ihastuin GRX:n toimintaan, sekä jarrut että vaihtaja. Kunhan tuota saa mekaanisena 12-vaihteisena niin voi olla että vaihtuu siihen. Tai ei. Ehkä.

Mutta siis oikeasti erilaisia fillareita pitäisi päästä kokeilemaan tuollai lennosta vaihtamalla. Eikä niin, että viikon välein kokeilee jotain erilaista.

----------


## Arosusi

> Tuli mieleen, että yksi ongelma Campan etuvaihtaja & GG -yhdistelmässä on se, että vaihtajan häkki on mitoitettu 53-piikkiselle eturattaalle. 46-piikkisen rattaan kanssa häkin takaosa jää liian kauas rattaasta. Ketjun pienemmälle rattaalle siirtävä liike on tehottomampi ja yksi syy chainsuckeille voisi hyvinkin löytyä siitä. Yritin väkivallloin vääntää häkkiä vähän lähemmäs, mutta ei sitä kovin paljoa pysty säätämään sillä tapaa. Pitäisi kehittää korvakkeen ja vaihtajan väliin joku kiila, joka kippaisi koko vaihtajan vähän vinoon.



Jos vaihtajan korvake on ruuveilla kiinni rungossa niin ruuvien reikiä viilaamalla kallistuksen saa helposti säädettyä. 
Olen käyttänyt Ultegran etuvaihtajaa sekä 36/26 että 46/36 rattailla ilman kallistusta. Pienemmälle tuntuu vaihtavan ihan ok mutta 36/26 rattailla suuremmalle vaihtaessa pientä viivettä. Suurempaa haittaa viiveestä ei ole, viive pienemmälle vaihtaessa olisi isompi ongelma.

----------


## stenu

^ Hyvä idea. Viila voisi toimia. Pantamallinen korvake, joten kokeilen korvakkeen viistoamista pyöröviilalla.

----------


## stenu

> Aasinsiltana kokeilin viikonloppuna Merlinin halpisgräveliä ja kylläpä oli jotenkin kiikkerä ohjaus vaikka sama 71.5 ohjauskulma kuin itselläkin. Ihmettelin että onko tää joku krossari tää vehje. Vastaavasti vaihdon aikana mun fillaria ohjastanut ihastui sen ohjaustuntumaan. Eikä ihme, sehän on loistava....Mutta siis oikeasti erilaisia fillareita pitäisi päästä kokeilemaan tuollai lennosta vaihtamalla. Eikä niin, että viikon välein kokeilee jotain erilaista.



Ihan näppituntuma-arviolta, sun pyörän ohjauksen olisi muuten pitänyt muuttua (mun maun mukaan) parempaan suuntaan sillä uudella haarukalla 50 mm raken vuoksi. 45 mm rakella ja 71,5 ohjauskulmalla trail tulee aika isoksi, varsinkin paksumpien renkaiden kanssa.

Melkoinen ero oli myös samoilla 33-millisillä renkailla n. 18 mm ja 21 mm sisäleveillä vanteilla. Meinasin ensiksi, että ajelen noi muutamat krossit halvempia vanteita sorvaillen. Krossisoissa vanteet kuluu suunnilleen viidessä kisassa sen verran, mitä vuodessa graveloiden, vaikka graveloinkin ns. jokakelissä. Mutta ei, oli sen verran huteroa ajaa kapeammilla vanteilla, että jäi kokeiluksi.

----------


## Jonev

Tyhmä kysymys, mutta mistä vanteet krossikisoissa kuluu? Laakerit syö mutaa varmasti, mutta väsyykö kiekko muuten?

----------


## JackOja

> Tyhmä kysymys, mutta mistä vanteet krossikisoissa kuluu? ..



Jarrupinnat kaiketi. Vannejarruilla.

----------


## Arosusi

> Pantamallinen korvake



Pantamallille toinen vaihtoehto. 
Jos ST 31,8 niin pannaksi 34,9 ja tekee holkin ulkohalkaisijaksi tuon 34,9 ja sisähalkaisijaksi vinoon sorvatun 31,8 reiän. Tuolla saa vähän kallistusta taaksepäin. Esteettisesti ei ole kaikkein kaunein! Jos ei ole sorvia käytössä niin eiköhän täältä löydy tarvittaessa tekijä.

----------


## stenu

^ Meillä olikin duunissa suunnilleen sopivan paksuinen hiomapää dremeliin. Jyrsin sillä korvakkeen viistoksi. Palaan, kun näen, että auttaako.

----------


## eratt

Miksi Cannondale Topstone Carboneissa menee koot noin typerästi? Mulla on pituutta 192 ja haaramitta 91. XL-koossa standover 885 mm, ja L-koko näyttää taulukon perusteella (liian?) paljon pienemmältä ja lyhemmältä.

----------


## kaakku

Mikä ongelma? Laitat kengät ja vaippahousut jalkaan niin kassit on turvallisesti vaakaputken yläpuolella. Ja _erittäin_ harvoin siinä vaakaputken päällä lepäillään molemmat jalat tukevasti maassa ja pyörä täysin pystyssä. Jos siinä pystyy olemaan, se riittää.

----------


## Weston

Kävin koeajamassa alumiini gravelin ja tilasin samanmoisen hiilikuituna. Alumiininen tuntui vaimentavan värinät hienosti. Onko odotettavissa, että hiilari on tässä suhteessa parempi vai huonompi?

----------


## Juha Jokila

^jos alumiini sun mielestä vaimentaa yhtään mitään, niin hiilikuitu tuntunee lähinnä vihreälle puutarhaletkulle.

----------


## jouniu

> Miksi Cannondale Topstone Carboneissa menee koot noin typerästi? Mulla on pituutta 192 ja haaramitta 91. XL-koossa standover 885 mm, ja L-koko näyttää taulukon perusteella (liian?) paljon pienemmältä ja lyhemmältä.



Mää oon 192cm ja haaramitta 90cm, mulla on L kokonen topstone carbon. Yhtään isompi ei tarvi olla, mukavuuden lisäämiseks oon lyhentäny vielä stemmiäkin.

----------


## hitlike

> Kävin koeajamassa alumiini gravelin ja tilasin samanmoisen hiilikuituna. Alumiininen tuntui vaimentavan värinät hienosti. Onko odotettavissa, että hiilari on tässä suhteessa parempi vai huonompi?



Veikkaan että tuossa sulla vaimensi muut jutut kuten rengastus

----------


## Weston

^Näin se on.





> ^jos alumiini sun mielestä vaimentaa yhtään mitään, niin hiilikuitu tuntunee lähinnä vihreälle puutarhaletkulle.



Alumiiniversiossa oli hiilikuituhaarukka, mutta tässä mistä tehtiin kaupat on runko ja satulatolppakin kuitua. Hienoa, että kuitu on mukavampi.

----------


## metusala

^ Teräsrunko ja haarukka on usein kuitustakin mukavampi.

----------


## Marsusram

Teräs ja hiilikuituvahvisteinen muovi ovat taivutuksessa alumiinia sitkeämpiä, joten niihin ei tarvitse laittaa niin paljon varmuuskerrointa rakenteeseen. 
Kaikista voidaan valmistaa ihan yhtä jäykkiä ja kovia komponentteja, joten materiaali ei automaattisesti tuo mukavuutta. Sitkeämpi materiaali vain tekee mukavamman rakenteen suunnittelusta helpompaa.
Usein kisarungoissa on minimoitu myötääminen, joten tuntuvat kovilta ja epämukavilta.

----------


## Juviitanen

Törmäsin Silverback graveliin, joka oli kalustettu Ultrgran osilla. Hinta jäi alle 2k€. Pyörästä en tiedä mitään mutta verrattaessa muihin vaikutti hinta-laatu suhteelta hyvältä. Forcen osilla oli hinta sama (toinen malli). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^Juu noin se menee. Paitsi, jos alumiinista tekee joustavan, niin väsymismurtuma tulee nopeasti.

----------


## kervelo

Titaanigravelia:
https://cyclingtips.com/2020/10/lite...itanium-frame/

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Paitsi, jos alumiinista tekee joustavan, niin väsymismurtuma tulee nopeasti.



Näin minäkin olen oppinut. Minulle oli yllätys kun SQlab ohjaustangoista sanotaan päinvastoin. Kuitunen on jäykkä, ja alumiini joustavampi.

----------


## stenu

^ alumiini on ”löysintä” fillareihin käytetettävistä materiaaleista. Ohjaustankojen putkien halkaisijat ei vaihtele eri materiaalien välillä, joten niin pitkään, kun kyseessä on profiililtaan pyöreä tanko, voi se pitää paikkansakin. Jos joku vielä muistaa kevyet 25,4-milliset mtb-ohjaustangot, niin kyllä ne aika löysiä olikin.

Tämä on harvinaisen hyvä artikkeli materiaaleista ja mun kaltaiselle customrunkofanille taulukoitu faktatieto siitä, miten putken ohentaminen vaikuttaa sen jäykkyyteen on harvinaista herkkua.

Toi alla oleva taulukko oli myös kiinnostava, koska pystysuuntaisen iskun satulaputkeen kohdistuva voima on yllättävän pieni ja vaakaputkeen kohdistuva yllättävän iso —> mukavan, mutta polkemistehokkaan (teräs)rungon resepti on se, että laitetaan superylikokoinen viistoputki mahdollisimman ohutseinämäisestä putkesta, mutta niin pienihalkaisjainen vaakaputki, kuin vain uskaltaa. En ole ihan osannut ajatella asiaa noin ja ton perusteella esim. Fairlightin käyttämän lintatun vaakaputken pitäisi oikeasti vaikuttaa ajomukavuuteen.

----------


## Jukka

Mielenkiintoisen oloinen artikkeli, pitää syventyä ajan kanssa tuohon.

Mulla tulee tässä kuussa 10 tkm täyteen omalla Fairlight Secanilla ja edelleen olen täysin tyytyväinen tuon rungon ominaisuuksiin sille suunnitellussa käytössä ja levyjarru-kategoriassa, on siellä Dom Thomaksella vaikuttanut olevan ihan hyvää ideaa (putki-)suunnittelun taustalla. No, ehkä CX-käytössä toi ei nyt ihan optimi ole, mutta mikä gravel/road-runko nyt olisikaan (varsinkaan geometrian osalta). 

PS. Taisit muuten itsekin olla tänään Simonkylässä Gunnaria ulkoiluttamassa?

----------


## Hardza

> Toi alla oleva taulukko oli myös kiinnostava, koska pystysuuntaisen iskun satulaputkeen kohdistuva voima on yllättävän pieni ja vaakaputkeen kohdistuva yllättävän iso —> mukavan, mutta polkemistehokkaan (teräs)rungon resepti on se, että laitetaan superylikokoinen viistoputki mahdollisimman ohutseinämäisestä putkesta, mutta niin pienihalkaisjainen vaakaputki, kuin vain uskaltaa. En ole ihan osannut ajatella asiaa noin ja ton perusteella esim. Fairlightin käyttämän lintatun vaakaputken pitäisi oikeasti vaikuttaa ajomukavuuteen.



Liittyy suoraan taivutusvastukseen ja jäyhyysmomentittiin, missä materiaali pitää saada mahdollisimman kauas neutraaliakselista että profiili on mahdollisimman jäykkä. Toisaalta mitä kauemmaksi sitä viedään, niin myös jännitys kasvaa samalla. Tästä syystä materiaalin myötäraja pitää olla riittävän suuri, että voidaan käytää isoja profiilikokoja pienellä. seinämällä. Halkaisijoilla voidaan sitten pelata joustojen suhteen, minkä takia seat stay on monesti erittäin ohut. Toisaalta tässä voimat tulee suht paljon putken suuntaisesti, eikä taivutus ole niin suurta. 

Pyörien ja toki myös muiden rakenteiden rungoissa on kyllä aika pelaaminen jäykkyyksien suhteen, ettei jäykkyys vaihdu liian nopeasti suuntaan tai toiseen, mikä saa sitten murtumaa aikaiseksi. Jotenkin vaikea uskoa miten ohuesta materiaalista voi tehdä esim jäykän maasturin takahaarukan...

----------


## LJL

Tämän päivän 4h/64km väärinpyöräilyt mahtavilla uusilla renkailla herättelivät nukkuvaa motivaatiota kummasti  :Cool:  Oli myös siinä mielessä hyvä lenkki että Huotah bongattu  :Hymy:

----------


## Taimo M.

Ompas muuten hyvännäköset ja passaapi. Peukku!

----------


## stenu

> PS. Taisit muuten itsekin olla tänään Simonkylässä Gunnaria ulkoiluttamassa?



Joo vielä jaksaa wanha nilkuttaa viivalle - tarkoitan Gunnaria, en itseäni  :Leveä hymy: 

Mun laskujen mukaan kymmenes cyclocross-kausi sillä. Rhubarben organisoimat varjo-SM:t tammikuussa 2012, joista nykyinen Hel CX sai alkunsa, oli ekat kisat Gunnarilla ja kausi oli siis 2011/12. Luulen, että tämän kauden jälkeen päästän sen eläkkeelle.

Varsinkin siinä täyttömäen alamäessä muistui taas mieleen, että hyvän gg-pyörän suunnitteleminen on kyllä paljon helpompaa ja suoraviivaisempaa kuin oikeasti hyvän cx-pyörän. Cx:n pitää olla monipuolisemmin hyvä.

----------


## Jukka

> Joo vielä jaksaa wanha nilkuttaa viivalle - tarkoitan Gunnaria, en itseäni



Hyvin näytti pyörävanhus vielä liikkuvan! Täytyy tulla juttusille ja samalla näyttämään Secania, jos satutaan samaan kisaan vielä tällä kaudella.

----------


## LeeK

Omassa GT Grade AL on nyt 33mm renkaat. Pitäisi hankkia nastarenkaat alle. Mitä mieltä raati on: tuleeko talvirenkaiden olla isommat (esim 35mm) vai pienemmät (32mm) kuin nykyiset?
Olen saanut kommentteja molempia kokoja vastaan ja puolesta.

Nim. Hämmentynyt

----------


## JackOja

> ...Mitä mieltä raati on: tuleeko talvirenkaiden olla isommat (esim 35mm) vai pienemmät (32mm) kuin nykyiset?



Ei siihen mitään sääntöä ole. Laita sen levyiset kun haluat ja mahtuu fillariin alle.

----------


## LeeK

^ Jaa.... toinen sanoi että pienemmät niin ei lumi pakkaudu. 
Seuraava sanoi että että nyt ihmeessä leveämmät niin pääset paremmin kun tulee lunta vastaan.
Sitten kapeampi pitää kuulemma paremmin jäällä.
Leveämpi on pitävämpi ajaa "röpelöisen" jään päällä.

----------


## LJL

> Ei siihen mitään sääntöä ole. Laita sen levyiset kun haluat ja mahtuu fillariin alle.



+1. Ehkä nastarenkaassa tärkeintä olisi notkeat kyljet, mielellään taittuvakylkiset mutta niitä ei taida paljon olla, ja riittävä määrä nastoja. Clearancea sen verran ettei hinkkaa karvat runkoa, nimimerkillä Gräveldalit aikanaan hinkkasi teräsrungon paljaaksi karvojen kohdalta karusti. Jouduin sitten parturoimaan ne karvat.

----------


## Hower

Ralliautoissa on pirun kapeat nastarenkaat, kulutuspinta voi olla vain 10 sentin levyinen ....
Samalla linjalla fillarissa, mitä kapeampi sen parempi?

----------


## Firlefanz

Eikö sellaista sääntöä voisi yrittää hahmottaa että nastarenkaiden tulisi olla leveydeltään sellaiset että nastat asettuvat käytetyillä vanteilla optimaalisesti tai niin kuin niiden tulee jotta pito erilaisilla alustoilla olisi riittävä?

Minulla on tästä omakohtainen eli subjektiivinen kokemus: 40-milliset Marathon Winterit olivat nykykatsannossa kapeilla (sisämitta muistaakseni 17 mm) vanteilla merkittävästi huonommat kuin 35-milliset. koska leveämpi rengas otti niillä semmoisen muodon ettei nastoilla tietyissä kriittisissä tilanteissa (esimerkiksi polanteisella tiellä) ollutkaan kosketusta jäähän.


PS Mikä sitten on kulloinkin sopiva leveysyhdistelmä? Se kai riippuu renkaastakin, mutta kokemuspohjaista tietoa foorumilta löytynee.

----------


## stenu

Loskassa ja ei pakkautuvassa lumessa kapeampi on joskus parempi, koska kaivautuu paremmin läpi ja löytää pitoa loskan tai lumen alta. Sama periaate toimii mudassa. Pakkautuvassa lumessa leveämpi on joskus parempi, koska kantaa paremmin. Toisaalta muutaman millin leveyseroilla tuskin on kovin olennaista eroa, joten muut ominaisuudet merkinnee enemmän. Jatkot ehkä jossain nastarengastopiikissa. 

https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...ssariin/page47

https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...-ottaen/page84

----------


## LJL

Tästä keskustelusta masentuneena menin ja tilasin Asetoneilta Terrene Griswåldit elikkä Sikawäkivallat, 179€/2 kpl. Siltä varalta että vaikka lopahtaisivat ja kohta on jo talvi. Tämähän on väärä topiikka, mutta kuitenkin niin oikea.

----------


## TERU

Väärä topiikki mutta kuitenkin niin oikea, tässä rengastus GT/Leek pyörään:
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...22-nastarengas
Tuota vois harkita omaankin, joka on pitkälti GTn kaltainen ajokkina, ajot Liminganlahden vähälumisilla tasangoilla, mutta usein röpelöisin, uraisin ja jäisin väylin. Tähän saakka talvet kolmevitosilla marawinttereillä tai kolmiseiskoilla w106 nokian renkailla.

----------


## LJL

> Väärä topiikki mutta kuitenkin niin oikea, tässä rengastus GT/Leek pyörään:
> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...22-nastarengas
> Tuota vois harkita omaankin, joka on pitkälti GTn kaltainen ajokkina, ajot Liminganlahden vähälumisilla tasangoilla, mutta usein röpelöisin, uraisin ja jäisin väylin. Tähän saakka talvet kolmevitosilla marawinttereillä tai kolmiseiskoilla w106 nokian renkailla.



Kappas kappas, eli paska, olisin 5 euroa säästänyt jos olisin tilannut Verkkiksestä. Toisaalta, aivan ä-sama ja onpahan hyvä firma jonka kanssa selvitellä jos tulee ongelmia  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Käännetään nyt veistä haavassa, mutta vielä suurempi säästö olisi tullut cycle centeristä  :Hymy: 

https://cyclecenter.fi/osasto/tarvik...-x-38-studded/

----------


## paaton

> Tästä keskustelusta masentuneena menin ja tilasin Asetoneilta Terrene Griswåldit elikkä Sikawäkivallat, 179€/2 kpl. Siltä varalta että vaikka lopahtaisivat ja kohta on jo talvi. Tämähän on väärä topiikka, mutta kuitenkin niin oikea.



Voi tsiisus. Mä ajan kaikki ajot maasturilla, jos ei löydy mitään järkevämpää vaihtoehtoa.

Heititkö jo gravdallit mereen? Voisin liimailla noista vielä talveksi renkaat...

----------


## LJL

> Heititkö jo gravdallit mereen?



Eivät ole vielä meressä.

----------


## LJL

> ^ Käännetään nyt veistä haavassa, mutta vielä suurempi säästö olisi tullut cycle centeristä 
> 
> https://cyclecenter.fi/osasto/tarvik...-x-38-studded/



Voeee… Kuukunan muna

----------


## exoduse

Tuli pitkän jahkailun jälkeen tilattua Aspero, johon 2x RED AXS osasarjaksi. Eniten ajoa tulee maantiellä, mutta nyt kakkoskiekot hakusessa gravelia varten.

Suosituksia kohtuuhintaiselle (500-1000e) 650B -kiekkoparille XDR vapaarattaalla? Renkaiksi olen ajatellut laittaa WTB:n Bywayt 47mm.
Aerokiekot löytyy jo, joten etusijalla on keveys.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Suosituksia kohtuuhintaiselle (500-1000e) 650B -kiekkoparille XDR vapaarattaalla? Renkaiksi olen ajatellut laittaa WTB:n Bywayt 47mm.
> Aerokiekot löytyy jo, joten etusijalla on keveys.



https://www.wiggle.co.uk/prime-kanza...ravel-wheelset
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/prime-xdr-freehub

Itse olen ajellut Open Upilla näillä kiekoilla nyt pari tuhatta kilometriä ja ei valittamista. Varsin kohtuuhintaiset kuitukiekoiksi. Jossain vaiheessa alle ehkä jotain vähän parempaa kiekkoa, mutta heti piti saada kuitukiekot pyörään alle ja pyörän hankinta ajoi jo pieneen konkurssiin, joten aloitettiin budjettimalleilla. Ei noissa tosiaan mitään vikaa ole, joten kiekkopäivitys on taas aika järjetöntä ja sen takia se saattaakin jäädä tekemättä, ehkä.. Eihän näitä asioita ikinä järjellä mietitä  :Hymy:

----------


## Soiski

Mistä noita Asperoita saa ostettua? Yrittänyt googlelella mutta mitään järkevää verkkokauppaa ei ole tullut vastaan. Suomesta ei taida mistään kivijalastakaan löytyä.

----------


## JackOja

> Mistä noita Asperoita saa ostettua? .... Suomesta ei taida mistään kivijalastakaan löytyä.



https://larunpyora.com/tuotteet/polk...ravel-a-sarja/

----------


## Oulunjulli

^^^Ostin myös Primen halvinta tammikuussa, olikohan aika tasan 500€. Nyt on 4300km niillä ja juuri käytin vaparin auki sen putsatakseen, vaikka ostin heti 20€ varavaparin kun ajattelin että tuo hajoaa kuitenkin. Laakerit tuntui pyörivän oikein smoothisti yhä.
Muistaakseni nuo navat painaa aika paljon, mikä voi kyrsiä muihin painoja vertaillessa, mutta kehät lie silti kevyehköt millä enempi väliä. Paremmissa mallleissahan taisi olla kunnon pinnoja ja nippojakin.

----------


## Soiski

> https://larunpyora.com/tuotteet/polk...ravel-a-sarja/



Varastot on ollut loppu jo hetken aikaa, kuten tälläkin hetkellä. Tai no kyllä tuolta yksi s-koon Force eTap löytyy, mutta on turhan pieni meikälle.

----------


## huotah

> https://larunpyora.com/tuotteet/polk...ravel-a-sarja/



Tuolta ostin omani joskus elokuussa, kun kaupassa oli sopivasti 1kpl ylivuotisia jäljellä. Puntaroin myös uudempaa vuosikertaa eri spekseillä, mutta koska valmistusviikko olisi ollut 03/21 niin en jäänyt odottelemaan. Viimeisimmän tiedon mukaan saatavuus on venynyt jo ensi kesään, mutta en tiedä koskeeko tuo kaikkia kokoja ja variantteja, eli aina kannattaa kysellä suoraan kaupasta.

----------


## kervelo

Saksasta löytyy jostain kaupoista yksittäisiä: esim.
https://www.ciclib.de/e-vendo.php?sh...archStr=Aspero

Bornmannilta tuli minulle viikossa.

----------


## exoduse

> Saksasta löytyy jostain kaupoista yksittäisiä: esim.
> https://www.ciclib.de/e-vendo.php?sh...archStr=Aspero
> 
> Bornmannilta tuli minulle viikossa.



Juurikin täältä tilasin viime torstaina ja keskiviikkona oli noudettavissa. Satuin saamaan viimeisen 56 kokoisen 1x GRX Asperon dark teal -värityksellä.
Larunpyörästä kävin kysymässä ensiksi, mutta oli jo loppu. 2021 värit eivät olleet mieleeni, joten 2020 malli ja alennus oli oikein sopiva.

Vielä pitäisi löytää etuvaihtajan pidike, jotta saa etuvaihtajan kiinni, kun sitä ei 1x mallissa tullutkaan mukana. Ei kenelläkään satu olemaan ylimääräistä?

Primen Kanza kiekkoja katselin itsekin, mutta niissä saatavuus on kysymysmerkki.

----------


## moukari

Carbonda CFR696, eli Ridley Kanzo Adventure, On-One Free Ranger, Bombtrack Hook EXT-C, Obed Boundary, Storck Grix tai vaihtoehtoisesti Gir's RNR saapui eilen pitkän odotuksen päätteeksi. Kirjoittelen tänne raporttia jahka saan pyörän valmiiksi. Ensivaikutelma on varsin laadukas, ei ole mitään sellaista negatiivista mikä pistäisi silmään. Osasarjaksi tulee GRX810, tosin Ultegran etuvaihtajalla ja jarrusatuloilla sekä Stagesin oikeanpuolemmaisella tehomittarilla (pitää ottaa irti tempopyörästä, kun wattikampi ei mahdu pyörähtämään vasemmalta). Eturattaat 50-34, kun ei täällä kotipuolessa mitään mäkiä ole. Kiekoiksi sitten kevyet 29" Stan's Crestit, saa nähdä miten ne kestää, mutta eipä ole muitakaan tähän hätään. Rengastilaahan tässä on aika mukavasti, mutta mennään 43c GravelKing SK:llä näin alkuun. Talveksi sitten varmaan vähän jotain leveämpää, eteen näyttäisi menevän 27.5" koossa Ice Spiker.

----------


## Silakka

Onko Prime RR-28 v2 liian kivikautiset speksien (16.5mm sisäleveys ja 1648g) osalta 700c hiilarikiekoiksi nykyisten 650b hiilarikiekkoparin kaveriksi jos halvalla saisi nämä? Jos nuo kotiuttaisi ja talveksi Griswoldit alle ja kesälle sitten jotain sileämpää kun tuo Gravelking SK 27.5×1.9″ tuntuu olevan tarpeeksi monikäyttöinen tuossa toisessa kiekkoparissa.

----------


## moukari

> Onko Prime RR-28 v2 liian kivikautiset speksien (16.5mm sisäleveys ja 1648g) osalta 700c hiilarikiekoiksi nykyisten 650b hiilarikiekkoparin kaveriksi jos halvalla saisi nämä? Jos nuo kotiuttaisi ja talveksi Griswoldit alle ja kesälle sitten jotain sileämpää kun tuo Gravelking SK 27.5×1.9″ tuntuu olevan tarpeeksi monikäyttöinen tuossa toisessa kiekkoparissa.



Vähän kapeat nuo on, riippuu tosin siitä kuinka leveitä renkaita aiot käyttää. Griswold varmaan alkaa olla siinä rajoilla. Multa voisi löytyä vähän käytetyt Blackedition 50-millisenä 19 mm sisäleveydellä jos olet vailla nopeita 700c-hiilarikiekkoja  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

Mitä...ette kai te enää roudaa pumppua mukaan lenkeille? Se niin 2010-lukuista...

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...nflated-bikes#

----------


## moukari

> Mitä...ette kai te enää roudaa pumppua mukaan lenkeille? Se niin 2010-lukuista...
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...nflated-bikes#



Ratkaisu ongelmaan, jota ei edes kuuluisi olla olemassa. Tämä ominaisuus painaa varmaan enemmän kuin tavallinen minipumppu. Luvattu 12 barin maksimipaine on vähän turhan paljon sorapyöräilyyn  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## opadude

> ... Luvattu 12 barin maksimipaine on vähän turhan paljon sorapyöräilyyn



Maksimipaine on tarpeen luvatun 2-3 renkaan täyttöön. Siksi esim sukelluspullossa on 200-300 bar vaikkei ihminenkään moista painetta kaipaa.

----------


## Nickname

> Mitä...ette kai te enää roudaa pumppua mukaan lenkeille? Se niin 2010-lukuista...
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...nflated-bikes#



Joko jaetaan vuoden keksintö palkinto? 
Helppo olisi keventää pyörää kun pumppaa rungon täyteen heliumia.  :Leveä hymy: 

Jotenkin veikkaan että eivät saa 15 päivässä kasaan tuota summaa, mutta eihän se välttämättä estä tuotantoa.

----------


## paaton

Aika päheä keksintö. Kai gravellin alaputkea kärsii kuituisessakin paineistaa aika hyvin. Tai sitten ei.

Kivi kolahtaa alaputkeen ja 💣 koko pska  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Evoluutioversiossa ilma johdetaan renkaaseen navan ja onton pinnan kautta, jolloin rengaspaineita voi säätää sähköisesti ajon aikana  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> If you don’t use the air in the frame, the pressure will remain in the frame because aluminium is not permeable!



Itse oon kyllä aina ajatellut että kyllä se alumiini vähän hengittää

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Carbonda CFR696, eli Ridley Kanzo Adventure, On-One Free Ranger, Bombtrack Hook EXT-C, Obed Boundary, Storck Grix tai vaihtoehtoisesti Gir's RNR saapui eilen pitkän odotuksen päätteeksi. Kirjoittelen tänne raporttia jahka saan pyörän valmiiksi. Ensivaikutelma on varsin laadukas, ei ole mitään sellaista negatiivista mikä pistäisi silmään. Osasarjaksi tulee GRX810, tosin Ultegran etuvaihtajalla ja jarrusatuloilla sekä Stagesin oikeanpuolemmaisella tehomittarilla (pitää ottaa irti tempopyörästä, kun wattikampi ei mahdu pyörähtämään vasemmalta). Eturattaat 50-34, kun ei täällä kotipuolessa mitään mäkiä ole. Kiekoiksi sitten kevyet 29" Stan's Crestit, saa nähdä miten ne kestää, mutta eipä ole muitakaan tähän hätään. Rengastilaahan tässä on aika mukavasti, mutta mennään 43c GravelKing SK:llä näin alkuun. Talveksi sitten varmaan vähän jotain leveämpää, eteen näyttäisi menevän 27.5" koossa Ice Spiker.



Kauanko meni tilauksesta ovelle? 
Taas eilen tuota kuukauden tauon jälkeen tuota tuumin että alkasko sittenkin vaihtaan Roveen vielä rungon, se kun olisi geoltaan hyvin lähellä sitä niin ei periaatteessa pitäisi olla pettymys ja aiemmin jo valmiiksi tilasin läpiakselimuunnoksen takakiekkoonkin. Carbondan tyyppi lähetti aiemmin värikoodinkin minkä se katsoi olevan 2015 Roven sävyä lähellä...minä kun en pidä muutoksista.

----------


## paaton

> Evoluutioversiossa ilma johdetaan renkaaseen navan ja onton pinnan kautta, jolloin rengaspaineita voi säätää sähköisesti ajon aikana



Ai juku. Vähän olisi hieno  :Hymy:

----------


## moukari

> Kauanko meni tilauksesta ovelle? 
> Taas eilen tuota kuukauden tauon jälkeen tuota tuumin että alkasko sittenkin vaihtaan Roveen vielä rungon, se kun olisi geoltaan hyvin lähellä sitä niin ei periaatteessa pitäisi olla pettymys ja aiemmin jo valmiiksi tilasin läpiakselimuunnoksen takakiekkoonkin. Carbondan tyyppi lähetti aiemmin värikoodinkin minkä se katsoi olevan 2015 Roven sävyä lähellä...minä kun en pidä muutoksista.



Pari viikkoa vajaa kolme kuukautta. Tästä toimitusajasta pari viikkoa meni ilmeisesti siihen, että runko lähti tehtaalta. Sitten muistaakseni puolitoista kuukautta junarahtina Hollantiin, josta pari viikkoa Suomeen. Tilasin hollantilaisen välittäjän www.jmcarbonframe.nl kautta, niin saa eurooppalaisen kuluttajansuojan eikä tarvitse kuumotella tullimaksuja ja veroja. Carbondahan tarjoaa tulli- ja verovapaata rahtia, mutta niistä on pahimmassa tapauksessa kuluttaja itse vastuussa jos jokin asia ei hoidukaan kuten pitää. Tällä kertaa tätä firmaa välittäjänä käyttäen runko tuli kokonaisharkinnan perusteella edullisemmaksi, kun tuohon sai kahden vuoden takuun. Helpompi hoitaa takuuasiat Euroopassa kuin Kiinaan tavaraa lähettelemällä. Tuota firmaa voi kyllä suositella lämpimästi, yhteydenpito toimii tosi sujuvasti. Normaalitilanteissa toimitusaika pitäisi ilmeisesti olla 2-3 viikkoa plus sitten reilun viikon toimitusaika Hollannista Suomeen. Tällä kerralla junarahti oli edullisempi ja sain siinä itse aika huomattavan alennuksen. Nyt oli kuulemma välittäjän mukaan viimeinen kerta kun käyttää sitä, koska siinä kesti huomattavasti Carbondan lupaamaa kauemman. Jatkossa ilmeisesti kaikki hänen hoitamansa tilaukset menevät lentorahtina.

----------


## Silakka

> Vähän kapeat nuo on, riippuu tosin siitä kuinka leveitä renkaita aiot käyttää. Griswold varmaan alkaa olla siinä rajoilla. Multa voisi löytyä vähän käytetyt Blackedition 50-millisenä 19 mm sisäleveydellä jos olet vailla nopeita 700c-hiilarikiekkoja



Sitä tässä just kattelin että Griswold on varmasti siinä rajoilla tuon kans. Kesäksi tuohon ois ajatuksissa laittaa joku 700C x 32 rengas joka kulkis paremmin tarpeen mukaan myös maantiellä. Ainahan sitä voi miettiä muitakin vaihtoehtoja jos hinta on sopiva, mutta tuo Prime RR-28 v2 tuli nyt ekana vastaan sopivan hintaisena vaihtoehtona.

----------


## Oulunjulli

^Minun postilaatikossa sitä ei ollut vaikka sen 4nroa/25€ otinkin, hmph.
^^^Tuolla on muuten pari erinomaisen hyvän näköistä yksilöä tuosta rungosta, free rangerit ja nämä ei minusta kovin hyvältä näytä, mutta noilla kuvilla kyllä herätteli ostohaluja jo aiemmin.
Olispa joutorahaa laittaa kuitupyörä erikseen ja pitäisi tuon teräsroven...hmm no jotakin varten kun ei tee mieli luopua siitäkään.
https://www.lightbicycle.com/photowa...te-Frames.html

----------


## Jami2003

Sama. Tartuin tilaukseen ihan tuki mielessä ja ihmetellyt milloinkahan lehti mahtaisi tulla...

----------


## markkut

Standertilta tiiseriä:

https://www.instagram.com/p/CGXzt1PiJb3/

Aikaisempaa hillitymmältä näyttää Erdgeschossin väritys.

----------


## Marsusram

> Aika päheä keksintö. Kai gravellin alaputkea kärsii kuituisessakin paineistaa aika hyvin. Tai sitten ei.
> 
> Kivi kolahtaa alaputkeen ja 💣 koko pska



Silloin kun tehtiin ohuita "kaljatölkkirunkoja", tuli ajatus että paineistamalla saisi aikaan esijännityksen runkoon ja kevennettyä edelleen. Tuolla saa ainakin jäykkyyttä säädettyä.
Ehkä sisuri antaisi turvaa äkkivuodoilta.

----------


## stenu

Sram road 11 -> mtb 12 upgrade-setti (mekaaninen): https://ratiotechnology.com/product/...d-upgrade-kit/

----------


## moukari

Nyt on kansantasavallan suunnitelmamarkkinatalouden tuottamalla CFR696:lla ajettu pari lenkkiä, viikonloppuna tulee sitten pidempää rykäisyä jos jaksaa. 

Edelliseen kuitu-cx:ään verrattuna (38 mm max. eteen ja 35 mm max. taakse) on kyllä kun taikamatolla ajaisi, kun leveät renkaat pehmentävät menoa tosi paljon. Etuhaarukka on mielestäni sprintatessa jopa jäykempi kuin kisamaantiepyörässäni, mutta meno on silti mukavan pehmeää. Positiivinen yllätys oli, että 2.1" koossa 29" Thunder Burt sopi eteen ja taakse ja tilaakin jäi 6 mm kummallekin puolelle. En tiedä sitten, mitä noin paksulla renkaalla tekisin, pitää ehkä jollain hiekkamontulla käydä kokeilemassa. Ajokenkä varmaankin osuu niiden kanssa renkaaseen kun kääntyy paikallaan. Geometria on 110 mm stemmillä tarkoitukseen tosi hyvin sopiva, etupää on nopea, mutta silti tosi vakaa. Kyllä tätä varmaan lyhemmälläkin stemmillä ajaisi ihan hyvin, mutta omiin mittoihin tämä sopii paremmin. Ns. invisible aerobar -asento onnistui jopa karkealla soratiellä ilman että meno tuntui yhtään epävakaalta, kun maantiepyörällä siitä ei oikein tule mitään. Eli mikäli maailman tilanne tästä paranee, voisi puolisentoista vuoden päästä suunnitella vaikka Dirty Kanzaan osallistumista, jos muuten saa reissun järjesteltyä. Tänään pistin myös 50-622 -kokoiset Suomi Tyres Roudat tilaukseen. 

Ainut este projektissa oli, että oikeanpuolimmaista GRX810-kahvaa ei saanut ilmattua, joten se meni takuuseen. En tiedä, mistä se voi johtua, kun kaikki näytti olevan ulkoisesti ok ja mitään epäpuhtauksia ei öljyn seassa ollut. Oli myös uudet letkut ja kaikki asennettu valmistajan ohjeiden mukaan. Vasemman kahvan ilmaus oli nimittäin helpoin homma ikinä. Oikealta puolelta sain ruiskulla just ja just öljyt sisään kahvan puolelle, mutta sieltä se ei sitten halunnut valua millään alas. Ns. bite point- ja kahvan etäisyysruuvienkaan säätö ei auttanut. Eikä noita oikein uskalla alkaa avaamaankaan sen enempää. Piti sitten pistää tuo cx palasiksi ja kokoan sen sitten joskus, kun kerkiän.

----------


## Visqu

> Ainut este projektissa oli, että oikeanpuolimmaista GRX810-kahvaa ei saanut ilmattua, joten se meni takuuseen. En tiedä, mistä se voi johtua, kun kaikki näytti olevan ulkoisesti ok ja mitään epäpuhtauksia ei öljyn seassa ollut. Oli myös uudet letkut ja kaikki asennettu valmistajan ohjeiden mukaan. Vasemman kahvan ilmaus oli nimittäin helpoin homma ikinä. Oikealta puolelta sain ruiskulla just ja just öljyt sisään kahvan puolelle, mutta sieltä se ei sitten halunnut valua millään alas. Ns. bite point- ja kahvan etäisyysruuvienkaan säätö ei auttanut. Eikä noita oikein uskalla alkaa avaamaankaan sen enempää. Piti sitten pistää tuo cx palasiksi ja kokoan sen sitten joskus, kun kerkiän.



Mulla oli vähän vastaava uudessa R9170 kahvassa, muuten ihan ok mutta palautui toooosi hitaasti. Noita on maailmalla kai jonkinverran ollut, sisäiset kanavat tukossa tjsp.
Uusi tuli tilalle no questions asked.

----------


## Hardza

Viime kesällä jäi maantiepyörän ajut todella vähiin ja muutenkin sielu vetää enempi maastoon päin. Katsellut gravelia missä geometria olisi melko loiva, että paikalliset kangaspolut ja urat olisi ajattavissa. 
Katselut kohdistunut Nukeproofin Digger 275 mallliin, mikä vaikuttasi passelilta omaan tarkoitukseen. Kiekot pitäisi olla mielellään 27.5" kun niihin löytyy renkaita maastopyöristä valmiiksi. Jos tielle tekee mieli, pitää siten ostaa jotkut maantiekiekot lisäksi sileillä kumeilla.  

Tätä olisi saanut wigglestä järki hintaan, mutta yllättäen sieltä on loppu. Onko kokemuksia näistä muista diilereistä miten toimitus onnistu suomeen? https://nukeproof.com/pages/find-a-dealer#europe 

Mitä muita kykeneviä graveleita on 27.5" rengastuksele alle 2000 € hintaluokassa ja onko kellään kokemuksia ko pyörästä?

----------


## stenu

Stelbel Nina XCR niitten facebookista.

----------


## stenu

Meillä ei oo enää tarvetta, mutta jos olis...

----------


## moukari

> Viime kesällä jäi maantiepyörän ajut todella vähiin ja muutenkin sielu vetää enempi maastoon päin. Katsellut gravelia missä geometria olisi melko loiva, että paikalliset kangaspolut ja urat olisi ajattavissa. 
> Katselut kohdistunut Nukeproofin Digger 275 mallliin, mikä vaikuttasi passelilta omaan tarkoitukseen. Kiekot pitäisi olla mielellään 27.5" kun niihin löytyy renkaita maastopyöristä valmiiksi. Jos tielle tekee mieli, pitää siten ostaa jotkut maantiekiekot lisäksi sileillä kumeilla.  
> 
> Tätä olisi saanut wigglestä järki hintaan, mutta yllättäen sieltä on loppu. Onko kokemuksia näistä muista diilereistä miten toimitus onnistu suomeen? https://nukeproof.com/pages/find-a-dealer#europe 
> 
> Mitä muita kykeneviä graveleita on 27.5" rengastuksele alle 2000 € hintaluokassa ja onko kellään kokemuksia ko pyörästä?



Diggeristä ei ole kokemusta, mutta hiilikuituista Vitus Substancea olisi Wigglen kavereilla vielä pari L-kokoista 650b-kiekkosetillä jäljellä edullisesti, jos koko sopii. Se ainakin sopisi sun budjettiin. https://www.wiggle.co.uk/vitus-subst...road-bike-2020 Siinä on kai sama runko kuin mun Carbondassa, joka on parin viikon kokemuksella osoittautunut tosi hyväksi rungoksi (en saa Kiinan kansantasavallalta palkkiota tämän kirjoittamisesta). Geometria ei ole mitenkään valtavan kisakireä.

----------


## madekala

> Viime kesällä jäi maantiepyörän ajut todella vähiin ja muutenkin sielu vetää enempi maastoon päin. Katsellut gravelia missä geometria olisi melko loiva, että paikalliset kangaspolut ja urat olisi ajattavissa. 
> Katselut kohdistunut Nukeproofin Digger 275 mallliin, mikä vaikuttasi passelilta omaan tarkoitukseen. Kiekot pitäisi olla mielellään 27.5" kun niihin löytyy renkaita maastopyöristä valmiiksi. Jos tielle tekee mieli, pitää siten ostaa jotkut maantiekiekot lisäksi sileillä kumeilla.  
> 
> Tätä olisi saanut wigglestä järki hintaan, mutta yllättäen sieltä on loppu. Onko kokemuksia näistä muista diilereistä miten toimitus onnistu suomeen? https://nukeproof.com/pages/find-a-dealer#europe 
> 
> Mitä muita kykeneviä graveleita on 27.5" rengastuksele alle 2000 € hintaluokassa ja onko kellään kokemuksia ko pyörästä?



Vaimolle tilattiin 2019 Diggeri Pro versio (M-koko) ja itselleni tilailin kesällä 2020 version (L-koko) myös. On kyllä hyvät ollut, ei mitään valittamista. Vaihdoin itselleni G-One speedit alle niin on kivempi ajella asfaltilla, itselläni on pari maasturia niin ajattelin että tulee vähän pesäeroa niihin ja hyvin toimii. Minulla ei varsinaista kokemusta maantiepyöristä tai 700c graveleista, joten sellain en osaa sanoa miten nuo vähän leveämmät 27,5 vertautuu. Mutta ainakin näin maasturikuskina on ollut just sopivan liukas peli myös asfaltilla. 

Aika tarkkaan saa kyllä katsoa koska noita tulee tarjolle, kun tuntuvat myyvän heti loppuun. Dropperi ohjautuu uudessa mukavasti jarrukahvasta, joka on kyllä pirun hyvä jo ihan työmatkallakin.

Edit: TIlattiin Wigglestä ja sieltä sai vielä silloin platina-alennuksen -12% joka oli kanssa ihan kiva bonus.

----------


## moukari

> Vaimolle tilattiin 2019 Diggeri Pro versio (M-koko) ja itselleni tilailin kesällä 2020 version (L-koko) myös. On kyllä hyvät ollut, ei mitään valittamista. Vaihdoin itselleni G-One speedit alle niin on kivempi ajella asfaltilla, itselläni on pari maasturia niin ajattelin että tulee vähän pesäeroa niihin ja hyvin toimii. Minulla ei varsinaista kokemusta maantiepyöristä tai 700c graveleista, joten sellain en osaa sanoa miten nuo vähän leveämmät 27,5 vertautuu. Mutta ainakin näin maasturikuskina on ollut just sopivan liukas peli myös asfaltilla. 
> 
> Aika tarkkaan saa kyllä katsoa koska noita tulee tarjolle, kun tuntuvat myyvän heti loppuun. Dropperi ohjautuu uudessa mukavasti jarrukahvasta, joka on kyllä pirun hyvä jo ihan työmatkallakin.
> 
> Edit: TIlattiin Wigglestä ja sieltä sai vielä silloin platina-alennuksen -12% joka oli kanssa ihan kiva bonus.



Hyvä juttu! Se lienee juuri sellainen ns. "maastokuskin gravel-pyörä", kun menee dropperi ja 27,5" kiekot alle. Paljonko siinä on rengastilaa 27,5"-koossa? 

G-One Speedit ovat kyllä aika nopeat renkaat, eivät kovin paljoa hävinneet rullaavuudessaan 35c-koossa cx-pyörän alla esim. kisapyöräni Schwalben Pro One -renkaisiin. Jos kuvio on sama, ei niissä juuri muuta eroa ole kapeampiin renkaisiin kuin paino. Nuo Wigglen platina-alennukset ovat kyllä mukavat. Wigglessä tosin on ollut huonot tuotesaldot viime aikoina, joten hankinnat on tullut tehtyä nyt pääsääntöisesti muualta.

----------


## Hardza

> Hyvä juttu! Se lienee juuri sellainen ns. "maastokuskin gravel-pyörä", kun menee dropperi ja 27,5" kiekot alle. Paljonko siinä on rengastilaa 27,5"-koossa?



Nyt tuli kanssa mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto vastaan, mistä ei paljon juttua löytynyt kun taitaa olla uusi malli viime kesälle. Fuste Causeway https://www.ridefustle.com/collections/bikes ja juttua kehityksestä https://www.wideopenmountainbike.com/2020/04/we-chat-developing-the-fustle-causeway-gravel-bike-with-ali-beckett 
On rouheet geometriat ja arvosteluissa olikin puhetta että vakaa ohjaus, mutta ei niin ketterä tai kykenevä maatielle. Vaikka hinta menee hieman yli mitä oli mielessä, niin tämä kyllä tulee myös mukaan listauksille.

----------


## paaton

Nyt ensimmäistä kertaa aloin miettimään, että roadista kopioitu ajoasento ei ehkä olekkaan se oikea gravelliin. Kasasin siis vuosi sitten ninerin s-koon runkoon 130millisellä stemmillä, jotta sain pitkän ja matalan asennon. Ja asentohan onkin nappi. Ajan hoodeilta aerona tosi paljon.

Mutta... Kokemuksen mukaan voisin nyt väittää, ettei hoodeilta ja varsinkin hoodien päistä aerona ajaminen ole gravellissa turvallista. Jos ajat monttuun, tai klossi irtoaa polkimesta, niin koko yläkroppa tippuu stongan etupuolelle. Ja kun stemmi on 130mm pitkä, niin painopiste takaa komean lentoradan.

Gravellin uusi suuntaus pitkään reachiin, lyhyeen stemmiin ja flarella varustettuun tankoon ei ole ollenkaan huono. Nyt jos kasaisin pyörää uudelleen, niin jättäisin myös tangon korkeammalle. Alaote pitää saada mieluisemmaksi vaihtoehdoksi, koska se on oikeasti turvallisempi.

Jos muuten sattui olemaan ke iltana kivikossa takana ajanut joku foorumilainen, niin kiitokset auttamisesta. Olisi myös kiva tietää mitä tuossa kävi. Itse veikkaan klossin irtoamista, koska lähdettiin 5s ennen kaatumista liikenteeseen.

----------


## stenu

Jep, geo ratkaisee. Ei ole materiaaleilla, jarruilla, vaihteiden määrällä tai millään muullakaan yhtä suurta merkitystä. Sitä oon yrittänyt tolkuttaa ajoittaisista soraäänistä huolimatta. Viis vuotta sitten speksaamassani rungossa stack 546 mm ja Reach 499 mm (+pari senttiä speisereitä stemmin alla, mikä lyhentää reachiä vähän). Stemmi 90 mm, tangon reach 80 mm ja Campan kahvat, jotka on lyhyemmät kuin varsinkin Shimpat. Keulakulma maltillinen 72 astetta ja rake 48 mm. Kuski jonkun verran persjalkainen. Kahvoilta ajo on erinomaisen turvallista ja vakaata ja ohjaus herkkä mutta silti vakaa. Puolipersjalkaisena ei oikein löydy valmiita runkoja tai pyöriä, jotka kelpaisi, kun on kerran päässyt ajamaan sellaista, joka oikeasti toimii.

----------


## paaton

> Jep, geo ratkaisee. Ei ole materiaaleilla, jarruilla, vaihteiden määrällä tai millään muullakaan yhtä suurta merkitystä. Sitä oon yrittänyt tolkuttaa ajoittaisista soraäänistä huolimatta. Viis vuotta sitten speksaamassani rungossa stack 546 mm ja Reach 499 mm (+pari senttiä speisereitä stemmin alla, mikä lyhentää reachiä vähän). Stemmi 90 mm, tangon reach 80 mm ja Campan kahvat, jotka on lyhyemmät kuin varsinkin Shimpat. Keulakulma maltillinen 72 astetta ja rake 48 mm. Kuski jonkun verran persjalkainen. Kahvoilta ajo on erinomaisen turvallista ja vakaata ja ohjaus herkkä mutta silti vakaa. Puolipersjalkaisena ei oikein löydy valmiita runkoja tai pyöriä, jotka kelpaisi, kun on kerran päässyt ajamaan sellaista, joka oikeasti toimii.



Kyllä minä tuon sinun vastaan inttämisen muistin. Minulle olisi kyllä löytynyt runkoja, mutta ei vaan uskonut tuohon uuteen vouhotukseen, ennenkuin sattui nenään.

Normaali ajaminen on siis oikein kivaa. Eikä hankalat agenttipolutkaan aiheuta ongelmia, mutta kaikki oho tilanteet ovatkin sitten vaarallisia. Tuo vekotin heittää ympäri ennenkuin ehtii kissaa sanoa. Ja kylllä minä kaveria uskon, kun hän väittää asperon olevan pirun vakaa kovassa vauhdissa ja röykytyksessä. Ei ninerillakaan mitään ongelmia ole kun tuohon tottuu, mutta pidemmällä reachilla olisi takuulla vielä hauskempaa. Ninerin, niinkuin monen muunkin geo teki vaan tolkuttoman hyppäyksen stackin suhteen s- ja m-kokojen välillä. Olisi vaan pitänyt luottaa lukuihin ja unehtaa runko.

Olen vielä tykästynyt polkemaan edestä. Eli lähes suora tolppa ja  pro stealt nokalta istuttava satula. Tuon vuoksi varmaankin tulee pidettyä sieltä aivan kahvojen nokista tosi paljon kiinni, jotta saa kaiken reachin käyttöön. Painopiste on todella edessä.

----------


## paaton

Voisi kyllä ensin koettaa vaihtaa kahvat parempiin. Nythän minulla on halppikset r505 kahvat, joissa ei oikein ole mitään stopparia, kun tykkään pitää kahvoja vaakatasossa.



Onko kukaan ajanut grx vaijeri ja di2 kahvoilla? Onko di2 kahvat paremmat? Ihan kauheaa, jos joutuu vielä tuollaiset päivittämään

----------


## palikka

Gravelista saa kyllä aika vakaan pyörän kun laittaa leveämpää ohjaustankoa ja lyhempää stemmiä, jonka jo muutos itsessään vaatiikin. On ilo ajaa nyt tulevaa talvea vasten 48cm tangolla, jossa 25 flare ja 622mm leveyttä dropeilta. Tämähän ei edes kovin leveä markkinoilla olevaan tarjontaan nähden ole mutta elämyksen myötä ei olis mennyt pieleen vaikka olisin tilannut 50-52cm leveän tangon. Siis tuo on vaan niin pirun mukava nyt verrattuna 42cm tankoon. Tätä myöten toki menettää maantiepainoitteisilla lenkeilllä ideaa mutten mää moista harrastakaan talvella.
En ainakaan työmatkalla huomannut vauhdin pudonneen vaikka tuossa vähän aeroutta menettääkin. Siinä tuolla polkee vajaata kolmee kymppiä siinä missä kapeammallakin.

Joskus aiemmin kyselin noista tankomieltymyksistä mutta porukka tykkää kapeimmista täällä ja sehän sopiikin vallan mainiosti lenkkeilyyn soralla ja maantiellä mutten oo täällä kyllä koskaan ymmärtäny että miksi se aero-gravel-vehje pitää johonkin maastorynkytykseen viedä ja johonki upottavaan mutaan, jossa yllättäen maastopyörällä vaan pärjää niin paljon paremmin. Niin tai sitten gravel-pyörällä joka olisi edes vähän optimoitu sinne maaston suuntaan leveillä renkailla ja vakaalla ajo-asennolla.

----------


## JohannesP

Jäi hieman auki mihin sit noin leveän tangon mukavuus ja hyödyllisyys perustuu työmatkalla jos maastoonkaan ei tule gravelia vietyä.  :No huh!:

----------


## r.a.i

^^Ongelmahan tuossa "edestä ajamisessa" on myös se, että perse viedään keskiön päälle mikä väistämättä johtaa siihen että painopiste menee liian eteen. Ei se ole hyvä ja turvallinen asento maantiepyörässäkään. Tästäkin on aika monessa ketjussa puhuttu...

----------


## paaton

> Gravelista saa kyllä aika vakaan pyörän kun laittaa leveämpää ohjaustankoa ja lyhempää stemmiä, jonka jo muutos itsessään vaatiikin. On ilo ajaa nyt tulevaa talvea vasten 48cm tangolla, jossa 25 flare ja 622mm leveyttä dropeilta. Tämähän ei edes kovin leveä markkinoilla olevaan tarjontaan nähden ole mutta elämyksen myötä ei olis mennyt pieleen vaikka olisin tilannut 50-52cm leveän tangon. Siis tuo on vaan niin pirun mukava nyt verrattuna 42cm tankoon. Tätä myöten toki menettää maantiepainoitteisilla lenkeilllä ideaa mutten mää moista harrastakaan talvella.
> En ainakaan työmatkalla huomannut vauhdin pudonneen vaikka tuossa vähän aeroutta menettääkin. Siinä tuolla polkee vajaata kolmee kymppiä siinä missä kapeammallakin.
> 
> Joskus aiemmin kyselin noista tankomieltymyksistä mutta porukka tykkää kapeimmista täällä ja sehän sopiikin vallan mainiosti lenkkeilyyn soralla ja maantiellä mutten oo täällä kyllä koskaan ymmärtäny että miksi se aero-gravel-vehje pitää johonkin maastorynkytykseen viedä ja johonki upottavaan mutaan, jossa yllättäen maastopyörällä vaan pärjää niin paljon paremmin. Niin tai sitten gravel-pyörällä joka olisi edes vähän optimoitu sinne maaston suuntaan leveillä renkailla ja vakaalla ajo-asennolla.



Vakaan saa, mutta en minä ala ajamaan selkä suorana edes gravellia. Eli pitäisi olla pitkä vaakaputki ja lyhyt stemmi, kuten asperossa. 

Eikä ninerin vakaudessakaan ole mitään ongelmia ajon aikana. Se on vaan etupainoinen, jonka huomaa joskus aika nopeasti... Tuollaisia siis ovat ihan perinteiset cyclot, eli ei tuo mitään uutta ole. Uudemmissa on vaan siirrytty jo lyhyeen stemmiin.

 Alan vaan jästipäänä tajuamaan uuden geon idean vasta kahden oikeasti pahan kaadon jälkeen. Esimerkiksi asperolla saat matalan asennon ja painopiste pysyy edelleen keskellä pyörää.  Toinen gravelliin muutettava asia on tuo alaote. Se vaan täytyy rakentaa ajettavaksi, enkä tosiaan naureskele enää yhtään noille uusille leveille gravell tangoille. En ainakaan ennen testaamista.

Ja kummankin pahan otb:n olen ajanut kovalla alustalla. Toisen assulla ja toisen soralla. 40-50 vauhtia. Siellä muta- ja juurakkopoluilla ei ole ollut mitään ongelmia 38cm tangon ja 130mm stemmin kanssa.

----------


## paaton

> ^^Ongelmahan tuossa "edestä ajamisessa" on myös se, että perse viedään keskiön päälle mikä väistämättä johtaa siihen että painopiste menee liian eteen. Ei se ole hyvä ja turvallinen asento maantiepyörässäkään. Tästäkin on aika monessa ketjussa puhuttu...



Just noin. Tuo on vaan tehokas tapa polkea. Lonkan kulma on pieni. Tykkään tosi paljon. Tämä juurikin vaatii sen pitkän vaakaputken, jolloin painopiste pysyy keskelä fillaria.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Itte olen kyllä ratkaissut painopisteasiat siten, että gravelissa on ihan normi maantietanko. Pahassa maastossa ja liukkaissa ylämäissä ajetaan vaan yläotteelta tangosta, jolloin keula kevenee ja on helppo nostella esteitten yli eikä takanen luista. Hiekkatiellä ja asfaltilla voi sitten painaa ihan normaalisti, täysipainoisella maantiemeiningillä. Runko siis Rosen edelllisen sukupolven Xeon cross / backroad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

Mulla on aika pitkä ja matala asento. Yläotteelta ei ole edes luonnollista ajaa selkä suorana.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Gravelista saa kyllä aika vakaan pyörän kun laittaa leveämpää ohjaustankoa ja lyhempää stemmiä, jonka jo muutos itsessään vaatiikin. On ilo ajaa nyt tulevaa talvea vasten 48cm tangolla, jossa 25 flare ja 622mm leveyttä dropeilta. Tämähän ei edes kovin leveä markkinoilla olevaan tarjontaan nähden ole mutta elämyksen myötä ei olis mennyt pieleen vaikka olisin tilannut 50-52cm leveän tangon. Siis tuo on vaan niin pirun mukava nyt verrattuna 42cm tankoon. Tätä myöten toki menettää maantiepainoitteisilla lenkeilllä ideaa mutten mää moista harrastakaan talvella.
> En ainakaan työmatkalla huomannut vauhdin pudonneen vaikka tuossa vähän aeroutta menettääkin. Siinä tuolla polkee vajaata kolmee kymppiä siinä missä kapeammallakin.
> 
> Joskus aiemmin kyselin noista tankomieltymyksistä mutta porukka tykkää kapeimmista täällä ja sehän sopiikin vallan mainiosti lenkkeilyyn soralla ja maantiellä mutten oo täällä kyllä koskaan ymmärtäny että miksi se aero-gravel-vehje pitää johonkin maastorynkytykseen viedä ja johonki upottavaan mutaan, jossa yllättäen maastopyörällä vaan pärjää niin paljon paremmin. Niin tai sitten gravel-pyörällä joka olisi edes vähän optimoitu sinne maaston suuntaan leveillä renkailla ja vakaalla ajo-asennolla.



Ohhoh, tuo on jo leveä! Varmasti hyvä talven sohjoissa. Itsellä gravelissa 440mm tanko 16 flarella ja sekin tuntuu jo huomattavan mukavalle ja vakaalle (vs. 42cm maantietanko), mutta talvella tosiaan vieläkin leveämpi olisi poikaa.

----------


## palikka

> Jäi hieman auki mihin sit noin leveän tangon mukavuus ja hyödyllisyys perustuu työmatkalla jos maastoonkaan ei tule gravelia vietyä.







> Ohhoh, tuo on jo leveä! Varmasti hyvä talven sohjoissa. Itsellä gravelissa 440mm tanko 16 flarella ja sekin tuntuu jo huomattavan mukavalle ja vakaalle (vs. 42cm maantietanko), mutta talvella tosiaan vieläkin leveämpi olisi poikaa.



Tarkennuksena sen verran, että vajaa viikko sitten vaihdoin tuon leveämmän tangon enkä ole muuta kuin työmatkaa ehtinyt ajamaan. Kelit olleet sen verran surkeat enkä muutoinkaan ole päässyt ajamaan muuten. Talveksihan tuo tosiaan oli tarkoitus laittaa ja olikin jo pari kuukautta odotellut vaihtoa.
Mun gravel-pyöräilyt maastossa on lähinnä olleet jotain kevyttä kikkailua ja oikopolkuja. Sen verran tullut todettua, että juurakkoisilla poluilla ole enää ajaminen hauskaa ollut.

Tuossapa sitä hyödyllisyyttä tulee juurikin noilla sohjoilla, jäisillä urillla ja kaikilla jännillä muodoilla mitä jäästä ja lumesta saakaan aikaan, jolloin ei kaipaa ohjaukseen yhtään huteruutta. En väitä, että 42cm tanko olisi jotenkin erityisen epävakaa mutta kyllähän näissä on selvä ero. Asian voi kääntää toisin päin että miksi talvella ajaa kapealla tangolla? Vauhtia ja sen tarvetta ei kyllä talviolosuhteissa itsellä ole.

Saa nyt nähdä jaksaako tuota kesäksi taas vaihtaa kapeampaan. Luultavasti, kun en maantiepyörääkään omista ja varmaan tulee taas maantie/soralenkkejä tehtyä. Pitää varmaan tankoteipit leikata kahteen osaan, ettei niitä tarvitse poistella yläosasta. Nytkin kietaisin yhden vanhemmat teipit ympärille ja hyvin pysyy.

----------


## paaton

Millä talvella? 99.9% on ollut täysin kesäkelit viimeisen parin vuoden aikana täällä pääkaupunkiseudulla. Sitten kun loskaa ja jääpolannetta tulee, niin ainakaan oma gravelli ei ole kyllä oikea valinta. Jäykkäperämaasturi isp:llä alle. Kuitenkin noita tilanteita on niin vähän, etten halua mitään kona libreä gravelliksi.

----------


## palikka

Oulun seudulla nyt ainakin on vuosittain jotain talven tapaista ja tyypillistä onkin, että lumet sulaa useamman kerran ensilumien jälkeen  ja keväällä taas takatalvea pukkaa vastaavaan tahtiin.

Melko pystyltä näyttää tuo Libre...
Mulla on Topstone itsellä, enkä kyllä tangon vaihdon jälkeen yrittänytkään vaihtaa ajo-asentoa pystymmäksi. Selkä on aika ranttu tuosta ajoasennosta ollut aina... ihan hybrideillä ja maastureillakin. Liian pysty ei saa olla eikä liian kaukana. Stemmi parin spacerin kanssa miinuskulmassa todennut ihan hyväksi. Stemmin lyhennys leveämmän tangon suhteen nyt liittyy luonnollisesti siihen kun käsiä siirtää ulommas niin kahvat olisi kiva saada lähemmäksi. 2 senttiä lyhemmän laitoin mutta vähän hiinä ja hiinä olisko senttikin vaan riittänyt. Loppujen lopuksi aika samalla etäisyydellä.. Jopa tuo leveä ote dropeilta on yllättävän hyvä. Bonuksena tuohon leveään tankoon menee hyvin lamput, soittokellot ym lisävarusteet, koska ei niitä teippejä tartte niin pitkälle pyöritellä.. ;D Joutuin lampun laittamaan aiemmin teippien päälle, koska muuten valo osui edessä olevaan garminiin ikävästi.

Tuo uusi tanko on muuten malliltaan Spank Flare 25 48cm, kun ei sitä tullut mainittua. Myönteisiä arvosteluja tästä olinkin lukenut mutta taisivat hieman kaposempia olla.
Tutustukaapa: https://bikepacking.com/index/gravel-bars/
Tuolla on vaikka minkälaisia ja tuolta tuo itselle lopulta valikoitui. PWN Coast Drop Bar oli myös varteenotettava ehdokas. Woodchipperia harkitsin mutta tuntui jo vähän radikaalilta.
Osalla noista kuitenkin rajansa, sillä tuo levein Walmer Bar vaatii jo melkein läskipyörän allensa tai näyttää muuten aika hölmöltä nakkirenkailla.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Kysymystä ketjulinjasta kun rungon vaihto mielessä. Jos valmistaja (Carbonda CFR696) speksaa 2x setupissa isoimmaksi rattaaksi 50t ja 1x mallissa 46t, niin paljonkohan noissa 1x rattaissa on offsettia sisäänpäin? Mulla siis olisi nykyisessä GXP/Apex kammet joissa 48t Force ratas, se paritettuna 11-40 pakkaan on mielestäni Oulun alueella mainio kompromissi kaikkeen.
Tokihan sitä voi sen 46t rattaan ostaa ja jos myötätuulessa alkaa välit loppumaan niin pakan kuluttua vaihto xd vaparille ja jokin 10 hampainen pakka, mutta jos vaikka ensi hätään riittäisiköhän että toisen BB spacerin laittaa vetopuolelle, eikös sillä saa 2.5mm lisää tilaa?
...mun länkisäärillekkin tuo voisi tehdä hyvää, vetopuolen jalka käy hyvin lähellä top tubea jatkuvasti, kun toinen puoli huitelee selvästi kauempana.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Millä talvella? 99.9% on ollut täysin kesäkelit viimeisen parin vuoden aikana täällä pääkaupunkiseudulla. Sitten kun loskaa ja jääpolannetta tulee, niin ainakaan oma gravelli ei ole kyllä oikea valinta. Jäykkäperämaasturi isp:llä alle. Kuitenkin noita tilanteita on niin vähän, etten halua mitään kona libreä gravelliksi.



Jep n+1 on paras ratkaisu. Toivotaan kuitenkin ensisijaisesti hartaasti, että keli pysyy lokakuisena kevääseen asti!

----------


## moukari

> Kysymystä ketjulinjasta kun rungon vaihto mielessä. Jos valmistaja (Carbonda CFR696) speksaa 2x setupissa isoimmaksi rattaaksi 50t ja 1x mallissa 46t, niin paljonkohan noissa 1x rattaissa on offsettia sisäänpäin? Mulla siis olisi nykyisessä GXP/Apex kammet joissa 48t Force ratas, se paritettuna 11-40 pakkaan on mielestäni Oulun alueella mainio kompromissi kaikkeen.
> Tokihan sitä voi sen 46t rattaan ostaa ja jos myötätuulessa alkaa välit loppumaan niin pakan kuluttua vaihto xd vaparille ja jokin 10 hampainen pakka, mutta jos vaikka ensi hätään riittäisiköhän että toisen BB spacerin laittaa vetopuolelle, eikös sillä saa 2.5mm lisää tilaa?
> ...mun länkisäärillekkin tuo voisi tehdä hyvää, vetopuolen jalka käy hyvin lähellä top tubea jatkuvasti, kun toinen puoli huitelee selvästi kauempana.



Ei mitään hajua rattaiden offsetista, mutta spacerilla saa joo periaatteessa lisää tilaa vetopuolelle. Laitoin itse 1,4 mm toiselle puolelle (0,7 mm keskiön taakse ja 0,7 keskiön ja kammen väliin), jotta sai vähän lisätilaa tehomittarille. En tiedä sitten, onko pidemmän päälle järkevää laittaa spacereita, viisaammat osaavat kertoa. 48T on ainakin valmistajan sivujen mukaan liian iso CFR696:lle, näytti olevan 46T 1x-kokoonpanossa suurin mitä sopii. Mulla on 2x 50/34 ja molemmat ovat niin tiukassa, että ei kyllä yhtään saa mennä ratas kieroon.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Joo, 68mm GXP:ssä kun laitettaneen lähtökohtaisesti 2.5mm spacerit molemmin puolin, niin tosiaan ajattelin että ehkä noilla pelaamalla saa sen pari hammasta ylikokoisen rattaan sopimaan. No ei tätä hankintapäätöstä ehkä tähän kannata seisauttaa, ostaa rattaan jos ei sovi.

Seuraavan päivän edit: Vai onkohan ne sittenki nuo SRAMin ja muittenkin nw rattaat ilman offsettejä ja kun mun kammet on alunperin 2x mallia, niin jospa tuo koneistettu osuu ihan samaan linjaan kuin se alkuperäinenkin ja sopii sittenkin sellaisenaan. Alko tuntuun järkevämmältä että ne onkin 1x kammissa korjanneet ketjulinjaa sisemmäs, eikä rattaisiin jyrsimällä offsettia. Joskaan tuosta nyt en googlella löytänyt mustaa valkoisella ihan hetkessä.

----------


## stenu

Lisää Erdgeschoss-tiisereitä Standertin Ig:ssä. Tällä viikolla pitäisi tulla myyntiin. Pitääköhän olla sormi liipasimella yötä päivää, jos meinaa saada..?

https://www.instagram.com/p/CHGbWSRl7Sp/

https://www.instagram.com/p/CG-sQHEFZCl/

----------


## JackOja

Mikäs tuossa on nyt erikoisen hienoa? On mennyt ohi jos on aikaisemmin jo hehkutettu. Hienohan se on, mutta jos herra stenukin on sormi liipaisimella?

----------


## stenu

Kohtuuhintainen rosteri. Tai ainakin edellinen versio oli. Uuden hinnoista ei ole tietoa.

Sopivan pitkähkö geo ilman överipitkiä emäputkia. Keskiö 650b-optimoituna mun makuun vähän korkealla 700c-kiekoille gravelhommiin, mutta toimisi myös cx:ssä siksi. Uuteen versioon tulleet kolmannet pullotelinereiät vähän häiritsee esteettisesti, enkä niille keksisi käyttöä. Siinä lyhyt review.  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Ookoo, sitten vain kyttäämään ja tilaamaan.

----------


## markkut

^ En tiedä, onko mitään erityisen hienoa, mutta vaikuttaisi omaan yhden pyörän taktiikkaani passelilta. Saisin siirrettyä suurin piirtein kaikki osat vanhasta pyörästäni tuohon, joten runkosetin hankinta riittäisi. Materiaalina rosteri sopivampi retkeilyyn ym. rymistelyyn kuin nykyinen hiilikuitu, eikä ruostu pois alta työmatkan suolasohjossakaan.

----------


## stenu

> Ookoo, sitten vain kyttäämään ja tilaamaan.



Mulla on tarveharkintaprosessi vielä kesken.

----------


## santei

Erdgeschoss kiinnostaa jostain syystä myöskin, mutta oon kyllä periaatepäätöksen tehnyt, että ostan uuden rungon vasta kun mekaanista 1x12 on saatavilla valmiina ilman kikkailuja. Eikai siihen ny enää kauaa toisaalta mee...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## skiman

Giant revolt adv 2 vai trek checkpoint sl 6 kun tarkoitus on käyttää pyörää 95% asfaltilla mutta kuitenkin ympäri vuoden.
Haluan 2x version koska se mahdollistaa tiheämmät välitykset juurikin maantie lenkit?

----------


## misopa

^ Kannattaa huomioida, että esim. 11-34t pakassa välit on minimissään 2 hammasta. Eli, jos maantielle tiheämpää välitystä haluaa, niin vaikkapa 11-30t tarjoaa tiheän pään yhden hampaan väleillä.

----------


## paaton

Jos pelimerkit riittää, niin sl6 vaan. Kovasti olisi itselläkin halut ostaa tuollainen runko. Todella monipuolinen fillari.

----------


## miz

> ^ Kannattaa huomioida, että esim. 11-34t pakassa välit on minimissään 2 hammasta. Eli, jos maantielle tiheämpää välitystä haluaa, niin vaikkapa 11-30t tarjoaa tiheän pään yhden hampaan väleillä.



Ja vielä: näissähän on eroa valmistajillakin, esim. Shimano ja Sram. Shimanolla minimissään 2 hampaan hyppyjä, sramilla taas pienet rattaat on tiheämmässä ja isoissa enemmän hyppyjä.

----------


## paaton

Jep. 11-30 on hyvä pakka. Tuohon kaveriksi eteen 34/50, tai eastonin 32/47, niin välitykset riittävät tasan kaikkeen ajoon, eikä fillari määrää kadenssia missään tilanteessa.

----------


## huotah

> Kohtuuhintainen rosteri. Tai ainakin edellinen versio oli. Uuden hinnoista ei ole tietoa.



Runkosetti 1749 euroa, kompliitti alkaen 3749 euroa.

https://standert.de/collections/erdg...el-gravel-bike

----------


## JackOja

Hieno, harmi kun ei tarvii.

Onkohan tuon Standertin haarukka sama kuin Genesis CGR-1? Melko samannäköinen. Genesis toki 1 1/8" kaulalla.

----------


## plr

> Jep. 11-30 on hyvä pakka. Tuohon kaveriksi eteen 34/50, tai eastonin 32/47, niin välitykset riittävät tasan kaikkeen ajoon, eikä fillari määrää kadenssia missään tilanteessa.



Nämä ovat kohtalaisia välityskompromisseja, joiden kanssa voi elää. Fillari kyllä valitettavasti määrää kadenssin jyrkemmissä ylämäissä, jos ei löydy huomattavasti lyhyempiä välityksiä. Ainakin täällä päin ja tällä ajajan massalla ja tehoilla. Sorapyörällähän ajetaan kaikkea mahdollista tasaisesta asfaltista jyrkkiin pehmeisiin hiekkamonttujen reunoja nouseviin polkuihin.

----------


## skiman

> Nämä ovat kohtalaisia välityskompromisseja, joiden kanssa voi elää. Fillari kyllä valitettavasti määrää kadenssin jyrkemmissä ylämäissä, jos ei löydy huomattavasti lyhyempiä välityksiä. Ainakin täällä päin ja tällä ajajan massalla ja tehoilla. Sorapyörällähän ajetaan kaikkea mahdollista tasaisesta asfaltista jyrkkiin pehmeisiin hiekkamonttujen reunoja nouseviin polkuihin.



Niin sorapyörä mahdollistaa tuollaisen käytön. Itse en ajatellut ajaa, vaan 95% tulee asfaltilla, muuten menis endurance pyörä, mutta kun ajatus ajaa myös talvell. Trek domane lienee ainoa missä riittävästi tilaa renkaille. Mutta en tiedä missä domane on parempi kuin revolt adv tai checkpoint?

Ja kun ittelä suurin osa ajosta tulee nopeuksille 27-35 niin siihen tarvii useamman välityksen.

----------


## markkut

> Hieno, harmi kun ei tarvii.
> 
> Onkohan tuon Standertin haarukka sama kuin Genesis CGR-1? Melko samannäköinen. Genesis toki 1 1/8" kaulalla.



Genesis taisi ainakin olla edellisen Erdgeschoss-version haarukan merkki, nythän tuota myydään Standert-haarukkana.

Pyöriä kuulemma menee nyt kovaa tahtia, mutta vastaus kokokyselyyni tuli 20 minuutissa. Arvoin 52 ja 54 välillä. Pituutta minulla 174, inseam 82. Asiakaspalvelija suositteli ehdottomasti 52 ja sellaisen laitoin tilaukseen.

----------


## stenu

> Runkosetti 1749 euroa, kompliitti alkaen 3749 euroa.
> 
> https://standert.de/collections/erdg...el-gravel-bike



Vihreät meni muutamassa tunnissa. Maalaamattomastakin 56 jo loppu. Eipä ollut ostohousut jalassa mulla. Vähän harmittaa, että eivät suostu kertomaan putkien speksejä tarkemmin, kun koeajomahdollisuuttakaan ei ole.

^ Edellisessä versiossa oli Columbuksen haarukka tää uuden on (ehkä) vähän downgreidaus (imo), vaikka reikiä onkin joka lähtöön. Onnea, hyvä pyörä siitä varmasti tulee!

----------


## markkut

Downgreidausta tai ei, etuhaarukan reikien mÃ¤Ã¤rÃ¤ nimenomaan oli ostopÃ¤Ã¤tÃ¶ksen laukaiseva tekijÃ¤. LisÃ¤reiÃ¤t rungossa mukava boonus. 😁

----------


## moukari

> Nämä ovat kohtalaisia välityskompromisseja, joiden kanssa voi elää. Fillari kyllä valitettavasti määrää kadenssin jyrkemmissä ylämäissä, jos ei löydy huomattavasti lyhyempiä välityksiä. Ainakin täällä päin ja tällä ajajan massalla ja tehoilla. Sorapyörällähän ajetaan kaikkea mahdollista tasaisesta asfaltista jyrkkiin pehmeisiin hiekkamonttujen reunoja nouseviin polkuihin.



Pahimmissa pehmeissä ylämäissä tuntuu ennemmin siltä, että renkaat määräävät kadenssin jos on pidemmästä noususta kyse. Kun takapäästä loppuu pito ja alkaa lyödä tyhjää, niin sitten ei nousta enää millään ylös. Tuo paatonin mainitsema 11-30 ja 50/34 voimansiirto toimii kyllä muuten aika hyvin ainakin täällä suomalaisissa oloissa omalla kokemuksella.

----------


## LJL

> Tuo paatonin mainitsema 11-30 ja 50/34 voimansiirto toimii kyllä muuten aika hyvin ainakin täällä suomalaisissa oloissa omalla kokemuksella.



Mulla oli ensin 50/34-kampien kanssa 11-30 mutta vaihdoin 11-32:een molemmissa kiekoissa jotta saan vähän pidempään ajaa ennen kuin Di2 heivaa edestä mummurieskalle. On ollut aika optimi omiin hidasvauhtisiin väärinpyöräilyihin.

----------


## Antp

XL vai L koko 184cm ja 89cm inseam? Ensimmäinen kippurasarvi, joten ei aiempaa kokemusta mihin peilata. Vitus Substance eli koeajo ei onnistu.
Olisi tulossa sekä kommuutteriksi, että kesällä pidemmille +100km retkille.

----------


## frp

Koska Reach eroaa vain 7mm niin sanoisin, että kumpikin käy ja valitse sen mukaan haluatko korkeamman (XL) vai matalamman ajoasennon (L).

----------


## macci

^^samoilla mitoilla varustettuna ottaisin L kokoisen. Front to Center mittakin kohtuullinen L koossa niin kenkäkään tuskin ottaa heti etukumiin kiinni

Lisäksi L kokoisessa 172,5 kammet jotka myös henk koht valitsisin XL koon 175 sijaan

----------


## plr

> Tuo paatonin mainitsema 11-30 ja 50/34 voimansiirto toimii kyllä muuten aika hyvin ainakin täällä suomalaisissa oloissa omalla kokemuksella.



Joo varmaan jos on tasaista tai on vain loivia mäkiä. Tästä lähtee esim. yhteislenkkien lähtöpaikalle kolme reittiä, joiden jyrkimmät ylämäkikohdat ovat 14%, 20% ja 25%. Kadenssi on vajaa 40 tuossa 14% kohdassa suunnilleen aerobisella kynnyksellä eli noin 200 W teholla välityksellä 34-32. Nämä ovat kaikki asfalttipätkiä eikä aina jaksa vetää 400+ W teholla, jotta saisi kadenssin yli 80.

Tässähän ei ole kyse siitä etteikö sitä mäkeä pääsisi ylös, koska tuosta mennään myös 39-25:lla vauhdikkaammalla maantiepyörällä. Pyörässä vain olisi hyvä olla välitykset tarpeen mukaan eikä niin, että pyörä määrää nuotit.

----------


## paaton

Tehoja vaan. Ei gravellissa pysty niitä watteja koko aikaa toljottamaan. Jos 6h lenkin keskisyke pysyy alle 150, niin se on onnistunut pk lenkki  :Hymy:

----------


## skiman

> Joo varmaan jos on tasaista tai on vain loivia mäkiä. Tästä lähtee esim. yhteislenkkien lähtöpaikalle kolme reittiä, joiden jyrkimmät ylämäkikohdat ovat 14%, 20% ja 25%. Kadenssi on vajaa 40 tuossa 14% kohdassa suunnilleen aerobisella kynnyksellä eli noin 200 W teholla välityksellä 34-32. Nämä ovat kaikki asfalttipätkiä eikä aina jaksa vetää 400+ W teholla, jotta saisi kadenssin yli 80.
> 
> Tässähän ei ole kyse siitä etteikö sitä mäkeä pääsisi ylös, koska tuosta mennään myös 39-25:lla vauhdikkaammalla maantiepyörällä. Pyörässä vain olisi hyvä olla välitykset tarpeen mukaan eikä niin, että pyörä määrää nuotit.



Näinpä. Kaikille ei käy samat. Ei siis ole olemassa kaikille oikeaa vastausta.
Täällä p-pohjanmaalla ei ole yhtään mäeksi luokiteltavaa nousua. Muutama maanpinnan kohouma ja max korkeusero luokkaa 20m.

----------


## macci

> Onko kukaan ajanut grx vaijeri ja di2 kahvoilla? Onko di2 kahvat paremmat? Ihan kauheaa, jos joutuu vielä tuollaiset päivittämään



Päivitin just PICKENFLICKIN kahvat RS505 -> GRX600 ja elämä parani. 

GRX600 vs GRX di2 molemmat oikein hyviä. En muotoilun eron takia di2 versiota valitsisi. GRX600 en vielä pitkällä lenkillä kerennyt koittamaan mutta di2 versiosta sellainen havainto että vaatii hanskat pidemmälle lenkille. Kumiosan ”juomutus” hiertää ilman hanskoja kämmeniä. Toki yleensä tulee ajettua hanskoilla. GRX600 kumi tasaisempi.

Ainiin ja ko kahvanvaihdossa hyvä huomioida letkun kiinnityspultin ero kahvan päässä ja tuota pulttia hyvin huonosti irto-osana saatavana.

----------


## paaton

> Päivitin just PICKENFLICKIN kahvat RS505 -> GRX600 ja elämä parani. 
> 
> GRX600 vs GRX di2 molemmat oikein hyviä. En muotoilun eron takia di2 versiota valitsisi. GRX600 en vielä pitkällä lenkillä kerennyt koittamaan mutta di2 versiosta sellainen havainto että vaatii hanskat pidemmälle lenkille. Kumiosan ”juomutus” hiertää ilman hanskoja kämmeniä. Toki yleensä tulee ajettua hanskoilla. GRX600 kumi tasaisempi.
> 
> Ainiin ja ko kahvanvaihdossa hyvä huomioida letkun kiinnityspultin ero kahvan päässä ja tuota pulttia hyvin huonosti irto-osana saatavana.



Ja sittenhän tuossa välissä on vielä grx800 kahva, jota nyt eniten itselleni mietin. Ilmeisesti 600 vs 800 vastaa eroa ultegran ja 105 välillä.
Oman kokemuksen mukaan eroa ei noissa huomaa uutena, mutta vuoden likaantumisen jälkeen ultegra toimiii täsmällisemmin, mitä 105.
Muotoilu on kuitenkin ilmeisesti sama molemmissa.

----------


## plr

> Ilmeisesti 600 vs 800 vastaa eroa ultegran ja 105 välillä.



Suunnilleen kai noin. 800:ssa on servo wave -ominaisuus, jota 600:ssa ei ole.

----------


## paaton

> Suunnilleen kai noin. 800:ssa on servo wave -ominaisuus, jota 600:ssa ei ole.



Mikä prkln servo?

----------


## K.Kuronen

^se ett ku kahvasta puristaa, niin alussa männät liikkuu enemmän ja lopussa vähemmän. Mikä matkassa menetetään, se voimassa voitetaan.

----------


## paaton

> ^se ett ku kahvasta puristaa, niin alussa männät liikkuu enemmän ja lopussa vähemmän. Mikä matkassa menetetään, se voimassa voitetaan.



Lueskelinkin jo. Eli muuttuva vipusuhde taitaa olla.

----------


## pturunen

Täältä kadonnut kaikki sitten marraskuun. Vaihdoin testimielessä alle 27.5" ja 47 mm sonderot. En tiedä tuleeko 29 takas ennen kuin lumet sulavat. Noilla on niin paljon mukavampi ajaa kuin 29 griswoldeilla.

----------


## kervelo

Rose myy backroadia classified-vaihteilla. https://www.rosebikes.fi/backroad_classified

----------


## Huoleton

Jotenkin toi classified tuntuu että on kahden systeemin huonot puolet yhdistetty. 2x systeemin "kaksi tapaa tehdä yksi asia" ja 1x systeemin huono ketjulinja pakan molemmissa päissä.Toinen näkökulma tietty on että tossa nimenomaan yhdistetään parhaat puolet. Saa nähä mitä raati eli ostava yleisö on lopulta mieltä.

----------


## paaton

Minusta tuo on aika hyvä. Saa ajaa koko ajan isolla rattaalla, joka toimii kyllä kurassa ja hiekassa selvästi pienempää paremmin. 

1x verrattuna ketjulinja pysyy myös fiksumpana, koska taakse ei tarvita isoa ratasta. Jos edessä ja takana on suht isot rataat, niin ketjulinja jyrkkenee selvästi.

----------


## vilhu

Muistaako kukaan mihin aikaan viime vuonna XXL alkoi myymään fillareita? Tarkoitus olisi ostaa Gravel heti kun ne tulee myyntiin.

----------


## Ari I.

Hommailin pitkällisen arpomisen jälkeen uuden gravel-fillarin eli BMC:n URS One.

https://www.bmc-switzerland.com/urs-one.html

Pyörässä houkutti erityisesti rennompi geometria, suoratankoisesta kippuraan siirtyessä. Koeajo odottaa kevättä.

Niin ja geo sallii jopa suorantangon asentamisen, jos kippura käy hirvittämään.

----------


## pturunen

^vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta ja kyvykkäältä (capable) vähän rouheampiin paikkoihin. Avaatko vähän, mitä tarkoitat rennommalla geometrialla? Tuossa on kuitenkin melko pitkä ett ja reach ja ei mitenkään erittäin pitkä ht eli ajoasento ei ole mitenkään pysty. Jos taas rentoudella tarkoitat esim. loivempaa keulakulmaa ja muutenkin maasturimaisia mittoja niin sitten ymmärrän.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Mjoo vaihoin 2015 teräs-roveen rungon. Jännä kun se on tuo geometria aika lailla entisenlainen, ja sitten kun otin tuon maalauksen varsin pitkälle Konan väritystä mukaillen, niin melkeinpä heti unohtaa että alla on uusi pyörä.
Aina välillä sen reilu pari kiloa huomaa kadonneen, eipä tässä nyt toki ole kuin talvisia pyöräteitä ajellu. 
Niin ja samalla alle tuli nuo Pirellit 45mm. H versiona. Yllättävän paljon niistä löytyy kommentteja ettei kestä mitään, samoin kuin testejä joissa kehutaan ikuisiksi. Painavat ne on, minun vaaka näytti aika lailla 600g.

Rengastilaa tuossa kyllä on ja minusta varsin hyvää laatua silmämääräisesti katsottuna. Tämä siis Carbonda Kiinasta, jota myydään muutamalla muutamallakin merkillä. Väri on metalli purppura, se purppura vaatii sopivan valon etä näkyy ja ehkä hyvä niin.
Teräspyörässä on silti jotain kiehtovaa, jospa joskus vuoden päästä taas sellaista voisi kasailla.

----------


## Ari I.

> ^vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta ja kyvykkäältä (capable) vähän rouheampiin paikkoihin. Avaatko vähän, mitä tarkoitat rennommalla geometrialla? Tuossa on kuitenkin melko pitkä ett ja reach ja ei mitenkään erittäin pitkä ht eli ajoasento ei ole mitenkään pysty. Jos taas rentoudella tarkoitat esim. loivempaa keulakulmaa ja muutenkin maasturimaisia mittoja niin sitten ymmärrän.



Juurikin noita hieman maasturimaisia mittoja tarkoitan, mukaan lukien juuri tuo loivempi keulakulma. Pitäisi olla vakaampi haastavammissa laskuisissa.

----------


## jonitzi

Gravel kuume kasvaa ja pyörän osto alkaa olla pian ajankohtainen ja mielipiteitä olisin vailla.
Pyörä tulossa ympärivuotiseen lenkki ja työmatka ajoon myös.
Pyörän ostaisin mieluiten Suomesta ja kohtuullisella toimitusajalla. Toki hyvin vaihtoehdon löytyessä voi joustaa.
Budjettina +-3000€

Tässä pari varteen otettavaa vaihtoehto mitä tullut vastaan:
Kanzo Adventure https://www.ridley-bikes.com/product...anzo-adventure

Giant Revolt https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/bi...-advanced-2021

Rosebike Backroad https://www.rosebikes.com/bikes/gravel/backroad

Geometria itselle tuntematon osa-alue ja kun vain maasturista kokemusta ei oikein tiedä mitä pitäisi vaatia. Pituttaa 170cm ja inseam n.80cm.
Mitä syytä ottaa huomioon voimasiirron osissa? Muuta tärkeää huomiotavaa?

----------


## vilhu

Itse pohdin samaa vaikka minulla ei ole mahdollisuuksia tuollaiseen budjettiin. Itse olen lukemani perusteella tullut siihen tulokseen, että ensin pitää päättää kuinka paljon sillä gravelilla on tarkoitus rymytä metsässä vai haetaanko pyörää enemmän yleiskäyttöön. Geometriaan todellakin kannattaa tutustua. Itse lueskelin juuri tätä.

https://www.teknecycling.com/collect...art-2-geometry

----------


## Ari I.

Pyörän ostamisessa on niin paljon parametrejä, että niitä voi arpoa loputtomiin. Sanoisin, että ehkä ne itselle tärkeimmät asiat on hyvä tunnistaa, ja varautua siihen, että kokemuksen myötä hommaa sitten uutta kalustoa. Itse olen ainakin huomannut, että vasta ajamalla huomaa mitä asioita haluaa muuttaa. Sitten alkaa pyörän päivitysrumba  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Gravel kuume kasvaa ja pyörän osto alkaa olla pian ajankohtainen ja mielipiteitä olisin vailla.
> Pyörä tulossa ympärivuotiseen lenkki ja työmatka ajoon myös.
> Pyörän ostaisin mieluiten Suomesta ja kohtuullisella toimitusajalla. Toki hyvin vaihtoehdon löytyessä voi joustaa.
> Budjettina +-3000€
> 
> Tässä pari varteen otettavaa vaihtoehto mitä tullut vastaan:
> Kanzo Adventure https://www.ridley-bikes.com/product...anzo-adventure
> 
> Giant Revolt https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/bi...-advanced-2021
> ...



Unehda ainakin tuo ridley tuosta hintaluokasta. Sehän on siis just tuo sama kiinan runko, mikä ylläolevassa kuvassa.

Valintahan on sen jälkeen helppo. Ainoastaan revoltin saa paikallisesta.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Noh, se että sylttytehtaan sivukonttori myy tuota runkoa tiskin alta ei tietty Ridleystä tee yhtään huonompaa pyörää. Mutta juu, sisaria Free Ranger ja mikä se Vituksen malli olikaan, on saanut aika paljon halvemmalla mikä vähän vihjailee että Ridley vetää välistä tuomatta mitään tekniikkaa tuohon pyörään.

Tästä tuli vähän tunne että tuota kiinarungon hankintaa pitää perustella. Vaihtoehtoja tuli pyöriteltyä aika pitkään ja paljonkin, mutta lähtökohdat oli että jotain pitää värkätä eli mieluiten rungon vaihto kun oli mieluisat tuoreehkot osat. Käyräsarvi on mulla vähän semmoinen toissijainen maastureiden lisuke, enkä aio pitä kuin yhtä sellaista jolla maantiet/sorat/pyörätiet. Roveen tuli kuitenkin samat 5000km kuin maastureihin viime vuonna. Hiilikuitua teki silti tässäkin mieli kokeilla ainakin tilapäisesti, vaikka minulla taitaa olla jäänyt jonkinlainen kiintymys teräsrunkoihin näissä succispyörissä. Merkkirungot hilluu siellä 2000€ huiteilla, eikä vaihtoehtoja ole paljoa jos rengaskooksi haluaa 35-50mm.
-Minkään merkin kannatus minua ei sinänsä innosta, muuta kuin siinä saa jonninlaisen turvatakuun laadusta. Tuosta kuitenkin löytyy ulkomaan foorumeilta hyvin runsaasti tarinaa eikä kukaan ole toistaiseksi päätynyt naamalleen katuun.
-Täpärissä&läskissä minulla on Nextien kehät, joskus miettinyt että missä vaiheessa ja miksi se tai Light Bicycle muuttui harrastajien silmissä hienoksi asiaksi, missä vaiheessa kiinakiekot saa brandin ja miksi näin ei ole rungoissa.
-Tuo että sai omasta päästä keksiä maalauksen täysin ja kohtuu hintaan (80USD) herätti kiinnostusta, nuo free rangerit ja vitukset ei oikein innosta väritykseltään.
Hintahan se tietty pääsyy on, nyt ei harmita jos en pidä tuosta ja voin sitten jossain välin vaihtaa vaikka Cinellin teräsrunkoon tai käyttää säästyneen rahan mieluisampaan maasturihommaan.

----------


## Ari I.

Kyllä jengiä on päätynyt naamalleen myös hiilarirunkoisilla pyörillä. Virheitä tehdään välillä, oli se tehdas sitten Jenkeissä, Euroopassa tai Aasiassa. Toissa vuonna esim. BMC kutsui pyöriä takaisin hiilarihaarukkaan liittyvien murtumistapausten vuoksi. Ja näitä tapahtuu myös alumiini- ja teräsrungoissa.

----------


## Jona

Tällainen tuli loppuvuonna kasattua:

----------


## Juha Jokila

^täydellinen. Wattimittarista näkee koska pitää poiketa pizzalle.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Onko yleisöllä mielipiteitä tästä larun pyörän gravel härvelistä? https://larunpyora.com/tuote/2021-ac...pex-hd-yellow/

Isä ukolle pitäisi katsoa gravel pyörä ja itsekkin tietenkin lainaisin sitä. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jonitzi

Valinnan vaikeus, vaihtoehtona nyt pari mallia minkä välillä arvuuttelen kumman laittaa tilaukseen
Giant Revolt Advanced 0 https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...IaAoahEALw_wcB
RoseBike Backroad https://www.rosebikes.fi/py%C3%B6r%C...ravel/backroad

Giantin saisi heti ja hiilikuitukiekoilla, Backroad n.13 viikon päästä jos pitää paikkaansa.
Backroadin saisi myös 1x vaihteistolla eri variaatioilla mikä olisi enemmän omaan mieleen.
Onko Backroadissa jotain niin paljon parempaa että kannattaisi odottaa?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Valinnan vaikeus, vaihtoehtona nyt pari mallia minkä välillä arvuuttelen kumman laittaa tilaukseen
> Giant Revolt Advanced 0 https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...IaAoahEALw_wcB
> RoseBike Backroad https://www.rosebikes.fi/py%C3%B6r%C...ravel/backroad
> 
> Giantin saisi heti ja hiilikuitukiekoilla, Backroad n.13 viikon päästä jos pitää paikkaansa.
> Backroadin saisi myös 1x vaihteistolla eri variaatioilla mikä olisi enemmän omaan mieleen.
> Onko Backroadissa jotain niin paljon parempaa että kannattaisi odottaa?



Jatka vähän budjettia ja jos tuo M-koko on sopiva, niin laitat tämän tilaukseen:

https://cyclecenter.fi/osasto/pyorat...1-kokom-1-kpl/

Saat Giantin kuitukiekoilla ja Shimanon sähköillä. Itselläni on sähkövaihteista kokemusta Shimano/Sram ja Shimanot on kyllä mielestäni paremmat. Makuasioita toki, mutta hyvä paketti tuo olisi tuohon hintaan ja ei tarvitse heti päivitellä mitään osia.

----------


## pturunen

Mistä ihmeen sähköistä norsu oikein puhut?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Mistä ihmeen sähköistä norsu oikein puhut?



Sähkövaihteista. Shimano ja Sram.

----------


## Veivaaja

Varmaankin sähkövaihteista?

----------


## pturunen

A, si. Jotenkin ei vielä ole sisäistänyt sähkövaihteistoa.

----------


## jonitzi

> Jatka vähän budjettia ja jos tuo M-koko on sopiva, niin laitat tämän tilaukseen:
> 
> https://cyclecenter.fi/osasto/pyorat...1-kokom-1-kpl/
> 
> Saat Giantin kuitukiekoilla ja Shimanon sähköillä. Itselläni on sähkövaihteista kokemusta Shimano/Sram ja Shimanot on kyllä mielestäni paremmat. Makuasioita toki, mutta hyvä paketti tuo olisi tuohon hintaan ja ei tarvitse heti päivitellä mitään osia.



Tuo varteen otetettava vaihtoehto!
Kuinka nuo sähkövaihteet pelaa pakkasella?
Onko kuitukiekoille turha haaveilla nastoja vai suosista toiset kiekot talvea varten?

----------


## kaakku

Ei kai se vannekehä tiedä onko siinä renkaassa nastat vai ei?

----------


## jonitzi

> Ei kai se vannekehä tiedä onko siinä renkaassa nastat vai ei?



Lähinnä sitä mietin että kärsiikö hiilikuitukiekot pakkasesta yms. Näitä tyhmiä kysymyksiä tulee mieleen kun ensimmäistä kertaa näiden asioiden kanssa painii  :Leveä hymy: 

Pähkäily tuli jokatapauksessa päätökseen ja Revolt Advanced Pro 1 tuli laitettua tilaukseen.

----------


## Hardza

Eiköhän noi hiilikuidun ominaisuudet kestä varsin hyvin käyttöä kelissä kuin kelissä, eikä sitä tarvitse erityisemmin pelätä. Lentokoneissa on varmasti aika monta osaa alumiinistä ja hiilikuidusta, kun ne tuolla n. -50 lämpötilassa lentelee hieman isommilla rasituksissa kuin fillarien osat. 
Muutenkin hype että kuitua pitää varoa on mielestäni varsin kaukaa haettua, toki ei sitä kannata kirveellä alkaa hakkaamaan, kuten ei muutakaan runkoa/kiekkoa. Kuidussa varmaan on enempi variaatiota "feikkien" ja laatukomponenttien kautta, kuin teräs/alumiinituotteissa, mikä kannattaa muistaa. Herra Alin kaupasta en välttämättä sitä hinnat alkaen mallia ottaisi kiekoiksi, mutta 1000€ hintaluokassa on asiat toisin. 

Onnittelut Revoltin tilauksesta, tuolla vehkeellä pääsee kyllä pitkälle, eikä päivityspaineita tule heti vastaan  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Ja pro mallin revoltinkin ajoasentoa voi muuttaa iisisti ihan itse. Löytyy perinteinen stemmi ja kaikki.

----------


## Hower

Helvatan hienon näköinen tuo Revolt!
Tuliko se vielä noin mainiolla hinnalla. mikä oli Cycle-Centerissä?
Sähkövaihteet on niin jees....

----------


## esma

Osaatteko työ sanoa että miten noi sähkövaihteet toimii pakkasella. Esim nyt kum täällä etelässäkin on ollu -10°C:sta aina -25°C asti niin kyykkääkö noi pikkupatterit noissa vai onko ne moksiskaan moisesta?

Lähetetty minun YAL-L41 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Osaatteko työ sanoa että miten noi sähkövaihteet toimii pakkasella. Esim nyt kum täällä etelässäkin on ollu -10°C:sta aina -25°C asti niin kyykkääkö noi pikkupatterit noissa vai onko ne moksiskaan moisesta?
> 
> Lähetetty minun YAL-L41 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei mitään omakohtaista kokemusta, mutta hyvin näyttävät kavereilla toimivan ainakin -20c asti. Kertaakaan en ole kuullut ehjän akun loppuvan kesken lenkin. 

Kuulemma paljon ajaessa kestää gravellissa aika tasan kaksi kautta akku, eli ehkäpä se pakkasilla kuolee nopeammin. Akun saa kaiketi joka toinen kerta takuuseen, eli olisiko alkuperäisen ostoksen takuu aina voimassa. Mutta tosiaan, kaveri joka tätä kertoi ajaa suht paljon.

----------


## Teemu H

Toivottavasti nykyään on paremmat systeemit, mutta en voisi omalla vuoden 2015 maantiepyörän 2x11 Ultegra Di2-setillä kuvitella ajavani talvella. 

Ongelma ei ole akun kesto, vaan Shimanon vaihdenappuloiden koko. Hyvä jos kesällä ilman hanskoja osun oikeaan vipuun. Kunnon talvirukkasissa se on varmasti täysin mahdotonta  :Hymy:

----------


## Jona

> Osaatteko työ sanoa että miten noi sähkövaihteet toimii pakkasella. Esim nyt kum täällä etelässäkin on ollu -10°C:sta aina -25°C asti niin kyykkääkö noi pikkupatterit noissa vai onko ne moksiskaan moisesta?
> 
> Lähetetty minun YAL-L41 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



SRAMin vehkeet eivät ainakaan ole moksiskaan, en ole huomannut mitään normaalista poikkeavaa.

----------


## kervelo

> Osaatteko työ sanoa että miten noi sähkövaihteet toimii pakkasella. Esim nyt kum täällä etelässäkin on ollu -10°C:sta aina -25°C asti niin kyykkääkö noi pikkupatterit noissa vai onko ne moksiskaan moisesta?
> 
> Lähetetty minun YAL-L41 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Minulla Eagle xx1 axs on maasturissa toiminut koko talven ongelmitta. Ihan pahimmissa pakkasissa en ole ajanut, mutta runsaan kympin keleissä kuitenkin.

----------


## Huoleton

> Ongelma ei ole akun kesto, vaan Shimanon vaihdenappuloiden koko. Hyvä jos kesällä ilman hanskoja osun oikeaan vipuun. Kunnon talvirukkasissa se on varmasti täysin mahdotonta



Ne nappulat on tosiaan mielikuvituksettoman huonot. Toisaalta shimanon mekaanisetkin on hankalat paksuilla hanskoilla. Sähköt saa kuitenkin konffatua niin että molemmat napit tekee samaa asiaa jos on vaan uudempi akku että saa syncroshiftin päälle.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Kuulemma paljon ajaessa kestää gravellissa aika tasan kaksi kautta akku, eli ehkäpä se pakkasilla kuolee nopeammin. Akun saa kaiketi joka toinen kerta takuuseen, eli olisiko alkuperäisen ostoksen takuu aina voimassa. Mutta tosiaan, kaveri joka tätä kertoi ajaa suht paljon.



Ei ehkä pitäisi kommentoida koska (a) en ole sähkövaihteilla (Shimano) ajanut kuin maantiekaudella ja (b) alkaa mennä aika pitkälle otsikon ohi, mutta miksi tai miten akun kapasiteetti pienenee kun ajetaan pakkasella? (Siitähän akku ei varmasti piittaa onko ajettu asfaltilla vai soralla :Cool: ) Siis en epäile etteikö havainto olisi oikea, olen tässä vain utelias ihmettelijä.

6870 di2:n ohjeessa muuten annetaan seuraavanlaiset rajat käyttö- ja latauslämpötiloille:

 During discharge: –10 °C - 50 °C
During charging: 0 °C - 45 °C


PS Busch&Müllerin ohjeen mukaan lampun (Ixon IQ Speed) akkua ei saa pikaladata alle 20 °C lämpötilassa ja varoitetaan että akku saattaa muutoin vaurioitua. Shimanon laturissahan ei tämmöistä pikalatauskytkintä ole, mutta olisi hauska tietää miten ja miksi latausnopeus tässä asiaan vaikuttaa...




Sen olen kyllä ymmärtänyt että kylmää akkua ei pitäisi ruveta lataamaan vaan pitäisi jaksaa odottaa että se on lämmennyt. (Shimanon ohjetta

----------


## Votkins

> miksi tai miten akun kapasiteetti pienenee kun ajetaan pakkasella?



https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...02007118307536

At low temperatures, the degradation of performance is mainly caused by the reduction of ionic conductivity and the increase of charge-transfer resistance. Lithium plating is a specific effect that occurs on the surface of graphite and other carbon-based anodes, which leads to the loss of capacity at low temperatures.

----------


## Firlefanz

Täytyy vielä perehtyä sitten kun on sellaisessa vireessä että uskoo jotain ymmärtävänsä, mutta eikö tuossa ole kyse siitä että pakkasessa akku ei anna samaa toiminta-aikaa tai toisin sanoen tyhjenee nopeammin - eikä siitä että akun kapasitetetti jää pysyvästi alhaisemmaksi tai että akun elinikä lyhenee eli latauskertojen määrä jää alhaisemmaksi?

Mainittua "lithium platingia" (joka aiheuttaa pysyvän vaurion) taitaa tapahtua vasta todella kylmässä eli jotain –20 °C?

----------


## Rawjunk

Oonkohan liian pitkäjalkainen L-koon Giant Revolttiin? Satulakorkeus on siinä 80-81cm (91cm inseam), kun tuossa on 51cm satulaputki.

Edit: https://granfondo-cycling.com/giant-...-force-review/

"The biggest bike manufacturer in the world adds a versatile bike with lots of comfort to its portfolio – with lots of seatpost exposed, it might even be a little too compliant at the rear."

----------


## Juppo

^It depends on the saddle your are using, because different saddles have different stack heights. But I would say the max is 80-81 cm on size L

Tämmöisen löysin mtbr foorumilta. 
Samalla jalan mitalla tänne tulossa xl.

----------


## Rawjunk

> ^It depends on the saddle your are using, because different saddles have different stack heights. But I would say the max is 80-81 cm on size L
> 
> Tämmöisen löysin mtbr foorumilta. 
> Samalla jalan mitalla tänne tulossa xl.



Kiitti. Vähän turhan liki menee. XL:ssäkin vain 53cm istuinputki.



Siinä jonkun minun pituisen setupin kuva  :No huh!:

----------


## paaton

> Siinä jonkun minun pituisen setupin kuva



Alaviistosta otettu kuva, eli ei oikein osaa sanoa mitään, mutta pitää olla melkoisen pieni runko revoltista, jos joutuu tuollaisen kasan laittamaan spacereita alle. Revoltissahan on oikeasti tosi pitkä emäputki.

Kaveri taitaa olla noin 170cm pitkä ja valitisi pienimmän koon mitä suomeen tuodaan. Siltikin tarvitaan 17deg stemmiä, jotta saa saman asennon, mitä aiemmassa saman kokoisessa ridleyn xtrailissa.

----------


## Rawjunk

6'2" kaveri ja L-koon runko. Vähä liian lyhytkin tuo Revoltin runkoki. Rosen kuitu Backroadissa ois hyvä geo, speksit ja hinta, mutta eihän sitä saa enää.

----------


## paaton

Nuo revoltit taitaa tosiaan joutua ottamaan vähän isossa koossa ja keula slämmätään sitten jyrkällä stemmillä alas. Voi tosiaan tulla muuten aika pitkästi joustavaa tolppaa näkyville.

----------


## -Sammy-

> 6'2" kaveri ja L-koon runko. Vähä liian lyhytkin tuo Revoltin runkoki. Rosen kuitu Backroadissa ois hyvä geo, speksit ja hinta, mutta eihän sitä saa enää.



Tilasin viikko sitten Rosen Backroadin grx810 1x11. Toimitusajaksi annettiin aluks 10 viikkoa. Perjantaina tuli viesti, että tilaus on lähetetty. Kannattanee kysellä asiakaspalvelusta tarkempia toimitusaikoja.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## misopa

Alla pari kuvaa miltä näyttää M kokoinen Revolt, kun satulan korkeus 710mm. Olen 170cm ja jalka noin 81cm. Stemmi vakiomittainen 90mm, mutta -10ast. ja kaikki spacerit pois sekä matalampi laakerin pölysuoja. Näin sain itselle riittävän pitkän ja matalan ajoasennon. Droppia n. 7cm ja tolppaa esillä. Kokosuositus M:ssä taisi mennä 169-181cm, eli olen kokosuosituksen alarajalla.

----------


## Rawjunk

Takerruin tuohon L-koon Revolttiin, kun sitä on Cyclecenterissä 1kpl varastossa, mutta kyllä se XL olisi luutavasti fiksumpi valinta. Giantista jäänyt valmistajana hyvä kuva lukeman perusteella ja yleensä saa aika paljon pyörää kohtuu rahalla. 

Pitää laittaa Rosen suuntaan viestiä. GRX Di2 on haaveissa, mutta Shimanolla taitaa olla "hiukan" toimitusvaikeuksia.

----------


## paaton

Olisi misopalla ollut tolppaa aika reippaasti näkyvillä s-koossa, mikä noin muuten olisi ollut sopivampi. Mutta jalka taitaakin olla suht pitkä. Nyt tosiaan tuossa m-koossa on hyvin vara laskeakkin vielä keulaa halutessaaan. Jyrkät stemmit käyvät minusta hyvin sloupattuihin runkoihin. 10deg saisi muutenkin olla se vakio kulma kaikissa.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Olisi misopalla ollut tolppaa aika reippaasti näkyvillä s-koossa, mikä noin muuten olisi ollut sopivampi. Mutta jalka taitaakin olla suht pitkä. Nyt tosiaan tuossa m-koossa on hyvin vara laskeakkin vielä keulaa halutessaaan. Jyrkät stemmit käyvät minusta hyvin sloupattuihin runkoihin. 10deg saisi muutenkin olla se vakio kulma kaikissa.



Itse olen sentin pidempi ja sisähaara samalla mitalla. Kävin myös kokeilemassa revolttia s-kokoisena, mutta kyllä se oli auttamatta pienen ja ahtaan oloinen. Sitten löytyi käytettynä M-kokoinen ja se tuntui hyvältä kokonsa ja hintansa puolesta. Nyt tosin sekin pyörä on jo myyty eteenpäin. Kannattaa tosiaan käydä kokeilemassa miltä tuntuu.

----------


## paaton

Gravellin ja cyclon korkeuseron kyllä huomaa. Cyclo tuntuu yllättävän huteralta gravellin jälkeen. Vastaavasti gravellin kammet kolisevat aika kovaa kiviin cyclon jälkeen.

----------


## JG1TR

> Onko yleisöllä mielipiteitä tästä larun pyörän gravel härvelistä? https://larunpyora.com/tuote/2021-ac...pex-hd-yellow/
> 
> Isä ukolle pitäisi katsoa gravel pyörä ja itsekkin tietenkin lainaisin sitä.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Löytyy juurikin tuo fillari 56 koossa. Ainakin kokojen kanssa kannattaa olla tarkkana, itselläni on kokoa 56 ja se on ainakin 184 cm kuskille kokosuosituksen max. 185 cm yläpäästä vähän turhan matala ohjaamosta - stemmiäkin vaihtamalla. Takakiekko soikeni myös melkoisen nopeasti muutaman kuukauden sora/kestopäällystelenkkeilyn jälkeen. Samoin tuo SRAMin Apex 1 vaihtaja ei oikein tunnu pysyvän säädöissä vaikka miten puljaa. Fillari oli tosin napakassa alennuksessa kun sen hankin, joten siinä mielessä hinta/laatu lienee kohdallaan. Soveltuu kyllä yleispyöräksi, mutta täpäkämpään kurvailuun suosittelen katsomaan muitakin vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Löytyy juurikin tuo fillari 56 koossa. Ainakin kokojen kanssa kannattaa olla tarkkana, itselläni on kokoa 56 ja se on ainakin 184 cm kuskille kokosuosituksen max. 185 cm yläpäästä vähän turhan matala ohjaamosta - stemmiäkin vaihtamalla. Takakiekko soikeni myös melkoisen nopeasti muutaman kuukauden sora/kestopäällystelenkkeilyn jälkeen. Samoin tuo SRAMin Apex 1 vaihtaja ei oikein tunnu pysyvän säädöissä vaikka miten puljaa. Fillari oli tosin napakassa alennuksessa kun sen hankin, joten siinä mielessä hinta/laatu lienee kohdallaan. Soveltuu kyllä yleispyöräksi, mutta täpäkämpään kurvailuun suosittelen katsomaan muitakin vaihtoehtoja.



Joo tämä tuli isälle postissa. Kestää varmasti +50v setämies ajelun. Mitä tuota telineessa pyörittelin niin ihan hyvältä tuntui. Meneekö nuo kiekot helposti tubeles? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JG1TR

> Joo tämä tuli isälle postissa. Kestää varmasti +50v setämies ajelun. Mitä tuota telineessa pyörittelin niin ihan hyvältä tuntui. Meneekö nuo kiekot helposti tubeles? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei ainakaan itsellä vaatinut sen perus tubeless äheltämisen lisäksi mitään kummempia kommervenkkejä. Tosin renkaiden rullaavuus voisi olla kyllä parempikin, tuo Maxxis Rambler ei kuulu kyllä omiin suosikkeihin. En ole kuitenkaan katsonut tarpeelliseksi lähteä vaihtamaan käyttötarkoitukseensa huomioon ottaen.

----------


## Köpö

Tuossa kun näyttää olleen Giant Revoltista juttua, niin laitetaan nyt omastakin jotain. Kyseessä Revolt advanced 1 -21 mallisena.
Kiekot olen vaihtanut kuvassa näkyviin DT swisseihin. 20/24 leveet ja 32 korkeet. Orkkiskiekot oli mun makuun turhan leveet, ja 500 kilsan jälkeen myöskin heittoa vaikka pinnojakin on kyllä kirrailtu. Noilla tuntuis kulkevan ihan kivasti.
Mulla on koko ML. Olen 183 cm pitkä ja inseam on jotain ~87 cm (ei ihan tarkka ehkä).
Satula asettuu kuvan mukaisesti, satulaputkessahan on asteikko, sen mukaan on varaa nostaa vielä 20 mm, sen lisäks on toki vielä tolppaa mikä ei saa tulla näkyviin.
Koko tuntuu hyvältä. Olen ajatellut, että jos olis pari senttiä pidemmät jalat, pitäis olla isompi pyörä, lähinnä ton satulatolpan takia, toki voishan sitä kai pistää pidemmän tolpankin... Etäisyys tankoon tuntuu hyvältä. Harkitsen kyllä, että kokeilisin sentin pidempää stemmiä, mutt hyvä on näinkin. Lisäksi varmaan yks tai kaks rinkula lähtee stemmin alta pois. Pyörä on alle 1000 km ajettu ja kippurasarvitaival melko alkutekijöissään, ajoasento hakee vielä.
Erittäin mukava pyörä, kulkee kuin pumpulissa kun ajelee matalilla rengaspaineilla.
Rengastilaa tarpeeksi, 42mm contin spiket mahtuu lokereiden kanssa hyvin, leveempiä en ole koittanut.
Mut joo, jos olisin vaikka parikin senttiä pidempi, ottaisin L-koon. Ja varmaan pystyisin sillä tämän mittasenakin ajelemaan. Kokeillut en ole. MLkoko tuntuu kuitenkin sopivalta. Kuvassa satula näyttää vähän korkeammalta kuin onkaan, johtuen ehkä siitä että pyörä on etukenossa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

https://passilabicycles.com/products...dventure-frame

Pässilän gravel tullu myyntiin nimellä Murska. Varmaan ihan paska.

----------


## MRe

^Onneks on edes edullinen. Aletaan graveleissakin pääsemään täpäriluokkaan hinnoissa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tuon hintaisiahan ne titaanirungot on. Ei mitään uutta.

----------


## Teemu H

Haarukkakin titaania, se on harvinaisempaa.

----------


## MRe

Muistaako kukaan paljonko Ribblen Ti-runko maksoi ennen brexitiä? Nyt näyttää halvin kompliitti olevan vajaa 2200 €, mutta en ole varma onko se veroton hinta, jonka päälle sitten tulee tulli ja alvi.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Parisen kiloa se oli.

Varmasti jostain löytyy halvempikin titaanirunko jos oikein etsii.

----------


## Smu

Karvan verran yli 2000 oli muistaakseni pelkän rungon hinta viime keväänä kun oman CGR: ni tilasin. Nyt ilmoittavat tosiaan eurohinnat verottomina. Halvempia Ti-runkoja löytyy ainakin Planet X: ltä ja Sonderilta, nekin nykyään tosin Brexit-rajan tuolla puolen.

----------


## kaakku

Eli mikäli tuo hinta on nyt alv0, tulee runkosetin hinnaksi tullien ja alvin kanssa 2490€ toimitettuna.

----------


## Rawjunk

Jännän pitkä reach tuossa Pässilässä. Tuleekohan gravelit menemään tuohon suuntaan, että rungot pitenee ja stemmin lyhenee, niin kuin yhdessä Bikeradarin artikkelissa mainittiin. Onko titaani niin pehmeä ajettava, että kärsii 31,6mm tolpan laittaa :F

----------


## kaakku

Lienee hissitolppaa varten laitettu tuo paksu satulatolppa? Pitäisi kyllä päästä joskus testaamaan rinnakkain perinteistä ja tuollaista new school geometrian pyörää.

----------


## stumpe

> Jännän pitkä reach tuossa Pässilässä. Tuleekohan gravelit menemään tuohon suuntaan, että rungot pitenee ja stemmin lyhenee, niin kuin yhdessä Bikeradarin artikkelissa mainittiin. Onko titaani niin pehmeä ajettava, että kärsii 31,6mm tolpan laittaa :F



Ei ainakaan tälläselle lyhytraajaiselle sopiva trendi. 173cm ja 535mm vaakaputki 70mm stemmillä nyt omassa gravelissa. Vai kuuluuko noihin pitkiin graveleihin laittaa joku tosi lyhyt mtb stemmi 40-50mm? Joskus kokeilin, liian hätänen ohjaus tuli käyrätankoiseen.

Murskasta menis ehkä s-koko, voipi olla liian pitkä silti.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Eiköhän sen ohjauksen hätäisyys ole muistakin tekijöistä kiinni kun stemmin pituudesta. 100-120mm stemmille tarkoitettuun kun lyö tuollaisen kiinni niin varmasti on hätäinen.

Eipä silti pitkiä enskapyöriä tekevältä valmistajalta olisi perinteistä gravelia voinut odottaakaan.

----------


## Mero

Tuosta Giantin Revoltista vielä: Mitat 178cm, 85cm jalan sisämitalla. Vanhassa fillarissa satula asettuu noin 75cm korkeuteen keskiöstä.

Asettuisin pituuden mukaan tuollaisen M/L kokosuosituksen puoleen väliin ja L alkaa 179cm ylöspäin. Nyt vaan harmina että noita L kokoisia olisi aika paljon paremmin saatavilla, eikä nykytilanteesta johtuen oikein maistu Helsinkiin koeajolle lähteminen. Mahtaako tuo L-koko sopia jos laittaa sentin pari lyhyemmän stemmin ja fiiliksen mukaan sitten haluaako siihen miinusta vai plussaa? Mitään kovin suurta droppia en edes hae satulasta tankoon vaan rennohko ajoasento olisi mieluinen.

----------


## Köpö

> Tuosta Giantin Revoltista vielä: Mitat 178cm, 85cm jalan sisämitalla. Vanhassa fillarissa satula asettuu noin 75cm korkeuteen keskiöstä.
> 
> Asettuisin pituuden mukaan tuollaisen M/L kokosuosituksen puoleen väliin ja L alkaa 179cm ylöspäin. Nyt vaan harmina että noita L kokoisia olisi aika paljon paremmin saatavilla, eikä nykytilanteesta johtuen oikein maistu Helsinkiin koeajolle lähteminen. Mahtaako tuo L-koko sopia jos laittaa sentin pari lyhyemmän stemmin ja fiiliksen mukaan sitten haluaako siihen miinusta vai plussaa? Mitään kovin suurta droppia en edes hae satulasta tankoon vaan rennohko ajoasento olisi mieluinen.



Itse sanoisin/arvaisin, että ML koko olisi sulle parempi. L kokokin voi olla, mutta sitä en kyllä kokeilematta ottaisi. Itse tosiaan 183/87 ja koko on ML. Se on mulle mun mielestä oikein sopiva, mutta aika lähellä sitä että koko voisi olla mulle myös L. Varmasti pystyisin ajaa molemmilla, L kokoa en ole kokeillut.
Mutta lyhyemmällä stemmillä, ehkäpä.
edit. näyttää tuolla cyclecenterissä olevan nettisivun mukaaan eri versioita Revoltista M, ML ja L kokoisina Itse testaisin, vaikka vähän hankalaa olisikin liikkua. Pikkuliikehän se on, itse kun kävin niin ei ketään muuta paikalla kuin minä ja myyjä.

----------


## simtee

> Eiköhän sen ohjauksen hätäisyys ole muistakin tekijöistä kiinni kun stemmin pituudesta. 100-120mm stemmille tarkoitettuun kun lyö tuollaisen kiinni niin varmasti on hätäinen.
> 
> Eipä silti pitkiä enskapyöriä tekevältä valmistajalta olisi perinteistä gravelia voinut odottaakaan.



Aika paljon ainakin ohjaustangon leveydestä.  Eli lyhyellä stemmillä semmoinen 780mm leveä kippuratanko ja hyvä tulee  :Leveä hymy:   On moderni geometria.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Tuosta Giantin Revoltista vielä: Mitat 178cm, 85cm jalan sisämitalla. Vanhassa fillarissa satula asettuu noin 75cm korkeuteen keskiöstä.
> 
> Asettuisin pituuden mukaan tuollaisen M/L kokosuosituksen puoleen väliin ja L alkaa 179cm ylöspäin. Nyt vaan harmina että noita L kokoisia olisi aika paljon paremmin saatavilla, eikä nykytilanteesta johtuen oikein maistu Helsinkiin koeajolle lähteminen. Mahtaako tuo L-koko sopia jos laittaa sentin pari lyhyemmän stemmin ja fiiliksen mukaan sitten haluaako siihen miinusta vai plussaa? Mitään kovin suurta droppia en edes hae satulasta tankoon vaan rennohko ajoasento olisi mieluinen.



Kannattaa soitella cycle centeriin. Voi saada Giantin Euroopan varastolta parissa viikossa pyörän kuin pyörän, jos sattuu vain sieltä löytymään.

----------


## Mero

Kiitos vastauksista. Tuo Advanced 1 on se mikä kiinnostaisi eniten ja sitä ei juuri ML koossa ole, sillä tässä elättelin toiveita siihen L-kokoon sopimisesta. M-koosta taas veikkaan että satula nousee jo melko korkealle ja droppia tankoon tulee vähän liikaa omaan makuun.

 Alennustakin mainostavat niin tiedä häntä saako tilaustavaraa samaan hintaan.

Mutta tosiaan aika arpomista näin etänä, että pakko se on kait uskaltautua käymään siellä etelässä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Ehkä nyt itse kuitenkin soittaisin ja kysyisin asiaa, jos välimatka on pitkä ja joku asia askarruttaa mieltä.

----------


## Mero

^No ei tästä Tampereelta niin kovin pitkä matka, junalla 1,5h :Hymy:  
Mutta siis tuon koronan takia olisin mieluusti jättänyt reissun väliin.

Täytyy tosiaan soitella vielä. Eilen laitoin aamusta sähköpostia ja vielä ei ole vastausta kuulunut, joten ei tämä nyt kamalasti innosta lompakon nyörejä löysäämään. Harmi kun noita pyöriä huonosti muualta on löytynyt.

----------


## Köpö

> ^No ei tästä Tampereelta niin kovin pitkä matka, junalla 1,5h 
> Mutta siis tuon koronan takia olisin mieluusti jättänyt reissun väliin.
> 
> Täytyy tosiaan soitella vielä. Eilen laitoin aamusta sähköpostia ja vielä ei ole vastausta kuulunut, joten ei tämä nyt kamalasti innosta lompakon nyörejä löysäämään. Harmi kun noita pyöriä huonosti muualta on löytynyt.



Soittamalla liikkeeseen viime syksynä sain vastaukset kaikkiin kysymyksiini heti ja täsmällisesti. Palvelu oli muutenkin bueno ja asiantuntemus vaikutti hyvältä.
ps. Advanced 1 vm -21 oli viime syksynä blackfridayn jälkeisellä viikolla hintaan 1999,-  :Cool:  Missään muualla en ole nähnyt samaan hintaan... Ei sillä, kyllä se mun mielestä on ihan hintansa väärti vähän kalliimmallakin.

----------


## TERU

Minusta tuo M on ns. pieneltä puolelta, M/L isolta puolelta ja L on liian iso, siis liian pitkä ja emäputki liia korkea. 
Varmaan geometriaakin tutkittu mutta linkki kuitenkin, lienee tässä:

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/fi/revolt-1-2021

----------


## Rawjunk

> Tilasin viikko sitten Rosen Backroadin grx810 1x11. Toimitusajaksi annettiin aluks 10 viikkoa. Perjantaina tuli viesti, että tilaus on lähetetty. Kannattanee kysellä asiakaspalvelusta tarkempia toimitusaikoja.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Eivät ole vielä vastanneet mitään. Ilmeisesti rahat lähtee vasta, kun pyörä lähetetään? Voisi laittaa luottokortilla "loton" vetämään  :Kieli pitkällä:  Mieleiset Giantit oli loppu Euroopan varastolta.

----------


## -Sammy-

> Eivät ole vielä vastanneet mitään. Ilmeisesti rahat lähtee vasta, kun pyörä lähetetään? Voisi laittaa luottokortilla "loton" vetämään  Mieleiset Giantit oli loppu Euroopan varastolta.



Näin tais mennä mullakin. Omani sain eilen :Hymy: 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## eepeli

Mitä sanoisitte geometria eroista näiden pyörien välillä:
Kona sutra ltd 54
Bombtrack hook ext L
Orbea Terra H30 M
https://99spokes.com/compare?bikes=k...terra-h30-2021

Tässä ollut mietinnässä nämä vaihtoehdot.

----------


## Qilty

> Aika paljon ainakin ohjaustangon leveydestä.  Eli lyhyellä stemmillä semmoinen 780mm leveä kippuratanko ja hyvä tulee   On moderni geometria.



Taisi tarkoittaa esimerkiksi keulakulmaa ja trailia

----------


## Ari I.

^^

Aika pienet erot mitoissa. Kona on noista mittojen perusteella vakain/vähemmän ketterä (isoin wheelbase ja trail).  Orbeassa taas eniten maavaraa keskiön kohdalla. Mutta tosiaan lähellä toisiaan ovat kaiken kaikkiaan.

----------


## Naquada

Olen gravelia miettinyt ja tämmöinen osuisi koon ja budjetin puolesta kohdilleen:

https://www.baiks.fi/tuote/tuotemerk.../revolt-1-20v/

Uskaltaako tuon tilata vai onko jotain parempaa samaan hintaan?

----------


## TERU

Pyörää en epäile, myyjää vähän, mutta jos tuo on haluamasi, niin miksipä ei, paremmista samaan hintaan en tiedä, mutta jos sopivasti kokosuositusten keskivälille osut ja vielä jos huoltoliike, siis joku muu kuin myyjän, osuu lähelle, niin tuskin petyt hankintaan.

----------


## Naquada

> Pyörää en epäile, myyjää vähän, mutta jos tuo on haluamasi, niin miksipä ei, paremmista samaan hintaan en tiedä, mutta jos sopivasti kokosuositusten keskivälille osut ja vielä jos huoltoliike, siis joku muu kuin myyjän, osuu lähelle, niin tuskin petyt hankintaan.



Osun oikeastaan vähän yläpäähän mittojen puolesta. Mitat 187cm ja 90cm. L suosittelee giantin sivut mutta toisaalta lueskelin täältäkin, että nuo on ilmeisesti hieman pieniä.

----------


## TERU

Tuo L vois olla juuri sopiva noin pitkäjalkaiselle, varo liian PITKÄN pyörän ostoa!

Tehtaan tietoja geometreineen, koon puolesta en voi ottaa kantaa, olen lyhyempi...

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/fi/revolt-1-2021

----------


## Köpö

> Olen gravelia miettinyt ja tämmöinen osuisi koon ja budjetin puolesta kohdilleen:
> 
> https://www.baiks.fi/tuote/tuotemerk.../revolt-1-20v/
> 
> Uskaltaako tuon tilata vai onko jotain parempaa samaan hintaan?



Jännä noi Baiksin sivut, tai siis nuo vaihtoehdot runkokokojen suhteen. Koko ML on olemassa, mutta puuttuu tuolta...

----------


## pturunen

> Tuo L vois olla juuri sopiva noin pitkäjalkaiselle, varo liian PITKÄN pyörän ostoa!



Miten määritellään liian pitkä pyörä? Näkeekö sen geometriasta jollain?

----------


## TERU

Vähän lyhytselkäiselle pyörä on helpommin liian pitkä geometriasta huolimatta, on omakohtaista tuosta, kun vähän samaa vikaa poden. Pituuden suhteen tarkkana, muu mitoitus helpompi todeta sopivaksi. 
Pari numeroa pienempänä mitään sen tarkempaa ei  pyörän kysyjälle, ehkä kuitenkin sen että pari numeroa pienemmän Giantin valitsisin, siis S, kun mitat 174/83.

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

Devinci Hatchet carbon apex 11 tulossa kokoa M pitäisi saada huhtikuun alussa.geometriasta en osaa sanoa mutta toivottavasti käy tällaiselle 177cm pitkälle ei niin pitkäjalkaiselle.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Vähän lyhytselkäiselle pyörä on helpommin liian pitkä geometriasta huolimatta, on omakohtaista tuosta, kun vähän samaa vikaa poden. Pituuden suhteen tarkkana, muu mitoitus helpompi todeta sopivaksi. 
> Pari numeroa pienempänä mitään sen tarkempaa ei  pyörän kysyjälle, ehkä kuitenkin sen että pari numeroa pienemmän Giantin valitsisin, siis S, kun mitat 174/83.



Itse kokeilin revolttia sekä s että m kokoisena ja päädyin m kokoiseen mitoilla 171/81. S koon rungossa omilla mieltymyksillä olisi satulatolppa tullut ulos liikaa omaan makuun.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Jännän pitkä reach tuossa Pässilässä. Tuleekohan gravelit menemään tuohon suuntaan, että rungot pitenee ja stemmin lyhenee, niin kuin yhdessä Bikeradarin artikkelissa mainittiin.



On tämä mun mielestä ollut pitkän aikavälin trendi, että siirrytään pois maantiepyöristä periytyvästä geometriasta. Jos ajetaan teknistä pätkää niin pidemmällä vaakaputkella ja lyhyemmällä stemmillä on merkittäviä etuja. Pienissäkin runkokoissa päästään eroon siitä, että rengas voi osua kenkään. Painoa on vähemmän eturenkaalla ja kuski ei mene niin herkästi tangon yli.

Mutta ei tuo kaikkien makuun ole. Myös oma käsitys soratiepyörästä on sellainen, että se on maantiepyörä, jossa on pari senttiä leveämpi tanko sentin-pari lähempänä/ylempänä. Renkaan osuminen kenkään hitaissa vauhdeissa ei haittaa, sillä mulla on ollut tuo ominaisuus jokaisessa maantietangolla varustetussa pyörässä.

Tuo Pässilän runko on kallis. Painosta päätellen se on ohentamatonta putkea, enkä mä haluaisi noin tarpeettoman painavaa runkoa yhtään kalliimpaan pyörään. Esim. Planet-X:n titaanirungot on sekä halvempia että kevyempiä, ja kumpikin on samalla tavalla Kauko-Aasiassa tuotettuja.





> Onko titaani niin pehmeä ajettava, että kärsii 31,6mm tolpan laittaa.



Ehkä se joidenkin mielestä on pehmeä ajettava, mutta ero on kyllä korvien välissä. 

Metallirungoissa putken halkaisija määrää tolpan halkaisijan, ellei sitten rakenneta satulatolppaa varten erikoisempia ratkaisuja. Useimmat titaanirungot on nykyään ulkohalkaisijaltaan 35,0 mm satulaputkella, johon seinämävahvuuden puolesta sopii 31,6 mm tolppa.

----------


## TERU

> Itse kokeilin revolttia sekä s että m kokoisena ja päädyin m kokoiseen mitoilla 171/81. S koon rungossa omilla mieltymyksillä olisi satulatolppa tullut ulos liikaa omaan makuun.



Giantin vaakaputki laskee vahvasti, satulaputkea jää makiasti näkyviin, sen puoleen pitkäjalkaiselle sopiva on ulkonäöltään kuin lasten runkoon kasattu.

Oma valinta ajokille menee vaakapituutta, satulakulmaa ja emäputken korkeutta eniten tuijottelemalla, loppujakin mitoista siinä sivussa.

----------


## markkut

> Vähän lyhytselkäiselle pyörä on helpommin liian pitkä geometriasta huolimatta, on omakohtaista tuosta, kun vähän samaa vikaa poden. Pituuden suhteen tarkkana, muu mitoitus helpompi todeta sopivaksi. 
> Pari numeroa pienempänä mitään sen tarkempaa ei  pyörän kysyjälle, ehkä kuitenkin sen että pari numeroa pienemmän Giantin valitsisin, siis S, kun mitat 174/83.



Onko 174/83 siis pitkäjalkaiseksi/lyhytselkäiseksi luettava? Minä 174/82 ja olen aina ajatellut olevani lyhytjalkainen. Onko tässä nyt identiteettikriisin paikka?

----------


## Huoleton

Tätä(kin) on tutkittu https://royalsocietypublishing.org/d...98/rsos.170399

----------


## TERU

Hyvin perusnormaaleja ollaan, lohduttaako?

Minulla on hitusen pitkäkinttuisuutta, rimppanatkin vielä, ylävartalokin rimpula, tarkkana on saanut olla ettei fillarin runko ole yhtään liian pitkä, jotta putkiosilla saa sopivan tiukan ajoasennon, siksi tuota muillekin varoitellut. 

Täällä myös useamman kerran on ollut isoksi koettuja pyöriä, tuntuu enemmän olevan noin kuin liian pieneksi koetut. Rungon pitää olla niin lähelle sopiva kuskileen, että putkiosilla saa hyvän ajokin ja vielä mielellään jäisi pientä säätövaraa, kun kesä alkaa olla lopuillaan ja huomaa muutostarvetta.
Kisakuskit ovat erikseen.

----------


## Leewi

> Onko 174/83 siis pitkäjalkaiseksi/lyhytselkäiseksi luettava? Minä 174/82 ja olen aina ajatellut olevani lyhytjalkainen. Onko tässä nyt identiteettikriisin paikka?



No huh huh, kyllä! t. 178/79

----------


## markkut

> Hyvin perusnormaaleja ollaan, lohduttaako?



Kyllä tämä oli ihan mukava tieto tähän perjantaihin, kiitos vaan.  :Leveä hymy: 

Olen omalla kohdallakin huomannut, että tosi tarkkaa on pyörän koon kanssa. Edellinen Ridley oli 54 ja jotenkin en sitä vain saanut sopimaan, vaikka kokeilin eri mittaisia stemmejä ym. Nykyinen Erdgeschoss koossa 52 osuu niin nappiin, että melkein pieni onnenkyynel aina tirahtaa, kun satulaan nousee. Paperilla aika pieniä eroja kuitenkin näiden runkojen välillä.

----------


## pturunen

"Tiukka ajoasento"? Mitä sillä haetaan? En pottuile, vaan yritän saada kiinni kielikuvasta ja liian suuren pyörän "tuntumasta". Maastopyörissä yli-iso runko on normaali, monille tekisi hyvää pieni reality check pienemmällä rungolla normiajossa. Muotoillaan kysymys näin: mistä tietää ajavansa liian isolla pyörällä? Mistä tietää pyörän olevan liian pieni?

----------


## TERU

Se on kuin hieno siannahkainen hanska, ei ahista mutta ei yhtään ylimääräistä väljyyttä.

Tuijottelin vuoden verran yhden saksankaupan melko tavanomaista alurunkoa, eräs palstatuttavani oli jo kasannut samaan runkoon melkein samoilla omilla mitoilla ajokkinsa. Kun pyörä lopulta valmistui omasta kasaamosta, vain muutama satamtetriä ajoa ja hanskajuttu oli selvä, hullu hymy naamalla pitkä lenkki eikä jäänyt yhteen. Nyt tuolla on ajettu vuosia monia kymppejä, tällä voi ajaa kuin täsmälleen säädetyllä auton ajoasennolla, rennosti ja vapautuneesti pitipä tangosta kahdella sormella tai pitämättä ollenkaan. 
Tämä on maantietankoinen matkapyöräksi varusteltu krossari/gravel. 

Saman voi kokea suoratankoisella tiepyörällä, kun pyörän tärkein osa, runko on juuri sopiva kooltaan, no muutoinkin pitää olla ajotarpeen mukainen. 

Mutta mikä on liian pieni tai liian iso? 
Hanskakauppaan siitä!

----------


## Soiski

Mitäs mieltä raati on, mulla on tällä hetkellä kaksi vaihtoehtoa:

Brother Cycles Mehteh plus reilun tonnin (700c) kuitukiekot, hinta yht. n. 2300€.
Genesis CdF Ti ja siihen nykyiset WTB ihan hyvät 650b kiekot, hinta 2600.

Molemmille  on saatavuutta niin se ei ole ongelma. Pitkään katselin titaanirunkoja  mutta kun saatavuus on ollut heikkoa niin otin vaihtoehdoksi tuon  Mehtehin myös.

https://www.brothercycles.com/shop/frames/mehteh/
https://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/genes...set-vargn21130

----------


## pipa39

Teräsrunkoinen GG:n valintakysymys... Konan Sutra Ltd - Kona Ultd vaiko Salsa Fargo ?

Toiveena olisi Shwalbe ice speaker 2.2 talviajoon...tai jos ei nuo nyt mahdu esim tuohon Sutra ltd :n , mitkä vastaavat mahtuisivat tuossa Ltd:ssä pyörimään ?  Jotenkin luotan noihin https://www.schwalbe.com/en/spike-reader/ice-spiker-pro
niin paljon, että pelottaa muihin siirtyminen  :Hymy: 

https://konaworld.com/sutra_ltd.cfm. ( näistä siroin )

https://konaworld.com/sutra_ultd.cfm

https://salsacycles.com/bikes/fargo/2021_fargo_apex_1

Ja se, että mahtaako Fargoa mistään löytää ?
Onko Salsalla Konaan verrattuna jotain etua laadussa - ajettavuudessa ( kuitukeula ) 

Näihin kysymyksiin joitakin hyviä vinkkejä jos olisi ...valintaa helpottamaan.
Tietysti , jos jollakin olisi vielä joku muu versio...mutta hinta näiden tasossa..

----------


## tinke77

Ultd sutraan ainakin menee nuo ice spikerit.

----------


## Jona

Kuten myös LTD Sutraan.

----------


## hphuhtin

Hlökohtaisesti katsellen tuo ULTD Sutra on jo aika kummajainen, joskin hieno sellainen. Suosittelisin LTD:tä jos noiden kahden välillä miettisi. Ice Spikereita mieluummin ensi kauden kotimaiset Suomi Tyres Piikkisiat jos niin järeää nastarengasta haluaa.

----------


## pipa39

Kiitos vinkistä, kävin kokeilemassa noita ja jäi käsitys, että shwalbet ei mene tuohon ekaan..
Onko piikkisiat millälailla suositeltavammat ?

Tuo Salsan saatavuus kiinnostaa myös Paljon...
Oisko kenelläkään siitä kokemusta ?

----------


## Ari I.

> Kiitos vinkistä, kävin kokeilemassa noita ja jäi käsitys, että shwalbet ei mene tuohon ekaan..
> Onko piikkisiat millälailla suositeltavammat ?
> 
> Tuo Salsan saatavuus kiinnostaa myös Paljon...
> Oisko kenelläkään siitä kokemusta ?



Saatavuuksissa paras taho vastauksille on pyöräliike, joka kyseistä merkkiä myy. Salsan tapauksessa kannattaa soittaa tai laittaa sähköpostia Foxcompiin.

----------


## pturunen

> Ice Spikereita mieluummin ensi kauden kotimaiset Suomi Tyres Piikkisiat jos niin järeää nastarengasta haluaa.



Miksi ihmeessä? Osa kommenteista on ollut, että laadullisia ongelmia on huomattavasti Suomi Tyresin renkaissa. Pelkkä kotimaisuus ei tällöin riitä.

----------


## pipa39

Juu, kyselinkin jo ja Engl jostakin liikkeestä kyselin, sinnekkään ei ole saatu uutta versiota.

----------


## PekkaLyyti

Ihan yleisesti:
Olisi kätevää, että johonkin viestiin voisi muokata listaa pyörämalleista (ja koko valikoima), mitä on saatavilla edes kohtuullisella toimitusajalla.

Hieman turhauttavaa, kun lähtee haaveilemaan uudesta fillarista ja lähes kaikissa on toimitusajat jossain loppuvuonna tai ei laisinkaan tiedossa.

Sama tilanne autojen kanssa... Syy köyhyyden lisäksi, miksi autoa vaihtaessa tulee hommattua aina se vähän ajettu vuoden pari vanha... Ei kestä odottaa kuukausitolkulla uutta  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## tokera

Onko tästä pyörästä kenelläkään kokemuksia? www.bianchi.com/bike/arcadex-grx-600-1x11sp/ 

 Muutamia koeajoraportteja ulkomailta löysin, mutta normi käyttäjäkokemuksia kaipaisin. Olisikohan M kokoinen tämmöiselle lyhytselkäiselle (178/87inseam) sopiva? Saatavuus ilmeisesti vähän tuurista kiinni, mutta joitakin yksilöitä näyttäisi euroopasta löytyvän..

----------


## paaton

> Onko tästä pyörästä kenelläkään kokemuksia? www.bianchi.com/bike/arcadex-grx-600-1x11sp/ 
> 
>  Muutamia koeajoraportteja ulkomailta löysin, mutta normi käyttäjäkokemuksia kaipaisin. Olisikohan M kokoinen tämmöiselle lyhytselkäiselle (178/87inseam) sopiva? Saatavuus ilmeisesti vähän tuurista kiinni, mutta joitakin yksilöitä näyttäisi euroopasta löytyvän..



Pakko kyllä kehua valintaa. Tuo on minun silmääni rumin koskaan näkemäni gravell.

----------


## taski

By far, ei tule toista mieleen joka edes pääsisi lähelle. Kauneus on katsojan silmässä.

----------


## JohannesP

Tuo runko näyttää juuri siltä, kun joku ei-pyöräilystä-tietävä suunnittelutoimisto on saanu toimeksiannon suunnitella rohkeasti muotoiltu runko. Mikään ei ole tasapainossa. Ehkä Bianchin pienelle logollekkin voi olla syynä se ettei ole kehdattu laittaa isompaa.

Jos tämä tokeraa puhuttelee niin eihän näillä meidän kommenteilla tietenkään ole mitään merkitystä. Tärkeintä, että itse tykkää.

----------


## tokera

En nyt sano, että puhuttelee, mutta ei tuo ulkonäkö hirvittävästi häiritsekään.. En yleensä ajaessani tuijottele pyörää, enkä pidä sitä olohuoneessa koriste-esineenä. 
Kysyin käyttökokemuksia, joita ei ilmeisesti ole kenelläkään, sekä mitoitukseen apuja. 
Valitettavasti maailmantilanteesta johtuen eri pyörämalleja on heikosti tarjolla/koeajettavissa, joten pitää yrittää tyytyä niihin malleihin, joita on mahdollisuus saada.

----------


## Puskis

> Pakko kyllä kehua valintaa. Tuo on minun silmääni rumin koskaan näkemäni gravell.



Tasapeli Pinarello Grevilin kanssa.

----------


## Pepe Y

Pinarelloon verrattuna Bianchi on nätti!

----------


## paaton

Hui. Tuohon on saatu epäjatkumo alaputkeenkin. Haarukan kanssa on jo joutunut miettimään. Siis että miten sen saisi istumaan mahdollisimman huonosti.

Bianchille kyllä pisteet tuosta valujäännöksestä satulaputken ja yläputken kulmassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Tuossa pinarellossa on niinkuin kaamean kokoinen ja muotoiltu spaceri pinkka, mutta siltikin ulkoiset viennit...

----------


## Aakoo

Pinarello näyttää ihan pysäytetyltä videokuvalta. Onkohan noilla mutkilla mitään käytännön funtiota?

----------


## Joonaaz

> ... Olisikohan M kokoinen tämmöiselle lyhytselkäiselle (178/87inseam) sopiva? ....



Autetaan nyt sen verran, että kyllä mä (178/85) ottaisin M koon.

----------


## pturunen

Noihin kumpaakaan ei auta edes tanwall millään tavalla  :Vink: 

Olen vissiin vanhanaikainen kun tuo future look ei iske. Suora tai kaareva putki on kaunista, tuo tilt näyttää lähinnä hassulta.

----------


## duris

Omaan silmään tuo Pinarello on ihan hyvän näköinen tässä värityksessä

----------


## pturunen

^varmasti kova peli ja review't lähinnä kehuvat tuota.

----------


## kervelo

XXL näyttää myyvän Ridley Kanzon muutamaa mallia, halvin alurungolla 1700€ ja Fast 3500€.

----------


## miz

> XXL näyttää myyvän Ridley Kanzon muutamaa mallia, halvin alurungolla 1700€ ja Fast 3500€.



Kanzo Fast on muuten Cyclecenterin sivuilla 3200. Viimevuoden lopulla olisi kiinnostanut kun tuli uuden pakkohankinta eteen, mutta silloin ei ollut vielä saatavilla muuta kuin hinta..

----------


## Tolkun mies

^^^^^Bianchi on vielä ihan kohtuullisen näköinen fillari, Pinarello on ei sitä enää ole mutta kyllä voitto tässä kisassa tulee kotimaahan. Pässilä on minun puusilmään varsin köh...köh.... Mainoskuvatkin on otettu saunan takana lumihangessa.

----------


## Divi

Ei suorista putkista rumaa pyörää pysty tekemään.  :Cool: 
Tanwallit se vaan kaipaisi.

----------


## tinke77

Just ajattelin, että onnex ei tanwalleilla oo pilattu tuota pyörää. Oikein nätti mielestäni.

----------


## vilhu

Itse tilasin Kanzon. Kaikki geometritaulukot tutkin ja vertailn mm. Grailiin ja Orbea Terraan.

175/80cm ja päädyin kokoon S. Ensimmäinen vähän parempi pyörä tulossa. Osuikohan kokovalinta oikeaan? Se on listasuositus mun mitoilla myös Grailissa ja Terrassa joiden keskeinen geometria (Reach, Effective Top Tube) on lähes sama.

----------


## Bomb

Mitäs raati on mieltä 2021 mallin Orbea Terra H30:stä? Keskiö on vissiin vähän ylempänä kuin haluaisin, mutta eiköhän sen kanssa tule toimeen. Yleisellä tasolla lienee ihan ok pyörä hiekka-. sora- ja kestopäällysteteille sekä satunnaiseen isoon polkuun, jos vain geometria on mieleinen, vai? Tuommoista olisi mun koossa tarjolla 2x11 setillä ja kieltämättä vähän tekis mieli. Nykytilanteessa vaikuttaisi siltä, että siitä saattaa päästä kohtuu-tappiolla eroonkin nopeahkolla aiktaululla, jos ei osu omaan runkoon sen mitat.

On hieman kortilla varastosta löytyvät vaihtoehdot just mun kaavailemassa hintaluokassa. Viime kesänä jätin ostamatta, kun olisi pitkälti pitänyt ovh:ta pulittaa melkein pyörästä kuin pyörästä ja ajattelin, että tilanne paranisi tälle vuodelle, mutta tilanne on ehkä pikemminkin heikentynyt eikä ens vuoteen huvittais odotella, kun sopivat käytetytkin menneet tähän asti kaikki nenän edestä....

Edit: jaha, niin meni tuo Terrakin. Ei parane näköjään jäädä miettimään, jos löytyy jotain, mikä vähänkin tekisi mieli tilata. Toisessa kaupassa sama pyörä 250€ kalliimpi, niin ei taida maksuhalu venyä, vaikka omaa kokoa onkin varastossa.

----------


## jaakki

Tyttöystävä (160 cm) olisi ostamassa ensimmäistä budjettiluokan gravelpyörää. Olisiko kenelläkään heittää ehdotuksia tai jopa tarjouksia max. 1000 euron gravel-pyöristä? Itselläni on Kona Rove ST, joten olen miettinyt voisiko Kona Rove AL olla hyvä vaihtoehto vai onko parempia ehdottaa?

Kiitos!

----------


## Leewi

> Tyttöystävä (160 cm) olisi ostamassa ensimmäistä budjettiluokan gravelpyörää. Olisiko kenelläkään heittää ehdotuksia tai jopa tarjouksia max. 1000 euron gravel-pyöristä? Itselläni on Kona Rove ST, joten olen miettinyt voisiko Kona Rove AL olla hyvä vaihtoehto vai onko parempia ehdottaa?
> 
> Kiitos!



http://whitebikes.fi/bikes/gx-lite-18/

----------


## LRD2.0

> Tyttöystävä (160 cm) olisi ostamassa ensimmäistä budjettiluokan gravelpyörää. Olisiko kenelläkään heittää ehdotuksia tai jopa tarjouksia max. 1000 euron gravel-pyöristä? Itselläni on Kona Rove ST, joten olen miettinyt voisiko Kona Rove AL olla hyvä vaihtoehto vai onko parempia ehdottaa?
> 
> Kiitos!



https://larunpyora.com/tuote/2021-ac...el-sora-black/

Siinä olis alle tonnilla yks vaihtoehto. Ainakin parempi osasarja kuin halvimmassa Konassa (Sora vs. Claris) ja todennäköisesti hieman kevyempi.

Bikeshopilla kanssa tällasta

https://www.bikeshop.fi/Stevens-Bike...uppa/pSTTABOR/

Teksti puhuu crossarista, mutta Stevensin sivujen mukaan ihan Gravelpyörä. GRX löytyy.

----------


## Privileged

Minun silmään kaikki kolme ehdotettua ovat liian isoja 160 cm pitkälle pienimpinäkin kokoina.

----------


## Nickname

> Pinarello näyttää ihan pysäytetyltä videokuvalta. Onkohan noilla mutkilla mitään käytännön funtiota?



Dymanttia dymanttia, menee kovempaa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pturunen

> Minun silmään kaikki kolme ehdotettua ovat liian isoja 160 cm pitkälle pienimpinäkin kokoina.



En toisaalta menisi kokeilematta ohittamaan. Sopivuuteen vaikuttavat muut kehon mitat (inseam, selän pituus, käsien pituus ja jopa lantion korkeus) kuin pituus. Stemmiä voi vielä tarvittaessa lyhentää ja satulaputken offsettiä muuttaa. Modernit grävelit ovat vähemmän geometrialtaan vakaampia kuin maantiepyörät, niissä voi hyvin olla alle 100 mm stemmi.

----------


## Divi

Samahan tuo onko Claris vai Sora, paljon tärkeämpää että runko on sopivan kokoinen ja muotoinen. Kokeilemaan kaikki mahdollisia!

----------


## paaton

> En toisaalta menisi kokeilematta ohittamaan. Sopivuuteen vaikuttavat muut kehon mitat (inseam, selän pituus, käsien pituus ja jopa lantion korkeus) kuin pituus. Stemmiä voi vielä tarvittaessa lyhentää ja satulaputken offsettiä muuttaa. Modernit grävelit ovat vähemmän geometrialtaan vakaampia kuin maantiepyörät, niissä voi hyvin olla alle 100 mm stemmi.



Ei se koko modernilla geomatrialla pienene. Esimerkiksi tuossa larun pyörän pienimmässä koossa on 566mm stack, eli noin 2cm enemmän, mitä omassa pyörässäni, vaikka ole 20cm pidempi.  Onhan se varmasti tosi vakaa geometria. Ja ehkä modernikin.

----------


## paaton

Kannattaa tarkistella näitä kokoja vaikkapa canyonin sivuilta. Tuolla on hyvät pituussuositukset, joiden jälkeen näkee mitat. Monen pirkkapyörän kanssa ei oikeasti paljon mittoja mietitä. 

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...ometry-section

----------


## skiman

Aika alkaa täällä pohjolassa heräämään talviunilta.
Pyörät on tällähetkellä kyllä melko ison kiven alla..
Uutta trekkiä saa vuoden kuluttua jne jne.

Millainen pyörä on trekin boone ja miten se verrautuu esim giantin revolt advanced pyörään?

----------


## paaton

Boone on oikea krossari. Korkeampi keskiö ja nopea matala asento.

----------


## skiman

> Boone on oikea krossari. Korkeampi keskiö ja nopea matala asento.



Olen ymmärtänyt että boone ei itseasiassa ole korkea ja geokin lähellä esim revoltia????

Toki revolt mallia 2021 ja boone 2016. Onhan siinä eroa jos hinta kutakuinkin sama

----------


## paaton

No mulla on itsellä crocketti, joka on geoaltaan identtinen boonen kanssa. Sitten gravellina nineri, jonka geo käsittääkseni tosi lähellä revolttia.

En olisi oikeasi uskonut, mutta crocketin korkeamman keskiön oikeastikkin huomaa ajossa. Painopiste on ylempänä. Geonhan noista saa tosiaan säädettyä stemmeillä kohdilleen, jos vaan revolttiin laittaa tarpeeksi jyrkkää stemmiä.

Niin ja boone/crockett keskiö on tosiaan matalalla cycloksi. Siltikin eron huomaa.

Edit: Pitikin tsekkailla. Tuossa omassa nineriss on bb-droppi 75mm, kun croketissa tuo on 68mm. Eli miltei sentti eroa. Revoltissa 70mm, eli noissa ei enää eroa olekkaan...

----------


## skiman

Joo kyllähän se uuden pyörän takuu ja lifetime takuu rungolle taitaa kallistaa vaan revolt adv. puolelle. Ja ehkä mahdollinen jälleenmyynti arvokin on 5-vuotta uudemmalla parempi

----------


## hitlike

Saatavuus on kyllä tiukassa gravelin ostajalle, varsinkin jos ei haluaisi koko alkavaa ajokautta odotella toimitusta.

Xxl on näköjään alkanut myydä Cubea ja isolle kaverille näyttäisi sivujen perusteella olevan vielä Nuroadia vielä saatavissa heti:

https://www.xxl.fi/cube-nuroad-c-62-...184516_1_style

----------


## Ari I.

Bikesterilta saa ainakin Serious-merkkistä "postimyyntigravelia". Kaveri juuri hommasi ja vaikuttaa pätevältä peliltä.

https://www.bikester.fi/serious/serious-gravix/

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Bikesterilta saa ainakin Serious-merkkistä "postimyyntigravelia". Kaveri juuri hommasi ja vaikuttaa pätevältä peliltä.
> https://www.bikester.fi/serious/serious-gravix/



Olipa pätevän näköinen laite ilman mitään jonnin joutavia kikkailuja.   :Hymy:

----------


## stumpe

> Bikesterilta saa ainakin Serious-merkkistä "postimyyntigravelia". Kaveri juuri hommasi ja vaikuttaa pätevältä peliltä.
> 
> https://www.bikester.fi/serious/serious-gravix/



Kuka noita uskaltaa ostaa kun ei geotaulukkoa missään? Ei anna kauhean vakuuttavaa kuvaa merkistä.

----------


## Ari I.

Ei kaikkia kiinnosta runkojen tarkemmat mitat. Koon valitsin Bikesterilta kuitenkin löytyy.

----------


## ONEFORALL25

> Ei kaikkia kiinnosta runkojen tarkemmat mitat. Koon valitsin Bikesterilta kuitenkin löytyy.



Ootko tosissas?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ei kaikkia kiinnosta runkojen tarkemmat mitat...



Täällä foorumilla roikkuvia ne kyllä kiinnostaa, mutta paljon on pyörän ostajia jotka eivät pikku asioista viitsi murehtia.   :Hymy:

----------


## Phatagorva

Tästä(kin) foorumista saa välillä kuvan, ettei 2 euron moralla saa edes ketään hengiltä. Pitäisi ostaa asteroidista käsin taottu norsunluu kahvainen mittatilaustyönä oman käden mittoihin tehty 10k+ hintainen puukko.

----------


## TERU

Tuo ei ole kovin hyvä vertaus, pyörä on kokovartalotyökalu ja on tarkempi mitoitukseltaan.
Puolen metrin mittaisella vasaran varrella lyö naulan, mutta jos laatikollisen hakkaa, niin sopivan pituisella varrella on parempi hakata.

----------


## pturunen

> Täällä foorumilla roikkuvia ne kyllä kiinnostaa, mutta paljon on pyörän ostajia jotka eivät pikku asioista viitsi murehtia.



Veikkaisin kiinnostavan ajettuaan muutaman kympin väärän kokoisella pyörällä ja hartiat kramppaa. No, joidenkin mielestä koronakin on keksitty juttu.

----------


## Phatagorva

> Tuo ei ole kovin hyvä vertaus, pyörä on kokovartalotyökalu ja on tarkempi mitoitukseltaan.
> Puolen metrin mittaisella vasaran varrella lyö naulan, mutta jos laatikollisen hakkaa, niin sopivan pituisella varrella on parempi hakata.



Näin 20+ vuotta kirvesmiehen työtä tehneenä. Vasaran varren pituus ei tee vasarasta hyvää, tai huonoa. Varren materiaalina puu on paras kädelle, koska se absorboi hyvin iskun tuomaa värähtelyä ja on materiaalina kevyt. Tosin puu ei ole kovin kestävä materiaalina, sitä näkee erittäin harvoin vasaroissa. Serrated face on erittäin hyvä, jos ei haittaa että puuhun jää ns. vohvelimaista kuviota (lue ei viimeistely naulaukseen). Jos hakkaa isoja nauloja on hyvä että vasaran varsi on pidempi, että lyöntiin saa enemmän voimaa, toki tässä joutuu hieman kompensoimaan vasran pään painolla, joku 20-22 unssia on aika hyvä. Jos hakkaat pieniä nauloja (viimeistely) ei vasara tarvitse olla kovin pitkävartinen/painava.
Toiset vannovat painavan vasaran nimeen, esim. 28 unssia ->, mutta itse olen havainnut että saman lyöntivoiman saa kyllä n.20 unssin vasaralla, jos siinä on pitkä varsi, eikä tämä aiheuta niin suurta rasitusta käsivarteen.
Sitten on vielä täysin oma lukunsa jos vasara tehdään titaanista (kovin suosittu nykyisin jenkeissä).

----------


## paaton

Eli sovitaan niin, että kirvesmiehet saa ajaa summassa ostetulla  reilun tonnin gravellilla ja harrastajat voivat ostaa oikean kokoisen fillarin?

Aiemmin nämä halppis pyörät ilman mitoituksia olivat 500e osastolla.

----------


## TERU

Ei tainnut minunkaan vertaukseni olla kovin hyvä kun ei uponnut!
Ulkona sataa räntää niin ei viitsi ajaa, mutta perustelihan pitkään vasaroinut jäsenemme työkalun tärkeyttä,  mitoitustakin, biomekaanisena jokseenkin yksinkertaisena välineenä pyörä on mittojensa, kulmiensa, keskiön korkeusinensa, tangon muotoiluinensa lukemattomien pientenkin seikkojensa myötä äärimmäisen tarkka, kun parhaimpaa ajoon sitä yrittää säätää, räntää sataa edelleen...

----------


## Phatagorva

Niin no, en minä tiedä millä muut kirvesmiehet ajaa (tosin vaihdoin jo toiseen ammattiin, vaikuttaako se?), mutta itse kyllä testailin useampaa pyörää ennen päätymistä nykyiseen pyörääni. Eikö tässä ollut kyse enemmän siitä että onko 4k maksava epäsopiva pyörä parempi kuin tonnin maksava sopiva pyörä? Ai niin oma pyörä on Jamis nova race n. tonnin pyörä. Erittäin hyvin olen sillä pystynyt ajamaan.

----------


## JohannesP

Entä jos sitä netistä tilattua pyörää ei pääse testailemaan missään liikkeessä ja nettikauppa ei viitsi edes niitä mittoja ilmoittaa niin mistä tiedät oikean pyörän koon? Vertauksena tuohon sun aikaisempaan kommenttiin niin olisitko lätkässy myyjäliikkeelle rahat kouraan ennen kuin pääset koeajaan sitä? 

Ei ne mitat ole pelkkää hifistelyä. Yhtälailla housuistakin haluat tietää lahkeen pituuden ja vyötärön leveyden ennen kuin tilaisit.

----------


## TERU

Ajettavuus, sopivuus, mukavuuskin näkyy huonosti hintalapusta, siksi perehtyminen tähän niin mainioon välineeseen kannattaa.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Pyörän rungon mitoilla ei ole merkitystä, jos ostaja ei tiedä, mitkä ne itselle sopivat ovat. Valmistajan arvio kuskin mittojen perusteella on silloin ainoa mahdollinen.

----------


## Phatagorva

Enhän minä ole missään vaiheessa kritisoinut pyörien mittoja, oikeastaan päinvastoin. Kokeilemalla löytyy sopiva, jos on tietotaitoa tarpeeksi (ja pyörän mitat tiedossa) niin sitten uskaltaa tilata netistä. Itse pyrin aina suosimaan kivijalkakauppoja, vaikka tavaroista joutuisi maksamaan hieman enemmän.

----------


## Teemu H

> Pyörän rungon mitoilla ei ole merkitystä, jos ostaja ei tiedä, mitkä ne itselle sopivat ovat. Valmistajan arvio kuskin mittojen perusteella on silloin ainoa mahdollinen.



Kyllä! 
Jos ei ole perehtynyt geometriaan, tiedoilla ei tee mitään. Valmistajan suositus on hyvä lähtökohta. 

Pyörätyyppiä vaihtaessa (esim. maastopyörä --> maantiepyörä) koeajokaan ei välttämättä auta, koska ajotuntuma ja -kokemus ovat niin erilaisia.

Ihminen on myös melko sopeutuvainen, keho muotoutuu kilometrien myötä vaikkapa matalampaan ajoasentoon, mutta tietysti oikean kokoinen pyörä on parhautta.

Geometrian vaikutus käsiteltävyyteen ja ajotuntumaan on vielä vaikeampi asia aloittelijalle kuin koon määrittäminen. Sen jättäisin kokonaan valmistajan vastuuksi, kyllä ne suunnittelijat toivottavasti jotain tietävät  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Pyörän rungon mitoilla ei ole merkitystä, jos ostaja ei tiedä, mitkä ne itselle sopivat ovat. Valmistajan arvio kuskin mittojen perusteella on silloin ainoa mahdollinen.



Pyörän mitoilla ei ole merkitystä, jos ei kiinnostele ostaa sopivaa pyörää. Osaa kuitenkin saattaa kiinnostella, ja on uskomatonta, jos nettikauppa ei noita ilmoita.

Koeajo ei tosiaan aloittelijalle kerro tasan mitään. On ihan turha ostaa esimerkiksi maantiepyörää koeajamalla ja valitsemalla fantsuimmalta tuntuva. Pyörä ostetaan sopivan kokoinen ja kroppa totutetaan asentoon.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Ei niitä mittoja taida löytyä valmistajankaan sivuilta.

Mutta ihan mielenkiinnosta, miten tietää oikeat mitat -käymällä bike fittingissä, vai onko muita tapoja?

----------


## Padex

^ Bikesterin laskuri antoi mulle kooksi 51cm kun syötin pituuden, haaramitan ja käsivarren pituuden. Tuo 51 cm ei välttämättä kerro istuinputken pituutta, veikkaan sen olevan 48-51cm ja vaakamitaksi arvelen luokkaa 52-54 cm. Nykyisiin pyöriin verrattuna oikea koko. Stemmiä tiedän joutuvani ehkä pari senttiä lisää hitsaamaan.

----------


## Padex

Ennen muinoin netistä löytyi competitivy cyclistin laskuri, joka antoi omien mittojen mukaisen pyörän koon. Tai kolme kokoa, eddy fit, kisa fit ja french mit. Eddy fit tai french fit ois hyvä gravelpyöriin.

----------


## paaton

competitivy cyclist oli hyvä. Sai tosi tarkat lähtökohdat asennolle, jota on tarkoitus tavoitella. 

Kaikista asennoistahan on mahdollista ajaa väärin, eli se vieressä kettuileva enemmän ajanut kaveri on alussa hyvästä

----------


## Padex

^ Joo mulla on tallessa nuo mitat ja helppo sitten pyörän kokoa katsoa. Mutta taitaa olla kolme kpl numeroa liian isoa pyörää vielä mulla, halvalla kun sai..  :Hymy: 

Radon R1 on peräti 56 cm valmistajan kooltaan. Mutta se ei kerro yhtään mitään koosta, muilla se olisi 54 cm. Stemmi 8 cm tuossa Radonissa ja efektiivinen vaakaputki 545. Kun competitive cyclist antoi 535 vaakamitaksi ja 9 cm stemmin pituudeksi. 
Miten voi ajaa väärin, kädet lukittuina ja paino käsien varassa vai miten?

----------


## paaton

No jos ajaa selkä suorana ja kädet täysin  lukossa, niin varmasti tuntuu oikeankin mittainen pyörä isolta.

----------


## Ari I.

Varmasti suurinta osaa täällä palloilevista kiinnostaa tarkat mitat (itseänikin). Ketjuja kun lukee niin ei kuitenkaan ihan kaikki ole ns. 'ines skenes'. Ja sitten voi olla niitä, jotka ottavat näinä saatavuuden vaikeina aikoina tietoisen riskin ja tilaavat sikaa säkissä ja toivovat, että pyörän säädöillä ja stemmin, ohjaustangon yms. vaihdolla saa itselleen sopivan fillarin. Tai sitten palauttaa jos meni ihan metsään.

----------


## Padex

> No jos ajaa selkä suorana ja kädet täysin  lukossa, niin varmasti tuntuu oikeankin mittainen pyörä isolta.



Laitetaan tähän vielä disclaimeri, ettei tässä yhteydessä tarkoiteta käsirautoja tai pyörän lukkoa, kun kirjoitettiin että ajetaan kädet lukittuina/lukossa. Vaan kädet täysin suorana ja jännitettyinä ohjaustankoon.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onhan se hyvä että pyörä on oikean kokoinen. Mutta aika monelle pyörän käyttäjälle on ihan merkityksen seikka  joku 5 mm ero bb-dropissa tai aste pari keulakulmassa. Takahaarukan pituudesta puhumattakaan. 

Jos filo tulee tavalliseen arkikäyttöön esim työmatkapyöräilyyn, niin ei se niin tarkkaa ole. Muistaakseni täälläkin on porukkaa jotka tyytyväisenä lainaavat silloin tällöin puolisonsa tai muun sukulaisensa pyörää, vaikka ei se täydellinen olekkaan.

Ja vaikka itsekin olen harrastanut pyöräilyä yli 25 vuotta, niin en minäkään osaa sanoa että mikä mun täydellinen mitoitus olisi. Stemmien kanssa pelaamalla se on sitten hierottu lopullisesti kohdalleen.

----------


## Benhogani

Tuosta koe-ajoista ja testailusta.... Itse aloittelevana henkilönä en koennut mitään hyötyä alkaa koeajamaan uutta pyörääni. Menin kivijalka liikkeeseen ja sanoin mitä olin ajatellut ja he etsi sopivan mitan/pyörän. Istuskelin ohjeistetussa asennossa parin eri koon pyörän selässä ja niistä toinen valittiin. Tällä pyörällä lähden hieromaan ja ajan kanssa tuo oma mielipide mitä pitää hieroa tulee selväksi. Sit on helpompi vaihdella / säätää asioita. 

Sama asia kun aloitin Enduro pyörällä (moottori siis). Alustan säädöistä ei alkuun mitään hajua. Tehdas asetuksissa mentiin alkuun ja tuntu pirun vaikealta hallita pyörää. Sit rupesin alustaa säätämään itse ja testasin vaikutuksia. Kuinka ollakkaan, pyörän hallinta helpottui ja tuntuma tuli pirun paljon paremmaksi. Kun ei tiedä mitä haluaa tai mikä tuntuu parhaimmalta, niin vaikea sitä on jonkun muun sinulle kertoa :Hymy: 

Seuraavan pyörän kohdalla on jo helpompaa kun on kokemuspohjaa ja tietoa mitä haluaa. Sit varmaan nuo koeajot ja rungon mitoitukset kertoo enempi kun tietää mikä sopii itselle! Tietysti jos tuo pyöräkauppa menee enempi ja enempi nettiin niin missäpä testailet?

----------


## hitlike

> Onhan se hyvä että pyörä on oikean kokoinen. Mutta aika monelle pyörän käyttäjälle on ihan merkityksen seikka  joku 5 mm ero bb-dropissa tai aste pari keulakulmassa. Takahaarukan pituudesta puhumattakaan. 
> 
> Jos filo tulee tavalliseen arkikäyttöön esim työmatkapyöräilyyn, niin ei se niin tarkkaa ole. Muistaakseni täälläkin on porukkaa jotka tyytyväisenä lainaavat silloin tällöin puolisonsa tai muun sukulaisensa pyörää, vaikka ei se täydellinen olekkaan.
> 
> Ja vaikka itsekin olen harrastanut pyöräilyä yli 25 vuotta, niin en minäkään osaa sanoa että mikä mun täydellinen mitoitus olisi. Stemmien kanssa pelaamalla se on sitten hierottu lopullisesti kohdalleen.



Hyvin sanottu. Kaikki pyörät on kuitenkin ihmisille tehty ja en ainakaan itse ole 20 vuoteen ajanut oikean kokoista pyörää minä olisi jotenkin huono ajaa. Kunhan ei osta vahingossa kokonaan omiin tarkoituksiin väärän genren pyörää esim kisakireää maantietsygää rennoksi retkipyöräksi tai tiukkaa XC-maasturia bikeparkkiin ei taviksen minusta tarvitse alkaa opetella geometriataulukoiden saloja.

----------


## Ari I.

Vielä noista Serious-pyöristä joita Bikester myy. Sitähän voi kysellä heiltä josko löytyy geomitat.

----------


## ViP

> competitivy cyclist oli hyvä. Sai tosi tarkat lähtökohdat asennolle, jota on tarkoitus tavoitella.



Competetive cyclistin fittiopas on muuten vieläkin olemassa. Löytyy VPN:n (Yhdysvallat) avulla, jos haluaa mennä ihmettelemään omia mittoja.

----------


## stumpe

> Vielä noista Serious-pyöristä joita Bikester myy. Sitähän voi kysellä heiltä josko löytyy geomitat.



En kysy, vaan jätän ostamatta. Jos on noin laiskaa touhua myyjätaholta, ettei yksiselitteistä taulukkoa saada näkyviin, niin laskee ostohaluja. Pyörät näyttää ihan hyvältä.

----------


## Ari I.

Näyttää ettei tuolla Bikesterilla ole kaikista muistakaan pyöristä mittoja. Joistakin Serious-pyöristä on muttei noista graveleista.

----------


## JohannesP

Bikesterin jättäessä taulukko pois ei olisi vielä hälyttävää, mutta jos valmistaja ei niitä itsekkään laita sivuilleen voi kertoa myös pyörän laadusta jotakin. Tuntematon valmistaja, ei mitään someja ja sivuillakin pakollisiin yksityistietoihin laitettu joku random yritys ja osoite, joka vie johonkin omakotialueelle. Googlesta löytyy kaksi arvostelua tälle random yritykselle, joista molemmat 1 tähti. Kommentti kertoo varmasti jotakin:

3 mails in 23 weeks remain unanswered.
As good as the frame of the bike is - the support is a disaster. Oh no - I can not rate it, because there is none.

Ei toi niin halpa pyörä ole, että lähtisin näillä lähtökohdilla laittaan vajaa pari tonnia kiinni. Ainakaan en odottaisi mitään valmistajan tukea mahdollisessa ongelmavaiheessa.

----------


## Padex

^ Serious on https://www.internetstores.com/ :in pyörämerkki. Muita merkkejä: Votec, Ortler, Vermont, Fixie Inc, ja osissa Red Cycling Products. Tuo Votecci aiheutti joskus itselleni omistushaluja, ne pyörät on testeissä pärjänneet hyvin. Serious saman "tehtaan halpatuote", mikäli oikein tulkitsen asiaa. Ja tehdas lienee Bikester. Samoin kuin Briteissä on Chainreaction Cyclesillä omat pyörämerkit.

Koetapa ostaa esim. Serious Valparola, et saa sitä mistään muualta kuin Bikesterista.

Bikester:

"[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.8)]Kiittääkseen asiakkaitaan Bikester antaa 10 vuoden lisätakuun - ostopäivästä lukien - kaikille, jotka ensimmäistä kertaa hankkivat VOTEC-, Serious-, Vermont-, Fixie- tai Ortler-pyörän (lukuun ottamatta VOTEC VRC, jolla on 6 vuoden runko- ja haarukkatakuu). Tämä takuu kattaa kaikki rungot vuodesta 2013 lähtien, ja ne voidaan korjata tai korvata seuraajamallin rungolla. Lisäkustannukset, kuten kokoonpano ja kuljetus, eivät sisälly hintaan. Vauriot, jotka ovat aiheutuneet tahallisesta ja varomattomasta käytöstä, kuten hypyt, kaatumiset, ylikuormitus ja laiminlyönnit, ovat poissuljettuja Takuu raukeaa, jos runkoon tehdään luvattomia muutoksia sekä lisäosien kiinnittämistä ja muuntamista. Lisäksi jokaiselle polkupyörälle, sen osille ja pinnalle annetaan 2 vuoden takuu. Mutta tämä ei kuitenkaan koske tyypillisiä kuluvia osia."[/COLOR]

----------


## Bomb

Geometria varmaan puuttuu valmistajan sivuilta siksi, että se on joka erässä vähän erilainen sen mukaan, millaisen rungon on sillä kertaa saanut halvimmalla. Ehkä ei, mutta jotain tämän suuntaista vähän epäilen.

----------


## Padex

^ Minäpä kysyn, niin saadaan selvyys asiaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## JohannesP

> ^ Serious on https://www.internetstores.com/ :in pyörämerkki. Muita merkkejä: Votec, Ortler, Vermont, Fixie Inc, ja osissa Red Cycling Products. Tuo Votecci aiheutti joskus itselleni omistushaluja, ne pyörät on testeissä pärjänneet hyvin. Serious saman "tehtaan halpatuote", mikäli oikein tulkitsen asiaa. Ja tehdas lienee Bikester. Samoin kuin Briteissä on Chainreaction Cyclesillä omat pyörämerkit.
> 
> Koetapa ostaa esim. Serious Valparola, et saa sitä mistään muualta kuin Bikesterista.



Löytyy myös probikeshop.comista.  :Leveä hymy:  (okei se on samaa ketjua...)

Mutta ei yhtään herättänyt enempää ostohaluja vaikka jotakin suurempaa ketjua. Paremmalla syyllä luulisi nettisivuihin panostettavan, koska jokaisen brändin sivut on kopioita toisistaan eli surkeita ja vain saksaksi. Votec näyttää tosin olevan sitä parempaa kastia sivujen ja hintojen perusteella. Muut tuotteet näytti lähinnä uudelleen brändätyiltä kiinankamoilta.

Wiggle/CRC myy toki kans omia pyörämerkkejään, mutta laittaisin silti nämä huomattavasti korkeammalle sijalle verrattuna noihin internetstores.com brändeihin. Vituksenkin sivulta sentään löytää kaikki pyöristä tarkempaa tietoa ja jopa takuuehdot aktiivisen somen lisäksi, mitä ei Serioussilla luonnollisesti näkynyt.

----------


## Padex

> Löytyy myös probikeshop.comista.  (okei se on samaa ketjua...)
> 
> Mutta ei yhtään herättänyt enempää ostohaluja vaikka jotakin suurempaa ketjua. Paremmalla syyllä luulisi nettisivuihin panostettavan, koska jokaisen brändin sivut on kopioita toisistaan eli surkeita ja vain saksaksi. Votec näyttää tosin olevan sitä parempaa kastia sivujen ja hintojen perusteella. Muut tuotteet näytti lähinnä uudelleen brändätyiltä kiinankamoilta.
> 
> Wiggle/CRC myy toki kans omia pyörämerkkejään, mutta laittaisin silti nämä huomattavasti korkeammalle sijalle verrattuna noihin internetstores.com brändeihin. Vituksenkin sivulta sentään löytää kaikki pyöristä tarkempaa tietoa ja jopa takuuehdot aktiivisen somen lisäksi, mitä ei Serioussilla luonnollisesti näkynyt.



No en minäkään innostunut, suht kallis ja Serious? Teinityttäret vois innostua merkistä, kun aina kyselevät multa Serious? Nyt älyän vastata että ei kun Bianchi mieluummin.

----------


## Kulkuri

Serious? Ei, Vitus.  :Hymy:

----------


## Smu

Ribbleltä pukkaa uutta gravel-mallistoa:
https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/gravel-range/
Titaani- ja kuitupuolella tavaraa jopa 'in stock', ja osapuolella näkyy olevan mm. Campan Ekaria tarjolla.

----------


## pturunen

Aika maltillisesti hinnoiteltuja vielä.

----------


## Smu

Nuo eurohinnat on verottomia hintoja, eli niihin saa vielä laskea Suomen alv: n ja tullit päälle.

----------


## petev

The UK-EU trade deal confirms there will be 14% import duty on bicycles ja sitten 24% tuohon päälle, niinkö se tosiaan menee ? Tuo 14% pyörille oli mulle uutta, mitähän se komponenteille on ?

----------


## Smu

Periaatteessa noin. Poikkeuksena tullin sivuilta: "Jos tavara on  valmistettu Isossa-Britanniassa (alkuperätuote), ja se  lähetetään sieltä, tullimaksua ei tarvitse maksaa. Todisteena sinulla on  oltava myyjältä saatu kauppalasku, jossa on määrämuotoinen  alkuperävakuutus tavaran britannialaisesta alkuperästä." En tiedä onko  jossain lopullista tulkintaa siitä että onko kyseessä alkuperätuote jos  fillari on kasattu bitanniassa mutta koostuu kokonaan tai lähes kokonaan muualla valmistetuista osista. Kokonaiselle pyörälle ja osille lienee  erilaisia tullimaksuja, mutta noihin en ole koskaan edes yrittänyt  perehtyä.

----------


## viljosiilo

> Ribbleltä pukkaa uutta gravel-mallistoa:
> https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/gravel-range/
> Titaani- ja kuitupuolella tavaraa jopa 'in stock', ja osapuolella näkyy olevan mm. Campan Ekaria tarjolla.



Melkein harmittaa, että syksyllä tuli tilattua CGR Ti:n gravel-versio, kun tuossa uudessa mallissa on paremmin kiinnityspisteitä. No, ei auta kuin vakuutella itselleen, että CGR:n geometria on parempi tasamaan ajossa. Tuota loivempaa keulakulmaa en ainakaan kaipaisi.

----------


## Padex

> ^ Minäpä kysyn, niin saadaan selvyys asiaan.



Serious Gravixista:
https://www.bikester.fi/serious/serious-gravix/


Seriouksen Janne sai ongittua geometriataulukon, kun sähköpostitse kysyin. Vastaavat siis posteihin ja suomeksi vieläpä! Arvelin väärin, seat tuben mitta on kokovalinnassa, esim. m-koko 51 cm. Sehän ois meikäläiselle kuin tehty, 534,5 on vaakamitta horisontaalisesti ja 9 cm stemmikin. Voi olla oivallinen valinta, takuutakin rungolla sen 10 vuotta. Paino unohtui kysyä, senkin voi mahd. ostaja selvittää ennen ostoa. 

T. arveluallergikko  :Hymy: 

https://ibb.co/yqYZmNs

----------


## Ari I.

> Nuo eurohinnat on verottomia hintoja, eli niihin saa vielä laskea Suomen alv: n ja tullit päälle.



UK hintojen kanssa saa tosiaan olla tarkkana, koska kaupoilla on monenlaisia käytäntöjä. Jotku ilmoittaa hinnat UK VAT:lla, toiset ilman. Jotku kaupat taas ilmoittaa jopa lopullisen hinnan tulleineen päivineen. Luonnollisesti jos UK VAT on ilmoitettu hinnassa, se otetaan pois, jos paketti lähtee Suomeen.

UK:n kaupoissa on ihan hyvät hinnat ja löytyy merkkejä mitä ei välttämättä EU:n alueelta löydy. Ainoa negatiivinen homma on mahdolliset palautukset. Tullimaksua ja ALV:a kun ei makseta takaisin.

----------


## JohannesP

> Ainoa negatiivinen homma on mahdolliset palautukset. Tullimaksua ja ALV:a kun ei makseta takaisin.



Ei ole omaa kokemusta, mutta tullin sivujen mukaan saa haettua takaisin? Mutta tuohon viimeiseen lauseeseen kannattaa kiinnittää huomiota, koska joillakin nettikaupoilla on erikseen palautussopimus toisen yhtiön kautta. Esim. Wigglen tavarat lähetetään takaisin Ruotsiin kolmannelle yritykselle niin selvttäisin etukäteen mitkä ovat omat oikeudet saada kaikki rahat takaisin.

Edelleen kuitenkin vieroksun kokonaisen pyörän tilaamista Briteistä. Komponenteilla tullimaksu ~4,5 % ja kokonainen pyörä 14 % (viesti #8076). 

https://tulli.fi/henkiloasiakkaat/ne...lautan-tavaran
*Hae maahantuontiveron palautusta ajoissa*

Voit hakea maksamiasi maahantuontiveroja takaisin (eli oikaisua tullauspäätökseen), jos olet perunut kaupan ja palauttanut tavaran myyjälle EU:n tulli- ja veroalueen tai veroalueen ulkopuolelle määräajassa. Tavara on palautettava ja oikaisuhakemus tehtävä *kolmen kuukauden kuluessa* tullauksesta. Huomaa, että maahantuontiveroja ei voida palauttaa, jos et ole lähettänyt tavaraa pois EU:n tulli- ja veroalueelta.

----------


## Ari I.

Täytyypä testata tuo maahantuontiveron palautus. Yhdet ajolasit vähän aikaa sitten palautin Britteihin.

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

Pivot Vault Team Foce AXS e-Tap 12s.pyörä tuli eilen hommattua,pienen koeajon jälkeen tuntui juuri sopivalta itselleni kokoa M.tänään eka lenkki ja vaikutelma vahvistui että ostos osui kohdalleen.

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

tietenkin Force eikä foce

----------


## snowball

Kysellääs vähän neuvoja rungon hankintaan. Nykyinen pyörä Vitus Substance kolmen vuoden takaa koossa 54 (omat mitat 180/84) ja se tuntuu olevan tarkotukseensa vähän turhan matala (stack 566). Erillinen maantiepyörä kuitenkin löytyy myös, joten vähän rennompi geometria olis kiva. Maastopyörää ei kuitenkaan ole tarkoitus korvata. Ajelut työmatkaa sit joskus, alfalttia, hiekkateitä ja jotain pyöräretkiä. Ajatus olisi siis hankkia uusi runko ja käyttää muut osat tosta vanhasta 650x47 renkaat, läpiakselit, levyjarrut, 1x vaihteet). 

Runko mielellään terästä, rengastilaa vähintään 650x47 kumeille ja mielellään hyvin kiinnityspaikkoja lokareille/tarakalle yms. Etutarakka ehkä kiinnostais enemmän. Budjetti rungolle mielellään alle 1000 €. 

Kona Rove on kai aika lähellä sitä mitä haen, mutta sitä en löydä mistään. Saatavilla olevista suurimmat suosikit on Surly Midnight Special (onko liian matala tämäkin? Runko mielyttää silmää, mikä lienee iso plussa) ja Nordest Albarda 2 (tässä mietityttää matala keskiö. Loiva keulakulma teoriassa hyvä, mutta ei kokemusta droppitangolla). 

Eli jos on hyviä suosituksia rungosta, niin olisin kovin kiitollinen.

----------


## Soiski

^All City Gorilla Monsoon? Foxcompilla näyttäis olevan vielä.

----------


## snowball

Gorilla Monsoonia olen pitänyt jotenkin liian monsterkrossina omiin tarpeisiin, mutta pitää ehkä tutustua tarkemmin.

----------


## JaKon

> Kysellääs vähän neuvoja rungon hankintaan. Nykyinen pyörä Vitus Substance kolmen vuoden takaa koossa 54 (omat mitat 180/84) ja se tuntuu olevan tarkotukseensa vähän turhan matala (stack 566). Erillinen maantiepyörä kuitenkin löytyy myös, joten vähän rennompi geometria olis kiva. Maastopyörää ei kuitenkaan ole tarkoitus korvata. Ajelut työmatkaa sit joskus, alfalttia, hiekkateitä ja jotain pyöräretkiä. Ajatus olisi siis hankkia uusi runko ja käyttää muut osat tosta vanhasta 650x47 renkaat, läpiakselit, levyjarrut, 1x vaihteet). 
> 
> Runko mielellään terästä, rengastilaa vähintään 650x47 kumeille ja mielellään hyvin kiinnityspaikkoja lokareille/tarakalle yms. Etutarakka ehkä kiinnostais enemmän. Budjetti rungolle mielellään alle 1000 €. 
> 
> Kona Rove on kai aika lähellä sitä mitä haen, mutta sitä en löydä mistään. Saatavilla olevista suurimmat suosikit on Surly Midnight Special (onko liian matala tämäkin? Runko mielyttää silmää, mikä lienee iso plussa) ja Nordest Albarda 2 (tässä mietityttää matala keskiö. Loiva keulakulma teoriassa hyvä, mutta ei kokemusta droppitangolla). 
> 
> Eli jos on hyviä suosituksia rungosta, niin olisin kovin kiitollinen.



Tein vähän vastaavan osien siirron viime syksynä juurikin Surlyn Midnight Special runkoon. Osien luovuttaja oli kuituinen Viner Strada Bianca gravelpyörä ja vaihdosta halusin mukavampaa kyytiä kaikilla alustoilla, kiinnityspaikkoja ja vähän rennomman ajoasennon. Painoa tuli lisää varmaan pari kiloa, mutta eipä sitä hirveästi huomaa tai ajattele. Geometria tuossa taitaa olla aika maantiepyörämäinen, eli jyrkät kulmat, mikä tekee siitä ketterän tuntuisen. Nyt 2tkm jälkeen tuntuu että vaihto oli onnistunut. Ajot on olleet hiekkatietä, asfalttia ja kaikkea mitä vastaan sattuu tulemaan, kun ulos lähtee. Myös työmatkaa tulee välillä ajettua 30km/suunta läppäri+vaihtovaatteet etutarakalla ja ihan vakaasti MS kulkee, jopa talven pahimmat lumikelit sujui kuormattuna ihan mukavasti. Kesällä sitten pääsee kokeilemaan retkikamojen kanssa.

Olen saman pituinen kuin sinä ja otin arpomisen jälkeen 56cm rungon (54 sijaan), tuntuu sopivalta 70mm stemmillä. Pitänee ottaa parempi kuva oikealta puolelta jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## snowball

Joo Midnight Special on kyllä ihan tosissaan vaihtoehto. Siihen saa tarpeeks leveet renkaat ja kiinnityksiä vaikka mille, mutta ei kuitenkaan yritä olla liikaa maastopyörä. Jos ei stemmiä slämmää ihan pohjaan niin saa varmaan pysymään riittävän rentona asentona. Ja näyttäähän se hyvältä..

----------


## TheMiklu

Mites vaikka Kepler? Menee tosin ennakkotilaus hommiksi.
https://www.brothercycles.com/shop/frames/kepler-disc/

----------


## snowball

Brother Mehteh olikin jo etsinnässä, mutta sen saatavuus vielä huonompi. Kepler kyllä myös kiinnostava. Kiitos!

----------


## snowball

Tämä rupesi myös kiinnostamaan https://www.fearlessbikes.com/warlock/
Vaikuttaisi suht hyvältä.

----------


## zeeku

Olisi tarkoitus kasata pyörä pidemmille(2+ viikkoa) pyörämatkoille sekä lenkkiajoon. Maantiepyörä löytyy ennestään, mutta täällä päin tahtoo olla enemmän hiekkateitä, joten aavituksen "gravelimpi" vehje voisi tuoda vaihtelua peruslenkillekin. Vaatimuksena lienee kaikki mahdolliset runkokiinnitykset + rennohko geometria.

Osaatteko suositella runkoa? Tähän mennessä olen katsonut esim. Surlyn mallistoa (Straggler, Midnight Special), Salsaa (Fargo, Vaya), Kona Sutraa ja Genesis Croix de Feriä. Iso osa ajosta tulisi silti ajettua maantiellä, joten mietin onko esim. Fargo turhan jämäkkä maastovehje? Vai onko sillä niin väliä, jos hankkii kaksi kiekkosettiä, kai Fargokin esim. 32mm renkailla pyörii?

----------


## paaton

> Olisi tarkoitus kasata pyörä pidemmille(2+ viikkoa) pyörämatkoille sekä lenkkiajoon. Maantiepyörä löytyy ennestään, mutta täällä päin tahtoo olla enemmän hiekkateitä, joten aavituksen "gravelimpi" vehje voisi tuoda vaihtelua peruslenkillekin. Vaatimuksena lienee kaikki mahdolliset runkokiinnitykset + rennohko geometria.
> 
> Osaatteko suositella runkoa? Tähän mennessä olen katsonut esim. Surlyn mallistoa (Straggler, Midnight Special), Salsaa (Fargo, Vaya), Kona Sutraa ja Genesis Croix de Feriä. Iso osa ajosta tulisi silti ajettua maantiellä, joten mietin onko esim. Fargo turhan jämäkkä maastovehje? Vai onko sillä niin väliä, jos hankkii kaksi kiekkosettiä, kai Fargokin esim. 32mm renkailla pyörii?



Just tuohon ajoon niner rlt rdo9  kuituisena on enemmän kuin nappi. Taitaa vaan runkotarjonta olla heikkoa nyt. Vielä vuosi sitten noita oli r2:lla aika sopivasti.

Eli unohda samantien kaikki teräsrunkoiset hipsterilaitteet. Kuituinen sen pitää olla. Säilyy hauskuus maantiellä, eikä mistään tarvitse tinkiä reissuilla.

----------


## moukari

> Olisi tarkoitus kasata pyörä pidemmille(2+ viikkoa) pyörämatkoille sekä lenkkiajoon. Maantiepyörä löytyy ennestään, mutta täällä päin tahtoo olla enemmän hiekkateitä, joten aavituksen "gravelimpi" vehje voisi tuoda vaihtelua peruslenkillekin. Vaatimuksena lienee kaikki mahdolliset runkokiinnitykset + rennohko geometria.
> 
> Osaatteko suositella runkoa? Tähän mennessä olen katsonut esim. Surlyn mallistoa (Straggler, Midnight Special), Salsaa (Fargo, Vaya), Kona Sutraa ja Genesis Croix de Feriä. Iso osa ajosta tulisi silti ajettua maantiellä, joten mietin onko esim. Fargo turhan jämäkkä maastovehje? Vai onko sillä niin väliä, jos hankkii kaksi kiekkosettiä, kai Fargokin esim. 32mm renkailla pyörii?



Carbonda CFR696 jos haluaa lähteä Kiina-linjalle, toimii hyvin soralla sekä maantiellä ja kiinnityskohtia riittää. Alle menee 700x50c renkaat. Tänään mentiin lumisia metsäautoteitä, Nutella-soravelliä, asfalttia ja kiuaskivisorateitä ja kivaa oli ????

----------


## paaton

> Carbonda CFR696 jos haluaa lähteä Kiina-linjalle, toimii hyvin soralla sekä maantiellä ja kiinnityskohtia riittää. Alle menee 700x50c renkaat. Tänään mentiin lumisia metsäautoteitä, Nutella-soravelliä, asfalttia ja kiuaskivisorateitä ja kivaa oli ????



Hähää. Tuosta leviää kuormattuna runko viimeistään inarin esson takapihalle  :Hymy:

----------


## Oulunjulli

Vaan tätä menoa muuta kohta olekkaan, XXL myy minusta tuota jo kahella brandillä; Ridleynä ja Whitenä.
Mullakin kun nyt on tuo ja mitään vikaa siinä ei todellakaan ole, mutta mun on pakko saada joskus vielä teräsrunkonen takaisin lisäksi.

----------


## tchegge_

> Olisi tarkoitus kasata pyörä pidemmille(2+ viikkoa) pyörämatkoille sekä lenkkiajoon. Maantiepyörä löytyy ennestään, mutta täällä päin tahtoo olla enemmän hiekkateitä, joten aavituksen "gravelimpi" vehje voisi tuoda vaihtelua peruslenkillekin. Vaatimuksena lienee kaikki mahdolliset runkokiinnitykset + rennohko geometria.
> 
> Osaatteko suositella runkoa? Tähän mennessä olen katsonut esim. Surlyn mallistoa (Straggler, Midnight Special), Salsaa (Fargo, Vaya), Kona Sutraa ja Genesis Croix de Feriä. Iso osa ajosta tulisi silti ajettua maantiellä, joten mietin onko esim. Fargo turhan jämäkkä maastovehje? Vai onko sillä niin väliä, jos hankkii kaksi kiekkosettiä, kai Fargokin esim. 32mm renkailla pyörii?



Rakentelin Vayan joku 6-7 vuotta sitten ainoaksi pyöräksi korvaamaan maantiepyörän ja täpärin , sillä ajettu työmatkat ja maantielenkit maantiekiekoilla, poronpolku 27,5 maastokiekoilla(kyseistä reittiä en voi noilla vehkeillä kyllä suositella kenellekään.). Koronan iskettyä tarakka lähti kun ei tarvi kuskata sivulaukkua.  
Painaahan tuo kuin synti mutta enpä ole kevyt itsekään. 
 Silloin mietin Genesiksiä mutta niistä tuli vähän nutturahipsterfiilis, Fargoa kanssa pohdin, mutta hinta ja olisin tuntenut itseni typeräksi kun sillä kihnuttaa maantielenkkiä, varsinkaan kun ei ole hassua partaa mikä olisi pelastanut tilanteen. 



Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## moukari

> Hähää. Tuosta leviää kuormattuna runko viimeistään inarin esson takapihalle



Joo no en itse laittaisi kyllä etuhaarukkaan mitään painavaa kiinni, enkä taakse mitään tavaratelinettä vaikka mahdollisuus onkin  :Leveä hymy:  telttoja ja makuupusseja tuolla ei kyllä roudaa.

----------


## teehak

> Tämä rupesi myös kiinnostamaan https://www.fearlessbikes.com/warlock/
> Vaikuttaisi suht hyvältä.



Tulossa olis...samalla vapautus S-kokonen Croix de fer 853 Reynolds runkosetti läpiakseleilla flat mount jarrukiinnityksillä, vink vink  :Nolous:

----------


## Pancho

Aloin lukemaan ketjua alusta asti ja 150 sivun jälkeen heräsi kysymys, että onko olemassa lankaa, jossa olisi speksattu enemmänkin teräsrunkoisia pyöriä ja/tai käsitelty custom-runkoja? Itsellä on nyt harkinnassa Fairlightin Secan/Strael, mutta pärjäisin ihan v-jarruilla, pikalinkkuakseleilla ja teräshaarukalla. Onko niin, että levari kuituhaarukalla ei mitenkään päästä samaan mukavuuteen kuin teräshaarukalla ilman levyjarruja? Oma paddy wagon on pirun mukava ajaa ja vähän samantyylistä (tietysti vielä parempaa, jos kerran saatavilla on) olisi haussa, mutta ei haittaa jos vähän enemmän olisi rengastilaa ja vaihteet tietysti pitäisi saada.

Custom-runkokin on mahdollista tilata, mutta siitä touhusta en tiedä sitten yhtään mitään eli vinkkejä saa antaa tai linkata vanhoja hyviä keskusteluita.

----------


## tosminen

En tiedä langoista, mutta itsellä mennyt pyörän suhteen ajatukset vähän samaan suuntaan. Fairlighteja katselin, mutta menee omasta budjetista yli. Surly julkaisi just Cross Checkin uudelleen flat bar -versiona ja mietin jos hommaisi sellaisen ja sitten ajan kanssa muokkailisi oman mielen mukaiseksi. Kunhan sitä vaan jostain saisi joskus.

----------


## frp

> On tuo uusi Domane omaan makuun hintaa lukuunottamatta mielenkiintoisin gravel-pyörä, vaikka ei sellainen virallisesti olekaan. Hiekkatielenkille kun yleensä sattuu aika paljon asfalttiakin ja niissä gravel-osuuksissakin yleensä suurin osa matkasta on sellaista, että sileä ajoura löytyy. Jos nyt siis ajaa "tavoitteellisesti". Toki jos nopeus ei kiinnosta voi ajaa kaikki ajot läskipyörällä niin varmasti pääsee ja on pehmeä kyyti.



Täytyypä lainata itseäni 2 vuoden takaa. Minua selvästi kuultiin jossakin, kun sopiva Domane 2020 mallia tuli kuin ihmeen kaupalla käytettynä markkinoille viime kesänä ja juuri oikeaa kokoakin, joten eihän sitä auttanut kuin laittaa lompakko sanojensa taakse. On tuolla jo ajeltu maantietä mm. Ruska, mutta vasta talven mittaan tuli kasattua gravelkiekot yms, joten nyt on "valmis" graveliinkin. GravelKing semislickit 35mm pullistuikin jopa 39mm noilla vanteilla. Ehkäpä seuraavat pykälää pienemmät. Ja slicksit jos lentelis kiviä vähempi ettei tarvi kuunneella kun kivet kiertää kilisee lokareissa.

Jaaha kuva näin kun ei toimi vieläkään tuo kuvan lisäys

oliko tuohon joku kikka jolla kuvat saa lisättyö ilman tuota nappia?

----------


## paaton

Minun on kyllä pakko inttää tässäkin vastaan. Tykkään tosi paljon 40mm slikseistä assullakin. Tuollaisesssa sekuli kelvirallissa ne tuo mukavasti lisää luottoa kanttailuun ja kaikki suojateiden pykälät vaan häviää. 35mm rengas on vähän sellainen välimalli. Ei oikein hyvä missään. Karkeampaa sepeliä sattuu sekaan ja johan paukuttelee pohjaan.

----------


## snowball

> Tulossa olis...samalla vapautus S-kokonen Croix de fer 853 Reynolds runkosetti läpiakseleilla flat mount jarrukiinnityksillä, vink vink



Mitä tosta Warlockista joutui maksamaan tulleja ja veroja yms?

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Olisi tarkoitus kasata pyörä pidemmille(2+ viikkoa) pyörämatkoille sekä lenkkiajoon. Maantiepyörä löytyy ennestään, mutta täällä päin tahtoo olla enemmän hiekkateitä, joten aavituksen "gravelimpi" vehje voisi tuoda vaihtelua peruslenkillekin. Vaatimuksena lienee kaikki mahdolliset runkokiinnitykset + rennohko geometria.
> 
> Osaatteko suositella runkoa? Tähän mennessä olen katsonut esim. Surlyn mallistoa (Straggler, Midnight Special), Salsaa (Fargo, Vaya), Kona Sutraa ja Genesis Croix de Feriä. Iso osa ajosta tulisi silti ajettua maantiellä, joten mietin onko esim. Fargo turhan jämäkkä maastovehje? Vai onko sillä niin väliä, jos hankkii kaksi kiekkosettiä, kai Fargokin esim. 32mm renkailla pyörii?



Jos on tarkoitus ajaa paljon maantietä, niin eikö Salsan Warroad tai Warbird olisi hyviä? Vai onko liian kisaisia? Noissa on ainakin kiinnityspaikkoja mukavasti. Saatavuus on tietysti ongelma näin korona-aikaan.

----------


## zeeku

> Jos on tarkoitus ajaa paljon maantietä, niin eikö Salsan Warroad tai Warbird olisi hyviä? Vai onko liian kisaisia? Noissa on ainakin kiinnityspaikkoja mukavasti. Saatavuus on tietysti ongelma näin korona-aikaan.



  Kuvien perusteella noissa ei näytä olevan takahaarukan yläosan kiinnityksiä, joihin ainakin oma Tubuksen tarakkani kiinnittyy.   Ajattelin muutenkin jotain metallirunkoista. Eikö hiilikuitu ole retkikäytön kannalta melko ongelmallinen materiaali?

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Kuvien perusteella noissa ei näytä olevan takahaarukan yläosan kiinnityksiä, joihin ainakin oma Tubuksen tarakkani kiinnittyy.   Ajattelin muutenkin jotain metallirunkoista. Eikö hiilikuitu ole retkikäytön kannalta melko ongelmallinen materiaali?



Noissa tulee satulatolpan pantaan kiinni tarakat, joskin lisäosana ostettava tuo panta. Onhan se kuitu tietysti ainakin teoriassa riskaapelimpi vaihtoehto. Toisaalta noihin on kuitenkin lyöty ”kaikki mahdolliset” kiinnitykset, joten luulisi kestävän. Joskus Salsalta kyselin pari vuotta sitten Warbirdin kuormattavuudesta haarukan suhteen ja sanoivat muistaakseni, että teline määrää kestävyyden. En nyt tarkistanut, mutta muistelisin painorajojen olleen samasta standardista ja luokassa kuin omassa Sutra LTDssä. Toisaalta nuo kahta viikkoa pidemmät reissut varmasti pakottaa hakemaan maksimaalista mielenrauhaa kaluston suhteen.

Olen itse välillä miettinyt, että vaihtaisin myisin muut pyörät pois ja ostaisin Warbirdin, mutta taitaa jäädä mietinnän asteelle.

----------


## huotah

> Saatavuus on tietysti ongelma näin korona-aikaan.



Osittain OT, mutta paikallisessa kivijalassa kerrottiin juuri että All-City Gorilla Monsoonia on saatavilla. Hieno pyörä IRL ja kuulemma erittäin hauskakin vielä.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Osittain OT, mutta paikallisessa kivijalassa kerrottiin juuri että All-City Gorilla Monsoonia on saatavilla. Hieno pyörä IRL ja kuulemma erittäin hauskakin vielä.



Se on kyllä hieno pyörä, joskin 42mm max. rengas 700c koossa ihmetyttää. All-Cityllä on myös mukavasti valmiiksi pinnoitettu putkia ruostetta vastaan.

----------


## santei

Jos haluais gravelin ohjaamoon lisää otevaihtoehtoja, niin onko perinteinen aerotanko ratkaisu vai olisiko kenties esim tämmöisestä mihinkään?

https://redshiftsports.com/products/...sink-handlebar

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

Road inner bar ends tuollaiset tilasin saapi lisäotteita myös turvallisuuskysymys itselleni kun ei oikein peukalot toimi pinsettiotteella(rannevamma).Mutta ei tuo tankokaan huono vaihtoehto ole.

----------


## r.a.i

> Jos haluais gravelin ohjaamoon lisää otevaihtoehtoja, niin onko perinteinen aerotanko ratkaisu vai olisiko kenties esim tämmöisestä mihinkään?
> 
> https://redshiftsports.com/products/...sink-handlebar



Itse olen kaivannut tuollaista keskiotetta hieman perus maantietankoa leveämmän stongan yhteyteen. Leveällä otteella ei ole mun mielestä mukava ajaa pidempään, joskin taas hankalammissa paikoissa siitä on hieman etua.

tuommoinen on ollut harkinnassa, käy tavalliseen tankoon. https://r2-bike.com/RIDE-FARR-Bar-Ex...on-black-matte

----------


## r.a.i

> Custom-runkokin on mahdollista tilata, mutta siitä touhusta en tiedä sitten yhtään mitään eli vinkkejä saa antaa tai linkata vanhoja hyviä keskusteluita.



Custom-rungon speksaus on ihan mielenkiintoista puuhaa, suosittelen. Tosin hyvin suurella todennäköisyydellä et kesäksi -21 saa runkoa tällä hetkellä enää mistään.

----------


## Pancho

> Custom-rungon speksaus on ihan mielenkiintoista puuhaa, suosittelen. Tosin hyvin suurella todennäköisyydellä et kesäksi -21 saa runkoa tällä hetkellä enää mistään.



Joo jos kesäksi -22 saisi niin hyvä. Speksaus vielä onnistuu, mutta aika vähän tuntuu olevan keskustelua siitä, mistä kannattaa tilata ettei saa sekundaa tai maksa hirveästi ilmaa.

----------


## Pate@

> Itse olen kaivannut tuollaista keskiotetta hieman perus maantietankoa leveämmän stongan yhteyteen. Leveällä otteella ei ole mun mielestä mukava ajaa pidempään, joskin taas hankalammissa paikoissa siitä on hieman etua.
> 
> tuommoinen on ollut harkinnassa, käy tavalliseen tankoon. https://r2-bike.com/RIDE-FARR-Bar-Ex...on-black-matte



Maantiepyorassa on tuollainen, jarrukahvojen tasalle ulottuva aerojatke. Sallittu esim triathlonin peesikisoissa. En sanoisi kovin mukavaksi vehkeeksi. Vastatuulessa saa käsivarret kapealle, muuten se on vähäisellä käytöllä.

----------


## JPEK

Millaista Gravel-pyörää suosittelisitte aloittelijalle, noin 1000-2000€ hintaluokassa? 

Suunniteltu käyttö:
1. lenkkeily (muutamia kymmeniä kilometrejä) lähinnä asfalttia, joskus hiekkatietä
2. työmatkapyöräilyä (noin 5km/suunta)
3. talvella ei tule pyöräiltyä.

Mihin kannattaa tällä tarpeella kiinnittää huomiota spekseissä?

Olen katsonut esim. Kona Rove. Saako miten paljon paremman pyörän, jos ostaa esim. Canyon Grailin 1500-2000€ hintaluokasta? Mitä muita pyöriä kannattaisi katsoa?

----------


## nure

^Rove teräksisenä hyvä vaihtoehto mutta jos noin lyhyttä ja tuontyyppistä niin myös maantiepyörä vaihtoehto... Rahaa kannattaa sijoittaa juuri niin paljon kuin budjetti antaa periksi ja mitä tässä tilanteessa on saatavilla...

----------


## paaton

> Itse olen kaivannut tuollaista keskiotetta hieman perus maantietankoa leveämmän stongan yhteyteen. Leveällä otteella ei ole mun mielestä mukava ajaa pidempään, joskin taas hankalammissa paikoissa siitä on hieman etua.
> 
> tuommoinen on ollut harkinnassa, käy tavalliseen tankoon. https://r2-bike.com/RIDE-FARR-Bar-Ex...on-black-matte



Tämä näyttäisi tosi hyvältä. Osta ja testaa onko jäykkyys riittävä. Mulla oli yhdet control techin pienet aerobarit ja ne oli täysin sudet. Aivan liian löysät ajoon.

----------


## pturunen

^Onpas pirun fiksunoloinen keskiotetanko. Mahtaako toimia tankolaukun kanssakin, kun on selkeästi lyhyempi?

----------


## Teve

Hakusessa gravelpyörä työmatkoille, kuntolenkeille ja satunnaiseen päivän-kahden retkikäyttöön.

Xc maasturi löytyy erikseen, eli ihan metsäpoluille ei ole tarkoitus käyttöä painottaa.
Eli hiekkatietä, kuhmuisia pyöräteitä, satunnaisia kovapohjaisia polkuja ja vähän päälle kaupunkikäyttöä.

Lisäksi yksi eturatas on osoittautunut toimivaksi ja huoltovapaaksi omaan käyttöön.

Pyöräkauppias tarjosi allaolevaa, joutuis tosin odottamaan heinäkuulle...

https://larunpyora.com/tuote/2021-fo...las-6-9-brown/

Comments?

-teve-

----------


## pturunen

Geo vaikuttaa kivalta. Jotenkin vaikea hahmottaa, miten reach voi olla noin pitkä vaikka ett on jopa lyhyt ja satulaputken kulma kuitenkin loiva.

----------


## Teve

Näistä graveleista ei ole yhtään kokemusta - pääsen viikon päästä koeajamaan samaa pyörää eri osasarjoilla. Siinähän tuo geometrian sopivuus sitten selviää.

Pituutta löytyy 192, joten tilaa ohjaamossa saa olla.

----------


## paaton

Tosi hienoa, että näitä lyhyen stemmin gravelleita alkaa putkahtelemaan enemmälti markkinoille. Pystyy ottamaan hivenen pienemmänkin rungon, eikä stemmin pituus kasva liian suureksi.

 Jos on yhtään ajanut maantiepyörällä, niin koko pitää tosiaan valita pienemmästä päästä tuostakin focuksesta. M-koon stacki on 600mm, joka on luokkaa paljon. Tuota ei korjata enää millään stemmillä.

----------


## stumpe

> Geo vaikuttaa kivalta. Jotenkin vaikea hahmottaa, miten reach voi olla noin pitkä vaikka ett on jopa lyhyt ja satulaputken kulma kuitenkin loiva.



Samaa ihmettelin. Valkkaisin koon ett perusteella, kun satulasta tulee pyöritettyä enempi.

Edit. Focuksen omilla sivuilla näemmä oikea geotaulukko.

----------


## Soiski

^tuossa Atlaksessa on sitten tuo melko erikoinen etunapa? Toki voi hommata perus boostikiekot ja laittaa adapteria. En osaa kyllä sanoa että onko boostista mitään hyötyä gravelöinnissä.

----------


## teehak

> ^tuossa Atlaksessa on sitten tuo melko erikoinen etunapa? Toki voi hommata perus boostikiekot ja laittaa adapteria. En osaa kyllä sanoa että onko boostista mitään hyötyä gravelöinnissä.



Jos keulaan on tehty niin kuin yleensä 12mm päätykupeille upotus niin 15mm kupeilla supistuksella 12mm ei mahdu mitenkään. Mutta toi Atlas on kyllä asiallinen vaihtoehto kun huomioi noi asiat.

----------


## Soiski

> Jos keulaan on tehty niin kuin yleensä 12mm päätykupeille upotus niin 15mm kupeilla supistuksella 12mm ei mahdu mitenkään. Mutta toi Atlas on kyllä asiallinen vaihtoehto kun huomioi noi asiat.



Kyllä ainakin itellä menee molemmissa graveleissa keulaan 15 mm kupit. Ei hajua että onko kuinka tyypillistä.

----------


## Teve

Kiitos (Atlas) kommenteista!
Vaikuttaisi mun käyttöön ihan sopivalta. Täytyy vielä käydä koeajamassa.

Pitkä toimitusaika vähän mietityttää, mutta taitaa olla aika vakio näinä päivinä.

----------


## hphuhtin

Eikös tässä ketjussa Alpkitin pyöriä jossain kohtaa katseltu? Ehkä oli jo mainittu, mutta meinaavat, että brexit ei heidän osaltaan vaikuta EU-asiakkaiden hintoihin, eikä ainakaan Sonder Caminojen hinnat myöskään näytä nousseen mitä nyt vähän tullut seurailtua. 

https://eu.alpkit.com/pages/shipping

Will I have duties and taxes to pay?
No, we are making every effort to make sure the price you see on the website is the price you pay - with no hidden duties or taxes to pay before you can enjoy your goodies.

----------


## velib

Pyörää en tilannut mutta ainakin muut varusteet tulivat ilman sotkuja perille, joskin toimitusaika oli vähän pidempi. Hintaeroakaan puntiin ei käytännössä ollut. Ehkä he nostavat EU-hintoja myöhemmin, tai sitten vain kärsivät pienemmän katteen.

----------


## stumpe

> Eikös tässä ketjussa Alpkitin pyöriä jossain kohtaa katseltu? Ehkä oli jo mainittu, mutta meinaavat, että brexit ei heidän osaltaan vaikuta EU-asiakkaiden hintoihin, eikä ainakaan Sonder Caminojen hinnat myöskään näytä nousseen mitä nyt vähän tullut seurailtua. 
> 
> https://eu.alpkit.com/pages/shipping
> 
> Will I have duties and taxes to pay?
> No, we are making every effort to make sure the price you see on the website is the price you pay - with no hidden duties or taxes to pay before you can enjoy your goodies.



Mulle tulee ilmoitus aina kun selaan pyöriä, että we can not ship this product to EU tms. :Sekaisin:

----------


## Dr.J

Ridley Kanzo Fast valmistui 5kk:n työn jälkeen. Osien saatavuudessa Covidista johtuen varsin suuria ongelmia, mutta tällainen siitä lopulta tuli. Exploro Racemaxiin verrattuna aavistuksen vakaampi, ei aivan yhtä jäykkä, aerodynaamisesti samaa tasoa. Ei aivan niin "gravel racer" kuin Exploro, mutta luultavasti pitkissä ajoissa mukavampi.

----------


## paaton

> Ridley Kanzo Fast valmistui 5kk:n työn jälkeen. Osien saatavuudessa Covidista johtuen varsin suuria ongelmia, mutta tällainen siitä lopulta tuli. Exploro Racemaxiin verrattuna aavistuksen vakaampi, ei aivan yhtä jäykkä, aerodynaamisesti samaa tasoa. Ei aivan niin "gravel racer" kuin Exploro, mutta luultavasti pitkissä ajoissa mukavampi.



Tämä old school racing replica väritys on tosi makea! Takapakan koosta päätellen et halunnut napavaihdetta? Tosin saahan tuon kai enveenkin pinnattua jälkikäteen, jos tekee mieli kokeilla.

Tuliko racemaxiin verrattuna miten paljon painossa takkiin? Palikkaa on taas sillai sopivasti ainakin kiinni  :Hymy:

----------


## miz

Hieno Ridley, kelpais!

----------


## Dr.J

> Tämä old school racing replica väritys on tosi makea! Takapakan koosta päätellen et halunnut napavaihdetta? Tosin saahan tuon kai enveenkin pinnattua jälkikäteen, jos tekee mieli kokeilla.
> 
> Tuliko racemaxiin verrattuna miten paljon painossa takkiin? Palikkaa on taas sillai sopivasti ainakin kiinni



Thanks. Väri näyttää varsinkin livenä mielestäni oikein hyvältä. 

Runko on aavistuksen painavampi kuin Racemaxin vastaava. Tässä kokoonpanossa paino on 8,12kg. Racemax 2x -setupissa (Red eTap) samoilla kiekoilla oli ~7,85kg. 

Takapakka näyttää isolta mutta on todellisuudessa 10-44, edessä 44t. Tämä on hyvin harkittu combo; range riittää kaikkiin tarvitsemiini ajotilanteisiin, ja mikä tärkeintä, maantievauhdissa ei ole 2t hyppyjä pakan yläpäässä kun rattaat menevät 10-11-12-13-14-15-17-19-22-26-32-38-44. Olen kadenssisensitiivinen.

----------


## nure

Painavahan tuo Ridley on mutta kaunis ja tyylikäs. Mikäs tuossa on voimansiirtona?

----------


## paaton

Pakka kuulostaa tosiaan hyvältä. On tuonne 19t asti täsmälleen sama, mitä ultegran 11-28. Ja käytännössähän nuo pienen pään rattaat ovatkin maantiellä käytössä 44t kanssa.

----------


## paaton

> Painavahan tuo Ridley on mutta kaunis ja tyylikäs. Mikäs tuossa on voimansiirtona?



Heitäs nure kuvia alle 8kg painavasta gravellista. Niin joo, niitä on aika vähän.

----------


## Dr.J

> Heitäs nure kuvia alle 8kg painavasta gravellista. Niin joo, niitä on aika vähän.




Voin vastata tähän itse: Exploro LTD on tässä kokoonpanossa 650b-kiekoilla ~7,45kg ja Racemax ~8,0kg.

----------


## misopa

Vai tämmönen kuvahaaste  :Leveä hymy: 

Revolt kuvan kokoonpanossa 44mm slikseillä 7,89kg. Hurricane Ridge 42mm nappulat tuo painoa 290g lisää, eli silloin mennään kasin päälle.

----------


## nure

Älä ota asiaa niin henkilökohtaisesti, Paaton. Ei ollut mitenkään tarkoitus loukata mutta aikoinaan oma MachoMan painoin 8.4kg sikapainavalla teräsrungolla. En tiedä onkos gravel tai mikä lie moisen alalahkoon kuuluva kapistus... 

Ps. Tuo Misopan Revolt liki täydellinen mustuudessaan!

----------


## paaton

> Voin vastata tähän itse: Exploro LTD on tässä kokoonpanossa 650b-kiekoilla ~7,45kg ja Racemax ~8,0kg.



Miten racemax ja vanhempi exploro eroavat ajoltaan? Uudemmassa taisi olla keskiökin matalammalla. Onko jäykkyydessä eroja?

----------


## hitlike

> Älä ota asiaa niin henkilökohtaisesti, Paaton. Ei ollut mitenkään tarkoitus loukata mutta aikoinaan oma MachoMan painoin 8.4kg sikapainavalla teräsrungolla. En tiedä onkos gravel tai mikä lie moisen alalahkoon kuuluva kapistus... 
> 
> Ps. Tuo Misopan Revolt liki täydellinen mustuudessaan!



Oliko punnittu paino, oliko polkimilla, oliko kunnolla pinnoja vai tappokiekot, oliko nakkikumit, oliko levyjarrut yms. Näissä on monia muuttujia joten painoja on hankala vertailla netissä.

----------


## nure

^Tiedän kyllä, joka osasta saadaan tarvittaessa saadaan fiilattua pois painoa. Itsellä on lähinnä harrastus ja ei tosiaan ollut tarkoitus väheksyä tuota Ridleytä, hieno ja arvokas pyörä

----------


## stumpe

> Voin vastata tähän itse: Exploro LTD on tässä kokoonpanossa 650b-kiekoilla ~7,45kg ja Racemax ~8,0kg.



Seuraava kysymys kuuluukin, kuinka monta hipo gravelpyörää yksi ihminen tarttee?

----------


## TuplaO

^Veikkaan että kukin joutuu tuon itse päättämään. Tai, tuskin siihen muita tarvitaan.

----------


## Föhn

Mielelläni näkisin nuren fillareista kuvia ja tietoja. Täällähän oli joku aika kivasti dokumentoitu 7 kiloinen maasturi jossain ketjussa. Jotain tuollaista kaipaisin muutenhan nuo jää essonbaari puheiksi.

----------


## nure

Mites kuvia pystyy jakamaan? Nyt vain maantiepyörä ja täysjäykkä teräsrunkoinen Britti. Mulla ei pyörät kauaa viihdy kun mukava aloittaa rakentaa uutta...

----------


## Firlefanz

> Seuraava kysymys kuuluukin, kuinka monta hipo gravelpyörää yksi ihminen tarttee?



Ja sitä seuraava kysymys kuulunnee: keneltä se hipo gravelpyörä tai ne gravelpyörät, mitä joku ihminen ei jonkin universaalin, yleisesti hyväksyttävissä olevista eettisistä arvoista lähtien tai moraalifilosofisen ajattelun pohjalta tai vain jonkin toisen ihmisen tarvitse ovat oikein pois?

(No, voi toki olla että jollekin jouduttiin myymään ei-oota, mutta eihän se tarkoita kuin pidentynyttä odotusaikaa.)

Itse tykkään ettei yksikään voi olla liikaa jos sillä ajaa. Ja jos jokaisen on rakentanut tai siis speksannut ja kasannut, niin ehkä jopa riittää että ajaa ihan pikkaisen - kunhan ajaa tavalla jota pyörän luonne ja olemus vaativat. Eikä minulla ole pienintäkään syytä epäillä etteikö näillä pyörillä ole ajettu ja tulla ajamaan juuri niin.


Eihän tämä ainoa todella hieno tässä ketjussa nähty fillari ole, mutta kyllähän se kuuluu niihin jotka muistaa nähneensä. (Se on kumma juttu: jos jollain on uusi fillari joka on pikkaisen parempi tai hienompi kuin omani, saatan tuntea semmoisen kateuden kirpaisun - mutta näitä tällaisia ikään kuin täysin eri maailmasta olevia pystyn ihailemaan ilman häiritseviä tuntemuksia.)

----------


## Jami2003

Ottaen huomioon että pyörällä polkeminen kuluttaa energiaa ja kahdella pyörällä ei voi polkea samaan aikaan jokainen n+1 pyörä on ekoteko ja säästää maailman rajallista ruokatuotantoa.

Mitä painoihin tulee mun teräs Kona Rove painaa 12 kg kaikkineen lokasuojineen 40mm gravelkingeillä. Ihan ylipainoinen mutta kylläpäs sen jälkeen sitten alle 8 kg aeropyörä kulkeekin. Eihän tuo Roven runko kevyt ole mutta ihmetyttää mistä voisi 4 kg taikoa pois. Etuhaarukkakin on vaihdettu hiilikuituun. Kiekotkaan ei ole enään alkuperäiset ja voimansiirto vaihtettu 1x11 systeemiin. Ehkä pitää seuraavaksi investoida McCarbonin kiekot tai jotain...

----------


## nure

^Aloita vaikka laskemalla paljonko kiekkopari täydellisenä, levyineen,  akseleineen jne... painaa. Itse en ole kovin karkeita renkaita käyttänyt ja nimittää pyörää nyt miksi tahansa niin ajot suurinpiirtein maantiellä ja pyörät myös sen kaltaisia...

----------


## K.Kuronen

Mulle pyörän paino ei ole kovin tärkeä, kunhan paino ei vaikuta ajamiseen. Joko niin, että kuviteltu ylipaino estää ajamisen tai sitten niin, että keventäminen estää tai vähentää ajamista.

----------


## nure

^Siis en itsekään muuta ajattele mutta kun pidän rakentamisesta jolloin on tullut tuosta keventelystä jonkinlainen tavoite, sentään jonkinlaisen budjetin puitteissa...

----------


## Jami2003

GG hommissa minusta toimivat renkaat ovat melkein se tärkein juttu. Täällä tiet paljon savikkoa keväällä ja sen minkä rullauksessa menettää asfaltilla leveillä renkailla saa taas takaisin kun päästään roudan raiskaamalle keväiselle soratielle.

----------


## plr

> Ridley Kanzo Fast valmistui 5kk:n työn jälkeen. ... Ei aivan niin "gravel racer" kuin Exploro, mutta luultavasti pitkissä ajoissa mukavampi.



Silmiähivelevän komea pyörä. Katsoin pari kuukautta sitten toimitusaikaa ja siinä vaiheessa se oli 72 viikkoa eli ensi vuoden syksyksi voisi saada!

----------


## Taimo M.

On kyllä Dr.J:llä makian näköiset konkelot. Nyt jos harkitsisin toista gravelia niin tuo Ridley olisi se toinen. :Hymy:  Tuosta painosta sen verran että oma explörö painaa 8,2kg,
niin onko racemaxin runko niin paljon kevyempi että mennään alle 8kg helpommin ja onko nuot Dr.J:n 650b kiekot niin kevyet että toi LTD menee nuin paljon alle 8kg?
Mitä nuren kirjoituksiin tulee niin raskaasta en mitään puhu, mutta muistan kun LJL ja Ojanjaska keskusteli myös painosta ja Oja tuumasi myös että LJL:n konkeli on
ankuri kun painaa 8,**kg ja että Ojalla itsellä oli muistaakseni teräsrunkoinen joka painoi hyvin alle ysin(?). Paremmin muistavat korjatkoon. Eihän tuo paino ero siis suuri
ole jos kuitu ja teräs on saman kilon sisällä?

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ^Siis en itsekään muuta ajattele mutta kun pidän rakentamisesta jolloin on tullut tuosta keventelystä jonkinlainen tavoite, sentään jonkinlaisen budjetin puitteissa...



Kyllä pyörästä painoa pois saa, erityisesti jos lompakossa on venyvyyttä. Heittelin taulukkolaskimeen vähän painoja ja oma alurunkoinen Kinesis olisi keventynyt 1600 grammaa helposti, vaikkakin hintalappu olisi ollut karsea.

Kiekot->ENVE G23: -500 g
Renkaat->Snoqualmie Pass EL: -400 g
Kasetti->XTR: -100 g
Kammet->Easton EC90: -200 g
Haarukka->ENVE Adventure: -170 g
Polkimet->Eggbeater 11: -160 g
Tanko->Eeaston EC90 AX: -80 g

Kinesis olisi laihtunut punnitusta ja ajokuntoisesta 10.4 kg:sta jonnekin 8.8 kg:n tietämille. Rungon jos vaihtaisi 1.1 kg:n painoikseksi hiilikuituiseksi, niin paino huitelisi jossakin 7.9 kg:n paikkeilla.

Pyöräilyyn käytössä oleva budjetti ei vain anna myöten. (piste)

----------


## paaton

Ja sitten taas muistaa, että se noutkuvarunkoinen teräskonkeli, tai halppis alumiini, on edelleen sama pyörä, vaikka siihen latoisi sen 10ke osiin kiinni. Eli exel pyörittelyn jälkeen kannattaa herätä todellisuuteen  :Hymy: 

Tuohon stumpen kommenttiin gravell pyörien tarpeesta voisi miettiä vaikka ajettujen kilometrien kautta. Jos niitä tulee 3x enemmän, niin voi olla helposti kolme fillariakin.

Itse olen huomannut sen, että kaikkien pyörien tulee olla suht samalla tasolla. Jos esimerkiksi roadi on selkeästi gravellia parempi, niin sitten kesällä ajetaan vaan roadilla. Nyt kun gravelli on mieleinen ja kiva ajaa, niin sillä tulee ajettua kesälläkin.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Ja sitten taas muistaa, että se noutkuvarunkoinen teräskonkeli, tai halppis alumiini, on edelleen sama pyörä, vaikka siihen latoisi sen 10ke osiin kiinni. Eli exel pyörittelyn jälkeen kannattaa herätä todellisuuteen 
> ...



Siksi siihen alurunkoiseen ruuvailenkin kestävää perushyvää osaa, enkä lähde hifistelemään.

----------


## misopa

Ja ei tuohon alle kasin (mistä juuri tuo raja?) pääsemiseen tarvitse käyttää mitään weight weenies komponentteja. Omassa kötöstyksessä ei ole noita palikoita laisinkaan, vaan kaikki ihan isojen valmistajien katalogista löytyviä tuotteita, eivätkä kaikki edes kalleimpia mallisarjoja. Ja muistaakseni valtaosassa komponenteissa painoraja 120->kg, joten allekaan ei pitäisi hajota, vaikka tykkäisi vähän kovemmastakin rynkytyksestä. 

Mutta komponentteja valitessa kun hiukan katsoo painon perään, eikä joka nippelissä ajattele että "ei se muutama gramma nyt sinne tänne". Noista muutamista grammoista tulee äkkiä kilo, jos joka paikassa myötäilee.

Mutta se, että mitä hyötyä tuosta on, niin aika paljon samoilla linjoilla kuin nure. Kiva speksailla ja rakennella (tuli tuon pyörän selässä oltua kuitenkin reilut 360 tuntia viime vuonna). Ja haastetta tuo, kun budjetti ei ole rajaton.

Mieli tekisi vielä pari komponenttia vaihtaa Revolttiin, jolla tippuisi reilut 200g pois. Mutta en ole katsonut vielä tarpeelliseksi ja kun tuli tuo täpärikin hommattua toiseksi pyöräksi...

Ps. Tuo Kanzo Fast aiheutti niin vahvaa omistamisen halua julkaisun jälkeen, että lähellä oli jotta pyörä ei vaihtunut. On sen verran hieno.

----------


## Föhn

Ja se vasta kallis pyörän keventely onkin jolla ei ajeta.

----------


## Dr.J

> Miten racemax ja vanhempi exploro eroavat ajoltaan? Uudemmassa taisi olla keskiökin matalammalla. Onko jäykkyydessä eroja?



Racemax on selvästi jäykempi kuin 1st gen Exploro LTD. Erityisesti keskiön osalta. Geometriassa on pieniä eroja, mutta 1:1 arviointia vaikeuttaa se että minulla on 1st gen Explorossa aina 650b-kiekot, ja Racemaxissa 700c. 650b saa pyörän tuntumaan ketterämmältä.  

Mitä painoon tulee niin oman 1st gen Exploron keveyttä selittää LTD-rungon ohella kiekot (MCFK:n kehät ja Carbon-Ti:n navat, painavat ~1190g). Muutkin osat ovat toki kevyimmästä päästä. 

Pyörähifistelyn suhteen tunnistan myös itse tämän ongelmallisen ilmiön: jos pyörät ovat kovin eri tasoisia niin huonommalla ei tule ajettua. Sen vuoksi uudet projektit ovat pääasiallisesti ns. hipo-kategoriaa. Minulle aivan oleellinen osa harrastusta on suunnittelu ja speksaus, ja sitten kun tuotos on omien mieltymysten mukaan koottu, niin siitä luopuminen on hankalaa. Kaikilla pyörillä tulee kyllä ajettua säännöllisesti, ja kumulatiivisesti kilometrejä tulee yhteensä n. 25000km/vuosi.

----------


## nure

Itsellä osa harrastusta on juuri tuo osien harkinta ja järjen säilyttäminen, en koskaan ole laskenut aikaa mitä kulunut talvisin netissä mieleisntä vaihtoehtoa hakien. 

Föhn, vuosi sitten viimeksi meni yhdestä rakennetusta runko myyntiin ilman metriäkään ajoa kun kun ei miellyttänyt väri. Viime kesän Vigorellilla muutama sata ja palasiksi. Nykyisen ajokausi alkaa kohta mutta nyt jo katsellut kevyempää runkoa. Joka tapauksessa on tämä halvempi harrastus kuin esim. autojen duunaus.

Ainahan noita osien painoja tuijottaa, harmittaa kun ei Berk pystynyt toimittamaan alle 100 gramman satulaa nykyisen 150 grammaisen tilalle.

Dr, Paljonkos kiekkosetille tuli hintaa? Itse kun enemmän maantie orientoitunut niin "Ykkös"kiekko setti painaa täydellisenä alle 2.4kg. nakkirenkailla ja Krysiumit huomattavasti enemmän...

----------


## Taimo M.

Misopa jos tuon kasikilosen suuntasit mulle niin ei tuohon mitään sen kummempaa liity kuten itsekin vastasit jo "...tarvitse käyttää mitään weight weenies komponentteja".
Eli muistelen tämänkin lukeneeni niin että 8kg päästään vielä suurinpiirtein sopivissa hinnoissa maksavilla osilla(tässäkin tulee vastaan että mikä hinta on kellekkin sopiva).
Sitten toinen syy kilomäärään oli se että jos selailee tätä topickia niin tuohon kahdeksaan kiloon törmää hyvin paljon. Eli ei sen kummempaa rajaa.

Föhniä kompatakseni, kyllä menee hyöty hukkaan jos ei käytä. :No huh!:

----------


## Taimo M.

> Föhn, vuosi sitten viimeksi meni yhdestä rakennetusta runko myyntiin ilman metriäkään ajoa kun kun ei miellyttänyt väri. Viime kesän Vigorellilla muutama sata ja palasiksi. Nykyisen ajokausi alkaa kohta mutta nyt jo katsellut kevyempää runkoa. Joka tapauksessa on tämä halvempi harrastus kuin esim. autojen duunaus.



Jos Föhn tarkoitti samaa kuin minä niin silloinhan puhutaan valmiista pyörästä ja sullahan ei ollut valmis jos ei väri miellyttänyt?
Tarkennan oman näkemykseni niin että ostaa parhautta ja keveyttä mutta jättää talliin.

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Ottaen huomioon että pyörällä polkeminen kuluttaa energiaa ja kahdella pyörällä ei voi polkea samaan aikaan jokainen n+1 pyörä on ekoteko ja säästää maailman rajallista ruokatuotantoa.
> 
> Mitä painoihin tulee mun teräs Kona Rove painaa 12 kg kaikkineen lokasuojineen 40mm gravelkingeillä. Ihan ylipainoinen mutta kylläpäs sen jälkeen sitten alle 8 kg aeropyörä kulkeekin. Eihän tuo Roven runko kevyt ole mutta ihmetyttää mistä voisi 4 kg taikoa pois. Etuhaarukkakin on vaihdettu hiilikuituun. Kiekotkaan ei ole enään alkuperäiset ja voimansiirto vaihtettu 1x11 systeemiin. Ehkä pitää seuraavaksi investoida McCarbonin kiekot tai jotain...



Mullahan oli Roven suhteen justiin sama tilanne ja vaihoin siihen muovirungon tilalle aikalailla samalla geolla. Se Rove muuten painoin teräshaarukalla nelisen kiloa eli painoa lähti ihan reilusti. Jotenkaan päräyttävää tai tuskin havaittavaakaan eroa tuossa huomannut, ehkä mäessä joita täällä ei juuri ole, mutta kun eilen vaihtoin 45mm Cinturato Gravel H renkulat 35mm Gravelking slikseihin, niin siinä jo jotain todella tunsi tapahtuneen.
Noita erojen perstuntuma havaintoja sotkee se että polkee läskillä ja muulla väliin niin vähän niinku resetoi tuntuman.
Justiin tilasin 35mm Cinturato Velot, kun jostain syystä ei kapeampiin vain halua mennä ja kolmatta Panaracer kertaa ei haluaisi peräkkäin ottaa. Pirellit tuppaa painaan aika paljon, pitää näätäillä litkun määrässä sitten...

----------


## nure

Kyllä joka pyörä valmis jossain vaiheessa, nykyistä Cinelliä rakennettu syksystä ja tänään viimeiset paikoilleen ja jarrut kun saa säätöön... Krysium SL "kakkoskiekoissa" nuo centerlock levyt hieman eri säädöillä kuin kuuspulttiset. Koitan ajaa ainakin syksyyn ja katsellaan sitten taas. 
Määrättyyn kilomäärään asti pääsee suht halvalla grammahinnalla mutta jossain vaiheessa hinta nousee taivaisiin. 

Tuo värimieltymys hieman liioittelua mutta kun täytyy olla jotain tekemistä ja reilu vuosi sitten tulin siihen tilanteeseen ettei talvella tarvi ajaa niin mukava noita ajankuluksi väsätä...

----------


## Dr.J

> Dr, Paljonkos kiekkosetille tuli hintaa? Itse kun enemmän maantie orientoitunut niin "Ykkös"kiekko setti painaa täydellisenä alle 2.4kg. nakkirenkailla ja Krysiumit huomattavasti enemmän...



Rakensin nämä kiekot itse, mutta r2-bike näköjään myy täsmälleen samoista osista (3.4AR, Carbon-Ti X-Hub, CX-Ray) koottua kiekkoparia: https://r2-bike.com/Wheelset-28-Disc...VE-Carbon-Rims

Mittasin itse setin painoksi tasan 1300g.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Se on aina näiden painorajojen kanssa helpompaa kitukasvuisten pyörillä...

Itse en kyllä tiedä mitä mun gravel- (vai onko se wannabe-eliten mukaan gravell?) pyörä painaa.

----------


## paaton

> Se on aina näiden painorajojen kanssa helpompaa kitukasvuisten pyörillä...
> 
> Itse en kyllä tiedä mitä mun gravel- (vai onko se wannabe-eliten mukaan gravell?) pyörä painaa.



Kannattaa ajatella niin, että jos mahaa on, niin pyörän keventämisessä ei ole mitään järkeä. Pääset paljon helpommalla. Makkaran syönti on muutenkin halvempi harrastus.

----------


## paaton

> Dr, Paljonkos kiekkosetille tuli hintaa? Itse kun enemmän maantie orientoitunut niin "Ykkös"kiekko setti painaa täydellisenä alle 2.4kg. nakkirenkailla ja Krysiumit huomattavasti enemmän...



Äläkä nure enää selitä noista täydellisistä kiekkoseteistä  :Hymy:  Kiekkojen paino mitataan ilman renkaita ja pakkaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Kannattaa ajatella niin, että jos mahaa on, niin pyörän keventämisessä ei ole mitään järkeä. Pääset paljon helpommalla. Makkaran syönti on muutenkin halvempi harrastus.



Pitäis varmaan hommata sellainen maha sitten.

----------


## nure

Mahan hankinta ja pyörän rakennus kummatkin hauskoja harrastuksia...

Paaton, tietenkin makuasia miten ilmoitetaan mutta esim. Fillarilehti testeissä ilmoittaa setin painon... Jos sitten saivarrellaan niin painaviahan nuo mun kiekot on, noin 1500g. mutta hieman halvempiakin...

----------


## Föhn

Löytyykö perusteluja ( kuin että fillarilehti tekee niin) miksi kiekkosetti pitäisi punnita kilkkeineen?

----------


## nure

^En sen kummemmin miettinyt, joko on yksi vertailukohde tai sitten tämä legendaarinen pyörivän massan vaikutus. Sinänsä ihan hyvä verrokki, aika yhdenmukaista samantyyppisissä pyörissä.

----------


## misopa

Lehden helpompi punnita kokonaisina, kuin alkaa purkamaan irti kumit, pakka ja levyt? Ja vielä jokaiselle niille punnitus erikseen. Ja sitten taas kasaus käyttökuntoon.

Kiekothan tuo saattaa pyörätesteissä osittain pimentoon, kun kumeina voi olla mitä tahansa ja kumit kuitenkin moni vaihtaa joihinkin toisiin. Ja niissä painoerot vähintään yhtä suuria kuin kiekoissakin.

----------


## nure

^Totta tuokin mutta myös saattaa paljastaa sen että millaisilla ankkureilla pyörä voidaan myydä. Usein tuollaiset ensiasennus kiekot saattaa olla suht laaduttomia omalle merkille brändättyjä kiinankamaa...

----------


## misopa

^Kyllä. Pyörän hintaluokan pitää olla jo melko korkealla tasolla, ennen kuin mukana alkaa tulemaan itselle mielekästä kiekkoa.

----------


## nure

^Noin se valitettavasti menee, jostain hinta fiilataan alas. Osasarja saattaa olla laadukaskin ja sitten lykätty jotkin parin sadan kiekot. Putkiosat usein toinen säästökohde. Siinä ollut päällimmmäinen syy että rakentaa mielummin itse, saa ainakin suurinpiirtein sitä mitä haluaa.

----------


## hsr

> ^Kyllä. Pyörän hintaluokan pitää olla jo melko korkealla tasolla, ennen kuin mukana alkaa tulemaan mielekästä kiekkoa.



Mikä nyt kenellekin on mielekästä. Olen pyöräillyt aktiivisemmin n. 7 v ja sinä aikana ostanut itselleni ja vaimolle uutena useita keskihintaisia pyöriä, yksiäkään kiekkoja en ole hankkinut erikseen vaan ensiasennuskiekoilla on menty. Painan +- 100kg, ajo pääosin kelveillä ja maantiellä, jnkv soralla, maastopyöriä ei ole. Yksi pinna on katkennut, muuten ei ongelmia. Yhdessä pyörässä on DT Swissin kiekot jotka maksaa nettikaupassa halvimmillaan hiukan yli 300, muut luultavasti noita ”suht laaduttomia omalle merkille brändättyjä kiinankamaa...”. En oikein osaa ajatella mitä merkittävää hyötyä saisin jos hankkisin kalliimmat kiekot, koska en kilpaile enkä aja porukkalenkkejäkään. Jos en seuraisi Fillarifoorumia, ei koskaan varmaan olisi tullut mieleenkään että ensiasennuskiekot ei olisi riittävän hyvät. Luulisin että melkoinen ellei jopa suurin osa hiukan aktiivisemminkin pyöräilevistä on kaltaisiani jotka ajelee tyytyväisenä ensiasennusosilla.

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

Alkuperäiskiekoilla mennään pyörän paino n.8,20 kg valmiiksi kaupasta ostettuna,hyvin on rullannut ja muutenkin mukava ajella.koeajon perusteella ostin kun tuntui sopivan itselleni.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Anteeksi nyt vaan mutta viestisi informaatioarvo lähentelee nollaa, kun et kerro mistä pyörästä on kyse.

----------


## nure

Hsr tietenkin oikeassa, kun paremmasta ei tiedä niin pärjää ihan millä vaan. 

Tosiaan, viimeinen lenkki vois tarkentaa jolloin tietää mistä kyse...

----------


## Firlefanz

Tästä ketjusta kuluvan kuun alusta:





> Pivot Vault Team Foce AXS e-Tap 12s.pyörä  tuli eilen hommattua,pienen koeajon jälkeen tuntui juuri sopivalta  itselleni kokoa M.tänään eka lenkki ja vaikutelma vahvistui että ostos  osui kohdalleen.




Ridemoren sivulta:





> Wheels 			Reynolds ATRx 23mm

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

No tuolla hintaa sietää ollakin.

----------


## TERU

Pari merkittävää juttua menettää hakiessaan keveintä mahdollista pyörää: likkeen jatkuvuuden nautinnon ja painon tärinänvaimennuksen imemisen, nämä miellyttävyyspyöräilyssä ihan merkittäviä tekijöitä, noilla moitituilla alkuperäiskiekoilla meistä moni ajaa ihan mukavikseen. Kun ajo on kisa/kuntoilu/urheiluvapaata elämäntapa-ajoa, vaikka sitä olisi runsaastikin matkassa ja ajassa, niin painoa hybridimäisine varusteineen on sen liki 15 kiloa. 
Tämä meille lohdutukseksi jotka emme viimeistä grammaa viilaa.

----------


## Qilty

> No tuolla hintaa sietää ollakin.



Joo On jännä että tuntui koeajolla hyvältä

----------


## Hower

> Mikä nyt kenellekin on mielekästä. Olen pyöräillyt aktiivisemmin n. 7 v ja sinä aikana ostanut itselleni ja vaimolle uutena useita keskihintaisia pyöriä, yksiäkään kiekkoja en ole hankkinut erikseen vaan ensiasennuskiekoilla on menty. Painan +- 100kg, ajo pääosin kelveillä ja maantiellä, jnkv soralla, maastopyöriä ei ole. Yksi pinna on katkennut, muuten ei ongelmia. Yhdessä pyörässä on DT Swissin kiekot jotka maksaa nettikaupassa halvimmillaan hiukan yli 300, muut luultavasti noita ”suht laaduttomia omalle merkille brändättyjä kiinankamaa...”. En oikein osaa ajatella mitä merkittävää hyötyä saisin jos hankkisin kalliimmat kiekot, koska en kilpaile enkä aja porukkalenkkejäkään. Jos en seuraisi Fillarifoorumia, ei koskaan varmaan olisi tullut mieleenkään että ensiasennuskiekot ei olisi riittävän hyvät. Luulisin että melkoinen ellei jopa suurin osa hiukan aktiivisemminkin pyöräilevistä on kaltaisiani jotka ajelee tyytyväisenä ensiasennusosilla.



Kukaan itseään kunnioittava ja arvostusta foorumilla hakeva ei aja ensiasennuskiekoilla. Se nyt vaan kuuluu asiaan, että ne vaihdetaan.
"Jos en seuraisi Fillarifoorumia, ei koskaan varmaan olisi tullut mieleenkään..." -allekirjoitan. Vielä on vaihtamatta  :Irvistys:

----------


## Leewi

> Älä ota asiaa niin henkilökohtaisesti, Paaton. Ei ollut mitenkään tarkoitus loukata mutta aikoinaan oma MachoMan painoin 8.4kg sikapainavalla teräsrungolla. En tiedä onkos gravel tai mikä lie moisen alalahkoon kuuluva kapistus... 
> 
> Ps. Tuo Misopan Revolt liki täydellinen mustuudessaan!



Compelete Macho Man M- koossa Rival-osilla on bike radarin mukaan 11.5kg (55cm). Yli 3 kiloa pois halvalla ei joka pojalta onnistu.

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

Aivan kokeilemalla selviää onko pyörä itselle sopiva ,toki pohjatyötä oli tehty ennen koeajoa.Myös pyörien saatavuus tällä hetkellä helpotti ostopäätöstä.Muuten tuntuu vieläkin oikealta pyörältä itselleni.Samalla meiningillä myös autot tullut ostettua tosin käytettynä,nyt käytössä oleva auto koeajo ratkaisi ei edes konepellin alle saatika takakonttiin tullut katsottua(saattaa sisältää kirjoitusvirheitä).

----------


## nure

^Tune TRS22 kiekot, Ritcheyn kuitukeula, Forcen kammet 1x, Spyre SLC ja jonkin verran kuitua... 8.42kg. +/-10g. Vajaa 3300€ budjetti... Ei joka pojalta muttei kovin kalliillakaan...
Seuraava teräsrunkoinen meni sitten alle kahdeksan...

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

Tosta painosta lienee pyörivä massa mitä kannattaa keventää?ja vieläpä vanteen painolla merkitystä,vai voittaako alamäkeen ajettaessa massalla sen minkä ylämäessä häviää?

----------


## Leewi

> ^Tune TRS22 kiekot, Ritcheyn kuitukeula, Forcen kammet 1x, Spyre SLC ja jonkin verran kuitua... 8.42kg. +/-10g. Vajaa 3300€ budjetti... Ei joka pojalta muttei kovin kalliillakaan...
> Seuraava teräsrunkoinen meni sitten alle kahdeksan...



Valmistajilta ei valmiina kasi alitu ainakaan ihan halvalla. Tuolla on hyvä taulukko aiheesta: https://granfondo-cycling.com/the-be...l-bike-review/

----------


## nure

^Niin se on, siksi täytyy tehdä kaikki itse!

----------


## Ohiampuja

> En oikein osaa ajatella mitä merkittävää hyötyä saisin jos hankkisin kalliimmat kiekot, koska en kilpaile enkä aja porukkalenkkejäkään. Jos en seuraisi Fillarifoorumia, ei koskaan varmaan olisi tullut mieleenkään että ensiasennuskiekot ei olisi riittävän hyvät. Luulisin että melkoinen ellei jopa suurin osa hiukan aktiivisemminkin pyöräilevistä on kaltaisiani jotka ajelee tyytyväisenä ensiasennusosilla.



Nykyään ne ensiasennuskiekotkin taitaa olla ihan OK laatua. Mutta vielä 15-20 vuotta sitten ne oli aika kehnoja, vapaarattaat hajosi eka talvena ja muuta vastaavaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ne on tai eivät ole. Onhan etenkin noissa halvemmissa hintaluokissa edelleen melkoista sutta ja sekundaa ensiasennuskiekkoina.

Tulee mieleen Whiten fatti ja kolme hajonnutta vaparia vuoden sisään  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## stenu

> ^Tune TRS22 kiekot, Ritcheyn kuitukeula, Forcen kammet 1x, Spyre SLC ja jonkin verran kuitua... 8.42kg. +/-10g. Vajaa 3300€ budjetti... Ei joka pojalta muttei kovin kalliillakaan...
> Seuraava teräsrunkoinen meni sitten alle kahdeksan...



Oliko tämä siis polkimineen punnittu? Mietin vaan, kun mun kevyeen teräsrunkoon kasattu, vannejarrullinen cx-/gravelsinkula painaa just alle 8 kg. Siihen, jos lisää takavaihtajan, pakan, jarrulevyt, jarrusatulat jne. niin taitaisi mennä lähemmäs ysiä auttamatta, vaikka vaihtaisi nyt alumiiniset putket kuituisiin.

----------


## nure

Polkimineen, minkäs voin, joka osa myös punnittu erikseen ja sekään ei heitä tuosta... 
Jos pyörä olis olemassa niin sanoisin että ota vaaka mukaan ja tule v..tu punnitsemaan...

----------


## Föhn

No onhan tuo aika kova tulos. Ei kai siitä kannata nyt ärsyyntyä. Varsinkaan jos olet jo useampaan kertaan sitä mainostanut. Äkkiseltään olettaisin että noinki rakenteluun ja speksailuun taipuvaisena, olisit edes fillariprokkiset jossain määrin dokumentoinut. Olisihan sellaistakin ihan kiva lukea.

----------


## stenu

Tänään ilmestyneen Gran Fondo Magazinen maantiepyörätestistä pisti tämä silmään. Columbus Spirit/Life, Ekar pikkukasetilla, 1,4-kiloiset kuitukiekot 32-millisillä Rene Herseillä ja 8,7 kg (ilman polkimia?)

----------


## K.Kuronen

Jos on kaksi tekniikaltaan ja kooltaan yhtenevää runkoa, niin kevyemmästä rungosta pystyy rakentamaan kevyemmän pyörän, mikäli rakenteluun käytettävissä oleva raha ei rajoita.

----------


## paaton

> Jos on kaksi tekniikaltaan ja kooltaan yhtenevää runkoa, niin kevyemmästä rungosta pystyy rakentamaan kevyemmän pyörän, mikäli rakenteluun käytettävissä oleva raha ei rajoita.



Mutta ei siitä painavammasta rungosta kevyempää pyörää saa, vaikka raha rajoittaisikin  :Hymy:

----------


## hitlike

> Tänään ilmestyneen Gran Fondo Magazinen maantiepyörätestistä pisti tämä silmään. Columbus Spirit/Life, Ekar pikkukasetilla, 1,4-kiloiset kuitukiekot 32-millisillä Rene Herseillä ja 8,7 kg (ilman polkimia?)
> 
> https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/...9f82e072_z.jpg



Nuren vaa'alla tuo olisi 6.7kg.

Vitsivitsi.

----------


## nure

Hit, ihan kuinka vaan. Stenu, toisaaltaan eihän tuossa muut komponentit erityisen keveitä ole...

----------


## nure

50g.   42.00K-Edge teline Wahoo Elementille*EXTRAT   45g.   23.00NewUltimate White Carbon x 2PULLOTELINEET    76g.     35.00Deda oranssi/Cube gel padsTANGONNAUHAT 200g.   33.00JagWire Sport valkoiset kuoretVAIJERITTitaanista 268g.   85.00Crank Brothers Eggbeater SLPOLKIMETRunkopultti/Sis. runkoonKAULUSTitaanipultit176g.123.00Deda Superleggaro RS Carbon 27.2x350/12mm.SATULATOLPPA145x275150g.120.00Selle Italia SLR LDT Carbon Evo SATULA     19g.   31.00Tune Carbon/Carbon-Ti X-PlugCAP/EXPANDERTitaanipultit 105g.   90.00Deda Superleggaro 90mm./+/-8 ast.OHJ. KANNATIN 198g.   193.00Deda Superleggera Carbon 460mm.TANKO^sis.^sis.SRAM Rival DoubleTap 11 speed rightVAIHTAJA  363g.  150.00SRAM Rival leftJARRUKAHVATExtralite tit. pultit  145g.   106.00Ashima Ai2 140/160mm.JARRULEVYT^samoin...  186g.   ^kaikkiTRP Spyre SLC/Shimano adapteri 160mmJARRUT, TAKATitaanipultit  159g.   150.00TRP Spyre SLCJARRUT, ETUMUUT OSAT
    38g.   91.00Tune DC135 Titaani/hiilikuitu     LUKOT  247g.   61.00Shimano Ultegra CS R-8000 11-28     TAKARATTAATTubolitot 83g.  670g. 141.00Conti GP 4Season 28-622 Black Edition     RENKAAT      ^Tune KingKong/Kong     NAVAT      ^Sapim D-Light 24/28     PUOLATKok.Paino 1520g.  837g.      ^Tune TSR22 disc w. Veloplugs     TAKAKIEKKOKok.paino 1124g.  699g.  622.00Tune TSR22 disc w. Veloplugs     ETUKIEKKOYKKÖSKIEKOT
  227g.    42.00KCM X11 SLKETJUT  193g.    50.00SRAM Rival 22 MediumTAKAVAIHTAJASis. kampiinKAMMENPULTIT  106g.    26.00SRAM GPX Team 68/73 EnglishKESKIÖLAAKERIDirect Mount    91g.    70.00AbsoluteBlack Oval CX 38TETURATAS       463g.  216.00SRAM Force1 Carbon GPX 175mmKAMMET2x10mm + 5mm       7g.    ^sis.Ritchey Carbon SPACERValm. Ilm.    98g.    65.00CaneCreek 40 EC34 1 1/8” OHJAUSLAAKERI220mm. Kaulap.  446g.  292.00Ritchey WSC Carbon Disc 1 1/8” a-c 395mmHAARUKKAAlupultit...2270g.  475.00All-City Macho Man DB Cromo 520mmRUNKOHUOM!PAINOHINTAMERKKI JA MITATOSA                                       All-City Macho Man 2017-18

Tuossa ekan version osalistaa, valitettavasti copy/paste muunsi tuollaiseen muotoon. Tuosta keveni hieman kun kiekot vaihtui Acrosiin ja sitä sun tätä pientä reilun sadan gramman edestä...
Pulloteline ja Wahoon teline ei sisälly painoon...

----------


## kervelo

Uusi Aspero-5 julkistettu.
https://www.cervelo.com/en/aspero-5

----------


## On the road

Onko näkemyksiä / kokemuksia tästä XXL:n pyörästä? https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-intercep...179894_1_style

----------


## stenu

> Tuossa ekan version osalistaa, valitettavasti copy/paste muunsi tuollaiseen muotoon. Tuosta keveni hieman kun kiekot vaihtui Acrosiin ja sitä sun tätä pientä reilun sadan gramman edestä...



En jaksanut laskea paljonko tosta tulee, mutta olisit ehkä voinut heti mainita, että kyseinen paino on saatu aikaiseksi 28-millisillä maantiekumeilla ja 11-28-pakalla. Jos noiden tilalle laittaa 40-milliset nappulat ja 11-40 tms pakan, kuten niissä pyörissä, joihin omasi painoa vertaat, tulee siihen helposti puoli kiloa painoa lisää.

(Myös: jos ton kaiken olet saanut 3300 eurolla, niin harvinaisen hyviä tarjouksia olet löytänyt. Ehkä se 3300 onkin vaimolle kerrottu "virallinen hinta" ja totuuden on aika kullannut...  :Hymy: )

----------


## nure

Puhkeamattomat renkaat vihdoinkin keksitty... Ihan siistin näköinen runko...

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Kiitos nure listauksesta! Tässä vielä helpompana lukea, halusin mielenkiinnosta vertailla omiin osiin joten laitoin lukukelpoisemmaksi. Mä sain tuosta kyllä 8615g yhteensä?

50g. 42.00K-Edge teline Wahoo Elementille*EXTRAT 
45g. 23.00NewUltimate White Carbon x 2PULLOTELINEET 
76g. 35.00Deda oranssi/Cube gel padsTANGONNAUHAT 
200g. 33.00JagWire Sport valkoiset kuoretVAIJERITTitaanista 
268g. 85.00Crank Brothers Eggbeater SLPOLKIMETRunkopultti/Sis. runkoonKAULUSTitaanipultit
176g.123.00Deda Superleggaro RS Carbon 27.2x350/12mm.SATULATOLPPA145x275
150g.120.00Selle Italia SLR LDT Carbon Evo SATULA 
19g. 31.00Tune Carbon/Carbon-Ti X-PlugCAP/EXPANDERTitaanipultit 
105g. 90.00Deda Superleggaro 90mm./+/-8 ast.OHJ. KANNATIN 
198g. 193.00Deda Superleggera Carbon 460mm.TANKO^sis.^sis.SRAM Rival DoubleTap 11 speed rightVAIHTAJA 
363g. 150.00SRAM Rival leftJARRUKAHVATExtralite tit. pultit 
145g. 106.00Ashima Ai2 140/160mm.JARRULEVYT^samoin... 
186g. ^kaikkiTRP Spyre SLC/Shimano adapteri 160mmJARRUT, TAKATitaanipultit 
159g. 150.00TRP Spyre SLCJARRUT, ETUMUUT OSAT
38g. 91.00Tune DC135 Titaani/hiilikuitu LUKOT 
247g. 61.00Shimano Ultegra CS R-8000 11-28 TAKARATTAAT
83g. Tubolitot
670g. 141.00Conti GP 4Season 28-622 Black Edition RENKAAT
 ^Tune KingKong/Kong NAVAT ^Sapim D-Light 24/28 PUOLATKok.Paino 1520g. 
837g. ^Tune TSR22 disc w. Veloplugs TAKAKIEKKOKok.paino 1124g. 
699g. 622.00Tune TSR22 disc w. Veloplugs ETUKIEKKOYKKÖSKIEKOT

227g. 42.00KCM X11 SLKETJUT 
193g. 50.00SRAM Rival 22 MediumTAKAVAIHTAJASis. kampiinKAMMENPULTIT 
106g. 26.00SRAM GPX Team 68/73 EnglishKESKIÖLAAKERIDirect Mount 
91g. 70.00AbsoluteBlack Oval CX 38TETURATAS 
463g. 216.00SRAM Force1 Carbon GPX 175mmKAMMET2x10mm + 5mm 
7g. ^sis.Ritchey Carbon SPACERValm. Ilm. 
98g. 65.00CaneCreek 40 EC34 1 1/8” OHJAUSLAAKERI220mm. Kaulap. 
446g. 292.00Ritchey WSC Carbon Disc 1 1/8” a-c 395mmHAARUKKAAlupultit
2270g. 475.00All-City Macho Man DB Cromo 520mmRUNKOHUOM!PAINOHINTAMERKKI JA MITATOSA All-City Macho Man 2017-18

----------


## nure

Laskiks telineet mukaan... Mä sain 8590g. tuon eka version painoksi... kiitos kuitenkin selventämisestä... 2.versioon versioon vaihtui Praxiksen kammet, Acrosin kiekot ja Forcen voimansiirto... Tämän hetkisen rakennelman paino tietenkin aivan eriluokkaa kun runkokin reilun kilon keveämpi mutta onkin jo puhdas maantiepyörä...

Lähinnä homman pointti on se että ei siitä kevyestä (jos tuon kevyeksi määrittää) tarvi maksaa omaisuutta...

----------


## stenu

Ja mä vaan aloin epäilemään omaa vakaani, että onkohan se todellinen kalamiehen vaaka, joka näyttää 10% liikaa, kun mä saan mun Setämiespyörän just ja just 8,7 kiloon 460 grammaisella Whiskyn kuitukeulalla ja kevyemmillä 28/24 CX Ray -pinnaisilla kiekoilla, mutta renkaat on painavammat ja gravelkelpoisesti litkutettu ja polkimet xtr-ankkurit. Runko on kuitenkin peräti 400 grammaa(!) Macho Mania kevyempi. Noilla tukevammilla kiekoilla ja teräskeulalla paino onkin sitten jo 9,2 kg, mutta tuo on kivempi ajaa tuolla setupilla, missä kiekot on tukevammat ja keula joustavampi.



Ps. Emäputken sauman korjaus on kestänyt ja luotto runkoon on palannut. Enköhän mä tälle(kin) saa ajettua vähintään kymmenen vuotta täyteen.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Puhkeamattomat renkaat vihdoinkin keksitty... Ihan siistin näköinen runko...



XXL-suomennoksiin ovat useimmat meistä jo tottuneet. Rungossa on muuten myös madallettu ketjutanko.


PS Ruotsiksi ja saksaksi samaiset WTB Riddler TCS Light 700x37c -renkaat esitellään sisurittomina.

PPS Jos pyörän saisi suoraan ajoon tai edes ilman kohtuutonta odotusaikaa, en ehkä epäröisi mikäli tarvitsisin pyörää jolla pääsee ajamaan ennen kesän alkua.

----------


## nure

^^Stenu, nätti tuokin, teräs on aina terästä... MachoMan on aivan tuota 4130 perusputkea, ohennettua kuiteskin. 

^Firle täysin oikeassa, turha sitä kovasti miettiä tai jää ilman pyörää.

----------


## misopa

> Uusi Aspero-5 julkistettu.
> https://www.cervelo.com/en/aspero-5



Ei paha ollenkaan, hyvällä rengastilalla varustettu ja tehomittari vakiona. Hinnat on siellä timanttisen puolella tässäkin tapauksessa. Mutta rahalla saa ja Asperolla pääsisi.

----------


## nure

^Onks tuossa kuvassa GRX:n kahvat? Aika mielenkiintoinen muotoilu, saattaa istua käteen...

----------


## hitlike

> Onko näkemyksiä / kokemuksia tästä XXL:n pyörästä? https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-intercep...179894_1_style



Hyväksi todettu runko (samaa käyttää esim One-One, Ridley ja mitä näitä nyt oli, tässäkin triidissä jotkut myös vissiin tilailleet pelkkää runkoa) ja asialliset osat. Tilaukseen vaan kun vielä pyörän saa.

----------


## Visqu

Uuden Aspero 5:n värit herättävät voimakasta omistamisen halua  :Hymy: 

Melkeinpä harmi että on jo Aspero. Tosin runkosetin tuleva hinta on hiuksia nostattava ja siitäkin pitäisi heittää ankkuriksi luokiteltava stemmi metallinkeräykseen ja ohjaustankokin voisi ottaa hatkat. Samaan integroituun ratkaisuun pääsee esim 3T Aerofluxilla ja millä tahansa normaalilla stemmillä. Ainakin näin pikaisesti katseltuna koska Aerofluxissa on clampin kohdalla reikä.

----------


## Soiski

Tämmönen Brother Cycles Mehteh tuli rakenneltua alkukevään aikana. Putkiosat ja voimansiirto siirtyi vanhasta gravelista, kiekot MCarbonilta. 120 km alla ja hyvältä tuntuu!

----------


## Teemu

Kyllähän tuommoisen sub8 gravelpyörän rakentaminen kuiturunkoonkin hiukan yritystä ja valuuttaa jo vaatii.

Oma Salsa Warbird on 1x voimansiirrolla maantiekiekoilla (~1,5kg), -renkailla ja pakalla 7,9kg. Toki tuossa on Assioma/Xpedo-wattipolkimet tuomassa hiukan lisäpainoa. Kun vaihdan hiukan tuhdimmat gravelkiekot, 43mm Gravelkingit ja laajemman pakan, niin kyllä sieltä vähintään 500g lisää tulee painoa. Osat on perushyvää Rotoria, Rivalia, Thomsonia jne. Kevennelty ei siis ole mistään, mutta ei tuosta mitään kiloa enää pois oteta ilman todella paksua lompakkoa.

----------


## nure

^Itseä hämää nuo käsitykset maantie/cyclo/gravel, Kun esim. Warbirdiä katselee niin ei omasta mielestä paljoa maantiepyörästä poikkea, ei ainakaan jostain rennomman geometrian omaavasta. Jos laittaa vaikka 28mm:n renkaat alle niin onkos enää gravel?

----------


## Leewi

> ^Itseä hämää nuo käsitykset maantie/cyclo/gravel, Kun esim. Warbirdiä katselee niin ei omasta mielestä paljoa maantiepyörästä poikkea, ei ainakaan jostain rennomman geometrian omaavasta. Jos laittaa vaikka 28mm:n renkaat alle niin onkos enää gravel?



Jos on rengastilaa about maantiepyörän geolla, niin pyörä on gravel. Markkinahumuahan tämä on. Kahdesta ekastahan on viralliset kilpailumääritelmät.

----------


## nure

^Niinpä, itse ajattelin että akselinväli muokkaa geometrian myös gravelmäiseksi sen kasvaessa, esim. omassa Cinellissä ja Teemun Warbirdissä vajaa viisi senttiä eroa.

----------


## Teemu

Tuon perän pituus se merkittävin ero varmaan maantiepyörään on.

----------


## paaton

> ^Itseä hämää nuo käsitykset maantie/cyclo/gravel, Kun esim. Warbirdiä katselee niin ei omasta mielestä paljoa maantiepyörästä poikkea, ei ainakaan jostain rennomman geometrian omaavasta. Jos laittaa vaikka 28mm:n renkaat alle niin onkos enää gravel?



No on todellakin. Oletko nähnyt maantiepyörää? Noiden paino kunnon osilla alkaa kutosella.

----------


## paaton

Gravellit ovat selvästi tuhdimpaa tekoa. Onneksi nykyään saa näitä lyhytperäisiä ja mataliakin gravelleita, jotta ajettavuus on järkevä.

Mutta ero roadiin on edelleen huikea, kun ajetaan kovaa.

----------


## nure

^Tuossa tuollainen seisoo ja täyttää tuntomerkit...

----------


## Padex

> Gravellit ovat selvästi tuhdimpaa tekoa. Onneksi nykyään saa näitä lyhytperäisiä ja mataliakin gravelleita, jotta ajettavuus on järkevä.
> 
> Mutta ero roadiin on edelleen huikea, kun ajetaan kovaa.



Mutta kummallako ajaa mieluummin? Jos ei ole tarvetta ajaa sikakovasti?
Nuo teidän ultrakeveät pyörät on kummiskin aivan kaameita ajaa verrattuna lepposampiin pyöriin. Tulee kaupanpäälle vielä lepposampi viilis.

----------


## paaton

Ei se pelkästään painosta tule. Gravellit on tehty kestämään ajoa karkeallakin soralla. 

Maantiepyörä on takuulla leppoisampi maantiellä, mutta tottakai saa ajaa ihan sillä pyörällä mikä vaan kivalta tuntuu. Siksihän noita on erillaisia. Osa ajaa jopa mummiksilla maantietä.

Mutta on ihan turhaa väittäa, että gravelli on roadia vastaava. Ei se ole.

----------


## Teemu H

Ei maantiepyörä ole soralla gravelin tasoinen, ihan turha väittää niin  :Hymy:

----------


## erkkk

> Mutta kummallako ajaa mieluummin? Jos ei ole tarvetta ajaa sikakovasti?
> Nuo teidän ultrakeveät pyörät on kummiskin aivan kaameita ajaa verrattuna lepposampiin pyöriin. Tulee kaupanpäälle vielä lepposampi viilis.



Toihan riippuu fiiliksistä. Ei nopea ja kevyt maantiepyörä ole mitenkään erityisen kaamea ajaa. Ajoasennonkin voi päättää siinä vaiheessa ku ostaa pyörän. Ihan leppoista touhua porukkalenkeillä, varsinkin aurinkokannella. Maantiepyörä toki rajoittaa reittejä, mutta niin tekee gravelpyöräkin. Ei sillä gravelilla tee oikein mitään, jos haluaa ajaa ajaa täpärille soveltuvaa polkua.

Jos viime vuosia katsoo, niin soolona tulee lähinnä ajettua gravelia tai maastoa. Maantiepyörällä pitäis ajaa 200+km lenkkejä et sais jotain uutta tietä alle. Sorajyrällä pääsee toisinaan seikkaileen lähempänäkin. Isoin plussa on autojen puute. Hiekka/sorataipaleilla ei ole vielä tullut vastaan vaikeita ihmisiä ratin takana. Maantiepuolella on joskus päässyt tilanteisiin, joista ei tule kenellekkään hyvä mieli.

----------


## Padex

> Toihan riippuu fiiliksistä. Ei nopea ja kevyt maantiepyörä ole mitenkään erityisen kaamea ajaa. Ajoasennonkin voi päättää siinä vaiheessa ku ostaa pyörän. Ihan leppoista touhua porukkalenkeillä, varsinkin aurinkokannella. Maantiepyörä toki rajoittaa reittejä, mutta niin tekee gravelpyöräkin. Ei sillä gravelilla tee oikein mitään, jos haluaa ajaa ajaa täpärille soveltuvaa polkua.
> 
> Jos viime vuosia katsoo, niin soolona tulee lähinnä ajettua gravelia tai maastoa. Maantiepyörällä pitäis ajaa 200+km lenkkejä et sais jotain uutta tietä alle. Sorajyrällä pääsee toisinaan seikkaileen lähempänäkin.



Niinhän se on, ajattelin vain liekö se gravelpyörä mukavampi ajettava muantielläkin kuin maantiepyörä? Riippuu varmaan pyörästä ja asennosta. Ja on ne ylämäet ja kiihdytykset toki kevyemmällä vehkeellä kivempia ajaa.
Sitten taas nuo polkuajot, jos esim. jäykkäperään vertaa gravelia. Maastopyörällä pääsee kivikotkin alas jos haluaa oikasta jne.

----------


## Hower

^
"vain liekö se gravelpyörä mukavampi ajettava muantielläkin kuin maantiepyörä..."
Sileämpää ja mukavampaa baanaa monella hiekkapolulla sinänsä löytyy kuin roudan runtelemilla railoisilla ja kuoppaisilla asfalttiteillä eli sikäli...
... ja 28mm renkaat riittää kovalla hiekkapolulla, mutta kaduilla kanttikivien ylittelyssä rassaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Läskipyörä on mukavampi kuin vellipyörät.

----------


## paaton

Ja entäs bäfäng täysjoustolla. Tuolla ei tule edes hiki.

----------


## KotooTöihin

Maalla asuessa on graveli aivan ehdoton voittaja vs. Maantiepyörä. Ajan autoa ammatikseni, enkä todellakaan uskaltaisi mennä maantien reunaan pyöräilemään. Kyllä semmosia dick for head tyyppejä näkyy, joskin suurin osa väistää pyöräilijää kunnioittavan etäisyyden päästä. Mulla on se onni, et tuosta kilometri asfalttia ja sitten on parisataa kilsaa soraa pitkin mettiä harhailtavaks  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## paaton

Joo noin se on. Pyöräily on pelottava harrastus. Kannattaa pysyä hiekalla ja hypätä aina ojan puolelle, jos näkee auton edes kaukaa. Autotiet kuuluu autoille!

----------


## Veivaaja

Eiköhän se luokkien välinen ero ole melkein veteen piirretty viiva. Hyvää siinä on itselleni, että löydän varmaankin vihdoin retkipyörälleni kunnollisen korvaajan, sillä kun tulee ajettua eniten. Huono on itselleni(kin) se, että aika tarkkaan saa tutkia pyörien speksejä, että saa haluamansa laisen. Monelle vähemmän asiaa tuntevalle tää voi tuottaa isojakin vaikeuksia.

----------


## Jami2003

Mitä tuosta mokomasta asiasta vaikeaa tekemään. Gravel pyörään mahtuu vähintään 40 mm renkaat. Se on ainut must juttu. Geometria voi olla tai olematta maantiemäinen.

Ja mitä tulee siihen kumpi on mukavampaa niin vastaus on tietenkin molemmat. Jos graveli pyörässä on graveli renkaat, maantiet ovat siirtymiä ja ilo alkaa soralla. Ja kun tuota soraa on taas aikansa jyystänyt niin höyhenen kevyt ärhäkästi reagoiva tuulta nopeampi maantiepyörä on... Ai että, parhautta. Ja muutaman lenkin jälkeen taas kiva mennä ajamaan soralle.

----------


## nure

Itsellä nyt tuollainen alle seitsenkiloinen maantiepyörä, kakkoskiekot 28 millisillä ja tulee toimeen läntisen Suomen hiekkateillä hyvin. Jotenkin olo että jos kaipaa paksumpia niin sitten mennään täysjäykällä maastopyörällä...
Ps. Köhler, läskit tuossa ajossa h..jen hommia...

----------


## Jami2003

Joo minäkin ajelen 28mm kesällä maantiepyörällä sorateillä ja hyvin tulee toimeen.

Mutta graveleita tai maantiepyöriä ei määritellä sen mukaan millä me ajellaan. Jokaisella pyörällä voi ajella melkein missä vaan, itsestähän se on kiinni. Markkinatalous on vaan siitä kummallista että tuotteita tehdään joka makuun eikä tarvitse tyytyä pelkästään armeijan pyörään. Silläkin ajelee kyllä ihan missä vaan. Ja jostain syystä en tykkää ajella soratiellä maastopyörällä vaikka täysjäykkäkin löytyy, hiton tylsää. Ei tarvitse olla edes läski, siis pyörän.

----------


## K.Kuronen

On käynyt mielessä, että siihen missä gravelin hauskuus alkaa vähetä, voisi hankkia täysjäykän. Maantiepyörän laitoin taas ajokuntoon, että olisi kiva ajaa myös spektrin toisessa päässä.

Täysjäykkä<-graveli->maantiepyörä

Alueet limittyvät, mutta graveli voi käydä vähän täysjäykän ja vähän maantiepyörän alueella. Mutta samoin kuin täysjäykällä on matkaa maantiepyörämäisyyteen, niin maantiepyörällä on matkaa maastopyörämäisyyteen.

Itse en ole tullut gravelin pariin maantiepyöräilystä, vaikka sellainen pyörä onkin, enkä maastopyöräilystä vaikka maastosellainen on ollutkin.

----------


## MAS

^Ihan uteliaisuutta, miksi täysjäykkä eikä etu- tai täysijousitettu maastopyörä? Makuja on yhtä monia kuin harrastajia, mutta omassa maailmassa BMC URS täyttää niin tehokkaasti maantiefillari ja 130/120mm trail-täpärin välin että en ole keksinyt siihen pyörän mentävää väliä. Maantiefillarikin taitaa olla tuomittu pysyvään traineriin kiinnitykseen jollei sitten kesällä tule jotain kovempivauhtisia porukkalenkkejä ajettua maantiellä, muuten kyllä vauhtiero on niin pieni graveliin ja kun hintana maksaa reitinvalinnan rajallisuuden että ei oikein motivoi.

Gravelin geometriasta opittua: lenkillä +35kmh vauhdeissa pitempään "sorahautaan" kuntopolulla loivassa kurvissa. Oli varsin mukavaa että URS on junamaisen vakaa eikä maantiefillarin tyyppisesti leikkisän herkkä...

----------


## Lovejoy

Itselläni täysjäykän suhteen jonkinlainen nostalgiafiilis, joskus ysärin alkuvuosina noilla aloitettu ja sama hauskuus löytyy yhä. Toinen tekijä voisi olla helppous eli itse pystyy koko pyörän huoltamaan, iskarit itselleni mysteeri. Joskus aikanaan oli myös Cannondalen Jekyll enkä oikein innostunut täpäristä vaan ajelu suuntautui hyvin nopeasti jäykkäperäiseen. 

Maantiefillari tällä hetkellä puuttuu ja välillä on ollut pientä kipinää hankintaan gravelin rinnalle. Suunnitteilla on ollut, että jos harrastuu jatkuu tasaiseen tahtiin hankin palkinnoksi unelmieni maantiepyörän viisikymppislahjaksi, tuohon vielä muutama vuosi..

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ^Ihan uteliaisuutta, miksi täysjäykkä eikä etu- tai täysijousitettu maastopyörä? ...



Ihan hyvin voisi edessä olla jousto. Oikeastaan vain omista lähtökohdistani laitoin täysjäykän ja koska kaksi muutakin ovat itsellä vailla jousitusta.

----------


## Jami2003

Mullakin löytyy tallista aika kevyt maasturi ja ihan sillä voisi ajella gravel lenkit. Minusta maasturilla vaan katoaa osa sorateiden hauskuudesta. Siinä missä ainakin teknisemmällä tiellä (=huonokuntoinen) gravel pyörä vaatii jo aktiivista ajamista maastopyörällä voi ainakin vakio rengastuksella ajelle vaan menemään. Kyse ei ole nopeudesta vaan fiiliksestä. Asfaltilla maasturilla jyystö on jo kuolettavan tylsää mutta gravel pyörällä (ja renkailla) sentään siedettävää.

Tosin vaikka ajelin aikoinaan lähinnä maastossa niin nykyään iso osa ajoista (esim talvella lähes kaikki) tulee ajeltua kippurasarvella. Kona Rovella, mikä ei ainakaan kevyempi ole kuin mun hiilikuitu maasturi  :Hymy:  Joten tottuminen ajoasentoon saattaa olla myös yksi syy...

----------


## MAS

Jep, täysjäykkää on helppo perustella nostalgialla, itsensä kituuttamisella ja helpolla huoltamisella, mutta jos kriteereinä ovat etenemisen tehokkuus ja mukavuus niin en sille ainakaan itse keksi oikein mitenkään paikkaa tallissa (korkeintaan fattina talveksi). Ja vähänkään rullaavammalla alustalla maasturi on yllättävän paljon gravelia hitaampi, ero on aivan eri luokkaa kuin gravel vs. maantiefillari.

----------


## stenu

Mun kokemuksen mukaan täysjäykkä maasturi, jossa ei ole jousituksen tuomaa ylimääräistä painoa ja jousituksesta johtuvaa korkean etupään aiheuttamaa huonoa aerodynamiikkaa, voi hyvinkin olla gravel-pyörää nopeampi hiekkatiellä (jopa yksivaihteisena). Enkä mä maastossakaan sellaisella ajamista kutsuisi kituuttamiseksi. Silti gravel-pyörällä on hauskempaa hiekkateillä, double trackeillä ja helpommilla single trackeilläkin, joten mä en hankkisi täysjäykkää maasturia vaan sillä ajatuksella, että ajaisin sillä hiekkateitä. Sen sijaan, jos uskoo nauttivansa myös maastossa ajamisesta sellaisella, voisi täysjäykkä maasturi korvata sekä gravel-pyörän että järeämmän maastopyörän.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Markkinatalous on vaan siitä kummallista että tuotteita tehdään joka makuun eikä tarvitse tyytyä pelkästään armeijan pyörään. Silläkin ajelee kyllä ihan missä vaan...



Minä ymmärrän nämä nimitykset ja kategorisoinnit ihan vaan asioiden ymmärtämiseksi. Kun sanoo myyjälle olevansa vailla gravelia, niin tietää suunnilleen mitä sieltä tarjotaan. Mutta se mihin niitä pyöriä sitten käyttää on ihan toinen juttu. Ei niihin luokituksiin kannata hirttäytyä.  Itselläni on vanhan liiton täysjäykkä XC-pyörä, mutta minulle se on gravel-pyörä. Muun muassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

Itsellä myös täysjäykkä maastopyörä nopealla rengastuksella. Hyvin hauska ja nautinnollinen yleisajossa, asvaltilla, soralla ja poluilla. Kuitupyörälläkin soralla pärjää hyvin ja 28mm:n rengas rullaa kiitettävästi myös...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Soraa soraa soraa. Sitä on niin monenlaista ja monen tyyppistä tarjolla, mutta onneksi yleistietäjät tietää, että kaikkialla soralla pärjää 28mm nakkikumilla.

----------


## miz

> Mun kokemuksen mukaan täysjäykkä maasturi, jossa ei ole jousituksen tuomaa ylimääräistä painoa ja jousituksesta johtuvaa korkean etupään aiheuttamaa huonoa aerodynamiikkaa, voi hyvinkin olla gravel-pyörää nopeampi hiekkatiellä (jopa yksivaihteisena). Enkä mä maastossakaan sellaisella ajamista kutsuisi kituuttamiseksi. Silti gravel-pyörällä on hauskempaa hiekkateillä, double trackeillä ja helpommilla single trackeilläkin, joten mä en hankkisi täysjäykkää maasturia vaan sillä ajatuksella, että ajaisin sillä hiekkateitä. Sen sijaan, jos uskoo nauttivansa myös maastossa ajamisesta sellaisella, voisi täysjäykkä maasturi korvata sekä gravel-pyörän että järeämmän maastopyörän.



Ihan mielenkiinnosta, paljonko lyhyemmällä a-c mitalla jäykkä keula on verrattuna kyseiselle rungolle sopivaan joustokeulaan verrattuna?

Jotenkin tuntuu että omaan maasturiin paljon lyhyemmän keulan vaihtaminen olisi pelkästään veren kaivamista nenästä. Kirjaimellisesti.

----------


## nure

^Oman keulan A-C mitta vastaa kyllä 100millisen joustokeulan mittaa...

----------


## MAS

Hauskuus on subjektiivinen ja samalla muille kuin kisaajille useimmiten se tärkein, joten sen pohjalta kukin ajelkoon millä kicksit saa. Mutta objektiivisemmissa mittareissa sitten paremmin pohjaa vääntää ja hyvä niin koska siinä se sivistys kasvaa - ei ole niin kauaa aikaa kun maantiellä 21mm 10bar oli se ”paras” rullaus kunnes tämä tarujen uskomus saatiin kaadettua nurin.

Gravel vs. mtb alustalla missä 200w 70kg kuskilla antaa +25kmh vauhdin: en uskonut ennen kuin näin miten iso ero aerodynamiikan takia on jos maasturi on viritetty maastoajoon eikä kuski kikkaile epämukavassa asennossa. Ja erot tulivat pitkälti alamäissä joissa nopeus nousi hetkellisesti. 

Täysjäykkä vs. 120mm täpäri kunnon suomi-maastossa: molemmat kivoja omalla tavallaan mutta samoilla tehoilla vauhdit eri planeetalta jos on yhtään juurihoitoa ja kivestä tarjolla.

----------


## paaton

> ei ole niin kauaa aikaa kun maantiellä 21mm 10bar oli se ”paras” rullaus kunnes tämä tarujen uskomus saatiin kaadettua nurin..



Tuo on se legenda, jota levitellään. Totuus on kuitenkin se, että renkaat ja sisurit ovat kehittyneet valtavasti. Eli nykyään saa jo lenkkikäyttöön sopivasti pistosuojattua JA joustavaa rengasta, joka mahdollistaa matalien paineiden käytön. 

Ei ole kovinkaan pitkä aika, kun ajettiin ihan pskoilla tuubeilla. Noihin oli vaan pakko laittaa painetta, tai ne eivät yksinkertaisesti rullanneet. Nykyään parhaissa renkaissa ero korkean ja matalan paineella on tosi pieni, eli epätasaisella assulla kannattaa ajaa sillä matalalla paineella.

----------


## jii.haanpaa

> Soraa soraa soraa. Sitä on niin monenlaista ja monen tyyppistä tarjolla, mutta onneksi yleistietäjät tietää, että kaikkialla soralla pärjää 28mm nakkikumilla.



Sora tuntuu käsitteenä olevan venyvä. Tämä on aika hyvä ja simppeli artikkeli esimerkkeineen aiheesta. Itselleni sorapyörä on sellainen, jolla pitää selvitä paikkoja rikkomatta ja tarkoituksenmukaisuudesta liikaa tinkimättä ainakin grade 4:een asti ja myös 5:sta, jos sellaista sattuu reissulla eteen tulemaan. Jokaisella omansa jne.

----------


## MAS

> Tuo on se legenda, jota levitellään. Totuus on kuitenkin se, että renkaat ja sisurit ovat kehittyneet valtavasti. Eli nykyään saa jo lenkkikäyttöön sopivasti pistosuojattua JA joustavaa rengasta, joka mahdollistaa matalien paineiden käytön. 
> 
> Ei ole kovinkaan pitkä aika, kun ajettiin ihan pskoilla tuubeilla. Noihin oli vaan pakko laittaa painetta, tai ne eivät yksinkertaisesti rullanneet. Nykyään parhaissa renkaissa ero korkean ja matalan paineella on tosi pieni, eli epätasaisella assulla kannattaa ajaa sillä matalalla paineella.



Pointtini siis oli että ei ole kovinkaan kauaa siitä kun maantiellä ajavat aktiivit uskoivat vilpittömästi kovien paineiden autuuteen. Toki renkaat ovat kehittyneet sittemmin, mutta noilla paineilla JA rengasleveyksillä mihin uskottiin ei silloisillakaan renkailla rullaus ollut paras mahdollinen vähänkään huonommalla asfaltilla - sitä ei vain ymmärretty, koska vanhat uskomukset. Samaa tautia oli jonkin verran myös maastopuolella mutta lähinnä aloittelijoilla ja maantielta lajiin tulleilla.

----------


## miz

> ^Oman keulan A-C mitta vastaa kyllä 100millisen joustokeulan mittaa...



Ok, eli se aeroetu tulee muualta kuin etupään korkeudesta kun vertaa jäykkää ja joustokeulaa.
Vähän ajattelinkin että kuulostaa hurjalta jos keulaa madaltamalla on jotain kokonaisetua saavutettu ????

----------


## paaton

> Pointtini siis oli että ei ole kovinkaan kauaa siitä kun maantiellä ajavat aktiivit uskoivat vilpittömästi kovien paineiden autuuteen. Toki renkaat ovat kehittyneet sittemmin, mutta noilla paineilla JA rengasleveyksillä mihin uskottiin ei silloisillakaan renkailla rullaus ollut paras mahdollinen vähänkään huonommalla asfaltilla - sitä ei vain ymmärretty, koska vanhat uskomukset. Samaa tautia oli jonkin verran myös maastopuolella mutta lähinnä aloittelijoilla ja maantielta lajiin tulleilla.



Joo tuo on totta. Ne uskomukset jäivät, kun porukkaa ei kiinnosta seurata kehitystä ja mitattua dataa. Ihan samaa uskomus on sekin, että lateksi ei kestä ja siitä ei saa mitään etua. Kannattaa mieluummin ajaa butyylillä.

Nykyään taas meinaa ahdistaa nämää sähkärikuskit. Renkaan rullauksella ei ole enää merkitystä, koska moottori. Saisi melkein perustaa kokonaan omat alueet sähkäreille. Tai polttaa nuo kaikki... Valmistajat, kuten schwalbe seuraaa perässä ja kaikista tehdään e-bike sopivia.

----------


## paaton

> Ok, eli se aeroetu tulee muualta kuin etupään korkeudesta kun vertaa jäykkää ja joustokeulaa.
> Vähän ajattelinkin että kuulostaa hurjalta jos keulaa madaltamalla on jotain kokonaisetua saavutettu ????



Asento vaikuttaa, mutta myös renkaiden ilmanvastus on oikeasti merkittävä, kun mennään kovaa. Se etureuna pyörii esimerkiksi 40km/h vauhdissa tiehen nähden tuplat yläreunasta. Myös maasturin putket ovat paksumpia. Otsapinta-ala kasvaa. Myös roadi on gravellia nopeampi, kun vauhtia laitetaan riittävästi.

----------


## stenu

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta, paljonko lyhyemmällä a-c mitalla jäykkä keula on verrattuna kyseiselle rungolle sopivaan joustokeulaan verrattuna?
> 
> Jotenkin tuntuu että omaan maasturiin paljon lyhyemmän keulan vaihtaminen olisi pelkästään veren kaivamista nenästä. Kirjaimellisesti.



Ai mun Gunnarissa? Salsa Cromoto Grande on muistaakseni 465 mm tai jotain sinne päin ja samassa rungossa käytössä oleva 100-millinen Manitou Machete Pro on muistaakseni 510 mm. Lukitus päällä se ei painu kasaan juurikaan eli tangon korkeudessa on eroa nelisen senttiä. Veret kaivaa nenästä herkemmin sillä joustavalla keulalla. Jäykkä keula ei niiaile, joten sen kanssa ajaminen on paljon vähemmän otb-herkkää tommosella perinteisen xc-geon kaksysillä.

Voit kokeilla gravelin kanssa nostaa tankoa neljä senttiä ja katsoa paljonko se vaikuttaa keskareihin. Vaikutuksen kyllä huomaa.

Nopein hiekkatiemaasturi, mikä mulla on ollut koskaan, oli vanhaan 90-luvun lopun Kona Kilauea -runkoon kasattu 26x2,2" renkainen, a-c 410 mm P2-keulalla, kapealla suoralla tangolla, nousukahvoilla ja ekan sukupolven nuolenpääkuvioisilla Ralliraneilla varustettu "jokapaikanpyörä".

Nykymaasturirenkaat on suurimmaksi osaksi niin tubeless-idioottivarmoja, paksukylkisiä ja huonosti rullaavia, että niillä ainakin saa tapettua minkä tahansa maasturin hiekkatiepotentiaalin.

----------


## r.a.i

> Ei ole kovinkaan pitkä aika, kun ajettiin ihan pskoilla tuubeilla.



Joku (vasta) reilu 10 vuotta olen ajellut maantiellä tuubeilla ja paskoilla ei oo kyllä tarvinnut ajaa, mutta kyllähän niitäkin kaupasta löytää jos oikein etsimällä etsii.

----------


## miz

> Ai mun Gunnarissa? Salsa Cromoto Grande on muistaakseni 465 mm tai jotain sinne päin ja samassa rungossa käytössä oleva 100-millinen Manitou Machete Pro on muistaakseni 510 mm. Lukitus päällä se ei painu kasaan juurikaan eli tangon korkeudessa on eroa nelisen senttiä. Veret kaivaa nenästä herkemmin sillä joustavalla keulalla. Jäykkä keula ei niiaile, joten sen kanssa ajaminen on paljon vähemmän otb-herkkää tommosella perinteisen xc-geon kaksysillä.
> 
> Voit kokeilla gravelin kanssa nostaa tankoa neljä senttiä ja katsoa paljonko se vaikuttaa keskareihin. Vaikutuksen kyllä huomaa.
> 
> Nopein hiekkatiemaasturi, mikä mulla on ollut koskaan, oli vanhaan 90-luvun lopun Kona Kilauea -runkoon kasattu 26x2,2" renkainen, a-c 410 mm P2-keulalla, kapealla suoralla tangolla, nousukahvoilla ja ekan sukupolven nuolenpääkuvioisilla Ralliraneilla varustettu "jokapaikanpyörä".
> 
> Nykymaasturirenkaat on suurimmaksi osaksi niin tubeless-idioottivarmoja, paksukylkisiä ja huonosti rullaavia, että niillä ainakin saa tapettua minkä tahansa maasturin hiekkatiepotentiaalin.



En tiedä mitä maastopyörää tarkoitit, ja onko gunnar sellainen. Oletin vaan tämän perusteella ”jousituksesta johtuvaa korkean etupään aiheuttamaa huonoa aerodynamiikkaa” että kokemus on nimenomaan suora vertailu vaihdettaessa pelkkä keula eripuiseen kokoonpanosta. Korkea vs matala siis, ja toimiiko sellainen maasturin rungossa.
Omassa pyörässä jos laskee keulaa neljä senttiä lusuun, niin tuntuu aika oudolta koko asento, varsinaista kokemusta toki ei ole lyhyemmästä keulasta joten en ala vänkäämään etteikö toimisi!

Scott spark 720 650b kiekoilla ei houkuta ajelemaan hiekkateitä sen enempää, kun on paljon paremmin siihen sopivia ja paremman fiiliksen tuovia fillareita. Siirtymät vaikkapa Helsingistä Sipooseen on ihan tarpeeksi. Ihan sama ajaako jousitus lukossa vai auki (ja pari senttiä alempana), niin pelkästään ajoasento leveän tangon ja renkaiden myötä vie fiilikset ja vauhdin pidemmiltä matkoilta.

----------


## stenu

Ei ollut suora vertaus mihinkään. Jousitus lukittuna ajettaessa täysjoustoissa jo pelkästään keskiön korkeus aiheuttaa sen, että ne ei tunnu millään tapaa järkeviltä tiellä ajamiseen minkäänlaisen keulan kanssa.

Täysjäykäksi suunnitellussa 29-tuumaisessa mtb-rungossa bb-droppia voi olla yhtä paljon kuin gravelpyörässä tai jopa enemmän. Pyörästä kuskeineen tulee matalampi (=aerodynaamisempi) ja kuskin painopiste pysyy alempana suhteessa etupään korkeuteen, jolloin se potentiaalinen nenäverenvuotokaan ei kuumota yhtään niin paljon..  :Hymy:

----------


## miz

> Jousitus lukittuna ajettaessa täysjoustoissa jo pelkästään keskiön korkeus aiheuttaa sen, että ne ei tunnu millään tapaa järkeviltä tiellä ajamiseen minkäänlaisen keulan kanssa.
> 
> Täysjäykäksi suunnitellussa 29-tuumaisessa mtb-rungossa bb-droppia voi olla yhtä paljon kuin gravelpyörässä tai jopa enemmän. Pyörästä kuskeineen tulee matalampi (=aerodynaamisempi) ja kuskin painopiste pysyy alempana suhteessa etupään korkeuteen, jolloin se potentiaalinen nenäverenvuotokaan ei kuumota yhtään niin paljon..



Olet täysin oikeassa myös omiin tuntemuksiin peilaten, epäilemättä myös tuon jälkimmäisen osan kanssa mistä mulla ei ole kokemuksia.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Jep, täysjäykkää on helppo perustella nostalgialla, itsensä kituuttamisella ja helpolla huoltamisella, mutta jos kriteereinä ovat etenemisen tehokkuus ja mukavuus niin en sille ainakaan itse keksi oikein mitenkään paikkaa tallissa (korkeintaan fattina talveksi). Ja vähänkään rullaavammalla alustalla maasturi on yllättävän paljon gravelia hitaampi, ero on aivan eri luokkaa kuin gravel vs. maantiefillari.



Itse en valitse pyörää alustan mukaan, vaan alla oleva pyörä valitsee alustan. En siis harrasta pyörällä suorituspaikkaurheilua, vaan pyörä on väline olla ulkona ja liikkua.

 Jos lähden liikkeelle maantiepyörällä, niin pääsääntöisesti viihdyn pienemmillä asfaltoiduilla teillä. Gravelilla rengastuksesta ja vuodenajasta riippuen enemmän tai vähemmän sorapainotteisesti. Täysjäykkä alla saattaisin kurvata useammin sinne, minne nyt gravelin keula harvemmin kääntyy.

Samoin pyörä valitsee puolestani retken mitan: maantiepyörällä päivän retki on helposti pisin, sorapyörällä sekalaisella pinnalla satasen ja kahden väliin on mukava, maastopyörällä sitten mahdollisesti hieman vähemmän.

Tämä ei tarkoita, että ajaisin aina hitaasti, tiukemmat fiiliksestä lähtevät vedot kuuluvat asiaan, vaan sitä, että minulla ei ole tällä hetkellä pakkoa ajaa kelloa vastaan, eikä pakkoa ajaa mitään tiettyä reittiä.

----------


## nure

^Kurosen kanssa samaa mieltä. Itsellä kriteereinä ollut pitkälti täysjäykän hauskuus ja mukavuus, rentoa ajelua ilman kummempia paineita. Käsitys nostalgiasta aivan outo, tämänpäivän täysjäykkä aivan eri pyörä kuin sellainen jolla joskus 80luvulla maastopyöräilyn aloitin ja jos nostalgiaa hakee niin sitten parempi vain siirtyä johonkin vintage sivustolle. 
Lenkkiin kuluu tietenkin jäykällä hieman enemmän kuin kevyellä kuitupyörällä mutta esim. saman saaristolenkin ajanut kumpaisellakin ja ihan yhtä hauskaa oli.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Jep, täysjäykkää on helppo perustella nostalgialla, itsensä kituuttamisella ja helpolla huoltamisella, mutta jos kriteereinä ovat etenemisen tehokkuus ja mukavuus niin en sille ainakaan itse keksi oikein mitenkään paikkaa tallissa (korkeintaan fattina talveksi). Ja vähänkään rullaavammalla alustalla maasturi on yllättävän paljon gravelia hitaampi, ero on aivan eri luokkaa kuin gravel vs. maantiefillari.



Huomaa ettei ole kokemusta.

----------


## MAS

> ^Kurosen kanssa samaa mieltä. Itsellä kriteereinä ollut pitkälti täysjäykän hauskuus ja mukavuus, rentoa ajelua ilman kummempia paineita. Käsitys nostalgiasta aivan outo, tämänpäivän täysjäykkä aivan eri pyörä kuin sellainen jolla joskus 80luvulla maastopyöräilyn aloitin ja jos nostalgiaa hakee niin sitten parempi vain siirtyä johonkin vintage sivustolle. 
> Lenkkiin kuluu tietenkin jäykällä hieman enemmän kuin kevyellä kuitupyörällä mutta esim. saman saaristolenkin ajanut kumpaisellakin ja ihan yhtä hauskaa oli.



Kappas vaan oli jäänyt omasta kommentista puuttumaan "mm." eli ei ollut tarkoitus esittää kattavaa listan täysjäykän valintaperusteista. Ja selvästi oli jäänyt se tärkeinkin kirjaamatta eli "fiilis". On ollut aikoja itselläkin kun se hauskin juttu on ollut väärinpyöräily, nyt näyttää jostain syystä olevan ajatukset tiukemmin kallellaan välineen valintaan joka "suorittaa" parhaiten lenkkireitin vaatimuksia vastaan.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Aihetta sivuava juttu nopeimman pyörän valinnasta (muistin lukeneeni aiemmin, mutta uudelleen löytäminen kesti):

https://www.cxmagazine.com/pro-bike-...17-gravel-race

----------


## nure

^Nyt vain täytyy määrittää mihin kategoriaan tuo menee...

----------


## MAS

^K. Kuronen kiitos linkistä! Mielenkiintoinen juttu ja kieltämättä hauskasti osuvia kommentteja siitä miten maailmalla moni XCO-rata on toisaalta suht tekninen "rock-garden" pätkien ja osan laskuista osalta mutta suurin osa rataa on siloisempaa kuin suomalainen routa-asfaltti. Ja taas gravel-kisat roisimpaa meininkiä missä kaikki on mahdollista sen mukaan mitä sääherrat ovat suoneet.

Tuolla päin maailmaa nuo mäet tuovat erityispiirteitä jotka suosivat maasturia vs. kippusarvi sekä ylös että alas, täällä meillä päin taas ainakin itse on harvemmin retkillä tullut vastaan samanlaista ja siksi myöskin URSin kevytkin tangon flare alkoi tökkiä ja vaihtui normi-maantietankoon.

----------


## vilhu

Hei tietäjät! Olen nyt yrittänyt opiskella mahdollisimman paljon jotta osaan valita pyörän omiin tarpeisiini ja esittää tarkkoja kysymyksiä. Pitkän pähkäilyn ja omien tarpeiden miettimisen jälkeen valintaprosessin kärjessä on Trek Domane SL4 tai SL5 koska näin keski-ikäisenä tarkoitus on ajella leppoisasti ja pitää itseni kunnossa. Oikealla rengastuksella Domanella voi ajella hiekkatiellä (en kaipaa polkuja) jos osuu matkalle. Domanen "liikapaino" ei minua kiinnosta enkä ole siitä huolissani. Jos se tulisi joskus ongelmaksi, olisi se oikeastaan vain positiivista koska olisin tullut nopeammaksi ja paremmaksi pyöräilijäksi ja tarvisisin uuden pyörän. No Domanea ei nyt luonnollisesti saa kuin sitten joskus joten olen tilannut Ridley Kanzon. 

Olen 175/82 (noin) ja geometriataulukoita on tutkittu tarkasti. Kun puhutaan näistä kahdesta pyörästä niin valitsemani koko on 54 joka Ridleyssä tarkoittaa S. Vaastavasti Canyonin Grail ja Endurace olisivat myös S.

Tarkka kysymys: kun katson speksejä niin olenko ymmärtänyt oikein että Domanen (54) ja Kanzon (S,54) ohjaustangoissa on niin suuret erot että Domanessa handlebar reach on 100mm ja Kanzossa 70mm? Tämä on aika iso ero. Liittyykö siihen että Kanzo on Gravel ja Domane on maantiepyörä? Droppi on molemmissa aika sama ja Domanen tangossa ei tietty ole Flarea.

Bontrager VR-C Road Handlebar
Kanzo Configurator

----------


## nure

Tuohon hintaan saa kyllä parempia kuin 105 osilla varustettua, perinteistä "vanhan" merkkihintaa.
Tankoon ei kannata takertua pyörää valittaessa, vaihtokamaa ja luulisi löytyvän jo kuituistakin 100grammaa kevyempänä ja mukavampanakin, kuskikin kiittää.

----------


## vilhu

Tangon voi toki vaihtaa eikä siihen kannata luonnollisesti takertua mutta haluaisin jotenkin vielä paremmin ymmärtää näitä ratkaisuja ja eroja sekä sitä mihin ne perustuvat. Vai perustuvatko ne yksinkertaisesti vain siihen, että jollain tangolla ne vain on myytävä ja sitten omistaja vaihtaa sopivamman jos tuntuu siltä?

Jos valikoimaa olisi, niin mitä muita suosituksia sekalaiseen harrastusajoon?Domanessa viehättää sekä ulkonäkö että pehmeä kyyti ja nimenomaan "vanha" merkki ja siihen mielikuvat. Sitä ei voi siis täysin järkisyillä perustella. Samoista syistä Endurace puolestaan ei aiheuta kauheasti omistamishaluja vaikka puhtaasti teknisesti tarkastelemalla samalla rahalla saisi tietenkin paremman osasarjan. Bianchi Infinito olisi myös hieno. No onneksi nyt juuri ei tarvitae pähkäillä lopullista valintaa kun tarjontaa ei ole.

----------


## markkut

^^^ Minulla samat mitat ja koin S-kokoisen Ridley X-Trailin jotenkin ison tuntuiseksi, eikä ihan justiinsa ajoasentoa löytynyt säätämällä ja eri stemmejä kokeilemalla. X-Trailin geometria kai suurin piirtein sama kuin Kanzossa, tuossa vertailua:

https://geometrygeeks.bike/compare/r...s-2020-52pctm/

Mukana myös nykyinen Standert, joka istuu sitten todella hyvin. Standert on itse asiassa vähän pidempi, mutta tuntuu että yletän kahvoille paremmin. Johtuukohan tuo aika reippaasti matalammasta stackista? En ole mikään geometria-asiantuntija ja Standertiin valinta osui, koska geo oli melkein sama kuin vanhassa hyvältä tuntuneessa Meridan cyclocrossarissa.

Vaikka S-kokoinen Ridley oli ison tuntuinen, niin ei vaimon XS-kokoinenkaan oikealta tunnu, että ehkä on kyse ihan mieltymyksistä, eikä tuon tyylinen runko vain ole meikäläiselle kiva.

----------


## paaton

Mielestäni tuo Bontragerin vr-c tanko on edelleen yksi parhaista. Ei tarvitse laittaa niin pitkää stemmiä, kun stongassakin on oikea reach. Taivutus on lisäksi hyvä. Ranteet ei kovin herkästi ota mukaan kiinni.

----------


## sf12

> Tangon voi toki vaihtaa eikä siihen kannata luonnollisesti takertua mutta haluaisin jotenkin vielä paremmin ymmärtää näitä ratkaisuja ja eroja sekä sitä mihin ne perustuvat. Vai perustuvatko ne yksinkertaisesti vain siihen, että jollain tangolla ne vain on myytävä ja sitten omistaja vaihtaa sopivamman jos tuntuu siltä?
> 
> Jos valikoimaa olisi, niin mitä muita suosituksia sekalaiseen harrastusajoon?Domanessa viehättää sekä ulkonäkö että pehmeä kyyti ja nimenomaan "vanha" merkki ja siihen mielikuvat. Sitä ei voi siis täysin järkisyillä perustella. Samoista syistä Endurace puolestaan ei aiheuta kauheasti omistamishaluja vaikka puhtaasti teknisesti tarkastelemalla samalla rahalla saisi tietenkin paremman osasarjan. Bianchi Infinito olisi myös hieno. No onneksi nyt juuri ei tarvitae pähkäillä lopullista valintaa kun tarjontaa ei ole.



Domane on todella hyvä pyörä ja ehdottomasti se SL5 mielummin kuin SL4. Kyyti on todellakin pehmeää ja kaikki vaijerit ja letkut menee piilossa niin kuin nykyään on tapana. Canyon Endurance näyttää jo uutena 10v vanhalta kaikkine letkuineen ja vaijereineen. Lisäksi Canyonilla on viimeaikoina ollut laadun kanssa vähän turhan isoja ongelmia.

----------


## vilhu

^^^Itselläni on siis S-koon Kanzo Alu tulossa sitten kun XXL:n kontti saapuu Suezista läpi. XS Kanzoa en kuitenkaan "uskaltanut" tilata. Näkee sitten miten sopii ja kyllä siitä jollain hinnalla pääsee eroon. Jotain piti hankkia nykyisen vanhan Spessu-MTB jäykkäperän korvaajaksi kun ajo on muuttunut mukavuusajoon.

^Vaikka Endurace alu on nyt saatavilla ja halvempi kuin Kanzo A niin silti en vain pysty tilaamaan sitä halvinta aluversiota edes nyt jonkinlaiseksi välipyöräksi. Se ei vain sytytä ja on mielestäni ruma. Värikin pitäisi ottaa sininen tuossa entry-mallissa. Samoista olen skipannut XXL:n White Gravelin koska 2000e siitä on vain mielestäni ihan liikaa ja sen ostamalla melkein sitoutuu siihen, että se ajetaan sitten loppuun. En usko sen jälkimarkkina-arvoon kunhan saatavuustilanne normalisoituu tässä ehkä noin vuoden sisällä. Tämä on osin tällainen tunneasia jota ei voi täysin perustella. Enduracen hiilikuituversionkin saisi just nyt mutta sitten siitä ei enää niin älyttömästi tarvitse budjettia nostaa niin sitten Domane onkin jo haarukassa.

Tämä nyt on tällaista jahkailua ja ajaakin pitäisi. Olen ajanut nyt lumien sulettua 900km tuolla vanhalla MTB:lläni laitettuani siihen kapeat slicksit. Pyöräpanokset tässä epänormaalissa tilanteessa laitoin sitten Kanzoon.

----------


## teehak

> Mitä tosta Warlockista joutui maksamaan tulleja ja veroja yms?



Ihan tarkkaa summaa sentilleen en muista mutta noin 220 euroa sisälti UPS:n hoitamana tullauksen/käsittelyn sekä varavaihtajan korvakkeen.

----------


## Bomb

> Canyonilla on viimeaikoina ollut laadun kanssa vähän turhan isoja ongelmia.



 Multa on mennyt ihan ohi, voisitko tarkentaa millaisia? Grail on kiikarissa, kunhan niitä saa.

----------


## nure

^Onkohan kyse siitä tangon murtumisesta, ainahan noita joka valmistajilla ilmenee.

----------


## Carolus

Ainakin uudessa Aeroadissa on ollut suunnittelukäpyjä (satulatolppa ja ohjaustanko). En itse ole kuullut/lukenut että Grailin kanssa olisi ollut mitään normaalista poikkeavaa laatuongelmaa.

----------


## sf12

> Multa on mennyt ihan ohi, voisitko tarkentaa millaisia? Grail on kiikarissa, kunhan niitä saa.



Satulatolppa ongelma ja siinä se vika oli rungossa. Kyseinen pyörä malli otettiin myynnistä pois ja sit tulikin jo uusia ongelmia ja pyörät meni käyttökieltoon.

----------


## Föhn

> Satulatolppa ongelma ja siinä se vika oli rungossa. Kyseinen pyörä malli otettiin myynnistä pois ja sit tulikin jo uusia ongelmia ja pyörät meni käyttökieltoon.



Niin yhdessä mallissa oli ongelma. Viestistäsi tyhmempi olisi voinut saada käsityksen että Canyonilla on ongelmia ihan yleisluontoisesti.

----------


## Vicke

Noniin kaikki fillariekspertit. Täällä kyselee tyyppi joka ei hirveästi pyöristä taikka niiden osista tiedä.
Olen ostamassa fillaria kesäksi, jolla pystyisi tekemään jopa 'Suomen halki' matkoja, mutta myös lyhyempiä sporttisia (ja joo; tiedän että jotkut sanoisi että tähän olisi hyvä olla kaksi fillaria, mutta nyt vain yksi laadukas etsinnässä). Pyörään pitäisi saada tarakka, teltta yms kamppeet jotta reissun päällä voisi olla pidempäänkin. Kulkupinta pääosin asfaltti, mutta toki niin että hiekkateillä myös pärjää!
Vaihtoehdot uusista, mitä tähän mennessä olen löytänyt ovat Pelagon Stavanger Outback, 1800€ (tämän vuoden malli) https://www.pelagobicycles.com/stavanger-outback.html
sekä Surleyn Long haul trucker, 2400€, jossa custom osat https://ibb.co/TgZyGqV
Huomioikaa, että Surelyssä on jo etu- ja takatarakka sekä lokarit.
Pari kyssäriä:
Onko Gravel -tyyppinen pyörä oikea tähän tarkoitukseen vai onko teillä muita suosituksia?
Mitä mieltä noista kahdesta vaihtoehdoista ja osista?
Miten osat vertaantuvat toisiinsa laadultaan? Ainakin yhtenä erona on se, että Surleyssä on vannejarrut ja Pelagossa mekaaniset levarit.
Kiitos todella paljon kaikesta avusta!!

----------


## nure

Eipä kovin kummoisia nuo "custom" osat ole joten jos noista kahdesta pitäisi valita niin Pelago ilman muuta.

----------


## Vicke

> Eipä kovin kummoisia nuo "custom" osat ole joten jos noista kahdesta pitäisi valita niin Pelago ilman muuta.



Noniin! Eli Pelagon osat kumminkin ihan ok?
Oisko sitten muita vaihtoehtoja mitä/mistä kannattaa lähteä etsiä tarkoitukseen sopivaa pyörää niin että se olisi ennen kesää käytössä?

----------


## velib

Noista Surly on selkeästi enemmän retkipyörä, lenkkeilyyn taas Pelago soveltuu paremmin. Jos aiot jatkuvasti kantaa paljon tavaraa (sanotaan vaikka yli 15kg lastia) ja reissut kestävät ennemminkin viikkoja kuin päiviä, on Surly varmasti hyvä valinta. Jos taas tarkoitus on pärjätä hieman kevyemmällä kuormalla ja tosiaan myös lenkkeillä pyörällä, toimisi Pelago hyvin. Huomiona vielä että kummastakaan ei itselläni ole kokemusta, mutta hyvin lähelle Stavangerin kaltainen pyörä löytyy tallista.

----------


## Vicke

> Noista Surly on selkeästi enemmän retkipyörä, lenkkeilyyn taas Pelago soveltuu paremmin. Jos aiot jatkuvasti kantaa paljon tavaraa (sanotaan vaikka yli 15kg lastia) ja reissut kestävät ennemminkin viikkoja kuin päiviä, on Surly varmasti hyvä valinta. Jos taas tarkoitus on pärjätä hieman kevyemmällä kuormalla ja tosiaan myös lenkkeillä pyörällä, toimisi Pelago hyvin. Huomiona vielä että kummastakaan ei itselläni ole kokemusta, mutta hyvin lähelle Stavangerin kaltainen pyörä löytyy tallista.




Ok! Ja jos osia punnitsee hintaan tossa Surleypaketissa, niin mitä mieltä siitä kokonaisuudesta? Sitten tietty levarit vai vannejarrut toinen kysymys.
Tarkoitus kyllä tehdä juuri viikkoja kestäviä reissuja.

----------


## hitlike

Kummassakin aika basic osaa joten ei sikäli väliä. Kulutuksen/tarpeen mukaan voi sitten päivitellä jos siltä tuntuu. Vannejarrukaan ei hirveästi häviä mekaaniselle levyjarrulle noin pienellä jarrulevyllä, taitaa vannejarru vaan jopa helpompi säätää kohdilleen ainakin uusilla paloilla. Tässä valitset nyt runkojen välillä, joista kallistuisin varmaan Surlyyn.

----------


## Puskis

Jotenkin toi hintaerittely tuntuu tossa kummalliselta. Jotkut hinnat pöyristyttävästi yläkanttiin (kammet), toiset taas edullisia (mikä Soman etutarakka maksaa 45€?). Ja toi kasaamisesta tuleva 400€. Toki ymmärrän, että työlle pitää saada hintaa, mut sitten ostajan pitää myös tietää haluavansa juuri tuollaisen pyörän. Osat on mun mielestä hyvin mietittyjä ja hienon näköinen tosta ainakin tulisi. Mut vannejarruretkipyörä vuonna 2021 on vähän tollanen elämäntapavalinta. 

Kuuluuko hintaan laukut? Nekin ois kuitenkin arvoltaan helposti toista tai kolmatta sataa.

----------


## Huoleton

Surlyssä on tangonpäävaihtajat. Varmaan vaikuttaa ajokokemukseen enemmän kun jarrut. Osat on joko joku taiteellinen näkemys tai sit vaan laatikonpohjan viimeset ylijäämät raavittu kiinni.

----------


## Qilty

> Noniin kaikki fillariekspertit. Täällä kyselee tyyppi joka ei hirveästi pyöristä taikka niiden osista tiedä.
> Olen ostamassa fillaria kesäksi, jolla pystyisi tekemään jopa 'Suomen halki' matkoja, mutta myös lyhyempiä sporttisia (ja joo; tiedän että jotkut sanoisi että tähän olisi hyvä olla kaksi fillaria, mutta nyt vain yksi laadukas etsinnässä). Pyörään pitäisi saada tarakka, teltta yms kamppeet jotta reissun päällä voisi olla pidempäänkin. Kulkupinta pääosin asfaltti, mutta toki niin että hiekkateillä myös pärjää!
> Vaihtoehdot uusista, mitä tähän mennessä olen löytänyt ovat Pelagon Stavanger Outback, 1800€ (tämän vuoden malli) https://www.pelagobicycles.com/stavanger-outback.html
> sekä Surleyn Long haul trucker, 2400€, jossa custom osat https://ibb.co/TgZyGqV
> Huomioikaa, että Surelyssä on jo etu- ja takatarakka sekä lokarit.
> Pari kyssäriä:
> Onko Gravel -tyyppinen pyörä oikea tähän tarkoitukseen vai onko teillä muita suosituksia?
> Mitä mieltä noista kahdesta vaihtoehdoista ja osista?
> Miten osat vertaantuvat toisiinsa laadultaan? Ainakin yhtenä erona on se, että Surleyssä on vannejarrut ja Pelagossa mekaaniset levarit.
> Kiitos todella paljon kaikesta avusta!!



Mitenkäs Trek 520disc? Runkosarjana ja siihen osat erikseen. Saa noita toki valmiinaki mutta osat alahyllyltä.

https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...sarja/p/24001/

Tai Trek 920 jos haluaa isot renkaat

https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...?colorCode=tan

----------


## TERU

Tuossa olisi hyvä ehdokas kysyjälle. 
Rupesi Trekin 520 runkosarjana kiinnostamaan, tuosta sais kummalle tankotyypille tahansa kasatuksi huolellisella koon valinnalla. Pitääkin ruveta kypsyttelemään.

----------


## stenu

> Jotenkin toi hintaerittely tuntuu tossa kummalliselta. Jotkut hinnat pöyristyttävästi yläkanttiin (kammet), toiset taas edullisia (mikä Soman etutarakka maksaa 45€?). Ja toi kasaamisesta tuleva 400€. Toki ymmärrän, että työlle pitää saada hintaa, mut sitten ostajan pitää myös tietää haluavansa juuri tuollaisen pyörän. Osat on mun mielestä hyvin mietittyjä ja hienon näköinen tosta ainakin tulisi. Mut vannejarruretkipyörä vuonna 2021 on vähän tollanen elämäntapavalinta.



Jos elämänlaatua ei häiritse se, että silloin tällöin joutuu uusimaan vanteen, niin vannejarruelämäntapa on oikein hyvä ja perusteltukin elämäntapa. Mä olen nyt vuoden verran testaillut eri filosofioiden gg-pyöriä ja se vaan on niin, että myös mun seuraavasta gg-rungosta tulee hypen vastaisesti vannejarrullinen ja mekaanisilla vaihteilla varustettu, vaikka jossain vaiheessa luulin toisin.

Dynamonapa ja valot näytti Surlyssä myös olevan. Tangonpäävaihtajista voi olla mieltä. Ne on vähän sellainen "babylonia pakoon loppuiäksi" -tyyppinen ratkaisu, mutta kaikki muut vaihtoehdot tulevat kalliimmiksi. Jos haluaa pomminvarman mutta lenkkiajoon paremmin sopivan vaihdevipusyteemin, niin Gevenalle on hyvä (mutta hintavahko). Taakse laajavälityksinen maastopakka ja eteen yksi ratas olisi varmaan mun valinta tuollaiseen pyörään. Työtunneissa on varmaan kiekkojen kasaus mukana, mutta ehkä 14 tuntia kuulostaa hieman ylimitoitetulta silti.

Vaikkapa Fernin sivuilta voi hakea inspiraatiota loppuun asti mietityistä retkisetupeista. Niistä tosin suurin osa on melkolailla ilman budjettirajoitteita toteutettuja. Löytyy myös levyjarrullisia.

----------


## Qilty

> Tuossa olisi hyvä ehdokas kysyjälle. 
> Rupesi Trekin 520 runkosarjana kiinnostamaan, tuosta sais kummalle tankotyypille tahansa kasatuksi huolellisella koon valinnalla. Pitääkin ruveta kypsyttelemään.



Muistelisin myös että tuo runkosetti ei maksaisi kun jotain 500-600€, noin niinku Trekiksi

----------


## stenu

^ alumiininen etuhaarukka on kyllä varsin outo ratkaisu tossa Trekissä, mutta ehkä sillä on saatu painettua hintaa alas.

----------


## Vicke

> Kuuluuko hintaan laukut? Nekin ois kuitenkin arvoltaan helposti toista tai kolmatta sataa.



Laukut ei kuulu; ajattelin sitten laskea lakkuihin, telineisiin ja lokareihin just tuollasen 600-700e ainakin.

Jos Pelagoon päätyisi, tarvitsisi vielä polkimet; onko ajatuksia lukkopolkimista/kaksipuolisista lukkopolkimista (joissa  yhdellä puolella 'tavalliset' polkimet)?
Onko lukkopolkimet pitkällä matkalla makukysymys?

----------


## Vicke

> Mitenkäs Trek 520disc? Runkosarjana ja siihen osat erikseen. Saa noita toki valmiinaki mutta osat alahyllyltä.
> 
> https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...sarja/p/24001/
> 
> Tai Trek 920 jos haluaa isot renkaat
> 
> https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...?colorCode=tan



Toi olisi varmaan kanssa toimiva; veikkaisin vaan että saatavuus kesäksi saattaisi olla ongelma!
Ja sit oon miettinyt just tuota aluhaarukka; oon siinä käsityksessä että varmin ja toimivin ratkaisi olisi kokonaan teräsrunko?

----------


## Vicke

> Jos elämänlaatua ei häiritse se, että silloin tällöin joutuu uusimaan vanteen, niin vannejarruelämäntapa on oikein hyvä ja perusteltukin elämäntapa. Mä olen nyt vuoden verran testaillut eri filosofioiden gg-pyöriä ja se vaan on niin, että myös mun seuraavasta gg-rungosta tulee hypen vastaisesti vannejarrullinen ja mekaanisilla vaihteilla varustettu, vaikka jossain vaiheessa luulin toisin.
> 
> Dynamonapa ja valot näytti Surlyssä myös olevan. Tangonpäävaihtajista voi olla mieltä. Ne on vähän sellainen "babylonia pakoon loppuiäksi" -tyyppinen ratkaisu, mutta kaikki muut vaihtoehdot tulevat kalliimmiksi. Jos haluaa pomminvarman mutta lenkkiajoon paremmin sopivan vaihdevipusyteemin, niin Gevenalle on hyvä (mutta hintavahko). Taakse laajavälityksinen maastopakka ja eteen yksi ratas olisi varmaan mun valinta tuollaiseen pyörään. Työtunneissa on varmaan kiekkojen kasaus mukana, mutta ehkä 14 tuntia kuulostaa hieman ylimitoitetulta silti.
> 
> Vaikkapa Fernin sivuilta voi hakea inspiraatiota loppuun asti mietityistä retkisetupeista. Niistä tosin suurin osa on melkolailla ilman budjettirajoitteita toteutettuja. Löytyy myös levyjarrullisia.



Kiitos myös tästä!





> Noista Surly on selkeästi enemmän retkipyörä, lenkkeilyyn taas Pelago  soveltuu paremmin. Jos aiot jatkuvasti kantaa paljon tavaraa (sanotaan  vaikka yli 15kg lastia) ja reissut kestävät ennemminkin viikkoja kuin  päiviä, on Surly varmasti hyvä valinta. Jos taas tarkoitus on pärjätä  hieman kevyemmällä kuormalla ja tosiaan myös lenkkeillä pyörällä,  toimisi Pelago hyvin. Huomiona vielä että kummastakaan ei itselläni ole  kokemusta, mutta hyvin lähelle Stavangerin kaltainen pyörä löytyy  tallista.



Juttelin juuri Pelagon kanssa ja väittävät, että fillari on suunniteltu ihan raskaillekin varusteille!

----------


## Marsusram

Teräshaarukka ei väsy, alumiiniin joudutaan laittamaan vahvuutta lisää ja haarukasta tulee kova.

Surlyltä tuota Pelagoa vastaa pikemminkin Straggler tai Midnight Special. Valmiita ei vaan tahdo saada ja komponenttienkin saatavuus itse kasaajalle on heikkoa.

----------


## Vicke

> Teräshaarukka ei väsy, alumiiniin joudutaan laittamaan vahvuutta lisää ja haarukasta tulee kova.
> 
> Surlyltä tuota Pelagoa vastaa pikemminkin Straggler tai Midnight Special. Valmiita ei vaan tahdo saada ja komponenttienkin saatavuus itse kasaajalle on heikkoa.



Joo; eli veikkaan että oon siinä mielessä ilmeisesti ihan haistanut oikein jos päädyn tohon Pelagoon just saatavuutta ajatellen. Ihan minne vain soittaa vaikuttaa tosi haastavalta saada mitään kesäksi (ennen kesäkuuta)! Toivotaan että Pelagon laatu kestää jos sillä menen!

----------


## nure

En kyllä kovin paljoa arvosta alumiinikeulaa moisessa käytössä. Kannattaa tsekata Planet X:n tarjonta myös. Trekissä pieni ongelma myös jos kuski miehen kokoinen niin voi tulla lastin kanssa painoraja vastaan...
Kona Rove ST ja Sutra olisi myös hyvä valinta mutta sama juttu kuin usean muunkin kanssa, varastot ammoittaa tyhjyyttään.

----------


## Padex

^ Perusenglantilaiset erosivat EU:sta. Alexille tuli ainakin muikeat tullimaksut, kun pari satulaa Briteistä tilasi?

----------


## Qilty

> ^ alumiininen etuhaarukka on kyllä varsin outo ratkaisu tossa Trekissä, mutta ehkä sillä on saatu painettua hintaa alas.



Katos, en edes kuvitellut että teräsrungon mukana tulisi muuta kuin teräshaarukka. 

Sen huomasin että 920 on alumiinia kokonaan.

----------


## Vicke

> En kyllä kovin paljoa arvosta alumiinikeulaa moisessa käytössä. Kannattaa tsekata Planet X:n tarjonta myös. Trekissä pieni ongelma myös jos kuski miehen kokoinen niin voi tulla lastin kanssa painoraja vastaan...
> Kona Rove ST ja Sutra olisi myös hyvä valinta mutta sama juttu kuin usean muunkin kanssa, varastot ammoittaa tyhjyyttään.



Jeep! Konat käyty läpi, mutta eioota! Päädyin tohon Pelagoon; paras kokonaisuus mitä saatavilla; sit seuraava steppi höystäminen, polkimien valinta, laukut, lokarit (45mm nakit) ja tarakka yms telineet. Jos näihin on jollain ajatuksia saa mielellään jakaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Puskis

Polkimiksi XT pd-t8000, jos käyttöä sekä lukoille ja fläteille.

Sivulaukuiksi jotkut Ortliebit. Uusi Stavanger ei taida tulla sillä low trail -keulalla, joka on erityisesti eteen lastattavaksi suunniteltu, joten jos eteen jotain tulee, niin Tubus Tara ja sivulaukut varmaan painopistehommien kannalta paras vaihtoehto. Taakse esim. Tubus tai Racktime, semmonen on kätevä, johon saa sivulaukut hieman alemmaksi. Runkolaukku on kiva, samoin joku tankoon kiinnitettävä pussi/laukku ajon aikana tarvittavalle pikkutavaralle ja syötävälle.

Lokasuojiksi 45mm renkaille toimii ainakin 53mm Bluemelsit.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> mun seuraavasta gg-rungosta tulee hypen vastaisesti vannejarrullinen ja mekaanisilla vaihteilla varustettu, vaikka jossain vaiheessa luulin toisin.



Minä yritin etsiskellä runkoja jarrutapeilla, mutta aika heikkoa oli tarjonta. Luulin että nyt niitä saisi halvalla...

----------


## Vicke

> Polkimiksi XT pd-t8000, jos käyttöä sekä lukoille ja fläteille.
> 
> Sivulaukuiksi jotkut Ortliebit. Uusi Stavanger ei taida tulla sillä low trail -keulalla, joka on erityisesti eteen lastattavaksi suunniteltu, joten jos eteen jotain tulee, niin Tubus Tara ja sivulaukut varmaan painopistehommien kannalta paras vaihtoehto. Taakse esim. Tubus tai Racktime, semmonen on kätevä, johon saa sivulaukut hieman alemmaksi. Runkolaukku on kiva, samoin joku tankoon kiinnitettävä pussi/laukku ajon aikana tarvittavalle pikkutavaralle ja syötävälle.
> 
> Lokasuojiksi 45mm renkaille toimii ainakin 53mm Bluemelsit.



Priima!

----------


## nure

^ Katse brittien pienemmille pajoille...

----------


## TERU

> ^ alumiininen etuhaarukka on kyllä varsin outo ratkaisu tossa Trekissä, mutta ehkä sillä on saatu painettua hintaa alas.



On hiukan outo, hintajuttu näissä suurissa merkeissä on aina yksi, mutta maineen säilyttäminen tärkeää, joten susi ei voi olla, alumiiniseoksia on monia, monissa kohteissa hyvin toimivaa, aluhaarukka vois kokeillakin tällaisessa...

----------


## nure

^Mielipide että Trek esimerkiksi ratsastaa vanhalla "jenkkipyörän" maineella. Monasti kun vertaa vaikka saksan postimyyntipyöriin niin häviää kyllä kokoonpanoissa, mainoslauseissa ei.

----------


## stenu

^^ Eipä niillä seoksilla ole juuri merkitystä, kun putken halkaisija ja seinämävahvuus ovat ne merkitsevät tekijät. Trekin haarukasta näkee, että se on jäykkä. Mutta eipä pitäis ainakaan wobblata kuormattuna.

Toisaalta eivätpä nykydirektiivien mukaiset, tehdastekoiset levariteräskeulatkaan mitään maailman herkimpiä instrumenttejä ole, joten en osaa sanoa kuinka paljon mukavampaa menoa teräksellä saisi tuossa yhteydessä aikaiseksi. Silminnähden ohkaisempaa putkea kuitenkin esim. Surlyn tai Pelagon teräksiset levarikeulat on, joten varmuudella jotain eroa on.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Minä yritin etsiskellä runkoja jarrutapeilla, mutta aika heikkoa oli tarjonta. Luulin että nyt niitä saisi halvalla...



Joo tää hetki oli ehkä 5v sitten.

----------


## TERU

Tuo haarukan alumiinin sivuttaisjäykkyys voi korjata teräsrungon sivuttaisletkeyttä?

Trekki testannut kovissa kalliovuorten laskuissa lastin kanssa, oletan. Mainokset tosiaan jenkeillä yliampuvia meikäläisittäin ajatellen, mutta on heillä rima korkealla tekniikan ratkaisuissa.

----------


## stenu

^ juu tämä(kin) on yksinomaan preferointikysmys. Jos joku kokee, että mahdollisimman jäykkä etuhaarukka on itselleen tärkeä ominaisuus, on toi Trekki varmasti hyvä vaihtoehto.

----------


## huotah

Stavangerilla pari tonnia ajaneena totean vain että haarukka fleksaa mutta runko ei. Putket on selvästi retkikäyttöön valittu, ts. runko on jäykkä. Pehmeää tai eloisaa fiilistä siltä ei kannata odottaa.

----------


## Qilty

> ^^ Eipä niillä seoksilla ole juuri merkitystä, kun putken halkaisija ja seinämävahvuus ovat ne merkitsevät tekijät. Trekin haarukasta näkee, että se on jäykkä. Mutta eipä pitäis ainakaan wobblata kuormattuna.
> 
> Toisaalta eivätpä nykydirektiivien mukaiset, tehdastekoiset levariteräskeulatkaan mitään maailman herkimpiä instrumenttejä ole, joten en osaa sanoa kuinka paljon mukavampaa menoa teräksellä saisi tuossa yhteydessä aikaiseksi. Silminnähden ohkaisempaa putkea kuitenkin esim. Surlyn tai Pelagon teräksiset levarikeulat on, joten varmuudella jotain eroa on.



Miten silmällä näkee putken seinämävahvuuden?

Onkohan oikeesti mitään merkitystä jäykän keulan materiaalilla kun rengas on yli 40mm? Noin niinkun mukavuusmielessä?

----------


## paaton

> Miten silmällä näkee putken seinämävahvuuden?
> 
> Onkohan oikeesti mitään merkitystä jäykän keulan materiaalilla kun rengas on yli 40mm? Noin niinkun mukavuusmielessä?



Ei stenu noin sanonut. Silmällä näkee haarukan paksuuden. Jos se on leveää alumiiniprofiilia, niin joustoa ei takuulla ole. Minkä uskon olevan tarkoituskin matkakäyttöön tarkoitetussa trekissä. Ei ole kiva, jos etu- tai takahaarukka alkaa woblaamaan laukkujen kanssa.

Ja kyllä itse uskon materiaalilla olevan merkitystä. Siksi kannattaakin valita mahdollisimman tukeva ja jäykkä kuitukeula  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Stavangerilla pari tonnia ajaneena totean vain  että haarukka fleksaa mutta runko ei. Putket on selvästi retkikäyttöön  valittu, ts. runko on jäykkä. Pehmeää tai eloisaa fiilistä siltä ei  kannata odottaa.



Joo tuskin Trekinkään runko on mikään  taikamatto ja juuri siitä syystä alukeula on minun mielestäni erikoinen  valinta. Järkevämpi olisi vaikka vanhaan vannejarruaikaiseen Kona Jake  -tyyliin alumiinirunko ja teräshaarukka.





> Miten silmällä näkee putken seinämävahvuuden?
> 
> Onkohan oikeesti mitään merkitystä jäykän keulan materiaalilla kun rengas on yli 40mm? Noin niinkun mukavuusmielessä?



Ei tosiaan mitenkään, mutta halkaisijan näkee. Seinämävahvuuden suhteen riittää, että tietään sen olevan alumiinissa noin kaksinkertainen teräkseen verrattuna. Materiaalina alumiini on "löysempää" kuin teräs, mutta se kestää huonosti toistuvaa taipumista ja siksi alumiiniasioista pitää tehdä niin jäykkiä, että ne ei taivu.

 Mulla ei ole kokemusta EU-normeihin tehdyistä alumiinista tai teräksisistä levyjarrukeuloista, joten "kokemuksen syvällä rintaäänella" niiden mahdollisesta joustavuudesta tai joustamattomuudesta en osaa sanoa.

Sen sijaan mulla on käytössä tällä hetkellä mm. yksi custom vannejarruteräskeula (Columbus SL -jalat), yksi pre-EU-normiaikakauden vannejarrukuitukeula (Reynolds Ouzo Pro Cross) ja toinen post-EU-normiaikakauden vannejarrullinen kuitukeula (Whisky No 7 CX Canti) ja noiden erot huomaa ihan selvästi vaikka alla on Steilacoomit, jotka lienee mukavimmasta päästä n. 40-millisiä renkuloita.

Sen verran montaa Paatonin mainostamaa modernilla levarikuitukeulalla varustettua fillaria olen tässä viime aikoina kokeillut, että niihin verratuna eron huomaa myös, joskin post-EU-normiajan vannejarrukuitukeula ei juurikaan poikkea fiilikseltään niistä.

Tomppa puhuu paljon, mutta myös asiaa. Jos et jaksa katsoa kokonaan, niin haarukoista ja niiden vaikutuksesta kokonaisuuteen n. 32-36 min kohdalla.

----------


## Vicke

> Stavangerilla pari tonnia ajaneena totean vain että haarukka fleksaa mutta runko ei. Putket on selvästi retkikäyttöön valittu, ts. runko on jäykkä. Pehmeää tai eloisaa fiilistä siltä ei kannata odottaa.



Ok. Tämä lienee sitten makukysymys, mistä tykkää (viitaten jäykkyyteen/pehmeyteen)?

----------


## paaton

> Ok. Tämä lienee sitten makukysymys, mistä tykkää (viitaten jäykkyyteen/pehmeyteen)?



Niin tai sitten niinpäin, että jäykän teräsrungon ostamalla saa vain jäykän, painavan ja ruostuvan pyörän. Miksei osta alua?

----------


## Lovejoy

Kaikista käytössä olevista materiaaleista saa varmasti kyllin hyviä pyöriä, mutta itseäni teräksessä viehättää huolettomuus pois lukien ruoste, jota voi tietyillä toimenpiteillä tehokkaasti estää. Hyvänä esimerkkinä oli viime kesältä kollegan nuorison huolella pieksämä teräsrunkopyörä, jossa vaakaputki oli hakattu täysin klommoille ja pyörä on kaikesta huolimatta yhä käyttökunnossa plastisista muodonmuutoksista huolimatta. Jos kyseessä olisi ollut joku muu materiaali, veikkaan että tilanne olisi ollut täysin toinen.

Paino? Reenasihan ne muinaisetkin roomalaiset tarkoituksellisesti raskaammilla miekoilla ym ja tositilanteessa sitten kevyemmällä aseistuksella eli jos ei harrasta kimppakivaa tai kilpailuja, niin eipä tuolla ole muuta kuin positiivinen vaikutus kuntoon. Myönnän kyllä itse, että en tykkää huonosti rullaavista kumeista, joten muutama vuosisata on miestä aavistuksen pehmentänyt.

----------


## huotah

> Ok. Tämä lienee sitten makukysymys, mistä tykkää (viitaten jäykkyyteen/pehmeyteen)?



Makukysymys, ja riippuu käyttötarkoituksesta. Jos pyörää on tarkoitus lastata retkille niin jäykkyys on varmaan ihan tavoiteltava ominaisuus. Mukavuutta saa leveillä/mukavilla renkailla ja matalilla paineilla.

----------


## esma

> pois lukien ruoste, jota voi tietyillä toimenpiteillä tehokkaasti estää.



Itse en ole vielä teräs pyörää omistanut mutta kohta tilanne on toinen. Minkälaisiin toimenpiteisiin viittaat?

Lähetetty minun YAL-L41 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lovejoy

Omiin teräsrunkoisiin olen porannut keskiöihin 3mm vedenpoistoreiät (runkotakuu kannattaa tarkistaa ennen porausta) ja tehnyt Dinitrol käsittelyn. Jotkut ovat tainneet suihkia jotain sprayöljyä kevyesti putkien sisälle, mikä varmaan kanssa toiminee ihan hyvin. Dinitrolin etuna on se, että se tekee suojaavan kalvon ja luultavasti kestää kertakäsittelynä useamman vuoden. Paljoa tuota ei sitten kannata laittaa, muuten saattaa tovin valua rungosta ulos ja päätyä vääriin paikkoihin esim jarrulevyt.

Osassa teräsrunkoisissa on ed-käsittely, jolloin toimenpiteitä ei tarvita:
https://handsomecycles.com/blogs/cul...n-for-bicycles
Sinällänsä suojauksen järkevyys ja sen tarpeelisuus ovat ehkä vähän liioiteltua, mutta ainakin itse saan mielenrauhaa noilla toimenpiteillä. Rungot kestänevät ilman suojaustakin todella pitkään ja olosuhteillakin on omat vaikutuksensa, itselläni ulkovarasto ja maasturi on ympärivuotisessa käytössä.

----------


## Lovejoy

Tässä omasta Konasta esimerkki miksi tein reiät molempiin teräsrunkoisiin. Säästää todennäköisesti keskiölaakereita ja estää korroosiota keskiön liitoskohdissa. 

]

----------


## nure

Useissa EDCoating jo vakiona. Ei kannata saada mitään rokotuspaniikin kaltaista hässäkkää asiasta, suomen teillä liikkuu tuollaisia peruspyöriä vuosikymmenien takaa ekä ole niitäkään vielä ruoste pahemmin raiskannut...

----------


## paaton

No onhan. Just fiksailin kuntoon vanhempia perusfillareita ja muutamassa oli takahaarukka liki poikki. Niistä ei vaan välitetä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Niin tai sitten niinpäin, että jäykän teräsrungon ostamalla saa vain jäykän, painavan ja ruostuvan pyörän. Miksei osta alua?



Njoo, eipä nää perusputkea olevat levyjarrulliset oikein oo muuta kuin painavia, ruostuvia ja fleksaavia suuntaan jos toiseen. Hyvän alumiinipyörän kuitukeulalla saa halvemmalla ja se on ihan yhtä mukava.

----------


## Lovejoy

Fleksaavia? Ainakaan 4130 crmo (tai Reynoldsin vastineessa) putkista tehdyissä en ole huomannut notkumista. HiTen teräksiset kyllä aikanaan notkuivat todella ikävästi.

Jäykkyyttä voi tehokkaasti kompensoida renkailla, pehmeät tankoteipit+geelit ja vaikkapa jousitetulla satulatolpalla. Omassa gravelissa 40 mm kumit on jo tosi mukavat jollain 2,5 bar/ 3 bar paineilla, Cinellin gel cork on myös osoittautunut loistavksi geelipehmikkeiden kanssa. Saa aikamoista pyykkilautatietä ajella, että alkaisi liikaa tuntua

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Fleksaavia? Ainakaan 4130 crmo (tai Reynoldsin vastineessa) putkista tehdyissä en ole huomannut notkumista. HiTen teräksiset kyllä aikanaan notkuivat todella ikävästi.
> 
> Jäykkyyttä voi tehokkaasti kompensoida renkailla, pehmeät tankoteipit+geelit ja vaikkapa jousitetulla satulatolpalla. Omassa gravelissa 40 mm kumit on jo tosi mukavat jollain 2,5 bar/ 3 bar paineilla, Cinellin gel cork on myös osoittautunut loistavksi geelipehmikkeiden kanssa. Saa aikamoista pyykkilautatietä ajella, että alkaisi liikaa tuntua



Teräslaatu ei juurikaan vaikuta jäykkyyteen. Paremmat teräkset ovat vahvempia, mutta eivät jäykempiä.

----------


## Qilty

> Joo tuskin Trekinkään runko on mikään  taikamatto ja juuri siitä syystä alukeula on minun mielestäni erikoinen  valinta. Järkevämpi olisi vaikka vanhaan vannejarruaikaiseen Kona Jake  -tyyliin alumiinirunko ja teräshaarukka.
> 
> 
> 
> Ei tosiaan mitenkään, mutta halkaisijan näkee. Seinämävahvuuden suhteen riittää, että tietään sen olevan alumiinissa noin kaksinkertainen teräkseen verrattuna. Materiaalina alumiini on "löysempää" kuin teräs, mutta se kestää huonosti toistuvaa taipumista ja siksi alumiiniasioista pitää tehdä niin jäykkiä, että ne ei taivu.
> 
>  Mulla ei ole kokemusta EU-normeihin tehdyistä alumiinista tai teräksisistä levyjarrukeuloista, joten "kokemuksen syvällä rintaäänella" niiden mahdollisesta joustavuudesta tai joustamattomuudesta en osaa sanoa.
> 
> Sen sijaan mulla on käytössä tällä hetkellä mm. yksi custom vannejarruteräskeula (Columbus SL -jalat), yksi pre-EU-normiaikakauden vannejarrukuitukeula (Reynolds Ouzo Pro Cross) ja toinen post-EU-normiaikakauden vannejarrullinen kuitukeula (Whisky No 7 CX Canti) ja noiden erot huomaa ihan selvästi vaikka alla on Steilacoomit, jotka lienee mukavimmasta päästä n. 40-millisiä renkuloita.
> ...



En jaksanut tosiaan katsoa tuntia. Mutta siitä puolen tunnin kohdalta alkaen ja vaihtelevasti keskittyen. Mutta itselle siitä jäi lähinnä vain se kuva että nykyään kuitukeulat tehdään liian paksuiksi jonkun turvallisuus testin takia, jos ne tehdään sellaisella vahvuudella että ovat mukavia niin siinä testissä ne hajoaa. Samassa testissä teräskeula taipuu.

Onko nuo sun mainitsemat keulat täysin samoilla spekseillä muuten? Ac, rake, ym. Uskon kyllä että ajossa niiden erot huomaa mutta jos ei mitat ole samoja niin erot voi johtua monesta muustakin asiasta kun materiaalista, ja melkein varmasti johtuukin. Toki uskon että se materiaalikin voi vaikuttaa, ainakin placebona niinku itekkin on huomannut

----------


## Lovejoy

^^Voi hyvinkin olla näin. En ole aiheeseen sen suuremmin perehtynyt, mutta oma tuntuma oli tuo. Ilmeisesti muilla tekijöillä sitten enemmän vaikutusta esim valittu seinämävahvuus jne?

----------


## paaton

Tosiaan ei gravellien kuitukeulat ainakaan pehmennä kyytiä tasan yhtään. Ainakin omassa ninerissa tuo on sellaista lootua, ettei minkäännäköistä joustoa esiinny.

----------


## paaton

Ja minusta tuo on vaan hyvä. Saa paukuttaa huolella junaradanpohjaa ja heittää otb:n valtaojaan. Ei tarvitse pelätä haarukan katkeamista. Kyllä noita kuitenkin cycloista aina välillä poikki menee. Samoin roadien kanssa on joskus aiemmin kuulemma käynnyt pahastikkin haarukan pettäessä kirin aikana.

----------


## Aakoo

Varmaan ihmettelin tätä ennenkin tässä ketjussa, mutta kuinka löysä se keula pitäisi olla, jotta joustaa huomattavasti +40mm 2,5 bar renkaan kanssa? Ymmärrän tämän haarukan mukavuusaspektin 25mm maantiekumien kanssa, jossa kumissa itsessään ei joustoa juurikaan ole.

----------


## Lovejoy

Qiltyn kanssa sama huomio placebosta, mutta toisella osa-alueella. Aikanaan tehtiin kavereiden kanssa mökkireissulla sokkotestejä eri oluista ja siidereistä. Oli yllättävä huomata kunka markkinoinnin uhriksi sitä oli joutunut. Karhu oli aikanaan mitä miehisintä ja parasta juotavaa, jolla janonsa sammuttaa, sokkotestin jälkeen se oli paskinta kuravettä koko porukasta. Testi tehtiin vielä varmistukseksi pariin otteeseen ja lopputulos oli sama. Tästä viisastuneena olen sangen epäilevän omien tuntemuksieni suhteen, kuten myös muiden, jos asioista keskustellaan nyanssitasolla.

----------


## Veivaaja

Vielä runkojen/keulojen jäykkyydestä:

En aja varsinaista Grindingiä, mutta kovin tyytyväisenä painan teräsrunkoisella ja -keulaisella retkipyörälläni myös hiekkatietä kuormattuna ja kuormaamattomana. En kuitenkaan huomaa suurta eroa krossariini (alurunkoa ja -keula). Luulisin suurimman eron löytyvä geosta: Retkurissa enemmän keulan taivutusta ja pitempi perä.

Uudempien levyjarrupyörien jäykkyys voisi ehkä selittyä juuri levareilla? Etuhaarukkaa on jouduttu vahvistamaan, jopa niin, että oma vannejarrulinen perus-maantiepyörä on kevyemmästä päästä, levarillisessa pyörässä alle 8 kilon on yleensä tarvittu aika lailla rahaa. Ja sama vaikutus on varmasti ollut noilla teknisillä kestävyysvaatimuksilla (mikä on toki hyvä - ilmeisesti viiem vuosina ei enää hirveästi ole ollut keularikkoja - jotka ovat aina vaarallisia).

----------


## nure

^No ei kahdeksan kilon pyörään mitään omaisuuksia vielä vaadita... Tietenkin levyjarrullinen painavampi, ainoa verrokki minkä löysin samasta rungosta kumpaisenkin version: Levariverso 1580g haarukkoineen ja vastaava vannejarrulla 1270g... Lisäksi vannejarrut keveämmät levarien jarrusatulat. 
Siis pitäiskö siirtyä vanne jarruihin ja päästä sinne 6.5kilon nurkille...

----------


## Qilty

> ^No ei kahdeksan kilon pyörään mitään omaisuuksia vielä vaadita... Tietenkin levyjarrullinen painavampi, ainoa verrokki minkä löysin samasta rungosta kumpaisenkin version: Levariverso 1580g haarukkoineen ja vastaava vannejarrulla 1270g... Lisäksi vannejarrut keveämmät levarien jarrusatulat. 
> Siis pitäiskö siirtyä vanne jarruihin ja päästä sinne 6.5kilon nurkille...



Gravel pyörät alkaa 40mm kumeista, vaihteita on vähintään 10 ja mun mielestä niissä on levyjarrut. Saisko ihan vaikka linkin alle 8kg(vaikka 54 koko) pyörästä missä hinta ei ole 8kiloa ja täyttää nuo kriteerit.

----------


## paaton

Nure taas viheltää maantierenkailla jollain ikivanhalla fleksaavalla sinkularungolla.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mun Canyon Infliten runkoon tehty filo painoi 9.2 kg ja siinä oli 38 mm renkaat.   :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> En jaksanut tosiaan katsoa tuntia. Mutta siitä puolen tunnin kohdalta alkaen ja vaihtelevasti keskittyen. Mutta itselle siitä jäi lähinnä vain se kuva että nykyään kuitukeulat tehdään liian paksuiksi jonkun turvallisuus testin takia, jos ne tehdään sellaisella vahvuudella että ovat mukavia niin siinä testissä ne hajoaa. Samassa testissä teräskeula taipuu.
> 
> Onko nuo sun mainitsemat keulat täysin samoilla spekseillä muuten? Ac, rake, ym. Uskon kyllä että ajossa niiden erot huomaa mutta jos ei mitat ole samoja niin erot voi johtua monesta muustakin asiasta kun materiaalista, ja melkein varmasti johtuukin. Toki uskon että se materiaalikin voi vaikuttaa, ainakin placebona niinku itekkin on huomannut



Ei ihan. Teräskeula on puoli senttiä lyhyempi kuin molemmat kuituiset. Vanhemmassa kuituisessa rake on 45 mm, uudemmassa 47 ja teräksisessä myös 47. Mutta väittäisin erojen olevan niin pieniä, että niillä ei ole minkäänlaista merkitystä. En ole ihan kaikkia keuloja ajanut ristiin molemmissa rungoissani, mutta nekin ovat putkien paksuuksien suhteen lähes identtiset ja niiden geometriaerotkin ovat marginaalisia.

Kevyestä teräskeulasta näkee kyllä ihan silmin sen kuinka se joustaa töyssyissa. Tai sen jouston näkee myös, kun painaa tangosta voimallisemmin alaspäin ihan paikallaan olessakin. Ja se siis kyllä joustaa, vaikka alla on Steilacoomit 2,5 barin paineilla. Ei siinä minusta ole mitään ihmeellistä, että alapäästä halkaisijaltaan 12,5 mm paksu ja 0,9 mm seinämäinen teräsputki joustaa, kun sen varaan laittaa pyörän ja kuskin painon. Saa tulla testaamaan. 

Renkaiden joustoon verrattuna keulan jousto toimii erilailla. Renkaiden jousto on tosi progressiivinen. Ne joustaa alusta lyhyen matkaa herkästi, mutta jousto jäykistyy nopeasti. Haarukan jousto jatkaa siitä, mihin renkaiden jousto loppuu, koska teräs joustaa ilmaa lineaarisemmin. Vrt. ilmaiskari vs. jousi-iskari keuloissa tai täysjoustoissa.

Mä olen noin kymmenen vuoden täysjäykkämaasturoinnilla saanut kyynärnivelet sen verran kuluneiksi, että kyynärpäät kipeytyy tärinästä melko helposti. Pidemmillä gg-lenkeillä kuitukeulan kanssa ne kipeytyy, teräskeulan kanssa ei - ja sillä ei ole plasebon kanssa mitään tekemistä. Putkelta runtatessa keulan joustamisen myös noteeraa ja ratakiskomaiseen ylikokokuitukeulaan tottuneelle se saattaa hyvinkin tuntua aluksi vähän oudolta, mutta siihen tottunut kokee sen niin, että sopiva jousto vaan rytmittää polkemista. Ero on samankaltainen kuin putkelta ajaminen vaikkapa 23 mm maantierenkaalla vs. 45 mm gg-renkaalla.

Paaton on siinä mielessä oikeassa, että joustamaton keula on ajossa omalla tavallaan kiva ja varsinkin sillloin kuin ajetaan osaamisen äärirajoilla, kuten vaikkapa cx-kisoissa, joita minäkin ajan mieluummin kuitukeulan kanssa. Toisaalta joustavamman keulan kanssa etupään pito säilyy paremmin ja senkin eron huomaa ihan käytännössä. Samoin sellaisissa töyssyissä, jotka pääsevät yllättämään, pyörä pysyy paremmin hanskassa joustavan keulan kanssa. Mä väittäisin, että mulla on ollut vuosien aikana useampikin tilanne, jossa joustava keula on seivannut tilanteen, jossa jäykemmän kanssa olisi voinut käydä köpelösti.

Kaksi ihan kunnon otb:ta olen ajanut teräskeulan kanssa myös. Toinen tilanteista oli sellainen, että kuitukeulan kanssa huonolla tuurilla runko olisi voinut vääntyä tai murtua. Hel CX:ssä on vuosien varrella mennyt kaksi kuitukeulaista teräsrunkoa paskaksi, yksi Pelago ja muostaakseni yksi Colossi, jotka eivät ole edes maailman ohutputkisimpia runkoja.

Case closed mun osalta. Kukin saa mun puolesta ajaa ihan just sellaisella keulalla ja pyörällä kuin itse tykkää ja mä tiedän, mikä itselläni toimii parhaiten.

----------


## nure

Paaton, 28milliset kyllä mutta kuitu ei fleksaa pahemmmin isonkaan miehen alla...

Qilty, kukas niitä pyöriä valmiina hankkii? En tarkkaan osaa sanoa mutta kyllä huomattavasti alle kasin moiseen painoon pääsisi...

----------


## karjala67

Canyonin mallistossa kevein gravel pyörä näyttäysi painavan n. 8,5 kg, mutta ei se maksakaan kuin hieman alle 5 kiloa..

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tuollaisista stenun mainitsemista joustavista teräskeuloista on sitten turha haaveilla nykystandardien mukaisilla levyjarrukeuloilla niin silloin on ihan sama ajaa kuitukeulalla, jos haluaa levyillä ajaa.


Canyonilta saa 2700 eurolla Ultimaten, joka painaa speksien mukaan 7.5kg. Yhtä gravel kuin nuo nuren jutut.

----------


## paaton

> Tuollaisista stenun mainitsemista joustavista teräskeuloista on sitten turha haaveilla nykystandardien mukaisilla levyjarrukeuloilla niin silloin on ihan sama ajaa kuitukeulalla, jos haluaa levyillä ajaa.



Jep. Kyllä minä siis uskon myöskin stenun joustojutut noiden kevyiden teräshaarukoiden kanssa. 
Voisin jopa kuvitella, että tuohon notkumiseenkin tottuu. 

Rengasvertailu oli sinällään hyvä, että itselläni meni aika kauan, ennenkuin totuin ajamaan 42mm renkailla matalilla paineilla. Ensimmäisillä lenkeillä fillari tuntui resolutejen kanssa kaamealta hetekalta. Pyörä vaan hyllyi. Kaikki poljintehokkuss ja hauskuus hävisi tuohon saakelin joustoon. No mutta siihen tosiaan tottui ja pyörä kulki edelleen kovaa. Joissain kohdissa selvästi kovempaa, mitä 35mm renkailla.

----------


## TERU

^ kevyt pyörä saa olla, no omani eivät ole, mutta nuo joustot näistä puuttuvat ja se on hyvä, kun omat voimat ovat vähäiset, ei edes renkaat saa olla lerput. 

Kaikkeen pyörissä tottuu, sen näkee tien päällä, kun seuraa kuskeja ympärillään. Pelkästään ajoasennot hämmästyttävät, kun itsellä tuohon seikkaan paljon huomiota sopivien välitysten lisäksi, huomauttamaan en käy ellei tule aloitetta joltakin. Tosin tämä tapaamani porukka itseni lisäksi ajaa ilman tavoitteita...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Rengasvertailu oli sinällään hyvä, että itselläni meni aika kauan, ennenkuin totuin ajamaan 42mm renkailla matalilla paineilla. Ensimmäisillä lenkeillä fillari tuntui resolutejen kanssa kaamealta hetekalta. Pyörä vaan hyllyi. Kaikki poljintehokkuss ja hauskuus hävisi tuohon saakelin joustoon. No mutta siihen tosiaan tottui ja pyörä kulki edelleen kovaa. Joissain kohdissa selvästi kovempaa, mitä 35mm renkailla.



Joo onhan se varmaan maantietaustalla tuollaista. Tuntuu se välillä omastakin mielestä pöljältä kun 43mm GG SK antaa kunnolla periksi putkelta runtatessa.

----------


## MAS

> Rengasvertailu oli sinällään hyvä, että itselläni meni aika kauan, ennenkuin totuin ajamaan 42mm renkailla matalilla paineilla. Ensimmäisillä lenkeillä fillari tuntui resolutejen kanssa kaamealta hetekalta. Pyörä vaan hyllyi. Kaikki poljintehokkuss ja hauskuus hävisi tuohon saakelin joustoon. No mutta siihen tosiaan tottui ja pyörä kulki edelleen kovaa. Joissain kohdissa selvästi kovempaa, mitä 35mm renkailla.







> Joo onhan se varmaan maantietaustalla tuollaista. Tuntuu se välillä omastakin mielestä pöljältä kun 43mm GG SK antaa kunnolla periksi putkelta runtatessa.



Jos tausta on tosiaan puhtaasti maantieltä niin ei muuta kuin lainaamaan / vuokraamaan joko täysjousto-maasturi vähintään 120mm joustoilla ja oikein paineet säädettynä, iskarit auki. Sillä kun runttaa mäkiä ylös niin sen jälkeen 40mm gravel-renkaiden mitätön periksiantaminen ei tunnu juuri miltään  :Hymy: 

Mitä tulee tuntemuksiin ja todellisuuteen niin taisi Rene Hersen Jan Heinekin monen muun ohessa olla arvioinut että leveämpiä renkaita ja alhaisempia paineita vastustettiin pitkään vain tuntemuksen varassa "ei tunnu nopealta". Ei tuntunut ei koska ihmiset olivat oppineet yhdistämään kovan vauhdin merkittävään tärinään ja kun tärinä puuttui niin ei tullut assosiaatiota vauhtiinkaan.

----------


## paaton

Onhan se isompi rengas varmasti hitaampi kiihdytyksissä, jossa ne watit katoaa ainakin osittain joustoon. Noita tilanteita on kuitenkin tosi vähän verrattuna etuihin, eli kannattaa totutella.

----------


## Firlefanz

Jan Heine ei esittänyt väitteensä perusteeksi yhtään mitään. Hän yksinkertaisesti vain keksi että koska kapeampien renkaiden tärinä karkealla asfaltilla on taajuudeltaan korkeampaa, ne tuntuivat pyöräilijöistä nopeammilta. Eihän Heine mikään historiantutkija väittänyt olevansa, mutta kyllähän tuohon kaipaisi todisteeksi edes jonkun lähteen. 

Eli tuohon voi uskoa, jos haluaa. Ja jos ei halua, voi olla sitä mieltä että Heine on "equal parts mythbuster and fearless self-promoter" :Cool: 

Sitä en epäile ollenkaan että kapeita ja kevyitä renkaita pidettiin nopeina siksi että ne olivat kapeita ja kevyitä, mutta ei niitä nopeina pidetty tuntemuksen vuoksi vaan siksi että ne todella olivat ihan kellolla mitattuina nopeampia, kun ajettiin sillioisilla renkailla ja silloisilla vanteilla kisavauhdeilla.  

Se on sitten toinen että juttu että esimerkiksi minä vielä joskus vuonna 2010 saatoin epäröidä 25-millisten renkaiden laittamista, koska pelkäsin antavani tasoitusta lenkkikavereille jotka ajoivat 23-millisillä :Leveä hymy:  Mutta ei sekään mihinkään tuntemukseen "oikeanlaisesta" tärinästä perustunut vaan yksinomaan siihen että minäkin olin senaikaisen paradigman vanki...

----------


## Qilty

> Ei ihan. Teräskeula on puoli senttiä lyhyempi kuin molemmat kuituiset. Vanhemmassa kuituisessa rake on 45 mm, uudemmassa 47 ja teräksisessä myös 47. Mutta väittäisin erojen olevan niin pieniä, että niillä ei ole minkäänlaista merkitystä. En ole ihan kaikkia keuloja ajanut ristiin molemmissa rungoissani, mutta nekin ovat putkien paksuuksien suhteen lähes identtiset ja niiden geometriaerotkin ovat marginaalisia.
> 
> Kevyestä teräskeulasta näkee kyllä ihan silmin sen kuinka se joustaa töyssyissa. Tai sen jouston näkee myös, kun painaa tangosta voimallisemmin alaspäin ihan paikallaan olessakin. Ja se siis kyllä joustaa, vaikka alla on Steilacoomit 2,5 barin paineilla. Ei siinä minusta ole mitään ihmeellistä, että alapäästä halkaisijaltaan 12,5 mm paksu ja 0,9 mm seinämäinen teräsputki joustaa, kun sen varaan laittaa pyörän ja kuskin painon. Saa tulla testaamaan. 
> 
> Renkaiden joustoon verrattuna keulan jousto toimii erilailla. Renkaiden jousto on tosi progressiivinen. Ne joustaa alusta lyhyen matkaa herkästi, mutta jousto jäykistyy nopeasti. Haarukan jousto jatkaa siitä, mihin renkaiden jousto loppuu, koska teräs joustaa ilmaa lineaarisemmin. Vrt. ilmaiskari vs. jousi-iskari keuloissa tai täysjoustoissa.
> 
> Mä olen noin kymmenen vuoden täysjäykkämaasturoinnilla saanut kyynärnivelet sen verran kuluneiksi, että kyynärpäät kipeytyy tärinästä melko helposti. Pidemmillä gg-lenkeillä kuitukeulan kanssa ne kipeytyy, teräskeulan kanssa ei - ja sillä ei ole plasebon kanssa mitään tekemistä. Putkelta runtatessa keulan joustamisen myös noteeraa ja ratakiskomaiseen ylikokokuitukeulaan tottuneelle se saattaa hyvinkin tuntua aluksi vähän oudolta, mutta siihen tottunut kokee sen niin, että sopiva jousto vaan rytmittää polkemista. Ero on samankaltainen kuin putkelta ajaminen vaikkapa 23 mm maantierenkaalla vs. 45 mm gg-renkaalla.
> 
> Paaton on siinä mielessä oikeassa, että joustamaton keula on ajossa omalla tavallaan kiva ja varsinkin sillloin kuin ajetaan osaamisen äärirajoilla, kuten vaikkapa cx-kisoissa, joita minäkin ajan mieluummin kuitukeulan kanssa. Toisaalta joustavamman keulan kanssa etupään pito säilyy paremmin ja senkin eron huomaa ihan käytännössä. Samoin sellaisissa töyssyissä, jotka pääsevät yllättämään, pyörä pysyy paremmin hanskassa joustavan keulan kanssa. Mä väittäisin, että mulla on ollut vuosien aikana useampikin tilanne, jossa joustava keula on seivannut tilanteen, jossa jäykemmän kanssa olisi voinut käydä köpelösti.
> ...



En mä epäillytkään että teräskeula ei joustaisi. Vaan huomaako sen tärinän vaimennuksen kun kumit on 40+mm. Tuon pidon lisääntymisen kyllä saattaisi huomata, ehkä.

----------


## paaton

Varmasti huomaa, mutta tuo on täysin turhaa miettimistä. Ei kukaan enää aja vannejarruilla  :Hymy:

----------


## Gary oin'

> En mä epäillytkään että teräskeula ei joustaisi. Vaan huomaako sen tärinän vaimennuksen kun kumit on 40+mm. Tuon pidon lisääntymisen kyllä saattaisi huomata, ehkä.



Minä luin vastauksena tähän suoraan tämän:




> Renkaiden joustoon verrattuna keulan jousto toimii erilailla. Renkaiden jousto on tosi progressiivinen. Ne joustaa alusta lyhyen matkaa herkästi, mutta jousto jäykistyy nopeasti. Haarukan jousto jatkaa siitä, mihin renkaiden jousto loppuu, koska teräs joustaa ilmaa lineaarisemmin. Vrt. ilmaiskari vs. jousi-iskari keuloissa tai täysjoustoissa.



Omissa samankaltaisia tuntemuksia vähemmän tieteellisenä: Surly Pacer 35mm Gravelkingeillä on käsille mukavampi tärinässä ja töyssyissä kuin Genesis Vagabond 44mm Vredestein Aventuralla. Kumit toki suodattavat pienemmän tärinän, mutta kovemmat iskut tulevat kovalla levyjarrukeulalla kovempaa käsille. Näissä erot on monin tavoin suuret, eikä tuo Pacerin 900g vannejarrukeulakaan mikään kevyt ja joustava ole. Ajopaineina GK:lla 2.4bar, Aventurassa 2.0bar. Molemmissa kevyt alumiinitanko ja sama Fizik Tempo-teippi.

Muoks selkeämmäksi.

----------


## nure

Teräskeula joustaa kyllä hieman/sopivasti vaikka olisikin suorajalkainen. MachoManin teräksinen muuttui aikoinaan Ritcheyn kuituiseen niin koko pyöräkin muuttui. Hyvä tai huono, siihen osaa sanoa, johtunee etten niin kovin herkkä tärinöille.
Alumiinikeulaisista, kylläkin enemmän maastopyörä tyyppisistä, ei kovinkaan paljoa hyvää sanottavaa.

----------


## MAS

> Jan Heine ei esittänyt väitteensä perusteeksi yhtään mitään. Hän yksinkertaisesti vain keksi että koska kapeampien renkaiden tärinä karkealla asfaltilla on taajuudeltaan korkeampaa, ne tuntuivat pyöräilijöistä nopeammilta. Eihän Heine mikään historiantutkija väittänyt olevansa, mutta kyllähän tuohon kaipaisi todisteeksi edes jonkun lähteen. 
> 
> Eli tuohon voi uskoa, jos haluaa. Ja jos ei halua, voi olla sitä mieltä että Heine on "equal parts mythbuster and fearless self-promoter"
> 
> Sitä en epäile ollenkaan että kapeita ja kevyitä renkaita pidettiin nopeina siksi että ne olivat kapeita ja kevyitä, mutta ei niitä nopeina pidetty tuntemuksen vuoksi vaan siksi että ne todella olivat ihan kellolla mitattuina nopeampia, kun ajettiin sillioisilla renkailla ja silloisilla vanteilla kisavauhdeilla.  
> 
> Se on sitten toinen että juttu että esimerkiksi minä vielä joskus vuonna 2010 saatoin epäröidä 25-millisten renkaiden laittamista, koska pelkäsin antavani tasoitusta lenkkikavereille jotka ajoivat 23-millisillä Mutta ei sekään mihinkään tuntemukseen "oikeanlaisesta" tärinästä perustunut vaan yksinomaan siihen että minäkin olin senaikaisen paradigman vanki...



Muistelin lukeneeni tuosta jossain Jan Heinen taustoitusta jossa perusteli väittämäänsä sillä miten ihmiset yleensä käyttävät heuristiikkaa havaintojensa tulkinnoissa ja päätöksiensä tukena. Ihmisen käyttämästä heuristiikasta ja ajattelun erilaisissa kokeissa todennetuista vinoumista löytyy sitten materiaalia runsaasti jota mm. Kahneman on kirjoittanut helposti luettavaan muotoon. Ei siis Heinellä toki mikään tieteellinen koe, mutta enemmän kuin puhdas arvaus. Toistepäin voi miettiä kuinka moni on sitten tehnyt (aikanaan) omaa kellotusta eri renkailla ja paineilla, ja ketkä vain ottivat muualta tulleen tiedon ja soveltivat sitä myös tilanteissa joihin se ei enää pätenyt esim. kapeat renkaat korkeilla paineilla tyypilliselle ropuliaiselle suomalaiselle asfaltille.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Canyon laittoi "esimainoksen" tulevasta uudesta gravelistä. Ilmeisesti kuiturunko normaalilla kippurasarvilla, jos yhtään näin oikein.

----------


## Hower

> Canyon laittoi "esimainoksen" tulevasta uudesta gravelistä. Ilmeisesti kuiturunko normaalilla kippurasarvilla, jos yhtään näin oikein.



Ei sulla linkkiä olisi tarjota?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ei ja ei siitä paljon kostunut. Canyonin sivulla näytti olevan pyörän keulasta tiiserikuva. Voi olla tuon perusteella myös alua.

----------


## duris

> Ei sulla linkkiä olisi tarjota?



https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/canyon-launch-event/

----------


## nure

^^Oliskin takapakkia jos alua joten suunnattomasti ihmettelen, voi olla että käynti optikolla vois myös auttaa...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kyllä tuo kuiturungolta näyttää. Eritoten tuo arvontakuvan teaseri.

----------


## Visqu

> Canyon laittoi "esimainoksen" tulevasta uudesta gravelistä. Ilmeisesti kuiturunko normaalilla kippurasarvilla, jos yhtään näin oikein.



Jännittävää, seat stayn alue näyttää vähäsen nykyiseltä Ultimatelta. Joku nopea gravel samaan henkeen kuin Aspero?

Nykyiseen Ultimateen muuten mahtuu 35mm G-One Speed kun kiekon sisäleveys on 19mm  :Hymy:

----------


## EeTee80

Maasturi myyty tänään ja nyt ois tarkoitus siirtyä tasamaa hommiin. Kiikarissa siis cyclo/gravelpyörä. Saakos edes fillareita mistään nykyään? Canyonillakin näytti toimitusajat menevän aikasintaan elokuulle. Käytettyjäkin kattellu, mutta kun ei ole tämän tyyppisistä fillareista sitten mitään käryä, niin en osaa oikein kattoo oikeenlaista. Lähinnä koon suhteen siis. Ukolla vartta ihan kohtuudella, 1.90 ja reipas sata kiloa.

----------


## LRD2.0

> Maasturi myyty tänään ja nyt ois tarkoitus siirtyä tasamaa hommiin. Kiikarissa siis cyclo/gravelpyörä. Saakos edes fillareita mistään nykyään? Canyonillakin näytti toimitusajat menevän aikasintaan elokuulle. Käytettyjäkin kattellu, mutta kun ei ole tämän tyyppisistä fillareista sitten mitään käryä, niin en osaa oikein kattoo oikeenlaista. Lähinnä koon suhteen siis. Ukolla vartta ihan kohtuudella, 1.90 ja reipas sata kiloa.



Luet pari viestiä ylöspäin ja venailet pari päivää niin eiköhän Canyonilta tule uutta gravelia heti tilattavaksi.

----------


## gallodepelea

Siitä heti alle 61 cm 2021 Cube crossari alle 1600€ ja 105 osilla ja hiilarikeulalla. Kestää 115 kg kuskin :
https://rtech.fi/tuote/cube_cross_ra...ra?attr1_id=45

----------


## Oulunjulli

Canyoniinkin näkyy tulevan tuo pulttikiinnitys top tubeen laukulle, mullakin on niin gravelissa kuin läskissäkin sellaiset kiinnitykset, mutta hyvin hankalaa semmoista ihte laukkua on löytää.
Jotain isoja on Salsalla ja muilla, mutta sellaista pienempää ja ns aerompaa ei oikein tutkaan osu että saa avaimet ja minityökalut pois taskusta.
Onko niitä olemassa? Eikä tuon nyt oikein yli viittä kymppiä kuuluisi maksaa, vanha tarranauhanen toimii mutta tieten vähän hieroo jälkiä.

----------


## Puskis

^Eikö siitä vanhasta voi ottaa nauhoja pois, tehdä reiät ja ruuvata kiinni?

Toi on ainakin melko pieni: https://larunpyora.com/tuote/xlab-stealth-pocket-200/

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^^ Itse tein evocin laukusta tuollaisen. Siinä tulee irtoremmit mukana. Remmit pois, pohjan mitan mukainen vahvike jostain(itse tein muovisesta pyykinpesuainepullosta), reiät laukun pohjaan ja vahvikemuoviin ja pulteilla kiinni toptubeen. Tulee hyvä ja laajenee aika paljon tuo laukkuvalikoima, jos jaksaa nähdä vaivaa sen 5 minuuttia mitä muovin leikkaaminen ja reikien tekeminen ottaa.

----------


## paaton

Tuo olisi kyllä hyvä. Minulla on ollut monasti jo porakone kädessä. Siis jos surauttaisi omaan vanhempaan nineriin reiät kuituun. Vielä en ole kuitenkaan uskaltanut. 

Sellanen nauhalaukku ei oikein pysy, kun ei ole stemmin alla rikkoja.

----------


## nure

Tosiaan ei mikään ongelma modata remmilaukkua pulteille sopivaksi. Tuollainen remmikiinnitteinen ärsyttää kun hinkkaa laakeria vasten ja heilui, ei kestänyt kokeilu kuin yhden lenkin. 
Niittimutteri olisi oiva ratkaisu, teräs- ja alurunkoon tuskin ongelma ja liekö kuitunenkaan kahdesta pienestä reiästä heikkenee, takuu tod.näk. raukeaa...

----------


## Nickname

Tai ostaa satulalaukun jos ei oo valmiita pultinpaikkoja vaakaputkessa, ei mene runkotakuut ja mahtuu kaikki samat kamat mitkä tuohon toptube-laukkuun, toki satulalaukku on äärimmäisen epämuodikas...

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Tai ostaa satulalaukun jos ei oo valmiita pultinpaikkoja vaakaputkessa, ei mene runkotakuut ja mahtuu kaikki samat kamat mitkä tuohon toptube-laukkuun, toki satulalaukku on äärimmäisen epämuodikas...



Itselläni on molemmat käytössä. Satulalaukussa on varasisuri, työkalut, pumppu ja kumihanskoja. Toptubelaukussa kulkee lenkin aikana tarvittavat energiat(geelit/patukat).

----------


## Firlefanz

Nyt näkisimme mielellämme Nicknamen perehtyvän hieman siihen mitä tuommoiseen laukkuun yleensä laitetaan ja mihin tarkoitukseen ja miten sitä yleensä käytetään. 

Yllättävän monella gravelfillaristilla muuten on pyörässään sekä top tube bag että saddle bag ja molemmat ainakin lähtiessä täynnä.


PS Voihan niitä kamoja laittaa ajopaidan tai -takin taskuunkin tai käyttää runkolaukkua tai tankolaukkua. Tai pysähtyä kaivamaan satulalaukusta niitä top tube -laukkuun laitettavia kamoja aina kun niitä tarvitsee tai jotain sieltä haluaisi.

----------


## Nickname

> Itselläni on molemmat käytössä. Satulalaukussa on varasisuri, työkalut, pumppu ja kumihanskoja. Toptubelaukussa kulkee lenkin aikana tarvittavat energiat(geelit/patukat).



Järkevä ratkaisu.





> Nyt näkisimme mielellämme Nicknamen perehtyvän hieman siihen mitä tuommoiseen laukkuun yleensä laitetaan ja mihin tarkoitukseen ja miten sitä yleensä käytetään...



Riippunee jokaisesta itsestään mitä sinne laittaa, en ole perehtynyt gravel maailmaan koska ei oikeastaan kiinnosta, mutta se ei varmaan tarkoita että ei voisi kommentoida asiaan mikä ei ole varsinaisesti gravel spesifioitu.

"..saa avaimet ja minityökalut pois taskusta..."  Tämän pohjalta lähdin liikkeelle, ei puhuttu geeleistä, patukoista tai muusta mitä tarvitsee ajon aikana.



On ollut aina virhe osallistua tämän aiheen keskusteluun ja oli näemmä myös nyt, gravel maailma tuntuu olevan sellainen missä ei "ei tosi harrastajille" ole sijaa.

----------


## Firlefanz

> On ollut aina virhe osallistua tämän aiheen keskusteluun ja oli näemmä myös nyt, gravel maailma tuntuu olevan sellainen missä ei "ei tosi harrastajille" ole sijaa.



Ainoa virhe on "osallistua keskusteluun" aiheesta johon itsekin tietää olevansa jokseenkin perehtymätön tekemällä heppoisia oletuksia ja johtopäätöksiä ja esittämällä sitten asiansa kovin rehvakkaaseen tyyliin ja jo lähtökohtaisesti kärjistämällä jonkinlaista vastakkainasettelua hakemalla - ja esiintyä sitten kovasti loukkaantuneena ja valittaa että hänet halutaan poikkeavien mielipiteidensä vuoksi sulkea keskustelun ulkopuolelle.

Olisit vallan hyvin voinut esimerkiksi tyytyä kysymään miksi ne avaimet ja työkalut halutaan laittaa nimenomaan putkilaukkuun ja miksei vanha ja kaikkien tuntema ratkaisu eli satulalaukku jollekin (tai gravelfillaristeille yleisesti, jos todella niin sattui ymmärtämään) kelpaa. Mutta ei, piti päästä naljailemaan tai ainakin yrittämään olla muka hauska...

----------


## Oulunjulli

Jesh, tuo Xlab ja sen himpun isommat sisaret mimmoista kokoluokkaa haussa. Ne tekstit siinä hieman sylettää. Ehkäpä tosiaan sama pitää silmät auki ja katsella sopiva muoviläsy sen nykyisen kympin laukun pohjaksi joka ainakin tilavuudeltaan sopiva ja matala nyssäkkä joka ei notku polvien eteen. Niin tuohon top tubeen avaimet kun jotenkin niitä haluaa pitää silmällä koko ajan ja usein ainoan vetoketjullisen taskun varaa puhelin.
Geelejä harvemmin on  mukana, kiskon juomana, ja jos onkin niin ne ei haittaa vaikka avoimesta paidan taskusta katoavat jos ei muualle sovi.

----------


## paaton

Niin siis juurikin rospuuttoaikana sitä tilaa ei vaan ole liikaa. Takataskut on täynnä ajokamaa. Kesällähän ei tarvita välttämättä mitään laukkuja

----------


## Lovejoy

> Tosiaan ei mikään ongelma modata remmilaukkua pulteille sopivaksi. Tuollainen remmikiinnitteinen ärsyttää kun hinkkaa laakeria vasten ja heilui, ei kestänyt kokeilu kuin yhden lenkin. 
> Niittimutteri olisi oiva ratkaisu, teräs- ja alurunkoon tuskin ongelma ja liekö kuitunenkaan kahdesta pienestä reiästä heikkenee, takuu tod.näk. raukeaa...



Pohjaan jäykiste johon reiät ja pari pantaa, jolla kiristää laukun vaakaputkeen kiinni. Tehnyt töissä toiseen käyttötarkoitukseen vähän vastaavalla periaatteella (turkkilevy + panta) ja hyvin ovat pysyneet. Pannan väliin voi vielä jonkun kumin laittaa suojaamaan runkoa ja lisäämään kitkaa.

----------


## pturunen

Onko kokemusta kolmansien valmistajien kuitukeuloista, jossa olisi pultinpaikat esim. Anything Cage varten?

----------


## Pancho

> Canyoniinkin näkyy tulevan tuo pulttikiinnitys top tubeen laukulle, mullakin on niin gravelissa kuin läskissäkin sellaiset kiinnitykset, mutta hyvin hankalaa semmoista ihte laukkua on löytää.
> Jotain isoja on Salsalla ja muilla, mutta sellaista pienempää ja ns aerompaa ei oikein tutkaan osu että saa avaimet ja minityökalut pois taskusta.
> Onko niitä olemassa? Eikä tuon nyt oikein yli viittä kymppiä kuuluisi maksaa, vanha tarranauhanen toimii mutta tieten vähän hieroo jälkiä.



Apiduralla ja Restrapilla on mm. kyseiset laukut:
https://www.apidura.com/shop/racing-...top-tube-pack/
https://eu.restrap.com/products/bolt...39308797968451

Inasen pienempiä kuin Salsan laukku. Ja tosiaan aika helppo itsekin tehdä. "Bolt on top tube bag" hakusanoilla löytynee valikoima, mitä on olemassa valmiina.

----------


## Puskis

Tommonen magneettiläpällinen, kuten Apiduralla tai Revelatella, tuntuu ainakin ideana toimivammalta kuin vetoketjullinen.

Tuossa on tollanen ratkaisu reiättömään runkoon, jos porakone ja niittimutterit tuntuu liian rajulta toimenpiteeltä: https://www.76projects.com/shop/ass-anti-strap-system

----------


## Ohiampuja

En minäkään runkoon lähtisi reikiä poraamaan, ennemmin yrittäisin modata jonkun adapterin epoksilla kiinni siihen vaakaputken päälle. Vaikka picatinny-kiskosta. Toiminnallisen ammunnan puolelta löytyy hyviä aihioita jos kiinnostaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Entä jos laittaisi 2-puoleisella teipillä sopivan pellinpalan kiinni ja laukun sisälle magnettiikiiinnitys. Voisi olla aika huomaamaton ja helppo käyttöinen.

----------


## HarryDunne

Rohkeneeko kysyä minkälaisia lenkkejä palstan gravelmiehet polkee, jos patukoitakin on mukana laukullinen?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Rohkeneeko kysyä minkälaisia lenkkejä palstan gravelmiehet polkee, jos patukoitakin on mukana laukullinen?



Rohkenee toki. Itselläni kesto on yleenaä 4-5 tuntia. Parin tunnin lenkit ajelen pelkällä vedellä, mutta pidempien lenkkien aikana olen tottunut ottamaan energiaa mukaan ja myös usein sitä nauttimaan kesken lenkin. Tästä syystä ehkä pahemmat bonkkailut ovat jääneet osaltani kokematta. Ja mitä tuohon omaan laukkuun mahtuu noita käyttämiäni patukoita, niin puhutaan neljästä patukasta ja noin 500kcal energiamäärästä.

----------


## Lovejoy

Lyhyet lenkit kanssa ihan vedellä ( 40-50km) ja pidemmille pari eväskeksiä ja suklaapatukkaa. Myös retkipyöräillessä on aina jotain pientä purtavaa käsien ulottuvilla, jos ei muuta niin piristää ainakin fiilistä, kun on jotain herkkua. Joskus jäävät kyllä syömättä, jos tulee jossain huoltsikalla nautittua munkkikahvit.

----------


## Lovejoy

Jaa niin, en ehkä tämän palstan mittapuulla täytä grevelmies kriteeriä, ehkä enemmän puolivillainen untuvikko ja omat pitkät lenkit on max 100 km.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Rohkeneeko kysyä minkälaisia lenkkejä palstan gravelmiehet polkee, jos patukoitakin on mukana laukullinen?



Gravelmiehestä tiedä mutta siinä 100-150km on pidemmät graveloinnit.

----------


## Qilty

100+km lenkeille yritetään kyllä aina sisällyttää burgeri. Sen alle pärjää parilla snickersillä ja vedellä

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Se on kun tuolla erämaassa tetsaa niin burgereita ei saa joka kulmalla.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Alle satkun ajoille ei varsinaisesti ole mitään tapaa, mitä mukaan otan, vai otanko juoman lisäksi mitään. Päivän soraretkille välillä laitan runkolaukun tai selkään repun. Parhaalta ratkaisulta on tuntunut se, että osa painosta, kuten pari juomapulloa, on pyörässä ja osa kuskin selässä. Jotenkin pyörä alkaa tuntua raskaalta ja elottomalta mikäli itse pyörässä kiinni olevan paino kasvaa. Pariakaan kiloa en selässä juuri huomaa.

----------


## EeTee80

No tänään Kuopion kivijalat läpi, ja eihän sieltä ainakaan tähän hätään mitään löytynyt. Sitten google laulamaan ja Velosportista löytyi tällanen Cannondale.  

https://velosport.fi/verkkokauppa/fi...ora-p-99050-11 

Ainakin tilaus meni sisään ja maksukin ok. Silti kyllä vähän jännittää pitääkö varastosaldot paikkaansa… ???? Ja vieläkin näyttäis varastossa olevan.

----------


## HarryDunne

> 100+km lenkeille yritetään kyllä aina sisällyttää burgeri. Sen alle pärjää parilla snickersillä ja vedellä



 :Leveä hymy: 
Burgeri on kyllä jäänyt kokeilematta.. itelle satasella piisaa jäätelö+mehua ja vähän geeliä/karkkia.
Kovin paljon yli satasia tulee niin harvoin että niistä ei kannata puhua mitään..

----------


## nure

Harry, kulkee mukana muutakin kun energiapatukat, puhelin ja työkalut... Satasen lenkki tarvii moiset kuitenkin...

----------


## stenu

> Tuollaisista stenun mainitsemista joustavista teräskeuloista on sitten turha haaveilla nykystandardien mukaisilla levyjarrukeuloilla niin silloin on ihan sama ajaa kuitukeulalla, jos haluaa levyillä ajaa.



Joo voi olla noin. Mulla ei ole enemmälti kokemusta kuin maasturilevarikeuloista, Vicious Cyclesin 26-tuumaisesta ja Salsan CroMosta sekä 26- että 29-tuumaisena. Niissä kyllä jouston huomasi/huomaa. 29-tuumainen Salsa on noista jäykin. Noihin 26-tuumaisiin verrattuna nykymaailman teräksiset gg-levarikeulat on aika painavia eli keskimäärin noin samanpainoisia ellei jopa vähän painavampia. Vannejarruaikaiset Kona P2 triple butted -keulat painoi muistaakseni n. 790 g (a-c 41 cm) ja esim. Brother ilmoittaa Kepplerin keulan painoksi 1 kg (a-c 39,5 cm).

Aika fleksaava oli myös Ritcheyn 29-tuumainen kuitukeula 1 1/8" kaulaputkella. 

Käytiin Pelagosta hakemassa rouvan pyörään etutartsi kesän retkiä varten ja otin myymälätyypit Stavangerista. Sen keula vaikutti varsin järeältä (ja runko samoin). Vähän kiinnostaisi testata, että pystyykö kustomina tekemään sellaisen levarihaarukan, joka oikeasti joustaisi, mutta ei kierry jarruttaessa häiritseän paljoa. Pienen kiertymisen kanssa varmaan voi elää.

----------


## nure

^Itsellä oli MachoManissa vastaava Ritcheyn keula ja oli melko jäykkä verrattuna alkuperäiseen suoraan teräskeulaan.

----------


## stenu

> ^Itsellä oli MachoManissa vastaava Ritcheyn keula ja oli melko jäykkä verrattuna alkuperäiseen suoraan teräskeulaan.



Ritsin maasturikeulan jaloissa on pyöreä profiili toisin kuin CX-keuloissa, joten niitä ei varmaan oikein voi verrata.

----------


## nure

Stenu, vaikuttaakos nuo pyöreiltä https://r2-bike.com/RITCHEY-Rigid-Fo...k-Release-2020

----------


## villepolkee

Löytyykö kokemusta/mielipiteitä Lauf Smoothie -ohjaustangosta (https://www.laufcycling.com/product/lauf-smoothie)?
Myyntipuheiden mukaan vähän tärinää käsille hiekkatiehommissa, mutta kauheesti tietoa ei löydy netistä.

Veroinen ja rahteineen tolle tulisi hintaa 260€, eli ei ihan halpa.

----------


## Nyyppä123

Kysymys: mikä on hinta/laadultaan hyvä Gravel noin 2000€ max? Eri vaihtoehtoja ja saatavuus? Vaihdan nykyisen Trek Farley 5 -2021Graveliin. Käyttötarkoitus: seka-ajoa. Kiitos!

----------


## josku

> Kysymys: mikä on hinta/laadultaan hyvä Gravel noin 2000€ max? Eri vaihtoehtoja ja saatavuus? Vaihdan nykyisen Trek Farley 5 -2021Graveliin. Käyttötarkoitus: seka-ajoa. Kiitos!



Tekisi mieli vastata että se minkä satut kesäksi saamaan, koska tuntuu että aika moni varasto on loppu. Tässä yksi hyvä vaihtoehto jos löytyisi jostain. Tampereella kävisin kyselemässä myös Signaturessa. 
"CUBE Nuroad C:62 Pro 2021 gravel grinder - Rtech" https://rtech.fi/tuote/cube_nuroad_c...gravel_grinder

----------


## stenu

> Stenu, vaikuttaakos nuo pyöreiltä https://r2-bike.com/RITCHEY-Rigid-Fo...k-Release-2020



Niin siis siinä mtb-haarukassa, joka mulla oli, on pyöreät putket ja se oli ihan ok joustava kuitukeulaksi, mutta ilmeisesti ymmärsin väärin aiemman kommenttisi.

(Olen kyllä testannut pikaisesti Swiss Crossia, jossa on toi cx-haarukka ja ei äkkiseltään tuntunut minustakaan mitenkään erityisen mukavalta sekään, mutta ei ole siis enemmälti kokemusta siitä.)





> Löytyykö kokemusta/mielipiteitä Lauf Smoothie -ohjaustangosta (https://www.laufcycling.com/product/lauf-smoothie)?
> Myyntipuheiden mukaan vähän tärinää käsille hiekkatiehommissa, mutta kauheesti tietoa ei löydy netistä.
> 
> Veroinen ja rahteineen tolle tulisi hintaa 260€, eli ei ihan halpa.



Ei ole kokemusta Laufista, mutta tangoissa on kyllä eroja ihan oikeasti. Mitä kevyempi ja yläsosastaan lintatumpi tanko, niin sitä löysempi se on, joten vaimentaa paremmin.

3T Superergo Team ainakin joustelee mukavasti vaikka ohjastaa teräskeulan välityksellä Steilacoomia.

----------


## nure

^Itsellä Prime Primavera ja en ainakaan kovin suurta eroa huomannut edelliseen "normi"kuitutankoon verrattuna. Ainoa olennainen ero että yläotteella kädet lepää...

----------


## stenu

> ^Itsellä Prime Primavera ja en ainakaan kovin suurta eroa huomannut edelliseen "normi"kuitutankoon verrattuna. Ainoa olennainen ero että yläotteella kädet lepää...



Joo ei ne yksittäisistä tekijöistä - olivatpa mitä hyvänsä - syntyvät syntyvät erot ole välttämättä yksistään ajokokemusta mullistavia, mutta joetkin syntyvät pienistä puroista. Kun on joustakylkinen rengas, mukavakulkuinen eruhaarukka ja tärinöitä vaimentava tanko, niin saa oikeasti mukavan etupään ilman mekaanisia jousituselementtejäkin.

----------


## paaton

> ^Itsellä Prime Primavera ja en ainakaan kovin suurta eroa huomannut edelliseen "normi"kuitutankoon verrattuna. Ainoa olennainen ero että yläotteella kädet lepää...



No tuohan on wigglen brändätty kiinantanko. Ihan kauheata laatua ei kannata odotella.

Tangoissa on huikeita eroja, riippuen mihin käyttööln ne on tehty. Minulla on 3t aeronova roadissa ja se on ainakin aivan lerppu. Takuulla joustaa ja vaimentaa. Dropit kääntyy painamalla. Wigglen tanko ei jousta yhtään mihinkään, eli vaimennusta tuolta ei kannata odotella.

----------


## Rawjunk

Mulla ei menny Apexin kahvat paikalleen tuohon Primaveran tankoon, karhennus otti vielä damagea, niin saa nähdä saako edes mitään hyvitystä  :Irvistys:  Joku ylhäältä 40cm leveä, 42cm dropeilta aerotanko alle 200e ois kova.

----------


## misopa

^Käykö tämä? Flare 4°.

https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/osa...ero-handlebar/

Minulla on tuo Revoltissa ja en keksi oikein moittimistakaan.

----------


## nure

Paaton, eiköhän tuossa hintaluokassa kaikki tule Kiinasta ja en tosiaan mitään virheitä laadussa löydy...
Rawjunk, aika ihmeellistä kun Forcen kahvoilla mitään ongelmaa ja tuskin saman valmistajan kummempia eroja kiinnityksessä...

----------


## Kuntoilija

Paaton valitsi sanansa ilmeisesti hiukan väärin. Tarkoitti varmaa, että tuossa tangossa on myynnillinen pääpaino sillä, että se on kuitua, ei sillä mitä mitä kunnollisella suunnittelulla kuitutangosta saisi irti esim. sitä mukavuutta.

Luin tuon Nuren tangon arvostelun, kyseessä on aerotanko jossa on nimenomaan haettu jäykkyyttä. Ei ehkä paras verokki kun haetaan mukavuutta tangosta.

----------


## villepolkee

> ^Käykö tämä? Flare 4°.
> 
> https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/osa...ero-handlebar/
> 
> Minulla on tuo Revoltissa ja en keksi oikein moittimistakaan.



Löysin tosta yhden arvostelun (https://www.feedthehabit.com/gear-re...dlebar-review/), jossa sanottiin "Nice and stiff while reducing chatter" mutta toisaalta "Could have a bit more chatter reduction". Ota tosta nyt sit selvää. Ainakaan Easton ei sitä tai EC70 AX:ää kauheesti markkinoi tolla.

Muutenkaan en kauheesti innostu noista aerotangoista kun pitäisi saada lamppu, garmini ja soittokello kiinni.

No, laitoin Laufin tilaukseen. Toivottavasti on hyvä. Miten paha homma tangon vaihto on? Mietin että teenkö itte vai vienkö liikkeeseen niin voisivat samalla vähän lyhentää ylimääräisiä ohjainputkesta stemmin yläpuolelta.

----------


## paaton

Mulla joku vanhempi easton 90 tanko yhdessä pyörässä. Tosi hyvä, mutta tosiaan rakennettu vaan jäykäksi ja kevyeksi. 

Kannattaa katsella gravelliin suunniteltuja, jos ei muuten tiedä tankoa notkeaksi. 3t:n tangot ovat aika lerppuja.

----------


## nure

Kuntoilija, kyllä kiinantuotannon joku aina suunnittele ellei sitten mistään kopiosta kyse. Tanko toimii hyvin mitoitukselta ja "istuu" hyvin itselle. Lisäksi tuollaiseksi tangoksi myös yllättävän kevyt...

----------


## Kuntoilija

Juu juu, mutta tuossa ei lähtökohtana ole ollut mukavuuden maksimointi vaan ihan muut.

----------


## nure

^Mukavuuden maksimointi ei kuulu näihin hommiin ja jos mukavuutta hakee niin ei kannata näitä hommia harrastaa. Edellinen oli Deda Superleggera ja kyllä Prime kokonaisuutena ainakin itsellä toimii paremmin mutta makuasioitahan nuo kaikki on...

----------


## Rawjunk

> ^Käykö tämä? Flare 4°.
> 
> https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/osa...ero-handlebar/
> 
> Minulla on tuo Revoltissa ja en keksi oikein moittimistakaan.



Tuo piti itseasiassa alun perin ostaa, mut päädyin Primeen ulkonäön takia. Jos Wiggleltä tulee jotain hyvitystä, niin sit varmaan tuo. 

Tulin just lenkiltä missä oli pari haastavampaa kohtaa, niin mietin oliko 42cm tanko sittenkin parempi(se oli tosin eri pyörässäkin kiinni  :Hymy: )

----------


## LRD2.0

https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/search/?lang=en_FI&q=grizl

Canyonin uusi graveli tilattavissa, hinnat alkaen 1999.

Erot Grailiin 
https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/blog-co...-vs-grizl.html

----------


## pturunen

Canyonin kanssa on ikuinen ongelma, että pyörä on hyvä ajaa, järkevän hintainen ja hyvillä osilla, eikä miellytä silmää sitten pätkääkään. Tuostakaan ei pikaiseen keksi ulkonäön lisäksi mitään tuomittavaa.

----------


## Föhn

^ Nuo kolme ensin mainittua kumoaa  kyllä tuon viimeiseksi mainitun.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

*Grizl CF SLX 8 Di2*4.599,00 €


Tuossa saa kyllä jo ihan hyvää vastinetta rahoille, kun on GRX Di2 ja DT Swissin kuitukiekot.

----------


## Föhn

Melkein olisin toivonut että olisi tullut myös pelkkänä runkona.

----------


## Aakoo

Mun mielestä tämä on jo todella hyvän näköinen edelliseen gravel-kötöstykseen nähden. Kuitugraveli ihan ok osilla pariin tonniin ja vielä heti saatavilla, luulen että myydään aika pikaisesti loppuun.

----------


## paaton

Eikö porukka nää suurinta juttua? Tämä ei ole integroiduilla kaapeleilla. Minusta todella viisas ratkaisu gravelliin. Tuon vuoksi hinta pysyy järkevänä, eikä/tai spacerikasa ole ole järkyttävän näköinen möhkylä.

----------


## nure

^Loppupeleissä kun pyörää tekee niin ulkonäkö melko olennainen seikka...

----------


## Rawjunk

Huh, onneksi oli tuommoinen bikepacking orientoitunut muhku, kun vasta ostin Asperon  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## nure

Föhn, joskus sellainen mielikuva että Canyonin runkosetit suht kalliita pyörään kokonaiseen pyörään verrattuna. Siis helppo ratkaisu, osta pyörä ja myy ylijäämät pois.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tuostakaan ei pikaiseen keksi ulkonäön lisäksi mitään tuomittavaa.



Ja kun minusta tuo on oikein hyvän näköinen. Minulla on konservatiivinen maku, tykkään kun pyörät ovat perinteisen näköisiä...  :Hymy:

----------


## K.Kuronen

Ehkä tuo Grizl tarvitsee 10 000 pölyistä, kivistä ja rapaista kilometriä, niin sitten siitä kuoriutuu jotakin. Uutena ja puhtaana on mielestäni tylsä, ei mitään mihin silmä saisi otteen.

----------


## ViP

Vähän tylsä kieltämättä, mutta aika kovat speksit hintaansa nähden. Ekar- ja Di2-versiot etenkin aika hyviä, kun noita komponentteja ei tällä hetkellä juuri mistään saa erikseen. Parin tonnin kuituversio tulee myös menemään aika haipakkaa. Onneksi ei oo tarvetta vaihtaa tällä hetkellä  :Hymy:

----------


## hece

> Parin tonnin kuituversio tulee myös menemään aika haipakkaa.



Meni jo. Elokuussa lisää tarjolle.

----------


## kervelo

> Ekar- ja Di2-versiot etenkin aika hyviä, kun noita komponentteja ei tällä hetkellä juuri mistään saa erikseen...



Cyclingtipsin mukaan Grizlien komponentit ym.varustelu on aluekohtaista. Esim.ekaria saa Euroopassa, mutta ei jenkeissä. Jutussa on myös mainittu, että shimpan osasarjoihin olisi mahdollisesti tulossa lähikuukausina päivityksiä, jotta paremmin pystyisivät kilpailemaan Ekarin ja SRAMmin sarjojen kanssa.

----------


## TheMiklu

Ei Canyon ole kuitenkaan laatuongelmiaan saanut korjattua kun vakiona tulee jo ruuvattava pressfit keskiö. Yleensä sen ovat vasta takuuna antaneet narisevan keskiön korjaukseen 
Mutta muutenhan tuo on kyllä perfecto. Nopeasti meni, mikä ei yllätys. Siellä oli ynnätty, että kaikille ei biplane-tangot maistu.

----------


## Puskis

Melko sporttinen geometria, että ei ehkä suunnattu ihan taviksille toi. Menee varmaan tynkästemmejä hyvin kaupaksi.

----------


## paaton

> Melko sporttinen geometria, että ei ehkä suunnattu ihan taviksille toi. Menee varmaan tynkästemmejä hyvin kaupaksi.



Moderni. Nämä on suunniteltu lyhyille jo alunperin.

----------


## paaton

Minä olen 178cm. Ninerista jouduin valitsemaan s-koon ja stemmiksi 130/-10deg. Uudesta canyonista kävisi sama s-koko ja stemmin mitta pysyisi järkevänä n.100millisenä.

Uudet geot on hyviä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

70-100mm stemmillähän nuo koosta riippuen tulee, että ei kai siinä stemmi kaupoille tartte lähteä. Selkeästi karkeampaan käyttöön tehty kuin Grail.

Itsehän koitin moista työsuhdepyöräksi tilata, mutta ehtivät loppua ennen kuin palveluntarjoaja käsitteli tilauksen.

----------


## TheMiklu

Koko noissa riippuu jalan sisämitasta isosti kun ei tuo kaksilehtinen satulatolppa toimi jos sitä ei ole tarpeeksi näkyvissä.

----------


## Puskis

> Moderni. Nämä on suunniteltu lyhyille jo alunperin.



Ennakoin vaan sitä, että kun näitä kohta suositellaan defaulttina ensimmäistä "kippurasarveaan" hankkiville, niin monelle asento jää liian "makaavaksi" 70mm stemmilläkin.


Tuollakin arvostelija mieltä, että tää on enempi kilpapyörä, eikä mikään bikepacking-löllytin.
https://bikepacking.com/bikes/canyon-grizl-review/

----------


## Kuntoilija

Itseäni hiukan kiinnostaa Grizl sekakäyttöön eli työmatkaa, ihan asfalttilenkkiä ja joskus jopa soralenkkiä, mutta tuskiin koskaan matkailua. Se hiukan kummaksuttaa kun asfalttikäytössä pidetään hitaana tai siihen jopa rajoitetun ominaisuuksin olevan, kuten esim gran fondo sanoo.
Pyörähän kevyt, geo ei ihan pysty ja välitykset passaa  ihan hyvin asfaltile ainakin 2*11 mallissa ja kumit vaihtamalla vaikka 32 mm niin luulisi asfaltilla kulkevan ihan riittävän ripeästi omaa kivaa silmällä pitäen. Maatiepyörällä ne sunnuntain aurinkolenkit sitten kuitenkin ajetaan. :Vink:

----------


## stumpe

Omaan makuun tarvisin Grizlistä XXS rungon vaakaputken ja M rungon stackin. Ja olen 175cm lyhyillä raajoilla. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Omaan vanhan sukupolven s-kokoisen  Canyonin Ultimateen ohjaamon pituus olisi lähes sama vaakaputki on 25 mm ja reach 23 pidempi ja sitten stemmi 20 mm lyhyempi. Emäputki on 20 lyhyempi eli kaikkia avaruudettimia ei tarvitse poistaa kuten on poistettu Ultimatesta. Stack on Grizlissä sentin korkeampi. Kyllä mä luulen että
s tuosta mulle sopisi.

----------


## paaton

> Ennakoin vaan sitä, että kun näitä kohta suositellaan defaulttina ensimmäistä "kippurasarveaan" hankkiville, niin monelle asento jää liian "makaavaksi" 70mm stemmilläkin.
> 
> 
> Tuollakin arvostelija mieltä, että tää on enempi kilpapyörä, eikä mikään bikepacking-löllytin.
> https://bikepacking.com/bikes/canyon-grizl-review/



Eikä jää. Pyörällä ajetaan pyörän asennossa. Loistava geometria. Oma ninerini on bikepacking pyörä ja ajaisin sillä vaikka Inariin ja takaisin samalla asennolla.

On oikeasti tosi hienoa, että kiinnikkeitä löytyy myös fillareista, jossa on geometria kunnossa. Useinhan se menee juuri noin mitä sanot.

----------


## Hower

^ tuossa näkökulmassasi nyt ei tietty ole mitään uutta; Oikea pyöräilijä ajaa tottakai makaavassa asennossa ja eläkeläispyörät/pyöräilijät erikseen. Sun subjektiivinen mantra. "Pyörällä ajetaan pyörän asennossa". "Ajaa vaan".

"monelle asento jää liian "makaavaksi"" 
-tässä kun ei viitattu sinuun... ja yleisesti ottaen ihan relevantti arvio._
_

----------


## paaton

No kerrankin fiksu geometria ja heti ollaan mollaamassa liian pitkäksi.  On oikeasti hienoa, ettei kaikki touring-grävellit ole tehty maasturin geometrialla. 

Nineria hankkiessani valinnanvaraa oli aika vähän. Jos halusit roadin asentoa, niin jouduit tinkimään kiinnityspaikoista. Tuo niner on siis myöskin lähes maasturi, jos olisin valinnut oikean koon.

----------


## Hower

^Tuo ilmoitus on ihan jees, että vastaa sun Omia mieltymyksiä. 
Sen sijaan tyrmäät heti arvion, että yleisesti ottaen vaikkapa ekaa kippurasarvista tai erilaisen fysiikan ja ulottuvuudet omaavalle voi olla haastava.

----------


## paaton

Tyrmään idean jonka mukaan ensimmäistä pyörää ostavan pitää ostaa  selkäsuorana ajettava Grävelli. Ei ole mitään järkeä ostaa 2ke pyörää ja ostaa hetken päästä toista. 

Facebookista voi katsella näitä ylöspäin tiltattuja stemmejä ja ihasteluja fantsusta selkää rasittamattomasta asennosta. Kaikilla on kaksi kättä ja kaksi jalkaa. Normaaliin asentoon kyllä tottuu. Tuo grizl ei siis todellakaan ole mikään kisamainen geometrialtaan.

----------


## nure

^Toisaaltaan ekaa maantietankoista voi haluta myös sporttisen matalan asennon joten miksi ne olisivat haastavammat kuin muut?

----------


## stenu

Mä oon tämmönen keskimääräisen suomalaisen ruuminrakenteen omaava, vähän persjalkainen 180-senttinen (oikeasti 179,5 mutta se pyöristetään ylöspäin  :Hymy: ) ja mulle toi kokosuosituksen mukainen M-koko näyttäisi äkkiseltään harvinaisen passelilta.

Alkuperäisen tangon reach näyttäis myös olevan lyhyt (70 mm) eli jos on aikomus vaihtaa tanko, kannattaa se huomioida mitoituksessa.

Retkikäytössä pitäisi stemmi kääntää plussakulmaan, jotta tangon ja eturenkaan väliin jäisi tarpeeksi tilaa järkevän kokoiselle nyssäkälle, mutta se ei olisi mulle ongelma ja mulla on nykyisessäkin pyörässä -6 tai 0-asteinen stemmi käytön mukaan. Lenkkiajossa epätasaisella alustalla setämiehen selkäkin väsyy paljon vähemmän kun ei ole liian pysty ajoasento ja liikaa painoa selkärangan päällä.

----------


## Hower

^^ "Kaikilla on kaksi kättä ja kaksi jalkaa"
No tässä ollaan asian ytimessä. Kun on kaksi kättä kaksi jalkaa niin kaikille sopii sama huolimatta jalkojen/käsien mittasuhde-eroista tai muunlaisista fyysisistä ominaisuuksista. Ok.
^ Voi sopia matala ja pitkä tai voi olla sopimatta. Riippuu fysiikasta. Yleistämistä vastaan tässä kirjoitinkin.  
Mun mielestä on ihan asiallista tuoda esiin että tuo Canyon on geometrialtaan tietynlainen. Pitkänomainen, matala.

----------


## paaton

Ja jos polvia oikein kolottaa, niin kannattaa muistaa, että grizl on suunniteltu lyhyille stemmeille. Todennäköisesti tuo toimii ihan hyvin vaikka 50mm stemmilläkin.

----------


## paaton

> ^^ "Kaikilla on kaksi kättä ja kaksi jalkaa"
> No tässä ollaan asian ytimessä. Kun on kaksi kättä kaksi jalkaa niin kaikille sopii sama huolimatta jalkojen/käsien mittasuhde-eroista tai muunlaisista fyysisistä ominaisuuksista. Ok.
> ^ Voi sopia matala ja pitkä tai voi olla sopimatta. Riippuu fysiikasta. Yleistämistä vastaan tässä kirjoitinkin.  
> Mun mielestä on ihan asiallista tuoda esiin että tuo Canyon on geometrialtaan tietynlainen. Pitkänomainen, matala.



Tuokin on enimmäkseen ihan urbaania legendaa. Siis venyvyys. Itselläni sormet jäävät 30cm päähän lattiasta. Perinteinen koukkupolvi. Siltikään normaalissa asennossa ajaminen ei tuota tuskaa. 

Ohjaamon paikka määrää ainoastaan käsien kulman. Voin itse siirellä sitä +-3cm joka suuntaan ja asento on siltikin sama.

 Lisäksi liian korkealla pyörällä ajetaan vain enimmäkseen dropeilta. Tuotahan moni näillä matkagrävelleillä tekee.

----------


## Hower

I rest my case.
Sovitaan, että oikeasti tarvitaan vaan yhdenlaisella geometrialla tehtyjä graveleita/maantiepyöriä. Reach/stack yms. voidaan vakioida maailmanlaajuisesti, koska "pyörällä ajetaan pyörän asennossa" riippumatta siitä onko pitkä selkä/lyhyt selkä, pitkät jalat/lyhyet jalat.
Over and out.
Hyvä fillari tuo Canjoni on.

----------


## veke

> Tuokin on enimmäkseen ihan urbaania legendaa. Siis venyvyys. Itselläni sormet jäävät 30cm päähän lattiasta. Perinteinen koukkupolvi. Siltikään normaalissa asennossa ajaminen ei tuota tuskaa. 
> 
> ...



Sulta jäi mainittematta sun pituus ja haaroväli (inseam)....
Venyvyys ei ihan sama, jon mulla pituutta 187cm ja haaroväli 94cm. Kuin sellaisella ns.' persjalkaisella'.

----------


## MAS

^Menneinä vuosina tuli työmatkailtua kohtuu usein rapakon takana Piilaakson kulmilla ja siellä maantiefillarointi oli teknologiapiireissä paljon golfia suositumpaa, joten tuli niissä porukoissa sitten päästyä töiden ohessa myös lenkeille. Ekan kerran kun ajoin vuokrafillarilla kokoontumispaikalle niin auts, ottipa silmään ihan huolella, porukalla oli käytännössä kaikilla S-Works tai vastaavat hipo-mallit joissa stemmin alla iso pino spacereita ja sitten vielä ylöspäin sojottava stemmi. Maut on monia, mutta kyllä noista porukoista ihan sujuvasti ylämäkiä ylös kinnaaviakin löytyi, tuolla seudulla ei kovaa tasaisella ajettu käytännössä ollenkaan.

----------


## Puskis

Tökkäsin nuo johonkin geometria-laskuriin ja pakittelen nyt vähän, eli omaan hyvin keskimääräiseen pyörään verrattuna S -28mm stäkkiä ja +9mm reachia / M -5mm stäkkiä ja + 14mm reachia. Ei tuo kovin paljon ole, jos esitäytetyt tiedot pitää paikkaansa ja saisin tuommosen vielä itelleni säädettyä. Toisaalta sitten tuolla Rove-ketjussa moni mun pituinen tuntuu säätävän ajoasentoa merkittävästi lyhyemmäksi kuin millä itse ajan. Olen omasta mielestä tosi kankea, mutta melko pitkäkätinen. Keväällä pyörä tuntuu aina vähän pitkältä, kunto- ja notkeushuipussa lokakuussa taas lyhyeltä. 
Sitten on tosiaan vielä nuo itelleni vähän tuntemattomat muuttujat eli tangon (ehkä 80mm) ja kahvojen (rival vs grx) reach.






> Ja jos polvia oikein kolottaa, niin kannattaa muistaa, että grizl on suunniteltu lyhyille stemmeille. Todennäköisesti tuo toimii ihan hyvin vaikka 50mm stemmilläkin.



Näiden piti olla sitten 1 1/4" -kaulaputkelle. En tiiä onko vaikea löytää, mut ainakaan Canyonin omasta kaupasta ei moista löydy, kun maastostemmit on taas 1 1/8''.

----------


## paaton

> Tökkäsin nuo johonkin geometria-laskuriin ja pakittelen nyt vähän, eli omaan hyvin keskimääräiseen pyörään verrattuna S -28mm stäkkiä ja +9mm reachia / M -5mm stäkkiä ja + 14mm reachia. Ei tuo kovin paljon ole, jos esitäytetyt tiedot pitää paikkaansa ja saisin tuommosen vielä itelleni säädettyä. Toisaalta sitten tuolla Rove-ketjussa moni mun pituinen tuntuu säätävän ajoasentoa merkittävästi lyhyemmäksi kuin millä itse ajan. Olen omasta mielestä tosi kankea, mutta melko pitkäkätinen. Keväällä pyörä tuntuu aina vähän pitkältä, kunto- ja notkeushuipussa lokakuussa taas lyhyeltä. 
> Sitten on tosiaan vielä nuo itelleni vähän tuntemattomat muuttujat eli tangon (ehkä 80mm) ja kahvojen (rival vs grx) reach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Näiden piti olla sitten 1 1/4" -kaulaputkelle. En tiiä onko vaikea löytää, mut ainakaan Canyonin omasta kaupasta ei moista löydy, kun maastostemmit on taas 1 1/8''.



Tosiaan itse olen vähän sitä mieltä, että koko pyöräteollisuus on mennyt näiden "rove-miesten" perään. Aiemminhan oli vain cyclocross, joka on geoltaan tosi lähellä normaalia maantiepyörää. Tuon jälkeen tuli gravelli, joka oli alkuun aika sama kuin crossari, mutta matalammalla keskiöllä. Nyt viime vuosina on tullut näitä hervottoman pitkällä emäputkella ja lyhyellä reachilla varustettuja runkoja. "Rove-miehet" kiittaa facebookissa ja taputtelevat toisiaan selkään.

No joo. Ymmärrän kyllä, että fillaria voi valita käyttötarkoituksen mukaan. Eli on esimerkiksi tullut luokka maastureiden ja gravellin välimaastoon. Nuo ovat takuulla hauskoja laitteita. Mutta jos on enimmäkseen tarkoitus ajaa hiekkaa ja maantietä, niin se perinteinen maantiepyörän ajoasento on edelleen toimiva. Samalla asennolla on ajettu jo kohtuullisen kauan, vaikka pyörämallit ovat muuttuneetkin.

----------


## tchegge_

Sehän riippuu just vähän mistä suunnasta lajiin tulee ja mitä kukin painottaa. Maantietaustaiset on tottuneita makaavampaan asentoon ja maastopuolelta siirtyvät vähän erilaiseen. 
Toisaalta on hyväkin että ravistellaan maantigeomegriaa, se saattaa jopa heilumisen jälkeen asettua parempaan jamaan kuin mistä lähdettiin liikkeelle. 


Vaihtoehtoisessa menneisyydessä missä  asvaltti olisi keksitty vasta 2000-luvulla, niin soratalebanit manaisi kun yhtäkkiä kaupat täynnä tarmac-pyöriä jyrkkine keulakulmineen ja 130mm  kannatimineen. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## paaton

Sora talebaanit ovat vetäneet oikeassa asennossa hiekkaa, ennenkuin grävellit on edes keksitty  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

^Tuohon aikaa oli pyörät ja miehet rautaa ja vielä lienee ilman vaihteitakin...

----------


## Hower

Mitä nyt olen pyörälenkeilläni nähnyt niin suurin osa "oikeilla" hipo-maantiepyörillä ajavista "maantiepyöräilijöistä" ajaa pystymmässä kuin minä endurance-geometrisella fiilarillani, jossa on se järkyttävä 15cm! emäputki. Olisin valmis suosittelemaan näkemilleni maantiefillaristeille samanmoista peliä, koskapa he pro-fillareillaan ajavat selkä pystyssä ja kädet tikkusuorina. Ilmeisesti siksi, että keskivartalossa ei ole lihaksia, joilla kannatella ylävartaloa ja painon kannattelu käsivarsilla vaatii lukkoon laitetut kyynärnivelet. Makaaminen pitkän pyörän päällä lienee sittenkin vaikeaa joillekin? Itselläni käsivarret ovat enimmäkseen rennosti enemmän tai vähemmän koukussa. Alas kyllä pääsee kun taittaa olkavarret / kyynärvarret riittävään kulmaan ja pituuskin vaihtelee tilanteen mukaan; välillä kämmenet ovat kahvojen nupeilla, toisessa paikkaa taaempana. No anyway, asennot vaihtelevat kun en ole maantiepyöräilijä vaan katupyöräilijä.

^tuon talebanin fillarissa ei kovin iso reach näytä olevan...

----------


## Föhn

^ Olen pistänyt saman merkille.

----------


## Firlefanz

> ^tuon talebanin fillarissa ei kovin iso reach näytä olevan...



Kuvakulma saattaa vaikuttaa siihen miten isolta "reach" näyttää, samoin ajoasento.





Sekin voi tuonaikaisten (ja vähän myöhempienkin) fillareiden geometriaa tarkasteltaessa olla syytä pitää mielessä että silloin taisi olla nimenomaisena tarkoituksena ajaa tasaisella ja niin sanotusti normaalivauhdissakin alaotteelta.

Muuten: meille kaikille on yhteistä että näemme helpoiten sen mitä haluamme nähdä tai mitä odotamme näkevämme. Kieltämättä se minunkin itsetuntoani jollain lailla hyväilee joka kerta kun vastaantulee joku stemminsä slämmännyt mutta jäykillä suorilla käsillä kahvoilta ajava. Mutta eivät heistä kaikki koko ajan niin aja ja jotkut ovat niinkin ajaessaan tai ainakin suorat kädet dropeilla ollessaan yhtä matalassa ja "makaavassa" asennossa kuin minä taivutettuine käsivarsineni.


PS Kuvan taleban on Francesco Camusso, vuoden 1931 Giron voittaja.

----------


## Hower

Tiedä sitten, ajoasennoista puhuminen johtaa näemmä siihen, että sekoitetaan hupi/kuntoilugrävelöinti ja kilpapyöräily...

----------


## Firlefanz

> Tiedä sitten, ajoasennoista puhuminen johtaa näemmä siihen, että sekoitetaan hupi/kuntoilugrävelöinti ja kilpapyöräily...



Tai siihen että joku ei yksinkertaisesti ymmärrä että varsin monille kuntoilugrävelöinti ei oikealta ja hyvältä tuntuvan ajoasennon suhteen eroa mitenkään kilpapyöräilyyn kuuluvasta tai siihen liitetystä ajoasennosta. Ja että se "kuntoilu", liittyipä siihen sitten jonkin tason kilpapyöräilyä tai ei, on ihan yhtä suuressa määrin "hupia" kuin jonkun toisen hupigrävelöinniksi kutsuma fillarointi.

PS "Hupi" tarkoittaa tässä yhteydessä ja minun käyttämänäni muutakin sitä tyydytystä jonka saa kun ottaa itsestään irti juuri niin paljon kun harjoitusohjelma käskee tai kun tietää treenanneensa. Kaikksi se mistä "hupigrävelöijät" kokevat lenkeillään nauttiessaan mahtuu myös "kilpakuntopyöräilijän" kokemaan. Ei "pitkä geometria" tai "makaava ajoasento" sitä estä tai tippaakaan vähennä.

----------


## Hower

^ "Ei "pitkä geometria" tai "makaava ajoasento" sitä estä tai tippaakaan vähennä."
Täysin samaa mieltä. Mutta näkemäni perusteella se ei tunnu ihan kaikille sopivan. Joten tuo aiemmissa kommenteissa esitetty "makaava/pitkä/matala on paras" on subjektiivinen omaan kokemukseen perustuva juttu. Eikä siinä mitään, niin saa olla ja on varmaan totta sanojalleen. Ylesipäteväksi ohjeeksi kyseenalainen.

----------


## Firlefanz

Semmoinen pikkujuttu vielä ettei ehkä pidä myöskään tulla lausumaan yleispätevänä totuutena ettei makaava ajoasento ole taviksille sopiva tai pitää geometriaa sporttisena vain siksi että se on pidempi kuin mihin omassa pyörässä on tottunut tai mikä omiin mittoihin tai preferensseihin sopii.

Toisin sanoen: se ei ollut paaton, joka aloitti yleispätevien ohjeiden - joiksi sinä hänen kommenttejaan nimität - antamisen :Sarkastinen:  Subjektiivinen oma kokemus ei ole piikkilanka-aidan kummallakaan puolella sen suurempi totuus.

Jostain syystä vain on käynyt niin että on muodostunut hyväksyttäväksi pitää pystympää tai korkeampaa ajoasentoa "grävelimpänä" ja jopa itsestään selvänä että se sopii lähes kaikille paitsi kilpapyöräilyyn vahvasti orientoituneille. Siis vain hieman kärjistäen - eli samaan tapaan kuin tässäkin keskustelussa on silloin tällöin haluttu asia esittää, joskin rintamalinjan toiselta puolelta nähtynä :Cool: 

Ikään kuin aivan normaalin ajoasennon eduista tällöin muistuttavat olisivat lähtökohtaisesti hakoteillä jo siinä etteivät kykene ymmärtämään miten "tavikset" - mitä he nyt ikinä ovatkaan - eivät mitenkään voi mukavasti taipua semmoisiin ajoasentoihin tai totutella niihin täysin kohtuullisessa ajassa.

----------


## Puskis

> Tosiaan itse olen vähän sitä mieltä, että koko pyöräteollisuus on mennyt näiden "rove-miesten" perään.



Ei oo ihan ansaittu pilkkanimi, ellei sitten yleisyytensä vuoksi, Roven geometria on ollut ainakin vuodesta 2016 asti tosi keskimääräinen. Selvästi isompaa stack to reach ratiota on esim. Spessun Divergellä, Trek Crossripillä, Felt Broamilla ja näköjään myös Niner RLT on jonkin verran pystympi. ( Täältä katoin, enkä ota vastuuta virheistä: https://bikeinsights.com/)

Mitä tohon tulee, että ajoasennon tulisi olla sama maantiellä ja soralla, niin henkilökohtaisesti oon eri mieltä, koska ajaminenkin on ihan eriluonteista. Oma soralla ajo on semmosta aktiivista kuoppien väistelyä ja polkeminen katkonaisempaa, maantiellä ajo taas staattisempaa jurnuttamista, jolloin on helpompi pitää paketti kasassa. Mut tilanne on ehkä eri, kun ajetaan oikeasti kovaa.

Ja siis varmasti on hyvä pyörä toi Canyon, mut jos ajaa tyytyväisenä vaikka maantietä Enduracella (joka on pystympi kuin Rove), niin sitten kannattaa ehkä tutkia geometrialaskureita ennen tilaamista.

----------


## Jami2003

Joo mulla on Rove 2014 eikä siinä kyllä mitenkään erityisen korkea ajoasento ole. Jos vaikka vertaan aero-Roseeni jossa on hyvin matala ajoasento. Rove on melko korkea pyörä mutta se ei ole sama asia kuin korkea ajoasento.

Voi laittaa vaikka aerotikut graveliin ja kokeilla kuinka paljon pystyy omilla lenkeillä tikuilta ajamaan. Maantielenkillähän yksin pystyy yleensä ajamaan kaiken taajaman ulkopuolella. Mutta ainakaan mun sorateillä ei tikuilla pysty ajamaan. Joten ihan yhtä makaavaa ajoasentoa ei kannata yrittää graveli touhuihin hakea.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Minä vähän vierastan ajatusta, että kaikissa käyrätankoisissa pitäisi olla sama ajoasento. Ei maastossakaan XC-pyörässä ja enskassa ole. No otan vain takkini.

----------


## Antsa41

Itselläni makaava ajoasento tuntuu sitä mukavammalta, mitä enemmän tehoa jaloista kampiin kullakin ajan hetkellä laitan. Gravel-lenkeillä ajotapani poikkeaa maantielenkeistä samaan tapaan kuin Puskis omalta kohdaltaan aiemmin kuvaili ja tehon tuotto jää tämän takia vähäisemmäksi. Nämä havainnot tehtyäni olen ainakin itse kuvitellut löytäneeni syyn siihen, miksi gravel-pyörässä maantiepyörää pystympi ajoasento toimii mielestäni paremmin.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Voi laittaa vaikka aerotikut graveliin ja kokeilla kuinka paljon pystyy omilla lenkeillä tikuilta ajamaan. Maantielenkillähän yksin pystyy yleensä ajamaan kaiken taajaman ulkopuolella. Mutta ainakaan mun sorateillä ei tikuilla pysty ajamaan. Joten ihan yhtä makaavaa ajoasentoa ei kannata yrittää graveli touhuihin hakea.



Oletko muuten kokeillut clip-oneja gravelissasi?






Kuvan fillaristi on päälajiltaan tempokuski, mikä varmasti vaikuttanee siihen mikä hänestä on mukavaa, tehokasta ja toimivaa. Ja ainahan voi nähdä ettei hänkään ajaisi noin pohjoissuomalaisilla sorateillä. Eikä asento nytkään erityisen makaava taida olla.

Mutta jos jotakuta sattuisi kiinnostamaan: https://bikeboard.at/Board/Profile-D...lbike-th260816

----------


## Firlefanz

> Minä vähän vierastan ajatusta, että kaikissa käyrätankoisissa pitäisi olla sama ajoasento. Ei maastossakaan XC-pyörässä ja enskassa ole. No otan vain takkini.



Älä turhaan!

Mutta en ole varma esittikö kukaan että maantiefillarissa ja gravelpyörässä pitäisi olla tismalleen sama ajoasento. Kyse oli mielestäni siitä että eron ei tarvitse kenelläkään olla lähtökohtaisesti niin suuri että pitäisi puhua pystystä ja makaavasta tai edes merkittävästi pystymmästä ja huomattavasti makaavammasta ajoasennosta. Tai niin suuri ettei makaavampi ja aerompi asento pyörän geometrian jä sätöjen takia edes onnistu eikä toimi silloin kun tien kunto ja laatu sen sallisi ja olsi kiva ajaa välillä niinkin.

----------


## Hower

^ Tuo kuvassa oleva pyörä on juurikin pystykeulainen, erittäin korkealla emäputkella varustettu laite, jollaisesta paaton on varoitellut.
Uusi Cänjöni on sitten ihan eri lajia oleva fillari.

----------


## Firlefanz

Ihanko totta?

Meinasitko että esitin sen näyttääkseni miten muualla taviksetkin ajavat nimenomaan sporttisella geometrialla ja makaavassa ajoasennossa?

Tähän emoji_: "_ A yellow face with a big grin and scrunched, X-shaped eyes, tilted on its side as if rolling on the floor laughing"

----------


## Aakoo

> Ja siis varmasti on hyvä pyörä toi Canyon, mut jos ajaa tyytyväisenä vaikka maantietä Enduracella (joka on pystympi kuin Rove), niin sitten kannattaa ehkä tutkia geometrialaskureita ennen tilaamista.



Tutkin geometriataulukoita stackin ja reachin osalta, ja niiden perusteella Grizl on Enduranceen verrattuna öbaut yhtä korkea ja stemmin pituus huomioituna yhtä pitkä. Ei mitenkään erityisen matala tai pitkä, koska on suunniteltu ajettavaksi 10-20mm lyhyemällä stemmillä. Ja ei sitä stemmiä ole pakko slämmätä, jos tykkaa rennommasta ajoasennosta.

----------


## Hower

> Ihanko totta?
> Meinasitko että esitin sen näyttääkseni miten muualla taviksetkin ajavat nimenomaan sporttisella geometrialla ja makaavassa ajoasennossa?
> Tähän emoji_: "_ A yellow face with a big grin and scrunched, X-shaped eyes, tilted on its side as if rolling on the floor laughing"



En meinannut.
meinasin esittää huomioni fillarista ja se geosta kun semmoisesta on ollut puhe parin sivun verran. Tuohan on aivan järkyttävän pysty. Laitettu Jopoon aerotikut... 
-tähänsitten jokuhymiö-
edit: Jopoon aerotikut... ei itseasiassa ollenkaan hullumpi ajatus: omaan 70-lukulaiseen mummofillariin voisi hyvinkin laittaa, olisi kiva ajaa matalana vastatuulessa. Offtopic, anteeksi.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Oletko muuten kokeillut clip-oneja gravelissasi?
> 
> 
> ...van fillaristi on päälajiltaan tempokuski, mikä varmasti vaikuttanee siihen mikä hänestä on mukavaa, tehokasta ja toimivaa. Ja ainahan voi nähdä ettei hänkään ajaisi noin pohjoissuomalaisilla sorateillä. Eikä asento nytkään erityisen makaava taida olla.
> 
> Mutta jos jotakuta sattuisi kiinnostamaan: https://bikeboard.at/Board/Profile-D...lbike-th260816



Miten noilla toimitaan yllättävän ja ison kuopan tai kuoppasarjan osuessa eteen -ajetaan ilmeisesti päin hidastamatta?

----------


## Firlefanz

> Miten noilla toimitaan yllättävän ja ison kuopan tai kuoppasarjan osuessa eteen -ajetaan ilmeisesti päin hidastamatta?




Ilmeisesti samoin kuin pitkiä brevettejä tai ultrapitkiä matkoja omia lisätankojaan käyttävät fillaristit, jotka hekin saattavat joskus joutua huonokuntoiselle teille tai tulla ison kuopana yllättämäksi.

Kirjoittaja itse toteaa että pyörän ohjaaminen onnistuu noiltakin ("lenken tut sich das trotzdem noch sehr gut", "man ist in einer guten Mischung aus agil und laufruhig unterwegs") ja otteen siirto normaaliksi käy nopeasti. Pyörästä ei siis tule ajo-ominaisuuksiltaan triathlonpyörän kaltaista eikä ajoasennosta samalla lailla pitkää tai pikemminkin etupainoista.



PS En tietenkään halunnut enkä pyrkinyt myymään ideaa kenellekään. Ja pidin selvänä että ne joita sen toteuttaminen käytännössä saattaisi ruveta kiinnostamaan lukevat jutun joko koulussa päntätyn saksan tai kääntäjän avulla. Näissä jutuissahan yksityiskohdat ovat usein kaikki kaikessa...


PPS Mitä tulee kuoppiin tai kuoppasarjoihin joita ei ehdi tai voi väistää, mulla on sellainen käsitys että hidastaminen siinä vaiheessa ei paranna tilannetta yhtään. Mutta mä en olekaan gravelkingi enkä aivan varmasti aja yhtä kovaa enkä edes yhtä pahoja kuoppaisia teitä kuin monet tässäkin ketjussa.

----------


## stenu

> Miten noilla toimitaan yllättävän ja ison kuopan tai kuoppasarjan osuessa eteen -ajetaan ilmeisesti päin hidastamatta?



Juuri näin. Gravel-pyörän on tarkoitus toimia geometrialtaan ja muilta ominaisuuksiltaan juuri niin, että jokaisen kuopan tai nimismiehenkiharan edessä ei tarvitse jarrutella ja esimerkiksi siihen matalammasta ja pidemmästä ajoasennosta on apua. Lyhyet ja korkeat pyörät on otb-herkkiä.

(OT-varoitus: Tota aerotikkukuvaa kun katsoo, niin näkee, mikä yleisimmin on se ongelma, miksi matala ajoasento koetaan epämukavaksi. Se on niskan asento. Siihen liittyen sellainen urheilulaseihin syvällisemmin perehtyneen optikon huomio, että ajaessa käytössä olevat lasit ja se, että onko niissä vahvuuksia vai ei ja jos on, niin millaiset ja miten ne on tehty, vaikuttaa yllättävän paljon.

Pyöräillessä katselinja linssin läpi kulkee sitä enemmän linssin yläreunan kautta, mitä matalampi on ajoasento. Kun katselinja poikkeaa linssin optisesta keskipisteestä, syntyy prismaattista vaikutusta. Miinuslinsseissä tuo prisma kääntää kuvaa niin, että kuva laskee alemmas, jolloin niskaa ei tarvitse taivuttaa yhtä voimakkaasti ylöspäin. Pluslinssit toimivat päin vastoin.

Moniteholinsseissä käytetään yleensä ns. kevennysprismaa kosmeettisista syistä. Sillä saadaan linssin alareuna ohuemmaksi. Se myös helpottaa lukemista varsinkin pluslinsseissä, koska se siirtää kuvaa ylemmän - eli pyöräilyä ajatellen juuri väärään suuntaan.

Vaikkapa -5.0 yksiteholaseissa ja +2.0 moniteholaseissa ajavien kuskien pään asennoissa on iso ero, vaikka ajoasennot muuten olisi tismalleen samanlaiset. Ei ole ollenkaan ennenkuulumatonta, että kun koko ikänsä vahvemmilla miinuslaiseilla ajamaan totuttunut henkilö leikkauttaa miinuksensa pois, niin siitä seuraa niskaongelmia.

Ei toivottuja prismavaikutuksia voi tarvittaessa kompensoida tekemällä linssiin prismavahvuutta vastakkaiseen suuntaan ja prismaa voi tehdä sinne myös ihan vaan ajoasennon helpottamiseksi. Piilolaseilla ei prismavaikutuksia synny ja se on yksi syy siihen, miksi miinushenkilöt monasti kokee vahvuudelliset ajolasit käytännössä miellyttävämmiksi kuin piilarit. Ja ne prismavaikutuksen yksi syy myös siihen, miksi plussavahvuusajolasit on yleisesti ottaen hankalampia sekä tehdä että käyttää, mutta siihen on myös muita syitä.)

----------


## Puskis

^Olipa kiinnostava OT! Ite en käytä vahvuuksia, mut ton eteenpäin näkemisen ja matalan asennon kanssa on vähän eri ongelmat. Jos on lippa alhaalla, niin pitää taivuttaa niskaa enemmän. Lippa ylhäällä omien kulmakarvojen tuijottaminen pitkiä aikoja yhtäjaksoisesti ottaa myös koville ja aiheuttaa päänsäryn. Onkohan tuo tottumiskysymys vai yksilöllinen ongelma? Ja toisaalta pelottaa ajaa niin, että vain muutaman sekunnin välein vilkaisee, josko kauemmas eteen on ilmestynyt jotain vaaroja.







> Tutkin geometriataulukoita stackin ja reachin osalta, ja niiden perusteella Grizl on Enduranceen verrattuna öbaut yhtä korkea ja stemmin pituus huomioituna yhtä pitkä. Ei mitenkään erityisen matala tai pitkä, koska on suunniteltu ajettavaksi 10-20mm lyhyemällä stemmillä. Ja ei sitä stemmiä ole pakko slämmätä, jos tykkaa rennommasta ajoasennosta.



Näköjään Enduracet on vuodesta ja runkomateriaalista riippuen melko erilaisia, mut nää kun omaan pyörään suht samankokoista yritin verrata, niin:
https://bikeinsights.com/compare?geo...d42d001716d82e,
https://bikeinsights.com/compare?geo...49b90017e637aa,

Grizlit on tuolta kadonneet syystä tai toisesta. 

Mut tän vuoden Grizl M vs Endurace CF M valmistajan omilla sivuilla: (+1mm stack, +20mm reach) tai (-11mm stack plus, +3mm reach plus) Ehkä tän vuoden Enduracet on matalampia ja pidempiä kuin ennen, mut nyt riittää omalta osalta tää.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kuten jo aiemmin sanottiin Grizlin tyylisen uuden ajan geon pyörien kanssa pelkän stackin ja reachin tuijottaminen johtaa harhaan verratessa maantiepyöriin ja moneen muuhunkin, koska nuo on suunniteltu ajettavaksi lyhemmällä stemmillä ja lyhyemmällä reachilla olevalla tangolla.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Ilmeisesti samoin kuin pitkiä brevettejä tai ultrapitkiä matkoja omia lisätankojaan käyttävät fillaristit, jotka hekin saattavat joskus joutua huonokuntoiselle teille tai tulla ison kuopana yllättämäksi.
> 
> Kirjoittaja itse toteaa että pyörän ohjaaminen onnistuu noiltakin ("lenken tut sich das trotzdem noch sehr gut", "man ist in einer guten Mischung aus agil und laufruhig unterwegs") ja otteen siirto normaaliksi käy nopeasti. Pyörästä ei siis tule ajo-ominaisuuksiltaan triathlonpyörän kaltaista eikä ajoasennosta samalla lailla pitkää tai pikemminkin etupainoista.
> 
> 
> 
> PS En tietenkään halunnut enkä pyrkinyt myymään ideaa kenellekään. Ja pidin selvänä että ne joita sen toteuttaminen käytännössä saattaisi ruveta kiinnostamaan lukevat jutun joko koulussa päntätyn saksan tai kääntäjän avulla. Näissä jutuissahan yksityiskohdat ovat usein kaikki kaikessa...
> 
> 
> PPS Mitä tulee kuoppiin tai kuoppasarjoihin joita ei ehdi tai voi väistää, mulla on sellainen käsitys että hidastaminen siinä vaiheessa ei paranna tilannetta yhtään. Mutta mä en olekaan gravelkingi enkä aivan varmasti aja yhtä kovaa enkä edes yhtä pahoja kuoppaisia teitä kuin monet tässäkin ketjussa.



Tuosta linkkaamastasi artikkelista en oikein osannut arvioida, oliko kyse tuote-esittelystä, vai jostakin muusta. Joistain kovista ja voitontahtoisista kisakuskeista löytyy kyllä tarinaa lisätankojen käytöstä, esimerkiksi Mat Stephens on yksi.

Mitä tulee jarrujen käyttöön, niin itse pidän tuntemattomalla soratiellä paria sormea jarrukahvoilla ajaessani kahvoilta ja olen pitänyt vauhdin hillitsemistä järkevämpänä, kuin väistämisen yrittämistä -ajo-alusta voikin olla liukas.

----------


## MAS

> Sehän riippuu just vähän mistä suunnasta lajiin tulee ja mitä kukin painottaa. Maantietaustaiset on tottuneita makaavampaan asentoon ja maastopuolelta siirtyvät vähän erilaiseen. 
> Toisaalta on hyväkin että ravistellaan maantigeomegriaa, se saattaa jopa heilumisen jälkeen asettua parempaan jamaan kuin mistä lähdettiin liikkeelle. 
> ....



Hmmm. Vuosien mukana kun täysjousto-maasturiini on tullut lisää joustomilleja, geometriat liikkuneet long & slack suuntaan ja ajomaastot enemmän röllipoluille niin ajoasento on siirtynyt hitusen pystymmäksi. Gravelissani (BMC URS) taas ajoasento ei kovin kaukana ole maantiefillarini asennosta: Näin röykyt eivät tule suoraan selkärankaan lävitse, pyörä ohjautuu niiden monttujen ohitse paremmin kun painoa on sopivasti edessä eikä vain taka-akselilla ja niillä poluilla missä gravel on nyt ylipäätään järkevästi ajettavissa pyörä tuntuu pysyvän tuolla setupilla parhaiten hyppysissä. Niinä hetkinä kun gravelilla rullaillaan hitaasti niin sitä varten tangossa on yläote. Ja jos ajo on pelkkää rauhallista rullailua niin alla on gravelin sijaan joku suoratankoinen fillari.

----------


## MAS

> Kuten jo aiemmin sanottiin Grizlin tyylisen uuden ajan geon pyörien kanssa pelkän stackin ja reachin tuijottaminen johtaa harhaan verratessa maantiepyöriin ja moneen muuhunkin, koska nuo on suunniteltu ajettavaksi lyhemmällä stemmillä ja lyhyemmällä reachilla olevalla tangolla.



Viikonlopun lenkkien jäljiltä pohdintoja uuden ajan gravel geon fiksuudesta omaan käyttöön. Fillari BMC URS M-koossa, jossa "referenssiin" Canyon Grizlin M-kokoon verrattuna reach +13mm (stemmit BMC 70mm vs. Canyon 80mm eli efektiivinen pituus about sama) ja stack -10mm. Tällä saa alaotteelle ja hoodeillekin sellaisen asennon että vähilläkin jalkojen wateilla pääsee nopeilla alustoilla jotenkin mielekkäästi eteenpäin. Toisaalta pitkä reach, lyhyt stemmi ja loiva keulakulma 70ast (vs. Canyon 72,25ast) tekee BMC:stä erittäin luottamusta herättävän tiputella poluilla pahempiinkin kivikko juurakko alamäkiränneihin. Lyhyt stemmi vaatii pitkän reachin, enkä keksi miten esim. johonkin Roveen (54 koossa 27mm lyhyempi reach ja 19mm korkeampi stack!) saisin itselleni tolkullisen ajoasennon joka toimisi yhtä hyvin sekä vauhdissa että vaativissa teknisissä tilanteissa.

Lenkillä tulee ajettua kaikilla kolmella yleisimmällä otteella suht runsaasti. Alaote on fiksu kun vaihtoi muodinmukaisen kevyesti levitetyn orkkis-tangon 3T:n perustankoon joka +2cm leveämpi maantietankooni. URS on jo muuten niin rauhallinen laskuissa että kapeammallakin tangolla pysyy aisoissa ilman mitään leveää vaatehenkaria jolla painia pyörän kanssa. Yläotteella asento on lähes mummopyörämäisen pysty ja Sram eTap remote-nappuloiden ansiosta käyttökelpoinen yleisajoon, näin yläotteelta tulee ajettua kaikki helpommat ja hitaammat pätkät ja setämiehen selkä jaksaa sitten vähän painua matalammaksi niinä hetkinä kun siitä on hyötyä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tässä runko johon on saatu aika hyvin noita kierrereikiä. Minusta tämä ja muut vastaavat näyttävät kuvissa aika "rumilta". Mutta mites livenä, onko nuo ruuvirivistöt yhtä rumia kuin valokuvissa?  :Hymy: 

https://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/genes...set-vargn21510

----------


## stenu

^ Monasti funtkionaalisuus on kaunista,  utta ei ehkä tässä tapauksessa...  :Hymy: 

^^ Mä taas koen niin päin, että pitkä, matala runko ja lyhyt stemmi yhdistelmä tuottaa riittävän turvallisen fiiliksen alamäkiin ja silloin loivaa leulaa ei tarvita, jolloin ajofiiliksessä yhdistyy vakaus ja herkkyys. Jäykkäkeulaisessa pyörässä loiva keula ei ole minulle mikään itseisarvo, vaan se lähinnä joko sössii ohjaustuntuman, jos myös rakea ei ole kasvatettu tai jos loivaan keulaan on yhdistetty myös ”normaalia” isompi rake, karkaa eturengas pidon kannalta turhan kauas ja pyörään tulee liikkaa chopper-fiilistä. Ton uuden Canyonin geo olis kyllä harvinaisen paljon mun maun mukainen.

.....

Kokeilin Gravaan taas tota kuitukeulaa ja kyllä kontrasti on vaan hämmästyttävän iso joustavista renkaista ja tangosta. Ero ajettavuudessa teräskeulaan verrattuna on niin iso, että mieluummin kuskaan sen nelisen sataa grammaa extrapainoa mukana. Kaikkein selvimmin eron huomaa röykkyisissä alamäissä, joissa ton kuituhaarukan kanssa joutuu jarruttelemaan enemmän. Ritsi-Tomppa on sataprosenttisen oikeassa siinä, että etuhaarukka on eniten ajo-ominaisuuksiin vaikuttava yksittäinen komponentti.

Sen verran huonoa alkaa kyllä olla laadukkaampien vannejarruvanteiden saatavuus, että levaripyörien dominointi tulee tappamaan vannejarrupyörät sukupuuttoon, mikä on todella harmi. Belgium Plussat on ihan kiven alla. Oon odottanut 28-reikäistä vannetta kohta puoli vuotta. Ajan ton rungon loppuun varmasti, mutta ainakaan tämänhetkisen saatavuustilanteen perusteella en uskaltaisi alkaa speksaamaan enää uutta vannejarrurunkoa itselleni. Jostain syystä nykypyöräilijät on täysin vieraantuneita siitä, että miten hyvä tommonen ihan tavallinen vanhanaikainen polkupyörä voi olla. IMO

Ehkä sitä pitäisi vaan laittaa Canyoni tilaukseen biitteriksi ja säilyttää Grava pidempien lenkkien nautiskelupyöränä.

----------


## MAS

^ Voi olla että oma maasturi (Scott Spark) loivine keulakulmineen on mennyt pilaamaan makuni. Kun 2017 vaihdoin old skool Spessun Epicin Scottiin niin alussa oli kyllä hyvä tovi totuttelua ja ärräpäitäkin kun ei uusi fillari syheröisillä poluilla kääntynyt mihinkään, mutta enää ei ole vaihtamista takaisin. Herkkyys on ihan kiva hitaan vauhdin kiven kierrossa mutta muuten en taida osata sitä enää arvostaa kun ajotekniikka on adaptoitunut erilaiseen geometriaan.

----------


## nure

^En ehkä ihan samaa mieltä keuloista mutta jarruasia suht faktaa. Nyky pyöräilijät kuvittelee että ainoa oikea jarrutyyppi on levyjarru ja mahdollisimman isolla levyllä. Vaikkakin levyt itselläkin muuta muistaa kun siirtyi noista "mitkä lie"jarruista perineteissin sivuvetoisiin niin jo elämä hymyili paitsi rengas kului kun lukkojarrutus oli poikaa. Niistä vuosista menty aikaa ja ainakin kapeilla kyllä vanneversioiden tehot riittää ja saa vanneversiosta hieman kevyemmänkin rakennettua...

----------


## stenu

Juuh..keula-asia ei ollut mielipide vaan kokemukseen perustuvaa vertailua noista kahdesta (custom-teräs Columbus SL:stä vs Whisky No 7) keulasta. Pienen otoksen vuoksi tuskin ihan täysin yleistettävissä.

Jos olisin Ajomies enkä Setämies ja polkisin gravelilenkit 30+ km/h keskareilla, saattaisi mielipiteeni jarruasiaan ehkä mahdollisesti olla toisenlainenkin. Mulla ei ole kompetenssia sanoa, että millaisissa vauhdeissa jarrujen teho alkaa olemaan ratkaiseva ominaisuus vauhdin ylläpitämisen kannalta, mutta ehkä niin käy, kun ajaa tarpeeksi kovaa. Mun vauhdeissa mukavampi pyörä on nopeampi kuin maksimaalisen tehokkaasti hidastuva. Krossikisoja saattaisin ehkä kuvitella kykeneväni ajamaan marginaalisesti kovempaa levyjarrujen kanssa, mutta varmuudella en osaa sanoa sitäkään ja joka tapauksessa ero olisi niin pieni, että ei sillä sijoituksia paranneltaisi, kun ei sekään oikeastaan vaikuta sijoituksiini, että ajanko vaihteilla vai ilman.  :Hymy:  (Jarrulevyn kokoasiaan sellainen sivuhuomio, että vannejarruissa se ”levy” on maksimaalisen kokoinen.)

^^ Hyvä osoitus siitä, että geometria-asiat ovat mielipide- ja tottumiskysymyksiä eikä niissä ole ”hyvää” tai ”huonoa” sen kummemmin kuin ”oikeaa” tai ”väärää”, kunhan perusasiat ovat kunnossa. On vain pyöriä, joissa on preferenssinä erilaisia ominaisuuksia. Hyvä, että edes geometrioiltaan erilaisia pyöriä on tarjolla, kun muuten tarjontaa alkaa olla harmittavan geneeristä. Toi uusi Kanjoni osuu geometrialtaan sellaiseen rakoon, joita ei ihan hirveästi ole ollut tarjolla.

----------


## Qilty

Vannejarruissa myös se levyn uusiminen on vähän kalliimpi ja hankalampi toimenpide. 

Sehän varmaan isoin syy miksi levyjarrut on yleistynyt maantien ulkopuolella missä jarruja myöskin tarvii käyttää paljon useammin=osatkin kuluu nopeammin.

----------


## stenu

Se on juuri noin ja tällä hetkellä niiden ”levyjen” saatavuuskin on harmillisen huono, mutta elämä on...jos ei nyt välttämättä niin kallista, niin ainakin kompromisseja täynnä  :Hymy:  

Vaikka vanteen uusiminen ei sinällään nyt niin kovin kummoinen homma ole eikä sitä niin kovin usein joudu tekemään, jos ei aja ihan hinnat alkaen kuttaperkkavanteilla ja toisaalta pääsee jarrujen ilmaamimista, märkänä kiljuvista ja rapaisina rohisevista jarruista, alati muuttuvista standardeista jne potentiaalisista levyjarruihin liittyvistä jutuista eli puolensa siinäkin.

Mutta turhaa pohdintaa siinä mielessä, että markkinat ovat jo päättäneet sun puolesta, että jos ajat gravelia, ajat levyjarruilla.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Jäykkäkeulaisessa pyörässä loiva keula ei ole minulle mikään itseisarvo, vaan se lähinnä joko sössii ohjaustuntuman, jos myös rakea ei ole kasvatettu tai jos loivaan keulaan on yhdistetty myös ”normaalia” isompi rake, karkaa eturengas pidon kannalta turhan kauas ja pyörään tulee liikkaa chopper-fiilistä.



Tosi yleisellä tasolla mulla on sellainen tunne, että pyörien geometrioissa on tällä hetkellä huomio niin vahvasti etukolmion mitoissa (stack ja reach), että monella valmistajalla unohtuu kaikki muu. Ja se tärkein unohtuva asia on nimenomaan ohjausgeometria, jonka tärkein mitta on trail (suomeksi ilmeisesti "etujättö").

Vanhoina kovina aikoina kun esim. Ernesto Colnago valmisti runkosettejä, trail oli käytännössä pyhä asia, johon ei kajottu. Se oli osa firman tärkeintä tavaramerkkiä eli ajotuntumaa. Jos ohjauskulmaa muutettiin,  se kompensoitiin taivuttamalla teräskeulaan eri rake. Ja myös tämän päivän hiilikuitupyörissä ainakin Cervélolla on ollut runkoja, joissa trail on kaikissa runkokoissa sama. Eli jos eri runkokoissa on haluttu käyttää eri ohjauskulmia, on alihankkijalta tilattu haarukoita yhtä monella eri rakella -- mikä nostaa tuotteen hintaa. 

Mutta paljon enemmän on niitä valmistajia, joiden rungoissa ohjauskulmat heittelevät miten sattuu. Ainakin maantie- ja gravel-rungoissa on nykyään hiton yleistä se, että pienissä runkokoissa ohjauskulmaa on loivennettu reippaastikin, jotta eturengas saadaan kauemmas kengänkärjestä. Haarukka on kuitenkin se sama, jota tilataan läjäpäin kiinalaiselta kumppanilta. Tuo on käsittämätön valinta, mutta ehkä ihan aloittelijalle tilanne näyttää erilaiselta. Yleensä nämä samat valmistajat eivät ilmoita trailia geometriataulukoissa. Eli ajatellaan joko niin, että ohjausgeometrialla ei ole niin merkitystä, tai sitten ei haluta esittää lukuja, joita olisi vaikea selittää.

Pinarellolla oli jossain XS-kokoisessa rungossa ohjauskulmana 69,5 astetta vaikka keula oli se sama kuin kaikissa muissa. Kokemuksesta tiedän, että jo 71 astetta tuo aika junamaisen fiiliksen. Ja Canyonilla oli jossain vaiheessa markkinoilla maantierunko, jossa pienimmän ja suurimman koon ohjauskulman ero oli yli 4 astetta, vaikka keula oli kaikissa ko'oissa sama. Metriäkään ajamatta -- olen aivan varma, että skaalan kummastakin päästä löytyy runko, joka on objektiivisesti täysin paska ajettava.

----------


## stenu

Totta ja samaan hengenvetoon myös, että XS-rungolla ja XL-rungolla ajavat kuskit on useimmiten melkolailla eripainoisia. Runkojen putkien halkaisijoissa ja seinämävahvuuksissa se saatetaan huomioida, mutta silti kaikkiin runkoihin koosta riippumatta käytetään samaa etuhaarukkaa, joka on tehty kestämään se standardien vaatima 135-kiloinen kuski.

----------


## Föhn

> Näiden piti olla sitten 1 1/4" -kaulaputkelle. En tiiä onko vaikea löytää, mut ainakaan Canyonin omasta kaupasta ei moista löydy, kun maastostemmit on taas 1 1/8''.



Tosiaan, kuten ultimate ja endurance. Tuo vähän rajaa stemmi ja stongastemmi valikoimaa.

----------


## pturunen

> Totta ja samaan hengenvetoon myös, että XS-rungolla ja XL-rungolla ajavat kuskit on useimmiten melkolailla eripainoisia. Runkojen putkien halkaisijoissa ja seinämävahvuuksissa se saatetaan huomioida, mutta silti kaikkiin runkoihin koosta riippumatta käytetään samaa etuhaarukkaa, joka on tehty kestämään se standardien vaatima 135-kiloinen kuski.



Tämä on hyvä pointti. Youtuben bike fitting osastoon tutustuessa kuulee usein toistuvan kommentin valmistajien "laiskuudesta" tarjota riittävän yksilöityä runkoa. Jako s, m, l ja xl ei ihan riitä. Transition bikesillä on ollut human geometry -periaate, mutta siinäkään ei huomioida takakolmion koon kasvatusta etukolmion kasvaessa. Santa Cruz puolestaan on Stigmatan kohdalla muuttanut pienimpiin kokoihin keulan rakea, jotta toe overlap ei kasvaisi kohtuuttoman suureksi pikkurungoissa. Hyvin harvalla on laajempaa runkovalikoimaan, mutta Farlight tarjoaa. Esimerkillistä toimintaa, josta paremmaksi menee sitten custom-runko.

----------


## kukavaa

Hyvää ohjauskeskustelua. Itseä kiinnostaisi saada vaihde gravelcrossari "rataisammalla" ohjausgeolla, jotain 74°-75° ja pienehkö jättö, alle. 
Oma cyclocross pyörä, Colnago World Cup, kun tuntuu jotenkin yliohjautuvalta, oudolta ja kaatuilevalta ohjauksineen, etenkin putkelta runtatessa tuntuu se vingertävän minne sattuu. 
All City Big Blockin 74° ja joku jättö on just hyvä 33 mm kumeilla. Mitä tapahtuisi ohjaukselle, jos rengas kasvaisi vajaan sentin? Huvittaisi kokeilla mutta menee sitten custom hommiksi ja siihen ei ikävä kyllä ole rahaa: /

----------


## MAS

> Hyvää ohjauskeskustelua. Itseä kiinnostaisi saada vaihde gravelcrossari "rataisammalla" ohjausgeolla, jotain 74°-75° ja pienehkö jättö, alle. 
> Oma cyclocross pyörä, Colnago World Cup, kun tuntuu jotenkin yliohjautuvalta, oudolta ja kaatuilevalta ohjauksineen, etenkin putkelta runtatessa tuntuu se vingertävän minne sattuu. 
> .... /



Ihan uteliaisuudesta: Onko tämä preferenssi jyrkkiin (perinteisiin) ohjauskulmiin ja "herkkään" ohjaustuntumaan mielestänne suoraan tekijä joka vaikuttaa pyörän sopivuuteen johonkin käyttötarkoitukseen (tässä siis "gravel") vai onko kyse lähinnä siitä mihin on tottunut ja siten toki vaikuttaa myös miten suoriutuu kyseisen pyörän kanssa eri tilanteissa? Mietin vain sen kehityksen pohjalta mitä maastopyörissä on ollut viimeiset reilut 5 vuotta: tasaisen varmasti keulakulmat (ja reach +, stemmi - jne.) ovat loiventuneet ja nekin valmistajat jotka ensin vastustelivat ovat tulleet perässä, enkä ole juuri kuullut kenenkään haikailevan vanhaan vaan puolesta / vastaan keskustelua käydään vain aina sen kulloisenkin "edistyksen pioneerien" osalta eli tällä hetkellä trailipyörien osalta siellä jossain 65ast ja alle.

----------


## kukavaa

Kuvittelisin, että itsekullakin on kyse tottumuksesta ja mieltymyksistä tämmöiset asiat. 
Maastosta en osaa sanoa mutta en väitä vastaankaan että löysä keula ja jyrkkä satulaputki ovat toivotunlaista kehitystä. Varmasti uudella mtb geolla voi vetää entistä hullumista spoteista entistä kovempaa mutta hiekkapäälysteisellä tiellä ajohan ei ole juuri ajansaatossa muuttunut.
Ja markkinoita vastaan on tietty aika turhaa hangoitella, muoti on mikä on ja muu ei oikein käy kaupaksi. 
Omasta mielestä jyrkempi ohjausgeo on hauskempi, vähemmän tylsä, elämyksellisempi jopa. Kun en aja laukut täynnä satoja kilsoja ei sen pyörän tarvitse olla vakaa saati "junamainen" vaan hölmö, ketterän tuntuinen ja hauska on enemmän lähellä mieltä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Olen kuitukeuloja katsellut netistä, mutta aika moni näyttää olevan vanhoilla pikalinkuilla, onko esim Ritcheyllä keulaa 15 mm akselilla?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Taitaa olla 15mm akselilla gravel-keulat vähissä. 12 millistä kun noissa yleisimmin käytetään.

----------


## stenu

> Kuvittelisin, että itsekullakin on kyse tottumuksesta ja mieltymyksistä tämmöiset asiat. 
> Maastosta en osaa sanoa mutta en väitä vastaankaan että löysä keula ja jyrkkä satulaputki ovat toivotunlaista kehitystä. Varmasti uudella mtb geolla voi vetää entistä hullumista spoteista entistä kovempaa mutta hiekkapäälysteisellä tiellä ajohan ei ole juuri ajansaatossa muuttunut.
> Ja markkinoita vastaan on tietty aika turhaa hangoitella, muoti on mikä on ja muu ei oikein käy kaupaksi. 
> Omasta mielestä jyrkempi ohjausgeo on hauskempi, vähemmän tylsä, elämyksellisempi jopa. Kun en aja laukut täynnä satoja kilsoja ei sen pyörän tarvitse olla vakaa saati "junamainen" vaan hölmö, ketterän tuntuinen ja hauska on enemmän lähellä mieltä.



Jos omistaisin kristallipallon, niin se saattaisi hyvinkin kertoa mulle, että gravelhypen myötä tavalliseen metsäpyöräilyyn tarkoitettujen maastureiden geometriat alkaa jyrkkenemään. Nyt jo moni ajelee lähipolutkin mieluummin käyrätankoisella gravelillaan. Ei siksi, että se olisi järkevämpää tai helpompaa kuin loivakeulaisella polkujyrällä, vaan siksi että se on palkitsevampaa. Alpit ei ole tulleet yhtään lähemmäksi Suomea, vaikka maastureiden geot ovat alamäkistyneet ja yhtäkkiä kaivataankin toisenlaista näkökulmaa pyöräilyyn.

Ja jos se ei tapahdu noin, niin se ainakin on varmaa, että pyörävalmistajilla on loputon tarve myydä uutta ja sitten kun loivien pyörien markkinat on kylläiset, on pakko keksiä jotain muuta, jotta kauppa käy ja fillarifirmat omistavien sijoitusyhtiöiden osinkotilit karttuu. Niiden ensisijainen tehtävä on kuitenkin tuottaa voittoa omistajilleen. Gravelbuumin huippu ja samaan aikaan sattunut korona olisi ollut varsinainen lottovoitto, jos korona ei olisi häirinnyt komponenttien tuotantoketjuja. Siihenkään ei ehkä mene enää hirveän kauaa kun gravel on loppuun kaluttu luu..  :Hymy:

----------


## pturunen

Kirjoitin tuosta stenun havainnosta joku aika sitten talvella johonkin mtb-ketjuun. Jatkuva keulakulmien loiventaminen lienee saanut alkunsa puhtaasti alamäkeen kohdistuvasta ajosta. Tasaisilla trail-poluilla kannattaa käydä välillä tekemässä reality check 67 asteen maasturilla. Saattaa tuntua yllättävän hauskalta...

----------


## kukavaa

> ... ainakin on varmaa, että pyörävalmistajilla on loputon tarve myydä uutta ...



Tai sitten tekee niinkuin Spessu ja keksii pyöreät putket ja lätkäsee nelj?toistadonaa hinnaksi.

----------


## Veivaaja

Geometria vaikuttaa myös painojakaumaan. Vaikka en aja varsinaista gravelia, huomasin joskus, että vanha retkipyöräni (vähän pitempi takahaarukka ja isompi rake) tuntui kyllä talvella paaaljon vakaammalta peliltä kun crossarini. Syynä todennäköisesti painon (ajajan) sijoittuminen keskemmälle ja matala ajoasento (joka sekin siirtää painoa vähän edemmäs). Luulisi loivan keulakulman, korkeamman etupään ja muutaman muunkin seikan keventävän etupäätä niin, että se vaikuttaa painonjakaumaan ja myös sitä kautta ajotuntumaan?

----------


## stumpe

> Siihenkään ei ehkä mene enää hirveän kauaa kun gravel on loppuun kaluttu luu..



Mietin vain, että onko valmistajilla kohta vaikeuksia keksiä tiettyyn olosuhteisiin/maastoihin spesifiä pyöräkategoriaa. No, sen jälkeen voidaan aina parannella vanhaa, ellei keksitä esim. pitkospuupyöräilyä ja siihen omanlaistaan pyörää.

----------


## tchegge_

Voishan sitä ironisillä viiksillä varustetut edelläkävijät alkaa ajaa vaikka ratapyörillä rappusia alas. Kyllä sellaiseen kehitetystä hiilikuitu pyörästä jonkun tonnin kehtaa pyytää. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Jos omistaisin kristallipallon, niin se saattaisi hyvinkin kertoa mulle, että gravelhypen myötä tavalliseen metsäpyöräilyyn tarkoitettujen maastureiden geometriat alkaa jyrkkenemään. Nyt jo moni ajelee lähipolutkin mieluummin käyrätankoisella gravelillaan. Ei siksi, että se olisi järkevämpää tai helpompaa kuin loivakeulaisella polkujyrällä, vaan siksi että se on palkitsevampaa. Alpit ei ole tulleet yhtään lähemmäksi Suomea, vaikka maastureiden geot ovat alamäkistyneet ja yhtäkkiä kaivataankin toisenlaista näkökulmaa pyöräilyyn.



Asiahan ei tähän topicciin kuulu, mutta kulmien loiventuessa tuntuu myös joustomatkat kasvaneen. 150mm on minimi nykyään polulle ja moni raahaa tuolla tasamaalla 15-16kg 160mm joustavaa ankkuria, koska internetissä sanottiin, että nykyiset joustot ei notku ja ovat poljettavia jne. Ennen ajeltiin tyytyväisenä 100-120mm joustavilla täpäreilla tai no minä ajan vieläkin.

----------


## huotah

Retkipyöristä puheen ollen, kun vertaan toisiinsa kahta muuten hyvin samanlaisella geometrialla olevaa pyörää joista toisessa keulakulma 73° ja 53mm etujättö, ja toisessa 72°/58,6mm, niin ero todella suuri. 

Gravel-pyörä 58,6mm etujätöllä menee vakaasti kuin juna ja ohjautuu silti tarkasti. Retkipyörä 53mm etujätöllä ei mene hetkeäkään suoraan kun irrottaa kädet ohjaustangosta ja kapeissa spooreissa ajamisesta ei meinaa tulla mitään kun etupyörä kiemurtelee ja yrittää kiivetä ylös spoorista. 

Ohjausgeometrioissa todellakin on eroja.

----------


## Qilty

> Kirjoitin tuosta stenun havainnosta joku aika sitten talvella johonkin mtb-ketjuun. Jatkuva keulakulmien loiventaminen lienee saanut alkunsa puhtaasti alamäkeen kohdistuvasta ajosta. Tasaisilla trail-poluilla kannattaa käydä välillä tekemässä reality check 67 asteen maasturilla. Saattaa tuntua yllättävän hauskalta...



Ite kyllä ton keulakulman sijaan suitsuttaisin pitkää reachiä. Mulla on kaks vanhaa M kokoista mondrakerin maasturia, läski ja 140mm notkupyörä. Läskissä reach 462 ja keulakulma 69.5° Joustopyörässä 478/67.5°

----------


## MAS

> Kirjoitin tuosta stenun havainnosta joku aika sitten talvella johonkin mtb-ketjuun. Jatkuva keulakulmien loiventaminen lienee saanut alkunsa puhtaasti alamäkeen kohdistuvasta ajosta. Tasaisilla trail-poluilla kannattaa käydä välillä tekemässä reality check 67 asteen maasturilla. Saattaa tuntua yllättävän hauskalta...



Mun 2018 Scott Spark (120mm joustoa ) on 67ast. Nyt tosiaan traililla "trendikäs" on vielä reippaasti tuota loivempi...Scottia ennen oli Spessun Epic WC 2015 71ast keulalla, se oli silloin "normi" ja hyväksi todettu perinteikäs XC-kisafillarin geometria. Näillä paikallisilla röllipoluilla kun ajelee tuolla Epicillä niin tuntuu tosiaan "hauskalta" kun otb vaanii jokaisen reilumman kokoisen juuren kohdalla ihan tasamaallakin. Scott on etenemiskyvyssä sekä helppouden että tehokkuuden osalta aivan ylivertainen kaikkialla muualla kuin sileällä hitaalla syheröpolulla.





> Asiahan ei tähän topicciin kuulu, mutta kulmien loiventuessa tuntuu myös joustomatkat kasvaneen. 150mm on minimi nykyään polulle ja moni raahaa tuolla tasamaalla 15-16kg 160mm joustavaa ankkuria, koska internetissä sanottiin, että nykyiset joustot ei notku ja ovat poljettavia jne. Ennen ajeltiin tyytyväisenä 100-120mm joustavilla täpäreilla tai no minä ajan vieläkin.



Jos haluaa käydä itseään viihdyttämässä niin poikkeaa eMTB-palstoilla. Siellä "maastokelpoinen" määritellään nykyään 170mm joustolla ja dh-renkailla. Toki valintoja voi tehdä vähän eri tavalla kun sähkö avittaa, mutta siellä tämä "alppikuume" on ehkä hieman karannut käsistä. Noilla joustoilla pyörän liikkeet hitaammassa ajossa tuottavat jo ihan uusia haasteita.





> Ite kyllä ton keulakulman sijaan suitsuttaisin pitkää reachiä. Mulla on kaks vanhaa M kokoista mondrakerin maasturia, läski ja 140mm notkupyörä. Läskissä reach 462 ja keulakulma 69.5° Joustopyörässä 478/67.5°



Molempi parempi. Pitkä reach ja lyhyt stemmi on ollut iso juttu tässä samassa trailipyörien kehityskaaressa mutta kyllä se esim. yllä mainittu 67 vs. 71ast keulakulman eron vaikutus on huima vaikka yritin eroa sulkea lyhyellä stemmillä (reach ei toki kasvanut, mutta ajaessa teknisellä polulla peppu irti penkistä sillä on pienempi merkitys).

Pohdinnan pointti siis että vielä 2015 suurin osa valmistajista uskoi että maastopyörän geometria oltiin saatu fundeerattua valmiiksi jo pari vuosikymmentä aiemmin. Vähän samaan tapaan kuin aiemmin tiedettiin 26" olevan se oikea rengaskoko. Onneksi on niitä pellepelottomia jotka on valmiita kokeilemaan uutta vaikka lähes aina ekat kokeilut onkin enemmän tai vähemmän raakileita parhaimmillaankin ja suuri osa kokeiluista ei tuota mitään uutta suuntaa jolla olisi elinvoimaa.

Gravelin suhteen olen kovin tyytyväinen omaan junamaisen vakaaseen URSiini. Kyllä sillä jännitystä ja elämää saa ajeluihin ihan riittävästi, se vain tapahtuu sellaisissa tilanteissa mihin en vanhalla edesmenneellä Scottin Addict CX:llä olisi omavalintaisesti päätynyt.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Ihan uteliaisuudesta: Onko tämä preferenssi jyrkkiin (perinteisiin) ohjauskulmiin ja "herkkään" ohjaustuntumaan mielestänne suoraan tekijä joka vaikuttaa pyörän sopivuuteen johonkin käyttötarkoitukseen (tässä siis "gravel") vai onko kyse lähinnä siitä mihin on tottunut ja siten toki vaikuttaa myös miten suoriutuu kyseisen pyörän kanssa eri tilanteissa? Mietin vain sen kehityksen pohjalta mitä maastopyörissä on ollut viimeiset reilut 5 vuotta: tasaisen varmasti keulakulmat (ja reach +, stemmi - jne.) ovat loiventuneet ja nekin valmistajat jotka ensin vastustelivat ovat tulleet perässä.



Allroad- tai gravel-pyörissä näkyy just nyt se, että niitä hankitaan erilaisilla harrastushistorioilla hyvin erilaiseen ajoon. Osa on edelleen hyvin maantiepyörämäisiä, eli ajoasento on hiukan hiukan pystympi ja tanko hiukan leveämpi, mutta ero ei välttämättä ole suuri. 

Itsellä on allroad-pyörässä tanko pari senttiä korkeammalla ja pari senttiä lähempänä kuin kisakireässä maantiepyörässä. Tanko on 40 cm kun maantiepyörässä on 38 cm. Pyörä tuntuu fantastiselta hiekkateillä ja pärjäilen sillä jotenkuten helpoilla poluilla. Mutta mikä tärkeintä, se on hauska ajaa myös asfaltilla. Ohjauskulma on 71,5 astetta, joka on maantiepyöräksi hitaahko mutta gravel-pyöräksi nopea. 

Mutta kasvava joukko gravel-pyöristä on tosiaan hyvin maastopyörämäisiä, pystyllä asennolla ja leveällä tangolla. Ne on selvästi suunniteltu toimimaan hyvin myös hiekkateitä selvästi teknisimmissä paikoissa. Ymmärrän tuota trendiä ihan hyvin, mutta se ei tuota sellaisia pyöriä, joita itse haluaisin ostaa. 

Mutta ei tässä ole hyvää ja huonoa, tai uudenaikaista ja vanhanaikaista. On vain hyvin erilaisia pyöriä, joita myydään jostain syystä samalla nimellä.

----------


## paaton

Samoilla linjoilla antin kanssa. URSin suuntaan olisi kyllä ostohalukkuutta. Tykkään möyriä huonoillakin poluilla gravellilla. Mutta sitten taas sillä samalla laitteella ajetaan myös assuakin paljon ja kovaa, eli mahdollisimman lähelle roadia on hyvä.

----------


## stenu

^ URS:ssa on sillä tapaa kummallinen etupään geometria, että loivaan ohjauskulmaan on yhdistetty perinteisen cyclocross-keulan 45 millin rake. Jollain 55 rakella trail pyisi maltillisempana ja ohjauksesta ei tulisi niin "kaatuva". Jos neutraalia ohjaustuntumaa ja noin 60 mm trailia, pitää ideaalina tiekäyttöisessä pyörässä ohjaustuntuman kannalta, niin rake pitäisi olla 65 millin paikkeilla ja eturengas alkaisi karata jo melkolailla kauas eteen. Mutta makuasioita ja tottumiskysymyksiä noi on toki. Kaikkeen tottuu, jos pakko ja itsesuggestio hoitaa loput: "tää on tosi hyvä, koska mulle on sanottu/olen lukenut, että tää on hyvä.."  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MAS

^Tuossapa juuri on URSin hienous minun käyttööni: Kuten ylempänä tuli kuvattua se on viritelty Antin Allroad-pyörän tapaan suht lähelle maantiepyörääni. Maastopyörämäistä on pitkä reach, lyhyt stemmi ja loiva keulakulma - mutta ei siis ole levennettyä tankoa, eikä pystyä asentoa. Ja silti se on varsin kykenevä haastaviin tilanteisiin. Näitä haastavia paikkoja on poluilla toki, mutta määrällisesti itselle eniten soralla: reipas vauhti, mahdollisesti ei ennestään tuttu, kurvikas kapeampi metsäautotie jossa kurveissa satunnaisesti irtosoraa ja / tai kuoppia ja alla Terra Speedin tyyppiset rullaavat kumit joissa pito rajallinen - silloin arvostaa vakaata hallittavuutta herkkyyden sijaan joka sallii setämiehenkin pitää veto päällä ja jatkaa ajamista alaotteella sensijaan että tarttisi alkaa varmistelemaan. Vastalanattu isompikin soratie tarjoilee vastaavaa hupia ajoittain alamäkikurveissa. Ajomiehethän toki sitten selvittää vastaavat paikat millä vaan perinteiselläkin välineellä.

----------


## stenu

Kyllä, mutta _mun mielestä_ nuo kaikki samat ominaisuudet saa paremmassa muodossa pyörässä, joka on pitkähkö ja matalahko ja jossa on lyhyt stemmi, mutta "normaalimpi" trail ja sen vuoksi esim. se uusi Kanjoni on ensimmäinen ei custom kompliitti pitkään aikaan, joka herättää jonkinmoisia ostohaluja.

----------


## paaton

Onneksi tosiaan noihin rakejuttuihin ei tarvitse perehtyä, jos ei ole hitsauttamassa sitä ihqua 15kg titaani-ihmettä.

Ursin kohdalla piisaisi vaan riittävän pitkä koeajo. Tai sitten kokemukset kaverilta, jonka mieltymykset vastaavat omaa.

----------


## paaton

> Kyllä, mutta _mun mielestä_ nuo kaikki samat ominaisuudet saa paremmassa muodossa pyörässä, joka on pitkähkö ja matalahko ja jossa on lyhyt stemmi, mutta "normaalimpi" trail ja sen vuoksi esim. se uusi Kanjoni on ensimmäinen ei custom kompliitti pitkään aikaan, joka herättää jonkinmoisia ostohaluja.



No tämä oli mielenkiintoinen vertaus. En tosiaan ollut edes ajatellut canyonia samalle viivalle ursin kanssa maasto-ominaisuuksissa.

----------


## MAS

> Kyllä, mutta _mun mielestä_ nuo kaikki samat ominaisuudet saa paremmassa muodossa pyörässä, joka on pitkähkö ja matalahko ja jossa on lyhyt stemmi, mutta "normaalimpi" trail ja sen vuoksi esim. se uusi Kanjoni on ensimmäinen ei custom kompliitti pitkään aikaan, joka herättää jonkinmoisia ostohaluja.



Tässä mennään mieltymysten puolelle. URSin 77mm trail on tosiaan reippaahko yhdistettynä loivaan keulakulmaan, tuossakin mennään modernien maastopyörien pelikirjalla. Kuten sanottu, minulle ohjauksen herkkyys on kiva juttu mutta ei mitenkään korkealla listalla verrattuna siihen että tuo pitempi trail on yksi osatekijä lisäämässä vakautta vauhdissa "vaarallisissa tilanteissa". Pyörä vaatii vähän enemmän töitä kääntyäkseen mutta siihen tuo ehdollistuminen lienee jo itselle tullut maastopyöräilyn puolelta.

Sanoisin että maantiemiehen on aika vaikea päätyä ostamaan URS lyhyen koeajon perusteella: siinä kevyessä testiajossa kaupan nurkilla tulee ilmeiseksi nuo stenunkin kuvaamat piirteet eli ohjaus on joko outo tai epämiellyttävä tai molempia ;=) Juju valkenee korkeintaan sitten kun ajetaan hankalimmissa olosuhteissa ja silloinkin mahdollisesti vain kun adaptaatio tuollaiseen ohjaukseen on tapahtunut. Jos taas tulee maastopyöräilyn puolelta niin tuo ehdollistuminen on jo kenties hoidettu.

----------


## r.a.i

Tästä nyt on aiemminkin puhuttu, mutta mun mielestä joustokeulaisen pyörän ja jäykän maantiepyörän keulaa ei pitäisi vertailla toisiinsa, koska jousto muuttaa geometriaa niin paljon. Tommosen custom-rungon speksaaminen on ihan avartavaa puuhaa - vaikka jotkut siitäkin tuntuvat näppylöitä saavan - ja tulee perehdyttyä noihin geometria-asioihin vähän syvemmin. Tässä gravel-segmentissä tulee nyt villejäkin kokeiluja kun valmistajat ja kuluttajat etsivät itseään. Tuo maastopuolen kehitys todennäköisesti menee pikkuhiljaa siihen, ettei ilman sähköä ajeta kuin XC-kisoissa ja parkissa.

----------


## paaton

> Tässä mennään mieltymysten puolelle. URSin 77mm trail on tosiaan reippaahko yhdistettynä loivaan keulakulmaan, tuossakin mennään modernien maastopyörien pelikirjalla. Kuten sanottu, minulle ohjauksen herkkyys on kiva juttu mutta ei mitenkään korkealla listalla verrattuna siihen että tuo pitempi trail on yksi osatekijä lisäämässä vakautta vauhdissa "vaarallisissa tilanteissa". Pyörä vaatii vähän enemmän töitä kääntyäkseen mutta siihen tuo ehdollistuminen lienee jo itselle tullut maastopyöräilyn puolelta.
> 
> Sanoisin että maantiemiehen on aika vaikea päätyä ostamaan URS lyhyen koeajon perusteella: siinä kevyessä testiajossa kaupan nurkilla tulee ilmeiseksi nuo stenunkin kuvaamat piirteet eli ohjaus on joko outo tai epämiellyttävä tai molempia ;=) Juju valkenee korkeintaan sitten kun ajetaan hankalimmissa olosuhteissa ja silloinkin mahdollisesti vain kun adaptaatio tuollaiseen ohjaukseen on tapahtunut. Jos taas tulee maastopyöräilyn puolelta niin tuo ehdollistuminen on jo kenties hoidettu.



Juurikin tuohon uskon. Eli koeajon pitää olla riittävän pitkä, tai sitten luottaa kaveriin, jolla samat mieltymykset. 

Minunkaan mielestä lyhyellä koeajolla ei tehdä mitään muuta kuin verrataan ajoa vanhaan pyörään.

----------


## stenu

Paaton: Joo mä oon koeajanut, en tosin pitkälti. Ja sitten mulla on toi frankenrolleri, jossa on keula noin 71 astetta ja krossikeke 45 millin rakella. Ihan ilman mitään 15 kilon kustomeitakin rakejuttujen ymmärtämisessä on se hyvä puoli, että jos tykkää/ei tykkää jonkun pyörän ohjaustuntumasta, niin tietää mihin suuntaan kannattaa katsella.

MAS: mä olen kaukana "maantiemiehestä". Elämäni ainoan maantiepyörän omistin puolitoista vuotta, jonka jälkeen kyllästyin ja myin pois. Siitä ajasta, jonka katson harrastaneeni pyöräilyä, ensimmäiset viisitoista vuotta omistin vain maastopyöriä.

----------


## MAS

> Tästä nyt on aiemminkin puhuttu, mutta mun mielestä joustokeulaisen pyörän ja jäykän maantiepyörän keulaa ei pitäisi vertailla toisiinsa, koska jousto muuttaa geometriaa niin paljon. Tommosen custom-rungon speksaaminen on ihan avartavaa puuhaa - vaikka jotkut siitäkin tuntuvat näppylöitä saavan - ja tulee perehdyttyä noihin geometria-asioihin vähän syvemmin. Tässä gravel-segmentissä tulee nyt villejäkin kokeiluja kun valmistajat ja kuluttajat etsivät itseään. Tuo maastopuolen kehitys todennäköisesti menee pikkuhiljaa siihen, ettei ilman sähköä ajeta kuin XC-kisoissa ja parkissa.



Totta, suoria yhtäläisyysmerkkejä pitää varoa vetämästä. Mutta ennen kuin ajattelee että vaikka 77mm trail on "maastopyörää" niin hyvä muistaa että modernissä xc-jäykkäperässä HA 67ast ja trail 110mm on ihan tyypillistä. 

Oma veikkaus on että sähkö tulee myös muualle kuin maastoon. Talliin tuli eilen paremmalle puoliskolle Spessun Levo SL - mahdollistaa yhteislenkit ihan uudella tavalla kun ero kunnossa ja ajotekniikassa on suht merkittävä. Nyt saa itse vikistä ajoittain lenkeillä. Kokeiltiin laina Levolla myös yhteistä gravel-lenkkiä (itse siis olin URSilla), mutta se ei aivan niin hyvin toiminut sähkön 25kmh limiitin takia. Nyt on tullut jo ihan fiksun näköisiä sähkö-graveleita. EU-lainsäädäntö kun muuttuisi niin että saisi edes jenkkien 32kmh limiitin, saatikka sitten vielä tuosta muutaman kilsan enemmän, niin mullistaisivat mielestäni yhteislenkkeilyn erikuntoisten kesken. Siis edelleen puhuttaisiin siitä että myös sähköllä ajava on kuntoilumielessä liikkeellä.

----------


## r.a.i

> modernissä xc-jäykkäperässä HA 67ast ja trail 110mm on ihan tyypillistä.



En nyt tosiaankaan ole mikään "modernien XC-pyörien" asiantuntija, mutta aika perus 69 astetta näyttäisi nuo XC-pyörät kuitenkin vielä olevan, ainakin tuon jutun mukaan. Varmaan loivempiakin on. Maastopyöräsegmentti on kyllä niin markkinointiohjautunut ja joka vuosi uutta keksivä, ettei juurikaan huvita seurata. Kieltämättä hyviäkin keksintöjä on tullut. Nythän valitettavasti samaa vikaa on jo maantiepuolella. Mutta pyöräfirmojen ylivoimaisesti tärkein päätehtävä on pyörien myynti ja erilaisten pyöräarviointeja tekevien tahojen päätehtävä on saada lukijoita, nämä kun muistaa niin voi niitä omia tarpeitaan sitten arvioida niistä lähtökohdista.

https://www.bikeradar.com/advice/buy...country-bikes/

Siitä olen kyllä samaa mieltä, että sähkö tulee muihinkin pyöriin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Vaikka olen jo nelisen vuotta omistanut modernin geon maastopyörän niin en osaa vastaavia ominaisuuksia kaivata gravelliin niin millään.

----------


## pturunen

> Tuo maastopuolen kehitys todennäköisesti menee pikkuhiljaa siihen, ettei ilman sähköä ajeta kuin XC-kisoissa ja parkissa.



Ei mene. Tulen ajamaan trailia naturaalina niin kauan kun sellaisia pyöriä tehdään.

----------


## nure

^Kaikki luomuna kunnes ei jalat liiku kunnolla...

----------


## Qilty

> Mun 2018 Scott Spark (120mm joustoa ) on 67ast. Nyt tosiaan traililla "trendikäs" on vielä reippaasti tuota loivempi...Scottia ennen oli Spessun Epic WC 2015 71ast keulalla, se oli silloin "normi" ja hyväksi todettu perinteikäs XC-kisafillarin geometria. Näillä paikallisilla röllipoluilla kun ajelee tuolla Epicillä niin tuntuu tosiaan "hauskalta" kun otb vaanii jokaisen reilumman kokoisen juuren kohdalla ihan tasamaallakin. Scott on etenemiskyvyssä sekä helppouden että tehokkuuden osalta aivan ylivertainen kaikkialla muualla kuin sileällä hitaalla syheröpolulla.
> 
> 
> 
> Jos haluaa käydä itseään viihdyttämässä niin poikkeaa eMTB-palstoilla. Siellä "maastokelpoinen" määritellään nykyään 170mm joustolla ja dh-renkailla. Toki valintoja voi tehdä vähän eri tavalla kun sähkö avittaa, mutta siellä tämä "alppikuume" on ehkä hieman karannut käsistä. Noilla joustoilla pyörän liikkeet hitaammassa ajossa tuottavat jo ihan uusia haasteita.
> 
> 
> 
> Molempi parempi. Pitkä reach ja lyhyt stemmi on ollut iso juttu tässä samassa trailipyörien kehityskaaressa mutta kyllä se esim. yllä mainittu 67 vs. 71ast keulakulman eron vaikutus on huima vaikka yritin eroa sulkea lyhyellä stemmillä (reach ei toki kasvanut, mutta ajaessa teknisellä polulla peppu irti penkistä sillä on pienempi merkitys).
> ...



Tarkoitinkin sitä että pitkän reachin mukana yleensä tulee pitkä etukolmio ja kuskin paino on paremmin akseleiden välissä. 

Itsekkään en tiedä minkälainen sellainen olisi sitten gravelissa, esmes se Evilin dagar vai mikälie. Röykkyisessä alamäessä varmasti hyvä, mutta entäs kaikkialla muualla?

----------


## pturunen

^luulen tuon olleen vähän sama kuin maastureissa. Ajetaan aina jyrkempään ja jyrkempään alamäkeen ja huomataan tiettyjen geometrioiden edistävän tätä toimintaa selvästi. Oma mielipide on se, että pidentyneet ja sitä kautta kovassa ajossa vakaat pyörät ovat peruspolkuajossa aika kömpelöitä kapistuksia. Perinteisesti se leikkisyys on ollut ilmaan ottamista, mutta kuuluu siihen muutakin. Vastaavasti graveleissa rakennetaan pyöristä koko ajan pahempaa rytyytystä kestäviä ja unohdetaan se, että 90% ajosta on tasamaata ja pyörän pitäisi toimia sielläkin. Gravelin voisi tavallaan kääntää paluuksi yleispyörään, minkä takia sen suosio on räjähtänyt käsiin. Korkeapaineisella ja kapearenkaisella kippuralla ei ajeta kuin asvaltilla, mutta gravel menee kaikkialle, jos ei muuten niin kantaen. Parhaat pyörät ovat niitä, joissa homma on balanssissa. Kiihtyy ja liikahtaa, mutta sillä kuitenkin voi perusmetsäpolkua ajaa sopivalla rengastuksella. En haluaisi mitään alle 70 asteen keulakulmalla olevaa gräveliä, sitä varten on maastopyörä.

----------


## Huoleton

Mun gravelissa on pitkä reach+lyhyt stemmi ja se on tosiaan hyvä röykkysessä maastossa ja etenkin röykkysessä alamäessä siis noin niinkun kippurasarvipyöräksi. Tiellä sitten vähän tönkkö traktori.
Jos ajais pelkästään sellasilla tiellä missä henkilöautollakin pääsee normaalisti niin lyhyempi reach olis kyllä mukavampi ajella. Toisaalta taas sitten pituuden haitta hyvällä tiellä ei oo ollenkaan niin paha kun lyhyyden haitta olis röykikössä. Silti sitä välillä ajattelee olisko lyhyempi kokonaisuutena kivempi. 

Maastopyöräilyssä oon huomannut myös sellasen muutoksen että nykyään ajellaan rankempia polkuja. Ei siis pelkästään jyrkempiä alamäkiä. 2015 vuoden XC jäykkäperä on edelleen hyvä niihin maastoihin mihin se oli hyvä vuonna 2015. 2021 porukkalenkki 2015 pyörällä on aika kylmää kyytiä noin niinkun keskimäärin.
Voihan olla että gravel menee samaan suuntaan ja pyörät rankkenee niin ettei kukaan jaksa ajaa gravelpyörällä enää mitään "hiekkatiesiirtymää" vaan pitää olla neulaspolkua ja mausteena vähän kivikkojuurikkoa.
Sitten voi taas keksiä uuden pyörägenren niille pyörille joilla just ne siirtymät on se juttu.

----------


## stenu

URS:in etupään geometria on tismalleen samanlainen kuin useissa pienirunkoisissa cyclokrossareissa on ollut iät ja ajat. Esim. XS- ja S-kokoisissa Focus Mareksissa on 70 asteen kulma ja ihan perus 45 mm rakella varustettu etuhaarukka. Jos on pitkä runko, saa ohjauksesta "vakaan" tuntuisen ilman loivaa keulakulmaa ja sen mukanaan tuomia lieveilmiöitä, jos pienentää rakea. Se toki vaatisi eri rakella olevat keulat erikokoisiin runkoihin, koska pienissä rungoissa jyrkempi keula + pienempi rake kasvattaa toe overlappia ja jotkut kokevat sen ongelmaksi. Viisas on ollut kyllä se markkinamies, joka on keksinyt, että keulakulmankin voi pitää samana kaiken kokoisissa rungoissa, kun siitä tehdään "hard core gravel geometria"

Jäykkäkeulaisessa pyörässä otb-herkkyyteen vaikuttaa kuskin painopiste pyörän päällä eli rungon korkeus ja lyhyys huomattavasti enemmän kuin keulakulma. Testimielessä vaihdoin rolleriin originaalikeulan ja kävin ajelemassa satkun keskuspuistossa. Pääasiassa ulkoiluteillä, mutta myös niitä mutaisia ja möykkyisiä pellonreunoja ja muutamia polkupätkiä. Edes tolla rollerin oikealla geometrialla se ei todellakaan ole mitenkään otb-herkkä. Trail-mittaa Surly ei ilmoita, enkä tiedä mikä se on noitten 38-millisten Steilacoomien kanssa, mutta se on varmaan aikalailla normaalihaarukassa. Rollerin ohjaus on ihan vakaa ja ilman käsiä voi ajaa sujuvasti melko reiluihinkin töyssyihin. Toe oberlappia tossa 53-kokoisessa on ihan kunnolla ja siksi se pitempi krossikeula on kivempi siihen tyhmäpyöräilyyn, vaikka ohjaus meneekin kököksi.

Toi on muutenkin aika hyvä myytinmurtajapyörä: siinä on notkuva nelikanttikeskiö, vanhat ohuet umpialumiiniset Dura Acen kammet, jotka varmaan notkuu myös sekä ihan oikeasti löysä runko (vaaka- ja viistoputket taitaa olla 25,4 mm ohuita) eikä se silti ole lainkaan tehoton poljettava. Ei absorboidu watit mystisesti runkoon tai katoa lämpönä avaruuteen notkumisesta huolimatta.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Viisas on ollut kyllä se markkinamies, joka on keksinyt, että keulakulmankin voi pitää samana kaiken kokoisissa rungoissa, kun siitä tehdään "hard core gravel geometria"



Voi olla, että ainakin laiskasti luettuna menee sarkasmi ohi, mutta... Mä en ole ikinä tajunnut, että miksi nimenomaan maantiepyörissä niin yleisesti ohjauskulma loivenee pienempiä runkokokoja kohti. Kaikilla valmistajilla näin ei ole, mutta hyvin yleistä se on, ja tämä on periytynyt myös gravel-pyörien geometrioihin. 

Mitä tällä tavoitellaan? Miksei mielummin kaikille runkokoille sama kulma?

Haarukka on kuitenkin yleisesti tismalleen sama, joten lopputuloksena ohjausgeometria muuttuu runkokojen välillä. Pienemmissä rungoissa on hitaampi ohjaus kuin isommissa. Tätä tuskin tavoitellaan, mutta hyväksytäänkö tämä jonkun tärkeämmän päämäärän vuoksi?

----------


## stenu

^ Mun käsittääkseni ainoa syy on toe overlapin vähentäminen tai ehkäiseminen.

----------


## MAS

> URS:in etupään geometria on tismalleen samanlainen kuin useissa pienirunkoisissa cyclokrossareissa on ollut iät ja ajat. ...... Jos on pitkä runko, saa ohjauksesta "vakaan" tuntuisen ilman loivaa keulakulmaa ja sen mukanaan tuomia lieveilmiöitä, jos pienentää rakea....
> 
> Jäykkäkeulaisessa pyörässä otb-herkkyyteen vaikuttaa kuskin painopiste pyörän päällä eli rungon korkeus ja lyhyys huomattavasti enemmän kuin keulakulma. Testimielessä vaihdoin rolleriin originaalikeulan ja kävin ajelemassa satkun keskuspuistossa. Pääasiassa ulkoiluteillä, mutta myös niitä mutaisia ja möykkyisiä pellonreunoja ja muutamia polkupätkiä. Edes tolla rollerin oikealla geometrialla se ei todellakaan ole mitenkään otb-herkkä. Trail-mittaa Surly ei ilmoita, enkä tiedä mikä se on noitten 38-millisten Steilacoomien kanssa, mutta se on varmaan aikalailla normaalihaarukassa. Rollerin ohjaus on ihan vakaa ja ilman käsiä voi ajaa sujuvasti melko reiluihinkin töyssyihin. Toe oberlappia tossa 53-kokoisessa on ihan kunnolla ja siksi se pitempi krossikeula on kivempi siihen tyhmäpyöräilyyn, vaikka ohjaus meneekin kököksi.



Mitkä mielestäsi ovat isoimmat lieveilmiöt URSin pienellä rakella yhdistettynä loivaan keulakulmaan? Jos vaikka seuraavalla lenkillä yrittäisi niitä tunnustella. Ja vielä roudaisi maantiefillarinkin kellarista trainerin päältä ulos jotta saisi vertailukohtaa. Muuten voi olla että olen maastofillarini "turruttama".

OTB & kuskin painopiste: Peppu penkissä tekijöitä enemmän, mutta kun peppu on irti ja kuskin asento pyörän päällä viritetty käsillä olevan OTB:n välttämiseen niin en osaa mieltää miksi stemmin pituus ja keulakulma + rake kombo eivät olisi keskeisiä tekijöitä? Ts. jos olisi jyrkempi keulakulma + pienempi rake ratkaisuna vakauteen vauhdissa niin ei tulisi samalla myös juurien kaltaisiin esteisiin enemmän tökkivä fillari?

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Gravelin geometriasta opittua: lenkillä +35kmh vauhdeissa pitempään "sorahautaan" kuntopolulla loivassa kurvissa. Oli varsin mukavaa että URS on junamaisen vakaa eikä maantiefillarin tyyppisesti leikkisän herkkä...



Lueskelin keskustelua ja tämä osui silmään. Tässä on tilanne, jota oikeastaan "pelkään" eniten. Keskinopeudet eivät tyylistäni johtuen ole kummoiset, mutta innostun ajamaan käytännössä kaikilla lenkeillä myös kovaa, joka nykyisillä välityksillä tasaisella tarkoittaa vähän yli 40 km/h maksimissaan. Näitä sora- tai hiekkahautoja löytyy polkujen lisäksi myös metsäautoteiltä. Omassa sorapyörässä keulakulma on 70.5, mutta olen vaihtanut haarukan 5 milliä pidempään, mikä loiventaa keulakulmaa lisää ja vie vie etupyörää lisää eteen.

Toki renkailla on mielestäni myös iso merkitys.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Itse olen ollut ehkä vähän epäortodoksisesti liikkeellä kokeillessani muutoksia: Tripsterin reach on lyhyt ja olen pohtinut, onko edessä kuitenkin liikaa painoa, joten siirsin itseäni hieman: stemmistä pala pois ja satulaa sentti ja vähän ylikin taakse. Muutama koeajo on ollut positiivinen ja tänään jaksoin punnita henkilövaaalla painojakaumaa, joka on nyt luokkaa 40/60 peräpään eduksi.

Satulan siirto on varmasti vastoin yleisiä ohjeita, mutta kun en muutenkaan soralla ole staattisesti satulassa.

----------


## huotah

Tuote Nörttivaroitus -podcast jaarittelee gravel-pyörien geometriasta: How much mountain bike is too much when it comes to gravel bike geometry?





> In this week’s Nerd Alert episode, tech editor Dave Rome has a chat with Australian custom builder extraordinaire Mark Hester of Prova Cycles.
> Hester was a very early adopter of MTB-style geometry on gravel bikes, incorporating things like long front centers and shorter stems when most other brands — especially mainstream labels — were still using dimensions mostly borrowed from road racing machines. Yet as with anything bike-related, if a little bit of something is good, lots more of it surely makes it even better, right? Hester has some interesting thoughts on the idea, and you won’t want to miss hearing where he thinks things are going from here.

----------


## stenu

> Mitkä mielestäsi ovat isoimmat lieveilmiöt URSin pienellä rakella yhdistettynä loivaan keulakulmaan? Jos vaikka seuraavalla lenkillä yrittäisi niitä tunnustella. Ja vielä roudaisi maantiefillarinkin kellarista trainerin päältä ulos jotta saisi vertailukohtaa. Muuten voi olla että olen maastofillarini "turruttama".



1. Keulan loiventaminen kasvattaa wheel floppia ja siitä seuraa yliohjautuvuutta tai ohjauksen "kaatumista" eli kun pyörän kallistaa mutkaan, etupyörä tahtoo kääntyä enemmän kuin mutkan säde edellyttää ja pyörä tahtoo kallistua enemmän kuin kallistat sitä. Wheel flop aiheuttaa myös sen, että putkelta ajaessa ohjaukseen tulee "venkoileva" fiilis, koska putkelta ajaessa kuskin painopiste pyörään nähden heiluu ja mitä enemmän wheel floppia, sitä voimakkaammin pyörän heilunta tahtoo kääntää etupyörää. Yliohjautuvuus aiheuttaa sen, että itseasiassa loivalla keulalla aikaansaatu "vakaus" tekeekin pyörästä todellisuudessa epävakaan ja varsinkin hitaammissa vauhdeissa, jolloin gyrovoimien pyörää oikaisevaa vaikutusta ei ole. Tämä Cycling Tipsin artikkeli on kokonaisuudessaan musta aika hyvä.

2. Etupyörän pito kärsii. Toissijainen, koska ei varsinaisesti vaikuta ohjaustuntumaan ja asteen tai parin ero keulakulmasaa lyhytkeulaisessa pyörässä vaikuttaa aika marginaalisen vähän akseliväliin, joten ei sillä ole kovin suurta merkitystä painonjakaumaankaan.

Mun mielestä lyhytkeulaisessa, jäykässä pyörässä asteen tai parin keulakulmaeroilla ei ole juuri mitään merkitystä siihen, että kuinka herkästi eturengas rullaa jonkun esteen yli. Vaikutus ohjaustuntumaan on paljon isompi. Otb-herkkyyden vähentämiseksi rungon pidentäminen, stemmin lyhentäminen ja keskiön madaltaminen on paljon tehokkaampia keinoja.

E: Pitääpä kuunnella toi podcast jossain välissä.

----------


## MAS

^ Veikkaisin että tuo wheel flop on pitkälti tottumiskysymys. Sama Cycling Tipsin artikkeli on tullut luettua ja en kiistä etteikö erikseen tarkasteltuna tuo alle 20mm wheel flop sääntö olisi hyvä. Mutta kun olen tottunut maasturilla huomattavasti vielä isompaan wheel floppiin niin se on muokannut käsitykseni ja "ohjelmoinut motoriikkani" siitä miten pyörän ohjaus käyttäytyy hitaassa vauhdissa. Ja etupäässä siihen viittasin aiemmin kun kommentoin vaivaa tuottanutta siirtymistä yhden sukupolven ylitse täpäreissä (HA 71ast --> 67ast) erinäisiä vuosia takaperin.

Etupyörän pito tuttu ilmiö myös moderneista maastureista ja sen kompensointi on myös selkärangassa nykyään.

Olen maastureissani testaillut paljon erimittaisilla stemmeillä, myös eri sukupolven maastureita ristiin testaten. Omat havainnot kyllä viittaavat pienempienkin keulakulman & raken (tai maasturispeakilla fork offset) erojen isompaan merkitykseen esteiden ylityksissä. Samaan viittaavat myynnissä olevat "angle setit" ja pyörissä olevat jousituksen flip chipit jotka tekevät aika hienovaraisia muutoksia numeroihin (toki sekä BB korkeus että HA). Mutta täpäreissä eri tekijöiden vaikutusten analysointi on kyllä haastavaa puuhaa koska muuttujia on paljon ja täpärissä jousituksen säädöt tekevät "alustasta" erinomaisen dynaamisen.

----------


## stenu

Joo mä en puhukaan maastureista, vaan gravel-pyöristä, joissa on a-c-mitat huomattavasti lyhyempiä ja joissa ei ole joustoa etupäässä. Lyhyemmän keulan vuoksi keulakulman muuttaminen vaikuttaa front-center-mittaan paljon vähemmän kuin maastureissa ja jäykän keulan vuoksi keulakulma (ja front-center) pysyy muuttumattomama pyörän asennosta ja kuskin liikkeistä riippumatta.

Wheel flop saattaa hyvinkin olla tottumiskysymys, mutta ei se muuta sitä, että vähemmän floppia aikaansaa paremman tuntuisen ohjauksen ja pyörä, jossa trail-mitta on lähempänä neutraalia reagoi ohjakseen tarkemmin ja sellaisessa ohjaustuntuma on parempi. Kyse on oikeastaan vaan siitä, että millaisia kompromisseja on valmis tekemään erilaisten ominaisuuksien saavuttamiseksi, koska jonkun asian parantaminen huonontaa aina jotain toista ominaisuutta. Siksi kannattaa keskittyä muuttamaan niitä tekijöitä, joiden vaikuttavuus toivottuun ominaisuuteen on suurin ja vaikuttavuus ei toivottuihin ominaisuuksiin on pienin.

Jos tavoitteena on pienentää otb-herkkyyttä, front-center-mitan kasvattaminen vaikuttaa eniten. URS:n tapauksessa samaan front-center-mittaan olisi päästy myös vähän jyrkemmällä keulalla ja isommalla rakella, jolloin trail-mitta olisi pysynyt "normaalimpana".

Makuasioihin en ota kantaa ja jokaisella on luonnollisesti ihan täysi vapaus tykätä just sen tyyppisistä pyöristä kuin tykkää  :Hymy: 

Kuuntelin ton podcastin. Se on hyvä. Kannattaa kuunnella.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Muutamalla viimeisellä pienellä lenkillä, pienten säätömuutosten jälkeen, keskittyessäni ohjaukseen huomaan flopin vaikutuksen erityisesti hitaassa mutkassa asfaltilla: korjaan ohjausta automaattisesti. Vauhdin kasvaessa ja soralla ilmiö tuntuisi katoavan ja tilalle tulee tunne, että koen hallitsevani pyörän ja ohjaus vie pyörän, minne haluan.

Ilman käsiä ajamiseen olen kiinnittäyt säätöjä muuttaessani huomiota. Geometrian ja painojakauman lisäksi ohjainlaakerin kireydellä on merkitystä sille, miten hitaassa vauhdissa ilman käsiä ajo onnistuu.

Lisäksi olen kiinnittänyt huomiota siihen, että Kinesis on kuitenkin melko herkkä sille, missä ja miten paljon pyörässä on kiinni kuormaa. Pyörä tuntuisi vastaavan parhaiten ilman kuormaa, mikä vaikuttanee haluuni pitää reppua.

----------


## JKO17

Ostoslistalla olisi pyörä, jolla ajaisin hiekka-soratie lenkkejä ja metsä-/peltopolkuja. Pyörä tulisi pääosin lenkkeilykäyttöön/muutamien tuntien ajoon per kerta; jotenkin niin että haluaisin laajentaa "maantielenkkeilyn"  myös muulle kuin asfaltille.

Olen nyt pikaisesti  katsellut  pyöriä, joita tällä hetkellä voisi saada noin 3 (-4) teurin hintaluokassa
Uutena löytyisi per heti BMC URS Onea ja elokuussa mm.  Canyon Grailia. Käytettyjen markkinoilta olisi tarjolla Asperoa, 3T Exploroa ja Grailia.

Onko suosituksia tai kokemuksia noista pyöristä/meneekö ne saman kategorian alle.

----------


## Compay

> Ostoslistalla olisi pyörä, jolla ajaisin hiekka-soratie lenkkejä ja metsä-/peltopolkuja. Pyörä tulisi pääosin lenkkeilykäyttöön/muutamien tuntien ajoon per kerta; jotenkin niin että haluaisin laajentaa "maantielenkkeilyn"  myös muulle kuin asfaltille.
> 
> Olen nyt pikaisesti  katsellut  pyöriä, joita tällä hetkellä voisi saada noin 3 (-4) teurin hintaluokassa
> Uutena löytyisi per heti BMC URS Onea ja elokuussa mm.  Canyon Grailia. Käytettyjen markkinoilta olisi tarjolla Asperoa, 3T Exploroa ja Grailia.
> 
> Onko suosituksia tai kokemuksia noista pyöristä/meneekö ne saman kategorian alle.




GT Grade carbon 2020 tai uudempi. Uusien saatavuudesta en osaa sanoa. Minulla on ollut kyseinen pyörä kohta 1,5 vuotta ajossa. Erittäin vakaa ajettava poluilla ja metsäteillä. Kohtuullinen ajettava myös asfaltilla tarvittaessa kun laittaa hyvin rullaavat renkaat esim. Terra Speed.

----------


## Compay

> GT Grade carbon 2020 tai uudempi. Uusien saatavuudesta en osaa sanoa. Minulla on ollut kyseinen pyörä kohta 1,5 vuotta ajossa. Erittäin vakaa ajettava poluilla ja metsäteillä. Kohtuullinen ajettava myös asfaltilla tarvittaessa kun laittaa hyvin rullaavat renkaat esim. Terra Speed.



Pahoittelut JKO17. Halusitkin noista ehdottamistasi pyöristä kommentteja. No nyt tuli yksi vaihtoehto lisää  :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Suosituksia otetaan ilomielin vastaan. Tässä markkinatilanteessa taitaa vaan helpottaa mitä useampia vaihtoehtoja on.

----------


## Carolus

Erittäin pikaisen testauksen perusteella luulisin tuon URSin olevaan kuin kotonaan poluilla. Sain vaikutelman vakaasta ja rauhallisesta menopelistä joka ei pienistä muhkuista välitä. Oma valinta kuitenkin osui Giantin Revoltiin koska halusin 2x11 vaihteiston ja ajo enemmän soratietä kuin polkuja ainakin toistaiseksi. Ajokokemuksen perusteella 1x olisi myös ollut ok. Eikö tuota URSia pääse jopa testaamaan Toneilla eli ei tarttis ostaa sikaa säkissä..
Tässä maailmantilanteessa en myöskään uskaltaisi luottaa kuukausien päähän annettuihin toimituspäiviin.

----------


## JKO17

Kiitos vastauksista. Valinnat on näissä "uusissa genreissä" vaikeita kun ei oikein tiedä mitä sitten loppupeleissä haluaa. 
Lähin nyt liikenteeseen sellaisella kokeillaan/pienimmän tappion taktiikalla ja tilasin Canyonin Grizlin 6:n eli sen alkaen mallin 1999 eur, kun sellainen oli varastossa. Näköjään oli viimeinen kappale.
Toimitus on ensi viikolla.
Kokosuositus minulle oli L, mutta se on aika korkea minulle joten valitsin M:n. Tuossa total  reach on vakiostemmillä on sama kuin maantiepyörässäni ja stack spacereillä + 4 cm ilman niitä + 1 cm.

----------


## Aakoo

Varmasti aika hyvä valinta, ja varsinkin jos pyörän saa melkein heti alle niin vielä parempi. Laita kokemuksia kun olet saanut pyörän käyttöön.

----------


## JKO17

Jep.  Käyttötarkoitukseni yms.  huomioiden en usko että kovin pahasti voi mennä pieleen tuolla valinnalla. Ostohousut oli jo vahvasti jalassa, ja kun canyonin sivuille tuli tänään 2 todennäköisesti peruutettua kauppaa Grizleistä (toinen ostamani M koko versio 6 ja toinen taisi olla 8   1 x set uppina koossa L), niin päätin ostaa samantein. Nopeasti katselin cyclingtipsin James Huangin  ja bikeradarin Matthew Loveridgen arviot, jotka molemmat olivat hyviä. 

Aamupäivän verran ehdin tutkailla käytettyjen markkinoita, ja mutuna näyttäisi siltä että uusien pyörien saatavuusongelmat heijastuvat aika vahvasti tuonne käytettyjen hintoihin. Valinta olisi ehkä kääntynyt BMC Ursiin, ellei tuo Canyon olisi tullut vastaan.

edit: voi olla että tuo bmc urs olisi ollut hieman enemmän "maastopyörän" laidalla, ja käyttötarkoitukseen ei ihan optimi

----------


## kervelo

FOXin gravel-keulaa tarjouksessa:
https://r2-bike.com/FOX-Suspension-F...-SPECIAL-OFFER
 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## JackOja

Täällähän on ollut viime aikoina haarukka- ja geometriakeskustelua niin lisään soppaan Columbuksen haarukan, jossa vaihdettava rake [pdf-linkki]  :Nolous: 
Tuollaisella olisi kätevä tälläisen epäanalyyttisenkin kuskin kokeilla muutosten vaikutusta.

Noista geometrioita ei kannata murehtia liiemmälti... viiden vuoden sisällä kaikki "edistyneimmätkin" nykypyörät ovat täysin ajokelvottomia. Kunhan keksitään taas uudet kulmat ja uudet standardit.

----------


## kervelo

^Noita flip-chippejä on ollut jo jonkin aikaa joissain hinnakkaammissa pyörissä, mutta nyt niitä tulee myös edullisempiin malleihin. 

8bar Mitte tarjoaa nuo sekä eteen että taakse:
https://bikerumor.com/2021/05/26/aff...ter-than-ever/

----------


## Firlefanz

> Tuollaisella olisi kätevä tälläisen epäanalyyttisenkin kuskin kokeilla muutosten vaikutusta.



Jo vanhassa Canyon Aeroadissani on tuommoinen eli "The rake of the fork can be adjusted by 5mm by reversing the orientation of the small alloy block that is bolted into the dropout." 

Pyörästä siis pitäisi tulla hivenen vakaammin suoraan kulkeva tai herkemmin ohjautuva - mutta minun on tunnustettava etten ainakaan lyhyillä koeajoilla oikeastaan edes eroa huomannut. Voi toki olla että gravelilla eli pikkaisen pehmeällä ja/tai töyssyisellä hiekkatiellä olisin tullut tietoiseksi erosta.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Myös Gran Fondo-julkaisu koeajoi Tripster AT:n, jonka uudemmassa painoksessa on Columbuksen flip-chip-haarukka. Testaajat eivät juuri eroa havainneet.

https://granfondo-cycling.com/kinesi...t-review-2020/

Ehkä muutos rakessa on liian pieni. Jos käsiin sattuisi sopiva haarukka, jossa rake olisi jotain 65 mm, niin sellaisen kokeilu voisi olla mielenkiintoista.

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Noista geometrioita ei kannata murehtia liiemmälti... viiden vuoden sisällä kaikki "edistyneimmätkin" nykypyörät ovat täysin ajokelvottomia. Kunhan keksitään taas uudet kulmat ja uudet standardit.



Onneksi ne muuttuu ajokelvottomiksi vain internetissä, reaalimaailmassa ne toimii ihan yhtä hyvin kuin tänäkin päivänä  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

^ joo palstapyöräily on tekniikan suhteen vaativa laji. Tosielämässä moni asia on paljon helpompaa; vannejarruilla pysähtyy oikein hyvin ja vanteetkaan ei kulu silmissä heti, kun jarrukahvaa vähän hipaisee, kiekot ei irtoile itsestään pikalinkuista huolimatta ja watit ei haihdu lämpönä avaruuteen, vaikka alla on löysähkö teräsrunko. Valitettavinta on ehkäpä se, että palstapyöräily määrittää monen ”tarpeet” eikä oikeita tarpeita aina välttämättä osata edes erottaa ”tarpeista”.

Rake chipistä olen kyllä mieltä, että jos ammatikseen pyöriä testaava henkilö ei juurikaan huomaa 5 millin rake-eron vaikutusta pyörän ohjaustuntumaan, niin melko hyvällä syyllä voi kyseenalaistaa kyseisen henkilön ammatinvalinnan.

Noin muuten en henkilökohtaisesti ole chippihommeleiden ystävä, koska ne on potentiaalisia niksuvia ja naksuvia osasia, joista pitemmän päälle voi huonolla tuurilla olla enemmän harmia kuin iloa. Keep it simple, stupid, on minusta monessa asiassa edelleen paras ratkaisu, vaikka se onkin tuotekehitysinsinöörihenkilöille tylsä lähestymistapa.

----------


## tchegge_

> ^ 
> Rake chipistä olen kyllä mieltä, että jos ammatikseen pyöriä testaava henkilö ei juurikaan huomaa 5 millin rake-eron vaikutusta pyörän ohjaustuntumaan, niin melko hyvällä syyllä voi kyseenalaistaa kyseisen henkilön ammatinvalinnan.



Siinä muutes olisikin hauska sokkotesti, 5 kierrosta jotain vakiolenkkiä missä palikkaa on joko siirretty tai ei kierrosten välissä.

Itse en välttämättä tuommoisessa erottaisi pepsiä ja kokista. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

Hiljattain olin ostanut hyvällä alennuksella vähän vanhemman Spessun satulan. Satula kaipasi kaverikseen 0-setbäckillä varustetun tolpan, jotta saisin satulan oikeaan kohtaan. Hain kuituisen ja tänään kävin vähän rälläämässä, asfalttia, soraa ja metsäpolkuja.

Tuntui hyvältä ja pyörä, että mies yhteen kuuluvilta. Satula on samalla korkeudella, etäisyys on sama, ja satulan leveyskin, kuin ennen. Sen verran oikealta tuntui, että kurvasin poluille uudestaan, vaikka vähän liukasta olikin.

Muitakin pieniä muutoksia ajoasennossa on tullut haettua viimeisen viikon aikana, mutta vasta nyt tuntui tavallaan kolahtavan, kysymys vain on, miksi?

 Toki viimeisen vuoden aikana oma paino on pudonnut yli 12 kg, vatsa on pienempi, ja rajoittaa asentoa aikaisempaa vähemmän. Liikkuvuus on myös parantunut.

----------


## MAS

> ...
> 
> Rake chipistä olen kyllä mieltä, että jos ammatikseen pyöriä testaava henkilö ei juurikaan huomaa 5 millin rake-eron vaikutusta pyörän ohjaustuntumaan, niin melko hyvällä syyllä voi kyseenalaistaa kyseisen henkilön ammatinvalinnan.
> 
> ...



Taisi testissä tämä olla artikuloitu: "...but the difference was almost imperceptibly subtle." eli prinsessa kyllä huomasi herneen patjan alla mutta ei unet häiriintyneet.

Tästä sitten loikaten hieman väljästi aiheeseen liittyvään: vaimolle saapui Levo SL aiemmin viikolla johon loikkasi Epicistä (HA 72ast --> 66ast, reach aika lähellä mutta stemmi 10mm lyhyempi), olipahan hauskaa katsella kun pyysin harjoittelemaan hitaita kurveja asfaltilla ennen yhteiselle lenkille lähtöä. Wheel flop teki tosiaan tepposia eikä tekniikkaopetuksesta huolimatta vielä oikein sisäistänyt eroa. Tuossa samalla itse huomasi miten on adaptoitunut noihin matkan varrella. Näin sidottuna tämä aiempaan tarinointiin siitä miksi URS gravel istuu omaan hanskaan vaikka palstapyöräily onkin tuominnut tämän harhaiseksi hallusinaatioksi ja varoittavaksi esimerkiksi antautumisesta mainosmiesten viettelyksille ;=)

----------


## Padex

^ Kaikenlaisia keulakulmia on, mutta en ole löytänyt täydellistä satulaa. Noita 10 satulaa kokeillaan 10-20 kertaa läpi kesäisin ja ei aiheuta nautintoa..

----------


## nure

^LIekö aivan täydellistä keksittykään... Klassinen Flite lähenteli täydellistä, samoin Speedneedle mutta aina tulee joku jonka kuvittelee olevan paremman...

----------


## stenu

> Siinä muutes olisikin hauska sokkotesti, 5 kierrosta jotain vakiolenkkiä missä palikkaa on joko siirretty tai ei kierrosten välissä.
> 
> Itse en välttämättä tuommoisessa erottaisi pepsiä ja kokista. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla



Krossi-/gravelpituisessa, eli a-c noin 390 mm, keulassa 5 mm muutos rakessa muuttaa trail-mittaa suunnilleen saman verran kuin keulakulman muuttaminen yhdellä asteella. Jonkun mielestä sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä, että onko keula 71 vai 70 astetta, jonkun toisen mielestä on paljonkin.

----------


## pturunen

> ^ Kaikenlaisia keulakulmia on, mutta en ole löytänyt täydellistä satulaa. Noita 10 satulaa kokeillaan 10-20 kertaa läpi kesäisin ja ei aiheuta nautintoa..



Mistä "hiertää"? Satuloissa on eroa. Tässä taistellessa opin myös sen, että ajoasento vaikuttaa suoraan perstuntumaan.

----------


## Qilty

> Mistä "hiertää"? Satuloissa on eroa. Tässä taistellessa opin myös sen, että ajoasento vaikuttaa suoraan perstuntumaan.



Ja sopiva satula voikin olla ihan paska jos on väärässä kulmassa. Toki jos ihan istuinluissa se kipu tuntuu niin ei taida kulmat auttaa

----------


## Padex

> Mistä "hiertää"? Satuloissa on eroa. Tässä taistellessa opin myös sen, että ajoasento vaikuttaa suoraan perstuntumaan.



Ehkä ollut liian kapeita satuloita n+1 kpl. Hiertää sieltä ”syvältä”. Sqlab- tyyppinen auttaa jonkun verran mutta jotenkin kiikkerän tuntunen. Nyt on Spec Power levein 168mm. Se ei hierrä mutta tosiaan istuinluut kipeytyy. Pehmikettä lissee niin ehkä tuo paras. Bilteman pehmytsatula sport on tosi hyvä bläskissä ollut. Ei ilkeä sellaista kippurasarvissa kokeillakaan..

----------


## JKO17

Tuossa on ihan hyvin ja yksinkertaisesti selitetty yhden valmistajan/Canyonin ajatukset heidän gravel-mallistostaan. Tämä tarkoitettu pääosin henkilöille, joille genre ei ole tuttua.

Käyttötarkoituksen ja maaston mukaan mennään jatkumolla
  -pääosin maantietä, hiekkateitä jonkin verran, Endurace
  - 50/50  maantietä ja light gravelia Grail
  - pääosin gravelia  Grizl
  - pääosin gravelia ja maastoa Exceed, jäykkäperä maasturi
Käsittääkseni monilla valmistajilla on mallistossa myös gravelpyöriä, jotka "Canyonin luokituksessa"  sijoittusi Grizlin ja jäykkäperämaasturin väliin. 

Tuosta voi hyvin verrata oman koon malleja keskenään, ja vähän katsella miten geometriat muuttuu tuolla valmistajalla siirryttäessä mallista toiseen

Kun itselläni on maantiepyörä, niin valinta osui Grizliin. Jos menisin yhden pyörän taktiikalla, niin silloin  valinta olisi Grail, Cervelo Aspero tai vastaava

Tilasin oman pyörän keskiviikkona, eilen tuli ilmoitus että pyörä perillä ensi tiistaina. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVfGvD4h5zo

edit: oikeastaan valinnan määräsi nyt saatavuus

----------


## tchegge_

> Ehkä ollut liian kapeita satuloita n+1 kpl. Hiertää sieltä ”syvältä”. Sqlab- tyyppinen auttaa jonkun verran mutta jotenkin kiikkerän tuntunen. Nyt on Spec Power levein 168mm. Se ei hierrä mutta tosiaan istuinluut kipeytyy. Pehmikettä lissee niin ehkä tuo paras. Bilteman pehmytsatula sport on tosi hyvä bläskissä ollut. Ei ilkeä sellaista kippurasarvissa kokeillakaan..



Mulla vaihtui reiällinen Turbomaticci Brooksin C17 Cambiumiin tälle kesälle. Ihan ok varmaan, pitää mutustella muutama lenkki. Saattaa kyllä vaihtua reiälliseen versioon ja tuo normi siirtyä maasturiin. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## FreeZ

GG pyörän geo on aiheena mielenkiintoinen. Muutenkin genre näyttää jakautuvan kahteen koulukuntaan, old skuul - steel is real ja modenia lähestymistä geon osalta ja aeromutoilua. 

En ole itse kyllä hirveän monella gg pyörällä ajanut, mutta kokemusta on molemmista. Nyt ajan BMC URSilla ja oletin sen olevan laiska geometria takia, mutta olin onneksi väärässä. Samassa paketissa on varmuutta, vakautta ja riittävästi näpäkkyyttä. 

En osaa ottaa kantaa insinööritermein wheel flopin tai muun optimimääriin, mutta onneksi joku asiasta tietävä on nuo huomioinut suunnitteluvaiheessa.

----------


## Jami2003

Tämä Cinellin sorapyörä näkemys on kyllä älyttömän kaunis.

https://cinelli.it/it/prodotti/nemo-tig-gravel/

----------


## Ohiampuja

Millainen pyörä se Pelago on "kunnon harrastuskäytössä"? Itse olen pitänyt niitä sellaisina elämäntapa ja fiilistely pyörinä, mutta olenko väärässä?

----------


## Jami2003

> Millainen pyörä se Pelago on "kunnon harrastuskäytössä"? Itse olen pitänyt niitä sellaisina elämäntapa ja fiilistely pyörinä, mutta olenko väärässä?



Kampiapina sellaisella veivaa. Aikamoisia reissuja, viimeisenä everesting, 21h ja yli 300 km samaa mäkeä ylös. Että kyllä sillä voi ilmeisesti muutenkin ajaa kuin terassille juomaan artesaani olutta.

----------


## villepolkee

Eikös Samuli Mäkinen myös aja Pelagolla? Transcontinental Race ja vastaavat pitkät ajot varmaan lasketaan kunnon harrastuskäytöksi.

Edit: blogin kuvissa näkyy Pelago https://samulimaekinen.wordpress.com...tal-race-no-7/

----------


## velib

Ainakin pari vuotta sitten Pelago Stavangerissa oli käytännössä sama geometria kuin 2013-2015 Kona Rovessa, joka taas oli ensimmäisiä tämän buumin gravel-pyöriä. Taipuu soralle, retkeilyyn ja työmatkaan hienosti.

----------


## Puskis

> Eikös Samuli Mäkinen myös aja Pelagolla? Transcontinental Race ja vastaavat pitkät ajot varmaan lasketaan kunnon harrastuskäytöksi.
> 
> Edit: blogin kuvissa näkyy Pelago https://samulimaekinen.wordpress.com...tal-race-no-7/







> Kampiapina sellaisella veivaa. Aikamoisia reissuja, viimeisenä everesting, 21h ja yli 300 km samaa mäkeä ylös. Että kyllä sillä voi ilmeisesti muutenkin ajaa kuin terassille juomaan artesaani olutta.



Nää on Sibboja, eikä Stavangereita.

----------


## velib

Kampiapinalla taitaa olla Sibbo maantiepyöränä ja Stavanger bikepcking/gravel -touhuissa. Mutta kyllä ne ihan oikeilta pyöriltä vaikuttaa, ei pelkästään hipstereille. Valmiiden pyörien osat eivät ehkä ihan vastaa aina pyörän hintaa, mutta onhan noissa enemmän sielua ja fiilistä kuin monissa isojen valmistajien pyörissä.

----------


## stenu

Sibboja esiintyi myös Hel CX:ien podiumeilla säännöllisesti siihen aikaan, kun Pelago Team eli Mikko H. ja Aleksi ajeli vielä  krossia ja Mikko taisi voittaa koko cupinkin jonain vuonna.

----------


## Taikis

> Millainen pyörä se Pelago on "kunnon harrastuskäytössä"? Itse olen pitänyt niitä sellaisina elämäntapa ja fiilistely pyörinä, mutta olenko väärässä?



Mulla on ollut Stava käytössä useamman vuoden ja aika säälimättömästi oon runtua antanut eikä moitittavaa. Kevyitähän ne eivät ole. Vaihdoin omaani kuitukeulan alkuvuodesta ja melkein päästiin alle kymmenen kilon!

Jos jotain moitittavaa pitäis hakea niin joku vois kaivata läpiakseleita, flat mount -jarruja ja joitain kiinnikepaikkoja lisää.

----------


## kaakku

Flat mount jarruja ei kyllä kaipaa kuin ne, joita markkinamies on vetänyt höplästä. On kai se jarrusatula pienempi, mutta aika vähässä ovat muut hyödyt.

----------


## Föhn

> Flat mount jarruja ei kyllä kaipaa kuin ne, joita markkinamies on vetänyt höplästä. On kai se jarrusatula pienempi, mutta aika vähässä ovat muut hyödyt.



Saisiko tähän vaikka sinun plussat ja miinukset flat mounteista? Meinaan, ei ole eka kerta kun näkee FM kriittisiä mutta ei selitystä.

----------


## JackOja

Mä olen FM- ja PM -kriittinen. Parasta olisi kun oltaisiin jääty parhaaseen standardiin eli IS2000:een.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Flat mount jarruja ei kyllä kaipaa kuin ne, joita markkinamies on vetänyt höplästä. On kai se jarrusatula pienempi, mutta aika vähässä ovat muut hyödyt.



Suurin ilo rungon ja haarukan flat mounteista on, jos kasaa itse ja ostaa osasarjan, vaikka Ekarin, tai GRX:n.

----------


## nure

^En tuotakaan perustelua aivan ymmärtänyt? Itse kootessa en ole mitään teknistä eroa huomannut PM:n ja FM:n välillä...

^^Myös kriittisyydelle olis kiva saada perusteluja...

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ^En tuotakaan perustelua aivan ymmärtänyt? Itse kootessa en ole mitään teknistä eroa huomannut PM:n ja FM:n välillä...
> 
> ^^Myös kriittisyydelle olis kiva saada perusteluja...



Lähinnä, että uusissa graveliin tehdyissä osasarjoissa jarrut ovat FM:ä ja jos runko ja haarukka ovat PM, niin adapteria en ainakaan tiedä.

----------


## Antsa41

> Lähinnä, että uusissa graveliin tehdyissä osasarjoissa jarrut ovat FM:ä ja jos runko ja haarukka ovat PM, niin adapteria en ainakaan tiedä.



Ymmärtääkseni tämä menee juuri niin päin, että post mount -runkoon/haarukkaan saa kyllä adaptereilla flat mount -jarrusatulat, mutta toiseen suuntaan adaptereita ei ole. Tämän olen kerran henkilökohtaisesti todennut ostettuani post mount -jarrut Fillaritorilta.

EDIT: Asia taitaakin olla juuri päin vastoin kuin yllä kirjoitin

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ymmärtääkseni tämä menee juuri niin päin, että post mount -runkoon/haarukkaan saa kyllä adaptereilla flat mount -jarrusatulat, mutta toiseen suuntaan adaptereita ei ole. Tämän olen kerran henkilökohtaisesti todennut ostettuani post mount -jarrut Fillaritorilta.



https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...t-160mm-680218

Mikää tää sitten on?

----------


## nure

^Antsa taitaa olla oikeassa, kyseisiä adaptereja löytyy muta kovalla hinnalla mantereen toiselta puolelta...

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Jos tarkoitat A.S.Solutionin ratkaisua, niin eivät edes itse lupaa varmaa sopivuutta kaikkiin runkoihin:

https://www.assolutions.ca/flat-moun...adapter-guide/

Toiseen suuntaan juuri saa adpatereita.

----------


## K.Kuronen

FM on vain kaksi reikää joko haarukassa, tai rungossa, niin oman järkeni mukaan rajoittaa vähiten adapterien suunnittelua.

----------


## Antsa41

> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...t-160mm-680218
> 
> Mikää tää sitten on?



Myönnän virheeni eli asia olikin juuri toisin päin.

----------


## Mcross

Itse kattelin joku aikantakaperin uutta osasarjaa cyclooni ja huomasin, että PM osasarjoja ei ollutkaan tarjolla niin hyvin kuin FM osasarjoja. En yhtään ihmettelisi, jos kokonaiset PM osasarjat poistuisikin markkinoilta ja tarjolla olisi vain FM osasarjoja.

----------


## nure

Perinteistä standardien sotkua, muuten ei kummastakaan tyypistä sen pahempaa sanottavaa...

----------


## stenu

Flat mount on rinnakkainen standardi ja siksi periaatteessa persiistä, mutta pyöränvalmistajat toki hyötyivät siitä(kin), koska sillä, että edellisten standardien jarruja ei enää parempiin osasarjoihin valmisteta, saatiin keinotekoisesti vanhanaikaistettua taas yksi runkosukupolvi. Teknisesti flatmountin ainoa varsinainen huono puoli taitaa olla se, että sen vaatimat pulikat teräsrungoissa ja -haaruikoissa on keskimäärin vähän painavampia ja epäelegantimipia kuin IS tai PM. Kuituisissa tilanne saattaa olla päinvastainen.

Gerard Froomenin mietteitä "lateral moveista".

----------


## Hardza

Joo ei se levy tiiä mikä sitä puristaa  :Leveä hymy:  yksi turha "standardi" lisää ettei vaan olisi yhteensopivuutta...

----------


## Qilty

Onks niin että PM satulalla ei saa alle 160mm levyä? Ja FM satulalla saa 140mm, tai ainakin sellaisissa rungoissa joissa on FM standardi.

----------


## Qilty

> Itse kattelin joku aikantakaperin uutta osasarjaa cyclooni ja huomasin, että PM osasarjoja ei ollutkaan tarjolla niin hyvin kuin FM osasarjoja. En yhtään ihmettelisi, jos kokonaiset PM osasarjat poistuisikin markkinoilta ja tarjolla olisi vain FM osasarjoja.



Tähän törmäsin itsekkin joku vuosi sitten. Ja samoiten siihen että FM-PM adaptereita ei ollut kuin jossain kanadassa, tyyliin 70€/laaki plus kaikki verot. Saati jos olis pitänyt se FM satula saada IS korviin...

Tämähän koskee tietysti vaan meitä köyhiä jotka kasailee vanhoja paskoja missä ei ole FM standardia

----------


## nure

FM:ään ainakin saa taakse 140mm:n levyn ja muistaakseni myös eteenkin... Itsellä 140/160...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Flat mount on rinnakkainen standardi ja siksi periaatteessa persiistä, mutta pyöränvalmistajat toki hyötyivät siitä(kin), koska sillä, että edellisten standardien jarruja ei enää parempiin osasarjoihin valmisteta, saatiin keinotekoisesti vanhanaikaistettua taas yksi runkosukupolvi. Teknisesti flatmountin ainoa varsinainen huono puoli taitaa olla se, että sen vaatimat pulikat teräsrungoissa ja -haaruikoissa on keskimäärin vähän painavampia ja epäelegantimipia kuin IS tai PM. Kuituisissa tilanne saattaa olla päinvastainen.
> 
> Gerard Froomenin mietteitä "lateral moveista".



Mä en nyt hoksaa mitä pulikoita flatmount jarrut vaatii ja IS tai PM ei vaadi.

Kehitys nyt vaan on tätä. Minkäs sille tekee muuta kuin itkee foorumilla (ei oo stenu sulle). Näin se menee kaikessa teknologiassa. Ei pyöräteollisuus ole mikään poikkeus. Aina ennenkinhän maastoon ja maantielle on olleet omat vehkeensä myös vannejarruaikoina niin oli suhteellisen luonnollista, että levypuolellakin näin tapahtui. Onhan noi flatmountit paljon kivemman näköiset sirossa kippurasarvessa kuin molot PostMount jarrut, vaikka mulle on sinänsä se ja sama. Loppujen lopuksihan tässäkin on vaan kyse siitä, että pyöristä pitää saada keveitä. Flatmounteilla ja 12mm akseleilla saadaan niitä grammoja puristettua pois. Taitaa se setämiehillekin olla tärkeää, että pyörä on kevyt vai  :Sarkastinen: 

Pyöriä rakentelevät TSI-miehethän kiertää ongelmat parittamalla maantiekahvat maastosatuloihin. Käsittääkseni ainakin Shimanolla maantiekahvat ja kaksimäntäiset maastosatulat toimii ongelmitta yhteen.

----------


## stenu

^ Koska pultin pitää mennä tavallaan niin kuin haarukan putken läpi, flat mountin tekeminen teräs- (tai titaani- ja kai alu- myös) runkoon niin, että ne kiinnituspulttien vaatimat reikäpulikat on hitsattu tai juotettu suoraan haarukan putkeen, on hankalaa ja kallista ja siksi useimmiten käytetään yhdestä palasta valettuja tai koneistettuja umpiteräksisiä dropout-pulikoita, jotka "korvaa" viimeiset sentit chainstayn jarrupuolesta ja monesti myös vetopuolesta. Nämä pulikat yleensä on painavampia kuin vastaavat IS tai PM osat tai vs tilanne, jossa pelkät jarrujen kiinnikkeet on suoraan putkessa. Os-emäputki + läpiakselit + flat mount tuntuu lisäävän tehdastekoisten teräsrunkojen painoa 200-250 grammaa, josta puolet tulee emäputkesta ja toinen puolikas läpiakseleista ja flat mountista. Eikä noi härdellit yleensä ole tosiaan kovin elegantin näköisiä, jos sellaisilla asioilla on merkitystä.

Kuiturungoissa hommat menee luultavasti just päin vastoin ja flat mount on rakenteellisesti helpompi. Siksi mun mielestä järkevä standardien jako ei ole maantie vs maasto vaan parempi olisi kuitu vs muut materiaalit.

Genesis:



Kona:

----------


## tchegge_

Tuo korvake on muutenkin aika kauhean näköinen. Itseltä tuollaisia tulee laitteisiin viime minuuteilla kun rautaosien  deadline on jo kaukana menneisyydessä eikä enää väliä miltä näyttää.

Salsan vanha IS-kiinnike siromman näköinen ja jos nyt tehdään koneistettua korvaketta niin käytetään siihen edes vähän aikaa ja rakkautta niin tulee nätimpi. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> FM:ään ainakin saa taakse 140mm:n levyn ja muistaakseni myös eteenkin... Itsellä 140/160...



Tätä mä just tarkotin. Että olisko Flatmountin olemassaolon yksi syy juuri siinä että saadaan pienemmät levyt, koska ne on kevyempiä ja tiepyörät pysähtyy niilläkin oikein hyvin.

----------


## paaton

Ihan hyvää perustelua stenulta. Ehkä flatmount tosiaan on parempi kuidun kanssa. Mutta tuohan on normaalia kehitystä sitten. Teräsrunkoiset on muutenkin jo vanhentunutta tekniikkaa  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Kuiturungoissa hommat menee luultavasti just päin vastoin ja flat mount on rakenteellisesti helpompi. Siksi mun mielestä järkevä standardien jako ei ole maantie vs maasto vaan parempi olisi kuitu vs muut materiaalit.



Joo varmasti näin. Kuiturungossahan tuo on siistin näköinen. No teräs on vähän sellainen pienen porukan puuhastelumateriaali ja maantiepyörät hallitsee edelleen kippurasarvien tekniikan kehitystä niin tulos on tämä. 





> Tätä mä just tarkotin. Että olisko Flatmountin  olemassaolon yksi syy juuri siinä että saadaan pienemmät levyt, koska ne  on kevyempiä ja tiepyörät pysähtyy niilläkin oikein hyvin.



Kyllä minulla ainakin on ollut 140mm levyt PM-jarruin varustetussa pyörässä.

----------


## Qilty

^no sitten sekään ei ole syy. Ehkä se on sitten ihan estetiikkakysymys

----------


## pturunen

Ei mitään, luin väärin stenun viestin. Otan sen sijaan kantaa tuohon 140 mm jarrulevyyn. Grandfondossa oli pitkä artikkeli bikepackingista ja sen yhteydessä todettiin, että jopa 180 mm olisi tarpeen isommalla kuormalla. Lieko sellaista edes saa FM-jarruihin vai onko jotain maxiadaptereita saatavilla?

----------


## JackOja

> Millä perusteella Flat Mount on kuiturungossa heikompi?...



Taisit lukea väärin? Eikö siinä lue helpompi?

----------


## pturunen

Juu, korjasinkin sen. Hätäinen olin

----------


## Esuli

Mukavaa on tuo hiekkatie pyöräily nyt kun tiet on vähän kuivuneet.
Pitäskö taas heilahtaa jonnekkin päin.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Takahaarukan FM-kiinnikkeen voi yrittää tehdä jouhevammin sulautuvaksi. Tässä yksi versio (Kinesis):

----------


## moukari

> Mukavaa on tuo hiekkatie pyöräily nyt kun tiet on vähän kuivuneet.
> Pitäskö taas heilahtaa jonnekkin päin.



Mä meinaan vetää 330 km ylihuomenna Carbondalla. Ei siis Unbound Gravelia vaan sama setti kotona. Taitaa olla rapea olo lauantai-iltana...

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Varmasti on tiedossa hauskaa! 

Tuollainen mitaltaan samaa luokkaa olisi piirustuspöydällä ja kytee takaraivossa, mutta tosin retkeilytyyliin.

----------


## moukari

Joo, voi tulla jännää  :Leveä hymy:  laitoin isomman jarrulevyn (160 mm) taakse, kun on aika mäkinen reitti tulossa. Nyt on ollut 140 mm, joka tuntuu vähän heikolta maastopyörän jarruihin verrattuna. Vaihdoin myös maantiepolkimet pyörään, kun maantiekengillä on vähän parempi ajaa pitkää matkaa. 

Yllättävän paljon tuon pyörän paino nousee, kun lataa 2 litraa vettä mukaan ja laukut täyteen syömistä. Onneksi tuo on silti yhtä hyvä ajaa. Sitten vielä Camelbak selkään ja pari kertaa lenkillä nesteiden täyttötauko.

----------


## nure

^Siis alpeilleko meinaat? Kyllä ainakin 160/140 kombo mekaanisilla pysäyttää kuin seinään...

----------


## MAS

^ Ja toisille riittää vannejarrut. Omassa URSissa 180/160 ja en pienempiin vaihtaisi ainakaan edessä. Maastureissa sitten vielä järeämmät ja kun 200mm edessä on tottunut niin pienemmät laikat tuntuvat kovin tehottomilta. Kai Suomen olosuhteissa pysähtyy millä vaan, kyse siihen mihin on sormet tottuneet. Tiukoissa tilanteissa vaadittavat sormien paineet tulee selkärangasta ja jos maasturissa on tottunut kevyeeseen sormeiluun eikä "kouralliseen" niin ei tulos jollakin pikkulaikoilla ole aivan odotettu gravelissa.

----------


## stenu

^ Ai miten niin "riittää"?  :Hymy: 

700c-kiekollisessa vannejarrupyörässä levyn halkaisija on se 622 mm ja ainakaan MiniMotoilla jarruteho ei häviä Sramin maantiehydroille mitenkään erityisesti jos yhtään ellei jopa päin vastoin. Vannejarrujen "tehottomuus" on urbaanilegendaa tai sitten se perustuu ö-luokan cantileverihin yhdistettynä huonoihin jarrupaloihin ja kökkövanteisiin, jolloin oikeampi vertailukohta olisi kaikkein halvimmat mekaaniset levarit joustavien vaijerinkuorien kera.

----------


## MAS

^ Ei ollut tarkoitus sanoa negatiivisessa sävyssä vain ainoastaan todeta että toisille vannejarrutkin täyttävät tarpeen, joka lienee kombinaatio välppeitä, kykyä ne säätää, tottumuksia ja käyttötilanteita. Eri vannejarru-mallien, jarrupalojen ja vanteiden kanssa on tullut niin maasturi, cx kuin maantiefilojen kanssa askarreltua jokunenkin tovi ja kuivalla kelillä optimisäädöissä parhaimmillaan ei valittamista ole ollut. Mutta siinä missä esim. maasturilla levyt ovat tasaisen varmat suoraan paketista vedettynä (satunnainen ilmaustarve huomioiden) niin vannejarrut enemmän olosuhde- ja säätöherkkiä, hauskimmat hetket lienee pakkaskauden ajoissa kun vanteet saa jossakin lätäkössä ensin kastumaan ja sitten jäätymään.

Nyt kun mieltymyksistä väännetään niin samalla linjalla jatkaen tunnustan että pidin aiemmin sähkövaihteita aivan turhana innovaationa ja nyt kun URSissa on Force axs (1x12) ollut vajaan vuoden (Rival mekaaninen alunperin) niin eipä taida olla takaisin vaihtamista mekaanisiin, ja ennen niin täsmällisen ja lyhytliikkeisen tuntuinen X01 Eagle maastureissa tuntuu nyt korkeintaan "siedettävältä" ??

----------


## hece

Toisille riittää myös 36 isoin takaratas maasturissa koska eihän tässä alpeilla ajella  :Sarkastinen: 

XXL:ssä mekaanista jarrutusvoimaa tarjolla 800e. Vaihteita 2x8. White GX Lite 21. Näyttää identtiseltä viime vuotiseen (ja sitä edelliseen) nähden:
https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-lite-21-...179895_1_style

Gravel-nyyppänä olen noita geometrioita koittanut tulkita ja tuo White on kai aika "perinteinen" maantiepyörämäinen graveli. Geotaulukot löytyy koko-opas -kohdasta. Vähän pidempi chainstay ja matalampi keskiö kuin perinteisissä cycloissa ja korkea emäputki. Toe overlap pitkäkenkäisenä mietityttää. Eipä tuosta halvasta olekaan XL:ää mitä 193 pitkänä kaipaisin.

*GX Pro/Lite*


S/48cm
M/51cm
L/56cm
XL/58cm

Reach
378 mm
386 mm
394 mm
402 mm

Stack
551 mm
580 mm
599 mm
625 mm

Head tube Angle
70°
71,5°
71,5°
72°

Bottom Bracket Drop
70 mm
70 mm
70 mm
70 mm

Wheelbase
1030 mm
1034 mm
1048 mm
1059 mm

Chainstay Length
430 mm
430 mm
430 mm
430 mm

Head Tube Length
135 mm
160 mm
180 mm
205 mm

Top Tube Length
541 mm
558 mm
572 mm
587 mm

Seat Tube Angle
73,5°
73,5°
73,5°
73,5°

----------


## stenu

Juu ja tämä on nyt vähän tämmöinen tietoisesti statement tyyppinen mielipide, joten sorry jo etukäteen jos joku ärsyyntyy. Siihen nähden, miten paljon nykyfillareissa on erilaisia ”must have” -juttuja, tämmönen simppeli, vanhanaikainen cyclocross-pyörä vaihteilla tai ilmankin on yllättävän tehokas, mukava, hauska ja huoleton. Jos hyvyyden mittarina on vaikkapa tavisharrastajan keskinopeus lenkeillä, niin todelliset suorituskykyerot on niin marginaalisen pieniä, että niillä ei ole mitään merkitystä. Jos hyvyyden mittarina on ajamisen hauskuus, vertailu käy vielä tiukemmaksi, koska pelkällä fun factorilla mittattuna tämä on yksi hauskimpia pyöriä, mitä olen omistanut ja sellaisena myös pysyy. Jatkakaa speksaamista, mä lähden kesälomalle  :Hymy: 

(Suora tolppa on tilapäisratkaisu, kun pyörässä ollut hajosi ja tollanen oli ylimääräisenä. 74 asteen satulaputken kulman ja suoran tolpan kanssa paino menee liikaa käsille gg-touhuissa. Krossissa toi toimii, kun pääsee helpommin satulan taakse jyrkemmissä pudotuksissa ja cx-kisoissa mukavuudella ei niin ole väliä.)



E: sellaistakin olen miettinyt, että jos UCI suuressa viisaudessaan ei olisi mennyt downgreidaamaan cx-pyörien maksimirengaskokoa 33 milliin ja suurinta osaa valmistettavista krossirenkaista ei olisi downgreidattu sitä myöten (mikä oli ihan hölmöä, koska UCI-krossia ajetaan tuubeilla ja sillä, että minkä kokoisia harrastajien avorenkaat on, ei ole mitään väliä), niin olisiko koko gg-pyörägenreä tarvittu mihinkään, jos kaupasta myytävien krossareiden renkaat olisi pysyneet 35-millisinä.

E2: huomannette, että mulla alkaa olla pieni gg-ähky kaikenkaikkiaan, kun siitä tuli se pyörätyyppi, jossa noin suunnilleen niitä ”must have” -juttuja on tätä nykyä eniten, koska hype ja sitä myöten markkinapotentiaali on suurin.  :Hymy:   :Hymy:

----------


## JohannesP

Jos tulisi sopiva vannejarrullinen paremman pään teräs/titaanirunkoinen gg-pyörä vastaan sopivaan vannejarruviilattuun hintaan vastaan niin enemmän tollanen kiinnostaisi kuin moni saman hintaluokan levyjarru-gg. Taidan olla vähemmistöä nykymarkkinoilla.  :Leveä hymy:  

Tälläselle mukavuudenhaluiselle sadekeliä välttävälle ja kaikkea ylimääräistä säätämistä vihaavalle voisi olla oikein sopiva yhdistelmä. Lisäksi hydrokahvat suuremman koon takia istuu paljon huonommin omaan kouraan mitä mekaaniset. Viikon Sram AXS käyttäneenä noi kahvat oli hirveät verrattuna mekaanisiin Srameihin tai puhumattakaan Campan kahvoista.

Canyonin cyclonkin myin aikoinaan pois pelkästään siitä syystä, kun jarruja ei saanut ikinä hiljaiseksi ja tehokkaiksi vaikka moni eri mekaanikko yritti.

----------


## Padex

Eikös nuo MiniV-jarrut ole ihan ärsyttäviä säätää kohilleen? Muistelen, että piti palat melkein hangata vanteeseen. Nykyaikaistin ite jarrut paremman pään cantilevereihin, ne nyt on ihan hyvät olleet.  :Hymy:

----------


## pturunen

Täytyy olla huono tuuri käynyt jos mukavuudenhaluisena ja sadekeliä välttelevänä on saanut äänekkäät jarrut. Omat kokemukset ovat levyjarruista sellaiset, että kuivalla niitä ei huomaa käytössä, mutta sadesäällä huutavat kuin kiimainen hirvi - merkistä riippumatta. Muutamia ärsyttäviä tyyppivikoja lukuunottamatta levarit ovat olleet erittäin harmittomat omassa käytössä. Kuivan kelin hankaus(ääni)ongelmat johtuvat pääasiallisesti kieroista levyistä, johon auttaa lähes aina pieni kuritus työkalulla TAI jumittavista männistä, johon auttaa putsaus ja (SRAM jarruilla) liukastus DOT-rasvalla. Cantit toimivat oikein hyvin aikoinaan, mutta jarrutusteholtaan "paremmat" V-jarrut olivat sitten sellaista säätämistä, että levyjarruihin siirtyessä elämä parani oleellisesti. 

Opin tosin hiljattain, että nykyisin saa myös hydraulisia vannejarruja...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> ^ Ja toisille riittää vannejarrut. Omassa URSissa 180/160 ja en pienempiin vaihtaisi ainakaan edessä. Maastureissa sitten vielä järeämmät ja kun 200mm edessä on tottunut niin pienemmät laikat tuntuvat kovin tehottomilta. Kai Suomen olosuhteissa pysähtyy millä vaan, kyse siihen mihin on sormet tottuneet. Tiukoissa tilanteissa vaadittavat sormien paineet tulee selkärangasta ja jos maasturissa on tottunut kevyeeseen sormeiluun eikä "kouralliseen" niin ei tulos jollakin pikkulaikoilla ole aivan odotettu gravelissa.



Emmä kyllä ymmärrä. 140/140 laikat ja pito se aina ennen loppui gravelrenkaista kesken kuin jarrujen teho eikä tarttenu rystyset valkoisena puristaa. Ainoa jarrut kyllä jotka olen saanut haisemaan. Tämä tapahtui Iso-Syötteeltä alas tullessa. Se sorakelvi on paikoitellen kohtuu jyrkkä.

----------


## JohannesP

> Täytyy olla huono tuuri käynyt jos mukavuudenhaluisena ja sadekeliä välttelevänä on saanut äänekkäät jarrut. Omat kokemukset ovat levyjarruista sellaiset, että kuivalla niitä ei huomaa käytössä, mutta sadesäällä huutavat kuin kiimainen hirvi - merkistä riippumatta.



Veikkaan et noi omat lähelle ensimmäisiä Shimanoja oli vaan yksinkertaisesti maanantaikappaleet, koska ei niissä varsinaisesti mitään vikaa näyttänyt olevan, mutta silti aivan tehottomat ja äänekkäät. Pari vuotta noiden kanssa jakso tapella mikä söi ajointoakin hyvin paljon niin pienet traumat pääsi syntymään. Mut eipä tuollaista vannejarrullista gg-pyörää kuitenkaan enää viitsisi uutena ostaa.

----------


## stenu

> Eikös nuo MiniV-jarrut ole ihan ärsyttäviä säätää kohilleen? Muistelen, että piti palat melkein hangata vanteeseen. Nykyaikaistin ite jarrut paremman pään cantilevereihin, ne nyt on ihan hyvät olleet.



Joo kaksi asiaa vaikuttaa. Ensinnäkin ne 90 mm pitkällä längellä olevat Tektrot ja Shimanot voi olla hankalia. Lyhyemmillä längillä olevat Trp:n 8.4 ja MiniMoto jättää enemmän säätövaraa, mutta rajaa renkaan maksimikoon n. 40 milliin. Toinen on se, että millaiselle korkeudelle jarrutapit on sijoitettu runkoon ja haarukkaan. Jos jarrutapit on ylhäällä ja jarrupala tulee länkeen säätövaran alareunaan, on mutavara pienempi mutta tehoa enemmän ja päin vastoin. Cantien suurin ongelma on heikko teho, joten cantien kanssa tapit kannattaa olla mahdollsimman ylhäällä, jolloin längissä on vipuvartta eniten. Mini-v-jarrujen kanssa päin vastoin. 

Mulla tapit on molemmissa pyörissä suunnilleen niin alhaalla kuin voi. Reilummin mutaisissa Krossikisoissa suht lähellä rengasta renkaan yli menevä vaijeri kyllä kerää heinikkomoskaa, mutta hyvin oon selvinnyt kymmenen vuoden krossikisatkin noilla. Gg-touhuissa edes kaikkein mutaisimmilla lenkeillä ei joudu ajamaan samanlaisissa olosuhteissa kuin mutanurmikko HelCX:ssä, joten gravelilla toimivat paremmin kuin hyvin ja säätäminen on paljon helpompaa kuin cantilevereiden.





> Mut eipä tuollaista vannejarrullista gg-pyörää kuitenkaan enää viitsisi uutena ostaa.



Joo kehnoa alkaa olla leveämpien ja keveämpien vannejarrutubelessvanteiden saatavuus ja kohtuu suuri on riski, että jossain vaiheessa niitä ei saa enää ollenkaan. Harmillista, koska mua kiinnostaisi vielä teettää yksi vannejarrurunko, mutta kynnys alkaa tosiaan olla aika iso. Onneksi ei ole akuuttia tarvetta ostaa mitään tällä hetkellä.

Ja nyt poistun sinne kesälaitumille.

----------


## misopa

> E: sellaistakin olen miettinyt, että jos UCI suuressa viisaudessaan ei olisi mennyt downgreidaamaan cx-pyörien maksimirengaskokoa 33 milliin ja suurinta osaa valmistettavista krossirenkaista ei olisi downgreidattu sitä myöten (mikä oli ihan hölmöä, koska UCI-krossia ajetaan tuubeilla ja sillä, että minkä kokoisia harrastajien avorenkaat on, ei ole mitään väliä), niin olisiko koko gg-pyörägenreä tarvittu mihinkään, jos kaupasta myytävien krossareiden renkaat olisi pysyneet 35-millisinä.



Ei välttämättä olisi keksitty tai ainakaan varsinaista tarvetta olisi ollut (markkinamiehet hiljaa siellä!). Ajaahan lajin lengenda Ted King taas tulevana viikonloppuna Unbound Gravelin Cannondalen SuperX:llä, joka on alunperin cx-pyörä. Siihen kun vieläpä sattuu mahtumaan 45mm kumit. Voisin myös itse ihan hyvin ajella tuommoisella Revoltin sijasta. Nyt vaan näyttää graveleissa suuntaus menevän koko ajan polkuajoa kohti, joka minun mielestäni ei ole enää gravelia siten miten itse asian näen. Ne ovat minusta enemmän sellaisia pyöriä, jotka ovat välttäviä/kohtalaisia joka ajoalustalla, mutta eivät missään hyviä.

----------


## pturunen

Oma graveliin siirtyminen (tai lue maastosta taas katu/soratie ym. ajoon) tapahtui juuri kasvaneiden rengasleveyksien myötä. Katuajot jäivät aikoinaan epämukavuuden takia, mutta nykyisillä ilmatiloilla on kuin pumpulilla ajelisi. Setämiehen selkä kiittää. Lopulta on ihan sama millä termillä tuota kutsutaan, minulle oleellista on se, että sillä voi mennä kaikkialle. Eilen kävin tutkimassa Viikin polkuja, ajelin hiekkateitä ja poljun lujempaa Kehä I:n uusilla kelveillä. Näillä reissuilla jää ajanotot ym. jutut pois ja kyse on ulkonaolosta, omasta ajasta ja hauskanpidosta. En keksi siihen parempaa pyörää kuin tämä parjattu "gravel".

----------


## kervelo

^Aika paljon alkaa noilla sorapätkilläkin olemaan stravan segmenttejä eli kyllä se suorittaminen puskee sillekin puolelle. 

Noista hydraulisista vannejarruista: Magura taisi tuoda ekat versiot markkinoille jo 1980-luvun lopulla. Muistan, kuinka niihin aikoihin joku tuttu oli jo sellaiset maasturiinsa asentanut ja niitä sitten ringissä ihmeteltiin.

----------


## pturunen

Uninstalloin stravan joku aika sitten. Siihen loppui suorittaminen.

----------


## paaton

> Uninstalloin stravan joku aika sitten. Siihen loppui suorittaminen.



Ai tsaakeli. Ei ole kyllä lujasti mennyt, jos on stravaa varten pitänyt urheilla.

----------


## JKO17

Uusi Canyon Grizl tuli tänään taloon. Laitoin kuvan myös osioon pyöräsi kuvat. Ajoasennon säädin maantieasentoon sillä poikkeuksella että tanko on noin 4 cm korkeammalla.
Oli kivaa ajella sekalainen asfaltti-soratielenkki, aika paljon tuli lisää uutta ajettavaa ja lenkkimahdollisuuksia. Ei tuo nyt kauheasti poikkea maantiepyörästä paitsi rengastuksen osalta. Tämä koskee minun ajamista, joka on sellaista  ei teknistä lenkkeilyajoa.

Tuollainen kohtuullisen lähellä maantiegeometriaa oleva pyörä, jossa on 40 +- mm renkaat sekä mahdollisuus lokasuojiin on pyörätyyppi joka olisi aika varmasti tullut suosioon ilman markkinointiakin. Sen käyttöalue on laaja, ja toimii varmasti monille luotettavana peruspyöränä.

----------


## MAS

> ...
> 
> E: sellaistakin olen miettinyt, että jos UCI suuressa viisaudessaan ei olisi mennyt downgreidaamaan cx-pyörien maksimirengaskokoa 33 milliin ja suurinta osaa valmistettavista krossirenkaista ei olisi downgreidattu sitä myöten (mikä oli ihan hölmöä, koska UCI-krossia ajetaan tuubeilla ja sillä, että minkä kokoisia harrastajien avorenkaat on, ei ole mitään väliä), niin olisiko koko gg-pyörägenreä tarvittu mihinkään, jos kaupasta myytävien krossareiden renkaat olisi pysyneet 35-millisinä.
> 
> E2: huomannette, että mulla alkaa olla pieni gg-ähky kaikenkaikkiaan, kun siitä tuli se pyörätyyppi, jossa noin suunnilleen niitä ”must have” -juttuja on tätä nykyä eniten, koska hype ja sitä myöten markkinapotentiaali on suurin.







> Ei välttämättä olisi keksitty tai ainakaan varsinaista tarvetta olisi ollut (markkinamiehet hiljaa siellä!). Ajaahan lajin lengenda Ted King taas tulevana viikonloppuna Unbound Gravelin Cannondalen SuperX:llä, joka on alunperin cx-pyörä. Siihen kun vieläpä sattuu mahtumaan 45mm kumit. Voisin myös itse ihan hyvin ajella tuommoisella Revoltin sijasta. Nyt vaan näyttää graveleissa suuntaus menevän koko ajan polkuajoa kohti, joka minun mielestäni ei ole enää gravelia siten miten itse asian näen. Ne ovat minusta enemmän sellaisia pyöriä, jotka ovat välttäviä/kohtalaisia joka ajoalustalla, mutta eivät missään hyviä.



Minulle cx:n ja gravelin ero on siinä että toisessa kehitys jäädytettiin UCI:n voimin ja toisessa on ollut vapaus luoda eri näkemyksiä siitä mitä "gravel" voi olla. Ja onneksi maailmaan mahtuu monia näkemyksiä ja parjatut markkinamiehet pitävät huolen että uuden keksijät pysyvät myös leivän syrjässä kiinni, muuten loppuisi innovointi aika nopsaan. Toiselle gravel on bitumia & sileitä sorateitä ja toiselle pyörä jolla pärjää lähes kaikkialla (ja kevyt kantaa olkapäällä sitten kun ei enää pärjää). Ja toisin kuin CX:ssä kukaan ei pääse määrittämään mikä on se ainut "oikea" gravel. Pieni harras toive on myös että kun pyörien geometrioissa jne. on innovoinnille tilaa niin jäisi vähemmälle komponentti-rajapintojen pienet inkrementaaliset mutta yhteensopivuuden tehokkaasti tuhoavat säätämiset.

Mutta onko tässä kehityksessä joku hävinnyt? CX:iä saa kaupasta edelleen perinteisin speksein ja hinnatkaan eivät paisu kun hype on muualla ja gravelia on puolestaan joka lähtöön eri spekseillä ja geometrioilla. Tuubivanteet ja tuubigummit taisivat joutua vielä syvemmälle ahdinkoon, mutta ei ole tullut kyllä omia vanhoja yhtään ikävä, päin vastoin standardien lähentyessä maastureita onnistuin siirtämään kiekot suoraan vanhasta pre-boost Epic:stäni suoraan URSiin.

Kovin hiljaiseksi voisi toki jäädä foorumikeskustelut jos ei täällä pääsisi väittelemään siitä kenen valinnat ovat fiksuimpia ja perustelluimpia. Kun täällä useammin näyttää olevan "ennen oli parempi" klubi äänessä niin todettakoon että omaan silmään perinteiset ohuet teräsputki- / titaanirungot, vannejarrut jne. näyttävät about yhtä innostavilta kuin menneiden aikojen autot: hyvin laitettuna kiva vilkaista toisen alla mutta minkäänlaista omistamisen halua ei kyllä synny itselle. Tuotekehityksessä lähes koko duuniuransa tehneenä preferenssit osuvat moderniin estetiikkaan ja uuteen teknologiaan. Eikä kyse ole siitä että uusin teknologia fillareissa olisi jotenkin ylivertaista vanhempaan verrattuna, tuotteena näissä innovaatio on kuitenkin ollut suht hidasta verrattuna siihen mitä on nähty monella muulla alalla - maastopyörissä nyt on sentään ollut jonkinnäköinen kehityskaari 20 vuodessa.

----------


## misopa

^Hyvä kirjoitus. Itsekin pitkälti samaa mieltä. Minulla on myös tällainen "moderni" gravel-pyörä ja olisin tuota hankkiessa voinut laittaa myös tuollaisen vanhanliiton kamppeen, mutta sisäinen "early adopter" halusi kokeilla tällaista. Markkinamies kommentti oli vähän kieliposkessa tehty heitto. Lähinnä oli tarkoitus tuoda esille (minkä jo kaikki tätäkin ketjua lukeneet tietävät, että sikäli turha postaus itseltä), että ilman varsinaista gravel-pyörääkin pärjää soralla tai jopa kesyillä poluilla hyvin. Ja jostain syystä silloin kun halutaan soralla mennä todella lujaa ja pitkään, niin ne pyörät ovat lähempänä maantiepyörää, kuin adventure gravelia. Mutta tämä johtunee siitä, että nuo kaverit ovat aikoinaan taustasta johtuen tottuneet ajamaan maantiepyörällä kovaa ja pitkään, niin sitten pelin koventuessa eivät osaa sorallakaan ajaa kovin letkeällä pyörällä. Mutta jälleen epärelevantti kommentti, kun ei koske itseäni eikä suurinta osaa täällä kirjoittelevista.

----------


## jalkkis

Valaiskaa taas tyhmää ja onhan tähän vastattukin jo moneen kertaan mutta kertaukseksi: mikä on CX:n ja GG:n konkreettisin ero?

----------


## izmo

Olipas joskus mulla titaani putkinen cykloross pyörä ja tulipas ajettua Lattomeri maantie kilpailu  hiilikuitu vannejarru kiekoilla ja seuraavaksi Tahko MTB 60km maastokilpailu sama pyörä mutta oli pyörässä levyjarrut ja haarukan sisään mahtui 42 mm kumi... aika oli sitä aikaa kun Ravel pyörää ei ollut keksitty

----------


## pturunen

Näissä keskusteluissa korostuu niin monta näkökulmaa, jotka ulottuvat pyöräilyn ulkopuolelle. Joillekin iso argumentti on vastustaa kaupallisuutta, toisille taas tärkeää on korostaa millä pärjää tai mikä minimissään riittää. Jotkut arvostavat nostalgiaa ja toiset tahtovat testata aina kaikkea uutta. Jos tästä hakee punaista lankaa, niin se on pyöräilyskenen hyvinvointi. Tällaista hypeä ei ole aikaisemmin ollut ja se sataa kaikkien harrastajien laariin. Markkinamiehiä tarvitaan R&D-osaston rahoittamiseen. Miettikää millaisia juttuja menneisyydessä on tullut. Esim. hyperglide ja miten se muutti vaihteiston toimintaa verrattuna "tasapakkaan". Ei niitä pikkurahoilla saada aikaan.

Itse arvostan old school -pyöriä ja moderneja yhtä lailla. Valikoima on sen verran laaja, että helposti löytää omaa silmää miellyttävän. Nyt ajan kuituisella, mutta voisin kuvitella ajavani titaanisellakin. Onneksi taloudelliset realiteetit ja USA:n tullit estävät moiset haaveilut toteutumasta.

----------


## MAS

> Valaiskaa taas tyhmää ja onhan tähän vastattukin jo moneen kertaan mutta kertaukseksi: mikä on CX:n ja GG:n konkreettisin ero?



Määritelmät riippuu puhujasta, mutta yllä itse viittasin CX:ään fillarina joka täyttää kyseisen kilpailumuodon UCI-speksit ja on optimoitu kyseisen kisalajiin. Aiemmin CX-termiä on käytetty kuvaamaan myös siitä johdettuja yleispyöriä. Nyt GG lienee ominut sitä tilaa. Ja konkreettiset silmin havaittavat erot riippuvat tyystin mitä GG-mallia katsotaan, mutta tyypillisesti rengas 33mm (CX) vs. 35 - 50mm, keskiön korkeus, geometria (reach, stemmi, HA), 1x vs. 2x vaihteisto ja välitykset.

EDIT: Ja vakavammat CX-kisakuskit taitaa edelleen kaikki mennä tuubeilla ja taitaapi UCI kieltää monta juttua joita näkee graveleissa mm. jousitukset (softail ala BMC URS, Cannondalen takajousitus jne.) tosin tuota en ole nyt säännöistä luntannut.

----------


## MAS

> Näissä keskusteluissa korostuu niin monta näkökulmaa, jotka ulottuvat pyöräilyn ulkopuolelle. Joillekin iso argumentti on vastustaa kaupallisuutta, toisille taas tärkeää on korostaa millä pärjää tai mikä minimissään riittää. Jotkut arvostavat nostalgiaa ja toiset tahtovat testata aina kaikkea uutta. Jos tästä hakee punaista lankaa, niin se on pyöräilyskenen hyvinvointi. Tällaista hypeä ei ole aikaisemmin ollut ja se sataa kaikkien harrastajien laariin. Markkinamiehiä tarvitaan R&D-osaston rahoittamiseen. Miettikää millaisia juttuja menneisyydessä on tullut. Esim. hyperglide ja miten se muutti vaihteiston toimintaa verrattuna "tasapakkaan". Ei niitä pikkurahoilla saada aikaan.
> ....



Jep. Nämä asiat menevät suoraan perimmäisiin arvostuksiin ja uskomuksiin. Autoteollisuus touhusi vuosikymmenet sadoilla miljardeilla tutkimus- ja tuotekehitysrahaa pientä näperrystä kunnes tuli yksi rohkea innovaattori joka sekä teki uutta että sai sitä kaupaksi aggressiivisella markkinoinnilla ja hypellä. On Elon Muskista mitä mieltä vaan niin autoteollisuudessa on ihan eri ote kehittämiseen tänään kuin reilut 5 vuotta sitten ja siitä hyötyvät kaikki. Tämän takia itse lähtökohtaisesti arvostan rohkeita uudistajia ja puolestaan perinteitä vaalivat toimijat & vanhojen konseptien pienimuotoinen inkrementaalinen viilaus ei omissa kirjoissa saa muuta aikaan kuin huokauksia hukkaan menneestä potentiaalista. Tässä ei ole itselleni kyse siitä että onko jokin yksittäinen uusi rohkeampi innovaatio selvästi kaikessa parempi kuin entinen, onko ero suuri vai onko peräti uusi osin huonompi kuin vanha - kyse on siitä että nostan hattua niille jotka uskaltavat ja tuen tekemistä (valikoiden) oman lompakon voimalla.

----------


## pturunen

Markkinatalouden outouksia tämä jatkuvan kasvun edellytys, jonka takia pitää viilailla jotain pientä joka vuosi malleihin kaupan käymisen takia. Näkisin ison tarpeen sille, että merkit ottaisivat jonkinlaisen kierrätyksen osaksi toimintaansa. Ideaali olisi jotain sellaista, että päivitysajan koittaessa tehdas ottaisi pyörän takaisin ja kierrättäisi sen uuteen kuosiin (oli se sitten geometria tai joku muu uusi teknologia). Nykymateriaalit eivät toki tähän taivu, mutta ihan pöllöä on saturoida kaatopaikat vanhoilla pyörillä.

Joka tapauksessa minusta gravel on tervetullut asia, sillä se on vapaa minkään organisaation sääntövaatimuksista ja tämän sateenvarjotermin alla voi kokeilla kaikenlaista. Näkisin leveiden kumien paluun osana tätä "vapautta".

----------


## jalkkis

> Määritelmät riippuu puhujasta, mutta yllä itse viittasin CX:ään fillarina joka täyttää kyseisen kilpailumuodon UCI-speksit ja on optimoitu kyseisen kisalajiin. Aiemmin CX-termiä on käytetty kuvaamaan myös siitä johdettuja yleispyöriä. Nyt GG lienee ominut sitä tilaa. Ja konkreettiset silmin havaittavat erot riippuvat tyystin mitä GG-mallia katsotaan, mutta tyypillisesti rengas 33mm (CX) vs. 35 - 50mm, keskiön korkeus, geometria (reach, stemmi, HA), 1x vs. 2x vaihteisto ja välitykset.
> 
> EDIT: Ja vakavammat CX-kisakuskit taitaa edelleen kaikki mennä tuubeilla ja taitaapi UCI kieltää monta juttua joita näkee graveleissa mm. jousitukset (softail ala BMC URS, Cannondalen takajousitus jne.) tosin tuota en ole nyt säännöistä luntannut.



Kiitos, En tuota kilpailun kautta tullutta rajoitetta aavistanutkaan. 

Mutta yhtä kaikki, onhan GG aktiivisemmalle pyöräilyn harrastajalle oivan oloinen yleispyörä.

----------


## miz

> E: sellaistakin olen miettinyt, että jos UCI suuressa viisaudessaan ei olisi mennyt downgreidaamaan cx-pyörien maksimirengaskokoa 33 milliin ja suurinta osaa valmistettavista krossirenkaista ei olisi downgreidattu sitä myöten (mikä oli ihan hölmöä, koska UCI-krossia ajetaan tuubeilla ja sillä, että minkä kokoisia harrastajien avorenkaat on, ei ole mitään väliä), niin olisiko koko gg-pyörägenreä tarvittu mihinkään, jos kaupasta myytävien krossareiden renkaat olisi pysyneet 35-millisinä?



Eikai sillä leveydellä valtavaa väliä ole väliä kuin kisaajille, muut saa ajaa millä haluaa?
Oma pyörä on UCI leimattu (hyväksytty vai mitä se nyt tarkoittaakaan) ja se tuli kaupasta 35 millisillä kumeilla.
Nyt on 36, 38 ja 40 millisiä ajossa. En tarvi erikseen gravelia riippumatta siitä, mitkä ne ensisennuskumit oli.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Tänään ajoin ensimmäisen lenkin uudella OPEN U.P.illa. Edellinen oli aluksi 650b kiekoilla mitkä sitten vaihtui 622 kiekkoihin. Nyt tässä uudessa on taas pienemmät kiekot ja tuli kotoisa olo, joten kai se on hyvä koko tämmöiselle kääpiölle ja saa käytettyä vähän leveämpää rengasta. Lenkkiseurana oli BMC URS 622 kiekoilla ja aika rinnakkain rullattiin mäet alas polkematta, joten ei mitään dramaattista peruspulliaisen havaitsemia rullauseroja. Omissa kiekoissa dt:n 240 navat ja toisissa chris kingit, renkaina mulla schwalben g-one ultrabite 50mm ja toisissa kiekoissa contin terra speedit 40mm.

Paras uudistus uudessa pyörässä on kyllä voimansiirto ja ohjaustanko. Shimanon GRX Di2 toimii kuin ajatus ja noi kahvat on kuin tehty omaan käteen. Ohjaustankona on 3T AeroGhiaia LTD. Flarea sopivasti ja kerrankin pystyn jollain tangolla ajamaan mukavasti alaotteelta, mutta parasta tangossa on tuo tasainen yläote mitä tulikin käytettyä tänään ensimmäisellä lenkillä(144km/6h) aika paljon. Jos joku on miettinyt openin pyörää, niin omien kokemusten perusteella suosittelen lopettamaan miettimisen ja rohkeasti vaan tilausta sisään. Kerranhan täällä vain eletään  :Hymy:

----------


## Jami2003

Onko kokemuksia Ribblen Ti rungosta.

https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-cgr-ti/

Kona Rovessa ei ole mitään alkuperäistä kuin runko ja tekisi sekin mieli vaihtaa, lähinnä koon takia. Pitäisi saada pykälän pienempi. Ja houkuttaisi vaihtaa tietysti titaaniin jos ei sitten koko pyörää vaihda muoviseen....

----------


## paaton

> Onko kokemuksia Ribblen Ti rungosta.
> 
> https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-cgr-ti/
> 
> Kona Rovessa ei ole mitään alkuperäistä kuin runko ja tekisi sekin mieli vaihtaa, lähinnä koon takia. Pitäisi saada pykälän pienempi. Ja houkuttaisi vaihtaa tietysti titaaniin jos ei sitten koko pyörää vaihda muoviseen....



No tästähän oli jo kuolausketju tehty.

https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...481-Ribble-CGR

----------


## Jami2003

Kiitän. Jotenkin mennyt täysin ohi ja hakua ei tule käytettyä  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Titaanirungot on kyllä pop. Oispa joskus rahoja ostaa Moots. Ne on aika viimeisen päälle hitsattuja, mutta ei mitään ihan ilmaisia. Ehkä joskus vielä ostan pyöreillä vuosilla itselleni tuollaisen synttärilahjaksi.

----------


## paaton

> Titaanirungot on kyllä pop. Oispa joskus rahoja ostaa Moots. Ne on aika viimeisen päälle hitsattuja, mutta ei mitään ihan ilmaisia. Ehkä joskus vielä ostan pyöreillä vuosilla itselleni tuollaisen synttärilahjaksi.



Mä jotenkin näkisin, ettei tuo ole ihan mahdotonta sulle  :Hymy:  Muutama mutka toneilla juomassa kahvia, niin huomaat yht'äkkiä valitsevasi rungon värejä.
Pyöretä vuodetkin on vähän venyvä käsite.

----------


## Jami2003

Vuosihan itsessään on pyöreä  :Vink: 

No eipä tuo Ribblen ketju ainakaan ehdotonta no-no:ta aiheuttanut. Paremminkin päinvastoin. Ja itsekin olen saanut jotenkin päähän pinttymän että vaikka muut mun pyörät on kuitua jotenkin graveli henkeen sopii teräs titaanista puhumattakaan. Rovesta käytännössä kävisi melkein kaikki heittämällä Ribblen runkoon ja todennäköisesti Roven rungosta hiilikuitu keulalla saa siitäkin muutaman lantin. Joten varsin edukkaaksi jäisi muutos (edullisuus on tietysti suhteellisen käsite ja ennen niitä kaikkia hipo palikoiden päivitystä, mutta kuitenkin...)

----------


## stenu

Get a life or Getaway.

(Tuli vaan mieleen...jostain.  :Hymy: )

#fixedgravel on nyt varmaan virallista, kun Gravelcyclistkin on sen noteerannut... Uusi voimansiirto fiksissä on ehkä yksi parhaista speksaamiseen liittyvistä fiiliksistä pyörän päällä. Se bliss ja totaalinen äänettömyys.

----------


## stumpe

Sotanorsu, onko suurikin salaisuus mitä vihreälle rungolle tapahtui?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Sotanorsu, onko suurikin salaisuus mitä vihreälle rungolle tapahtui?



Ei ole, mutta se mitä sille tapahtui on itsellenikin arvoitus, koska se varastettiin. Jätin sen 2 viikkoa sitten maanantaina pyöräkellariin, kun valui kuraa solkenaan, niin ajattelin sotkea mielummin kellarin kuin olohuoneen lattian ja olen näin toiminut ennenkin. Pyörä oli u-lukko etukiekosta viistoputkeen ja u-lukosta meni paksu teräskaapeli takakiekon ja seinäpatterin putken ympäri. Vaihtajissa ei ollut akkuja kiinni. Keskiviikkona olisi ollut aikaa pestä pyörä ja menin sitä hakemaan kellarista, niin ei ollutkaan pyörä enää kellarissa. Ei murtojälkiä, joten joltain jäänyt ovi auki tai sitten menty avaimilla sisään. Huoltoyhtiöstä kyselin onko jäänyt avaimia kadoksiin muuttajilta, niin sieltä vastasivat niitä aina jäävän ja sarjoittavat näissä tapauksissa vain asunnon lukot uudestaan, mutta kadonneilla avaimilla pääsee rappuihin ja yleisiin tiloihin. Onneksi vakuutusyhtiön(fennia) kanssa asiat hoituivat ripeästi ja puolentoista viikon päästä pyörän katoamisesta olin jo matkalla hakemassa uutta pyörää liikkeestä. Jos olisin vaatinut vastaavan pyörän, eli sramin osilla ja vihreän värisenä, niin olisin saanut sellaisen syyskuussa, ehkä. Nyt totutellaan silmää uuteen väriin. Shimanon leiriin siirtyminen ei haittaa, koska osasarja vaikuttaa erittäin pätevältä. Pitää vain yrittää ajella varovasti tuon uuden kanssa, koska jos tuosta menee vaikka kahva rikki, niin uuden saa tämän hetkisen arvion mukaan vuoden päästä.

----------


## Verska-Vesa

Jos brifterit menee rikki, niin bar end-vipstaaki on oikein pätevä korvike, ja niitä on suht hyvin vielä saatavilla.

----------


## JKO17

Tuossa oheisessa jutussa on cyclingtipsin ajatuksia gravel-maastojen  "luokituksista" ja ajatuksia niihin sopivista  rengaskoosta. 
Jokaiselle on tietenkin oma näkemys siitä mikä on hyvä mihinkin ja mm. omasta ajokokemuksesta, taitotasosta ja mieltymyksistä  riippuen rajanvedot varsinkin maastopyöräilyn puolelle ovat häilyvät.  
Ehkä tuo voisi kuitenkin olla tällaisen keskimääräisen pyöräilijän rengaskoko-opas.



https://cyclingtips.com/2021/03/grad...road-surfaces/

lisäys: itselläni on tapana valita vähän järeämpi kalusto kun todennäköinen käyttö on

----------


## MAS

^Tämä artikkeli täydentää tuota hyvin: https://cyclingtips.com/2019/05/the-...e-right-tires/

Jos on taustaa maantien ja maaston ajamisesta yhtään pitemmältä ajalta, vielä bonuksena cx tuubeilla, niin huomannee omaavansa sellaisen pohjan että se riittää useimmiten perusteltujen valintojen tekemiseen. Lienee haastavampaa jos tulee yhden lajin taustalla. Mielenkiintoista ovat nämä sähköfillareiden kautta maastopyöräilyyn tullut porukka, josta osa on päätynyt sitten kokeilemaan muutakin esim. gravelia - ajatukset renkaista ovat muokanneet raskaat sarjan enduro- / dh-gummit mitä noihin mtb-sähkiksiin pultataan vakioina kiinni ja sähkö on hukannut ymmärryksen renkaiden rullausominaisuuksista.

----------


## kervelo

Kansasissa on taas sorapyöräilty. Sää suosi polkijoita ja miesten kisa ratkaistiin loppukirissä. Keskari näyttää olevan foorumipyöräilijöiden leppoisaa lenkkivauhtia.  :Sarkastinen: 

https://www.athlinks.com/event/17419...067688/Results
https://youtu.be/iYOX5SC46lI

----------


## stenu

^ Spessu-tiimin "Rock Combo" on hieno. Voisivat tehdä tuotantoversion - tosta ylemmästä siis..  :Hymy: 





(Kukahan tuli sinisellä Openilla tänään puolen päivän paikkeilla joenrannassa vastaan, kun oltiin polkemassa vaimon kanssa Jädelinoon. Kuskilla oli suu viivana ja kauhee vääntö päällä. Ei ehtinyt edes moikkaamaan. Vakavaa touhua gravelointi.)

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> (Kukahan tuli sinisellä Openilla tänään puolen päivän paikkeilla joenrannassa vastaan, kun oltiin polkemassa vaimon kanssa Jädelinoon. Kuskilla oli suu viivana ja kauhee vääntö päällä. Ei ehtinyt edes moikkaamaan. Vakavaa touhua gravelointi.)



Minä se olin ja moikkasin kyllä vasemmalla kädellä kahvoilta kaikki vastaantulijat ja myös teidät. Eikä ollut vakavaa tekemistä ja ei kyllä pahemmin vääntöäkään(parin tunnin lenkin keskisyke 118), mutta harvemmin mikään kestohymy on kasvoilla yksin lenkillä. Olisi kyllä voinut jäädä eilisen kuuden tunnin gravel-lenkin jälkeen kotiinkin viettämään välipäivää, mutta uusi pyörä tykkää kun sillä ajetaan ja ei se nyt kuskinkaan osalta mitään kärsimystä ollut, vaikka tuosta stenun viestistä saattaa semmoisen kuvan saadakin  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Vakavaa touhua gravelointi.)



Niin näyttää olevan, kun pitää vastaantulijoiden ilmeistäkin mielensä pahoittaa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## stenu

Aa se olikin tuo yllä esitelty pyörä. Moi vaan siis! Jotenkin olin kuvitellut Mr. Sotanorsun enemmän keski-ikäiseksi kaveriksi. Tai jos olet kuitenkin, niin ota tuo kohteliaisuutena  :Hymy: 

Ja juu en kyllä pahoittanut mieltäni yhtään.

----------


## viljosiilo

> Onko kokemuksia Ribblen Ti rungosta.
> 
> https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-cgr-ti/
> 
> Kona Rovessa ei ole mitään alkuperäistä kuin runko ja tekisi sekin mieli vaihtaa, lähinnä koon takia. Pitäisi saada pykälän pienempi. Ja houkuttaisi vaihtaa tietysti titaaniin jos ei sitten koko pyörää vaihda muoviseen....



Itse vaihdoin loppusyksystä juurikin Rove ST:stä  CGR Ti:in ja olen kyllä tykännyt. Huolimatta siitä, että noiden runkogeometriat on hyvin lähelle identtiset, tuntuu CGR Ti ohjausta myöten ketterämmältä ja näppärämmältä kuin Rove. Jos tykkäät Roven ajoasennosta ja haluat titaanirungon, niin ei ainakaan tuossa hintaluokassa tule parempia vaihtoehtoja heti mieleen.

----------


## paaton

Joo ja tuohan on totta, että hiilikuituiset fillarit kulkee kovempaa. Se vauhti voi sinkulalla ajavaa äkkiä hirvittää  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

^ Vaihteet on yliarvostettuja. Mutta juu pitää varmaan alkaa ajamaan enemmän vaihdepyörällä, kun meidän rouvakin ajaa nykyään sen verran vauhdikkaasti, että en meinaa pysyä sinkulalla perässä  :Hymy: 

Hieno myös tämä custom-Grizl Unboundista, mutta aika vähän taitaa enää jenkkilän gravelkisojen podiumeilla näkyä omakustanteisia pyöriä. Sillä tapaa ainakin gravel muuttunut pioneerien pelikentästä ammattilaisareenaksi.

----------


## stenu

Wilcox ajo joustokeulan kanssa ja tuli freesin näköisenä maaliin 350 maililta. Kuvien perusteella juomareppu näytti olevan aika yleinen varuste tempputankojen lisäksi.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Kovin hiljaiseksi voisi toki jäädä foorumikeskustelut jos ei täällä pääsisi väittelemään siitä kenen valinnat ovat fiksuimpia ja perustelluimpia. Kun täällä useammin näyttää olevan "ennen oli parempi" klubi äänessä niin todettakoon että omaan silmään perinteiset ohuet teräsputki- / titaanirungot, vannejarrut jne. näyttävät about yhtä innostavilta kuin menneiden aikojen autot: hyvin laitettuna kiva vilkaista toisen alla mutta minkäänlaista omistamisen halua ei kyllä synny itselle. Tuotekehityksessä lähes koko duuniuransa tehneenä preferenssit osuvat moderniin estetiikkaan ja uuteen teknologiaan. Eikä kyse ole siitä että uusin teknologia fillareissa olisi jotenkin ylivertaista vanhempaan verrattuna...



Hyvä ja perusteltu kirjoitus. Minuun taasen vetoaa ne pyöreät putket ja tämä moderni estetiikka lähinnä inhottaa, jos niin voi sanoa. Ja ehkä yksi syy on kun olen joutunut työskentelemään osittain myös myynnin parissa. Ja nähnyt kuinka se "kehitys ja innovaatiot" on suureksi osaksi vain teennäistä markkinointi-kikkailua, eikä oikeata teknistä kehitystä. Ja välillä hirvittää katsoa sivusta kuinka sitä asiakasta puhutaan suohon, ja sille liki pakkomyydään sellaisia järjestelmiä mitä hän ei tule tarvitsemaan. Ja sitten vuoden-parin päästä asiakkaalle selviää kuinka monimutkainen ja kallis ylläpidettävä hökötys tuli ostettua. Ja ehkä siitä syystä yritän pitää kaikki sähköt ja automaatiot mahdollisimman kaukana omista harrastuslaitteista. Mutta ymmärrän kyllä jos toiset niistä tykkää, mutta itselleni en niitä ostaisi.   :Hymy:

----------


## Verska-Vesa

Minä olen töissä tuotekehityksessä, ja silti mielipiteet on enemmän Ohiampujan kuin MASin kanssa yhtenevät. Mekaanista pyörää on mukavampi räplätä, ja pyöreitä putkia mukavampi katsella  :Hymy:

----------


## frp

Saisivat opetella pistämään moita kiinnitysruuveja parempiin paikkoihin. Etuhaarukan jalkoihin epäaerodynaamisesti lastaaminen on 1900-lukua. Sen sijaan päärunkokolmion sisä- ja ulkopuolellekin saisi laittaa kiinnityspisteitä reilusti sekä seatstay putkiin joku kiinnitys, jolla satulaukun voisi tukea sinne.





> ^ Vaihteet on yliarvostettuja. Mutta juu pitää varmaan alkaa ajamaan enemmän vaihdepyörällä, kun meidän rouvakin ajaa nykyään sen verran vauhdikkaasti, että en meinaa pysyä sinkulalla perässä 
> 
> Hieno myös tämä custom-Grizl Unboundista, mutta aika vähän taitaa enää jenkkilän gravelkisojen podiumeilla näkyä omakustanteisia pyöriä. Sillä tapaa ainakin gravel muuttunut pioneerien pelikentästä ammattilaisareenaksi.

----------


## Jami2003

> Itse vaihdoin loppusyksystä juurikin Rove ST:stä  CGR Ti:in ja olen kyllä tykännyt. Huolimatta siitä, että noiden runkogeometriat on hyvin lähelle identtiset, tuntuu CGR Ti ohjausta myöten ketterämmältä ja näppärämmältä kuin Rove. Jos tykkäät Roven ajoasennosta ja haluat titaanirungon, niin ei ainakaan tuossa hintaluokassa tule parempia vaihtoehtoja heti mieleen.



Kiitos. Tämä heittää lisää vettä kiukaalle. Juurikin Roven (ST minullakin) geometriassa minulla ei ole mitään valittamista, ehkä aavistuksen matalampi ja numeroa pienempi saisi runko olla (joka on tietysti oma vika). Täytyy varmaan seuraavaksi ottaa mittaa käteen...

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Pari kuukautta ajoa nyt Revolt Advanced nollaversiolla ja todella erittäin tyytyväinen valintaan. D-shape satulatolpan korkeuden kiristysmekanismi ja tolpan (mahdollinen) liika taipuisuus vähän oli ennakkohuolena, mutta ei ongelmia tullut esiin toistaiseksi.

Ohjaustanko oli pakko vaihtaa, orkkis oli mulle niin vieras, korvaavalla Ritcheyllä tuli heti lisää oikeaa otetta ja tuntumaa.

Vaihtoehtoja haarukoin Canyon Inflite, Pivot Vault, 3T Exploro Race. On sellainen vahva mutu, että onneksi ostin tämän enkä mitään muuta, no pohjat on heikot kun ei ole ajanut kuin yhdellä Rosen alukrossarilla kesät-talvet niin tie oli vain ylöspäin..

Soratiellä on kyllä niin sujuva raketti, joissain arvosteluissa on sanottu hitaasti kääntyväksi aliohjaavaksi, tuossahan on aika loiva keula. Mutta ei mielestäni ole ongelma, kääntyy nätisti ainakin mun vastaohjaustyylillä, jos päättäväisesti vaan vie. Maastossakin pikkupoluilla 100 stemillä nopea käännellä, vaikka en kyllä suuremmin aio harrastaa tuota. Ja voisihan tuohon laittaa pikkukiekotkin tietty.

Mutu on että runko-haarukkasetti on selvästi  jäykempi kuin oma Canyon Ultimate SL, mutta satulatolppa on erinomainen toteutus tärinänvaimennukseen, enkä näe mitään tehonhukkaongelmaa, no meikäläisen tehot on aika pliisut.

Kiekkosetti on ainakin tämän aikaa ollut oikein hyvä.Levyt vaihdoin 160>140 molemmissa kun en tuota isompaa oikein täällä Suomessa ole omassa käytössä tarvinnut.

Tässä myös paljon lokari- yms. inserttikiinnikkeitä jos haluaa reissata lenkkeilyn sijaan.

----------


## misopa

^ Onnittelut hyvästä valinnasta. Kolmas kesä lähtee täällä Revoltilla myös, eikä mitään syytä katsella aidan toiselle puolelle.

----------


## paaton

> Saisivat opetella pistämään moita kiinnitysruuveja parempiin paikkoihin. Etuhaarukan jalkoihin epäaerodynaamisesti lastaaminen on 1900-lukua. Sen sijaan päärunkokolmion sisä- ja ulkopuolellekin saisi laittaa kiinnityspisteitä reilusti sekä seatstay putkiin joku kiinnitys, jolla satulaukun voisi tukea sinne.



Just niin. Itselläni myös hienot telineet haarukassa, mutta aina se paketin kiinnittäminen kaatuu aeroon. Jääneet käyttämättä siis...

----------


## r.a.i

^No eiköhän nuo kiinnikkeet ja paketit ole tarkoitettu sellaiseen ajoon, jossa ei tarvii tuijottaa keskareita ja watteja.

----------


## paaton

> ^No eiköhän nuo kiinnikkeet ja paketit ole tarkoitettu sellaiseen ajoon, jossa ei tarvii tuijottaa keskareita ja watteja.



Kyllähän vauhti aina kivaa on. Itse siis ainakin tykkään ajaa pidempiäkin reissuja hyvällä kyydillä.

----------


## nure

^Jep, pitäis rakentaa niin ettei tarvi erikseen laiskalle/reippaalle kuskille...

----------


## Pancho

Niin siis miten ne pitäisi teidän mielestä toteuttaa? Päärunkokolmion saa täyteen ihan runkolaukulla ja taakse vaikka Tailfin tai muu ratkaisu. Ohjaustankolaukku myös käytössä. Mihis lisää tavaraa? Ja jos vähemmällä pärjää niin mikä haitta niistä haarukkakiinnikkeistä on jos niitä ei käytä? Alumiinisessa gt gradessa taitaa olla seatstayssakin kiinnityspaikat, joten jotain sellaistako pitäisi olla kaikissa?

----------


## paaton

Jos se haarukka tehdään kunnolla, kuten omassa ninerissa, niin onhan niistä mounteista haittaa. Kestävyys tarttee laskea laukkujen painon mukaan.

Kiinan bulkki runkoihin nuo kierremutterit tietystikkin vain niitataan kiinni, eikä ne siellä mitään haittaa.

----------


## miz

> Jos se haarukka tehdään kunnolla, kuten omassa ninerissa, niin onhan niistä mounteista haittaa. Kestävyys tarttee laskea laukkujen painon mukaan.



Tässä yksi hyvä syy miksi en hommannut gravelia vaan geoltaan sopivan ja max 40mm renkaita syövän cyclocrossin soratie yms ajeluun.

Ei ole tarvetta eikä halua retkikamoille, niin turha hommata pyörää joka on tukevoitettu ja lihotettu sellaiseen käyttöön. Ja vielä täynnä rumia ruuveja.

----------


## JackOja

Ei kaikissa graveleissa ole noita ruuveja. Jotkut on ihan vaan lenkkikäyttöön ajateltu eikä mihkään vatun retkipyöräilyyn.

Mulla Ritsin haarukka telinepaikoilla painaa itse asiassa vähemmän kuin edellinen samanlainen ilman ruuvipaikkoja.

Ihmetyttää kyllä myös hekin, joilla ei jalkaa riitä ajaa haluttua kovaa jos on nyssäkät haarukassa. Siripiriä naamaan ja kammet pyörimään  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Pancho

> Jos se haarukka tehdään kunnolla, kuten omassa ninerissa, niin onhan niistä mounteista haittaa. Kestävyys tarttee laskea laukkujen painon mukaan.



Niin ja mikä se haitta tässä on. Painoa inasen lisää? Ei ihan niin mukava ajaa? Kun ottaa huomioon, minkä verran sen keulan pitää muutenkin kestää painoa vaatimusten mukaan ja siihen vielä levyjarrun vaatimukset päälle niin taitaa laukkujen tuoma vaikutus olla marginaalinen

----------


## duris

Jos tuon Canyon Grizlin haarukan väitetty paino 430grammaa pitää paikkansa niin eipä noista ruuveista lisäpainoa ole kummosesti tullut kun on kevyempi kun esim Asperon keula.

----------


## paaton

Juu, tuo on todella kevyt. Ninerin vastaava taitaa olla 650gr, jos en väärin muista.

Runko on jo etupainoinen tuon möhkylän kanssa.

----------


## markkut

^ Ei tuohon Grizlin etuhaarukkaan varmaan voi kunnon retkilaukkuja lastatakaan. Standertin haarukan ilmoitettu paino 450 g, joka melko hyvin vastaa todellisuutta. Kyselin, paljonko siihen uskaltaa laittaa ja sanoivat, että 3 kg per puoli on maksimi. Salsan Anything Cagen maksimi sopivasti tuon saman 3 kg. Lienee sellaisille mitoitettukin, kun ruuvinreiät sopivilla kohdilla.

----------


## JackOja

> Juu, tuo on todella kevyt. Ninerin vastaava taitaa olla 650gr, jos en väärin muista.
> 
> Runko on jo etupainoinen tuon möhkylän kanssa.



Mikä siinä painaa? Onko siellä valurautaiset tukipalkit pulteille? Ritsi 430g ja risat. 3 kg per puoli sallittu maksimi.

No ehkä Ninerin keulaan saa laittaa kunnon tarakan ja laukut.

----------


## paaton

> Mikä siinä painaa? Ritsi 430g ja risat. 3 kg per puoli sallittu maksimi.
> 
> No ehkä Ninerin keulaan saa laittaa kunnon tarakan ja laukut.



Joo. Matkalehmän keula. Mä poraan sen reikiä täyteen ja ruuttaan uretaanilla tukkoon...

No ei. Ei tuo nyt oikeasti ole haitannut. Kiva vaan tietää, että voi huoletta sukeltaa pää edellä valtaojaan. Eikä tosiaan laukkujen kiinnityksessäkään ole mitään ongelmaa. Aika harvaan kuitukeulaan uskaltaa noita kiinnitellä.

Hmm... Aero-fork-bag... Kai tuollaisia löytyy jo alilta  :Hymy: 


Edit: aika hurjia painorajoja tosiaan haarukalle.
 Gravel-tuned 15mm Niner carbon fork with rack mid mounts (45 lb limit)

----------


## velib

Luulisi tosiaan nuo muutaman kilon laukut keulojen kestävän kun miettii mitä voimia ajossa muuten tulee. Itse ajattelin kiinnittää telineet Space Chickenin keulaan vain teipillä ja nippusiteillä kun siinä ei ruuveja ole. Ei kai siinä muuta ongelmaa pitäisi tulla kuin telineen paikallaan pysyminen?

----------


## JackOja

> Luulisi tosiaan nuo muutaman kilon laukut keulojen kestävän kun miettii mitä voimia ajossa muuten tulee...



No niinpä, tuo yksikin ajelee pää edellä valtaojaan! Ja kolme kiloa tavaraa on ihan hiton paljon. Mulla ei mielikuvitus riitä mitä kaikkea pitäisi roudata mukana*. Toiselle puolelle kilon teltta ja toiseen putkeen makuualusta ja/tai -pussi.

*EDIT: no jos packraft?

----------


## arctic biker

> No niinpä! Ja kolme kiloa tavaraa on ihan hiton paljon. Mulla ei mielikuvitus riitä mitä kaikkea pitäisi roudata mukana. Toiselle puolelle kilon teltta ja toiseen putkeen makuualusta ja/tai -pussi.



Mulla on Chickenin keulassa Topeakin VersaCage kopiot kolmella nippusiteellä per teline. Onhan nuo pari reissua kestäneet ihan paikallaankin. Takapäässä on hieman murheellisempaa, ei vetopuolen napaa lähellä olevan M5 pultinreiän kierteet korkkasi. Vatut! Eli ei tarakkaa ,lokarin aisan siihen saa nippusiteellä vahvistettuna kiinni.

----------


## JKO17

Canyon Grizln rungossa  on noita kiinnityspisteitä, ja ne on suunniteltu yhteensopiviksi Apiduran laukkujen kanssa. Apidura ei tarjoa etuhaarukkaan laukkumallistoa (ainakaan canyonin sivuilla) .Hieman häveliäästi jossain canyonin sivuilla sanotaan haarukan kiinnityspisteeseen  sopivaksi Anything caget (jotka Salsan mallistoa). Painorajoitus per kiinnityspiste/puoli on 3 kg, eli etuhaarukka yhteensä 6 kg.

lisäys: näköjään toistin saman minkä markkut tuossa edellä kirjoitti, no kertaus jne..

lisäys 2: kevyt runko tuossa on, slx versio lienee mainitut 950 g +- ja haarukka 430-450 g, koko M, painavamman sl version painoa ei ilmoiteta mutta se lienee noin 100 g painavampi kokonaisuudessaan. Oma M koon sl versio shimanon 2 x 10 vaihteilla ilman polkimia 9,47 kg, Vanteet + renkaat ja sisurit yhteensä n. 3,4 kg. Satula yli 300 g
Kiekkoja ja renkaita ja satulaa, vaihtamalla tuosta saisi alle 8 kg:n maantiepyörän kohtuullisen helposti

----------


## nure

^ Jos runko noin kevyt ja maantie tai 1x pyöräksi haluaa modata 7kg helppo nakki...

----------


## JKO17

Juu. Ajattelin siltä kannalta että jos pitää pyörän tuollaisena  ja ostaa seuraksi maantiekiekot ja renkaat, niin ihan hyvä ja monikäyttöinen paketti kohtuullisella rahalla

----------


## miz

> Ei kaikissa graveleissa ole noita ruuveja. Jotkut on ihan vaan lenkkikäyttöön ajateltu eikä mihkään vatun retkipyöräilyyn.



Niinkuin kirjoitin niin tuo oli yksi syy.
Muutamassa muuten kiinnostavassa vermeessä oli just noita turhia kiinnikkeitä kamoille ja lokareille.
Ja kilo ylimääräistä läskiä vs cyclo, riippui sitten huonosti suunnitelluista kiinnikkeistä ja vahvistuksista tai ei.

Jos ei tarvi kiinnikkeitä eikä leveitä kumeja, niin cyclo on silloin just hyvä.
Lisäksi epämuodikas cyclocross vs muodikas gravel näkyi hinnoissa ja saatavuudessa.

----------


## JackOja

> Jos ei tarvi kiinnikkeitä eikä leveitä kumeja, niin cyclo on silloin just hyvä.
> Lisäksi epämuodikas cyclocross vs muodikas gravel näkyi hinnoissa ja saatavuudessa.



Se on nimenomaan juuri näin. Varmuudeksi otin asian esiin, ettei vaikka nuorisolle jäisi käsitystä, että ruuvit tekee gravelin.

----------


## JKO17

:Hymy:  tuossa gravelia kaikille cx:lle ja muille

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Juu no voihan sitä vaikka roadie- tai fättistyyppisellä setupillakin ajella kuormaliinojen kanssa tai ilman. Ihan miten kukin haluaa.

----------


## paaton

> Jos ei tarvi kiinnikkeitä eikä leveitä kumeja, niin cyclo on silloin just hyvä.
> Lisäksi epämuodikas cyclocross vs muodikas gravel näkyi hinnoissa ja saatavuudessa.



Minäkin luulin aiemmin näin. Nauroin gravell buumille. Sen jälkeen ajoin syksyn gravellilla ja koetin tuon jälkeen cycloa. Ne eroavat hurjasti. 
Sen gravellin matalamman painopisteen ja rauhallisemman geon oikeasti huomaa.

----------


## miz

> Minäkin luulin aiemmin näin. Nauroin gravell buumille. Sen jälkeen ajoin syksyn gravellilla ja koetin tuon jälkeen cycloa. Ne eroavat hurjasti. 
> Sen gravellin matalamman painopisteen ja rauhallisemman geon oikeasti huomaa.



On niitä eroja cycloissakin keskenään.

Edellisiin (ja nykyisiinkin) omiin Ridleyhin verrattuna nykyinen Scott Addict cx rc on ihan eri peli, ero tuntumassa on just niinkuin sanoit.
Siinä on muuten sama runko kuin Scottin kuitugravelissakin.

Ja ei, en ole nauranut gravel buumille sen enempää kuin edeltävälle cyclobuumillekkaan jonka aikana tuli cyckloja hommattua  :Leveä hymy: 
Ei se pyörän nimi vaan sopivuus omaan käyttöön.

----------


## arctic biker

ei, en ole nauranut gravel buumille sen enempää kuin edeltävälle cyclobuumillekkaan jonka aikana tuli cyckloja hommattua 
Ei se pyörän nimi vaan sopivuus omaan käyttöön
Just näin, ilman autoa ja syrjässä asuvana tää pyörän hyötykäyttöön sopivuus on mulle tärkeä. Just eilen kuskasin kierrätykseen muovia ja paperia, sivulaukuilla homma hoituu.

----------


## TERU

Sama täällä, ei naurata sähkövaihteet eikä edes sähköpyörät,  buumeja pukkaa, sais nauraa mahansa kipeäksi. 
Ei naurata nastalgiabuumikaan, tarkoituksenmukaisuus totisuuteen saakka omissani, sivulaukut väliin kauppatavaraa raskaana kulkee kuin tyhjää vaan verrattuna kantamiseen. Maantiepyörä sitte kun kevyttä tahtoo. 
Auto saa seistä.

Sopisiko M5 läpipultti mitenkään päin tuohon korkanneeseen paikkaan?
Taitaa olla hölmö kysymys, arctc biker?

----------


## miz

> tuossa gravelia kaikille cx:lle ja muille



Eiks tuo ole asfalttia?

----------


## Joe-poika

Myönnettäköön että kiinnostais tehdä joku nostalgia-gravel. Pitäis keksiä jostain joku passeli vanha teräsrunkoinen retki- tai maantiepyörä aihioksi. Täytyy tarkkailla tori.fitä. Ei tarttis olla kaunis eikä nopea, mutta joku kippurasarvinen leveärenkainen vähän kiihottais ajatuksena. Tosin todnäk tollaseen sopivien vara- ja päivitysosien kanssa loppuu nyypältä osaaminen äkkiä mutta kyllähän projektissa aina pitää hermot mennä.

----------


## JKO17

^^ No niinpäs onkin. Kuvan oli tarkoitus esittää jotain "kliseegravelia". Ei ihan onnistunein yritys.

Muuten olen sitä mieltä että gravel on perusteltu  ja looginen yläkäsite linjalla maantie-gravel-maasto. Sama koskee gravelpyöriä tai po. maastoon pääasiallisesti  tarkoitettuja pyöriä miksi niitä sitten kutsutaankin

----------


## miz

> ^^ No niinpäs onkin. Kuvan oli tarkoitus esittää jotain "kliseegravelia". Ei ihan onnistunein yritys.
> 
> Muuten olen sitä mieltä että gravel on perusteltu  ja looginen yläkäsite linjalla maantie-gravel-maasto. Sama koskee gravelpyöriä tai po. maastoon pääasiallisesti  tarkoitettuja pyöriä miksi niitä sitten kutsutaankin



No näin mä tämän tulkitsinkin ????

Ja ihan samaa mieltä. Ettei nyt jää epäselväksi tässä mun nillityksessä, niin asfaltilta poistuminen muille reiteille on äärettömän kivaa hommaa. Ja kivointa se on jos sillä alla olevalla fillarilla on taipumuksia toimia siellä minne on menossa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Eilisellä lenkillä huomasin ruvenneeni mitä ilmeisimmin tässä keskustelussa pilkahtaneen mitä jos -kommentin innoittamana semmoista kontrafaktuaalista historiaa että miten olisi käynyt jos nykyisenlaisia gravelfillareita olisi ollut markkinoilla silloin aikanaan kun meillä keksittiin että cyclocross-pyörä on mitä mainioin yleispyörä kun maantiekausi päättyy tai kun halutaan ajaa huonompiakin hiekkateitä tai polkuja

Kovin tarkkaa vuosilukua en osaa antaa enkä uskalla arvata, mutta voitaneen olla yhtä mieltä siitä että sellainen ajankohta todella on olemassa ja jopa väljästi määriteltävissä ja että silloinen cyclocrossfillariboomi on täysin verrattavissa nykyiseen (ja ehkä yhä voimistuvaan) gravelfillariboomiin (vaikka viimeksi mainittu toki onkin sekä hyvin pitkälti nimeomaan amerikkalaislähtöinen että jossain määrin pyöränvalmistajien masinoima).

Tulin tykönäni siihen tulokseen että oikeat cyclocross-fillarit olisivat silloin jääneet puhtaasti lajista itsestään kiinnostuneiden ja innostuneiden käyttöön. Me kaikki kurakausi-, talvi-, työmatka- ja/tai retkiajofillaria etsivät olisimme epäilemättä löytäneet itsellemme sopivan gravel-fillareiden tarjonnasta. Cyclocrossareiden geometriassa tai niille spesifisissä muissa ominaisuuksissa ei olisi ollut mitään jota olisi kaivannut tai jota olisi pitänyt gravel-fillareiden vastaavaa parempana.

----------


## kervelo

Unboundissa spotattuja uusia gravelpyöriä on käsitelty tuolla ulkomaisilla foorumeilla, mutta nyt velonews on koonnut niitä myös juttuunsa:
https://www.velonews.com/gallery/new...ted-in-kansas/

----------


## pturunen

Luulen Firlefanzin olevan jäljillä päättelyketjussaan. Oli jotenkin vahinko, että markkinavoimat tekivät mutkan CX-kisapyörien kautta. Nämä samaiset "voimat" vaikuttavat toisinaan niin voimakkaita, että ns. järkipyörän kehittäminen ja myyntiin saattaminen on iso "innovaatio". Vähän vastaavaa näkee maasturien keuloissa, jotka loivenevat iteraatiosta toiseen. Jännästi erilaisten pienten käsityöläisten suunnittelemien pyörien keulakulmat ovat sitten paljon maltillisimpia. Näillä putiikeilla ei ole samalla tavalla markkinapainetta tehdä hypen mukaista geometriaa, kun asiakaskunta ei osta/jätä ostamatta pyörää palstatotuuksien mukaan. Luultavasti nämä ovat oikeasti parhaita yleispyöriä ja ihan aidon testaamisen lopputulema. Sama graveliin. Se ei ole erityisen "hyvä" missään tai kääntäen useimpaan ajoalustaan löytyy parempia (maantiepyörä/maastopyörä). Tuossa sen sijaan voi tehdä vähän kaikkea, missä sen viehätys piileekin.

----------


## arctic biker

Sopisiko M5 läpipultti mitenkään päin tuohon korkanneeseen paikkaan?
Taitaa olla hölmö kysymys, arctc biker? Teri
No ei oo läpi reikää, mielessä kävi jos porais mutta olkoon. Vähän iäkkäämpi Poison Opium tai Surly CrossCheck kun tarvii kuormankuskausta.

----------


## Marsusram

> Luulen Firlefanzin olevan jäljillä päättelyketjussaan..



Ennen oli maantiepyörä, hybridi ja maastopyörä. 
Nyt sitten hybrideistä on lohkottu vaikka mitä markkinabrändäyskategorioita. 
Hybridejä ne silti ovat.  :Hymy:

----------


## pturunen

Tästä sen verran eri mieltä, että tuo klassinen hybridi oli huono kaikessa. Moderni graveli taas on valmiimpi tuote.

----------


## Plus

> Unboundissa spotattuja uusia gravelpyöriä on käsitelty tuolla ulkomaisilla foorumeilla, mutta nyt velonews on koonnut niitä myös juttuunsa:
> https://www.velonews.com/gallery/new...ted-in-kansas/



Ilahduttavan maantiepyörämäisiä uutuuksia, ei mitään hissitolppia ja ylileveät flare-tangotkin loistavat poissaolollaan.

Cannondale näyttää hyvältä, paljon paremmalta kuin Topstone:

----------


## paaton

Artikkelissa on pari kuvaa uudesta checkpointista. Äkkiä katsottuna on taas niin ihqu kaapeleidenpiiloituskikkare ettei mitään rajaa. Koko emäputki on kauhea muhkura, jota on yritetty piilotella madonen aeromuotoon. Niin ja lopputuloksena kisakuskin tarttee kuitenkin laittaa tuohon  normaali-17deg stemmi kiinni, jolloin kaapelit jäävät alapuolelta näkyville. Alunperin tuossa on varmastikkin jokin trekin oma semi-integroitu stemmi, tahi integroitu tanko.

----------


## yksinteoin

> Vähän vastaavaa näkee maasturien keuloissa, jotka loivenevat iteraatiosta toiseen. Jännästi erilaisten pienten käsityöläisten suunnittelemien pyörien keulakulmat ovat sitten paljon maltillisimpia. Näillä putiikeilla ei ole samalla tavalla markkinapainetta tehdä hypen mukaista geometriaa, kun asiakaskunta ei osta/jätä ostamatta pyörää palstatotuuksien mukaan.



Tosin maasturipuolellahan juuri pienten lafkojen kehitystyön myötä mentiin loiviin keuloihin. Chris Porter/Nicolai, Mondraker, Pole, BTR jne osoittivat, että loivalla keulakulmalla ei maastoajossa merkittävia haittavaikutuksia ja hyviä puolia senkin edestä (ja toki tämän seurauksena muu pyörien geometria myös muuttui).

Veikkaan, että gravel-hommissa kehitys pysähtyy näille tienoille ainakin joksikin aikaa. En ainakaan keksi oikein mitään geometrian suuntaa, jota ei olis jo kokeiltu ja gravel-spektrilläkin on kaikenlaista aika maantiepyörämäisestä (esim. Cervelo Aspero) aina sinne täysjäykän maasturin suuntaan (Evil Chamois Hagar, Konan Sutra ULD). Ehkä erilaisia tärinänsuodatusratkaisuja tullaan näkemään laajemmin. Itsellä omasta Divergestä löytyvä Futureshock 2.0 on ainakin vasta lähinnä luokkaa "ihan kiva", eli pärjäisin kyllä ilmankin.

----------


## Aakoo

^^Eikös Trekeissä tuota emäputkea muhkeammaksi tee myös se IsoSpeed?

----------


## paaton

> ^^Eikös Trekeissä tuota emäputkea muhkeammaksi tee myös se IsoSpeed?



Totta joo, olisiko tuohon tullut isospeed keulaankin? Aiemminhan se oli vaan tolpassa.

----------


## frp

Piti tuossa jo aiemmin postata, että siinä uutisessakin oli oleellisin jäänyt huommamatta eli luultavasti etu-isospeed on tulossa checkpointtiin.

----------


## misopa

> Cannondale näyttää hyvältä, paljon paremmalta kuin Topstone:



Kyllä. Näyttää graveliin modatulta SuperSixiltä.

----------


## nure

Olkoot mikä tahansa muoti trendi mutta jos ajo 80% kovalla alustaa etkä retkeile tai aja ympäri vuoden niin unohda gravel ja osta oikea maantiepyörä!

----------


## MAS

> Eilisellä lenkillä huomasin ruvenneeni mitä ilmeisimmin tässä keskustelussa pilkahtaneen mitä jos -kommentin innoittamana semmoista kontrafaktuaalista historiaa että miten olisi käynyt jos nykyisenlaisia gravelfillareita olisi ollut markkinoilla silloin aikanaan kun meillä keksittiin että cyclocross-pyörä on mitä mainioin yleispyörä kun maantiekausi päättyy tai kun halutaan ajaa huonompiakin hiekkateitä tai polkuja
> ....
> Tulin tykönäni siihen tulokseen että oikeat cyclocross-fillarit olisivat silloin jääneet puhtaasti lajista itsestään kiinnostuneiden ja innostuneiden käyttöön. Me kaikki kurakausi-, talvi-, työmatka- ja/tai retkiajofillaria etsivät olisimme epäilemättä löytäneet itsellemme sopivan gravel-fillareiden tarjonnasta. Cyclocrossareiden geometriassa tai niille spesifisissä muissa ominaisuuksissa ei olisi ollut mitään jota olisi kaivannut tai jota olisi pitänyt gravel-fillareiden vastaavaa parempana.



"Maantieltä soralle" lienee se selvästi yleisempi suunta, mutta hyvä muistaa että on myös se toinen suuntakin (enkä ole ainut edustaja), jossa maastofillaria joka oli mennyt koko ajan "järeämmäksi" täydennettiin ensin cx:llä ja myöhemmin gravelilla jotta metsäteiden ja sileiden neulaspolkujen, asfalttiakaan unohtamatta, ajaminen olisi mielekästä kun ei aina jaksanut röllipolkuja rytyyttää ja täysjoustomaasturi on kovin epäinnostava sileällä. Monella on tuohon kevyt jäykkäperä, mutta kun on ajanut maantietäkin niin luontevampi valinta oli cx / gravel. Tähän hieman liittyen on mielenkiintoista reitti & karttakeskusteluissa yhdellä porukalla kysymys "onko ura soraa (vs. asfaltti)" keskeisenä reitinvalintakriteerinä, kun taas omassa maailmankuvassa on vain nopeita alustoja (kaikki sileähköt) ja hitaita (tekniset polut) - ja nopeista alustoista parhaiten maistuisi soran sijaan Mallorca henkiset asfaltoidut mutkittelevat pikkutiet gravelille.

Samaa mieltä cx vs. gravel, tosin kohtuu kyvykkään omaan käyttöön siitä UCI-laillisesta cx:stä sai kisatuubeilla joilla ajoi yleisajoakin törkeän alhaisilla paineilla ja sitten vain kesti niitä klonk-ääniä kun juuri tai kivi löi vanteelle & toivoi tuubin kestävän taas kerran.

----------


## pturunen

> Olkoot mikä tahansa muoti trendi mutta jos ajo 80% kovalla alustaa etkä retkeile tai aja ympäri vuoden niin unohda gravel ja osta oikea maantiepyörä!



Veikkaan, että useimmat tämän ketjun seuraajat ajaa ympäri vuoden ja huomattavasti enemmän "off asphalt" kuin 20%. Itelle ei ois juurikaan käyttöä korkeapaineisille ja kapeille kumeille.

----------


## Teemu H

Milläköhän selvittäisi omat prosentit, jollain strava-kikkareella?

----------


## paaton

Olin jo kettuilemesa nurelle, mutta ehkä yritän fiksummin...
Nure taas miettii noita samalle lenkille, mutta eihän se nyt niin mene.

Jos ajaa edes 5% ajoista maastossa, niin silloin tarvitaan maastopyörä. 20% hiekalla on jo älyttömän paljon kilometreissä, tai lenkkeinä. Ei maantiepyörällä nyt vaan ajeta pitkää gravell lenkkiä vaikkapa reitti2000:lla...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Niin. Minä ajoin viime kesänä gravelilla useamman lenkin jotka oli vähän yli tai alle 100km ja 90% niistä ajettiin soralla, välillä karkeallakin sellaisella, tai metsäautoteillä. Ajoin kyllä samalla pyörällä sitten myös muutaman satasen 100% asfalttia lenkin. Tälle kesälle ostin sitten maantiepyörän ja vellipyöräkin on vielä. Molemmilla olen viikon sisään ajanut.

Mitä tuohon cyclocross vs. gravel asiaan tulee niin monet cyclocrossarit on kyllä tieajossa kiikkeriä ja rauhattomia vellipyöriin verrattuna. Toisaalta cyclocross nimikkeen alla on myyty vuosia ennen gravelin keksimistä erinomaisesti yleiskäyttöön sopivia pyöriä eikä niiden geot kamalasti graveleista eroa.

----------


## paaton

Itselläni on treckin crokett crossarina, jonka geo on itseasiassa tosi lähellä tuota scotin addict gravell/crossaria. Eli keskiö on matalammalla, mitä monessa muussa.
Siltikin pyörä tuntuu tosi korkealta ja kiikkerältä nineriin verrattuna.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Joo, mulla oli työmatkapyöränä lokarein varustettu Merida CC500. Halpa kuin mikä eli jotain 700-800 euroa. 105 osat kuitenkin. Painava kyllä muuten, mutta rauhallinen se oli ajaa verrattuna Giant TCX:ään, joka oli silloin lenkkikäytössä. Giantin vaihdoin Planet-X Space Chickeniin, johon verrattuna Giantti oli myös kiikkerä ja epävakaa. Kovassa vauhdissa tuo Ultimate on kyllä juna noihin kaikkiin verrattuna.

----------


## nure

Siis jos maantielenkillä pätkä, noin 5-10% hiekkatietä niin kyllä tulen toimeen. Jos täysjäykällä maastopyörällä vastaava suhde asvalttia niin en kolmatta pyörää tarvi...
Toisaaltaan mietin jo että modaisko nykyisen maantiepyörän tuollaiseksi 6.5kiloiseksi fitness pyöräksi kauden päätyttyä... Vois olla mainio yleispyörä...

----------


## Föhn

Auttaisiko se kalavaa’an lukema sinua polkemaan enemmän kilometrejä?

----------


## Föhn

Minä ajelen omat gravelipätkäni onnellisena 32mm sorakumeilla. Polkujakin on koluttu mukaanlukien neulaspoluista kivituhka alustoille. Kävi tuossa mielesssä kun tuttu tarjoili 650 koon kiekkoja että josko sellaiset laittaisi niin mahtuisi jonkun millin isompaa nappulaa alle.

----------


## paaton

> Minä ajelen omat gravelipätkäni onnellisena 32mm sorakumeilla. Polkujakin on koluttu mukaanlukien neulaspoluista kivituhka alustoille. Kävi tuossa mielesssä kun tuttu tarjoili 650 koon kiekkoja että josko sellaiset laittaisi niin mahtuisi jonkun millin isompaa nappulaa alle.



Osaava ajaa kyllä. Yksi kaveri kiskoo juurikin tuon r2000 läpi 32mm renkailla niin, ettei kovin moni pysy juurakkopätkillä perässä.

----------


## Föhn

Pentuna ajeltiin terässiivillä ja helkamoilla soraharjuja ja juurakkopolkuja. En muista mikä kumikoko silloin oli mutta lujaa mentiin ja jopa pikku nyppylöistä.  Ei silloin osannut haaveilla että kun silloin olis saanut flatbarin ja edes sen etujousituksen. Kippurasarvet teki hallinnasta joskus vaikeaa mutta sillä tapaa mentiin. Elettiin kasaria.  :Hymy:

----------


## K.Kuronen

Ajoin aika pitkään sorateillä kansankrossarilla, sellaisella johon mahtuu vähän leveämpi rengas. Aluksi tosin ajoin jollakin 33-35 millisellä renkaalla, joista en erityisemmin pitänyt. Mutta 38-40 millisellä ajoin sorateitä ihan vapaaehtoisesti.

Maantiepyöräkin on, vannejarrullinen, joka on kotonaan asfaltilla. Soralle kääntäisin, vain jos jokin matkan edistymiseen liittyvä syy sitä edellyttäisi.

Nykyinen sorapyörä, Kinesis, taas on yhä uudestaan kääntynyt myös poluille ja vähän karummille metsäteille -ja aivan halustani, ilman pakkoa. 

Omaa ajoani koskeva havainto on, että pyörä ohjaa valitsemaan sille parhaiten sopivaa ajoalustaa.

----------


## miz

> Itselläni on treckin crokett crossarina, jonka geo on itseasiassa tosi lähellä tuota scotin addict gravell/crossaria. Eli keskiö on matalammalla, mitä monessa muussa.
> Siltikin pyörä tuntuu tosi korkealta ja kiikkerältä nineriin verrattuna.



Onko sulla siis Niner RLT 9 RDO?
Se oli yksi mitä itse katselin, mutta ei löytynyt sopivilla osilla ja oli itselle turhia ominaisuusksia mukana.

Musta se Niner taas oli paperilla tosi paljon Addictin kaltainen, vai speksailinko ihan omiani?
Scotti on reilun sentin pidempi, pikkasen loivempi keula ja vähemmän sloupattu. Stackia myös itselle sopivasti pikkaisen vähemmän. Muuten mitat on ihan samoja tai millen heittoja siellätäällä. Kuten bb drop 2 millin ero.

Ja tuo Trekki taas muistuttaa musta paperilla enemmän Ridleyta joita mulla oli  pari, ja tuntemukset on mulla samat Ridleyn ja tämän Scottin välillä  kuin sulla tuossa yllä. Tosin Ridleyssa on keskiö vielä reilusti korkeammalla, mutta kulmat samat ja akseliväli ihan yhtä lyhyt kuin Trekissä.
En toki ole ajanut noita sun pyöriä kumpaistakaan, joten tämäkin kommentti on vaan palstaviisastelua  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## paaton

Juu on rdo9. Enkä tosiaan ole itsekkään scottia kokeillut, ehkä tuo ei sitten olekkaan normaali krossari. Katselin vain äkkiä geon olevan aika lähellä trekkiä.

Ninerin bb-drop s-koossa 75mm ja scotissa 68mm ja crocketissa 68mm. Ninerista siis pakko ottaa s tuon hervottoman emäputken vuoksi.

----------


## miz

> Juu on rdo9. Enkä tosiaan ole itsekkään scottia kokeillut, ehkä tuo ei sitten olekkaan normaali krossari. Katselin vain äkkiä geon olevan aika lähellä trekkiä.
> 
> Ninerin bb-drop s-koossa 75mm ja scotissa 68mm ja crocketissa 68mm. Ninerista siis pakko ottaa s tuon hervottoman emäputken vuoksi.



Ai se on noin paljon se bb drop ero. Näinhän se menee että speksailut on vaan puolitotuutta ja ajamalla lopulta tietää miltä tuntuu.
Kävi varmaan vaan hyvä mäihä kun tämä nykyinen osui kerrasta kohdilleen, Ridleyta säädellessä vuosia sitten meni kyllä ihan kaikki irtoavat osat uusiksi ainakin kerran. Ehkä se oli just toi korkeus mikä tökki ja teki paketin kasaamisesta ja ja säätämisestä "ei mudassa kilpaa ajamiseen" hankalaa.
Että ehkä graveleille (ja eri geolle cx pyörissä) sittenkin oli ihan oikea tilaus  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

Tohon cx- vs. gg-keskusteluun sellainen huomio, että aika monella se cx-referenssi tuntuu olevan juurikin Ridley. Johtuneeko tehokkaasta suomalaisesta jälleenmyyjästä vai mistä. Ridley on tyyppiesimerkki vanhanaikaisesta eurooppalaisesta krossarista, jossa on todella korkea keskiö ja korkea ja lyhyt runko ja joka ei varmaan olisi ollut se ideaali valinta yleiskäyttöpyöräksi.

Esimerkiksi toi mun stock geo Gunnar Crosshairs on vuodelta 2011, ajalta jolloin kukaan ei ollut vielä kuullutkaan gravelpyöristä, ja siinä on gravelmaisempi geo kuin joissain tämän päivän graveleissa. 70 millin bb dropista johtuen se on kuitenkin kivempi ajaa noin 35-millisellä renkaalla kuin kovin paljoa paksummalla ja musta se on juuri hyvä semmoisena. Herkkä, leikkisä ja nopea, kulkee kivasti teknisemmässäkin maastossa ja tulihan sillä ajettua monta vuotta VPCX:ääkin. Vähän muuten ikävä niitä aikoja onkin.

Gravassa on droppia ja 73 milliä ja sen ideaali rengaskoko on tommonen Steilacoomin kokoinen renkula. 40-millisellä Getawaylla tapahtui jo jotain, joka ei ollut positiivista. Sitä en pysty varmuudella sanomaan, että johtuuko se keskiön korkeuden muutoksesta vai trailin kasvamisesta.

Mutta parin päivän ja parinsadan kilsan (kaikkea hyväkuntoisesta soratiestä singletrackeihin ja umpimetsään) parisuhdeluottokorttibikepackingretken jälkifiiliksissä: Rakastan tätä pyörää edelleen (ja mun vaimoa  :Nolous: ). Aah...viis vuotta kohta täynnä ja pelkkää kuherruskuukautta edelleen, vaikka uutuudenviehätys on kadonnut aikoja sitten ja arpia rupia alkaa olla siellä täällä. Hämmästyttävintä siinä on se, että vaikka geo on gg-painotteinen, ajaa sillä krossikisojakin sujuvasti (ainakin Hel CX -säännöillä, jossa rengasoptimoinnilla voi ajaa vähän ylikokoisella renkaalla), Steilacoomeilla se muuttuu vähän vakaammaksi, mutta ilman kuormaa on kuitenkin vielä kevyt ja leikkisä.

Kevyesti kuormattuna se vakavoituu entisestään ja rungon ja keulan jousto-ominaisuudet tulee esiin jotenkin kaikkein parhaalla tavalla, mistä opittua on se, että ellei ole tarve kuskata maailmanympärivarustusta mukana, ylipainoiset teräksiset retkirungot ja yli kilon painoiset etuhaarukat on ihan overkill-vehkeitä ja jos nyt teettäisin pelkästään gg-lenkkeilyyn rungon, ainakin vaakaputken laitattaisin pykälää pienemmällä halkaisijalla olevasta putkesta.

Mutta siis ihana pyörä tämä ja onneksi se ei ole multa pois, että harva osaa enää arvostaa tämäntyyppisiä pyöriä. Mä nautin täysiä tästä. Ainoa ongelma on se, että seuraavan pyörän osalta rima on pelottavan korkealla.  :Hymy:

----------


## miz

> Tohon cx- vs. gg-keskusteluun sellainen huomio, että aika monella se cx-referenssi tuntuu olevan juurikin Ridley. Johtuneeko tehokkaasta suomalaisesta jälleenmyyjästä vai mistä. Ridley on tyyppiesimerkki vanhanaikaisesta eurooppalaisesta krossarista, jossa on todella korkea keskiö ja korkea ja lyhyt runko ja joka ei varmaan olisi ollut se ideaali valinta yleiskäyttöpyöräksi.



Joo, on varmasti juurikin näin.

Silloin reilu 10 vuotta sitten ekaa cycloa hommatessa Ridley tuntui ajetuista vaihtoehdoista parhaalta, ja ainoa jota sai campan osilla valmiina.
Ridley Supercrossista kyllä tykkäsin hajoamiseensa saakka, liekö tunteet mukana tuossakin, enää en tosin sillä tai vastaavalla geolla olevaa pyörää tule hankkimaan.

----------


## Aakoo

Gravel on kyllä monikäyttöisempi pyörä kuin ns. puhdas maantiepyörä. Nyt kun pitkästä aikaa tuli hankittua ns. oikea maantiepyörä, niin ei sillä kovin mielellään ajele pidempiä hiekkatiepätkiä. Olen nyt muutaman kerran ajellut työmatkan ketunlenkkiä Vantaanjoen varren ulkoilutietä Arabiasta Vantaankoskelle vuorotellen maantiepyörällä ja gravelilla. Maantiepyörän geo ei vaan toimi irtosoran päällä, ja suurin ero graveliin tulee keulakulmasta (73,5 vs. 72), toki keulan rakessakin on eroa. Eli etupyörä on liikaa rungon alla ja ohjaus aika rauhaton, eikä mutkiin uskalla samalla tavalla ajaa. Kestopäällysteellä (mihin maantiekonkelin nimikin viittaa) toimii taas toisin päin, mutta ero ei ole lainkaan niin selkeä. Eli jos pitäisi yhdellä pyörällä pärjätä, niin kuituinen graveli olisi alla.

----------


## hphuhtin

^^saako tuollaisen pyörätelineen jostain  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Tottakai gravell on monikäyttöinen. Mutta ei se vaan kulje maantiellä. Itselläni on kyllä taas asfaltin kuivumisen jälkeen gravelli jäänyt täysin käyttämättä, mutta noin se on aina mennyt.

----------


## stenu

> ^^saako tuollaisen pyörätelineen jostain



Toi on varattu  :Hymy:

----------


## Brocol

> Maantiepyörän geo ei vaan toimi irtosoran päällä, ja suurin ero graveliin tulee keulakulmasta (73,5 vs. 72), toki keulan rakessakin on eroa. Eli etupyörä on liikaa rungon alla ja ohjaus aika rauhaton, eikä mutkiin uskalla samalla tavalla ajaa. Kestopäällysteellä (mihin maantiekonkelin nimikin viittaa) toimii taas toisin päin, mutta ero ei ole lainkaan niin selkeä.



Kertokaas kippurasarvinyypälle (gravel tilattu emtb:n kaveriksi) mitä haittaa loivasta keulakulmasta on kestopäällysteellä? Miksi maantiepyörän ohjaus pitää olla nopea?

----------


## MAS

> Kertokaas kippurasarvinyypälle (gravel tilattu emtb:n kaveriksi) mitä haittaa loivasta keulakulmasta on kestopäällysteellä? Miksi maantiepyörän ohjaus pitää olla nopea?



Tuosta käytiin pitkä keskustelu hiljan, sivun https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...llarit/page283 loppuosata kun lähdet lukemaan niin pääset kartalle. Omat muistikuvat oli että vastassa oli neutraali (perinteinen) ohjaustuntuma vs. maastopyörien uuden aallon geometria. Eli mitä kukin arvostaa tai myös esillä väite että mitä kukakin uskoo mainosmiesten puheista. Stenu varmaan korjaa, mutta minulle jäi muistikuva että jos halusi sekä vakautta vauhdissa raffeilla alustoilla että otb-epäherkkyyttä niin ne veivät erisuuntiin rakea / trailia joten kompromisseja piti tehdä. 

Jos olet eMTB:n ratista tulossa ja siinä olet jo tottunut loivaan keulakulmaan niin lähtökohtasi on eri kuin maantiepyöristä (tai perinteiset CX:t yms.) tulevat gravelistit. Itse ainakin arvostan sitä että kun ajelee pitkin viikkoa eri vempeleillä niin ei tarvitse motoriikkaa säätää uusiksi joka lenkille.

----------


## Pancho

> Mutta siis ihana pyörä tämä ja onneksi se ei ole multa pois, että harva osaa enää arvostaa tämäntyyppisiä pyöriä.



Jos tollasen jostain sais runkosettinä tai vaikka kompliittinakin niin ostaisin samantien. Just tällasta olisi haussa.

----------


## Hardza

> Kertokaas kippurasarvinyypälle (gravel tilattu emtb:n kaveriksi) mitä haittaa loivasta keulakulmasta on kestopäällysteellä? Miksi maantiepyörän ohjaus pitää olla nopea?



Agree! Vedättekö te tiellä ihan jatkuvasti spurtteja ja kääntyilette 100m välein? Täällä päin on lähinnä sitä että 30km ilman risteystä junnataan ja sitten käännös ja toistetaan. Toki vetomiehet erikseen, mutta kyllä oma maantieaju on suht tasaista menoa. 
Eikös suurissa maantienopeuksissa olisi kiva että fillari ois vakaa ajaa? Nopeuden vaikutus myös keulakulman 2-4 asteen muutokseen ei voi olla kovin iso? 

Onko jossain verrattu perus maantiepyörän ja gravelin eroa maantiellä keskinopeudessa, kun henkilö X ajaa saman matkan samoissa olosuhteissa, samoilla tehoilla ja vielä samoilla kiekoilla ja nakkikumeilla? Jotenkin uskoisin että erossa puhutaan kymmenyksistä...

----------


## stenu

Radavistissa on iso Unbound-kuvadumppi: https://theradavist.com/2021/06/ride...ravel-gallery/

Aero runkolaukkuviritys:

----------


## misopa

^ Ja saa mahdollisen aerohyödyn lisäksi juomarepun pois selästä painamasta. Tässä ao. videossa Colin esittelee pyöränsä ja kertoilee myös tuota laukusta.

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CP00Oix...dium=copy_link

----------


## paaton

> ^ Ja saa mahdollisen aerohyödyn lisäksi juomarepun pois selästä painamasta. Tässä ao. videossa Colin esittelee pyöränsä ja kertoilee myös tuota laukusta.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/tv/CP00Oix...dium=copy_link



Sponsorin runkoihin on kiva viritellä vaikka mitä. Kukaan ei esimerkiksi laittaisi omaan pyörään noin isoa eturengasta. Eihän tuossa ole kahta milliä enempää rakoa.

----------


## misopa

Joo, nuo on noita extreme-miesten extreme-touhuja. 

Ei tuossa tosin sattuman varaan paljon jätetty. Vara Wahookin oli teipattuna runkoon toimintavalmiina reitti ladattuna.

----------


## Teemu H

Turhaan pidetään kiinni UCI:n triangelirungon vaatimuksista, olisi sama antaa innovaation palaa vain. Vaikka onhan sekin jo entuudestaan palanut, mutta kaikki on järjestelmällisesti kielletty. Esim. nojapyörällä on ajettu kovempaa jo sata vuotta sitten, ja ratapyöräilyn ennätystehtailu on usein ollut keksintöjen motivaattorina. Nyt sitten runkolaukulla viritellään aeroa, missä logiikka? Varmaankin siinä, että peruspertti ei osta erikoisemman näköistä pyörää  :Sekaisin:

----------


## paaton

> Joo, nuo on noita extreme-miesten extreme-touhuja. 
> 
> Ei tuossa tosin sattuman varaan paljon jätetty. Vara Wahookin oli teipattuna runkoon toimintavalmiina reitti ladattuna.



Ei ne oikeastaan paljoa extremeä ole, jos jaa surkeassa kelissä pitkiä lenkkejä.

 Hyviä vinkkejä, kun ohittaa sponssitauhkan. Itse oikeastaan uskon tuohon dynaplugiin ja näyttää kisaajatkin uskovan. Minulla on darttiin vähän luoto mennyt. Ei vaan toimi lähellekkään pistosuojattujen renkaiden kanssa.

----------


## paaton

> Turhaan pidetään kiinni UCI:n triangelirungon vaatimuksista, olisi sama antaa innovaation palaa vain. Vaikka onhan sekin jo entuudestaan palanut, mutta kaikki on järjestelmällisesti kielletty. Esim. nojapyörällä on ajettu kovempaa jo sata vuotta sitten, ja ratapyöräilyn ennätystehtailu on usein ollut keksintöjen motivaattorina. Nyt sitten runkolaukulla viritellään aeroa, missä logiikka? Varmaankin siinä, että peruspertti ei osta erikoisemman näköistä pyörää



Mun mielestä uci on jumala. Nojapyörät ovat niin karmean näköisiä keksintöjä, että ne tosiaankin pitää kieltää säännöillä.

Eikä tuo nyt oikeasti pelkkää aeroa varten ole. Itse en ainakaan pysty elämään hetkeäkään runkolaukun kanssa, joka ottaa jalkohin kiinni. Tuonne sisään on survottu juomarakko joka varmastikkin leviäisi liikaa.

----------


## Teemu H

Jos ei nojapyöristä tykkää, niin eiköhän tälläkin tyylillä painelisi ojaan... _Unboundin maaliin ensimmäisenä..._  ojaan, jos vain laittaisi gravel-renkaat? Ei ole tietääkseni UCI:n alainen kisa.

----------


## paaton

Juu, on niillä joskus ollut vähän pohjaakin noissa turvallisuus säännöissä  :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Unbound 200:n  voittajan Ian Boswellin ohjaamo. Pyörä aiemminkin täällä nähty Diverge

----------


## JKO17

Punainen italialainen kulkine herättää aina huomiota. Em. kuvat bikeradarin jutusta, jossa käyty tarkemmin läpi 5 eri kisaajan pyörä spekseineen
https://www.bikeradar.com/features/p...nd-2021-bikes/

----------


## Huoleton

> Agree! Vedättekö te tiellä ihan jatkuvasti spurtteja ja kääntyilette 100m välein? Täällä päin on lähinnä sitä että 30km ilman risteystä junnataan ja sitten käännös ja toistetaan. Toki vetomiehet erikseen, mutta kyllä oma maantieaju on suht tasaista menoa. 
> Eikös suurissa maantienopeuksissa olisi kiva että fillari ois vakaa ajaa? Nopeuden vaikutus myös keulakulman 2-4 asteen muutokseen ei voi olla kovin iso?



Itselle ainakin kyse on ajamisen mielekkyydestä eikä suorituskyvystä. Maantiepyörän ohjaustuntuma on maantiellä mukavamman tuntunen. Gravelpyörä tuntuu liian vakaalta. Jos ei paremmasta tietäis niin sillä ajelis kyllä maantietkin ihan mielellään, mutta kun sattuu maantipyörä olemaan niin ajan sileät mielummin sillä. Oman gravelin sweet spot on ehkä hiekkatillä, jonka pinta on osittain irtokamaa. Eli vakaus riittää just sopivasti mutta ei liikaa. 
Ennen gravelia ajelin hiekkaajot AM jäykkäperällä, jossa 65 asteen keulakulma ja 2.6" renkaat. Kivaa sekin oli mutta samat tiet gravelilla on paljon kivempia.
Voi olla että suurissa maantienopeuksissa maantipyörä on jo turhankin epävakaa, mutta sitten puhutaan jo jostain 60+kmh nopeuksista.

----------


## Aakoo

Itselle maantiepyörä tuntuu ketterämmällä ja eläväisemmältä, ja pyörä menee tarkasti sinne minne haluaa ja ohjautuu vähäeleisesti. Toisaalta esim. putkelta ajaessa on kivempi kun etupyörä ei seillaa jossain puolen metrin päässä.

----------


## Qilty

> Punainen italialainen kulkine herättää aina huomiota. Em. kuvat bikeradarin jutusta, jossa käyty tarkemmin läpi 5 eri kisaajan pyörä spekseineen
> https://www.bikeradar.com/features/p...nd-2021-bikes/



Toi olis kyllä sellanen mikä herättää omistushaluja

----------


## nure

Jep, renkaat vielä mustakylkisiksi...

----------


## Verska-Vesa

En huolisi moista, hemmetin ruma runko johon aerotolpan takia ei saa edes dropperia. Ja pinnojen nippelit on vanteen sisällä, kiekon suoristamista varten joutuu ottamaan renkaan pois.

----------


## nure

Se on aero, nippelit kasvattaa vastusta ja mitä helvettiä tuollaisessa dropperia tarvit?

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> mitä helvettiä tuollaisessa dropperia tarvit?



Satulan alas laskemiseen  :Leveä hymy: 

Itseasiassa omassa grävelipyörässä ei ole dropperia, mutta se monessa paikassa tiellä oleva satula on alkanut jurppia niin että nyt moinen on juuri tilauksessa.

----------


## plr

Grevilissä on hieno muotoilu ja näyttää jopa vielä paremmalta suuremmilla runkoko'oilla. Dropper-post ja kiekon suoristamiset kuulostavat minusta enemmän maastopyöräominaisuuksilta. Sorapyörissä kai perusoletus on "Tämän kategorian polkupyörät on tarkoitettu ajoon päällystetyillä teillä, jonka aikana renkaat pysyvät jatkuvassa kosketuksessa tienpintaan." Tämä oli Canyon Grailin nettisivulta ja Grevil lienee aika lailla saman kategorian pyörä.

----------


## marco1

Eipä noita Enven kiekkoja ihan joka päivä tartte oikoa mutta vaikka pinnan katketessa homma on kieltämättä varsin työläs. 
Ja ainakin aikaisemmin niihin Enven nippeleihin tarvitsi ihan oman työkalun (Park Tool SW-15), tosin omakin jäi käyttämättä kun pinnat kesti muutaman vuoden, työkalu onkin nyt ollut koristeena seinällä jo 4 vuotta kun kiekotkin on jo myyty.

----------


## nure

Kun helppouteen pyritään niin varusteiden määrä kasvaa. Toisaaltaan vanhan liiton kuskit ajaneet maastossa vuosikymmeniä ilman moista, kylläkin muistan jonkun täysin mekaanisen jousivirityksen mikä vapautettiin tolpan kauluksesta ja ja omalla painolla säädettiin, siis pre dropper...

----------


## MAS

> ... mitä helvettiä tuollaisessa dropperia tarvit?







> Satulan alas laskemiseen 
> 
> Itseasiassa omassa grävelipyörässä ei ole dropperia, mutta se monessa paikassa tiellä oleva satula on alkanut jurppia niin että nyt moinen on juuri tilauksessa.



Täytyy kyllä itsekin kysellä saman perään että mikä graveli on alla ja missä tilanteessa sitä dropperia tulisi käytettyä? Omissa maastofillareissa on toki dropperit ja ahkerassa käytössä, mutta gravelissa on tullut kyllä ihan muut asiat vastaan ennen kuin dropperia on kaivannut tai sitten kyse on niin lyhyistä super-jyrkistä alamäistä että ego on kestänyt ne tunkata alas. Oma gravel on siis BMC URS ja sen moderni maastopyörämäinen geometria tekee siitä paitsi junamaisen vakaan myös otb-resistantin, niin hitaassa jyrkkää alas liruttelussa kuin sitten kovempaa röykkyisellä alustalla ajelussa vaativissa valaistusolosuhteissa (esim. vasta-aurinko alhaalla) jossa ei aina ehdi sanoa kuin hups kun joku syvä teräreunainen kuoppa, poikittainen ura, painanne tms. ilmestyy eteen.

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Dropper-post ja kiekon suoristamiset kuulostavat minusta enemmän maastopyöräominaisuuksilta. Sorapyörissä kai perusoletus on "Tämän kategorian polkupyörät on tarkoitettu ajoon päällystetyillä teillä, jonka aikana renkaat pysyvät jatkuvassa kosketuksessa tienpintaan."



Olen varmaankin sorapyörän väärinkäyttäjä, mutta tässä muutama viime lenkeillä eteen tullut tilanne, jossa olisin kaivannut dropperia:
-Ulkoilureittiä/hiihtoladunpohjaa ajaessa eteen tulee jyrkähkö alamäki, jonka puolivälissä on hyppäämään houkutteleva nyppylä. Hyppään ilmaan, mutta korkean satulan takia lento ei ole kovin hallittu ja tulen todella takapainoisesti alas.
-Samaisella ulkoilureitillä on jyrkkä alamäki, jossa saa helposti noin 60 km/h vauhdin. Sen jälkeen edessä on pitkä mutka, jonka pystyisi ajamaan erittäin kovaa, jos pyörän päällä olisi enemmän tilaa liikkua ja kallistaa pyörää renkaiden sivunappuloille. Penkki korkealla otan reilusti vauhtia pois, ennenkuin uskallan kantata mutkaan rajoittuneesta liikkumatilasta johtuen.
-Olen katsonut kartasta, että kahta soratietä yhdistää muutaman sadan metrin polkupätkä. Ajan polkua, jonka loppuosa onkin hankalampi kuin luulin, alamäessä on liukasta kalliota. Selviän mäen alas ajamalla, mutta ajo on hyvin varovaista, koska penkki on munissa.
-Ajan oikopolkua, joka yllättäen päättyykin rappusiin. Rappusten vieressä menisi hyvin jyrkkä ajettava hieman irtosorainen ura, mutta en uskalla ajaa siitä, koska pelkään että penkki ylhäällä en hallitse pyörää jos se vähänkin lähtee luistamaan irtosoran vuoksi. Talutan rappuset alas.
-Taas oikoreitillä tulee eteen rappuset, tällä kertaa niitä on vain kolme kappaletta, mutta kiertotietä ei ole. Harkitsen ajavani rappuset, mutta koska satula korkealla en pysty kunnolla joustamaan kropallani, pelkään liikaa rikkovani renkaat kankeasti ajamalla ja päätän taluttaa nuokin rappuset.

Noiden lisäksi esim. ajoradalta rotvallin päälle ja pyörätielle hyppääminen olisi helpompaa kun penkkiä saisi pois tieltä. Sujuu se penkki ylhäälläkin, mutta vähänkään kovemmissa vauhdeissa se on hiukan pelottavaa kun ponnistus on melko kökkö penkki ylhäällä.

Ja maastopyörä ei olisi ollut oikea kulkine näille lenkeille, sorapyörällä on huomattavasti hauskempaa ajaa valtaosa edellämainituista lenkeistä.

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Täytyy kyllä itsekin kysellä saman perään että mikä graveli on alla ja missä tilanteessa sitä dropperia tulisi käytettyä?



Kona Rove AL 700, ihan perus semihalpispyörä. Tilanteita tulikin mainittua jo tuossa edellisessä postissa.

----------


## paaton

> Satulan alas laskemiseen 
> 
> Itseasiassa omassa grävelipyörässä ei ole dropperia, mutta se monessa paikassa tiellä oleva satula on alkanut jurppia niin että nyt moinen on juuri tilauksessa.



Kieltämättä tuollainen on alkanut kiinnostelemaan itseänikin. Tulee ajettua aika paljon metsässä syksyllä ja vajaan viiden sentin satulan pudotus estäisi otb:t tehokkaasti.

----------


## paaton

Eli itse kyllä tunnistan hankalat tilanteet korkealla satulalla. Dropperin kanssa voisi hauskuus lisääntyä.

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Kun helppouteen pyritään niin varusteiden määrä kasvaa. Toisaaltaan vanhan liiton kuskit ajaneet maastossa vuosikymmeniä ilman moista



 Ei tässä helppouteen pyritä, vaan hauskuuteen.
Ja vaikka ennen on ajettu ilman, niin se ei tarkoita sitä etteivätkö entisaikojen kuskitkin olisi voineet haluta dropperin jos sellainen olisi ollut silloin tarjolla  :Hymy: 

Lisäys:
Niin en tässä yritäkään väittää että jokaikinen tarvitsee kippurasarviseen pyöräänsä dropperin. Sellaisille kuskeille se edellissivun Pinarellokin on varmasti passeli peli, totesinpahan vain että itse en sitä huolisi  :Hymy:

----------


## MAS

Paaton taisikin olla jo pohtimassa aiemmin URSia - suosittelen käymään koeajolla se tai jokin about vastaava geometria jotta näkee että miten fillari itsessään mahdollisesti vaikuttaa.

Verska-Vesan tilanteet tunnistan ja muutaman lisää esim. tuo vaihtelevan tuntematon polku, metsäautotie tai sadeurilla oleva kuntopolkukin lujaa vaikeissa valaistusolosuhteissa tai mutkia sopivasti. Osassa kieltämättä dropperi olisi paras ratkaisu, mutta toisaalta niissä olen valmis tinkimään eli jätän ottamatta ilmaa nyppylöistä jne. Mutta sitten taas noihin jyrkkiin alamäkiin luotto on kova ja en ole kaivannut dropperia URSilla vaan siihen asti on menty kunnes pelko eturenkaan pidosta ja ~32psi / 45mm hujakoilla paineilla kyvystä jyrkässä mäessä kestää ilman vannevauriota terävät kivet on ollut syy jalkautua. Saattanee vaikuttaa myös satulan korkeus, minulla kroonisena "heel dropperina" satula on sekä suhteellisen alhaalla että edessä.

Ja samoin, kommentit omista mieltymyksistä, eikä pyrkimys määritellä muille mikä on "oikeata" gravelointia.

----------


## nure

Et huolisi, mahtuisiko budjettiin?

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Et huolisi, mahtuisiko budjettiin?



No ei mahtuisi, mutta vaikka ilmaiseksi saisin niin myisin pois  :Hymy:

----------


## pturunen

Jännä geo tuossa URS:ssa. Tilaa on, mutta valmistajan suosituskoko vaikuttaa hyvin pitkältä. Millainen on polkea satulasta?

----------


## Jami2003

Laitoin eilen Kona Rove ST:hen alle Gravelking semislicksit 35 mm ja kylläpä muuuttui pyörän ominaisuudet verrattuna edellisiin Gravelking SK:hon 43 mm. Herranjestas että pyörä alkoi suorastaan lentämään. Minulle hauskuutta kippurasarvi ajossa on että pyörä reagoi herkästi ja nopeasti tehomuutoksiin ja renkailla siinä on isoin osuus.

No yhtä juuri lanattua alamäkeä tykittäessä puhkesi rengas ensimmäistä kertaa sitten vuoden 2016. Hauskuudesta pitää maksaa ja koska hyllystä ei löytynyt litkuventtiileitä laitoin semislicksit sisureilla paikalleen mikä sitten kostautui jo 20 km kohdalla.

Seuraavaksi litkut sisään ja lisää ajoa kehiin. Ainakin tämä päivitys oli halvempi kuin aiemmin haaveilemani titsku runko (joka kyllä varmaan joskus menee tilaukseen).

Ja itse ajan soratiet sorateinä. Saatan joskus jotain polkua pitkin oikasta mutta ikinä ei ole niin teknistä että kaipaisin dropperia. Molemmista maastopyöristä sellaiset löytyy mutta niissäkin käytän aika vähän vaikka aika teknisiäkin palkkoja tulee ajettua. Vakio maastolenkillä on yksi niin jyrkkä tiputus että siinä tulee heitettyä penkki alas.

----------


## nure

Millaistahan kiinan laatua nuo Planet X:n titaanirungot on? Kokemuksia?

----------


## MAS

> Jännä geo tuossa URS:ssa. Tilaa on, mutta valmistajan suosituskoko vaikuttaa hyvin pitkältä. Millainen on polkea satulasta?



URSin koot menee logiikalla jota en täysin hahmota M vs. L välillä, mutta oma on siis M ja pituutta 177cm kuskilla. Reach on tosiaan reilu, mutta lyhyehkö stemmi ja ajoasento on siten pituudeltaan aika lähelle sama kuin maantiepyörässäni. Tämä ei siis ole Kona Roven tms. kaltainen selkäpystyssä graveli. Mutta se juuri puhuttelee itseäni: maantiemainen ajoasento nopeille väylille ja kuitenkin häkellyttävän kyvykäs raffissa ml. polut johtuen tuosta maastopyörämäisestä geometriasta. 

Noita on tarjolla hyvin kokeiltavana Signaturessa Tampereella ja tätä ei onneksi voi ostaa napilla verkkokaupasta kuten Canyoneja koska todellakin kannattaa koeajaa perusteellisesti, jotta selviää sopiiko tuo omiin mieltymyksiin ja tarpeisiin. Omaan pärstään nousee aina virne kun lähden tuolla jonnekin haahuilemaan, mutta muille suosittelen maksimissaan sitä että käyvät kokeilemassa jos yhtään puhuttelee ajatukset tuon luomisen takana. Ja kuten Stenu ansiokkaasti argumentoinut niin monia noita samoja ominaisuuksia voi saada erilaisilla trade-offeilla (esim. ilman URSin maastopyöristä tuttua wheel floppia), mutta minulle ei ainakaan ole vielä auennut että juuri URSin kombo positiivisia piirteitä olisi tehtävissä ilman juuri niitä kompromisseja jotka siinä tehty.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Jotenkin vaikuttaa tuo dropperi siltä, että 99.5% ajasta turha ja halutaan ratkoa ne 0.5% ongelmat lisäämällä pyörään turhaa roinaa.

----------


## nure

^Harmittaako että ollaan kerrankin samaa mieltä jostain?
Tavallaan sivistävää insinöörimäistä keskustelua vaikkei puoliakaan ei jaksa lukea, ihmettelen että mitenaikoinaan osasi valita oikean kokoisen rungon ennen kuin moisia stack/reach mitoja oli keksitty? Joskus miettii että K.I.S.S...
K

----------


## paaton

> Laitoin eilen Kona Rove ST:hen alle Gravelking semislicksit 35 mm ja kylläpä muuuttui pyörän ominaisuudet verrattuna edellisiin Gravelking SK:hon 43 mm. Herranjestas että pyörä alkoi suorastaan lentämään. Minulle hauskuutta kippurasarvi ajossa on että pyörä reagoi herkästi ja nopeasti tehomuutoksiin ja renkailla siinä on isoin osuus.
> 
> No yhtä juuri lanattua alamäkeä tykittäessä puhkesi rengas ensimmäistä kertaa sitten vuoden 2016. Hauskuudesta pitää maksaa ja koska hyllystä ei löytynyt litkuventtiileitä laitoin semislicksit sisureilla paikalleen mikä sitten kostautui jo 20 km kohdalla.
> 
> Seuraavaksi litkut sisään ja lisää ajoa kehiin. Ainakin tämä päivitys oli halvempi kuin aiemmin haaveilemani titsku runko (joka kyllä varmaan joskus menee tilaukseen).
> 
> Ja itse ajan soratiet sorateinä. Saatan joskus jotain polkua pitkin oikasta mutta ikinä ei ole niin teknistä että kaipaisin dropperia. Molemmista maastopyöristä sellaiset löytyy mutta niissäkin käytän aika vähän vaikka aika teknisiäkin palkkoja tulee ajettua. Vakio maastolenkillä on yksi niin jyrkkä tiputus että siinä tulee heitettyä penkki alas.



Haha  :Hymy:  Joo, tuo on hauskuutta siihen asti kun sisurit riittää, kylki ei repeä ja kropassa pysyy lämpö. Jossain kohtaa marraskuuta ne gravellkingin sliksit eivät varsinaisesti ole hauskoja. Jopa äärimmäisen vttmaisia renkaita  :Hymy:  

Tuossa kohtaa muutenkin tuulee ja sataa räntää vaakasuorassa. Jostain syystä se muta ja poluilla rypeminen aina alkaa kiinnostelemaan.

----------


## paaton

> Jotenkin vaikuttaa tuo dropperi siltä, että 99.5% ajasta turha ja halutaan ratkoa ne 0.5% ongelmat lisäämällä pyörään turhaa roinaa.



Joo, noinhan se on. Tuskin siis itselleni koskaan laitan. Ihan toimiva ratkaisu on laskea satulaa muutamalla sentillä, kun on tiedossa rymyämistä.

Mutta kiva olisi kokeilla. Jospa jossain vaiheessa tulee langattomia droppereita järkihintaan kaupan.

----------


## stumpe

> Joskus miettii että K.I.S.S...



oli oikeesti ihan hyvä bändi?

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Jotenkin vaikuttaa tuo dropperi siltä, että 99.5% ajasta turha ja halutaan ratkoa ne 0.5% ongelmat lisäämällä pyörään turhaa roinaa.



Näin on, mutta kun tuo 0,5% ajasta on sitä kaikkein hauskinta pyöräilyä, ja siitä dropperista ei ole normiajossa mitään haittaa (kuten vaikkapa jousituksesta on), niin miksi ei? 
Vaikka itsekin kyllä tykkään mahdollisimman simppeleistä pyöristä, pientä sisäistä debattia joutui käymään ennen dropperin hankintapäätöksen sinetöintiä.

----------


## Föhn

Nuorempana dropperi olisi ollut kova sana. Jonkun kerran tiukuihin satula osuneena sitä korjasi tekniikkansaettei vastaavia päässyt käymään.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Millaistahan kiinan laatua nuo Planet X:n titaanirungot on? Kokemuksia?



Vähän näsäviisaus vastaus, mutta taitavat tulla Vietnamista eikä Kiinasta.

Mulla on semmonen mielikuva, että ne ovat Mark Reillyn suunnittelemia, ja Planet-X teettää sitten siellä mistä halvimmalla saavat tilattua läjäpäin. Titaanirungoissa isoin riski on se, että hitsaukset on tehty huonosti ja pettävät käytössä, mutta omiin silmiin ei ole osunut tietoa että Planet-X:iä olisi hajonnut. Ja veikkaan, että niitä on viime vuosina myyty enemmän kuin mitään muita titaanirunkoja?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Näin on, mutta kun tuo 0,5% ajasta on sitä kaikkein hauskinta pyöräilyä, ja siitä dropperista ei ole normiajossa mitään haittaa (kuten vaikkapa jousituksesta on), niin miksi ei? 
> Vaikka itsekin kyllä tykkään mahdollisimman simppeleistä pyöristä, pientä sisäistä debattia joutui käymään ennen dropperin hankintapäätöksen sinetöintiä.



Kuulostaa jo vähän maastopyöräilyltä. No joo itse olen halunnut gravelin pitää ilman turhia härpäkkeitä. Täpärissä on jo ihan riittävästi liikkuvia osia.

En kyllä toisaalta ajelekaan kuntoratoja joissa saa 60km/h lasiin eikä minulla pokka riitä kääntää sillä vauhdilla mutkiin soralla vaikka olisi mikä dropperi.





> ^Harmittaako että ollaan kerrankin samaa mieltä jostain?



Ei toki.

----------


## peruspertti

> Varmaankin siinä, että peruspertti ei osta erikoisemman näköistä pyörää



Ei osta ei



Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Teemu H

Okei, hyvä että veikkaus osui oikeaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pancho

Eipä siitä dropperista ole krossarissa muuta vaivaa ollut kuin asennus. Pitkäjalkaiselle ainakin ihan huippujuttu. Asfaltilla ja soralla pystyy ajamaan mukavassa asennossa ja kun käy metsän tai polkujen puolella, saa dropperista ison hyödyn. Ei se itselle ainakaan ole ollut minkään 0,5 % ongelman ratkaisemista vaan paljon isommasta jutusta kyse. Vaihtoehto olisi maasturi, mutta se häviää sitten asfaltilla ja soralla krossarille kaikessa, mitä itse siinä pyöräilyssä arvostan.

----------


## paaton

Voisin kyllä tosiaan haluta koettaa dropperia, mutta 2x vaihteiden kanssa ei vaijereita vedellä, eikä se välttämättä edes jää käyttöön. Onko tässä tosiaan vipu satulan alla, josta käyttö tapahtuu?

http://www.tranzx.com/product/10dropperpost/ysp01v.html



EDIT:

No R2 löytyisi tälläinen, jolla tarvetta olisi helppo testata. Samoin asennus on niin helppoa, että tolpan voi nakata satuloineen paikalleen, kun tiedossa on teknistä maastoa.  Kokemuksia tästä tai vastaavasta?

https://r2-bike.com/XLC-Sattelstuetz...m-Hub-50-95-kg

----------


## marco1

Magura Vyron tai RockShox Reverb AXS sähköisinä hissitolppina olisivat kätevämmät kuin vaijerivetoiset. Näitä ei ehkä saa 27.2 koossa. 
Esim https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ma...Remote-p59753/

----------


## aland

Dropperia en tarvitse koska ajan ainoastaan hiekka sekä metsäteitä gravelilla. Dropperi on kuitenkin käytössä xc-fillarissa millä ajelen poluilla.

Vuoden paras päivitys minulle oli CushCore gravel insertit. 25mm kiekoilla ja 42mm renkailla voi huolletta ajaa nyt vähän kovempaa matalilla paineilla.

Nopeus kärsii asfaltilla vähän, mutta siellä tulee ajettua todella vähän gravel pyörällä. Huonommilla hiekkateillä pyörä on nopeampi ja mukavampi.

----------


## MAS

> Tuote Nörttivaroitus -podcast jaarittelee gravel-pyörien geometriasta: How much mountain bike is too much when it comes to gravel bike geometry?



Tulipa viimeinen kuunneltua tuo. Lainsäätäjä saisi säätää lain jolla nämä kelvollisten videoiden ja podcastien tekijät pakotettaisiin litteroimaan ääni tekstiksi ???? On niin tolkuttoman tehoton formaatti tiedon välittämiseen. 

Mutta suositus, oli hyvää tarinaa. Ja hyvää tarinaa siitä että vaikka onkin nippu hyväksi todettuja periaatteita fillarin suunnitteluun niin se on kuitenkin kompromissien tekemistä ja sovittamista kuskiin, olosuhteisiin ja preferensseihin. Siihen nähden aika paljon palstalla keskimäärin taitetaan peistä (tai kysellään) sen universaalin gravelin perään kun ottaa huomioon että tämä on genre jonka sisällä mahtuu huikea kattaus aivan erityyppistä ajamista (verrattuna vaikka maantiefillareihin, dh-fillareihin, bmx:iin tms. kun rajataan tarkastelu aktiiviharrastajiin).

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Siihen nähden aika paljon palstalla keskimäärin taitetaan peistä (tai kysellään) sen universaalin gravelin perään kun ottaa huomioon että tämä on genre jonka sisällä mahtuu huikea kattaus aivan erityyppistä ajamista (verrattuna vaikka maantiefillareihin, dh-fillareihin, bmx:iin tms. kun rajataan tarkastelu aktiiviharrastajiin).



Menee kyllä aika pahasti offtopiciksi, mutta on sitä erityyppistä ajamista huikeasti myös muissa pyöräilyn alalajeissa. Otetaan nyt esimerkiksi vaikka tuo mainitsemasi BMX. Vaikka unohdettaisiin kilpailulaji BMX-racing aivan täysin ja keskitytään ns. freestyle-ajamiseen, niin sitäkin voi tehdä lukemattomilla eri tyyleillä, flatlandistä verttiramppiin. Samanlainen pyörä ei ole optimaalinen kaikille niissäkään touhuissa. Ei tuo grävelöinti nyt niin spesiaalia ole, vaikka tyylejä on toki monia siinäkin.

----------


## MAS

> Menee kyllä aika pahasti offtopiciksi, mutta on sitä erityyppistä ajamista huikeasti myös muissa pyöräilyn alalajeissa. Otetaan nyt esimerkiksi vaikka tuo mainitsemasi BMX. Vaikka unohdettaisiin kilpailulaji BMX-racing aivan täysin ja keskitytään ns. freestyle-ajamiseen, niin sitäkin voi tehdä lukemattomilla eri tyyleillä, flatlandistä verttiramppiin. Samanlainen pyörä ei ole optimaalinen kaikille niissäkään touhuissa. Ei tuo grävelöinti nyt niin spesiaalia ole, vaikka tyylejä on toki monia siinäkin.



Tarkoitin sitä että gravelin osalta ei vielä alalajien määrittely ole samalla tapaa selkeätä kuin vaikka maastopyöräilyssä, jossa kukaan ei erehdy vertaamaan esim. dh vs. xco toisiinsa sen enempää tyylin kuin välineiden osalta.

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Tarkoitin sitä että gravelin osalta ei vielä alalajien määrittely ole samalla tapaa selkeätä kuin vaikka maastopyöräilyssä, jossa kukaan ei erehdy vertaamaan esim. dh vs. xco toisiinsa sen enempää tyylin kuin välineiden osalta.



Ok, taisin ymmärtää pointtisi väärin.

----------


## nure

Oikeastaan kun oikein mietitään niin gravel on tietyntyyppistä ajoa jota voi kyllä ajaa pyörällä kuin pyörällä. Kun katselin jotain Liedon gravelin kuvia niin maastopyöriäkin näkyy joten vois olla että suht optimaalinen olisikin täysjäykkä sopivalla rengastuksella tai miksei maantiepyöräkin johon mahtuu +30millinen rengas...

----------


## JackOja

> Oikeastaan kun oikein mietitään niin gravel on tietyntyyppistä ajoa...



Eikäku justiinsa todettiin, että nimenomaan ei ole tietyntyyppistä ajoa.

Jotkut ajaa maantie-gravelia
Jotkut ajaa gravel-gravelia
Jotkut ajaa bikepacking-gravelia
Jotkut ajaa cyclocross-gravelia
Jotkut ajaa mtb-gravelia

Näillä kaikilla on sekamuodot ja hienonhienoja eroja sisältävät välimuodot ja joka lajiin tarvitaan oma gravel-fillari. Ellei sitten ole tallissa graalin maljaa, niinku vaikka mulla. Itse ajelen enimmäkseen _kaikkein tyylipuhtainta ja oikeaoppista_ gravel-gravelia ja jossain määrin bikepacking-gravelia. Mtb-gravel sujuu myös mainiosti ja taitavasti. Toki jos lähden mtb-touhuun otan maastopyörän alle.

Kun täällä tai rengastopicissa joku sanoo, että "tuote X on loistavan erinomainen" pitää osata arvioida viestihistoriasta ynnä muusta minkä gravel-alalajin harrastaja on kyseessä. Ellei hän kerro itse. Sen jälkeen voi pohtia omaa harrastustaan ja sitä onko tuote minulle.

[v a l i t s e  t ä h ä n  h a l u a m a s i  h y m i ö]

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Emmä tiedä voiko se gravel nyt olla niin monen tyyppistä. Se on hiekka- ja metsäautoteiden ajelua ja välillä ajetaan polkuja että saadaan reittejä yhdistettyä. Ei se minun mielestä enää gravelia ole jos asiasta tehden lähdetään pelkkiä polkuja ajelemaan, vaikka kuinka ois gravellipyörä alla.

----------


## nure

^Niinpä, kyse ajon tyypistä eikä pyörästä... Itsellä esim. täysjäykkä teräsrunkoinen "maastopyörä", suht kevyt ja nopealla rengastuksella varustettu ja tulee toimeen kaikilla Jackin mainitsemilla osa-alueilla...

----------


## JackOja

> ...tulee toimeen kaikilla Jackin mainitsemilla osa-alueilla...



"Tulla toimeen" on jonkin asian tekemisen vähimmäistaso. Haluatko olla touhussasi paras, nopein ja kevein? Miltä susta tuntuu kun maantiegrävelöidessäsi sun ohi mennään heittämällä vastatuuleen 6 baria renkaissa kuuden kilon fillarilla? Tai jos samat hemmot ajaa sun ympärillä paskarinkiä maastopolullla 66 asteen keulakulmalla, joustoilla molemmissa päissä, flare-tangoilla ja 2.35 kumeilla?

[h y m i ö t ä h ä n k i n]

----------


## nure

^Oma identiteettini ohittanut jo tuon vaiheen... Kestän kuin mies!

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Emmä tiedä voiko se gravel nyt olla niin monen tyyppistä. Se on hiekka- ja metsäautoteiden ajelua ja välillä ajetaan polkuja että saadaan reittejä yhdistettyä.



Entä jos yhdistätkin ne hiekka- ja metsäautotiet mielummin ajamalla asfalttia? Itse teen yleensä näin, ja tämähän se suuri ero nimenomaan on. Ei mua haittaa jos lenkistä kolmasosa on kestopäällystettä, jos pyörä kulkee siinä kuin maantiepyörä.

----------


## Hower

On maantiepyöriä maanteillä ajoon, gravel-pyöriä hiekka- ja metsäautoteillä ajelun. Siis maalaispyöriä.
Milloin meille kaupunkilaisille saadaan kaupunkipyörä katuajoon? 
Vauhdikas ja ketterä, kevyt kun pitää liikennevaloista starttailla, renkaitten pitää kestää asflattikuopat ja kanttikivet...

----------


## paaton

> Emmä tiedä voiko se gravel nyt olla niin monen tyyppistä. Se on hiekka- ja metsäautoteiden ajelua ja välillä ajetaan polkuja että saadaan reittejä yhdistettyä. Ei se minun mielestä enää gravelia ole jos asiasta tehden lähdetään pelkkiä polkuja ajelemaan, vaikka kuinka ois gravellipyörä alla.



Ei, mutta juurikin nuo yhdistävät pätkät tuovat hommaan sen hauskuuden. Ja omasta mielestä on ihan kiva speksata pyörää ja renkaita noidenkin mukaan. Hauskuus lisääntyy. 

Esimerkiksi mudassa ajaminen on kivaa, mutta mudassa tunkkaaminen ei ole enää niin hauskaa. Sama juttu juurakot. Kivaa, mutta tangon yli lentäminen ei enää olekkaan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Entä jos yhdistätkin ne hiekka- ja metsäautotiet mielummin ajamalla asfalttia? Itse teen yleensä näin, ja tämähän se suuri ero nimenomaan on. Ei mua haittaa jos lenkistä kolmasosa on kestopäällystettä, jos pyörä kulkee siinä kuin maantiepyörä.



Silloin kun ne yhdistyy asfalttia ajamalla niin ajetaan asfalttia, mutta aina tämä ei ole järkevin valinta vaan polkupätkällä saa yhdistettyä kaksi soratietä helpommin. Esimerkkinä viime kesänä 3km polkupätkällä vältti 20km asfaltin jyräämisen.

----------


## paaton

Assulla ei jyrätä. Nenä stemmiin ja vauhtia. Just se on gravellin loistavuus, että tuolla on kiva ajaa samalla lenkillä kaikkea.

----------


## MAS

> "Tulla toimeen" on jonkin asian tekemisen vähimmäistaso. Haluatko olla touhussasi paras, nopein ja kevein? ....



Nimenomaan. Gravel on siitä hieno että sitä voi ihan fiksusti & nautiskellen ajaa millä vaan hyrbidillä, jopolla, mummonpyörällä tms. Ja toisaalta voi viilata niitä omia valintoja hartaasti ja pitkään. Ja kuitenkaan ne ei näy pyörästä päälle pikaisella vilkaisulla...Siinä missä maastopyöräilyn alalajien välppeet erottaa toisistaan nopeallakin vilkaisulla, niin graveleita saa toljottaa hartaasti jotta näkee, jos näkee, mihin alalajiin se on hartaalla speksauksella optimoitu.

Oman gravelin hienous tulee siitä että on fillari ml. ajoasento & rengastus joka nopeilla alustoilla on lähes yhtä nopea kuin maantiepyöräni (joka on nykyään vain trainerissa kiinni) ja toisaalta se on häkellyttävän kyvykäs & turvallinen monella muullakin alustalla ja ennenkaikkea yllättävissä tilanteissa - iso osa omaa ajelua kun ei ole "maalaismaisemissa" vaan lähiöiden kuntopoluilla, kaduilla, poluilla ja rotvalleilla joissa "tilanteita" tulee vastaan varoittamatta toisin kuin siellä Dirty Kanzan pitkillä suorilla.

----------


## JackOja

> Assulla ei jyrätä. Nenä stemmiin ja vauhtia. Just se on gravellin loistavuus, että tuolla on kiva ajaa samalla lenkillä kaikkea.



Tuo on gravelin loistavuus sulle. Jollekulle toiselle se on jotain muuta.

----------


## paaton

Ei pidä paikkaansa. Muut on väärässä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kyllä se niillä mutarenkailla on jyräämistä.

----------


## paaton

Riippuu renkaista. Rene hersen hurricane ridget kulkee pirullisen kovaa.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Mulla on ollut 40 mm Cinturato Gravel H:t nyt reilun tonnin alla. Jos ajan melko tasaista ja teknisesti triviaalia lenkkiä Helsingistä, niin keskinopeus PK-alueella on suuruusluokkaa 26 km/h. Eli kyllä se jotenkuten vauhdikasta pyöräilyä on.

Edit: Eikö me juuri nyt todistella sitä, että "gravel-pyöräilyä" voi olla aika monenlaista?

----------


## baepis

https://tunturi.fi/tuote/gravel/comp...el-pyora-2021/

Onko tästä kellään kokemuksia? Vaihteistohan on ihan hyvä. Jostain muualtahan on tingitty, kun vertaa vastaavan osasarjan muihin pyöriin. Geometria taulukkoa en kyllä Tunturista löydä mistään.

----------


## jalkkis

Voiko Gravelia sanoa nopeimmaksi yleispyöräksi? Tässä tapauksessa käyttö on sekakäyttöä, ts. kaupunki/taajama/maaseutua, maantienlaitaa taikka kelviä ja ajoalustana pääosin asvaltti ja jonkin verran myös vaihtelevan kuntoinen (mutta pääasiassa hyväkuntoinen) hiekka/soratie.

Aloin speksaamaan ensi kauden kalustoa. Ensin pitäisi vaan päättää GG vaiko rennompi maantiepyörä...

----------


## nure

^^Ei erityisesti pisteitä alumiinihaarukasta tuon hintaluokan pyörässä...

----------


## stumpe

> https://tunturi.fi/tuote/gravel/comp...el-pyora-2021/
> 
> Onko tästä kellään kokemuksia? Vaihteistohan on ihan hyvä. Jostain muualtahan on tingitty, kun vertaa vastaavan osasarjan muihin pyöriin. Geometria taulukkoa en kyllä Tunturista löydä mistään.



Pikalinkut, alumiinikeula, ei geometriaa saatavilla. On haluttu äkkiä tuoda gravelpyörä hyvään markkinarakoon. Ei jatkoon.

----------


## baepis

> Pikalinkut, alumiinikeula, ei geometriaa saatavilla. On haluttu äkkiä tuoda gravelpyörä hyvään markkinarakoon. Ei jatkoon.



Nämä olikin hyviä pointteja. Täytyy unohtaa tämä pyörä.

----------


## stenu

> On maantiepyöriä maanteillä ajoon, gravel-pyöriä hiekka- ja metsäautoteillä ajelun. Siis maalaispyöriä.
> Milloin meille kaupunkilaisille saadaan kaupunkipyörä katuajoon? 
> Vauhdikas ja ketterä, kevyt kun pitää liikennevaloista starttailla, renkaitten pitää kestää asflattikuopat ja kanttikivet...



Tämä täyttää kriteerit. Hightech-voimansiirto edustaa gravel-evoluution huippua ja vaihteistossa on vähemmän hukkakitkaa kuin Ceramicspeed-douppauksissa. Kiihdytyksissä ei pala aikaa vaihteiden kanssa räpläämiseen. Kulkee täysii. On kevyt ja ketterä. Soveltuu myös maalaispyöräksi, mutapyöräksi, juurakkopyöräksi, mihinvaanpyöräksi. Todellinen graalin malja. Ja on ihan parasta pyöräilyä just nyt.

Mun gravel on pahempaa gravelia kuin sun gravel. Ja mun pyörä on nopeempi pyörä kuin sun pyörä.

Haters gonna hate.

----------


## Hower

^
I rest my case...
Noinhan se on ja hipsterit ovat tuon älynneet jo aikaa sitten.
Mikä parasta, kuvan mukainen laite on katu-uskottava, jolla voi ajaa sekä Vaasankadun baariin, että Kaivarin kermaprseterassille..

----------


## nure

^^Paljoa viitsi sanoa mutta aste evoluutiossa taaksepäin... Toisaaltaan tyylikäs ja simppeli.

----------


## Hower

^
Njoo, ei tuo minulle sovi kuin huumorimielessä.
Oikeasti edelleen lanseeraisiin uuden kategorian maantie-, gravel- ja maastopyörien oheen: katupyörä.
On sille omat vaatimuksensa ja erityispiirteet, miniminä keveys ja vaihteet. Ei perinteinen hybridi vaan sporttinen sinkoiluväline. Olosuhteet...nupukivillä ei toki aja muulla kuin läskipyörällä.
Pitänee avata oma topic.

----------


## stenu

> Sama juttu juurakot. Kivaa, mutta tangon yli lentäminen ei enää olekkaan.



Oliko se 53-senttinen se sun runko ja eikö me oltukin suunnilleen samankokoisia? Katsoin, että siinä on puolitoista senttiä lyhyempi vaakamitta ja reachiä 25 mm vähemmän kuin mun Gravassa, mutta puoli astetta loivempi keula ja perus cyclocrossarikeulan rake eli 45 mm. RLT:n geot on muuten jänniä siinä mielessä, että 56-senttisistä ylöspäin on 5 mm vähemmän BB droppia. Koska niissä on myös jyrkemmät keulat, on niissä oikeastaan aikalailla jenkkityylin krossarigeot.

----------


## nure

^Eiks mikä tahansa kevyt pyörä täytä nuo speksit paitsi läski...

----------


## paaton

> Oliko se 53-senttinen se sun runko ja eikö me oltukin suunnilleen samankokoisia? Katsoin, että siinä on puolitoista senttiä lyhyempi vaakamitta ja reachiä 25 mm vähemmän kuin mun Gravassa, mutta puoli astetta loivempi keula ja perus cyclocrossarikeulan rake eli 45 mm. RLT:n geot on muuten jänniä siinä mielessä, että 56-senttisistä ylöspäin on 5 mm vähemmän BB droppia. Koska niissä on myös jyrkemmät keulat, on niissä oikeastaan aikalailla jenkkityylin krossarigeot.



Oli joo. 178cm pituutta. 56-koossa kasvaa emäputki järkyttävän korkeaksi, eli 53 oli ainoa mahdollisuus tuosta. 130mm stemmi 10ast kulmalla ja Cane Creekin slamset ohjainlaakerilla nyt paikallaan.

Tosiaan ero on iso aiempaan krossariin. Painopiste matalalla, eikä tuo ole yrittänyt heittää kertaakaan nenän kautta ympäri, vaikka aika jyrkkiä mäkiä tuli laskettua sipoonkorvessa.

Eikun joo... Kerran murtui niska, mutta en muista tuosta tilanteesta mitään, eli sitä ei lasketa  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Pitäis osua joskus samaan aikaan jonnekin, niin saisit testata, mitä pidempi reach tekee (...ja teräsrunko  :Leveä hymy: ).

Sellainen huomio gravelgeoihin, että lyhytjalkaisemmalle kuskille on huomattavasti helpompi tehdä hyvä gravelpyörä kuin pitkäjalkaiselle. Vaimo on saman pituinen kuin minä, mutta hänellä on kymmenen senttiä enemmän jalkaa kuin minulla ja hänelle ei vaan yksinkertaisesti saa hyvää geometriaa millään.

----------


## paaton

Uskon täysin pitkään reachiin ja lyhyeen stemmiin. Nyt vaan tuo nineri jo on, niin sillä ajetaan kunnes runko porsii korjauskelvottomaksi.

Mielihaluja on aina vaihdella uutta ja kivaa, mutta aika harvoin mielihalut kohtaavat pankkitilin saldon kanssa  :Hymy:

----------


## tchegge_

> ^
> Njoo, ei tuo minulle sovi kuin huumorimielessä.
> Oikeasti edelleen lanseeraisiin uuden kategorian maantie-, gravel- ja maastopyörien oheen: katupyörä.
> On sille omat vaatimuksensa ja erityispiirteet, miniminä keveys ja vaihteet. Ei perinteinen hybridi vaan sporttinen sinkoiluväline. Olosuhteet...nupukivillä ei toki aja muulla kuin läskipyörällä.
> Pitänee avata oma topic.



Eikös muodin huipulla oleva nykykaupunkipyörä ole semmoinen 20kg painava sähköläskitäpäri millä jyrää mummot ja pääse rasseraiteiden yli ilman että edes hiukset liikahtaa.

Just tätä postausta kirjottaessa maikkarin uutisissa vilahti kaksi Volttikuskia sähköläskien kanssa, eli hypotenuusa todistettu 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## JohannesP

3T siirtää ainakin osan runkotuotannosta Italiaan ja uudistaa tuotantoa 'filament winding' ja 'resin injection' tyyppiseksi perinteisestä prepreg kuiduttamisesta (en tiedä järkeviä suomennoksia). Toivottavasti tämä tulee myös niihin jotenkin taviksen saavutettaviin gg runkoihin, vaikkakin alkuun tekevät 100 kpl erikoiserän Racemaxia hintaan 5999 €. 

TIME on samankaltaista resin injection menetelmää käyttänyt pidempään ja tämä juurikin mahdollistaa tasaisen laadun, kun kuidut saadaan kauttaaltaan epoksiin eikä jää kuivia kohtia synnyttämään heikompia rakenteita. THM vissiin suosii kans samaa menetelmää osissaan, joka on samaa puljua 3T kanssa ja voi osittäin selittää siirtymistä tähän menetelmään.

Hienoa nähdä vaihteeksi isomman valmistajan siirtämässä tuotantoa takaisin länsimaihin.  

https://blog.3t.bike/2021/06/17365/f...s-coming-home/

----------


## jalkkis

Olen miettinyt loppusyksylle / ensi kaudelle uutta fillaria. Aluksi pidin gravelia itsestään selvänä valintana mutta sitten kun miettii, että jos oma ajo on 90% kestopäällystettä ja loppu hyväkuntoista hiekkatietä, niin onkohan graveli sittenkään paras valinta? Riittääkö 1x vaihteisto maantiellä? Laskin kyllä, että nykypyörän välitysten (2x10) ääripäät saisi kohtuuhyvin katettua. Ja onhan noita 2x vaihteillakin. 

Toisaalta gg:ta puoltaa, että uuden pyörän pitää taipua yleispyöräksi. Ja talvirenkaille pitää olla mahdollisuus. Pakkarikin olisi toistaiseksi listalla. Mutta odotan, että posti kantaisi tilaamani satulalaukun testiin. Josko sillä pääsisin eroon pakkarista.

Mutta olisko kuitenkin rennompi maantiepyörä parempi veikkaus? Onko noi nyt sitten endurance tms. pyöriä?

----------


## nure

^Pointsit maantiepyörälle, itse ajelen vastaavalla suht rennolla, gravel on omassa ajossa olisi aivan turhan heavy. Kaikkea löytyy monenmoisella geometrialla ja juuri joku endurance olisi sopiva ellei kisakireää halua.
Itse ajan 1x välityksillä ja kun en kisaile niin tulee  toimeen oikein hyvin. Välityksiä helppo vertailla jollakin sivustolla mitä netistä löytyy.

----------


## mph

Jos teräsrunkoiset hiekkatiekelpoiset maantiepyörät kiinnostavat, niin Fairlight Straelista on näköjään tarjolla uusi päivitetty versio:

https://fairlightcycles.com/wp-conte...sign-Notes.pdf

Jos olisin nyt hankkimassa pyörää,  päätyisin luultavasti Straeliin (vaikka olen kyllä tosi tyytyväinen nykyiseen Secaniinkin).

----------


## jalkkis

^Strael on kyllä houkutteleva, ainakin paperilla. Perusversio Simpan 105:lla lienee päälle 3te kotiovelle toimitettuna, kiitos Brexitin...

----------


## pturunen

Tutustukaa Tullin ohjeisiin. Jos tuotteen voi osoittaa olevan valmistettu UK:ssa, niin tullia ei menisi. Alv menee kyllä.

"Tavarasta kannettava tulli voi olla täysimääräistä tullia alhaisempi tai jopa 0 %, jos tavara tuodaan suoraan esimerkiksi maasta, jonka kanssa EU:lla on voimassa oleva tullietuussopimus, kuten Britannia, Norja, Islanti, Sveitsi, Japani, Korea tai Marokko. Edellytyksenä on, että tuotteet täyttävät sopimuksen määrittelemät alkuperätuotteiden kriteeri"

----------


## Kuntoilija

Fairlight cycles ilmoittaa, että ei mene tullisopimukseen vaan tulli menee rungosta 4% ja pyörästä 14%. Ennen rungot hitsattiin jossakin eu:n itäblokissa, mutta Strael 3 tehdään Taiwanissa.

----------


## josku

> Olen miettinyt loppusyksylle / ensi kaudelle uutta fillaria. Aluksi pidin gravelia itsestään selvänä valintana mutta sitten kun miettii, että jos oma ajo on 90% kestopäällystettä ja loppu hyväkuntoista hiekkatietä, niin onkohan graveli sittenkään paras valinta? Riittääkö 1x vaihteisto maantiellä? Laskin kyllä, että nykypyörän välitysten (2x10) ääripäät saisi kohtuuhyvin katettua. Ja onhan noita 2x vaihteillakin. 
> 
> Toisaalta gg:ta puoltaa, että uuden pyörän pitää taipua yleispyöräksi. Ja talvirenkaille pitää olla mahdollisuus. Pakkarikin olisi toistaiseksi listalla. Mutta odotan, että posti kantaisi tilaamani satulalaukun testiin. Josko sillä pääsisin eroon pakkarista.
> 
> Mutta olisko kuitenkin rennompi maantiepyörä parempi veikkaus? Onko noi nyt sitten endurance tms. pyöriä?



Osa menee tyytyväisenä 1x:llä maantietä. Itse valitsin graveliin 2x:n ja on mielestäni oikea valinta.
Pyörän harkitsisin maantie henkistä gravelia johon saa tarvittaessa kahdet kiekot. Jos lähtee yksillä kiekoilla liikkeelle, niin niihin leveät maantiekumit. Viikko sitten ajelin tyytyväisenä pitkän Pirkan ja siirtymät (240km) 3T racemaxilla ja maantierenkailla - hyvin toimi!
Perheessä myös hinnat alkaen hiilikuitu Cube samalla periaatteella. Monipuolisuutta pienemmällä rahalla

----------


## nure

Tuokin tietenkin makuasia. Paljonkos tuo kombinaatio maksaa/painaa?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Olen miettinyt loppusyksylle / ensi kaudelle uutta fillaria. Aluksi pidin gravelia itsestään selvänä valintana mutta sitten kun miettii, että jos oma ajo on 90% kestopäällystettä ja loppu hyväkuntoista hiekkatietä, niin onkohan graveli sittenkään paras valinta? Riittääkö 1x vaihteisto maantiellä? Laskin kyllä, että nykypyörän välitysten (2x10) ääripäät saisi kohtuuhyvin katettua. Ja onhan noita 2x vaihteillakin.



Ei ne ääripäät vaan mitä siinä välissä. Kestopäällysteellä on kiva, että on vaihteita tiheässä. 1x systeemissä hypyt vaihteiden välillä muodostuu suuriksi, jos haluaa ne ääripäätkin kattaa.

----------


## Plus

^Paitsi Campagnolo Ekarissa. Se tuntuu ajossa hyvin samalta kuin 2x11 maantiesarja. Sramin 1x11-systeemissä vaihteiden hypyt kyllä häiritsivät.

----------


## nure

^Ekar olis hieno mutta ei tuollaisella 11-28 välityksellä hypyt kovin suuriksi kasva, IMO...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

^ei mutta tuosta puuttuu sitten se toinen ääripää tai molemmat mistä tuolla aiemmin puhuttiin.

----------


## jalkkis

> ^ei mutta tuosta puuttuu sitten se toinen ääripää tai molemmat mistä tuolla aiemmin puhuttiin.



Joo, mulla on nyt 48/34 edessä ja 12-28 takana. Ihan keveimpiä välityksiä en juuri tarvi. Eli periaatteessa ääripäiden osalta 40 eteen ja 11-32 voisi mennä. Mutta sitten väliin jää aikamoiset portaat... Varsinkin kun olen enempi vaihteiden kelaaja. Mutta olisko tottumiskysymys?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Joo, mulla on nyt 48/34 edessä ja 12-28 takana. Ihan keveimpiä välityksiä en juuri tarvi. Eli periaatteessa ääripäiden osalta 40 eteen ja 11-32 voisi mennä. Mutta sitten väliin jää aikamoiset portaat... Varsinkin kun olen enempi vaihteiden kelaaja. Mutta olisko tottumiskysymys?



Kyllä siihen varmaan tottuu. Ei tuossa kuitenkaan niin isot pomput ole kuin varsinaisissa 1x gravelseteissä.

----------


## o55i

> ^Paitsi Campagnolo Ekarissa. Se tuntuu ajossa hyvin samalta kuin 2x11 maantiesarja. Sramin 1x11-systeemissä vaihteiden hypyt kyllä häiritsivät.



SRAM Force AXS 1x12 “mullet build” niin ei (ainakaan minua) hairitse…. 42x edessa + 10-50t:10,12,14,16,18,21,24,28,32,36,42,50

----------


## Arosusi

> SRAM Force AXS 1x12 “mullet build” niin ei (ainakaan minua) hairitse…. 42x edessa + 10-50t:10,12,14,16,18,21,24,28,32,36,42,50



Jep. Noi ovat niin henkilökohtaisia että kannattaa kokeilla, jos mahdollista, eri kompoja niin löytää sen itselle parhaan.
Vähän aikaa sitten olin täältä etelästä keskisuomessa viikon hiekkateitä ajelemassa. Vaihdoin 11-28 pakan 12-25 tilalle kun maasto on mäkisempää. On se vaan niin baska omiin ajoihin että heti kotiin tultua vaihtui takaisin. Mutta vain minun, jollekin toiselle se voi olla ihan ok.

----------


## Padex

> Jep. Noi ovat niin henkilökohtaisia että kannattaa kokeilla, jos mahdollista, eri kompoja niin löytää sen itselle parhaan.
> Vähän aikaa sitten olin täältä etelästä keskisuomessa viikon hiekkateitä ajelemassa. Vaihdoin 11-28 pakan 12-25 tilalle kun maasto on mäkisempää. On se vaan niin baska omiin ajoihin että heti kotiin tultua vaihtui takaisin. Mutta vain minun, jollekin toiselle se voi olla ihan ok.



Joo, tuolla 12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19 -ratastuksella on varmaan kiva treenata. Tietty jos ajelee rauhallisemmin ja naatiskellen , niin ei vaikka 12-30 pakan vaihteiden hyppäykset haittaa.

----------


## Föhn

Käytössä SRAM 1x12, 46/ 10-28. Alunperin piti tulla 10-26 mutta tuohan passaa omaan käyttöön todella hyvin. Mietin kyllä kun vakkari fillarissa on 50-34/ 12-25. Rouvan Roadlitessa 46-36/ 11-28. Tykkäsin tuostakin joka antoi vähän osviittaa siihen että uskaltaa laittaa. Passaa myös talvikeleillekin.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> ^Paitsi Campagnolo Ekarissa. Se tuntuu ajossa hyvin samalta kuin 2x11 maantiesarja. Sramin 1x11-systeemissä vaihteiden hypyt kyllä häiritsivät.



Joo, mulla on hyvin vahvasti sama fiilis. Ekarin 10-44-kasetissa on rattaat 11-19 samoilla väleillä kuin useimmissa Shimanon ja Campan 11-lehtisissä maantiepakoissa. Eli se nopea ja helppo ajo menee kuin maantiepyörässä. Mutta lisäksi löytyy 10-hampainen (tai jopa 9), ja pakan kevyessä päässä välit kasvavat sitten selvästi. 

Käytännössä Ekarin välitykset ovat palvelleet omassa ajossa ihan fantastisesti. Pari kertaa ihan törkeässä myötätuulessa oon yrittänyt vaihtaa 10-hampaiselta yli. Ja lyhyimmällä välityksellä pystyn ryömimään vähän reilua kävelyvauhtia omien lenkkien jyrkimmät n. 25 % nousut. Hypyt ei häiritse missään vaiheessa.

----------


## o55i

https://lindarets.com/blogs/blog/gra...nges-and-speed

----------


## nure

Jos kysyjä hakee mahdollisesti maantiepyörää niin mihin ihmeessä niitä ääripäitä tarvitaan?

----------


## jalkkis

^ Jos minuun viittaat niin peli ei ole vielä selvä!

Pitäis olla hiekkatiekelpoinen endurance-maantiepyörä taikka sitten maantiekelpoinen graveli...

----------


## JKO17

Tuohon käyttötarkoitukseesi sopii molemmat, lähtökohtaisesti ollaan endurancen omimmalla alueella

Suurella penselillä maalaten:

-ajoasentogeometria on endurancepyörissä ja graveleissa  samanlainen
- muussa geometriassa (maantiepyörän kaltainen gravel) ; gravelit akseliväliltään 3-5 cm pidempiä, joka ero syntyy pidemmästä chainstaystä 1-2 cm, pidemmästä rungosta/toptubesta (1-2 cm, jota kompensoidaan/voidaan kompensoida lyhyemmällä stemmillä)  ja keulakulman noin asteen erosta 73 vs 72
jolloin gravelin pitäisi näin ollen olla hieman vakaampi, mutta ei niin herkkä/eloisa, omaa kokemusta ei ajotuntumasta ole 
- graveliin menee renkaat minimissän 40-50 mm saakka, endurancessa 32 tai hieman yli

Gravelin hyödyt ja optiot rengasvalinnan ja rungon/monipuolisuuden osalta ovat sen verran suuremmat kuin mahdolliset haitat, että valitsisin kuitenkin sen endurancenpyörän tilalle. Gravelissa asennettuna olevat renkaat "pitäisi" kyllä todennäköisesti vaihtaa

edit: kokemusta on maantiepyörämäisestä gravelistä parin viikon ajalta  ja olen yllättynyt miten hyvin se toimii myös asfaltilla, 
edit 2: continentalin terra speedeillä (40 mm), ei toki maantiepyörän veroisesti mutta oikealla rengastuksella ollaan aika lähellä/lähes samoissa

----------


## jalkkis

^Kiitos!

Osaako joku intternet-ekspertti kaivaa CicliB Cross Trekking Discin geometriatiedot? Olis ollu kiva verrata miten geometria on muuttunut tähän vanhukseen verrattuna...

----------


## nure

Kaikkea ei saa samassa paketissa. Tietenkin kahdet kiekot parantaa tilannetta sopivalla rengastuksella. Graveleitakin löytyy monenmoista ja moneen hintaan, osassa määritelmä hyvin hämärän rajamailla. Itse kuitenkin tullut siihen tulokseen että jos max. 10% ajaa hiekkatiellä niin kyllä 28mm:n renkaita paksumpia itse tarvi, tietenkin jos poluille menee niin aivan eri juttu...

----------


## jalkkis

Ympärivuotinen käyttö on yksi kriteeri. Että siis on sen verran rengastilaa, että saa järjelliset nastat alle. Eli joku 35mm ainakin, mieluummin enempi. 

Ja että ei ole mekaanisia jarruja jäätymässä talvella.

----------


## nure

35mm:n "järjellisiä" nastoja lie olemassakaan varsinkin jos esim. työmatka ajosta kyse. Sitten kannattaa hakea jotain johon ISP tai vastaava mahtuu.

----------


## stumpe

ISP hieman ylilyönti ellei polkuja pitkin tuu töihin. 40-50mm tavallinen 240kpl nasta riittää muuten hyvin.

----------


## erkkk

> Se on aero, nippelit kasvattaa vastusta ja mitä helvettiä tuollaisessa dropperia tarvit?



Nippelit taitaa olla luokkaa 0.5W@45km/h. Siinä tubeless-teippien repimisvaiheessa voi sit miettiä watin prosenttiluokan säästöjen järkevyyttä.

----------


## jalkkis

Joo, viimeksi kun ajoin työmatkaa (toissa talvena) mulla oli joku 37mm nasta edessä ja takana 32mm Marathon Supreme. Ihan hyvin meni auratuilla kelveillä.

Viime talven lenkit ajoin sähkiksellä, jossa on 2.25 ISP:t. Luomuun ei tosiaan tartte niin järeätä...

----------


## nure

^Tuokin vahvasti makuasia ja kunnossapito seikka, vuosikymmeniä työmatkat ympärivuoden pyörällä ja itse en kyllä olisi muilla kin ISP:llä ajanut länsisuomen vaihtelevissa talvissa.. 
Stumpe, ei tuollaisen 50 (2.0") milliset paljon eroa 2.2" ISP:stä, saattavat olla jopa painavampia...

----------


## stenu

Foxin gravel-proto. Manitoun reverse arch -patentti raukeaa syksyllä.



Mä otin eilen Gravalla kevyesti auton kanssa yhteen ja akseliväli lyheni pari senttiä. Oli aika mielenkiinoinen geo ajella kotiin..

En ole vielä testannut, oikeneeko se kotikonstein vai pitääkö laittaa jollekin tehtäväksi. Vaihdoin kuitukeulan tilalle. Puuhastellessa huomasin, että 3T:n tanko oli sanonut kräks klampin kohdalta, mutta en tiedä johtuiko tällistä vai olinko sittenkin ylikiristänyt klampin. Tanko oli kyllä pyörähtänyt stemmissä. Vähän pelottavan heikkoja tommoset kevyet ja joustavat kuitutangot on jokatapauksessa. Mikähän olisi sellainen, joka olisi sekä kestävä, että myös mukava?

Nyt on vanha Service Course SL tilallalla, mutta se on 46-senttinen ja ehdin jo tottua 44-senttiseen, joten ei jää pysyväksi. Se on alumiinitangoksi kyllä muuten ihan ok ajaa ja siinä mielessä kiva, että voi huoletta kiristää niin, että tanko ei pyörähtele kahvoilta droppaillessakaan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Puuhastellessa huomasin, että 3T:n tanko oli sanonut kräks klampin kohdalta, mutta en tiedä johtuiko tällistä vai olinko sittenkin ylikiristänyt klampin. Tanko oli kyllä pyörähtänyt stemmissä. Vähän pelottavan heikkoja tommoset kevyet ja joustavat kuitutangot on jokatapauksessa...



Pisteet rehellisestä kirjoituksesta. Minusta on hyvä kuulla että joku tuo välillä esiin näitä kevyisiin osiin liittyviä riskejä.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tapahtuuko pyörän ja auton yhteenotto koskaan todella kevyesti? 

(Ymmärrän kyllä että teräs voi olla siinä tilanteessa onnellinen materiaalivalinta.)

Tavallaan on hyvä että tanko ei vain sano kräks vaan että sen myös näkee miten tangolle on käynyt. Huomattavasti ikävämmäksi voisi muodostua tilanne jossa tanko joka sanoo kräks muttei näytä sen kummemmin kärsineeltä sitten joskus kuitenkin hajoaa spontaanisti.


PS Ja pääasia tietysti että ajaja oli onnekkaampi kuin fillarinsa!

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Saattaahan siihen tankoon voimia kohdistua kerran haarukkakin vääntyy pari senttiä, mutta materiaalissahan se vika on. Alutanko saattaa tuossa kohtaa näyttää ihan ehjältä, mutta on ottanut sen verran osumaa, että seuraavasta pienestäkin tällistä napsahtaa kerrasta poikki.

----------


## JackOja

Minusta olisi päivänselvä ja luonnollinen päätelmä, että kräks johtuu kolarista.

Oliko autoilija syyllinen, hän ostaa sulle uuden stongan.

----------


## nure

^Jeps, keveimmissä usein painorajat jolloin jäävät itseni ulottumattomille. Hankalia on on esim. kiristäminen, Extralite käyttää stemmeissä M5:n torx kantaisia ja joka kerta sellainen olo ettei pidä muttei lujempaa uskalla...

----------


## stenu

> Oliko autoilija syyllinen, hän ostaa sulle uuden stongan.



Vähän comme si, comme sa. Auto tuli kolmion takaa, mutta en pidä itseänikään täysin syyttömänä, eikä siitä sen enempää.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Kyllähän tuollainen tautisen ohut teräshaarukka vääntyy tasaisesti painamalla, ennenkuin stonga saisi rusahtaa. 

Toisen merkkistä tankoa tilalle. Omaan 3t tankoon saa kyllä laittaa tt-tikutkin, eli oletan tuon olevan aika kestävä keskeltä.

----------


## kaakku

Hienoa että olet stenu kunnossa.

----------


## callahan

^ Äläs nyt, stenu on asiallinen kaveri. Ei se huttua tänne suolla.

----------


## Qilty

> Foxin gravel-proto. Manitoun reverse arch -patentti raukeaa syksyllä.
> 
> 
> 
> Mä otin eilen Gravalla kevyesti auton kanssa yhteen ja akseliväli lyheni pari senttiä. Oli aika mielenkiinoinen geo ajella kotiin..
> 
> En ole vielä testannut, oikeneeko se kotikonstein vai pitääkö laittaa jollekin tehtäväksi. Vaihdoin kuitukeulan tilalle. Puuhastellessa huomasin, että 3T:n tanko oli sanonut kräks klampin kohdalta, mutta en tiedä johtuiko tällistä vai olinko sittenkin ylikiristänyt klampin. Tanko oli kyllä pyörähtänyt stemmissä. Vähän pelottavan heikkoja tommoset kevyet ja joustavat kuitutangot on jokatapauksessa. Mikähän olisi sellainen, joka olisi sekä kestävä, että myös mukava?
> 
> Nyt on vanha Service Course SL tilallalla, mutta se on 46-senttinen ja ehdin jo tottua 44-senttiseen, joten ei jää pysyväksi. Se on alumiinitangoksi kyllä muuten ihan ok ajaa ja siinä mielessä kiva, että voi huoletta kiristää niin, että tanko ei pyörähtele kahvoilta droppaillessakaan.



Onks toi Fox sit joku halvempi malli? Olihan niillä jo 27.5 stepcastiin perustuva AX. https://off.road.cc/sites/default/fi...?itok=hw90jKk-

----------


## r.a.i

> Onks toi Fox sit joku halvempi malli? Olihan niillä jo 27.5 stepcastiin perustuva AX. https://off.road.cc/sites/default/fi...?itok=hw90jKk-



Tuo vanha on vissiin haukuttu liian painavaksi yms. Itse kokeilin ajella puolisen vuotta (talvikauden) monstergravelilla, jossa cännärin lefty etuhaarukkana. Olihan tuo ihan ok, varsinkin ISP.t alla. mutta olipa hauskan tuntuinen pyörä, kun vaihdoin nyt kesäksi teräshaarukan takaisin. Jotenkin tuo ylimääräinen paino keulassa + jousto joka muuttaa geometriaa teki ainakin tuosta omasta protosta aika raskaan ja työlään ajettavan. Mutta kyllähän noita joustoja jotkut käyttää ihan mielissään, ei vaan tuntunut olevan mun juttu. Ihan hyvä kuitenkin, et tuli kokeiltua niin ei tarvitse haaveilla ko. tyyppisistä pyöristä enempää.. En tiedä sit, tuleeko kuitenkin taas ensi talveksi laitettua tuo Lefty alle, kun ajo on nastoilla lumessa/jäässä muutoinkin sellaista jyystämistä.

----------


## stenu

> Onks toi Fox sit joku halvempi malli? Olihan niillä jo 27.5 stepcastiin perustuva AX. https://off.road.cc/sites/default/fi...?itok=hw90jKk-



Eipä tosta ole vielä paljoa faktaa eikä varmaa tietoa siitäkään, että tuleeko myyntiin vaiko ei.

https://bikerumor.com/2021/05/12/fox...spension-fork/

----------


## stenu

> Kyllähän tuollainen tautisen ohut teräshaarukka vääntyy tasaisesti painamalla, ennenkuin stonga saisi rusahtaa. 
> 
> Toisen merkkistä tankoa tilalle. Omaan 3t tankoon saa kyllä laittaa tt-tikutkin, eli oletan tuon olevan aika kestävä keskeltä.



Mielenkiintoista sinänsä, että jalat oli ihan kunnossa ja vääntyminen oli tapahtunut ainoastaan kruunusta ja kaulaputki oli onneksi suora myös.

Sitä mä en ihan ymmärrä, miksi niistä tangoista pitää tehdä niin ohuita klämpin kohdalta. Ei se muutama milli lisää paksuutta vaikuttaisi painoon juuri mitään. Vai voiko olla niin, että komposiitti kestää puristusta huonosti joka tapauksessa, materiaalivahvuudesta riippumatta ja on turvallisempaa tehdä ne sellaisiksi, että ylikiristämällä räksähtää kuin, että ei tulisi näkyviä vaurioita, mutta voisi tulla joku ylläri.

Ja juu, kiitos, olen tosiaan ihan kunnossa paria mustelmaa ja naarmua lukuunottamatta. Tilanne oli enemmän koominen kuin pelottava.

Pyöräilijän työkalut: työntömitta, imurin putki ja ruuvipenkki  :Hymy:  (Onneksi on askarteluhuone taloyhtiössä)

----------


## arctic biker

Hyvä noin Stenu että vain mustelmia. Ittellä yks pyöräkolari ja fillari jäi ehjäksi mutta ukko ei, nyt mussakin jotain arvokasta, vasen solisluu paikattu titaanilla. Ei ihan joka päivä mutta melkein muistuttaa.

Nykyään pimeään aikaan jos kohtaan kävelijän ilman heijastimia niin saatan huomauttaa.

----------


## JohannesP

Rautasaha kouraan ja tanko poikki clämpin kohdilta niin näkyy kuinka ohut se todella on. 

Team (veikkaus Stenun tangosta) mallin tangot ei ole mitenkään erityisen ohkasia niin en nyt ensimmäisenä alkaisi tekemään tangosta syyllistä. Kerran tanko on kuitenkin pyörähtänyt stemmissä niin ei se mikään aivan pieni tälli ole ollut ellei sit stemmin kohdalla ole ollut pultit löysällä. Jos isku tulee kahvoihin niin se välittyy kuitenkin suoraan tankoon hyvin pienelle alueelle missä puristusvoima on ennestään suurin. Mahdollinen ylikiristäminenkään ei yhtään kevennä iskua. 

Jos kuitutangoista aletaan tekemään kolarin kestäviä lisäämällä seinämäpaksuutta niin yhtä lailla sillon heikkenee niiden idea painon ja tärinän vähentäjinä. Itse en edes laita kuitutankoja kiinni pyöriin, joilla on suurempi riski kaatua.  :Leveä hymy: 

Miten muuten teräshaarukan turvallisuus suoristamisen jälkeen siinä kruunun kohdalla? Gravel ajossa kuitenkin sen verran tärinää ja suurempia iskuja kriittiseen kohtaan, että laittaisi itseni hieman epäilemään turvallisuutta pidemmässä ajassa.

----------


## Plus

Kevyt kuitutanko voi olla hengenvaarallinen jos se on kerrankin kiristetty liian tiukalle. Itseänikin on vähän mietityttänut Schmolken tangon käyttäminen soralla, mutta ajetaanhan noilla XCO maailmancupissakin. Oikeanlainen asennustahna ja 3Nm tuntuu kyllä riittävän. Kuituhan kestää taivutusta mutta ei puristusta.

----------


## stenu

> Rautasaha kouraan ja tanko poikki clämpin kohdilta niin näkyy kuinka ohut se todella on. 
> 
> Team (veikkaus Stenun tangosta) mallin tangot ei ole mitenkään erityisen ohkasia niin en nyt ensimmäisenä alkaisi tekemään tangosta syyllistä. Kerran tanko on kuitenkin pyörähtänyt stemmissä niin ei se mikään aivan pieni tälli ole ollut ellei sit stemmin kohdalla ole ollut pultit löysällä. Jos isku tulee kahvoihin niin se välittyy kuitenkin suoraan tankoon hyvin pienelle alueelle missä puristusvoima on ennestään suurin. Mahdollinen ylikiristäminenkään ei yhtään kevennä iskua. 
> 
> Jos kuitutangoista aletaan tekemään kolarin kestäviä lisäämällä seinämäpaksuutta niin yhtä lailla sillon heikkenee niiden idea painon ja tärinän vähentäjinä. Itse en edes laita kuitutankoja kiinni pyöriin, joilla on suurempi riski kaatua. 
> 
> Miten muuten teräshaarukan turvallisuus suoristamisen jälkeen siinä kruunun kohdalla? Gravel ajossa kuitenkin sen verran tärinää ja suurempia iskuja kriittiseen kohtaan, että laittaisi itseni hieman epäilemään turvallisuutta pidemmässä ajassa.



Joo tanko on varmaan sellainen kuitupulikka, jota ei kannata edes yrittää lähteä korjailemaan. Mutta siis, jos tanko olisi vaan sen viiden sentin matkan siitä klampin kohdalta paksumpi, niin ei se nostaisi painoa kuin muutamia grammoja eikä vaikuttaisi joustoon mitään. Mutta Plus on varmaan oikeassa, että ”ylikirstämisen kestävä kuitutanko” olisi hengenvaarallinen ja on tarkoituksenmukaisempaa tehdä ne sellaisiksi, että ylikiristämisestä tulee näkyviä vaurioita.

Haarukan suhteen tietävämmät väittää, että ei ongelmaa. Tunnustan kuitenkin, että itseänikin vähän epäilyttää, koska kruunu, joka on kaiketi valettu pulikka. Onneksi sentään cromoa eikä mitään patarautaa. Mutta ei siis pitäisi teräksen väsyä yhdestä oikaisusta ja siellä kruunun päässä se taipuma on ollut todella pieni, kun jalkojen alapäässä se oli sen parisen senttiä.

Sen emäputken sauman ratkeamisen ja korjaamisen jälkeenkin vähän aikaa epäilytti, mutta luotto palasi kilsojen myötä ja se on toisaan kestänyt 30-40 cm dropit ja mm. nyt tän tällin.

Alkaa olla vähän Fenix-linnun vikaa tolla pyörällä.





> Kevyt kuitutanko voi olla hengenvaarallinen jos se on kerrankin kiristetty liian tiukalle. Itseänikin on vähän mietityttänut Schmolken tangon käyttäminen soralla, mutta ajetaanhan noilla XCO maailmancupissakin. Oikeanlainen asennustahna ja 3Nm tuntuu kyllä riittävän. Kuituhan kestää taivutusta mutta ei puristusta.



Mulla ei ole koskaan ollut maastopyörien kuitutankojen kanssa mitään ongelmia, koska niitä ei tarvitsee juurikaan kiristää, kun ne eivät pääse kiertymään. Droppitangotkin on pääsääntöisesti pysyneet sallituilla momenteilla asennossaan niin pitkään, kun olen pysynyt tiellä, mutta ei enää, kun poistun sieltä. Joskus on kyllä tanko pyörähtänyt tiellä ajaessakin, kun olen kovemmassa vauhdissa ajanut  epähuomiossa vastapattiin jossain montussa. Sellaisessa tilanteessa se, että tanko pyörähtää, voi myös huonolla tuurilla olla hengenvaarallista.

CX-maailmancupissa suurin osa miehistä ajaa alumiinitangoilla, koska kuituiset pyörähtelisi bunny hopeissa ja ehkä muutenkin. (Mahtaa muuten ottaa pannuun maastokisojen erikoismiehiä, kun XCO-maailmancupin kokonaispisteissä kaksi ensimmäistä pallia on CX-kuskien hallussa. No joo Pidcockilla taitaa olla maastotausta, mutta kuitenkin..  :Hymy: )

----------


## stenu

Huima ero on kyllä käsiin tulevassa tärinässä teräskeula ja litistetty kuitutango yhdistelmällä vs. kuitukeula ja kevyehkö alumiinitanko. Kepun ulkoiluteillä kuitukeula vaimentaa sellaista pikkutärinää ihan ok, mutta heti kun tulee isompaa möykkyä, ajaminen menee epämiellyttäväksi ja tärinän takia tangosta pitää pitää kiinni paljon kovemmin, mikä lisää tärinän epämiellyttävyyttä entisestään. Kuivuuttaan halkeilevien Haltialan pellonreunapolkujen ajaminen kovemmalla vauhdilla oli ihan kauheeta, vaikka tiputin eturenkaasta paineet niin alas, että rengas alkoi jo kaarteissa taittumaan alle.

Huomenna lähdetään Ylläkselle ja kun aattelin ottaa maasturin sijaan Gravan mukaan tällä kertaa, niin vaihdan kyllä teräskeulan takaisin ennen sitä. Tuleepa testattua sen kestävyys..  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Itse kun pelaan budjetti-osilla niin olen huomannut että stemmistä kannattaa viilata tai muuten hioa pois kaikki purseet. Joku teräväksi ja pystyyn jäänyt purse voi helposti tankoa kiristettäessä leikata kuitua jos sitä ei hoksaa poistaa.

Sama viilaus kannattaa tehdä myös rungon pystyputkeen, tämäkin ainakin halvoissa rungoissa.

Ps. Myös satulatolpissa ne kiinnitysklampit saattaa olla valettu miten sattuu. 6 mm poraterän ympärille 400 hiontapaperi, niin hiontajäljestä paljastuu aika nopeasti kuinka suorat ne klampin urat onkaan. Ja niistäkin löytyy teräviä purseita.   :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

https://bjornbikes.com/products/stainless-steel-bjorn

Mikähän tää on? Saksasta sais alle 1400 eurolla framesetin. Alukeula ihmetyttää suuresti.

----------


## JackOja

> ... Alukeula ihmetyttää suuresti.



Kuitenkin maalattu hiilarin väriseksi. Miksiköhän?

----------


## Mauri K

R

Gesendet von meinem SM-A405FN mit Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

> https://bjornbikes.com/products/stainless-steel-bjorn
> 
> Mikähän tää on? Saksasta sais alle 1400 eurolla framesetin. Alukeula ihmetyttää suuresti.



Varmaan liittyy tuohon ympäristöjuttuun. Partasuugrävellistit arvostaa noita. Jos haarukka olisi tammea,  niin tuo möisi kuin häkä.

----------


## stenu

^ Joo tuolla kerrottu. Keulan matskusta on osa kierrätettyä tavaraa. Hiilikuidun kierrättäminen ei taida vieläkään onnistua.

Olihan sitten emäputkikin vääntynyt vähän lisää. Siis enemmän kuin sen toissa keväänä tehdyn sauman uudelleenhitsaamisen seurauksena. Front-center reilun sentin vähemmän kuin alkuperäisten mittojen perusteella pitäisi olla. Korjauksen jälkeen en tullut mitanneeksi, joten en osaa sanoa kuinka paljon muuttui nyt ja kuinka paljon aikaisemmin.

Yritin rautakangella oikoa emäputken alaosaa. Käsittämättömän paljon vääntöä tollanen teräsrunko kyllä kestää. Koko kangen mitta vipuvartena ja voimaa niin paljon, kuin mulla käsistä lähtee. Joustaa, mutta ei taivu. Ja puoli tuntia piti runnoa ennenkuin joku paikka hajosi. Ensin alempi ohjainlaakeri lipsahti irti ja emäputki meni ovaaliksi ja lopulta ratkesi yksi sauma.

No jatkoajalla toi vähän jo olikin, kun se on vähän häirinnyt koko ajan, että edellinen korjaus ei onnistunut ihan täysin. Nyt pitää löytää joku, joka vaihtaisi jossain vaiheessa kokonaan uuden emäputken siihen. Pitäis myös keksiä, että mitä tilalle. Joka tapauksessa nyt menee sitten jonkun aikaa kaikki ajot sinkulalla tai fiksillä ellen intoudu ostamaan CrossCheck-runkoa tilapäisratkaisuksi.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Juu juu. Olisivat nyt senkin voineet teräksestä hieroa. 413mm kuituhaarukkaa 12mm akselilla ja flat mountilla ei taida ihan joka kioskista löytyäkään.

----------


## nure

Tyhmähän nöösi on mutta mistä löytyi että tulee Saksasta kun hinnatkin USD ja CAD...

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Yritin rautakangella oikoa emäputken alaosaa. Käsittämättömän paljon vääntöä tollanen teräsrunko kyllä kestää. Koko kangen mitta vipuvartena ja voimaa niin paljon, kuin mulla käsistä lähtee. Joustaa, mutta ei taivu. Ja puoli tuntia piti runnoa ennenkuin joku paikka hajosi. Ensin alempi ohjainlaakeri lipsahti irti ja emäputki meni ovaaliksi ja lopulta ratkesi yksi sauma….



Nyt on Stenulla oikein hevi-juuseri meininkiä. Hienoa ettei heti yhdestä naarmusta anneta periksi ja rynnätä samantien lipevien markkinamiesten helmoihin.  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Tyhmähän nöösi on mutta mistä löytyi että tulee Saksasta kun hinnatkin USD ja CAD...



https://www.bike-components.de/de/Bj...=121676-silber

----------


## paaton

> Juu juu. Olisivat nyt senkin voineet teräksestä hieroa. 413mm kuituhaarukkaa 12mm akselilla ja flat mountilla ei taida ihan joka kioskista löytyäkään.



Geo tuossa näytti kyllä oikeasti mielenkiintoiselta. Pitkä ja matala tulee grävelliinkin.

----------


## paaton

> Nyt on Stenulla oikein hevi-juuseri meininkiä. Hienoa ettei heti yhdestä naarmusta anneta periksi ja rynnätä samantien lipevien markkinamiesten helmoihin.



Mä laittaisin tuon pienen vtutuksen piikkiin. Noin käy välillä itsellänikin. Jos hommat ei mene kuin elokuvissa, niin laitetaan lisää voimaa kehiin.

Tai sitten se pyöräkuume näkyy näin. Vanhaan on kiintynyt jo liikaa ja se on rikottava vaikka "vahingossa" ennen uuden hankintaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tunnistan itsestäni molemmat mainitut jutut.  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

^^ ei kyllä se oli nyt se tälli, joka väänsi emäputken entistä enemmän mutkalle, kun ratkaisi pelin. Ei olisi ollut enää toimivaksi kaluksi siinä kuosissa. Vähän se mutkalla ollut putki on häirinnyt henkisesti koko ajan eli siinä mielessä olet kyllä oikeassa, että enää ei tartte miettiä, että kelpaako vähän viallisena vai ei. Nyt pitää vaan kehittää uusi vastaava jostain. Ehkä ei kuitenkaan ruostumattomasta, kun ei mun käytössä taida rest of the life -hommat toimia kuitenkaan. Jos ei ruostu, niin paskon muuten. Mutta saa saapi nähdä.

----------


## nure

Kiitos Kotler,  oliskohan tuosta suorarunkoisen aihioksi? Periaatteitten vastaisesti painaviahan tuo on mutta...

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ^^ ei kyllä se oli nyt se tälli, joka väänsi emäputken entistä enemmän mutkalle, kun ratkaisi pelin.



Runkoa näkemättä voisi sanoa, että kyllä se oli korjaamaton paikka. Jos törmäysisku on saanut emäputken ja vinoputken liitosalueelle plastisen muodonmuutoksen, niin ei sitä helpolla oikaisemaan pysty. Se muutosalue olisi pitänyt löytää ja päästä lämmittämään sitä kohtaa ja ehkä jollain puristimella yrittää päästä painamaan muutosalue suoraksi.

----------


## JuissiS

Mites nämä eri valmistajien gravel-pyöriinsä ideoimat joustot toimivat nimismiehenkiharassa vai ovatko ne enemmän pikku tärinöiden vaimennukseen? Tänään meni puolitoista tuntia kiharaisilla hiekkateillä ja jossain vaiheessa tuli mieleen, että onko noilla edellytyksiä tärinän helpottamiseen.

----------


## nure

^Taidat tarkoittaa pyykkilautaa? Sellaisessa harva joustokeula muutenkaan toimii. 
Monasti vauhti tasoittaa moiset suht hyvin...

----------


## mackaiweri

> ^Taidat tarkoittaa pyykkilautaa? Sellaisessa harva joustokeula muutenkaan toimii. 
> Monasti vauhti tasoittaa moiset suht hyvin...



Muualla Suomessa puhutaan nimismiehen kiharoista.. Tarpeeksi ilmatilaa renkaassa (ja tottakai sopivat paineet), niin osa suodattuu pois. Kyllä täysjoustolla huomaa, onko iskarit auki vai lukittu..

----------


## paaton

> ^Taidat tarkoittaa pyykkilautaa? Sellaisessa harva joustokeula muutenkaan toimii. 
> Monasti vauhti tasoittaa moiset suht hyvin...



No ei kyllä tasota. Tuollaiseen patikkoon kun lataa gravellilla kovaa, niin on hetken kuluttua lähtö lähellä.

 Porkkalan grävell turneella jossain kela-siuntio kohdalla oli ainakin viime kesänä jäätävän syvää nimismiehenkiharaa. Alamäen jälkeen kovaa ajettava kohta isolla tiellä. 43mm renkaat ja reilu 2bar painetta. Ensin katoaa näkökenttä ja sen jälkeen tunto käsistä. Ja vauhtia oli takuulla riittävästi.

----------


## sf12

> Mites nämä eri valmistajien gravel-pyöriinsä ideoimat joustot toimivat nimismiehenkiharassa vai ovatko ne enemmän pikku tärinöiden vaimennukseen? Tänään meni puolitoista tuntia kiharaisilla hiekkateillä ja jossain vaiheessa tuli mieleen, että onko noilla edellytyksiä tärinän helpottamiseen.



Spessun Future Shock tasoittaa noita hieman. Veto päällä, painoa pikkasen pois käsiltä, niin noita ei edes kunnolla huomaa.
Trekin Isospeed ei nimismiehenkiharoille tee mitään. Muiden valmistajien gravelpyörien joustoista/tärinän suodattimista ei ole kokemusta.

----------


## sf12

> No ei kyllä tasota. Tuollaiseen patikkoon kun lataa gravellilla kovaa, niin on hetken kuluttua lähtö lähellä.
> 
>  Porkkalan grävell turneella jossain kela-siuntio kohdalla oli ainakin viime kesänä jäätävän syvää nimismiehenkiharaa. Alamäen jälkeen kovaa ajettava kohta isolla tiellä. 43mm renkaat ja reilu 2bar painetta. Ensin katoaa näkökenttä ja sen jälkeen tunto käsistä. Ja vauhtia oli takuulla riittävästi.



Mitä lujempaa noihin ajaa, niin sen vähemmän niitä edes huomaa. Pahin virhe on tulla jarrut päällä noihin.

----------


## paaton

No varmaan +40km/h noihin kiskottiin, eikä tosiaan jarruttaminen käynyt edes mielessä. Jossain kohtaa se tärinä vaan ylittää kropan sietokyvyn. 

Mutta joo, harvoin on noin pahaa kiharaa.

----------


## stenu

^ lötkö teräs - varsinkin etuhaarukassa - jeesaa noissa tilanteissa aika paljon, mutta hitto, kun sekään ei selviä auton kanssa törmäämisestä ja nyt ei ole ihan maailman paras aika koittaa kehittää jotain tilalle.

Onneksi on toi yksivaihteinen pandemiagravel. Se liikkuu, vaikka kaikki maailman vaihdeosat ja pyörät olisi myyty loppuun.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> No ei kyllä tasota. Tuollaiseen patikkoon kun lataa gravellilla kovaa, niin on hetken kuluttua lähtö lähellä.
> 
>  Porkkalan grävell turneella jossain kela-siuntio kohdalla oli ainakin viime kesänä jäätävän syvää nimismiehenkiharaa. Alamäen jälkeen kovaa ajettava kohta isolla tiellä. 43mm renkaat ja reilu 2bar painetta. Ensin katoaa näkökenttä ja sen jälkeen tunto käsistä. Ja vauhtia oli takuulla riittävästi.



Olen myös ajanut alamäessä vastaavaan rytkytykseen: näkökyky katosi ja ainoa mitä pystyi tekemään, oli pitää tangosta kiinni, polkeminen loppui seinään. Tilanteessa ei ollut hallinnasta jäljellä juuri mitään.

Tuossa oli poikkeuksellisen syvää kiharaa, sellaista, mihin harvemmin törmää.

Olisi mielenkiintoista käydä mittaamassa, onko kiharoiden aallonpituus aina sama, vai onko eroja. Saviselle tielle syntyneisiin aallonpituudeltaan huomattavasi pidempiä heittoja on tullut vastaan, samalla tavalla säännöllisiin.

Kuvittelisin myös pyörän akselivälin suhteen kohdalle osuvaan kiharaan vaikuttavan aallon syvyyden lisäksi tulemaan.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Mutta tässä on varmasti kyse sellaisesta kiharasta, jossa pystyy keventämään takapuolta, löysäämään käsistä ja nostamaan vauhtia.

----------


## Qilty

^nii, mitä te nyt puhutte vääränlaisista kiharoista?

Itelle ei kans ole osunu kun noita näkökentän sumentavia kiharoita vaikka renkaat on ollut 43-50c. Tai en mä oikein muita edes laske nimismiehenkiharaksi, eikä niihin varmaan auta kun jousto tai siirtyä keskelle tietä...

----------


## JuissiS

> ^nii, mitä te nyt puhutte vääränlaisista kiharoista?
> 
> Itelle ei kans ole osunu kun noita näkökentän sumentavia kiharoita vaikka renkaat on ollut 43-50c. Tai en mä oikein muita edes laske nimismiehenkiharaksi, eikä niihin varmaan auta kun jousto tai siirtyä keskelle tietä...



Minun tapauksessani tosiaan kyse oli arviolta jopa 10 cm syvistä kiharoista, joihin en väsyneenä keksinyt mitään toimivaa nopeutta. Näitä teitä löytyi Jämin ympäristöstä montakin ja useimpia yhdisti se, että koko tien leveydeltä ei löytynyt tasaista kohtaa. Sellaista jälkeä ei varmaan saa pelkästään ajamalla aikaiseksi, vaan myös tienpidossa on jotain pielessä.

Laitetaan Future Shock muistiin, vaikka pyörää ei olekaan tarkoitus vaihtaa vielä vuosiin. Renkaissakin oli taas vaihteeksi liikaa painetta mikä varmaan osaltaan korosti pingispallomaista tunnetta.

----------


## r.a.i

https://redshiftsports.com/products/...uspension-stem

Tommosia näkyy joissain moderneissa gräveleissä, en ihmettelisi vaikka tämän tyyppisiä ratkaisuja tulisi markkinoille enemmänkin. EI ole kokemusta, mutta jos jäykällä hiilarigravelilla ajaisin, voisi houkutus olla suuri kokeilla. Maantiepyörään olen harkinnut.

----------


## kauris

Kiharoista vielä. Jotenkin epäilen ettei pyörällä pääse tarvittavaan nopeuteen jossa rengas ei enää putoa kunnolla ennen seuravaa nyppylää. Autolla tarvittava nopeus on muistaakseni jossa lähempänä 80 kmh kuin 60 kmh. Mutta kun riittävä nopeus on niin se on kyllä jännä tunne kun pomppiminen katoaa hyvin pieneksi hennoksi tärinäksi.

----------


## TheMiklu

Canyon Grizl pääsi kunnon koeajoon Raahe-Kalajoki-Raahe reissulle. Kyllä toimi hienosti ja Shimanon GRX, vaikka Sramin 1x on omaan makuun parempi, toimi ihan kivasti. Olisiko nuo vivut aavistuksen jämäkämmät soraversioissa kuin maantie? Kyyti oli kyllä mukavaa jopa myllyteiden "soralla" vaikkakaan pahimpia teitä ei reitille sattunut.
Kuvan setupissa on ohjaamo korkea ja penkki vaihtui luotto Fabric Scooppiin ennen reissua kuvan oton jälkeen.
Pitää vielä ajoasentoa mietiskellä ankarasti nimittäin tuo pysty asento oli kyllä testipoluilla hauska ajettava.

----------


## Qilty

> https://redshiftsports.com/products/...uspension-stem
> 
> Tommosia näkyy joissain moderneissa gräveleissä, en ihmettelisi vaikka tämän tyyppisiä ratkaisuja tulisi markkinoille enemmänkin. EI ole kokemusta, mutta jos jäykällä hiilarigravelilla ajaisin, voisi houkutus olla suuri kokeilla. Maantiepyörään olen harkinnut.



Tämähän varmasti käsiä säästää, mutta vaimennus täytyisi olla akselien ja rungon välissä jotta se oikeesti auttaisi esim tollaseen kiharaan. Tota shockstoppia itsekin meinasin kerran ostaa, samalla valmistajalla on myös joustava satulatolppa.

----------


## Qilty

> Canyon Grizl pääsi kunnon koeajoon Raahe-Kalajoki-Raahe reissulle. Kyllä toimi hienosti ja Shimanon GRX, vaikka Sramin 1x on omaan makuun parempi, toimi ihan kivasti. Olisiko nuo vivut aavistuksen jämäkämmät soraversioissa kuin maantie? Kyyti oli kyllä mukavaa jopa myllyteiden "soralla" vaikkakaan pahimpia teitä ei reitille sattunut.
> Kuvan setupissa on ohjaamo korkea ja penkki vaihtui luotto Fabric Scooppiin ennen reissua kuvan oton jälkeen.
> Pitää vielä ajoasentoa mietiskellä ankarasti nimittäin tuo pysty asento oli kyllä testipoluilla hauska ajettava.



Tämä on kyllä iso parannus Grailiin, ainakin omaan silmään.

----------


## Jona

> https://redshiftsports.com/products/...uspension-stem
> 
> Tommosia näkyy joissain moderneissa gräveleissä, en ihmettelisi vaikka tämän tyyppisiä ratkaisuja tulisi markkinoille enemmänkin. EI ole kokemusta, mutta jos jäykällä hiilarigravelilla ajaisin, voisi houkutus olla suuri kokeilla. Maantiepyörään olen harkinnut.



Yllättävän toimiva, tuntuu siltä kuin olisi pari-kolme pykälää leveämpi rengas alla. Pikkuvärinöitä suodattaa hienosti.

----------


## stenu

Laitoin tilaten hiilikuitua ja moderneja standardeja valmiiksi paketoituna, että saan jonkun vaihdepyörän alle. Pitääköhän sitä nyt sitten luopua parrastakin..?  :Hymy:

----------


## tchegge_

Kohta alkaa hydraulisten levyjarrujen ja 15mm läpiakselien hehkutus ja tunnelmointi. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## Jami2003

Ainakin pitää spandexit ostaa. Hiilarilla ei millään lökäpöksyillä ajeta vaikka kuinka gravel.

----------


## ranttis

> https://redshiftsports.com/products/...uspension-stem
> 
> Tommosia näkyy joissain moderneissa gräveleissä, en ihmettelisi vaikka tämän tyyppisiä ratkaisuja tulisi markkinoille enemmänkin. EI ole kokemusta, mutta jos jäykällä hiilarigravelilla ajaisin, voisi houkutus olla suuri kokeilla. Maantiepyörään olen harkinnut.



Hommasin keväällä tän maantiepyörään ja olen kyllä tosi tyytyväinen kun oli pikku tärinän kanssa ongelmia. Jossain kohtaa hommaan myös cycloon (tai tulevaan graveliin).

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Ainakin pitää spandexit ostaa. Hiilarilla ei millään lökäpöksyillä ajeta vaikka kuinka gravel.



Parran kera lökäpöksyt ok myös kuitupyörän satulassa. :Vink:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Laitoin tilaten hiilikuitua ja moderneja standardeja valmiiksi paketoituna…



Kerro nyt ihmeessä lisää, mistä moinen ajatus oikein lähti ja mitä on tulossa?  :Vink:

----------


## K.Kuronen

Canyon+Grizl+Ekar?

----------


## JackOja

Olen järkyttynyt. Melkoinen takinkääntö  :Nolous:  Vaikka on sen suuntaista puhetta viime kuukausina ollutkin.

Canyon? 3T? Open?

----------


## r.a.i

> Laitoin tilaten hiilikuitua ja moderneja standardeja valmiiksi paketoituna, että saan jonkun vaihdepyörän alle. Pitääköhän sitä nyt sitten luopua parrastakin..?



Siitä on hyvä tehdä sit rospuuttobiitteri ja laittaa ensi kesälle terästä tilaukseen..

----------


## stenu

> Kerro nyt ihmeessä lisää, mistä moinen ajatus oikein lähti ja mitä on tulossa?







> Olen järkyttynyt. Melkoinen takinkääntö  Vaikka on sen suuntaista puhetta viime kuukausina ollutkin.



Ei takin, vaan emäputken..  :Hymy: 

Teiltä saattoi mennä ohi mun pikku episodi erään Corollan kanssa. Etuhaarukka oikeni suunnilleen oikeisiin mittoihinsa, mutta emäputki ei sitten enää oiennut ja kun oli vähän kiero jo sen edellisen korjauksen jäljiltä, niin nyt on uusi tulossa XCR:stä, mutta niitä(kään) ei saa Suomeen ihan sekunnissa, kun maailmanaika on mikä on. Joku käyttörunko Gravasta varmaan vielä tulee, mutta ei ehkä enää ykköspyörä.

Lisähuomiona: kuulin myös, että esim. Columbuksen BSA-kokoiset keskiömuhvit on loppu suunnilleen kaikkialta. Custom-pajoillakin on pillit käyneet kuumina.

Laitoin aamulla Stiggyn tilaukseen - niin ja Bernatilta muuten - koska en jaksa puolta vuotta tjsp ajella pelkillä yksivaihteisillakaan. Aattelin, että kun se on vähän sellainen epägravel gravel, niin sillä voisi ajella Helcx:t myös, kun ne syö vanteita enemmän kuin vuoden graveloinnit. Lisäksi Ylläksellä tunturinrinteitä vannejarrujen kanssa lasketellessa tuli vähän sellainen olo, että ehkä sitä voisi yksi levyjarrullinen käyrätankoinen olla ja levareista olen aina ollut vähän sitä mieltä, jos sellaiset tulee, niin sitten voi mennä suoraan syvään päätyyn. Se on vaan ihme hommeli, kun 180-senttisille tehdään edelleenkin pääasiassa vain väärän kokoisia pyöriä. Viikon arvoin kokoa, enkä vieläkään ole ihan varma, että meneekö persiilleen.





> Siitä on hyvä tehdä sit rospuuttobiitteri ja laittaa ensi kesälle terästä tilaukseen..



Juuri näin ja taiskin käydä niin, että on jo keskustelut käynnissä.

Ps. näyttää hyvältä.

----------


## paaton

Eli uusi pyörä on bernalin tekemä xcr stiggy!  Oli kyllä selkeä vastaus  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Arvelinkin että Stigmata sieltä on tulossa.

----------


## stenu

^^ Heh.. Ei kun siis tilasin Stigmatan, jonka siis tilasin Bernatilta, joka siis on ex. Mr. Cyclo Bicycles ja siis nykyään työskentelee Eat Sleep Cycle -nimisessä gironalaisessa yrityksessä, joka myy pyöriä ja pyöräilyelämyksiä ja josta sattumalta sattui löytymään suunnilleen Euroopan viimeiset tänvuotiset Stigmatat. 2022 värit on kelvottomat.

Mutta tulee nyt sit 56-senttinen ja sen 17-senttinen emäputki vähän epäilyttää. Saa nähdä tuleeko siitä todellinen setämiespyörä ajoasentoa myöten  :Hymy:  54-senttinen olisi ollut niin lyhyt, että olisi tarvinnut luultavimmin 11-senttisen stemmin.

E: niin ja XCR:stä on toistaiseksi tulossa vaan uusi emäputki vanhaan runkoon ja tuskin muuta tuleekaan.

----------


## Jukka

Onnea Stenu uudesta pyörästä! Itsekin mietin Stigmataa jossain vaiheessa oman Secanin rinnalle, mutta näin lyhyelle ja pitkäkätiselle ei oikein se geometria tuntunut sopivalta ajateltuun käyttöön. Eipä noita muitakaan kiinnostavia pyöriä oikein saa tällä hetkellä niin mennään tämä vuosi sitten pelkällä Secanilla (maastopyörien ohella). 

Itsekin muuten onnistuin osallistumaan kolariin (vastaantuleva pyöräilijä ajoi suoraan eteen, kun lähti ohittamaan kävelijöitä) viikko ennen Alppien ylitys reissua ja sen seurauksena pitäis varmaan keula vaihtaa tuohon graveliin varmuudeksi. Ongelmana vaan on, kun Fairlightin omaa keulaa saa joskus ensi keväänä. Ritheyltä löytyis kiinnostava Adventure gravel fork, mutta sen kanssa pitäis käyttää keulaputken reduceria, mutta kaipa sekin toimis (kun EC 44/30 alalaakeria ei löydy maailmasta oranssina)... Onneksi molemmat kuskit säilyivät kolarissa ilman isoja vahinkoja ja sain Alppireissunkin jo tehtyä suunnitelmien mukaisesti.

----------


## paaton

> ^^ Heh.. Ei kun siis tilasin Stigmatan, jonka siis tilasin Bernatilta, joka siis on ex. Mr. Cyclo Bicycles ja siis nykyään työskentelee Eat Sleep Cycle -nimisessä gironalaisessa yrityksessä, joka myy pyöriä ja pyöräilyelämyksiä ja josta sattumalta sattui löytymään suunnilleen Euroopan viimeiset tänvuotiset Stigmatat. 2022 värit on kelvottomat.
> 
> Mutta tulee nyt sit 56-senttinen ja sen 17-senttinen emäputki vähän epäilyttää. Saa nähdä tuleeko siitä todellinen setämiespyörä ajoasentoa myöten  54-senttinen olisi ollut niin lyhyt, että olisi tarvinnut luultavimmin 11-senttisen stemmin.
> 
> E: niin ja XCR:stä on toistaiseksi tulossa vaan uusi emäputki vanhaan runkoon ja tuskin muuta tuleekaan.



Tuollaista se noiden kanssa on. Joko 17deg, tai liian pitkä stemmi. 17deg on rumempi, mutta varmasti ajettavuuden kannalta fiksumpi vaihtoehto.

Edit: Aika pitkä reachihan tuossa 54 koossakin olisi ollut? 56 stack 600mm. Hui.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ei takin, vaan emäputken..  Teiltä saattoi mennä ohi mun pikku episodi erään Corollan kanssa...



Kyllä tämä oli tiedossa. Mutta yllätys oli kun sielukas teräs korvataan epoksipuurolla.  :Hymy: 

Mutta se Gravan emäputken uusinta kiinnostaa. Lähetätkö rungon sinne korjattavaksi, vai kuinka se tapahtuu?

----------


## JackOja

> Kyllä tämä oli tiedossa. Mutta yllätys oli kun sielukas teräs korvataan epoksipuurolla.



Juu ei ollut mennyt ohi.

Kun muistelee niin olethan tosiaan Stigmatan positiiviseen sävyyn maininnut takavuosina.

----------


## stenu

> Tuollaista se noiden kanssa on. Joko 17deg, tai liian pitkä stemmi. 17deg on rumempi, mutta varmasti ajettavuuden kannalta fiksumpi vaihtoehto.
> 
> Edit: Aika pitkä reachihan tuossa 54 koossakin olisi ollut? 56 stack 600mm. Hui.



Mulla on pitkä selkä, Gravassa reach on 399 mm (mutta melkein vaaka vaakaputki, ja pari senttiä speicereitä + ohjainlaakerin kuppi, mitkä kyllä lyhentää todellista reachia jonkin verran ja hankaloittaa myös vertailua. Siksi meni niin arpomiseksi. Viisnelosessa olis ollut sentin lyhyempi vaakaputki kuin mun vanhassa Gunnarissa, joka sekin tuntuu aavistuksen lyhyeltä. Mutta tosiaan 17 cm on aika paljon. Niinkään aerouden takia mua se ei epäilytä, mutta saa nähdä mitä selkä tykkää pystymmästä ajoasennosta.

----------


## stenu

> Kyllä tämä oli tiedossa. Mutta yllätys oli kun sielukas teräs korvataan epoksipuurolla. 
> 
> Mutta se Gravan emäputken uusinta kiinnostaa. Lähetätkö rungon sinne korjattavaksi, vai kuinka se tapahtuu?



No nyt pitää mennä sillä, mitä kaupasta saa. N+1 ei kyllä varsinaisesti innosta, joten maasturi saattaa olla kierrättämisuhan alla, jos Stigmata toimii. Tahkolla en ole käynyt enää mineen vuoteen ja nyt tän kesän Lapin lomakin tuntui gg-pyörällä kivemmalta kuin maasturilla. Niin ja voihan tässä käydä niin, että Stigmata onkin sellainen quiver killeri kuin väitetään ja siitä seuraakin n-1 tai vaikka -2  :Hymy: 

Sielukkaat teräät on mun mielestä parhaimmillaan vannejarruilla ja teräskeulalla enkä viitsinyt laittaa uutta vannejarrurunkoa tilaukseen ennen kuin selviää, millainen vanhasta tulee. Puhdas järkivalinta siis.

Eetu (@oulufixed) hitsannee uuden emäputken vanhaan ihan täällä Hesassa. Cyclolla on ollut hommat seis jo jonkun aikaa, joten siitä ei ole apua ja muutenkin pääsen helpommalla, kun ei tartte lähettää ulkomaille. Sitä en ole vielä päättänyt, että mitä teen maalauksen suhteen, mutta Eetulla on välineet myös maalaamiseen tarvittaessa.

----------


## JackOja

> .... Ritheyltä löytyis kiinnostava Adventure gravel fork, mutta sen kanssa pitäis käyttää keulaputken reduceria, mutta kaipa sekin toimis....



Miten se reduceri toimii tuon integroidun alakoolin kanssa?

Itsellä tuo haarukka, on kiva ja hyvä

----------


## paaton

> Mulla on pitkä selkä, Gravassa reach on 399 mm (mutta melkein vaaka vaakaputki, ja pari senttiä speicereitä + ohjainlaakerin kuppi, mitkä kyllä lyhentää todellista reachia jonkin verran ja hankaloittaa myös vertailua. Siksi meni niin arpomiseksi. Viisnelosessa olis ollut sentin lyhyempi vaakaputki kuin mun vanhassa Gunnarissa, joka sekin tuntuu aavistuksen lyhyeltä. Mutta tosiaan 17 cm on aika paljon. Niinkään aerouden takia mua se ei epäilytä, mutta saa nähdä mitä selkä tykkää pystymmästä ajoasennosta.



Joo ja ei se 17deg stemmi oikeasti niin kamala ole. Sillä saat keulan matalaksi, eikä ajettavuuteen tule muutoksia liian pitkän stemmin vuoksi, jonka 54 koko olisi varmaankin vaatinut.

----------


## paaton

Stigmatan iso plussa kokoa arpoessa on  tuo normaali hytti ulkoisilla vedoilla. Integroitujen ohjaamojen kanssa voi tulla "summassa" tilattu runko kalliiksi.

----------


## Jukka

> Miten se reduceri toimii tuon integroidun alakoolin kanssa?
> 
> Itsellä tuo haarukka, on kiva ja hyvä



Tuo asia itseäkin mietityttää, laitoinkin jo kysymystä tuosta maailmalle. R2-Bikes esim. myy tälläistä reduceria, joka voisi toimia: Extralite Fork Cone Headset Reducer Extrabolt 16.

Edit. Tarkemmin kun katsoin Ritcheyn keulan mittoja, niin jäisi haarrukka visuaalisesti aika kapeaksi alakeulalaakerin alta, tuo nykyinen EC44/40 on aika paljon halkaisijaltaan Ritcheyn 47 mm isompi.

----------


## Plus

> Mulla on pitkä selkä, Gravassa reach on 399 mm (mutta melkein vaaka vaakaputki, ja pari senttiä speicereitä + ohjainlaakerin kuppi, mitkä kyllä lyhentää todellista reachia jonkin verran ja hankaloittaa myös vertailua. Siksi meni niin arpomiseksi.



Oletko vertaillu bikegeocalcilla? Sillä saa hyvin verrattua kahden fillarin kontaktipisteitä, ottaen huomioon ohjainlaakerin, spacerit, stemmin ja tangon reachin. Fit Deltalla näkee muutokset kätevästi.

110mm stemmi on mielestäni 72° HTA:n ja Stigmatan raken kanssa ainakin paperilla hyvä yhdistelmä, jos maantiepyörämäistä ajettavuutta arvostaa.

----------


## palikka

https://www.laufcycling.com/product/...nd-warrior-axs

Mites mieltä Laufista? Ei näytä hinnan kiroissa olevan kuin pienellä naksuttelulla 3700€ tuolle Rival AXS-mallille hintaa. Anywhere-malli tavallisella hiilikuituhaarukalla kevyempi painoltaan kuin myös hinnaltaan.
Vähän enemmän reachia ja vähemmän stackia. Minkä pituinen stemmi näissä on?

----------


## misopa

> ^^ Heh.. Ei kun siis tilasin Stigmatan, jonka siis tilasin Bernatilta, joka siis on ex. Mr. Cyclo Bicycles ja siis nykyään työskentelee Eat Sleep Cycle -nimisessä gironalaisessa yrityksessä, joka myy pyöriä ja pyöräilyelämyksiä ja josta sattumalta sattui löytymään suunnilleen Euroopan viimeiset tänvuotiset Stigmatat. 2022 värit on kelvottomat.



Stigmata on yksi niistä graveleista, joka herättää jonkin sortin omistamisen halua. (54 ois just passeli pikku fixauksella itelle, hmmm...  :Hymy: ) Mielenkiintoista kuulla sitten kokemuksia aikanaan.

----------


## stenu

^ kävikin niin, että ei tarvinnut ostaa sokkona, kun Larunpyörän henkilökunnalta löytyi 54-senttinen Stigmata - Laufilla(!), jonka ystävällisesti antoivat testattavaksi. Mahdun sen päälle ihan hyvin, joten koko vaihtui pienemmäksi.

Lauf muuten toimii ihan oikeasti hyvin ja paremmin kuin hyväkään teräskeula eli sille jollekin, joka kyseli apuja nimismiehenkiharaan, niin siinä on ratkaisu, jos ulkonäkö ei hirvitä.

----------


## paaton

Hieno juttu! 54 on omastakin mielestäni oikea koko.

----------


## stenu

Joo aika paljon hämää reach-mittojen kanssa, kun vertaa ohuella emäputkella, ulkoisella laakerilla ja parilla speiserillä varustettua pyörää zero stack -laakerilla ja slämmätyllä stemmillä varustettuun, vaikka yritin vatupassin kanssa mittailla ”efektiivistä reachiä” noista nykyisistä. 

Oon kyllä tyytyväinen, tulee leikkisämpi ja ketterämpi pyörä, kun ei ole niin iso/korkea runko. Siinä on myös semmoinen etu, että 54:sen geometria on muutenkin enemmän mun mieleen. 74-asteisen satulaputken kanssa saan 25 mm setback-tolppaan satulan suunnilleen säätövaran keskelle ja myös 71,5 asteinen/50 mm rakella oleva keula on kivempi kuin 56:sen melko perinteisen cyclocrossiset 72 astetta/45 mm. Tankoon nähden etupyörä saattaa jäädä jopa vähän edemmäksi kuin 56:ssa lyhyemmällä stemmillä.

Misopa, sinne jäi vielä 650b-kiekoilla ja mullet-1x-sähkö-Forcella varustettu. Pitkään mietin sitä, kun toiset kiekot hankin kuitenkin, mutta paino ja takapakkojen hinta piti mut erossa siitä eli karvalakkiversio Rivalilla tulee. Putkiosat menee vaihtoon joka tapauksessa ja ehkä vaihdan Gravasta Forcen kammet siihen ainakin siksi aikaa, kun se on telakalla. Ja taisi jäädä yksi Rival-versiokin.

Larunpyörässä sanoivat eilen, että luulivat 2021-Stigmatojen olevan tyystin myyty loppuun Euroopasta ja että heillä ei ole minkäänlaista hajua siitä, koska 2022-malleja saattaisi saada.. Tänään oli näköjään päivittynyt 2022-mallit SC:n sivuille. Eikä se beigenruskea ehkä niin pahalta näyttänytkään kuin, mitä pelkäsin. Lilaan en kykenisi.

----------


## miz

Kävin kans Larussa joskus testaamassa Lauffia. Tuntui kyllä yllättävän hyvältä tuo keula kaikilla alustoilla.
Ja pyörä kokonaisuutena myös, voisin hyvin hommata ja olla tyytyväinen.
Hintakin alkaa olemaan ihan ok, muistikuvan mukaan oli huomattavasti kalliimpi aiemmin (otin huomioon veron joka näkyy vasta lopussa).

En vaan pysty vieläkään ymmärtämään tuon eagle vaihteiston tarpeellisuutta gravelissa, mutta sehän on niin tarpeista ja käyttäjästä kiinni. Kai tuossa axs systeemissä toimii joku pienempikin pakka vai miten noita speksaillaan?

----------


## stenu

^ Ylläksen sorastetuilla ”mtb”-reiteillä 38/18-väleillä sinkula-CX-graveloidessa tuli pari kertaa mieleen, että just tommonen 650b ja Eagle-yhdistelmä olisi ihan paras. Siellä saa 12 kilsan lenkille 600 nousumetriä  :Hymy: 

Mutta joo, mäkin hankin toiset kiekot tavallisella HG-vaparilla ja laitan 11-36 pakan, kun toi Rival-versionkin välitysalue on mun mielestä turhan iso Etelä-Suomeen.

Kuulemma Espanjan maahantuojalla on vielä muutama pyörä noitten Eat Sleep Cyclessä olevien lisäksi eli, jos jollain muulla sattuu olemaan akuuttitarve, niin sieltä saa.

Noin muuten tämmönen ”Pandemia-gravel” pelastaa tilanteen, kun se liikkuu vaikka olisi kaikki maailman pyörät ja vaihde- sekä jarruosat myyty loppuun.

----------


## misopa

> Misopa, sinne jäi vielä 650b-kiekoilla ja mullet-1x-sähkö-Forcella varustettu. Pitkään mietin sitä, kun toiset kiekot hankin kuitenkin, mutta paino ja takapakkojen hinta piti mut erossa siitä eli karvalakkiversio Rivalilla tulee. Putkiosat menee vaihtoon joka tapauksessa ja ehkä vaihdan Gravasta Forcen kammet siihen ainakin siksi aikaa, kun se on telakalla. Ja taisi jäädä yksi Rival-versiokin.



Kiitos vinkistä, mutta menisi voimansiirto ja kiekot vaihtoon. Di2 on myös seuraavassa gravelissa jos (ja kun) sellaisen sivusiirron teen. Revoltissa ei mitään moitittavaa, mutta kun vaihtelun halu jne...  :Hymy: . Näytti tuota Stigmataa saavan myös runkosettinä (mikä olisi järkevin ratkaisu itselle), mutta saatavuutta oli tosi heikosti tällä hetkellä.

----------


## miz

Ok, eli sähkövaihteetkin toiminee fiksusti ja saa vaihdettua lennosta pienempää pakkaa. Hyvä niin ja houkuttelee sähköt nykyään jo minuakin vähän.

On varmasti noille maastovälityksillekin paikkansa. Itse kun ajelen Etelä-Suomessa ja mäkisimpiä reittejä on reitti 2000, Sipoo ja jotkut länsi-uusimaan reitit niin 42-32 on vielä ihan passeli kesäisin.

----------


## kervelo

> Ok, eli sähkövaihteetkin toiminee fiksusti ja saa vaihdettua lennosta pienempää pakkaa...



SRAMin omia Eagle 12sp -kasetteja ei taida löytyä muillla kuin maastovälityksillä eli 10-50 ja 10-52. Nuo ovat mielestäni hiukan turhan laajoja graveliin. Onko kokemuksia Eagle AXS -vaihtajan toiminnasta jonkun maantiepakan kanssa? 

On myös ennusteltu, että SRAMilta olisi "ihan juuri" tulossa AXS XPLR -sarja/sarjoja, niissä toivottavasti tulee lisää kasettivaihtoehtoja.

----------


## nure

Rotorilta HG yhteensopivia ja aika sopivia välityksiä... https://r2-bike.com/ROTOR-Cassette-12-speed-11-39-Teeth

----------


## nure

En tiedä miten nuo Force/RED kasetit  toimii Eaglen kanssa... Vapaaratasviidakko... Siis jatkokysymys: Löytyykö Krysium SL:ään sopivaa vapaaratasta ko. rattaille?

----------


## MAS

> SRAMin omia Eagle 12sp -kasetteja ei taida löytyä muillla kuin maastovälityksillä eli 10-50 ja 10-52. Nuo ovat mielestäni hiukan turhan laajoja graveliin. Onko kokemuksia Eagle AXS -vaihtajan toiminnasta jonkun maantiepakan kanssa? 
> 
> On myös ennusteltu, että SRAMilta olisi "ihan juuri" tulossa AXS XPLR -sarja/sarjoja, niissä toivottavasti tulee lisää kasettivaihtoehtoja.



Kun aihetta viime syksynä tongin niin tämä oli paras artikkeli minkä löysin https://blog.3t.bike/2019/09/12028/g...s-drivetrains/

Mietin noita muita vaihtoehtoja mutta päädyin sitten gravelissani perus-mullettiin eli 10-50 takapakkaan, edessä 40t. En ole katunut. Kevyemmällä lenkillä rolling-hills reiteillä vähemmän siloisilla alustoilla on ihan kiva ryömiä jyrkemmät kinkareet kasetin isolla lautasella. Tosigravelistit toki kiipeää samat mäet sinkulalla ja +400w fiksulla kadenssilla tai sitten ~250w jyystöllä. Kukin makunsa ja tarpeidensa mukaan.

----------


## miz

^
Joo, on hienoa että nykyään löytyy vaihtoehto kaikkeen käyttöön.
Vähemmän hienoa sitten on tuo vapaaratasviidakko.

----------


## JackOja

> En tiedä miten nuo Force/RED kasetit  toimii Eaglen kanssa... Vapaaratasviidakko...







> ...
> Vähemmän hienoa sitten on tuo vapaaratasviidakko.



Mistä viidakosta puhutte?

----------


## Föhn

Samaa ihmettelen. Samaten tuo krysium. Meinaa vissiin mavicin ksyriumia?

----------


## nure

Ai, Krysium vaikea...

----------


## JackOja

^onko sulla niissä Ksyrreissäsi ITS-4 vai ID360 -vapari

----------


## Föhn

XDR löytyy ainakin ID360 versiona bike componentsilta. Jos siis ajatuksena oli 12 lehtinen sähkösrammi. 
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ma...f-2016-p52823/

----------


## miz

Varmaan siitä tässä viidakkoasiassa puhutaan että graveleihin on aika paljon käyttökelpoisia pakkoja, ja erittäin monta vaparimallia mihin ne sopii. Ja tietty päinvastoin että mihin ei sovi.
Shimano/sram/campagnolo/maasto/maantie/xd/xdr/microspline/hyperglide/n3w…

Jos ei häiritse, niin hyvä teille.
Mun piti ainakin googlata mitä Xdr id360 versio tarkoittaa.

Olisihan se aika mukavaa napata pakka jossa rattaiden määrä ja välitykset on sopivat, ja laittaa kiinni valmistajasta ja standardista riippumatta..

----------


## nure

Jack, ID360...

----------


## Ari I.

Tässä vähän spessumpi pyörä ehkä ensi kesäksi: https://www.sklarbikes.com/merchandi...allroad-gravel

----------


## stenu

^ joo ja siitä hyvä, että löytyy rocker-dropit takaa, niin saa kasattua pandemia-graveliksi siihen asti, kunnes osia alkaa taas saamaan joskus A.D. 2027 tai jotain sinne päin  :Hymy:

----------


## kervelo

> En tiedä miten nuo Force/RED kasetit  toimii Eaglen kanssa... Vapaaratasviidakko...



Vapaarattaiden suhteen ei mitään ongelmaa pitäisi olla.

----------


## JKO17

Ihan vertailun vuoksi Scottin uusi gravel. Integroitu ohjaamo, aero ja kevyt. Tämä vissiin se suuntaus johon isot markkinat menossa, maantiepyörä ? isolla rengastilalla 

  ja pienillä geometriaviilauksilla.

----------


## Föhn

Tuo scotti herätti minunki kiinnostukseni. Runkona en löytänyt eikä mahda saadakaan.

----------


## JKO17

Juu, eivät ainakaan ilmoittaneet että saisi runkona.

Kolme mallia tai 4 jos kuvassa oleva oleva womens specific Addict Contessa lasketaan omaksi.
Tuo kuvan pyörä  2.599, seuraava malli 5.699 ja kallein 8.499.

----------


## Teemu H

Ei näy haarukassa kiinnikkeitä rahdille. Jos jotain omassa 3T Explorossa kaipaan, niin enemmän kiinnityskohtia (alaputken alle ja haarukkaan). Ehkä tuosta tulisi lisää painoa sitten, joten valmistajat punnitsevat hyötyjä ja haittoja. Scottille perinteisesti keveys on ollut tärkeää.

----------


## nure

^Jotenkin vaikuttaa ettei tuossa mallissa ole integroitu ohjaamo, hyvä niin! Onhan sellainen tyylikäs mutta hyvin epäkäytännöllinen...

----------


## Föhn

HMX kuituisena runkosetti on taatusti lähempänä viittä kuin neljää tonnia jos nyt ylimalkaan runkoja pelkästään tulee koskaan saamaan. HMF kuitu voi jäädäkin alle 4000. Ja tuo keveys tosiaan taitaa olla Scotilla eräänä kriteerinä. 54 senttinen HMX satulatolppineen integroituine ohjaamoineen ynnä pikkukilkkeet 1824g  
https://www.bikeradar.com/news/2022-...addict-gravel/

----------


## stenu

> Vapaarattaiden suhteen ei mitään ongelmaa pitäisi olla.



Käykö siis XD- ja XDR-vaparit ja -pakat ristiin? Sinällään vissiin viisampaa investoida pelkästään DT:n ratchet-napoihin näitten levarihommeleiden kanssa, kun niihin vaihtaa vapaarattaan nopeammin kuin pakan.

----------


## Föhn

11lehtiselle xd ja 12 lehtiselle xdr. Xdr menee 11 lehtinen kun laittaa spacerin. 12 lehtiselle maantie pakalle flattop ketju. Maastopakkaan sitten käy normaali. Mutta muistaakseni maastopuolen kettinki ei mene maantiepuolen AXS takavaihtajasta läpi.

----------


## markkut

> Sinällään vissiin viisampaa investoida pelkästään DT:n ratchet-napoihin näitten levarihommeleiden kanssa, kun niihin vaihtaa vapaarattaan nopeammin kuin pakan.



Silloin, kun vaihtaa. Itselläni jostain syystä niin jumissa DT 350 vapari, että irrotus vaatii kaikenlaista kikkailua.

----------


## JKO17

Scottin tyyppinen gravel sopisi allekirjoittaneelle varsin mainiosti, pääsin muutaman tunnin lenkkeilyä hiekkatiellä ja vähän vaativimmissa maastoissa, mukana juomapullot, puhelin ja luottokortti
Tuo alkaen hinta 2.599 hiilarirungolla+ shmanon grx 2 x 11 :lla on myös houkutteleva.
Kiinnityspisteitä löytyy "hyvin piilotettuna" toptubesta, etuhaarukasta ja seat staystä. Integroitu ohjaamo on näköjään vain kalliimmassa mallissa

----------


## Föhn

https://youtu.be/XN8_Ng3BoU0
Tämä juutuubi pätkä nosti intoa entisestään.

----------


## paaton

> Silloin, kun vaihtaa. Itselläni jostain syystä niin jumissa DT 350 vapari, että irrotus vaatii kaikenlaista kikkailua.



Onko varmasti ratchet vapari? Tuohan tippuu yksinääkin irti.

----------


## Föhn

Eikös se 350 ole 18T ratchet? Noihin napoihinhan löytyy myös avainkin. Muistaakseni

----------


## markkut

> Onko varmasti ratchet vapari? Tuohan tippuu yksinääkin irti.



Kyllä se ratchet on ja hampaita 54 kpl. Viime vuonna kun tuon huolsin niin lähti ihan noin tipahtamalla ja silloin ajattelinkin, että onpas ihanan helppo konstruktio, mutta eipä lähtenytkään enää tänä vuonna. Se viimeinen alumiiniholkki/spaceri on myös niin jumissa tananavan akselissa, etten ole sitä enää saanut irti ollenkaan.

En ilmeisesti ole ihan yksin tämän ongelman kanssa. Löytyy nettijuttua ja BAS-shopin (ranskalainen?) mekaanikkokin tunnisti ongelman. Häneltä sainkin hyviä vinkkejä ongelmaan. En tosin ole laakereiden kärsimisen pelossa uskaltanut ohjeiden mukaisesti akselia niin kovaa paukuttaa, että em. holkki olisi irronnut. En tiedä olisiko akseli ottanut jostain osumaa niin, että on aavistuksen kiero tms. Jotain sellaista mainintaa jostain keskustelusta löysin.

----------


## Föhn

Olet siis päivittänyt rattaat?

----------


## paaton

Et ole laittanut vassua väliin, etkä huoltanut vaparia. Laakerin sisäkooli "ruostunut" kiinni akseliin? Muuta en kyllä keksi.

----------


## paaton

Ne on vaan tosiaan hapettuneet/ruostuneet suolapskssa kiinni. Ei tuon kanssa ole ratchetilla mitään tekemistä. Rasvausta ja säännöllistä putsausta vaan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Njoo, kuivaan akseliin työnnetty vapari kiinni niin ne holkit jumii. Ihan sama onko kynsivapari vai ratchet niin tuolleenhan siinä saattaa käydä.

----------


## markkut

> Et ole laittanut vassua väliin, etkä huoltanut vaparia. Laakerin sisäkooli "ruostunut" kiinni akseliin? Muuta en kyllä keksi.



Alle vuoden käytön jälkeen huolsin ensimmäisen kerran, kun alkoi rullaillessa heittää ketjua pois eturattaalta. Siinä oli kyllä aika suolainen talvi takana päivittäistä työmatkaa. Mielestäni laitoin vaseliinia ihan joka väliin, mutta ehkä sitten liian vähän niihin paikkoihin, mihin olisi voinut reilumminkin laittaa. Tuo ratchettihan helposti alkaa takkuamaan, jos vaseliinia hölvää liikaa tai käyttää liian jäykkää tavaraa. Mistäkö tiedän?  :Leveä hymy:  Ei mitään hapettumaa ainakaan silmin ole havaittavissa.

^^^^ Tämä minun napa oli 54-hampaisella ratchetilla ihan uutena... Tai hetkinen, itse asiassa kun tuota kiekkoa Fillarifiilarilla kasautin, niin siinä oli jotain juttua, että vapaaratas ei sopinutkaan minun 11-rattaiselle maantiepakalle ja sitä sitten jonkin aikaa odoteltiin. Olisiko siinä sitten ns. päivitys tapahtunut.

----------


## paaton

Jep. Jos talven ajaa putsaamatta, niin kaikki jumii. Jopa shimanon kammet olisi hyvä käyttää välillä auki, jos suolavellissä liikkuu. Sai hakata aika kovaa keväällä.

----------


## markkut

Kun tässä nyt ollaan niin tietäjinä tietämässä, mitä olen tehnyt tai ollut tekemättä, niin kertokaapa, miksei se vapari irtoa helpolla nyt, vaikka akseli ja kaikki muukin on kasausvaiheessa 100-varmasti vaseliinilla voideltu?

----------


## Föhn

> ^^^^ Tämä minun napa oli 54-hampaisella ratchetilla ihan uutena... Tai hetkinen, itse asiassa kun tuota kiekkoa Fillarifiilarilla kasautin, niin siinä oli jotain juttua, että vapaaratas ei sopinutkaan minun 11-rattaiselle maantiepakalle ja sitä sitten jonkin aikaa odoteltiin. Olisiko siinä sitten ns. päivitys tapahtunut.



Todennäköisesti. 350 on vakiona 18 hammasta, 240:ssä 36. 54 hammasta jousineen saa ihan irto-osina. En muista nähneeni 54 hampaista vakiona tarjolla noihin hubeihin. En ole kyllä asiaan varsinaisesti kiinnittänyt huomiotakaan. Voin olla siten väärässäkin. Ehkäpä vapari on ollut 8-9-10 lehtiselle tarkoitettu jolloin 11-lehtinen kyllä vaatii uuden sopivan vaparin.

----------


## paaton

> Kun tässä nyt ollaan niin tietäjinä tietämässä, mitä olen tehnyt tai ollut tekemättä, niin kertokaapa, miksei se vapari irtoa helpolla nyt, vaikka akseli ja kaikki muukin on kasausvaiheessa 100-varmasti vaseliinilla voideltu?



Eihän se vapari ole kiinni millään muulla kuin sillä pienellä stefan huulloksella? Eli jos ei irtoa helposti, niin mielestäni laakereiden sisäkoolit ovat hapettuneet akseliin kiinni.

----------


## Föhn

> Kun tässä nyt ollaan niin tietäjinä tietämässä, mitä olen tehnyt tai ollut tekemättä, niin kertokaapa, miksei se vapari irtoa helpolla nyt, vaikka akseli ja kaikki muukin on kasausvaiheessa 100-varmasti vaseliinilla voideltu?



Oletko kokeillut irrottaa sitä pakan avulla? Pakka kiinni, lukkorengas sormikireyteen ja nostaa/nitkuttelee pakan takaa käsin.

----------


## kervelo

> Käykö siis XD- ja XDR-vaparit ja -pakat ristiin? Sinällään vissiin viisampaa investoida pelkästään DT:n ratchet-napoihin näitten levarihommeleiden kanssa, kun niihin vaihtaa vapaarattaan nopeammin kuin pakan.



https://www.sram.com/en/service/arti...%20behind%20it.

----------


## markkut

> Oletko kokeillut irrottaa sitä pakan avulla? Pakka kiinni, lukkorengas sormikireyteen ja nostaa/nitkuttelee pakan takaa käsin.



Mm. tätä se vaatii. Jotenkin noin rynkyttämällä kun saan pienen raon vaparin ja navan väliin niin siitä olen talttapääruuvarilla kiilannut vaparin irti. Sen silinterihatun muotoisen päätytulpan sisäpuoli on muuten osittain hinkkautunut paljaalle alumiinille, siitä on tullut noita akselin kierous tms. kaikki ei ole linjassa -ajatuksia. Viime huollon yhteydessä on vaparin laakeritkin vaihdettu (toinen oli vähän rouhea), joten ei pitäisi olla sisäkooleissakaan mitään hapettumaa. No nyt tuo taas toimii ihan mallikkaasti, joten eiköhän tämä kesä mennä näin ja katson syksyllä, josko purkaisi ja yrittäisi sen alumiiniholkinkin jollain irrotusöljyn, kuuman ja kylmän sekä raa'an väkivallan kombinaatiolla irrottaa.  :Hymy: 

Muoks:

Olikin tällä foorumilla se kiero akseli -tapaus:
https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...41#post2606941

----------


## hece

On muuten ko. napa tuon jälkeen ollut lähes päivittäisessä ajossa ilman ongelmia. Ehkä pari kertaa avattu. Mulla ollut tapana olla voimansiirron kanssa ongelmia mutta tämä 240s 18T on kestänyt kun sisuskalut vaihdettiin.

----------


## JKO17

Testasin tänään aeropyörän ja gravelin eroja nopeudessa. Tavallaan muuttujista johtuen nollatesti, mutta antaa varmaan jonkinlaista suuntaa mitä suuruusluokkaa nuo erot voisi olla.
Suhteellisen tasainen 6 km ympyrälenkki, asfaltti normaali tien piennar asfaltti, pientä nypytystä, tuuli n. 4 ms/s
Ajoasento hoodseilla, kohtuullisen samanlainen molemmissa ajoissa.
Pyörät oli  orbea orca aero, 55 mm kiekoilla ja gp5000 tubeleksena ja canyon gritz 40 mm terra speedeillä (nämä yhdet nopeimmista gravelrenkaista, eroa testeissä vs gp5000 hieman yli 10 w per rengas).
watit aeropyörä: 178, nopeus 30,2
watit gravel 188, nopeus 29,0
En osannut sitten ajaa samoilla wateilla, ehkä eroa olisi tullut puoli kmh lisää.


Jos graveliin vaihtaisi vanteet ja renkaat , niin ero pienentyisi tuossa nopeudessa selkeästi,  ongelma vaan että gravelpyörä ei olisi tällöin enää gravelpyörä.
Minulla ja minun setupeissa pyörien välinen ero on  tuo, noin 30:n nopeudessa. Nopeuden kasvaessa ero lähtenee myös kasvamaan.
Eli aika pienet nämä erot on noilla wateilla.

edit: toisaalta aikaeroksi muodostui 22 sek, ja watteja 10 vähemmän

----------


## MAS

> Käykö siis XD- ja XDR-vaparit ja -pakat ristiin? Sinällään vissiin viisampaa investoida pelkästään DT:n ratchet-napoihin näitten levarihommeleiden kanssa, kun niihin vaihtaa vapaarattaan nopeammin kuin pakan.



Tietämys hieman huteraa näistä mutta tuorein käytännön kokemus seuraava: otin maasturissa (S Epic) olleet rakentamani kuitukiekot joissa SRAMin hubi, 12x142 akseli, XD vapari ja 12x10-50 kasetti ja siirsin BMC URSiin jossa alkuperäisillä kiekoilla testattu XDR ja 12x10-50 kasetti (+ Eagle AXS vaihtaja). Ketjut pienimmälle 10t leipäselle ja naks rahnuttivat runkoon. Pienestä oli kiinni, mutta ongelma oli selvä. Signatureen sitten ja siellä löysivät jostakin hieman pidemmän (n. 1,5mm) "hub axle cap"in ja sillä se rahnutus loppui. XD ja XDR pituuseroa kai se 1,85mm, mutta en ollut kuvauksista ymmärtänyt kyllä sen vaikutusta noin.

----------


## miz

Ihan selkeitä näköjään muillekin nämä eri vapari ja pakka-asiat, ei mitään epäselvyyksiä tai koettuja ongelmia eri kiekkojen/vapareiden ja pakkojen kanssa.

Kaikkihan selviää kun tarpeeksi perehtyy, mutta onhan tämä yhtä hanurista kuin pari muutakin pyörien lähes-standardia.

Tuohon ylläolevaan scottiin liittyen, onko nyt taas tulossa 2x vaihteistot takaisin, vai onko scott poikkeus tältä osin?
Kiinnostava fillari tuokin, mutta ei vaan shimanot kauheasti kiinnosta vaihteissa. Taitaa olla pelkkää shimppaa tarjolla?

----------


## Jami2003

Tuota Scottia on ollut saatavilla koko ajan 2x konversiona joten ei ole mikään uusi juttu. Mutta mitä nyt olen muita graveleita selaillut niin kyllä lähes kaikista löytyy myös 2x versiot. Se että jos sitten porukat ostaa lähinnä 1x versiota on toinen tarina.

Shimanon sähkövaihteet on parasta mitä on tarjolla ja kun ei tuollaisessa valmiissa paketissa mitään iloa saa langattomasta versiosta niin sitä ei kannata karsastaa.

----------


## paaton

> Ihan selkeitä näköjään muillekin nämä eri vapari ja pakka-asiat, ei mitään epäselvyyksiä tai koettuja ongelmia eri kiekkojen/vapareiden ja pakkojen kanssa.
> 
> Kaikkihan selviää kun tarpeeksi perehtyy, mutta onhan tämä yhtä hanurista kuin pari muutakin pyörien lähes-standardia.
> 
> Tuohon ylläolevaan scottiin liittyen, onko nyt taas tulossa 2x vaihteistot takaisin, vai onko scott poikkeus tältä osin?
> Kiinnostava fillari tuokin, mutta ei vaan shimanot kauheasti kiinnosta vaihteissa. Taitaa olla pelkkää shimppaa tarjolla?



2x on ollut aina oikea vaihtoehto nopeaan gravelliin, jolla ajetaan paljon myös maantietä. Scott on juurikin tuollainen.

Ja shimanon grx on ainoa oikea vaihtoehto 2x kanssa. Isot propsit tuosta scotille. Aiemmin noita tarjottiin sramilla. Ehkä johtui shimanon osien huonosta saatavuudesta.

Niin ja itse en koe mitään ongelmia vapaarattaiden standardissa. Shimano 11sp vapari käy kaikkeen. Srami itse loi ongelmat näiden 10t rattaiden kanssa.

----------


## misopa

Tämäkin tuleva uutuus Cannondalelta erittäin mielenkiintoinen. Harmi, että ei ole vielä geo-taulukkoa nähtävillä.

https://ciclimattio.com/p/supersix-e...45a20c63b1c8e1

----------


## paaton

> Tämäkin tuleva uutuus Cannondalelta erittäin mielenkiintoinen. Harmi, että ei ole vielä geo-taulukkoa nähtävillä.
> 
> https://ciclimattio.com/p/supersix-e...45a20c63b1c8e1



On joo. Tuollainen speed-gravell kyllä kiinnostelisi kyllä alkusyksyn ajoihin ja gravell kisoihin. Jotenkin se hyppy roadista tuntuu aina vähän isolta.

----------


## stenu

^^ Tossa vielä (ehkä) näyttää olevan mahdollisuus vaijerivedoille, mutta koskahan tulee ensimmäinen runko, missä sitä ei ole. Jossain kehuttiin sähkö-Rivalia toiminnaltaan paremmaksi kuin Forcea, mutta haukuttiin armottomasti ankkuriksi. Uskottiin kuitenkin, että tekninen toimivuus tekee siitä kiinnostavan ja sen kelpaavan pyöränoatajille painosta huolimatta.





> Shimano 11sp vapari käy kaikkeen. Srami itse loi ongelmat näiden 10t rattaiden kanssa.



Joo se on jännä nähdä, mitä Shimppa tekee 12-vaihteistensa kanssa. Hyväksyvätkö sen, että painot auttamatta kasvaa vai lähtevätkö Sramin kelkkaan. Tästä ei vielä käy ilmi, millainen pakka on 2x12:ssa ja aika näyttää, mitä tapahtuu, kun tulee 1x12 GRX.

Varmaa on kuitenkin se, että pikkuhiljaa menee vaihteistot uusiksi kaikilta Shimano-kuskeilta, kun eihän ne vanhat 11-vaihteiset enää riitä mihinkään. Joko on välitysalue liian suppea tai välitysten väliset hypyt aaaivan liian isot..  :Hymy:

----------


## Jami2003

Kehitys vaihteiden lisäämisessä taakse olisi saanut jäädä kymppiin   :Hymy: . Maasturissa on 12 pakka ja mikään ei mullistunut parempaan suuntaan...

----------


## TERU

Saman pettymyksen koin joitakin kuunkiertoja sitten, kun luulin suuren parannuksen seuraavan seiskapakasta ysiin siirtymisessäni, mitä hittoa 13-23 pakasta ysiin sain vain kaksi ulompaa ja rattaat tulivat reunoille, joiden tarve aivan nolla.
Sopivilla rattailla olin jo päätynyt samaan ja hyvin riittäviin välityksiin!

Nyt kahdessa ysi ja yhdessä kymppi, pitäähän kehityksen mukana pysyä, nyt taidan omissani olla huipulla...

----------


## paaton

Shimano ei siirry 10t rattaaseen. Juuri julkaistiin uudet isommat eturattaat ja sram joutui taipumaan samaan. 

Ja saahan shimanoon jo nyt 10t jos laittaa maastopakan, vaihtajan ja vaparin di2:seen. Kaverilla on tuollainen setup. Pakkoja menee kuin näkkäriä kurakelillä. Ne pienet rattaat ei vaan kestä hiekkapesua

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Saman pettymyksen koin joitakin kuunkiertoja sitten, kun luulin suuren parannuksen seuraavan seiskapakasta ysiin siirtymisessäni, mitä hittoa 13-23 pakasta ysiin sain vain kaksi ulompaa ja rattaat tulivat reunoille, joiden tarve aivan nolla.
> Sopivilla rattailla olin jo päätynyt samaan ja hyvin riittäviin välityksiin!
> 
> Nyt kahdessa ysi ja yhdessä kymppi, pitäähän kehityksen mukana pysyä, nyt taidan omissani olla huipulla...



Hieno homma. Hyvin moni varsinkin graveLLissa kokee tuollaisen pakan huonoksi.

----------


## misopa

^^ Shimanoon saa onneksi irtona nuo pienimmät rattaat, niin ei tarvitse koko pakkaa ostaa uusiksi. Sramin pakat menee sitten sulattoon.

----------


## markkut

> On muuten ko. napa tuon jälkeen ollut lähes päivittäisessä ajossa ilman ongelmia. Ehkä pari kertaa avattu. Mulla ollut tapana olla voimansiirron kanssa ongelmia mutta tämä 240s 18T on kestänyt kun sisuskalut vaihdettiin.



Okei, hyvä tietää! Muistaakseni se akseli ei kovin pahan hintainen ollut, että ehkäpä kokeilen vaihtaa jossain välissä. Hammasrattaat taisivat olla kalliimmat, mutta ne minulla ihan ok kunnossa.

----------


## JKO17

Jatketaan tuota nopeusasiaa; eli Orbea Aero vs Canyon Gritzl.
Vähän suuremmilla nopeuksilla n. 5 kilometrin vedot, sama reitti, sivumyötäinen 3-4 ms, korkeuseroa -15 m, asento hoodsit/aero, asento molemmissa "sama"
Orbea ; keskinopeus 42,3, watit 270
Canyon: keskinopeus 39,5, watit 274

Kolmenkympin ja noin 180 watin tehoilla ero n.1,5 kmh

Omaksi mielenkiinnoksi nämä ajelin, ja  ehkä tässä vertailen omenia ja perunoita mutta jotain yleispätevää suuruusluokkaa tässä voisi olla.

----------


## miz

> 2x on ollut aina oikea vaihtoehto nopeaan gravelliin, jolla ajetaan paljon myös maantietä. Scott on juurikin tuollainen.
> 
> Ja shimanon grx on ainoa oikea vaihtoehto 2x kanssa. Isot propsit tuosta scotille. Aiemmin noita tarjottiin sramilla. Ehkä johtui shimanon osien huonosta saatavuudesta.
> 
> Niin ja itse en koe mitään ongelmia vapaarattaiden standardissa. Shimano 11sp vapari käy kaikkeen. Srami itse loi ongelmat näiden 10t rattaiden kanssa.



Nonii, taas olen väärin ajanut. Ja liian hitaasti.
Mutta eihän mulla ole edes gravelia, vaan addict cx jossa on väärä keula gravelliin. Tässä kohtaa on peli menetetty joka tapauksessa niin olkoon vääränmerkkinen 1x vaihteisto.

Vakavasti ottaen, en tykkää Shimanon vipujen logiikasta jonka takia jäisi tuo todennäköisesti hankkimatta. Ellei sitten olisi di2, mutta ei kiitos mekaanisille vaikka hienosti toimivatkin (vipujen toimintalogiikkaa lukuunottamatta).

Niin, se Shimanon vapari käy melkein kaikkeen paitsi xd, xdr, microspline ja campan pakoille.

Lopetan omalta osaltani itkuvirren tähän ja yritän ajaa enemmän ja nopeammin.

----------


## paaton

Joo ja käännä se keula toisinpäin. Kulma paranee heti.

----------


## miz

> Joo ja käännä se keula toisinpäin. Kulma paranee heti.



Onko sitten ainoa oikea?

----------


## misopa

> Jatketaan tuota nopeusasiaa; eli Orbea Aero vs Canyon Gritzl.
> Vähän suuremmilla nopeuksilla n. 5 kilometrin vedot, sama reitti, sivumyötäinen 3-4 ms, korkeuseroa -15 m, asento hoodsit/aero, asento molemmissa "sama"
> Orbea ; keskinopeus 42,3, watit 270
> Canyon: keskinopeus 39,5, watit 274
> 
> Kolmenkympin ja noin 180 watin tehoilla ero n.1,5 kmh
> 
> Omaksi mielenkiinnoksi nämä ajelin, ja  ehkä tässä vertailen omenia ja perunoita mutta jotain yleispätevää suuruusluokkaa tässä voisi olla.



Peukku hymiö tälle.

Terra Speedin ja Snoqualmie Passin ero näytti olevan 5w parilta 30km/h vauhdissa jälkimmäisen hyväksi. Ero ei tuolla erolla kuroudu tuossa tapauksessa umpeen, vaikka siihen lisäisi sliksistä saatavan pienen aerohyödyn.

Contin GP5000 23mm ja Terra Speedin välinen ero oli 40km/h vauhdissa 13w/pari. Ja sitten esim. tangon leveys vaikuttaa, jos gravelissa leveämpi.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Niin ja itse en koe mitään ongelmia vapaarattaiden standardissa. Shimano 11sp vapari käy kaikkeen. Srami itse loi ongelmat näiden 10t rattaiden kanssa.



Olen samoilla linjoilla, niin pitkään kun 11 piikkinen kelpasi kaikille ei ollut mitään ongelmia. Sen 10 piikkisen takia piti kehitellä uusia vaparimalleja. Onneksi Sram tekee sentäs yhtä 12 lehtistä pakkaa joka käy tuohon kunnon vapariin.  :Hymy: 

Ps. JKO17 saa pisteet testailusta. Itse kun en aja kelloa vastaan tai numerolapun kanssa, niin tärkein mittari on fiilis. Jos joku tuntuu rullaavan kevyesti, niin se on tärkeintä. Ei haittaa vaikka oikeasti meno olisi hidasta, pääasia että tuntuu vauhdikkaalta.  :Vink:

----------


## palikka

Täältä myös isoa peukkua JKO17:n vertailun tiedoille. Tuo on yksinlenkkeilevälle aika yhdentekevää lopulta, että pääseekö erilaisella kalustolla sen 1-2km/h assulla nopeempaa, kun gravelilla voi kuitenkin ajaa "mistä vaan", kun reitit tekee vaikkapa Garminin sovelluksella / Google mapsin pohjalta. Onhan tuo maantiepyörä välillä ollut mielessä mutta kun tilaa eikä aikaa ole sille kolmannelle pyörälle kuitenkaan niin mitäpä moiseen rahoja tuhlaamaan

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Olen samoilla linjoilla, niin pitkään kun 11 piikkinen kelpasi kaikille ei ollut mitään ongelmia. Sen 10 piikkisen takia piti kehitellä uusia vaparimalleja. Onneksi Sram tekee sentäs yhtä 12 lehtistä pakkaa joka käy tuohon kunnon vapariin.



Nää 10-piikkisen syövät vaparit ei sentään syö pakkaa itseensä kiinni, että se siitä kunnon vaparista.

----------


## JackOja

Mulle uuden tähänkin topicciin sopivan brändin, Faran, bongasin MatthewNorwayn mainioista YouTube-rainoista (tsekatkaa, mies on lahjakkuus ja koomikkokin).

https://faracycling.com/

----------


## Qilty

> Nää 10-piikkisen syövät vaparit ei sentään syö pakkaa itseensä kiinni, että se siitä kunnon vaparista.



Onhan niitä hg vapareitakin teräksisenä. Tai alumiinisena missä muutama poori teräsvahvistettu kuten american classic kiekoissa, ehkä muissakin. Silti kyllä samaa mieltä siitä että xd on järkevin systeemi

----------


## stenu

Varsinaisesti se ei ole vaparin rakenteen vika, vaan pakassa olevien irtorattaiden, jos ne syö vapariin uria.

Toisaalta, kun on irtorattaita, ei tartte laittaa kaikkia yhtätoista ratasta uusiksi sen takia, että muutama pienemmän pään ratas on kulunut loppuun.

Osavalmistaja toki myy mielummin koko pakan, joten ainakin niiden kantilta katsottuna katsottuna xd on järkevin systeemi.

----------


## eepeli

Osaako joku sanoa olisko 184/87 Surlyn Straggler 56 (700c) liian pieni? Jos rakentelis rennon gravel pyörän siitä. https://surlybikes.com/bikes/straggler#spec-geo

----------


## stenu

^ Veikkaisin, että ihan passeli.

Setämiehen identiteettikriisipyörä.

----------


## huotah

^Sehän tuli nopeasti. Nätti fillari. Millaiset ensivaikutelmat?

----------


## Ari I.

^^ On kyllä nätti. Harmittaa kun omaa BMC URS Onea sai vain mustana. Hm, voiskohan sen maalata...

----------


## stenu

> ^Sehän tuli nopeasti. Nätti fillari. Millaiset ensivaikutelmat?



Kiitos. Mun silmään ulkonäkö vaatii totuttelua.

Joo se tuli jo alkuviikosta, mutta olen tapellut takavanteen tubelisoinnin kanssa. Offsetistä johtuen hylly toisella puolella on niin kapea, että teippi on harvinaisen hankala saada pitämään ja alkuperäinen teippaus ei siis pitänyt. Teippi tahtoo aueta reunasta sen verran, että päästää ilmat ja litkut vanteen ja teipin väliin ja sitä kautta pihalle. Nyt kuitenkin pitää ja toiset kiekot on tulossa.

Olen ajanut vasta kerran töihin ja eilen yhden perus-Espoo-lenkin, joten todellakin vaan ensivaikutelmat: Tarvii sentin pitemmän stemmin slämmättynä. Kevyt (renkaat ja putkiosat vaihdettuna, xtr-polkimilla 8,7 kg) ja jäykkä. Geometria toimii. Lyhyt perä on kiva ja yllättävän mukava. Etupää ei ole ihan niin epämukava kuin mitä pelkäsin, mutta epämukavampi kuin, mihin olen tottunut. Yhden lenkin perusteella ei ole sen nopeampi eikä hitaampi kuin vanha pyörä. Steilacoomit rajoittaa potentiaalia, jota olisi paksummilla renkailla vaikka mihin, mutta en ehkä oikein tiedä, että mihin tarpeeseen.

Kunhan toiset kiekot tulee, niin laitan CX-renkulat noille ja käyn testaamassa pari virtuaalista kisakierrosta jollain Helcx-radoista, joilta tosin muta puuttuu tällä hetkellä.

Ottaen huomioon, että toi on noin suunnilleen high-end-putkista kasatun custom-teräksen hintainen runko, niin wow factoria on aika vähän. Tai ehkä en ihan tiedä, että mikä ominaisuus olisi se, mitä pitäisi arvostaa, jotta sitä olisi. Setämiespyörän paikkaa toi ei tule viemään, mutta maastopyörän ehkä.

----------


## stenu

Heh luulenpa, että turhaan oottelet, koska se taitaa olla mun tällä ajokuntoisista pyöristä se, joka viimeisenä lähtisi kiertoon  :Hymy:

----------


## masa565

Moro,

Takana muutama vuosi maantiefillarilla (hiilikuitu) ja nyt himottaisi laajentaa cyclo/graveliin. Etsinnässä alle 2000-3000e pyörä. Olen 190 cm ja arvostan pyörässä sporttista ajoasentoa, kestävyyttä ja keveyttä. Osaatteko suositella jotain?

----------


## stenu

Nonni…tällä setupilla mennään nyt jonkun aikaa. Kammet vaihdan kevyemmiksi sitten jos tästä tulee pitempiaikainen kaveri. 8,5 kg polkimien kera noilla alumiinikiekoilla, jotka vaikuttaa todella hyviltä. Vaihtaa tarkemmin ja nopeammin 11-36-pakalla versus alkuperäinen 10-40. Hyvä pyörä toi on, varsinkin suorittamispyöräilyyn. Elämästänauttimismaisemienfiilistelypyöräilyy  n valitsisin toisenlaisen lähestymistavan.

Sellainen kysymys, että onko takakiekon pieni sivuttaisklappi ominaisuus noissa läpiakselihommeleissa? Mietin sitä jo meidän juniorin Chameleonin kanssa ja nyt tämän kanssa on molemmissa kiekoissa sama juttu.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Eipä kyllä ole.

----------


## mehukatti

Whaat? Hetken aikaa poissa täältä ja Stenulla on hiilikuitupyörä vaihteilla. Mitä tapahtui? Jos edes Stenu ei pidä kiinni periaatteistaan niin miten meillä muilla olisi mahdollisuuksia? No onnittelut kuitenkin Stigmatasta.

----------


## pturunen

> Sellainen kysymys, että on takakiekon pieni sivuttaisklappi ominaisuus noissa läpiakselihommeleissa? Mietin sitä jo meidän juniorin Chameleonin kanssa ja nyt tämän kanssa on molemmissa kiekoissa sama juttu.



Ei pitäisi olla. ei ole Stigmatassa eikä ollut Chamerleonissa aikoinaan.

----------


## stenu

> Whaat? Hetken aikaa poissa täältä ja Stenulla on hiilikuitupyörä vaihteilla. Mitä tapahtui? Jos edes Stenu ei pidä kiinni periaatteistaan niin miten meillä muilla olisi mahdollisuuksia? No onnittelut kuitenkin Stigmatasta.



 :Hymy:  Juu kiitos, tämä oli siis pakon sanelema juttu, kun otin setämiespyörällä yhteen  erään Corollan kanssa. Se kyllä noussee vielä tuhkasta kuin  Fenix-lintu, mutta ottaa aikansa, joten piti saada joku vaihdepyörä  alle. Aika näyttää jääkö tämä talliin.

Klapilla en tarkoita sitä, että kiekko heiluisi, mutta kun sitä heiluttaa sivusuunnassa, kuuluu navasta kevyt kolahdus tai sen tyyppinen ääni. Ei häiritse ajamista, mutta välillä esim kanttarilta dropatessa takapaa kolahtaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei ole omassa kalustossa moista, vaikka läpiakselit on kaikissa.

----------


## paaton

Kelluvat jarrulevyt kolisee?

----------


## paaton

Mulla on maantiepyörässä toiset kiekot fulcrumit, joiden laakereroinnin rakennetta en oikein käsitä. Normaalisti konelaakereiden välissä on väliholkki ja koko paketti vedetään päittäin yhteen. Fulcrumeista väliholkki puuttuu ja akselin toisessa päässä on samanlainen säätömutteri, mitä perinteisissä kartiolaakereissa. 

No, pieni päittäispainehhan tuolla tässä tapauksessa laitetaan. Vähän kuin shimanon hollowtech kammissa. Mutta herkästi tosiaan vähän kolkkaa takarengas, kun tuota kämmenellä napsauttaa. Alkuperäinen laakeri meni myös nopeasti rikki.

----------


## Qilty

> Juu kiitos, tämä oli siis pakon sanelema juttu, kun otin setämiespyörällä yhteen  erään Corollan kanssa. Se kyllä noussee vielä tuhkasta kuin  Fenix-lintu, mutta ottaa aikansa, joten piti saada joku vaihdepyörä  alle. Aika näyttää jääkö tämä talliin.
> 
> Klapilla en tarkoita sitä, että kiekko heiluisi, mutta kun sitä heiluttaa sivusuunnassa, kuuluu navasta kevyt kolahdus tai sen tyyppinen ääni. Ei häiritse ajamista, mutta välillä esim kanttarilta dropatessa takapaa kolahtaa.



Onko ne akselit riittävän kireällä? Eikös kuitenkin puristusvoima sen kiekon pidä paikallaa myös läpiakselipyörässä?

----------


## Qilty

> Mulla on maantiepyörässä toiset kiekot fulcrumit, joiden laakereroinnin rakennetta en oikein käsitä. Normaalisti konelaakereiden välissä on väliholkki ja koko paketti vedetään päittäin yhteen. Fulcrumeista väliholkki puuttuu ja akselin toisessa päässä on samanlainen säätömutteri, mitä perinteisissä kartiolaakereissa. 
> 
> No, pieni päittäispainehhan tuolla tässä tapauksessa laitetaan. Vähän kuin shimanon hollowtech kammissa. Mutta herkästi tosiaan vähän kolkkaa takarengas, kun tuota kämmenellä napsauttaa. Alkuperäinen laakeri meni myös nopeasti rikki.



Mulla american classiceissa sama systeemi, sillä saa laakereiden "esijännityksen" säätää. American classic sitä ainaki mainosti että tosi hyvä ja säästää laakereita, noissa on rosterilaakerit ja edelleen alkuperäiset. Nehän kuuluu säätää paikallaan ja sen verran kireelle että välys just häviää

----------


## stenu

^ mulla on vannejarrupyörien Kingeissä sama systeemi.

Mietin, että olenkohan kiristänyt takaläpiakselin liikaa ja laakereihin tulee hienoinen välys sen vuoksi. Napa puristuu päätyholkeistaan runkoon, joten navan ei kyllä pitäisi kolista akselin ympärillä. Pitää perehtyä, jahka pääsen pyörän äärelle. Navat on DT 370 originaalikiekoissa ja 240 noissa toisissa. Etupää ei mun mielestä pidä mitään ääntä. Eikä toi iso issue ole, vaikka olisi ominaisuus eikä vika.

----------


## kaakku

Ei DT:n navasta pitäisi lähteä kolinoita heilutellessa.

Onko 54 vai 56 runko stenulla. Se keltainen Stigmata oli hienoin väri, mutta ei tuokaan paha ole, ei ollenkaan..

----------


## stenu

54. On vähän lyhyt, mutta menee. Arvoin kokoa pitkään ja onneksi Larunpyöstä löytyi ystävällisesti henkilökunnan oma pyörä testattavaksi. Paaton oli oikeassa ja 56 olisi ollut ihan liian korkea. Cruzin kokosuositukset on mun mielestä yläkanttiin.

----------


## paaton

> Mulla american classiceissa sama systeemi, sillä saa laakereiden "esijännityksen" säätää. American classic sitä ainaki mainosti että tosi hyvä ja säästää laakereita, noissa on rosterilaakerit ja edelleen alkuperäiset. Nehän kuuluu säätää paikallaan ja sen verran kireelle että välys just häviää



Jep, noin minä itsekkin pähkäilin. Taisi olla niin, että tällä tavalla päittäinen paine saadaan molemmille laakereille.

----------


## markkut

Sattuipa sopivasti tuo stenun klappikysely. Viimeksi omalla Erdgeschossilla ajaessa vaihdoin Robert axlen peräkärrymokkulalle sopivan akselin Standertin omaan akseliin ja ennen liikkeelle lähtöä huomasin, että klappia on takakiekossa ihan silmin havaittavissakin, vaikka taatusti oli tarpeeksi kireällä. Vaihdoin tuon peräkärryakselin takaisin ja klappi hävisi. Napa siis dt 350 jossa aiemmin kuvailtuja vapaarattaan huoltovaikeuksia. En ole vielä ehtinyt tarkemmin tutkimaan, loppuuko Standertin akselissa kierteet kesken vai mistä kyse, mutta jotenkin aavistelen, että näillä voisi olla yhteys.

----------


## Adrift

Mulla on DT:n E1800 kiekot, joissa on kai 370 napa. Pyörä on vanha, joten vaihdoin läpiakseliholkit mukana tulleisiin pikalinkkuholkkeihin ja noiden kanssa on kyllä ollut ongelmaa. Joutuu kiristämään jumalattoman kireälle tai tuntuu, että navassa olis klappia. Takakiekko ei myöskään meinaa pysyä paikallaan, vaan ajan kanssa "nousee" haarukan pohjasta. 

Ostin samalla sixpackin uudet pikalinkut, mutta ilmeisesti ne oli melko paskat ja niiden kanssa joutu välillä kesken linkkiäkin kiristämään takakiekkoa uudestaan. Vaihdoin vanhoista kiekoista pikalinkun, jolloin parani aavistuksen, kunhan vaan on hiton kireällä, mutta kyllä tollakin kiekko turhan helposti liikkuu.

Ja ajossa tuon huomaa myös, kun alkaa pitää polkiessa naksuntaa, jos kiekko ei ole paikallaan.

Oon tässä kaipaillut jo läpiakselipyörää tuon ärsyttävän ominaisuuden takia, mutta ilmeisesti sekään ei oo niin autuas. Vanhoilla pikalinkkuspesifeillä kiekoilla ei ikinä lähtenyt vanne liikkumaan paikaltaan ajossa, joten tämmöset irrotettavat holkit ei todellakaan herätä luottamusta.

----------


## JKO17

> Moro,
> 
> Takana muutama vuosi maantiefillarilla (hiilikuitu) ja nyt himottaisi laajentaa cyclo/graveliin. Etsinnässä alle 2000-3000e pyörä. Olen 190 cm ja arvostan pyörässä sporttista ajoasentoa, kestävyyttä ja keveyttä. Osaatteko suositella jotain?




Tuollainen olisi saatavilla, toimitus parin viikon sisään tod.näk. 
Itse ostin version 6 toukokuussa ja olen ollut enemmän kuin tyytyväinen. Peruslenkkeilyssä ajaa asiansa hyvin, vaihdoin renkaat terra speedeihin kun ajossa mukana myös asfalttia kohtuullisesti,  oikein positiivisesti yllättynyt miten hipovanteiden hinnalla saa paljon pyörää. Testeissä tuota myös kehuttu, ainakin bikeradar ja cyclingtips, ei voi mennä pahasti pieleen

edit: tuossa oikea linkki, myös xl  ja m koko löytyy
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...nfarbe=GN%2FBU
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...ometry-section

edit2
Signaturesta Tampereelta ja ToniTonista kannattaa kysellä myös, BMC Ursia voi löytyä jota on tällä palstalla ja muutenkin kehuttu

edit3
Tunti sitten, eli kun kirjoitin viestin, niii tarjolla oli M, L ja XL kokoja, M ja XL:stä toimitus ensi viikolla ja L  koosta 13.8. mennessä.  Ei ole enää.

----------


## JKO17

Jatketaan vielä sen verran , että Canyon Grizl ja BMC Urs oli pyöriä joita itse katselin ja joita oli saatavissa viime toukokuussa. Tuo saatavuusasia oli minulle kuitenkin yhtenä määräävänä tekijä silloin.
Scottilta on tullut uusi Addict Gravel joka on ihan mielenkiintoinen , ja  joista mallimerkintä 30 sopisi hyvin tuohon hintahaarukkaan. En tiedä milloin sitä on saatavilla, ja voi olla että hintakin vielä nousee.



https://www.bikeradar.com/news/2022-...addict-gravel/

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ^ mulla on vannejarrupyörien Kingeissä sama systeemi.
> 
> Mietin, että olenkohan kiristänyt takaläpiakselin liikaa ja laakereihin tulee hienoinen välys sen vuoksi. Napa puristuu päätyholkeistaan runkoon, joten navan ei kyllä pitäisi kolista akselin ympärillä. Pitää perehtyä, jahka pääsen pyörän äärelle. Navat on DT 370 originaalikiekoissa ja 240 noissa toisissa. Etupää ei mun mielestä pidä mitään ääntä. Eikä toi iso issue ole, vaikka olisi ominaisuus eikä vika.



Mulla Kinesiksen oma linkkuläpiakseli ei ehkä kiristänyt tarpeeksi ja napa pääsi uskoakseni liikkumaan hieman väljän läpiakselin ympärillä. Mitään ääntä tai havaittavaa liikettä ei ollut, mutta jäljet ovat:



Nuo kulumat tuntuvat myös sormeen. Akseli on ollut samassa asennossa, joten kulumatkin ovat toispuoleiset. Vaihdoin pulttiläpiakseliin.

----------


## K.Kuronen

DT:n navoista valmistaja kertoo seuraavaa: https://www.dtswiss.com/en/wheels/wh...ing-technology

----------


## JackOja

> Mulla on DT:n E1800 kiekot, joissa on kai 370 napa. ...Vaihdoin vanhoista kiekoista pikalinkun, jolloin parani aavistuksen, kunhan vaan on hiton kireällä, mutta kyllä tollakin kiekko turhan helposti liikkuu.
> 
> ...
> Oon tässä kaipaillut jo läpiakselipyörää tuon ärsyttävän ominaisuuden takia, ....



Laita "pikkuläpipultti", eli 10 mm läpipultti, joka menee pikalinkkuhaarukkaan. Eikös noillekin navoille saa ao. holkit.

----------


## paaton

> DT:n navoista valmistaja kertoo seuraavaa: https://www.dtswiss.com/en/wheels/wh...ing-technology



Tuo kommenti valmistaja kertoo tuli kyllä itsellenikin mieleen. Mitään en tiedä, mutta kuulostaa epäilyttävältä tuo preloadin säätö asennuksen aikana ja sitten kun läpiakseli vedetään kiinni, niin liika paine poistuu. 

Siis tuohan on täysin yleinen tapa ja sääntö, että laakereiden tulee vastata sisäkooliin, kun se vedetään päittäin kiinni.

----------


## masa565

[QUOTE=JKO17;3079676]Tuollainen olisi saatavilla, toimitus parin viikon sisään tod.näk. 
Itse ostin version 6 toukokuussa ja olen ollut enemmän kuin tyytyväinen. Peruslenkkeilyssä ajaa asiansa hyvin, vaihdoin renkaat terra speedeihin kun ajossa mukana myös asfalttia kohtuullisesti,  oikein positiivisesti yllättynyt miten hipovanteiden hinnalla saa paljon pyörää. Testeissä tuota myös kehuttu, ainakin bikeradar ja cyclingtips, ei voi mennä pahasti pieleen

edit: tuossa oikea linkki, myös xl  ja m koko löytyy
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...nfarbe=GN%2FBU
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...ometry-section

edit2
Signaturesta Tampereelta ja ToniTonista kannattaa kysellä myös, BMC Ursia voi löytyä jota on tällä palstalla ja muutenkin kehuttu

edit3
Tunti sitten, eli kun kirjoitin viestin, niii tarjolla oli M, L ja XL kokoja, M ja XL:stä toimitus ensi viikolla ja L  koosta 13.8. mennessä.  Ei ole enää.[/QUOTE
]


Ok, mistä näitä voi käydä kokeilemassa vai uskaltaako oikeasti tilata ilman, että on kokeillut ollenkaan?

----------


## JKO17

Olen parissa tämän foorumin ketjussa tuonut esille Canyonin pyörät. Näkökulma on ollut  lähinnä se, että tässä markkinatilanteessa tuollainen Canyonin maantie-  tai gravelpyörä hintaluokassa 1000-2000 eur heti toimituksella on minusta  hyvä vaihtoehto,  ellei kotimaisessa kivijalkakaupassa ole vastaavaa tarjolla. Käytettyjen markkinatkin on aika ohuet ja hintataso, tai ainakin pyyntihinnat  ovat minusta keskimäärin korkeat.

Vaikka Canyonin pyörillä on palautusoikeus, niin lähtökohtaisesti olisi hyvä tietää mitä on tilaamassa, että on tilaamassa itselleen oikean kokoista pyörää  sekä jonkinasteinen käsitys pyörästä ja pyörän kokoonpanosta olisi myös hyvä olla.

Kotimaisessa kivijalasta on minusta kuitenkin mukavampi  ja tavallaan turvallisempi ostaa, ja yleensä pyrin myös siellä kauppoihin.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Tuo kommenti valmistaja kertoo tuli kyllä itsellenikin mieleen. Mitään en tiedä, mutta kuulostaa epäilyttävältä tuo preloadin säätö asennuksen aikana ja sitten kun läpiakseli vedetään kiinni, niin liika paine poistuu. 
> 
> Siis tuohan on täysin yleinen tapa ja sääntö, että laakereiden tulee vastata sisäkooliin, kun se vedetään päittäin kiinni.



Tuossa läpiakseli ajaa kaksilla rattailla: pitäisi puristaa riittävästi, että paketti pysyy nipussa ja toisaalta olla puristamatta liikaa laakereiden kannalta. Eikä läpiakseleita ole vain yhdenlaisia.

Itse vedän akselit vain momenttiin ja tyydyn siihen. Toistaiseksi DT:n laakerit tuntuvat kestävän ja pyörivän.

----------


## Adrift

> Laita "pikkuläpipultti", eli 10 mm läpipultti, joka menee pikalinkkuhaarukkaan. Eikös noillekin navoille saa ao. holkit.



Tarkoitat jotain tällaista? https://r2-bike.com/DT-SWISS-Quickre...TA10-135x10-mm

Enpä tiennyt tuollaisen olemassaolosta/sopivuudesta, mutta pitääpä katsella, josko löytyy holkkeja ja jaksaa tilailla.

----------


## JackOja

> Tarkoitat jotain tällaista?



Juuri tuollaista. Eteen saa vastaavan.

----------


## stenu

^ Ongelma ratkennee myös Shimanon tai Campan pikalinkuilla, koska ne pitää merkittävästi paremmin kuin cam lever -tyyppiset. 





> DT:n navoista valmistaja kertoo seuraavaa: https://www.dtswiss.com/en/wheels/wh...ing-technology



Kiitos tästä. Näköjään se tosiaan menee noin, että kun akselin vetää liian tiukalle, puristaa se preloadin laakereista pois ja laakereihin tulee pienen pieni klappi. Varmaan siis rullaa parhaiten niin, jos ajoittaiset kolahdukset ei haittaa. Kun akselin linkun jättää vähän löysemmälle, klappi käytännössä katoaa. Vähän jäi epäselväksi, että kumpi olisi oikeampi tapa.

----------


## paaton

Ei tuosta pitäisi kyllä mitään kolinoita tulla. Laakerivälys on niin pieni. Ja se oikea tapa on vetää akseli kireälle. Sehän vain vetää ne sisäkoolit vastakkain päätyholkkien avulla. 

En oikein käsitä miten tuo vähentää preloadia. Holkinhan pitäisi silloin antaa periksi.

----------


## stenu

En oo insinööri, mutta niin mä tuon ymmärtäisin. Kun akselin kiristää, niin päätyholkki työntää laakerin ulkokehää sisäänpäin ja akseli sisäkehää ulospäin. Kun puristusta ei ole, laakeripinnat ovat jännittyneet kuulia vasten. Puristus työntää laakeripinnat irti kuulista. Preload kuolettuu ja laakerit pyörii vapaasti ja kuluvat vähemmän. Jos taas akselin vetää vieläkin tiukemmalle, puristuu kuulat kehien vastapäiseen laitaan ja klappi varmaan katoaa myös niin, mutta en tiedä miten ylitiukkaan kuiturungossa kannattaa kiristellä..

E: Kuvassa siis pre load -tilanne, kun akselia ei ole kiristetty



Sen, mitä olen meidän jälkikasvun takia pyörinyt ratapyörähommissa mukana, niin avolaakerilliset ratanavat ainakin pyritään säätämään aina niin, että kun kiekko on kiristetty paikoilleen, jää laakeriin hienoinen klappi, koska silloin laakeri pyörii parhaiten.

Mutta meillä on ja on ollut vanhempia vain pikalinkkuversioita DT 240 -navoista useita ja niissä ei (mielestäni) ole tapahtunut mitään muutosta pikalinkun kireydestä riippumatta. Nyt kaikissa meillä tällä hetkellä olevissa kolmessa läpiakselikiekkoparissa (navat 2xDt, 1xSram) sellainen pieni klappi on silloin, kun akseli on kiristetty reilusti,  mutta ei ylikiristetty. Siksi vähän herättää ihmetystä. Myös Chris King ohjeistaa säätämään napojensa preloadit niin, että mitään klappia ei jää.

----------


## paaton

Voisikohan se välys tulla päätyholkin sisäkehän ja navan akselin välistä? Vinkuheinässähän nuo tehdään.

----------


## Adrift

> Juuri tuollaista. Eteen saa vastaavan.



Aavistuksen epäselvää, löytyykö 370 napaan käyviä. Nämä ehkä voisi olla sellaiset, mutta eipä tuosta suoraan voi päätellä, että varmasti sopisi. Joka tapauksessa aika hinnakas upgreidaus, jos yli 50 euroa joutuu maksamaan pelkästään takakiekon (holkit+akseli) osalta...





> ^ Ongelma ratkennee myös Shimanon tai Campan pikalinkuilla, koska ne pitää merkittävästi paremmin kuin cam lever -tyyppiset.



Tämä voisikin olla hiukuttelevampi vaihtoehto. Jotain XT pikalinkkuja saa taakse 15 eurolla (kai noi käy, vaikka maastosarjaa onkin..?)

----------


## miz

^
Eiköhän kunhan pituus on oikea.

Mulla oli vannejarrullisessa cyclossa vastaava ratkaisu kun normi linkku oli liian lyhyt lasten peräkärryn kiinnityksen kanssa.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Mutta meillä on ja on ollut vanhempia vain pikalinkkuversioita DT 240 -navoista useita ja niissä ei (mielestäni) ole tapahtunut mitään muutosta pikalinkun kireydestä riippumatta. Nyt kaikissa meillä tällä hetkellä olevissa kolmessa läpiakselikiekkoparissa (navat 2xDt, 1xSram) sellainen pieni klappi on silloin, kun akseli on kiristetty reilusti,  mutta ei ylikiristetty. Siksi vähän herättää ihmetystä. Myös Chris King ohjeistaa säätämään napojensa preloadit niin, että mitään klappia ei jää.



Kävi mielessä, että teoriassa voisi olla mahdollista, että yhdessä kolistavassa olisi väärä päätyholkki, mutta ei kait kolmessa? Mulla on pari DT:n XDR-vaparia päätyholkkeineen tehtaan pussissa ja kummassakin holkissa lukee XDR.

----------


## paaton

Kokeile stenu, onko laakerit painettu varmasti pohjaan oikein? Ottaa ne päätyholkit pois ja koettaa liikuuko akseli päittäin. Jos liikuu, niin vika on tuossa.

Nämä 350 hubithan kasataan vinkuheinässä.

----------


## jmmaki

stenun kannattaa myös tarkistaa, että Stigmatan vaihtajan korvake on kireällä. Ko. korvake hoitaa myös läpiakselin vastakappaleen virkaa ja saattaa löysällä ollessaan aiheuttaa kolinaa.

----------


## stenu

^ ja ^^ kaikki on kireällä eikä minkäänlaista välystä ole kummassakaan navassa ennenkuin kiekon kiristää paikoilleen. Navat oli siis 370 ja 240 (ja Sram siinä Chameleonissa). Välys oli mun mielestä pienempi kun kokeilin jättää akselin linkun löysemmälle. Silloin ei juuri enää pitänyt ääntä vaikka heiluttelin kiekkoa sivusuunnassa. Pitää vielä kokeilla mitä tapahtuu, jos sen vetää vähän kireämmälle kuin, mikä tuntuu järkevältä.

----------


## paaton

Vaikka tuossa dt swissin jutussa selitetäänkin preloadista, niin mun mielestä tuo on ihan perinteinen laakerointirakenne, jonka tulee olla päittäin tiukalla. Klappi ei ole normaalia.

Ja jos paketti tosiaan kiristyy holkkien väliin oikein, niin ei se välys pysty kyllä tulemaan mistään muualta kuin laakereista, vaikka tuota yrittää miten miettiä. Eli uudet laakerit ovat valmiiksi väljät ja toisissa kiekoissa on jo kulumaa? 

Mulla on kolmen dtswissin kiekot. Yhdet pikalinkulliset ja kahdet läpiakseleilla. Minkäänlaista välystä ei ole.

----------


## Qilty

> En oo insinööri, mutta niin mä tuon ymmärtäisin. Kun akselin kiristää, niin päätyholkki työntää laakerin ulkokehää sisäänpäin ja akseli sisäkehää ulospäin. Kun puristusta ei ole, laakeripinnat ovat jännittyneet kuulia vasten. Puristus työntää laakeripinnat irti kuulista. Preload kuolettuu ja laakerit pyörii vapaasti ja kuluvat vähemmän. Jos taas akselin vetää vieläkin tiukemmalle, puristuu kuulat kehien vastapäiseen laitaan ja klappi varmaan katoaa myös niin, mutta en tiedä miten ylitiukkaan kuiturungossa kannattaa kiristellä..
> 
> E: Kuvassa siis pre load -tilanne, kun akselia ei ole kiristetty
> 
> 
> 
> Sen, mitä olen meidän jälkikasvun takia pyörinyt ratapyörähommissa mukana, niin avolaakerilliset ratanavat ainakin pyritään säätämään aina niin, että kun kiekko on kiristetty paikoilleen, jää laakeriin hienoinen klappi, koska silloin laakeri pyörii parhaiten.
> 
> Mutta meillä on ja on ollut vanhempia vain pikalinkkuversioita DT 240 -navoista useita ja niissä ei (mielestäni) ole tapahtunut mitään muutosta pikalinkun kireydestä riippumatta. Nyt kaikissa meillä tällä hetkellä olevissa kolmessa läpiakselikiekkoparissa (navat 2xDt, 1xSram) sellainen pieni klappi on silloin, kun akseli on kiristetty reilusti,  mutta ei ylikiristetty. Siksi vähän herättää ihmetystä. Myös Chris King ohjeistaa säätämään napojensa preloadit niin, että mitään klappia ei jää.



Siis päätykupit(ja sisäholkki) kyllä puristaa laakerin sisäkehää tai sit ei kyllä kiekko pyöri kovin herkästi. Ihan vaan sivuhuomiona

----------


## stenu

> stenun kannattaa myös tarkistaa, että Stigmatan vaihtajan korvake on kireällä. Ko. korvake hoitaa myös läpiakselin vastakappaleen virkaa ja saattaa löysällä ollessaan aiheuttaa kolinaa.



No näinpä se sitten kuitenkin oli. User error. Iso kiitos ja case closed. (Chameleon pitää vielä tutkia jossain välissä)

----------


## paaton

Aika mielenkiintoinen systeemi tosiaan. Akselin kierre on tietenkin tuossa korvakkeessa.  Varmasti ihan toimiva, jos tuo mutteri pysyy kiinni, eikä reikä kuidussa pääse väljistymään. Mutta mitäpä ei epoksilla korjaisi  :Hymy: 

 Monissa uusissa pyörissä on kaikkea kekseliästä. Esimerkisi BMCn uutta maantiepyörää ei saa enää vanhempiin trainereihin kiinni, koska takahaarukassa ei ole reikää läpi asti.

----------


## stenu

Joo se oli just sen verran löysä, että kiekko paikoillaan pääsi vähän klappaamaan ja lukitetta välissä sen verran, että luulin mutterin olevan kireällä. Pyörän kasaajan moka, mutta hyvä että selvisi ja että ei ollut ominaisuus  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Jepa, ja vaikka tässä monta viestiä tulikin stenun kolisevasta renkaasta, niin ihan hyvä muistutus kaikille, että kaikkea outoa kannattaa epäillä. Ja tutkia syy miksi se tekee noin.

En tiedä onko tuossa haarukassa metalli-insertti päädyssä, mutta jos ei ole, niin tuolla ei olisi kuraisessa maastossa ihan kamalan kauan tarvinnut ajaa, jotta se reikä olisi oikeasti kulunut väljäksi. Se hiekkavesihän menee tunnetusti ihan kaikkialle.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> 



Yllättävän monessa pyörässä on tämän kaltainen systeemi, joka on minun mielestä pöljä. Taka-akselin kiristysvoima kiristää pelkkää korvaketta, ei takahaarukkaa. En tajua miksi rakennetta ei tehdä toisinpäin. Korvake kun olisi siellä takahaarukan ulkopuolella, niin akselin kiristäminen vetäisi nippuun koko paketin. Niin kuin vanha 135 mm pikalinkku aikoinaan teki. 

Ps. Itse olen kiristyksen jälkeen pistänyt kirkkaalla kynsilakalla merkit ”muttereiden” ulkopintaan. Keskiöön, levyjen center lockiin ja myös takakorvakkeeseen. Näin on helppo huomata jos joku mutteri on vähänkin pyörähtänyt aukipäin.

----------


## paaton

Kiristäähän se haarukkaa ihan samalla tavalla, jos se mutteri ei vaan ole löysällä.

Mutta tosiaan mahdollista on, että perä "elää" tuosta välistä. Jos haarukassa olisi suoraan läpiakselin kierre, niin paketti olisi paremmin yhtä puuta. Itse en ole tuollaista ratkaisua aiemmin nähnyt.

Pikalinkullisessa noita eläviä kohtia on useita, eli tuohon sitä ei kannata verrata.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Juu tottakai tuo ottaa paketin kasaan. Siinä on vain yksi paikka lisää missä voi olla löysää.

Varmaan noita hartiamomenttiin++ läpiakselin vääntäjiä tuossakin ajateltu, että kierre on vaihdettavassa osassa eikä rungossa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## paaton

> Juu tottakai tuo ottaa paketin kasaan. Siinä on vain yksi paikka lisää missä voi olla löysää.
> 
> Varmaan noita hartiamomenttiin++ läpiakselin vääntäjiä tuossakin ajateltu, että kierre on vaihdettavassa osassa eikä rungossa



Just noin. Kyllä kaikki kierteet voi rikki mennä. Mieluummin ehkä niinpäin, että jos kiekko on pari vuotta kiinni, niin taka-akseli hapettuu haarukkaan kiinni.
Pahimmassa tapauksessa runko on tuon jälkeen entinen.

Niin ja suurin syy varmastikkin se, että valmistus on halvempaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Just noin. Kyllä kaikki kierteet voi rikki mennä. Mieluummin ehkä niinpäin, että jos kiekko on pari vuotta kiinni, niin taka-akseli hapettuu haarukkaan kiinni.



Yleensähän se on noiden yhdistelmä  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

No siis tottakai se sisäkierre pitää olla vaihdettavassa osassa, eli korvakkeessa. Mutta se korvake voisi olla drop outin ulkopuolella eikä sisäpuolella.

----------


## paaton

> No siis tottakai se sisäkierre pitää olla vaihdettavassa osassa, eli korvakkeessa. Mutta se korvake voisi olla drop outin ulkopuolella eikä sisäpuolella.



No ei sillä hirveää merkitystä ole. Samanlainen "irtonainen" osa siellä on. Mietis miten käy, kun tuo korvake on ulkopuolella? Muistaakseni 3t:n jossain mallissa noin onkin. Kun vaihdat kiekkoa, niin vaihtaja tippuu irtaalleen.

Se haarukassa oleva iso kierre kestää kyllä, kun ei unehda tosiaan pidemmäksi aikaa paikalleen ja aja suolapskssa.

Edit: Oikein muistelin. Näyttääkö näppärältä?

https://youtu.be/vB8BBS20Lr8?t=337

----------


## Teemu H

Minusta Exploron systeemi on ihan näppärä, ei siitä haittaa ole. Kiekko on helppo ottaa pois, kun vaihtajakin putoaa pois tieltä.

Mutta olipa minullakin 3T:n takanavassa klappia, akselin kierrettävä välyksenpoistaja oli löystynyt. Siinä on kolme pikkuriikkistä n. 1.5 mm kuusiokoloruuvia. Ei tuo koko kuulu pyörämekaanikon perussettiin, vaan piti askarrella sopiva avain listanaulasta  :Irvistys:

----------


## Qilty

> No ei sillä hirveää merkitystä ole. Samanlainen "irtonainen" osa siellä on. Mietis miten käy, kun tuo korvake on ulkopuolella? Muistaakseni 3t:n jossain mallissa noin onkin. Kun vaihdat kiekkoa, niin vaihtaja tippuu irtaalleen.
> 
> Se haarukassa oleva iso kierre kestää kyllä, kun ei unehda tosiaan pidemmäksi aikaa paikalleen ja aja suolapskssa.
> 
> Edit: Oikein muistelin. Näyttääkö näppärältä?
> 
> https://youtu.be/vB8BBS20Lr8?t=337



Mun mondrakerissa se on ulkopuolella, mutta 5mm pultilla kiinni chainstayssa niin ei putoa yhtään mihinkään kun kiekon irrottaa. Akselin mutterikin on kierteellä korvakkeessa, eli tavallaan kierrekkin vaihdettava vaikka taitavat kyllä myydä vain korvaketta missä kaikki mukana. 

Eikä pikalinkussa sen enempää niitä eläviä osia ole, ainoa ero on se 10mm kolo dropoutissa.

----------


## pturunen

Oliko tätä jo käsitelty täällä (ja vaikka olisikin, niin saapi kommentoida). Kiinnostaisi, koska flat bar
https://allcitycycles.com/bikes/supe...ssional_apex_1

----------


## stenu

Ihan varsinaisesti flat bar -geo siinä ei ole, joten vaikka Cosmic Stallioniin suoralla tangolla kasattuna tulee kevyempää ja varauksin järkevämpi geo, jos vaihteilla on tarkoitus mennä. SP:n geo melko ”tracklocross” (bb drop 60 mm) ja sliderit kasvattaa muutenkin reiluhkoa painoa (2,5 kg + 1,2 kg).

https://www.cxmagazine.com/all-city-...lespeed-geared

----------


## pturunen

Tiedä järkevyydestä, mutta pystympää asentoa haluaisin. Painavahan tuo on, mutta toki kevennykset mielessä. Nykyisessä osasarjojen saatavuustilanteessa (tai saamattomuus) complete houkuttaa runkoa enemmän. Toinen vaihtoehto on kasata titaaninen mtb enven jäykällä keulalla.

----------


## r.a.i

Musta tommosessa 2,5 kg teräsraamissa, varsinkaan yli kilon haarukalla, ei ole mitään muuta perustetta kuin taloudelliset syyt. Eli jos saa tosi halvalla, tyyliin alle 500 setti. Tuossa painossa menetetään kaikki teräksen hyödyt eikä saada mitään etuja. Tuossa hintaluokassa alumiini on ylivoimainen materiaali tai sitten kiinakuitu. Tai no, jos haluaa hitosti erilaisia kiinnikkeitä , niin niitä on helppo teräkseen juotella.

----------


## paaton

Hei mut hipsterit haluu terästä. Ja tuota voi aina keventää. Laittaa ne 25mm renkaat vaan gravelliin.
Kyllähän teräksellä katu-uskottavuutta länsiväylän TMT:ssä saa. 

Niin ja kieltämättä ne ohutputkiset teräksiset maantiepyörät ovat alkaneet näyttää itsestänikin hienolta. Viikonloppuna viikinmäkeä ajoi jostain -70 luvun italiasta karannut kuski. Kaikki kamat ja fillari. Näytti olevan vielä hyvässä kunnossakin. Siistiä.

----------


## nure

Rai, MachoManin runko painoi 2270g 520millisenä ja maksoi tuon alle 500€, lopullinen versio painoi alle 8.5kg 4Seasoneilla, ei ihan gravel muttei maantiepyöräkään...

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Musta tommosessa 2,5 kg teräsraamissa, varsinkaan yli kilon haarukalla, ei ole mitään muuta perustetta kuin taloudelliset syyt. Eli jos saa tosi halvalla, tyyliin alle 500 setti. Tuossa painossa menetetään kaikki teräksen hyödyt eikä saada mitään etuja...



En tiedä mikä vika minussa on ja missä, mutta enemmän tuo herättää omistamisen halua kuin yksikään kuiturunko.  :Hymy:

----------


## hphuhtin

Ainakin itsellä näin setämiehenä kun on enemmän liikakiloja vyötäröllä kuin koko pyörä painaa, ja pyöräilytavoitteita, vaikka niitä onkin, niin ne toimivat lähinnä jatkuvan pettymyksen lähteenä. Näistä lähtökohdista tuollainen pyörä on kieltämättä houkutteleva. Omistamisen tavoitteen sentään saa täytettyä  :Hymy:

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Canyonin alumiininen Grail oli hetken aikaa taas tilattavissa (aiemmin sold out), toimitusaika syys-lokakuun vaihteessa. Ehdin laittaa tilauksen sisään ja heti seuraavana päivänä näytti taas sold out. Toimitusaika-arvio lokakuun alussa, saas nähdä kuinka käy...

----------


## jalkkis

^ Olen seurannut Canyonin Endurancea. Siellä on melkein päivittäin ollut joku malli hetken tarjolla. Eilen oli Endurance 6 disc. Joskus pyörän olisi saanut heti (elokuun aikana). Eli aktiivisella kyttäämisellä tuolta voi saada pyörän alkusyksyyn.

----------


## Kuminauha

Tuli nyt huokeahintainen ostettua. En heti huomannut pahoja heikkoiksia. Tulee yleissuhariksi kaikenlaiseen ajooon.

https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-ltd-2x10...179896_1_style

----------


## nure

^ Missä vaiheessa cyclo/Maantiepyörä muuttuu graveliksi? Silloin kun se on muodikkaampi kuin edellä mainitut...

----------


## Kuminauha

Näin se taitaa olla. Mutta varmaan siinä vaiheessa kun on haarukoissa kiinnityspisteitä ja haarukoihin mahtuu isompaa rengasta pyörimään ilman ongelmia.

----------


## Esuli

Itä-Suomen gravelissa pitää olla 3 tuuman renkaat ja droppitanko, valinta ei ole kovin vaikea.

----------


## nure

^Savo onkin suomen Texas, kaikki suurta, puheetkin...

----------


## Esuli

Täällä on huonot hiekkatiet, tukkirekoille suunniteltu.
Tulkaapa toukokuussa testaamaan mehtäteitä alle 2 tuuman renkuloilla niin tiedätte.

----------


## hece

> Tuli nyt huokeahintainen ostettua. En heti huomannut pahoja heikkoiksia. Tulee yleissuhariksi kaikenlaiseen ajooon.
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-ltd-2x10...179896_1_style



2x8 Lite tuli aiemmin ostettua yleisajoon teille (soralle ja asfaltille) ja kaduille. Meno on maistunut käppyräsarvinoviisille. Suurimmat puutteet ovat 2x8 voimansiirron suuret hypyt, etuvaihtajan toimivuus/kampien notkuminen (nelikantti joustaa ja ketju osuu häkkiin) ja jarruihinkin kaipaisi lisää tehoa ja tuntumaa. LTD korjaa nämä puutteet ja bonuksena läpiakselit sekä tubeless-valmius kiekoissa (vaan ei renkaissa). Päivittäisin tähän jos XL-kokoa tulisi tarjolle. Toisaalta, olisi kiva kokeilla esim Grail/Grizl että miten pidempi etukolmio muuttaisi ajoa. En toisaalta poluille tällä haaveile, niin tuoko tuo rennompi geometria mitään oleellisesti lisää ajoihin?

----------


## Kuminauha

> 2x8 Lite tuli aiemmin ostettua yleisajoon teille (soralle ja asfaltille) ja kaduille. Meno on maistunut käppyräsarvinoviisille. Suurimmat puutteet ovat 2x8 voimansiirron suuret hypyt, etuvaihtajan toimivuus/kampien notkuminen (nelikantti joustaa ja ketju osuu häkkiin) ja jarruihinkin kaipaisi lisää tehoa ja tuntumaa. LTD korjaa nämä puutteet ja bonuksena läpiakselit sekä tubeless-valmius kiekoissa (vaan ei renkaissa). Päivittäisin tähän jos XL-kokoa tulisi tarjolle. Toisaalta, olisi kiva kokeilla esim Grail/Grizl että miten pidempi etukolmio muuttaisi ajoa. En toisaalta poluille tällä haaveile, niin tuoko tuo rennompi geometria mitään oleellisesti lisää ajoihin?



Ainakin WTB:n sivujen mukaan kaikki Riddlerit on tubeless yhteensopivia. Netissä kyllä jengi valittaa että vuotaa litkut pihalle. Pitää vaikka etunakil testaa vähä mite toimii.

----------


## pturunen

Eipä tässä nyt teräs ole erityisesti hakusessa vaan flat bar gravel tai sen korvike. Parit bike fitting sessiot jo takana ja paria runkokokoa koettanut, eikä drop barilla löydy mukavaa ajoasentoa. Pitää keksiä jotain muuta.

----------


## miz

> Ainakin WTB:n sivujen mukaan kaikki Riddlerit on tubeless yhteensopivia. Netissä kyllä jengi valittaa että vuotaa litkut pihalle. Pitää vaikka etunakil testaa vähä mite toimii.



Äkkiseltään kuvissa tuo Whiten Riddler näyttää eriltä kuin uudet Riddlerit, eikä TCS merkintä ole ainakaan samassa kohdassa kuin kaupassa erikseen myytävissä. Onhan niissä tuo TCS merkki?
Saattaa silti toimia, mutta kannattaa tarkistaa ja tiedostaa asia että välttämättä ei toimi.

----------


## paaton

No riddleristäkin on varmaan tullut se pistosuojattu sg2 versio. Vanhatkin toimii kyllä tubeleksena. Stanilla huonommin, orangella ja effetolla paremmin.

----------


## miz

No sitten vaan asennukseen.
Samat litkusuositukset kuin paattomalla, jos tuntuu löysältä vanteella tai ilma suhisee kunnolla välistä ulos niin heti suosiolla kierros tai pari teippiä lisää ennen litkujen laittoa.

----------


## Marek3

> ^ Olen seurannut Canyonin Endurancea. Siellä on melkein päivittäin ollut joku malli hetken tarjolla. Eilen oli Endurance 6 disc. Joskus pyörän olisi saanut heti (elokuun aikana). Eli aktiivisella kyttäämisellä tuolta voi saada pyörän alkusyksyyn.



No eipä siellä muuta ole ollut kuin noita Tiagralla varustettuja vannejarrullisia.
Vähintään 105 osilla ja levyjarrullista ei ole saanut.
Katson tota monia kertoja päivässä millon tulis saataville.

----------


## Kuminauha

> Äkkiseltään kuvissa tuo Whiten Riddler näyttää eriltä kuin uudet Riddlerit, eikä TCS merkintä ole ainakaan samassa kohdassa kuin kaupassa erikseen myytävissä. Onhan niissä tuo TCS merkki?
> Saattaa silti toimia, mutta kannattaa tarkistaa ja tiedostaa asia että välttämättä ei toimi.



Tässähän voi olla sama kun Maxxiksella, että OEM kumeissa erilaiset merkinnät kun Retail kumeissa. No, testaamalla se selviää.

----------


## tsmo

Mitenkä tuommoinen Stigmata kulkee allroad-/yleiskäytössä ja maantiepainoitteisilla muutaman tunnin lenkeillä? Nyt alla teräksinen Mason Resolution 35mm GravelKing slickseillä ja olen tykännyt siitä ihan helvetisti, voi tykitellä surutta sekä hiekkateitä että asfalttia, mutta olen kuitenkin alkanut haaveilla vähän kevyemmästä vekottimesta, eikä siitä haittakaan ole jos vois laittaa pikkasen läskimmät renkaat vaikka kakkoskiekkoihin. Titaani myös kiinnostaa...

----------


## hece

Ei näy Gx Liten Riddlereissä TCS-merkintää, ja mitä vähän googlailin niin nämä Compit on OEM-mallit jotka ei pidä litkuja.

----------


## pturunen

Stigmata on erinomainen "yleispyörä". Nyt on alla 44mm Rene Hersen Snoqualmine Passit, joiden isompi ilmatila vaimentaa kivasti sorat, mutta rullaavuus on lähellä maantierenkaita. Järeämmällä kumilla menee ihan metsäpolutkin,

----------


## hece

XL Gx ja 58 Stigmata erittäin lähellä geometrioiltaan. Stigmata 3mm pidempi ja korkeampi etukolmio, samat kulmat. Stigmatan perä 5mm lyhyempi. Stemmin ja tangon mitoituksessa voi olla eroja. Rungon elävyydessä jne tietty voi olla eroja, samoin komponenteissa, mutta hyvin samankaltasia siis ovat lähtökohtaisesti.

----------


## jalkkis

> No eipä siellä muuta ole ollut kuin noita Tiagralla varustettuja vannejarrullisia.
> Vähintään 105 osilla ja levyjarrullista ei ole saanut.
> Katson tota monia kertoja päivässä millon tulis saataville.



No tänään oli Outletissa Endurance AL:llää, M ja L koossa, mustaa ja sinistä. Emmin sen verran omaa päätöstäni, että viimeinen tilauksen vahvistusklikkaus luottokortti yms tietojen syöttämisen jälkeen ei enää onnistunut.

Se malli mitä oli, oli normihinnaltaan 100e kalliimpi (siis 1599) kuin tulossa oleva malli. Paino siinä oli 8,7kg, kun 1499e mallille ilmoitetaan 8,9. Kahvat on eri, muutoin näyttää samalta. Tiedä sitten mistä ero...

----------


## Leewi

> XL Gx ja 58 Stigmata erittäin lähellä geometrioiltaan. Stigmata 3mm pidempi ja korkeampi etukolmio, samat kulmat. Stigmatan perä 5mm lyhyempi. Stemmin ja tangon mitoituksessa voi olla eroja. Rungon elävyydessä jne tietty voi olla eroja, samoin komponenteissa, mutta hyvin samankaltasia siis ovat lähtökohtaisesti.



Eikä ole juuri hinnassakaan eroa  :Hymy:

----------


## kaakku

Lievä offtopik, sillä kyseessä komponentti, eikö pyörä.

Mutta:

27,2 mm satulatolppa haussa graveliin. Minkä hemmetin sitä nyt valitsisi Bike24:n valikoimista?

Tällä hetkellä ostoskorissa tämä: https://www.bike24.com/p2295419.html
Onko joku toinen vaihtoehto merkittävästi parempi? Di2-akulle tässä ei ole valmiiksi paikkaa, mutta sehän on ratkaistavissa tällä: https://www.bike24.com/p267985.html

Onko tämä hyvä vaihtoehto vai kannattaisiko valita jokin muu tolppa? Hintaluokka about sama.

----------


## JackOja

^mulla on toi Ritsi, aivan ihana tolppa. Kesäretkelle vaihdoin Thomsonin kun siinä on steiböleitör valmiina. Ritsiä on ikävä. Oma painoi alle 200g.

----------


## kaakku

Kokemusasiantuntijan lausunto ratkaisi, laitan tuon tilaukseen. Kiitos!

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Jep, itellä myös: kevyt ja vahva.

----------


## Föhn

Komppaan myös ritsiä. Kahdesta pyörästä löytyy tämä malli. https://www.bike24.com/p250229.html ja joskus oli stemmi samaa settiä.

----------


## JackOja

^Ja se oikeasti hieman "joustaa", sen minkä putki voi joustaa. Ällistyttävää..

----------


## Föhn

Tuossa mun tolpassa lukee ikänäköiselle vaikean pienellä printillä HMF Carbon. Joskus taisin jopa koettaa selvitellä tämän silloin kovasti mainoslauseesta menevän kuitulaadun merkitystä muihin nähden. Lopputulosta en muista mutta mieleen jäi että Scott käyttää samanlaista kuitulaatua. Niin tai näin. Ylivoimaisesti paras tolppa mitä koskaan omistanut. Perus 7x7 rail istuinosien vaihto 7x9 osiin maksoi ainoastaan 10€. Varsin edullista.

----------


## nure

Ritcheylle myös pointsit, täysjäykässä kuituinen,  kestää eikä notku...

----------


## r.a.i

> Hei mut hipsterit haluu terästä. Ja tuota voi aina keventää. Laittaa ne 25mm renkaat vaan gravelliin.
> Kyllähän teräksellä katu-uskottavuutta länsiväylän TMT:ssä saa. 
> 
> Niin ja kieltämättä ne ohutputkiset teräksiset maantiepyörät ovat alkaneet näyttää itsestänikin hienolta. Viikonloppuna viikinmäkeä ajoi jostain -70 luvun italiasta karannut kuski. Kaikki kamat ja fillari. Näytti olevan vielä hyvässä kunnossakin. Siistiä.







> Rai, MachoManin runko painoi 2270g 520millisenä ja maksoi tuon alle 500€, lopullinen versio painoi alle 8.5kg 4Seasoneilla, ei ihan gravel muttei maantiepyöräkään...







> En tiedä mikä vika minussa on ja missä, mutta enemmän tuo herättää omistamisen halua kuin yksikään kuiturunko.



Joo, ei mulla mitään teräsrunkoisia fillareita vastaan ole, päinvastoin pikkuhiljaa alan olemaan sitä mieltä että teräs on nykyaikana paras runkomateriaali custom kuidun rinnalla. Se on vaan niin, että kun tommonen pitkästi yli kaksi kiloinen runko tehdään paksuseinämäisestä putkesta bulkkina, niin pyörästä tulee huono ajaa. Runko on eloton ja painava, tällöin budjettirunkona kevyempi alumiini on mukavampi tai sitten se kuitu. Teräksen etuna on, että siitä voidaan helposti (ja suhteellisen halvalla) kustomoida rungon jäykkyys kuskin mukaan paitsi ec-bulkkituotannossa, jossa rungon pitää kestää yli 120 kg kuski + tavarat metrin dropista (en tiedä speksejä mutta jotain tuommoista se varmaan on). Hiilaristakin saadaan vastaavia ominaisuuksia, mutta hinta on kalliimpi ja valmistus vaikeampaa. Keula on sitten ihan oma juttunsa...ja estetiikka.

----------


## tsmo

Nyt kun tossa laskeskelin niin 1,5-2kg säästäisi fillarin painossa jos vaihtaisi rungon teräksestä hiilikuituiseen (Resolution -> Stigmata), vaikka aika hipoa putkea tuo Mason kuitenkin on. Jotenkin silti tuntuisi häviöltä mennä teräksestä kuituun, en tiedä miksi.

----------


## nure

^Vigorellista Veltrixiin ja noin 1.2kg paino tippui...

----------


## Leewi

> XL Gx ja 58 Stigmata erittäin lähellä geometrioiltaan. Stigmata 3mm pidempi ja korkeampi etukolmio, samat kulmat. Stigmatan perä 5mm lyhyempi. Stemmin ja tangon mitoituksessa voi olla eroja. Rungon elävyydessä jne tietty voi olla eroja, samoin komponenteissa, mutta hyvin samankaltasia siis ovat lähtökohtaisesti.



Näistä olisi kivaa saada parivertailu, edes fiilispohjainen.

----------


## stenu

> Nyt kun tossa laskeskelin niin 1,5-2kg säästäisi fillarin painossa jos vaihtaisi rungon teräksestä hiilikuituiseen (Resolution -> Stigmata), vaikka aika hipoa putkea tuo Mason kuitenkin on. Jotenkin silti tuntuisi häviöltä mennä teräksestä kuituun, en tiedä miksi.



Mites sä tommoseen lopputulokseen pääsit tai mitä se Masonin runko siis oikein painaa  :Sekaisin: 

Mun Stigmata-runko taitaa olla melko tarkalleen 0,75 kg setämiesterästä kevyempi.

Ihan vaan ulkonäön perusteella arvioituna Mason on tosi jäykkä teräsrungoksi (superylikokoinen viistoputki), joten polkemistuntumassa tuskin on kovin isoa eroa, mutta Stigmatan perä on luultavasti selvästi Resolutionia mukavampi.

Pienempikokoisissa rungoissa on ohjausgeossa eroa (50 mm vs 45 mm rake). 56 eteenpäin sama 45 mm molemmissa. Stigmatan etupää on parisen senttiä korkeampi johtuen vähän isommasta bb dropista ja pitemmästä etuhaarukasta.

----------


## JKO17

Uusimmat "maantiepyörämäiset gravelit" ja niiden huippumallit painavat tasolla hieman yli 8 kg ilman polkimia.
Rungon osuus tästä on alle kilo ja etuhaarukka 400 g (mm. scott addict gravel).

Samoilla osilla teräsgravel tai mikä muu  tahansa  painaa tuon hieman yli 8 kg lisättynä rungon painojen erotuksella, eli 2,5 kg:n teräsrungolla ollaan hipo-osillakin ajokunnossa tasolla 9-9,5 kg.
Sama pätee myös toisinpäin, eli teräsrunko kuituun niin laskukaava toisinpäin. 
Vaihteluja tietenkin on,  mutta mutuna tuollainen vajaa kilo-kilo  lienee oikeansuuntainen ero teräs vs kuitu

lisäys 
Scott addict gravel, kevyempi ja kalliimpi runko, koossa 54:
runko 930 g
etuhaarukka 395 g
integroitu ohjaamo 335 g
satulatolppa 150 g

----------


## stenu

Juu mä arvioin 54-senttisen Stiggyn painoksi karvan yli 1,0 kg ja 1,78 kg painaa mun rosteri-Gravan runko. Ihmettelen, jos Masonin paino on yli 2 kg, mutta eipä noista modernien standardien teräsrungoista aina tiedä. Ja toki, jos runkokoko on tosi iso, kasvaa teräsrungon paino suhteessa enemmän.

----------


## JKO17

Tuossa viestissäni oli näköjään käytetty vähän epämääräisesti noita runko+etuhaarukkapainoja.
Eli kuituinen runko+ haarukka n. 1,4 kg'
Teräksinen sama setti 2,5 kg ?
eli verrataan runkoa ja haarukkaa, ei pelkästään runkoa

----------


## tsmo

> Mites sä tommoseen lopputulokseen pääsit tai mitä se Masonin runko siis oikein painaa



No tietty niin että rakennetaan hiilaripyörä ilman etuhaarukkaa  :Kieli pitkällä:  Täällä sanotaan: 2,155 g (actual weight, size 52 cm frame only); 455 g (fork only, uncut steerer, without compression plug) -- eli reilusti kevyempi kuitenkin kun puhutaan vähän isommasta rungosta.

----------


## stenu

> No tietty niin että rakennetaan hiilaripyörä ilman etuhaarukkaa



No se selittää paljon  :Hymy: 

Yllättävän painava Resolution kuitenkin on ottaen huomioon, että on Spirit/Life-mix. OS-emäputki ja 45-millinen viistoputki nostaa painoa jonkun verran, mutta onkos satulaputkikin sitten 31,6-millinen?

----------


## tsmo

27,2mm on satulaputki, mutta tosiaan tuo Resolution on aika painava. Oma pyörä painaa 8,8 kg, 56cm runko ja ihan kohtuullisen hipot osat.

----------


## TERU

> ^ Missä vaiheessa cyclo/Maantiepyörä muuttuu graveliksi? Silloin kun se on muodikkaampi kuin edellä mainitut...



Suuri muutos tapahtui kun yli sata vuotta sitten suuri etupyörä muuttui pinemmäksi ja markkinat keksivät Turvapyörän, nopeasti häipyvät vanhat historian horisontin taa, aivan pieniä ovat nämä nykyiset muotivirtaukset. Sais jo tulla jotain yhtä merkityksellistä.

----------


## stenu

Lukaisin eilen Jan Heinen ”The All-Road Bike Revolution” -kirjan. Lukusuositus heille, jotka ovat kiinnostuneita siitä, että miksi yksi pyörä tuntuu paremmalta kuin toinen ja että miksi jonkun toisen mielestä tuntuu eri pyörä paremmalta kuin jonkun toisen mielestä. Kirjasta löytyy myös teoriaa sille, että miksi setämiespyörä löysällä teräsrungolla ei olekaan ollenkaan niin hidas kuin joidenkin markkinointiväitteiden perusteella voisi kuvitella. Mielenkiintoinen oli esim. sellainen tieto, että japani-keirinpyörien runkojen tärkein ominaisuus on kuskilleen oikeanlainen flexaus ja japanilaiset keirinkuskit ajavat alkukaudesta löysemmillä rungoilla ja vaihtavat jäykempiin siinä vaiheessa, kun kuntohuippu lähestyy. Uutta mulle oli myös se, että paremman mukavuuden lisäksi joustava etuhaarukka säästää myös watteja (gravelilla itseasiassa enemmän kuin aerokiekot).

----------


## villepolkee

Mistä ton kirjan saa helpoimmin käsiinsä?

----------


## JKO17

^ Helppo uskoa, varsinkin jos verrokkisysteemissä ei ole renkailla tai muulla tavoin saatu tärinöitä pois. Kiekkojen aerohyödyt ovat ilmeisen pieniä gravelissa ja myös maantiellä jos nopeudet maltillisia 30 tasolla. 

Gcn;ssä oli sellainen testi että ajettiin maantiepyörällä ja gravelilla   asfalttia ja Paris-Roubaixin mukulaa. Asfaltilla hieman vajaa 400 watin tehoilla ero oli 3 kmh maantiepyörän hyväksi 42-39 Mukulalla  ja n. 370 watin tehoilla gravelin hyväksi 34-31. Varmasti kuskikin oli aika paljon tuoreempi gravel-mukulakiven jälkeen kuin maantiepyörällä.
Testi ei tapansa mukaan mitenkään tieteellinen, mutta osoittaa jouston merkittävyyden tietyillä alustoilla. Pyörät oli Orbea Orca ja Canyon Grail


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLju4ZVTulE&t=738s

----------


## tosminen

^ En tiedä, onko helpoin, mutta täältä ainakin: https://www.justpedal.nl/en/read/542...evolution.html

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Kiitos. Mun silmään ulkonäkö vaatii totuttelua… Setämiespyörän paikkaa toi ei tule viemään, mutta maastopyörän ehkä.



Joko silmät on tottuneet? Hävettää tunnustaa mutta mun silmissä kaikki rungot missä takahaarukan yläputket eivät osu vaakaputken linjaan, niin näyttävät oudoilta. Ikään kuin valmistusvikaisilta.  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

^  Luulen, että on parempi katsella funtionaalisin kuin esteettisin silmin. Takahaarukkaa ei ajaessa näe, mutta sen lappeellaan olevan kakkosnelosen näköisen ja kokoisen viistoputken näkee.. Sekin kyllä osoittautui käytännölliseksi lauantain sadelenkillä, koska se toimii loistavasti etulokarina. Kuski pysyi paljon puhtaampana kuin teräspyörällä.

Luultavasti noi leveämmät kuin korkeat vaaka- ja viistoputket tekee oman osansa myös etupään pehmentämiseksi, mutta kovahko se on silti. Takapää sensijaan on tosi pehmeäkulkuinen. Pari kertaa olen lenkillä pysähtynyt tsekkaamaan takarenkaan paineet, kun olen luullut sen olevan liian tyhjä. Superjäykkä keskiön seutu vaatii jaloilta totuttelua ja polkeminen tahtoo vähän käydä polvien päälle. En osaa vielä ottaa kantaa, että tuntuuko polkeminen tehokkaammalta vaiko tehottomammalta, mutta jotenkin helpompaa ja luonnollisempaa se on joustavamman teräsrungon kanssa. Eron huomaa erityisesti putkelta runtatessa.

Levarit on ihan kivat, mutta tehossa ja tuntumassa on niin pieni ero MiniMotoihin nähden ainakin kesäkeleissä, että laskisin levareiden ainoiksi hyödyiksi sen, että vanteet ei kulu ja että jarrujen puolesta pystyisi käyttämään kahden kokoisia kiekkoja.

Siinä fiilikset tällä hetkellä  :Hymy: 





> ^ Helppo uskoa, varsinkin jos verrokkisysteemissä ei ole renkailla tai muulla tavoin saatu tärinöitä pois. Kiekkojen aerohyödyt ovat ilmeisen pieniä gravelissa ja myös maantiellä jos nopeudet maltillisia 30 tasolla.



Heinen testit on tehty identtisillä renkailla ja paineilla. Etuhaarukan jouston merkitys alkaa korostumaan siitä, mihin renkaan jousto loppuu. Huomaa hyvin eron Stigmata vs. Grava. Pikkutärinöissä kuituhaarukka voi olla jopa aavistuksen mukavampi, mutta isommissa töyssyissä, dropeissa, metsäpoluilla ja nimismiehenkiharassa hakkaa käsille huomattavasti enemmän.

----------


## JKO17

Zipp/Sram on lanseerannut omille vanteilleen käsitteen total system efficiency. Ideana siinä on, että tt-maantie-endurance-gravelissa  "vauhdin vihollisia" ovat vähän eri painolla ja alustasta myös riippuen, tuuli/aero, painovoima, vierintävastus ja vibration losses. Gravelissa tuo viiimeksi mainittu on tärkeämpi kuin noissa muissa, ja sen merkitys korostuu mitä epätasaisempi alusta. Teräksinen etuhaarukka varmaan tuo omat etunsa siihen.

----------


## MAS

> ^  Luulen, että on parempi katsella funtionaalisin kuin esteettisin silmin. Takahaarukkaa ei ajaessa näe, mutta sen lappeellaan olevan kakkosnelosen näköisen ja kokoisen viistoputken näkee.. Sekin kyllä osoittautui käytännölliseksi lauantain sadelenkillä, koska se toimii loistavasti etulokarina. Kuski pysyi paljon puhtaampana kuin teräspyörällä.
> 
> Luultavaati noi leveämmät kuin korkeat vaaka- ja viistoputket tekee oman osansa myös etupään pehentämiseksi, mutta kovahko se on silti. Takapää sen sijaan on tosi pehmeäkulkuinen. Pari kertaa olen lenkillä pysähynyt tsekkaamaan takarenkaan paineet, kun on luullut sen olevan liian tyhjä. ...
> 
> Heinen testit on tehty identtisillä renkailla ja paineilla. Etuhaarukan jouston merkitys alkaa korostumaan siitä, mihin renkaan jousto loppuu. Huomaa hyvin eron Stigmata vs. Grava. Pikkutärinöissä kuituhaarukka voi olla jopa aavistuksen mukavampi, mutta isommissa töyssyissä, dropeissa, metsäpoluilla ja nimismiehenkiharassa hakkaa käsille huomattavasti enemmän.



Ennen myytiin maastureihin paljon viistoputkiin lokareita. Ei ole paljon tarvetta nykyrungoilla ml. gravel. Vaikka oma silmä on 95% kuituun ja 5% teräs-runkoihin orientoitunut, niin kyllä nuo kaikkein leveimmät putket on siinä ja siinä omaankin estetiikkaan.

Jos Stigmatan takapää on pehmeäkulkuinen niin käys kokeileen URSia, isosti taipuvaa tolppaa näkyvissä + 10mm softtail . Mutta tuolla on itselle ainakin suurempi merkitys gravelissa kuin etupäällä, herkkä alaselkä kiittää ja polkeminen on tasaista kunnon rölligravelissakin, kun taas kädet kestää paremmin etupään liikkeitä.

Mites paljon tuo teräskeula oikeasti tarjoaa joustoa? Oma kuitukeula kun ei joustele ja ajetut alustat kuitenkin usein varsin roheita, niin etugummin paineiden kanssa touhuilu on tullut tutuksi - tutuille reiteille on parin psi:n tarkkuudella pohdittu optimipaine, joka on n. 5psi alempi kuin takana ja useimmiten tietoista riskinottoa vanteelle lyömisen kanssa. Hienoahan se olisi jos keulakin osallistuisi kyydin pehmentämiseen...

----------


## kervelo

> Kiekkojen aerohyödyt ovat ilmeisen pieniä gravelissa ja myös maantiellä jos nopeudet maltillisia 30 tasolla....



Asia ei liity graveliin, vaan ihan yleisellä tasolla: ei kannata väheksyä aerohyötyjä hitaammassakaan ajossa.

Cervelon vanha tiivistelmä aiheesta:
https://www.cervelo.com/en/slow-vs-fast-riders

----------


## stenu

> Zipp/Sram on lanseerannut omille vanteilleen käsitteen total system efficiency. Ideana siinä on, että tt-maantie-endurance-gravelissa "vauhdin vihollisia" ovat vähän eri painolla ja alustasta myös riippuen, tuuli/aero, painovoima, vierintävastus ja vibration losses. Gravelissa tuo viiimeksi mainittu on tärkeämpi kuin noissa muissa, ja sen merkitys korostuu mitä epätasaisempi alusta. Teräksinen etuhaarukka varmaan tuo omat etunsa siihen.



Jep, Heine käyttää termiä suspension losses, mutta tarkoittaa samaa asiaa. Sitä ei heti tulisi ajatelleeksi, että a) kaikki kuskin täristämiseen menevä energia on pois pyörää eteenpäin vievästä energiasta. Ja b) kaikki vaimennettu jousto on myös pois pyörää eteenpäin vievästä energiasta, koska vaimennus muuttaa vaimentamanansa energian lämmöksi. Lisäksi, kun kuski joutuu käyttämään lihasemergiaa tärinän vaimentamiseen, kuluttaa tärinä energiaa kahdella tapaa.





> Jos Stigmatan takapää on pehmeäkulkuinen niin käys kokeileen URSia, isosti taipuvaa tolppaa näkyvissä + 10mm softtail . Mutta tuolla on itselle ainakin suurempi merkitys gravelissa kuin etupäällä, herkkä alaselkä kiittää ja polkeminen on tasaista kunnon rölligravelissakin, kun taas kädet kestää paremmin etupään liikkeitä.
> 
> Mites paljon tuo teräskeula oikeasti tarjoaa joustoa? Oma kuitukeula kun ei joustele ja ajetut alustat kuitenkin usein varsin roheita, niin etugummin paineiden kanssa touhuilu on tullut tutuksi - tutuille reiteille on parin psi:n tarkkuudella pohdittu optimipaine, joka on n. 5psi alempi kuin takana ja useimmiten tietoista riskinottoa vanteelle lyömisen kanssa. Hienoahan se olisi jos keulakin osallistuisi kyydin pehmentämiseen...



Suspension/vibration losses -teorian mukaan se 10 mm softail taitaa vaan olla sitä energiaa hukkaavaa joustoa, koska elastomeeri vaimentaa. Kuski toki säilyy virkeämpänä. Mulle riittää hyvin sen verran joustoa takapäässä kuin, mitä ohutputkinen teräsrunkokin antaa, joten en varsinaisesti kaipaa enempää. Stigmatan kanssa on jo aavistuksen sellainen olo kuin ajaisi täysjoustolla keula lukossa, mutta takajousitus auki.

Stigmata kuitukeula vs. mun Gravan Columbus SL-haarukka ero voisi ehkä olla niinkuin 0,5 baria rengaspaineilla mitattuna juurakkopoluilla ajellessa. Mutta on ihan karkea heitto, kun Garava ei ole vielä ajokunnossa, enkä pääse vertaamaan rinnan. Mulla alkaa olla vuosikausien jäykkäkeulamaasturoinnin seurauksena jotain kulumaa toisessa kyynärpäässä ja se tahtoo kipeytyä tärinästä ja nyt Stigmatan kanssa se on taas vähän oireillut.

Rene Hersen Kaisei Toei Special -haarukanjalat on vielä ohuempaa putkea kuin Columbuksen SL-jalat ja niissä on se kavennettu osa selvästi pitempi, joten niitten kanssa ero lienee vielä suurempi, mutta en ehkä esim. cyclocrossia uskaltaisi Hersen haarukanjaloilla ajaa, ainakaan näin kokeilematta arvioituna. Sachsin/Pegorettin ÜOS-jalat on samaa luokkaa SL-jalkojen kanssa ja niillä ajetaan UCI cat. 2 krossikisoja.

----------


## stenu

> Asia ei liity graveliin, vaan ihan yleisellä tasolla: ei kannata väheksyä aerohyötyjä hitaammassakaan ajossa.
> 
> Cervelon vanha tiivistelmä aiheesta:
> https://www.cervelo.com/en/slow-vs-fast-riders



Kuskin aerodynamiikan parantaminen on yksiselitteisesti tehokkainta. Heinen mukaan stemmin tiputtaminen 20 millillä vähentää hukattuja watteja n. 5% ja gravel-muodikas löysä takki voi kasvattaa ilmanvastusta yli 10%. Aerokiekkojen hyöty all road -ajossa on 2-3%.

----------


## JKO17

30 ja aerohyödyt tuli siitä mieleen kun olin just ostamassa uusia aero-semiaerokiekkoja maantiepyörään 37- 50 (60 mm) kehillä.
Tour Magazin testeistä ja valmistajien omien vanteiden vertailusta päädyin sellaiseen suuruusluokkaan, että aeroerot ovat 45 km/h nopeuksissa on luokkaa max 4 w (uusi zipp 303 40 mm kehällä vs  DT swiss 50/Roval Rapide 51/60), tyypilllisemmin vähemmän. Omissa kolmenkympin vauhdeissa wattiero puolittunee, ja oltaisiin 0,1-0,2  kmh nopeuseroissa max. 
Eri maantierenkailla vierintävastuksen ero on monesti suurempi kuin tuo em. aeroero, ja gravelrenkailla vielä suurempi.
Vertailukiekot oli tuossa kuitenkin aika samankaltaisia, eli erot luonnollisesti suurenee kun otetaan kiekkojen ääripäät

lisäys:
laitetaan nyt vielä ne kiekot, joita katselin ja joista sai jotakuinkin luotettavaa dataa:
-dt swiss arc 50 ja 62 sekä erc 47
-swisside hadron 50 ja 625
roval rapide
-zipp 303
-enve 45
-bora wto 45
- bontrager rsl  ja pro (lähinnä vertailu 37 vs 51)

----------


## MAS

> ...
> 
> Suspension/vibration losses -teorian mukaan se 10 mm softail taitaa vaan olla sitä energiaa hukkaavaa joustoa, koska elastomeeri vaimentaa. Kuski toki säilyy virkeämpänä. Mulle riittää hyvin sen verran joustoa takapäässä kuin, mitä ohutputkinen teräsrunkokin antaa, joten en varsinaisesti kaipaa enempää. Stigmatan kanssa on jo aavistuksen sellainen olo kuin ajaisi täysjoustolla keula lukossa, mutta takajousitus auki.
> 
> Stigmata kuitukeula vs. mun Gravan Columbus SL-haarukka ero voisi ehkä olla niinkuin 0,5 baria rengaspaineilla mitattuna juurakkopoluilla ajellessa. Mutta on ihan karkea heitto, kun Garava ei ole vielä ajokunnossa, enkä pääse vertaamaan rinnan. Mulla alkaa olla vuosikausien jäykkäkeulamaasturoinnin seurauksena jotain kulumaa toisessa kyynärpäässä ja se tahtoo kipeytyä tärinästä ja nyt Stigmatan kanssa se on taas vähän oireillut.
> 
> Rene Hersen Kaisei Toei Special -haarukanjalat on vielä ohuempaa putkea kuin Columbuksen SL-jalat ja niissä on se kavennettu osa selvästi pitempi, joten niitten kanssa ero lienee vielä suurempi, mutta en ehkä esim. cyclocrossia uskaltaisi Hersen haarukanjaloilla ajaa, ainakaan näin kokeilematta arvioituna. Sachsin/Pegorettin ÜOS-jalat on samaa luokkaa SL-jalkojen kanssa ja niillä ajetaan UCI cat. 2 krossikisoja.



(URS perän softtail) tuo on kieltämättä totta vaikka elastomeerin vaimennus ei järkyttävän tehokas olekaan. Tässä huomasi olevansa sen verran hyvin täysjoustomaasturiensa (Spark 130/120mm ja Levo SL 150mm) ehdollistama että ajatteli vain jouston ilman vaimennusta olevan 90-luvun pogo-stick menoa silloisilla joustokeulilla. Tästä vaimentamattomasta jousituksesta muuten mielenkiintoinen artikkeli: https://bikerumor.com/2018/03/07/sus...say-in-a-fork/. Mielenkiintoista nähdä tuoko gravelin globaali suosio uusia innovaatiota lajiin optimoituun jousitukseen. Tai sitten pitää aloittaa kärsivällinen siedätyshoito esteettiselle maulle että voisi jonain päivänä kuvitella ajavansa teräsfiloa sopivalla keulalla  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuminauha

Trek caliberin tapainen mukavuusjousitus voisi olla graveleissakin esteettisesti hyväksytty

https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/i...trek/isospeed/

----------


## paaton

> Trek caliberin tapainen mukavuusjousitus voisi olla graveleissakin esteettisesti hyväksytty
> 
> https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/i...trek/isospeed/



Tai sitten noilla ei ole enää mitään merkitystä, kun rengaskoko kasvaa +40mm. Kapeilla renkailla uskon toimintaan kyllä täysin.

----------


## hllaakso

Terve! 

Itselläni olisi uusi pyörä hakusessa ja katseet on vähän kohdistunut Masonin Bokehiin. Löytyisköhän keltään PK-seudulta sitä missään koossa, että voisi vähän mallailla? 54 tai 56 olisi hyvä lähtökohta! Heittäkääs yksityisviestiä, jos löytyy!  :Hymy:

----------


## Jani_P

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...zl-suspension/

----------


## stenu

> Tai sitten noilla ei ole enää mitään merkitystä, kun rengaskoko kasvaa +40mm. Kapeilla renkailla uskon toimintaan kyllä täysin.



Riippuu millaisella alustalla ajaa. 45 mm rengas joustaa turvallisesti maksimissaan noin 30 mm ja sen jousto on hyvin progressiivinen. Muiden joustavien elementtien merkitys korostuu sitä enemmän, mitä isommasta joustotarpeesta on kyse.

Energian säilymisen kannalta notkeakylkisen renkaan jousto on kaikkein tehokkainta, koska jousittamaton massa on pienin ja energiaa katoaa vähiten renkaan muodon muuttamiseen eli renkaisiin panostaminen on kyllä halvin ja helpoin tapa sekä lisätä mukavuutta että vähentää suspension lossia.

----------


## paaton

Juu,  ja nämä isospeedit on suunniteltu enemmän tärinän poistoon, jonka tuollainen 40mm rengas jo poistaa.

Itse olen myös aika skeptinen kaikkiin ylimääräisiin niveliin ja liitoksiin gravellissa, jolla ajetaan loskapskahiekassa. Kaikki raot ovat jo nytkin täynnä hiekkaa ja huollettavia kohteita riittää muutenkin.

----------


## Qilty

> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...zl-suspension/



Mitähän toi 30mm rudy painaa ja maksaa? 

Aina välillä miettiny josko kokeilis jostain halvasta suntourin ilmakeulasta lyhentää graveliin, noin niinku kokeilumielessä. Ne "oikeat" gravel keulat kun maksaa ihan paperirahaa enkä kuitenkaan usko että hirveää etua saa

----------


## stenu

> Itse olen myös aika skeptinen kaikkiin ylimääräisiin niveliin ja liitoksiin gravellissa, jolla ajetaan loskapskahiekassa. Kaikki raot ovat jo nytkin täynnä hiekkaa ja huollettavia kohteita riittää muutenkin.



Mistä päästään siihen, että se luddiitti vannejarruteräskeula on renkaiden jälkeen edelleen yksinkertaisin ja tehokkain tapa vähentää tärinöitä  :Hymy: .

Lauf tosin toimii vielä tehokkaammin ja on toimintaperiaatteltaan aika pomminvarma. Se ei myöskään hukkaa energiaa vaimennukseen, kuten perinteiset joustohaarukat tekee.

Teknisesti kai kuitukeulastakin varmaan voisi tehdä joustavan ilman, että tarvitsee pelätä keulan elämisen aiheuttamaa delaminoitumista, mutta onko maanantaikappaleiden riski sitten liian iso vai mikä, kun on katsottu, että direktiivein pitää vaikuttaa siihen, että kuinka jäykkiä etuhaarukoista tehdään.

----------


## kervelo

> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...zl-suspension/



Jousitusta mielenkiintoisempi juttu on tuo tänään julkistettu SRAM AXS XPLR -osasarjaperhe: sähköinen 1x12 10-44 -kasetilla.

Sutattuja kuvia tuosta levisi jo viime viikolla, mutta tänään oli se virallinen ilmestymispäivä.

----------


## paaton

Niin ja gravellin keula saa kestää ne kivikot, satunnaiset ojaan ajot sun muut kovassa vauhdissa kaatumiset. 

Ei paljoa kiinnostele joustava keula, joka kaadon jälkeen hajoaakin. Taitaa esimerkiksi crossareiden kuitukeulat olla kevyempiä ja heikompia.

----------


## JackOja

> Jousitusta mielenkiintoisempi juttu on tuo tänään julkistettu SRAM AXS XPLR -osasarjaperhe: sähköinen 1x12 10-44 -kasetilla.



Saako mitään hillitympää kasettia? Joku 10-38 tai 10-40 olis sopiva.

----------


## kervelo

> Saako mitään hillitympää kasettia? Joku 10-38 tai 10-40 olis sopiva.



Detaljeja hiukan heikosti saatavilla, esim.SRAMin sivuilla ei vielä mitään. Näyttää siltä, että toistaiseksi tuo 10-44 on asennettu aika moneen pyörään (Canyon, Cube, Ribble).

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Näyttää samalla Grizlien hinnat nousseen kautta linjan.

----------


## stenu

> Niin ja gravellin keula saa kestää ne kivikot, satunnaiset ojaan ajot sun muut kovassa vauhdissa kaatumiset. 
> 
> Ei paljoa kiinnostele joustava keula, joka kaadon jälkeen hajoaakin. Taitaa esimerkiksi crossareiden kuitukeulat olla kevyempiä ja heikompia.



Eipä kai joustavuus ole heikkouden synonyymi edes kuidusta puhuttaessa. Tietyissä tapauksissa, esimerkiksi vaikkapa ojaanajotilanteessa, luulisi kestävän paremmin, jos joustaa ennemmin kuin sanoo räks.

----------


## Soiski

Siis eikö aiemmat AXS-versiot ole olleet kuin 2x yhteensopivia?

----------


## tsmo

> Siis eikö aiemmat AXS-versiot ole olleet kuin 2x yhteensopivia?



Kyllä etap/AXS saa 1x. Onko tuossa sitten uutta vain takapakka, joka on jossain Eaglen ja Force/Red välillä..?

----------


## Soiski

> Kyllä etap/AXS saa 1x. Onko tuossa sitten uutta vain takapakka, joka on jossain Eaglen ja Force/Red välillä..?



No tätä mieltä minäkin olen, toki ainakin Rival AXS yhteensopivat takapakat ovat olleet 12s 10-30t ja 10-36t, jotka ovat pienempiä mitä itse olen tottunut gräveleissä näkemään.

----------


## tsmo

> Saako mitään hillitympää kasettia? Joku 10-38 tai 10-40 olis sopiva.



Ihan perus Forcen 12-rattaista kasettia saa 10-36 asti ainakin.

----------


## Jona

Toimisikohan tuo pakka Eagle AXS -vaihtajalla, hieman tiheämmät vaihdevälit kelpaisi vaikka toisiin kiekkoihin.

----------


## huotah

> Kyllä etap/AXS saa 1x. Onko tuossa sitten uutta vain takapakka, joka on jossain Eaglen ja Force/Red välillä..?



Uutta on myös pitkähäkkiset Rival, Force ja Red -takavaihtajat. Näiden maantieversio syö enintään 36t pakkaa, jos on halunnut kevyempää välitystä niin Eagle mullet pakka ja vaihtaja on ollut ratkaisu. XPLR tulee täyttämään aukon mallistossa.

----------


## stenu

https://bikerumor.com/2021/08/09/gra...for-gravel-xc/

----------


## stenu

Sram/Rock Shox/Zipp XPLR -speksejä. Jousitettu hissitolppa ja single wall -joustovanteet.

https://bikerumor.com/2021/08/10/sra...g-moto-wheels/

----------


## huotah

XPLR

----------


## palikka

Läjä tuotteita, joita nähtäneen isoilla alennusprosenteilla vuoden päästä.

----------


## hitlike

No nyt on tekniikkaa, laitteita ja liikkuvia osia. Jos olisin niitä janttereita ketkä kiertää kuukausi tolkulla jotain Mongolian aavikoita pyörällä niin jättäisin nuo vehkeet kotiin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Läjä tuotteita, joita nähtäneen isoilla alennusprosenteilla vuoden päästä.



Epäilen että ei nähdä… tuntuu että kaikki viedään nyt käsistä.

----------


## stenu

^^ Joo ja todennäköisesti kokoteräksinen setämiespyöräkin alkaa tuntumaan suorastaan kevyeltä moderniin ”all must-haves” -pyörään verrattuna, vaikka olisi kuinka kuiturunkoa ja -kiekkoa siinä.

----------


## stenu

https://theradavist.com/2021/08/the-...r-gravel-bike/

----------


## kervelo

> Läjä tuotteita, joita nähtäneen isoilla alennusprosenteilla vuoden päästä.



SRAMin AXS-sarjojen hinnat eivät ole juurikaan laskeneet, vaikka ovat markkinoilla olleet jo pidemmän aikaa. Mitään dramaattista tuskin tapahtuu näiden gravel-versioidenkaan kanssa.

----------


## kervelo

> Toimisikohan tuo pakka Eagle AXS -vaihtajalla, hieman tiheämmät vaihdevälit kelpaisi vaikka toisiin kiekkoihin.



Mielestäni jossain esittelyssä oli kerrottu, että 10-44 pakkaa ei ole tehty toimimaan eagle-osien kanssa. Myös ketju on erilainen (flat top vs. eagle).

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Niin ja siinä kun Eagle ja 11spd 10-42 kasetit menee XD vapariin niin tää xplr vaatii XDR-vaparin kuten 12spd maantiepakatkin on vaatineet.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Canyonin alumiininen Grail oli hetken aikaa taas tilattavissa (aiemmin sold out), toimitusaika syys-lokakuun vaihteessa. Ehdin laittaa tilauksen sisään ja heti seuraavana päivänä näytti taas sold out. Toimitusaika-arvio lokakuun alussa, saas nähdä kuinka käy...



Lyhyeksi jäi odotus: maksulinkki kolahti tänään sähköpostiin ja arvioitu toimitus ensi viikolla.

----------


## jankki

> Lyhyeksi jäi odotus: maksulinkki kolahti tänään sähköpostiin ja arvioitu toimitus ensi viikolla.



Mikäs versio? 3 viikkoa takaperin laitoin 7 1by:n tilaukseen - arvioitu toimitus syyskuun puolivälissä. Pariin kertaan oman tilauksen jälkeen saatavuus on ollut niin, että toimituksen olisi saanut heinäkuun loppuun - elokuun alkuun, mutta oman tilauksen päivämäärä pysynyt kokoajan tuossa samassa. Pitkiä viikkoja  :Hymy:

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Mikäs versio? 3 viikkoa takaperin laitoin 7 1by:n tilaukseen - arvioitu toimitus syyskuun puolivälissä. Pariin kertaan oman tilauksen jälkeen saatavuus on ollut niin, että toimituksen olisi saanut heinäkuun loppuun - elokuun alkuun, mutta oman tilauksen päivämäärä pysynyt kokoajan tuossa samassa. Pitkiä viikkoja



Sama versio L-koko.

----------


## Jona

> Mielestäni jossain esittelyssä oli kerrottu, että 10-44 pakkaa ei ole tehty toimimaan eagle-osien kanssa. Myös ketju on erilainen (flat top vs. eagle).



Joo, ei varmasti toimikaan jos SRAM:lta kysytään. Selviää vasta kun joku kokeilee.

----------


## palikka

> Läjä tuotteita, joita nähtäneen isoilla alennusprosenteilla vuoden päästä.



Nyt kyllä pitää tarkentaa omaa kommenttia sillä, että koski yleisesti useampaa peräkkäistä tekniikkalinkkiä, joissa siis napa, joka säätelee rengaspainetta ja sitten nämä joustokeulat, hissitolpat, single wall kehät ym joilla on hintaa niin reippaasti, että tuskin pelkkinä erilliskomponentteina ihmiset lähtevät noilla hinnoilla himokkaasti päivittelemään pyöriään. Toki noita kyllä nähtäneen jonkin verran kompliiteissa pyörissä. Käsittääkseni tässäkin langassa arvostus on ihan huipussaan joustokeuloja ja hissitolppia kohtaan gravel-pyörissä. Joo... mutta varmaan ihan kivoja juttuja silloin kun ne toimii.  :Sarkastinen: 

Tuosta single wall vanteesta paha sanoa mitään muutakuin mahdolliset katastrofin ainekset siinäkin miltei kasassa. Varmaan kaarteessa tuntuu kivalta, kun vanne ja rengas muljuaa yhtä aikaa ja mitä vielä. Tai sitten tuo toimii mutta käytännössä marginaalinen hyöty.

Eri asia sitten noitten vaihtajien ja rataspakkojen kanssa. Ne nyt myy aina, oli tarvetta uudelle mallille tai ei.

Näiden jälkeenhän tietysti markkinamiesten toimesta gravel-pyöriin tulee 29" renkaat miniminä, boost navat (ovatkin jo olemassa), suora "gravel"-tanko ja spesifiset liipaisimet, lyhytjoustoinen takaiskari niin saadaan nämä ysärihenkiset "maastopyörät" päivitettyä tähän päivään.

Kaikki tämähän oli luettavissa rivien välistä postauksessani  :Vink:  Ei mulla oo kehitystä vastaan mitään mutta nyt jää kaupan hyllylle omalta osaltani joka ikinen lanseeraus.

----------


## stenu

^ Mun mielestä olisivat voineet siihen joustokeulaankin laittaa jonkun sähköisen lukituksen tai vähintään kännykkäapilla säädettävän vaimennuksen. Vähän jäi jotenkin vaisuksi nyt  :Leveä hymy: 

Joustokeulan suhteen jo se, että se tulee jälkiasennusmarkkinoille vain 45 mm rakella, kertoo siitä, että eivät usko sen potentiaaliin itsekään. Vaikka jossain esittelytekstissä sanottiin, että se nostaa etupäätä suunnilleen saman verran kuin vaihtaisi xc-pyörään 100-millisen keulan tilalle 120-millisen, niin käyrätankoisen geometriassa kulmien loiveneminen ja keskiön nouseminen on vähän eri asia.

Muutenkin olisi ollut järkevämpää laittaa irtokeulana myytäväksi 50 mm rakella oleva versio, kun olisi toiminut paremmin kulmien loivetessa. Lisäksi isossa osassa rouheampaan menoon tarkoitetuista gg-pyöristä rake alkaa originaalistikin olla 47-50 mm ellei enemmänkin jo alunperinkin ja kun sellaiseen vaihtaa pidemmän mutta pienemmällä rakella olevan keulan, tulee vaan sutta ja sekundaa. No kaipa noitakin tulee mutkien kautta OEM-osina myyntiin.

Käytännössä voi olla niin, että pikkuhiljaa maasto-gg-pyörien jäykkien etuhaarukoiden ”standardipituudeksi” muuttuu joku 410-415 mm, jolloin geosta tulee sellainen, että jäykän haarukan voi halutessaan korvata ac 425-435 mm joustohaarukalla. URS:ssa tais vähän normaalia pitempi etuhaarukka jo ollakin, joten siinä Rudy varmaan toimisi.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Ei mulla oo kehitystä vastaan mitään mutta nyt jää kaupan hyllylle omalta osaltani joka ikinen lanseeraus.



Hyvin kyllä summasit meikäläisenkin ajatukset. Onko etätöissä ollut tylsää kun täydellinen hybridin osasarjapaketti saat kasattua.  Oisko vielä joku flatbar innovaation tuohon voinut täräyttää niin olispa perfect!

----------


## JackOja

Jos puhutaan 12-lehtisistä pakoista, joissa isoin ratas välillä 38-42, niin tuleeko kellekään muuta mieleen kuin Rotorin 11-39? Toihan toki toimisi Eagle- tai XPLR-vaihtajalla?

Voisi kiinnostaa langattomat sähkövaihteet (toki mekaaniset olis parempi), mutta en välttämättä haluaisi noita isoja pakkoja. 11-36 on riittänyt hyvin, joskin äskeisellä kesäretkellä kiipeillessä ajattelin, että pari hammasta takana voisi olla reservissä pelastusrenkaana.

----------


## stenu

^ Haluisitko siis sen kahdennentoista vaihteen joka tapauksessa?

11-vaihteisena et tarvi muuta kuin pitkähäkkisen CX1-vaihtajan ja 10-42-pakan, niin saat retkivälitykset.

----------


## JackOja

> ^ Haluisitko siis sen kahdennentoista vaihteen joka tapauksessa?



En oikeasti tietenkään, enkä ajele parilla kolmella pienimmällä rattaalla käytännössä koskaan  :Hymy: 





> 11-vaihteisena et tarvi muuta kuin pitkähäkkisen CX1-vaihtajan ja 10-42-pakan, niin saat retkivälitykset.



Joo fillarissa on Force CX1 jo ajateltuna tuota varten ja esim. XTR-pakkaa saisi muistaakseni 40-hampaiseen päättyvänä (EDIT: ja SLX sekä XT, mutta painavia). Ja E13 tarjoaa 11-lehtisen 9-39.

Mutta pikaisesti tsekattuna 12-lehtisenä vaihtoehdot toistaiseksi(?) vähäiset ilmeisesti.

----------


## Qilty

Katoin jonku videon näistä XPLR osista. Rokkarin keula maksaa 770£ ja painaa noin 1.5kg

----------


## Qilty

> ^ Mun mielestä olisivat voineet siihen joustokeulaankin laittaa jonkun sähköisen lukituksen tai vähintään kännykkäapilla säädettävän vaimennuksen. Vähän jäi jotenkin vaisuksi nyt 
> 
> Joustokeulan suhteen jo se, että se tulee jälkiasennusmarkkinoille vain 45 mm rakella, kertoo siitä, että eivät usko sen potentiaaliin itsekään. Vaikka jossain esittelytekstissä sanottiin, että se nostaa etupäätä suunnilleen saman verran kuin vaihtaisi xc-pyörään 100-millisen keulan tilalle 120-millisen, niin käyrätankoisen geometriassa kulmien loiveneminen ja keskiön nouseminen on vähän eri asia.
> 
> Muutenkin olisi ollut järkevämpää laittaa irtokeulana myytäväksi 50 mm rakella oleva versio, kun olisi toiminut paremmin kulmien loivetessa. Lisäksi isossa osassa rouheampaan menoon tarkoitetuista gg-pyöristä rake alkaa originaalistikin olla 47-50 mm ellei enemmänkin jo alunperinkin ja kun sellaiseen vaihtaa pidemmän mutta pienemmällä rakella olevan keulan, tulee vaan sutta ja sekundaa. No kaipa noitakin tulee mutkien kautta OEM-osina myyntiin.
> 
> Käytännössä voi olla niin, että pikkuhiljaa maasto-gg-pyörien jäykkien etuhaarukoiden ”standardipituudeksi” muuttuu joku 410-415 mm, jolloin geosta tulee sellainen, että jäykän haarukan voi halutessaan korvata ac 425-435 mm joustohaarukalla. URS:ssa tais vähän normaalia pitempi etuhaarukka jo ollakin, joten siinä Rudy varmaan toimisi.



Eikö loivempaan emäputkeen laiteta keula pienemmällä rakella? Vai muistanko ihan väärin että esim maastopuolella on tullut pienemmän raken keuloja koska kulmat on loiventunu vuosien aikana

----------


## paaton

> Katoin jonku videon näistä XPLR osista. Rokkarin keula maksaa 770£ ja painaa noin 1.5kg



Ai että. Tuo on juuri sitä, mitä gravelliin kaivataan. Kilo lisää keulalle. On herkkää.

----------


## stenu

> Eikö loivempaan emäputkeen laiteta keula pienemmällä rakella? Vai muistanko ihan väärin että esim maastopuolella on tullut pienemmän raken keuloja koska kulmat on loiventunu vuosien aikana



Riippuu kai, mitä tavoitellaan. Jos on tarkoitus pitää trail-mitta ja ohjaustuma jollain tapaa ”normaalina”, pitää rakea kasvattaa loivemman keulan kanssa.

----------


## huotah

> Ai että. Tuo on juuri sitä, mitä gravelliin kaivataan. Kilo lisää keulalle. On herkkää.



Jep, keula 1,25kg + hissitolppa 560g eli reilu 1kg hyvää vrt. perinteiset keula ja tolppa. Herkkua. Kyllä noille tietty löytyy omat käyttötapauksensa Unboundissa tai vastaavassa ympäristössä, mutta ei meikäläisen käytössä.

----------


## nure

Juuri niin,  miksei samantien siirry maastopyörään... Olihan niitä joustokeuloja aikoinaan Roubaix pyörässäkin mutta onkohan nykyään?

----------


## HarryDunne

> Ai että. Tuo on juuri sitä, mitä gravelliin kaivataan. Kilo lisää keulalle. On herkkää.



Mutta lompakosta lähtee useampi kilo, niin eikös se sillä kompensoidu.  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Minäkin tulin vain kertomaan, että en aio ostaa joustokeulaa tai tuota rengaspaineensäätöhässäkkää.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Äkkiä kävi mielessä että jos laittaa käppyräsarveen joustokeulan niin pyörä saisi olla vähän pitempi ja loivempi kuin jäykällä keulalla ettei joka montussa lyö keula pohjaan ja poistu stongan yli naamalleen sammaleeseen? Toisaalta ei tuo 3 senttiä joustoa ole kovin kummallinen matka joten eiköhän tuo ole suunniteltu niin että ottaa vaan kovimmat töyssyt pois eikä yritäkään toimia kovin herkästi ja aktiivisesti?

----------


## BB Holland

Järkeilin, että kiekkokoon tai rengaskoon kasvaessa keulakulmalla on varaa jyrkentyä jos haluaa pitää saman trailin. En tiedä miten paljon jos pitää paikkansa.

----------


## stenu

Juurikin näin ja siksi ensimmäisissä 29-maastureissa oli 26-tuumaisia jyrkemmät keulakulmat, kun pelättiin, että niistä tulee liian junia muuten. Sitten Gary Fisher lanseerasi ”G2”-geometriansa, jossa rakea kasvatettiin keulan jyrkentämisen sijaan.

----------


## stenu

Kiva pyörä toi Stigmata on. Maasturimiehen graveli. Luontevampi ajaa tanko vähän ylempänä kuin, mihin olen setämiespyörässä tottunut ja parhaimmillaan niin, että alla on niin paksua rengasta kuin mahtuu ja drop bar dirt riding -tyyppisessä ajossa, missä tiet on siirtymää ja hauskuus on poluilla. Pelkässä hiekkatieajelussa jää turhan paljon kapasiteettia käyttämättä. Jos pidän ton, niin saattaisin jopa olla kiinnostunut niistä Zippin moto-kiekoista. Käyrätanko-Tahko-MTB kangastelee mielessä.

----------


## stenu

Hurricane Ridget oottaa noutoa postissa nyt, mutta tämän Ornot:n tuoreen IG-postauksen mukaan 48-millisetkin olisi saattanut mahtua. Mutatilaa ei silloin voi kyllä juuri jäädä. Mites paljon olisi järkevää jättää varmuusvaraa, kun kuiturunko ei varmaan tykkää, jos raparengas kihnuttaa maalipinnan puhki?

----------


## Qilty

> Hurricane Ridget oottaa noutoa postissa nyt, mutta tämän Ornot:n tuoreen IG-postauksen mukaan 48-millisetkin olisi saattanut mahtua. Mutatilaa ei silloin voi kyllä juuri jäädä. Mites paljon olisi järkevää jättää varmuusvaraa, kun kuiturunko ei varmaan tykkää, jos raparengas kihnuttaa maalipinnan puhki?



Eipä se pienestä hankaamisesta ole moksiskaan. Enemmän miettisin paljonko omat solisluut kestää, ite menny kerran tangon yli kun haarukka meni mudasta tukkoon.

Eräästä kuituläskipyörästä oli takakumi syöny useemman millin chainstaysta, eikä katkennut.

----------


## kaakku

Fairlight päivitti Secanin painokseen 2.5: https://www.instagram.com/p/CSoqSZ7M..._web_copy_link
https://fairlightcycles.com/wp-conte...v=79cba1185463

Takahaarukkaan tehty muutoksia, 2.4" kumit (27.5") mahtuu ja vaihtajan korvake muuttui kiinteästä vaihdettavaksi + ilmeisesti jotain muita pieniä muutoksia dropoutteihin.
61R ja 61T -runkoihin tehty muutoksia "for bigger, stronger riders" 
Keula oli raw carbon, nyt maalattu rungon väriseksi.

Saatavuus: tilauskirjat avataan seuraavan kerran 24.8.2021. 
edit: aiemmin luki että ensi maaliskuussa olisi vasta ollut tilattavana.

Rivien välistä luettavissa että tuotanto saattanut muuttaa EU-alueelta Taiwaniin?
edit: ei tarvitse lukea rivien välistä vaan IG-kommenteissa asia vahvistettiin. 

Oma tilaus muuttui nyt siis 2.0 -> 2.5. Harkitsen vielä että haluanko maalatun vai maalaamattoman keken. Täytyy toivoa että tuotannon siirto Taiwaniin aikaistaisi toimitusaikaa.

----------


## pturunen

Huomaa muuten, että tuo muutos tarkoittaa tullien astumista voimaan. Tullin sivuilta opin, että UK:ssa kokonaan valmistettu tulisi tulleitta.

----------


## pturunen

> Juurikin näin ja siksi ensimmäisissä 29-maastureissa oli 26-tuumaisia jyrkemmät keulakulmat, kun pelättiin, että niistä tulee liian junia muuten.



Tämä myös syy siihen, miksi ensimmäiset 29" olivat kamalia ajaa ja koko skene oli aiheesta skeptinen 29" kohtaan. "Markkinat" säätelivät hyvin tarkasti tuolloin, mitä valmistajat uskalsivat edes kokeilla iteroidessaan isopyöräistä maasturia.

----------


## JackOja

Eilen asioin Larunpyörässä ja siinä oli sopivasti esillä sellainen Stigmata kuin stenullakin. Hienon ja siistin oloinen vehje. 
(vieläköhän F-torin vihreä iskemätön runko olisi myynnissä Oulussa  :Nolous: )

----------


## stenu

^ joo siellä olis se yksi pikkurunkoinen jollekin lyhyemmälle kuskille.





> Tämä myös syy siihen, miksi ensimmäiset 29" olivat kamalia ajaa ja koko skene oli aiheesta skeptinen 29" kohtaan. "Markkinat" säätelivät hyvin tarkasti tuolloin, mitä valmistajat uskalsivat edes kokeilla iteroidessaan isopyöräistä maasturia.



Mä olen eri mieltä tuosta kamaluudesta ja eikös se ollut UCI, joka oli eniten ja pisimpään skeptinen, ei skene. Mun mielestä ne olivat perus polkuajossa paljon kivempia kuin nykymuodin mukaiset maastopyörät, jotka on melkolailla kamalia ajaa suunnilleen kaikilla muilla mittapuilla paitsi otb-herkkyydellä mitattuna.

Mun mielestä hyvä osoitus nykymaastureiden vinoutuneesta evoluutiosta on se, että yhtäkkiä niin monet haikailee maastokelpoisia droppitankopyöriä, kun huomaavat löytävänsä taas sen ajamisen hauskuuden sitä kautta.

Nimimerkillä: ”Yksi tallin keepereistä on täysjäykkä 29-tuumainen 71,5 asteen keulakulmalla.”

----------


## pturunen

Itse sanoisin, että balansoitu ajotuntuma ja ajomukavuus löytyy jostain 67.5 asteen tienoilta keulakulmasta. Kävin ajamassa omalla vanhalla ja nyt juniorin käytössä olevalla täpärillä. Pyörä oli nykymuodin mukaan minulle ihan liian pieni (reach 450), keulakulma jyrkkä 67 astetta ja satulaputki loiva (73 astetta). Olipas hauska pyörä ajaa. Ja tähän loppukoon mtb-aiheinen offtopiikki.

----------


## kaakku

> Huomaa muuten, että tuo muutos tarkoittaa tullien astumista voimaan. Tullin sivuilta opin, että UK:ssa kokonaan valmistettu tulisi tulleitta.



Niin, tuotanto siirtyi siis Taiwaniin, joten katsotaan miten käy. Nopeasti katsoen en löytänyt ainakaan polkumyyntitullia, kuten Kiinasta tuleville pyörille on. Ja tässä taisi olla jotain eroa että onko pelkkä runko vai kokonainen polkupyörä?

Aiemmin tuotanto oli siis EU-alueella (en nyt muista missä maassa, kyllä senkin oli joku jo selvittänyt) ja kokoonpano sekä käsittääkseni maalaus Englannissa.

edit: ilmeisesti 4% tulli. Fairlight kommentoi IG:ssä että mikäli tilannut aiemmin, niin he hyvittävät tuon tullin osuuden. Kommenttien rivien välistä voi lukea että siellä päässä hieman harmittaa Brexit. Enkä kyllä ihmettele.

----------


## bike futurist

aika nopeasti nyky-trailipyörien 65° keulakulma ja 470mm reachi L koossa alkaa tuntua neutraalilta, jos tykkää tykitellä alamäet. Stenun jutut kuulostaa nyt vähän trollailulta  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Eilen asioin Larunpyörässä ja siinä oli sopivasti esillä sellainen Stigmata kuin stenullakin. Hienon ja siistin oloinen vehje. 
> (vieläköhän F-torin vihreä iskemätön runko olisi myynnissä Oulussa )



Hei seis. Se on minun kun lompakko toipuu tuosta maasturin voimansiirron tuhosta.

----------


## JackOja

> Hei seis. Se on minun kun lompakko toipuu tuosta maasturin voimansiirron tuhosta.



Jaa... minähän olin jo näin >|................              |< lähellä ottaa yhteyttä myyjään heinäkuussa Lapista poispäin ajellessa.

Nyt jos myyjä seuraa tätä keskustelua niin hinta ei liene enempää laske, kun huomaa että kiinnostusta kytee pinnan alla.

----------


## stenu

> aika nopeasti nyky-trailipyörien 65° keulakulma ja 470mm reachi L koossa alkaa tuntua neutraalilta, jos tykkää tykitellä alamäet. Stenun jutut kuulostaa nyt vähän trollailulta



Juu ei ole trollaamista. Pointti on, että mitkä alamäet. Kun niitä siis ei noissa lähimetsissä juuri ole. Meidän junnun Chameleon on ihan kiva Ylläksen rinteitä lasketellessa, mutta aikamoinen juna kepun peruspoluille, vaikka ei ole edes mitenkään äärimmäinen geo. Eri juttu sitten, jos kepu-pyöräily on sitä, että haetaan sieltä vaan niitä pahimpia hc-spotteja ja peruspolut on lähinnä siirtymää. Keskimääräistä nykymaailman kepu-täysjoustoilijaa kun katsoo, niin maastopyöräily on mennyt vähän hassun näköiseksi penkistä pienellä vaihteella kihnuttamiseksi, kun geot on sellaisia, että putkelta ajaminen tolppaa laskematta on hankalaa ja kukaan ei jaksa jatkuvasti hissitolpan kanssa säätämistäkään, joten persaus jämähtää penkkiin, ajamisesta tulee hankalan näköistä ja flow katoaa. Mutta tää on nyt vaan tälläinen wanhuksen mielipide.

Aiheeseen kuuluen: Sunnuntaina kun kävin Stiggyllä ajelemassa sitä merkattua kepureittiä, niin kotiin päin polkiessa koukkasin Paloheinän mäen kautta ja sieltä jotain niistä alamäkireiteistä alas tullessa oli joku pitkähkö ja loivahko täysjousto tyystin tien tukkeena, kun se taipui niistä mutkista niin kankeasti, että Stiggyllä pääsi kovempaa  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Joo näin sen täytyy olla.

----------


## stenu

> Jaa... minähän olin jo näin >|................              |< lähellä ottaa yhteyttä myyjään heinäkuussa Lapista poispäin ajellessa.
> 
> Nyt jos myyjä seuraa tätä keskustelua niin hinta ei liene enempää laske, kun huomaa että kiinnostusta kytee pinnan alla.



Mä en ehkä ihan hirveästi näkisi Stigmatassa lisäarvoa sun nykyiseen nähden, joten meinasin ehdottaa sulle visiittiä Pyöräkuumeisten tukiryhmään, mutta se onkin tainnut kadota bittiavaruuteen.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Jaa... minähän olin jo näin >|................              |< lähellä ottaa yhteyttä myyjään heinäkuussa Lapista poispäin ajellessa.
> 
> Nyt jos myyjä seuraa tätä keskustelua niin hinta ei liene enempää laske, kun huomaa että kiinnostusta kytee pinnan alla.



No oikeasti niin osta pois jos tekee mieli. Mun ei pidä ostaa mitään pyöräkamaa vähään aikaan.

----------


## JackOja

> Mä en ehkä ihan hirveästi näkisi Stigmatassa lisäarvoa sun nykyiseen nähden...



Näin yritän asiaa ihan järjellä ajatella.





> joten meinasin ehdottaa sulle visiittiä Pyöräkuumeisten tukiryhmään, mutta se onkin tainnut kadota bittiavaruuteen.



Ai niin, on se vielä.





> No oikeasti niin osta pois jos tekee mieli. Mun ei pidä ostaa mitään pyöräkamaa vähään aikaan.



Ei munkaan pidä ja kun en tarvitse enempiä fillareita. Viime syksynä kasatulla täpärilläkään en ole ajanut kuin 3-4 lenkkiä, turha laitos.

----------


## bike futurist

> Pointti on, että mitkä alamäet. Kun niitä siis ei noissa lähimetsissä juuri ole.



tokihan kepussa on niitä lyhyitä (10-20s) osuuksia mitkä voi tykitellä alasmäkeen.





> Meidän junnun Chameleon on ihan kiva Ylläksen rinteitä lasketellessa, mutta aikamoinen juna kepun peruspoluille, vaikka ei ole edes mitenkään äärimmäinen geo.



tätä en oikeen hiffaa. Chameleonhan on aika konservatiivisen/perinteisen mallin traili ht. Siis missä mielessä juna?





> Eri juttu sitten, jos kepu-pyöräily on sitä, että haetaan sieltä vaan niitä pahimpia hc-spotteja ja peruspolut on lähinnä siirtymää.



tämä on toki aivan yhtä hyvä tapa ajaa kepua kuin gravelpyörällä; mennään ne omat suosikki mäet / kuumotuspaikat ja muuten social pace :-)





> Keskimääräistä nykymaailman kepu-täysjoustoilijaa kun katsoo, niin maastopyöräily on mennyt vähän hassun näköiseksi penkistä pienellä vaihteella kihnuttamiseksi, kun geot on sellaisia, että putkelta ajaminen tolppaa laskematta on hankalaa ja kukaan ei jaksa jatkuvasti hissitolpan kanssa säätämistäkään, joten persaus jämähtää penkkiin, ajamisesta tulee hankalan näköistä ja flow katoaa. Mutta tää on nyt vaan tälläinen wanhuksen mielipide.



pitäisikö ehkä vähemmän katsella ja arvostella muiden etenemistä? Ei kaikki ole ajaneet maastossa koko ikäänsä ja ovat siellä ihan yhtä lailla hauskaa pitämässä. 





> Aiheeseen kuuluen: Sunnuntaina kun kävin Stiggyllä ajelemassa sitä merkattua kepureittiä, niin kotiin päin polkiessa koukkasin Paloheinän mäen kautta ja sieltä jotain niistä alamäkireiteistä alas tullessa oli joku pitkähkö ja loivahko täysjousto tyystin tien tukkeena, kun se taipui niistä mutkista niin kankeasti, että Stiggyllä pääsi kovempaa



öö okei. Hieno homma :littipeuccu:

----------


## stenu

^ Juu enpä ole arvostellut kenenkään tekemisiä ja minun puolestani kaikki saa ajaa just sellaisilla pyörillä, kun tykkäävät. Ainoa asia, mitä kritisoin, on sen sorttiset kommentit, että nykyMUODIN, mukaiset mtb-pyörät ovat ainoita oikeita ja ainoastaan loistavia ja evoluutio on tehnyt niistä yksinomaan parempia. Näin ei nimittäin ole ja se ”paremmuus” on käytöstä, kuskista ja preferensseistä riippuvaista, vaikka markkinamiehet tekevätkin kaikkensa todistellakseen, että kaikki muut lähestymistavat on vääriä tai vähintään epäkelpoja.

Keskustelu lähti liikkeelle väitteestä, että ensimmäiset kaksysit oli kamalia ajaa. Meillä oli sellainen ekan sukupolven Nishiki Bigfoot aikoinaan. Se ei ollut ollenkaan kamala ja huomattavasti parempi ajaa kuin sen aikuiset 26-tuumaiset maasturit. Jo ensimmäisetkin kaksysit oli itseasiassa suunniteltuun käyttöönsä niin hyviä, että UCI bannasi ne aika monen vuoden ajaksi.

Case closed mun osalta.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

No se on tietenkin just näin.

----------


## stenu

^ Kuuntelen mielelläni, jos Kotler tai joku muu keksii paremman syyn sille, että miksi miksi esim. Sram katsoo olevan kysyntää XPLR:n kaltaisille drop bar trail riding -spesifeille osille ja pyörille ja miksi jo nyt moni ajelee lähipolutkin mielummin graveleillaan kuin slackeillä maastureillaan.

Tommoseen modernimpaan graveliin kun korjaa geon 40 mm joustolle sopivaksi ja laittaa Rudyn keulille, on lopputulos hyvin lähellä niitä ekoja kaksysimaastureita sillä erotuksella, että suoran tangon sijaan graveleissa on droppitanko. Kuinka moni on sitä mieltä, että modernit gravelit on ”kamalia ajaa”?

----------


## bike futurist

> ^ Kuuntelen mielelläni, jos Kotler tai joku muu keksii paremman syyn sille, että miksi miksi esim. Sram katsoo olevan kysyntää XPLR:n kaltaisille drop bar trail riding -spesifeille osille



Siis varmasti on kysyntää tuon kaltaisille gravel uutuuksille. Etenkin amerikoissa kisataan monessa osavaltiossa gravelissa, kuten kaikki alaa seuraavat tietävät. 





> miksi jo nyt moni ajelee lähipolutkin mielummin graveleillaan kuin slackeillä maastureillaan.



ajelen monta kertaa viikossa eri puolella pk seutua ja en muista milloin olisin nähnyt polulla gravelpyörän. Siis toki on joitakin ihmisiä, jotka tätä harrastavat, mutta tämä on melkoista liiottelua. Voisin esittää näin: jos isket satunnaisesti valituille sadalle pyöräilijälle / tavan ihmiselle / maantiekuskille / maastokuskille alle joko A stigmatan tai B tallboyn ja laitat heidät ajelemaan pk seudulle polkuajoa, niin veikkaampa että alle kymmenen tuosta neljän sadan porukasta ajelee siellä mielummin stigulla. 





> Kuinka moni on sitä mieltä, että modernit gravelit on ”kamalia ajaa”?



ei ollenkaan. Itse tosin olen hlökohtaisesti sitä mieltä, että 10-20v päästä ihmettelemme näitä vuosia, kun annoimme markkinamiesten myydä meille xc ajoon isorenkaisisia maantiepyöriä. Paras trail upgrade siihen etujousitettuun gravelpyörään on riseri / suora tanko :-)

----------


## stenu

Tämän säikeen keskusteluihin osallistuvista aika monikin tuntuu  ajelevansa graveleillansa ties missä ainakin puheidensa mukaan. Ja kyllä  esim. tuolla Reitti 2000 -polkupätkillä näkee nykyään käyrätankoisia  vähintään yhtä taajaan kuin maastureita.





> Itse tosin olen hlökohtaisesti sitä mieltä, että 10-20v päästä ihmettelemme näitä vuosia, kun annoimme markkinamiesten myydä meille xc ajoon ylipitkiä ja -loivia DH-pyöriä



Korjasin ja lopetan tähän  :Hymy:

----------


## bike futurist

> Ja kyllä  esim. tuolla Reitti 2000 -polkupätkillä näkee nykyään käyrätankoisia  vähintään yhtä taajaan kuin maastureita.



reitti 2k (etenkin ilman rinnekodin polkuosuutta) on lähestulkoon kokonaan hyväkuntoista hiekkatietä. Eikö tässä ollut kyse trail eli polkuajosta + "lähellä" eli esimerkiksi keskuspuistossa, espoon kepussa, veräjämäessä, mustavuoressa, yms? En ihan totta puhuen muista nähneeni vuosiin ketään tuolla traileilla kippurasarvisella.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> ...että 10-20v päästä ihmettelemme näitä vuosia, kun annoimme markkinamiesten myydä meille xc ajoon isorenkaisisia maantiepyöriä. Paras trail upgrade siihen etujousitettuun gravelpyörään on riseri / suora tanko :-)



Samalla kun polkukelpoisuutta kasvatetaan taitaa ajamisen hauskuus vähetä tiellä. Erikoistumisella on hintansa, niin tekniikassa, kuin luonnossakin. 

Omalla kohdalla on siten, että ajamaan lähtiessäni matkalle osuu pidempiä asfalttipätkiä, soraa, metsäteitä ja toisinaan polkua. Mulle pyöräily ei ole suorituspaikkaurheilua, vaan väline olla ulkona ja liikkua. Sellaiseen isorenkainen graveli on hyvä.

----------


## stenu

^^ Juu puhuinkin _polkupätkistä_. Ehkä gravelilla "lähellä" on kauempana kuin maasturilla, reviiri on isompi. Kepu on nyt monta vuotta ollut jo niin raiskattu, että voi hyvinkin olla niin, että sinne ei ole kiinnostanut mennä, jos alla on ollut sellainen pyörä, jolla on kiva polkea kauemmaksikin. Ja voi se toki olla niinkin, että jotkut ajelee graveleillaan poluilla vaan internetissä.

Kuitenkin ihan hyvää argumentointia sieltä päin, kuten yleensäkin  :Hymy:  :Hymy: . Kiitos keskustelusta!

----------


## paaton

> reitti 2k (etenkin ilman rinnekodin polkuosuutta) on lähestulkoon kokonaan hyväkuntoista hiekkatietä. Eikö tässä ollut kyse trail eli polkuajosta + "lähellä" eli esimerkiksi keskuspuistossa, espoon kepussa, veräjämäessä, mustavuoressa, yms? En ihan totta puhuen muista nähneeni vuosiin ketään tuolla traileilla kippurasarvisella.



Ei se kokonaan ole. Juurikin ne muutamat lyhyet polkupätkät luovat gravelliin sen hauskuuden. Koko pyörää ei kannata noiden vuoksi speksata. Vähän rouheampaa ja isompaa rengasta vaan. 

 Ainakin itse suunnittelen paljon reittejä, joihin speksataan sopivin välein pieniä polkupätkiä väliin.

----------


## pturunen

Minusta Stiggyllä on hauska ajella polkuja silloin tällöin haasteena, mutta en missään nimessä ajattele korvaavani sillä maastopyörää. Sen verran tervanjuontia se oikeasti on. Erilaisuus siinä viehättää hetken, mutta Gravel metsäpoluilla on yhtä ankeaa kuin 160 mm täpäri matka-ajossa. Mutta yleispyöränä gräveli on aika kova, kuten on järkeväti rengastettu ja konservatiivinen jäykkäperäkin. Tässä taannoin olin aivan liekeissä gravelointiin, mutta jostain syystä kasaan taas jäykkäperää talliin... mikä lie hellevaurio.

----------


## paaton

Kaikkia tarttee. Ei gravelli ole maastopyörä.

----------


## eratt

Joo, itelläkin tullut tänäkin kesänä ajettua kepun polkuja sekä uusimman muodin mukaisella 150mm joustavalla täpärillä että 10v vanhalla vannejarrucrosscheckillä. Kyllä siellä täpärillä mieluummin ajaa, vaikka välistä ihan hauska treenata tekniikkaa toisenlaisellakin pyörällä.

Ja äkempää ne rajat tulee vastaan crosscheckin kanssa  :Hymy:

----------


## ranttis

> Nyt jos myyjä seuraa tätä keskustelua niin hinta ei liene enempää laske, kun huomaa että kiinnostusta kytee pinnan alla.



No hö, oon sitä kuikuillut välillä ja huvikseen speksannut jo eTappeja siihen samalla kun odottelen että hinta putoaa. Vaan ei putoa enää 
2016 ostettu (olisko 2014 mallia) vannejarrullinen Bianchi Zurigo ei oikein miellytä enää ja pyöräkuumetta on ilmassa. Ajot vaan tulee oleen lähivuosina vähissä niin kamalasti järkeä tuossa ei liene.
Jos tuota Stigmatan runkoa kaupasta saisi niin kaippa se parin tonnin arvoinen olisi.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

En edes muista milloin olisin nähnyt poluilla kippurasarven siis jonkun muun kuin omani. En ihan purematta niele väittämää, että porukka lähtee isoin joukoin graveleilla ajamaan polkuja kun se on hauskempaa kun maasturilla. Ei ole ainakaan nuo omat lähipolut.

Gravelilla tulee ajettua polkua silloin kun se mahdollistaa kahden paremmin ko. pyörälle sopivan reitin yhdistämisen kätevästi. Ajatus siitä, että lähtisin ajelemaan gravelilla polkuja kuten maastopyörällä on kyllä todella kaukainen.

Toisaalta ymmärrän miksi gravelit on menneet siihen suuntaan kuin ovat. Taitaa tuolla valtameren takanakin olla paljon sorateitä, jotka on aika paljon karkeampaa kuin ne Sipoon siloiset. Ehkäpä on todettu, että niille teille se maantiepyörästä adaptoitu geo ei olekaan paras. Samaten noilla pikku teillä on Suomessakin sen verran jyrkkää pätkää jota ei voi irtotavaran takia välttämättä runtata ylös samaan tapaan kuin assulla niin kevyempiä välityksiäkin tarvitaan. Toisaalta koko ajan tulee myös lähellä maantiepyörää olevia graveleita markkinoille. Scott nyt tulee ekana mieleen. Skene on selkeästi eriytymässä nopeisiin ja sitten adventure-henkisiin pyöriin.

----------


## pyöräsimo

Mitenkäs tuollainen Kona LTD, entinen ULTD, onko sellainen tuon uuden suuntauksen gräveli, vai onko se vaan täysjäykkä 29 droppitangolla?

Minusta siinä on vähän kummallista se, että kevyin välitys (36 edessä, 42 takana) ei ole erityisen kevyt, varsinkin, jos on kuormaa päällä. Riippuu toki ihan vaan lihastolpista, jotka ovat kuskin selkään kiinnittyneet...

----------


## JohannesP

Komea vihreä väri tuossa fillaritorin Stigmatassa jos kuvat antaa oikeutta. Eri vihreän sävyjä eri valaistuksessa. Googlen mukaan päälle pari tonnia uutena niin ihan ok pyynti tuo 1590 €. Hyvä projekti jos osat saa toisesta pyörästä.

----------


## stenu

> Minusta Stiggyllä on hauska ajella polkuja silloin tällöin haasteena, mutta en missään nimessä ajattele korvaavani sillä maastopyörää. Sen verran tervanjuontia se oikeasti on. Erilaisuus siinä viehättää hetken, mutta Gravel metsäpoluilla on yhtä ankeaa kuin 160 mm täpäri matka-ajossa. Mutta yleispyöränä gräveli on aika kova, kuten on järkeväti rengastettu ja konservatiivinen jäykkäperäkin. Tässä taannoin olin aivan liekeissä gravelointiin, mutta jostain syystä kasaan taas jäykkäperää talliin... mikä lie hellevaurio.



Jos nyt niistä Kepu-poluista puhutaan, niin mun mielestä joku perus xc-maasturi maun mukaan joko täysjoustona, etujoustona tai täysjäykkänä on mielekkäin väline sinne noin 90-prosenttisesti. Sitten siellä on se jäljelle jäävä 10 prosenttia, johon tarvii isompia reservejä, ainakin jos haluaa ajamalla päästä joka paikasta.

Mielenkiintoinen kysymys on se, että miksi silloin, kun pitää valita jompi kumpi, on overgearing joillekin mielekkäämpää kuin undergearing ja toisille päin vastoin. Ja sitten vielä ne, joille jompi kumpi on tavoiteltavin tapa harrastaa.

Mä en jaksa uskoa, että Rockpox Rudyt ja XPLR-hissitolpat yleistyy gravelkisakuskien pyörissä, koska paino jne. mutta en ihmettelisi, vaikka ne löytäisivätkin markkinaraon grinduro-tyyppistä gg-väärinpyöräilyä harrastavien pyörissä, enkä ihmettelisi, että sen tyyppisen pyöräilyn suosio tulevaisuudessa kasvaisi. Niin ennustin muuten tän gravel-buuminkin silloin joskus kauan sitten, kun sen ketjun avasin. Epäilijät dumas homman silloinkin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Qilty

> Jos nyt niistä Kepu-poluista puhutaan, niin mun mielestä joku perus xc-maasturi maun mukaan joko täysjoustona, etujoustona tai täysjäykkänä on mielekkäin väline sinne noin 90-prosenttisesti. Sitten siellä on se jäljelle jäävä 10 prosenttia, johon tarvii isompia reservejä, ainakin jos haluaa ajamalla päästä joka paikasta.
> 
> Mielenkiintoinen kysymys on se, että miksi silloin, kun pitää valita jompi kumpi, on overgearing joillekin mielekkäämpää kuin undergearing ja toisille päin vastoin. Ja sitten vielä ne, joille jompi kumpi on tavoiteltavin tapa harrastaa.
> 
> Mä en jaksa uskoa, että Rockpox Rudyt ja XPLR-hissitolpat yleistyy gravelkisakuskien pyörissä, koska paino jne. mutta en ihmettelisi, vaikka ne löytäisivätkin markkinaraon grinduro-tyyppistä gg-väärinpyöräilyä harrastavien pyörissä, enkä ihmettelisi, että sen tyyppisen pyöräilyn suosio tulevaisuudessa kasvaisi. Niin ennustin muuten tän gravel-buuminkin silloin joskus kauan sitten, kun sen ketjun avasin. Epäilijät dumas homman silloinkin.



Kyllä niitä joustokeuloja näkyy paljonkin maailmalla pitkissä gravel kisoissa.

----------


## bike futurist

> Kyllä niitä joustokeuloja näkyy paljonkin maailmalla pitkissä gravel kisoissa.



mjoo, ihan vaan yhtenä esimerkkinä:

----------


## nure

Kotlerin kanssa (kerrankin) samaa mieltä noista poluilla ajelevista gravel kuskeista, suuri osa tulee vastaan hiekkateillä millä pärjää maantiepyörällä. Muoti-ilmiö pitkälti, bikepacking porukka tietenkin erikseen mutta gravel lähinnä maantietankoinen hybridi... Ei tuo Stigmatakaan kummasti maantiepyörästä eroa jos noita vajaakokoisia kiekkoja ei lasketa. 
Ensin tuli endurance, sitten cyclocross ja gravel, mikäs seuraava trendin minkä markkinointi keksii...?

----------


## pturunen

^Kaitpa se oivallus gravelissä onkin pohjimmiltaan ollut levittää runkoa rengastilan luomiseksi. Minusta ainakin mukavampi ajaa, kun on kumeissa enemmän ilmaa, varsinkin kun oma ajonopeus on luokkaa maltillisen hidas. Lisäksi viehättää se, että reittisuunnittelussa ei tarvitse ottaa huomioon tien pintaa juurikaan. Mutta ihan sama kuin jossain mtb.langassa toisaalla: kompromissista on kyse, jolloin kaikkeen löytyy parempi spesifinen pyörä - maantiepyörä maantielle ja vaikkapa jäkäri poluille. Tämä on vaan tila- ja kustannustehokkaampaa, kun harrastustavoitteet eivät ole korkealla. Ihmeen hyvin olen pärjännyt gravelin ja 150/140 joustavalla täpärin yhdistelmällä pari vuotta. Tuo mainitsemani jäykkäperäprojekti on puhtaasti kasaamisharrastusta ja näpertelynhalua.

----------


## nure

^Taas herää kysymys että onko gravelin ja maastopyörän ainoa ero tangon malli?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Mä en kyllä osta tuotakaan väitettä, että modernin gravelin ja 29erin ainoa ero olisi tanko.

----------


## pturunen

> ^Taas herää kysymys että onko gravelin ja maastopyörän ainoa ero tangon malli?



Ei kyllä ole, kun ajoasento on tuollainen makaava ainakin Stiggyssa ja painopiste on ihan erilainen. Kyllä niissä vaan eroja on, kaikki ei ole pelkkää markkinamielikuvaa (vaikka just tämä tuntuu olevan monille se punainen vaate).

----------


## stenu

> mjoo, ihan vaan yhtenä esimerkkinä:



Mä en ihan miellä bike packing -seikkailukisaa gravelkisaksi, mutta eipä kai ole mitään virallista määritelmää olemassa. Ja kyse oli joustokeuloista gg-pyörissä. Maastopyörissä joustokeulat on tosiaankin varsin yleisiä nykyään.

Wilcox ajoi Unboundin pisimmän reitin joustokeulan kanssa, mutta hänelläkin on maasturi alla, tosin droppitangolla eli raja hämärtyy ja tulevaisuudessa varmaan vielä enemmän. 200:lla ei kovin montaa joustokeppiä netin kuvien perusteella ollut, mutta jännä nähdä ensi vuonna, onko enemmän, kun on yksi #gravelspecific joustokeppi enemmän markkinoilla.

Nyt on Stigussa Hurricane Ridget (700x42c) alla. Tilaa jää vielä sentti joka suuntaan sekä edessä että takana. Nappulan koko näyttäisi Hurricanessa olevan sama kuin Steilassa, mutta ne on harvemmassa. Saattaa rullata vähän huonommin, mutta pitää tulevissa mutakeleissä paremmin. Pelkkään soratieajeluun noi on kyllä ihan turhan mtb-renkaat.

Vanhan pyörän uus emäputki on jo Suomessa ja odottelee ohuemmaksi sorvaamista tällä hetkellä eli eiköhän sekin ole vielä jossain vaiheessa ajossa.

Nyt lähden likaamaan noi renkulat.

----------


## paaton

> ^Taas herää kysymys että onko gravelin ja maastopyörän ainoa ero tangon malli?



Mees nure ajamaan ja kokeilemaan. Se 4seasoneilla varustettu maantiepyörä ei ole gravelli ja gravelli ei ole maasturi.

----------


## Plus

> Komea vihreä väri tuossa fillaritorin Stigmatassa jos kuvat antaa oikeutta. Eri vihreän sävyjä eri valaistuksessa. Googlen mukaan päälle pari tonnia uutena niin ihan ok pyynti tuo 1590 €. Hyvä projekti jos osat saa toisesta pyörästä.



Kiitti vinkistä, tästä tulee hyvä projekti. Osat siirtyy Revolt Advanced 0:sta ja sen mattamusta L-kokoinen runkosetti tulee lähiaikoina myyntiin.  :Vink: 
Roverin jälkeen ajettuna Revolt tuntuu turhan laiskalta, ja Stigmatan geometria vaikuttaa enemmän omien mieltymysten mukaiselta.

----------


## ranttis

> Kiitti vinkistä, tästä tulee hyvä projekti.



Hyvä jos nappaat sen pois kuleksimasta niin ei tarvi turhaan mietiskellä kun todellinen tarve moiselle olisi oikeasti muutaman vuoden päästä ehkä  Itsellä osat ei olisi siirtynyt kun vanha cyclo jäisi kaupunkipyöräksi ja ajatus olisi kasailla se loppuvuoden tai talven aikana ilman kiirettä.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## TheMiklu

Meikä ei niinkään ole kiinnostunut mitä markkinamies tekee tai yrittää markkinoida mutta meikällä oli hakusessa pyörä, jolla pystyy ajamaan huoletta ne tiet mitä 23mm renkaisella maantiepyörällä ei hirvennyt ja toisaalta pyörä jolla assulla ajo on mukavan jouhevaa vrt. 29er maasturi.
GG on ollut aivan täydellinen ratkaisu sekakäyttöön. Tämä Grizl menee helpoilla poluillakin hauskasti ja 45mm renkailla vähän kelluttaa hiekkatiellä ja toisaalta nyrkin kokoinen murkula tuulimyllyteillä menee ookoo.
Lokareilla vielä niin jopa sujuu kivasti arkiajotkin.

----------


## tinke77

^ Grizli olis kyllä tervetullut tännekin, mutta kun saatavuus yllättäin heikonlainen.
Onko lokarit canyonilta vai joku muu ?

----------


## TheMiklu

> Onko lokarit canyonilta vai joku muu ?



Joo Kanjonin oma setti. On kyllä helppo asentaa ja todella kevyen oloinen setti.

----------


## Qilty

> Mä en ihan miellä bike packing -seikkailukisaa gravelkisaksi, mutta eipä kai ole mitään virallista määritelmää olemassa. Ja kyse oli joustokeuloista gg-pyörissä. Maastopyörissä joustokeulat on tosiaankin varsin yleisiä nykyään.
> 
> Wilcox ajoi Unboundin pisimmän reitin joustokeulan kanssa, mutta hänelläkin on maasturi alla, tosin droppitangolla eli raja hämärtyy ja tulevaisuudessa varmaan vielä enemmän. 200:lla ei kovin montaa joustokeppiä netin kuvien perusteella ollut, mutta jännä nähdä ensi vuonna, onko enemmän, kun on yksi #gravelspecific joustokeppi enemmän markkinoilla.
> 
> Nyt on Stigussa Hurricane Ridget (700x42c) alla. Tilaa jää vielä sentti joka suuntaan sekä edessä että takana. Nappulan koko näyttäisi Hurricanessa olevan sama kuin Steilassa, mutta ne on harvemmassa. Saattaa rullata vähän huonommin, mutta pitää tulevissa mutakeleissä paremmin. Pelkkään soratieajeluun noi on kyllä ihan turhan mtb-renkaat.
> 
> Vanhan pyörän uus emäputki on jo Suomessa ja odottelee ohuemmaksi sorvaamista tällä hetkellä eli eiköhän sekin ole vielä jossain vaiheessa ajossa.
> 
> Nyt lähden likaamaan noi renkulat.



No on niitä joustokeuloja vaikka dirty kanzassa vähintään saman verran kun kippurasarvia keskuspuiston poluilla

----------


## bike futurist

> No on niitä joustokeuloja vaikka dirty kanzassa vähintään saman verran kun kippurasarvia keskuspuiston poluilla



lähipolut ja kepuhan muuttui kuin lennossa "polkupätkiksi" ja ties miksi nuuksion järviylängön hiekkateiksi (sillä kepu on "raiskattu" eli vissiinkin liian raffia ajaa sillä greivailla jolla siis ajetaan mielummin lähipoluilla), jos et huomannut  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Marsusram

Kuinkahan paljon täytyy gg speksausta muuttaa, jotta markkinamiehet saavat uudet Ice Grinder -pyörät myyntiin. 
Täytyykö olla rengastilaa ISPeille?

----------


## velib

Mitä kävi beach racereille? Koga Beach Racer

Olisivat olleet edellä aikaansa jos olisivat tajunneet nimetä tuon gravel raceriksi vuonna 2013... Myös monstercross on vähän menettänyt merkityksensä kun gg-pyöriin speksaillaan jo yli 2" kumeja.

Edit: Muistan itsekin kuinka tuo Koga näytti kummalliselta aikanaan noin leveillä renkailla. Kaikki yli 35 mm renkaat vaikuttivat kummallisilta cyclocrossareissa.

----------


## stenu

> No on niitä joustokeuloja vaikka dirty kanzassa vähintään saman verran kun kippurasarvia keskuspuiston poluilla







> lähipolut ja kepuhan muuttui kuin lennossa "polkupätkiksi" ja ties miksi nuuksion järviylängön hiekkateiksi (sillä kepu on "raiskattu" eli vissiinkin liian raffia ajaa sillä greivailla jolla siis ajetaan mielummin lähipoluilla), jos et huomannut



Joo mä ymmärsin jo, että olenkin varmaan jotenkin poikkeuksellinen yksilö suomalaisessa pyöräilyskenessä, kun mulle kepugravelointi ei ole tervanjuontia ja musta itseasiassa parasta gg-pyörissä on se, että voin yhdistellä lähipolkupätkiä Hesan kepusta ja Espoon kepusta muutamiin Nuuksio-polkuihin ja niitten välissä kulkevilla hiekkateilläkin on ihan kivaa, jopa ajoittaisilla asfalttiosuuksilla, kunhan niitä ei ole liikaa. Saatanpa jopa mennä ihan varta vasten kippuralla ajelemaan kepupolkuja. Kaikkein hulluinta taitaa olla se, että saatan tehdä sitä jopa pyörällä, jossa ei ole levyjarruja - joskus jopa sellaisella, missä ei ole jarruja ollenkaan.

Toki parempi olisi pitää tiukasti kiinni siitä, että maastossa vaan vituttaa, jos ei ole vähintään 140 milliä joustoa joka päässä ja sorapyörän paikka on sorateillä niin kuin nimikin sanoo, mutta minkäs teet, jos sen tyyppinen harrastaminen kiinnostaa vähemmän. Ja pakko muuten myöntää, että on vähän ikävä VPCX-aikoja. Sekin oli jotenkin kivempaa kuin cyclocrossin harrastaminen oikein.

Tosin Sram/Rock Shox/Zipp XPLR antaa jo vähän osviittaa siitä, että tulevaisuudessa voi joku toinenkin hoksata, että mahdollisimman pitkät joustot ja loivat kulmat ei aina välttämättä olekaan ainoa tapa oikeinharrastaa. Muodit tulee ja menee ja preferenssit sitä mukaa.

Ps. Dirty Kanza -otannan perusteella läskirenkaat näyttää olevan yhtä yleisiä *gravelpyörissä* kuin joustokeulat.

Pps. Kepu tosiaan on niin raiskattu, että muutaman viimeisen vuoden aikana ei juurikaan ole kiinnostanut mennä sinne vartavasten oikeinmaastopyöräilemään saatikka juoksemaan (pl. lumiaika). Kyse ei ole siitä, että olisi liian raffia vaan siitä, että siellä niin ruokottoman näköistä. Saattaisin ehkä olla jopa sitä mieltä, että olisi ihan ok, jos maastopyöräily kiellettäisiin siellä muualla kuin sillä nyt rakenteilla olevalla reitillä.

----------


## Qilty

> Joo mä ymmärsin jo, että olenkin varmaan jotenkin poikkeuksellinen yksilö suomalaisessa pyöräilyskenessä, kun mulle kepugravelointi ei ole tervanjuontia ja musta itseasiassa parasta gg-pyörissä on se, että voin yhdistellä lähipolkupätkiä Hesan kepusta ja Espoon kepusta muutamiin Nuuksio-polkuihin ja niitten välissä kulkevilla hiekkateilläkin on ihan kivaa, jopa ajoittaisilla asfalttiosuuksilla, kunhan niitä ei ole liikaa. Saatanpa jopa mennä ihan varta vasten kippuralla ajelemaan kepupolkuja. Kaikkein hulluinta taitaa olla se, että saatan tehdä sitä jopa pyörällä, jossa ei ole levyjarruja - joskus jopa sellaisella, missä ei ole jarruja ollenkaan.
> 
> Toki parempi olisi pitää tiukasti kiinni siitä, että maastossa vaan vituttaa, jos ei ole vähintään 140 milliä joustoa joka päässä ja sorapyörän paikka on sorateillä niin kuin nimikin sanoo, mutta minkäs teet, jos sen tyyppinen harrastaminen kiinnostaa vähemmän. Ja pakko muuten myöntää, että on vähän ikävä VPCX-aikoja. Sekin oli jotenkin kivempaa kuin cyclocrossin harrastaminen oikein.
> 
> Tosin Sram/Rock Shox/Zipp XPLR antaa jo vähän osviittaa siitä, että tulevaisuudessa voi joku toinenkin hoksata, että mahdollisimman pitkät joustot ja loivat kulmat ei aina välttämättä olekaan ainoa tapa oikeinharrastaa. Muodit tulee ja menee ja preferenssit sitä mukaa.
> 
> Ps. Dirty Kanza -otannan perusteella läskirenkaat näyttää olevan yhtä yleisiä *gravelpyörissä* kuin joustokeulat.
> 
> Pps. Kepu tosiaan on niin raiskattu, että muutaman viimeisen vuoden aikana ei juurikaan ole kiinnostanut mennä sinne vartavasten oikeinmaastopyöräilemään saatikka juoksemaan (pl. lumiaika). Kyse ei ole siitä, että olisi liian raffia vaan siitä, että siellä niin ruokottoman näköistä. Saattaisin ehkä olla jopa sitä mieltä, että olisi ihan ok, jos maastopyöräily kiellettäisiin siellä muualla kuin sillä nyt rakenteilla olevalla reitillä.



Tossa DK otannassa näkyy muuten heti kaksi joustokeulaa ainakin. Läskin takana on heti Lauffia ja vähän taaempana joku perus teleskooppi.

Kivahan grävelillä on polkujakin ajella, mutta on se vaan todella paljon kivempaa täpärillä. Ihan niinku täpärillä voi ajaa soraa, mutta kyllä se gravelilla maistuu vähän paremmalta.

Ehkä grävelissä on just se mitä joku mainitsi että kun lähtee lenkille niin ei tarvii miettiä millasta alustaa on tarjolla, vauhti vaan muuttuu.

Gravel on muuten varmaan voimansiirto valmistajien keksimä laji, tuskin missään muussa syö niin paljoa voimansiirtoa kun sorapyöräilyn jatkuva hiekkapöly.

----------


## nure

Paaton, ajoin,  en innostunut. Täysjäykkä reilu kymmenkiloinen teräsrunkoinen RalliKunkuilla hoitaa graveloinnin ja on monipuolisempikin, IMO. 28mm. renkailla pärjään suurimmalla osista niillä hiekkateillä kuin ns. näkemäni gravel kuskit ajelee...
Turunen, täysjäykän ajoasennon saa hyvinkin matalaksi eikä mielestäni tuo Stigmatan asentokaan niin sporttinen kuvan perusteella...

----------


## stenu

Eilisen ja tämän päivän keskustelut huomioiden sattui muuten osumaan aivan täydelliseen ajankohtaan tämä.

*All Terrain Bicycle Challenge* by Crust/Enve/Ultradynamico/Sram - https://atb.life/

Pitänee perustaa ATB-ketju, niin ei tarvi kinata täällä GG:n väärinkäytöstä…  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Toki parempi olisi pitää tiukasti kiinni siitä, että maastossa vaan vituttaa, jos ei ole vähintään 140 milliä joustoa joka päässä ja sorapyörän paikka on sorateillä niin kuin nimikin sanoo, mutta minkäs teet, jos sen tyyppinen harrastaminen kiinnostaa vähemmän. Ja pakko muuten myöntää, että on vähän ikävä VPCX-aikoja. Sekin oli jotenkin kivempaa kuin cyclocrossin harrastaminen oikein.



No ei minulla ole maastopyörässäkään kuin 130/110 joustoa, että ehkä siksi lähipoluilla ajaminen ei tunnu tylsältä.

Ehkä sunkin pitäisi vähemmän huolehtia muiden harrastamisesta?

----------


## paaton

Saan noista nuren jutuista näppylöitä. Se joka oikeasti ajaa sillä gravellilla, hiffaa kyllä sen idean. Saa ajaa vauhdikkasti ja kauas kovalla alustalla, mutta ne polkupätkät reitillä tuovat mukaan vaihtelua ja hauskuutta. On ihan suotta selittää, että sillä teräsrunkoisella maasturilla pääsee edes lähelle samaa.

Olen itse ajellut paljonkin sellaista "polku" pätkää gravellilla, jonne moni ei menisi edes maasturila. Ne on hauskoja pitkän lenkin keskellä. Kaikki ei noista tykkää, mutta minä kyllä. Noiden lyhyiden pätkien vuoksi ajan kaikki ajot syksystä eteenpäin noilla stenullekkin tulleilla 42mm hurricane ridgeillä. Vähän ne ehkä ovat hitaampia kovalla alustalla, mutta pehmeällä alustalla on hauskempaa ajaa. Normi gravell renkailla noissa kohdissa jotuu tunkkaamaan ja hauskuus katoaa. 

Eli fillari valitaan niin, että sillä on HAUSKA ajaa. Nuren on ihan suotta selitellä, että 28mm 4seasonilla on hiekalla hauskaa. Ei vaan ole. Eteenpäin ehkä pääsee, mutta mutkissa saa olla kieli keskellä suuta.

----------


## paaton

> No ei minulla ole maastopyörässäkään kuin 130/110 joustoa, että ehkä siksi lähipoluilla ajaminen ei tunnu tylsältä.
> 
> Ehkä sunkin pitäisi vähemmän huolehtia muiden harrastamisesta?



Joo joo, tässä on tosiaan kahdenlaista näkökantaa. Itse olen inttänyt moneen kertaan yhden kaverin kanssa asiasta. Hän ei meinaa millään tajuta, miksi gravellilla pitää mennä metsään. Pitää tuota täysin typeränä touhuna  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Ehkä sunkin pitäisi vähemmän huolehtia muiden harrastamisesta?



Mulla on muuten ennemmin sellainen fiilis, että mun harrastamisesta huolehtii useampikin henkilö tällä hetkellä.

Ei mua häiritse lainkaan, jos teillä on kivempaa täysjoustojenne kanssa tai millä nyt kukin sitten mieluiten ajaakin, mutta se näyttää häiritsevän eräitä, että minusta muillakin tavoilla harrastaminen voi olla kivempaa.

Mutta toi ATB-pyörän uudelleenlanseeraaminen on ihan paras juttu. GG oli 2010-luvun juttu. Vähän se alkoikin jo maistua tunkkaiselta. Samoin Trail/All Mountain/Enduro/Park ja joka touhuun oma spesifi pyörä jne.

”Enve just announced the first-ever ATB Challenge. Five challengers will be selected to participate in the ATB-themed reality TV Gameshow that will tackle a yet-to-be-announced course that’s being aptly named the World’s Most Challenging ATB Route. The chosen contestants will have a bike built to their specs, then be flown to a secret, rugged and remote location somewhere in the United States where they’ll be given the opportunity to complete the route. The episodic series will introduce the selected contestants, their story, bike setup, and finally, their day on the World’s most Challenging ATB Route. On the popular show Alone, contestants choose the gear they believe will give them the best chance of outlasting the other participants when they can rely on nothing but their own survival instincts and the limited gear available. The ATB Challenge isn’t all that different, but rather than receiving fishing line or a saw, the participants will choose between 650b or 700c wheels, flat, riser, or drop bar, and gearing selections in order to create what they believe is the best All Terrain Bicycle to conquer the route. Big watts and a high Vo2 Max won’t be enough to find success on the route – choosing wisely with equipment and being ready for any course challenge that comes their way will more than level the playing field.”

(https://theradavist.com/2021/08/enve...cle-challenge/)

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Eilisen ja tämän päivän keskustelut huomioiden sattui muuten osumaan aivan täydelliseen ajankohtaan tämä.
> 
> *All Terrain Bicycle Challenge* by Crust/Enve/Ultradynamico/Sram - https://atb.life/
> 
> Pitänee perustaa ATB-ketju, niin ei tarvi kinata täällä GG:n väärinkäytöstä…



Mä saan ajaa Kinesiksellä missä lystään, sillä se lukee pyörässä ja jos joku vastaan tuleva valittaa, niin tökkään tekstiä etu(keski)sormella:

----------


## paaton

> Mä saan ajaa Kinesiksellä missä lystään, sillä se lukee pyörässä ja jos joku vastaan tuleva valittaa, niin tökkään tekstiä etu(keski)sormella:



Jos tarkkoja ollaa, niin terrain tarkoittaa maastoa. Tuolla ei ole asiaa maantielle.

----------


## stenu

”ATB history: In the beginning, God made 10-speeds and BMX bikes and that was plenty. But then the 1980's came and we discovered “lifestyle sports.” Modern adventure was born and a new kind of bike was needed and so a new kind of bike was marketed to your dad. Designed for the full spectrum of Earth's awe-inspiring topography, these new bikes were strong, rugged and knobby. But capitalist big bike greed created a schism and thus two opposing groups formed; MTB vs. ATB. Mountain bikers chased speed, comfort and lift access in the form of consumer driven technological imperatives. While All Terrain bikers focused on adventure, problem solving and life affirming experiences. Alas, Mountain Bikers and their insatiable thirst for full-face helmets won, and the art of All Terrain Bicycling was lost forever. Or was it?”

----------


## stenu

K.Kuronen on early adopter.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Puolustan Stenua.  :Vink: 

Minusta on ihan hyvä välillä kyseenalaistaa niitä ”normistoja” mitä tähänkin harrastukseen liittyy. Eihän tässä höpötellä kenenkään harrastamisesta henkilökohtaisella tasolla.

----------


## tchegge_

Mun Tunturi All Terrain Biken jäänteet on varmaan jossain vielä tallessa. Ois kohta kuuminta hottia ajalta jolloin long and slack viittasi satulaputkeen. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## nure

Paaton, näppylöihin löytynyt lääkkeitä jo vuosia ja tuskin olet paras määrittämään mikä kenestä on hauskaa...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kuinka paljon sä oot stenu ajanut tuollaisella modernilla trailipyörällä polkuajoa?

----------


## FreeZ

Nyt on tunnetta pelissä  :Hymy:  

Asiaan, päädyin vaihtamaan URSsin Topstone Leftyyn, mielenkiinnolla odotan ensimmäistä koeajoa. Aftermarket kiekkoja löytyy huonosti, onko kokemusta/suositusta 650B gg kiekkojen hankintaan? Lefty aiheuttaa oman haasteensa.

----------


## stenu

^ Todellinen high tech-ATB siis tulossa  :Hymy: 





> Kuinka paljon sä oot stenu ajanut tuollaisella modernilla trailipyörällä polkuajoa?



Todella vähän. Ei juurikaan kiinnosta, kun ei ole Alppeja takapihalla. Mulla on ollut pari ei-modernia täysjoustoa ja kyllästyin jo niidenkin kanssa ajamiseen alle puolessa vuodessa, kun Kepu, Maracupit, Tahkot ja Bianchi-cupin XC:t ym. muuttui tylsäksi. Palasin vaihteellisiin etujoustoihin, joiden kanssa viihdyin useamman vuoden, kunnes kyllästyin niilläkin ja nakkasin ensin vaihteet sillalta ja sitten etujoustotkin. Sillä tiellä olen nyt vissiin yhdeksättä tai kymmenenettä vuotta.

Elämäni nopeimman (ja nopeimmaksi jäävän) Tahko-kiekan olen ajanut 26-tuumaisella etujoustolla, mutta sinä kesänä ajoin myös mm. Black Forest Ultra Maratonin, joten Tahkon mäet ei tuntuneet missään. Yksivaihteisella täysjäykällä kaksysillä pääsin lähelle. Enää en pääsisi luultavasti edes sillä modernilla trailipyörällä ja vaikka pääsisin, niin ei ajatus innosta. Kun en kisaa, niin hauskuus merkitsee enemmän kuin mahdollisimman helppo tai mahdollisimman nopea. Parkkitouhuihin tai hissienskaan en ole tarpeeksi reikäpäinen.

Lasketteleminenkin on kivempaa skinnaten ja hoitamattomassa rinteessä. Nuorena kloppina kilpapurjehtiminen kevytveneillä oli kivaa, vähän aikaa köliveneilläkin, mutta sitten kun ne kasvoivat isommiksi hauskuus hävisi.

Siinä pähkinänkuoressa mun pyöräily”ura” ja vähän muutkin kiinnostukset. Oman harrastamisen lomassa olen jotenkin onnistunut sparraamaan jälkikasvunkin harrastamaan niin, että molemmat tyttäret ovat haalineet aika läjän SM-mitaleita kaikesta mahdollisesta ratapyöräilyn ja XCO:n väliltä ja nuorempi haalii niitä edelleen sen lisäksi, että aloitti juuri työkseen vastaamaan Trekin Suomen markkinoinnista. Nuorimmainen, poika 16 v., ei harmikseni innostunut niin paljoa, että saisin hänestä enää lenkkiseuraa, vaikka nuorempana käytiin läpi MTB:t, BMX racing ja ajoipa hän muutamat VPCX- ja HEL CX-kisatkin, mutta Ylläksen Bike Parkissa hän kyllä edelleen viihtyy ja joskus Solvallassakin.

Jos Tahkolle vielä joku vuosi lähden fiilistelyn vuoksi, lähden sinne ATB:llä  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Näin arvelinkin.

----------


## stenu

Juu ja unohdin, että vaimollakin on yksi SM-mitsku, pyöräsuunnistuksesta. Eli me miehet ollaan ainoita meidän perheessä, joiden touhuissa ei juur ole kehumista.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Juu ja köyhä hevosellaan jne.

----------


## stenu

^ Sorry toi hevosjuttu meni multa ohi.

Ja nyt voidaankin jatkaa seuraavaan keskustelunaiheeseen ja samalla alkaa jännittämään sitä, että meneekö vuosi vai viisi ennenkuin puolet tämänkin ketjun lukijoista kuolaa uuden uutukaisia All Terrain Bikeja ja fillaritori on täynnä pilkkahintaisia graveleita ja trailipyöriä  :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Jos ennustaa pitää aiheeseen liittyen, niin  maantiepyörämäiset gravelit  tulevat viemään markkinaa/markkinat endurance pyöriltä, tai endurance  pyörät muuttuvat ainakin rengastilaltaan nykyisiksi graveleiksi sekä  maasto-orientoituneet gravelit jäävät kuitenkin pienemmän joukon kulkineiksi.
Eli maantiepyörän ja gravelin päällekkäisyys lisääntyy (monen kuluttajan kannalta ehkä kysymys maantiepyörämäisen pyörän monikäyttöisyydestä),  ja raja maastopyörään on selkeämpi.
Suhteellisen uutena harrastajana näen tuollaisen maantiehenkisen Scott Addictin Gravelin tavallaan peruspyöränä, ja olen miettinyt että mitä etua esim. perinteisellä endurance pyörällä on siihen verrattuna, jos rengastus on sama. Tätä voi laajentaa myös muihinkin maantiepyöriin.

----------


## paaton

> Jos ennustaa pitää aiheeseen liittyen, niin  maantiepyörämäiset gravelit  tulevat viemään markkinaa/markkinat endurance pyöriltä, tai endurance  pyörät muuttuvat ainakin rengastilaltaan nykyisiksi graveleiksi sekä  maasto-orientoituneet gravelit jäävät kuitenkin pienemmän joukon kulkineiksi.
> Eli maantiepyörän ja gravelin päällekkäisyys lisääntyy (monen kuluttajan kannalta ehkä kysymys maantiepyörämäisen pyörän monikäyttöisyydestä),  ja raja maastopyörään on selkeämpi.
> Suhteellisen uutena harrastajana näen tuollaisen maantiehenkisen Scott Addictin Gravelin tavallaan peruspyöränä, ja olen miettinyt että mitä etua esim. perinteisellä endurance pyörällä on siihen verrattuna, jos rengastus on sama. Tätä voi laajentaa myös muihinkin maantiepyöriin.



Totta. Itse en ole koskaan oikein ymmärtänyt näitä endurance pyöriä. Esimerkiksi trekki, onko se malli nyt domane. Hirveä kehuminen isolla rengastilalla, mutta pyörä painaa kuitenkin samat, mitä laadukas gravelli ja renkaaksi menee kai ihan maksimissaan 35mm. Tuo uusi addict ei ole varmastikkaan trekkiä painavampi ja tuonne mahtuu 45c renkaat.

----------


## stenu

^ Samansorttinen suuntaus kuin maastopyörissä, joissa nykyään on oma kategoriansa suunnilleen joka joustosenttimäärälle. Pyörä on käyttöliittymä pyöräilyyn. Nykyään niitä käyttöliittymiä tarvitaan jostain syystä järjetön määrä ja ne limittyy toistensa päälle niin, että rajanveto alkaa olla vaikeata, jos puhutaan aiotusta käyttötarkoituksesta, eikä siitä, että millä nimellä se käyttöliittymä markkinoidaan.

Vaikka se Enven ATB-skaba onkin ainakin puoliksi vähän provokatiivinen vitsi (ja aika hyvä sellainen), en lainkaan ihmettelisi, että graveleiden ja maastopyörien väliin keksitään vielä joku kategoria, vaikka sitten se ATB siinä vaiheessa, kun gravelikaivo alkaa olla tyhjä.

----------


## miz

> Pps. Kepu tosiaan on niin raiskattu, että muutaman viimeisen vuoden aikana ei juurikaan ole kiinnostanut mennä sinne vartavasten oikeinmaastopyöräilemään saatikka juoksemaan (pl. lumiaika). Kyse ei ole siitä, että olisi liian raffia vaan siitä, että siellä niin ruokottoman näköistä. Saattaisin ehkä olla jopa sitä mieltä, että olisi ihan ok, jos maastopyöräily kiellettäisiin siellä muualla kuin sillä nyt rakenteilla olevalla reitillä.



Melkein samaa mieltä, en ole itsekään talven jälkeen käynyt maastopyörällä. En tosin ole talven jälkeen käynyt muutenkaan missään maastopyörällä kuin retkellä lasten kanssa.
Huomasin sivusilmällä noita sorapätkiä poluilla, täytynee käydä cyclolla poikkeamassa pikatestillä joku päivä kun menee ohi.

----------


## Teemu H

No minulla on juurikin endurance ja gravel (Eddy Merckx Mourenx69 ja 3T Exploro), ja monesti mietin heivaavani Eddyn menemään. Sitten maantielenkillä huomaan sen olevan herran jeeveli niin nopea Exploroon verrattuna, että ihmettelen. Nyt olen ajatellut hankkia kunnon sliksit graveliinkin ja todella koittaa löytää erot. 

Eddy Merckx on endurance-pyörien vanhempaa laatua vannejarruilla ja max 25mm kumeilla, mutta painaa vain 7,3 kiloa hiilikuitukiekoilla Garmin Vectorien kanssa. Exploro Team on 9 kg 48mm paksuilla kumeilla ja vakiokiekoilla. Mourenxin emäputki on 148mm, Explorossa 125mm, eli gravelin ajoasennon ei pitäisi olla hullumpi, kai.

Mutta kyllä minun pitää poluille päästä, 650B-kumit ovat siihen hyvät. Jan Heinen mielestä sellaiset pitäisi olla maantielläkin, ja meinasinkin Exploroon testata Rene Hersen Switchback Hill 48mm.

Jos nuo kaksi saisin yhdistettyä yhteen pyörään, niin tarvitsisin vain jonkun maastopyörän lisäksi.

----------


## miz

> Suhteellisen uutena harrastajana näen tuollaisen maantiehenkisen Scott Addictin Gravelin tavallaan peruspyöränä, ja olen miettinyt että mitä etua esim. perinteisellä endurance pyörällä on siihen verrattuna, jos rengastus on sama. Tätä voi laajentaa myös muihinkin maantiepyöriin.



Tuota itsekin katselin että tuon tyyppinen olisi hyvä.

Jos maantiepyörä ja/tai nykyinen Addict cx rc poistuu syystä tai toisesta niin voisin hyvin siirtyä yhden pyörän taktiikkaan ja ajaa maantiet vaan kiekot vaihtamalla taas.
Tosin aiempi muutaman vuoden takainen ajofiilis (Ridley) cyclolla ja maantiekiekoilla/rengastuksella parani suuresti maantiepyörän myötä. Ja niin parani myös sorafiilikset Scottin myötä..

Vahva kutina että tuon tyyppisellä menisi ihan hyvillä fiiliksin kaikki setämies -ajot samalla pyörällä.

----------


## MAS

Omasta näkövinkkelistä en näe konsistenttia (aina ja kaikkialla) underbikingia kovinkaan paljoa mielekkäämpänä kuin toisten samalla tavalla konsistenttia overbikingia. Toki underbiking antaa harrastajalleen isommat kehuskeluoikeudet. Lenkkeilyyn tulee kummasti vaihtelua kun ajelee rightbikingin lisäksi kummallakin puolella optimia (jos sen arvottaa vaikka mukavuus, etenemiskyky, turvallisuus arvoilla kulloisellekin alustalle). Gravel ATB-henkiseen ajoon, polkuja ja tunkkausta kaihtamatta on hienoa. Mutta niin on hienoa myös viedä modernin geon 150mm sähkötäpäriä röllipoluilla vauhdeissa jotka eivät luomumaasturille olisi arkilenkeillä järkeviä ja gravelille ei mitenkään sinnepäinkään edes mahdollisia. Ja lukemattomat asiat noitten väliltä ja ympäriltä. Jos joku haluaa rajoittaa ajokokemuksensa joihinkin tiettyihin, mahdollisesti harvoihin lokeroihin niin se on toki jokaisen oma valinta, eikä minua häiritse - korkeintaan herättää hieman huvittuneisuutta jos sitä perustellaan omien preferenssien sijaan markkinamiesten metkuilla, isojen mäkien puuttumisella Suomesta tai "ennen oli parempi" tms. argumentaatiolinjoilla.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Tää on vähän sama tilanne kuin yrittäisi laittaa pitkätukkien särökitarabändiä johonkin genreen, toisen mielestä se on rokkia ja toisen mielestä poppia ja jonkun mielestä indietä ja neljännen mielestä heviä. Ja samalla se on kaikkia näitä. Täällä menee hyvä keskustelu nyt ihan plörinäksi kun väännetään saako gravel-pyörässä olla joustohaarukkaa tai hissitolppaa kun pitäisi puhua soratiepyöristä ja niiden ominaisuuksista ja niillä ajamisesta. Gravel-pyörä on jonkun markkinahemmon keksimä nimitys käppyräsarviselle pyörälle jossa on maantiepyörää leveämmät renkaat, ei näitä lokeroiden rajoja kannata yrittää piirtää yhtään sen tarkemmin muiden kuin markkinahemmojen jotka yrittävätä keksiä lisää syitä miksi sinun ja minun pitää ostaa taas vähän erilainen pyörä. Kukin saa itse valita missä ajaa gravelillaan ja toisaalta myös millä kalustolla haluaa ajaa sorateillä ja metsässä.

Joten jos keskitytään puhumaan pyöristä eikä kinata?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Minusta nyt vain on huvittavaa, että omalla harrastamisella aletaan määrittelemään mikä on hauskaa ja mikä ei. Sitten dumataan nykyaikaiset trailipyörät, vaikka niistä ei ole mitään kokemusta ja käytetään perusteluna tälle mielipiteelle vielä jotain ihan asiaan liittymätöntä.

Mulla on nyt kohta ollut neljä kesää pitkä ja loiva tralipyörä ja se on minun mielestä edelleen helvetin hauska laite poluilla. Paljon hauskempi kuin sitä edeltäneet vanhan geon 29er täpäri ja sitä edeltänyt vanhan geon 29er jäykkäperä.

----------


## kaakku

Erittäin hyvä ehdotus. Mielenkiinnolla jään odottamaan mitä mieltä arvostelijat ovat kun markkinoille alkaa tulla joustokeulalla olevia (gravel)pyöriä.

----------


## stenu

> Minusta nyt vain on huvittavaa, että omalla harrastamisella aletaan määrittelemään mikä on hauskaa ja mikä ei. Sitten dumataan nykyaikaiset trailipyörät, vaikka niistä ei ole mitään kokemusta ja käytetään perusteluna tälle mielipiteelle vielä jotain ihan asiaan liittymätöntä.
> 
> Mulla on nyt kohta ollut neljä kesää pitkä ja loiva tralipyörä ja se on minun mielestä edelleen helvetin hauska laite poluilla. Paljon hauskempi kuin sitä edeltäneet vanhan geon 29er täpäri ja sitä edeltänyt vanhan geon 29er jäykkäperä.



Mä en ihan enää ymmärrä tämän keskustelun luonnetta. Mainiota, että trailipyöräpyöräily on sinusta kivaa. Sitä en ymmärrä, että miksi sinulle ja muutamalle muulle on niin karvas pala se, että minun - ja ehkä joidenkin muidenkin, mutta varmaan harvempien kuin kuvittelin - mielestä sellainen pyöräily ei ole kivaa. Eiköhän minulla ole ihan yhtäläinen vapaus määrittää, millainen harrastaminen minun mielestäni on kivaa, vaikka se olisikin ”väärin”harrastamista.

Jos uskaltaisin tykittää reikä päässä bike parkkeja, niin voisin ehkä innostua, mutta mun parkkivauhdit on niin maltillisia, että en saa parkissa ajamisesta kiksejä. Siksi haastan mieluummin itseäni muilla keinoin, sellaisin joista saan kiksejä ilman, että tarvii kaahata sellaisia vauhteja, että ne eivät ole minusta järkeviä. Lisäksi olen sitä mieltä, että esim. Hesan keskupuisto ei kestä sellaista käyttöä, mitä seuraa MAS:n kuvailemasta (sähkö)pyöräkaahailusta ja se näkyy siellä paikkojen ylenpalttisena kulumisena. Ihan hyvistä vakuutuksista huolimatta yrittäjänä joudun hieman miettimään myös omaa työkykyäni ja tarpeettomien riskien karttaminen liittyy myös siihen.

Siksi GG-pyöräily, vaikka sitten välillä väärinpyöräiltynä, on motivoinut minua eniten viime vuosina. Siinä olin tosiaan ilmeisen väärässä, että luulin ”ATB-pyöräilyn” kiinnostavan useita muitakin. Tosin vaikkapa facen hiekkatiepyöräilyryhmän perusteella niitä kyllä on, mutta ilmeisesti he pysyttelevät poissa täältä. Voi myös olla, että aika ei vielä vaan ollut kypsä sen tyyppisen pyöräilyn hehkuttamiselle.

Edit: Mä myös viehätyn polkupyörissä tietynlaisesta yksinkertaisuudesta ja aikoinani joustopyörien kanssa kyllästyin jousitusten säätämiseen ja huoltamiseen ja kaikkeen siihen liittyvään speksaamiseen. Enimmillään niitä huollettavia pyöriä oli nimittäin melkoinen määrä, johtuen edellä mainituista syistä. Nykymaastopyörien geometrioissa eniten ärsyttää ajamisen riippuvaisuus hissitolpasta. Kun ei aina kiinnosta vaihteiden kanssa renklaaminenkaan, ajatus siitä, että olisi jousitus, jota pitää olla lukitsemassa ja vapauttamassa ja vielä hissitolppakin, joka vaatii oman huomionsa, ei vaan ole mun juttu. Lisäksi nykymaasturit on niin painavia, että niiden kanssa ajamisesta katoaa iso osa sitä herkkyyttä ja leikkisyyttä, joista mä nautin eniten. Senkin takia yksinkertaisella gg-pyörällä on kivempaa tai täysjäykällä kaksysillä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Erittäin hyvä ehdotus. Mielenkiinnolla jään odottamaan mitä mieltä arvostelijat ovat kun markkinoille alkaa tulla joustokeulalla olevia (gravel)pyöriä.



Jotenkin ei innosta ajatus yhdestä huollettavasta kohteesta lisää, siksi kuluttavaa hiekkateiden pöly ja kura on. Nytkin on huollettavaa omilla ajotunneilla aivan tarpeeksi. Mutta jos olisi jokin yksittäinen suoritus, joku eeppinen, niin sitten.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Nykymaastopyörien geometrioissa eniten ärsyttää ajamisen riippuvaisuus hissitolpasta. Kun ei aina kiinnosta vaihteiden kanssa renklaaminenkaan, ajatus siitä, että olisi jousitus, jota pitää olla lukitsemassa ja vapauttamassa ja vielä hissitolppakin, joka vaatii oman huomionsa, ei vaan ole mun juttu.



En ymmärrä mistä puhut.

----------


## pturunen

> ”ATB history: In the beginning, God made 10-speeds and BMX bikes and that was plenty. But then the 1980's came and we discovered “lifestyle sports.” Modern adventure was born and a new kind of bike was needed and so a new kind of bike was marketed to your dad. Designed for the full spectrum of Earth's awe-inspiring topography, these new bikes were strong, rugged and knobby. But capitalist big bike greed created a schism and thus two opposing groups formed; MTB vs. ATB. Mountain bikers chased speed, comfort and lift access in the form of consumer driven technological imperatives. While All Terrain bikers focused on adventure, problem solving and life affirming experiences. Alas, Mountain Bikers and their insatiable thirst for full-face helmets won, and the art of All Terrain Bicycling was lost forever. Or was it?”



Tästä tulee mieleen Monthy Pytonin Life of Brian ja se kohta, missä Brian pudotti sandaalinsa...

----------


## Qilty

> En ymmärrä mistä puhut.



Ei ymmärrä Stenukaan kun ei ole kerta sellaista ajanut.

Paskapuhetta on myös nykymaastureiden korkea paino, eikös ihan kaupasta saa 100mm joustavaa 10kg korvilla? Se on vähemmän kun mun gräveli

Sen ymmärrän jos halua ei ole edes kokeilla nyky geon pyörää, mutta sehän ei tee niistä huonoja tai vähemmän hauskoja. Itse taas en halua edes kokeilla mitään vannejarrullista, mutta ei sekään niistä vähemmän hauskoja tee

----------


## Hower

En oo koskaan ajanu maastopyörällä. Enkä aja.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0E6eyEfyZ0

----------


## stenu

^^ Puhe oli Trail ym. kategorian pitkistä ja loivakulmaisista pyöristä. Joku kymppikiloinen XC-maasturi olisi ihan kiva, jos sellaista johonkin tarvitsisin. Jos kisaisin jotenkin tavoitteellisesti, voisin ehkä motivoitua sellaisen hankkimiseen. Kun mun kisaaminenkin on ollut pääasiassa itseäni vastaan kisaamista, voi sitä tehdä muunkinlaisella kalustolla eikä se muutu kalustoa vaihtamalla yhtään kummemmaksi. Samasta syystä olen ajellut pari viimeistä Hel CX -kautta yksivaihteisella. Niin pääsee pesu- ja huoltohommista paaljon helpommalla ja kaiken lisäksi mutaisimmilla radoilla se on jopa osoittautunut tuloksenkin kannalta ihan hyväksi vaihtoehdoksi.

Modernin geon = tämänhetkisen muodin mukaisissa pyörissä on niin pystyt satulaputket, että putkelta ajaessa satula häiritsee ellei sitä tiputa alas. Tykkään ajaa suht paljon putkelta, koska a) se on teknisemmällä alustalla tehokasta ja b) sillä tapaa keski-ikäistyvä core saa enemmän jumppaa.

Ja juu, olen siis ajanut moderneilla pyörillä sen verran, että tiedän niillä etenemisen olevan äärettömän helppoa ja varmasti myös kivaa, jos tykkää ”kaikkea päin ja yli” -tyyppisestä ryskäämisestä. Se meillä oleva Chameleonkin toimii jotakuinkin hyvin sellaisessa ajossa, vaikka ei olekaan kovin moderni.

Ja nyt, jos te haluatte vielä lisää keskustella tästä aiheesta, voisi keskustelun ehkä siirtää johonkin mtb-lankaan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Olen edelleen eri mieltä, mutta en jatka aiheesta. 

Mitä mieltä tästä? https://www.cube.eu/en/2022/bikes/ro...zmblacknblack/

----------


## Plus

^ Jäätävän pitkä chainstay ja epäesteettinen wheelgap

----------


## MAS

> ...
> Jos uskaltaisin tykittää reikä päässä bike parkkeja, niin voisin ehkä innostua, mutta mun parkkivauhdit on niin maltillisia, että en saa parkissa ajamisesta kiksejä. Siksi haastan mieluummin itseäni muilla keinoin, sellaisin joista saan kiksejä ilman, että tarvii kaahata sellaisia vauhteja, että ne eivät ole minusta järkeviä. Lisäksi olen sitä mieltä, että esim. Hesan keskupuisto ei kestä sellaista käyttöä, mitä seuraa MAS:n kuvailemasta (sähkö)pyöräkaahailusta ja se näkyy siellä paikkojen ylenpalttisena kulumisena. Ihan hyvistä vakuutuksista huolimatta yrittäjänä joudun hieman miettimään myös omaa työkykyäni ja tarpeettomien riskien karttaminen liittyy myös siihen.
> 
> Siksi GG-pyöräily, vaikka sitten välillä väärinpyöräiltynä, on motivoinut minua eniten viime vuosina. Siinä olin tosiaan ilmeisen väärässä, että luulin ”ATB-pyöräilyn” kiinnostavan useita muitakin. Tosin vaikkapa facen hiekkatiepyöräilyryhmän perusteella niitä kyllä on, mutta ilmeisesti he pysyttelevät poissa täältä. Voi myös olla, että aika ei vielä vaan ollut kypsä sen tyyppisen pyöräilyn hehkuttamiselle.
> 
> Edit: Mä myös viehätyn polkupyörissä tietynlaisesta yksinkertaisuudesta ja aikoinani joustopyörien kanssa kyllästyin jousitusten säätämiseen ja huoltamiseen ja kaikkeen siihen liittyvään speksaamiseen. Enimmillään niitä huollettavia pyöriä oli nimittäin melkoinen määrä, johtuen edellä mainituista syistä. Nykymaastopyörien geometrioissa eniten ärsyttää ajamisen riippuvaisuus hissitolpasta. Kun ei aina kiinnosta vaihteiden kanssa renklaaminenkaan, ajatus siitä, että olisi jousitus, jota pitää olla lukitsemassa ja vapauttamassa ja vielä hissitolppakin, joka vaatii oman huomionsa, ei vaan ole mun juttu. Lisäksi nykymaasturit on niin painavia, että niiden kanssa ajamisesta katoaa iso osa sitä herkkyyttä ja leikkisyyttä, joista mä nautin eniten. Senkin takia yksinkertaisella gg-pyörällä on kivempaa tai täysjäykällä kaksysillä.



Tässäpä näen arvoa mielensä avoimena pitämiselle erilaiselle harrastamiselle ja sen syille. Kaikesta ei tarvitse olla samaa mieltä, mutta kun pikatuomion sijaan avoimen uteliaana kysyy niin aina joskus oppii jotain uutta itsellekin arvokasta. Ja koska kommunikaatio on lähtökohtaisesti virhealtista, niin kysymällä & pyrkimällä ymmärtämään on mahdollisuus nostaa sen laatua. Esim. "...tykittää reikä päässä bike parkkeja....MAS:n kuvailemasta sähköpyöräkaahailusta..." on minulla selvästikin varsin erilainen mielikuva päässä: minulle 150mm sähköavusteista täpäriä tarkoittaa mahdollisuutta ajaa pk-tehoilla sellaisia röllipolkuja (=juuria & kiviä jatkuvasti ja isosti) joita muuten ei juuri tulisi ajettua, koska graveli olisi trialia ja luomutäpärilläkin eteneminen tolkun vauhdilla eli vähintään 10kmh, mieluummin lähempänä 15kmh edellyttäisi vk- & mk-tehoilla ajamista. Tässä kontekstissa "vauhti" ei ole siis reikäpäistä & riskialtista kaahaamista, vaan normaalia tasamaan neulaspolku-pk-vauhtia mutta aivan erilaisella polulla, jonka väline tekee mielekkääksi. Hesan KePun tilanteeseen en ota kantaa kun en enää siellä aikaani vietä arkisin, mutta Tampereen seudulla riittää kelpo röllipolkuja joita ajetaan harvakseen ym. syistä - jos osa ajoista siirtyy sinne niin se pikemminkin parantaa alueen suosituimpien helppojen polkujen kuntoa kuin toistepäin.

Tuo ym. sähköfillarointi on toki ajallisesti pois mutta ei muuten mielenkiinnon osalta pois omasta "ATB"-ajelusta, sitä ajetaan gravelilla sitten vaan erilaisilla urilla ja helpommilla poluilla. Molemmissa on oma erilainen viehätyksensä, samalla tapaa kuin vaikka eri ruokalajeissa tai viini vs. olut pohdinnoissa.

Tuon preferenssin yksinkertaisuuteen ja huoltovapauteen ymmärrän hyvin. Olisiko silloin paikallaan korostaa niitä omien valintojen pohjana, sen sijaan että argumentoidaan kuinka Suomessa ei ole Alppien-alamäkiä. Ainakin itse kokisin silloin helpommaksi ymmärtää toisten valintoja ja perusteluita, jotta eestaas vääntämisen lisäksi täältä tarttuisi myös oppia ja ideoita siihen mitä itse voi kokeilla seuraavaksi.

----------


## ONEFORALL25

Eikö teillä ole toe overlapin kanssa ongelmia kun ajaa gravelilla polkuja? Kaikki vähänki teknisemmät kohdat ihan perseest ajaa kun pitää varoa ettei mono oo renkaassa.

----------


## JackOja

> Eikö teillä ole toe overlapin kanssa ongelmia kun ajaa gravelilla polkuja?



Ei.





> Kaikki vähänki teknisemmät kohdat ihan perseest ajaa kun pitää varoa ettei mono oo renkaassa.



Ei yletä mono renkaaseen.

----------


## kaakku

47 koon ajokenkä on aiemmin aiheuttanut ongelmia ja välillä voinut napata kiinni, mutta 56cm SuperX:ssä ei ongelmaa ole ollut. Uudesa pyörässä tulee olemaan vähän lyhyempi matka keskiöstä etuakseliin, katsotaan miten käy. Tähän asti ongelma on ollut läsnä lähinnä liikennevaloissa trackstandissa taiteillessa. Muuten on tarkoitus pitää senverran reippaasti vauhtia ettei tarvitsisi vääntää rattia aivan tolkuttomasti.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Eikö teillä ole toe overlapin kanssa ongelmia kun ajaa gravelilla polkuja? Kaikki vähänki teknisemmät kohdat ihan perseest ajaa kun pitää varoa ettei mono oo renkaassa.



On mutta ajan huonolla pyörällä.

----------


## paaton

Kotlerburgi on taas vähän katkerana. Oisko lenkin aika välillä?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Hyvin on sullakin taas asiaa.

----------


## Hower

Tässä pähkäilen fillareiden geometrioita ja mielipiteitä niistä.
Sivulla 97 Stenu ihmetteli Feltin ominaisuuksia näin:

"Minkä vuoksi pitää olla noin julmettu emäputki, jos sitä pitää kompensoida -17 tms. asteisella stemmillä?"
- onhan se toki noinkin. Liekö ulkonäkökysymys?


Siitä sitten jatkoa Jokilalta ja vastaus Stenulta:

 Alkujaan tämän lähetti *Juha Jokila* 
_^nythän siinä on säätöalue kohdillaan aiottuun käyttötarkoitukseen. Kuvaa varten noin päin ja kun stemmin kääntää, niin voidaan oikeasti käyttää alaotettakin retkiajoon._





> Entäs, jos haluaakin välillä laittaa sliksit alle ja ajella asfalttilenkkiä maastoajoasentoa aerodynaamisemmin? Noissa säädöissä taitaa kahvat olla aikalailla samassa tasossa satulan kanssa. Vaikea kuvitella, miksi kukaan haluaisi tanko enää yhtään ylemmäs, edes retkiajossa. Mutta mistäpä sitä muiden mieltymyksistä tietää...



Toisaalta Stenun oma fillari ajokunnossa näyttää tältä:



Tuossahan (Felttiä lievemmin sloupatussa fillarissa) droppia satulasta stongaan näyttää olevan 0...1cm cm eli tasan tarkkaan sama kuin tuossa Feltissä. Ilmeisesti harkittu ja mieluinen ajoasento kuitenkin? Mieltymyksiä on kaikenlaisia.

----------


## Qilty

> Eikö teillä ole toe overlapin kanssa ongelmia kun ajaa gravelilla polkuja? Kaikki vähänki teknisemmät kohdat ihan perseest ajaa kun pitää varoa ettei mono oo renkaassa.



Oli. Vaihdoin 650 kiekkoihin niin ei ole enää, samalla sai ilmatilaa lisää, winwin

----------


## JohannesP

Hyvä nosto kolmen vuoden takaa minkä jälkeen voinu tapahtua vaikka mitä kuskissa ja missä ajaa.  :Sarkastinen: 

Mut onhan toi Feltti aivan jäätävän ruma tolla -17 asteen stemmillä ja korkealla emäputkella eikä toi slouppaus ainakaan paranna ulkonäköä. Onneksi näitä ei ole enää paljoa näkynyt markkinoilla. Paras kokonaisuus jos stemmi jatkaa edes suunnilleen top tuben linjaa ja tossa Feltissa tämä toteutuisi vain stemmi toisinpäin tässä kuvitteellisessa retkiajon droppiasennossa.

----------


## stenu

No kylläpä mä nyt olen silmätikkuna... Ei ole mitenkään täydellinen toi Stigu mulle. Lyhytjalkaisena ja pitkäselkäisenä runko on mulle liian lyhyt ja edestä korkea. Lyhyen ajoasennon takia tankoa on pakko pitää vielä vähän ylempänä kuin mitä emäputki antaisi myöten. Tämä pyörä oli siis "pakko-ostos", kun vanhasta pyörästä runko joutui telakalle ja piti saada joku vaihdepyörä tilalle. Valikoima oli mikä oli ja valinta päätyi tähän mm. bsa-keskiön takia ja koska arvelin, että tuosta pääsee tarvittaessa kohtuu järjellisellä hinnalla eroon. Tosin se toimii maastopoluilla ihan ok noinkin ja vaikka runko on lyhyt, ei toe overlappiakaan ole mun 43 kengän kanssa edes 42 mm Rene Herseläisten kanssa. Pitemmillä lenkeillä selkä väsähtää nopeammin kuin paremmalla geolla, joten en ole vielä päättänyt, että jääkö tuo mulle vai eikö.

Mun vanhassa pyörässä on reachia melkein pari senttiä enemmän ja stackia nelisen senttiä vähemmän, mutta pari senttiä speicereitä gravel-asennossa, jolloin satunnaisia asfalttiajoja varten saan tangon sen pari senttiä alemmas.

----------


## velib

> Eikö teillä ole toe overlapin kanssa ongelmia kun ajaa gravelilla polkuja? Kaikki vähänki teknisemmät kohdat ihan perseest ajaa kun pitää varoa ettei mono oo renkaassa.



Toisessa pyörässä (On-One Space Chicken) 700c-kiekoilla on, 650b-kiekoilla ei. Sen takia isommilla kiekoilla on maantierenkaat vaikka joku 42mm rengas houkuttaisi kun sellainen kerran mahtuu runkoon. Pienemmillä kiekoilla on 47mm kumit ilman overlapia. Toisessa pyörässä (Kona Rove) ainakin 38mm kumi menee ilman overlapia, tai siis menisi ilman lokasuojia. Lokasuojiin kengät kyllä osuvat, mutta tuolla ajetaankin tällä hetkellä kaupungissa ja retkeillen. Eipä kyllä toisaalta Space Chickenilläkään tule polkuja ajettua, vaan maasturilla. Jos sillä ajaisi enemmän maastossa, olisi 700c-kiekkojen toe overlap aika lailla dealbreaker.

----------


## FreeZ

Overlap ja kiekkojen erot. Noh..  säteessä eroa alle sentti 47/650 ja 42/700 setupeilla.

----------


## Qilty

^ monella taitaa senttikin riittää siihen että tossu ei enään osu.

----------


## velib

Sentti on tuossa jo paljon. Kiekon säteessä ero on 19 mm, joka ei taida alle senttiin kutistua kasvattamalla rengasta 42->47, vaan ero on lähempänä 15 mm. Voi olla että tuo 47/650 osuu myös kenkään lähimmästä kohdasta, mutta 40/700 -yhdistelmällä overlap oli jo selkeä. Toki tuo 40 mm rengas (WTB Nano) taisi olla oikeasti 42 mm ja vielä harvinaisen korkea rengas.

----------


## J_R

+1





> Tää on vähän sama tilanne kuin yrittäisi laittaa pitkätukkien särökitarabändiä johonkin genreen, toisen mielestä se on rokkia ja toisen mielestä poppia ja jonkun mielestä indietä ja neljännen mielestä heviä. Ja samalla se on kaikkia näitä. Täällä menee hyvä keskustelu nyt ihan plörinäksi kun väännetään saako gravel-pyörässä olla joustohaarukkaa tai hissitolppaa kun pitäisi puhua soratiepyöristä ja niiden ominaisuuksista ja niillä ajamisesta. Gravel-pyörä on jonkun markkinahemmon keksimä nimitys käppyräsarviselle pyörälle jossa on maantiepyörää leveämmät renkaat, ei näitä lokeroiden rajoja kannata yrittää piirtää yhtään sen tarkemmin muiden kuin markkinahemmojen jotka yrittävätä keksiä lisää syitä miksi sinun ja minun pitää ostaa taas vähän erilainen pyörä. Kukin saa itse valita missä ajaa gravelillaan ja toisaalta myös millä kalustolla haluaa ajaa sorateillä ja metsässä.
> 
> Joten jos keskitytään puhumaan pyöristä eikä kinata?

----------


## stenu

Tohon Howerin Felt vs Stigmata -pähkäilyyn liittyen sellainen huomio, että jos Feltissä satulan laittaisi mulle oikealle korkeudelle, olisi tanko jonkun sentin satulan *ylä*puolella jopa sillä -17 asteen stemmillä. Runkokoko taitaa kuitenkin olla noin sama tai Felt taitaa olla jopa vähän vielä lyhyempi, joten oli siinä kyllä todellakin jäätävän korkuinen emäputki.

Edit:
Felt Broam 54 2018 stack/reach -suhde 1,56
    Stigmata 54 2021 stack/reach -suhde 1,48
Setämiespyörä 54 2015 stack/reach -suhde 1,38

Kiinnostaa vähän myös, että mistä ihmeestä sulle tuli mieleen kaivaa tommonen esiin?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Toisessa pyörässä (On-One Space Chicken) 700c-kiekoilla on, 650b-kiekoilla ei. Sen takia isommilla kiekoilla on maantierenkaat vaikka joku 42mm rengas houkuttaisi kun sellainen kerran mahtuu runkoon. Pienemmillä kiekoilla on 47mm kumit ilman overlapia. Toisessa pyörässä (Kona Rove) ainakin 38mm kumi menee ilman overlapia, tai siis menisi ilman lokasuojia. Lokasuojiin kengät kyllä osuvat, mutta tuolla ajetaankin tällä hetkellä kaupungissa ja retkeillen. Eipä kyllä toisaalta Space Chickenilläkään tule polkuja ajettua, vaan maasturilla. Jos sillä ajaisi enemmän maastossa, olisi 700c-kiekkojen toe overlap aika lailla dealbreaker.



Oma 46 ajotossu kyllä ottaa sen verran reilusti Space Chickenin eturenkaaseen, että ei taitais kiekkokoon pienennys auttaa.

Emmä tiedä, ei tuo ole nyt niin hirveästi häirinnyt poluillakaan. Toki mitään hirveätä rölliä ei tule kamalasti vellipyörällä ajettua.

Ihan hyvä pyörä muuten, mutta tuo vähän jurppii, mutta sama ongelma on melko monessa muussakin kyllä.

Vähän ehkä kiinnostais pikkasen korkeammalla stackilla oleva laite laittaa tilalle, mutta en tiiä. Grizl on periaatteessa työsuhdepyörätoimittajan kautta tilauksessa, mutta niitä tulee joskus. 

Tuo Cube vähän kiinnosti, mutta ihmeellisen pitkä perä siinä kyllä on. Toisaalta vain 5mm pidempi kuin Grizlissä. No nää on näitä. Ehkä otan Rival-satsilla olevan Stigmatan. Tiiä tästä nyt.

----------


## Hower

^^Mistä päättelet, että joutuisit laskemaan satulaa Feltissä, kuvan perusteella? Ota huomioon, että Feltissä satulaputkea on pitkästi näkyvissä tuon jyrkän sloupin takia.
Edit, onhan sulla nuo stack/reach-suhteet tiedossa, eli perustelu ok.
edit uudelleen; lienee jo hiusten halkomista, mutta Stigmatan sivuilla tuo stack/reach 54-koossa olisi 1,51 eikä 1,48 ?https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/bikes/stigmata


Mistä tuli mieleen? ajankuluksi tulee selailtua näitä keskusteluja ja joskus ihmetystä herättää näkökulmat. Oppimista ja ymmärryksen lisäämistä...


No anyway:




> Hyvä nosto kolmen vuoden takaa minkä jälkeen voinu tapahtua vaikka mitä kuskissa ja missä ajaa. 
> 
> Mut onhan toi Feltti aivan jäätävän ruma tolla -17 asteen stemmillä ja korkealla emäputkella eikä toi slouppaus ainakaan paranna ulkonäköä. Onneksi näitä ei ole enää paljoa näkynyt markkinoilla. Paras kokonaisuus jos stemmi jatkaa edes suunnilleen top tuben linjaa ja tossa Feltissa tämä toteutuisi vain stemmi toisinpäin tässä kuvitteellisessa retkiajon droppiasennossa.



No näinhän se menee, mikä oli markkinamiesten tarjoamissa fillareissa kuuminta hottia 5 vuotta sitten on nykyään jäätävän rumaa (slouppaus). Sopii mihin tahansa, vaikkapa vaatemuotiin jos nyt fillareita pitää arvioida vastaavalla tavalla ulkonäön ja muodin mukaan. 
"Paras kokonaisuus jos stemmi jatkaa edes suunnilleen top tuben linjaa"
- tämä on edelleen esteettinen arvovalinta, ei vaikutusta ajoasentoon.
Samaa rumuutta jäätävällä tasolla omassa fillarissa. Tosin rumuudessaankin droppia satulasta stongaan reilu 5 cm julmetun järkyttävästä emäputkesta (15cm) huolimatta... stack/reach 1,528




Ei tämä fillari viimeisen päälle harkittu ja tyylipoliisimaisella asenteella tehty tietämykseen perustuva valinta ollut, olipahan ostokuumeen keskelle sattunut kivijalasta samantien ostettavissa ollut Oikean Kokoinen (S) fillari. Hyvää tuuria, ihan kivalta ja vaivattomalta tuntunut ajaa katukäytössä ja kovapintaisilla hiekka-alustoilla 28mm renkailla ja mun ajotavalla. Sikäli onnistunut, vaikkakin ulkonäöllisesti nolo ostos tämän päivän mielipiteisiin peilattuna. Ajoasento (minulle) ja varsinkin väri on kumminkin hyvä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## FreeZ

> Sentti on tuossa jo paljon. Kiekon säteessä ero on 19 mm, joka ei taida alle senttiin kutistua kasvattamalla rengasta 42->47, vaan ero on lähempänä 15 mm. Voi olla että tuo 47/650 osuu myös kenkään lähimmästä kohdasta, mutta 40/700 -yhdistelmällä overlap oli jo selkeä. Toki tuo 40 mm rengas (WTB Nano) taisi olla oikeasti 42 mm ja vielä harvinaisen korkea rengas.



Säde vai halkaisija? 47/650 WTB ja 40/700 GK ero on 19mm halkaisijassa. Tuo WTB ei ole edes se pullein tuossa kokoluokassa.

----------


## nure

^Jos mitoitus ja ulkonäkö natsaa niin ehdottomasti tyylikäs kombinaatio kun stemmi tuollainen vähintään  -12astetta, liki vaasuora eikä sojota kohti taivasta. 
Täysjäykässä 100mm -17asteinen ja toimii hyvin saaden luonnikkaan matalan ajoasennon.

----------


## JKO17

Mm. tämän keskustelun innoittamana ajattelin yhdistää maantien ja gravelin (ajan sellaista kevyt gravellia) Scott Addict, Cervelo Aspero , 3T tyyppisellä ratkaisulla, jossa maantievanteina nykyiset semiaerokiekot  ja graveliin pyörän mukana tulevat tai muut.  Voimansiirto 2x11/12, sähköt, ajoasento täysin maantiegeometrialla

Onko ehdottaa muita pyöriä tuohon sapluunaan tai tahoja mistä voisi alkaa kyseleen pyörien saatavuutta.

----------


## velib

> Säde vai halkaisija? 47/650 WTB ja 40/700 GK ero on 19mm halkaisijassa. Tuo WTB ei ole edes se pullein tuossa kokoluokassa.



Nopeasti laskien sain nimenomaan kehien säteiden eroksi (622-584)/2 = 19 mm. Renkaiden korkeudet voivat varmaan vaihdella jonkin verran mutta kyllä nekin melko lailla menevät käsi kädessä leveyden kanssa (korkeus yleensä pienempi kuin leveys mutta kasvaa samassa suhteessa leveyden kasvaessa). Vai eikö nuo 622 ja 584 ole oikeasti kehien halkaisijat? Mitannut en ole.

Täytyypä itsekin mitata kun sattuu olemaan 47mm Bywayt ja 40mm GK sliksit vanteilla. Tuo GK:han on oikeasti 38mm ja Byway ainakin noilla vanteilla tasan 47mm. Ja jos korkeudessa on sama 9mm eroa tuleekin säteen eroksi enää sentin verran.

----------


## paaton

> Mm. tämän keskustelun innoittamana ajattelin yhdistää maantien ja gravelin (ajan sellaista kevyt gravellia) Scott Addict, Cervelo Aspero , 3T tyyppisellä ratkaisulla, jossa maantievanteina nykyiset semiaerokiekot  ja graveliin pyörän mukana tulevat tai muut.  Voimansiirto 2x11/12, sähköt, ajoasento täysin maantiegeometrialla
> 
> Onko ehdottaa muita pyöriä tuohon sapluunaan tai tahoja mistä voisi alkaa kyseleen pyörien saatavuutta.



Itse en kyllä näkisi scotille vaihtoehtoja. Asperon runkokin on tainnut tosin uudessa kokea pientä laihtumista, mutta siltikin scott taitaa olla noista eniten road henkinen?

The HMX frame is claimed to weigh 930g for a painted 54cm, while the matching fork is 395g

Noi on kovia lukuja maantiepyöräänkin.

----------


## huotah

> Mm. tämän keskustelun innoittamana ajattelin yhdistää maantien ja gravelin (ajan sellaista kevyt gravellia) Scott Addict, Cervelo Aspero , 3T tyyppisellä ratkaisulla, jossa maantievanteina nykyiset semiaerokiekot  ja graveliin pyörän mukana tulevat tai muut.  Voimansiirto 2x11/12, sähköt, ajoasento täysin maantiegeometrialla
> 
> Onko ehdottaa muita pyöriä tuohon sapluunaan tai tahoja mistä voisi alkaa kyseleen pyörien saatavuutta.



Tuo on hyvä lista, lisätään siihen vielä Factor LS ja Ridley Kanzo.



Jos Suomen kivijaloista ei löydy pyöriä niin Eat Sleep Cyclella näyttää olevan joitain pyöriä varastossa.

----------


## jmmaki

Listalle lisäyksenä vielä Open Up. Addictin poistaisin listalta, sillä ainakin paperilla vaikuttaa turhan vakaalta (laiskalta?) maantielle loivan keulakulman ja pitkän akselivälin vuoksi. Lisäksi omakohtaisen kokemuksen pohjalta lisäisin listaan täälläkin keskustelua herättäneen Stigmatan. Itse hankin Stiggyn keväällä Canyon Grailin korvaajaksi, hakusessa oli nimenomaan maantiemaisemmat ajo-ominaisuudet. Vaatimuksena oli lisäksi kierteellinen keskiö ja lokarikiinnikkeet. Sentin-puolitoista matallaman ohjaamon olisin voinut ottaa, mutta toisaalta nyt on tullut ajeltua enemmän dropeilla kun ne ovat mukavammalla etäisyydellä ja vähän korkeammasta ohjaamosta tuskin on haittaa karkeammalla alustalla. Vaikka Stiggy onkin vähän korkeampi kuin entinen Grail, niin paljon paljon mukavampi etenkin asfaltilla ja hyväkuntoisella soratiellä.

----------


## stenu

> Jos Suomen kivijaloista ei löydy pyöriä niin Eat Sleep Cyclella näyttää olevan joitain pyöriä varastossa.



Eat Sleepissä (tai Espanjan maahantuojan varastossa) saattaa tosiaan olla noita tämänvuotisia Stigmatojakin vielä muutama, jos -21 värit houkuttelee -22 värejä enemmän. Speksit ovat pysyneet samoja. Stigmatoihin saa tai ainakin sai, kun omani ostin, SC-brändätyn Evocin pyörälaukun kaupan päälle. Ja toimituskulut pyörissä 0 €. Cyclo Bicyclesin Bernat on siellä töissä nykyään ja jos hänelle viestittelee ja kertoo minulta (Mikko) terveisiä, voi hyvällä tuurilla saada joistain pyöristä vähän tingittyäkin.

Jos Stigmataa miettii maantiepyörän korvikkeeksi, niin siinähän on melkein sellanen brittien rataformulan levyinen aerokeula  :Hymy:

----------


## Hower

Jos tulisi uusi pyöräkuume niin lähinnä se suuntautuisi roadhenkiseen graveliin. Suurin osa ajoistani on selkeästi asfaltilla ja jonkin verran kovapohjaisilla pääkaupungin ulkoilureiteillä. Moderni gravel siksi, että stadin asfaltit ovat täynnä kuoppia, railoja ja kanttikiviä, varsinaisia Raatteen teitä. Keskuspuiston hiekkabaanoilla on sileämpää. Saahan siellä tosin varovasti mutkiin ajaa, ettei eturengas luista alta pois. Nykyiseen fillariin menisi max 35mm rengas, mutta ei siihen lokareita sen jälkeen mahtuisi. Eli paksumpaa röpelömpää rengasta...
Vaihtoehdoista Addict olisi houkuttelevin sporttisuutensa takia. Stigmata ei geometriansa puolesta eroasi juuri mitenkään nykyisestä setämiesfocuksestani. Stigmatan 52-kokoa suositellaan valmistajan puolelta 160-168cm. Olen 169 mutta en todellakaan menisi 54-kokoon. Stigmata 52:ssa stack on 555mm Focuksessa 564mm, eroa 9mm, reachissä eroa on 3mm (=next to nothing).

----------


## JackOja

> ... varsinaisia Raatteen teitä...



Tiedoksi, että Raatteentie (sikäli kun viittaat maineikkaiseen taistelutantereeseen) on erinomaisen kiva ajettava.

----------


## Hower

> Tiedoksi, että Raatteentie on erinomaisen kiva ajettava.



Hyvä kuulla, että sitä on siistitty v:n 40-jälkeen   :Hymy:

----------


## nure

^ Romut korjattu pois...

----------


## Marsusram

> Keskuspuiston hiekkabaanoilla on sileämpää. Saahan siellä tosin varovasti mutkiin ajaa, ettei eturengas luista alta



Nämä viime päivien massiiviset sateet ovat saaneet sorat liikkeelle mäistä, tulee pahoja vesivaurioita jos jatkuu.

----------


## klautan

Rose Backroad kuuluu joukkoon myös

----------


## MAS

Stenuko tämän https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...-Gravel-Racing linkkasi johonkin taannoiseen postaukseensa? Olin avannut selaimen tabiin, mutta unohtui toviksi. Nyt huomasin viimein vilkaista. 

Olipa mukavia heijastumia menneisyydestä kun kaivoin ekan sivun kommenttien perusteella vanhojen Tour de Tampere cycloryhmien reitit ja omaan päiväkirjaan tallennetut höpinät esille. Eka oli 2011, ennen sitä olin ajanut TdT maastoryhmissä eli toi cx-homma oli varmaan ainakin joitakin vuosia aiemmin jo alkanut. Cycloilla eli 33mm renkailla ajettiin, mutta reitti oli kyllä ihan ehtaa (seikkailu)gravelia / ATB meininkiä: soraa eri raekoko-luokissa ja suhteellisen paljon varsin teknisiäkin polkuja. Itse taisin jo silloin ajaa tuubeilla, mutta suurin osa porukkaa avoilla ja niinpä sisureita vaihdettiin monta kertaa 8h aikana ja avot niiden vaatimilla kovemmilla paineilla johtivat myös runsaampaan tunkkaukseen teknisillä poluilla - porukka oli kyllä sinänsä varsin ajotaitoista eli joko maastotaustaa tai sitten cx:ää oli ulkoilutettu runsaasti muillakin kuin maantienjengin rospuuttokauden soralenkeillä. Mutta ei tajuttu kyllä silloin mitään suuren maailman meiningistä ja kutsuttiin tuota cycloiluksi vaikka kisaformaatin (eikä maantiejengin perinteisen rospuuttoajelun) kanssa sillä ei ollut kyllä yhtään mitään tekemistä muuta kuin väline. No, kivaa oli silloin ja näköjään yhtä kivaa on edelleen, eikä se välinekään nyt loppujen lopuksi ole niin paljon vuosien eli muuttunut (silloin Scott Addict CX Tufon eri tuubeilla, vanteita säälimättömillä paineilla kolistellen).

----------


## stenu

^ Aika hupaisaa luettavaa on muuten ton ketjun alku. Epäilijät epäili silloinkin. Mutta kuinkas ollakkaan, GG:stä syntyi suurin buumi pyöräilyssä sitten ysärin MTB-buumin. Mun mielestä hyvä osoitus siitä, että suhteellisen yksinkertaiselle joka paikassa ajettavalle pyörälle on kysyntää - vaikkakin koronan aiheuttama ulkoliikuntainnostus avittikin gg-buumin viimeistä jytkyä. Ysärillä alkanut MTB-buumi lopahti siihen, kun loppumaton evoluutio teki maastureista liian spesifejä ollakseen hyviä yleispyöriä. Aika näyttää, mihin gravel-buumi lopahtaa. Johonkin todennäköisesti kuitenkin.

----------


## markkut

Huvikseni laitoin noita äskettäin mainittuja maantiepyörämäisiksi sanottuja pyöriä omassa koossani vertailuun oman Ergeschossin kanssa. Bonusvieraana vertailussa GT Grade Expert Alloy, jollainen on yhdellä kaverilla ja joka ainakin meikäläisen makuun oli melko kamalan tuntuinen pyörä: Tuntui, että ohjaamo on niin korkealla, että hartiat nousevat korviin, eikä pääse samalla tavalla rennosti ohjaamon päälle kuin omassa Standertissa. Kyllähän se GT näistä muista sitten kohtuu selvästi erottuukin. Eli varmaankin tästä voisi vetää johtopäätöksen, että minulle parhaiten sopii tuollainen road-henkisempi pyörä.

https://geometrygeeks.bike/compare/g...or-ls-2020-52/

----------


## stenu

Erdgeschoss toki poikkeaa noista muista siinä, että siinä on suht cyclocrossinen 65 mm bb-droppi luultavimmin johtuen siitä, että se on piirretty 650b kiekoille. Jos taulukkoon lisäisi vaikka kuituisen Focus Mares CX:n, olisi se luultavimmin lähinnä Erdgescossin mittoja. Mutta se tosiaan sopii monia muita graveleina myytäviä pyöriä paremmin lyhytjalkaisemmille kuskeille. Pitkäjalkaiset kaivannee lisää stackia.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> ^ Aika hupaisaa luettavaa on muuten ton ketjun alku. Epäilijät epäili silloinkin. Mutta kuinkas ollakkaan, GG:stä syntyi suurin buumi pyöräilyssä sitten ysärin MTB-buumin. Mun mielestä hyvä osoitus siitä, että suhteellisen yksinkertaiselle joka paikassa ajettavalle pyörälle on kysyntää - vaikkakin koronan aiheuttama ulkoliikuntainnostus avittikin gg-buumin viimeistä jytkyä. Ysärillä alkanut MTB-buumi lopahti siihen, kun loppumaton evoluutio teki maastureista liian spesifejä ollakseen hyviä yleispyöriä. Aika näyttää, mihin gravel-buumi lopahtaa. Johonkin todennäköisesti kuitenkin.



Sinänsä ois kiva tietää kuinka tää hirveä "GG-buumi" on noissa varsinaisissa GG-tapahtumissa näkynyt. Ainakin kovin hissua on ollut monen suhteen, mutta onko siellä oikeasti ollut pöhinää.

Kuulin että Syötteellä oli varsin hiljaista...

----------


## JKO17

Pyörittelin itsekin muutamia mittoja geometrygeeksissä
https://geometrygeeks.bike/compare/o...ero-5-2021-56/

Kait sitä voisi sanoa, että hakusessa taitaa olla "maantiepyörä" johon toisinaan saa laitettua alle sorarenkaat. 3T tai Factory LS ? 
En osaa oikein hahmottaa mikä tuon Factory BB dropin 76 mm  merkitys on ajossa

----------


## paaton

GG-buumi on uutta. Sellaista rentoa rahastusta. Uusilla di2 laitteilla ajetaan auringonlaskuun parta suorana. Syödään saksalaista makkaraa ja nappaillaan bisseä. Ei siellä paljoa junnuja näy.

----------


## markkut

^ Mahtaa tuntua kotoisalta senkin vuoksi, että käyräsarvihistoriastani ihan valtaosan olen ajanut krossarilla. (muoks: tämä siis stenulle)

Varvas-overlapista tuli mieleen, että eikös kammen pituus ole siinä yksi muuttuja? Itselläni kyllä overlappaa, varsinkin talvikengillä ja kammen pituus 175 mm. Olen muutenkin miettinyt, pitäisikö kokeilla lyhyempää. Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein, että tuo 175 olisi pidemmästä päästä? Millä perusteilla sopivaa kammen pituutta ylipäätään haarukoidaan?

----------


## paaton

76mm droppi on hyvä. Mulla nyt 75mm, enkä haluaisi yhtään korkeampaa keskiöitä 40mm renkaiden kaveriksi. Alkuun tuo vaati totuttelua. Kampi kolisi aika ahkerasti Cyclon jälkeen kiviin poluilla ajaessa.

----------


## paaton

> ^ Mahtaa tuntua kotoisalta senkin vuoksi, että käyräsarvihistoriastani ihan valtaosan olen ajanut krossarilla. (muoks: tämä siis stenulle)
> 
> Varvas-overlapista tuli mieleen, että eikös kammen pituus ole siinä yksi muuttuja? Itselläni kyllä overlappaa, varsinkin talvikengillä ja kammen pituus 175 mm. Olen muutenkin miettinyt, pitäisikö kokeilla lyhyempää. Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein, että tuo 175 olisi pidemmästä päästä? Millä perusteilla sopivaa kammen pituutta ylipäätään haarukoidaan?



Kokeilemall

----------


## markkut

No tokkiisa. Eikö tähän muka löydy mitään (pseudo-) tieteellistä kaavaa, jossa mukana vaikkapa sääri- ja reisiluun pituuksia yms. muuttujia?  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

No joo yleensähän pidemmät henkilöt ajaa pidemmillä kammilla.

----------


## stenu

> Sinänsä ois kiva tietää kuinka tää hirveä "GG-buumi" on noissa varsinaisissa GG-tapahtumissa näkynyt. Ainakin kovin hissua on ollut monen suhteen, mutta onko siellä oikeasti ollut pöhinää.
> 
> Kuulin että Syötteellä oli varsin hiljaista...



Juu korona on varmasti tehnyt hallojaan niihinkin. Kemiössä oli kai toistasataa kuskia. Mun mielestä Nordic Gravel Seriesin ongelma on se, että ne ovat tapahtumia eivätkä ole kilpailuja. Järjestäjille taas on ongelmallista se, että turvallisesti kilpailuina niiden järjestäminen menee liian työlääksi ja vaikeaksi.

Kupin kääntöpuoli on varmaan se, että aika monelle gg-pyöräily on enemmän maisemien fiilistelyä ja uusien reittien löytämistä itsekseen tai pienellä porukalla ja siihen ei liitetä kilpailullisuutta, jota NGS-tapahtumat sitten kuitenkin jollain tapaa edustavat.

Hyvää gg-boomissa on se, että se on tuonut uusia harrastajia pyöräilyn pariin.

----------


## JKO17

*Graeme Obree* method: _crank length = 0.95 * height__“Machine” method: crank length = 1.25 * inseam + 65__Lennard Zinn method, upper end: crank length = 2.16 * inseam__Lennard Zinn method, lower end: crank length = 2.10 * inseam__Bill Boston method: crank length = 1.85 * femur height_
_?_

----------


## paaton

> No joo yleensähän pidemmät henkilöt ajaa pidemmillä kammilla.



Hahha  :Hymy:  tää oli hyvä kaava.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Juu korona on varmasti tehnyt hallojaan niihinkin. Kemiössä oli kai toistasataa kuskia. Mun mielestä Nordic Gravel Seriesin ongelma on se, että ne ovat tapahtumia eivätkä ole kilpailuja. Järjestäjille taas on ongelmallista se, että turvallisesti kilpailuina niiden järjestäminen menee liian työlääksi ja vaikeaksi.



Njoo ja sitten kun nuo on tosiaan sellaisia, että osallistumismaksuun kuuluu GPX jälki jonka saat laittaa omaan koneeseen ja seurata sitä eikä reittiä ole merkitty mitenkään, pari huoltopistettä joilta saa banaanin, näkkäriä ja vettä, lopuksi tuurilla sauna. Hintaa on kuitenkin useita kymppejä niin monia ei varmaan innosta. Jälkiä ja reittejä löytyy internetistäkin. Mitään nopeusryhmiä ei taida olla niin sakki leviää tehokkaasti reitille ja tuurilla saa ajella yksin tai kaksin kaverin kans.


Mä en vieläkään ole ihan varma koko GG-buumista. GG-pyöriä menee kyllä paljon, mutta uusien kuskien pyöristä aika moni taitaa mennä ympärivuotiseen yleiskäyttöön mihin ennen ostettiin cyclocrossaria. Ainakin mitä meidän firman työsuhdepyöräpöhinää olen seurannut.

----------


## kaakku

Mä otin uudet kammet 170 millisinä 172.5mm sijaan. Ideana että auttaisi kankeahkoa kuskia kun jalka ei lyhyemmällä kammella nouse niin ylös.

----------


## stenu

Mun mielestä toi ”Made to lose” on hyvä slogan. More experiences, less efectiness. Nothing is necessary, everything is possible. Tuo kuvaa erinomaisen hyvin sitä, että miksi siellä kepussakin on kivaa gg-pyörällä. Lainaukset tästä markkinatrendikatsauksesta: https://design-innovation-award.com/gravel-2021-trends/. Ja varuiksi lisään heti perään, että jos jollekin toiselle gravel tarkoittaa watteja ja keskinopeuksia, niin se ei ole yhtään sen väärempää gravelia, mikä myös on mainittu tossa artikkelissa.

*Anti performance – Gravel bikes for antiheroes and adventurers*

Even if gravel bikes are edging ever close to performance-oriented XC bikes, there are still some significant differences: namely the spirit. For years, the performance-focused drop bar market was all about marginal gains, watts, efficiency and unfair advantages. “Made to lose” is the slogan of the current gravel campaign of a well-known bike brand and is a symbol of the gravel spirit as an antihero with nothing to prove.

A majority of the gravel bike movement is on the search for freedom, digital detox and slowing down. The choice for all-rounder bikes that can do a bit of everything but nothing perfectly is a conscious one. A solid bike for exploration, experiences and sometimes even to be pushed rather than ridden. Nothing is necessary, everything is possible. With this kind of bike you can escape the everyday pressure to perform because, in contrast to classic road bikes or XC mountain bikes, nobody expects you to floor it on a gravel bike.
This might be abstract, but it’s one of the biggest trends of 2021 and simultaneously a counter-trend to an all too often stressful and hectic world.

----------


## paaton

Ei kai noita kympeillä ajeta? Osallistumismaksut tapahtumaan, joka ei ole edes kisa, ovat moninkertaisia maantielähtöihin verrattuna.

----------


## kaakku

Kotlermakkara on oikeassa, ihan älyttömiä noi tapahtumien osallistumismaksut. Mielummin kerään oman porukan ja käyn ajamassa jonkun makoisan reitin, oli se sitten itse speksattu tai muiden stravatileiltä pöllitty.

----------


## huotah

> 76mm droppi on hyvä. Mulla nyt 75mm, enkä haluaisi yhtään korkeampaa keskiöitä 40mm renkaiden kaveriksi. Alkuun tuo vaati totuttelua. Kampi kolisi aika ahkerasti Cyclon jälkeen kiviin poluilla ajaessa.



Tämä. Omassa pyörässäni on myös 76mm droppi ja ero edeltävän pyörän 64mm droppiin on selkeä. Matalampi on mieluisampi, paitsi crossiradalla. Addict Gravelissa on muuten yllättävän korkea droppi, 68mm. Ei tuo itselleni olisi hankinnan este, mutta rikka rokassa kuitenkin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ei kai noita kympeillä ajeta? Osallistumismaksut tapahtumaan, joka ei ole edes kisa, ovat moninkertaisia maantielähtöihin verrattuna.



40 euroa oli Levin Nightless Night. Nordic Series joka on kaupallista paskaa eikä sovi partajengin metsurihabitukseen oli Syötteellä jotain 70-80e. Siellä etelämpänä on varmaan kovemmat maksut.

----------


## paaton

Oho, eikö addictista olekkaan laskettu crossarin keskiöitä alemmaksi?

----------


## paaton

> N 40 euroa oli Levin Nightless Night. Nordic Series joka on kaupallista paskaa eikä sovi partajengin metsurihabitukseen oli Syötteellä jotain 70-80e.



Lahti 90e

----------


## stenu

> Mä otin uudet kammet 170 millisinä 172.5mm sijaan. Ideana että auttaisi kankeahkoa kuskia kun jalka ei lyhyemmällä kammella nouse niin ylös.



Mä harkitsen kanssa 170 mm kampia, kun fiksi-Dirtrollerissa sellaiset tuntuu hyvältä ja poluilla matalahkon keskiön kanssa ei kammet kolisi ihan niin herkästi. Lisäksi, jos Stigmata jää talliin, saisin lyhyemmillä kammilla satulan pari milliä ylemmäs suhteessa tankoon.

----------


## huotah

> Oho, eikö addictista olekkaan laskettu crossarin keskiöitä alemmaksi?



Katsoin 68mm dropin geometrygeeksistä. Tarkistus Scottin omilta sivuilta kertoo dropiksi 71mm. Huh.

Edit: onpa hieno pyörä tuo Addict Gravel. Saako näitä ostaa jostain kivijalasta?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Lahti 90e



Tosiaan varmaan nuo vaihtelee. Mulla ei ole mitään käsitystä mitä maantielähtö maksaa, mutta moneen MTB-tapahtumaan nähden, jossa 50-60 euron maksu sisältää alusta loppuun merkatun reitin, monta huoltoa ja kisan jälkeen pesutilat ja sapuskat niin noiden vellitapahtumien vastine rahalle on todella huono. Eikä siinä tosiaan oo ees sitä kisaa tai muutakaan pöhinää mikä erottaisi sen siitä kun menee ittekseen tuonne kaveriporukalla ajelemaan.

----------


## stenu

> Mä en vieläkään ole ihan varma koko GG-buumista. GG-pyöriä menee kyllä paljon, mutta uusien kuskien pyöristä aika moni taitaa mennä ympärivuotiseen yleiskäyttöön mihin ennen ostettiin cyclocrossaria. Ainakin mitä meidän firman työsuhdepyöräpöhinää olen seurannut.



Juu mä tarkoitin buumilla kaupallista buumia. Samaan tapaan kuin ysärin mtb-buumi. Yleislenkkipyöriksi ja hyötypyöriksi niitä silloinkin myytiin eniten. Maastopyöräily oli todella sekä extreme- että marginaalilaji silloin, mutta pyöräkauppa kävi. Eikä niillä kasarin ”retkipyörilläkään” kovin moni retkeillyt. Silti mielikuvat myy. Jopa ns. tavispyöräilijälle.

Mutta toisaalta facen hiekkatiepyöräilyryhmän jäsenmäärä on aika nopeasti kasvanut jo reiluun 5000 henkilöön. Lähentelee jo MTB Suomi -ryhmän 6000:tta.

----------


## paaton

> Tosiaan varmaan nuo vaihtelee. Mulla ei ole mitään käsitystä mitä maantielähtö maksaa, mutta moneen MTB-tapahtumaan nähden jossa 50-60 euron maksu sisältää alusta loppuun merkatun reitin, monta huoltoa ja kisan jälkeen pesutilat ja sapuskat niin noiden vellitapahtumien vastine rahalle on todella huono. Eikä siinä tosiaan oo ees sitä kisaa tai muutakaan pöhinää mikä erottaisi sen siitä kun menee ittekseen tuonne kaveriporukalla ajelemaan.



Tuo kisa se suurin ero minusta on. Kyllä sellaisen fantsun ja kivan lenkin voi suunnitella itsekkin. Niin ja esimerkiksi nyt sunnuntaina oleva syysetappien sunnuntain maantiekisa maksaa 40e. Jos ajaa useamman startin, niin pääse halvemmalla.

----------


## paaton

> Katsoin 68mm dropin geometrygeeksistä. Tarkistus Scottin omilta sivuilta kertoo dropiksi 71mm. Huh.
> 
> Edit: onpa hieno pyörä tuo Addict Gravel. Saako näitä ostaa jostain kivijalasta?



Itselleki ei niin kamalasti ole niillä mitoilla ja kulmilla väliä. Kunhan pyörään saa saman asennon kuin maantiellä ja se on hieno. Ja tuo uusi addict on todella hieno.

En esimerkiksi oikein tykkää  3t:n akkukotelosta.

----------


## stenu

No on ne NGS:t kuitenkin hienoja tapahtumia ja hyvin järjestettyjä. Järjestelemisessä kaikkine yksityisteiden omistajien selvittelyineen ja teiden käyttölupien hakemisineen on kuitenkin julmettu duuni ja tiedän, että ei niillä osallistumismaksuilla kukaan rikastu. ”Pääpromoottorin” motivaationa lienee intohimo tekemiseen eikä todellakaan raha, jota on tainnut mennä jonkun verran omasta pussistakin homman käynnistämiseen. Duunia niissä on sen verran, että NGS työllistää yhden henkilön ympärivuotisesti. Muuten niitä väännetään kasaan pääasiassa talkoovoimin ja osa tuotoista menee järjestäville pyöräseuroille eli niiden toiminnan tukemiseen. Siihen nähden maksut ovat ihan linjassa ja paljon parempi minusta, että joku järjestää jotain kuin että ei olisi minkäänlaisia tapahtumia ja hienoa on myös se, että se pyörii suomalaisin (tai suomalaishollantilaisin) voimin ja kansainvälistyy.

----------


## duris

Nyt kun on käynnyt kesällä muutaman kerran Solvallan hiekkatiemäkiä ajamassa täysiä cyclolla jossa 65mm bb droppi ja 40mm Terra Speedit niin kyllä tuo alamäissä erittäin kiikkerältä tuntuu.

Olisi ihan kiva testata paljon tuntuma muuttuisi ja menisikö kovempaa jos vaihtaisi vaikka Asperoon jossa 10mm enemmän droppia. Noh ei näillä saatavuuksilla tarvi edes haaveilla...

----------


## huotah

> Tuo kisa se suurin ero minusta on. Kyllä sellaisen fantsun ja kivan lenkin voi suunnitella itsekkin. Niin ja esimerkiksi nyt sunnuntaina oleva syysetappien sunnuntain maantiekisa maksaa 40e. Jos ajaa useamman startin, niin pääse halvemmalla.



OT, mutta sitä voi miettiä että mitä tuolla 40 eurolla saa vrt. Bianchi cupin 10 euron osallistumismaksuun. Virallisen sarjan statuksen ja puolilämpimän pukukopin jossain kansakoululla? NGS:n järjestelyt on mun mielestä paljon kehittyneemmät kuin maantiepuolella, kai silläkin joku hinta on.

----------


## markkut

> *Graeme Obree* method: _crank length = 0.95 * height__“Machine” method: crank length = 1.25 * inseam + 65__Lennard Zinn method, upper end: crank length = 2.16 * inseam__Lennard Zinn method, lower end: crank length = 2.10 * inseam__Bill Boston method: crank length = 1.85 * femur height_
> _?_



No niin sieltähän niitä tuli, kiitos näistä!

----------


## Arosusi

> Mä en vieläkään ole ihan varma koko GG-buumista.



En minäkään. Aika harvoin Sipoon hiekkateillä tapaa toisen GG pyöräilijän. N kuukausi sitten tuli yksi vastaan niin piti jäädä juttelemaan. Tänään ei ketään.  Kepussa ja Vantaan joen varressa kyllä näkee kun siellä tulee palauttavia lenkkejä ajettua.
Täälläkin kova pöhinä aiheen ympärillä ja kai noita myydäänkin mutta missä kaikki ovat?

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Turussa ja ympäristökunnissa useamman vuoden aikana on kait soralla vastaan tullut noin yksi toinen touhun harrastaja: moikattiin etäältä.

----------


## Puskis

^ Joo, habitukseen sopivaa porukkaa tullut vastaan jonkin verran asvaltilla, mut hiekkateiltä en kyl kohtaamisia muista.

----------


## JackOja

> ^ Joo, habitukseen sopivaa porukkaa...



Eli on olemassa joku lajityypillinen habitus? Entä jos ei vastaa habitusta, pitääkö sellaiseen pyrkiä?

----------


## El-Carpaso

> No niin sieltähän niitä tuli, kiitos näistä!



Joskus aikoinaan tuotakin selvittelin, niin mikään noista kaavoista ei lähtökohtaisesti perustu mihinkään. Kammen pituutta tutkittaessa on lähinnä todettu, että äärimmäisen pitkästä ja äärimmäisen lyhyestä alkaa olla haittaa. Muuten aivan sama, jos liikkuvuus riittää.

Toisaalta liikkuvuusvaatimusten, nivelkuormituksen ja aerodynamiikan kannalta lyhyempi on parempi. Eli jopa pitkä voi ihan hyvin käyttää lyhyitä kampia.

Jos tuohon jonkun havainnollistavan vertauksen haluaa, niin kammen pituutta voi miettiä portaikon portaan korkeutena. Pitkä voisin kiivetä korkeampia portaita lyhyttä helpommin, mutta en mä silti sellaisia kotiini haluaisi. Nivelet olisivat kovemmalla rasituksella, portaiden kiipeäminen vaatisi enemmän liikkuvuutta ja loppujen lopuksi korkeammista portaista ei olisi hyötyä, koska kovempi ponnistus veisi enemmän aikaa, ainakin pitkässä kivunnassa.

Tuosta kaikesta johtuen olen vakavasti alkanut harkita 170mm kampia. Pituutta mulla on 195cm ja sisäjalkaa 96.5cm

----------


## Hower

> Eli on olemassa joku lajityypillinen habitus? Entä jos ei vastaa habitusta, pitääkö sellaiseen pyrkiä?



On. Tämmöseen olisi syytä pyrkiä

----------


## JackOja

^ahaa. Oli mulla ruutupaita ja Raphan lökäsortsit äsken lenkillä eli yritystä on. En tosin ollut noin iloinen vaan totista runttausta oli koko lenkki.

----------


## Puskis

> Eli on olemassa joku lajityypillinen habitus? Entä jos ei vastaa habitusta, pitääkö sellaiseen pyrkiä?



Kadun sanavalintaani, mut kyl mä luulen tunnistavani ihan hyvällä prosentilla ne ketkä on ajamassa ajamisen vuoksi ja ketkä on matkalla naapuritaloon lainaamaan päivän sanomalehteä.

----------


## JKO17

Tuo kuva ilmentää hyvin suomalaisen keski-ikäisen kestävyysurheilua harrastavan henkilön ulkoista olemusta, varsinkin lenkillä ja Varsinais-Suomessa 

BMC tuonut alumiiniset URS:t, ja kun katsoo muitakin julkaisuja niin kaikilla on kiire olla mukana tässä touhussa uusilla jutuilla

https://bikerumor.com/2021/08/20/bmc...uminum-frames/

näissä mahdollisuus myös 2 x setupiin ja uusi Gravel + geometria mitä se sitten tarkoittaakin

----------


## paaton

> Joskus aikoinaan tuotakin selvittelin, niin mikään noista kaavoista ei lähtökohtaisesti perustu mihinkään. Kammen pituutta tutkittaessa on lähinnä todettu, että äärimmäisen pitkästä ja äärimmäisen lyhyestä alkaa olla haittaa. Muuten aivan sama, jos liikkuvuus riittää.
> 
> Toisaalta liikkuvuusvaatimusten, nivelkuormituksen ja aerodynamiikan kannalta lyhyempi on parempi. Eli jopa pitkä voi ihan hyvin käyttää lyhyitä kampia.
> 
> Jos tuohon jonkun havainnollistavan vertauksen haluaa, niin kammen pituutta voi miettiä portaikon portaan korkeutena. Pitkä voisin kiivetä korkeampia portaita lyhyttä helpommin, mutta en mä silti sellaisia kotiini haluaisi. Nivelet olisivat kovemmalla rasituksella, portaiden kiipeäminen vaatisi enemmän liikkuvuutta ja loppujen lopuksi korkeammista portaista ei olisi hyötyä, koska kovempi ponnistus veisi enemmän aikaa, ainakin pitkässä kivunnassa.
> 
> Tuosta kaikesta johtuen olen vakavasti alkanut harkita 170mm kampia. Pituutta mulla on 195cm ja sisäjalkaa 96.5cm



Niin just. Saa noita laskureita naputella, mutta vain kokeilemalla selviää totuus. Itse vaihdoin 172.5mm => 170mm. Testailin noita vuorotellen trainereissa ja 170mm tuntui paremmalta. 178cm pitkä.

----------


## JackOja

> Kadun sanavalintaani, mut kyl mä luulen tunnistavani ihan hyvällä prosentilla ne ketkä on ajamassa ajamisen vuoksi ja ketkä on matkalla naapuritaloon lainaamaan päivän sanomalehteä.




Ymmärsin kommenttisi tosiaan niin, että sua vastaan on assulla tullut grävel-pyöräilijöitä (habituksen perusteella), mutta hiekkateillä ei.

Mutta mitäpä siitäkään tulis jos ihmiset aina ymmärtäisivät toisiaan ja sanomisensa oikein.

----------


## paaton

> BMC tuonut alumiiniset URS:t, ja kun katsoo muitakin julkaisuja niin kaikilla on kiire olla mukana tässä touhussa uusilla jutuilla



Suoraan sanottuna tuo tuli vähän mieleen tm:n artikkelista gravell keulasta ja sähkötolpasta, jossa vaimennin ahterille tulevia iskuja varten. Äkkiä rahat pois kun uutta rahakasta porukkaa on liikkeellä ja paljon. 

Sähköpyörä on luonut myös paljon uutta asiakaskuntaa. Moni joka ei aiemmin edes ajatellut ostavansa pyörää ajelee nyt mielellään esimerkiksi orbea gainin tapaisella fillarilla. Eikä tuossa tosiaankaan ole mitään väärää.

----------


## Puskis

> Ymmärsin kommenttisi tosiaan niin, että sua vastaan on assulla tullut grävel-pyöräilijöitä (habituksen perusteella), mutta hiekkateillä ei.



No niin no, kyllä tääkin totta on. Mut kyse on ehkä tuurista. Sorateitä on kilometreissä enempi kuin asvalttia, joten kohtaaminen on epätodennäköistä ja ne soratielenkkeilijät käyttää kuitenkin siirtymiin niitä asvaltoituja pääväyliä.

Ja tän huomion pointti oli kai vaan omalta kohdalta vahvistaa, että ei gravel-buumi ei ole mitenkään konkretisoitunut ruuhkana Lounais-Suomen hiekkateillä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Emmä ees muista koska ois hiekkateillä tullut vastaan joku muu kuin joku jonka tunnen.

----------


## Firlefanz

> En minäkään. Aika harvoin Sipoon hiekkateillä tapaa toisen GG pyöräilijän. N kuukausi sitten tuli yksi vastaan niin piti jäädä juttelemaan. Tänään ei ketään.



Fillareiden ohi puhutaan, mutta en muista milloin olisin onnistunut ajamaan Knutersintien-Länsitien tai -Mosabackantien ilman ainuttakaan kohtaamista. Sama pätee Svartböle-Keinukallio -pätkään tai Lahdentien ja Keravanjoen väliseen pätkään. Eivätkä tapaamiset ole olleet harvinaisia Nikkilän takanakaan. 

Mutta muutenhan kyse on varmasti siitäkin että maantiefillaristeilla on Uusi Porvoontie, Kuninkaantie, Jokivarrentie, Paippistentie ja Pornaistentie joita kaikki ajavat ja joita kaikkien on ajettava jonnekin päästäkseen. Gravelfillaristit hajaantuvat tehokkaammin eikä yhdellä hiekkatiepätkällä ajava kohtaa samaan aikaan miltei viereisellä ajavaa kanssapyöräilijää, joten käsitys siitä ettei muita voi juurikaan olla liikkeellä syntyy ymmärrettävästi helpommin.

Se lienee kyllä totta että varsin monella gravelfillarilla ajetaan voittopuolisesti asfalttilenkkejä. Eli on sekä haluttu mukavammaksi koettu (ja mukavampana markkinoitu) fillari että aina silloin tällöin toteutuva mahdollisuus ajaa hiekkateillä ja nauttia reitinvalinnan suuremmasta vapaudesta. Eikä siinä olisi mitään pahaa, vaikkei tosiasiallisesti ikinä ajettaisi kuin kelvilenkkejä ja olisi vain ostettu illuusio.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Kyllä Turun ympäristössä maantiepyöräilijöitä selvällä maantiekulkimella vastaan tulee, siis sellaisia, jotka habituksen perusteella luulee tunnistavansa. Gravelilla ajavia näkee aika usein, mutta kelveillä.

Sorateillä on hiljaista.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Joo siis maantielenkeillä nyt tulee solkenaan sakkia vastaan ja samaten muilla lenkeillä näkee assusiirtymillä.

----------


## MAS

> ...
> Sähköpyörä on luonut myös paljon uutta asiakaskuntaa. Moni joka ei aiemmin edes ajatellut ostavansa pyörää ajelee nyt mielellään esimerkiksi orbea gainin tapaisella fillarilla. Eikä tuossa tosiaankaan ole mitään väärää.



Sähköavusteisia arkipyöriä kyllä näkee huiman paljon ja myös sähkömaasturien kohtaamiset huomattavan yleisiä, mutta noihin e-road tahi e-graveleihin en ole törmännyt. Toki niitä ei vauhdissa ole ihan helppo edes tunnistaa vaikka jossain määrin silmä onkin harjaantunut sekä tunnistamaan ne keskiön alueesta että havainnoimaan e-fillaristeille tyypillistä vauhdin ja kadenssin "epäsuhtaa". Mahtaakohan noita olla paljonkin myyty? Niissä se 25kmh EU-rajoitus (vs. US 32kmh) tekee niistä hieman epäoptimaalisia vs. suoratankoinen sähkis.

----------


## MAS

> No niin no, kyllä tääkin totta on. Mut kyse on ehkä tuurista. Sorateitä on kilometreissä enempi kuin asvalttia, joten kohtaaminen on epätodennäköistä ja ne soratielenkkeilijät käyttää kuitenkin siirtymiin niitä asvaltoituja pääväyliä.
> 
> Ja tän huomion pointti oli kai vaan omalta kohdalta vahvistaa, että ei gravel-buumi ei ole mitenkään konkretisoitunut ruuhkana Lounais-Suomen hiekkateillä.



Buumia vai ei arvailu riippuu paljon siitä mitä oletetaan gravelistien ajoista. Maantiefillarit pakkautuu muutamille hyviksi todetuille väylille. "Maantieajoa sorateillä" gravelistit hajautuu sitten jo pykälää tehokkaammin. ATB-gravelistit sitten räjäyttää pakan kun ajellaan kaikilla urilla: asfaltti- ja isojen sorateiden laidat, kelvit, pihakadut, kuntopolut, metsäautotiet (myös päättyvät sellaiset), (metsä)polut, rautateiden huoltotiet, tunkaten umpimetsä jne. Viime syksynä tuli tuota hyvin kuvaava kohtaaminen: kaukana lähimmästä taajamasta, kaukana lähimmistä asfalttiteistä, alueella muutamia mökkejä vaikka yhtään ihmistä en nähnyt lähes tuntiin, järvien välisellä metsäkannaksella tulee sitten vastaan toinen gravelisti fillari olkapäällä  :Hymy:  Eikä kyseessä ollut mikään Strava, Komoot, FB tms. piireissä julkaistu hip-gravelreitti vaan omalla reittisuunnittelulla keskellä päättyvien metsäautoteiden verkostoa viritetty lenkki.

----------


## huotah

Siismitä, ajatteko te muka niillä greivelpyörillänne!? Ei tulis mieleenkään lähteä tuonne pölyisille ja kuoppaisille teille herra ties miten kauas lähimmältä ykkösen pysäkiltä. Ihan kreisiä. Itse tykkään katsella mun takan yläpuolelle ripustettua greiveliä aina kun kypsennän näitä eettisesti tuotettuja raakamakkaroita tässä Lacorilla (ihan mielettömän hyvä pannu, btw). Sitä mä vaan oon miettinyt että pitäiskö munkin palkita itseni Ceramicspeedin rissoilla, mitä ootte hei mieltä? Sillä aikaa kun mietitte sitä niin mä haen Smegistä yhden käsityöläisoluen, haluuks kukaan muu hei?

----------


## kaakku

Aika vähän näkyy Tampereen seudun hiekkateillä gravelisteja, poislukien Niihaman latupohja tai Lamminpää/Ylöjärvi pääväylä. Noissakin paikoissa näkyy kyllä pääosin maastopyöräilijöitä. Mutta tässä varmasti pätee se, että reittejä on aika paljon mihin kadota ja omat lenkit sisältävät usein senverran paljon _seikkailuelementtejä_ ettei ihan kaikki kuskit viitsi lähteä niille gravelilla. Lisäksi tuntuu että suuri osa lähtee lenkille aikaisin aamulla jolloin itse vielä kääntää kylkeä peiton alla..

Kevään sohjokeleillä kävi tosin niin jännästi että ajoin kanssagravelistin kiinni Pirkkalassa, jäätiin sitten siinä ajaessa rupattelemaan ja tämän lenkin jälkeen on pääsääntöisesti ajettu yhdessä soratielenkit ja yön yli bikepackkailut. Voi siis hieman alta nelikymppisenäkin saada vielä uusia ystäviä, vaikka se hieman epätodennäköisempää onkin kuin ala-asteen välitunnilla.

----------


## stenu

Länsi-Hesalassa on noi muutamat soraiset ulosmeno- ja sisääntuloväylät, joilla kyllä törmää toisiin sorastelijoihin useinkin. Niitten jälkeen, käytännössä Kehä 3:sen ulkopuolella, mahdollisia suuntia ja reittejä alkaa olla niin paljon, että todennäköisyys pienenee. Suosituimmilla pitstop-paikoilla törmää sitten taas kyllä, kun hajallaan kulkeneet reitit taas yhtyy niissä kohdin. Todistettavasti huotah:kin on ottanut pyörän alas seinältä ainakin kerran, koska törmättiin Degerby Delissä silloin.

----------


## Qilty

Eiks koko grävelin suola ole siinä ettei tarvii nähdä ketään jos ei halua? Enpä muista maastossakaan jatkuvasti muihin törmänneeni, paitsi poronpolulla. Ja kerran tuli soratiellä vastaan maantiepyöräilijä, näytti nauttivan niillä sirkkelinterillä

Ja mun mielestä NGS Lahti oli kyllä huntin, ainakin se kokonainen matka. Kuulostaa kyllä paljolta, mutta harkinnassa on silti. Kun taas Salpalinjan Pyörämarssi maksoi tasan sen että tuli paikalle ja oli hieno reitti alusta loppuun

Edit. Tarkastin ja 90€ se 146km on. Onko hinta laskenu vai muistinko vaan väärin?

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Mun mielestä toi ”Made to lose” on hyvä slogan. More experiences, less efectiness. Nothing is necessary, everything is possible. Tuo kuvaa erinomaisen hyvin sitä, että miksi siellä kepussakin on kivaa gg-pyörällä. Lainaukset tästä markkinatrendikatsauksesta: https://design-innovation-award.com/gravel-2021-trends/. Ja varuiksi lisään heti perään, että jos jollekin toiselle gravel tarkoittaa watteja ja keskinopeuksia, niin se ei ole yhtään sen väärempää gravelia, mikä myös on mainittu tossa artikkelissa.
> *...*



Katsauksessa taidettiin myös pyrkiä vaikuttamaan tuleviin trendeihin (lainaus kappaleesta, jossa pohditaan jarruja): "...been specced with undersized disc rotors...". Omaan korvaani tuo särähtää vahvasti ohjailulta, sillä kukapa haluaisi ajaa pyörällä, jossa jarrulevyt ovat alimitoitetut?

Myös renkaista puhuttaessa isompi arvotetaan automaattisesti paremmaksi, vaikka lähtökohtana pitäisi mielestäni olla sopivuus ajoalustaan ja tapaan harrastaa.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Eiks koko grävelin suola ole siinä ettei tarvii nähdä ketään jos ei halua? Enpä muista maastossakaan jatkuvasti muihin törmänneeni, paitsi poronpolulla. Ja kerran tuli soratiellä vastaan maantiepyöräilijä, näytti nauttivan niillä sirkkelinterillä
> ...



Näen jokaisella soralenkilläni peuroja, toisinaan useita samalla kertaa. En haluaisi nähdä, mutta näen, sillä peurakanta on ajoalueillani varsin runsas.

----------


## Qilty

> Näen jokaisella soralenkilläni peuroja, toisinaan useita samalla kertaa. En haluaisi nähdä, mutta näen, sillä peurakanta on ajoalueillani varsin runsas.



Ei kai ne kuitenkaan pyörällä liiku? Niitä mäkin olen nähnyt, ilman pyörää.

----------


## stenu

*”The ideal Grinduro course should mean that whatever bike you take is perfect for one stage, good for two and unsuitable for one.”

*https://singletrackworld.com/gritcx/...its-of-gravel/

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Ei kai ne kuitenkaan pyörällä liiku? Niitä mäkin olen nähnyt, ilman pyörää.



No mun analogia oli ehkä huono -ajatus oli, että jos jotakin on runsaasti, niin niitä näkee. Ja kääntäen, jos jotakin ei juuri koskaan näe, ei niiitä kovin paljoa ole. Tai sitten ne vaeltavat varjoissa, mitä sorapyöräilijät tuskin tekevät.

----------


## stenu

> Tai sitten ne vaeltavat varjoissa.



Sorateiden rouhijat - nuo nykymaailman Nazgulit.

----------


## simtee

Oma Grail CF saapui viimein puolen vuoden odotuksen jälkeen.  Tuntuu erittäin tervetulleelta vaihtelulta maastureiden ja maantiepyörän jälkeen.  Ohjaamokin sattui mitoituksen osalta yläasennossaan juuri kohdalleen (M-koko, kuski 180/83cm)   Kyyti on todella mukavaa verrattuna maantiepyörään korkeilla kuitukiekoilla, mutta toki nopeudetkin jäävät pienemmiksi.  Vahva suositus erilaista hiekkatiepyörää hakevalla.

----------


## Hower

Miksi gravelfillareiden oleteaan olevan kippurasarvisia tällä foorumilla ja kaikkialla muuallakin.
Tyylikysymys eikä niinkään käyttökelpoisuudesta kyse?
Olen ihan vakuuttunut tästä sanomasta:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X-atbNA-sw
Mutta niinkuin videoheppu alussa toteaa, ajomukavuus (flätti/kippura) on subjektiivinen asia eikä hän ole ergonomian asiantuntija. Eli videossa keskitytään muihin asioihin.
Flätti on parempi gräveltämisessä. 
Tosin mulle suora leveä tanko tuottaa käsikipuja, joten se on huono.
Tosin suora tanko ei ole välttämättä suora... mutta rumahan siitä tulee kun videossa esiteltyjä versioita katsoo.
Droppitankossa on oikea asenne ja se voimaannuttaa.

----------


## Qilty

> Miksi gravelfillareiden oleteaan olevan kippurasarvisia tällä foorumilla ja kaikkialla muuallakin.
> Tyylikysymys eikä niinkään käyttökelpoisuudesta kyse?
> Olen ihan vakuuttunut tästä sanomasta:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X-atbNA-sw
> Mutta niinkuin videoheppu alussa toteaa, ajomukavuus (flätti/kippura) on subjektiivinen asia eikä hän ole ergonomian asiantuntija. Eli videossa keskitytään muihin asioihin.
> Flätti on parempi gräveltämisessä. 
> Tosin mulle suora leveä tanko tuottaa käsikipuja, joten se on huono.
> Tosin suora tanko ei ole välttämättä suora...



Siksi, koska suoratanko on joko maastopyörä tai hybridi.

----------


## Hower

^ joo.... oliskohan maastopyörällä muitakin ominaisuuksia kuin suora tanko?
Jos flättibarisella ajaa vain sorateitä eikä maastossa niin se on edelleen "maastopyörä"?
Omassa mielessäni nään hybridin jonkinlaisena kaupunkien työmatka-, koulu- tai kauppapyöränä.

----------


## JKO17

*Anti performance – Gravel bikes for antiheroes and adventurers*

Even if gravel bikes are edging ever close to performance-oriented XC bikes, there are still some significant differences: namely the spirit. For years, the performance-focused drop bar market was all about marginal gains, watts, efficiency and unfair advantages. “Made to lose” is the slogan of the current gravel campaign of a well-known bike brand and is a symbol of the gravel spirit as an antihero with nothing to prove.

A majority of the gravel bike movement is on the search for freedom, digital detox and slowing down. The choice for all-rounder bikes that can do a bit of everything but nothing perfectly is a conscious one. A solid bike for exploration, experiences and sometimes even to be pushed rather than ridden. Nothing is necessary, everything is possible. With this kind of bike you can escape the everyday pressure to perform because, in contrast to classic road bikes or XC mountain bikes, nobody expects you to floor it on a gravel bike.
This might be abstract, but it’s one of the biggest trends of 2021 and simultaneously a counter-trend to an all too often stressful and hectic world.
[/QUOTE]


Onko ne kännissä vai huumeissa kun tuollaisia kirjoittelee  :Hymy:

----------


## Puskis

Kyllä tänne topikkeja mahtuu ja selkeyden vuoksi ihan hyvä erottelu ehkä.
https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...Flatbar-Gravel

Cyclingaboutin Aleen väittämien kanssa samaa mieltä, paitsi että droppi ei todellakaan ole parempi kaupungissakaan.

----------


## Hower

> Kyllä tänne topikkeja mahtuu ja selkeyden vuoksi ihan hyvä erottelu ehkä.
> https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...Flatbar-Gravel
> 
> Cyclingaboutin Aleen väittämien kanssa samaa mieltä, paitsi että droppi ei todellakaan ole parempi kaupungissakaan.



Ok, sori. Olisin sen voinut tuonnekin linkata.

----------


## Marsusram

> Siksi, koska suoratanko on joko maastopyörä tai hybridi.



Pyörien evoluutiossa kaikki risteytykset ovat aluksi hybridejä. 
Sitten kun joku keksii risteytykselle oman markkinaraon, täytyy sille saada oma nimi, kuten gravelbike.
"Hybridi"ksi jäävät ne joille korostettu sekarotuisuus on monikäyttöisyyden vuoksi tarpeen, tai ei ole vielä keksitty sopivaa markkinointirakoa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kun suoratankoinen maantiepyörä on fitnesspyörä niin onko suoratankoinen gravel sitten fatnesspyörä  :Sekaisin:

----------


## JohannesP

Ei vaan flatbar gravel, koska se myy paremmin kuin epätrendikäs hybridi.

----------


## Hower

Ääh, minun ei tuota flättikeskustelua olisi ollut tarpeen aloittaa täällä ollenkaan.
Sitäpaitsi keski-ikäisenä miehenä voimaannun droppitangosta samalla tavalla kuin naiset värjäämällä tukkansa violetiksi ja ottamalla tatuoinnin... tmsp.

----------


## El-Carpaso

> Miksi gravelfillareiden oleteaan olevan kippurasarvisia tällä foorumilla ja kaikkialla muuallakin.
> Tyylikysymys eikä niinkään käyttökelpoisuudesta kyse?
> Olen ihan vakuuttunut tästä sanomasta:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X-atbNA-sw
> Mutta niinkuin videoheppu alussa toteaa, ajomukavuus (flätti/kippura) on subjektiivinen asia eikä hän ole ergonomian asiantuntija. Eli videossa keskitytään muihin asioihin.
> Flätti on parempi gräveltämisessä. 
> Tosin mulle suora leveä tanko tuottaa käsikipuja, joten se on huono.
> Tosin suora tanko ei ole välttämättä suora... mutta rumahan siitä tulee kun videossa esiteltyjä versioita katsoo.
> Droppitankossa on oikea asenne ja se voimaannuttaa.



Kommentoin tätä omista lähtökohdistani. Muilla voi toimia eri tavalla.

Droppitanko on ergonomisin ja mukavin tanko pitkää suoraa ajettaessa. Ja hiekkatielläkin sitä tulee aika paljon. Suhteellisen vähän gravelöidessäkään tulee sellaista rynkkyä, että alkaisi suorasta tangosta olemaan varsinaista hyötyä. Ja toisaalta senkin yli pääsee riittävällä rengastuksella. Läskipyörällä voisi ajaa hiekkatietä yksi käsi stemmissä ilman ongelmia, mutta 21mm tuubeilla alkaisi kovemmassa vauhdissa 800mm suorakin tuntua riittämättömältä.
Ja puhutaan nimenomaan melko perinteisestä droppitangosta, jossa dropit tulevat pitkälti suoraan taaksepäin ilman 'flarea'. Jonkin verran flarea on ok, mutta liian paljon alkaa kääntää kyynärpäitä ulospäin, mikä aiheuttaa omat ongelmansa. 

Ja tuo kyynärpäiden asento on juurikin se syy, miksi pitkällä suoralla toimii droppi ja teknisessä maastoajossa toimii verrattain tai täysin suora. Hartioiden lepoasennossa on kyynärpäät suoraan alaspäin tai taaksepäin (miten sen haluaakaan ajatella). Jos haluaa pitää hartiat rentoina silloinkin, kun tangosta pitäminen ja itsensä kannattelu pyörän päällä vääjäämättä tahtoisi aiheuttaa jännitettä hartioihin, kannattaa kädet asemoida siten, että käsien asennosta aiheutuu mahdollisimman vähän jännitettä. Oikean levyisellä (eli hartioiden mukaan valitulla) droppitangolla saa pidettyä peukut ylhäällä, kyynärvarren alhaalla, kyynärpään suoraan alaspäin ja koukussa siten, ettei kättä tarvitse hallita hartialihaksilla juuri ollenkaan. Peukun osoittaessa sisäänpäin hartioiden "tipauttaminen" kokonaan muuttuu lähes mahdottomaksi. Kaikille tämä ei ole ongelma, mutta veikkaisin, että valtaosalla on helpointa pitää hartiat rentoina, jos käden asento on mahdollisimman lähellä luonnollista lepoasentoa. 
Vastaavasti maastoajossa ei edes haeta lepoasentoa vaan pyörää yritetään hallita ns. maksimaalisesti. Parhaan hallinnan saa, kun kaikki lihakset on käytössä ja hartiat saa parhaiten käyttöön työntämällä kyynärpäät suoraan sivuille. Tämä on massiivinen yksinkertaistus, mutta pääpointti on dropeissa. 

Jos lähdetään pohtimaan viiksitankoja tai gravel-droppitankoja, joissa on paljon flarea, niin kaikki näistä työntävät kyynärpäitä liian paljon ulospäin. Salsan Cowchipperissä on mun mielestä flarea jo liikaa. Useamman tunnin ajossa hartioden rentouttamista alkaa kaipaamaan ja useamman päivän rupeamalla tanko alkaa olla aika ankea. Cowbelliä en ole kokeillut, mutta se on vähän lyhyt reachiltään.

Mulla on tuon Alee Denhamin suunnittelema denham bar ja se on aivan paska. Ne etusarvet on liian lyhyet, liian ohuet, huonossa kulmassa ja paradoksaalisesti sekä liian kapealla että liian leveällä yhtä aikaa. Liian kapealla, koska niiden välimitta on 40cm (käytän 44cm droppitankoja) ja liian leveällä, koska niiden kanssa Shimanon jarrukahvoja ei saa riittävän pitkälle sisään yhden sormen asemaan. Kun jarrukahva on sarvessa kiinni, on sarvesta pidettävä kiinni aivan päästä tai tarrattava osittain kiinni jarruletkusta. Se leveä normiajoasento on ihan ok lyhyelle matkalle, mutta pitkällä matkalla päästään noihin yllä mainittuihin hartiaongelmiin. Niiltä sarvilta ajettaessa ei myöskään ole mahdollisuutta jarrutteluun, eli vauhdikkaimmat vedot saa vetää kädet levällään sivuilla. 

Jos joku tuollainen suoratankohäröelmä olisi pakko laittaa graveliin, niin rehellinen suora tanko pienellä taivutuksella ja SQlabin mid bar endsit kiinni jarrukahvoihin, jolloin sarvilta ajaessa pystyisi pikkusormella hieman tasoittelemaan vauhteja. Toisaalta pitkille matkoille aerotanko olisi lähes pakollinen.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Miksi gravelfillareiden oleteaan olevan kippurasarvisia tällä foorumilla ja kaikkialla muuallakin.
> Tyylikysymys eikä niinkään käyttökelpoisuudesta kyse?
> Olen ihan vakuuttunut tästä sanomasta:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X-atbNA-sw
> Mutta niinkuin videoheppu alussa toteaa, ajomukavuus (flätti/kippura) on subjektiivinen asia eikä hän ole ergonomian asiantuntija. Eli videossa keskitytään muihin asioihin.
> Flätti on parempi gräveltämisessä. 
> Tosin mulle suora leveä tanko tuottaa käsikipuja, joten se on huono.
> Tosin suora tanko ei ole välttämättä suora... mutta rumahan siitä tulee kun videossa esiteltyjä versioita katsoo.
> Droppitankossa on oikea asenne ja se voimaannuttaa.



Kevyt jäykkäperäinen XC-maasturi rullaavilla renkailla ja lukittavalla (tai jäykällä) keulalla on muuten oikein hyvä gravel-pyörä. Jos ajetaan maastopolkua niin hakkaa kaikki kippurasarviset gravel-pyörät, mutta kovempivauhtisessa ajossa  tasaisella alustalla ja varsinkin asfaltilla taas häviää niille reilusti. Nähdäkseni flättitankoinen gravel-pyörä menettää osan tuosta hyödystä teknisemmillä poluilla ja ottaa silti pataan asfalttipätkillä, joten näen sen aika huonona kompromissina. Mutta toki jos vaan sattuu tykkäämään enemmän suorasta tangosta eikä maastopätkät kiinnosta, niin mikäs siinä sitten.

Vähän outo video, kun siinä käytännössä sivuutettiin droppitangon isoin hyöty (aerodynamiikan lisäksi): ajoasennon vaihtelu. Joo, "butterfly"-tanko (onko tälle suomennosta) ja aerotanko ovat vaihtoehtoja, mutta molemmissa on se ongelma, että vaihtoehtoisissa ajoasennoissa ei voi käyttää jarruja eikä vaihteita. Droppitangolla hupuilta ja dropeilta ajaessa voi vaihtaa ja jarruttaa. Kolmas asento eli kädet samansuuntaisesti fläteillä on käytössä lähinnä ylämäissä, joissa jarrua ei lähtökohtaisesti tarvi.

----------


## Bomb

> Kun suoratankoinen maantiepyörä on fitnesspyörä niin onko suoratankoinen gravel sitten fatnesspyörä



Hybridihän se.

----------


## Qilty

> Kevyt jäykkäperäinen XC-maasturi rullaavilla renkailla ja lukittavalla (tai jäykällä) keulalla on muuten oikein hyvä gravel-pyörä. Jos ajetaan maastopolkua niin hakkaa kaikki kippurasarviset gravel-pyörät, mutta kovempivauhtisessa ajossa  tasaisella alustalla ja varsinkin asfaltilla taas häviää niille reilusti. Nähdäkseni flättitankoinen gravel-pyörä menettää osan tuosta hyödystä teknisemmillä poluilla ja ottaa silti pataan asfalttipätkillä, joten näen sen aika huonona kompromissina. Mutta toki jos vaan sattuu tykkäämään enemmän suorasta tangosta eikä maastopätkät kiinnosta, niin mikäs siinä sitten.
> 
> Vähän outo video, kun siinä käytännössä sivuutettiin droppitangon isoin hyöty (aerodynamiikan lisäksi): ajoasennon vaihtelu. Joo, "butterfly"-tanko (onko tälle suomennosta) ja aerotanko ovat vaihtoehtoja, mutta molemmissa on se ongelma, että vaihtoehtoisissa ajoasennoissa ei voi käyttää jarruja eikä vaihteita. Droppitangolla hupuilta ja dropeilta ajaessa voi vaihtaa ja jarruttaa. Kolmas asento eli kädet samansuuntaisesti fläteillä on käytössä lähinnä ylämäissä, joissa jarrua ei lähtökohtaisesti tarvi.



Jaa, hiekkatielläkö ei siis ole ilmanvastusta?

----------


## paaton

> Jaa, hiekkatielläkö ei siis ole ilmanvastusta?



Eikös tuossa just lue niin, että xc maasturi häviää reilusti kovempivauhtisessa ajossa. Luin itsekkin ensin väärin.

----------


## Qilty

Vitsihän se oli, kun luki "varsinkin asvaltilla". 

Kyllähän kaikilla pyörillä voi ajaa missä vaan. Ite en vois kuvitella ajavani pitkiä soralenkkejä maastopyörällä.

----------


## markkut

Kampikeskusteluun mielestäni vastasin puhelimella, mutta hävisi kai jonnekin bittiavaruuteen. Sitä vaan, että ne kaavat antoivat aika laidasta laitaan tuloksia välillä 165-179 mm. Eli kävi kuten tällaisten kaavojen kanssa usein käy: Kaavat kertoivat vaihteluvälin, jonka jo etukäteen tiesin ja lopullinen valinta tapahtuu sitten _paaton methodia_ noudattaen, eli kokeilemalla/arpomalla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Qilty

> Kampikeskusteluun mielestäni vastasin puhelimella, mutta hävisi kai jonnekin bittiavaruuteen. Sitä vaan, että ne kaavat antoivat aika laidasta laitaan tuloksia välillä 165-179 mm. Eli kävi kuten tällaisten kaavojen kanssa usein käy: Kaavat kertoivat vaihteluvälin, jonka jo etukäteen tiesin ja lopullinen valinta tapahtuu sitten _paaton methodia_ noudattaen, eli kokeilemalla/arpomalla.



Mä joskus jostain näin sellaisen kaavan kun 20% inseamista, ja sen mukaan mulla olis 168,5mm. 165 ja 170 tuntuu hyviltä, 175 ei.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Vitsihän se oli, kun luki "varsinkin asvaltilla".



Asfaltilla on lähtökohtaisesti enemmän vauhtia, jolloin ilmanvastus on merkittävämpi tekijä.

----------


## markkut

> Mä joskus jostain näin sellaisen kaavan kun 20% inseamista, ja sen mukaan mulla olis 168,5mm. 165 ja 170 tuntuu hyviltä, 175 ei.



Tämä antaa 166. Kyllähän tässä vähän viitteitä on siihen suuntaan, että nykyinen 175 on pitkän puoleinen.

----------


## miz

Nuo kampikaavat antaa kyllä mielenkiintoisia lukemia meille pidempijalkaisille.
Zinnin mukaan olisi yli 190 milliset, ja tuo 20% kaavakin 180..

Maantiepyörän 175 ja muiden 172,5 on molemmat ok.

----------


## paaton

> Nuo kampikaavat antaa kyllä mielenkiintoisia lukemia meille pidempijalkaisille.
> Zinnin mukaan olisi yli 190 milliset, ja tuo 20% kaavakin 180..
> 
> Maantiepyörän 175 ja muiden 172,5 on molemmat ok.



Näinpä. Äkkinäinen tekee tuosta myös sellaisen päätelmän, että "normi" pituiset ajaa liian pitkällä kammilla.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Maastokalustossa on aina ollut 175mm kammet. Kippurasarvissa joskus 172.5mm. Maantiepyörässä näkyy olevan 175mm nykyään, gravelin kampia en muista. Täytyy sanoa että en huomaa eroa 175mm ja 172.5mm kampien välillä. Joskus olen kokeillut pyörää jossa oli 170mm kammet. Niissä oli jo jotain outoa.

----------


## JackOja

Kun asiasta puhutaan, olen aina ihmetellyt mihin gravel-ajossa muka tarvitaan nopeasti kytkeytyvää vapaaratasta. Itsellä DT:n 18T -ratchet kaksissa kiekoissa. Eilen lenkillä (suurin osa assua) alkoi todella paljon häiritä se tyhjä liike ennen kuin veto kytkeytyy, sehän on kammen päässä jo melkoinen matka.

Pitänee vaihtaa 36T tai 54T tilalle. Täpäriin käytettyinä ostetuissa kiekoissa on jompikumpi (en ole vielä tsekannut mikä), sen verran sirisee kimeämmin kuin gg-fillarissa. Jossain tosin mainittiin, että 18T on laiskan huoltajan valinta, tihemmät ratchetit vaatisivat enemmän hoivaa.

----------


## miz

> Näinpä. Äkkinäinen tekee tuosta myös sellaisen päätelmän, että "normi" pituiset ajaa liian pitkällä kammilla.



Joo, mulla on vähän lyhyemmillä jaloilla kavereita jotka on vaihtaneet 165 kampiin, ja ovat tykänneet.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Kun asiasta puhutaan, olen aina ihmetellyt mihin gravel-ajossa muka tarvitaan nopeasti kytkeytyvää vapaaratasta. Itsellä DT:n 18T -ratchet kaksissa kiekoissa. Eilen lenkillä (suurin osa assua) alkoi todella paljon häiritä se tyhjä liike ennen kuin veto kytkeytyy, sehän on kammen päässä jo melkoinen matka.
> 
> Pitänee vaihtaa 36T tai 54T tilalle. Täpäriin käytettyinä ostetuissa kiekoissa on jompikumpi (en ole vielä tsekannut mikä), sen verran sirisee kimeämmin kuin gg-fillarissa. Jossain tosin mainittiin, että 18T on laiskan huoltajan valinta, tihemmät ratchetit vaatisivat enemmän hoivaa.



Mulla on täpärissä 54T, se sirisee selvästi. Läskissä 36T se sirisee vähemmän, mutta sirisee kuitenkin. Maantiepyörässä ja vellipyörässä on 18T. Ei äännä rasvattuna juuri ollenkaan. Vuosittain olen kaikki käyttänyt auki ja ei ole ongelmia ollut. Maastossa tuo 18T:n tyhjäliike häiritsee pahoin varsinkin tuon pitkän täpärin kanssa, mutta vellissä yks hailee.

----------


## petewow

> Kun asiasta puhutaan, olen aina ihmetellyt mihin gravel-ajossa muka tarvitaan nopeasti kytkeytyvää vapaaratasta. Itsellä DT:n 18T -ratchet kaksissa kiekoissa. Eilen lenkillä (suurin osa assua) alkoi todella paljon häiritä se tyhjä liike ennen kuin veto kytkeytyy, sehän on kammen päässä jo melkoinen matka.
> 
> Pitänee vaihtaa 36T tai 54T tilalle. Täpäriin käytettyinä ostetuissa kiekoissa on jompikumpi (en ole vielä tsekannut mikä), sen verran sirisee kimeämmin kuin gg-fillarissa. Jossain tosin mainittiin, että 18T on laiskan huoltajan valinta, tihemmät ratchetit vaatisivat enemmän hoivaa.



Noissa Zippin 303S kiekoissahan on 32T ratchet ja niitä on tuosta syystä moitittu. Vähän kyllä kiinnostaisi ko. kiekot tästä huolimatta.. En kyllä tiedä onko tuolla oikeasti mitään merkitystä.

----------


## stenu

> Kun asiasta puhutaan, olen aina ihmetellyt mihin gravel-ajossa muka tarvitaan nopeasti kytkeytyvää vapaaratasta. Itsellä DT:n 18T -ratchet kaksissa kiekoissa. Eilen lenkillä (suurin osa assua) alkoi todella paljon häiritä se tyhjä liike ennen kuin veto kytkeytyy, sehän on kammen päässä jo melkoinen matka.
> 
> Pitänee vaihtaa 36T tai 54T tilalle. Täpäriin käytettyinä ostetuissa kiekoissa on jompikumpi (en ole vielä tsekannut mikä), sen verran sirisee kimeämmin kuin gg-fillarissa. Jossain tosin mainittiin, että 18T on laiskan huoltajan valinta, tihemmät ratchetit vaatisivat enemmän hoivaa.



Tässä yhdistyy ns. "kun ei parempaa ole kokeillut, ei parempaa osaa vaatiakaan" ja "kun on hyvään tottunut, ei huonompi enää kelpaa" -dilemmat.

18T noista taitaa tosin rullata parhaiten, mutta eiköhän sekin ero ole niin marginaalinen, että sillä ei ole väliä.

----------


## Arosusi

> Kun asiasta puhutaan, olen aina ihmetellyt mihin gravel-ajossa muka tarvitaan nopeasti kytkeytyvää vapaaratasta. Itsellä DT:n 18T -ratchet kaksissa kiekoissa. Eilen lenkillä (suurin osa assua) alkoi todella paljon häiritä se tyhjä liike ennen kuin veto kytkeytyy, sehän on kammen päässä jo melkoinen matka.
> 
> Pitänee vaihtaa 36T tai 54T tilalle. Täpäriin käytettyinä ostetuissa kiekoissa on jompikumpi (en ole vielä tsekannut mikä), sen verran sirisee kimeämmin kuin gg-fillarissa. Jossain tosin mainittiin, että 18T on laiskan huoltajan valinta, tihemmät ratchetit vaatisivat enemmän hoivaa.



Minulla on ollut hiekkapyörässä useamman vuoden Dt (350) 18T. Yllättävän hiljainen ja kun olen hitaasti liikkuva harrastelija niin en ole havainnut tyhjää liikettä.
Uusissa Dt (180) oli nuo 36T ja piti sellaista vinkumista että vaihdoin varastosta niihin yhden lenkin jälkeen 18T. Tyhjässä liikkeessä en havainnut eroa (1 lenkki!). Ääni on selvästi matalampi ja hiljaisempi kuin 36T. Mutta tuo 180/18T on selvästi äänekkäämpi kuin 350/18T. Merkillistä!?!

----------


## Qilty

> Minulla on ollut hiekkapyörässä useamman vuoden Dt (350) 18T. Yllättävän hiljainen ja kun olen hitaasti liikkuva harrastelija niin en ole havainnut tyhjää liikettä.
> Uusissa Dt (180) oli nuo 36T ja piti sellaista vinkumista että vaihdoin varastosta niihin yhden lenkin jälkeen 18T. Tyhjässä liikkeessä en havainnut eroa (1 lenkki!). Ääni on selvästi matalampi ja hiljaisempi kuin 36T. Mutta tuo 180/18T on selvästi äänekkäämpi kuin 350/18T. Merkillistä!?!



180 napa taitaa olla niin paljon ohuempaa(koska kevyempi) kamaa kun 350 ja siksi kovempiääninen. Ehkä?

En vois kuvitella ajavani tollasella 18t räikällä, sehän on 20° kytkennällä. Vaihdoin graveliin 650b kiekot ja kytkentä tippui 12°->10° sekin oli jo tuntuva ero. Täpärissä on 5°, ei tarvii erikseen soittokelloa kun lakkaa vaan polkemasta niin mummot ja koirat väistyy

----------


## JKO17

Laskeskelin että omat gravelöinnit on tänä kesänä olleet selkeästi alle 10 % kokonaispyöräilystä, ja viimeisen puolentoista kuukauden aikana 0 %,  eli ei se nyt vaan alkuinnostuksen jälkeen lähtenyt lentoon. Vaikka tuossa vähän aikaa sitten kyselin erilaisia maantiepyörämäisiä gravelvaihtoehtoja, niin voi olla että kokeilen sellaista vaihtoehtoa että maantiepyörän toiseksi rengas-kiekkovaihtoehtona  laitan olemassa olevat ylimääräiset kiekot ja 30-32 renkaat , eli käytännössä siinä olisi optio kevyelle hiekka-asfalttitieajolle.

Jonkin verran uudenkarheita graveleita on nyt käytettynä myynnissä, eli en ihan ainoa taida olla jolla ajot jääneet vähäisiksi. Toki kysyntä on tuollaiseen  kohtuuhintaiseen 1.000-2000 euron graveliin on kovaa ja ylittää tarjonnan  selkeästi, ja ei sellaiset kauaa näköjään esim. fillaritorilla ole myynnissä

----------


## paaton

Minulla 0.2%, tosin lokakuusta eteenpäin maantiepyöräily on ollut 0%

----------


## JackOja

> Jonkin verran uudenkarheita graveleita on nyt käytettynä myynnissä, eli en ihan ainoa taida olla jolla ajot jääneet vähäisiksi....



Tuohan ei ole ainoa johtopäätös, johon myynnissä olevista fillareista voi päätyä.

Itsellä grävelöinnin osuus tänä kesänä -ja koko vuonna- lähellä sataa.

----------


## bike futurist

Itselläni on kahdessa täpärissä 18t vaparit. En koe, että isommalla pyörällä alamäkiajossa juuri tarvitsisi ja pienempi on hyppimiseen ja kikkailuun. Ei siinäkään liiemmin kaipaa. Ehkä jossain nopeatempoisessa trailitykittelyssä olisi kiva. Kippurasarvisessa arki/retkipyörässä on myös 18t.

----------


## JKO17

^^Ei ole niin. Arvailuja vain. Toki aika monessa 20-21 mallisten ilmoituksessa syyksi ainakin ilmoitetaan vähäinen käyttö tai maastoajon (omassa tapauksessa maantieajon) preferointi

----------


## kaakku

> Itsellä grävelöinnin osuus tänä kesänä -ja koko vuonna- lähellä sataa.



Lumien sulettua olen yhden 108 km maastolenkin käynyt heittämässä. Loput gravelia ja arkipyörällä kauppaan/uimarannalle polkemista.
Meinasin jo laittaa Stachen myyntiin mutta ajetaan sillä nyt talven lumilenkit ensin.

----------


## TheMiklu

18t jarruttaa vapaalla rullatessa vähemmän plus on kestävämpi vrt. 36t&54t kun pykälät ovat isommat. Itellä nopsemmassa maasturissa tuo ja läskissä 54t kun siinä pitkä kytkeytymisaika häiritsi. Ajo kun sillä on välillä melkoista kikkailua.
Ysärigravelissa taitaa olla 36t. Siihen en ole kiinnittänyt mitään huomiota. Sama parissa gravelissa, joissa DT:n kynsivaparit.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Stenu jossain vertasi gravel-buumia 90 luvun maasturi-buumiin. Iso osa niistä maastureista ei kyllä polkuja nähnyt koskaan. Mutta mites nämä gravelit, millaiseen käyttöön mahtavat päätyä? 

Ei sillä siis mitään väliä ole, kunhan uteliaana pohdiskelen.

----------


## Hower

Mä en tajunnu mitään noista teidän vapaaratas-jutuista enkä ole huomannut kytkeytymisongelmaa (Zipp 303S)
Täältä selvisi monta juttua:
https://tekniikanmaailma.fi/mika-tek...aratas-toimii/
Kyllä on monenlaisia virityksiä keksitty...

----------


## tchegge_

Sorapyörien esiintymisestä eiliseltä reitti2000 pätkältä; jokunen tuli vastaan Petikko-Pirttimäki välillä, Pirttimäki-Oittaa pätkällä enemmän sitten sähkötäpäreitä. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## JKO17

Kävin aamulla ajamassa läheisen golfkentän hiekkapolkuja ja -teitä. Onhan tuo kivaa puuhaa.
Varsinaisen gravelpyörän olen myynyt, joten nyt laitoin alle maantiepyörääni testimielessä  panaracer 32  mm sk:t. Hyvin ne mahtui tuollaiseen aerorunkoonkin pyörimään. Kuva setupista löytyy yleinen fiilistelyketjun alta.

Irtosoralla tuo oli aika levoton graveliin verrattuna ja  ylipäätään selkeästi kovempi ajotuntuma. Tiestä alkoi vaistomaisesti etsimään sileintä pintaa jne...
Ei 2-1 pyörä, mutta silloin tällöin maantiepainotteisella lenkillä ja välikausina huonommilla tienpinnoilla ja keleillä.

Pitäisikö tuossa ottaa jotain muuta huomioon kuin että nuo renkaat mahtuu.

----------


## JohannesP

Paljonko jäi tilaa renkaiden ja rungon väliin? Ahtaalta näyttää ainakin seat tuben syvennyksessä jos välittää yhtään miltä runko näyttää muutaman renkaaseen kiinni jäneen kiven jälkeen. Asfaltilla uskaltaisin vielä käyttää. 






>

----------


## JKO17

Etäisyys on 5 mm seatstayn reunasta,  putki koveroituu keskelle päin mennessä ja siellä tila muutaman millin suurempi. 
Tuo on hyvä huomio, testi kyseessä, ajossa sinänsä toimii kohtuullisesti mutta mutta... tuo mainittu tila ja ehkä koko kokonaisuus huomioiden en ole ollenkaan varma

----------


## stenu

SuperSix EVO 2022. Hyvä väri, ihan kuin 2021 Stiggy  :Hymy: 

PF:stä eivät ole luopuneet. Toimivan oloinen geo (IMO), mutta BB droppia vähän vähemmän kuin joissain muissa.

----------


## paaton

Niin eikös tuo ole vähän enemmän crossariin kallellaan, mutta se voi olla tietty hyväkin. Noita erillaisia pyöriä olisi tosi kiva päästä kokeilemaan pidempiä pätkiä.
Gravellin alla on aika pirusti erillaista kampetta.

----------


## stenu

Taitaa joo olla aika lähellä Super X:ää, mutta en jaksa alkaa vertailemaan. Hieman pitempi kuin Stiggy, mutta silti vähän lyhyt mulle tuokin.

----------


## paaton

> Taitaa joo olla aika lähellä Super X:ää, mutta en jaksa alkaa vertailemaan. Hieman pitempi kuin Stiggy, mutta silti vähän lyhyt mulle tuokin.



Jostain luin, että tossa uudessa on ihan sama runko.

----------


## paaton

> Taitaa joo olla aika lähellä Super X:ää, mutta en jaksa alkaa vertailemaan. Hieman pitempi kuin Stiggy, mutta silti vähän lyhyt mulle tuokin.




https://www.cannondale.com/en/bikes/...ameset-c11381u

----------


## stenu

No katos. Ehkä ihan fiksua, paitsi kaupallisesti, kun eivät pääse myymään sekä että  :Hymy: 

Mutta hyvä pyörä tämmöselle sekakakäyttäjälle, joka ei tarvi sataa ruuvinreikää.

E: Loivahko satulakulma. Pidcock tykkäis, kun se ajaa satula tosi takana.

----------


## stenu

Tai siis se on näköjään SuperSix CX ja vanhat Super X:t roikkuu vielä sivulla myös.

https://www.cannondale.com/en/bikes/road/cyclocross

----------


## JKO17

Eli Cannondalen kisa CX pyörässä ja kisa gravelpyörässä on täsmälleen sama runko ?  Pultataan vain vähän eri osia ja/tai vaihdetaan vanteita ja rengastusta tarpeen mukaan.




lisätään tähän vielä, että näin se on. Cannondalen  (korjattu valmistajan nimi  :Hymy: ) uudessa cx ja gravelpyörässä on aivan sama runko.

Ohessa linkissä cannondalen sivulla on rinnakkain cx, runkosetti ja gravel.

Mitä eroa olikaan cx:llä ja gravelilla, väri ?

https://www.cannondale.com/en/bikes/...upersix-evo-se

----------


## nure

^Siis gravel tuollainen tylsän värinen ja CX sportimpi...

----------


## JackOja

> lisätään tähän vielä, että näin se on. Canyonin uudessa cx ja gravelpyörässä on aivan sama runko.



Melkoinen huijaus! Onko kyseessä hyvä CX-fillari ja kompromissi GG-fillari vai kompromissi CX-fillari ja hyvä GG-fillari?

----------


## paaton

Gg on aika laakea alue. Noita pitäisi päästä kokeilemaan ennen tuomiota.

Mutta äkkiä luulisi, ettei cannariin voi krossarina yli 40mm rengas mennä?

----------


## JKO17

Sama runko, samat rengaskoot ja kaikki. CX pyörään menee sama 45 kuin graveliinkin.
Noissa ei ole siis mitään eroa

----------


## JKO17

> Melkoinen huijaus! Onko kyseessä hyvä CX-fillari ja kompromissi GG-fillari vai kompromissi CX-fillari ja hyvä GG-fillari?



Olin vahingossa kirjoittanut valmistajan väärin, eli kyseessä siis Cannondalen uusimmat pyörät.

Tuo on ihan hyvä kysymys, kun noita kuitenkin aiemmin markkinoitu aika pienilläkin geometriaeroilla ja kuinka niillä suurtakin vaikutusta

----------


## paaton

> Olin vahingossa kirjoittanut valmistajan väärin, eli kyseessä siis Cannondalen uusimmat pyörät.
> 
> Tuo on ihan hyvä kysymys, kun noita kuitenkin aiemmin markkinoitu aika pienilläkin geometriaeroilla ja kuinka niillä suurtakin vaikutusta



No onhan noita ollut aiemmin usealla muullakin merkillä.

----------


## JackOja

> No onhan noita ollut aiemmin usealla muullakin merkillä.



Mutta niitä oli silloin kun GG-buumi alkoi joskus vajaa 10 vuotta sitten. Mutta vielä 2021 tälläinen kusetus oikealla fillaribrändillä, markettipyörät erikseen  :Leveä hymy: 

Eikö sen nyt pitäisi olla selvää, että CX ja GG ovat erilaisia. Tai ainakaan niiden _ei pitäisi_ olla samanlaisia.

----------


## nure

Siis pyörät muuttuu graveleiksi trendien mukaan ja ihmiset ostaa...

----------


## paaton

> Siis pyörät muuttuu graveleiksi trendien mukaan ja ihmiset ostaa...



Paitsi nure, joka ajaa 4seasoneilla.

----------


## paaton

> Mutta niitä oli silloin kun GG-buumi alkoi joskus vajaa 10 vuotta sitten. Mutta vielä 2021 tälläinen kusetus oikealla fillaribrändillä, markettipyörät erikseen 
> 
> Eikö sen nyt pitäisi olla selvää, että CX ja GG ovat erilaisia. Tai ainakaan niiden _ei pitäisi_ olla samanlaisia.



Noo... Nyt on tullut näitä nopeita gg pyöriä, jotka taas eroavat perinteisistä paljonkin. Kehä pyörii ja justiinsa kun esim rose ja scotti saavat gg:t ulos, niin se crossarin rungolla oleva onkin taas muodikas  :Hymy: 

Äkkiä tosiaan luulisi, että CX ottaa tuossa cannarin tapauksessa takkiin.

----------


## Firlefanz

Sitä mukaa kun - karkeasti yksinkertaistaen - gravelpyöristä on tullut offroad- ja bikepackingpyöriä, on uudelleen avautunut selvä markkinarako sille hyvin tai mahdollisimman paljon lähellä maantiepyörää olevalle gravelpyörälle, jolla on tarkoitus ajaa sporttisesti ja kovaa hiekkateillä, muttei lastata sitä täyteen erinäköisiä laukkuja tai suunnata sinne missä maastopyörä tai ainakin kahden tuuman renkaat olisivat enemmän omiaan.

Cannondalella on katalogissaan Topstone niitä varten, joille gravelpyörän idea pitää sisällään vääriä polkuja ja retkeilyä ja sen sellaista.

----------


## JackOja

> ...uudelleen avautunut selvä markkinarako sille hyvin tai mahdollisimman paljon lähellä maantiepyörää olevalle gravelpyörälle, jolla on tarkoitus ajaa sporttisesti ja kovaa hiekkateillä...



Niin eikö se ollut alkuperäinen idea. Enempi maantiepyörä kuin cyclocrossari. _Tie_pyörä heille, ketkä eivät välitä ajaa autojen seassa (mää!), ei kiikkerä vaan vakaa... pidempi chainstay ja enempi bb-droppia ja sillee. Jos tehdään grainderi cx-geolla se on väärä suunta.

Itse en ole koskaan sitä suuntausta ymmärtänyt, että grainderin pitäisi olla maastopyörä. Eikö siihen ole monstercrossarit... ja maastopyörät  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

Eipä jenkkityylin krossarigeo ole ihan hirveästi eronnut siitä, mikä gg:ksi nykyään mielletään ja ihan hyvin niilläkin on prot ajaneet, jopa Euroopassa, missä mutaa ja off camberia on yleensä jenkkikisoja enemmän. Osoitus ehkä siitä, että nykyradoilla ja nykykuskien ajotyylillä pyörän ajettavuudella alkaa olla isompi merkitys kuin tietyillä spesiaalitilanteilla, joissa korkeasta keskiöstä ja lyhyestä rungosta on hyötyä. Muutenkin ne korkeat keskiöt on vähän jäänne ajoilta, jolloin piti olla häkeille tilaa polkimien alla jalkautumistilanteissa ja cliplessien kanssa korkean keskiön ns. hyödyt edes krossissa on vähän kyseenalaiset. 

SuperX:ään nähden ei taida juurikaan olla eroa ja aika vähän on eroa myöskään SuperSixin ja uuden Addictin välillä. Addictin keulan rakesta ei tosin ollut tietoa geotaulukossa. Johonkin Ridleyyn jos vertaa, niin sitten alkaakin eroja löytyä ja kun se sattui olemaan ehkäpä se yleisin krossaribuumin aikaan Suomeen myyty krossari, niin ei tarvi ihmetellä, mihin perustuu osin virheellinen yleistys siitä, että krossarit on huonoja yleispyöriä.

Spessun Cruxinkin geo on hyvin lähellä uutta Addictia ja ihan hyvin eräs Tom-niminen herra on sellaista onnistunut käskyttämään euroradoilla.

----------


## stenu

All-Road Bike Revolution -kirjassaan Heine muuten teoretisoi sitä, että gg/all road -geometrian merkitys pyörän vakauteen korostuu ainoastaan hitaammissa vauhdeissa. Kovemmissa vauhdeissa gyroskooppinen voima on suurin yksittäinen pyörää vakauttava tekijä. Gg-tyyppisten pyörien renkaissa tahtoo aina olla massaa reilummalti ja sitä myöten gyro-voima suurempi kuin maantiepyörissä. Kuitenkin mm. pitkiä chainstaytä on markkinoitu sillä perusteella, että ne vakavoittaa pyörää kovissa vauhdeissa. Juuri mitään muuta posiviista vaikutusta kuormaamattoman pyörän käyttäytymiseen ei chainstaytä pidentämällä saavuteta.

Tuosta tulee mieleen, että gg-pyörien evoluution alkuaikoina, kun runkoja ei keksitty tai osattu tehdä sellaisiksi, että saataisiin paksut renkaat sopimaan lyhyempään chainstayhin, ratkaistiin ongelma helposti: pidennettiin chainstaytä ja markkinoitiin pitkät chainstayt sopivin verukkein  :Hymy:

----------


## FreeZ

> Mutta niitä oli silloin kun GG-buumi alkoi joskus vajaa 10 vuotta sitten. Mutta vielä 2021 tälläinen kusetus oikealla fillaribrändillä, markettipyörät erikseen 
> 
> Eikö sen nyt pitäisi olla selvää, että CX ja GG ovat erilaisia. Tai ainakaan niiden _ei pitäisi_ olla samanlaisia.



Miksi ei kuulu olla erilaisia? Mitä ominaisuuksia itse kaipaat crosssarissa mitä et gg:ssä? Tai toisinpäin? 

Trek Boone vs. Checkpoint on aika lähellä toisiaan, olisiko stackin ja reaching erot millien luokkaa ja Checkpointistä vielä Isospeedikin edestä pois. Mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu.

GG scene näyttää jakautuvan nyt suuresti palstapyöräilyyn, setämiesten steel is real, maantiemiesten kisaamisen ja vielä ihan normaaliin harrastamiseen.  :Hymy: 

Jokaiseen sceneen jotakin.. Itse haluan mukavuutta ja siksi päädyinkin usean mutkan kautta Topstone Leftyyn.

----------


## jalkkis

> ... on uudelleen avautunut selvä markkinarako sille hyvin tai mahdollisimman paljon lähellä maantiepyörää olevalle gravelpyörälle, jolla on tarkoitus ajaa sporttisesti ja kovaa hiekkateillä, muttei lastata sitä täyteen erinäköisiä laukkuja tai suunnata sinne missä maastopyörä tai ainakin kahden tuuman renkaat olisivat enemmän omiaan.



Minä olen tällaisen markkinarakoilun uhri ja haluaisin just tuon kaltaisen pelin. Eli, periaatteessa maantiepyörä (rennolla geometrialla), johon mahtuisi vaikka max 40mm renkaat alle.

Eilen tilasin yhden pyörän mutta kun se oli perusgraveli, niin tulin samoin tein katumapäälle ja peruin tilauksen.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Itse olen päättänyt, että en harrasta enää gravel grindausta. Ajelen vaan sorateitä millä ajelen niin ei mene väärin ja puristeilla ei tarvitse pahastua.

----------


## kosminen

Aikojen alussa oli vain "maastopyörä", vähän niinkuin nyt on gravel -pyörä. Ehkä tulevaisuudessa saadaan jotkut kivat markkinointitermit erilaisille "gravel" -pyörille. "retkipyörä", "maastoretkipyörä", "sorakilpapyörä", jne...  :Leveä hymy: 
Noitahan olisi sitten helpompi itselleenkin hankkia/perustella useamman kun ovat selkeästi aivan eri segmentin laitteita. Ehkä pitää kuitenkin ensin totuttaa tavallinen kansa "graveliin" ja antaa harrastajien repiä hiuksia päästään kun tämä kenttä on niin sekaisin...  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

Paaton, toisilla kiekoilla GP5000:set, en oo rajoittunut... Mitäpä sitä muita kun noillakin pärjää omissa ajoissa.

----------


## JackOja

> ...
> Eilen tilasin yhden pyörän mutta kun se oli perusgraveli, niin tulin samoin tein katumapäälle ja peruin tilauksen.



Mikä on tämä perusgraveli, olisi hyvä saada esimerkki? Omaani olen pitänyt sellaisena, mutta enää en ole ihan varma.

----------


## Hower

> GG scene näyttää jakautuvan nyt suuresti palstapyöräilyyn, setämiesten steel is real, maantiemiesten kisaamisen ja vielä ihan normaaliin harrastamiseen. 
> J



Joo, ja olennaisena lisänä hifistely, josta malliesimerkkinä integroidut ohjaamot. Männävuosina käytiin vilkasta ajatustenvaihtoa ja ohjeistusta siitä, kuinka ohjaamoa säädetään fillaristin fyysisten mittasuhteiden, ajotavan ja notkeuden mukaan speissereillä ja stemmeillä. Sitä pidettiin Hyvänä asiana, että pyörässä on säätömahdollisuuksia. No ei, ihan v..n takapajuista  :Hymy:  Parasta herkkua ja kuuminta hottia nyt on täysin säätökelvoton ohjaamo. Kuulemma piuhoista tulee ilmanvastusta.... vai mitenkä se nyt on?
Eipä siinä... semmisen perään minäkin kuolaan. Makeen näköisiä, mutta typeriä.

----------


## Marsusram

> Aikojen alussa oli vain "maastopyörä", vähän niinkuin nyt on gravel -pyörä. Ehkä tulevaisuudessa saadaan jotkut kivat markkinointitermit erilaisille "gravel" -pyörille. "retkipyörä", "maastoretkipyörä", "sorakilpapyörä", jne... 
> Noitahan olisi sitten helpompi itselleenkin hankkia/perustella useamman kun ovat selkeästi aivan eri segmentin laitteita. Ehkä pitää kuitenkin ensin totuttaa tavallinen kansa "graveliin" ja antaa harrastajien repiä hiuksia päästään kun tämä kenttä on niin sekaisin...



Alkuun maastureitakin usein pidettiin ATB - kategoriaan kuuluvina, kunnes ATB selvemmin erottui maasturipohjaisten hybridien kategoriaksi ja MTB tarkoitti varsinaista maastopyörää.
(suoratankograveli voisi hyvin olla ATB)
Ranskan- ja espanjankielissä on maasturi edelleen jokamaastonpyöra, VTT ja BTT.

----------


## nure

Onhan integroitu hieno ja kun kaikki vaijerit piilossa mutta säätö- ja osavalikoima vähenee.
Oikeastaan kun järjellä miettii niin jossain ns. gravelissakin olisi ulkoiset täyskuoriset vaijerit ehdottomasti paras vaihtoehto...

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

Onhan integroitu hieno ja kun kaikki vaijerit piilossa mutta säätö- ja osavalikoima vähenee.
Oikeastaan kun järjellä miettii niin jossain ns. gravelissakin olisi ulkoiset täyskuoriset vaijerit ehdottomasti paras vaihtoehto... no enpä tiiä kyllä nuo sähkövaihteet on toimineet hyvin eikä ole tielle jättänyt tosin vara-akku mukana(sramin niin maasto kuin gravel pyörässä , maastopyörässä kaksi vuotta)myöskin jarruletkujen veto piilossa on hyvä etenkin pesun puoleen.

----------


## ViP

Maantiepyörässä vielä ymmärrän tuon kokonaan integroidun ohjaamon ja ohjaamon sisälle vedetyt vaijerit, mutta gravelissa menee jo vähän ohi. Stemmin vaihdot tms. vaatii aina jarruletkujen irroittamisen ja ilmaamisen, samoiten ohjauslaakerien puhdistus/rasvaus vaatii melkoisen rumban. Greivelissä se ilmanvastuskaan tuskin on niin merkittävässä roolissa, että kaksi näkyvissä olevaa, muutaman sentin jarruletkun pätkää olennaisesti vaikuttaisi menoon. 

Form over function?

----------


## nure

^^Ei kaikki aja sähköillä ja mitä ulkoiset pesua haittaa? Entäs jos haluat vaihtaa integroidun tangon/stemmin jossa vielä sisäiset vedot, löytyykö esim. laatustemmiä?

----------


## Qilty

> Maantiepyörässä vielä ymmärrän tuon kokonaan integroidun ohjaamon ja ohjaamon sisälle vedetyt vaijerit, mutta gravelissa menee jo vähän ohi. Stemmin vaihdot tms. vaatii aina jarruletkujen irroittamisen ja ilmaamisen, samoiten ohjauslaakerien puhdistus/rasvaus vaatii melkoisen rumban. Greivelissä se ilmanvastuskaan tuskin on niin merkittävässä roolissa, että kaksi näkyvissä olevaa, muutaman sentin jarruletkun pätkää olennaisesti vaikuttaisi menoon. 
> 
> Form over function?



Yhtälailla se ilmanvastus on siellä kestopäälysteen ulkopuolella, ja kaikenlisäksi se vaikuttaa jo aika alhaisissa vauhdeissa. Toki jos on tuulipuku päällä ja pyörään solmittu teltat ja muut pussukat, niin aerolla ei ole varmaan merkitystä.

Ja näissä missä on integroidut ohjaamot ja piuhat piilossa, niin ei myöskään ole niitä kiinnityksiä kaikenmaailman retkikeittimille ja teltoille.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Sitä joutuu punnitsemaan, että suurin mahdollinen nopeus, vai helppo huollettavuus. Omassa käytössäni helppo huollettavuus ja eri osien vaihdettavuus nousee korkealle arvoasteikolla ja tämä sulkee tiettyjä ratkaisuja pois ja integroitu ohjaamo on tällainen.

----------


## paaton

Mitä huoltoa di2 ja hydro tarvitsee? Pesu helpottuu oikeasti, kun sitä kurapshaa ei ole joka raossa.

Tuo ohjauslaakerin putsaus on kyllä totta. Olisi kiva tietää tulevaisuuden varalle millaisia ratkaisuja on käytössä. Täytyykö kaikista purkaa piuhat pois jos ohjauslaakerin poistaa? En oikein usko.

----------


## K.Kuronen

...ja osien vaihdettavuus toisiin.

----------


## plr

Integroidussa etupäässä kyse on pyörän yhdestä tärkeimmästä ominaisuudesta eli ulkonäöstä. Viimeistelty integroitu etupää yksinkertaisesti näyttää hyvältä. Toinen mikä selvästi helpottuu on pyörän pesu, kun vaijerit/letkut/johdot eivät ole tiellä. Uuden pyörän kanssa voi joutua vaihtamaan stemmin tai ohjaustangon, jolloin etupään joutuu purkamaan kerran. Ohjainlaakerit kestävät käytöstä ynnä muusta riippuen eri ajan, itsellä vaihto/huoltoväli on ollut noin 5 vuotta.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Mitä huoltoa di2 ja hydro tarvitsee? Pesu helpottuu oikeasti, kun sitä kurapshaa ei ole joka raossa.
> 
> Tuo ohjauslaakerin putsaus on kyllä totta. Olisi kiva tietää tulevaisuuden varalle millaisia ratkaisuja on käytössä. Täytyykö kaikista purkaa piuhat pois jos ohjauslaakerin poistaa? En oikein usko.



Oma kokemukseni on, että mikäli jotakin hyvin uitetusta kurapyörästä avataan, on kaikki siihen liittyvä puhdistettava hyvin ennen kasausta, sillä sellaista rakoa tai tiivistettä ei ole, joka osaansa hiekasta ei olisi saanut.

----------


## Hower

> Integroidussa etupäässä kyse on pyörän yhdestä tärkeimmästä ominaisuudesta eli ulkonäöstä.



Totta. 
Joskus tärkein juttu fillarissa oli, että sen pystyi esim. erilaisilla stemmeillä modaamaan itselleen millimetrin tarkasti sopivaksi.
Nykyisin ulkonäkösyistä samaan ohjaamoon on pakko sovittautua erilaisilla kehonpituuksilla, vartalomalleilla ja ajotavoilla ym.
Ulkonäkö ja sillä elvistely on tärkeää. Siksi minäkin sellaisen haluaisin.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Integroidussa etupäässä kyse on pyörän yhdestä tärkeimmästä ominaisuudesta eli ulkonäöstä. ...



Pyörän ulkonäkö ei ole mulle kovin korkealla asteikossa. Muokattavuus on ehkä tärkein ja se, että voin kierrättää osia nykyisten kolmen maantietankoisen kesken: osat (ja työkalut) valuvat vaihtojen myötä lopulta työmatkakäyttöön, jossa niitä ajetaan loppuun.

----------


## paaton

> Integroidussa etupäässä kyse on pyörän yhdestä tärkeimmästä ominaisuudesta eli ulkonäöstä. Viimeistelty integroitu etupää yksinkertaisesti näyttää hyvältä. Toinen mikä selvästi helpottuu on pyörän pesu, kun vaijerit/letkut/johdot eivät ole tiellä. Uuden pyörän kanssa voi joutua vaihtamaan stemmin tai ohjaustangon, jolloin etupään joutuu purkamaan kerran. Ohjainlaakerit kestävät käytöstä ynnä muusta riippuen eri ajan, itsellä vaihto/huoltoväli on ollut noin 5 vuotta.



Oman kokemukseni mukaan ohjauslaakerit ovat täynnä hiekkaa muutamassa kuukaudessa. Vähän riippuu onko alapää miten suojattu, mutta esimerkiksi ninerissa putsasin tuon ensimmäisen vuoden aikana kolmesti ja sen jälkeen vaihdoin paremmin suojattuun ratkaisuun.

----------


## nure

Ja samat tyypit mitkä toitottaa integroinnista ajaa maastopyörällä missä kymmeniä senttejä ylimääräistä vaijerinkuorta ja letkua...

----------


## jalkkis

> Mikä on tämä perusgraveli, olisi hyvä saada esimerkki? Omaani olen pitänyt sellaisena, mutta enää en ole ihan varma.



No me ollaan vähän eri tasolla tässä harrastuksessa, joten mun perusgraveli oli XXL-kamaa, eli Whiten GX LTD. Mutta sitten tajusin, että tuo ei tuo mulle mitään uutta. Tai no, nestelevarit (jotka kyllä mieluusti ottaisin). Muilta osin enempi downgrade, varmaan ajofiilistä myöten. 

Nykyinen wanha ratsu hoitaisi grävelöinninkin ihan hyvin, kunhan vaan laittaisi sopivampaa ja leveämpää kumia alle. Ja onhan se sentään grävelöinnin esi-isiä  :Hymy: 

Mutku ei. Nyt on tosiaan fiilis, että Endurance-maantiepyörä 40mm kumioptiolla voisi olla kova. Tuollaista odotellessa tilasin nykyiseen toiset kiekot, joihin laitan 28mm GP5000:t ja käydään koittamassa miltä tuntuu.

----------


## nure

^Turha niitä 28millisiä hiekkateillä pelätä "Paattoman" lailla...

----------


## JackOja

> No me ollaan vähän eri tasolla tässä harrastuksessa, joten mun perusgraveli oli XXL-kamaa, eli Whiten GX LTD..



Ahaa, me puhuttiin eri asiasta. Luulin että olit ostamassa perusgravelia siinä mielessä, että olisi niin vaan gravel kuin vain olla voi. Niinkuin mulla. Mutta puhuitkin perus_tason_ gravelista.

Ärsyttää muuten sivumennen sanoen tämä viileän amerikankielen pakkosyöttö. Gravel-pyörä! Eihän maastopyöräkään ole mountain-pyörä!

Ja bikepacking on retkipyöräilyä saatana, oli sen suoritusformaatti mikä tahansa.

----------


## stenu

> Ja onhan se sentään grävelöinnin esi-isiä .



Luinko oikein rivien välistä eli CrossCheck? Jos, niin siinä tapauksessa yllättävän moneen pyörään vaihtaminen voi tuntua downgreidaukselta ainakin alkuinnostuksen jälkeen.  :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Tein tosiaan toissapäivä aeropyörä-gravelrengasviritykselläni  satasen testilenkin, jossa hiekkatietä ja sorapolkuja vajaa 30 km. Ohessa muutama huomio ja ajatus tuosta testistä ja lenkistä. Pyöränä Orbea Orca Aero ja renkaina 32 mm Panaracer gravelkingit sk:t.

Hiekkatiellä ja poluilla pystyin etenemään ihan kohtuullisen ok, varsinkin mutkissa ja laskuissa piti olla aika kuitenkin aika tarkkana, akseliväli ja myös etuosa aika paljon lyhyempi kuin normaalissa gravelpyörässä, tunne oli vähän liian etupainotteinen ja etuosa kiikkerän oloinen; irtosoralla pelkäsin etusen luistavan ja pehmeällä haukkaavan. Edellä mainittu omaan tuntemukseen ja arvailuun perustuen. Tässä pitää muistaa että en ole mitenkään erityisen hyvä pyöränkäsittelijä.

Toe overlappia piti myös erityisesti varoa, kun sitä muutenkin on, niin  selkeästi korkeampi rengas vielä lisäsi sitä. Ajoin maantiekengillä ja cleatit aivan takana.

Maantiellä gravelkingit rullasivat hyvin, kulku ei sillä tavalla häirinnyt että tunne olisi ollut kuin huonosti voidelluilla suksilla (kuten esim. pro one biteillä, ja kaverilenkillä). Kun datasta jälkikäteen katsoo niin jonkin verran enemmän töitä piti tehdä normaalin lenkkivauhdin suhteen. Noissa gravelkingeissä keskiosa on tasainen ja  reunalla on vähän isommat nappulat,  rengas ei siis ole tasaisen pyöreä vaan tuossa kohtaa on sellainen "kynnys", maantiellä  mm. putkelta ajaessa tai jyrkässä kaarteessa huomasi kun rengas taittui tuon kynnyksen yli. Alussa tuo aiheutti muutaman oho-tilanteen.

Oma ajatus tuon perusteella on, että en tuosta pyörästä gravelpyörää saa, en edes kevyt sellaista. Rauhalliseen hiekkatieajoon ja siirtymiin ihan ok (32 rengastus tuossa kuitenkin liian iso, 28-30 slicksi parempi) sekä runkotilan kannalta ja sen vuoksi että joka tapauksessa pyörä jää vajaaksi gravelointiin, eikä maantiellä sitten myöskään ole hyötyä noin voimakkaasti kuvioidusta renkaasta. 

Verrattuna aiemmin omistamaani Grizliin, niin uskoisin että siitä olisi saanut huomattavasti paremman maantiepyörän, kuin maantiepyörästä gravelpyörän, perusteena ennekaikkea rengastila ja askeliväli/etupainoisuus. Sellainenkin seikka myös tuli mieleen kuin pyörän aiottu käyttötarkoitus, eli kun tuota gravelointia harrastetaan aika eri tavalla ja jotka rasittavat pyörää ja sen osia myös aika eri tavalla, niin mitenkähän tuo on  ylipäätään huomioitu. Valmistajat ilmoittavat vaihtelevasti mihin noita pyöriä saa käyttää heidän mukaansa.

----------


## JackOja

> Luinko oikein rivien välistä eli CrossCheck? ...



Helkama Kulkuri oli ennen tuotakin  :Vink:

----------


## paaton

> Tein tosiaan toissapäivä aeropyörä-gravelrengasviritykselläni  satasen testilenkin, jossa hiekkatietä ja sorapolkuja vajaa 30 km. Ohessa muutama huomio ja ajatus tuosta testistä ja lenkistä. Pyöränä Orbea Orca Aero ja renkaina 32 mm Panaracer gravelkingit sk:t.
> 
> Hiekkatiellä ja poluilla pystyin etenemään ihan kohtuullisen ok, varsinkin mutkissa ja laskuissa piti olla aika kuitenkin aika tarkkana, akseliväli ja myös etuosa aika paljon lyhyempi kuin normaalissa gravelpyörässä, tunne oli vähän liian etupainotteinen ja etuosa kiikkerän oloinen; irtosoralla pelkäsin etusen luistavan ja pehmeällä haukkaavan. Edellä mainittu omaan tuntemukseen ja arvailuun perustuen. Tässä pitää muistaa että en ole mitenkään erityisen hyvä pyöränkäsittelijä.
> 
> Toe overlappia piti myös erityisesti varoa, kun sitä muutenkin on, niin  selkeästi korkeampi rengas vielä lisäsi sitä. Ajoin maantiekengillä ja cleatit aivan takana.
> 
> Maantiellä gravelkingit rullasivat hyvin, kulku ei sillä tavalla häirinnyt että tunne olisi ollut kuin huonosti voidelluilla suksilla (kuten esim. pro one biteillä, ja kaverilenkillä). Kun datasta jälkikäteen katsoo niin jonkin verran enemmän töitä piti tehdä normaalin lenkkivauhdin suhteen. Noissa gravelkingeissä keskiosa on tasainen ja  reunalla on vähän isommat nappulat,  rengas ei siis ole tasaisen pyöreä vaan tuossa kohtaa on sellainen "kynnys", maantiellä  mm. putkelta ajaessa tai jyrkässä kaarteessa huomasi kun rengas taittui tuon kynnyksen yli. Alussa tuo aiheutti muutaman oho-tilanteen.
> 
> Oma ajatus tuon perusteella on, että en tuosta pyörästä gravelpyörää saa, en edes kevyt sellaista. Rauhalliseen hiekkatieajoon ja siirtymiin ihan ok (32 rengastus tuossa kuitenkin liian iso, 28-30 slicksi parempi) sekä runkotilan kannalta ja sen vuoksi että joka tapauksessa pyörä jää vajaaksi gravelointiin, eikä maantiellä sitten myöskään ole hyötyä noin voimakkaasti kuvioidusta renkaasta. 
> ...



Samanlaisia kokemuksia. Tuollaisen assupainotteiseen gravelliin toimii homma tosiaan toisinpäin paremmin. Laittaa siihen gravelliin asennon matalaksi ja renkaiksi 40mm sliksit. Ei tule tuota alletaittumista ja hiekallakin on vähän enemmän pitoa leveän renkaan ansiosta.

Sitten kun haluaa naksun enemmän gravellia, niin neliönappulaa alle. Esimerkiksi resolute. Tuokaan ei taitu alle assulla. Loistava rengas.

----------


## jalkkis

> Luinko oikein rivien välistä eli CrossCheck? Jos, niin siinä tapauksessa yllättävän moneen pyörään vaihtaminen voi tuntua downgreidaukselta ainakin alkuinnostuksen jälkeen.



No ei nyt sentään mitään noin hienoa  :Hymy: 

 Mulla on ajossa levariversio Cicli B:stä pitkällä takahaarukalla. Tartuin vaan tuolla aikaisemmin esitettyyn, että ekat grävelit olivat enempi CC pitkällä takahaarukalla. Olen antanut itselleni ymmärtää, että lähtökohta tässä mun pyörässä on ainakin jotenkin CC-puolella ja myöhemmin tähän mallliin on liimattu jäätävän pitkä (muistaakseni 440-450mm) takahaarukka. Taisit tämä on bikepacking-pyörä (trekking ei kuulosta trendikkäältä). 

Desing / geometria on toki ajalta miekka&kivi, joten nää nykyvehkeet lienee aika lailla eri maata.

----------


## Qilty

Okei. Täytyy jonkun ilmoittaa valmistajille että K.Kuronen tai nure ei tule koskaan ostamaan pyörää integroidulla ohjaamolla, eli valmistamisen voi hyvin lopettaa. 

Tuskin ostaisin itsekkään, mut enpä mä kuvitellukkaan että niitä tehdään pelkästään mua varten...tai saattaisin jopa ostaakkin ja myöhemmin kirota sitä(ohjaamoa) edellä mainituista syistä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Okei. Täytyy jonkun ilmoittaa valmistajille...



Älä turhaan vaivaudu, sillä olen jo laittanut sähköpostia kaikille niille valmistajille, jotka moiseen typeryyteen ovat ryhtyneet.

----------


## Plaine

https://youtu.be/8vO8s4lF2QI

Tuosta edullinen paketti harrastuksen aloittamiseen 3T:ltä???? On kyllä omaan makuun hieno pyörä ja hieno video!

----------


## paaton

Tekeekö ne nyt oikeasti race maxeja Italiassa?

----------


## Hower

> https://youtu.be/8vO8s4lF2QI
> Tuosta edullinen paketti harrastuksen aloittamiseen 3T:ltä???? On kyllä omaan makuun hieno pyörä ja hieno video!



Älyttömän hieno toimituslaatikkokin! Nam....
Eikun se garage-boxi pitäääkin tilata erikseen 4 900€. Noo, kyllä sen kestää.
Moottoroitu ja toimii kaukosäätimellä. Sopisi hyvin olohuoneen sisustuselementiksi.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Minä niin mieleni pahoitin, kun kaikenmaailman integroituja ohjaamoja sun muuta on nykyään tarjolla. Pakkohan sellainen on sitten ostaa.

----------


## Hower

> Minä niin mieleni pahoitin, kun kaikenmaailman integroituja ohjaamoja sun muuta on nykyään tarjolla. Pakkohan sellainen on sitten ostaa.



Somepyöräilyyn ehdoton kapine. Postailet kuvia siitä ahkerasti.

----------


## Qilty

> Älä turhaan vaivaudu, sillä olen jo laittanut sähköpostia kaikille niille valmistajille, jotka moiseen typeryyteen ovat ryhtyneet.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Somepyöräilyyn ehdoton kapine. Postailet kuvia siitä ahkerasti.



Voit aloittaa tuosta #3800

Kuuluu topicciin kun tuo on soralla ja siinä 28 milliset alla.

----------


## Aakoo

> Samanlaisia kokemuksia. Tuollaisen assupainotteiseen gravelliin toimii homma tosiaan toisinpäin paremmin. Laittaa siihen gravelliin asennon matalaksi ja renkaiksi 40mm sliksit. Ei tule tuota alletaittumista ja hiekallakin on vähän enemmän pitoa leveän renkaan ansiosta.
> 
> Sitten kun haluaa naksun enemmän gravellia, niin neliönappulaa alle. Esimerkiksi resolute. Tuokaan ei taitu alle assulla. Loistava rengas.



Samoja kokemuksia maantiepyörästä soralla (varsinkin jos pinnassa on irtonaista tavaraa) myös itsellä, ohjauskulma on aivan liian jyrkkä soralle vaikka alla olisikin leveämmät (31.5mm) kumit alla. Gravelpyörä 33mm slikseillä oli ihan eri peli samoilla reiteilllä. Eli jos yksi pyörä pitäisi olla niin varmaan gravel olisi fiksumpi, maantiepyörä on toki kivempi maantiellä.

Integroiduista ohjaamoista: omassa SL7 Tarmacissa on sellainen semi-integroitu ohjaamo, eli letkut kulkee stemmin alla. Stemmin voi vaihtaa ihan normaalisti jos haluaa, mutta ohjainlaakerin vaihtoa varten pitää letkut irroitella kahvoista. Maantiepyörässä varmaan ihan jees, mutta jossain kuravellipyörässä alkaisi harmittamaan kerta vuoteen moinen operaatio tehdä.

----------


## jalkkis

> Somepyöräilyyn ehdoton kapine. Postailet kuvia siitä ahkerasti.



Kait noissa on jo integroitu some-selfie-kamerakin?

----------


## huotah

> Tekeekö ne nyt oikeasti race maxeja Italiassa?



Ymmärtääkseni vain tätä kuitulangoista kudottua Italia -mallia. Hieno runko hänelle jolle vain paras on kyllin hyvää.

----------


## TERU

> Mulla on ajossa levariversio Cicli B:stä pitkällä takahaarukalla. Tartuin vaan tuolla aikaisemmin esitettyyn, että ekat grävelit olivat enempi CC pitkällä takahaarukalla. Olen antanut itselleni ymmärtää, että lähtökohta tässä mun pyörässä on ainakin jotenkin CC-puolella ja myöhemmin tähän mallliin on liimattu jäätävän pitkä (muistaakseni 440-450mm) takahaarukka. Taisit tämä on bikepacking-pyörä (trekking ei kuulosta trendikkäältä). 
> 
> Desing / geometria on toki ajalta miekka&kivi, joten nää nykyvehkeet lienee aika lailla eri maata.



Ciclin veljessarja oli ihan hyvä, hyvään runkoon kasattuja, ilman beetä kisahenkinen CC, B oli retkipyörä ja veljessarjaan kuuluva velipuoli NoSaint Luzifer 26" maasturi, etenkin krossari oli tämän palstan suosikki pitkään. Minulla tuo maasturi, joka sai muutama vuosi sitten jäykän keulan, se käy suoratankoisena ajokkina mainiosti, kasattu aikansa parhailla osilla.

Cicli B pitkine takahaarukoineen on lähellä tämän päivän sorapyöriä, keula on myös pitkä, sen sovittaminen lyhyelle selälle on kait se haastavin juttu, muutoinha tuota runkoa voisi päivittää päivittäiseen käyttöön vielä pitkään, jos ei kummempia rymäyksiä satu. Kestää 
ohuet kevyet alurungot pitkään jos ei kolaroi.

----------


## Teemu H

Ihan hieno tuo 3T, ja on siinä jotain teknistä etuakin vs. tavallinen Kiinan versio. Muuten pelkkä Made in Italy ei toisi lisäarvoa massatuotteessa, IMHO. 

Mutta ei tuota uskalla ostaa, Hambini huomaa kuitenkin keskiön olevan vinossa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hower

^ Sen garage-lootan ostamisella voisin aloittaa 
Custom bike garage with space for all your gear
https://60thanniversary.3t.bike/

----------


## nure

^20tonnilla saa paljon tavaraa mutta moni voi olla eri mieltä rungon maalauksesta...

----------


## jalkkis

> Ciclin veljessarja oli ihan hyvä, hyvään runkoon kasattuja, ilman beetä kisahenkinen CC, B oli retkipyörä ja veljessarjaan kuuluva velipuoli NoSaint Luzifer 26" maasturi, etenkin krossari oli tämän palstan suosikki pitkään. Minulla tuo maasturi, joka sai muutama vuosi sitten jäykän keulan, se käy suoratankoisena ajokkina mainiosti, kasattu aikansa parhailla osilla.
> 
> Cicli B pitkine takahaarukoineen on lähellä tämän päivän sorapyöriä, keula on myös pitkä, sen sovittaminen lyhyelle selälle on kait se haastavin juttu, muutoinha tuota runkoa voisi päivittää päivittäiseen käyttöön vielä pitkään, jos ei kummempia rymäyksiä satu. Kestää ohuet kevyet alurungot pitkään jos ei kolaroi.



Kiitos infopläjäyksestä, tää B-malli onkin siis bikepackingin esi-isiä  :Hymy: 

Mutta joo, olen tykännyt. Ainoa isompi harmitus on (IS mount?) takajarrukiinnityksen suunnitteluvirhe takakolmion sisässä. Satulalle on tosi niukasti tilaa. Nytkin BB7:n korvakkeen kulmasta on sirkkelöity nurkka pois mutta silti on ahdasta ja takimmainen kiinnityspultti osuu takakolmion ylempään putkeen. Aika nihkeetä säätää satulaa. Täytyy kuitenkin koittaa puskea sitä ulommas, jotta uudet jarrupalat mahtuisivat.

BB7 on 160mm levyn PM-adapterilla kiinni, niin olisko 180mm levyn adapterilla enempi tilaa satulalle?

Ja anteeksi retkeilyhäiriö GG-ketjussa  :Hymy:

----------


## TERU

Satulan sovituksen ongelma lienee noita yhteensopimattomuusongelmia, joita pyörien kanssa riittää ja rittää.
Cicliä kasasi pyörähuolto.com, möi runkosarjojakin, siellä voisi olla vielä tietoa näihin liittyvistä jutuista, jos viitsivät arkistoja kaivaa. 
Cicli B:llä ajaa vielä rutosti, jos tässä vähän yrittäis nostattaa intoa!
Hyvin nämä gg ketjuun käy.

Tässä kuva mun rungosta

https://www.mtbr.com/threads/no-sain...200550&slide=1

Tässä vois olla Cicli B:stä, vähän epävarma onko ihan oikea

https://geometrygeeks.bike/bike/cicli-b-fly-2006/

----------


## ViP

> Yhtälailla se ilmanvastus on siellä kestopäälysteen ulkopuolella, ja kaikenlisäksi se vaikuttaa jo aika alhaisissa vauhdeissa. Toki jos on tuulipuku päällä ja pyörään solmittu teltat ja muut pussukat, niin aerolla ei ole varmaan merkitystä.
> 
> Ja näissä missä on integroidut ohjaamot ja piuhat piilossa, niin ei myöskään ole niitä kiinnityksiä kaikenmaailman retkikeittimille ja teltoille.



Toki aerodynamiikka vaikuttaa hiekkatielläkin, mutta suhteessa aika paljon vähemmän kuin maantiellä, kun nopeudet ovat matalammat ja suurempi osa energiasta menee alustan ja renkaiden kasvaneeseen vierintävastukseen. 

Lisäksi kun gravelia on markkinoitu rennompana vaihtoehtona maantiepyöräilylle, missä nopeudella ei ole niinkään merkitystä, niin sekuntien viilaaminen aerodynamiikan kautta on vähän ristiriidassa tän "gravel-hengen" kanssa. 

Hyvän näköinenhän kokonaan integroitu ohjaamo kieltämättä on, mutta tulee tosiaan käytettävyyden kustannuksella.

----------


## Teemu H

Väärin! Hitaassa vauhdissa aerodynamiikka tuo suhteellisesti enemmän etua ajassa mitattuna, kuin nopeassa, niin!  :Cool: 

Mutta eipä siinä, olen itsekin mieluummin lenkillä kuin perillä (juomassa pienpanimo-oluita). Eihän pyöräilemästä normaalisti ole mikään kiire pois.

----------


## nure

^Ulkonäkö kyllä OK ja jos olisi johonkin standardiin kuski luotu niin mikäs siinä mutta esim. Canyonillakin pitäisi saada valita yhdistelmä kun pyörän hankkii...

----------


## K.Kuronen

^^Ilmanvastus kasvaa suhteessa nopeuden neliöön.

----------


## Hower

Jos kaksi viisi milliä paksua, lyhyttä letkunpätkää aiheuttaa harrastefillaristille suurta huolta valtavasta ilmanvastuksesta ja nopeuden hyytymisestä niin harkitsisin kyllä muidenkin ulokkeiden karsimista. Korvanlehdistä voi aloittaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Qilty

> Toki aerodynamiikka vaikuttaa hiekkatielläkin, mutta suhteessa aika paljon vähemmän kuin maantiellä, kun nopeudet ovat matalammat ja suurempi osa energiasta menee alustan ja renkaiden kasvaneeseen vierintävastukseen. 
> 
> Lisäksi kun gravelia on markkinoitu rennompana vaihtoehtona maantiepyöräilylle, missä nopeudella ei ole niinkään merkitystä, niin sekuntien viilaaminen aerodynamiikan kautta on vähän ristiriidassa tän "gravel-hengen" kanssa. 
> 
> Hyvän näköinenhän kokonaan integroitu ohjaamo kieltämättä on, mutta tulee tosiaan käytettävyyden kustannuksella.



No toihan ei taas ole totta. Jotain 80% vastuksesta tulee kuskista(ja pyörästä?), ja nimenomaan ilmanvastuksen myötä. Eikä renkaissakaan taida vierintävastus olla se suurin tekijä, vaan aerodynamiikka siinäkin.

Ja niinku tossa joku jo sanoi niin hitaassa vauhdissa säästää enemmän.

https://youtu.be/89KEevSRcGw

----------


## Qilty

> ^^Ilmanvastus kasvaa suhteessa nopeuden neliöön.



https://youtu.be/O-7g1kqYJAY

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Mitä jos ei aja millään kynnysteholla sitä gravelia, vaan välillä kruisailee, että jos on reidessä reserviä, tai jos pysähtyy hetkeksi ihmettelemään jotakin?

----------


## paaton

> ^Mitä jos ei aja millään kynnysteholla sitä gravelia, vaan välillä kruisailee, että jos on reidessä reserviä, tai jos pysähtyy hetkeksi ihmettelemään jotakin?



OIKEESTI! Nenä stemmiin ja mukana olevat kaverit tiputetaan ja eksytetään mahdollisimman kauas korpeen. Toi on gravellia.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Oikeasti on herttaisen yhdentekevää hitaan kuskin murehtia aeroudesta, sillä hidasta eteneminen on silti. Sitten kun kisataan kärkipaikoista ja reidestä on jo otettu se, mitä irtoaa, niin on huomattavasti helpompaa painaa nenä stemmiin, kuin treenata 20 wattia lisää reiteen.

----------


## Qilty

> Oikeasti on herttaisen yhdentekevää hitaan kuskin murehtia aeroudesta, sillä hidasta eteneminen on silti. Sitten kun kisataan kärkipaikoista ja reidestä on jo otettu se, mitä irtoaa, niin on huomattavasti helpompaa paina nenä stemmiin, kuin treenata 20 wattia lisää reiteen.



Ei siitä kukaan kai ole murehtinu

----------


## stenu

Jos muuten ohjaamon airottomuus huolettaa, niin helpoiten sen saa aerommaksi, kun laittaa jonkun laukun tai makkaran siihen tankoon, eikä ole väliä, että onko ohjaamo integroitu vaiko eikö.

----------


## Qilty

^ mjaa gcn videolla taas testattiin tuulitunnelissa, niin esim numerolappu tuossa edessä maksoi 9W, olisko ollu joku 40kmh nopeudessa. Ja olikohan pyöräilijän sadetakki tehnyt melkein 30w verrattuna sellaseen perus maantiepyöräilijän trikoopaitaan

Mut joo, tuskin nyt ohjaamon tai kaapeleiden aeroudella suurta merkitystä on tavan polkijalle, mutta sillä on että ajaako lepattavassa flanellissa vai paremmin istuvassa paidassa.

----------


## MAS

> No toihan ei taas ole totta. Jotain 80% vastuksesta tulee kuskista(ja pyörästä?), ja nimenomaan ilmanvastuksen myötä. Eikä renkaissakaan taida vierintävastus olla se suurin tekijä, vaan aerodynamiikka siinäkin.
> 
> Ja niinku tossa joku jo sanoi niin hitaassa vauhdissa säästää enemmän.



Ilmanvastus kasvaa nopeuden neliönä kun taas renkaiden vierintävastus nopeuden suhteessa, näin ilmanvastuksen osuus ei ole siis mikään kiinteä luku. Tätä voi hahmottaa vaikka https://www.gribble.org/cycling/power_v_speed.html ja http://www.kreuzotter.de/english/espeed.htm.

Toisekseen renkaiden vierintävastus on merkittävä ongelma heti kun mennään siloisen asfaltin ulkopuolelle ja merkitys kasvaa nopeasti kun soratie muuttuu sileästä raffiksi metsäautotieksi. Vierintävastus puolestaan tässä sisältää sekä renkaan muodonmuutoksen energiahävikin kuin kuskin pomppimisesta aiheutuvan hävikin.

Joten jos gravelia ajaa siellä vähemmän siloisella pinnalla niin parin kaapelin ilmanvastus on murheista pienin ja veikkaisin että monella on liian vähän tietoa ja huomiota siihen miten rengasvalinta (rakenne & gummin ominaisuudet, sekundäärisesti kuvio) ja rengaspaineet vaikuttavat vierintävastukseen (ja mukavuuteen & hallintaan).

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Jos kaksi viisi milliä paksua, lyhyttä letkunpätkää aiheuttaa harrastefillaristille suurta huolta valtavasta ilmanvastuksesta ja nopeuden hyytymisestä niin harkitsisin kyllä muidenkin ulokkeiden karsimista. Korvanlehdistä voi aloittaa.



Pöljä. Sitä varten on aerokypärä ettei korvanlehdet haittaa. Kuuluu jokaisen gravellistin vakiovarusteisiin.

----------


## tronK

> ^ mjaa gcn videolla taas testattiin tuulitunnelissa, niin esim numerolappu tuossa edessä maksoi 9W, olisko ollu joku 40kmh nopeudessa. Ja olikohan pyöräilijän sadetakki tehnyt melkein 30w verrattuna sellaseen perus maantiepyöräilijän trikoopaitaan
> 
> Mut joo, tuskin nyt ohjaamon tai kaapeleiden aeroudella suurta merkitystä on tavan polkijalle, mutta sillä on että ajaako lepattavassa flanellissa vai paremmin istuvassa paidassa.



Artikkeli totesi, että laukku auttaa nimenomaan aerotuckissa, muutoin se lisää ilmanvastusta. Numerolapun kanssa voisi kuvitella menevän samoin.

----------


## stenu

> ^ mjaa gcn videolla taas testattiin tuulitunnelissa, niin esim numerolappu tuossa edessä maksoi 9W, olisko ollu joku 40kmh nopeudessa. Ja olikohan pyöräilijän sadetakki tehnyt melkein 30w verrattuna sellaseen perus maantiepyöräilijän trikoopaitaan.



Totta, sadetakki on ihan selkeä tapaus ja numerolapun ongelma on levymäinen muoto, joka aiheuttaa pyörteen taakseen.

Kun graveleitten ei tarvi välittää uci-säännöistä, saisi pyöristä oikeasti aerompia sillä, että eteen lisättäisiin pieni kate. Mutta eipä niin voi tehdä, kun ei ole muotia, ainakaan vielä, ja sensijaan myydään sitten muodikkaampia integroituja ohjaamoja, joitten todellinen hyöty aerodynamiikan kannalta on jotain olemattoman ja melkein olemattoman väliltä.

Toinen helppo tapa parantaa kuski+pyörä-yhdistelmän aerodynamiikka, on laittaa sileäpintainen, takaa pyöreähkö reppu kuskin selkään.

Perus maantieasennossa ajavan kuskin ja pyörän ilmanvastuskerroin jossain 30 kieppeillä eli lähes kaksi kertaa suurempi kun nykyaikaisen henkilöauton kerroin. Siksi ei kannata käydä salilla ainakaan hartioita levittämässä ja reidetkin on parempi pitää mahdollisimman soukkina. (Syy siihen, miksi mulla pyörä ei kulje…)

Mutta selvis sekin, miksi musta kroonisesti tuntuu siltä, että fiksi Dirtrolleri on mun pyöristä nopein, vaikka siinä on epäaero riseri ja lötköin runko - tietenkin, koska siinä ei ole niitä hidastavia vaijereita niin paljoa ja joskus ei ollenkaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ViP

> No toihan ei taas ole totta. Jotain 80% vastuksesta tulee kuskista(ja pyörästä?), ja nimenomaan ilmanvastuksen myötä. Eikä renkaissakaan taida vierintävastus olla se suurin tekijä, vaan aerodynamiikka siinäkin.
> 
> Ja niinku tossa joku jo sanoi niin hitaassa vauhdissa säästää enemmän.
> 
> https://youtu.be/89KEevSRcGw



Huonosti kieltämättä asiani muotoilin, mutta pointti oli, että vierintävastuksen osuus on suurempi hiekkatiellä kuin maantiellä. Prosenttiosuuksista en osaa sanoa. 

Toisaalta, valtaosa ilmanvastuksesta syntyy kuljettajasta, jolloin matalammalla ajoasennolla pääsee kovempaa. Matalammaksi pääsee helpommin, jos tanko on säädetty kuljettajalle sopivaksi, mitä voi olla vaikea saavuttaa, jos ohjaamoa ei pysty säätämään.

----------


## stenu

Löytyi jotain niistä Heinen tuulitunnelitesteistäkin, jotka on siis tehty ”normipyöräilijällä” eikä aika-ajoasennossa ja varusteissa jne. Suosittelen kyllä luettavaksi sitä All-Road Bike Revolution kirjaa. Tai suosittelen ainakin jokaiselle, joka ei ehdoin tahdoin halua lähteä ihan kaikkiin markkinointihöpsötyksiin mukaan. (Vaikka jonkinlaisen suotimen kanssa se kirjakin kannattaa lukea.)

https://www.renehersecycles.com/aero...orld-bicycles/

…ja sit tietysti se karvajuttu: jalkakarvojen lisäksi _aitojen gravelistien_ ikäväksi se parta varmaan kannattais ajaa pois, jos haluaa nauttia aerosta elämästä..

----------


## r.a.i

> …ja sit tietysti se karvajuttu: jalkakarvojen lisäksi _aitojen gravelistien_ ikäväksi se parta varmaan kannattais ajaa pois, jos haluaa nauttia aerosta elämästä..



Ei tarvii…

https://youtu.be/FkmCLOjk2h8

----------


## stenu

^ ah, toi pelasti pävän  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Nyt mä keksin miksi ei oo koskaan tuntunut aidolta gravellistilta. Ei kasva parta.

----------


## Hower

^No voi  :Irvistys:  Tähän pitää pyrkiä jos gravelisti haluaa olla.
Huomatkaa aerolätsä, lippa spoilerina.

----------


## tchegge_

> Kun graveleitten ei tarvi välittää uci-säännöistä, saisi pyöristä oikeasti aerompia sillä, että eteen lisättäisiin pieni kate. Mutta eipä niin voi tehdä, kun ei ole muotia, ainakaan vielä, ja sensijaan myydään sitten muodikkaampia integroituja ohjaamoja, joitten todellinen hyöty aerodynamiikan kannalta on jotain olemattoman ja melkein olemattoman väliltä.
> 
> Toinen helppo tapa parantaa kuski+pyörä-yhdistelmän aerodynamiikka, on laittaa sileäpintainen, takaa pyöreähkö reppu kuskin selkään.



Omaan silmään tuntuu että nykyään melkein jokaisen harrikan keulaan on ilmestynyt joku kate.  Siitä saisi mallia sorapyöriin, sporttisempi pisaramainen vauhdikkaille ja täyskate setämiehemmille.

Itsellähän on sitä aerodynaamista pisaramuotoa haettu isolla mahalla, jollain pitää kompensoida isosta päästä johtuvaa suurta osa pinta-alaa. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Huonosti kieltämättä asiani muotoilin, mutta pointti oli, että vierintävastuksen osuus on suurempi hiekkatiellä kuin maantiellä. Prosenttiosuuksista en osaa sanoa. 
> 
> Toisaalta, valtaosa ilmanvastuksesta syntyy kuljettajasta, jolloin matalammalla ajoasennolla pääsee kovempaa. Matalammaksi pääsee helpommin, jos tanko on säädetty kuljettajalle sopivaksi, mitä voi olla vaikea saavuttaa, jos ohjaamoa ei pysty säätämään.



Mutta eikös nykyään aika-ajo pyörissäkin asentoa ole nostettu ja kavennettu?

No en tiedä, maantiestä, tai aika-ajoista. Tai mistään muustakaan missä ajetaan alle 40mm leveällä renkaalla. Tai niistäkään missä ajetaan leveämmällä.

----------


## paaton

> Mutta selvis sekin, miksi musta kroonisesti tuntuu siltä, että fiksi Dirtrolleri on mun pyöristä nopein, vaikka siinä on epäaero riseri ja lötköin runko - tietenkin, koska siinä ei ole niitä hidastavia vaijereita niin paljoa ja joskus ei ollenkaan.



Olet jäljilllå. Lötkö teräsrunko on nopea, koska se on tehty siitä tuumaisesta vesijohtoputkesta  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

^Tuskin gravel hipsterit parrasta luopuu...

----------


## Qilty

> ^Tuskin gravel hipsterit parrasta luopuu...



Eikä kannata, koska se on aero.

----------


## nure

^Ja toimii kuolalappuna...

----------


## kervelo

Lisää aerovinkkejä gravelisteille:
https://cyclingtips.com/2021/08/7-10...es-you-slower/

----------


## Bomb

> Itsellähän on sitä aerodynaamista pisaramuotoa haettu isolla mahalla



Itselläni on myös, mutta olen alkanut epäillä sen järkevyyttä esim siksi, että se hieman häiritsee jalkojen liikettä alaotteella ajaessa.

----------


## duris

> Itselläni on myös, mutta olen alkanut epäillä sen järkevyyttä esim siksi, että se hieman häiritsee jalkojen liikettä alaotteella ajaessa.



Auttaisikohan tähän ongelmaan jos speksaisai lyhyemmät kammet pyörään. Ei tarvitsisi vähentää artesaani olueiden nauttimsita

----------


## Bomb

> Auttaisikohan tähän ongelmaan jos speksaisai lyhyemmät kammet pyörään. Ei tarvitsisi vähentää artesaani olueiden nauttimsita



Kieltämättä luovaa ongelmanratkaisua. Pitää ottaa harkintaan, jos "aero-kummun" pienentäminen osoittautuu mahdottomaksi tehtäväksi.

----------


## Qilty

> Kieltämättä luovaa ongelmanratkaisua. Pitää ottaa harkintaan, jos "aero-kummun" pienentäminen osoittautuu mahdottomaksi tehtäväksi.



Lisäksi siirtää klosseja taaemmas. Jos kengässä loppuu vara niin poraa uudet reiät. Stemmin nosto auttaa myös. Ja taas saa juoda useamman palautusjuoman

----------


## Marsusram

Pisaranmuodon tavoittelussa tärkeintä on jättöpuolen imun pienentäminen. Muodon muokkauksessa kannattaa siis pisaramaisen aerokypärän lisäksi kehittää aerotakamus, jotta takapyörre pienenee. 
Tuulen halkaisijan muodon vaikutus vatsaa kasvattamalla on selvästi pienempi.
Joissakin tapauksissa on hyödyllistä saada laminaarinen pintavirtaus pyörteiseksi, jotta takapyörre pienenee.
Tämä onnistuu tarpeeksi pintaryppyjä kasvattamalla.

----------


## El-Carpaso

Yksi tapa vähentää ilmanvastusta on myös täyttää ilmavirrassa liikkuvan esineen taakse jäävää "tyhjiötä" eli matalamman ilmanpaineen aluetta esineestä ulos pumpattavalla kaasulla. Renkaiden ilmaa tarvitaan vierintävastuksen alentamiseen ja pumpun virittäminen tuohon hommaan aiheuttaa varmasti enemmän vastusta kuin aerodynaamista hyötyä...

----------


## Qilty

> Yksi tapa vähentää ilmanvastusta on myös täyttää ilmavirrassa liikkuvan esineen taakse jäävää "tyhjiötä" eli matalamman ilmanpaineen aluetta esineestä ulos pumpattavalla kaasulla. Renkaiden ilmaa tarvitaan vierintävastuksen alentamiseen ja pumpun virittäminen tuohon hommaan aiheuttaa varmasti enemmän vastusta kuin aerodynaamista hyötyä...



Mutta esimerkiksi säännöllinen mäkkäritankkaus tai mynthon pastillin syönti 10min välein tuottaa riittävästi peräilmaa tuohon tarkoitukseen.

----------


## jalkkis

^ Suosittelen runsaan hernekeittoaterian nauttimista ennen pyöräilyä.

----------


## Hower

Tämä taisi lähteä liikkeelle integroidun ohjaamon järkevyydestä (se näennäinen aerohyöty). Hyöty harrastelijalle on makeessa ulkonäössä ja that`s it. Turha muuta väittää.
Mutta jos tarvitsee sometusfillarin oston jälkeen alkaa säätää ohjaamoa jopa ajokelpoiseksi omille mitoille ja mieltymyksille niin onko ainoa mahdollisuus ostaa tuhannella eurolla uusi etupää vai onko noissa missään säätömahdollisuuksia?
Jossain taitaa olla halkaistut speisserit, että niitä nyt voisi siirrellä purkamatta ohjaamoa... stemmin lyhentäminen/pidentäminen?
Ohjainlaakerin huolto/putsaaminen lienee työteliään suorituksen takana joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Qilty

> Tämä taisi lähteä liikkeelle integroidun ohjaamon järkevyydestä (se näennäinen aerohyöty). Hyöty harrastelijalle on makeessa ulkonäössä ja that`s it. Turha muuta väittää.
> Mutta jos tarvitsee sometusfillarin oston jälkeen alkaa säätää ohjaamoa jopa ajokelpoiseksi omille mitoille ja mieltymyksille niin onko ainoa mahdollisuus ostaa tuhannella eurolla uusi etupää vai onko noissa missään säätömahdollisuuksia?
> Jossain taitaa olla halkaistut speisserit, että niitä nyt voisi siirrellä purkamatta ohjaamoa... stemmin lyhentäminen/pidentäminen?
> Ohjainlaakerin huolto/putsaaminen lienee työteliään suorituksen takana joka tapauksessa.



Eiköhän niissä speiserit pelaa niinku muissakin. Mutta stemmin pituus tai tangon leveys vaatii sit uuden ohjaamon ostoa.

----------


## paaton

> Eiköhän niissä speiserit pelaa niinku muissakin. Mutta stemmin pituus tai tangon leveys vaatii sit uuden ohjaamon ostoa.



Noita integroituja ohjaamojahan on saanut ostaa jo vaikka miten kauan, vaikka olisi ulkoiset kaapelit.

Nyt on kaapelit piilossa ja ohjaamot semi-integroituja, eli stemmin pituutta voi vaihtaa. Se ei vaan ole standardi kamaa. Tosin kyllä niitä standardeja alkaa jo tulemaan. FSA:n acr on jo useissa pyörissä ja taitaa shimanon uusi tanko tukea tuota.

----------


## stenu

> Olet jäljilllå. Lötkö teräsrunko on nopea, koska se on tehty siitä tuumaisesta vesijohtoputkesta



Jep, se on kyllä jännä ja mä alan ihan oikeasti uskoa Heinen planing-teoriaan. Kun Stigmataa polkee, niin se huokuu sellaista näennäistä voiman tunnetta. Tuntuu tehokkaalta, mutta lenkkien keskarit kertoo toista eikä sillä juur Strava-PB:täkään irtoa. Sopivasti lötköt kulkee vaivattomammin eikä eikä jalat väsy pidemmilla lenkeillä samalla tapaa. Rolleri on vähän tarpeettoman lötkö, putkelta lötkyy vähän liikaa, mutta silti sekin kulkee helpommalla kovempaa kuin Stiggy, mutta fiksivoimansiirron tehokkuus auttaa sitä myös.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^^Mahtaako tuo ACR kuitenkin olla parin stemmivalmistajan patentoima?

Mutta kurapyörään ainakin itseäni vähän arveluttaisi: kasataan tiukkaan nippuun ja esimerkiksi etujarrun letku näyttäisi olevan pujotettu sekä ylä- että alalaakerin läpi. Ja helmiliitokset letkuissa molemmissa päissä.

Siisti tuo tietenkin on, ja aerodynaaminen. Ja jos sillä kisakäytössä saadaan etua kilpakumppanin ulkoisiin vetoihin, niin silloin tietenkin.

Lisäys:

----------


## Qilty

Joo, mikään asentajan unelma tollanen systeemi ei ole.

----------


## nure

^Ja kuskin oltava standardien mukainen...

----------


## JKO17

Cervelo S5 techpaperissa ulkoisten ja sisäisten kaapeleiden eroksi saatiin 45 kmh  13 g dragia, kääntyisikö noin 2 watiksi. Tässä testissä todennäköisesti dura-ace di2, eli 2 jarrukaapelia ja di2 kaapeli

Spessun youtubessa olevan tuulitunnelitestin perusteella roubaix ilman  kaapeleita vs 4:n reilun kaapelin kanssa ero 40 km (45 kmh) 12 sek. Tämä lienee tasolla 4 wattia ja 35 kmh:ssa 2 wattia. Siistillä kaapeloinnilla ero vielä pienenee.

Eli säästö 1 wattia per kaapeli 45 kmh:ssa ja 0,5 wattia per kaapeli 35 kmh ? 

Olisiko tuo oikea taso ?

----------


## Hower

^ Jos sorateillä harrastus-, huvi- ja kuntoilumielessä ajeleva henkilö on huolissaan noista wateista ja tarpeellisista ajansäästöistä niin kannattaa ehdottomasti laittaa päähänsä myös tämmöinen:


Piti oikein tarkistaa, etten kirjoittele time-trial-, aero- tai kilpapyöräilyketjuun...

----------


## JKO17

Varmaan ihan normaali maantie aerokypärä ja skinsuit ovat riittäviä, ainakin jos katsoo esim. Belgian Waffle Riden kärkipään lähtijöitä.
Tuosta on ihan mukavanoloinen raportti Dylan Johnsonilta, joka sijoittui kuudenneksi. 
Aika iso osa tästäkin genrestä ja sen kehityksestä taitaa sitten lopulta mennä ja  tulla kilpailupuolelle. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2CLy0yB2ek&t=516s

----------


## TuplaO

On muuten vanhan liiton maastomeininki aika lähellä nykygravelia, kuten on ollut puhetta. Ao. pläjäyksessä maasto- ym. meininkien lisäksi about 07.27 alkaen myös Spessun Rock Combon promopätkä. Meininki ollut gravel jo 1989. Onneksi porukka ei silloin vielä haksahtanut näihin markkinamiesten hömpötyksiin.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8pwYMLVQsc0

----------


## nure

^ Silloin ei ollut niin paljon näitä "Reach/stack " uskovaisia niin paljoa, silloin ajettiin millä milloinkin...

----------


## TERU

Hyvin paljon on kalusto muuttunut, mutta kuskit ja ajoasennot ennallaan nyttemminkin.

----------


## El-Carpaso

Ainakin maantie/gravel/cx-puolella stack ja reach toivat tervetullutta selkeyttä pyörien mitoittamiseen. Putkipituudet ovat suoraan sanottuna aivan turhia koon etsinnässä. Stack kertoo heti kaiken olennaisen pyörän korkeudesta ja reach kertoo vain olennaisen pituuden ilman satulaputken kulman vaikutusta. Eipä niitä kulmia voi jättää huomiotta (en esim pysty ajamaan canyonin pyöriä liian jyrkkien kulmien takia), mutta niiden ei pitäisi olla mukana korkeus- ja ulottuvuusmitoittamisessa. Kulmat liittyvät sitten eri asioihin.

----------


## stenu

Mitä…uudet 12spd Dura-Acet ja Ultegrat julkastu tunti sitten ja täällä ei vielä käy keskustelu kuumana? Onks kaikki jossain väärässä paikassa niinku esim. ajamassa oikeesti…?  :Hymy: 

https://www.gravelcyclist.com/bicycl...ards-freehubs/

----------


## JackOja

^ kiva kun 12-pakka menee normivapariin. Olisko tulevassa  GRX:ssä vaikka 11-40 tarjolla.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Siis noihan kuuluu maantiepyöriin ja muutenkin tuossa on liikaa johtoja. Vaatiko tuo Di2 vielä rungolta jotain erityistä?

----------


## JackOja

Ai juu... jotain johdonpätkiä vaikka "wireless", WTF?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ai juu... jotain johdonpätkiä vaikka "wireless", WTF?



No siis se on wireless vaihtamisen osalta ja akusta pitää vetää johdot vaihtajille ja se akku piilottaa johonkin.

Jotenkin tuntuu, että SRAM vetää aika paljon paremmin tällä saralla atm.

----------


## Föhn

> No siis se on wireless vaihtamisen osalta ja akusta pitää vetää johdot vaihtajille ja se akku piilottaa johonkin.
> 
> Jotenkin tuntuu, että SRAM vetää aika paljon paremmin tällä saralla atm.



Juuri näin. Tähän tyyliin:

https://bikerumor.com/2021/08/31/shi...-speed-groups/

Täytyy myöntää että lievä pettymys jos nyt näin voi sanoa. Tämä Sramin systeemi on mielestäni järkevämpi.

----------


## paaton

> No siis se on wireless vaihtamisen osalta ja akusta pitää vetää johdot vaihtajille ja se akku piilottaa johonkin.
> 
> Jotenkin tuntuu, että SRAM vetää aika paljon paremmin tällä saralla atm.



Itse olen vähän eri mieltä. Sramin vaihtajat ovat kauheita mölkeröitä. Varsinkin nämä uudet 12sp shimanot ovat tosi siroja ja nättejä.
En oikein nää mitään hyötyä tuosta langattomuudesta. No ehkä hima-asentajalla on helpompaa. Tietysti asennus ei vie aikaa myöskään fillarikauppiailta, mutta eipä taida säästynyt aika näkyä fillareiden hinnoissa.

----------


## JohannesP

Olisikohan Sramilla ollut patentit näihin täyslangattomiin niin ihan pätevä peruste piuhoihin.

----------


## paaton

Uusi Shimano ketju avattu. Siirrytään sinne.

https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...a-Ultegra-8100

----------


## nure

Siis ei Virvelitehtaan tosiaan kannattaisi puhua langattomuudesta... Sirous ei muuta tilannetta.

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

Tilasin eilen Canonyolita Grail CF SL 7 ja Grail (AL) 7 1by. 

Toinen jää minulle ns työmatka-ajoon. Tykkään vaihtaa pyörää aika ajoin, joten pyörän jälleenmyyntiarvo kiinnostaa. 

1) Mitä luulette, kumpi menee paremmin kaupaksi, kun hinta laitetaan kohilleen? 

2) MIten tulisi suhtautua 1by kampeen vs. miten Hover bar kiinnostaa ostajia? 

Myin vaimon Grail 6.sen alle tunnissa, joten ainakin ostajan kannalta osaan hinnoitella tuotteet oikein, vai oliko tuote vaan niin myyvä.

Käytän hyödyksi Canyonin 30 päviän palautusoikeutta, joten suurin painoarvo tulee kuitenkin pyörän käyttöarvolle. Saa nähdä miten 1by riittää työmatkakiihdytyksiin suoralla..
Niin ja minulla on ollut Grail AL6 josta tykkäsin, mutta se meni lunastukseen. Ostin Domanen tilalle, mutta sillä tykkään - siis todella tykkään - ajaa ainoastaan pikiteitä.

----------


## JackOja

^

1) al koska se tulee olemaan halvempi torilla
2) 1x:ään voi suhtautua normaalisti, kelpaa hyvin ostajalle. Henkaritanko voi olla hankalampi, muttei sekään myyntiä estä.

----------


## jalkkis

> Myin vaimon Grail 6.sen alle tunnissa, joten ainakin ostajan kannalta osaan hinnoitella tuotteet oikein, vai oliko tuote vaan niin myyvä.



Mitä olen muutaman kuukauden seurannut käytettyjen markkinoita, niin minusta nyt on myyjän markkinat, kun uusia ei saa tai saa tosi nihkeesti. 

Itse en ostaisi 2-3v vuotta vanhaa pyörää pari tai kolmesataa uutta halvemmalla, on uudella saatavuutta tai ei. Kuitenkin tällä tavalla hinnoitellut pyörät katoavat fillaritorilta hetkessä, varsinkin Canyonin kaltaiset suositut merkit. Toki lopullista kauppahintaa ei tiedetä mutta en usko, että ne paljoa poikkeaa pyynnistä.

Canyoni on tosiaan hyvä merkki ostaa uutena ja vähän käytettynä. Uudesta saa hyvän hinnan vähän käytettynä, ainakin ajokauden aikana ja nykymarkkinoilla. Tuurilla käytettynä ostetusta voi saada omat pois, kun sopivasti ajoittaa oston ja myynnin.

----------


## nure

Myyjän markkinat mutta monella myyjällä täysin epärealistiset kuvitelmat hinnoista, pari vuotta vanhasta parin tonnin perus pyörästä huudellaan 1500€ niin ollaan pahati hakoteillä...

----------


## Nikkke

> Myyjän markkinat mutta monella myyjällä täysin epärealistiset kuvitelmat hinnoista, pari vuotta vanhasta parin tonnin perus pyörästä huudellaan 1500€ niin ollaan pahati hakoteillä...



Eihän tämä ole vielä mitään. Tuolla tulee niitä vastaa kun itse ostin erään pyörän pari vuotta sitten hintaan 1350€ uutena, niin samaa pyörää myydään 2v vanhana 1500€. Välillä tekis mieli kommentoida noihin ilmotuksiin mutta parempi pitää mölyt mahassa.

----------


## pyöräsimo

> Myyjän markkinat mutta monella myyjällä täysin epärealistiset kuvitelmat hinnoista, pari vuotta vanhasta parin tonnin perus pyörästä huudellaan 1500€ niin ollaan pahati hakoteillä...



Ei kai siinä hakoteillä ole oltu, jos pyörä käy kaupaksi. Jos ei käy, on laskettava hintaa mikäli haluaa myydä. Yksinkertaista se on. Itse möin ensin vajaat 1500 pyydettyäni (oli liikaa, koska ei mennyt) pyörän 1200:lla (oli sopiva, koska meni), kun pidin pääni kylmänä. Olisi sen parikin kiinnostunutta jo tullut hakemaan 900:lla tai 950:llä, mutta en myynyt. 1000:lla olin jo yhdelle luvannut, mutta hän suostui vain 950:een, jolla en myynyt. Lopulta 1200 oli hyvä minulle ja ostajalle.

----------


## stenu

> Yksi tapa vähentää ilmanvastusta on myös täyttää ilmavirrassa liikkuvan esineen taakse jäävää "tyhjiötä" eli matalamman ilmanpaineen aluetta esineestä ulos pumpattavalla kaasulla. Renkaiden ilmaa tarvitaan vierintävastuksen alentamiseen ja pumpun virittäminen tuohon hommaan aiheuttaa varmasti enemmän vastusta kuin aerodynaamista hyötyä...



Enpä oikein osannut olla naureskelematta tota tota ylläolevaa legendaarisen Mustion Muonituksen lounaaksi tarjoilemaa kaalipataa eilen nautiskellessani. Lukeekohan omistajarouva salaa fillarifoorumia..?



Sitten sen jälkeen fillari kulkikin niin, että vetäisin ihan kunnon pannut yhteen mutkaan, kun lähti etupyörä alta täysin yllättäen. Syyttäisin ehkäpä Stiggyn lyhyempää ja korkeampaa ajoasentoa yhdistettynä vähän vanhaa pyörää loivempaan keulaan isommalla rakella, joiden ansiosta etupyörälle tulee vähemmän painoa kuin mihin olen tottunut. Säärestä reiteen ihan kunnon gravel-ihottumat, reikä toisessa käsivarressa ja pari kylkiluuta kipeinä nyt..

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Myyjän markkinat mutta monella myyjällä täysin epärealistiset kuvitelmat hinnoista, pari vuotta vanhasta parin tonnin perus pyörästä huudellaan 1500€ niin ollaan pahati hakoteillä...



Hinta on kohdallaan jos kaupat syntyy. Nyt on tosiaan myyjän markkinat kun pyöriä on niin vähän saatavilla. Itsekin myin juuri pari kesää ajetun Canyonin maantiefillarin 75 prosentilla uuden hinnasta kun vaihdoin graveliin. Tyhmäähän se on liian halvalla myydä, ja jos taas hinta on liian korkea, niin sen näkee siitä ettei löydy ostajia.

edit. Vielä vastaus Hiekkahentuselle: todennäköisesti alumiininen Grail on helpompi myydä ihan vain siksi, että se on edullisempi. Mitä kalliimpi pyörä, sitä pienempi on potentiaalisten ostajien joukko.

----------


## nure

^Joskus ostokiima hämärtää järkeä, ei kannata kuitenkaan tutulle myydä että pysyy puheväleissä...

----------


## JackOja

> ... ei kannata kuitenkaan tutulle myydä että pysyy puheväleissä...



Täh? Voi tutuillekin myydä jos on kunnossa olevaa tavaraa tai ilmoittaa puutteet.

----------


## Hower

> Sitten sen jälkeen fillari kulkikin niin, että vetäisin ihan kunnon pannut yhteen mutkaan, kun lähti etupyörä alta täysin yllättäen. Syyttäisin ehkäpä Stiggyn lyhyempää ja korkeampaa ajoasentoa yhdistettynä vähän vanhaa pyörää loivempaan keulaan isommalla rakella, joiden ansiosta etupyörälle tulee vähemmän painoa kuin mihin olen tottunut. Säärestä reiteen ihan kunnon gravel-ihottumat, reikä toisessa käsivarressa ja pari kylkiluuta kipeinä nyt..



Mutta olennaisin kysymys; tuliko fillariin naarmuja?

----------


## nure

Jack, tarkoitin lähinnä jos huomaa jälkeen maksaneensa "ylihintaa"...

----------


## stenu

^^ No ei juurikaan, onneksi. Tankonauhaa vähän rullalle ja toiseen kahvaan jotain vähän. Kun kaatuu, niin kannattaa pitää huolta, että ei kaadu vetopuolelle…  :Hymy:

----------


## velib

Pelagolta uus Stavanger. Hinta tuntuu melko suolaiselta, vaikka onhan tossa vähän paremmat osat kuin aiemmissa versioissa.

----------


## nure

^Katselin kanssa, runko halvinta perusputkea ja pyörän paino +12kg, jollekin ruutupaita hipsterille sopinee parhaiten...

----------


## Teemu H

Minusta Pelago on aina erittäin kiinnostava, kunnes pääsee spekseissä painon kohdalle. Nättihän tuo on.

----------


## nure

^Samalla mielellä katselin, olisi panostettu ja tehty vaikka Reynoldsin putkesta niin pankin saatu kuriin... Tyylikäs retro silti...

----------


## hitlike

Kerros Nure paljon olisi muuten samoilla specseillä raynoldsin painoero cromoon? En puhu siis mistään tälläisen retkipyörän käyttötarkoitukseen epäsopivasta folion paksuisesta seinästä niin turha verrata teräsmaantiekilpureiden painoihin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Taitaa olla tuolla massalla ja geolla kunnon juna.

----------


## Teemu H

Sinänsä Pelago kai painaa suunnilleen samat, mitä muutkin luokassaan, mutta on ankkuri silti.
Pelago Stavanger 12,1 kgGenesis Croix de Fer 11,9 kgKona Rove LTD 11,1 kg (Reynolds 725 ja hiilikuituhaarukka)Colnago Master X-light maantiepyörä 8.1 kg (ihan heittona vain, kyllähän paksut renkaat, kuormauskyky, levyjarrut ja varmaan levyjarrujen takia vahvempi etuhaarukka tuovat paljon lisäpainoa).

----------


## nure

^Vanhan liiton "Retkipyörä", tuollainen modernimpi pappapyörä ja varmasti tuollekin löytyy käyttäjäkuntaa... Taitaa olla runkokin niin painava että kuitukeulan ja kiekkojen vaihdolla kovasti kevene...

----------


## JackOja

> ... Taitaa olla runkokin niin painava...



Paljonko se mielestäsi painaa? Kuinka paljon kevyempi olisi Reynoldsilla?





> ...että kuitukeulan ja kiekkojen vaihdolla kovasti kevene...



Keula lienee kilon luokkaa, tilalle Ritsin 400+ -grammainen seikkailukeula ja kiekoista puolisen kiloa. Deoren ankkuripakka johonkin kevyempään sekä ovh-alkaen putkiosat vaihtoon niin lähellä kymppiä jo olisi.

----------


## jalkkis

Paljonkos parhaat harrastusgravelointiin tarkoitut pyörät painavat? Ja onko se 10kg keskimäärin "ihan ok" gravelin paino?

----------


## JackOja

> Paljonkos parhaat harrastusgravelointiin tarkoitut pyörät painavat?



Parhaat? Mitä se parhaus on? Onko se kalleutta? Kaupasta saa alle 8 kg graveleita helposti rahalla.





> Ja onko se 10kg keskimäärin "ihan ok" gravelin paino?



On.

----------


## kaakku

Ite katoin tota Pelagon BB droppia. Pienissä koossa 70, isommissa 65 ja tosi isoissa 60.

----------


## jalkkis

> Parhaat? Mitä se parhaus on? Onko se kalleutta? Kaupasta saa alle 8 kg graveleita helposti rahalla.



Joo, mun kysymyksessä oli väärä sana, eli keveimpiä harrastus- ei kilpakäyttöön tarkoitettuja graveleita tarkoitin.

----------


## nure

Jack, luulen että rungon paino +2.3kg reippaasti kun 4130 putkesta väännetty ja Reynolds tai Columbus reippaasti alle... Oma MachoMan painoin valmiina 8.5kg, kylläkin ne "legendaariset" 4Seasonit oli alla ja sen runko painoi 2.3kg... Siis kyllä tuostakin kevyehkön saa jos haluaa mutta itse en enää lähtisi rakentamaan.
Tämä on vain spekulointia ja vertailua muihin perus teräsrunkoisiin.

----------


## Aakoo

> Keula lienee kilon luokkaa, tilalle Ritsin 400+ -grammainen seikkailukeula ja kiekoista puolisen kiloa. Deoren ankkuripakka johonkin kevyempään sekä ovh-alkaen putkiosat vaihtoon niin lähellä kymppiä jo olisi.



Ja kokonaishinta kolme ja puoli? Kuitenkin käsissä tämän jälkeen ei mitenkään ihmeellinen runko voimasiirron peruspalikoilla....

----------


## JackOja

> Ja kokonaishinta kolme ja puoli? Kuitenkin käsissä tämän jälkeen ei mitenkään ihmeellinen runko voimasiirron peruspalikoilla....



En mä tiedä eikä kiinnosta enkä ole muuta väittänytkään, nurelle vaan huvikseni laskeskelin.

----------


## JKO17

Wilieriltä tulossa myös kisahenkinen Rave SLR Gravel, samoin kuin  Rave SLR Road. Ei vielä julkaistu virallisesti.
Olisiko tässä taas sellainen että samaan runkoon eri kilkkeillä tehdään kaksi eri "kategorian" pyörää

https://www.bellatisport.com/shop/pr...Disc_2022.html

----------


## SotkuPekka

> Taitaa olla tuolla massalla ja geolla kunnon juna.



Aika epätavallinen geo gravelpyöräksi. Keulakulma 72,5, rake 58 jolloin trail on 50 tietämissä eli nopean puolella ja  bb vielä -65mm. Tuskin tuosta junaa tulee ja rungon massa ei noihin vaikuta mitenkään.

Veikkaan että tuo rungon paino on ~2,6kg tietämissä. Nuo perusputkiset alkaa olla aika painavia eikä moni valmistaja niitä kehtaa enää ilmoitellakaan kuten ei Pelagokaan.

----------


## paaton

No hei. Mitä väliä. Se on terästä.

----------


## nure

Siis aiheesta riippumatta, mistä suht edullinen titaani tai kuitu runko välillä gravel/jäykkäperä? 
Voisi taas modifioida gravel käsitystä uusiksi...

----------


## JackOja

> Siis aiheesta riippumatta, mistä suht edullinen titaani tai kuitu runko välillä gravel/jäykkäperä?



ebayssahan noita löytyy.





> Voisi taas modifioida gravel käsitystä uusiksi...



Tjaahas, suunnitelmat elää siis  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

Jack, loppupeleissä joka pyörä millä ajetaan pääasiallisesti hiekkateillä on gravel... Olkoot tanko suora tai vankila...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

https://bikepacking.com/news/bearcla...mountain-bike/

Viimein on kunnon gravel julkaistu.

----------


## gallodepelea

Tuo uusi Pelago on hienon näköinen. Itse näen, että tuollainen Cr-Mo runko on parhaimmillaan pitkillä reissuilla ja lastattuna. Esim. oma Kona rove (teräs) 1x11 painaa varmasti saman mutta lastattuna se on hyvin vakaa. Ainoa mitä Konassa olisin halunnut muuttaa, on välitys vastaamaan maantiepyörän "iso limppua". Ajanko tällöin väärillä reiteillä vai väärällä pyörällä, sitä mietin. Jos nyt ostaisin uuden gravelin, niin tekisin joko niin, että ostan nopean hiilari- (tai alu-) pyörän päiväajoihin. Tai pidemmille taipaleille Cr-Mo rungon. Teräs on mulla ollut ikuista, joten se tulee vuosien aikana lopulta hyvin edulliseksi. Onhan se toki hassua, että paino on mitä on, mutta jos monet tulevaisuudessa siirtyy sähköpyöriin niin eikös ne ala 15kg:stä. Kaikki on suhteellista.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tuo uusi Pelago on hienon näköinen...



Selvästi hienoin noista vähään aikaan linkatuista kuvista  :Hymy:

----------


## Fuuga

> Joo, mun kysymyksessä oli väärä sana, eli keveimpiä harrastus- ei kilpakäyttöön tarkoitettuja graveleita tarkoitin.



Salsan Sotalintu tuli eilen taloon, 8,6 kg. 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## stenu

Dangeholmin uusin viritys eli maali-stripattu Addicti vois olla aikalailla siellä skaalan alapäässä eli 7,13 kg.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Salsan Sotalintu tuli eilen taloon, 8,6 kg. 
> 
> 
> -- 
> Murphy elää!



Eikö Warbird kuitenkin ole Salsan malliston kisakone?

----------


## Fuuga

> Eikö Warbird kuitenkin ole Salsan malliston kisakone?



Ehkä sitä sillä tavalla markkinoidaan. Toisaalta en ihan ymmärrä asettelua kisakone vs. adventure-pyörä. 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## helicomatic

> Taitaa olla tuolla massalla ja geolla kunnon juna.







> ^Vanhan liiton "Retkipyörä", tuollainen modernimpi pappapyörä ja varmasti tuollekin löytyy käyttäjäkuntaa... Taitaa olla runkokin niin painava että kuitukeulan ja kiekkojen vaihdolla kovasti kevene...







> Jack, luulen että rungon paino +2.3kg reippaasti kun 4130 putkesta väännetty ja Reynolds tai Columbus reippaasti alle... Oma MachoMan painoin valmiina 8.5kg, kylläkin ne "legendaariset" 4Seasonit oli alla ja sen runko painoi 2.3kg... Siis kyllä tuostakin kevyehkön saa jos haluaa mutta itse en enää lähtisi rakentamaan.
> Tämä on vain spekulointia ja vertailua muihin perus teräsrunkoisiin.







> Tuo uusi Pelago on hienon näköinen. Itse näen että tuollainen Cr-Mo runko on parhaimmillaan pitkillä reissuilla ja lastattuna. Esim. oma Kona rove (teräs) painaa varmasti saman ja lastattuna se on hyvin vakaa. Ainoa mitä Konassa olisin halunnut muuttaa, on välitys vastaamaan maantiepyörän "iso limppua". Ajanko tällöin väärillä reiteillä vai väärällä pyörällä sitä mietin. Jos nyt ostaisin uuden gravelin niin tekisin joko niin että ostan nopean hiilari (tai alu) pyörän päiväajoihin. Tai pidemmille taipaleille Cr-Mo rungon. Teräs on mulla ollut ikuista joten se tulee vuosien aikana lopulta hyvin edulliseksi. Onhan se toki hassua että paino on mitä on mutta jos monet tulevaisuudessa siirtyy sähköpyöriin niin eikös ne ala 15kg:stä. Kaikki on suhteellista.



https://bikerumor.com/2021/09/01/pel...ravel-packing/

Bikerumorin sivuilla sanotaan putken vahvuudeksi (main triangle) 0.8.-0.5-0.8 mikä on käsittääkseni sama kun vanhan liiton Reynolds 531?? Minusta tuo ei kuulosta pahalta vaikkei kyseessä ole tietenkään mikään kevyt runko verrattuna aluun ja kuituun. Se joka ostaa tällaisen ei paino ole kriteerilistalla kärjessä. Tietysti se pelkän rungon paino on heittämällä yli 2 kg mutta ei välttämättä kauhean montaa sataa grammaa? Olisi kuitenkin kiva tietää paino suurin piirtein ennen ostopäätöstä.

Minusta tuo uusi Stava vaikuttaa yllättävänkin hyvältä. Jopa herättää pieniä omistamisen haluja joita ei aiemmin ole Pelagon kohdalla juurikaan itellä ollut. Aidosti monikäyttöinen pyörä joka voisi korvata monta pyörää jos ei ota lajia liian tosissaan. On myös äkkiä katottuna hyvä geometria ja kiva väritys. Pelkän rungon saisi alle tonnilla mikä tänä päivänä ei kuulosta mitenkään ihan kohtuuttomalta. Kilpailijoiden, esim Soma Wolverinen hinta menee myös tonniin jos lisää haarukan, Surlytkään ei taida olla enää juurikaan halvempia. Aina sitä myös mieluummin tukee suomalaista brändiä.

----------


## nure

4130 laatuinen teräs halvinta, 531 jo laadukkaampaa...

----------


## stenu

Eipä kai tuommoisissa EN-spekseihin tehdyissä teräsrungoissa ole juurikaan väliä sillä, että onko putkissa joku leima vai ei. Jotta niistä tulee tarpeeksi jäykkiä, niin melko paksuseinämäistä tavaraa niiden pitää olla, vaikka olisi tehty minkä laatuisesta putkesta ja kalliimmista/kestävämmistä putkista tehtynä hinta vaan nousee, mutta paino tai ominaisuudet ei juurikaan muutu. Stava taisi kaiken lisäksi olla testattu MTB-kategoriaan, joten se kestänee vähän rajumpaakin väärinpyöräilyä - toisin kuin esim. allekirjoittaneen ohut ja kevyt kustomteräs - eikä denttaa tai ruostu puhki yhtä herkästi. Mun mielestä Stava-runko vaikuttaa hintaansa nähden ihan ok:lta tontyyppiseksi rungoksi. Ja turha sitä tosiaan on verrata muovipyöriin tai niiden painoihin. Niitä ostavilla on eri preferenssit kuin potentiaalisella Stavan ostajalla.

Low trail -geossa on hyvät ja huonot puolensa ja riippuu vähän makuasioista, että tykkääkö sellaisesta vaiko eikö. Googlaamalla löytyy aiheesta juttua aika paljonkin.

----------


## helicomatic

> 4130 laatuinen teräs halvinta, 531 jo laadukkaampaa...



Yksinkertaistettuna kyllä mutta käsitykseni mukaan jos tavara on noin ohutta eli 0.8-0.5-0.8 on kyseessä laatuputki ihan sama millä nimellä sitä putkea myydään. Se ei ole vaan Reiskan tarralla varustettu.

----------


## helicomatic

> Yksinkertaistettuna kyllä mutta käsitykseni mukaan jos tavara on noin ohutta eli 0.8-0.5-0.8 on kyseessä laatuputki ihan sama millä nimellä sitä putkea myydään. Se ei ole vaan Reiskan tarralla varustettu.



Selvennän vielä että molemmissa kyse tuplaohennetusta putkesta. 4130 ja chromoly -nimitykset on yleisnimiä ja niitä runkoja on myös sellaisia joissa on täysin ohentamattomia putkia. Reynolds 531 on tosiaan eri metallia koska ne tehtiin vain juottamalla muhveihin (ei voi hitsata) ja ehkä huono vertauskuva siksi. Kuitenkin yhtä paljon ohennettua putkea eli periaatteessa painaa lähestulkoon saman verran kun vastaavanpaksuinen 4130.

En ole siis mikään ekspertti mutta aihe on jonkun verran kiinnostanut vuosien varrella (voin siis olla myös väärässä).

----------


## El-Carpaso

531 on aika vanha teräs, eikä sitä enää valmisteta. Korvaaja on 631.

Vastaavasti 4130 on samaa tavaraa kuin reynolds 525 ja 725.

----------


## helicomatic

> 531 on aika vanha teräs, eikä sitä enää valmisteta. Korvaaja on 631.
> 
> Vastaavasti 4130 on samaa tavaraa kuin reynolds 525 ja 725.




Totta. Mutta yritin tässä sanoa että jos seinäpaksuudet/ohennukset ovat samat niin ominaisuudet ja painoa voidaan karkeasti verrata toisiinsa riippumatta mikä markkinointinimi putkella on. Pointtini oli että tuo 4130-nimitys kerro ihan koko totuutta rungon laadusta. 4130-putkea ja 4130-nimityksellä kulkevia runkoja on olemassa nimittäin paljon myös ohentamattomana.

----------


## stenu

Noilla eri teräslaaduilla ei ole minkäänlaisia paino- tai jäykkyyseroja eli siis jos putkien halkaisijat ja seinämävahvuudet on samat, ovat sekä paino että jäykkyys-/joustavuusominaisuudet identtiset riippumatta siitä, että mitä tavaraa putket on. Korkeampilaatuisessa putkessa vetomurtolujuus on suurempi eli sellaisesta tehty on vahvempi, mutta sillä ei ole merkitystä, jos 4130:stakin tehty on riittävän vahva.

EU-direktiiveihin tehdyistä teräsrungoista tahtoo tulla ”tarpeettoman vahvoja” 4130-putkistakin tehtynä, koska direktiivien jäykkyysvaatimus on tarpeettoman kova teräsrunkoja ajatellen, joista tulisi riittävän kestäviä vähän vähemmän jäykkinäkin. Sama koskee tehdastetkoisia teräshaarukoitakin ja varsinkin levyjarrullisia sellaisia.

----------


## esma

Kiitos kaikille tämän graveli topikin kirjailijoille. Tätä on ollut viihdyttävä seurata ja samalla oppia monesta asiasta ja asian vierestä paljonkin.

Sain viikko sitten noin vuoden kestäneen projektin maaliiin uuden monikäyttöpyörän ajoon saamiseksi. Gravel tyyppinen pyörä oli tavallaan lähtökohtana. 

Olin aikaisemmin todennut kuitumaantiepyörän kapeine kumeineen liian kovaksi ajaa ja siirtynyt spessun kuitu divergeen jossa olikin jo ihan mukavasti renkaille tilaa ja lyhyempi ja pystympi geo tuntui aika hyvältä. Tosin pitkä kun olen niin 61cm divergessä jäi vielä huono selkäiselle tanko ehkä himpun vielä liian alas. Samaten kun talvella olen tottunut ajelemaan yli 50mm kumeilla niin jäi toi Diverge sitten kuitenkin vähän jalkoihin.

Aikani kun Divergen, jo aikaisemmin täälläkin mainitun Stavangerin 65 kokoisen  sekä vanhan hauskan ja hyvän 29erin geometrioita yhdistelin sain mielestäni aikaiseksi täydellisen pyöräni geometrian aikaiseksi kaikkine kulmineen, droppeineen ja clearanssien kanssa.

Siitä lähti sitten hakupäälle mistä löytäisin tekijän. Kolmen eurooppalaisen  tekijämiehen kanssa keskusteltua päädyin neljännen puheille ja lopulta alkoi italialainen teräs löytää muodon ja mitat joita olin paperille pitkään ja hartaasti tuherrellut. 

Viimeviikolla sitten sain vihdoin tuon maantie, gravel ja pieneen bike packingiinkin minulle sopivan monikäyttöpyörän ensilenkille. Toistaiseksi on tuntunut siltä että vuoden odotus on kannattanut. Retkelle en kyllä vielä ole ennättänyt mutta soratiellä on pöllynnyt ja maantietä ennätetty kurvailla. Toimii. Mukavin pyörä mulla tähän asti näihin kaikkiin tarpeisiin.

Kaikista toiveista ja tavoitteista huolimatta isolle teräs rungolle tuli maalien ja headsettien kansa painoa ehkä 300g enemmän kuin olin ajatellut mutta tuo miten pyörä käyttäytyy ja tuntuu ajossa mun ruhon alla saa nuo muutamat grammat unohtamaan. Ei sillä ole väliä. Osin MTB putkistakin kasattu gravelin ja 29erin risteytys isolle miehelle vaan taitaa vaatia isoja lukuja. 

Stack 670, Reach 400. Runko noin 2600g. Kuski n. 2m ja n. 105kg. Toivottavasti kuvakin tulee perille tänne katseltavaksi ;-).

----------


## stenu

Hieno Bice! Taitaa olla Suomen ainut? Kerro Dariolle terveisiä, jos olet yhteyksissä  :Hymy: 

Mitä tuon painoon tulee, niin se vaan on valitettavasti niin, että ylikokoemäputket ja läpiakselikilkkeet ym. kasvattaa teräsrunkojen painoja suhteessa enemmän kuin muista materiaaleista tehtyjen, joten painomielessä modernit standardit ja teräs ei ole paras yhdistelmä. Pitkä ylikokoemäputki, joka näyttäisi olevan ohentamaton (mikä tolla pituudella on varmaan ihan järkevääkin), painaa varmaan yksistään jonkun 600-700 g.

----------


## esma

> Hieno Bice! Taitaa olla Suomen ainut? Kerro Dariolle terveisiä, jos olet yhteyksissä 
> 
> Mitä tuon painoon tulee, niin se vaan on valitettavasti niin, että ylikokoemäputket ja läpiakselikilkkeet ym. kasvattaa teräsrunkojen painoja suhteessa enemmän kuin muista materiaaleista tehtyjen, joten painomielessä modernit standardit ja teräs ei ole paras yhdistelmä. Pitkä ylikokoemäputki, joka näyttäisi olevan ohentamaton (mikä tolla pituudella on varmaan ihan järkevääkin), painaa varmaan yksistään jonkun 600-700 g.



Toki. Kerrotaan. 

Vähän oli kyllä kaikilla tekijöillä samanlainen ensireaktio että överisizea ja paksua putkea pitää käyttää näillä spekseillä jolloin massaa alkaa kerääntymään joka putkessa verrattuna noihin kesken kasvusten runko kokoihin (<60cm).

Ja kyllä taitaa olla ohentamaton emäputki. Hauska projekti oli mutta aika mahdotonta oli mun mennä kommentoimaan putkivalintoja tai ehdotuksia kun piti tekijöidenkin vähän hypätä tuntemattomalle alueelle kun ei välttämättä ollut aikaisempaa kokemusta kokoluokasta.

----------


## helicomatic

> Noilla eri teräslaaduilla ei ole minkäänlaisia paino- tai jäykkyyseroja eli siis jos putkien halkaisijat ja seinämävahvuudet on samat, ovat sekä paino että jäykkyys-/joustavuusominaisuudet identtiset riippumatta siitä, että mitä tavaraa putket on. Korkeampilaatuisessa putkessa vetomurtolujuus on suurempi eli sellaisesta tehty on vahvempi, mutta sillä ei ole merkitystä, jos 4130:stakin tehty on riittävän vahva.
> 
> EU-direktiiveihin tehdyistä teräsrungoista tahtoo tulla ”tarpeettoman vahvoja” 4130-putkistakin tehtynä, koska direktiivien jäykkyysvaatimus on tarpeettoman kova teräsrunkoja ajatellen, joista tulisi riittävän kestäviä vähän vähemmän jäykkinäkin. Sama koskee tehdastetkoisia teräshaarukoitakin ja varsinkin levyjarrullisia sellaisia.







> Hieno Bice! Taitaa olla Suomen ainut? Kerro Dariolle terveisiä, jos olet yhteyksissä 
> 
> Mitä tuon painoon tulee, niin se vaan on valitettavasti niin, että ylikokoemäputket ja läpiakselikilkkeet ym. kasvattaa teräsrunkojen painoja suhteessa enemmän kuin muista materiaaleista tehtyjen, joten painomielessä modernit standardit ja teräs ei ole paras yhdistelmä. Pitkä ylikokoemäputki, joka näyttäisi olevan ohentamaton (mikä tolla pituudella on varmaan ihan järkevääkin), painaa varmaan yksistään jonkun 600-700 g.



Kiitos, samaa mieltä. Yllätyin vaan alunperin Pelagon rungon putkien ohuista seinämävahvuuksista juuri tässä nykydirektiivien kontekstissa kun kyse on kovaan ajoon tarkoitetusta rungosta. Kun tarkemmin miettii niin kyse on vain kolmesta putkesta(top tube, downtube, seat tube) ja nekin ylikoossa; paksu emäputki, etuhaarukka levyille ja chainstayt ym. ovat varmasti tujua ja painavaa kamaa että läpäisee standardit eli tämäkin Stava voi tietysti olla yllättävänkin painava. Ja lopulta paljon kovempi ja jäykempi ajaa kun joku vanha 531-runko taivutetuilla etuhaarukalla vaikka jonkun putken seinämävahvuus sattuu olemaankin sama.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> *”The ideal Grinduro course should mean that whatever bike you take is perfect for one stage, good for two and unsuitable for one.”
> 
> *https://singletrackworld.com/gritcx/...its-of-gravel/



Tästä kun vedetään vielä piiru vasempaan, niin siitä tulee vielä seuraava iso juttu: lisätään vähän pidempiä (5 km+) ajokelvottomia pätkiä, niin hupia piisaa.

(Kaivoin just varastosta Salomonin Fellraiserit ja lähden ehkä huomenna rennosti testaamaan ajatusta: raiserit vaihtuu jalkaan pidemmille mahdollisesti ajokelvottomille osuuksille)

----------


## JackOja

Miksi fillarilenkille pitäisi sisällyttää ajokelvottomia pätkiä? Joskushan niitä tulee etenkin vv-ruutujen kanssa väkisinkin, mutta...

----------


## K.Kuronen

^ei missään tapauksessa pidä, mutta touhu saattaisi tuoda uutta kokemista ja pohtimista: esim. jos pyörää on kannettava olalla, niin kaikki tarvittava olisi ehkä oltava repussa. Ainakin itse koen pitkästä aikaa pientä innostumista.

----------


## stenu

> Tästä kun vedetään vielä piiru vasempaan, niin siitä tulee vielä seuraava iso juttu: lisätään vähän pidempiä (5 km+) ajokelvottomia pätkiä, niin hupia piisaa.
> 
> (Kaivoin just varastosta Salomonin Fellraiserit ja lähden ehkä huomenna rennosti testaamaan ajatusta: raiserit vaihtuu jalkaan pidemmille mahdollisesti ajokelvottomille osuuksille)



MTB-rogaining-kisoissa olen pari kertaa nähnyt kaverin, joka ajaa jollain gg/cx-tyyppisellä pyörällä juoksukengät pakkarilla. Rastit eivät aina välttämättä ole sellaisissa paikoissa, että rastille asti pääsee pyörällä ja toisin kuin pyöräsuunnistuksessa, ei rogainingeissa pyörää tarvitse kuskata rastille asti. jos ajettavat reitit on kovin kiertäviä voi juoksukenkätaktiikalla voittaa joissain paikoin metsän läpi oikaisemalla ja tilanteesta riippuen pyörää mukana raahaten tai ei.

Legendaarisessa 3 Peaks Cyclo-Cross -kisassa briteissä on pitempiä ajokelvottomia osuuksia. Jotkut on perinteisesti viritelleet erilaisa pehmusteita ym. virityksiä vaakaputkiin, että kantaminen olisi helpompaa, mutta kenkienvaihtotaktiikoista en ole lukenut  :Hymy: 

Kovilla pyöräilykengät on kyllä esim. Lapin poluilla seikkaillessa, kun ajoittain joutuu tunkkailemaan rakkakivikoissa. Pyöräilykengän pohjat on aika kuluvaista tavaraa niissä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Tuosta kun matkaa pidennetään, vaihdetaan alusta pääosin sorateille ja otetaan eväät reppuun, niin konsepti alkaa olla kasassa. Olettaisin, että kevyet vaihtokengät jouduttaisivat kävelyä ja tekisi siitä sekä mukavampaa, että turvallisempaa.

Uskoisin, että tuskin on mitään hienompaa, kuin istahtaminen kannolle kannettuaan ensin pyörää muutamia kilometrejä -antaa hien kuivahtaa ja kuunnella tikan naputtavan keloa. Ja kävelyn jälkeen sorataival saattaisi suorastaan lentää.

----------


## MAS

> Miksi fillarilenkille pitäisi sisällyttää ajokelvottomia pätkiä? Joskushan niitä tulee etenkin vv-ruutujen kanssa väkisinkin, mutta...



Kappas vaan, luulin että tämä olisi "arkea" muillekin gravelisteille ATB-hengessä. Kehä III:n ulkopuolella riittää lähes loputtomasti hienoja metsäautoteitä tutkittavaksi, joista moni loppuu umpikujaan, mutta seuraavan metsäautotien pää on yleensä siedettävän matkan päässä - välillä loikka onnistuu myös sivusuunnassa kesken tiepätkää. Kevyt kuitu-gravel kulkee iloisesti olkapäällä ja pehmoisessa metsässä mtb-kengät on niin siedettävät tossutella että ei alle puolen kilsan tallusteluun tulisi vielä mieleen vaihtaa lenkkareita jalkaan, mutta mielenkiintoinen idea tuokin.





> ^Tuosta kun matkaa pidennetään, vaihdetaan alusta pääosin sorateille ja otetaan eväät reppuun, niin konsepti alkaa olla kasassa. Olettaisin, että kevyet vaihtokengät jouduttaisivat kävelyä ja tekisi siitä sekä mukavampaa, että turvallisempaa.
> 
> Uskoisin, että tuskin on mitään hienompaa, kuin istahtaminen kannolle kannettuaan ensin pyörää muutamia kilometrejä -antaa hien kuivahtaa ja kuunnella tikan naputtavan keloa. Ja kävelyn jälkeen sorataival saattaisi suorastaan lentää.



Huonoa tuuria tahi ei, niin kohtuullisen merkittävällä prosentilla nuo omat umpimetsä oikaisut ovat olleet ihan muuta kuin mukavaa rentoa kävelyä jonka lopuksi istutaan kannonnokkaan  :Hymy:  Pääset 100-200 metriä umpimetsään niin ensimmäinen pikku seuralainen lyöttäytyy mukaan, sitten seurakunta alkaakin ripeästi kerääntyä paikalle. Näissä oloissa isoin tarve olisi ollut joku teline jolla saisi kännykän karttasovelluksen pidettyä naaman edessä kun sprintataan pusikon lävitse yrityksenä pysyä oikeassa suunnassa kohti seuraavaa tietä, toinen käsi kun menee pyörän olkapäällä kannatteluun ja toinen oksien haromiseen pois tieltä & tasapainon hakemiseen. Kun tielle sitten päästään niin haukotaan happea ja tehdään ensiapuna harvennushakkuuta seuralaisille.

----------


## JackOja

> Kappas vaan, luulin että tämä olisi "arkea" muillekin gravelisteille ATB-hengessä. Kehä III:n ulkopuolella riittää lähes loputtomasti hienoja metsäautoteitä tutkittavaksi, joista moni loppuu umpikujaan, mutta seuraavan metsäautotien pää on yleensä siedettävän matkan päässä - välillä loikka onnistuu myös sivusuunnassa kesken tiepätkää. Kevyt kuitu-gravel kulkee iloisesti olkapäällä ja pehmoisessa metsässä mtb-kengät on niin siedettävät tossutella että ei alle puolen kilsan tallusteluun tulisi vielä mieleen vaihtaa lenkkareita jalkaan, mutta mielenkiintoinen idea tuokin...



On ihan arkea täälläkin ja melko paljon minäkin ajelen Kehä III ulkopuolella nimenomaan mieluiten metsäteitä korvessa, jotka joskus päättyvät silmukkaan ja oikaisen metsän läpi seuraavaan silmukkaan tms. ja kannan sikakevyttä titaanigräveliä olkapäällä iloisesti... tosin Vibram-pohjaisillla kävelykelpoisilla pyöräilykengillä enkä kaipaa erikseen kävelykenkiä messiin. 

Mun pointti oli sellainen, että noita nyt tulee. En varta vasten ala speksaamaan sellaista reittiä, jossa saa mahdollisimman paljon kävellä metsässä fillari olkapäällä _ajamisen sijaan_. 
Usein yllättäen löytyy karttaan merkitsemättömiä ajokelpoisia polkujakin - tai päinvastoin.

Ja tosiaan, hirvikärpäset imee!

----------


## stenu

> Kehä III ulkopuolella



Joo eikös se ole vähän niin, että true gravel lyfe alkaa Kehä III:sen ulkopuolelta. Sen sisäpuoli on siirtymää..  :Hymy:

----------


## MAS

^ Ehkä tässä pointti siinä miten pitkiä tetsaus / tunkkaus osuuksia reittiin rakentelee. Nuo helposti tulevat ja hanskattavat on usein 100-200m ja monasti vielä joku taluteltava polku. Mutta kartalla on tullut kyllä jo hahmoteltua reittejä jotka vaatisivat huomattavasti pitempiä osuuksia metsässä tallustelua. Ilman hirvikärppästen uhkaa tulisi varmaan useammin tuollaisia reittejä koeponnistettuakin. Ehkä pitäisi kokeilla kuitenkin niitä lenkkareita koska polkujuoksusta & maastopyöräilystä kokemus on että kärppästen uhka pienenee oleellisesti kun etenemisvauhti on vähintään ripeätä juoksuvauhtia. Tiheiköt ja avohakkuut vain on surmaa fillarin kanssa kun jää jumiin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Gravellin pitää olla siis tuskaista ja vaikeaa.

----------


## nure

^Vihdoinkin selvisi miten gravel eroaa muista pyöristä...

----------


## imartika

> Gravellin pitää olla siis tuskaista ja vaikeaa.



Taidan peruuttaa gravel-pyörän tilauksen. Parempi vaan ylipainoisen ikäihmisen pysyä maasturin ja maantiepyörän satulassa. Ja aika-ajopyörän.

Edit: Ei tietenkään pidä provosoitua, tämähän on vain hieno asia että meitä on joka lähtöön saman harrastuksen parissa. Tilaus saa pysyä voimassaa.

----------


## Teemu H

Minä olen lopettanut oikomisen ja metsässä rämpimisen. Harrastan pyöräilyä, en kävelyä, saakeli sentään. Nyt ajan siis mieluummin pitkänkin ylimääräisen lenkin VV-ruuduille, kuin pusken suon läpi lyhyttä reittiä  :Hymy:

----------


## Puskis

> Minä olen lopettanut oikomisen ja metsässä rämpimisen. Harrastan pyöräilyä, en kävelyä, saakeli sentään. Nyt ajan siis mieluummin pitkänkin ylimääräisen lenkin VV-ruuduille, kuin pusken suon läpi lyhyttä reittiä



Erittäin viisaita sanoja! Joku satelliittikuvasta bongattu metsäkoneura on tosimaailmassa yleensä tiheää ojitettua risukkoa, jossa on vaikea edetä ilman pyörääkin. Oli taas koko kesän sääret komeilla verinaarmuilla parin tällaisen rupeaman jäljiltä. Läpipääsemättömän ryteikön lisäksi tuntuu yleisimmät biotoopit olevan avohakkuualue ja pelto.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Nyt ajan siis mieluummin pitkänkin ylimääräisen lenkin VV-ruuduille, kuin pusken suon läpi lyhyttä reittiä



Sama meininki täällä, juuri törmäsinkin sun rämpimiseen kun tsekkasin miten yhdelle ruudulle vois päästä. 

Vanha kansa oli viisasta: "parempi virsta väärää kuin vaaksa vaaraa".

Kartassa ja ilmakuvassa ON metsäura. Se neropatti, joka on kopioinut tuon OSM:iin olis voinut tarkistaa paikan.

----------


## stenu

Ja pro pyöränkantelussa juomapullot tietenkin korvataan Pedaledin juomaliivillä.

----------


## JackOja

Juu ei kiitos kun maastopyöräilyssäkin on nyttemmin huomannut miten paljon kivempaa ilman reppua.

Mutta mikäs toi (Petervaryn?) stongan yläpuolella oleva mokkula on? Näyttää inhalaattorilta tai ruokinta-automaatilta.

----------


## Hower

Alkaa nyt tuntua siltä, että mukana tulis kuljettaa vesuria. Kotelon sitä varten voisi siististi integroida johonkin?

----------


## stenu

> Juu ei kiitos kun maastopyöräilyssäkin on huomannut miten paljon kivempaa ilman reppua.
> 
> Mutta mikäs toi (Petervaryn?) stongan yläpuolella oleva mokkula on? Näyttää inhalaattorilta tai ruokinta-automaatilta.



Vai vilkkuvalo ja piipaalaite? Kevyt on ainakin, kun kuidusta väsätyltä näyttäisi.

----------


## duris

> Juu ei kiitos kun maastopyöräilyssäkin on nyttemmin huomannut miten paljon kivempaa ilman reppua.
> 
> Mutta mikäs toi (Petervaryn?) stongan yläpuolella oleva mokkula on? Näyttää inhalaattorilta tai ruokinta-automaatilta.



Eikös nuo ole aerotikkujen padit. On vaan jollain vityksellä käännetty pystyyn pois tieltä.

----------


## stenu

> Alkaa nyt tuntua siltä, että mukana tulis kuljettaa vesuria. Kotelon sitä varten voisi siististi integroida johonkin?



Mitä, eiks teidän gravelvarustukseen kuulu kirves?

----------


## Hower

^ No juurikin noin!

----------


## paaton

> Eikös nuo ole aerotikkujen padit. On vaan jollain vityksellä käännetty pystyyn pois tieltä.



Aika näppärät. Pitkässä ajossa saa myös yliotteenkin käyttöön tarvittaessa.

----------


## MAS

> Sama meininki täällä, juuri törmäsinkin sun rämpimiseen kun tsekkasin miten yhdelle ruudulle vois päästä. 
> 
> Vanha kansa oli viisasta: "parempi virsta väärää kuin vaaksa vaaraa".
> 
> Kartassa ja ilmakuvassa ON metsäura. Se neropatti, joka on kopioinut tuon OSM:iin olis voinut tarkistaa paikan



Ei ole maailma ihan valmis vielä mutta positiivista edistymistä on polkujen kartoituksen suhteen ympäri Suomea, etupäässä kiitos maastofillaristien, mutta kontribuutioita myös polkujuoksijoilta ja varmaan gravelisteilta kanssa. Toki noita ohareitakin tulee kun joku kopioi OSM:ään polun MML:n maastokartoista kuvitellen että se MML:n maastotietokanta olisi jotenkin ajamukaista ja päivittyvää noiden polujen osalta. Mutta etupäässä omat kokemukset on varsin hyvin osuvia myös maastopyöräily-keskittymien ulkopuolelta gravel-retkiltä, toki se mikä on maastopyörälle ajettavaa ei ole aina gravelille sama asia.

Oheisessa kuvassa näkyy luokiteltujen (mtb-scale eli teknisyys maastofillarin kannalta) polkujen kokonaispituus Suomessa viimeisen parin vuoden kehityksenä (x-akseli aikajana).

----------


## jankki

> Mikäs versio? 3 viikkoa takaperin laitoin 7 1by:n tilaukseen - arvioitu toimitus syyskuun puolivälissä. Pariin kertaan oman tilauksen jälkeen saatavuus on ollut niin, että toimituksen olisi saanut heinäkuun loppuun - elokuun alkuun, mutta oman tilauksen päivämäärä pysynyt kokoajan tuossa samassa. Pitkiä viikkoja



Ja eilen kilahti pelätty viesti sähköpostiin, että arvioitu toimitus siirtyy lokakuun puolelle, nyyh.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Mitä, eiks teidän gravelvarustukseen kuulu kirves?



No ei kun tuossa kohtaa on vipulukko-Winchester valmiina.  :Hymy:

----------


## kaakku

> Ja eilen kilahti pelätty viesti sähköpostiin, että arvioitu toimitus siirtyy lokakuun puolelle, nyyh.



Mä sain kanssa, joskaan en Canyonilta, että tilaamani rungon toimitus siirtyy lokakuun lopulta marraskuun lopulle. Harmittaa, sillä joulukuussa alkaa gravelointikelit todennäköisesti olla aika vähissä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ^ Ehkä tässä pointti siinä miten pitkiä tetsaus / tunkkaus osuuksia reittiin rakentelee. Nuo helposti tulevat ja hanskattavat on usein 100-200m ja monasti vielä joku taluteltava polku. Mutta kartalla on tullut kyllä jo hahmoteltua reittejä jotka vaatisivat huomattavasti pitempiä osuuksia metsässä tallustelua. Ilman hirvikärppästen uhkaa tulisi varmaan useammin tuollaisia reittejä koeponnistettuakin. Ehkä pitäisi kokeilla kuitenkin niitä lenkkareita koska polkujuoksusta & maastopyöräilystä kokemus on että kärppästen uhka pienenee oleellisesti kun etenemisvauhti on vähintään ripeätä juoksuvauhtia. Tiheiköt ja avohakkuut vain on surmaa fillarin kanssa kun jää jumiin.



Mun ajatuksen tynkä tässä oli, että ei ehkä umpimetsään, vaan sellaiseen, mihin saattaisi lähteä patikoimaan muutenkin pieni reppu selässä, sellaista, mihin ei gravelilla normaalisti suuntaisi ajamaan.

Itse kävin koeponnistamassa ajatusta Vaskijärven luonnonpuiston poluilla ja vähän muuallakin. Osa poluista olisi ollut pätkän ajettavissa, mutta kun olin siirtynyt jalkamieheksi, niin kävelin ja muistini mukaan kyseisessä luonnonpuistossa ei saisi edes poluilla ajaa.

Eikä tämä tuntunut ollenkaan ikävältä: viihdyn ulkoilmassa ja lisäksi reissusta jäi mukavasti kokonaisvaltaisesti rasitettu olo. Muutama hirvikärpänen tosin teki tuttavuutta.

----------


## Puskis

Jokin aika sitten toisaalla oli puhetta tommosista reppuun kiinnitettävistä pyörätelineistä. Oli varmaan muitakin toteutustapoja ja valmistajia.
https://pushcomponents.com/produkt/hookabike/?lang=en

----------


## stenu

Milloin nähdään kaupoissa ensimmäiset bikehiking-pyörät? Kuten gravel, mutta hieman korkeampi runko, jotta on helpompi kantaa ja ehkä vannejarrut painonsäästön vuoksi - vähän niin kuin ne sellaiset cyclocross-pyörät joskus muinoin..  :Hymy:

----------


## Fuuga

> Milloin nähdään kaupoissa ensimmäiset bikehiking-pyörät? Kuten gravel, mutta hieman korkeampi runko, jotta on helpompi kantaa ja ehkä vannejarrut painonsäästön vuoksi - vähän niin kuin ne sellaiset cyclocross-pyörät joskus muinoin..



Multa on vapautumassa kohta tuollainen kunhan saan tehtyä dynamokiekon ensin tuohon uuteen.  Varmaankin hinta 1500 -> kun uutena maksoi 1500 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Milloin nähdään kaupoissa ensimmäiset bikehiking-pyörät? Kuten gravel, mutta hieman korkeampi runko, jotta on helpompi kantaa ja ehkä vannejarrut painonsäästön vuoksi - vähän niin kuin ne sellaiset cyclocross-pyörät joskus muinoin..



Ja paikat pullotelineille ja muut kiinnikkeet puuttuvat: ei lokareita, ei tarakoita.

----------


## JackOja

Ja maksimissaan 33 mm leveät renkaat ettei niistäkään kerry turhaa painoa.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Mutta sitten on keksitty krossari uudestaan ja se ei käy. Laitetaan lajityypilliselle bikehik(e)ing-pyörälle vaatimukseksi vähintään 47-milliset 650b-renkaat.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Milloin nähdään kaupoissa ensimmäiset bikehiking-pyörät? Kuten gravel, mutta hieman korkeampi runko, jotta on helpompi kantaa ja ehkä vannejarrut painonsäästön vuoksi - vähän niin kuin ne sellaiset cyclocross-pyörät joskus muinoin..



Hyvä ajatus. Sitten jos tosiaan vielä saisi niihin bikehiKing- pyöriin keskiön vähän korkeammalle niin ei kannot eikä avolouhikot haittaisi niin pyörän tunkkaamsita. Ihan niinkuin niissä cycloissa taisi olla aikanaan.

----------


## nure

^Miksei suoraan 26" kiekkoihin mennä, riittävän karkeat 2.2" alle...

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Mä lähtisin siitä liikkelle, että ollaan laajennetun gravelin käsitteen kanssa tekemisissä: ajetaan runsaasti sorateitä ja lisäksi patikoidaan vähäistä enemmän.

----------


## ViP

> ^Miksei suoraan 26" kiekkoihin mennä, riittävän karkeat 2.2" alle...



Tai jopa mullet-ratkaisu? 29" eteen ja 27.5" ellei peräti 26" taakse. Toimii kuulemma dh- ja enduro-kisoissa, joten pitäisi sopia myös graveliin kuin nenä päähän. Pyörän kanssa voisi vaeltaa jonkun sopivan nousun päälle, josta olisi sitten hauska lasketella alas. Dropperipostilla satula alas ja tulta päin! 

Lukkopolkimetkin voisi suoraan vaihtaa fläteiksi, niin ei tarvitsisi turhaan kantaa kaksia kenkiä, vaan samoilla monoilla voisi suorittaa kävelyt ja ajot.

 :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kahdet kengät jotain lyhyttä puskatunkkausta varten on turhaa. Useimmilla maastopyöräilyyn tarkoitetuilla kengillä voi aivan hyvin tunkata kilometrikaupalla.

----------


## Teemu H

^Näin on, mutta talvella voisi olla sukset mukana. Vielä kun kehitettäisiin SPD-yhteensopivat siteet, vai onkohan jo olemassa?  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

^suksia pitää pystyä kääntämään, jolloin kiertämällä aukeava klossi ei kuulosta toimivalle. Mutta on nykyisin kestäviä ja toimivia yleissiteitä, joihin sopii mikä vaan kenkä. Pulottava klossi voi tietty haitata joitakin sidemalleja.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^^Olen ruutuja hakiessa uittanut ajokenkiä suossa ja vastaavaa, mutta silloin tarkoituksena oli päästä tiettyyn paikkaan lähes hinnalla millä hyvänsä. Mutta kuietenkin ensin tutkin muita vaihtoehtoja.

Vähän läpällä heittämäni jutun ajatuksena oli haarukoida, miten houkuttelisin itseni bikehikingin pariin, ihan halusta ja vapaaehtoisesti. Vaikka voisin, eli se olisi mahdollista, tehdä tätä ajokengillä, niin tekemättä jäisi, siis minulta.

Vaihdettuani sorapyörään 650b-kiekot ajot suuntautuivat aivan itsestään huonommalle alustalle ja poluillekin. Pyörän nosto olalle on luonteva jatko, mutta sellaisilla ehdoilla ja varusteilla, joilla se oikeasti tapahtuu.

(Kevytretkeilijät tietävät, että parisataa grammaa jalassa vastaa noin kiloa repussa. Kevyillä tossuilla on kevyt kävellä)

----------


## Marcus84

Terve, aloin tässä katselemaan pitkästä aikaa fillaria kevyeen lenkkeilyyn ja tämä xxl:n graveli vaikuttaa houkuttelevalta. 
Tuossa lukee että mainostuote ja voimassa 12.9 asti niin millä hinnalla ne on noita normaalisti myynyt ?

https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-lite-21-...0aAgR_EALw_wcB

----------


## nure

^ Ei ainakaan paljoa tuota arvokkaampi ole, kai jossain kahdeksansadan nurkilla pyörii...
Suositan hieman enemmän panostamaan, jossain vaiheessa kun haluaa/joutuu osia niin tulee kalliiksi tuollaisen kasin uusiminen...

----------


## hitlike

> Terve, aloin tässä katselemaan pitkästä aikaa fillaria kevyeen lenkkeilyyn ja tämä xxl:n graveli vaikuttaa houkuttelevalta. 
> Tuossa lukee että mainostuote ja voimassa 12.9 asti niin millä hinnalla ne on noita normaalisti myynyt ?
> 
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-lite-21-...0aAgR_EALw_wcB



Se seuraava malli on paljon parempi hinta laatu-suhteeltaan. Hintaeroa vain 300€ ja erona ainakin tubelesskiekot, GRX voimansiirto nestejarrulla ja läpiakselit. Näyttää koot olevan kiven alla mutta noita on tullut ja mennyt pitkin kesää. Jos ei ihan akuutti juttu ole niin kyselisin ainakin tuon perään.

https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-ltd-2x10...179896_1_style

----------


## Kuminauha

Ite ollu varsin tyytyväinen tuohon GX malliin. Tuli maastopyörän kaveriksi seikkailulenkeille ja yleiseen suhailuun alustasta huolimatta. Helppoja polkujakin tulee ajettua aika-ajoin. Jarrut toimii hienosti 1-2 sormella. Itse renkaat ei oo tubeless ready, mutta kiekot on. Tosin nekin joutuu itse teippaa ja venttiilit hommaa, mikäli tubeless käyttöä halajaa.

----------


## nure

Tuo Hitin suosittelema ehdottomasti parempi kuin kysyjän alkuperäinen...

----------


## serveelo

Terve!

Gravelpyörä löytynyt, mutta osasarja vielä mietityttää. 
Shimano GRX RX815 DI2 (11 spd, 11-34) vs SRAM Force eTap AXS1 (12 spd, 10-36). Hinta SRAM-osasarjalla on 600 euroa halvempi (alennuksessa).

En ole näistä hyvin perillä, olen ajanut aiemmin vain shimanon 105:lla.
Tämä graveli tule palvelemaan myös ainoana maantiepyöränä, joten maantiekiekkojen hankinta myös edessä. Lisäksi ajan kesällä triathlonpyörää, nykyinen on mekaanisilla Shimanon 105 osilla, mutta pyörä saattaa mennä myös vaihtoon, jolloin tähän "graveliin" hankittavia maantiekiekkoja voisi käyttää myös tulevassa uudessa triathlonpyörässä.

Onko palstalaisilla mielipiteitä kumpaan osasarjaan kannattaisi päätyä? 2x eturattaat soveltuvat ilmeisesti hiukan paremmin maantieajoon, mutta onko 600 lisäeuron arvoiset?

----------


## kaakku

Tuossa joutuu valitsemaan kahden erinomaisen välillä. Käy kokeilemassa molempia ja valkkaa paremmin sinulle sopiva. Itsellä gravelreitit on senverta seikkailupainotteisia, että 40-40 välitys on juuri passeli, eli kannattaa ainakin selvittää voiko Sramiin vaihtaa laajempiskaalaista pakkaa. Toki jos ajaa KOVAA, niin 38/40-36 voi olla ihan riittävä.

Mulla on Di2 1x systeemi ja toimiihan se kuin junan vessa, kunhan muistaa muutaman kerran vuodessa ladata akun. Sähkön edut tulevat ehkä VIELÄ paremmin esiin jos on myös etuvaihtaja, 1x systeemissä hyvä mekaaninen toimii myös todella hyvin.

----------


## Fuuga

> Onko palstalaisilla mielipiteitä kumpaan osasarjaan kannattaisi päätyä? 2x eturattaat soveltuvat ilmeisesti hiukan paremmin maantieajoon, mutta onko 600 lisäeuron arvoiset?



Maantielle 1x saattaa olla riittämätön ja/tai pykälät turhan kaukana toisistaan. 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## nure

SRAM on langaton...

----------


## MAS

> Terve!
> 
> Gravelpyörä löytynyt, mutta osasarja vielä mietityttää. 
> Shimano GRX RX815 DI2 (11 spd, 11-34) vs SRAM Force eTap AXS1 (12 spd, 10-36). Hinta SRAM-osasarjalla on 600 euroa halvempi (alennuksessa).
> 
> En ole näistä hyvin perillä, olen ajanut aiemmin vain shimanon 105:lla.
> Tämä graveli tule palvelemaan myös ainoana maantiepyöränä, joten maantiekiekkojen hankinta myös edessä. Lisäksi ajan kesällä triathlonpyörää, nykyinen on mekaanisilla Shimanon 105 osilla, mutta pyörä saattaa mennä myös vaihtoon, jolloin tähän "graveliin" hankittavia maantiekiekkoja voisi käyttää myös tulevassa uudessa triathlonpyörässä.
> 
> Onko palstalaisilla mielipiteitä kumpaan osasarjaan kannattaisi päätyä? 2x eturattaat soveltuvat ilmeisesti hiukan paremmin maantieajoon, mutta onko 600 lisäeuron arvoiset?



2x eturattaita en miettisi ekana 600 euron kysymyksenä vaan mitä ajaa ja mihin on tottunut: Jos ajaa paljon maantietä, myös kovilla ryhmälenkeillä tai kisaa ja jalat on totutettu tiettyyn optimikadenssiin niin 2x selvä voittaja. Jos taas ajaa vaihtelevaa "rolling-hills" gravelia ja / tai haluaakin totuttaa jalkoja vähän sietämään muutakin kuin optimikadenssia niin 1x on oikein jees. Toisekseen valinnat tässä vaikuttaa myös tulevan triathlonpyörän vaihteistoon koska SRAM ja Shimano ei täysin yhteensopivia ole näissä +11s systeemeissä.

Itsellä SRAM, kokeiltu on Di2 myös. Oma näkymys SRAM-eduista:
- Vaihdeläpyskät toimii myös talvihanskoilla tiukoissa tilanteissa toisin kuin Di2 jolla pitää osua oikeaan kahdesta vierekkäisestä pienemmästä lätkästä
- 12s vs. 11s kuulostaa pieneltä erolta mutta kun on tullut ajettua maasturilla aikanaan muutama vuosi 1x11s ja sitten upgreidi 1x12s niin kyllä se yksikin lisäpykälä 1x vaihteistossa nimenomaan teki selvän ja merkittävän eron, vielä enemmän toki maasturin laajalla pakalla (Force eTAP saa taakse muuten laajempiakin vaihtoehtoja kuin tuo 10-36)

Itse ottaisin SRAM eTapin vs. Di2 graveliin hetkeäkään epäröimättä vaikka hintaero olisi tuo 600euroa Shimanon hyväksi...Maantiepyörään voisin Shimanoakin harkita.

----------


## Aakoo

Eikö sillä kuudella huntilla saa Sramiin etuvaihtajan ja rattaat, jos niitä jää kaipaamaan?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Itsellä SRAM, kokeiltu on Di2 myös. Oma näkymys SRAM-eduista:
> - Vaihdeläpyskät toimii myös talvihanskoilla tiukoissa tilanteissa toisin kuin Di2 jolla pitää osua oikeaan kahdesta vierekkäisestä pienemmästä lätkästä



Tähän semmoinen pikku korjaus, että ainakin itselläni on ohjelmoitu GRX Di2 1x11 systeemi niin, että oikeasta kahvasta kaikki 3 namiskaa vaihtavat raskaammalle ja vasemmassa kahvassa kaikki 3 namiskaa vaihtavat kevyemmälle. Tämä juuri siitä syystä, että aikaisemmin oli käytössä Sramin Force 2x12 AXS systeemi ja pidin tuosta logiikasta. Muuten en kyllä erityisemmin pitänyt Sramin osasarjasta. Ainoana plussana tuo langattomuus. Miinuksina äänekäs ketju, ketjua keskiön/rattaan väliin pudottava etuvaihtaja(sramin oma chain catcher oli myös, mutta sekin on aivan paska ohut tulitikku mikä ei tosiaan estä ketjun tippumista tuonne).

----------


## Föhn

^Kokeilitko ketjun ääntämisen eliminoimiseen micro adjustmentia?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> ^Kokeilitko ketjun ääntämisen eliminoimiseen micro adjustmentia?



Kyllä siinä tuli kaikki kokeiltua ja kaikki oli säädöissä, mutta tuo sramin flattop ketju on huomattavasti äänekkäämpi, kuin "normaalit" ketjut. Ei häiritsevästi, mutta kyllä mielummin ajelen Shimanon sähköillä jatkossa maantiellä ja grävelissä. Maastopuolen AXS seteistä ei ole kokemusta ja se maastoketjuhan on ns. normaaliketju, jos on siis päätymässä 1x12 ratkaisuun.

----------


## Föhn

Jep. Yleisesti ottaen tuota on aika äänekkäänä pidetty. Eräs tuttu huoltomieskin sanoi samaa. Omani, tosin 1x12 on aika äänetön. Sekin rätisi aluksi mutta tuo mikrosäätö teki siitä lähes äänettömän. Sramihan kauppaa vaimenninrinkuloita rattaiden väliin, ainakin niin mitä sen niin ymmärsin. Tai liekö sitten vaikutusta ratastuksella joka omassa konkelissa on  10-28/46

----------


## MAS

^ Ihan fiksua jos Shimanonkin saa nykyään toimimaan tuolla logiikalla. 3 namiskaa? No onhan siinä sitten vaihtoehtoja sormille hamuilla. Maastomiehenä tykkään SRAMin yhdestä isosta läpyskästä jota hiplatessa ei jää epäselväksi tuliko vaihto tehtyä vai ei. Oma setuppi ei kyllä erityisiä ääniä pitele, toisaalta en ole niille kovin herkkä muutenkaan gravel-touhuissa. Tuon eTapin fiitseri on muuten myös se, että taakse voi vaihtaa myös maastosarjan AXS vaihtajan, itsellä Eagle AXS & 10-50 kasetti (ja sen myötä normi 12s ketju). Olikos Shimanolla mahdollisuus samaan tai muuten taakse niin pitkähäkkinen vaihtaja jolla saa myös maastokasetin käyttöön?

----------


## MAS

^^ Ja täytynee ehkä myöntää että SRAMiin on tässä hieman ylimääräistä tunnetta sen takia että innovoivat 1x:n kun Shimano samaan aikaan vain nysväsi innovaatio-rintamalla.

----------


## penyeach

> SRAM on langaton...



Osaisiko joku selittää, mikä arvo langattomuudella tarkkaan ottaen on pyörän omistajalle, joka ei kasaa fillaria itse tai siirtele järjestelmiä pyörästä toiseen? Minusta käyttäjälle arvo on negatiivinen (enemmän akkukapasiteettia mukana ja ladattavana) ja hyötyjänä on vain asentaja.

----------


## Hower

Missä se Sramin akku on? Vai onko molemmissa vaihtajissa joku hikinen miniakku? Ladataanko niitä erikseen...
No ei kiitos, jostain syystä.

----------


## Föhn

Siellähän se hikinen miniakku on. Vaihtajissa. Ja nappiparistot kahvoissa. Jokunen tuhat on takana ja kerran on takavihtajan akku ladattu. Kahvoihin ei vielä kertaakaan. Appsi tosin vilkuttaa punaista että 2-3 viikkoa olisi aikaa ennekuin loppuu. Pitääpä käydä patterikaupassa.

----------


## Hower

^ No ei siinä sitten mitään. Tietämättömänä möykkäsin

----------


## nure

Peny, pitkälti näissä keskusteluissa muka henkilöitä jotka rakentaa pyörimään eikä hae niitä puodeista valmiina. Jos kuulut siihen kategoriaan että osta ja huollatat liikkeessä niin koko aihe ei ole sinua kiinnostava. Mutta niille jotka rakentavat on olennaista se että mihin esim. akun ja ohjausyksikön sijoittajaa...

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Täydestä langattomuudesta on isoa etua, jos pyörässä kokeillaan eri putkiosia ja muita, että jos on harrastepyörä laajemmassa mielessä, kuin pelkässä ajamisessa.

----------


## Taimo M.

> Kyllä siinä tuli kaikki kokeiltua ja kaikki oli säädöissä, mutta tuo sramin flattop ketju on huomattavasti äänekkäämpi, kuin "normaalit" ketjut. Ei häiritsevästi, mutta kyllä mielummin ajelen Shimanon sähköillä jatkossa maantiellä ja grävelissä. Maastopuolen AXS seteistä ei ole kokemusta ja se maastoketjuhan on ns. normaaliketju, jos on siis päätymässä 1x12 ratkaisuun.



Onko tuossa flattop ketjussa joku pointti? Vai oliko vain näön vuoksi. Itse en sitä edes harkinnut, kun uusin ketjuja forceen. Toki mulla on 1x12.

----------


## nure

^Samaa itsekin meinasin kysyä, kylläkin tällä hetkellä kaikki laadukkaammat ketjut ja rataspakat loppu maailmalta...

----------


## sollikainen

> Onko tuossa flattop ketjussa joku pointti? Vai oliko vain näön vuoksi. Itse en sitä edes harkinnut, kun uusin ketjuja forceen. Toki mulla on 1x12.



SRAM markkinoi sitä juurikin hiljaisempana ja kestävämpänä kuin perinteinen ketju. Minulla grailissa myös flattop ketju, joka on äänekkäämpi kuin shimano. Mitä pikaisesti katselin, niin esim maastopuolen eagle ketju ei taida olla yhteensopiva force 12s kanssa. Onko viisammilla tietoa?

----------


## stenu

> Onko tuossa flattop ketjussa joku pointti? Vai oliko vain näön vuoksi. Itse en sitä edes harkinnut, kun uusin ketjuja forceen. Toki mulla on 1x12.




No on siinä sen verran pointtia, että Forcen vaihtaja ja Sramin 12-pykäläiset maantiepakat ei oikein muilla toimi. Jos on MTB-vaihtaja ja -pakka, niin sitten flat top -ketjua ei kuulukaan käyttää.

Sillä perusteella, mitä ole Force etap -pyörien perässä olen ajellut, niin on se ainakin tosi äänekäs vaihtaessaan, jopa teräsrungossa ja kaikuvassa kuiturungissa vielä korostuneeemmin.

(Kun olen tottunut äänettömästi vaihtavaan mekaaniseen 11-pykäläiseen teräsrungossa, meinaa ärsyttää vaihteistoäänet ton Stigmatan kanssa jo pelkästään rungon vuoksi siinä. Muutenkin mä olen päätynyt arvottamaan asiat itselleni niin, että en koe hyötyväni sähkövaihteista yhtään mitään sellaista, millä olisi todellista lisäarvoa ajamisen kannalta enkä kaipaa sitä, että fillariakin pitäisi laitailla, edes harvoin, saatika ohjelmoida appien avulla tms. Elämässä on elektroniikkaa ihan tarpeeksi jo muutenkin. Mikä ei varmaan ollut kenellekään uutta, joten voitte haukkua luddiitiksi ihan vapaasti  :Hymy:  - ja sen verran otan kuitenkin heti takas, että jos toi Stiggy jää talliin, niin ehkä siihen voisin varovaisesti harkita. Vaihtaa nimittäin huonommin mekaaniset tuommoisessa pyörässä, jossa vaijerit on vedetty sisäkautta täyspitkinä vs. perinteiset avovaijerit.)

----------


## JohannesP

^
Aamen. Harmillinen tämä nykyinen trendi, jolla saadaan myytyä sähköt jo pakollisena varusteena tavisharrastajallekkin. 

Oliko täällä jollakin jo pidempää käyttökokemusta Campan Ekarista?

----------


## Föhn

Sehän aiheuttaa eniten harmia ja mielipahaa niille käyttäjäryhmille joilla ei sähköä vaihteissa kulje. Mutta lisättäköön että saahan sitä mielipiteensä ilmaista ja pitääkin. Itse pystyn elämään sujuvasti symbioosissa sähköisten ja mekaanisten kanssa. 2 fillaria mekaanisilla, 1 sähköinen. Eikä mulla ole juurikaan julkista mielipidettä sähköinen vs mekaaninen johtuen juuri siitä se tuntuu menevän tunteisiin. Työporukan vannoutunut vannejarrumies tuntuu aina surkuttelevan levarifillariani kun kurvaa työmaalle. Helevatan omituista että että se näinkin vanhana juttuna vielä kaihertaa.

----------


## Plus

> Oliko täällä jollakin jo pidempää käyttökokemusta Campan Ekarista?



+ Jarrut mielestäni paremmat kuin Shimano tai Sram droppitanko-hydrauliset
+ Ei häiritseviä hyppäyksiä välityksissä 2x maantieosasarjoihin tottuneelle
+ Kahvan ja vaihdevivun ergonomia hyvä

- Vaihtaminen ei aina ihan yhtä täsmällistä kuin Ultegra 8000 mekaanisella
- Clutch vähän turhankin jäykkä ja lisää voimansiirron kitkaa, Pro Tech -keskiössä myös aika iso kitka
- Vaihdevaijeri vaatii ison (ruman) silmukan vaihtajan taakse

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Onkohan mitään vuoden 1950 jälkeen julkaistua mitä tässä ketjussa ei olisi haukuttu turhaksi?

----------


## stenu

> Sehän aiheuttaa eniten harmia ja mielipahaa niille käyttäjäryhmille joilla ei sähköä vaihteissa kulje. Mutta lisättäköön että saahan sitä mielipiteensä ilmaista ja pitääkin.



Mun mielestä kyseenalaistaminen ja kriittinen keskustelu on positiivinen asia eikä siihen liity harmitusta tai mielipahaa. Jos haluaa sähköä vaihteisiinsa sitä saa kaupasta ihan helposti. Ilman keskustelua ja kritiikkiä ei tapahdu kehitystäkään. Pyöräbisneksen(kin) ainoa päämäärä on myydä mahdollisimman kalliita pyöriä mahdollisimman korkealla katteella. Jotta se onnistuu pitää potentiaaliset ostajat saada vakuuttuneeksi, että heidän harrastamisensa on riippuvaista siitä, millä hinnat saadaan ylös.

----------


## Hower

^Onpa kaunis!
vihdoinkin kromin kiiltoa. Makeet lokarit.

----------


## Puskis

^On niin hieno pyörä, että ansaitsis kyl ilmeeseen paremmin sopivan voimansiirron.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Hyi sähkövaihteet. Ei jatkoon.

----------


## Arosusi

> Onkohan mitään vuoden 1950 jälkeen julkaistua mitä tässä ketjussa ei olisi haukuttu turhaksi?



Useasti näissä keskusteluissa menee fakta ja mielipide sekaisin. Jos joku kirjoittaa että levyjarrut, sähkövaihteet ym ovat turhia, välttämättömiä ym niin itse pidän niitä aina ko käyttäjän henkikohtaisiin ajoihin, ajotapoihin ja tarpeisiin viittaavana mielipiteenä enkä absoluuttisena totuutena. Kun asiat on hyvin kirjoitettu ja perusteltu niin kivahan niitä on lukea vaikka poikkeaisivat paljon omista tarpeista ja mielipiteistä.

----------


## Arosusi

> Muutenkin mä olen päätynyt arvottamaan asiat itselleni niin, että en koe hyötyväni sähkövaihteista yhtään mitään sellaista, millä olisi todellista lisäarvoa ajamisen kannalta enkä kaipaa sitä, että fillariakin pitäisi laitailla, edes harvoin, saatika ohjelmoida appien avulla tms. Elämässä on elektroniikkaa ihan tarpeeksi jo muutenkin. Mikä ei varmaan ollut kenellekään uutta, joten voitte haukkua luddiitiksi ihan vapaasti  - ja sen verran otan kuitenkin heti takas, että jos toi Stiggy jää talliin, niin ehkä siihen voisin varovaisesti harkita. Vaihtaa nimittäin huonommin mekaaniset tuommoisessa pyörässä, jossa vaijerit on vedetty sisäkautta täyspitkinä vs. perinteiset avovaijerit.)



Suosittelen kokeilemaan. 
On ne sähkövaihtajat vaan niin hyvät ja vaivattomat. Kerran säätää ja tekee asetukset ja sitten vaan ajaa ja ajaa tuhansia kilometrejä. Ja lataus pari kertaa kesässä hoituu useasti samalla kun tekee jonkun muun huollon tai tarkemman puhdistus toimenpiteen.

----------


## Taimo M.

> No on siinä sen verran pointtia, että Forcen vaihtaja ja Sramin 12-pykäläiset maantiepakat ei oikein muilla toimi. Jos on MTB-vaihtaja ja -pakka, niin sitten flat top -ketjua ei kuulukaan käyttää.



No niin näinpä net asiat selviää tietämättömälle.

----------


## stenu

> Suosittelen kokeilemaan. 
> On ne sähkövaihtajat vaan niin hyvät ja vaivattomat. Kerran säätää ja tekee asetukset ja sitten vaan ajaa ja ajaa tuhansia kilometrejä. Ja lataus pari kertaa kesässä hoituu useasti samalla kun tekee jonkun muun huollon tai tarkemman puhdistus toimenpiteen.



Juu kokeiltu on ja jälkikasvun kisapyöristäkin sähköt on tuttuja suunnilleen niin pitkältä ajalta, kun niitä on ollut. Tällä hetkellä noissa HDT-Orbeoissa on Di2 R8050 Ultegrat.

----------


## JohannesP

> Suosittelen kokeilemaan. 
> On ne sähkövaihtajat vaan niin hyvät ja vaivattomat. Kerran säätää ja tekee asetukset ja sitten vaan ajaa ja ajaa tuhansia kilometrejä. Ja lataus pari kertaa kesässä hoituu useasti samalla kun tekee jonkun muun huollon tai tarkemman puhdistus toimenpiteen.



Tämäkään ei eroa paljoa laadukkaasta mekaanisesta. Joskus pitää vähän hienosäätää. 

Nää samoja ikuisia väittelyn aiheita mistä nyt ei ehkä kannata vetää itkupotkuraivaria vaikka joku olisikin eri mieltä mikä on välttämätöntä. Itselleni sähköjen etu lähinnä olisi kahvojen pienempi koko levyjarruilla.

----------


## stenu

Hyvin näytti SuperSix EVO taittuvan krossiradallekin kauden avauksessa Ethias Crossissa, vaikka ei ihan podiumilla ollutkaan, mutta kymppisakissa niitä taisi olla kaksi ja podiumpaikoilta tippumisen syynä tais olla muut jutut kuin pyörään liittyvät. Ihan kovin paljoa se ei taida pyörästä olla kiinni tolla(kaan) tasolla.

----------


## paaton

> Hyvin näytti SuperSix EVO taittuvan krossiradallekin kauden avauksessa Ethias Crossissa, vaikka ei ihan podiumilla ollutkaan, mutta kymppisakissa niitä taisi olla kaksi ja podiumpaikoilta tippumisen syynä tais olla muut jutut kuin pyörään liittyvät. Ihan kovin paljoa se ei taida pyörästä olla kiinni tolla(kaan) tasolla.



Niin siis supersix evo cx. Enemmänhän tuo crossari onkin, mitä gravelli.

----------


## paaton

> Tämäkään ei eroa paljoa laadukkaasta mekaanisesta. Joskus pitää vähän hienosäätää. 
> 
> Nää samoja ikuisia väittelyn aiheita mistä nyt ei ehkä kannata vetää itkupotkuraivaria vaikka joku olisikin eri mieltä mikä on välttämätöntä. Itselleni sähköjen etu lähinnä olisi kahvojen pienempi koko levyjarruilla.



Onhan ne vaijerit vaan huonot gravellissa. Maantiellä eroa en juurikaan huomaa, mutta gravelliin kyllä kaipisin sähköjä.

----------


## stenu

> Niin siis supersix evo cx. Enemmänhän tuo crossari onkin, mitä gravelli.



 No eiköhän ne vielä hätyyttele GG-podiumejakin rapakon takana  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> No eiköhän ne vielä hätyyttele GG-podiumejakin rapakon takana



Juu, tietty. Sillähän sitä ajetaan, jonka sponssi/talli antaa ja määrää. Sitten taas oikeasti kovat gravellistit ajaa pyörillä joilla haluavat ajaa.
Tai sitten crossarit, kuten wout, joka maalaili vanhan fillarin uuden tiimin väreihin ja ajoi kauden loppuun.

----------


## stenu

^ joo sen verran tekninen ja herkkä laji cyclocrossi on, että ei varmaan kannata pyörän vaihtaminen kesken kautta kuitenkaan. Mutta ei se poista sitä faktaa, että pyörän vaikutus vauhteihin on aika marginaalinen ja joissain tilanteissa myös yllättävä. Mietin sitä nimittäin eilen, kun olin pitkästä aikaa sinkula-Crosshairsilla pk-lenkillä ja ei se kyllä ole yhtään ainakaan hitaampi kuin Stigmata, vaikka on krossarimpi, lötkömpi, vannejarruinen ja vaihteeton. Vaikka kylki on vielä toissa viikon kaatumisesta niin kipeä, että putkelta ajaminen on hidasta ja hankalaa, ihan samoja vauhteja mä ajelen noin samoilla sykkeillä niillä molemmilla.

Jos SupeSixiä vertaa Ridleyyn, joita säännöllisesti krossipodiumeilla näkyy, on se kuitenkin melko ”gravel”. Tai ei kai sen erota enemmän graveleista graveleista kuin se, että bb-droppia on viitisen milliä vähemmän. Keula on loivahko ja rakea on reilummin kuin perinteisissä krossareissa ja pidempikin se on.

----------


## paaton

Sama juttu se on vähän kaikessa. Renkaissakin. Koko lenkin loppunopeuteen merkitys on suht pieni. Kannattaakin valita aina sellaista fillaria/rengasta millä tykkää ajaa. 

Tai sitten ajaa fillarilla joka sattuu löytymään ja renkailla jotka on paikallaan. Fillarin käytökseen tottuu aika äkkiä ja toiset renkaat on toisessa kohtaa hauskoja.
Eilen ajoin lenkin 40mm slikseillä ja niiden kanssa on kyllä hauskuus aika kaukana mutkaisilla hiekkateillä. Liukkailla poluilla jopa pelottaa. Sitten taas isolla soratiellä ja asfaltilla nuo ovat aika makeat.

----------


## stenu

Alustan laadusta riippumatta lenkkivauhtinen soranjauhanta on ajoteknisestikin iisiä verrattuna cyclocrossiin harrastelijavauhdeillakaan, joten sekin pienentää kalustoerojen merkitystä soralla.

E: Juu ja teidän elisen lenkin kaltaisella vedolla sliksit varmaan kuitenkin vähän säästää voimia noin niinkuin keskiarvoisesti  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Fsa:n tärinää vaimentava gravelstemmi Eurobikesta. Kaikkea sitä yritetään keksiä lääkkeeksi ylikoviin etupäihin.

----------


## MAS

Sähkövaihteet vs. mekaaniset: Mikä olisi mekaaninen vaihtoehto jos haluaa graveliin saman käyttöliiittymän kuin SRAM eTAP Force antaa: isot kevytkäyttöiset läpyskät selkeällä tuntumalla joissa yksinkertainen ylös yhdellä-alas toisella logiikka? SRAM mekaanisella ajelin hetken, ei tykkää ranne eikä sormet kylmällä kelillä pitemmällä lenkillä. Maantiefillarissa on Shimanon mekaaninen, en pidä gravelissa rymytessä siitä (tuntumasta) että jarrukahva heiluu (hallitsemattoman) vapaasti, maantiellä se on ok. En tunnista tässä mitään markkinamiesten vaikutukselle taipumista "sähkö on tulevaisuutta", ainoastaan kysymyksen käyttöliittymästä vaihteisiin joka sopii omiin kätösiin paremmin. Preferenssini olisi itseasiassa mekaaninen, kuten on maastureissani, mutta droppitangolle tuo ei vain onnistu.

Samankaltainen käyttöliittymä-asia on levyjarrut (+ roottorin koko) vs. vannejarrut. Maasturissani olen tottunut siihen että iso 205mm etulevy pysäyttää fillarin tehokkaasti & kevyellä yhden sormen tuntumalla ja tarkalla modulaatiolla, ja samalla tapaa oli vanteet sitten tuoreeltaan uitettu kurassa tahi ei. Turvallisuudenkin takia haluan graveliin saman tuntuman. Tiukoissa paikoissa kun reaktiot tulevat selkäytimestä, enkä haluaa niissa arpoa joko liian hennon jarrutuksen (aloituksen) puolelle saatikka sitten kouraisemaan liian isolla puristuksella. Ts. en oikein hahmota vääntämistä siitä millä jarrutyypillä fillari pysähtyy - kaikilla tolkullisilla vaihtoehdoilla varmasti pysähtyy, minua kiinnostaa vain onko tuntuma konsistentti eri pyörieni välillä. Tämä osaltaan osuu myös geometriaan, jos on tottunut tietyntyyppiseen, omassa tapauksessani semi-loivaan keulakulmaan ja reiluun trailiin, niin helpottaa kun gravel ja eri maasturini ovat samasta puusta - ei tule niin herkästi niitä ylläreitä mihin Stenukin taisi viitata kun Stigmata taannoin luisti kurvissa alta.

----------


## Qilty

^Sitte sun varmaa tarvii ajaa gravelit niillä maastureilla.

----------


## Qilty

> Fsa:n tärinää vaimentava gravelstemmi Eurobikesta. Kaikkea sitä yritetään keksiä lääkkeeksi ylikoviin etupäihin.



Varsinkin kun samaan rahaan saa oikeasti joustavan ja toimivan Redshift shockstopin

----------


## nure

^^Siis tullaanko taas siihen tilanteeseen että täysjäykkä maastopyörä on gravel...?

----------


## MAS

> ^Sitte sun varmaa tarvii ajaa gravelit niillä maastureilla.



Taisi mennä tuo viestini pointti ohitse. Tai ainakin meni toiseen suuntaan. Palstapyöräily tosin onkin se haastavin osa lajia.

Nimim. erinomaisen tyytyväinen graveliinsa, jossa ei ole suoraa tankoa eikä tule koskaan olemaankaan

----------


## stenu

Mutta noista muutamista kompromisseista huolimatta kyllä tosta Stiggystä kuitenkin diggaan. On se ihan kiva pyörä ajaa sen tyyppiseksi pyöräksi ja ymmärrän kyllä senkin miksi jotkut tykkäävät sen tyyppisistä pyöristä enemmän kuin jonkun muun tyyppisistä. Oli ihan kiva sadekelilenkki tänään ja vaikka teräspyörä olisi ollut kunnossa, olisin varmaan lähtenyt Stigmatalla ennemmin tohon keliin. Oli hyvin happea ilmassa ja pari ylämäki-pb:täkin irtosi Stiggyllä vihdoin. Jos olisin kovempi kuski, tykkäisin tommosesta jäykästä muovipyörästä varmaan vielä enemmän. Rauhallisiin setämieslenkkeihin muun tyyppiset on kivempia.

Jarruasiasta olen kuitenkin aavistuksen eri mieltä Mr. Masin kanssa. Perus-gg-lenkkeilyssä jarruille tulee käyttöä sen verran vähän, että levyt ei pysy lämpiminä eikä siten myöskään kuivina. Sateella märillä levyilläkin tulee hetken viive, ennenkuin jarrut ottavat kiinni kunnolla, joten ei ne poikkea mitenkään olennaisesti hyvistä vannejarruista siinä mielessä. Ainakaan noilla Rivaleilla ja 160 mm levyillä ei jarrujen tuntumassa eikä tehossakaan ole mitään niin isoa eroa MiniMotoihin nähden, että silläkään olisi käytännössä juurikaan merkitystä.

----------


## Qilty

Joo, ja gravelista puuttuu yleensä renkaista vielä pitokin, joten isoilla levyillä ei saavuta oikein mitään.

Eli jos on täysin adaptio kyvytön, niin täytyy ajaa yhdellä pyörällä kaikki ajot.

----------


## MAS

> ...
> Jarruasiasta olen kuitenkin aavistuksen eri mieltä Mr. Masin kanssa. Perus-gg-lenkkeilyssä jarruille tulee käyttöä sen verran vähän, että levyt ei pysy lämpiminä eikä siten myöskään kuivina. Sateella märillä levyilläkin tulee hetken viive, ennenkuin jarrut ottavat kiinni kunnolla, joten ei ne poikkea mitenkään olennaisesti hyvistä vannejarruista siinä mielessä. Ainakaan noilla Rivaleilla ja 160 mm levyillä ei jarrujen tuntumassa eikä tehossakaan ole mitään niin isoa eroa MiniMotoihin nähden, että silläkään olisi käytännössä juurikaan merkitystä.



Mielenkiintoista olisi päästä koittamaan tuollaisia MiniMotoja jotta saisi tuntumaa miten paljon vannejarruja saatiin vielä kehitettyä siitä mitä ehti nähdä vanhalla cx:llä jonka kanssa jarrujen kanssa tuli jonkin verran askarreltua. Ei sillä että se valintoja muuttaisi kun maailma on nyt levyihin liikkunut niin lisävaivaa tulisi vastavirtaan kulkemisesta. Mulla muuten Force ja 180mm laikka edessä gravelissa.





> Joo, ja gravelista puuttuu yleensä renkaista vielä pitokin, joten isoilla levyillä ei saavuta oikein mitään.
> 
> Eli jos on täysin adaptio kyvytön, niin täytyy ajaa yhdellä pyörällä kaikki ajot.



Niin eihän niillä saavuta oikein mitään, paitsi juuri sen mitä olin hakemassa. Mistä rautalangasta se pitäisi nyt vääntää.

Toisilla hyvinkin riittää adaptaatio-kyky maksimoimaan lajikohtainen suorituskyky millä vaan välineellä joka takapuolen alle tuupataan. Meille joille on hiukan pienemmällä kauhalla annosteltu kelpaa hyvinkin tälläinen pieni oikaisu jossa minimoidaan ne erot jotka voidaan. Kyllä tuon graveloinnin, luomu-maasturilla pärräämisen ja sähkö-Levolla röllipoluilla rälläämisen väliin jää itselle ihan tarpeeksi stimuloivaa variaatiota.

----------


## Fuuga

Maastossa, jossa pyörä pitää saada pysymään paikoillaan vaikeissa asennoissa, levyillä on puolensa. 11 v cyclolla ympäri vuoden ei ole tuonut tarvetta levyille jarrurustehojen takia. Kaupungissa saattaisi kehät jäätyneenä tulla tarvetta tehokkaammalla jarruttelulle mutta että gravellilla. En muista. 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## Qilty

> Mielenkiintoista olisi päästä koittamaan tuollaisia MiniMotoja jotta saisi tuntumaa miten paljon vannejarruja saatiin vielä kehitettyä siitä mitä ehti nähdä vanhalla cx:llä jonka kanssa jarrujen kanssa tuli jonkin verran askarreltua. Ei sillä että se valintoja muuttaisi kun maailma on nyt levyihin liikkunut niin lisävaivaa tulisi vastavirtaan kulkemisesta. Mulla muuten Force ja 180mm laikka edessä gravelissa.
> 
> 
> 
> Niin eihän niillä saavuta oikein mitään, paitsi juuri sen mitä olin hakemassa. Mistä rautalangasta se pitäisi nyt vääntää.
> 
> Toisilla hyvinkin riittää adaptaatio-kyky maksimoimaan lajikohtainen suorituskyky millä vaan välineellä joka takapuolen alle tuupataan. Meille joille on hiukan pienemmällä kauhalla annosteltu kelpaa hyvinkin tälläinen pieni oikaisu jossa minimoidaan ne erot jotka voidaan. Kyllä tuon graveloinnin, luomu-maasturilla pärräämisen ja sähkö-Levolla röllipoluilla rälläämisen väliin jää itselle ihan tarpeeksi stimuloivaa variaatiota.



Mä ymmärrän kyllä hyvin että vannejarruja ei halua. Taikka mekaanisia levyjä. En ole onneks kummillakaan joutunut ajamaan teini-iän jälkeen.

Mutta meinasinkin sitä että vaikka isolla laikalla olis gravelissa jollain tapaa helpompi säätää tehoa, niin ei se siinä sun mainitsemassa ylläritilanteessa todennäköisesti auta mitään, suhina vaan alkaa kuulua takarenkaasta, ja hyvällä säkällä myös edestä.


Ja lisäyksenä sellanen että jos haluat niiden toimivan näppärästi yhdellä sormella, ja pysähtyvän ilman että tarvii kahva vetää tankoon asti, niin ilmaus auttaa. Kahvan etäisyyden säätö vaan lähelle tankoa ennen ilmausta. Tällä systeemillä sramista sai ainakin sellaisen että kahvan liike ei ole pitkä.

----------


## paaton

Miksi ei? Niissä jarruissa on sellaiset kahvat joilla painetta voi säätää. Tarpeeksi kun jarruttelee, niin oppii toimimaan niissä ylläritilanteissakin. 

Jos jarruissa on hyvä tuntuma, niin voit esimerkiksi lukita takasta ja kääntää fillaria noin. Etusta ei tietysti kannata lukita ja tuohonkin auttaa paljon se hyvä tuntuma.

----------


## paaton

Mutta tämä levyjarru vs vannejarru juttu on jo kyllä aika väsynyttä. Noita ei vaan gravelleihin enää ole. Mieluummin voisi miettiä, saako nelimäntäisistä jotain hyötyjä. Itseäni kiinnostelisi hopen rx4 satulat.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei kun kyllä tää jankkaus kannattaa aina vaan ja uudestaan.

----------


## hitlike

> Mutta tämä levyjarru vs vannejarru juttu on jo kyllä aika väsynyttä. Noita ei vaan gravelleihin enää ole. Mieluummin voisi miettiä, saako nelimäntäisistä jotain hyötyjä. Itseäni kiinnostelisi hopen rx4 satulat.



Saahan noita, just kasasin uuden fillarin Shorty Ultimate cantijarruilla. Toisessa on Forcen hydrauliset niin tehossa ei juuri eroa ole, mutta Shortyt voi epäonnen sattuessa huoltaa vaikka polun varressa.

Minimalismi kiehtoo pyöräilyssä, siksi esim moni tykkää että liikkuvia osia ja tekniikkaa on mahdollisimman vähän. Tämä asenne on havaittavissa yleisimmin pyöräilijöissä kenen pyöräilytaustasta tai nuoruudesta löytyy esim fiksikulttuuria.

----------


## stenu

> Mutta tämä levyjarru vs vannejarru juttu on jo kyllä aika väsynyttä. Noita ei vaan gravelleihin enää ole.



No se on juurikin näin ja onneksi se en ollut minä, joka keskustelun tällä kertaa aloitti  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei vannejarruissa uuteen pyörään ole järkeä muutoin kuin siinä tapauksessa, että haluaa mukavakulkuisen teräskeulan tai jos on lähdössä kiertämään maailmaa sivistyksen ulkopuolelle. Muuten niissä ei juurikaan ole mitään järkeä. Mukavakulkuisen teräskeulan saaminen taasen nykymaailmassa vaatii vähän harrastuneisuutta. Tietäjät tietää, muut ajaa sellaisilla pyöräillä kuin kaupasta saa.

----------


## stenu

> Minimalismi kiehtoo pyöräilyssä, siksi esim moni tykkää että liikkuvia osia ja tekniikkaa on mahdollisimman vähän. Tämä asenne on havaittavissa yleisimmin pyöräilijöissä kenen pyöräilytaustasta tai nuoruudesta löytyy esim fiksikulttuuria.



Mä muistan muuten sellaisen ajan, kun oli ”hienoa” saatuani Australiassa asuvalta kummitädiltäni meidän ala-asteluokan ensimmäisen digitaalisen kellon tuliaisina. Mekaaniset oli normi. Nykyään on vähän toisin päin. Fillarit tulee vaan noin nelkyt vuotta perässä  :Hymy: 

Mutta ihan oikeasti siihen nähden, miten kauan ja joka paikassa elektroniikka on jyllännyt ja miten itsestäänselvyys se on nykyään kaikkialla, on lähinnä hämmästyttävää, että pyörien elektronisoituminen on kestänyt niin tolkuttoman kauan.

----------


## Qilty

> Miksi ei? Niissä jarruissa on sellaiset kahvat joilla painetta voi säätää. Tarpeeksi kun jarruttelee, niin oppii toimimaan niissä ylläritilanteissakin. 
> 
> Jos jarruissa on hyvä tuntuma, niin voit esimerkiksi lukita takasta ja kääntää fillaria noin. Etusta ei tietysti kannata lukita ja tuohonkin auttaa paljon se hyvä tuntuma.



Mitä väliä jarru tuntumalla on jos rengas on lukossa?

Muoks. Myös etusta lukitsemalla voi kääntää fillaria...

----------


## stenu

Dan Chabanov SuperSixistä: ”The things that make the EVO an excellent cyclocross bike also make it a great “fast” gravel bike.”

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Joo, ja gravelista puuttuu yleensä renkaista vielä pitokin, joten isoilla levyillä ei saavuta oikein mitään.
> 
> Eli jos on täysin adaptio kyvytön, niin täytyy ajaa yhdellä pyörällä kaikki ajot.



Mä menin toiseen suuntaan ja pienensin levyä takana: eteen jätin 160-millisen, mutta taakse pudotin 140-milliseksi. Ratkaisu oli omaan ajooni todella hyvä: kun kahvoista puristaa, niin perä lukittuu (soralla) selvästui aiempaa myöhemmin.

Koin perän lukittuvan tarpeettoman helposti 160-millisellä ja levyn pienentäminen oli helppo ratkaisu. Tietenkin olisin voinut opetella jarruttamaan, mutta säästin vaivaa ja oikaisin.

Edessä ja takana on nyt kaikissa kiekoissa RT-800:t ja paloina Ultegran satuloissa on L04C:t.Olen tykännyt.

----------


## Qilty

> Mä menin toiseen suuntaan ja pienensin levyä takana: eteen jätin 160-millisen, mutta taakse pudotin 140-milliseksi. Ratkaisu oli omaan ajooni todella hyvä: kun kahvoista puristaa, niin perä lukittuu (soralla) selvästui aiempaa myöhemmin.
> 
> Koin perän lukittuvan tarpeettoman helposti 160-millisellä ja levyn pienentäminen oli helppo ratkaisu. Tietenkin olisin voinut opetella jarruttamaan, mutta säästin vaivaa ja oikaisin.
> 
> Edessä ja takana on nyt kaikissa kiekoissa RT-800:t ja paloina Ultegran satuloissa on L04C:t.Olen tykännyt.



Mäkin noita 140mm miettinyt, mutta koska mulla on vanha paska missä on IS korvakkeet niin pitäs adapterit etsiä, enkä ole edes varma onko sellaisia IS-PM 140 palikoita olemassa. Ja koska yleensä on jotkut huonot palatkin niin eipä ne pyytämättä ole lukkiutuneet tähänkään asti, paitsi nyt jossain väärinpyöräilyssä

----------


## nure

^Itsellä myös 140/160 kombinaatio Spyre SLC:n kavereina ja ihmettelen että mitä suuremmalla jarruteholla tekisin?

----------


## MAS

> Mä menin toiseen suuntaan ja pienensin levyä takana: eteen jätin 160-millisen, mutta taakse pudotin 140-milliseksi. Ratkaisu oli omaan ajooni todella hyvä: kun kahvoista puristaa, niin perä lukittuu (soralla) selvästui aiempaa myöhemmin.
> 
> Koin perän lukittuvan tarpeettoman helposti 160-millisellä ja levyn pienentäminen oli helppo ratkaisu. Tietenkin olisin voinut opetella jarruttamaan, mutta säästin vaivaa ja oikaisin.
> ...



Tuohan oli ihan looginen muutos. Jos tuntuma ei ollut haluttu niin sitten muokattiin. Laikan koon vaihdon lisäksi tuon voi tehdä myös hassaamalla rahaa kevennys-roottoreihin, monella niistä on varsin hilpeä vaikutus hidastuvuuteen ;=)

Jotta ei aihe jää nyt pyörimään turhaa palstatilaa syömään, niin kertauksena vielä että pointtini ei ollut että "iso on parempi" vaan että heikolla adaptaatio-kyvyllä (tm) varustetulle on etua siitä että kaikissa fillareissa tuntuma on about sama, oli se sitten yhden sormen hienovarainen hipaisu tai vähän reilumpi kouraisu - kyllä se fillari noilla kaikilla keskimäärin pysähtyy kuitenkin. Ja tämä tuntumajuttu kattaa toki nuo yllämainitut osa-alueet eli mm. vapaa vedon (bite point), vaadittu voima ja matka bite pointin jälkeen jne. Soratiellä ajaessa näillä nyt on harvemmin mitään väliä, mutta ainakin allekirjoittaneella on ollut maasturilla alamäissä paikoin touhukkaita hetkiä kun toisessa maasturissa oli pitkä vapaa veto ja sitten tarrasi kevyellä voimalla & lyhyellä matkalla, kun taas toisessa maasturissa oli juuri toistepäin - Vedät kevyesti, mitään ei tapahdu, sitten vähän reilummin puristusta kerralla...

----------


## Kuminauha

Ite miellän tehokkaat jarrut juuri sillä, että pienellä kahvavoimalla tulee paljon jarrutusvoimaa. Kiva kun saa voimakkaitakin jarrutuksia yhdellä-kahdella sormella kahvaotteella. Tämä ainaki GRX-400 160mm levyillä

----------


## Adrift

> Dan Chabanov SuperSixistä: ”The things that make the EVO an excellent cyclocross bike also make it a great “fast” gravel bike.”



Muuten kyllä kiinnostavan näköinen pyörä, mutta jotenkin tuo Cannondalen ai offset -takahaarukka epäilyttää. Mahtaako tuosta oikeasti olla jotain hyötyä vai tekeekö vain elämän vaikeammaksi?

----------


## Hebe

> Muuten kyllä kiinnostavan näköinen pyörä, mutta jotenkin tuo Cannondalen ai offset -takahaarukka epäilyttää. Mahtaako tuosta oikeasti olla jotain hyötyä vai tekeekö vain elämän vaikeammaksi?



Ai:stä olisi niin huollissaan, sen kanssa tarvi säätää kuin uusia kiekkoja hankkiessa. Bb30 keskiöstä ennemmin jättäisin ostamatta, omassa superX meni keskiö takuuvuoden aikana kolmesti (n. 3000km välein) ja sitten vaihtu pyörä.

----------


## paaton

> Ai:stä olisi niin huollissaan, sen kanssa tarvi säätää kuin uusia kiekkoja hankkiessa. Bb30 keskiöstä ennemmin jättäisin ostamatta, omassa superX meni keskiö takuuvuoden aikana kolmesti (n. 3000km välein) ja sitten vaihtu pyörä.



Ei tuossa taida olla bb30 keskiöitä enää. Pf30a kaiketi, eli normi pressfitti vähän leveämpänä mallina.

----------


## timoht

> Joo, ja gravelista puuttuu yleensä renkaista vielä pitokin, joten isoilla levyillä ei saavuta oikein mitään.
> 
> Eli jos on täysin adaptio kyvytön, niin täytyy ajaa yhdellä pyörällä kaikki ajot.



Eli kuten minä. Myin kesällä pois -11 kuitumaantiepyöräni ja -20 nestelevarigravelini. Hommasin tilalle -12 alusyklon johon alkuperäisten cantien tilalle vaihdettu Trp v-jarrut. Tehoo riittää enemmän kuin tarpeeksi. Mistään modulaatioista mitään tiedä. 5 kiekkosarjaa erilaisilla rengastuksilla joka lähtöön, vaihto minuutin homma ilman jarrusatuloiden säätelyä. 
Vähemmän on enemmän...

----------


## plr

> Ai:stä olisi niin huollissaan, sen kanssa tarvi säätää kuin uusia kiekkoja hankkiessa.



Hankaloittaa se myös kiekkojen käyttöä ristiin eri pyörissä. Käytännössä pitää olla omat kiekot SuperSixiin.

----------


## AnttiWalker

Onko muita, jotka on koittaneet Pässilän Murskaa? Sopii paremmin adventure-painotteisempaan ajoon, mutta voisin kuvitella sillekin olevan tilausta. 
https://youtu.be/qXLTyE8a_f4

----------


## o.j.

Minä tilasin Murskan itselleni keväällä. Osien haalimisessa oli omat ongelmansa mutta heinäkuun puolivälissä sain pyörän ajoon. Muita vastaavia en sinänsä harkinnut tai kokeillut, maastopyörää on tullut pääosin aina ajettua ja tällekin pyörälle oli suotavaa että rouheammallakin alustalla pääsee etenemään. Oikein tyytyväinen olen ollut hankintaan ainakin toistaiseksi.
Osasarjana 1x11 grx800, kiekot DT gr1600 Vittorian 52-622 Terreno kumeilla.

Lähetetty minun SM-A715F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Mutta ihan oikeasti siihen nähden, miten kauan ja joka paikassa elektroniikka on jyllännyt ja miten itsestäänselvyys se on nykyään kaikkialla, on lähinnä hämmästyttävää, että pyörien elektronisoituminen on kestänyt niin tolkuttoman kauan.



Tämä oli kiinnostava heitto, mistä olisi kiva jatkaa mutta minkä otsikon alla?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Tämä oli kiinnostava heitto, mistä olisi kiva jatkaa mutta minkä otsikon alla?



No mites täällä https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...-hömpötykset!

----------


## Hower

Tuo Pässilän Murska on jotenkin mukavan rouhean oloinen laite.
Mutta....joskus kattelin sen geometriaa niin mulle (pituuteni perusteella) suositellun koon reach on 6cm pitempi kuin nykyisen fillarin ja stackkikin on aika hurja.
Pienemmänkin koon reach on 4 cm nykyistä pitempi.
Miltä tuo on tuntunut ajella kun se lienee aika pitkä?

----------


## JKO17

> Dan Chabanov SuperSixistä: ”The things that make the EVO an excellent cyclocross bike also make it a great “fast” gravel bike.”



Tuon jutun lopetus on minusta aika hyvä: Jos sinun versiosi gravelista on.....

If your version of gravel is more about getting out there, exploring, camping, and being able to tackle whatever terrain you happen to find, I would urge you to look elsewhere (such as Cannondale’s Topstone Lefty). But if your version of gravel is a road race on dirt, this is probably the right gravel bike for you. If you race cyclocross, this is definitely the right bike for you.

----------


## plr

Tuota parempaa myyntipuhetta SuperSix Evosta ei pysty lausumaan.  :Vink:  Täytynee vielä miettiä onko Ai sales stopperi.

----------


## o.j.

> Tuo Pässilän Murska...
> 
> Mutta....joskus kattelin sen geometriaa niin mulle (pituuteni perusteella) suositellun koon reach on 6cm pitempi kuin nykyisen fillarin ja stackkikin on aika hurja.
> Pienemmänkin koon reach on 4 cm nykyistä pitempi.
> Miltä tuo on tuntunut ajella kun se lienee aika pitkä?



Rungon mitoitus on tosiaan aikalailla maastopyörämäinen. Itse olen 179 pitkä ja otin suosituksen perusteella medium-large koon. Stemmiksi laitoin 60 millisen ja sen kanssa ajoasento tuntuu hyvältä. Korkeutta etupäällä on reilusti ja se varmaan osaltaan kompensoi pitkää vaakamittaa. Tällä pyörällä on suht leppoisa ajella myös alaotteelta mistä mieluiten ajan vaikeammat maastonkohdat. Tankona Zipp xplr 44 leveänä.
En nyt ulkoa muista enkä jaksa googletella mutta aika samanlaisen ajoasennon saisi varmaan jostain On-One Inbred monstercrossarista, mikä mulla oli ideanakin kun tätä speksasin.

Edellinen kippuratankokokemus on pari vuotta sitten myymästäni Felt F5 54cm maantiepyörästä, sillä pyörällä ei paljonkaan ole Murskan kanssa yhteistä  Alaotteellekaan ei allekirjoittanut taipunut kuin vauhdikkaimmissa alamäissä

Lähetetty minun SM-A715F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

> Tuota parempaa myyntipuhetta SuperSix Evosta ei pysty lausumaan.  Täytynee vielä miettiä onko Ai sales stopperi.



Vaikka siitä ei varmaan muuta hyötyä olisikaan, niin ainakin rungosta tulee nätimpi, kun saa lyhyen chainstayn ja ison rengastilan ilman, että chainstay pitää dropata. Mä voisin ilomielin vaihtaa Stiggyn droppi-chainstayn Ai:hin, jos vois valita.

----------


## Adrift

> Ai:stä olisi niin huollissaan, sen kanssa tarvi säätää kuin uusia kiekkoja hankkiessa. Bb30 keskiöstä ennemmin jättäisin ostamatta, omassa superX meni keskiö takuuvuoden aikana kolmesti (n. 3000km välein) ja sitten vaihtu pyörä.



Saako normikiekon säädettyä tuolle ai:lle suoraan rihtaamalla vai joutuisko tuossa uusimaan pinnatkin, jos vanhat kiekot haluaa Cannondale-yhteensopiviksi?

----------


## MAS

> Mä muistan muuten sellaisen ajan, kun oli ”hienoa” saatuani Australiassa asuvalta kummitädiltäni meidän ala-asteluokan ensimmäisen digitaalisen kellon tuliaisina. Mekaaniset oli normi. Nykyään on vähän toisin päin. Fillarit tulee vaan noin nelkyt vuotta perässä 
> 
> Mutta ihan oikeasti siihen nähden, miten kauan ja joka paikassa elektroniikka on jyllännyt ja miten itsestäänselvyys se on nykyään kaikkialla, on lähinnä hämmästyttävää, että pyörien elektronisoituminen on kestänyt niin tolkuttoman kauan.







> Tämä oli kiinnostava heitto, mistä olisi kiva jatkaa mutta minkä otsikon alla?



Niin miksi ei täällä? Kyllähän tänne retroilun vastapainoksi pitäisi mahtua keskustelu uusista jutuista ja niiden hyödyistä, vaikka olisivatkin joko marginaalisia tai moni uusi juttu raakile alussa.

 Fillareista tulee itselle mieleen automotive-segmentti ennen Teslaa, tosin sillä erolla että automotiven innovaatio- & tuotekehitys-koneisto on niellyt käsittämättömän määrän rahaa ja sai ulos vain inkrementaalisia parannuksia joka nyt Teslan innovaatiotoiminnan valossa näyttää nyherrykseltä. No nythän toisaalta koko tuo toimiala on nykäisty mukaan aktiivisempaan ja kunnianhimoisempaan toimintaan. Fillareissa lienee nyt sähkö (moottorit, ei vaihteet) joka ajaa isoimmin innovaatioita, monella muulla alueella sitten markkinointitiimit saavat hoitaa "innovaatiot" uusine väreineen, vähän geon säätöä uusiin malleihin jne. ja tietenkin pitää ajaa jokin uusi standardi ("boost v2 navat" tms.) markkinaan jolla saadaan upgrade-syklit pidettyä vauhdissa ja firmat elossa.

Tästä tulikin mieleen että täällä ei sähköavustuksesta ole juuri juteltu - taisi vikat kommentit olla lähinnä "ei koskaan minulle" sarjaa. Nyt voikin arvuutella ottaako vuosia tai kuukausia ennenkuin tämä muuttuu. Arkipyöräilyssä käänne jo nähty, maastopyöräilyssä vahvaa etenemää, maantie- & gravel lapsenkengissä jos sitäkään?

(Kellot muuten mielenkiintoinen verrokki - nythän rannekello on lähes merkityksetön kapistus alkuperäisen tarkoituksen osalta. Siksi keski-ikäiset brassailee statusta nostavilla mekaanisilla kelloilla ja lopuilla sporttitietokone joko todellisen tarpeen ja / tai statuksen takia)

----------


## Teemu H

> (Kellot muuten mielenkiintoinen verrokki - nythän rannekello on lähes merkityksetön kapistus alkuperäisen tarkoituksen osalta. Siksi keski-ikäiset brassailee statusta nostavilla mekaanisilla kelloilla ja lopuilla sporttitietokone joko todellisen tarpeen ja / tai statuksen takia)



Aivan, ja mekaaninen kello ei ole verrattavissa mekaaniseen vaihteistoon, vaan paremminkin sähkövaihteistoon. Mekaaninen kello nimittäin pysähtyy, eikä näytä aikaa, jos jätät sen kaappiin pitkäksi aikaa. Sitä pitää huoltaa kalliisti kellosepällä. Patterikello taas käy jopa vuosia ilman mitään temppuja. Mekaaninen polkupyörän vaihteisto on aina valmiina lenkille, eikä sitä tarvitse viritellä yhtään käyttökuntoon. Sähkövaihteisto sen sijaan unohtuu helposti ladata, ja lenkki voi jäädä väliin. Mekaaninen kello on muutenkin aivan epäluotettava, epätarkka ja p*ska ajannäyttäjä. Sähkövaihteisto voi olla ihan hyväkin, ei siinä mitään.

Kuten yllä todistettu, vanha mekaaninen vs. uusi ja sähköinen teknologia ei ole aina suorassa suhteessa käyttökokemuksen helppouden ja luotettavuuden kanssa  :Hymy:

----------


## Hower

^
"Sähkövaihteisto sen sijaan unohtuu helposti ladata, ja lenkki voi jäädä väliin"
Pari kertaa kaudessa on hyvin muistanut ladata.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Mä en pidä näitä sähkövaihteita ja vastaavia kovin kummoisina innovaatioina. Analogia voisi löytyä vaikka ompelukoneesta: poljettavaan tarvittava lihasvoima on korvattu moottorivoimalla, mutta periaatteessa samat työt tulee tehdyiksi.

Omassa käytössä en uskoisi, että mikään ajorupeama olis sellainen, joka mekaanisilla vaihteilla jäisi tekemättä, mutta sähköisillä onnistuisi.

----------


## Kuminauha

No esim AXS vaihtaja osaa väistyä tieltä pois kun se saa osuman. On siinä muutakin älyä kuin pelkästään vaijerin vetoliike korvattu moottorilla. Vaihtaa myös todella nopeasti mitä oon ymmärtäny. Nyt kun päivitin SLX->XT vaihtajan on tullut yllätyksenä, kuinka paljon vaihdevipu vaikuttaa vaihteenvaihdon nopeuteen. Vastaavaa kokemusta voisi varmaan sähköllä saada.

Eikös shimanolla saa automaagiseksikin tuon vaihtamisen?

----------


## Föhn

Onhan se sukkelampi vaihtamaan. Ainakin minun ajoissa jossa koetan pitää vauhdin ja kadenssin omaan makuuni sopivana. Vetovaihe kun vaihtamisesta kun jää kokonaan pois. Sitä voisi kuvitella että jos siihen menee jonkin sekunnin nopeammin että mihin v*ttuun tässä on kiire niin minulle se tuntuu täsmällisyytenä, välittömänä toimenpiteenä. Välitöntä reagointia. Kyllä AXS minun kohdallani, minun ajotyylilläni tuo selkeää parannusta ja mukavuutta. Innovaatioksi en osaa sitä kuvitella. Ja mitä lataamiseen tai sen mahdolliseen unohtamiseen niin sehän on
 yksilöstä kiinni. Jos ei varsinkaan varoitukset riitä.

----------


## paaton

> Omassa käytössä en uskoisi, että mikään ajorupeama olis sellainen, joka mekaanisilla vaihteilla jäisi tekemättä, mutta sähköisillä onnistuisi.



No mulla on gravellilla pariin kertaan noin meinannut käydä. Maantielle en osaa sähköjä oikein vieläkään kaivata.

Ensin meni hiekanjyviä vaihtajan kahvan rattaiden väliin ja etuvaihtaja herkesi toimimasta.  Toisella kertaa pitkän kuralenkin jälkeen takavaihtaja ei enää vaihtanut alaspäin. Voimansiirto oli niin moskassa, ettei vaihtajan jousi jaksanut enää liikuttaa vaihtajaa.

Yhdessäkään pyörässä ei tosiaan vielä di2 ole, mutta gravelliin se kyllä ensin tulee.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Kaikkea voi sattua: mulla on mekaanisen jarrusatulan väliin mennyt pieni kivi siten, että jarru jumitti laahaamaan. Kurassa ollutta takavaihtajaa on tullut huuhdeltua reissussa useampaankin otteeseen, mutta matka on jatkunut.

Innovaatioksi näkisin sellaisen, mikä vie pyörätyypin uusille urille, kulkemaan omaa kehitystietä useiden välivaiheiden kautta vieden pyörän palautumattomasti omaksi tyypikseen. Ehkä graveli on jo eriytymässä omaksi.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Onhan se sukkelampi vaihtamaan. Ainakin minun ajoissa jossa koetan pitää vauhdin ja kadenssin omaan makuuni sopivana. Vetovaihe kun vaihtamisesta kun jää kokonaan pois. Sitä voisi kuvitella että jos siihen menee jonkin sekunnin nopeammin että mihin v*ttuun tässä on kiire niin minulle se tuntuu täsmällisyytenä, välittömänä toimenpiteenä. Välitöntä reagointia. Kyllä AXS minun kohdallani, minun ajotyylilläni tuo selkeää parannusta ja mukavuutta. Innovaatioksi en osaa sitä kuvitella. Ja mitä lataamiseen tai sen mahdolliseen unohtamiseen niin sehän on
>  yksilöstä kiinni. Jos ei varsinkaan varoitukset riitä.



Jep ja parasta siinä on se, että se vaihtaa aina samalla tavalla pienellä liikkeellä. Ei mulla AXS:ää sorapyörässä ole, mutta maasturissa kyllä. Sorapyörän mekaanisissa Forceissa ärsyttää, että kevyemmälle vaihtamisen kanssa on tarkkaa, miten sitä vipua liikuttaa, että vaihtaminen menee smoothisti. Joka lenkillä tulee virhevaihtoja. AXS:llä noista pääsisi eroon tai sitten Shimanolla, joka ilmeisesti istuu omiin isoihin kouriin paremmin, kun ei minulla sen kanssa tuota ongelmaa ole. 

Onhan ne sähkövaihteet kivat ja hienot, mutta ilmankin kyllä pärjää. Jos on valmis panostamaan ja haluaa loistavasti toimivat vaihteet niin mikä ettei.

----------


## JohannesP

AXS kohdalla sukkela vaihtaminen ei varmaankaan tarkoita samaa mitä itse mietin eli napin painalluksesta vaihteen vaihtamiseen. Tuossahan on ihan huomattava viive langattomuuden vuoksi verrattuna moneen mekaaniseen tai di2. Eihän tuo käytännössä vaikuta kuitenkaan mihinkään varsinkin harrasteajamisessa.





> Toisella kertaa pitkän kuralenkin jälkeen  takavaihtaja ei enää vaihtanut alaspäin. Voimansiirto oli niin moskassa,  ettei vaihtajan jousi jaksanut enää liikuttaa vaihtajaa.



Tälläisestä tilanteesta ei taida sähkövaihtajatkaan kovin tykätä vaikka voimalla saisikin runnottua vaihteen sisään. Varsinkin Sramin vaihtajissa ei taida olla mitään rajoitinta voiman käyttöön vaan vääntävät väkivaltaisesti vaihteen sisään. Jos siellä on paljonkin kuraa välissä niin luulisi alumiiniset osat vääntyvän hyvinkin nopeasti, kun vääntöä noissa moottoreissa riittää. En olisi heti uskonut, että etuvaihtaja voi vääntää eturattaan parikymmentä astetta mutkalle ulospäin keskiöstä, kun ollut huonossa säädössä. Tätä tosin näkynyt sattuvan enemmän 11sp eTapin kanssa eli en tiedä onko AXS jotakin kehitystä tämän suhteen.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Niin miksi ei täällä? Kyllähän tänne retroilun vastapainoksi pitäisi mahtua keskustelu uusista jutuista…



Eli siis minulle pyörät pitää olla mekaanisia, sähkövaihteita en huolisi kuin pakotettuna. 

Ensimmäinen ammattini 80-luvulla oli koneasentaja ja siitä asti olen työskennellyt mekaanisen kunnossapidon parissa teollisuudessa ja kiinteistötekniikassa. Ja olen kersasta asti tykännyt kaikista mekaanisista laitteista ja pitää sanoa että mielestäni olen jopa ihan kohtuu hyvä niiden korjaamisessa. Mutta onhan niitä nyt tullut jo rassattua kun ikää on yli 50 vuotta. (Kotona aikoinaan isän kanssa korjattiin itse pesukoneet, ruohonleikkurit, mopot ja kaikki mahdolliset vempaimet ja autot myös tietysti.)

Eli tykkään siitä fiiliksestä että olen itse kasannut pyörät ja tiedän kuinka jokainen osa pelaa ja kuinka se on paikalleen laitettu. Ja joku sähkövaihteet rikkoisi sen feng shuin pahasti. Minulle olisi kauhistus jos jollain kännykän aplikaatiolla pitäisi parametroida takavaihtajaa.  :Hymy: 

Onhan sähkötekniikka tulevaisuutta ja varmaan ne vaihteet toimii hienosti. Mutta minä yritän pärjätä hautaan asti ilman sellaisia.

----------


## paaton

> ^Kaikkea voi sattua: mulla on mekaanisen jarrusatulan väliin mennyt pieni kivi siten, että jarru jumitti laahaamaan. Kurassa ollutta takavaihtajaa on tullut huuhdeltua reissussa useampaankin otteeseen, mutta matka on jatkunut.
> 
> Innovaatioksi näkisin sellaisen, mikä vie pyörätyypin uusille urille, kulkemaan omaa kehitystietä useiden välivaiheiden kautta vieden pyörän palautumattomasti omaksi tyypikseen. Ehkä graveli on jo eriytymässä omaksi.



Tsiisus nyt mennään korkealla gravellin kehityksen kärjessä  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> AXS kohdalla sukkela vaihtaminen ei varmaankaan tarkoita samaa mitä itse mietin eli napin painalluksesta vaihteen vaihtamiseen. Tuossahan on ihan huomattava viive langattomuuden vuoksi verrattuna moneen mekaaniseen tai di2. Eihän tuo käytännössä vaikuta kuitenkaan mihinkään varsinkin harrasteajamisessa.
> 
> 
> Tälläisestä tilanteesta ei taida sähkövaihtajatkaan kovin tykätä vaikka voimalla saisikin runnottua vaihteen sisään. Varsinkin Sramin vaihtajissa ei taida olla mitään rajoitinta voiman käyttöön vaan vääntävät väkivaltaisesti vaihteen sisään. Jos siellä on paljonkin kuraa välissä niin luulisi alumiiniset osat vääntyvän hyvinkin nopeasti, kun vääntöä noissa moottoreissa riittää. En olisi heti uskonut, että etuvaihtaja voi vääntää eturattaan parikymmentä astetta mutkalle ulospäin keskiöstä, kun ollut huonossa säädössä. Tätä tosin näkynyt sattuvan enemmän 11sp eTapin kanssa eli en tiedä onko AXS jotakin kehitystä tämän suhteen.



Itseasiassa ketju oli vaan niin kuiva, ettei jousikuorma riittänyt kitkavaihtajan kanssa. Shimanon kanssa en ole tuohon usein törmännyt, mutta sramissa tämä on kai suht yleistä isojen pakkojen kanssa.

----------


## nure

^Lienee ei kyse mistään retroilusta vaan yksinkertaisesti siitä että simppelikin tekniikka toimii... Lähtökohtaisesti en ymmärrä mitä erinomaisuutta saavutetaan modermilla vaihteilla ja jarruilla kun perinteisetkin toimii aivan mainiosti? 
Aikoinaan kun vakavissaan aloitti niin vivut oli vaakaputkessa ja vaihtaja oli aina kohdallaan ja kun kahvaa puristi niin pyörä pysähtyi... Siis onko pyöräilystä tullut jonkinlainen insinöörien ja nörttien temmelyskenttä ettei mikään onnistu ilman viimeistä teknologiaa?
Stack/Reach/Fuck...

----------


## Arosusi

> ...tulee virhevaihtoja. AXS:llä noista pääsisi eroon tai sitten Shimanolla...
> 
> Onhan ne sähkövaihteet kivat ja hienot, mutta ilmankin kyllä pärjää. Jos on valmis panostamaan ja haluaa loistavasti toimivat vaihteet niin mikä ettei.



Tuossa on kiteytetty se miksi tullut  Di2 hankittu sekä maantielle että soralle. Ilmankin pärjää mutta on ne kivat. 
Tällaisena heikko jalkaisena harrastelijana arvostaa kun ylämäessä kahvojen päällä olevaa nappia painaa peukalolla pari milliä ja takavaihtaja heittää ketjua isommalle rattaalle pang, pang, pang, aina tarkasti ja varmasti.

----------


## Föhn

> AXS kohdalla sukkela vaihtaminen ei varmaankaan tarkoita samaa mitä itse mietin eli napin painalluksesta vaihteen vaihtamiseen. Tuossahan on ihan huomattava viive langattomuuden vuoksi verrattuna moneen mekaaniseen tai di2. Eihän tuo käytännössä vaikuta kuitenkaan mihinkään varsinkin harrasteajamisessa.



Viive?minkälaisesta viiveestä tässä oikein puhutaan. Ihan en kyllä löydä kuvailemaasi ominaisuutta AXS;stä. Meneehän se toki nukkumaan muistaakseni 30 sekunnin käyttämättömyyteen  jälkeen mut herää yhdellä näpäytyksellä. Edellyttää siis ennakointia halutessaan. Mutta tälläkään ei tarvitse päätän vaivata. Minulla ainakin on vaihto ihan välitön kun lapaa hipaisee.

----------


## stenu

> (Kellot muuten mielenkiintoinen verrokki - nythän rannekello on lähes merkityksetön kapistus alkuperäisen tarkoituksen osalta. Siksi keski-ikäiset brassailee statusta nostavilla mekaanisilla kelloilla ja lopuilla sporttitietokone joko todellisen tarpeen ja / tai statuksen takia)



Eikös polkupyörienkin kanssa ole käynyt/käymässä vähän samoin. Alkuperäinen tarkoitus on ollut siirtyä paikasta a paikkaan b suhteellisen yksinkertaisella mekaanisesti toimivalla, lihasvoimin ”vedettävällä” laitteella. Nykyään keski-ikäiset brassailee ihan muunlaista käyttöä varten hankituilla, statusta nostavilla sähkövaihdepyörillä.

Vaikka joku oli sitä mieltä, että sähkövaihteistoa pitäisi ennemmin verrata mekaanisiin kelloihin, niin minä en kyllä ole. Samalla tavalla mekaaniset vaihteet vaatii enemmän säännöllistä huolenpitoa ja osien vaihtoa kuin mekaaniset kellot. Vaijereita ja kuoria pitää uusia aika-ajoin ja ei ne mekaaniset kahvojen sisuksetkaan ikuisia ole. Sähkövaihteissa, ainakaan kahvoissa, ei ole kuluvia osia.

Nyt muuten on sitten tulossa se 105 Di2:kin, joten aletaan lähennellä sellaista tilannetta, kun mekaanisia vaihteita ei enää harrastepyöriin tehdä ollenkaan. Koskahan tulee ensimmäiset massatuotantorungot, joissa ei ole vaijerimahdollisuutta lainkaan vai joko sellaisa on?

(Ps. mulla on kyllä rannekello ihan aktiivisesti käytössä oleva työkalu. En todellakaan jaksa kaivaa puhelinta esiin joka kerta katsoakseni kelloa ja esim. asiakkaiden kanssa työskennellä puhelimen tuijottelu, edes kellon katsomisen vuoksi, ei ole kovinkaan kohteliasta. Lisäksi toimenkuvani on sellainen, että sekä kellon ajalla että ajankäytöllä on merkitystä.)

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Niin millä kukakin brassailee. Sähkövaihteilla vai mittatilaustyönä hitsatulla teräsrungolla, kun kaupalliset tuotteet ei kelpaa.

Mekaanisia vaihteita harrastepyöriinkin tehdään varmasti vielä pitkään.

----------


## paaton

Minä brassailen mekaanisella r9100 dura-acella. Ai että naksuu nätisti.

----------


## Qilty

> Eikös polkupyörienkin kanssa ole käynyt/käymässä vähän samoin. Alkuperäinen tarkoitus on ollut siirtyä paikasta a paikkaan b suhteellisen yksinkertaisella mekaanisesti toimivalla, lihasvoimin ”vedettävällä” laitteella. Nykyään keski-ikäiset brassailee ihan muunlaista käyttöä varten hankituilla, statusta nostavilla sähkövaihdepyörillä.
> 
> Vaikka joku oli sitä mieltä, että sähkövaihteistoa pitäisi ennemmin verrata mekaanisiin kelloihin, niin minä en kyllä ole. Samalla tavalla mekaaniset vaihteet vaatii enemmän säännöllistä huolenpitoa ja osien vaihtoa kuin mekaaniset kellot. Vaijereita ja kuoria pitää uusia aika-ajoin ja ei ne mekaaniset kahvojen sisuksetkaan ikuisia ole. Sähkövaihteissa, ainakaan kahvoissa, ei ole kuluvia osia.
> 
> Nyt muuten on sitten tulossa se 105 Di2:kin, joten aletaan lähennellä sellaista tilannetta, kun mekaanisia vaihteita ei enää harrastepyöriin tehdä ollenkaan. Koskahan tulee ensimmäiset massatuotantorungot, joissa ei ole vaijerimahdollisuutta lainkaan vai joko sellaisa on?
> 
> (Ps. mulla on kyllä rannekello ihan aktiivisesti käytössä oleva työkalu. En todellakaan jaksa kaivaa puhelinta esiin joka kerta katsoakseni kelloa ja esim. asiakkaiden kanssa työskennellä puhelimen tuijottelu, edes kellon katsomisen vuoksi, ei ole kovinkaan kohteliasta. Lisäksi toimenkuvani on sellainen, että sekä kellon ajalla että ajankäytöllä on merkitystä.)



Kai te puristit myös asutte navetassa ilman sähköä tai juoksevaa vettä?

Mä ottaisin sähkövaihteet heti jos joku ne maksais, ite ei raaski

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Muutenkin tämän brassailun ja statuksen hakemisen jatkuva esiin nostaminen on kohtalaisen outoa näin harrastefoorumilla.

Oudoksun myös asennettä, että kaikki omaan harrastukseen liittyvät innovaation on lähtökohtaisesti perseestä ja turhaa uhaten omaa harrastamista. Onkohan missään muissa harrastepiireissä vastaavaa?

----------


## paaton

> Kai te puristit myös asutte navetassa ilman sähköä tai juoksevaa vettä?
> 
> Mä ottaisin sähkövaihteet heti jos joku ne maksais, ite ei raaski



No luitko tuon stenun kirjoituksen. Oli aivan samaa mieltä sähköjen paremmuudesta.

----------


## stenu

> Tämä oli kiinnostava heitto, mistä olisi kiva jatkaa mutta minkä otsikon alla?



Niin… toi onkin mielenkiintoinen aihe. Jos yhtään ajattelee, niin nämä nykyiset sähkövaihteet on lähinnä naurettavan vanhanaikaisia. Ihminen painelee jotain hemmetin nappuloita ja vaihteet vaihtuu sähköisesti se mukaan. Funtionaalisesti systeemi ei eroa mekaanisista vaihteista mitenkään ja edelleen systeemin hallitsemiseen tarvitaan ihminen ja se vieläpä luottaa ihmisen harkintakykyyn siitä, että mikä on paras vaihde mihinkin tilanteeseen. Omalla alallani ”hienot” tai ”modernit” laitteet oli tolla tasolla joskus 2000-luvun alussa.

2020-luvun sähkövaihteisto on sellainen, missä kaikki on integroitu toimimaan yhdessä ja vaihteet vaihtuu automaattisesti teho-, syke- ja nopeusmittareiden dataan perustuen. Nappuloista valitaan korkeintaan haluttu ajotila; fiilistely, treeni, kisa, sprintti jne.. Halvemmissa vehkeissä logaritmit ja pro-vehkeissä oppiva tekoäly pitää huolta siitä, että vaihde on aina ideaali eikä inhimmillisyyteen liittyviin huonoihin valintoihin ole mahdollisuutta. Treenimoodissa pyörään ladataan haluttu treeni sisään ja tekoäly ohjastaa vain polkemaan treenin kannalta ideaalilla tavalla. Kaikki toi tekniikka olisi olemassa eikä vaatisi edes mitään kovin kummallisia innovaatioita. Kysymys kuuluu, että miksi se ei ole käytössä?

----------


## stenu

> Mutta ihan oikeasti siihen nähden, miten kauan ja joka paikassa elektroniikka on jyllännyt ja miten itsestäänselvyys se on nykyään kaikkialla, on lähinnä hämmästyttävää, että pyörien elektronisoituminen on kestänyt niin tolkuttoman kauan.







> Tämä oli kiinnostava heitto, mistä olisi kiva jatkaa mutta minkä otsikon alla?



Niin… toi onkin mielenkiintoinen aihe. Jos yhtään ajattelee, niin nämä nykyiset sähkövaihteet on lähinnä naurettavan vanhanaikaisia. Ihminen painelee jotain hemmetin nappuloita ja vaihteet vaihtuu sähköisesti se mukaan. Wow..? Funtionaalisesti systeemi ei eroa mekaanisista vaihteista mitenkään ja edelleen systeemin hallitsemiseen tarvitaan ihminen ja se vieläpä luottaa ihmisen harkintakykyyn siitä, että mikä on paras vaihde mihinkin tilanteeseen. Omalla alallani ”hienot” tai ”modernit” laitteet oli tolla tasolla joskus 2000-luvun alussa.

2020-luvun sähkövaihteisto on sellainen, missä kaikki on integroitu toimimaan yhdessä ja vaihteet vaihtuu automaattisesti teho-, syke- ja nopeusmittareiden dataan perustuen. Nappuloista valitaan korkeintaan haluttu ajotila; fiilistely, treeni, kisa, sprintti jne.. Halvemmissa vehkeissä logaritmit ja pro-vehkeissä oppiva tekoäly pitää huolta siitä, että vaihde on aina ideaali eikä inhimmillisyyteen auttamatta kuuluviin huonoihin valintoihin ole mahdollisuutta. Treenimoodissa pyörään ladataan haluttu treeni sisään ja tekoäly ohjastaa vain polkemaan treenin kannalta ideaalilla tavalla. Kaikki toi tekniikka olisi olemassa eikä vaatisi edes mitään kovin kummallisia innovaatioita. Kysymys kuuluu, että miksi se ei ole käytössä?

----------


## duris

> 2020-luvun sähkövaihteisto on sellainen, missä kaikki on integroitu toimimaan yhdessä ja vaihteet vaihtuu automaattisesti teho-, syke- ja nopeusmittareiden dataan perustuen. Nappuloista valitaan korkeintaan haluttu ajotila; fiilistely, treeni, kisa, sprintti jne.. Halvemmissa vehkeissä logaritmit ja pro-vehkeissä oppiva tekoäly pitää huolta siitä, että vaihde on aina ideaali eikä inhimmillisyyteen auttamatta kuuluviin huonoihin valintoihin ole mahdollisuutta. Treenimoodissa pyörään ladataan haluttu treeni sisään ja tekoäly ohjastaa vain polkemaan treenin kannalta ideaalilla tavalla. Kaikki toi tekniikka olisi olemassa eikä vaatisi edes mitään kovin kummallisia innovaatioita. Kysymys kuuluu, että miksi se ei ole käytössä?



Varmaan sama syyllinen joka hidastaa muitakin innovaatioita eli UCI:n sääntökirja.

----------


## paaton

Oi ihana UCI. Jos sääntöjä ei olisi, niin ajaisimme katetuilla nojapyörillä gravellia.

----------


## Qilty

> Niin… toi onkin mielenkiintoinen aihe. Jos yhtään ajattelee, niin nämä nykyiset sähkövaihteet on lähinnä naurettavan vanhanaikaisia. Ihminen painelee jotain hemmetin nappuloita ja vaihteet vaihtuu sähköisesti se mukaan. Wow..? Funtionaalisesti systeemi ei eroa mekaanisista vaihteista mitenkään ja edelleen systeemin hallitsemiseen tarvitaan ihminen ja se vieläpä luottaa ihmisen harkintakykyyn siitä, että mikä on paras vaihde mihinkin tilanteeseen. Omalla alallani ”hienot” tai ”modernit” laitteet oli tolla tasolla joskus 2000-luvun alussa.
> 
> 2020-luvun sähkövaihteisto on sellainen, missä kaikki on integroitu toimimaan yhdessä ja vaihteet vaihtuu automaattisesti teho-, syke- ja nopeusmittareiden dataan perustuen. Nappuloista valitaan korkeintaan haluttu ajotila; fiilistely, treeni, kisa, sprintti jne.. Halvemmissa vehkeissä logaritmit ja pro-vehkeissä oppiva tekoäly pitää huolta siitä, että vaihde on aina ideaali eikä inhimmillisyyteen auttamatta kuuluviin huonoihin valintoihin ole mahdollisuutta. Treenimoodissa pyörään ladataan haluttu treeni sisään ja tekoäly ohjastaa vain polkemaan treenin kannalta ideaalilla tavalla. Kaikki toi tekniikka olisi olemassa eikä vaatisi edes mitään kovin kummallisia innovaatioita. Kysymys kuuluu, että miksi se ei ole käytössä?



Eiks tää puoliksi ole toteutunu ainakin tuoreemmissa di2 vaihteissa, missä on edessä useempi ratas. Tosin se taitaa vaan ketjulinjan taki pitää optimi rattaalla.

Maastossa varsinkin tollanen toimiva automaatti olis nannaa, sais vaan ajaa.


Muoks. Kyllähän muuten kokolailla helvetin kauan kesti ennen kun autojen automaattilaatikot oli edes siedettäviä, etenkin reippaassa ajossa. Joten eiköhän siihen fillaripuolen automatisoinnin puuttumiseenkin ihan syy ole.

----------


## SotkuPekka

> Oudoksun myös asennettä, että kaikki omaan harrastukseen liittyvät innovaation on lähtökohtaisesti perseestä ja turhaa uhaten omaa harrastamista. Onkohan missään muissa harrastepiireissä vastaavaa?



Autopuolella sähköautojen pakottaminen ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi tuntuu ainakin närästävän pientä marginaaliharrastajaporukkaa.

----------


## Qilty

> No luitko tuon stenun kirjoituksen. Oli aivan samaa mieltä sähköjen paremmuudesta.



Se ei ollutkaan pointti. Vaan jos verrataan nykypyörää siihen mihin se on alunperin tarkoitettu ja miten sekin asiansa ajoi. Ihan niinku navettakin, pystyy nukkumaan yönsä lähes kastumatta tai joutumatta petojen syötäväksi.

Ja mähän en ole edes kokeillut sähkövaihteita, enkä mielellään edes kokeile. Koska olen ihan varma että sellaset joutuu sen jälkeen hommaamaan. Olen kuitenkin nähnyt edellä ajavan pyörässä kuinka hienosti se pykälä vaihtuu sähköllä.

----------


## Plus

Haluan että fillari pysyy puhtaasti lihasvoimalla toimivana mekaanisena laitteena, vailla mitään elektroniikkaa. En myöskään halua pitää mittaria tangossa häiritsemässä, ellei se reittinavigoinnin takia ole välttämätön. Ehkä samasta syystä osaan arvostaa sinkulaa, fiksiä ja jäykkäkeulaista maasturia. Myöskin samasta syystä joku vanhempi ja sporttisempi manuaalivaihteinen auto vailla mitään sähköisiä apuja on ajokokemukseltaan miellyttävä, ihan eri tavalla kuin joku itse ajava maantielaiva jossa moottorin ääntä ei kuule, on täysin eristetty tiestä eikä edes tiedä millä vaihteella ajetaan. Olen siis jonkin sortin puritaani…

----------


## miz

”Halvemmissa vehkeissä logaritmit ja pro-vehkeissä oppiva tekoäly pitää huolta siitä, että vaihde on aina ideaali eikä inhimmillisyyteen auttamatta kuuluviin huonoihin valintoihin ole mahdollisuutta. Treenimoodissa pyörään ladataan haluttu treeni sisään ja tekoäly ohjastaa vain polkemaan treenin kannalta ideaalilla tavalla. Kaikki toi tekniikka olisi olemassa eikä vaatisi edes mitään kovin kummallisia innovaatioita. Kysymys kuuluu, että miksi se ei ole käytössä?”

Kuulostaisi musta siltä että harrastamisesta vietäisiin suuri osa ilosta pois. Mihin sitä ihmistä sitten tarvii ollenkaan tuossa yhtälössä.
Tekoäly voisi optimoida ajolinjat kaikille samoiksi ja avustaa sähköllä automaattisesti harrastajien letkat soratiellä optimiväleillä niin energiaakin kuluisi vähemmän. Saisi sitten heilutella jalkoja matkalla ja katsella maisemia, toki sivuille kun edessä näkyy vaan selkä ja perä.
Eikös inhimillisyyteen kuuluvat huonot valinnat ole oppimisen kannalta melko välttämättömiä?

----------


## Qilty

> ”Halvemmissa vehkeissä logaritmit ja pro-vehkeissä oppiva tekoäly pitää huolta siitä, että vaihde on aina ideaali eikä inhimmillisyyteen auttamatta kuuluviin huonoihin valintoihin ole mahdollisuutta. Treenimoodissa pyörään ladataan haluttu treeni sisään ja tekoäly ohjastaa vain polkemaan treenin kannalta ideaalilla tavalla. Kaikki toi tekniikka olisi olemassa eikä vaatisi edes mitään kovin kummallisia innovaatioita. Kysymys kuuluu, että miksi se ei ole käytössä?”
> 
> Kuulostaisi musta siltä että harrastamisesta vietäisiin suuri osa ilosta pois. Mihin sitä ihmistä sitten tarvii ollenkaan tuossa yhtälössä.
> Tekoäly voisi optimoida ajolinjat kaikille samoiksi ja avustaa sähköllä automaattisesti harrastajien letkat soratiellä optimiväleillä niin energiaakin kuluisi vähemmän. Saisi sitten heilutella jalkoja matkalla ja katsella maisemia, toki sivuille kun edessä näkyy vaan selkä ja perä.
> Eikös inhimillisyyteen kuuluvat huonot valinnat ole oppimisen kannalta melko välttämättömiä?



Tämähän olis varmaa jollain zwiftillä helpoin toteuttaa. Ei tarvii lähteä edes ulos.

----------


## paaton

> Eiks tää puoliksi ole toteutunu ainakin tuoreemmissa di2 vaihteissa, missä on edessä useempi ratas. Tosin se taitaa vaan ketjulinjan taki pitää optimi rattaalla.
> 
> Maastossa varsinkin tollanen toimiva automaatti olis nannaa, sais vaan ajaa.
> 
> 
> Muoks. Kyllähän muuten kokolailla helvetin kauan kesti ennen kun autojen automaattilaatikot oli edes siedettäviä, etenkin reippaassa ajossa. Joten eiköhän siihen fillaripuolen automatisoinnin puuttumiseenkin ihan syy ole.



Onhan sitten 100% varma juttu, ettei tuollainen tule koskaan toiminaan. Ei maantiellä ja vielä vähemmän maastossa.

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

Katsoin tialushistoriaani Canyonin sivuilta. 
Eilen 15.9.*2021* ostin AL 7 outletistä 1948,80e ja 30.10.*2019* AL 6 1199,56e 
(toi 2019 pyörä jäi erään nuoren miehen ohjaaman passatin puskurin ja pyörätelineen väliin)

Ostin tällä kertaa S koon. Mulla on mittaa 179/88cm ja S koko on taulukon mukaan 178cm saakka. Onko porukalla kokemusta onko liian kiikkerä ja eniten askarruttaa 170mm/S kammen pituus vs. 172,5/M. Elien kyllä kokeilin polkea Kickr BIkellä 170mm kammella enkä (luullakseni) huomannut eroa.

Mulla aina se ongelma, että ohjaamo jää liian kauas. Viime kesät olen ajellut Trek Domanella koko 54cm, johon jouduin ostamaan 150e.lla pidemmän satulaputkenkin, koko suositus tossa 54 koossa on 168 - 174! Ja tää on toiminu mulla tosi hyvin.

2019 ostin sekä S että M koon ja vertailin sen sub 30 pv niitä ja päädyin silloin M kokoon. Pari viikkoa sitten ostin Crail CF koko M, mutta siinä ohjaamo oli niin kaukana mulle että lapaluiden väli/niska alkoi puutumaan niin myin sen pois, siinä voisi kuvitella että S olisi sopiva mutta niitä ei saatavilla nyt ja muutenkin hoverbar tuntui liian jämäkältä alaotteella. 

Edit: piti korjata tuo pyörän 2019 malli 6.seksi eli ei ihan niin kauhea hinnan nousu kuitenkaan.

----------


## Hoo x Hoo

Onko heittää ehdotuksia sellaiseksi kompromissi gravel-pyöräksi, jolla voisi käydä höntsäämässä muutaman kerran kauteen HelCX:ää kategoria kolmosen jämäsijoilla. 90% ajosta olisi kuitenkin rauhallista sorateillä ajelua ja bikepackingia. Ilmeisesti osa graveleista junamaisempia ja toiset lähempänä puhtaita cyclocross-pyöriä. Ulkonäöllisesti miellyttävät Exploro ja Aspero taas ilmeisesti optimoitu kovaa ajaamiseen. Hintaluokka kolmen tonnin nurkilla.

----------


## stenu

> Maastossa varsinkin tollanen toimiva automaatti olis nannaa, sais vaan ajaa.



Niinpä! Tuohon kiteytyy täyskäykän, hissitolpattoman yksivaihteisen viehätys. Siinä se ”automaattilaatikko” on vaan jaloissa ja tekninen toteutus vähän yksinkertaisempi  :Hymy: 





> Onhan sitten 100% varma juttu, ettei tuollainen tule koskaan toiminaan. Ei maantiellä ja vielä vähemmän maastossa.



Mutta luuletko oikeasti, että evoluution huippu on tässä ja nyt? Takarattaiden määrä kasvaa, mutta perustoimintaidea ja käyttöjärjestelmä pysyy nykyisen luddiittisena. Olympialaisissa taisi Pidcockilla olla jo testissä jo joku protoversio automaagisesti säätyvästä jousituksesta.

----------


## #78

> Niin… toi onkin mielenkiintoinen aihe. Jos yhtään ajattelee, niin nämä nykyiset sähkövaihteet on lähinnä naurettavan vanhanaikaisia. Ihminen painelee jotain hemmetin nappuloita ja vaihteet vaihtuu sähköisesti se mukaan. Wow..? Funtionaalisesti systeemi ei eroa mekaanisista vaihteista mitenkään ja edelleen systeemin hallitsemiseen tarvitaan ihminen ja se vieläpä luottaa ihmisen harkintakykyyn siitä, että mikä on paras vaihde mihinkin tilanteeseen. Omalla alallani ”hienot” tai ”modernit” laitteet oli tolla tasolla joskus 2000-luvun alussa.
> 
> 2020-luvun sähkövaihteisto on sellainen, missä kaikki on integroitu toimimaan yhdessä ja vaihteet vaihtuu automaattisesti teho-, syke- ja nopeusmittareiden dataan perustuen. Nappuloista valitaan korkeintaan haluttu ajotila; fiilistely, treeni, kisa, sprintti jne.. Halvemmissa vehkeissä logaritmit ja pro-vehkeissä oppiva tekoäly pitää huolta siitä, että vaihde on aina ideaali eikä inhimmillisyyteen auttamatta kuuluviin huonoihin valintoihin ole mahdollisuutta. Treenimoodissa pyörään ladataan haluttu treeni sisään ja tekoäly ohjastaa vain polkemaan treenin kannalta ideaalilla tavalla. Kaikki toi tekniikka olisi olemassa eikä vaatisi edes mitään kovin kummallisia innovaatioita. Kysymys kuuluu, että miksi se ei ole käytössä?



Autojen automaatti ja robottivaihteet keskustelee voimalaitteen kanssa, jolloin vaihtamisen aikaan pyydetään moottorilta armoa ettei tarttee täydessä vedossa vaihteita vaihtaa.
Olishan se maastossa kivaa kun mäessä kesken tiukimman puristuksen kuuluis krunz ja pykälä vaihtuis. 
Toinen olis tietty fillarissa esim di2- bibs jossa säämiskään olis kytketty sähkövirta ja aina vaihtamisen yhteydessä haaroväliin tulis pieni sähkötälli jolloin katkeis tiukin veto automaattisesti vaihtamisen ajaksi.

----------


## paaton

Menee liian fiksuksi koneistajan päälle. Mä vaan poljen pyörää ja tykkään kun saa aina haluamansa vaihteen ja kadenssin. Siksi 2x myös gravellissa.

----------


## Hower

Edes di2:lla en käytä sen (semi)automaattivaihoehtoja vaan täysin manuaalilla vaihdot oman tarpeen mukaan.
Kai ne automaatit toimii yksioikoista maantietä jurruttaessa, mutta on tilanteita, joihin se ei sovi ollenkaan. Tarve tiputtaa pienemmälle eturattaalle kompensoimatta takavaihtajalla... yms. 
Käyttääkö joku noita automaattiasetuksia?

----------


## markkut

> Kai te puristit myös asutte navetassa ilman sähköä tai juoksevaa vettä?



No melkein. Pyörän materiaali terästä, vaihteiden toiminta mekaanista ja kodin eristys sahanpurua.

Syynä ei tosin ole purismi.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Qilty

> Niinpä! Tuohon kiteytyy täyskäykän, hissitolpattoman yksivaihteisen viehätys. Siinä se ”automaattilaatikko” on vaan jaloissa ja tekninen toteutus vähän yksinkertaisempi 
> 
> 
> 
> Mutta luuletko oikeasti, että evoluution huippu on tässä ja nyt? Takarattaiden määrä kasvaa, mutta perustoimintaidea ja käyttöjärjestelmä pysyy nykyisen luddiittisena. Olympialaisissa taisi Pidcockilla olla jo testissä jo joku protoversio automaagisesti säätyvästä jousituksesta.



Ei kai tuo jatkuvasti säätyvä jousitus mikään uusi juttu ole? Onhan Foxilta ollu Live Valve jo tovin. Vai säätyikö Pidcockilla joku muukin kuin vaimennus?


Edittiä. Niin ja tuonkohan takia mua on houkuttanut yksivaihteinen(ehkä jopa fiksi) gravel?

----------


## Hower

No, onneksi ei olla vielä tässä tilanteessa:
"Mua vähän kummastuttaa mitä väliä sähkössä on poljettavuudella? Tai ainakaan mulle sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä.
Ei vaikuta sähkössä mun kokemuksen mukaan."
(lainaus herralta Ruuduntakaa, sähköpyöräketjusta.
 :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Ei kai tuo jatkuvasti säätyvä jousitus mikään uusi juttu ole? Onhan Foxilta ollu Live Valve jo tovin. Vai säätyikö Pidcockilla joku muukin kuin vaimennus?



En tiedä, enkä ole muutenkaan ihan kartalla jousitushommista, kun ei ole aika moneen vuoteen tarvetta eikä kiinnostusta seurata, missä niitten kanssa mennään, mutta tämmöstä spekulointia oli mediassa taannoin:

”Pidcock’s 29er has 100mm of travel damped by what looks to be a prototype electronic SR Suntour Edge rear shock and potentially a prototype electronically-controlled 100mm AXON Werx34 fork from the same brand. Wires were spotted leaving the fork and shock and disappearing into the frame, but, as yet, we don’t know how the system works.”

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Oudoksun myös asennettä, että kaikki omaan harrastukseen liittyvät innovaation on lähtökohtaisesti perseestä ja turhaa uhaten omaa harrastamista. Onkohan missään muissa harrastepiireissä vastaavaa?



En minä kehitystä turhana pidä, kunhan mun ei tarvi sotkeentua siihen. 

Toinen juttu on huoltovarmuus ja huollon hinnat. Asut jossain Korpi-Suomessa, niin tavan työkalupakilla ja satkun varaosilla pidät pyöräsi  ajokunnossa suht helposti. Ei tarvi ajella 100 km jonnekin Shimano-dealerille tekemään mitään buuttauksia.  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ei tarvi ajella 100 km jonnekin Shimano-dealerille tekemään mitään buuttauksia.



Onko tämä fakta vai täysi mutu että näin pitäisi tehdä?

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

Ei kai tuo jatkuvasti säätyvä jousitus mikään uusi juttu ole? Onhan Foxilta ollu Live Valve jo tovin. Vai säätyikö Pidcockilla joku muukin kuin vaimennus?ollut käytössä omassa pivotissa kohta kaksi vuotta ja toimii.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Onko tämä fakta vai täysi mutu että näin pitäisi tehdä?



Tämä tuli jostain ketjusta missä juteltiin pieleen menneistä päivityksistä kun joku E-Tube ei pelannutkaan ja se vaati käyntiä huollossa. Tosin se taisi koskea sähköpyöriä.  :Vink:

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Niin… toi onkin mielenkiintoinen aihe. Jos yhtään ajattelee, niin nämä nykyiset sähkövaihteet on lähinnä naurettavan vanhanaikaisia. Ihminen painelee jotain hemmetin nappuloita ja vaihteet vaihtuu sähköisesti se mukaan. Wow..? Funtionaalisesti systeemi ei eroa mekaanisista vaihteista mitenkään ja edelleen systeemin hallitsemiseen tarvitaan ihminen ja se vieläpä luottaa ihmisen harkintakykyyn siitä, että mikä on paras vaihde mihinkin tilanteeseen. Omalla alallani ”hienot” tai ”modernit” laitteet oli tolla tasolla joskus 2000-luvun alussa.
> 
> 2020-luvun sähkövaihteisto on sellainen, missä kaikki on integroitu toimimaan yhdessä ja vaihteet vaihtuu automaattisesti teho-, syke- ja nopeusmittareiden dataan perustuen. Nappuloista valitaan korkeintaan haluttu ajotila; fiilistely, treeni, kisa, sprintti jne.. Halvemmissa vehkeissä logaritmit ja pro-vehkeissä oppiva tekoäly pitää huolta siitä, että vaihde on aina ideaali eikä inhimmillisyyteen auttamatta kuuluviin huonoihin valintoihin ole mahdollisuutta. Treenimoodissa pyörään ladataan haluttu treeni sisään ja tekoäly ohjastaa vain polkemaan treenin kannalta ideaalilla tavalla. Kaikki toi tekniikka olisi olemassa eikä vaatisi edes mitään kovin kummallisia innovaatioita. Kysymys kuuluu, että miksi se ei ole käytössä?



Kadenssin mukaan vaihteita vaihtava olisi looginen ja varmasti toimiva, koska vaihteilla ja kandenssilla on kaikissa tilanteissa suora riippuvuus.

Mutta miten on laita tehon tai sykkeen: syke tai tehon tuotto eivät seuraa vaihteita, vaan kuormitusta. Vastusta pitäisi päästä säätämään, mutta se on ulkona polkiessa mahdotonta.

----------


## stenu

En ehkä ihan ymmärtänyt, mitä meinasit. Mun tulevaisuusvisiossa oppiva tekoälyautomatiikka vaikkapa säätää kadenssia eli vaihteita sopivaksi niin, että syke pysyy halutulla tasolla ja voimantuoton ja sykkeen suhde mahdollisimman tehokkaana. Ehkä kymmenen vuoden sisään nähdään, että osuinko lähellekään  :Hymy:

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Jos ajetaan teho-ohjatusti, niin kuski säätää näkemänsä tehonäytön perusteella, onko yritettävä enemmän, vai onko hieman kevennettävä. Boksi voi silloin päättää kadenssin perusteella vaihteen.

Jos halutaan ajaa siten, että kadenssi on vakio, niin kuskin on nähtävä kadenssi, tai tunnettava se ja boksin olisi säädettävä kuormaa, mikä ei ulkona ajaessa onnistu.

Sykkeellä on sama tilanne: syke seuraa kohtuudella kuormaa ja kuormaa ei voi säätää vaihteilla.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Sykkeellä on sama tilanne: syke seuraa kohtuudella kuormaa ja kuormaa ei voi säätää vaihteilla.



No miksei, cadenssi kun laskee niin vaihde tippuu pienemmälle, joten vauhti ja sen myötä kuorma kevenee.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^kadenssi tippuu vain, jos kuski ei halua lisätä tehoa, tai ei pysty.

Kuski on se, joka tuottaa ja säätää tehoa joko näkemänsä, tai tuntemansa mukaan. Se ei ole vahteiden ohjainboksin säädettävissä.

----------


## paaton

> Onko tämä fakta vai täysi mutu että näin pitäisi tehdä?



Jos ei ole ostanut jotain lisäkikkaretta, niin käsittääkseni sen semi-automaagi vaihteiston joutuu kytkemään huollossa vekka.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Jos halutaan ajaa siten, että kadenssi on vakio, niin kuskin on nähtävä kadenssi, tai tunnettava se ja boksin olisi säädettävä kuormaa, mikä ei ulkona ajaessa onnistu.
> 
> ...



Tässä on ajatusvirhe. Jos kuski näkee kadenssin ja pitää sen, niin vaihteilla voidaan säätää tarvittava teho, mikäli se mitataan, mutta menetetään hallinta ajonopeuteen.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Jos ei ole ostanut jotain lisäkikkaretta, niin käsittääkseni sen semi-automaagi vaihteiston joutuu kytkemään huollossa vekka.



Mjaa, en tiedä mitään näistä Shimanoista tai edes maantie-Srammeista.

----------


## paaton

> Mjaa, en tiedä mitään näistä Shimanoista tai edes maantie-Srammeista.



Kaveri just laittoi, että onnistuu suoraan ohjainboxista nappia painelemalla. Eli en tiedä minäkään...

----------


## MAS

> No, onneksi ei olla vielä tässä tilanteessa:
> "Mua vähän kummastuttaa mitä väliä sähkössä on poljettavuudella? Tai ainakaan mulle sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä.
> Ei vaikuta sähkössä mun kokemuksen mukaan."
> (lainaus herralta Ruuduntakaa, sähköpyöräketjusta.



Jees, täällä ollaan tuosta vielä kaukana, mitä nyt välillä kolkutellaan sitä asteikon toista laitaa  :Hymy:  Fillarifoorumin tai erityisesti FB:n eMTB-foorumilla saa aika nopeasti tuota "riittävän" annoksen ja hätäinen voi muodostaa tuon perusteella käsityksen itse teknologiasta vaikka kyse on nykyisen harrastajajoukon äänekkäimmän osan vinoutumista.





> En ehkä ihan ymmärtänyt, mitä meinasit. Mun tulevaisuusvisiossa oppiva tekoälyautomatiikka vaikkapa säätää kadenssia eli vaihteita sopivaksi niin, että syke pysyy halutulla tasolla ja voimantuoton ja sykkeen suhde mahdollisimman tehokkaana. Ehkä kymmenen vuoden sisään nähdään, että osuinko lähellekään



Sähköavusteisissa tuota jo tehdään. Ihan ei ole vielä automatiikka niin herkkää että sellaisella viitsisi itse ajella, mutta manuaalisesti hoitamalla tuo jo luonnistuu eli avustusta säädellen niin että mukava kevyt pk-lenkki toteutuu kunnon poluilla vauhdeilla jotka vastaavat vk2-lenkkiä. Ei menne kauaa enää kun automatiikka hoitaa tuon niin hyvin, että manuaalimoodia ei tarvita. Luomupyörissä voi kestää kauan kun tuotekehitysinssit on siirretty noita sähköpyöriä värkkäämään, siellä on kuitenkin isosti tekemistä ja nopein kasvu.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Mutta tossa (avusteisessa) boksi säätää avustustasoa ja siihen boksilla on pääsy. Luomufillarissa ei ole, mitä ohjata. Luomussa automatiikka onnistuu vasta, kun boksilla on pääsy kuskin aivotoimintaan.

Jos pohtii luonnollista gravelia, jossa mutkaisella tiellä ylämäet ja alamäet vaihtelevat, eikä pitokaan ole vakio. Se, että näytöltä tuijottaisit tavoitekadenssia ja pyrkisit pitämään sen -pyöräilyn irvikuva!

----------


## Fuuga

> Onhan ne sähkövaihteet kivat ja hienot, mutta ilmankin kyllä pärjää. Jos on valmis panostamaan ja haluaa loistavasti toimivat vaihteet niin mikä ettei.



Mulle pitempien matkojen polkijana vaikuttaa paljon pystyykö esim. vaihtajan hajoamisen tai vaijerin katkeamisen jotenkin korvaamaan tuolla tien päällä. Ei pelkästään noiden kanssa vaan vähän kaiken. 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mulle pitempien matkojen polkijana vaikuttaa paljon pystyykö esim. vaihtajan hajoamisen tai vaijerin katkeamisen jotenkin korvaamaan tuolla tien päällä. Ei pelkästään noiden kanssa vaan vähän kaiken. 
> 
> 
> -- 
> Murphy elää!



No noista ei vaijeri katkea.

----------


## Qilty

> Mulle pitempien matkojen polkijana vaikuttaa paljon pystyykö esim. vaihtajan hajoamisen tai vaijerin katkeamisen jotenkin korvaamaan tuolla tien päällä. Ei pelkästään noiden kanssa vaan vähän kaiken. 
> 
> 
> -- 
> Murphy elää!



Sähkövaihtajassa taitaa olla se etu että se joko jää sille vaihteelle mihin akku loppui, tai saisko sen sit jopa ite jotenkin valita? Mekaanisella runtataan pisimmällä välityksellä kotiin jos varppi katkee

----------


## JackOja

Vaihtajan häkin voi mekaanisilla lukita halutulle välitykselle kiilaamalla jonkun tikun tai kävyn tai mitä tahansa sinne väliin sopivasti. Sillee ensiapuna.

----------


## paaton

Niin ja mekaanisella toimii aina etuvaihtaja. Di2 ei.

----------


## Qilty

Eli paskojahan ne sitte

----------


## Arosusi

> Niin ja mekaanisella toimii aina etuvaihtaja. Di2 ei.



Huumori alkaa.
Ei toimi mekaaninen jos vaijeri menee poikki.
Kyllä Di2 toimii aina jos viitsii ladata. Ja akun varaustilan näkee nopeasti vaihtajan vipua painamalla.
Huumori loppui.

Hyviä ne on molemmat. Ajakoon kukin millä haluaa.

----------


## Aakoo

Eipä ole koskaan vaijeri katkennut ajossa, ja jos olisikin niin taksi on vissiin keksitty. Sama koskee varmaan myös sähkövaihteita. Kyllähän kaikesta saa keksittyä negatiivisia asioita, jos oikein kovasti pohtii.

----------


## Fuuga

> Sähkövaihtajassa taitaa olla se etu että se joko jää sille vaihteelle mihin akku loppui, tai saisko sen sit jopa ite jotenkin valita? Mekaanisella runtataan pisimmällä välityksellä kotiin jos varppi katkee



Ei muuten runtata vaan säädetään se sopivalle siihen johonkin keskelle. Siihen sopii esim. nippuside. Tämä on tätä miten sähköt tekee ihmiset kädettömiksi  :Hymy: .

----------


## Fuuga

> Vaihtajan häkin voi mekaanisilla lukita halutulle välitykselle kiilaamalla jonkun tikun tai kävyn tai mitä tahansa sinne väliin sopivasti. Sillee ensiapuna.



En nyt löytänyt sitä youtube-videota, mutta yhdellä nippusiteellä sen saa hoidettua varsin näppärästi.

----------


## Fuuga

> No noista ei vaijeri katkea.



Niin, ei vaijeri katkea, mutta tuolla korvessa kun on vielä >500 km jäljellä, on kohtuullisen ikävää kun loppuu akusta virta. Näitä on tapahtunut ja näitä tapahtuu tulevaisuudessakin.
Eikä ole pois luettu sekään, että joku liitäntä tai piuha muuten vain paskoo. Näitäkin on tapahtunut. ja tapahtuu tulevaisuudessakin.

----------


## duris

Shimanon di2 jättää akun loppuessa ketjun edessä pienelle ja sen jälkeen takavaihtaja toimii vielä jonkun aikaa. Sramin Etapissa on se etu, että akkuja voi vaihtaa ristiin niin saa ketjun vielä nostettua isolle limpulle jos edestä akku loppuu. Ja jos nyt laittaa pyörään uuden Sramin AXS droppitolpan niin siinähän on sitten vara-akku mukana.

Vuoden sisään on mennyt Utlegran mekaanisista vaijeri kaksi kertaa poikki. Kerran jäi myös Porvoon Ajot kesken kun Di2 akku loppu ja ketju jäi pienelle eturattaalle. Ennen kisaa merkkivalo vilkutti vihreetä niin olisi pitänyt helposti riittää.

Molemmat voi pettää, mutta kyllä noilla on aina kotiin päässyt.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kannattaa ajaa fiksillä niin on mahdollisimman vähän mitä voi hajota.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

No mut jos jotain hajoaa niin ne on polvet. Tai jos ketju menee poikki niin kannattaa toivoa ettei mäen alla ole kovin pahaa louhikkoa =)

Mikäs näiden edullisemman pään sähkövaihteiden hintataso oikein on? Tähän asti oon pärjännyt vaijerivaihteilla ja vaijerijarruilla mutta jos ottais kerralla kunnon digiloikan sähkövaihteisiin ja hydraulijarruihin.

----------


## paaton

> Eipä ole koskaan vaijeri katkennut ajossa, ja jos olisikin niin taksi on vissiin keksitty. Sama koskee varmaan myös sähkövaihteita. Kyllähän kaikesta saa keksittyä negatiivisia asioita, jos oikein kovasti pohtii.



Mulla on mennyt ja menee vaijereita kesken ajon useasti. Kyllä tuon pikkuhiljaa oppii. Nyt on dura-acessakin täys pitkät kuoret ja vaijerin tökkää sisään 5min kaikkine säätöineen. 3tkm välein kun vaihtelee niin selviää varmasti.

----------


## nure

Stevie, noiden virvelitehtaan osista tiedä mutta GX:n langaton päivityssetti vaihteille https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-GX-Eagle-AX...ade-Kit-1x12_1

----------


## duris

^onko toi GX:n langaton setti sellaiseen flatbar graveliin eli hybiridiin vai miksi GG-ketjussa speksataan MTB-osia?

----------


## petewow

Niinpä. Eipä ole ikinä loppunut sähkövaihteiden akku ajossa, mutta takavaihtajan vaijeri on kyllä katkennut. Miten muuten tämä sähkövaihteista väittely kuuluu Gravel Grinding-fillarit ketjun alle..?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> No mut jos jotain hajoaa niin ne on polvet. Tai jos ketju menee poikki niin kannattaa toivoa ettei mäen alla ole kovin pahaa louhikkoa =)
> 
> Mikäs näiden edullisemman pään sähkövaihteiden hintataso oikein on? Tähän asti oon pärjännyt vaijerivaihteilla ja vaijerijarruilla mutta jos ottais kerralla kunnon digiloikan sähkövaihteisiin ja hydraulijarruihin.



Siinä tonnin pinnassa.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Eipä päivityssetillä mitään tee kun ei ole kahvoja eikä jarruja ym. Aika railakkaan hintaista leikkiä on jos tonnin maksaa koko roska halvimmillaan:

https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Rival-XPLR-...-1x12-46-Teeth
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Force-XPLR-...-1x12-46-Teeth

----------


## Fuuga

> Niinpä. Eipä ole ikinä loppunut sähkövaihteiden akku ajossa, mutta takavaihtajan vaijeri on kyllä katkennut. Miten muuten tämä sähkövaihteista väittely kuuluu Gravel Grinding-fillarit ketjun alle..?



Joku halusi jatkaa keskustelua aiheesta ja siitähän nousee täällä nopeasti väittely. Ihmisillä on kova tarve perustella itselleen tehtyjä päätöksiä ja siihen liittyy helposti vahva vasta-argumentointi. Tärkeää ei ole toisenlaisen mielipiteen hyväksyminen vaan sen ampuminen alas.

Minäkin voisin ottaa sähkövaihteet maantiemenijääni, jolla ajelen lyhyitä <600 km lenkkejä, mutta tuohon long hauleriini, joka tyyppinsä takia kuuluu tähän topiciin, en haluaisi koska en halua joutua sellaisiin teknisiin ongelmiin, joihin ei keskellä metsää tai lapin kairaa löydy hyvää ratkaisua.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Joku halusi jatkaa keskustelua aiheesta ja siitähän nousee täällä nopeasti väittely. Ihmisillä on kova tarve perustella itselleen tehtyjä päätöksiä ja siihen liittyy helposti vahva vasta-argumentointi. Tärkeää ei ole toisenlaisen mielipiteen hyväksyminen vaan sen ampuminen alas.
> 
> Minäkin voisin ottaa sähkövaihteet maantiemenijääni, jolla ajelen lyhyitä <600 km lenkkejä, mutta tuohon long hauleriini, joka tyyppinsä takia kuuluu tähän topiciin, en haluaisi koska en halua joutua sellaisiin teknisiin ongelmiin, joihin ei keskellä metsää tai lapin kairaa löydy hyvää ratkaisua.



No itse otit taas kovin foorumille tyypillisesti asenteen, että sähkövaihteet on kaikkialle sopivat ja hyökkäsit niitä vastaan.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Shimanon mekaanisissa on toisinaan poluilla ajaessani jarrukahvan liike sisäänpäin häirinnyt ja aiheuttanut hapuilua. Varsinaisesti teillä, soraa tai ei, en muista yllätyksiä tulleen. Ja tielle tuo kahvojen käyttöliittymä on suunniteltu. Jos poluille poikkeaa, niin jarrukahva saisi olla mieluiten sellainen, että vähemmänkin optimaalisella otteella painaminen onnistuu.

----------


## Qilty

> Eipä päivityssetillä mitään tee kun ei ole kahvoja eikä jarruja ym. Aika railakkaan hintaista leikkiä on jos tonnin maksaa koko roska halvimmillaan:
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Rival-XPLR-...-1x12-46-Teeth
> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Force-XPLR-...-1x12-46-Teeth



Joo, halvemmalla pääsee kun ostaa ne pyörässä kiinni.

----------


## paaton

> ^onko toi GX:n langaton setti sellaiseen flatbar graveliin eli hybiridiin vai miksi GG-ketjussa speksataan MTB-osia?



Aina voi rakentaa sähkövaihteisen hybridin. Vaihtaa vain suoraa tankoa ja laittaa 4seasonia alle.

----------


## nure

Paaton, kun ei ole muutakaan tekemistä... Ja eikös ole jo todettu että gravel on 80luvun retkipyörän ja maastopyörän risteytys? 
En myöskään ymmärrä että miksi maasto/maantie osia ei voi sotkea keskenään, esim. XX1:n vaihdevivunkin saa suht luonnikkaasti maantietankoon...

----------


## duris

> Paaton, kun ei ole muutakaan tekemistä... Ja eikös ole jo todettu että gravel on 80luvun retkipyörän ja maastopyörän risteytys? 
> En myöskään ymmärrä että miksi maasto/maantie osia ei voi sotkea keskenään, esim. XX1:n vaihdevivunkin saa suht luonnikkaasti maantietankoon...



Saisikohan kiinnitettyä vinoputkeen isommalla pannalla. Olisi sitten samassa paikassa kun niissä 80-luvun retkipyörissä

----------


## Fuuga

> No itse otit taas kovin foorumille tyypillisesti asenteen, että sähkövaihteet on kaikkialle sopivat ja hyökkäsit niitä vastaan.



Nyt sun kannattaa 
a) lukea lauseesi ihan uudestaan ja sen jälkeen, kun olet sisäistänyt sen, kovasti miettiä että
b) olenko mielestäsi niiden puolesta vai vastaan

Ja sen jälkeen, jos yhtään scrollaat ylöspäin huomata, etten ole missään vaiheessa ollut sähkövaihteita vastaan vaan ilmaissut preferenssini manuaalisiin ja jopa perustellut sen.
Ja viimeksi juuri lainaamassasi viestissäni sanon, että kyllä niitä lyhyillä matkoilla voisi käyttää maantiepyörässä, mutta maantiepyörä ei nyt kuulu tähän kontekstiin.

----------


## Fuuga

> Shimanon mekaanisissa on toisinaan poluilla ajaessani jarrukahvan liike sisäänpäin häirinnyt ja aiheuttanut hapuilua. Varsinaisesti teillä, soraa tai ei, en muista yllätyksiä tulleen. Ja tielle tuo kahvojen käyttöliittymä on suunniteltu. Jos poluille poikkeaa, niin jarrukahva saisi olla mieluiten sellainen, että vähemmänkin optimaalisella otteella painaminen onnistuu.



Sit pitää alkaa käyttää campan maantiesettiä, siinä on vaihteelle omat vipstaakit.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Vaihtoehtoja on pohdinnassa, myös campa. Tosin nyt on kaapit täynnä Shimanoa ja hieman vuotavan kahvan vaihtokin edelleen tekemättä.

Mutta sähkövaihteiden ja mekaanisen suurin ero itselle on käyttöliittymä ja toisena asentaminen uuteen tai vaikka vanhaan runkoon.

----------


## Qilty

> Sit pitää alkaa käyttää campan maantiesettiä, siinä on vaihteelle omat vipstaakit.



On ne sramissakin

----------


## Föhn

Täällähän on on tapahtunut. Joo, jos joku haluaa laittaa Shimanon Digivaihteet niin se meinaa myös sitä että runko täytyy olla sarjaa varten valmis. En tiedä kuinka tiukka toleranssi rungon suhteen on, mutta ihan jokaiseen se ei mene. Lukemani perusteella.

----------


## Fuuga

> On ne sramissakin



Totta, nyt kun muistan sen yhden päivän kun olen SRAMin tekniikkaa käyttänyt lainapyörällä. Ei ole noin muuten tultua ajettua sillä varustetuilla värkeillä

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

onko toi GX:n langaton setti sellaiseen flatbar graveliin eli hybiridiin vai miksi GG-ketjussa speksataan MTB-osia?sramin mtb osat toimivat keskenään rival/force osien kanssa.ensi kesälle päivitin axs XX 1 takavaihtajan ja siihen sopivan pakan 10-50 sekä eturattaan isomman jonka laajempi takapakka mahdollistaa.toki loppusyksy ja kevät ajellaan vanhoilla jos ovat toimivia.itsellä ollut myös nuo viistoputkessa kiinni olevat vaihteen siirtimet ei ole ikävä.tuli aikoinaan rakenneltua siirtimet niin sanottuun aerotankoon(itse tehtyyn)jo se tuntui parannukselta,vaikka aika sätökset lienee olivat,toki läpi menivät tarkastuksessa triathloni kisaa ennen.

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

siis kyseessä sähköllä toimivat vaihteet ja sramin.

----------


## MAS

Sähkövaihteiden oivasta käyttöliittymästä vielä: Pieni mutta yllättävän hyväksi osoittautunut juttu oli asentaa (SRAM AXS) satelliittivaihtimet yläotetta ("tops") varten. Aiemmin sitä ei juuri tullut käytettyä, mutta satelliittien myötä rauhallisempi mäkien kiipeäminen, myös todella loivat pitkät mäet ja samoin suoraviivainen röykkymaasto tulee niiltä ajettua. Tanko tipahti yhden speisserin verran alemmas kun ajoasentoon tuli vaihtelua enemmän tuon myötä.

Niin, ja yksi pitempi ja yksi lyhyempi lenkki tullut ajettua sähkösinkulalla. Vara-akku on sittemmin ostettu ja se huolellisesti säilötty valmiina odottamaan kaapin hyllylle josko sitä jollakin tulevalla lenkillä tarvitsisi  :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Gravelia voi päivittää myös uusilla vanteilla. Uutena tulokkaana Lightweight Pfadfinder, jossa mielenkiintoiset speksit
vanteen korkeus 37 mm
paino 1.430 g
leveys 24 mm, siis ulkoleveys, *sisäleveys 18,2 mm !*
hinta: alkaen 3.780 euroa

Cyclingtipsin jutussa kuvattu aika osuvasti vapaalla suomennoksella; sellaiseen rahalla ei väliä "graveliin", jolla tarkoitus pysyä maantiellä

----------


## misopa

^Mutta miten ne on saaneet noista noin painavat?

----------


## nure

^Juu, paino käsittämätön, pitäisi tuossa hintaluokassa olla noin 1300g. max, ellei jarrulevyt sitten sisälly painoon... Kauniit kiekot joka tapauksessa kuitupuolilla, onkohan aika kirjoittaa joulupukille?

----------


## JackOja

> ^.... ellei jarrulevyt sitten sisälly painoon...



Kuka hullu ilmoittaisi kiekkojen painon sillä lailla?

----------


## JKO17

Juu, paino ei sisällä levyjä. Ei nuo Lightweightin kiekot muutenkaan ole näköjään niin kevyitä kun luulin, ainakaan clincherit. Suhteessa korkeuteen ja leveyteen  mm. rovalit ovat jo "selkeästi" kevyempiä.

Cyclingtipsin toimittaja Dave Rome on ollut ilmeisen närkästynyt kirjoittaessaan jutun noista kiekoista. 

Sellainen vaikutelma jää, että nuo kiekot olisi käytännössä uudelleen nimetyt Lightweight Wegweiserit, jotka ovat maantiekiekot ja suositeltu rengasleveys 23-32 mm. Sisäleveys, ulkoleveys, korkeus ja paino on sama, samoin kuin ulkonäkö.

Nimi uusiksi, suositeltu rengaskoko nostetaan 40 mm:iin (toki ollaan erton rajoissa) ja siinä meillä on uudet gravelkiekot ?

https://cyclingtips.com/2021/09/ligh...gravel-wheels/

----------


## JohannesP

Varmaankin enemmän LW markkinoitu aasian suuntaan missä ökykalliit eurooppalaiset tuotteet myy. Uudelleenbrändätyt maantiekiekot noi on selkeästi. 

Vannejarrukiekot noilla edelleen keveitä, mutta ei noita LW levyjarrukiekkoja enää ostella speksien takia.

----------


## paaton

> Kuka hullu ilmoittaisi kiekkojen painon sillä lailla?



Just niin. Ei tossa ole renkaita mukana painossa.

----------


## SotkuPekka

> Kuka hullu ilmoittaisi kiekkojen painon sillä lailla?



Olisi helpompi suorittaa vertailut vannejarrukiekkoon.

----------


## Hoo x Hoo

> Onko heittää ehdotuksia sellaiseksi kompromissi gravel-pyöräksi, jolla voisi käydä höntsäämässä muutaman kerran kauteen HelCX:ää kategoria kolmosen jämäsijoilla. 90% ajosta olisi kuitenkin rauhallista sorateillä ajelua ja bikepackingia. Ilmeisesti osa graveleista junamaisempia ja toiset lähempänä puhtaita cyclocross-pyöriä. Ulkonäöllisesti miellyttävät Exploro ja Aspero taas ilmeisesti optimoitu kovaa ajaamiseen. Hintaluokka kolmen tonnin nurkilla.



Tämä ei nähtävästi herättänyt ajatuksia? Kysytään toisin päin. Onko joku ajanut cyclocrossia esim. Explorolla? Soveltuuko siihen miten? Itsellä on kokemusta ainoastaan cyclocross-pyörällä ajamisesta, joten ei osaa arvioida, että kuinka merkittävästi gravelin tuntuma ja käyttäytyminen siitä eroaa. Se on tiedossa, että keskiö on matalammalla, joka voi vaikeuttaa ajamista off-cambereissa yms. mutta mites muuten?

----------


## Jukka

Itse ajanut nyt kolme kautta HEL CX:n kisoja omalla gravel-pyörällä (Fairlight Secan). Oma vauhti on ollut siellä Cat3:n keskipaikkeilla ja voi sanoa, ettei pyörä ole ollut rajoittava tekijä, vaan lähinnä kuski ainakin omassa tapauksessa. Keskiö on joo vähän matalalla (77 mm droppia), mutta omat kammet on 165 mm, niin ei nekään raavi ihan heti maata. Kannattaa ehdottomasti lähteä mukaan haastamaan itsensä ja pitämään hauskaa! Itsellä kyllä ollut eriilinen CX-pyörä haaveissa, mutta lähinnä sen takia, ettei tarvitsisi joka viikonloppu säätää pyörää työmatka-/kisakäytön välillä (pullotelineet, kello, valot, lokarit , yms.). Ja kai toi teräsrunko olis vähän pitkäikäisempi, jos sitä ei upottaisi mutaan kerran viikossa...

----------


## stenu

Juu meinasin just sanoa, että ei niitä cat 3:n sijoituksia pyörillä ratkota. Tanko kannattaa kuitenkin tsekata, että ei ole liikaa flarea. Cyclocrossissa tangon maksimileveys on 50 cm.

----------


## stenu

> Tämä ei nähtävästi herättänyt ajatuksia? Kysytään toisin päin. Onko joku ajanut cyclocrossia esim. Explorolla? Soveltuuko siihen miten? Itsellä on kokemusta ainoastaan cyclocross-pyörällä ajamisesta, joten ei osaa arvioida, että kuinka merkittävästi gravelin tuntuma ja käyttäytyminen siitä eroaa. Se on tiedossa, että keskiö on matalammalla, joka voi vaikeuttaa ajamista off-cambereissa yms. mutta mites muuten?



Tämä tuli muuten mieleen eilen. Ei se tunnu olevan ihan niin tarkkaa maailmancupissakaan.  :Hymy:  (Joskin siellä on pitänyt vähän mm. temppuilla keskiön korkeuden kanssa..)

----------


## Föhn

> Olisi helpompi suorittaa vertailut vannejarrukiekkoon.



Mitä tarkoitat?

----------


## stenu

Todistettavasti Stigmata ei ainakaan mee pilalle (ylikokoisilla) 33-millisillä. On jopa ihan hauska.

Tommoset alumiiniset hookless-vanteet on kyllä ihan killerit krossirenkaiden ja -paineiden kanssa. Noissa Donnellyissä ei todellakaan ole mitkään makkarankuorikyljet ja sain tubeless snakebiten eturenkaaseen jo heti. Pitääks tässä nyt sit alkaa jotain kuitukiekkoja miettimään? Kun annat pikkurillin jne…

----------


## stenu

Ot kai vähän (ja yksinpuhelua), mutta eilisessä Ethias Crossissa SuperSix Evo oli podiumilla. Oli aika graveli rata. 100 korkeusmetriä soratietä ylös mäelle ja sit XCO-tyyppistä baanaa sata lasissa alas. Karseeta vauhtia krossipyöräkin kulkee alamäkeen, kun osaa ajaa.

----------


## Hoo x Hoo

Kiitoksia vastauksista. Tuossa Stigmatassa on kyllä hyvännäköinen väri!

----------


## Rosco

Vastataan vielä että Reilly Gradientilla oon ajanu kaks kautta krossia cat3 ilman mitään ongelmia. Reillyn geo kyllä muutoin samoisa cx pyörien kanssa mutta keskiö on aavistuksen alempana. En ole huomannut mitään ongelmaa asian kanssa.

----------


## Föhn

Kivan näköinen kulkine. Mikä kamera tai softaa pakkaa kuvassa noin renkaat soikeaksi?

----------


## Rosco

Iphonen kamera hoikistaa mukavasti!

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Alkaa taas illat pimetä eikä kerkeä ajamaan niin pitää speksata. Mulla on nyt 2 pyörää sorateille, hiilikuituinen Specialized Crux 38mm Gravelking slikseillä ja alumiininen Insera CC700 27,5 x 2,1" Gravelking SK:lla. Kummassakin 1x10 vaihteet ja mekaaniset levyjarrut. Spessulla ajelen silloin kun tekee mieli mennä lujaa ja tiet on hyväkuntoisia tai ajelen maantien reunaa. Inseralla taas ajelen huonompia metsäteitä ja välillä polkujakin ja yleensäkin silloin kun ei ole tarkoitus kaahata. Nyt on vaan käynyt mielessä että pitäisköhän vaihtaa noi kaks vähän uudempaan jossa olis 1x11 tai 1x12 vaihteet, läpiakselit, hydrojarrut, hiilikuiturunko ja rengastilaa niin että sais sekä 50mm leveät 650B kumit ja sitten vaihtoehtoisesti 35-40mm leveät sliksit. Mitäs vaihtoehtoja tulis ekana mieleen jos yritetään pysyä muutaman tonnin hintaluokassa kunmyös käytetyt kelpaa mulle hyvin?

----------


## Kilpuri

Kiinnostaa kanssa, tosin mitä mä olen asiaa tutkinut ja selvitellyt että mun mittaiselle (n. 185) valtamerkkien osalta ollaan eioossa…

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Alkaa taas illat pimetä eikä kerkeä ajamaan niin pitää speksata. Mulla on nyt 2 pyörää sorateille, hiilikuituinen Specialized Crux 38mm Gravelking slikseillä ja alumiininen Insera CC700 27,5 x 2,1" Gravelking SK:lla. Kummassakin 1x10 vaihteet ja mekaaniset levyjarrut. Spessulla ajelen silloin kun tekee mieli mennä lujaa ja tiet on hyväkuntoisia tai ajelen maantien reunaa. Inseralla taas ajelen huonompia metsäteitä ja välillä polkujakin ja yleensäkin silloin kun ei ole tarkoitus kaahata. Nyt on vaan käynyt mielessä että pitäisköhän vaihtaa noi kaks vähän uudempaan jossa olis 1x11 tai 1x12 vaihteet, läpiakselit, hydrojarrut, hiilikuiturunko ja rengastilaa niin että sais sekä 50mm leveät 650B kumit ja sitten vaihtoehtoisesti 35-40mm leveät sliksit. Mitäs vaihtoehtoja tulis ekana mieleen jos yritetään pysyä muutaman tonnin hintaluokassa kunmyös käytetyt kelpaa mulle hyvin?



3T Exploro Pro Sram Rival osasarjalla maksaa vähän reilut 3000€. Näitä on jopa saatavilla aina silloin tällöin. Tällä hetkelläkin löytyy M-kokoinen Toni&Toni kaupasta suoraan ajoon. Tuo muutaman tonnin budjetti on jo sen verran hyvä, että kyllä sillä etsivä pyörän löytää.

----------


## nure

^Tuo vaikka täydellä Forcen sarjalla olis ihan ok jos jonkun muun värisenä saisi. Mielipide tietysti sekin mutta joskus miettii että osasarja pitäisi olla suht vastavan laatuinen kuin runkokin...

----------


## JackOja

> ^Tuo vaikka täydellä Forcen sarjalla olis ihan ok jos jonkun muun värisenä saisi. ...



Siinä sulle: https://www.tonitoni.fi/3t-exploro-m...rce-xx1-axs-56

----------


## Qilty

> 3T Exploro Pro Sram Rival osasarjalla maksaa vähän reilut 3000€. Näitä on jopa saatavilla aina silloin tällöin. Tällä hetkelläkin löytyy M-kokoinen Toni&Toni kaupasta suoraan ajoon. Tuo muutaman tonnin budjetti on jo sen verran hyvä, että kyllä sillä etsivä pyörän löytää.



Ja URS apexeilla 3200 samassa kaupassa

----------


## nure

Jack, ei kaipaa sähköjä... Fillaritorilla myynnissä L kokoinen LDT versio ja taitaa olla Forcea, pikkuisen alle 4tonnia, uudenveroinen...

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> ^Tuo vaikka täydellä Forcen sarjalla olis ihan ok jos jonkun muun värisenä saisi. Mielipide tietysti sekin mutta joskus miettii että osasarja pitäisi olla suht vastavan laatuinen kuin runkokin...



Jostain on aina tingittävä, jos on joku erikseen määritelty budjetti. Ihan hyvä kokonaispaketti tuo on kuitenkin tuohon rahaan. Sitten vähän säästelee rahoja ja päivittelee vaikka kiekot ja muita osia, jos tarpeelliseksi näkee.

----------


## nure

^Se on totta. Enkä tarkoita että Rivalissa mitään vikaa, kyse lähinnä tasapainosta rungon ja komponenttien kanssa...

----------


## duris

> ^Se on totta. Enkä tarkoita että Rivalissa mitään vikaa, kyse lähinnä tasapainosta rungon ja komponenttien kanssa...



Eikös tuo Exploro Pro ole nimenomaan se karvalakkimalli johon Rival sopii. Team-malliin voi sitten laittaa parempaa palikkaa.

----------


## nure

Jackin ehdottama Max selkeästi eri runko kuin Vehkakosken haaveilema...

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Ja lisätään vielä että rungon geometria sais olla suht mukavuuspainotteinen, Spessussa on 140mm emäputki ja Inserassa joku 160-170mm ja mulla sojottaa silti stemmit ylöspäin eli ihan kisaisimmat cyclocross-rungot jää väkisin pois laskuista myös senkin takia ettei keskiö olis turhan korkealla.

----------


## stenu

^ Jos koko natsaa, niin Eat Sleep Cyclessä näyttää olevan vielä yksi 54-senttinen Stigu Rival 1 jäljellä metsänvihreänä ja jonkinmoisessa alessa. Veroja tosin tulee vähän enemmän kuin mitä Girona-hinnassa on, mutta toimituskuluja ei. Kun toi on myyty, on tämän vuoden vuosikerta myyty Euroopasta loppuun.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

^niin se varmaan on, vaikka bunnyhopin varastosaldot kyllä väittää että ainaki L-kokoinen Rivalilla kalustettu ja M-kokoinen GRX:llä kalustettu löytyis. 

https://www.bunnyhop.de/Road.htm?sho...=k2587g427p445

----------


## JKO17

> Ja lisätään vielä että rungon geometria sais olla suht mukavuuspainotteinen, Spessussa on 140mm emäputki ja Inserassa joku 160-170mm ja mulla sojottaa silti stemmit ylöspäin eli ihan kisaisimmat cyclocross-rungot jää väkisin pois laskuista myös senkin takia ettei keskiö olis turhan korkealla.



Specialized Diverge. Rengastila toivomusten mukainen, geometria korkea.
Asettamiisi muihin edellytyksiin sopii monikin pyörä, mutta tuo stack/korkeus rajoittanee valikoimaa aika paljon koska eikös tuo Crux ole aika korkea


https://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear...iverge-review/

----------


## stenu

Joku vuosi takaperin taisinkin täällä sanoa, että Cannarin kannattaisi tehdä Headshockista gg-versio. No ne ei älynneet, mutta BMC tuuttas sen ihan puskista  :Hymy:

----------


## sf12

> Specialized Diverge. Rengastila toivomusten mukainen, geometria korkea.
> Asettamiisi muihin edellytyksiin sopii monikin pyörä, mutta tuo stack/korkeus rajoittanee valikoimaa aika paljon koska eikös tuo Crux ole aika korkea
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear...iverge-review/



Crux ei ole korkea rungoltaan. Diverge ei myöskään ole niin korkea mitä geo taulukko antaa ymmärtää, koska Stack mitta annetaan Future shokin yläpintaan ja stemmi tulee heti siihen päälle ilman prikkoja.
Eli jos Divergessä ilmoitetaan Stack 590 ja jossain toisessa pyörässä 560, niin noi pyörät on tehtaalta tullessaan yhtä korkeita, koska siinä toisessa on yleensä se 30mm prikkoja stemmin alla.

----------


## JKO17

> Crux ei ole korkea rungoltaan. Diverge ei myöskään ole niin korkea mitä geo taulukko antaa ymmärtää, koska Stack mitta annetaan Future shokin yläpintaan ja stemmi tulee heti siihen päälle ilman prikkoja.
> Eli jos Divergessä ilmoitetaan Stack 590 ja jossain toisessa pyörässä 560, niin noi pyörät on tehtaalta tullessaan yhtä korkeita, koska siinä toisessa on yleensä se 30mm prikkoja stemmin alla.



Ok. Tuo Divergen mittaustapa muuttaa tilannetta paljon. Perun aiemmin sanomani.

----------


## stenu

> Joku vuosi takaperin taisinkin täällä sanoa, että Cannarin kannattaisi tehdä Headshockista gg-versio. No ne ei älynneet, mutta BMC tuuttas sen ihan puskista



…mutta 1,2 kg tuonkin systeemin paino. Selkeä trendi näyttäis kuitenkin olevan siihen suuntaan, että ainakin gg-markkinointihenilöt ovat tiedostaneet etujousitustarpeen ja ratkaisuja kehitellään. N. 800-grammainen gg-kelpoinen vannejarruteräskeula on edelleen kuitenkin se kevyin ja yksinkertaisin ratkaisu, jos vaan vannejarrut graveliinsa kelpuuttaa.

Täpäri-Ursin runkosetin painoksi tulee noin 2,4 kg, jos runkokin on sen noin 1,2 kg eli edelleen kuitenkin kokonaisuus pysyy pari sataa grammaa kevyempänä kuin kevyt teräsrunko + teräskeula-yhdistelmä ja joustaa toki myös enemmän, varsinkin takapää. Esim. Stigmatalle taitaa hävitä melkein kilon, joten aika paljon painossa tulee takkiin, jos haluaa etumukavuutta preferoida.

Sinällään on kyllä viisas toi BMC:n teräsjousi ja low friction -systeemi. Herzeillä Heinekin perusteli sitä, että miksi a) joustavat renkaat ja b) teräskeula toimii gravelilla paremmin kuin perinteiset joustokeulasysteemit, joissa on sisäistä kitkaa liikaa. Jousikeulan voisi kuvitella pärjäävän myös vähemmällä huollolla kuin ilmakeulan.

Se on harmi, että jäykkien kuitukeulojen pitää olla niin ylijäykkiä. Ilman direktiivejä ja muita luulisi, että komposiiteistä pystyisi tekemään (normaalin näköisen eli unohdetaan Lauf) etuhaarukan, joka joustelisi teräskeulan tapaan ja olisi silti turvallinen. Luultavasti sellainen painaisi vähän nykykeuloja enemmän, koska kevyimmät kuitulaadut taitaa olla niitä kaikkein jäykimpiä ja jotta sellainen kestäisi joustelusta huolimatta, se luultavasti vaatisi jollain tapaa toisenlaista rakennetta. Silti sellainen olisi varmuudella kevyin tapa pehmentää etupäätä vähän levyjarrut kuitenkin mahdollistaen.

Jos Stigmatan saisi vaikka 600-700-grammaisella mukavuuskuitukeulalla, olis se melkolailla täydellinen yhdistelmä. Etupään kovuus sen kanssa edelleen häiritsee, vaikka jollain tapaa siihenkin näköjään aikaa myöten tottuu tai ehkä paremminkin turtuu.

----------


## sf12

> Ok. Tuo Divergen mittaustapa muuttaa tilannetta paljon. Perun aiemmin sanomani.



Toki Divergen vakiotangossa on 15mm nousua, joten sekin vielä muuttaa tilannetta.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Jos Stigmatan saisi vaikka 600-700-grammaisella mukavuuskuitukeulalla, olis se melkolailla täydellinen yhdistelmä. Etupään kovuus sen kanssa edelleen häiritsee, vaikka jollain tapaa siihenkin näköjään aikaa myöten tottuu tai ehkä paremminkin turtuu.



Turtuminen tai tottuminen -riippuu mistä suunnasta harrastustaan katselee. Kilpaurheilija tai harrastukseensa kilpailullisesti suhtautuva tietenkin arvostaa nopeutta ja suorituksen keveyttä.

Voi myös kokea, kuten itse koen, että osa hiekkatiepyöräilyn viehätyksestä tulee siitä, että se on toisinaan raskasta ja fyysisesti haastavaa. Kova keula haastaa pitämään kevyemmin kiinni tangosta ja kova runko nostamaan pyllyn irti satulasta: röykkyisellä tiellä ajamisesta tulee kokovartalosuoritus. Ja tähän haasteeseen voi vastata kokovartalotreenillä.

----------


## Qilty

> …mutta 1,2 kg tuonkin systeemin paino. Selkeä trendi näyttäis kuitenkin olevan siihen suuntaan, että ainakin gg-markkinointihenilöt ovat tiedostaneet etujousitustarpeen ja ratkaisuja kehitellään. N. 800-grammainen gg-kelpoinen vannejarruteräskeula on edelleen kuitenkin se kevyin ja yksinkertaisin ratkaisu, jos vaan vannejarrut graveliinsa kelpuuttaa.
> 
> Täpäri-Ursin runkosetin painoksi tulee noin 2,4 kg, jos runkokin on sen noin 1,2 kg eli edelleen kuitenkin kokonaisuus pysyy pari sataa grammaa kevyempänä kuin kevyt teräsrunko + teräskeula-yhdistelmä ja joustaa toki myös enemmän, varsinkin takapää. Esim. Stigmatalle taitaa hävitä melkein kilon, joten aika paljon painossa tulee takkiin, jos haluaa etumukavuutta preferoida.
> 
> Sinällään on kyllä viisas toi BMC:n teräsjousi ja low friction -systeemi. Herzeillä Heinekin perusteli sitä, että miksi a) joustavat renkaat ja b) teräskeula toimii gravelilla paremmin kuin perinteiset joustokeulasysteemit, joissa on sisäistä kitkaa liikaa. Jousikeulan voisi kuvitella pärjäävän myös vähemmällä huollolla kuin ilmakeulan.
> 
> Se on harmi, että jäykkien kuitukeulojen pitää olla niin ylijäykkiä. Ilman direktiivejä ja muita luulisi, että komposiiteistä pystyisi tekemään (normaalin näköisen eli unohdetaan Lauf) etuhaarukan, joka joustelisi teräskeulan tapaan ja olisi silti turvallinen. Luultavasti sellainen painaisi vähän nykykeuloja enemmän, koska kevyimmät kuitulaadut taitaa olla niitä kaikkein jäykimpiä ja jotta sellainen kestäisi joustelusta huolimatta, se luultavasti vaatisi jollain tapaa toisenlaista rakennetta. Silti sellainen olisi varmuudella kevyin tapa pehmentää etupäätä vähän levyjarrut kuitenkin mahdollistaen.
> 
> Jos Stigmatan saisi vaikka 600-700-grammaisella mukavuuskuitukeulalla, olis se melkolailla täydellinen yhdistelmä. Etupään kovuus sen kanssa edelleen häiritsee, vaikka jollain tapaa siihenkin näköjään aikaa myöten tottuu tai ehkä paremminkin turtuu.



Siis tuo headshock sydeemi tuo 1.2kg? Rockshox rudy taisi painaa 1.3kg...ja se lisää jo ihan oikeasti myös etupään pitoa


Tosin tuo bmc systeemi näyttää paremmalta

----------


## MAS

> Joku vuosi takaperin taisinkin täällä sanoa, että Cannarin kannattaisi tehdä Headshockista gg-versio. No ne ei älynneet, mutta BMC tuuttas sen ihan puskista







> Turtuminen tai tottuminen -riippuu mistä suunnasta harrastustaan katselee. Kilpaurheilija tai harrastukseensa kilpailullisesti suhtautuva tietenkin arvostaa nopeutta ja suorituksen keveyttä.
> 
> Voi myös kokea, kuten itse koen, että osa hiekkatiepyöräilyn viehätyksestä tulee siitä, että se on toisinaan raskasta ja fyysisesti haastavaa. Kova keula haastaa pitämään kevyemmin kiinni tangosta ja kova runko nostamaan pyllyn irti satulasta: röykkyisellä tiellä ajamisesta tulee kokovartalosuoritus. Ja tähän haasteeseen voi vastata kokovartalotreenillä.



Nyt alkoi kyllä jo kuumottamaan ennenkuin tuon kyvyistä on tullut vielä kattavampaa tarinaa, saatikka itse päässyt kokeilemaan. Headshok konseptin edut, teräsjousien herkkyys, helposti lukittava ja esteettisesti riittävän huomaamaton (toisin kuin se RS Judy saatikka Lauf). Normi BMC URS on jo takapään osalta oikein mukava, siksi on tullut etugummissa ajettua huomattavasti alemmilla paineilla, josta seuraa sitten omat haasteensa - tämä fiksaisi nyt sitä soppelisti.

Kurosen kanssa olen kyllä tässä vähän eri linjoilla. Kun tarpeeksi rouheita metsäautoteitä ajaa pitempään niin tuosta haasteesta jää jäljelle vain se jatkuva tärinä josta ei ainakaan omat kätöset eikä niska pitemmän päälle tykkää. Isot röykyt hoidetaan jumpalla, mutta se jatkuva taukoamaton pikkunypytys vain, no, nypyttää pitemmän päälle.

----------


## paaton

> Kurosen kanssa olen kyllä tässä vähän eri linjoilla. Kun tarpeeksi rouheita metsäautoteitä ajaa pitempään niin tuosta haasteesta jää jäljelle vain se jatkuva tärinä josta ei ainakaan omat kätöset eikä niska pitemmän päälle tykkää. Isot röykyt hoidetaan jumpalla, mutta se jatkuva taukoamaton pikkunypytys vain, no, nypyttää pitemmän päälle.



Jep. Paha noita on haukkua ennenkuin kokeilee. Esimerkiksi tuo meikon läpiajettava liukas ja kivikkoihen alamäki on kyllä jäykällä gravellilla kaukana hauskasta.

Mutta siis lähtökohtaisesti en kyllä usko lainkaan noihin jousivirtyksiin. Energiaimureita, joita joutuu kantamaan kaiken muun lenkin mukana. Täytyisi testata, mutta onneksi hintalappu estää tuon tehokkaasti.

(Haukuinpa kuitenkin...)

----------


## stenu

> …röykkyisellä tiellä ajamisesta tulee kokovartalosuoritus. Ja tähän haasteeseen voi vastata kokovartalotreenillä.



Mä ajan niin paljon yksivaihteisilla sekä maastossa, krossia että soraa ja lisäksi fiksillä työmatkat ja jonkin verran muutenkin, että kokobartalotreeniä tulee ihan tarpeeksi.

Sit, kun ajan vaihdepyörällä satku+ lenkkejä, teen sen mieluummin mukavuuspainotteisemmin. Stigmata on ihan ok, kun on paksut, lutterorenkaat alla ja paineet niin matalat, että putkelta ajaessa eturengas vähän jo muljuaa. Teräskeulalla ajelee mukavasti alle 40 mm renkuloillakin ja paineita voi pitää sen verran, että putkelta ajaessa ei muljua.





> Siis tuo headshock sydeemi tuo 1.2kg? Rockshox rudy taisi painaa 1.3kg...ja se lisää jo ihan oikeasti myös etupään pitoa



Jos toi Bemarin ”Headshock” toimii niin kuin sen on tarkoitus toimia, niin mä olettaisin sen lisäävän etupään pitoa paremmin kuin mihin Rudy kykenee joka on mun käsittääkseni ilmakeula. Mutta kumpaakaan en ole ajanut, joten on puhdasta spekulaatiota.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Kurosen kanssa olen kyllä tässä vähän eri linjoilla. Kun tarpeeksi rouheita metsäautoteitä ajaa pitempään niin tuosta haasteesta jää jäljelle vain se jatkuva tärinä josta ei ainakaan omat kätöset eikä niska pitemmän päälle tykkää. Isot röykyt hoidetaan jumpalla, mutta se jatkuva taukoamaton pikkunypytys vain, no, nypyttää pitemmän päälle.



Kyllä, riittävä määrä ikävää nypytyystä käy väsyttäväksi, eikä ole mitenkään hauskaa. Mulla ikävän annostelu toimii usein jo reitinvalinnassa, vaikka toki toisinaan matkalle osuu sellaista, jota ei niin kovin välittäisi ajaa. Mutta ikävinkin jakso loppuu aikaan ja seuraava tasaisempi tuntuukin sitten taivaalta.

Mulla on aina toiminut kontrastit ulkoilmassa liikkuessa: sadesään vaihtuminen poudaksi, ylämäen vaihtuminen alamäeksi ja nimismiehen kiharan päättyminen ja tasaisen alkaminen.

Voi olla, että mulla on myös joitakin ihanteita graveliin liittyen, sellaisia tarkempaa määrittelyä vailla olevia.

----------


## MAS

> Kyllä, riittävä määrä ikävää nypytyystä käy väsyttäväksi, eikä ole mitenkään hauskaa. Mulla ikävän annostelu toimii usein jo reitinvalinnassa, vaikka toki toisinaan matkalle osuu sellaista, jota ei niin kovin välittäisi ajaa. Mutta ikävinkin jakso loppuu aikaan ja seuraava tasaisempi tuntuukin sitten taivaalta.
> 
> Mulla on aina toiminut kontrastit ulkoilmassa liikkuessa: sadesään vaihtuminen poudaksi, ylämäen vaihtuminen alamäeksi ja nimismiehen kiharan päättyminen ja tasaisen alkaminen.
> 
> Voi olla, että mulla on myös joitakin ihanteita graveliin liittyen, sellaisia tarkempaa määrittelyä vailla olevia.



Juu, ei kaiken nyt tarvitse sileätä asfaltin-kaltaista pintaa tässä lajissa ollakaan. Mutta täälläpäin moni hieno metsäautotie on varsin rouheata alustaa. Ja nämä osuudet ovat itselle "se" juttu gravelissa, asfaltit ja sileämmät sorat ovat sitten mtb-termein "siirtymiä". Polut tarjoavat sitten noiden päälle ne jumppaosuudet ja vaihtelua.

Tiedä sitten miten paljon tuo jousitus tuollaiseen auttaisi. Se lienee parhaimmillaan siinä kun on selviä yksittäisiä isompia kivia & kuoppia, mutta teräsjousilla saattaisi herkkyys riittää tuohon tärinäänkin. Eilen tuli ajettua sama hieman pitempi pätkä isommalla gravelilla pinnoitettua metsäautotietä, 45c Ramblereissa tällä kertaa 27/31 psi paineet, noin 4-5 psi alemmat paineet kuin ed. viikonloppuna ja noilla paineilla tuntui jo mukavan tasaiselta kyyti - hintana Ramblerien heikompi rullaus nopealla alustalla ja noilla paineilla ei oikein kestä ajella isosti & terävästi kivikkoisia polkuja.

----------


## Qilty

> Mä ajan niin paljon yksivaihteisilla sekä maastossa, krossia että soraa ja lisäksi fiksillä työmatkat ja jonkin verran muutenkin, että kokobartalotreeniä tulee ihan tarpeeksi.
> 
> Sit, kun ajan vaihdepyörällä satku+ lenkkejä, teen sen mieluummin mukavuuspainotteisemmin. Stigmata on ihan ok, kun on paksut, lutterorenkaat alla ja paineet niin matalat, että putkelta ajaessa eturengas vähän jo muljuaa. Teräskeulalla ajelee mukavasti alle 40 mm renkuloillakin ja paineita voi pitää sen verran, että putkelta ajaessa ei muljua.
> 
> 
> 
> Jos toi Bemarin ”Headshock” toimii niin kuin sen on tarkoitus toimia, niin mä olettaisin sen lisäävän etupään pitoa paremmin kuin mihin Rudy kykenee joka on mun käsittääkseni ilmakeula. Mutta kumpaakaan en ole ajanut, joten on puhdasta spekulaatiota.



Siitä sellanen mihin tahansa pyörään.
https://sc01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1mIi5G...Xq6xXFXXXY.jpg

----------


## Qilty

Vitsivitsi, muistin vaan nähneeni tollasen. Tossa bmc keulassa on myös lukitus.
https://youtu.be/PojnoclfBM8

----------


## stenu

Onnea on suora emäputki  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Noniin. Nyt se on todistettu, että superlötkö teräs on nopeaa. Kuskistahan se ei niinkään riipu  :Hymy: 

Oregon Outback FKT

----------


## K.Kuronen

Islannissa todistettiin kuiturungon ja joustokeulan voitokkuutta: https://www.velonews.com/news/gravel...than-24-hours/

(Mulla on kaapissa samanlainen reppu, jota Justin Lichter joskus selässään kantoi. Fillarin takahaarukassa lukee Mike Hall.)

----------


## velib

Payson McElveen ajoi juuri tuota yritystä ennen 1000 km gravel-reitin Islannin länsivuonoilla. Hän ei siis lähtenyt aivan freesinä tuohon yritykseen. Eiköhän se tulla rikkomaan jossain vaiheessa, ehkä paremmalla kelillä.
Toisaalta kyse on yhdestä jenkkien kovimmista XC-kuskeista, millä voi olla myös jotain tekemistä kuiturungon voitokkuuden lisäksi...  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

^ No ilmankos tarvii ton joustokeulan  :Hymy: 

Noin muuten mä alan yhä enemmän uskoa Mr. Heinen plaanausteoriaan. Stigmata tuntuu tosi kivalta polkea vähän aikaa tuoreilla jaloilla, mutta syö jalat nopeammin kuin ”löysä” teräspyörä. Pidemmillä lenkeillä ja väsyneillä jaloilla ei tunnu enää yhtään kivalta. Vähän ehkä oli yllättävä ilmiö. Kun on viikonlopun polkenut Stigmataa ja maanantaina hyppää Rollerin kyytiin, tuntuu kuin se lentäisi. Muuten tommonen rollerinletkeä ei-OS runko tuntuu kyllä mun makuun turhankin notkealta teknisemmälle alustalle.

Jos jotain kiinnostaa, niin tässä on mielenkiintoinen, joskin pitkä mutta samalla tavallista syväluotaavampi kirjoitus aihetta sivuten. Lopun geometriaosiokin on mielenkiintoista luettavaa, vaikka low trail -fani en olekaan. Kommentitkin kannattaa kahlata läpi. Siellä on mm. Singularin Sam.

----------


## Qilty

> ^ No ilmankos tarvii ton joustokeulan 
> 
> Noin muuten mä alan yhä enemmän uskoa Mr. Heinen plaanausteoriaan. Stigmata tuntuu tosi kivalta polkea vähän aikaa tuoreilla jaloilla, mutta syö jalat nopeammin kuin ”löysä” teräspyörä. Pidemmillä lenkeillä ja väsyneillä jaloilla ei tunnu enää yhtään kivalta. Vähän ehkä oli yllättävä ilmiö. Kun on viikonlopun polkenut Stigmataa ja maanantaina hyppää Rollerin kyytiin, tuntuu kuin se lentäisi. Muuten tommonen rollerinletkeä ei-OS runko tuntuu kyllä mun makuun turhankin notkealta teknisemmälle alustalle.
> 
> Jos jotain kiinnostaa, niin tässä on mielenkiintoinen, joskin pitkä mutta samalla tavallista syväluotaavampi kirjoitus aihetta sivuten. Lopun geometriaosiokin on mielenkiintoista luettavaa, vaikka low trail -fani en olekaan. Kommentitkin kannattaa kahlata läpi. Siellä on mm. Singularin Sam.



Siis toihan on varmaan ihan totta että löysempi pyörä on nopeempi epätasaisella. Tai sitten jäykkä jousitettu. Eihän ne veneetkään kulje mihinkään, mitkä ei nouse plaaniin(vai mitä se nyt on)

Mulle tulee seuraavaksi teräsrunko nykyiseen, tai sitten tollanen URS LT tai topstone lefty

----------


## stenu

Heinen plaanausteoriassa ei oikeastaan ole kyse epätasaisesta alustasta. Sokkotestit ajettiin jäykkyyksiä lukuunottamatta identtisillä maantiepyörillä ja siis asfaltilla. Samasta syystä huhujen mukaan Japanissa keirinkuskit aloittaa kauden löysemmillä rungoilla ja vaihtaa jäykempiin kunnon kasvaessa. Keirinrunkojen tekijöiden tärkein taito on taikoa runkoon sen kuskille sopiva jousto. Ja kyse on siis ratapyöräilystä, jossa alusta täysin sileä.

Kaikki vaimennettu jousitus lähtökohtaisesti hukkaa watteja. Ns. ”suspension losses”.

E: niin ja tieteellisesti Heinekaan ei teoriaansa pysty todistamaan oikeaksi, mutta sitä ei myöskään kukaan ole pystynyt todistamaan vääräksi. Jos haluaa uskoa ”jäykin on tehokkain” -markkinointiin, niin ei sitäkään teoriaa ole kukaan pystynyt todistamaan vääräksi - tai oikeaksi. Omiin kokemuksiin pohjautuen mä en oikein ole siihen uskonut ja nykyään uskon vielä vähemmän. Siinä mielessä toi mun ikivanha jostain lainattu allekirjoitus pitää erittäin hyvin paikkansa  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Viittaako tuo lentäminen siihen woblaamiseen?

 Just kattelin tässä videota viimeisestä bianchi kisasta, jossa kat3 startissa oli sellainen ihqu titskurunkoinen fillari. 

Tuo toisaan näytti siirtävän sen poljinvoiman rungon kautta tiehen. Ainoa vaan, että se voima ei näyttänyt palautuvan ihan pelkästään pyörivänä liikkeenä. Oli aika lähellä, etteikö pari viereistä kuskiakin liittynyt flying the planet kerhoon.

Videota en viitsi jakaa, kun en kuskia tunne. Mutta oli oikeasti aika rajua kamaa.

----------


## MAS

> ...
> Kaikki vaimennettu jousitus lähtökohtaisesti hukkaa watteja. Ns. ”suspension losses”.
> ....



Vaimentamaton jousitus toimii paremmin vain jos jousitus pystyy palauttamaan hallitusti varastoimansa energian eteenpäin menoa hyödyttäväksi. Kun joustoliikkeen pituus kasvaa niin kukaan ei liene pitkään aikaan enää yrittänyt väittää vaimentamattomia "pomppukeppejä" toimiviksi. Kysymys siten lieneekin että kuinka pieni joustoliikkeen pitää olla ennenkuin vaimennus lakkaa olemasta parempi kuin vaimentamaton jousitus. Lauf on asiasta puhunut, taisin aiemmin sen linkatakin tänne. Heillä toki myös ns. oma lehmä ojassa. Samoin BMC:llä, ohessa VN:n tarinaa uudesta URS LT:stä - jossa viitataan tavoitteeseen nimenomaan absorboida 20-30 Hz taajuuden värinöitä vaimennuksen avulla (samalla kun jousi riittävän herkkä ehtimään mukaan niitä poimimaan): https://www.velonews.com/gear/gravel...ew-bmc-urs-lt/.

Sen verran paljon on tullut ajettua 80 - 150mm joustavilla maastureilla ristiin rastiin samoilla poluilla että en ole ollenkaan huolissani vaimennetun jousituksen wattien nielemisestä silloin kun olosuhteet suosivat tietyn mittaista jousitusta. Edelleen URS LT polttelee sen verran että lienee pakko käydä koeajamassa kun niitä tänne saapuu...

----------


## stenu

^ jep, noin se varmaan menee ja olinkin ajatuksissani gg/all road -mittakaavassa joustosenttien suhteen.





> Viittaako tuo lentäminen siihen woblaamiseen?



Titsku tosiaan on terästä löysempää, mutta enpä osaa tohon vastata, kun woblaamisesta mulla ei ole kokemusta eikä ole ollut kuin yksi tistkurunko ja siinä oli niin isohalkaisijaiset putket, että se oli lähempänä alurunkoa jäykkyydeltään eikä se ollut mitenkään erityisen ihqukaan.

----------


## stenu

^ Nettijuttujen perusteella wobblaus tai shimmyäminen ei ole pelkästään rungon joustavuudesta riippuvainen asia, vaikka löysemmät taitavat olla riskaabelimpia sen suhteen. Ilmeisesti myös isot rungot shimmyää helpommin kuin pienet putkista riippumatta. Silti lähimainkaan kaikki isotkaam joustavat ei rungot ei shimmyä ja toisaalta jotkut kuiturungotkin tekee sitä.

Jos Rolleri jätetään laskuista pois, niin noi mun loput kolme teräsrunkoa on aika kaukana noista Heinen Kaisei-putkisista plaanausrungoista, kun niissä on 31,8 mm vaakaputket ja 38 mm viistoputket ja Heinen tai jonkun muun ”plaanausspesialistin” mittapuun mukaan ne ei varmaan plaanaa ollenkaan riittävästi. Niitten kanssa ei ole koskaan ollut mitään shimmyämiseen viittavaakaan ongelmaa. Silti niitten kanssa polkeminen on luonnollisempaa kuin Stigmatalla. (Enkä muuten myöskään ole sitä mieltä, että jäykässä kuiturungissa on vaan huonoja puolia ja ymmärrän hyvin senkin, miksi jonkun mielestä sellaisen kanssa polkeminen voi tuntua ”tehokkaalta”. Korostan vaan sitä, että kaikissa asioissa on puolensa ja joskus se, mikä tuntuu tehokkaalta ei välttämättä aina olekaan sitä.)

Heinella on muuten tommonen ohjainlaakeriteoria wobblaukseen liittyen:

_Bicycle Quarterly, Volume 6, Number 3

Curing Shimmy on a Bike

by Jan Heine and Mark Vande Kamp

Some bikes shimmy, others don’t, even if they are made from the same tubes. Some believe that poor frame alignment is the cause for shimmy, but we have ridden modern custom frames from very reputable builders that shimmied, even though they appeared to be aligned very well. Yet many older frames with unknown histories do not shimmy, despite being obviously misaligned.

Looking at the variables involved, Jan noticed that he never had ridden a bike with a Stronglight needle-bearing headset that shimmied, yet similar bikes (from the same maker, with the same tubing and geometry) with ball bearing headsets often shimmied.

Stronglight headsets are different from all others in that the bearings align automatically, and thus compensate for imperfections in the facing of the head tube. On a standard headset, the balls on one side tend to run looser than those on the other, because the top and bottom edges of the head tube never are perfectly parallel. Furthermore, the needle bearings of the Stronglight headset may add a little resistance to the headset, perhaps enough to dampen shimmy, but not enough to change the steering characteristics of the bike.

To see whether a different headset could make a difference in shimmy behavior, we replaced the Chris King headset on Mark’s Ti Cycles, a bike with a very strong shimmy under certain conditions, with a Stronglight needle-bearing headset. Mark rode the bike to the workshop with a load in the handlebar bag, and it was easy to provoke shimmy.

After we replaced the headset, Mark tried to induce shimmy as he had before, but the bike no longer shimmied. After numerous attempts, he finally got the bike to shimmy briefly, but instead of continuing until Mark put his knee on the top tube, the shimmy now attenuated on its own within a few oscillations. We then loaded the handlebar bag with about 4 kg (8.8 lbs.). Still, the bike’s shimmy was gone in most speed ranges. Only when coasting downhill no hands at 40 km/h (25 mph), a violent shimmy occurred that was beyond the capacity of the headset’s dampening. Placing one hand on the handlebars immediately stopped the shimmy. Mark rarely rides no-hands at speeds this high, so the shimmy problem on this bike has been mostly eliminated with a simple headset change.

In conclusion, we still do not know what causes shimmy on a bike. From Mark’s and my experience, it is unrelated to top tube diameter. A handlebar bag does increase the likelihood of shimmy on Mark’s Ti Cycles, but many other bikes with handlebar bags do not shimmy. We found that we could eliminate most of the shimmy on one of the worst bikes we experienced, by replacing the Chris King headset with a needle-bearing Stronglight model. If your bike shimmies, it is worth a try._

----------


## stenu

> Vaimentamaton jousitus toimii paremmin vain jos jousitus pystyy palauttamaan hallitusti varastoimansa energian eteenpäin menoa hyödyttäväksi.



Tossa on vibration/suspension losses selostettu aika hyvin ja ihan siellä lopussa kuva siitä, miten Heinen mielestä renkaat pystyy palauttamaan osan energiasta liikkeeksi oikeaan suuntaan. Mitä jäykempi rengas, sitä enemmän nekin vaimentaa ja hukkaa energiaa siihen vaimennukseen. Tuostakin tieteellisempi todistuaineisto puuttuu, joten saa uskoa, jos haluaa, mutta ei ole pakko  :Hymy:

----------


## Qilty

> ^ Nettijuttujen perusteella wobblaus tai shimmyäminen ei ole pelkästään rungon joustavuudesta riippuvainen asia, vaikka löysemmät taitavat olla riskaabelimpia sen suhteen. Ilmeisesti myös isot rungot shimmyää helpommin kuin pienet putkista riippumatta. Silti lähimainkaan kaikki isotkaam joustavat ei rungot ei shimmyä ja toisaalta jotkut kuiturungotkin tekee sitä.
> 
> Jos Rolleri jätetään laskuista pois, niin noi mun loput kolme teräsrunkoa on aika kaukana noista Heinen Kaisei-putkisista plaanausrungoista, kun niissä on 31,8 mm vaakaputket ja 38 mm viistoputket ja Heinen tai jonkun muun ”plaanausspesialistin” mittapuun mukaan ne ei varmaan plaanaa ollenkaan riittävästi. Niitten kanssa ei ole koskaan ollut mitään shimmyämiseen viittavaakaan ongelmaa. Silti niitten kanssa polkeminen on luonnollisempaa kuin Stigmatalla. Jos mä nyt vielä yhden teräsrungon teetän, tulee siihen 28,6 mm vaakaputki.
> 
> Heinella on muuten tommonen ohjainlaakeriteoria wobblaukseen liittyen:
> 
> _Bicycle Quarterly, Volume 6, Number 3
> 
> Curing Shimmy on a Bike
> ...



Meinaako tämä Shimmyäminen siis tangon heilumista/vatkaamista? Mitä moottoripyöräpuolella kutsutaan tankslapperiksi?

Edit. Googlasin, ja tarkoittaa. En ole omassa huomannut, mutta voishan tollasta neulalaakeria silti kokeilla

----------


## Huoleton

Aika huimalta kuulostaa noi Heinen plaanausteoriat. Sitä en voi tietää onko toi totta vai ei, mutta näyttää sellaselta perus pseudotieteelliseltä hutulta.
Foorumikirjotteluiden lisäksi en ole huomannut kenenkään muun löytävän tai toteavan samaa ilmiötä.
Se double blind testi minkä ne oli tehnyt eri rungoilla näytti mielenkiintoselta, muttei siitä sitten löytynyt tarkempaa kuvausta. Kai jossain vanhalla lehdessä ollut.

Tässä on pätkä siitä tyylistä mitä tarkoitan pseudotieteellä:
https://www.renehersecycles.com/the-...cs-of-planing/
"Frame flex acts like a spring. Finite element analysis models (above) have shown that almost all energy that you input into the frame as flex gets returned into the drivetrain, powering the bike. (Very little is lost to hysteresis – bike frames don’t get hot as they flex.)
This stored energy is released when the pedal stroke approaches the dead spots. The right type of frame flex thus prolongs your power stroke, allowing you to put more power into the bike without having to accelerate it more."

Siinä yllä on siis käsin piirretty kuvasarja joka "näyttää" tämän. Alla vielä kuva seiväshyppääjästä.
Tossa ei siis kuitenkaan näytetä miten se jousto palaa voimansiirtoon (vaikka niin väitetään).
Se, että runko ei kuumene ei tarkota etteikö energiaa huku, lämepeneminen riittää.
Varastoitu energia kyllä vapautetaan kun "dead spot" lähenee, mutta se minne se menee jää selittämättä.
Toi viimenen lause on ihan täytää käsienheiluttelua ilman mitään perusteita.

Tämä kaikki voi silti olla totta. Nämä tekstit vaan ei ole kovin vakuuttavia.
Tota ilmiötähän on helppo testata niin että menee pyörän päälle ja painaa putkelta kampea voimalla alas ala-asennossa. Runko taipuu niin että keskiö liikkuu sivulle. Kun painamisen lopettaa niin runko palautuu suoraksi. Runko ei kuumene ja pyörä ei liiku eteenpäin.

Jos tota teoriaa katsoo toisinpäin niin siinä sanotaan että pidempi polkaisuliike mahdollistaa suuremman voimantuoton.
Sitten seuraavaksi että rungon jousto mahdollistaa pidemmän polkaisun.
Ja sitten vielä että rungon jousto ei merkittävästi hukkaa energiaa.

Tuosta kuitenkin puuttuu se osa miten suurempi voimantuotto per polkaisu sitten saa pyörän kulkemaan kovempaa. Eikö samaa pääse ihan isommalla vaihteella tai pidemmällä kammella?

----------


## MAS

> Tossa on vibration/suspension losses selostettu aika hyvin ja ihan siellä lopussa kuva siitä, miten Heinen mielestä renkaat pystyy palauttamaan osan energiasta liikkeeksi oikeaan suuntaan. Mitä jäykempi rengas, sitä enemmän nekin vaimentaa ja hukkaa energiaa siihen vaimennukseen. Tuostakin tieteellisempi todistuaineisto puuttuu, joten saa uskoa, jos haluaa, mutta ei ole pakko



Tuo ja jonkun toisenkin vastaava tarina on tullut luettua. Ja itse ilmiöstä ts. renkaan ulkopuolisen osan systeemiä (pääasiassa kuski, mutta jos sattuu olemaan tavaraa kyydissä niin siellä sama ilmiö) värinöiden energian häviöt samaa mieltä.

Se haastavampi osuus tarinaa onkin sitten tuo joustavien komponenttien (rengas tai rungon osa yleensä joustohaarukka tai takana vastaava jousituskomponentti) vaimennuksen merkitys. Sinänsä Heinen ajatus renkaan tai joustavan teräshaarukan palautuvasta (elastisesta) energiasta on oikeansuuntainen, mutta hän ei mielestäni pohdi kovinkaan syvällisesti missä olosuhteissa tuo toteutuu ja milloin taas energian palautuminen ei palvele eteenpäin menoa tai muuta kaivattua asiaa. Heine on fiksun oloinen kaveri ja aiempaa historiasta laajaa kokemusta myös maastopyöristä, mutta itselle on syntynyt kuva että hän on nyt jäänyt hieman liian jumiin pyörimään oman "ATB" ajattelunsa ympärille sensijaan että laaja-alaisesti seuraisi mitä muualla tapahtuu, etenkin maastopyörien osalta ollaan pitkään tarmokkaasti ratkottu tasapainoa etenemisen tehokkuuden ja hallinnan välillä erilaisissa maasto-olosuhteissa (xc, trail, enduro, dh jne.) jossa on pakostakin syntynyt paljon tietämystä joka on nähdäkseni relevanttia ATB-touhuun myös, toki fiksusti tulkiten ja soveltaen eikä suoraan kopioiden. Tulkkasin muuten oheisen:

_Interestingly, the RockShox fork was more comfortable, but no more efficient, than the flexible steel fork of my Alex Singer. Some energy gets lost in the RockShox’s elastomer damping, whereas the undamped Singer fork has next to no internal losses.

_niin että RS ja Singer olivat yhtä tehokkaita, mutta RS mukavampi (ja Singer kevyempi, halvempi, huoltovapaa jne.). Näistä kahdesta itse ottaisin mukavuuden. Joku toinen taas toistepäin.

Ym. asiaa renkaiden osalta käsittelee mm. oheinen: https://www.singletracks.com/mtb-gea...ized-bicycles/. Maastopyörissä tutumpi juttu, kun laittaa syksyllä alle ne ihqut Magic Maryt niin pyörä pysyy kyllä limaisillakin juurilla ja kivillä hallinnassa ja etenemässä mutta rullaus kovilla pinnoilla (missä siihen kiinnittää huomion) on karua kun renkaan vaimennus on niin tehokas.

Viimeisenä ajatuksena vielä: ken ei ole koskaan tai vähään aikaan käynyt ajamassa modernia täysjousitettua 120-150mm trail-pyörää röykkypoluilla niin kannattaa käydä ottamassa tuntumat. On todella häkellyttävää miten oikein säädettynä jousitus nielee epätasaisuudet ja vaikka rullaus ei toki asfaltin tasoa ole niin se on paljon parempi kuin kuvittelisi tahi jos on käynyt sillä gravelilla yrittelemässä edetä samalla polulla.

----------


## stenu

^ joo ja mä korostan vielä, että en missään nimessä dumaa sitä Bemarin headshock-viritystä, enkä ainakaan kokeilematta ja olin siitä hetken jopa vähän innoissani. Ainoat varmat miinukset siinä on ne, että sitä ei saa kuin URSiin asennettuna tai ainakin vaatii rungon, joka on sunniteltu korkeammalle a-c:lle, paino ja varauksin systeemin monimutkaisuus (huoltotarve?).

----------


## paaton

Aika varmasti näiden gravelleille tulee käymään samoin kuin täysjoustoille. Jousitusratkaisut ovat takuulla jatkossa toimivia, mutta ne vaativat ympärilleen kallista palikkaa ja hipo runkoa, jotta paino saadaan pidettyä kurissa => hinta karkaa taivaisiin. 6-10ke gravellit ovat tulevaisuus.

----------


## Esuli

Ei travel pyörät kaipaa joustoja. Aivan muita ominaisuuksia ja ne löytyy jo kevyistä teräsrunkoisista pyöristä, kumeista ja kiekoista.
Kaikenlaisilla vietereillä mennään vain metsään koko hommassa.
Ostaahan niitä mitään asioista ymmärtämättömät.

----------


## paaton

Travell pyörä ei kaipaakkaan. Niillä ajaa eläkelläiset touringia.

----------


## MAS

> ^ joo ja mä korostan vielä, että en missään nimessä dumaa sitä Bemarin headshock-viritystä, enkä ainakaan kokeilematta ja olin siitä hetken jopa vähän innoissani. Ainoat varmat miinukset siinä on ne, että sitä ei saa kuin URSiin asennettuna tai ainakin vaatii rungon, joka on sunniteltu korkeammalle a-c:lle, paino ja varauksin systeemin monimutkaisuus (huoltotarve?).







> Aika varmasti näiden gravelleille tulee käymään samoin kuin täysjoustoille. Jousitusratkaisut ovat takuulla jatkossa toimivia, mutta ne vaativat ympärilleen kallista palikkaa ja hipo runkoa, jotta paino saadaan pidettyä kurissa => hinta karkaa taivaisiin. 6-10ke gravellit ovat tulevaisuus.



Perheessä on useampi täpäri joissa vielä hissitolpat kaikissa. Seuraus on juurikin paaton:in kuvaama ja stenu:n pelkäämä. Ostaessa tulee lisätonttuja siitä että pääsee tuttuihin lukemiin painon suhteen (referenssipisteenä aikakausi ennen järeitä jousituksia, levyjarruja, hissitolppia jne. - onneksi 1x toi sentään vähän takaisin) ja sitten lähes pakollinen tarve viedä kerran kaudessa nuo iskarihuoltoon jossa köyhtyy ~300-400 euroa per käynti per pyörä ilman että vielä askarrellaan linkkujen kanssa tai huolletaan tolppa tms. 

Ymmärrän hyvin että gravelin pitää mielellään irti tuosta sopasta kun saatu hyöty on kuitenkin marginaalinen verrattuna maastureihin. Toisaalta kun itse on tässä jo sormen antanut p***le noiden muiden pyörien suhteen ja URSissa jo elastomeeri kerran vuoteen huollettava, niin ei tunnu niin pahalta liukua alamäkeä vielä pätkä lisää...

----------


## Qilty

> Aika huimalta kuulostaa noi Heinen plaanausteoriat. Sitä en voi tietää onko toi totta vai ei, mutta näyttää sellaselta perus pseudotieteelliseltä hutulta.
> Foorumikirjotteluiden lisäksi en ole huomannut kenenkään muun löytävän tai toteavan samaa ilmiötä.
> Se double blind testi minkä ne oli tehnyt eri rungoilla näytti mielenkiintoselta, muttei siitä sitten löytynyt tarkempaa kuvausta. Kai jossain vanhalla lehdessä ollut.
> 
> Tässä on pätkä siitä tyylistä mitä tarkoitan pseudotieteellä:
> https://www.renehersecycles.com/the-...cs-of-planing/
> "Frame flex acts like a spring. Finite element analysis models (above) have shown that almost all energy that you input into the frame as flex gets returned into the drivetrain, powering the bike. (Very little is lost to hysteresis – bike frames don’t get hot as they flex.)
> This stored energy is released when the pedal stroke approaches the dead spots. The right type of frame flex thus prolongs your power stroke, allowing you to put more power into the bike without having to accelerate it more."
> 
> ...



En jaksa noita kaikkia artikkeleita(plaanauksesta) lukea, mutta onko siis niin että tuosta ei mitään numeroita saada ulos? Pelkkä fiilis siitä että toinen pyörä tuntuis kiihtyvän paremmin ei oikein riitä(ainakaan niinku perusteluksi). Pitäshän tollasen sitten näkyä vaikka tehomittarissa? Vai eikö?

----------


## Föhn

Viiksi ja partavahan tuoksuinen flanellipaita mies opasti minua artesaaniolut kourassaan että mittareilla ei mitään selitellä. Teoriaa piisasi mutta sain enemmän kyllä vaikutelmaa markkinointivastaisuudesta. Minullahan on ihan sama ajaako agendaa markkinointi osaston insinööri vai lattekahvista nauttiva lippalakkihipsteri. Sama asia. Itsehän ne on kokeiltava, mieluiten vielä niin että sulla on fillaria joka lähtöönjinka perusteella edes jonkunlaisen johtopäätöksen voi vetää.

----------


## tchegge_

> En jaksa noita kaikkia artikkeleita(plaanauksesta) lukea, mutta onko siis niin että tuosta ei mitään numeroita saada ulos? Pelkkä fiilis siitä että toinen pyörä tuntuis kiihtyvän paremmin ei oikein riitä(ainakaan niinku perusteluksi). Pitäshän tollasen sitten näkyä vaikka tehomittarissa? Vai eikö?



Noiden mittaus ei vaatisi kovin ihmellisiä, tehomittarikammet ja jotain antureitä tärinän mittaamiseen esim akseleilta, tangosta ja vaikka satulatolpalta niin pääsisi jo alkuun. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

Heitän seuraavaa:

1. Kun runko taipuu polkimeen kohdistuvasta voimasta, niin samalla poljin painuu sisään ja alas.
2. Polkimeen kohdistuvan voiman pienetessä (jalan suoristuessa) taipuu runko samalla takaisin, sillä taipuma on suhteessa voimaan.
3. Rungon taipuessa takaisin poljin liikkuu ulos ja samalla myös ylös.

-->se suhteelinen osuus (kampikieroksesta), jona poljin on voimantuoton kannalta edullisessa asemassa on suurempi, kuin jäykemmässä rungossa. Se, mitä pitäisi mitata, on polvikulman muutos: täysin jäykässä rungossa polvikulma seuraa matemaattisen tarkasti pyöritystä, mutta veltossa rungossa funktio on toinen.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Mukavuusasiat on yksi asia ja pyörän nopeus toinen. Mä uskon helposti että sopivan joustava hyvin suunniteltu teräsrunko voi olla mukavampi kuin jäykkä hiilikuiturunko mutta jos se fleksaava teräsrunko olisi nopeampi kuin hifi-mallin hiilari niin millään muulla ei kilpaa ajettaisikaan. Fillaritehtaat, ammattitallit ym. ovat ihan muutaman miljoonan takoneet rahaa siihen että saavat runkonsa ja pyöränsä siihen malliin että niillä voitetaan.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Lisätään nyt vielä että tuollaisen pyörän rungon mallintaminen FEMillä ei ole tekijämiehille mikään eksoottinen temppu. Hiilikuituinen runko saadaan suunniteltua tarvittaessa sellaiseksi että se joustaa yhtä paljon ja samoihin suuntiin kuin teräksinen mutta veikkaan että panokset on laitettu siihen että tehdään mahdollisimman jäykkä ja kevyt runko. Ja tietysti siihen valmistustekniikan asettamat rajoitteet ja CE-vaatimukset ym. standardit päälle. Jos artesaani-teräsrungon lailla joustaville hiilikuiturungoille olisi markkinarako niin sellaisia taatusti tehtäisiin, se ei olisi teknisesti mikään erikoinen temppu.

----------


## paaton

Kyllähän niihin hiilarirunkoihin on haettu jo kauan myös mukavuutta. Ei ne enää pelkkiä rautakankia ole.

 Terösrungon etu on vaan se, että siinä fleksaa myös keskiö. Kun saadaan aikaiseksi se hallittu woblaus, niin poljinvoima palautuu moninkertaisesti asfalttiin.

----------


## tchegge_

> Kyllähän niihin hiilarirunkoihin on haettu jo kauan myös mukavuutta. Ei ne enää pelkkiä rautakankia ole.
> 
>  Terösrungon etu on vaan se, että siinä fleksaa myös keskiö. Kun saadaan aikaiseksi se hallittu woblaus, niin poljinvoima palautuu moninkertaisesti asfalttiin.



Tuota viimeistä lausetta ei voi ihan noin suoraan olettaa. Jos rungosta tuleva liike siirtyy poljinvoiman kautta "ylimääräisenä" työnä asvalttiin, siirtyy myös sama voima jalkaa vasten joka tarkoittaisi suurempaa rasitusta lihaksiin.

Itse näkisin mututuntumalla että kyseessä olisi enemmän just päinvastoin, eli tiestä tulevan korkeataajuuksisen tärinän vaimentuminen.

Hondahan muistaakseni näihin törmäsi aikanaan DH-projektissaan. Huomasivat löysemmän rungon olevan nopeampi kuin jäykempi versio. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

Jatketaan:

Mitä suurempi voima on tuotettava, sitä vähemmän on toistoja käytettävissä (onko näin?). Keskiöstä taipuisassa rungossa saman tehon tuottamiseen riittää hieman pienempi (huippu)voima, sillä vaikutusmatka (osuus kampikierroksesta) on pidempi.

Eikö tuo Heine ole enemmän randonneur-miehiä. Se mikä on pro-kuskille paras ratkaisu ei ehkä ole pitkää matkaa ajavalle paras.

(En tiedä, kunhan testaan ajatuksia)

----------


## stenu

Sänkyhommat ja pyöräily on ainoat urheilulasit, joissa asioiden ajatellaan toimivan niin, että jäykin väline on absoluuttisesti paras väline. Kaikissa muissa äkkiseltään mieleen tulevissa urheilulajeissa tiedetään, että oikealla tavalla joustava väline toimii paremmin  :Hymy: 

Jos joku keksisi väittää, että lätkämaila hukkaa energiaa, koska pelaajan mailaan välittämä liike-energia absorboituu mailanvarteen mailan joustaessa, niin kuinka moni uskoisi? Tuli vaan mieleen, kun joku puhui pseudotieteistä.

Silti mun mielestä kuitenkin enemmän on merkitystä sillä, että se wattien tuottaminen tuntuu kevyemmältä, kun runko elää sopivasti mukana, ei niinkään sillä, että välittyykö kaikki watit tiehen vai häviääkö niistä osa sanotaan nyt sitten vaikka rungon lämpenemiseen. Kyse on enemmän polkemisen fysiologiasta kuin polkupyörän fysiikasta. Eron huomaa parhaiten putkelta ajaessa. Sopivasti joustava runko väsyttää jalkoja vähemmän. Alumiinirunkoinen sinkula oli ihan kauhea polkea. Setämiehen fysiologia on erilainen kuin pro tourin kisakuskin ja siksi setämiehellä toimii paremmin vähemmän jäykkä pyörä kuin pro tourin kisakuskilla.

Olen siinä mielessä onnekkaasa asemassa, että olen pystynyt ajamaan paljon ja hyvin erilaisilla pyörillä, niin tiedän, mikä mulla toimii parhaiten eikä tarvitse putkinäköisesti uskoa kenenkään teorioihin.

----------


## stenu

> Tuota viimeistä lausetta ei voi ihan noin suoraan olettaa.



Se viimeinen lause taisi olla Paatonin sarkastista kettuilua eikä siten tarkoitettu ihan vakavasti otettavaksi väitteeksi..  :Hymy:

----------


## Qilty

> Mukavuusasiat on yksi asia ja pyörän nopeus toinen. Mä uskon helposti että sopivan joustava hyvin suunniteltu teräsrunko voi olla mukavampi kuin jäykkä hiilikuiturunko mutta jos se fleksaava teräsrunko olisi nopeampi kuin hifi-mallin hiilari niin millään muulla ei kilpaa ajettaisikaan. Fillaritehtaat, ammattitallit ym. ovat ihan muutaman miljoonan takoneet rahaa siihen että saavat runkonsa ja pyöränsä siihen malliin että niillä voitetaan.



Pitkiä sorakisoja nyt ei ole vielä kovin kauaa ajettu(siis sen jälkeen kun asvaltti keksittiin), niin tuskin on gravelpyörien kehitykseen ihan miljoonakaupalla rahaa laitettu. Ja pitkässä sorakisassa se mukavuus on myös nopeutta

----------


## K.Kuronen

Se, mitä pitäisi mitata tehon lisäksi, on polkimeen kohdistuva voima kampikierroksen aikana.

----------


## Qilty

> Tuota viimeistä lausetta ei voi ihan noin suoraan olettaa. Jos rungosta tuleva liike siirtyy poljinvoiman kautta "ylimääräisenä" työnä asvalttiin, siirtyy myös sama voima jalkaa vasten joka tarkoittaisi suurempaa rasitusta lihaksiin.
> 
> Itse näkisin mututuntumalla että kyseessä olisi enemmän just päinvastoin, eli tiestä tulevan korkeataajuuksisen tärinän vaimentuminen.
> 
> Hondahan muistaakseni näihin törmäsi aikanaan DH-projektissaan. Huomasivat löysemmän rungon olevan nopeampi kuin jäykempi versio. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla



Tohon Hondan dh pyörään liittyen sellanen, että esimerkiksi Man Saaren TT ajoihin moottoripyörien rungot on usein tehty joustavammiksi.

----------


## Qilty

> Se, mitä pitäisi mitata tehon lisäksi, on polkimeen kohdistuva voima kampikierroksen aikana.



Tämänhän se tehokampi/poljin mittaakin. Mutta antaa tiedon ulos Watteina ja siihen kaavaan tulee mukaan pyörimisnopeus.

----------


## Qilty

Mutta kyllä sen pitäs ihan pelkällä tehomittarilla näkyä. Ajaa tasaisella teholla samaa lenkkiä useemman kerran niin aika hyvän kuvan antaa, jollei tosiaan ole ihan marginaalisista asioista kyse.

Siihen mä kyllä uskon että tollasella notkealla pyörällä ajettu 200km lenkki rasittaa kokonaisuudessa vähemmän kun jäykkä pyörä.

----------


## tchegge_

> Se viimeinen lause taisi olla Paatonin sarkastista kettuilua eikä siten tarkoitettu ihan vakavasti otettavaksi väitteeksi..



Kulttimaineeseen hakeutuvien gurujen ja lämpimikseen paskaa puhuvien setämiesten juttujen erottaminen on välillä vaikeaa. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## paaton

No no, ei nyt olla tuollaisia  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Pitkiä sorakisoja nyt ei ole vielä kovin kauaa ajettu(siis sen jälkeen kun asvaltti keksittiin), niin tuskin on gravelpyörien kehitykseen ihan miljoonakaupalla rahaa laitettu. Ja pitkässä sorakisassa se mukavuus on myös nopeutta



Juurikin näin. Isot renkaat ja tulevaisuudessa jousitusta molempiin päihin. Taidettiin lahden gravell kisakin voittaa viikonloppuna täysjoustolla.

Tai tietysti sellainen itseajetteleva ja ohjaava vopeltaja osaisi kiertää patikkoisessa alamäessä kivetkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Huoleton

> Jos joku keksisi väittää, että lätkämaila hukkaa energiaa, koska pelaajan mailaan välittämä liike-energia absorboituu mailanvarteen mailan joustaessa, niin kuinka moni uskoisi? Tuli vaan mieleen, kun joku puhui pseudotieteistä.



Ei varmaan kukaan ole väittänyt että rungon taivuttamiseen varastoitu energia absorboituisi runkoon kokonaan.

Plaanausteoria on menee mun käsityksen mukaan näin:

1. Sopivasti joustavalla rungolla pääsee kovempaa (tai samaa vauhtia vähemmällä rasituksella).
2. Tämä ilmiö on havaittavissa vain tietyllä kuskille sopivasti joustavalla rungolla.
3. Ilmiö johtuu siitä, että:
3a Rungon joustoon sidottu energia muuttuu eteenpäin vieväksi voimaksi polkaisun kuollessa kohdassa.
3b Tämä mekanismi parantaa pyörän kulkua, koska polkaisusta tule pidempi.
Sitten on jotain täysin epärelevanttia höpinää veneen plaanauksesta ja kuva seiväshyppääjästä. Se voitaneen ohittaa tässä.

Pseudotiedettä tässä on se, että käytetään tieteelliseltä vaikuttavia termejä ja kuvaustapoja, jotka kuitenkin sisällöltään on lähinnä spekulointia ja mielikuvamaalailua.
Silti kohta 1. voi olla totta.
Kohta 2. tekee hommasta kuitenkin epäuskottavan kun aina voidaan vedota että "ei tämä runko just sulle, mutta muuten". Siitä huolimatta 1. voi olla edelleen totta.
Kohta 3. on vaan huono selitys. Pidemmän polkaisun saa tehtyä myös pidemmillä kammilla (pidempi matka) tai isommalla vaihteella (pidempi aika). Edelleen 1. voi olla totta, mutta 3. on vaan huono selitys sille.

Jos 1. on totta niin olisi kiva ymmärtää sen oikea selitys.

Tämän kaiken päälle on sitten kaikenlaisia vääriä analogioita mm. veneen plaanauksesta ja muusta jotka ei vaan liity asiaan mitenkään kun ehkä ohuesti mielikuvatasolla.

Ja kyllä osa pelaajan mailaan välittämästä energiasta vaan sinne mailaan jää.

----------


## Huoleton

> En jaksa noita kaikkia artikkeleita(plaanauksesta) lukea, mutta onko siis niin että tuosta ei mitään numeroita saada ulos? Pelkkä fiilis siitä että toinen pyörä tuntuis kiihtyvän paremmin ei oikein riitä(ainakaan niinku perusteluksi). Pitäshän tollasen sitten näkyä vaikka tehomittarissa? Vai eikö?



Joo ne oli tehnyt ihan asiallisen olosen testin jonka tuloksena joku oli ajanut jotain 120W kovempaa jollain pyörällä. Just ton testin kuvaus on jossain vanhassa lehdessä mitä ei sitten ollut luettavissa.
Kirjotuksesta ei oikein selvinnyt mitä sinnä oli mitattu ja miten. 120W kuulosta aika hurjalta erolta kuitenkin.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Tämänhän se tehokampi/poljin mittaakin. Mutta antaa tiedon ulos Watteina ja siihen kaavaan tulee mukaan pyörimisnopeus.



Voimaa tietenkin mitataan ja teho lasketaan. Tarkoitin, että pitäisi pystyä tarkastelemaan polkimeen kohdistunutta voimaa kampikierroksen aikana ja sen esiintymisen osuutta kampikieroksen aikana.

----------


## Qilty

> Voimaa tietenkin mitataan ja teho lasketaan. Tarkoitin, että pitäisi pystyä tarkastelemaan polkimeen kohdistunutta voimaa kampikierroksen aikana ja sen esiintymisen osuutta kampikieroksen aikana.



Luultavasti tuonkin saa ulos ihan tehokammista. Mulla vaan vasemmalta mittaava kampi, ja garminissa näkyy yhteenvedossa "vääntömomentin teho" prosentteina, sekä poljennan tasaisuus.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Kohta 3. on vaan huono selitys. Pidemmän polkaisun saa tehtyä myös pidemmillä kammilla (pidempi matka) tai isommalla vaihteella (pidempi aika). Edelleen 1. voi olla totta,
>  ....



Pidemmillä kammilla, kadenssin pysyessä samana, nousee polkimen kehänopeus. Isommalla vaihteella, mutta nopeuden pysyessä samana, laskee kadenssi.

Jos voimaa mittaisi ketjusta, niin mikäli sopivasti joustavalla rungolla ajettaessa voisi ajaa vähän kauemmin väsymättä, niin ketjussa olisi veto päällä vähän suuremman osan ajasta ja mitattu voima olisi vähän pienempi, kuin jäykällä rungolla.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tulin vain kertomaan, että itsellä jäi eilen lenkki ajamatta, kun vaihdevaijeri oli juminut yllättäen ja pyytämättä. Sähkövaihteilla tämä olisi vältetty joten mekaaniset vaihteet on ihan paskat ja joutaa mereen.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Tulin vain kertomaan, että itsellä jäi eilen lenkki ajamatta, kun vaihdevaijeri oli juminut yllättäen ja pyytämättä. Sähkövaihteilla tämä olisi vältetty joten mekaaniset vaihteet on ihan paskat ja joutaa mereen.



Siperia opettaa. Seuraavaan pyörään sitten sähköt.

----------


## Teemu H

Oli mielenkiintoinen tilanne, kun MTB-porukkalenkille saapui kokonainen perhe ilman sähkövaihtajien akkuja. No, joku ne ehti autolla tuoda sieltä jostakin pianon päältä laturista.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Sorateillä on hiljaista.



Strava on alkanut jakaa ahkeralle(?) tunnustusta:



Että ei aivan hirvittävän runsasta ole gravelin ajaminen, ainakaan Stravassa.

----------


## stumpe

> Strava on alkanut jakaa ahkeralle(?) tunnustusta:
> 
> 
> 
> Että ei aivan hirvittävän runsasta ole gravelin ajaminen, ainakaan Stravassa.



Ei siitä oo kun pari viikkoa kun ajoin lavamäentiellä maasturilla, menossa kuhankuonon reitille. Strava ei vaan ollut päällä jotta akku riittää luurissa.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Tulin vain kertomaan, että itsellä jäi eilen lenkki ajamatta, kun vaihdevaijeri oli juminut yllättäen ja pyytämättä. Sähkövaihteilla tämä olisi vältetty joten mekaaniset vaihteet on ihan paskat ja joutaa mereen.



Khyl. Max 3tkm/vaijeri, muuten se joskus naksahtaa jossain korvessa.

----------


## JackOja

> Ei siitä oo kun pari viikkoa kun ajoin lavamäentiellä maasturilla, menossa kuhankuonon reitille. Strava ei vaan ollut päällä jotta akku riittää luurissa.



Niimut ei yhdellä ajokerralla legendaksi pääse.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Oli mielenkiintoinen tilanne, kun MTB-porukkalenkille saapui kokonainen perhe ilman sähkövaihtajien akkuja. No, joku ne ehti autolla tuoda sieltä jostakin pianon päältä laturista.



No se saatiin ratkaistua hetkessä. Toisin kuin jumissa olevat vaihdevaijerit sisäisellä vedolla.

----------


## JohannesP

Mikä oli jumahduksen syy? Useimmiten kuulee Shimanon kahvojen pätkimistä vaijereista, mutta harvemmin jumiutuneista ellei sit jätä kaikkea huoltoa tekemättä.

----------


## MAS

Kesälläkin tulee gravelilla ajettua polkuja, mutta silloin se on lähes ainoastaan reittivalintojen sanelema "pakko", esim. metsäautoteiden päiden "siltaaminen" tms. Tallissa olevat maasturit ovat polkuajoa varten, joten gravelin rooli on ollut täyttää muita tarpeita. Liekö nyt syksyn myötä kylmenevä ajoviima vai vaihtelun halu ajanut nyt omaa gravel ajoakin poluille. Siinä kaikenlaisia polkuja ajellessa tuli pohdittua mikä vaikuttaa gravelin kykyyn edetä poluilla.

Tärkeimmäksi nousi renkaan ilmatila, rengaspaineen optimointi ja niitä seuraavana renkaan kumilaatu + kuvio. Omaan URSiin max-koko on 45c jonka Rambler 45c täyttää melko lailla kokonaan. Ilmatilaa on näissä sen verran että uskaltaa ajaa kertaluokkaa pahemmilla poluilla kun yleis-gravelointiin muuten loistavat 40c Terra Speedit. Vielä isompi rengas toisi lisää kykyä ainakin jonkin verran, mutta kokeilematta vaikea sanoa miten nopeasti hyöty vähenisi ja gravelin rajoitteet tulisivat vastaan muissa tekijöissä. Rengaspaineen optimointi on tärkeää: Alhainen paine tuo mukavuutta, pitoa ja hallintaa kun rengas muotoutuu kiviin ja juuriin. Toisaalta tyypilliselle ruohoa-soraa-mutaa-hiekkaa cx-radalle optimoitu paine on liian alhainen röllipolkujen terävien kivien takia. Sopiva optimi on kokemusteni mukaan yllättävän kapea alue, noin 2 psi luokkaa.

Jalkautumisen ja poluilla ajamisen riskien osalta hallitsevaksi tekijäksi nousi otb-herkkyys. Gravelini ohjaamo on viritetty hyvin lähelle maantiepyörääni, asento siis varsin pitkä ja matala, joten etupään keventäminen ei ole helppoa kun ote hoodeilla. Onneksi kompensoimassa on URS M-koon erittäin (poikkeuksellisen) pitkä front centre (lyhyellä stemmillä) joka vähentää otb-ongelmaa. Siltikin silloin kun jalkautuminen poluilla tapahtui niin se oli joko hitaassa vauhdissa isossa kivikossa kun etupää tökkäsi ja takapää keveni sen verran että veto lakkasi tai sitten oli kohtia jotka pitäisi ajaa vauhdilla mutta kantti ei riittänyt yrittää kokeilla meneekö vai tuleeko vain vauhdin ryydittämä ripeä otb esim. keskellä ilmajuurien kenttää. Nyt kun on röllipolkua enemmän ajanut URSilla niin koko ajan on uskaltanut useammista kohdista yrittää ja useimmiten positiivisella yllättymisellä.

Mielenkiintoista olisi kuulla niiltä jotka ajavat polkuja lyhyemmillä / perinteisillä fillareilla miten kokevat otb-problematiikan. Kompensoiko otb-herkkyyttä esim. keulan helpompi keventäminen jos ajoasento viritetty leppoisen pystyksi?

Mikä ei sitten mielestäni vaikuttanut etenemiseen merkittävissä määrin:
- Gravel flare-tanko: sellaisen vaihdoin itse pois (nyt 44cm maantie 3T). Hood-otteen leveys ratkaisee minulla koska ala-ote veisi painoa liian alas. Toki flare-tangosta voisi olla iloa jos tangon nostaisi selvästi ylemmäksi nykyisestä. Toisaalta nyt tuntuu että ei ratkaiseva tekijä ole 2-4cm lisää leveyttä - verrokkina kun on maasturit joissa 72 - 76cm leveät tangot jolloin tanko tuo pyörän hallintaan ihan eri otteen.
- Loiva ohjauskulma haittapuolet: joissakin URS arvosteluissa on todettu kuinka 70ast HA ohjaus on hidas mutkaisille poluille. Kenties fiilis-mielessä, mutta 70ast ja 44cm on maasturini 66ast ja 76cm ohjaamoon verrattuna hyper-nopea enkä koe mitenkään rajoittavan sitä miten saan kiviä yms. kierreltyä.
- Droppi-tolppa: Edelleenkään en koe mitään kiinnostusta sellaiseen gravelissani. Yksikään alamäki ei ole sen takia jäänyt ajamatta (jos siis uskallan muuten gravelilla ajaa) ja hitaassa kivikko peippailussa kun ajetaan putkelta niin en ole kokenut satulan olevan tiellä.

Joka tapauksessa hauskaahan gravelilla on polkuja taaplata ja saa motoriikka taas erilaista ärsykettä & silmä oppii uutta ajolinjan valinnasta. Muutaman lenkin jälkeen taas sitten kaipaa vaihteluksi sitä vauhtia mitä maasturi antaa, saa reaktionopeuskin taas vähän ärsykettä.

----------


## paaton

Mä otin tälle syksylle stemmiä 10mm lyhemmäksi, nyt enää 120. Ei se ajoasentoon vaikuta millän tapaa. Vähän helpompi tosiaan muutella painopistettä ja mielestäni fillari ei keuli jyrkissä nousuissa enää yhtä herkästi.
Tuon lyhemmän stemmin myötä en ole kyllä itsekkään osannut kaivata enää dropperia.

Rengaspaineen alue on tosiaan kapea. Itse painan nyt 72kg ja 42mm resolute ajossa. 2-2.2bar on sopiva. Yhtään alle ja rengas lyö kyllä pohjaan pahimmissa kivikoissa ja juurakko laskuissa. Enemmän ja rengas ihan liian kova ajaa.
Noilla paineilla ei kuitenkaan pohjaa, enkä taida pienempiä paineita/inserttejä edes kaivata. Alle 2bar, niin eturengas alkaa muljahtelemaan assulla ajaessa.

Muutenkin aikalailla samoja huomioita. Ei alaotteelta voi ajaa kovaa huonossa maastossa. Painopiste menee liian alas. Assulla aerona ajaessa yläote, tai tangon keskeltä ajaminen on nopeampaa. Itse ajelen alaotteelta aika harvoin.

----------


## Qilty

> Kesälläkin tulee gravelilla ajettua polkuja, mutta silloin se on lähes ainoastaan reittivalintojen sanelema "pakko", esim. metsäautoteiden päiden "siltaaminen" tms. Tallissa olevat maasturit ovat polkuajoa varten, joten gravelin rooli on ollut täyttää muita tarpeita. Liekö nyt syksyn myötä kylmenevä ajoviima vai vaihtelun halu ajanut nyt omaa gravel ajoakin poluille. Siinä kaikenlaisia polkuja ajellessa tuli pohdittua mikä vaikuttaa gravelin kykyyn edetä poluilla.
> 
> Tärkeimmäksi nousi renkaan ilmatila, rengaspaineen optimointi ja niitä seuraavana renkaan kumilaatu + kuvio. Omaan URSiin max-koko on 45c jonka Rambler 45c täyttää melko lailla kokonaan. Ilmatilaa on näissä sen verran että uskaltaa ajaa kertaluokkaa pahemmilla poluilla kun yleis-gravelointiin muuten loistavat 40c Terra Speedit. Vielä isompi rengas toisi lisää kykyä ainakin jonkin verran, mutta kokeilematta vaikea sanoa miten nopeasti hyöty vähenisi ja gravelin rajoitteet tulisivat vastaan muissa tekijöissä. Rengaspaineen optimointi on tärkeää: Alhainen paine tuo mukavuutta, pitoa ja hallintaa kun rengas muotoutuu kiviin ja juuriin. Toisaalta tyypilliselle ruohoa-soraa-mutaa-hiekkaa cx-radalle optimoitu paine on liian alhainen röllipolkujen terävien kivien takia. Sopiva optimi on kokemusteni mukaan yllättävän kapea alue, noin 2 psi luokkaa.
> 
> Jalkautumisen ja poluilla ajamisen riskien osalta hallitsevaksi tekijäksi nousi otb-herkkyys. Gravelini ohjaamo on viritetty hyvin lähelle maantiepyörääni, asento siis varsin pitkä ja matala, joten etupään keventäminen ei ole helppoa kun ote hoodeilla. Onneksi kompensoimassa on URS M-koon erittäin (poikkeuksellisen) pitkä front centre (lyhyellä stemmillä) joka vähentää otb-ongelmaa. Siltikin silloin kun jalkautuminen poluilla tapahtui niin se oli joko hitaassa vauhdissa isossa kivikossa kun etupää tökkäsi ja takapää keveni sen verran että veto lakkasi tai sitten oli kohtia jotka pitäisi ajaa vauhdilla mutta kantti ei riittänyt yrittää kokeilla meneekö vai tuleeko vain vauhdin ryydittämä ripeä otb esim. keskellä ilmajuurien kenttää. Nyt kun on röllipolkua enemmän ajanut URSilla niin koko ajan on uskaltanut useammista kohdista yrittää ja useimmiten positiivisella yllättymisellä.
> 
> Mielenkiintoista olisi kuulla niiltä jotka ajavat polkuja lyhyemmillä / perinteisillä fillareilla miten kokevat otb-problematiikan. Kompensoiko otb-herkkyyttä esim. keulan helpompi keventäminen jos ajoasento viritetty leppoisen pystyksi?
> 
> Mikä ei sitten mielestäni vaikuttanut etenemiseen merkittävissä määrin:
> ...



Alaote on myös jonku verran taaempana kun huput, ja taitaa samalla siirtää pyrstöä lähes väkisin taaemmaksi. Ite kyllä ajan pahat paikat alaotteella, tai ajoin ennen kun vaihdoin kokeeksi perinteisen tangon jossa ei ole flarea(tällä en ole vielä pahassa paikassa ollut).


Edit. Ja stemmikin on niin alhaalla kun sen saa.

----------


## Joni Kani

On niin pitkä ketju että olen luultavasti aasi ja kysyn kuitenkin: Mikäs gravel voisi kiekkija vaihtamalla olla sekä soratie/polku-ohjus että maantie-raketti vai onko ihan turhaa haaveilua...

----------


## stenu

Woop woop! Fenix-lintu lentää taas. Kuis moni on saanut mahdollisuuden ajaa samaa runkoa kahdella eri geometrialla..?  :Leveä hymy: 

Hyvä tosta vielä tuli. Parempi kuin ekan rempan jäljiltä. Mahdollisesti parempi kuin uutena. Pelkkää hymyä oli lyhyt testilenkki tänään. Nyt voisin mieluusti jonkun vuoden vaan ajaa, ilman isompia remppoja..

----------


## Qilty

> On niin pitkä ketju että olen luultavasti aasi ja kysyn kuitenkin: Mikäs gravel voisi kiekkija vaihtamalla olla sekä soratie/polku-ohjus että maantie-raketti vai onko ihan turhaa haaveilua...



Melkein mikä vaan. Toiset kiekot 650b ja toiset sit sinne maantiensuuntaan. Tai no ehkä polkuohjusta ei kyllä saa mistään grävelistä.

----------


## MAS

> Mä otin tälle syksylle stemmiä 10mm lyhemmäksi, nyt enää 120. Ei se ajoasentoon vaikuta millän tapaa. Vähän helpompi tosiaan muutella painopistettä ja mielestäni fillari ei keuli jyrkissä nousuissa enää yhtä herkästi.
> Tuon lyhemmän stemmin myötä en ole kyllä itsekkään osannut kaivata enää dropperia.
> 
> Rengaspaineen alue on tosiaan kapea. Itse painan nyt 72kg ja 42mm resolute ajossa. 2-2.2bar on sopiva. Yhtään alle ja rengas lyö kyllä pohjaan pahimmissa kivikoissa ja juurakko laskuissa. Enemmän ja rengas ihan liian kova ajaa.
> Noilla paineilla ei kuitenkaan pohjaa, enkä taida pienempiä paineita/inserttejä edes kaivata. Alle 2bar, niin eturengas alkaa muljahtelemaan assulla ajaessa.
> 
> Muutenkin aikalailla samoja huomioita. Ei alaotteelta voi ajaa kovaa huonossa maastossa. Painopiste menee liian alas. Assulla aerona ajaessa yläote, tai tangon keskeltä ajaminen on nopeampaa. Itse ajelen alaotteelta aika harvoin.







> Alaote on myös jonku verran taaempana kun huput, ja taitaa samalla siirtää pyrstöä lähes väkisin taaemmaksi. Ite kyllä ajan pahat paikat alaotteella, tai ajoin ennen kun vaihdoin kokeeksi perinteisen tangon jossa ei ole flarea(tällä en ole vielä pahassa paikassa ollut).
> 
> Edit. Ja stemmikin on niin alhaalla kun sen saa.



"Enää" 120mm. Huh, URSissa mulla 70mm ja miettinyt josko siitä vielä niistäisi 10mm vai näyttääkö vielä hassummalta kuin nyt. Mutta taitaa olla myös reachissa näissä fillareissa eroa.

45c Ramblerit sallii edessä 1.8bar paineet kivikossa, perus-soralla voi mennä sen alle (kuski samoin 72kg). Kyllähän se matalilla paineilla lyökin satunnaisesti lenkillä lävitse, mutta niin kauan kuin se on sellainen pehmeä "thump" niin optimissa ollaan. Silloin kun gummit on polku-vireessä niin se miltä ne tuntuu assulla ei ole tietenkään enää optimi.

Alaotteen ongelma minulla on se, että se ei salli enää paljon syvemmälle menoa. Tiukassa paikassa keulan "työstö" kyynärpäät levittämällä ohjaamisen tarkentamiseksi ja pumppaamalla keulan keventäminen onnistuu paremmin hoodeilta kun setämiehen selkä vielä taipuu helposti ja silmät näkee katsoa eteenpäin. Suoraviivaiset laskut ilman työstöä menee alaotteelta.

----------


## MAS

> Melkein mikä vaan. Toiset kiekot 650b ja toiset sit sinne maantiensuuntaan. Tai no ehkä polkuohjusta ei kyllä saa mistään grävelistä.



Polkuohjus kyllä siinä mielessä että gravelilla (sopivien) polkujen ajo vauhdikkaasti tuntuu "vauhdikkaalta" eli fiilikset on kohdillaan. Vasta kun erehtyy vertaamaan segmenttiaikoja siihen mitä on maasturilla ajanut niin totuus valkenee "ohjuksesta".

----------


## paaton

> Alaotteen ongelma minulla on se, että se ei salli enää paljon syvemmälle menoa. Tiukassa paikassa keulan "työstö" kyynärpäät levittämällä ohjaamisen tarkentamiseksi ja pumppaamalla keulan keventäminen onnistuu paremmin hoodeilta kun setämiehen selkä vielä taipuu helposti ja silmät näkee katsoa eteenpäin. Suoraviivaiset laskut ilman työstöä menee alaotteelta.



juu, joku tuohon liikkumiseen liittyvä ongelma siinä alaotteessa on. Yläotteelta on paljon helpompi siirrellä painopistettä. 

Kahvat ja sitä myötä di2 tekisi kyllä mieli vaihtaa. Noita halvimpia 505? mölkerökahvoja saa puristaa ihan kunnolla, että kädet pysyy patikossa kahvoilla.

----------


## paaton

> Polkuohjus kyllä siinä mielessä että gravelilla (sopivien) polkujen ajo vauhdikkaasti tuntuu "vauhdikkaalta" eli fiilikset on kohdillaan. Vasta kun erehtyy vertaamaan segmenttiaikoja siihen mitä on maasturilla ajanut niin totuus valkenee "ohjuksesta".



Nää on mielenkiintoisia. Vertailin eilen ajettua meikon läpiajoa. Segmentti noin 9min mittainen. Liukasta singletrackia ja enimmäkseen alamäkeä. Nousuakin löytyy.

Siis ajettiin tuo gravelleilla ja vertasin muiden täysjoustolla ajamiin aikoihin. n.30s jäätiin täysjoustosta, mutta täysjoustolla oli wattejakin hulluna enemmän. Tuosta voisi päätellä sen mitä arvelinkin, eli täyskärillä pystyy polkemaan kovaa paikoissa, joissa se gravellilla on mahdotonta. Suurin, liki 15s ero, näyttää tulleen siinä ainoassa pidemmässä nousussa. Keskinopeuksissa eroa 1.5km/h ja vauhdit liki 30km/h eli suht nopea pätkä kyseessä.

----------


## ViP

Itse ajelen omalla crossarilla käytännössä aina hoodeilta. Muutenhan tolla pääsee aika hankalistakin paikoista, mutta vauhtia täytyy yleensä laskea, mikä estää ajamasta esimerkiksi jotain droppeja, missä sitä vauhtia pitäisi olla.

Keulan nostaminen on kieltämättä hankalaa. Kyllähän se ylös tulee kun kiskoo, mutta maasturiin verrattuna niin paljon työläämmin ja hitaammin. Hyppyjen ajoittaminen tuntuu ainakin itselle hankalalta, kun etupyörän nosto meinaa olla aina myöhässä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

^^nyt on huipputieteellinen tutkimus aiheesta.

----------


## paaton

> ^^nyt on huipputieteellinen tutkimus aiheesta.



On joo, se joka ajaa kovempaa on ekana segun maalissa. Täysjoustolla voi ajaa kovempaa  :Hymy: 

Niin ja tuliko muuten sanottua, että gravell on kyllä törkeän hauskaa. Kesän kun ajaa maantietä, niin kelien viiletessä loppuu kiinnostus kokonaan asfaltilla ajamiseen. Gravellissa mukaan tulee se vaihtelevuus ja hauskuus. Juurikin ne lyhyet segmentit kesken pitkien lenkkien ovat mahtavuutta.

Reittiä suunnitellaan, renkaita speksataan. Ajoin aikana vilkuillaan olan yli, että vieläkö se kaverin prkle seuraa takarenkaassa. Tsiisus tää on kivaa touhua. Jaksaa taas helposti viikon duunia.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Perseestähän tämä on. Ainakin Sramin vaihteilla, jotka kesti taas nipussa 50km ja porsi.

----------


## paaton

Mä vaihtelin pikaseen vaijerin ennen lähtöä. Oli taas livahtanut 5tkm täyteen. Ihme, ettei jo katkennut. Vaihteiden kanssa ei pienintäkään ongelmaa. Kitkavaihtaja on kyllä pätevä hakkaamisessa.

----------


## miz

> Perseestähän tämä on. Ainakin Sramin vaihteilla, jotka kesti taas nipussa 50km ja porsi.



Ihan mielenkiinnosta, että mikä siellä porsi? Joku tietty paikka aina uudelleen?

Omilla Force cx 1 osilla ajettu nyt 5800 km, ja ihan normi putsaamisilla ja kerran nesteet vaihtamalla menty ilman ongelmia. 
Tietty on vaihdettu kuran syömiä ketjuja ja paloja myös.

----------


## stenu

> Nää on mielenkiintoisia. Vertailin eilen ajettua meikon läpiajoa. Segmentti noin 9min mittainen. Liukasta singletrackia ja enimmäkseen alamäkeä. Nousuakin löytyy.
> 
> Siis ajettiin tuo gravelleilla ja vertasin muiden täysjoustolla ajamiin aikoihin. n.30s jäätiin täysjoustosta, mutta täysjoustolla oli wattejakin hulluna enemmän. Tuosta voisi päätellä sen mitä arvelinkin, eli täyskärillä pystyy polkemaan kovaa paikoissa, joissa se gravellilla on mahdotonta. Suurin, liki 15s ero, näyttää tulleen siinä ainoassa pidemmässä nousussa. Keskinopeuksissa eroa 1.5km/h ja vauhdit liki 30km/h eli suht nopea pätkä kyseessä.



Jos meinaat sitä Meikon pohjoiskautta Karskogintielle menevää single/double trackia, niin kovin tekninen pätkä se ei tietty ole eikä siinä mun mielestä ole kohtia, joissa gravelilla ei voisi polkea. Sellainen se kuitenkin on, että nappularenkailla sen ajaa kovempaa kuin slikseillä. Mulla ainakin kunto rajoittaa vauhtia siellä enemmän kuin ajotekniikka tai pyörän ominaisuudet.

Enpä muuten olekaan tullut näitä ennen vertailleeksi, kun en mitään KOMeja koskaan aja kuitenkaan ja mun lenkkien keskarit on mitä on, joten lähinnä PR:t kiinnostaa. Olipa yllätys, että idästä länteen päin menevillä Meiko 1 ja Meiko 2 -segmenteillä olen Top 20:ssä. Vähän vois paukutella henkseleitä  :Hymy: . Kuski 51 v. (-21), setämiespyörä ja 38 mm Steilacoomit.

----------


## paaton

Selkeää di2 kuumetta kotlerburgilla...

----------


## JackOja

> ...mun lenkkien keskarit on mitä on...  olen Top 20:ssä.....



Joku ristiriita tuossa nyt on  :Sekaisin: 

Jaa että vaihdevaijereita pitäisi huvikseen vaihdella... sama menossa kuudetta vuotta  :Nolous:

----------


## paaton

"Meikon metsätie itään" on tuo segmentti. Ja joo, se teknisyys tulee vauhdista. Itsellä on ehkä  maantiekuskina enemmän jalkaa kuin taitoa.

----------


## stenu

> Joku ristiriita tuossa nyt on



Joo niin munkin mielestä  :Hymy:  Mutta voin taata, että en ole fuskannut..





> "Meikon metsätie itään" on tuo segmentti. Ja joo, se teknisyys tulee vauhdista. Itsellä on ehkä  maantiekuskina enemmän jalkaa kuin taitoa.



Joo siellä on näköjään kaksi lännestä itään segmenttiä päällekkäin. Stravan mukaan mä olen ajanut ton Metsätie itään vaan 2 kertaa ja viimeksi 2019, mikä ei kyllä pidä paikkansa. Kovaa oot vetänyt. Oliskohan toiseenkin suuntaan päällekkäisiä segmenttejä ja ne kovimmat ajat siellä?? Mulla toiseen suuntaan keskarit siis 21,5 kmh noin 130 sykkeillä eli reipas pk mulle. KOM-ajoista päätellen voisi olla lännestä itään vähän nopeampi kuin toiseen suuntaan, mutta voin melko suurella varmuudella sanoa, että en kykenisi sun vauhtiin, vaikka yrittäisin tosissani. Pitää ehkä käydä kokeilemassa joskus.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta, että mikä siellä porsi? Joku tietty paikka aina uudelleen?
> 
> Omilla Force cx 1 osilla ajettu nyt 5800 km, ja ihan normi putsaamisilla ja kerran nesteet vaihtamalla menty ilman ongelmia. 
> Tietty on vaihdettu kuran syömiä ketjuja ja paloja myös.



En tiedä. En alkanut työpaikan pihalla tuota sontakasaa purkamaan. Vaihtaja ei liiku alaspäin.

Noilla on nelisen tonnia ajettu, ketjut ja vaijeri vaihdettu juuri. Ketjut oli kuluneet, mutta vaijerin vaihdoin kun vaihtaja alkoi jumitella. Toimi 50km ja taas paskana.

Taidan heittää tuon romun varaston seinälle ja ajella maasturilla. Siinä on Shimanon tekniikka joka toimii.

----------


## paaton

> Mulla toiseen suuntaan keskarit siis 21,5 kmh noin 130 sykkeillä eli reipas pk mulle. KOM-ajoista päätellen voisi olla lännestä itään vähän nopeampi kuin toiseen suuntaan.



Niin siis toiseen suuntaahan tuo on ylämäkeä. Ei edes kiinnostele könytä tuotq gravellilla toisinpäin.

----------


## paaton

> En tiedä. En alkanut työpaikan pihalla tuota sontakasaa purkamaan. Vaihtaja ei liiku alaspäin.
> 
> Noilla on nelisen tonnia ajettu, ketjut ja vaijeri vaihdettu juuri. Ketjut oli kuluneet, mutta vaijerin vaihdoin kun vaihtaja alkoi jumitella. Toimi 50km ja taas paskana.
> 
> Taidan heittää tuon romun varaston seinälle ja ajella maasturilla. Siinä on Shimanon tekniikka joka toimii.



Oliko vaijeri silppuna kahvan sisältä kun sen vaihdoit? Jos näin, niin säkeitä on jäänyt sisään.

Jos taas ei, niin tod näk vaihtajan rattaiden välissä on hiekkaa. Halppis shimanossa ainakin noin.

Jos taas vaihtaja ei vaihda takaa isoimmalta rattaalta alas, niin tuo voi olla ominaisuus.

----------


## miz

> En tiedä. En alkanut työpaikan pihalla tuota sontakasaa purkamaan. Vaihtaja ei liiku alaspäin.
> 
> Noilla on nelisen tonnia ajettu, ketjut ja vaijeri vaihdettu juuri. Ketjut oli kuluneet, mutta vaijerin vaihdoin kun vaihtaja alkoi jumitella. Toimi 50km ja taas paskana.
> 
> Taidan heittää tuon romun varaston seinälle ja ajella maasturilla. Siinä on Shimanon tekniikka joka toimii.



Ikäviä keissejä työmatkoilla ja muutenkin.
Se hyvä näissä mekaanisissa on, että vikapaikan saa helposti esille. Siis kun pääsee sieltä työpaikalta ensin pois.

Itsellä on vika huonosti liikkuvista vaihtajista (yhtä rikkoutunutta kahvaa lukuunottamatta) löytynyt aina joko kerääntyneestä liasta, tai vaijerin vedosta/kuoresta. Toivottavasti sinullakin.

----------


## paaton

Siis jos ketjut on huonot ja huonossa voitelussa kurassa ajon jälkeen, niin vaihtajan jousi ei jaksa vetää ketjua alaspäin. Olen kuullut tuosta muutamaltakin forcen omistajalta. Myös shimanon kanssa on käynyt mulle samoin kerran. Shimanon sai toimimaan, kun naksautti kitkajarrun pois.

----------


## stenu

> Niin siis toiseen suuntaahan tuo on ylämäkeä. Ei edes kiinnostele könytä tuotq gravellilla toisinpäin.



Päät on melkolailla samalla käyrällä. Stravan mukaan itäpää on ehkä metrin alempana. Mutta ilmeisesti se on vähän nopeampi lännestä itään silti.

----------


## miz

> Jos taas vaihtaja ei vaihda takaa isoimmalta rattaalta alas, niin tuo voi olla ominaisuus.



Ei ole mulla ollut ainakaan moista ominaisuutta millään merkillä. Aina on ollut joku paikka jumissa.
Yleensä vaijerin kuoressa pskaa tai sitten on asentaja (=minä) vetänyt sisäiset vaijerit huonosti. Tuo jälkimmäinen kyllä tulee samantien esille, ja yleensä muistaa seuravaalla kerralla.

----------


## ViP

^^^ Mulla forcen cx1 systeemi ei caihtanut pienemmälle rattaalle sitten millään. Lopulta syy löytyi vaihtajan kahvasta, jossa ratasmekanismissa oli jotain kakkaa. Reippaasti wd40:stä ja uudet rasvat sisään, niin johan toimi. Toki jos kyse on selkeästi vaijerin porsimisesta, niin sitten kyse on jostain muusta.

----------


## paaton

> ^^^ Mulla forcen cx1 systeemi ei caihtanut pienemmälle rattaalle sitten millään. Lopulta syy löytyi vaihtajan kahvasta, jossa ratasmekanismissa oli jotain kakkaa. Reippaasti wd40:stä ja uudet rasvat sisään, niin johan toimi. Toki jos kyse on selkeästi vaijerin porsimisesta, niin sitten kyse on jostain muusta.



Paineilma on myös hyvä apu kahvan putsauksessa. Kahvakumit aina kokonaan irti, ennenkuin sumuttaa mitään sisäänm

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tuo Double Tap on muutenkin ihan perseestä, kun se mekanismi pyörii vaan ympäri maailman tappiin eikä ole rajattua indeksiä.

----------


## paaton

Ei auta. Di2 vaan. Nyt ne on tarjouksessa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Oliko vaijeri silppuna kahvan sisältä kun sen vaihdoit? Jos näin, niin säkeitä on jäänyt sisään.
> 
> Jos taas ei, niin tod näk vaihtajan rattaiden välissä on hiekkaa. Halppis shimanossa ainakin noin.
> 
> Jos taas vaihtaja ei vaihda takaa isoimmalta rattaalta alas, niin tuo voi olla ominaisuus.



Ei vaijerissa ollut päälle päin mitään vikaa. Ihan ehjän näköinen. Alaspäinhän se ei nimenomaan vaihda ja kun kahvasta runkoon tulevaa kuorta heiluttelee niin vaihtaa eli vaijeri kanittaa jossain. Olisiko sitten kahva paskana. No jenkkilaatu on jenkkilaatua. Vaihtaja on putsattu ja ketjut on tosiaan uudet.

----------


## MAS

> "Meikon metsätie itään" on tuo segmentti. Ja joo, se teknisyys tulee vauhdista. Itsellä on ehkä  maantiekuskina enemmän jalkaa kuin taitoa.



Jos gravelilla pääsee noin lähelle maastureita keskinopeudessa ja vielä huimasti alemmilla wateilla niin kuulostaa pikemminkin gravel-segmentiltä jossa KOM kuitenkin mahdollista ottaa maasturilla jolla voi ne kurvit ja parit tekniset kohdat ajaa lujempaa ja sitten helpoilla osuuksilla vastaavasti maasturilla ottaa takkiin gravelille (ja nuo osuudet maasturikuski korvaa wateilla jotta ei häviä ajassa).

Ne segmentit / polut mitä itse ajattelin kommentillani tuolla ylempänä ovat hieman teknisempiä eli maasturi KOMit 17-25kmh ja gravelilla jos pääsee 50-70% siitä keskarista niin on jo ihan voittaja-fiilis. Gravelilla meno noilla poluilla on yhdistelmä ajolinjan pikkutarkkaa valintaa, pelkoa fillarin hallinnan menetyksestä röykyissä / otb-paikoissa ja kaluston rikkoutumisesta - jumppaa ja jännitystä siis. Kun taas trail-täpärillä vastaavat pätkät ovat urku auki polkemista suht suoraviivaisilla linjoilla ja vaikeus (ja hienous) tulee siitä miten hyvin saa flown pidettyä. Näin setämiehenä koen että tuollaisilla poluilla täpärillä lujaa ajaminen on useimmiten paljon pienempi riski kuin lujaa gravelilla vaikka vauhti onkin paljon kovempi täpärillä. Täpärillä korostuu enemmän kunto ja ajovirheet joiden hinta maksetaan jarruttamalla, kun taas gravelilla riski on konkreettinen fillarin otb:hen päättyvä hallinnan menetys röykyissä, kurvissa, stepissä, dropissa tms.

----------


## paaton

Juu, kyllä tuollakin segulla gravellilla ajaminen oli tuota.. paikoittain aika lennokasta. Ei siinä kamalasti ajolinjoja enää valita. 

Mutta tosiaan pääasiassa hyvää singletrackia. Ei missään nimessä teknistä juurakkoa, jossa nyt ei kannata maasturin aikoja edes vertailla

----------


## paaton

> Ei vaijerissa ollut päälle päin mitään vikaa. Ihan ehjän näköinen. Alaspäinhän se ei nimenomaan vaihda ja kun kahvasta runkoon tulevaa kuorta heiluttelee niin vaihtaa eli vaijeri kanittaa jossain. Olisiko sitten kahva paskana. No jenkkilaatu on jenkkilaatua. Vaihtaja on putsattu ja ketjut on tosiaan uudet.



No mutta helppohan tuo on tarkastaa. Jos vaihdoit pelkän sisävaijerin, niin esimerkiksi just se päätytulppa rungon sisäänmenossa voi olla sökö. Täyspitkät kuoret ovat ylivoimaa. 5min vaijerin vaihto + jumikohdat historiaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kyllä mä ne päätytulpat katsoin.

----------


## paaton

Niin ja putsaa se kahva vielä. Kahvakumi pois. Brakecleaneria sisään ja paineilmaa perään. Niin pitkään, että kaikki tauhka tulee pois. Sitten ohut suojaöljy tai vassu perään. 

505 shimanon kahvaa kun tutkin, niin yhden rattaan välistä löytyi pienenpieni hiekanjyvä. Eli voi olla aika pienestäkin kiinni.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Mä vaihtelin pikaseen vaijerin ennen lähtöä. Oli taas livahtanut 5tkm täyteen. Ihme, ettei jo katkennut. Vaihteiden kanssa ei pienintäkään ongelmaa. Kitkavaihtaja on kyllä pätevä hakkaamisessa.



Hyvä kun muistutit (oli päässyt gravelin matkamittariin 6.5k samalla takavaihtajan vaijerilla). Aivan yhtä tärkeä on muistaa vaihtaa vaijeri, kuin seurata ketjujen ajomääriä ja kurkistaa jarrupalojen paksuus aika-ajoin.

----------


## Qilty

Kauheesti puhetta vaijereiden vaihdosta, kai te kuoret vaihdatte samalla? Nehän siellä enemmän kuluu kun itse vaijeri. Ja amerikan romuistakin saa pari napsua paremmat kun laittaa shimanon vaijerin ja kuoren(optislick vähintään)

----------


## paaton

No ainakaan mulla ei ole koskaan katkennut kuori. Vaijeri kyllä useasti. Ja se katkeaa kahvan mutkasta, jossa kohdassa ei ole kuorta.

Vaijeri n.3x vuosi ja kuori kerran vuodessa.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^ainakin kerran on vaijeri katkennut itselle maantiekahvan sisään, eikä se ollut ollenkaan hauskaa. Kuoret vaihtuu isomman huollon yhteydessä, joka ajoittuu vähän fiiliksen ja pyörän toiminnan mukaan (tai joskus kuravelliin uppoamisen seurauksena).

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Toimii Sramin 11spd romut Shimanon 11sdp ketjulla?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Toimii Sramin 11spd romut Shimanon 11sdp ketjulla?



Toimii.

----------


## Freeze

Useassa Canyon Grizl testeissä mainitaan, että loppuvuodesta 2021 olisi tulossa alumiiniversio myyntiin. Tarkempia speksejä en ole onnistunut hakukoneilla löytämään. Olisiko joku muu löytänyt? Tuollainen alu-versio voisi olla omaan käyttöön sopiva.

----------


## Qilty

> No ainakaan mulla ei ole koskaan katkennut kuori. Vaijeri kyllä useasti. Ja se katkeaa kahvan mutkasta, jossa kohdassa ei ole kuorta.
> 
> Vaijeri n.3x vuosi ja kuori kerran vuodessa.



Aa, no sittenhän kuori ei varmaan ole sisältä kulunut, jos ei kerran ole poikki.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Aa, no sittenhän kuori ei varmaan ole sisältä kulunut, jos ei kerran ole poikki.



Toki kuoret kuluvat, mutta seuraukset kulumisesta rajoittunevat heikentyneeseen, raskaampaan tai hidastuneeseen vaihtamiseen -ja kun alkaa tuntua siltä, että vaihteet takertelevat, niin on vähän isompaan huoltoon.

----------


## paaton

> Aa, no sittenhän kuori ei varmaan ole sisältä kulunut, jos ei kerran ole poikki.



Toki sen kuoren saa vaihtaa joka kertakin. Itse en vaan nää tuossa mitään järkeä. 

 Se vaijeri kuluu eniten kahvan sisältä olevasta mutkasta. Kuoressakaan ei ole missään likikään noin jyrkkiä kohtia.

----------


## nure

^Ei varsinkaan vaihda ilokseen noita sisäisillä vienneillä kulkevia kuoria...

----------


## plr

Kokemukset ovat myös sellaiset, että vaijerikuoria ei kannata vaihtaa joka kerta, kun (taka)vaihtajan vaijeri menee uusiksi. Jos uusi vaijeri sujahtaa ongelmitta vanhaan kuoreen eikä kitkaa ole kovasti, niin kuoren vaihto on turhaa hommaa.

----------


## plr

Esimerkki elävästä elämästä: 5 vuotta vanha gravelpyörä täyspitkillä ulkoisilla vaihdevaijereilla. Molemmat vaijerikuoret alkuperäiset, etuvaihtajan vaijeri alkuperäinen, takavaihtajan vaijeri vaihdettu 1 tai 2 kertaa. Vaihteisto (Shimano 105 5700 + Ultegra-tason kahvat) toimii erittäin hyvin. Kilometrejä jonkin verran yli 20 000 ajettuna ympäri vuoden.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Avainsana onkin tuo Shimano.

----------


## petev

Miettinyt kiekkojen hankintaa eli läpiakselit 12mm, sisäleveys ehkä jossain 21-25 mm, 700c, budjetti max. 1000€ ja tietysti keveys olis plussaa about 1500g luokkaa. Mikä mahtais olla tuossa speksissä hyvä ellei paras, tämänhetkisellä saatavuudella ei nyt ole merkitystä, kevääseen menee joka tapauksessa.

----------


## paaton

> Kokemukset ovat myös sellaiset, että vaijerikuoria ei kannata vaihtaa joka kerta, kun (taka)vaihtajan vaijeri menee uusiksi. Jos uusi vaijeri sujahtaa ongelmitta vanhaan kuoreen eikä kitkaa ole kovasti, niin kuoren vaihto on turhaa hommaa.



Sä runttaat, etkä käytä vaihteita yhtä paljoa kuin minä. Muuta syytä en keksi. Itselläni ei ole kestänyt vaijeri koskaan 10tkm kilometriä. Ihan sama mitkä kahvat on paikallaan. Yleensä 3-6tkm katkeaa. Juurikin uusista r7000 kahvoista meni minusta muutamassa tonnissa.





> ^Ei varsinkaan vaihda ilokseen noita sisäisillä vienneillä kulkevia kuoria...



Miksei vaihda? Tuo on ihan yhtä helppo homma. Ei vaan kiinnostele tehdä yhtään ylimääräistä huoltoa.

Gravellissa on täyspitkät ohjuriputket, jonne ulkokuori sujahtaa kuin tyhjää vaan. Jos noita ei ole, niin sisävaijeria käytetään apuna kuoren vaihdossa.

----------


## ViP

> Miettinyt kiekkojen hankintaa eli läpiakselit 12mm, sisäleveys ehkä jossain 21-25 mm, 700c, budjetti max. 1000€ ja tietysti keveys olis plussaa about 1500g luokkaa. Mikä mahtais olla tuossa speksissä hyvä ellei paras, tämänhetkisellä saatavuudella ei nyt ole merkitystä, kevääseen menee joka tapauksessa.



Zipp 303s? Bike-discountista vajaa 900€ pari ja taisi vieläpä olla heti saatavilla.

----------


## Qilty

> ^Ei varsinkaan vaihda ilokseen noita sisäisillä vienneillä kulkevia kuoria...



Sit kun olet kerran vaihtanut vaijerit ja kuoret sellaiseen missä varppi menee rungon sisällä paljaana, niin tuo kuoren pujottelu rungon sisään on puistossa kävelyä.

On sillä kuoren kunnolla iso merkitys varsinkin loppusyksyn keleillä kun on märkää ja lämpö seilaa plussan ja miinuksen välillä. Siinä kohtaa en jaksa säästää markkaa ja 15min aikaa. Toki tämäkin poistuis niillä di2 mitkä on jo mainittu.

----------


## paaton

> Sit kun olet kerran vaihtanut vaijerit ja kuoret sellaiseen missä varppi menee rungon sisällä paljaana, niin tuo kuoren pujottelu rungon sisään on puistossa kävelyä.
> 
> On sillä kuoren kunnolla iso merkitys varsinkin loppusyksyn keleillä kun on märkää ja lämpö seilaa plussan ja miinuksen välillä. Siinä kohtaa en jaksa säästää markkaa ja 15min aikaa. Toki tämäkin poistuis niillä di2 mitkä on jo mainittu.



Niin siis siitä kuorestahan kuluu ainoastaan se liukaste pinta sisältä. Mitässeny sp41:ssä olikaan? Mutta ei sinne täyspitkään kuoreen kyllä ihan heti vettä sisälle pääse ruostuttamaan. Molemmissa päissä tietysti o-renkaalliset päätytulpat. Mekaanisesti se ei kyllä rikki mene ulkopuolelta.

Ja edelleen, itse vaihdan kuoret kerran vuodessa. Monastikko sinä nuo vaihdat? Minusta 3x vuodessa on vaan liikaa ja turhaa työtä. Mitään vikaan en ole noissa huomannut.

----------


## plr

> Sä runttaat, etkä käytä vaihteita yhtä paljoa kuin minä. Muuta syytä en keksi. Itselläni ei ole kestänyt vaijeri koskaan 10tkm kilometriä. Ihan sama mitkä kahvat on paikallaan. Yleensä 3-6tkm katkeaa. Juurikin uusista r7000 kahvoista meni minusta muutamassa tonnissa.



Paljon mahdollista, että vaihtoja on vähemmän. En ole koskaan laskenut paljonko niitä tulee. Toinen esimerkki elävästä elämästä: Irroitin juuri viime viikolla osat hajonneesta SuperX-rungosta. 4700 km ajettu 105 5700 vaihdevaijerit olivat jotakuinkin uutta vastaavassa kunnossa. Ei rispaantumista havaittavissa ja vaihdot virheettömiä. Tuossa kahvassa on kaksi vaihtoehtoista vaihdevaijerireititystä - sisempi ja ulompi. Ehkä se vaikuttaa kulumiseen?

----------


## Qilty

> Niin siis siitä kuorestahan kuluu ainoastaan se liukaste pinta sisältä. Mitässeny sp41:ssä olikaan? Mutta ei sinne täyspitkään kuoreen kyllä ihan heti vettä sisälle pääse ruostuttamaan. Molemmissa päissä tietysti o-renkaalliset päätytulpat. Mekaanisesti se ei kyllä rikki mene ulkopuolelta.
> 
> Ja edelleen, itse vaihdan kuoret kerran vuodessa. Monastikko sinä nuo vaihdat? Minusta 3x vuodessa on vaan liikaa ja turhaa työtä. Mitään vikaan en ole noissa huomannut.



Mä vaihdan molemmat viimeistään siinä kohtaa kun vaihtaminen kasetilla alaspäin alkaa hidastumaan, yleensä se mulla tapahtuu alku talvesta eli kohta. Kyllä sinne vettä kondensoituu oli mitkä tahansa tulpat päissä ja pakkasella muuttuu sinkulaksi.

----------


## Qilty

> Paljon mahdollista, että vaihtoja on vähemmän. En ole koskaan laskenut paljonko niitä tulee. Toinen esimerkki elävästä elämästä: Irroitin juuri viime viikolla osat hajonneesta SuperX-rungosta. 4700 km ajettu 105 5700 vaihdevaijerit olivat jotakuinkin uutta vastaavassa kunnossa. Ei rispaantumista havaittavissa ja vaihdot virheettömiä. Tuossa kahvassa on kaksi vaihtoehtoista vaihdevaijerireititystä - sisempi ja ulompi. Ehkä se vaikuttaa kulumiseen?



Onko nämä reititysmahdollisuudet sitä varten että toisissa tangoissa se vaijerin syvennys on etupuolella ja toisissa takapuolella?

Srameissa ei kyllä taida olla kuin yksi reitti

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Onhan tuo maantiekahvan vaijerireititys lähtökohtaisesti täysin perseestä ja aiheuttaa ongelmia.

----------


## JackOja

Mua alkoi pelottaa nää vaijeriongelmat ja kaipa se täytyy sähköön siirtyä kunhan XPLR-juttuja joskus saa. 

Tosin kuudetta vuotta sama vaijeri ja kuori ympärivuotisesti ollut käytössä jotain päälle 20k eikä edes täyspitkällä kuorella.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Mua alkoi pelottaa nää vaijeriongelmat ja kaipa se täytyy sähköön siirtyä kunhan XPLR-juttuja joskus saa. 
> 
> Tosin kuudetta vuotta sama vaijeri ja kuori ympärivuotisesti ollut käytössä jotain päälle 20k eikä edes täyspitkällä kuorella.



Kuulun myös joukkoon, joka ei vaijereita työkseen katko, mutta silti niin on joskus käynyt: etuvaihtajasta herkemmin, mutta myös ainakin kerran maantiekahvan sisään ja nysän pois kaivaminen ei ollutkaan aivan helppo operaatio -jotenkin  muistelisin, että vaijerista jäi vielä pieni pala kahvan sisään kiusaamaan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mua alkoi pelottaa nää vaijeriongelmat ja kaipa se täytyy sähköön siirtyä kunhan XPLR-juttuja joskus saa. 
> 
> Tosin kuudetta vuotta sama vaijeri ja kuori ympärivuotisesti ollut käytössä jotain päälle 20k eikä edes täyspitkällä kuorella.



Ei sekään ratkaise mitään, kun akut kuulemma loppuu tuosta noin vaan tai jää pianon päälle lataukseen.

----------


## Teemu H

Toisilla on sormissakin enemmän watteja, joten vaihtoliikkeet ovat teräviä ja toki siinä vaijereita katkeilee. Minulla tällaisena löysänä nautintopyöräilijänä ei ole vaijereita katkennut ainakaan viimeiseen kymmeneen vuoteen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## duris

Ite varmaaa vaihdan kiukulla kun kaapeleita mennyt 4-5 viimeisen 3v aikana. On Shimanoa ja Sramia. (sähkötkin loppunut lenkillä ainakin kolme kertaa. Oispa sinkula)

Tuo kuorien kuluminen on sen verran hidasta ettei vaikutusta vaihtamiseen välttämättä edes huomaa. Mutta voi veljet sitä fiilistä kun kuoret ja vaijerit vaihtaa sitten jaksaa vaihtaa. Fiilis sama kuin keväällä eka lenkki nastarenkaitten jälkeen.

----------


## paaton

No onneksi on kohtalotovereita. Mulla kanssa noita menee kuin näkkäriä. Oppii jo, minkä mallinen kivi tai kuusiokolo avain kannattaa laittaa rajoitin ruuvin väliin.

Nyt olen alkanut voitelemaan kahvan mutkakohdan ja vaijerin kevyesti sramin vaijeri vassulla. Ainakin nyt perjantaina vaihdettu vaijeri oli 6tkm jälkeen ehjä.

----------


## JackOja

> No onneksi on kohtalotovereita. Mulla kanssa noita menee kuin näkkäriä. Oppii jo, minkä mallinen kivi tai kuusiokolo avain kannattaa laittaa rajoitin ruuvin väliin.



Kannattaisko sun alkaa pitää varakappaletta mukana?

----------


## paaton

> Kannattaisko sun alkaa pitää varakappaletta mukana?



Joo. Joskus olikin. Nyt olen alkanut käyttämään probikegarage softaa, joka ilmoittaa vaijerin ikääntymisestä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Onhan tuo maantiekahvan vaijerireititys lähtökohtaisesti täysin perseestä ja aiheuttaa ongelmia.



Shimanon vanhat kunnon pyykkinarut takaisin!  :Hymy:

----------


## miz

> No onneksi on kohtalotovereita. Mulla kanssa noita menee kuin näkkäriä. Oppii jo, minkä mallinen kivi tai kuusiokolo avain kannattaa laittaa rajoitin ruuvin väliin.
> 
> Nyt olen alkanut voitelemaan kahvan mutkakohdan ja vaijerin kevyesti sramin vaijeri vassulla. Ainakin nyt perjantaina vaihdettu vaijeri oli 6tkm jälkeen ehjä.



Jos on avain mukana niin eikö samalla vaivalla voi ruuvata sen alemman rajoittimen niin että pysyy tietyllä rattaalla?

Gravelia sivuten, kun vaihtaminen alkaa tökkiä, olen vaihtanut sen vaihtajan päässä olevan kuoren tyngän samalla kun vaijerin. Itse vaijeri on ollut yleensä ihan kunnossa, mutta jostain sitä lentävää kuraa päätyy tuonne pätkään ennenpitkää, ja kerran irrotettua vaijeria ei viitsi tunkea enää uuden kuoren läpi.
Campan 10 vaihtajilla tuo oli ja on enemmän ongelmana, Sramilla ei toistaiseksi. Johtunee enimmäkseen vaijerin vienneistä rungossa ja löysemmistä vaihtajista.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^^Riippuu uusien kahvojen kanssa vähän siitä, milllainen on tangon taivutus ja miten tiukalle mutkalle asentaja haluaa kuoren puristaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> ^^Riippuu uusien kahvojen kanssa vähän siitä, milllainen on tangon taivutus ja miten tiukalle mutkalle asentaja haluaa kuoren puristaa.



Ei kun se on siinä, että vaijeri on kahvassa heti jyrkällä mutkalla ennen kuin se on edes kahvasta ulkona. Ei taida pyykkinarutkaan tuota ongelmaa ratkaista. Verrattuna maastoliipaisimeen jossa vaijeri tulee suoraan liipaisimesta ulos oikeaan suuntaan.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Mä ajattelen asiaa niin, että jokainen tiukka mutka lisää vastusta ja voiman käyttöä vaihtaessa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tottakai, mutta tuo rakenne on lähtökohtaisesti huono.

----------


## Aakoo

Tuosta vaijerien katkeamisongelmasta kärsin itse tasan niin kauan kuin oli Shimanon kahvat käytössä.

----------


## paaton

> Tuosta vaijerien katkeamisongelmasta kärsin itse tasan niin kauan kuin oli Shimanon kahvat käytössä.



Jep. Munkin käsityksen mukaan tämä shimanon ongelma. Sram ja campa kestää paremmin

----------


## HarryDunne

Keskustelun perusteella olen ilmeisesti melkoinen ääripää, koska en ole ikinä elämässäni saanut vaihtajan vaijeria poikki. En ole itse asiassa vaijereita/kuoria ikinä myöskään vaihtanut muuta kuin osasarjan isomman päivityksen yhteydessä..

En toki aja lähellekkään sitä kilometrimäärää mitä moni täällä, mutta kuitenkin viimeiset >25vuotta on vuosittain tullut se 2-5tonnia ajeltua. Tuossa on ollut useampi pyörä/osasarja viisinumeroisilla kilsoilla ilman vaijerivaihtoja. Kaikki maantiekilometrit Campalla, jos sillä on merkitystä.

----------


## Fuuga

> No onneksi on kohtalotovereita. Mulla kanssa noita menee kuin näkkäriä. Oppii jo, minkä mallinen kivi tai kuusiokolo avain kannattaa laittaa rajoitin ruuvin väliin.



Bandulla saat homman hoidettua nätimmin. 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## Fuuga

> Jos on avain mukana niin eikö samalla vaivalla voi ruuvata sen alemman rajoittimen niin että pysyy tietyllä rattaalla.



Ruuvi ei nosta kuin pari ratasta, mikä ei aina riitä. 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## LasseUkkonen

Nykyinen pyöräni on Focus Marex AX 2015 cyclocross. 

Olen katsellut graveleita vähän pystymmän ajoasennon geometrialla. Koot tässä ovat kaikissa valmistajan suositusten mukaisia 183 cm kuskille:
https://99spokes.com/en-EU/compare?b...n-grail-6-2021

Homma näytti hetken helpolta, mutta sitten huomasin, että nykyistä reilusti isompi XXL Mares AX ja pykälän valmistajan suositusta pienempi Diverge näyttävät geometrioiltaan aika samoilta:
https://99spokes.com/en-EU/compare?b...;*z.56cm|w.700

Mitä noista geometrioista pitäisi siis osata tulkita sopivien pyörien suodattamiseksi, jos nykyisen Mares AX:n kanssa tuntuu, että hoodsit voisivat alla hitusen korkeammalla ja lähempänä?

Vai onko tässä johtopäätösenä, että ajan jo käytännössä gravelilla ja pystympää pyörää kannattaisi hakea muista kategorioista?

----------


## JackOja

> ...nykyisen Mares AX:n kanssa tuntuu, että hoodsit voisivat alla hitusen korkeammalla ja lähempänä?



Tankoa ylemmäs ja lyhyempi stemmi?

----------


## nure

^^Ei gravelismi perustu pelkkään ajoasentoon, moni ajaa vastaavalla asennolla kuin muillakin, asento on pelkästään mieltymysten ja geometrian yhteentörmäys...

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Nykyisessä Focuksessa on keskiö 10-15mm ylempänä kuin verrokeissa, sillä on melko suuri vaikutus ajotuntumaan. Reach kertoo kaikkein parhaiten pyörän pituudesta ja stack keulan korkeudesta. Emäputken pituus myös aika nopea tapa sisäistää pyörän mallia, esim. nykyisessä Focuksessa 140 milliä ja Silexissä ja Divergessä 195/200mm eli stonga on heti 6 senttiä korkeammalla verrattuna Focukseen jos ja kun haarukat ovat osapuilleen saman mittaiset ja tietysti vastaavilla spacereillä. Tuosta taulukosta Topstone ja Revolt ovat osapuilleen saman kokoisia kuin Focus, Grail pykälän isompi ja Silex ja Diverge jo todella isoja. Minkä mittainen olet?

----------


## TERU

Kuski näytti olevan 183 cm, mutta haaramitta olisi hyvä tietää myös ja minkä kokoinen Mares AX kyseessä?

Katsoin geometriaa noin yleensä eikä tuo kovin kisahenkiseltä näyttänyt, keulan korkeutta tarkoitan ja kulmiakin. Pelkkä stemmin lyhennys sentillä vaikuttaa paljon, jos runko on sopivan kokoinen. Tietenkin tangon nosto jos droppia on rutosti.

----------


## JKO17

Stemmin vaikutuksesta: esim. google  -Habanero cycles stem chart-, kuvassa eri pituudet, kulmat ja vaikutus senttimetreinä.

Tuon lisäksi vaikutusmahdollisuuksia  ainakin spacerit, ohjaustangon oma reach ja drop ja  ohjaustangon ja hoodsien mahdollinen "kierto ja paikat"

----------


## LasseUkkonen

> Tankoa ylemmäs ja lyhyempi stemmi?



Stemmi tuli vaihdettua heti hankinnan yhteydessä. Nykyistä lyhyempään ja pystypään ei oikein viitsisi mennä.

----------


## LasseUkkonen

> Kuski näytti olevan 183 cm, mutta haaramitta olisi hyvä tietää myös ja minkä kokoinen Mares AX kyseessä?



M-koon Mares:
https://99spokes.com/en-EU/compare?b...n-grail-6-2021

Haaramitta on noin 82 cm.

----------


## paaton

Onhan tuo M-kokoinen mares vähän pieni, varsinkin jos haluaa renonnompaa asentoa. Hyvä syy vaihtaa gravelliin. Et tule kyllä katumaan.

----------


## huotah

Jos vaan suinkin mahdollista niin kannattaa käydä bikefitissä jollakin pätevällä pajalla. Hyvän ajoasennon perusta on satulan paikka, ennen kuin se on oikealla kohdalla on turha murehtia stackista tai reachista.

----------


## stenu

Mietin, että tavoiteajoasennossa on ehkä lähtökohtaisesti jotain pielessä, jos M-koon Mareksessa on lyhyt(?) stemmi tuon pituisella kaverilla ja se voisi muuttua paremmaksi ihan vaan stemmiä pidentämällä ja satulaa taaemmas siirtämällä. Samalla tanko nousee myös jonkin verran ylemmäs ) vastaavasti taaempana satulan saa vähän alemmas. M-kokoinen Mares on 183/82-mittaiselle kaverille melkolailla lyhyt. Kaikki vertailussa olevat pyörät on vähintään jonkin verran tai reilustikin pidempiä kuin Mares.

----------


## paaton

> Mietin, että tavoiteajoasennossa on ehkä lähtökohtaisesti jotain pielessä, jos M-koon Mareksessa on lyhyt(?) stemmi tuon pituisella kaverilla ja se voisi muuttua paremmaksi ihan vaan stemmiä pidentämällä ja satulaa taaemmas siirtämällä. Samalla tanko nousee myös jonkin verran ylemmäs ) vastaavasti taaempana satulan saa vähän alemmas. M-kokoinen Mares on 183/82-mittaiselle kaverille melkolailla lyhyt. Kaikki vertailussa olevat pyörät on vähintään jonkin verran tai reilustikin pidempiä kuin Mares.



On lyhyt ja matala. Mutta tuossa olet varmasti oikeassa. Siis tavoiteajoasento.
Ihan liian moni yrittää rakentaa cyclosta mummopyörää. 

Mutta näitäkin taitaa olla jo gravelleissa saatavilla. Esimerkiksi just tuo merida silex. +65mm stackia marekseen verrattuna. 
M-koossa 20cm emäputki. Miettikää. Oikeasti.

----------


## huotah

> Mietin, että tavoiteajoasennossa on ehkä lähtökohtaisesti jotain pielessä, jos M-koon Mareksessa on lyhyt(?) stemmi tuon pituisella kaverilla ja se voisi muuttua paremmaksi ihan vaan stemmiä pidentämällä ja satulaa taaemmas siirtämällä. Samalla tanko nousee myös jonkin verran ylemmäs ) vastaavasti taaempana satulan saa vähän alemmas. M-kokoinen Mares on 183/82-mittaiselle kaverille melkolailla lyhyt. Kaikki vertailussa olevat pyörät on vähintään jonkin verran tai reilustikin pidempiä kuin Mares.



Samalla linjalla. Mareksen "pitkä ja matala" ajoasento pitäisi periaatteessa olla pitkäselkäiselle sopiva, riippuen tietysti myös käsivarren pituudesta. Jos siltä ei tunnu niin joko runkokoko on väärä tai jotain muuta on pielessä. Se pielessä oleva asia on todennäköisimmin satulan paikka.

----------


## LasseUkkonen

> Onhan tuo M-kokoinen mares vähän pieni, varsinkin jos haluaa renonnompaa asentoa. Hyvä syy vaihtaa gravelliin. Et tule kyllä katumaan.



Tuota juttua en oikein osaa hamottaa. Jos nyt tuntuu siltä, että kahvat voisivat olla hieman lähempänä ja ylempänä, niin voiko nykyinen pyörä silloin olla liian pieni? Ja sitten vielä ihmetyttää, että reilusti isommalla Maresilla päädyttäisiin samaan stackiin ja reachiin kuin suosituskoon graveleilla.

----------


## JKO17

Samoilla linjoilla edellisten kanssa:

Mikähän mahtaa LasseUkkonen olla sinun satulan kärjen etäisyys keskiöstä ja mikä satula sinulla on.
(pyörä suoraa seinää vasten ja mitta seinästä molempiin ja siitä erotus).

lisäys: graveleiden stackia  ja reachia vertaillessa on huomioitava, että osa graveleista mm. Canyon Grizl ja BMC URS reach pitkä jota "kompensoidaan" lyhyemmällä stemmillä ja osa graveleista mm. Diverge, jossa stack mitataan eri lailla eli siihen joustokeulan yläpintaan, jolloin tosiasiallinen stack pienempi,

----------


## paaton

> Tuota juttua en oikein osaa hamottaa. Jos nyt tuntuu siltä, että kahvat voisivat olla hieman lähempänä ja ylempänä, niin voiko nykyinen pyörä silloin olla liian pieni? Ja sitten vielä ihmetyttää, että reilusti isommalla Maresilla päädyttäisiin samaan stackiin ja reachiin kuin suosituskoon graveleilla.



Se pyörä on siinä tapauksessa ihan väärällä geometrialla. M-koon mares olisi sinulle sopiva pitkällä n.120mm stemmillä, mutta ilmeisesti sinulla on jokin fyysinen este, ettei tuollaisella voi ajaa. Käy koettamassa esimerkiksi tuota meridan silexia.

----------


## TERU

> M-koon Mares:
> https://99spokes.com/en-EU/compare?b...n-grail-6-2021
> 
> Haaramitta on noin 82 cm.



Kun on tuota selkää melkoisesti, tulisi ajoasennon vaakamittaakin olla melkoisesti. Tuo stemmin lyhennys ja tangon korottaminenkin vie ajoasentoa "väärään" suuntaan. Kokeile seuraavaksi vakiota pidempää stemmiä ja satulakin melkoisen taakse kiskoillaan.

Mares on vaihdellut vuosimalleissa geoltaan jonkin verran, löysin tällaisen ja jos pyörä on tästä M kokoinen, pitäisi siihen löytyä "ahistamaton" ajoasento sopivin putkiosin.
https://www.google.com/search?client...V7RZSkOw4fOtvM

Ps. Ahistamaton tarkoittaa tässä: kun haetaan pyörätyypin mukaista ajoasentoa.

----------


## Qilty

Miksi edes haluaa pystympää asentoa? Monesti sen takia että on selkävaivoja, ja todellisuudessa se asennon korottaminen ei ainakaan auta siihen.

Tuo satulan paikka on yksi, mutta unohda siitä heti alkuun tuo etäisyys keskiöön nähden(ellet aja uci säännösten alaisia kisoja). Ja toisena voi unohtaa sen polvi yli poljinakselin systeemin. Joku bikefittaaja suositteli satulan paikan hakemista esimerkiksi niin että aloittaa ihan takaa, ajaa muutaman minuutin ftp tehoilla ja siirtää 5mm kerrallaan eteenpäin kunnes rasitus tuntuu tasaisesti lihaksissa(pakara,takareisi,etureisi), eikä esim pelkästään etureisissä.

----------


## nure

Monet on konstit kun eukko kissalla pöytää pyyhki... Voi olla että joku toinen suosittaa jotain toista, sehän on trendi etää kaikilla jokin mielipide. Povi/akseli on mielestäni hyvä lähtökohta muttei mikään kiveen hakattu ja jostain sitä pitää aloittaa... 

Miten muuten muutamassa minuutissa saa mitään rasitetta aikaiseksi...

----------


## JKO17

Jos kysyjällä satulatolpassa paljon setbackia ja satula takana, niin kysyjän/kuskin  "reach"  saattaa olla huomattavastikin suurempi kuin pyörän vastaava numero antaisi ymmärtää. Tämän johdosta kysymys satulan sijainnista suhteessa keskiöön (kun reach mittakin lasketaan siitä). Esitetyillä tiedoilla mm.  lyhyt ja jyrkkä stemmi, kuskin pituus ja inseam, tämä satulan sijaintiin liittyvä asia voi olla yksi,  ehkä ainoa pyörään/pyörän setuppiin liittyvä seikka miksi tuo pyörä tuntuu kysyjästä pitkältä. Muutoin lienee kysymys fysiologiasta, tavoiteajoasennosta tms. Oikea satulan paikka tosiaan on sitten eri kysymys

----------


## paaton

Mun mielestä alussa se satulan paikkakin siirtyy. Moni ei kykene kannattelemaan yläkropan painoa selällä, joten satula on pakko laittaa alkuun liian taakse.

Ja nurtsi vois joskus koettaa ajaa. Tuo Qiltyn ohje kuulostaa aika pätevältä. Kynnysteholla lihaksiin kohdistuvan kuorman huomaa aika äkkiä ja nimenomaan sen kohdan mihin ottaa.

----------


## Qilty

> Monet on konstit kun eukko kissalla pöytää pyyhki... Voi olla että joku toinen suosittaa jotain toista, sehän on trendi etää kaikilla jokin mielipide. Povi/akseli on mielestäni hyvä lähtökohta muttei mikään kiveen hakattu ja jostain sitä pitää aloittaa... 
> 
> Miten muuten muutamassa minuutissa saa mitään rasitetta aikaiseksi...



Sä olet vaa niin kovassa kunnossa että pari minuuttia kynnysteholla ei tunnu missään.

Tottakai tolla polvi/akseli sijainnilla tai just sillä satulan kärjen etäisyydellä saa lähtöpisteen. Mutta kun helposti takertuu siihen että pakkohan satulan on olla oikeessa kohdassa kun on 50-60mm keskiön takana. Jos tällä olis mitään tekemistä ihmisen liikeratojen kanssa niin nykyaikaisella maastopyörällä ei varmaan pystyisi polkemaan ollenkaan.

Toi(uci sääntö) on varmaan syynä siihenkin että 'short nose' satuloita tuli markkinoille, tämä on siis ihan mutua.

Sillä se bikefittaaja tuota satulan paikan hakua suositteli, kun se siirtoväli on jotain 50mm, eli 5mm kerta siirtoja tulee maksimissaan noin kymmenen.

----------


## Qilty

> Jos kysyjällä satulatolpassa paljon setbackia ja satula takana, niin kysyjän/kuskin  "reach"  saattaa olla huomattavastikin suurempi kuin pyörän vastaava numero antaisi ymmärtää. Tämän johdosta kysymys satulan sijainnista suhteessa keskiöön (kun reach mittakin lasketaan siitä). Esitetyillä tiedoilla mm.  lyhyt ja jyrkkä stemmi, kuskin pituus ja inseam, tämä satulan sijaintiin liittyvä asia voi olla yksi,  ehkä ainoa pyörään/pyörän setuppiin liittyvä seikka miksi tuo pyörä tuntuu kysyjästä pitkältä. Muutoin lienee kysymys fysiologiasta, tavoiteajoasennosta tms. Oikea satulan paikka tosiaan on sitten eri kysymys



Tämähän on kyllä ihan totta. Onhan joku 25mm setback tolpassa jo ihan helvetisti. Niinku on jo 15mm.

----------


## paaton

Mutta kannataa muistaa Qilty tuossakin säätötavassa tottuminen. Eli jos olet ajanut selkä suorana maastoa ja satulan paikka on ollut takana, niin lihakset ovat tottuneet tuohon. Ei sitä tt pyörän säätöä voi tehdä sen mukaan. 

Eli oikeastaan ne lihakset tulee totuttaa oikeaan asentoon, eikä säätää pyörää vanhan mukaan. Sama pätee siihen liian pystyyn ajoasentoon.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Jossain vaiheessahan, voi olla vielä nykyäänkin, pyöräkaupassa monikaan myyjä ei osannut tuijottaa kuin vaakaputken mittaa. Ihan sama vaikka runko olisi pirun matala siitä syystä. Mullekin (187cm) yritettiin aikoinaan myydä 54 senttistä Cannondalea, että siinä on sopivan rento ajoasento, kun pyörä ei ole liian pitkä. Tämän seurauksena tuolla näkyy edelleen työmatka-ajossa ajoasentoja, joissa selkä on mutkalla kuin kissalla, kun pyörä on lyhyt mutta matala ja tanko jää alas. Sitten luullaan, että ongelma on pyörän pituudessa, kun ajoasennosta tulee niin tiukka. Ne joille hommasta on tullut harrastus niin ovat onneksi osanneet vaihtaa pyöränsä sopivampiin. Toivottavasti eri kaupasta kuin alkuperäisen ovat ostaneet.

----------


## paaton

Hyvin sanottu siellä takana. Selän kuuluu olla suorassa, ilman mitään vääntöä.

Edit: Mieluiten vaaka

----------


## JackOja

Vuoden 2022 GG-trendit Bikeradarin mukaan

Jousto
Aero ja kilpailu
Leveet kumit
Gravel-dedikoidut kamppeet
Sähkö kaikessa

----------


## JKO17

Tartuin tuohon satulanpaikan ja ajoasennon muuttumiseen ajan myötä, varsinkin harrastuksen alkuaikana.
Noin 6 cm muutos vajaassa kahdessa vuodessa, joista satulatolpan setbackillä ehkä 10 mm ja loput 50 mm satulan kiskoilla. Etuosa pysynyt samanlaisena. Suurin muutos tuli pyörän vaihdon yhteydessä kun säätäessä jäi huomaamatta että pitkä satula muuttui lyhyeksi, jolloin melkein tuo koko matka tuli kerralla. Ekan lenkin jälkeen ihmettelin kun hauikset tuntui vähän kipeiltä, syynä oli varmaan kyynärkulman muutos. 
Itse olen aika sopeutuvainen, ja muutamien millien muutokset ei oikeastaan tunnu muussa kuin satulan korkeudessa.

----------


## Qilty

> Vuoden 2022 GG-trendit Bikeradarin mukaan
> 
> Jousto
> Aero ja kilpailu
> Leveet kumit
> Gravel-dedikoidut kamppeet
> Sähkö kaikessa



Mulla osu just tänään silmään jopa Gravel kypärä

----------


## Qilty

> Jossain vaiheessahan, voi olla vielä nykyäänkin, pyöräkaupassa monikaan myyjä ei osannut tuijottaa kuin vaakaputken mittaa. Ihan sama vaikka runko olisi pirun matala siitä syystä. Mullekin (187cm) yritettiin aikoinaan myydä 54 senttistä Cannondalea, että siinä on sopivan rento ajoasento, kun pyörä ei ole liian pitkä. Tämän seurauksena tuolla näkyy edelleen työmatka-ajossa ajoasentoja, joissa selkä on mutkalla kuin kissalla, kun pyörä on lyhyt mutta matala ja tanko jää alas. Sitten luullaan, että ongelma on pyörän pituudessa, kun ajoasennosta tulee niin tiukka. Ne joille hommasta on tullut harrastus niin ovat onneksi osanneet vaihtaa pyöränsä sopivampiin. Toivottavasti eri kaupasta kuin alkuperäisen ovat ostaneet.



Ja näistäkin ketkä ovat ostaneet sopivan pyörän, niin varmaan puolet ajaa liian pitkillä kammilla polvet kainaloissa

----------


## Arosusi

> Ja näistäkin ketkä ovat ostaneet sopivan pyörän, niin varmaan puolet ajaa liian pitkillä kammilla polvet kainaloissa



Suurin osa myytävistä kammista on 170, 172,5 ja 175 mm eli eroa 5 mm. Pystyykö sen todella näkemään jos polvi nousee sen muutaman millin?

----------


## Qilty

> Mutta kannataa muistaa Qilty tuossakin säätötavassa tottuminen. Eli jos olet ajanut selkä suorana maastoa ja satulan paikka on ollut takana, niin lihakset ovat tottuneet tuohon. Ei sitä tt pyörän säätöä voi tehdä sen mukaan. 
> 
> Eli oikeastaan ne lihakset tulee totuttaa oikeaan asentoon, eikä säätää pyörää vanhan mukaan. Sama pätee siihen liian pystyyn ajoasentoon.



Onhan se niinkin. Mut eikös kysyjä kuitenkin ollut jo tovin ajellut nykyisellä cyklolla?

----------


## Qilty

> Suurin osa myytävistä kammista on 170, 172,5 ja 175 mm eli eroa 5 mm. Pystyykö sen todella näkemään jos polvi nousee sen muutaman millin?



Pystyy sen ainakin tuntemaan. Näkemisestä mä en tainnut puhuakkaan.

Ja edit. Ei myytävistä, vaan pyörissä kiinni olevista suurin osa on tuolla hajonnalla. Itellä ainakin esimerkiksi 175mm kammella tuntuu hankalalta päästä YKK yli. 170mm ja 165mm tuntuu sopivilta. Inseam 86

----------


## Qilty

Eniten ehkä pointtina se että kun nykypäivänä kaikki tieto on saatavilla ja usein jopa ilmasiksi, niin ehkä selvittäisin asiaa muualta kun foorumilta.

----------


## nure

Itsellä 172.5 ja 175 kammet ja kummatkin sopii, lyhyemmät ei... Makuasia ja kuskista kiinni...

----------


## stenu

S-Works Crux. Seuraava GG/CX-hybridi. Runko 750 g.

----------


## misopa

^Sanotaanko näin, että runsauden pulaa alkaa olemaan GG-saralla pyöristä. Joka päivä julkaistaan näköjään muutama uusi malli.

Ja tämä Crux näyttää/vaikuttaa oikein hyvälle.

"Low stack - Performance First Fit" Oikein!

----------


## paaton

> S-Works Crux. Seuraava GG/CX-hybridi. Runko 750 g.



Kyllä tämä on minusta tehty ihan gravellia ajatellen, vaikka sillä crossissakin varmasti pärjää. Aika huikea paketti.

----------


## stenu

^^ Joo niin näyttää. Melkein vanhanaikaiselta, positiivisessa mielessä. Ei oo airoa, ei dropattua chainstaytä eikä dropattuja seatstaytä ja on melkein pyöreää putkeakin. Back to basics?

----------


## JackOja

Kas, karvalakkimallienkaan rungot ei paljoa enempää paina.

----------


## nure

Cruxista saisi kevyen sileällekin...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ihan hienohan tuo on. Hinta voi olla köyhälle kallis jopa noilla karvalakeilla.

----------


## misopa

Runkosetti 4500€. Aika timanttinen hinta. Mutta on kyllä sitten rungossa kaikki speksit omaan makuun.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

S-Works oletan?

----------


## misopa

> S-Works oletan?



Joo.

Näyttää olevan ainakin joissain maissa saatavilla myös tuo 10r runko. 3000€.

----------


## JKO17

Aethos perheeseen tehty gravel, painoa ja kestävyyttä lisää 165 g runkoon. Tällaisia tulee vielä lisää, jossa maantieversioiden pohjalta "tehdään" uusia graveltuotteita. Tämä ei ole moite tms., vaan toteamus kun ne maantieversiot on pääosin jo tehty ja niistä saa pienehköillä modauksilla todella päteviä gravelpyöriä, tässä tapauksessa kevyitä ja ketteriä muttei varsinaisesti retkeilykäyttöön suunnattuja,  toisena vastaavana  esimerkkinä mm. scott addict.  Uutta AeroadX tai AeGroadX tms. odotellessa ?

----------


## misopa

^Ja SuperSix SE myös maantiepyörästä jalostettu gravel.

----------


## JohannesP

Kevyttä on ja tykkään pyöreistä putkista ja ei-dropatuista seatstaystä, mutta hieman tuo muotoilu tökkii erittäin paksulla toptubella mihin yhdistyy siro takakolmio. Onneksi ei näytä kuitenkaan olevan Aethosin lailla äärimmäisen sloupattu. 

Olisin mä silti mielummin odottanut jotakin Tarmacmaista integroitua viritelmää riittävän kevyellä painolla vaika näitä on markkinat jo täynnä. Ehkä yrityksenä erottuakin back to basics tyylillä. Hyvän hinnankorotuksen kuitenkin saaneet, kun edelleen vanha Crux S-works Spessun sivuilla 2800 € vaikka se ny ei ihan gravel speksejä täyttänytkään.

----------


## Arosusi

> S-Works Crux. Seuraava GG/CX-hybridi. Runko 750 g.



Geometriasta, koko 56
BB drop 72
BB height 286
Eli tuohan on suunnilleen yhtä "korkea" 47 mm renkailla kuin perus cc 33 mm renkailla. Jos haluttaisiin tehdä tuostakin maantiemäisempi sorapyörä niin olisiko keskiö voitu pudottaa 80 mm tai ylikin. Poluilla polkimet kolisee mutta muuten...
Itsellä jäi gg runko toimitusvaikeuksien takia tulematta mutta siinä oli speksattu bb droppi n 80 mm ja renkaat 38 mm eli polkimet olisi "kolissut" suunnilleen samalla korkeudella kuin maantiepyörässä.
Ja pyörä ei ollut tarkoitettu poluille vaan hiekkateille.

----------


## stenu

> Kevyttä on ja tykkään pyöreistä putkista ja ei-dropatuista seatstaystä, mutta hieman tuo muotoilu tökkii erittäin paksulla toptubella mihin yhdistyy siro takakolmio. Onneksi ei näytä kuitenkaan olevan Aethosin lailla äärimmäisen sloupattu.



Jep, ohuempi vaakaputki olisi varmaan ollut ”tavalliselle” pyöräilijälle parempi siinäkin mielessä, että sillä olisi saanut kompliancea vähän enemmän. Muutenkin olis mielenkiintoista päästä vertaamaan tota S-Worksia vs. Stigmata vs. ohutputkinen teräspyörä sen suhteen, että miten Spessun lupaukset ride qualitystä pitää paikkansa. Se on muuten hyvä termi. Tykkään siitä. Ei vaan taida oikein olla suoraa, järkevää, suomenkielistä käännöstä sille.

Spessu on kuitenkin yksi niistä isoista valmistajista, joka on taipumassa siihen, että jäykin ei aina olekaan nopein. Toisaalta toisin kuin teräsrungoissa, keventäminen ei välttämättä lisää rungon joustoa, koska kevyimmät kuitulaadut on myös jäykimpiä ja kuiturunkoon jouston rakentaminen vaatii yleensä painavampien kuitujen käyttämistä. Mutta ehkä silloin puhutaan perinteisistä n. kilon rungoista ja tommonen äärimmilleen viety keventäminen alkaakin toimia jo toiseen suuntaan(?)

Spessun tiedote on tietysti markkinointiosaston tarkkaan harkitsemia adjektiiveja täynnä, mutta toi lainattu lause on se, mikä kuvaa myös Stigmatan ja rosterisen setämiespyörän olennaista eroa. ”that whole system is working together to respond more naturally.” Stigmatasta vähän puuttuu sitä respondia, koska se vaan yksinkertaisesti on tarpeettoman jäykkä.

Kumpikohan Cruxeista on jäykempi, S-works vai ei-S-Works. Painoero on niin marginaalinen, että sillä ei ole käytännössä mitään merkitystä. Eikä itseasiassa silläkään, että painaako runko reilut 700 g vai reilun kilon. Enemmän merkkaa se ride quality.

Tämä oli hyvä artikkeli: https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/p...-faster-459045

----------


## paaton

> Geometriasta, koko 56
> BB drop 72
> BB height 286
> Eli tuohan on suunnilleen yhtä "korkea" 47 mm renkailla kuin perus cc 33 mm renkailla. Jos haluttaisiin tehdä tuostakin maantiemäisempi sorapyörä niin olisiko keskiö voitu pudottaa 80 mm tai ylikin. Poluilla polkimet kolisee mutta muuten...
> Itsellä jäi gg runko toimitusvaikeuksien takia tulematta mutta siinä oli speksattu bb droppi n 80 mm ja renkaat 38 mm eli polkimet olisi "kolissut" suunnilleen samalla korkeudella kuin maantiepyörässä.
> Ja pyörä ei ollut tarkoitettu poluille vaan hiekkateille.



Juu, niin se on. Renkaiden takia keskiöitä on laskettava. Ja ei. Yhtään matalammaksi ei kannata laittaa. Itselläni 75mm ja se on kyllä aika maksimi droppi. Paukkaa jo 43mm renkailla kiviin aika hyvälläkin polulla. Pienemmillä renkailla en halua edes koettaa.

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

Eilen tuli XXL.stä Schwalbe Marathon Winter Plus 50-622 (28 x 2.00") nastarenkaat.
PIti heti kokeilla ja kyllä mahtui Grizl 7.n etuhaarukkaan Canyonin lokarilla. En kokeillu taakse ollenkaan, koska tilaa lokasuojassa on siellä enemmän. 
On vaan hirviän painavat renkaat, 1265g mainoksen mukaan, en huomannu hätäpäissäni ite punnita. Kun noi on ollu allla ei kyllä mitkään 42-622 kiinnosta.

----------


## Qilty

> Juu, niin se on. Renkaiden takia keskiöitä on laskettava. Ja ei. Yhtään matalammaksi ei kannata laittaa. Itselläni 75mm ja se on kyllä aika maksimi droppi. Paukkaa jo 43mm renkailla kiviin aika hyvälläkin polulla. Pienemmillä renkailla en halua edes koettaa.



Etkös sä sanonutkin olevas maantiepuolelta? Senkin nimittäin oppii ettei niihin kiviin kolistella. Mulla on gravelissa bb drop 80mm, ja nyt vielä 650b kiekot niin se kulkee ihan maantiepyörän korkeudella enkä ole ongelmia havainnut.

----------


## paaton

Oppii joo, mutta tuon takia maasturissa on korkeampi keskiö. Mulla noi siis napsaa välillä kiviin tosi kovassa vauhdissa  polkukikkailussa tuon tosiaan oppii välttämään.

----------


## TERU

Yhdellä tuttavallani oli pokimet hyvin matalalla, tai siis keskiö, poljin nappasi kurvissa maahan, reisiluu murtui, ajoinnostusta ei enää löytynyt.

----------


## stenu

> Juu, niin se on. Renkaiden takia keskiöitä on laskettava. Ja ei. Yhtään matalammaksi ei kannata laittaa. Itselläni 75mm ja se on kyllä aika maksimi droppi. Paukkaa jo 43mm renkailla kiviin aika hyvälläkin polulla. Pienemmillä renkailla en halua edes koettaa.



Vähän samaan mäkin olen päätynyt. Silloin kun speksasin Gravan geon, 40 mm Nanot oli ”The GG-Rengas”, renkaissa sisurit ja paineet se mukaiset. Nanot on leveyteensä nähden muutenkin korkeat ja Gunnarin 70 mm droppi tuntui vähän vähäiseltä niille. Gravaan tehtiin 73 mm droppia ja se tuntui silloin paremmalta. No nyt kun emäputki uusittiin, laitettiin sen alapäähän muutama milli pituutta lisää, jotta sain dropin vähän pienemmäksi (ja kulmat inan loivemmiksi kompensoimaan vaakamitan hienoista lyhenemistä).

Nykyään ajelen yksinomaan 38-millisillä Steilacoomeilla tubeleksena ja entistä aikaa leveämmillä vanteilla. Steila ei kulje hirveän paljoa korkeammalla kuin Donnellyn 33 mm krossirengas, kun huomioi sen, että sitä voi ajaa matalilla paineilla ilman, että rullaus kärsii.

Jos on 25 mm maantierengas 20% painumalla, keskiö laskee 5 mm. 40 mm gg-rengas 30% painumalla tiputtaa keskiötä 12 mm, joten korkeuseroa ei ainakaan kannata mieltää 1:1 samaksi kuin mitä leveysero on.

Cruxissa keskiön korkeuteen vaikuttaa varmasti sekin, että se luultavasti tulee olemaan myös Spessun CX-kisarunko, vaikka droppia onkin nyt 3 mm enemmän kuin vanhassa. Tosin Stigmatassakin on 73 mm droppi ja nyt kun mulla on siinä ylikokoiset 33-milliset renkaat alla, tuntuu keskiö kyllä vähän matalalta krossiin niilläkin, saatikka jos renkaat olis UCI-kelpoiset. Mutta huomenna näkee, mikä on todellisuus.

----------


## paaton

Tuo sen varmaan tekee. Siis kun ajaa noilla 42mm renkailla 1.8bar, niin kovassa vauhdissa montun kohdalla rengas jo pohjaa. Kovinkaan isoa kiveä ei tuossa kohtaa tarvita.

----------


## Jukka

On kyllä kiinnostava tämä uusi CruX, moni asia kunnossa omaan mieleen ainakin mainospuheiden/speksien mukaan. Keskiön korkeudesta: jos sitä olisi laskettu alemmas, niiin veikkaan, että samalla olisi pitänyt suunnitella uusi cyclocross-malli rinnalle kisakuskeja varten (Spessulla ajavia ainakin osittain sponssattuja tuntuu olevan aika paljon maailmalla). Stenun mietintä noiden eri runkojen jäykkyyseroista kiinnostaa itseäkin, veikkaan että perusrunko voi olla jopa mukavampi. Keula taas näyttää olevan sama kummassakin runkovaihtoehdossa.

Itseä ei kyllä huvittaisi lähteä 12-vaihteisiin (sähkö) vielä, joiden kanssa runko on selkeästi suunniteltu kasattavaksi. Mekaanisen takavaihtajan reititys tuntuu olevan vähän väkisin väännetty alaputken yläpintaan, olisi hyvin voinut olla takajarrun kanssa samassa portissa sivulla. Eikä tuo perusrunkosetin hintakaan ihan halvimmasta päästä ole, mutta kaikki tuntuu maksavan nykyään. Ja saatavuus on sitten toinen pulma varmasti.

----------


## Qilty

Onko tollaselle 4500€ runkosetin hinnalle mitään perusteita? Tohon rahaan saa kuitenkin graveleita sähkövaihteilla ja kuitukiekoilla.

----------


## Rosco

Tuleekohan tota "edullisempaa" Cruxia saamaan runkosettinä Suomesta / Euroopasta ? Tossa ois kyllä houkutteleva runko keveydellään. Uutta pyörää ei tarvisi kyllä mutta jos saa jostakin runkosettinä voisi harkita...

----------


## Takakeno

Peak torque mieltä cruxista

https://youtu.be/hpITpX1BauQ

----------


## esma

> Peak torque mieltä cruxista
> 
> https://youtu.be/hpITpX1BauQ



 asiaa!

----------


## huotah

> Peak torque mieltä cruxista
> 
> https://youtu.be/hpITpX1BauQ



Uusi Crux on hieno, mutta PT:ltä ihan hyvin perusteltu Spessun roastaus.

----------


## Jukka

Oli kyllä monta hyvää kohtaa nostanut esillä. Hinnat ei tosiaan ole varsinkaan Jenkkivalmistajien kompliiteissa olleeet vähään aikaan järjellä perusteltavissa. Aika monta mallia kannattaa ostaa runkona ja kasailla itse haluamillaan osilla, kun pyörän valmistaja ottaa volyymilla hankkimansa hintaedun osista kokonaan itselleen. Sama kyllä ollut jo monta vuotta esim. Santa Cruzin monessa mallissa. S-Worksin runko on kanssa hinnaltaan aika omassa luokassaan, mutta niitä ostaa ehkä ne kenelle vain paras on kyllin hyvää, eivätkä he aina hintoja kysele. 

Isoimpana asiana pitäisin tuossa videossa kohtaa, jossa arvuuttelee käytettyjen kuitujen ja ladontatyylin kestävyyttä lajinomaisessa käytössä pidemmän päälle. Olisi kiva kuulla, onko hänellä parempaa tietoa Spessun rungon tuotantotavasta/materiaalista, vai oliko tuo pääasiassa painosta vedetty johtopäätös, että kevyt runko on jouduttu tekemään liian jäykästä tavarasta?

Itsellä etsinnässä vihdoin ensi kaudelle kuituinen tai titaaninen cyclocross-/gravelrunko, jossa olisi kierrekeskiö, sisäiset kaapelireitit, normaali ei-integroitu ohjaamo, rengastilaa n. 43-47 mm ja geo tuon uuden Cruxin tapainen suunnilleen (52/54 koossa). Ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan, ei ole pakko tuota perus CruX:n 3000 euroa maksaa pelkästä rungosta...

----------


## sape87

Tässä oon muutaman viikon katellu itelleni ensimmäistä gravelia hybridin tilalle, olen siis alotteleva kippurasarven käyttäjä. Halu ois sijottaa kerralla hyvään ja tää Trekin uus malli on ny ollu jo kyselyasteella https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...e=red_bluedark
Toimitusaika vaan reilu vuosi. Oiskohan muita yhtä hyviä vaihtoehtoja heittää maksimissaan tuohon hintaan? Toisaalta jaksan kyllä tarvittaessa odotellakkin vuoden päivät, on noita pyöriä pari tuonne maaston puolelle. Maantiepyörä ei oo vaihtoehto tänne pikkukylälle josta lähtee vaa muutama asvalttipätkä, mutta hiekkatietä riittää.

----------


## plr

> Hinnat ei tosiaan ole varsinkaan Jenkkivalmistajien kompliiteissa olleeet vähään aikaan järjellä perusteltavissa. Aika monta mallia kannattaa ostaa runkona ja kasailla itse haluamillaan osilla, kun pyörän valmistaja ottaa volyymilla hankkimansa hintaedun osista kokonaan itselleen.



Sama havainto. Ennen kannatti lähes aina ostaa suoraan pyörä haluamillaan osilla valmiina ja se oli käytännössä edullisin tapa hankkia pyörä. Nykyään kannattaa katsoa edullisempien mallien hintoja ja vaihtaa runkoon haluamansa osat. Voi tulla selvästi edullisemmaksi tällä tavalla.

----------


## Qilty

> Tässä oon muutaman viikon katellu itelleni ensimmäistä gravelia hybridin tilalle, olen siis alotteleva kippurasarven käyttäjä. Halu ois sijottaa kerralla hyvään ja tää Trekin uus malli on ny ollu jo kyselyasteella https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...e=red_bluedark
> Toimitusaika vaan reilu vuosi. Oiskohan muita yhtä hyviä vaihtoehtoja heittää maksimissaan tuohon hintaan? Toisaalta jaksan kyllä tarvittaessa odotellakkin vuoden päivät, on noita pyöriä pari tuonne maaston puolelle. Maantiepyörä ei oo vaihtoehto tänne pikkukylälle josta lähtee vaa muutama asvalttipätkä, mutta hiekkatietä riittää.



Toi on kyllä hieno peli. Mut esim cuben saa tosiaan jo Etap xplr vaihteilla ja kuitukiekoilla lähes samaan rahaan(3899€ cuben sivuilla). Geometrioita en vertaillu ja jollain muutaman sadan gramman erolla rungon painossa ei ole mitään väliä kun vasta isoissa mäissä.

----------


## Qilty

> Sama havainto. Ennen kannatti lähes aina ostaa suoraan pyörä haluamillaan osilla valmiina ja se oli käytännössä edullisin tapa hankkia pyörä. Nykyään kannattaa katsoa edullisempien mallien hintoja ja vaihtaa runkoon haluamansa osat. Voi tulla selvästi edullisemmaksi tällä tavalla.



Tai sit ostaa haluamansa runko sillä halvimmalla konfiguraatiolla ja myydä osat. Joskus jotain trekkejä kattelin niin taisi olla valmiina tyyliin 200€ kalliimpi kun runkosettinä

----------


## Qilty

> Peak torque mieltä cruxista
> 
> https://youtu.be/hpITpX1BauQ



Clearance to weight ratio Tollako ne noita myy, ei jeesus.

Eikä siinä mitään, tosi hieno pyörä toi on.

----------


## Qilty

> Oli kyllä monta hyvää kohtaa nostanut esillä. Hinnat ei tosiaan ole varsinkaan Jenkkivalmistajien kompliiteissa olleeet vähään aikaan järjellä perusteltavissa. Aika monta mallia kannattaa ostaa runkona ja kasailla itse haluamillaan osilla, kun pyörän valmistaja ottaa volyymilla hankkimansa hintaedun osista kokonaan itselleen. Sama kyllä ollut jo monta vuotta esim. Santa Cruzin monessa mallissa. S-Worksin runko on kanssa hinnaltaan aika omassa luokassaan, mutta niitä ostaa ehkä ne kenelle vain paras on kyllin hyvää, eivätkä he aina hintoja kysele. 
> 
> Isoimpana asiana pitäisin tuossa videossa kohtaa, jossa arvuuttelee käytettyjen kuitujen ja ladontatyylin kestävyyttä lajinomaisessa käytössä pidemmän päälle. Olisi kiva kuulla, onko hänellä parempaa tietoa Spessun rungon tuotantotavasta/materiaalista, vai oliko tuo pääasiassa painosta vedetty johtopäätös, että kevyt runko on jouduttu tekemään liian jäykästä tavarasta?
> 
> Itsellä etsinnässä vihdoin ensi kaudelle kuituinen tai titaaninen cyclocross-/gravelrunko, jossa olisi kierrekeskiö, sisäiset kaapelireitit, normaali ei-integroitu ohjaamo, rengastilaa n. 43-47 mm ja geo tuon uuden Cruxin tapainen suunnilleen (52/54 koossa). Ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan, ei ole pakko tuota perus CruX:n 3000 euroa maksaa pelkästä rungosta...



Millä muuten perustellaan tuo "paras on kyllin hyvää"? Hinnalla? Ja kuitenkin MVPD painaa podiumia liukuhihnalta, lajissa kuin lajissa ja ajelee (atk)marketti canyonilla

----------


## Jukka

Itse näkisin, että asioissa joita ei voi mitata absoluttiisesti, niin esim. tuo "paras" määriytyy aika pitkälti mielikuvilla, eli markkinointi ja mainonta on toiminut ja ihminen pitää jotain asiaa/tuotetta ihan parhaana ja hankkimisen arvoisena hinnasta välittämättä itselleen.

Ainakin omassa tapauksessa suorituskyvyn lisäys jollain CruX tapaisella rungolla verrattuna nykyiseen teräsrunkoiseen on varmasti marginaalista (tai vielä sitäkin vähäisempää). Ellei sittten innostu uuden pyörän myötä ajamaan enemmän ja järjestelmällisimmin (epäilen vahvasti tätäkin, jo elämän muut realiteetit rajoittaa treenituntien reilua nostoa nykyisestä). Itsellä lähinnä etsinnässä toinen käyräsarvinen pyörä nykyisen rinnalle hieman eri käyttöä varten.

----------


## huotah

S-Works -fillarit on luksustuotteita. Kun kuluttajien käytettävissä olevat tulot nousevat niin luksustuotteiden kuten S-Works kysyntä nousee ja hinnat myös. Jos/kun tarjonta on komponenttipulasta johtuen rajattua niin Spessu toimii rationaalisesti nostaessaan hintoja niin kauan kuin kauppa käy. Lisäksi Spessun mielikuvamarkkinointi (maantiepyörien puolella) on toimialan vaikuttavinta ja mielikuvillahan pyöriäkin myydään. Cowboyt vetää Mallua ja Vetomiehet ajaa Spessulla.




Selvyyden vuoksi, en ota tässä kantaa itse tuotteeseen. Kyllä mulle Crux tai SL7 maistuisi.

----------


## plr

> Tai sit ostaa haluamansa runko sillä halvimmalla konfiguraatiolla ja myydä osat. Joskus jotain trekkejä kattelin niin taisi olla valmiina tyyliin 200€ kalliimpi kun runkosettinä



Juuri näin. Hauska yhteensattuma, että katselin myös Trekkejä, joissa pelkän rungon osto ei oikein näytä houkuttelevalta, kun koko pyörän saa rungon hinnalla.

----------


## Qps

Rungot on hinnoteltu vakuutusyhtiöille ja crash replacement alennuksille. Kuluttajat ostaa kompliitin.

----------


## sf12

Uusi Crux on kyllä todella mielenkiintoinen. Ainut mitä itse olisin toivonut, on integroitu ohjaamo ja kaapelit piiloon. Paino on kyllä saatu herkullisen alhaiseksi. S-Works malli 7,25kg ja halvin Comp malli 8,5kg. Renkaat painaa kuitenkin sen 500g kpl, joten on kevyt pyörä.

----------


## paaton

Mun mielestä tuo yksinkertaisuus on just plussaa. Näitä saisi tulla enemmänkin. Tosin en oikein tiedä, miten ihmeessä se yksinkertaisuus nyt nostaa hintaa...

Hienosti athos löi pohjat idealla ja teki tämänkin haluttavaksi.

----------


## JohannesP

> Tosin en oikein tiedä, miten ihmeessä se yksinkertaisuus nyt nostaa hintaa...



Tätä olen itsekkin ihmetellyt miten ihmeessä Spessu onnistunut downgradeen 10v pyöräkehitystä ja myy sitä kalleemmalla mitä integroituja aerorunkoja. 

Toivottavasti Spessu ottanut kestävyyden huomioon jollakin tavalla eikä vain tehnyt paremmasta kuidusta erittäin ohutseinämäistä runkoa. Maantielle tuollainen toimii, mutta seka-gravel käytössä saa hieman varoa millaisia polkuja lähtee ajamaan ettei tule kaatumisia.

Vaikea sanoa onko tämä yksinkertaisuus kuitenkaan se hitti mitä suurin osa ostajista kaipaa. Aethoksenkin huuma tainnut jo hieman laskea tai ei näitä ainakaan missään näy verrattuna esim. Tarmacciin.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Spessu tekee tuollaisia, koska on siihen kykenevä. Tavallaan taidonnäyte.

----------


## misopa

Olen ollut havaitsevani (pyörän) painon merkityksen vähenevän viime vuosina aeron, rengastilan, integrointien, vaihteiden määrän ja sähköjen viedessä "kaiken" huomion uusissa pyörissä maantiepuolella. Voisin laskea myös gravelin tähän joukkoon näiden nykyisten aerograveleiden johdosta, näissäkin rengastilat ja integrointi vahvoja trendejä tällä hetkellä. Että sikäli kyllä rohkea veto suurelta Ässältä.

----------


## Plus

Mittatilauksena Euroopassa tehtyjä sorarunkojakin saa 4500€ hintaan, ei tosin yhtä kevyinä. Tuollainen S-works Spessu on kuitenkin custom-kuituun verrattuna ihan täysi tusinatuote joka on vanhentunut heti kun uusi versio tulee markkinoille, eli parin vuoden välein. En sanoisi luksustuotteeksi, koska et saa henkilökohtaista palvelua Morgan Hillin päämajasta eikä tuotetta räätälöidä juuri sinulle.

----------


## sape87

> Toi on kyllä hieno peli. Mut esim cuben saa tosiaan jo Etap xplr vaihteilla ja kuitukiekoilla lähes samaan rahaan(3899€ cuben sivuilla). Geometrioita en vertaillu ja jollain muutaman sadan gramman erolla rungon painossa ei ole mitään väliä kun vasta isoissa mäissä.



Ois aika makosa tuokin. Otetaanpa listalle ja katellaan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mittatilauksena Euroopassa tehtyjä sorarunkojakin saa 4500€ hintaan, ei tosin yhtä kevyinä. Tuollainen S-works Spessu on kuitenkin custom-kuituun verrattuna ihan täysi tusinatuote joka on vanhentunut heti kun uusi versio tulee markkinoille, eli parin vuoden välein. En sanoisi luksustuotteeksi, koska et saa henkilökohtaista palvelua Morgan Hillin päämajasta eikä tuotetta räätälöidä juuri sinulle.



Se on kuka mitä pitääkin luxustuotteena. Joku voi arvostaa ja pitää tärkeänä sitäkin, että ajaa tunnetun brändin parhaalla rungolla eli samalla kuin joku pyöräilyn suuri nimi. Noita autotallipajojen räätälöityjä runkoja ei suuremmin ammattilaisten alla näe.

Suomessa harvemmin näkee sellaisia henkilökultteja mitä muualla, mutta uskallan väittää, että noita Spessun S-Workseja myydään paljon sillä.

----------


## JohannesP

Taitaa harva S-worksin rungon ostaja miettiä parin vuoden vanhentumista, kun sit on hyvä syy päivittää tuoreempaan.  Ei näitä voi edes myydä tuomaan lisää nopeutta niin jonkinlainen luksustuote tämä on kuitenkin osalle porukasta. Ei tarvisi itse miettiä kahta kertaa valitsisiko Spessun vai jotakin muuta ja tämä on varmaankin tullut jo selville.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Se on juuri noin.

----------


## paaton

> Mittatilauksena Euroopassa tehtyjä sorarunkojakin saa 4500€ hintaan, ei tosin yhtä kevyinä. Tuollainen S-works Spessu on kuitenkin custom-kuituun verrattuna ihan täysi tusinatuote joka on vanhentunut heti kun uusi versio tulee markkinoille, eli parin vuoden välein. En sanoisi luksustuotteeksi, koska et saa henkilökohtaista palvelua Morgan Hillin päämajasta eikä tuotetta räätälöidä juuri sinulle.



Niin tuota spessua ei varmastikkaan tehdä leikkaa/liimaa palapelinä, jolloin paino saadaan pienemmäksi.

----------


## JKO17

Spessun hinnoittelu noissa kalliimmissa pyörissä on selkeästi sellainen että pyörän hinta on suurempi kuin osien hinnat yhteensä. Ei tämä varmaan sattumaa ole, vaan kuvastanee miten noilla kalliimmilla spessuilla tehdään kauppaa laajemmassa mittakaavassa.

Rungot on myös kalliita mutta ne näyttäisi olevan enemmän linjassa monen muun valmistajan kanssa. Cruxin  rungon perusversiosta 3.200 eur voi rakentaa " kohtuullisella hinnalla pro version tai sitä vastaavan". 

Noin ajatustasolla tämä uusi crux tuntuu paremmalta ja myytävämmältä konseptilta kuin maantiepuolella aethos.

----------


## JohannesP

Maksettua mainosta 3T:ltä, mutta katsottava pätkä kuinka italialaiset Explorot valmistuu. Se on nyt jäänyt itselleni epäselväksi tuleeko kaikki racemaxit valmistumaan jossakin kohtaa näin vai onko nämä jotakin kalleempia versioita ja bulkki tulee edelleen Kiinasta. 

Jos kuitenkin alkaa kaikki tulemaan ja hinta pysyy suunnilleen samassa kolmen tonnin kieppeillä niin valmistuslaadun suhteen kiinnostava. Ainakin jos vertaa samalla idealla tehtyihin Timen maantierunkoihin, joissa keskiöt ovat oikeesti pyöreitä ja kittiä ei tarvita paikkaan epätäydellisyyksiä.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Jos vertaa mun 2012 Specialized Cruxin geometriaa tohon uuteen (koko 54) niin BB drop +4mm, reach +10mm, stack -7mm, trail +3mm, emäputken kulma sama, istuinputken kulma +0,5astetta, chainstay sama ja akseliväli +7mm. Luvut siis uusi verrattuna vanhaan, melko radikaalit muutokset =) Tottakai plussaa tulee rengastilasta (vanhaan mahtuu vain 40mm kumit), läpiakseleista ja keveydestä mutta mun pyörä Force-osilla ja sekarotuisilla alumiinivanteilla on jo alle 8 kiloa polkimineen ja maksoi kolmasosan tuon uuden runkosetin hinnasta.

----------


## paaton

> Jos vertaa mun 2012 Specialized Cruxin geometriaa tohon uuteen (koko 54) niin BB drop +4mm, reach +10mm, stack -7mm, trail +3mm, emäputken kulma sama, istuinputken kulma +0,5astetta, chainstay sama ja akseliväli +7mm. Luvut siis uusi verrattuna vanhaan, melko radikaalit muutokset =) Tottakai plussaa tulee rengastilasta (vanhaan mahtuu vain 40mm kumit), läpiakseleista ja keveydestä mutta mun pyörä Force-osilla ja sekarotuisilla alumiinivanteilla on jo alle 8 kiloa polkimineen ja maksoi kolmasosan tuon uuden runkosetin hinnasta.



Just noin. Erot on isoja crossariin. Tuo on modernilla geolla, eli tehty lyhyelle stemmille. Painopiste on aika selvästi matalammalla. Stack ja bb-drop tulleet molemmat alas.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Mä kyllä yritin enemmänkin olla sarkastinen, mun mielestä 4mm eroa BB dropissa ei oo kovin radikaalisti? 10mm lyhemmällä stemmillä ja yhdellä 10mm spacerilla saa käytännössä tismalleen samat ajoasennot paitsi että vanha on samoilla renkailla 4mm korkeammalla?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Se on ihan järkyttävä ero tässä topicissa.

----------


## paaton

No mulla on gravellissa ja crossarissa eroa nyt 7mm ja se on kyllä huikean iso ero. Tuossa cruxissa on muuttunut geossa moni muukin asia. 

Väittäisin, että kotleburgikin huomaisi eron.

----------


## FreeZ

Ritchey Outback

Tulenko pettymään ja tuollaisen rakennan? Kokemuksia?

----------


## JKO17

Maksettua mainosta 3T:ltä, mutta katsottava pätkä kuinka italialaiset Explorot valmistuu. Se on nyt jäänyt itselleni epäselväksi tuleeko kaikki racemaxit valmistumaan jossakin kohtaa näin vai onko nämä jotakin kalleempia versioita ja bulkki tulee edelleen Kiinasta.

Kuuntelin jokin aikaa sitten cyclingtipsin podcastin jossa haastateltiin 3T:n yhtä omistajaa Gerald Wroomenia. En nyt muista vastasiko hän juuri tuohon kysymykseen, mutta mielenkiintoinen haastattelu pyöräteollisuudesta kokonaisuudessaan. Kuitenkin ensi vuonna saavat volyymit ylös, nyt tehdään lahjabokseja ja 60- vuotismalleja
Hänellä oli sellainen visio , että jossain vaiheessa olisi kymmenkunta 3T lippulaivamyymälää, joissa tuotanto myös samassa.
https://cyclingtips.com/2021/09/nerd-alert-podcast-3ts-homegrown-italian-robots-and-the-future-of-carbon-fiber/

----------


## nure

^ Luultavasti kaikki alle 4k rungot tulee Kiinasta, ei kerta kaikkiaan kannata tuottaa muualla...

----------


## JohannesP

> ^ Luultavasti kaikki alle 4k rungot tulee Kiinasta, ei kerta kaikkiaan kannata tuottaa muualla...



Ei tule. Ainakin jos puhuu yleisesti kuiturunkoista eikä vaan gg runkoista, mutta ei siitä enempää tässä topikissa.

----------


## stenu

Hyvin kulki Stigmata krossiradallakin, vaikka tuskin mä varsinaisesti silläkään olin erityisesti nopeampi kuin yhdellä vaihteella ja vannejarruilla. Olarin radan töppyrän nousut oli kyllä kivemmat vaihteilla, kun ne meni ajamalla ylös. Yhdellä vaihteella sillä radalla joutuu juoksemaan paljon enemmän. Aika paljon näkyi muitakin gg-pyöriä cat 3.-startissa. Ainakin Exploro, King Zydeco, Topstone Carbon ja Secan.

Foorumin krossiketjut on muuten jostain syystä tyystin hiljaisia tänä syksynä..?

----------


## huotah

> Hyvin kulki Stigmata krossiradallakin, vaikka tuskin mä varsinaisesti silläkään olin erityisesti nopeampi kuin yhdellä vaihteella ja vannejarruilla. Olarin radan töppyrän nousut oli kyllä kivemmat vaihteilla, kun ne meni ajamalla ylös. Yhdellä vaihteella sillä radalla joutuu juoksemaan paljon enemmän. *Aika paljon näkyi muitakin gg-pyöriä cat 3.-startissa. Ainakin Exploro, King Zydeco, Topstone Carbon ja Secan.*



Lisäksi naisten lähdössä oli mukana ainakin Caledonia-5 ja N Eliten voittajalla krossari missä on 45mm rengastila. Mihin tämä maailma on menossa kun ihmiset eivät enää kunnioita luokkarajoja ;o

----------


## Adrift

Uusi Basso Palta https://www.cyclingnews.com/reviews/...t-ride-review/

Ilmeisesti ainakin vauhtia pitäisi löytyä.

----------


## Firlefanz

https://www.swisscycles.com/basso-pa...t-ride-review/

----------


## MAS

^ Tuosta napattuna:

_For a gravel bike that prides itself on not sacrificing any performance, the Palta has a surprisingly smooth ride. We remarked that while we loved the racier feel of the previous Palta, it could become jarring and uncomfortable over longer rides.

_Performance vs. smooth ride - silloin kun nämä asetetaan vastakkain niin enpä aina tiedä mitä ajatella sen enempää fillarista kuin sen arvioijasta, muuta kuin että "performance on silky smooth gravel" puoli lienee kunnossa ja muita suorituskyvyn piirteitä voi sitten spekuloida.

----------


## Qilty

> Olen ollut havaitsevani (pyörän) painon merkityksen vähenevän viime vuosina aeron, rengastilan, integrointien, vaihteiden määrän ja sähköjen viedessä "kaiken" huomion uusissa pyörissä maantiepuolella. Voisin laskea myös gravelin tähän joukkoon näiden nykyisten aerograveleiden johdosta, näissäkin rengastilat ja integrointi vahvoja trendejä tällä hetkellä. Että sikäli kyllä rohkea veto suurelta Ässältä.



Tottakai se painon merkitys vähenee, kun sillä ei käytännössä ole mitään merkitystä paitsi jyrkähkössä ylämäessä. Ja aeroetu pesee keveyden mennen tullen. Katoin jollain aerodynamiikka simulaattorilla että kun ajetaan tasaisella 40kmh niin 7kg ja 20kg pyörässä on noin 3W eroa.

Sillainhan toi spessu on täysi vitsi, ite ostaisin heti vaikka kanzo fastin tai oliko se just 3t racemax mitkä on aeroja. Ilmanvastuksen voittamiseen menee kuitenkin se vähintään 70% tehoista...

Mutta johan tässä ketjussa on ostajia jonossa ja säästöpossut paloteltuna, eli ainakin spessu osaa käyttää oikeita sanoja markkinoinnissa.

Ja olisko siihenkin hyvä syy miksei atheoksia(vai mikälie) näy yhtä paljon kun tarmaccia

----------


## Qilty

https://www.google.com/amp/s/flipboa...m%3fformat=amp

Wilier Rave slr olis myös kiva, tosin hinnassa ei taida kauheesti hävitä S-worksille

----------


## ViP

Classified cycling näköjään ryhtynyt (vihdoinkin) tarjoamaan valmiita kiekkosettejä 2-vaihteisella takanavallaan. Aiemminhan näitä on saanut vain pakettina kokonaisen pyörän kanssa.

Hintaa setillä on rapeat 2400 euroa. Kiekkosetti tosin vaikuttaa ihan laadukkaalta: graveliversio 23mm sisäleveydellä ja painoa alle 1400g. Etunapa dtswiss 240 tai joku Hopen vastaava. Hintaan sisältyy myös takapakka, akseli ja satelliittivaihtaja.

Sinänsä ihan houkutteleva vaihtoehto gravelointiin etuvaihtajan korvaajaksi, mutta osien saatavuus vähän mietityttää. Takapakkojen täytyy siis olla Classifiedin valmistamia / muokkaamia eli perus markettipakat eivät sovi.

Tossa vielä linkki: 
https://classified-cycling.cc/en/onl...fied-gravel-30

----------


## miz

> Tottakai se painon merkitys vähenee, kun sillä ei käytännössä ole mitään merkitystä paitsi jyrkähkössä ylämäessä. Ja aeroetu pesee keveyden mennen tullen. Katoin jollain aerodynamiikka simulaattorilla että kun ajetaan tasaisella 40kmh niin 7kg ja 20kg pyörässä on noin 3W eroa.
> 
> Sillainhan toi spessu on täysi vitsi, ite ostaisin heti vaikka kanzo fastin tai oliko se just 3t racemax mitkä on aeroja. Ilmanvastuksen voittamiseen menee kuitenkin se vähintään 70% tehoista...
> 
> Mutta johan tässä ketjussa on ostajia jonossa ja säästöpossut paloteltuna, eli ainakin spessu osaa käyttää oikeita sanoja markkinoinnissa.
> 
> Ja olisko siihenkin hyvä syy miksei atheoksia(vai mikälie) näy yhtä paljon kun tarmaccia



Ai gravelissa ei mitään merkitystä painolla?

Olisipa ihanaa näin harrastelijanakin pomputella menemään 20 kg pyörällä huonopintaisella tiellä tai poluilla.
Kanttareiden ylikin menee kauriin lailla, ja ketterä käsitellä verrattuna vaikka tuohon 7kg pyörään?

Spessu on ilmeisesti myös cyclocross kelpoinen, sielläpä oikein hymyilyttäisi 20kg aeropyörä olalla.

----------


## paaton

Gravellissa sillä painolla olisi just merkitystä. Paljon lyhyitä jyrkkiä nousuja, jotka ajetaan putkelta. Nopeita kiihdytyksiä. Ehkä nuo ei kellosta kamalasti näy, mutta kevyt pyörä on hauska ajaa.

Tosin ihan sama. Kaikkeen tottuu. Ei se  kevyt pyöräkään enää viikon jälkeen levyltä tunnu.

----------


## Qilty

Pointti oli siinä kun täällä munat kovana katellaan kun amerikkalainen on saanu pari sataa grammaa kevyemmän rungon aikaiseksi kun kilpailijat. Että vaikka painon yli tuplaa, niin tasasella watteja ei juurikaan tarvita enemmän. Ja 3kg lisäys 6,5% ylämäessä ja 35kmh vauhdissa taisi maksaa 17W.

Tottakai kevyt on kiva, mut kyllä se pitäs heikommankin saada kanttarista yli vaikka painais 8.5kg, tai sit kannattaa jäädä kotiin.

Ja tuo mainittu alle 4k€ cube sähkövaihteilla, painaa 7.8kg

----------


## JohannesP

Sworks Crux kompliittina 7,25 kg ilman polkimia ja hinta 12k€ paikkeilla. 

Alemmasta weigthweeniesin 3T Racemax topikista löytyy useampi 8 kg yksilö polkimineen ja varmasti edullisempia mitä toi Cruxi vaikka onkin osassa vähän parempaa palikkaa kiinni. Käytännössä puhutaan jostakin 200-500 g painoerosta minkä lisäksi Racemaxilla saa aerohyödyn.  

https://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...61793&start=75

Kevyt pyörä on hauska ajaa, mutta ei tuollaista 200-500 g painoeroa käytännössä edes huomaa jos kiekot samat. Pakko hieman tarttua nyt tähän kevyen pyörän arvostukseen mikä näyttää tarttuneen viikon aikana, kun kevyttä Cruxia lykätty ulos.

----------


## Qilty

^näinpä.

Swiss Side’s Jean-Paul Ballard says, “There are for sure arguments to be had here. However, this only plays out if it is a mountain finish stage. For hobby riders, the average gradient where weight is more important than aero is 4.5% or more [see above]. For pro riders who have a higher speed, it is around 7.5%. Once you are doing more than 15km/h (9.3mph), the aerodynamic drag is the biggest resistance for the rider. At 35km/h (21.7mph) it’s four times more potent than the effects of weight. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/road.cc...t-227520%3famp

----------


## JackOja

Bikeradarin Crux-juutuubissa muistaakseni korostettiin sellaista asiaa, että kevyt tuntuu nopealta, mutta aero ON nopea.

Tämä siis tiedoksi heille, keille nopeus on se juttu.

Kevythän on muuten kiva aina

----------


## JohannesP

Noinhan se on tiivistettynä.

----------


## miz

> Pointti oli siinä kun täällä munat kovana katellaan kun amerikkalainen on saanu pari sataa grammaa kevyemmän rungon aikaiseksi kun kilpailijat. Että vaikka painon yli tuplaa, niin tasasella watteja ei juurikaan tarvita enemmän. Ja 3kg lisäys 6,5% ylämäessä ja 35kmh vauhdissa taisi maksaa 17W.
> 
> Tottakai kevyt on kiva, mut kyllä se pitäs heikommankin saada kanttarista yli vaikka painais 8.5kg, tai sit kannattaa jäädä kotiin.
> 
> Ja tuo mainittu alle 4k€ cube sähkövaihteilla, painaa 7.8kg



8,5 kg on musta ihan tarpeeksi kevyt, oma nykyinen painaa tuon eikä ole pakottanut jäämään kotiin. Ihan mielelläni silti ottaisin siihenkin paremmat ja kevyemmät kiekot, mutta omissa ajoissa ja vauhdeissa ei taida olla järkeä sijoittaa. Paitsi jos samalla saisi kovemman munan.

Esimerkkisi 20 kg sitten taas ei ole kevyt.
Vinkki: älä käytä varsinkaan foorumikeskusteluissa  lukua 20 jos tarkoitat kuitenkin 8,5.

Mulla oli 2 geoltaan identtistä crossaria, kokoonpanosta johtuen painoeroa oli 2kg.
Tuon huomasi todella selvästi, eikä sillä painavammalla tehnyt mieli ajaa, painoa kun oli enemmän varsinkin kiekoissa ja renkaissa.

Sileällä tasaisella pinnalla olet varmasti ihan oikeassa aerosta, mutta en ehkä tähän graveli aiheeseen menisi ihan noin vetämään mutkia suoraksi.

----------


## stenu

CX World cup -avauksessa Waterloossa Maghalie Rochetten custom-maalattu S-worksi pääsi valokeilaan vajaan kierroksen ajaksi, kun Rochette ampui startista kärkeen. Sitten Euro-naiset paineli ohi. Kata Blanka Vasin musta pysytteli kärjen tuntumassa, mutta ei riittänyt Katan paukut podiumpaikkojen hätyyttelemiseen.

Mielenkiintoista tulee kyllä olemaan se, että millaisilla pyörillä ekojen UCI-gravelien mitalit viedään ja ketä kaikkia niitä nähdään ajamassa.

----------


## duris

> CX World cup -avauksessa Waterloossa Maghalie Rochetten custom-maalattu S-worksi pääsi valokeilaan vajaan kierroksen ajaksi, kun Rochette ampui startista kärkeen. Sitten Euro-naiset paineli ohi. Kata Blanka Vasin musta pysytteli kärjen tuntumassa, mutta ei riittänyt Katan paukut podiumpaikkojen hätyyttelemiseen.
> 
> Mielenkiintoista tulee kyllä olemaan se, että millaisilla pyörillä ekojen UCI-gravelien mitalit viedään ja ketä kaikkia niitä nähdään ajamassa.



Vos voitti naisten lähdön maantiepyörällä. Ainakin kuvien perusteella alla taisi olla Cervelo R5 jossa 2022 malliin menee mukavasti CX-kumit kun luvattu tire clearance on 34mm

Cervélolla nyt kolme mallia jolla voisi kuvitella ajavan hyvin myös satunnaiset CX kisat kun niillä näköjään ajetaan maailman huipullakin. R5, Aspero ja Caledonia

edit:
Olikin R5 prototyyppi jossa vielä enemmän rengastilaa https://www.velonews.com/gallery/vos...clocross-bike/

----------


## JKO17

Ainakin Signature mainostaa heille tulevia Cruxeja ja runkosettejä, värit ja kootkin tiedossa, tulossa lähiaikoina.

----------


## paaton

> Vos voitti naisten lähdön maantiepyörällä. Ainakin kuvien perusteella alla taisi olla Cervelo R5 jossa 2022 malliin menee mukavasti CX-kumit kun luvattu tire clearance on 34mm
> 
> Cervélolla nyt kolme mallia jolla voisi kuvitella ajavan hyvin myös satunnaiset CX kisat kun niillä näköjään ajetaan maailman huipullakin. R5, Aspero ja Caledonia
> 
> edit:
> Olikin R5 prototyyppi jossa vielä enemmän rengastilaa https://www.velonews.com/gallery/vos...clocross-bike/



Ajaakohan wout vastaavalla? 

Asperohan on vähän ylipainoinen, vaikka sillä ei tosiaan mitään merkitystä olekkaan.

----------


## paaton

Ai joo, eli tosiaan tulossa crossia cervellolta.

Ja cervello tekee oikean ratkaisun. Kun on jo olemassa komea gravelli, niin tehdään crossari puhtaasti crossia varten. Rengastila vain 34mm yksi pulloteline. Kompromissit on ahterista.

----------


## JKO17

Cervelon R5Cx tavallaan samalla konseptilla kuin spessu, eli otetaan maantiepyörä jota sopivasti säätämällä cx  tai cx/gravel.
Sellainen mielikuva on, että maantierungosta "tehdyt" gravelit on jotain 150-250 g painavampia kuin vastaavat maantierungot

Itsellä ei kokemusta tuosta painon vaikutuksesta, mutta kait voidaan sanoa että painon merkitys cx:ssä ja jyrkkäpiirteisessä gravelissa on suurempi kuin tt:ssä tai maantiepyöräilyssä (pl. vuorietapit). Osin maan vetovoimaa ja osin ketteryyttä, vai onko tämä ketteryys enemmän geometriaa kuin painoa?

Aerosta sen verran, että tuollaisen pyöreärunkoisen ja aeropyörän välinen wattiero rungon osalta lienee jotain 25 wattia keskimäärin per 45 kmh, kun ei mennä äärimmäisyyksiin kummankaan pyörän osalta.
35:n vauhdissa ero on tällöin luokkaa 12 w ja 30 vauhdissa 7,5 w.

----------


## Qilty

> 8,5 kg on musta ihan tarpeeksi kevyt, oma nykyinen painaa tuon eikä ole pakottanut jäämään kotiin. Ihan mielelläni silti ottaisin siihenkin paremmat ja kevyemmät kiekot, mutta omissa ajoissa ja vauhdeissa ei taida olla järkeä sijoittaa. Paitsi jos samalla saisi kovemman munan.
> 
> Esimerkkisi 20 kg sitten taas ei ole kevyt.
> Vinkki: älä käytä varsinkaan foorumikeskusteluissa  lukua 20 jos tarkoitat kuitenkin 8,5.
> 
> Mulla oli 2 geoltaan identtistä crossaria, kokoonpanosta johtuen painoeroa oli 2kg.
> Tuon huomasi todella selvästi, eikä sillä painavammalla tehnyt mieli ajaa, painoa kun oli enemmän varsinkin kiekoissa ja renkaissa.
> 
> Sileällä tasaisella pinnalla olet varmasti ihan oikeassa aerosta, mutta en ehkä tähän graveli aiheeseen menisi ihan noin vetämään mutkia suoraksi.



No mun grävelihän painaa melkein 11kg ajokunnossa, eli tanko/satulalaukut ja garmin. Eikä siinä myöskään ole mitään aeroa, silti en ole kokenu sen juurikaan menoa jarruttavan. Toki mielelläni huolisin edes 9kg pyörän, mutta omat rahani sijottaisin ennemmin aero ominaisuuksiin koska eniten sitä tasaista vauhtia kuitenkin ajetaan.

Ja tuo 7kg vs 20kg olikin nimenomaan sen takia, että massiivinenkaan painon lisäys ei tasavauhdissa maksa tehoina juuri mitään. Saati sitten se 1.5kg. Tai muutama sata grammaa rungossa.

Ja joku tuolla GG-rengas ketjussa mainitsi että Dirty kanza on voitettu perus spessun pathfindereilla, niin sillonkin on pyörässä ollut aeropuikot(mitä taas en ite huolisi kun on niin vietävän rumia)

----------


## paaton

> Cervelon R5Cx tavallaan samalla konseptilla kuin spessu, eli otetaan maantiepyörä jota sopivasti säätämällä cx  tai cx/gravel.



Spessuhan teki crossarista gravellin, jolla tietystikkin voi ajaa edelleen crossiakim, mutta painotus selkeästi gravellin puolella.

Cervello saa tehdä puhtaan crossarin perinteisellä tavalla, koska gravelli löytyy jo tallista. Tässä rungossa saattaa oikeasti näkyä woutin toiveet. Selkeästihhän pyörä hänelle tehtiin. Markkinoiden kannalta cervellon tuskin olisi crossaria kannattanut tehdä. Niin ja jospa tuo tulee myyntiin asti? Millaiset uci säännöt näille protoille on?

----------


## Qilty

> Cervelon R5Cx tavallaan samalla konseptilla kuin spessu, eli otetaan maantiepyörä jota sopivasti säätämällä cx  tai cx/gravel.
> Sellainen mielikuva on, että maantierungosta "tehdyt" gravelit on jotain 150-250 g painavampia kuin vastaavat maantierungot
> 
> Itsellä ei kokemusta tuosta painon vaikutuksesta, mutta kait voidaan sanoa että painon merkitys cx:ssä ja jyrkkäpiirteisessä gravelissa on suurempi kuin tt:ssä tai maantiepyöräilyssä (pl. vuorietapit). Osin maan vetovoimaa ja osin ketteryyttä, vai onko tämä ketteryys enemmän geometriaa kuin painoa?
> 
> Aerosta sen verran, että tuollaisen pyöreärunkoisen ja aeropyörän välinen wattiero rungon osalta lienee jotain 25 wattia keskimäärin per 45 kmh, kun ei mennä äärimmäisyyksiin kummankaan pyörän osalta.
> 35:n vauhdissa ero on tällöin luokkaa 12 w ja 30 vauhdissa 7,5 w.



No juu, krossissa tai muussa "puun kierrossa" se kevyt paino on tärkein, ihan jo käsiteltävyyden kannalta, ei taida krossiradalla juuri aerohyötyä saada. Ja oishan sellasta litteetä aeropyörää vittumainen kantaa olalla.

Mutta ei kai mikään gravel kisa ole jatkuvaa kiihdyttelyä ja jarruttelua?

Mutta kun sen aeron ja "normin" painoero ei kuitenkaan ole älyttömiä. Nopeasti Canyonin sivuilta vaklattuna: Aeroad cfr di2(7.14kg) ja Ultimate cfr aerokiekot di2(6.54kg) ja vielä Ultimate cfr EPS(6.29kg).


Edit. Ihan vaan sivukommenttina että tuo EPS malli noilla matalilla kiekoilla näyttää ihan kauheelta, eli aero voittaa siinäkin

----------


## tchegge_

Kisoissa sen aerohyödyn vielä ymmärtääkin, varsinkin jos mennään ns. Aakeeta laakeeta mitä varsinkin jenkkilässä tuntuu kuvien perusteella olevan.
Sitten taas kun siihen lykätään tankoon kiinni joku Partamatin thompsonlaukku niin aerorunko on aika turhake.



Niin, itsehän just 10min sitten laitoin korona-pandemian päättymisen takia tarakan kiinni Salsaan. Siirtyy lenkittelystä työmatkajuhdaksi. 



Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Kisoissa sen aerohyödyn vielä ymmärtääkin, varsinkin jos mennään ns. Aakeeta laakeeta mitä varsinkin jenkkilässä tuntuu kuvien perusteella olevan.
> Sitten taas kun siihen lykätään tankoon kiinni joku Partamatin thompsonlaukku niin aerorunko on aika turhake.
> 
> 
> 
> Niin, itsehän just 10min sitten laitoin korona-pandemian päättymisen takia tarakan kiinni Salsaan. Siirtyy lenkittelystä työmatkajuhdaksi. 
> 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla



Hitaampi hyötyy aerosta enemmän.

----------


## miz

Nyt jos pyöriä pitäisi uusia niin tuollainen semiaero gravel olisi ehkä ykkösvalinta, ja samalla fillarilla sitten maantietkin jollain luokkaa 50mm kiekoilla. Saisi tilaa varastoon, ja irrotettavilla lokareilla voisi vielä heivata työmatkapyöränkin.

Melkein harmittaa että gravelin virkaa tekevä cx ja maantiepyörä on (mulle) elinkaaren alkupäässä, kuitenkin sen verran ajettuina että myynti ei olisi kovin mielekästä rahallisesti.

Hienoja fillareita tullut markkinoille viimeisen parin vuoden aikana.

----------


## anttimut

Olisiko tähän markkinatilanteeseen saatavana 2000-2500 euron budjetilla minkälaista GG pyörää? Ajot tulisivat olemaan sekalaista maantie, sora ja polku ajoa. Lisäksi olisi myös talvella tarkoitus heittää lenkkiä. Pituutta kuljettajalla on 173cm ja inseam 80cm. Ajo asento saisi olla hieman rennompi kuin mitä maantiepyörässä.

----------


## MattiB

Olisin hankkimassa uutta gravelia nykyisen vm 2017 Canyon Infliten tilalle.

Uusi Trek Checkpoint SL kiinnostaisi mutta törmäsin Trekin sivustolla siihen että sopiva koko olisi 61. Myös pyöräliike oli sitä mieltä. 
Nykyinen Inflite on koko L ja on ollut sopiva, sillä ajattu n. 6000km ilman suurempia ongelmia, myös pidempiä lenkkejä. 

Infliten reach ja stack ovat 388/590 ja Checkpointin 419/639.

Inflitessa mulla tällä hetkellä n. 30mm spaceria stemmin alla. 
Omat mitat : 189cm ja sisämitta 89cm

Onko tosiaan tuo koko 61 paras mulle? 
Omasta mielestä tuo 61 koko vaikuttaa isolta.. 

Tässä vielä runkojen vertailu 

Inflite L vs Checkpoint 61 https://imgur.com/a/ggwhx1s

----------


## tchegge_

> Hitaampi hyötyy aerosta enemmän.



Pointti mulla oli että siinä vaiheessa kun normiajossa pistetään poikittaista tankolaukkua ynnä muuta härpäkettä pyörään kiinni niin se rungon aerodynamiikka on joka tapauksessa pilalla.


Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Pointti mulla oli että siinä vaiheessa kun normiajossa pistetään poikittaista tankolaukkua ynnä muuta härpäkettä pyörään kiinni niin se rungon aerodynamiikka on joka tapauksessa pilalla.
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla



Joo.

Ja mun pointti oli se että muutamalla sadalla grammalla ei ole mitään väliä, ei normaalilla lenkillä, eikä kisassa.

----------


## tchegge_

> Joo.
> 
> Ja mun pointti oli se että muutamalla sadalla grammalla ei ole mitään väliä, ei normaalilla lenkillä, eikä kisassa.



En ole sitä tainnut kiistääkään... 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## sf12

> Olisin hankkimassa uutta gravelia nykyisen vm 2017 Canyon Infliten tilalle.
> 
> Uusi Trek Checkpoint SL kiinnostaisi mutta törmäsin Trekin sivustolla siihen että sopiva koko olisi 61. Myös pyöräliike oli sitä mieltä. 
> Nykyinen Inflite on koko L ja on ollut sopiva, sillä ajattu n. 6000km ilman suurempia ongelmia, myös pidempiä lenkkejä. 
> 
> Infliten reach ja stack ovat 388/590 ja Checkpointin 419/639.
> 
> Inflitessa mulla tällä hetkellä n. 30mm spaceria stemmin alla. 
> Omat mitat : 189cm ja sisämitta 89cm
> ...



Jos Inflitessä sulla on vakio 110mm stemmi, niin 58cm Checkpoint on vakio stemmillä saman pituinen kuin nykyinen pyöräsi ja suunnilleen yhtä korkea. Toki tangon reach on Checkpointissa suht lyhyt, mutta sitäkin voi kompensoida stemmin pituudella. Eli 58cm Checkpoint 100mm stemmillä on samankokoinen kun Inflite.

----------


## JKO17

Tästä Wilieristä on ollut jo joitain mainintoja. Nyt se on julkaistu virallisesti.
Alkaen 8.300 eur campan ekarilla ja shamaleilla

https://www.bikeradar.com/news/2022-wilier-rave-slr/

Lisätään vielä, että täsmälleen sama runko ja osasarjoilla tehty road ja gravel, aikalailla road geometrialla (cannondalella oli se cx ja gravel myös tuolla lailla), 42 mm rengastilavuus, ei kait edulliseksi voi sanoa.

----------


## ranttis

> Infliten reach ja stack ovat 388/590 ja Checkpointin 419/639.
> 
> Inflitessa mulla tällä hetkellä n. 30mm spaceria stemmin alla. 
> Omat mitat : 189cm ja sisämitta 89cm
> 
> Onko tosiaan tuo koko 61 paras mulle? 
> Omasta mielestä tuo 61 koko vaikuttaa isolta..



Olen sentilleen samankokoinen ja katselen graveleita joissa reach/stack hieman yli 400/600. Nyky cycloni on 395/585 ja spacereita on muistaakseni kolmisen senttiä ja stemmi 11cm.
419 reach menisi lyhyehköllä 70/80mm stemmillä mutta en siihen lähtisi siltikään. 639 stackia ei oikein pelasta mikään eli auttamatta liian korkea etenkin jos haluaa hieman pelivaraa madaltaa ajoasentoa tulevaisuudessa ilman jyrkkää miinuskulma-stemmiä.
Edellinen koko varmasti parempi.

Edit: Kurkkasin vielä tuon Checkpointin geometriaa ja 2022 versiossa näyttäisi olevan reach/stack 417/639 koossa 61 ja koossa 58 lukemat ovat 411/609. Tuo 58 koko olisi itselleni just passeli joko mukana tulevalla 90mm tai sitten 80mm stemmillä. Toki riippuu ajoasennosta mikä kullekin sopii mutta vaikea keksiä miksi Trekin sivuillakin suositusmittojen raja menee 185cm ja inseam 86-87cm tietämillä. 61 koko pitäisi olla kyllä melkoisen iso 86cm inseamilla ja 185cm pituudella.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## stenu

Tässä on jotenkin saatu toi joustokeulakin näyttämään hämmästyttävän hyvälle.

----------


## Qilty

On kyl hieno
Paitsi stemmissä sais olla isompi miinus kulma. Ja sirompikin vois olla

----------


## sape87

> Olisin hankkimassa uutta gravelia nykyisen vm 2017 Canyon Infliten tilalle.
> 
> Uusi Trek Checkpoint SL kiinnostaisi mutta törmäsin Trekin sivustolla siihen että sopiva koko olisi 61. Myös pyöräliike oli sitä mieltä. 
> Nykyinen Inflite on koko L ja on ollut sopiva, sillä ajattu n. 6000km ilman suurempia ongelmia, myös pidempiä lenkkejä. 
> 
> Infliten reach ja stack ovat 388/590 ja Checkpointin 419/639.
> 
> Inflitessa mulla tällä hetkellä n. 30mm spaceria stemmin alla. 
> Omat mitat : 189cm ja sisämitta 89cm
> ...



Trekin uutta checkpoint SL5 miettiny itelle. Oon 190cm / 88cm. 61 kaks eri liikettä suositellu kokona. Mutta aikasintaan tuota olis saamassa reilu vuoden päästä. Tästä paikallisimmalta 1,5 vuotta ni vähän pistää harkihtemaan jaksasko ootella ja varaako vai siirtyykö kattomaan muita vaihtoehtoja jotka vois ehkä aiemmin saada.

----------


## stenu

> On kyl hieno
> Paitsi stemmissä sais olla isompi miinus kulma. Ja sirompikin vois olla



Makuasioista ei kannata kiistellä, mutta minusta ehkäpä juurikin toi Zippin stemmi ja juurikin tuossa asennossa on se, mikä tasapinottaa etupään, niin että se näyttää hyvältä pomppukepinkin kanssa. Mä en muuttaisi mitään. Myisin vaan kaikki muut pyörät pois ja ajelisin onnellisena auringonlaskuun.  :Hymy:

----------


## tchegge_

> Tässä on jotenkin saatu toi joustokeulakin näyttämään hämmästyttävän hyvälle.



Muuten hyvä mutta kyllä jarrulevyn tulee olla isompi kuin takapakan isoi ratas. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## Leewi

Satulaputki ei kyllä kovin sirolta tahi kauniilta näytä.

----------


## JackOja

> Olisiko tähän markkinatilanteeseen saatavana 2000-2500 euron budjetilla minkälaista GG pyörää? Ajot tulisivat olemaan sekalaista maantie, sora ja polku ajoa. Lisäksi olisi myös talvella tarkoitus heittää lenkkiä. Pituutta kuljettajalla on 173cm ja inseam 80cm. Ajo asento saisi olla hieman rennompi kuin mitä maantiepyörässä.



Just mainosti Signature somessa, että Diverge Eliteä saatavilla joka kokoa.

----------


## stenu

> Satulaputki ei kyllä kovin sirolta tahi kauniilta näytä.



No jotenkin toi isp-hässäkkäkin sopii kuvaan ton Rudyn kanssa ihan hyvin, mutta kuten sanottua: makuasioita.

----------


## Föhn

Eipä tuosta puutu muutakuin laajalla kaarella olevat vaijerivedot. Kyllä kelpaisi flanelipaita auki viilettää ja partaöljyn sekä artesaanioluen vieno tuoksu jäisikin jälkeen.

----------


## JohannesP

Nähtävästi pomppukepeistä saa ihan siedettävän näkösiä jos ne custom maalaa runkoon sopivaksi. Ottaisin silti ilman.





> Eipä tuosta puutu muutakuin laajalla kaarella olevat vaijerivedot. Kyllä kelpaisi flanelipaita auki viilettää ja partaöljyn sekä artesaanioluen vieno tuoksu jäisikin jälkeen.




Mistä lähtien laajalla kaarella olevat vaijerinkuoret ovat olleet hipsteriä?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## ranttis

> Trekin uutta checkpoint SL5 miettiny itelle. Oon 190cm / 88cm. 61 kaks eri liikettä suositellu kokona. Mutta aikasintaan tuota olis saamassa reilu vuoden päästä. Tästä paikallisimmalta 1,5 vuotta ni vähän pistää harkihtemaan jaksasko ootella ja varaako vai siirtyykö kattomaan muita vaihtoehtoja jotka vois ehkä aiemmin saada.



Kuulostaako stack 639mm sopivalta itsellesi? Kysyitkö aiheeseen liittyen mitään. En keksi mikä pyörässä olisi erilaista jotta tuolla stackilla se olisi sopiva noille mitoille. Etenkin kun sullakin on lyhyehköt jalat (kuten minulla 89cm) pituuteen nähden. Toki jos tankoja ei ole tarvetta saada kovin alas niin kaippa tuo menee mutta itse en moista haluaisi.

----------


## Qilty

Oliks tää jo täällä? 3T rungon valmistus

https://youtu.be/AEPJ78s0kac

----------


## Qilty

> Makuasioista ei kannata kiistellä, mutta minusta ehkäpä juurikin toi Zippin stemmi ja juurikin tuossa asennossa on se, mikä tasapinottaa etupään, niin että se näyttää hyvältä pomppukepinkin kanssa. Mä en muuttaisi mitään. Myisin vaan kaikki muut pyörät pois ja ajelisin onnellisena auringonlaskuun.



Ei toi mullakaan ajamatta jäis


Editsua. Siis lähinnä tuossa stemmissä mua hämää kun tanko ei jatka samaa linjaa vaan on täytynyt kääntää alemmas

----------


## MattiB

> Kuulostaako stack 639mm sopivalta itsellesi? Kysyitkö aiheeseen liittyen mitään. En keksi mikä pyörässä olisi erilaista jotta tuolla stackilla se olisi sopiva noille mitoille. Etenkin kun sullakin on lyhyehköt jalat (kuten minulla 89cm) pituuteen nähden. Toki jos tankoja ei ole tarvetta saada kovin alas niin kaippa tuo menee mutta itse en moista haluaisi.



Pyöräliikkeet varmaan ei paljon muuta tee kun katsoa Trekin suosituksia.
Olen sama mieltä etten ymmärrä miten joku 185cm pituinen mahtuisi 61 runkoon.

Olen tässä myös katsonut Canyonin Grizlia ja siinä olen L koon yläpuolella mikä taas kuulostaa järkevältä. Toki jos lisään pituuteen puoli senttiä suositus onkin koko XL..
Grizl XL mitat ovat sitten 427/626. Canyonin asiakaspalvelu osasi kertoa, että sekä L ja XL koko sopivat, ajotuntuma niissä tulee sitten ero.

----------


## ranttis

> Pyöräliikkeet varmaan ei paljon muuta tee kun katsoa Trekin suosituksia.
> Olen sama mieltä etten ymmärrä miten joku 185cm pituinen mahtuisi 61 runkoon.
> 
> Olen tässä myös katsonut Canyonin Grizlia ja siinä olen L koon yläpuolella mikä taas kuulostaa järkevältä. Toki jos lisään pituuteen puoli senttiä suositus onkin koko XL..
> Grizl XL mitat ovat sitten 427/626. Canyonin asiakaspalvelu osasi kertoa, että sekä L ja XL koko sopivat, ajotuntuma niissä tulee sitten ero.



Näinhän se on että myyjä helposti katsoo valmistajan suosituksia ja siksi tässä kyllä haastaisin myyjää hieman. Tai kävelisin pois  :Hymy:  Joko hän ei tiedä mitä myy tai sitten osaa vastata miksi kyseisessä pyörässä nuo 61-rungon mitat sopivat alle 190cm kaverille.

Grizliä olen katsellut myös ja voisi tilaus lähteä jos olisi saatavuutta. 189cm ja 89cm mitoilla tulee suositukseksi L ja jos laittaa sentin lisää pituuteen muttei inseamiin niin tulee suositukseksi XL. L-koon itse ottaisin kyllä ilman koeajoa. Jos pääsisi koeajolle niin XL voisi tulla valituksi jos ajotuntuma olisi hyvä ja saisin siihen ajoasennon kuntoon. Stemmi kyllä jäisi 60-70mm mittaiseksi varmaan.

----------


## TheMiklu

Grizlissä kokoa tuntuu määrittävä eniten inseam kun haluaisivat sen lehtijousisatulatolpan myydä. Sitä pitää olla aika paljon näkyvissä, että toimii tai saa edes asentaa. Normitolpalla tätä ropleemaa ei ole.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

https://www.stevensbikes.de/2022/ind...240&lang=de_DE 

Stevensiltä tullut tuollainen. Urheilullisille kuskeille ehkä varmaan ihan hyvä?

----------


## stenu

Aika jännä speksivalinta 400 euron kammet & 250 euron kiekot -yhdistelmä, mutta kai noi orkkiskiekot on nykyään pyörissä lähinnä siksi, että ne saa ajettua kaupasta kotiin eikä niillä siksi ole muuta väliä kuin halpa hinta.

Noin muuten vähän väsynyttä alkaa olla toi partajengiläppä, mutta mikäs siinä, jos se tarpeelliselta tuntuu.

----------


## MattiB

Ei taida olla tietoa mikä pituinen stemmi Canyon laittaa Grizliin? 
Checkpointissa sanotaan, että uusi geometria on mietitty lyhyen stemmin kanssa, miski isommissa koossa laittavat silti 100mm? Stemmi toki helposti vaihdettavissa..

----------


## duris

> Ei taida olla tietoa mikä pituinen stemmi Canyon laittaa Grizliin? 
> Checkpointissa sanotaan, että uusi geometria on mietitty lyhyen stemmin kanssa, miski isommissa koossa laittavat silti 100mm? Stemmi toki helposti vaihdettavissa..



Kyllähän Canyonin geometria-taulukoisa, lukee kaikkien mallian kohdalla minkä mittainen stemmi missäkin koossa on.

----------


## MattiB

> Kyllähän Canyonin geometria-taulukoisa, lukee kaikkien mallian kohdalla minkä mittainen stemmi missäkin koossa on.



Aivan, siinä perus geometrin taulukon alta löytyy vielä komponenttien geometria taulukko

----------


## sape87

> Kuulostaako stack 639mm sopivalta itsellesi? Kysyitkö aiheeseen liittyen mitään. En keksi mikä pyörässä olisi erilaista jotta tuolla stackilla se olisi sopiva noille mitoille. Etenkin kun sullakin on lyhyehköt jalat (kuten minulla 89cm) pituuteen nähden. Toki jos tankoja ei ole tarvetta saada kovin alas niin kaippa tuo menee mutta itse en moista haluaisi.



No tähän en osaa sanoa sopiiko vai ei kun ensimmäinen tuommoinen pyörä hakusessa enkä ole koskaan polkasuakaan ottanu. Hybridillä on tähän asti polettu. Siks valmistajan suosituksiin ja liikkeisiin yrittäny luottaa.

----------


## JKO17

Bianchilta tuli vuoden välein kaksi gravelia, viime vuoden lopulla  tuo alempi Arcadex (joka yrityksen ensimmäinen carbon gravel) ja tänä syksynä ylempi Impulso Pro

Jotain ehkä opittu suunnittelu/muotoilupöydällä.

Tämä tämmöisenä vanhojen kuvien ja viestien lämmittelynä

edit. lisättiin vielä tuo keskimmäinen kuva impulso prosta, jotta kuvakulma on sama

----------


## plr

Ei pöllömmän näköinen Stevens. En ihan heti 1x11-vaihteistoa itselle valitsisi, mutta onneksi etuvaihtajan korvake löytyy.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

https://www.stevensbikes.de/2022/ind...=FI&lang=en_US

Tossa halvemmassa versiossa on etuvaihtaja.

----------


## Qps

Noissa bianchin kuvissa samalla kun on photoshoppaillu tukikeppiä pois niin olis voinu lisätä polkimet. Nyt näyttää vähä hölmöltä toi liatut renkaat - puuttuvat polkkmet - yhdistelmä.

----------


## JKO17

Esimerkillinen geometriataulukko.
Samoin kokolaskuri. Hauska huomata että siellä esitetään pituuden perusteella ns. normaalit mitat (jotka voi toki muuttaa)
Huomio sukupuolen, pituuden, inseamin ja käsivarrenpituuden.
Jos tuota on uskominen se vahvistaa sen minkä käytännössä jo tiennyt, että inseam on kolme senttiä keskiarvoa lyhyempi ja käsivarsi vähän yli 3 cm (syli n 7cm yli oma pituus).

----------


## stenu

> Bianchilta tuli vuoden välein kaksi gravelia, viime vuoden lopulla  tuo alempi Arcadex (joka yrityksen ensimmäinen carbon gravel) ja tänä syksynä ylempi Impulso Pro…



Impulso Pro = Zolder Pro (eli Wout Van Aertinkin ohjastama krossari cx-kisageolla). Renkaat ja flare-tanko on suurimmat ja suunnilleen ainoat erot.

----------


## FreeZ

Nyt olisi aika hommata runkosetti talveksi, teräs kiehtoo. Mitä raati suosittelee? Ei se painavin, mutta mukavuudesta plussaa.

----------


## Qilty

> Noissa bianchin kuvissa samalla kun on photoshoppaillu tukikeppiä pois niin olis voinu lisätä polkimet. Nyt näyttää vähä hölmöltä toi liatut renkaat - puuttuvat polkkmet - yhdistelmä.



Hitto jotkut kattoo tarkkaan. Mullehan noi uppos kun väärä raha, vasta kun tämän luin niin huomasin että ekasta puuttuu polkimet.

Ajaisin kyllä tolla alimmallakin jos olis musta

----------


## sak

Mitämitä, Gravelketju tipahtaa kohta toiselle sivulle. Viiteen päivään ei mitään...
Sinällään hauska että kohtuu yksinkertaisesta pyörätyypistä on jo yli 10000 postausta,liekkö foorumin ennätys? Ei sillä, mukava tätä on ollut lueskella.
Itseltä ei gravelia löydy, ainakaan vielä (paitsi`flätbarpedalgravel`cubeacid). Viimeisin kippurasarvi oli jake the snake joskus kymmenen vuotta sitten.
Jos olisi aikaa jyvittää harrastusta tällekkin puolelle niin sen tekisin mutta pysyn nyt maaston puolella.
Välillä sitä taas miettii että ottaisi ainoaksi pyöräksi jonkun tälläisen  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> ...kohtuu yksinkertaisesta pyörätyypistä on jo yli 10000 postausta,liekkö foorumin ennätys...



Ei ole, cyclocross oli suositumpaa.

----------


## Plus

Pientä Stigmata-raporttia kyseistä pyörää mahdollisesti harkitseville: 40mm Power Gravelit mahtuvat hienosti SKS Bluemels 53:n kanssa, vaikka Santa Cruzin mukaan lokarien kanssa menee max 700x35.

----------


## Arosusi

> 



On se vaan hienon värinen. 
Vihreä, musta, vähän kiiltoa.
Lokaritkin sopii yllättävän hyvin.

----------


## Firlefanz

Taitaa olla aika lähellä sitä British racing greeniä? Hieno, mutta vaativa väri. Toimii kyllä oikein hyvin tuossa fillarissa.


PS Ruotsissa lokarinjatkeet ovat takana kompislapp ja edessä tietenkin egolapp. Etulokarin jatke on toki hyödyllinen suojellessaan ajajan kenkiä ja lahkeita ja fillarin voimansiirtoa, mutta melkein jo tyylisyistäkin pyörä kaipaa minusta samanlaista jatketta takalokariinkin (vaikkei paikallinen porukkalenkkisäännöstö sitä vaatisikaan)...

----------


## Plus

^ Edessä läppä on välttämätön, mutta se kuitenkin lisää painoa tukipisteiden eli aisojen ulkopuolelle, ja lisää lokarin heiluntaa ja räminää. Siksi jätin takaa pois. Bluemelsien etuaisat ovat harmillisesti vielä aika löysät turvamekanismista johtuen. Tein läpän reilun paksuisesta kumista niin se kestää kivien ja keppien hyökkäykset mutta ei lepata tuulessa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Hyvän näköiset alu-mallit. Miksi kaikki on kahdella eturattaalla? Mutta hinnat ihan OK. 

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...king/grizl/al/

----------


## sape87

Miksi 1 eturatas ennemmin ku 2? Kysyy noviisi. Nytkun tuo haaveilemani Trekin graveli menis yli vuoden päähän, ni tää grizl ollu mietinnäs. Mut oon 190cm / 89cm, ni ohje sanoo XL, mut L on lähellä. Onko suositusta kumpaan kantsis päätyä vai onko tämä ihan käyttäjästä kiinni kumpi parempi kenellekkin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kaks on aivan hyvä graveliin.

----------


## JackOja

> Miksi 1 eturatas ennemmin ku 2? ...



Vastasit oikeastaan itsellesi vaikka kysyit eri asiaa.





> ...onko tämä ihan käyttäjästä kiinni kumpi parempi kenellekkin.



Joo.

----------


## nure

^^^Mielummin hieman pieni kuin liian suuri, IMO... Tuo Grizliä markkinoidaan bikepacking pyöränä joten kaksikaan ei ole paha mutta yhdelläkin pärjää, eturatas/rattaat on vain yksi osa voimansiirrosta ja absoluuttista totuutta ei ole.

----------


## Firlefanz

Onko meillä muuten ollut sellaista ketjua jossa olisi onnistuttu esiintuomaan niin 1X- kuin 2X-systeemin plussat ja miinukset gravel-käytössä? Siis sen tavanomaisemman minä olen puolesta/vastaan ja muut ovat väärässä/vanhoihin käsityksiinsä juuttuneita/kaiken uuden markkinahömpän perässäjuoksijoita/tjms sijaan.

Tai osaako joku suositella jostain muualta löytyvää hyvää johdatusta aiheeseen? Kenties jopa tyyliin jos olet tällainen ajaja joka ajaa etupäässä tällaista ajoa tällaisilla teillä, valitse tämä?

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Miksi 1 eturatas ennemmin ku 2? Kysyy noviisi. Nytkun tuo haaveilemani Trekin graveli menis yli vuoden päähän, ni tää grizl ollu mietinnäs. Mut oon 190cm / 89cm, ni ohje sanoo XL, mut L on lähellä. Onko suositusta kumpaan kantsis päätyä vai onko tämä ihan käyttäjästä kiinni kumpi parempi kenellekkin.



Olin aiemmin 2x:n kannalla ja siksi vaihdoin graveliin 1x:n, että tulisi käytännössä todistettua 2x:n paremmuus omassa ajossa. Nyt on takana noin 7 tonnia yhdellä eturattaalla ja olen pitänyt ratkaisua sopivana omaan vaihtelevaan ajotyyliini, vaikka ajonopeuksien ylärekisteri on siirtymän jälkeen ollut ohuempi.

Ajan yksin, joten pakkoa mihinkään ajonopeuteen ei ole.

Toisaalta tiesin kahdella eturattaalla ajetulla kerätyn datan perusteella omaan ajotyyliini sopivat välitykset, niin siirtyminen oli kivuton -edessä on 42 ja takana 11-40.

Yksi eturatas vaikuttaisi olevan vähän vähemmän herkkä kuran vaikutuksille.

----------


## JackOja

> Onko meillä muuten ollut sellaista ketjua jossa olisi onnistuttu esiintuomaan niin 1X- kuin 2X-systeemin plussat ja miinukset gravel-käytössä? Siis sen tavanomaisemman minä olen puolesta/vastaan ja muut ovat väärässä/vanhoihin käsityksiinsä juuttuneita/kaiken uuden markkinahömpän perässäjuoksijoita/tjms sijaan.
> 
> Tai osaako joku suositella jostain muualta löytyvää hyvää johdatusta aiheeseen? Kenties jopa tyyliin jos olet tällainen ajaja joka ajaa etupäässä tällaista ajoa tällaisilla teillä, valitse tämä?



Jos jaksaa tyhmiä videoita katsella, niin: https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...=why+1x+gravel

(itse asiassa CGN:n videot ovat ihan viihdyttäviä ja jotkut heistä puhuvat kivaa brittienglantia)

On täällä foorumillakin ollut keskustelua, mutta hajaantunut moneen topicciin, mm. tähän käsillä olevaan.

----------


## JKO17

> Miksi 1 eturatas ennemmin ku 2? Kysyy noviisi. Nytkun tuo haaveilemani Trekin graveli menis yli vuoden päähän, ni tää grizl ollu mietinnäs. Mut oon 190cm / 89cm, ni ohje sanoo XL, mut L on lähellä. Onko suositusta kumpaan kantsis päätyä vai onko tämä ihan käyttäjästä kiinni kumpi parempi kenellekkin.




Kyllä tuo on käyttäjästä kiinni. Yleinen suositus on mitä nurekin jo sanoi, että rajalla se pienempi. Itse olen 187 ja inseam 86 ja satula n. 75,5 keskiöstä.

Kuvassa minun grizl koossa M  kaikilla spacereilla. Oletuksena että sinulla penkki on  2-3 cm korkeammalla kuin minulla, niin L:n kokoinen Grizl näyttäisi suunnilleen samalta kaikilla spacereilla,  eli molemmat penkki ja ohjaustanko sen kolmisen senttiä korkeammalla kuin kuvassa (ja runko +stemmi vähän pidemmät). Jos haluat korkeamman etupään niin sitten xl.

----------


## sape87

Kiitos kaikille. Hyvää vinkkiä tällee gravelia aloittelevalle. Hybridillä menty vuosia eli pystympi asento on tuttua kyl, mutta pitää nyt tutustua noihin geometriataulukoihin paremmin ja tehdä (toivottavasti) oikea päätös.

----------


## plr

Ainakin seuraavia voi pohtia kun miettii 1x/2x/3x-vaihtoehtoja.

Vaihteiden määrä (pienin/suurin välitys ja miten lähellä välitykset ovat toisiaan)
Hinta (koko systeemi ja kuluvat osat. Miten nopeasti kuluvat?)
Paino
Vaihteiston toiminnan luotettavuus (putoaako ketju helposti, kiilautuuko ketju rungon ja rattaan väliin, chainsuck-herkkyys)
Ulkonäkö
Ketjulinja

Omien mieltymyksien ja tarpeiden mukaan sitten valinta.

----------


## JKO17

^^ Kannattaa tutkia ja selvittää, myös omaa ajoasentoa ja "geometriaa".  Valmistajien suositukset vähän vaihtelevat, tuo  Grizl taitaisi jo  lähtökohtaisesti olla aika paljon pienempi kuin Trekin sinulle suosittelema Checkpoint.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Itellä on 1x ja 40 eturieska 10-42 pakan kans. Välitykset riittää kaikkeen, mutta 90-95% ajasta vaihtajan häkki osoittaa suoraan taakse. Ei kovin tehokasta ja näyttääkin tymältä.

----------


## nure

Plr,  modernilta NW rattaalta aika vaikea saada ketjua tippumaan...

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Plr,  modernilta NW rattaalta aika vaikea saada ketjua tippumaan...



Ei ole kuitenkaan mahdotonta. T. nm kokemusta on

----------


## stenu

> Ainakin seuraavia voi pohtia kun miettii 1x/2x/3x-vaihtoehtoja.
> 
> Vaihteiden määrä (pienin/suurin välitys ja miten lähellä välitykset ovat toisiaan)
> Hinta (koko systeemi ja kuluvat osat. Miten nopeasti kuluvat?)
> Paino
> Vaihteiston toiminnan luotettavuus (putoaako ketju helposti, kiilautuuko ketju rungon ja rattaan väliin, chainsuck-herkkyys)
> Ulkonäkö
> Ketjulinja
> 
> Omien mieltymyksien ja tarpeiden mukaan sitten valinta.



Lisäisin vielä voimansiirron hukkaamat watit tuohon. Clutchillisissa systeemeissä on enemmän kitkaa. Sillä on (IMO) enemmän merkitystä kuin esim. fleksaavalla tai -mattomalla rungolla. Eron huomaa erityisen hyvin, kun ajaa välillä yksivaihteisella, jossa voimansiirron kitkaa ei juuri ole ja välillä 1x Sramilla.

GRX:n julkistamisen jälkeen 2x:t on yleistyneet graveleissa merkittävästi pre-GRX-aikaan verrattuna ja jopa pro-kuskien cyclokrossareissa on ollut havaittavissa jonkinasteista siirtymää 2x:ään päin. Niissä tosin näkyy pääasiassa sähköistä DA:ta niillä pro only 46/39-eturattailla.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Plr,  modernilta NW rattaalta aika vaikea saada ketjua tippumaan...



Joo mutta muilta ei eli ehkä plr tarkoittikin että ketjun tippuminen, chainsuck jne. on 2x jne. systeemien ongelmia.

----------


## stenu

> Plr,  modernilta NW rattaalta aika vaikea saada ketjua tippumaan...



Jos yhtään seuraat krossikisoja, niin ihan yhtä paljon niissä on eturatas-/ketjuongelmia 1X:ien kuin 2X:ienkin kanssa.

----------


## plr

> Plr,  modernilta NW rattaalta aika vaikea saada ketjua tippumaan...



Voi olla vaikeaa, mutta silti putoilee. Porukkalenkeillä olen nähnyt tämän tapahtuvan useammin kuin kerran. NW oli edessä ja ainakin yhdessä tapauksessa oli myös clutch takavaihtajassa. Etuvaihtajallisissa toki myös ketjuja tippuu.

----------


## Qilty

> Lisäisin vielä voimansiirron hukkaamat watit tuohon. Clutchillisissa systeemeissä on enemmän kitkaa. Sillä on (IMO) enemmän merkitystä kuin esim. fleksaavalla tai -mattomalla rungolla. Eron huomaa erityisen hyvin, kun ajaa välillä yksivaihteisella, jossa voimansiirron kitkaa ei juuri ole ja välillä 1x Sramilla.
> 
> GRX:n julkistamisen jälkeen 2x:t on yleistyneet graveleissa merkittävästi pre-GRX-aikaan verrattuna ja jopa pro-kuskien cyclokrossareissa on ollut havaittavissa jonkinasteista siirtymää 2x:ään päin. Niissä tosin näkyy pääasiassa sähköistä DA:ta niillä pro only 46/39-eturattailla.



Grx vaihtajassa on myös kytkin. Joten ei se ainakaan ole syynä 2x yleistymiseen

----------


## plr

> .. jopa pro-kuskien cyclokrossareissa on ollut havaittavissa jonkinasteista siirtymää 2x:ään päin. Niissä tosin näkyy pääasiassa sähköistä DA:ta niillä pro only 46/39-eturattailla.



Muistaakseni ainakin MvdP ajaa cyclocross-kisoja 2x:llä. Jokunen voittokin on tainnut tulla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

Noin muuten mulla ei ole preferenssiä suuntaan tai toiseen, kummallakin systeemillä ajelee ihan hyvin ja jos toimintavarmuus on tärkein kriteeri, on yksivaihteinen joka tapauksessa paras  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

Plr, esim. Garbarukin rattaissa hampaat nousee yli millin ketjuun verraten. Ei ole maantiellä eikä täysjäykässä milloinkaan tipahtanut. Jos takaa tippuu niin sitten säätäjässä  vika.

----------


## sf12

Ainoat kerrat kun on pyörästä ketju tippunut, on kyseessä ollut 2X systeemi. 1X ei ikinä tippunut ketju! On Garbarukkia, Sramia, Praxista , Absolute Blackia ja kaikki on 100% varmoja ollut. Tällä hetkellä TT, Road, Gravel ja työmatka varustettu 1X systeemillä ja ikinä en tule 2X palaamaan.

----------


## sape87

> ^^ Kannattaa tutkia ja selvittää, myös omaa ajoasentoa ja "geometriaa".  Valmistajien suositukset vähän vaihtelevat, tuo  Grizl taitaisi jo  lähtökohtaisesti olla aika paljon pienempi kuin Trekin sinulle suosittelema Checkpoint.



Osittain siltä se vaikuttas että olis pienempi.
Onkos näihin jotain sivua mitä kautta sais omien mittojen mukaan vertailtua pyörien istuvuutta. Kun ei oo ajoasennoista ja muista kokemusta viel sen kummemmin ni sekasinhan tässä menee ku yrittää puhtaalta pöydältä lähtee vertailua tekemään.

----------


## kaakku

Mä tykkään 1x systeemistä koska se on yksinkertaisempi ja on vähemmän vaijereita/(sähkömoottoreita/)rattaita vaihdettavaksi. Lisäksi näyttää paremmalta. 2x voisi olla joissain tilanteissa parempi, mutta olkoon.

En silti oikein ymmärrä ehdottomuutta suuntaan tai toiseen. 

Ärsyttää kun uuden rungon toimitusaika pompsahti kuukaudella eteenpäin, eli juuri black fridayn kohdille. Voi mennä jonkin aikaa että ehtii meikäläisen hyppysiin. Jos ennen joulua saapuu niin olen tyytyväinen.

----------


## Föhn

1x46T ja takana 10-28. Olin pitkään kahden eturattaan miehiä. Tuo kombinaatio on saanut aikaan sen että rospuuttopyörän 50/34 saa väistyä joko tohon 46 tai 44 tai 40. Samalla takapakalla. Oulun seudulla ei edes jyrkinkään mäki ole kaivannu isompaa pakkaa. Polut on asia erikseen ja niillähän ei tuolla fillarilla seikkailla. Joten neulaspolkua ja metsätienpohjaa tuolla kyllä vielä pääsee.

----------


## TERU

^ Lähes sama välitysala, mutta kuitenkin kaksi ratasta kammissa, yhdessä jopa 46/38, koska molemmat eturattaat haluan pitää ajettavina samoilla Oulun ympäristön tasangoilla, aavoja tuulisiakin ovat, Äärimmäiset olosuhteet vaativat äärimmäiset välitykset. Tiiviit pitää olla täällä tieajoon.

----------


## misopa

> Onkos näihin jotain sivua mitä kautta sais omien mittojen mukaan vertailtua pyörien istuvuutta.



Vaikkapa tämä.

https://geometrygeeks.bike

----------


## misopa

Jos tiivistä välitystä haluaa, niin ei kannata laittaa 11-34t pakkaa. Noita näkee usein 2x systeemeissä. Kahden hampaan nousut juuri siellä, missä saisi olla yhden. 11-30t ratkaisee tuon ongelman.

Ja mitä tulee huutoäänestykseen, niin täällä gravelissa 1x11, 46t Garbarukin ovaalilla ja 11-40 XTR pakalla. Menisi 11-30t pakkakin näillä tasamailla, mutta en tiedä saanko tuota GRX Di2 1x vaihtajaa pelaamaan optimaalisesti tuon pakan kanssa. Voisi ottaa trainerista tuon pakan ja kokeilla joskus.

----------


## JKO17

> Osittain siltä se vaikuttas että olis pienempi.
> Onkos näihin jotain sivua mitä kautta sais omien mittojen mukaan vertailtua pyörien istuvuutta. Kun ei oo ajoasennoista ja muista kokemusta viel sen kummemmin ni sekasinhan tässä menee ku yrittää puhtaalta pöydältä lähtee vertailua tekemään.



Valmistajan suositukset on ihan hyvä lähtökohta ja ne osuvat suurella todennäköisyydellä kohdilleen, jos rakenteesi ja liikkuvuutesi on jotakuinkin normaali.
Checkpointin ja Grizlin geometria- ja suosituserot erot johtuvat ennen kaikkea siitä mitä noilla pyörillä, ajoasennoilla ja niiden suunnittelulla ylipäätään on ajettu takaa.
 Pyörää pystyy säätämään helposti  aika paljonkin omiin mittoihin sopivaksi, eli noita geometriataulukoita ei ainakaan millimetripelillä kannata katsoa. 
Kun olet tottunut ajamaan hybridillä aika pystyssä ajoasennossa, niin jotain perusteita tai varmuutta olisi hyvä saada itselle jos ajattelet mennä pienempään kokoon ja/tai pyörään joka on valmiiksi suunniteltu matalaksi (ja pitkäksi).

----------


## sape87

> Vaikkapa tämä.
> 
> https://geometrygeeks.bike



Tämän avulla nyt vertailtu monelta kantilta ja kävin tuon Stevensin hybridinkin sivuja kattelemassa joka nyt on ajossa, että mitä mittoja se antaa. Sais jotain vertailukohtaa ees johonkin, vaikka erityyliset pyörät onkin kyseessä. Keväällä ku tuon ostin ni jälleenmyyjä näytti 58cm kokoa, mutta Stevensin omat sivut että miulle olis 61cm sopiva. Siellä oli myös olka-ranne mitta joka näytti että keskiverto miun mittaselle olis reilu 62cm. Miulla kuitenkin on pitkät kädet, 66cm.

----------


## JKO17

Keskiarvoon nähden hieman lyhytjalkaisena ja aika paljon pidempikätisenä pystyt todennäköisesti ajamaan ja sopeutumaan helpostikin  pienempään kokoon. 
Tämä on puhdas arvaus  ja perustuu  ainoastaan omaan kokemukseeni suunnilleen samoista mittasuhteista. Toki niin, että ensimmäinen pyöräni oli samankokoinen kuin nykyinen, mutta se tuntui silloin vähän pieneltä vaikka silloin oli kaikki spacerit paikallaan ja nyt ei.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Eilen kävin illalla räntä/vesisateessa syksyn ekan lamppulenkin ajamassa. Ja enpä ole noin kurassa ollutkaan pitkään aikaan. Hiekkatahnaa oli sitten ihan joka paikassa. Ja tuossa kun satulalaukun tyhjensin ja pesin, niin aloin miettiä että kuinka nuo muodikkaat gravel-laukut kestää tällaisia olosuhteita? Pitääkö ne viritykset purkaa pois joka kerta, että ne saa kuivaksi? Ja ettei sinne laukkujen ja rungon/tangon väliin jää mitään joka ikävästi hankaisi pintoja.

Ps. Latupohjat oli tiivistetty kivituhkalla ja se teki kivan hiekkatahnan.

----------


## Jukka

Itsellä ollut käytössä Ortliebin bikepacking-laukkuja joku 3-4 vuotta ympärivuotisessa käytössä, eikä ne kelistä ole kärsineet. Nykyään löytyy myös pari Apiduran laukkua, mutta niistä ei vielä ole kokemuksia kelin kestosta kertynyt juurikaan. Runko kyllä kannattaa kontaktipaikoista suojata, muuten ei kauaa kestä, kun maalipinta on entinen.

----------


## Fuuga

> Runko kyllä kannattaa kontaktipaikoista suojata, muuten ei kauaa kestä, kun maalipinta on entinen.



Millä olette noita suojanneet? Itse pelkään että teippi repii irti ottaessa myös lakat. 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## JohannesP

> Millä olette noita suojanneet? Itse pelkään että teippi repii irti ottaessa myös lakat.



Jos on normaali kiiltäväpintainen lakattu runko niin harvemmin noiden teippien kanssa mitään ongelmaa tulee.  Älä kuitenkaan laita korvaavana tuotteena mitään kontaktimuovia tai kirkasta pakkausteippiä jos haluat saada ne milliä suuremmissa paloissa irti.

Itselläni tälläinen kiveniskuteippi alkoi ottamaan hieman maalia mukaan huomaamatta mattarunkoisesta maantiepyörästä missä ei välttämättä ole edes lakkaa suojaamassa. Tämänkin olisi varmaankin estänyt lämmittämällä hieman eikä vain repimällä. Muihin runkoihin ja komponentteihin laittanut kiveniskuteippiä laukkuja varten eikä näiden kanssa ole ollut mitään ongelmaa.

----------


## sape87

> Keskiarvoon nähden hieman lyhytjalkaisena ja aika paljon pidempikätisenä pystyt todennäköisesti ajamaan ja sopeutumaan helpostikin  pienempään kokoon. 
> Tämä on puhdas arvaus  ja perustuu  ainoastaan omaan kokemukseeni suunnilleen samoista mittasuhteista. Toki niin, että ensimmäinen pyöräni oli samankokoinen kuin nykyinen, mutta se tuntui silloin vähän pieneltä vaikka silloin oli kaikki spacerit paikallaan ja nyt ei.



Kyllä tuonne L-kokoon alan kaartua. Muutamaakin eri mallia olen nyt vertaillut ja omia mittoja yrittäny tarkastella sopivuuden suhteen. Illalla pituus 189,5cm ja aamulla 190,3cm, eli todellakin aika väliinputoaja kokotaulukoissa tuon suhteen  :Leveä hymy:  Hitto kun tuo Grail on loppu Canyonin mallistosta, se olis just passeli malli miulle, kun paljon tulee maantiepätkiäkin noiden sorateiden lisäks. Ne vaativimmat polkulenkit on kuitenkin kokonaan pois, kun ne tulee ajettua fatbikellä ja sähkötäpärillä. Sillä ajatellu että onko tuo Grizl sit liian "rouhee" omaan käyttöön, jos pitemmät maantielenkit ei tarjoo huomattavaa nopeuden ja mukavuuden lisäystä verrattuna nykyseen hybridiin.

----------


## ViP

^ Ei ehkä virallisesti graveli, mutta mites Canyonin inflite? Crossari toki eli vähän rauhattomampi, mutta jos kaksi maasturia jo löytyy, niin ei välttämättä huono asia. Itse olen tuolla kaikenlaista ajanut maantielenkeistä crossikisoihin ja pitkiin hiekkatieseikkailuihin, eikä varsinaisesti missään ole tullut tarvetta "oikealle" gravelpyörälle. Makuasioita toki.

----------


## imartika

> ^ Ei ehkä virallisesti graveli, mutta mites Canyonin inflite? Crossari toki eli vähän rauhattomampi, mutta jos kaksi maasturia jo löytyy, niin ei välttämättä huono asia. Itse olen tuolla kaikenlaista ajanut maantielenkeistä crossikisoihin ja pitkiin hiekkatieseikkailuihin, eikä varsinaisesti missään ole tullut tarvetta "oikealle" gravelpyörälle. Makuasioita toki.



Mistä tuo rauhattomuus? Geometria pitäisi olla sama ohjaus- ja satulakulman osalta, akseliväli sentin lyhyempi M-koossa.
Geometria-taulukoista ei kyllä ihan suoraan tule ilmi onko keskiö korkeammalla kuin tavan graveleissa.

Inflite vs Grail

----------


## Ohiampuja

Alu-Inflitellä ajelin jokusen vuoden, ja oli se ihan erilainen kuin Ridley. Vaikka crossareita molemmat…

----------


## sape87

> ^ Ei ehkä virallisesti graveli, mutta mites Canyonin inflite? Crossari toki eli vähän rauhattomampi, mutta jos kaksi maasturia jo löytyy, niin ei välttämättä huono asia. Itse olen tuolla kaikenlaista ajanut maantielenkeistä crossikisoihin ja pitkiin hiekkatieseikkailuihin, eikä varsinaisesti missään ole tullut tarvetta "oikealle" gravelpyörälle. Makuasioita toki.



Meni vaihtoehtolistalle. Crossarit jätin jo alkujaan pois kun enhän mie kisaile, mutta nyt kun näitä on tullu pyöriteltyä ja tästä siun vinkistä tutustuin enemmänkin niin miksikäs ei. Kyllähän tuo inflite kiinnostelis, seuraavaksi vertailla että riittääkö SL6 omaan käyttöön vai "pitääkö" olla 8. Kiitoksia kokemusvinkistä.

----------


## elämäntapapyöräilijä

Inflitessa keskiö sentin korkeammalla kuin Grail/Grizl (BB drop 64mm vs 75mm), mikä on kyllä erona sellainen että huomaa ajossa (toki kaikkeen tottuu).

----------


## ViP

> Mistä tuo rauhattomuus? Geometria pitäisi olla sama ohjaus- ja satulakulman osalta, akseliväli sentin lyhyempi M-koossa.
> Geometria-taulukoista ei kyllä ihan suoraan tule ilmi onko keskiö korkeammalla kuin tavan graveleissa.
> 
> Inflite vs Grail



Sentti eroa keskiön korkeudessa sekä sama akselivälissä. Mutta ei mikään valtava ero ainakaan omasta mielestäni. Itse toisaalta tykkään, että pyörä tuntuu näppärältä, eikä mene kuin juna raiteilla.

6 ja 8 mallissa on paljon vastinetta rahalle molemmissa, mutta hintaa jälkimmäisessä melkein tuplat. Riippunee itsestä, miten paljon sähkövaihteita arvottaa. Itse pihinä ostaisin varmaan kutosmallin.

Hiilikuitukiekot voi päivittää myöhemminkin, jos mieli tekee (n. 1000€). Kakkoskiekot kannattaa omasta mielestä hankkia joka tapauksessa, jotta olisi hyvät renkaat sileämmille lenkeille sekä rouheampiin ajoihin.

E: näköjään myös ohjaustangossa on eroa noiden mallien välillä - kasissa integroitu ja kutosessa ei.

----------


## paaton

Niin ja inflitessä on suht rajallinen rengastila gravelliin.

----------


## sape87

> Sentti eroa keskiön korkeudessa sekä sama akselivälissä. Mutta ei mikään valtava ero ainakaan omasta mielestäni. Itse toisaalta tykkään, että pyörä tuntuu näppärältä, eikä mene kuin juna raiteilla.
> 
> 6 ja 8 mallissa on paljon vastinetta rahalle molemmissa, mutta hintaa jälkimmäisessä melkein tuplat. Riippunee itsestä, miten paljon sähkövaihteita arvottaa. Itse pihinä ostaisin varmaan kutosmallin.
> 
> Hiilikuitukiekot voi päivittää myöhemminkin, jos mieli tekee (n. 1000€). Kakkoskiekot kannattaa omasta mielestä hankkia joka tapauksessa, jotta olisi hyvät renkaat sileämmille lenkeille sekä rouheampiin ajoihin.
> 
> E: näköjään myös ohjaustangossa on eroa noiden mallien välillä - kasissa integroitu ja kutosessa ei.



Näyttää siltä että kutonen lähtee ostoskoriin kunhan tulee oranssina. Ja nuo toiset kiekot ostella kans. En epäile yhtään etteikö miun käyttöön olis oikein sopiva pyörä. Iso kiitos taas auttaneille vinkeistä ja ohjeista.

----------


## imartika

Rengastila on hyvä pointti, Canyon ilmoittaa itse että 35 mm olisi raja Inflitessä mutta olen joitain arvosteluja lukenut että 40-42 milliä sopisi myös. 
https://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear...-cf-sl-review/

Itselläkin tilanne että maasturi sekä maantiepyörä on mutta rospuuttokeleille voisi olla välimalli. Ja miksi ei myös kesällä poikkeaisi hieman hiekalle kun niitä on tässä vieressä tarjolla hyvin.

----------


## ViP

> Rengastila on hyvä pointti, Canyon ilmoittaa itse että 35 mm olisi raja Inflitessä mutta olen joitain arvosteluja lukenut että 40-42 milliä sopisi myös. 
> https://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear...-cf-sl-review/
> 
> Itselläkin tilanne että maasturi sekä maantiepyörä on mutta rospuuttokeleille voisi olla välimalli. Ja miksi ei myös kesällä poikkeaisi hieman hiekalle kun niitä on tässä vieressä tarjolla hyvin.



40mm leveät Continentalin ja Schwalben kumit ainakin mahtuvat, mutta ylimääräistä tilaa ei jää käytännössä yhtään.

----------


## paaton

Itse pidän suht pakollisena, että 43mm leveä rengas mahtuu paikalleen. Ja jos talvirenkaita löytyisi 45mm koossa, niin laittaisin tuollaiset heti.

Eli mielestäni ei ole kyllä järkeä tinkiä rengastilasta, jos on valitsemassa uutta pyörää.

----------


## Qilty

> Itse pidän suht pakollisena, että 43mm leveä rengas mahtuu paikalleen. Ja jos talvirenkaita löytyisi 45mm koossa, niin laittaisin tuollaiset heti.
> 
> Eli mielestäni ei ole kyllä järkeä tinkiä rengastilasta, jos on valitsemassa uutta pyörää.



Aamen.
Varsinkin jos maantiepyörä ja maasturi on tallissa, niin graveliin olis hyvä mennä 700x45 ja/tai 650x2,1". Varsinkin jos nimenomaa rospuuttokelille pyörä tulee.

----------


## sanppa1

Canyon Grizl 6 mallissa on Shimanon GRX RX400 2x10 voimansiirto, 46/30 eturattaat ja 11-34 takapakka. Kammet on RX600. Miten tässä tapauksessa menee, jos haluaisi vaihtaa 2x-->1x voimansiirtoon?

----------


## nure

^Siis käyttääkö joku valmistaja vielä kymppiä???

----------


## duris

> ^Siis käyttääkö joku valmistaja vielä kymppiä???



Shimanon Tiagra/RX400 on 10-speed. 105/RX600 11s

Alkuperäiseen kysymykseen, niin helpoiten saa muutettua 1x kun ottaa etuvaihtajan pois ja eteen laittaa sopivan kokoisen NarrowWide-rattaan

----------


## velib

Toisessa gravelissa/työmatka/retkipyörässä on 1x10, SRAM X9-vaihtajalla ja Apex-kahvalla. Missään muussa pyörässäni ei ole ollut noin varmasti toimivaa vaihteistoa. En nyt ehkä sitä enää lenkkipyörään laittaisi (kun siinä on 11-v), mutta en kyllä tuostakaan vaihda pois ennen kuin hajoaa. En muista että olisin vuosikausiin koskenut vaihtajan säätöihin. Tuohon verrattuna 12-vaihteiset ovat kyllä kamalia säätöjen kanssa... Mutta joo, ei ole enää ihan nykypäivää, laajin pakka joka tuolla taitaa varmasti toimia on 11-36.

----------


## Qilty

> Toisessa gravelissa/työmatka/retkipyörässä on 1x10, SRAM X9-vaihtajalla ja Apex-kahvalla. Missään muussa pyörässäni ei ole ollut noin varmasti toimivaa vaihteistoa. En nyt ehkä sitä enää lenkkipyörään laittaisi (kun siinä on 11-v), mutta en kyllä tuostakaan vaihda pois ennen kuin hajoaa. En muista että olisin vuosikausiin koskenut vaihtajan säätöihin. Tuohon verrattuna 12-vaihteiset ovat kyllä kamalia säätöjen kanssa... Mutta joo, ei ole enää ihan nykypäivää, laajin pakka joka tuolla taitaa varmasti toimia on 11-36.



Ihan hyvin pelaa 11-42 kasetti tolla vaihtajalla. Mulla on läskissä

----------


## velib

> Ihan hyvin pelaa 11-42 kasetti tolla vaihtajalla. Mulla on läskissä



Kiitos tiedosta. En ole tullut koskaan kokeilleeksi tai yrittänyt edes selvittää tarkemmin. Kun aikoinaan vaihdoin tuon 2x10 -> 1x10, ei noita laajempia pakkoja ollut saatavilla isommilta valmistajilta, ja kokemukset SunRacen 11-40 pakasta olivat vähän niin ja näin niin en tullut asiaa miettineeksi sen enempää. Nyt käytössä on 38x11-36, joka riittää hyvin työmatkalle, retkeilyyn ja kärrynvetoon, mutta 11-42 pakalla voisi vaihtaa takaisin 42T eturattaan. Lenkkeilyssä sekin riitti tuolla pakalla, mutta kärryä sillä ei näissä mäissä enää vedettäisi.

----------


## nure

Ei siis kyse että eikö toimisi, ihmetteln vaan kun alkaa olla 11v minimi...

----------


## Padex

Taitaa halvimmissa graveleissa olla 2x8 -clarisvaihteistus tänkin vuoden malleissa. Sorat on tippuneet välistä ja Tiagrat tai grx400:t tulee sitten seuraavassa hintaluokassa. Voi kai 2x9 Soriakin  löytyä jostain mallistosta, Kona Rove St 2022 esimerkkinä.
46-34 eturattaat on noissa alle kympin satseissa. Grx400 lienee tosi yleinen ja eikös se 10-vaihteinen ole?

Ai niin unohdin vielä Microshiftin sarjat..

Tääkin on arvosteltu vastikkään:

https://cyclingtips.com/2021/08/microshift-advent-x-gravel-bike-10-speed-groupset-review/

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> En tiedä. En alkanut työpaikan pihalla tuota sontakasaa purkamaan. Vaihtaja ei liiku alaspäin.
> 
> Noilla on nelisen tonnia ajettu, ketjut ja vaijeri vaihdettu juuri. Ketjut oli kuluneet, mutta vaijerin vaihdoin kun vaihtaja alkoi jumitella. Toimi 50km ja taas paskana.
> 
> Taidan heittää tuon romun varaston seinälle ja ajella maasturilla. Siinä on Shimanon tekniikka joka toimii.



Vaihdoin vielä kerran vaijerin ja kuoret, putsasin kahvan paineilmalla ja öljytty vaijeri sisään. Nyt pääsi 300km ja taas on vaijeri kahvassa jumissa. Ilmeisesti kahva on 4000km aikana kulunut paskaksi. Force 1 laatua. SRAMit on ilmeisesti todellisen pyöränkorjauksen harrastajan vaihteet ja ajomiehille on sitten Shimanot.

----------


## jalkkis

^ Jaa, kait noi uudet ovat niin hifiä, eli ovat sitten mitä sattuu. Mun 2x10 Rivalit käy ja kukkuu varsinkin nyt kun oikaisin korvakkeen. Toki vasta joku 20tkm ajettu. Toinen kahva takuuvaihdettu vuoden ikäisenä.

----------


## paaton

Ehkä kannattaa käyttää pyörää fillarikorjaamolla.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

No ne vaihtaa vaijerin ja sanoo että kaikki toimii. Sitten on taas hetken päästä sama tilanne.

----------


## TuplaO

Nyt kun tuli puheeksi, niin mulla kanssa itse asiassa Force 1 vaihtaa heikosti alaspäin pakan puolivälin jälkeen… Juuri olin ajatellut alkaa hommaa ratkoa. Kilsoja kyllä tuntuvasti yli 4000. 
Yhden Rivalin 10s    kahvan olen aikoinaan ajanut ns. valmiiksi kyllä. Muistaakseni oli se ”indeksiosanen” kulunut sileäksi tai jotenkin prakannut.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Juu pakan alaosassa on se ongelma. ”Yläpää” toimii.

----------


## paaton

> Juu pakan alaosassa on se ongelma. ”Yläpää” toimii.




Alaspäin vaihtaessahan se takavaihtajan jousi hoitaa vedon. Olen tosiaan törmännyt muutamaankin sramiin, joka ei jaksa siirtää ketjua, kun kaikki on kurassa ja huonossa voitelussa.
Tuon kyllä huomaa jos voimansiirron pesu ja ketjujen rasvaus korjaa tilanteen.

Korvakkeen kierous kanssa aiheuttaa ongelmia pakan puolivälissä.

Mutta taisit jo aiemmin kirjoittaa että vaijeri jää selkeästi jumiin kahvaan. Ei kai tuossa sitten voi olla muuta vikaa kuin rikkonainen kahva. Onhan noilla takuu.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Emmä usko, että tuosta kiinni kun voimansiirto on kohtalaisen puhdas ja ei se vaihtaja liiku ilman ketjuakaan, kun testailee.

----------


## paaton

No eipä sitten. Kahva vaihtoon vaan. Hyvä syy vaihtaa shimanoon samalla. Noita saa just nyt halvalla.

----------


## TuplaO

Meikäläiselläkin kaiken muun pitäisi olla ehjää, puhdasta ja voideltua. Korvakekin juuri vaihdettu. Ebaystä alkuvuodesta ostin vasemman kahvan pelkästään, mutta oikeanpuoliset nyt nopealla vilkaisulla kiven alla tai maksaa turhan jarrukengän kanssa munamaitoa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/gravel-...nfarbe=RD%2FRD

Söpön väristä Grizliä sähköillä olisi heti toimitukseen. 


Muutenkin on uusia malleja tarjolla. Vähän on heikot nuo uudet värit koko mallistossa. No toi oranssi on ehkä kiva.

----------


## nure

^Tuo pinkki vaatii kyllä asennetta...

----------


## anttimut

Tuli pari viikkoa sitten laitettua tilaukseen Rtechilta Cube Nuroad C:62 SLT graveli. Eli kyseessä linkin pyörä. Toimitusta lupasivat helmikuulle. Tiedä sitten onko hintansa väärti.

https://www.cube.eu/en/2022/bikes/ro...zmblacknblack/

----------


## nure

^Ei paha, Newmanin kiekot ja kaikki...

----------


## sape87

> ^ Ei ehkä virallisesti graveli, mutta mites Canyonin inflite? Crossari toki eli vähän rauhattomampi, mutta jos kaksi maasturia jo löytyy, niin ei välttämättä huono asia. Itse olen tuolla kaikenlaista ajanut maantielenkeistä crossikisoihin ja pitkiin hiekkatieseikkailuihin, eikä varsinaisesti missään ole tullut tarvetta "oikealle" gravelpyörälle. Makuasioita toki.



Nyt oli tullu oranssia Infliteä L-kokona saataville https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/road-bi...nfarbe=OG%2FBU
Tämä meni tilaukseen. Katellaan kesemmällä sitten ostetaanko uudet paremmat kiekot lisäks. Eiköhän tällä asvaltti-, hiekka- ja metsätiet mene. Poluille tosiaan on jo fatbike ja sähkötäpäri, ni ei kaikkien tallissa olevien pyörien tartte sinne kyetä.

----------


## Aakoo

> https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/gravel-...nfarbe=RD%2FRD
> 
> Söpön väristä Grizliä sähköillä olisi heti toimitukseen. 
> 
> 
> Muutenkin on uusia malleja tarjolla. Vähän on heikot nuo uudet värit koko mallistossa. No toi oranssi on ehkä kiva.



Värit on olleet pidempään Canyonilla aika kuppaiset, tuollaista pohjavärin harmaata tms. Muutoin jos olisi nyt gravelia etsimässä, niin aika varmasti kuituinen Grizl lähtisi tilaukseen. Pari vuotta sitten oli muissa malleissa ihan ok sellainen sininen väri valkoisilla teksteillä, sekin sävy tosin muuttui huonompaan suuntaan. Ei tuo oranssikaan nyt paha olisi.

----------


## JKO17

Orbealta tulossa myös uusi gravel. "Nopea asfaltilla ja kevyeen retkeilyyn". Ei näyttänyt olevan kaapeleita näkösällä.
Edelleen tässä sivusilmällä katsonut 2-1 ratkaisua gravelpohjalta, mutta ainakin näiden uudempien julkaisujen hinnat di2:lla aikas korkeita.
Piristäviä poikkeuksia tässä mielessä on edellä mainitut Cube ja Canyon.

----------


## AntM

> Tuli pari viikkoa sitten laitettua tilaukseen Rtechilta Cube Nuroad C:62 SLT graveli. Eli kyseessä linkin pyörä. Toimitusta lupasivat helmikuulle. Tiedä sitten onko hintansa väärti.
> 
> https://www.cube.eu/en/2022/bikes/ro...zmblacknblack/



Toi on upea kyllä! Olin itsekin tuon edellistä mullet-versiota tilaamassa kesällä mutta jänistin loppujen lopuksi ja laitoin perus alumiinigrävelin  :Hymy:  Uusi xplr-versio on kyllä vielä fiksumpi!

----------


## mehukatti

Kandee laittaa sähkövaihteet niin kaikki ongelmat poistuu. Ite ajanu kohta pari vuotta GRX Di2:lla ja vaihtaa edelleen täydellisesti, vaikka ennoo kertaakaan koskenu voimansiirtoon tänä aikana.

----------


## sanppa1

Canyon Grizlin geometriaa sekä sopivaa runkokokoa mietin, tuossa olikin pari sivua aiemmin tästä puhetta. Pituutta 185cm ja inseam 90-91cm. Canyonin sivut tarjoaa L kokoa, mutta pituuden puolesta en kaukana M koosta ole. En halua liian pitkää ajoasentoa ja tästä johtuen olen pohtinut koon M ja L välillä. M koossa satula kyllä tulisi todella ylös suhteessa tankoon. Ehkä L on oikea ja lyhemmän stemmin vaihtaa tarvittaessa. Tuntuu vain nuo stemmit 1 1/4 putkeen olevan aika tiukassa.

----------


## TERU

Kun selän pituus viittaa M kokoon ja haaramitta L kokoon, varmempi on pienempi, keulan korkeuden kanssa helpompaa pelata, jättää rinkuloita stemmin alle, vaikka vähän ruma oliskin.
Tämä vain huitaisi, vähän sammaa pitkäkoipisuutta potevalta.

----------


## stenu

^ Tai sitten suosiolla katselee jotain toista pyörää, jossa stack/reach-suhde on vähän isompi. Grizl taitaa olla pisimmästä päästä graveleita tällä hetkellä.

----------


## nure

^Just, ei kannata takertua mihinkään tiettyyn jos ei selkeästi ole sopiva. Maailma täynnä vaihtoehtoja!

----------


## JKO17

> Canyon Grizlin geometriaa sekä sopivaa runkokokoa mietin, tuossa olikin pari sivua aiemmin tästä puhetta. Pituutta 185cm ja inseam 90-91cm. Canyonin sivut tarjoaa L kokoa, mutta pituuden puolesta en kaukana M koosta ole. En halua liian pitkää ajoasentoa ja tästä johtuen olen pohtinut koon M ja L välillä. M koossa satula kyllä tulisi todella ylös suhteessa tankoon. Ehkä L on oikea ja lyhemmän stemmin vaihtaa tarvittaessa. Tuntuu vain nuo stemmit 1 1/4 putkeen olevan aika tiukassa.




M koossa satulasta- tankoon droppi olisi kaikilla spacereilla tasolla 10 cm, oletus satulan korkeus n. 80. Olisiko se tuossa pari sivua aiemmin olevassa minun ex- gravelissa ollut n. 6 cm,

----------


## TERU

Pitkäkoipinen joutuu kompensoimaan ajomitoitusta suosituksista hieman reippaammin, oma ajoasento lievästä pitkäkoipisuudesta johtuen satula selvästi alle suosituksen korkeudessaan ja kaempana mitä suositus. 

Sitten yläkroppa ja käsien pituus, selän taipuisuus kuin myös makujutut, jotka haettavat lopullista asentoa, pitkään noita saa hakea vaikka runko putkiosineen olisi täysin oikea mitoiltaan. Loppuneekohan säädöt ihan kokonaan koskaan.

----------


## elämäntapapyöräilijä

> Loppuneekohan säädöt ihan kokonaan koskaan.



Aiheuttaa resonoivia viboja täällä
T. 182/91 pian mahdollisesti custom-allroad-runkoa (oliskohan tää vihdoin se-oikea) tilaileva





> oma ajoasento lievästä pitkäkoipisuudesta johtuen satula selvästi alle suosituksen korkeudessaan ja kaempana mitä suositus.



Menee nyt vähän OT:n puolelle mutta olisitko pystynyt avaamaan tätä vähän (onko syy ihan henk. koht. preferensseistä tai jostain kremppahistoriasta tms.)? Kysyn kun en tiedä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Vaihdoin vielä kerran vaijerin ja kuoret, putsasin kahvan paineilmalla ja öljytty vaijeri sisään. Nyt pääsi 300km ja taas on vaijeri kahvassa jumissa. Ilmeisesti kahva on 4000km aikana kulunut paskaksi. Force 1 laatua. SRAMit on ilmeisesti todellisen pyöränkorjauksen harrastajan vaihteet ja ajomiehille on sitten Shimanot.



Otti maanantai-iltana aidosti naamaan. Mietin sitten siinä, että ei helvetti tuo voi olla noin huono ja tutkin kahvan. Ei siinä ole mitään näkyvää vikaa. Seuraavaksi otin porakoneen käteen ja avarsin vähän rungon läpivientien stoppareita. Seuraavaksi paikallaan olevaa vaijeria hyväksikäyttäen ujutin kuoren koko matkalle vaihtajasta kahvaan. Näin tuo äärimmäisen pöljä vaijeriveto, jossa vaijeri menee keskiön alla ohjurilla joka kerää paskaa, korvautui vedolla, jossa kuori on koko matkalla. Eilen 50km työmatkaa ja ei tuo ole toiminut koko kesänä noin hyvin. 

Nyt kun muistelee niin kesälläkin vaihteet pätki välillä kun lenkillä oli vähän heikommat olosuhteet eli sadetta. Syyllinen oli siis tuo ohjuri tuolla keskiön alla jonka läpi vaijeri meni eli kävi siinä kohtaa rungosta ulkona ja näin syksyn kurakaudella ongelma eskaloitui. Nyt rungon sisäinenkin osuus on koko matkalta kuoren sisällä.

Mietin moisen modauksen tekoa alunperinkin, kun vaijeri alkoi jumitella. Olisi pitänyt. Ilmeisesti tuo muovinen ohjuri on kulunut tai jotain että putsaus ei riittänyt.

----------


## paaton

Mun mielestä sanoit, että olit kokeillut pelkällä vaijerilla ja todennut kahvan jumivan. Oletin tietystikkin, että koetit suoraan kahvan päästä.

Ja joo. Koko matkalle kuorta vaan, näin vaijerin vaihtokin on jatkossa 5min juttu.

 Etuvaihtaja muuten jäykistyy reippaasti, jos tuota ohjuria ei öljyä säännöllisesti.
Shimanossa en ole koskaan saanut takavaihtajaa temppuilemaan ohjurin vuoksi. Ilmeisesti vaihtajan jousi on jäykempi, tai vetosuhde erillainen.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kokeilin tosiaan pelkästään ilman ketjuja normivedolla. Voi se olla, että jumi oli jossain läpiviennissä tai rungon sisällä. Etuvaihtajaahan minulla ei tuossa ole.

----------


## TERU

> Aiheuttaa resonoivia viboja täällä
> T. 182/91 pian mahdollisesti custom-allroad-runkoa (oliskohan tää vihdoin se-oikea) tilaileva
> 
> 
> 
> Menee nyt vähän OT:n puolelle mutta olisitko pystynyt avaamaan tätä vähän (onko syy ihan henk. koht. preferensseistä tai jostain kremppahistoriasta tms.)? Kysyn kun en tiedä.



Ei tähän kummempaa selitystä kuin pitkästi on tullut hierotuksi niin sora- kuin asfalttiteitä laajoilla tasangoilla, joilla on ollut rauhallista aikaa mietiskellä ajosäätöjä mieleisekseen. Tietenkin tässä henkilökohtaista mieltymystä, mutta kovasti luulen olevan jotain yleisempää, koska samaa näen noissa ammattilaisten säädöissä, joita tullut telkkarin kautta katseltua jo pitkään. Nuoret kuskit usein ovat myös melkoisen pitkäjalkaisia. Tanko nyt heillä kaikilla hyvin paljon alempana kuin omissani.

Satulan korkeus ja etäisyys on hakeutunut käytännön kautta sentin parin päähän suosituksista, ei mistään eksoottisista säädöistä kyse...eikä pienintäkään kilpailun tapaista ajoa.

Menestystä itselle sopivan ajoasennon etsinnässä, on nautinto ajaa kun mikään ei ahista!

----------


## stenu

Onko täällä komposiittiasiantuntijoita? Onnistuiskohan myös runkojen tekeminen tommosesta thermoplastisesta ”Fusion Fiber” -hiilikuidusta? Jos noi jousto- ja tärinänvaimennuslupaukset pitää paikkansa, toi voisi olla aika ylivertainen runkomateriaali kaikkiin sellaisiin käyttötarkoituksiin, missä tärinänvaimennuksella on merkitystä.

Mm. Chris King alkaa siis tehdä gg- ja mtb-kiekkoja noitten vanteista.

----------


## hece

Kuulostaa samalta miten Guerilla Gravity tekee runkonsa: https://ridegg.com/blogs/dispatch/revved-carbon

Tuolla sivulla tarjoillaan nihkeästi faktoja, mutta samankaltaiselta thermoplastiselta hiilikuidulta kuulostaa.

----------


## paaton

Uusi Giant Revolt.

https://www.bikeradar.com/news/2022-giant-revolt/

Matalampi, kevyempi, lyhempi ja 52mm rengastila. Kuulostaa aika uskomattomalta, mutta niin ne on kaikki tuohon vaan ympätty.
80mm bb-droppi? Tuo on suunniteltu kyllä ajettavaksi +40mm renkailla.

Edit: Runkosetti 1600£ tuo kuulosta näinä aikoina suorastaan halvalta.

----------


## stenu

^ 53 mm clearance edellyttää takapään ”flip chipin” kääntämistä, jolloin ei olekaan enää niin lyhyt. Ei oo mulla flipeistä kokemista, mutta kuulostaa potentiaaliselta natisijalta parin kauden muta-ajojen jälkeen. Mutta jos vaihtaa pyörää tarpeeksi usein, niin ei siitä tietty tartte itte kärsiä..  :Leveä hymy: 

Jotain hämärää tossa jutussa ja sen geometriatiedoissa on. Ei mahdu mun maalaisjärkeen, miten takahaarukan flipin kääntäminen muuttaa trail-mittaa kolme milliä ja varsinkin kun kulmat näyttäisi pysyvän muuttumattomina

Edit: hece, joo kuulostaa tosiaan samalta. Kukahan alkaisi väsäämään gg-runkoja?

----------


## Qilty

^Hieno. Eipä tuo 80mm bb drop ole mikään ihme. Mulla on 79mm eikä ole ollut ongelmia edes 650x47 kumeilla

----------


## huotah

> ^ 53 mm clearance edellyttää takapään ”flip chipin” kääntämistä, jolloin ei olekaan enää niin lyhyt. Ei oo mulla flipeistä kokemista, mutta kuulostaa potentiaaliselta natisijalta parin kauden muta-ajojen jälkeen. Mutta jos vaihtaa pyörää tarpeeksi usein, niin ei siitä tietty tartte itte kärsiä.. 
> 
> Jotain hämärää tossa jutussa ja sen geometriatiedoissa on. Ei mahdu mun maalaisjärkeen, *miten takahaarukan flipin kääntäminen muuttaa trail-mittaa kolme milliä ja varsinkin kun kulmat näyttäisi pysyvän muuttumattomina*



Siinä mahd huomioitu eri rengaskoot lyhyellä vs pitkällä akselivälillä (42/53mm)? BB dropissa on eroa millin verran eri akseliväleillä, trailissa 3mm.

Mielenkiintoista että tuota ei ole suunniteltu 650b kiekoille. Huhut 700c:n kuolemasta ovat vahvasti liioiteltuja.

----------


## paaton

> Siinä mahd huomioitu eri rengaskoot lyhyellä vs pitkällä akselivälillä (42/53mm)? BB dropissa on eroa millin verran eri akseliväleillä, trailissa 3mm.
> 
> Mielenkiintoista että tuota ei ole suunniteltu 650b kiekoille. Huhut 700c:n kuolemasta ovat vahvasti liioiteltuja.



650 häviää ajan kanssa kyllä.

 Mutta voisiko tuon giantin kanssa olla kuitenkin niin, että lyhemmällä perällä alle mahtuisi 650b/47mm rengas? Tuohan se oikeastaan ainoa syy on käyttää 650b kokoa, eli saa leveämpää rengasta, mutta taka-akseli pysyy lyhyenä. Tosin moni ei hiffaa sitä, että myös renkaan halkaisija vaikuttaa kantavuuteen.

----------


## Qilty

> 650 häviää ajan kanssa kyllä.
> 
>  Mutta voisiko tuon giantin kanssa olla kuitenkin niin, että lyhemmällä perällä alle mahtuisi 650b/47mm rengas? Tuohan se oikeastaan ainoa syy on käyttää 650b kokoa, eli saa leveämpää rengasta, mutta taka-akseli pysyy lyhyenä. Tosin moni ei hiffaa sitä, että myös renkaan halkaisija vaikuttaa kantavuuteen.



Jos nyt kantavuudella meinaat renkaan kykyä pysyä "pinnalla", niin ei se kuitenkaan leveyttä korvaa. Tai sit jäihin pudonneita opetettais olemaan tikkuina kun pääsevät pois vedestä...


Ja edit. Renkaan leveys ei myöskään vaikuta sit yhtään taka-akselin pituuteen

----------


## stenu

> Siinä mahd huomioitu eri rengaskoot lyhyellä vs pitkällä akselivälillä (42/53mm)? BB dropissa on eroa millin verran eri akseliväleillä, trailissa 3mm.



Joo luultavasti, mutta millin muutos renkaan säteessä (=bb dropissa) ei muuta trailia kolmea milliä. Ennemmin vaikka niin päin, että kolmen millin muutos bb-dropissa ja millin muutos trailissa sen seurauksena.





> Jos nyt kantavuudella meinaat renkaan kykyä pysyä "pinnalla", niin ei se kuitenkaan leveyttä korvaa. Tai sit jäihin pudonneita opetettais olemaan tikkuina kun pääsevät pois vedestä...



En ihan ymmärrä tota analogiaa ”tikkuina olemisen” osalta. Jäällä pysyy yhtä hyvin makaapa siellä pitkittäin tai poikittain. Renkaankin kosketuspinta-alaa voi kasvattaa sekä pituus- että leveyssuunnassa.

----------


## JackOja

Voi renkaiksi laittaa isot sekä leveät. Ei välttämättä tarvitse valita jompaa kumpaa ominaisuutta.

----------


## stenu

^ kröhömmm…





> Renkaankin kosketuspinta-alaa voi kasvattaa *sekä* pituus- että leveyssuunnassa.



Mutta ei ilman chainstay-mitan venyttämistä, mikä oli Paatonin pointti.

----------


## paaton

Tuolla giantilla varmaan voi testata eri kiekkosettien vaikutusta kivasti. 650b-47 ja 700c-43 lyhyellä perällä. Sitten jos ei tuo riitä niin 700c+50mm jatkettuna.

Moneen nykyiseenhän jo menee 700-50, mutta silloin perä on aina pitkä.

----------


## stenu

^ jep ja jos siihen mahtuu 700 x 50 pitkänä, niin luulisi lyhyenä mahtuvan joku kapeampi 650b-kokoinen mtb-rengaskin, 2,0” tai vähän ylikin.

----------


## Qilty

Itehän ajan 650b kiekoilla toe overlapin takia. Mutta en ole huomannut 650b renkaissa mitään miinuksia, plussia kylläkin.

En jaksa googlata, mutta melkein vetoa voin lyödä siitä että 27.5x47mm kantaa paremmin kun 28x43mm. Ainakin omalla housudynolla mitattuna 650x47 Horizon menee pehmeessä ja/tai karheassa paremmin kun sitä edeltänyt Gk Ss 700x43 mikä oli 45mm leveä todellisuudessa. Saati sitten nuo rospuuttokelin 27.5x2.1" thunder burtit jotka on nyt alla.

----------


## Teemu H

> Mutta en ole huomannut 650b renkaissa mitään miinuksia, plussia kylläkin.



Sama! Minulla on 650B maantierengas vielä kokeilematta, mutta ensi kesänä menee kyllä Rene Herse testiin.

----------


## velib

Kai tuossa 650b:ssä idea onkin että pystyy pitämään maantiemaisen geometrian paksummilla renkailla. Jollain 700x50 renkailla alkaa geometria mennä väkisinkin enemmän maastopyörämäiseksi tai vähintään junamaiseksi. Onko sillä sitten väliä, riippuu polkijasta. Omissa graveleissa (Space Chicken ja gen1 Kona Rove) on hyvin erilainen geometria, jonka kyllä huomaa, mutta ei sitä enää ajattele puolen tunnin ajon jälkeen.

Nyt Juniper ridget (Rene Hersen 650x47 nappularenkaat) alla Space Chickenin geometria tuntuu aika kiikkerältä kun renkaiden puolesta pärjää jo missä vaan, mutta geometrialta tuo on hyvin kaukana maastopyörästä. Sen verran hyvältä nuo renkaat tuntuu että saattaa toisille kiekoille vaihtua RH:n sliksi nykyisten GP5000:n sijaan. 35 tai 38 mm olisi varmasti mukavampi kuin tuo 32 mm GP.

----------


## paaton

> Kai tuossa 650b:ssä idea onkin että pystyy pitämään maantiemaisen geometrian paksummilla renkailla. Jollain 700x50 renkailla alkaa geometria mennä väkisinkin enemmän maastopyörämäiseksi tai vähintään junamaiseksi. Onko sillä sitten väliä, riippuu polkijasta. Omissa graveleissa (Space Chicken ja gen1 Kona Rove) on hyvin erilainen geometria, jonka kyllä huomaa, mutta ei sitä enää ajattele puolen tunnin ajon jälkeen.
> 
> Nyt Juniper ridget (Rene Hersen 650x47 nappularenkaat) alla Space Chickenin geometria tuntuu aika kiikkerältä kun renkaiden puolesta pärjää jo missä vaan, mutta geometrialta tuo on hyvin kaukana maastopyörästä. Sen verran hyvältä nuo renkaat tuntuu että saattaa toisille kiekoille vaihtua RH:n sliksi nykyisten GP5000:n sijaan. 35 tai 38 mm olisi varmasti mukavampi kuin tuo 32 mm GP.



Niin tuon vuoksi giantissa on varmastikkin otettu keskiöitä vielä naksun alemmaksi. Isoilla renkaillakin painopiste jää matalalle.

----------


## tronK

> Onko täällä komposiittiasiantuntijoita? Onnistuiskohan myös runkojen tekeminen tommosesta thermoplastisesta ”Fusion Fiber” -hiilikuidusta? Jos noi jousto- ja tärinänvaimennuslupaukset pitää paikkansa, toi voisi olla aika ylivertainen runkomateriaali kaikkiin sellaisiin käyttötarkoituksiin, missä tärinänvaimennuksella on merkitystä.
> 
> Mm. Chris King alkaa siis tehdä gg- ja mtb-kiekkoja noitten vanteista.



Ihan mielenkiintoinen prosessi, mutta toi "100% kierrätettävyys" on vähän pöljä väite, jos kerran kierrätyksen kautta ei kuitenkaan saada samaa kamaa ollenkaan ulos. Hienoa tietty, jos valmistusprosessissa on saatu päästöjä merkittävästi vähennettyä.

----------


## JKO17

Onko kokemuksia ja mielipiteitä Orbea Terrasta. 
Tulisi maantielle ja kevyeen graveliin,
2 x 11 grx di2:llä noin 5 teur. Rengastila tuossa on 40 mm, olisi ajateltuun käyttöön riittävä,  mutta ..
Perusasetus olisi maantie kiekkojen ja kaikkien varusteiden osalta.  Tarkoitus olisi että tämä on se perus- ja ykköslenkkipyörä. 
Orbealta tulossa kyllä uusikin pyörä gravelöintiin.
Tuossa pari ei niin mietittyä myorbean sivuilla tehtyä hahmotelmaa, jos lähtökohtana olisi harmaa-musta pyörä punaisilla tehosteilla



Mm. Asperon, Cruxin, Scottin hintaa en ainakaan ihan ensi istuimelta olisi maksamassa, ilman faktantarkistusta  7-8 teur

----------


## paaton

Uusi giant on suorastaan halpa. Jokohan cyclecenter tietäisi aikatauluja?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^^ Hyvä pyörä millä nuo ajot varmasti hoituu kyllä. Itselläni oli tuollainen kuituinen ajossa hetken aikaa minkä vaihdoin sitten openin uppiin. Orbeassa ei ollut mitään vikaa, mutta suurempi rengastila 650b kiekoilla ja päivitys sähkövaihteisiin kevensi lompakkoani tuolloin. Kannattaa kuitenkin varautua aika pitkään toimitusaikaan. MyO pyörien osalta kannattaa varautua odottamaan jokunen kuukausi siihen päälle mitä jälleenmyyjä "lupaa".

----------


## miz

> Mm. Asperon, Cruxin, Scottin hintaa en ainakaan ihan ensi istuimelta olisi maksamassa, ilman faktantarkistusta  7-8 teur



Addict gravel 10 oli ainakin hawaiin hinnastossa 5700. Toki siellä on se sikakallis tuned -mallikin.

Itselle se kympin hintakin on liikaa, kallistuisin gravel kakskymppiseen (3000 Eur) ja siihen toiset kiekot.

----------


## misopa

> Tuolla giantilla varmaan voi testata eri kiekkosettien vaikutusta kivasti. 650b-47 ja 700c-43 lyhyellä perällä. Sitten jos ei tuo riitä niin 700c+50mm jatkettuna.
> 
> Moneen nykyiseenhän jo menee 700-50, mutta silloin perä on aina pitkä.



Wanhaankin Revolttiin näyttäisi menevän 700-50 kumit. 45mm leveillä näyttää tilaa jäävän vielä hulppeasti joka suuntaan edessä ja takana.

----------


## paaton

> Wanhaankin Revolttiin näyttäisi menevän 700-50 kumit. 45mm leveillä näyttää tilaa jäävän vielä hulppeasti joka suuntaan edessä ja takana.



Jep, noissahan on perinteisesti aika isot marginaalit. Meinsikohän tuohon uuteen nyt jopa ISPit?

Niin ja tosiaan uudessa se perä on lyhyempi lyhennetyssä asennossa.

"The biggest change, however, is the way in which the bike’s handling has been sharpened up.

Giant has steepened the head angle by a degree to 71.5 degrees while also dropping the bottom bracket height to accommodate the trend towards larger tyres."

https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/bi...-pro-0-review/

----------


## JKO17

Cyclecenterissä on pari 2021 revolttia alennuksessa. Revolt Advanced Pro 3.999 kuulostaa ihan ok:lta vaikka uusi malli tulossa.

Minulla tämä taitaa kuitenkin mennä niin, että  pidän nykyisen maantiepyörän ja ostan rinnalle sen gravelin jos tähän tulee pakottavaa tarvetta. Näinhän jo tässä viime kesänä jo teinkin  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Cyclecenterissä on pari 2021 revolttia alennuksessa. Revolt Advanced Pro 3.999 kuulostaa ihan ok:lta vaikka uusi malli tulossa.
> 
> Minulla tämä taitaa kuitenkin mennä niin, että  pidän nykyisen maantiepyörän ja ostan rinnalle sen gravelin jos tähän tulee pakottavaa tarvetta. Näinhän jo tässä viime kesänä jo teinkin



Ei gravelli koskaan roadia korvaa, vaikka tuolla ajatuksella aina välillä onkin kiva leikkiä.

----------


## misopa

> Jep, noissahan on perinteisesti aika isot marginaalit. Meinsikohän tuohon uuteen nyt jopa ISPit?/[/url]



Saattaa mennäkin. 2,25” Aspenit ainakin mahtuu.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CV4ImAEM...dium=copy_link

----------


## ViP

Saksalainen Vecnum julkaisi uuden joustostemmin greivelöintiin: 

https://bikerumor.com/2021/11/05/vec...ur-gravel-bar/

30mm joustoa, pituus 90mm, 105mm tai 120mm. Painoa kohtuulliset 300g 120mm pituudessa. Ihan mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto, joskaan hinta ei varmaan tule olemaan edullisimmasta päästä

----------


## sanppa1

> ^ Tai sitten suosiolla katselee jotain toista pyörää, jossa stack/reach-suhde on vähän isompi. Grizl taitaa olla pisimmästä päästä graveleita tällä hetkellä.



Kiitoksia vastauksista. Ei taida tosiaan Grizlin geometria oikein osua pitkäjalkaiselle etenkin, kun tavoitteena olisi mielummin pystympi kuin pitkä ajoasento. 

Konan graveleista katselin Libre AL mallia sekä teräsrunkoisia Rove ST / ST DL malleja. Millaisia kokemuksia porukalla näistä? Tuoko Roven teräsrunko tosiaan mukavuutta ajoon, vaikka painoa hieman enemmän?

----------


## JKO17

^^ Jossain lehdessä oli sellainen otsikko, että comfort is the new aero. Taisi kyllä liittyä vanteisiin, mutta noista jousituksista, 50 mm +- renkaista yms. johtuen voisi liittyä myös gravelöintiin. Kun rajoja haetaan niin taipumusta on mennä ehkä vähän yli, toki kaikille tuotteille varmasti on kysyntää. Sellainen tutina on, että "maantiegravelit ja perusgravelit" on sittenkin se juttu, joka kantaa vahvimmin. 

Nyt on ilmeisesti tulossa myös puhtaasti graveliin suunnattua aerovannetta, speksit lienee  tasolla ulkoleveys +40 mm ja laipan korkeus  50 mm. 
Huntin Luisa Grappone  on tällaista kertonut

----------


## Qilty

> ^^ Jossain lehdessä oli sellainen otsikko, että comfort is the new aero. Taisi kyllä liittyä vanteisiin, mutta noista jousituksista, 50 mm +- renkaista yms. johtuen voisi liittyä myös gravelöintiin. Kun rajoja haetaan niin taipumusta on mennä ehkä vähän yli, toki kaikille tuotteille varmasti on kysyntää. Sellainen tutina on, että "maantiegravelit ja perusgravelit" on sittenkin se juttu, joka kantaa vahvimmin. 
> 
> Nyt on ilmeisesti tulossa myös puhtaasti graveliin suunnattua aerovannetta, speksit lienee  tasolla ulkoleveys +40 mm ja laipan korkeus  50 mm. 
> Huntin Luisa Grappone  on tällaista kertonut



Eikös Huntilla jo ole aero all-road kiekot. Ja taisi olla FLOlla myös, olisko flolla ollut jopa 650koossa

Edit. FLO G650 ja G700

https://flocycling.com/products/flo-g650-disc-brake

----------


## ViP

> ^^ Jossain lehdessä oli sellainen otsikko, että comfort is the new aero. Taisi kyllä liittyä vanteisiin, mutta noista jousituksista, 50 mm +- renkaista yms. johtuen voisi liittyä myös gravelöintiin. Kun rajoja haetaan niin taipumusta on mennä ehkä vähän yli, toki kaikille tuotteille varmasti on kysyntää. Sellainen tutina on, että "maantiegravelit ja perusgravelit" on sittenkin se juttu, joka kantaa vahvimmin. 
> 
> Nyt on ilmeisesti tulossa myös puhtaasti graveliin suunnattua aerovannetta, speksit lienee  tasolla ulkoleveys +40 mm ja laipan korkeus  50 mm. 
> Huntin Luisa Grappone  on tällaista kertonut



Joo, kuuntelin saman podcastin ko. kiekkoihin liittyen. Hunt 42 limitless taisi olla kyseessä. 25mm sisäleveys ja ovat optimoitu 35mm (tai olikohan jopa 38mm) renkaille ulkoleveytensä suhteen. Huntin tekemän vertailun mukaan eroa tuli Enven "normaaliin" aerokiekkoon nähden kokonaiset 0,05 wattia tai 6 sekuntia 300 kilometrin (200 mailin) matkalla @ 32km/h (317w). Aika minimaalinen hyöty siis, jos pyörästä löytyy jo normaalilevyiset aerokiekot. Mutta jos ne näyttää nopeilta, niin sehän on jo puoli voittoa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Huntilla on nyt nuo 42:t. Ymmärsin että tarkoitus olisi heillä ja myös muilla mennä vielä leveämpään ja korkeampaan, ettei ensi kesänä tarvis unboundissa ajella alimittaisilla vanteilla. Tommonen 42 mm leveä ja 60 mm korkea gravelaerokiekko suunnittelupöydälle

----------


## plr

> Tommonen 42 mm leveä ja 60 mm korkea gravelaerokiekko suunnittelupöydälle



Suorastaan ällistyttävää, että leveitä ja korkeaprofiilisia (sora-)aerovanteita on niin vähän myynnissä. Tuollainen noin 40 mm leveä ja 60-80 mm syvä näyttäisi hyvältä pyörässä ja ilmeisesti olisi myös nopea.

----------


## JKO17

Niinpä. Maastopyöriinkin noita on mietitty, mutta Grapponen  mukaan hyödyt on niin vähäisiä kun tuolla metsässä epäaerosti ajellaan kädet leveänä ylikokoiset kypärät päässä.

----------


## Plaine

3T discus 45/40 ltd. Ulkoleveys 40mm ja sisäleveys 29. Korkeus 45mm.

----------


## misopa

Eikai noissa aerogravelkiekoissa muuta, mutta noin muhkeissa alkaa paino nousta jo melko suureksi. Onko pienoinen aerohyöty pian kompensoitu nousseella painolla? Ulkoleveys saisi kehällä olla jo melkein +45mm ja silloin käsittääkseni laipan korkeuden pitää kasvaa jo melko korkeaksi jotta aerohyötyä tulee.

----------


## paaton

Joo ja tuollaisella renkaan pinnalle nousevalla kuitulaipalla kelpaa vetää täysiä saunakiven päällä. 

Kaverilla meni jo viikko sitten varvas rinnalla ajessa mustaksi. Onneksi ei osunut zippeihin.

----------


## nure

Eiköhän pitkälti kyse että markkinamiesten keksittävä koko ajan jotain uutta...

----------


## Qilty

> Eikai noissa aerogravelkiekoissa muuta, mutta noin muhkeissa alkaa paino nousta jo melko suureksi. Onko pienoinen aerohyöty pian kompensoitu nousseella painolla? Ulkoleveys saisi kehällä olla jo melkein +45mm ja silloin käsittääkseni laipan korkeuden pitää kasvaa jo melko korkeaksi jotta aerohyötyä tulee.



Noi FLO G650 painaa jo noin 1800g pari. 58mm syvyys ja sisäleveys 25mm. On kai se aika paljon, mutta kyllä mä ne mielummin ottaisin kun 1500g setin ilman aeroprofiilia

----------


## moukari

> Joo, kuuntelin saman podcastin ko. kiekkoihin liittyen. Hunt 42 limitless taisi olla kyseessä. 25mm sisäleveys ja ovat optimoitu 35mm (tai olikohan jopa 38mm) renkaille ulkoleveytensä suhteen. Huntin tekemän vertailun mukaan eroa tuli Enven "normaaliin" aerokiekkoon nähden kokonaiset 0,05 wattia tai 6 sekuntia 300 kilometrin (200 mailin) matkalla @ 32km/h (317w). Aika minimaalinen hyöty siis, jos pyörästä löytyy jo normaalilevyiset aerokiekot. Mutta jos ne näyttää nopeilta, niin sehän on jo puoli voittoa



Kuuntelin näistä vanteista Cyclingtipsin Nerd Alert -podcastista. Varmaankin suurin hyöty tulee ajettavuudesta, kun rengas istuu vanteelle paremmin. Tuollainen 6 sekuntia 200 maililla ero on kyllä pieni, Huntilla täytyy olla vertailussa tosi pieni virhemarginaali jos on edes voitu havaita noin pientä eroa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Olen tässä nyt pari vuotta ollut ilman kippurasarvista, ja ajellut pelkästään maastopyörillä. Mutta joku noissa kilpureissa kuitenkin aina viehättää.

Ja vanhan miehen periaatesyistä olen kiinnostunut vannejarruista, kuten tästä halvimmasta Canyonista. Niin onkohan kellään kokemusta että kuinka isot renkaat tuonne oikeasti sopii, Canyon itse ilmoittaa että 28 mm. Ja tuleeko vastaan jarrulänget vai rungon ahtaus?

Eli maastopyörää en tarvitse, vaan pyörän millä voi ajella maanteillä, vaikka hiekkatiellä.
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/road-bi...rahmenfarbe=BK

----------


## JohannesP

Jarrulängen tilavuuteen vaikuttaa myös, kuinka jarru asemoituu runkoon ja haarukkaan. Shimano taitaa ilmoittaa max 28 mm nykyajan jarruilleen (ainakin ultegra ja DA), mutta rungosta riippuen saattaa mahtua yli 30 mm, jopa 32 mm rengasta. Tiagralla tilanne voi olla aivan eri.  

Ihan vaan sillä et tuohon voi vastata vain henkilö jolla on kyseinen pyörä ja on heittää leveää rengasta alle. Mutulla sanoisin et Canyonilla on aika hyvin otettu leveät renkaat huomioon ja voisin odottaa 30 mm renkaankin mahtuvan.

Jos ajossa tulee enemmänkin hiekkatietä niin maantierengas on vähän nihkeä.

----------


## Bomb

Halpis-gravel -osastolta olis semmoista kysymystä, että kun vertailen nykyisen Ridley Kanzo A:ni (M koko) ja alumiinisen Canyon Grailin (M ja L, kun osun just tuohon M ylä- ja L alamittaan) geometrioita, niin stemmin eron huomioiden (Kanzo M -koko 100mm, Grail M 80mm ja L 90mm), niin en saa oikein hahmotettua millainen ero out of the box Kanzo A:han asennossa oikeasti olisi esim Grail koossa M, kun stack on 5 mm matalampi, reach 19mm pidempi (ja kannatin 20mm lyhyempi) ja head angle on 1,25 astetta pystympi sekä seat angle 0,5 astetta pystympi. Miten siis M koko vs M koko onko makaavampi asento ja onko ohjaustanko kauempana, vai ei, tai kenties jopa lähempänä?

Entä miten vaikuttaa ketteryyteen ja suoraan ajamisen rauhallisuuteen tai "junamaisuuteen"? Kanzossa aika hyvin balanssissa omaan makuun.

Olen koittanut itseäni asian tiimoilta sivistää, muttei oikein tahdo mennä kunnolla jakeluun, että onnistuisin haluamiani päätelmiä saada tehtyä  :Hymy: 

https://geometrygeeks.bike/compare/r...-7-1by-2021-l/

----------


## huotah

> Halpis-gravel -osastolta olis semmoista kysymystä, että kun vertailen nykyisen Ridley Kanzo A:ni (M koko) ja alumiinisen Canyon Grailin (M ja L, kun osun just tuohon M ylä- ja L alamittaan) geometrioita, niin stemmin eron huomioiden (Kanzo M -koko 100mm, Grail M 80mm ja L 90mm), niin en saa oikein hahmotettua millainen ero out of the box Kanzo A:han asennossa oikeasti olisi esim Grail koossa M, kun stack on 5 mm matalampi, reach 19mm pidempi (ja kannatin 20mm lyhyempi) ja head angle on 1,25 astetta pystympi sekä seat angle 0,5 astetta pystympi. Miten siis M koko vs M koko onko makaavampi asento ja onko ohjaustanko kauempana, vai ei, tai kenties jopa lähempänä?
> 
> Entä miten vaikuttaa ketteryyteen ja suoraan ajamisen rauhallisuuteen tai "junamaisuuteen"? Kanzossa aika hyvin balanssissa omaan makuun.
> 
> Olen koittanut itseäni asian tiimoilta sivistää, muttei oikein tahdo mennä kunnolla jakeluun, että onnistuisin haluamiani päätelmiä saada tehtyä 
> 
> https://geometrygeeks.bike/compare/r...-7-1by-2021-l/



Näpyttele molempien pyörien ja komponenttien mitat tänne bikegeocalc.com ja valitse "shadow bike" ja sen jälkeen "fit delta" niin saat tarkan vastauksen.

----------


## misopa

> Noi FLO G650 painaa jo noin 1800g pari. 58mm syvyys ja sisäleveys 25mm. On kai se aika paljon, mutta kyllä mä ne mielummin ottaisin kun 1500g setin ilman aeroprofiilia



Tuo FLO jää vielä alle kahen kilon, mutta jos ulkoleveys on pitkälti päälle 40mm ja korkeus 70-80mm paikkeilla (jotta ei olisi profiililtaan kanttinen ja saadaan täten aerohyötyä), niin paino alkaa varmasti kakkosella. Omat 25mm sisäleveät ja 38mm korkeat kiekot painaa 1430g ja ensi kaudelle speksauksessa alle 1400g setti samalla leveydellä, mutta 50mm korkeana. Ei varmasti järkeä (eikä hyötyä), mutta jotain pitää aina säätää.

----------


## paaton

Kyllä se vähän itsellänikin niin on, että gravellissa kiekkojen painokin merkkaa. Paljon kuitekin vääntöä hitaasta vauhdista lyhyisiin mäkiin. Putkelta ajoa. Sitten noi renkaat painaa jo tajuttoman paljon, eli mieluusti kiekoista liika pois. Nyt olen ihan tyytyväisenä ajellut 1501 dtswissin alukiekoilla, kun ei ole kuituisia gravelliin raskinut ostaa.

----------


## JKO17

Gravelkiekkojen aerohyödyistä on vissiin vähän heikosti tietoa. Luin  DT swiss CRC 1400 arvostelun, jossa asiaa on vähän pohdittu ja haastateltu myös dt swissin edustajaa

https://www.cyclist.co.uk/reviews/92...heelset-review


Tuossa edellä mainitussa artikkelissa on viitattu ilmeisesti tähän dt swissin julkaisemaan vertailuun /kuvaan noiden grc:n dragista, kun renkaina on 30 mm sliksit, 35 mm sliksit tai 42 mm nappularenkaat. Vertailua johonkin toiseen kiekkoon ei tuosta näy, mutta sellainenkin varmaan jostain löytyy

Voisiko tuosta päätellä, että gravelissa saa myös todella hyvän aerohyödyn optimoimalla renkaat
lisäys: tai voi saada, kun ei niitä renkaita varmaaan aero-ominaisuuksien mukaan pääosin valita

----------


## paaton

> Voisiko tuosta päätellä, että gravelissa saa myös todella hyvän aerohyödyn optimoimalla renkaat



Sillä kuitulaipalla on aika vähän merkitystä siinä vaiheessa, kun +40mm karkealla nappulalla rouhitaan eteenpäin. Pelkästään ilmanvastus tuollaisella renkaalla on tajuton kovassa vauhdissa. Tuohon vielä päälle renkaan normi vastus.

----------


## mehukatti

Ite oon kuvitellut, että gravel-pyörien yksi määritelmä on 40mm tai leveämpi rengas. 35mm taas on cyclocrossia ja wanhaa maailmaa tai muuten vaan paha tyylivirhe (ns. väärin ajettu). Vaikka tietty gravel-kisoissa varmaan kandee ajaa sillä mikä on nopein ja mikä menee säännöistä läpi.

----------


## paaton

> Ite oon kuvitellut, että gravel-pyörien yksi määritelmä on 40mm tai leveämpi rengas. 35mm taas on cyclocrossia ja wanhaa maailmaa tai muuten vaan paha tyylivirhe (ns. väärin ajettu). Vaikka tietty gravel-kisoissa varmaan kandee ajaa sillä mikä on nopein ja mikä menee säännöistä läpi.



Sillä ajetaan mikä on nopein tai hauskin. Jos reitti on suurimmaksi osaksi kovaa hiekkaa, niin 35mm sliksi on nopea.

----------


## stenu

Mä ajelen vaan 38+ millisillä nappuloilla, niin ei onneks tartte edes miettiä mitään airokiekkoja. Jos ostan kuitukiekot Stigmataan niin, ostan jotkut kevyet ja mukavat matalaprofiiliset. DT CRC1400 tai Enve G25, jos oikein törsätyttää. WTB:llekin tuli jotkut kiinnostavat vanteet, mutta en ehkä luota niitten napoihin. Uskon, että mun ajoihin ja mun vauhteihin mukavuuden optimoiminen on nopeampaa kuin airouden optimoiminen.

Olis ollut mielenkiintoista nähdä vertailun vuoksi noi samat renkaat vähemmän aeroilla vanteilla. Olisi nähnyt, kuinka suuri on vanteen vaikutus vs. renkaan vaikutus.

----------


## Pumafi

Mä kasautin WTB CZR i23 kiekot DT Swiss 240 navoilla juuri tuosta samasta syystä. Mulla on Openissa nyt 3 kiekot; ENVE G27 650b, nuo WTB 700c ja yhdet DT Swiss 470 db:t. Saa sitten omien halujen mukaan vaihdella kiekkoja ja renkaita. Mukavuus ja ajamisen ilo on ykkösprioriteetti omiin ajoihin. Nopeus ja äärimmäinen suorituskyky ei niinkään.

Laita Stenu yv, jos haluat joskus noita WTB:n kiekkoja katsastella omien pohdintojen vahvistamiseksi.

----------


## JKO17

Tällaisen Hunt on  julkaissut 2020. Verrattu aika sileää  G one 38 rengasta vanteilla  Enve 4.5 AR, 3.4 AR, Huntin 48 limitless maantiekiekko ja Huntin 4 season gravelkiekko (25 mm ulkoleveys, sisäleveys 20 mm ja 24 mm laippa). Eli vertailussa modernit korkeat ja leveät maantiekiekot vs ei-aero kapea ja matala gravel ja rengas sileähkö.

Aerosimulaatio Dirty Kanza 321 km, 32 kmh. Huntin 4 seasonin  ja Enve 4.5:n ero n. 7 min. Kun tuo ajoaika on sen 10 h, niin ero on vain tasolla 0,3 kmh. 

Väitän, että jos tuossa olisi testattu nappularengasta tai seminappulaa niin erot olisivat olleet vielä selkeästi pienempiä josko niitä olisi ollenkaan. DT swiss ja Hunt ovat molemmat myöntäneet että kun laitetaan nappularengas, niin erot kapenee paljon (vaikka trendi olisi samansuuntainen). 

Jotenkin tuntuu että tuossa aerogravelkiekko asiassa melkein tärkeäpää on mitä  valmistajat eivät sano kuin sanovat. Satavarmasti testejä on tehty ja  dataa löytyy eri nappularenkailla ja eri kiekoilla

https://eu.huntbikewheels.com/blogs/...es-aero-matter

----------


## stenu

> Mä kasautin WTB CZR i23 kiekot DT Swiss 240 navoilla juuri tuosta samasta syystä. Mulla on Openissa nyt 3 kiekot; ENVE G27 650b, nuo WTB 700c ja yhdet DT Swiss 470 db:t. Saa sitten omien halujen mukaan vaihdella kiekkoja ja renkaita. Mukavuus ja ajamisen ilo on ykkösprioriteetti omiin ajoihin. Nopeus ja äärimmäinen suorituskyky ei niinkään.
> 
> Laita Stenu yv, jos haluat joskus noita WTB:n kiekkoja katsastella omien pohdintojen vahvistamiseksi.



Kiitos, pidän mielessä. Kasasitko ne WTB:t 24- vai 28-rekäisinä?

----------


## Pumafi

Kasattu 28-reikäisinä. Ajattelin kestävyyttä ja silti ei liian kovat tai jäykät.

----------


## plr

Minusta viime viikonloppuna cyclocrossin euroopanmestaruuskisoissa ajettiin melko korkeaprofiilisilla kiekoilla. Reitti oli toki paikoitellen nopea, mutta keskinopeus miesten kisassa oli silti vain noin 27 km/h ja muilla matalampi. Luulisin, että aerohyötyä tuossa haettiin, vaikka nappularenkailla mentiin. Päteekö 105-sääntö nappularenkailla?

----------


## duris

> Minusta viime viikonloppuna cyclocrossin euroopanmestaruuskisoissa ajettiin melko korkeaprofiilisilla kiekoilla. Reitti oli toki paikoitellen nopea, mutta keskinopeus miesten kisassa oli silti vain noin 27 km/h ja muilla matalampi. Luulisin, että aerohyötyä tuossa haettiin, vaikka nappularenkailla mentiin. Päteekö 105-sääntö nappularenkailla?



Syvillä kiekoilla on muutakin hyötyä cyclocrossissa kuin aerohyöty. Syvässä mudassa ja hiekassa menee suorempaan kun matala kiekko. Matalaan vanteeseen tuntuu tarttuvan myös muta herkemmin nippeleihin ja vanteen yläreunaan. Ainakin jos on vanhan mallinen littanampi profiili.

Kyllähän modenri aero-gravel vaatii syvempää kiekkoa alle jo ihan ulkonäkösyistä

----------


## stenu

Krosseja ajellaan korkeaprofiilisilla mun käsittääkseni pääasiassa siksi, että ne kerää vähemmän mutaa kyytiin ja pääasiassa prot näyttäisi ajelevan samanlaisilla kiekoilla kelistä ja radasta riippumatta. Renkaat vaan vaihtuu.

E: Duris ehti jo.

----------


## Qilty

> Tällaisen Hunt on  julkaissut 2020. Verrattu aika sileää  G one 38 rengasta vanteilla  Enve 4.5 AR, 3.4 AR, Huntin 48 limitless maantiekiekko ja Huntin 4 season gravelkiekko (25 mm ulkoleveys, sisäleveys 20 mm ja 24 mm laippa). Eli vertailussa modernit korkeat ja leveät maantiekiekot vs ei-aero kapea ja matala gravel ja rengas sileähkö.
> 
> Aerosimulaatio Dirty Kanza 321 km, 32 kmh. Huntin 4 seasonin  ja Enve 4.5:n ero n. 7 min. Kun tuo ajoaika on sen 10 h, niin ero on vain tasolla 0,3 kmh. 
> 
> Väitän, että jos tuossa olisi testattu nappularengasta tai seminappulaa niin erot olisivat olleet vielä selkeästi pienempiä josko niitä olisi ollenkaan. DT swiss ja Hunt ovat molemmat myöntäneet että kun laitetaan nappularengas, niin erot kapenee paljon (vaikka trendi olisi samansuuntainen). 
> 
> Jotenkin tuntuu että tuossa aerogravelkiekko asiassa melkein tärkeäpää on mitä  valmistajat eivät sano kuin sanovat. Satavarmasti testejä on tehty ja  dataa löytyy eri nappularenkailla ja eri kiekoilla
> 
> https://eu.huntbikewheels.com/blogs/...es-aero-matter



Jostain muistan lukeneeni että sen aerokiekon etu on suurempi kun ilmanvastus tulee kulmasta. 

Tiedä sitten, mulla vaihtu kiekot pyöreä pinnaisista, litteä pinnaisiin niin sivutuulessa on syytä pitää kädet tangolla

----------


## misopa

> Kyllähän modenri aero-gravel vaatii syvempää kiekkoa alle jo ihan ulkonäkösyistä



Kyllä. Ja kaikki pyörät missä on voimakkaasti pudotettu seatstay, näyttää paremmille korkeammilla kiekoilla.

----------


## JKO17

Canyonilta nyt varastossa Grailia, racevärissä. Väri + ohjaamo = ei ujoille

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...-csr/3029.html

----------


## Bomb

> Näpyttele molempien pyörien ja komponenttien mitat tänne bikegeocalc.com ja valitse "shadow bike" ja sen jälkeen "fit delta" niin saat tarkan vastauksen.



Jes, kiitoksia linkistä. Pari iltaa tuon käyttöä piti harjoitella ja kun ei muu auttanut, niin ohjetta lukea, mutta nyt alkaa hahmottumaan ero ajoasennossa pääpiirteiltään.

Edit: tarkennetaan nyt tuota yllä olevaa sen verran, että se swap bikes nappi ei osunut silmään sitten millään ennen kuin luin ohjetta enkä sitä myöten ilman ohjetta keksinyt, että miten saan syötettyä kahden pyörän tiedot. Jotenkin vain ohitin sen kerta toisensa jälkeen.

----------


## Benny

> Vaihdoin vielä kerran vaijerin ja kuoret, putsasin kahvan paineilmalla ja öljytty vaijeri sisään. Nyt pääsi 300km ja taas on vaijeri kahvassa jumissa. Ilmeisesti kahva on 4000km aikana kulunut paskaksi. Force 1 laatua. SRAMit on ilmeisesti todellisen pyöränkorjauksen harrastajan vaihteet ja ajomiehille on sitten Shimanot.



Onhan sulla käytössä sramin vaihdevaijeri? Se on ohuempi kuin shimanot ja muut. Maantiekahvat on herkkiä ton suhteen.

----------


## Qilty

> Onhan sulla käytössä sramin vaihdevaijeri? Se on ohuempi kuin shimanot ja muut. Maantiekahvat on herkkiä ton suhteen.



Mulla kyllä apex kahvassa shimanon vaijeri pelannut kuin se kuuluisa vessa

----------


## Qilty

> Canyonilta nyt varastossa Grailia, racevärissä. Väri + ohjaamo = ei ujoille
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...-csr/3029.html



Aijaisin. Ohjaamo varmaan ärsyttävä monessakin arkisessa asiassa

----------


## Benny

> Mulla kyllä apex kahvassa shimanon vaijeri pelannut kuin se kuuluisa vessa



Se kahvan pää on aika ahdas ja kapeampi toimii paremmin. Viisas Itämaan tietäjä joskus tuosta vaijereiden paksuuserosta vinkkasi  :Leveä hymy:  

Ei noissa paljoa taida olla eroa...olisiko 1.1mm vs 1.3mm. Mutta ei se varmaan koko kahvaa jumita vaikka vähän siinä kohtaa ahdistaisikin.

----------


## Qilty

> Se kahvan pää on aika ahdas ja kapeampi toimii paremmin. Viisas Itämaan tietäjä joskus tuosta vaijereiden paksuuserosta vinkkasi  
> 
> Ei noissa paljoa taida olla eroa...olisiko 1.1mm vs 1.3mm. Mutta ei se varmaan koko kahvaa jumita vaikka vähän siinä kohtaa ahdistaisikin.



No enpä tienny. Tosin kuorikin shimanoa ja kahvassa muistaakseni ihan hyvin tilaa vaikka vähän annelista se vaijeri onkin ujuttaa paikalleen

----------


## Tolkun mies

En tunnustaudu itämaan tietäjäksi, mutta  joskus x9 aikana jurputin juuri 1.1mm vaijerin toimivan niin paljon paremmin kuin Shimanon 1,2-1,25mm vaijerit. En saanut kannatusta havainnolle, mutta edelleen käytän 1,1mm ja just dhl toi kiillotettuja sram vaijereita. 
Vaijerin kuoren sisälle en laita  mitään öljy-pohjaista vaan aina silikoni sprayta. Toimii kurassa mainiosti.

Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk

----------


## nure

Jo vuosia SRAM:n kanssa Jagwireä käyttänyt eikä mitään ongelmia ollut...

----------


## tchegge_

Itselläkin ollu jotain Jagwireä noi kaapelit eikä ollut ongelmia niin koitin etsiä niistä halkaisijan. 
Bike discountin sivuilta poimittua:





> The Jagwire 2X Pro shifter cable set includes sufficient housings and end caps for the front and rear derailleurs.
> 
> Specifications:
> Application: Road, MTB, City & Touring, Gravel
> Cable Diameter: 1.1 mm
> Cable Length: 2300 mm, 2800 mm
> Cable Housing Diameter: 4 mm
> Cable Housing Length: 3200 mm



Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## JKO17

Tuollainen se aiemmin mainittu uusin Orbean gravel on.
Ihan hieno, oranssi tai vihreäkeulainen di2
 Etuhaarukka vaatii totuttelua, mutta  "jos et voi peittää niin korosta sitä"

https://www.bikeradar.com/news/2022-orbea-terra-launch/

----------


## paaton

> Tuollainen se aiemmin mainittu uusin Orbean gravel on.
> Ihan hieno, oranssi tai vihreäkeulainen di2
>  Etuhaarukka vaatii totuttelua, mutta  "jos et voi peittää niin korosta sitä"
> 
> https://www.bikeradar.com/news/2022-orbea-terra-launch/



Aika siisti mielestäni. Ei ole viety överiksi tuota kantikkaampaa muotiolua, eikä keulaakaan. Varsinkin tuo matta on komea.

----------


## moukari

Nextie on ollut näköjään hereillä ja laittanut uuteen gravel-kuituvanteeseen samankaltaiset speksit kuin Huntilla. Sisäleveys 29 mm, ulkoa 40 mm ja syvyyttä 45 mm. https://www.nextie.com/gravel-AGX-700C-NXT45AGX

----------


## JKO17

Kävin viikonloppuna parissa kivijalassa kyselemässä ensi vuoden malleja. Aika nihkeältä tuntuu markkinat ja saatavuus ensi vuodelle yleisesti ottaen. Ei oikein ollut myyjilläkään tietoa mitä he saavat valmistajilta ja milloin

Pikaisella nettisukkuloinnilla sellaisia +5 teur graveleita olisi ihan hetikin saatavilla (mm. bmc urs, aspero, 3t ) mutta 2-3 teurin  hintaluokassa saa varautua pitkiin toimitusaikoihin ensi keväälle tai kesälle vaikka varaisi per heti.  Katsoin M-L kokoja, jotka varmaan muutenkin ne yleisimmät ja nopeimmin menevät. 

Otos oli aika suppea, kotimaiset tonitoni, signature (ei hintatietoja pääsääntöisesti) sekä bike24 ja canyon.

Lisäys. Jatketaan tätä sen verran, että M-L koossa tonitonilta 3T:tä ja bmc urssia ja signaturelta löytynee 3T:tä, divergeä ja cruxia,  bike24:ssa  4-5 teurin hintaluokassa mm. asperoa, stigmata ja cannondalea  ja canyonilta varastossa vaalenpunaista grailia ja harmaata grizliä 3-4 teurin hinnoissa

----------


## nure

^Ja voi olla ettei tilanne vielä heti ensi vuonnakaan helpotu ja turha kummia alennusmyyntejä kannata odottaa... Sama näköjään koskee osiakin, todella vaikeaa oli saada osia tuohon FlatBarGavel projektiin...

----------


## nure

Kun puhutaan pyörien tyypeistä niin sattui silmään 3T Exploro Race niin kertoisko joku viisas miten tuo eroaa maantiepyörästä jos rengaskokoa ei lasketa ja unohdetaan insinööri höpinät? https://foxcomp.fi/3t-exploro-race-grx-1x-orange

----------


## Jami2003

> Kun puhutaan pyörien tyypeistä niin sattui silmään 3T Exploro Race niin kertoisko joku viisas miten tuo eroaa maantiepyörästä jos rengaskokoa ei lasketa ja unohdetaan insinööri höpinät? https://foxcomp.fi/3t-exploro-race-grx-1x-orange



Ei mitenkään ? 

Luulen että varsinkin Suomen kaltaisessa maassa tuon kaltaiset pyörät tulevat olemaan kuuminta hottia tulevaisuudessa. Itse ainakin jos joskus vaihdan maantiepyörän vaihtuu se johonkin tuollaiseen jolloin pääsen gravelistakin eroon. Tosin maantieajoon kyllä kaksi etulimppua on ehdoton.

----------


## huotah

> Kun puhutaan pyörien tyypeistä niin sattui silmään 3T Exploro Race niin kertoisko joku viisas miten tuo eroaa maantiepyörästä jos rengaskokoa ei lasketa ja *unohdetaan insinööri höpinät*? https://foxcomp.fi/3t-exploro-race-grx-1x-orange



Exploro Race on oranssinharmaa, makea, taatelinen, kypsän kirsikkainen, pähkinäinen, mausteinen, lämmin, ärhäkkä, viipyilevä. Aromiltaan mutainen ja maatuva, laho.

Kai tuolla ajelee asfalttia siinä missä maantiepyörälläkin jos välitykset passaa, mutta lopetan kommentoinnin tähän ennen kuin menee insinörtteilyksi.

----------


## TERU

> Kun puhutaan pyörien tyypeistä niin sattui silmään 3T Exploro Race niin kertoisko joku viisas miten tuo eroaa maantiepyörästä jos rengaskokoa ei lasketa ja unohdetaan insinööri höpinät? https://foxcomp.fi/3t-exploro-race-grx-1x-orange



Keskiön korkeus, emäputken kulma, välitykset...viisaammat jatkaa.
https://www.3t.bike/en/223-exploro-race

----------


## nure

^Vanhan liiton mies katselee paljaalla silmällä. Tuossa esim. 35millin renkaat ja tuskin paksumpia mahtuu joita "gravelpuristit"  pitää ehdottomina. Tuonen voisi sopia määritelmä gravel painotteinen maantiepyörä... Toisaaltaan nimikkeillä ei kovinkaan suurta painoarvoa, ajaminen ainoastaan olennaista...

----------


## Firlefanz

> *HUGE CLEARANCE:* The original Exploro set today’s standard for up to 54mm tire clearance. The RaceMax has up to 61mm!







> The RaceMax frameset is is fastest with 35-42mm WAM tires. That’s when  its top speed rivals the best road bikes out there. We call this the  RACE set-up. But depending on where you ride and how fast you ride, you  may want an even bigger tire for ultimate traction and control. Good  news: 90% of the aerodynamic advantage of the RaceMax frameset still  works with tires up to 61mm WAM. That’s the MAX set-up.



Vanhan liiton miehille (joihin itsekin joskus oikein itseeni tyytyväisenä, joskus sen ikäväkseni todeten kuulun) on aivan liian ominaista että he luulevat tietävänsä jo kaiken ja erityisesti tietävänsä kaiken jostain uudesta johon he eivät ole vaivautuneet perehtymään vaikkei se vaatisi kuin hetken - ja miksi olisivatkaan koska he mielestään jo tietävät sen ja koska vaarana on että jo pikainen vilkaisu osoittaisi että he ovat yhtä pihalla ja yhtä huonosti informoituja kuin ovat aina olleet.

----------


## duris

> Kun puhutaan pyörien tyypeistä niin sattui silmään 3T Exploro Race niin kertoisko joku viisas miten tuo eroaa maantiepyörästä jos rengaskokoa ei lasketa ja unohdetaan insinööri höpinät? https://foxcomp.fi/3t-exploro-race-grx-1x-orange



Ostin n. kuukausi sitten 3T Exploro Racen ja kovasti kyllä tykännyt. Aika lähellä tuo on maantiepyörää tuntumaltaan ja voisin kuvitella hyvin, että joku ajaisi tuolla maantiet ja gravelit. Maantiekampia ei vaan saa kiinni tarpeeksi isoilla rattailla, ottaa runkoon kiinni.
Asento -17 stemmin kanssa hyvin lähellä omaa maantiepyörää. Ehkä 1-2cm lyhyempi. Keulakulmassa myös pienoinen ero mutta en sitä kyllä huomaa muuten kun putkelta ajaesa.

Täytyy kesällä tuohon laittaa testiksi maantiekiekot/renkaat ja verrata miltä tuntuu ero oikeaan maantiepyörään (Cervelo S5) verrattuna samoilla renkailla/kiekoiilla


Nopea peli tuo on. 70km Hiekkatieralli meni 37km/h keskarilla 40mm nappularenkailla. Aerokiekkojahan tuo vielä huutaisi

----------


## Qilty

> Ostin n. kuukausi sitten 3T Exploro Racen ja kovasti kyllä tykännyt. Aika lähellä tuo on maantiepyörää tuntumaltaan ja voisin kuvitella hyvin, että joku ajaisi tuolla maantiet ja gravelit. Maantiekampia ei vaan saa kiinni tarpeeksi isoilla rattailla, ottaa runkoon kiinni.
> Asento -17 stemmin kanssa hyvin lähellä omaa maantiepyörää. Ehkä 1-2cm lyhyempi. Keulakulmassa myös pienoinen ero mutta en sitä kyllä huomaa muuten kun putkelta ajaesa.
> 
> Täytyy kesällä tuohon laittaa testiksi maantiekiekot/renkaat ja verrata miltä tuntuu ero oikeaan maantiepyörään (Cervelo S5) verrattuna samoilla renkailla/kiekoiilla
> 
> 
> Nopea peli tuo on. 70km Hiekkatieralli meni 37km/h keskarilla 40mm nappularenkailla. Aerokiekkojahan tuo vielä huutaisi



Saattaa tuossa keskarissa olla vähän jalallakin merkitystä paljonko normalisoitu teho?

----------


## duris

> Saattaa tuossa keskarissa olla vähän jalallakin merkitystä paljonko normalisoitu teho?



Kuuden hengen porukassa niin ei sentäs soolona. NP 315w ja avg 280w. Kuski 72kg

----------


## paaton

Olen aika saletti, että annoit rallissa kymmeniä watteja tasoitusta renkaiden puolesta. 

Itse joskus testasin kaverin kanssa, niin cyclo+velo tlr vs roadi+gp5000=+20w => bonk

----------


## Qilty

> Kuuden hengen porukassa niin ei sentäs soolona. NP 315w ja avg 280w. Kuski 72kg



No on sitä tehoa tossakin vajaaksi pariksi tunniksi

----------


## duris

> No on sitä tehoa tossakin vajaaksi pariksi tunniksi



No joo. Lähinnä pointti tuossa ettei moderni aero gravel häviä ilmanvastuksessa oikealle maantiepyörälle käytännössä yhtään jos kiekot ja renkaat samat. Ainakaan normaaleissa lenkkivauhdeissa. Jos en ajaisi maantiellä kisaa niin hyvin ajaisi kaikki ajot tuolla. Tosin sitten alkaisi varmaan ärsyttämään kampien/eturaittaiden vaihto, että saa molempiin sopivat välitykset.

----------


## TuplaO

Mitkäs kiekot duriksen ratsussa? Onko kenties DT CRC 1400?

----------


## JKO17

^^^Hyvän näköinen graveli. 

Mielenkiintoista kuulla mielipiteitä ja tuloksia mikäli testaat. 3T julkaisi aikoinaan kun pyörä tuli markkinoille omaa dataa, jossa tuo oli 32 kmh vauhdissa aerodynaamisempi kuin perinteinen maantiepyörä (sellainen pyöreärunkoinen)  samoilla maantiekiekoilla. Jos eroa  ei sitten huomaa S5.een niin ei kait sitten mihinkään muuhunkaan.


lisäys: tuossa se artikkeli olikin https://www.bikeworldnews.com/2016/0...ow-speed-aero/

----------


## duris

> Mitkäs kiekot duriksen ratsussa? Onko kenties DT CRC 1400?



Olispa. Nuo on ihan karvalakki alumiiniset CR1600. Ensi kesäksi voisi vähän syvempää kuitua speksata.

----------


## Taimo M.

On siinä ukot työntäneet hiekkatiellä! Hattua durikselle. :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Canyonilta tullut aika kattavasti graveleita myyntiin, eri koossa ja hintaluokissa sekä uusilla väreillä. Saatavuus per heti-tammikuu 2022.
Mm. alumiininen grail, sramin rival e-tapilla 2.299 ja kuituinen shimanon 2x11 2.599.
Hinnaston yläpäässä kuituinen grail sramin redillä 6.749.






https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-bikes/

----------


## Privileged

Oma projekti päätökseen.



https://photos.app.goo.gl/EchwsM5SyETYbAGw5 linkki jos kuva ei näy.

Ensin keräilin osat monista kaupoista edelliseen pyörään, mutta päädyin lopulta etsimään uuden rungonkin. Kohtuu edullisten runkojen saatavuus liki nolla niin päädyin tähän http://www.carbonda.com/road/gravel/80.html. Samalla sai hyvää harjoitusta kasata pyörä.

----------


## lai

> Canyonilta tullut aika kattavasti graveleita myyntiin, eri koossa ja hintaluokissa sekä uusilla väreillä. Saatavuus per heti-tammikuu 2022.



Ei kyllä kannata luottaa noihin Canyon:in toimituspäivälupauksiin. Kaveri tilasi 2015 marraskuussa pyörän ja piti saapua maaliskuussa -16. 5* selittelymeilien kera saapui pyörä juhannusviikolla. Ei kannata hävittää vanhaa filoa ennenkuin Canyon on 100% varmasti kotipihassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## FreeZ

Topstone Leftyn tilalle rakentelin vähän kevyemmän graveli . Ensilenkki talvimoldissa, positiiviset kokemukset!

Argon Krypton CS
Fulcrum Wind 40 
Easton Ec90 SL kammet
Zippin tanko
GRX 1x Di2
jne. 

Alle 8kg kuvan kokoonpanossa.

----------


## paaton

> Alle 8kg kuvan kokoonpanossa.



Ei uskota tätä kyllä alkuunkaan.

----------


## nure

Mikä tuossa painaa?

----------


## FreeZ

> Ei uskota tätä kyllä alkuunkaan.



Ettekö? 

Okei, tarkennetaan sen verran että punnittu ilman multitoolia, varasisuria, gps mounttia, lokareita. Polkimien kanssa excel ja vaaka näytti aika tarkalleen 7900gr.

----------


## paaton

> Ettekö? 
> 
> Okei, tarkennetaan sen verran että punnittu ilman multitoolia, varasisuria, gps mounttia, lokareita. Polkimien kanssa excel ja vaaka näytti aika tarkalleen 7900gr.



Noniin, laukku ja täysi juomapullokin oli varmaan poissa  :Hymy:

----------


## FreeZ

> Noniin, laukku ja täysi juomapullokin oli varmaan poissa



No toki, ehkä vähän huonosti ilmaistu  :Hymy:  

Lyhyesti Ethirteenin 9-34 pakka pelaa tuon GRX kanssa todella hyvin. Kyyti on paljon mukavampaa kuin odotin, nyt paikallaan 33mm Tracer Prot. Tolppa tulee vaihtumaan vielä.

----------


## Dr.J

> No joo. Lähinnä pointti tuossa ettei moderni aero gravel häviä ilmanvastuksessa oikealle maantiepyörälle käytännössä yhtään jos kiekot ja renkaat samat. Ainakaan normaaleissa lenkkivauhdeissa. Jos en ajaisi maantiellä kisaa niin hyvin ajaisi kaikki ajot tuolla. Tosin sitten alkaisi varmaan ärsyttämään kampien/eturaittaiden vaihto, että saa molempiin sopivat välitykset.



Vastaan tähän sillä itselleni on kertynyt aiheesta varsin paljon kokemusta. Esim. tämä: https://www.strava.com/activities/3852035086

Aero-gravel (Exploro, Kanzo Fast etc) aerokiekoilla ja nopeilla gravel-renkailla kulkee maantiellä aivan kuten tavallinen maantiepyörä maantierenkailla. Tässä esim. ajo Exploro Racemaxilla niin että alla ovat Enve 5.6:t joilla Challenge Strada Bianca 36mm:t. "Tavalliseksi" referenssipyöräksi lasken esim. Cervelo R5:n tai BMC Teammachinen. All-out aeropyörä (esim. Cervelo S5) on nopeampi, mutta eroa vastaavilla tehoilla on 1,5-2km/h eli vähemmän kuin ehkä voisi kuvitella.

----------


## paaton

> Vastaan tähän sillä itselleni on kertynyt aiheesta varsin paljon kokemusta. Esim. tämä: https://www.strava.com/activities/3852035086
> 
> Aero-gravel (Exploro, Kanzo Fast etc) aerokiekoilla ja nopeilla gravel-renkailla kulkee maantiellä aivan kuten tavallinen maantiepyörä maantierenkailla. Tässä esim. ajo Exploro Racemaxilla niin että alla ovat Enve 5.6:t joilla Challenge Strada Bianca 36mm:t. "Tavalliseksi" referenssipyöräksi lasken esim. Cervelo R5:n tai BMC Teammachinen. All-out aeropyörä (esim. Cervelo S5) on nopeampi, mutta eroa vastaavilla tehoilla on 1,5-2km/h eli vähemmän kuin ehkä voisi kuvitella.



Tähän strade bianchien nopeuteenhan tuli just ihan testiäkin. Siis nyt verrattiin gp5000tl renkaisiin. Stradet ovat oikeasti tasoissa contin kanssa, eivätkä pelkästään nopeat gravell renkaina.

https://www.bicyclerollingresistance...rix-5000-tl-32

Huikeita renkaita tekee challange nykyään.

----------


## duris

> ...Tässä esim. ajo Exploro Racemaxilla niin että alla ovat Enve 5.6:t joilla Challenge Strada Bianca 36mm:t...



Onko muuten tietoa minkä kokoiset renkaat menee Exploroon niiden omien lokasuojien kanssa? Nuo 36mm Strade Biancat voisi olla aika täydelliset näillä syksyn märille gravel/road lenkeille missä kuraa lentää. En vaan tunnu löytävän mistään tarkkaa tietoa minkä kokoiset renkaat noihin lokareihin oikeasti menee. 

https://www.3t.bike/en/spare-parts/a...nders-914.html

----------


## moukari

> Oma projekti päätökseen.
> 
> 
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/EchwsM5SyETYbAGw5 linkki jos kuva ei näy.
> 
> Ensin keräilin osat monista kaupoista edelliseen pyörään, mutta päädyin lopulta etsimään uuden rungonkin. Kohtuu edullisten runkojen saatavuus liki nolla niin päädyin tähän http://www.carbonda.com/road/gravel/80.html. Samalla sai hyvää harjoitusta kasata pyörä.



Hieno!! Siistit kiekot myös. Carbonda on kyllä hyvä peli, sillä menee vaikka mistä. 40 mm kumien kanssa pysyy maantiellä helposti Madonejen mukana, eilen tuli vedeltyä kivikkojuurakkoja lenkin loppuun nastarenkailla ilman mitään ongelmia. Sitten kun olen ajanut omani loppuun ostan varmaankin samanlaisen tilalle. Kuinka pitkä toimitusaika sulla oli?

----------


## Privileged

> Hieno!! Siistit kiekot myös. Carbonda on kyllä hyvä peli, sillä menee vaikka mistä. 40 mm kumien kanssa pysyy maantiellä helposti Madonejen mukana, eilen tuli vedeltyä kivikkojuurakkoja lenkin loppuun nastarenkailla ilman mitään ongelmia. Sitten kun olen ajanut omani loppuun ostan varmaankin samanlaisen tilalle. Kuinka pitkä toimitusaika sulla oli?



Kiitos! Kiekot on JED-Bikes tuotantoa, 55 mm korkeat, 22 mm sisäleveys, ulkoa 30 mm ja vähän reilu 1500 g. Ensi talveksi harkinnassa 650b kiekot leveillä nastarenkailla jos sellaisia järkeviä löytyy. Nyt 40 mm Terra Speedit ja talveksi 38 mm Gravdalit jotka juuri tämän talven ehkä kestää. Nyt paino kuvan kokoonpanolla ilman laukkuja n. 8,8 kg. 

Ensimmäisen viestin laitoin 26.9 ja paketti tuli 4.11. Eilen lyhyen lenkin kokemuksella asialliselta peliltä vaikutti!

----------


## moukari

> Kiitos! Kiekot on JED-Bikes tuotantoa, 55 mm korkeat, 22 mm sisäleveys, ulkoa 30 mm ja vähän reilu 1500 g. Ensi talveksi harkinnassa 650b kiekot leveillä nastarenkailla jos sellaisia järkeviä löytyy. Nyt 40 mm Terra Speedit ja talveksi 38 mm Gravdalit jotka juuri tämän talven ehkä kestää. Nyt paino kuvan kokoonpanolla ilman laukkuja n. 8,8 kg. 
> 
> Ensimmäisen viestin laitoin 26.9 ja paketti tuli 4.11. Eilen lyhyen lenkin kokemuksella asialliselta peliltä vaikutti!



Hyvät kiekot vaikuttaa olevan. 650b nastat voi olla ihan hyvä ratkaisu, mulla meinaa ottaa välillä 50 mm kumien kanssa kenkä kiinni eturenkaaseen. Mieluummin kuitenkin siedän tuota ongelmaa ja ajan 700c kiekoilla kuin pykälää pienemmillä. Sun runkosetti tuli kyllä nopeasti, mä jouduin odottamaan melkein kolme kuukautta, mutta kannatti odotella.

----------


## #78

> Ostin n. kuukausi sitten 3T Exploro Racen ja kovasti kyllä tykännyt. Aika lähellä tuo on maantiepyörää tuntumaltaan ja voisin kuvitella hyvin, että joku ajaisi tuolla maantiet ja gravelit. Maantiekampia ei vaan saa kiinni tarpeeksi isoilla rattailla, ottaa runkoon kiinni.
> Asento -17 stemmin kanssa hyvin lähellä omaa maantiepyörää. Ehkä 1-2cm lyhyempi. Keulakulmassa myös pienoinen ero mutta en sitä kyllä huomaa muuten kun putkelta ajaesa.
> 
> Täytyy kesällä tuohon laittaa testiksi maantiekiekot/renkaat ja verrata miltä tuntuu ero oikeaan maantiepyörään (Cervelo S5) verrattuna samoilla renkailla/kiekoiilla
> 
> 
> Nopea peli tuo on. 70km Hiekkatieralli meni 37km/h keskarilla 40mm nappularenkailla. Aerokiekkojahan tuo vielä huutaisi



Minkä kokoiset 2x eturattaat tohon exploroon mahtuis? Olis kyllä mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto "monikäyttöpyöräksi".

----------


## duris

> Minkä kokoiset 2x eturattaat tohon exploroon mahtuis? Olis kyllä mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto "monikäyttöpyöräksi".



Taitaa maksimi olla 50/34 mitkä tuohon mahtuu.

----------


## paaton

> Taitaa maksimi olla 50/34 mitkä tuohon mahtuu.



Joka on muuten varsin hyvä yleiseskäyttöiseen gravelliin. Ei lopu välitykset kesken, kun sliksinä pitää 36-40mm kokoa.

----------


## Dr.J

> Taitaa maksimi olla 50/34 mitkä tuohon mahtuu.



50/34 menee sekin erittäin tiukalle ainakin 56cm kokoisessa rungossa. Tämä Quarq DZero mahtuu mutta Dura-Ace 50/34 jota myös sovittelin pyörään rakenteluvaiheessa ei olisi mennyt. 

Mitä muuten tulee Exploron omiin lokareihin ja siihen millaiset renkaat niiden kanssa mahtuu niin 700c kiekoilla on hankalaa, kun tilaa on pystysuunnassa niin vähän. Vaikea uskoa että 35mm isommat voisivat mitenkään sopia.

----------


## #78

Kiitos tämä on hyvä tieto. 50t ratas olis hyvä saada menemään jos slickseillä ajaa.

----------


## FreeZ

> Kiitos tämä on hyvä tieto. 50t ratas olis hyvä saada menemään jos slickseillä ajaa.



Laitat vaikka 9-39 pakan niin riittää välit varmasti pienemmälläkin rattaalla.

----------


## #78

Sekin vois olla.
En ole vaan pitänyt pakassa 10 hampaistakaan ihan parhaana vaihtoehtona. Kuluu nopeasti ja hyötysuhde tunnepohjalla heikompi kuin isommat.

----------


## miz

> Sekin vois olla.
> En ole vaan pitänyt pakassa 10 hampaistakaan ihan parhaana vaihtoehtona. Kuluu nopeasti ja hyötysuhde tunnepohjalla heikompi kuin isommat.



Samaa mieltä.
Ja ainakin kaikissa omissa fillareissa 10 ja vähän 11 myös tuntuu epämukavalta/värisevältä ajettavalta. Sekä 1x että 2x vehkeissä jotka kyllä pitäisi olla säädöissä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Samasta syystä mulla on ollut 12-25 -maantiepakasta 1/2 alinta ratasta 11-40 maastopakassa. Kokemus on vähän ristiriitainen: 12-hampainen on hyvä, mutta vaihtaminen ei ole yhtä sujuvaa.

Pidän noita (11,) 10 ja 9-hampaisia enemmän markkinamiesten hömpötyksinä, että saavat laajan välitysalueen: 576% on komeampi, kuin 450%.

----------


## stenu

Uus Gran Fondo (issue 19) vertailee joustograveleita maastureihin monikäyttöisyystulokulmalla. Täpäri-URS ja Lauf XPLR Rudyllä (+ Grizl ilman joustoa ja joku toinenkin). Muutakin gg-asiaa, mm. rengasinserteistä gg-käytössä ja hyvä juttu Jämtlandin gravelmaastoista.

----------


## JKO17

Uudessa Cyclingtipsin podcastissa on juttua uudesta Cervelo R 5 CX:stä, joka on  juuri julkaistu ja on tulossa ensi kesäkuussa myyntiin. Pyörä on suunniteltu nimenomaan cx-pyöräksi ja otsikkokoin kuuluu vapaasti suomennettuna; kuinka suunnitella cyclocross kisapyörä joka ei ole gravelpyörä. Tämä "gravelsuuntaus tai yhteensopivuus/monikäyttöisyys" on ollut mukana mm. uudessa cruxissa ja cannondalessa. Tässäkin tulee rengastila olemaan reilu, joten ilmeisen leveät renkaat siihen tulee mahtumaan.

Tuossa lähetyksessä Cervelon edustaja kertoi, että Aspero ja Caledonia edustavat tällä hetkellä noin 60 % heidän koko pyörämyynnistä, eli todella merkittävästä asiasta  on kysymys. CX pyörien osuuden he arvioivat olevan yleisesti  noin 5 -10 %  cx-gravel segmentistä. Ymmärsin rivien välistä että osuus voisi olla tuolla ylälaidalla euroopassa ja usassa selkeästi vähemmän.

----------


## ViP

^ Mielenkiintoista juttua pyörästä. Graveliin verrattuna muutamia "kisainspiroituja" ratkaisuja:
- Muotoiltu satulaputki (D:n muotoinen): ei pyörähdä kaaduttaessa.
- Satulan klämppi sekä rungossa että satulaputkessa: satula helppo poistaa pesun ajaksi ja asentaa nopeasti takaisin oikeaan kohtaan.
- Kierteellinen keskiö: helppo purkaa, putsata ja kasata.
- Täysin sisäiset kaapeliviennit: ei reikiä rungossa -> hiekkaa ei mene runkoon sisälle ja kaapelit eivät häiritse pyörän kantamista.
- Koot 51 ja 58 suunniteltu Marianne Vosin ja WvA:n mittojen mukaan. Ts. runkokoko ei ilmeisesti skaalaudu samalla lailla kuin Cerveloissa normaalisti.

Tiedä sitten onko noista tavan sunnuntaikisailijalle mitään hyötyä, mutta nätti pyörä yhtä kaikki.

----------


## JKO17

On hienon näköinen.  Totesivat  jotenkin niin, että kun tekivät runkokolmiosta riittävän ison ja pyöristelivät reunoja, niin ei tarttunut tehdä ruman näköistä toptubea ja pyörää. Ihan hauskaa kuittailua.

Jos tämän hinta pysyy kohtuullisena, niin varmasti löytää tiensä muidenkin kuin cx pyöräilijöiden talliin.

Kuvassa oleva versio ei  ole se kohtuullisen hintainen. Huomattavaa on myös että pro mallissa on yksi pullotelineen paikka, muissa malleissa kaksi

----------


## duris

^ Voi olla vähän haaveilua, että hinta pysyy kohtuullisena kun saatavilla vain sähköillä. Vähän veikkaan, että hinta samaa luokkaa kuin R5 jossa halvin malli 8 400$.

Upea peli kyllä kisailijoille!

----------


## nikkesi

Hieno pyörä. Itseäni häiritsee tuo todella ylös nostettu satulatolpan Klemmari. Tekee kyllä tolpasta jäykemmän, kun ei pääse joustamaan niin paljoa.

----------


## paaton

> Hieno pyörä. Itseäni häiritsee tuo todella ylös nostettu satulatolpan Klemmari. Tekee kyllä tolpasta jäykemmän, kun ei pääse joustamaan niin paljoa.



Juu, tuon jäykyyden näkee liitoskohtaa katsomalla. Samoin tuollainen klemmari vain toimii. Kiilasysteemit on penaalista.

----------


## paaton

Tuo klemmari ja ylösnosto kertoo varmaan paljon muutakin pyörän suunnittelusta. Wout saanut sen jäykän pyörän, minkä haluaa, eikä ulkonäkö ole mennyt kaiken edelle.

----------


## nure

^ Just, monta kertaa perinteinen aina parempi.

----------


## TERU

Jäätävän hieno ajokki nykykielellä, mykistävän hienoksi itse sanoisin.

----------


## stenu

^ Ton saamasta huomiosta päätellen on ainakin markkinointimielessä tainnut olla toimiva veto tehdä vanhanaikainen cyclocross-pyörä.

Mä en ihan hiffannut, että mikä tossa on se juttu Vossin ja Aertin nimellä myymisen lisäksi - kuin uudelleen ”keksitty” Ridley X-Night tai Focus Mares (joka on muuten jostain syystä kadonnut pro-kuskien alta kokonaan). Boonet, SuperX:t, Cruxit ja muut vastaavat on jo aikaa sitten osoittaneet, että vähän gg-mäisempikin geo kulkee krossiradoilla siinä, missä Ridleytkin.

Niin ja kuka irroittaa satulan pyörästä pesua varten krossikisan jälkeen? Kyllä se satulakin sotkeentuu niin, että kaipaa pesua ihan siinä missä muukin pyörä ja tuskinpa kukaan haluaa edes huuhdella pyörää satulaputki paljaana ja päästää moskat suoraan rungon sisään. Tuplaklämpin olisi voinut ehkä perustella sillä, että satula ei pääse droppaamaan pyörän päälle hypätessä. Tosin yleensä tolpat näyttää pysyvän oikeassa korkeudessaan ihan tavallisilla klämppisysteemeillä eli kertoisikohan tuplaklämppi pääasiassa siitä, että D-tolppa on ollut hankala saada pysymään paikoillaan..?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

No paskaahan se sitten olikin. Eipä taas yllättänyt.

----------


## stenu

^ Eikä yllättänyt kyllä Kotlerin kommenttikaan.

Asioiden näkeminen toisenkinlaisessa valossa kuin markkinointiosastojen maalaamassa, on minusta ihan terve tapa katsoa maailmaa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Menetimme taas hedelmällisen ja kiinnostavan keskustelunavauksen kun F.K. ei viitsinyt selittää missä mahdollisesti stenun pika-analyysi meni vikaan tai mitä stenu ei kenties ennakkoasenteeltaan nähnyt.

 Tai kertoa mikä herätti hänessä halun kommentoida kuten teki sen sijaan että olisi kertonut meille mitkä seikat tekevät tästä uudesta Cervélosta oleellisesti erilaisen (-tyyppisen?) pyörän kuin esimerkiksi juuri X-Nightista (jota sivumennen sanoen en minäkään voinut olla näkemättä sieluni silmin miltei heti kun näin R5 CX:n).

----------


## stenu

Tolppahomma on helppo testata. Joku ostaa tommosen Wout-pyörän, ottaa ylemmän klämpin irti ja ajaa pari Helcx-kisaa. Kuka ilmoittautuu vapaaehtoiseksi?  :Leveä hymy: 

Koittakaapa etsiä varikkokuva, missä pyöriä pestään satulat irti. Sen verran varikoilla on mutakisoissa kiirettä, että ei siellä kukaan ruuvaile satulatolppia irti vaikka paikoilleen laittoa olisi helpotettu kuinka monella ylimääräisellä klämpilla. Niin ja sorry offarista. Cervelon oikeampi osoite olisi tämä: https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...-cyclocrossiin

----------


## JKO17

Tuntematta ja tietämättä edellisissä viesteissä mainittuja pyöriä, niin eikö tässä cx 5:ssa ole aika paljon uusia asioita jotta uuden pyörän lanseeraaminen on "oikeutettua".

Podcastissa käytiin läpi seikkoja miten cx 5 eroaa gravelista/tässä tapauksessa asperosta. Varmaan osa pointeista meni minulta ohi ja ymmärtämättä, mutta geometriaeroja oli ainakin bb-dropissa ja  trailissa. Cx 5 on käsittääkseni rungoltaan jäykempi, ja lähempänä vanhaa r5:sta  kuin aspero, joka taas lähempänä r3:sta. Tämä koskee myös stack/reach lukuja. Erot eivät geometrian osalta liene kauhean isoja, "normalisoituna" kokojen vertailuna cx5 on noin 1 cm matalampi keulasta.
Rengastilaa cx5:ssa on ainakin edessä enemmän kuin asperossa.

Vaikutelma oli että Cervelo oli oikeasti kuunnellut Vossia ja Aertia. Samalla on syntynyt myös ihan hieno tarina, joka poikkeaa nykyisestä suunnittelun ja pyörän käyttötarkoituksen valtavirrasta. Vaikka uskon kylläkin että Cervelo on esim.  lisännyt  hieman ylimääräistä rengastilaa, jotta leveämmät gravelrenkaat mahtuisivat alle

----------


## stenu

> ….Vaikutelma oli että Cervelo oli oikeasti kuunnellut Vossia..



Epäilemättä ja benchmarkkeeraus muutenkin tehty huolella. Tuossa Vossin 2018 X-night. Mutta tunnetusti muodit kiertää ympyrää, joten ehkä pieni bb-droppi alkaa jo olla uutuus vuonna 2022  :Hymy: 

E: ja tuolta löytyy Eli Iserbytin viimevuotinen.

----------


## JKO17

^^ Kuinka paljon maantie tai cx geometria noin ylipäätään on muuttunut viimeisten vuosien aikana ? Itse en tiedä mutta mutta veikkaisin että ei kovin paljoa.
Ei nuo 2 pyörää kuitenkaan  ratkaisuiltaan mm. integroituine ohjaamoineen, kaapelivedoiltaan, satulatolppineen, runkojäykkyyksiltään, rengastilavuuksineen taida olla 1:1

lisäys:   esim. canyon infliten geometria ilmeisesti pysynyt samana alusta saakka 2015 lukien

----------


## nure

Juha, tuo sopii FlatBarGravel topicciin oikein hyvin... Teräs tyylikästä...

----------


## stenu

^^ No sepä juuri jäi kysymysmerkiksi, että mikä oli Cervelon uutuusarvo. Siis muu kuin, että se oli Cervelolta uusi pyörä, kun ne ei ennen ole perinteistä cyclokrossaria tehneet.

D:n mallista satulatolppaa Ridleyssä ei ole, mutta jarruletkut siinäkin menee piilossa, kuten Iserbytin fillarista näkyy. Mahdollisiin jäykkyyseroihin en osaa sanoa mitään.

Mutta onhan se toki näppärää, että kun on saatu viimeisen kymmenen vuoden aikana kaikki myymään vanhanaikaiset krossarinsa pois ja ostamaan modernit gg-pyörät, niin seuraavaksi voidaan joukolla myydä ne vanhanaikaiset gg-pyörät pois ja ostaa krossarit. Eikä mua edes haittaisi, jos cx olisikin 2020-luvun gg. Joskin sellainen vähän modernimpi jenkkigeolla varustettu krossari olisi perinteistä eurogeokrossaria parempi yleispyörä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Juha, tuo sopii FlatBarGravel topicciin oikein hyvin... Teräs tyylikästä...



Tietysti, suoralla voi olla vähän kiusallista olla kierojen seurassa.

----------


## nure

^ Jep, mukavaa unohtaa hienot termit jne...

----------


## Ohiampuja

> On hienon näköinen.



Pakko pistää tämä kuva toiseen kertaan, on se niin hieno. Upeata kun seat stays ja vaakaputki kohtaa toisensa noin hienosti. 

Pitkästä aikaa uusi pyörä joka näyttää minunkin silmään hienolta. Ja tuo klassisen näköinen satulatolpan klämppi on piste I:n päälle.  :Hymy:

----------


## #78

Minä tykkään että vaakaputki on vaakaputki eikä vinoputki tai mutkaputki  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

^ Eikös ole aina, muodosta riippumatta? Tietenkin jos retroa/perinteistä hakee niin vaakasuora toimii...

----------


## stenu

> Pakko pistää tämä kuva toiseen kertaan, on se niin hieno. Upeata kun seat stays ja vaakaputki kohtaa toisensa noin hienosti. 
> 
> Pitkästä aikaa uusi pyörä joka näyttää minunkin silmään hienolta. Ja tuo klassisen näköinen satulatolpan klämppi on piste I:n päälle.



Joo nätti, klassinen krossari se on ja hienoa valo löydetty kuvaan. Tosin olis vielä nätimpi ilman tuplaklemmareita. Dropattuihin chainstayhin ja seatstayhin ei mun silmä totu, vaikka Stigmataakin oon kohta jo puol vuotta katsellut ja miettinyt, että pidänkö sen vai myynkö pois.

Funktionaalisessa mielessä nuo edellämainitut on kyllä ihan hyviä keksintöjä.

----------


## paaton

> ^^ No sepä juuri jäi kysymysmerkiksi, että mikä oli Cervelon uutuusarvo. Siis muu kuin, että se oli Cervelolta uusi pyörä, kun ne ei ennen ole perinteistä cyclokrossaria tehneet.
> 
> D:n mallista satulatolppaa Ridleyssä ei ole, mutta jarruletkut siinäkin menee piilossa, kuten Iserbytin fillarista näkyy. Mahdollisiin jäykkyyseroihin en osaa sanoa mitään.
> 
> Mutta onhan se toki näppärää, että kun on saatu viimeisen kymmenen vuoden aikana kaikki myymään vanhanaikaiset krossarinsa pois ja ostamaan modernit gg-pyörät, niin seuraavaksi voidaan joukolla myydä ne vanhanaikaiset gg-pyörät pois ja ostaa krossarit. Eikä mua edes haittaisi, jos cx olisikin 2020-luvun gg. Joskin sellainen vähän modernimpi jenkkigeolla varustettu krossari olisi perinteistä eurogeokrossaria parempi yleispyörä.



Wout vähän tänään näytti, että kyllä se vaan pyörästä on kiinni. Oikea krossari kulkee.

Mutta siis oikeastihhan nämä aidot krossarit olivat katoamassa, koska crossi on vaan marginaalilaji. Suurin osa crossareilla ajavista on ajanut niillä gravellia ja rospuuttoajan ajoa, johon tuo vanha ridleyn geo ja rengastila on vaan huono.

Cervellolla oli hyvä sauma toteuttaa aito krossari, koska laadukas gravelli jo löytyi. Wout on tähti, joka halusi pyörän ilman kompromisseja ja sellaisen myös sai. Woutilla ja Poelilla on huikea rahallinen arvo. 

Nyt cervellon kannattaa tietystikkin käyttää tilanne hyväksi ja naljailla näistä gravellcrossareista ja niiden sloupatuista vaakaputkista, vaikka todellisuudessa se vauhti tietystikkin tulee kuskista. Mutta ei se sitä tarkoita, etteikö uusi cervello voisi olla crossarina kivempi ajaa, vaikka sitä ei kellosta näekkään.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Pitääkö joka julkaisulla olla joku uutuusarvo? Jos joku on tehnyt jo tuotteen X niin kukaan ei saa tehdä saman tyyppistä kilpailevaa tuotetta koska uutuusarvo ei ole riittävä?

----------


## stenu

> Wout vähän tänään näytti, että kyllä se vaan pyörästä on kiinni. Oikea krossari kulkee.
> 
> Mutta siis oikeastihhan nämä aidot krossarit olivat katoamassa, koska crossi on vaan marginaalilaji. Suurin osa crossareilla ajavista on ajanut niillä gravellia ja rospuuttoajan ajoa, johon tuo vanha ridleyn geo ja rengastila on vaan huono.
> 
> Cervellolla oli hyvä sauma toteuttaa aito krossari, koska laadukas gravelli jo löytyi. Wout on tähti, joka halusi pyörän ilman kompromisseja ja sellaisen myös sai. Woutilla ja Poelilla on huikea rahallinen arvo. 
> 
> Nyt cervellon kannattaa tietystikkin käyttää tilanne hyväksi ja naljailla näistä gravellcrossareista ja niiden sloupatuista vaakaputkista, vaikka todellisuudessa se vauhti tietystikkin tulee kuskista. Mutta ei se sitä tarkoita, etteikö uusi cervello voisi olla crossarina kivempi ajaa, vaikka sitä ei kellosta näekkään.



Juu hienosti kulki. (Mutta samaan aikaan Brandt on melko lyömätön Boonella..  :Hymy: )

Pidcockin Pinarello ei ole saanut samanlaista huomiota, mutta likaa hylkivä ajoasu herätti enemmän huomiota kuin kummankaan uudet pyörät. Joskin luulenpa, että Tomppa olis mieluummin jatkanut Spessulla, jos olisi voinut.

----------


## JKO17

Uuden Orbea Terran toimituksista sellaista tietoa, että keväälle tulossa muutama yksittäiskappale ja koko, kaikki My Orbea mallit ja pääosa muista elokuun loppu-loppuvuosi 2022. Tämäkin varmasti komponentti yms. varauksilla
Pyörät jotka tulossa/varattu tuotannosta löytyvät ainakin bikeshop.fi:n sivuilta. Itsellä ei valitettavasti motivaatiota, kärsivällisyyttä tms. tehdä kauppaa nyt pyörästä, joka ajossa kesällä 2023.

----------


## nure

Taitaa olla näköjään trendi että myydään jo vielä seuraavan vuoden malleja. Täytyy olla jotain jumalaista että viitsii odottaa noin kauan pyörää...

----------


## Qilty

> Tuntematta ja tietämättä edellisissä viesteissä mainittuja pyöriä, niin eikö tässä cx 5:ssa ole aika paljon uusia asioita jotta uuden pyörän lanseeraaminen on "oikeutettua".
> 
> Podcastissa käytiin läpi seikkoja miten cx 5 eroaa gravelista/tässä tapauksessa asperosta. Varmaan osa pointeista meni minulta ohi ja ymmärtämättä, mutta geometriaeroja oli ainakin bb-dropissa ja  trailissa. Cx 5 on käsittääkseni rungoltaan jäykempi, ja lähempänä vanhaa r5:sta  kuin aspero, joka taas lähempänä r3:sta. Tämä koskee myös stack/reach lukuja. Erot eivät geometrian osalta liene kauhean isoja, "normalisoituna" kokojen vertailuna cx5 on noin 1 cm matalampi keulasta.
> Rengastilaa cx5:ssa on ainakin edessä enemmän kuin asperossa.
> 
> Vaikutelma oli että Cervelo oli oikeasti kuunnellut Vossia ja Aertia. Samalla on syntynyt myös ihan hieno tarina, joka poikkeaa nykyisestä suunnittelun ja pyörän käyttötarkoituksen valtavirrasta. Vaikka uskon kylläkin että Cervelo on esim.  lisännyt  hieman ylimääräistä rengastilaa, jotta leveämmät gravelrenkaat mahtuisivat alle



Toi cervelo ei vaan olis kovin mukava gravelpyörä, takakolmio näyttää siltä että on turha odottaa joustoa sieltä suunnalta ja lisäks satulatolppaa näkyy noin vähän niin sekään ei jousta. Pyöränä toi on hieno ja varmaan siellä mutasella nurtsilla toimii ja olkapäällä

----------


## JKO17

Jep. Kyllä noissa pyörissä on pakko olla muita kuin geometrisia eroja.

Omassa satunnaisessa  gravelpohdinnassa kävin geometrygeeksin sivuilla läpi koossa M/56 mm.  asperon, 3t:n, cruxin, addictin ja uuden cannondalen sekä vertasin niitä keskenään ja myös canyon infliteen. Jos pelkkää geometriaa katsoo, niin näyttäisi siltä että selkein (ehkä ainoa) ero on bb drop, joka inflitessa samoin kuin cervelo cx5:ssa on 63-64 mm, kun muissa se on 5-10 mm  suurempi. Rengastilassa myös eroja.
Eli jos pelkkä geometria olisi määräävä, niin voisi melkein sanoa että on ihan sama minkä noista ostat, paitsi että cx pyörässä olet muutaman millin korkeammalla ja mahdollisesti joudut ajamaan kapeammilla renkailla tai ei ole mahdollisuutta leveämpiin renkaisiin. Tai sitten voi olla niinkin, että pienet geometriaerot muodostavat yhdessä suuren vaikutuksen. Tai geometriaerot yhdessä pyörän rakenteen, komponenttien,  kuskin ja käytön kanssa muodostavat ne erot kun niitä kuitenkin on ja ilmeisen paljonkin. Itsellä ei noista ole kokemusta.

Kun tätä omaa gravelpohdintaa näin julkisesti olen käynyt läpi, niin todettakoon että itselle tulee kevääksi sitten tuo Inflite 6, jonka päivitän tehomittarilla/polkimilla.

----------


## AnttiL_MTB

> Canyonilta tullut aika kattavasti graveleita myyntiin, eri koossa ja hintaluokissa sekä uusilla väreillä. Saatavuus per heti-tammikuu 2022.
> Mm. alumiininen grail, sramin rival e-tapilla 2.299 ja kuituinen shimanon 2x11 2.599.
> Hinnaston yläpäässä kuituinen grail sramin redillä 6.749.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-bikes/







> Ei kyllä kannata luottaa noihin Canyon:in toimituspäivälupauksiin. Kaveri tilasi 2015 marraskuussa pyörän ja piti saapua maaliskuussa -16. 5* selittelymeilien kera saapui pyörä juhannusviikolla. Ei kannata hävittää vanhaa filoa ennenkuin Canyon on 100% varmasti kotipihassa.



Tilasin tuolloin Alumiinisen Grizlin ja mun pitäis saada se ihan lähipäivinä. Tää onkin mun eka GG-pyörä ja muutenkin toka pyörä maasturin lisäksi, mutta odotan innolla että tällä pääsee heittämään pidempiä lenkkejä niin soralla kuin assullakin. Kesällä kokeilin vähän kaverin GG:tä ja tykkäsin keveydestä, mutta joutuu kyllä totuttelemaan käyräsarvisen ajoasentoon kun en ole elämässäni ennen sellaisella ajanut  :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

^Onnea uudelle hankinnalle. Hyvä pyörä ja joululahja itselle

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nyt olisi Graileja hyllyssä ja toimitusta vielä tälle vuodelle…

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Onko muilla ollut graveleissa 1x voimansiirron kanssa ongelmia ketjulinjan kanssa? Mulla on Canyon Grail alumiiniversiossa 1x11 Shimano GRX600-sarja ja mielestäni eturatas on liian ulkona. Silmämääräisesti arvioituna ketjulinja on suora, kun ketju on takana toiseksi tai kolmanneksi pienimmällä rattaalla. Tästä toki seurauksena, että kevyimmillä vaihteilla eli isoimmilla takarattailla ketju menee jo aika vinossa. Samoin nyt talvikaudella harjoitusvastuksella ajaessa huomaa, että isommilla takarattailla voimansiirto on aika äänekäs. 

Voiko tai kannattaako asialle tehdä mitään? Ekana tuli mieleen, että kampien ja eturattaan väliin jotain prikkoja, että eturatasta saisi sisemmäs. Rungon puolesta on kyllä tilaa. Sitten varmaan tarvisi pidemmät rattaan pultit myös. Harmi että homma on tehtaan jäljiltä pielessä.

----------


## nure

Kannattaa mitata ketjulinja ensin, pitäis kai olla noin 50milliä... Yleensähän spacerit tulee laakerin ja kampien väliin ja hieman outoa että ratasta sisäänpäin koittaa saada...

----------


## ViP

Grx-kammissa on 2.5mm ulompi ketjulinja maantiekampiin verrattuna, mikä vastaa suunnilleen yhtä ratasta. Shimanon mukaan tämä on suunniteltu uusia 142mm takanapoja sekä leveämpiä renkaita silmällä pitäen. Ketjulinjan kaventaminen onnistuu siis ainakin maantiekampiin vaihtamalla. Prikkaviritelmien toimivuudesta en tiedä. Voi olla, että toimii tai voi olla, että eturattaan pultit eivät mene tarpeeksi syvälle kierteeseen, mikä taas johtaa kierteiden porsimiseen. 

1x-systeemit ison skaalan takapakoilla tosin aina kärsivät heikommasta vaihtamisesta jossain määrin, etenkin mitä lyhyemmäksi chainstay on tehty.

----------


## paaton

Minä olen ihan samaa mieltä tuosta. Eli on liian ulkona.

Grx ketjulinja on leveämmällä. Lisäksi 1x ratas laitetaan suoraan 2x ulomman rattaan tilalle. Typerä ratkaisu.
Esimerkiksi ultegran kampiin myytävät 1x rattaat ovat usein offsetillä, jotta ratas tulee vielä keskemmälle.

Heitä kuikkaan se grx kampisarja ja vaihda r8000 kammet vaikkapa wolftoothin rattalla.

----------


## Plaine

Kiinnosti to GRX ketjulinja-asia sen verran, että piti omasta fillarista tarkistaa. 3T racemaxissa noilla GRX600-kammilla ketju on suorassa 5-pienimmällä rattaalla. Isoimmalla rattaalla ehkä vähän karkeampi käynti, mutta eipä tuo ole häirinnyt, kun isointa ratasta tarvitsee sen verran vähän.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Onko muilla ollut graveleissa 1x voimansiirron kanssa ongelmia ketjulinjan kanssa? Mulla on Canyon Grail alumiiniversiossa 1x11 Shimano GRX600-sarja ja mielestäni eturatas on liian ulkona. Silmämääräisesti arvioituna ketjulinja on suora, kun ketju on takana toiseksi tai kolmanneksi pienimmällä rattaalla. Tästä toki seurauksena, että kevyimmillä vaihteilla eli isoimmilla takarattailla ketju menee jo aika vinossa. Samoin nyt talvikaudella harjoitusvastuksella ajaessa huomaa, että isommilla takarattailla voimansiirto on aika äänekäs. 
> 
> Voiko tai kannattaako asialle tehdä mitään? Ekana tuli mieleen, että kampien ja eturattaan väliin jotain prikkoja, että eturatasta saisi sisemmäs. Rungon puolesta on kyllä tilaa. Sitten varmaan tarvisi pidemmät rattaan pultit myös. Harmi että homma on tehtaan jäljiltä pielessä.



Jos takakiekko on road-vapaarattaalla ja rataspakka mallia maasto, niin tarkistaa, että pakan alla on noin 2 millin spaceri. Seuraavaksi alkaisin mittailemaan keskiön seutua.

----------


## paaton

> Kiinnosti to GRX ketjulinja-asia sen verran, että piti omasta fillarista tarkistaa. 3T racemaxissa noilla GRX600-kammilla ketju on suorassa 5-pienimmällä rattaalla. Isoimmalla rattaalla ehkä vähän karkeampi käynti, mutta eipä tuo ole häirinnyt, kun isointa ratasta tarvitsee sen verran vähän.



Niin ja 3T on juuri yksi syypää grx:n leveämmälle ketjulinjalle. Road kammilla tulee äkkiä ahdasta 2x isolla eturattaalla.

Enkä minä nyt tiedä, onko tuo ketjulinja 1x kanssa yhtään huonompi. Ainakin kavereilla on gravellissa ne pienet takarattaat hyvillä keleillä jatkuvaan käytössä. Onpahan suorempi ketjulinja siellä päässä. Jos käyttää edessä ja takana suuria rattaita, niin sitten tuo on varmaan vähän hankala.

----------


## Qilty

> Nyt olisi Graileja hyllyssä ja toimitusta vielä tälle vuodelle…



No täällä odotellaan cf7 sl etappia vielä ennen joulua...

----------


## JKO17

Canyonilla on  ollut aika paljon graveleita tarjolla viime kuukausina.  Minusta Canyonin isona  etuna   tässä markkinassa on heidän verkkosivut ja -kauppa,  josta näkee kaikki tarjottavat ja ostettavat mallit, kuin pääosin muilla merkeillä tarjonta on hajautunut eri liikkeiden nettisivuille. Täälläkin on aika moni ilmoittanut päätyneensä po. merkkiin varmaan myös muistakin syistä kuin tuosta saatavuusasiasta. 
Orbealtakin tuli pari viikkoa sitten viestiä, että he kehittävät/ovat kehittäneet sellaisen palvelun, että pystyisi tarkastamaan yhden sivun kautta eri mallien saatavuuden lähialueen liikkeissä.



Sellainen huomio noista Canyonin graveleista , että niissä näyttäisi  aika monessa olevan  DT Swissin ei- kuluttajamarkkinoille suunnatut vanteet (tai Canyonille räätälöidyt).
Ainakin mallimerkinnät Gravel ln ja Cross ln alkaen mallistoissa ja hiilaripuolella GRC 1100 ja 1600, kun kuluttajamarkkinoilla tarjolla vain  GRC 1400, tai ainakaan minä en ole noita kaupoissa huomannut

----------


## K.Kuronen

Toinen huomio Canyonin graveleissa on mallikohtaisten lokasuojien muotoilu: takaa kaari loppuu kesken siten, että kaikki ajossa lentävä savivelli kulkeutuu keskiön, mahdollisen etuvaihtajan ja osin ketjun päälle. Tuollainen rapakaari kerää renkaasta lentävän saven allensa ja renkaan pyörivä liike siirtää kertyeen ryönän eteenpäin. Sama koskee sohjokeleissä kuraista sohjoa.

Syynä saattaa olla tilan ahtaus, mutta kovin lotisevaan savivelliin vähänkään pidemmäksi ajaksi ei tuolla mielestäni voi mennä.

 Ilman rapakaarta osa lentävästä savesta päättyy kuskin selkään ja peffan alle, jossa kuran suurin haitta on esteettinen ja vähän vähäisempi haitta ajohousujen ja satulankin kuluminen hankauksesta.

Oma versioni on taakse sellainen, joka ulottuu etuosaltaan mahdollimman alas ohjaten renkaan kuljettaman saastan ohi voimansiirron.

----------


## Qilty

> Canyonilla on  ollut aika paljon graveleita tarjolla viime kuukausina.  Minusta Canyonin isona  etuna   tässä markkinassa on heidän verkkosivut ja -kauppa,  josta näkee kaikki tarjottavat ja ostettavat mallit, kuin pääosin muilla merkeillä tarjonta on hajautunut eri liikkeiden nettisivuille. Täälläkin on aika moni ilmoittanut päätyneensä po. merkkiin varmaan myös muistakin syistä kuin tuosta saatavuusasiasta. 
> Orbealtakin tuli pari viikkoa sitten viestiä, että he kehittävät/ovat kehittäneet sellaisen palvelun, että pystyisi tarkastamaan yhden sivun kautta eri mallien saatavuuden lähialueen liikkeissä.
> 
> 
> 
> Sellainen huomio noista Canyonin graveleista , että niissä näyttäisi  aika monessa olevan  DT Swissin ei- kuluttajamarkkinoille suunnatut vanteet (tai Canyonille räätälöidyt).
> Ainakin mallimerkinnät Gravel ln ja Cross ln alkaen mallistoissa ja hiilaripuolella GRC 1100 ja 1600, kun kuluttajamarkkinoilla tarjolla vain  GRC 1400, tai ainakaan minä en ole noita kaupoissa huomannut



Joo, tossa mun tulevassa on noi GRC1600 kiekot ja yrittänyt niitä googlailla. Kehät näyttää samalta ja ovat samoilla mitoilla kun GRC1400, samat "aerodynamics by swisside"-tarrat molemmissa. Mietin oisko noi GRC1600 sit esim 350 navoilla kun GRC1400 on 240navoilla.

Itsekin päädyin rotkoon kun alle 4k€ sai kaiken kuituna, sähkövaihteilla ja semiaerokiekoilla.

----------


## JKO17

^ kehä sama, navat 350:t, painoero vajaa 100 g ? ja ratchet on 18, eli" kiinnitys" 20 asteen välein (1400:ssa ratchet 36/10 astetta), vahva arvaus

----------


## Ohiampuja

Niin se näyttää menevän. Etukiekko on ”normaali” ja takakiekossa eri napa tai vapaaratas. Mutta kuitenkin ihan DT vakio-osaa mihin löytyy manuaalit ja muut ohjeet.

----------


## Qilty

> ^ kehä sama, navat 350:t, painoero vajaa 100 g ? ja ratchet on 18, eli" kiinnitys" 20 asteen välein (1400:ssa ratchet 36/10 astetta), vahva arvaus



Joo, joutuu ostamaan sit heti 54t ratchetin tai edes ton 36t. 20° on hävyttömän hidas

----------


## paaton

> Toinen huomio Canyonin graveleissa on mallikohtaisten lokasuojien muotoilu: takaa kaari loppuu kesken siten, että kaikki ajossa lentävä savivelli kulkeutuu keskiön, mahdollisen etuvaihtajan ja osin ketjun päälle. Tuollainen rapakaari kerää renkaasta lentävän saven allensa ja renkaan pyörivä liike siirtää kertyeen ryönän eteenpäin. Sama koskee sohjokeleissä kuraista sohjoa.
> 
> Syynä saattaa olla tilan ahtaus, mutta kovin lotisevaan savivelliin vähänkään pidemmäksi ajaksi ei tuolla mielestäni voi mennä.
> 
>  Ilman rapakaarta osa lentävästä savesta päättyy kuskin selkään ja peffan alle, jossa kuran suurin haitta on esteettinen ja vähän vähäisempi haitta ajohousujen ja satulankin kuluminen hankauksesta.
> 
> Oma versioni on taakse sellainen, joka ulottuu etuosaltaan mahdollimman alas ohjaten renkaan kuljettaman saastan ohi voimansiirron.



Asiaa. Tuon vuoksi itse jätän mielelläni lokarit pois. Ainoastaan kylmät ja sateiset maantielenkit ovat niitä, joihin tulee valittua pyörä lokareilla. 

Ahterelle tulevan kuran olen kyllä alkanut suojaamaan. Se syö satulan ja housut rikki. Valmiit ass-saverit tosin olivat ahterista. Aina rikki, eikävätkä pysy paikallaan. Pine-line purkista saa tehtyä näppärästi neljä. Nahkapaskalilla reiät, joista läpän saa kiinni pro stealthin pultteihin. Kestää. Pron omia hajoitin ensin kaksi.

----------


## Qilty

> Asiaa. Tuon vuoksi itse jätän mielelläni lokarit pois. Ainoastaan kylmät ja sateiset maantielenkit ovat niitä, joihin tulee valittua pyörä lokareilla. 
> 
> Ahterelle tulevan kuran olen kyllä alkanut suojaamaan. Se syö satulan ja housut rikki. Valmiit ass-saverit tosin olivat ahterista. Aina rikki, eikävätkä pysy paikallaan. Pine-line purkista saa tehtyä näppärästi neljä. Nahkapaskalilla reiät, joista läpän saa kiinni pro stealthin pultteihin. Kestää. Pron omia hajoitin ensin kaksi.



Ootko kokeillu aitoa Ass-saveria?

----------


## paaton

> Ootko kokeillu aitoa Ass-saveria?



Oon joo. Nippusiteellä saa varmistella senkin. Ei oikein istu kaikkiin satuloihin ja satulalaukun kanssa vielä huonommin.

Jos vaan satulan pohjassa on kierteet, niin ei ole mitään järkeä maksaa noista senttiäkään. Tuo wurthin purkista tehty ass-saveri ei hajoa koskaan.
Sitäpaitsi siinä näkyy oma kädenjälki...

----------


## Qilty

> Oon joo. Nippusiteellä saa varmistella senkin. Ei oikein istu kaikkiin satuloihin ja satulalaukun kanssa vielä huonommin.
> 
> Jos vaan satulan pohjassa on kierteet, niin ei ole mitään järkeä maksaa noista senttiäkään. Tuo wurthin purkista tehty ass-saveri ei hajoa koskaan.
> Sitäpaitsi siinä näkyy oma kädenjälki...



Kai huomasit myös sen etupäässä olevan käännettävän lipareen joka ikäänku lukitsee sen? Omat kokemukset on kyllä pelkästään positiivisia nimittäin.

Kivahan se on tietty jos kädenjälki näkyy

----------


## paaton

Potkaisen sen varmaankin irti pyörän päältä/päälle noustessa. Ei siinä lipareet auta.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Aito asssaveri ei ole omissa satuloissa yhtä lukuun ottamatta pysynyt. Käytössä on aika pitkään ollut Zefalin versio: 

https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3850...kalokasuoja-XL

Tuo pysyy liiankin hyvin. Lisäys: ja juuri tuo versio, missä on neljä reikää kiskoa varten.

----------


## Firlefanz

Mikä mielestäsi tekee Zefalin versiosta paremman eli putoamattoman?


Itseltäni on yksi aito ja alkuperäinen Ass Saver ikävästi hävinnyt maantiefillarilla mukulakivipätkää alas rytistellessä. Nythän niissä on *New patented FLIP-TIP™ attachment system* johon Qiltykin yllä viittasi:

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Ne neljä reikää, jotka tarttuvat tiukasti kiskoihin:



Jotta tuo lähtee irti, niin sitä on ensin työnnettävä syvemmälle ja taitettava taaemmat koukut irti. Repimällä lähtee vain voimallla.

----------


## Qilty

> ^Ne neljä reikää, jotka tarttuvat tiukasti kiskoihin:
> 
> 
> 
> Jotta tuo lähtee irti, niin sitä on ensin työnnettävä syvemmälle ja taitettava taaemmat koukut irti. Repimällä lähtee vain voimallla.



Toi on kyl kans hyvä. Tosin talliin sekin helposti hukkuu...

----------


## JKO17

Kävin läpi muutaman gravel/cross road vannetestin, ja tein oheisen listan eri hintaisista vanteista, jotka testien ja paperien perusteella vaikuttaisi ihan kelpo ostoksilta.
Hintahaarukka tuossa  on aika laaja.
Itsellä alustavasti viehkoisi dt swissin cr 1600 tai 1400:t tai max seuraavan hintaluokan zipp 303s. Minulla käyttö olisi max  36-38mm  renkaille. Mistään noista ei ole kokemusta. 


Dt swiss C /G 1800  (300 eur), dt swiss 370 3-kyntinen nämä vapaaratas/vastaavat esim. fulcrum red 900:t on aika monessa gravelpyörässä ensiasennusvanteina jopa tuonne 6-7 teuriin saakka
Dt swiss CR/GR1600 (400 eur), nämä ehkä ensimmäiset kunnolliset päivityssetit, dt swiss 350+18 ratchet
Dt swiss CR 1400  (650 eur),  dt swiss 240 +36 ratchet, ero zippiin alle 300 eur
Zipp 303s (900 eur), 

Näitä seuraavia en ole edes kovin tarkkaan katsellut, mutta olivat positiivisesti esillä niissä testeissä/artikkeleissa mitä selasin

Bontrager Pro  3 V (1.200 eur)
Campagnolo Shamal (1.200 eur)


Dt swiss GRC 1400 (1.500 eur), tämä ehkä jää jonkin verran noiden alumiinivanteisten Dt swissien varjoon kun tuo hintaero on niin suuri
Roval Terra CL (1.700 eur)
Zipp 303 (1.700 eur)
Enve AG (1.800 eur)

Terra CLX, Enve 3.4 AR, Bontrager rsl 37v

----------


## paaton

> Kävin läpi muutaman gravel/cross road vannetestin, ja tein oheisen listan eri hintaisista vanteista, jotka testien ja paperien perusteella vaikuttaisi ihan kelpo ostoksilta.
> Hintahaarukka tuossa  on aika laaja.
> Itsellä alustavasti viehkoisi dt swissin cr 1600 tai 1400:t tai max seuraavan hintaluokan zipp 303s. Minulla käyttö olisi max  36-38mm  renkaille. Mistään noista ei ole kokemusta. 
> 
> 
> Dt swiss C /G 1800  (300 eur), dt swiss 370 3-kyntinen nämä vapaaratas/vastaavat esim. fulcrum red 900:t on aika monessa gravelpyörässä ensiasennusvanteina jopa tuonne 6-7 teuriin saakka
> Dt swiss CR/GR1600 (400 eur), nämä ehkä ensimmäiset kunnolliset päivityssetit, dt swiss 350+18 ratchet
> Dt swiss CR 1400  (650 eur),  dt swiss 240 +36 ratchet, ero zippiin alle 300 eur
> Zipp 303s (900 eur), 
> ...



Minä lähtisin dt 1400 cr suunnalle. Tuohan on kuitenkin jo 22mm sisäleveydellä, joka riittää. 303 zipeissa normi kynsivapari, eli 300e hintaero on aika järkevä.

----------


## paaton

Mutta onhan nuokin painavat. Onkohan muuta eroa 1600gr kuin 240 vs 350 navat?

Jotenkin ei itse enää haluaisi tinkiä ratchet vaparista, mutta painokin saisi pysyä järkevänä. Tuo melkein osoittelee joko kepeitä mtb kehiä, tai kuituisista light bicyclen suuntaan. Merkkikiekoilla haluttu kombo karkaa järkevyyden rajan toiselle puolelle...

----------


## JKO17

cr 1400:t ilmoittu paino 1600 g ja cr 1600 ilmoitetu paino 1709 g
cr vanteen korkeus 25 ja 1600 23
navan mallimerkintä 1400 dicut ja 1600 spline


Ajatuksellinen ongelma tässä on se, että ostamalla inflite 8:n mukana olisi tullut reynoldsin ar 41:t, sram rival sähköt, integroitu hiilikuituohjaamo ja sramin vasemman kammen teho, hintaero  1500 eur   (cross LN, Grx 600, alumiiniohjaamo ja ilman tehoa).  Eli  paljoa ei viitsisi ostaa uusia palikoita.
Tämä muuten koskee käytännössä kaikkia Canyonin  graveleita, eli kauheasti ei kannata alkaa päivitttään vaan ostaa kerralla se itselle "riittävä" malli

----------


## paaton

No tuo 1600gr olisi järkevä. Bikeradarissa mainittiin 1,746g, joka kuulostaa tuon hintaiseen kiekkosettiin aika paljolta.

----------


## JKO17

^Tuossa oli mukana tubelessteipit ja venttiilit sekä levyjarrun lukitusrenkaat. Olisko jossain puolessa välissä ?

Joka tapauksessa tilaus lähti saksanmaalle/cr 1400. Tarjoan virtuaaliset pullakahvit

----------


## paaton

> ^Tuossa oli mukana tubelessteipit ja venttiilit sekä levyjarrun lukitusrenkaat. Olisko jossain puolessa välissä ?
> 
> Joka tapauksessa tilaus lähti saksanmaalle/cr 1400. Tarjoan virtuaaliset pullakahvit



Jep. Kaveri tuota just pähkäili ja päätyi tilaamaan kiinan kiekot zippien tilalle. Kuulostaa hullulta, mutta jollain tapaa tuon ymmärrän. Hyvä merkki vs kunnon navat. Tämä siis maantielle, jossa korkea laippa on tietystikkin tärkeämpää.

----------


## stenu

Mulla on Stigmatassa noi CR 1400:set ja ne on kyllä olleet hyvät. Muistaakseni olivat just karvan alle 1,6 kg XDR-vaparilla. Ainoa moite tulee terävästä vanteen reunasta. Ohutkylkisillä renkailla ei uskalla ihan pienillä paineilla ajella. Sen vuoksi tulee kuitua tilalle, jos Stiggy on mulla vielä ens kesänä. Napojen laadusta en minäkään tinkisi. Mun mielestä niillä on vähintään yhtä iso merkitys ajofiilikseen kuin kehillä. Varsinkin levarivehkeessä, jossa kehillä ei ole merkitystä jarrutustuntuman suhteen.

E: Jos jollain sattuu olemaan mielessä 22-25 sisäleveät, 24-reikäiset kuitukehät, joiden erd on noin 594 mm, niin vinkit kelpaa.

----------


## Plus

Itse mietin DT GRC 1400:tä ,mutta tilasin Far Sportsilta 11.11. alennusmyynneistä kahdet 1300-grammaiset kiekot kotiovelle ja tullattuna samaan hintaan. Toiset niistä ovat 240 EXP -navoilla ja toiset Bitexeillä. Eipä noille kiinakiekoille pärjää speksien puolesta kuin Enve G23 ja Roval Terra CLX, DT:tkin ovat ihmeen painavat.

----------


## JKO17

Bontragerin RSL 37V voisi kuulua tuohon samaan sarjaan.
1.300 g paino kiekkosetille edellyttää varmaankin sellaisia 330 g +- kehiä, toki on se vähän muustakin kiinni

----------


## JKO17

Jatkan tuosta gravelkiekkoasiasta ja niiden painoista, kun se pari päivää sitten kiinnosti minua kovastikin.

Painon puolesta kiekkosetin paino jakautuu jotakuinkin seuraavasti: 
navat: vähän alle 300-450 g, vaikutus vanteiden  painoeroon max 150 g
pinnat: 260-350 g, vaikutus painoeroon vajaa 100 g
kehät: 650 g- 1100 g, vaikutus painoeroon max 450 g

Nämä  lukuja suuruusluokassa


Noita kun sitten yhdistelee niin yksinkertaistaen 
keveimmät :n. 1300 g ja vähän allekin  painoon päästään kun valitsee napa-pinnat-kehä: kevein-kevein-kevein; esim. dt swiss 180/240 + dt aerolite+ hiilarikehä enve g23
painavimmat: n. 1900-2000g puolestaan, yllätys yllätys =painavin-painavin painavin, esim. dt swiss 370 + dt  painava pinna+ alumiinikehä 

Sellaiseen hyvään keskimääräiseen painoon joka näyttäisi olevan n. 1600 g päästään monellakin yhdistelmällä  esim.
- kevyet navat+(kevyet)pinnat+ painava kehä(alumiini tai gravelaero), esim. ostamani dt swiss Cr1400 tai dt swissin aerogravel grc1400
- painavat navat + pinnat+  hiilarikehä, esim. Roval C38

Kiinanvanteiden painon selitys on se,  että niissä on  niin keveät vannekehät joita ei ole muilla valmistajilla  kuin Envellä,  Rovalilla ja Bontragerilla

----------


## Plus

Tässä Far Sports FS30/30 hooked 24/24 CX-rayllä ja Bitexin 6-pulttinavoilla, 1255g. 
Kevyemmät kuin Bora Ultrat tuubiversiona vannejarruille, aikamoista.

----------


## Föhn

punnitusaparaatin tarkkuus riittänee nurellekin.  :Vink: 

Dtswissin crc: stä jäi mukavat muistot vaikka helevetin hintavat olikin. Menee kai rimaa hipoen topikin raameihin. 
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/dt-s...-disc-wheelset 
Alumiinikehäinen, melkein kolme kertaa halvempi, likimain samanpainoinen ER-1400 sen sijaan jäi taloon. Vaikka aika venkula ajettava onkin. Oisko tuossa sitten syy miksi pidän kuitukehää omalle ajoilleni sopivanpana.

----------


## nure

^Ihailtavaa tarkkuutta... FlatBarGraveliin kiekot kyllä haussa mutta hieman halvempia kaipaan ja paino 1500gramman nurkilla riittää...

----------


## duris

> Tässä Far Sports FS30/30 hooked 24/24 CX-rayllä ja Bitexin 6-pulttinavoilla, 1255g. 
> Kevyemmät kuin Bora Ultrat tuubiversiona vannejarruille, aikamoista.



Kevyttä on. Muutaman  kerran on Far Sportin kiekot käynny ostoskorissa, mutta vielä jäänyt ostamatta.

Minkä verran noihin tuli kuluja postit+tullit+alvit sivuilla näkyvän hinnan päälle?

----------


## Plus

^ En osaa sanoa paljonko yksille kiekoille tulee lisäkuluja, mutta kaksille kiekoille posti+tulli+alv olivat 180€

----------


## ViP

Miltä @Plus kiekkojen laatu vaikuttaa? Itsellä ollut liipaisimella 40mm tai 50mm syvät gravelikiekot liipaisimella juurikin bitexin navoilla. Hyvä sisäleveys ja paino houkuttavat.

----------


## ilmapall0

Olen myös katsellut päivitystä G1800-parille vauhdikkaampaan menoon. Näiden esitettyjen vaihtoehtojen lisäksi huokeammassa 400-700€ hintaluokassa katselin Hunt Gravel Race Disc -kiekkoja, joiden 1459g paino kiinnitti huomion DT Swissin tarjontaan vaihtoehtona.   https://eu.huntbikewheels.com/collec...-disc-wheelset

Valmiin setin helppous viehättäisi. Ylipäätään Huntit saaneet hyviä arvosteluja, mutta tästä mallista löytyy huonosti. Kumeiksi mietin Challenge Strada Biancaa 36 millisinä.

----------


## Qilty

> Joo, tossa mun tulevassa on noi GRC1600 kiekot ja yrittänyt niitä googlailla. Kehät näyttää samalta ja ovat samoilla mitoilla kun GRC1400, samat "aerodynamics by swisside"-tarrat molemmissa. Mietin oisko noi GRC1600 sit esim 350 navoilla kun GRC1400 on 240navoilla.
> 
> Itsekin päädyin rotkoon kun alle 4k€ sai kaiken kuituna, sähkövaihteilla ja semiaerokiekoilla.



Tämä on varmaan just näin että nuo Canyonin mukana tulevat GRC1600 kiekot on muuten samat kuin GRC1400 mutta 350navoilla. Ainakin tämän artikkelin perusteella.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/road.cc...s-261832%3famp

----------


## JKO17

Muutamassa viimeisessä viestissä on aika hyvin tullut esille useampi erilainen vaihtoehto  kiekkojen päivittämiselle. Jos ajatellaan sellaista 600 euron summaan joka voisi olla aika keskimääräinen päivityshinta, niin esitettyjä ja ostettuja vaihtoehtoja on ollut ainakin

- Dt swiss CR  1400,  dt swissin napa  + dt swissin alumiini  kehä = 1.600 g
- Hunt Gravel Race: napa  ehkä novatec+ alumiinikehä=  1.450 g 
- Farsport: Bitexin napa+kehä hiilari = 1.255 g

Painerot tulee pääosin kehistä. 

Mitä tuossa sitten haluaa painottaa.  Aika erilaisia kiekkoja siis saatavissa po. rahasummalla. Itse en katsellut muita kuin jo aiemmin mainitsemiani; oma valintani olisi edelleen DT Swiss, eli pääpaino valinnalle tunnettu valmistaja, hyvät navat (voi nuo muutkin olla)  ja hyvät testiarviot.

----------


## Qilty

Jos painoero on pääosin kehällä niin siellähän se eniten tuntuu. Itse en miettis hetkeäkään noiden kolmen välillä vaan soittaisin heti kiinalaiselle.

----------


## nure

^Meikäläisellä pieni ongelma tuo massa joten kaikkein heiveröisimmät jätän väliin, Newmen, Mavic ja Hunt kestänee alla, painot hieman päälle 1500g...

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Jos massaa on, niin itse ainakin jotenkin karsastaisin kevyimpiä, joissa kehä on alumiinia, ainakin jos kiekot tulevat kovaan käyttöön.

----------


## nure

^ Nuo mainitsemani kestää about 120kg pyörineen ja kuskeineen...

----------


## paaton

> ^ Nuo mainitsemani kestää about 120kg pyörineen ja kuskeineen...



Hirvee on kyllä luotto pirkka-alumiiniin.

----------


## JKO17

Nuo kolme mainitsemaani , valmistajan suosittelema painoraja näille malleille. Jokaiselta löytyy myös muita malleja joissa muut rajat

dt swiss cr 1400    130 kg
hunt gravel race    115 kg 
farsport x3 f30/30 105 kg

lisäys:

dt swissillä on käsittääkseni ainoana noista astm luokitus 2 eli "gravelkäyttö" jos sillä jotain merkitystä, ja uskoisin että noista dt swiss painorajojen kanssa ehkä konservatiivisen
Todennäköistä on myös se että dt swissin 500 g aluvanne on kestävämpi kuin huntin 430 g tjsp

lisäys:
vajaa 90 kiloisena en itse ostaisi vannetta jossa maksimisuositukset on 100 tai vähän yli

----------


## stenu

> Hirvee on kyllä luotto pirkka-alumiiniin.



Onneksi alu on halvempi uusia sitten, kun ajaa kiveen. Livenä on tullut nähtyä kuinka Enve paskotaan.

Kuituvanteiden osalta crash replacement -takuu on sellainen asia, joka olisi mun valintaperusteissa aika korkealla. Kun en korkeaa profiilia kaipaa enkä halua, niin WTB:n CZR i23 olisi luultavasti mun tämänhetkinen valinta DT:n navoille ja ainakin taakse ja ehkä eteenkin 28 pinnalla kasattuna ennemmin kuin 24:llä, vaikka siinä vähän ottaakin takkiin sekä vanteen että pinnojen painossa.

^ Dt:n valmiskiekoissa on ne pitemmällä kierteellä varustetut Torx-nippelit ja ainakin aluvanteet on kasattu prikkojen kanssa. Niitten kanssa 24 pinnaakin menettelee, kun ne ei katko nippeleitä kierteen juuresta yhtä herkästi kuin norminippelit ja prikan ansiosta nippelit ei varmasti tule vanteesta läpi.

----------


## paaton

En itsekkään valitsisi gravell käyttöön mitään uberkallista/kevyttä kuitua. Itku on liian kova, kun kehän pamauttaa päreeksi kivikossa. 

Sitten taas ne kivikoiden ajot ovat kivoja, eli kalusto ei kyllä saa olla noissa rajoitteena. 

Mikähän tuo cr1400 kehä on malliltaan? Dt ei tainnut noita jostain syystä ilmoittaa.

----------


## stenu

^ mittojen perusteella RR481.

E: tai ehkä ei sittenkään, kun toi väittää olevansa hooked ja mun mielestä CR 1400:sten vanteissa ei ole minkäänmoista. Ehkä sama ilman sitä?

----------


## duris

> ^ mittojen perusteella RR481.
> 
> E: tai ehkä ei sittenkään, kun toi väittää olevansa hooked ja mun mielestä CR 1400:sten vanteissa ei ole minkäänmoista. Ehkä sama ilman sitä?



Onhan CR1400 myös hooked https://www.dtswiss.com/en/wheels/wh.../cr-1400-dicut

----------


## JKO17

^veikkaan että se on rr 481 (485g ), kun 1600/1800 se olisi r 500 (495g)
Leveys, korkeus ja sisäleveys täsmäisi näin. Alukehät löytyy dt swissin sivuilta, hiilikuitukehät ei.

----------


## nure

Paaton, maantiepyörässä Krysium Pro alut/kuituiset samoilla rajoitteilla kuin esim. CrossMax SLS eikä ole pelottanut, Pirkkaa tai ei...

----------


## paaton

Tuo r500 on jo todella jytky kehä. Rakensin yhdet kiekot noille. Ei voi kyllä edes vertailla kevennys kehiin, joita esimerkiksi wtb tekee alumiinisina.

----------


## Föhn

Dt-Swiss vakuuttaa kyllä minut laadullaan tai paremmin sanottuna sen tasaisuudellaan. Kestävyys tuntuu olevan enemmän kuin kohdallaan vaikka painosakkoa ottaakin kilpailijoihin nähden. Siitäkin huolimatta että kiekkokaupoilla maksun yhteydessä tuntuu kuin joku vetäisi kynttä liitutaululla. 
Seuraavaksi tulee sitten varaosien saatavuus joita löytyy aika kattavasti. Löytyy pinnaa,nippeliä, laakeria, ratsettia päätyholkkia, linkkua jne. Osien saatavuus on pääpiirteittäin aika hyvä. Ostaessani puljun tuotteita, olen ottanut linjan että pinna ynnä muuta huoltoa tai kuluvaa tavaraa löytyy kotihyllystä. Tubelessteipistä ja rätsetin rasvoista tulee kyllä lisäpisteitä.

----------


## Pumafi

Enven takuuasiat on ihan omaa luokkaa. Itse p*askoin omaa hölmöyttäni G27 etukiekon. Uusi kiekko tuli vaihtotakuuna 4:ssä viikossa ja kustannus 0 euroa.

WTB CZR i23 on mulla toisena settinä ja niille luvataan vaihtotakuu, jos rikkoo ajossa. Lisäksi 50% takuu, jos töheltää sököksi esim. kuljetuksessa jne.

----------


## Aakoo

Tosiaan kannattaa valita välineet käytön mukaan. Jos ei riko kamojaan ajamalla, niin ei kannata maksaa 3-5 kertaista hintaa siitä että saa kattavat takuut. Jos taas ajot on rajumpia, niin ehkä sitten kannattaa pohtia asiaa uudemman kerran.

----------


## Föhn

Kappas, känjönillä näytti tulleen runkosettejä Grizlistä saataville. https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...ahmengroesse=S
Ällöharmaa väri kun olisi toinen niin tillausnapukkaa painaisin. Siitäkin huolimatta että bike24: seen siirtyi tukku rahaa. Perskeles sentään.

----------


## Aakoo

^Ero halvimpaan kompliittiin jää aika pieneksi, vain 250€.

----------


## Föhn

No niinhän se jää. Siitä tosiaan miinusta. 250€ voisi kantaa vaikka paikallisen panimon tuotteisiin, jos sattuu olemaan sarja osia hyllyssä. Painaisin nappulaa vieläkin varmemmin jos tuosta framesetistä saisi tiputettua kaikki muut paitsi haarukan,rungon ja ohjainlaakerit.

----------


## JKO17

^tuo satulatolppa on se kaksilehtinen hieman yli 200 ovh , mennee fillaritorilla aika helposti kohtuu hinnalla. Ero siis  senkuin suurenee

Ylipäätään ihme jos Canyon ei nosta noita alkaen hintoja 5-10 %:lla

----------


## Aakoo

Tarkoitin siis, että jos pirteän oranssi väri miellyttää enemmän niin osat ja kiekot myymällä jää kaljaan huomattavasti enemmän.

----------


## Föhn

Juu ymmärsin kyllä. Viimeisestä fillarista myymäni täysin käyttämätön 105 sarja aiheutti vaan liikaa hiusten ohenemista päälaella sekä ennenaikaista harmaantumista. Suomalaiselle kun se pitäisi antaa jos ei nyt ilmaiseksi niin vähintään 60% hinnasta. Kun siirryin ultegroista Sramin rediin, päätin että ultegrasta tulee koriste kirjahyllyyn.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Sen pirteän oranssin kun joskus sais  :Hymy:

----------


## sape87

Joitain aikoja sitten kyselin täältä vinkkejä gravelin ja oikean runkokoon valintaan. Joltain tuli sitten vinkkiä cyclon suuntaan ja sehän se rupes sit kiinnostamaan vaihtoehtona. 
Saako tänne nyt vähän fiilistellä?!


Canyon inflite cf sl 6. Tää väri on ihan sairaan hieno. Sanoisin että livenä vielä jotain toista mitä kuvissa! Nyt odotellaan kesää sit, kun tuskin tulee nastoja hommattua. Polkimet ja jotain rungonsuojateippejä olis ostoslistalla.

----------


## Qilty

> Joitain aikoja sitten kyselin täältä vinkkejä gravelin ja oikean runkokoon valintaan. Joltain tuli sitten vinkkiä cyclon suuntaan ja sehän se rupes sit kiinnostamaan vaihtoehtona. 
> Saako tänne nyt vähän fiilistellä?!
> 
> 
> Canyon inflite cf sl 6. Tää väri on ihan sairaan hieno. Sanoisin että livenä vielä jotain toista mitä kuvissa! Nyt odotellaan kesää sit, kun tuskin tulee nastoja hommattua. Polkimet ja jotain rungonsuojateippejä olis ostoslistalla.



Osta ne nastat vaan, talvi on pitkä.

----------


## sape87

Mulla on fatbike ja kuntopyörä+kinomap talveks, ni sen takia tuskin tulee hommattua.

----------


## ViP

> Joitain aikoja sitten kyselin täältä vinkkejä gravelin ja oikean runkokoon valintaan. Joltain tuli sitten vinkkiä cyclon suuntaan ja sehän se rupes sit kiinnostamaan vaihtoehtona. 
> Saako tänne nyt vähän fiilistellä?!
> 
> 
> Canyon inflite cf sl 6. Tää väri on ihan sairaan hieno. Sanoisin että livenä vielä jotain toista mitä kuvissa! Nyt odotellaan kesää sit, kun tuskin tulee nastoja hommattua. Polkimet ja jotain rungonsuojateippejä olis ostoslistalla.



Onnittelut uudesta pyörästä! Toi oranssi-sini-puna-väritys on kieltämättä todella siisti, varsinkin livenä. Onko uusia kiekkoja tai jotain muuta palikkaa vielä päivityslistalla?

----------


## sape87

Kiitos! Kun nyt polkimet keksis eka. Kyllä mä kesän varmaan tällee ajelen. Sähkötäpäri syö kiekkorahat.

----------


## nure

^^Jotenkin järkyn isolta runko näyttää noilla säädöillä, mikä koko ja kuskin mitta? Eka hankinta itsellä ainakin olisi paremman väriset renkaat, ei retro sovi moderniin pyörään...

----------


## sape87

Pyörä L. Kuski 190cm. Haara 89cm.
Opetellaan eka ajamaan ja katotaan sit päivityksiä. Ikinä kun en oo koskenukkaan tämmöseen pyörään. Hybridillä menty tähän asti.

----------


## JKO17

Hyviä kilometrejä uudella pyörällä. Minulle tulossa samanlainen keväällä. 

Tilaamani DT Swissin CR1400 dicutit tulivat postissa. Varsin asiallinen paketti kaikkine adaptereineen ja lisäosineen.
 Laitoin eilen niihin Challangen Strada Biancat alle. Oli helppo prosessi. 
Speksejä sen verran, että
- kiekot tubelessteipin kanssa shimanon vaparilla 1.634 g
- Strada biancat  380 g  (36:t)
- renkaat 36,5 mm leveät  noilla 23 mm sisäleveillä vanteilla 3 barissa
- kiekkojen kokonaispaino  em. renkailla ja sramin xr 160 mm centerlokeilla 2.675 g + litkut
-lisätään vielä sellainen nippelitieto, että kokonaiskorkeus  on 59 mm

----------


## nure

^Ei pahat kun omat maantiekiekot täydellisenä levyjen ja akseleiden kanssa 2.550g...

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ^^Jotenkin järkyn isolta runko näyttää noilla säädöillä, mikä koko ja kuskin mitta? Eka hankinta itsellä ainakin olisi paremman väriset renkaat, ei retro sovi moderniin pyörään...



Eipäs, tuohan näyttää oikein hienolta. Sekä runko, koko ja renkaat.   :Hymy:

----------


## nure

^Makuasia...

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ^^Jotenkin järkyn isolta runko näyttää noilla säädöillä, mikä koko ja kuskin mitta? Eka hankinta itsellä ainakin olisi paremman väriset renkaat, ei retro sovi moderniin pyörään...



Vähän lisää satulaputkea esiin, niin on parempi...

----------


## Fuuga

> Canyon inflite cf sl 6. Tää väri on ihan sairaan hieno. Sanoisin että livenä vielä jotain toista mitä kuvissa! Nyt odotellaan kesää sit, kun tuskin tulee nastoja hommattua. Polkimet ja jotain rungonsuojateippejä olis ostoslistalla.



Penkin asento vaikuttaisi pikaisella silmäyksellä olevan hieman päin p:tä. Hieno on kyllä pyörä vaikken itse pidäkään tuosta vaakaputken setupista. 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## kaakku

Antakaa K.Kuroselle mitali ja pesti pyöräsuunnittelijana! 100x parempi kuin alkuperäinen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## imartika

sape87 rengaspäivityksiä, kuten muitakin Inflite-käyttäjiä, ohjaa sitten mallin etu- ja takahaarukan kapeus. Edestä muistelisin mitanneeni renkaankohdalta haarukan sisäleveydeksi noin 58 milliä ja takaa alhaalta noin 48 milliä. Pientä haritusta tietty voi olla, mutta nuo on vähimmäismitat M-koossa. Varmaan jonkinlainen väli pitää jättää, onko foorumilaisilla jotain suositusta?

----------


## sape87

> Penkin asento vaikuttaisi pikaisella silmäyksellä olevan hieman päin p:tä. Hieno on kyllä pyörä vaikken itse pidäkään tuosta vaakaputken setupista. 
> 
> 
> -- 
> Murphy elää!



Varmasti on. Kasasin pyörän, satulan korkeuden katoin lähelle oikeeta ja napsin kuvat. Eli säädöt on viel tekemättä.

----------


## sape87

> Vähän lisää satulaputkea esiin, niin on parempi...



Sit ei yllä varpaat enää maahan ja ajaessakin menee jalka suoraks.

----------


## paaton

> Vähän lisää satulaputkea esiin, niin on parempi...



Hyi saakeli  :Hymy:  piti jo ihmetellä, että onko canyon muuttanut mallia.

Tosiaan inflite on komeampi pienemmässä koossa.

----------


## Aakoo

Tuo muokattu Inflite olisi jo ihan ostettavan näköinen, orkkis quasimodo taasen ei.

----------


## JohannesP

Jep väri Canyonin mittapuulla ihan kiva, mutta tuo cx-kantokyhmy vaakaputkessa menee samaan kastiin kuin Canyonin Grailin kaksitaso ohjaustanko. Osa tykkää ja osa ei, itse jälkimmäisen kannalla.

----------


## Nikkke

> sape87 rengaspäivityksiä, kuten muitakin Inflite-käyttäjiä, ohjaa sitten mallin etu- ja takahaarukan kapeus. Edestä muistelisin mitanneeni renkaankohdalta haarukan sisäleveydeksi noin 58 milliä ja takaa alhaalta noin 48 milliä. Pientä haritusta tietty voi olla, mutta nuo on vähimmäismitat M-koossa. Varmaan jonkinlainen väli pitää jättää, onko foorumilaisilla jotain suositusta?



Itsellä 40mm leveet cinturatot tuossa samaisessa pyörässä. Taakse jää sen verran vähän tilaa etten kyllä yhtään leveämpiä laittaisi. Jos kiekko asettuisi keskelle takahaarukkaa niin voisin kuvitella jotain vähän leveempää rengasta.

----------


## nure

Kuronen modifiointi istuu silmään huomattavasti paremmin, pointsit sille ja tuotantoon!

----------


## Taimo M.

Kyllä mä oon paatonin kans samaa mieltä, ei muokkaukselle. Ja kun toi oli jossain muussa kuvassa kelta/musta niin sen olisin valmis ottamaan.

----------


## paaton

Jep, tuo muokattu vinolla vaakaputkella on aivan kauhea, eikä tuo ole ulkonäkökysymys, se on vaan hirveä. 
Itse asiassa tuo kurosen muokkaus on tosi hyvä. Tuosta näkee, miten komea suora vaakaputki oikeasti on.

Tuon kyseisen canyonin hivenen outo ulkonäkö tulee koosta ja nykyisestä setupista, joka tulee takuulla muuttumaan kun pyörällä pääsee ajamaan. Tanko slämmätään matalalle ja kahvat oikeaan asentoon. Satulaa eteenpäin ja nokkaa alas. Jopa alkaakin näyttää paremmalta. Nure the nurisija pääsi vaan puuttumaan uuden pyörän ulkonäköön. Fiksumpi voisi ymmärtää, ettei tuolla ole edes ajettu vielä.

----------


## sape87

Mielipiteitä on monia. Tänään säädin satulan kohilleen ja kävin kilsan verran testiä lumisateessa. On se kevyt hybridin jälkeen. Huomas eron vaikka lumisella kävelytiellä vaan menin. Ja mie ite tykkään tän pyörän ulkonäöstä todella kovasti, ihan unelma. Ja siks tämä ny pääty ostoslistalle. Osatkin on miun käyttöön varmasti riittävät. Päivitetään jos joku alkaa ahistaa.

----------


## paaton

Katsos nure nyt tuota infliteä pienemmässä koossa ja keula slämmättynä. Kukaan ei oikasti pysty väittämään, että tämä olisi hienompi vinolla vaakaputkella...

----------


## sape87

> Jep, tuo muokattu vinolla vaakaputkella on aivan kauhea, eikä tuo ole ulkonäkökysymys, se on vaan hirveä. 
> Itse asiassa tuo kurosen muokkaus on tosi hyvä. Tuosta näkee, miten komea suora vaakaputki oikeasti on.
> 
> Tuon kyseisen canyonin hivenen outo ulkonäkö tulee koosta ja nykyisestä setupista, joka tulee takuulla muuttumaan kun pyörällä pääsee ajamaan. Tanko slämmätään matalalle ja kahvat oikeaan asentoon. Satulaa eteenpäin ja nokkaa alas. Jopa alkaakin näyttää paremmalta. Nure the nurisija pääsi vaan puuttumaan uuden pyörän ulkonäköön. Fiksumpi voisi ymmärtää, ettei tuolla ole edes ajettu vielä.



Tangon säätöön en osaa vielä sanoa mitään koska tämä ny on eka käyrätankonen millä olen nyt päässy edes ajamaan, eikä sen säädöstä ole sen ihmeemmin kokemusta tai tietoa. Jonkun videon vilkasin pikaseen mitä se kantsis olla.
Itseasiassa satula on tuossa kuvassa jo himpun etukenossa...en tiiä miten kuva hämää noin. Eteenpäin siirsin ja jokunen milli oli vara ottaa ylös.

----------


## paaton

> Mielipiteitä on monia. Tänään säädin satulan kohilleen ja kävin kilsan verran testiä lumisateessa. On se kevyt hybridin jälkeen. Huomas eron vaikka lumisella kävelytiellä vaan menin. Ja mie ite tykkään tän pyörän ulkonäöstä todella kovasti, ihan unelma. Ja siks tämä ny pääty ostoslistalle. Osatkin on miun käyttöön varmasti riittävät. Päivitetään jos joku alkaa ahistaa.



Jep. Tosi hieno pyörä. Ensin vähän ihmettelin crossarin valintaa, mutta on siinä ideaa, kun painavampaa pyörää jo löytyy ja ilmeisesti maantiepyörää ei ole?
Tuollainen crossari on oikeasti herkkä ja näppärä pyörä ajaa.

Niin ja jos tulee sopivan luminen talvi, niin nappula pitää lumisella maalla todella hyvin. Paineet vaan matalalle ja kovaa ajoa.

----------


## paaton

> Tangon säätöön en osaa vielä sanoa mitään koska tämä ny on eka käyrätankonen millä olen nyt päässy edes ajamaan, eikä sen säädöstä ole sen ihmeemmin kokemusta tai tietoa. Jonkun videon vilkasin pikaseen mitä se kantsis olla.
> Itseasiassa satula on tuossa kuvassa jo himpun etukenossa...en tiiä miten kuva hämää noin. Eteenpäin siirsin ja jokunen milli oli vara ottaa ylös.




Ei siitä sädöstä kannata mitään paineita ottaa. Asento muuttuu kuin itsestään ajamalla. Normaali tanko/stemmi yhdistelmä oli tosi fiksu valinta ensimmäiseen pyörään.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ^^Jotenkin järkyn isolta runko näyttää noilla säädöillä, mikä koko ja kuskin mitta? Eka hankinta itsellä ainakin olisi paremman väriset renkaat, ei retro sovi moderniin pyörään...



Kuvanmuokkaus oli oikeastaan kommentti tähän vaikutelmaan isosta koosta: sloupattu vaakaputki saa ainakin omaan silmään rungon näyttämään pienemmältä.

----------


## sape87

Ei ole maantiepyörää. Asun pienessä kaupungissa ja syrjäteitä riittää. Halusin säilyttää mahdollisuuden ajella vähän huonompaankin pätkää. Maantiepyörällä nuo pari päätietä alkas kyllä tympimään äkkiä, luulisin.
Hybridi tosiaan löytyy ennenku menee kaupaks. Fatbike on myös ja kohta sähkötäpäri. 

Säätöjen suhteen ajattelin samoin, tulee ajallaan/ajamalla kohalleen.

Meillä on tosi paljon lunta täällä pohjois-karjalassa, yllätyin miten hyvä pito tuolla pienel testillä. Ei yhtää lipsumista.

----------


## paaton

> Kuvanmuokkaus oli oikeastaan kommentti tähän vaikutelmaan isosta koosta: sloupattu vaakaputki saa ainakin omaan silmään rungon näyttämään pienemmältä.



Juu, en olettanutkaan että pitäisit tuota muuten hienona. Tosi hyvä muokkaus kyllä. Näkee, miten paljon vaakaputki vaikuttaa ulkonäköön. 

Inflitessä tuo rungon koko ja kuskin mittasuhteet jostain syystä korostuvat ulkonäköön, vaikka moni muukin filari on parhaan näköinen s/m koossa suht pitkälle kuskille säädettynä.

----------


## nure

Paaton,  kehuin Kurosen versiota ja omaan silmään sloupattu sopii paremmin. Kun aloittanut 80luvulla maantie- maastopyörällä niin ei moisesta voinut edes haaveilla... Tuo originaali vaikuttaa hyvin kolholta...

----------


## moukari

> Jep. Tosi hieno pyörä. Ensin vähän ihmettelin crossarin valintaa, mutta on siinä ideaa, kun painavampaa pyörää jo löytyy ja ilmeisesti maantiepyörää ei ole?
> Tuollainen crossari on oikeasti herkkä ja näppärä pyörä ajaa.
> 
> Niin ja jos tulee sopivan luminen talvi, niin nappula pitää lumisella maalla todella hyvin. Paineet vaan matalalle ja kovaa ajoa.



Siisti värivalinta kyllä. Tuohon taitaa mennä 40 mm rengas, joten sillähän ajelee sorateitä maailman tappiin. Cyclolla ajelee kyllä maantietäkin hyvin.

----------


## Qilty

> Katsos nure nyt tuota infliteä pienemmässä koossa ja keula slämmättynä. Kukaan ei oikasti pysty väittämään, että tämä olisi hienompi vinolla vaakaputkella...



Tossa toki nuo syvät kiekot ja integroitu ohjaamo vaikuttaa ulkonäköön paljon.

Tätä kyseistä mallia hetken harkitsin itekkin. Tais vaan olla pinkki. Mut rengastilan takia päädyin kuitenkin grailiin.

----------


## nikkesi

Mikäs Grailissa max rengas. Ainakin omaan kuituseen Infliteen mahtuu ihan ok 42 mm mara Wintteri taakse. Etten menisi varmaan 2.1 tuumainen.

----------


## Qilty

> Mikäs Grailissa max rengas. Ainakin omaan kuituseen Infliteen mahtuu ihan ok 42 mm mara Wintteri taakse. Etten menisi varmaan 2.1 tuumainen.



No nyt kun näitä lukee, niin niihin menee varmaan saman kokoiset. En siis edes selvitellyt mitkä sinne infliteen menisi, veikkasin vain että tuskin paljoa yli sen 35mm kun on kuitenkin UCI cyclo. Grailissa varmaan aikalailla se 45mm maksimi eikä jää juuri tilaa, varsinkaan chainstayn kohdalla.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Juu, en olettanutkaan että pitäisit tuota muuten hienona. ...



Mä en oikein syty Canyonin muotoihin muutenkaan, eikä vaakaputken mutka oikein sytytä, mutta ymmärrän sen tarkoituksen, vaikka en osakaan arvioida sen toimivuutta. Olen kuitenkin edelleen sitä mieltä, että ainakin isommassa rungossa mutka korostaa rungon korkeutta.

----------


## nure

^ Itse en kyllä löydä mitään yhtälöä tuolle kamelin kyttyrälle, tekee tosiaan rungosta ison näköisen ja ruman. Itse myös miettisin muniani ja standoveria... Makuasioita tietenkin kaikki...

----------


## duris

> ^ Itse en kyllä löydä mitään yhtälöä tuolle kamelin kyttyrälle, tekee tosiaan rungosta ison näköisen ja ruman. Itse myös miettisin muniani ja standoveria... Makuasioita tietenkin kaikki...



Kuulemma jotkut ajaa cyclocrossarilla cyclocrossia. Kannattaa kokeilla, ehkä siinä keksii syyn.

----------


## Arosusi

> ^ Itse en kyllä löydä mitään yhtälöä tuolle kamelin kyttyrälle



Vinkki: pyörän kantaminen.

----------


## JKO17

Canyon käyttää noissa omissa kuvissa M-koon Infliteä, jonka vaakaputki on noin 3 cm matalammalla kuin  L:n koon, joka vissiin tuo Sape87 pyörä.

Inflitessä on tuosta  mutkasta johtuen tai se mahdollistaa "suoran" ja korkean vaakaputken , jossain kuvissa melkein näyttää siltä että vaakaputki nousisi satulaa kohti mentäessä. Perusteenahan tuossa on helpompi kannettavuus ja sitten saatu satulatolppaa myös lisää näkyviin/joustoa

Muilla merkeillä siinä on jonkin verran kulmaa eli Infliten vaakaputki on  varmaankin oikeastikin pari cm korkeammalla tuon mutkan edessä kuin esim. cruxissa tai siinä uudessa cervelossa. Minusta Inflite ei näytä enempää korkeammalta (kuin mitä se on) kun muut mainitut, jos vertaa saman kokoisia ja samalla setupilla olevia. 

Minä pidän tuota muotoa neutraalina/jopa onnistuneena  ja rohkeana jossa kuitenkin perusteena selkeä ajatus

lisäys: tuli vähän toistoa kun en huomannut että kyttyräasiaan oli jo vastattu

----------


## paaton

Niin ja itse voisin haluta vastaavan kyttyrän ihan gravelliinkin. Nämä slouppihirviöt syövät kaiken tilan kolmion sisältä.

Jos esimerkiksi tuota infliten kuvaa katsoo, niin siihen mahtuisi isot juomapullot ja reippaan kokoinen laukku vielä ylös.

----------


## Föhn

Joo liiallinen slouppi on kyllä hirveän näköinen. Muistuttaa liiaksi maastopyörää. Mulle on joskus jopa vittuiltu spessun rungon olevan maastopyörään tehty maantiepyörä. En traumatisoitunut. Inflite miellyttää kyllä silmää pääosin. Vaakaputken alla olevaa reilua tilaa pulloille ja se että fillarin saa olkapäälle, osaan arvostaa.

muoks. Fillareissa eniten silmä sairastaa siinä että on kasa spacereitä stongan alla ja suorastaan pahoinvoivaksi saa että niitä on samanlainen kasa stongan päällä.

----------


## Föhn

> Hyviä kilometrejä uudella pyörällä. Minulle tulossa samanlainen keväällä. 
> 
> Tilaamani DT Swissin CR1400 dicutit tulivat postissa. Varsin asiallinen paketti kaikkine adaptereineen ja lisäosineen.
>  Laitoin eilen niihin Challangen Strada Biancat alle. Oli helppo prosessi. 
> Speksejä sen verran, että
> - kiekot tubelessteipin kanssa shimanon vaparilla 1.634 g
> - Strada biancat  380 g  (36:t)
> - renkaat 36,5 mm leveät  noilla 23 mm sisäleveillä vanteilla 3 barissa
> - kiekkojen kokonaispaino  em. renkailla ja sramin xr 160 mm centerlokeilla 2.675 g + litkut
> -lisätään vielä sellainen nippelitieto, että kokonaiskorkeus  on 59 mm



Nuo on hyvät kiekot. Varsinkin kun ottaa hinnan huomioon. Kokonaispainosta voi halutessaan saada 60-70 grammaa pois vaihtamalla levyt noin satagrammasiin.

----------


## nure

Arosusi, jos ei jaksa kantaa ilman moista alle kymmen kiloista taakkaa niin kannattaa treenata...

----------


## Föhn

Painostahan se ei ole kiinni vaan hallinnasta.

----------


## Homelite

> Joitain aikoja sitten kyselin täältä vinkkejä gravelin ja oikean runkokoon valintaan. Joltain tuli sitten vinkkiä cyclon suuntaan ja sehän se rupes sit kiinnostamaan vaihtoehtona. 
> Saako tänne nyt vähän fiilistellä?!
> 
> 
> Canyon inflite cf sl 6. Tää väri on ihan sairaan hieno. Sanoisin että livenä vielä jotain toista mitä kuvissa! Nyt odotellaan kesää sit, kun tuskin tulee nastoja hommattua. Polkimet ja jotain rungonsuojateippejä olis ostoslistalla.



On muuten omaan silmään helvetin hieno väri! Täytyypä tutustua tarkemmin, tässä voisi hyvin olla työmatka- KTM Canicin seuraaja.

----------


## ViP

Ite kyllä "tykkään kyttyrästä". Helppo heittää olalle, kun vaakaputken alla on tilaa ja pyörä pysyy olalla ilman tukemista. Ulkonäöllisesti jakaa mielipiteitä, mutta mulle se on se ja sama, mitä joku muu tykkää mun pyörästä.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Arosusi, jos ei jaksa kantaa ilman moista alle kymmenkiloista taakkaa niin kannattaa treenata...



Mikä ihmeessä sai sinut ajattelemaan moista?! En minäkään ole ajanut cyclo-crossia, jalkautunut, nostanut pyörää olalleni, jatkanut matkaa juosten ja kenties vielä hypännyt esteen yli, mutta luulen ymmärtäväni että ratkaisulla on ajettu takaa samaa kuin tässä pyörässä:

----------


## nure

^ Yhä samaa mieltä, kun kannan pyörän kolmanteen kerrokseen niin en tosiaan kaipaa moisia modifointia sen vuoksi...

----------


## JKO17

> Nuo on hyvät kiekot. Varsinkin kun ottaa hinnan huomioon. Kokonaispainosta voi halutessaan saada 60-70 grammaa pois vaihtamalla levyt noin satagrammasiin.



Kiitos. Nuo sramit oli jostain jäänyt niin laitoin vain kiinni. Tässä tapauksessa hinta noilla hujakoilla oli tavallaan määräävä, eli hain Inflite 6:een  parannuskiekkoja, mutta kuitenkin sen hintaisia jossa ei yhteenlaskettuna aleta kolkuttelemaan 8:n tai 9:n hintoja.

Canyon on minusta  hinnoitellut nuo Inflitet, Grailit ja Grizlit aika houkuttavasti ja koukuttavasti sinne vajaa 4-5 teuriin asti. Ja voisi sanoa että lähes kaikki täyttävät sellaisen yleisen "hyvä ostos" määrittelyn jos nyt ei ole mitään po. merkkiä, ulkonäköä tms. vastaan.

Inflite 6: 2.100 eur =  hiilarirunko + grx 1x11 + perusvanteet
Infllte 8: laita 1.500 lisää, niin voimansiirto sähköiseen sramin rivaliin + reynoldsin ar41 hiilarivanteet+ hiilariohjaamo+vasemmanpuoleinen sramin tehomittari
Inflöite 9: laita 1.300 lisää, niin voimansiirto di2 ultegra grx 2 x 11+ dt swiss crc 1400 vanteet+  kevyempi runko+ satulatolppa

ja näin vähän kuin huomaamatta mutta helposti perustellen  pyörän hinta on yli kaksinkertaistunut. Mutta myös, että kun olen nyt ostanut Inflite 6:n niin aika vaikeaa on heti ostaa 1.700 euron  ZIPP 303:ia tai vastaavia

----------


## Föhn

^ Järkevää ajatusta. 

Mullahan voi fillarinrunko vaihtua mutta kiekot ( 3 eri settiä ) satulaputki ja satula pysyy talossa. Fillari saa siis olla periaatteessa osiltaan kehnompi kun ne kuitenkin vaihdetaan noihin luottopeleihin.

----------


## Firlefanz

> ^ Yhä samaa mieltä, kun kannan pyörän kolmanteen kerrokseen niin en tosiaan kaipaa moisia modifointia sen vuoksi...



Nyt täytyy kysyä oletko tahallasi pölvästi :Sarkastinen:  Eihän pyörän kantamisella kerrostalon portaissa ole yhtään mitään tekemistä tämän asian kanssa! Kysehän on hyvin selvästi ja yksiselitteisesti siitä miten pyörä sujuvimmin, nopeimmin ja varmimmin siirtyy kantoasentoon joka parhaiten ja vaivattomimmin mahdollistaa juoksemisen ja hyppimisen. 

Kyllähän kaikki se onnistuu iilman erikoisratkaisujakin, mutta pienet erot voivat ratkaista paljonkin silloin kun mennään oikeasti kovaa. 

Meille portaiden nousijoille on ihan yhden tekevää minkälaisilla otteilla ja miten pyörää kannamme. Eihän meillä enää ole ajotietokonekaan päällä, joten mahdollinen nopeus tai hitaus ei edes näy Stravassa!

----------


## Föhn

Ikä ei aina tuo viisautta saattaa päteä nuren kohdalla.  :Vink:  voihan se olla inttämisen tarvettakin.

----------


## leecher

Kovasti lähellä ”add to basket” napin painaminen. Puolesta vastaan vaihtoehtoja tälle?

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...nfarbe=YE%2FBK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kaakku

Mun on tosi vaikeeta ymmärtää tota kiinteää ohjaustankoa. Ei voi säätää korkeutta, ei voi säätää tangon kulmaa, ei voi vaihtaa stemmin pituutta. Plus se on hemmetin ruma.

Muutenhan pyörä lienee ihan hyvä.

----------


## Qilty

> Mun on tosi vaikeeta ymmärtää tota kiinteää ohjaustankoa. Ei voi säätää korkeutta, ei voi säätää tangon kulmaa, ei voi vaihtaa stemmin pituutta. Plus se on hemmetin ruma.
> 
> Muutenhan pyörä lienee ihan hyvä.



Ei tarvii säätää ku on niin hyvä.

----------


## Qilty

> Kovasti lähellä ”add to basket” napin painaminen. Puolesta vastaan vaihtoehtoja tälle?
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...nfarbe=YE%2FBK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Osta. Mä olen nyt reilun satkun ajanut tuon Etap versiolla.

----------


## Föhn

> Mun on tosi vaikeeta ymmärtää tota kiinteää ohjaustankoa. Ei voi säätää korkeutta, ei voi säätää tangon kulmaa, ei voi vaihtaa stemmin pituutta. Plus se on hemmetin ruma.
> 
> Muutenhan pyörä lienee ihan hyvä.



Kuinka monta kertaa ajokauden aikana tai vaikkapa pyörän omistamisen aikana vaihtelet stemmiä?

----------


## tchegge_

Miten toi ohjaamohomma noissa muuten menee? Voiko tilatessa määritellä listalta itselle parhaiten sopivan tankottimen vai onko se se mikä sieltä tulee? 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Miten toi ohjaamohomma noissa muuten menee? Voiko tilatessa määritellä listalta itselle parhaiten sopivan tankottimen vai onko se se mikä sieltä tulee? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla



Ainakin tuossa aiemmin kuulin kommennteja, että canyon olisi muuttanut tankopolitiikkaa. Tankoa ei saisi enää vaihtaa ilmaiseksi. Ennenhän se onnistui vielä kokeilemisen jälkeenkin.

Eli käytännössä tuo tangon hinta pitää lisätä aina pyörän hintaan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Eli käytännössä tuo tangon hinta pitää lisätä aina pyörän hintaan.



Eli alkuperäinen ei koskaan ole sopiva  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Eli alkuperäinen ei koskaan ole sopiva



Ei ainakaan minulle  :Hymy:  Nehän ovat noissa tolkuttoman leveitä joka koossa.

----------


## Föhn

Kuinka kapealla oikein ajat? 40cm? 20cm?

----------


## leecher

> Osta. Mä olen nyt reilun satkun ajanut tuon Etap versiolla.



Onko välitykset riittänyt yhdellä eturattaalla? Olihan siinä versiossa myös kuitukiekot?

----------


## Föhn

Eikö etapeissa ole 10-44? Tuon luulisi kyllä riittävän.

----------


## nure

Kiinteä kyllä saattaa olla hyvinkin ongelmallinen jos johonkin tottunut tai on jotain "terveydellisiä vaivoja" kuten täältä usein kysellään. Vaikka tyylikkäitä niin ei jatkoon välttämättä... Ja painavakin on...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ei ainakaan minulle  Nehän ovat noissa tolkuttoman leveitä joka koossa.



Varmaan siksi oot jatkuvasti turvallaan.

----------


## Föhn

Eikö sitä kiinteää saa irti? Onko se hitsattu paikoilleen? No tosipuheessa sitten kannattaa haku siirtää perinteisemällä tavalla toteutettuun pyörään jos integroitu ohjaamo haittaa. Yksinkertaista. 

Grailin ohjaamon painosta ei tietoa mutta ajoasentoja tuollainen tuntuisi tarjoavan normaalia stonga+stemmi pari lisää. Näkisin varsin hyvänä optiona. 
 Känjönin H31 ohjaamo painaa muistaakseni 38 leveänä ja 80 stemmillä 290g. 40 leveänä ja kympin stemmillä 316g eli eivät ole höyheniä mutta eivät ole tilastokärjessä mitä painoon tulee. Roval Alpinist 40 leveänä 90 stemmillä muistaakseni 240g.

----------


## paaton

> Kuinka kapealla oikein ajat? 40cm? 20cm?



40cm on gravelliin ok. Alaote voisi olla leveämpikin.

----------


## paaton

> Varmaan siksi oot jatkuvasti turvallaan.



Voi olla, mutta itse luulen että kaatoja tulee vain enemmän kun ajaa enemmän.

----------


## kaakku

> Kuinka monta kertaa ajokauden aikana tai vaikkapa pyörän omistamisen aikana vaihtelet stemmiä?



Muutamia kertoja. Nytkin testailen onko 9cm vai 10cm stemmi parempi. Aloitin uuden vuoden kunniaksi venyttelyrutiinin, joka tulee todennäköisesti näkymään tangon alempana sijaintina. Toki kuitukeken putki täytyy lyhentää sopivaksi, jos muutokset ovat isompia, joten ei "normaali" ohjaamokaan aivan rajoitteeton ole.

Lisäksi myös bikepacking-reissulle lähtiessä voi olla kiva nostaa tankoa kääntämällä stemmi plussakulmaan. 

 Oletan myös että pyörä hankitaan pidemmäksi ajaksi kuin yhdelle ajokaudelle.

----------


## paaton

Kyllä se asento ja mielihalut tosiaan muuttuvat. Itsekkin olen vaihdellut gravelliin useasti stemmiä. Tänä talvena palasin takaisin lyhempään.

 Nyt tekisi mieli kokeilla stongaa, jossa enemmän flarea.

----------


## Aakoo

> Eikö sitä kiinteää saa irti? Onko se hitsattu paikoilleen? No tosipuheessa sitten kannattaa haku siirtää perinteisemällä tavalla toteutettuun pyörään jos integroitu ohjaamo haittaa. Yksinkertaista. 
> 
> Grailin ohjaamon painosta ei tietoa mutta ajoasentoja tuollainen tuntuisi tarjoavan normaalia stonga+stemmi pari lisää. Näkisin varsin hyvänä optiona. 
>  Känjönin H31 ohjaamo painaa muistaakseni 38 leveänä ja 80 stemmillä 290g. 40 leveänä ja kympin stemmillä 316g eli eivät ole höyheniä mutta eivät ole tilastokärjessä mitä painoon tulee. Roval Alpinist 40 leveänä 90 stemmillä muistaakseni 240g.



"Ongelma" Grailissa on se, että koko pyörä on suunniteltu kyseisen tangon ehdoilla eikä siihen voi laittaa mitään muuta tankomallia. Itseäni tämä haittaisi, varsinkin kun on aika ruma kötöstys eikä oikestaan tuo yhtään mitään etua, ja onko uusia tankoja edes saatavilla ja miten jos vaikka pannuttaa ja menee rikki? Canyonin mallistosta itse suuntaisin katseen Grizliin.

----------


## paaton

Nykyään monella valmistajalla on näitä semi-integroituja malleja. Kaapelit sisällä, kliini ulkonäkö, mutta stemmi edelleen vaihdettavissa, tosin standardit ei käy.

Tuo mielestäni aika hyvä välimuoto.

----------


## Föhn

^^ juu toi on totta. Uskoisin kanjonin kyllä uuttakin tarjoavan rikkoutuneista vaikka tuotekattauksessa sitä ei erikseen olekaan. Oma kommentointini koski lähinnä yleisesti näitä integroituja ohjaamoita.

----------


## Föhn

> Nykyään monella valmistajalla on näitä semi-integroituja malleja. Kaapelit sisällä, kliini ulkonäkö, mutta stemmi edelleen vaihdettavissa, tosin standardit ei käy.
> 
> Tuo mielestäni aika hyvä välimuoto.



On joo. Ottaisin mielelläni jos runko sallisi hydeletkujen täydellisen piilottamisen.

----------


## leecher

Itselleni tuo Grail tulisi täyttämään aukkoa hiekkatie/ maantie ajeluihin, kun suurin osa tunneista menee maastoon. Maantiepyörän (s-works tarmacin) myin pois kaksi vuotta sitten kun sillä tuli ajettua pelkästään tehoja. Nyt kiinnostaa myös tuo hiekkateiden ajaminen, mihin täpäri ei ole se paras mahdollinen keksintö. Tuossa Grailisissa olisi omasta mielestä kyllä hinta/ laatu kohdallaan. Pitäisi vaan päästä testaamaan XL-kokoista jossain.

----------


## JohannesP

Noniin nyt kun saatiin kokotietokin niin 46 cm tanko on oikeasti leveä mikä kannattaa pitää mielessä jos kerran näitä ei nykyään saa vaihdettua. 

Mielummin sitä flarea ottaisi tankoihin niin ei olisi normiajossa purje. Gravelissa riittäisi ihan 42 cm tankokin jos tottunut kapeaan.

----------


## leecher

> Noniin nyt kun saatiin kokotietokin niin 46 cm tanko on oikeasti leveä mikä kannattaa pitää mielessä jos kerran näitä ei nykyään saa vaihdettua. 
> 
> Mielummin sitä flarea ottaisi tankoihin niin ei olisi normiajossa purje. Gravelissa riittäisi ihan 42 cm tankokin jos tottunut kapeaan.



Tarmacissa taisi olla 44cm minkä kanssa tuli kyllä ihan hyvin toimeen.

----------


## WECLIMITS

> Itselleni tuo Grail tulisi täyttämään aukkoa hiekkatie/ maantie ajeluihin, kun suurin osa tunneista menee maastoon. Maantiepyörän (s-works tarmacin) myin pois kaksi vuotta sitten kun sillä tuli ajettua pelkästään tehoja. Nyt kiinnostaa myös tuo hiekkateiden ajaminen, mihin täpäri ei ole se paras mahdollinen keksintö. Tuossa Grailisissa olisi omasta mielestä kyllä hinta/ laatu kohdallaan. Pitäisi vaan päästä testaamaan XL-kokoista jossain.



Ajelin Graililla vuokrapyöränä parin päivän ajan jokin aika sitten. Tykkäsin todella paljon, erityisesti ohjaamosta. Valitsemani pyörä M kokona oli alakantissa ulottuvuuksiini nähden. Tämä sai aikaan sen, että ajoasento oli turhan agressiivinen omaan makuun. Normaalisti ongelma olisi tietysti korjattu pienillä viilauksilla stemmin kulmiin ja pituuksiin mutta tämä ei fiksatulla ohjaamolla oikein tule kysymykseen. Iso peukku pyörälle mutta kunnon koeajo alle ennen tilin veloitusluvan antoa.

----------


## Qilty

> Onko välitykset riittänyt yhdellä eturattaalla? Olihan siinä versiossa myös kuitukiekot?



On riittänyt. Ja hypyt vaihteiden välillä on pieniä, paitsi jollain 3 tai 4 isoimmalla rattaalla. Muuten on samat osat kun Di2 versiossa. 

Di2 itsekin harkitsin kun di2 napit saa ohjaamaan garminia, mutta se oli ainoa etu omaan makuun eikä mielestäni ihan 750€ arvoinen.

Mutta niinku täällä on sanottu niin hyvähän se on käydä koeajamassa jos vaan onnistuu, itse olisin ottanut väärän koon(liian ison) jos en olisi päässyt kokeilemaan ensin, olin just kokojen välissä Canyonin laskurilla.

----------


## Föhn

Nämä kun saisi halutessaan ohjaamaan Garminia niin olisin tyytyväinen.

----------


## leecher

Okei, kiitos infosta. Mulla on koko siinä XL:ssä Canyonin mittarin mukaan. Pituutta ja inseamia saa laittaa 3-4cm lisää että hyppää 2XL kokoon. 
Sramilla etuna johdoton asennus vs. Shimano. Ihmettelen kyllä tuota hintaeroa noissa kahdessa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Qilty

> Nämä kun saisi halutessaan ohjaamaan Garminia niin olisin tyytyväinen.



Tai vastaavasti 1x systeemissä se viiksien yhtäaikainen painaminen vois kelata sivuja...tästä löyty netistä juttuakin ja taitavat puhua eri kieltä niin ei onnistu. Niinkuin ei onnistu noilla blipseilläkää.

----------


## makton

Ainakin GRX:n di2:ssa ne napit on niin tunnottomat ja hankalat käyttää, että ovat jääneet käyttämättä.

Itseä häiritsee noissa integroiduissa ohjaamoissa, että pitkä jalkaisena ja lyhyt selkäisenä, ja hieman selkäongelmaisena, oikeastaan missään pyörässä ei vakio stemmi ole ollut sopiva, jolloin sitä on jälkikäteen huomattavasti vaikeampi vaihtaa.

----------


## Laerppi

Kyllähän tuo Grail on lähes täydellinen pyörä! Todella onnistunut muotoilu ja tankoratkaisu!

----------


## petewow

> Ainakin GRX:n di2:ssa ne napit on niin tunnottomat ja hankalat käyttää, että ovat jääneet käyttämättä.
> 
> Itseä häiritsee noissa integroiduissa ohjaamoissa, että pitkä jalkaisena ja lyhyt selkäisenä, ja hieman selkäongelmaisena, oikeastaan missään pyörässä ei vakio stemmi ole ollut sopiva, jolloin sitä on jälkikäteen huomattavasti vaikeampi vaihtaa.



Mielenkiintoista.. Mun mielestä GRX:n napit on todella hyvät ja paljon järkevämmässä paikassa, kuin Ultegran kahvan päällä olevat napit.

----------


## Föhn

> Tai vastaavasti 1x systeemissä se viiksien yhtäaikainen painaminen vois kelata sivuja...tästä löyty netistä juttuakin ja taitavat puhua eri kieltä niin ei onnistu. Niinkuin ei onnistu noilla blipseilläkää.



Eihän se onnistu. Harmi. Vaikka en edes varsinaisesti niitä tarvitsekaan, niin olisihan se kiva jos blipseille voisi halutessaan määritellä jonkun funktion.

----------


## Qilty

Joo, ei auta kun ite painella niitä garminin nappeja

----------


## paaton

> Joo, ei auta kun ite painella niitä garminin nappeja



Tai jättää painamatta. Jokos kerroin, kun katkaisin lapaluuni vedon jälkeen LAP-nappia painaessa  :Hymy: 

Nykyään onneksi edgeen saa tehtyä treenit suoraan, eikä nappeja tarvitse enää oikeastaan painella.

----------


## garde

Etsinnässä n. 2k€:n graveli maantie/hiekkatiekäyttöön. (esim Basso Tera, Focus Atlas 6.7 tai Canyon Grail Al 7). Kokemuksia, muita suosituksia? Canyonin saatavuus vaan mietityttää. 1x-vaihteisto etusijalla.

----------


## paaton

https://www.bike24.com/p2574027.html

Tuolla näyttää saavan jo kuituista cubea shimanon osilla.

----------


## Hokku

> Etsinnässä n. 2k€:n graveli maantie/hiekkatiekäyttöön. (esim Basso Tera, Focus Atlas 6.7 tai Canyon Grail Al 7). Kokemuksia, muita suosituksia? Canyonin saatavuus vaan mietityttää. 1x-vaihteisto etusijalla.



Minulla oli Grail AL 7 2x vaihteilla ja oli hyvä tuohon käyttöön. Sillä oli mukava ajaa assulla ja hiekkatiellä. Huonommalla alustalla ei ehkä paras vaihtoehto. Vaihdoin kuituiseen Grizliin, kun tykkäsin Graalin ajoasennosta ja ajattelin Grizlin olevan vielä parempi ja koska sain haarukkaan kiinnikkeet.

Objektiivisesti tuplahintainen Grizl varmaan onkin parempi, mutta asfaltilla se ei ole yhtä hauska ajaa. Pidempi takahaarukka ja hitaampi ohjaus tekee siitä junamaisemman. Tärinät se suodatta paremmin pois ja on vakaampi ja turvallisempi, jos poikkea soralta sivupolulle. Välillä olen miettinyt downgreidaamista Grailiin, mutta senkin hinta noussut melkein 500€.

----------


## JKO17

Onko porukalla ajatuksia tai mielipiteitä ohjaustangoista.

Pro vibe ja PLT sarjaa katselin, sekä Dedaa  ja joitain Ritcheyn malleja.
 Maantiepyörän/-pyörämäistä ohjaustankoa Infliteen,  hiilaria ja hintaluokka n.200 (droppi varmaan 125-130 ja reach 70-80)
Pro Viben stemmi on jo olemassa

----------


## paaton

4cm flarea olisi mitta, jota lähtisin etsimään gravelliin. Mulla on nyt 40cm c-c dedan superleggera, joka on muuten mitoiltaan ja taivutukseltaan loistava tanko. Nolla flare vaan vähän häiritsee.

Tämä pro viben alumiininen malli olisi itselleni mieleinen. Järkihintaisia kuituisia ei oikein löydy. Reach ei niin haittaa, koska yläosa on taivutettu eteenpäin. 

https://www.bike24.com/p2417598.html?

Toinen kokeilemisen arvoinen voisi olla deda

https://www.bike24.com/p2297403.html

----------


## JKO17

^ Jeps. Kattelin itsekin että kuituisena löytyy ainakin enven tangot tuolla flarella.

Pro Vibe näyttää hyvältä, muotoilussa samaa kuin omassa visionin maantiepyörän tangossa

----------


## Föhn

https://r2-bike.com/PRO-Handlebar-PL...-Carbon-318-mm
Ääni PLT:lle. Varsin mukava kapistus ainakin sen kolmisen tunnin aikana mitä nyt lainafillarilla kerkesi ajamaan. En epäröisi itse laittaa jos tarvetta olisi. Eikä paina älyttömiä jos paino olisi yksi kärkipään kriteereistä. Tykkäsin tuosta vaikka tankonauhat  eivät perinteiseen tapaan loppuun asti oltu vedettykään. Silti kädet tuntuu pitkän yhtäjaksoisen taipaleen jälkeen noiden levennysten ansiosta freeseiltä.

----------


## nure

^Flaresta välitä mutta tuon tyyppisessä tangossa paljon hyviä puolia, kun tuollainen "aero" niin nauhat saa jättää kahvoihin ja ulkonäkökin säilyy. Itsellä Prime Primavera 44senttisenä ja on muvimpia tankoja joilla ajanut. 232grammaa ja samaa hintaluokkaa kuin PLT...

----------


## duris

Itse tilasin pari viikkoa sitten graveliin tangoksi Zipp SL-70 kun Wigglessä puoleen hintaan https://www.wiggle.com/zipp-sl-70-aero-handlebar
Aluksi kattelin tuota Primeä, mutta hintaero jäi pieneksi tarjouksen kanssa.

Kokemuksia ei tosin ole tarjota kun on vielä matkalla.

----------


## nure

^En olisi itsekään kahdesti miettinyt, hyvä alennus! Joskus katselin ostaessa noita aeroja niin jää useissa pyöreä osa aika lyhyeksi että jos mittarin telineen tai jonkin muun lisä laitteen haluaa saada mahtumaan...

----------


## Föhn

> Onko porukalla ajatuksia tai mielipiteitä ohjaustangoista.
> 
> Pro vibe ja PLT sarjaa katselin, sekä Dedaa  ja joitain Ritcheyn malleja.
>  Maantiepyörän/-pyörämäistä ohjaustankoa Infliteen,  hiilaria ja hintaluokka n.200 (droppi varmaan 125-130 ja reach 70-80)
> Pro Viben stemmi on jo olemassa



Minkä kokoinen stemmi sulla olikaan?

----------


## Privileged

Itse laitoin graveliin PRO PLT Discover stongan. 400 mm leveä ja 12° flarella. Just soppeli flare sekalaiseen ajoon ainakin mulle. https://www.bike-components.de/en/PR...lebars-p67824/

----------


## JKO17

^ Inflitessä on vakiona M koossa 90 mm stemmi 6 kulmalla. Pron stemmi on 100 mm ja 10 kulmalla. Todennäköisesti tuosta lähtee kaikki spacerit pois ja keulasta tulee kohtuulisen matala, droppia satulaan noin 9 cm.

Kiitos kaikille hyvistä esityksistä, tuo flareasia on  minulle uutta. Ajan käytännössä aina hoodseilta , 42 leveällä tangolla kahvat miedosti sisään tiltattuina joten tuo alaosan leveys ei ole tullut edes mieleen

----------


## Qilty

> ^En olisi itsekään kahdesti miettinyt, hyvä alennus! Joskus katselin ostaessa noita aeroja niin jää useissa pyöreä osa aika lyhyeksi että jos mittarin telineen tai jonkin muun lisä laitteen haluaa saada mahtumaan...



Niitä on sellasiakin telineitä jotka tulee stemmin pulttien alle.

----------


## nure

^Tiedän, omaan Extraliteen ainakin saa muttei välttämättä kaikkiin, ei taida olla pulttijako mitenkään standardi...

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ..
> Kiitos kaikille hyvistä esityksistä, tuo flareasia on  minulle uutta. Ajan käytännössä aina hoodseilta , 42 leveällä tangolla kahvat miedosti sisään tiltattuina joten tuo alaosan leveys ei ole tullut edes mieleen



Mä ajan myös usein kahvoilta ja tykkään silti, että on vähän flarea: kädet kun retkottaa peukalohangasta kahvoilla, niin omat sormeni löytävät kivan tukipisteen alempaa. Tankona on nyt Easton EA70 AX, joissa flarea on 16 astetta. Kahvat ovat samoin hieman sisään kaadettuna. Nyt olen ajanut kympin verran tuolla ja harkitsen vaihtamista kuituiseen, ehkä.

(Siirryin takaisin pyöreään tankoon ajettuani noin kympin Ritchey WCS ErgoMaxilla. Tavaraa saa kiinni helpommin, eikä tanko ohjaa otetta yhtä paljon, mielestäni)

----------


## Qilty

> ^Tiedän, omaan Extraliteen ainakin saa muttei välttämättä kaikkiin, ei taida olla pulttijako mitenkään standardi...



Ei ole juu, mutta monesti niissä telineissä onkin pitkät reijät. Tosin ei ne silti kaikkiin käy

----------


## JKO17

^^ Tosiaan vaikuttaahan se flare heti dropeista lukien, miten sormet asettuu kaarelle.
Laskeskelin että työlukuna 1 aste flarea olisi noin 2 mm "sivuttaissiirtymää" per puoli.

----------


## JKO17

Olipas vaikea päätös. Aerot ja flaret toivat lisämausteen viime metreille. Palasin sitten lähtökohtaan ja ajattelin että PRO:n valikoimista se tanko tulee.

 Vaihtoehdot oli:
-  Aero Pursuit, löytyi oikeana kokona Mantelilta 112 eur; en omassa hölkkäajossa sitten tuota flarea  (ja aeroa) osannut pitää niin merkittävänä ja pieni grammanviilajakin tuli esille 330 g:lla
-Pro Vibe aerolla tai ilman, hinta oli +250 eur, extralight 200 g ja muut n. 250 g
-PLT Carbon Ergo; n. 190 eur oikeaa kokoa ei ollut saatavilla, 215 g
-PLT Carbon Mantelilla 133 eur, n. 230 g

Valinta olisi saattanut olla tuo PLT Ergo jos sitä olisi ollut, mutta halusin tämän nyt päätökseen ja tilasin perus PLT:n. Road.cc on tehnyt noista molemmista hyvät arviot.

----------


## paaton

Eli tilasit just nolla flarella olevan tangon, jos.en väärin katsonut. Jo tuo 2cm levityskin on paljon kivempi ajaa, joka on useammassa modernissa stongassa.

----------


## JKO17

On siinä flarea, 2 astetta  :Hymy: 

Tämä on vähän sellaista että ei osaa kaivata jos ei tiedä. Voi olla että tanko vaihtuu kun pääsen kokeilemaan "flarellista "tankoa

No joo, tilasin minä sellaisen alumiinisenkin pro:n

----------


## leecher

Nyt on sitten koeajettu Grail CF koossa XL. Vaikea muodostaa mitään sen kummempaa mielipidettä, kun ajaa nastoilla lumisia kelvejä. Pyörä tuntui kyllä herkältä, ketterältä ja samalla vakaalta. Koko XL saattaa olla itselleni pieni, koska satulan joutui nostamaan ylämerkkiin saakka. Omat mitat on 195 ja inseam 98,5 eli juuri XL:n ja 2XL rajalla. Mitäs mieltä raati on koon valinnan suhteen? Pitäisikö tilata 2XL, jolloin olisi enemmän tilaa ohjaamossa ja  satula-handlebar droppia ei tulisi ihan niin rajusti? Muutoin varsin näppärän oloinen pyörä millä ajelisi kaikki muuta pl. maastohommat Pivotilla.

----------


## JKO17

Hyvä kun olet koeajanut. Vaikeaa on arvioida mutta lukujen perusteella kaikissa pyörissä  taitaa tuota droppia tulla sulle aika paljon
Paljonko tuota droppia tuli 15 cm tjsp ? 
Koon/inseamin puolesta taidat olla 2xl:nkin ylärajalla.

----------


## leecher

> Hyvä kun olet koeajanut. Vaikeaa on arvioida mutta lukujen perusteella kaikissa pyörissä  taitaa tuota droppia tulla sulle aika paljon
> Paljonko tuota droppia tuli 15 cm tjsp ? 
> Koon/inseamin puolesta taidat olla 2xl:nkin ylärajalla.



Käsivaralla mitattuna taisi olla 13cm. Bikefit mukaan 10cm olisi optimi. Satula -BB on mulla 87cm maantiepyörässä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

> On siinä flarea, 2 astetta 
> 
> Tämä on vähän sellaista että ei osaa kaivata jos ei tiedä. Voi olla että tanko vaihtuu kun pääsen kokeilemaan "flarellista "tankoa
> 
> No joo, tilasin minä sellaisen alumiinisenkin pro:n



Se on just noin. En itsekkään osannut tuota kaivata, ennenkuin gravelliin tuli nolla-flarella oleva superleggera. Muut tangot ovat easton ja 3t, joissa näyttää tuo 2cm levitys olevan. Kyllä sen joka kerta huomaa, kun alaotteelle siirtyy. Ei nyt mitään haittaa, mutta leveämpi olisi mukavampi.

Eastonin vanhempi ea90SLX tanko on itseasiassa tosi kiva. Tuossa on vähän enemmän droppia ja taivutus on tilavampi mitä nykyisissä compacteissa. Voisikin irroitella tuon vanhasta cayosta ja vaihtaa gravelliin.

----------


## JKO17

^^ 2xl, droppi 11 cm (ja varaa vielä laskeakin 1,6 cm, oletuksella että koeajetussa pyörässä spacerit oli paikallaan/runko-ohjaamolinja suora).

^ tilasin myös  sen pro viben aero pursuitin, otin sen koossa 38 c-c ylhäällä ja noin 42 alhaalla, kokeiluun maantielle ja graveliin

----------


## paaton

> ^ tilasin myös  sen pro viben aero pursuitin, otin sen koossa 38 c-c ylhäällä ja noin 42 alhaalla, kokeiluun maantielle ja graveliin



Minun tekisi mieleni vaihta tuohon itsekkin roadissa. Pron tanko olisi ainoa malli, josta löytyy lähes samen verran reachia. Tuohan sinun kannattaa ottaa huomioon, eli saman stemmin kanssa noita tankoja on aika turha vertailla.

----------


## JKO17

Jep. Maantiepyörään tuota ajattelin, tarkoituksena  pari senttiä reachiä lisää ja hoodseja vähän kapeammalle.
Graveliin/cx:ään  tulee melkoisella varmuudella Pro:n tanko ja stemmi.

----------


## plr

Flare-tangoissa on hyvä, jos pääsee kokeilemaan ennen ostamista, koska niitä on erilaisia. Vaihdoin yhdestä pyörästä flare-tangon tavalliseen, koska tuossa tangossa flare alkoi sen verran ylhäältä, että kahvat tulivat kallelleen sisäänpäin. Tämä puolestaan aiheutti ranteiden kiertymisen minulle täysin epäluonnolliseen asentoon putkelta ajettaessa. Neljä tuhatta kilometriä yritin sopeutua, mutta kun ei niin ei. Niitäkin tankoja on, jossa flare alkaa vasta vaihdevalitsimen kiinnityksen alapuolelta, joten niissä kahvan saa pystympään ja sitten vasta tanko alkaa levetä. Alaotehan oli toki tukeva ajettava. Sellaista flare-tankoa, jossa kahvat voi asentaa suoraan ja tangon alaote on myös pyörän pituussuuntainen (outsweep on nollan asteen tienoilla), voisin harkita.

----------


## plr

Iltalukemista: Velonutin artikkeli gravel-ohjaustangon vaikutuksista pyörässä

The Effect Gravel Handlebars Have On A Bike
https://velonut.com/blog/the-effect-...have-on-a-bike

----------


## paaton

> Flare-tangoissa on hyvä, jos pääsee kokeilemaan ennen ostamista, koska niitä on erilaisia. Vaihdoin yhdestä pyörästä flare-tangon tavalliseen, koska tuossa tangossa flare alkoi sen verran ylhäältä, että kahvat tulivat kallelleen sisäänpäin. Tämä puolestaan aiheutti ranteiden kiertymisen minulle täysin epäluonnolliseen asentoon putkelta ajettaessa. Neljä tuhatta kilometriä yritin sopeutua, mutta kun ei niin ei. Niitäkin tankoja on, jossa flare alkaa vasta vaihdevalitsimen kiinnityksen alapuolelta, joten niissä kahvan saa pystympään ja sitten vasta tanko alkaa levetä. Alaotehan oli toki tukeva ajettava. Sellaista flare-tankoa, jossa kahvat voi asentaa suoraan ja tangon alaote on myös pyörän pituussuuntainen (outsweep on nollan asteen tienoilla), voisin harkita.



Niin siis tuollainen maltillinen flare on itsellänikin tarkoitus saada. 2cm levitystähän tuskin edes huomaa, muuta kuin ajaessa. Suurin osa normi tangoista alkaa olla jo näitä. 4cm tuohon lisää ei vielä paljoa muuta.

 Mutta joo, esimerkikis 3t taisi tehdä juurikin tuollaista kuvamaasi stongaa, jossa flarea reilusti, mutta kahvat oikeassa asennossa.

----------


## Qilty

> Nyt on sitten koeajettu Grail CF koossa XL. Vaikea muodostaa mitään sen kummempaa mielipidettä, kun ajaa nastoilla lumisia kelvejä. Pyörä tuntui kyllä herkältä, ketterältä ja samalla vakaalta. Koko XL saattaa olla itselleni pieni, koska satulan joutui nostamaan ylämerkkiin saakka. Omat mitat on 195 ja inseam 98,5 eli juuri XL:n ja 2XL rajalla. Mitäs mieltä raati on koon valinnan suhteen? Pitäisikö tilata 2XL, jolloin olisi enemmän tilaa ohjaamossa ja  satula-handlebar droppia ei tulisi ihan niin rajusti? Muutoin varsin näppärän oloinen pyörä millä ajelisi kaikki muuta pl. maastohommat Pivotilla.



Miltä se tuntui? Ootko siis XL ja 2XL rajalla ja canyon tarjoaa molempia? Onkohan se satulatolppakin jo liian löysä kun on min insert merkissä? Niitä kun tuskin tehdään eri seinämävahvuuksilla eri runkokokoja ajatellen. Ite olin kans S ja M kokojen välissä, koeajamatta olisin ottanu isomman, mut onneks pääsin kokeilemaan S kokoa ja sen tilasin.

----------


## leecher

> Miltä se tuntui? Ootko siis XL ja 2XL rajalla ja canyon tarjoaa molempia? Onkohan se satulatolppakin jo liian löysä kun on min insert merkissä? Niitä kun tuskin tehdään eri seinämävahvuuksilla eri runkokokoja ajatellen. Ite olin kans S ja M kokojen välissä, koeajamatta olisin ottanu isomman, mut onneks pääsin kokeilemaan S kokoa ja sen tilasin.



Tuntui koon puolesta aikalailla samalta kuin Spessun Tarmac 61 koossa, joka minulla oli aiemmin. Se oli inasen pieni. Lyhyellä koeajolla väärässä ympäristössä ei oikein päässyt pyörää kunnolla testaamaan. Tolppa ylärajassa ei ole kyllä omasta mielestä optimi geon suhteen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ViP

> Flare-tangoissa on hyvä, jos pääsee kokeilemaan ennen ostamista, koska niitä on erilaisia. Vaihdoin yhdestä pyörästä flare-tangon tavalliseen, koska tuossa tangossa flare alkoi sen verran ylhäältä, että kahvat tulivat kallelleen sisäänpäin. Tämä puolestaan aiheutti ranteiden kiertymisen minulle täysin epäluonnolliseen asentoon putkelta ajettaessa. Neljä tuhatta kilometriä yritin sopeutua, mutta kun ei niin ei. Niitäkin tankoja on, jossa flare alkaa vasta vaihdevalitsimen kiinnityksen alapuolelta, joten niissä kahvan saa pystympään ja sitten vasta tanko alkaa levetä. Alaotehan oli toki tukeva ajettava. Sellaista flare-tankoa, jossa kahvat voi asentaa suoraan ja tangon alaote on myös pyörän pituussuuntainen (outsweep on nollan asteen tienoilla), voisin harkita.



Mulla oli maantiepyörässä samaa ongelmaa ja ratkaisu löytyi Profile designin drv/gmr -tangosta. Tossa flare on toteutettu siten, että kahvat pysyvät "normaalissa" asennossa samoin kuin alaotteen vaakasuora osa. Siinä alaotteen pystysuorassa osassa on s-mutka, mikä antaa alaotteeseen lisää leveyttä.

Oma tanko on 36cm (hoodeilta luokkaa 32cm) ja alaote taisi olla 44cm.

----------


## paaton

> Mulla oli maantiepyörässä samaa ongelmaa ja ratkaisu löytyi Profile designin drv/gmr -tangosta. Tossa flare on toteutettu siten, että kahvat pysyvät "normaalissa" asennossa samoin kuin alaotteen vaakasuora osa. Siinä alaotteen pystysuorassa osassa on s-mutka, mikä antaa alaotteeseen lisää leveyttä.
> 
> Oma tanko on 36cm (hoodeilta luokkaa 32cm) ja alaote taisi olla 44cm.



Näyttää aika suoralta kopiolta 3t aeroghiaiasta, josta aiemmin mainitsin,  tiedä sitten kumpiko on ollut ensin myynnissä.
Tosin profilea saa maantielle järkevemmissä leveyksissä.

Ovatko nuo profilen mitat ulko-ulko, vai oletko tiltannut hoodeja vielä sisäänpäin? Itsekkin koetin tilttausta viime kesänä, mutten oikein tykännyt tuosta.
Tosi monihan noin nykyään ajaa.

----------


## esma

> Tuntui koon puolesta aikalailla samalta kuin Spessun Tarmac 61 koossa, joka minulla oli aiemmin. Se oli inasen pieni. Lyhyellä koeajolla väärässä ympäristössä ei oikein päässyt pyörää kunnolla testaamaan. Tolppa ylärajassa ei ole kyllä omasta mielestä optimi geon suhteen. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ootko tuumannu notta 2XL:ssä kasvaa reachi myös vähän. Itse aikoinaan mietin oaljon spessun 61 vai 64 mutta sitten kun suomesta kun ei saanut kuin 61:stä ja bike fit tehtynä näytti siltä että 61 vois olla reachin suhteen parempi niin suostuin ottamaan sen. Oli hyvä päätös silloin. Sen seurauksena olen oppinut tykkäämään lyhyemmästä ohjaamosta. Selkä ja niska on kiittäneet kun ei oo tarvinnu kurkottaa superman asennossa. Toisaalta toi droppi pysyi vielä maltillisena. En myöskään kykene noihin yli 8cm droppeihin samoista syistä. Onko sitten harjoituksen puutetta tai jotain muuta mutta ajattelin kuitenkin mainita notta pienempi runko voi olla parempi jos muuten mitat riittää juurikin lyhyemmän ohjaamon takia. Mut noihan on maku ja kroppa kohtaisia asioita. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aakoo

3T Superergo LTD on ihan kelpo tanko myös graveliin, omaan makuun yläosan muotoilu varsinkin tangon mutkan tienoolla on ihan älyttömän hyvä. Pienehkö flare myös miellyttää, mutta ei ole liioiteltu samalla tavalla kuin "oikeissa" gravel tangoissa. Pyörässä oli alun perin Ritcheyn Evomax, joka oli jo aivan liian leveä ja alaote levitti asennon purjeeksi. Itse kun ajan aika hyväpintaisilla teillä enkä ryskytä mitään juurakkopolkuja, niin en tarvitse myöskään leveän tangon tuomaa vipuvartta mihinkään.

----------


## JKO17

> Tuntui koon puolesta aikalailla samalta kuin Spessun Tarmac 61 koossa, joka minulla oli aiemmin. Se oli inasen pieni. Lyhyellä koeajolla väärässä ympäristössä ei oikein päässyt pyörää kunnolla testaamaan. Tolppa ylärajassa ei ole kyllä omasta mielestä optimi geon suhteen. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Muutama huomio tuohon kokoasiaan
- bikefittingin mukaan 10 cm droppi on sinulle optimi, xl:ssä se on 13 ja sitä ei pysty grailin tankoratkaisun johdosta pienentään
- jalkasi ovat poikkeukselisen pitkät, todennäköisesti 5 cm yli keskimääräisen, jolloin luonnolisesti droppia tulee aika paljon
- normaalisti kahden koon rajalla suositellaan pienenpää, sun jalan mitalla olet  jalan puolesta aivan selkeästi siellä 2xl:n puolella (ja sielläkin ihan ylärajoissa), 2xl:ssä sinulla on myös tolppa lähes ylämerkissä, paria senttiä vajaa

----------


## leecher

Kyllä tuo 2XL on varmastikin oikea koko itselle. Ennen Tarmacia oli Super six koossa 63, joka oli passelin kokoinen. Reach kasvaa hiukan mutta en usko että se on ongelma. 
Suurin ongelma taitaa olla tällä hetkellä pyörien saatavuus! Tuota kerman väristä ei vaan pysty tilaamaan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Qilty

^^klossia taaksepäin niin saa satulaakin alemmas, eikä turhaan kiusaa pikkusia lihaksia pohkeissa.

----------


## sape87

> Osta ne nastat vaan, talvi on pitkä.



Ja niinhän siinä kävi että sorruin. 120 nastanen Continental 37mm leveenä. Ajoin vähän alta 100km ilman ja hyvin selvis lipsumatta, mutta kyllähän noilla saa varmuutta. Tänään eka testi ja reilu 50km meni oikein hyvillä mielin oikeita paineita hakiessa. Pyörä on kyllä todella hyvä.
Säädöt alkaa olla hyvin kohdallaan ja kelpaako nyt oranssikylkisten renkaiden kammoksujille?  :Hymy:

----------


## Qilty

> Ja niinhän siinä kävi että sorruin. 120 nastanen Continental 37mm leveenä. Ajoin vähän alta 100km ilman ja hyvin selvis lipsumatta, mutta kyllähän noilla saa varmuutta. Tänään eka testi ja reilu 50km meni oikein hyvillä mielin oikeita paineita hakiessa. Pyörä on kyllä todella hyvä.
> Säädöt alkaa olla hyvin kohdallaan ja kelpaako nyt oranssikylkisten renkaiden kammoksujille?



Ja nastoilla ei tarvii jännittää sepeliäkään. Lisäks kesällä tuntuu että lentäis kun saa oikeat renkaat alle

----------


## JKO17

Canyonilta tullut kohtuullisen laaja kattaus graveleita myyntiin.

Ja pari etap Ultimateakin koossa M ja L on myynnissä, ei varmaan kovinkaan pitkään

----------


## leecher

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...reen/3102.html
Uudella värityksellä varastossa kaikkia kokoja pl. sitä 2XL mitä olisin tarvinnut...

----------


## Föhn

Ja nuokaan ei varmaan kauaa myynnissä happane.

----------


## stenu

Onko kukaan nähnyt tutkittavan missään, että mitä pakkanen vaikuttaa komposiittirakenteisiin? Tai onko jollakin mutua validimpaa tietämystä? Tuntuu, että mitä kylmempi on, sitä pökkelömmäksi toi Stigmata muuttuu. Tuntuu, että se takapään designin tuoma pieni joustokin katoaa, vaikka mulla on kuitutolppakin siinä.

Aattelin, että se olisi hyvä talvipyöränä, kun on ne levarit jne. Mutta on se vaan aika ankea ajaa, kun alla on suht jäykkäkylkiset nastarenkaat jotka on lisäksi pyörän orginaalikiekoilla, joissa 28 Sapim Sprintiä per kiekko.

Stravan mukaan olen jo pari tonnia ehtinyt ajaa Sigmatallakin. DT CR 1400 -kiekoilla ja Hurricane Ridgeillä aloin jo pikkuhiljaa tulemaan sinuiksi sen kanssa ja kuitukeulan kovuuden kanssa pystyi elämään ja joissain tilanteessa keulan jäykkyydestä on ollut selkeästi hyötyäkin. Eilen kuitenkin noilla möykkysiksi kävellyillä ulkoiluväylillä meni hermo täristelyyn ja siirsin nastat vanhan pyörän alle. CR 1400:ssa on alumiininippelit, enkä viitsi niitä tuolla suoloissa paskoa.

----------


## paaton

Uraisella jäällä noi on vaan pskoja ajaa. Itse vaihdan 29" noilla keleillä. Sitä tärinää ja kiemurtelua ei vaan jaksa pk ajossa.

----------


## stenu

No on kyllä isompi ero kuin olisin osannut kuvitella. Tuntuu, että se tärinä syö sekä vauhdin että voimat.

Mulla on ollut viitisen talvea ISP:t varastossa hätävarana, mutta vanha pyörä on ollut vannejarruistakin huolimatta ihan hyvä pyörä talven pk-lenkeille. Ajoin sillä äsken duuniin ja on kyllä ihan eri tuntuista menoa. Sen talvikiekoissa on matalat aluvanteet ja 32/32 Revoa eli ihan pelkästään etuhaarukasta (ja rungosta?) ero ei tule, mutta suurimmaksi osaksi. Kiekkojen vaikutus ei voi olla suuren suuri.

Maasturilla olen ajellut oikeastaan vaan Kepu-polkulenkkejä sellasilla keleillä, kun siellä pärjännyt ilman nastoja, mutta pitää harkita, josko vääntäisi ne ISP:t siihen alle.

----------


## paaton

Juu, noissa kelissä uskon kyllä siitä oman uransa hakevasta lutterosta teräsrungosta olevankin hyötyä  :Hymy: 

Mulla ei ainakaan tuo ninerin touring keula jousta tasan yhtään.

----------


## stenu

Jep ja sitten vielä tollanen ”slam that stem” -runkodesign, missä on pitkä emäputki ja vaaka- ja viistoputket kiinnittyy ihan sen ylä- ja alapäähän, niin ei anna rungon etuosakaan anteeksi yhtään. Lyhyt emäputki, vaaka- ja viistoputkien kiinnitys lähellä toisiaan ja spacer stack on setämiehen ratkaisu.

Jos olis reittä ajaa gravelilenkkejä metsäteillä 30+ km/h keskareilla, niin Stigmatan hyvät ominaisuudet tulisi varmaankin ihan eri tavalla realisoitua ja silloin se saattaisi olla nopeampikin kuin luttero. Mun vauhdeilla luttero on sekä nopeampi että mukavampi oikeastaan kaikissa olosuhteissa ja ehkä jopa cyclocrossissa. Mutta tulipa testattua ja oppirahat maksettua  :Hymy:

----------


## s.ilmarinen

^ tuota lyhyttä emäputkea pähkäillyt kovasti omaan projektiin.

Yrittänyt etsiä siitä tietoa/testejä, mutta ainoat maininnat on tullut Stenun kirjoittamana vastaan. 

Löytyykö siitä jostain netin syövereistä juttuja.

En tässä epäile Stenun kirjoituksia yhtään, päinvastoin siitä olen tuon ajatuksen perään lähtenyt. 

Oman fillarin runkoputket on jigissä soviteltavana ja ole kahden vaiheilla tuon lyhyen ja pitkän putken välillä.

Haluaisin stemmin lähelle ylälaakeria, ulkonäöllisen ajatuksen tähden ja sen tähden täytyisi olla pitkä emäputki.

Lyhyellä emäputkelle ohjainkannattimesta tulee toki pitkä korkeus suunnassa, tulee siis kierre putkella haarukka ja perinteinen ohjaustangon kiinnitys. Tuohan olis toki joustavampi ratkaisuna, luulisin. 

Pyörän runkoputket tulee olemaan erittäin pienellä ulko halkaisijalla. 24mm vaaka ja vino, satulatolpan putki pikkasen enemmän. 

Ajatuksena ko. pyörän rakentamisessa mukavuus pääpainona.

Etuhaarukka terästä ja reilulla taivutuksella. 

Vannejarrut. 

Ohut satulatolppa.

Renkaat 29x2"

----------


## stenu

Mun jutut perustuu vaan taannoiseen yritykseen oikoa emäputkea rautakangella vääntämällä. Eihän se kolarissa banaaniksi taipunut rosteriemäputki minnekään oiennut, mutta siinä väännellessä kiinnitin huomiota siihen, että rungon etupää jousti yllättävänkin paljon. Tämän seurauksena syntyi ajatus siitä, että etupään mukavuus ei olekaan pelkän teräshaarukan ansiota, vaan myös runko joustaa ihan oikeasti.

Suunnitelmasi kuulostaa kyllä sen verran notkealta, että eiköhän joustoa synny joka tapauksessa (liikaakin?), mutta jos sulle on siis tulossa tuumainen kaulaputki ja quill-stemmi sekä droppitanko, niin ihan vaan puhtaasti ulkonäkösyistä pyrkisin ainakin lähes vaakasuoraan vaakaputkeen. Jos muu kuin droppi, niin sitten ei ole niin väliä.

Mielenkiintoinen projekti kyllä. Juuri aamulla fiilistelin tätä Kirk Frameworksin IG-postausta. Hienosti mahdutettu Steilacoomit mid-reach-maantiejarruihin.

----------


## s.ilmarinen

Vaakaputki tulee laskevaksi, vielä en päättänyt kuinka paljon, sillä haen satulatolppaan maksimaalista joustoa.

Juu droppitankoinen tulee. 

Ei vaan kykene täristävillä pyörillä enään ajamaan.

Osasarjan otan tuohon pyörästä jossa runko painoi 750g. Ei vaan toimi enään moisella ajelu.

----------


## s.ilmarinen

Stemmin päälli pinta, droppitangon yläosa ja vaaka putki olis tarkoitus laittaa samaan loivaan kulmaan.

----------


## s.ilmarinen

Jotain tuollaista tekeillä.

----------


## stenu

Hyvää tekemistä!

Mielenkiinnolla jään odottelemaan raporttia ajofiiliksistä.  :Hymy:

----------


## s.ilmarinen

Pikkasen tuolla ajamisesta on jo kokemusta vaikka ei ihan siltä näytä. Nuo putkethan sai alkunsa vanhasta retkipyörästä, oli vaan mitoitukseltaan liian iso.

Siihen tein testiä varten takahaarukkaan muutoksen leveämmälle renkaalle ja etuhaarukkaan tein kruunun samasta syystä.

Jotenkin kireän maantiekisapyörän jälkeen tuo vaan tuntui niin eri maailmalta ja tosiaankin hyvässä mielessä.

Nuo putket vetäsin sorvilla pikkasen ohkasemmiksi päältä ja samalla toki keveni mukavasti.

Projektin idea oli testailla omia taitoja rungon tekemiseen.

Keskiökin on sen tähden kierteetön, että tuohon tulee epäkeskolla keskiölaakerit, niin saapi testailtua eri bb droppeja.

Alkuperäinen tarkoitus oli tehdä columbus spirit putki setistä runko. Aika näyttää kuinka lopulta käy.

----------


## s.ilmarinen

Rautasahalla palasiksi ja sorvilla ylimääräiset pinnasta pois.

----------


## JKO17

Jokin aika sitten täällä oli keskustelua aerovanteista gravelissa. Swisside on julkaissut mielenkiintoiset testitulokset aeroasioista gravelissa, ja siellä yhtenä testinä oli
heidän Gravon 420 vs Gravon 250 vanteiden vertailu, ja renkaina G-One Allround 40 mm.
Erot ovat tuossa.
Sellaisena sivuhuomautuksena ja väitteenä, että todennäköisesti, että Gravon 420 =  DR Swiss GRC 1400 ja Gravon 250 = DT Swiss 1800 G. 
Speksit kehien osalta ovat samat ja navat ovat samat, ja kun tietää  po. yritysten yhteistyön ja tuotteet muutenkin.  





laitan vielä tähän linkin po. julkaisuun https://www.swissside.com/blogs/news/gravel-report

----------


## stenu

Jep. Eli tavallisen kuntoilijagravelistin 25 km/h sorakeskareilla korkeaprofiilisten kehien keskimääräinen aerohyöty on alle 1,5W. Vielä kun joku tutkisi sen, että kuinka paljon enemmän korkeaprofiiliset vanteet hukkaa watteja epätasaisella alustalla tärinän vuoksi. Sitten voisi laskea niiden todellisen ”hyödyn” harrastajalle.

----------


## Aakoo

^Miksi korkeaprofiiliset vanteet hukkaisivat watteja tärinän vuoksi vs. matalat vanteet?

----------


## kaakku

Korkealaippainen vanne on lähtökohtaisesti jäykempi kuin matala. Se on sitten eri asia, kuinka paljon edes se matala vannekehä myötäilee tärinässä.

----------


## Aakoo

Ai,muistelin että jostain lukaisin korkealaippaisen kiekon rakenteen nimenomaan joustavan pystysuunnassa enemmän vähän niin kuin lehtijousen tapaan. Se vannehan on ontto. Sivusuunnassahan se on toki jäykempi.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Taivuttelin mielessäni reilusti ovaalia putkea ja kyllä se on huomattavasti jäykempi siihen halkaisijaltaan isompaan suuntaan.

----------


## stenu

^ Joo kaikennäköistä faktaa internetistä löytyy ja kaikennäköisillä argumenteilla erilaisia asioita meille myydään tai ainakin yritetään myydä. Siksi oliskin kiva, että joku testaisi noi erilaiset väitteet. Luulen, että myytinmurtajille riittäisi hommia enemmän kuin kukaan uskookaan.. 

Toistaiseksi kuitenkin kaikki mukavuusargumentein myytävät gg-vanteet on matalia; Zipp Xplr, WTB Czr, Enve jne.

----------


## paaton

Kai pinnan pituudella on myös jotain vaikutusta.

----------


## Aakoo

> Taivuttelin mielessäni reilusti ovaalia putkea ja kyllä se on huomattavasti jäykempi siihen halkaisijaltaan isompaan suuntaan.



Toki näin, mutta vanne puristuu normaalissa käytössä vain radiaalisesti. Tarkoitin että sivusuuntaan on varmaankin jäykempi kuin matala vanne. En kyllä usko että +40mm renkailla noi juurikaan joustelee, onhan kiekossa pinnatkin olemassa.

----------


## kaakku

Tästä onkin sopiva jatkaa kehäkeskustelua. Aion kasata toiset kiekot Secaniin ja kehät olisi hakusessa, DT350 28h takanapa löytyy jo.

Sormi on ollut liipaisimella seuraavien vaihtoehtojen kohdalla:
Light-bicycle FALCON AR24 (22mm sisäleveys, 24mm korkea, hookless, 360g +-15g)
https://www.lightbicycle.com/bead-ho...ompatible.html

Newmenin alukehä Evolution SL X.R.25  (25mm sisäleveä, 17.5mm korkea, hookless, 415g)
https://www.bike-components.de/en/NE...28-Rim-p81359/

Etunapaa ei vielä ole, mutta ajattelin 28 pinnaa myös eteen. Käyttö on retkeilyä ja kaikenmaailman pöljäilyä lähinnä soralla ja ajoittain myös poluilla. 

Hinta on kiinakuidulla vähän yli tuplat, mutta pysyy edelleen budjetissa. Nyt haetaan nimenomaan matalaprofiilisia kehiä. 35mm Hollowgramit löytyy jo. Laitan näille tuleville kiekoille leveämmät renkaat ja Hollowgrameille kapeammat maantiepainotteiseen ajeluun sopivat nakit. Siksi myös hakusessa juurikin about 22-25 mm sisäleveä kehä.

Jokin muu fiksu vaihtoehto jäänyt huomioimatta? Tällä hetkellä vaaka kallistumassa Newmenin kehiin..

----------


## stenu

> En kyllä usko että….



No just sen takia olisi kiva, että joku innostuisi tärinäwattitesteistä, niin renkaiden, kiekkojen kuin runkojen ja etuhaarukoidenkin, jotta ei tarvitsisi pelkän uskon varassa tehdä kulutuspäätöksiä. Toi sveitsiläisten testi antoi aika hyvää osviittaa noista aerojutuista (myös renkaiden) ja sen perusteella pystyy vähän arvottamaan niiden asioiden tärkeyttä omiin ajoihinsa suhteutettuna.

Renkaiden jousto on hyvin progressiivinen, koska ilma käyttäytyy niin. Pienen röpön tasoittamisessa renkaat toimii tehokkaasti, mutta mitä isommasta möykystä on kyse, sitä suuremmaksi muodostuu muiden joustavien elementtien merkitys. Pienistä puroista jne..

Se kannattaa muistaa, että ne pyörää - ja kuskia - yläalasuunnassa liikuttavat watit ei synny tyhjästä, vaan jokainen tärinäliike on suoraan pois eteenpäin vievästä energiasta. Siksi mä_ uskon_, että ainakin harrastajavauhdeilla tärinäwattien minimoimisella on isompi merkitys kuin rungon tai kiekkojen aeroudella tai mahdollisimman ”polkemistehokkaalla” rungolla tms. asioilla, joihin markkinointijargon vielä toistaiseksi näyttää kuitenkin pääasiassa keskittyvän.

E: Toki vaikuttaa myös, että missä ja millasilla alustoilla ajelee.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Hinta on kiinakuidulla vähän yli tuplat, mutta pysyy edelleen budjetissa. Nyt haetaan nimenomaan matalaprofiilisia kehiä. 35mm Hollowgramit löytyy jo. Laitan näille tuleville kiekoille leveämmät renkaat ja Hollowgrameille kapeammat maantiepainotteiseen ajeluun sopivat nakit. Siksi myös hakusessa juurikin about 22-25 mm sisäleveä kehä.
> 
> Jokin muu fiksu vaihtoehto jäänyt huomioimatta? Tällä hetkellä vaaka kallistumassa Newmenin kehiin..



Fiksusta tiedä, kun tietäjien mukaan keveiden alukehien ei pitäisi gravel-käytössä kestää mitään, mutta mulla on ollut pari kesää Stanin Crest MK3:t ja hyvin pelaa. Näyttää tulleen MK4-versio, joka on pikkasen leveämpi kuin tuo MK3. Vähän myös kevyempi kuin Newmen, mutta varmaan loppuviimein melko sama kummat ottaa.

----------


## TuplaO

Tiedä sitten onko ihan suoraan verrannollinen, mutta tämä teksti tulee kyllä heti mieleen: https://silca.cc/blogs/silca/road-to-roubaix

----------


## paaton

> Fiksusta tiedä, kun tietäjien mukaan keveiden alukehien ei pitäisi gravel-käytössä kestää mitään, mutta mulla on ollut pari kesää Stanin Crest MK3:t ja hyvin pelaa. Näyttää tulleen MK4-versio, joka on pikkasen leveämpi kuin tuo MK3. Vähän myös kevyempi kuin Newmen, mutta varmaan loppuviimein melko sama kummat ottaa.



Mä olen myös ajanut pitkään jo vanhoilla dt 1501 kiekoilla. Kapeat ja kepeät. Hitaathan ne on, mutta kestäneet ihmeen hyvin vanteellekkin paukkumista.

----------


## stenu

> Tiedä sitten onko ihan suoraan verrannollinen, mutta tämä teksti tulee kyllä heti mieleen: https://silca.cc/blogs/silca/road-to-roubaix



Joo noi Zippin kiekot on ainakin keskenään vertailukelpoisia, kun ovat materiaaleiltaan ja rakenteeltaan oletettavasti suunnilleen samanlaisia. Kiekoksi kasattuna 58 mm korkea vanne näyttää olevan yli 25% jäykempi kuin 32 mm korkea, vaikka 58-millisessä on pinnoja vähemmän. Tohon vertailuun olis kiva saada se XPLR vielä mukaan. Tosin toi jäykkyysero pelkästään ei kerro mitään siitä, että paljonko se vaikuttaa tärinään hukkuviin watteihin erilaisilla nopeuksilla.



Nyt tuolla Hesalan ulkoilureiteillä on kyllä ihanneolosuhteet testata sitä, että kuinka tärinä syö vauhdin ja voimat  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ViP

> Nyt tuolla Hesalan ulkoilureiteillä on kyllä ihanneolosuhteet testata sitä, että kuinka tärinä syö vauhdin ja voimat



No jep, työmatkat ovat saaneet "pari-rupee" -mausteen. Ranskalaiset mukulakivet ovat silkkiä jäisen perunapellon rinnalla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kaakku

> Fiksusta tiedä, kun tietäjien mukaan keveiden alukehien ei pitäisi gravel-käytössä kestää mitään, mutta mulla on ollut pari kesää Stanin Crest MK3:t ja hyvin pelaa. Näyttää tulleen MK4-versio, joka on pikkasen leveämpi kuin tuo MK3. Vähän myös kevyempi kuin Newmen, mutta varmaan loppuviimein melko sama kummat ottaa.



No mutta tämähän on yksi hyvä vaihtoehto. Kiitos.

----------


## stenu

Saiskohan Stigmataan mahtumaan 27,5” x 2,25” Ice Spikerit jollain ei niin hirveen leveällä vanteella..? Ei kellään sattuisi olemaan tarkkaa leveyttä tiedossa tollasille?

----------


## nure

Paljonkohan mitat poikkeaa 29tuuman versiosta? Niitähän varmaan porukalla alla...

----------


## Qilty

> No just sen takia olisi kiva, että joku innostuisi tärinäwattitesteistä, niin renkaiden, kiekkojen kuin runkojen ja etuhaarukoidenkin, jotta ei tarvitsisi pelkän uskon varassa tehdä kulutuspäätöksiä. Toi sveitsiläisten testi antoi aika hyvää osviittaa noista aerojutuista (myös renkaiden) ja sen perusteella pystyy vähän arvottamaan niiden asioiden tärkeyttä omiin ajoihinsa suhteutettuna.
> 
> Renkaiden jousto on hyvin progressiivinen, koska ilma käyttäytyy niin. Pienen röpön tasoittamisessa renkaat toimii tehokkaasti, mutta mitä isommasta möykystä on kyse, sitä suuremmaksi muodostuu muiden joustavien elementtien merkitys. Pienistä puroista jne..
> 
> Se kannattaa muistaa, että ne pyörää - ja kuskia - yläalasuunnassa liikuttavat watit ei synny tyhjästä, vaan jokainen tärinäliike on suoraan pois eteenpäin vievästä energiasta. Siksi mä_ uskon_, että ainakin harrastajavauhdeilla tärinäwattien minimoimisella on isompi merkitys kuin rungon tai kiekkojen aeroudella tai mahdollisimman ”polkemistehokkaalla” rungolla tms. asioilla, joihin markkinointijargon vielä toistaiseksi näyttää kuitenkin pääasiassa keskittyvän.
> 
> E: Toki vaikuttaa myös, että missä ja millasilla alustoilla ajelee.



Tiedä noista setämiesvauhdeista, mutta jos noin 25kmh keskareilla ajelee gräveliä niin kyllähän sellasella lenkillä mennään kovin usein tuota +30kmh matkavauhtia.





Lähetetty minun 21081111RG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

> Tiedä noista setämiesvauhdeista, mutta jos noin 25kmh keskareilla ajelee gräveliä niin kyllähän sellasella lenkillä mennään kovin usein tuota +30kmh matkavauhtia.



Juu ja välillä kovempaakin, kuten myös paljon hitaampaakin, mutta ei se todellisuutta muuta kumpaankaan suuntaan. Jos gg-lenkillä 25 km/h keskareilla keskitehot on sen noin vähän reilu 200 W (onko???, en ole koskaan wattimittarin kansaa ajanut), niin sveitsiläisten aerokiekoilla säästö on joka tapauksessa alle 1%.

Pahimmillaan tuolla perunapellossa ajellessa suunnilleen samoilla tehoilla, joilla kesällä hyvällä sorapinnalla ajelee 25 km/h, etenee nyt ehkä 12,5 km/h eli se tärinä syö pahimmillaan jopa 50% wateista. Luulisi, että XX km/h keskinopeuksiin asti tärinä kaikin keikoin minimoimalla pystyisi watteja säästämään helpommin kuin kiekkojen tai pyörän ilmanvastusta minimoimalla. XX km/h nopeus on tietenkin riippuvainen alustan laadusta ja täysin sileällä asfaltilla se on 0 km/h.

Mutta tämä on siis vaan tällaista maalaisjärkipäättelyä ilman minkäänlaista validiteettia. Toistaiseksi aero kuitenkin myy, koska se ainakin näyttää nopealta. Tai näyttää siltä, mikä maantiepyörien kautta on mielletty nopean näköiseksi. Ja se kai on monelle tärkeämpää tai tärkeintä  :Hymy:  Aika moista mielikuvamuutosta vaatisi, että vaikkapa tämännäköisiä pyöriä alettaisiin pitää nopean näköisinä. Vaikka todellisuus saattaa olla toinen.

----------


## paaton

No sanoohan sen nyt järkikin, ettei aerolla ole psknkaan merkitystä tuolla loskassa ja jääurissa. Mutta en kyllä vaihtaisi sitä lutteroa teräsrunkoakaan noiden kelien takia. Hyppää vaan sen isp maasturin selkään ja viheltelee.

----------


## Qilty

> Juu ja välillä kovempaakin, kuten myös paljon hitaampaakin, mutta ei se todellisuutta muuta kumpaankaan suuntaan. Jos gg-lenkillä 25 km/h keskareilla keskitehot on sen noin vähän reilu 200 W (onko???, en ole koskaan wattimittarin kansaa ajanut), niin sveitsiläisten aerokiekoilla säästö on joka tapauksessa alle 1%.
> 
> Pahimmillaan tuolla perunapellossa ajellessa suunnilleen samoilla tehoilla, joilla kesällä hyvällä sorapinnalla ajelee 25 km/h, etenee nyt ehkä 12,5 km/h eli se tärinä syö pahimmillaan jopa 50% wateista. Luulisi, että XX km/h keskinopeuksiin asti tärinä kaikin keikoin minimoimalla pystyisi watteja säästämään helpommin kuin kiekkojen tai pyörän ilmanvastusta minimoimalla. XX km/h nopeus on tietenkin riippuvainen alustan laadusta ja täysin sileällä asfaltilla se on 0 km/h.
> 
> Mutta tämä on siis vaan tällaista maalaisjärkipäättelyä ilman minkäänlaista validiteettia. Toistaiseksi aero kuitenkin myy, koska se ainakin näyttää nopealta. Tai näyttää siltä, mikä maantiepyörien kautta on mielletty nopean näköiseksi. Ja se kai on monelle tärkeämpää tai tärkeintä  Aika moista mielikuvamuutosta vaatisi, että vaikkapa tämännäköisiä pyöriä alettaisiin pitää nopean näköisinä. Vaikka todellisuus saattaa olla toinen.



Tuo keskiteho riippuu toki monestakin asiasta, varmasti eniten aerodynamiikasta, mutta omat 25keskarin lenkit on tullut noin 160-170W keskitehoilla, sulan maan aikaan.



Mulla oli edellinen pyörä alumiinia ja 650x54 kumit, nykyinen kuitua ja 700x40 nastat+syvät kiekot, ja aika rupulia pitää olla ennen kuin se tuntuu epämukavalta tai varsinkaan hitaalta. Kuvittelin kyllä toisin ennen kun pyörän sain. Ehkä just sellanen ulkoiluväylä joka on suojakeleillä kävelty perunapelloksi on kyllä paha, mutta sitä se olis kyllä millä tahansa kippurasarvella.

Jostain fillarijutusta muistan lukeneeni että US army on ihan tutkimuksia tehnyt ihmisen tärinänkestosta ja se on luokkaa todella kova.

Lähetetty minun 21081111RG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> No sanoohan sen nyt järkikin, ettei aerolla ole psknkaan merkitystä tuolla loskassa ja jääurissa. Mutta en kyllä vaihtaisi sitä lutteroa teräsrunkoakaan noiden kelien takia. Hyppää vaan sen isp maasturin selkään ja viheltelee.



Joo, taitaa kesälläkin mennä sit ainakin tasoihin tämä aero vs joustava, ellei ajeta kokoajan ratasepeliä. Ilmanvastus kuitenkin on suurin yksittäinen vastustava tekiä jo jossain 20kmh vauhdissa. Toki kuskista varmaan kuitenkin isoin osa tulee.

Ja niinku stenu sanoi niin kyllähän ne aerokiekot nyt näyttää paremmalta, tiettyyn pisteeseen asti. 

Lähetetty minun 21081111RG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## penyeach

> Saiskohan Stigmataan mahtumaan 27,5” x 2,25” Ice Spikerit jollain ei niin hirveen leveällä vanteella..? Ei kellään sattuisi olemaan tarkkaa leveyttä tiedossa tollasille?



Tässä samassa ketjussa reilu vuosi sitten noita mittailtiin tuloksilla 55mm (24mm vanne) ja vajaa 56mm (23mm vanne).

----------


## JaKon

> Saiskohan Stigmataan mahtumaan 27,5” x 2,25” Ice Spikerit jollain ei niin hirveen leveällä vanteella..? Ei kellään sattuisi olemaan tarkkaa leveyttä tiedossa tollasille?



Noin 58mm leveä on 23mm sisäleveällä vanteella. Renkaan runko on 55mm, mutta tuon verran tulevat reunanappulat yli. Viime talven ajoin gravelia ISP edessä ja olihan se ihan hauska jyrä. Tälle kaudelle Routaa tilalle ja on ainakin paljon hiljaisempi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## macci

> Kiekoksi kasattuna 58 mm korkea vanne näyttää olevan yli 25% jäykempi kuin 32 mm korkea, vaikka 58-millisessä on pinnoja vähemmän. Tohon vertailuun olis kiva saada se XPLR vielä mukaan. Tosin toi jäykkyysero pelkästään ei kerro mitään siitä, että paljonko se vaikuttaa tärinään hukkuviin watteihin erilaisilla nopeuksilla.



Ja 82mm vanne oli pehmein (mukavin/nopein?) koska eri rakenne / leveys. Ja kaikki ZIPP aerokiekot oli pehmeämpiä kuin tuo 13mm verrokki. 

Tuossa kannattaa myös ottaa huomioon että noi numerot edustaa vuoden 2007 mallistoa. Toki perusperiaate varmaan pätee edelleen eli jos leveys/muoto/materiaali vastaava niin korkeampi on jäykempi. 

Mielenkiintoinen aihe. Aerogrävelissähän nykyään monesti 32mm tai enemmän kiekon ulkoleveyttä ja muodot taitaa olla suht pyöreitä (ei V tyyliä joka ainakin tuon yo datan mukaan olisi jäykin). Vaatisi tarkempaa kenttätestiä.

----------


## stenu

> Mulla oli edellinen pyörä alumiinia ja 650x54 kumit, nykyinen kuitua ja 700x40 nastat+syvät kiekot, ja aika rupulia pitää olla ennen kuin se tuntuu epämukavalta tai varsinkaan hitaalta. Kuvittelin kyllä toisin ennen kun pyörän sain. Ehkä just sellanen ulkoiluväylä joka on suojakeleillä kävelty perunapelloksi on kyllä paha, mutta sitä se olis kyllä millä tahansa kippurasarvella.
> 
> Jostain fillarijutusta muistan lukeneeni että US army on ihan tutkimuksia tehnyt ihmisen tärinänkestosta ja se on luokkaa todella kova.



Joo ihmisen tärinäkestosta ei olekaan kyse, vaan siitä, että ylösalasliikkeen vaatimat watit on 1:1 pois eteenpäin vievistä wateista.

Kesäksi sun kannattaa vaihtaa 40-milliset 35-millisiin tai vielä kapeampiin, koska siten kulkee vieläkin kevyemmin  :Vink: 



Stigmatan keula on 40-millisillä nastoilla ihan järkyttävän kova ajaa verrattuna Lutteroon ja kesälläkin eron huomaa vaikka Stigmatassa on Hurricane Ridget (42 mm) ja lutterossa Steilacoomit (38 mm). Eli tossa tapauksessa Lutterolla säästää sekä tärinä- että aerowatteja. Mutta mulla ei ole Stigmataan korkea eikä matalaprofiilisia kuitukiekkoja ja eniten kiinnostelisi, että kummista olisi enemmän käytännön iloa. Sen verran ruma se on joka tapauksessa, että ulkonäöllä ei ole niin kovin väliä  :Hymy: 

Mr. Paatonista mulle on tullut sellainen mielikuva, että herralla on kohtuu hyvä perstuntuma vauhtierojen suhteen ja siksi oliskin äärimmäisen mielenkiintoista saada Paaton ajamaan kesällä yksi porkkalalenkki Lutterolla, kun koonkin pitäisi natsata ihan kohilleen.

----------


## JackOja

> Mr. Paatonista mulle on tullut sellainen mielikuva, että herralla on kohtuu hyvä perstuntuma vauhtierojen suhteen ja siksi oliskin äärimmäisen mielenkiintoista saada Paaton ajamaan kesällä yksi porkkalalenkki Lutterolla.



Mut sehän ajaa pää edellä valtaojaan, vääntyykö haarukka?

----------


## paaton

> Ja 82mm vanne oli pehmein (mukavin/nopein?) koska eri rakenne / leveys. Ja kaikki ZIPP aerokiekot oli pehmeämpiä kuin tuo 13mm verrokki. 
> 
> Tuossa kannattaa myös ottaa huomioon että noi numerot edustaa vuoden 2007 mallistoa. Toki perusperiaate varmaan pätee edelleen eli jos leveys/muoto/materiaali vastaava niin korkeampi on jäykempi. 
> 
> Mielenkiintoinen aihe. Aerogrävelissähän nykyään monesti 32mm tai enemmän kiekon ulkoleveyttä ja muodot taitaa olla suht pyöreitä (ei V tyyliä joka ainakin tuon yo datan mukaan olisi jäykin). Vaatisi tarkempaa kenttätestiä.



Noniin! "Master of testing" alkaa heräilemään  :Hymy:  Nyt tarttee vaan löytää tarpeeksi pitkä rouhea ja muuttumaton pätkä. Olikos espoossa päin jossain mukulakiveä?

----------


## paaton

> Mut sehän ajaa pää edellä valtaojaan, vääntyykö haarukka?



Teräsrunko voi pelastaa. Se löysä haarukka toimii katapulttina ja heittää koko keksinnön ojan yli.

----------


## stenu

> Ja kaikki ZIPP aerokiekot oli pehmeämpiä kuin tuo 13mm verrokki.



Joo tommonen ikiaikainen, kapea alumiininen tuubivanne on vähän huono vertailukohta enää nykymaailmassa. Ja tossa taisi olla 32 pinnaa aluvanteessa ja kuituisissa 24 tai 28 (aero?)pinnaa.

Kiinnostaisi se, että kuinka paljon Zipp 101 XPLR häviää ilmanvastuksessa noille korkeammille ja toisaalta se, että kuinka paljon se voittaa mukavuudessa. Tai vaikka Enve G25 vs joku korkeaprofiilinen.

----------


## paaton

Mutta se pinnoituksen vaikutus. Itse luulen tuon merkkaavan eniten. Pinnojen pituus esim vaikuttaa heti pinnakulmiin.

----------


## Qilty

En lainaa tähän tota Stenun pitkää juttua. Mutta jos ne matalat kiekot säästäisi watteja enemmän kun aerodynaaminen muoto niin eiköhän niitä olis enemmän porukalla alla noissa pitkissä gravel kisoissa? Vois ainakin kuvitella.

Unbound ajetaan siihen 10h pintaan ja vähän yli 30keskarilla, ja syvillä kiekoilla sekä aika kaposilla(~40mm) kumeilla mennään. Liekö tossa myös syy siihen että pyöriin on tullut kaikkia joustavia tolppi/tankoja/stemmejä?

Lähetetty minun 21081111RG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Mutta se pinnoituksen vaikutus. Itse luulen tuon merkkaavan eniten. Pinnojen pituus esim vaikuttaa heti pinnakulmiin.



Mä en tiedä miltä noi dt swissin grc1400 (ulkomitat 32x42mm)kiekkojen kehät näyttää teippien alta, mutta nipat ei ole kehän ulkopuolella, joten onkohan pinna juurikaan lyhyempi kun perus kehässä? Ja sama varmaan monissa muissakin aerokehissä

Lähetetty minun 21081111RG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

^^ juu tuolla perusteella sitä ”aero is everything” -ajatusta meille taviksillekin myydään ja pointti oli juurikin siinä, että pro-kuskien vauhdeissa se toiminee just noin, mutta jos mä ajaisin Unboundin, niin keskari olisi varmaan lähempänä 20 km/h - jos sitäkään. Olisko siitä huolimatta korkeat vanteet ja kapeat renkaat nopeampi kuin matalat vanteet ja leveät renkaat?

----------


## stenu

> Mä en tiedä miltä noi dt swissin grc1400 (ulkomitat 32x42mm)kiekkojen kehät näyttää teippien alta, mutta nipat ei ole kehän ulkopuolella, joten onkohan pinna juurikaan lyhyempi kun perus kehässä? Ja sama varmaan monissa muissakin aerokenissä.



GG-hommiin en kyllä huolisi muuta kuin sellaiset kehät, joissa nippeleihin pääsee käsiksi rengasta irroittamatta.

----------


## paaton

Piti ihan tarkistaa, että horisenko taas.

Erd tuon kertoo. Ohuissa kehissä Erd on 600mm ja 80mm kiekoissa 480. Eli kyllä se pinna sinne alas kiinnittyy ja lyhenee.

----------


## Qilty

> Piti ihan tarkistaa, että horisenko taas.
> 
> Erd tuon kertoo. Ohuissa kehissä Erd on 600mm ja 80mm kiekoissa 480. Eli kyllä se pinna sinne alas kiinnittyy ja lyhenee.



https://www.bike24.com/p2329135.html

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/spokes/d...t-kit/?geoc=FI

Noissa ei iso ero ole vaikka kehissä 20mm

Lähetetty minun 21081111RG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Aakoo

Vaikka tämä ei Gravel pyöriin liitykään, niin kyllä, nippelit tosiaan tulee sinne vanteen "alareunaan"  :Hymy: . Eli mitä syvempi kehä, niin sitä lyhyemmät pinnat. GRC 1400 kiekoissa on sisäiset nippelit eli ne on kokonaan siellä vanteen sisällä, eli pinnat tarvitsee olla sen verran pidemmät.

----------


## macci

Aerogräveliin ja tuohon linkattuun Swisssiden testiin liittyen mielestäni yksi oleellinen luku on tuo 19W aeroero 30km/h vauhdissa nopean aeromaantiepyörän ja normi Grävelin välillä. 

Tuunattu aerogrävel / all-road menee johonkin tuohon väliin. Onko se sitten 15W vai 5W nopeampi kuin normi grävel riippuu lopullisesta speksistä.

Testissä saatiin 5W ero (30km/h vauhdissa) kun 45mm nappulakumi 25mm vanteella vaihdettiin 35mm semisliksiin 42mm (32mm ulkoleveällä) vanteella. Tuossakin renkaan todellinen ulkomitta lienee 36-37mm.

----------


## paaton

> Aerogräveliin ja tuohon linkattuun Swisssiden testiin liittyen mielestäni yksi oleellinen luku on tuo 19W aeroero 30km/h vauhdissa nopean aeromaantiepyörän ja normi Grävelin välillä. 
> 
> Tuunattu aerogrävel / all-road menee johonkin tuohon väliin. Onko se sitten 15W vai 5W nopeampi kuin normi grävel riippuu lopullisesta speksistä.
> 
> Testissä saatiin 5W ero (30km/h vauhdissa) kun 45mm nappulakumi 25mm vanteella vaihdettiin 35mm semisliksiin 42mm (32mm ulkoleveällä) vanteella. Tuossakin renkaan todellinen ulkomitta lienee 36-37mm.



Niin eikös sinunkin testeissä medvestön hiekkatiellä aeromaantiepyörä 32mm gp5000lla ollut selvästi nopein?

----------


## stenu

^ Sitten vielä sama testi vaikka Ankarlax-Friggesby välille tai Meikon  pohjoispuolelle, niin alkaisi olla kiinnostavaa vertailutietoa. Tarpeeksi  raffiksi kun alusta menee, niin aika äkkiä alkaakin XC-maasturi olla kaikkein  nopein, vaikka sellainen vasta häviääkin ilmanvastuswateissa sekä gravelille että maantiepyörälle.

Helpompia  XCM-kisojakin ajetaan lähemmäs kolmenkympin keskareilla, ehkä ylikin. Esim.  Leadville 100:ssa, joka on yksi niistä Life Time Grand Prix -kisoista,  näyttäis kärki ajavan n. 26 km/h keskarilla, vaikka siellä on noin 3600  nousumetriäkin. Tähän asti kärjessä on kai näykynyt pääasiassa maastureita, mutta nyt on jännä nähdä, että ajaisko siellä joku jollain Open W.I.D.E tai täysjousto-URS tyyppisellä ratkaisulla.

----------


## Qilty

> Aerogräveliin ja tuohon linkattuun Swisssiden testiin liittyen mielestäni yksi oleellinen luku on tuo 19W aeroero 30km/h vauhdissa nopean aeromaantiepyörän ja normi Grävelin välillä. 
> 
> Tuunattu aerogrävel / all-road menee johonkin tuohon väliin. Onko se sitten 15W vai 5W nopeampi kuin normi grävel riippuu lopullisesta speksistä.
> 
> Testissä saatiin 5W ero (30km/h vauhdissa) kun 45mm nappulakumi 25mm vanteella vaihdettiin 35mm semisliksiin 42mm (32mm ulkoleveällä) vanteella. Tuossakin renkaan todellinen ulkomitta lienee 36-37mm.



Olis kiinnostanut myös ero ihan tavan maantiepyörään.

Lähetetty minun 21081111RG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kyllä on hienoksi gravel-ajelu mennyt kun noin pitää watteja laskeskella. Minä luulin että gravelointi oli puhdasta pyöräilystä nautiskelua flanellit lepattaen. 

Nyt on sitten tämäkin pilalla. Onneksi fatti-ketjuissa ei olla vielä näin pitkällä.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Kyllä on hienoksi gravel-ajelu mennyt kun noin pitää watteja laskeskella. Minä luulin että gravelointi oli puhdasta pyöräilystä nautiskelua flanellit lepattaen. 
> 
> Nyt on sitten tämäkin pilalla. Onneksi fatti-ketjuissa ei olla vielä näin pitkällä.



Gravellissa niitä just pitää laskeskella. Päivässä ei ehdi millään ajamaan haluamaansa lenkkiä, jos lähtee 30mm marawintereillä pehmeään hiekkaan. 

Se mahdollinen energiansäästö on oikeasti pitkissä gravellkisoissa aika julmaa, kun sitä peesiapua ei saakkaan kuten maantiekisassa.

----------


## JackOja

> Nyt on sitten tämäkin pilalla. Onneksi fatti-ketjuissa ei olla vielä näin pitkällä.



Siellä ollaan paljon pidemmällä.

----------


## stenu

> Kyllä on hienoksi gravel-ajelu mennyt kun noin pitää watteja laskeskella. Minä luulin että gravelointi oli puhdasta pyöräilystä nautiskelua flanellit lepattaen.



No katsos jollain ne flanellien ja partojen lepatteluun hukkuvat watit pitää kompensoida tai muuten muuttuu nautiskelu pelkästään irvistelyksi.

----------


## Arosusi

> Kyllä on hienoksi gravel-ajelu mennyt kun noin pitää watteja laskeskella.



Ajelee vaan riittävän hitaasti niin ei tarvitse aero watteja miettiä tai pyörää pestä.
Itseä kiinnostaisi testi missä vaikka 10 eritasoista pyöräilijää aktiivi harrastajasta ihan peruspyöräilijään laitettaisiin omalla pyörällä tuulitunnelin ja mitattaisiin watit. Sitten hiottaisiin ajoasento ja suoritettaisiin testi uudestaan. Mielenkiintoista olisi nähdä muutos ja sen suhde aerovanteisiin ja runkoihin.

----------


## paaton

Asento tietysti ensin kuntoon. Mutta tämä taas väännettiin aeroon. Kaikki jo tietää, että aero on  nopea ja suurin osa vastuksesta tulee siitä vauhdin noustessa. Tuo tärinän vaikutus on paljon mielenkiintoisempaa. Samahan pätee maantielläkin. Liian kovaksi pumpattu rengas alkaa hyppimään suht tasaisellakkin asfaltilla, kun vauhti nousee riittävästi.

----------


## JKO17

Ohessa mielenkiintoiset kommentit ja arviot  liittyen velonewsin gravelrengas-testiin ja rollingresistance testeihin yleisesti.
Silcan tj Josh Poertner ja Tom Anhalt Cycling Analytics.
Näkökulma on juurikin tuo kulminaatiopiste, milloin renkaan  tärinän ja pomppimisen aiheuttama energiahäviö nousee suuremmaksi kuin kovemman rengaspaineen tuoma pienempi rullausvastus (teoreettinen/täysin tasaisella alustalla) 

https://www.velonews.com/gear/techni...-verification/.

----------


## Föhn

Sinänsä mitää uutta tuo juttu ei tuonut mutta mukavahan näitä on lukea. 

Mitä tuohon tärinään tulee niin sen vaikutushan pitäisi olla ilmiönä tiedossa jokaisen takaraivossa ainakin heillä jotka ajopeliään on hinkannu.

----------


## stenu

Tää oli varsin mielenkiintoista ja mulle täysin uutta tietoa:

*…our athletes are the fittest in the world, so the breakpoint is likely higher than for the average consumer, as these data were produced with athletes all having very low body fat percentage and therefore, lower hysteresis than most normal people!*

Eli mitä enemmän läskiä, sitä enemmän tärinäwatteja hukkuu kehoon. Taviskuskille nopeimmat rengaspaineet on matalammat kuin prolla. Pro-kuskit voi siis speksata renkaansa (ja kiekkonsa ym.?) enemmän aero edellä, koska heitä tärinä hidastaa vähemmän.

Mä nautin myös hyvästä ruuasta, joten ilmankos musta tuntuu, että se tärinä häiritsee mua enemmän kuin joitain toisia….  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Föhn

Onhan tärinänsiedossa ihmisillä valtavia henkilökohtaisia eroja miten sen kokee. Tai se raja milloin tärinästä, oli se sitten minkälaista tahansa, tai mistä tahansa johtuva koetaan häiritseväksi. 
Ja tuosta jos aletaan erottelemaan se mukavuus aspekti jolle ei oikein löydy varsinaisesti mitta-asteikkoa tai yhteistä suuretta jotta se olisi samanlainen ja verrattavissa, niin muuttujia löytyy vielä kosolti lisää.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Se, että tykkääkö kivusta ja sietääkö mäiskettä ei vaikuta siihen paljonko läski hytkyessään watteja haukkaa.

----------


## Föhn

Juu. Yritin pitää tärinänsiedon yleisesti ottaen viittaamatta läskiwatteihin.

----------


## tchegge_

Toisaalta massan hitaus vähentää tärinän vaikutusta ajoneuvoyhdistelmään. Siihen mä ainakin asetan toivoni. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## stenu

Tärinänsietokyky on tosiaan eri asia, mutta se liittyy kyllä samaan yhtälöön, koska tärinänsietokyky vaikuttaa siihen, että kuinka paljon watteja kykenee tuottamaan. Tärinä väsyttää ja väsyneenä ei jaksa polkea. Tärinänsiedon suhteenkin uskoisin, että prot vetää pidemmän korren, joten se kasvattaa suhteellista eroa tavisharrastajaan vielä suuremmaksi.

Siksi pro-kuskit voi vedellä kapeilla nakeilla, aerokiekoilla ja tempotangoilla Unboundit ja muut, mutta samat speksit ei välttämättä olekaan nopeimmat Mr. Stenun alla. Aero is everything on ollut helppo slogan myydä loputtomasta ostetun suorituskyvyn ja uuden nälästä kärsiville harrastajille, koska siitä voi esittää mitattavaa dataa markkinointilupausten tueksi. Sillä, että onko data suoraan verrannollista harrastajakuskin suorituskykyyn ei ole väliä, kun eurot ja dollarit ratkaisee.

----------


## leecher

Tärinänsietoa jos toinen kuski painaa 60 kg ja toinen 88 kg. Molemmat ajaa samaa nopeutta samalla tiellä samanlaisella kalustolla. Eikös jo fysiikanlakien mukaan raskaampi koe suurempia kiihtyvyyksiä ja hidastumisia kuin se kevyempi heppu rinnalla?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Qilty

Edelleenkään en usko että vanteilla olisi isokaan merkitys tärinän vaimennuksessa ja jos on niin täytyy ne kiekot olla melkein narupinnoilla kasatut. Samaa markkinamiesten lätinää kun aerokin, sillä erolla että aeroetu voidaan ihan mitata ja näyttää toteen.

Lähetetty minun 21081111RG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Tärinänsietokyky on tosiaan eri asia, mutta se liittyy kyllä samaan yhtälöön, koska tärinänsietokyky vaikuttaa siihen, että kuinka paljon watteja kykenee tuottamaan. Tärinä väsyttää ja väsyneenä ei jaksa polkea. Tärinänsiedon suhteenkin uskoisin, että prot vetää pidemmän korren, joten se kasvattaa suhteellista eroa tavisharrastajaan vielä suuremmaksi.
> 
> Siksi pro-kuskit voi vedellä kapeilla nakeilla, aerokiekoilla ja tempotangoilla Unboundit ja muut, mutta ei kannata kuvitella, että samanlainen raktaisu olisi nopeampi Mr. Stenun alla. Aero is everything on ollut vaan helppo asia myydä loputtomasta suorituskyvyn nälästä kärsiville harrastajille, koska siitä on helppo esittää mitattavaa dataa markkinointilupausten tueksi. Sillä, että onko data suoraan verrannollista harrastajakuskin suorituskykyyn ei ole väliä, kun eurot ja dollarit ratkaisee.



Niin, mutta tartteeko aeron ja smoothin ajon välttämättä sulkea toisiaan pois? Tuota teräslutteroa ei oteta laskuihin mukaan  :Hymy:

----------


## tchegge_

> Niin, mutta tartteeko aeron ja smoothin ajon välttämättä sulkea toisiaan pois? Tuota teräslutteroa ei oteta laskuihin mukaan



Autoihin on kymmeniä vuosia myyty kaikenlaisia siipiä ja helmoja. Olisiko aika alkaa valmistamaan fillareihin kevyitä siipiprofiileja mitkä saa liimattua pyöräisiin putkiin tai vanteisiin... 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## stenu

> Tärinänsietoa jos toinen kuski painaa 60 kg ja  toinen 88 kg. Molemmat ajaa samaa nopeutta samalla tiellä samanlaisella  kalustolla. Eikös jo fysiikanlakien mukaan raskaampi koe suurempia  kiihtyvyyksiä ja hidastumisia kuin se kevyempi heppu rinnalla?



Joo  tämä on ihan selvää kauraa. Samoin kuin se, että painavammalla kuskilla  "breaking point" rengaspaineiden suhteen on korkeampi kuin kevyemmällä.  Uutta oli se, että kahden saman painoisen kuskin rasvaprosentti  vaikutttaa myös. Pienemmällä rasvaprosentilla varustettu kuski voi ajaa  kovemmilla rengaspaineilla kuin samanpainoinen isommalla  rasvaprosentilla varustettu.





> Niin, mutta tartteeko aeron ja smoothin ajon välttämättä sulkea toisiaan pois? Tuota teräslutteroa ei oteta laskuihin mukaan



Tuohon mäkin haluaisin vastauksen ja siitä kai tämä koko keskustelu sai alkunsa. Tällä hetkellä vaikuttaisi siltä, että ainakin osittain ne sulkee toisensa pois, mutta tulevaisuus voi olla toisenlainen. Kun aero-luu on kaluttu loppuun, pitää keksiä uutta. Toistaiseksi testaaminen keskittyy pääsääntöisesti niihin aerowatteihin ja sellaisia testejä, missä huomioitaisiin molemmat muuttujat ei ole. Vähän sama kuin tuossa JKO:n linkkaamassa vierintävastusartikkelissa; tuloksen tulkinnan suhteen olennaista ei ole se, mitä testataan, vaan se mitä jätetään testaamatta. Samasta syystä jotkut tönkkeröt touring-renkaat voi saada hyviä tuloksia rullaustesteissa, mutta sen perusteella ei voi vetää johtopäätöstä siitä, että ne olisi nopeita gravelrenkaita.

----------


## stenu

> Edelleenkään en usko että vanteilla olisi isokaan merkitys tärinän vaimennuksessa ja jos on niin täytyy ne kiekot olla melkein narupinnoilla kasatut. Samaa markkinamiesten lätinää kun aerokin, sillä erolla että aeroetu voidaan ihan mitata ja näyttää toteen.



Mä en osaa ottaa kantaa yksistään vanteiden merkitykseen, koska mulla ei ole  sellaisia kiekkoja, jotka olisi vanteita lukuunottamatta identtiset ja kuitukiekkoja ei ole ollenkaan, joten en tiedä, mitä kaikkea niiden kanssa voi saada aikaan tärinänvaimennusmielessä. Mutta sen verran monta paria mulla on erilaisia kiekkoja, että ihan satavarmasti voin sanoa, että kiekkojen välillä on eroja. Johan sen jonkun linkkaamaan Zipp-testin mukaan jäykimmän ja löysimmän kiekon jäykkyydessä oli ihan huima ero.

----------


## Föhn

Kyllä minäkin uskallan väittää että kiekkojen välillä on eroja. Suuriakin.

----------


## huotah

Oma n=1: Alukiekot on mukavammat kuin 45mm korkeat hiilikiekot. Havainto tehty samoilla renkailla (GK SK 38mm) molemmissa kiekkosarjoissa. Laskemalla paineita 0,2...0,3 baria hiilikuitukiekkojen "mukavuus" on subjektiivisesti samalla tasolla kuin alumiinikiekkojen. Mukavuudella tarkoitan tässä terävien iskujen vaimentamista, tärinänvaimennuksessa on huomannut mainittavaa eroa kiekkojen välillä.

----------


## paaton

Onko sisäleveys sama? Jos kuitukiekot ovat leveämmät, niin niistä pitääkin käsittääkseni laskea painetta.

----------


## huotah

> Onko sisäleveys sama? Jos kuitukiekot ovat leveämmät, niin niistä pitääkin käsittääkseni laskea painetta.



Ei sama mutta lähellä. Alukiekoissa 24mm, kuitukiekoissa 23mm.

----------


## Qilty

> Onko sisäleveys sama? Jos kuitukiekot ovat leveämmät, niin niistä pitääkin käsittääkseni laskea painetta.



Näinhän se on vaikka ne olis valmistettu bambusta.


Ite en ole huomannut että kuitukiekot olis ollu epämukavemmat, en grävelissä enkä maastossa. Tai sitten niiden hyödyt vaan tuntuu niin paljon enemmän ettei tollasia sivuseikkoja huomaa.

No gravelissa tosin vaihtui myös runkomateriaali joten silläkin varmaan iso vaikutus

Lähetetty minun 21081111RG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Toisaalta massan hitaus vähentää tärinän vaikutusta ajoneuvoyhdistelmään. Siihen mä ainakin asetan toivoni.



Hienoa, tämän luettuani kävin hakemassa pakastimesta korvapuustin kahvin kaveriksi.   :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> No katsos jollain ne flanellien ja partojen lepatteluun hukkuvat watit pitää kompensoida tai muuten muuttuu nautiskelu pelkästään irvistelyksi.



Ilman muuta, noinhan se pitää mennä.

Eikä minun tarkoitus ollut mitenkään irvalla teidän watti-laskelmia, tietysti kaikki pitää huomioida jos kelloa vastaan ajetaan. Itse vaan mietiskelin että kuinka pitkään kesti, ennen kuin nautiskelupainotteinen ajelu kehittyi kilvanajoksi. 

Ps. Tai siis jokainen ajelee sellaisella pyörällä ja sellaisia vauhteja kuin itse haluaa. Minä en omista vauhdeistani kehtaa sanoa yhtään mitään.   :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Ite en ole huomannut että kuitukiekot olis ollu epämukavemmat, en grävelissä enkä maastossa.



Ööö...mä olen ymmärtänyt, että kuitukiekkojen pitäisi olla alumiinikiekkoja mukavampia noin niinkuin yleisesti ottaen ja jos verrataan suunnilleen samanlaisella profiililla varustettuja kiekkoja.

Se siis kiinnostelisi, että jos mä haluaisin speksata Stigmatasta nykyistä nopeamman, niin ostanko siihen esimerkiksi Zipp 101:set, 404:set vai jotain siltä väliltä? Vai Enve G25:set? Ja ennenkaikkea muuttuuko se pyörä noilla ylipäätään nopeammaksi vai meneekö rahat hukkaan? Verrokkikiekot on DT CR1400 -aluvannekiekot.

Tällä hetkellä teräsluttero vaikuttaa olevan Stigmataa nopeampi sekä perstuntumalla että taatusti epätieteellisellä Strava-menetelmällä arvioituna. Placebon vaikutustakaan ei sovi unohtaa, koska jo se, että mielestäsi toinen pyörä on nopeampi, voi riittää tekemään siitä nopeamman. Varmuudella teräsluttero on Stigmataa mukavampi erityisesti etupään osalta. Takapää mennee melkolailla 50/50. Aeroeroavaisuuksia en osaa arvioida.

Jos nyt jotain oikeita gravelkisoja Suomeen tulee ja niitä tulee ajettua, olisi Stigmata ehkä turvallisemman tuntuinen kisapyöräksi (jopa mun kisavauhdeilla) johtuen esim. levareista. Mutta jos se on lutteroa hitaampi, ei sillä ajamisessa ole järkeä eikä oikein sen omistamisessakaan. Viimeisin ja ainoa gravelkisa, jonka olen ajanut, oli 2019 Fiskars. Siellä ajoin lutterolla, matalilla aluvanteilla ja Steilacoomeilla. Keskari suht haastavalla 92 km reitillä oli 25 km/h ja sillä olin Masters-sarjan 2. (sarjassa 3 osallistujaa  :Sarkastinen: ).

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Kyllä on hienoksi gravel-ajelu mennyt kun noin pitää watteja laskeskella. Minä luulin että gravelointi oli puhdasta pyöräilystä nautiskelua flanellit lepattaen. 
> 
> Nyt on sitten tämäkin pilalla. Onneksi fatti-ketjuissa ei olla vielä näin pitkällä.



Ai nyt vasta. Tämä ketjuhan on ollut jo vuosikausia yhtä millispeksirunkkausta  :Vink:

----------


## stenu

> Eikä minun tarkoitus ollut mitenkään irvalla teidän watti-laskelmia, tietysti kaikki pitää huomioida jos kelloa vastaan ajetaan. Itse vaan mietiskelin että kuinka pitkään kesti, ennen kuin nautiskelupainotteinen ajelu kehittyi kilvanajoksi.



Juu en irvailuna sitä ottanutkaan tai ehkä vähän, sillälailla kiltisti  :Hymy: 

Tällainen keskustelu on kuitenkin minusta mielenkiintoisempaa kuin esimerkiksi se, että onko Grizl X parempi kuin Grizl Y ja kumpaa löytyy varastosta. Ja vaikka keskustelu olisi pelkkää spekulointia, niin itseasiassa nämä tämäntyyppiset keskustelut ovat olleet koko tämän ketjun ja ehkä koko foorumin suola joidenkin rengaskeskustelujen lisäksi.

----------


## paaton

Niin, kovaa ajaminen on kivaa ja kaikki keinot otetaan tietysti käyttöön.

----------


## JackOja

> Tällainen keskustelu on kuitenkin minusta mielenkiintoisempaa kuin esimerkiksi se, että onko Grizl X parempi kuin Grizl Y ja kumpaa löytyy varastosta...



Joo tosiaan, etenkin noille varastosaldotiedotteille voisi olla oma keskustelunsa vaikka kaupat-osastolla.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tällainen keskustelu on kuitenkin minusta mielenkiintoisempaa kuin esimerkiksi se, että onko Grizl X parempi kuin Grizl Y ja kumpaa löytyy varastosta. Ja vaikka keskustelu olisi pelkkää spekulointia, niin itseasiassa nämä tämäntyyppiset keskustelut ovat olleet koko tämän ketjun ja ehkä koko foorumin suola joidenkin rengaskeskustelujen lisäksi.



Totta, näissä kirjoittaja tuo itse jotain lisäarvoa koko juttuun.

----------


## Föhn

> Niin, kovaa ajaminen on kivaa ja kaikki keinot otetaan tietysti käyttöön.



Tässä on asiaa! 

Ja kun kilometrejä tulee niin ei se hukkaan mene. Se kalustorunkkaus eikä ne kilometrit. Tietysti positiivista olisi että kuntokin kehittyisi.

----------


## Qilty

Mäkään en ymmärrä miksei nautiskelu ja vauhti mahdu samaan yhtälöön? Mä en todellakaan hio mitään viimeisiä sekuntteja, mutta kun ei löydy 400w kynnystehoja niin pakko vähän speksailla.

Lähetetty minun 21081111RG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## miz

> Joo  tämä on ihan selvää kauraa. Samoin kuin se, että painavammalla kuskilla  "breaking point" rengaspaineiden suhteen on korkeampi kuin kevyemmällä.  Uutta oli se, että kahden saman painoisen kuskin rasvaprosentti  vaikutttaa myös. Pienemmällä rasvaprosentilla varustettu kuski voi ajaa  kovemmilla rengaspaineilla kuin samanpainoinen isommalla  rasvaprosentilla varustettu.



Voiko tämän siis tiivistää niin että kaksi samanpainoista kuskia, toisella lihakset ja kunto kohdillaan, toinen on pehmeä ”läski”.

Yllättäen se jolla on rasvan tilalla lihasta kestää höykytystä paremmin ja pidempään?

1:1 asiat ei tietysti koskaan ole, mutta onhan se nyt selvä lajissa kuin lajissa että etureppu ja pehmeys ei tuo mitään etua fyysisessä suorittamisessa.
Vähän kuulostaa turhalta / ylianalysoinnilta tässä yhteydessä.

----------


## paaton

> Mäkään en ymmärrä miksei nautiskelu ja vauhti mahdu samaan yhtälöön? Mä en todellakaan hio mitään viimeisiä sekuntteja, mutta kun ei löydy 400w kynnystehoja niin pakko vähän speksailla.
> 
> Lähetetty minun 21081111RG laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Joo, ja mä myönnän kyllä auliisti, että se speksaaminen on osa valmistautumista. Osa kavereista ei enää edes vastaa mulle edellisenä iltana, kun alkaa renkaiden ja vaatteiden kanssa säätäminen  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Voiko tämän siis tiivistää niin että kaksi samanpainoista kuskia, toisella lihakset ja kunto kohdillaan, toinen on pehmeä ”läski”.
> 
> Yllättäen se jolla on rasvan tilalla lihasta kestää höykytystä paremmin ja pidempään?
> 
> 1:1 asiat ei tietysti koskaan ole, mutta onhan se nyt selvä lajissa kuin lajissa että etureppu ja pehmeys ei tuo mitään etua fyysisessä suorittamisessa.
> Vähän kuulostaa turhalta / ylianalysoinnilta tässä yhteydessä.



No edelleenkin, jos luit sen artikkelin, niin kyse ei ollut höykytyksen kestämisestä, vaan siitä, että kuinka paljon kroppaan hukkuu watteja (=hystereesi) tärinän (=impedenssi) seurauksena. En osaa ottaa kantaa siihen, että onko se turhuutta tai ylianalysointia vaiko ei, mutta ainakin Silcan/Zippin insinöörien mielestä sillä on merkitystä sen verran, että meinaavat lisätä ilmanpainelaskuriin palikan, joka huomioi rasvaprosentin tai ”ammattilaisuusasteen” tai jotain sinne päin.

Braking point -kaavioita, kun katsoo, niin näkee, että aika äkkiä vääränlaisilla ilmanpaineilla hukkaa helposti watteja enemmän kuin minkäänlaisilla aerokiekoilla voi voittaa.

Mutta kai noi kaverit on jonkinnäköisiä pioneereja noitten teorioidensa kanssa eli menee varmaan hetki ennen kuin teorioista tulee yleisesti hyväksyttäviä. Tosin Jan Heine on ollut samoilla linjoilla jo kauan, mutta vähän eri käsittein.

----------


## JKO17

Heitän mutulla vähän aiempia viestejä kompaten, että kevyt gravelissa/normaaleilla hiekkateillä nopein gravel on täysi aeromaantie+ korkealaippaiset kiekot ja uusi gp5000 30-32 mm renkailla
Kun renkaiden "kanto" loppuu tai rengas alkaa hyppiä niin jokin 3T aerogravel + esim. bianca strada pro:t 36 mm+ korkealaippaiset ja mahdollisimman leveät kiekot
Kun hiekkatie muuttuu raffimmaksi, niin renkaaseen kestoa ja volyymiä
ja sitten jossain vaiheessa iskarit setuppiin mukaan.


Renkailla pääosin jousto, muilla joustoilla pääosin  mukavuutta (jos ei mennä maastollisesti vaativaan graveliin) jolla myös vaikutusta tosiasialliseen nopeuteen varsinkin pitemmissä ajoissa.


Olisin myös sitä mieltä, että Stenun Stigmata on hyvä pyörä mutta näissä paperi-hipostelu-nopeus speksaamisissa se jää tavallaan vajaaksi huolimatta mitkä vanteet siinä on. Siis jos etsitään ultimatum-nopeaa gravelpyörää pääosin kevyehkössä gravelmaastossa. Eli vanteita vaihtamalla CR1400;sta aerogravelvanteisiin, niin se ero 30 kmh vaudissa on tasolla 2-muutama watti max. Hunt on tehnyt jonkin testin jossa eroksi ei-aerogravelkiekko vs enve 4.5 ar ja Huntin 36 mm leveä kiekko, niin ero olisi 9 w  32 kmh:ssa. Tähän nyt pitää suhtautua varauksella.

----------


## stenu

^ ja nyt tähän se puuttuva ja olennainen tieto olisi, että a) onko ne aerommat vanteet kovemmat vai pehmeämmät ajaa kuin ei aerot, jos speksit on muuten noin samat ja b) jos eroja on, niin mitä se tarkoittaa wattien määrässä.

Toinen juttu, mikä tulee teoriatasolla mieleen, on se, että onko itseasiassa gravelpyörän sweet spot tosi kapea? Hyvällä soratiellä maantiepyörä leveähköillä maantierenkailla on nopeampi ja röykkyisemmällä aika nopeasti rullaava XC-rengas onkin jo nopeampi.

Heinen testien mukaan iskarit ei ole paras ratkaisu, koska jousituksen vaimennus syö niitä impedenssiwatteja. Renkailla ja teräshaarukalla aiheutettu jousto oli tehokkaampaa. Mutta tuo tietenkin on vähän hankala asia fillarifirmoille, koska nyky EU-direktiiveillä ei voi tehdä sellaisia etuhaarukoita, jotka joustaisi. Teknisesti sellaisen tekeminen hiilikuidustakaan ei olisi mikään ongelma. Ja tietenkin ne ”pakolliset” levarit vaatii etuhaarukalta enemmän jäykkyyttä.

----------


## JKO17

Jatketaan  vahvalla mutulla, kylläkin jostain olen tämän lukenut
Hiilarikiekot jäykemmät pysty- että sivuttaissuunnassa kun alumiinikiekot. Korkealaippaiset hiilarit jäykemmät pystysuunnassa kuin matalalaippaiset hiilarikiekot ja leveät hiilarikiekot jäykemmät sivuttaissuunnassa. Tähän varmaan vaikuttaa myös pinnojen pituus sekä pinnojen, navan ja vanteen kiinnityskohdan muodostama kolmio. Noin periaatteessa. 

Pelkät kiekot CR1400 --> CRC 1400 /42 mm laippa ja 32 mm ulkoleveys ero sen 1,8 W per 30 kmh. 
Veikkaan että korkeammilla tai leveämmillä kiekoilla saat pari-kolme wattia enemmän tuossa 30 kmh:ssa.
Kun nuo wattierot kertoo noin 1,6;lla niin saadaan ero 35 kmh:ssa.
(eli kun normaalisti ilmoitetaan wattierot 45 kmh:ssa, niin 35 kmh:ssa kerroin oli muistaakseni/tasolla 0,47 ja 30 kmh:ssa 0,28)

Näin ajatellen gravelin sweetspot on aika kapea, mutta eli se on paras aika kapealla alueella,  mutta kun eri maastoja ja ajopintoja yhdistelee niin sitä kautta sweetspot on laaja

----------


## paaton

Niin tuo on aineista speksaamista ja kaverin tiputtamista. 

Kapea terra on tautisen nopea assulla. Sitten kun reitti "paranee" eli alle tulee karkeaa ja upottavaa soraa, niin niillä leveämmillä nappuloilla on ihan pakko kostaa ja ajaa EK-segut täysiä. 

Hidas ja kapeahko rengas on kauhea. Painavan kuskin alla tuolla häviää hatusta vedettynä ainakin 50w, kun hiekka alkaa upottamaan yhtään. Muutenkin paino vaikuttaa gravellissa paljon enemmän, mitä maantiellä.

----------


## miz

> No edelleenkin, jos luit sen artikkelin, niin kyse ei ollut höykytyksen kestämisestä, vaan siitä, että kuinka paljon kroppaan hukkuu watteja (=hystereesi) tärinän (=impedenssi) seurauksena. En osaa ottaa kantaa siihen, että onko se turhuutta tai ylianalysointia vaiko ei, mutta ainakin Silcan/Zippin insinöörien mielestä sillä on merkitystä sen verran, että meinaavat lisätä ilmanpainelaskuriin palikan, joka huomioi rasvaprosentin tai ”ammattilaisuusasteen” tai jotain sinne päin.



Niin, toinen kantaa kehonsa ryhdissä ja reagoi siihen touhuun, toinen on pskasäkkinä tärisemässä pyörän selässä ja kuluttaa energiaa selviämiseen ja vatkaamiseen?
Ymmärsin varmaan väärin, ei olisi eka kerta.

Joka tapauksessa keho toimii paremmin vähemmällä ylimääräisellä rasvalla, sitä nyt koitin raskaasti kärjistäen sanoa. Ei kovin uutta tietoa, siksi käytin tuota ylianalysointia.
Ja myös oma tuntuma on ollut aina että läskinä on raskaampaa  :Leveä hymy: 

Paineisiin liittyen varmaan ihan hyvää asiaa kaikkinensa, mutta aika raskasta reittiä mennään.
Yhtä raskasta kuin hambinin jorinat kun mennään syviin vesiin.

Ei mulla muuta aiheeseen, voidaan jatkaa gravel pyöristä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Niin, toinen kantaa kehonsa ryhdissä ja reagoi siihen touhuun, ...



Kyllä, ei satulassa minään mätisäkkinä löhötä, vaan perse irtoaa, kun ravistaa. Tänään ravisti ja aktiivisuus tuntuu vatsalihaksissa.

----------


## paaton

Tuossa muuten miz on varmaan asian ytimessä. Ja tuohon samaan liittyy se AERO, pro kuskien ajoasentokin. Eli kun asento on pitkä ja matala, niin paino jakautuu nätisti koko kropalle. Selkä pitää ryhdissä asennon. Paino jaloilla, käsillä ja ahterilla suht tasaisesti. Jos se mätisäkki istuu tukevasti satulassa, niin takulla täristää ja ravistaa.

Tämä ei siis millään tapaa liity stenuun, joka muistaakseni ajoikin pitkällä asennolla. Mutta noin yleisesti. Selittää hyvin tuon teorian, miksi pro kuskit eivät kärsi tärinästä. Itse kyllä kärsin.

----------


## Qilty

Eiköhän se ole ihan sama mikä asento, jos ei keskivartalosta löydy tukea niin muu kroppa joutuu tekemään enemmän.

Lähetetty minun 21081111RG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> No edelleenkin, jos luit sen artikkelin, niin kyse ei ollut höykytyksen kestämisestä, vaan siitä, että kuinka paljon kroppaan hukkuu watteja (=hystereesi) tärinän (=impedenssi) seurauksena. En osaa ottaa kantaa siihen, että onko se turhuutta tai ylianalysointia vaiko ei, mutta ainakin Silcan/Zippin insinöörien mielestä sillä on merkitystä sen verran, että meinaavat lisätä ilmanpainelaskuriin palikan, joka huomioi rasvaprosentin tai ”ammattilaisuusasteen” tai jotain sinne päin.
> 
> Braking point -kaavioita, kun katsoo, niin näkee, että aika äkkiä vääränlaisilla ilmanpaineilla hukkaa helposti watteja enemmän kuin minkäänlaisilla aerokiekoilla voi voittaa.
> 
> Mutta kai noi kaverit on jonkinnäköisiä pioneereja noitten teorioidensa kanssa eli menee varmaan hetki ennen kuin teorioista tulee yleisesti hyväksyttäviä. Tosin Jan Heine on ollut samoilla linjoilla jo kauan, mutta vähän eri käsittein.



Eikös tuo "ammattilaisuusaste" löydy jo Silcan laskurista, eli vauhti mitä meinaa ajaa?

Lähetetty minun 21081111RG laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Eiköhän se ole ihan sama mikä asento, jos ei keskivartalosta löydy tukea niin muu kroppa joutuu tekemään enemmän.
> 
> Lähetetty minun 21081111RG laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei se itseasiassa ole. Ainakin mulla kipeytyy alaselkä maasturilla ajaessa, jos painetta on yhtään liikaa renkaissa. Tuossa istutaan siis selkeästi enemmän satulassa. 

Kapeiden gravell renkaiden kanssa pysty asento olisi varmaan aika myrkkyä.

----------


## Qilty

Tässä muuten Zippin lääke tärinään. Eli laske paineita ei kovin uusi juttu. Mutta videolla kyllä näkee että ero on iso.

VIBRATION LOSSES

Our Solution: Using a new rim laminate, we design Zipp wheels to be versatile: They can be ridden on traditional roads, but they are also capable of tackling harder terrain including rough roads, light gravel, and—of course—the cobbles of the Spring Classics. We designed wheels with wider tire beds to be run at lower tire pressures to smooth out the ride.

https://www.sram.com/en/zipp/campaig...tem-efficiency



Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

Noinhan se on. Gravellissa ei vaan välttämättä pysty laskemaan sitä painetta. Esimerkkinä just nuo jäiset kelvit. Paine pitäisi laskea sinne 1.5bar, mutta sitten alkaa jo pohjaamaan. 

Ihan rajoilla mennään myös 42mm resoluteilla kesällä 2bar paineilla, vaikka painoa ei ole kuin tuo 70kg. Siis jos reitillä on oikeasti karkeita kohtia, mitkä haluaa ajaa reippaasti läpi. Sitten taas se leveä ja luttero nappularengas on hidas asfaltilla... Kauheaa touhua. Aina tulee pataan jossain kohtaa.

Ehkä tulevaisuus on tosiaan siinä lutterossa rungossa, tai jousituksissa. Ennustan, että ne 15ke gravellit ovat jo nurkan takana.

----------


## paaton

> Tässä muuten Zippin lääke tärinään. Eli laske paineita ei kovin uusi juttu. Mutta videolla kyllä näkee että ero on iso.
> 
> VIBRATION LOSSES
> 
> Our Solution: Using a new rim laminate, we design Zipp wheels to be versatile: They can be ridden on traditional roads, but they are also capable of tackling harder terrain including rough roads, light gravel, and—of course—the cobbles of the Spring Classics. We designed wheels with wider tire beds to be run at lower tire pressures to smooth out the ride.
> 
> https://www.sram.com/en/zipp/campaig...tem-efficiency
> 
> 
> ...



Hyvä juttu kyllä. Se 50w minkä heitin jo aiemmin, ei taida tarvita edes upottavaa pintaa.

*PSI VS. POWER*Data from our RollingRoad™ tests show the difference between ultra-low pressure and high pressure can account for 50 watts in efficiency gains on a rough road. The tests measured the power required to ride 32kph (20mph) over various surfaces. We captured energy lost to tire deformation, drivetrain, and whole-body vibration.
The order of magnitude of this type of loss warrants your attention. As surface roughness increases, you want to run larger tires at lower pressures. We advocate using a tubeless setup to capture full benefits. Pinch flats are much less likely at low pressure when running tubeless. Added benefits of a wider tire at lower pressures are better handling and cornering. Your tires will not skip off small bumps and lose traction while cornering.

----------


## stenu

> Eikös tuo "ammattilaisuusaste" löydy jo Silcan laskurista, eli vauhti mitä meinaa ajaa?



No en kyllä jaksa loputtomiin referoida, joten lukekaas kuulkaa itse se artikkeli.. Näin siinä sanotaan:

*We’re actually building a parallel data set using more normal cyclists and are seeing slightly lower breakpoints than predicted by the calculator. I expect to have a body fat percent modifier added to the calculator.

*Ja sitten sellainen huomautus, että mun mielestä ”more normal cyclist” on eri asia kuin ”mätisäkki” tms, mutta ehkä täällä kaikilla muilla paitsi mulla on se huippu-urheilijan rasvaprosentti.

----------


## stenu

> Noinhan se on. Gravellissa ei vaan välttämättä pysty laskemaan sitä painetta. Esimerkkinä just nuo jäiset kelvit. Paine pitäisi laskea sinne 1.5bar, mutta sitten alkaa jo pohjaamaan. 
> 
> Ihan rajoilla mennään myös 42mm resoluteilla kesällä 2bar paineilla, vaikka painoa ei ole kuin tuo 70kg. Siis jos reitillä on oikeasti karkeita kohtia, mitkä haluaa ajaa reippaasti läpi. Sitten taas se leveä ja luttero nappularengas on hidas asfaltilla... Kauheaa touhua. Aina tulee pataan jossain kohtaa.
> 
> Ehkä tulevaisuus on tosiaan siinä lutterossa rungossa, tai jousituksissa. Ennustan, että ne 15ke gravellit ovat jo nurkan takana.



No se on juurikin noin, että huonolla alustalla se gravelirenkaiden jousto ei vaan riitä. Se mun arvio siitä, että perunapelloksi jäätynyt kelvi tuplaa tehotarpeen ei varmaan ollut kovin kaukaa haettu tällä perusteella:

Concrete velodrome 175 watts
Dirt bicycle path 210 watts
Cobbles of Arenberg Forest 339 watts

(lähde: Zippin mainosartikkelin linkistä löytyvä tieteellisempi teksti)

Ja tolla perusteella gravelnopeuksissa aerospeksauksilla potentiaalisesti voitettavat watit on aika pieniä verrattuna siihen, mitä tärinänvaimennuksen suhteen huonosti speksaamalla voi hävitä silloin, kun alusta on muuta kuin sileätä soratietä.

Tämä kuva kertoo myös mielestäni aika hyvin siitä, että se ilmanvastuksen osuus kokonaisvastuksesta gravelissa ei ehkä olekaan ihan niin iso kuin jotkut täällä kenties ajattelevat sen olevan tai ainakaan ei ole lähellekään samaa luokkaa kuin maantie(kilpa)pyöräilyssä. Tuon mukaan vierintävastus ja vibration losses yhdessä on jo isompi tekijä kuin ilmanvastus. Tieto referenssinopeuksista puuttuu.

----------


## miz

Mä olen ainaki lasten mielestä kallellaan sinne mätisäkin suuntaan, ja omassa ajossa (ja kropassa) olisi varmaan tuhat kohtaa jota voisi parantaa.
Tuo rasvaprosentin yhteys rengaspaineisiin jää kyllä mulla prioriteettilistan perälle, ja mätisäkillä tarkoitin sitä, että kuluttaa energiaa joka tapauksessa turhaan vääriin asioihin jos on rasvaa lihasten tilalla.

Oman kunnon parantamisen lisäksi kyllä kiinnostaisi koittaa moderneja kuitukiekkoja noiden perus-ok 19mm leveiden alumiinikiekkojen sijaan.
Ehkä turhaa hifistelyä tuokin minunlaisille kuskeille, mutta toisaalta parempi ajofiilis motivoi ajamaan enemmän ja kovempaa, ja sehän on vaan tyhmistä asioista pois..

----------


## paaton

Juu, itsellänikin kuitukiekkojen hankinnan esteenä on vain ja ainoastaan raha. Aina keksii sile parempaa käyttöä, kuin hommata kallista kuitua tuonne kivikkoisille gravell lenkeille.

Enkä siis pidä noita siis ollenkaan huonona hankintana. Mennyt vain aina muut typerät ostokset noiden edelle. Nytkin ostoslistalla on ensin uudet kahvat ja ihqut 4-mäntäiset ja punaiset jarrusatulat...

----------


## Qilty

> No se on juurikin noin, että huonolla alustalla se gravelirenkaiden jousto ei vaan riitä. Se mun arvio siitä, että perunapelloksi jäätynyt kelvi tuplaa tehotarpeen ei varmaan ollut kovin kaukaa haettu tällä perusteella:
> 
> Concrete velodrome 175 watts
> Dirt bicycle path 210 watts
> Cobbles of Arenberg Forest 339 watts
> 
> (lähde: Zippin mainosartikkelin linkistä löytyvä tieteellisempi teksti)
> 
> Ja tolla perusteella gravelnopeuksissa aerospeksauksilla potentiaalisesti voitettavat watit on aika pieniä verrattuna siihen, mitä tärinänvaimennuksen suhteen huonosti speksaamalla voi hävitä silloin, kun alusta on muuta kuin sileätä soratietä.
> ...



Noi numerot oli ilmeisesti maantiepyörällä. Ja toinen asia noista aerohommista, että niiden etu kasvaa kun on esimerkiksi sivuttaistuuli, numerothan annetaan 0 yaw anglella, eli vaikka noita swissiden testejä kun katsoo. 25mm ja 42mm syvät kiekot samoilla kumeilla 30km/h vauhdissa, 0 kulmalla ero 1.8W, mutta kun katsoo käppyröitä niin 20 kulmassa ero on jo 3W. Ja tästä samasta syystä sanotaan että aerohyödyistä(runko, kiekot, ym) hitaampi kuski hyötyy enemmän koska se kohtaa noita eri kulmia lenkeillään pidemmän aikaa. 

Paris-Roubaix voitettiin kokolailla syvillä kiekoilla...

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

Ne pitää saada molemmat. Aeroa ei pidä ajatella vihollisena, vaan sieltä saa aina ilmaisia watteja. Kaikki muut onkin sitten monen muuttujan takana. Pehmeä runko ja (iso)rengas eivät ole kaikissa tilanteissa niitä voittajia.

----------


## stenu

^ joo ilmaisia ja ilmaisia, jos ne 3W säästävät kiekot maksaa 1000€ ja sitten jää vielä kysymysmerkiksi se, että kuluttaako ne tärinäwatteja enenmmän vaiko ei..  :Hymy: 





> Paris-Roubaix voitettiin kokolailla syvillä kiekoilla...



Ja reitistä on xx prosenttia asfalttia? Jos se ajettaisiin mukuloilla kokonaan, voitettaisiin se varmaan maasturilla.

Mutta joo mulla ei ole tehomittaria, joten en osaa sanoa, että paljonko millaiseenkin tärinään häviää watteja, niin en osaa myöskään verrata, mitä vaatii, että saa sen saman 3 watin hyödyn kuin aerokiekoilla sivutuulessa.

Heinen testien mukaan asfaltin tärinäurat hukkaa 290W 25 km/h nopeudessa. Toi varmaan alkaa olla aikalailla ääriesimerkki. Jokainen muuallakin kuin tasaisella soralla ajava kuitenkin kyllä huomaa sen kohdan, kun renkaiden (ja etuhaarukan/rungon) jousto ei enää riitä. Heti, kun tanko alkaa täristää käsille, alkaa watteja kulua muuallekin kuin etenemiseen.

Isoin kysymys on sitten se, että paljonko niitä hukkuvia tehoja oikeasti pystyy säästämään renkaiden ja rengaspaineiden lisäksi muilla keinoilla ja vaikuttaako esim. se vanteiden mahdollinen jousto vaiko eikö. Se on ainakin selvää, että renkaissa ei kannata säästellä, koska niistä saa jokatapauksessa halvimmalla isoimman hyödyin.

Siihen, että miksi se luttero tuntuu aina vaan Stigmataa nopeammalta voikin löytyä selitys tosta kuvasta, vaikka ei edes noihin Heinen mittaamiin aika isoihin wattieroihin täysin uskoisikaan. Varsinkin noi Smooth Pavement -luvut tuntuu aika hurjilta. Harmi, että tommonen ohutputkinen teräshaarukka (Singer) ei ole kovin kaupallinen tuote tällä hetkellä, joten tuskin oikein ketään muuta tahoa kiinnostaa laittaa euroja ton asian tutkimiseen.




Joka tapauksessa esimerkiksi nyt ne aerokiekkojen tuomat potentiaaliset säästöt tuntuu mun mielestä marginaalisilta sen rinnalla, mitä tärinää vähentämällä voi säästää. Ja se huomioiden mä väittäisin, että jonkinasteinen ”aerokupla” on käynnissä tällä hetkellä. Ehkä se puhkeaa jossain vaiheessa, ehkä ei.

Kiekkoja enemmän muuten varmaan ilmanvastusta pienentäisi, kun vaihtaisi ohjaustangon vähän kapeampaan. Onneksi ei sentään ole flare-tanko mulla..  :Vink:

----------


## paaton

> ^ joo ilmaisia ja ilmaisia, jos ne 3W säästävät kiekot maksaa 1000€ ja sitten jää vielä kysymysmerkiksi se, että kuluttaako ne tärinäwatteja enenmmän vaiko ei..



Totta  :Hymy:  Pakko kyllä myöntää, etten ole itsekkään miettinyt aeroa tasan yhtään gravell pyörän kanssa.

----------


## stenu

^ Joo mä mittailin eilen, että Stigmataan saattaisi mahtuakin ISP:t, joten päätin laittaa tilaten, kun r2:ssa oli Lite Skin -versiota halvalla. Vielä pitäisi keksiä kapeavanteiset 650b-kiekot jostain. Ilmanvastus kasvaa taatusti, mutta jäätikköwatit toivottavasti pienenee siitä huolimatta ja ainakin se hyöty tosta on, että eiköhän nää jääkelit lopu viimeistään siihen, että saan ISP:t alle…  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Qilty

> ^ Joo mä mittailin eilen, että Stigmataan saattaisi mahtuakin ISP:t, joten päätin laittaa tilaten, kun r2:ssa oli Lite Skin -versiota halvalla. Vielä pitäisi keksiä kapeavanteiset 650b-kiekot jostain. Ilmanvastus kasvaa taatusti, mutta jäätikköwatit toivottavasti pienenee siitä huolimatta ja ainakin se hyöty tosta on, että eiköhän nää jääkelit lopu viimeistään siihen, että saan ISP:t alle…



Joo, tuolla jäillä se rengas ei kyllä hidasta tasan yhtään. Tollanen hirmupiikki saattaa tuoda jopa lisää vauhtia.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> ^ joo ilmaisia ja ilmaisia, jos ne 3W säästävät kiekot maksaa 1000€ ja sitten jää vielä kysymysmerkiksi se, että kuluttaako ne tärinäwatteja enenmmän vaiko ei.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja reitistä on xx prosenttia asfalttia? Jos se ajettaisiin mukuloilla kokonaan, voitettaisiin se varmaan maasturilla.
> 
> Mutta joo mulla ei ole tehomittaria, joten en osaa sanoa, että paljonko millaiseenkin tärinään häviää watteja, niin en osaa myöskään verrata, mitä vaatii, että saa sen saman 3 watin hyödyn kuin aerokiekoilla sivutuulessa.
> 
> Heinen testien mukaan asfaltin tärinäurat hukkaa 290W 25 km/h nopeudessa. Toi varmaan alkaa olla aikalailla ääriesimerkki. Jokainen muuallakin kuin tasaisella soralla ajava kuitenkin kyllä huomaa sen kohdan, kun renkaiden (ja etuhaarukan/rungon) jousto ei enää riitä. Heti, kun tanko alkaa täristää käsille, alkaa watteja kulua muuallekin kuin etenemiseen.
> ...





Olisko sitä mukulaa joku 25%, eikä tolla nyt muutenkaan meidän kuolevaisten kannalta mitään merkitystä ole. Pointtina nyt lähinnä se että niillä kiekoilla ei tollasta mukulakiven kokoista tärinää kyllä hävitetä ja toisekseen sitä älyttömän karheeta pintaa tuskin lenkille osuu niin paljoa että se kumoais aeron etuja, edes vähäisiä. Sit jos ajat aina vaan mukulakivillä niin tuskin ajaisit gravelilla muutenkaan.

En mäkään kyllä raaskis varmaan aerokiekkoja ostaa, paitsi jos muutenkin olisin kiekkoja ostamassa ja hintaero ei olisi merkittävä niin kyllä mä korkeat valitsisin. Mulla ne tuli nyt pyörän mukana, ja oikeestaan vaikutti paljon pyörän valintaan että ne siinä oli. 

Muuten en mitenkään erityisemmin aeroa mieti, mut en aja tuulitakissa tai 600mm flaretangolla kun 400-420mm jaksaa toistaiseksi vielä valita suuntaa. 

Mihin perustuu tuo Heinen 290W@25kmh? Kuulostaa täydeltä paskapuheelta.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

Tässä testataan Hupuilta vs Dropeilta, 50kmh ja 20kmh. Molemmissa vauhdeissa säästö 15%

https://youtu.be/MSAHa8brcCM


Edit. Löytyi myös Luttero vs nykypyörä(7v sitten)

https://youtu.be/XE_GKePa3CQ

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Tässä testataan Hupuilta vs Dropeilta, 50kmh ja 20kmh. Molemmissa vauhdeissa säästö 15%
> 
> https://youtu.be/MSAHa8brcCM
> 
> 
> Edit. Löytyi myös Luttero vs nykypyörä(7v sitten)
> 
> https://youtu.be/XE_GKePa3CQ
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Youtubea ei jaksa, mutta varmaankin hoodeilta ajo on tuossakin todettu nopeammaksi, koska se sitä on, mikäli asento pysyy muuten samana.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Mihin perustuu tuo Heinen 290W@25kmh? Kuulostaa täydeltä paskapuheelta.
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Hyvinkin pitäisin mahdollisena tuloksena. Tärinäraitoja harvemmin tosin tulee graveliretkillä ajettua.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
_Olen ajautunut tieosuudelle (Laitila-Kalanti), jolla pääsin tutustumaan huolella tärinäraitoihin: ajoin yön yli maantiepyörällä ja takana oli 350 kilometriä, enkä ollut enää aivan tuore. Raidoitus oli leveä ja piennar kapea, joten ajauduin kapeilla ja koviksi pumpatuilla renkailla aina väillä raidoituksen päälle. Wateista en tiedä, mutta vieläkin muistan tuoreesti ravistuksen. Raidoitus pakotti kääntymään ennen Kalantia ja suuntaamaan Vehmaalle.

Tärinäraidoista oli myös juttua paikallislehdessä:

https://www.laitilansanomat.fi/2020/...a-valmistunut/_

----------


## miz

> Mihin perustuu tuo Heinen 290W@25kmh? Kuulostaa täydeltä paskapuheelta.
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Äkkiseltään lukien rinnakkain ajettu 25km/h. Toinen kuski sileällä ja toinen tärinäraidalla.

500w ja 25km/h uskoo ken tahtoo, voi koittaa vaikka tuolla ulkona tienlaidassa onko ero sinnepäinkään.
No ei ole, vaikka onkin vittumaista ja raskaampaa ajaa, varsinkin kovilla paineilla ja kapeilla kumeilla.

----------


## Qilty

Jaa katos, multa jäi tuo URAT lukematta, näin siis vaan asvaltin tärinän. Mäkin ajoin just niissä urissa mutta eipä tullut katottua tehoja, mahtaisko noissa ero tasottua kun vauhtia on enemmän kun 25? Koska itse osuin niihin loivassa alamäessä ja ne ei tuntunu kovinkaan pahoilta.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

Tuon vuoksihan ne karkeat kohdat ovat raskaita. Ne kannattaa ajaa satulasta kovaa. Tuolla porkkalassa on esimerkiksi yksi vanha junaradanpohja ja täysillä ajaen se helpoiten menee.

----------


## JKO17

Nuo aeroluvut ilmoitetaan ja lasketaan yleensä painotetuilla yawn-kulmilla,  esim. Mavicin julkaisemilla "ponderation law" kulmilla tai valmistajan muulla vastaavantyyppisellä  "real life"  painotukselle. Eli ne eivät ole 0 kulman lukuja. Tuo Mavicin taulukko varmaan aika lähellä normia, kuitenkin niin että noita 25 asteen kulmia ei kaikissa  laskelmissa mukana.
Swisside ei näköjään ilmoita millä jakaumalla se laskee, mutta yhdistelmä sekin kuitenkin on. Tämän näkee mm. taulukosta jossa verrataan eri renkaita.






Hunt ilmoittaa näin


Methods for making an absolute ranking of the aerodynamic performance of bicycle wheels are an area of debate in the industry, however it is widely accepted that the performance of wheels should be considered at a range of wind yaw angles. To do so quantitatively requires calculation of a weighted average of drag or power based on the relative time a cyclist may experience wind at a particular yaw angle while riding. This process is referred to as calculating a wind averaged power or wind averaged drag. In order to allow the best comparison of our data with those of other wheel companies yaw angle weightings have been calculated using the ‘ponderation law’ proposed by Mavic [6

----------


## JKO17

Sitten toinen asia, eli jos arvioitaisiiin että 30 kmh:ssa saa kiekoilla n. 2-3 w ja rengasvalinnalla sen saman per rengas (lisäys), kun siis verrataan samantyyppisiä renkaita "normaalilla hiekkatiellä", niin on se kuitenkin muutaman prosentin luokkaa kokonaistehontarpeesta.
Vähemmän se on kuin maantiellä, johtuen varmaan gravelrengas-kiekko ei niin aeromuodosta sekä toisena  syynä voi olla renkaan suhteellisen suurempi osuus kiekko-rengas yhdistelmän korkeudesta. 
Paris-Roubaix mukulat vertailut asfalttiin on minusta samaa tasoa kun aika-ajoasu vs. lepattava sadetakki. Joo, osoittaa idean mutta ei  kokonaisuudessaan relevantti rengasvalinnan suhteen.
Lisäys: tämä kommentti oli Zippille ja Spessulle jotka aika usein vertaavat omenia perunoihin

----------


## macci

Heinellä on kyllä ihan omat watit käytössä noissa kuvaajissa. Tasaisella asfaltillakin joustohaarukka säästää 40W 31km/h vauhdeissa.

473W @25km/h tarkoittaa karkeasti nousuksi muutettuna noin Alpen tasoista ylämäkeä (eli lähemmäs 9% nousua)...

Onhan ne panaracerin kumit hyviä toki

----------


## Qilty

> Sitten toinen asia, eli jos arvioitaisiiin että 30 kmh:ssa saa kiekoilla n. 2-3 w ja rengasvalinnalla sen saman per rengas (lisäys), kun siis verrataan samantyyppisiä renkaita "normaalilla hiekkatiellä", niin on se kuitenkin muutaman prosentin luokkaa kokonaistehontarpeesta.
> Vähemmän se on kuin maantiellä, johtuen varmaan gravelrengas-kiekko ei niin aeromuodosta sekä toisena  syynä voi olla renkaan suhteellisen suurempi osuus kiekko-rengas yhdistelmän korkeudesta. 
> Paris-Roubaix mukulat vertailut asfalttiin on minusta samaa tasoa kun aika-ajoasu vs. lepattava sadetakki. Joo, osoittaa idean mutta ei  kokonaisuudessaan relevantti rengasvalinnan suhteen.
> Lisäys: tämä kommentti oli Zippille ja Spessulle jotka aika usein vertaavat omenia perunoihin



No mä nyt kattelin vaan sitä mitattua käppyrää ja mitä suurempi yaw angle, niin sitä enemmän niistä aerokiekoista oli hyötyä. Siinä se 0 kulma oli muistaakseni lähellä ilmoitettua 1.8W

Ja yritin nyt vaan perustella sitä että koko lenkki täytyis olla mukulakiveä ennen kuin näistä "mukavuuskiekoista" olisi enemmän iloa kun aerokiekoista, noin niinku vauhdin puolesta. Vähän sama kun aero vs paino, siinäkin piti lenkin keskikaltevuus olla 4% luokkaa(muistaakseni). Swisside oli tuotakin testannut.



Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Youtubea ei jaksa, mutta varmaankin hoodeilta ajo on tuossakin todettu nopeammaksi, koska se sitä on, mikäli asento pysyy muuten samana.



Dropit tässä nyt kuitenkin oli nopeampi kun ei ajettu missään aerohood asennossa. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## JKO17

^^Juu, samaa mieltä. Eli taisi sellainen yhdistelmä olla yleisin, jossa 50 mm +-  aerokiekko ja 30-32 mm rengas. Jos kaverit olisi ajaneet pelkkää  5 tähden mukulaa edestakaisin, niin valinnat olisi varmaan olleet erilaisia

----------


## Qilty

https://blog.flocycling.com/aero-whe...lo-podcast-58/

Ihan hyvän oloinen juttu vaikken vielä lukenutkaan loppuun

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

Ja Stenulle että "aerokupla" puhkeaa varmaan samoihin aikoihin kun ilmanvastus häviää. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

^ No palataan tähän muutaman vuoden päästä..  :Hymy: 

Sillä välin:

----------


## Qilty

> ^ No palataan tähän muutaman vuoden päästä.. 
> 
> Sillä välin:



Mites muuten Lauf helpottamaan tärinää? Kestääkö silmä? 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pina

Shockstop suspension stemmistä ollut puhetta ketjussa aiemmin lääkkeenä tärinään. Lisään n. puolen vuoden käyttökokemuksella +1 peukun sille. Ajaa minusta asiansa ja tuntuu 40 mm renkailla ja sopivilla rengaspaineilla välillä jopa joustokeulalta.

(TM-tyyliin) kiitämme sitä, että weight weenie-näkökulmasta titaaninen pro-versio (https://redshiftsports.com/products/...uspension-stem) painaa vain n. 100 g enemmän kuin vastaavan mittainen alumiininen perus-ohjainkannatin. 

Mutta samalla moitimme sitä, että jos tarvitsee tietokoneen kiinnikettä, niin Redshiftin oma Garmin-mount on kyllä kömpelön muotoinen ja sillä lailla ahdas, että sormi ei oikein osu kompuutterin näppäimille etenkään jos sen härpäkkeen asentaa stemmin-ohjaustangon kiinnikkeen alempiin ruuveihin. Joku muu ratkaisu tarvitaan siihen. Esim. Garminin oma ohjaustangon ympärille tuleva kiinnike toimii huomattavasti paremmin.

----------


## stenu

> Mites muuten Lauf helpottamaan tärinää? Kestääkö silmä?



Mjooo...mutta ei.

Larun Pyörän yhdellä työntekijällä on Stigmata Laufilla ja ennen ton tilaamista testasin hänen pyöräänsä. Hyvin Lauf kyllä toimii ja se ei tuntunut sotkevan Stigmatan geometriaakaan ainakaan isommin eli teoriassa se olisi ihan toimiva yhdistelmä.

----------


## Qilty

https://www.bikeperfect.com/reviews/...heelset-review

Kuinkahan paljon näiden "compliancesta" johtuu siitä että ne on millikaupalla leveämmät kun monet muut gravelkiekot? Veikkaan että paljon.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## bike futurist

> https://www.bikeperfect.com/reviews/...heelset-review
> 
> Kuinkahan paljon näiden "compliancesta" johtuu siitä että ne on millikaupalla leveämmät kun monet muut gravelkiekot? Veikkaan että paljon. 
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Veikkaisin, että tuo yhdestä pinnasta/tasosta koostuva rakenne on se keskeisin juttu – ei niinkään vanteen leveys. Ei kai i27 ole mikään aivan ennenkuulumattoman leveä muutenkaan(?)

Tuolta arviosta sitaatti:

_The big deal with the 101 is the rim. Rather than the ubiquitous strength and stiffness efficient hollow ‘box’ section, it uses a single composite layer with a slightly asymmetric spoke trough, sloped shoulders and very low, hookless sidewalls._

----------


## paaton

Muistelen, että samaa rakennetta mainosti jokin tuntemattomampi merkki aiemmin. Olisiko zipp ostanut patentit?

----------


## Qilty

> Veikkaisin, että tuo yhdestä pinnasta/tasosta koostuva rakenne on se keskeisin juttu – ei niinkään vanteen leveys. Ei kai i27 ole mikään aivan ennenkuulumattoman leveä muutenkaan(?)
> 
> Tuolta arviosta sitaatti:
> 
> _The big deal with the 101 is the rim. Rather than the ubiquitous strength and stiffness efficient hollow ‘box’ section, it uses a single composite layer with a slightly asymmetric spoke trough, sloped shoulders and very low, hookless sidewalls._



No kyllä se gravelkiekoissa on. Ja lisää merkittävästi ilmatilaa.

Edit. Toisaalta se leveys voisi myös tehdä sen että kehän reunat joustaisi "ylöspäin". Siis paremmin kuin jos ne olisi vaikka sen 24-25 sisältä mitä gravel kiekot tuppaa olemaan

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## miz

Varmaan tyhmä kysymys, mutta mikä erottaa ne gravel kiekot vaikka cyclocrossissa käytetyistä tai sitten kevyemmistä maastokiekoista?
Muu kuin markkinointi siis.

----------


## stenu

Missä mielessä meinaat?

Krossia ajetaan tuubeilla, jos kisakuskeista siis on kyse.

Gravelia ajetaan maastorenkaita kapeammilla renkuloilla, mutta ajoittain maastomaisissa olosuhteissa, jolloin ainakin teoriassa vanteentuhoamisriski on suurempi ja siksi joidenkin mielestä kiekkojen olisi hyvä olla sellaiset, että se ne kestää vähän hittiä (tai että niissä on hyvät takuut). Ainakin gg-kisakuskeille myös aerous merkitsee jotain ja sitä puolta maastokiekoissa ei juuri huomioida. Joidenkin mielestä taas gg-kiekkojen olisi hyvä olla mukavat, koska kapeampien renkaiden jousto on rajallisempi kuin mtb-renkaiden.

Mtb-(tai maantieavo)kiekkojen ristiinkäyttämistä ei tietenkään estä mikään, jos vanteiden leveydet passaa, standardit on samat ja yllä olevista seikoista ei välitä.

----------


## JKO17

Gravel ja cc vanteet ja pyörät pitäisi lähtökohtaisesti kestää vähän enemmän höykytystä ja iskuja kuin maantieversiot

Osa valmistajista käyttää oheista astm-luokitusta sekä pyörien että kiekkojen osalta. myös omia luokituksia voi olla. 
Maantie luokassa 1 ja  cc ja gravel pitäisi olla vähintään luokassa 2.
Eli luokka 1 tasaiselle päällystetylle tielle ja ei droppeja, luokka 2 lisäksi päällystämätön tie, gravel, trailit, pudotukset max 15 cm.
Ohessa esim. BMC:N luokitukset ja pyörät mihin luokitukseen ne kuuluvat. DT Swissillä  mm. jokaisen vanteen perustiedoissa luokitus.
En tiedä onko tuohon luokitukseen mitään "testejä" vai onko se valmistajan ilmoitus. Takuuseen luokituksen vastaisella käytöllä varmastikin voi olla merkitystä.





https://www.bmc-switzerland.com/intl_en/astm

----------


## miz

Juu siis ihan tuttua huttua nämä, ilmaisin itseni epäselvästi kuten usein on tapana.
Lähinnä juuri tuota kehä-asiaa, että missä vaiheessa tästä tuli niin vakavaa, että esim 27mm kehä on ihan eri juttu kuin 25mm?

Mikä erottaa nyt vaikkapa 27 sisäleveän kiekon saman valmistajan xc verrokista? Jos siis ei mennä sinne aeron puolelle. 

Omassa 2017 hankitussa maastopyörässä oli vakiona i19 kehät, nyt toisina on i30. Vähän tukevamman tuntuinen ja ehkä vähemmän irtoaa sivupito paikoitellen, mutta ei mikään päräyttävä ero tullut edes 11 millistä. Jotenkin tuntuu tahmeammalta kiihtymäänkin vaikkei niissä painoissa kauheeta eroa ole. DT swissin 1700 perustason palikkaa ja 350/370 napoja.

Vähän harkinnut uusia kiekkoja sorarenkaille cycloon i19 Eastoneiden ja Scottin vakiokiekkojen rinnalle, mutta pahasti pelkään että tonnin sijoituksen jälkeen fiilikset olisi samat  :Leveä hymy: 

Onhan tämä kokonaisuudessaan hieman hämmentävää kun markkinamiehet ylistää uusimpia innovaatioitaan, ihan eri speksit loistaa tärkeimpinä kulloinkin myytävästä tuotteesta riippuen.
(Aero is everything - eiku ei sillä olekaan itse asiassa mitään merkitystä, kehän leveydellä ja mukavuudellaan on. Eiku sittenkin keveydellä, mukavuus otetaan renkaasta..)

----------


## Qilty

> Juu siis ihan tuttua huttua nämä, ilmaisin itseni epäselvästi kuten usein on tapana.
> Lähinnä juuri tuota kehä-asiaa, että missä vaiheessa tästä tuli niin vakavaa, että esim 27mm kehä on ihan eri juttu kuin 25mm?
> 
> Mikä erottaa nyt vaikkapa 27 sisäleveän kiekon saman valmistajan xc verrokista? Jos siis ei mennä sinne aeron puolelle. 
> 
> Omassa 2017 hankitussa maastopyörässä oli vakiona i19 kehät, nyt toisina on i30. Vähän tukevamman tuntuinen ja ehkä vähemmän irtoaa sivupito paikoitellen, mutta ei mikään päräyttävä ero tullut edes 11 millistä. Jotenkin tuntuu tahmeammalta kiihtymäänkin vaikkei niissä painoissa kauheeta eroa ole. DT swissin 1700 perustason palikkaa ja 350/370 napoja.
> 
> Vähän harkinnut uusia kiekkoja sorarenkaille cycloon i19 Eastoneiden ja Scottin vakiokiekkojen rinnalle, mutta pahasti pelkään että tonnin sijoituksen jälkeen fiilikset olisi samat 
> 
> ...



No jos ei mikään muu niin nykypäivän boost kiekot ei vaan mene sinne graveliin, tai ainakaan suurimpaan osaan gravel pyöristä. Muutenhan se fillari ei tiedä minkä genren kiekot siellä pyörii. Ja kyllä se 2mm sisäleveydessä muuttaa renkaan kyljet suoremmiksi ja lisää ilmatilaa.

Mun pointti nyt noissa(kin) mukavuus kiekoissa Graveliin oli se että ne tuntuu kaikki perustuvan enemmän tai vähemmän siihen että ne luo isomman ilmatilan ja/tai hookless reunat on niin pyöreät ja matalat että voi ajaa matalilla paineilla ilman että joka kolauksesta seuraa snakebite. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Omassa 2017 hankitussa maastopyörässä oli vakiona i19 kehät, nyt toisina on i30. Vähän tukevamman tuntuinen ja ehkä vähemmän irtoaa sivupito paikoitellen, mutta ei mikään päräyttävä ero tullut edes 11 millistä.



Olen tajunnut että olen tällainen ”epäherkkä” ihminen kaikkien aistien kanssa. Toiset huomaa valtavia muutoksia eri asioissa, mutta minä en huomaa mitään. 

Ja tämän kun sisäistin niin olen hankkinut halpoja, painavia, mutta kestäviä komponentteja. Koska sen korjaamisen minäkin huomaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## miz

Joo näinhän se varmaan on että eri herkkyyksiä löytyy kuskeissa.
Olen varmaan liian epäherkäksi ja pers-aukiseksi viritetty että hienot jutut jää kokematta  :Leveä hymy: 

Esim kuitutanko vs alumiini en huomaa kyllä mitään eroa, keuloissa ja renkaissa sitten melko helpostikin.
Kiekoissa mulla on varmaan niin peruskamaa että suurta ahaa-elämystä ei ole tullut.
Tosin oikeasti huonot maantiekiekot tuntuu huonolta jo tubeless zondaan verrattuna ????

Moderneista kiekoista puheenollen, DT swissin ”vanhanaikaisia”, kuituisia xc kiekkoja (n.25mm 100/15 142/12) on aina välillä näkynyt hyvässä alessa. Meneekö noilla pahasti metsään gravelissa? Keskarit on lenkeillä yleensä max 30 niin aeroa ei varmaan ihan kauheasti kannata harrastelijan painottaa.
Toinen vaihtoehto sitten olisi vaikka zipp 303s.

----------


## Qilty

> Joo näinhän se varmaan on että eri herkkyyksiä löytyy kuskeissa.
> Olen varmaan liian epäherkäksi ja pers-aukiseksi viritetty että hienot jutut jää kokematta 
> 
> Esim kuitutanko vs alumiini en huomaa kyllä mitään eroa, keuloissa ja renkaissa sitten melko helpostikin.
> Kiekoissa mulla on varmaan niin peruskamaa että suurta ahaa-elämystä ei ole tullut.
> Tosin oikeasti huonot maantiekiekot tuntuu huonolta jo tubeless zondaan verrattuna ????
> 
> Moderneista kiekoista puheenollen, DT swissin ”vanhanaikaisia”, kuituisia xc kiekkoja (n.25mm 100/15 142/12) on aina välillä näkynyt hyvässä alessa. Meneekö noilla pahasti metsään gravelissa? Keskarit on lenkeillä yleensä max 30 niin aeroa ei varmaan ihan kauheasti kannata harrastelijan painottaa.
> Toinen vaihtoehto sitten olisi vaikka zipp 303s.



Ilmanvastus ja vierintävastus on tasoissa johki 15kmh asti, sen jälkeen ilmanvastukseen menevät watit alkaa kasvaa oikein kunnolla. Eli vauhdin puolesta se aero nyt vaan on oikeestaan aina parempi mutta muutenhan tollaset 23-25sisäleveet kuitukiekot on oikein passelit graveliin.

https://blog.flocycling.com/aero-whe...-rider-speeds/

https://i.shgcdn.com/bfd89908-0274-4...ality/lighter/

Mä oon huomannu että syvät kiekot menee syvässä lumessa paljon paremmin kuin matalat. Edit: ja myöskin kaikensuuntaisissa tuulissa.

Äh, yritin saada ton alemman linkin kuvana, en saanu.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## huotah

> Ilmanvastus ja vierintävastus on tasoissa johki 15kmh asti, sen jälkeen ilmanvastukseen menevät watit alkaa kasvaa oikein kunnolla. Eli vauhdin puolesta se aero nyt vaan on oikeestaan aina parempi mutta muutenhan tollaset 23-25sisäleveet kuitukiekot on oikein passelit graveliin.
> 
> https://blog.flocycling.com/aero-whe...-rider-speeds/
> 
> https://i.shgcdn.com/bfd89908-0274-4...ality/lighter/
> 
> Mä oon huomannu että syvät kiekot menee syvässä lumessa paljon paremmin kuin matalat. Edit: ja myöskin kaikensuuntaisissa tuulissa.
> 
> Äh, yritin saada ton alemman linkin kuvana, en saanu.






En tunne DT:n xc-kiekkoja, mutta jos ne kevyehköt ja jäykähköt niin 25mm sisäleveydellähän ne on just passelit. IMO nuo ominaisuudet on harrastelijan gravelissa noin 100x tärkeämmät kuin "aero".

----------


## paaton

Niin tosiaan moni ei tajua, että ne vastukset kasvaavat renkaissakin vauhdin kasvaessa. Itse myös uskon, että hitaat renkaat jarruttavat esim kireissä selvästi enemmän.

Kannattaa myös muistaa noita taulukoita lukiessa, että ilmanvastus joo kasvaa hurjasti, mutta kuinka paljon sitä pystyy parantamaan lähtötilanteesta gravellissa ja gravell nopeuksissa? Itse veikkaan, että käytännön ajossa se renkaiden vastus tulee olemaan aina isompi. Mutta tietystikkin lähtökohta pitää olla se, että ajetaan aina nopeimmilla renkailla ja tuon jälkeen hierotaan ilmanvastus kohdilleen... Ja tosiaan ensin siitä asennosta. Nenää stemmiin vaan.

----------


## stenu

Minkä kokoiselle kuskille noi taulukon watit on esitetty ja millaisessa ajoasennossa? En varmaan voi vetää johtopäätöstä, että jos mä ajan 25 km/h keskareilla gg-lenkkiä, niin mun tuottamat keskiwatit n. 345W? Ja siitä mä pystyisin siis niillä Swissiden aerokiekoilla tiputtamaan sen 1,8W vai mitä se nyt olikaan?

----------


## JKO17

Nopeus taitaa olla mph, joka muuttaa tilannetta jonkin verran  :Hymy: 
Luvut/watit lienevät maantiepyörän watteja, mutta ei se isoa kuvaa muuta miksikään. Itsellä tuo 20 mph/32 kmh vaatii jotakuinkin 220 wattia maantiellä, kohtuu tasaisella

Swissiden testissä perinteisen gravelvanteen ja 42 mm korkean aerogravelvanteen ero oli 1,8 w 30 kmh vauhdissa. Eli ollaan  0,7-0,8 % hujakoilla kokonaistehon (ehkä vähän yli 200 w ?) tarpeesta tai nopeudeksi muutettuna 0,1 kmh,  jotakuinkin ja sinnepäin tasolla.

Eli vaikka aerodynamiikka on tärkeintä kokonaisvastuksen kannalta,  niin ainakin 30 kmh vauhdissa noiden edellä mainittujen vanteiden ero on käytännössä pienempi kuin monien eri renkaiden väliset erot

----------


## stenu

No ilmankos  :Hymy:  Ja totta, sittenpä vierintäwattienkin lukematkin vaikuttaa järkevämmiltä.

----------


## Qilty

> Minkä kokoiselle kuskille noi taulukon watit on esitetty ja millaisessa ajoasennossa? En varmaan voi vetää johtopäätöstä, että jos mä ajan 25 km/h keskareilla gg-lenkkiä, niin mun tuottamat keskiwatit n. 345W? Ja siitä mä pystyisin siis niillä Swissiden aerokiekoilla tiputtamaan sen 1,8W vai mitä se nyt olikaan?



Joo, näin mustavalkoista se on.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jami2003

Mutta aerot on hienommat, sama vaikka olisi hitaammat.

----------


## Qilty

> Nopeus taitaa olla mph, joka muuttaa tilannetta jonkin verran 
> Luvut/watit lienevät maantiepyörän watteja, mutta ei se isoa kuvaa muuta miksikään. Itsellä tuo 20 mph/32 kmh vaatii jotakuinkin 220 wattia maantiellä, kohtuu tasaisella
> 
> Swissiden testissä perinteisen gravelvanteen ja 42 mm korkean aerogravelvanteen ero oli 1,8 w 30 kmh vauhdissa. Eli ollaan  0,7-0,8 % hujakoilla kokonaistehon (ehkä vähän yli 200 w ?) tarpeesta tai nopeudeksi muutettuna 0,1 kmh,  jotakuinkin ja sinnepäin tasolla.
> 
> Eli vaikka aerodynamiikka on tärkeintä kokonaisvastuksen kannalta,  niin ainakin 30 kmh vauhdissa noiden edellä mainittujen vanteiden ero on käytännössä pienempi kuin monien eri renkaiden väliset erot



Nuo erot oli fillareineen. Eli cervelo asperossa ero oli tuollainen. FLO tehnyt vastaavan testin pelkällä kiekolla niin aeron ja perinteisen gravelkiekon ero 32kmh oli 9W

No oli miten oli

Edit. Huntin testissä tuo 9w, mut tosiaan vain kiekko ja rengas.

https://eu.huntbikewheels.com/blogs/...es-aero-matter

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Mutta aerot on hienommat, sama vaikka olisi hitaammat.



No tämän pitäs riittää. Eivätkä kerää mutaa

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

Sekin on hyvä muistaa että yleensä aina tuulee ja 3m/s on jo 10kmh. Eli 20kmh, 3ms vastatuulessa on sama kun 30kmh nolla tuulessa.

Ja mitä hitaammin ajat, sitä kauemmin nautit tuulesta.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Mutta aerot on hienommat, sama vaikka olisi hitaammat.



No ei. Meinasin sanoa että ne on yhtä rumat kuin moderni aerorunko, mutta ei sentään. Kyllä ne rungot on vielä rumemmat.

----------


## stenu

> Nuo erot oli fillareineen. Eli cervelo asperossa ero oli tuollainen. FLO tehnyt vastaavan testin pelkällä kiekolla niin aeron ja perinteisen gravelkiekon ero 32kmh oli 9W
> 
> No oli miten oli
> 
> Edit. Huntin testissä tuo 9w, mut tosiaan vain kiekko ja rengas.
> 
> https://eu.huntbikewheels.com/blogs/...es-aero-matter
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Kannattaa siis ajaa fillarilla eikä pelkillä kiekoilla, niin hukkuu vähemmän watteja tuuleen.  :Leveä hymy: 

(Olisko jossain jonkun riippumattoman tahon tuottamaa aerowattidataa Rolling Resistancen tyyliin?)

----------


## Qilty

> Kannattaa siis ajaa fillarilla eikä pelkillä kiekoilla, niin hukkuu vähemmän watteja tuuleen. 
> 
> (Olisko jossain jonkun riippumattoman tahon tuottamaa aerowattidataa Rolling Resistancen tyyliin?)



Ykspyörällä

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

Tossa ihan real world testi, tosin maantiepyörällä.

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/videos...o-wheels-video

Onhan se aerokiekon hyöty hirveesti kiinni renkaan leveydestä, mut kyllä mä ainakin sen valitsisin aina matalan kehän sijaan, mut se johtuu kyllä siitäkin että mun mielestä ne vaan näyttää paremmalta. Ja kun niillä on ajanu niin en ole huomannut että olisi yhtään epämukavemmat kun edellinen fillari 650x2.1" thunderburteilla.

Edit. Enemmän kiinnostais tollanen ajettu testi gravelilla, mukavuuskiekot vs aerokiekot. Tuulitunnelissa kun tuuli on "virheetöntä", eikä edes oikeestaan tuulta vaan imua

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Sekin on hyvä muistaa että yleensä aina tuulee ja 3m/s on jo 10kmh. Eli 20kmh, 3ms vastatuulessa on sama kun 30kmh nolla tuulessa.
> 
> Ja mitä hitaammin ajat, sitä kauemmin nautit tuulesta.
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Jotenkin nämä tasawatit ovat luonnottomia pyöräilyssä ja erityisesti gravelissa: myötätuuleen luukutetaan, kun kerrankin pääsee kovaa, tyvenellä nautiskellaan ja vastatuuleen painetaan voimalla, että matka taittuisi -toki navakassa vastatuulessa kädet hakeutuvat alaotteelle ja otsa painuu lähemmäs stemmiä.

_--------------------------
Eilen polkaisin töistä kotiin puolenyön aikaan hyvään myötätuuleen, eikä tullut mieleenkään jarrutella tasawateille. Aamulla töihin mennessäni tinttasin pöperössä reisi kireänä, eikä silloinkaan käynyt tasawatit ajatuksissa._

----------


## Qilty

> Jotenkin nämä tasawatit ovat luonnottomia pyöräilyssä ja erityisesti gravelissa: myötätuuleen luukutetaan, kun kerrankin pääsee kovaa, tyvenellä nautiskellaan ja vastatuuleen painetaan voimalla, että matka taittuisi -toki navakassa vastatuulessa kädet hakeutuvat alaotteelle ja otsa painuu lähemmäs stemmiä.
> 
> _--------------------------
> Eilen polkaisin töistä kotiin puolenyön aikaan hyvään myötätuuleen, eikä tullut mieleenkään jarrutella tasawateille. Aamulla töihin mennessäni tinttasin pöperössä reisi kireänä, eikä silloinkaan käynyt tasawatit ajatuksissa._



Juu, kunnes siellä alaotteella vastatuulessa huomaa että paskat tämä silti minkää kulje. Takas hoodeille ja toivoo että tuuli loppuu tai tie siirtyy metsään

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Föhn

Jos ajopäivään ei liity reittisuunnittelua niin pyrin lähtemään aina vastatuuleen ajamaan. Siinä kerkeää ukko lämpenemään sopivasti. Täällä Oulun seuduilla kun tuulen ja sen suunta on vuoden ja vuorokauden aika sidonnainen jossain määrin niin nuo seikat huomioon ottaen saattaa päästä joskus vähemmällä.

----------


## Qilty

> Jos ajopäivään ei liity reittisuunnittelua niin pyrin lähtemään aina vastatuuleen ajamaan. Siinä kerkeää ukko lämpenemään sopivasti. Täällä Oulun seuduilla kun tuulen ja sen suunta on vuoden ja vuorokauden aika sidonnainen jossain määrin niin nuo seikat huomioon ottaen saattaa päästä joskus vähemmällä.



Mä olen toivonu että muistaisin/oppisin tän kanssa kun reittiä piirtää. Mut ei.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

Mä mietin eilen lenkillä sellaista, että laskennallisesti aerokiekoista tai aeromistävaan hyötyy eniten alamäissä, koska vauhti on niissä kovin, mutta miten se menee tosielämässä? Jos alamäet rullaa vapaalla, polkemistehot on 0W. Siitä ei pysty säästämään. Ainakin Etelä-Suomen graveleilla alamäissä saattaa joutua jopa jarruttelemaan, viimeistään siihen mäen pohjalla odottavaan mutkaan. Silloin käytännössä alamäessä hukkaa ylämäessä ”tienattuja” watteja.

Tulee mieleen, että onkohan esim. se Swisssiden laskelmien 8 minuutin ajansäästö Unboundin 200 maililla laskettu sen mukaan, että ajetaan tasaisella tasaista vauhtia se 200 mailia vai onkohan siinä edes jotenkin yritetty huomioida reaalimaailma.

Maastot on tietenkin erilaisia riippuen siitä, missä ajaa, ja prioriteetit Pohjanmaan tasangoilla on varmuudella erilaiset kuin vaikkapa täällä Etelä-Suomen jyrkissä töppyröissä. Esimerkiksi se ainoa gravelkisa, jonka mä olen ajanut ratkottiin mun viiteryhmässä pääasiassa wateilla ylämäkiin ja reikäpäisyydellä alamäkiin. Sellaisessa kisassa loogisesti ajatellen nopein olisi sellainen speksaus, joka on kevyin polkea ylämäkiin ja jolla alamäkiin uskaltaa päästellä mahdollisimman vähillä jarrutteluilla.

----------


## Föhn

No taatusti jos reittiprofiili sisältää paljon nousua ja laskuja. En edes valitsisi muutakuin mahdollisemman kevyttä ja matalaa profiilia kiekkoihin. Alamäkeen polkematta kierrostakaan näkisin korkealaippaiset kiekot palautumishyötynä.  Mutta tuokin seikka on kiinni ajajan omista preferensseistä miten sen mäen menee.

----------


## Qilty

> Mä mietin eilen lenkillä sellaista, että laskennallisesti aerokiekoista tai aeromistävaan hyötyy eniten alamäissä, koska vauhti on niissä kovin, mutta miten se menee tosielämässä? Jos alamäet rullaa vapaalla, polkemistehot on 0W. Siitä ei pysty säästämään. Ainakin Etelä-Suomen graveleilla alamäissä saattaa joutua jopa jarruttelemaan, viimeistään siihen mäen pohjalla odottavaan mutkaan. Silloin käytännössä alamäessä hukkaa ylämäessä ”tienattuja” watteja.
> 
> Tulee mieleen, että onkohan esim. se Swisssiden laskelmien 8 minuutin ajansäästö Unboundin 200 maililla laskettu sen mukaan, että ajetaan tasaisella tasaista vauhtia se 200 mailia vai onkohan siinä edes jotenkin yritetty huomioida reaalimaailma.
> 
> Maastot on tietenkin erilaisia riippuen siitä, missä ajaa, ja prioriteetit Pohjanmaan tasangoilla on varmuudella erilaiset kuin vaikkapa täällä Etelä-Suomen jyrkissä töppyröissä. Esimerkiksi se ainoa gravelkisa, jonka mä olen ajanut ratkottiin mun viiteryhmässä pääasiassa wateilla ylämäkiin ja reikäpäisyydellä alamäkiin. Sellaisessa kisassa loogisesti ajatellen nopein olisi sellainen speksaus, joka on kevyin polkea ylämäkiin ja jolla alamäkiin uskaltaa päästellä mahdollisimman vähillä jarrutteluilla.



Jos katot tota Flon taulukkoa tuolla ylempänä missä on vierintävastuksen ja ilmanvastuksen pyytämät watit eri vauhdeissa, niin 10mph ne on aika tasoissa ~18W. Mutta 20mph mikä tais olla jotain karvan yli 30kmh(ihan perus matkakyyti ainakin omilla lenkeillä), niin ero on 120W. Eli kyllä se aeromikävaan taitaa kuitenkin olla melko kärkipäässä niissä tärkeissä asioissa. Ajat sileellä kovempaa niin on aikaa jarrutella alamäessä jos pelottaa. Se aero kun ei ole niin riippuvainen siitä kovasta vauhdista vaan se on suurin vastustava voima jo alle 20kmh vauhdissa

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

Gravelkisahommiin liittyen vielä sellainen kysymys, että kuinka paljon peesissä ajaminen vähentää aerospeksaamisesta saatavaa hyötyä?

----------


## stenu

> Se aero kun ei ole niin riippuvainen siitä kovasta vauhdista vaan se on suurin vastustava voima jo alle 20kmh vauhdissa.



Jep ja siitä vastustavasta voimasta yksiselitteisesti isoin osa tulee kuskista ja ne potentiaaliset suhteelliset säästöt lasketaan kokonaiswateista, jolloin se kiekkojen laskennallinen 1-2W vaikuttavuus on marginaalinen, varsinkin jos huomioi noi käytännön muuttujat. Sama säästö on saavutettavissa muistakin asioista ilman, että tarvitsee tehdä kompromisseja ajomukavuuden (tai painon) suhteen. Mutta tämä on siis mun logiikkaan perustuva mielipide. Sen vääräksi osoittamiseksi ei vaan pelkät tuulitunnelilaskelmat riitä.

----------


## Föhn

Niin mielellään näihin keskusteluihin osallistuisi enemmänkin jos sen loogisen ajattelun lisäksi löytyisi edes jokusen sata tuntia perstuntumaakeskusteluun osallistujilta. Mutta toki tällainen spekulointi on ihan paikallaan. Ja hyvä niin. 

Renkaiden (ja kiekkojen) kans puljailu pitäisi olla niin peruskauraa jokaiselle himofillaristille ilman internet taulukkojakin. Kun käy jokusenkaan rengassetin läpi selvittääkseen millä pääsee sitä mitä hakee niin on jo hyvällä mallilla.

----------


## stenu

Sellasessa nykyajan keskimääräisessä gravelpyörässä (esim. Stigmata), jossa on korkea etupää, flare-tanko, paksut renkaat ja ehkä vielä 1x-vaihteistokin, ne aerokiekot on käytännön syistä ehkä ennemminkin hupaisan näköiset kuin hienot. Varsinkin jos niiden hankkimisen motiivina on se, että internet sanoo sinun olevan nopea niitten kanssa. Toki placebon vaikutusta ei kannata väheksyä ja todellisuudessa suurin hyöty voikin tulla sitä kautta  :Hymy:

----------


## Qilty

> Sellasessa nykyajan keskimääräisessä gravelpyörässä (esim. Stigmata), jossa on korkea etupää, flare-tanko, paksut renkaat ja ehkä vielä 1x-vaihteistokin, ne aerokiekot on käytännön syistä ehkä ennemminkin hupaisan näköiset kuin hienot. Varsinkin jos niiden hankkimisen motiivina on se, että internet sanoo sinun olevan nopea niitten kanssa. Toki placebon vaikutusta ei kannata väheksyä ja todellisuudessa suurin hyöty voikin tulla sitä kautta



No nyt kun näin muotoilit, niin joo, ei ne kyllä kaikkiin sovi. Mutta mun mielestä se Canyon Grizlin suspension versio aerokiekoilla näyttää ihan hyvältä. Ja sit taas kuitu Grail näyttää mun mielestä hirveältä matalilla kiekoilla. 

Ja mähän en tarkoittanutkaan pelkästään kiekkoja(sanoit aeromitävaan) tossa aerossa vaan ihan kaikkea, lepattavia takkeja, 50cm flaretankoja, ym. Tossa kohtaa ne kiekot on turhat, ainakin sen aero-ominaisuuden puolesta. Jossain on jopa sanottu että aerostongalla on suurempi vaikutus kun runkolla tai kiekoilla. Mutta tosiaan kuski sen suurimman purjeen tekee.

Muutenkin se kiekkojen hyöty voi olla pieni, mutta jos hypoteettisesti ne syvät saisi samaan rahaan kuin matalat niin en ite miettisi hetkeäkään. Eikä niiden hinnoissa paljoa järkeä kyllä ole

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Gravelkisahommiin liittyen vielä sellainen kysymys, että kuinka paljon peesissä ajaminen vähentää aerospeksaamisesta saatavaa hyötyä?



Kyllä se kai aika paljon vähentää. Mutta onko pakko kisata että on hyötyä? Kyllä mulle kelpaa ihan pk-lenkille korkeempi keskari=samassa ajassa pidempi lenkki=näkee enemmän.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

Mää korvaan aeron puuttumisen ja hitauteni sillä, että ajelen kauemmin. 
Tosin kai noi LB:n hiilarikiekot oli sellaiset semi-aerot (35 mm), eli hyvänä päivänä voin hetkittäin olla alamäkeen puoliksi nopea?

EDIT: löytyi tälläinen, LB:lta tulossa kolmepuolainen aerokiekko. Olisko siitä vauhtihirmuille kampe?
https://www.lightbicycle.com/newslet...ming-Soon.html

----------


## Marsusram

> Kyllä se kai aika paljon vähentää. Mutta onko pakko kisata että on hyötyä? Kyllä mulle kelpaa ihan pk-lenkille korkeempi keskari=samassa ajassa pidempi lenkki=näkee enemmän.



Jossain vaiheessa huomasin että hitaammin ajamalla näkee enemmän kun näkösektori ei kapene liikaa ja pää ole aero-asennossa.
Ja muillekin aisteille on enemmän aikaa havainnoida ympäristöä. 
Tylsät siirtymävälit retkikohteiden välillä nopeasti ajamalla on kylläkin paremmin aikaa itse kohteisiin tutustua.

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

Hitto aero?gravel pyöräilyssä?eikös pitänyt olla rennon letkeää menoa.

----------


## Hääppönen

Täältä myös vahva karsastus gravel-kisoille. Itselle gravel on mukavaa ajelua hienoja maisemia (ei siis mitään pikateiden varsia!) ihaillen/nauttien yksin tai hyvin pienessä ryhmässä. Tärkeää on sujuva ajo itselle mieleisellä fillarilla.

----------


## Qilty

> Jossain vaiheessa huomasin että hitaammin ajamalla näkee enemmän kun näkösektori ei kapene liikaa ja pää ole aero-asennossa.
> Ja muillekin aisteille on enemmän aikaa havainnoida ympäristöä. 
> Tylsät siirtymävälit retkikohteiden välillä nopeasti ajamalla on kylläkin paremmin aikaa itse kohteisiin tutustua.



Näin just, eli vaihtoehtoisesti jää aikaa uusille maisemille, ne lähimaisemat kun kuitenkin on jo nähty. Ja pystyy niillä aeroromuilla ajaan hiljaakin ja jopa poluilla

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Näin just, eli vaihtoehtoisesti jää aikaa uusille maisemille, ne lähimaisemat kun kuitenkin on jo nähty. Ja pystyy niillä aeroromuilla ajaan hiljaakin ja jopa poluilla
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Tätä kun harrastaa riittävästi, niin on vain ajettuja, eikä uutta ole tarjolla, tai olisi jos romunsa ensin hoitaisi toiselle paikkakunnalle. Sitten on kaivettava uusi syy lähteä ajamaan gravelia tai yleensä ajamaan: että viihtyy satulassa.

Toisaalta matkavauhdin ollessa kovempi laajenee ajettavissa oleva, kunhan ei ns. häntä alkaisi heiluttaa koiraa.

----------


## cuppis

> Täältä myös vahva karsastus gravel-kisoille. Itselle gravel on mukavaa ajelua hienoja maisemia (ei siis mitään pikateiden varsia!) ihaillen/nauttien yksin tai hyvin pienessä ryhmässä. Tärkeää on sujuva ajo itselle mieleisellä fillarilla.



Toisaalta eikö koko gravel-genre ole kisaamista ja sitä kautta nopeutta ja speksaamista varten luotu. Saadaan myytyä jotain uutta.
Kuvailemaasi rauhallista etenemistä voi harrastaa hiekkateillä lähes kalustolla kuin toisellakin (mikä ei tietenkään vähennä speksaamisen ja spekuloinnin tarvetta)  :Hymy:

----------


## Hääppönen

> Toisaalta eikö koko gravel-genre ole kisaamista ja sitä kautta nopeutta ja speksaamista varten luotu. Saadaan myytyä jotain uutta.
> Kuvailemaasi rauhallista etenemistä voi harrastaa hiekkateillä lähes kalustolla kuin toisellakin (mikä ei tietenkään vähennä speksaamisen ja spekuloinnin tarvetta)



Ei ole hienompaa asiaa kuin matelu viimeisen päälle speksatulla gravelillä. Ei siinä ehdi miettiä tuulen- eikä vierintävastusta.  :Hymy:  Toisaalta hakusessa on graveli, josta voisi jalostaa monitoimikoneen yhdellä tai kahdella lisäkiekkoparilla.

----------


## miz

> Tosin kai noi LB:n hiilarikiekot oli sellaiset semi-aerot (35 mm), eli hyvänä päivänä voin hetkittäin olla alamäkeen puoliksi nopea?https://www.lightbicycle.com/newslet...ming-Soon.html



Mites muuten tuo LB:n laatupuoli, ymmärtääkseni on ihan hyvää?Harmittavavasti niillä on euroopan varastolla aika nihkeästi valinnan varaa, lähinnä nämä:https://www.lightbicycle.com/700C-Gr...ompatible.html Hintakin pompsahtaa aika lähelle vanhoja, isoja merkkejä.

----------


## misopa

^LB:n laadussa ei ole kyllä ollut mitään moittimista. Kolmet eri kiekot ollut tuolta XC, läski ja nykyiset gravel-kiekot. Hinta ei ole halvin mahdollinen mitä netistä löytyy ja LB onkin ehkä jo kehittynyt jonkinlaiseksi brändiksi, enkä mieltäisi noita geneerisiksi "kiinankiekoiksi" enää. Sieltähän ne toki tulee, mutta niin tulee suurin osa "merkkikiekoistakin".

----------


## Mcross

Mul on gravelfillarina vanha cyclo, johon mahtuu vain 35 mm leveä kummipyörä taakse (eteen menis leveämpikin) ja hyvin rullailen sillä hiekkateitä. Sitten ku on vielä vanhanaikaiset pikalinkku dropit, niin ajan Fulcrum Red Passion 3 kiekoilla (maastokiekot) ja matalaprofiiliset, mutta painoa valmistajan mukaan vain 1500 grammaa. Olettaisin et maastokiekot saattaa olla vähän kestävemmät kuin Gravel tai maantiekiekot. Oon joskus miettinyt, että kuinka paljon mukavuutta tois lisää 40 tai 45 millinen kumi, mutta totesin ettei se ole mulle tarpeellinen. 

Minulla oli läskipyörä aikaisemmin ja aattelin ajaa sillä kesät ja talvet kaikki maastoajot. No käytäntö oli kuitenkin se, että kesäkäytössä ei sitä läskiäkään saanut voittamaan xc-täpäriä ja ostin uudestaan xc-täpärin. No xc-täpärillä ajaessa polut tuntui tylsältä ja läskillä ajaessa samat polut tuntui vaan hitailta (kokeilin kyllä eripaineita). Cyclolla samoja polkuja polkiessa ne tuntuu oikeasti haastavilta ja jännittäviltä. Ehkä osittain se johtuu ajoasennon muutoksesta ja väkisinkin korkeammista rengaspaineista/pidon vähyydestä. Meistä jokainen harrastaja on varmasti hetkittäin eripyörää vaille ja harrastaminen on erilaista pyöräilyssä. No mä oon aloittanut maastopyöräilyn jo 1990 luvulla, jolloin ei ollut liikoja joustoja ja rengasleveydet oli yleisesti 1,9" - 2,1", niin ja kiekkoko oli sen 26" eli paineet oli kovempia kuin 29" kiekoissa. Eihän se paine-ero muuta sitä mukavuutta tai pitoa, mutta kiekkojen koko muuttaa sen kuinka helposti se tökkää johonkin. Tulipahan taas paljon tekstiä. No nykyaikasella cyclolla ajaa oikeasti kovempaa, kuin 1990 täysjäykällä maasturilla. Tai itseasiassa en oo ihan varma, kun vanhat maasturit oli cantilever jarruilla. Mut siitä oon ihan varma, että jos haluaa jotain haastetta pyöräilyyn ni täytyy jättää kaikki joustot pois. Sama alamäki tai nousu ei tunnu juuri miltään esim 120 mm joustavalla täpärillä, mutta sama alamäki tai nousu muuttuu todella paljon haastavammaksi ajaessa se 35 mm leveillä kumeilla ja ilman joustoja.

----------


## Plaine

> Mites muuten tuo LB:n laatupuoli, ymmärtääkseni on ihan hyvää?Harmittavavasti niillä on euroopan varastolla aika nihkeästi valinnan varaa, lähinnä nämä:https://www.lightbicycle.com/700C-Gr...ompatible.html Hintakin pompsahtaa aika lähelle vanhoja, isoja merkkejä.



Naputtelin tuolta LB:n euroopan varaston puolelta dt350 navoilla ja messinkinippeleillä kiekkoparin hinnaksi n. 950€. Melko vastaavat Zipp 303 S:ät saa saksasta pari kymppiä halvemmalla posteineen.

----------


## Plaine

> Naputtelin tuolta LB:n euroopan varaston puolelta dt350 navoilla ja messinkinippeleillä kiekkoparin hinnaksi n. 950€. Melko vastaavat Zipp 303 S:ät saa saksasta pari kymppiä halvemmalla posteineen.



Korjaan itseäni. Olikin dollarihintoja. Uudella yrityksellä sain LB:n kiekoille hinnaksi 903€ posteineen.

----------


## paaton

> Korjaan itseäni. Olikin dollarihintoja. Uudella yrityksellä sain LB:n kiekoille hinnaksi 903€ posteineen.



Niin, tuossahan on se, että uskotko kiinankehien laatuun vai et. Paremmathan nuo dt:n navat ovat, mitä zipin normaali kynsivaparillinen.

----------


## Aakoo

WR45 kiekot Zippin napoja vastaavilla Novateceilla 811€ kotiin kuljetettuna. Hintaeroa jää aika vähän, Zipp tarjoaa kuitenkin takuut yms.

----------


## paaton

> WR45 kiekot Zippin napoja vastaavilla Novateceilla 811€ kotiin kuljetettuna. Hintaeroa jää aika vähän, Zipp tarjoaa kuitenkin takuut yms.



Niin ei kai nuo ole vaihtoehdot. Tai ainakaan itselleni ei olisi. Tuo DT350 vs zipin kehät on se juttu, jota joutuisi arpomaan kauan. LBn kehät ovat tainneet kuitenkin olla aivan toimivia.

----------


## miz

Joo juurikin tuo että ns merkkikiekot lähtee samaan rahaan. Onhan toki noissa LB kamoissakin hyviä, tunnettuja osia ja varaosia löytyy sen myötä.

Mustana hevosena katselin jopa Campan Shamaleita, menisi hyvin kun en kaipaa leveitä kumeja, enkä rymyä isommin poluilla.
Tosin cyclossa ei ole muuta campaa, eikä noita voisi nykyiseen maantiepyöräänkään siirtää kun siinä on pikalinkut..

----------


## Aakoo

> Niin ei kai nuo ole vaihtoehdot. Tai ainakaan itselleni ei olisi. Tuo DT350 vs zipin kehät on se juttu, jota joutuisi arpomaan kauan. LBn kehät ovat tainneet kuitenkin olla aivan toimivia.



Ei minullekaan, mutta jos tyytyisi kynsivapariin niin noi olisi toisiaan vastaavat. LB kehäthän saisi ilman nippelinreikiä, mikä on aika helppo ratkaisu käyttäjän kannalta.

----------


## Plaine

Kun tuo Zippin takuu mainittiin, niin lueskelin mitä siitä sanotaan:

”When you buy new Zipp wheels and components you are backed by a global lifetime warranty. This includes manufacturing defects, but also any system failure occurring while riding your bike within the intended use of your Zipp product. If your Zipp product fails while riding, we will replace or repair it free of charge.

Examples of coverage while riding:

You are riding in a group, hit a pothole that nobody announced, and your wheel is damaged. You are covered.”

Jos tuo toimii, niin ei huono.

----------


## kosminen

Tuohon aerokeskusteluun palatakseni (sori), niin on hyvä muistaa se että sen fillarin aero tai aerottomuus on aika pienessä roolissa jos miettii koko pakettia. Suuremman säästön wateissa saa aivan varmasti vetämällä numeroa pienemmän nutun päälle.

Ja mun mielestä on hyvä homma, että taas valmistetaan muitakin kuin aero -tuotteita, oli ne motiivit taustalla mitä vaan...  :Hymy:

----------


## Föhn

> Kun tuo Zippin takuu mainittiin, niin lueskelin mitä siitä sanotaan:
> 
> ”When you buy new Zipp wheels and components you are backed by a global lifetime warranty. This includes manufacturing defects, but also any system failure occurring while riding your bike within the intended use of your Zipp product. If your Zipp product fails while riding, we will replace or repair it free of charge.
> 
> Examples of coverage while riding:
> 
> You are riding in a group, hit a pothole that nobody announced, and your wheel is damaged. You are covered.”
> 
> Jos tuo toimii, niin ei huono.



Jep. Ei vaadi muutakuin että rekisteröi kiekot sarjanumeroineen.

----------


## Qilty

> Tuohon aerokeskusteluun palatakseni (sori), niin on hyvä muistaa se että sen fillarin aero tai aerottomuus on aika pienessä roolissa jos miettii koko pakettia. Suuremman säästön wateissa saa aivan varmasti vetämällä numeroa pienemmän nutun päälle.
> 
> Ja mun mielestä on hyvä homma, että taas valmistetaan muitakin kuin aero -tuotteita, oli ne motiivit taustalla mitä vaan...



Täällä ei muuten ollu aerokiekoista juuri apua.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

Tämä pisti silmään ihan vahingossa töissä juuri äsken. (Huono läppärin näytöltä napsaistu kuva Rudy Projectin 2022 kuvaston pdf:stä.) 

Pelkällä kypärällä voi siis helposti säästää enemmän kuin kiekoilla ja samalla kuvasta näkee suuntaa-antavasti paljonko ajoasento vaikuttaa. Tuon mukaan rennommassa ajoasennossa maantiepyörällä 100 km pitkällä ja 1500 nousu-/laskumetriä sisältävällä vaihtelevalla reitillä 1,5 watin säästö vastaisi 11 sekunnin aikasäästöä silloin, jos 75-kiloinen kuski polkee keskimäärin 250W tehoilla.

----------


## nure

Ajaminen oltava mukavaa ja rentouttavaa ilman insinöörijuttuja ja taulukoita, aeroa tai ei...

----------


## paaton

> Ajaminen oltava mukavaa ja rentouttavaa ilman insinöörijuttuja ja taulukoita, aeroa tai ei...



Ajaminen on oikeasti mukavaa. Aeron ja insinöörijuttujen kanssakkin. Kokeiles joskus.

----------


## paaton

> Tämä pisti silmään ihan vahingossa töissä juuri äsken. (Huono läppärin näytöltä napsaistu kuva Rudy Projectin 2022 kuvaston pdf:stä.) 
> 
> Pelkällä kypärällä voi siis helposti säästää enemmän kuin kiekoilla ja samalla kuvasta näkee suuntaa-antavasti paljonko ajoasento vaikuttaa. Tuon mukaan rennommassa ajoasennossa maantiepyörällä 100 km pitkällä ja 1500 nousu-/laskumetriä sisältävällä vaihtelevalla reitillä 1,5 watin säästö vastaisi 11 sekunnin aikasäästöä silloin, jos 75-kiloinen kuski polkee keskimäärin 250W tehoilla.



Jos maantiepyörällä ajetaan yksin pitkää lenkkiä, niin silloin tietysti ollaan aerona.

Eihän ole mitään järkeä polkea 250w teholla, kun aerona polkiessa pääset samaa nopeutta 200w teholla. Eli siis ajoasento on aina ykkönen. Sen jälkeen voi alkaa hieroskelemaan kiekkoja ja kypäriä.

----------


## stenu

Joo ja jos ei ole kiire, niin voi tietty polkea just sellaisessa asennossa kuin tykkää.

Lähinnä meinasin, että jos niillä aerokiekoilla nyt sitten kykenisi säästämään vaikkapa 30 sekuntia 100 kilsan pk-gg-lenkillä, niin mun pyöräilyelämässä ei ole niin kiire koskaan, ettenkö voisi vastustuksesta huolimatta preferoida pientäkin mukavuusetua, jos matalammilla kiekoilla sellaista on saavutettavissa. Kiireisemmät saa preferoida toisin ihan vapaasti  :Hymy:

----------


## Qilty

Emmä tiedä paljonko niillä säästää, mutta nyt kun niillä on ajanut niin ne ei ole yhtään epämukavat, menee paremmin syvässä lumessa, paremmin vasta- ja sivutuulissa. Ja tuntuis että on helpompi pitää vauhtia silloin kun sitä on paljon, eli yli 40kmh. 

Luultavasti en itsekkään rahalla ostaisi aerokiekkoja kun hyviä käytettyjä matalia kuitukiekkoja saa paljon halvemmalla. Nyt ne tuli oeeämmänä pyörän mukana.

Koko hommahan alkoi siitä että sinä sanoit että mukavuuskiekoilla varmaan säästää saman määrän watteja. Ja ainakin mä sanoin että paskanmarjat, ehkä joku muukin.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

Mä olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että alusta se on, joka henkilöä gravelissa kurittaa ja laittaa rajat ajovauhdille. Tasasella aerot menee menojaan, en sitä epäile.

----------


## nure

Paaton, maantielle löytyy aeroakin mutta insinöörihän on se joka heitetään sukkahousujen mukana nurkkiin kun aletaan tosihommiin...

----------


## Föhn

> Emmä tiedä paljonko niillä säästää, mutta nyt kun niillä on ajanut niin ne ei ole yhtään epämukavat, menee paremmin syvässä lumessa, paremmin vasta- ja sivutuulissa. Ja tuntuis että on helpompi pitää vauhtia silloin kun sitä on paljon, eli yli 40kmh. 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Tuo vauhdin ylläpitäminen oli minunkin ensimmäinen havainto. Sopivaa pykälää päälle, kampikierroksia silleen sovitellen vauhtiin että tehot pikkusen tippuu mutta nopeus säilyy. Säästää kroppaa mutta matka etenee. Ideaali olisi takaviistoinen sivutuuli niin pääsee purjelauta tunnelmiin.

----------


## Föhn

> Mä olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että alusta se on, joka henkilöä gravelissa kurittaa ja laittaa rajat ajovauhdille.



Kyllä. Tälläkin on valtava merkitys.

----------


## Föhn

Aero on kyllä paras aloittaa aina ensiksi itsestä. Vaikuttaa ennemmän kuin kiekot, kypärä tai stongan pienentäminen.

----------


## nure

^Jep, niin totta puhut... Meikäläisen ruumiinrakenteella aivan turhaa laittaa senttiäkään aeroon, on riukujen ja rimppakinttujen hommia!

----------


## Qilty

> ^Jep, niin totta puhut... Meikäläisen ruumiinrakenteella aivan turhaa laittaa senttiäkään aeroon, on riukujen ja rimppakinttujen hommia!



Nii jos on iso ukko tyhjissä housuissa niin ei siinä aero auta. Moottori tarvii olla

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Aero on kyllä paras aloittaa aina ensiksi itsestä. Vaikuttaa ennemmän kuin kiekot, kypärä tai stongan pienentäminen.



Eikös semmoinen pisaran muotoinen pyöreähkö maha ole aika aero verrattuna pyykkilautavatsaan ? Löytyyköhän tästä jotain tuulitunnelidataa ?

----------


## #78

Pallomahainen munapää...ei oo tainnut podiumilla näkyä  :Hymy:  onko se otsapinta-ala ilmanvastuskerrointa suurempi tekijöä?

----------


## #78

Kovasti koittanut Aero gravelia speksailla, vaikka ihan sama kai se on minkälainen sukkula sitä on alla kun, kun itse istuu ilmajarruna satulassa

----------


## nure

Qilty, päinvastoin, liian paksut reidet... 

#78, höpöhöpö, poju...

----------


## Padex

Reisien pitää olla paksut.

http://i.stuff.co.nz/sport/olympics/...o-shows-muscle

----------


## nure

^Ratapyöräilijät oma lukunsa...

----------


## K.Kuronen

Nyt on ollut hyvät kelit testailla leveämmän tangon (480 mm) tuomaa lisää varmuuteen, sillä ainakaan itsellä näillä keleillä vauhtia ei ole rajoittanut eniten ilmanvastus.

----------


## nure

^Kun puhutaan aerosta niin eikö yli 40senttinen tanko toimi jo jarruvarjona...?

----------


## K.Kuronen

^mulla ei ole sellaisia käsitteitä, kuten jarruvarjo, verkonpaino, ankkurit etc.

----------


## nure

^Ei itselläkään mutta moni miettii jo 38senttisen tangon tai peräti aika-ajotangon hankintaa graveliin...

----------


## Föhn

^ Moni? Mistä lähteestä tällainen tieto on peräisin?

----------


## Qilty

> ^Ei itselläkään mutta moni miettii jo 38senttisen tangon tai peräti aika-ajotangon hankintaa graveliin...



Kyllä noita kaposia tosiaan monet kilpaukot käyttää, samoin kun tikkuja.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ohiampuja

> onko se otsapinta-ala ilmanvastuskerrointa suurempi tekijöä?



Ei helkkari, multa on hiusraja karannut jo vuosia sitten, eli otsapinta-alaa on jäätävästi.  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

Föhn, spekulaatiota kuten moni muukin seikka mitä totena myydään...

----------


## macci

> Tämä pisti silmään ihan vahingossa töissä juuri äsken. (Huono läppärin näytöltä napsaistu kuva Rudy Projectin 2022 kuvaston pdf:stä.) 
> 
> Pelkällä kypärällä voi siis helposti säästää enemmän kuin kiekoilla ja samalla kuvasta näkee suuntaa-antavasti paljonko ajoasento vaikuttaa. Tuon mukaan rennommassa ajoasennossa maantiepyörällä 100 km pitkällä ja 1500 nousu-/laskumetriä sisältävällä vaihtelevalla reitillä 1,5 watin säästö vastaisi 11 sekunnin aikasäästöä silloin, jos 75-kiloinen kuski polkee keskimäärin 250W tehoilla.



Nuo numerot wattien osalta tosin oli 45km/h vauhdissa kun täällä on lähinnä pyöritelty 30km/h lukemia. 1,9W näytti olevan ero normikypärän ja aero-roadin välillä (45kph). TT kypärä toki on nopeampi kuin normikypärä.

Tuossa simulaation tapauksessa (11sek ero 100km reitillä) ei kylläkään puhuta enää 45km/h vauhdista (koska 250W teholla ja listatulla cda arvolla ei pyörä kulje 45kph) josta johtuen vaadittu aeroero 11 sekunnin parannukseen ei myöskään ole tuo taulukon 1,5W (vaan selvästi vähemmän).






> (Olisko jossain jonkun riippumattoman tahon tuottamaa aerowattidataa Rolling Resistancen tyyliin?)



hambinin kokoelma lienee laajin. Tuossa on testattu myöskin renkaan leveyden vaikutusta sekä kiekon ulkoleveyden ja renkaan leveyden suhteen vaikutusta. 30km/h vauhdissa renkaan muutos 23mm:stä 25mm:iin teki kapealla kiekolla 5W lisän kun leveämmällä kiekolla ero oli vain 1W. Tätä periaatetta noudattaen grävelissähän pitäisi olla mieluusti myös noin renkaanlevyinen kiekko. Nextiellä taisi olla 40mm ulkoleveitä aerogrävelvanteita jo.


tässä hambinin 30km/h tulokset - eli noin 5W säästö peruskiekosta (esim shimano c35) kun siirtyy hyvään 50mm kiekkoon
https://www.hambini.com/bicycle-whee...r-data-30km-h/

----------


## paaton

Vaikka noille wateille naureskellaan, niin esimerkiksi kiekot ja 5w nopeammat renkaat tekee jo 10w, mikä on läsnä aina. Jos ajat 6h lenkin 10w kovemmalla keskiteholla, niin se oikeasti tuntuu. Tuon voisi kääntää fiksummat vaikka kilojouleiksi. Kisaa ei tarvitse edes mainita.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Jos ajaa vaikka satkun sorat, niin vähemmän aerona on vain perillä hieman myöhemmin. Mitään muuta ei tapahdu.

----------


## stenu

Joo ja aika isot on näköjään erot yhtä korkeidenkin kehien välillä tuon mukaan. Bontrager 50 mm vs Hunt 50 mm ero on 10W. Perus-Shimanosta 50 mm Huntiin vaihtamalla häviää muutaman watin.

Jos suunnilleen 5 watin tehoero on sellainen, että sen kykenee oikeasti huomaamaan kevyempänä etenemisenä, niin sitten ei ole ihan tuulesta temmattu sekään, että yhdellä vaihteella kulkee kevyemmin. 1x1-voimansiirto säästänee tavallisilla gravelnopeuksilla keskimäärin 5-10W vaihdepyörään verrattuna riippuen siitä, että onko siinä 1x- vai 2x-voimansiirto.

Kun on jonkinmoinen N-1 tarve päällä, niin hetken aikaa syksyllä jo mietin, että pistän vanhan sinkulakrossarin/-grinderin kiertoon, mutta enpä taidakaan vaan sensijaan mietin uudelleen Stigmatan kohtaloa. Pyöräilyelämä ainakin pysyisi yksinkertaisempana, kun ei tarvitsisi miettiä korkeita eikä matalia kiekkoja  :Hymy:

----------


## Föhn

Miksi niitä pitää miettiä?

----------


## Qilty

> Joo ja aika isot on näköjään erot yhtä korkeidenkin kehien välillä tuon mukaan. Bontrager 50 mm vs Hunt 50 mm ero on 10W. Perus-Shimanosta 50 mm Huntiin vaihtamalla häviää muutaman watin.
> 
> Jos suunnilleen 5 watin tehoero on sellainen, että sen kykenee oikeasti huomaamaan kevyempänä etenemisenä, niin sitten ei ole ihan tuulesta temmattu sekään, että yhdellä vaihteella kulkee kevyemmin. 1x1-voimansiirto säästänee tavallisilla gravelnopeuksilla keskimäärin 5-10W vaihdepyörään verrattuna riippuen siitä, että onko siinä 1x- vai 2x-voimansiirto.
> 
> Kun on jonkinmoinen N-1 tarve päällä, niin hetken aikaa syksyllä jo mietin, että pistän vanhan sinkulakrossarin/-grinderin kiertoon, mutta enpä taidakaan vaan sensijaan mietin uudelleen Stigmatan kohtaloa. Pyöräilyelämä ainakin pysyisi yksinkertaisempana, kun ei tarvitsisi miettiä korkeita eikä matalia kiekkoja



Entä jos on sinkula aerokiekoilla?

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## tchegge_

> ^Jos ajaa vaikka satkun sorat, niin vähemmän aerona on vain perillä hieman myöhemmin. Mitään muuta ei tapahdu.



Positiivisesti ajatellen pääsee myös nauttimaan maisemista pidemmän aikaa. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## paaton

Tietystikkin porukalla/kisaa ajaessa. Yksin noilla wateilla ei ole juurikaan merkitystä. Se 10w ero on keskitehossa ja sen kautta kuormassa tosi paljon päivän loputtua.

----------


## huotah

> Tietystikkin porukalla/kisaa ajaessa. Yksin noilla wateilla ei ole juurikaan merkitystä. Se 10w ero on keskitehossa ja sen kautta kuormassa tosi paljon päivän loputtua.



+1. Tämä korostuu erityisesti itseni kaltaisilla kuskeilla jotka usein päätyvät itseään parempaan seuraan +5 tunnin lenkeille. 10W voi silloin olla reippaan pk:n ja nylkylenkin erotus. Tai jos ajellaan yhden kaverin kanssa gravelia pitkän päivätyön verran, jolloin huonokuntoisempi saa vain vähän peesihyötyä. Silloin kaikki välineistä saatava apu on tervetullutta vaikka ollaan periaatteessa pullalenkillä.

----------


## stenu

> Entä jos on sinkula aerokiekoilla?



Onneks on vannejarrut siinäkin, niin ei tartte edes miettiä.

#easylife  :Hymy:

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Tietystikkin porukalla/kisaa ajaessa. Yksin noilla wateilla ei ole juurikaan merkitystä. Se 10w ero on keskitehossa ja sen kautta kuormassa tosi paljon päivän loputtua.




Tottakai jokaisella on jokin budjetti lenkin kuormitukselle, heitetään vaikka 1500 Wh. Jos tehontarve ajettua kilometriä kohden on isompi, niin matkaa taittuu tuolla budjetilla vähän vähemmän. Jos on aerovannetta ja aeromuuta, niin matkaa taittuu sitten vähän enemmän.

Mä ajan pääosin luonnollisesti, eli seuraamatta tehoa tai keskinopeutta. Ajan kovaa, jos haluttaa, tai ajan hiljaa, jos siltä tuntuu. Jos näen jotakin, missä näen kuvan, niin pysähdyn ja otan sellaisen.

Voin ajaa halutessani kovan satasen, tai voin ajaa leppoisan satkun. SIlti olen sillä kannalla, että suurin kuormituksen aiheuttaja soratiepyöräilyssä on ajoalusta.

----------


## Qilty

> Onneks on vannejarrut siinäkin, niin ei tartte edes miettiä.
> 
> #easylife



Aerokiekkojahan ei tunnetusti ole vannejarruille

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Tottakai jokaisella on jokin budjetti lenkin kuormitukselle, heitetään vaikka 1500 Wh. Jos tehontarve ajettua kilometriä kohden on isompi, niin matkaa taittuu tuolla budjetilla vähän vähemmän. Jos on aerovannetta ja aeromuuta, niin matkaa taittuu sitten vähän enemmän.
> 
> Mä ajan pääosin luonnollisesti, eli seuraamatta tehoa tai keskinopeutta. Ajan kovaa, jos haluttaa, tai ajan hiljaa, jos siltä tuntuu. Jos näen jotakin, missä näen kuvan, niin pysähdyn ja otan sellaisen.
> 
> Voin ajaa halutessani kovan satasen, tai voin ajaa leppoisan satkun. SIlti olen sillä kannalla, että suurin kuormituksen aiheuttaja soratiepyöräilyssä on ajoalusta.



Kyllä se on kaikilla alustoilla ilmanvastus. Se ei ole mielipideasia.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Föhn

Kyllä aerokiekkoja löytyy vannejarruillekin.

----------


## paaton

> Tottakai jokaisella on jokin budjetti lenkin kuormitukselle, heitetään vaikka 1500 Wh. Jos tehontarve ajettua kilometriä kohden on isompi, niin matkaa taittuu tuolla budjetilla vähän vähemmän. Jos on aerovannetta ja aeromuuta, niin matkaa taittuu sitten vähän enemmän.
> 
> Mä ajan pääosin luonnollisesti, eli seuraamatta tehoa tai keskinopeutta. Ajan kovaa, jos haluttaa, tai ajan hiljaa, jos siltä tuntuu. Jos näen jotakin, missä näen kuvan, niin pysähdyn ja otan sellaisen.
> 
> Voin ajaa halutessani kovan satasen, tai voin ajaa leppoisan satkun. SIlti olen sillä kannalla, että suurin kuormituksen aiheuttaja soratiepyöräilyssä on ajoalusta.







> Tottakai jokaisella on jokin budjetti lenkin kuormitukselle, heitetään vaikka 1500 Wh. Jos tehontarve ajettua kilometriä kohden on isompi, niin matkaa taittuu tuolla budjetilla vähän vähemmän. Jos on aerovannetta ja aeromuuta, niin matkaa taittuu sitten vähän enemmän.
> 
> Mä ajan pääosin luonnollisesti, eli seuraamatta tehoa tai keskinopeutta. Ajan kovaa, jos haluttaa, tai ajan hiljaa, jos siltä tuntuu. Jos näen jotakin, missä näen kuvan, niin pysähdyn ja otan sellaisen.
> 
> Voin ajaa halutessani kovan satasen, tai voin ajaa leppoisan satkun. SIlti olen sillä kannalla, että suurin kuormituksen aiheuttaja soratiepyöräilyssä on ajoalusta.



Paha alkaa kurosen kanssa inttämään, kun ollaan kyllä samaa mieltä. Mutta jotainhan voisi perjantain kunniaksi vääntää?

Jos tosiaan ajetaan porukalla sama lenkki, niin sille hyvä kuntoiselle kannattaisi laittaa vähän jarrumpaa rengastusta, tai jättää ne aerovanteet himaan. Ne kuormituserot voivat oikeasti olla aivan älyttömiä pitkillä lenkeillä. Ei siellä siis ajeta lopussa tasaavia, vaan osa porukasta tulee taksilla himaan  :Hymy: 

Siis gravell kisojen vuoksihan näitä kannattaa oikeasti miettiä. Yksin lenkkiä ajaessa kandee valita vain mukavat ja riittävän hyvin suojatut renkaat. Ei nopeudella ole oikeasti merkitystä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Kyllä se on kaikilla alustoilla ilmanvastus. Se ei ole mielipideasia.
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Ajan saman satkun (1) maantiepyörällä asfaltilla, (2) sorapyörällä tavallisia sorateitä ja (3) sorapyörällä sekalaista metsäautotietä. Ajan kaikki samalla nopeudella, jolloin ilmanvastus on sama. Maantiepyörällä kruisailen, sorateillä teen jo työtä ja metsäautoteillä saatta loppua voimat.

----------


## stenu

> Aerokiekkojahan ei tunnetusti ole vannejarruille



Alumiiniset korkeaprofiiliset on tunnetusti painavia ja rapaisen hiilikuidun sorvaaminen on tunnetusti sen verran kallista, että en koe sen olevan niitten muutamien watttien arvoista.

----------


## paaton

> Ajan saman satkun (1) maantiepyörällä asfaltilla, (2) sorapyörällä tavallisia sorateitä ja (3) sorapyörällä sekalaista metsäautotietä. Ajan kaikki samalla nopeudella, jolloin ilmanvastus on sama. Maantiepyörällä kruisailen, sorateillä teen jo työtä ja metsäautoteillä saatta loppua voimat.



Eikun laita tuohon mukaan vielä aeropyörä pehmeällä hiekkatiellä. Sillai, että renkaat uppoaa viitisen senttiä soraan.

----------


## Qilty

> Ajan saman satkun (1) maantiepyörällä asfaltilla, (2) sorapyörällä tavallisia sorateitä ja (3) sorapyörällä sekalaista metsäautotietä. Ajan kaikki samalla nopeudella, jolloin ilmanvastus on sama. Maantiepyörällä kruisailen, sorateillä teen jo työtä ja metsäautoteillä saatta loppua voimat.



Totta. Mutta kaikissa se suurin vastus on silti ilmanvastus, tai niin ne ainakin sanoo. 15kmh vauhdissa kuulemma 75% tehoista menee siihen, kovemmassa sit tietenkin enemmän.

Kyllä ainakin nyt kun tuolla ajelee niin tuntuu että taitaa kuitenkin olla se alusta.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Eikun laita tuohon mukaan vielä aeropyörä pehmeällä hiekkatiellä. Sillai, että renkaat uppoaa viitisen senttiä soraan.



Se on muuten suloista kun maantiepyörän omistaja sanoo että hyvin sillä ajaa soraakin. Saiskin joskus mukaan sellaselle lenkille missä pääsee nauttimaan just tosta yllämainitusta. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti jotain ison raekoon hiekkaa.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Totta. Mutta kaikissa se suurin vastus on silti ilmanvastus, tai niin ne ainakin sanoo. 15kmh vauhdissa kuulemma 75% tehoista menee siihen, kovemmassa sit tietenkin enemmän.
> 
> Kyllä ainakin nyt kun tuolla ajelee niin tuntuu että taitaa kuitenkin olla se alusta.
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Juu, ei se oikeasti ole se ilmanvastus suurin yhtään pehmeämmällä, tai karkeammalla hiekalla. 30 vauhtiiin saa äkkiä laittaa 500w tehoa kapeilla renkailla. Ei siinä paljoa ilmanvastukset vaikuta. Renkaan leveys on oikeasti se määräävä kun alusta huononee.

----------


## stenu

Jonkimoinen gravelnäkökulma tässä jutussa. Kiekkotaulukossa olisi ollut kiva tietää myös, että mikä se referenssisetti oli. Ilman tietoa siitä se on vähän meh.
-Kuskin osuus aerowateista 66-90%.
-Rätti ja ketjurasva lenkille/kisaan mukaan?
-Nyssäkät pois (ja reppu selkään?)
-Ohjaamon siistimen  säästää 5-10W. Siitä tuli mieleen, että paljonkohan tämä syö watteja?

----------


## paaton

Kuskin osuus aerowateista on varmasti tuo 90%, eli pitäisi olla pieni ja maata aerona. Hittolainen vaan, kun mä olen tässä viime aikoina huomannut senkin, että kuskin osuus tuotetuista wateista on 100% Siinä saa littanana maata ja mutista aerosta, kun toinen ajaa selkä suorana ohi  :Hymy: 

Tuon ketjurasvaus jutun olen kyllä huomannut. Pidemmillä märillä gravell lenkeillä kaikki paksu wetlube on myrkkyä. Kotiin päästessä ketjut on kyllä öljyssä, mutta samoin paksussa hiekkakylvyssä. Vahojenkin kanssa lopputulos on ollut heikko. Kestävin vaihtoehto ehkä uppovaha+rex päälle. Tässä odotellaan jo ketjut valmiina kattilassa rexin omaa uppovahaa...

Reppua ei kyllä kykene kantamaan. Selkä on mun mielestä pakko olla vapaana jo kropan hengityksen vuoksi. Olen myös alkanut siirtämään taskuista kamaa pieneen etulaukkuun. Tuntuu vaan mukavammalta ajaa taskut kevyinä. Aerolaukut. Niissä on tulevaisuus.

----------


## Qilty

> Jonkimoinen gravelnäkökulma tässä jutussa. Kiekkotaulukossa olisi ollut kiva tietää myös, että mikä se referenssisetti oli. Ilman tietoa siitä se on vähän meh.
> -Kuskin osuus aerowateista 66-90%.
> -Rätti ja ketjurasva lenkille/kisaan mukaan?
> -Nyssäkät pois (ja reppu selkään?)
> -Ohjaamon siistimen  säästää 5-10W. Siitä tuli mieleen, että paljonkohan tämä syö watteja?



Ja edittiä.
Luitko tota juttua minkä linkkasit? Siinä ensimmäisessä kuvassa missä niitä wattikäppyröitä oli, ajettiin rullilla tunnellissa 38mm g-oneilla ja luvut on ETUrenkaasta. 9W hävis peruskiekko Enven 4.5 AR SES kiekolle. Ja alla tekstissä lukee että kiekkoparilla tuo ero on todnäk noin 16W.


Grailin tangossa on kuitenkin litteä profiili vaikka niitä onkin kaksi päällekkäin ja "stemmi" jatkuu suoraan vaakaputkeen, niin ei se välttämättä ole wattisyöppö ainakaan perus stemmiin ja pyöreään tankoon verrattuna.

Jossain oli noista aerotankojen säästöistäkin(tietenkin). 


https://machiine.com/2017/a-look-int...andlebarsstem/

Edit.
Mä en tajua että miksi kukaan tänä päivänä sotkee ketjuja minkään öljyn kanssa. Tuo uppovahaus ja rex tuntuu toimivalta, tai pelkkä rex, ketjut pysyy puhtaina.
Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## JKO17

Laajemmassa kuvassa tämä menee käsittääkseni niin,  että 30 kmh:n nopeudessa (maantie):

aerodynamiikka koko pyörä ja kiekot
1) koko pyörän vaatimat  watit kiekkoineen  ovat: aeropyörä = 20 w (esim. aeroad+ dt swiss 50) ja   30 w (esim. endurace+ normikiekot)
2) kiekkojen renkaineen osuus edellä mainitusta on n. 10 w/hieman vähemmän (aerokiekot)

(45 kmh pyörä vanteineen:  70 w aero ja 100 w  ei-aero)

vierintävastus ja voimansiirron tehohävikki
1) maantiepyörä n. 25-30 w
(gravel  riippuen renkaasta BRR)

kuskin osuus = loput

itsellä normiolosuhteissa ja käytännössä 30 kmh vaatii ehkä noin 180 W-190 W, jolloin kuskin osuus 

150 w +-, eli noin 80 %


Kolmenkympin vauhdissa ohjaamon kaapelit yms. ovat marginaalin marginaaleja, toki mitattavissa. 


Nuo vertailut on siinä mielessä ongelmallisia, että ei oikein tiedä mitä verrataan. Tuossa edellä mainitussa tapauksessa vertailukiekkona on Huntin 4 season gravel x kiekko, joka on 19 mm syvä ja kehä on epäsymmetrinen. Ei käsittääkseni edusta normaalia gravelkiekkoa aerodynamiikaltaan, jona voidaan esim. dt swissin matalalaippaisia kiekkoja. Näiden kiekkojen ero mm. Flo:n +50 mm gravelkiekkoihin on muistaakseni jotain 3 w ja 30 kmh (flon oma mainos), ja aiemmin mainitussa swissiden testissä ero oli sen 2 w 25 mm vs 42 mm.

----------


## Qilty

https://www.hambini.com/testing-to-f...icycle-wheels/

Tuolla hambini ei varsinaisesti kehunut Huntin tai Flon kiekkoja, varsinkaan sivutuulissa. Flolla siitä tietenkin loukkaannuttiin ja on uhattu oikeustoimilla...

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

Jep ja on ne kanjoni-inssit varmaan laskeneet, että Grailin tanko säästää tärinäwatteja enemmän kuin syö ilmanvastuswatteja.  :Vink: 

Sivuhuomiona se, että tällä epäaero-optimoidullakin setupilla polkee ihan mukavaa vauhtia eikä varsinaisesti ole sellainen olo, että kaikki watit hukkuu jonnekin, vaikka teoriassa varmaan pitäisikin.

----------


## Qilty

Stenun linkistä bongattu kuva.
Vaikee uskoa että runkolaukku maksais 32kmh vauhdissa 38W. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

> Luitko tota juttua minkä linkkasit? Siinä ensimmäisessä kuvassa missä niitä wattikäppyröitä oli, ajettiin rullilla tunnellissa 38mm g-oneilla ja luvut on ETUrenkaasta. 9W hävis peruskiekko Enven 4.5 AR SES kiekolle. Ja alla tekstissä lukee että kiekkoparilla tuo ero on todnäk noin 16W.



Tätä en ymmärtänyt. Nimeomaan luin ja totesin, että siinä ei ollut kerrottu, että mikä se referenssikiekko oli. Vanteen profiili? Pinnojen määrä ja laatu?

----------


## Qilty

> Jep ja on ne kanjoni-inssit varmaan laskeneet, että Grailin tanko säästää tärinäwatteja enemmän kuin syö ilmanvastuswatteja. 
> 
> Sivuhuomiona se, että tällä epäaero-optimoidullakin setupilla polkee ihan mukavaa vauhtia eikä varsinaisesti ole sellainen olo, että kaikki watit hukkuu jonnekin, vaikka teoriassa varmaan pitäisikin.



Toi grailin mainostettu tärinän vaimennus on enimmäkseen yläotteella millä ite en aja juuri koskaan. Mut siitä se on kyllä pehmeä. Luulis sen hoodeiltakin auttavan vähän. Dropeilta on ihan ratakiskoa, mutta paras mitä olen kokeillut, johtuen tosta alatankosta kun siitä tulee peukuille tuki.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Tätä en ymmärtänyt. Nimeomaan luin ja totesin, että siinä ei ollut kerrottu, että mikä se referenssikiekko oli. Vanteen profiili? Pinnojen määrä ja laatu?



No joo, ei sitä niin tarkasti ollu mainittu mutta voi olettaa että ihan niin peruskiekko kun voi olla. 25mm profiili ja pyöreitä pinnoja se 28kpl, sellaset millä viittii just kaupasta ajaa kotiin.

Ne aerokiekot oli keskenään kuitenkin parin watin sisällä.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## JKO17

^Hunt 4 season gravel x. 19 mm  korkea epäsymmetrinen laippa. Ei "normaali" gravelkiekko profiililtaan


Niin, ja koko pyörän, vanteineen ja 38 mm gravelrenkaineen vaatima aerokokonaiswattimäärä on hieman vajaa 40 wattia 30 kmh vauhdissa "normaaleilla gravelkiekoilla"(aspero+ dt swiss 25 mm tai 42 mm).

----------


## paaton

> itsellä normiolosuhteissa ja käytännössä 30 kmh vaatii ehkä noin 180 W-190 W



Pitikin katsoa. Tämä ajettu vähän vanhemmalla aero maantiepyörällä, jossa normaalit kaapelit, eikä integroitua stongaa. Linkin takana 4h pätkä. Keskari 33 ja watit 200. Paikalleen muuten myös tankoon tuleva etulaukku, eli en usko noiden aivan kamalasti jarruttavan menoa gravellissakaan.

----------


## Qilty

> Pitikin katsoa. Tämä ajettu vähän vanhemmalla aero maantiepyörällä, jossa normaalit kaapelit, eikä integroitua stongaa. Linkin takana 4h pätkä. Keskari 33 ja watit 200. Paikalleen muuten myös tankoon tuleva etulaukku, eli en usko noiden aivan kamalasti jarruttavan menoa gravellissakaan.



10w nurkilla oli esim numerolappu keulassa ja muistaakseni maantievauhdissa eli jossain +40kmh.


Edit. Onko muuten kiviveljien laukku? Mulla roikkuu samanlainen varaston seinällä, vielä neitseellisenä
Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> 10w nurkilla oli esim numerolappu keulassa ja muistaakseni maantievauhdissa eli jossain +40kmh.
> 
> 
> Edit. Onko muuten kiviveljien laukku? Mulla roikkuu samanlainen varaston seinällä, vielä neitseellisenä
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Juu, kaveri tilasi tuon alilta. Vähän se on pieni ja hankala käyttää, mutta aerompi mitä moni muu vastaava. Melkein parempi maantiellä, mitä gravellissa.

----------


## Qilty

> ^Hunt 4 season gravel x. 19 mm  korkea epäsymmetrinen laippa. Ei "normaali" gravelkiekko profiililtaan
> 
> 
> Niin, ja koko pyörän, vanteineen ja 38 mm gravelrenkaineen vaatima aerokokonaiswattimäärä on hieman vajaa 40 wattia 30 kmh vauhdissa "normaaleilla gravelkiekoilla"(aspero+ dt swiss 25 mm tai 42 mm).



Missä toi luki että olis Huntin? Eikä niistä matalista mikään ole sen parempi, niin tuskin on mitään merkitystä tuloksien kannalta.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## JKO17

En nyt ala tästä tämän enempää mutta ottamalla  mukaan swissiden testit, Huntin testit, rennrad.de testit ja osin tourin testit, niin saadaan seuraavanlainen kokonaiskuva pyörän aerodynamiikasta, eli siitä minkälaisen tehon koko pyörän kuljettaminen tarvitsee 45 ja 30 kmh vauhdissa, ensimmäinen luku 45 kmh ja toinen 30 kmh. 

aeroad/S5 tai vastaava 50-60 mm kiekoilla:                                       65-75 W/ 20 W 
canyon endurace 30-40 mm kiekoilla ? :                                            103W/30 W
aspero + 25 mm dt-swiss +38 mm gravelrenkaat                               130/39 W

*Jos tästä katsotaan nuo oikeanpuoleiset luvut, niin huomataan että aerowatit  30 kmh vauhdissa koko pyörän osalta noilla yhdistelmillä liikkuu noin 20 W sisällä. Ultimatum aeropyörä  Cervelo S5  Hadron 625 kiekoilla ja gp 5000:lla   vs.    Aspero 25 mm vanteella ja 38 mm renkaalla .*
Vaihtamalla Asperoon aerogravelkiekot ja pitämällä ne 38 mm renkaat, niin kokonaisuuden aerodynaamisuus olisi Cervelo S5:n  tasoa, jos siis uskoo tuota mainittua juttua sellaisenaan, tai tuolla -16 w säästötulkinnalla.

lisäys: Huntin testi, johon lienee viitattu 

https://eu.huntbikewheels.com/blogs/...es-aero-matter

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> https://www.hambini.com/testing-to-f...icycle-wheels/
> 
> Tuolla hambini ei varsinaisesti kehunut Huntin tai Flon kiekkoja, varsinkaan sivutuulissa. Flolla siitä tietenkin loukkaannuttiin ja on uhattu oikeustoimilla...
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Muistatko sen videon missä hambini kehui jotain asiaa mitä ei ole itse ollut mukana kehittämässä ? Niinpä. En minäkään.

----------


## Qilty

^^Eikös Aspero ole aerogravel, eli toisaalta voi ollakkin lähellä samaa, ilmanvastuksen osalta. Väittäväthän ne ridleylläkin että kanzo fast häviää noah fastille vain 4W.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Muistatko sen videon missä hambini kehui jotain asiaa mitä ei ole itse ollut mukana kehittämässä ? Niinpä. En minäkään.



Eikös tossa nyt ollu muitakin testaamassa kun Hambini?

Monissa sen haukuissa on ollut kuitenkin ihan hyvät perustelut...

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

https://youtu.be/hd0fXhDkH84

Ihan hyvä pätkä. Ja tosta nyt viimeistään pitäs sisäistää että se 10W säästö on enemmän sillon kun ajaa hitaammin.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hower

> Yksin lenkkiä ajaessa kandee valita vain mukavat ja riittävän hyvin suojatut renkaat. Ei nopeudella ole oikeasti merkitystä.



Thank you! Tämä on kyllä olennaisin juttu, mikä meikäläisen kohdalle osui keskustelussa näistä aeroista ja wateista. Helpotti  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Thank you! Tämä on kyllä olennaisin juttu, mikä meikäläisen kohdalle osui keskustelussa näistä aeroista ja wateista. Helpotti



Maxxiksen 60tpi renkaat osuvat tuohon saumaan hyvin. Smoothia kyytiä eikä reikiä tule oikein millään. Vaikkapa rambler.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> https://youtu.be/hd0fXhDkH84
> 
> Ihan hyvä pätkä. Ja tosta nyt viimeistään pitäs sisäistää että se 10W säästö on enemmän sillon kun ajaa hitaammin.
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Tässä on mun pylväitä muutamalta menneeltä vuodelta kaikesta tallennetusta ajosta, eli kuukauden toteutuneista keskinopeuksista:



Korkeimmat pylväät ovat aktiivisemmilta maantiepyöräilyajoilta ja matalammat VV-ruutujen hakuajoilta. Korkeimmat sattuvat kesaikaan ja pohjat talven raskaille keleille. Viimeiset vuodet ovat käytännöddä pelkkää allroadia termin täydessä laajudessa. Keväällä vauhti kasvaa teiden kuivuessa ja syksyllä laskee alustan käydessä raskaammaksi. Maatiepyörän ajoasento ei ole kummemmin aero.

Toki ukko on vanhentunut, eikä veto ehkä ole sama, kuin joitakin vuosia sitten. Suhde pyöräilyyn on myöskin muuttunut, eli tahtotilaa kovaa ajamiseen ei samalla tavalla ole. En jaksa uskoa, että kaltaiseni harrastajan ajoissa aerouden perässä juoksu näkyisi missään, sillä isossa kuvassa hallitsee muut muuttujat.

----------


## Plus

Mitä ihmettä tässä topicissa oikein tapahtuu?!? Pelkkää aeroa, keskaria ja watteja…

----------


## paaton

> Mitä ihmettä tässä topicissa oikein tapahtuu?!? Pelkkää aeroa, keskaria ja watteja…



Uusia canyoneita ei saa mistään, niin pakko alkaa speksaamaan tankolaukkujen vastuksia.

----------


## Plus

Aerosta en tiedä, mutta kyllä keveä sorapyörä on aina näpsäkän oloinen eikä vituta ajaa maantiepyörän jälkeen. Paino nyt 7,6 kg Far Sportsin 36/32mm kiekoilla, joille 35mm Power Gravelit nousivat mukavasti jalkapumpulla.

----------


## paaton

Hyvin sanottu siellä takana. Painolla ei pitäisi olla mitään merkitystä nopeuden kannalta, mutta sillä kevyemmällä pyörällä tulee vaan lähdettyä lenkille. Hauska ja kiva ajaa.

----------


## misopa

Kevyt, mukava ja aero. Se on ollut itsellä päämääränä. Ihan huvikseen, vaikka yksin lähinnä ajelen. Tuleehan noita segmenttejä toki ajettua välillä. (Oma)Nopea ja mukava kyyti on vaan kivaa.

----------


## Qilty

> Kevyt, mukava ja aero. Se on ollut itsellä päämääränä. Ihan huvikseen, vaikka yksin lähinnä ajelen. Tuleehan noita segmenttejä toki ajettua välillä. (Oma)Nopea ja mukava kyyti on vaan kivaa.



Tässä se pitkälti on. Ketjun voi laittaa lukkoon.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Uusia canyoneita ei saa mistään, niin pakko alkaa speksaamaan tankolaukkujen vastuksia.





Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

Miks sitä muuten sanotaan jalkapumpuksi? Vai onko oikeasti kyse jalalla pumppattavasta? Mä oon sitä miettiny ihan tosissaan, koska ainakin jotkut sanoo tornipumppua jalkapumpuksi

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hower

> Mitä ihmettä tässä topicissa oikein tapahtuu?!? Pelkkää aeroa, keskaria ja watteja…



 :Hymy:  Näinpä, oliko jossain se tavallisten pyöräilijöiden gravel ketju? Vai mikä se nyt oli?
No, nyt talvi kai sitten pitää vaan speksailla teoreettisista 1W:n eroista tai marginaalisesta ilmanvastuksesta.
Mahtuuhan näitä pikseleitä digiavaruuteen, ei siinä mitään.
Ja kevyellä pyörällä on kiva ajaa. Vauhdittomuudesta ja tehonsäästöistä huolimatta.

----------


## Qilty

> Näinpä, oliko jossain se tavallisten pyöräilijöiden gravel ketju? Vai mikä se nyt oli?
> No, nyt talvi kai sitten pitää vaan speksailla teoreettisista 1W:n eroista tai marginaalisesta ilmanvastuksesta.
> Mahtuuhan näitä pikseleitä digiavaruuteen, ei siinä mitään.
> Ja kevyellä pyörällä on kiva ajaa. Vauhdittomuudesta ja tehonsäästöistä huolimatta.



Ei tarvii, voit ajella nishikilläs ihan hyvillä mielin niinku tähänkin asti

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## miz

No onhan se pikkasen kivempi ajaa kevyellä ja muutenkin kivalla fillarilla vaikkapa kotikulmien reitti 2000.
Voi toki ajaa vaikka helkama jääkärillä, jos se nopeus ja paino ei merkkaa mitään, mä en aja koska harrastan pyöräilyä ja haluan että se ajaminen on kivaa.

Tilasin sitte zipp 303s kesäksi, kun haluan testata onko niillä vähän kevyemmillä, aerommilla ja leveämmillä hooklesseilla kivempi ajaa kuin nykyisillä perus alukiekoilla.

Jollei ole kivempaa ja nopeempaa ni saatana, antaa olla sitte.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Miks sitä muuten sanotaan jalkapumpuksi? Vai onko oikeasti kyse jalalla pumppattavasta?



Mikä ihme torni, jalkapumppu koska sitä pidetään jalalla paikoillaan. Sellainen oli myös -76 Ladan peräkontissa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Jakaantuuko tämä pyörien kehitys selkeästi kahteen eri ryhmään? Tulee aero-kisagravelit ja sitten erikseen retki-gravelit, missä rungot on täynnä kiinnityspisteitä. Ja ehkä niiden väliin sitten vielä joku kolmas versio.  :Hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

> Mikä ihme torni, jalkapumppu koska sitä pidetään jalalla paikoillaan. Sellainen oli myös -76 Ladan peräkontissa.



Ehkä myös koska sillä on tukijalka maata vasten, päälle toki pumppaajan jalka painoksi. Tornipumppu on käännöslaina (tower) kun netissä tuollaista sanaa esiintyy.
Käsipumppua taas pidellään käsin, sylinteristä ja männästä eri käsillä vastakkain painellen.
Jalalla maata vasten pumpattaviakin on autonrenkaisiin, mutta ovat turhan järeitä parikiloisia, eikä kovin käteviä. Myös jalalla toimivia ilmapatjan täyttöpumppuja on alhaiselle paineelle ja isolle volyymille.

----------


## miz

> Jakaantuuko tämä pyörien kehitys selkeästi kahteen eri ryhmään? Tulee aero-kisagravelit ja sitten erikseen retki-gravelit, missä rungot on täynnä kiinnityspisteitä. Ja ehkä niiden väliin sitten vielä joku kolmas versio.



Sanoisin että kyllä, ja aika vahvasti jo onkin.

----------


## paaton

> Jakaantuuko tämä pyörien kehitys selkeästi kahteen eri ryhmään? Tulee aero-kisagravelit ja sitten erikseen retki-gravelit, missä rungot on täynnä kiinnityspisteitä. Ja ehkä niiden väliin sitten vielä joku kolmas versio.



Periaattessa joo, mutta ei se gravellissa oikeasti niin nuukaa ole. Tuo oma nineri yllä on just sellainen retkigravelli. Kunnolliset kiinnityspisteet laukuille ja kaikki. Ja hyvin tuolla pärjää jenkkilän kisoissakin. 

https://www.carbonandgrit.com/dylan-...dar-city-2020/

----------


## stenu

> Jakaantuuko tämä pyörien kehitys selkeästi kahteen eri ryhmään? Tulee aero-kisagravelit ja sitten erikseen retki-gravelit, missä rungot on täynnä kiinnityspisteitä. Ja ehkä niiden väliin sitten vielä joku kolmas versio.



Se kolmas versio on ne comfort-kisagravelit. Oottakaa vaan 4-5 vuotta.

Maantieteeseillä markkinointi on ollut helppoa, kun testit, sloganit ja osin tuotteetkin ovat olleet valmiina olemassa. Niillä ei kuitenkaan loputtomiin saada uusia pyöriä myytyä, joten pikkuhiljaa pitää alkaa kehitellä jotain oikeasti uutta. Laufin, Rock Shoxin joustokeulan ja täpäri-Ursin kaltaiset mekaaniset toteutukset ei tule olemaan ratkaisu. Niille löytyy marginaalinen ostajakunta, mutta isommassa kuvassa tarvitaan jotain muuta.

En osaa sanoa, mitä se on ja jos osaisin, niin tekisin ihan muita duuneja kuin mitä teen. Mutta se on selviö, että jotain sillä saralla tulee tapahtumaan, koska tärinänvaimennuksessa on niin paljon hyödyntämätöntä potentiaalia sekä suorituskyky- että markkinointimielessä. Ehkä siihen löytyy joku ratkaisu, joka pystyy yhdistämään aeron ja mukavuuden tai sitten ei. Toistaiseksi vaimennusasiaan kiinnitetään huomiota vain vähän, koska siihen ei ole helposti myytäviä ratkaisuja olemassa. Jollain tapaa ne massoilla ajossa olevat Explorot yms. pitää kuitenkin saada tehtyä vanhanaikaisiksi, muuten ei kauppa käy tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Ja hyvin tuolla pärjää jenkkilän kisoissakin. 
> 
> https://www.carbonandgrit.com/dylan-...dar-city-2020/



Miten tuolla voi pärjätä kun on tuollaiset markettirenkaat?

----------


## K.Kuronen

^^Kaunis pyörä ja lisäksi se esitellään suoraan ajosta, tai ainakin sen näköisenä.

----------


## paaton

Munkin mielestä tuohon vaimennukseen on kyllä kiinnitetty paljonkin huomiota. Trekin isospeed ja muut ratkaisut.

On vaan eri juttu, haluaako ostajat maksaa noista noin paljoa ja ottaa painossa takkiin.

----------


## paaton

Ja lisää kuluvaa tekniikkaa. Viimeisin esimerkki canyon aeroadin joustava satulatolpparatkaisu.

----------


## Qilty

> Se kolmas versio on ne comfort-kisagravelit. Oottakaa vaan 4-5 vuotta.
> 
> Maantieteeseillä markkinointi on ollut helppoa, kun testit, sloganit ja osin tuotteetkin ovat olleet valmiina olemassa. Niillä ei kuitenkaan loputtomiin saada uusia pyöriä myytyä, joten pikkuhiljaa pitää alkaa kehitellä jotain oikeasti uutta. Laufin, Rock Shoxin joustokeulan ja täpäri-Ursin kaltaiset mekaaniset toteutukset ei tule olemaan ratkaisu. Niille löytyy marginaalinen ostajakunta, mutta isommassa kuvassa tarvitaan jotain muuta.
> 
> En osaa sanoa, mitä se on ja jos osaisin, niin tekisin ihan muita duuneja kuin mitä teen. Mutta se on selviö, että jotain sillä saralla tulee tapahtumaan, koska tärinänvaimennuksessa on niin paljon hyödyntämätöntä potentiaalia sekä suorituskyky- että markkinointimielessä. Ehkä siihen löytyy joku ratkaisu, joka pystyy yhdistämään aeron ja mukavuuden tai sitten ei. Toistaiseksi vaimennusasiaan kiinnitetään huomiota vain vähän, koska siihen ei ole helposti myytäviä ratkaisuja olemassa. Jollain tapaa ne massoilla ajossa olevat Explorot yms. pitää kuitenkin saada tehtyä vanhanaikaisiksi, muuten ei kauppa käy tulevaisuudessa.



Näyttääkö tulevaisuus tältä? Kippuratankoa vaan tilalle

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/1992-sli...as-a-bike.html

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

Coticilta uusi tekele seikkailu-graveliin: Cascade. Ottaisin jos tarttisin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei oo kovin aero. Ei jatkoon.

----------


## cuppis

Ajatuksissa hankkia noin 3000-4000€ hintahaitarin graveli jossa ehdottomasti kiinnikkeet lokareille ja mielellään myös nyssäköille.
Ulkonäölläkin sen verran painoarvoa, että Grail jää pois laskuista. 
Omia bongauksia Rose Backroad, Canyon Grizl ja mustana hevosena painavahko Pelago Stavanger Columbuksen kuitukeulalla. 

Rengastilaa ei tarvitse olla maastokokoihin saakka koska tallista löytyy jo Salsan Fargo rajuimmille reissuille.

Tuleeko mieleen lisää vaihtoehtoja? Miksi ei joku edellä mainituista?

----------


## paaton

> Ajatuksissa hankkia noin 3000-4000€ hintahaitarin graveli jossa ehdottomasti kiinnikkeet lokareille ja mielellään myös nyssäköille.
> Ulkonäölläkin sen verran painoarvoa, että Grail jää pois laskuista. 
> Omia bongauksia Rose Backroad, Canyon Grizl ja mustana hevosena painavahko Pelago Stavanger Columbuksen kuitukeulalla. 
> 
> Rengastilaa ei tarvitse olla maastokokoihin saakka koska tallista löytyy jo Salsan Fargo rajuimmille reissuille.
> 
> Tuleeko mieleen lisää vaihtoehtoja? Miksi ei joku edellä mainituista?



Onko Rose uudistunut 2021 vuodelle? Nythän tuo näyttää todella hienolta. Aiemmin integroitu ylälaakeriratkaisu oli kaamea.

https://www.rosebikes.fi/images/zbT_...MwNC5qcGc.webp

----------


## cuppis

^en tiedä miten Rose on uudistunut muuten kuin, että jossain vaiheessa keskiötä pudotettiin kai alemmaksi palautteen perusteella.
Kaiken kaikkiaan houkutteleva laite mutta pressfit-keskiö mietityttää koska ei ole niistä kokemusta.

edit: Rosen saisi myös rando-varustuksella mikä voisi jopa olla ihan hyvä lähtökohta. Lokarithan saa pois tarvittaessa ja dynamovalot laittaisin todennäköisesti kuitenkin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> On vaan eri juttu, haluaako ostajat maksaa noista noin paljoa ja ottaa painossa takkiin.



Niinpä, itse olen perinteisten, yksinkertaisten pyörien kannattaja. Mutta ymmärrän kyllä markkinamiesten pakonomaisen halun kehittää jotain uutta. Jotain millä saa meidän kaltaiset harrastajat uusimaan kalustonsa parin vuoden välein.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## nure

^Itsellä tuli tilanne kun maantiepyörän lisukkeeksi hankin projektia ja Pacen runko oli hieman mietityttävä graveltangolle ja kun halusi jotain uutta niin oma valintani aikuisen rentoon ei kisahenkiseen ajoon oli tuo FlatBarGravel... Toimii lisäksi tuolla kahden pyörän taktiikalla täydentäessä maantiepyörää. Bonuksena kohtalainen keveys...

----------


## paaton

Stenu on jo kirjoittamassa lutteron olevan se ultimaattinen ratkaisu joka on keksitty jo ennen ajanlaskun alkua  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

En mä usko, että se on ultimaattinen, mutta tällä hetkellä tarjolla oleviin ratkaisuihin verratuna se on yllättävän ok. Tulevaisuuden ratkaisuksi siitä ei ole, koska vannejarrut ja internetepäuskottavuus  :Hymy:

----------


## cuppis

Stenu lienee ihan oikeilla linjoilla. Luttero ei vaan taida olla kaupan eikä vastaavaa löydy hyllystä.

----------


## miz

> Kaiken kaikkiaan houkutteleva laite mutta pressfit-keskiö mietityttää koska ei ole niistä kokemusta.



Mulla on kolmessa pyörässä erilaisia totetutuksia kierteettömillä keskiölaakereilla, eikä niissä ole mitään valittamista ollut, itse en tuota varten jättäisi hommaamatta.

Kierteelliset tietty helpompia huoltaa/vaihtaa itse (pl. campan ultratorque jossa vaan kupit prässätty runkoon), mutta muuten ei ole ollut pahoja kokemuksia. Jos internetistä lukee niin onhan ne ihan saatanasta, narisee, kitisee ja räjähtelee kuin lepakot tuulivoiman lähellä.

Edit: piti kirjoittaa että kierteelliset on helpompi itse huoltaa ja vaihtaa! Campassa tosiaan laakerit on kiinni kammissa ja tulee ulos samalla kun kammet irrottaa. Hyvä systeemi sekin.

----------


## paaton

> Stenu lienee ihan oikeilla linjoilla. Luttero ei vaan taida olla kaupan eikä vastaavaa löydy hyllystä.



Niin tuo on varmaan ihan totta. Sarjatuotannon kannalta sen rungon pitäisi kestää lähes mitä vaan. Ei ole hyvää businesta, jos haarukat katkeilevat ja kaljamahaiset jenkit kuolevat pois. Tämä siis koskee ihan kaikkia runkoja. Kuituisiakin.

----------


## paaton

> Mulla on kolmessa pyörässä erilaisia totetutuksia kierteettömillä keskiölaakereilla, eikä niissä ole mitään valittamista ollut, itse en tuota varten jättäisi hommaamatta.
> 
> Kierteettömät tietty helpompia huoltaa/vaihtaa itse (pl. campan ultratorque jossa vaan kupit prässätty runkoon), mutta muuten ei ole ollut pahoja kokemuksia. Jos internetistä lukee niin onhan ne ihan saatanasta, narisee, kitisee ja räjähtelee kuin lepakot tuulivoiman lähellä.



Mä laitoin nineriin  tokenin pf30=>bsa sovitteen on ollut kyllä hyvä. Se etuhan tuossa on, että voi vaihtaa helposti lähes minkä tahansa keskiön. Siis isommallekkin akselille. Natiivi bsa on ehkä vähän huono 30mm kammille. Niin ja jollain tavalla se alumiinimuhvi on siellä kuiturungossa alunperinkin kiinni.

https://www.bikester.fi/token-press-...a-M459832.html

----------


## paaton

Rosessa näköjään pf86. Hyvä keskiötyyppi, kunhan pysyy 24mm kammissa. 30mm kammet ovat aika hazardi ratkaisu tuohon.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Mä laitoin nineriin  tokenin pf30=>bsa sovitteen on ollut kyllä hyvä.



Kuinkas tuo oikein pelaa, kuinka siihen kiristetään se kierrekeskiö? Mikä pitää nuo holkit paikoillaan, etteivät ne lähde pyörimään mukana?

----------


## paaton

> Kuinkas tuo oikein pelaa, kuinka siihen kiristetään se kierrekeskiö? Mikä pitää nuo holkit paikoillaan, etteivät ne lähde pyörimään mukana?



Samoja juttuja mietin itsekkin, mutta olen vaihtanut jo kahdesti kierrekeskiön ja muhvit ovat pysyneet nätisti kiinni. Ovat siis pelkästään puristesovittella.

----------


## JKO17

Luontevin jako nyt ja tulevaisuudessa jo pelkästään  tämän ketjun perusteella on: aero(kisagravelit), tavalliset gravelit ja joustogravelit. Kiinnityspisteitä on sitten jokaisessa eri määriä riippuen mihin suuntaan ne on kallellaan. Juu ja sitten on vielä flatbargravelit jotka voivat olla kaikkea lähes asfalttipyörästä maastopyörään.

----------


## Teemu

Pressfit-murheet loppuvat Wheels MFG:n keskiöllä, jossa on laakeripesät ovat kierteellä yhdistetty toisiinsa. Jos alkaa narista, niin voi kiristää ja sitäpaitsi noissa on vaihdettavat laakeri, eli kuppeja ei periaatteessa tarvitsee koskaan irrottaa/vaihtaa. Suosittelen lämpimästi.

----------


## TheMiklu

Grizlissä on pressfitti joo mutta jo lähtöään Tokenin kierteellinen pressfitti BB. Tämä nauratti kovin. Ostin silti Grizlin. On kyllä kova hinta-laatusuhteeltaan.

----------


## JukkaJ

Terveyhdys harrastajat. Keväällä on uuden pyörän hankinta edessä ja olen  supistanut valikoiman kahden välille, joista en osaa päättää. Pyörät  ovat Kona Jake The Snake ja Canyon Grail 7.0 AL. Molemmat ovat samaa  hintaluokkaa (noin 1900 €). Tällä hetkellä minulta löytyy vanhempi Konan  Jake, mistä olen pitänyt kovasti. Osaisiko foorumilaiset auttaa, että  kumpi pyörä on spekseiltään parempi? 

Cyclocross-kilpailuihin ei  ole tarkoitus osallistua, mutta tarkoituksena olisi löytää sopiva  allrounder maastolenkkeihin ja työmatkapyöräilyyn. 

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...ts-section-tab

https://konaworld.com/jake_the_snake.cfm

----------


## JackOja

^vaikken ole Canyon-fani, niin noista kahdesta kuitenkin se.

Maastolenkeille harkitsisin tosin maastopyörää.

----------


## JukkaJ

> ^vaikken ole Canyon-fani, niin noista kahdesta kuitenkin se.
> 
> Maastolenkeille harkitisin tosin maastopyörää.



Kiitos! Rankempaan maastoajoon minulta siihen tarkoitukseen toinen  pyörä. Tarkoitin maastolenkeillä lähinnä hiekkateita ja kevyttä  polkuajoa.

----------


## cuppis

> Grizlissä on pressfitti joo mutta jo lähtöään Tokenin kierteellinen pressfitti BB. Tämä nauratti kovin. Ostin silti Grizlin. On kyllä kova hinta-laatusuhteeltaan.



Kiitos tiedosta. Alkaa olla melkoinen painiottelu Grizlin ja Backroadin välillä. Kumpikaan ei varmasti ole huono oletettuun käyttötarkoitukseen.
Backroadin epästandardi satulatolpparatkaisu vääntää kättä Grizlin epästandardin emäputken kanssa.

----------


## paaton

Vieläkö Backroad perustuu vahvasti crossariin, vai onko tuo geoltaan jo grizliä vastaava?

----------


## cuppis

^Tein vertailun joten kerroppa mitä näet https://bikeinsights.com/compare?geo...13ce001e58f235,

----------


## paaton

Rosesta pitää varmaan kanssa ottaa M, eli 55 koko.

Mutta en mä noista osaa mitään sanoa. Grizliä joku kommentoi aika laiskaksi, eli enemmän reissu  käyttöön sopivaksi. Pitkää perää, lyhyttä stemmiä.  Taitaa olla tosin rosenkin geo jo muuttunut.

Meinasin vaan, että noissa voi olla ajettavuudessakin eroa.

----------


## cuppis

Vertailun tein ihan tarkoituksella valmistajan suositusten mukaisella runkokoolla. Pituus 182cm, jalan sisäpituus 87cm.

----------


## nure

Alumiinia kumpikin, ei herätä intohimoja... Toinen Shimanoa ja toinen SRAM:a niin arvonnassa Kona voittaisi... Teräsrunkoiset Konat kyllä miellyttäviä, kannattaa harkita...

----------


## JackOja

> ... Toinen Shimanoa ja toinen SRAM:a niin arvonnassa Kona voittaisi...



Kannattaako sunkaan siihen SRAMiin jumiutua?

----------


## nure

^Ei kannata mutta kun tyytyväinen niin miksi voittavaa joukkuetta vaihtaisi... Toisaaltaan oli kyllä harkinnassa tuo Ekar...

----------


## Plaine

Konassa on Frankenstein-jarrut.

----------


## Qilty

> ^Tein vertailun joten kerroppa mitä näet https://bikeinsights.com/compare?geo...13ce001e58f235,



Mun mielestä toi Rose on vielä pystympi ja lyhyempi kuin Grizl.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

Grizl on hyvä, kun on suunniteltu lyhyelle stemmille. Stemmiä jatkamalla saa takuulla riittävän pitkän asennon. 

Vähän riippuu mihin on tottunut ja mitä hakee. Mutta ainakin itse joudun menemään melkein pelkästään stack mitan mukaan. Monessa nyky gravellissa ei saa edes 17deg stemmillä hyttiä järkevälle korkeudelle. Ja tietysti noita ei enää ole edes saatavilla moneenkaan integroituun ohjaamoon.

----------


## moukari

> Grizl on hyvä, kun on suunniteltu lyhyelle stemmille. Stemmiä jatkamalla saa takuulla riittävän pitkän asennon. 
> 
> Vähän riippuu mihin on tottunut ja mitä hakee. Mutta ainakin itse joudun menemään melkein pelkästään stack mitan mukaan. Monessa nyky gravellissa ei saa edes 17deg stemmillä hyttiä järkevälle korkeudelle. Ja tietysti noita ei enää ole edes saatavilla moneenkaan integroituun ohjaamoon.



Vähän turhan korkeita runkoja on joo. Mä laitoin omaan Carbondaan nyt 120 mm pitkän -17 asteisen stemmin, slämmättynä totta kai. Nyt on suunnilleen sama asento kuin (kokoa isommassa!) maantiepyörässä. Setbackia on myös niin paljon kuin saa. Muuten asento jäisi vähän turhan pystyksi (ja hitaaksi).

muokkaus: ei ollut ollenkaan huono ajaa kovaa vauhtia edes lumipöperöisellä kevyen liikenteen väylällä, vaikka pyörä kiemurtelikin aika paljon cyclocross-tyyliin.

----------


## paaton

> Vähän turhan korkeita runkoja on joo. Mä laitoin omaan Carbondaan nyt 120 mm pitkän -17 asteisen stemmin, slämmättynä totta kai. Nyt on suunnilleen sama asento kuin (kokoa isommassa!) maantiepyörässä. Setbackia on myös niin paljon kuin saa. Muuten asento jäisi vähän turhan pystyksi (ja hitaaksi).
> 
> muokkaus: ei ollut ollenkaan huono ajaa kovaa vauhtia edes lumipöperöisellä kevyen liikenteen väylällä, vaikka pyörä kiemurtelikin aika paljon cyclocross-tyyliin.



Niin ja tuon carbonadan geo on suorastaan race fit moniin nykygravelleihin verattuna.

----------


## Qilty

Kohta joku tulee taivastelemaan että ajatteko te graveleilla kovaa, ja vielä talvella.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

No ei kai. Asiallisilla geoilla nuo molemmat kuitenkin on. Canyonista M-koko on selkä valinta, mutta rosesta saattaisin katsoa myös 55-kokoa uudelleen. 

Itse valitsisin rosen, jos vain koko natsaa. Onhan tuo selkeästi komeampi. Kaapelit piilossa ja kaikkee. Puoli kiloa kevyempikin.

----------


## Numperi

Taustaa. Pyöräilyurani tähtihetki on ollut 45 kilometrin pyörälenkki. Omistan tällä hetkellä Meridan halpishybridin, joka toimi kaupungissa siirtymiseen, mutta ei siitä oikein lenkkikaveriksi ole. Viime kesänä parilla lyhyellä lenkillä alkoi v*tuttamaan paine ranteissa ja yleinen tunne siitä, että pyöräily on perseestä. Asiaa hetken pohdittuani tulin kuitenkin siihen lopputulokseen, että itseasiassa pyöräily olisi ihan kivaa, kunhan olisi oikea väline oikeaan käyttöön.

Asiaan. Olen nyt harkinnut tosissani uuden pyörän ostoa ja gravel-pyörä lienee minun valintani. Mikä merkitys aloittelijalle on hiilikuitu- vs. alumiinirungolla tai vaihteistoilla esim. Shimano GRX400 vs GRX800? Olen katsellut jopa Canyonin Grail CF SL 7:sta, mutta onko jotain muita varteenotettavia vaihtoehtoja? Hieman tuo hinta huimaa. Alumiiniset pyörät eivät kuitenkaan hirveästi enempää näyttäisi painavan. Varmaan ydinkysymys kiteytyy tähän: "Hankinko mieluummin kalliimman hiilikuiturungon keskitason komponenteilla vai huippuunsa viimeistellyn alumiinimallin?" Saatavuusongelmia näyttää olevan runsaasti ja kevään edetessä varmasti enenevissä määrin.

----------


## Aakoo

^Ottaisin kuiturungon, osasarja on oman kokemuksen mukaan aika yhdentekevä kunhan on hyvää keskitasoa vähintään. Toki jos 11 -vaihteiseen saa muutaman satasen lisäinvestoinnilla (esim. Canyon Grizl), niin ei olisi itselle mikään kynnyskysymys.

----------


## Föhn

Kallistuisin itsekin kuituun vaikka perushyvillä osilla kasattuna. Jos kipinä muuttuu tuleksi, on kuituisessa hyvä aihio lähteä fillaria päivittämään osien puolesta.

----------


## Qilty

> Taustaa. Pyöräilyurani tähtihetki on ollut 45 kilometrin pyörälenkki. Omistan tällä hetkellä Meridan halpishybridin, joka toimi kaupungissa siirtymiseen, mutta ei siitä oikein lenkkikaveriksi ole. Viime kesänä parilla lyhyellä lenkillä alkoi v*tuttamaan paine ranteissa ja yleinen tunne siitä, että pyöräily on perseestä. Asiaa hetken pohdittuani tulin kuitenkin siihen lopputulokseen, että itseasiassa pyöräily olisi ihan kivaa, kunhan olisi oikea väline oikeaan käyttöön.
> 
> Asiaan. Olen nyt harkinnut tosissani uuden pyörän ostoa ja gravel-pyörä lienee minun valintani. Mikä merkitys aloittelijalle on hiilikuitu- vs. alumiinirungolla tai vaihteistoilla esim. Shimano GRX400 vs GRX800? Olen katsellut jopa Canyonin Grail CF SL 7:sta, mutta onko jotain muita varteenotettavia vaihtoehtoja? Hieman tuo hinta huimaa. Alumiiniset pyörät eivät kuitenkaan hirveästi enempää näyttäisi painavan. Varmaan ydinkysymys kiteytyy tähän: "Hankinko mieluummin kalliimman hiilikuiturungon keskitason komponenteilla vai huippuunsa viimeistellyn alumiinimallin?" Saatavuusongelmia näyttää olevan runsaasti ja kevään edetessä varmasti enenevissä määrin.



Eikös jollain parilla tonnilla saanut grailin aluversion rival axs voimansiirrolla? Siinä olis pitkäks aikaa pyörää. 

Mulla on toi grail cf7 etap ja ajan kaikilla keleillä, vaihteet toimii aina, toisin kuin mekaaniset apex 1x11 mitkä vanhassa oli.

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...nfarbe=GN%2FBK

Edit. Ja joo, on se kuituinen kyllä mukavempi ajoltaan. Mut jos tosiaan vielä ei ole ihan varma mistä tykkää niin kannattaako heti neljää tonnia laittaa

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## nure

^Makuasia kuitua tai ei mutta jos nykyisellä jo ranteiden kanssa ongelmia niin välttäisin kuituista. En väitä että on mutta alurunkoinen saattaa olla hyvinkin kova ja siitä ei ranteet tykkää. Ja kyllä kuituisia löytyy alle neljän tonninkin eikä ekassa pyörässä tarvi olla sähkövaihteet, esimerkiksi 11vaihteinen Rival aivan toimiva setti...

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Mikä merkitys aloittelijalle on hiilikuitu- vs. alumiinirungolla tai vaihteistoilla esim. Shimano GRX400 vs GRX800?



Minä taas sanon että ihan sama mistä se runko on tehty. Kunhan se runko ei ole mikään hinnat alkaen malli.

Itse olen ajanut 25 vuoden aikana teräs, alumiini, huulikuitu ja titaanirungoilla ja mun epäherkällä tuntoaistilla ainut ero on ollut ulkonäkö. Mitään sika-kallista hipo runkoa en ole omistanut, että niistä en osaa sanoa mitään.

----------


## Qilty

> ^Makuasia kuitua tai ei mutta jos nykyisellä jo ranteiden kanssa ongelmia niin välttäisin kuituista. En väitä että on mutta alurunkoinen saattaa olla hyvinkin kova ja siitä ei ranteet tykkää. Ja kyllä kuituisia löytyy alle neljän tonninkin eikä ekassa pyörässä tarvi olla sähkövaihteet, esimerkiksi 11vaihteinen Rival aivan toimiva setti...



Mutta niillä sähköillä on suurempi vaikutus ajonautintoon kun rungon materiaalilla. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Föhn

Ranne, selkä tai muukaan ei ole varsinaisesti pyörän vika tai ominaisuus. Se on asento-ongelma, säätöongelma tai koko-ongelma. Yleensä kaikki nämä samassa sumpussa.

----------


## cuppis

> ^...välttäisin kuituista. ...alurunkoinen saattaa olla hyvinkin kova ja siitä ei ranteet tykkää...



Eli jäljelle jää teräs, titaani, puu ja bambu?

Yksi näkökulma on hankkia niin kallis, ettei ole varaa olla ajamatta.

----------


## kaakku

Aloittelijan kohdalla en ainakaan valitsisi tuota kiinteällä ohjaamolla olevaa Canyonia. Etenkään kun jo nyt valitellaan rannekipuja. Silloin on kiva jos voi säätää ohjaamosta muutakin kuin kahvojen paikkaa..

Tuo ehdotettu alumiininen Grail voisi olla ihan soiva peli.

----------


## paaton

Rannekivut johtuu kyllä aika varmasti just pyörästä. Meridan fittness pyörässä on suht matala asento ja suora tanko. Ei tuo vaan toimi pidemmällä lenkillä, varsinkin jos on ajanut vielä suht vähän.

----------


## Qilty

> Aloittelijan kohdalla en ainakaan valitsisi tuota kiinteällä ohjaamolla olevaa Canyonia. Etenkään kun jo nyt valitellaan rannekipuja. Silloin on kiva jos voi säätää ohjaamosta muutakin kuin kahvojen paikkaa..
> 
> Tuo ehdotettu alumiininen Grail voisi olla ihan soiva peli.



Tämä. Sitäpaitsi grailin hoverbarin teippaaminen on varmaan ihan oma hommansa, jos siis niitä kahvojen paikkoja haluis muuttaa.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## bike futurist

jos ihan kylmiltään on lähdössä kippurasarvista pyörää hankkimaan, niin kivijalkakaupasta ostaminen saattaisi parempi vaihtoehto. Saa (asiansa osaavan) myyjän kanssa vähän osviittaa ajoasennon säädöistä ja muutenkin oman kropan mittasuhteista ja tarpeista. Jos haluaa, niin jotkut liikkeethän myyvät ihan semmosta kevyttä bikefit palvelua, jonka hinnan voi saada sitten takas myytävän pyörän arvosta.

----------


## JackOja

> jos ihan kylmiltään on lähdössä kippurasarvista pyörää hankkimaan, niin kivijalkakaupasta ostaminen saattaisi parempi vaihtoehto...



Komppaan tätä.

----------


## Numperi

Kiitos kaikille hyvistä pohdinnoista, tämähän on aktiivinen foorumi! Alkaa oma mielipide hahmottua, hiilikuituun päädytään. Grailin ohjaamo(?) on tosiaan vähän erikoisempi, joten olisiko teillä heittää vielä muita vaihtoehtoja kyseiseen hintaluokkaan eli 2000-3200 euroa? Cuppishan sen hyvin kirjoitti, että tarpeeksi kalliin pyörän ostamalla ei oo vara olla ajamatta. Siltä tämä alkaa tuntua!

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Komppaan tätä.



Samoin: kivijalkakauppaan ekaa parempaa hakemaan.

Postimyynnistä saa toki, mutta sitten pitäisi tietää, millaista hakee.

----------


## Qilty

Saiko canyoneita jossain kokeilla? Rolloutdoorsilla?

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Kiitos kaikille hyvistä pohdinnoista, tämähän on aktiivinen foorumi! Alkaa oma mielipide hahmottua, hiilikuituun päädytään. Grailin ohjaamo(?) on tosiaan vähän erikoisempi, joten olisiko teillä heittää vielä muita vaihtoehtoja kyseiseen hintaluokkaan eli 2000-3200 euroa? Cuppishan sen hyvin kirjoitti, että tarpeeksi kalliin pyörän ostamalla ei oo vara olla ajamatta. Siltä tämä alkaa tuntua!



Cube nuroadia nyt ainakin taitaa tossa haarukassa olla. Ja kai noita Roseja

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Leewi

> Rannekivut johtuu kyllä aika varmasti just pyörästä. Meridan fittness pyörässä on suht matala asento ja suora tanko. Ei tuo vaan toimi pidemmällä lenkillä, varsinkin jos on ajanut vielä suht vähän.



Tommonen suora tanko on ihan hirveä ranteille/kämmenillä aivan runkomateriaalista riippumatta.

----------


## pipa39

> Alumiinia kumpikin, ei herätä intohimoja... Toinen Shimanoa ja toinen SRAM:a niin arvonnassa Kona voittaisi... Teräsrunkoiset Konat kyllä miellyttäviä, kannattaa harkita...



Sama mielipide.. Kona Sutra ltd, paras ajettava tähänmennessä : teräsrunko, mahtuu nastarenkaat ( ice speaker pro), kannattaa kokeilla ennen ostoa..

----------


## Ohiampuja

Offarina heitto arkielämästä ja sen vaikutuksista pyörävalintaan. 

Yksi syy miksi minä en valitse hiilikuitua on se kun meidän vilkas 5 vee poika käyttää pyöränrunkoa kiipeilytelineenä varastokopissa kun se hakee hyllyltä jotain. 

Juu, se on väärin ja ihan tyhmää, mutta se on meidän perheen arkea kun säilytystilat on laittoman ahtaat.

----------


## JackOja

> Yksi syy miksi minä en valitse hiilikuitua on se kun meidän vilkas 5 vee poika käyttää pyöränrunkoa kiipeilytelineenä varastokopissa kun se hakee hyllyltä jotain...



Kiinanrunkoa, joka ei tuollaista kestä ei kannatakaan valita.

----------


## Qilty

> Kiinanrunkoa, joka ei tuollaista kestä ei kannatakaan valita.



Jopa se kiinalainen kestää sen aivan varmasti.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

> Jopa se kiinalainen kestää sen aivan varmasti.



Tarkoitin tietenkin sellaista kiinanrunkoa, joka ei kestä.

EDIT: mistähän ihmisillä kumpuaa käsitys, että hiilikuitu ei kestä ja sitä pitää jotenkin varoa? Hiilikuitu on kestävämpää kuin alumiini.

----------


## Aakoo

> Samoin: kivijalkakauppaan ekaa parempaa hakemaan.
> 
> Postimyynnistä saa toki, mutta sitten pitäisi tietää, millaista hakee.



Normaalitilanteessa tämä ehkä pätee, mutta kivijalkakaupat kärsivät nyt samasta ongelmasta kuin kaikki muutkin eli myytävää ei oikein ole. Eli jos aloittelija sinne menee pyörää ostamaan, niin myydään se mitä saatavilla on eikä sitä mitä asiakas tarvitsee. Ei pyörän mittojen katsominen mitään rakettitiedettä ole, mitat laskuriin ja pyörä tilaukseen. Hieroo sitten asentoa kuntoon kun tulee kilsoja alle. Aloittelijallahan asento tuntuu oudolta joka tapauksessa, eli kroppa pitää ensiksi totuttaa asentoon eikä muokata pyörän mittoja siihen mikä ensi-istumalla mukavalta tuntuu. Runkomateriaalien osalta teräsrunko ei tarjoa yhtään mitään parempaa moderniin kuiturunkoon verrattuna.

Numperin tilanteessa katselisin Canyon Grizl CF 6 tai 7 suuntaan.

----------


## JackOja

> Normaalitilanteessa tämä ehkä pätee, mutta kivijalkakaupat kärsivät nyt samasta ongelmasta kuin kaikki muutkin eli myytävää ei oikein ole...



Onko tääkin nykyään ihan joku vanhentunut myytti? Mun somessa seuraamani fillarikauppiaat (pks) mainostaa koko ajan, että kauppa on täynnä pyöriä, senkun menee hakemaan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Aloittelijallahan asento tuntuu oudolta joka tapauksessa, eli kroppa pitää ensiksi totuttaa asentoon eikä muokata pyörän mittoja siihen mikä ensi-istumalla mukavalta tuntuu.



Juuri näin, oikein hyvin sanottu! Onko yhtään ensikertalaista joka eka kerran maantiepyörän selkään noustuaan sanoisi, että onpa hyvä, asento ja koko just sopivat.   :Hymy:

----------


## Firlefanz

Hep! Ajoasento pihaa ja parkkipaikkaa kiertäessä tuntui täysin oikealta, sopivalta, lumoavalta ja niin vangitsevalta ettei tullut mieleenkään ajatus ettei runkokoko kenties ollut oikea tai että satulan tai ohjaustangon paikkaa tai asentoa olisi syytä säätää. Ajoin enimmäiset sadan kilometrin lenkitkin ilman muita ajatuksia kuin miten hienoa olikaan ajaa oikealla maantiepyörällä.

Mutta myöhemmin tuli kyllä ilman bike fittingiäkin selväksi että pyörä oli liian iso...

----------


## paaton

Joo  :Hymy:  Just noinpäin se menee, jos saa itse koeajon mukaan valita pyörän.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Hep! Ajoasento pihaa ja parkkipaikkaa kiertäessä tuntui täysin oikealta, sopivalta, lumoavalta ja niin vangitsevalta...



Olitko oikeasti ensikertalaisena liikenteessä? Hieno juttu kuitenkin.

----------


## nure

Oma eka "maantiepyörä" oli Nishiki Trimmaster, onneksi myyjä, legendaarisella Pyöräliike Saariolla oli vankka kokemus ja koko ei mennyt pahasti metsään. Ajoasento kyllä vaati pitkän säädön ja kun oli valmis niin seuraava pyörä oli jo katsottu...

----------


## Firlefanz

> Olitko oikeasti ensikertalaisena liikenteessä? Hieno juttu kuitenkin.



Juu, lukioaikana olin kyllä ajanut innokkaasti käyräsarvisella retkipyörällä, joten mielessä ei ollut valmiina esteenä ajatusta siitä että ajoasennon on oltava pystympi tai että tangosta pitäisi saada ottaa tietynlainen ote. Mutta senaikaisessa jääkäripataljoonassa palvellessani ajettujen kilometrien jälkeen ne kerrat kun olin istunut fillarin satulassa olivat laskettavissa yhden käden sormilla, joten ei minulla lihasmuistissa mitään ollut.

----------


## Qilty

> Tarkoitin tietenkin sellaista kiinanrunkoa, joka ei kestä.



Aivan, niinhän siinä tosiaan luki

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## JKO17

Jos haastavimmat alustat/gravelöinti on rospuuttokeliä ja hiekkatietä ja maantietä on kohtuullisen paljon,  niin näitä uusia endurance/maantiepyöriä 33- 35 mm rengastilalla kannatta katsoa myös. Noista tietenkin puuttuu optio isompaan renkaaseen.

----------


## Bomb

Minkäs kokoisen Grailin tilaisitte 184cm pitkänä ja 89cm inseam? Osuu just kokojen väliin ja Canyonin sivu ehdottaa noilla mitoilla M -kokoa, mutta tarjoaa myös L -kokoa enkä osaa päättää....

----------


## imartika

Minä pohdin pitkään Grailia. Olisin ottanut M-koon mutta olen lyhyempi kuin sinä, 183 ja inseam 89. Toista Canyonia kokeilleensa (inflite) itselle M-koko on sopiva.

----------


## Qilty

> Minkäs kokoisen Grailin tilaisitte 184cm pitkänä ja 89cm inseam? Osuu just kokojen väliin ja Canyonin sivu ehdottaa noilla mitoilla M -kokoa, mutta tarjoaa myös L -kokoa enkä osaa päättää....



Ite olin s ja m välissä, otin s.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Bomb

Jes, M koon pistin tulemaan. Tai siis lähtee tulemaan joskus parin kuukauden päästä. Ehtii soutaa ja huovata koon suhteen (toki kohta niitä ei ole varmaan tilattavissa, kun just tänään nytkähti toimitusaika maaliskuun lopusta huhtikuun alkuun), tai vaikka ostaa jonkun toisen pyörän, jos tänä vuonna kaupoissa on varastoa vielä kauden alettuakin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Minkäs kokoisen Grailin tilaisitte 184cm pitkänä ja 89cm inseam.



Itse olen täsmälleen saman pituinen ja Dude sekä Inflite on L kokoa. Minulle just sopivat.

----------


## Qilty

Grailissa vaakaputki on korkeella, jos olisin ottanu M koon niin ei kärsisi olla yhtään jalat kuopissa tai ääni nousis parilla oktaavilla. Onneksi pääsin S kokoa testaamaan ennen tilausta.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Normaalitilanteessa tämä ehkä pätee, mutta kivijalkakaupat kärsivät nyt samasta ongelmasta kuin kaikki muutkin eli myytävää ei oikein ole. Eli jos aloittelija sinne menee pyörää ostamaan, niin myydään se mitä saatavilla on eikä sitä mitä asiakas tarvitsee. Ei pyörän mittojen katsominen mitään rakettitiedettä ole, mitat laskuriin ja pyörä tilaukseen. ...



Mihin laskuriin?

----------


## Aakoo

Monesti pyörävalmistajien tai myyjien esim. Canyon sivustoilla on laskureita, joilla voi määritellä itselleen sopivan pyörän koon.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Monesti pyörävalmistajien tai myyjien esim. Canyon sivustoilla on laskureita, joilla voi määritellä itselleen sopivan pyörän koon.



Tähän vaiheeseen päästäkseen on jo pitänyt tehdä varsin perustavaa laatua oleva valinta.

----------


## Aakoo

Siis mikä valinta?

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Siis mikä valinta?



Että on ostamassa sitä tiettyä pyörää ja että sen mitoitus on itselle sopiva -> koon valinta.

----------


## Qilty

No eikö se nyt noin yleensä mene? Vai menetkö sä vaan intersporttiin ja ostat mitä löytyy?

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

> No eikö se nyt noin yleensä mene? Vai menetkö sä vaan intersporttiin ja ostat mitä löytyy?
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla







> Grailissa vaakaputki on korkeella, jos olisin ottanu M koon niin ei kärsisi olla yhtään jalat kuopissa tai ääni nousis parilla oktaavilla. Onneksi pääsin S kokoa testaamaan ennen tilausta.
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Pyörää olisi hyvä päästä kokeilemaan.

----------


## nure

^ Hyvä konsti on kokeilla jotain saatavissa olevaa ja sitten vertailla geometrioita keskenään ...

----------


## Qilty

> Pyörää olisi hyvä päästä kokeilemaan.



Tietenkin olis, mutta eikö useimmiten kuitenkin ole pyöräehdokkaat valikoituna.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Tietenkin olis, mutta eikö useimmiten kuitenkin ole pyöräehdokkaat valikoituna.
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



En useimmista tiedä, vähän pidempään harrasteilla valinnan kriteerit ovat jo takaraivossa, mutta tällä hetkellä käyty keskustelu koskee kait enemmän aikaisempaa kokemusta käytännössä vailla oleavan hankintaa:





> Taustaa. Pyöräilyurani tähtihetki on ollut 45 kilometrin pyörälenkki. Omistan tällä hetkellä Meridan halpishybridin, joka toimi kaupungissa siirtymiseen, mutta ei siitä oikein lenkkikaveriksi ole. Viime kesänä parilla lyhyellä lenkillä alkoi v*tuttamaan paine ranteissa ja yleinen tunne siitä, että pyöräily on perseestä. Asiaa hetken pohdittuani tulin kuitenkin siihen lopputulokseen, että itseasiassa pyöräily olisi ihan kivaa, kunhan olisi oikea väline oikeaan käyttöön.
> ...



Ja olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että pieni haarukointi ei olisi pahasta. Itse haarukoin aikanaan ja kävin koeajamassa vähän toisistaan poikkeavia pyöriä.

----------


## bike futurist

Pituus senttimetreissä ei myöskään kerro ruumiinrakenteesta (notkea ja urheilullinen parikymppinen vaiko kankea +50v) eikä se canyonin laskuri myöskään osaa neuvoa tai säätää sopivaa satulan korkeutta, setbäkkiä tai kertoa, ettei paino ranteilla suinkaan vähene jos satulaa työntää eteenpäin.

----------


## Aakoo

^Itse asiassa laskuri suosittelee sopivaa satulan korkeutta. Mutta ei kerro satulan paikasta tai myöskään sitä miten vaihteita käytetään tai renkaita pumpataan tms. Sen sijaan se kertoo tiettyyn pyörämalliin liittyen minkä kokoinen pyörä kannattaa ostaa. Näitä voi sitten vertailla keskenään tai kysyä vaikka jostain netin keskustelupalstalta neuvoa. Kivijalkakauppa myy sen mitä niillä lattialla on, eikä joku parin kymmenen metrin parkkipaikkapyörittely kerro aloittelijalle yhtään mitään siitä onko pyörä sopiva vai ei.

En ole koeajanut koskaan yhtään pyörääni ennen ostoa, enkä aio tehdä sitä jatkossakaan. Toki jos omaa jotenkin poikkeukselliset mittasuhteet tai on joku vamma mikä rajoittaa ajoasentoa, niin sitten kannattaa turvautua apuun asiassa.

----------


## paaton

> Pituus senttimetreissä ei myöskään kerro ruumiinrakenteesta (notkea ja urheilullinen parikymppinen vaiko kankea +50v) eikä se canyonin laskuri myöskään osaa neuvoa tai säätää sopivaa satulan korkeutta, setbäkkiä tai kertoa, ettei paino ranteilla suinkaan vähene jos satulaa työntää eteenpäin.



No jos haluaa ajaa selkä suorana, niin ainahan voi laittaa kunnon säätöstemmin. 

Eli mä itse olen kyllä vahvasti sitä mieltä, että katsellaan niistä taulukoista ja omista kropan mittauksista sopiva pyörä. Säädellään sitä vähän laimeampaan suuntaan, jos ei oikeasti taivu. Tuon jälkeen ajetaan pyörällä. Mieluusti paljon.

Sitten kun totuttu siihen pyörällä ajamiseen, niin voidaan ehkä käydä bike-fitissä ja mittailla asentoa tarkemmin. Mutta jos käydään ilman mitään kokemusta valitsemassa pyörää, niin valitaan mummopyörä. Keskimäärin fillaristeilla on kuitenkin kaksi jalkaa ja kaksi kättä. Ei se tosiaan mitään rakettitiedettä ole ja pyörillä on ajettu jo suht kauan.

Hirveen moni 50v ajaa pyörillä ihan normaaleissa asennoissa.

----------


## nure

Bike futuristin mainitsemat seikat hyvin yksilöllisiä joita ei tosiaan kukaan voi neuvoa, ne haetaan itse ajamalla. Itse eläkeläisenä kyllä ajan hyvin matalassa asennossa ja joku selkä suorana asento olisi tosiaan kauhistus...

----------


## Qilty

Sramilta tulossa langattomat lisänapit AXS sarjaan. 

https://www.gravelcyclist.com/bicycl...ters-anywhere/

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## HeZaH

Tarkoituksena olisi hommata kuiturunkoinen gravel alukiekoilla. 186.5cm pitkä, joten olen katsonut L kokoa seuraavista: 

https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/gravel-...nfarbe=YE%2FBK

https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/gravel-...rahmenfarbe=YE

ja 

https://www.xxl.fi/cube-nuroad-c-62-...195158_1_style

Cubea saisi samantien, Rotkojen kanssa joutuisi oottamaan kesään. Ajona olisi tosiaan sekalaisesti metsäteitä / maantietä ja satunnaisia metsäpolkuja. Mietin vain, että kannattaako odottaa Rotkoja, vai ottaa suosista Cube?

----------


## petewow

Cuben valintaa puoltavat 1x11 ja saatavuus. Sijainnista riippuen Canyonin tilaamalla saattaa mennä puolet ajokaudesta ohi..

----------


## HeZaH

> Cuben valintaa puoltavat 1x11 ja saatavuus. Sijainnista riippuen Canyonin tilaamalla saattaa mennä puolet ajokaudesta ohi..



Trek Crockett 5 2017 vähän rouheammilla renkailla nyt hiekkatiekäytössä, mutta ajattelin siirrättää tuon työmatkajuhdaksi Insera Reflexin tilalle. 

Cubessa ilmeisesti on Shimano 105:n kanssa yhteensopiva vaihtaja, kun sisätrainerina on Elite Suito, jossa 105:n takapakka?

----------


## Qilty

> Trek Crockett 5 2017 vähän rouheammilla renkailla nyt hiekkatiekäytössä, mutta ajattelin siirrättää tuon työmatkajuhdaksi Insera Reflexin tilalle. 
> 
> Cubessa ilmeisesti on Shimano 105:n kanssa yhteensopiva vaihtaja, kun sisätrainerina on Elite Suito, jossa 105:n takapakka?



Kyllä niiden pitäs sopia jos on 11spd kasetti

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lovejoy

Eikös tuo grx 812 vaihtaja ollut maastopakoille, jolloin ei 105 pakan kanssa sovi, vaikka molemmat 11 lehtisiä? Omaan tein tuon muunnoksen ja jotenkin jäin tuohon käsitykseen.

----------


## IJa

Mulla on ollut tuo maantiepyörässä jo toista vuotta kun on 1*11 systeemi. Toisissa kiekoissa on normi 11-34 maantiepakka ja hyvin on toiminut vaikka spekseissä sanotaan että 40 piikkinen olisi pienin mikä toimii.

----------


## HeZaH

Hommaan sitten vaan uuden takapakan trainerille, jos tuottanee ongelmia Suiton kanssa.

----------


## JackOja

> Eikös tuo grx 812 vaihtaja ollut maastopakoille, jolloin ei 105 pakan kanssa sovi, vaikka molemmat 11 lehtisiä? Omaan tein tuon muunnoksen ja jotenkin jäin tuohon käsitykseen.



Ne käy ristiin. Vapaaratas on erilainen.

----------


## Lovejoy

Jep, tota vapaaratasta muistelin, että on mtb puolella kapeampi. 
Hyvä tietää, että käy ristiin, jos joskus tulee kunnollinen traineri ostettua rullien tilalle.

----------


## Qilty

Ei kai 11spd edes vapaaratas ole erilainen? Vai onko mulla vaan käyny aina tuuri. Johonkin muistan laittaneeni holkin kun pistin jonku 8spd pakan, mutta muuten on kaikki menny heittämällä hg vapareihin.

Edit. Joo on käyny vaan tuuri, kyllä 11spd road on pidempi ja vaatii holkin mikäli laittaa 11mtb kasetin. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## HeZaH

> Ne käy ristiin. Vapaaratas on erilainen.



Elikkäs 105:n takapakka kelpaa tolle Cuben vaihtajalle.

----------


## Qilty

> Elikkäs 105:n takapakka kelpaa tolle Cuben vaihtajalle.



Kelpaa

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

^11-34 on raportoitu yllä toimivaksi. Pienempien kanssa on kokeiltava, jos sellaiseen on tarvetta.

----------


## Plaine

> ^11-34 on raportoitu yllä toimivaksi. Pienempien kanssa on kokeiltava, jos sellaiseen on tarvetta.



GRX 812 ja 11-32 vaikuttaa myös ihan toimivalta yhdistelmältä, vaikka ajossa en ole vielä päässyt testaamaan. B-ruuvin säätövara ainakin näyttäisi riittävän hyvin.

----------


## HeZaH

> Kelpaa
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



L-koon cube lähti tilaukseen xt pd-8100:n kera. Pitänee vaan nyt sitten tuohon tulevaan työmatkacrockettiin hommata kiinteä lukko ja jalka.

----------


## nure

^Ai oikein jalka... Mielummin kaarilukko ketjulla, kiinteitä rikkoa yrittäessään yleensä pyöräkin vahingoittuu...

----------


## HeZaH

> ^Ai oikein jalka... Mielummin kaarilukko ketjulla, kiinteitä rikkoa yrittäessään yleensä pyöräkin vahingoittuu...



Harrastepyörään ei mitään ylimääräistä assaverin ja etukuraläpän lisäksi  :Hymy:   mutta työmatkajuhtalla ei niin väliä.

----------


## nure

^ Taitaa olla ollut jalka ja kiinteä lukko viimeksi 70luvulla mutta lie tuo jotain retroilua... Jokainen tyylillään...

----------


## Theemu

Mikäs olisi parasta mitä saa noin tonnilla? Käyttötarkoituksena lähinnä muutaman kilometrin työmatka ja satunnaisesti lenkkeilyä vaihtelevilla alustoilla. Saako tonnilla vielä mitään käypää gravelia, jota ei tarvitse heti olla päivittämässä, vai täytyykö budjettiin lisätä muutama satanen?

----------


## Vivve

Ei oikein tonnilla vielä pääse kiinni kovin hyviin gravelpyöriin ellei sitten käytettyä etsi. Pari sataa lisää niin saa ihan kelvollisen Whiten XXL:stä.

----------


## nure

^ Parasta tietenkin vaikea määritelmä mutta halvempiin ei kannata seota jos jotain pyörältä odottaa... Muutaman kilometrin työmatkaan käy Jopo mutta lenkkeily sitten taas eri juttu...

----------


## HeZaH

Ilmeisesti tarkoitatte tätä pyörää: https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-ltd-2x10...179896_1_style

----------


## nure

^ Kyllä kai, menettelee hyvin aloittelijalle vaikken noista Shimanon osista paljoa osaa sanoa...

----------


## hphuhtin

> Ilmeisesti tarkoitatte tätä pyörää: https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-ltd-2x10...179896_1_style



Tuo on kyllä pätevä. Välillä 999€ myynnissä.

----------


## nure

^XXL:llä usein kampanjoita kunhan pyöräilysesonki alkaa...

----------


## leecher

Perjantaina saan uuden https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...nfarbe=GN%2FBK pyörän. Kuskin paino varusteineen noin 95-97kg. Minkälaiset paineet noihin renkaisiin? Ei ole tullut ajettua moisilla renkailla aiemmin. Kokemusta vain maastosta ja 25mm tubular renkaista maantiepyörästä.

----------


## Föhn

Paineet alustan mukaan. Jos kokemusta maantieltä ja poluilta niin sieltä väliltä se jostain löytyy.

----------


## Qilty

> Perjantaina saan uuden https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...nfarbe=GN%2FBK pyörän. Kuskin paino varusteineen noin 95-97kg. Minkälaiset paineet noihin renkaisiin? Ei ole tullut ajettua moisilla renkailla aiemmin. Kokemusta vain maastosta ja 25mm tubular renkaista maantiepyörästä.



https://silca.cc/pages/sppc-form?sub...1-72e28d78a193



Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## imartika

Tänx linkistä, samassa tilanteessa leecherin kanssa. Aavistuksen kovempia paineita tuli suosituksena mitä olen ennakkoon ajatellut.
No testailua vaan alkuun.

----------


## nure

Kiekoille voi mahdollisesti olla maksimipaineet, kannattaa tarkistaa. Toisaaltaan noin painava/tukevat kiekot kestää melkoisesti painettakin.

----------


## Arosusi

> https://silca.cc/pages/sppc-form?sub...1-72e28d78a193



Yllättävän kovia paineita ehdottaa käytössä oleviin.
Kokonaispaino pyörä+kuski+muut 90. Rengas X-One 33 mm. 
Käytössä ollut e 2,8 t 3,2. Ehdotti baria enemmän. 
Sama gp5000 tubeless 25 mm kanssa.

----------


## Qilty

> Yllättävän kovia paineita ehdottaa käytössä oleviin.
> Kokonaispaino pyörä+kuski+muut 90. Rengas X-One 33 mm. 
> Käytössä ollut e 2,8 t 3,2. Ehdotti baria enemmän. 
> Sama gp5000 tubeless 25 mm kanssa.



Mille alustalle?

Edit. Katohan, sinne on lisätty tuo rengasvalikko. En ole tätä päivitettyä käyttänytkään. 

Ja lisäedit. Kyllä se samoja paineita tarjoaa mitä viimeksikin jos laitan gravel/95kg/40mm/moderate group ride/cat4 gravel/high performance tyre, ja näillä olen siis nastoille(tubeless) ja tälle röpelökelille paineita arponut. Taakse 2.25bar Eteen 2.15bar. Ja hyviltä on tuntunut.
Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Arosusi

> Mille alustalle?



Gravel (x-one speed 33 mm)
Category 1 Gravel
Ehdotus 3,85/4,05
Käytössä n 2,9/3,2

Road (Gp5000 tubeless 25 mm)
Worn Pavement
Ehdotus 6,25 / 6,4
Käytössä  n 5/5,5

----------


## paaton

Onhan tuo 5/5.5 aika vähän 25mm maantierenkaalle +80kg kuskille. Eli varmaan noissa laskureissa on pienet turvamarginaalit mukana. 

Mitä sramin laskuri tarjoaa?

https://axs.sram.com/guides/tire/pressure

----------


## Qilty

Ja cat1 gravel on käytännössä asvalttia.

Ja sit vielä se nopeus mitä on ajatellut ajavansa, mitä kovempaa niin sen korkeempaa painetta laskuri tarjoaa

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Perjantaina saan uuden https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...nfarbe=GN%2FBK pyörän. Kuskin paino varusteineen noin 95-97kg. Minkälaiset paineet noihin renkaisiin? Ei ole tullut ajettua moisilla renkailla aiemmin. Kokemusta vain maastosta ja 25mm tubular renkaista maantiepyörästä.



Jos meinaat noilla orkkiskumeilla ajella nyt sepeliaikaan niin ilmota kuinka kävi. Mulla on sama pyörä enkä ole vielä metriäkään orkkiskumeilla ajanut kun laitoin heti nastat, hyvät noiden g-one ärrien pitäisi testien mukaan olla.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

Nuohan ovat aina lähtökohtia. Monasti matalampi parempi, mutta joutuu miettimään ajotapaa ja reittiä tarkemmin flattien varalle.

Lähtökohtana kuitenkin hyviä. Jos rengaskoko muuttuu radikaalisti totutusta, niin ei minullakaan ole oikein hajua mitä paineita tuonne laittaisi ilman noita laskureita. Juurikin jokin +30mm maantierengas on vähän outo koko.

----------


## JKO17

Minulle laskurit tarjosivat suunnilleen samaa.
Laitoin Silcassa ensin vahingossa measured width kohtaan renkaan nimellisleveyden 25 mm, jolloin lukema n. 6,5 bar
Vaihdon sen  tosiasialliseen 26 mm leveyteen (oikeasti muutaman millin vielä leveämpi) , niin suositus tippui 6,0 bariin. 
Käytin kokonaispainoa 100 kg ja kulunut asfaltti sekä moderate group ride
Viime kesänä alla oli pro onet ja sellainen tuntemus oli että niissä pitää käyttää kovempia paineita kuin gp5000:ssa.
Itse käytän pro onessa aika lähellä tuota silcan suositusta, tullut kuitenkin oman kokeilun kautta

----------


## JackOja

Mitkä paineet laitatte jos alusta on sekalaista? Niinkuin se yleensä on  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Mitkä paineet laitatte jos alusta on sekalaista? Niinkuin se yleensä on



Sillai ettei missään kohdin lyö pahasti pohjaan. Sen uskon noiden laskureidenkin lähtökohdan olevan. Ja tietysti nopeas maantiellä.

----------


## Qilty

> Mitkä paineet laitatte jos alusta on sekalaista? Niinkuin se yleensä on



Mä olen kattonu yleensä ton 3 gravelin ja fast groupin mukaan. Sillä pärjää joka paikassa

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

Eli ei ole oikeasti väliä mitä laittaa tai tarvitse tuosta laskurista välittää, kunhan on itselle kivat paineet  :Hymy: 
Kukaan ei kai kuitenkaan niin läskipyöräilijä ole, että säätäisi paineita lenkillä alustan mukaan?

Joku mainitsi, että nastarenkaissa olisi paineet "high performance" -rengastyypin mukaisesti. Itse näkisin kyllä, ettei mikään markkinoiden nastarengas ole high performancea. Ymmärrän niin, että high performance on niitä kalliita hipsterimunkkien valmistamia tai Pansulla valmistuttamia kumeja.

Yhden suosikkirenkaani, Hutsun Overiden kääreessä (700/38) on suosituspainetaulukko, jonka mukaisesti itsellä 2.1/2.3 bar ja on pätevä sille kumille joka olosuhteessa. Hassua sinänsä kun renkaan kyljessä mainitaan minimiksi 3 bar. Mut olispa joka renkaan kääreessä mainittu tuollaiset viitearvot.

----------


## paaton

Sramin laskuri minusta yksinkertainen ja pätevä. Äsken juurikin katselin 32mm sllikseille suosituksia ja fiksuilta ne näyttivät. Helppohan sitä on paineita tiputtaa, jos tuntuvat liian kovilta.

----------


## JackOja

> Sramin laskuri minusta yksinkertainen ja pätevä. ...



Kokeilin sitäkin mun eri renkaille ja kiekoille graveliin ja maastoon. Vaikuttaa pätevältä, järkevää tulosta pukkaa. Juuri sellaista kuin muutenkin laittelisi.

----------


## Arosusi

> Onhan tuo 5/5.5 aika vähän 25mm maantierenkaalle +80kg kuskille. Eli varmaan noissa laskureissa on pienet turvamarginaalit mukana. 
> 
> Mitä sramin laskuri tarjoaa?
> 
> https://axs.sram.com/guides/tire/pressure



Höh, ei kuski sentään noin painavat ole!!!

Testasin tuota Sramin laskuria niin kuskin paino ei paljon vaikuta (+/-5 kg) mutta renkaan leveys yllättävän paljon. Jos käyttää nimellismittaa 25 mm verrattuna 27 mm niin suorituspaine putoaa yli 0,5 bar.
Kokeilemalla paineet on valittu. 6/6,5 lähdetty ja puoli baria molemmista laskettu seuraavaa kertaa varten kunnes saavutettu piste missä eturengas alkaa sortamaan liikaa putkelta ajettaessa. Sitten laitettu 0,5 baria molempiin lisää. 
Gravelissa renkaan renkaan minipaine 2,8 edessä ja takana 3,3. Rullasi vielä yllättävän hyvin asfaltilla suoraan ajettaessa ja kun mentiin pehmeämmälle alustalle niin sivunappulat paransi pitoa.

----------


## Qilty

> Eli ei ole oikeasti väliä mitä laittaa tai tarvitse tuosta laskurista välittää, kunhan on itselle kivat paineet 
> Kukaan ei kai kuitenkaan niin läskipyöräilijä ole, että säätäisi paineita lenkillä alustan mukaan?
> 
> Joku mainitsi, että nastarenkaissa olisi paineet "high performance" -rengastyypin mukaisesti. Itse näkisin kyllä, ettei mikään markkinoiden nastarengas ole high performancea. Ymmärrän niin, että high performance on niitä kalliita hipsterimunkkien valmistamia tai Pansulla valmistuttamia kumeja.
> 
> Yhden suosikkirenkaani, Hutsun Overiden kääreessä (700/38) on suosituspainetaulukko, jonka mukaisesti itsellä 2.1/2.3 bar ja on pätevä sille kumille joka olosuhteessa. Hassua sinänsä kun renkaan kyljessä mainitaan minimiksi 3 bar. Mut olispa joka renkaan kääreessä mainittu tuollaiset viitearvot.



Mä en kyllä läskissäkään säädä paineita, kerran laitetaan ajopaine ja sillä mennään. 

Ja se olin minä kun laitoin nastat high performancen mukaan kun eilen tuota laskuria kokeilin, mutta sitä asetusta ei olekkaan siellä ollut kun olen viimeksi käyttänyt.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Numperi

> Taustaa...



Nyt on pyörä saapunut ja pyörä on kasassa. Lopulta päädyin Canyon Grail CF SL 8:n eli ihan liian kauas omasta alkubudjetistani. Ai että mä silti rakastan tuota pyörää. Noniin.

Nyt sitten on tullut ostokrapula. Olenko ostanut väärän kokoisen pyörän? Olisiko pitänyt kuunnella muutamia foorumisteja ja lähteä pyöräkauppaan eikä tilata netistä? Mun pituus on 192 cm ja inseam 94 cm. Tilasin XL koon pyörästä, kuten Canyonin sivut suosittelivat ja kysyin asiasta chatissakin. Mittasin myös oman "siipivälini" ja se on samaa luokkaa kuin oma pituuteni. Minulla ei ole vielä edes polkimia tuohon pyörään, mutta tuntuu kuin pyörä olisi liian pitkä minulle. Satulan ollessa ihan edessä sormeni yltävät stemmin kiristysruuville kyynärpään ollessa satulan etureunassa kiinni, mutta sarville jää noin 5,5 cm matkaa. Kumpaan mitta pitää ottaa? Onko tämä Grailin ominaisuus vai onko pyörän mittasuhteet minulle väärät? L koko tuskin tulee kysymykseen pituuteni ja inseamin vuoksi.

Helpottaisi, jos pääsisi testaamaan, mutta lunta on vielä metri ja Canyonin nykyiset palautusehdot taitavat koskea vain käyttämätöntä pyörää.

----------


## tchegge_

Ei kai pyörän kokoa voi päätellä käsivarren pituuden perusteella?

Jotkut polkimet vaan kiinni ja otat sisällä kylmät tyypit satulassa istuen. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## Ville Velonen

Minulta varastettiin oma rakas pyöräni hopeanuoleni Canyon Grail Al 7.  Käytin pyörääni työmatkoilla (40 km) sekä satunnaisia pyöräretkiä 40-140 km. Olin pyörääni muuten tyytyväinen, mutta talvella en saanut mahtumaan lokareita ja nastarenkaita. Pyörämatkoilla olisin joskus kaivannut myös tarakkaa. Nyt huomasin, että Canyonilta on tullut Gritzl, jossa  nämä ominaisuudet täyttyvät. Kun pääosa ajosta on kuitenkin asfaltilla ja hiekkateillä, onko Gritzl geometrialtaan hitaampi pyörä, kuin Grail. Itsellä jäi hiukan kapeammat kesärenkaat  varastoon, jotka vaihdan pyörän renkaiden tilalle. (Vittoria Trail Tech Graphene 38 mm, sillä pidin niistä kovasti. 

Canyonisssa on ollut hiilikuituinen etuhaarukka ja istuintolppa. Huomaako ajotuntumassa eroa, jos pyörä olisi kokonaan hiilikuituinen.   

Nykyinen pyörä: https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...nfarbe=YE%2FBK

Mitä olen miettinyt tilalle: ensimmäinen on alumiiniversio ja jälkimmäinen hiilikuituinen:
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...rahmenfarbe=GN tai https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...nfarbe=GY%2FBK

Kooltani olen, 187 ja jalkojen sisämitta on ollut 85 cm. Laskurin mukaan kokoni on ollut L. Se on onkin ollut itselleni mukava, mutta stemmin vaihdoin sentin lyhyemmäksi, joten samoilla linjoilla varmaan mennään.

----------


## leecher

Mitäs nastarenkaita suositellaan kelvien kurvailuun graveliin?

----------


## JackOja

> Mitäs nastarenkaita suositellaan kelvien kurvailuun graveliin?



Nastarenkaista on toki olemassa topicceja rengasosastolla, mutta pidemmittä jaaritteluita välttääkseni: Terrene Griswold.

----------


## JackOja

> ...
> ...Mun pituus on 192 cm ja inseam 94 cm. Tilasin XL koon ... tuntuu kuin pyörä olisi liian pitkä minulle. Satulan ollessa ihan edessä sormeni yltävät stemmin kiristysruuville kyynärpään ollessa satulan etureunassa kiinni, mutta sarville jää noin 5,5 cm matkaa...



???

MIkä ihmeen mittaustapa tuollainen on? Muistan jostain 90-luvun fillarilehdessä tuollaista outoilua nähneeni, mutta ei siinä mitään järkeä ole. 

XL on sun koko, mars nastarengas- ja poljinkauppaan ja sitten lenkille!

----------


## Ville Velonen

Oma pyöräni (Canyon al 7.0 Grail varastettiin, mikä harmittaa vietävästi. Uusi pyörä on siis saatava. Pyörää käytän työmatkoihin ( 40 km) sekä pyöräretkiin ( 40-150 km) Pääosin pyöräilen hiekka ja asfalttiteillä. Grail oli muuten hyvä, mutta talveksi en saanut siihen mahtumaan lokareita ja nastarenkaita. Myös parilla pyörämatkalla olisin kaivannut tarakkaa. Nyt on Canyonilta tullut vaihtoehtona Grizl, missä on molemmat puutteet korjattu, mutta pyörä sanotaan hitaammaksi. Kyselenkin, että onko pyörien geometriassa olennaista eroa. Siitä en itse juuri ymmärrä. 

Itselleni jäi kivat renkaat (Vittoria Trail Tech 38 mm), jotka varmaan vaihdan renkaiden tilalle. Kooltani olen 187 ja jalansisämitta on 85 cm, joten L koko on minulle sopiva. Pyörä oli muuten mukava, mutta stemmin vaihdoin sentin lyhyempään. Nyt lähinnä pohdin sitä, että saisinko lisäarvoa, jos pyörä olisi kokonaan hiilikuitua. Grailissa on etuhaarukka ja istuintolppa alumiinia ja muut alumiinia.

Ohessa vielä tiedot nykyisestä pyörästä: https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...nfarbe=YE%2FBK

Ja alla vaihtoehdot: ensin alumiininen ja sitten hiilikuituinen:
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...rahmenfarbe=GN

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...rahmenfarbe=YE

----------


## paaton

> Satulan ollessa ihan edessä sormeni yltävät stemmin kiristysruuville kyynärpään ollessa satulan etureunassa kiinni, mutta sarville jää noin 5,5 cm matkaa. Kumpaan mitta pitää ottaa? Onko tämä Grailin ominaisuus vai onko pyörän mittasuhteet minulle väärät? L koko tuskin tulee kysymykseen pituuteni ja inseamin vuoksi.



Jumankekka! Mulla on kaikki pyörät liian isoja. Sormet yltää ainoastaan kaulaputken kohdalle. Maantiepyörässä sormien kärjistä kahvoille matkaa on varmaan 20cm  :Irvistys: 

Edit: Piti ihan mitata 30cm on matkaa sormista kahvojen kärkiin.

----------


## Aakoo

> Nyt on pyörä saapunut ja pyörä on kasassa. Lopulta päädyin Canyon Grail CF SL 8:n eli ihan liian kauas omasta alkubudjetistani. Ai että mä silti rakastan tuota pyörää. Noniin.
> 
> Nyt sitten on tullut ostokrapula. Olenko ostanut väärän kokoisen pyörän? Olisiko pitänyt kuunnella muutamia foorumisteja ja lähteä pyöräkauppaan eikä tilata netistä? Mun pituus on 192 cm ja inseam 94 cm. Tilasin XL koon pyörästä, kuten Canyonin sivut suosittelivat ja kysyin asiasta chatissakin. Mittasin myös oman "siipivälini" ja se on samaa luokkaa kuin oma pituuteni. Minulla ei ole vielä edes polkimia tuohon pyörään, mutta tuntuu kuin pyörä olisi liian pitkä minulle. Satulan ollessa ihan edessä sormeni yltävät stemmin kiristysruuville kyynärpään ollessa satulan etureunassa kiinni, mutta sarville jää noin 5,5 cm matkaa. Kumpaan mitta pitää ottaa? Onko tämä Grailin ominaisuus vai onko pyörän mittasuhteet minulle väärät? L koko tuskin tulee kysymykseen pituuteni ja inseamin vuoksi.
> 
> Helpottaisi, jos pääsisi testaamaan, mutta lunta on vielä metri ja Canyonin nykyiset palautusehdot taitavat koskea vain käyttämätöntä pyörää.



Ei pyörän mitoitusta noin tarkasteta. Polkimet kiinni, perse penkkiin ja säätämään ajoasentoa kuntoon. Harmillisesti kyllä tilasit pyörämallin, jossa ajoasentoa ei käytännössä voi lainkaan säätää, mutta sillä varmaan nyt mennään. Ensimmäiseksi fillariksi en ehkä itse hankkisi postimyynnistä pyörää jossa on integroitu ohjaamo, vaan sellaisen missä on vaihdettava stemmi, esim. Canyon Grizl. 





> Numperin tilanteessa katselisin Canyon Grizl CF 6 tai 7 suuntaan.

----------


## Qilty

> Mitäs nastarenkaita suositellaan kelvien kurvailuun graveliin?



Tälläsillä olen ajanu kaks talvea. On hyvät

https://m.tori.fi/vi/92033402.htm

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Nyt on pyörä saapunut ja pyörä on kasassa. Lopulta päädyin Canyon Grail CF SL 8:n eli ihan liian kauas omasta alkubudjetistani. Ai että mä silti rakastan tuota pyörää. Noniin.
> 
> Nyt sitten on tullut ostokrapula. Olenko ostanut väärän kokoisen pyörän? Olisiko pitänyt kuunnella muutamia foorumisteja ja lähteä pyöräkauppaan eikä tilata netistä? Mun pituus on 192 cm ja inseam 94 cm. Tilasin XL koon pyörästä, kuten Canyonin sivut suosittelivat ja kysyin asiasta chatissakin. Mittasin myös oman "siipivälini" ja se on samaa luokkaa kuin oma pituuteni. Minulla ei ole vielä edes polkimia tuohon pyörään, mutta tuntuu kuin pyörä olisi liian pitkä minulle. Satulan ollessa ihan edessä sormeni yltävät stemmin kiristysruuville kyynärpään ollessa satulan etureunassa kiinni, mutta sarville jää noin 5,5 cm matkaa. Kumpaan mitta pitää ottaa? Onko tämä Grailin ominaisuus vai onko pyörän mittasuhteet minulle väärät? L koko tuskin tulee kysymykseen pituuteni ja inseamin vuoksi.
> 
> Helpottaisi, jos pääsisi testaamaan, mutta lunta on vielä metri ja Canyonin nykyiset palautusehdot taitavat koskea vain käyttämätöntä pyörää.



Mäki kävin oikein kokeilemassa tätä mittaustapaa ja yhtälailla mulla yltää sormi topcapin pulttiin. Eli eiköhän se kuitenkin ole ihan sopiva. Niinku sanottu niin nastat alle ja menoks

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...Minulla ei ole vielä edes polkimia tuohon pyörään, mutta tuntuu kuin pyörä olisi liian pitkä minulle. Satulan ollessa ihan edessä sormeni yltävät stemmin kiristysruuville kyynärpään ollessa satulan etureunassa kiinni, mutta sarville jää noin 5,5 cm matkaa. Kumpaan mitta pitää ottaa? Onko tämä Grailin ominaisuus vai onko pyörän mittasuhteet minulle väärät? L koko tuskin tulee kysymykseen pituuteni ja inseamin vuoksi.
> 
> Helpottaisi, jos pääsisi testaamaan, mutta lunta on vielä metri ja Canyonin nykyiset palautusehdot taitavat koskea vain käyttämätöntä pyörää.



Internetin ihmemaa esittää seuraavaa: https://cyclingtips.com/2010/04/scie...-bike-fitting/

----------


## paaton

> Internetin ihmemaa esittää seuraavaa: https://cyclingtips.com/2010/04/scie...-bike-fitting/



No mutta sittenhän minun ei tarvitsekkaan heittää pyöriä mereen.

----------


## JKO17

There you have it.  It doesn’t take one of those custom fit studios to do a perfect bike fit.  It’s just another upsell for greedy bikeshops to make you believe you need a new bike or new parts to make you fit onto that bike they just sold you.  Don’t let them fool you…

Em. jutun loppukaneetti, ja vuosi on siis 2010

 Onneksi ehdin vaihtaa lyhytnokkaisen satulan ennen mittausta, muuten  tämäkin pyörä olisi mennyt fillaritorille

----------


## paaton

> There you have it.  It doesn’t take one of those custom fit studios to do a perfect bike fit.  It’s just another upsell for greedy bikeshops to make you believe you need a new bike or new parts to make you fit onto that bike they just sold you.  Don’t let them fool you…
> 
> Em. jutun loppukaneetti, ja vuosi on siis 2010



Jep. Kolmestakin runkokoosta voi saada itselle sopivan säätelemällä. Tosin ei tuosta grailista, tai ei ainakaan kovin halvalla.

Aakoon kanssa harvinaisen samaa mieltä. Varsinkaan vähällä kokemuksella mitoituksesta, integroitua, eikä varsinkaan grailia kannattaisi hankkia. Ajoasento muuttuu yllättävän paljon ensimmäisten vuosien aikana.

Lähes kaikkiin muihin pyöriin voi vaihtaa normaalin stemmi/tanko yhdistelmän integroidun tilalle. Grailissa tuo ei taida onnistua? Suht hankalaa, jos joutuu jokaista kokeilua varten ostamaan 400e ohjaamon. Enäähän noita ei taida saada vaihdettua edes ilmaiseksi?

----------


## Qilty

> Jep. Kolmestakin runkokoosta voi saada itselle sopivan säätelemällä. Tosin ei tuosta grailista, tai ei ainakaan kovin halvalla.
> 
> Aakoon kanssa harvinaisen samaa mieltä. Varsinkaan vähällä kokemuksella mitoituksesta, integroitua, eikä varsinkaan grailia kannattaisi hankkia. Ajoasento muuttuu yllättävän paljon ensimmäisten vuosien aikana.
> 
> Lähes kaikkiin muihin pyöriin voi vaihtaa normaalin stemmi/tanko yhdistelmän integroidun tilalle. Grailissa tuo ei taida onnistua? Suht hankalaa, jos joutuu jokaista kokeilua varten ostamaan 400e ohjaamon. Enäähän noita ei taida saada vaihdettua edes ilmaiseksi?



Ei taida saada vaihdettua juu. Ennen on kuulemma kerran saanut ilmaiseksi vaihtaa. Grail ei senkään takia ole paras ensimmäinen gravel että ohjaamo on aika matalalla, endurancessakin on korkeammalla.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## JKO17

Grailin ohjaamo taitaa olla yksi hankalimmista säätää, kun ohjaamo ei liiku muutoin kuin 15 mm ylös-alas suunnassa yhteensä.

Ville V:lle, niin Grail ja Grizl on geometrialtaan lähes 1:1:een. Ei niissä ole eroja myöskään nopeuden suhteen, jos vanteet ja renkaat samat. Ehkä Grail voi olla vähän ketterämpi kun painoa on vähemmän ja chainstay lyhyempi, minä en ainakaan oikeasti eroa tunne.

lisäys: tuo Grailin CF:n ohjaustanko tuo tietenkin omat lisänsä

----------


## Qilty

> Grailin ohjaamo taitaa olla yksi hankalimmista säätää, kun ohjaamo ei liiku muutoin kuin 15 mm ylös-alas suunnassa yhteensä.
> 
> Ville V:lle, niin Grail ja Grizl on geometrialtaan lähes 1:1:een. Ei niissä ole eroja myöskään nopeuden suhteen, jos vanteet ja renkaat samat. Ehkä Grail voi olla vähän ketterämpi kun painoa on vähemmän ja chainstay lyhyempi, minä en ainakaan oikeasti eroa tunne.
> 
> lisäys: tuo Grailin CF:n ohjaustanko tuo tietenkin omat lisänsä



No ei ne nyt kuitenkaan ihan 1:1 ole. S kokoja vertaamalla Grizlissä akseliväli jo 16mm pidempi. Grizlissä muutenkin pidempi runko ja lyhyempi stemmi. Stack+ on 4mm korkeampi grizlissä, sillä varmaa isoa merkitystä ole ja reach+ tais olla sama molemmissa. Mutta tollanen ero akselivälissä jo tuntuu.


Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## JKO17

^ Juu, vertasin nyt noita esitettyjä pyörävaihtoehtoja, eli alumiini Grail ja hiilikuituinen Grizl, koossa L  



https://geometrygeeks.bike/compare/c...rail-6-2021-l/

----------


## Qilty

> ^ Juu, vertasin nyt noita esitettyjä pyörävaihtoehtoja, eli alumiini Grail ja hiilikuituinen Grizl, koossa L  
> 
> 
> 
> https://geometrygeeks.bike/compare/c...rail-6-2021-l/



No joo, niissä ei ihan niin isoa eroa ole. Mä vertailin tietystikkin vain kuituisia.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hower

> Internetin ihmemaa esittää seuraavaa: https://cyclingtips.com/2010/04/scie...-bike-fitting/



Ja tässä Suomi-versio tieteellisen tarkkaan kyynärpäämittaukseen. Kohdasta 4.16 eteenpäin videolla. Ny sormet ulottuu sen topcapin etupuolelle reilusti. Väitetään, että tangon ja sormien väliin kolme senttiä mittaa noin keskimäärin on ihana.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGGk3ALky_E

----------


## Numperi

Haha, kiitoksia kaikille vastauksista! Kai se joka asiassa on niin, että tekemällä oppii. Ihan rehellisesti sanottuna, ei minulle avautunut aiemmin mitä tarkoittaa stemmi tai stemmin vaihtamisen merkitys. Monta asiaa on tullut opittua nyt, vaikkei ole metriäkään pyörällä päässyt ajamaan. Ei näitä juttuja taida netistä oppia vaan tekemällä ja kokeilemalla. Taisi käydä kuitenkin onnellisesti, että pyörän mitoitus on nyt ainakin melkolailla lähellä ja pian pääsee nauttimaan ajamisestakin. Vielä pitäisi polkimet ja pyöräilykengät saada päätettyä.

----------


## paaton

> Haha, kiitoksia kaikille vastauksista! Kai se joka asiassa on niin, että tekemällä oppii. Ihan rehellisesti sanottuna, ei minulle avautunut aiemmin mitä tarkoittaa stemmi tai stemmin vaihtamisen merkitys. Monta asiaa on tullut opittua nyt, vaikkei ole metriäkään pyörällä päässyt ajamaan. Ei näitä juttuja taida netistä oppia vaan tekemällä ja kokeilemalla. Taisi käydä kuitenkin onnellisesti, että pyörän mitoitus on nyt ainakin melkolailla lähellä ja pian pääsee nauttimaan ajamisestakin. Vielä pitäisi polkimet ja pyöräilykengät saada päätettyä.



Shimano SPD, niitä löytyy jokaisesta kaupasta ja toimii.

Ja juu, ajoa vaan. Kun olet nyt jonkin tonnin ajellut, niin kyselet tuon jälkeen enemmän ajaneilta miltä asento näyttää. Sen jälkeen voi sitten laittaa rahaa palamaan uuteen ohjaamoon, tai vaikka vaihtaa pyörää. Tuollainen kuitu grail menee hyvin kaupaksi.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Ja tässä Suomi-versio tieteellisen tarkkaan kyynärpäämittaukseen. Kohdasta 4.16 eteenpäin videolla. Ny sormet ulottuu sen topcapin etupuolelle reilusti. Väitetään, että tangon ja sormien väliin kolme senttiä mittaa noin keskimäärin on ihana.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGGk3ALky_E



Mulla taitaa itsellä olla lähempänä tätä. Vuoden aikana olen ajanut ohjaamo vähän lyhempänä.

----------


## Hower

> Mulla taitaa itsellä olla lähempänä tätä. Vuoden aikana olen ajanut ohjaamo vähän lyhempänä.



Sama. 
Saahan pyörän tarvittaessa pitemmäksi stemmiä vaihtamalla. 
Veikkaan, että fillari olisi mulle ylipäätään liian liian iso jos sormenpäät yltäisivät vain tuohon topcappiin asti? No, on toki muusta geometriasta myös kiinni.

----------


## paaton

> Sama. 
> Saahan pyörän tarvittaessa pitemmäksi stemmiä vaihtamalla. 
> Veikkaan, että fillari olisi mulle ylipäätään liian liian iso jos sormenpäät yltäisivät vain tuohon topcappiin asti? No, on toki muusta geometriasta myös kiinni.



Ennenkuin ryntäätte vaihtamaan fillareita, niin kannattaa muistaa myös satula. Sen paikka ja pituus. Helposti tulee 5cm eroa. Ei tuollaisella mittauksella tee oikein yhtään mitään. Stack/reach toimivat.

----------


## Qilty

^ ekaa kertaa edes kuulin tälläisestä mittaamisesta ja kuitenkin todella paljon luin ja katoin bike fit videoita kun ekaa kippurasarvea yritin saada sopivaksi pari vuotta sitten. Mut en kyllä katsonutkaan mitään velogin videoita..

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hokku

> Minulta varastettiin oma rakas pyöräni hopeanuoleni Canyon Grail Al 7.  Käytin pyörääni työmatkoilla (40 km) sekä satunnaisia pyöräretkiä 40-140 km. Olin pyörääni muuten tyytyväinen, mutta talvella en saanut mahtumaan lokareita ja nastarenkaita. Pyörämatkoilla olisin joskus kaivannut myös tarakkaa. Nyt huomasin, että Canyonilta on tullut Gritzl, jossa  nämä ominaisuudet täyttyvät. Kun pääosa ajosta on kuitenkin asfaltilla ja hiekkateillä, onko Gritzl geometrialtaan hitaampi pyörä, kuin Grail. Itsellä jäi hiukan kapeammat kesärenkaat  varastoon, jotka vaihdan pyörän renkaiden tilalle. (Vittoria Trail Tech Graphene 38 mm, sillä pidin niistä kovasti. 
> 
> Canyonisssa on ollut hiilikuituinen etuhaarukka ja istuintolppa. Huomaako ajotuntumassa eroa, jos pyörä olisi kokonaan hiilikuituinen.   
> 
> Nykyinen pyörä: https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...nfarbe=YE%2FBK
> 
> Mitä olen miettinyt tilalle: ensimmäinen on alumiiniversio ja jälkimmäinen hiilikuituinen:
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...rahmenfarbe=GN tai https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...nfarbe=GY%2FBK
> 
> Kooltani olen, 187 ja jalkojen sisämitta on ollut 85 cm. Laskurin mukaan kokoni on ollut L. Se on onkin ollut itselleni mukava, mutta stemmin vaihdoin sentin lyhyemmäksi, joten samoilla linjoilla varmaan mennään.



Kyllä hiilikuitu Grizl tuntuu hitaammalta ja junamaisemmalta kuin alumiini Grail ainakin m-koossa.  Vaihdoin itse Grizliin, kun tykkäsin alu Grailista kovasti mutta olen hieman pettynyt. Grizlillä ei ole yhtä hauska ajaa maantiellä ja perus hyvillä hiekkateillä, mutta huonommalla alustalla se on selkeästi vakaampi. Grizl tuntuu myös hitaammalta, mutta se johtunee siitä, että suodattaa tärinää selkeästi paremmin varsinkin sen halkiosatulatolpan kanssa. Ei Grail silti mielestäni ollut epämukava, mutta esimerkiksi nyt Helsingissä olevalla kelillä mukavuuserolla on merkitystä.

----------


## Ville Velonen

Kiitos Hokku vastauksistasi.  :Hymy:  Oletko huomannut hitauden myös matkanopeukissa vai vain ajotuntumassa? Voisiko renkaillakin olla oma merkityksensä. Grizlissä on 5 mm leveämmät renkaat ja myös leveämpi ohjaustanko kuin Grailissa. Sinänsä tärinän suodatus ei minua haittaisi. Grailissa töyssyt eteenkin ennekuin lyhensin stemmiä, tuntuivat Grailissa ärsyttäviltä. Nostinkin joskus pykälissä kädet pois ohjaustangoiltä tärähdyksen vuoksi. Eli kaikkinensa taisit pitää siss Grailista enemmän.

----------


## Hokku

Samat kiekot mulla molemmissa pyörissä. Grailissä oli suurimman osan ajasta slicksit Gravelkingit ja lopussa GK semi slicksit mitkä sitten siirtyi kiekkojen mukana Grizliin. En ole yrittänyt vertailla nopeuksia, kun ei ole edes wattimittaria. 

Etupään pehmeydessä vähemmän eroa kuin takapään, mutta taitaa etupääkin olla mukavampi. Mulla siis Grizl 8 CF ja satulatolpalla iso merkitys. Sitä VCLS 2.0 tolppaa tosin ärsyttävä säätää ja minulla lähes maksimi sallittu säätövara käytössä, että saan Spessun Power Arc satulan nokan riittävästi alaspäin.

----------


## Ville Velonen

Jäin vielä miettimään, että olisiko Endurace pyörä sittenkin minulle paras. Pääosin ajelen asfaltilla toki myös kivituhkalla.  Tähänkin saa 35 milliset renkaat, joten eiköhän niillä voisi pärjätä myös niillä teillä. Bonusta olisi se, että näitä pyöriä olisi hyvin saatavilla. Kuvittelen, että tämäkin voisi kivituhkalla mennä ihan mukavasti. Talviajoon taitaa tämä pyörä olla liian kevyt, kun se on hiilikuitua. No tosiasiassa ei minulla tänä talvena mahdottoman paljon kilometrejä kertynyt. 

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/road-bi...ometry-section

----------


## JackOja

> Talviajoon taitaa tämä pyörä olla liian kevyt, kun se on hiilikuitua..



Avaatko vähän mitä tarkoitat tuolla lauseella?

----------


## nure

^Siis milloin pyörä on liian kevyt talviajoon??? Lienee päinvastoin!

----------


## Ville Velonen

Pohdin sitä, että talviajo on vähän rajumpaa, kun tiet on jäässä ja on siksi töyssyjä. Niin voi olla, että Endurace-pyörä ei kestäisi kylmässä tärinöitä ym. Olen Grailiä käyttänyt työmatka-ajoissa.

----------


## moukari

> Pohdin sitä, että talviajo on vähän rajumpaa, kun tiet on jäässä ja on siksi töyssyjä. Niin voi olla, että Endurace-pyörä ei kestäisi kylmässä tärinöitä ym. Olen Grailiä käyttänyt työmatka-ajoissa.



Kyllä nuo hiilikuituiset kestää vaikka mitä. Mä oon ajellut pari talvea tolla mun kiinankuitugravelilla kovaa sekä tiellä että metsässä eikä se ole mennyt miksikään.

----------


## Hääppönen

Niinpä. Jos hiilikuitu kestää reippaassa pakkasessa turbulanssien höykytystä lentokoneissa, eiköhän se kestä fillarissakin. 
https://www.lujitemuovi.fi/sovelluks...iluteollisuus/.

----------


## Qilty

Mistä ihmeestä tää, että hiilikuitu ei kestäisi on oikein lähtöisin? Tuossa pari videoo mitkä varmaan poistaa epäilykset. Lisääkin löytyy

https://youtu.be/w5eMMf11uhM

https://youtu.be/hjErH4_1fks



Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## HeZaH

"Liian kevyt pyörä" on kieltämättä aika hauska lause. Yleensähän se on toisinpäin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Niinpä. Jos hiilikuitu kestää reippaassa pakkasessa turbulanssien höykytystä lentokoneissa, eiköhän se kestä fillarissakin.



No ei se nyt ihan noin suoraan mene. Mistä tahansa materiaalista voidaan tehdä kovaa ja kestävää, mutta myös kevyttä ja helposti rikkoontuvaa.
Eli vaikka hiilikuitu kestää siellä lentokoneessa, niin sprinttihiihtäjän kädessä se katkeaa kun toinen sitä suksen kantilla tökkää.

Mutta juu, kyllähän kuiturunkoisilla maastopyörillä ajetaan läpi talven, ei se pakkasta pelkää. Mutta mitään "kevennysrunkoa" en haluaisi koville kolhuille altistaa. Esim taloyhtiön pyörävarastossa tai jossain muussa karussa paikassa.

----------


## Hower

> Mistä ihmeestä tää, että hiilikuitu ei kestäisi on oikein lähtöisin? Tuossa pari videoo mitkä varmaan poistaa epäilykset. Lisääkin löytyy
> 
> https://youtu.be/w5eMMf11uhM



Kyllä, poisti todellakin epäilykset  :Hymy:

----------


## Qilty

> No ei se nyt ihan noin suoraan mene. Mistä tahansa materiaalista voidaan tehdä kovaa ja kestävää, mutta myös kevyttä ja helposti rikkoontuvaa.
> Eli vaikka hiilikuitu kestää siellä lentokoneessa, niin sprinttihiihtäjän kädessä se katkeaa kun toinen sitä suksen kantilla tökkää.
> 
> Mutta juu, kyllähän kuiturunkoisilla maastopyörillä ajetaan läpi talven, ei se pakkasta pelkää. Mutta mitään "kevennysrunkoa" en haluaisi koville kolhuille altistaa. Esim taloyhtiön pyörävarastossa tai jossain muussa karussa paikassa.



Kolhu on taas täysin eri asia kun normaali käyttö. Ja aika hyvin piti tuota cruzin runkoakin paiskoa ennen kun saivat rikki.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hokku

> Jäin vielä miettimään, että olisiko Endurace pyörä sittenkin minulle paras. Pääosin ajelen asfaltilla toki myös kivituhkalla.  Tähänkin saa 35 milliset renkaat, joten eiköhän niillä voisi pärjätä myös niillä teillä. Bonusta olisi se, että näitä pyöriä olisi hyvin saatavilla. Kuvittelen, että tämäkin voisi kivituhkalla mennä ihan mukavasti. Talviajoon taitaa tämä pyörä olla liian kevyt, kun se on hiilikuitua. No tosiasiassa ei minulla tänä talvena mahdottoman paljon kilometrejä kertynyt. 
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/road-bi...ometry-section



Kaikki pyörät on jossain määrin kompromisseja. Kannattaa ostaa kevääksi ja kesäksi joku pyörä minkä saat. Endurace - Grail - Grizl akselilla kaikki varmasti toimivia pyöriä. Endurace varmaakin toimii hyvin maantiellä ja suurimmalla osalla sorateistä kohtuullisesti. Löytynee kuitenkin paikkoja, joissa toivoisit leveämpää kumia sen kanssa. Jos talviajo on tärkeää niin kannattaa katsoa minkälaisia nastakumeja saa tuohon 35mm speksiin. Itselläni oli joskus muinoin jotkut 32mm nastakumit jotka toimivat riittävän hyvin omiin talviajoihini vaikka eivät varmasti parhaat olleetkaan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Kolhu on taas täysin eri asia kun normaali käyttö.



Mutta varastoinnissa voi niitä kolhuja tulla. En minä haluaisi rungon vaaka- tai viistoputkeen mitään kolhua kun joku Einari suutuspäissään repii lumikolaa sieltä varaston seinältä.

----------


## duris

> Mutta varastoinnissa voi niitä kolhuja tulla. En minä haluaisi rungon vaaka- tai viistoputkeen mitään kolhua kun joku Einari suutuspäissään repii lumikolaa sieltä varaston seinältä.



Ei kai kukaan joka omaa pyöräänsä arvostaa oli se sitten kuitua tai terästä säilytä sitä taloyhtiön yhteisessä pyörävarastossa.

----------


## paaton

Juu, Einari ei tule lumikolan kanssa meidän olkkariin.

Mutta eihän tuollainen endurance pyörä siis oikeasti toimi talvella. 35mm on vaan liian vähän uraiselle jäälle.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ei kai kukaan joka omaa pyöräänsä arvostaa oli se sitten kuitua tai terästä säilytä sitä taloyhtiön yhteisessä pyörävarastossa.



Ehkä jonkun on pakko pitää. Ei kaikissa (lapsi)perheissä ole mahdollista pitää pyöriä asunnossa sisällä. Varsinkin jos sillä on tarkoitus käydä päivittäin töissä.

----------


## nure

^Onneksi itsellä tilanne että sisällä turvassa Einareilta ja muilta toopeilta.

----------


## Ville Velonen

Kiitos kaikille vastauksista.  Taidan näillä evästeillä edelleen kallistua Grailiin. Valitettavan huonosti niitä on nyt saatavilla. Hiiiikuituinen Grail 7 menisi syksyyn. Jäin miettimäänmallia, jossa pn  Sramin eTap Rival ( 12 vaihdetta yhdellä etutattaalla). Tätä saisi pian. Siinä on etuhaarukka ja tolppa hiilikuitua, kuten se voisi olla minulle aika passeli peli. Katselen vielä ensi viikolla, mitä vaihtoehtoja tulee tarjolle.

----------


## nure

^Ei kannata liikoja miettiä, voi nekin mennä.

----------


## Ville Velonen

Nure, näyttää nyt, että pitkälle menee kaikkien Canyoneiden toimitukset, joten päätin kokeilla muitakin merkkejä. Tätä Cuben pyörää kokeilentorstaina. Minusta osat on hintalaatusuhteeltaan Canyonin tasoa ja jos se tuntuu mitoiltaan sopivalta, taidan ostaa sen, sillä pyöräkuume alkaa kevään myötä nousta. 

.https://rtech.fi/tuote/cube_cross_ra...ra?attr1_id=32

----------


## nure

^ Siis ei Cuben pyörät Canyonille häviä, joku merkki saa vain tietyn statuksen. Ostamaan vaan tai sekin loppuu.

----------


## Ville Velonen

No niin kävin sitten Cuben ostamassa. Kyllä tuntuu pyörä hyvältä. Oli yllätys, kuinka iso on ero hiilikuidun ja alumiinin välillä.

----------


## #78

Jos rakennan kaksineuvoisen Road gravelin 2x vaihteistolla, niin meneekö mönkään 105 osasarjalla? 11-30 maantiekiekkoihin ja 11-36 karkeampiin. Kampin tulis 50/36. Onko noi gravel osasarjat jotenkin lian kestävämpiä?

----------


## Qilty

> Jos rakennan kaksineuvoisen Road gravelin 2x vaihteistolla, niin meneekö mönkään 105 osasarjalla? 11-30 maantiekiekkoihin ja 11-36 karkeampiin. Kampin tulis 50/36. Onko noi gravel osasarjat jotenkin lian kestävämpiä?



Eiks grx olis parempi niin olis kytkimellinen vaihtaja, ei tarttis jatkuvasti nostella ketjuja? 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## #78

Mulle gravel rengastus olis lähinnä rospuutto keliin, jotta pääsis keväällä ja syksyllä pidempään kippuralla. Varmaan soralenkit vähemmässä, kun ne vois heittää jo XC pyörällä.
Kävisikö grx vaihtaja 105 tilalle jos näyttäis tarve tulevan?

----------


## Qilty

> Mulle gravel rengastus olis lähinnä rospuutto keliin, jotta pääsis keväällä ja syksyllä pidempään kippuralla. Varmaan soralenkit vähemmässä, kun ne vois heittää jo XC pyörällä.
> Kävisikö grx vaihtaja 105 tilalle jos näyttäis tarve tulevan?



Ymmärtääkseni käy. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Jos rakennan kaksineuvoisen Road gravelin 2x vaihteistolla, niin meneekö mönkään 105 osasarjalla? 11-30 maantiekiekkoihin ja 11-36 karkeampiin. Kampin tulis 50/36. Onko noi gravel osasarjat jotenkin lian kestävämpiä?



Hienosti toimii. Mulla ollut kauan 50/34 ja 11-30. 

Oman kokemuksen mukaan 2x 50t eturattaalla tarvitsee aika harvoin kytkimellistä vaihtajaa. Tuo taitaa olla lähinnä pakollinen systeemeissä, joissa on pienempää ratasta edessä. Jos ja kun ajaa enimmäkseen sillä isolla rattaalla, niin vaihtajassa riittää hyvin kapasitettia monttuihinkin.

Niin ja tuo kapasiteetti kannattaa katsella tarkkaan. 11-36 pakka kuulostaa vähän hurjalta 2x sydeemissa.

Edit: Ja mulla siis nyt kytkemellinen rx vaihtaja, jolla ajan aika paljon kytkin auki.

----------


## paaton

Piti ihan laskea. Tuolla 50/36 ja 11-36 setillä vaihtajan tulisi kyetä käsittelemään 39 piikkiä, joka on juurikin maksimi pitkähäkkiselle satavitoselle. rx810 maksimi on 40t ja siinä on kitkajarru, eli laittaisin kyllä tuon.

Jos vaihtaja on ollut rajoilla, niin itse olen kyllä kylmästi jättänyt ketjun löysälle pieni-pieni päässä, koska en tuolla kombolla aja koskaan.

----------


## Föhn

Melkoiset ajoympäristöt jossei kahden eturattaan systeemissä pienempi ratas kata 11-30 pakalla reissua vaan joutuu laittaa suurempaa.  Mutta, sillä pitää polkea millä ne reissut onnistuu koska onhan olemassa sellaisiakin ympäristöjä muitakin kuin suurinpiirtein pelkkiä lakeuksia jossa pärjää 1x46/ 10-28 combolla niin hiekalla kuin soralla. Tosin näin kevään tullessa, noita läpeensä märille sorateille kaipaisi kevennystä.

----------


## paaton

On se 11-30 34t eturattaankin kanssa vähän nihkeä ison takarenkaan kanssa jyrkemmissä pehmeissä ylämäissä, jos on ajettu jo suht paljon.

50/36 ja 11-30 on kuitenkin tosi kiva kombo maantieajoon, mikä tuossa #78:lla olikin suunnitteilla. 





> Jos rakennan kaksineuvoisen Road gravelin 2x vaihteistolla, niin meneekö mönkään 105 osasarjalla? 11-30 maantiekiekkoihin ja 11-36 karkeampiin. Kampin tulis 50/36. Onko noi gravel osasarjat jotenkin lian kestävämpiä?



50/34 ja 11-32 olisi ehkä optimi, jos olisi tarkoitus ajaa samoilla välityksillä kaikki ajot, kuten itse teen.

----------


## izmo

https://scontent-hel3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...PQ&oe=6264771F

Tällä pyörällä ajettu yleensä kelviä ja tietä  mutta vein eilen Pirkkalan metsään pyörän eturattaana 38 ja takana 9 pakka 11-30 ja jyrkkiä nousuja riitti  niin pikkasen oli raskas nousta

----------


## #78

> On se 11-30 34t eturattaankin kanssa vähän nihkeä ison takarenkaan kanssa jyrkemmissä pehmeissä ylämäissä, jos on ajettu jo suht paljon.
> 
> 50/36 ja 11-30 on kuitenkin tosi kiva kombo maantieajoon, mikä tuossa #78:lla olikin suunnitteilla. 
> 
> 
> 
> 50/34 ja 11-32 olisi ehkä optimi, jos olisi tarkoitus ajaa samoilla välityksillä kaikki ajot, kuten itse teen.



Toi Rx vaihtaja olis varmasti paras vaihtoehto.
Olis tarkoitus pärjätä yhdellä pyörällä, johon kiekkoja vaihtamalla sais käyttöaikaa lisää. Lämpimillä keleillä käyttö pääasiassa road. 11-30 paikalla pärjäisi maantiellä.

----------


## paaton

Jep, hyvä plaani tuo on. 50/36 on huomattavasti kivempi käyttää maantiellä, mitä 50/34. En ainakaan itse huomannut isoa eroa eturattaiden toiminnassa.

----------


## Bomb

Canyonin asiakastuki ei tiennyt Grail 7:ssa olevan DT Swiss Gravel LN kiekon vanteen sisäleveyttä, osaisiko joku täältä valaista? Alumiininen itselle tulossa siltä varalta, että on eri kiekko hiilikuituisessa. Tubeless -teipin etukenossa hankintaa ajatellen tarttis tietää, että on jotakuinkin oikean levyistä teippiä askartelun helpottamiseksi.

----------


## JackOja

^eikös DT:n alumiiniset gravelkiekot ole 24 mm sisäleveydeltään. Kaikki itsellä olleet DT:n kiekot ovat kyllä olleet valmiiksi tehtaalla teipatut.

----------


## Bomb

^ hmmm, tuon ne aspassa muka "tiesi", ettei ole valmiiksi teipattu. Ehkä mä odotan, että pyörä tulee ja ryntään sit kauppaan tarpeen mukaan.

Toivottavasti tulee aikaisin, että on toi lähikauppa vielä auki sitten, kun on päässyt asiantilan toteamaan.

----------


## Föhn

Tuo kiekko mahtaa olla kanjonille erikseen valmistettava. Tai sitte Dt:ltä on jotain uutta. Voi olla siten 21-24mm väliltä, veikkaisin.

----------


## Bomb

^ joo, joku heille tehty "OEM" -malli, mistä ei löydy oikein mitään infoa netistä.

----------


## Föhn

> ^ hmmm, tuon ne aspassa muka "tiesi", ettei ole valmiiksi teipattu. Ehkä mä odotan, että pyörä tulee ja ryntään sit kauppaan tarpeen mukaan.



Kanjonin aspa ei ole top 3. Ja tiukkaa tekee että kympissäkään.

----------


## JackOja

> Tuo kiekko mahtaa olla kanjonille erikseen valmistettava...



Joku OEM-versio se toki on, muttei välttämättä mitään eroa malliston muihin. Napa voi olla 350 tai 370. Mene ja tiedä näistä sitten.

----------


## Föhn

Kävin tuossa menneellä viikolla ostamassa pyöräliikkeissä pienrojua ja potkin samalla renkaita. Niitä muutamaa mitä-noissa liikkeissä nyt sattui olemaan. Aika sekalaista settiä. Yleinen tuntuma oli että ei tunnu helpottavan vieläkään, ei osien eikä fillareiden saanti. Lisäksi on korotuspainetta hintapuolelle molempiin äsken mainituista maailman tilanteen vuoksi mutta ei olisi oikein varaa siihenkään koska sekin jo vinouttaa ennestään jo hankalaa tilannetta. Toivottavasti fillariteollisuudella ei mennä nyt siihen suuntaan että ostetaan tarra tavaraan jota ei itse tehdä jotta näennäisesti brändäys säilyy mutta kustannukset pienenee ehkä laadun kustannuksella. 
En sinällään tuota OEM valmistetta epäile mutta tulipahan nyt mieleen.

----------


## Qilty

> Tuo kiekko mahtaa olla kanjonille erikseen valmistettava. Tai sitte Dt:ltä on jotain uutta. Voi olla siten 21-24mm väliltä, veikkaisin.



Grail cf7 etap tuli grc1600 kiekoilla, niistäkään ei tietoa löytynyt. Saavuttuaan paljastui että samat kiekot kun grc1400, mutta 350 navoilla. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Föhn

^ jep, tonnikuussataset 350 navoilla pääpiirteittäin, 1400 sarja 240 navoilla. Ero lähinnä rätsetissä ja joku gramma painoeroa. Mutta, olen nähnyt ja lukenutmuistakin yhdistelmistä. Ota näistä nyt sitte selvää. Meinaan osa rakentaa kiekkonsa samoista kamoista mitä Dt käyttää valmiskiekoissaan ja mitä se myy ulos. Siis Dt tehdas.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Joku OEM-versio se toki on, muttei välttämättä mitään eroa malliston muihin. Napa voi olla 350 tai 370. Mene ja tiedä näistä sitten.



Tai sitten 370 LN.

----------


## JKO17

^sama, eli 370 kynnet vaihdettu ln- ratchetiin
samalla veikkauslinjalla 24 mm sisäleveys G540 vanne

Inflitessä 6:ssa Cross LN, jossa 23 mm sisäleveys, se ilmoitetaan myös tubeless valmiiksi

----------


## Bomb

Jaha, Redditistä löytyikin. https://www.reddit.com/r/CanyonBikes...ss_experience/

 Olin vissiin aina hakenut jollain lisämääreellä ja ensimmäistä kertaa hain pelkästään "dt swiss gravel ln". 24mm olisi tuon mukaan sisäleveys ja tulee teipattuna, mutta saumasta vuotaa ainakin parilla. Pitänee henkisesti varautua päivittämään nuo nopeammassa aikataulussa kuin olin alunperin aikonut. Tai toivoa, että litku tukkii tuonkin vuodon. Tai koittaa teipata uusiksi, jos ei muuten tokene.

----------


## vili

Onko tämä hintaisekseen hyvä ostos https://hobbyhall.fi/fi/urheilu-ja-v...908&mid=549253?

----------


## izmo

Aina herättää epäilys Hoppu Halli ja polkupyörä... onko niin että runkokoko 22 on isoille...

----------


## nure

^Niin, teknisestihän tuossa ei ole mitään vikaa mutta aina epäilyttää liike joka myy vain yhtä kokoa. Ja sitten tuo HH...

----------


## jame1967

Ihan ok , jos vain koko passaa .

----------


## Veivaaja

Tuotetiedot on kyllä niin karmeaa siansaksaa, ettei ostajalle jää kyllä reklamaatiomahdollisuuksia. Noi kun voi ymmärtää miten vain. Samoin toimitusehdot on ihanan ympipyöreät.

----------


## JackOja

Eikös tuo hobbyhalli ole vain nykyään sellainen välittäjäsivusto kuten vaikka alibaba eikä enää oikea "kauppa". Tavaran myyjä voi olla kuka tahansa, vaikka joku puolalainen. Kai tuosta voi tulkita, että runkokoko sopii 170-200 -senttisille kun on tuo suositeltava pituus.

Vilkaisin huvikseni hobbyhallin fillarivalikoiman. Pääosin melko murheellista poljettavaa.

----------


## Qilty

> Onko tämä hintaisekseen hyvä ostos https://hobbyhall.fi/fi/urheilu-ja-v...908&mid=549253?



No ei kyllä ole 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## JohannesP

Time päässy vihdoin gg/allroad -markkinoille.

38-40 mm rengastila
Bio-based Dyneemaa x RTM (resin transfer moulding)
1025 g (SM, ready to paint)

Suositushinta 3499 €
Suunniteltu ja valmistettu EU:ssa. 

https://www.timebicycles.com/products/adhx

----------


## JackOja

^mulle yksi tuollanen vihreä!

----------


## stenu

Elastomeeri on unohtunut tosta softailista, muuten hyvä  :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Hieno on. Fast gravel machine, maantiepyörämäisellä geometrialla ja rengastila 38-40.

----------


## Föhn

Kyllä kelpaisi tännekin. Mieluusti RTP mutta ruskeaa fillaria ei ole vielä ollutkaan. Plussaa kaapelihässäkän siistijästä vaikka kestää jonkun aikaa silmän tottua.

----------


## JackOja

> Elastomeeri on unohtunut tosta softailista, muuten hyvä



Jos toi biodyneema joustaa enempi kuin karbooni?

----------


## JohannesP

^
https://www.timebicycles.com/pages/dyneema

Varmaan ympäristösyyt oleellinen syy blendata kuitupunokseen 20-25% biodyneemaa ilman et menetetään kuidun muita ominaisuuksia. Ehkä se voi jotakin joustoa tuoda kerran hiilikuidun osuutta vähennetään. Maantiepyörissä lisäävät Vectrania tuomaan jäykkyyttä tiettyihin osiin mitä taas tässä ei ole.

Adding a Carbon/Bio-Based Dyneema® hybrid BCS layer to ADHX allows us to  increase strength in the structure without compromising stiffness or  weight.

Compared to other generic HMPE fibers, bio-based Dyneema® emits 29  tonnes less CO2 per metric ton of fiber produced. This is the equivalent  CO2 released by charging 3.7 million smartphones, or the amount of CO2  absorbed by growing 480 tree seedlings for 10 years.

----------


## nure

Dyneema inhoittavan sitkeää ja kestävää materiaalia, tod.näk. sallii joustoa huomattavasti enemmän kuin hiilikuitu.

----------


## Qilty

> ^mulle yksi tuollanen vihreä!



Älä tota kuvan pyörää ainakaan, siinä ei toimi vaihteet kun Grx kaapelit jääny vetämättä.

Hieno peli on kyllä

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## moukari

> Hieno on. Fast gravel machine, maantiepyörämäisellä geometrialla ja rengastila 38-40.



Olisipa vielä vähän enemmän rengastilaa, niin olisi ihan täydellinen. Tuntuu, että 42-45 mm on hyvä olla varsinkin talvikäytössä.

----------


## Bomb

> Älä tota kuvan pyörää ainakaan, siinä ei toimi vaihteet kun Grx kaapelit jääny vetämättä.



Ehkä se toimii taikavoimilla? https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...T-RX815-R.html

----------


## imartika

Ylläolevista molemmat kelpaisivat toki. Ei varsinaisesti ole suunniteltu käytettäväksi lokareiden kanssa.

----------


## Qilty

> Ehkä se toimii taikavoimilla? https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...T-RX815-R.html



Ei se taida silti ilman piuhoja toimia

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## arctic biker

Mahtaa olla Timellä pelkkä rungon ja keulan hinta olla kyseessä.

----------


## Bomb

> Ei se taida silti ilman piuhoja toimia



Jaa, ei ole koskaan ollut Shimanon Di2:sta itsellä. Oletin että olisi langaton, mutta näyttääkin olevan vaijerit vaan korvattu johdoilla... Sen verran tiesin kyllä, että vaihtajiin menee johto akusta, mutta että kahvoihinkin, niin oli mulle ihan uutta. Sramin patteriratkaisu tuntuu paljon paremmalta omaan makuun.

----------


## nure

^ Jep, ei ainakaan kannata puhua langattomasta, korkeintaan vaijerittomasta.

----------


## Qilty

> Jaa, ei ole koskaan ollut Shimanon Di2:sta itsellä. Oletin että olisi langaton, mutta näyttääkin olevan vaijerit vaan korvattu johdoilla... Sen verran tiesin kyllä, että vaihtajiin menee johto akusta, mutta että kahvoihinkin, niin oli mulle ihan uutta. Sramin patteriratkaisu tuntuu paljon paremmalta omaan makuun.



Ainakin Sram on paljon helpompi kasausvaiheessa. Ja mitä nyt ite on saanut 1500km nauttia Axs voimansiirrosta niin akunkestokin on vähintään riittävä. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## JKO17

Uutuuksia: 
3T Exploro Ultra = leveämmille renkaille modifioitu racemax




https://road.cc/content/tech-news/mo...o-ultra-291687


lisäys: kuva

----------


## Plus

Luomupyörä jossa on tavoiteltu ebiken ulkonäköä. Melkoinen muovikotelo!

----------


## HeZaH

^vähän jo maasturimaisia vipoja. Aika miehekkään näköinen.

----------


## Hääppönen

3T...on 3T. Vetoaa tietyntyyppisiin ihmisiin. Ei omalle ostolistalle.

----------


## Bomb

> Ainakin Sram on paljon helpompi kasausvaiheessa. Ja mitä nyt ite on saanut 1500km nauttia Axs voimansiirrosta niin akunkestokin on vähintään riittävä.



Itselläni odottamassa kelien paranemista ensimmäinen eTap axs, mutta mikään ei toistaiseksi viittaa, että olisi pettymyksiä luvassa.

----------


## stumpe

Siis normi exploro=normi gravel
Racemax=exploro isommalla rengastilalla
Niin mikä tän ultran funktio sitten on? Rupee menemään pyörät aika päällekkäin mallistossa?

Ei niin paljoa kiinnosta että menisin 3T sivuille tutkimaan.

----------


## stenu

Cannari heivaa Ai:n ja pressfitin sekä uusii Leftyn Topstonesta.

----------


## stenu

Myös uusi, kevyempi gg-Fox.

----------


## JKO17

Pidän enemmän Cannondalen tavasta lähestyä rankkaa gravelöintia kuin 3T:n, eli rengaskoko maltillinen ja jousituksella sitten loput silloin kuin tarvitsee. Saakohan jousituksen lukittua.  BMC Ursilla vähän samanlaista ajatusta. Ai:sta luopuminen on minusta hyvä juttu.

----------


## Qilty

> Siis normi exploro=normi gravel
> Racemax=exploro isommalla rengastilalla
> Niin mikä tän ultran funktio sitten on? Rupee menemään pyörät aika päällekkäin mallistossa?
> 
> Ei niin paljoa kiinnosta että menisin 3T sivuille tutkimaan.



Racemaxiin menee 650 koossa leveä kumi. Mut esim 2x systeemissä 700c ei taida mennä juurikaan yli 40mm, ainakaan sähkövaihteilla kun etuvaihtaja on aika molo. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## HeZaH

Miten tuollainen Canarin Topstonen Leftyn joustohaarukan putki pysyy toimintakuntoisena kurakossa ajettaessa?

----------


## miz

> Miten tuollainen Canarin Topstonen Leftyn joustohaarukan putki pysyy toimintakuntoisena kurakossa ajettaessa?



Pysyyhän ne maastossakin.
Yksi huoltokohde lisää siihen rentoon graveliajeluun.

Joko itse puuhaten tai 100 tunnin välein 130 eur taitaa leftylla olla huolto, jos huoltovälejä haluaa noudattaa.

----------


## HeZaH

> Pysyyhän ne maastossakin.
> Yksi huoltokohde lisää siihen rentoon graveliajeluun.
> 
> Joko itse puuhaten tai 100 tunnin välein 130 eur taitaa leftylla olla huolto, jos huoltovälejä haluaa noudattaa.



Liukuputki on vaan alempana mitä "normaalissa" maasturin haarukassa, joten sillä ihmettelin.

----------


## Qilty

> Liukuputki on vaan alempana mitä "normaalissa" maasturin haarukassa, joten sillä ihmettelin.



Jolloin se myös on kauempana renkaan heittämästä moskasta

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

Mut jos veikata pitäis niin veikkaan että soran jyystö kuluttaa kalustoa eniten, oli sitten millainen kalusto tahansa

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

^arvelisin samaa: kuiva kesäpäivä, pölyävä soratie ja autojen nostattama pölypilvi -hieno hiekka ratisee hampaissa ja ketjuissa.

----------


## Qilty

> ^arvelisin samaa: kuiva kesäpäivä, pölyävä soratie ja autojen nostattama pölypilvi -hieno hiekka ratisee hampaissa ja ketjuissa.



Saati sitten kun ajaa useemman tunnin sateessa sorateitä niin tekee jo pahaa. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## miz

Laittaa vaikka kurasuojan jos huolettaa. Blokkaa isoimmat suihkut.

Sadan tunnin välein huolto (oletan että on mm tiivisteiden vaihto kun on muissakin keuloissa), ja joka ajon jälkeen ruiskuttaa/pyyhkäisee puhtaaksi niin aikamoisessa paskassa saa jatkuvasti ajaa että ei tuota kestäisi.

Itse en hommais moista, maastopyörän joustoissa ihan tarpeeksi lisätyötä ja kuluja jos liikkeessä huollattaa.

Ja vielä puolivakava kysymys, mihin sitä tarvii gravelissa jos hybridissäkin  on ihan turhake mitä täältä keskusteluja lukee?

----------


## Qilty

Nii, leftyhän on ihan sama kun rautajousi suntour.

Ajatuksena tollanen gravelkeula houkuttais, mutta tuon huoltamisen takia sit ei. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## tchegge_

Eikös maastopuolen leftyissä ollut se kumihaitari just suojaamassa liukupintoja ja tiivisteitä?
Toimisi tuossakin keulassa. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## miz

> Nii, leftyhän on ihan sama kun rautajousi suntour.
> 
> Ajatuksena tollanen gravelkeula houkuttais, mutta tuon huoltamisen takia sit ei. 
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Cannondalella lienee enemmän kokemuksia leftysta maastopuolella kuin gravelissa. Niihin on saatavilla suojia, Suntourin suojista en tiedä.

Ajatuksena voisi olla ihan tosiaan kiva kokeilla, mutta kyllä mullakin into loppuu just tuohon huoltoon ja lisäpainoon. Kun en rymyä poluilla muulla kuin maastopyörällä, niin on melko tarpeeton omaan ajoon.
Eikä kiekkojen saatavuus ja rahakaan nyt merkityksetön asia ole.

Mites muuten Laufin keulat, niistä ei enää paljoa ole kuulunut? Ei se musta leftya rumempi ole, huoltovapaa ja ajotuntumakin oli ihan hyvä ainakin koeajolla.

----------


## Qilty

> Cannondalella lienee enemmän kokemuksia leftysta maastopuolella kuin gravelissa. Niihin on saatavilla suojia, Suntourin suojista en tiedä.
> 
> Ajatuksena voisi olla ihan tosiaan kiva kokeilla, mutta kyllä mullakin into loppuu just tuohon huoltoon ja lisäpainoon. Kun en rymyä poluilla muulla kuin maastopyörällä, niin on melko tarpeeton omaan ajoon.
> Eikä kiekkojen saatavuus ja rahakaan nyt merkityksetön asia ole.
> 
> Mites muuten Laufin keulat, niistä ei enää paljoa ole kuulunut? Ei se musta leftya rumempi ole, huoltovapaa ja ajotuntumakin oli ihan hyvä ainakin koeajolla.



Kyllä se joustokeula tuo pitoa soratiellekkin ja painollakaan niin väliä, mutta huolto ei maistu ja toinen on just tuo kiekkoasia(leftyssä). 

Lauf olis oikein hyvä mutta kallishan sekin on ja siks varmaa näkyy tai kuuluu harvemmin. Voisin laittaa grailiin niin olis sitten oikein kunnolla silmänruokaa. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## miz

Joo tuo lauffi on kallistunut kovasti. Kun bike24 vielä myi noita pari vuotta sitten, niin hinta taisi olla reilu 600. Nyt on tonnin, karsii kummasti kokeilunhalua.

----------


## stenu

Tänään ilmestyneessä Gran Fondossa ”The 19 hottest gravel bikes of the year on test”. En ole ehtinyt lukemaan.

----------


## Plus

^ Tiivistelmä:

- Laita Grizl tilaukseen
- Osta vanha miesten kesäpaita UFFilta
- Ekar vaihtaa huonosti

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> ^ Tiivistelmä:
> 
> - Laita Grizl tilaukseen
> - Osta vanha miesten kesäpaita UFFilta
> - Ekar vaihtaa huonosti



Kiitos. Eipä tullut mitään yllätyksiä. Ekar on kyllä vähän pettymys, kun tornihuhujen mukaan tuon hintainen osasarja pysyy yhtä hyvin säädöissä kuin shimanon sora. Shimano Sora sopisi Suomalaiselle gravelpyörään hyvin nimensä puolesta.

----------


## Plus

Ekar ei omasta mielestänikään vaihda yhtä tarkasti ja virheettömästi kuin toisessa pyörässä oleva mekaaninen Ultegra R8000. Välillä aina pientä arpomista suuntaan ja toiseen. Säädöissä tuntuu pysyvän, mutta sitä täydellistä säätöä ei vaan tunnu löytyvän. Kokonaisuudessaan silti tykkään enemmän Ekarista kuin Ultegrasta.

----------


## santei

Harmi jos Ekar tosiaan ei olekaan niin hyvä mitä hinta antaa olettaa. Ei taida juuri vaihtoehtoja olla 1x12 tai 1x13 rintamalla kun puhutaan mekaanisista vaihteistoista. Sähköisenä toki on.

----------


## paaton

> Ekar ei omasta mielestänikään vaihda yhtä tarkasti ja virheettömästi kuin toisessa pyörässä oleva mekaaninen Ultegra R8000. Välillä aina pientä arpomista suuntaan ja toiseen. Säädöissä tuntuu pysyvän, mutta sitä täydellistä säätöä ei vaan tunnu löytyvän. Kokonaisuudessaan silti tykkään enemmän Ekarista kuin Ultegrasta.



Mitä enemmän ja isokokoisempaa ratasta tulee, sen tarkempi tarttee olla vaihtajan toiminta.

Onkohan muuten uusi 12sp shimanon takavaihtaja vielä kasitonnista vastaava? Minä olen allerginen tuolle r8000/r9100 takavaihtajan välykselle, vaikka se toimiikin käytössä tarkasti. Ottaa päähän turha klappi.

----------


## Qilty

Ottaa sähköt ni ei tarvi miettiä

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

^^Vaikka toi kaksi tai kolme vaihdetta kerralla isommalle takarattaalle on kiva, niin vaihtoehtoinen kahva voisi olla sellainen, jossa yhdellä viiksen painalluksella vaihtuu vain yksi vaihde, mutta viiksen liike jatkuu hieman yli, jolloin isommalle rattaalle noustaan helpommin.

----------


## nure

^Noinhan SRAM toimii.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^paljonko vaihtajavivun liikerata sallii ylivaihtamisen, noin about milleissä ja onko eri malleissa eroja?

Periaatteessa ainakin Shimanon vaihtajaan voisi kait jo suunnitteluvaiheesa lisätä palikan, joka estää kahvaa vaihtamasta kahta kerralla: muuta ei tarvitsi, kuin rajoittaa kahvan liikettä.

----------


## stenu

Mä nyt päätin, että A) Stigmata jää mulle ja B) oon sen verran vanha, että mun ei tartte olla aeronopee. Hain AG25:set Toneilta ja nostin stemmiä puoli senttiä nyt aluksi. Pyörästä tuli paljon parempi. Käsittämätön ero on kiekoissa. En olisi uskonut. Noi on oikeesti smuutit.

Kaikenkaikkiaan mulla meni puolisen vuotta, että pääsin sinuiksi Stigmatan kanssa. Jossain vaiheessa talvea olin vielä vahvaati sitä mieltä, että heitän sen sillalta.

----------


## JKO17

Aiemmin oli keskustelua rungon, renkaiden ja vanteiden jäykkyyksistä ja joustoista.

Jossain Marginal Gains Podcastissa Silcan Josh Poertnerilla sellainen vahva näkemys, että renkaat/vanteet/runko/satulatolppa/mahdolliset iskarit ja vastaavat systeemit muodostavat jousitus-ketjun, jossa ketjussa aina löysin jousi olisi hallitseva (kunnes se putoaa pelistä pois, eli ei ole enää hallitsevin) . Väite oli sellainen että maantiepyörässä oikeastaan rungolla ei niin suurta väliä ole ja  pienellä rengaspaineen muutoksella voidaan kompensoida nuo runkojen jäykkyyserot. Esimerkkinä oli Spessun Roubaix ja Tarmac, jossa "joustavan ja jäykän" rungon välinen ero vastasi 3 psi:n rengaspaine-eroa tjsp. Ammattiajajat eivät myöskään luotettavasti voineet havaita runkojen välisiä eroja, vaikka testeihin oli valittu runkoja joiden erot olivat huomattavia. Näissä oli kysymys hiilarirungoista.

Cyclintips teki tuosta jousitus-ketjua koskevan jutun, jossa mm. Poertner jonkin verran ehkä lievensi tuota, mutta oli edelleen sitä mieltä että renkaat on selkeästi hallitsevin elementti ja runko tulee kaukana perässä.

https://cyclingtips.com/2018/04/jra-...-still-matter/

----------


## paaton

Olen periaatteessa samaa mieltä, mutta sitten taas en. Paineiden laskeminen ei vaan aina toimi. Esimerkiksi espanjassa kun ajelee nousuja, niin liian matalat paineet tuntuvat niissä vain huonoilta. Sitten taas jos runko on törkeän jäykkä, niin ne heikompikuntoiset kylätiet menee aivan kaameaksi ajaa.

Edit: Mutta tosiaan gravell ketjussahan tämä on...

----------


## stenu

0,2-0,3 baria kovemmalla eturenkaalla voi ajella noilla leveillä ja matalilla kuituvanteilla versus 22 mm leveä ja 26 mm korkea aluvanne ilman, että tanko hakkaa käsille häiritsevästi. En osaa sanoa, että kuinka iso osa on vanteen leveyden vaikutusta ja kuinka paljon muuta, mutta melkolailla sanattomaksi jäin testilenkin jälkeen. Harvoin enää mitkään fillarispeksaukset aiheuttaa wow-efektejä, mutta nyt tuli. Jäi sellainen olo, että kiekkopäivitys vapautti Stigmatan potentiaalin. Se, että voi käyttää tollasia kiekkoja, on musta eka todella hyvä syy levareille gravelissa. Vannejarruteräskeulan mukavuuteen tottuneena vanhoilla kiekoilla oli tosi vaikea löytää sellaisia paineita, että Stigmatan etupää ei tuntunut liian kovalta eikä eturengas liian lutterolta.

Stigmatan perä ainakin on todella paljon mukavampi kuin yhdessäkään mun vanhoista teräsrungoista eli tollanen dropattu chainstay konsepti syö pohjaa podcastin ja cyclingtipsin jutuilta. Heine on kirjoitellut myös joustoketjusta ja totesi, että pienissä epätasaisuuksissa (esim. röpelöinen asfaltti) renkaat on ensisijainen tärinänvaimentaja, mutta koska renkaiden jousto perustuu ilmaan, on se erittäin progressiivista, joten muiden, vähemmän progressiivisten joustoelementtien merkitys korostuu sitä enemmän, mitä epätasaisempi alusta on.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Mulle tulee mieleen Hooken laki: muodonmuutos on verrannollinen voimaan. Kalastusvapa taipuu koko matkalta, mutta ohuemmasta ja vähemmän jäykästä kärjestä eniten. Jos on kolme jousta sarjassa (runko, haarukka, renkaat) ja tähän kohdistetaan voima, niin mun järki sanoo, että kukin taipuu "jousivakionsa" verran, eli löysimmän liike on pisin. 

Kaikki ovat kuitenkin mukana yhtälössä, niin mä ajattelen, eikä siitä yhtä voi jäykistää ja kuvitella että lopputulos pysyisi muuttumattomana.

----------


## JKO17

Tuossa aiemmassa viestissä mainittu satulatolppa lienee vähän erilainen jouston/mukavuuden näkökulmasta, kun se joustaa vähän kaikkiin suuntiin.

Varmasti on niin, että kun alustat muuttuvat paljon tai esimerkiksi jyrkkää nousua ja huonokuntoista tietä, niin rengaspaineet on aina jonkinasteinen kompromissi

edit: aika pitkälle tuo oli maantiepainotteinen, mutta minusta myös ajatuksia herättävä myös graveliin
edit2: käsittääkseni Silca/Poertner toimii useamman WT teamin teknisenä neuvonantajan rengas- ja rengaspaineasioissa, EF:n hän saa ainakin mainita, lisäksi hän on ollut yhtenä kehittäjänä alkueräisessä zipp 303 projektissa, tämä nyt lähinnä arvioitaessa hänen sanomisiaan ja niiden painoarvoa

----------


## JKO17

Ymmärsin tuohon ketjuajatteluun liittyen, että ainakin maantiepyörän jousitusketjussa tuo joustoero/jäykkyys olisi niin iso rengas-kiekko-runko että sillä on vaikutusta asiaan.
Cyclintipsin jutussa oli myös tuotu esille, että ehkä se ei ole niin yksinkertaista mm. siitä johtuen että tosiaan renkaan jousto ei ole lineaarista ja rengaspaineiden rajat tulevat myös vastaan ja siitä että joustojen päällekkäisyyttäkin on olemassa

----------


## Hower

> Stigmatan perä ainakin on todella paljon mukavampi kuin yhdessäkään mun vanhoista teräsrungoista eli tollanen dropattu chainstay konsepti syö pohjaa podcastin ja cyclingtipsin jutuilta. .



Mutta kuinka alas voi vajota (dropata)? 
https://www.cannondale.com/en/bikes/...opstone-carbon
Tuosta kyllä joku tiputtaa vielä 10cm. Ihan vaan siksi kun voi.

----------


## Qilty

> 0,2-0,3 baria kovemmalla eturenkaalla voi ajella noilla leveillä ja matalilla kuituvanteilla versus 22 mm leveä ja 26 mm korkea aluvanne ilman, että tanko hakkaa käsille häiritsevästi. En osaa sanoa, että kuinka iso osa on vanteen leveyden vaikutusta ja kuinka paljon muuta, mutta melkolailla sanattomaksi jäin testilenkin jälkeen. Harvoin enää mitkään fillarispeksaukset aiheuttaa wow-efektejä, mutta nyt tuli. Jäi sellainen olo, että kiekkopäivitys vapautti Stigmatan potentiaalin. Se, että voi käyttää tollasia kiekkoja, on musta eka todella hyvä syy levareille gravelissa. Vannejarruteräskeulan mukavuuteen tottuneena vanhoilla kiekoilla oli tosi vaikea löytää sellaisia paineita, että Stigmatan etupää ei tuntunut liian kovalta eikä eturengas liian lutterolta.
> 
> Stigmatan perä ainakin on todella paljon mukavampi kuin yhdessäkään mun vanhoista teräsrungoista eli tollanen dropattu chainstay konsepti syö pohjaa podcastin ja cyclingtipsin jutuilta. Heine on kirjoitellut myös joustoketjusta ja totesi, että pienissä epätasaisuuksissa (esim. röpelöinen asfaltti) renkaat on ensisijainen tärinänvaimentaja, mutta koska renkaiden jousto perustuu ilmaan, on se erittäin progressiivista, joten muiden, vähemmän progressiivisten joustoelementtien merkitys korostuu sitä enemmän, mitä epätasaisempi alusta on.



Jos nyt on siis niin että nämä uudet on id25 ja vanhat id22 niin kyllä se tuo paljon ilmatilaa. Mut sit taas jos kuitenkin olet pitäny kovempia paineita kuin niillä kapeemmilla kiekoilla(mikäli kumit on samat) niin sitten taitaa iso osa tulla kiekoista. Mä olen alu vs kuitukiekoissa huomannut lähinnä sen eron että kuituset menee sinne mihin pyydetään ja alumiiniset vähän enemmän oman mielen mukaan.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Mutta kuinka alas voi vajota (dropata)? 
> https://www.cannondale.com/en/bikes/...opstone-carbon
> Tuosta kyllä joku tiputtaa vielä 10cm. Ihan vaan siksi kun voi.



Kyllähän se Peak Torque sanoi videollaan että käytännössä kuitupyörä ei tarvitse seatstayta ollenkaan. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Adrift

> Mä nyt päätin, että A) Stigmata jää mulle ja B) oon sen verran vanha, että mun ei tartte olla aeronopee. Hain AG25:set Toneilta ja nostin stemmiä puoli senttiä nyt aluksi. Pyörästä tuli paljon parempi. Käsittämätön ero on kiekoissa. En olisi uskonut. Noi on oikeesti smuutit.
> 
> Kaikenkaikkiaan mulla meni puolisen vuotta, että pääsin sinuiksi Stigmatan kanssa. Jossain vaiheessa talvea olin vielä vahvaati sitä mieltä, että heitän sen sillalta.



Yhteenvetona siis voi todeta, että Stigmata kannattaa jättää kauppaan, jos ei oo varaa ottaa tommosia kiekkoja mukaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

^ Juu jos oot päästänyt ittes tottumaan teräslutteroihin, niin just näin ja kaikki muutkin ylikokokuitukeulalevaripulkat. Menee vaan kauheesti rahaa ja silti lähet mieluummin lenkille sillä lutterolla  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Cyclingtipsin kaverilta videopätkä Foxin keulasta. Rengaspaine olis kiva tietää.

Ei tainnut vielä Sea Otterin Life Timessa kukaan ajaa joustokeulagravelilla maasturin sijaan vai onkohan siellä säännöissä, että mtb-kisat pitää ajaa maasturilla.

----------


## Qilty

> Cyclingtipsin kaverilta videopätkä Foxin keulasta. Rengaspaine olis kiva tietää.
> 
> Ei tainnut vielä Sea Otterin Life Timessa kukaan ajaa joustokeulagravelilla maasturin sijaan vai onkohan siellä säännöissä, että mtb-kisat pitää ajaa maasturilla.



Mikä ton keulan idea on? Foxilla siis kun oli jo stepcastiin pohjautuva gravelkeula? Onks tää kevyempi? Rumempi se ainakin on.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

Makuasioita toki, mutta kyllä tää mun mielestä pikkuhiljaa alkaa näyttää oikealta gravelkeulalta eikä vaan madalletulta xc-keulalta. Joskin näkisin, että gg-joustokeulojen tulevaisuus on aerompi ja ainakin osittain kuituinen. Upsidedown ja ovaalit jalat ja liukuputket tms..



Jos Stiggyssä ei olisi jarruletku vedetty haarukan sisään, niin melkein kiinnostaisi testata, mutta jarruletkun takia keulasta toiseen vaihtaminen menee turhan työlääksi ja koko ajan ei joustokeulan kanssa kiinnostaisi ajella. Toinen juttu, mikä mua häiritsisi on se, että lukittuna keula jäänee yläasentoon ja se sössii geon. Jos olisi mietitty loppuun asti, niin lukittuna olisi suunnilleen sagin verran kompressoituneena.

----------


## paaton

Onko pakko ottaa upside jos ei halua?  Tuo rakenne näyttäisi hyvin suojatulta. 

Ostoon vaan. Shimanolla taisi olla jarruletkuihin pikaliittimiä. Muistaakseni näin tuollaiset vuokrapyörässä.

----------


## stenu

^ ei oo pakko  :Hymy:  ja itseasiassa joku simppeli elastomeeri voisi toimia lyhyessä joustossa ihan hyvin. Säästyisi ehkä painoa ja ainakin huoltoatarvetta ilmajousiseen ja öljyvaimennettuun verrattuna. Stiggy kuitukiekoilla + Fox painaisi puoli kiloa enemmän kuin luttero.

----------


## paaton

Xxl pyörissähän on noita elastomeerikeuloja. Ostat sellaisen ja otat keula stiggyyn. Säästät varmaan rahaakin.

----------


## stenu

Niinpä. Kas, kun ei tullut itselle mieleen.

----------


## nure

Eikös Rokkarilla ollut jo vuosia sitten Pariisi- Roubaix kisoissa joku modattu joustokeula?

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ja itseasiassa joku simppeli elastomeeri voisi toimia lyhyessä joustossa ihan hyvin.



Niin, jos takapäähän tehdään elastomeeripohjaisia elementtejä tärinää syömään, niin miksi se ei toimisi myös edessä. Tietysti hiukan fiksummin tehtynä kuin noissa 50 euron halpis-keuloissa.

----------


## JKO17

Jos nyt ostaisi  viimeisemmän vuoden/uusimman innovaation mukaisesti

-3T aerogravelin/sen jonka aerodynamiikka on optimoitu +50 mm renkaille ja gravel-aerovanteet
- jousitetun ja lukittavan etuhaarukan
- dropperin
- jos saisi sen renkaiden ilmanpainesäätimen, kun gravelissa se olisi varmaan hyödyllinen
- integroidun/semi-integroidun valaisimen ja tutkasysteemin
- garminin ajotietokoneen ja wattipolkimet maastoklosseille
- sähkövaihteet ja kiri- sekä nousunapit


sekä jonkinlaisen ohjekirjan tai muistisäännön mikä ohjaamon vivuista ja napeista vaikuttaa mihinkin

----------


## stenu

> sekä jonkinlaisen ohjekirjan tai muistisäännön mikä ohjaamon vivuista ja napeista vaikuttaa mihinkin



..tai online appin, jotta voit jo reittiä suunnitellessa etukäteen säätää kaikki ja sitten ei oikeastaan tarvitsekaan mennä ajamaan ollenkaan, kun reitti on koettu virtuaalisesti etukäteen. Mutta älä huoli ei vielä kannata ostaa sitä pyörää, koska tohon listaan kyllä keksitään vielä jotain lisää.

----------


## #78

Nineriltä sais myös perään jousituksen...

----------


## #78

https://www.bikester.fi/niner-mcr-9-...RoCF_UQAvD_BwE

Ei olis paha jos 53cm ok  :Hymy:

----------


## zeeku

Mielipiteitä Cinellin Hobootleg Geo:sta (https://www.bikester.fi/cinelli-hobo...o-M908281.html https://cinelli.it/en/prodotti/hobootleg-geo-en/)? Omistaako joku foorumilainen tuollaisen?Olisi hakusessa uutta monikäyttöpyörää pidempään retkikäyttöön (muutamasta päivästä useiden viikkojen retkiin) sekä hiekkalenkeille ja tuo vaikuttaa omaan käyttöön melko passelilta.

----------


## tchegge_

> Niin, jos takapäähän tehdään elastomeeripohjaisia elementtejä tärinää syömään, niin miksi se ei toimisi myös edessä. Tietysti hiukan fiksummin tehtynä kuin noissa 50 euron halpis-keuloissa.



Nyt olisi markkinat taas kypsät  Pro flexin Girvin keulalle. Nykyajassa tietysti kuitujalat ja painoa alle kilo. 
Itse asiassa se koko täpärirunko elastomeereillä olisi aika kova monstercross-aihio.

https://www.thespoken.cc/pelagro-proflex

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## leecher

Mikä versio noista Schwalbe Aerothan sisureista pitää tilata Canyonin Grailiin (https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...etap/3097.html) ? Kiekoista mitattuna venttiili noin 60mm pitkä?

----------


## ViP

> Mikä versio noista Schwalbe Aerothan sisureista pitää tilata Canyonin Grailiin (https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...etap/3097.html) ? Kiekoista mitattuna venttiili noin 60mm pitkä?



SV17E

Venttiili on tosin vain 40mm (niin kuin kaikissa Aerothan-malleissa), joten tarvitset lisäksi venttiilinjatkeet, mikäli sulla on ylläolevan Canyonin alkuperäiset, 42mm syvät vanteet alla.

----------


## mehukatti

Lauf Seigla:

https://www.laufcycling.com/product/lauf-seigla

Ite oon tykännyt todella paljon Lauf True Gritista sekä ajotuntuman että ulkonäön puolesta, mutta tuo Seigla loivan satulaputken ja tiputettujen seatstayden kanssa ei oikeen miellytä visuaalisesti. Tosin varmaan hyvä ajettavuudeltaan! True Grit ja Anywhere näyttävät kuitenkin jäävän mallistoon?

----------


## leecher

> Mikä versio noista Schwalbe Aerothan sisureista pitää tilata Canyonin Grailiin (https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...etap/3097.html) ? Kiekoista mitattuna venttiili noin 60mm pitkä?



Tänään ensimmäinen kunnon lenkki linkin pyörällä, kun hiihtokelit alkaa olla taputeltu. Ekat fiilikset todella positiiviset. Koko on juuri oikea, pyörä on jäykkä ollen kuitenkin samalla mukava epätasaisella. Sramin sähkövaihteet on hemmetin hyvät, levyjarrut on hiukan tehottoman tuntuiset? Ehkä tottunut maastopyörän levyjarruihin, joissa on todella hyvin pysäytys tehoa.
Yksi eturatas riittää mainiosti kunhan takapakka on riittävän laaja. Ohjaustanko on hyvä, tarjoaa kyllä laajasti ote mahdollisuuksia.

----------


## tsmo

Kasasin kevääksi harrastuspyörän OPEN U.P. -rungon ympärille ja täytyy sanoa, että tää on ihana.

Hiilikuitua usein kuulee soimattavan elottomaksi ja/tai epämukavaksi, mutta täysin subjektiivisen käsitykseni mukaan tämä tuntuu kyllä huomattavasti eloisammalta ja mukavammalta kuin kolme vuotta ajelemani teräksinen Mason Resolution (tosin tässä oleva Enve AR -tanko on joustavampi kuin aiempi 3T Superergo). Nyt mahtuu myöskin 650b 2.1" kumi pyörimään eli voi ajaa aikamoisessa jorpakossa. 700c kiekoilla ja 35mm GravelKingeillä menee ihan maantiepyörästä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Nyt mahtuu myöskin 650b 2.1" kumi pyörimään eli voi ajaa aikamoisessa jorpakossa.



Mahtuu pyörimään, mutta kannattaa kyllä olla tarkkana miten leveää ja kuvioitua rengasta taakse laittaa tuossa kokoluokassa. Maalit lähtee chainstaysta ja sen jälkeen alkaa nakertamaan kuitua puhki. Itselläni on nyt vain yhdet kiekot 650b kokoisena ja alla 46mm starada biancat. Hoituu kaikki ajot yksillä kiekoilla ja renkailla. Toki on vielä maantiepyörä erikseen, mutta sillä ajellaan vain sitten hyvällä ilmalla.

----------


## tsmo

> Mahtuu pyörimään, mutta kannattaa kyllä olla tarkkana miten leveää ja kuvioitua rengasta taakse laittaa tuossa kokoluokassa.



Joo, tämä on ehdoton huolenaihe... Teravail Rutland 2.1" jättää semmoisen puolen sentin välyksen, jonka koen toistaseksi riittävänä. Katsotaan sitten uusiksi parin kuukauden päästä, mitä mieltä ollaan. Rungon suojaus jollain teipillä kävi myös mielessä.

----------


## Qilty

> Tänään ensimmäinen kunnon lenkki linkin pyörällä, kun hiihtokelit alkaa olla taputeltu. Ekat fiilikset todella positiiviset. Koko on juuri oikea, pyörä on jäykkä ollen kuitenkin samalla mukava epätasaisella. Sramin sähkövaihteet on hemmetin hyvät, levyjarrut on hiukan tehottoman tuntuiset? Ehkä tottunut maastopyörän levyjarruihin, joissa on todella hyvin pysäytys tehoa.
> Yksi eturatas riittää mainiosti kunhan takapakka on riittävän laaja. Ohjaustanko on hyvä, tarjoaa kyllä laajasti ote mahdollisuuksia.



Semimetalli tai metallipalat niin muuttuu se jarruteho. Ne orkkikset myös kului melko nopeesti, toki jäisiä teitä ajamalla joutu aika paljon laahaamaan että saattoi johtua siitäkin

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

> Kasasin kevääksi harrastuspyörän OPEN U.P. -rungon ympärille ja täytyy sanoa, että tää on ihana.
> 
> Hiilikuitua usein kuulee soimattavan elottomaksi ja/tai epämukavaksi, mutta täysin subjektiivisen käsitykseni mukaan tämä tuntuu kyllä huomattavasti eloisammalta ja mukavammalta kuin kolme vuotta ajelemani teräksinen Mason Resolution…



Siinä yhdessä kuituhaarukkatestissä Openin haarukkaa kehuttiinkin harvinaisen mukavaksi ja toisaalta Resolutionin viistoputki on niin jööti, että ainakin ulkonäön perusteella arvioituna Resolutionin runko onkin varmasti todella jäykkä, joten en yhtään ihmettele fiiliksiäsi.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Joo, tämä on ehdoton huolenaihe... Teravail Rutland 2.1" jättää semmoisen puolen sentin välyksen, jonka koen toistaseksi riittävänä. Katsotaan sitten uusiksi parin kuukauden päästä, mitä mieltä ollaan. Rungon suojaus jollain teipillä kävi myös mielessä.



Mulla oli 2.1" gravelking sk:t hetken alla huonolla menestyksellä ja noissahan ei ole edes kovin kaksinen kuvio reunoissa. Jos ajaa mudassa, niin tuo puoli senttiä on äkkiä täytetty. Ylämäessä putkelta runtatessa kiekko elää myös vähän joka suuntaan ja sitten renkaat hinkkaavat maalit hiljalleen. Käyttöpelejähän nämä ovat, mutta ihan vain varotuksen sanana ja kuvana. Ja mulla tosiaan oli tuossa autoissa käytettävää läpinäkyvää suojateippiä, mutta eipä sekään mitään auta.

----------


## tsmo

Jees, täytyypä tarkkailla ja mahdollisesti vaihtaa renkaat jos alkaa skraidua tulemaan!

----------


## HeZaH

^Siististi tehnyt kyllä naarmun.

----------


## plr

Kun pikkuhiljaa kumin, hiekan ja veden sekoituksella hankaa kuiturunkoa, niin se alkaa kulua kuin viilalla vetelisi. Muistelen, että jonkin pyörästandardin mukaan renkaan ja rungon väliin pitää jäädä muutama millimetri (4 mm?). Jos vaikka pinna katkeaa ajaessa, niin rengas voi hangata rungon hajalle nopeastikin, kun kiekkoon tulee sivuttaisheittoa.

----------


## Bomb

Tullut nyt pari viikkoa käytyä pienillä lenkeillä tuolla alumiinisella Grail 7 eTapilla ja M tuntuu tässä kohtaa olleen parempi valinta kuin mitä L olisi ollut (kiitos vain kommenteista siellä joitan sivuja taaksepäin). Ei ole tuntunut missään suhteessa liian pieneltä tai ajoasento liian matalalta. Korkeintaan kaipaisin, että alaote olisi vielä aavistuksen alempana.

Tubeless konversio meni kutakuinkin kivuttomasti. Hitsaussaumasta tahtoi vuotaa, mutta meni sitten jonkin ajan päästä ahkeran pyörittelyn jälkeen umpeen. Jostain vuotaa pikkaisen niin, että pitää ennen joka lenkkiä vähän laittaa lisää, mutta sen verran vähän, että melkein voisi lähteä ajamaan pumppaamattakin. Litkun jämia en ole pinnasta kuitenkaan löytänyt enkä tuntenut/kuullut mitään, kun koitin kuulostella ympäri renkaita, joten en tiedä mistä se karkaa.

Eilisellä lenkillä alkoi tietyllä vaihteella rassata kahden vaihteen välillä, kun koitin vaihtaa pykälää pienemmälle rattaalle. Muutaman kerran vaihdoin takaisin isommalle rattaalle ja koitin uudelleen ja joka kerta sama juttu. Sen jälkeen tein kertaalleen niin, että ohitin pitkällä painalluksella tuon vaihteen ja kävin "molemmissa päissä" kertaalleen (eli pienimmällä ja isoimmalla rattaalla) ja sen jälkeen kävin vaihteet yksitellen läpi eikä enää onneksi toistunut. Siltä varalta, ettei ole softabugi, vaan säädöistä johtuva, niin onko tullut vastaan ja tietoa mikä aiheuttaa? Toisaalta mun korvaan ei kuulu telineessä mitään, minkä perusteella olisi mikrosäädön tarvetta ja muuten vaihteet on toimineet moitteitta, joten vähän epäilen että olisi säädöistä kiinni. Tuorein firmis on sisässä.

----------


## velib

Mulla alkoi jumittaa pienemmälle rattaalle vaihto talvella. Ensin epäilin vaijerin jäätymistä, mutta ei ollut se. Seuraavaksi vaihdoin vaijerin kuorineen, mutta ongelma jatkui. Nyt vasta huomasin, että kiekon navassa oli klappia, joka riitti ilmeisesti siihen, että säädöt menivät pieleen, kun napa ja pakka pääsivät liikkumaan. Harvinainen vika, mutta kannattaa tarkistaa. Itse huomasin tuon selkeästi myös kiekon ollessa paikallaan, kun sitä vääntelemällä kuului pieni kolina. Ajaessa se ei  oireillut muuten kuin vaihteissa.

----------


## Bomb

^ ei ollut klappia havaittavissa. Toisaalta eipä ole tuota yhtä kertaa lukuunottamatta oireillut, että varmaan joku bugi softassa, joka ei onneksi usein ilmene.

----------


## miz

^^^^
Mulla tuollaiset viirut maalipintaan sai aikaan maxxis ramblerin reunakarvat!
Vähän nihkeästi tilaa haarukassa ja oli ne karvat tahkonneet, parturointi auttoi vaivaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

Klappia takakiekkoon ja pakkaan tekee yleisimmin akselin löysyys, siis uudelleenkiristys on ensimmäinen toimenpide.

----------


## stenu

Ketju tipahti kakkossivulle ehkä toisen(?) kerran perustamisensa jälkeen. Joko on gravel-inflaatio iskenyt?

----------


## TuplaO

^Aika kaivaa cc-lanka taas esiin.

----------


## Eraseri

Kyllä se lanka taas tästä uuteen nousuun lähtee kunhan fillaristitkin löytävät ne soratiet  :Cool:     ,itse olen vasta korkannut ulkofillarointi-kauden asfaltin puolella.

----------


## miz

Eikös pitäisi olla keskustelu kuumimmillaan kun nyt pitäisi päättää millä meinaa ajaa 2023 syksyllä. Nopeasti jos tilaa niin saattaa onnistua.

Itse pähkäillyt että siirtyisikö käyttämään työsuhdepyörää, mutta eniten kiinnostavaa vaihtoehtoa eli Scott Addict gravelia ei tunnu löytyvän mistään. Ja pitäisi alkaa myymään vanhaa/vanhoja pois niin nyt näyttää siltä että antaa olla..

----------


## FreeZ

> ^Aika kaivaa cc-lanka taas esiin.



Onneksi olen varautunut hyvin, Explorolla ei olisi ollut asiaa cc-lankaan, mutta Cruxi on sielläkin kuin kotonaan. :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> ... nyt pitäisi päättää millä meinaa ajaa 2023 syksyllä...



Mä ajan nykyisellä.

----------


## JohannesP

> Eikös pitäisi olla keskustelu kuumimmillaan kun nyt pitäisi päättää millä meinaa ajaa 2023 syksyllä.



Valitsee jonkun astetta pienemmän valmistajan niin varmaan vielä tämän vuoden syksylle saisi ajoon. Samaan rahaan saattaa saada jotakin erikoisempaakin. 

Vanhalla ajaminen ei ole huono vaihtoehto. Voi rauhassa odotella, kun muut panikoivat jäävänsä ilman pyörää jos nyt ei paina tilausnappia ja odottele paria vuotta.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Kyllä se lanka taas tästä uuteen nousuun lähtee kunhan fillaristitkin löytävät ne soratiet     ,itse olen vasta korkannut ulkofillarointi-kauden asfaltin puolella.



Ainakin Lounais-Suomessa gravelikausi on jo hyvässä vauhdissa: soratiet ovat pääosin kuivat ja heti otollisten säiden koittaessa voi ajaa enemmän, kuin kylliksi.

----------


## miz

^^

Jep, taitaa jäädä nykyinen kalusto ajoon kun ei niissäkään mitään vikaa ole.

Ajatus oli ensin siirtyä gavel/CX + maantiepyörästä yhden pyörän strategiaan, mutta en taida jaksaa.

----------


## HeZaH

> ^^
> 
> Jep, taitaa jäädä nykyinen kalusto ajoon kun ei niissäkään mitään vikaa ole.
> 
> Ajatus oli ensin siirtyä gavel/CX + maantiepyörästä yhden pyörän strategiaan, mutta en taida jaksaa.



Sen verran erilaisia vehkeitä, että hyvähän se on pitää kahta erilaista pyörää  :Hymy:

----------


## Bomb

Samalla meinasin ajella minäkin 2023 syksyllä kuin nyt ja lähinnä mietin (tehomittarin ja ovaalin rattaan lisäksi), että pitäiskö varuiksi tilata parit ketjut ja rataspakat varastoon, jos niitä just nyt on varastossa (tai kun johonkin kauppaan tulee varastoon). Tosin olin hiljattain lukevinani ainakin otsikon, että osapula on hellittämässä, mutta onkohan tällaisesta vielä havaintoja?

----------


## JohannesP

> Sen verran erilaisia vehkeitä, että hyvähän se on pitää kahta erilaista pyörää



Plus jos ei pakottavaa tarvetta yhden pyörän taktiikalle niin ihan kiva sesongin aikana pitää jotakin varapyörää. Varaosasaatavuus ja pyörähuoltojen ruuhkat jos joku homma ei luonnistu itse. 

Nyt nyt pitäisi uusi pyörä hankkia niin jonkinlainen all road pyörä kaksilla kiekoilla tosin olisi houkutteleva valinta. Vaikka tuo aikasemmin postaamani Time ADHX.

----------


## HeZaH

> Plus jos ei pakottavaa tarvetta yhden pyörän taktiikalle niin ihan kiva sesongin aikana pitää jotakin varapyörää. Varaosasaatavuus ja pyörähuoltojen ruuhkat jos joku homma ei luonnistu itse. 
> 
> Nyt nyt pitäisi uusi pyörä hankkia niin jonkinlainen all road pyörä kaksilla kiekoilla tosin olisi houkutteleva valinta. Vaikka tuo aikasemmin postaamani Time ADHX.



Nyt eletään kieltämättä aikaa, että pyörää ei saisi hajottaa. Osien saatavuus voi olla huonoa ja hinnat korkeita.

----------


## miz

> Plus jos ei pakottavaa tarvetta yhden pyörän taktiikalle niin ihan kiva sesongin aikana pitää jotakin varapyörää. Varaosasaatavuus ja pyörähuoltojen ruuhkat jos joku homma ei luonnistu itse. 
> 
> Nyt nyt pitäisi uusi pyörä hankkia niin jonkinlainen all road pyörä kaksilla kiekoilla tosin olisi houkutteleva valinta. Vaikka tuo aikasemmin postaamani Time ADHX.



Nämä, kuten moni muukin tässä hyviä pointteja.
Meillä on nyt 10 pyörää perheessä, joista 4 mun. Lisäksi kasa kiekkoja ja renkaita, koska kaikissa luonnollisesti eri kokoja ja akseleita..
Alkaa varasto ahdistaa vaikka onneksi onkin ok talo ja ihan hyvät säilytys- ja huoltotilat.

Maantiepyörä tosiaan on paljon herkempi ja kevyempi ajettava, vaikka Addict cx rc:kin on kevyehkö ja zipp303 kiekoilla ihan soiva peli itselle nopeaan etenemiseenkin.

Tuo uusi scotti olisi siitä kiva että on pykälän vielä maantiepyörämäisempään suuntaan kuin vanha (jos haluasi korvata maantiepyörän), ja lisäksi saisi talveksi 42-45mm nastarenkaat joita nykyisiin pyöriin ei saa mahtumaan.

----------


## Trikoospede

Näköjään muokatessa viesti poistuu toistaiseksi tuntemattomasta syystä, joten postaanpa tämän kolmannen kerran:

Kaipailisin kokemuksia/tietoa Rossano Cross -rungosta etenkin grävelnäkökulmasta. Rengastilan pitäisi riittää hyvin, mutta onko tuossa jotain, mitä pitäisi ottaa huomioon? En ole vielä päättänyt, että ostanko pelkän rungon vai koko pyörän, niin myös tiedot sopivista runkokoista kiinnostaa. Noin karkeasti, olisiko 175cm kuskille cc vaaka 52 vai 54 sopivampi? Osaako joku sanoa, että mikä vaihtajan korvake tuollaiseen istuu?

----------


## nure

^Voisi olla linkki positiivinen että tietäis mistä runkomallista kyse? Tarkoitatkohan satulaputkea, yleensä kokoa ei määritetä vaakaputken mukaan?

----------


## Qilty

> ^Voisi olla linkki positiivinen että tietäis mistä runkomallista kyse? Tarkoitatkohan satulaputkea, yleensä kokoa ei määritetä vaakaputken mukaan?



No just vaakaputken mukaan se kyllä tiepyörissä menee.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Divi

Se vaan ei kerro mitään jos muut mitat kuten satulaputken kulma tai satulaputken pituus ei ole tiedossa.

----------


## Qilty

> Näköjään muokatessa viesti poistuu toistaiseksi tuntemattomasta syystä, joten postaanpa tämän kolmannen kerran:
> 
> Kaipailisin kokemuksia/tietoa Rossano Cross -rungosta etenkin grävelnäkökulmasta. Rengastilan pitäisi riittää hyvin, mutta onko tuossa jotain, mitä pitäisi ottaa huomioon? En ole vielä päättänyt, että ostanko pelkän rungon vai koko pyörän, niin myös tiedot sopivista runkokoista kiinnostaa. Noin karkeasti, olisiko 175cm kuskille cc vaaka 52 vai 54 sopivampi? Osaako joku sanoa, että mikä vaihtajan korvake tuollaiseen istuu?



Mä olen tollaseen runkoon ekan kippurasarveni kasannut ja useemman tonnin sillä ajoin. Taitaa mahtua 50mm rengas, ainakin taakse, rossano kuitukeulassa tais 50mm olla ahdasta, mutta kaikki perus 40-45mm gravelkumit käy. 178 pitkänä mulla oli tuo 54runko.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## nure

Qilty, kerro kuka valmistaja kertoo pyörän koon vaakaputken mitan mukaan, ihan vaan utelias olen?

----------


## paaton

> Qilty, kerro kuka valmistaja kertoo pyörän koon vaakaputken mitan mukaan, ihan vaan utelias olen?



No eiköhän kaikki noin tee. Enemmän tai vähemmän efektiivisen vaakaputken mukaan noi menee nykyään. Sinä taas olet jossain teräsmaastureissa.

----------


## nure

^En teräksistä toviin (vuoteen) omistanut ja oli M kokoinen...

----------


## Hower

No nyt aletaan vääntäämään:
" Maantiepyörissä runkokoon ilmoitus tapahtuu edelleen satulaputken pituuden mukaan"
https://larunpyora.com/2020/04/pyora...vitsee-tietaa/
"Useimmat brändit määrittävät rungon koon satulaputken pituuden perusteella".
https://www.siroko.com/blog/c/fi/kui...oran-koko-ukk/
ja:
https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...r%C3%A4n-mitat

ei noissa mitään järkeä tietty ole, mutta tuossa uskossa olen itsekin ollut, mutta voin olla väärässä.
Esim sloupatun vaakaputken kanssa satulaputken mitta on aika lyhyt. Siksi kai nykyisin käytetään paljon näitä S, M, L-kokoja?

----------


## Qilty

> No nyt aletaan vääntäämään:
> " Maantiepyörissä runkokoon ilmoitus tapahtuu edelleen satulaputken pituuden mukaan"
> https://larunpyora.com/2020/04/pyora...vitsee-tietaa/
> "Useimmat brändit määrittävät rungon koon satulaputken pituuden perusteella".
> https://www.siroko.com/blog/c/fi/kui...oran-koko-ukk/
> ja:
> https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...r%C3%A4n-mitat
> 
> ei noissa mitään järkeä tietty ole, mutta tuossa uskossa olen itsekin ollut, mutta voin olla väärässä.
> Esim sloupatun vaakaputken kanssa satulaputken mitta on aika lyhyt. Siksi kai nykyisin käytetään paljon näitä S, M, L-kokoja?



No väännetään. En muista koskaan nähneeni kippurasarvisessa koko merkintää satulaputken mukaan.

Tässä nyt vaikka Trek Domane, runkokoko 54 ja yllättäin vaakaputki 54(satulaputki 50).

https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...Code=red_white

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Kohta näet yhden: https://www.kinesisbikes.co.uk/Catal...pster-AT#tab-3

----------


## stenu

Eiköhän ne runkokoot sloupatuissa maantie- ym. rungoissa ilmoiteta edelleenkin ”virtuaalisen satulaputken pituuden” mukaan. Toisin sanoen runkoko on kutakuinkin sama, kuin mihin satulaputki yltäisi, jos runko olisi slouppaamaton. Siinä tosin on eroja, mitataanko pituus putken päähän, vaakaputken yläreunaan vai vaakaputken keskelle, niin kuin kaiketi perinteisin tapa menee. Se, että jos sitten jossain 54-kokoisessa rungossa sattuu olemaan vaakaputkikin 54 cm, on sattumaa, vaikkakin sellainen maantierunko oli usein yhtä pitkä kuin korkea. Ja sinällään tällä keskustelulla ei ole mitään tekoa varsinaisen asian kanssa, koska keskustelun aloittaneessa postauksessa edellisellä sivulla kysyttiin sopivaa vaakaputken mittaa - ei runkokokoa, joten siinä mielessä Mr. Nuren kommenti oli täysin turha.

----------


## Qilty

> Eiköhän ne runkokoot sloupatuissa maantie- ym. rungoissa ilmoiteta edelleenkin ”virtuaalisen satulaputken pituuden” mukaan. Toisin sanoen runkoko on kutakuinkin sama, kuin mihin satulaputki yltäisi, jos runko olisi slouppaamaton. Siinä tosin on eroja, mitataanko pituus putken päähän, vaakaputken yläreunaan vai vaakaputken keskelle, niin kuin kaiketi perinteisin tapa menee. Se, että jos sitten jossain 54-kokoisessa rungossa sattuu olemaan vaakaputkikin 54 cm, on sattumaa, vaikkakin sellainen maantierunko oli usein yhtä pitkä kuin korkea. Ja sinällään tällä keskustelulla ei ole mitään tekoa varsinaisen asian kanssa, koska keskustelun aloittaneessa postauksessa edellisellä sivulla kysyttiin sopivaa vaakaputken mittaa - ei runkokokoa, joten siinä mielessä Mr. Nuren kommenti oli täysin turha.



No ei se ainakaan mikään yleinen käytäntö ole. Efektiivisen vaakaputken mukaan kylläkin.

Mut kun tota geometry geeksiä selaili niin kyllä tosiaan osassa, missä nyt ylipäätään numeroilla ilmoitetaan, niin numero vastasi satulaputkea, osassa vaakaputkea tai efektiivistä vaakaputkea. Osassa sitten jotain ihan muuta. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

No jos nykypäivän gravel- tai cyclocross-pyöristä puhutaan niin kyllä nuo koot 52, 54, 56 ym. lähimmäksi vastaa efektiivisen vaakaputken mittaa mutta eivät kuitenkaan kovin tarkasti. Nykypyörissä 54 koon pyörässä vaakaputki tyypillisesti on jotain 535-550 väliltä ja satulaputki voi olla mitä vaan 480-560 väliltä. Kaiken lisäksi satulaputken mitalla ei ole käytännössä edes mitään väliä joten sen perusteella pyörän koon ilmoittaminen on aivan älytön tapa. Ymmärrän kyllä että muutama vuosikymmen sitten vaakaputki ola vaaterissa ja rungon mitat olivat 52x52 tai 56x56 joten silloin tuo oli ihan validi pointti mutta kunhan ei kulkuset ota putkeen kiinni niin satulaputken mitalla ei ajoasennon kannalta ole mitään merkitystä. Ja ennen kuin joku linkkaa tähän jonkun TT-pyörän niin tarkennetaan että mä puhun gravel- tai cyclocross-pyöristä.

----------


## stenu

> No ei se ainakaan mikään yleinen käytäntö ole. Efektiivisen vaakaputken mukaan kylläkin.



No jospa vaikka sitä aikaisemmin linkkaamaasi Trekiä pidetään esimerkkinä, niin osaatko selittää, miksi Domanen koko 47 on 47 eikä 52 tai koko 58 on 58 eikä 57?

Kyllä mä nyt vahvasti väittäisin, että luulosi ei ole tiedon väärti ja ne kokonumerot nimenomaan viittaa siihen, että minkä korkuinen runko suurinpiirtein olisi, jos se olisi slouppaamaton. Kokonumero on virtuaalinen satulaputken korkeus ihan samoin kuin vaakamitta on virtuaalinen vaakaputken pituus eli vaakaputken pituus, jos runko olisi slouppaamaton.

Mutta koska Björn Nathiko Lindbladin ”Saatan olla väärässä” on loistava kirja ja koska tyttäreni on tehnyt Trekin markkinointia, niin voin kysäistä, josko hän tietää tai saisi selvitettyä, että mihin mittaan ne kokonumerot heillä viittaa.

----------


## LeeK

1,5 - 2 viikkoa odottelua ennen kuin tämä saapuu. Muuten sama mutta 1x11 ja kuitu keula.

https://wilier.com/en/my2023/int/end...l-bikes/jareen

----------


## Firlefanz

Mä luulen että mulle kelpaisi tuo 2 x 10:kin. Kuitukeula on kaunis ajatus, mutta olen monen muun lailla ruvennut kysymään ovatko ne ainakaan alemman hintaluokan levyjarrullisissa pyörissä merkittävästi paremmat kuin alumiiniset eli parantavatko ne todella, ajettavuutta ja/tai mukavuutta?

Ainoa mistä en tuossa tykkää on monen muunkin valmistajan suosima maaston- tai armeijanvihreä väri. Makunsa kullakin mutta minulla se saattaisi olla kynnyskysymys :Cool: 


Mutta sitten hinta-asteikon toisesta päästä: Wilier Triestinan allroad- tai yksi pyörä kaikkeen ajoon -uutuus:








> With Rave SLR we have set our sights on new horizons, creating a product  with two separate souls, perfect for all-road, perfect for gravel, but  the same incredible racing inclination.

----------


## Trikoospede

Katohan, se oli kyllä näyttävä sisääntulo foorumille, vaikka itse sanonkin. Heti ensimmäisellä postauksella hyvä vääntö aikaiseksi. 

Valitsin vaakaputken mitan ihan käytännöllisistä syistä. Kirjoitushetkellä en tiennyt mitään muuta mittaa varmana ja ajattelin sen antavan kuitenkin vähän osviittaa. Sen ei ollut tarkoitus olla poliittinen kannanotto runkokojen määrittämiseen  :Leveä hymy: 

Kiitokset Qiltylle tiedoista. Päädyin ostamaan kokonaisen Rossano cross kuustonnisen, jonka kokoa en vielä edes tiedä. Sanotaan alustavasti koon olevan suunnilleen sopiva. Vähän laittoa se kyllä vaatii, mutta 300e näillä markkinoilla on minusta ihan asiallinen hinta tuollaisesta kikkareesta. 105 kahvat ja tiagran takavaihtaja siinä sentään on.

----------


## TERU

Rossanon koon jäljille ainakin hehtaarilleen pääsee rungon satulaputken mittauksella, keskiöstä putken päähän. Nyt kun pyörä on jo kotona tuolla ei paljon merkitystä, vaakamitta ja keulan korkeus ratkaisee saako tuosta ajettavan. 
Ihan kelpoihin runkosarjoihin noita tehtaalla kasattiin.

----------


## JKO17

Vaihtoehtona on laittaa pyörä suoraa seinää vasten ja mitata matka seinästä keskiöön ja head tuben keskikohtaan, erotus  = reach 
Ja mitata lattiasta matka keskiöön sekä head tuben keskikohtaan, erotus = stack

----------


## Qilty

> No jospa vaikka sitä aikaisemmin linkkaamaasi Trekiä pidetään esimerkkinä, niin osaatko selittää, miksi Domanen koko 47 on 47 eikä 52 tai koko 58 on 58 eikä 57?
> 
> Kyllä mä nyt vahvasti väittäisin, että luulosi ei ole tiedon väärti ja ne kokonumerot nimenomaan viittaa siihen, että minkä korkuinen runko suurinpiirtein olisi, jos se olisi slouppaamaton. Kokonumero on virtuaalinen satulaputken korkeus ihan samoin kuin vaakamitta on virtuaalinen vaakaputken pituus eli vaakaputken pituus, jos runko olisi slouppaamaton.
> 
> Mutta koska Björn Nathiko Lindbladin ”Saatan olla väärässä” on loistava kirja ja koska tyttäreni on tehnyt Trekin markkinointia, niin voin kysäistä, josko hän tietää tai saisi selvitettyä, että mihin mittaan ne kokonumerot heillä viittaa.



Toisaaltahan tuo kuulostais järkevältäkin kun maastopyörissäkin tuumakoot yleensä meinaa satulaputkea. Ehkä se on vaan oman kokoisissa fillareissa aina sitten osunut lähes yksiin sen vaakaputken kanssa. Niinku se osuisi tuossa trekissäkin. Ja se myöskin on se mitta mitä tulee katsottua, toisin kun satulaputken mittaa.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## pätkä

Taidan laittaa ostoskoriin Canyonin Grizl Cf SL 7:n. Mulle sopivalla geolla, joten ei kai tuo voi pahasti pieleen mennä. Curry Powder väri näytti kyllä ensin yrjöltä mutta joissain YouTube videoissa ihan siedettävältä. Cervelo Aspero ollut myös kiikarissa mutta aika huono saatavuus.

----------


## huotah

> Taidan laittaa ostoskoriin Canyonin Grizl Cf SL 7:n. Mulle sopivalla geolla, joten ei kai tuo voi pahasti pieleen mennä. *Curry Powder väri näytti kyllä ensin yrjöltä mutta joissain YouTube videoissa ihan siedettävältä*. Cervelo Aspero ollut myös kiikarissa mutta aika huono saatavuus.



IRL tuo väri on jotain Huoneistokeskuksen oranssin ja Postin keltaisen väliltä. Ehkä lähempänä Postia. Makuasioita, mutta mielestäni varsin ookoo. Ostaosta.

----------


## pätkä

> IRL tuo väri on jotain Huoneistokeskuksen oranssin ja Postin keltaisen väliltä. Ehkä lähempänä Postia. Makuasioita, mutta mielestäni varsin ookoo. Ostaosta.



Onkohan tuo maalipinta livenä tuollainen semikiiltävä miltä videolla näyttää. Vaatisi varmaankin tan-wall renkaat, hmmmm.....

----------


## Qilty

^ainakin mun grail cf sl keltainen on sellanen hieman kiiltävä, ei satiini eikä kiiltävä, jotain siitä väliltä. Ja musta on mattaa.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> ^ainakin mun grail cf sl keltainen on sellanen hieman kiiltävä, ei satiini eikä kiiltävä, jotain siitä väliltä. Ja musta on mattaa.
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Kuulostaa fiksulta ratkaisulta. Mattahan on oikeasti aika surkea ratkaisu gravell fillarissa. Mattavärien kanssa kaikk tarratkin on tietysti jätetty maalin päälle.

Mulla on ninerissa niin, että putkien alaosa mattaa ja yläosiin vedetty kiiltävä suojalakka päälle. Idiotismia.

----------


## TERU

Lakkaa on myös mattana. Parempaa en tiedä kuin pulverimaalaus miellyttävällä värillä ja mattalakka päällä ja teipit tietty lakan alle. Musta miellyttä mua vielä eniten kun on alurungossa mattalakka päällä, mukavan ohut kerros tuosta tulee ja kestää käyttöä.

----------


## stenu

> ^Aika kaivaa cc-lanka taas esiin.



Gravel is dead, long live the cyclocross.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Gravel, cyclocross ja endurance road bike on jo kauan ollut käytännössä sama asia. Jos verrataan valmistajan A cyclocrossia valmistajan B graveliin ja valmistajan C Endurance road bikeen niin tuskin saadaan puolen asteen eroa kulmissa tai viiden millin eroa geometriassa.

----------


## Qilty

Kyllä niissä taitaa kuitenkin keulakulmassa löytyä se 0.5-2° , reachia useempi milli ja bb droppia se sentti. Puhumatta rengastilasta. Kaikilla noilla kyllä samoja jälkiä ajelee. Cyclot ja endurance roadit varmaan aika samanlaisia merkkien kesken, mutta graveleita sitte myydään kyllå kaikenlaista, taitaa letkeimmissä olla keulakulmat alle 70asteen ja kireimpiin ei mahdu edes gravelkumit, että sillain kyllä gravel saattaa olla sama asia kun cyclocross tai endurance road.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

No noinhan se yleistettynä menee mutta valmistajien välillä on sen verran eroa että yhden valmistajan cyclo tai endurance on pitemmällä akselivälillä ja löysemmällä keulakulmalla kuin toisen valmistajan gravel. Vanhan liiton cyclocross-ajoiltakin on keskiö tippunut aika säännönmukaisesti noin 70mm droppiin kun graveleissa taitaa tyypillisesti olla 75mm mutta tässäkin varmasti löytyy valmistajien väliltä eroja niin että joku esimerkki menee ristiin.

----------


## Divi

Endurance roadin ja cyclocrossarin välilläkin voi olla isoja eroja rungon sisällä vaikka mitat näyttäisi samalta. Maantiepyörän päälle tarvii harvemmin hypätä juoksuvauhdista toistuvasti, ja ajoaika on yhden tunnin sijaan useita tunteja > rungolta vaaditaan ihan erilaisia ominaisuuksia joustavuuden ja kestävyyden suhteen.

----------


## Qilty

Kyllä noi cyclot millä voitetaan, on aika pitkälti edelleen sillä 60-65mm bb dropilla. Ja katsomatta veikkaan että kaikki endurance fillarit on lähempänä 75mm droppia. Varmaan kun tarpeeks taas penkoo niin löytyy ne kolme pyörää missä on samat numerot, siitä voidaan sit olla montaa mieltä että kuuluuko ko pyörät niihin kategorioihin.

Ja sit vielä tuo edellisen mainitsema asia, crossarin pitää olla vaan jäykkä joka suuntaan kun sillä ajetaan tunti ja siitäkin puolet sitä kannetaan. Endurancen ja gravelin on tarkoitus olla myös mukavia kun niillä ajetaan koko päivä.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

No nyt saa Carbonadaa jo suomestakin. Hinta on ainakin suunniteltu hyvin. 1x apexilla. Jee. 

https://larunpyora.com/tuote/2022-ac...el-cf1-carbon/

----------


## nure

^Ei paha eikä edes kovin raskaskaan.

----------


## paaton

> ^Ei paha eikä edes kovin raskaskaan.



No ei ja tuohon saa 4seasonit.

----------


## nure

^Yes! Heti vaihtamaan ja 28mm riittää!

----------


## JohannesP

Downtube tekstin suunnittelija tainnut ottaa vähän kopiota Canyonilta fonttivalinnalla ja vinolla sijoittelulla.

Hinta ei nyt aivan posketon nykymittapuulla, mutta ei nyt mikään houkuttelevinkaan. Ite tarttuisin mielummin kuituiseen Canyonin Gritzliin GRX810:lla ja DT:n kiekoilla 2400 € jos omaa kokoa saatavilla. 

Sramin halvat osasarjat muutenkin melko laadutonta verrattuna Shimanon halpoihin.

----------


## stenu

100 g takkiin tavalliseen, kevyehköön alumiinistemmiin verrattuna:



https://www.gravelcyclist.com/bicycl...mpliance-stem/

----------


## paaton

cane ja ee. Veikkaan hinnaksi 299e.

----------


## stenu

229,99 $ eli verojen kanssa varmaan jotakuinkin, mutta on se halvempi ja kevyempi kuin Foxi  :Hymy:

----------


## jame1967

Apex 1 hydrot käytössä , ostettu käytettynä ajettu n.7000 , muuta en ole vaihtanut kun kahvakumit ja vaijerit ja kuoret tarvittaessa .
Aika reippaasti oli ajettu edellisenkin omistajan toimesta , voimansiirron kuluneisuudesta päätellen .
Ai juu ja vaihtajan rissat oli myös ajettu loppuun nekin vaihdoin .
Täytyy kyllä myöntää että sramia pidän parhaimpana , on myös ollut chimanoa ja campaa .  
Tulossa seuraavaan chimanoa , kun todennäköisesti painan tilausnappia .

----------


## moukari

> 100 g takkiin tavalliseen, kevyehköön alumiinistemmiin verrattuna:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gravelcyclist.com/bicycl...mpliance-stem/



Ihan järkevän tuntuinen ratkaisu. Kallis se tulee varmasti olemaan. Olisi ihan mielenkiintoista kokeilla tuollaista, kädet on usein aika kovilla kun ajaa lujaa huonoja sorateitä. Harmi vaan, että ei ole pidempiä vaihtoehtoja saatavilla. Minulla on niin pitkä ylävartalo, että käytän 120-130 -millisiä stemmejä pyörissäni. Nyt minulle on kuitenkin tulossa pidemmällä reachilla varustettu ohjaustanko, joten siltä osin saa siirtyä hieman lyhempään.

----------


## Hower

Yllättävän paljonkin tuossa liikettä on ja varsin kevyesti stongaa painamalla liikkuu (ainaskin  tuolla käytetyllä elastomeeripalikalla). Näkyy videon loppuosassa.
https://www.instagram.com/p/CeOWKaCL...eo_watch_again

----------


## stenu

Videota katsoessa tajusin, että mä varmaan kokisin tommoisen kanssa jonkinasteiseksi ongelmaksi sen, että tangon asento muuttuu stemmin joustaessa.

----------


## JackOja

Mitäs jos stemmin ostamisen sijaan laskisi eturenkaasta vähän painetta jos tuntuu hakkaavan käsille?

----------


## stenu

^ Suosittelen kokeilemaan nykyaikaan ”uppgreidaamista” standardien ja runkomateriaalien suhteen ennen tuollaisia puolipiikitteleviä kommentteja. Hyvä se on sieltä menneestä ajasta huudella.  :Hymy: 

(Mutta mä kyllä olen nyt kiekkouppgreidauksen jälkeen pärjäilllyt riittävän hyvin Stiggyn etupään kanssa, joten ei ole ihan akuuttia tarvetta, vaikka eron aina pyörää vaihtaessa noteeraakin varsin selvästi ja Stiggyssä edelleen häiritsee se mukavuusepätasapaino, joka on etupään ja takapään välillä. Takapää kun on selvästi mukavampi kuin mitä millään retroratkaisulla saa aikaan. Vähän kuin ajelisi jäykkäkeulaisella täpärillä tai mikä nyt sellanen pelkästään takaa joustava pyörä olisikaan.)

----------


## Teemu H

Siirtyy suoraan nykyaikaan, eli 650b kumeihin, ja laskee ilmaa vielä vähän lisää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Varmasti kiva kun kesken lenkin putoaa ja häviää toi kumipalikka kymmenien kilometrien päässä kotoa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hower

^Tuskinpa, videonkin perusteella lukittuu kyllä hyvin paikoilleen.
Jäykkä stemmi - löysät renkaat. Joustava stemmi - miehekkään jämäkät renkaat!  :Hymy: 
Epäilyttävän isoa liikettä tuo kyllä tekee. Ehkäpä jäykemmällä kumipalikalla.

----------


## paaton

> Ihan järkevän tuntuinen ratkaisu. Kallis se tulee varmasti olemaan. Olisi ihan mielenkiintoista kokeilla tuollaista, kädet on usein aika kovilla kun ajaa lujaa huonoja sorateitä. Harmi vaan, että ei ole pidempiä vaihtoehtoja saatavilla. Minulla on niin pitkä ylävartalo, että käytän 120-130 -millisiä stemmejä pyörissäni. Nyt minulle on kuitenkin tulossa pidemmällä reachilla varustettu ohjaustanko, joten siltä osin saa siirtyä hieman lyhempään.



Minkä tangon valitsit? Tänään juuri tuli kaverin pyörää testailtua, jossa flare tanko. Flare on kyllä kiva, mutta droppia oli selvästi liian vähän ja taivutus on omaan makuun liian kompakti. Mulla on omassa ninerissa nyt dedan superleggera. Täydellinen dropin muoto ja syvyys, mutta flaren puuttuminen häiritsee. 130mm stemmin kanssa pituus hytin pituus on riittävä.

Bontragerin tangot voisiva olla aika täydellisiä, mutta näissäkään ei taida olla flarea.

Edit: Alumiinisenahan tuo dedan tanko löytyy jo flare versiona näköjään. Kuituista ei taida vielä olla.

https://www.merlincycles.com/deda-gr...rs-129200.html

----------


## JackOja

> ^Tuskinpa, videonkin perusteella lukittuu kyllä hyvin paikoilleen.



No mutta kuminpala on mahdollista vaihtaa joten sen on mahdollista irrota  :Hymy: 

Joustava stemmi, hmmm... jotenkin ihan ajatuksenkin tasolla epäillyttävä.

----------


## moukari

> Minkä tangon valitsit? Tänään juuri tuli kaverin pyörää testailtua, jossa flare tanko. Flare on kyllä kiva, mutta droppia oli selvästi liian vähän ja taivutus on omaan makuun liian kompakti. Mulla on omassa ninerissa nyt dedan superleggera. Täydellinen dropin muoto ja syvyys, mutta flaren puuttuminen häiritsee. 130mm stemmin kanssa pituus hytin pituus on riittävä.
> 
> Bontragerin tangot voisiva olla aika täydellisiä, mutta näissäkään ei taida olla flarea.
> 
> Edit: Alumiinisenahan tuo dedan tanko löytyy jo flare versiona näköjään. Kuituista ei taida vielä olla.
> 
> https://www.merlincycles.com/deda-gr...rs-129200.html



Prime Primaveraa harkitsin pitkään, kun sellainen löytyy jo maantiepyörästäni ja olen tykännyt siitä kovasti. Halusin kuitenkin aerotangoille kiinnitysmahdollisuuden. Primestäkin se löytyy, mutta ainoastaan 5,5 Nm saakka. Kokeilin kiinnittää omat tangot tuohon kireyteen ja ne tuntuivat lipsuvan alumiinia vasten. Näin ollen tulin siihen tulokseen alumiininen on ehkä varmempi, vaikka kyllä nuo hiilikuituisetkin varmasti kestävät ja ovat tähänkin mennessä kestäneet.

Valintani kohdistui Pro Vibe Aero Pursuitiin, jossa mainostetaan 105 mm reachia: https://www.pro-bikegear.com/fi/road...suit-handlebar. Eli kahvoilta ajaessa pääsee aika matalaan asentoon, kun tanko kääntyy eteenpäin kahvojen kohdalta. Lisäksi tuosta löytyy jonkun sortin aeroprofiili ja myös flarea. Oma tankoni olisi 400 mm leveänä 440 mm leveä alaotteelta, mikä riittää aivan hyvin sora-ajeluihini. Tähän mennessä minulla on ollut 420/460 mm leveä Ritchey, joka on osoittautunut hieman liian leveäksi ja siksi halusin päivittää. Tätä linkittämääsi Dedan tankoa harkitsin myös, mutta Bike24:ssä oli Pro-tangon poistokappale kohtalaisen edullisesti. Tanskan Cyclebrotherissa taitaa olla vielä joku 40 cm leveänä jäljellä. Eiköhän tällä saa riittävän aeron asennon.

----------


## paaton

Tuo pro vibe on käytössä useammallakin kaverilla. Tosi fiksusti suunniteltu. Reilusti reachia, mutta siltikään tuo ei häiritse kirimistä, eli ranteet ei kolise dropin yläosaan. Oikeastaan mitään muuta vikaa tuossa ei ole kuin alumiini, mutta toisiaan aerobarien kanssa tuokin on pelkkää plussaa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onko tehty elastomeeria joka ei jäykisty pakkasessa? Tai onko sillä tässä käytössä mitään merkitystä, tai no jäinen sohjopolanne sitä joustoa juurikin tarvisi?

----------


## stenu

> Näin ollen tulin siihen tulokseen alumiininen on ehkä varmempi, vaikka kyllä nuo hiilikuituisetkin varmasti kestävät ja ovat tähänkin mennessä kestäneet.



Mä en ole löytänyt vielä sellaista kuitutankoa, jonka saisi tankoa vaurioittamatta niin kireälle, että se ei pyörähtele gravelissa. Stiggyn jäykemmän etupään kanssa tangot tuntuu pyörähtelevän vielä herkemmin kuin lutterossa ja alumiininen Zipp:kin on pyörähtänyt jo kerran, vaikka oli melkolailla irvistysmomentissa. Ylikiristämällä paskottuja kuituisia mulla on tähän mennessä 2 kpl Eastoneita ja 1 kpl 3T. Jotain ehkä tekisi kuitenkin vielä mieli yrittää ja (maltillisen) flaren testaaminen kiinnostaisi myös.

Sitäkin olen pohtinut, että onko stemmeissä eroja sen suhteen, että kuinka hyvin ne pitää tangon paikoillaan tai kuinka herkästi ne rikkoo tangon ja että onkohan noi tangot oikeasti käyttökelvottomia sen jälkeen, kun stemmin klamppi on jättänyt jonkinmoisen painauman tankoon vai onko siinä vaan joku pintakerros painunut. Varsinaisesti ei kiinnostaisi sellainen tanko yllättäen ajossa poikki tilannekaan..

----------


## paaton

Mulla on nyt kaikissa fillareissa eastonin stemmit. Eivät luista, eikä noilla varmaan saa tankoa rikki. 

Ensin kiristetään ylimmäiset pultit v-hahloon tiukkaan kiinni, eli stemmistä tulee lähes 360ast kiinteä ympyrä. Vasta tuon jälkeen kiritään alalaita momenttiin. Ylimpien pulttien kirimiesen jälkeen tanko kääntyy vielä nahkeasti. 

Edit: näemmä tuokin on muutettu uudempiin eastonin stemmeihin normaaliksi. Olisiko ollut kallis valmistaa.

----------


## nure

^^Extralite istuu kuin tauti, ja ihme kyllä, ihan momenttien mukaan kiristetty pulteista johtuen. Toisaaltaan moista ongelmaa muutenkaan ole ollut.

----------


## MiikkaL

Hei! 

Gravel olisi hankinnassa ja Canyon Grizl kiinnostelee. CF SL 8 saisi ehkä elokuussa omassa koossa, CF SL 7 saisi tilattua nyt ja toimitus heinäkuun lopulla mutta väri ei oikein istu silmään.

Alumiinisena 7 suspension olisi kanssa tilattavissa, toimitus elokuun alussa. 

Mikä on etujousituksen merkitys gravelpyörässä, ylimääräistä huollettavaa vailla erityistä hyötyä vai päinvastoin? Kiinnityspisteitä rungossa ainakin vähemmän.

Maastotäpäri löytyy erikseen joten metsään tuskin gravelilla tulee mentyä.

Entäs alumiini vs hiilikuitu?

Muita huomioita kyseisestä mallista?

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Sitäkin olen pohtinut, että onko stemmeissä eroja sen suhteen, että kuinka hyvin ne pitää tangon paikoillaan tai kuinka herkästi ne rikkoo tangon.



Minä kun pelaan budjettiosilla, niin olen oppinut tarkistamaan kaikki oleelliset terävät reunat. Ja monesti stemmin reunat ja satulaputken suu on kaivannut asesepän viilaa. Näin olen uskotellut itselleni että ne ohut seinämäiset putkiosat pääsee helpommalla, kun siihen reunaan ei tule niin suurta leikkaavaa kuormitusta.

----------


## huotah

> ^^Extralite istuu kuin tauti, ja ihme kyllä, ihan momenttien mukaan kiristetty pulteista johtuen. Toisaaltaan moista ongelmaa muutenkaan ole ollut.



Extralite kiinnostelisi, mutta olen lukenut tarinoita siitä miten ne rikkoo kuitutangot, johtuen terävistä reunoista. Oletko havainnut mitään sellaista?

----------


## stenu

> ^^Extralite istuu kuin tauti, ja ihme kyllä, ihan momenttien mukaan kiristetty pulteista johtuen. Toisaaltaan moista ongelmaa muutenkaan ole ollut.



Jep, voin kuvitella, että jos ajot on sellasia, että 28 mm rengas on hyvä, niin ei tangotkaan paljon pyöri. Kokeile ajaa vaikka yksi HelCX-kisa, niin voi käsitys muuttua.

Kulmat mä olen viilaillut ja hionut hiekkapaperilla aina, jos on ollut pelkoa, että niistä on kiinni.

Zippin Service Course SL -stemmissä on titskupultit. Voisko ne joustaa niin, että tiukan paikan tullen antaisikin niistä sen verran löysää, että tanko pääsee pyörähtämään? Thomsonissakin kyllä Eastonin EC70 pyörähteli iloisesti kirskuen.

----------


## paaton

Vanhat eastonit olivat siis tällaisia.

----------


## JackOja

Mulla ei ole Ritsin tai Thomsonin stemmissä Eastonin hiilaristonga pyörähtänyt. Pastaa välissä toki enkä aja HelCX:ää.

----------


## Qilty

> Mä en ole löytänyt vielä sellaista kuitutankoa, jonka saisi tankoa vaurioittamatta niin kireälle, että se ei pyörähtele gravelissa. Stiggyn jäykemmän etupään kanssa tangot tuntuu pyörähtelevän vielä herkemmin kuin lutterossa ja alumiininen Zipp:kin on pyörähtänyt jo kerran, vaikka oli melkolailla irvistysmomentissa. Ylikiristämällä paskottuja kuituisia mulla on tähän mennessä 2 kpl Eastoneita ja 1 kpl 3T. Jotain ehkä tekisi kuitenkin vielä mieli yrittää ja (maltillisen) flaren testaaminen kiinnostaisi myös.
> 
> Sitäkin olen pohtinut, että onko stemmeissä eroja sen suhteen, että kuinka hyvin ne pitää tangon paikoillaan tai kuinka herkästi ne rikkoo tangon ja että onkohan noi tangot oikeasti käyttökelvottomia sen jälkeen, kun stemmin klamppi on jättänyt jonkinmoisen painauman tankoon vai onko siinä vaan joku pintakerros painunut. Varsinaisesti ei kiinnostaisi sellainen tanko yllättäen ajossa poikki tilannekaan..



Onko pastaa välissä? 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> 100 g takkiin tavalliseen, kevyehköön alumiinistemmiin verrattuna:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gravelcyclist.com/bicycl...mpliance-stem/



Mitä tämä tarjoaa mitä Redshift tai muut ei tarjoa? Paitsi ton stnan ruman vivun tossa päällä

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

> Mulla ei ole Ritsin tai Thomsonin stemmissä Eastonin hiilaristonga pyörähtänyt. Pastaa välissä toki enkä aja HelCX:ää.



Mikä pasta? Niissäkin ehkä saattaa olla eroja? Mulla Easton pyörähti Thomsonissa sellaisessa vähän rajummassa nimismiehenkiharassa. Ei ollut kiva tunne, kun oli tangon yli lento todella lähellä.

Ajoasennon korkeus ja yläkropan pituus ja koko vaikuttanee aika paljon siihen siihen paljonko tangolle tulee painoa, mutta en mä mikään bodarikaan ole, vaikka en nyt pyöräilijäksi siroimmasta päästä olekaan.

----------


## Qilty

> Ihan järkevän tuntuinen ratkaisu. Kallis se tulee varmasti olemaan. Olisi ihan mielenkiintoista kokeilla tuollaista, kädet on usein aika kovilla kun ajaa lujaa huonoja sorateitä. Harmi vaan, että ei ole pidempiä vaihtoehtoja saatavilla. Minulla on niin pitkä ylävartalo, että käytän 120-130 -millisiä stemmejä pyörissäni. Nyt minulle on kuitenkin tulossa pidemmällä reachilla varustettu ohjaustanko, joten siltä osin saa siirtyä hieman lyhempään.



Redshift shockstoppia saa ainakin 120mm asti

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

> Mikä pasta? Niissäkin ehkä saattaa olla eroja? ...



ParkToolia taitaa olla.

----------


## paaton

Mulla tosiaan kääntyi aiemmalla stemmillä ihan maantielläkin. Pitkä hytti tekee tuon kunnon iskussa. Sama juttu oli gravellissa. 

Noiden eastoneiden kanssa ei ole ollut enää mitään ongelmia. Tosin en ole kyllä käyttänyt momentteja, vaan vetänyt tangot kiinni. Mun mielestä tuo eastonin käyttämä kiinnitysratkaisu estää tehokkaasti tangon kurtuun painumisen. Yhden ea 90 eastonin tangon olen saanut tuollaiseksi normaalilla stemmillä. On käytössä edelleen espanjassa.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Asennuspastaa väliin toki. Aiemmin itsellä oli Dynamicin punainen ryyneillä, mutta vähän epäilen sen kuluttavan kuitua. Nyt on Motorex carbon paste, jossa ei ole kitkaa lisääviä hiukkasia käsittääkseni, vaan toiminta perustuu johonkin muuhun.

----------


## stenu

Pitänee siis alkaa metskaamaan vanhaa Eastonia jostain ja kokeilla Park Toolin pastaa nykyisen (en muista mitä) sijaan. Voisin päätellä, että jos niillä ei kestä, on kuskissa vika  :Hymy:

----------


## K.Kuronen

Mulla on tuollainen Easton TopLock-stemmissä alumiinitanko pyörähtänyt lujassa tällissä, mutta syynä taisi olla vajaa kiristys.

----------


## Plus

Schmolken tankoa en ole saanut lipsahtamaan Schmolken stemmissä sorahommissa kertaakaan, ja momenttia on 3,5 Nm. Ihmetyttää oikein itseänikin.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Mulla on tuollainen Easton TopLock-stemmissä alumiinitanko pyörähtänyt lujassa tällissä, mutta syynä taisi olla vajaa kiristys.



Mutta mun stemmi onkin näemmä uudempaa versiota, TopLock kyllä, mutta liitoskohdat ovat suorat.

----------


## JohannesP

> Sitäkin olen pohtinut, että onko stemmeissä eroja sen suhteen, että kuinka hyvin ne pitää tangon paikoillaan tai kuinka herkästi ne rikkoo tangon ja että onkohan noi tangot oikeasti käyttökelvottomia sen jälkeen, kun stemmin klamppi on jättänyt jonkinmoisen painauman tankoon vai onko siinä vaan joku pintakerros painunut. Varsinaisesti ei kiinnostaisi sellainen tanko yllättäen ajossa poikki tilannekaan..



Ainakin 3T tangoissa noi painaumat on ihan yleinen ominaisuus ja vähän tuntuu olevan ristiriitaista tietoa miten pitäisi reagoida. Itsellänikin maantiekäytössä yksi 3T tanko pienillä painaumilla. Edelleen ajossa ja en usko kovin pahaan sisäseen vaurioon kun hiustenkuivaajavinkillä palautu lähes normaaliksi ja max 4 Nm aina ollut. 

Varsinkin 3T tangoista löytyy googlella paljonkin topikkeja aiheesta (3T handlebar dent/imprint). Esim. tässä tässä yksi ja 3T kommentti ettei ole turvallinen. 

En ainakaan graveliin hommaisia 3T kuitutankoa ihan pelkästään näiden painaumien takia. Enkä tosin muutenkaan normihintaa maksaisi laadun perusteella. 

Uskon myös stemmin vaikuttavan ja mitä suurempi kontakti niin sitä vähemmän riskiä näihin. Timen stemmissä todella paljon kontaktipintaa ja sillä ei ole 3T tankoon tullut mitään.





> Schmolken tankoa en ole saanut lipsahtamaan Schmolken stemmissä sorahommissa kertaakaan, ja momenttia on 3,5 Nm. Ihmetyttää oikein itseänikin.



Schmolken/THM stemmi näyttää ihan lupaavalta. Näyttää olevan kohtalaisen paljon kontaktipintaa antamaan pitoa verrattuna moneen kevennettyyn alustemmiin. Tanko tuskin painuu myös kovin paljoa kasaan verrattuna noihin 3T. Hinnasta ei tosin viitti mainita enempää.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Hei! 
> 
> Gravel olisi hankinnassa ja Canyon Grizl kiinnostelee. CF SL 8 saisi ehkä elokuussa omassa koossa, CF SL 7 saisi tilattua nyt ja toimitus heinäkuun lopulla mutta väri ei oikein istu silmään.
> 
> Alumiinisena 7 suspension olisi kanssa tilattavissa, toimitus elokuun alussa. 
> 
> Mikä on etujousituksen merkitys gravelpyörässä, ylimääräistä huollettavaa vailla erityistä hyötyä vai päinvastoin? Kiinnityspisteitä rungossa ainakin vähemmän.
> 
> Maastotäpäri löytyy erikseen joten metsään tuskin gravelilla tulee mentyä.
> ...




Grizl CF SLX 8 (jäykkiksenä) nyt ollut alla parisen kuukautta eikä kyllä ole tullut joustoa ikävä. Yllättävän teknisessä maastossa toimii ihan vakiorenkaillakin erinomaisesti, paljon paremmin kuin esim vanhempi Cannondale SuperX. Jos 90% ajoista olisi normaalia hiekkatietä teknisempää single trackia / juurakkoa niin voisi kuvitella joustokeulasta ehkä hyötyäkin, mutta jos ajelee paljon myös maantietä ja poikkeaa silloin tällöin hiekkateitä vaativampaan maastoon, ei lisäpaino ja huoltokohde ole mielestäni sen arvoista. Alugravelista ei ole kokemuksia, mutta uskoisin että erityisesti maastossa tuo hiilari himppusen lisämukavuutta.

----------


## huotah

Darimolta uutta stemmiä, väittävät olevan erityisesti hiilitangoille optimoitu.





> The stem has an integrated faceplate with only 2 closing Ti bolts. This design gives an impressive shape, awesome aesthetics and increases the stiffness at the clamping zone with the handlebar.
> 
> Our design is optimized for carbon fibre handlebars. The clamping zone is not divided in two small plates, both bolts are connected, then the surface pressure over the handlebar is reduced.
> 
> http://darimo.eu/en/darimo-ix2al-stem



Tavallista työläämpi asennettava, mutta hieno IMO.

----------


## paaton

> Darimolta uutta stemmiä, väittävät olevan erityisesti hiilitangoille optimoitu.
> 
> 
> 
> Tavallista työläämpi asennettava, mutta hieno IMO.



Uitetaan tangon läpi?  Tuossahan sama idea, mitä eastonissa.

----------


## huotah

> Uitetaan tangon läpi?  Tuossahan sama idea, mitä eastonissa.



Uittamalla varmaan juu. Uutta pyörää kasatessa ei mikään temppu, mutta vähän nihkeämpi homma jos haluaa vaihtaa tuon vanhan tilalle ja tangossa on sisäiset vedot, joutuu purkamaan ja pujottelemaan kaiken alusta lähtien uusiksi.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Sitten on Ritcheyn C220, joka ympäröi tangon 220 asteen alueelta. Mulla on noita ollut pari, eikä niissä oikein muuta muistu, kuin vähän hankala asennus. Niissä on kuitenkin ollut hammastusta "face plate":n sisäpinnalla, joten sopivuus kuitutangon kanssa on kysymysmerkki.

----------


## nure

Ritcheyn omistanut ja jos hiemankin jyrkkiä mutkia ja Aero ominaisuuksia niin kyllä saa unohtaa, Newmanin keveimmässä stemmissä sama ongelma. Aika idioottimainen keksintö tuollainen ilman faceplatea oleva stemmi, peräisin jostain mooseksen ajoilta.

----------


## oil

> No mutta kuminpala on mahdollista vaihtaa joten sen on mahdollista irrota 
> 
> Joustava stemmi, hmmm... jotenkin ihan ajatuksenkin tasolla epäillyttävä.



Itsellä on Redshiftin joustava stemmi. Hyvin tyytyväinen olen sen tuomaan pehmeyteen epätasaisilla kovilla alustoilla, tuntuu auttavan epätasaiseksi jäätyneellä kelvilläkin. Redshiftin kuminpalat on jemmassa ohjaustangon irrottamisen takana, ei varmasti putoa reissussa. Hankalampi niitä on vaihtaa kuin tuossa uutuudessa, mutta eipä ole alkusäätöjen jälkeen tarvinnut vaihdella

https://redshiftsports.com/products/...uspension-stem

Lähetetty minun SM-G991B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

> Varsinkin 3T tangoista löytyy googlella paljonkin topikkeja aiheesta (3T handlebar dent/imprint). Esim. tässä tässä yksi ja 3T kommentti ettei ole turvallinen.



No ilmankos se oli niin isossa alessa silloin, kun sen jostain ostin  :Hymy:

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Ritcheyn omistanut ja jos hiemankin jyrkkiä mutkia ja Aero ominaisuuksia niin kyllä saa unohtaa, Newmanin keveimmässä stemmissä sama ongelma. Aika idioottimainen keksintö tuollainen ilman faceplatea oleva stemmi, peräisin jostain mooseksen ajoilta.



Varmaan ollut C260, joka on pitänyt pujottaa. C220:stä ei tarvitse pujottaa. Pulttien kanssa voi olla pientä näpräämistä ja pohdintaa, kun ovat tavanomaisesta poikkeavassa kulmassa.

Mulla on nyt WCS Trail 110-millisenä, että jos tarjoaisi periaatteessa mtb-stemminä vähän enemmän pitoa.

----------


## nure

^Taisi olla, syvältä kuitenkin!

----------


## stenu

> Mulla on nyt WCS Trail 110-millisenä, että jos tarjoaisi periaatteessa mtb-stemminä vähän enemmän pitoa.



Mtb-tankojen kanssa tangon pyöriminen ei ole ongelma, koska niissä ei tule samanlaista vipuvartta kuin droppitangoissa.

----------


## miz

> Uitetaan tangon läpi?  Tuossahan sama idea, mitä eastonissa.



Eikös Eastonissa ole ihan normi face plate, pultit ylhäällä ja alhaalla?
Mulla on yhdessä Syncrosissa tuollainen, siinä tanko paikalleen, pultit ylhäältä ensin kiinni asti ja alemmat momenttiin. Hyvä systeemi kyllä.

Tuossa Darimossa kiinteä lenkki yläpäästä, ei erillistä face platea.

----------


## stenu

^ Paaton varmaan meinasi, että Eastonissa on toiminnallisesti sama systeemi, vaikka toteutus on erilainen. Klampin yläreunasta tulee Eastonin vanhalla systeemillä käytännössä saumaton. Siihen ei mun epäinsinööritaju riitä, että onko sillä oikeasti merkitystä ja että siirtääkö se samanlaista (yli)momenttia käyttäen vaan potentiaalinen kurttaantumiskohdan tangon alapuolelle.

----------


## JohannesP

> No ilmankos se oli niin isossa alessa silloin, kun sen jostain ostin



Harvemmin noista 3T tarvii normihintaa maksaa jos vähän googlettelee tarjouksia. Itse olen pari tankoa ostanut puoleen hintaan . 
Jos olisin ennen ostoa nähnyt poikkileikkauskuvia ja kuinka huonosti noi on palasista liimattu kasaan niin olisi saattanut edullisesta hinnasta huolimatta jäädä kauppaan. Ihan samasta syystä en 3T gg-runkoa ostaisi.

----------


## stenu

Kuvassa muuten varmaan yksi syy siihen, että miksi Zippin SL -stemmissä tangot tahtoo pyöriä. Noi kevennysurat syö tehokkaasti kitkapintaa. Eastonin uudemmissa sekä EA70 että EA90 -stemmeissä näyttäisi googlailun perusteella olevan vastaavat urat myös. Etsinnässä siis kevyt (alumiini)stemmi, jonka klampissa on mahdollisimman iso kitkapinta molemmin puolin.

----------


## paaton

No laitat leveämmällä clampilla olevan stemmin. Mutta totta joo, tuo zipin stemmi näyttää kyllä poikkeuksellisen liukkaalta.

3t stemmissä tuo etuosa näyttää olevan yhtä sileää levyä. Toneille mars.

----------


## JackOja

Mulla taitaa olla tämä (tai vastaava, on vanhempi)

https://eu.ritcheylogic.com/eu_en/wcs-4-axis-84d-stem

Front plate yhtenäinen ja vielä kevyellä hammastuksella, puree hyvin hiilaristongan lakkapintaan  :Hymy: 





> With its unique faceplate design, the Ritchey WCS 4-Axis carefully and confidently holds bars and offers confidence and control no matter the surface

----------


## miz

> ^ Paaton varmaan meinasi, että Eastonissa on toiminnallisesti sama systeemi, vaikka toteutus on erilainen. Klampin yläreunasta tulee Eastonin vanhalla systeemillä käytännössä saumaton. Siihen ei mun epäinsinööritaju riitä, että onko sillä oikeasti merkitystä ja että siirtääkö se samanlaista (yli)momenttia käyttäen vaan potentiaalinen kurttaantumiskohdan tangon alapuolelle.



Juu, ymmärsin. Tarkoitin vaan tuota että Eastonissa (kuten ei mun Syncrossissakaan) tarvitse pujottaa tankoa tuosta reiästä läpi, vaan sen faceplaten saa kiinni tangon päältä. Yläosastaan tuo on sitten ns. saumaton.

----------


## paaton

Kyllä easton tuosta systeemistä suht varma on. Käsittääkseni myös spessu käyttää samaa uusien sl7 stemmien kanssa.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVdNSTKCxEw

Edit: Niin näyttää olevan.

----------


## JackOja

Mullakin jotkut stemmit ovat olleet sellaisia, että ensin ylä- tai alapuoli umpeen ja sitten toisen reunan kiristys momenttiin. Toki se aiempi kiritys myös.

Helpompia ne ovat olleet kuin yleisemmät "kiristä-tasaisesti-pidä-rako-yhtä-leveänä" -tyyppiset.

----------


## stenu

Äkkiseltään, kun vertailin vähän tankoja, niin näyttäisi myös siltä, että useimmat gg-dedikoidut kuitutangot on jonkin verran vastaavia maantietankoja painavampia. Koska en kokenut EC70-maantietangon (vanhempi malli) ja Zipp SL -alutangon välillä mitään olennaista mukavuuseroa, niin saatan päätyä flare-kokeilun kanssa Deda Gravel 100 -tankoon. Siinä on mulle sopivan maltillinen flare, aavistuksen litattu yläosa ja muutenkin mitat vaikuttaisi sopivilta. Painoeroa EC70AX tai vaikka Enven GG-tankoon on ehkä joitain kymmeniä grammoja, millä ei ole mulle merkitystä. Samalla voisin kokeilla Dedan Zero 100 -stemmiä, kun sillä saisi tangon pari astetta alemmas ja sen etulevy näyttäisi olevan tasainen.

Se 3T:n tanko oli kyllä todella mukava ajaa, dropeilta ehkä vähän liiaksikin nuudeli, mutta siis mahdoton yhtälö gg-pyörään ainakin minulle.

----------


## pätkä

Laitoin äsken ostoskoriin Canyon Grizl CF SL 8:n. Muutaman vuoden gravelöinti tauko katkennee heinäkuussa.

----------


## miz

> Kyllä easton tuosta systeemistä suht varma on. Käsittääkseni myös spessu käyttää samaa uusien sl7 stemmien kanssa.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVdNSTKCxEw
> 
> Edit: Niin näyttää olevan.



Jos tämä oli vastaus mulle, niin vastaan vielä, että tuo systeemihän on eri kuin tuossa Darimossa.
Jos Darimossa haluaa vaihtaa stemmiä, niin pitää purkaa kahvat ja teipit pois että saa pujotettua tangon ulos tuosta puolikiinteästä lenkistä.
Eastonilla, Spessulla ja Syncrosilla ei, kun sen faceplaten saa irti ihan normaalisti.

----------


## paaton

Tottakai. Senhän näkee kyllä aivan kuvastakin.

----------


## stenu

Noissa uudemmissakin Eastoneissa näkyy puhuttavan top-lockista, vaikka ne onkin eri näköisiä, kun sun versio. Uskaltaisikohan sitä tollaseen lähteä sit kuitenkin. Vähän ärsyttää, jos pitää röykyissä hidastella, kun ei ole luottoa tangon paikoillaan pysymiseen.

----------


## paaton

> Noissa uudemmissakin Eastoneissa näkyy puhuttavan top-lockista, vaikka ne onkin eri näköisiä, kun sun versio. Uskaltaisikohan sitä tollaseen lähteä sit kuitenkin. Vähän ärsyttää, jos pitää röykyissä hidastella, kun ei ole luottoa tangon paikoillaan pysymiseen.



Joo, niin ne varmasti on. Eli se ylälaita vedetään yhdeksi puuksi, kuten tuo spessun stemmi. 
Uusissa eastoneissa on se hyvä puoli, että garmin mountin saa siihen eteen. Olen itse vaan keräillyt noita vanhoja kalliilla rahalla ebaysta, koska nuo ovat 10asteisia.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Mtb-tankojen kanssa tangon pyöriminen ei ole ongelma, koska niissä ei tule samanlaista vipuvartta kuin droppitangoissa.



Ajattelin lähinnä jäykkyyttä leveämmän mtb-tangon kanssa ja vaikutuin Ritcheyn myyntimiesten jutuista: "...beefed up...extra wide bar clamp...stiffness to  next level...". Leveyttä on hieman vähemmän, kuin saman valmistajan C220:ssä, mutta pultit ovat kuitenkin hieman leveämmällä ja selvästi leveämmällä, kuin Easton EA70:ssä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Piti tutkailla käytössä ollutta Easton EA70 stemmiä. Faceplate on sisäpuolelta vahvasti muotoiltu ja vähän yllättäen paikoitellen kiillottunut, kuin tanko olisi päässyt liikkumaan stemmin sisällä. Samaa kiillotumista näkyy myös itse stemmissä.



Edit: liekö kuitenkin liian kevytrakenteinen vähän painavalle kuskille ja kapeaa leveämmelle tangolle, että olisi notkunut.

----------


## stenu

Näyttää toi vähän Zippiä järkevämmältä, mutta ei tuossakaan kovin kehuttavasti pinta-alaa ole. Alareunan kulumajäljistä voisi ehkä päätellä, että siellä on sitten se stressikohta, joka lopulta kurttaa tangon. Onko tuo ollut kiinni alu- vai kuitutangossa?

----------


## bike futurist

mites olisi joku jämäkkä sprinttistemmi, kuten shimpan pro vibe tai zippin sl sprint?

----------


## K.Kuronen

^^alutangossa, varmaan Easton EA70 AX.

----------


## paaton

Ei tuo easton kurttaa tankoa, ainakaan se vanhempi. Meinasin jo kehua oman 3t aeronovan tangon olevan vahvempi kuin muut 3t:t, mutta googlen mukaan noitakin on mennyt rikki. On siis paukuteltu suht huolella katolleen ja useampiinkin routareikiin. Ei luistoa, eikä jälkeä tangossa. Ja on kiritty tiukkaan kiinni.

Siinä vanhemmassa mallissa ei ole muuten noita kevennyksiä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Piti tutkia myös Ritcheyn joku vähän vanhempi WCS-stemmi, varmaan C220:



Tämäkin on käytetty, mutta sisäpinnalla ei ole jälkiä. Ollut alutangoissa.

----------


## MiikkaL

> Laitoin äsken ostoskoriin Canyon Grizl CF SL 8:n. Muutaman vuoden gravelöinti tauko katkennee heinäkuussa.



Otitko L vai XL? Oon 180 pitkä ja M ehdotti mulle. L lienee liian iso..

----------


## MiikkaL

> Grizl CF SLX 8 (jäykkiksenä) nyt ollut alla parisen kuukautta eikä kyllä ole tullut joustoa ikävä. Yllättävän teknisessä maastossa toimii ihan vakiorenkaillakin erinomaisesti, paljon paremmin kuin esim vanhempi Cannondale SuperX. Jos 90% ajoista olisi normaalia hiekkatietä teknisempää single trackia / juurakkoa niin voisi kuvitella joustokeulasta ehkä hyötyäkin, mutta jos ajelee paljon myös maantietä ja poikkeaa silloin tällöin hiekkateitä vaativampaan maastoon, ei lisäpaino ja huoltokohde ole mielestäni sen arvoista. Alugravelista ei ole kokemuksia, mutta uskoisin että erityisesti maastossa tuo hiilari himppusen lisämukavuutta.



Kiitos vastauksesta! Ehditkö ajaa liukkailla eli ootko hankkinu talvirenkaat ja jos oot niin millaset? Tuliko ostettua Canyonilta pyörän lisäksi jotain pyörään kiinnitettäviä laukkuja?

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Otitko L vai XL? Oon 180 pitkä ja M ehdotti mulle. L lienee liian iso..



Kommentoinpa tähänkin, itse olen 183 ja inseam abt 91 ja usein maastureissa "L" koko on ollut sopiva mutta Canyonin laskuri suositti Grizlin kooossa M ja on kyllä ollut itselle oikein sopiva sekä siirtymillä että erityisesti maastossa. 





> Kiitos vastauksesta! Ehditkö ajaa liukkailla eli ootko hankkinu talvirenkaat ja jos oot niin millaset? Tuliko ostettua Canyonilta pyörän lisäksi jotain pyörään kiinnitettäviä laukkuja?



Pari kertaa tuli eteen hankea/sohjoa lenkkipoluilla eikä kyllä yhtään ollut kyllä pyörä siinä elementissään. Vakiorenkailla oli kyllä yllättävän hyvä pito tällaisessakin kelissä ja selvisin ilman pannuja, kunhan keskittyi siihen että piti ohjaustankoa suorassa eikä koittanut kauheasti kääntyillä mihinkään. 

 Tässä klippi huhtikuulta, vähän kyllä jänskätti että pysyykö käännöksen pystyssä  :Hymy:  

Vaakaputken yläpuolelle otin Canyon LOAD Top Tube Bagin , alapuolelle taas Apidura X Canyon Frame Packin ja satulan alle Canyon LOAD Road Underseat Bagin Joku elmukelmusarja kannattaa myös hankkia suojaamaan arimmat paikat, tämä Ridewrapin Gravel & Road Frame Kit oli ihan hyvä. 

Tuota vaakaputken yläpuolista laukkua en ole pitänyt asennettuna kun Apiduran runkolaukkuun mahtunut todella hyvin kaikki tarvittavat kamat parin tunnin reissuille. Satulalaukkuun saa sitten mahtumaan hyvin tubeless-paikkasarjan, co2-putkilon suuttimineen, pienen monitoimityökalun ja hanskat. Suosittelen kyllä tuota Apiduran laukkua vaikka onkin kallis.  Ulkonäöltäänkin soveltuu pyörään mielestäni hyvin;

----------


## pätkä

> Otitko L vai XL? Oon 180 pitkä ja M ehdotti mulle. L lienee liian iso..



XL, olen 193 pitkä ja M on sulle passeli.

----------


## tinke77

> Otitko L vai XL? Oon 180 pitkä ja M ehdotti mulle. L lienee liian iso..



Ehdottomasti M- koko, ite oon 182 pitkä, 87 inseam. M on miulle just passeli.

----------


## Qilty

> Joo, niin ne varmasti on. Eli se ylälaita vedetään yhdeksi puuksi, kuten tuo spessun stemmi. 
> Uusissa eastoneissa on se hyvä puoli, että garmin mountin saa siihen eteen. Olen itse vaan keräillyt noita vanhoja kalliilla rahalla ebaysta, koska nuo ovat 10asteisia.



Harvoin tullut kateltua sen tarkemmin stemmin kiristystä jos pultteja on 4. Mutta huomasin että mondrakerin xc pyörien stemmit on tuollaisia mitkä pitää ensin ylhäältä kiristää rako pois, luki pienellä "no gap". Varmaan siksi ei oo tullut kateltua kun kaikki on aina pysynyt paikallaan ja ehjinä

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## MiikkaL

Kiitos vastauksista, M:llä mennään! Ja laitetaan ainakin toi runkolaukku samaan tilaukseen..

----------


## marsku

https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-ltd-2x10...1_style?page=1

Onko linkin White mistään kotoisin? GRX-osasarjaa aika edullisesti tarjolla. Tulisi kevyeen sorateiden ajeluun ja maantiepyörä löytyy erikseen.

----------


## hphuhtin

^Tuotahan sitä on monesti suositeltu. Varsin hyvä hintaansa, varsinkin jos on vielä jäljellä kun on joku ale.  Itsellä ehkä ihan vähän tökkii nuo isohkot grx400 kahvat (tulee mieleen että onko vain uudelleennimetty Tiagra 4700).

----------


## Kuminauha

> https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-ltd-2x10...1_style?page=1
> 
> Onko linkin White mistään kotoisin? GRX-osasarjaa aika edullisesti tarjolla. Tulisi kevyeen sorateiden ajeluun ja maantiepyörä löytyy erikseen.



Noin vuosi sitten tuli hommattua kyseinen laitos. Hyvin kyllä palvellut, ei ongelmia. Olen tällä espoon keskuspuiston juurakkopulkujakin mennyt soralenkkien piristykseksi. Alussa ohjainlaakeri löystyi ja se piti kiristää mutta se nyt on aika normaalia uusissa pyörissä.

Hintaansa nähden kyllä oiva valinta. Modernit komponentit eikä tossa suuria heikkouksia ole. Haarukoissa mahtuu pyörimään ainakin 50mm leveä kumi.

Ensimmäinen päivitys on kiekot, noi orkkikset punnitsin ja tulos ~2150g. Ne voi sitten jättää talvikäyttöön nastoille, niinkuin itse tein.

 Jos laadukkaampaa joskus halajaa, niin osat voi siirtää "parempaan" runkoon.

----------


## nure

^Ehkä hieman yliampuva tuo määritelmä "moderni" 2x10:stä. Kun putkiosat ja kiekota vaihtaa niin olisiko vaihtoehtona sijoittaa hieman enemmän että vaihdon tarvetta ei olisi?
Siis onkos tuo 2150g. pelkkien kiekkojen paino? Siis aivan järkyttävät, helposti saa kyllä puoli kiloa pois.

----------


## leecher

Kampisuosituksia Grail CF:n? Hakusessa hiukan kevyemmät kuitukammet 1x12 voimansiirrolle. Katselin spekseistä että pitäisi olla wide mallia? Muhvi ilmeisesti leveämpää mallia. Nyt on kiinni nämä https://www.sram.com/en/sram/models/fc-riv-1w-d1

----------


## Kuminauha

> ^Ehkä hieman yliampuva tuo määritelmä "moderni" 2x10:stä. Kun putkiosat ja kiekota vaihtaa niin olisiko vaihtoehtona sijoittaa hieman enemmän että vaihdon tarvetta ei olisi?
> Siis onkos tuo 2150g. pelkkien kiekkojen paino? Siis aivan järkyttävät, helposti saa kyllä puoli kiloa pois.



Nojuu, "moderni" nyt voi vähän olla niin ja näin. On kuitenkin siinä mielessä moderni, että on nykyaikaiset runkostandardit ja voimansiirtokin nyt se GRX "pikkuveli" sentään. Jarrut tehokkaat ja huolettomat. 

Kiekot tosiaan aika ankkurit, itsekin sen ~500g säästin noin 500€ investoinnilla DT swissin 1600 sarjan kiekkoihin. 1€/g, ei paha. Orkkiskiekot on nastarenkaita palvelemassa.

Paino tosiaan pelkistä kiekoista:

 


Esittäisin haasteen löytää vastaavaa pyörää alle 2000€, tolla kiekkopäivitykselläkin white on siinä 1700€ tuntumassa. Esim Canyon Grail 7 on sen 1849€ ja siinä 2x11s voimansiirto, jossa siinäkin takavaihtajan isoimman rattaan limitti on 36T, eli siinäkin 1x konversio 4xT takapakalle vaatisi takavaihtajan uusimista.

----------


## Qilty

> Kampisuosituksia Grail CF:n? Hakusessa hiukan kevyemmät kuitukammet 1x12 voimansiirrolle. Katselin spekseistä että pitäisi olla wide mallia? Muhvi ilmeisesti leveämpää mallia. Nyt on kiinni nämä https://www.sram.com/en/sram/models/fc-riv-1w-d1



Ei tarvii olla wide. Mä ostin sen normaalin levyisen rival tehokammen kun kaikki widet oli loppu, ei ongelmia.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Ei tarvii olla wide. Mä ostin sen normaalin levyisen rival tehokammen kun kaikki widet oli loppu, ei ongelmia.
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



En ole yhtään perehtynyt tuohon uuteen road-wide keskiöön. Mutta tuntuisi oudolta, että tuodaan myyntiin oma road-wide keskiö ja siihen kammet, niin että ne kävisivät edelleen vanhojen kanssa yhteen.

Nopeesti ajateltuna kuvittelisi tuon dub wide keskiön olevan vähän leveämpi ulkomitoiltaan mitä normaalin. Pitäisi googlailla...

----------


## paaton

https://www.sram.com/globalassets/do...bility-map.pdf

Tuolla on mittoja. Normaalilla road keskiöllä laitetaan 2.5mm enemmän rikkoja puolelleen wide kammille. En kyllä tuosta saa selvää, onko se wide-keskiö sitten tuon 5mm leveämpi ulkoa. Tosin voihan siellä canyonissa olla se road versio paikallaan.

Edit: siis voihan se olla, ettei koko road-wide keskiötä ole edes olemassa. On vaan nimetty sellaiseksi ja mitoitus on täsmälleen normaalia vastaava.

Noin se taitaisi kuvien mukaan olla. Wide keskiön mukana tulee varmaan kasa spcareita, muuten sama kuin normaali.

----------


## jalkkis

> Nojuu, "moderni" nyt voi vähän olla niin ja näin. On kuitenkin siinä mielessä moderni, että on nykyaikaiset runkostandardit ja voimansiirtokin nyt se GRX "pikkuveli" sentään. Jarrut tehokkaat ja huolettomat. 
> 
> Kiekot tosiaan aika ankkurit, itsekin sen ~500g säästin noin 500€ investoinnilla DT swissin 1600 sarjan kiekkoihin. 1€/g, ei paha. Orkkiskiekot on nastarenkaita palvelemassa.
> 
> Paino tosiaan pelkistä kiekoista:
> 
>  
> 
> 
> Esittäisin haasteen löytää vastaavaa pyörää alle 2000€, tolla kiekkopäivitykselläkin white on siinä 1700€ tuntumassa. Esim Canyon Grail 7 on sen 1849€ ja siinä 2x11s voimansiirto, jossa siinäkin takavaihtajan isoimman rattaan limitti on 36T, eli siinäkin 1x konversio 4xT takapakalle vaatisi takavaihtajan uusimista.



... ja DTSwissin 1800-sarjalaisia saa 3xx hintaan ja setillä painoa 1667gr. 

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Föhn

> Kampisuosituksia Grail CF:n? Hakusessa hiukan kevyemmät kuitukammet 1x12 voimansiirrolle. Katselin spekseistä että pitäisi olla wide mallia? Muhvi ilmeisesti leveämpää mallia. Nyt on kiinni nämä https://www.sram.com/en/sram/models/fc-riv-1w-d1



Sramin red kammet. Painoa se 340g ja siihen päälle vaikka alugearin NW-ratas. Tai joku muu sopiva. Alugearin 44 hampainen painaa sen sata grammaa joten melkoisen kevyehkö setti olisi tuollaisena esimerkkinä.

----------


## paaton

> Sramin red kammet. Painoa se 340g ja siihen päälle vaikka alugearin NW-ratas. Tai joku muu sopiva. Alugearin 44 hampainen painaa sen sata grammaa joten melkoisen kevyehkö setti olisi tuollaisena esimerkkinä.



Jos tuo keskiö menee niinkuin arvelin, niin nämä kyllä käyvät. Ketjulinja tulee sitten vaan hieman sisempään. Riippuu varman rungosta ja käytettävästä rattaasta onko tuo huonmpi vai parempi. 2x sydeemeissä nykyrungot ovat ainakin suht penaalista, kun ketjulle ei ole enää tilaa tippua keskiön päälle.

----------


## leecher

Noita Red kampia juurikin mietiskelin, mutta hankalasti löytyy tosiaan spkeksejä yhteensopivuudesta tuon ”wide” merkinnän kanssa. 
Tehokammet on kyllä nykyään halpoja kun muistelee mitä tuli maksettua joskus ekasta wattimittarista!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

Tuo kannattaa selvitellä, mutta äkkiä tutkimalla se wide merkintä tarkoittaa ainostaan pidempää akselia, eli keskiö pysyisi samana. Todennäköisesti WIDE merkinnällä olevassa keskiöpaketissa tulee rikat mukana.

----------


## petev

> ... ja DTSwissin 1800-sarjalaisia saa 3xx hintaan ja setillä painoa 1667gr. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Onko tuosta painosta faktaa, interwebbi sanoo, että lähempänä 1900gr olisi paino

----------


## duris

^ P1800 painaa tuon 1667g eli maantiekiekot. Vähän on kapeat graveliin ja hölmöä verrata painoa leveämpiin G-, C- ja E-sarjalaisiin.

----------


## Qilty

> Tuo kannattaa selvitellä, mutta äkkiä tutkimalla se wide merkintä tarkoittaa ainostaan pidempää akselia, eli keskiö pysyisi samana. Todennäköisesti WIDE merkinnällä olevassa keskiöpaketissa tulee rikat mukana.



Miksei se nyt mene jakeluun että samaan pyörään laitoin normaalin pituisella akselilla olevan tehokammen? Se keskiö ei ole yhtään leveämpi. Eiköhän nuo road wide kammet ole tullut niitä graveleita varten mihin mahtuu oikeasti leveä rengas.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## jalkkis

> Onko tuosta painosta faktaa, interwebbi sanoo, että lähempänä 1900gr olisi paino



Aivan, oikaisin sen verran, että mielessä oli oma E-sarja: E 1800 SPLINE - Günstiger Rennrad Laufradsatz | DT Swiss

Se ei taida olla varsinaisesti Graveliin. G-sarja on joo painavampi 1895gr.

----------


## Qilty

Tuossa.
Ehkä jossain grizlissä vois olla että ratas ottaa chainstayhin perus road kammilla

Edit. Olipas siitä iloa kun tekstit meni suttuun. 
https://www.sram.com/en/service/models/pm-riv-assy-d1

Tuolta "axs components compatibility map"
Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Miksei se nyt mene jakeluun että samaan pyörään laitoin normaalin pituisella akselilla olevan tehokammen? Se keskiö ei ole yhtään leveämpi. Eiköhän nuo road wide kammet ole tullut niitä graveleita varten mihin mahtuu oikeasti leveä rengas.
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Äläs nyt innostu taas. On sillä road widella käyttöä ihan normaaleissakin pyörissä, esim just 2x sydeemeissä tulee äkkiä vastaan isomman rattaan koko.

Keskiön pitää tietystikkin olla leveämpi, jos kammetkin ovat ja toisinpäin. Srami näyttää hoitaneen tuon vaan rikoilla.

----------


## Qilty

Niinkun ne esim on lähes kaikissa maastokammissa hoidettu jo vuosikaudet, joihinkin keskiöihin ei tule spacereita ja toisiin sitte pinokaupalla. Erikseen sitten ne kammet missä on irtoakseli, niitä on sit useampaa pituutta.

Grail cf tapauksessa(pf86.5) Sram road kampiin tulee 3mm prikka vetopuolelle. Road wide kampiin tulee 5mm vetopuolelle ja 2.5mm vasemmalle. Itse laitoin vaan tuon 2.5mm kun esijännityksen säädöllä hoitaa loput.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

Joo, mutta nyt srami kaupittelee erikseen wide keskiötä. Äkkinäinen voisi tuosta päätellä, että tuo eroaa jollain tapaa vakiosta. Eli leveyden osalta.

Mutta case closed. Bike-compenentsin sivuilta löytyikin hyvät kuvat. Eli sama keskiö rikkoja lukuunottamatta.

----------


## leecher

> Miksei se nyt mene jakeluun että samaan pyörään laitoin normaalin pituisella akselilla olevan tehokammen? Se keskiö ei ole yhtään leveämpi. Eiköhän nuo road wide kammet ole tullut niitä graveleita varten mihin mahtuu oikeasti leveä rengas.
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Kiitos. Selväksi tuli 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nure

^R2:ssa hyvä valikoima rattaita. Myös kannattaa miettiä ovaali vaihtoehtojakin.

----------


## Föhn

> Kiitos. Selväksi tuli 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ja jossei ketjulinja mätsää niin SRAM myy kyllä prikkapussin jolla linjan saa suoraan. Mutta suosittelen edelleen noita red d1 kampia. Kasipulttisena ratas siihen niin pysyy painokin kurissa.

----------


## nure

^Kasipulttisten valikoima suppea ja vahva veikkaus että häipyy markkinoilta. Kolme pulttinen toimii mainiosti ja valikoimaa löytyy. Jos keskiön vaihtaa niin löytyy muitakin kampia samaan hintaluokkaan yhdelle rattaalle.

----------


## paaton

> ^Kasipulttisten valikoima suppea ja vahva veikkaus että häipyy markkinoilta. Kolme pulttinen toimii mainiosti ja valikoimaa löytyy. Jos keskiön vaihtaa niin löytyy muitakin kampia samaan hintaluokkaan yhdelle rattaalle.



Siis meinaat oikeasti, että srami lopettaa oman uudemman spiderin valmistuksen ja siirtyy takaisin vanhaan? 8-pulttisen käyttöön on syynsä tehomittareiden kanssa.

Mulla on taas vahva veikkaus, että muutkin siirtyvät kasipulttiseen, kun patentti vapautuu. Eli tottakai se valikoima on suppea, koska muut eivät saa sitä valmistaa.

Haloo.

----------


## Föhn

Kasipultti on parasta mitä nyt on vähään aikaan tapahtunut markkinoilla. Mutta tosiaan, rattaiden valmistajia löytyy sen yhden käden laskutavalla mutta sehän riitää mikäli valikoimaaa piisaa. Nämä kevennysrattaat on vaan luokattoman huonoa laatua. Garbarukin polkee alle vuodessa vaihtokuntoon. Että sikäli huoltokulut nousee jos sattuu olemaan penninvartija. Ja polkee sen 10k vuodessa.

----------


## nure

Garbaruk ja Absolute olleet käytössä, nyt XX1:n oma. Loppupeleissä sen verran halpaa kamaa jos kauden kestää. Tuo kasipultti on taas yksi hämmentäjä,  paremmuudesta tiedä mutta nyt jo melkein joka valmistajalla oma DM standardi.

----------


## kosminen

> ... ja DTSwissin 1800-sarjalaisia saa 3xx hintaan ja setillä painoa 1667gr. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Dt:n 370 navoilla se tehdassetti painaa vähän päälle 1900g (24 pinnaa)

----------


## kosminen

> ... ja DTSwissin 1800-sarjalaisia saa 3xx hintaan ja setillä painoa 1667gr. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla







> Dt:n 370 navoilla se tehdassetti painaa vähän päälle 1900g (24 pinnaa)



Argh, tämä oli jo moneen kertaan käsitelty...

----------


## Qilty

> Joo, mutta nyt srami kaupittelee erikseen wide keskiötä. Äkkinäinen voisi tuosta päätellä, että tuo eroaa jollain tapaa vakiosta. Eli leveyden osalta.
> 
> Mutta case closed. Bike-compenentsin sivuilta löytyikin hyvät kuvat. Eli sama keskiö rikkoja lukuunottamatta.



Ihan kun keskiöasiat ei olis ollut tarpeeksi epäselviä tähän mennessä, niin vielä sotketaan tollasella mikä ei sitten kuitenkaan ole uusi standardi

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Kasipultti on parasta mitä nyt on vähään aikaan tapahtunut markkinoilla.



Kasipultti, taas joku uusi keksintö josta en ollutkaan kuullut. Eikö ne suorakiinnitys rattaat ollut ennen kiinni kolmella ruuvilla?

----------


## nure

^Kyllä mutta insinööreillä aika tuli pitkäksi ja jotain uutta keksittävä.

----------


## Dejavu

Moi

Pohdiskelin toisessa ketjussa ensimmäisen gravel pyörän hankintaa, jossa Kona rove DL oli ykkösvaihtoehto teräsrungon takia, mutta empimään jäin sen jarruja. Teräsrunko + 650B/47 pehmeä ainakin kruisailla. 

Onko kenelläkään kokemuksia Canyonin Grail 7 etapista ja kertoa siitä hyviä ja huonoja puolia? Sain suosituksen toisessa ketjussa parantaa ajotuntumaa Canyonin paremmalla satulatolpalla, mutta eroaako ajotuntuma 700C/40 alumiinirungolla merkittävästi tuosta Konan setupista?

----------


## nure

Et täällä sen kummempia vastauksia saa. Vaihtoehdoksi kannattaa ottaa Rove LTD jossa jo kuitukeula ja täys Shimano sarja hydraulisilla jarruilla. Lisäksi satulatolppia löytyy muiltakin valmistajilta.

----------


## Divi

Näitä on kokolailla mahdoton spekuloida kokeilematta, kun putkien seinämävahvuudet ja runkojen geometriat vaihtelee. Teräsrungosta voi tehdä tosi jäykän ja epämukavan, ja vastaavasti alumiinirungosta jossain määrin joustavan.

----------


## JKO17

Ohessa ihan hyvä läpileikkaus 2022 graveleista.
Aika laajalla skaalalla testattu ja pääosin malliston yläpäästä.
Poimin erikseen taulukon jossa mallit lueteltu, osasarjat,kiekot paino ja hinta 



https://granfondo-cycling.com/the-be...l-bike-review/



Modell
Groupset
Wheelset
Weight
Price

3T Exploro Ultra
(Click for review)
SRAM Force eTap AXS mit XX1 Eagle AXS-Schaltwerk
3T Discus 45|40 LTD
8.47 kg [56]
€ 8.199

BMC URS LT ONE
(Click for review)
SRAM Force eTap AXS mit X01 Eagle AXS-Schaltwerk
CRD-400 SL Carbon
9.52 kg [L]
€ 7.999

Cannondale SuperSix EVO SE
(Click for review)
SRAM Rival eTap AXS
DT Swiss CR1600 SPLINE
8.72 kg [56]
€ 4.999

Canyon Grizl CF SLX 8 eTap Suspension
(Click for review)
SRAM Force eTap AXS XPLR
Reynolds ATR
9.42 kg [M]
€ 4.999

Cervélo Áspero GRX Di2
(Click for review)
Shimano GRX RX815 Di2
Reserve 32
8.37 kg [58]
€ 6.699

CUBE Nuroad C:62 SLT (Click for review)
SRAM Force eTap AXS XPLR
NEWMEN ADVANCED SL X.R.25
8.04 kg [56]
€ 3.699

Curve Kevin of Steel III
(Click for review)
Shimano GRX RX815 Di2
ENVE G27
10.55 kg [L]
€ 5.500

Falkenjagd Aristos R
(Click for review)
Campagnolo EKAR
Parapera
9.00 kg [L]
€ 8.484

Felt Breed 20
(Click for review)
SRAM Force 1
Devox WheelRDS.A0 GXA
9.47 kg [56]
€ 2.649

FOCUS ATLAS 6.8
(Click for review)
Shimano GRX RX600
DT Swiss E 1800 SPLINE 32
10.65 kg [L]
€ 2.199

GIANT Revolt Advanced 0
(Click for review)
Shimano GRX RX810
GIANT CXR 2 Disc Carbon
8.76 kg [ML]
€ 3.999

OPEN WI.DE.
(Click for review)
SRAM Force eTap AXS mit XX1 Eagle AXS-Schaltwerk
ENVE AG28
8.34 kg [L]
€ 7.600

Ridley Kanzo Fast
(Click for review)
Campagnolo EKAR
Campagnolo Shamal Carbon C21 CB
8.24 kg [M]
€ 5.399

ROSE BACKROAD EKAR LTD
(Click for review)
Campagnolo EKAR
Campagnolo Shamal Carbon C21 CB
8.39 kg [57]
€ 5.599

SCOTT Addict Gravel Tuned
(Click for review)
SRAM RED eTap AXS XPLR
DT Swiss GRC1400 SPLINE
8.12 kg [L]
€ 8.999

Specialized S-Works Crux
(Click for review)
SRAM RED eTap AXS XPLR
Roval Terra CLX
7.15 kg [56]
€ 12.800

Stelbel Nina XCr
(Click for review)
Campagnolo EKAR
Campagnolo Shamal Carbon C21 CB
8.92 kg [Custom]
€ 8.100

Storck GRIX.2 Platinum
(Click for review)
SRAM Force eTap AXS XPLR
DT Swiss GRC1400 SPLINE
8.18 kg [M]
€ 6.299

Wilier Rave SLR
(Click for review)
SRAM Force eTap AXS XPLR
Miche Carbo Graff
7.70 kg [L]
€ 8.400




Ø 8.74 kg
Ø € 6.454

----------


## hphuhtin

> https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-ltd-2x10...1_style?page=1
> 
> Onko linkin White mistään kotoisin? GRX-osasarjaa aika edullisesti tarjolla. Tulisi kevyeen sorateiden ajeluun ja maantiepyörä löytyy erikseen.



Nyt toi muuten olisi sen -15% eli 1104€.

----------


## JKO17

Pinarello Grevil F, pure race machine. 
Uusimmassa cyclingtipsin nerd alertissa suolattiin aika pahasti po. geometria (race) sekä oikeastaan koko pinarellojen ostajakunta
Geometria mm 58:ssa reach 390 ja stack 609




https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/bi...evil-f-review/

----------


## plr

Grevil F on juuri sitä mitä sorapyörältä haetaan: kisamainen geometria, aero, integroitu, mahtuvat leveät renkaat. Ulkonäöstä viisi tähteä. Tuohon vielä 2x ja aerokiekot, niin siinäpä olisi pyörä. Hintaa on kyllä reippaasti.

----------


## Föhn

Rouva on alkanut kyselee tuosta explörön ultrasta. Että mitä osat maksaisi jos vaikka löhettäis retkeilee. Tuntuu elävän jotain bikepacking buumia. Ja siis osat on valmiina täällä joten runkona se pitäisi vaan ostaa sekä renkaat

----------


## ViP

> Grevil F on juuri sitä mitä sorapyörältä haetaan: kisamainen geometria, aero, integroitu, mahtuvat leveät renkaat. Ulkonäöstä viisi tähteä. Tuohon vielä 2x ja aerokiekot, niin siinäpä olisi pyörä. Hintaa on kyllä reippaasti.



Itsellä just päinvastaiset fiilikset  :Leveä hymy:  Liian korkea stack - varsinkaan kisaamiseen, ruman näköinen ja niin kallis, ettei sillä oikein kehtaisi kaatua.

----------


## JKO17

Foxcompista Turusta löytyy 54 ja 56 kokoisena

lisäys: siis tuo explörö

----------


## Dejavu

Onkohan kuitu Grizl järkevämpi hankinta, (Grizl CF 7 etap) kun alumiini Grail (Grail 7 etap) sekalaiseen ajoon eri alustoilla? Kuitu Grailia en halua ohjaamon takia. 

Lähteny budjetti vähän keulimaan alkuperäisestä Rove DL:stä, mut en jaksa ostaa vuoden päästä uutta pyörää vaan mielellään kerralla sellaisen, jolla ajaa vuosia. 

Tarvitseeko nykypyörissä ”pelätä” kuidun kestävyyttä? Uskaltaako niillä työntää huoletta myös vaikeampaa maastoa tarvittaessa? 

Grizl ei varmaan asfaltilla rullaa niin hyvin, kun Grail vakio renkailla (40mm vs 45mm), mutta Grizl etuna, että mahtuu myös 50mm tarvittaessa. Geometriahan noissa on aika sama.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Onkohan kuitu Grizl järkevämpi hankinta, (Grizl CF 7 etap) kun alumiini Grail (Grail 7 etap) sekalaiseen ajoon eri alustoilla? Kuitu Grailia en halua ohjaamon takia. 
> 
> Lähteny budjetti vähän keulimaan alkuperäisestä Rove DL:stä, mut en jaksa ostaa vuoden päästä uutta pyörää vaan mielellään kerralla sellaisen, jolla ajaa vuosia. 
> 
> Tarvitseeko nykypyörissä ”pelätä” kuidun kestävyyttä? Uskaltaako niillä työntää huoletta myös vaikeampaa maastoa tarvittaessa? 
> 
> Grizl ei varmaan asfaltilla rullaa niin hyvin, kun Grail vakio renkailla (40mm vs 45mm), mutta Grizl etuna, että mahtuu myös 50mm tarvittaessa. Geometriahan noissa on aika sama.



Osta vaan kerralla mieleinen. Se tulee loppupeleissä kuitenkin halvemmaksi, vaikka hetkellisesti voi tuntua pahalta. Itse jos jostain syystä ostaisin canyonin, niin ottaisin grizlin juurikin tuon ohjaamon takia. Oli toi grailin ohjaamo kuinka hyvä ja mukava, niin uskon että se alkaisi ärsyttämään jossain vaiheessa itseäni ja taas oltaisiin pyöräkaupoilla. On se vaan niin typerän näköinen viritys. Livenä vielä rumempi kuin kuvissa.

Kuitu kyllä kestää rajuakin käyttöä, joten pyörä alle ja kovaa ajoa.

----------


## nure

Kiekkoja saa lisää, toiset leveämmillä ja karkeamilla, toiset maantierenkailla, jotkut keveämmät ja esim. 28mm GP5tonniset alle.

----------


## JKO17

Molemmat noista Canyoneista "järkeviä" hankintoja. Rapiat tonnilla kuiturunko, erilainen satulatolppa ja paremmin "brändätyt" dt swissit.
Pyörien nopeudessa ei ole mitään eroja Canyonin markkinoinnin väitteistä huolimatta, jos mennään samoilla kiekoilla ja renkailla.

 Olet varmaan oikeassa että asfaltilla vakiorengastuksella grizl on jopa havaittavissa määrin hitaampi jos siinä on edelleen 45 mm g-one bitet.

Noista ostaisin grizlin ja vaihtaisin renkaat 35-40 mm  hyvin rullaaviin,  esim. terra speed tai strada bianca pro

----------


## Dejavu

Thanks kommenteista. 

Grizl näyttää saatavuutta syyskuulle. Talviajot ei kiinnosta, joten onko järkevämpää odottaa ensi vuoden malleja ja iskeä tilaus sisään, kun ne julkaistaan? Missähän vaiheessa yleensä seuraavan kauden laitteet julkaistaan? Hinnat varmaan tosin jatkavat nousua.

----------


## miz

> Thanks kommenteista. 
> 
> Grizl näyttää saatavuutta syyskuulle. Talviajot ei kiinnosta, joten onko järkevämpää odottaa ensi vuoden malleja ja iskeä tilaus sisään, kun ne julkaistaan? Missähän vaiheessa yleensä seuraavan kauden laitteet julkaistaan? Hinnat varmaan tosin jatkavat nousua.



No eihän syyskuussa vielä talvi ole? Syksyllähän monesti on hienoja ajokelejä vaikka kuinka pitkälle.
Tuo on niin tuore malli, että vahvasti epäilen että mikään oleellinen ei muutu, värit tietty.

Odotuksen järkevyyshän riippuu siitä että haluatko ajaa tänä vuonna vai et. Hinnoissa ei kyllä kauheasti olla joustettu alaspäin lähivuosina..

----------


## paaton

Gravell kausihan alkaa syyskuusta.

----------


## pätkä

> Thanks kommenteista. 
> 
> Grizl näyttää saatavuutta syyskuulle. Talviajot ei kiinnosta, joten onko järkevämpää odottaa ensi vuoden malleja ja iskeä tilaus sisään, kun ne julkaistaan? Missähän vaiheessa yleensä seuraavan kauden laitteet julkaistaan? Hinnat varmaan tosin jatkavat nousua.



Huomioi myös, että noi myydään loppuun nopeasti. Jos nyt saatavuus on syyskuussa niin jo ensi viikolla voi tilanne olla toinen. Jos tilaat nyt niin kaupan voi perua myöhemmin. Tsekkaa perumisehdot Canyonin sivulta.

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/custome...g/?mode=change

Toimitus voi myös aikaistua. Mun CF SL 8 on aikaistunut parilla viikolla heinäkuun alkuun.

----------


## Dejavu

Pyörien kohdalla lukee tulossa pian ja elokuu tai syyskuu. Lukee vain ilmoita minulle, eli ei voi lisätä ostoskoriin. Mitä toi nyt sit tarkoittaa, tulee myyntiin silloin vai toimitus silloin?

Vielä pitäisi päättää toi voimansiirto. 1 vai 2 eturatasta, eroaakohan ton sähköisen huolto hirveästi esim shimanon GRX:stä? Ja luotettavuus.

----------


## nure

Itsellä täysjäykässa XX1 AXS ja ei sen enempää huoltoa vaadi kuin mikään muukaan vaihtaja, toimii hyvin ja tarkasti.

----------


## pätkä

> Pyörien kohdalla lukee tulossa pian ja elokuu tai syyskuu. Lukee vain ilmoita minulle, eli ei voi lisätä ostoskoriin. Mitä toi nyt sit tarkoittaa, tulee myyntiin silloin vai toimitus silloin?
> 
> Vielä pitäisi päättää toi voimansiirto. 1 vai 2 eturatasta, eroaakohan ton sähköisen huolto hirveästi esim shimanon GRX:stä? Ja luotettavuus.



Muistaakseni on niin, että jos pyörää ei ole varastossa niin se on tilattavissa aikaisintaan 8 viikkoa aikaisemmin eli syyskuun fillarin voi tilata heinäkuun alussa. Tätä en muistanut aiemmassa viestissäni. Kannattaa tilata sähköpostiin ilmoitus.

----------


## Divi

Canyon päivittää saldot maanantaisin, ja pyöriä tulee ostettavaksi aina muutamia kappaleita sitä mukaa kun saavat komponentteja.
Kannattaa maanantaisin kärkkyä onko tilattavissa, sähköpostiin jos tilaa ilmoituksen niin se tulee tiistaina ja yleensä pyörä on sillon jo myyty.

Ja tämä sama rumba tuntuu olevan uusien mallienkin kanssa, ilmestyvät julkaisun yhteydessä sivuille mutta saatavuus on jossain kaukaisuudessa.

----------


## simtee

> Pyörien kohdalla lukee tulossa pian ja elokuu tai syyskuu. Lukee vain ilmoita minulle, eli ei voi lisätä ostoskoriin. Mitä toi nyt sit tarkoittaa, tulee myyntiin silloin vai toimitus silloin?







> Vielä pitäisi päättää toi voimansiirto. 1 vai 2 eturatasta, eroaakohan ton sähköisen huolto hirveästi esim shimanon GRX:stä? Ja luotettavuus.



Oma Grail CF toimittaa sekä gravelin että maantiepyörän virkaa kahdella kiekko/rengassetillä. Tähän käyttöön 2-eturatasta on passeli, on riittävän lyhyttä ja pitkää välitystä tarjolla suht pienillä väleillä. Muutenkin tykkään ko. fillarista tosi paljon, maastureiden kanssa kaverina 40mm gravelkumit ovat riittävät ja maantielle edessä 28mm ja takana 32mm GP5000.

Edit.  Ihan nättikin tämä Grailin runko ohjaamoinen on omaan silmään  :Hymy:

----------


## Dejavu

Vaikea päättää SRAM etap 1by ja GRX 2by välillä. Eikös toi SRAM (10-44t cassette with 40t chainring) ole aika hyvä? Vai onko GRX 2by safetympi valinta, jos haluaa, että on reserviä (maantie-ajot, bikepacking tms..)? Onko lisäksi totta, että Canyonilta ostettaessa vaihteistot eivät ole säädetty valmiiksi? Yllättävän monessa GRX Canyonin arvostelussa on todettu, että säädöt ollut päin persettä.

----------


## Qilty

> Vaikea päättää SRAM etap 1by ja GRX 2by välillä. Eikös toi SRAM (10-44t cassette with 40t chainring) ole aika hyvä? Vai onko GRX 2by safetympi valinta, jos haluaa, että on reserviä (maantie-ajot, bikepacking tms..)? Onko lisäksi totta, että Canyonilta ostettaessa vaihteistot eivät ole säädetty valmiiksi? Yllättävän monessa GRX Canyonin arvostelussa on todettu, että säädöt ollut päin persettä.



Mä olen ainakin ajanut tyytyväisenä kaikki ajot (soraa, maastoa, maantietä ja bikepacking reissun)Rival Etapilla 40t/10-44t. Kadenssi loppuu omalta kohdalta jossain lähellä 60kmh vauhtia, sillon taitaa olla 110+rpm. Tuokin korjaantuis napsun isommalla eturattaalla. Ja joo, on siinä muutama kohta missä vaihteiden hypyt sais olla pienempiä, mut silti ajan mielummin 1x systeemillä.

Eikä niitä tarvinnut säätää uutena eikä sen jälkeen, ainakaan vielä.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Nikkke

> Onko lisäksi totta, että Canyonilta ostettaessa vaihteistot eivät ole säädetty valmiiksi? Yllättävän monessa GRX Canyonin arvostelussa on todettu, että säädöt ollut päin persettä.



Itselläni ainakin säädöt viimesen päälle. Viime syksynä hankittu GRX eikä tähän päivään mennessä ole tarvinut tehdä voimansiirron säädöille mitään.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Onko lisäksi totta, että Canyonilta ostettaessa vaihteistot eivät ole säädetty valmiiksi?



Nyt hölmö ja kärjistetty kysymys. Mitä väliä sillä, eikö joka pyöräilijä osaa säätää vaihteensa kohdalleen? Ihan kuin valittaisi että renkaissa oli väärät paineet?   :Hymy:

----------


## Firlefanz

Hymiö on paikallaan. 

Esitän vastapainoksi kysymyksen: kuka on arvellut osaavansa säätää vaihteet kohdalleen, kunan ensin hakee netistä ohjeet ja katsoo vielä videonkin, mutta joutunut sitten toteamaan ettei homma ollutkaan aivan _niin_ yksinkertaista silloin kun aikaisempaa kokemusta ei ole?

Nostan käteni ensimmäisenä ylös.


(Vaan olisihan se hienoa kun tarvitsisi vain tehdä ensin A ja sitten katsoa mittarista lukemaa ja sitten B ja niin edelleen. Omalla asteikollani rengaspaineiden tarkastamisen tai presta-venttiilin salaisuuksiin perehtymisen ja vaihteiden säädön väliin mahtuu mm. renkaiden vaihtaminen, jarrupalojen vaihto ja jarrujen säätö...)



PS Mutta onhan se jotenki nurinkurista että fillaria myydään muiden valttien ohessa sillä tiedolla ja myyjän lupauksella että ostajan tarvitsee tehdä vain erikseen mainitut asiat ennen kuin pyörä on ajokuntoinen ja se sitten toimitetaankin vaihtett säätämättöminä - kun mainittua pidetään niin helppona ja yksinkertaisena että sen osaavat kaikki ja että se myös käy kaikilta.

----------


## Dejavu

> Nyt hölmö ja kärjistetty kysymys. Mitä väliä sillä, eikö joka pyöräilijä osaa säätää vaihteensa kohdalleen? Ihan kuin valittaisi että renkaissa oli väärät paineet?



Lähinnä se, että millainen kuva asiakkaalle jää yrityksestä/brändistä. 3ke pyörässä oletan, että se ajokunnossa kokoamisen jälkeen ja se toimitetaan säädettynä. Useammat tollaiset arviot, kyllä viestii joko liiallisesta kiireestä  tehtaalla tai sit asiakas ei kiinnosta tarpeeksi, että nähtäis vaivaa viimeistelyyn. Kyse ei oo siitä, että osaako ne säädöt tehdä itse vai eikö osaa.

----------


## tinke77

Meidän talouteen on ostettu 5 canyonia, kaikki ovat olleet hyvin säädöissään.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Viime viikolla tuli Grizl CF SL7. Etuvaihtaja ihan päin persettä, takavaihtaja säädöissään. Muutenkin koottu vähän miten sattuu. Esim. satulan pulttien vastakappaleet ei olleet kohdallaan. 

Tämä on viides Canyoni mikä on tullut paketista otettua ja eka joka oli näin päin persettä koottu ja säädetty.

Kyllä mä vuosi sitten tulleen Ultimatenkin etuvaihtajan rajoitinta varttikierroksen kiristin, vaikka se olisi varmasti mennyt tehtaan säädöilläkin. Siinä välissä tuli yksi sähköpyörä kasattua ja siinä ei ollut valittamista. Etuvaihtaja on hankala.

----------


## nure

Joka tapauksessa vaihteiden säätö ihan samanlaista perushommaa kuin renkaiden pumppaaminen. 

Dejavu,  välitykset lienee kuskista kiinni ja joka tapauksessa kulutustavaraa. Osta mieleinen ja ainoa olennainen seikka loppupeleissä on rungon oikea koko!

----------


## jalkkis

Kyllähän tekemisessä paistaa kiire. Mulle tuli BD:stä Radon. Takavaihtaja oli ok mutta etuvaihtaja oli irti ja muutenkin säädöt oli ihan ketuillaan (lue täysin säätämättä). Asennusrasvaa levitelty vähän muuallekin kuin mihin olis tarvinnut. Muutama kolhukin oli, tosin komponenteissa kohdissa, joista ne ei näy.

Mutta sai pyörän alle n. 4 viikossa tilausnapin painamisesta.

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Joka tapauksessa vaihteiden säätö ihan samanlaista perushommaa kuin renkaiden pumppaaminen.



Olet pihalla kuin lumiukko. Just frendi esitteli di2 etuvaihtajan säätöjä. On mekaanista ja digitaalista rajoitinta. Se takavaihtajakin on aivan erillainen kuin ennen. Varsinkin di2 säätöihin ei tarvitse koskea ikinä, jos ne on säädetty oikein etkä kolhi fillaria.

Toki ne on hyvä osata itsekkin, mutta jos ostat kalliin fillarin niin säätöjen pitää olla kohdillaan. Esimerkiksi just toi etuvaihtaja tiputtelee kivasti ketjua uuden pyörän keskiön päälle montuissa, vaikka muuten toimiikin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ai niin, minä unohdin nuo sähköiset härvelit. Itselleni on tärkeä asia osata huoltaa ja pitää kunnossa oma pyörä, ihan jo arkielämän sujuvuuden takia. 

Ikävä huomata jossain pyörätapahtumassa tai lomakohteessa, että nyt onkin kuljetuksessa tullut joku tärähdys ja vaihteita pitäisi vähän säätää. Siis jos ei osaisi ko hommaa.

Mutta kyllä muuten kasaus on syytä olla huolellista, ei naarmuja eikä kolhuja. Ja tietysti osat oikein ja oikeissa paikoissa.

----------


## Divi

> Lähinnä se, että millainen kuva asiakkaalle jää yrityksestä/brändistä. 3ke pyörässä oletan, että se ajokunnossa kokoamisen jälkeen ja se toimitetaan säädettynä. Useammat tollaiset arviot, kyllä viestii joko liiallisesta kiireestä  tehtaalla tai sit asiakas ei kiinnosta tarpeeksi, että nähtäis vaivaa viimeistelyyn. Kyse ei oo siitä, että osaako ne säädöt tehdä itse vai eikö osaa.



Lienee enemmän kyse siitä että kun se pyörä kuljetetaan pitkin eurooppaa asiakkaalle, niin canyon ei voi luvata että se olisi vielä säädöissä rahtimatkan jälkeen. Kuten ei mikään muukaan postimyyntifirma.

----------


## nure

Päätön, en itse seonnut noihin langallisiin mutta AXS:n asennus ja säätäminen ei poikennut ajallisesti mekaanisesta. Laakista kohdilleen vaikka aplikaation kanssa ongelmia. Etuvaihtajiin sano mitään, en omistanut vuosiin mutta ne kyllä saattaa olla paskamaisia.

Terveisin "Lumiukko" joka ei kesälläkään sula!

----------


## fyi

Hei

Etsin pyörää sekalaiseen käyttöön, pääasiassa työmatka-ajoihin, viikonlopun kruisailuihin, kuntolenkkeihin, mutta, joka mahdollistaisi myös pyöräretkeilyn. Tukikohtana Helsinki, joten pääsääntöisesti hyväkuntoisia hiekkateitä esim. keskuspuistossa tai viikonloppuisin Nuuksiossa. 

Olisiko tämä hyvä em. käyttöä ajatellen? 

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...zl-7/2709.html

kiitokset

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

^kyllä.

En tiedä miten pyöriänne paiskotte, mutta jotenkin vaikea uskoa, että mekaanisen osasarjan säädöt katoaisi kuljetuksessa varsinkaan pahvilaatikossa ilman, että vaihtajat itsessään fyysisesti vahingoittuu.

Aina voi huudella, että pyöräilijän pitää osata säätää vaihteensa, joten ihan sama millaisena se pyörä saapuu, mutta näitä ostaa myös pyöräilyä aloittelevat henkilöt/säätämisestä kiinnostumattomat jne. ja kyllähän se 100% intoa laskee, kun otat uuden pyörän laatikosta niin ensimmäisenä pitää alkaa opiskella vaihteiden säätämistä...

----------


## nure

^Tavallaan olet oikeassakin, täytyyhän jonkun työllistää pyöräkorjaamotkin. Itse tietenkin hieman jäävi jopa kun noita rakennellut monia niin siinä yhteydessä täytyy osata/opetella kaikki. Kaikkihan myös liittyy kiinnostukseen, toisia kiinnostaa ja toisia ei, täysi valinnanvapaus!

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ja minulla on ehkä hiukan vanhanaikainen käsitys polkupyöristä. Mutta minusta pyöräilijän on syytä osata muutamat perusasiat pyörän kunnossapitämisestä. Jos kaikki hommat pitää aina teettää korjaamolla, niin äkkiä sitä hyvää ajoaikaa menee ihan turhaan odotteluun. 

Mitä ne perusasiat sitten on? Pyörän pesu, renkaan paikkaus/vaihto, ketjujen voitelu, vaihteiden ja jarrujen säätö, satulan korkeuden säätö noin esimerkkinä. Tietysti saahan pyörän viedä huoltoon vaikka pesua varten, mutta paljon helpommalla pääsee kun jotain osaa ja pystyy itse tekemään. Vielä kun puhutaan gravel-pyöristä jotka saa rapaa niskaansa.   :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tämä on nyt taas tälle foorumilla ah niin tyypillistä mustavalkoista vänkäämistä. Kukaan ei sanonut ettei kannattaisi tai pitäisi opetella. Kukaan myöskään tuskin hyväksyy kivijalkaisesta pyöräkaupasta hakemaansa pyörää väärillä säädöillä niin miksi pitäisi hyväksyä suoramyynnin etuja isosti mainostavalta toimijalta? Kyllä jokainen harrastukseen syvemmälle menevä varmasti ne perusasiat opettelee ajansaatossa, mutta minusta se nyt vaan on niin että tuon hintaisen pyörän pitäisi olla säädöissä kun se saapuu asiakkaalle. 

Käsittääkseni Canyon on kyllä mukisematta korvannut, jos on pitänyt käydä pyöräliikkeessä uutta pyörää säädättämässä.

Henkilökohtaisesti itselleni yksi ja sama. Olisin ne säädöt ja pyörän käynyt joka tapauksessa läpi.

----------


## Qilty

> ^kyllä.
> 
> En tiedä miten pyöriänne paiskotte, mutta jotenkin vaikea uskoa, että mekaanisen osasarjan säädöt katoaisi kuljetuksessa varsinkaan pahvilaatikossa ilman, että vaihtajat itsessään fyysisesti vahingoittuu.
> 
> Aina voi huudella, että pyöräilijän pitää osata säätää vaihteensa, joten ihan sama millaisena se pyörä saapuu, mutta näitä ostaa myös pyöräilyä aloittelevat henkilöt/säätämisestä kiinnostumattomat jne. ja kyllähän se 100% intoa laskee, kun otat uuden pyörän laatikosta niin ensimmäisenä pitää alkaa opiskella vaihteiden säätämistä...



No mites ihan sellanen että se pyörä on ollut kasattuna vaikka kuukauden siellä pahvilaatikossa, kyllä se vaijerin kuori painuu siinä ajassa ja säätöä tarvitaan. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mika Kuittinen

> Hei
> 
> Etsin pyörää sekalaiseen käyttöön, pääasiassa työmatka-ajoihin, viikonlopun kruisailuihin, kuntolenkkeihin, mutta, joka mahdollistaisi myös pyöräretkeilyn. Tukikohtana Helsinki, joten pääsääntöisesti hyväkuntoisia hiekkateitä esim. keskuspuistossa tai viikonloppuisin Nuuksiossa. 
> 
> Olisiko tämä hyvä em. käyttöä ajatellen? 
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...zl-7/2709.html
> 
> kiitokset



Itselläni grail 7 al etap.
Hyvin hoituu lenkit ja työmatkat.
Soratiellä parhaimmillaan.

----------


## fyi

> Itselläni grail 7 al etap.
> Hyvin hoituu lenkit ja työmatkat.
> Soratiellä parhaimmillaan.



tuotakin katsoin, varmaan parempi asfaltilla?

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tämä on nyt taas tälle foorumilla ah niin tyypillistä mustavalkoista vänkäämistä.



Kyllä vaan. Kun tilaa netistä pyörän mitä kuriiriliikkeet roudaa pitkin eurooppaa tuhansia kilometrejä. Niin jos sellaisen toimituksen vikana pidetään hiukan pielessä olevia vaihteiden säätöjä, niin silloin on kyllä hakemalla haettu koko vika.

----------


## jalkkis

Eikös postimyyntifirmojen yksi vähän halvemman hinnan mukanaan tuoma oletus ole se, että ostaja tekee osan käyttöönottotöistä itse? Kyllä se polkupyöräliikekin ennen luovutusta tsekkaa paikat ja säädöt tarvittaessa kondikseen ja se työ on tavalla tai toisella leivottu myyntihintaan mukaan.

Jos käyttöönottokasaamiseen ei ole osaamista, niin käsi syvemmälle taskuun ja pyöränostoon kivijalasta tai sitten maksaa jollekin pyöräpajalle käyttöönotosta.

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Dejavu

Canyonin sivuilta ainakin mainitaan, että säädöt ja koeajo kuuluu toimitukseen:

”Kaikki Canyon-pyörät ovat täysin koottuja, säädettyjä ja asiantuntija-mekaanikkojen koeajamia. Kuljetusta varten irrotamme joitakin komponentteja, kuten kiekot, satulatolpan, polkimet ja ohjaustangon, ja kiinnitämme ne turvallisesti pyöräsi runkoon.”

----------


## nure

^Jos uskoo joka mainoslauseeseen niin siitä vaan. Tuskin kummoisiakaan "koeajoa" pystytä tekemään ko. firman tuotantoluvuilla. Hämäävä tuo viimeinen lause, saa kuvan että mukana tulee pikkuinen asentaja joka sitten pyörän kasaa.

----------


## stumpe

Mä en ymmärrä miten pyörä voi mennä säädöistä kuljetuksen aikana. Eihän sillä kukaan rekkakuski aja välillä tms.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mä en ymmärrä miten pyörä voi mennä säädöistä kuljetuksen aikana. Eihän sillä kukaan rekkakuski aja välillä tms.



Niinpä. Tuo on ihan höpöhöpöä ja täyttä mutua, että vaijerinkuoret muka painuisi pyörän ollessa laatikossa. Mikä niitä siellä painaa että niiden pituuteen vaikuttaa niin paljon että säädöt eivät ole kohdallaan ja jos ne painuu niin että murtuu niin siitä ei enää säätämällä selvitä.

Omassakin oli vaijeri ihan liian kireällä ja rajoitinruuvit ihan liian tiukalla. Painuneet vissiin ne ruuvitkin. Kyse ei ole mistään muusta kuin että pyörää ei ole lupausten mukaisesti koottu ja säädetty kunnolla kiireen takia. Aiemmin tämmöisiä painumia ei ole näkynyt.

----------


## jalkkis

^Kai teit rekkulan asiasta? Vaadit hyvitystä tai tai sit jonkun lipareen, jolla voit viedä pyörän asiantuntevalle pajalle säädettäväksi.

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> ^Kai teit rekkulan asiasta? Vaadit hyvitystä tai tai sit jonkun lipareen, jolla voit viedä pyörän asiantuntevalle pajalle säädettäväksi.
> 
> Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



En reklamoinut. Palautteen kyllä annoin että pyörä oli kasattu huolimattomasti. Kuten tuolla jo edellä mainitsin, että henkilökohtaisesti yksi ja sama. 

Canyonin suoramyyntikonsepti kuitenkin haluaa kilpailla kivijalkakauppojen kanssa ja sitä mainostetaan sellaisena, että kuka tahansa osaa kasata jne. jne. helppo käyttöönotto niin kyllä sen pyörän pitäisi sieltä säädöissä tulla ja aiemmin on tullutkin. Nyt on selvää huolimattomuutta vain kasaamisessa ja säätämisessä ilmennyt ilmeisesti useammallakin. 

Näitä pyöriä päätyy muillekin kuin itseni, nuren ja ohiampujan kaltaisille itseoppineille puoliammattimekaanikoille niin kyllä tuon asian kuuluisi olla kunnossa. Itse olen muuten kahteen pyörään asentanut ja säätänyt ne pelottavat sähkövaihteetkin. Ainakin AXS:n kanssa helpompaa kuin mekaanisten säätäminen. Appsinkaan kanssa ei ollut minkäänlaisia ongelmia.

----------


## jalkkis

^ Hyvä että annoit palautteen. Ei se muuten korjaannu entiselleen.

Itse en antanut palautetta vaikka aihetta olisi ollut. Tyhmä minä.

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Oli muutakin asiaa asiakaspalveluun niin siinä se samalla meni. Valehtelin muuten aiemmin. On tämä jo kuudes Canyon mitä olen ollut kokoamassa laatikosta. Toinen tälle keväälle, kun äitimuorille tuli pari viikkoa aiemmin sähköpyörä tuolta. Se oli kaikinpuolin ok.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Mutta noin niinkuin enemmän aiheesta niin Grizl vaikuttaa erinomaiselta gravel-pyörältä. Vakaa ajaa polulla, riittävän mukava, vastaa kaasuun hyvin. Alkuperäiset e-mopo hyväksytyt kumit on karmean oloista matskua. Vaihdoin heti toiset renkaat alle.

----------


## tinke77

Samanmoiset on fiilikset grizlistä, mitkä kumit laitoit?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Edellisestä pyörästä jäi käsiin pari lenkuraa ajetut Gravelking SS:t. Eihän nekään nyt mitkään keveimmät kumit ole.

----------


## ZaWing

Mitä varsinaista vikaa noissa sit on? Eikö nuo G-One bitet ole ihan arvostetut ja kalliit möyrintä renkaat. Ei ne ehkä mitkään kelvi/kova hiekkatie renkaat ole ku esim noi GK semislicksit mutta luulis olevan erinomaiset vaihtelevas metsä maastossa, hiekassa ja mudassa, mihin Grizl on luotu.

----------


## Villetre

Mitäs mieltä fiksummat tästä; https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Rove-ST-DL/ekauppa/pKOROV/
Hieman kiinnostaisi koittaa gravel-maailmaa.. Tuo sopiva hinnalta ja teräsrunko...

----------


## hphuhtin

Vaikka en lue itseäni fiksumpiin kuuluvaksi niin vastaan silti. Hieno tuo Rove, taloyhtiön pyörävarastossa joku säilyttää tismalleen tuollaista, pisti oikein silmään. 

Teräs ja 27.5” niin mukavuus on aika taattu, sopiva koko tietysti pitää valita.  

Puolikas miinus jarruista. Ihan ok ne on vaikka saisihan ne olla kokonaan hydraulisetkin.

----------


## nure

^Taitaa olla edullisimpia teräsrunkoisia, hieno pyörä, itse en noihin vajaakokoisiin oikein osaa kommentoida ja jarrut myös vaihtaisin. Muuten hankinnan arvoinen paketti.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mitä varsinaista vikaa noissa sit on? Eikö nuo G-One bitet ole ihan arvostetut ja kalliit möyrintä renkaat. Ei ne ehkä mitkään kelvi/kova hiekkatie renkaat ole ku esim noi GK semislicksit mutta luulis olevan erinomaiset vaihtelevas metsä maastossa, hiekassa ja mudassa, mihin Grizl on luotu.



En nyt tiedä onko niissä varsinaista vikaa, kun nämä rengasasiat on varsin makuasioita. Yksi tykkää toisesta ja toinen toisesta sekä kolmas vielä kolmannesta. Mielestäni kyljet turhan paksua kamaa gravelrenkaaksi ja tiellä rullaus on huono mitä äkkiseltään kokeilin assulla ja kuntoradalla. Varmasti jos ajaa pelkästään mudassa ja metsässä niin nuo on hyvät.

Hintahan ei aina takaa laatua, mutta nuo ensiasennusrenkaat on mielestäni sitä halvempaa Performance-sarjaa.

----------


## Qilty

Gk semisliksit varmaan paskimmat renkaat mihin olen rahojani tuhlannut. Joka päivä joku litkutippa kulutuspinnassa, muodoltaan kantikkaat, ei rullaa mitenkään ihmeellisesti ja soralla ei tarvii juuri putkelta ajaa kun ei ole pitoa.

Ja jossei suuri tietäjä tiedä, niin juurikin vaijerinkuorien painumisesta johtuu se että uudesta pyörästä joutuu jonkun ajan päästä säätämään vaihteita, toki jos ne on ihan metässä sieltä laatikosta nostaessa niin sithän ne on vaan väärin alunalkaen.

Kiva huomata että kotleri on saanu ostettua preepaidiin lisää datapakettia kun on palannut linjoille

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ja jossei suuri tietäjä tiedä, niin juurikin vaijerinkuorien painumisesta johtuu se että uudesta pyörästä joutuu jonkun ajan päästä säätämään vaihteita, toki jos ne on ihan metässä sieltä laatikosta nostaessa niin sithän ne on vaan väärin alunalkaen.



Siellähän kunnon nero on. Ei ne kuoret itsestään painu vaan se johtuu ihan vaan siitä, että niitä vaihteita käytetään ja niin kuoriin kohdistuu puristavaa painetta sen takia. Ei laatikossa ollessa vaihteet itsestään vaihdu, jos et tiennyt.

----------


## mackaiweri

> Siellähän kunnon nero on. Ei ne kuoret itsestään painu vaan se johtuu ihan vaan siitä, että niitä vaihteita käytetään ja niin kuoriin kohdistuu puristavaa painetta sen takia. Ei laatikossa ollessa vaihteet itsestään vaihdu, jos et tiennyt.



Qiltyhän sanoi "jonkun ajan päästä" eli eiköhän hän tarkoittanut juuri tuota mitä sanoit..

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Qiltyhän sanoi "jonkun ajan päästä" eli eiköhän hän tarkoittanut juuri tuota mitä sanoit..



Väitti muuten vaan tuolla aiemmin, että jos pyörä on kuukauden laatikossa niin kuoret painuu.





> No mites ihan sellanen että se pyörä on ollut  kasattuna vaikka kuukauden siellä pahvilaatikossa, kyllä se vaijerin  kuori painuu siinä ajassa ja säätöä tarvitaan. 
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## jalkkis

No ei nää ehdi vanhentua kuukautta laatikoissa. Eihän näitä ehditä edes kasaamaan sovitusti.

Eiks näistä voisi tehdä Ikea-version? Osat vaan laatikkoon ja kasausohjeen kanssa asiakkaalle...

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kuminauha

Jos sais kunnolla hintaa pois ni toivoisin, että varsinkin suoramyyntifirmat tarjois tätä optiota.

Tulisi varmaan kyllä keventyneet kasaustyövoima tarpeet takaisin rekkulakinauksissa.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Hintahan ei aina takaa laatua, mutta nuo ensiasennusrenkaat on mielestäni sitä halvempaa Performance-sarjaa.



Olikohan Performancea 45mm levyisenä, ellei sitten pyörävalmistajille omia malleja erikseen, sitähän on kyllä nähty. Mutta ei se ”kalliimpi” Evo, vähän yli 40€ rengas omissa puheissani saisi kallis-nimitystä. Kun yli tuplankin maksavia on. Tietty jos vertaa markettien halvimpiin.. mutta tosiaan hinta ei kerro kuin hinnan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Olikohan Performancea 45mm levyisenä, ellei sitten pyörävalmistajille omia malleja erikseen, sitähän on kyllä nähty. Mutta ei se ”kalliimpi” Evo, vähän yli 40€ rengas omissa puheissani saisi kallis-nimitystä. Kun yli tuplankin maksavia on. Tietty jos vertaa markettien halvimpiin.. mutta tosiaan hinta ei kerro kuin hinnan.



Tiedä noista. Schwalben nettisivujen mukaan tuollaisia ruskeakylkisiä 45 millisiä ei ole olemassa, mutta samapa tuo. Voin olla väärässäkin. Kovin paksut oli vaan kyljet pois ottaessa.

Mulle ne ei tuntuneet oikeilta kumeilta. Jos jollekin tuntuu niin ei ole multa pois.

----------


## #78

Onkohan muuten Al grailin ja grizlin rengastilassa eroa, jos ajattelee talven nastatengas vaihtoehtoja?

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Onkohan muuten Al grailin ja grizlin rengastilassa eroa, jos ajattelee talven nastatengas vaihtoehtoja?



Grail AL/CF: 42mm
Grizl CF SLX: 50mm
Grizl CF SL: 50mm

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/support...on-frames.html

Grizl on kyllä niin tasapuolisesti Grailia parempi että enpä ihmettelis vaikka jälkimmäinen poistuisi kohtsillään valikoimista kokonaan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Grail AL/CF: 42mm
> Grizl CF SLX: 50mm
> Grizl CF SL: 50mm
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/support...on-frames.html
> 
> Grizl on kyllä niin tasapuolisesti Grailia parempi että enpä ihmettelis vaikka jälkimmäinen poistuisi kohtsillään valikoimista kokonaan.



Niin millä se paremmuus mitataan sitten kaikilta osin. Pelkällä rengastilalla vai? 

 Varmaan käyttötarkoituskin ratkaisee aika paljon? Jos viihtyy paremmilla teillä ja assullakin niin veikkaisin Grailin olevan miellyttävämpi ajettava. Onhan tuo Grizl hyvällä pinnalla vähän vähemmän herkkä ja tunnokas ajaa.

----------


## misopa

Grailin kaupallisuus kärsii valtavasti tuosta kaksitaso-ohjaamosta. Veikkaan, että myyntimäärät olisi helposti tuplat ilman tuota ratkaisua. Tai vaikea sanoa, kun ei noitakaan ole myydä asti  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Sekin on varmaan näin. Varmaan jossain vaiheessa nähdään tavanomaisempia ratkaisuja siinäkin mallistossa tai sitten Ultimaten tyylinen integroitu.

----------


## misopa

^Näin veikkaan itsekin, jos Grailista uusi malli tulee.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Niin luulisi, että tuo ihan kannattava malli on Canyonille ollut. Jos Graili uudistuu niin eiköhän se kaikkineen mene aerompaan suuntaan. Nehän ne nyt hypessä ovat.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Aerosta puheen ollen, mitäs kaikkia tavisten budjettin sopivia aero-graveleita löytyy? 3T Exploro perusmalli Rival 1x11 - kamoilla on reilu kolme tonnia, Cervelo Aspero Apex-hiluilla kai samassa hintaluokassa mutta mitäs muita?

----------


## jalkkis

> Grailin kaupallisuus kärsii valtavasti tuosta kaksitaso-ohjaamosta. Veikkaan, että myyntimäärät olisi helposti tuplat ilman tuota ratkaisua. Tai vaikea sanoa, kun ei noitakaan ole myydä asti



Mikäs on ollut peruste Grailin kaksitasohässäkälle? Siis muukin kuin pakko keksiä jotain erilaista?

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## misopa

^Kai sillä jotain mukavuutta haettiin ja varmaan saatiinkin.

----------


## simtee

> Mikäs on ollut peruste Grailin kaksitasohässäkälle? Siis muukin kuin pakko keksiä jotain erilaista?
> 
> Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Se joustaa reilusti yläotteelta, jonkin verran kahvoilta ja on jäykkä dropeilta.  Itse olen tykännyt systeemistä kovasti erityisesti maantiekiekoilla&kumeilla.  Paskimmatkin asfalttiosuudet menevät siedettävästi yläotteelta ajellessa.  Lisäksi dropeilta saa todella tukevan otteen, kun peukalot voi tukea siihen alatasoon.

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Niin millä se paremmuus mitataan sitten kaikilta osin. Pelkällä rengastilalla vai? 
> 
>  Varmaan käyttötarkoituskin ratkaisee aika paljon? Jos viihtyy paremmilla teillä ja assullakin niin veikkaisin Grailin olevan miellyttävämpi ajettava. Onhan tuo Grizl hyvällä pinnalla vähän vähemmän herkkä ja tunnokas ajaa.




Kyllähän rengastila jo melkein itsessään riittäisi putsaamaan pöydän. Naulan arkkuun lyö kumminkin täysin naurettava kaksitaso-ohjaamo. Mullan arkun päälle taas tuo se, että Grailille ei tule jäämään elintilaa Canyonin mallivalikoimassa. Jos vauhdikkuutta haluaa, Endurance ja Inflite pesee Grailin mennen tullen ja Grizl hanskaa raffimman ajon. Palataan parin vuoden päästä asiaan niin näette kristallipalloni erehtymättömyyden.

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Canyonin sivuilta ainakin mainitaan, että säädöt ja koeajo kuuluu toimitukseen:
> 
> ”Kaikki Canyon-pyörät ovat täysin koottuja, säädettyjä ja asiantuntija-mekaanikkojen koeajamia. Kuljetusta varten irrotamme joitakin komponentteja, kuten kiekot, satulatolpan, polkimet ja ohjaustangon, ja kiinnitämme ne turvallisesti pyöräsi runkoon.”



Kahden Canyonin kohdalta kokemukset ihan ok. Eka tuli hyvissä säädöissä mutta jälkimmäisessä jarrut tuntuivat vähän löysiltä ja vein aspaan soittamisen jälkeen valtuutetulle Canyonin huoltokumppanile Haagan pyörähuoltoon, jossa laittoivat kuntoon nopeasti. Muuten kasaaminen sujui hyvin, ainoa haaste oli dork discin poistaminen ns epätyylikäästi kun ei ollut sopivaa pakka-avainta hyllyssä.

----------


## nure

Stevie, jotenkin aero ja gravel sopii samalla lailla yhteen kuin hernekeitto ja mansikka.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Aerosta puheen ollen, mitäs kaikkia tavisten budjettin sopivia aero-graveleita löytyy? 3T Exploro perusmalli Rival 1x11 - kamoilla on reilu kolme tonnia, Cervelo Aspero Apex-hiluilla kai samassa hintaluokassa mutta mitäs muita?



En tiedä onko miten tunnelitestattua aeroa ja en oikeastaan tiedä pyörästä muutenkaan oikein mitään, mutta tämmöiseen törmäsin eilen ja runko näyttää ainakin aerodynaamiselta. Ja ei tuo nyt pahasti ole hinnoiteltukaan, jos tuohon vaihtaa vaikka zipp 303s kiekot, niin ollaan vielä alle neljän tonnin.

https://larunpyora.com/tuote/2022-co...2030%2C%202022

----------


## Rawjunk

Swisssiden mukaan Asperossa ei pitäisi olla pahemmin aero-muotoilua:

"This is also because the tube profiles of this Cervelo Aspero are not aerodynamically shaped. An ‘aero’ gravel bike would be a lot more sensitive to such mud and dirt with regards to the aero performance."

Caledoniassa ilmeisesti pitäisi olla ja Aspero mielestäni pitkälti sama runko, mutta kait Swiss side tietää mistä puhuu  :Hymy: 

Omalla Asperolla pääsee noin. 40km/h 340 watilla. 

Varmaan 3T tai Ridley johon teettää 40mm leveät Nextien kiekot tai ostaa 3T:n omat.

Leveillä gummeilla perinteisten aerokiekkojen nopeushyöty on aika pieni: https://www.swissside.com/blogs/news/gravel-report

----------


## simtee

> En tiedä onko miten tunnelitestattua aeroa ja en oikeastaan tiedä pyörästä muutenkaan oikein mitään, mutta tämmöiseen törmäsin eilen ja runko näyttää ainakin aerodynaamiselta. Ja ei tuo nyt pahasti ole hinnoiteltukaan, jos tuohon vaihtaa vaikka zipp 303s kiekot, niin ollaan vielä alle neljän tonnin.
> 
> https://larunpyora.com/tuote/2022-co...2030%2C%202022



Erikoista, että tässäkin kuitugravelissa on alumiiniset satulatolppa ja ohjaustanko.  Luulisi, että nimenomaan gravelissa tärinöiden vaimennus olisi oleellista.  Sama juttu esim. kalliimmankin pään Grizleissä, alumiinisella stongalla mennään...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Aerosta puheen ollen, mitäs kaikkia tavisten budjettin sopivia aero-graveleita löytyy? 3T Exploro perusmalli Rival 1x11 - kamoilla on reilu kolme tonnia, Cervelo Aspero Apex-hiluilla kai samassa hintaluokassa mutta mitäs muita?



https://www.bikeradar.com/news/2022-...addict-gravel/

Scottissa pitäisi olla aerodesignia. Eihän näitäkään kai mistään saa.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Erikoista, että tässäkin kuitugravelissa on alumiiniset satulatolppa ja ohjaustanko.  Luulisi, että nimenomaan gravelissa tärinöiden vaimennus olisi oleellista.  Sama juttu esim. kalliimmankin pään Grizleissä, alumiinisella stongalla mennään...



Kait kustannuskysymys. Lisäksi tangon muoto on riippuvainen kunkin omista mieltymyksistä, että vaihtaa sitten kuituiseen, kun oikea löytyy. Ei mullakaan ole kolmessa droppitankoisessa missään alkuperäistä tankoa tai satulatolppaa.

----------


## paaton

> Swisssiden mukaan Asperossa ei pitäisi olla pahemmin aero-muotoilua:
> 
> "This is also because the tube profiles of this Cervelo Aspero are not aerodynamically shaped. An ‘aero’ gravel bike would be a lot more sensitive to such mud and dirt with regards to the aero performance."
> 
> Caledoniassa ilmeisesti pitäisi olla ja Aspero mielestäni pitkälti sama runko, mutta kait Swiss side tietää mistä puhuu 
> 
> Omalla Asperolla pääsee noin. 40km/h 340 watilla. 
> 
> Varmaan 3T tai Ridley johon teettää 40mm leveät Nextien kiekot tai ostaa 3T:n omat.
> ...



Niin tuossa testissä taisi olla 40mm kehät? Jos ajattelee korkeuteen mukaan ison renkaan, niin se ero normi kehään jää suht pieneksi sivutuuleenkin. Eli mun mielestä 60mm laippaa ja tosiaan leveää kehää vaan.

Tästähän se sliksien (ja jopa hitaiden sliksien) käyttö pitkissä gravell kisoissa on pakko johtua. Se aerodraggi merkitsee lopulta enemmän kovaa ajettaessa, mitä renkaan rullaus.

----------


## Rawjunk

42mm korkeat, leveys 32/24mm. Samat kehät ilmeisesti kuin Dt Swissillä.

----------


## paaton

LB:llä taisi ainakin olla korkeampaa kehää tarjolla.

https://www.lightbicycle.com/700C-Gr...nd-gravel.html

----------


## JKO17

*Keegan Swensonin setup Unboundiin.
Kaveri on 2021 Usan xco ja short track mestari. Santa Cruz pyöräsponsori, joten 
Stigmata  alla. Ei tuossa kauheasti aero-optimointia näy. En tiedä oliko aerotikut kisassa**
Välitys oli 48 x  10-50. Ei käynyt kertaakaan 50:lla ja muutaman kerran toiseksi pienimmällä.
Varmaan nuo kisat on kärjessä sellaisia, että jos rengas puhkeaa niin aika yksinäinen 10 tunnin tempoajo on tiedossa.



















Keegan Swenson: Santa Cruz Stigmata – Life Time Grand Prix* *Rank: 1st*
Keegan Swenson’s Santa Cruz Stigmata

Specs

Drivetrain: SRAM Red 48-tooth single ring & 10-50 SRAM Eagle cassetteWheels: Reserve 40/44 with Fillmore valvesTires: Maxxis Refuse 40c with inserts – 28 psi front 30 psi rearCockpit: Zipp 40cm Service Course SL bar and stemComputer: Garmin Edge 530Bike Bags: Zipp Speed Box top tube bag & Almsthre saddle bagExtras: 3 tubes, Stan’s NoTubes Dart, 3 Genuine Innovations Plugs – Loaded, 4 CO2s and hand pump

----------


## viljosiilo

^Oli kisassa se Farrin Aero bolt-on makkara. Ilmeisesti sopiva kompromissi sen aero bareja koskevan gentlemen's agreementin suhteen.

----------


## JKO17

Voittajan Ivar Silkin pyörä. 
Wilier Rave SLR, ja " häpeilemättömät" aerotangot.

En tiennyt että tämä aerobar asia oli taas  noussut esille. Luulin että asiassa mennään siten että kilpailun järjestäjä määrittelee asia, kun kattojärjestöä ei ole. UCI kisoissa nuo on kielletty.

Minusta on hölmö ja tavallaan epäreilu tilanne että kanssakilpailijat voivat alkaa tai yrittävät alkaa määritteleen mikä on sallittua ja mikä ei, gravelhengen mukaista yms. 
No aerobareissa turvallisuusasia lienee se argumentoinnin keihäänkärki.

----------


## moukari

> Voittajan Ivar Silkin pyörä. 
> Wilier Rave SLR, ja " häpeilemättömät" aerotangot.
> 
> En tiennyt että tämä aerobar asia oli taas  noussut esille. Luulin että asiassa mennään siten että kilpailun järjestäjä määrittelee asia, kun kattojärjestöä ei ole. UCI kisoissa nuo on kielletty.
> 
> Minusta on hölmö ja tavallaan epäreilu tilanne että kanssakilpailijat voivat alkaa tai yrittävät alkaa määritteleen mikä on sallittua ja mikä ei, gravelhengen mukaista yms. 
> No aerobareissa turvallisuusasia lienee se argumentoinnin keihäänkärki.



Siisti pyörä. Mieluummin ei sääntöjä ollenkaan ja kaikki saavat ajaa lihasavusteisesti millä haluavat. Aerotankojen käyttö sitten herrasmiessäännöillä. Toissapäivänä kyllä pelotti, kun vetäisin alamäkeen aerotangoilla viittäkymppiä epätasaista metsäautotietä. Mielellään turvallisuus edellä tällaisissa paikoissa, mutta aina ei muista.

----------


## JKO17

Tässä vielä yksi. Lachlan Mortonin Cannondale supersix evo se. Tämä on minusta myös hieno. Huom. satulan paikka ja ohjaamo.

----------


## miz

Muutama vuosi sitten olisi ollut foorumeilla kauhea meteli että väärin säädetty (kops), polvet räjähtää välittömästi!

----------


## paaton

Eteenhän se pitää viedä, mutta tuossa varmaan vielä optimoitu asentoa tikuille, niinkuin pitääkin.

----------


## nure

Joskus tuntuu että hommat karkaa käsistä, nuo kuvien pyörät lähinnä sopiville renkaille tehtyjä maantiepyöriä, IMO...

----------


## misopa

^Noin ne gravel-pyörät pitääkin tehdä. Niillä ajetaan entisiä maanteitä.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Joskus tuntuu että hommat karkaa käsistä, nuo kuvien pyörät lähinnä sopiville renkaille tehtyjä maantiepyöriä, IMO...



Voiko tuon kauniimpaa ja klassisempaa määritelmää gravelpyörälle esittääkään!

Gravelfillari on fillari jolla maantiepyöräilijän on ilo ajaa niin asfaltilla kuin asfaltilta poistuttua. 


Se piste missä sanontaasi käyttääkseni hommat karkaavat käsistä on siinä missä halutaan pyörän sopivan parhaiten sinne missä maastopyörä olisi varteenotettava ja joskus nopeampikin vaihtoehto tai siinä kun halutaan pyörän sopivan parhaiten täyteen lastattuna bikepackingiksi nykyään kutsuttuun retkipyöräilyyn.

Sellaista pyörää joka olisi omimmillaan kaikissa näissä ei olekaan, vaikka sellaisina ehkä joitain myydään. Mutta eihän mikään estä pyöränostajaa valitsemasta sellaista gravelfillaria joka vastaa parhaiten omia käyttötarkoituksia tai pyörävalmistajaa hakemasta sellaista kompromissipyörää, jokapaikanhöylää, joka todella on riittävän hyvä kaikessa käytössä. Sehän nimenomaan on yksi hieno asia minkä gravelboomi on mukanaan tuonut!


PS Cannondalen ja Santa Cruizin välillä valintani osuisi ensin mainittuun. Lachlan Mortonin satulalaukku ja frametop bag (suom?) -ratkaisua en ole ennen tainnut nähdäkään. Varmaan toimivakin, mutta ennen kaikkea esteettistä silmääni miellyttävä :Cool:

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Ton satulanetulaukun luulis äkkiseltään osuvan sisäreisiin? Mutta tuskin osuu kun se on tuohon laitettu joten on oltava melko kapea lätyskä. Hienoja pyöriä kaikki tyynni!

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Joskus tuntuu että hommat karkaa käsistä, nuo kuvien pyörät lähinnä sopiville renkaille tehtyjä maantiepyöriä, IMO...



Tuohan on juuri parhautta!

Tätä pyörää kun on nyt pari kertaa päässyt hipelöimään(ei ole siis oma pyörä), niin vähän harmittaa kun en tuollaista runkoa itselleni tilannut. Keskusteluja käytiin, mutta vähän sitten ajattelin, että tuollaiseen käsityöntä tehtyyn runkoon ei viitsi mitään ultegratason osia laittaa. Ei tuosta olisi kuitenkaan saanut alle kympillä mitään järkevää setuppia. Sen verran kokeilin tuota, että tuo 56 kokoinen runko ei ole mikään älyttömän iso verrattuna M-kokoinen Open Up, joten ostan tuon sitten pois, kun nykyinen kuski siihen kyllästyy.

----------


## JKO17

Laitetaanpas vielä yksi pyörä. Peter Stetinan Canyon Grizl. Aiemmin hänellä oli myös aerobarit. 

Näistä pyöristä Wilieriä myydään gravel ja endurance- versiona ja Cannondalea gravel- ja cx versiona ja Grizliä enemmän bike packing-hard graveliin eli rajat  pyörän runkojen välillä ovat veteen piirretyt. Toki nämä ovat valmistajan näkemyksiä pyöristä.
Omat suosikkini näistä tänne laitetuista on Cannondale ja tämä Grizl.

Jos ns. nopeaa gravelia hakisin, niin Grizl 7 + zipp 303s ja+ oma ohjaamo pro vibe voisi olla aika hyvä ja kohtuullisen edullinenkin kokonaisuus

Tonitonilla on muuten 3T:t alennuksessa


Lisäys: On hieno Sotanorsu666:n laittama pyörä. Tuliko tuohon boxi mukaan

----------


## tinke77

Miulla on tuo grizl 7 ja juurikin zippin 303s, kiekoilla, oon kyllä tykänny tuosta ihan hitosti. Hiukan on käynyt mielessä heittää tuo etuvaihtaja kuikkaan, mut mut…. Antaisko sille vielä mahdollisuuden.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Sellaista pyörää joka olisi omimmillaan kaikissa näissä ei olekaan, vaikka sellaisina ehkä joitain myydään. Mutta eihän mikään estä pyöränostajaa valitsemasta sellaista gravelfillaria joka vastaa parhaiten omia käyttötarkoituksia...



Eikö se markkina ole jo tuollaiseksi mennyt? On nämä aerohenkiset kisa-gravelit, ja sitten ne selkeästi bike-packing yms retkikäyttöön suunnatut mallit? Molempi parempi.   :Hymy:

----------


## Hoo x Hoo

> Tonitonilla on muuten 3T:t alennuksessa



Taitaa olla Explorot useimmilla jälleenmyyjillä alessa, mikä on nykyaikana aika harvinaista. Olisiko mallit uudistumassa kohta? Pro/Team -mallihan on jo vuosia vanha. RaceMax hiukan uudempi.

----------


## pätkä

Mun Grizl on lähtenyt matkaan Canyonilta yli 3vkoa etuajassa!

----------


## stenu

Piti lähteä pitemmälle lenkille tänään. Pääsin reilun kymmenen kilsan päähän kotoa, kun tuli sellainen tunne, että pitää saada satulaa vähän ylemmäs. Nostin satulaa, kiristin pannan pulttia ja naps, se meni poikki. Onneksi vaimo oli kotona, niin sain soitettua autokyydin kotiin. On se helvata, että Stigmatan hintaisessa rungossa pitää säästellä satulatolpan pultin materiaalissa. Se nimittäin oli jotain magneettiin tarttuvaa metallia. Onneksi ei mennyt poikki esim. viime viikon reissulla keskellä jotain metsätietä.

----------


## JackOja

^ou nou, mulle taas kävi viime kesänä näin

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Taitaa olla Explorot useimmilla jälleenmyyjillä alessa, mikä on nykyaikana aika harvinaista. Olisiko mallit uudistumassa kohta? Pro/Team -mallihan on jo vuosia vanha. RaceMax hiukan uudempi.



Eikö se Ultra tullut ihan vasta?

----------


## Hoo x Hoo

> Eikö se Ultra tullut ihan vasta?



Juu, Ultra tuli tänä keväänä. Piti ihan tarkastaa nuo aiemmat. Pro/Team tullut 2016 ja RaceMax 2020. En oo varma onko tuo Pro/Team vuosien varrella kokenut jonkin pienemmän päivityksen.

Hiukan epäselväksi kyllä mennyt tuo nimeämismalli noissa. Toki ei kovin harvinaista muidenkaan merkkien kohdalla.

----------


## huotah

Joko kokonaan uusi malli tulossa tai Ultra korvaamassa molemmat vanhemmat mallit. Perustelut:
- Team/Pro -mallisto kaventunut neljään versioon ja on jo sen verran vanha että tippunee kokonaan pois myynnistä. 
- Ultran runkosetti on halvempi kuin Racemaxin, joten jos jälkimmäisestä ei tule myyntiin halvempaa runkoversiota niin vaikea nähdä miksi kukaan ostaisi sitä Ultran sijaan. 
- Molemmissa vanhoissa malleissa liian niukka rengastila kilpailijoihin verrattuna, Ultra korjaa tämän ja on siksi vielä kurantti malli

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kehtaako tässä kysyä millaisia nämä Fixiet on? Halpoja ainakin ja hyllystä löytyy, mikä on kova etu nykyään
Yritin googlettaa takarenkaan mahtuvuuksia, mutta en löydä netistä mitään järkevää. Osaako kukaan vastata? Vakiona on 28mm kumekset.

Valokuvista päätellen edessä olisi kohtuu hyvin renkaalle tilaa, mutta takapää on arvoitus.


Tässä Fahrrad 350 euroa
https://www.fahrrad.de/fixie-inc.-fl...?vgid=G1292992

Tässä Bikester 459 euroa 
https://www.bikester.fi/fixie-inc.-f...992&cgid=36897

----------


## tchegge_

Tuolla 46-hampaisella eturattaalla varmaan nämä lähistöllä olevan Petikon yläet tosiaan olisivat mainostekstiä mukaillen enemmän filosofiaa kuin pyöräilyä.

Terassipyöränä varmaan ihan ok. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kiinalaista halpa kuraahan nuo nykyään on kuten jo hinnastakin voi päätellä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onhan se, vaikka vaihtaisi siihen kiekoiksi Mavic Aksiumit niin silti hinta keikkuisi 600-700 kantturoissa. 

Muuten tuo riittäisi mun satunnaiseen ajeluun ihan hienosti. Henkilökohtaisesti harmittaa kun markkinoilta on lähes kadonneet nämä edulliset entry-level tuotteet. Ja käytettyjen markkinat on karanneet sitten muuten lapasesta…

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tuolla 46-hampaisella eturattaalla varmaan…



Joku 34-36 piikkinen siihen pitäisi kyllä vaihtaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Muuten tuo riittäisi mun satunnaiseen ajeluun ihan hienosti. Henkilökohtaisesti harmittaa kun markkinoilta on lähes kadonneet nämä edulliset entry-level tuotteet. Ja käytettyjen markkinat on karanneet sitten muuten lapasesta…



Ei ne ole kadonneet. Niidenkin hinta on vaan noussut kuten kaiken muunkin.

Kyllä uskoisin, että jossain Rove AL:ssä tai hinnat alkaen Cube Nuroadissa olisi enemmän rahalle vastinetta kuin noissa.

----------


## Divi

502gr ja 533gr oli päivän painot uusille 700x47c Terreno Zeroille. Aika Schwalbemaiset heitot näissäkin.  :Sarkastinen: 
i25 vanteella heti asennuksen jälkeen 45mm leveät, näyttävät kyllä venyvän hyvää tahtia joten varmaan viikon päästä 50mm.

----------


## nure

^Miksi täytyy pilata hieno ulkonäkö noilla ripulipaskan värisillä renkailla? Tuo kyllä menee liki SemiFlatBarGravel kategoriaan.

----------


## Divi

Koska noita TLR versioita ei saa muussa värissä?

----------


## moukari

> Koska noita TLR versioita ei saa muussa värissä?



Mun mielestä nuo sopivat tosi hyvin rungon väriin. Kovaa ajoa vaan!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jankki

Onko Grailin omistajilla tietoa kuinka leveät kumit mahtuu lokasuojien (https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gear/ac...t/9100991.html) kanssa 650b kiekoille?

----------


## leecher

Löyhästi aiheeseen liittyvää https://twitter.com/kettukeinane/sta...iX1tb8DvVHe9-g


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pätkä

NBD, tai tulihan tämä jo viime viikolla. Loistava vehje enempää yksityiskohtiin menemättä. Pientä säätöä vailla vielä, ratti, penkki jne.

Vaihteet oli täydellisesti säädöissään suoraan paketista. Muutenkin hyvin kasattu, tankonauhat siististi, vaijerit ja letkut hyvin mitattu.

----------


## tinke77

Eikö tuo melkein huutais mustia renkaita ? Voimansiirto päivittyi 2x —> 1x

----------


## Pulimonni

^ Ehdottomasti!

----------


## kaakku

Mun mielestä tanwallit sopii hyvin tohon rungon tehosteväriin.

----------


## huotah

> Voimansiirto päivittyi 2x —> 1x



Miten päivitys sujui ja joko kävit testilenkillä?

----------


## TANUKI

> Eikö tuo melkein huutais mustia renkaita ? Voimansiirto päivittyi 2x —> 1x



Itse en tanwalleista lähtökohtaisesti perusta, mutta tuohon runkoon sopivat mielestäni kuin nenä päähän, nyrkki silmään ja mitä näitä nyt on

----------


## tinke77

> Miten päivitys sujui ja joko kävit testilenkillä?



Pidemmälle testilenkille en vielä ehtinyt, mutta tuossa pihalla testailin ja hyvin vaikuttais toimivan. Kiitos vaan vinkeistä 
Minäkään en oo ikinä tykänny ruskeekylkisistä renkaista, tossa ne nyt on vähän fifty/sixty . Pikaisen katselun perusteella tuollaista 45-50 mm. leveetä melko heikosti saatavilla, joten ehkä hinkattava noilla vielä

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Joo, vajaa 400km ajelua takana. En keksi valittamista. Pätkän pyörä on ilmeisesti XL? Sen verran ison näköinen runko. Tankkilaukunkin hommasin, mutta putkelta ajaessa ottaa reisiin niin ei jaksa normilenkeillä pitää paikoillaan.

----------


## pätkä

^ Jep, XL-runko.

----------


## Villetre

https://foxcomp.fi/surly-straggler-700c-blue

Uhka vai mahdollisuus? Kovin kiinnostaisi merkkinä tämäkin.

----------


## Firlefanz

Merkkejä jotka ovat meillä suhteellisen tuntemattomia ja verraten tuntemattomia muuallakin kuin kotimaassaan lienee melko paljon. Yksi sellainen on espanjalainen Berria:




https://berriabikes.com/en/new-belador-allroad

https://www.gravelcyclist.com/bicycl...lador-allroad/

----------


## aaltomar

Tuleeko nuo Canyon Grail / Grizl tubeless "ready" sisäkumilla vai suoraan puhdas tubeless?

----------


## pätkä

Grizl oli tubeless teipattu valmiiksi (dt swiss G1800)’eli sisukumit veks ja mehut tilalle. Venttiilit  piti myös ostaa.

----------


## JKO17

Onkos tämä ollut jo esillä, Lidl Gravel

699 eur
13,5 kg
2x8 shimanon vaihteisto

siis Saksassa

----------


## nure

Painoa ainakin riittää!

----------


## jalkkis

> Painoa ainakin riittää!



Tuota myydäänkin halvalla kilohinnalla!

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hitlike

Onhan sitä suomessakin saatavana ties mitä vastaavaa hobbyhallin Romettia ja muuta romurautaa samalla hinnalla. Ei tuossa minusta mitään niin erikoista ole että pitää monen viestin verran ihmetellä.

Ja esim tätä sai viikonloppuna kanta-asiakkaana hintaan 764€ ja on jo oikeasti ihan fiksu (ja miltei 3 kg kevyempi) pyörä:

https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-lite-22-..._specification

----------


## nure

^Eipä tuo pari viestiä ole "monta", typerimmästäkin jauhettu sivutolkulla. Ainahan noita market tasoisia ollut markkinoilla ja tulee olemaankin.

----------


## Soiski

> https://foxcomp.fi/surly-straggler-700c-blue
> 
> Uhka vai mahdollisuus? Kovin kiinnostaisi merkkinä tämäkin.



QR navat on vähän meh.

----------


## Firlefanz

> QR navat on vähän meh.



Varmaan niin, mutta jos pikalinkkujen käyttämiseen on tottunut, voi ehkä kysyä huomaisiko todella eroa ajo-ominaisuuksissa siinä käytössä johon fillaria on hankkimassa.

(Kuten voi arvata, kommenttini lähtee siitä kokemuksesta etten itse kykene normaalissa sekalaisessa ajossa kunnoltaan jonkin verran vaihteleilla hiekketeillä ole pystynyt minkäänlaista eroa havaitsemaan. Mutta en tietenkään rupea väittämään vastaan jos esimerkiksi joku huomattavasti kovempaa tai niillä kuuluisilla kananmunankokoisella soralla päällystetyillä teillä ajavaa on oman kokemuksensa myötä vankasti toista mieltä.)


PS Mainitaan nyt se seikka - ennen kuin joku katsoo tarpeelliseksi siitä muistuttaa - että levyjarrujen aikakaudella on toki syytä aika ajoin tarkistaa että pikalinkut ovat tiukasti kiinni.

----------


## nure

^Miettii että jos maksaa pari tonnia niin pitäisi tänä päivänä löytyä läpiakselit. Toisaaltaan kyllä pikalukoilla tultu toimeen vuosikymmeniä ja jos/kun vaihtaa kiekot kevyempiin niin useimpiin löytyy adapterit.

----------


## Soiski

Juu enemmänkin itellä oli tuo mielessä, että jos meinaa kiekkoja päivittää niin qr rajoittaa valikoimaa. Suorituskyvyssä tuskin on ongelmia  :Hymy:  Ja kuten nure sanoi niin tuon hintaluokan fillarilta voisi odottaa nykypäivän ratkaisuja.

----------


## nure

^Esim. Mavicin kiekoissa tulee adapterit mukana, DT:lle ja usealle muulle löytyy myös tarvittavat.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Juu enemmänkin itellä oli tuo mielessä, että jos meinaa kiekkoja päivittää niin qr rajoittaa valikoimaa.



Joku päivä sitten googlettelin tarjontaa, niin ainakin vielä qr kiekkoja on hyvin saatavilla. Ja tuskin ne kokonaan loppuu, koska epäilen ettei qr ole mihinkään häviämässä… niin kuin ei nelikanttikeskiökään.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Noi DT:n konvertoitavat navat on oikeastaan qr-napoja ja hyöty läpiakselista on ehkä vähän kyseenalainen.

----------


## hitlike

> ^Miettii että jos maksaa pari tonnia niin pitäisi tänä päivänä löytyä läpiakselit. Toisaaltaan kyllä pikalukoilla tultu toimeen vuosikymmeniä ja jos/kun vaihtaa kiekot kevyempiin niin useimpiin löytyy adapterit.



Et sä tarvitse mitään adaptereja koska QR napoja tulee saamaan ajasta ikuisuuteen.

----------


## nure

^Tottakai saa mutta laatu tulee laskemaan kuten esim. nelikanttikamojen kanssa.

----------


## stenu

Esim. Kingin ja DT240-navoille kasattuja, vähän käytettyjä pikalinkkukiekkoja on ajoittain ollut myynnissä ebayssä suhteettoman edullisesti, kun jengiltä jää niitä tarpeettomiksi runkopäivitysten jälkeen. Siinä mielessä pikalinkkurunko voi olla jopa taktisesti ihan hyvä vaihtoehto.

(Vannejarrukiekkkoja sai yhteen aikaan vielä edullisemmin, kun kaikki päivitti pyöriään levyihin. Halvimmillaan sain melkein uudet King R45/DT Aerolite/Hed Belgium Plus -kiekot n. 500 eurolla. Vannejarrukiekoissa vanteet vaan kuluu käytössä, joten niiden kysyntä jatkuu, vaikka uusia pyöriä ei juuri enää kasata ja siksi tarjonnan huvetessa on kiekkojen hinnat olleet nousussa jo jonkun aikaa. Kun olisi tajunnut silloin joskus 5-6 vuotta sitten sijoittaa läjään kiekkoja, olis ainakin ne rahat olleet turvassa inflaatiolta ja varmaan päässyt sievästi plussan puolellekin  :Hymy: )

----------


## timoht

> QR navat on vähän meh.



Mut hei..toi on kummiskin Surly! Fillarielitistien egobuusteri. Määritelmä jossain täällä takavuosina jaksaa aina vaan naurattaa. 

Mun omat pyörät kaikki tällä hetkellä qr-navoilla käyräsarvista läskiin. Läpiakselilaitteitakin ollut mutta kaikki tullut myytyä pois. Mitään lisäarvoa en noista akseleista kokenut saaneeni.

----------


## Adrift

Mulle kyllä kelpais läpiakselit. Jo tovi sitten päivitin sorapyörän virkaa hoitavaan vanhaan colnagon cycloon DT:n kiekot, joissa qr-adapterit ja sen myötä ei oo takakiekko pysynyt kunnolla paikallaan. Ilmeisesti nuo adapterit pääsee elämään sen verran, vaikka linkut kääntää niin kireälle kuin uskaltaa, että kiekko ei pysy paikallaan. Neljiä eri linkkuja nyt käyttänyt ja joillain shimanoilla pysynyt sentään jotenkin paikallaan (lue: ei tarvi ehkä joka lenkillä korjata). Läpiakselilla tuota ei ainakaan tapahtuisi; ei tosin tapahtunut vanhoilla kiekoillakaan, joten ehkä vaan tuo läpiakseli-qr-konversio on paska…

----------


## JackOja

^laita "pikkuläpiakselit" ja napoihin asianomaiset korkit ja elämä voittaa.

----------


## nure

^Yksi vaihtoehto tietenkin jotkin kuuskololliset "pikalinkut", itellä viimeiset oli Tunen titaaniset ja hyvin toimi kunhan muistinpitää sopivan avaimen mukana.

----------


## hitlike

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...elease-p51113/

Näiden kanssa ei ole koskaan ollut ongelmia sliderien kanssa vaikka kuinka junttaisi 100kg massalla. Edessä ei tietenkään väliä mitä käyttää.

----------


## Leewi

> https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...elease-p51113/
> 
> Näiden kanssa ei ole koskaan ollut ongelmia sliderien kanssa vaikka kuinka junttaisi 100kg massalla. Edessä ei tietenkään väliä mitä käyttää.



Ei tietenkään ole. Mutta kun markkinointi sanoo, että läpiakselit on oltava, niin täälläkin 80% hokee samaa mantraa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hääppönen

Läpiakseleihin ja 1 x vaihteistoon uskovat ovat markkinamiesten unelmajoukko. Lisää ketjujen ja pakkojen myyntiäkin.

----------


## Divi

Teknisesti parempi ratkaisu ei ole mikään uskon asia. Pikalinkku liukuvissa dropouteissa käyttää puristusvoimaa akselin/kiekon paikallaan pitämiseen, kun läpiakselissa puristusvoima pitää ainoastaan akselin momentissa. 
1X toisaalta ei ole mikään markkinamiesten uusi keksintö, meikäläisen vintage tunturi on esimerkiksi 1X.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Mun läpiakselit on väljiä sekä kiekon napaan, että dropoutteihin, eli toimivat ymmärtääkseni aivan samoin, kuin pikalinkutkin. Sovitteen napaan ja droppouttiin pitäisi olla luokkaa prässättävä, että voimat välittyisivät akselin kautta.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Mun läpiakselit on väljiä sekä kiekon napaan, että dropoutteihin, eli toimivat ymmärtääkseni aivan samoin, kuin pikalinkutkin. Sovitteen napaan ja droppouttiin pitäisi olla luokkaa prässättävä, että voimat välittyisivät akselin kautta.



Mitä ihmettä. Kaikki läpiakselit mitä olen nähnyt ja kaikki itsellä (olisko 6 vai 7 paria) istuu kuin valettu sekä end capit dropouteihin että akselit napoihin ja runkoihin. Edit: Eikun korjaan, yhdessä maasturissa takana dropoutit ei keskitä millilleen paikalleen, mutta yhdessäkään ei kyllä navat heilu akseleiden ympärillä vaikka olisi kiristämättä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^jos otat kiekon pois ja työnnät läpiakselin napaan, niin liukooko sisään vaivatta?

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> ^jos otat kiekon pois ja työnnät läpiakselin napaan, niin liukooko sisään vaivatta?



Sama väljyys siellä on qr akseleissa ja läpiakseileissa, mutta jos ei puhuta menninkäisistä ja oravista, yli satakiloinen kuski kyllä huomaa kummat on alla. Jäykkyys paranee merkittävästi akselin paksuuden kasvaessa, en ikinä ottaisi enää qr omaan pyörään. Ja esimerkiksi Canyonin integroitu kahva läpiakseliin on loistava.

----------


## Hääppönen

Näissä "tuntemuksissa" on vahvasti mukana usko. Mutta tärkeintähän on se, että pyörällä ajetaan.

----------


## Divi

Aamen. 

PS: Kuva saattaa sisältää tuotesijoittelua.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Näissä "tuntemuksissa" on vahvasti mukana usko. Mutta tärkeintähän on se, että pyörällä ajetaan.



Netti on kyllä pullollaan videoita kuinka qr taipuu, en kuulu kirkkoon, joten jätän uskomiset sitä tarvitseville. Siihen, kuinka moni ajaa gravelillaan niin rajusti, en ota kantaa. Mutta omana gravelina toimii cyclo, jolla ajan myös maastoa pyörää säästelemättä, joten olen iloinen kun siitä läpiakselit löytyy.

----------


## paaton

Kaikki eivät vaan huomaa mitään eroja omassa ajossa ja sitten nauretaan, kun toisille tuokin on selkeä ero. 

 Jokin aikaa sittenhän foorumilla toitotettiin, ettei kukaan voi koskaan tarvita yli 46t eturatasta maantiellä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Näissä "tuntemuksissa" on vahvasti mukana usko. Mutta tärkeintähän on se, että pyörällä ajetaan.



Niin puolin jos toisin.

----------


## stenu

> Netti on kyllä pullollaan videoita kuinka qr taipuu, en kuulu kirkkoon, joten jätän uskomiset sitä tarvitseville. Siihen, kuinka moni ajaa gravelillaan niin rajusti, en ota kantaa. Mutta omana gravelina toimii cyclo, jolla ajan myös maastoa pyörää säästelemättä, joten olen iloinen kun siitä läpiakselit löytyy.



En ole insinööri, mutta ihan maalaisjärjellä ajatellen ei se pikalinkku minnekään taivu ja vaikka taipuisi, ei sillä olisi merkitystä, koska se ei ole akseli. Akseli on navassa ja pikalinkku ainoastaan kiinnittää navassa olevan akselin rungon korvakkeisiin. Niin kauan kuin akselin päät pysyy korvakkeissa paikoillaan, mikään siinä naparakenteessa ei taivu yhtään minnekään.

Marginaalista eroa voi syntyä siitä, että läpiakseli saattaa jäykistää haarukoita enemmän kuin pikalinkkusysteemi. Eli jos on löysät haarukat, läpiakseleilla ne voi tuntua jäykemmiltä. Jos haarukan putket tai jalat ei jousta, on melkolailla sama, millä systeemillä kiekko on kiinni. Mutta jos vaikka kokeilette ruuvata pelkän läpiakselin ilman kiekkoa runkoon tai takahaarukkaan paikoilleen, niin ei siitä kyllä sellainen olo tule, että se tuottaisi mitään merkittävää jäykkyyhyötyä. Väittäisin myös, että harvempi on ajanut samaa runkoa tai etuhaarukkaa sekä pikalinkullisena että läpiakselisena, jolloin on ihan mahdotonta tietää, että mistä ne mahdollisesti havaittavat jäykkyys-/löysyyserot syntyy.

Ainoa asia, missä läpiakselisysteemi eroaa oleellisesti pikalinkusta, on se että se poistaa user erroreiden aiheuttamat kiekkojen vahinkoirtoamiset. Kaikki muu on pääasiassa markkinointia.

----------


## JKO17

Rondo Mylc
68 asteen keula ja pitkä etuosa muutenkin
https://rondo.cc/introducing-the-mylc,647,pl

----------


## Nikkke

> Jokin aikaa sittenhän foorumilla toitotettiin, ettei kukaan voi koskaan tarvita yli 46t eturatasta maantiellä.



Tämän letkautuksen lienee päästänyt suustaan joku joka ei ole koskaan polkupyörällä ajanut kauppareissua pidemmälle  :Hymy:  

JKO:n postaama Rondo aivan jäätävän hieno.

----------


## anttimut

Olisiko antaa mitä suositusta Graveli pyöräksi 3000-3500 euron hintahaarukkaan? Tarkoitus olisi ostaa maantiepyörän kaveriksi ja ajot olisi maantie/soratie lenkkiä pääsääntöisesti. Lisäksi olisi tarkoitus jos talvella myös ajelisi sopivilla keleillä ulkonalenkkiä.

----------


## kaakku

Herrajumala kun tuo Rondo on _ruma!_

----------


## Föhn

Täytyy kyllä myöntää että kulmikas muotoilu on varsin onnistunut. Tykkään kyllä. Ainoa joka pistää silmään on suht perinteinen ohjaamo. Kulmaa peliin vaan.

----------


## JackOja

> Herrajumala kun tuo Rondo on _ruma!_



Komppaan.

----------


## JohannesP

Rondossa ihmetyttää tuo massiivinen haarukan ja emäputken purje. Tuolla suunnittelulla luulisi, että aerodynamiikkaan olisi edes hieman kiinnitetty huomiota. Tämäkään ei jatkoon, rumimpia pyöriä hetkeen.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Herrajumala kun tuo Rondo on _ruma!_



Kyllä varmaan joku noitakin ostaa. Toivottavasti ei tällä talousalueella, ettei tarvitse katsella.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Tossa messuvideota Rondosta ja paljon muustakin:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5lPUnjh8oU

----------


## kiloWatti

Ajelen melkolailla 40/60 hiekalla ja asfaltilla ja alkoi tehdä mieli päivittää nykyinen muutaman vuoden ikäinen cyclo/gravel tuoreempaan ja parempaan. Tällä erää mieltä polttelevat 3T Exploro ja Trek Domane. Canyonin Grizl voitti jonkun gravel-vertailun, mutta ei jostain syystä innosta itseäni vaikka Canyonin maasturi komerosta löytyykin. Onko 3T:stä ja Trekistä kokemuksia, ja suosituksia tai varoituksia? Hintaskaalani on noin 3000-5000 eur. Onko eTap nyt must ja aivan verraton?

Joku muukin on joskus jossain miettinyt samaa kuviota.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Ajelen melkolailla 40/60 hiekalla ja asfaltilla ja alkoi tehdä mieli päivittää nykyinen muutaman vuoden ikäinen cyclo/gravel tuoreempaan ja parempaan. Tällä erää mieltä polttelevat 3T Exploro ja Trek Domane. Canyonin Grizl voitti jonkun gravel-vertailun, mutta ei jostain syystä innosta itseäni vaikka Canyonin maasturi komerosta löytyykin. Onko 3T:stä ja Trekistä kokemuksia, ja suosituksia tai varoituksia? Hintaskaalani on noin 3000-5000 eur. Onko eTap nyt must ja aivan verraton?
> 
> Joku muukin on joskus jossain miettinyt samaa kuviota.



eTap ei ole must. Itselläni oli edellisessä openissa 2x12 force axs ja tuo kahden rattaan systeemi on ainakin ihan paska, koska ketjun tippuminen edestä rajummalla alustalla kovaa ajaessa on vain ajan kysymys. Pyörässä oli myös sramin chain catcher, mutta sekään ei estä suoraan vedosta pudonnutta ketjua menemästä keskiön seudulle ja rikkomasta sieltä maaleja. Flat-top ketju on myös ärsyttävän äänekäs. Sramia voisin ottaa 1x12 maastovaihtajan kera, kun voi käyttää normaalia ketjua ja kunnollinen takavaihtaja pitää ketjun kyllä paikoillaan. Tosin pakkojen hinant on aika hirveitä. Nykyisessä openissa GRX Di2 42t eturattaalla ja 11-42 pakalla. Paljon hiljaisempi, kun voi ajaa normaalilla ketjulla, kahvatkin sopivat omaan käteen paremmin ja ketjut/pakat on aika reilusti halvempia. Jos tuon sähköjohdon kanssa pystyy elämään, niin sata kertaa sadasta ottaisin GRX Di2.

----------


## leecher

Itsellä ollut Sramia ja Shimanoa sähköllä ja ilman. Nykyisessä 1x12 SRAM etap Rival mikä on pelannut moitteetta. Erittäin hyvä hinta-laatu suhde. Shimanon kaapeli- ja akkuvirityksiä en suostuisi enää laittamaan pyörääni. 
Maastopyörässä sramin eagle 1x12, joka myös toiminut virheettä. 
Ketjua en ole saanut putoamaan edestä koskaan vaikka pyörät on saaneet runtua aika huolella. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nure

^Täysjäykässä 1x12 XX1 AXS ja toimii kyllä eikä myöskään juolahtaisi mieleen laittaa Shimanon "langattomia"

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Ketjua en ole saanut putoamaan edestä koskaan vaikka pyörät on saaneet runtua aika huolella.



Et siis koskaan ikinä missään millään pyörällä ? Hakisin loton  :Hymy:  Mutta tosiaan tuo ketjun tippuminen sramin kanssa on lähinnä ollut kahden eturattaan systeemien ongelma. Itsellänikin molemmat maastopyörät sramin osilla ja ketju pysynyt niissä toistaiseksi rattailla. Muistin virkistämiseksi vanha klassikkovideo youtubesta:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tsk3zAZyLaQ

----------


## leecher

[QUOTE=Sotanorsu666;3160948]Et siis koskaan ikinä missään millään pyörällä ?


Sramin 1x12 systeemillä ei ole pudonnut. Jos edessä vain sramin ratas ja oikein mittainen ketju niin auttaa asiaan.

----------


## paaton

Itse olen huomannut ketjun tippuvan useilla 1x kuskeilla grx800 kanssa. Di2 ja ilman. Tuo tilanne tulee siinä kohtaa, kun ajetaan kovaa alamäkeen missä monttu. Eli takaa on päällä pientä ratasta. 

2x ei noissa kohtaa tiputa ketjua, koska edessä on isompaa ratasta.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

42t vs. 46t. Liekköhän niinkään merkitystä. Enpä tiedä. Rival 1x ei koskaan pudottanut ketjuja, vaikka lujaakin välillä isoihin mäkiin ajettiin. Shimanoista en sitten tiedä muuta kuin tuo 2x kytkimellisellä GRX810 vaihtajalla ei ole sitä myöskään tehnyt.

----------


## nure

Yhdelläkään NW rattaisella ei ole pudonnut, ei maantiellä eikä maastossa. Viimeisessä 1x9 työmatkapyörässä satunnaisesti mutta oli aivan normiratas edessä.

----------


## hphuhtin

Rival 1x on myös itsellä pitänyt ”aina” ketjut. Race Face NW eturatas.

----------


## nure

^Force & Garbaruk myös toimii.

----------


## Rosco

Reilun puoli vuotta ajanut nyt uudella Cruxilla pääasiassa hiekkateitä. Tästä _ei_ voi sanoa että mukava peli. Pyörä on käytännössä maantiepyörä johon menee leveetä kumia. Nopee, kisanen, ehkä hieman vihanen. Sopii mulle, mutta mukavaksi tätä ei voi sanoa. Mukavuuden tähän varmaan voisi tehdä +40mm kumeilla ja matalilla paineilla. 

Ensikosketus myös sähkövaihteisiin, toimii kuin ajatus, mutta väitän, että mekaaninen on "sulavampi" vaihtamaan. Plus tykkään Shimanon mekaanisissa siitä, että vaihdetta voi vaihtaa nopeasti pienemmälle 2-3 ratasta isolla vivun liikkeellä. Sähkösissä näissä tarpeissa joutuu näppäilyhommiin. Kokonaisuudessaan kuitenkin, sähköt on paremmat. Mm dropeilta ajaessa vaihaminen huomattavasti mukavampaa. 

Contenttia: 

Crux 54, Easton EC90 sl kammet, wolftoothin 42 ratas, takana 11-40 XT pakka. GRX di2 ja kiekkoina Newmen Gen2 puolattuna sapim cx rayllä mcarbonin jollekkin keventelykehille. Painoa xtr polkimien ja pullo/garmin telineiden kanssa 7,8 kg.

----------


## Arosusi

> Plus tykkään Shimanon mekaanisissa siitä, että vaihdetta voi vaihtaa nopeasti pienemmälle 2-3 ratasta isolla vivun liikkeellä. Sähkösissä näissä tarpeissa joutuu näppäilyhommiin.



Asetuksia muuttamalla Di2 saa vaihtamaan 2, 3 tai vaikka koko pakan kun pitää nappia vähän pidempään alhaalla.

Hieno peli! Miten leveä rengas Cruxiin nykyään mahtuu?

----------


## stenu

> Ensikosketus myös sähkövaihteisiin, toimii kuin ajatus, mutta väitän, että mekaaninen on "sulavampi" vaihtamaan.



Varsinkin kun ajelee sähkövaihteisen perässä, tulee välillä sellainen vaikutelma, että vaihtaminen on nopeaa mutta jotenkin väkivaltaista. Kuulostaa varmaan pahemmalta kuin on ja tuskinpa siitä mitään käytännön haittaa on kuitenkaan.

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Olen kai tämän jossain ketjussa kertonutkin: jonkun Belgian kevätklassikkokisan aikana Magnus Bäckstedt - joka mielestäni on ehdotonta ykkösluokkaan Eurosportin asiantuntijakommentaattorina - mainitsi ettei henkilökohtaisesti oikein tykkää sähkövaihteista ja että ne ovat yksi syy kisoissa yllättävän usein nähtyihin pyörän vaihtoihin. 

Moottori suorittaa vaihdon niin suurella voimalla että se voi tietyissä tilanteissa vääntää korvaketta juuri sen verran että tulee ongelmia eikä hienosäätö kesken kisan riitä eikä ehkä onnistukaan.

(Voi toki olla ettei meistä kukaan pyöritä kampia semmoisella voimalla vaihtoa tehdessään että seuraus voisi olla sama kuin prokuskeilla...)

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Itse en tietoisesti yleensä kevennä vaihtaessani, eivätkä vaihteet rusahtele hirveän usein. Oletan keventäväni oikea-aikaisesti, vaikka toiminto ei olekaan tietoinen, sillä olen vaihtanut monta kertaa ja säätänyt vaihteet itselleni sopivaksi.

Tenniksessä, jalkapallossa, jääkiekossa ja monessa muussa lajissa nähdään uskomattoman tarkkoja ja nopeita aivojen suorittamia laskutoimituksia ja toimintojen ajoituksia muuttuvassa tilanteessa. Miksi näin ei olisi pyöräilyssä vaihteita vaihtaessa.

----------


## Arosusi

> Varsinkin kun ajelee sähkövaihteisen perässä, tulee välillä sellainen vaikutelma, että vaihtaminen on nopeaa mutta jotenkin väkivaltaista.



Shimanolla on ne viisi eri nopeutta vaihtamis tapahtumaan. Käytän niistä keskimmäinen eli normal. Kokeillut myös seuraavaksi nopeinta eli fast. Sitä voisi ehkä omalla ajotavallani kuvata väkivaltaiseksi. Vaihtamisnopeus, kampinopeus ja "kevennys" eivät olleet jotenkin synkassa.

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Koska huippupyöräilijät eivät ole valikoituneet lajiinsa ensisijaisesti hienomotoristen kykyjensä perusteella :Sarkastinen: ?

Myönnän että Bäckstedin kertoma olisi jonkun fillarifoorumisen esittämänä ollut minusta pelkkää hölynpölyä.

----------


## JKO17

Sellainen fiilis itsellä, että mekaaninen  vaihto "joustava/pehmeä"  ,  ja  elektronin täsmällinen ja lyhyt.  Mekaanisessa  pidempi käden liike jotenkin vielä korostaa tunnetta, joskus tuntuu ihan kuin vaihtoliikkeellä nostaisi ketjua seuraavalle rattaalle.  Itse vaihtotapahtuman ero taitaa olla jotain 0,1 sek riippuen vähän merkistäkin

Kuulemma pro teamit lähes ensi töikseen vaihtaa kaikki vaihtajankorvakkeet vahvempiin. Kuulostaa aika loogiselta, eli jos pyöräilijä kaatuu niin matka ei ainakaan keskeydy siihen korvake vääntynyt tai antanut periksi.

----------


## Arosusi

Jos ruuvaat akkukoneella momentilla puuhun niin riippuen puun kovuudesta kanta voi mennä liian syvälle, jäädä sopivalle korkeudelle tai liian ylös. Käsin ruuvaamalla saat kannan jäämään sopivalle korkeudelle. 
Samoin sähkövaihtaja siirtää ketjua sille annetun käskyn mukaisesti välittämättä käytetystä voimasta, kampinopeudesta ym joten voi se ainakin teoriassa vääntää korvaketta jos voimaa on.
Eturattaiden kohdalla Shimano suosittelee käytettäväksi sen omia rattaita. Toisten valmistajien rattaat eivät välttämättä kestä vaihto tapahtumaa. En sulje pois sitä vaihtoehtoa että suositus on kauppapoliittinen.

----------


## Divi

Kyllä nyt sitten taloja rakentamaan ruuvimeisselillä

----------


## Ohiampuja

Miksi pitäisi? Minusta tuo oli hyvä vertaus vakioidusta vääntömomentista ja sen vaikutuksista. Samaa harmittelin kun terassia laajensin. 
Pistin momentin täysille, ja sormella säädin ruuvinkannat samaan syvyyteen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuminauha

Tohon on saatavilla ihan syyvyyden rajoittimia.

----------


## nure

^Eipä ammattimiehet miehet rajoittimia tai momentteja säätele, sitä vaan ruuvataan!

----------


## Kuminauha

No ei niin. Eikä kyllä pyörässäkään, oma käsi sanoo click kun tarvittava momentti on saavutettu.

----------


## JackOja

Onks kellään gravelii?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Meni jo muodista.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Jos meinaa kevällä 23 ajella, niin joko alkaa olla kiire tilaamisen kanssa? Jos itse haluaa valita värit ja osat.

----------


## HeZaH

> Jos meinaa kevällä 23 ajella, niin joko alkaa olla kiire tilaamisen kanssa? Jos itse haluaa valita värit ja osat.



Voipi pian tulla kiirus, jos pitää valita jotain muutakin kuin pelkkää kokoa.  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

Täälläkin käsi sanoo "Klick" vaikka avaimen omistaakin, seikka jota ei yleensä muista.

----------


## pätkä

> Onks kellään gravelii?



On, tuutko hakee? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## bike futurist

jos laittaa tällä viikolla sähköpostia firman toimarille niin ehkä saa naksumattoman ohjainlaakerin greiveliin 2023

----------


## miz

^
Tyhmä kysymys tai sitten minulta on mennyt jotain ohi, mutta kysyn kuitenkin:

Eikö se laakeri olisi helpompi ostaa vaikka kaupasta kuin kysellä firman toimarilta? Epäilen että jos kyselisin oman työpaikan/firman toimarilta niin en saisi ikinä laakeria, edes naksuvaa.

----------


## nure

^Sama juttu, laakereita löytyy puodista eikä toimareilta.

----------


## anttimut

Onko porukoilla mitä mielipidettä Kona Rove LTD pyörästä? Osa foorumilaisista hehkuttaa teräsrungon puolesta ja osa taas vastaan. Itseäni on alkanut kiehtoa teräs runkomateriaalina hiilikuidun sijaan. Olisiko tuollainen Kona Rove järkevä pyörä kun ajot olisivat soratie/asfaltti sekoitusta ja ehkä myös poluilla ajoa. Vai olisiko järkevämpää sijoittaa hieman enemmän ja ostaa Kiinan hiilikuitu graveliin?

----------


## JackOja

^Rove on hieno ja järkevä valinta. Ostaisin itsekin jos tarvitsisin.

----------


## nure

Rove LTD ilman muuta, ehkä teräs ei paras mutta on siinä jotain ainakin bulkkikuituisiin verrattuna!

----------


## hphuhtin

Nykyinen Rove L TD on hieno. Mekaaniset levarit tosin. Sutra LTD?  :Vink:

----------


## anttimut

> Nykyinen Rove L TD on hieno. Mekaaniset levarit tosin. Sutra LTD?



Tiedoissa kyllä sanotaaan, että hydrauliset levarit löytyy.

----------


## hphuhtin

Kappas joo, sekoitin DL. Aina parempi! Shimanon GRX 400/600 ei ole omaan mieleen, mutta se on sitten makuasioita.

----------


## nure

https://konaworld.com/rove_ltd.cfm Tuo DL taitaa olla noilla Hydromekaanisilla ja Rove mekaanisilla.

----------


## kiloWatti

> Onks kellään gravelii?



Juu on, jopa myytäväksi asti.

----------


## peruspertti

Hakusessa GG-pyörä sekakäyttöön. Eli hiekkatiet, retkeily ja maantielenkitkin. Ehkä mukavuus edellä, ei niinkään mikään aerotyylinen. Nykyiseen Felt F65x cycloon ei saa riittävän isoa rengasta  Mitä sanoisitte tästä. 
https://www.xxl.fi/ridley-kanzo-c-di...1_style?page=1 . Salsan Cutthroat tai Warbird myös kiinnostaa, mutta saatavuus...

----------


## Föhn

> Hakusessa GG-pyörä sekakäyttöön. Eli hiekkatiet, retkeily ja maantielenkitkin. Ehkä mukavuus edellä, ei niinkään mikään aerotyylinen. Nykyiseen Felt F65x cycloon ei saa riittävän isoa rengasta  Mitä sanoisitte tästä. 
> https://www.xxl.fi/ridley-kanzo-c-di...1_style?page=1 . Salsan Cutthroat tai Warbird myös kiinnostaa, mutta saatavuus...



Salsan sotalintu oli minullakin ostoslistalla joskus. Saksasta saa ainakin runkona. 
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sa...?v=79608-black
Tuostahan saa aika mukavan kulkupelin.

----------


## paaton

> Hakusessa GG-pyörä sekakäyttöön. Eli hiekkatiet, retkeily ja maantielenkitkin. Ehkä mukavuus edellä, ei niinkään mikään aerotyylinen. Nykyiseen Felt F65x cycloon ei saa riittävän isoa rengasta  Mitä sanoisitte tästä. 
> https://www.xxl.fi/ridley-kanzo-c-di...1_style?page=1 . Salsan Cutthroat tai Warbird myös kiinnostaa, mutta saatavuus...



Ai nyt noita saa taas XXL:stä. Osta pois vaan. Fiksu pyörä tuohon hintaan. Tämähän on näitä samoja carbonadan rungolla olevia tekeleitä, joita myydään monen muunkin merkin alla. 

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...lpyora-XL-58cm

Larun pyörästä löytyi myös yksi ja mooooonella muulla merkillä maailmalla.

----------


## Kuminauha

^Kuvissa jossain SRAM apexia, joissain force/rival voimansiirtona ja tuotetiedoissa Shimano GRX, kumpikohan tuossa sitten on? Tulee mieleen hedelmäpeli.

Myös kahta erilaista satulatolppaa, kiekkosettiä ja rengastusta näkyy kuvissa.

----------


## paaton

Eiköhän tuotetiedot ole oikein. Näin minusta ollut ennenkin xxl. Päin peetähän tuo verkkokaupankin kuva on.

----------


## Kuminauha

Niin ja tuotetiedotkin vaan "GRX" ei tietoa onko 2x10 400, 2x11 vai 1x11 600/800

Rataspakkakin on GRX, eli sekin sitten voi olla mitän vaan shimanon ja sunracen väliltä.

----------


## hitlike

> VOIMANSIIRTO
> - Vaihteiden lukumäärä: 22
> - Etuvaihtaja: Shimano GRX 800
> - Takavaihtaja: Shimano GRX 800
> - Vaihdevivut: Shimano GRX 600
> - Takapakka: Shimano 105 11-32T 11sp
> - Kampisarja ja keskiö: Forza Cirrus
> - Ketju: KMC X-11



Edit: jaa nähtävästi olikin puhe tuosta Verkkokaupan pyörästä kun ihmettelin että hyvinhän nuo tiedot näkyy XXL:n tuotesivulla.

----------


## Arosusi

> Niin ja tuotetiedotkin vaan "GRX" ei tietoa onko 2x10 400, 2x11 vai 1x11 600/800



XXL:n mainoksessa ainakin sanotaan heti kuvan alla vaihteistoksi 

2 * 22 !!!

----------


## paaton

Niin, verkkokaupan fillari voi olla mitä vaan ja hinta edelleen aivan tolkuttoman kallis. Xxl pyörä selvästi  11sp grx.

----------


## Arosusi

XXL:n ilmoituksessa;

"HUOMAA! Vallitsevasta maailmantilanteesta johtuen, pyörän jotkut komponentit voivat poiketa tuotekuvauksesta tai –kuvasta. Valmistaja voi ilman erillistä ilmoitusta vaihtaa joitakin komponentteja vastaaviin komponentteihin. Tästä huolimatta pyörässä tulee olemaan samat ominaisuudet ja sama toimintavarmuus."

Eli kun paketti on perillä tai kun on kaupassa varmistanut asian niin tietää mitä saa.

----------


## hitlike

> XXL:n mainoksessa ainakin sanotaan heti kuvan alla vaihteistoksi 
> 
> 2 * 22 !!!



2x viittaa vaihteistoon ja 22 taitaa olla vuosimalli.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Minä tilasin Murskan itselleni keväällä. Osien haalimisessa oli omat ongelmansa mutta heinäkuun puolivälissä sain pyörän ajoon. Muita vastaavia en sinänsä harkinnut tai kokeillut, maastopyörää on tullut pääosin aina ajettua ja tällekin pyörälle oli suotavaa että rouheammallakin alustalla pääsee etenemään. Oikein tyytyväinen olen ollut hankintaan ainakin toistaiseksi.
> Osasarjana 1x11 grx800, kiekot DT gr1600 Vittorian 52-622 Terreno kumeilla.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A715F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kaivoin foorumia kun huomasin että yksi S2 koon runko Murskaa olisi tarjolla. Vaikka olen koon ylärajalla se vaikuttaa kyllä pitkältä, reach joku +35mm nykyiseen ja stemmistä ei ole varaa ottaa. 

En taida oikeasti olla harkitsemassa, postaan jos vaikka joku muu innostuisi..  :Vink:

----------


## stenu

Vuosi (+ joitain päiviä ) ja Stravan mukaan n. 5200 km takana Stiggyn kanssa, joten pieni yksivuotisyhteenveto: Jostain syystä aika pitkään meni, että pääsin sinuiksi. Ihan jees työkalu nyt. Onneksi ei mennyt talvella kaupaksi, vaikka yritin mielestäni jopa halvalla myydä ainakin siihen nähden, mitä nuo maksaa anno domini -22. Talven ajelin pääasiassa lutterolla ja työmatkat fiksillä. Kevään ja kesän mittaan Stiggylle on kertynyt kilsoja enemmän kuin lutterolle ja kesän kaikki luottokorttiretket olen ajanut Stiggyllä. Geo toimii hyvin myös kuormattuna. Hurricane Ridgeillä on ajettu nyt noin 4500 km, joista n. 1000 retkivarustuksessa ja vielä on keskelläkin nappuloita toista milliä jäljellä. Envet oli kalliit, mutta parannus ajotuntumaan oli huima ja toistaiseksi ovat kestäneet kaikenmoista rytyytystä kuormattunakin ilman ongelmia, joten ovat olleet hintansa arvoiset. Eastonin eturatas oli jotenkin äänekäs alusta alkaen, mutta sinnikkäästi ajelin sen suunnilleen loppuun. Nyt se oli vihdoin suunnilleen vaihtokunnossa, niin kevensin kammista parisataa grammaa samalla, kun noita oli vähän alennettuna Bike24:ssa. Toivottavasti ei ole maanantaiyksilöt, kun sellaisia noitten seassa on ilmeisesti ollut. Ohjaamo on edelleen alumiinia, mutta ehkä jollekin kuitutangolle vielä annan mahdollisuuden. Flare kiinnostelee varovasti myös, kun mahtuisi tavaraa eteen vähän paremmin, mutta en ole vielä ihan varma. Päätin, että ajan cyclocrossit lutterolla joka tapauksessa, niin tangon leveneminen ei olisi ongelma siinäkään mielessä. Päivän paino XTR-polkimilla ja titsku King Cageilla on 8,28 kg eli olisikohan esitepaino 7,8-7,9 kg.

Pölyisenä ja puunaamatta:

----------


## paaton

Minä taas viikonlopun retkellä tunnustelin tankoa, kun olen myös kaipaillut flarea.

Tulin siihen tulokseen, että dedan tangon 130mm droppi ja loistava taivutus ovat flarea tärkeämpiä. Molempia ei taida oikein enää saada. 

Tykkään tosi paljon tuosta syvemmästä dropista. Mun mielestä asentokin on rennompi, jos noin haluaa, eli voi ajaa kädet suorana alaotteelta. 110mm dropilla kädet on oltava aina koukussa.

Tämä siis paikallaan oleva tanko.

https://dedaelementi.com/superlegger...tion-handlebar

----------


## paaton

Tuossa vähän fiilistely kuvaa eilisestä setistä. Onhan se gravelli vaan huikeaa maantien jälkeen. 

Kaveri kuvaili jatkuvaan takana noilla suorilla ja joutui katselemaan milloin alkaa taas jalka pyörimään  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> T...Onhan se gravelli vaan huikeaa...



Onha se! Assulla ajelu (kun sellaisia siirtymiä pakosti tulee) on ihan saamarin tylsää. On se toki myös tervetullutta lepäilyä välillä.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Mul on toi XXL:n viime vuoden Ridley, lähes sama paitsi 1x ja Apex osasarjalla. On ihan hyvä pyörä varsinkin runko, ja mulla M koko, kun maantiepyörässä L. Huomaa et pääsee aika matalaksi ajoasennossa, mikä tuo nopeutta. Ohjaustanko valmiina oli hyvä 40cm leveä.
Ylämäissä noi valmiskiekot lähes 2kg on mitä on, mutta tasaisella toi kulkee kyl hyvin. Kiekkojen 19 mm sisäleveys vaikeuttaa tubeless renkaiden käyttöä, tuntuu et renkaat on liian löysät kiekolle. Ja osat tossa on halpoja uusia, ketju jotain 15€. Vaihtaja toimii hyvin, aina niin kauan kun toimii, pari kertaa uudelleen vaihtanut vaihdevaijerin. Eturatas vois olla isompikin taitaa olla 40 tai 42, kevyemmästä päästä kasetista kyllä riittää ajoon helposti. Tohon hintaluokkaan hyvä, jos ostaisin muun niin sitten sähköisillä vaihtajalla ja mukana hiilikuitukiekot, tällöin hinta 1500-2000€ lisää.

----------


## paaton

> Onha se! Assulla ajelu (kun sellaisia siirtymiä pakosti tulee) on ihan saamarin tylsää. On se toki myös tervetullutta lepäilyä välillä.



Jep  :Hymy:  ei mee kauaan niin mullakin on yöpymiskamat mukana. Jää parhaat ilta-auringot kokematta.

----------


## stenu

> Tuossa vähän fiilistely kuvaa eilisestä setistä.



Varmaan ties ajaneensa sen setin jälkeen..?

Mä sit kans fiilistelen lomamuistoja, kun jäi loman aikana fiilistelykuvasäiefiililstelyt tekemättä  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Tulin siihen tulokseen, että dedan tangon 130mm droppi ja loistava taivutus ovat flarea tärkeämpiä. Molempia ei taida oikein enää saada.



Joo tämä se vähän on. Mä olen vahvasti kahvoilta ajelija enkä teknisemmässäkään ajossa droppeja juuri käytä. Dropeilta tulee ajeltua lähinnä tasaisella vastatuuleen ja silloin kädet suorina on just hyvä ja lisäleveys vaan kasvattaa ilmanvastusta entisestään. Kääntöpuoli on se, että flaren kanssa tanko voisi olla kahvoiltakin pari senttiä nykyistä leveämpi, jotta ranteiden asento pysyisi jotakuinkin järkevänä flaresta huolimatta ja siihen flare päälle, niin kahvojen väliin jäisi aika paljon enemmän tavaratilaa. Mulla on nyt molemmissa pyörissä 44-senttinen Zipp Service Course SL 80. Stigmatan originaalitanko oli 42-senttinen flarellinen Easton AX ja sen kanssa ranteet tuli huonoon asentoon kahvoilta ajaessa.

----------


## miz

> Kiekkojen 19 mm sisäleveys vaikeuttaa tubeless renkaiden käyttöä, tuntuu et renkaat on liian löysät kiekolle.



Mulla ei kyllä vanteen leveydestä ole ollut kiinni hankaluus. Tuntuu olevan vanteen sisämuodosta enemmän kiinni.

23 sisäleveällä zipp 303s:llä on nyt kahdet renkaat ollut vaikea nostaa hyllylle kun ilmat pihisee ympäriinsä ulos (viimeisimpänä 34mm pro one).
Sensijaan Eastonin 19, Formulan 20 ja campan 15 leveillä vanteilla ei ongelmia ole ollut, poistujien useamman kerran asennetut venähtäneet panaracerit.

Jos ilma karkailee asennettaessa niin alkuun voi koittaa lisätä teippiä vanteelle, on aika pienestä kiinni se pitäminen.
Tuon teen itsekin zippeille kun seuraavaksi renkaat on irti.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Olen suunnttelemassa oikean gravelpyörän hankkimista Spessun Roubaix -endurancepyörän rinnalle. Roubaixissa mulla on toisilla kiekoilla 34c WTB Bywayt, joten sillä pystyy ajelemaan kevyttä gravelia, mutta kun eihän tuo varsinaisesti ole sellaiseen tarkoitettu, niin ajattelin pitää sen asvalttikoneena ja hankkia sitten kaveriksi gravelin. 

En ole lähdössä retkeilemään, joten kiinnityspisteiden kanssa ei ole niin väliä. Pyörä voisi olla mieluummin mukava kuin kova kisakone tyyliin Scott Addict tai Cervelo Aspero. Ajo olisi n. 30-130km lenkkejä vaihtelevilla alustoilla sorateistä helppohin metsäpolkuihin. Mulla on Roubaixissa Sramin sähkövaihteet, joten vastaavat graveliin 1x -setupilla olisi ideaalisin vaihtoehto. 

Olen katsellut sekä uusia että käytettyjä ja ajattelin kysyä teiltä, että mitä mieltä olette seuraavista:
- BMC URS Force/X01 AXS -mullet-setupilla käytetty 3100€
- Canyon Grizl SL7 Rival AXS uusi 3500€
- Evil Chamois Hagar (mekaaniset GRX800) käytetty 3500€
- Open U.P. ja WI.DE (nämä aika kalliita, käytetyt järjestään yli 4k€)
- Specialized Diverge, näistä Comp Carbonin saisi käytettynä ~3500€ mutta siinä mekaaniset GRX800. Rival AXS jo ~6000€
- Trek Checkpoint SL6 Rival AXS uusi 4490€

BMC:ssä on ilmeisesti rengastilan kanssa vähän niin ja näin, max 42c mahtuu. Myös etupäätä on moitittu kovaksi (takanahan on 10mm jousitus). 
Evil olisi tosi radikaali ja mtb-seurakaveri kehuu omaansa kovasti. Mutta testien mukaan epämukava ja ei halua kääntyä...
Spessun Diverge on hyvä ja kehuttu + sama vaimennusmekanismi kuin mun Roubaixissa. Mutta hinnat on kovia, varsinkin uudet järkyttävän kalliita jo. 
Trekin uusi 2023 Checkpoint on ilmeisesti ihan pätevä ja tosi kauniskin, joskin ilmeisesti vähän junamainen ja painava. Hinta tosin tonnin kalliimpi kuin vastaavilla osilla olevassa Canyonissa ja sillä saa sitten jo käytetyn Openin. 
Grizl olisi kyllä hinta/suorituskyky-suhteeltaan varmaan aika passeli. Siitä kiinnostaa pyörän mukavuus kun siitä on ollut vähän kahdenlaista kommentointia testeissä. Eli onko se etupää epämukava vai miten se suodattaa iskuja. Tosin voisihan siihen vaihtaa esim. Laufin tärinävaimennetun tangon.

----------


## huotah

> Olen suunnttelemassa oikean gravelpyörän hankkimista Spessun Roubaix -endurancepyörän rinnalle. Roubaixissa mulla on toisilla kiekoilla 34c WTB Bywayt, joten sillä pystyy ajelemaan kevyttä gravelia, mutta kun eihän tuo varsinaisesti ole sellaiseen tarkoitettu, niin ajattelin pitää sen asvalttikoneena ja hankkia sitten kaveriksi gravelin. 
> 
> En ole lähdössä retkeilemään, joten kiinnityspisteiden kanssa ei ole niin väliä. Pyörä voisi olla mieluummin mukava kuin kova kisakone tyyliin Scott Addict tai Cervelo Aspero. Ajo olisi n. 30-130km lenkkejä vaihtelevilla alustoilla sorateistä helppohin metsäpolkuihin. Mulla on Roubaixissa Sramin sähkövaihteet, joten vastaavat graveliin 1x -setupilla olisi ideaalisin vaihtoehto. 
> 
> Olen katsellut sekä uusia että käytettyjä ja ajattelin kysyä teiltä, että mitä mieltä olette seuraavista:
> - BMC URS Force/X01 AXS -mullet-setupilla käytetty 3100€
> - Canyon Grizl SL7 Rival AXS uusi 3500€
> - Evil Chamois Hagar (mekaaniset GRX800) käytetty 3500€
> - Open U.P. ja WI.DE (nämä aika kalliita, käytetyt järjestään yli 4k€)
> ...



Oma valintaprosessi menisi näin:
1. Onko pyörässä vähintään 45mm rengastila? Kaikki tämän alle jäävät tiputetaan jatkosta (Open U.P.).
2. Tarkistetaan rungon geometria ja millaiseen käyttöön pyörä on ajateltu. Jatkoon päässeiden jako rungon geometrian puolesta räädeimpiin kuuluvat Chamois Hagar ja URS ja toisessa leirissä muut perinteisemmellä geolla olevat. 
3. Ohjaamon geometrian vertailu ja itselle sopimattomien eliminointi.
4. Sähkövaihteellisten versioiden hintojen tarkistus ja vertailu omaan budjettiin
5. Sopivan värin valinta
6. Top-3 ranking
7. Tarjouspyynnöt ja toimitusaikojen tiedustelu ja kauppojen sopiminen.
8. Pitkä odotus
9. Pyörän vastaanotto ja kuvien lisääminen someen #NBD 
10. Oman pyörän kehuminen kaikissa "minkä pyörän ottaisitte?" kyselyissä
(Prosessin kohdat 9. ja 10. valinnaisia)

Oma top-3 olisi Grizl, Diverge, Checkpoint. YMMV.

----------


## JKO17

Bke24:ssa  Divergeä  ja muita graveleita alessa. En tiedä onko nuo ns. hyviä hintoja.

linkki korjattu https://www.bike24.com/topics/gravel-bike/category-0

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Bke24:ssa  Divergeä  ja muita graveleita alessa. En tiedä onko nuo ns. hyviä hintoja.
> 
> linkki korjattu https://www.bike24.com/topics/gravel-bike/category-0



Kiitos linkistä! Ihan kohtalaisia aleprosentteja, mutta jos Divergen hinta alennettunakin on 2000€ kalliimpi kuin Grizl samoilla osilla, niin tulee alaputken tavaralokerolle ja emäputkessa olevalle vaimenninpatruunalle aika lailla hintaa...
EDIT: No joo, itse asiassa Expert-malliin on tullut tälle vuodelle kuituvanteet, joten siinä mielessä todellinen hintaero on noin tonnin luokkaa.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Oma valintaprosessi menisi näin:
> 1. Onko pyörässä vähintään 45mm rengastila? Kaikki tämän alle jäävät tiputetaan jatkosta (Open U.P.).
> 2. Tarkistetaan rungon geometria ja millaiseen käyttöön pyörä on ajateltu. Jatkoon päässeiden jako rungon geometrian puolesta räädeimpiin kuuluvat Chamois Hagar ja URS ja toisessa leirissä muut perinteisemmellä geolla olevat. 
> 3. Ohjaamon geometrian vertailu ja itselle sopimattomien eliminointi.
> 4. Sähkövaihteellisten versioiden hintojen tarkistus ja vertailu omaan budjettiin
> 5. Sopivan värin valinta
> 6. Top-3 ranking
> 7. Tarjouspyynnöt ja toimitusaikojen tiedustelu ja kauppojen sopiminen.
> 8. Pitkä odotus
> ...



Kiitos, hyviä vinkkejä! 
1-kohdan perusteella melkein voisi tiputtaa myös BMC:n, ainakin kaikissa testeissä epäillään 45mm rengastilan todenmukaisuutta. 
2-3-kohtien vertailua tehty geometrygeeks.bike -sivulla vertailukohtana Roubaix. Näyttäisi siltä, että Grizl, Open WI.DE lähimpänä, sitten Trek. 
5-kohta: kyllä sen verran pitää olla itsetunto kunnossa, että valitsee Canyonin pinkin/marjapuuronpunaisen version! Siihen saa muuten jo RideWrapin suojateippisetin.
7-kohta: pitänee käydä Lundbergillä kyselemässä/ihmettelemässä Trekkiä vielä. Openit on uusina niin kalliita, ettei budjetti riitä, mutta käytettynä niitä saisi sähköosillakin ulkomailta 4000€ luokkaan + postit tietty päälle parisen sataa. 
9-10: no tietenkin!  :Vink:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Oma valinta prosessi meni näin. Grizl näyttää hyvältä, vertaile pari iltaa geotaulukoita nykypyörien ja parin vaihtoehdon välillä, hmm... Grizl on aika lompakkoystävällinen tohon Stigmataan nähden ja lisäksi Ultimate on ollut kiva, hei nyt sitä on tilattavissa. 1.5kk myöhemmin... NBD.

En halua ottaa kantaa onko Grizlin keula kova vai ei. Omilla kriteereillä mukavuus riittää kuitenkin mainiosti.

----------


## paaton

> Oma valinta prosessi meni näin. Grizl näyttää hyvältä, vertaile pari iltaa geotaulukoita nykypyörien ja parin vaihtoehdon välillä, hmm... Grizl on aika lompakkoystävällinen tohon Stigmataan nähden ja lisäksi Ultimate on ollut kiva, hei nyt sitä on tilattavissa. 1.5kk myöhemmin... NBD.
> 
> En halua ottaa kantaa onko Grizlin keula kova vai ei. Omilla kriteereillä mukavuus riittää kuitenkin mainiosti.



Justiinsa noin. En kyllä keksi mitään huonoa Grizlistä. 

Omasta mielestäni tukeva keula on pelkkää plussaa gravellissa. Isot renkaat ne sen pehmeyden tekevät, eikä tarvitse sitten jännittää tuon 350gr keulan kestävyyttä. Aika kaameaa kolistelua tuo haarukka saa kuitenkin ottaa vastaan. Siihen päälle vielä muutamat lennokkaat lipat kivikkoon, niin openin keulan kestävyys saattaisi jo arveluttaa.

 Omassa ninerissani on vastava todella jämäkkä keula, johon saa latoa kunnolla painoakin. Kiinnikkeethän tuossa canyonikin keulassa näyttää olevan.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Itse tilasin juurikin tuon Grizlin koska se oli vaihtoehdoista ylivoimaisesti vaaleanpunaisin. No vitsi vitsi. Vai oliko.

Eka pyörä sähkövaihteilla, odotan mielenkiinnolla. Tänään lähti liikkeelle eli ens viikolla varmaan jo ajellaan.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Itse tilasin juurikin tuon Grizlin koska se oli vaihtoehdoista ylivoimaisesti vaaleanpunaisin. No vitsi vitsi. Vai oliko.
> 
> Eka pyörä sähkövaihteilla, odotan mielenkiinnolla. Tänään lähti liikkeelle eli ens viikolla varmaan jo ajellaan.



Kuulostaa hyvältä! Ja kiitos Grizl-kommenteista myös tuohon ylemmäs!
Tilausnappia tässä hiplailen...  :Leveä hymy:  Serkku on kytännyt SL7:aa GRX:illä, mutta niitä tulee joskus ensi keväänä/kesällä, joten hänkin on tuossa valmistautumassa pinkin etap-version tilaamiseen. 

Tuollainen kuva ko. väristä löytyi interwebin kätköistä: https://i.redd.it/2n1lipt206w71.jpg

----------


## paaton

Kannattaa sitten mittailla ja tilailla valmiiksi pidempää stemmiä ja kapeampaa tankoa. Nuo molemmathan ovat grizlissä maastopuolelta napattuja.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Kiitos, hyviä vinkkejä! 
> 1-kohdan perusteella melkein voisi tiputtaa myös BMC:n, ainakin kaikissa testeissä epäillään 45mm rengastilan todenmukaisuutta.



Testit voi epäillä mitä vaan. Tuo redin osilla oleva URS tuli BMC:ltä 45mm kumeilla, joten kyllä siellä rengastilaa on. Pyörä ei ole oma, mutta olen ollut sen kanssa yhteislenkillä kuvanottohetkellä ja mitään ongelmaa nuo 45mm kumit eivät aiheuttaneet. Runkohan noissa kuituisissa on sama kaikissa. Uudesta etupäästäkin joustavasta URSista en tiedä onko rengastila sama, mutta en usko sen pienentyneen. Toneillahan näitä voi käydä ainakin pk-seudulla ihmettelemässä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Grizlissä on melko paljon reachia, joten se on suunniteltukin ajettavaksi lyhyehköllä stemmillä. Ei kai tosin MTB-puolella noin pitkiä stemmejä käytä enää muut kuin kovimmat XC-succikset  :Leveä hymy: 

Omaan makuun tuo tanko + stemmi on juuri hyvä. Asento on sopivasti lyhyempi ja rennompi kuin Ultimatessa, kuten speksailinkin. Eikä tuo 44cm tanko nyt niin leveä edes ole.

----------


## paaton

Joo, grizl geo on hyvä. Saa jo 100-120mm stemmillä sopivan pituuden ohjaamoon. Tangon leveyttä ei tosin pysty käsittämään.

----------


## paaton

Piti ihan vertailla nykyiseen nineriin, joka oli pakko ottaa korkeuden vuoksi s-koossa.

 Grizl:n voisi ottaa 178cm pitkänä M-koossa. Reachia on 25mm enemmän, eli ninerin 130mm stemmi vaihtuu 100milliseen. Korkeuskaan ei montaa milliä kasvaisi.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Joo, grizl geo on hyvä. Saa jo 100-120mm stemmillä sopivan pituuden ohjaamoon. Tangon leveyttä ei tosin pysty käsittämään.



Kai se riippuu ihan käyttötarkoituksesta ja mieltymyksistä. Mulla on nykyisessä Grailissa sama 440 mm leveä tanko kuin Grizlissä, enkä missään nimessä ottaisi kapeampaa. Välillä (erityisesti metsäpoluilla) tuntuu, että tanko voisi olla leveämpikin.

----------


## paaton

Joo, tottakai. Grizl on siitä hieno laite, että taipuu tosi monenlaiseen käyttöön. Itse näen tuon normaalin tanko/stemmi paketin isona plussana.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Juu makuasioita ja myös riippuu kuskin mittasuhteista. Pienemmissä kokoluokissahan tanko noissakin oikeaoppisesti kapenee.

----------


## moukari

> Kai se riippuu ihan käyttötarkoituksesta ja mieltymyksistä. Mulla on nykyisessä Grailissa sama 440 mm leveä tanko kuin Grizlissä, enkä missään nimessä ottaisi kapeampaa. Välillä (erityisesti metsäpoluilla) tuntuu, että tanko voisi olla leveämpikin.



Joo, se on aika yksilöllistä. Mulla on leveät hartiat ja ajan 400 mm tangolla metsässäkin, menee hyvin puiden välistä. Pääasiassa ajot on kuitenkin kovaa soralla ja silloin kapeasta tangosta on apua. Periaatteessa voisi kokeilla joskus 360-380 -millisiä tankojakin.

----------


## Föhn

Tangosta tulikin mieleen että taidan koettaa tälläistä: https://www.lambda-racing.de/product...-carbon-lenker

----------


## #78

Meneeköhän XS kokoiseen grizliin millainen 700c rengas kun vakiona pienissä rungoissa 27.5?

----------


## Hokku

Olen 178cm ja  vaihdoin M-kokoiseen Grizliin 90mm stemmin, jolla ajoasento parempi. 440mm tanko toimii mielestäni hyvin. Joku ajoasennossa silti edelleen vähän tökkii vaikka ei siinä mitään vikaa olekaan. Ennen Grizliä mulla oli alumiini Graili jonka ajoasento oli paras minkä olen kippurasarvisessa kokenut. Grizlissä on lähes sama geo, joten ajattelin että vaihdolla vain parantaisin lempipyörääni edelleen ja saisin kiinnikkeet haarukkaan, pehmeämmän alustan sekä maastokelpoisemman pyörän.

Täytyy kokeilla laittaa varmaan normaali satulatolppa. Satulana on Spessun Power Arch, joka on aika tarkka satulan kulmasta joten VCLS-tolppa ei ehkä ole paras siihen. Olen kyllä miettinyt  pyörän myyntiäkin, koska hitaampi ohjaus tekee Grizlistä tylsemmän pyörän ajaa kuin Grail oli. Se tuntuu myös hitaammalta, mutta voinee johtua pehmeydestä. Objektiivisesti ajatellen Grizl on kyllä parempi pyörä ja monien ominaisuuksien osalta varsin merkittävästi.

----------


## paaton

> Joo, se on aika yksilöllistä. Mulla on leveät hartiat ja ajan 400 mm tangolla metsässäkin, menee hyvin puiden välistä. Pääasiassa ajot on kuitenkin kovaa soralla ja silloin kapeasta tangosta on apua. Periaatteessa voisi kokeilla joskus 360-380 -millisiä tankojakin.



Juu, se on oikeasti noin. Joku 46cm stonga on ilmajarru.  Eikä porukoiden tartte miettiä pelkkää vauhtia, vaan energian säästöä. Tai ettå päivässä ehtii ajaa pidemmälle.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Ainakin tossa Grailin tangossa on se ongelma, että siinä on aika vähän flarea. Se ei ole siis alaotteelta paljoakaan leveämpi kuin kahvoilta ajaessa. Jos olisi enemmän flarea niin tanko voisi olla kahvoilta kapeampi, kun alaote tarjoaisi vielä leveämmän otteen haastavammille pätkille.

----------


## tchegge_

Joku Grizly nyt ei ole mikään aeropyörä muutenkaan, jos sen 2wattia haluaa säästää niin laittaa vaikka aika-ajopuvun ja kengänsuojat päälle kun lähtee kahvinkeittolenkille sen 40cm leveän tankolaukun kanssa. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## moukari

> Tangosta tulikin mieleen että taidan koettaa tälläistä: https://www.lambda-racing.de/product...-carbon-lenker



Tämä näyttää fiksulta ratkaisulta ja hinta on ihan kilpailukykyinen. Tähän ilmeisesti saisi myös lisätangot kiinni, mikäli ymmärsin oikein. Vähän sama periaate kuin Enven tangossa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Juu, se on oikeasti noin. Joku 46cm stonga on ilmajarru.  Eikä porukoiden tartte miettiä pelkkää vauhtia, vaan energian säästöä. Tai ettå päivässä ehtii ajaa pidemmälle.



Kuinka paljon pidemmälle? 10km, 50km, 100km?

----------


## JackOja

> Kuinka paljon pidemmälle? 10km, 50km, 100km?



Niin ja miksi?

----------


## Hower

Kun neljä senttiä kapeammalla stongalla välttyy ilmajarrulta, saa enempi vauhtia, säästyy energiaa ja ehtii ajaa pitemmälle niin saisko tommoseen kapeaan stongaan lisäksi vielä jonkun ultrakevyen prätkätyyppisen katteen, joka ohjaisi ilmavirran sopivasti kuskin ohi? Että olisi helpompaa ja kevyempää se räveltäminen. edit: edellisten johdosta ennenkaikkea nopeampaa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Räveltämisestä niin kuin muustakin ajamisesta saa helpompaa ja kevyempää yksinkertaisesti ajamalla hitaammin. Kaikella muulla tähdätään siihen että pyörä kulkee nopeammin. 

Muuten en näe kovin merkittävää eroa - enkä minkäänlaista periaatteellista eroa - sen välillä vaihdetaanko alkuperäiset renkaat rullaavimpiin, kiekot kevyempiin tai aerompiin vai ohjaustanko kapeampaan. Minkä tahansa niistä voi tehdä tai olla tekemättä ja ne kaikki voi tehdä ilman että tarvitsee pysähtyä ja jäädä miettimään pitäisikö myös hankki aerohaalari ja TT-kengänsuojat.

PS Tavoitteena voi tietysti olla myös eli lisäksi mukavuus.

----------


## stenu

Joo makuasioita nämäkin on. Joku haluaa perille mahdollisimman nopeasti ja toinen on perillä jo matkalla. Kumpikaan filosofia ei liene toistaan oikeampi.

Mun  mielestä tanko kannattaa speksata sen mukaan, että siinä pyörän päällä  on mahdollisimman hyvä olla.  Itselläni varsinkin pidemmillä lenkeillä se, mikä on mukava, on yleensä  myös nopea. Vähän ehkä keskivertoajokoiraa skrodempana mulle 44-senttinen tanko on paras. SSCX:ssä on 46 cm ja sillä saa kyllä  hyvin momenttia putkelta vääntäessä ja se on tosi tukeva ohjata esim. pehmeässä hiekassa, joten toimii krossikisoissa, mutta  on muuten vähän epämukava. Sekin vaihtunee 44-senttiseksi, kunhan saan päätettyä, että laitanko Stigmataan flarea vaiko enko. 42-senttinen tanko taas tuntuu siltä, että menee asento  ahtaaksi. Flarellisistä en osaa sanoa muuta kuin,  että Stigmatan originaali-Easton, 42 cm, väänsi kahvoilta ajaessa  ranteet sellaiseen kulmaan, että en olisi tullut toimeen sen kanssa eli jos olisi flarea, pitäisi käsien asennon takia tangon ehdottomasti olla vähintään 44 cm, kenties jopa 46 cm.

Leveämpi  tanko lyhentää ajoasentoa ja antaa monasti varaa vähän lyhentää  stemmiä. Sekin on tietty makuasia, että minkä mittainen stemmi kenenkin  mielestä tuntuu parhaalta. Mun mielestä 90 tai 100 mm on paras  kompromissi ohjaustuntuman, hallittavuuden ja etupään painopisteen  suhteen, jos siis puhutaan gg/cx-tyyppisessä ajossa olevista pyöristä.  Sekin kannattaa pitää mielessä, että myös tangon leveys vaikuttaa  ohjaustuntumaan.

En tiedä olisko jollain tehomittarilla  havaittavissa, mutta kun en mittareita omista, niin en huomaa parin  sentin tangon leveyserosta minkäänlaista eroa ilmanvastuksessa tai  nopeudessa. Se, minkä tuntee, on vaihdepyörän clutchillisen  1x-voimansiirron tehohäviö. Sen eron noteeraa joka kerta, kun hyppää  sinkulan päälle. Eli jos haluaa olla perillä mahdollisimman nopeasti,  kannatta ensimmäiseksi nakata vaihteet sillalta..  :Hymy:

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Joo kannattaa muistaa että yhdelle gravel-pyöräily on sitä että jyystetään leveää hiekkatietä 35km/h keskarilla aeropyörällä, toiselle se taas on sitä että pakataan pyörän kyytiin makkarat ja retkikeittimet ja ajellaan järven rantaan laavulle metsäautoteitä. Pyörän speksit kannattaa valita sen mukaan mihin sitä pyörää käyttää.

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Sekin kannattaa muistaa että nekin jotka ajavat leveää hiekkatietä 35 km/h keskarilla ajavat usein myös muunlaisia graveliksi luokiteltavia teitä - ja tekevät, pahalaiset, senkin kovemmalla keskarilla, aerommassa ajoasennossa ja/tai suuremmalla suhteellisella rasituksella kuin makkaranpaistolenkkiläiset tai maisemia ihailevat ja kuvien ottoa varten yhtenään pysähtelevät setämiesgravelpyöräilijät.

PS Mikään ei minua foorumipyöräilyssä vituta niin paljon kuin helvetin typerät ennakkokäsitykset niistä jotka harrastavat erityyppistä pyöräilyä, joilla on hiukan erilaisia tavoitteita ja mieltymyksiä tai jotka saavat pyöräilystä irti asioita joita itse ei saa, koska ei osaa, ei viitsi, ei jaksa, ei kykene tai ei vain ole kiinnostunut.

----------


## moukari

> Räveltämisestä niin kuin muustakin ajamisesta saa helpompaa ja kevyempää yksinkertaisesti ajamalla hitaammin. Kaikella muulla tähdätään siihen että pyörä kulkee nopeammin. 
> 
> Muuten en näe kovin merkittävää eroa - enkä minkäänlaista periaatteellista eroa - sen välillä vaihdetaanko alkuperäiset renkaat rullaavimpiin, kiekot kevyempiin tai aerompiin vai ohjaustanko kapeampaan. Minkä tahansa niistä voi tehdä tai olla tekemättä ja ne kaikki voi tehdä ilman että tarvitsee pysähtyä ja jäädä miettimään pitäisikö myös hankki aerohaalari ja TT-kengänsuojat.
> 
> PS Tavoitteena voi tietysti olla myös eli lisäksi mukavuus.



Sorapyöräily on tosiaan ihan yhtä hauskaa riippumatta siitä, mitä mainitsemistasi seikoista tekee tai jättää tekemättä. Mä en itse jaksa niinkään speksailla osia sen jälkeen, kun varusteet saa sille tasolle, että niistä ei enää suurempia nopeushyötyjä löydy. Sitten osien kuluessa vaihtelee niitä uudempiin sen mukaan mitä tarvitsee. Helpompi sitten hakea vauhtia hyvän treenin kautta. 

Mä ajattelin itse asiassa kokeilla speedsuitia seuraavalla kovemmalla lenkillä, kun löytyi netistä vihdoin sellainen jonka halusin  :Leveä hymy:  jos tulee sopiva päivä vielä tässä loppukesästä, ajan Unboundin 330 km kisamitan kotona kisavauhtia. Sen pituisessa matkassa kaikki aerolla säästetty teho auttaa huomattavasti.

----------


## Hower

> .. maisemia ihailevat ja kuvien ottoa varten yhtenään pysähtelevät setämiesgravelpyöräilijät.
> 
> Mikään ei minua foorumipyöräilyssä vituta niin paljon kuin helvetin typerät ennakkokäsitykset niistä jotka harrastavat erityyppistä pyöräilyä, joilla on hiukan erilaisia tavoitteita ja mieltymyksiä



Viittaatko jälkimmmäisessä vitutusvuodautuksessa itseesi ja ylempänä olevaan luonnehdintaasi "erityyppisistä" pyöräilijöistä? Jotenkin se vaikuttaa stereotypioita ja ennakkokäsityksiä vahvistavalta.

----------


## jii.haanpaa

> Tangosta tulikin mieleen että taidan koettaa tälläistä: https://www.lambda-racing.de/product...-carbon-lenker



Jänskän näköinen. Mulla on nyt ollut muutaman lenkin verran 48-senttinen Salsan Cowchipperi (*). Seuraavaksi voisikin testata tuollaista aerompaa. 

(*) Salsa tuli 42-senttisen maantiestongan tilalle. Sen verran olen huonopyöräilijä, että en isommin huomaa eroa nopeuksissa, en nyt tosin ole sen syvällisempää analyysiakaan jaksanut tehdä. Hupuilta ajettaessa tuo vastannee noin 44-senttistä flaretonta tankoa. Hauskuus- ja mukavuusfaktori selvästi suurempi. Maantiellä tietty tympeämpi, mutta aika harvoin tulee tällä pyörällä kestopäälysteellä liikuttua. Ehkä 44/46-senttinen olisi passeli kompromissi.

----------


## paaton

> Sorapyöräily on tosiaan ihan yhtä hauskaa riippumatta siitä, mitä mainitsemistasi seikoista tekee tai jättää tekemättä. Mä en itse jaksa niinkään speksailla osia sen jälkeen, kun varusteet saa sille tasolle, että niistä ei enää suurempia nopeushyötyjä löydy. Sitten osien kuluessa vaihtelee niitä uudempiin sen mukaan mitä tarvitsee. Helpompi sitten hakea vauhtia hyvän treenin kautta. 
> 
> Mä ajattelin itse asiassa kokeilla speedsuitia seuraavalla kovemmalla lenkillä, kun löytyi netistä vihdoin sellainen jonka halusin  jos tulee sopiva päivä vielä tässä loppukesästä, ajan Unboundin 330 km kisamitan kotona kisavauhtia. Sen pituisessa matkassa kaikki aerolla säästetty teho auttaa huomattavasti.



Speedsuit on mukavin ajokama ikinä. Jo tuo castellin free-aero race jersey on ihana. Ei läpätä eikä lepata. Kamat takataskussa ei heilu. Tuohan on speedsuitessa vielä paremmin hallussa.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Viittaatko jälkimmmäisessä vitutusvuodautuksessa itseesi ja ylempänä olevaan luonnehdintaasi "erityyppisistä" pyöräilijöistä? Jotenkin se vaikuttaa stereotypioita ja ennakkokäsityksiä vahvistavalta.



Kysymyksesi kuuluu niihin joihin ei ole syytä vastata. Se on myös kysymys, joka vahvistaa jo muodostunutta käsitystäni tiettyyn tyyppiin luokiteltavasta lukijasta,

PS Mutta jos se jotain auttaa, ajattelen itse niin että koska en ole sen enempää makkaranpaistaja kuin järvenrantapolkupyöräilijäkään enkä aja asfalttilenkkejänikän 35 km/h keskarilla, niin kai minä olen hiekkateille uskaltautuessani setämiesgravelpyöräilijä. Ja otan toisinaan kuviakin.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Musta samalla reissulla voi setämiespyöräillä, kuvailla ja pysähtyä istumaan kannolla ja halun syttyessä luukuttaa menemään -mulla ainakin alkaa reittä kuumottaa, kun alle osuu sopivaa soraa.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Niin sitä mä vaan yritin sanoa että sen Grizlin 44cm ohjaustanko on jonkun mielestä järjettömän leveä ja jonkun toisen mielestä järjettömän kapea. Kumpikin on ihan yhtä oikeassa. Ja jonkun mielestä Aero Speedsuit kuuluu olympialaisten kelkkakisoihin ja toisen mielestä se on olennainen osa gravel-pyöräilyä. Ja jälleen kumpikin on ihan yhtä oikeassa.

Kun näitä gravel-pyöriä käytetään aika moneen tarkoitukseen niin ei ehkä kannata kovin jyrkästi tuomita toisten speksejä kun tosiaan käyttötarkoitus voi olla aivan erilainen kuin itsellä. Jos nyt pitäis arvata niin ehkä puolella sorateitä pyöräilevistä ei ole mitään mittalaitetta mukana lenkeillään joten keskinopeus ja ilmanvastus eivät todennäköisesti ole kovin tärkeitä suureita.

----------


## bike futurist

gravelpyöräilyyn kuuluu olennaisena osana kipuilu sen kanssa, että onko se vaan markkinamiesten metkuja uutena myyntisegmenttinä, sitä alkuperäistä pyöräilyä, xc:tä väärillä kamoilla vaiko jotain muuta. Siinä mielessä vääntö sen olemuksesta kuuluu lajiin.

----------


## paaton

Niin olen jo aiemminkin maininnut, että gravellin parhaus on juuri se kaikki. Voit ajaa aerona isoa tietä lähes yhtä kovaa kuin maantiepyörällä. Voit ajaa singletrackia lähes yhtä kovaa kuin maasturilla. Ja nämä kaikki yhdellä mammuttipitkällä lenkillä. Huippua.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Musta samalla reissulla voi setämiespyöräillä, kuvailla ja pysähtyä istumaan kannolla ja halun syttyessä luukuttaa menemään -mulla ainakin alkaa reittä kuumottaa, kun alle osuu sopivaa soraa.



Ehdottomasti - ja hyvän eli itselle parhaan (tai edes riittävän hyvän) gravel grinding -fillarin pitäisi _tuntua_ sopivalta ja toimivalta kaikissa noissa lenkin vaiheissa ja riippumatta siitä ajaako setämiespyöräilyfiilingillä vai luukuttaako menemään.

Tai fillari ei ainakaan saisi olla yhtä lailla sellainen ettei kilometrin alipyöräily (olosuhteissa joissa toisenlainen gravelfillari olisi kiistatta parempi) vie ajohaluja kuin sellainen ettei kymmenen kilometrin asfalttipätkä vie iloa ajamisesta.

----------


## mehukatti

> Voit ajaa singletrackia lähes yhtä kovaa kuin maasturilla.



Et ainakaan HKP:ssa tai EKP:ssa...

----------


## Föhn

> Tämä näyttää fiksulta ratkaisulta ja hinta on ihan kilpailukykyinen. Tähän ilmeisesti saisi myös lisätangot kiinni, mikäli ymmärsin oikein. Vähän sama periaate kuin Enven tangossa.



joo ei minustakaan ihan atmosfääreissä oleva hinta. Ihan siedettävä suorastaan. Tykkään kapeammista tangoista ylipäätään. Jotenkin mulla on luontevaa saada handut kapealle vaikka yläkroppa on vaatekoon reilusti yläpäässä. Kyllä mä ajattelin tuota kokeilla. Joutuu tosin vaihtaa koko ohjaamon koska integroitu.

----------


## Föhn

> Jänskän näköinen. Mulla on nyt ollut muutaman lenkin verran 48-senttinen Salsan Cowchipperi (*). Seuraavaksi voisikin testata tuollaista aerompaa. 
> 
> (*) Salsa tuli 42-senttisen maantiestongan tilalle. Sen verran olen huonopyöräilijä, että en isommin huomaa eroa nopeuksissa, en nyt tosin ole sen syvällisempää analyysiakaan jaksanut tehdä. Hupuilta ajettaessa tuo vastannee noin 44-senttistä flaretonta tankoa. Hauskuus- ja mukavuusfaktori selvästi suurempi. Maantiellä tietty tympeämpi, mutta aika harvoin tulee tällä pyörällä kestopäälysteellä liikuttua. Ehkä 44/46-senttinen olisi passeli kompromissi.



Voisin tässä yhteydessä korostaa että vaikka mullei varsinaista ison rengastilan greiveli pyörää olekaan (max 34mm), olen sen sen verran mukavuus että kokeilunhaluinen, että tuollainen asennonviilaus on niitä viimeisiä juttuja millä saattaa löytää kyykkysentoon lisää eforttia. Koska selkä ja niskavammaisena kaikki staattinen lihaskuorma jonka saa pois on enemmän vauhtia ja pidempää lenkkiä. Nykyisessä ei ole mitään vikaa mutta se kokeilunhalu.

----------


## JKO17

X-Wing on ihan fiksun näköinen systeemi.  Tosiaan samaa kuin Enven ses  road aerobareissa.
Lisätangot saa mikäli oikein esitteen ymmärsin  vain 42 cm tankoon, jossa stemmin molemmin puolin pyöreää tilaa.
Johdotus kulkee pääosin tangon alapinnalla olevassa urassa mikä on iso plussa kun helpottaa johdotusta.

lisäys : droppi on vain 105 ja reach 72

----------


## Hower

> Kysymyksesi kuuluu niihin joihin ei ole syytä vastata. Se on myös kysymys, joka vahvistaa jo muodostunutta käsitystäni tiettyyn tyyppiin luokiteltavasta lukijasta,
> 
> PS Mutta jos se jotain auttaa, ajattelen itse niin että koska en ole sen enempää makkaranpaistaja kuin järvenrantapolkupyöräilijäkään enkä aja asfalttilenkkejänikän 35 km/h keskarilla, niin kai minä olen hiekkateille uskaltautuessani setämiesgravelpyöräilijä. Ja otan toisinaan kuviakin.



Niinno. 
Kun tämä keskustelunpätkä lähti liikkeelle siitä, että 44cm leveä stonga ja sen mukanaan tuoma käsien asento on valtava ilmajarru räveltämisessä, eli on huono. Ikävästi joudun toteamaan että vielä tässäkin iässä nuoruuden telinevoimistelutausta on levittänyt ylävartaloni vauhdin ja ilmanvastuksen kannalta ihan liian leveäksi. Siinä ei 2-4 cm lisää stongan leveydessä vaikuta juuri yhtään. Paha ilmajarru. Milläköhän sen saisi kuihdutettua aerommaksi? Toisaalta tykkään hukata energiaa kuntoilun takia eikä ole valtava kiirekään. Kiire minne, perille?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Niin aina sitä insinöörihenkisenä haluaisi jotain konkreettista näille huuteluilla, että tankoa kaventamalla jaksaa ja pääsee pidemmälle, että kuinka paljon. Kilometrillä ei ole paskankaan merkitystä jos 8h ajaa.

----------


## Föhn

Mulla seon pelkästään mukavuustekijä. Mutta pääseehän sitä jopollakin mutta ei, verkkokaupasta haetaan pyörää alle.

----------


## nure

Perinteinen kysymys, mitähän tuo painaa?

----------


## paaton

> Niin aina sitä insinöörihenkisenä haluaisi jotain konkreettista näille huuteluilla, että tankoa kaventamalla jaksaa ja pääsee pidemmälle, että kuinka paljon. Kilometrillä ei ole paskankaan merkitystä jos 8h ajaa.



No esimerkiksi viime lauantaina piti kyllä laskeskella, että ehtiikö valoiseen aikaan retkeltä pois. Jos keskarissa on esimerkiksi 4km/h eroa, tekee se 250km matkalla jo paljon ajassa.  Ja tarkoitus oli ajaa kevyt lenkki, eli pitää tehot ja syke alhaalla. 

Ei se tietysti tuo pelkkä tanko ole, mutta jos stonga on leveä ja ajaa muutenkin selkä suorana, tekee se oikeasti nopeuteen paljon.

----------


## petewow

^230grammaa

----------


## Föhn

> Perinteinen kysymys, mitähän tuo painaa?



Vitusti. Mutta löytyy kun penkoo.

----------


## Föhn

> X-Wing on ihan fiksun näköinen systeemi.  Tosiaan samaa kuin Enven ses  road aerobareissa.
> Lisätangot saa mikäli oikein esitteen ymmärsin  vain 42 cm tankoon, jossa stemmin molemmin puolin pyöreää tilaa.
> Johdotus kulkee pääosin tangon alapinnalla olevassa urassa mikä on iso plussa kun helpottaa johdotusta.
> 
> lisäys : droppi on vain 105 ja reach 72



Tuossa yksi osasyy miksi tanko kiinnostaa. Saa jarruletku pois silmistä tai no ei tietenkään kokonaan mutta edes jonkin verran.

----------


## Föhn

> No esimerkiksi viime lauantaina piti kyllä laskeskella, että ehtiikö valoiseen aikaan retkeltä pois. Jos keskarissa on esimerkiksi 4km/h eroa, tekee se 250km matkalla jo paljon ajassa.  Ja tarkoitus oli ajaa kevyt lenkki, eli pitää tehot ja syke alhaalla. 
> 
> Ei se tietysti tuo pelkkä tanko ole, mutta jos stonga on leveä ja ajaa muutenkin selkä suorana, tekee se oikeasti nopeuteen paljon.



Ihan asiaa. Kyllä mulla tuo pyöräily taloudellisuuslähteistä. Sitä fillaria poljetaan mahdollisemman lujaa minimikulutuksella. Ihan sama kuin juoksussa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> No esimerkiksi viime lauantaina piti kyllä laskeskella, että ehtiikö valoiseen aikaan retkeltä pois. Jos keskarissa on esimerkiksi 4km/h eroa, tekee se 250km matkalla jo paljon ajassa.  Ja tarkoitus oli ajaa kevyt lenkki, eli pitää tehot ja syke alhaalla. 
> 
> Ei se tietysti tuo pelkkä tanko ole, mutta jos stonga on leveä ja ajaa muutenkin selkä suorana, tekee se oikeasti nopeuteen paljon.



4km/h keskarieroa ei taideta ihan helposti pelkällä kalustolla tehdä jos puhutaan saman tyypin pyöristä tai varsinkaan yksittäistä osaa vaihtamalla.

----------


## paaton

> 4km/h keskarieroa ei taideta ihan helposti pelkällä kalustolla tehdä jos puhutaan saman tyypin pyöristä tai varsinkaan yksittäistä osaa vaihtamalla.



No kalustohan on just se, milllä tehdään asento. Ja asennosta tulee nopeus. Jos sulla on lyhyt stemmi ja uber leveä tanko, niin on vaan mahdotonta ajaa nopeassa asennossa. Ainakin maantiellä ja miksei gravellissakin, tuo 4km/h ero on täysin normaali eri asentojen välillä.

----------


## Föhn

> ^230grammaa



Oisit antanut herran itse etsiä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> No esimerkiksi viime lauantaina piti kyllä laskeskella, että ehtiikö valoiseen aikaan retkeltä pois. Jos keskarissa on esimerkiksi 4km/h eroa, tekee se 250km matkalla jo paljon ajassa.  Ja tarkoitus oli ajaa kevyt lenkki, eli pitää tehot ja syke alhaalla. 
> 
> Ei se tietysti tuo pelkkä tanko ole, mutta jos stonga on leveä ja ajaa muutenkin selkä suorana, tekee se oikeasti nopeuteen paljon.



Toinen keino pidentää päivämatkaa on vähentää taukoja, eli lisätä aktiivista ajoaikaa: tärkeäksi nousee mukavuus ajaessa. Toisaalta jokin 250 km:n reilusti soratietä sisältävä reissu taitaa olla monelle harvinainen, tai sellainen, joita ei ajeta koskaan.

----------


## paaton

> Toinen keino pidentää päivämatkaa on vähentää taukoja, eli lisätä aktiivista ajoaikaa: tärkeäksi nousee mukavuus ajaessa. Toisaalta jokin 250 km:n reilusti soratietä sisältävä reissu taitaa olla monelle harvinainen, tai sellainen, joita ei ajeta ollenkaan.



Se on tosiaan pakko tehdä. Yksi tauko pidettiin fiskarsissa ja sekin yritettiin käydä nopeasti. Hitaammin ajaminen vaan lisää noita puskataukoja harmillisen paljon. Ehkä pitäisi opetella tekemään nesteiden poistokin ajaessa  :Hymy:  

Taukojen pitämisestä ollaan muuten frendin kanssa tapeltu paljonkin. Ne ei kyllä omalle kropalle toimi. Parempi vaan pyörittää tasaisesti ja työntää sokeria tarpeen mukaan kroppaan. Tai sitten vaaleaa sämpylää. Mutta pidempi (ruokailu)tauko saa kyllä jalat juntturaan.

----------


## jii.haanpaa

> Voisin tässä yhteydessä korostaa että vaikka mullei varsinaista ison rengastilan greiveli pyörää olekaan (max 34mm), olen sen sen verran mukavuus että kokeilunhaluinen, että tuollainen asennonviilaus on niitä viimeisiä juttuja millä saattaa löytää kyykkysentoon lisää eforttia. Koska selkä ja niskavammaisena kaikki staattinen lihaskuorma jonka saa pois on enemmän vauhtia ja pidempää lenkkiä. Nykyisessä ei ole mitään vikaa mutta se kokeilunhalu.



Juu, mulle tämä on vain harrastus, joten kiva kokeilla kaikenlaista.




Tuossa ero 48-senttisen grävelistongan ja 42 cm maantietangon välillä. Hupuilta ajettaessa ero on pienempi, mitä senttimäärä antaa ymmärtää. Asento on hieman leveämpi ja hieman matalampi.

----------


## stenu

^^ Meinasin jo, että vetäydyn tästä vähän huvittavasta keskustelusta (sama kuin vääntäisi kättä siitä, että onko soralla sliksit vai nappulat paremmat), mutta en sitten kuitenkaan malttanut jättää kehaisematta, että ajelin toissa päivänä soolona 220 km soraa 44-senttisellä tangolla ja ehdin ihan helposti valoisaan aikaan kotiin, vaikka olen huonokuntoisempi ja pidin aika monta kahvitaukoakin enkä edes lähtenyt liikkeelle kukonlaulun aikaan.

Mutta ihan oikeasti Paatonkaan ei ole noin jäärä kuin mitä se nyt esittää olevansa ja hän ymmärtää kyllä ihan hyvin sen pointin, että 9 tunnin treeni on 9 tunnin treeni riippumatta siitä, että ajaako sen nopeammalla vai hitaammalla pyörällä ja että on olemassa myös sellaisia gravelisteja, joille ei ole himpunkaan vertaa väliä, että montako kilometriä se 9 tuntia tarkoittaa. Ja sitten on ne kaikki harmaan sävyt Paatonin ja noitten edellisten välissä.

Hitaammasta pyörästä on ainakin se ilo, että pääsee helpommalla reittien suunnittelun kanssa  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Tässä on pakko yrittää kaikin keinoin välttää lökäpöksyjen fooruminvaltausta. Nopeus kunniaan!

No mutta kuitenkin nyt ollaan pitkästä aikaa speksaamassa ajamista, eikä varailemassa hautapaikkoja, tai nahistelemassa kelvillä ajamisesta.

----------


## macci

löyhästi aiheeseen liittyen kun hiljattain tuli testailtua Space Chickenillä paljonko asentoa vaihtamalla saa lisää vauhtia (tasaisella edestakaisella grävelpätkällä)...

nämä alla olevan taulukon tulokset oli 120mm -17 stemmin asennuksen jälkeen. Harmittavasti jäi lähtökohta (eli olikohan -10 80mm stemmi ja pari senttiä spacereitä) testaamatta (tuo olisi ollut selvästi vielä pystympi kuin taulukon "rennosti kahvoilta").
taulukossa mainitut tyynyt otin pois ennen vikaa vetoa (eli kaikissa muissa vedoissa joissa niitä ei käytetty ne olivat pienenä aerohaittana tuossa)
tanko on 420mm (vai olikohan peräti 440mm) EA70 AX. kapeampaa ja airompaa voisi koittaa. toisessa grävelpyörässä on 40cm Ritchey Venturemax ja se on aivan fantastinen.
cda arvo (joka on mywindsockin laskema) tuossa alla ei ole absoluuttisen kohdallaan kun olettaa vierinvastukseksi nopeinta maantiekumia tasaisella asfaltilla mutta vertailu tässä se pointti olikin



nopeana yhteenvetona: noin pari kilometriä tunnissa pääsee pidemmälle jos vaikkapa asentaa airotikut tai ajaa dropeilta ja nenä stemmissä

oletin muuten että tuo vika veto olisi ollut nopein sillä kyynärpäät siinä noin 2cm alempana kuin tyynyiltä ajettuna. tyynyiltä ajettaessa käsien kulma oli vähän eri (pystymmässä) ja polvet osui melkein kyynärpäihin.

testailuiden jälkeen huomasin, että aerocoach on testannut pitkälti saman asian: https://www.aero-coach.co.uk/uci-roa...n-aerodynamics

----------


## paaton

Niin ei se 4km/h heitto oikeastikkaan ole kamalasti liioteltua, jos leveää tankoa ja selkä suorana.

Tuohon asennon mukavuuteen pätee ihan samat säännöt kuin muuhunkin treeniin. Ensin vartti ja siitä aikaa ylös. Äkkiä huomaa pari tuntisen menevän helposti ja kohta tangon päällä makaaminen onkin se rennoin asento.

Stenulle vielä, että ei mun pk-kunto ole todellakaan kaksinen. Moni pystyy tuottamaan watteja paljon enemmän ja pidempään. Veikkaan että näin kykenet sinäkin tuollaisella pitkällä lenkillä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei se leveä tanko tarkoita että ajetaan selkä suorana  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## paaton

No ei. Mutta esimerkiksi tästä curven mallikuvasta voi päätellä minkä verran tuollainen leveä stonga jarruttaa vauhdissa.

----------


## JKO17

Sellainen väite tuli vastaan Francis Caden bikefit videolla, että valtaosa miehistä ajaa liian leveällä ohjaamolla. Ergonomisesti suurimmalle osalle miehistä oikea ohjaamon leveys hoodseilta olisi 39-41, ja naisilla  jopa matalasta 30:stä 38:aan. Koskisi myös gravelia ja jos tarvii leveyttä tiettyihn tilanteisiin niin ohjaustangon flarella. Laitan oheen linkin , ensimmäinen on Gravel set up ja toinen roadista. Molempien videoiden alussa  on  ohjaustangon leveydestä.


Kun Trek julkaisi uuden Madonen, niin se ilmoitti että aerosäästöt on 20 w vanhaan Madoneen verrattuna. 10 tulee pyörästä ja 10 sillä että ohjaamoa kavennettiin 3 cm. Eli kaikki se uusi UCI:n mukainen muotoilu yms. =  3 cm ohjaamon kavennus.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIpsgm7pdkQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAyEzQdQV9I&t=193s

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

^^onneksi kannattaa aina se ääriesimerkki kaivaa, mutta olkoot. Gravelia voi harrastaa monella tavalla ja eri asiat merkkaa eri kuskeille. Muutama paasaaja vaan haluaa että se oma tapa on ainoa oikea ja luo mielikuvan järkyttävistä eroista jonkun tangon leveyden vaikutuksesta nopeuteen, vaikka todellisuudessa erot voi olla hyvin pieniäkin jos muuten pyörää ei muuteta jne. Kuten stenu tuossa ansiokkaasti jo mainitsi ja paasaajat ignoorasi niin tangon leveyden muuttaminen jne. vaikuttaa ajotuntumaan ja kokonaisvaikutus voi olla selvästi negatiivinen jollekin, vaikka nopeutta tulisi se 0.2km/h lisää.

Toivottavasti kukaan aloitteleva lukija ei ota tosissaan näitä juttuja.

Mulla on Ultimatessa 41cm tanko, jos oikein muistan. Tiedän suunnilleen sen ja Grizlin nopeuseron tiellä. Osa johtuu renkaista, osa ajoasennosta eikä oikeastaan kiinnosta vittuakaan.

----------


## stenu

Niin, jos pitää muut asiat ennallaan, niin leveämpään tankoon vaihtamalla ajoasento voi jopa madaltua ja siitä huolimatta kontrolli huonommalla alustalla paranee. Kuinka paljon sitten keskimäärin häviää tai voittaa minkäkinlaisella tankosetupilla riippuu siitä, että millaisia reittejä ajaa, kuinka hyvin jaksaa tai kiinnostaa millaisessakin ajoasennossa roikkua ja millainen on pyöränhallintaosaaminen.

Väittäisin myös, että se miten pyöränsä on speksannut, ohjaa alitajuisesti tai tietoisesti tietynlaisille reiteille. Jos kaksi hiekkatietä pystyy yhdistämään joko 10 kilsan asfalttiosuudella tai 5 kilsan traktoritie/single track -osuudella, melko suurella todennäköisyydellä aerona slikseillä graveloiva hakeutuu asfaltille ja leveän tangon kanssa nappuloilla ajeleva traktoritielle.

Sellainen grinduro-tyyppinen leikkimielinen kisaaminen, jossa ajettaisiin pitkällä lenkillä erilaisia kellotettuja erikoiskokeita asfaltti-TT:stä single track DH:n olisi mielenkiintoista. Kukin joutuisi miettimään kalustospekauksensa niin, että vahvistaako omia heikkouksiaan vai korostaako vahvuuksiaan.

Mua kiinnostaisi matalammalla dropilla varustetun, leveän flare-tangon kokeilu siksi, että tavallisen droppitangon kanssa ajelen varmaan 90-prosenttisesti kahvoilta. Jos tangon vaihto saisi mut viettämään enemmän aikaa dropeilla, paranisi mun keskimääräinen aerodynamiikka, vaikka faktisesti sen flare-tangon aerodynamiikka olisikin huonompi nykyiseen verrattuna.

----------


## paaton

Juu, en minä ole väittänytkään pelkän flare leveän tangon olevan hidas. Leveä tanko, lyhyt ja pysty asento on.

Olen huomannut saman jutun gravellissa itsekkin. Alaotetta kannattaa suosia, koska se on rennompi ja turvallisempi tapa edetä pehmeällä ja täristävällä soralla.
Vähän se on hoodien nokista ajoa hitaampaa, mutta ero on pieni gravellin hitaammissa vauhdeissa.

----------


## Brocol

> ^^onneksi kannattaa aina se ääriesimerkki kaivaa, mutta olkoot. Gravelia voi harrastaa monella tavalla ja eri asiat merkkaa eri kuskeille. Muutama paasaaja vaan haluaa että se oma tapa on ainoa oikea ja luo mielikuvan järkyttävistä eroista jonkun tangon leveyden vaikutuksesta nopeuteen, vaikka todellisuudessa erot voi olla hyvin pieniäkin jos muuten pyörää ei muuteta jne. Kuten stenu tuossa ansiokkaasti jo mainitsi ja paasaajat ignoorasi niin tangon leveyden muuttaminen jne. vaikuttaa ajotuntumaan ja kokonaisvaikutus voi olla selvästi negatiivinen jollekin, vaikka nopeutta tulisi se 0.2km/h lisää.
> 
> Toivottavasti kukaan aloitteleva lukija ei ota tosissaan näitä juttuja.
> 
> Mulla on Ultimatessa 41cm tanko, jos oikein muistan. Tiedän suunnilleen sen ja Grizlin nopeuseron tiellä. Osa johtuu renkaista, osa ajoasennosta eikä oikeastaan kiinnosta vittuakaan.



Kyllä näitä aloittelija välillä vähän ihmetyksellä lukee. Rivien välistä kylläkin olen tunnistavinani huumoriakin. Tosin oppii näistä myös, en esim ole aerodynamiikkaa tuolta asennon leveyden kantilta miettinytkään. Ajanut vaan miten hyvältä tuntuu ja niin taidan jatkaakin, mutta insinöörimielessä ihan kiinnostavaa. En muuten muista että paaton olisi moottoripyöräpuolella ollut noin ehdoton julistaja kuin täällä. Liekö siinä vitsissä spandexien kiristävyydestä sittenkin ripaus totuutta  :Hymy: )

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> J
> Olen huomannut saman jutun gravellissa itsekkin. Alaotetta kannattaa suosia, koska se on rennompi ja turvallisempi tapa edetä pehmeällä ja täristävällä soralla.
> Vähän se on hoodien nokista ajoa hitaampaa, mutta ero on pieni gravellin hitaammissa vauhdeissa.



Epäilemättä, kun on speksannut pyöränsä niin etupainoiseksi, että se heittää pienestäkin montusta huolimattomasti ajettaessa ympäri.

----------


## JKO17

Kokeilin maantiepyörässä muutamalla eri asetuksella ohjaamoja. Minulle vähän korkeampi ja kapeampi oli mukavin ja mutuna ehkä jopa hippasen nopeampi. Uskon että syynä tähän on se, että oikeasti selkäkulmani ei muuttunut ohjaamoa vaihtamalla, vaan ainoastaan käsikulmat ja samalla rintakehä leveässä ohjaamossa aukenee vähän.
Tässä ei ollut kysymys aerosta tai hallittavuudesta, vaan siitä että olin säädellyt ohjaamoa pikkuhiljaa mukavuusrajani väärälle puolelle

----------


## paaton

Joo, mä yritän saada aloittajatkin miettimään asennon merkitystä. Tottakai internetissä tarttee kärjistää. 

Mutta nyt zwift aikana ihan liian moni unehtaa miten paljon se asento vaikuttaa. Ajaa vaan watteja.

Itse ajattelen koko fillaroinnista just niinkuin föhn tähän kirjoitti.





> Kyllä mulla tuo pyöräily taloudellisuuslähteistä. Sitä fillaria poljetaan mahdollisemman lujaa minimikulutuksella. Ihan sama kuin juoksussa.

----------


## stenu

> ..ja samalla rintakehä leveässä ohjaamossa aukenee vähän.



Silloin aikoinaan muuten idea leveistä ohjaustangoista myytiin XC-kuskeillekin sillä, että kontrolli paranee ja että rintakehä aukeaa, jolloin hengitys tehostuu. Tiedä sitten mikä kaikki oli faktaa ja mikä fiktiota.

----------


## stenu

> Stenulle vielä, että ei mun pk-kunto ole todellakaan kaksinen. Moni pystyy tuottamaan watteja paljon enemmän ja pidempään. Veikkaan että näin kykenet sinäkin tuollaisella pitkällä lenkillä.



Tästä tuli mieleen, että onko mahdollista, että wattien tuotanto pitkällä lenkillä onkin parempi, jos laittaa kaikki panokset ajomukavuuteen aerouden maksimoinnin sijaan? Silloin se aerowattitappio ei välttämättä realisoituisi vauhtiin 1:1 edes tasaisella kovaa ajaessa.

----------


## Arosusi

> Tottakai internetissä tarttee kärjistää.



Ei tarvitse kärjistää. Se vaan aiheuttaa turhaa vastakkain asettelua ja kartoittaa lukijoita. Mielipiteistään voi kertoa asiallisesti toitottamatta niitä absoluuttisina kaikille sopivana totuuksina.
Vaikka itselle aero ei ole omissa vauhdissa mikään tärkeä asia niin mukava kuitenkin lukea asiallisia ja perusteltuja kirjoituksia niistä. Vielä kun niihin lisättäisiin nopeuden vaikutus niin monelle perusharrastajalle tulisi selvemmäksi että watit ja nopeudet on ihan eri nopeudella 20 km/h kuin 40 km/h.

----------


## paaton

> Tästä tuli mieleen, että onko mahdollista, että wattien tuotanto pitkällä lenkillä onkin parempi, jos laittaa kaikki panokset ajomukavuuteen aerouden maksimoinnin sijaan? Silloin se aerowattitappio ei välttämättä realisoituisi vauhtiin 1:1 edes tasaisella kovaa ajaessa.



Kyllä minä aina ajan nuo niin että on mukavaa. Se matalana ajaminen voi oikeasti olla myös rentoa. En siis yritä pakottaa kroppaa ihmeelliseen asentoon.

----------


## paaton

> Ei tarvitse kärjistää. Se vaan aiheuttaa turhaa vastakkain asettelua ja kartoittaa lukijoita. Mielipiteistään voi kertoa asiallisesti toitottamatta niitä absoluuttisina kaikille sopivana totuuksina.
> Vaikka itselle aero ei ole omissa vauhdissa mikään tärkeä asia niin mukava kuitenkin lukea asiallisia ja perusteltuja kirjoituksia niistä. Vielä kun niihin lisättäisiin nopeuden vaikutus niin monelle perusharrastajalle tulisi selvemmäksi että watit ja nopeudet on ihan eri nopeudella 20 km/h kuin 40 km/h.



Niinkun noiden wattien esittely menee äkkiä kehumiseksi. Tuon vuoksi olen yrittänyt jättää ne pois.

Mutta esimerkiksi vanhemmalla maantiepyörällä pääsen parhaimmillaan. 100km lenkin 37 keskarilla 230w teholla. Veikkaan aika monen kykenevän tuohon tehoon.

Eli nopeudet ovat eri, mutta watit voivat olla samat. Tuota kannattaa funtsia.

----------


## huotah

> Silloin aikoinaan muuten idea leveistä ohjaustangoista myytiin XC-kuskeillekin sillä, että kontrolli paranee ja että *rintakehä aukeaa, jolloin hengitys tehostuu*. Tiedä sitten mikä kaikki oli faktaa ja mikä fiktiota.



Mulla ei ole tästä faktaa mutta väitän että väite hengityksen tehostumisesta on fiktiota. Ihminen ei hengitä rintakehällä vaan pallealla. Jossain ääritapauksissa kapea ote voi aiheuttaa tunteen rintakehän ahistuksesta, mutta tuskin sillä on hapenottoon mitään mitattavaa merkitystä. Tämä menee samaan bro science -kategoriaan kuin 90% kaikesta markkinointipuheista ja alan muusta käärmeöljykaupasta.

----------


## huotah

> Niinkun noiden wattien esittely menee äkkiä kehumiseksi. Tuon vuoksi olen yrittänyt jättää ne pois.
> 
> Mutta esimerkiksi vanhemmalla maantiepyörällä pääsen parhaimmillaan. 100km lenkin 37 keskarilla 230w teholla. Veikkaan aika monen kykenevän tuohon tehoon.
> 
> Eli nopeudet ovat eri, mutta watit voivat olla samat. Tuota kannattaa funtsia.



Jos tuota aeron vaikutusta koettaisi havainnollistaa, niin ajelin juuri pari viikkoa sitten kaverin kanssa kevyen pk-lenkin maantiellä. Kaveri on aero ja nopea, minä en, joten vetovuorot meni luonnollisesti kaverille, vaikka iso osa 5,5 tunnin lenkistä ajettiinkin rinnakkain. Tuolla lenkillä keskitehoissa oli eroa 15W (noin 10%) aeron hyväksi, mikä on mielestäni aika paljon. 

(^liittyy graveliin siten että reitti sisälsi 5km hiekkatie-etapin)

Näihin airojuttuihin voi myös suhtautua "mitävälii" ja sekin on tosi jees, jokainen harrastakoon tavallaan.

----------


## Arosusi

> Niinkun noiden wattien esittely menee äkkiä kehumiseksi. Tuon vuoksi olen yrittänyt jättää ne pois.
> 
> Mutta esimerkiksi vanhemmalla maantiepyörällä pääsen parhaimmillaan. 100km lenkin 37 keskarilla 230w teholla. Veikkaan aika monen kykenevän tuohon tehoon.



Tarkoitin wateilla esim aerosta säästyneitä watteja. Eli jos TdF keskinopeudella 45 aero hyöty on esim 10 W niin 35 putoaa puoleen? ja 25 on olematon. 

Aika harva harrastaja vetää 100 km 37 keskarilla, ainakaan yksinään. Mutta jos pystyt niin hyvä homma.

Pidetään keskustelu asiallisena ja toisia kunnioittavina, niinkuin ne yleensä onkin.

----------


## paaton

> Tarkoitin wateilla esim aerosta säästyneitä watteja. Eli jos TdF keskinopeudella 45 aero hyöty on esim 10 W niin 35 putoaa puoleen? ja 25 on olematon. 
> 
> Aika harva harrastaja vetää 100 km 37 keskarilla, ainakaan yksinään. Mutta jos pystyt niin hyvä homma.
> 
> Pidetään keskustelu asiallisena ja toisia kunnioittavina, niinkuin ne yleensä onkin.



Justiinsa tätä minä tarkoitin. Tuon takia en haluaisi sotkea watteja mukaan omista kokemuksista.

----------


## Rawjunk

> Mulla ei ole tästä faktaa mutta väitän että väite hengityksen tehostumisesta on fiktiota. Ihminen ei hengitä rintakehällä vaan pallealla. Jossain ääritapauksissa kapea ote voi aiheuttaa tunteen rintakehän ahistuksesta, mutta tuskin sillä on hapenottoon mitään mitattavaa merkitystä. Tämä menee samaan bro science -kategoriaan kuin 90% kaikesta markkinointipuheista ja alan muusta käärmeöljykaupasta.



Aika-ajon vosi kuvitella olevan aika hankalaa, jos happi ei kulkisi kapealla asennolla  :Hymy: 

Itse olen vähän harkinnut 40 cm Zipp XPLR SL-70 tankoa nykyisen 42 cm tangon tilalle. Ainakin maantiellä kapeampi tanko avitti puutumisiin ym. ja tuohon saisi tarvittaessa clip-onit kiinnni.

----------


## Hower

Eipä mulla muuta:


Ne mittailee watteja ja stongan flaren senttimetrjä kenelle on insinöörin mielenlaatu suotu. Lökäpöksyt ei ymmärrä.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Yritin etsiä tuota kuvaa jo päivällä, mutten löytänyt  :Hymy:  

Olisi jännä tietää enemmän. Onko tuo vaan markkinointi kuva hipsterboomissa, vai ajaako noi oikeasti tuollaisissa kamoissa?

----------


## JKO17

Nuo wattikertoimet pyöreillä luvuilla ovat 45 kmh:sta, joka yleensä ilmoitetaan

35 kmh   0,5
30 kmh  0,3
25 kmh 0,2

ilman  faktantarkistusta ja muistini mukaan tarkat olisi 0,47; 0,28 ja 0,19


Näissä ääripäävertailuissa suurin syyllinen on Spessun "aero is everything"  lanseeraus heidän oman tuulitunnelin kanssa, jossa sitten verrattiin aerohyötyjä tasolla kumisaappaat/sadetakki ja sateenvarjo vs aerosuit , ja sieltä löydettiin sitten kuinka voit säästää jopa xxx wattia.

----------


## Hower

> Yritin etsiä tuota kuvaa jo päivällä, mutten löytänyt  
> 
> Olisi jännä tietää enemmän. Onko tuo vaan markkinointi kuva hipsterboomissa, vai ajaako noi oikeasti tuollaisissa kamoissa?



Mainos  :Hymy:  https://cycletraveloverload.com/ulti...llroad-riding/

----------


## Föhn

> Tämä näyttää fiksulta ratkaisulta ja hinta on ihan kilpailukykyinen. Tähän ilmeisesti saisi myös lisätangot kiinni, mikäli ymmärsin oikein. Vähän sama periaate kuin Enven tangossa.



Funtsin tuota ajatusta yön yli ja itseänikin alkoi kiinnostaa saada tikut kiinni. Jos kerran aletaan hieromaan asentoa muuttamalla ohjaamoa aikapaljon nykyiseen. Oliko sulla jotakin ajatusta kiinni tulevista tikuista?

----------


## Hower

Tyyli ennenkaikkea, lippis aeroasentoon säädettynä. https://www.cafeducycliste.com/en_ca...llection-ss20/

----------


## tchegge_

Selvästi näkyy aeron vaikutus, tuo nais-ihminen selvästi jo karannut pääjoukosta matalan asennon ja aeropäähineen kanssa kun mies-ihmiset on lippiksineen ja mummisasentoineen jo hävinneet pelin. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Funtsin tuota ajatusta yön yli ja itseänikin alkoi kiinnostaa saada tikut kiinni. Jos kerran aletaan hieromaan asentoa muuttamalla ohjaamoa aikapaljon nykyiseen. Oliko sulla jotakin ajatusta kiinni tulevista tikuista?



Mä en muista mallia, mutta kaveri noita kerran esitteli. Tulikohan sillä nyt tikut alapuolelta? Kuitenkin normaaleihin verrattuna ne padit olivat selvästi alempana, eli tangon yläpinnan tasalla. Tuntuu vähän typerältä, että asento nousee korkeammaksi, jos tuota ei varsinaisesti hae.

Olisikohan ollut joku tällainen. Ei kai tuo paljoa tuosta voi madaltua.

----------


## Föhn

Tuosta on hyvä alkaa. Jotain tollasta sen täytyisi olla. Blipit päihin

----------


## Föhn

Tuo koko ajatushan mulla lähti sen ranskalaisäijän tapaamisesta. Sillä oli fillarissaan melkoinen ohjaamo härdelli. Sellainen mitä en muista nähneeni ainakaan kovin yleisenä ilmiönä. Kuitenkin ohjaamo mahdollisti aika kapean otteen kyynärvarret tangolla lapaset nyrkissä tikuissa. Näytti eBay viritykseltä josta yritinkin etsiä.

----------


## Föhn

Kaverin mielestä tuon genren edustajat osoittautuvat ankariksi sätkän polttajiksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Yritin etsiä tuota kuvaa jo päivällä, mutten löytänyt  
> 
> Olisi jännä tietää enemmän. Onko tuo vaan markkinointi kuva hipsterboomissa, vai ajaako noi oikeasti tuollaisissa kamoissa?



Kaikille kaikki ajaminen ei ole sitä maksimisuorittamista. 

Itselle gravel on ehkä kaikkein vähiten sitä. En yleensä edes katsele keskareita. Wahoo on tangossa lähinnä näyttämässä reittiä ja usein ajelen niissä halveksituissa lökäreissä.

----------


## Föhn

> Kaikille kaikki ajaminen ei ole sitä maksimisuorittamista. 
> 
> Itselle gravel on ehkä kaikkein vähiten sitä. En yleensä edes katsele keskareita. Wahoo on tangossa lähinnä näyttämässä reittiä ja usein ajelen niissä halveksituissa lökäreissä.



Eihän se välttämättä ole heille tai monille edes maksimisuorittamista. He ajavat koska voivat.

----------


## nure

Wahoo kyllä tangossa  muttei se estä hauskanpitoa ja nauttimista. Toisaaltaan ihmisillä monenlaisia nautinnonlähteitä muutenkin.

----------


## Hower

Pyrkimyksenä mahdollisimman vähäisellä wattimäärällä mahdollisimman kova vauhti välineitä tuunaamalla.
Mikäpä siinä.
Onko kukaan missään kokeillut etupäähän jotain kevyttä katetta ilmanvastuksen tappamiseksi ja vauhdin lisäämiseksi? Jos se vauhti ja km/h on tärkeä juttu.

----------


## JackOja

Mikä muuten oli se pieni semisti aeron asennon mahdolistava käikäle stongan etupuolelle, sellainen "kaari"? Hiilaria? Kevyt? Joku proto? Se linkitettiin vissiin unbound-kuvien yhteydessä. Joko sitä saa jostain?

----------


## Föhn

> Pyrkimyksenä mahdollisimman vähäisellä wattimäärällä mahdollisimman kova vauhti välineitä tuunaamalla.
> Mikäpä siinä.
> Onko kukaan missään kokeillut etupäähän jotain kevyttä katetta ilmanvastuksen tappamiseksi ja vauhdin lisäämiseksi? Jos se vauhti ja km/h on tärkeä juttu.



Olen nähnyt sellaisen semikatteisen fillarin. Läskipyörä tosin ja sähkömoottorilla. Jopa valoreiät löytyi. Vähä kuin joku paris-Dakar safari moottoripyörä.  Kuskista voisi päätellä sen olevan jonkin sortin kylähullu umpikypärässään. Isot talvihanskat ja maski naamalla. Epäilen että katteisia fillareita voidaan tulla näkemään.

----------


## tchegge_

> Mikä muuten oli se pieni semisti aeron asennon mahdolistava käikäle stongan etupuolelle, sellainen "kaari"? Hiilaria? Kevyt? Joku proto? Se linkitettiin vissiin unbound-kuvien yhteydessä. Joko sitä saa jostain?



https://ridefarr.com/product/farr-ca...ro-bolt-on-v3/

Weight Weeniesin sorakeskusteluissa tuo. Ja kuva myös jostain Pron vastaavasta

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## JKO17

Unboundin 2:n Keegan Svensson käytti sellaista,  on varmaan hyväkin mutta saattoi olla myös poliittinen kompromissi  aerotikut -ei aerotikut riidassa.
Kaveri ajoi kuitenkin Santa Cruzin Stigmatalla joten tuollainen donitsi hänelle suotakoon.

saatavilla, ainakin samantyyppinen r2;sta

https://r2-bike.com/RIDE-FARR-Bar-Ex...um-black-matte

----------


## JackOja

^^juuri tuo. Linkatkaa sitten kun noita saa ostaa. Kelpaisi kesäretkien varusteeksi vastatuuliosuuksille.

----------


## paaton

Noiden pienien lisäosien kanssa kannattaa olla tarkkana.  Mulla oli tällaiset controltechit ja ne olivat kyllä aivan sudet. Niin lerput, että ajaminen noilta pelotti. Samoin pituus loppuu todella äkkiä kesken, eli olivat minusta aika turhat. 

Eli normi mittaiset kuituiset mielestäni paras vaihtoehto.

Itse noita joskus funtsin gravelliin, mutta päätin jättää asentamatta. Tulee ajettua kuitenkin niin paljon polkua sun muuta mutagravellia. Menee vielä kuitutanko mahasta läpi valtaojan ylityksessä...

----------


## nure

Jack, myynnissä https://www.fillaritori.com/topic/26...comment-517817 Kaverin kanssa tehtiin kauppaa mutta kun tuo maantiepyörä myynnissä niin jäi hankkimatta.

----------


## Föhn

Kuituinen ridefarr yhdistettynä aiemmin linkkaamaani stongaan saisi kyllä aika makean kombon. Jopa ulkonäöllisesti, joka ei paljon merkkaa jos joku yhdistelmä toimii. Voi sanoa että ruma ilmestys mutta toimii. Toki joutuisin ostamaan myös stemmin. Koko kombon arvioitu paino olisi jotain 400g joka olisi noin 120 g enemmän kuin nykyinen yhdistelmä. Todennäköisesti pääsisin nopeampaa 120g läskimpänä

----------


## stenu

> Aika-ajon vosi kuvitella olevan aika hankalaa, jos happi ei kulkisi kapealla asennolla .



Menee jo melkolailla offariksi, mutta noita aika-ajoasentoon liittyviä juttuja on tutkittu paljonkin ja mun käsitys on sellainen, että tehokkain aika-ajoasento on kompromissi aerodynamiikan ja fysiologisen tehokkuuden välillä. Ajoasento vaikuttaa myös siihen, että kuinka paljon happea/tuotettu watti kuluu ja siihen, että kuinka paljon sydämen pitää tehdä töitä, jotta se happi saadaan kulkemaan jalkojen lihaksiin. Googlaamalla löytyy aiheesta vaikka kuinka paljon tieteellistä tekstiä.

Pro-kuskien 50 km/h aika-ajokeskareilla kannattaa suurin osa paukuista laittaa ilmanvastuksen voittamiseen, koska suunnilleen 90% wateista kuluu siihen, mutta siitä huolimatta ajoasentoa ei voi heilläkään optimoida pelkästään aerodynamiikkaan perustuen. Harrastelijagravelistin 25 km/h vauhdeissa ihan jonkun muunlaisesta optimoinnista saatava hyöty voisikin olla yllättävän iso, jos joku sellaista asiaa viitsisi tosissaan tutkia.

----------


## Föhn

Ilmanvastuksen vaikutushan alkaa määräämään siinä 15-25km/h joten tuolla segmentillä polkevilla,on ymmärrettävissä vastahanka kaikkea sitä kohtaan mistämuut kokee saavansa hyötyä. Ja jos se on maksimi niin ymmärrän.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Vai vastahanka...

----------


## paaton

Niin ja 25km/h on gravellilla jo ihan ok keskari. Meillä taisi tuo pitkä lenkki olla 24km/h. Siinä mennään jo myötätuulessa pitkiä pätkiä kovaa ja taas vastatuulessa hiljaa. Mun mielestä se asento vaikuttaa vastatuulessa paljon enemmän.

 Jokainen on varmaan kokenut tuon. Vauhtia 15km/h ja suoraa vastatuulta yli 10m/s. Kannattaa todellakin lyödä nenä stemmiin kiinni, tai muuten se pyörä ei liiku minnekkään.

----------


## Föhn

Oulussa pyyhki torstaina ja perjantaina yli kymmenen m/s vastatuuli idästä päin tullessa. Mereltä päin siis tuuli. Ja puuskissa enemmän jota riitti sitten ajottain. Ei edes maantiellä päässyt kuin reilut 26 keskareihin. Yksi iso mäki joskin lyhyt, saa helposti tuutattua yli neljänkympin vauhdin, jäi alle kolmeenkymppiin ja siltikin joutui polkemaan alamäkeen. Yks kotimatka, suurinpiirtein 300w pitää tuutata jotta pääset 25km matkan kotiin alle tunnissa.

----------


## stenu

Joo harvoin mä pääsen yksin ajellessa pitkillä lenkeillä 25 km/h keskareihin, kun kierrän kaikki agenttipolut ennemmin kuin ajelen asfaltilla enkä aja edes suunnilleen missään aeroasennossa. Toissapäiväisen ylipitkän pk-lenkin keskari taisi olla 23,5 km/h. 90% matkasta maisemia fiilistellen kahvoilta. Enkä myöskään noista fysiologia-asioista ja muista oikeasti tiedä yhtään mitään. Ei ole tarvinnut kiinnostua, kun itselleni ei ole väliä ja jälkikasvu on (onneksi) hoitanut valmentajansa muualta eli kunhan spekuloin.

----------


## Föhn

> Vai vastahanka...



No omassa ajoporukassa on ihmisiä joille maksimi on siinä 25km/h. Ja tuokin on siinä kiinni ajetaanko aamulla vai päivällä. Niinkuin tiedät niin tuulet on aamulla yleensä maltillisia.

----------


## JKO17

Signaturen facebook sivuilla on hyvä esimerkki viimeisen päälle olevasta aerogravelpyörästä
- 3T runko
- 3T Discus 45, 40 mm ulkoleveydeltään olevat hiilarivanteet
- aerotikut
-renkaat kapeahkot Strada biancat

Tuolla pyörällä suurin osa on maantiellä selkeäsi nopeampi kuin omalla maantiepyörällä, johtuen noista aerotikuista ja sen myötä ajoasennosta.
Onko muuten niin, että  aerotikuilla  ajaminen soralla on jostain syystä "hyväksyttävämpää" kuin maantiellä  (pl. tt-pyörät)



https://www.facebook.com/signature.f...61742109243154

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Joo harvoin mä pääsen yksin ajellessa pitkillä lenkeillä 25 km/h keskareihin, kun kierrän kaikki agenttipolut ennemmin kuin ajelen asfaltilla enkä aja edes suunnilleen missään aeroasennossa. Toissapäiväisen ylipitkän pk-lenkin keskari taisi olla 23,5 km/h. 90% matkasta maisemia fiilistellen kahvoilta. Enkä myöskään noista fysiologia-asioista ja muista oikeasti tiedä yhtään mitään. Ei ole tarvinnut kiinnostua, kun itselleni ei ole väliä ja jälkikasvu on (onneksi) hoitanut valmentajansa muualta eli kunhan spekuloin.



Itse ajelen maantiellä omasta mielestäni yksin suht "kovaa" taustat huomioiden, eli +30km/h keskarilla aina ja edellinen taisi olla 32km/h tasan. Ja ei ole mitään kilpaurheilutaustaa ja olen myös ylipainoinen. Gravelilla taas tykkään ajaa nauttien maisemista kavereiden kanssa ja tauolla voi juoda vaikka kaljaa. Semmoista rentoa tekemistä. Vähän sama itsellä maastossa, että pitkäjoustoisella rällätään rennosti ja xc-pyörällä yritetään ajaa kovaa. Siksi ehkä xc-pyörä on myyty pois ja tilalle tuli toinen maastopyörä millä en ole uhkana kenenkään komeille. Maantiepyörä riittää minulle tuohon suorittamiseen ja sillä onkin ajettu yksi lenkki tänä kesänä  :Leveä hymy:  Tosin pari kk meni telakalla ja ajokunto pääsi vähän laskemaan, niin nyt varovasti ajellaan pohjia takas. Onneksi kesä on tullut ainakin tähän asti joka vuosi uudestaan ja eihän nuo vehkeet tuolla seinällä roikkuessa miksikään mene. Muistakaa että kaikki pyöräily on oikeinpyöräilyä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Pakkaa puhelin siten, että sitä ei tule kaivettua kovin helposti lenkin aikana esiin. Jos on ollut tapana pysähdellä ottamaan kuvia, niin luopuu tästä tavasta. Näin toteutunut keskinopeus, sekä ajonaikainen, että kokonais- nousevat helposti. Lisäksi säästyy energiaa, kun lukemattomat kiihdytykset takaisin ajovauhtiin jäävät pois.

---------------------------------------------

Pohdin miten tällainen tehoa mittaamaton, ajon aikana ajonopeutta ja sykettä seuraamaton gravelia harrastava saisi hyödyttyä pienestä ilmanvastuksen vähenemisestä: harvoin ajan niin pitkää lenkkiä, että en voisi vielä jatkaa. Harvoin ajan niin kovaa, että en voisi vähän kovempaa ajaa. Pudotan nytkin dropeille tai sitten kahvoilta ajaessa ajan matalana vastatuuleen.

_(Ranteesta mitattu keskisyke lenkeillä näyttäisi vaihtelevan 120:n molemmin puolin, maksimia en tiedä, mutta toisinaan käväisee 170 bpm:ssä, leposyke jossakin alle 50_)

----------


## jalkkis

^Ehkä tuulisemmassa kelissä aeroudesta olisi konkreettisesti iloa ilman mittareitakin?

Muutoinhan jos ei ole tavoitteita nopeuden ja matkan jne. suhteen niin kunnon ylläpitoon ja kohottamisen ei tartte aeroutta.  Pikemminkin päinvastoin.

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JKO17

^^
"Pudotan nytkin dropeille tai sitten kahvoilta ajaessa ajan matalana vastatuuleen."

Noin periaatteessa samasta asiasta voisi olla kysymys  ( kun pyöräillessä on aina vastatuuli), mittasuhde  ja hyödyn määrä on vaan eri.

----------


## stenu

Hienoja ja vähemmän hienoja ei niin haudanvakavaan gravelointiin soveltuvia pyöriä Radavistin 2022 Councourse de Machines -rapsassa: https://theradavist.com/2022-concour...race-and-show/

----------


## jalkkis

^Onks grävel-potkupyöriäkin?

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hower

> Hienoja ja vähemmän hienoja ei niin haudanvakavaan gravelointiin soveltuvia pyöriä Radavistin 2022 Councourse de Machines -rapsassa: https://theradavist.com/2022-concour...race-and-show/



Nyt on kunnollista!

----------


## nure

^ Aika vekkuleita kapistuksia, hieman erillaisia keulakulmia. Joskus kyllä myös miettii tuota tavaran määrää ellei maailman ympäri olla menossa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Nyt on kunnollista!



Kamalia ilmajarruja sun muita. Ei jatkoon.

----------


## Leewi

> Joskus kyllä myös miettii tuota tavaran määrää ellei maailman ympäri olla menossa.



Hienosti ymmärretty toi kilpailu ja sen säännöt.

----------


## #78

Mistäköhän kannattais kysellä Scott addict gravelin saatavuutta? Xxl näyttäis olevan Suomen jälleenmyyjä mutta sieltä tuskin kannattaa.

----------


## JKO17

Bikeplanet

https://www.bikeplanet.fi/scott

----------


## #78

> Bikeplanet
> 
> https://www.bikeplanet.fi/scott



Jeps kiitos

----------


## plr

Keväällä Bikeplanetissa epäilivät, etteivät ehkä saa pyörää varastoon koko vuonna. Eri keskustelupalstojen mukaan suunnilleen sama tilanne koko maailmassa.

Tuossa video, josta selviää miten hienosta pyörästä on kyse ja mihin aerograveleita tarvitaan:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN8_Ng3BoU0

----------


## JKO17

Eipä kestä. Scottilta löytyy hyvän näköisiä ja oloisia graveleita ja maantiepyöriä, ja vaikuttaisi olevan ihan ok hinnoiteltu

----------


## miz

Meinasin kans hommata uuden addictin, ei saanut Suomesta eikä mistään muualtakaan tälle vuodelle edes lupauksia.

----------


## #78

Valitettavasti saman vastauksen sain bikeplanetista... ei tälle vuodelle ole tulossa.

----------


## TERU

Huntteri on ottanut Rock Machinen listoilleen, tsekkien kasaama, miksei noillakin aja, jälleenmyyjän etsintään omalta alueelta, tiedä vaikka jotain löytyisikin:
https://huntteri.fi/fi/tuote/polkupy...cm-xl-petrooli
Nyt on pula-aika.

----------


## nure

^Ei jatkoon, alumiinirunko ja haarukka, 2x10, ei hintansa veroinen. Pula-aika on totta, saatavuus tiukkaa ja jos haaveilee pyörästä niin kiirettä kannattaa pitää. 
Toisaaltaan maantiepyörän myynti helpottuu kun uusien tarjonta huono.

----------


## stenu

> Tuossa video, josta selviää miten hienosta pyörästä on kyse ja mihin aerograveleita tarvitaan:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN8_Ng3BoU0



Ihan taidokasta mielikuvamarkkinointia kyllä juu ja ilmeisesti myös toimii, jos generoi tarpeita. Todellisuuden kanssa korreloi yhtä hyvin kuin se, että mä kuvittelisin kisaavani Lifetime Grand Prix:n voitosta sillä, että laitan Stigmataani 40-senttisen tangon niinkuin Keegan Swensonilla on  :Hymy:

----------


## TERU

> ^Ei jatkoon, alumiinirunko ja haarukka, 2x10, ei hintansa veroinen. Pula-aika on totta, saatavuus tiukkaa ja jos haaveilee pyörästä niin kiirettä kannattaa pitää. 
> Toisaaltaan maantiepyörän myynti helpottuu kun uusien tarjonta huono.



Jäitä hattuun ja ajaa vanhalla kalustolla, nyt alkukarsintaan pääsykin on kovilla. 
Kokonaan jos pyörä puuttuu, niin kaikki kivet käännettävä ja väännettävä kauppiaan kanssa alennuksista, kauppiaallakin tarve saada myyntiä, kun ei ole paljon mitä myydä.

----------


## plr

> Ihan taidokasta mielikuvamarkkinointia kyllä juu ja ilmeisesti myös toimii, jos generoi tarpeita. Todellisuuden kanssa korreloi yhtä hyvin kuin se, että mä kuvittelisin kisaavani Lifetime Grand Prix:n voitosta sillä, että laitan Stigmataani 40-senttisen tangon niinkuin Keegan Swensonilla on



Tämä on mitä suurimmassa määrin markkinointivideo, ilman muuta. Tuo kaveri tekee videoita eri Scottin pyörillä ja pääosin lasketaan kovaa vauhtia alamäkiä. Minusta pyörä näkyy videossa paremmin kuin valmistajan omissa markkinointikuvissa. Kyllähän gravelpyörällä painetaan menemään täälläkin sopivissa alamäissä reippaasti, vaikka pääosin mennään hitaammin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ainakin näissä omissa ajomaastoissa alamäkinopeuksia aeroa enemmän rajoittaa se, että kuskia alkaa hirvittää, että miten tässä käy.

----------


## jalkkis

Millaisilla keskinopeuksilla gravelikisoja ajetaan? Eli mikä olis aerouden hyöty?

----------


## HeZaH

> Ainakin näissä omissa ajomaastoissa alamäkinopeuksia aeroa enemmän rajoittaa se, että kuskia alkaa hirvittää, että miten tässä käy.



Täysillä vaan ja toivoa parasta...?  :Hymy:

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Unboundin voittaja Ivar Slik ajoi 21,37mph keskarilla eli reilu 34km/h. Kyllä tolla keskarilla aero on äärimmäisen tärkeä juttu varsinkin kun välillä menivät kauheassa mutalöllössä pyörä olkapäällä joten ne paremmat pätkät on sit vedetty neljääkymppiä.

----------


## paaton

Niin tuota juuri frendin kanssa mietittiin. Eli mitä kovempaa ajaa ja mitä enemmän tehoja, sen enemmän vaikuttaa aero. Oho.

Mutta siis siltä kannalta, että tämä selittää esimerkiksi niiden hitaiden maxxiksen sliksien käytön. Ne renkaissa hävityt watit ovat kuitenkin suhteessa tosi vähäisiä, jos kynnys on 400 ja vauhti +40km/h.

Normi kuolevaisen tehoilla ja vauhdilla renkaatkin taas merkkaa todella paljon.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Sitten vaan miettimään kuinka omat ajot vertautuu noihin kisailijoihin ja kuinka oleellinen asia se keuhkottu aero niissä on.

----------


## paaton

> Sitten vaan miettimään kuinka omat ajot vertautuu noihin kisailijoihin ja kuinka oleellinen asia se keuhkottu aero niissä on.



No kai tuon nyt jokainen itsekkin tajuaa. Jos kyntää maastopolkuja ja kattelee siirtymät maisemia, niin eihän tuolla ole psknkn merkitystä.

----------


## timoht

Scottin addicti on epäilemättä hieno pyörä mutta ainakin mua alkoi jo eka minuutin videonkatselun jälkeen naurattaan toi jatkuva nopeusnäyttö. En - tietenkään- epäile manipuloiduksi mutta uponnee kuin kuuma veitsi voihin ko. pyörän hankintaa harkitsevaan harrastajaan.

----------


## nure

TERU, vaikka millainen ostokiima olisi niin kannattaa säilyttää järki, tuo ei kyllä ollut hintansa väärti.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> No kai tuon nyt jokainen itsekkin tajuaa. Jos kyntää maastopolkuja ja kattelee siirtymät maisemia, niin eihän tuolla ole psknkn merkitystä.



Niin ja jos ei tajua niin muiden kannattaa ilman muuta kailottaa, että heti uuteen pyörään kapeaa tangoa ja pitkää stemmiä tilaukseen, että saa aeron kohdalleen.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Sitten vaan miettimään kuinka omat ajot vertautuu noihin kisailijoihin ja kuinka oleellinen asia se keuhkottu aero niissä on.



Kyllä vaan, ja ohje käy kaikkiin muihinkin juttuihin mitä katselee noissa proffien pyörissä ja varusteissa. Että miksi mikäkin asia on tehty, ja käykö se myös omiin ajeluihin.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Grizl tuli eilen ja ensimmäinen satanen kohta ajettu. Tässä ekoja kokemuksia:

- Sähkövaihteet ovat tosi hyvät, yllätyin oikein miten paljon tykkään niistä.
- Tuo "halkaistu" hiilikuituinen satulatolppa vaimentaa tehokkaasti tärinöitä ja iskuja, selkeä ero verrattuna tavalliseen hiilikuitutolppaan
- Ajettavuus on taattua Canyonia eli tasapainoinen: riittävän vakaa mutta ei kömpelö, sopivan pysty ajoasento mutta ei tunnu että istuu sohvalla
- Vaaleanpunainen on hyvä pyörän väri
- Olen niin rapakunnossa, että melkein hävettää ajella näin hienolla vehkeellä

edit. Mielenkiintoisena kuriositeettina: vaikka nuo renkaat ovat keskenään täysin samanlaiset ja samankokoiset, niihin on printattu eri maksimipaine. Toisessa 4 bar ja toisessa 5 bar. Ilmeisesti Schwalbe on tehnyt noihin maksimipaineisiin jossain vaiheessa muutoksen ja renkaat ovat eri erää.

----------


## Hokku

> Grizl tuli eilen ja ensimmäinen satanen kohta ajettu. Tässä ekoja kokemuksia:
> 
> - Sähkövaihteet ovat tosi hyvät, yllätyin oikein miten paljon tykkään niistä.
> - Tuo "halkaistu" hiilikuituinen satulatolppa vaimentaa tehokkaasti tärinöitä ja iskuja, selkeä ero verrattuna tavalliseen hiilikuitutolppaan
> - Ajettavuus on taattua Canyonia eli tasapainoinen: riittävän vakaa mutta ei kömpelö, sopivan pysty ajoasento mutta ei tunnu että istuu sohvalla
> - Vaaleanpunainen on hyvä pyörän väri
> - Olen niin rapakunnossa, että melkein hävettää ajella näin hienolla vehkeellä
> 
> edit. Mielenkiintoisena kuriositeettina: vaikka nuo renkaat ovat keskenään täysin samanlaiset ja samankokoiset, niihin on printattu eri maksimipaine. Toisessa 4 bar ja toisessa 5 bar. Ilmeisesti Schwalbe on tehnyt noihin maksimipaineisiin jossain vaiheessa muutoksen ja renkaat ovat eri erää.




Hieno väri! Olisin halunnut tuollaisen viime kesänä, mutta ei ollut Suomeen tarjolla. Tykkään kyllä omasta harmaastani yllättävän paljon, mutta eihän se pinkki ole.

----------


## gallodepelea

Todella hieno, nopean näköinen. Kävin tänään ihan muissa asioissa Suomenojan Intersportissa ja siellä oli pitkä rivi Cannondale Topstoneja sekä hiilari- että alurungoilla. Olin ihan ihmeissäni että graveleita löytyy ihan hyllystä, sen verran outoa on pyörän hankinta ollut viime vuosina.

----------


## nure

^^Väristä ja noista lapsenpaskan värisistä renkaista voi olla montaa mieltä mutta ihan ok pyörä varmaan muuten, IMO...

----------


## stenu

> Unboundin voittaja Ivar Slik ajoi 21,37mph keskarilla eli reilu 34km/h. Kyllä tolla keskarilla aero on äärimmäisen tärkeä juttu varsinkin kun välillä menivät kauheassa mutalöllössä pyörä olkapäällä joten ne paremmat pätkät on sit vedetty neljääkymppiä.



Swenson oli Unboundissa toinen, voitti viime viikonlopun SBT GRVL:n (keskari 36+ km/h) ja tulee todennäköisesti voittamaan koko Life Time Grand Prix:n Stigmatalla joka on kaikkea muuta kuin aerogravel. Mutta, kun tota kuvaa katsoo, niin Swenson on niin kapea kaveri, että on itsessään varsin aero, jos vertaa vaikka tuohon takana polkevaan, leveäharteisempaan kuskiin. Mun geeneillä musta ei tule yhtä aeroa, vaikka lopettaisin herkkujen syömisen ja kaljan juomisen kokonaan. Mutta tiedostan, että jos asialla olisi mulle väliä, mun kannattaisi aloittaa siitä.



(kuvan lähde Velonews)

----------


## velib

Takana tulee Payson McElveen, yksi Lifetimen ennakkosuosikeista kunnes mursi solisluunsa juuri ennen ensimmäistä kisaa. Nyt Leadvillessa hänkin tosin totesi että Swenson on tänä vuonna voittamaton.

Aiheeseen liittyen, Payson vaihtoi tänä vuonna Trekiltä Allied Cycle Worksille ja ajaa gravelit tällä https://alliedcycleworks.com/collections/able

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Payson vaihtoi tänä vuonna Trekiltä Allied Cycle Worksille ja ajaa gravelit tällä https://alliedcycleworks.com/collections/able



Onpa harvinaisen ruma pyörä.   :Hymy:

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Grizl tuli eilen ja ensimmäinen satanen kohta ajettu.



Onnea uudesta pyörästä, hienolta näyttää! 
Minä en lopulta päätynyt Grizliin, sillä sain saksalaisesta liikkeestä gigadiilin BMC URSista. 
Ensi viikolla pitäisi tulla...tilattuna myös RideWrapin suojakalvot runkoon ja CycliStickin suojat kampiin.

----------


## izmo

> Onpa harvinaisen ruma pyörä.



Eikös tohon sais hihnan ketjun tilalle.....

----------


## paaton

> Onnea uudesta pyörästä, hienolta näyttää! 
> Minä en lopulta päätynyt Grizliin, sillä sain saksalaisesta liikkeestä gigadiilin BMC URSista. 
> Ensi viikolla pitäisi tulla...tilattuna myös RideWrapin suojakalvot runkoon ja CycliStickin suojat kampiin.



Noita kampien suojia täytyisi kyllä miettiä. Olen saanut parissa vuodessa ultegran kammet varmaan melkein puhki. Kengänsuoja ja hiekkaseos hankaa aika tehokkaasti. Polkimien levittäminen ei oikein pelkästään ulkonäköseikan vuoksi kiinnostele.

----------


## nure

^XX1 jo valmiiksi suojattu.

----------


## paaton

Olen kyllä noihin MAANTIEKAMPIIN, kyllä 3M kalvoa laittanut, muttei se kestä ajoa kovinkaan pitkään. Sellainen kovempi ja ehkä paksumpikin suojakalvo olisi jees.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Olen kyllä noihin MAANTIEKAMPIIN, kyllä 3M kalvoa laittanut, muttei se kestä ajoa kovinkaan pitkään. Sellainen kovempi ja ehkä paksumpikin suojakalvo olisi jees.



https://restyling.fi/

Itse kävin tuolta hakemassa autojen teippaukseen tarkoitettua ppf-kalvoa. Vähän eri käyttötarkoitukseen, mutta tuo voisi kestää myös kammissa paremmin, kun autotkin on aika kovilla Suomen talvessa. Noilla teippaamoilla jää jämäpaloja aina autojen yliteippauksista, joten sain itse ainakin ihan ilmaiseksi sitä läpinäkyvää kalvoa jämäpaloista rungon suojaukseen. Tuon paikan omistaja kova pyörämies, joten varmaan pyörähommissa auttaa mielellään. Varmaan voi kysellä muualtakin teippauksia tekevistä firmoista, jos on lähempänä kotia yms. Parempihan se on jämäpalatkin antaa käyttöön, kuin heittää roskikseen.

----------


## Arosusi

https://www.taperoll.fi/
Helsinki Metsälä

Tuolta löytyy 3M teippejä. Saa rullasta itselle sopivan siivun. Hakenut 15/20 cm siivuja. Ei maksa paljoa ja saa pyörään/kampiin sopivan värisenä.
Suosittelen.

----------


## nure

Päätön, SRAM:n "kalvo" melko paksu. Jos vastaavaa löytyi niin suositan.

----------


## pätkä

Mm. Motonetiltä löytyy HPX kiveniskuteippiä. Paksuus 0,19mm. https://www.motonet.fi/fi/kategoria/...82/Suojateipit

----------


## JackOja

> Päätön, SRAM:n "kalvo" melko paksu. Jos vastaavaa löytyi niin suositan.



Painavaa, painavaa. Ilmankin on aina pärjätty  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## nure

^ Vois kyllä pari grammaa pudottaa ja kuluessahan kammet kevenee entuudestaan. Mikä pyörä sellainen joka ei ajetulta näytä? 

Ps. Pikkuisen olis tuollaita Tesla tasoista  kalvoa tarjolla...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mikä pyörä sellainen joka ei ajetulta näytä?



Sun pyörä?

----------


## nure

Kotler, kun ei pahemmin maastossa aja niin mikäs niitä kolhisi? Kaikkiin valitettavasti jää jälkiä mutta onneksi osia voi aina uusia.

----------


## SuccessFactor

FWIW käyttökokemuksia vajaan tonnikilsan jälkeen Grizl SLX 8 1by:a. Todella smuutti ja mukava ajaa sekä asfaltilla että poluilla.Yllättävän hyvin toimii vähän vaativammassakin maastossa ja laskuissakin. Defaulttikumit kuluu aika nopiaan, mutta se nyt ei ole iso ongelma. Vähän pettynyt kyllä Campan Ekariin kun tuntuu jo nyt tarvitsevan säätöä että vaihtaa siististi. Ei ole saanut tällejä eikä muutakaan. Benchmarkkina vaikkapa Sora, Ultegra tai XTR muista fillareista joissa säädöt on olleet aika vahvasti set and forget  :Kieli pitkällä:  Tänään ylämäessä alkoi välillä kuulumaan naksuntaa jota oli hankala heti paikallistaa, mutta keskiöhän se taitaa olla syyllinen. Olis sekin voinut nyt pidempään pysyä hiljaisempana. Seuraavaksi sitten ostoslistalle ainakin Campan keskiötyökalu.. Näistä huolimatta mahtava laitos <3

----------


## ViP

^ Kokeilisin alkuun kaikkea muuta kuin keskiötä, ennen kuin laitat rahoja mihinkään suuntaan. Hyvin isolla todennäköisyydellä sulla on joku poljin tms. löysällä. Ei pitäisi tonnissa olla keskiön loppuunajettu.

----------


## paaton

No ei. Ja tosiaan gravellissa sitä hiekkaa voi mennä ihan mihin väliin vaan. 

Sama juttu vähän ekarin kanssa. Ei se nyt ole millään tapaa vaihteiston vika, jos joku läpivienti hakee vähän paikkaansa. Säätää vaan sen vaijerin kohdilleen.

----------


## SuccessFactor

> ^ Kokeilisin alkuun kaikkea muuta kuin keskiötä, ennen kuin laitat rahoja mihinkään suuntaan. Hyvin isolla todennäköisyydellä sulla on joku poljin tms. löysällä. Ei pitäisi tonnissa olla keskiön loppuunajettu.



Naksahduksessa oli sellainen kumea kaiku, että kyllä se jostain osasta tuli, joka oli ihan suoraan rungossa kiinni ja otti siitä kaikupohjaa. En tiiä millä fillareilla olet ajanut, mutta eihän naksahtava (varsinkaan uudehko) keskiö käytännössä koskaan tarkoita että se olisi loppunajettu, kiristystä vaan vailla  :Leveä hymy: 






> No ei. Ja tosiaan gravellissa sitä hiekkaa voi mennä ihan mihin väliin vaan.
> 
> Sama juttu vähän ekarin kanssa. Ei se nyt ole millään tapaa vaihteiston vika, jos joku läpivienti hakee vähän paikkaansa. Säätää vaan sen vaijerin kohdilleen.



Ihan normaalia huoltoahan se takavaihtajan säätäminen on vaikkei mitenkään brutaalisti ajelisikaan, mutta tämä leidi ottaa selvästi herkemmin nokkiinsa kuin Shimpan tosi halvatkin takavaihtajat tai ei erityisesti graveliin suunnitellut (joka Ekar sanoo olevansa) jotka ovat kestäneet ihan samanlaista ellei rouheampaakin ajoa.

----------


## paaton

Noinhan se on. Mitä enemmän vaihteita, sen tarkempaa sen toiminnan on oltava. Varmaan yksi syy, miksei uudesta 12sp shimanosta enää vaijeriversiota tule.

----------


## Plus

> Tänään ylämäessä alkoi välillä kuulumaan naksuntaa jota oli hankala heti paikallistaa, mutta keskiöhän se taitaa olla syyllinen. Olis sekin voinut nyt pidempään pysyä hiljaisempana. Seuraavaksi sitten ostoslistalle ainakin Campan keskiötyökalu.. Näistä huolimatta mahtava laitos <3



Ekarin pakka alkaa napsua ja rutista helposti kun sorapöly pääsee väärään rakoon. Kannattaa putsata ja kiristää ennen kun alkaa keskiötä avata…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## ViP

> Naksahduksessa oli sellainen kumea kaiku, että kyllä se jostain osasta tuli, joka oli ihan suoraan rungossa kiinni ja otti siitä kaikupohjaa. En tiiä millä fillareilla olet ajanut, mutta eihän naksahtava (varsinkaan uudehko) keskiö käytännössä koskaan tarkoita että se olisi loppunajettu, kiristystä vaan vailla



No ensinnäkään tosta sun viestistä ei tullut ilmi, mitä sille keskiölle olet tekemässä. 

Toiseksi, eikö tuossa ole pressfit-keskiö Campan Ultra-torque kammilla - mitä osaa tässä kiristetään, jotta löysä keskiö(?) kiristyy?

Ja kolmanneksi, en välttämättä ole ajanut yhtä monella polkupyörällä kuin sinä, mutta huoltanut ja huollattanut tuhansia. Hyvin, hyvin, harvoin naksuva keskiö on ollut naksuva keskiö. Tähän kokemukseen pohjaten kirjoitin edellisen viestini. Tee toki juuri niin kuin parhaaksi näet.

----------


## JKO17

Stenun lähettämästä Keegan Swensonin kuvasta ja käydystä ohjaustangn leveyteen liittyvästä keskustelusta, niin ohessa maantiepyöräni ohjaustangot.
Pro Vibe aero pursuit alumiini: hoodsien kohdalta c-c  36,5
Pro Vibe evo integroitu: hoodsien kohdalta c-c 42
nimellisesti tangot 380 ja 420

Ero on oikeasti iso. Minulle tuo kapeampi on myös mukavampi.  
 No tässä olen muuttanut myös ohjaamon korkeutta ja pituutta kohtuullisen paljon joten muuttujiakin on ollut paljon

lisäys: hoodseilta ajettaessa  väitän, että tuo tangon ja sitä kautta asennon ero on suurempi kuin 1 x aerorunko, sekä gravelissa ja maantiellä. Hallittavuus sitten on toinen juttu, mutta esim. Swensonilla  sitä ongelmaa ei  varmasti ole

----------


## paaton

Se hallittavuus tuntuu ensimmäisellä lenkillä. On tosiaan hämärä tunne, kun tanko kapenee ja kroppa on aiemmin tottunut ottamaan jollain voimalla vastaan vääntöä kireissä. Nyt se voima muuttuu.

Mutta jo toinen lenkki ja mitään eroa ei huomaa. 

Meinasin jo mainita tuosta 42cm leveydestä, kun hankit kallista stongaa, mutta olit ehtinyt jo liipaista osta nappia  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

Mitkä härpäkkeet on tuon Evon päällä?

----------


## paaton

Sitä ei tarvitse teipata lainkaan ylhäältä.

----------


## nure

Ok, ratkaisu tuokin. Itse en teipannut kuin kierros kahvojen yli, toimii sekin ja painoakin säästyi!

----------


## stenu

> Swensonilla sitä ongelmaa ei varmasti ole.



Swenson ajaa 40-senttisellä stongalla, mikä mun mielestä ei ole mitenkään äärimmäisen kapea, kun kaveri itsessään on noin kapea.





> Se hallittavuus tuntuu ensimmäisellä lenkillä. On tosiaan hämärä tunne, kun tanko kapenee ja kroppa on aiemmin tottunut ottamaan jollain voimalla vastaan vääntöä kireissä. Nyt se voima muuttuu.
> 
> Mutta jo toinen lenkki ja mitään eroa ei huomaa.



Vääränlaiseen ajoasentoonkin ”tottuu” eli se, että tottuu johonkin ei ehkä aina ole se tavoitetila  :Hymy: 

Mä vaihdoin juuri viime viikolla SSCX:stä sen ylileveän 46-senttisen tangon 44-senttiseksi, kun sattui vielä löytymään vanhemman mallinen Service Course SL eikä tullut sellainen olo, että pitäisi saada välitystä pidemmäksi. Ennemmin päin vastoin, koska ylämäet meni sen leveämmän kanssa kevyemmin. GG-välityksellä (39/17) keskari on n. 25 km/h. Mun fiilis on, että pitäisi varmaan ajaa aika rajusti kovempaa, että parin sentin eroa huomaisi yhtään missään muualla kuin tosiaan vipuvarren ja momentin pienemisenä. Muuten kyllä muuttui käsien asento paremmaksi, kun se 46-senttinen oli mulle liian leveä.

Mä kiinnittäsin eniten huomiota siihen, että tangon liiallinen leveys tai liiallinen kapeus ei aiheuta kyynärpäiden kääntymistä ulos. Sitä voi nimittäin tapahtua kummastakin syystä ja se tapahtuu erityisesti silloin, kun ”vedetään kovaa”. Tuota testailin eilen tietoisesti ajaessa. Mun pk-soravauhdeilla vastatuuleen ajaessa sen jopa huomaa, kun avaa kyynärpäät vaikka 5 cm ulospäin. Noin on ainakin helppo testata aerouden vaikutusta ja veikkaisin, että kyynärpäiden avaaminen 5 cm kasvattaa vastusta enemmmän kuin tangon leventäminen sentillä tai parillakaan.

Muutenkin keskimääräisellä Uusimaa-gravelilla vaikuttaa siihen nopeuteen niin moni muukin asia, kuin vain aerous tai maksimaalinen jäykkyys tai rolling resistancen mittaama vierintävastus, että asiat ei ole ihan niin yksinkertaisia tai yksiselitteisiä kuin maantiellä. Luttero Hersen nappuloilla on edelleen yllättävän nopea verrattuna mihin tahansa, vaikka teoriassa tai ainakaan sen perusteella, että mitä nopeina gravelpyörinä meille myydään, sen ei todellakaan pitäisi olla. Bonuksena vielä se, että se onnistuu olemaan sekä mukava että nopea. Ihan puhdasveristä aerogravelia en ole koskaan testannut ja jos en testaakaan, niin pysyn tyytyväisenä näin  :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Ei mennyt tuo hankinta ihan putkeen moneltakaan osin.
Maantiellä tosiaan yllättävän helposti tuohon tottuu, varsinkin kun itsellä suhteellisen tasaista perusajoa. 
Gravelissa hallittavuus ja käsiteltävyysasiat  tulevat varmaan nopeammin vastaan.
Sellainen  suuruusluokkasääntö on, että 10 mm leveydessä vaikuttaa  tasolla 2 wattia 45 kmh:ssa/0,5 wattia 30 kmh:ssa.
Eli jos kilpailee tai muuten haluaa ajaa kovaa , niin  silloin ainakin tuota  kannattaa tutkia ja miettiä että mikä itselle olisi sopivin.

^ en tiennyt Swensonin tangon leveyttä, näytti kuvassa vaan kapealta vs. kilpakumppani. 
Oheisessa Trainerroadin jaksossa ensimmäisenä hänen haastattelunsa Unboundin kisasta. Keskimääräinen teho 272 W ja NP 304, yli 9 h, ja paino 65 +- veikkauksena


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6RsFBt8JsQ&t=901s

----------


## stenu

^ Jep näyttää leveämmältä peesaaja ja peesaajan stonga. Lisäksi peesaajalla on myös kyynärpäät leveähkösti.

Toivottavasti se FNLD GRVL toteutuu ja tulee paljon jengiä ajamaan, niin itsekukin pääsee kilpailemaan omassa viiteryhmässään. Tulee olemaan kyllä vaikea valinta, että lähteäkö Stigmatalla vai vanhalla pyörällä.

E: täsmennyksen vuoksi: sillä keskimäärisellä hyödyllä jostain asiasta x tarkoitan vaikka esimerkiksi sitä, että kun tangon kaventamisesta tuleva potentiaalinen hyöty lasketaan joissain sekunneissa/100 km (jos olen ymmärtänyt oikein?) sen haetun hyödyn saattaa menettää moninkertaisesti, jos kapeamman tangon kanssa stiplaa jollain teknisemmällä pätkällä ja joutuu hyppäämään pois pyörän päältä sellaisessa paikassa, minkä olisi leveämmän tangon kanssa selvittänyt ajamalla. Tai jos kapella tangolla joutuu jokaisessa möykkyisemmässä alamäessä jarruttelemaan enemmän. Joka ikinen jarrutus hukkaa watteja.

----------


## Teemu H

Innostuin harkitsemaan tempotankoja Exploroon bikepacking-retkiä varten, mutta nyt vasta hokasin, että 3T Superghiaia -ohjaustangossa ei ole tarpeeksi tilaa kiinnikkeille. Litteä osuus alkaa melkein heti stemmistä  :Irvistys: 

Jännä juttu, 3T on näköjään lopettanut clip-onien valmistamisenkin. 

Ehkä nyt on siis hyvä hetki vaihtaa joku tuollainen kapeampi tanko valtavan Superghiaian tilalle.

----------


## JKO17

Jos haluaa kohtuullisella hinnalla mallailla, niin Rose Race Attack GF  19,95 eur
https://www.rosebikes.com/rose-race-...icle_size=36cm

tai astetta kalliimpi Pro Vibe Aero Pursuit 80-90 eur (tässä reach on n. 100 mm)

----------


## JKO17

E: täsmennyksen vuoksi: sillä keskimäärisellä hyödyllä jostain asiasta x tarkoitan vaikka esimerkiksi sitä, että kun tangon kaventamisesta tuleva potentiaalinen hyöty lasketaan joissain sekunneissa/100 km (jos olen ymmärtänyt oikein?) sen haetun hyödyn saattaa menettää moninkertaisesti, jos kapeamman tangon kanssa stiplaa jollain teknisemmällä pätkällä ja joutuu hyppäämään pois pyörän päältä sellaisessa paikassa, minkä olisi leveämmän tangon kanssa selvittänyt ajamalla. Tai jos kapella tangolla joutuu jokaisessa möykkyisemmässä alamäessä jarruttelemaan enemmän. Joka ikinen jarrutus hukkaa watteja.



Näin sen itsekin ajattelen, että kysymys on pääosin vaihtokaupasta aero vs käsiteltävyys. Jos 46:n vaihtuu 40:een ja kaikki muut pysyy ennallaan niin laskennallinen  ero voisi olla luokkaa 1,5 min satasella,  muuttujia toki paljon mutta suuruusluokka  oikea - ahko

Käsittelyn kannalta itselle sopiva tanko ja aerotikut  lienee  selkeä voittaja, jos maasto sellainen että niitä voi kohtuullisessa määrin käyttää

----------


## paaton

Niin, minä lähden ihan ajomukavuuden kannalta. Kapea tanko on vain mukava.

Eikä minullakaan mikään kapea stonga ole gravellissa. 40cm c-c. Se on jo leveä omille hartioille. Maantiellä 38. Tuo jko:n kuvahan oli maantiepyöristä.

----------


## JKO17

Ihan sama juttu, eli asennon pitää olla ennen kaikkea mukava. Mitä nyt itsestä ja muutamasta kaverista olen huomannut, niin se mukavin käsien asento onkin aika paljon kapeampi kuin olisi luullut. Maantiellä se perinteinen 42-44 tanko  M ja L koon pyörälle on monelle jo liian leveä.
Maantiepyöristä mun tangot ovat, enhän edes omista gravelia

----------


## nure

^Yhtä asiaa sivuten tangon leveydestä, miksi suoratankoisissa, esim. hybrideissä on selkeästi leveämpi tanko kuin maantiepyörissä?

----------


## SuccessFactor

> No ensinnäkään tosta sun viestistä ei tullut ilmi, mitä sille keskiölle olet tekemässä. 
> 
> Toiseksi, eikö tuossa ole pressfit-keskiö Campan Ultra-torque kammilla - mitä osaa tässä kiristetään, jotta löysä keskiö(?) kiristyy?
> 
> Ja kolmanneksi, en välttämättä ole ajanut yhtä monella polkupyörällä kuin sinä, mutta huoltanut ja huollattanut tuhansia. Hyvin, hyvin, harvoin naksuva keskiö on ollut naksuva keskiö. Tähän kokemukseen pohjaten kirjoitin edellisen viestini. Tee toki juuri niin kuin parhaaksi näet.




Näihin tuhansiin huoltokokemuksiin perustuen esität että _mikäli_ syylliseksi naksuntaan osoittautuu uudehko keskiö, oletuksena se on loppuunajettu eikä vain kiristystä tai säätöä vailla? Tainnut mennä asiakkaiden rahaa vuosien saatossa hukkaan useampi lati :/

----------


## Aakoo

^Se mitä yritettiin kait sanoa on se, että jos keskiökupit ovat tällaiset ja laakerit on kampien akselissa kiinni, niin mitä osaa siinä keskiössä säädetään tai kiristetään?

----------


## paaton

Hankala asiakas. Onneksi fillarifoorumilla noille saa kettuilla. Liikkeessä pitää huoltomiehellä pysyä pokerinaama  :Hymy:

----------


## ViP

> Näihin tuhansiin huoltokokemuksiin perustuen esität että _mikäli_ syylliseksi naksuntaan osoittautuu uudehko keskiö, oletuksena se on loppuunajettu eikä vain kiristystä tai säätöä vailla? Tainnut mennä asiakkaiden rahaa vuosien saatossa hukkaan useampi lati :/



 :Leveä hymy:  

Ei nyt taida upota

----------


## Vivve

Minuakin nyt vähän kiinnostaa, että kuinka nykyaikaisia keskiölaakereita kiristetään tai säädetään?

----------


## paaton

> Minuakin nyt vähän kiinnostaa, että kuinka nykyaikaisia keskiölaakereita kiristetään tai säädetään?



No siis oikeastihhan pressfitti pitää käyttää poissa ja putsata hiekkamurut kuidun ja pressfitin välistä, jos ne on tuonne päässeet. Muutahan noille ei voi tehdä.
Jos on alumiininen holkki, niin sinne kyllä voi sitä hiekkaa jostain syystä veden mukana mennä. Ja pitää ääntä.

Succesfactor taitaa nyt vaan olettaa, että kaikissa fillareissa on edelleen BSA keskiö. Ei ole. Mutta onneksi BSA ja muut kierteelliset keskiöt ovat taas tulossa uudelleen muotiin.

----------


## stenu

> Minuakin nyt vähän kiinnostaa, että kuinka nykyaikaisia keskiölaakereita kiristetään tai säädetään?



Sramin Dub:ssa ja Eastonin/Race Facen Cinch:ssä on laakerivälyksen säätö, joten ei se nyt ihan mahdoton ajatus ole (vaikka ei liitykään tähään käsittelyssä olevaan caseen).

E: ja saattaa se varmaan Campakin naksua, jos akselit yhteen kiristävä pultti on löysällä.

----------


## Vivve

^ Ei noissakaan itse keskiölaakeria kiristetä tai säädetä.

----------


## stenu

No olisko vähän nyt tarpeetonta pilkun nsssimista..?

Enemmän niissä on säädettävää kuin oli nelikanteissa, Isiksissä ym. kasettikeskiöissä ja siten myös riski siihen, että joku paikka keskiö-/kampi-yhdistelmässä naksuu on suurempi. Jos Dub:ssa jättää sen laakerivälyksen säädön löysälle, naksuu tai rutisee 100-prosenttisen varmasti.

Jos sitä nsssimista haluaa ehdoin tahdoin harrastaa, niin voi kysyä, että mikä osa Ultra Torquessa on ”itse keskiölaakeri”, kun rungossa on kiinni pelkästään tyhjät kupit.

----------


## Vivve

Niimpä. Minähän en niitä keskiölaakereita tahdo säätää tai kiristellä. Kunhan kiinnostuin, että miten niitä säädellään.

----------


## stenu

Niin, niitä säädetään ihan samalla tapaa kuin vaikka ”säädetään ohjainlaakeria” silloin, kun ”ohjainlaakeri naksuu”. Esijännitystä (vai mikä se pre load suomeksi onkaan) kiristämällä naksuminen yleensä loppuu, jos laakeri ei ole loppuun kulunut tai jotain ei ole rikki. Jos kiristää liikaa, laakeri ei enää pyöri kunnolla. Ihan sama pätee Dubeissa ja Cincheissä. Ei täällä yleensä ohjainlaakerin naksumisestakaan tule kukaan näsäviisastelemaan, että ei se ole se laakeri, mikä naksuu, vaan kaulaputki laakerin sisällä tai joku kiila, holkki tai joku muu.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Hambini antaa palaa (Ultra Torquesta): https://www.hambini.com/teardown-cam...ined-in-depth/

Lisää pohdittavaa saattaa löytää, jos hakee "ultra torque axial movement", vaikka googlella.

----------


## TheMiklu

Ultra Torque on kyllä niin italialainen keksintö kuin olla ja voi!  :Leveä hymy:  Eli tavallaan hieno kun se tuo "luonnetta" ellei jopa sielua pyörään.

Pressfit ois muuten hyvä idea(painonsäästö, tila jne. jos ajattelee) jos vain (hiilari)rungoissa olisi pyöreä reikä ja se olisi linjassa. Sama pätee tietysti kierteelliseen mutta ilmeisesti ne yleensä on aina ovat pyöreitä ja harvemmin isosti heittoa linjassa.

----------


## paaton

Niin ja tuota ulta torquen laakeria ei kyllä kiritä tasan millään asennuksen jälkeen. Eli aivan oikein tässä on viisasteltu.  

"Näihin tuhansiin huoltokokemuksiin perustuen esität että _mikäli_ syylliseksi naksuntaan osoittautuu uudehko keskiö, oletuksena se on loppuunajettu eikä vain kiristystä tai säätöä vailla? Tainnut mennä asiakkaiden rahaa vuosien saatossa hukkaan useampi lati :/"

Tällaisen viestin jälkeen nyt ei vaan voi muuta odottaa, jos on vielä täysin väärässä.

Ja ennenkuin tähänkin viisasteluun viisastellaan takaisin, niin vip kertoi ensimmäisessä viestissä, että vika ei ole 99% varmuudella keskiössä.

Putsaa vaan sen ekarin takapakan, niinkuin tuossa joku jo neuvoi

----------


## stenu

Tuon lainaamasi kommentin kirjoittaja kuin myös huoltokokemuksellaan pätenyt kirjoittaja unohtivat molemmat, että ongelman ydin voi olla myös a) huonosti valmistettu runko, b) ”italialainen” keskiökeksintö tai c) asennusvirhe eli akselit yhdistävä pultti jätetty löysälle, jolloin vaseliinien hakeuduttua koloihinsa, voi akseli hyvinkin alkaa naksumaan. Mun mielestä kumpikaan ei ollut sen enempää oikeassa tai väärässä ennenkuin on toisin todistettu eli vian todellinen sijainti on löytynyt.

----------


## #78

Kuiturungot on toisinaan kovia naksumaan. Mulla naksumisen lähde on ollut kerran satulatolppa, toisella kerralla sram dub kammen päittäisvälys ja vieläpä kolmannen kerran löysä kammen rattaan pultti. 
Kerran taas XC pyörästä naksumisen loppui kun lasketin kivikkoista mäkeä alas sateella. Nyt odottelen milloin naksuminen palaa  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

Naksumiset ja kitinät saattaa saada raivohulluuden partaalle. Syy usein ei ole se mistä sen luulee johtuvan.

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

Omalta kohdaltani pyörästä kuuluva naksunta loppui kun kaiken muun kokeilleena avasin /otin ohjainlaakerit pois ja sen jälkeen laakerikupit pois ja asennustahnaa rungon ja laakerikupin väliin.

----------


## ViP

Kai se mun alkuperäinen pointti oli, että kannattaa kokeilla putsata, rasvata ja kiristää monia muita juttuja ennen keskiöön koskemista. Etenkin kun pyörä on uusi, niin pulttien läpikäyminen voi olla ihan suotavaa muutenkin.

Mutta yllättävän suolaisen vastauksen sain takaisin. Ehkä siinä oli jotain provosoivaa, vaikka mielestäni avasin keskustelun melko neutraalisti. Asian ydin ei kuitenkaan ollut keskiölaakerin kiristysmetodista vääntäminen. Enkä käsittääkseni myöskään ehdottanut keskiölaakerin uusimista, vaan yritin ohjata kokeilemaan juurikin kaikkea muuta sitä ennen. Olkoon tämä nyt omalta osaltani tässä.

----------


## miz

> Hambini antaa palaa (Ultra Torquesta): https://www.hambini.com/teardown-cam...ined-in-depth/
> 
> Lisää pohdittavaa saattaa löytää, jos hakee "ultra torque axial movement", vaikka googlella.



Hambini on musta melko rasittava äijä, senhän mielestä kaikki on pa..aa paitsi kusi. Ja hambinin laakerit.

On varmaan ihan oikeita pointteja joukossa, mutta ne kyllä jää helposti sen insinööriprosentti- meuhkaamisen alle.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Naksumiset ja kitinät saattaa saada raivohulluuden partaalle. Syy usein ei ole se mistä sen luulee johtuvan.



Ennen tuli noita natinoita metsästettyä, mutta nyt en enää jaksa. 
Jos se kitinä ei pahe, niin olkoon. Kyllä tässä naksuu jo omatkin nivelet.   :Hymy:

----------


## stumpe

Sm xco kisaa seurasin jokunen vuosi sitten teknisessä ylämäkispotissa, kyllä siinä usealla pyörä naksui ja natisi.  :Hymy:

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Hambini on musta melko rasittava äijä, senhän mielestä kaikki on pa..aa paitsi kusi. Ja hambinin laakerit.
> 
> On varmaan ihan oikeita pointteja joukossa, mutta ne kyllä jää helposti sen insinööriprosentti- meuhkaamisen alle.



Rasittava, kyllä!

Jos äijän jutut suodattaa ja yhdistää omaan kokemukseen, niin jotakin hyödyllistä voi jäädä näppiin, ainakin jos itsellä olisi kyseiset kammet ja keskiö.

----------


## paaton

Niin perus youtube hörhö. Noitahan ne kaikki on. Sekoillaan ja posmitetaan jotta saadaan katsojia. Kelaamista vaan ja yrittää seuloa asiat välistä. 
Paljon siellä on tietoakin taustalla.

----------


## miz

Mulla oli edellisessä pyörässä campa super record kammet, vaihdoin sen ostettaessa olleen fsa:n letkusetin tilalle.

Ongelmia ja huonoja kokemuksia siitä oli 0.
Tosin nuo oli edellistä sukupolvea, mutta varmaan paskat silti.

En väitä ollenkaan että kaikki olisi huuhaata mitä ukko jorisee, mutta ei montaa siedettävää tai toimivaa settiä tuon hepun mukaan maailmasta löydy.
Rungotkin tuntuu olevan pääasiassa ajokelvottomia.

----------


## TheMiklu

Hambini on pahasuinen insinööri. Hieno mies kerrassaan. Kusetusmarkkinoinnin maailmassa kuluttajan puolesta taistelee. On ihan oikein, että paljastetaan aerobullshittimarkkinointi ja halvalla tehdyt rungot.

----------


## moukari

> Hambini on pahasuinen insinööri. Hieno mies kerrassaan. Kusetusmarkkinoinnin maailmassa kuluttajan puolesta taistelee. On ihan oikein, että paljastetaan aerobullshittimarkkinointi ja halvalla tehdyt rungot.



Youtubessa on ihan riittävästi informercial-sisältöä, joten Hambinin paasausta on omasta mielestäni mukava kuunnella. Pyörämaailma on kyllä ihan täynnä kusetusta ja siksi speksailen itse pyöräni sekä niihin tulevat osat. Keep Banging Your Hairdresser.

----------


## Teemu H

Katson aina Hambinit, viihdyttävää seurattavaa. Kyllä hänellä itselläänkin on aina mukana myyntimiehen agenda. Ensin haukutaan runko pataluhaksi, mutta sitten esitetään pelastava ratkaisu, joka on... tietysti Hambini bottom bracket!  :Leveä hymy: 

Hambini esittelee uudet innovaatiot kriittisesti. Esim. hiljattain oli tutkittavana Trekin uusi runkoratkaisu, jossa satulaputken yläosan tilalla onkin joku ihmeen tunneli ilmanohjaukseen.  :Sekaisin: 

Minulla oma Exploro syö keskiölaakereita, ja Hambinin perusteella se on ihan odotettavaa...

----------


## Hower

Hambiini meuhkaa siihen malliin, että luulen ukon olevan jossain aineissa.
Toki se usein onnistuu paljastamaankin ihan älyttömiä, kallita ja toimimattomia rahanhuijaushärpäkkeitä.
Mun pyörän rungon se haukkui ihan pskaksi tehot hävittäväksi lutteroksi ainoastaan se takia kun fillarin esitteessä kerrottiin chain- ja seatstaysien muotoilulla pyrityn tietynasteiseen joustoon. Ehkä se haluaa, että fillari runkoineen on umpijäykkä joka kohdasta...? No, ehkä niin pitäis ollakin, ettei polkemisen tehot häviä putkien notkumiseen.?

----------


## TheMiklu

Nimenomaan viihdettähän se Hambini on. Ja sen omaa bisnestä. Kai se kanavasta ja keskiöistä plus lakrujen myynnistä jotain extraa saa.
Hänen ansiosta tiedän miksi nuo meikän Canyonit on niin halpoja ja toisaalta miksi niissä on ruuvattavat pressfitit (toisessa jälkiasennettuna ja toisessa vakiona tehtaalta)!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## duris

Hambinille toki lähetetään vaan ne vialliset yksilöt. Ei täysin kerro koko totuutta tietyn merkin laadusta kun ei tiedä onko niitä soikeita keskiöitä 1/10 vai 1/1000 merkin pyöristä.

Hyvää juttua kyllä laakereista, kammista ja keskiöistä

----------


## stenu

Mä olen aavistuksen kypsynyt mekaanisen hydro-Rivalin kahvan kulmikkuuteen. Vaikka mulla aika leveä käsi, sen yläosan ”molon” kulmikkuus häiritsee. Vähän myös kahvan rungon kulmikkuus. Vanha vannejarru-Force on selvästi mukavampi.

Mutta olikos se niin, että Rival- ja Force-kahvat on identtiset, jarruvivun materiaali vaan on eri? Eli ainoa mahdollinen upgreidaus käsimukavuuteen olisi sähköihin tai johonkin toiseen valmistajaan vaihtaminen?

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

2016 ja 2018 Force-hydrokahvat ainakin on erilaiset, uudempi on sirompi. Jos en nyt väärin muista niin 2017 Rival-kahva on vielä saman mallinen molo kuin tuo vanhempi Force?

----------


## paaton

Editointi onnistuu, jos jaksaa vaihtaa mobiilinäkymän normaaliksi.

----------


## stenu

Aaa..enpä tiennyt, että vuosimallienkin välilä on eroja. 2021 mekaaniset flat mount hydro-Rivalit mulla siis Stigmatassa.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

> Editointi onnistuu, jos jaksaa vaihtaa mobiilinäkymän normaaliksi.



Kyllä mä jaksaisin vaihtaa jos osaisin mutta niin kuin aina tähänkin asti joka kerta viesti katosi taas kun yritin sitä editoida, en keksi miten se onnistuneesti tehtäisiin.

Edit: Onnistuuko?

----------


## paaton

Editointi onnistuu, jos jaksaa vaihtaa mobiilinäkymän normaaliksi  :Hymy: 

Full site lukee tuossa alalaidassa.

----------


## JKO17

Clip on aerobareihin (ja graveliin myös) tällaista dataa 40 kmh vauhdeissa. Jos watti tai wattiero ilmoitetaan 45:ssa, niin  aika tarkkaan 40:ssä se on 2/3 osaa, 35:ssa 1/2 osaa ja 30:ssä 1/3 osaa ilmoitetusta luvusta. 
Varmaan oikeudenmukaisinta  on verrata clip oneja ja aero hoods asentoa.
Asento drops lienee tässä "ei aero drops".

----------


## #78

Gravel kuume edelleen vaivaa...katsoin että grizl SL 7 (grx600) jonka sais kevättalvella vs SL 8 (grx810 + hiilitolppa) sais jo syksyllä. Pärjäisin varmasti seiskalla, mutta onko hinnan ero perusteltua?

----------


## petev

> Gravel kuume edelleen vaivaa...katsoin että grizl SL 7 (grx600) jonka sais kevättalvella vs SL 8 (grx810 + hiilitolppa) sais jo syksyllä. Pärjäisin varmasti seiskalla, mutta onko hinnan ero perusteltua?



Seiskaa eTab:illa sais heti ja henkilökohtaisesti melkein ottaisin sen, jos lisää aikoo panostaa. Tuurilla noita seiskoja tulee maanantaina myyntiin, eilen tuttu sai tilattua yhden ainakin ja toimitus syyskuun loppupuolella

----------


## nure

^Seiska e Tap olisi oma valinta, SRAM:n langattomat hankintalistalle. Mutta minkä tahansa aikoo hankkia niin kannattaa olla nopea eikä jäädä ihmettelemään.

----------


## JKO17

Esitetyistä kahdesta eli CF 7 vs CF 8.
Itse ostaisin noista CF 7:n.  Isoin ero minulle olisi satulatolppa. En osaa oikein arvottaa osasarjan eroa tai että vanne toisessa C sarjaa toisessa G -sarjaa. Satulakin menisi todennäköisesti vaihtoon.  Mainittu saatavuus saattaisi muuttaa tilannetta oman valinnan kohdalla.

Jos kaikki Gritzlit olisi valinnassa, niin sitten tuo CF 7 tai mainittu Rival etap.

----------


## nure

^Satula, tolppa ja stemmi usein vaihtokamaa, seikkoja joihin ei kauheasti kannattaa takertua. Rival on aivan mainio setti ja kiekoissa ehkä itsellä olisi paino se kriteeri millä ne valitsisin.

----------


## Aakoo

En maksaisi 750€ noista Grizl CF 7 vs. CF 8 päivityksistä, ellei nyt nimenomaan halua tietyn väristä pyörää . Käyttäisin säästyneet roposet vaikka kuitukiekkoihin tai kaljaan.

----------


## #78

Tuo 1x systeemi vähän epäilyttää. Oli joskus cyclo 1x11 apexilla ja siinä välit vähän harvat, tosin maasturissa 1x12 on ok. Apexin kahvat ei kans ergon puolesta ihan omaan mieleen. Muuten kyllä sähkövaihteet kiinnostais.

----------


## pätkä

> En maksaisi 750€ noista Grizl CF 7 vs. CF 8 päivityksistä, ellei nyt nimenomaan halua tietyn väristä pyörää . Käyttäisin säästyneet roposet vaikka kuitukiekkoihin tai kaljaan.



CF 7 Grizlissä on kyllä parhaiten vastinetta rahalle. Se minunkin piti hommata mutta pähkäillessä saatavuus karkasi ja oli "pakko" ostaa CF 8.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Apexin kahvat ei kans ergon puolesta ihan omaan mieleen. Muuten kyllä sähkövaihteet kiinnostais.



Ihan kuten Shimanollakin, myös Sramin kahvojen muoto/ergonomia eroaa vaijerivetoiset vs AXS. 
Mulla on maantiepyörässä Force AXS ja gravelissa GRX Di2 - en voi kuin suositella sähkövaihteita, ne on kyllä erittäin hyvät. 
Vielä kun raaskisi hankkia maastopyöräänkin...

----------


## nure

^Maastopyörään saa niin halvalla, jopa langattomatkin!

----------


## Föhn

^ Halvaksi en väittäisi mutta useimpien ostettavissa. Eri asia pitääkö settiä sen arvoisena jotta viitsii maksaa.

----------


## nure

^ Kaikki tietysti suhteellista, itse ostin langattoman XX1:n täydennyssetin alla 800€, pidin aika edullisena.

----------


## paaton

> ^ Kaikki tietysti suhteellista, itse ostin langattoman XX1:n täydennyssetin alla 800€, pidin aika edullisena.



Tosi nätti ja fantsu laite. Se edullisuus voi sitten olla vähän suhteellista. Siis jos sillä pyörällä oikeasti ajaisi maastossa, niin 600e takavaihtaja voisi pikkasen harmittaa kolhia kivikkoon.

----------


## nure

^Kyse tuon FlatBarGravel voimansiirrosta, tuskin sen kummemmin tulee kolhittua. Maastopuolella olen elämäni aikana yhden XTR:n kolhinut ajokelvottomaksi  ja jos niin uutta löytynee hyllystä. Joten älä ole huolissasi!

----------


## petev

> Tosi nätti ja fantsu laite. Se edullisuus voi sitten olla vähän suhteellista. Siis jos sillä pyörällä oikeasti ajaisi maastossa, niin 600e takavaihtaja voisi pikkasen harmittaa kolhia kivikkoon.



Juu, mulla on tälläkin hetkellä pari poikkinaista takavaihtajaa tallissa, olen tullut siihen tulokseen, että slx:ää parempaa en maasturiin laita. Joku perkl.. keppi siellä on kerran kaks kesässä poikittain. Gravel on sit asia erikseen.

----------


## HeZaH

> Juu, mulla on tälläkin hetkellä pari poikkinaista takavaihtajaa tallissa, olen tullut siihen tulokseen, että slx:ää parempaa en maasturiin laita. Joku perkl.. keppi siellä on kerran kaks kesässä poikittain. Gravel on sit asia erikseen.



Kaksi vuotta sitten kesällä meni lyhyen ajan sisään kahdesta eri maasturista takavaihtaja rikki. Gx hajosi Pyhä-Luoston kivikkorytyytyksessä, että koko vaihtaja antoi vain periksi. Seuraavan pyörän Nx koki tämän perinteisen päivityskepin vauhdikkaassa polkuajossa. Siinäkin kohdassa nyt sattui olemaan yksi (1) sopivan kokoinen keppi sopivassa kulmassa.   :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Ja menee noita gravelleistakin, jos vaan polkuja ajelee. Vain nure voi sanoa 600e vaihtajan olevan halpa maastopyörään.

----------


## Firlefanz

^Ei tarvitse edes mennä polulle. Yksi takavaihtaja, onneksi ei sähköinen, harjosi keskuspuiston ulkoilutiellä. Luultavasti tuulen heittämä oksa, jota en vaan huomannut kun se oli ikään kuin maata vasten painuneena väijymässä ohiajavia pyöräilijöitä, onnistui jotenkin käännähtämään ja hypähtämään takavaihtajani kimppuun. kun ajoin sen yli. 

Kuvittelin lopettaneeni heti samassa pyöroityksen, mutta vahinko oli jo tapahtunut.

Mietin hetken korvausvaatimuksen jättämistä kaupungille, mutta tuumasin sitten ettei se ehkä mene läpi, koska oltiin kuitenkin metsässä...

----------


## nure

Jos tuollaisella pessimismipohjaisella ajatusmaailmalla mentäisiin niin kuka rassukka uskaltaa mennä mihinkään yli Altus tasoisille osilla?

----------


## Firlefanz

Yhden pessimismi on toisen realismia, yhden ajokilometreillä se mikä todennäköisesti sattuu toiselle kerran kymmenessä vuodessa sattuu joka toinen vuosi - ja yksi ajaa 80% gravelistaan ulkoiluteillä ja poluilla joilla voi sattua ja tapahtua ja toinen ehkä 20%.

En minä epäröinyt hankkia uutta mekaanista Ultegran osaa, mutta en häpeä tunnustaa että di2-vaihtajalla varustetulla fillarilla gravelajoni reitit muuttuisivat paremmin vanhemmalle herrasmiehelle sopiviksi.

Toisaalta ihailen sellaista asennetta, jolla takavaihtaja on kulutusosa siinä missä muutkin eikä vahingon sattuessa jäädä miettimään harrastuksen kalliutta. 

Ja onhan se niin että jos jättää ostamatta päivittäisen pahvimukikahvinsa, ei mene vuottakaan kun voi jo ajatella että mieluummin nekin rahat käytti niin kuin käytti :Cool:

----------


## jame1967

Mä ajoin monta vuotta maastossa kun ensimmäinen korvake katki , sitten menikin toinen samana kesänä .
Työmatkalla talvella meni yllättäin vaihtaja pinnojen väliin ja vaihtaja vääntyi .

----------


## nure

Firle, jokainen hankkii mitä hankkii käyttöön mutta jos kaikkea jää pelkäämään niin kyllä elämästä tulee tosi tylsää!

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minusta riskien pohdiskelu ja niihin varautuminen ei ole automaattisesti pelkäämistä. Itse olen katsonut että n 80 euron XT vaihtajat on minulle parhaat. Toimivat ja laadukkaat, mutta silti vielä järkevissä hinnoissa.  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

^No, täytyyhän jonkun ne paremmatkin hankkia. Ja jos tapahtuu niin tapahtuu, sen verran fatalisti olen.

----------


## HeZaH

> Minusta riskien pohdiskelu ja niihin varautuminen ei ole automaattisesti pelkäämistä. Itse olen katsonut että n 80 euron XT vaihtajat on minulle parhaat. Toimivat ja laadukkaat, mutta silti vielä järkevissä hinnoissa.



Vähemmän se kirpaisee, kun uusii 80€ takavaihtajaa, versus 600€  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Föhn

^ Varsinkaan jos vakuutusyhtiö ei ole myötämielinen korvaushakemuksen kanssa.  :Hymy:

----------


## HeZaH

^kuinkahan helposti tuollaisen saisi läpi, jos tekisi korvaushakemuksen rikki menneestä pyörän komponentista?

----------


## Föhn

En ole omia AXS: sitä onnistunut rikkomaan mutta joskus Ultegra otti osumaa ja nakkas koko härvelin pinnojen väliin. Siinä meni vaihtaja ja ketjut palasiksi. Rengasta ja kiekkoa solmuun jne. Kun vakuutuksesta asiaa tiedustelin heille piti heittää joku korvausarvio huoltoliikkeen toimesta ja muutamasta sainkin hinnan jonka vakuutusyhtiö hyväksyi. Tuskinpa yhtä komponenttia olisi korvannut. AXS voi olla siinä ja siinä. 
Nyt kun vakuutukset on kohta katkolla pitää ottaa muutama verkkopalaveri jotta saa taas ehdot ajanmukaiseksi.

----------


## paaton

Ei ne enää korvaa.

----------


## HeZaH

^koskas on muutos tullut?

----------


## Firlefanz

> Firle, jokainen hankkii mitä hankkii käyttöön mutta jos kaikkea jää pelkäämään niin kyllä elämästä tulee tosi tylsää!



Luulen että paattoman mielestä ajamisesta tulisi tylsää, jos hänen pitäisi tyytyä ajamaan niitä gravel-reittejä joita minä ajan. 

Luulen myös että jos gravel-pyörässäni olisi takavaihtaja, joka rikkoutuessaan merkitsisi kuudensadan euron kustannusta, reiteistäni tulisi entistäkin tylsempiä. Niin tylsiä että ne olisivat minustakin tylsiä (etenkin koska en pystyisi vähentämään niiden tylsyyttä lisäämällä vauhtia).

(Huom! Ylläolevasta ei ole pääteltävissä millaiseksi kuvittelen nuren ajoreitit tai vauhdin!)


Samasta syystä minulla ei ole gravel-pyörässäni kuituvanteita vaan sellaiset joita joskus kutsutaan pomminkestäviksi. 

En oikein jaksa uskoa että niillä gravel-fillaristeilla joilla on kuitukiekot tai sähkövaihteet olisi mitenkään fatalistinen asenne. En usko myöskään että he olisivat arvioineet ajokalustonsa rikkoutumisen tai vaurioitumisen riskit pienemmiksi kuin toiset. Enkä edes sitä että jotkut näistä toisista kokisivat mainitut riskit todellista suurempina ja olisivat siksi jättäneet kalliina pitämänsä vaihteet ja kiekot hankkimatta.

Jos suljetaan pois niin sanotusti triviaalit seikat kuten että pyörähankintoihin voivat vaikuttaa käytettävissä olevat tulot samoin kuin se onko rahoilla muuta, kenties parempaakin käyttöä, niin tulemme lähinnä siihen kokeeko fillaristi halvemmat osat riittäviksi, tunteeko hän saavansa kalliimmista osista irti enemmän ajoiloa tai uskooko hän tarvitsevansa niitä jotta olisi kilpailukykyinen tai jotta ei turhaan putoaisi paremmalla kalustolla ajavien kavereiden vauhdista.

Näitä asioita sitten kukin punnitsee mielessään ja päättää mikä on hänen kohdallaan mielekästä tai ei. Tai onko hänestä perusteltavissa se että laittaa fillariinsa 600 € osan, joka tietyllä todennäköisyydellä ennen pitkää rikkoutuu. Joillekin se yksinkertaisesti ei ole perusteltavissa, vaikka siihen olisi varaa tai vaikka hän olisi sitä mieltä että harrastukset saavat maksaa sen minkä maksavat.


Taas tuli pitkä ja jaaritteleva sepustus asiasta, jossa ei pitäisi oikeastaan olla selittämistä. Mutta lisätään vielä että vaikka olen omasta mielestäni pikemmin arka kuin rohkea ihminen, en gravel-fillaroidessani tunne pelkääväni kuin vauhdikkaita alamäkiä (tai oikeastaan vain niitä joissa on tiukkoja mutkia) ja pitkospuita (joiden väliin etupyörä mahtuu uppoamaan tai jotka ovat märkinä petollisen liukkaita).

----------


## navajokoira

> Samasta syystä minulla ei ole gravel-pyörässäni kuituvanteita vaan sellaiset joita joskus kutsutaan pomminkestäviksi. 
> 
> 
> En oikein jaksa uskoa että niillä gravel-fillaristeilla joilla on  kuitukiekot tai sähkövaihteet olisi mitenkään fatalistinen asenne.



Uusissa Zipp-kiekoissa on ainakin teoriassa elinikäinen vaihtotakuu jos hajoaa normaalikäytössä. Toki toivon ettei tarvitse koskaan katsoa sitä korttia.

----------


## JackOja

Miksi kuitukiekkoihin pitää suhtautua jotenkin pelokkaasti? Hiilikuitu on vahvempaa kuin alumiini.

----------


## Firlefanz

Pelokkuudesta en tiedä, mutta minulle on jäänyt sellainen kuva että jos rengas tyhjenee äkisti, ilkeä kivenisku voi tehdä kuituvanteeseen yhtä ikävännäköisen klommon kuin alumiiniseenkin, mutta jälkimmäinen on helpompi korjata, ja että ensin mainittu voi pahimmassa tapauksessa säröytyäkin.

Olen myös ymmärtänyt että tätä riskiä pienentämään voidaan nykyään käyttää n.s. tire inserttejä. (Tosin kai enemmän maastopuolella, mutta näkyy niitä olevan jopa maantierenkaisiinkin tarkoitettuja).


Riskin suuruutta en osaa enkä haluakaan arvioida, koska se tietenkin riippuu ajoreiteistä, mieltymyksistä ja ehkä ennen kaikkea ajotavasta. 

Omalla kohdallani pysyminen alumiinivanteissa on osin ehkä myös jonkinlaista old skool -meininkiä, mutta oikeastaan en ole kyennyt perustelemaan itselleni miksi ne pomminkestävät eivät olisi riittävän hyvät ja mukavat. Tai toisin sanottuna. en mitenkään pysty kuvittelemaan että fillari kulkisi kovempaa kuitukiekoillakaan ja olen varma siitä etten havaitsisi mahdollista mukavuuseroa. 

Siksi minun ei oikeastaan ole edes tarvinnut ruveta arvioimaan riskin suuruutta tai haluani tai haluttomuuttani ottaa se.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Jos suljetaan pois niin sanotusti triviaalit seikat kuten että pyörähankintoihin voivat vaikuttaa käytettävissä olevat tulot samoin kuin se onko rahoilla muuta, kenties parempaakin käyttöä, niin tulemme lähinnä siihen kokeeko fillaristi halvemmat osat riittäviksi, tunteeko hän saavansa kalliimmista osista irti enemmän ajoiloa tai uskooko hän tarvitsevansa niitä jotta olisi kilpailukykyinen tai jotta ei turhaan putoaisi paremmalla kalustolla ajavien kavereiden vauhdista.
> ...



Omalla kohdallani on juuri näin. Voin hankkia jotakin kalliimpaa, jos koen saavani siitä johonkin ajaessa esiin tulleeseen parannusta. Koin esimerkiksi SLX-rataspakan sillä tavalla karkeaksi, että pakka vaihtui XT-tasoon. XTR olisi liian kallis.

Kypärää uusiessa taas halusin riittävän kevyen ja olin valmis maksamaan vähän enemmän: koen kypärän painon häiritseväksi pitkään ajaessa.

Kiekoissa alumiininen hyvä keskitaso, vaikka GR 1600, ei aiheuta havaintoja ajaessa, joten itse en koe tarvetta sijoittaa selvästi enemmän.

Voimansiirron kohdalla nykyinen Ultegra-tasoinen mekaaninen on parhaimmillaan sujuva toiminnaltaan. Huomattavalla lisäsijoituksella ajamisessani tuskin tapahtuisi kummempaa muutosta: matkat eivät pitenisi, eikä keskinopeus kasvaisi.

----------


## paaton

> ^koskas on muutos tullut?



Tässä muutamien vuosien aikana. Harrastusvälineitä ei korvata sen omassa käytössä. Tietty aina voi keksiä satuja miksi vaihtaja hajosi.

----------


## Hower

Siis jos ajaa harrastepyörällä harrasteajoa (fillarilenkki ilman päämäärää) niin ei korvaa, mutta ei-harrasteajossa korvaa. Esim kaupassakäydessä rikkoontuminen kelpaa?

Harrastusvälineillekö ei saa vakuutusta? Esim kamera.

----------


## moukari

> Miksi kuitukiekkoihin pitää suhtautua jotenkin pelokkaasti? Hiilikuitu on vahvempaa kuin alumiini.



Niinpä. Alumiinikiekkoja joutuu oikomaan koko ajan, kuitukiekoille ei tarvitse tehdä mitään. Jos rengas hajoaa alta, samalla tavalla siihen alumiiniseen kiekkoon voi tulla lommo. Insertit ovat kova sana, eipä lyö enää vanteelle niillä.





> Siis jos ajaa harrastepyörällä harrasteajoa (fillarilenkki ilman päämäärää) niin ei korvaa, mutta ei-harrasteajossa korvaa. Esim kaupassakäydessä rikkoontuminen kelpaa?




Yleensä näissä on rajoitusehtona "harrastusvälineen hajoaminen silloin, kun harrastusvälinettä käytetään tarkoitukseensa". Jos rikkoontuminen johtuu ulkoisesta eli sinusta riippumattomasta tapahtumasta, vakuutus korvaa ehtojen mukaan. Esim. jos runko hajoaa polkiessa, tämä ei ole vakuutusehtojen mukaan korvattava tapahtuma; jos sen sijaan kolarissa, vakuutus korvaa.

----------


## paaton

> Niinpä. Alumiinikiekkoja joutuu oikomaan koko ajan, kuitukiekoille ei tarvitse tehdä mitään. Jos rengas hajoaa alta, samalla tavalla siihen alumiiniseen kiekkoon voi tulla lommo. Insertit ovat kova sana, eipä lyö enää vanteelle niillä.
> 
> 
> Yleensä näissä on rajoitusehtona "harrastusvälineen hajoaminen silloin, kun harrastusvälinettä käytetään tarkoitukseensa". Jos rikkoontuminen johtuu ulkoisesta eli sinusta riippumattomasta tapahtumasta, vakuutus korvaa ehtojen mukaan. Esim. jos runko hajoaa polkiessa, tämä ei ole vakuutusehtojen mukaan korvattava tapahtuma; jos sen sijaan kolarissa, vakuutus korvaa.



Mä ajoin maantiepyörällä routareikään ja tuokin katsottiin normaaliksi käytöksi. Ei korvata. 
Fiksummat tietysti ilmoittavat mustan kissan tai näädän juosseen tien yli.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Uusissa Zipp-kiekoissa on ainakin teoriassa elinikäinen vaihtotakuu jos hajoaa normaalikäytössä. Toki toivon ettei tarvitse koskaan katsoa sitä korttia.



Juu ja ainakin maastopuolella tuollainen on useammallakin valmistajalla hiilikuitukiekoissa. Tuo oli kyllä iso syy miksi omatkin Zippit tuli ostettua. En tiedä saako mihinkään alumiinikiekkoihin tuollaista elinikäistä myös omat hölmöilyt ja ajovirheet kattavaa takuuta. En ole ainakaan nähnyt.

----------


## pturunen

> Miksi kuitukiekkoihin pitää suhtautua jotenkin pelokkaasti? Hiilikuitu on vahvempaa kuin alumiini.



Ei pitä. Tätä ei välttämättä ole kaikki gravelajajat vielä nähneet, mutta aika paljon noita voi kurittaa vs alumiini:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfjjiHGuHoc

----------


## K.Kuronen

^missä kohta kuritetaan melamiinia? 

Jokaiselle jotakin: https://youtu.be/SCaNRt7pXK0

Lopputulos oli kummassakin pätkässä sama: vanne murtui. Mutta kumpi sai enemmän runttua? Ja pitäisikö vanteen materiaali valita mainosvideoiden perusteella.

----------


## stenu

Noh..ei ainakaan kannata jollain 450-500 grammaisella alumiinisella gravelkehällä ainakaan kokeilla vastaavaa.

Jos haluaa uskotella itselleen, että puolikorkeaprofiilisten alumiinikiekkojen ja hyvien kuitukiekkojen ajotuntumassa ei ole havaittavaa eroa niin kuitukiekkoja ei kyllä kannata erehtyä edes kokeilemaan.

----------


## Firlefanz

^Millaiset ovat puolikorkeaprofiiliset kiekot?  :Sekaisin:  

Minusta alumiinikiekot ovat parhaimmillaan silloin kun ne eivät yritäkään olla tippaakaan aeroja tai upottavan pehmeässä pohjassa paremmin uivia tai mitään muutakaan mihin niistä ei ole (ainakaan ilman että painoa ja jäykkyyttä negatiivisessa mielessä tulee lisää niin paljon etteivät mitkään muut hyödyt sitä kompensoi).

Mutta joo, olen antanut itselleni saman ohjeen: älä edes kokeile - ja olen sitä visusti noudattanut!

----------


## K.Kuronen

Kummassakaan pätkässä ei rikota gravelikiekkoa.

----------


## stenu

> ^Millaiset ovat puolikorkeaprofiiliset kiekot?



No sellasia noin 25-28 mm korkeita niin kuin nuo kehät tuppaa varsinkin valmiskiekoissa nykyään olemaan. Sekä Stigmatan originaalit WTB:vanteet (28xSapim Sprint tms.) että DT ER1400:ssä olevat vanteet (RR 481+24xDT Aerolite tms.) oli melkolailla kovia ajaa. Verrokkina matalia alumiinikehiä (Vanha Open Pro+32xDT Revo ja WTB CrissCross+32xDT Revo) ja Enven AG25 (24xjoku aeropinna) jotka on myös matalat. Korkeammista kuitukehistä mulla ei ole niin paljoa kokemusta, että osaisin oikeasti sanoa mitään, mutta testit väittää, että osa niistäkin onnistuu olemaan mukavampia kuin matalatkaan alumiinikehät. Ainakin jossain määrin skeptinen olin minäkin ennen kuin kokeilin. Nyt tällä olemassa olevalla kokemuksella sanoisin, että kunnollisten renkaiden jälkeen paras upgreidaus, minkä tommoseen kuitukeulaiseen levarigraveliin voi tehdä, on kuitukiekot.

Huomautuksena myös, että Lutteron ykkös- ja kakkoskiekoissa olevat Hed Belgium Plussat on niin kovia ajaa, että en mä niilläkään kovin mielelläni kuitukeulan kanssa aja pitempiä matkoja. Teräskeulan kanssa ne toimii, kun systeemi joustaa riittävästi muualta, niin kiekon ei tarvitse.

----------


## JackOja

Onko hiilarikiekon idea "joustaa"? Itse olen kuvitellut asian olevan juurikin päinvastoin. Että hiilaria hankitaan kun halutaan jäykät kiekot. Muistan kyllä tässäkin topicissa mainitun jonkun kiekkokioskin tuloillaan olevan mullistavan "joustavan" gravel-kiekon, mutta entäs noin yleisellä tasolla ajateltuna.

Omissa fillareissa hiilarikiekot tuntuvat jäykemmiltä ja kivemmilta kuin lötköt alukiekot, mutta onko se sitten plaseboa ja mun pitää aloittaa uuden uskomuksen harjoittaminen?

----------


## paaton

Joo. Kun uskoo lujaa niin hiilikuitu kykenee kaikkeen. Jotkinhan käyttävät tuota myös vatsavaivojen hoitoon.

----------


## Hower

Joustava ja jäykkä.
Hiilarikiekko on kuin poliitikko.

----------


## JackOja

> J...Jotkinhan käyttävät tuota myös vatsavaivojen hoitoon.



Jos vaelluksellla menee vatsa sekaisin niin kyllä kourallinen hiilitabuja päivässä rauhoittaa.

----------


## paaton

> Jos vaelluksellla menee vatsa sekaisin niin kyllä kourallinen hiilitabuja päivässä rauhoittaa.



Totta  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Toki kukin voi ihan itse päättää, että millaista mukavuutta tai ajotuntumaa pitää itselleen riittävänä, mutta jos valintojaan perustelee sillä, että ”en kuitenkaan huomaisi mitään eroa”, niin vetää itseään höplästä.

Omastanikin mielestäni mun vanha teräspyörä on ihan hyvä edelleen sellaisenaan, vannejarruineen kaikkineen ja edelleenkään en ole sitä mieltä, että kuitukiekoistaan ja muista hienouksistaan huolimatta Stigmata olisi jotenkin niin olennaisesti parempi, että mun pyöräilyharrastuselämänlaatu oleellisesti laskisi ilman sitä. Mutta silti en tohtisi mennä väittämään, että niissä ei ole eroja.

Harmi, että Paatonin Nineri ei taida huolia 42t takapakkaa. Saisit muuten Envet testiin. Tai oikeastaan Tonien kannattaisi investoida yhteen testipariin. Veikkaisin, että se olisi varsin tehokasta markkinointia.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Toki kukin voi ihan itse päättää, että millaista mukavuutta tai ajotuntumaa pitää itselleen riittävänä, mutta jos valintojaan perustelee sillä, että ”en kuitenkaan huomaisi mitään eroa”, niin vetää itseään höplästä.



Siinähän ei ole mitään pahaa, kunhan tietää vetävänsä itseään höplästä. 

On minussa sitäkin vikaa että kuvittelen että epämukavuus tai huonompi ajettavuus tekee minusta jotenkin kovemman tai sanotaanko more real fillaristin - eli kun vauhtia ei ole niin paljon kuin toivoisi, voi sitä yrittää kompensoida tietyllä määrällä underbikingia (vähän samaan tapaan kuin maantiepuolella voi siirtyä ajamaan brevettejä, jos pieni huumoriksi tarkoitettu kärjistys ei loukkaa ketään).

Sitten on vielä se että meitä on sellaisia jotka eivät tosiaan huomaa juttuja, jotka muut huomaavat vaikeuksitta. Ihmiset ovat erilaisia. Tunsin fillaristin, joka todistusti huomasi hetkessä sen että pilke silmäkulmassa pientä jäynää yrittäneet lenkkikaverit olivat kahvitauolla laskeneet satulaa kaksi milliä - eikä minun tarvitse kovin kaukaa hakea fillaristia, joka ajoi satula 12 mm korkeammalla huomaamatta muutosta :Sarkastinen:

----------


## anttimut

Tuli laitettua Canyon Grizl CF SL 7 eTap tilaukseen pitkän harkinnan jälkeen. Toimitus pitäisi olla 24.10-4.11 välillä. Alunperin oli tarkoitus tilata Grizl CF 7, mutta niissä menee toimitus loppuvuoteen/ ensi vuoteen. Grizl 6 CF SL pyörää saisi samalla aikataululla kuin 7 eTappia ja 1400 euroa halvemmalla. Olenkin tässä pohtinut, että onko tuo 1400 euron hintaero omiin ajoihin perusteltua vai pärjäisikö tuolla CF 6:lla.

----------


## KalleHermanni

> Tuli laitettua Canyon Grizl CF SL 7 eTap tilaukseen pitkän harkinnan jälkeen. Toimitus pitäisi olla 24.10-4.11 välillä. Alunperin oli tarkoitus tilata Grizl CF 7, mutta niissä menee toimitus loppuvuoteen/ ensi vuoteen. Grizl 6 CF SL pyörää saisi samalla aikataululla kuin 7 eTappia ja 1400 euroa halvemmalla. Olenkin tässä pohtinut, että onko tuo 1400 euron hintaero omiin ajoihin perusteltua vai pärjäisikö tuolla CF 6:lla.



Vaikea kyllä sanoa kenenkään toisen puolesta mitään, tämän "omia ajoja" tuntematta. 
Henk. koht. jos uutta pyörää olisin ostamassa, ottaisin eTapin tai DI2:n. Mutta melko varma olen että ilmankin pärjäisin (miksipäs en, kun tähänkin asti olen).

----------


## paaton

No ei. Kuituhan on siitå kiva materiaali, että siitä tosiaan voi tehdä jäykän tai joustavan. Jos vaan osaa.

Eihän esimerkiksi stenun enveillä ja noilla tilaamallani dt:n grc1400 kiekoilla ole oikein mitään yhteistä.

Itse elän vahvassa uskossa, että dt:n kiekoilla ajo muuttuu tukevammaksi, mitä noilla nyt paikallaan olevilla kapeilla ja matalilla mtb kiekoilla. Saas nähdä miten käy. On ne kuitenkin niin komeat, että lisänopeus on aivan saletti juttu.

----------


## stenu

^ Sen, mitä eilen luin nopsaan pari reviewtä niistä DT:stä, niin mukaviksi niitäkin oli kehuttu. Samoin on laita korkeampien Zippien kanssa. Kun tuommoisen korkeamman kuituprofiilin tekee oikein, joustaa ne vanteen seinämät ulospäin. Enveistä on minusta vaikeampi hahmottaa, että millä se tärinänvaimennus on saatu aikaiseksi. Ja sen leveyseron huomaa kyllä matalilla paineilla ajaessa myös.





> Sitten on vielä se että meitä on sellaisia jotka eivät tosiaan huomaa juttuja, jotka muut huomaavat vaikeuksitta. Ihmiset ovat erilaisia.



Varsin totta ja tuttua omista työkuvioistani. Joidenkin ihmisten kohdalla ei voi kuin ihmetellä, että kuinka huonosti tehdyin silmälasein he tulevat toimeen ihan sujuvasti - tai ainakin uskottelevat itsellensä tulevansa toimeen sujuvasti. Ja sitten on se toinen ääripää, joiden näkemisestä ei tule kertakaikkiaan mitään, ellei kaikki ole asteen tarkkuudella oikein. Eikä edes välttämättä absoluuttisesti oikein vaan niin kuin he itse luulevat olevan absoluuttisesti oikein  :Hymy:

----------


## jalkkis

> Varsin totta ja tuttua omista työkuvioistani. Joidenkin ihmisten kohdalla ei voi kuin ihmetellä, että kuinka huonosti tehdyin silmälasein he tulevat toimeen ihan sujuvasti - tai ainakin uskottelevat itsellensä tulevansa toimeen sujuvasti...



Tai sitten referenssi puuttuu. Ei osaa kaivata asiaa, josta ei ole kokemusta tai asia ei ole tuttu. Se, että tarvitseeko olemassa olevaa parempaa ollenkaan, on toinen juttu. 

Minäkään en nuorena kaivannut silmälaseja vaikka piti istua etupenkissä opinahjossa jne, että näki edes jotain. Mutta sitten kun sai kakkulat nokalle, niin mieli muuttui...

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Tuli laitettua Canyon Grizl CF SL 7 eTap tilaukseen pitkän harkinnan jälkeen. Toimitus pitäisi olla 24.10-4.11 välillä. Alunperin oli tarkoitus tilata Grizl CF 7, mutta niissä menee toimitus loppuvuoteen/ ensi vuoteen. Grizl 6 CF SL pyörää saisi samalla aikataululla kuin 7 eTappia ja 1400 euroa halvemmalla. Olenkin tässä pohtinut, että onko tuo 1400 euron hintaero omiin ajoihin perusteltua vai pärjäisikö tuolla CF 6:lla.



Mulla on tuo 7 eTap ollut nyt muutaman viikon. Jos olisi "omalla rahalla" pitänyt ostaa niin olisi ehkä jäänyt kauppaan, mutta työsuhdepyöränä meni budjettiin. Mitä nyt noita kahta vertaan niin kutosessa on kyllä selkeästi parempi hinta-laatusuhde. Itse en tykkää gravelissa 2x voimansiirrosta, mutta se nyt on mielipidekysymys. Noi Shimanon 2x10 kamat on kyllä toimivia ja ihan hyvän tuntuisiakin, eli niissä ei mitään vikaa. 

Kiekot noissa on eri, mutta pitkälti samaa tasoa. Mun mielestä isoimmiksi eroiksi jää just noi sähkövaihteet ja joustava satulatolppa. Omassa fillarissa ne ovatkin kaksi parasta juttua, mutta 1400 euron eron arvoisia? Ehkä ei. Ja tuon joustotolpan saa ostettua erikseen 200 eurolla, eli tuossa sitten maksaa reilun tonnin sähkövaihteista ja parista muusta pikkujutusta.

Se joustotolppa on varsinkin polkuajossa ihan loistava. Jos kerran kutosmallista on omaa kokoa saatavilla, niin vois olla aika kustannustehokas ratkaisu ostaa kutonen ja se tolppa.

----------


## Aakoo

^Eikö siinä kutosessakin ole kuitenkin kuitutolppa? Kaikkihan tuohon "joustotoppaan" eivät tykästy, niitä näkyy välillä torilla myynnissä.

----------


## Föhn

Kuitutolppia on niin huikea määrä että suurinpiirtein se perseellä pitää ettiä se oikea. Känjönin omista en tykkää yhtään ja ne joutikin myyntiin.

----------


## anttimut

On kuitutolppa jo tuossa kutosessakin. Tuli vaihdettua nyt tuo tilaus CF SL 7 eTapista tuohon CF SL 6 pyörään. Maksellaan vaikka tuolla 1400 euron hintaerolla ensi talven sähkölaskuja..

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Minäkään en nuorena kaivannut silmälaseja vaikka piti istua etupenkissä opinahjossa jne, että näki edes jotain. Mutta sitten kun sai kakkulat nokalle, niin mieli muuttui...



Joo, mä oon tähän asti kans ajanu ilman kiekkoja. Nyt katselin sit sellasia, ajattelin enveä, kun se ei olis ainakaan kovin paska: https://r2-bike.com/ENVE-Wheelset-27...mano-SRAM-Road

Niiden kanssa mä sitten olisin paras versio itsestäni!

----------


## Föhn

^ Kaljoissaan ?

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> ^Eikö siinä kutosessakin ole kuitenkin kuitutolppa? Kaikkihan tuohon "joustotoppaan" eivät tykästy, niitä näkyy välillä torilla myynnissä.



On mutta ei samanlainen. Mulla oli edellisessä Grailissa tuo Canyonin "tavallinen" kuitutolppa ja nyt tuo keskeltä halkaistu versio. Niissä on todella selkeä ero.

----------


## anttimut

> On mutta ei samanlainen. Mulla oli edellisessä Grailissa tuo Canyonin "tavallinen" kuitutolppa ja nyt tuo keskeltä halkaistu versio. Niissä on todella selkeä ero.



 Tuli itse tilattua tuon Grizl CF 6 SL mukaan tuo keskeltä halkaistu kuitutolppa. Siitähän tuota saa sitten verrata niiden eroa käytössä.

----------


## #78

> On kuitutolppa jo tuossa kutosessakin. Tuli vaihdettua nyt tuo tilaus CF SL 7 eTapista tuohon CF SL 6 pyörään. Maksellaan vaikka tuolla 1400 euron hintaerolla ensi talven sähkölaskuja..



Eikös tuossa CF kutosessa ole rx400 2x10 vaihteet? Musta toi CF SL 7 rx600 on paras hinta/laatu peli. Ainoa huono puoli on värit...tylsän harmaa ja postin keltainen  :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

BMC Kaius

https://www.bikeradar.com/news/bmc-kaius/

kevyttä ja aeroa, 44 mm renkaat, pitkä runko ja lyhyt stemmi

alkaen n. 5,5 teur

ja 360 mm tanko ylhäältä ja 420 mm alhaalta, kaikki koot ?

----------


## pturunen

Itellä oli Stigmatassa nuo DT Swissin GRC 1400t. Olivat mielestäni jäykät kiekot ja ottivat yllättävän paljon sivutuuleen. Suoraan ei voi verrata, mutta täpärissä olevat SC:n Reservet ovat miellyttävämmät ajaa kuin nuo olivat. Reserveä ei vaan silloin saanut mistääm ja DT:t löytyivät tarjouksesta.

----------


## paaton

> Itellä oli Stigmatassa nuo DT Swissin GRC 1400t. Olivat mielestäni jäykät kiekot ja ottivat yllättävän paljon sivutuuleen. Suoraan ei voi verrata, mutta täpärissä olevat SC:n Reservet ovat miellyttävämmät ajaa kuin nuo olivat. Reserveä ei vaan silloin saanut mistääm ja DT:t löytyivät tarjouksesta.



Niin, sellaisia ne aerokiekot on. Ne puskevat pyörää sivuille ja joskus jopa eteenkinpäin.

----------


## paaton

Mutta siis ilman naljailua just tuohan se ero on. Varsinkin gravell käyttöön tehdyt leveät aerokiekot ovat väkisinkin suht jäykät ja kovat. Tuollaiset ohuet envet taas voivat oikeastikkin olla mukavat.

Oikea porvarihan ostaa molemmat ja valitsee kiekot reitin mukaan.

----------


## misopa

> BMC Kaius
> 
> https://www.bikeradar.com/news/bmc-kaius/
> 
> kevyttä ja aeroa, 44 mm renkaat, pitkä runko ja lyhyt stemmi
> 
> alkaen n. 5,5 teur
> 
> ja 360 mm tanko ylhäältä ja 420 mm alhaalta, kaikki koot ?



Komia ja fiksut speksit olisi omaan käyttöön. Mielelläni kuitenkin pitäisin munuaiseni, joten ei ilmestyne talliini.

----------


## stenu

> BMC Kaius…



Vähän sellaista huhua on kuulunut, että Santa Cruziltakin olisi tulossa uusi gravelpyörä. Siitä ei ole tietoa, että onko se uusi Stigmata vai tuleeko niillekin rinnalle joku ”maantiegravel”. Jos se on uusi Stigmata, niin on mielenkiintoista nähdä, että kumpaan suuntaan muuttuu; tuleeko joustokeulayhteensopiva geo vai tuleeko aeroa.

----------


## stenu

> Mutta siis ilman naljailua just tuohan se ero on. Varsinkin gravell käyttöön tehdyt leveät aerokiekot ovat väkisinkin suht jäykät ja kovat. Tuollaiset ohuet envet taas voivat oikeastikkin olla mukavat.



Tulee olemaan kyllä mielenkiintoista kuulla, miltä sun mielestä DT:t tuntuu nykyisiin verrattuna. Onko kovemmat vai pehmeämmät vai huomaatko mitään eroa. Mitä tapahtuu pidolle karkeammalla alustalla, jos oikeasti ovatkin kovemmat jne. Kiekot vaikuttaa ajamiseen niin monelta kantilta.

Mä en ole ainakaan löytänyt yhtään arvostelua, jossa GRC1400:ää olisi haukuttu kovaksi. Tämä arvostelu on ehkä neutraalein sen suhteen, mutta ei niitä varsinaisesti kovaksi mainita tuossakaan. Yleisemmin arvosteluista löytyy maininta siitä, että ne on koettu mukaviksi ainakin 700c-kokoisina. Pikkukokoisina pinnoista tulee jo niin lyhyet, että sen voisi kuvitella vaikuttavan negatiivisesti mukavuuteen.

Uuden 353:nsa kanssa Zipp korostaa nimeomaan mukavuuslisäystä aeroutta enemmän, vaikka kyse on kuitenkin selkeästi korkeaprofiilisesta kiekosta (vaikka yhtä mainospuheita noikin toki on kuin aero is everything -puheet oli).

“Aero is not everything – it is only one component of speed, contrary to what the bike industry (and Zipp too, in all fairness) has been saying for many years,” said Donzé. “There are conditions in the real world where it’s faster to be less aero, as long as you have higher rolling efficiency and vibration damping. As a result, there’s no point in saying which of 353 or 454 is faster – it all depends on your ride style and the type of rides you are doing.

“For high-speed rides on flat to undulating terrain and clean roads, 454 is probably the ticket. For longer rides, on rougher roads and with bigger elevation change; 353 is the better option.”

E: niin ja sitä en kyllä tiedä tai muista, että mitkä ne sun nykyiset kiekot on. Jos sulla on jotkut matalat, alumiiniset mtb-kehät niissä, niin DT:n korkeat kuitukehät on varmasti jäykemmät ja saattaa hyvinkin olla myös kovemmat, vaikka ei olisikaan kovemmat kuin useimmat gravelspesifit alukehät.

----------


## anttimut

> Eikös tuossa CF kutosessa ole rx400 2x10 vaihteet? Musta toi CF SL 7 rx600 on paras hinta/laatu peli. Ainoa huono puoli on värit...tylsän harmaa ja postin keltainen



Juu RX400 2x10 vaihteet on tuossa kutosessa ja seiskassa RX810 2x11 vaihteet. Kammet molemmissa samat. Seiskan saatavuus huonompi kuin kutosessa minun koossa. Seiskan alustava saatavuus näytti joulukuuta ja kutonen pitäisi olla toimitettavissa ensi kuun alussa. Nyt mentiin puhtaasti saatavuus edellä tässä. Tuo seiska olisi ollut hinta/laatusuhteelta varmasti parempi ja sen olisin ottanut, jos kokoja olisi ollut saatavissa järkevään aikaan.

----------


## JKO17

Olen rakennellut nyt kesän aikana maantiepyörän rospuuttokeleille ja kevyeen graveliin=hoidettujen hiekkateiden ajoon.

Tärkein eli kiekot ja renkaat puuttuvat.  Ajatuksissa ollut ZIPP 303S:t ja nyt lisäksi nuo alessa olevat grc 1400:t. Renkaan enimmäiskoko 32-33 minkä pyörä huolii.

Molemmista olen  lukenut että sopisivat ihan hyvin tuohon rengaskokoon ja myös maantielle? Jos nyt haluaa kohtuullisen kevyttä, semiaeroa/keskikorkeaa ja hiilikuitua, niin onko tuossa 1000 euron hintaluokassa muita hyviä vaihtoehtoja.

lisäys: eli noin 40-50 mm korkeaa

----------


## Aakoo

^Eipä tuohon hintaan muita tule mieleen. Torilla on myynnissä vähän ajetut Roval CL50, tosin ovat vain 21mm leveät mutta ehkä noilla rengasleveyksillä vielä toimisi.

----------


## JKO17

^Katsoin myös nuo samat ja muunkin fillaritorin tarjonnan.
Laitoin grc:t tilaukseen.  Perusteena lähinnä tuttu dt 240 napa, joka helposti huollettavissa ja josta lähtee niin napakka siritys, että ei tarvi soittokelloa vaan  riittää kun lopettaa polkemisen 50 m ennen ohitettavaa. Oli tuossa  sellaista aleprosenttioston makuakin

----------


## Föhn

> ^Katsoin myös nuo samat ja muunkin fillaritorin tarjonnan.
> Laitoin grc:t tilaukseen.  Perusteena lähinnä tuttu dt 240 napa, joka helposti huollettavissa ja josta lähtee niin napakka siritys, että ei tarvi soittokelloa vaan  riittää kun lopettaa polkemisen 50 m ennen ohitettavaa. Oli tuossa  sellaista aleprosenttioston makuakin



Laitat vielä sen 54T päivityksen minimirasvoilla niin se se vasta onkin rallatusta.  :Hymy: 
jos olisin ollut vastaavassa jamassa, niin olisin kopeloinut persetaskua syvemmälle ja laittanut Zippin 303. Itse sain testata noita vajaat 400km ja on kyllä paksulla renkaalla erittäin haluttavat. Toisaalta, epäilen GRC:n menevän niin lähelle että tuo tarjous painaa puntarissa enemmän.

----------


## JKO17

^Ajelin pari lenkkiä 240:llä joissa vain suihkaus crc:tä  :Vink: . Oman kokemukseni mukaan täällä Salon suunnalla ihmiset kokevat tuon "äänimerkin" kuitenkin positiivisena, ainakin jos vertaa kelloon tai että hiipii taakse ja sanoo tuut-tuut tms.

Täytyy myöntää että po. tilaus saattaa vielä vaihtua

----------


## #78

Mä oon kanssa tykännyt tuosta 240 iloisesta rallatuksesta kun tuntuu kuuluvan hyvin jalankulkijoille. Maantiepyörän vanhemmat 303fc kans rallattaa mukavasti

----------


## paaton

> ^Ajelin pari lenkkiä 240:llä joissa vain suihkaus crc:tä . Oman kokemukseni mukaan täällä Salon suunnalla ihmiset kokevat tuon "äänimerkin" kuitenkin positiivisena, ainakin jos vertaa kelloon tai että hiipii taakse ja sanoo tuut-tuut tms.
> 
> Täytyy myöntää että po. tilaus saattaa vielä vaihtua



En kai mä ole ikinä mitään muuta tuonne laittanutkaan. Jotain ohutta öljyä pieni pisara.

GRC1400:t muuten tulivat. On ne vaan niin komeat, että aivan turha perustella mitään muita syitä ohi alukiekkojen.
Resolutet noille väänsin. Kyllä renkaissa pitää edes vähän nappulaa olla.

----------


## stenu

Ja sitten nopsaan rapsaa kehiin ”foorumikiekoista”. Niitä kun näyttäis vieläkin saavan, niin tietäisi, että pitääkö ne nyt sitten kuitenkin hommata.

----------


## paaton

> Ja sitten nopsaan rapsaa kehiin ”foorumikiekoista”. Niitä kun näyttäis vieläkin saavan, niin tietäisi, että pitääkö ne nyt sitten kuitenkin hommata.



Mun rapsaan ei paljoa kannata luottaa. En tunnista edes tyhjällä renkaalla ajoa. Eli placebo edellä mennään ja vahvasti.

Voi muuten käydä rengastila ahtaaksi vanhassa ninerissa. Näyttävät millin levinneen, eli nyt 44.5mm 3mm siellä taisi olla aiemmin tilaa, että toooosi lähellä mennään.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Ja sitten nopsaan rapsaa kehiin ”foorumikiekoista”. Niitä kun näyttäis vieläkin saavan, niin tietäisi, että pitääkö ne nyt sitten kuitenkin hommata.



Eiköhän ne nyt kannata siirtää ihan suosiolla ostoskoriin ja hoitaa prosessi loppuun. Mielenkiinnolla odottelisin vertailua mataliin enven kiekkoihin.

Itse olen vastaavilla 650b kiekoilla ajellut jokusen tonnin. Ei mitään pahaa sanottavaa niistä, mutta rengasmarkkinoiden suppeus painosti vaihtamaan takaisin 700c kiekkoihin. Tiistaina pitäisi tulla töihin omat tarjouskiekot.

----------


## stenu

> Mun rapsaan ei paljoa kannata luottaa. En tunnista edes tyhjällä renkaalla ajoa. Eli placebo edellä mennään ja vahvasti.
> 
> Voi muuten käydä rengastila ahtaaksi vanhassa ninerissa. Näyttävät millin levinneen, eli nyt 44.5mm 3mm siellä taisi olla aiemmin tilaa, että toooosi lähellä mennään.



Mä luotan, että sun placebossa piilee totuuden siemen. Ihan asiallista rengaskommentoitiakin herralta tulee, joten eiköhän sieltä joku tuntoaisti kuitenkin löydy.

Hurricane Ridget pysyy vähän maltillisemmissa mitoissa  :Hymy: 





> Eiköhän ne nyt kannata siirtää ihan suosiolla ostoskoriin ja hoitaa prosessi loppuun. Mielenkiinnolla odottelisin vertailua mataliin enven kiekkoihin.
> 
> Itse olen vastaavilla 650b kiekoilla ajellut jokusen tonnin. Ei mitään pahaa sanottavaa niistä, mutta rengasmarkkinoiden suppeus painosti vaihtamaan takaisin 700c kiekkoihin. Tiistaina pitäisi tulla töihin omat tarjouskiekot.



En viitsisi ihan vaan vertailun vuoksi ostaa  :Hymy:  Jos Paatonin ajatus siitä, että ne on kovemmat ajaa kuin herran nykyiset mtb-kiekot, pitää paikkansa, niin sitten ei kiinnosta.

Oikeasti mulla se potentiaalinen tarve liittyi siihen, että foorumikiekoille voisin laittaa krossikumit Hel CX:iä varten, jolloin voisin ajella niitä myös Stigmatalla. GG-ajeluihin toisia kiekkoja/renkaita kaipaa ja asfaltteja en ajele, niin todellinen tarve on siis vähän niin ja näin, koska nyt on krossikumit lutteron alla, niin sillä mennään Hel CX:t.

Todellisempi tarve voisi olla 650b-kiekot talveksi, jos saisin jostain varmuuden, että Ice Spkerit saisi ahdettua Stirmataan.

----------


## stenu

..niin ja sitäkin jäin pohtimaan, että 25:mm sisäleveä vanne saattaa mahdollisesti olla vähän hasardi krossikapeilla rankailla ja matalilla paineilla. Ei oo kiva, jos jossain töyssyisessä mutkassa tai off-camberissa pääsee rengas tipahtamaan hyllyltä.

Kuin myös sitä, että DT:ssä ei tainnut olla minkäänlaista mäsäksiajotakuuta, joten ne ei ehkä ole järkevimmät kiekot kapeille renkaille ja matalille paineille senkään vuoksi.

----------


## Brocol

> ..niin ja sitäkin jäin pohtimaan, että 25:mm sisäleveä vanne saattaa mahdollisesti olla vähän hasardi krossikapeilla rankailla ja matalilla paineilla. Ei oo kiva, jos jossain töyssyisessä mutkassa tai off-camberissa pääsee rengas tipahtamaan hyllyltä.
> 
> Kuin myös sitä, että DT:ssä ei tainnut olla minkäänlaista mäsäksiajotakuuta, joten ne ei ehkä ole järkevimmät kiekot kapeille renkaille ja matalille paineille senkään vuoksi.



On niissä takuu, taisi olla 250e/kpl hintaan korvaava kiekko jos itse töhöilee kiekon hajalle

----------


## JackOja

Herra stenulla on selvästi melkoista jaakobinpainia meneillään "foorumikiekkojen" kanssa  :Hymy: 

Ihmisen ikuisuusdilemma, johon kaikki syyllistyvät, haluaa jotain mitä ei tarvii?

----------


## stenu

^^ Aa..hyvä tieto, kiitos.

^ Joo kyllä just näin. Vähän sitäpaitsi yllätti, kun tuntuu, että mitä enemmän kertyy ikää, niin sitä harvemmin niin käy  :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Dt swiss suosittelee  näköjään minimissään 32 mm rengasta ja 30 mm on mahdollinen. 
Saattaapi olla että rengas leviää liikaa minun pyörää, jossa 33 mm todellinen leveys jättäisi n. 4 mm pelivaraa.

Jostain syystä kiekot ovat minulle kaikennäköisen vatuloinnin kohde. Heittänyt noppaa kahden Zippin välillä jo kaksi viikkoa, sitten nopea päätös foorumikiekoista jota nyt lähden  kelaamaan takaisin. Ihan samaa säätämistä oli edellisetkin.

----------


## Plus

Minäkin vatuloin aikoinaan GRC1400-kiekkojen kanssa, mutta tilasin kuitenkin Far Sports FS36/32 DT240 EXP-navoilla. Painoa 1310g ja hintakin oli edullisempi kuin GRC1400. Tyytyväinen olen ollut.

----------


## Kepsu

^Mäkin tilasin joulunpyhinä nuo samat Bitexin navoilla, on vallan köykäset ja mukavat. Alle 800 euroa kotiin kannettuna.

----------


## nure

Ihan asian sivusta, telkkarista "Rukajärven tie" ja melkoista gravelointia armeijan pyörillä. Ei mitään vekottimia, kuituja eikä vaihteita.

----------


## Smo

> Herra stenulla on selvästi melkoista jaakobinpainia meneillään "foorumikiekkojen" kanssa 
> 
> Ihmisen ikuisuusdilemma, johon kaikki syyllistyvät, haluaa jotain mitä ei tarvii?



Just onnistuin olemaan ostamatta yhtä tietokonetta jonka olin jo melkein ostanut varmuuden vuoksi

----------


## JKO17

Aiemmin ajattelemani 32 mm rengas kevyeen soratiegravelointiin voisi ideaalitilanteessa/teoriassa olla ihan ok. 

Kävin eilen illalla vähän testailemassa lähialueen sorateitä ja polkusiirtymiä. Aika monin paikoin oli kuitenkin aika upottavia kohtia,  erityisesti risteysalueilla, jyrkissä kurveissa ja kaltevilla tienpinnoilla ja mäissä (erityisesti sateen kuluttamilla kohdilla)  oli  sen verran paljon irtosoraa että  taitaa 32:n jäädä kuitenkin selkeästi vajaaksi.
Eli vaikka 32:n riittäisi pääosin reittiin, niin noita muita kohtia oli sen verran paljon ja säännöllisesti että kokonaisuutena 32:n ei tunnu hyvältä ja oikealta valinnalta.

lisäys: vähän saman tyyppistä kokeilua tein viime vuonnakin ja lopputulema oli ihan sama. Eli minun käyttöön  35 +/40 +- rengaskoko taitaisi kuitenkin olla  se paras, jolloin harkinta ei ole mikä vanne vaan pitääkö ostaa uusi pyörä

----------


## Arosusi

^Täällä PK seudulla ei ole satanut pitkää aikaan mistä syystä tuota irtoainesta on ainakin poikkeuksellisen paljon.

----------


## JKO17

^ juu, ei täällä Salossakaan.  Sora oli kasaantunut sinne vanhoihin veden kuluttamiin uriin ja sitä irtosoraa oli siellä paljon.

----------


## Bomb

Hitto kun kuumottelee noi "foorumikiekot", mutta sillekin rahalle olisi kyllä muutakin käyttöä. Ei ole helppoa tämä elämä ei  :Vink:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Hitto kun kuumottelee noi "foorumikiekot", mutta sillekin rahalle olisi kyllä muutakin käyttöä. Ei ole helppoa tämä elämä ei



Helpottaa se elämä saattamalla tilausprosessi loppuun. Toimi ainakin itselläni erittäin hyvin.

----------


## paaton

Tarkkoja kokemuksia kiekoista lenkin jälkeen. 

Vaihteet rutisee vittumaisesti ja XT RT-MT800 jarrulevyt ovat hyvät.

----------


## navajokoira

Tarvitsenko elämääni BMC Kaius -polkupyörän? Kuinka paljon onnellisempi olisin jos minulla olisi sellainen? Tuntuisiko lisääntynyt onni vain kyseisellä pyörällä ajaessa vai olisiko kyseessä onnellisuuden taustatason pysyvä nousu? Olisinko vastaavasti onnettomampi aina kun ajan jollain muulla pyörälläni? Ette tunne minua ettekä ole itse ajaneet tällä pyörällä, mutta älkää antako tämän häiritä, jos tuntuu että tiedätte vastaukset näihin minua askarruttaviin kysymyksiin.

----------


## paaton

> Aiemmin ajattelemani 32 mm rengas kevyeen soratiegravelointiin voisi ideaalitilanteessa/teoriassa olla ihan ok. 
> 
> Kävin eilen illalla vähän testailemassa lähialueen sorateitä ja polkusiirtymiä. Aika monin paikoin oli kuitenkin aika upottavia kohtia,  erityisesti risteysalueilla, jyrkissä kurveissa ja kaltevilla tienpinnoilla ja mäissä (erityisesti sateen kuluttamilla kohdilla)  oli  sen verran paljon irtosoraa että  taitaa 32:n jäädä kuitenkin selkeästi vajaaksi.
> Eli vaikka 32:n riittäisi pääosin reittiin, niin noita muita kohtia oli sen verran paljon ja säännöllisesti että kokonaisuutena 32:n ei tunnu hyvältä ja oikealta valinnalta.
> 
> lisäys: vähän saman tyyppistä kokeilua tein viime vuonnakin ja lopputulema oli ihan sama. Eli minun käyttöön  35 +/40 +- rengaskoko taitaisi kuitenkin olla  se paras, jolloin harkinta ei ole mikä vanne vaan pitääkö ostaa uusi pyörä



Noin se on. Oman kokemuksen mukaan tuollainen 32mm pistosuojattu rengas on tuntumaltaan jo kaukana maantiepyörästä.
Mutta vielä kauemapana se on gravellista.

 40mm terra speed on kyllä kuivalla kelillä aika pätevä yleisrengas. Ei tunnu missään vaiheessa jarrulta ja pitoa riittää hiekallakin. Ne pehmeät kohdat ovat terrallekkin myrkkyä, eli yhtään ei ole koosta varaa kyllä tinkiä.

----------


## JKO17

^^ Vastaan suurimpaan osaan kysymyksistä varmuudella, että -ehkä-.
Pyörää saa bike24:sta heti toimituksella,  se keskihintainen malli 8 teur ja risat,  ja ilmeisesti alkaen malli 5.700 ja kallein malli 11.982,15 euroa noin kahden viikon sisällä. Kyselisin Toneilta ja Signaturesta ennen kuin painaisin tilausnappulaa. Nämä nyt tuli vatsaan kun olen katellut nyt pari tuntia mitä graveleita löytyisi syksyksi. 


Oma hintatasoajatus on kyllä selkeästi matalampi, esim.
alumiininen Grail ja Rivalin etapilla 2.300 eur. Kuuluu kategoriaan, että ei tuossa kauhean pahasti voi pieleen mennä. 

Edellisessä lyhytaikaisessa gravelkokeilussa laitoin grizliin 6:een  juurikin nuo terra speed 40:t, ja oli ne ihan eri renkaat kuin valmiina olleet  Schwalben 45 bitet.

----------


## arctic biker

40mm terra speed on kyllä kuivalla kelillä aika pätevä yleisrengas. Ei tunnu missään vaiheessa jarrulta ja pitoa riittää hiekallakin. Ne pehmeät kohdat ovat terrallekkin myrkkyä, eli yhtään ei ole koosta varaa kyllä tinkiä. @paaton


Ääni tälle. Toimii mun kiekoilla myös tubeleksena oikein hyvin.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Terra Speedit ovat kyllä nopeat, mutta ainakin oma rengasparini oli tubelessina aivan onneton vaikka litkua lisäsi reilusti. Joka päivä sai olla lisäämässä painetta. Schwalbet samoilla kiekoilla olivat täysin ongelmattomat.

Vastaavia kokemuksia on myös Continentalin maasto- ja maantierenkaista, joten ajellaan nyt toistaiseksi muilla merkeillä.

Grizlissä muuten tuo VCLS 2.0 -satulatolppa alkoi naksua reilun sadan kilsan jälkeen, mutta hiljeni kun otin sen pois, putsasin niiden puoliskojen välin ja laitoin takaisin.

----------


## stenu

> Aiemmin ajattelemani 32 mm rengas kevyeen soratiegravelointiin voisi ideaalitilanteessa/teoriassa olla ihan ok..



33 mm Grifo Pro TLR on varmaankin noin 20 mm sisäleveällä vanteella 32 mm leveä ja niillä graveloi ihan sujuvasti, jos pitää pärjätä kapeilla renkailla.

(Eilen Hel CX:ää ja tänään gravelia. Muistui taas mieleen lajien erot - gravelointi on helppoa ja tylsää. No kyllä mä pääsin takas gravelmoodiin, kun olin vähän aikaa ajanut ja oli sekin lopulta ihan kivaa  :Hymy: )

----------


## JKO17

^Varmasti näin. Itsellä oli alla Vittorian maantierenkaat butyylisisurilla ja maantiepaineilla n. 80 psi eli ei ihan optimi rengassetti.

Se mitä aloin miettimään on, että juutuinkohan väärään lähtökohtaan eli että alan rakentamaan maantiepyörästä jotain mitä se ei oikein ole. Kuitenkin nuo  reitit mitä ajoin ja ajattelin ajaa  on   ainakin osittain selkeästi raffinpaa kuin hoidettu hiekkatie. Hipokiekkojen osto ei toki koskaan mene hukkaan, mutta muuttaako ne asiaa tarpeeksi.

----------


## paaton

Väärin tosiaan ajateltu. Tuollaisella roadilla ajetaan ne loppusyksyn pitkät maantielenkit, joiden sekaan tulee väkisinkin soraa, jotta pääsee niille makeille päättyville pienille asfalttiteille ilman pistojen ajamista.

Ei siitä siis gravellia saa millään. Ja mielestäni se menee täysin pilalle tuossa käytössä, jos laitat jotkin grifon tapaiset karkeammat nappulat.

----------


## Aakoo

Kisaisemman maantiepyörän ohjaus on liian hätäinen sorahommiin. Kyllä sillä hiekkatietä ajaa, mutta ei se mitenkään kivaa ole. Oikea gravelpyörä on ihan ok ajettava kapeammallakin kumilla.

----------


## stenu

Jep, mä mä olen ihan väärä henkilö ottamaan kantaa tohon heräilevään gravelin tarpeeseen. Mulla oli maantiepyörä joskus 2010 paikkeilla yhden kesän, jonka jälkeen totesin, että se ei todellakaan ole mun juttu. Mun neuvo olisi, että myy maantiepyörä/t pois ja osta hyvä graveli, mutta jos sä haet itsellesi perusteluja n+1:lle, niin onnistunee helposti noin.  :Hymy: 

Mitä Grifoilla graveloimiseen tulee, niin kokeilu ei maksa ihan hirveästi (jos ne saa mahtumaan nykyiseen pyörään olemassa olevilla kiekoilla). Yllättävän usein mulle päätyy gg-lenkeille alle vanha pyörä Grifoilla Stigmatan sijaan, jossa siis 42 mm Herset. Puolensa molemmissa ja molemmilla se on omalla tavallaan hauskaa.

Niinhän se varmaan menisi, että ”graveliksi” viritetyllä maantiepyörällä olisit nopeampi niillä sileillä sorapätkillä, mutta hitaampi karkeammilla ja gravelilla päin vastoin. Toki täysin tietämättömänä siitä, että millainen se sun maantiepyöräsi on. Vaihtelevalla lenkillä keskinopeudessa tuskin olisi sellaista eroa, että sillä on mitään merkitystä. Se, että kummalla se on hauskempaa, riippuu preferensseistä ja siitä, että mistä päästä haluat kompromisseja tehdä. Kompromissi graveli on joka tapauksessa. Helpommissa gravelkisoissa maailmalla näkyy maantiepyöriä podiumeillakin.

----------


## stenu

> Ja mielestäni se menee täysin pilalle tuossa käytössä, jos laitat jotkin grifon tapaiset karkeammat nappulat.



Grifo HTLR:n nappulat on itseasiassa aika matalat ja se rullaa yllättävän hyvin jopa asfaltilla. Verrattuna Strada Biancaan ne nappulat tekee yllättävän paljon heti, kun alusta on yhtään pehmeää tai tarvii pitoa johonkin suuntaan. Ja se 300 tpi -runko on jonkin verran smoothimpi kuin gravel HTLR:ien 260 tpi. Chicanesta on nyt tullut HTLR-versio myös, joten jos haluaa pysyä pykälän verran maantiepainotteisemmassa speksissä, niin sitten se olisi se.

----------


## JKO17

Juu. Omia päätöksiä omista lähtökohdista nämä ovat.

Minulla nyt löytyy xc:n ja maantiepyörän väliltä selkeä aukko, jonka täyttäminen vaatii rivakoita toimenpiteitä :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Oletko jko kuullut gravel pyöristä? Ne ovat kuulemma tosi suosittuja nykyään  :Hymy:

----------


## Hower

^Nääh.... All-road bike on kuuminta hottia nyt.
Tai sen grävelin rinnalle semmoinen.

----------


## stenu

> Juu. Omia päätöksiä omista lähtökohdista nämä ovat.
> 
> Minulla nyt löytyy xc:n ja maantiepyörän väliltä selkeä aukko, jonka täyttäminen vaatii rivakoita toimenpiteitä



Niin ja onhan toikin ihan hyvä taktiikka luoda tarpeita itselleen, että ostaa maantiepyörään leveät kiekot gg-hommia varten ja kiekkojen tilaamisen jälkeen toteaa, että tilatuilla kiekoilla ei mitkään järkevät renkaat itseasiassa mahdukaan siihen pyörään, jolloin pitää saada pyörä niille kiekoille  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Mulla kävi kieltämättä justiinsa tuo mielessä, kun huomasin ettei resolutet enää mahdu uusien kiekkojen kanssa alle.

----------


## nure

Onneksi maantiepyörä menee kaupaksi ja saa paneutua tuohon flatbargravelointiin.

----------


## HeZaH

> Oletko jko kuullut gravel pyöristä? Ne ovat kuulemma tosi suosittuja nykyään



Jos vaan saa kokoja, niin tilaukseen vaan sopivaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Firlefanz

> ^Nääh.... All-road bike on kuuminta hottia nyt.
> Tai sen grävelin rinnalle semmoinen.



Mä olen ymmärtänyt että all-road bike on yhdenlainen gravel bike. Eli kyse on siitä että fillarivalmistajat ja niiden markkinointiosastot ovat vihdoin havainneet sen mikä esimerkiksi Fillarifoorumilla on ollut päivänselvää jo vuosia: gravel kattaa niin valtavan laajan alan erilaisia teitä ja polkuja ja gravel-fillarointia harrastetaan kovin erilaisilla motiiveilla ja ajotavoilla, ettei voi olla olemassa kaikkeen ja kaikille sopivaa gravel-pyörää - eikä edes ihannekuvaa sellaisesta. 

Joten kävi niin että ensin eri valmisajien fillareita tyypiteltiin ja jaettiin eri alakaegorioihin ja sitten monilta valmistajilta alkoi löytyä uutuuksia useampaankin.

Toisaalta aivan luonnollinen kehitys ja toisaalta melko normaali ilmiö.

Samaan tilanteeseenhan päädyttiin maantiepuolellakin jo aikoja sitten. Ja sielläkin saattoi fillaristina ja kuluttajana joko lähteä siitä että valitsee pyörän joka parhaiten vastaa hänen tarpeitaan ja mielihalujaan -  tai katsoa että itse asiassa tarvitsee erityyppisiä ajojaan varten useamman saman yläkategorian pyörän.
.

----------


## JKO17

> Niin ja onhan toikin ihan hyvä taktiikka luoda tarpeita itselleen, että ostaa maantiepyörään leveät kiekot gg-hommia varten ja kiekkojen tilaamisen jälkeen toteaa, että tilatuilla kiekoilla ei mitkään järkevät renkaat itseasiassa mahdukaan siihen pyörään, jolloin pitää saada pyörä niille kiekoille




Tästä on nyt käytössä toinen versio, eli ostaa foorumikiekot, peruuttaa ne ja käyttää näin saadun ylimääräisen rahasumman uuden gravelin pesämunaksi. Gravelin hinnaksi siis muodostuu täten gravelin hinta - kiekkojen hinta.


^ all-road pyörä olisi sitten varmaan maantiepyörä + "kevytgravel". Kyllä valmistajat yrittävät löytää erilaisia tulokulmia varsinkin tuohon endurance-gravel välimaastoon= allroadiin, kun se yleisellä tasolla käsittääkseni aika myyvä alue.

----------


## Hower

^^ Sitähän se on. Markkinamiesten pitää vain keksiä uusia termejä ja kategorioita.

----------


## stenu

> Tästä on nyt käytössä toinen versio, eli ostaa foorumikiekot, peruuttaa ne ja käyttää näin saadun ylimääräisen rahasumman uuden gravelin pesämunaksi. Gravelin hinnaksi siis muodostuu täten gravelin hinta - kiekkojen hinta.



Ja sitten foorumilla pidätellään henkeä, että onko seuraava käänne se, että peruutat tilaamasi gravelin ja tilaat toisen vähän kalliimman, kun säästit sen halvemman gravelin hinnan..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Ei tarvi pidättää henkeä. Seuraavaan graveliin käytän nimittäin ne ylimääräiset rahat mitkä säästin kun en tilannut uutta Madonea


lisäys: Sellaista huomiota vielä että pyöriä on nyt kuitenkin jo kohtuullisesti tarjolla kaikissa hintaluokissa, enteileekö jo yleistä kysynnän laskua

----------


## nure

Onkos All-road maantiepuolen hybridi, siis ei missään oikein hyvä?

----------


## Arosusi

> lisäys: Sellaista huomiota vielä että pyöriä on nyt kuitenkin jo kohtuullisesti tarjolla kaikissa hintaluokissa, enteileekö jo yleistä kysynnän laskua



Veikkaisin että mahdollisen kysynnän laskun lisäksi tuotantoa lisätty ja logistiikka ongelmia saatu korjattua.

----------


## huotah

> Tarvitsenko elämääni BMC Kaius -polkupyörän? Kuinka paljon onnellisempi olisin jos minulla olisi sellainen? Tuntuisiko lisääntynyt onni vain kyseisellä pyörällä ajaessa vai olisiko kyseessä onnellisuuden taustatason pysyvä nousu? Olisinko vastaavasti onnettomampi aina kun ajan jollain muulla pyörälläni? Ette tunne minua ettekä ole itse ajaneet tällä pyörällä, mutta älkää antako tämän häiritä, jos tuntuu että tiedätte vastaukset näihin minua askarruttaviin kysymyksiin.



Sveitsiläisen hiusinstituutin tutkimuksen mukaan BMC Kaiuksen omistaminen lisää omistajansa menestystä 15,67% ja pysyvää onnellisuutta jopa 34,72%. Soita 0800-KAIUS ja tilaa itsellesi Kaius alkaen vain 999,- euroa kuukaudessa. Toimi nyt heti, tarjous voimassa vain rajoitetun ajan.

----------


## Hower

> Onkos All-road maantiepuolen hybridi, siis ei missään oikein hyvä?



Mikä lienee riittävän hyvä harrastajalle? Lähes kaikki kohtuuhintaisetkin nykypyörät tarjoavat parempaa ajettavuutta kuin joskus kolmekymmentä vuotta sitten olleet huippufillarit.
Laskettelupuolella on tullut tarjolle all-mountain sukset, joilla pärjää riittävän hyvin eri tyyppisillä rinteillä tietyin rajoittein. Tietysti fillarihifistelijän näkökulmasta pitäisi olla jokaiselle rinteelle, lumi- ja laskettelutyylille omat suksensa... tulee painava suksipussi kun reissuun lähtee ja tiedossa on kevyttä offaria ja rinnelaskua eri tyyleillä. Riittäiskö neljä paria suksia, että käytössä on aina oikein hyvä väline?

----------


## nure

^Parempi ajettavuus tietenkin näkökulma kysymys. Oma eka kunnon maantiepyörä jotain reilu 30vuotta sitten oli Cinelli SuperCorsa täydellä SuperRecordilla ja tuubeilla,  sikanopea, herkkä, kylläkin kuski oli nuori ja tehokas mutta... 
...Jos vertaa nykyiseen niin vaihteita melkein tuplat 1x systeemilläkin, jarrut pitää säällä kuin säällä ja olennaista, renkaita löytyy joka lähtöön ja ne KESTÄÄ!
Itse tullut viimeisinä vuosina siihen tulokseen kun tästä enää nuorru ja kunhan kuntokin pysyy edes jonkinmoisena niin riittä yksi (toistaiseksi) täydellinen pyörä, juuri itselle sopiva!

----------


## JKO17

> Oletko jko kuullut gravel pyöristä? Ne ovat kuulemma tosi suosittuja nykyään



Vähän kun tutkiskelin nettiä niin kyllä näköjään sellaisiakin löytyy, ja ilmoittivat että torstaina UPS  toisi yhden kotiovelle.
Oliko olemassa jotain niille erityisesti tarkoitettuja vanteita ?

lisäys: tilasin Canyon grailin alumiinisena ja Rivalin etapilla

----------


## JackOja

> ...Oliko olemassa jotain niille erityisesti tarkoitettuja vanteita ?



No sellaset DT GRC1400 on kuulemma nyt jossain sika-alennusmyynnissä.

----------


## JKO17

Pitänee laittaa tilaukseen. Olikohan nuo xdr yhteensopivat  :Hymy: 

Jätän nyt tämän tähän.

Kuuntelin eilen Cyclingtipsin Nerd Alert lähetyksen. Siinä oli juttua uusista pyöristä mm. Domanesta ja Kaiuksesta. Kritiikkiä sai ainakin Domanen ja muiden pyörien hinta, graveleiden täysintegrointi  (integroinnissakin on hyviä ja huonoja ratkaisuja) ja Kaiuksen ohjaamon leveys. 

Muuten olivat  sitä mieltä , että suurimmalle osalle kuluttajia "maantiepyörä jossa leveämmät renkaat" olisi se oikea ratkaisu gravelointiin jos nyt ajatellaan pyörien  tosiasiallista maastoa ja käyttöä. Pyörissä (samoin kuin monissa muissa asioissa) ihmisillä on tapana ostaa liian isoa, leveää ja järeää suhteessa omaan tarpeeseen, joka sitten saattaa osittain pilata tekemisestä sen nautinnon.  

Yhtenä teemana oli myös markkinoiden hyytyminen, ja huolta kannettiin erityisesti pienistä liikkeistä jotka ostaneet varaston täyteen ehkä jopa vääränlaista tavaraa.

Tästä on hyvä palata Kaiukseen, joka mielestäni paperilla on  oikeinkin hieno ja mielenkiintoinen kapistus pl. hinta.  Minusta  se kuitenkin näyttää Teammachinen kalleimmalta versiolta ja ainakaan itse en ostaisi sitä gravelpyöräksi, ehkä yhden pyörän ratkaisuksi, jossa pääpaino maantiellä.
lisäys: jotenkin epämääräisesti se on minusta liian "hieno" maastoon/graveliin, vähän kuin  kallis kaupunkimaasturi valkoisilla nahkapenkeillä erä- metsästys-hevostrailerin vetoautoksi tms.

----------


## navajokoira

Kaiuussa toki se ohjaamon leveys ja täysintegrointi on pelkästään sen jengin ongelmia joka ostaa yli kymppitonnin pyöriä.

Koko myös vähän askarruttaa: taulukon mukaan 58 olisi oikea, mutta siinä 38mm pienempi stack ja 5mm pidempi reach kuin mun punaisessa pyörässä. Jossa ei todellakaan ole mikään slämmätty -12,5° 110mm pitkä stemmi. Mahtaisikohan tämä osittain pilata tekemisestä sen nautinnon... Koon 61 runko koon 47 stemmillä osin ratkaisi tätä ongelmaa, mutta onko se jo liian pappafit tällaiseen pyörään. Olisiko sitten vaan parempi köpötellä Domane tai Endurace kaupoille.

Vähintään yhtä tärkeänä juttuna, en tiedä olenko valmis keltaiseen pyörään. Toisaalta kiekkojeni siniset dekaalit sopisi varmasti sen kanssa paremmin kuin tuon punaisen  pyörän jossa ne nyt on. Ne siniset dekaalithan olisi tietysti pitänyt irroittaa ennen tämän hirvityksen kasaamista, mutta Kaiuun ostamalla säästyisi siltäkin vaivalta.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Veikkaisin että mahdollisen kysynnän laskun lisäksi tuotantoa lisätty ja logistiikka ongelmia saatu korjattua.



Tähän haluaisin uskoa, mutta usko on harvemmin riittänyt. Onko muita huomioita asiasta?

En ole vielä painanut sitä kuuluisaa tilausnappulaa. Omilla spekseillä, (yö)sähkövaihteet eli 1x11/12, etuhaarukan kiinnityspisteet ja sellaiset 50 mm rengastila aivan ehdottomat, ja tarjolla tällä hetkellä koossa XL ja hintaluokassa 3-4 t € käytännössä vain Canyon Grizl CF SL 6 eTap . Tähän mennessä olen tottunut, että pyöräkaupoilla oltaessa on ollut vaikea rajata edes kolmeen vaihtoehtoon ja niiden kanssakin ovat yöuneet kärsineet. Toki tiedän, että tuo etuhaarukkavaatimus on sangen rajaava ja että saahan niitä erikseenkin ostettua.

----------


## JackOja

> Vähintään yhtä tärkeänä juttuna, en tiedä olenko valmis keltaiseen pyörään....



ONE tai TWO olisivat ei-keltaisia.





> Toisaalta kiekkojeni siniset dekaalit sopisi varmasti sen kanssa paremmin kuin tuon punaisen  pyörän jossa ne nyt on.



Vielä paremmin ne sopisivat valkoisen tai turkoosin kanssa.





> ...Kaiuun ostamalla säästyisi siltäkin vaivalta.



Jos rahalla selviää jonkin askareen tekemisestä niin antaa mennä.

----------


## huotah

> Kaiuussa toki se ohjaamon leveys ja täysintegrointi on pelkästään sen jengin ongelmia joka ostaa yli kymppitonnin pyöriä.
> 
> Koko myös vähän askarruttaa: taulukon mukaan 58 olisi oikea, mutta siinä 38mm pienempi stack ja 5mm pidempi reach kuin mun punaisessa pyörässä. Jossa ei todellakaan ole mikään slämmätty -12,5° 110mm pitkä stemmi. Mahtaisikohan tämä osittain pilata tekemisestä sen nautinnon... Koon 61 runko koon 47 stemmillä osin ratkaisi tätä ongelmaa, mutta onko se jo liian pappafit tällaiseen pyörään. Olisiko sitten vaan parempi köpötellä Domane tai Endurace kaupoille.



Kaiuksen geometriataulukot herättää vähän epäilyksiä. Niiden mukaan 01 Onessa olisi lyhyempi reach kuin 01 Twossa ja 01 Threessä, mikä kuulostaa erikoiselta. Onen integroidun hytin mittoja ei ilmoiteta, mutta halvempien mallien tangon reach on normi 77mm. Niin tai näin, jos hankkii pyörän ystävällisestä kivijalasta niin Twon ja Threen stemmin saa varmasti vaihdettua lyhyempään.

----------


## navajokoira

> Kaiuksen geometriataulukot herättää vähän epäilyksiä. Niiden mukaan 01 Onessa olisi lyhyempi reach kuin 01 Twossa ja 01 Threessä, mikä kuulostaa erikoiselta. Onen integroidun hytin mittoja ei ilmoiteta, mutta halvempien mallien tangon reach on normi 77mm. Niin tai näin, jos hankkii pyörän ystävällisestä kivijalasta niin Twon ja Threen stemmin saa varmasti vaihdettua lyhyempään.



Mistä/koska katsoit? Ainakin nyt BMC:n omilla sivuilla on mielestäni ihan samat stack ja reach kaikissa, mutta Onessa on 10mm lyhyempi stemmi (paitsi koossa 56 20mm lyhyempi).

----------


## huotah

> Mistä/koska katsoit? Ainakin nyt BMC:n omilla sivuilla on mielestäni ihan samat stack ja reach kaikissa, mutta Onessa on 10mm lyhyempi stemmi (paitsi koossa 56 20mm lyhyempi).



Kirjoitin epäselvästi. Tarkoitin että kun rungon reach on sama kaikissa mutta stemmit pidempiä halvemmissa malleissa. Annettujen tietojen perusteella halvempien pyörien hytti olisi 20mm pidempi, mikä ei kuulostaa virheeltä. Ellei sitten kalleimman mallin tangossa ole vastaavasti pidempi tangon reach, jolloin reach kahvoille olisi sama.

----------


## JKO17

Jos nuo sun antamat luvut pitää paikkaansa, niin aika vaikea rakentaa tuosta sopivaa  pyörää. Eli pituus jossain 185-190 cm, ja tarvit pyörän jossa
stack 630 (muokattu)  + spacereita 
reach 460 sisältäen stemmin pituuden

saat kyllä pyörän säädetty spacereilla ja ministemmillä tuohon, mutta jos lyhentää stemmiä 5-6  cm alkuperäisestä /suunnitellusta niin ei minusta lainkaan  hyvä ratkaisu.

Oletko ihan varma tuosta reach luvusta, tai onko satulan paikka tosi takana tai lyhyet kädet/yläkroppa tai ajoasento mallia pysty

----------


## JKO17

> Tähän haluaisin uskoa, mutta usko on harvemmin riittänyt. Onko muita huomioita asiasta?
> 
> En ole vielä painanut sitä kuuluisaa tilausnappulaa. Omilla spekseillä, (yö)sähkövaihteet eli 1x11/12, etuhaarukan kiinnityspisteet ja sellaiset 50 mm rengastila aivan ehdottomat, ja tarjolla tällä hetkellä koossa XL ja hintaluokassa 3-4 t € käytännössä vain Canyon Grizl CF SL 6 eTap . Tähän mennessä olen tottunut, että pyöräkaupoilla oltaessa on ollut vaikea rajata edes kolmeen vaihtoehtoon ja niiden kanssakin ovat yöuneet kärsineet. Toki tiedän, että tuo etuhaarukkavaatimus on sangen rajaava ja että saahan niitä erikseenkin ostettua.



Pinkkinä löytyy tänään alkaneesta Canyonin alesta hintaan 3.249 eur.

Noinkin tarkoilla kriteereillä ja tuohon tai ovh hintaan  ei huono.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Pinkkinä löytyy tänään alkaneesta Canyonin alesta hintaan 3.249 eur.
> 
> Noinkin tarkoilla kriteereillä ja tuohon tai ovh hintaan  ei huono.



Jep, huomasin ja samaa mieltä. Marjapuuron värikään ei paha. Ainoa haitta tosiaan vaihtoehdottomuus, mutta ehkä pitää ajatella tämä positiivisena ongelmana.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## navajokoira

Nykyisessä pyörässä siis stack 633 ja reach 405 (tai no nää on uudemman mallin luvut mutta close enough), stongasta ei muuta tietoa kuin että 44mm leveä maltillisella flarella. Stemmin alla on jokunen spacer ja stemmi on -6° 100mm. Ja sen päällä Fred Bar jossa tempotikut. Tää on fitti jolla mä voin ajaa vuorokauden ympäri ja jatkaa torkkujen jälkeen, eli ei välttämättä mikään tavoitetila nopeaksi tarkoitetulle pyörälle.

Jos ottaisi lähtökohdaksi koon 61 rungon olisi stack 620 ja reach 414. Siinä tanko on 44cm ja stemmi on 110mm ja -12,5° eli luultavasti aivan liian hapokas mulle. Tota ICS-stemmiä näköjään on myös 0° versiona ja esim 90mm pituisena. Tangon vaihtaisin toki myös kapeammaksi. Alkaako tämä vaikuttaa jo realistisemmalta?


Kalleimmassa on muuten:

Handlebar reach/drop: 72/135 mmStem angle: -15°


edit. oispa tääkin pinkki

----------


## huotah

> Nykyisessä pyörässä siis stack 633 ja reach 405 (tai no nää on uudemman mallin luvut mutta close enough), stongasta ei muuta tietoa kuin että 44mm leveä maltillisella flarella. Stemmin alla on jokunen spacer ja stemmi on -6° 100mm. Ja sen päällä Fred Bar jossa tempotikut. Tää on fitti jolla mä voin ajaa vuorokauden ympäri ja jatkaa torkkujen jälkeen, eli ei välttämättä mikään tavoitetila nopeaksi tarkoitetulle pyörälle.
> 
> Jos ottaisi lähtökohdaksi koon 61 rungon olisi stack 620 ja reach 414. Siinä tanko on 44cm ja stemmi on 110mm ja -12,5° eli luultavasti aivan liian hapokas mulle. Tota ICS-stemmiä näköjään on myös 0° versiona ja esim 90mm pituisena. Tangon vaihtaisin toki myös kapeammaksi. Alkaako tämä vaikuttaa jo realistisemmalta?
> 
> 
> Kalleimmassa on muuten:
> 
> Handlebar reach/drop: 72/135 mmStem angle: -15°
> 
> ...



Kaiuksen yläputki on nykysuuntauksen mukaisesti sentin tai puolitoista perinteistä maantiepyörän putkea pidempi eli pyörän geo on tarkoitettu lyhyelle stemmille. Kannattaa huomioida tämä kun miettii sopivaa kokoa reachin perusteella.

Kalleimman mallin tangon reach on 5 mm lyhyempi kuin kahden muun, mikä tekee noiden kahden pitkästä stemmistä vielä oudomman ratkaisun. En oikein usko BMC:n geotaulukoihin. Toisaalta jos päätyy jompaan kumpaan malliin perinteisellä ohjaamolla niin eipä sillä niin väliä kun stemmin vaihto ei ole iso eikä kallis operaatio. 

Joka tapauksessa, kannattaa ensin tehdä perusteellinen vertailu eri pyörien välillä laittamalla mitat esim. bikegeocalcin laskuriin tai vertailemalla vaikka täällä https://www.velogicfit.com/frame-comparison/, jos/kun Kaius joskus ilmestyy listoille.

----------


## JKO17

Ok. Sanoit aiemmin 61 koon runko 47 stemmillä ratkaisisi ongelma, ymmärsin niin että tarvit reachia vain sen 415 + 47. lisäys: näköjään luin väärin, ajatelinkin että aika tarkasti olit stemmin mitan ilmoittanut  :Hymy: 

Kun nyt stemmi 100 mm, niin ero ei olekaan ihan mahdoton.

 Pituuseroa vakiostemmillä suunnilleen 20 mm ja korkeuseroa ilman spacereita 23 mm  stemmin päähän 

No periaatteessa esim. 90 mm 0-kulmaisella stemmillä samoilla spacermäärillä olisit samassa pituudessa ja  n. 3  mm alempana vs. nykyinen (kohde siis stemmin pää).
(100 mm  stemmissä  yksi aste on n. 1,7 mm korkeudessa)


Yritin hahmotella tämän päässäni ja pelkästään raakana pituus/korkeusakselilla joten virhemahdollisuus on suurehko.
Vähän noiden nykyisten spacereiden määrästä riippuen 58:n voisi mennä.

lisätään vielä kun näin huotahin viestin, eli tuollaisesta laskurista saat tarkemmin mutta näin äkkiseltään noin

lisätään: signaturen facebook sivuilla on kuva Kaiuksesta liikkeen pihalta. Todella paljon tuohon saa spacereitakin laittaa, oletuksena tietenkin että se valmistajan suositusten mukainen, korkea kaulus ja ehkä 4 cm spacerpino




Isä nitrolle. Tässä tapauksessa taitaa olla positiivinen asia. Hyvä vaihtoehto noihin spekseihin olisi Trek Checkpoint, hinta on jotain 4400 ja rengastila 45 . Trekin rengastilan suositukset on maltillisia, suurin heillä tiedossa po. nimellismitan rengas  ja kaikille sivuille 6  mm tilaa. Hiilarigravelit rivalilla taitavat lähes  järjestään olla  selkästi yli 4000 eur

----------


## navajokoira

> Toisaalta jos päätyy jompaan kumpaan malliin perinteisellä ohjaamolla niin eipä sillä niin väliä kun stemmin vaihto ei ole iso eikä kallis operaatio.



Ei noikaan stemmit siis ihan perinteisiä ole kun ne viennit on sen läpi. Reilun 200 euron laitteita…

----------


## JKO17

Ohessa vielä mainitsemani signaturen sivuilla oleva Kaiuksen kuva .Spacereilla saadaan nostettu tosiasiallista stackia ihan reilusti.
Samalla kun nuo spacerit ovat leveitä headtuben muotoisia, niin ne istuu pyörään minusta ihan ok. Ehkä yhden tai kaksi rinkulaa voisi olla ulkonäöllisesti pois. 
Eli tuo jonkinlaisena osviittana jos pohtii rungon korkeutta

https://www.facebook.com/signature.fi/

----------


## stenu

Aerogravel spacerstackilla on parhautta.

----------


## arctic biker

Silkkaa ihanuutta, tässä Markku Pulkkisen bannia ootan.

----------


## stenu

Bemari on kyllä kokonaisuutena varsin pitkä, kun siinä on melko pitkä vaakamitta, siitä huolimatta pitkähköt stemmit, loivahko satulakulma ja vielä setback-tolppa. Satulasta tankoon etäisyys on melkoinen. Mun kaltaiselle persjalkaisehkolle, joka vielä viihtyy pyörän päällä satula suht takana, istuisi varmaan erinomaisesti, kun vaihtaisi stemmin 80-milliseksi. Etupään kulmat on kuitenkin varsin cyclocrossiset, joten nysästemmillä (ja kapealla tangolla) ohjauksesta tulisi tarpeettoman hätäinen mun makuun, vaikka en mitään tankkerifiilistä kaipaakaan. Mutta vaikea sanoa varmasti kokeilematta. Hieman vaikea kuitenkin mun on kuvitella paremmilla pyöräilijägeeneillä varustettua henkilöä ton päälle.

Näyttää pitkien aakeiden laakeiden gravelilta. Ei ehkä omiaan (ainakaan Etelä-)Suomen syherögraveleille. Toisaalta noin pitkään ajoasentoon taitaa olla aika vaikea yhdistää tempotankoja, jotka taas olisi ehkä tarpeelliset joillekin sen tyyppisiin kisoihin, missä toi on parhaimmillaan. (Kunnes niitten käyttö kielletään tai virallisesti tai yhteisön paineen seurauksena..) Ehkä MM-kisojen tapaisille UCI-gravel-reitille, kun UCI-kisoissa ei lisätankoja saa käyttää?

----------


## JKO17

Tuollaiset  mahdolliset ja sallitut spacermäärät (n. 4 cm)  tarkoittavat käytännössä jos pelkästään korkeutta katsoo, että pyörä täydellä spacermäärällä = seuraava koko puolella maksispacereista=seuraava koko ilman spacereita. Bmc:ssä näyttäisi  olevan enemmänkin spacereita/korkeutta rungosta stemmin alalaitaan

Toisessa päässä on esimerkiksi Canyon Grailin CF versio (samoin kuin Ultimate ja Aeroad), jossa korotusrenkaiden määrä on jotain 15 mm.

----------


## misopa

51 Kaius istuisi itselle todella hyvin geometrian perusteella (satula eteen). Ei puutu kuin sitä yhtä sorttia.

Tosin Revoltilla ajettu jo neljä kesää ja kaikki on tuossakin itselle kohdallaan, niin mitäpä tässä tosissaan muuta haikailemaan. Mutta hienoja pyöriä pukkaa markkinoille, niille kenellä on pyörän tarvetta. Jos vaan saatavuus olisi kaikilla merkeillä ja malleilla hyvä, niin valinnan varaa olisi kyllä moneen makuun.

----------


## navajokoira

Mittailin että mun teräs-Olmossa olisi mitat about 620mm ja 420mm, toki pyöreää quill stemmin vartta esillä vähintään noiden aerospacereiden (kjeh kjeh) verran kun sekin on enemmän fiilistely- kuin suorituspyörä. Mutta onhan tässä talvi aikaa joogata.

----------


## AKT

Viikolla 40 tulossa Radon Regard 10.0. Mitä mieltä olette? Broidille eka gravel.

----------


## Vivve

> Viikolla 40 tulossa Radon Regard 10.0. Mitä mieltä olette? Broidille eka gravel.



Hyvä tietty näin jälkikäteen kysyä. Kai se ihan ok on.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Viikolla 40 tulossa Radon Regard 10.0. Mitä mieltä olette? Broidille eka gravel.



Jos se on jo tulossa niin siinä tapauksessa kertakaikkiaan erinomainen  :Hymy:  Ihan hyvän oloinen perusgräveli noin vilkaisun perusteella.

----------


## pturunen

Oliko joku täällä tilannut Fairlightilta runkoa/koko pyörää? Jos on, niin voisitko laittaa yyveetä. Kyselisin vähän prosessista...

----------


## nure

^^Ei kai mitään vikaa perus alupyöräksi, hieman painavahan tuo on.

----------


## kaakku

Secan 2.5 54T sinisenä löytyy. Laitan sulle kohta yksäriä. Tähän mennessä vähän yli 3200 km ajettu ja oon tykänny. Osat siirsin Cannodalen SuperX:stä, tolppaa ja kampia lukuunottamatta. Vaihteet on 1x11 Di2 ja kiekkoina 35mm syvät Hollowgramit. Halvalla kalavaa'alla punnitsin painoksi 9,99kg polkimilla ja yhdellä pullotelineellä. 

Ostin itselleni 40v lahjaksi. Mitään halpaa leikkiähän pyörän uittaminen sumusaarilta ei ollut. Mutta kerranhan sitä vaan jne...


(pikkasen muuten vituttaa että tuo Restrapin etulaukku hankasi jäljen emäputkeen parin yön bikepack-reissulla.)

----------


## JKO17

Ohessa tietoja mistä yhden  alumiinisen gravelpyörän paino koostuu. Kyseessä on oma alumiininen Grail koossa L. Ehkä tuossa on jotain yleistäkin nähtävissä millaisia komponenttivalintoja noissa tavallaan alkaen malleissa käytetään. Aika samalla lailla maantiepyöräni Trek SL5 oli koottu.

Valmistaja ei ole valinnut komponentteja painon mukaan, eikä paino  ostajallekaan ole se ensimmäinen  kriteeri.



*Ohjaamo ja satula/satulatolppa*
- satula 317
- satulatolppa 262 sis. kiinnikkeet
-ohjaustanko: 311
-stemmi 161

*yhteensä 1.051*



*Groupset:*
- groupset rival xplr 1x12, kokonaispaino *2.580* (ei punnittu)


*Kiekot, renkaat ja läpiakselit*
-renkaat terra trail 40 mm yht 940 
-sisurit 210
-jarrulevyt 316
-etuakseli 60
-taka-akseli 70
-etukiekko 970 (punnittu)
-takakiekko 1130 (arvio, punnittu kiekko kaikkinensa ja vähennetty muiden osien paino)

*yhteensä 3.696*


*Runko*
Runko: 1500 (ei punnittu)
etuhaarukka 430 (ei punnittu), canyonin ilmoittamat koossa M

*arvio koossa L  2.000*





tankonauhat, rungon pienosat yht.  235 g


*yhteensä 9.560
*

----------


## nure

^ Tuossa hyvä lista mistä alkaa keventää jos haluaa. Flatbar tavoite alle 8kg...

----------


## JKO17

Vaihdoin pyörään tangon ja stemmin sekä litkutin renkaat, niin oli helppo samalla punnita. Groupsetin painossa luotin r2:een.
Samalla tuosta näkee että jos painoa haluaa pudottaa, niin missä ne rajat tulevat myös vastaan, kun runkoon ja groupsettiin nyt ei ihan heti kannata kajota. 

Runko  sis. hiilarietuhaarukan tuossa muodostaa painosta n. 20 %, joka ilmeisen tyypillinen osuus.
Painaviin/halpoihin runkoihin laitetaan monesti kiinni  painavia ja halpoja osia, jolloin pyörän kokonaispaino ja painoero nousee suureksi verrattuna kevyihin ja kalliimpiin runkoihin/pyöriin . Noilla komponenteilla (ohjaamo, satulasysteemit ja kiekot) oikeastaan kaikki pyörät olisi painavia.

----------


## Aakoo

^Kiekoista lähtisi puoli kiloa helposti ja suht edullisestikin, sitten ehkä 100g satulasta ja jarrulevyistä myös ns. pikkurahalla. Tämän jälkeen ei ihan pienellä kustannuksella keventelyä enää löydykään, pyörän käyttötarkoitus huomioiden. Mutta siis alle 9 kilon, joka on jo hyvin hintaluokka huomioiden.

----------


## stenu

Ootko punninnut ton pyörän vai onko kokomaismassa listattujen painojen mukaan laskettu valistunut arvaus? Tämän mukaan Rival eTap AXS (1x) painaa vähän reilu 2,8 kg akun kanssa. Rungon painokin kuulostaa hieman optimistiselta. Ehkä maalaamattomana voi pitää jotakuinkin paikkansa.

----------


## JKO17

Pyörän kokonaispaino oli 9,57 kg ja se on punnittu
Kaikki mitkä laitoin punnittu, niin punnittu elektronisella keittiövaalla.

Eli ohjaamo+satulasysteemi ja kiekot = 4.747 g sekä kokonaispaino 9.57 punnittuja
Erotukseen 4.800 sitten kuuluu runko sis. etuhaarukan, osasarja ja pienosat

Rungon painossa muutama lähde (cyclingtips yms)  1.480-1.520 ja kuituinen etuhaarukka sama kuin cf:ssä 430 mm. canyonin ilmoittama 
Jossain r2:n mainoksessa mainittu tuo 2.580. laskin nopeasti osat erikseen ja jossain tuolla se oli, saattoi akku puuttua
loppuosa tankonauhat jne. erotus mitä jäi jäljelle
noiden välillä heittoa voi olla jonkin verran, eli "painosiirtymää" noiden välillä voi olla

lisäys: pyörän olen punninnut jollain 20-30 euron elektronisella vaaalla ja sen verran testannut että näyttää kymmenyksen tarkkuudella tuon keittiövaaan lukemia alle 3 kg punnituksissa


lisäys: ^^ juu kiekkoja speksaamaan seuraavaksi. Onko muuten porukka ajellut shimanon levyillä sramin jarruissa
tämä dt swissin ln kiekko on ihan hiljainen, onko joku kurkannut vielä sisälle ja katsonut onko siellä ln ratchet sisällä, eikös sen pitäisi rätistä


lisäys: tsekkasin vielä tuon rivalin painot: eli osat yhteenlaskettuna 2590 g (ilman akkua), jarrulevyt on tuossa minun taulukossa kiekkojen kohdalla, eli Rivalin osasarja jarrulevyineen on sen 2,900 +-

----------


## stenu

Varmaan siis juurikin akusta (+ehkä levyistä) tulee se painoero. En kattonut yksityiskohtaisesti, mitä kaikkea lehtijutussa oli listattu.

----------


## nure

Omassa projektissa runko Ibis DV9 1482 ja haarukka Ritchey 750 alakoolilla, siis suht iso osa kokonaispainoa.

----------


## Aakoo

> lisäys: ^^ juu kiekkoja speksaamaan seuraavaksi. Onko muuten porukka ajellut shimanon levyillä sramin jarruissa
> tämä dt swissin ln kiekko on ihan hiljainen, onko joku kurkannut vielä sisälle ja katsonut onko siellä ln ratchet sisällä, eikös sen pitäisi rätistä



Varmaankin 18T ratchet, joka hyvissä rasvoissa on aika hiljainen. Äkkiäkös sen katsoo, kiekko irti ja vetää pakkaa ulos. Sehän on siis ihan normi ratchet, se "LN" ero tulee vaparista (eli tiiviste kiinni vaparissa eikä navassa).

----------


## Brocol

GR1600:n testilenkillä tuossa äsken kiinnitin myös huomiota että vapari ei toimi soittokellona. Muistaakseni 18T ratchet tuossa ja tehdasrasvoissa

----------


## JKO17

Kyllä ne ratchetit sieltä löytyi. Minulta oli mennyt sellainen ohi, että dt swiss on luopunut kýnsisysteemistä ja nykyisin kaikki navat on ratchetteja
exp (240 ja 180),  ratchet  (350) ja ratchet LN. https://www.dtswiss.com/en/wheels/wh...ogies-overview

Kiekot oli helppo litkuttaa, renkaat meni käsipelin vanteille, vähän litkua tuli takavanteen kehän liittymäkohdasta kehän ylälaidasta, paineet pysyi ajossa ja yön yli.
Napa on tosi hiljainen,  verrokkina uudemmat 240:t.

----------


## stenu

Komee Sage tulossa Suomeen. Ylitti Radavistin julkaisukynnyksen. Kuka tunnustaa olevansa unelmansa toteuttaja?  :Hymy:

----------


## hphuhtin

En ole Lappajärveltä, mutta mietin että uskaltaisiko noin hienolla pyörällä ajaa  :Vink:

----------


## Firlefanz

Luulen ettei sen hienous yhtään kärsi mahdollisista naarmuista ja kolhuista. Ne joita ei voi tai viitsi paikata jäävät näkymään, mutta konsepti on niin vahva etteivät ne välttämättä pistä edes pyörän omiistajan silmään. 

Jossain kaksi-kolme kertaa halvemmmassa valmistajan perusvärityksessä olevassa pyörässä, jonka hienous on yksinomaan värisävyssä ja maalipinnan virheettömyydessä, pienikin vaurio voi harmittaa ikävästi, jos se on paikassa jonka näkee joka kerta kun lähtee ajamaan.


Muutenhan tällainen pyörä on tietysti hienoin nimenomaan omistajalleen, joka on - onnellisessa tapauksessa, josta tässä epäilemättä on kyse - saanut sellaisen pyörän kuin on unelmoinut. Seuraavaksi hienoin se on niille jotka tietävät tarinan tai konseptin värityksen takana ja jotka tavallaan osaavat katsoa pyörää sen omistajankin silmin. 

Kolmas ryhmä on sitten se, joille tarina on yhdentekevä ja jotka joko tykkäävät tai eivät tykkää fillarin ulkonäöstä.

 Itse kuulun tähän viimeiseen ryhmään eikä sillä tykkäänkö vai enkö tykkää ole mitään kiinnostavuutta, mutta minusta saman idean olisi voinut toteuttaa toisinkin. Sekin on tietysti osa tällaisen custom-värityksen hienoutta, että toteutus on mahdollisimman pitkälle pyörän omistajan toivomusten tai suunnitelman mukainen.


En myöskään kuulu niihin, joista tuommoinen klassinen putkirunko on se kaikista hienoin, enkä ole koskaan haaveillut titaanirungosta, mutta kyllähän nuo kulmat hivelevät minunkin silmääni. Eikä noin tyylikäs joustohaarukka mitenkään pahalta tuossa fillarissa näytä.

----------


## JKO17

Light Bicycle on nyt julkaissut uuden gravelkehän/kiekot AR25 Carbonit. Sisäleveys 24 mm, ulkoleveys 29 ja korkeus 25.

Tähän asti kaikki ok, mutta kehän paino on vain 250 g kpl. Vertailun vuoksi Enven G23. paino 329 g (ovh 3000 euron luokkaa ja kiekkojen kokonaispaino n. 1.300 g navasta riippuen).
Tarkemmin kun katsoin specsejä niin : max rider weight on 90 kg (on a flat ground).  Tuosta sitten rakentelemaan kestäviä gravelkiekkoja.

----------


## macci

Ja AR25 kiekkosetti painaa LBn mukaan 1057g dt240 navoilla ja sapim airopinnoilla. Mukavan kevyt kyllä. Täytynee harkita…

Mulla on ollut samalla 90kg painorajalla varustettu LBn 50mm (32mm ulkolev, 240 navat, sapim aero) airokiekkosetti nyt pääasiassa grävelkäytössä reilut kaksi vuotta eikä ensimmäistäkään ongelmaa. Noiden paino 1386g (ja oma paino 75-80kg riippuen vuodenajasta)

----------


## JKO17

Ei ole painolla pilatut. LB:ssä on kuitenkin se hyvä, että ilmoittavat sivuillaan  nuo painorajat . LB:llä on kehissä mallit heavy duty, standard ja flyweight/ultra light ja jokaiselle suuntaa antava suositus myös käyttötarkoituksesta ja painorajat

Kun esim. Trekillä ja Spessulla on omat testausmenetelmät ja takaisinkutsut toteutetaan tasolla 1 hajonnut per muutama tuhat kappaletta niin ei nuo taitaisi mennä seulan läpi. (Usan vahingonkorvauskäytännölläkin varmasti vaikutuksensa). Esimerkkinä Spessun Alpinist/Rapide   ei-tubeless tapaus

----------


## JKO17

> ^Kiekoista lähtisi puoli kiloa helposti ja suht edullisestikin, sitten ehkä 100g satulasta ja jarrulevyistä myös ns. pikkurahalla. Tämän jälkeen ei ihan pienellä kustannuksella keventelyä enää löydykään, pyörän käyttötarkoitus huomioiden. Mutta siis alle 9 kilon, joka on jo hyvin hintaluokka huomioiden.




Näin nyt itse myös huomannut. Omissa mahdollisissa päivityksissä ja kevennyksissä olen ajatellut niin, että pyörän  käyttötarkoitus ja "luonne" ei saa muuttua pelkän keventelemisen ilosta, foorumit on täynnä kevyitä gravelpyöriä, jotka oikeasti ovat 1 by maantiepyöriä maantiekiekoilla ja hieman isommilla renkailla

----------


## paaton

Mulla on frendillä myös lb:n leveät ja kevyet aerokiekot gravellissa. Ei todellakaan sääli noita. Mieletöntä kyytiä meikon alamäki ja junarata 40mm terroilla. Ei mitään ongelmia kiekoissa.

Ja tosiaan samoilla kiekoilla ajaa myös maantietä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Tuosta sitten rakentelemaan kestäviä gravelkiekkoja.



Tuota kun tavoittelee niin tottakai kannattaa etsiä lähtökohdaksi mahdollisimman kevyet kehät.

----------


## JKO17

Pointti oli että onko ne riittävän kestävät joillakin hieman epämääräisillä yleisillä kestävyysoletuksilla. Perusteeton väitteeni on että Enven kevyt kehä olisi, tuota LB:tä epäilen

----------


## paaton

Noin itsekkin olen epäillyt, mutta nyt on useammalla tutulla kajahdellut pro merkkien kuiturunkoja ja taas nuo lbl:n kiekot tuntuvat kestävän mitä vaan. Eli enpä sano mitään ilman kokeilua.

----------


## JKO17

Noita ultrakeveitä versioita epäilen, kun valmistaja itsekin sanoo että 90 kg ja tasamaalla, sekä suosittuja teinien, naisten ja kevyiden mieskuskien keskuudessa tjsp.

Voi olla että Usassa ollaan erityisen tarkkoja noista kestävyys (onnettomuus) asioista ja vahvuudet sen mukaisia.
Tänä kesänä katsellut sekä semiaerovanteita ja viimeksi gravelkiekkoja, ja sellainen mututuntuma on että dt swissin 240 navoilla olisi:
- 50 mm ja nykyleveiden  tubelesskiekkojen minimipaino  siellä 1.400 g
-30 -37 mm korkeiden gravelkiekkojen  1.300 g 
tasolla.

Valmiskiekot ja "länsivalmistajat"

----------


## ViP

^ No on noi LB:n kehät kieltämättä kevyet, mutta en niitä ajamatta tuomitse. Luulisi kestävän gravel-käytössä, kun myyvät samaa kehää myös xc-mallina (xc924). Voihan myös olla, että ne räjähtävät alle ensimmäisessä hypyssä.

----------


## JKO17

Factorilta uusi gravel. Aero jnee....
Hinnat alkaen  8.500, runkosetti 5.400.



https://www.bikeradar.com/news/factor-ostro-gravel/

----------


## JKO17

Ohessa uudemmista " kisagravel-semiaeromaantiepyöristä"  Addict, Kaius, Wilier Rave ja Factor sekä  vertailun vuoksi 3T  joka ilmeisesti oli ensimmäinen ja omanlaisensa tässä genressä.

Hyvin 3T ulkoisesti kestää aikaa, tuo johdotus ohjaamon tienoilla on nykyisin ennemmin persoonallinen kuin ruma.

Scott Addict jostain syystä miellyttää muista  eniten, vaikka olenkin tällä hetkellä selkeästi enemmän perinteisemmän muotoilun kannalla esim. crux.

Onko siinäkään muotoilussa kovinkaan paljoa eroa; takahaarukka ja ei integroitu ohjaamo, vai onko itsellä kysymys siitä että aerogravel ei kuitenkaan istu omaan ajatukseen hyvin.

----------


## nure

^Kaikki ulkoisesti samaa luokkaa kuin yrittäisi valita tarjous tonnikalaa purkin mukaan. Suunnitelijat ainakin kyllästyneet värien valinnassa, hyvä puoli kun tuollaisen ohi kulkee niin ei niska naksahda.

----------


## jame1967

Äkkiä kun kattoo , samaan runkoon vaan eri logot .

----------


## nure

^Juuri noin, tietenkin hyviä pyöriä mutta silti hieman hajuttomia ja mauttomia.

----------


## paaton

> ^Juuri noin, tietenkin hyviä pyöriä mutta silti hieman hajuttomia ja mauttomia.



Just. Sulla ei ole noista mitään hajua, ei pienintäkään. Tuskin olet edes nähnyt yhtään noista livenä.

----------


## paaton

> Ohessa uudemmista " kisagravel-semiaeromaantiepyöristä"  Addict, Kaius, Wilier Rave ja Factor sekä  vertailun vuoksi 3T  joka ilmeisesti oli ensimmäinen ja omanlaisensa tässä genressä.
> 
> Hyvin 3T ulkoisesti kestää aikaa, tuo johdotus ohjaamon tienoilla on nykyisin ennemmin persoonallinen kuin ruma.
> 
> Scott Addict jostain syystä miellyttää muista  eniten, vaikka olenkin tällä hetkellä selkeästi enemmän perinteisemmän muotoilun kannalla esim. crux.
> 
> Onko siinäkään muotoilussa kovinkaan paljoa eroa; takahaarukka ja ei integroitu ohjaamo, vai onko itsellä kysymys siitä että aerogravel ei kuitenkaan istu omaan ajatukseen hyvin.



Se orginaali 3T Exploro vaalean sinisenä on mun mielestä edelleen tosi siisti. Normaali hytti ilman integrointia.

----------


## kaakku

Factorissa ainakin kuvan mukaan melkoinen stemmi  :No huh!:

----------


## Arosusi

> Äkkiä kun kattoo , samaan runkoon vaan eri logot .




Piti katsoa uudestaan ja siltä ne tosiaan näyttää, paitsi 3T mikä paksun viistoputken vuoksi näyttää edelleen pirun rumalta. 
Käykö aeropyörille samoin kuin autoille kun niitä tuulitunnelissa hiotaan ettei tunnista kuin logosta.

----------


## JKO17

Olisko 3T:ssä  ja Addictissa symmetrisyys se joka miellyttää minun silmää. lisäys: Vinoputket samansuuntaisia ja muodot muuten aika pyöreitä. BMC on kulmikas ja Factorissa on ohjaamon tienoilla ja satulaputken ja takahaarukan yhtymäkohdassa jotain silmiin vääränlailla pistävää
Eroja on mutta tosiaan aika samalta ne näyttää ensivilkaisulla. 
Aika pienistä syntyy se oma mieltymys siitä mikä on hyvännäköinen pyörä ja varmasti merkillä ja muillakin asioilla siihen merkitystä

Esim. näiden kahden seuraavan mitat ei eroa maksimissaan kuin muutamia millejä toisistaan. Toista pidettäneen oikein hyvän näköisenä ja toista ihan ok perussettinä

lisätään canyonista suunnilleen sama koko

----------


## nure

Paaton,  oliskos pitänyt? Tuskin yhtään sen kiinnostuneempi olisin. Tylsiä ulkoisesti, teknisesti toimivia varmaankin.

----------


## Hower

> Noin itsekkin olen epäillyt, mutta nyt on useammalla tutulla kajahdellut pro merkkien kuiturunkoja ja taas nuo lbl:n kiekot tuntuvat kestävän mitä vaan. Eli enpä sano mitään ilman kokeilua.



Kalliiden (huonosti kestävien?) promerkkikuiturunkojen tilalle siis mieluummin edukkaampaa peruskuitua Kiinasta?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Kalliiden (huonosti kestävien?) promerkkikuiturunkojen tilalle siis mieluummin edukkaampaa peruskuitua Kiinasta?





https://www.carbonda.com/road/gravel/cfr505.html

Tuota saa ainakin useamman brändin alla, mutta varmasti edullisemmin ilman brändejä.

----------


## Firlefanz

Vaikka muotti (mould) olisi sama, käytetyissä kuiduissa ja siinä miten niitä laitetaan voi olla eroja, jotka vaikuttavat rungon ominaisuuksiin.

Toki voi olla niin että puheet ovat puheita ja vaikkapa Gir'sin myymä open mould frame on tehty täysin samoin kuin kiinalaisen valmistajan omalla nimellään myymä runko.

----------


## Hower

^Niin, lähinnä nostin esiin sen mitä paaton kirjoitti edellisellä sivulla: _"..nyt on useammalla tutulla kajahdellut pro merkkien kuiturunkoja".
_Olisi kiva tietää minkä promerkkien rungot ovat osoittautuneet heikoiksi.
Että kannattaako noista maksaa ylimääräistä nimen perusteella?

----------


## JackOja

> ^Niin, lähinnä nostin esiin sen mitä paaton kirjoitti edellisellä sivulla: _"..nyt on useammalla tutulla kajahdellut pro merkkien kuiturunkoja".
> _Olisi kiva tietää minkä promerkkien rungot ovat osoittautuneet heikoiksi.



Ja mitä tuo "useammalla tutulla" käytännössä tarkoittaa ja mikä niiden osuus on kaikista tutuista? Ja onko kiinanrungoilla ajavia tuttuja paljon?

----------


## nure

^Hieman samaa kun joku toitotti koronan aikana että usea hänen tuttunsa kuollut rokotuksiin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Eikös jokunen aika sitten käsitelty noita maantiepyörien runkoja. Ja eikö niitä vikoja ja murtumia löytynyt vähän joka merkiltä. Vai muistanko väärin?

----------


## paaton

> ^Niin, lähinnä nostin esiin sen mitä paaton kirjoitti edellisellä sivulla: _"..nyt on useammalla tutulla kajahdellut pro merkkien kuiturunkoja".
> _Olisi kiva tietää minkä promerkkien rungot ovat osoittautuneet heikoiksi.
> Että kannattaako noista maksaa ylimääräistä nimen perusteella?



Nämä oli maantiepyöriä. Ja hienosti tuli takuuseen uudet rungot. 

Lähinnä vaan muutti kyllä itseltäni ajatusmallia, jossa merkkipyörä olisi automatic se kestävämpi.    

Ja joo, minä kyllä uskon open mold runkojen olevan aivan samoja kaikilla. Siis tuo carbonada nyt lähinnä.

----------


## JKO17

lisää sivuprofiileja. tän nyt ainakin erottaa Rondo Ratt Allroad

----------


## JackOja

Aika kamala. Ja jos satulaputki muotoillaan tuolla tavalla renkaan pitää olla melko kiinni siinä. Ruma tuollainen rako tuossa.

----------


## nure

^Jo on vekkulin näköinen, kuinkahan suuri runko kun vaakaputki noin korkealla, toisaaltaan samaa linjaahan se Canyonin ruma mutkaputkikin noudatti. Ainakin persoonallisempi kuin nuo aikaisemmat.

----------


## paaton

Tolppahan tuossa on kauhein.

----------


## Hower

> Aika kamala. Ja jos satulaputki muotoillaan tuolla tavalla renkaan pitää olla melko kiinni siinä. Ruma tuollainen rako tuossa.



On vinksutuksineen ihan hirveän näköinen tekele ylipäätään, mutta satulaputken ja renkaan välinen rako on perusteltu jos ajatuksissa on lokasuoja. Senpä takia joku 3T-exploro olisi mulle mahdottomuus. No, en tiedä voiko tuohonkaan asentaa lokareita, mutta anyway.
Ok, on lokarit väärin, jne...

----------


## Aakoo

> lisää sivuprofiileja. tän nyt ainakin erottaa Rondo Ratt Allroad



On hienoa että joku lähtee rohkeasti haastamaan Canyonia rumimman pyörän tittelistä, onhan tämä jo paljon hyisempi kuin Inflite tai Grail CF. Vinkvonks haarukka ja lastenpyörän kiekot kruunaa kokonaisuuden, yhhyh.

----------


## JackOja

> ...satulaputken ja renkaan välinen rako on perusteltu jos ajatuksissa on lokasuoja...



Aivan! Tuota fillaria lokarit ei enää pystyisi rumentamaan.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Eikö tuossa Rondossa ole vain kikkailtu keulassa, että sekä trail, että emäputken kulma saadaan halutuksi: haetaan isoa offsettiä, vaihdettavissa 50/60 mm.

----------


## JKO17

Noin 600 km takana alumiini Graililla al 7:lla . Ohessa vähän omia kokemuksia ja mietteitä.

edit. Näköjään aika pitkä juttu tästä tulikin.
edit. olen siis vaihtanut pyörään aika paljon osia mm. kiekot selkeästi kevyempiin, joilla varmaankin jotain vaikutusta ajotuntumaan


Pyörä on ollut oikein hyvä lenkkeily- ja yleispyörä . Se tuntuu nopealta ja ketterältä. Vakionakin se on kevyt alumiinirunkoiseksi 9,5 kg ottaen huomioon hintaluokan ja pyörässä olevat gravel ln vanteet jotka painavat hieman vajaat 2,1 kg.

Pyörän geometria on moderni gravelgeometria, jossa runko on vähän pitempi ja stemmi lyhyempi,  jos verrokkina on maantiepyörä. Vastaavan kokoiseen maantiepyörään verrattuna akseliväli on 4-5 cm pitempi, josta edessä on noin 3 cm. Tämä tekee pyörän selkeästi vakaammaksi ja rauhallisemmaksi, ja kun tämän yhdistää suurempaan rengaskokoon niin aivan eri pyöriä nuo on soralla. Lenkeilläni on kohtuullisesti nousuja ja vauhdikkaita laskuja jolloin tuo vakaus on minulle tärkeää varsinkin kun näköjään "gravelalustan" pinta saattaa muuttua aika äkistikin.  Silti pyörä tuntuu ketterältä,  ainakin omassa käytössä jossa ajaminen on kuitenkin aika  leppoisaa. 
Ajoasennon osalta pyörä on käytännössä maantiepyörä 3 cm korkeammalla ohjaamolla. Noin nopealla tutkimisella pyörä oli minulle  aika lähellä cruxia sekä pyörän geometrian ja ajoasennon osalta, kun Grailin L kokoa vertaa cruxin 58:iin.

Pyörässä on alla terra trailit 40 mm ja olen pitänyt paineina vajaa 40 psi/n. 2,7 bar tubelessina/86 kg  Pyörä on minusta jonkin verran kovempi kuin hiilikuituinen grizl 6. Ero on aivan selkeä kun verrokkina grizl 45 mm schwalbe biteillä (no on tuossa renkaissakin selkeä ero), ja sellainen mielikuva on että eroa olisi myös grizliin terra speedeillä. Muistikuvat on ehkä vähän heikot, mutta kun esim. kovalla vauhdilla ajaa nimismiehen kiharoihin, niin grizlissä ei  olisi tullut noin läpi. 

Verrattuna maantiepyörään niin noilla renkailla ja omalla  ajoasennolla ero on assulla tasoa 2 kmh tunnissa  30 vs 32 noin 200 watilla .  Tästä erosta valtaosa tullee renkaista  ja pieni osa aerosta. Tämä siis ihan mutulla.


Pyörässä oleva sähköinen Rival on oikein hyvä ratkaisu. Pienin vaihde 40-44 riittää hyvin, muutamassa jyrkemmässä nousussa olisi saanut olla 1 vaihde lisää. Yläpäätä on ole kovinkaan montaa kertaa edes käyttänyt. Minulle tuo sramin vaihtosysteemi on helpompi ja tykkään siitä enemmän. Maantiepyörässä minulla on shimano, johon olen ohjelmoinut huppuihin vasemmalla alas ja oikealla ylös- vaihdesysteemin , eli käytännössä ole käyttänyt siinäkin pääosin sramin logiikkaa.

Ulkonäkö tuossa on ihan ok, hitsaussaumat on aika näkyvät ja rumat varsinkin emäputkessa ja vaakaputken ja satulaputjken "kolmiossa"

Jos sitten katsoo canyonin gravelmallistoa  alimmassa hintaluokassa noin 1.500-2.300 euroa, niin graileja ja grizeleitä löytyy kymmenisen. Valinnassa kannattanee kiinnittää huomiota
-10-11 vaihteinen
-kiinnityspisteet ja rengastila,
-sähköinen niin alumiini  (hinta nousee noin 3.300 euroon hiilarisessa)
-hiilikuitu vai alumiini

Grailiin ei sitten mahdu kuin 42 mm renkaat, eli sellaista jossain pyörissä ja malleissa olevaa pelivaraa ei minusta löydy.
Lisäksi on hyvä huomata että hiilari grizlissä on c1850 vanteet, jotka selkeästi kevyemmät mutta sisäleveydeltään kapeammat. Jossain canyonin sivuilla grizlin alumiinin rungon painoksi oli ilmoitettu vajaa 1800 g eli se olisi kaikkia muita vaihtoehtoja selkeästi painavampi, jos sillä nyt merkitystä.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Minusta tuo on kaunis - ainakin erottuvampi kuin kaikki muut samasta muotista tehdyt fillarit  :Sarkastinen: 



[/QUOTE]

----------


## nure

^Kaikkein rumin kuhta ehdottomasti tuo rungon ja tolpan "liitos", aiva kuin suunnitelijalla olisi tullut viikko täyteen ja kiire baariin. Olisi pitänyt jatkaa tolppa ylös ja siihen kiinitys tai vähintään joku aerotolppa. Toisaaltaan ehkä sekään ei olisi paljoa pelastanut.

----------


## stenu

En mäkään tuota nyt kauniiksi kehuisi (enkä tiedä käyttäisinkö sitä sanaa mistään polkupyörästä), mutta jotain kiinnostavaa siinä on ja pisteet rohkeasta yrityksestä, vaikka lopullinen toteutus vähän ontuukin. Tulee jonkinasteinen konnotaatio johonkin tämmöiseen, ehkä myös Mad Max -elokuviin. Etuhaarukan grafiikat olisin ensimmäisenä jättänyt suunnittelupöydälle.

----------


## nure

^Tuossa Bemarissa yhdistyy caferacer ja MadMax, tuossa fillarissa epäonnistunut erikoisuuden tavoittelu. Toisaaltaan tuskin huono pyörä silti.

----------


## Arosusi

Satulaputken liitos ei tosiaan kovin onnistunut.
Vaakaputki vähän kökkö mutta todennäköisesti hyvä kantaa pyörää vaikka umpimetsän läpi.
Sivuprofiilista tulee mieleen eteenpäin hyökkäävä härkä.

----------


## JKO17

Muutama sivuprofiili taas. On nuo eri näköisiä kuitenkin.
Jos ja kun Rondon profiili on hyökkäävä, niin noissa liike vähän erilainen. Pinarello näyttää paikallaan olevalta rutistetulta paperipallolta.

Onhan noista Rondo ja Pinarello kuitenkin mielenkiintoisimmat

----------


## nure

Ei koskaan nuo Pinarellon kiekurahaarukat kiehtoneet ulkoisesti. Miellyttävä ajettava kuitenkin.

----------


## TuplaO

En tiedä onko joku ehtinyt tunkea tämän jo jonnekin: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c3O38AzkoZg
En tuollaista itse laittaisi, mutta ajaisin kyllä mieluusti. Plastic is real.

----------


## penyeach

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c3O38AzkoZg



Tykkäsin kohdasta jossa eivät olleet varmoja takarattaiden määrästä mutta eivät alentuneet laskemaan. Aivan sama.

----------


## stenu

Ei ainakaan toe overlap vaivaa.. Eikä ole edes aprillipäivä.

----------


## velib

Pitkään on puhuttu että gravelit ovat niitä ”90-luvun maastureita”, mutta tässä on jo vuoden 2015 trail-pyörän geometria. Keulakulma 67,5 ja L-koon reach 440…

----------


## nure

Tottahan osittain tuo vertaus 90luvun maastureihin mutta tosiaan mielenkiintoisen näköinen tuo Marin, enemmän rengastilaa niin maasturistahan käy!

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Toi lyhyt stemmi sattuu vähän silmään ja kun droppikahvat tulee pitkälle emäputken taakse. Mutta noinhan siinä väkisin käy kun kasvatetaan reachia ja lyhennetään stemmiä.

----------


## nure

^Joku 100millinen -18asteinen olisi omaan makuun, sulava ja hieman "aerompikin".

----------


## JohannesP

Äärimmäisen sloupattu runko yhdistettynä -18 asteiseen stemmiin. Ei tulisi itselleni ensimmäisenä mieleen kutsua tälläistä yhdistelmää sulavaksi.

----------


## paaton

> Äärimmäisen sloupattu runko yhdistettynä -18 asteiseen stemmiin. Ei tulisi itselleni ensimmäisenä mieleen kutsua tälläistä yhdistelmää sulavaksi.



Just. Kukaan ei osta tuollaista pyörää, jos haluaa siitä matalan ja pitkän. 

Ja tosiaan ulkonäön kannalta nuo ovat aika kaamean näköisiä keksintöjä.

----------


## fob

Eiköhän noihin silmä totu ajan mittaan..

----------


## paaton

> Eiköhän noihin silmä totu ajan mittaan..



No en mitä tiedä onko se tottumisesta kiinni. Tuollaiset fillarit ovat vaan aivan erillaiseen käyttään tarkoitettu.

Jos esimerkiksi lonkalta heitettynä BMC Kaius on 50/50 maantie-gravell, olisi tuo Marin 50/50 gravel-polku käyttöön.
Jäykkäperämaasturi droppi tangolla.

----------


## Leewi

> Jäykkäperämaasturi droppi tangolla.



-20 luvun täysjäykkä 29er. Suoralla tai droppitangolla.

----------


## MRe

Mun mielestä jo jokunen vuosi kirjoitettiin siitä, että gravelissa on kaksi koulukuntaa: maantieltä graveliin tulleet ja maastosta graveliin tulleet. Sekä kuskit, että valmistajat. Marin edustaa tätä jälkimmäistä. Mulla on Marinin Gestalt X11, joka on perus-lookiltaan samanlainen kuin tuo kuvan pyörä. Ohjauskulma mulla on kyllä jyrkempi (71 vs 67,5) ja reach lyhyempi. Mä tykkään, kun on sloupattu yläputki. Maastossa kivempaa. Samasta syystä pidän hissitolpasta.

Mut jos ei tuollaisesta pyörästä pidä, niin ei osta sellaista. Ei kai tämä mikään koraani ole?

----------


## navajokoira

On tässä toki jo vuosikymmenen (tai riippuu mistä laskee...) voinut ostaa ensimmäiseksi harrastepyöräkseen gravel-pyörän. Ja ihmetellä näiden kahden koulukunnan päähänpinttymiä  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Luultavasti koulukuntia on enemmänkin kuin kaksi jos niitä ylipäätään on.

----------


## MRe

> Luultavasti koulukuntia on enemmänkin kuin kaksi jos niitä ylipäätään on.



Lähinnä tarkoitin tuon pyörän rungon perus"filosofiaa". Onko se slouppaavalla vaakaputkella vai ei. Ja ehkä jopa onko hissitolppa vai ei. 

Osan porukkaa mielestä "oikea" gravel on "maantiepyörä paksuilla renkailla". Eli suora vaakaputki, jäykkä satulatolppa, stonga ilman flarea, jne. Ja sitten osan mielestä juuri päin vastoin: slouppaava vaakaputki, hissitolppa, stonga flarella, .... ja näiden kombinaatiot + kaikki muut mahdolliset ja mahdottomat yhdistelmät. Pitääkö gravelissa olla flätit tai korkeintaan SPD-yhteensopivat polkimet?

Pitääkö graveliin saada kiinni runkolaukut? Mulla ei oikein saa, eikä haarukassakaan taida olla kiinnikkeitä. Tarakkaakaan ei saa "heittämällä". 

Olisko graveli se, minkä graveliksi kokee? Nythän kai johinkin menee jo yli kaksituumaiset renkaatkin, joten tosiaan aletaan olemaan aika lähellä sitä viime vuosikymmenen täysjäykkää 29'er mtb:tä, kuten mun Trek Superfly.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Mun mielestä jo jokunen vuosi kirjoitettiin siitä, että gravelissa on kaksi koulukuntaa: maantieltä graveliin tulleet ja maastosta graveliin tulleet.



Olen samaa mieltä. Ja olen myös huomaavinani että maantieltä tulleet kuskit tykkää kahdesta eturattaasta ja maastossa yhteen etulehteen tottuneet kuskit taas karttavat etuvaihtajaa, kun ovat siitä jo eroon päässeet.

Mutta onko jo tullut/tulossa kolmas porukka joka aloittaa koko fillaroinnin gravelin parista? He ovat vapaista kaikista pyöräspeksauksen ennakkoasenteista.   :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Luultavasti koulukuntia on enemmänkin kuin kaksi jos niitä ylipäätään on.



Joo jonkinmoinen koulukuntajako näkyy myös siinä, että onko kokemusta maastopyöräilystä ennen 65 astetta-aikaa vaiko eikö. Jos ainoa kokemus (harraste)polkupyöräilystä on pitkistä ja loivista maastopyöristä, voi normaalilla gg-geolla varustettu pyörä tuntua kummalliselta ja Marin saattaa yrittää siihen markkinarakoon. Mitään muuta järkeä mä en keksi tuollaiselle etupäägeolle jäykkäkeulaisessa droppitankopyörässä.

Tuo kuuluu siihen sarjaan pyöriä, joiden geometrialle naureskellaan ihmetellen joskus parinkymmenen vuoden päästä samaan tapaan kuin nyt naureskellaan 130 mm stemmeille ja 50-senttisille tangoille jäykissä 26-tuumaisissa maastureissa joskus 20 vuotta sitten.





> Mutta onko jo tullut/tulossa kolmas porukka joka aloittaa koko fillaroinnin gravelin parista? He ovat vapaista kaikista pyöräspeksauksen ennakkoasenteista.



On ja esim. facen Gravel grinding Suomi -ryhmän perusteella sitä porukkaa on paljon.

----------


## nure

^Totta tuokin. Tavallaan gravel on tämänpäivän hybridi, kahden pyörätyypin siitos.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Alumiinirunkoisesta gravelista siinä tonnin puolentoista hintaluokassa on tullut puhdasta bulkkia kuten tonnin alumiinirunkoiset cyclocrossarit oli reilu 10v sitten. Tuo Marin on taas yksi tapa koittaa erottua siitä bulkkipyörien kasasta. Reilu 10v sitten jotku valmistajat koitti erottua laskemalla crossarin keskiötä ja mihin päädyttiinkään  :Sarkastinen: 

Toisaalta Marin on vanhan liiton maastopyörävalmistaja eli lähestymiskulma asiaan voi olla erilainen kuin spandex-pyöriä valmistaneilla brändeillä. 

Mitä bulkkiin tulee niin markkinoille sylkee generiisiin kiinarunkoihin tehtyä kamaa yhä lisää.

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...lpyora-M-52-cm

----------


## JackOja

Falkenjagd Aristos R Speedgravel. Tarjouksessa ~9300€ @Bike24.



Miksipä ei jos muuttaisi -> 1x jollain järkevällä eturattaalla ja ruma vaijerinmutka pois. Ihan varma en ole tuon haarukan sovituksesta runkoon.

----------


## tchegge_

> Luultavasti koulukuntia on enemmänkin kuin kaksi jos niitä ylipäätään on.



Niin, itsehän aikanaan myin pois sekä maantiepyörän, että täpärin kun hommasin Salsani. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## nure

^^Nyt on hieno pyörä! Kyllä jää plastikka komeasti toiseksi! Ei taida joulupukki tuota runkoa tuoda...

----------


## nure

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCyISCHS8gg Ei tuokaan paha ole.

----------


## JackOja

^toi setä laittoi raswaa hiilarihaarukan integroituun alakooliin ja keskiömuhveihin  :No huh!: 

Mulle on opetettu, ettei hiilariosia raswata.

Miksi ihmeessä noin painava pakka, Rotorin 13-speed olisi 100 g kevyempi.

----------


## nure

"Tavallisella maantiepyörällä voitettiin Gravel MM, kuluttajia viety kuin pässiä narusta, tarvitaanko edes näitä erilaisia pyörämalleja?" Tuo ei ole mun kommentti...

https://www.bikeradar.com/features/p...q6DpW6AnAzhRO4

----------


## nure

Jack, oli siinä muutakin raskasta osaa, raskaampia kuin itsellä, mutta monta tuttuakin osaa löytyi! Täytyy kuluttaa aikaa että paljonko tulee osina punnitun ja kokonaisen painossa eroa...

----------


## JohannesP

Haet vaan kaupasta sen kalavaa'an ja lopetat jahkailun. Tai sit keittiövaa'alla virittelet muutamassa osassa. Ei se sitä vaikeampaa ole.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> "Tavallisella maantiepyörällä voitettiin Gravel MM, kuluttajia viety kuin pässiä narusta, tarvitaanko edes näitä erilaisia pyörämalleja?" Tuo ei ole mun kommentti...
> 
> https://www.bikeradar.com/features/p...q6DpW6AnAzhRO4



Tota kun kattoo niin itseä vähän huolettais tuolla tyre clearancella ajella suomalaisia kiuaskivisorateitä, kun rungot pitää maksaa ihan itse ja itse tienatuilla rahoilla. Eikä ne kovin hääviltä noilla kumeilla edes tuntuisi. Edellisen kopan Ultimatekin löytyy ja vaikka sen käytös assulla on jees niin suomalaiselle sora- ja metsäautotielle haluan jotain muuta. Täysin pöljä keskustelun aloitus ja puhdas provo. Prot valitsee sen mitä on sponsorilla tarjolla ja Canyonilta puuttuu kisainen gravel.

----------


## #78

Divergestä pitäis saada tankoa vähän alemmaksi. Kaikki palikat otettu syvemmin alta pois, mutta jousisysteemi nostaa minkä nostaa.
Kannattaisko vaihtaa jyrkempi stemmi vai vaihtaa toi "raiseri"tanko normaaliin? Käyköhän normi stemmi tuohon?

----------


## paaton

Spessun Crux ja varsinkin bmc kaius tosiaan pyöriä joiden kanssa ei tartte maantiefillaria valita.

----------


## nure

Johannes, älä höpötä, pysy asiassa,  ei kyse omista pyöristä vaan tuon videon pyörästä.

----------


## frp

Tuota yllä olevaa titaanigravelia paljon mielenkiintoisempi aihio olisi Moots Routt YBB, jossa on tuo jo 30v kehitetty pieni ja yksinkertainen takajousitus. Saisivat vaan kehitellä jonkun vastaavan eteen, kun ei tuohon pyörään oikein mikään Laufin etujousikaan sovi. Jos nyt pitäisi gravel-bikepacking pyörä speksata ilman raharajoitusta niin Moots Routt YBB ja ehkäpä joustostemmi olisi aika kova lähtökohta. Kun on titaania niin saa surutta ripustella pusseja ja muita runkoon ja muutenkin vähän hiilikuitua robustimpi.

----------


## nure

^ Hienojahan Mootsin rungot aina olleet mutta tuossa Saksalaisessa vaan jotain mitä tuon rungon tekemiseen on uhrattu. On kyllä mennyt tunteja kun tiedetään kuinka vaikea työstettävä titaani on materiaalina.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Spessun Crux ja varsinkin bmc kaius tosiaan pyöriä joiden kanssa ei tartte maantiefillaria valita.



Silti naisten kisan kakkonen ajoi Roubaix:lla ja kolmonen Divergellä  :Hymy: 

Mutta joo, eipä noiden kisaajien pyörävalinnoilla ole käytännön merkitystä tavalliselle suomitallukalle suomiolosuhteissa.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Ei siitä ehkä kannata kauheasti huolestua että kisa voitetaan maantiepyörällä eikä gravelilla. Se oli MM-kisa ja noita ajaa ammattipyöräilijät ja pyörät valittu ainoastaan sen perusteella että sillä pitää päästä annettu matka mahdollisimman nopeasti. Vois tavan Vehkakoskella olla ranteet ja selkä aika kipeä kun Vermeeschin Ultimatella kävis täräyttämässä tuon Veneton reitin, ihan sama vedänkö naisten vai miesten matkan.

EDIT: 194km ja 5h 10min = 37,5km/h keskari. Toisin sanoen kyllä toi aika vahvasti on maantiepyörän toiminta-aluetta.

----------


## nure

^Meidän kaltaisten mattimeikäläisten haettava epätoivoisesti uskoa välineistä että alkuun edes pärjätään. Pitäisi kehittää yhdistelmäkisa kuten hiihdossakin, tasaiset maantiepyörällä ja muut maastopyörällä, tulisi kuskin monipuolisuus ja katsojillekin mielenkiintoa.

----------


## stenu

> ^ Hienojahan Mootsin rungot aina olleet mutta tuossa Saksalaisessa vaan jotain mitä tuon rungon tekemiseen on uhrattu. On kyllä mennyt tunteja kun tiedetään kuinka vaikea työstettävä titaani on materiaalina.



No ainakin 3D-printteriltä on mennyt tunteja. Emäputki, haarukan kruunu, dropit ja keskiömuhvi on printattuja pulikoita.

----------


## stenu

Olikin viisas veto riisua ostohousut jalasta DT:n foorumikiekkojen kohdalla. Nyt samaisessa nimeltä mainitsettomassa putiikissa löytyy joitain hassuja pareja tuollaisia Boydin Altamonteja jostain syystä lähes nauruhalvalla. Niistä tuli oivat krossikisakiekot Stigiin syksyiksi, nastakiekot talveksi ja ehkä voisi jotkut liukkaat semisliksit laittaa niille ensi kesäksi. Kiekkopari sellaisena kuin se tuli (tubeless-teipattu, ei venttiilejä eikä jarrulevyjen lukkorenkaita) painoi 1530 g. Sisäleveys 21 mm, hooked eli mitkä vaan renkaat käy, 28 pinnaa takana ja 24 edessä, 5 asteen vapari ja vanteen reuna on leveämpi ja vähemmän terävä kuin DT CR1400 Dicuteissa oli. Lyhyen tuttavuuden perusteella oli kertakaikkisen hyvä ostos.

Vannejarru-Gravalla on tosi kiva ajaa krosseja, mutta Belgium Plussien nykyhinnoilla vannejarrukrossailut mutakeleillä alkaa olla vähän sellasia setelinrevintätouhuja. Kun Tobin Ortenbladkin ajaa UCI C1 -krosseissa top 4-5 sijoja Stigmatalla, niin aattelin että kaipa se kelpaa mullekin myös krossipyöräksi  :Hymy:  Grava saa pysyä dynamokiekollisena kommuutterina ja pimeiden kelien lenkkipyöränä syksyn ja talven ajan.

Aamuisen pikakokeilun perusteella toimii itseasiassa tosi hyvin ja Hel CX -sääntöjen mukaisilla renkailla ei keskiökään tuntunut olevan mitenkään liian alhaalla. Vielä kun pääsis tästä flunssasta kokonaan eroon, niin pääsisi testaamaan kunnolla.



7,99 kg XTR-polkimilla krossikuosissa reiluhkosti litkua renkaissa mutta ei inserttejä, jotka varmaan laitan jossain välissä. Ei paha peltivanteilla ja alumiinitangolla. Ihan hyvä kameleontti Stigmata on, kun tuntuu, että toimii hyvin ihan kaikessa. Edelleen olen tyytväinen, että se ei mennyt kaupaksi keväällä, kun aluksi ei meinattu löytää yhteistä säveltä sen kanssa ja olin sitä mieltä, että myyn pois koko pssskan.

----------


## nure

^^Kannattaisi kuiturunkojen rakentajienkin sitten ottaa mallia niin löytyisi jotain persoonallista välillä. Kiinnostaa vaan miten titaani tulostuu?

----------


## stenu

^ Jauheesta ne tulostuu niin kuin muutkin 3D-tulosteet. Jos googlaat vaikkapa ”titanium 3D printing” tai ”titanium bicycle part 3D printing”, niin löytyy esim. videoita aiheesta.

Bastion tekee sen niin, että ne liimaa kuituputkea tulostettuihin titaanimuhveihin. Sopii niille, joiden ei tarvitse kysellä hintoja.

----------


## Aakoo

^Colnago tekee niin myös, mutta hinnan voi kysellä.

----------


## nure

Kaunis tuo Bastion, kiitos tietoiskulle! Ei ainakaan mikään näden palstojen suosittelema saksanmaan Pirkkapyörä!

----------


## JKO17

Kun runkosetti on 7.500 niin aika todennäköisesti ilman customoitua maalaustakin mennään  jonnekin 12.000-13.000 tienoille  aika helposti.

Ei se esim. Canyonin hyvyydestä tai huonoudesta ole pois, että tällaisiakin pyöriä tehdään ja ostetaan. 





Build features:
– Paint: Velocraft
– Bike Fit: Riderfit
– Groupset: SRAM Force/ XO1 Eagle AXS mullet set up. (10-50 / 42t)
– Wheelset: ENVE G23 carbon rims laced to Matte Jet Chris King R45D hubs built by Superbe Velo Service.
– Handle Bar: ENVE carbon gravel handle bar.
– Stem: ENVE Road
– Bar Tape: Ciclovation
– Cages: King Titanium
– Saddle: Power
– Tyres: Rene Herse Snoqualmie Pass Endurance 44c.
– Pedals: Shimano XTR
Build Weight: 8.5kg

----------


## JohannesP

Sturdyn osin 3d-printattua gg-titaania  saa 8000£ ilman alvia.  :Hymy:  Tosin mukana vissiinkin tulee titaaniset putkiosat ja kammet. 

Vaikka rahaa olisi niin en huolisi Bastionia. Gironassa tuli tuo linkattu nähtyä läheltä ja ei tullut mitään vau-fiilistä. Todella paksut putket ja vähän tekemällä tehdyn näköinen ökyrunko.

----------


## nure

^Tuo Bastionin maalaus järkyttävä mutta Sturdyn Cilla raw saa ehdottomasti palkinnon miesmäisemmästä ulkonäöstä.

----------


## Hower

Miten Roubaix voi olla tämän näköinen? Joku xxs-koko?
Noukittu tältä videolta (The BEST Bikes From 2022 Gravel World Championships)  : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqT3nf-AnR4

----------


## JohannesP

^ Wikipedia kertoo pyörää ajaneelle Sina Freille pituudeksi 1,51 m eli eiköhän se joku XXS koko ole. 

Ei kaikista tasapainoisimman näköinen pyörä pienessä koossa. Hyvin se kuitenkin näytti kulkevan. Onko satulatolpan takana olevalla rungon muhkuralla joku tarkoitus, vaimennus siinäkin?

----------


## JKO17

Tuollainen  tuli vastaan bike24:sta.  Veloheld IconX titan runkosetti 2.229 eur sis. etuhaarukan. Kohtuu sportinen geometria "titaanipyöräksi" ja rengastila 54 mm
Linkattu Falkenjagd oli minusta aika hieno, vaikka jostain syystä pidän enemmän että etuhaarukka on hiilaria (musta tai raw)

----------


## nure

^Tuo aika standardimainen. Falkenissa juuri tuo "formaus" ja haarukka tekee siitä juuri omanlaisen, omaan silmään kyllä sopii.

----------


## stenu

^^ Silloin toissa kesänä, kun kosautin Lutteron rungon rikki ja piti saada nopeasti jotain tilalle, kattelin tommosta IconX:ää, mutta pitkä takahaarukka ja huono osien saatavuus piti sormen pois tilausnappulalta ja päädyin Stigmata-kompliittiin.

----------


## nure

Ainahan noissa nuo titaanirunkoiset tyylikkäitä ovat, tuleehan noita Kiinasta kuten Pässilä, Planet X  ja muutama muukin mutta on niissä vaan jotain!

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Hyvin se kuitenkin näytti kulkevan. Onko satulatolpan takana olevalla rungon muhkuralla joku tarkoitus, vaimennus siinäkin?



Roubaixilla otettiin hopeaa myös miesten kisassa eli aika hyvin fillari sopii kevyeen graveliin. 
Rungon muhkurassa on satulatolpan kiristinsysteemi, jolla tolppa kiristetään muhkuran alaosasta. Sen ansiosta tolppa joustelee taaksepäin n. 15mm.

----------


## JKO17

Ohessa kootusti muutamien tunnetumpien gravelpyörien runkosettien hintoja. Osassa on mukana ohjaamo/satulatolppa osassa ei. Itse rakennetun kompliitin hinnat ovat aika paljon lähempänä toisiaan kun mielikuvani oli, varsinkin jos ottaa pari ääripäätä pois.

Hinnat on noin hintoja

Canyon Grizl CF     1800
Aspero                 2500
Checkpoint 2800
3 t:t                     3200
Crux                    3400
Aspero 5              4000
Cervelo r5 RX       4700
Wilier                  4700
S-works Crux       5100
Factor Ostro Gravel  5700

Kaiuksen runkoja ei vielä erikseen myytävissä mutta arvaus että 4000 ja 5000.

Kun noihin lisää noin 3500- 4000, niin saanee Forcen xplr:n ja hipokiekot ja muut tarvittavat.  Tämä vain hinta-arvio, jos itse rakentaa.
Toinen kysymys sitten on että kannattaako rakentaa vai ostaa kompliitti

----------


## moukari

> Ohessa kootusti muutamien tunnetumpien gravelpyörien runkosettien hintoja. Osassa on mukana ohjaamo/satulatolppa osassa ei. Itse rakennetun kompliitin hinnat ovat aika paljon lähempänä toisiaan kun mielikuvani oli, varsinkin jos ottaa pari ääripäätä pois.
> 
> Hinnat on noin hintoja
> 
> Canyon Grizl CF     1800
> Aspero                 2500
> Checkpoint 2800
> 3 t:t                     3200
> Crux                    3400
> ...



Ja täydennyksenä, että Carbonda on n. 800  :Vink:  jää sitten budjettia kivoihin kiekkoihin, ohjaamoon ja voimansiirtoon.

----------


## paaton

Eihän noissa tosiaan ole mitään tolkkua. Gravelli on kuitenkin pääasiassa rospuuttokelin fillari.

----------


## nure

^Kerrankin samaa mieltä, jos ostat 4-5 tonnin rungon niin pyörän hinnaksi tulee väkisin kymppi jos samantasoisilla osilla rakentaa joten onkos kompliitti halvempi?

----------


## JackOja

> ... Gravelli on kuitenkin pääasiassa rospuuttokelin fillari.



Kelle on, kelle ei.

----------


## Hower

> Eihän noissa tosiaan ole mitään tolkkua. Gravelli on kuitenkin pääasiassa rospuuttokelin fillari.



No en kyllä sitten semmosta osta jos sillä ei kannata kesäkeleillä ajaa! Videoilta kattonu että hömöt jossain Espanjassa ja Ameriikassa vallan ilman rospuuttokautta niilä ajelee.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Eihän jonkun Grizlin runkosetin ostossa ole oikein järkeä, kun pari satasta kalliimmalla saa halvimman kompliitin. Myy vaikka ne osat sitten pois. Asperon kohdalla taitaa olla ihan sama tarina.

S-Worksit sitten on hinnoiteltu niitä ostavia hammaslääkäreitä sun muita varten. Rahat pois niiltä jotka sellaisen väkisin haluaa.

----------


## JKO17

^ samaa mieltä

Ihan kalleimmissa kompliiteissa  (lue s-works) voisi olla parin tuhannen + etu itse koottuna, ihan mutuna. Mitä nyt katsonut signaturen facea, niin aika paljon maantiepuolella tehty myös niin että Tarmac S-worksin runkoon tehdään " second- tier " kasaus, jolloin hinta saadaan  jonnekin 10 pintaan kun kompliitti s-worksin hinta/pyyntö on 15. Ehkä jokin samanlainen systeemi voisi noissa spessuissa olla cruxin osalta. Hinta olisi kuitenkin kohtuu korkea näinkin.

----------


## hitlike

Ihmettelen muutenkin miksi joku ostaisi ns bulkkimerkin runkosettinä ellei puoli-ilmaiseksi saa. Kompliitin väsääminen omalla rahalla on kuitenkin huomattavasti kalliimpaa kuin valmiin osto. Hienot pyörät toki erikseen koska niissä runko on se juttu. Cubea, Canyonia tjsp ostetaan yleensä siksi että niissä on hyvät osat halvalla, tuskin rungon takia.

----------


## paaton

> Kelle on, kelle ei.



No joo, totta. Tämän markkinaraonhan valmistajat ovat löytäneet. Aiemminhan krossareilla ajettiin joko kisaa kesäkauden jälkeen tai kurassa talvella kun roadia ei halunnut pilata. Sitten tuli gravellihipsterit ja hintaa saakin latoa ihan mitä vaan.

No useammallahan on jo erikseen se siistimpi gravelli hienoille keleille ja loskakuraan toinen lokareilla.

----------


## lipponen

Työmatka-, pyöräkärryn vetoon, maantie- ja soratiekäyttöön olisi tarkoitus hankkia hyvä yleispyörä. Kolmea eri mallia olen katsellut:

Canyonin Grail 6

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...il-6/3092.html


Canyonin Grail 7

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-bikes/all-road/grail/al/grail-7/3093.html

Cube Nuroad Ex
https://www.cube.eu/fi-en/cube-nuroad-ex-flashstone-n-orange/580150


Saatavuus on mitä on, mutta tämän vuoden puolella olisi tarkoitus hankkia. Canyonissa olisi mallien välinen ero noin 300€, 2x11 vaihteet näyttää isoimmalta erolta ja paremmat jarrut. Cubessa ehkä viehättäisi 1x11 vaihteisto, mutta muuten aika vähän löytyy arvosteluita pyörästä. Painoa näyttää olevan enemmän ja kiekot omaa merkkiä. Testaamaahan noita ei pääse, joten geometrioiden välistä eroa vaikea hahmottaa.

Onko porukalla ajatusta, mikä näistä olisi paras ym. käyttöön tai onko muita vastaavia tarjolla 1500-2000€ luokassa?

----------


## nure

^Eihän noissa missään suoranaista vikaa ole ellei alumiinirunkoa siksi laske. Hieman hajuttomia ja mauttomia Shimanon suht perusosilla. Erot melko pieniä niin ota se mikä eniten itseä miellyttää!
Geometrioita voi vertailla jos on joku olemassa oleva pyörä ja kun aikaisemminkin usein todettu niin ainahan joku osa menee vaihtoon, yleensä satula ja stemmi.

----------


## kaakku

Kärryn vetoon ottaisin kahdella eturattaalla.

----------


## JKO17

Lainaan aiempaa omaa viestiäin Canyoneihin liittyen. Kaikki on minusta ihan hyviä vaihtoehtoja po. hintaluokassa, miten sitten painottaa eroavaisuuksia ja mikä merkitys hintaerolla on.


Jos sitten katsoo canyonin gravelmallistoa alimmassa hintaluokassa noin 1.500-2.300 euroa, niin graileja ja grizleleitä löytyy kymmenisen. Valinnassa kannattanee kiinnittää huomiota
- 2 x 10-11 vaihteinen
-kiinnityspisteet ja rengastila,
-sähköinen niin alumiini (hinta nousee noin 3.300 euroon hiilarisessa)
-hiilikuitu vai alumiini
- 1 x vai 2 x (lisäys Kaakun viestin johdosta)

Grailiin ei sitten mahdu kuin 42 mm renkaat, eli sellaista jossain pyörissä ja malleissa olevaa pelivaraa ei minusta löydy.
Lisäksi on hyvä huomata että hiilari grizlissä on c1850 vanteet, jotka selkeästi kevyemmät mutta sisäleveydeltään kapeammat. Jossain canyonin sivuilla grizlin alumiinin rungon painoksi oli ilmoitettu vajaa 1800 g eli se olisi kaikkia muita vaihtoehtoja selkeästi painavampi, jos sillä nyt merkitystä.

Oma valintani perustui sähköön, joka supisti tarjonnan tasan 1:een.
Veikkaus että gallupin voittaja olisi hiilari Grizl

----------


## fob

> Eihän noissa tosiaan ole mitään tolkkua. Gravelli on kuitenkin pääasiassa rospuuttokelin fillari.




Jep. Oma versioni, josta tyylipoliisit saavat todennäköisesti infarktin.

----------


## nure

Tuostakin voi olla montaa mieltä https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/bi...r-allroad-ltd/

----------


## #78

Just laitoin divergeen lokarit. Alkoi heti räminä kiristämään hermoja. Taidan viskata ...tuun koko systeemit ja ajaa jatkossakin persaus märkänä

----------


## nure

^ Itsellä vain työmatkapyörässä ollut lokasuojat, kaikki ylimääräinen pyörässä turhaa, IMO.

----------


## Nautiskelija

> Kärryn vetoon ottaisin kahdella eturattaalla.



Komppaan tätä. Kannattaa myös varmistaa, että hankittavaan pyörään saa kyseessä olevan pyöräkärryn vetoaisa-adapterin kiinni.

----------


## Hower

> ^ Itsellä vain työmatkapyörässä ollut lokasuojat, kaikki ylimääräinen pyörässä turhaa, IMO.



Että milloinkahan viimeksi olet sade/kurakelillä ajanut?

Niin vähän arvelinkin. Kyllä lokasuojat on turhat.
Milloin ylipäätään olet ajanut viimeksi?

----------


## nure

Hooveri, en aja enää kurakelillä ja viimeinen lenkki pari viikkoa sitten aamusateen jälkeen happirikkaassa ilmassa.

----------


## ViP

> Jep. Oma versioni, josta tyylipoliisit saavat todennäköisesti infarktin.



Ihan pirun hieno. Ehkä pullotelineet voisi tosin vaihtaa pyörän tyyliin sopivammaksi

----------


## Hower

> Hooveri, en aja enää kurakelillä ja viimeinen lenkki pari viikkoa sitten aamusateen jälkeen happirikkaassa ilmassa.



ootko myös huomannut, että sateenvarjo tai sadetakki poutasäällä on tarpeeton?

----------


## nure

^Mitähän nyt höpötät, pysy asiassa!

----------


## nure

VIP, yhdet halvoista metallisista on Cannondalen klassiset, lisäksi pullo pysyy ja irtoaa helposti tarvittaessa.

----------


## Hower

^^Että rautalankaa kaipaat? Lokasuojat on tarpeettomat poutasäällä samalla tavalla kuin sadetakki poutasäällä. Sinä et aja sateella, minä ajan. On kiva kun kuravelli ei suihkua kallishintaisiin ketjuihin ja rattaisiin rohisemaan eikä selkäkään kastu. Eikä ole ollut isompaa hinkua leikkiä kilpapyöräilijääkään.

----------


## Puskis

> Just laitoin divergeen lokarit. Alkoi heti räminä kiristämään hermoja. Taidan viskata ...tuun koko systeemit ja ajaa jatkossakin persaus märkänä



Ei hyvät lokasuojat hyvin asennettuna mitään rämise.

----------


## #78

> Ei hyvät lokasuojat hyvin asennettuna mitään rämise.



On niin kauhean vähän tilaa renkaan ja lokarin välissä niin kivet sun muut nousee lokarin väliin ja iloinen rämähdys siitä kuuluu(ainakin mulla)

----------


## K.Kuronen

Hieno pyörä! Parasta rakentamisessa oli ämpäri osille.

----------


## moukari

> On kiva kun kuravelli ei suihkua kallishintaisiin ketjuihin ja rattaisiin rohisemaan eikä selkäkään kastu.



Uppovahatuilla ketjuilla ei tarvitse miettiä näitä  :Vink:

----------


## nure

Hoover, jokainen tavallaan ja aikansa. Voi olla että olen ajanut kurasäässä enemmän kuin sinä koskaan ja jos ei enää kiinnosta niin tuskin sinulta sekään poissa. 

Ja ketjut ja muut saa puhtaiksi ja kaupasta löytyy uusia jos kuluu. Toisaaltaan ei lokasuojatkaan estä ketjujen kurastumista täysin niin luulen että pyörästäsi löytyy myös sateen varalle täysin koteloitu ketjusuoja, sinä onnellinen!

----------


## JackOja

> Hieno pyörä! Parasta rakentamisessa oli ämpäri osille.



Sori, poistin vahingossa videon sisältäneen postauksen ja kommenttisi joutuu outoon valoon.

Mutta ehkä onkin enemmän kysyntää ja tarvetta lokasuojaväittelylle ja muulle mussutukselle.

EDIT: se oli siis tämä https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fUW0uAFiZw

----------


## fob

> Ihan pirun hieno. Ehkä pullotelineet voisi tosin vaihtaa pyörän tyyliin sopivammaksi



Eihän nuo kauniit ole, mutta käyttötarkoitukseen sopivat. Noissa on säädettävä kiristyspanta. Pysyy juomapullot, limpparipullot ja termospullot matkassa.

----------


## nure

^Toimivuus joskus ohittaa ulkonäön, kuitenkin olennaista jos käyttää muunkin tyyppisiä pulloja kuin perinteisiä.

----------


## #78

Minkäs levyisiä kiekkoja kannattais katsella 40mm renkaille? Thunderoita meinasin 35-45 korkeille kiekoille.

----------


## paaton

> Minkäs levyisiä kiekkoja kannattais katsella 40mm renkaille? Thunderoita meinasin 35-45 korkeille kiekoille.



Pakko kyllä myöntää, että siitä leveydestä on hyötyä. Mulla on nyt nuo 40mm Terra Speedit 24mm sisäleveillä kehillä ja kaikki muljuaminen pienillä paineilla on poissa. Huonompi puoli ettei 42mm resolutet enää mahdu runkoon...

----------


## leecher

Onko kukaan selvittänyt miten saa tarvittaessa vaihdettua jarrulevyn Canyonin Grail:n ? Vaihdoin tuossa rengasta ja huomasin että jarrulevy on niitattu keskiön kiinnikkeisiin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## #78

> Onko kukaan selvittänyt miten saa tarvittaessa vaihdettua jarrulevyn Canyonin Grail:n ? Vaihdoin tuossa rengasta ja huomasin että jarrulevy on niitattu keskiön kiinnikkeisiin. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oisko kuiteskin center lock, Eli keskimutteri irtoais pakka-hylsyllä.

----------


## JackOja

> Onko kukaan selvittänyt miten saa tarvittaessa vaihdettua jarrulevyn Canyonin Grail:n ? Vaihdoin tuossa rengasta ja huomasin että jarrulevy on niitattu keskiön kiinnikkeisiin.



Eipä takuulla ole niitattu napaan. Normaali centerlock-levy kaiketi kyseessä.

----------


## #78

Tai sitten center lock avaimella, joka on sama millä keskiölaakerit irtoaa

----------


## jalkkis

Kanjonin sivuilta:

Jarrulevy
Shimano RT70
Jarrulevyn kiinnitys: Centerlock

EDIT: Tämä siis nyky-Grailin spekseistä.

----------


## nure

^Eikös noita ole kahdella versiolla, toisessa ulkoinen ja toisessa sisäinen avaimen paikka?

----------


## paaton

> ^Eikös noita ole kahdella versiolla, toisessa ulkoinen ja toisessa sisäinen avaimen paikka?



Ulkoinen tarvitaan jos akseli on yli 12mm. Eli kaikissa nykyisissä gravelleissa ja maantiepyörissä sisäinen, eli pakan avain käy.

----------


## Teemu H

Parempi vain vilkaista lukkomutterista, onko sisäinen vai ulkoinen hammastus. Tuo 12 mm ei ole ihan tarkka ohje  :Nolous:

----------


## stenu

^ joo mullakin on Stigmatan toisissa kiekoissa tällä hetkellä ulkoiset ja toisissa sisäiset ja lukkorenkaat käy kyllä ristiin.

----------


## paaton

> Parempi vain vilkaista lukkomutterista, onko sisäinen vai ulkoinen hammastus. Tuo 12 mm ei ole ihan tarkka ohje



No sillai se on, ettei 15mm akseliin mene sisäinen. Satuin ihan vasta tuohon törmäämään tilattujen levyjen yhteydessä  :Hymy: 

Tosiaan voihan niitä ristiin vaihdella ja mtb kiekoissa tukee kai tuo isompi aina. Mutta uusien gravell ja maantiepyörien mukan uskoisin aina tulevan sisäisen.

----------


## JackOja

> ...utta uusien gravell ja maantiepyörien mukan uskoisin aina tulevan sisäisen.



Ei se kai uskonasia ole, mulle tuli DTSwissin gravel-kiekkojen mukana lukkorenkaat ulkoisella hammastuksella.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Mulle tuli Shimanon levyjen mukana lukkorenkaat.

----------


## jalkkis

> Ei se kai uskonasia ole, mulle tuli DTSwissin gravel-kiekkojen mukana lukkorenkaat ulkoisella hammastuksella.



Sama havainto vuoden takaa DTSwiss E-sarjalaisissa. Ja keväällä pyörän mukana tulleissa Fulcrumin halpiskiekoissa sama ulkoinen. 

Eli uskotaan mihin uskotaan ja sit katotaan mitä tuli.

----------


## nure

Tiedän että käy ristiin eikä tuo yli 12millisiin juttu pidä paikkaansa, Newmaneissa ulkoiset mukana ja akseli juuri tuo 12millinen...

----------


## Aakoo

^Niin, siis se ulkoinen tarvitaan jos akseli on 15 millinen. 12 millisen kanssa toimii toki molemmat.

----------


## nure

^Onneksi kuuspulttisia löytyy myös! Oliko niin että ulkoiseen sopi jokin keskiöavain?

----------


## #78

> ^Onneksi kuuspulttisia löytyy myös! Oliko niin että ulkoiseen sopi jokin keskiöavain?



Joo, se millä aukeaa BSA kierteinen gxp laakeri.
Tämä on niitä työkaluja jossa kannattaa panostaa laatuun. Esim dt swiss pari milliä paksu "alumiinimutteri" nylppääntyy huonolla avaimella todella helposti.

----------


## nure

^Ekan kiristin papukaijoilla kun ei ollut avainta. Teippiä suojaksi ja varovasti niin ilman vaurioita selvittiin. Avain hankittu myöhemmin...

----------


## kosminen

DT Swiss 240 navat 12mm akseleilla, ulkoiset pitää näissä olla, sisäisten väliin jää alle puoli milliä väliä, ei mahdu työkalu väliin. Nimim. ostin uudet levyt ja sisäiset mutterit, mutta eipä toiminu....

----------


## K.Kuronen

^mittaa työntömitalla päätyholkin paksuus ja julkaise mittauksen tulos.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

^^takanapaan toimii, etunapaan ei. Johtuuko siitä että etunapa on suunniteltu myös paksummille akseleille. En tiedä, kun 350:ssä kuitenkin toimii sekä edessä että takana.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Piti ihan uteliaisuudesta tsekata niin etunavan päätytulppa on kartio ja paksuuntuu kohti napaa. Siksi pakka-avain ei uppoa riittävän syvälle, jos käyttää sisäistä lukkorengasta. Takanavan päätytulppa ei ole kartio joten siinä ongelmaa ei ole.

----------


## paaton

Vanhempi 240 napa on tuollainen. Päätyholkit ei käy uudempaan 240 malliin. Eroa on myös suurimmassa ulkohalkaisijassa.

Mulla on siis 240 navoilla vanhemmat 1501 kiekot ja uudemmat grc1400.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Juu, nää on vanhemman malliset perinteisellä ratchetilla.

----------


## paaton

> Juu, nää on vanhemman malliset perinteisellä ratchetilla.



Niin ne grc1400 on myös perinteisellä ratchetilla. Jossain kohtaa ne holkit ovat muuttuneet.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Näähän ei oo sinänsä DT:n kiekot vaan pelkät navat on DT:tä. Noissa DT:n omissa voi olla jotain muuta mitä myydään ulos.

----------


## paaton

Tuo olisi sinällään ihan jännä tietää missä kohtaa holkit muuttuvat eri kokoisiksi. Mulle oli ylläri, ettei olemassa olevat 240 holkit käyneet. 

Sitten taas kaveri osti vähän aikaa sitten verkkokaupan alesta dt:n maastokiekot 240 navoilla ja näissä oli uudemmat holkit, jotka kävivät noihin grc1400 kiekkoihin.

Noissa grc1400:ssa näyttää olevan sisäinen hammastus lukkomutterissa 12mm akselilla, eli noin varmaan kaikissa uudemmissa.

Kotlerburgin napa kuitenkin näyttää uudemmalta. Se mun 1501 on niitä vanhoja yhteen liimattuja.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Nää on viime viikolla tulleet kiekot.

Maastokiekoissa on 240-navat jotka on varmuudella vanhaa mallia, mutta ne on BOOST, 6-bolt ja J-Bend niin vertaaminen hankalaa päällisin puolin.

----------


## paaton

Taitaa olla niin, että vanhoihin mtb etunapoihin saa 20mm akselin, eli noissa on navan akseli ulkoa 20mm. Uudemmissa on mtb ja road saman 18?mm ulkoa. Noissa kanssa tietysti eri holkit. 

Tosi huonosti dt tuosta kertoo. Esimerkiksi noihin grc1400 ei dr swissin sivujen mukaan saa lainkaan 15mm end capeja, mikä ei pidä paikkaansa.

----------


## JKO17

Uudessa spessun Divergessä tällainen jousitus. Kuva weightweenies sivuilta. Pyörän julkaisu ilmeisesti huomenna.

----------


## tchegge_

On kyllä jotain aivan jäätävän hirveää. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## JKO17

Mallinimike on Diverge STR ja taitaa ei jousitettu Divergekin säilyä ?

Spessun Suomen sivustot on kunnostautuneet, kun tämän pyörän kuva löytyy sieltä jo ennen julkaisua, samoin  Cruxin comp ja s-works 2023 uusi väri ja Compin hinnankorotus 4500 eurosta 5.100 euroon.
Näitä tietoja ei löydy esim. Usan sivuilta

----------


## Hower

Hieno!
Pieni yksityiskohta tuo ihme jousiviritys.

----------


## stenu

> Mallinimike on Diverge STR ja taitaa ei jousitettu Divergekin säilyä ?
> 
> Spessun Suomen sivustot on kunnostautuneet, kun tämän pyörän kuva löytyy sieltä jo ennen julkaisua, samoin  Cruxin comp ja s-works 2023 uusi väri ja Compin hinnankorotus 4500 eurosta 5.100 euroon.
> Näitä tietoja ei löydy esim. Usan sivuilta



Eikös toi 5100 euron Comp näytä siltä vanhalta runkomallilta? Olisko viimevuotinen..?

----------


## JKO17

Jos ei nyt kuitenkaan aeroa unohdettaisi, kun puhutaan kuitenkin gravelista,  niin 2023 s-worx cruxin alla on  spessun sivuilla 50 mm Rovalin CLX kiekot jollain uudella mallinimikkeellä
aerogravelkiekot veikkaan minä


^juu crux ei muutu vain pari uutta väriä ja "pieni" hinnankorotus, ilmeisesti

----------


## stenu

Eikun se kalliimpi 5100 euron Comp näyttää 2021 rungolta.

Jos siis meinaat näitä tuolta löytyviä: https://www.specialized.com/fi/fi/sh...roadcyclocross

----------


## JKO17

Ok. Vanhempi malli ei ollut minulla sillä tavalla tiedossa, mutta kun katsoin netistä niin olet varmasti oikeassa.

Olin itse asiassa laittamassa tutulle spessun myyjälle tiedon noista sivuista , mutta viesti meni perille tätä kauttakin  :Hymy:

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Uudessa spessun Divergessä tällainen jousitus. Kuva weightweenies sivuilta. Pyörän julkaisu ilmeisesti huomenna.
> ...



Kelluva satulaputki? Sopisi kuvaan, kun edessäkin on jo pieni jousto.

----------


## K.Kuronen

...ja tuon vaakaputken mutkan sisään on tungettu pieni kierrejousi ja pala elastomeeria? 

edit: ja lukitusvipu.

----------


## Hower

^aikamoinen räpellys  :Hymy:

----------


## jalkkis

> Uudessa spessun Divergessä tällainen jousitus. Kuva weightweenies sivuilta. Pyörän julkaisu ilmeisesti huomenna.



Eiks tähän ole mitään peitelevyä? Watteja menee hukkaan!

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Spessun hinnat on ampuneet niin taivaisiin, että pakko kai keksiä jotakin uutta niille, joilla on liikaa rahaa.

----------


## Hower

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpijaUHWb8w
aikamoinen tekele kaikkinensa tuo joustoräpellys, selitetty perusteellisesti...

----------


## JackOja

Miks kukaan haluaisi tuollaista?

----------


## Hower

Hah...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Miks kukaan haluaisi tuollaista?



Koska se on Spessua  :Hymy: 

Kaikki erikoinenhan tuppaa myymään niiden keskuudessa, joilla on rahaa ja ovat sitä valmiit erikoisuuksiin käyttämään.

----------


## Plus

Aivan järkyttävää paskaa. Miten tuo on parempi kuin joustava kuitutolppa? Ja miten kukaan maksaa 5000€ jostain missä lukee ”Comp”?

----------


## TuplaO

Aikamoinen viritelmä. Voihan toi toimiakin, mutta 1.0-version ostaja saa maksaa pitkän pennin koekaniinina toimimisesta. Itse en tästä syystä lähtisi mukaan, vaikka massipäällikkö olisinkin.
Minäkin uskon enemmän perinteisiin ja hyväksi havaittuihin tapoihin tuoda joustoa systeemiin.

----------


## JKO17

Hinnat Saksassa

Expert 7.500
Pro 9.500
S-works 15.000

Suomessa varmaan muutaman satasen enemmän.

"Esitepainot" cyclingtipsin mittaamina, eli ilman polkimia ja muita härpäkkeitä
expert 9,67 (54)
pro 9,04 (54)
s-works 8,62 (56)

----------


## #78

...Kun nimi velvoittaa.
Eihän mikään kehity jos kukaan ei tuo mitään uutta. Ei varmasti jää lopulliseksi versioksi ja pioneerit maksaa kehityksen.
Ei tarvii kovin muhkuroista polkua olla niin XC täpärillä pystyy keskittymään polkemiseen eri paljon paremmin kun gravelilla.

----------


## paaton

Niin onko tuolla oikea vaimennin yläputken sisällä? Ei tuota nyt suoralla kädellä voi mollata.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Eiks tähän ole mitään peitelevyä?



Minäkin luulin että tuohon tulee joku siisti kansi päälle. Noin se on aika levottoman näköinen.

----------


## JackOja

Jos siinä olisi peitelevy kukaan ei näkisi systeemiä. Mikä idea sellaisessa olisi?

Tuo herättää taviksenkin huomion ja siksi hyvä Spessulle.

----------


## Aakoo

Siis eihän näitä ole pakko ostaa, jos ei halua. Viime aikoina esitellyt uutuudet tekevät sen myös aika helpoksi.

----------


## paaton

Melkoinen kumiviritys pitäisi olla peitelevyssä. Enemmän nitisevää ja natisevaa kohtaa. Ehkä pelkkä kumiluttero?

----------


## huotah

Nomen est omen.

Eihän näitä ole pakko ostaa mutta onhan se yksi vaihtoehto vähemmän mistä valita. 1st world problems.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei ole pakko eikä ole varaakaan ostaa.

----------


## tchegge_

> Melkoinen kumiviritys pitäisi olla peitelevyssä. Enemmän nitisevää ja natisevaa kohtaa. Ehkä pelkkä kumiluttero?



Ennenhän joustokeuloissakin oli kumisuojat.

https://www.rosebikes.com/lizard-ski...n-boot-2668858

Tuommoinen oli mulla joskus täpärissä missä iskari kuralle alttiissa paikassa. 

Kun miettii tässä näitä ysärin fillarijuttuja niin mitenköhän klassinen URT-tyyppinen jousitus toimisi sorapyörissä. Jos jollain lojuu nurkissa vanha Ibis BowTi niin eikun testamaan droppitanglla

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## nure

Nuoruudessa (melkein) kaikissa joustokeuloissa oli haitarikumit.

----------


## frp

Ihan oikean suuntaista kehitystä. Jos lujaa gravelillä halutaan mennä niin onhan jonkinlainen kevytjousitus hyödyllinen. Silloin voi ajaa kovemmilla rengaspaineilla, mikä taas tasaisemmalla alustalla on nopeampaa. Ja tasaistahan gravelissakin on loppujen lopuksi suurin osa matkasta (jos ei tahallaan valitse tieltä karkeinta ajolinjaa).

Se ei mene minulla ihan jakeluun miksi jousituksen liike on vaakasuuntainen, vaikka toki siitä seuraa pieni pystysuuntainenkin liike kun satulaputki ei ihan pystysuora ole.

----------


## LJL

> s-works 8,62 (56)



Buu, paska lukema. Mulla oli aikanaan teräsrunkoinen Ritcheyn SwissCross alle tuon, kokoonpanon hinta tuolloin reilusti alle 5000€. 3T Exploro jotain puoli kiloa kevyempi vähän renkaista riippuen. Eli nykyään ilmeisesti myydään ankkuripaskaa kalliilla. Enpä näköjään paljon menettänyt kun lopetin harrastuksen…

----------


## JKO17

Hyvä artikkeli uudesta Divergestä, sen suunnittelusta ja toimintaperiaatteista.

Projektin ideoijana ja pääsuunnittelijana Chris D`Aluisio, joka ollut mukana mm. Cannondale Leftyssä ja spessulla  Tarmac, Venge,  alumiini Allezin hitsaus/D`Aluisio smartweld ja nyt näissä spessun kaikissa maantie ja gravelpuolen jousitusasioissa.

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/produc...on-gravel-bike

----------


## Föhn

Ollaankohan vielä valmiita tekniselle osiolle Divergen joustosta? Pari sivua olisi voinut vielä lukea hinnasta ja ulkonäöstä. Ja painosta  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Ennustelin jo varmaan pari-kolme vuotta sitten, että sitten kun ensin ”stiffer is faster” ja sen perään ”aero is everything” on kaluttu loppuun, aletaan markkinoimaan ”smoothest is fastest” -ajatusta. Sinällään ihan olematonta ongelmaa ton vaimennushässäkän kanssa ei ole alettu ratkomaan. Stigmatankin takapää on aika joustava johtuen dropatuista chainstaystä jne. Vaikka se ei jousta lähellekään Divergen kolmea senttiä, tulee senkin kanssa ajoittain sellaisia trampoliinimaisia oops-fiiliksiä. Varsinkin jos mutkassa sattuu olemaan sopiva töyssy, meinaa takapaa joskus irrota tiestä ja perä lähteä alta eli ymmärrän vaimennuksen tarpeen versus pelkkä joustava tolppa.

Sitä vähän ihmettelen, että miksi jousto on laitettu tolppaan eikä takahaarukkaan, kun samalla monimutkaisuusasteella ja painonlisäyksellä olisi varmaan toteuttanut erinomaisesti toimivan modernin softailin tai jonkun sellaisen vanhan Scalpellin kaltaisen jousituksen. Vähän tulee sellainen pakko keksiä pyörä uudestaan olo tuosta, vaikka se onkin linjassa Spessun ideologian kanssa siinä mielessä, että edessä joustaa stemmi, takana tolppa.

Hauska kyllä huomata, että osalla foorumin teknofiileistäkin raja selvästi tuli vastaan tässä. Se on kuitenkin varmaa, että kehitys ei pysähdy, joten jännityksellä odotellen, että mitä seuraavaksi  :Hymy:

----------


## navajokoira

> Sitä vähän ihmettelen, että miksi jousto on laitettu tolppaan eikä takahaarukkaan



No siis tämä. Mullahan on gravelpyörässä Redshiftin joustotolppa. Ja joustostemmi. Ne on ihan hyviä tuotteita. Jos rungon valmistaja saa vastaavat ominaisuudet integroitua kevyemmin/paremmin niin kai sillä on joku lisäarvo. Toisaalta tykkään kyllä siitä että runko on tuhoutumaton teräsankkuri ja jousto-osia saa kaupasta uusia jos menee rikki.

----------


## nure

Häviääkö pyöräilystä kaikki "hauska" joustojen ja mukavuuden mukana? Ei sen kummempaa provosointia, pohdiskelua vaan.

----------


## mehukatti

> Hinnat Saksassa
> 
> Expert 7.500
> Pro 9.500
> S-works 15.000



Mistä toi 5500 hyppäys Pron ja S-Worksin välillä tulee?

----------


## navajokoira

S-Works dekaalista

----------


## Hower

Näin katupyöräilijänä tulee mieleen josko tuolla voisi ajella mukulakivikaduillakin? Nykyisellä ei. Olisi niinkuin ajettavia monet nykyisin mahdottomat paikat.
Ehkä tuo tappaisi myös tehokkaasti ympäriinsä kylvetyt reunakivet.
Eli reviirin laajentuminen kaupungissa ja vauhdikkaampaa menoa!

----------


## paaton

En tietysti lukenut tuota cyclingweeklyn artikkelia, mutta...



Onko tuo seatstay niinkuin poikki elastomeerillä satulaputken kohdalta? Jos on, niin sittenhän takahaarukka joustaa vapaasti suhteessa satulaputkeen ja silloin tuo iskunvaimennin voi hyvinkin olla tuossakin kohtaa.

Muuten tosiaan tuntuisi että vaimentimen pitäisi olla seatstayn jatkona.

----------


## JackOja

> Näin katupyöräilijänä tulee mieleen josko tuolla voisi ajella mukulakivikaduillakin? Nykyisellä ei. Olisi niinkuin ajettavia monet nykyisin mahdottomat paikat.
> Ehkä tuo tappaisi myös tehokkaasti ympäriinsä kylvetyt reunakivet.
> Eli reviirin laajentuminen kaupungissa ja vauhdikkaampaa menoa!



En osaa muiden puolesta sanoa, mutta uskoisin heidänkin ajelevan mukulakivikaduilla ja reunakivien yli ja assusaumakelveillä ja nimismiehenkiharaa jss. ihan sujuvasti ihan normigravelilla.

----------


## JohannesP

> Mistä toi 5500 hyppäys Pron ja S-Worksin välillä tulee?





Nopealla tarkistuksella lähinnä kiekot ja osasarja eroaa.

Pro: Forcen sähköt, Terra CL
S-works: Redin sähköt, Terra CLX

Mututuntumalla heitän hintaeron olevan oikeasti jotakin 1000-1500 € luokkaa. Loppu sit dekaalista ja sen tuomista eduista.

----------


## paaton

Eu kyllä se oikeasti on vain satulaputken liikkeen vaimennin. Pyörät tulevat kahdella eri jäykkyisellä tolpalla ja noita on yhdeksän erillaista.



Edit: Totta... Jos tuota fillaria miettii kokonaisuutena, niin tuohan voi toimia. Ja on vapaa kaikista linkuista.

 Funtsikaas kuskin paino on satulassa, ajat takarenkaan isoon kiveen. Koko pyörä "kääntyy" etuakselin varassa, mutta kuski ei, koska tolppa liikkuu taakse.

 Vaimennin taas voi poistaa sen hetekkailmiön polkiessa. Ja ennenkaikkea systeemin saa myös lukkoon.

----------


## nure

Jack, tarkoitatko sitä että joku vielä osaa ottaa huomion tienpinnan ja maaston ajaessa? Ja missähän niitä mukulakiviä niin paljon löytyy että sitä varten oma pyörä pitäisi olla, nyt vaan porukalla keksimään uutta nimeä moiselle!

Ps. Viime kesänä eräällä lenkillä hiekkatiellä legendaarisilla 4Seasoneilla ajoin tuollaisiin perinteiseen "pyykkilautaan" tuollaisella +35km:n vauhdilla, kyllä hieman ravisutti!

----------


## Hower

> missähän niitä mukulakiviä niin paljon löytyy että sitä varten oma pyörä pitäisi olla, nyt vaan porukalla keksimään uutta nimeä moiselle!
> Ps. Viime kesänä eräällä lenkillä hiekkatiellä legendaarisilla 4Seasoneilla ajoin tuollaisiin perinteiseen "pyykkilautaan" tuollaisella +35km:n vauhdilla, kyllä hieman ravisutti!



Sanoinko minä että pelkästään mukulakiviä varten pitäisi olla oma pyöränsä?
Mukulakiveys vastaa esim. tuota mainitsemaasi pyykkilautaa hiekkateillä. 
Toimisi siis sora-, että katupyöränä.

----------


## navajokoira

Mainostan vielä kerran et noi Redshiftin kamppeet ja vastaavat tasoittelee just hyvin  esim. pyykkilautatärinöitä ja ne saa kiinni melkein mihin vain pyörään  josta haluaa hieman mukavamman.

NDS-terveisin Tour de Tuusulanjärvi 2021 gravel-reitiltä,

----------


## ViP

No on kyllä viritys  :Leveä hymy:  Jos pyörään välttämättä haluttiin laittaa takajousitus, niin miksi turhaan keksiä pyörää uudelleen? Lähtökohtaisesti jousitus toimii sitä paremmin, mitä vähemmän tavaraa jousituksen ja maaperän välillä on. Normaalissa linkustosysteemissä vain takahaarukka liikkuu, mutta tuossa koko pyörä heiluu kuskin alla, mitä ei erityisen positiiviseksi ominaisuudeksi voi sanoa.

Painoakaan tuolla spessun virityksellä ei juuri taideta säästää, mikäli valmistajan ilmoittamia painoja katsoo. Verrokkina maastopuolelta vaikka Trekin supercaliber (9.5kg) ja S-works epic (9.9kg) ja näissä on kuitenkin mukana ihan oikea joustohaarukka sekä parituumaiset maastorenkaat.

----------


## Aakoo

Siis tuo Spessun viritys vastaa joustavaa satulatolppaa. Cane Creekillä on myynnissä vastaavan toiminnallisuuden tarjoavat tuotteet, joustotolppa ja -stemmi.

----------


## paaton

Joo, jousittamatonmassa on vähän päässyt unohtumaan suunnittelijoilta. Mutta ei tuohon varmaan paljon fiksumpaa saa rakennettua. Jotain takajousta kuitenkin oli saatava.

----------


## Hower

> Siis tuo Spessun viritys vastaa joustavaa satulatolppaa.



Näin minäkin sen vajavaisella ymmärrykselläni käsitin ja tuo näkyvissä oleva härpäke vain vaimentaa satulatolpan liikettä.

----------


## jame1967

Vinkkinä Tommille , seuraavaksi suunnittelupöydälle täysjousto kippurasarvilla .

----------


## velib

Nyt muutaman lenkin Santa Cruzin Highballilla ajaneena ymmärrän kyllä tuon jouston vaimennuksen. Highballissa (XC-jäykkäperä) on erittäin joustava rakenne ja tolppa, joka toimii pienissä töyssyissä ja jopa nimismiehen kiharassa, mutta isommissa pompuissa se potkaisee aika kovaa takaisin kun vaimennusta paluujoustolle ei ole. Spessuun jousitusta ei varmaankaan haluttu maastopyörien tyyliin, koska silloin taas tehokkuus (putkelta ajaessa) kärsisi. En tosin ymmärrä, että eikö jousitus toimisi paremmin satulatolpan suuntaisesti, eli yksinkertaisesti jousitettu tolppa? Eihän ajajan edestakaista liikettä tarvitse jousittaa vaan ylös-alas suuntautuva. Sen sijaan edessä voisi olla järkevämpää jousittaa itse keula kuin stemmi, kun tuo tehohäviö tulee molemmissa tapauksissa, mutta keulan joustolla jousittamatonta massaa on vain kiekko ja keulan alajalat.

----------


## JKO17

Minusta Diverge on itse asiassa aika hieno muotoilultaan. Näkyvillä oleva jousitus on aivan varmasti tietoinen ratkaisu



Kun en tekniikasta ja sen semmoisesta oikein osaa sanoa mitään, niin lainaan ohessa Cyclingtipsin James Huangia, hänen näkemys eri vaihtoehdoista:



Naturally, there will be comparisons drawn to Trek’s IsoSpeed system, which is similar in concept in that it exaggerates seatpost flex. But in practice, the Diverge STR’s rear Future Shock feels like IsoSpeed on steroids. The direction of the rear Future Shock’s movement is more rearward given the far lower location of the pivot point, and it’s softer and more active. Generally speaking, there’s more of a “floaty” feeling, but whether that’s better or worse is highly subjective.
There’s also the white elephant in the room: add-on suspension seatposts. Just about all of them are not only cheaper and lighter than rear Future Shock, but they can also be added to most existing bikes. I think you can get reasonably close to the performance of rear Future Shock with one, although each carries its own set of compromises, too. 

The Cane Creek eeSilk+, for example, has barely one-quarter the weight penalty of rear Future Shock while offering the same 30 mm of travel. But the motion doesn’t seem quite as fluid, and there’s more of a change in saddle height as the post moves through its travel. 
What about the Cirrus Cycles Kinekt? Its dual steel coil springs offer a similarly creamy ride to rear Future Shock, but there’s a lot of change in saddle height since the motion is almost completely vertical. And the Redshift Sports ShockStop seatpost? It splits the difference between the eeSilk and Kinekt in terms of travel orientation, but still can’t match the isolation of rear Future Shock.
And what about flex-tuned rigid seatposts like those from Ergon and Canyon? Those are definitely effective, but also much firmer than rear Future Shock.
Nevertheless, all of these choices are reliant on where you place your priorities. I’d say rear Future Shock is the most effective of everything out there, but it’s also the most expensive by a wide margin – and the fact you can get even somewhat close to the ride quality of a Diverge STR while spending less than one-tenth the amount (and with your current bike, no less) should keep the Specialized folks up at night.
But doesn’t the Diverge STR blur the lines even further between a gravel bike and a mountain bike? Well, yeah, it does. I’d argue it’s still a different animal, but without a doubt, that’s a situation that’s getting increasingly hazy.

----------


## stenu

> Nyt muutaman lenkin Santa Cruzin Highballilla ajaneena ymmärrän kyllä tuon jouston vaimennuksen. Highballissa (XC-jäykkäperä) on erittäin joustava rakenne ja tolppa, joka toimii pienissä töyssyissä ja jopa nimismiehen kiharassa, mutta isommissa pompuissa se potkaisee aika kovaa takaisin kun vaimennusta paluujoustolle ei ole.



Tuon on juuri se sama ilmiö, mistä tossa hetki sitten kirjoitin Stigmataan liittyen.

Toisaalta, jos jousitus olisi takahaarukassa, toimisi se myös putkelta ajaessa vaikkapa teknisemmissä alamäissä ja ylämäissä. Noin toteutettuna jousituksesta on hyötyä vain satulasta polkiessa.

----------


## velib

> Tuon on juuri se sama ilmiö, mistä tossa hetki sitten kirjoitin Stigmataan liittyen.
> 
> Toisaalta, jos jousitus olisi takahaarukassa, toimisi se myös putkelta ajaessa vaikkapa teknisemmissä alamäissä ja ylämäissä. Noin toteutettuna jousituksesta on hyötyä vain satulasta polkiessa.



Joo, taisin sen lukea ja kuulosti tutulta. Ehdin vain jo unohtaa tässä välissä  :Hymy: 

Tajusin tässä myös että satulatolpankaan jousto ei ole kovin haluttua, koska silloin matka polkimille lyhenee, joten polkeminen voi tuntua hassulta. Parashan tosiaan olisi saada itse perä joustamaan, mutta toisaalta se ei saisi joustaa putkelta ajaessa. Tätähän Epicissä on yritetty ratkoa Brain-iskarilla, mutta sekään ei taida vielä täydellisesti toimia... Itselleni tuo Highballin tyyppinen jousto riittäisi graveliin vallan hyvin (pitääkö sitä vaihtaa Space Chicken Stigmataan...). Jos tuntuu, ettei se riitä, on ainakin omalla kohdallani parempi vaihtaa reittiä tai pyörää.

----------


## paaton

> Nyt muutaman lenkin Santa Cruzin Highballilla ajaneena ymmärrän kyllä tuon jouston vaimennuksen. Highballissa (XC-jäykkäperä) on erittäin joustava rakenne ja tolppa, joka toimii pienissä töyssyissä ja jopa nimismiehen kiharassa, mutta isommissa pompuissa se potkaisee aika kovaa takaisin kun vaimennusta paluujoustolle ei ole. Spessuun jousitusta ei varmaankaan haluttu maastopyörien tyyliin, koska silloin taas tehokkuus (putkelta ajaessa) kärsisi. En tosin ymmärrä, että eikö jousitus toimisi paremmin satulatolpan suuntaisesti, eli yksinkertaisesti jousitettu tolppa? Eihän ajajan edestakaista liikettä tarvitse jousittaa vaan ylös-alas suuntautuva. Sen sijaan edessä voisi olla järkevämpää jousittaa itse keula kuin stemmi, kun tuo tehohäviö tulee molemmissa tapauksissa, mutta keulan joustolla jousittamatonta massaa on vain kiekko ja keulan alajalat.



Ei, kyllä sen pitää olla juuri noin suunnattu, jos miettii sitä takarenkaaseen tulevaa iskua. Noin päin vaikutus on varmaan myös polkemiseen paljon vähäisempi. 

Eli just kun miettii fillarin kääntymistä montussa etuakselin varassa. 

Ei pysty kauheasti mollaamaan ennenkuin tuota testaisi. Onneksi ei tuota tilannetta ei kyllä eteen tule...

----------


## velib

Näinhän se taitaa olla. Ehkä tuon suurin ongelma on että ratkaisu ei ole kovin elegantti. Mutta eiköhän se tuosta kehity.

----------


## navajokoira

Ei tuolta James Huangilta löytynyt kommenttia Basso Terasta tai BMC URSista? Kun siis onhan näitä erilaisia toteutuksia samaan ongelmaan nyt muitakin.

----------


## velib

Jotenkin tuo URSin ratkaisu vaikuttaa järkevämmältä, kunhan elastomeeri on vaihdettavissa (tai käyttöikä niin pitkä ettei siitä tarvitse murehtia). Paljon yksinkertaisempi ja varmasti kevyempi ratkaisu.

----------


## frp

URS ja IsoSpeed ja muut ratkaisut taitaa kuitenkin jäädä lähinnä tärinänvaimennuksen tasolle kun taas tässä on joustomatkaa sen verran enempi ja vaimennus, joten voi jo puhua alkeellisesta suurempienkin möykkyjen joustosta. Mielenkiintoista olisi koeajaa onko tuo nyt jotenkin parempi kuin nuo joustosatulatolpat, niitähän on aika kehittyneitäkin.

----------


## JKO17

> Ei tuolta James Huangilta löytynyt kommenttia Basso Terasta tai BMC URSista? Kun siis onhan näitä erilaisia toteutuksia samaan ongelmaan nyt muitakin.



Tuossa lainaamassani Diverge artikkelissa ei, mutta on tehnyt erillisen arvostelun URS LT:stä. Laitan sen oheen. Tämä voi tosin olla maksumuurin takana. 
Hänen kollega Dave Rome on tehnyt aiemmin arvostelun "perus" URS:sta.
Molemmat ovat hyviä toimittajia ja arvostelut minusta ihan huippulaatua.

https://cyclingtips.com/2022/02/2022...ed-suspension/

----------


## Keijo98

Mites tää cannondalen kingpin?

https://youtu.be/c0TL2VhAoB0

----------


## JKO17

Diverge STR hinnat Suomessa
runkosetti 6 teur
expert  8 teur
pro 10 teur
s-works 16 teur

tilattavissa spessun nettikaupasta  experttiä lähes kaikkia kokoja


lisäys: viesti ehkä se,  että tuo nettikauppa toimii myös Suomessa ja että siitä harvinainen julkaisu että pyöriä oikeasti saatavissa per het
lisäys2: on noi kyllä kalliitakin

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Nopeasti sitä silmä tottuu kaikenlaisiin hirvityksiin, mutta nyt on kyllä hinnat sitä luokkaa, että jokaisesta saisi raapia 2-3teur pois. Itse en spessua pidä premium merkkinä, mutta selvästi siihen suuntaan menossa joissakin malleissa. Nostan hattua kaikille firmoille, jotka kehittävät uutta, tai edes uudenlaista lähestymistapaa.

----------


## nure

Jos jousitusta kaipaa niin mihin unohtuneet perinteiset jouselliset satulat? Niitähän mamma/pappapyörissä ennen aina oli.

----------


## velib

On ehkä hieman yllättävää, että joustoratkaisuja on alkanut tulla nimenomaan näihin maantiepyörämäisiin graveleihin, kun maastopyörää lähempänä olevissa graveleissa joustoratkaisuja on vähemmän. Toisaalta jos johonkin Sutraan tai vastaavaan aletaan laittaa joustoa, ei se eroa enää maastopyörästä kuin droppitangon verran.

----------


## JKO17

Divergen hinnoista vielä se verran, että Expert ja Pro on minusta ok hintaisia (jos hyväksyy sen että rungosta pyydetään 6 teur)  ja S-works puolestaan tosi kallis, kun ilmeisesti nuo rungot on tässä tapauksessa täysin samoja logoa lukuun ottamatta. Yleensä spessulla on Sworksin runko on ollut hieman kevyempi ja siinä käytetty  osittain eri hiilikuitua kuin muissa.  Aikanaan Venge oli myös sellainen että runko oli sama, paitsi logo.

----------


## stenu

> On ehkä hieman yllättävää, että joustoratkaisuja on alkanut tulla nimenomaan näihin maantiepyörämäisiin graveleihin, kun maastopyörää lähempänä olevissa graveleissa joustoratkaisuja on vähemmän. Toisaalta jos johonkin Sutraan tai vastaavaan aletaan laittaa joustoa, ei se eroa enää maastopyörästä kuin droppitangon verran.



Kannattaa kuunnella Nerd Alert -podcastin Suspension on gravel bikes -jakso, missä D’Aluisio itse jutustelee siitä, että miksi ”jousitusta” halutaan siirtää renkailta runkoon.

(Konseptitasolla palataan siis luttero-gg-pyörään, joka on edelleen ajo-omimaisuuksiltaan hämmästyttävän kilpailukelpoinen, jos pyörän hyvyys määritellään muutoin kuin vanteiden kulumisen, jarrujen absoluuttisen tehon tai mahdollisesti - jos niin uskoo - keskiön parin millin sivuttaisliikkeen takia lämpönä taivaan tuuliin haihtuvien wattien perusteella. Toteutustapa on vaan teknouskottavampi ja monimutkaisempi.)

Nerd Alert löyty mm. Spotifysta

----------


## paaton

> On ehkä hieman yllättävää, että joustoratkaisuja on alkanut tulla nimenomaan näihin maantiepyörämäisiin graveleihin, kun maastopyörää lähempänä olevissa graveleissa joustoratkaisuja on vähemmän. Toisaalta jos johonkin Sutraan tai vastaavaan aletaan laittaa joustoa, ei se eroa enää maastopyörästä kuin droppitangon verran.



Bmc urs on kyllä just tuollainen maastopyörämäinen.

Toinen juttu on klassikot. Kyllä spessun tapaiset valmistajat haluavat oikeasti voitta paris-roubaixin. Pinarellohan oli takajousitus jo puhtaassa maantiepyörässäkin.

Nämä mukulakiviklassikot ovat niin kovavauhtisia, ettei isompia renkaita vain voi käyttää. Pohja on kuitenkin myös kovaa. Siis ihan speciaali touhua. 
Normi suomi-gravellissa se leveämpi rengas on tarpeen.

Epäilen vahvasti 20mm joustojen tarpeellisuutta kun käytetään +40mm rengasta. Mutta eihän tuota voi kokeilemetta tietää. Siis tarpeellisuutta suhteessa painon nousuun ja osien määrään. Toi uusi urs esimerkiksi painaa lähes 10kg ja oliko pelkkä keula 1.2kg...

----------


## JKO17

> Kannattaa kuunnella Nerd Alert -podcastin Suspension on gravel bikes -jakso, missä D’Aluisio itse jutustelee siitä, että miksi ”jousitusta” halutaan siirtää renkailta runkoon.
> 
> (Konseptitasolla palataan siis luttero-gg-pyörään, joka on edelleen ajo-omimaisuuksiltaan hämmästyttävän kilpailukelpoinen, jos pyörän hyvyys määritellään muutoin kuin vanteiden kulumisen, jarrujen absoluuttisen tehon tai mahdollisesti - jos niin uskoo - keskiön parin millin sivuttaisliikkeen takia lämpönä taivaan tuuliin haihtuvien wattien perusteella. Toteutustapa on vaan teknouskottavampi ja monimutkaisempi.)
> 
> Nerd Alert löyty mm. Spotifysta



Eikö näissä uusissa systeemeissä säädettävyys erilaisiin tilanteisiin, kokoisille kuskille ja  kokoisille pyörille ole isona erona  lutteroon,  joka joustaa eri tavalla eri kuskeille ja varsinkin erikokoisissa rungoissa

----------


## paaton

Niin ja vaimennus.

Ja sitten kanssa Ursin keulan saa ranneliikkeellä jäykäksi. Sama juttu näissä spessun sydeemeissä. Kun mukulakivipätkä on ajettu saadaan fillarista laakista yhtä jäykkä kuin normaalistikkin, eikä pyörä pumppaa putkelta ajessa.

----------


## paaton

Roubaix on muuten aika hyvä aero vs softi testikenttä. Uskon tuon olevan spessun insseilläkin aika korkealla suunnittelussa.

30mm maantierengas ja aeropyörä taitaa olla voitolla kisassa.

----------


## stenu

> Eikö näissä uusissa systeemeissä säädettävyys erilaisiin tilanteisiin, kokoisille kuskille ja  kokoisille pyörille ole isona erona  lutteroon,  joka joustaa eri tavalla eri kuskeille ja varsinkin erikokoisissa rungoissa



Juu on ja toki jouston määrät on myös suuremmat. Luttero toimii kunnolla vain, kun se tehdään tietylle kuskille ja ilman EU-standardien rajoitteita. Jos rungon ja ennenkaikkea etuhaarukan pitää läpäistä EU-jäykkyystestit, jouston toteuttaminen ei onnistu kuin keskimääräistä painavammalle kuskille. Jouston määrän sovittaminen erikokoisiin runkoihin on lutteroteknologiallakin kyllä helposti toteutettavissa.

Säädettävyys on kaksiteräinen miekka. Se mahdollistaa sen, että tarvittaessa asioita voi säätää, mutta se myös pakottaa siihen, että niitä pitää säätää. Kumpi parempi, riippuu käyttäjän preferensseistä ja tarpeista.

Spessu voi olla hankala esim. sellaisessa tilanteessa kun pitääkin saada bikepacking-touhuja varten satulaputkeen pussukkaa. Itseäni saattaisi kuitenkin eniten häiritä satulan kulman eläminen, koska tiedostan olevani herkkä sille, että satulam pitää olla juuri oikeassa kulmassa. Mutta kokeilematta tietenkin mahdotom sanoa varmasti.

----------


## stenu

> Roubaix on muuten aika hyvä aero vs softi testikenttä. Uskon tuon olevan spessun insseilläkin aika korkealla suunnittelussa.
> 
> 30mm maantierengas ja aeropyörä taitaa olla voitolla kisassa.



Jep, näin UCI-gravelissa ja ammattikuskin alla. Kaikki gravel ei kuitenkaan ole UCI-gravelia eikä kaikki graveloijat ammattilaisia. Boswell meinaa voittaa Undoundin ensi vuonna jousi-Spessulla. Siihen asti pitää vaan spekuloida  :Hymy: 

E: Mitä muuten tulee pro-pyöriin, niin nythän se on todistettu, että Stigmata on nopein gravelpyörä mallia 2022. Voitot sekä Unboundissa että Crusher in Tusharissa, kakkossija Big Sugarissa ja Life Time Grand Prix:n kokonaisvoitto.  :Hymy:   :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Päivitetään vähän runkojen hintoja. Laitoin liitteeksi aiemman viestini runkojen hinnoista päivitettynä Carbondalla,  Stigmatalla ja Diverge STR:llä.

Jos itse haluaisi koota pyörän, niin

Esimerkiksi
Zipp 303S  900 eur
 Force xplr 1100
ohjaamo 300, satula 150 ja satulatolppa 200 ja renkaat 100: 

= 2750  + pienosat+ kasaaminen + rungon hinta olisi sitten loppupyörän hinta

Nämä hinnat ovat jonkinlainen heitto siitä minkälaisia osia sellaisissa 6-8 teurin gravelpyörissä ehkä tavanomaisesti on



Ihan mutulla niin ei tuossa montaa runkoa ole joihin tämä itse kasaaminen kannattaisi puhtaalta pöydältä lähtien, muutoin kuin  harrastusmielessä ja saa sellaiset osat kuin "haluaa".  Tilanne muuttuu jos osat/osa niistä on jo hankittuna. 





[QUOTE=JKO17;3179893]Ohessa kootusti muutamien tunnetumpien gravelpyörien runkosettien hintoja. Osassa on mukana ohjaamo/satulatolppa osassa ei. Itse rakennetun kompliitin hinnat ovat aika paljon lähempänä toisiaan kun mielikuvani oli, varsinkin jos ottaa pari ääripäätä pois.

Hinnat on noin hintoja
Carbonda            800
Canyon Grizl CF 1.800
Aspero 2.500
SC Stigmata 2.600
Checkpoint 2.800
3 t:t 3.200
Crux 3400
Aspero 5 4.000
Cervelo r5 RX 4.700
Wilier 4.700
S-works Crux 5.100
Factor Ostro Gravel 5.700
Diverge STR  6.000

Kaiuksen runkoja ei vielä erikseen myytävissä mutta arvaus että 4000 ja 5000.

----------


## Aakoo

No ehkä jonkun Canyonin runkosetin kanssa hommassa ei ole järkeä, mutta esim. Spessun Crux Pro itse kasattuna 6k€ vs. kaupasta 8900€.

----------


## JKO17

Juuri näin. Itse olen ostellut "Crux Pro:n " komponentteja, Terra CL kiekot, Roval alpinist satulatolpan ja sähkäri rivalin boostattuna Redin kampisarjalla. 3T superergo,  satula prologo dimension ja pro vibe alusmiinistemmi

Vähän yli  7.000 euroa itse koottuna komponenteiltaan aikalailla 1:1 tuohon Crux Prohon.

Spessussa ainakin
Crux Pro, S-works
Diverge S- works
kuuluu tuohon "itse kasattavien ryhmään"

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Työmatkagraveli olisi tänään kannattanut jättää väliin. En Reynoldseja enää haluaisi, pitäskö vaihtaa koko setti ja takavanne torille.

----------


## paaton

Ohops. Ehkä niillä dt:n käyttämillä prikoilla on ideaa kuitukiekoissa gravellissa? Eiks just joku postannut kuvan missä sellainen ylimääräinen rikka löytyi kiekon sisältä?

----------


## stenu

Kuitukiekko? Onko ajettu talvella, kun nippelissä näyttäisi olevan korroosiota?

----------


## paaton

> Kuitukiekko? Onko ajettu talvella, kun nippelissä näyttäisi olevan korroosiota?



Vähän hapettumaa tuota tulee väkisinkin alumiiniin, varsinkin tosiaan suolasta. Mutta läpihän tuo on kuidusta mennyt. Tuollainen aluslaatta jakaa voimaa paljon isommalle alueelle.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Käytettynä ostettu fillari joten paha mennä sanomaan, ymmärtääkseni ei talvikäyttöä ole ollut. Cyclokisoja kyllä. Ei ne ikuisia ole.

----------


## JohannesP

Jos Reynoldsilla poratut pinnareiät niin onhan siinä heti yksi heikomp kohta vanteessa ja varsinkin jos kuidun liimaus on osittain epäonnistunut. Ehkä ne joidenkin valmistajien muotista tulleet pinnareiät on paras tapa parantaa kiekon kestävyyttä. 

Kannattaa ainakin kysyä Reynoldsilta takuusta tai crash replacement vanteen hintaa. Nähtävästi vaan tuokin firma siirtynyt jonkun Hayes bicycles groupin alle niin voi olla aika nihkeetä. Ainakin joskus 10 vuotta sitten Reynoldsin ollessa itsenäinen yhtiö asiakaspalvelu oli ihan hyvällä tasolla.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Reynoldsin takuu koskee vain ensimmäistä omistajaa, tarkastavat asian kuiteilla ja liikkeestä ennen asian etenemistä, ymmärrän toki. Maastokiekkojen kanssa tuli siis tämä asia vastaan. E13 hiilarikiekkojen kanssa tehtiin taannoin niin että ensimmäisenä omistajana kierrätin postissa tulleen uuden vanteen vain uudelle omistajalle, mutta en jaksa tuohon rumbaan lähteä. Heräsi myös kysymys siitä, onko takakiekon nippelit samassa jamassa ja seuraava läheltäpiti tilanne kurkkaa jo oven takana. Enpä taida uskaltaa laittaa eteenpäin.

----------


## stenu

> Vähän hapettumaa tuota tulee väkisinkin alumiiniin, varsinkin tosiaan suolasta. Mutta läpihän tuo on kuidusta mennyt. Tuollainen aluslaatta jakaa voimaa paljon isommalle alueelle.



Jep, hiilikuitu ja suola on tappava yhdistelmä alumiinille ja jos nippelistä on syöpynyt tavaraa pois, tulee se helpommin läpi. Alumiininippeleiden hyöty on haittoihin verrattuna aika marginaalinen harvapinnaisessa kuitukiekossa, jotan vähän on vaikea ymmärtää, että miksi niitä kuitenkin käytetään.





> Heräsi myös kysymys siitä, onko takakiekon nippelit samassa jamassa ja seuraava läheltäpiti tilanne kurkkaa jo oven takana. Enpä taida uskaltaa laittaa eteenpäin.



Kiekko purkaen ja messinkinippelit tilalle.

----------


## JackOja

> J...Alumiininippeleiden hyöty on haittoihin verrattuna aika marginaalinen harvapinnaisessa kuitukiekossa, jotan vähän on vaikea ymmärtää, että miksi niitä kuitenkin käytetään.



Saa halutessaan kivoissa väreissä  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Mutta en itsekään aja alunippelikikoilla pk-seudun suolamoskassa. Kai niitä suolabaanoja tulee taas lisää tulevalla kaudella?

----------


## stenu

^ niin joo tärkeimmän unohdin  :Leveä hymy: 





> Cyclokisoja kyllä.



Nopeasti googlaamalla muta voi olla myös korroosiota nopeuttavaa. Henk. koht. havainnotkin tukee samaa. Esimerkiksi ketjut menee tosi nopeasti pintaruosteeseen mutakrossien jäljiltä.

Tämän mukaan sopivissa olosuhteissa alumiinin ja hiilikuidun liitto voi aiheuttaa korroosiota myös hiilikuituun:

*”Are Carbon Composites Safe When Coupled with Metals?*

The galvanic coupling of metals to carbon composites will not only cause problems for the metal, but also for the composite itself. Due to the hydrogen gas evolution in defect sites of the composite (such as voids and cracks), hydrogen-filled blisters can form on the composite surface. (Discover more in The Corrosion of Polymeric Materials.)
The other issue that might be a problem for carbon composites as a cathode in a galvanic couple is the formation of calcareous deposits on the surface of the carbon composite. In stagnant seawater, a huge number of cathodic reactions happen on the surface of carbon fibers, including hydrogen evolution and oxygen reduction, which can lead to the creation of a localized alkaline solution on the surface.
In this condition, the carbonate salts in seawater are not soluble and will deposit in the form of the aragonite phase (calcium and magnesium carbonate). Because a high hydrogen reduction rate is needed to create such calcareous deposits, this phenomenon happens when an active metal, such as aluminum or magnesium, is connected to a composite material.”

----------


## JackOja

Lisään tuohon edellämainittuun, että rannikko-Suomen (en erittele tarkemmin, koska offtopic) savikoilla maaperän happamuus voi olla lähes rikkihapon luokkaa (KVG: happamat sulfaattimaat). Alunippelit sulaa.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Ohops. Ehkä niillä dt:n käyttämillä prikoilla on ideaa kuitukiekoissa gravellissa? Eiks just joku postannut kuvan missä sellainen ylimääräinen rikka löytyi kiekon sisältä?




Nämä löytyy GRC sarjasta?

----------


## misopa

> Mitä muuten tulee pro-pyöriin, niin nythän se on todistettu, että Stigmata on nopein gravelpyörä mallia 2022. Voitot sekä Unboundissa



Unboundin voitto ajettiin tänä vuonna Willierin Ravella, mutta Stigmata oli kyllä hyvä kakkonen.

----------


## paaton

> Nämä löytyy GRC sarjasta?



En osaa sanoa. Spline one mtb kuitukiekoissa on ainakin.

Edit: on ne. Taitavat olla vakioratkaisu dt:n kiekoissa.

https://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/compo...ent-kit-p29677

Mun mielestä messinkinippeleillä ei ole tuon jutun kanssa mitään tekemistä. Nippa menee kuidusta läpi. Eli joko tuollainen dt:n rikka, vahvempi kuitu, vaikka tosiaan noin ettei reikiä porata, tai sitten ne holkit. Noitahan dt taisi käyttää myös aiemmin, mutta ilmeisesti tuo rikka ui paremmin jo on toimivampi ja kevyempi ratkaisu. Esimerkiksi B.O.R. käytti joskus noita holkkeja ja pinnat sai vetää tosi kireälle.

----------


## stenu

^ Niin sä meinaat, että pienemmäksi syöpynyt nippeli ei tuu syöpymätöntä nippeliä helpommin väkisin läpi kuidusta? Vielä, kun huomioi sen, että potentiaalisesti alumiininippeli myös heikentää sitä kuitua. Tuon kuvan perusteella tosin on vaikea nähdä, että kuinka paljon ohuemmaksi nippelin laippa on syöpynyt, joten on toki ihan mahdollista, että kuitu on vaan pettänyt, jolloin se on todennäköisesti valmistus- tai suunnitteluvirhe.

Nippeliprikat on rst:tä, joten ne vähentää jonkin verran myös alumiininipan syöpymisriskiä, koska rst/alumiini on vähemmän reaktiivinen galvaaninen pari kuin hiilikuitu/rst. Noita prikkoja löytyy myös ihan yleiskäyttöisiä, esim. Sapimilta, joten sellaiset pystyy tarvittaessa kasaamaan mihin tahansa kiekkoon.

Vaikka vanteen sisäpuoliset nippelit on muuten pyllystä, on niissä se hyvä puoli, että pinnan reikä voi olla pienempi, kun nippelin kierreosan ei tarvitse mahtua reiästä läpi.

----------


## paaton

Niin, ja se jakaa sen pinnasta tulevan voiman tosi paljon isommalle alueelle.

Edit: Tuossa muuten enven mielipidettä. Hyvää tarinaa.

https://bikerumor.com/aasq-57-enve-a...ountain-bikes/

----------


## stenu

Jep, se on yksi tapa jakaa se rasitus. Toki yhtälailla sen rasituksen voi jakaa isommalle alueelle niin, että tekee vanteen sisäreunasta vahvemman. Mulla ei ole kompetenssia ottaa kantaa siihen, että onko heikompi vanne + prikka vai kestävämpi vanne ilman prikkaa ratkaisuna viisaampi. Todennäköisesti molemmat toimii, kunhan ne on tehty järkevästi.

Enve-haastatteluun sellainen kommentti, että tällä evoluutiotahdilla kolme vuotta on pitkä aika (haastis on vuodelta 2019). Sen jälkeen ”compliance”-sanan merkitys on kasvanut ja syystä tai toisesta esim. AG25/AG28-vanteissa Enve siirsi sitten kuitenkin nippelit vanteen ulkopuolelle.

Toisekseen, mitä tulee pinnojen katkeamisiin, niin molemmilla kerroilla, kun mulla on mennyt pinna poikki gravelista, on syy ei ole ollut rakenteellinen niin kuin haastattelussa väitetään, vaan ulkopuolinen tekijä eli keppi pinnojen välissä. Silloin, kun niin käy se hyvin isolla todennäköisyydellä tapahtuu takaa vetopuolelta, koska siellä on eniten kaikkea, mikä tahtoo vetää keppejä pinnoihin (vaihtaja & ketju). Maantiellä harvemmin on keppejä, joten asfalttikiekoissa tuolla ei ole väliä. Gravel ja varsinkin bikepacking-kiekoissa on kiva, kun kiekon pystyy oikaisemaan tien päällä sen verran, että pystyy jatkamaan matkaa.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Nämä löytyy GRC sarjasta?



Ainakaan DT ei asiasta mainitse: https://www.dtswiss.com/en/wheels/wh...phr-technology

----------


## paaton

Rim depth	21mm,  tuossa aika hyvin syytä miksi nippeli pitää olla ulkona. Lukee enven artikkelissakin.

Se rikka mahdollistaa kellumisen. Pistemmäinen kuorma tulee aluslaatallle. Onhan tossa iso ero. 

Tämä enven kuva kertoo kanssa paljon.

----------


## JackOja

^tuosta kuvasta puuttuu sellainen vaihtoehto, että nippeli on ulkona JA reikä on porattu vinoon. Miksiköhän?





> ...kuva on markkinointihömppää...



Ai juu siksi.

----------


## stenu

En ole insinööri enkä jaksa väitellä enempää tästä, mutta mun mielestä toi Enven kuva on markkinointihömppää. Ne reikien lähdöt voisi tehdä pinnojen suuntaisiksi, jolloin noita punaisia tilanteita ei syntyisi. Konekasaaminen saattaisi mennä hankalammaksi, kun nippelit sojottaisi eri suuntiin, joten kasaamiskustannukset nousisivat. Muuta mahdollista haittaa vinoon poratulle tai laminoidulle reiälle en keksi.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Se sitten että se pinnan kulma voi olla erilainen riippuen millaiseen napaan se kasataan. J-Bend, suoraveto, boost, non-boost mitä näitä nyt on.

----------


## stenu

Totta, mutta vaikutus kulmaan on melko marginaalinen. Lisäksi ei ole ihan tavatonta, että napa on sama akselinleveydestä riippumatta ja vain päätytulpat vaihtuu.

----------


## paaton

> ^tuosta kuvasta puuttuu sellainen vaihtoehto, että nippeli on ulkona JA reikä on porattu vinoon. Miksiköhän?
> 
> 
> 
> Ai juu siksi.








> En ole insinööri enkä jaksa väitellä enempää tästä, mutta mun mielestä toi Enven kuva on markkinointihömppää. Ne reikien lähdöt voisi tehdä pinnojen suuntaisiksi, jolloin noita punaisia tilanteita ei syntyisi. Konekasaaminen saattaisi mennä hankalammaksi, kun nippelit sojottaisi eri suuntiin, joten kasaamiskustannukset nousisivat. Muuta mahdollista haittaa vinoon poratulle tai laminoidulle reiälle en keksi.




Tuokin selitettiin tuossa enven artikkelissa. Offset porausta tarvitaan justiinsa ulkoisilla nippeleillä ja jos kehään ei saada muuten haluttua jännitystä.

----------


## JKO17

Ben Delaneyltä ihan mukavaa tarinointia Kaiuksesta ja Belgian Waffle Ridesta.
Piti pyörästä kovastikin. Oli itsekin yllättynyt että kapea ohjaustanko toimi, oli jo varautunut vihaamaan sitä. Ainoastaan ylämäissä olisi kaivannut leveämpää tankoa/vipua.
Muutenkin kanavalla hyvää arvostelua ja vertailua mm. uusi Diverge STR,  gravel-voimansiirrot vertailussa (Grx, Xplr ja Ekar).


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvBY0NQN1sg&t=48s

----------


## stenu

^ Kuitenkin itse totesi, että oli tipahtanut porukasta ekassa nousussa ja oli tipahtanut vielä enemmän sitä seuranneessa huonokuntoisessa hiekka-alamäessä. Ettei vaan olisi leveämpi tanko auttanut.. Paha mennä muutenkaan potentiaalisen mainostajan pyörää haukkumaan julkisesti  :Leveä hymy: 

Mä ajelin pitkästä aikaa lyhyen lenkuran maasturilla sunnuntaina ja siihen perään osittain samaa reittiä Stiggyllä, niin tuntui 44-senttinen tanko onnettoman kapealta ja tuli sellainen olo, että jos ei olisi tarvis ajaa myös Hel CX:iä sillä, niin tanko päivittyisi välittömästi kahvoilta 46-senttiseen flare-tankoon, jotta Stigmatasta saisi täyden hauskuuspotentiaalin irti.

----------


## JKO17

Tää taisi olla paha rasti aerogravel, aerokiekot ja kapea ohjaustanko  :Hymy: 

Jo aiemmin mainitsemieni Jame Huangin ja Dave Romen (cyclingtips) lisäksi Delaney kuuluu minusta siihen joukkoon jolla kuitenkin vahvaa asiantuntemusta ja ammattietiikkaa, mielipiteet on perusteltuja, kerrotaan mistä pitää ja myös mistä ei

----------


## stenu

Ei lainkaan paha rasti vaan prioriteettikysymys. Riippuu yksinomaan siitä, että millaisia omimaisuuksia arvostaa, missä, miten ja miksi ajaa jne. Ymmärrän miksi mahdollisimman kapea tanko on ehkä sinusta, varmasti Paatonista ja varauksin Delaynesta ok tai jopa paras, mutta ymmärrän myös miksi jostain toisesta se ei ole. Sama pätee kiekkoihin, runkoihin ja renkaisiin ja oikeastaan kaikkeen  :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Nimenomaan. Mutta ei se että jonkun toisen arvostus on eri tarkoita sitä että se on markkinointihömppää tai maksettu mainos

lisätään nyt vielä:

Vaikka nyt kommentoin aika usein aerosta, niin en ole mitenkään "aeromyönteinen": gravelini ei ole miltään osin aero ja maantiepyöräni on Emonda 50 mm kiekoilla.
Lähinnä itseni kiinnostaa jotenkin yrittää lukuina hahmottaa mikä minkäkin asian merkitys on, kun varsin aeron osalta viestintä on aika sumeaa ja markkinointiväritteistä.

----------


## paaton

Sama juttu. Mun nineri ei ole aeroa nähnytkään. Touring gravel. Tiedostan kuitenkin mistä sitä vauhtia saa, kun jalasta ei löydy voimaa.

Nämä espanjalaiset ovat muuten hassuja maantiellä. Siis vielä enemmän mitä keskiverto kinnaajat suomessa. Ajavat tasamaat selkä suorana ja ovat tuon vuoksi naama punaisena jo pk-vauhdissa. Jokainen lyhytkin mäki kiskotaan sitten niin kovas kuin jaloista irtoaa. 
Ajoasento on ilmeisesti optimoitu mäkiin.

----------


## stenu

^ jep, meitä on moneen junaan.. 

Ehkä espanjalaisenkin keskivertokinnaajan mielestä maisemien katselu voittaa keskinopeuden tuijottelun ja pullakahvit on tärkeämpi osa pyöräilyä kuin nenä stemmissä kiinni väkisin niellyt geelit.

Taitaa kuitenkin olla niin, että se ketkä on hassuja, riippuu siitä, että kenen kuplasta asiaa katsoo  :Hymy:

----------


## navajokoira

En oikein tiedä mitä pitäisi tapahtua että tykkäisin tykitellä soramäkiä alas lähelläkään niitä rajoja joilla kisakuskit ajavat, tai tehdä mitään muutakaan mitä varten maastopyörissä on ne leveät tangot. Etenkään bikepacking kamojen kanssa. 40cm tankoa siis voisin koittaa keväällä nykyisen 44cm tilalle, veikkaan ettei vaikuta millä poluilla uskaltaa ajaa millä menee taluttamiseksi. 4cm kavennuksen aerotankojen kyynärnojien asentoon jo teinkin. Ohjaamon laskeminen alemmas ehkä vähän liian hurja ajatus vielä, kun tässä on kuitenkin aika kivasti pitkään ajoon sopiva asento.

Ehkä joskus sitten taas johonkin muuhun suuntaan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

En oikein tiedä mitä pitäisi tapahtua, että pyörääni aerotangot ripustaisin. Varsinkaan gravelpyörääni.

----------


## navajokoira

Mulla oli vasemman käden sormet puutuneet vielä kuukausia ekan midnight sun gravelin jälkeen. Se oli osittain kokemattomuutta ja väärät hanskat, mutta pyörää on sittemmin speksattu niin, että kroppa kestää peräkkäisiä päiviä yli 10 tuntia satulassa, kun kerran tykkään sellaisia ajaa. Tai vaikka randoällärit. 

Lähteehän ne irtikin jos tarvitsee, mut harvoin jaksan.

----------


## Teemu H

Vaihdoin juuri Exploroon tavallisen maantiepyörän 42 cm tangon. Hyvältä tuntuu ainakin yhden lenkin perusteella. Ennen oli 44 cm 3T Superghiaia, joka on alhaalta jopa 52 cm leveä, eli melkoinen häkkyrä.

Aerotankoja meinaan ensi kesänä kokeilla mukavuuden takia. Superghiaiaan niitä ei saa kiinni. En oikein tiedä, kuinka paljon mukavuutta leveä alaote tuo. No ehkä joustoa ainakin, sen on huomannut selvästi.

Renkaiksi vaihtui samalla 33 mm Challenge Grifo. Ne taas tuntuivat jarruankkureilta Rene Hersen 650b 47 mm slikseihin verrattuna. Cyclocross-speksiä siis oikeastaan testailen.

----------


## JKO17

Delaney testannut Diverge STR:ää Big Sugar Gravelissa.

Pitää itse erilaisesta ratkaisusta, eli normaalista pitkästä hiilaritolpasta joka joustaa jonkin verran muttei liikaa, on kevyt ja yksinkertainen
Huolimatta siitä pitääkö sitten siitä spessun joustosta vai ei, niin joustavalla satulatolpalla sama lopputulos eikä voi suositella tuota spessun ratkaisua kenellekään koska hinta on korkea ja sille ei saa vastinetta.  Uskoisi että Pepsi challangessa ei pystyi erottamaan joustotolpasta. Lisää myös yhden huollettavan ja hajoavan kohdan lisää. 

Pyörä muuten ilmeisen ok. Etupään jousto siitä hyvä että se joustaa ylös-alas ja käsien kulma ei muutu samalla lailla kun joustavassa stemmissä.

Vähän samaan taitanut porukka täälläkin päätyä. 

Tietenkin jos muutoin on kaupoilla ja haluaa joustoa eteen ja taakse, niin sitten tilanne ja hinta vähän tasoittuu, mun mielestä



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE1ysGIDtB0

----------


## stenu

Graveloinnin voisi esittää geometrisesti kuvaajalla, jossa on x-akselina jana maantiepyöräilystä maastopyöräilyyn ja y-akselina pyöräiltyjen matkojen pituus. Kun sellaiseen koordinaatistoon alkaa laittamaan pisteitä omien ajojen mukaan, muodostuu siitä oma gravel-kupla. Eri ihmisillä kuplien koot ja muodot voi olla varsin erilaisia, mutta kuplilla ei ole paremmuus- tai oikeammuusjärjestystä.

Tarvittaessa kuvaajaan voi lisätä vielä z-akselin, jolloin kuplasta muodostuu kolmiulotteinen. Kolmannella akselilla voi olla esimerkiksi oma taitotaso ajajana, mukana kuskattavien tavaroiden määrä, tavoiteltu ajonopeus tms.

Oma pyörä taasen kannattaa speksata suunnilleen niin, että vastaavilla asteikoilla se sijoittuu jonnekin sinne melko keskelle oman kuplan sisään. Mitä pienempi kupla on, sitä helpompaa myös speksaaminen on ja ainakin sitä vähemmän joutuu tekemään kompromisseja suhteessa omiin käyttötarpeisiinsa. Jos kupla on iso ja haluaa painottaa pyörän ominaisuuksia johonkin suuntaan, pistettä voi siirtää lähemmäksi kuplan jotain reunaa, mutta tuskin kannattaa viedä sitä ainakaan kovin paljoa kuplan ulkopuolelle.

Ja tähän voikin päättää tämän topicin  :Hymy:

----------


## Arosusi

> Oma pyörä taasen kannattaa speksata suunnilleen niin, että vastaavilla asteikoilla se sijoittuu jonnekin sinne melko keskelle oman kuplan sisään.



Suunnilleen noin omissa pyörissä voimansiirron ja renkaat on speksattu. Käyttänyt (noin) 90 % sääntöä. Jos lenkillä alamäessä välitykset loppuu niin ei haittaa kun vastaavasti 90% välitykset on optimaaliset. Ja samoin mielummin tunkkaa pari mäkeä kesässä kuin ajaa overkill renkailla  tai pitää lyhyttä välitystä varalla. Mutta niin kuin sanoit, jokainen tehkööt itselle parhaan ratkaisun.

PS Tuskin päättyy topic!

----------


## JackOja

Nyt selvisi mistä on kysymys.

Shimanon lähettämässä spostissa sanotaan: "_Hei Jukka, Gravel on tutkimusmatkailua. Siinä on kyse uusiin paikkoihin, maisemiin ja myös omiin rajoihin tutustumisesta..._"

Naulan kantaan! Jos ette aja hiekkatiepyörillänne em. ideologiaa toteuttaen teette asiaa väärin.

----------


## HeZaH

> Nyt selvisi mistä on kysymys.
> 
> Shimanon lähettämässä spostissa sanotaan: "_Hei Jukka, Gravel on tutkimusmatkailua. Siinä on kyse uusiin paikkoihin, maisemiin ja myös omiin rajoihin tutustumisesta..._"
> 
> Naulan kantaan! Jos ette aja hiekkatiepyörillänne em. ideologiaa toteuttaen teette asiaa väärin.



_"Oletko aina ajanut pyörälläsi väärin? Tässä opas, miten pyöräilet oikein"_

----------


## paaton

> Nyt selvisi mistä on kysymys.
> 
> Shimanon lähettämässä spostissa sanotaan: "_Hei Jukka, Gravel on tutkimusmatkailua. Siinä on kyse uusiin paikkoihin, maisemiin ja myös omiin rajoihin tutustumisesta..._"
> 
> Naulan kantaan! Jos ette aja hiekkatiepyörillänne em. ideologiaa toteuttaen teette asiaa väärin.



Jep! Ja tuon vuoksi vaihtelenkin yleensä tässä kohtaa alle karkeaa nappulaa. Eli unohdetaa lenkin 90% osuus ja panostetaan siihen hauskempaan 10% eli niihin mukavan mutaisiin ja upottaviin polkuihin!

----------


## JKO17

Tuollaisia Unbound  2022 tutkimusmatkailupyöriä tuli vastaan.

https://esmtb.com/10-bicis-de-la-unbound-gravel-2022/

Tuttuja merkkejä pääosin pienillä aeromausteilla ja/ tai agressiivisella ohjaamolla
mm. Grizl, 3T, Crux, Santa Cruz, Checkpoint
Pinarellokin näyttää musta/ruskea-kultaisena yllättävän hyvältä.

Barrin ja Pron rinkula ohjaamossa aika neutraalin näköinen  mutta  Checkpointin aerobar hyppää kyllä silmille pahasti.

----------


## nure

"Tutkimusmatkapyörä", onhan siitä aikaakin kun luotu uusi pyöräkategoria...

----------


## nure

JKO, tarkoitat varmaankin Farr...

----------


## moukari

> "Tutkimusmatkapyörä", onhan siitä aikaakin kun luotu uusi pyöräkategoria...



Minä olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että gravel-pyörää tulisi kutsua murtomaapyöräksi.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Murtomaapyöriä on ollut jo kauan ennen kuin joku keksi typerän gravellin.

----------


## nure

Jos nimi on vieraskielinen niin uppoaa paremmin tälläisiin takametsien henkilöihin... 
Siis sovitaanko että kysytäänpä kielitoimistolta että onko tuo Murtomaa gravelin oikea versio?

----------


## JackOja

Totanoin, murtomaa on ainakin ennen ollut cross countrya, eli XC:tä. Pyöräilyssä ja hiihdossa.

Väitän, että melko harva ajaa hiekka_tie_pyörällään "maastossa".

----------


## JKO17

Kielitoimiston sanakirja antoi tämän vastauksen.
(maastopyöräily on jo varattu, ja ei oikein sovi kuten em. todettu)



murtomaa


TAIVUTUS 
urh. pinnanmuodostukseltaan vaihteleva maasto; yhdyssanojen alkuosana paremmin: maasto-.

----------


## Marsusram

Käyttötarkoitus (explore) voi kaikilla pyörillä olla sama, mutta rengastus asettaa alustan kanssa rajoituksia.
Maantiepyörillä ajetaan pääosin päällystetyillä reiteillä.
Gravelille päällystämätönkin käy, mutta kivikkojuurakkopoluille ei ole asiaa.
Maastopyörällä pääsee maastossakin, mutta karkeat renkaat tekevät asfalttiajosta tympeää.
Talvella maantiepyörä on trainerilla, gravel auratuilla reiteillä ja maasturi kantavilla poluilla.

-Murtomaa  hiihdossa sisältää mäkiä, ylös alas. On tasamaan verrokki (joka siis pellolla tai jäällä). Tai mäenlaskun (painovoima tuo alas)

----------


## navajokoira

Eikös murtomaa eli cross country pyöräilyssä ole perinteisesti cyclocrossia  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Eikös murtomaa eli cross country pyöräilyssä ole perinteisesti cyclocrossia



No ei. Cross Country on maastopyöräilyä.

----------


## navajokoira

Sana ”perinteisesti” oli tossa viestissä aika oleellinen.
https://youtu.be/JaXWxWoTKZo

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Cyclocrossi on perinteisesti puistoissa jne. rakennetuissa ympäristöissä tapahtuvaa toimintaa. Ei mitään tekemistä murtomaan kanssa.

----------


## navajokoira

Mistä sä luulet että se cross cyclocrossissa tulee?

----------


## miz

> Mistä sä luulet että se cross cyclocrossissa tulee?



Tietty krossaamisesta, me ainakin krossailtiin lapsina fillareilla jo 40 vuotta sitten.

----------


## Hower

Jaa. Jos termeistä väännetään niin mitä se gravel grinding oikeasti on?
"Grindaaminen on yhdyntä tapa jossa miehen penis hieroo naisen vaginaa joko vaatteet päällä tai ilman. Mukava tapa harrastaa seksiä jos on ongelmia vaginan "tiukkuuden" kanssa."
Urbaanisanakirjasta...

----------


## Teemu H

^no niin, saatiin tämäkin topic poistoon... 

Mutta 3T Exploro:n nimi osuu minusta asian ytimeen. Sillä voi _painaa_ äxceetäkin, kunhan _kumi_ on tarpeeksi _paksu_. 

Eli hyväksyn murtomaan  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## hitlike

> ^no niin, saatiin tämäkin topic poistoon... 
> 
> Mutta 3T Exploro:n nimi osuu minusta asian ytimeen. Sillä voi _painaa_ äxceetäkin, kunhan _kumi_ on tarpeeksi _paksu_. 
> 
> Eli hyväksyn murtomaan



Jumaliste en oo ikinä tajunnut aikaisemmin että luonnollinen suomennos XC bikelle on murtomaapyörä.

----------


## stenu

> Mistä sä luulet että se cross cyclocrossissa tulee?



Enpä muuten olekaan miettinyt tota, mutta juontaisko se tosiaan siitä, että alunperin krossikisoissa ajettiin kilpaa kohti horisontissa pilkottavaa naapurikaupungin kirkontornia?

Gran Fondossa on pitkä stoori divergestä. Ehkä pitäisi muuttaa toi mun sigu muotoon ”Riding a Specialized STR bike, I tell you, is the closest thing to flying without leaving the planet”  :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Stigmata 58                                      Grizl L                            3T 58                            Crux   58                      Checkpoint 58















SC Stigmata
Grizl
3T
Crux
Checkpoint

Reach
17mm shorter
409
21mm shorter
4mm shorter
18mm shorter

Stack
4mm higher
605
1mm lower
7mm lower
4mm higher






















Head Angle
0,5° slacker
72.5
same
0,25° slacker
0,2° slacker

Seat Angle
same
73.5
1,0° slacker
same
0,5° slacker

Head Tube
21mm taller
164
37mm taller
3mm taller
7mm taller

Chainstay
10mm shorter
435
16mm shorter
10mm shorter
10mm shorter

Wheelbase
16mm shorter
1050
26mm shorter
5mm shorter
18mm shorter















BB Drop
70
75
75
72
74




Ohessa muutama Unbound 2022 Gravelpyörän geometria. Oikeastaan ne mitä edellisessä postauksessani oli ja jotka samalla on olleet oman mahdollisen uuden pyörän/rungon kiinnostuksen kohteena. 

Stigmata, 3T ja Checkpoint aika samasta muotista, sekä Grizl ja Crux keskenään
Kaikkiin noihin saa saman ajoasennon, yksinkertaistettuna niin että Grizl ja Crux vaativat vain 2 cm lyhyemmän stemmin.
Grizl ja Crux edestä siis sen pari senttiä pitempiä/yläputkea/reachia on venytetty sen verran. Tällä vaikutusta akseliväliin ja etuosan pituuteen, pitäisi olla hieman vakaampi mutta ei sitten niin ketterä?

Jos nuo pyörät laittaa samoilla komponenteilla, niin onko niissä sitten kauheasti eroa jossain "epämääräisessä" normigravelissa, vai kumuloituuko pienet erot niin että lopputulokset on kovin erilaisia.

Stigmataa luonnehdittiin jossain parhaaksi gravel cyclocrossiksi, johtuneeko BB dropista ja lyhyemmästä akselivälistä

Tämä kaikki siis kysymyksen muodossa, kun itsellä ei oikein tietoa miten nuo eri mitat vaikuttaa

Santa Cruz Stigmata 3
2020: 58
Canyon Grizl CF SL8
2021: L
3t Exploro Ultra
2022: 58
Specialized Crux
2022: 58
Trek Checkpoint SL 7
2021: 58 cm

----------


## paaton

Niin ja sitten useammassa pyörässä on vielä valittavaa kahden eri koon välillä. 

Noita pitäisi päästä koeajamaan ja vielä säädettynä omiin mittoihin, jos siis uskoo jotain eroja löytyvän.
 Käytännössä ei pysty koeajamaan edes kahta eri kokoa samasta rungosta samalla stack/reach setupilla, eli parempi ostaa vaan se mikä näyttää hyvältä  :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Juu, iso JOS ostaisin niin grizl  tai crux runkosettinä. Grizl jos saisin sen Stetinan punaisena.

Tässä oli myös se ajatus, että kaikki nuo oli Unboundissa  ja ihan hyvillä sijoilla (toki  kuskillakin merkitystä), ja siinä on kuitenkin aika erillä lailla meidän kategorisoimia pyöriä:
cyclocross tyyppinen gravel, aerogravel, kevytgravel, yleisgravel ja bikepacking gravel.

Kun noihin laittaa ohjaamon aeroksi, niin niistä kaikista tulee aero-racegraveleita

----------


## miz

Ensin toitotetaan vuosia miten se runko on pyörän sielu ja kaikki muu on toisarvoista ja muutettavissa.
Ja nyt tanko määrittelee pyörän, ei rungosta ja geometriasta sen enempää?

Ei pysy perässä enää  :Leveä hymy: 

Noista yllämainituista pyöristä varmaan kaikki on hyviä pelejä, se paljon pureskeltu spessu heiluvalla satulatolpalla taas on ihan kauhea värkki.

----------


## paaton

> Ensin toitotetaan vuosia miten se runko on pyörän sielu ja kaikki muu on toisarvoista ja muutettavissa.
> Ja nyt tanko määrittelee pyörän, ei rungosta ja geometriasta sen enempää?
> 
> Ei pysy perässä enää 
> 
> Noista yllämainituista pyöristä varmaan kaikki on hyviä pelejä, se paljon pureskeltu spessu heiluvalla satulatolpalla taas on ihan kauhea värkki.



Se on Nuren toitotusta. Mun mielestä rungolla ei ole pahastikkaan muuta merkitystä kuin itseä sillä hetkellä mielyttävät speksit ja että siihen saa rakennettua haluamansa geon. Niin ja mahdollisimman jäykkä  :Hymy:

----------


## jalkkis

^ No sit vaan alumiinirunkoa ja -keulaa, niin saa jäykän?

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

> Stigmataa luonnehdittiin jossain parhaaksi gravel cyclocrossiksi, johtuneeko BB dropista ja lyhyemmästä akselivälistä



Kiva tolla 54-kokoisella ainakin on ajaa 33 mm tassuillakin ja hyvin kulkee setämiehen alla nauhojen välissäkin tämänpäiväisen perusteella, vaikka pienemmän geo onkin piirun verran vähemmän ”cx” (ohjauskulma -0,5 astetta, rake +5 mm, bb drop + 2 mm).

----------


## paaton

> ^ No sit vaan alumiinirunkoa ja -keulaa, niin saa jäykän?
> 
> Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jäykkä ja kova on eri juttuja. Mulla on kyllä alurunkoinen fillari toisena, eikä se tosiaankaan ole jäykkä keskiön seudulta.

----------


## jutei

> Käyttötarkoitus (explore) voi kaikilla pyörillä olla sama, mutta rengastus asettaa alustan kanssa rajoituksia.
> Maantiepyörillä ajetaan pääosin päällystetyillä reiteillä.
> Gravelille päällystämätönkin käy, mutta kivikkojuurakkopoluille ei ole asiaa.
> Maastopyörällä pääsee maastossakin, mutta karkeat renkaat tekevät asfalttiajosta tympeää.
> Talvella maantiepyörä on trainerilla, gravel auratuilla reiteillä ja maasturi kantavilla poluilla.
> 
> -Murtomaa  hiihdossa sisältää mäkiä, ylös alas. On tasamaan verrokki (joka siis pellolla tai jäällä). Tai mäenlaskun (painovoima tuo alas)

----------


## JKO17

^^ nyt on sävysävyyn. pyörä ja nauhat. Oliko sinulla tietoa mistä luotettavasta paikasta Stigmatan runkoja voisi katselle.


Sellainen mielikuva minulla on syntynyt, että ihan muutamaa poikkeusta lukuun ottamatta gravelepyörän sopivuus tällä x- akselilla kevyt gravel-vaativa gravel  ainakin vielä tehdään pääosin renkailla eikä rungon geometrialla. Konsepti että vähän pidennetään endurancen geometriaa, eli taka-akseli taaksepäin 1 -2 cm  ja keulakulmaa asteen loivemmaksi (ja mahdollisesti yläputkea 1-2 cm pidemmäksi) on ilmeisen käytetty systeemi. Tai sitten tehdään "vanhaan cyclogeometriaan" pieniä muutoksia

Sitten kun renkaiden lisäksi säädetään vaihteisto sopivaksi ja lisätään kiinnikkeitä tarpeellinen määrä, niin siinä se taitaa olla.
Ja ehkä lisätään päälle aero tms. muotoilua.

Nopeasti ei tule mieleen kuin BMC Urs näistä isoista  merkeistä, joka suunniteltu myös sinne mtb-maaston rajalle ja ehkä uusi Diverge, muut sitten aika samassa kategoriassa
Kaius taas sellainen, jossa lähtökohta on maantiekisapyörä eli se taitaa olla muita matalampi ja samalla pitkä.

lisäys: varmasti rungoissa on muutenkin eroja, materiaalit ja miten niitä on käytetty jne... Itselle tekisi mieli päästä ajamaan Cruxin pro versiota ja omaa pyörääni peräkkäin, minkälaisia eroja niissä itse huomaisin

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mistä sä luulet että se cross cyclocrossissa tulee?



Osallistujien pitää olla ristiinpukeutujia?

----------


## stenu

^^ Eipä runkoja taida olla kuin Briteissä ja kompliittienkin hinnat pompsahti viime vuodesta.

Mä en luopuisi lyhyestä takapäästä, mutta Stgmata voisi olla sentin pitempi, niin se olisi minusta parempi ja toimisi vielä riittävän kelvollisesti krossipyörän korvikkeenakin. Noin muuten se kyllä ansaitsisi quiver killer -tittelin, koska se on kiva ajaa kevyellä bike packing -varustuksella kuormattunakin.

----------


## JKO17

Tämä oli sellainen viime hetken tarkistus. Katsoin myös itse että Briteistä löytyy ja mantereelta kompliitteja mm. bike24.
Noin 2.700 ilmoitettu/arvioitu eurohinta rungolle.

----------


## Pox

Heittäkääs vinkkiä. Ganyonin Grail tulossa. Oma pituus 172,5 cm ja jalan sisämitta 81 cm.

Canyon antaa omalla laskurillaan runkokooksi XS tai S. Jos pistän 172 cm niin XS ja 173 cm niin tulee S. Eli olen aivan rajalla suosituksen suhteen. Mennäkö kummalla rungolla?

Rengaskokokin muuttuu vielä tuossa välissä 27,5 " ---> 28 ", mutta lieneekö sillä merkitystä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

En ole vajaakoon rengasvalikoimaan perehtynyt, mutta voi olla heikompi kuin 700c luokassa.

----------


## Aakoo

^^En osaa koosta sanoa, kun jalkaa kuitenkin on niin tuleeko XS aika paljon droppia? Mutta rengaskoko on merkittävä asia, 28" on paljon parempi valikoima kumeja.

----------


## #78

> Heittäkääs vinkkiä. Ganyonin Grail tulossa. Oma pituus 172,5 cm ja jalan sisämitta 81 cm.
> 
> Canyon antaa omalla laskurillaan runkokooksi XS tai S. Jos pistän 172 cm niin XS ja 173 cm niin tulee S. Eli olen aivan rajalla suosituksen suhteen. Mennäkö kummalla rungolla?
> 
> Rengaskokokin muuttuu vielä tuossa välissä 27,5 " ---> 28 ", mutta lieneekö sillä merkitystä.



Etenkin kun olet grailiin päätynyt niin juuri renkaan takia S

----------


## Pox

Jep, tuota rengashommaa itsekin eniten asiassa mietin. S-kokoon minä aiemminkin päädyin, mutta aloin koittaa tänään laskuriin missä raja menee ja menikin aivan lähellä. Eli, pysytään "ässässä". Kiitokset varmistuksesta.

----------


## nure

^Periaatteessa pienempi riskittömämpi kuin liian suuri. Mutta joskus kun rajoilla mennään niin ei tiettyyn pyörään kannata takertua varsinkaan kun ei kyse mistään ylivoimaisesti paremmasta mallista.

----------


## Teemu

Katsomatta pyörän geometriaa tuntuu hurjalta, että 172,5cm pituinen menisi xs-kokoisella. Itse 175cm mitassa menen suoraan M-kokoon. Siitä päädyn joskus valitsemaan L:n, mutta en vielä koskaan S:a.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

^Canyonit on isoja.

----------


## nure

^Jos kysyjällä kokemusta jostain vastaavasta pyörästä niin geometrioita voi aina vertailla. Itse esimerkiksi koonnut kolme viimeistä maantiepyörää vertaillen runkojen mittoja aina edelliseen ja löytänyt kyllä sopivat.
Itse 180cm ja ei kyllä ole ollut tarvetta L kokoista hankkia, M/52/54cm olleet aivan passeleita.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Niin se olisikin erikoista, jos isosta rungosta hankkisi L:n kun muuten ajaa M:llä.

----------


## nure

Ja kannattaa miettiä niinkin "epäolennaista" mittaa kuin standover, M kokoisessa 808mm joten helposti haarat jo hankaa.

----------


## Pox

Nuo Canyonin rungot on laskurin mukaan isoja, kuten ylempänä todettu. Esim oma läski on Spessun ja se on M-kokoa joka on juuri passeli. Maantiekiiturin rungon kokoa en edes muista.

Mutta, luultavasti menen tuolla S-koon rungolla. Katsoo nyt miten niitä tippuu myyntiin talven aikana uutena/käytettynä. Vaikkakin, vähän tuo häiritsee että pituuteni on juuri siinä rajalla. Missään kun noita ei käsittääkseni pääse koeajamaan, niin on siitä paha hakea pohjaa päätökselle.

Kuiturunko tulossa ja mielellään Di2 tai eTap. 1x tai 2x, toisaalta läskissä 1x, niin sen yksinkertaisuus houkuttaa, mutta jossain vaiheessa on kärryn osto ollut mielessä, joten lisävaihteet, eli 2x ei haittaisi. Kiinnityksestä akseliin en ole murehtinut, joka laitteeseen vaan viimeistään sorvilla tehtyä mitä tarvitaan, eikä tuo kärry nyt muutenkaan ole vielä hankinnassa. Grizl myös kiikarissa, mutta haen enemmän kyllä sorateille pyörää, joten sillä olen mennyt Grail edellä.

----------


## JKO17

Pari huomiota 

- XS vs S; muuttuu rengaskoko mutta myös akseliväli aika paljon. XS näyttäisi aika paljon pienemmältä pyörältä
- Grail CF; ohjaamo liikkuu vaan 15 mm ylös-alas suuntaa, ja ohjaamo yhtenäinen

Canyonilta ostetun uuden voi palauttaa.  Käytetyn koeajossa kannattaa olla tarkkana koon suhteen kun koeajo tahtoo yleensä olla sellainen kevyt polkaisu, ja tuota CF Grailia on vaikea säätää jälkeenpäin


lisäys: Grizl S näin mutuna olisi turvallisin pyörä koon suhteen, tolppaa on näkyvissä todennäköisesti riittävästi ja stemmillä, korotuspaloilla ja tangolla voi pelata pituutta ja korkeutta paljon

----------


## #78

Saakohan muuten grx kampiin sisäpuolelle isompaa ratasta? 48/31 on minusta ikävän iso pudotus.

----------


## ViP

Sain nykyisestä Canyonista sen verta hyvän ostotarjouksen, että piti laittaa uutta runkoa tilaukseen. Valinta osui ihka aitoon kiinalaiseen, kun geometria ja muut speksit osui kohdilleen. Suht. matala keula (565mm stack ja 383mm reach), muuten geometria aika peruskamaa. Rengastilaa on tosin aika reippaasti (53mm 700c kiekoilla). Kiinteät kiinnikkeet lokareille ja lisäksi jotain kiinnityspaikkoja rungossa ja haarukassa. Eikä edes pahan näköinen.

Hinta, ykköskriteeri, oli ihan kohtuullinen 1300€ ohjaustangon kanssa. Ei oo sielukas italialainen tai artesaanin valmistama titaaniraketti, mutta toisaalta tällä kehtaa ryskätä ja rymytä, eikä pienet naarmut harmita. Toimitusaika on tosin kaksi kuukautta, mutta aasialaistahan kannattaa odottaa?

----------


## paaton

Linkkiä? Keskiö näyttää leveältä, eli ei varmaan ole BSA? Tuleeko stonga mukana?

Edit: Tuossahan tuo.

https://www.yoeleobike.com/products/...avel-frame-g21

----------


## JKO17

Siistin näköinen pyörä rungoltaan. BB droppia on aika paljon 79 mm, mutta kuitenkin siellä Diverge tasolla.

Täytyy kyllä myöntää että piti käydä katsomassa netistä toisella värillä ja gravelrenkailla, kun kuvan väri ja rengastus vähän hankaloitti mielipiteen muodostamista

tai no ainakin ensisilmäyksellä tuo näytti aika road setupilta

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Grizl myös kiikarissa, mutta haen enemmän kyllä sorateille pyörää, joten sillä olen mennyt Grail edellä.



Mulla on Grizli. Se kyllä toimii sorateillä IMO loistavasti. En näe syytä tuon takia mennä Grail edellä.

----------


## Pox

> Mulla on Grizli. Se kyllä toimii sorateillä IMO loistavasti. En näe syytä tuon takia mennä Grail edellä.



 Rengastus Grailissa valmiina omaan käyttöön passelimpi. Sinällään ei muuta merkitystä kumpi.

----------


## ViP

^^ Joo kuva ei siis ole omasta pyörästä  :Leveä hymy:  Aika nihkeästi kuvia saatavilla interwebissä

----------


## paaton

Tilasitko Vip tuon ilman tankoa? D-shape tolppa ja integroitu hytti ehkä ainoat mitkä ahdistaa kiinanrungoissa.

 Tiedä miten nätisti tuohon normi stemmi istuu ja saako tolppaa helposti jos sattuu kaatuilemaan.

----------


## moukari

> Sain nykyisestä Canyonista sen verta hyvän ostotarjouksen, että piti laittaa uutta runkoa tilaukseen. Valinta osui ihka aitoon kiinalaiseen, kun geometria ja muut speksit osui kohdilleen. Suht. matala keula (565mm stack ja 383mm reach), muuten geometria aika peruskamaa. Rengastilaa on tosin aika reippaasti (53mm 700c kiekoilla). Kiinteät kiinnikkeet lokareille ja lisäksi jotain kiinnityspaikkoja rungossa ja haarukassa. Eikä edes pahan näköinen.
> 
> Hinta, ykköskriteeri, oli ihan kohtuullinen 1300€ ohjaustangon kanssa. Ei oo sielukas italialainen tai artesaanin valmistama titaaniraketti, mutta toisaalta tällä kehtaa ryskätä ja rymytä, eikä pienet naarmut harmita. Toimitusaika on tosin kaksi kuukautta, mutta aasialaistahan kannattaa odottaa?



Tästä sitten kokemuksia, kun saat ajoon. Hyvät speksit tuossa. Mä olen harkinnut tuota seuraavaksi rungoksi sitten, jos Carbonda antautuu joskus.

----------


## JKO17

> Mulla on Grizli. Se kyllä toimii sorateillä IMO loistavasti. En näe syytä tuon takia mennä Grail edellä.



Samaa mieltä. Oikeastaan hiilari Grailiin kannattaa minun mielestä mennä vain ulkonäön takia, jos siis pitää siitä. Voi olla että jotkut kompliitit myös sopivat ostajalle hinnan ja speksien osalta nappiin. Renkaat on kohtuullisen halpaa kulutustavaraa, että sitä en pitäisi merkittävänä seikkana.
Grizlin puolesta puhuu rengastila ja mun mielestä myös ohjaamo.  Grailin runko on minusta myös hyvän näköinen mutta ohjaamo ei. Mielipideasioita

----------


## ViP

Tilasin sillä Yoeleon omalla integroidulla hytillä 40cm leveänä. Jarruletkut menee kokonaan piilossa, niin en tiedä, miten toisen valmistajan hytti olisi tohon istunut. Perus 27,2mm pyöreä satulatolppa olisi tosiaan ollut parempi, mutta minkäs teet. 

Asiakaspalvelu on kyllä ollut hyvää tähän asti. Satulatolpan sai vaihdettua 0-setback ja ovaalikiskoversioon ilman mitään lisäkuluja ja muutenkin kaikki vastaukset on tullut alle vuorokaudessa. Muuan saksalaisen valmistajan pyörissä pitää erilaiset ohjaamot ja satulatolpat ostaa erikseen  :Hymy: 

^^ Ja joo, pistän kuvia ja ensivaikutelmia, jahka toi joskus joulun paikkeilla kotiutuu.

----------


## nure

Eihän tuossa kinuskissa sen kummempaa vikaa varmaan, väristä tietysti voi olla montaa mieltä. Noita integroituja ohjaamoja kyllä vastustan, itse koonnut viimeksi kolme maantiepyörää ja kahteen täytynyt stemmi vaihtaa parin viikon ajon jälkeen ja yksi olennainen tapa itsellä on, kun kahvat asennettu niin lopullista asentoa/ kulmaa haen tankoa kääntäen ylös/alas hakien parhaan asennon. Samoin kun talvella ei maantietangolla ajele niin keväällä aloittaessa aina asentoa säädellään. Mutta jokainen tavallaan, tyylikkäitä nuo tietenkin ovat...

----------


## paaton

> ... ja yksi olennainen tapa itsellä on, kun kahvat asennettu niin lopullista asentoa/ kulmaa haen tankoa kääntäen ylös/alas hakien parhaan asennon. Samoin kun talvella ei maantietangolla ajele niin keväällä aloittaessa aina asentoa säädellään. Mutta jokainen tavallaan, tyylikkäitä nuo tietenkin ovat...



No tuohan on niin väärä tapa kuin vaan voi. Vain nöösit  :Hymy:  säätää ohjaamoa noin. 

Dropit pitää pysyä oikeassa asennossa. Noin ne menee metsään ja kauas.

----------


## Bomb

Prkl. Unohdin ettei mobiilissa pidä yrittää muokata viestiä... noh, rengas tai teippihaasteita itsellä vissiin. En jaksa tarinoida uudelleen.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Prkl. Unohdin ettei mobiilissa pidä yrittää muokata viestiä... noh, rengas tai teippihaasteita itsellä vissiin. En jaksa tarinoida uudelleen.



Burbbailustahan siinä kai puhutaan. Rengas on löysä vanteelle. Ei se vanteen sisäleveyden kasvattaminen välttämättä ongelmaa korjaa, paitsi että vanne/rengas-yhdistelmä voi sen jälkeen olla paremmin yhteensopiva.

----------


## Bomb

^ Heti löytyi luettavaa aiheen tiimoilta, kiitokset.

----------


## nure

Paaton, jokainen tavallaan, nöösi tai ei.

----------


## paaton

> Paaton, jokainen tavallaan, nöösi tai ei.



No joo, mutta tuo ei ole syy jättää integroitua valitsematta. Dropit on hyvä pitää paikallaan ja kääntää kahvoja.

Mutta tuossa yoleonessa voi tulla äkkiä stemmi rajoitteeksi. 110mm on pisin minkä saa 40cm tangon kanssa.

----------


## nure

^Kahvojen kääntäminen hankalaa kun tanko nauhoitettua ja millaisella kulmalla noita saa? Itse pysyn kyllä perinteisissä ja tod.näk. tuo painava kaikenlisäksi...

----------


## paaton

> ^Kahvojen kääntäminen hankalaa kun tanko nauhoitettua ja millaisella kulmalla noita saa? Itse pysyn kyllä perinteisissä ja tod.näk. tuo painava kaikenlisäksi...



Niinno sitten ei tarvitse ihmetellä, miksi alaotteelta on hankala ajaa.

----------


## Bomb

Joo'o, kai se "burppas" eilen. Pumppasin kolmeen bariin ja 4 tunnin jälkeen vaikutti yhtä täydeltä kuin pumppauksen jälkeen (en mitannut painetta, mutta ei siis havaittavasti tyhentynyt). Huomenna varmistunee, että pitääkö alkaa henkisesti valmistautua teippaushommiin. Isoimpana henkisenä jarruna on litku-sotku rengasta pois ottaessa.

----------


## paaton

> Joo'o, kai se "burppas" eilen. Pumppasin kolmeen bariin ja 4 tunnin jälkeen vaikutti yhtä täydeltä kuin pumppauksen jälkeen (en mitannut painetta, mutta ei siis havaittavasti tyhentynyt). Huomenna varmistunee, että pitääkö alkaa henkisesti valmistautua teippaushommiin. Isoimpana henkisenä jarruna on litku-sotku rengasta pois ottaessa.



Tuo ei kuulosta oikein hyvältä. Käytännössä tarkoittaa, ettei matalia paineita pysty käyttämään ja rengas saattaa tippua hyllyltä kokonaankin. Jos teipit on ehjät, niin jotain muuta rengasta vaan käyttöön.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Itselläni on pienehkö gravel kuume, aika näyttää ostanko. Mutta on minulla kysymyskin, kuinka leveän ohjaustankon olette gravel pyöräänne hankkineet. Mitenkä vertautuu maantiefillarin ohjaustankoon, sama leveys vaiko eri leveys?. Jostain luin että pykälän verran leveämpi voisi olla parempi, onko väitteelle tukea?.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

> Itselläni on pienehkö gravel kuume, aika näyttää ostanko. Mutta on minulla kysymyskin, kuinka leveän ohjaustankon olette gravel pyöräänne hankkineet. Mitenkä vertautuu maantiefillarin ohjaustankoon, sama leveys vaiko eri leveys?. Jostain luin että pykälän verran leveämpi voisi olla parempi, onko väitteelle tukea?.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sama, tai 2cm leveämpi on ok. Mulla 38 roadissa ja 40cm gravellissa. Se flare olisi tärkeämpää. Ilman sitä ei kannata enää gravelliin tankoa ottaa, eli siis alaotteen on hyvä olla yläotetta levämpi. Tuollainen tulee kyllä lähes kaikissa jo mukana. Tosin lähes kaikissa tanko on myös turhan leveä alunperin, jos on maantiepyörään tottunut.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Itselläni on pienehkö gravel kuume, aika näyttää ostanko. Mutta on minulla kysymyskin, kuinka leveän ohjaustankon olette gravel pyöräänne hankkineet. Mitenkä vertautuu maantiefillarin ohjaustankoon, sama leveys vaiko eri leveys?. Jostain luin että pykälän verran leveämpi voisi olla parempi, onko väitteelle tukea?.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Leveämpi. Toki maku- ja ajo-olosuhdeasia.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Sama, tai 2cm leveämpi on ok. Mulla 38 roadissa ja 40cm gravellissa. Se flare olisi tärkeämpää. Ilman sitä ei kannata enää gravelliin tankoa ottaa, eli siis alaotteen on hyvä olla yläotetta levämpi. Tuollainen tulee kyllä lähes kaikissa jo mukana. Tosin lähes kaikissa tanko on myös turhan leveä alunperin, jos on maantiepyörään tottunut.



Ilmeisesti vähän leveämpi tanko tuo vakautta gravelin. Tuon flaren takia mietinkin, tosin gravel fillarissa taidetaan enemmän pitää kiinni kahvoilta kuin alaotteelta ja leveämpi tanko taitaa olla rauhallisempi muutenkin maastossa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bomb

> Tuo ei kuulosta oikein hyvältä. Käytännössä tarkoittaa, ettei matalia paineita pysty käyttämään ja rengas saattaa tippua hyllyltä kokonaankin. Jos teipit on ehjät, niin jotain muuta rengasta vaan käyttöön.



Juu, seuraavan renkaan valinta on "jo käynnissä", mutta tulee usein vatvottua tällaisten kanssa tovi, joten nykyisellä on vielä ajeltava jos meinaa lenkille päästä. Ajelee vaan loput kilsat nykyisellä käyttäen vähän kovempia paineita, niin tuskin ongelmia tulee. Ellei lasketa ongelmaksi sitä, ettei persaus tykkää siitä niin paljoa kuin pehmeämmästä menosta.

Edit: Yön aikana oli mennyt käytännössä tyhjäksi, joten kyllä se jostain pikkuhilja valuttaa ilmat pellolle. Mietin melkein vakavissani Campagnolo Levante -kiekkoja tässä kohtaa, niin pääsisi kertaheitolla kaikista tulevistakin teippi-murheista eroon ainakin siksi aikaa mitä tuollaiset kuituvanteet kestää, eli käsittääkseni jos ei ihan hirveää rytkytystä ole, niin varmaan vähintään useita tuhansia ellei kymmeniä tuhansia kilometrejä. Mutta enköhän mä teippaushommiin oikeasti sitten kuitenkin päädy. Kävin pienellä about tunnin varovaisella kokeilulenkillä ja pistin lähtiessä noin 3,1bar ja ainut ongelma oli, että vainoharhaisena olin varmaan 10 kertaa ihan varma, että takarengas on taas löysä, mutta ihan hyvin oli ilmaa kotiinkin tullessa.

----------


## ViP

> Eihän tuossa kinuskissa sen kummempaa vikaa varmaan, väristä tietysti voi olla montaa mieltä. Noita integroituja ohjaamoja kyllä vastustan, itse koonnut viimeksi kolme maantiepyörää ja kahteen täytynyt stemmi vaihtaa parin viikon ajon jälkeen ja yksi olennainen tapa itsellä on, kun kahvat asennettu niin lopullista asentoa/ kulmaa haen tankoa kääntäen ylös/alas hakien parhaan asennon. Samoin kun talvella ei maantietangolla ajele niin keväällä aloittaessa aina asentoa säädellään. Mutta jokainen tavallaan, tyylikkäitä nuo tietenkin ovat...



Muutama pyörä on nyt ollut omistuksessa, joten uskoisin, että näihin perustuen tavalla osasin valita oikeat mitat. Vähän lyhyempi ja korkeampi asento kuin maantiepyörässä, mikä varmaan palvelee tässä käyttötarkoituksessa ihan hyvin. Väriksi valikoitui muuten harmaa, ei pinkki-vihreä  :Leveä hymy: 

Aspan kautta sain muuten vielä vaihdettua haarukan versioon, missä ei ole noita kiinnikepaikkoja sivuilla, mikä näyttää omaan silmään paremmalta. Plussaa tästäkin.

----------


## stenu

YT:n DH-gravel



Kuva lainattu tuolta.

----------


## Hower

Onko tässä uuden ajan ajoasento?
Ennenmuinoin foorumilla tällaisella geolla varustettuja fillareita katseltiin kauhistellen ja kameliksi haukkuen. 
Stackia tässä M-koossa on 668mm. Canyon Grizl vastaavassa S-koossa 556mm. Eroa yli 10cm.

----------


## velib

YT:n omien sivujen mukaan stack on 587mm. https://www.yt-industries.com/produc...re-3-28/#tech2
Ei erityisen korkea kun pyörässä on joustokeulakin. Onkohan tuossa jutussa ollut arvo mitattu kahvoilta tai tangon päältä?

----------


## paaton

> Onko tässä uuden ajan ajoasento?
> Ennenmuinoin foorumilla tällaisella geolla varustettuja fillareita katseltiin kauhistellen ja kameliksi haukkuen. 
> Stackia tässä M-koossa on 668mm. Canyon Grizl vastaavassa S-koossa 556mm. Eroa yli 10cm.



No jos huomasit, niin tuo on joustokeulalla. Aivan erillaiseen käyttöön tarkoitettu mitä normi gravellit. Tuolla ei venytetä maantiepyörän käyttöaikaa ja paikkaa hiekan puolelle, vaan ajellaan niitä polkuja ja siirtymät sitten hiekkatiellä.

----------


## paaton

Mutta ei kyllä oikein iske. Max rengastila vain 45mm tuollaisessa pyörässä? Pitäisi mennä helposti 2" rengasta.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Näitä marginaalimalleja tuntuu nyt tulevan, testaillaan mille on kysyntää. Tässä mielenkiintoinen artikkeli pyörästä: 

https://granfondo-cycling.com/yt-ind...r-core-4-2023/

Itse ihmettelen myös tuota hyvin rajallista rengastilaa, eteen saa 50mm. Samoin, kunnon flare tankoa huutaa. En kelpuuttaisi omiin ajoihin mutta agressiivinen maastopyöräilijä voi saada tuosta polkutykin lenkkeilyyn.

----------


## Föhn

Rouva oli kyllä varsin otettu kun kuvaa näytin. Varsinkin kun fillari tarjoaa tärskyjö vaimentamaan ihan oikeaa joustoa. Lisäksi varsin maltilliseen hintaan parannusta tulee nykyisestä max 32mm rengastilasta hitusen enemmän. Oisko tuossa nyt fillaria vähän tasaista sorabaanaa suorittavalle enemmän. Meinaan, jokunen pätkä jää  muuten ajamatta kun tärskyjen kokeminen haittaa ajelua.

----------


## paaton

Niin, vähän jännä tuo 42mm valittu koko taakse. Grizliin ja moneen muuhun menee jo 2" rengas. 

Takana ei ole kuitenkaan joustoa, eli se takarenkaan ilmatila tulee tosi äkkiä rajoitteeksi, jos reittiä vedetään normi gravellia karkeampaan maastoon. Normi jäykkäkeulaiseen tuo 42 on minusta ihan passeli koko, mutta mitä lisää keula tuo, jos takaa loppuu ilmatila kesken...

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Kyllähän se tangon tärinään tuo helpotusta, takapää vain seuraa perässä. Mutta en voi väittää mukavaksi, itsellä 42mm gravelissa ja kyllä sieltä kaikki läpi tulee vaikka paineet niin alhaalla kun 100kg kuskilla uskaltaa. 42mm rengas uppoaa muuten syyshiekkatie rallissa aika syvälle, varsinkin se peräpää..

----------


## Föhn

Rouva valittelee nimenomaan handuista. Tai no eihän se valita mutta jos toivoa saa niin … Eli siis kokee ensimmäiset tärskyt ranteisiin. Vähä leveämpää nakkiaon sitten boonusta. Ja eikä meillä nuo reitit ole mitään älyttömiä kivipalteita. Varsin maltillisiaminun mittakaavalla mut ne naiset.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Erot on loppuviimein aika pieniä, jos tuntuu että tuollaisen tarvitsee niin kyllähän vaimo kannattaa pitää tyytyväisenä. Ei muutakun kovaa ajoa ja sit saadaankin kokemuksia tänne.

----------


## Föhn

Koskaan hän ei ole perseen tärinästä oikutellut tai muuta siihen liittyvää. Hieman ihmetellen. Enemminkin miehet tuntuu kaipaamaan perseenpehmustinta. Jos satula on hyvä ja laatutoppausta luojan luomana naisen vartalossa riittää niin ruikutksen aihe on lähinnä ne terävät tärskyt etukroppaan. Varmaan tuo voi olla osaksi asentokysymyskin. YT voisi tarjota siis senkin puolesta parannusta.

----------


## paaton

Mä repesin. Pitää mennä nukkumaan.

----------


## Föhn

Ei kannata

----------


## JKO17

:Hymy:  erilaisista tärinöista ja vaimennuksista huolimatta tai niistä johtuen, tuo YT saattaakin sopia aika monelle hyväksi yleispyöräksi

Se on hyvän näköinen, kilpailukykyinen hinta ja siinä oleva idea ja toteutus pystymmästä ajoasennosta ja etujousituksesta tuonee mukavuutta ja myös varmuutta  ajamiseen maastosta huolimatta

----------


## HeZaH

Kiinnostaisi päästä joskus koeajamaan. Näkisi, miten oikeasti toimisi sekalaisessa ajossa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ymmärrän ton pyörän, mutta sitä en ymmärrä miksi tollaiseen on pitänyt jotain aeromuotoilua hakea satulaputkeen. Turhaan vaan vie tilaa takarenkaalta ja kunnon lokarit sitten 404.

----------


## bike futurist

> Ymmärrän ton pyörän, mutta sitä en ymmärrä miksi tollaiseen on pitänyt jotain aeromuotoilua hakea satulaputkeen. Turhaan vaan vie tilaa takarenkaalta ja kunnon lokarit sitten 404.



tuo putkien väliin kasvava iholaskosmainen muotoilu satulaputkessa itseäkin tökkii.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/bi...t-ride-review/

Lyhyt ajorevikka YT:stä.

----------


## JKO17

^ sama youtubeksi; eli artikkelin kirjoittaja Ben Delaney tehnyt omalle kanavalleen tästä videon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy0rSqhTyrw

itsellä jäi tallaisia mieleen

- alamäkiorientoitunut
- pysty ajoasento, tulee mielellään mentyä dropeille
- keulakulma 69  ja yhdistettynä pitkään runkoon ja lyhyeen stemmiin 70 mm on alamäissä luottamusta herättävä
- tuntuu ihan ht mtb:ltä monissa tilanteissa
-kiipeää yllättävän hyvin, 75 asteen satulaputki tuo ylämäissä painopistettä hyvin keskiön päälle
- koeajossa dropper post, joka perinteisesti vie mukavuutta/satulatolpan joustoa
-tässä ilmeisesti toptuben ja satulaputken rakenteella saatu ihan mukava jousto,  8 millin luokkaa satulaan
- jousituksen lukitus hyvä juttu
-  pyörä oikein hyvä "singletrackeilla" verrattuna normigraveliin, mutta jos ajaa paljon niitä niin miksi ei mtb, tämä kysymys määrittelee ehkä tälläisen pyörän käyttölimiitin
- hinta kohdallaan ja paino myös vaikka weightweenies palkintoja ei voiteta


-

----------


## paaton

> Ymmärrän ton pyörän, mutta sitä en ymmärrä miksi tollaiseen on pitänyt jotain aeromuotoilua hakea satulaputkeen. Turhaan vaan vie tilaa takarenkaalta ja kunnon lokarit sitten 404.



Joo. Ihan hölmöä. Mieluummin olisi haettu se 50mm rengastila. Muutenkin on tosi jees, jos sen täyspitkän lokarin saisi tuonne satulaputken alaosaan kiinni.

----------


## arctic biker

jos sen täyspitkän lokarin saisi @paaton Muistanko oikein että joskus lokarit oli foorumilla ehdoton nogo? Nimimerkillä jos pyörään suinkin saa sitten 60-luvulta alkaen.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Muutenkin on tosi jees, jos sen täyspitkän lokarin saisi tuonne satulaputken alaosaan kiinni.



Joo se sais tulla keskiöön asti. Grizlissä vähän ärsyttää että se kiinnityspiste on jätetty niin korkealle. Eipä tuolla muuta väliä, mutta voimansiirto vois pysyä vähän puhtaampana.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Ovat ehkä YT:llä käyneet vakoilemassa mun lokariviritelmää:

(Suojaa hyvin edessä alemman laakerin ja takana voimansiirtoa. Satulaa ja persettä suojaa läskipyörän asssaver. Molemmat kiinni nippusiteillä)

----------


## paaton

Joo, noin se saisikin olla, mutta yt:ssähän ei tule loksua seatstay linjan alapuolelle ollenkaan. Eli jalkoja ja voimansiirtoa ei suojata. Tuo on just se typeryys esim 3t aerogravellissa, eli takaa lokaria ei saa riittävän alas.

----------


## JKO17

Voisiko tuo satulaputken kaari olla/toimia lokarin jatkeena.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

^ei se ole riittävän leveä, mutta onhan se niinkin ettei näitä vehkeitä suunnitella tämän katajaisen kansan edustajien marraskuun pimeydessä ajamia rospuuttolenkkejä varten.

----------


## paaton

> ^ei se ole riittävän leveä, mutta onhan se niinkin ettei näitä vehkeitä suunnitella tämän katajaisen kansan edustajien marraskuun pimeydessä ajamia rospuuttolenkkejä varten.



Eikä talvelle. Frendien explorojen pätkityt muovilokarit pitävät hauskaa ääntä, kun tuonne väliin keräytyy takarenkaan nostattamaa räntää.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Joo saa nähdä. Ahdas on tuo Canyonin Grizliin myymien lokarienkin sovitus, vaikka takana ei ole kuin 40mm kumi.

----------


## paaton

> Joo saa nähdä. Ahdas on tuo Canyonin Grizliin myymien lokarienkin sovitus, vaikka takana ei ole kuin 40mm kumi.



Niin se ongelma tulee siitä, että lumi tarttuu tuonne satulaputken muotoihin kiinni ja sitten nostaa sen muovisen lokarin pään renkaaseen. Jos se loksu on siellä omalla paikallaan tiukasti kiinni, niin ainakaan minulla ei ole ollut mitään ongelmia. Ei se lumi siis sinne lokarin sisään ole tarttunut.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Itse olen lähinnä huolissani sen lumen poistumisesta sieltä välistä. Kokemusta on siitäkin ettei rengas pyöri kunnolla sen takia, kun pakkaantunutta lunta on lokarin välissä. No saa nähdä paljonko gravelilla tulee ajettua talvella.

----------


## JKO17

Täydennetään tuota listaa vielä painoilla.
Nämä joko valmistajan ilmoittamia tai jossain ww-sivuilla tai muualla kohtuullisen luotettavasti punnittuja (kuva ja puntarityyppisesti).
Vähän erilaisilla maalauksilla ja jossain saattaa olla pienosia mukana, mutta painoerot kuitenkin rungon osalta varsin maltillisia grammojen suhteen vaikka prosentuaaliset ero on suuria. Eli ne isot erot syntyy sitten kaikkien osien kokonaisuudesta. 
Kun noita katsoo niin S-works Crux kevyin ja sellainen 1200 gramman kokonaispaino 54:lle koolle voisi olla "odotettavissa"
Painavimmat n. 1700 g
1500-1600 g sellainen normaali kevyt.
Näissähän on sitten myös aika erityyppisiä pyöriä rungoiltaan, kapeaa putkirunkoista,  aeromuotoilua ja siltä väliltä joka vaikuttaa materiaalin määriin





Hinnat on noin hintoja                                                   Paino                                                                     
Carbonda 800;                                                                1.225  + 550 (54)      punnittu, malli 696
Yoeleo     1.300;                                                                  1.264  +479 (56)       punnittu              
Canyon Grizl CF 1.800; 1.050+430 (M)         CFX  950 +430 (M) , valmistajan ilmoittama
Aspero 2.500;                                                                 1.100 +460 (56)        valmistajan ilmoittama
SC Stigmata ;                                                                 2.600                                                         1.178 + 471 (56)       punnittu
Checkpoint 2.800 -
3 t:t 3.200 ;                                                                   1050-1150 + 400      valmistajan ilmoittama (koosta riippuen)
Crux 3400;                                                                       880 +400   (56)        punnittu, valmistajan ilmoittama 825
Aspero 5 4.000;                                                                990 +375     (56)      valmistajan ilmoittama
Cervelo r5 RX 4.700-
Wilier 4.700;                                                                     950+415                 valmistajan ilmoittama
S-works Crux 5.100;                                                          780+400      (54)          punnittuja ww valmistajan ilmoittama 725
Factor Ostro Gravel 5.700;                                                 913+490      (54)     valmistajan ilmoittama       
Diverge STR 6.000-

----------


## stenu

Uskaltaiskohan tommosen Easton EC90 ALX -tangon kanssa ajaa myös kevyttä trailijumppaa ja cyclocrossia vai onkohan se liian heppoinen sellaseen käyttöön 80 kg kuskille? Muoto olisi juuri sellainen, mitä haluaisin. Flarea jonkin verran, mutta ei liikaa niin, että 44-senttisen tangon droppien maksimileveys pysyisi sen verran lähellä 50 senttiä, että sillä kehtaisi ajaa Helcx:ssäkin. Olisko siis kenelläkään omakohtaista kokemusta tommosesta.

----------


## nure

^No miksei kestäisi, ei ainakaan mitään painorajoja ole. Nallekarkkikaupassa on muuten halvemmalla...

----------


## Pumafi

Kyllä kestää. Mulla 5 kiloa painavampana on EC70 AX kestänyt hyvin ajot kevyissä juurakoissa ja kivikoissa. Reippaat 14 tkm on nyt ajettu huoletta.

----------


## stenu

Juu en mä epäile EC70 AX:n kestävyyttä. Toi EC90 ALX (L=light) on kysymysmerkki, koska Eastonin (oletettavasti) kuvaus on tämä: the first choice for ambitious Gravel athletes and *smaller riders* looking for a handlebar of the AX series. Eastonin omilta sivuilta ei löydy enää mitään, koska tuo lienee lopetettu malli. Yhden 3T Superergo Teamin hajoitin jo. Senkin valmistus taitaa olla lopetettu. Oliskohan nykyinen Superergo LTD kestävämpi.

----------


## JKO17

Tätä olen itse katsellut. Eli Roval Terra, flare 12 astetta, painoa jotain hieman yli 200 g.
Tuo Easton on myös listalla Eastonin stemmin ja garminpidikkeen kanssa


https://www.bike24.com/p2505317.html...78&sku=1725613

----------


## nure

^Veikkaan vahvasti että nuo tangot kestää standardipainoisten kuskien käsittelyssä, HiEnd tangot on sitten taas eri juttu.

----------


## stenu

^^ Roval Terra voisi olla muuten hyvä, mutta 70 mm reach on lyhyt mulle enkä viitsisi stemmiä pidentää.

^ Valitettavasti veikkaus ei nyt auta, kun pitäisi olla jonkinmoinen varmuus. Yllättävän moni cyclocross prokin ajaa alumiinitangolla tai sitten niillä yhtenäisillä hässäköillä, joissa tangon pyörähtäminen ei ole mahdollista.

----------


## nure

^No, eipä tuo kallis kokeilu ole jos ei muuta varmuutta saa. Ajoa tietty monenlaista ja monenmoista kuskia, itsellä ainakin polkuajossa yhden kauden tuollainen Superleggaro kesti ja kuskilla sentään painoa selkeästi enemmän.

----------


## stenu

Niin tapaturmavakuutus sen maksaa, jos lenkillä murtaa leukansa. Nykymuodossaan Helcx:t voi olla vähän kysymysmerkki, että katsooko vakuutus niitten olevan kilpailuja vaiko eikö..

----------


## nure

Kaikessa on mahdollisuus että sattuu jotain, miettii vaan etteikö CC.ssä kuituinen kestä kun parkissakin kestää, kevyetkin? Kuitutangossa yleensä se hyvä puoli ettei katkea laakista. Keveitä alumiinisiakin löytynee mutta ennemmin itse kuituiseen luotan.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

215g hiilikuitutanko nyt on ihan perustavaraa eikä lähellekään mitään weightweenie-urpoilua, aika yllätys jos tuollaisen poikki saa? Vai onko ongelma se, että ei pysy stemmissä kiinni vaan pyörähtää? Kyllähän cyclocross on ihan kovaa ryskäämistä joten ihan maantietangot on tietysti jo vähän suunnitellun käyttöalueensa ulkopuolella.

----------


## stenu

Joo ei mua niinkään potentiaalinen katkeaminen epäilytä, vaan se ettei kestä tuhoutumatta kiristää tarpeeksi, jottei pääse pyörähtämään ja sitten kun kiristää liikaa, niin syntyy se potentiaalinen katkeamispaikkakin.

ALX:stä ei oikein ota selvää. R2:n mukaan se on luokiteltu pelkästään ”rennrad”, kun EC 70 ja 90 AX:t on luokiteltu ”gravel, rennrad cyclocross”. Painoeroa 90 ALX:llä ja AX:llä ei ole, mutta onkohan niissä eroa laminaateissa tms.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Tästä stemmi-tanko-liitoksesta jo jossain topicissa puhuttiin vaikka kuinka mutta mä olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että se tangon pyörähtäminen on stemmistä kiinni eikä tangosta. Sellainen stemmi missä on tosi vähän pinta-alaa mikä puristaa tankoa on varmasti hiilaritangolle myrkkyä ja taas sellainen malli missä on iso etulevy ja pultit kauempana toisistaan pienentää pintapainetta reilusti ja toisaalta hiilaritahnalla on pinta-alaa toimia. Esim. https://www.rczbikeshop.com/finland/...-prss0313.html

----------


## paaton

Facessa oli muuten ensimmäinen carbonadan etuhaarukka säpäleinä. Näytti aika pelottavalta.

Ei ole kuulemma ottanut osumia, eikä fillarilla ole kaaduttu. Vitus, eli wigglen malli kyseessä.

Maantiepyöräily ryhmässä.

Edit: Ei tämä olekkaan perinteinen carbonada, ainakaan keulan osalta, koska tuossa ei ole mountteja kyljessä.

----------


## paaton

Juu, eli alumiininen vitus kuituhaarukalla. Eli moukarilla ja kumppaneilla ei edelleenkään hätää  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

^Siis tuon keulan laatu surkeaa, kunnon kuiturakenne ei katkea noin suoraan. Korjattu useita hiilikuitumastoja ja kaikki rikkoutuneet revennyyt eikä katkenneet.

----------


## paaton

> ^Siis tuon keulan laatu surkeaa, kunnon kuiturakenne ei katkea noin suoraan. Korjattu useita hiilikuitumastoja ja kaikki rikkoutuneet revennyyt eikä katkenneet.



No mutta kerrankin sun kanssa samaa mieltä  :Hymy: 

Omasta mielestäni tässä näkyy laminoitumattomia kuituja.

----------


## nure

^Toisaaltaan ei edes näytä hiilikuidusta.

----------


## paaton

> ^Toisaaltaan ei edes näytä hiilikuidusta.



Jep. En ole varma heijastaako valo tuohon jotenkin. Ei kai se nyt oikeasti voi olla lasikuitua...

----------


## nure

^Siis kuvan perusteella ei kyllä ole hiilikuitua ja jos on niin täysin väärin lainoitus ainakin.

----------


## JohannesP

Hiilikuitua se taitaa olla, mutta omaan silmään laminointi suurin syypää. Samanlaista kuitusilppua kuin kaverin Hylix tolppa, joka napsahti maantiekäytössä kesken ajon poikki ilman tälliä.

----------


## nure

^Kun kuitu laminoitu niin rakenne ei mene noin, lähinnä repeää eikä katkea.l

----------


## stenu

> Tästä stemmi-tanko-liitoksesta jo jossain topicissa puhuttiin vaikka kuinka mutta mä olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että se tangon pyörähtäminen on stemmistä kiinni eikä tangosta. Sellainen stemmi missä on tosi vähän pinta-alaa mikä puristaa tankoa on varmasti hiilaritangolle myrkkyä ja taas sellainen malli missä on iso etulevy ja pultit kauempana toisistaan pienentää pintapainetta reilusti ja toisaalta hiilaritahnalla on pinta-alaa toimia. Esim. https://www.rczbikeshop.com/finland/...-prss0313.html



Joo ja sitten pitäisi olla vielä sellainen, missä reikä sisällä on mahdollisimman pieni ja klampin sisäpinta ilman mitaan uria tai kevennysaukkoja. Esim. Enven stemmissä on paljon pitopintaa ja tuttujen pyörien perusteella ne kyllä tuntuisi pitävän tangon paikallaan jonkun verran paremmin kuin esim. mulla nyt oleva Zipp. 300 € stemmistä vähän sylettää. Pitää pohtia.

Toisaalta todistettavasti tohon nykyiseen Zippiin alumiinitangon saa niin tiukkaan, että pyörimisestä ei ole minkäänlaista pelkoa, joten ei se ole pelkästään stemmistä myöskään kiinni. Esim 3T:n tanko antoi periksi clampin kohdalta sen verran, että se muuttui ovaaliksi, kun sitä yritti kiristää, joten sitä ei saanut riittävän kireälle mitenkään. Vanha Easton EC70 SL3 pysyi paremmin muodossaan, mutta lopulta klamppi kurttasi tangon, enkä oikein uskaltanut sitten enää käyttää sitä. On kyllä edelleen tallella. Thomsonin mtb-stemmi silloin ja siinäkin alumiinitanko pysyi pyörimättä.

----------


## moukari

> Juu, eli alumiininen vitus kuituhaarukalla. Eli moukarilla ja kumppaneilla ei edelleenkään hätää



No niin, varmaankin eri haarukka ollut. Kova ajo jatkuu sitten samaan malliin  :Hymy:

----------


## kuokka

> Facessa oli muuten ensimmäinen carbonadan etuhaarukka säpäleinä. Näytti aika pelottavalta.
> 
> Ei ole kuulemma ottanut osumia, eikä fillarilla ole kaaduttu. Vitus, eli wigglen malli kyseessä.
> 
> Maantiepyöräily ryhmässä.
> 
> Edit: Ei tämä olekkaan perinteinen carbonada, ainakaan keulan osalta, koska tuossa ei ole mountteja kyljessä.



Minulla on ilo olla tämän pyörän omistaja.
Malli on Vitus Substance, muutaman vuoden vanha. Olen ajellut sillä työmatkaa, ei siis mitään räyhäämistä tai kaatuilua.

Vähän taustaa tapahtuneeseen. Leppoisan käytön vuoksi etujarru  ei ollut koskaan oikein kunnolla lämmennyt ja teho oli keskinkertainen. Ennen tapahtunutta poljin alamäkeen etujarrua laahaten parantuvan jarrutehon toivossa. Siitä sitten rullaillen kotipihaan kokeilemaan olisiko nyt etujarrussa tehoa. Kova jarrutus noin 10 km/h vauhdista ja pyörä pysähtyikin siihen paikkaan, mutta tanko vääntyi, hetkinen... se olikin keula, joka antoi periksi.

 



Vähemmän yllättäen keula antoi periksi tuosta jarruletkun reiän kohdalta. 

"Takuu" olikin sitten se hauska juttu. Kirjoitin takuuilmoitukseen, että keula hajosi kovassa jarrutuksessa noin 10 km/h nopeudesta.
CRC:n vastaus: "Ikävää, että kaaduit, mutta takuu ei korvaa kaatumisesta aiheutuvia vaurioita."
Siitähän sitten heti arvasi, että mitään ei tule takuuseen saamaan. Vastasin, että ei, en kaatunut, en sanonut kaatuneeni, hajosi jarruttaessa. On epätodennäköistä, tiedän. Näin nyt kuitenkin kävi.
CRC:n vastaus: "Olet kohdistanut keulaa liiallista voimaa. Ei voi hajota "just riding along" tai jarruttaessa." Lisäksi Tim G näki aivan maagisesti tangon olevan jotenkin vääntynyt (bars have dropped), joka selkeästi todisti minun kaatuneen.
Eli jarruttaminen pyörän omilla jarruilla 160 mm levyillä on liiallista voimankäyttöä. Tanko on ehkä päin persettä, mutta niin se on aina ollut, se kyllä kesti jarrutuksen. Toisin kuin keula.
Tietysti myös sanomani, että en heti edes ymmärtänyt keulan hajonneen tulkittiin, niin että olin jotenkin onnistunut vielä jatkamaan ajamista keulan hajottua. En ollut ihan hirveän tyytyväinen Tim G:n keksittyihin argumentteihin. Korjasin edelleen, että kuten alunperin ilmoitin, en ole kaatunut, keula hajosi jarrutuksessa, on epätodennäköistä, näin kuitenkin kävi. En jatkanut ajamista keulan hajottua, koska A) jarrutin saapuessani kotiin, etten mene pyörävaraston ovesta läpi ja B) keula oli päreinä. Ihmettelin myös hänen täyttä piittaamattomuutta tuollaisessa katastrofaalisessa hajoamisessa. Pyysin jonkun toisen henkilön ottamaan minuun yhteyttä asian tiimoilta. Mitään ei tietenkään kuulunut. Parin viikon jälkeen laitoin Vitukselle sähköpostia ja ilmaisin tyytymättömyyteni CRC:n toimintaan. Liitin kaikki mahdolliset kuvat, takuuilmoituksen ja alkuperäiset sähköpostit. Viestittely sieltä oli hyvin asiallista, mutta...


"I am just reaching out in follow up to the warranty investigation.


Firstly I would just like to start by saying I am sorry that you were not happy with how the case was managed by Chain Reaction, and this has been discussed with the head of warranty.


However, I am sorry to say that the decision regarding the warranty claim remains the same. Whilst the forks may not have failed as a direct result of a crash. It is most likely that there has been prior impact damage which has led to the forks cracking. The crack will have propagated over time and eventually it has led to this failure.

The warranty team at Chain Reaction had discussed this case with a member of our team before coming to this decision, and therefore the decision is final. I believe Chain Reaction have offered you a crash replacement offer which still stands.

I am sorry for the disappointment this may cause. If there is anything else I can help with please get in touch."


Olen näköjään edelleen kaatunut, tai sitten en vain ymmärrä sanan crash merkitystä. Kun keulan hajoaminen noin on epätodennäköistä, niin eihän se silloin voi mitenkään hajota niin. Onneksi ei tarvinnut omalla hengellä todistaa sen olevan mahdollista, vaan keula hajosi käytännössä nollavauhdissa. Sehän on kuitenkin paljon todennäköisempää, että juuri tuo kohta mistä jarruletku tulee ulos keulasta on saanut joskus aikaisemmin iskun, joka johti nyt hajoamiseen. No päätös on lopullinen, minkäs teen. Toki vielä vastasin, että hyvä on, en saa uutta keulaa. Haluan kuitenkin tietää olenko ymmärtänyt sanan 'crash' väärin, minulle se tarkoittaa minun ja/tai pyörän kaatumista maahan, eikä kumpaakaan noista tapahtunut ennen tai edes keulan hajoamisen jälkeen. Lisäksi laitoin uudelleen tuon lähikuvan, jossa näkyy epäilyttävä irtonainen kuitumaton pala ja kysyin onko tämä heidän mielestä normaalia tai hyvää laatua eikä sillä ollut mitään merkitystä hajoamiseen?

Jos hyvin käy, niin sieltä tulee vielä vastaus ja voin saada vielä parit naurut, mutta en odota hengitystä pidättäen.
Että silleen, voin suositella lämpimästi kaikille CRC-Wiggleä ja Vituksen pyöriä.

----------


## tchegge_

Niin ne pistää sen rikkoutumisen vanhan iskun piikkiin. Yritäppä siinä todistaa että olet olet ajanut vaan sileää asvalttia koko pyörän omistamisen ajan...

Itse olen välillä antamassa kommenttia asian toisella puolen kun tulee reklamaatioita. Ensi oletus on aina että asiakkaan oma vika. 


Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## moukari

Takuuseen tuollainen pitäisi mennä. Jos firma on eri mieltä, hankala tuota kuitenkaan todistaa toisin päin siitä huolimatta, että on selvä valmistusvirhe. Voisiko joltain asiantuntijalta saada lausunnon, jonka lähettää myyjälle? Vituksella on vissiin viiden vuoden takuu. Mä sain sieltä maantiepyörän rungon takuuseen viime vuonna, kun kuitu petti keskiön kohdalta.

----------


## Aakoo

Haarukan rakenne näyttää olevan ihan roskaa, ja hajoaminen lienee alkanut tuosta jarruletkun reijästä. Noilla spekseillä en ehkä itse haluaisi samanlaista tilalle. Onneksi ei käynyt mitään pahempaa! Uusi erimerkkinen haarukka vaan tilalle.

----------


## Dr.J

Rakentelin vuosi sitten maantiepyöräprojektina S-Works Aethosin, ja ihastuin sen ajotuntumaan suuresti. Tämän S-Works Crux -projektin tavoitteena oli saavuttaa soralle vastaava kevyt ja herkkä ajotuntuma. Tänään testilenkki, katsotaan miten tavoitteet täyttyvät. Paino tässä kokoonpanossa 7,22kg.

----------


## Aakoo

Hienoutta havaittavissa. Tuosta voisi julkaista useammankin räpsyn!

----------


## kuokka

> Takuuseen tuollainen pitäisi mennä. Jos firma on eri mieltä, hankala tuota kuitenkaan todistaa toisin päin siitä huolimatta, että on selvä valmistusvirhe. Voisiko joltain asiantuntijalta saada lausunnon, jonka lähettää myyjälle? Vituksella on vissiin viiden vuoden takuu. Mä sain sieltä maantiepyörän rungon takuuseen viime vuonna, kun kuitu petti keskiön kohdalta.



Niinhän mäkin luulin, että olisi itsestäänselvyys.
Voihan sitä olla vaikka sadan vuoden takuu, jos vain päättää, että se ei kuitenkaan korvaa mitään. Kuten kirjoitin, niin jo ensimmäisen vastauksen jälkeen oli selvää, että korvaus ei kiinnosta. Ei se auta vaikka Paavi soittaisi sinne, asia on päätetty.

----------


## kuokka

> Haarukan rakenne näyttää olevan ihan roskaa, ja hajoaminen lienee alkanut tuosta jarruletkun reijästä. Noilla spekseillä en ehkä itse haluaisi samanlaista tilalle. Onneksi ei käynyt mitään pahempaa! Uusi erimerkkinen haarukka vaan tilalle.



Joo, tanko kääntyi siis jarruttaessa oikealle, eli vasen jalka petti ensin. Enkä olisi samanlaista keulaa ottanutkaan kyllä tilalle. Ihan hyvä keula tuokin on, jos ei vaan tarvi pysähtyä nopeasti.

----------


## jalkkis

^Hyi h.lvetti mikä asenne CRCWigglellä. Minä olisin äkkiä laittanut uuden keulan tilalle. Ihan PR-syistä.

Nyt vaan lujasti palautetta tuotteesta ja palvelusta CRC:n sivuille.

Joskus noita Vituksia miettinyt mutta ei enää tarvii tuolla jälkimarkkinointiasenteella. Saa Vitukset mennä sinne itseensä.

----------


## moukari

> Niinhän mäkin luulin, että olisi itsestäänselvyys.
> Voihan sitä olla vaikka sadan vuoden takuu, jos vain päättää, että se ei kuitenkaan korvaa mitään. Kuten kirjoitin, niin jo ensimmäisen vastauksen jälkeen oli selvää, että korvaus ei kiinnosta. Ei se auta vaikka Paavi soittaisi sinne, asia on päätetty.



Joo, eipä siinä varmaan mielipide muuttuisi vaikka kuinka vääntäisi. Korvaava haarukka olisi kuitenkin samaa mallia eikä sillä enää uskaltaisi ajaa.

----------


## jalkkis

Onko toi haarukka varmasti Carbonadan? Jos on, niin voihan sinne laittaa kuvat kommentoitavaksi.

----------


## tchegge_

Jos takuutoiveet unohdettu niin nyt olisi hyvä haarukka sahata halki että näkisi miten se on oikeasti tehty. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## JohannesP

Kuokan viestiä lukiessa tuli jo itsellekkin epätoivoinen olo. Voin kuvitella millanen Vitutus ollu vääntää ja kuluttaa aikaa itsestään selvään asiaan, kun vastapuoli haluaa tarkoituksella ymmärtää asian väärin. Ylipäätään erikoista, että Wigglen kokoinen 500M £ kokoinen pulju jaksaa vääntää tälläisestä muutaman satasen reklamaatiosta tekemällä johtopäätökset valokuvista. 

Luultavasti jos tapahtuma olisi tapahtunut Jenkeissä niin mutisematta lähettäisivät uuden ja huokaisivat ettei vakavampaa tapahtunut. (vrt. alkuperäisen AX-lightnessin konkurssi Jenkeissä ajossa pettäneen haarukan toimesta ja siitä johtuva vakava loukkaantuminen)

Itse varmaankin olisin vielä valmis näkemään sen verran vaivaa, että kiusallani aiheuttaisin keskustelua suuremmilla foorumeilla.

----------


## paaton

> Onko toi haarukka varmasti Carbonadan? Jos on, niin voihan sinne laittaa kuvat kommentoitavaksi.



Tuo alurunkoinen on ihan eri pyörä.

----------


## markkut

Kysy Hambinilta ottaisiko haarukan tutkittavaksi. Mielellään katsoisin sen videon. Saattaisi tulla vipua takuuasiankin hoitoon... ????

----------


## paaton

> Kysy Hambinilta ottaisiko haarukan tutkittavaksi. Mielellään katsoisin sen videon. Saattaisi tulla vipua takuuasiankin hoitoon... ????



Jos olisi jokin merkkirunko niin joo. Tuskinpa alibaban tusinapyörät kiinnostelee.

----------


## markkut

No juu, voihan se olla. Hambinin kiinnostus halvempiin pyöriin taitaa rajautua tasan yhteen merkkiin.

----------


## paaton

> No juu, voihan se olla. Hambinin kiinnostus halvempiin pyöriin taitaa rajautua tasan yhteen merkkiin.



Mihin tuolla viittaat? Canyon ei ole mikään halvempi pyörä. Näitä open mold runkoja voi kuka tahansa tilata ja lyödä sellaisen merkin kylkeen kuin haluaa. Noissa ei paljoa suunnittelua tai laadunvalvontaa tunneta sen ostajan toimesta.

Canyon kuitenkin suunnittelee, valvoo ja vastaa kaikesta tekemisestään. 

Edit: Enkä siis tarkoita, että open mold rungot olisivat välttämättä millään tapaa huonoja. Esimerkiksi tuo kuituinen carbonada on toiminut yllättävänkin varmasti. Se siis olisi ollut tuo täyskuituinen vitus.

----------


## moukari

> No juu, voihan se olla. Hambinin kiinnostus halvempiin pyöriin taitaa rajautua tasan yhteen merkkiin.



Ai Winspace? On sillä mun mielestä ollut Dengfun ja Seraphin joku runko pöydällä joskus.

----------


## paaton

> Ai Winspace? On sillä mun mielestä ollut Dengfun ja Seraphin joku runko pöydällä joskus.



Itse en ole jaksanut näitä hambineja seurata. Mitä näistä open moldeista on todettu? Onko runkojen valmistusta analysoitu tarkemmin, vai pelkästään keskiön linjauksia?

----------


## Aakoo

Luescher on se, joka näitä runkoja ja haarukoita leikkailee auki ja ihmettelee kuinka surkeaa laatua jotkut ns. merkkirungotkin ovat.

----------


## paaton

Joo, ei ne merkkipyörät sen laadukkaampia aina ole. Itse tiedän parikin Lookin uutta kallista runkoa, joissa on kuitu jäänyt pehmeäksi.

----------


## hitlike

> Mihin tuolla viittaat? Canyon ei ole mikään halvempi pyörä. Näitä open mold runkoja voi kuka tahansa tilata ja lyödä sellaisen merkin kylkeen kuin haluaa. Noissa ei paljoa suunnittelua tai laadunvalvontaa tunneta sen ostajan toimesta.
> 
> Canyon kuitenkin suunnittelee, valvoo ja vastaa kaikesta tekemisestään. 
> 
> Edit: Enkä siis tarkoita, että open mold rungot olisivat välttämättä millään tapaa huonoja. Esimerkiksi tuo kuituinen carbonada on toiminut yllättävänkin varmasti. Se siis olisi ollut tuo täyskuituinen vitus.



Onhan Canyon nyt aika tuulipukupyörä. Aikalailla kuten Cube, iso merkki ja romppeet on oman tehtaan tuotoksia mutta sllti bulkkia.

----------


## JohannesP

Voisi taas toistaa itseään ja todeta, että Time ADHX ruksittaisi monta laatuun liittyvää kohtaa. Harmi vain, kun menivät sen jostakin syystä suunnittelemaan max 38 mm renkaille. Jenkki gg-scenessä mukana olevilta omistajilta olisi voinut odottaa nykyaikaisempaa rengasleveyttä. 42 mm riittäisi kaikkeen omaan tekemiseen. 

Tosin rungon hinta alkaa jo tökkimään vaikka sinällään kilpailijoihin nähden ihan linjassa ja jopa edullinen ei-kiinalaiseksi.

----------


## JKO17

Jatketaan siis samaa. Itsellä pyörinyt uusi runkosetti aina silloin tällöin mielessä, ja siitä nuo runkojen painot ja hinnat postaukset on olleet peräisin.
Time on oikein hieno runko, ja se tuli taas esille gravelcyclistin youtubevideossa pari viikkoa sitten. Rengasleveys omaan makuun/ostopäätökseen suurin negatiivinen asia, ei se 38 myöskään ihan heittämällä mene, ainakaan kaikki merkit.
videossa kohta noin 54 sek

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1Wq7y4ufc4&t=175s


Lisätään canyonista sen verran, että minusta mielenkiintoinen tarina tähän mennessä, tuotteista voi olla eri mieltä mutta ainakaan maantie ja gravelpuolta en nyt ihan bulkkituotteeksi sanoisi mm. aeroad, grail ohjaamoineen, inflite,  omaa suunnittelua ja rajojen rikkomista sekä hyvässä että pahassa

----------


## paaton

> Jatketaan siis samaa. Itsellä pyörinyt uusi runkosetti aina silloin tällöin mielessä, ja siitä nuo runkojen painot ja hinnat postaukset on olleet peräisin.
> Time on oikein hieno runko, ja se tuli taas esille gravelcyclistin youtubevideossa pari viikkoa sitten. Rengasleveys omaan makuun/ostopäätökseen suurin negatiivinen asia, ei se 38 myöskään ihan heittämällä mene, ainakaan kaikki merkit.
> videossa kohta noin 54 sek
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1Wq7y4ufc4&t=175s
> 
> 
> Lisätään canyonista sen verran, että minusta mielenkiintoinen tarina tähän mennessä, tuotteista voi olla eri mieltä mutta ainakaan maantie ja gravelpuolta en nyt ihan bulkkituotteeksi sanoisi mm. aeroad, grail ohjaamoineen, inflite,  omaa suunnittelua ja rajojen rikkomista sekä hyvässä että pahassa



Niin, hirveän kaukana bulkista canyon on. Aivan omanlaisiaan ratkaisuja ja vaativaa suunnittelua, vaikka just se ei näytä ihan aina onnistuvankaan. 

Tuota timeä en vaan oikeasti ymmärrä. Pakko kai tuon suunnittelu on ollut aloittaa joskus 2010 puolella, mikään muu ei oikein selitä noin pientä rengastilaa enää. Tuo Challangen 38 näyttää olevan komeasti kiinni satulaputkessa...

Niin ja johannekselle, itsekkin luulin sen 42mm riittävän, mutta eipä enää resolutet mene leveiden kehien kanssa alle. Terra speed siis maksimi.

----------


## JohannesP

> Tuota timeä en vaan oikeasti ymmärrä. Pakko kai tuon suunnittelu on ollut aloittaa joskus 2010 puolella, mikään muu ei oikein selitä noin pientä rengastilaa enää. Tuo Challangen 38 näyttää olevan komeasti kiinni satulaputkessa...



Taitaa olla ihan 2021 suunnittelua, kun Rossignol myi Timen Alliedin cycle worksin perustajan yhtiölle. Ehkä rengastila tuli ranskalaisten suunnittelijoiden toimesta tai joku muu vastaava aivopieru... 

Toivottavasti tosta tulisi joku joku päivitetty malli, jota voisi ihan vakavissaan harkita. Harvoin tulee uusia pyöriä hankittua ja silloin kun tulee niin olen pyrkinyt kokeilemaan eri merkkejä. Nykyisin jo Timen maantiepyörällä ajavana voisin tehdä tässä mielessä poikkeuksen. Ei noi Hambininkaan meuhkaamiset Timen laadusta ole täysin tuulesta temmattuja vaikka suunnittelun puolesta olisikin kehitettävää. Mielummin ostan sellaista minkä ominaisuudet tiedostan kuin mahdollisesti kakkoslaadun tavaraa. 





> Niin ja johannekselle, itsekkin luulin sen 42mm riittävän, mutta eipä enää resolutet mene leveiden kehien kanssa alle. Terra speed siis maksimi.



Nojoo näinhän se taitaa olla. Lisätila tuostakaan ei tekisi pahaa, mutta voisi sanoa 42 mm olevan minimi millä pärjää.

----------


## paaton

Juu, 42 todellista mahtuu omaan ja sillä tosiaan pärjää. Kaikki alle tuon menee jo hurjaksi. Ei saa oikein edes nastarenkaita, varsinkaan lokareiden kanssa.

----------


## JKO17

Dr.J:llä hieno pyörä, ja varmasti aika harkittu kokonaisuus.
Ihan mielenkiinnosta ja uteliaisuutta; 
 millä perusteella Beast Componentsin ohjaamoa, kun tuo ei yleisesti niin tunnettu merkki ainakaan täällä ja paljonko Enven G23:t DT 180:llä navoilla painavat.

----------


## markkut

Joo siis Winspacea tarkoitin. On mielestäni aika usein ollut Hambinin jutuissa. Canyonia en edes muista miehen videoista. Ei nyt ihan kaikkia pätkiä tule katsottua kuitenkaan, niin voin toki olla väärässäkin. Tuota Timeähän herra kehuu ja Winspace hänen mukaansa laadullisesti heti kakkosena, jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt.

----------


## Dr.J

> Dr.J:llä hieno pyörä, ja varmasti aika harkittu kokonaisuus.
> Ihan mielenkiinnosta ja uteliaisuutta; 
>  millä perusteella Beast Componentsin ohjaamoa, kun tuo ei yleisesti niin tunnettu merkki ainakaan täällä ja paljonko Enven G23:t DT 180:llä navoilla painavat.



Kiekot ovat n. 1280g. Preferenssi on ollut luotettavuudessa ja mukavuudessa, absoluuttiseen keveyteen tai aerodynamiikkaan en ole niinkään panostanut. 

Ohjaamon suhteen minulla on ollut hyvin selvä valintaperuste: kahvoilta 40cm (c-to-c), ja ~20' flare. Tämän yhdistelmän olen aiempien gravel-projektien myötä todennut itselleni sopivimmaksi. Kovin moni tanko ei kriteereitä täytä. Enve AR:n ja Roval Terran flare on pienempi, ja Enve Gravel bar on dropeilta jo liian leveä. Zipp XPLR olisi muodoltaan sopiva mutta tähän pyörään ei oikein alumiinista komponenttia viitsi laittaa. Beast on spot-on sopiva. Siinä flare alkaa varsin maltillisesti dropin keskivaiheilta ja lisääntyy tangon päätä kohden, toisin kuin Enve gravelissa joka leviää jo aikaisemmin. Lisäksi Beast on esteettisesti parhaan näköinen, ja minulle silläkin on merkitystä, turhamainen kun olen.

----------


## paaton

> Kiekot ovat n. 1280g. Preferenssi on ollut luotettavuudessa ja mukavuudessa, absoluuttiseen keveyteen tai aerodynamiikkaan en ole niinkään panostanut. 
> 
> Ohjaamon suhteen minulla on ollut hyvin selvä valintaperuste: kahvoilta 40cm (c-to-c), ja ~20' flare. Tämän yhdistelmän olen aiempien gravel-projektien myötä todennut itselleni sopivimmaksi. Kovin moni tanko ei kriteereitä täytä. Enve AR:n ja Roval Terran flare on pienempi, ja Enve Gravel bar on dropeilta jo liian leveä. Zipp XPLR olisi muodoltaan sopiva mutta tähän pyörään ei oikein alumiinista komponenttia viitsi laittaa. Beast on spot-on sopiva. Siinä flare alkaa varsin maltillisesti dropin keskivaiheilta ja lisääntyy tangon päätä kohden, toisin kuin Enve gravelissa joka leviää jo aikaisemmin. Lisäksi Beast on esteettisesti parhaan näköinen, ja minulle silläkin on merkitystä, turhamainen kun olen.



Hurja on flare tuossakin. 24deg, dropit ovat 51cm leveydellä.

Mitä tuo terran 12geg tekee senteissä 40/44? En äkkiä löydä tuosta dataa.

----------


## Leewi

> turhamainen kun olen.



Näistä tohtorin pyöristä tulee aina joku ihan muu adjektiivi mieleen, täydellistä.

----------


## JKO17

^^^ Pyörä näyttikin harkitulta ja ajajalle tarkoituksenmukaiselta kokonaisuudelta, mikä siis tuli todistettua  :Hymy: 

^^ 1 aste flarea tekee noin 2 mm leveyttä per puoli,  pientä heittoa riippuen dropin määrästä  (2,1 mm jos droppi 12 cm)

----------


## paaton

Eli 4-5cm?

----------


## JKO17

Juu, Terrassa se taitaa olla aika tarkkaan tuo mainitsemasi 4 cm kun sen droppi on 10 cm.


lisätään tähän vähän varmistuksenkin osalta, että nämä luvut laskin ympyrän kehän avulla jolloin se sivuttaispoikkeama ei ole ihan 1:1:een "kehällä kuljetun matkan kanssa" mutta varmaankin riittävän lähellä

----------


## paaton

Vähissä on tosiaan mieleiset tangot kun noita kriteereitä laittelee tarpeeksi. 

Itse haluaisin suunnilleen tuon 5cm flarea, mutta droppia saisi olla noin 130mm. 40cm c-c on tosiaan ok gravellissa yläotteella.

----------


## JKO17

Stenun esille tuoma Easton

https://r2-bike.com/EASTON-Handlebar...Road-10-318-mm

----------


## paaton

> Stenun esille tuoma Easton
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/EASTON-Handlebar...Road-10-318-mm



Totta. Tuohan on aika nappi. Miten muistelin noissa olevan paljon enemmän flarea. 38cm ehkä kuitenkin noista.

Mikähän tanko tämä alx on? En äkkiä löydä eastonin sivuilta. Mulla on vanhempi slx yhdessä pyörässä ja sen droppi on aika täydellinen. Flarea vain 4deg, eli 2cm.

 Se enemmän flarea oleva tanko on eastonin gravelel versio.

----------


## stenu

Joo mä jo tilasin ton kertaalleen ennenkuin aloin pohtimaan kestävyyttä ja peruutin tilauksen. ALX on luokitettu maantietangoksi. Kysyin R2:sta siitä, että mitä mieltä ovat gravel/cx-käytöstä, mutta eivät ole vastanneet. On tosiaan jo tuotannosta poistettu malli, syystä tai toisesta.

----------


## paaton

Onkohan poistunut? Itse käsitin bike24 model year kohdasta tuon olevan uusi malli.

----------


## nure

^Ettei olisi jokin 24 versio tai vastaava?

----------


## stenu

En tiedä, mutta olettaisin niin. Ollut myynnissä mm. Walmartissa ( :Hymy: ), mutta out of stock nyt ja on alessa joka paikassa, missä on varastoa.

----------


## JKO17

Yritin myös haeskella tietoa tuosta ALX:stä, mutta ei siitä oikein mitään tietoa löytynyt, ei Eastonin nettisivuilta, ei arvosteluja, ei oikeastaan muuta kuin bike24:n ja r2:n tuotekuvaukset. Sen pitäisi olla kuitenkin aika uusi malli, joka on poistunut tuotannosta tai sitten ei.
Laitoin kyselyä asiasta Eastonille, katsotaan tuleeko sieltä lisätietoa.

Ostin aikanaan helkkarin kalliit TCX:n mp ajokengät erikoisliikkeestä, ja täytyy myöntää että olin aika pettynyt kun motonetissä myytiin niitä samoja, vaikka hyvä liike sekin on

----------


## Pox

Se ois Canyonin Grail CF SL 8 saatavilla. Olen kuitenkin pitkään kyttäillyt sähkövaihteilla eli Di2:lla olevaa.

Mutta onko jotain erityisiä perusteita, miksi sähkövaihteet. Itselle ajatus ollut, että turhat vaijerit poistuu, mutta onko sekään nyt lopulta pätevä syy maksaa tonni enemmän. Toki samalla kokoonpanossa vaihtuu kiekot kuituun.

Kaipaisin siis plussia ja miinuksia Shimanon Di2 vs. Shimano GRX810. Maantiekiiturissa ja läskissä riittänyt kyllä ihan perus vaijerillisetkin hyvin, onko siis turhaa hömpötystä nuo sähkövaihteet? Mihin niitä minä voisin kaivata?

----------


## moukari

> Se ois Canyonin Grail CF SL 8 saatavilla. Olen kuitenkin pitkään kyttäillyt sähkövaihteilla eli Di2:lla olevaa.
> 
> Mutta onko jotain erityisiä perusteita, miksi sähkövaihteet. Itselle ajatus ollut, että turhat vaijerit poistuu, mutta onko sekään nyt lopulta pätevä syy maksaa tonni enemmän. Toki samalla kokoonpanossa vaihtuu kiekot kuituun.
> 
> Kaipaisin siis plussia ja miinuksia Shimanon Di2 vs. Shimano GRX810. Maantiekiiturissa ja läskissä riittänyt kyllä ihan perus vaijerillisetkin hyvin, onko siis turhaa hömpötystä nuo sähkövaihteet? Mihin niitä minä voisin kaivata?



Mulla on molemmista kokemusta. GRX810 on niin hyvä osasarja, että mielestäni et saa sähkövaihteilla yhtään mitään etua. Ainoa juttu olisi kirinapit ja vaihdevalitsimet tempotankojen päähän, mutta niille tuskin on tarvetta ja 105-sarjalaisessa niitä kai ei edes saa kiinni. GRX810 oikeissa säädöissä vaihtaa aivan yhtä hyvin kuin Ultegra Di2 takavaihtaja. Etuvaihtaja tietysti ihan aavistuksen hitaampi, mutta ei sekään huonosti toimi.

----------


## paaton

Uuden 12sp Shimanon kahvat on ihanat. Pelkästään niiden takia kannattaa laittaa di2. 105 on vielä järkihintainenkin.

----------


## Pox

> Mulla on molemmista kokemusta. GRX810 on niin hyvä osasarja, että mielestäni et saa sähkövaihteilla yhtään mitään etua. Ainoa juttu olisi kirinapit ja vaihdevalitsimet tempotankojen päähän, mutta niille tuskin on tarvetta ja 105-sarjalaisessa niitä kai ei edes saa kiinni. GRX810 oikeissa säädöissä vaihtaa aivan yhtä hyvin kuin Ultegra Di2 takavaihtaja. Etuvaihtaja tietysti ihan aavistuksen hitaampi, mutta ei sekään huonosti toimi.



Ei ole tarvetta moisille ominaisuuksille. Pyörä tulee toimimaan myös arkiajossa ja säilytys välillä pakkasessakin, niin ehkä se vaijeripeli on muutenkin parempi, kuin sähköiset vaihteet. En tiedä.

Etuvaihtajasta myös ois mukava luopua, mutta jos meinaa ehkä kärryä kiskoa tulevaisuudessa, niin ei liene haittaa olla enemmän välityksiä. 

Kolmantena saatavus, eipä ole uutena oikein saatavina edes ensi kesälle canyonin graveleita sähkövaihteilla.

----------


## mehukatti

> GRX810 oikeissa säädöissä vaihtaa aivan yhtä hyvin kuin Ultegra Di2 takavaihtaja.



Ehkä uutena, mutta myöhemmin sähkövaihtaja toimii edelleen kuin uutena, siinä missä mekaaniseen pitäs tehdä täysremppa. Itse olin pitkään skeptinen sähkövaihteiden hyötyyn, mutta nyt kun oon pari vuotta käyttänyt GRX Di2:sta niin en kyllä aio ikinä vaihtaa takas mekaanisiin.

----------


## Opulus

Shimanon vaijerin joutuu paljon ajava vaihtamaan joko varoilta etukäteen kauden ajettuaan tai pakosta ennen kuin kaksi kautta on tullut täyteen, mutta rempat jäävät siihen. Kahvasta voi hajota jokin pieni osa, kun on ajettu neljä tai seitsemän kautta, ja silloin joutuu hankkimaan uuden.

Di2 tietenkin säästää säätämisen ja hienosäätämisen tarpeelta.

Silti olen samaa mieltä että kun jossain fillarissa on sähkövaihteet, ei kaipaa takaisin mekaanisiin - mutta toisaalta ajo toisella fillarilla, jossa sellaiset on, ei tunnu paluulta taaksepäin :Cool:

----------


## moukari

> Ehkä uutena, mutta myöhemmin sähkövaihtaja toimii edelleen kuin uutena, siinä missä mekaaniseen pitäs tehdä täysremppa. Itse olin pitkään skeptinen sähkövaihteiden hyötyyn, mutta nyt kun oon pari vuotta käyttänyt GRX Di2:sta niin en kyllä aio ikinä vaihtaa takas mekaanisiin.



Joo, se toimii varmasti tosi hyvin. Itsekin tykkäisin laittaa pyörään, mutta rajahyöty on itselle siinä aika pieni ja samalle rahalle löytyy muuta käyttöä pyöräilystä. Toisaalta kyllä sitä sähkövaihtajaakin pitää putsata ja rissapyörät kuluvat siinäkin ihan yhtä nopeasti. Mulla lähtee kolmas kausi tuolla takavaihtajalla nyt liikkeelle. Siihen on tullut jo noin 20 000 km, on kolissut kiviin ja ottanut tiestä osumaa, mutta vieläkin toimii kuin uusi.

----------


## Pox

Kiitoksia hyvistä kommenteista. 

Sinällään pärjään ilman pyörää kyllä vielä talven, sillä talvet tulee rullailtua polkuja läskillä, mutta ensi kesälle voisi koittaa myös kyttäillä sähkövaihteilla olevia. Ja kun niin mielelläni myös luopuisin koko etuvahtajasta. Pitänee luultavasti talvi vielä kyttäillä tarjontaa.

----------


## JKO17

Noihin spekseihin Crizlin tai Grailin 7 etap,

----------


## K.Kuronen

Mekaanisissa asennus on tärkeä: että kuoren päätyholkki on tarkkaan kahvassa niin syvällä kuin menee, että tankoteippaus ei vedä kuorta ulos kahvasta, eikä kuori tee jyrkkiä mutkia teippauksen alla; jos kuori ei ole kokopitkä, että mikään kuoren päätyhollki ei heilu väljästi viemään tarkkuutta. Jos keskiön alta löytyy muovinen vaijeriohjuri, että se ei ole kulunut. 

Eli mekaaninen on yhtä hyvä, kuin on kahvasta vaihtajaan oleva siirtolinja. Sen pitää olla "solid as a rock".

Mutuna voisi heittää, että sähköisen isoin etu voisi olla juuri vaihtokäskyn siirtolinjassa, että se ei kaipaa huoltoa ja on muuttumaton.

----------


## moukari

> Mekaanisissa asennus on tärkeä: että kuoren päätyholkki on tarkkaan kahvassa niin syvällä kuin menee, että tankoteippaus ei vedä kuorta ulos kahvasta, eikä kuori tee jyrkkiä mutkia teippauksen alla; jos kuori ei ole kokopitkä, että mikään kuoren päätyhollki ei heilu väljästi viemään tarkkuutta. Jos keskiön alta löytyy muovinen vaijeriohjuri, että se ei ole kulunut. 
> 
> Eli mekaaninen on yhtä hyvä, kuin on kahvasta vaihtajaan oleva siirtolinja. Sen pitää olla "solid as a rock".
> 
> Mutuna voisi heittää, että sähköisen isoin etu voisi olla juuri vaihtokäskyn siirtolinjassa, että se ei kaipaa huoltoa ja on muuttumaton.



Jep, siksi mulla onkin pelannut niin hyvin kun on kokopitkä vaijerikuori. Tätä en huomannut mainita tuossa viestissäni. Edellisessä pyörässä oli koko ajan ongelmia talvisin tuon vaijeriviennin kanssa, kuori teki liian jyrkkiä mutkia ja päätyholkit heiluivat.

----------


## paaton

Kyl, Kuronen puhuu asiaa. Jos mahdollista, niin kaapelit kannattaa laittaa tangon sisään. Aika herkästi ne päädyt liikkuvat ja jäävät teippien alle jumiin, jos vaijerit katkaistaan minimiin. Eli kun kääntää stongan linkkuun niin ongelmat voivat alkaa.

Shimanoiden kanssa täyspitkä kuori on kyllä ainoa oikea. Mulla menee vaijeri tasan 3tkm kohdalla aina vaihtoon. Sama kaikilla Shimanon kahvoilla. 5min homma ja aina pelaa vaihteet.

Mutta siltikin ottaisin di2, jos vaan tuohon on mahdollisuus. Toimii esimerkiksi kurassa ja kuivalla voimansiirrolla paremmin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kuluu se kokopitkäkuorikin ja vaijeri. Shimanon maantiekahvoissa varsinkin erityisen nopeasti. Tuo rakenne on lähtökohtaisesti niin väärin, kun vaijeri joutuu tekemään heti kahvassa niin törkeän mutkan.

Just vaihdoin kesällä läskipyörään vaijerin ja kuoren. 10k+ ajettu ja nyt alko vähän kanittaan jostain. Siihen nähden tuo maantiekahvojen rakenne ja sitä myöten paskoontuva vaijeri on murheenkryyni.

----------


## paaton

> Kuluu se kokopitkäkuorikin ja vaijeri. Shimanon maantiekahvoissa varsinkin erityisen nopeasti. Tuo rakenne on lähtökohtaisesti niin väärin, kun vaijeri joutuu tekemään heti kahvassa niin törkeän mutkan.



Kuluu se. 2800tkm viimeksi ja grx kahvoilla rispaantunut mutkasta. Mutta se vaihto on törkeän nopeaa kokopitkien kanssa.

Minäkään en ole muuten vaihtanut maasturiin vaijeria vielä kertaakaan. Ja tuo pyörä on vanha.

----------


## JKO17

Itselle sähköisen ohjelmoitavuus/"käyttäjäliittymä" on myös plussaa

Hinnasta sen verran, että po. Grail 7 etapin hinta on 3.650 eur eli 500 euroa enemmän kuin mekaanisen GRX rx810:n. Lisäksi etapissa on DT Swissin CRC 1600 hiilarivanteet 
vs DT Swiss G1800 jotka tuossa mekaanisessa. 

Tämä lähinnä jos on ostamassa uutta Canyonin hiilarigravelia, niin sähkön hintaero on  pieni (myös alkaen malliin) kun ottaa vanteet myös huomioon.
Itse asiassa tuossa edellisessä vertailussa sähköt ovat tavallaan jo halvemmat, no eri merkki ja 1 x vs 2 x mutta kuitenkin

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Kuluu se. 2800tkm viimeksi ja grx kahvoilla rispaantunut mutkasta.



Nyt on hurjat kilsat? Menikö paljon aikaa?

----------


## Hääppönen

Sähköisessä (tietysti 2 x) järjestelmässä houkuttaa juurikin tuo JKO17:n toteama ohjelmoitavuus. En vielä omista ko. systeemiä, mutta seuraavaan pyörään ehdottomasti. eTap vahvasti harkinnassa, loppuisi vaijerin vaihdot siihen.

----------


## Leewi

Nyt on hinta kohdillaan https://www.bikester.fi/marin-nicasi...-G1732790.html
https://www.bikester.fi/kona-rove-al...92#cgid=240482

----------


## kosminen

> Itselle sähköisen ohjelmoitavuus/"käyttäjäliittymä" on myös plussaa
> 
> Hinnasta sen verran, että po. Grail 7 etapin hinta on 3.650 eur eli 500 euroa enemmän kuin mekaanisen GRX rx810:n. Lisäksi etapissa on DT Swissin CRC 1600 hiilarivanteet 
> vs DT Swiss G1800 jotka tuossa mekaanisessa. 
> 
> Tämä lähinnä jos on ostamassa uutta Canyonin hiilarigravelia, niin sähkön hintaero on  pieni (myös alkaen malliin) kun ottaa vanteet myös huomioon.
> Itse asiassa tuossa edellisessä vertailussa sähköt ovat tavallaan jo halvemmat, no eri merkki ja 1 x vs 2 x mutta kuitenkin



Ja oli mitä mieltä tahansa vaihteista, niin noiden kiekkojen erot tuntee jokainen ajossa.

Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pox

Kiitoksia hyvistä mielipiteistä! Kuitukiekot ja sähkövaihteet ollut hakusessa, mutta koska läskillä tottunut jo 1x vaihteistoon, niin se on ollut myös mietinnässä. Nyt olisi  tullut varastoon Canyonin 1x vehjettä Campagnolon uudella 13-vaihteisella Ekarilla.

Toteutuisi 2/3 toiveista, eli 1x ja kuitukiekot. Onko mietteitä tuosta Campagnolon osasarjasta kenelläkään? 

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...nfarbe=GN%2FBK

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Onko porukalla kokemuksia Huntin gravel-kiekoista? 
Heillä olisi nyt tarjouksessa Limitless Carbon Ceramicspeedin laakereilla (25mm sisäleveys). Samoin 26mm sisäleveydellä ja 21mm profiililla olevat Gravel Racet vaikuttavat asiallisilta ja ovat kevyet. 
Lähinnä mietin, että mitenköhän noiden Huntin omien Sprint SL -napojen kestävyyden kanssa mahtaa olla jos vaikka vertaa DT 240:iin? Nythän DT:n GRC1400:t on olleet ihan hyvässä alessa, joten siinä olisi ainakin varma, joskin vähän painava vaihtoehto.

----------


## JKO17

^^ itsellä ei kokemusta mutta ohessa on hyvä Delaneyn arvostelu/eroista grx, etap ja ekar gravelkäytössä.
Muistini mukaan Ekarissa tämän mukaan parhaat jarrut, mutta arvostelijan mukaan vaihtamislogiikka ja  peukalolla " raskaammaksi" ei sovi hänelle kun käden asentoa joutuu vaihtamaan vaihdettaessa.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a28-cW9puSY&t=833s

----------


## Lenny

> Onko porukalla kokemuksia Huntin gravel-kiekoista? 
> Heillä olisi nyt tarjouksessa Limitless Carbon Ceramicspeedin laakereilla (25mm sisäleveys). Samoin 26mm sisäleveydellä ja 21mm profiililla olevat Gravel Racet vaikuttavat asiallisilta ja ovat kevyet. 
> Lähinnä mietin, että mitenköhän noiden Huntin omien Sprint SL -napojen kestävyyden kanssa mahtaa olla jos vaikka vertaa DT 240:iin? Nythän DT:n GRC1400:t on olleet ihan hyvässä alessa, joten siinä olisi ainakin varma, joskin vähän painava vaihtoehto.



Gravel Race on 22 mm sisäleveydeltään.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Gravel Race on 22 mm sisäleveydeltään.



Tätä tarkoitin: https://eu.huntbikewheels.com/produc...-race-wheelset
26mm sisäleveys.

----------


## Pox

> ^^ itsellä ei kokemusta mutta ohessa on hyvä Delaneyn arvostelu/eroista grx, etap ja ekar gravelkäytössä.
> Muistini mukaan Ekarissa tämän mukaan parhaat jarrut, mutta arvostelijan mukaan vaihtamislogiikka ja  peukalolla " raskaammaksi" ei sovi hänelle kun käden asentoa joutuu vaihtamaan vaihdettaessa.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a28-cW9puSY&t=833s



Pitääpä vilkaista, kun saa työpäivän purkkiin.

Hiton saatavuus, joutuu pyöritteleen kompromissien välillä. Etapilla olisi laajempi välitys vakiona, joka ei haittaisi 1x vaihteisessa ollenkaan. Sillä kun puhti pois, niin harvoin on ollut liikaa välitystä löysän päässä. Ja kun hommalla ei ole kiire, niin ei taida olla tarvetta tehdä kompromissia.

----------


## SuccessFactor

> mutta arvostelijan mukaan vaihtamislogiikka ja  peukalolla " raskaammaksi" ei sovi hänelle kun käden asentoa joutuu vaihtamaan vaihdettaessa.







> Pitääpä vilkaista, kun saa työpäivän purkkiin.
> 
> Hiton saatavuus, joutuu pyöritteleen kompromissien välillä. Etapilla olisi laajempi välitys vakiona, joka ei haittaisi 1x vaihteisessa ollenkaan. Sillä kun puhti pois, niin harvoin on ollut liikaa välitystä löysän päässä. Ja kun hommalla ei ole kiire, niin ei taida olla tarvetta tehdä kompromissia.



Kauankohan oli kaverilla ollut kokemusta Ekarista. Peukulla ja etusormellahan ne vaihteet vaihtuu, ei käden asentoa tarvii muuttaa yläotteella ajaessa. 

edit: 13:40 kertoilee että peukkuvaihtaminen se ongelma ja 7:00 kuvailee vähän tarkemmin vaihtamista jossa kertoo myös tuosta käden asennon vaihtamisesta. Tottahan tuo kyllä on, voi olla vaikea tottua.

edit2: Ekar on hullun tarkka noista säädöistä ja vaikka kuinka siististi ajelisi, pitää takavaihtajaa olla paapomassa usein. Vertailupohjana cyclossa ollut vanhempi Ultegra, jolle ei koskaan tarvinnut tehdä mitään. Kertaalleen tuli kaaduttua josta selvittiin taipuneen korvakkeen vaihtamisella, mutta itse takavaihtaja pysyi säädöissä. Maastopuolelta on nyt tullut kokemuksia GX AXS:a, ja toiminut kyllä niin hyvin että jatkossa tulee sähköinen takavaihtaja olemaan kaikissa pyörissä. Nyt ottaisin eTappia graveliin ehdottomasti.

edit3: mulla ollut just tämä ajossa nyt ~6kk. Olisin ottanut tämän, jos olis saanut jäykällä keulalla.

----------


## Pox

> Kauankohan oli kaverilla ollut kokemusta Ekarista. Peukulla ja etusormellahan ne vaihteet vaihtuu, ei käden asentoa tarvii muuttaa yläotteella ajaessa. 
> 
> edit: 13:40 kertoilee että peukkuvaihtaminen se ongelma ja 7:00 kuvailee vähän tarkemmin vaihtamista jossa kertoo myös tuosta käden asennon vaihtamisesta. Tottahan tuo kyllä on, voi olla vaikea tottua.
> 
> edit2: Ekar on hullun tarkka noista säädöistä ja vaikka kuinka siististi ajelisi, pitää takavaihtajaa olla paapomassa usein. Vertailupohjana cyclossa ollut vanhempi Ultegra, jolle ei koskaan tarvinnut tehdä mitään. Kertaalleen tuli kaaduttua josta selvittiin taipuneen korvakkeen vaihtamisella, mutta itse takavaihtaja pysyi säädöissä. Maastopuolelta on nyt tullut kokemuksia GX AXS:a, ja toiminut kyllä niin hyvin että jatkossa tulee sähköinen takavaihtaja olemaan kaikissa pyörissä. Nyt ottaisin eTappia graveliin ehdottomasti.
> 
> edit3: mulla ollut just tämä ajossa nyt ~6kk. Olisin ottanut tämän, jos olis saanut jäykällä keulalla.



Tuo mikä sinulla ollut ajossa 6 kk on juuri se mitä eilen päässäni pyörittelin vaihtoehdoksi. En halua kyllä lopulta vaihtajaa, jota saa paapoa jatkuvasti. Läskissä XT ja aivan viimesen päälle helppo laite, joten samaa huolettomuutta haen graveliin.

Ehkä teen niin, että sähköiset vaihteet + kuitukiekot asetan pakolliseksi ja ainut mistä voin joustaa on 1x vaihteisto. Jos 2x on sähköinen, niin eiköhän se aika huolettomasti pelitä + saa lisää välityksiä, jos joskus tarvitsee runtata esim kärryn tai retkeilykamojen kera. Jäykkö keula kyllä mielellään itsellekin, vaikkakin tuo laittamasi joustokeulalla oleva on kyllä ehdottoman komee peli.

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Tuo mikä sinulla ollut ajossa 6 kk on juuri se mitä eilen päässäni pyörittelin vaihtoehdoksi. En halua kyllä lopulta vaihtajaa, jota saa paapoa jatkuvasti. Läskissä XT ja aivan viimesen päälle helppo laite, joten samaa huolettomuutta haen graveliin.
> 
> Ehkä teen niin, että sähköiset vaihteet + kuitukiekot asetan pakolliseksi ja ainut mistä voin joustaa on 1x vaihteisto. Jos 2x on sähköinen, niin eiköhän se aika huolettomasti pelitä + saa lisää välityksiä, jos joskus tarvitsee runtata esim kärryn tai retkeilykamojen kera. Jäykkö keula kyllä mielellään itsellekin, vaikkakin tuo laittamasi joustokeulalla oleva on kyllä ehdottoman komee peli.



Mielenkiintoisesti on nuo SLX Grizlit varusteltu. Varmaan testaavat että mikä myy parhaiten, hintaluokkahan noissa käytännössä sama. Vois kristallipallosta ennustaa, että eivät tule noin montaa hinnaltaan samanlaista eri mallia jatkossa pitämään, tosin syynä voi olla sekin että eivät halua laittaa voimansiirtomuniaan yhteen koriin ja jos jollain valmistajalla on toimitusvaikeuksia, niin saavat sitten ees jotain myytyä. 

Eikä toi Ekar mikään surkea ole. Jarrut on tosiaan hyvät ja 1x13 aiheuttaa selkeitä puoliheijareita tietyssä gravelsetämiessegmentissä, mutta tuossa hintaluokassa odottaisi että huoltovapaus olisi samalla tasolla muiden valmistajien edes mid-range tuotteiden kanssa. Nyt kun Ekarilla on ajellut, olisi valinta noista kolmesta Di2, vaikka omaan käyttöön siinä onkin yksi turha ratas edessä. Jäykällä keulalla pärjää yllättävän hyvin ajoittaiset raffimmatkin pätkät eikä joustokeulan tuoma lisäpaino houkuttele kun suurin osa ajoista kumminkin menee maltillisessa maastossa.

----------


## JKO17

Canyonilla  gravelmalleja riittää, Graileja ja Grizleitä varmasti yli 20 kpl  vajaan 2 teurin -5 teurin hintaluokassa. Jos Pox et ole lukinnut itseäsi Canyoniin, niin  katsoppas   ToniTonin tarjonta tällä hetkellä.Grizlin slx:t tosiaan ihan samaa hintaluokkaa, ja minustakaan ei ihan paras valikoima

----------


## Pox

> Canyonilla  gravelmalleja riittää, Graileja ja Grizleitä varmasti yli 20 kpl  vajaan 2 teurin -5 teurin hintaluokassa. Jos Pox et ole lukinnut itseäsi Canyoniin, niin  katsoppas   ToniTonin tarjonta tällä hetkellä.Grizlin slx:t tosiaan ihan samaa hintaluokkaa, ja minustakaan ei ihan paras valikoima



Pitääpä vilkuilla tarjontaa myös heiltä. 

En ole lukittautunut Canyoniin, oon enemmän Spessu-miehiä henkisesti, mutta kun ei ole Spessulta osunut hyviä tajouksia silmiin ja vielä niin, että saisin hyödynnettyä työsuhdepyöräetua. Onneksi tässä on aikaa ihmetellä talvi omaa gravelia, pärjään kyllä läskillä ja maantiefillarilla puolison gravelia vastaan, mutta olisi mukava, että tarvittaessa voisi siltä "maantielenkiltä" lähteä hiekkatielle ilman pelkoa siitä, että maantiepyörän kumi ampuu ilmat pihalle. Canyonilta Grail ykkösenä, mutta Grizl menee myös, koska kumit saa tarvittaessa vaihdettua himppasen kaposempaan.

----------


## nure

^Nykyisillä suojatuilla renkailla ja laatusisureilla ei pahemmin ainakaan Varsinais Suomen hiekkateillä rengasrikkoja tarvinut pelätä. Kolmeen vuoteen sekalaisessa ajossa yhtäkään maantiekalustolla.

----------


## Pox

> ^Nykyisillä suojatuilla renkailla ja laatusisureilla ei pahemmin ainakaan Varsinais Suomen hiekkateillä rengasrikkoja tarvinut pelätä. Kolmeen vuoteen sekalaisessa ajossa yhtäkään maantiekalustolla.



Näinhän se varmasti. Eipä se maantiefillarin kumi ole puhejennut ikinä, kun on ajanut tahallaan lenkin jonkin pätkän hiekkateitä. Mutta sen sijaan rengasrikkoja tullut, kun ajanut puhtaalla maantielenkillä 3 metriä auki kaivettua asfalttia.

Mutta, kyllä se gravel tulee, kun vaan osuu sopiva kohdalle.

----------


## nure

^Tuurin kauppaa, joskus ajoin seitsemän kilometriä 23millin sen ajan tuubeilla päällystystä odottavalla sepelillä ja rengas kesti... Kun katselee noita "Gravel" mainoskuva niin perus hiekkateistähän niissä usein kyse... Mutta niinhän se maailma muuttuu, kaikkeen tarvitaan oma väline.
Kaipa se tärkein pointti on että kauppa käy ja tavara liikkuu.

----------


## Kirs

Grail CF SL 8 Di2

Muutaman vuoden "palikka"-gravelilla ajelleena olen päättänyt ostaa seuraavaksi huomattavasti paremman. Pyörä on päivittäisessä työmatkapyöräilykäytössä kaikkina vuodenaikoina (asfaltti-ajoa) ja tämän lisäksi haaveilen jopa ajavani pitkää lenkkiä treenimielessä (asfalttia, hiekkaa, latupojia tms). Sellainen pyörä kuitenkin, johon olisi helppo olla tyytyväinen pidemmän aikaa. 

Aika elämässä ei vaan riitä pyörämaailman opiskeluun, joten ymmärrys osasarjoihin ja kaikkiin pikkunippeleihin on heikko. Jokseenkin olen ymmärtänyt että Canyonilla saa rahalleen vastinetta? Tuohon yllä olevaan pyörään olen nyt pohdinnoissani jumittunut. Mitä hyvää/huonoa? Hinta/laatusuhde? Muita vastaavia vaihtoehtoja?

Ja se koko. Onko tuo Canyonin laskuri miten pätevä, vai olisiko sitä syytä miettiä laajemmin?

----------


## nure

Eihän tuossa mitään vikaa ole mutta... Itse en hankkisi tuollaista jonka ohjaamo rajoittaa muokkaamista, noiden kiinteiden kanssa täytyy olla tosi tarkkana sopivuuden vuoksi. Kai tuohonkin voi jollakin virityksellä saada normi stemmin ja tangon.

----------


## Aakoo

^Ei tuohon voi saada millään virityksellä normaalia stemmiä tai tankoa, ainakaan niin että ajoasennosta ei tule aivan älyttömän matala. En ole koskaan ymmärtänyt mikä tuossa ratkaisussa on ollut taka-ajatuksena.

----------


## nure

^Jokin erikoisuuden tavoittelu ja insinöörin/suunnittelija aivopieru?

----------


## Opulus

Kun tuo Canyon on se mitä on jo katseltu ja ajateltu sopivaksi, niin vaihtoehtona voisi ehkä olla toinen saksalainen "postimyyntipyörä" eli Rose?

(Paremmin tuntevat ja ymmärtävät kertokoot mitä eroja näissä kahdessa mahdollisesti on ja mitkä niistä ovat milläkin tavalla merkityksellisiä!)

----------


## Mik@

Nimim. Kirsille,

Minusta Canyon Grailin kuituversio on erinomainen vaihtoehto käyttötarkoituksiisi. Mulla ei ole ks. pyörää (vielä), mutta kokeilujeni perusteella sähkövaihteellinen Grail on mainio pyörä. Hover bar tai mikä onkaan, on minusta erittäin hyvän tuntuinen epätasaisella/terävällä alustalla. Ei ole kovan tuntuinen ollenkaan ja ainakin minä sain hyvän ja tukevan otteen esim. alaotteelta juuri tuon rakenteen ansiosta. Kuitukiekot parantavat pakettia entisestään. Canyonin kokomitoitus on kahden omistetun fillarin perusteella ok. Erityisesti katsoisin tarkkaan reach + ja stack + -mitat Grailin osalta. Em. mitat kertovat etäisyyden keskiön ja ohjaustangon yläputken keskikohdan välillä. Ohjaamon säädettävys kuitu-Grailissa on selkeä miinus, koska pituussuunnassa sitä ei säädetä. Siksi em. mittojen täytyy osua ainakin riittäväsi kohdalleen. Toinen juttu on että esim. XS-koossa kiekkojen koko on 27.5/650b ja sekä edessä että takana max. rengasleveys taitaa olla 42 mm. Monet 27,5/650b -renkaat ovat > 45 mm leveydeltään. Toki jos on isomman kokoinen pyörä niin silloin löytyy paljon valinnanvaraa 28/700c renkaista sopivalla leveydellä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Canyonilta myös Grizl voisi olla vaihtoehto, jos niitä halutaan etsiä. Rahallehan noissa edelleen on hyvin vastinetta.

----------


## paaton

> Grail CF SL 8 Di2
> 
> Muutaman vuoden "palikka"-gravelilla ajelleena olen päättänyt ostaa seuraavaksi huomattavasti paremman. Pyörä on päivittäisessä työmatkapyöräilykäytössä kaikkina vuodenaikoina (asfaltti-ajoa) ja tämän lisäksi haaveilen jopa ajavani pitkää lenkkiä treenimielessä (asfalttia, hiekkaa, latupojia tms). Sellainen pyörä kuitenkin, johon olisi helppo olla tyytyväinen pidemmän aikaa. 
> 
> Aika elämässä ei vaan riitä pyörämaailman opiskeluun, joten ymmärrys osasarjoihin ja kaikkiin pikkunippeleihin on heikko. Jokseenkin olen ymmärtänyt että Canyonilla saa rahalleen vastinetta? Tuohon yllä olevaan pyörään olen nyt pohdinnoissani jumittunut. Mitä hyvää/huonoa? Hinta/laatusuhde? Muita vastaavia vaihtoehtoja?
> 
> *Ja se koko. Onko tuo Canyonin laskuri miten pätevä, vai olisiko sitä syytä miettiä laajemmin?*



Mikalla hyvää perustelua jo tuossa yllä. Grailhan on hieno pyörä ja tuon voisin haluta itsellenikin. 

Ongelma tulee vaan tosiaan tuon boldauksen kohdalla, eli pitää ensin olla tosi tarkasti tiedossa mitat mitkä haluaa. Jos olet ajanut jo kaksi vuotta käyrätankoisella gravellilla, niin ne voisivat jo löytyä mittaamalla vanhasta. Ensimmäiseksi kunnon pyöräksi en grailia ostaisi missään nimessä.

Grizl on turvallisempi valinta. Tuohon menee myöskin huomattavasti leveämpää rengasta latupohjien ajoa varten.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Grizlissä on myös enemmän kiinnityspaikkoja. Ei Grail huono valinta ole, mutta tuo integroituohjaamo voi monia vieroksuttaa. 

Grizl kyllä kulkee tielläkin mainiosti. Ei ongelmaa pidellä 30km/h keskaria asfalttiosuuksilla jos näin haluaa.

----------


## JKO17

Samaa mieltä edellisten kanssa.
Canyon on nostanut CF 7 etap Grailin hintaa noin 400 eurolla/10 %:lla ihan lähiaikoina. Tämä on viime viikolla tässä ketjussa mainittu pyörä, jossa hiilarirunko, etap rival ja dt swissin hiilikuituvanteet. Hinta oli tällöin 3.649 eur.

Varmaankin Grizl tulee perässä.

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Aika elämässä ei vaan riitä pyörämaailman opiskeluun, joten ymmärrys osasarjoihin ja kaikkiin pikkunippeleihin on heikko. Jokseenkin olen ymmärtänyt että Canyonilla saa rahalleen vastinetta? Tuohon yllä olevaan pyörään olen nyt pohdinnoissani jumittunut. Mitä hyvää/huonoa? Hinta/laatusuhde? Muita vastaavia vaihtoehtoja?
> 
> Ja se koko. Onko tuo Canyonin laskuri miten pätevä, vai olisiko sitä syytä miettiä laajemmin?



Laskuri on pätevä, Canyonilla hyvä speksi/laatusuhde vaikka nirppanokkaiset hifistelijät muuta väittää. Grizl käytännössä aina parempi valinta kuin Grail, tsekkaa mielummin sellaista.

----------


## Opulus

^ "Canyonilla hyvä speksi/laatusuhde vaikka nirppanokkaiset hifistelijät muuta väittää"?!

Voisitko hieman avata tätä kommenttiasi? Olisiko sinulla kenties antaa joku foorumilta poimittu esimerkki?

----------


## Hower

^




> Onhan Canyon nyt aika tuulipukupyörä. Aikalailla kuten Cube, iso merkki ja romppeet on oman tehtaan tuotoksia mutta sllti bulkkia.

----------


## Opulus

No, hieman venyttäen - mielestäni - tuon voisi tulkita mielipiteeksi ettei Canyonin speksi/laatusuhde (millä ymmärtääkseni tarkoitettiin suomeksi sitä minkatasoisia osia tietynhintaisessa fillarissa on) olisi hyvä.

Ymmärtääkseni huomattavasti yleisempää on myöntää että kyseinen suhde on kiistatta hyvä eli samantasoiset osat saa muiden merkkien pyörissä vain maksamalla merkittävästi enemmän (tai vaihtamalla hiilikuituisen rungon alumiiniseen tai jollain muulla vähemmäksi katsottuun vaihtoehtoon tyytymisellä), mutta todeta heti perään jotain siitä että muut kuin malliston huiput ovat _niin_ tavanomaisia, sieluttomia, tylsiä, pyöriä jotka ovat periaatteessa ihan okei mutta jotenkin tylsiä.

----------


## nure

Vaikka itse hifistelen niin en kyllä Canyonia halveksi, hinta/laatu ehdottomasti hyvää vaikka hieman laskenut.

----------


## Hower

Canyon on vaan hifistelijöiden mielestä liian halpa, liian saavutettavissa. Tuulipukuosastoa siis. Pyörän pitää olla todella kallis.  ??

----------


## HeZaH

^rotko tarjoaa x-speksit 3ke:n hinnalla, kun samantasoisesta Trekistä saa pulittaa tähän vielä kaksi tonnia lisää. Näin ainakin maastopuolella.  :Hymy:  

Gravelina on tällä hetkellä CUBE Nuroad C:62 Pro 2022 gravel grinder, josta sai köyhtyä 2399€. "Oikeista" merkeistä olisi saanut lähinnä hinnat-alkaen malleja, joissa tyyliin alurunko ja 400-sarjan Shimanon osat.

----------


## nure

^Niin, miksi pitäisi maksaa "merkkilisää"?

----------


## HeZaH

^se on hyvä kysymys. Voihan se tietysti olla status-kysymys, että pyörässä lukee se S-Works tai Trekin Project One omine värityksineen.  :Hymy:   Mutta itse maksan lähinnä spekseistä ja ajo-ominaisuuksista. Kun latoo tonneja tiskiin, niin mitä konkreettista sillä summalla saa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Canyon on vaan hifistelijöiden mielestä liian halpa, liian saavutettavissa. Tuulipukuosastoa siis. Pyörän pitää olla todella kallis.  ??



Ei kun sen pitää olla jotain sellaista autotallipajabrändiä ettei 95% harrastajistakaan ole moisesta kuullut.

----------


## tinke77

> Canyon on vaan hifistelijöiden mielestä liian halpa, liian saavutettavissa. Tuulipukuosastoa siis. Pyörän pitää olla todella kallis.  ??



Voiko tuota kompensoida, että ostaa kalliit ajovaatteet ? Ei muuta, mutta alkaa itsetunto olla koetuksella, kun 5 canyonia tallissa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ei kun sen pitää olla jotain sellaista autotallipajabrändiä ettei 95% harrastajistakaan ole moisesta kuullut.



Tuo olisi optimi. Vielä kun pääsisi sen itse sieltä pajalta hakemaan ja hitsarille käsipäivää sanomaan. Sitten kahvin ääressä voisi suunnittelijan kanssa keskustella rungon spekseistä ja niihin liittyvistä tausta pohdiskeluista.

----------


## Kirs

Kiitos vastauksista. Hyviä vinkkejä ja täytyypä miettiä Grizl-mallia vaihtoehtona. Merkillä ei ole minulle mitään merkitystä sinänsä. (Juurikin tuo jossain kommentissa paheksuttu Cube on nykyinen pyörä, ja malli vieläpä sieltä havimmasta päästä  :Vink: ). Silläkin on töihin joka päivä päässyt. 

Kiitos rengaskommentista, se on varmaankin ihan oleellinen asia miettiä. Ohjaamopuolta en myöskään ollut tarkemmin osannut ajatella.

----------


## Antsa41

Yleisesti Canyon myy mielestäni suorituskykyisiä pyöriä kilpailijoitaan halvemmalla hinnalla. Itselleni kyseinen brändi kuitenkin edustaa modernia massatuotettua kertakäyttökulttuuria pahemmin kuin yksikään toinen tuhansien eurojen pyöriä myyvä brändi.

----------


## Hower

> Itselleni kyseinen brändi kuitenkin edustaa modernia massatuotettua kertakäyttökulttuuria pahemmin kuin yksikään toinen tuhansien eurojen pyöriä myyvä brändi.



"...kuin yksikään toinen..."
Lieneekö tähän joku perustelukin? Että oikein kertakäyttökulttuuria.
Boikottiosastoon?

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Itselleni kyseinen brändi kuitenkin edustaa modernia massatuotettua kertakäyttökulttuuria pahemmin kuin yksikään toinen tuhansien eurojen pyöriä myyvä brändi.



Mitä itse aktiivisesti pyörämarkkinoita seurannut kymmenisen vuotta, niin väittäisin, että Canyon on postimyyntifirmoista selkeästi eniten panostanut suunnitteluun ja kehitykseen massafirmoista. Jos siis otetaan vertailuun muutama muu saksalainen, esim Radon, Cube, Rose jne. Ensin mainittu on myös aika kivasti saanut voittoja kaikilla kilpapyöräilyn osa-alueilla. Toki rahaa on kasvun myötä suunnattu markkinointiin ja kisaamiseen entistä enemmän, se myy, mutta kuulisin mieluusti lisää kannastasi. Itsellä on kaksi tallin pyörää varastossa, kolmas historiaa, olen tähän asti ollut tyytyväinen. Edellisiä pyöriä Spessulta, Santa Cruzilta, Salsalta tms, enkä koe saaneeni niissä mitään enempää rahoilleni.

----------


## HeZaH

^kiinnostaisi kuulla lisää, miten Rotko eroaa "oikeiden" pyörien massatuotannosta, konkreettisilla esimerkeillä.  :Hymy:  

Vähiten massatuotantoa taitaapi olla vaikkapa Polella tai Pässilällä, mikä saattaa edustaa kestävämpää kehitystä.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

On täällä kaksi poleakin ollut. Valitettavasti nuo parkkipaikka egoilut pyörän "merkillä" olen alkanut jättää omaan arvoonsa, sekun ei sitä pyörää nopeammin eteenpäin vie ja tosiasia on se että erot ovat todella pieniä. Muut arvot sitten erikseen jos haluaa delfiinejä tukea, ajan minäkin sähköautolla.

----------


## Antsa41

> Mitä itse aktiivisesti pyörämarkkinoita seurannut kymmenisen vuotta, niin väittäisin, että Canyon on postimyyntifirmoista selkeästi eniten panostanut suunnitteluun ja kehitykseen massafirmoista. Jos siis otetaan vertailuun muutama muu saksalainen, esim Radon, Cube, Rose jne. Ensin mainittu on myös aika kivasti saanut voittoja kaikilla kilpapyöräilyn osa-alueilla. Toki rahaa on kasvun myötä suunnattu markkinointiin ja kisaamiseen entistä enemmän, se myy, mutta kuulisin mieluusti lisää kannastasi. Itsellä on kaksi tallin pyörää varastossa, kolmas historiaa, olen tähän asti ollut tyytyväinen. Edellisiä pyöriä Spessulta, Santa Cruzilta, Salsalta tms, enkä koe saaneeni niissä mitään enempää rahoilleni.



Mielestäni Canyon ei yksinkertaisesti valmista sellaisia pyöriä, jotka olisi suunniteltu ajettavaksi vielä vuosikymmenien päästä. Lähtökohtaisesti mikään kuitupyörä ei toki ole, mutta minusta Canyonilla tämä paistaa räikeämmin koko malliston läpi kuin monilla muilla brändeillä. Käytännössä Canyonin joka pyörässä on esim. erikoisohjaamo/stemmi, tavallisesta mitoituksesta poikkeava etuhaarukka ja muista valmistajista poikkeavat kiinnikkeet mm. lokareille ja tarakoille. Korvaavien osien löytäminen tulevaisuudessa (ja nyt jo) on todennäköisemmin vaikeampaa kuin monilla muilla valmistajilla. Toki jokainen Canyonin pyörä ei tuollainen ole ja esim. Grizlessä näitä halveksuntani kohteena olevia "vääriä standardeja" ei ole niin paljon. Yksi Canyon on meidän taloudessa ja sitä kasatessa huomiota kiinnitti myös se, kuinka paljon jätettä toimituslaatikko sisälsi.

----------


## HeZaH

^eikös sitä kuljetusmoskaa tule myös muidenkin pyörien mukana ihan kiitettävästi, kun liikkeet niitä pyöriä tilailevat ja kasailevat?

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Hyvä selvennys, allekirjoitan pienin varauksin. Itsellä pyörät vaihtuu 1-5 vuoden välein, useimmiten toisen kauden jälkeen niin en mieti tuollaisia asioita, toki kuten sanoit en näe että millään kuitupyörällä ajellaan vuosikymmenien päästä. Mallistossa on onneksi tuotteita missä ei outoja standardeja ole.

Canyonin pakkaus on kieltämättä kaikkea muuta kuin vihreä, mutta samalla myös hyvin suojaava.

----------


## Hokku

> Mielestäni Canyon ei yksinkertaisesti valmista sellaisia pyöriä, jotka olisi suunniteltu ajettavaksi vielä vuosikymmenien päästä. Lähtökohtaisesti mikään kuitupyörä ei toki ole, mutta minusta Canyonilla tämä paistaa räikeämmin koko malliston läpi kuin monilla muilla brändeillä. Käytännössä Canyonin joka pyörässä on esim. erikoisohjaamo/stemmi, tavallisesta mitoituksesta poikkeava etuhaarukka ja muista valmistajista poikkeavat kiinnikkeet mm. lokareille ja tarakoille. Korvaavien osien löytäminen tulevaisuudessa (ja nyt jo) on todennäköisemmin vaikeampaa kuin monilla muilla valmistajilla. Toki jokainen Canyonin pyörä ei tuollainen ole ja esim. Grizlessä näitä halveksuntani kohteena olevia "vääriä standardeja" ei ole niin paljon. Yksi Canyon on meidän taloudessa ja sitä kasatessa huomiota kiinnitti myös se, kuinka paljon jätettä toimituslaatikko sisälsi.



Toisaalta aika vähissä on myös ne harrastajat, jotka ajaa aktiivisesti niillä vuosikymmeniä vanhoilla pyörillä. Toki vanhojen klassikkopyörien harrastajia löytyy, mutta ymmärtääkseni niilläkään ei ajeta erityisen aktiivisesti. Ympäristön kannalta pyörät ja pyöräilijöiden tarpeet ovat valitettavasti kehittyneet sitä vauhtia, että on myös tietyssä mielessä epärelevanttia miettiä kuinka hyvin pyörä kestää aikaa kestävyytensä ja yhteensopivuutensa puolesta. Samalla myös standardit ovat vaihtuneet tiuhaan, joten on ylipäänsä epäselvää miten helposti varaosia saa nykyisiin pyöriin vaikka 20 vuoden päästä. Itse en jaksa siitä murehtia.

Itselläni on vuoden 2015 Canyon Ultimate, jolla ajan edelleen mielelläni. Etuhaarukka on suurimmasta standardista poikkeava, mutta stemmin olen ongelmitta vaihtanut mieleiseeni mittaan. Pyörä on mielestäni hyvä ja mukava ajaa eikä siinä ole ollut mitään ongelmia. Joku voi toki kaivata levyjarruja tai aerompaa muotoilua, mutta näin on toki useimmissa muissakin tuon ajan pyörissä. Uskon, että tuolla tulee helpostikin se 10 vuotta täyteen ja mahdollisesti paljon enemmänkin. Asia olisi toki varmasti eri, jos maantie tai kilpaileminen olisivat minulle kiinnostvimpia pyöräilyn muotoja.

Topikissa pysyäkseni mainittakoon, että Grizlkin löytyy talista ja on ihan hyvä, mutta ei ehkä niin turvatussa asemassa kuin Ultimate. Canyonin alumiini Grail oli paljon laadukkaampi runko kuin sitä edeltänyt Spessun Secteur, joka jousti merkittävästi keskiön seudulta.

----------


## Hower

_edustaa modernia massatuotettua kertakäyttökulttuuria_

Jotenkin sitä on termin "kertakäyttökulttuuri" liittänyt aina ihan toisenlaisiin tuotteisiin ja kulutuskäyttäytymiseen, mutta kiitos valistuksesta.

Tiukasti ajatellen tähän maahan ei tarvitsisi yhtään ainutta uutta polkupyörää tuoda, koska kunnostuskelpoisia kulkineita makaa pyörävarastot pullollaan valistuneille ja vihreästi ajatteleville pyöräilijöille pilvin pimein. Muttei taida kelvata?
Mikä tahansa moderni vaihdefillari edustaa kertakäyttökulttuuria, koska niihin on pakko vaihtaa osia säännöllisesti.
Tähän mun 70-luvun Crescenttiin ei oo ikinä vaihdettu mitään. Tukevaa tavaraa. edit. kumeja on vaihdettu.

----------


## Vivve

Olen samaa mieltä Antsan kanssa Canyonista. Ihan kivoja ja hyviä pyöriä varmasti mutta liikaa erikoisia standardeista poikkeavia ratkaisuja. Kukin ostaa tietysti mitä haluaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> ^eikös sitä kuljetusmoskaa tule myös muidenkin pyörien mukana ihan kiitettävästi, kun liikkeet niitä pyöriä tilailevat ja kasailevat?



No tulee ihan yhtä paljon.

Toki kivijalasta ostaessa sitä ei näe joten sitä ei ole.

Grailissa on epästandardi ohjaamo. Eipä noissa muissa niin kummemmin ole mitään erikoista. Integroidut ohjaamot on maantiepuolella ihan arkea ja noissa Cannondaleissa sun muissa merkkipyörissä niitä omia standardeja vasta onkin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tuota minäkin kummastelin. Minusta Spessu ja Cännäri enemmän on pelannut erikoisosilla. Ja eikö nuo uudet aeromallit merkistä riippumatta on aika erikois-speksattuja. 

Ps. Minusta Canyonin maasturit on aika vakioita. Normi keskiöt, kammet ja takaiskarit.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Muistaakseni M4 pulteilla ne lokarit Canyoniin kiinnittyi eli ei mitään erityistä siinäkään.

Maasturit on tosiaan ihan standardikamaa siinä kuin Cannondaleissa on omia keskiöstandardeja ja Spessuissa omia iskarikiinnityksiä ihan vaan jotain esimerkkejä mainitakseni.

----------


## SuccessFactor

Askel objektiivisempaan ajatusmaailmaan Canyonin (tai minkä tahansa muun merkin) Oikeasta Laadusta(tm) ja sopivuudesta just sulle löytyy muuten lukemalla mahdollisimman monta koeajoraporttia/arviointia saiteilta jotka näitä tekevät vähän niinku työkseen. Jos käytännössä kaikissa mainitaan että se laitos XX (tässä tapauksessa Grizl/Grail) on hyvä, tai hyvä vastine rahalle, se luultavasti myös on sitä, huolimatta siitä mitä väsyneet foorumiritarit pätemisen puuskissa puhisevat.





> Yksi Canyon on meidän taloudessa ja sitä kasatessa huomiota kiinnitti myös se, kuinka paljon jätettä toimituslaatikko sisälsi.



Minkäs merkkien toimituslaatikoita tässä on ollut vertailupohjana joissa on koko pyörä tullut samalla tavalla pakattuna tehtaalta? Salsan ja Tituksen paketeissa missä oli pelkkä runko, oli melkein yhtä paljon fyllinkiä kuin Canyonissa..

----------


## JohannesP

> Askel objektiivisempaan ajatusmaailmaan Canyonin (tai minkä tahansa muun merkin) Oikeasta Laadusta(tm) ja sopivuudesta just sulle löytyy muuten lukemalla mahdollisimman monta koeajoraporttia/arviointia saiteilta jotka näitä tekevät vähän niinku työkseen. Jos käytännössä kaikissa mainitaan että se laitos XX (tässä tapauksessa Grizl/Grail) on hyvä, tai hyvä vastine rahalle, se luultavasti myös on sitä, huolimatta siitä mitä väsyneet foorumiritarit pätemisen puuskissa puhisevat.



Saisiko muutaman hyvän esimerkkisaitin nimen missä arvostelut ovat rehellisiä ilman mitään valmistajien mainoskytköksiä? 

Itse taas pidän foorumeita (huom. muitakin kuin fillarifoorumi) rehellisinä lähteinä. Harvalla on mitään tarvetta kaunistella sanoja sillä varukkeella, että jatkossakin saa rahan kera pyöriä koeajoon. Foorumeilla voi suoraan sanoa jotakin toteutusta tyhmäksi ja rumaksi, kuten Grailin ohjaustankohimmeli.

Canyon on hyvä juurikin niissä tuulipukuosaston pyörissä ja niiden ostaminen on ihan hyvä ratkasu. Laadullisesti ei loistavaa, mutta ei eroa muiden massatuottajien tavarasta. Liian monimutkaiset integroiduilla ratkaisuisut (Grail, Aeroad) ei ole tähän mennessä olleet järin suuri menestys Canyonille.

----------


## paaton

Joo, nämä saitit missä vähän niinkuin työkseen tehdään arvosteluja ovat kyllä mitä suurinta itsepetosta. Noista kun ostoksesta lukee arvostelut niin on aina vaan hyvää fantsua ja ihanaa tavaraa. 

Onhan tuota tutkittukin. Hyvä arvostelu kerää enemmän lukijoita ja enemmän klikkejä. Ja tietysti enemmän sitä oheiskrääsää kertyy kaappiin siltä fillarivalmistajalta. Noinhan toimii ihan kaikki. Mukaanlukien pyöräilylehdet. Niille testaajille oho vaan tupsahtelee puoli-ilmaista tuotetta kotiin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Saisiko muutaman hyvän esimerkkisaitin nimen missä arvostelut ovat rehellisiä ilman mitään valmistajien mainoskytköksiä? 
> 
> Itse taas pidän foorumeita (huom. muitakin kuin fillarifoorumi) rehellisinä lähteinä. Harvalla on mitään tarvetta kaunistella sanoja sillä varukkeella, että jatkossakin saa rahan kera pyöriä koeajoon. Foorumeilla voi suoraan sanoa jotakin toteutusta tyhmäksi ja rumaksi, kuten Grailin ohjaustankohimmeli.



Paitsi Polen ambassadooreilla.

----------


## JohannesP

> Paitsi Polen ambassadooreilla.



Sen takia siinä lukikin "harvalla".  :Hymy: 

Ambassadoorit ja kauppiaat ihan tervetullut lisä tietoineen, mutta kunhan homma pysyy avoimena.

----------


## Antsa41

> Integroidut ohjaamot on maantiepuolella ihan arkea ja noissa Cannondaleissa sun muissa merkkipyörissä niitä omia standardeja vasta onkin.



Tämä pitää varmasti paikkansa. Kokemaani mielikuvaan vaikuttaa vahvasti se, että jostain syystä Canyon kerää todella paljon kiinnostusta harrastusta aloittelevilta, joilla ei ole kokemusta erilaisista geometrioista eikä kovin tarkkaa tietoa, mitä he oikeasti pyörältä arkikäytössä tarvitsevat. Mielestäni tuollaisesta lähtökohdasta pyörän edullinen modattavuus olisi todella tärkeää.





> Muistaakseni M4 pulteilla ne lokarit Canyoniin kiinnittyi eli ei mitään erityistä siinäkään.



Esim. tuossa mainitusta Grizl-mallissa ei ole tavanomaista takahaarukan yläosan M4-paikkaa lainkaan, mikä rajoittaa kiinteät lokarit käytännössä tuohon Canyonin omaan viritelmään. Ja sitä en ainakaan mainoskuvista pysty päättelemään, voiko noiden lokareiden kanssa asentaa samaan aikaan tarakan.





> Minkäs merkkien toimituslaatikoita tässä on ollut vertailupohjana joissa on koko pyörä tullut samalla tavalla pakattuna tehtaalta? Salsan ja Tituksen paketeissa missä oli pelkkä runko, oli melkein yhtä paljon fyllinkiä kuin Canyonissa..



Canyonin Preceden pelkkä laatikko painoi suunnilleen saman verran kuin Salsan laatikko runkosetin kera. Whiten ja Vituksen laatikot olivat selvästi tuota Canyonia kevyemmät. Näyttäisi tosin Canyonin laatikoissakin olevan eroja.

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Saisiko muutaman hyvän esimerkkisaitin nimen missä arvostelut ovat rehellisiä ilman mitään valmistajien mainoskytköksiä? 
> 
> Itse taas pidän foorumeita (huom. muitakin kuin fillarifoorumi) rehellisinä lähteinä. Harvalla on mitään tarvetta kaunistella sanoja sillä varukkeella, että jatkossakin saa rahan kera pyöriä koeajoon. Foorumeilla voi suoraan sanoa jotakin toteutusta tyhmäksi ja rumaksi, kuten Grailin ohjaustankohimmeli.
> 
> Canyon on hyvä juurikin niissä tuulipukuosaston pyörissä ja niiden ostaminen on ihan hyvä ratkasu. Laadullisesti ei loistavaa, mutta ei eroa muiden massatuottajien tavarasta. Jättäisin vain kaikki liian monimutkaiset integroidut ratkaisut pois tulevaisuutta ajatellen. Liian monimutkaiset integroiduilla ratkaisuisut (Grail, Aeroad) ei ole tähän mennessä olleet järin suuri menestys Canyonille.



En mä rehellisistä saiteista ja mainoskytköksistä sanonut mitään, vaan siitä että jos joku tietty tuote johdonmukaisesti erottuu useassa  jutussa edukseen,  on se _luultavasti_ hyvä ostos huolimatta siitä mitä kiihtyneet diletantit vaahtoaa interwebsissä. Grailin suhteen näin sanoo mm. nämä lähteet; 

https://www.cyclist.co.uk/reviews/10...l-8-di2-review
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/review...se-bars-please
https://granfondo-cycling.com/canyon...-group-review/
https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/bi...rail-6-review/
https://biketestreviews.com/canyon-grail-cf-sl-7/
https://www.cyclingnews.com/reviews/...7-etap-review/
https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/revie...-grail-cf-sl-7

Useampi noistakin mainitsee hover barin typeryytenä / hassuutena ja erityisesti Gran Fondolla kritiikkiä löytyy laajemmassakin muodossa. Vähän nyt menee sun mielipide foorumeista jotenkin parempana lähteenä ohi tältäkin osin. 

En mä epäile etteikö joku random foorumin pärinäparta ole omasta mielestään ihan rehellinen kertoessaan mielipiteitään vaikka Canyonin laadusta tai siitä että "Mun Mielestä Tää On Hei Ihan Tuulipuku Tavaraa!"  Se vaan ei valitettavasti kerro mitään siitä oikeasta laadusta tai siitä miten tuote ihan oikeasti markkinoilla positioituu. Kyllähän jotkut kertoo että jumala on olemassa perustuen henkilökohtaiseen kokemukseen tai mielipiteeseen, mutta ei se siitä totta tee muille kuin tälle väitteen esittäjälle.

----------


## paaton

Kuinka moni on täällä moittinut canyonia? Mun mielestä sitä ollaan suositeltu jatkuvasti kaikille.

----------


## JohannesP

Miten voikin tiettyihin pyöriin kohdistuva Canyon-kritiikki mennä nahan alle. Disclaimerina mulla on itsellänikin tällä hetkellä Canyoni ajossa ja pari muutakin Canyonia kiertänyt. Ja ihan omalla rahalla tietoisesti ostettu.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kellä meni?

----------


## nure

Just, kumma asenne ja ottaen huomioon että kuinka suosittu Canyon on. Jos itseni pitäis ostaa valmis pyörä niin tod.näk. se olisi Canyon tms. Saksalainen "postimyyntipyörä" eikä yhtään hävettäisi!

----------


## JKO17

Spessukin on ottanut käyttöön -suoraan kuluttajalle- vaihtoehdon. Tämän vaihtoehdon hinta kuluttajalle on sama kuin liikkeestä ostettuna (tai siis netissä kauppahinta=ovh).
Tällä hetkellä saatavuus on aika nurinkurinen, sillä kuluttajana voin ostaa netistä Crux compin,  Pron tai Expertin (koko 58) per heti kotiovelle , mutta ainakaan osa liikkeistä ei edes oikein tiedä mitä ja milloin heille on tulossa myyntiin. 

Spessulla tuo menee vissiin niin että omaan nettimyyntiin erotetaan n. 15 % tuotannosta ja loput menee liikkeille eri perusteiden mukaan. Ei tunnu oikein kestävältä ratkaisulta

Komponenttien osalta nettikaupassa "tilauksen otti" vastaan Specialized Europe/Sveitsi ja toimitus lähti hollannin keskusvarastosta

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Onkos missään näkynyt mitään hyviä gravel-kiekkotarjouksia? Voi olla kuituakin.

----------


## Opulus

Tarjouksen hyvyydestä en osaa sanoa enkä osaa edes arvata ovatko kiekot sellaiset joita etsiskelet, mutta gravelkiekkotarjous (joka päättyy tänään) tämäkin https://aerycs.de/products/gcx-terra-31

----------


## JKO17

^^ Tuossa,  ei ole pelkästään hyvä

CL Terrat  1.170 eur, dt 350, xdr vapari, paino 1.390 g miinus tubelessventtiilit ja nauhat
CLX  1.375 eur, dt 240, painoa vajaa 100 g vähemmän

myös kenkiä Spessun Reconia S works 235 eur ja muita

https://www.specialized.com/fi/fi/sh...sc#result-list

samalla kun selasin sivustoa niin tuli ostettu recon 3.0:t 135 eurolla, eli jos tarvetta on niin tuolta saa ihan ok hintaan

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Canyon on hyvä juurikin niissä tuulipukuosaston pyörissä ja niiden ostaminen on ihan hyvä ratkasu. Laadullisesti ei loistavaa, mutta ei eroa muiden massatuottajien tavarasta. Liian monimutkaiset integroiduilla ratkaisuisut (Grail, Aeroad) ei ole tähän mennessä olleet järin suuri menestys Canyonille.



Nyt kun on jo ammuttu alas se, ettei hover baria kritisoida kuin foorumeilla ja se, että Canyon ei poikkea muista erikoisratkaisuissa, avaatko yksityiskohtaisemmin mitä tarkoitat tuulipukuosaston ja massatuottajien laadulla ja miten laadun hierarkia pyöränvalmistuksessa menee noin muuten? Mikä ei ole tuulipukua ja miksi? Olethan vastauksissasi yksityiskohtainen ja käytä lähteitä jos mahdollista. Ihan sen takia että jos joku tulee threadiin suosituksia kysymään ja lukee että "canyon on ihan ok mut laadullisesti huono ja muutenkin tuulipuku",  on helpompi ymmärtää kuinka vakavasti suositus tulisi ottaa.  

BTW, Hambini laittoi vuonna 2018 Canyonin samaan luokkaan Spessun, Cervelon, Scottin ja BMC:n kanssa "valmistustoleranssien" suhteen, mut ehkä tääkin on sittemmin muuttunut. Tai sit ei ehkä liity laatuun.

----------


## Hower

Liittyy hintaan. Lyxys kun pitää olla niin mieluummin kallista. Lisää uskottavuutta pyöräporukoissa. 
Vertaat vaikka naisten kasseihin. Viiden tonnin vuittoni on hyvä kassi. Halvemmat on tuulipukuporukalle.

----------


## JohannesP

Lueppa uudestaan tuo mun viesti ihan ajatuksen kera. 

Ihan omasta kokemuksestakin voin todeta ettei Canyonien laatu ole ollut terävintä huippua, mutta ei poikkea muista suurista valmistajista (esim. noi sun listaamat), jotka tuuppaa samalla tapaa kamaa ulos mahdollisimman nopeasti. 

Ja väitätkö tosissasi, että hover bar on ollut *menestys* Canyonille? Yllättävän vähän niitä näkyy verrattuna muihin malleihin. 

Onneksi pyörämedioista löytyy se totuus ja foorumilla on vaan turhanpäivästä valitusta. Jokanen voi itse valita kumpaa arvostaa enemmän.

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Lueppa uudestaan tuo mun viesti ihan ajatuksen kera.
> 
> Enkä missään kohtaa ole puhunut sanaakaan luksustuotteita tai pitänyt niitä oikeana valintana. Ihan omasta kokemuksestakin voin todeta ettei Canyonin laatu ole ollut terävintä huippua, mutta ei poikkea muista suurista valmistajista, jotka tuuppaa kamaa ulos mahdollisimman nopeasti.



Luin. Sulla oli siinä pari esimerkkiä jotka käsiteltiin etkä niihin esittänyt mitään vastinetta. Mainitsit siinä laaduttomuuden ja nyt tässä sen saman uudestaan. Kerrotko siis tarkemmin mitä tällä laaduttomuudella tarkoitat, vai perusteletko sitä vain henkilökohtaisilla kokemuksillasi? Mitä ne kokemukset tarkalleen ovat? Henkisiä? Kerro nyt tarkemmin. Sorrut tässä nyt lisäksi olkiukkoilemaan tuon terävimmän kärjen kanssa, kukas niin on väittänyt? Huomiona muuten että itse en mistään luksustuotteista ole puhunut, vaan kiinnosti tietää tämä laadun hierarkia pyöränvalmistuksessa jota tunnut soveltavan, mutta et tunnu olevan kykeneväinen kuvaamaan.

edit: jaahas, oli tullut lisää tekstiä kommenttiin. 





> Ja väitätkö tosissasi, että hover bar on ollut menestys Canyonille? Yllättävän vähän niitä näkyy verrattuna muihin malleihin.



En väitä että hover bar on menestys, mistäs niin päättelit ja miten se liittyy laatuun tai tuulipukuisuuteen? Sinä käytit esimerkkinä foorumimielipiteiden paremmuudesta sitä, että siellä voidaan kommentoida hover barien hassuuksia ja annoit ymmärtää ettei noissa arvostelujutuisssa näin tehdä. Olit siinä väärässä, jonka osoitin ihan lähteillä.  





> Onneksi pyörämedioista löytyy se totuus ja foorumilla on vaan turhanpäivästä valitusta. Jokanen voi itse valita kumpaa arvostaa enemmän.



Kun oikeat perustelut loppuu, olkiukkoilu jatkuu? Eihän kukaan näinkään ole sanonut.

----------


## paaton

Sukkisfactori voisi kokeilla kertoa jotain järkevää juttua gravelleista, eikä harrastaa pelkästään inttämistä ja vänkäämistä. 

Tuo tyyli tuo jollain tapaa mieleen takuutöiden vastaavan, joka vääntää jokaisesta pilkusta seuraavat 30 mailia, ennenkuin palataan alkuperäiseen ongelmaan. Eli selkeästi tehdään kirjoittamalla ja aikaa kuluttamalla rahaa...

----------


## JohannesP

> Luin. Sulla oli siinä pari esimerkkiä jotka käsiteltiin etkä niihin esittänyt mitään vastinetta. Mainitsit siinä laaduttomuuden ja nyt tässä sen saman uudestaan. Kerrotko siis tarkemmin mitä tällä laaduttomuudella tarkoitat, vai perusteletko sitä vain henkilökohtaisilla kokemuksillasi? Mitä ne kokemukset tarkalleen ovat? Henkisiä? Kerro nyt tarkemmin. Sorrut tässä nyt lisäksi olkiukkoilemaan tuon terävimmän kärjen kanssa, kukas niin on väittänyt? Huomiona muuten että itse en mistään luksustuotteista ole puhunut, vaan kiinnosti tietää tämä laadun hierarkia pyöränvalmistuksessa jota tunnut soveltavan, mutta et tunnu olevan kykeneväinen kuvaamaan.



Tässä esim. muutama omakohtainen. Netistä löytyy vielä enemmän, mutta valitettavasti nekin löytyy foorumeilta. 

Hitsaussaumat osittain räitty ja 700 € Whiten maantiepyörässäkin on parempaa saumaa jos katsoo kokonaiskuvaa. 

Kasauslaatu vaihtelee. Vaihteet olleet yhdessä täysi pielessä ja Ultegran hydraulisten jarrujen suhteen sai pitkään tapella, kunnes jarruletkusta sai pihalle kuoren palasia tukkimasta.





> En väitä että hover bar on menestys, mistäs niin päättelit ja miten se liittyy laatuun tai tuulipukuisuuteen? Sinä käytit esimerkkinä foorumimielipiteiden paremmuudesta sitä, että siellä voidaan kommentoida hover barien hassuuksia ja annoit ymmärtää ettei noissa arvostelujutuisssa näin tehdä. Olit siinä väärässä, jonka osoitin ihan lähteillä.



No menestyksestä mä puhuinkin alkuperäsessä viestissä. En laadusta. Aletaan tekemään liian monimutkaisia virityksiä mitä ostajat vieroksuu tai ne viritykset on itsestään jo ongelmallisia. Canyonin vahvuus ja myyntivaltti on aina ollut halvahkot ja keskitason pyörät ja mun mielestä sen ei kannata niiden suhteen lähtee liikaa kikkailemaan.

Ei edes jaksa alkaa vääntämään, kun en edes ymmärrä mikä ongelma sulla on tai mitä ajat takaa. Tartut johonkin yhteen sanaan ja vänkäät siitä lähdeperusteluita. Paaton jo kirjoittikin samat fiilikset.

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Tässä esim. muutama omakohtainen. Netistä löytyy vielä enemmän, mutta valitettavasti nekin löytyy foorumeilta.



Kumman kauan siinä kesti! Satunnaiselle lukijalle on nyt vähän helpompi ymmärtää että yleistät Canyonin laaduttomaksi merkiksi näiden kokemuksien pohjalta. Lukijalle jää sitten toki omalle vastuulle miettiä että löytyyköhän mahdollisesti muilta valmistajilta samanlaisia yksittäisiä kokemuksia ja poikkeaako Canyon tässä merkittävästi muista. 





> No menestyksestä mä puhuinkin alkuperäsessä viestissä. En laadusta. Aletaan tekemään liian monimutkaisia virityksiä mitä ostajat vieroksuu tai ne viritykset on itsestään jo ongelmallisia.



Luepas nyt itse oma tekstisi uudestan. Puhuit järjestyksessä tuulipukuosastosta (jolle et esittänyt mitään perusteluita),  laaduttomuudesta (johon vihdoin esitit perusteet) ja erikseen mainitsit Grailin ja Aeroadin huonon menestyksen (jota ei kukaan kiistänyt, mutta tuot sen tässä jostain syystä esiin).

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Voisko sen Canyonin paskuudesta vänkäämisen siirtää johonkin muualle?

----------


## Arosusi

Canyon on kuin Skoda, millä pääsee ihan hyvin paikasta a paikkaan b. Mutta kun on kysynyt mikset ostanut jotain ABM valmistamaa niin vastaus on, olisin muuten mutta hinta.
Jos nyt pitäisi hankkia gravel niin kuitu Grizl olisi varmaan aika korkealla mutta jos resurssit olisi rajattomat niin S-works Crux olisi selvä valinta.

----------


## nure

^Jos resurssit olisivat rajattomat niin en tuotantopyörää hankkisi. Ja eiköhän Skodatkin ole ihan laatuautoja?

----------


## Arosusi

^ OT.
Ajoin kesällä kaverilta lainatulla Oktavia DSG farkulla Pirkanmaan reissun. Ihan ok. Kuten Canyon.

Mutta jos tilille tulisi vaikka lotosta pari miljoonaa niin ei ensimmäisenä tulisi mieleen että nyt ostetaan Canyon ja Skoda.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Jonkun pitäisi ensin keksiä jotkut mittausperusteet millä näitä pyörämerkkejä laitetaan parhausjärjestykseen, muuten tämä keskustelu on ihan hiekkalaatikkohuutelua siitä kenen iskällä on hienoin auto. Canyonilla on voitettu varmaan aika monta maailmanmestaruutta ja Tour de sitäjatätä niinkuin on Spessulla ja Ferrarilla ja Skodallakin. Millä se paras laatu määritellään? Jos sinä ostit 2019 Canyonin Ultimaten ja siitä piti säätää takavaihtaja uusiksi niin onko Canyonit silloin ihan paskoja? Tai jos ostit 2020 Canyon Grailin ja siinä kaikki toimi heti hyvin niin onko Canyonit silloin tosi hyviä. Tällaisella foorumilla keskustelu siitä millainen mielikuva juuri sinulla on jostain pyörämerkistä on yhtä älykästä kuin Suomi24:lla vääntäminen siitä onko Kuopio vai Vaasa parempi kaupunki.

----------


## #78

Nykyään kun montaakaan pyörää ei pääse edes koeajamaan vaan on ostettava sika säkissä, niin ladun ja ajettavuuden arviointi on tehtävä hinna, huhupuheiden, mielikuvien ja vaikka road.cc ym vastaavien testien kautta.  Sitä saa mitä sattuu tulemaan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> JJos sinä ostit 2019 Canyonin Ultimaten ja siitä piti säätää takavaihtaja uusiksi niin onko Canyonit silloin ihan paskoja? Tai jos ostit 2020 Canyon Grailin ja siinä kaikki toimi heti hyvin niin onko Canyonit silloin tosi hyviä.



Ei se ihan noin mustavalkoista pitäisi olla. Minusta fiksu ihminen rakentaa sen oman näkemyksensä eri kokemuksista sieltä täältä. Vähimmäisvaatimus on tietysti osata erottaa sen Canyonin virheet komponenttivalmistajan virheistä. Ja sitten kun kirjoittelee täällä niitä omia painavia mielipiteitä, niin pitäisi edes jotenkin avata mihin se mielipide perustuu.

----------


## duris

Kai se Canyonin "bulkkimielikuva" johtuu siitä, että joka toinen vastaantuleva pyörä alkaa olemaan Canyon. Vähän kun se harmaa skoda tai corolla. Laadussa mitään vikaa mutta on jo niin yleinen ettei erotu massasta. Onneksi nyt alkanut sentään näkymään muitakin värejä kun musta ja harmaa.

En ole samanlaista mielikuvaa jenkkifoorumeilla Canyonin kohdalla huomannut. Enemmän siellä taas pidetään Trekkiä tai Spessua bulkkina

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Onko se erottuminen massasta merkki kovastakin laadusta?

----------


## Aakoo

Kyse on mielikuvista. Varsinkin maantiepyörissä missä geo on aika säädelty ja kaikki pyörät suurin piirtein samanlaisia ajaa, niin Pinarello vaan aiheuttaa enemmän värinää kuin Canyon tai Cube. Vaikka itse pyörän ajaminen ei varmasti sen kummoisempaa ole, varsinkaan jollekin harrastelijalle.

----------


## JohannesP

Kuka täällä on puhunut, että Canyonin laatu on huonoa?

----------


## Opulus

Niinhän se täällä menee että jos kirjoittaa "Laadullisesti ei loistavaa, mutta ei eroa muiden massatuottajien tavarasta.", niin yksi lukee, uskoo lukeneensa tai esittää lukeneensa selvästi: "Laadutonta" ja vähän ajan perästä toinen tulee perässä ja kertoo kirjoitetun "Ihan paskaa" :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HeZaH

Melkein kaikki kuitenkin ajavat niillä massatuotetuilla vehkeillä, joissa nyt sattuu olemaan eri valmistajan leima. Todella harva on teettänyt vaikkapa runkoaan joltain käsityönä. Näitäkin toki on, mutta voisin väittää että ovat pienessä marginaalissa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Itselläni oli titaanista mittojen mukaan hitsattu maantiepyörä. Siitä halkesi molemmat takahaarukat.

Eli ei sekään laatua takaa.   :Hymy:

----------


## HeZaH

> Itselläni oli titaanista mittojen mukaan hitsattu maantiepyörä. Siitä halkesi molemmat takahaarukat.
> 
> Eli ei sekään laatua takaa.



Miten sait korjattua, vai menikö vaan suoraan uusiksi koko runko?

----------


## nure

Ohi, kiinanrunko?

----------


## stenu

> Onko se erottuminen massasta merkki kovastakin laadusta?



On se ainakin Aristoteleen mukaan.  :Hymy: 

Jollekin laatu on sitä, että mahdollisimman edullisesti myytävään pyörään on pultattu mahdollisimman kalliit osat. Jollekin toiselle jotain muuta.

Case closed.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> On se ainakin Aristoteleen mukaan. 
> 
> .



No eihän tuossa niin sanottu.

----------


## Arosusi

> Onko se erottuminen massasta merkki kovastakin laadusta?







> No eihän tuossa niin sanottu.




"Laatu ilmaisee, miten jokin kohde erottuu toisista kohteista"

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> "Laatu ilmaisee, miten jokin kohde erottuu toisista kohteista"



Niin, se että kohde erottuu muista kohteista ei tarkoita automaattisesti hyvää tai kovaa laatua. Se voi olla täysin paskaakin laatua.

Lada erottui aikoinaan länsiautoista laadullaan, mutta tuskin kenenkään mielestä kovan laadun ansiosta, vaikka takaikkunassa lukikin lujaa laatua Lada.

----------


## stenu

Tuskinpa Aristoteleskään ajatteli, että negatiivinen laatu korreloisi positiivisen erottumisen kanssa tai päin vastoin, mutta en ole kyseisen herran kanssa koskaan keskustellut, joten voi toki olla väärässäkin.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> ^^ Tuossa,  ei ole pelkästään hyvä
> 
> CL Terrat  1.170 eur, dt 350, xdr vapari, paino 1.390 g miinus tubelessventtiilit ja nauhat
> CLX  1.375 eur, dt 240, painoa vajaa 100 g vähemmän



Pahus sentään kun en huomannut tätä. Tarjous edelleen voimassa, mutta tuotteet loppu  :Irvistys: 
Pitänee sitten hankkia Zippin 303 Firecrestit. Noi CLX:t olis kyllä kelvanneet tuohon hintaan.

----------


## TheMiklu

Laatu on mm. sitä, että runko on toleransseissa. Halpa laatu luonnollisesti sitä että on isommat toleranssit... Yleensä se tarkoittaa ratkeilun ja katkeilun lisäksi vaikkapa sitä kuinka pyöreä ja kohdistettu keskiöreikä ompi. Sitten syytetään keskiöitä tai niiden laakereita kun ne eivät kestä.

Kanjonin ostamalla säästää suoramyyntimallista johtuen. Ja onhan ne aika tyylikkäitä ja fiksuja kunhan välttelee erikoiskikkailuja.

Itelle päätynyt kaksi Kanjonia ja khyyl tykkäilen...mutta ei se laatu ole mitään ultimaattista. Muotoillaanko, että saksalaisen kustannustehokasta.

----------


## JKO17

> Pahus sentään kun en huomannut tätä. Tarjous edelleen voimassa, mutta tuotteet loppu 
> Pitänee sitten hankkia Zippin 303 Firecrestit. Noi CLX:t olis kyllä kelvanneet tuohon hintaan.



Ostin pari kuukautta sitten Terra CL:t. Vaihotehtona oli juurikin 303:t. 
Omaan ostopäätökseen vaikutti DT:n navat (lähinnä tuttu napa ja helppo huoltaa) ja että sattui olemaan kivijalassa ja sai heti mukaan; jonkinasteinen hypistelyefekti

----------


## HeZaH

^mielenkiinnosta kysyn, että onko jossain mitattu näiden massavalmistajien toleransseja noin yleisesti? Toinen lista voisi olla asiakasreklamaatiot rungon suhteen. Montako prosenttia on rungoista mennyt palautukseen.

----------


## paaton

Hambinihan noita testaa. Pressfitin toleranssit ne kai tärkeimpiä on. Onneksi nyt on taas useampi merkki siirtynyt takaisin kierteellisiin keskiöihin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

No ei se testaa. Se on sen yksittäisen rungon toleranssi ei se testaa mitenkään valmistustoleranssia eli miten ne toleranssit vaihtelee eri yksilöiden välillä.

----------


## HeZaH

Se raaka data kokonaisuudesta kiinnostaisi, kun puhutaan laadukkuudesta ja toleransseista. Miten eri valmistajat todellisuudessa eroavat toisistaan puhtaasti numeroiden valossa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tuskinpa yksikään valmistaja moista dataa julkisuuteen antaa.

----------


## HeZaH

^eivät varmasti anna, mutta olisiko joku kolmas taho saanut jotenkin tietoa käsiinsä.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Se kierteellinen alumiinimuhvi rungossa tuo mielenrauhaa. Tuon ovat huomanneet spessu, trek ja 3t viimeisinä.

----------


## miz

Ei se kierteellinenkään pelkästään onnellisuutta takaa.
Edellisissä pyörissä oli sramin gxp laakereita kierteellisenä, ja ne oli jatkuvasti pskana.
Nykyisessä on pf86, 12000km jälkeen ei mitään vikaa. Pari kertaa olen putsannut ja rasvannut uudestaan laakeria irrottamatta.
Samoin edellisen maastopyörän pressfit laakerit varauduin vaihtamaan kun ne luetun mukaan ei kestä mitään. Kolme vuotta oli varaosa laatikossa ja annoin mukaan kun pyörä vaihtoi omistajaa alkuperäisellä keskiöllä.

itse en pitäisi keskiön kierteitä erityisenä kriteerinä, mutta ymmärrän toki varsinkin huollon helppouden kannalta.

----------


## paaton

> Ei se kierteellinenkään pelkästään onnellisuutta takaa.
> Edellisissä pyörissä oli sramin gxp laakereita kierteellisenä, ja ne oli jatkuvasti pskana.
> Nykyisessä on pf86, 12000km jälkeen ei mitään vikaa. Pari kertaa olen putsannut ja rasvannut uudestaan laakeria irrottamatta.
> Samoin edellisen maastopyörän pressfit laakerit varauduin vaihtamaan kun ne luetun mukaan ei kestä mitään. Kolme vuotta oli varaosa laatikossa ja annoin mukaan kun pyörä vaihtoi omistajaa alkuperäisellä keskiöllä.
> 
> itse en pitäisi keskiön kierteitä erityisenä kriteerinä, mutta ymmärrän toki varsinkin huollon helppouden kannalta.



Niin ei vika ole kierteellisessä rungossa vaan sramin gxp:ssä. Tuossa tulee kaikki päittäisvoima ei vetopuolen laakerille. Ei vaan kestä.

pf86 on hyvä Shimanon halvalla keskiöllä. Yhtä hienosti suojattu mitä bsa ja sallii rungon epätarkkoja toleransseja. 30mm kampia ei taas pf86 kannatta laittaa. Dub tehtiin varmaan osittain tuohon saumaan. 

Eisse pressfitti missään nimessä huono ole. Tarttee vaan miettiä mitä käyttää ja missä. Suojaamaton konelaakeri vain maantiepyörään. Ja jos rungossa on mahdollisesti epätarkkuuksia toleransseissa, niin kannattaisi käyttää viistokuulalaakereita. Mun mielestä shimanotkin noita, eli sisäkooli tukee vaan toiselta puolelta.

Huonoin vaihtoehto on trekin ja vaikkapa praxiksen käyttämä olakkeellinen konelaakeri suoraan kuiturungossa. Tuo kun vielä sovitetaan gravelliin, niin ongelmat ovat salettiin edessä. Ainakin Giantin Revoltissa oli tuo ääliöimäinen yhdistelmä vakiona. Ja tosiaan trekin virityksissä kauan. Onneksi siirtyivät käyttämään t47.

----------


## miz

^
Joo, nimenomaan.

Ja taas tuli mieleen että on toi laakeriviidakko melkoinen näissä fillareissa.

----------


## paaton

> ^
> Joo, nimenomaan.
> 
> Ja taas tuli mieleen että on toi laakeriviidakko melkoinen näissä fillareissa.



No se just. Tai sitten muistaa vaan sanan shimano bsa ja unehtaa keskiöt kokonaan.

----------


## nure

^Itse vahvasti sitä mieltä että ainoa oikea luotettava on BSA kun rotsattu kunnolla, ei vikise eikä kitise kuten nuo BF paskat.

----------


## miz

Ei kokemuksia tai tietoa BF:stä, joten en osaa sanoa.
PF86 ollut täysin hiljainen.

----------


## Opulus

Bike fit ja press fit voivat naputellessa mennä sekaisin.

PS Itse olen lähinnä ihmetellyt miten BSA voi kestää pitkään ja valittamatta jokseenkin täydellisestä huoltamattomuudesta huolimatta.

----------


## JackOja

Mikä sellainen kestävä BSA-laakeri on josta puhutte?

Itse olen siinä uskossa, että BSA on keskiötyyppi eikä laakeri, joka valitaan keskiöön kampien mukaan. Itsellä BSA kolmessa fillarissa ja laakereita kyllä kuluu.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Jos Shimanoa, niin SM-BBR60: halpa ja hyvä.

----------


## JackOja

Tuohan on "laakerina" HT2, ei "BSA". Mut itselle ei, koska laakeriksi tarvitaan GXP.

----------


## nure

Jack, haisee saivartelulta. Ja itsellä DUB...

----------


## JackOja

Saivartelua se ei ole. BSA on keskiömuhvin tyyppi, ei laakeri. BSA-keskiöön asennetaan vaikka mitä laakereita.

Mut asiaan, kävisköhän noihin Shimpan lakruihin sama 24 -> 22 mm supistin, kuin vaikka Hopen tai Stronglightin kanssa käytetään, toiseen päähän?

----------


## paaton

Ei minusta käy, eikä ole järkeäkään. Hyvä se gxp on, eli itse laakerina shimano ei ole parempi, vaan ratkaisuna.

----------


## JackOja

OK. Ja laakerithan on halpaa kuin saippua. Kyllä ne kerran vuoteen voi vaihtaa.

----------


## Aakoo

On se GXP ei-vetopuolen laakeri tosi surkeasti suojattu. SRAM ohjeistaa rasvaamaan laakerit aina kun on altistunut vedelle = talvikaudella keskiöhuolto päivittäin?

----------


## paaton

> On se GXP ei-vetopuolen laakeri tosi surkeasti suojattu. SRAM ohjeistaa rasvaamaan laakerit aina kun on altistunut vedelle = talvikaudella keskiöhuolto päivittäin?



Noinhan se on suojattu lähes kaikissa konelaakerivirityksissä, eli pelkkä pölyhuuli laakerin päällä. Ei tosiaan toimi suolaloskassa kauaa jos ei laita vähänväliä vassua sisään. Mun mielestä sramin tiiviste on parempi mitä rotorissa ja monessa muussa.

Ja tosiaan ei kuitenkaan ongelmaa. Gxp bsa ei maksa myöskään juuri mitään. Uuttaa vaan kun huomaa jurinaa.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Mulla on ollut myös Praxis-merkkistä keskiölaakeria, joissa vaihdettavaa konelaakeria (2437) suojaa vain huulitiivisteellä varustettu kansi -kestää työmatkoilla kesät ja talvet, mutta ei kestänyt kurvellissä ajoa.

----------


## nure

^Itsellä oli maantiepyörässä Praxiksen kammet ja keskiö BSA keskiössä ja kyllä kesti hyvin normiajossa.

----------


## JKO17

3T Lambborghini edition. Tilauskirja avattu  ja toimitus ensi vuoden maaliskuussa. Tässä on Italiassa tehty runko ja pyörän hinta 15 teur.

Itse en ole lämmennyt näille auto-pyörä sommitelmille.


https://bikerumor.com/3t-exploro-rac...acan-sterrato/

----------


## HeZaH

?ost ostaa uuden lambon, niin saiskohan kyseisen pyörän kylkiäisenä?  :Hymy:

----------


## JohannesP

Mainospuheet on kuitenkin aina hyvää jaarittelua inspiraatiosta ja suunnittelusta. Harmi vaan, kun ne autovalmistajien osaamiset jää somisteisiin.

Hieman nauratti Bikerumorin laittama Lambon promovideo. Odotin jotakin gravelpyöräkohtausta Lambon rinnalle mikä muuten toteutu, mutta tilalla lumilautailua.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Kannattaa katsoa tuossa jutussa ollut Lamborghinen mainosvideo. 1:37 täyttä asiaa
Odotin mielenkiinnolla ja jännittyneenä milloin ja mistä pölyn seasta 3T ilmestyisi  :Hymy: 
Tää on siis firman oma ja oikea mainosvideo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLcf6BfG9eU

^ ehdit ensin JohannesP

----------


## paaton

> Mulla on ollut myös Praxis-merkkistä keskiölaakeria, joissa vaihdettavaa konelaakeria (2437) suojaa vain huulitiivisteellä varustettu kansi -kestää työmatkoilla kesät ja talvet, mutta ei kestänyt kurvellissä ajoa.



Noin se on. Rotorit sun muut ovat ihan vastaavia. Oikeastaan merkillä ei ole edes väliä. Todella hyviä ja iloisesti pyöriviä kesän ajoon, mutta ei tuollainen ratkaisu kestä kurvellia. Tosi hyvä sanavääntö muuten gravellista  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Mikä sellainen kestävä BSA-laakeri on josta puhutte?



BB-UN73  :Hymy: 

Since 2013. Edelleen pyörii smoothisti.

----------


## nure

^Nuo kyllä oli pomminvarmoja, aikoinaan  eräässä pyöräliikkeessä oli vastaava suolavedessä liossa eikä kyllä toiminta muuttunut.

----------


## Aakoo

> Noinhan se on suojattu lähes kaikissa konelaakerivirityksissä, eli pelkkä pölyhuuli laakerin päällä. Ei tosiaan toimi suolaloskassa kauaa jos ei laita vähänväliä vassua sisään. Mun mielestä sramin tiiviste on parempi mitä rotorissa ja monessa muussa.
> 
> Ja tosiaan ei kuitenkaan ongelmaa. Gxp bsa ei maksa myöskään juuri mitään. Uuttaa vaan kun huomaa jurinaa.



Eikö Shimanossa ole se sleeve molemmilla puolilla? Mulla GXP ja DUB on ollut vaihtokunnossa maantiepyörässä joka syksy. Shimanon XTR kestää ympärivuotista suolassa uittamista 5 vuotta ja Campan powertorque 3 vuotta vastaavaa käyttöä.

----------


## nure

Itsellä oli työmatka Konassa tuollainen perinteinen nelikantti, mallia en tiedä. Käytettynä ostin ja itse ajoin 7vuotta ympäri vuoden eikä keskiössä ainakaan ilmentynyt, kylläkään matkalla ei ollut suolattuja osuuksia.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> 3T Lamborghini edition. Tilauskirja avattu  ja toimitus ensi vuoden maaliskuussa. Tässä on Italiassa tehty runko ja pyörän hinta 15 teur.
> 
> Itse en ole lämmennyt näille auto-pyörä sommitelmille.
> 
> 
> https://bikerumor.com/3t-exploro-rac...acan-sterrato/



Halpaa ku saippua. No onhan siinä Redin osat että sinänsä... Vähän tylsä maalaus, tosin kun tuo Huracanin Sterrato-versio on tarkoitettu sorateillä ajeluun, niin ehkä kirkkaan keltainen ei olisi ollut niin sovelias... 3T:llähän oli muutama vuosi sitten pari eriväristä BMW-versiota Explorosta. Ei varsinaisesti herättänyt ostohaluja, vaikka Bemari perheen ykkösautona onkin. Jotenkin tosiaan noi pyörä-auto -yhteistyöt on olleet vähän laimeita, pl. Colnago for Ferrarin huippumallit.

----------


## paaton

> Eikö Shimanossa ole se sleeve molemmilla puolilla? Mulla GXP ja DUB on ollut vaihtokunnossa maantiepyörässä joka syksy. Shimanon XTR kestää ympärivuotista suolassa uittamista 5 vuotta ja Campan powertorque 3 vuotta vastaavaa käyttöä.



On joo. Siksi se kestääkin. 

Eikä näissä uusissa näytä olevan normaali konelaakeri enää sisällä, vaan suojaus on parempi muutenkin.

Dubissa myös muoviholkki 29mm akselin ansiosta.

----------


## huotah

> 3T Lambborghini edition. Tilauskirja avattu  ja toimitus ensi vuoden maaliskuussa. Tässä on Italiassa tehty runko ja pyörän hinta 15 teur.
> 
> Itse en ole lämmennyt näille auto-pyörä sommitelmille.
> 
> 
> https://bikerumor.com/3t-exploro-rac...acan-sterrato/



Olin jo tilaamassa Serraton kunnes näin tuon mainoksen ja sen aiheuttama myötähäpeän tunne oli niin syvä että päätin jatkaa julkisella liikkumista.

----------


## JKO17

Ja kuka vielä väittää ettei mainoksilla vaikuteta ostopäätöksiin

----------


## JKO17

Nyt olisi  tarjolla Canyonilta. Laitoin sen nyt tähän kun tuosta Grailista on ollut puhetta ja muutamalla se kiikarissa.
Kannattanee olla nopea. Kokoja löytyy  XS-XL.
Pete Stetina version. 


https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...farbe=R064_P14

----------


## nure

^On tuo tankohässäkkä ruma ja ei pahemmin kannatusta saanut.

----------


## Opulus

^Yhtä triviaalia, turhaa ja tarpeetonta olisi tulla toteamaan että silmä tottuu ja että ajossa se toimii paremmin kuin pyörää katsottaessa eikä sitä enää itse edes huomaa. 

(Näin on ajokaveri minulle kertonut. Itse en pysty sanomaan juuta enkä jaata, koska en pystynyt edes harkitsemaan Grailin hankintaa...)

----------


## nure

^Tuossa yhdessä topicissa jo kyllä kerrottiin mielipiteet varsinkin tuosta tankohässästä, ei montaa pistettä kyllä saanut.

----------


## Pox

> Nyt olisi  tarjolla Canyonilta. Laitoin sen nyt tähän kun tuosta Grailista on ollut puhetta ja muutamalla se kiikarissa.
> Kannattanee olla nopea. Kokoja löytyy  XS-XL.
> Pete Stetina version. 
> 
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gravel-...farbe=R064_P14



Pers ja suti. Ois mennyt ostoon, mutta eipä tullut eilen pyöriä katseltua.  :Irvistys: 

Tänään käväsin Canyonin sivuilla ja huomasin että tullut + kaik mennyt.

----------


## nure

^jos jotain haluaa niin täytyy toimia heti, nopeat syövät hitaat. Toisaaltaan saattoi olla pelastuksesi.

----------


## HeZaH

^jos pyörälle on tarvetta, niin ei siinä saa jäädä aikailemaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Spekseillä hiilarirunko, sähkövaihteet ja tunnetun valmistajan hiilarikiekot sekä hintalappu 4 teur on yhdistelmä joka varmasti houkuttaa monenlaista ostajakuntaa.
Tämä on ehkä kilpailukykyisin suhteessa muihin valmistajiin ja canyonin oman gravelmalliston sisälläkin jos alkaen mallit jätetään pois.
Menekki on edelleen hyvä, varsinkin jos väri on ok. Väri on toki makuasia, mutta väreistäkin löytyy yleisellä tasolla paremmin ja huonommin myyviä värejä, näin veikkaan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

En tiedä, mutta haluaisin tietää nuren mielipiteen tuosta Grailista.

----------


## JKO17

Juu, tarkoitin noita graveleita yleensä en pelkästään tätä helkkarin rumaa tankohässäkkää, joka on insinööriosaston aivopieru ja markkinaosaston hömppää, joita ilman on aina on oltu ja tultu toimeen ja näin myös jatkossakin

----------


## nure

Kotler, olen kyllä kertonut aikaisemminkin ja varmaan olet tapasi mukaan myös kommentoinut... Pyörässä ei ole muuta vikaa kuin tuo integroitu ohjaamo ja ja jos olisi edes normi integroitu tanko+stemmi mutta tuo rakenne ei mielestäni (IMO) salli muunlaista vaihtaa tilalle. Jos moisen hankkii niin täytyy olla hyvin tarkkaan mietittyä mitoitus sillä se on siinä ja pysyy. Itse on ole oikein keksinyt mitään muitakaan perusteita moiselle mitä hyötyä saavutetaan muuta kuin merkillinen/ruma ulkonäkö.

----------


## nure

https://22bicycles.com/pages/broken-arrow/ Ei taida ehtiä pukinkonttiin.

----------


## JKO17

Runkoseteille 19 viikkoa arvio, eli ei jouluksi mutta ensi kesäksi.
No 22 ollut esillä mm. cycling tipsin nerd alertissa vähän aikaa sitten ja ohessa
youtube pätkä gravel cyclistiltä jossa esitellään pari mallia.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFh4_9K3sok

----------


## nure

^Useilla hienoilla rungoilla täytyy valitettavasti varautua pitkiin toimitusaikoihin mutta eikös aina sanota että hyvää kannattaa odottaa?

----------


## stenu

On kyllä harvinaisen hieno _cyclocross-pyörä_. 5500 ameriikanrahaa straight cauge -putkesta stock-geolla on silti vahvasti kalliinpuoleista.

E: korjaan… ”- Fully butted tubeset, butted in-house by CNC”

----------


## JKO17

Tuohon saa myös 1.250 taalalla tälläisen travel-ominaisuuden . Muutenkin lisävarusteila hintaa saa aika mukavasti lisää. Hinnat on ilman veroja yms





https://22bicycles.com/blogs/news/in...coupler-system

----------


## K.Kuronen

> On kyllä harvinaisen hieno _cyclocross-pyörä_. 5500 ameriikanrahaa straight cauge -putkesta stock-geolla on silti vahvasti kalliinpuoleista.
> 
> E: korjaan… ”- Fully butted tubeset, butted in-house by CNC”



Sitten metallin muokkauksen tuntijoille kysymys: miten putken muokkaus vaikuttaa sen lujuuteen? CNC:llä kait vain poistetaan ainetta, mutta perinteisempi muokkaus on runnomista, venytystä yms.

----------


## #78

CNC koneet mielletään työstökoneiksi/sorveiksi, mutta voihan kyseessä olla CNC ohjattu "runnomis pakotus kone"?

----------


## HeZaH

^Miten tuollaisen palapelirungon kestävyys ajan saatossa, kun runkoon kohdistuu erilaisia voimia suuntaan jos toiseen?

----------


## JackOja

Eikös ne Ritsin break-away -rungot ole ihan hyvin käyttöä kestäneet?

Oispa sellainen.

----------


## ViP

Yoeleolta tuli sähköpostia tuohon g21-runkoon liittyen. Ovat tehneet runkoon pieniä päivityksiä vuodelle 2023, mistä laittoivat pdf-esitteen sähköpostiin:

- satulatolpassa säädettävä setback
- satulatolpassa uusi kiinnityssysteemi
- takahaarukassa paremmat läpiakselikiinnitykset
- keskiön kohdalla on joku suojalärpäke suojaamassa kiveniskuilta tms.
- BB386 vaihtui T47-malliseksi
- geo muuttunut jonkun verran. Ei suurempia muutoksia ainakaan omassa 54-koossa
- jotain muita pieniä juttuja kuten karhennettu satulaputki ja parannetut kaapelireiät

Ei mitään ihmeellistä siis, mutta T47 keskiö on ihan tervetullut. Säädettävä setback kuulostaa myös ihan hyvältä. Toimituksen luvattiin lähtevän ensi kuussa.

----------


## paaton

Kuulostaa kyllä hyvältä.

----------


## nure

^^Olisi fiksua jos lisäisin linkin...

----------


## paaton

> ^^Olisi fiksua jos lisäisin linkin...



No mutta lisää vaan.

----------


## JackOja

> ^^Olisi fiksua jos lisäisin linkin...



Johan ViP tuosta aiemmassa viestissä jutteli. Katso siitä.

Säädettävä setback tolpassa kuullostaa jotenkin... potentiaaliselta kitinältä.

----------


## ViP



----------


## ViP

Tossa on pdf purettuna kuviksi. Vähän työlästä kännykällä, niin en töissä jaksanut tehdä. Runkosetti löytyy siis tästä:

https://www.yoeleoeurope.com/collect...avel-frame-g21

----------


## stenu

> Sitten metallin muokkauksen tuntijoille kysymys: miten putken muokkaus vaikuttaa sen lujuuteen? CNC:llä kait vain poistetaan ainetta, mutta perinteisempi muokkaus on runnomista, venytystä yms.



Mun käsittääkseni titskuputket ohennetaan ulkopuolelta pääsääntöisesti aina. Sorvaaminen tuskin vaikuttaa lujuuteen muuten kuin seinämän ohenemisen myötä. Teräsputkien ohentaminen on osa putken valmistusprosessia, joka sekään ei itsessään vaikuta lujuuteen. Reynoldsilta esim. löytyy kuvaus teräksisen fillariputken valmistusprosessista.

https://www.reynoldstechnology.biz/f...butted-tubing/

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Sitten metallin muokkauksen tuntijoille kysymys: miten putken muokkaus vaikuttaa sen lujuuteen? CNC:llä kait vain poistetaan ainetta, mutta perinteisempi muokkaus on runnomista, venytystä yms.



Juu, kyllähän CNC ohjaus yleensä liitetään koneistukseen tai jonkinlaiseen leikkaamiseen. 

Mutta fiksusti tehty mekaaninen muokkaus lujittaa metallia. En muista ulkoa mutta jotain tekemistä sillä oli kiderakenteen raerajojen kanssa. Mutta toisaalta tyhmästi tehty muokkaus heikentää materiaalia.  :Hymy: 

Niin kuin monessa muussakin asiassa, tämänkin homman voi tehdä hyvin, tai sitten ihan päin honkia.

----------


## paaton

> Johan ViP tuosta aiemmassa viestissä jutteli. Katso siitä.
> 
> Säädettävä setback tolpassa kuullostaa jotenkin... potentiaaliselta kitinältä.



Tuo säädetävä setback on onneksi alkanut tulla uudempiin fillareihin, joissa aerotolppa. Omassa maantiepyörässä tuota ei ole ja on ihan siinä rajalla joutuuko koko pyörän vaihtamaan, koska ei saa nolla tolppaa. Normaali tolpanhan voi aina vaihtaa haluamaansa.

Ja joo, ei ole minustakaan pakollinen gravellissa, mutta komeampihan siitä tulee kun tolppa jatkuu suoraan rungon muotoisena eikä erillisiä klamppeja ole näkyvissä.

----------


## nure

^Tietenkin komeampi mutta aiva sama juttu integroitujen ohjaamoiden kanssa, hienoja mutta käyttäkelvottomia kun haluaa modifoida tai sovittaa tottumusten mukaan.

----------


## JKO17

^Mitä tuolla tarkoitat

Eikö 0-setback on tavallaan ihan samanlainen kuin esim. 20 mm setback, satula vaan liikkuu vaan erissä paikassa suhteessa keskiöön ja liikkumavara on satulan kiskojen liikkuma
Säädettävällä setbackilla tulee säätövaraa lisää säädön verran.

----------


## bike futurist

> Eikös ne Ritsin break-away -rungot ole ihan hyvin käyttöä kestäneet?
> 
> Oispa sellainen.



joskus kun pre-korre -aikana oli enemmän työmatkustelua yms. tutustuin noihin ajan kanssa ja muutaman arvion löysin, missä sanottiin sen viistoputken kiinnikkeen väsyvän ajan kanssa ja natisevan. Mutta niitä saa uusia ja muuten noi vaikuttaa kyllä toimivalta systeemiltä.

----------


## Kiiski Vastaranta

Ympärivuotista työmatka/asiointiajoa ajatellen harkitsen vakavissani tuollaista White GX LTD -kulkinetta, mutta mitenköhän tuon kokovalinnan kanssa? Tuotekuvauksen perusteella valinta olisi selvästi XL, mutta samalla sivulla oleva koko-opas näyttäisi, että 190cm pitkänä olisin sittenkin noiden L- ja XL-kokojen välissä. Inseam semmonen 87-88cm. Jos jollakin on varmaa tietoa kertoa, että miten leveää nastarengasta uskaltaa hankkia kiinteät lokarit huomioiden, niin mielelläni otan vinkkiä vastaan. Työmatka käytännössä kelviä, parilla latupohjaoptiolla sulan maan aikaan.

EDIT: Unohtuipa tosiaan tuotesivu https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-ltd-2x10...1_style?page=1. Pari viestiä alempana TERU onkin ansiokkaasti kaivanut geon esiin.

----------


## Aakoo

^Uskoisin tuon pituisena tuotekuvaukseen eli XL, geometriataulukkoa ei näytä kuitenkaan olevan saatavilla.

----------


## TERU

Geo löytyy pääosiltaan, mutta kokoon en osaa sanoa mitään, kun kysyjä meikäläistä paljon pidempi.
https://geometrygeeks.bike/bike/white-gx-ltd-2021/

----------


## hitlike

> ^Uskoisin tuon pituisena tuotekuvaukseen eli XL, geometriataulukkoa ei näytä kuitenkaan olevan saatavilla.



Geotaulukko löytyy ihan tuotesivultakin kun menee tuonne "koko-opas" ja scrollaa vähän alaspäin.

----------


## Aakoo

> Geotaulukko löytyy ihan tuotesivultakin kun menee tuonne "koko-opas" ja scrollaa vähän alaspäin.



Näinpäs onkin, jos noissa Pro/Lite malleissa on sama runko kuin LTD.

----------


## JackOja

On-One Rujo, hieno mallinimi. Liekö suomea?

https://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/bikes/...es/on-one-rujo


EDIT: Guy Kesteven (WMB anybody?) tykkää: https://youtu.be/5LKBIf7sAvA

----------


## #78

Nimi kävis myös hyvin polen linjastolle

----------


## Ohiampuja

> On-One Rujo, hieno mallinimi. Liekö suomea?
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/bikes/...es/on-one-rujo



Olipas nätti. Harmi kun Sramin osilla...

----------


## JackOja

> Olipas nätti. Harmi kun Sramin osilla...



Mikäs Sramissa vikana? Vai yritkö vaan provosoida nurea?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mikäs Sramissa vikana? Vai yritkö vaan provosoida nurea?



No onhan ne aika paskat käyttää.

----------


## arctic biker

> Mikäs Sramissa vikana? Vai yritkö vaan provosoida nurea?



Sekä Sramia että Shimanoa on itsellä käytössä ja empä
kumpaakaan leiriä toistaan parempana pysty pitämään.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Mikäs Sramissa vikana? Vai yritkö vaan provosoida nurea?



Yhdet Sramit oli Inflitessä, enkä tykännyt. Yhden vaihteen vaihtaminen onnistui, mutta kahden pykälän vaihto kerrallaan oli sellainen epämääräinen suoritus. Heitetään nippu-vaihteita, joku 2-3 kpl ja katsotaan miten kävi.  En tykännyt siitä ollenkaan, osittain sen takia luovuin koko pyörästä. Dudessa maasto-puolen Sramit pelaa paljon loogisemmin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

^juuri noin vivun liike pitää olla just eikä oikein. Hanskat kädessä varsinkin ihan syvältä oleva systeemi.

----------


## nure

En provosoidu. Ekat SRAM:t oli X-Rayt XTR:n kaverina, alkuperäisen vivut vaihtui äkkiä niihin. Sen jälkeen mennyt maastopuolella X-sarjasta XO:seen ja XX1 AXS:ään, maantiepuolella Apex, Rival ja Force.  Muutama Shimanokokeilu oli mutta ei iskenyt. 
En väitä että toinen parempi, nykyinen XTR on ihan ok mutta esim. nuo langalliset sähköiset saa vain hymähdyksen aikaiseksi... Toiset ajaa vaan toisilla kuin toiset!

----------


## JKO17

Rujo 659 eur runkosettinä + verot yms.
Kaapelit ulkoisilla vedoilla.
Geometria näyttää omaan silmään ok:lta, eli  pitkähkö reach.
Paino 2,4 kg koossa L. 
Ihan hyvän oloisen tuosta saisi

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FTOORU...ravel-frameset

----------


## JackOja

Mä vähän haluaisin tota (kakkosgräveliksi jss.) ja kun GK:kin kehuu... mutta en oikeasti tietenkään tarvitse. En tarvitse. Olkoon.

----------


## arctic biker

Rujo ei rujo hinnaltaan mutta kun CrossCheck hoitaa rahtiruunan virkaa kunniakkaasti niin en ala.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minunkin tekisi mieli, mutta en minä oikeasti tarvitse. Lisäksi olen luvannut itselleni että lukumäärä ei kasva, enkä halua nykyisistä pyöristä luopua.  :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Jatketaan todennäköisillä uusilla tuttavuuksilla

Origine, ranskasta, ainakin "suunnittelu", kokoonpano ja maalaus  (poistettu mallia koskeva kohta, eli vähän epäilin tuota open mold malliksi mutta taitaa olla ihka oma)

 Graxx: hiilikuitugravel, runkosetti 1700 eur ja  Trail, alumiininen, runkosetti 800 eur.


https://www.origine-cycles.com/en-GB/cadre/gravel

----------


## stenu

> Rujo ei rujo hinnaltaan mutta kun CrossCheck hoitaa rahtiruunan virkaa kunniakkaasti niin en ala.



Meinasin just tulla Mr. Ojalle ehdottamaan, että jos tosissaan meinaisi kakkosgraveliin ryhtyä, niin Crosscheck olisi oikeasti erilainen kuin se ykkönen. Notkea teräskeula on näillä perunapeltokeleilla parhautta. Stigmata melkolailla seisoo varastossa tällä hetkellä.

----------


## nure

Graxxin kuiturunko kevyt hintaisekseen, tuolla pääsee aika lähelle seitsemää...

----------


## macci

> Rujo 659 eur runkosettinä + verot yms.
> Kaapelit ulkoisilla vedoilla.
> Geometria näyttää omaan silmään ok:lta, eli  pitkähkö reach.
> Paino 2,4 kg koossa L. 
> Ihan hyvän oloisen tuosta saisi
> 
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FTOORU...ravel-frameset



Ja planetxltä tilatessa toki kannattaa aina maksaa puntina niin hinnat halvemmat. karvan alle 600€ posteineen antaa hinnaksi kun maksaa puntina (+alv + tullit)

melkein voisi On-One Pickenflickin päivittää läpiakseliaikaan...hmmm

----------


## nure

^Eikös tuo olis suht edullinen kokonaisena, kuitenkin Rivalin voimansiirto...

----------


## jalkkis

> Ja planetxltä tilatessa toki kannattaa aina maksaa puntina niin hinnat halvemmat. karvan alle 600€ posteineen antaa hinnaksi kun maksaa puntina (+alv + tullit)
> 
> melkein voisi On-One Pickenflickin päivittää läpiakseliaikaan...hmmm



Eiks toi ole liki 900€ Suomessa sis. Alv ja tullit? Melkein jo innostuin mutta sitten en kuitenkaan, jos hinta kasvaa miltei 50%...

----------


## ViP

^ 640€ verkkokaupassa, mikä tekee 815€ tullauksen jälkeen. Ei nyt ihan mahdoton.

----------


## jalkkis

> ^ 640€ verkkokaupassa, mikä tekee 815€ tullauksen jälkeen. Ei nyt ihan mahdoton.



Totta, katsoin tullausprosentin metsään. Joo ei mahoton tuo...

----------


## arctic biker

Otin äsken päikkärit ja näin unta Rujosta.

----------


## HeZaH

^koskas pyörä saapuu?  :Hymy: 

(kuitenkin on jo tilattuna)

----------


## arctic biker

> ^koskas pyörä saapuu? 
> 
> (kuitenkin on jo tilattuna)



Ei ny sentään, ootan joulupukkia.

----------


## J3K

Suositusta yhden pyörän taktiikkaan? Kipuraja 1500e, käytetty on aina vaihtoehto.

Täälläpäin on asfaltti siinä kunnossa ettei maantiepyöräilystä oikein pääse nauttimaan, ja fätti on hiekalla/soralle joka lisäisi lenkkimahdollisuuksia aika overkill.

----------


## nure

Joku plussakoko, max 3" renkailla ja jäykällä keulalla tai sitten tuollainen FlatBarGravel?

----------


## Aakoo

> Suositusta yhden pyörän taktiikkaan? Kipuraja 1500e, käytetty on aina vaihtoehto.
> 
> Täälläpäin on asfaltti siinä kunnossa ettei maantiepyöräilystä oikein pääse nauttimaan, ja fätti on hiekalla/soralle joka lisäisi lenkkimahdollisuuksia aika overkill.



Aika laveat on speksit, mutta varmaan mikä vaan gravel mihin menee se +40mm rengas tuohon käyttön sopii. XXL White varmaan halvimmasta päästä, Canyonilta löytyy myös Grizl AL tuohon 1500€ kipurajan tuntumaan.

----------


## tchegge_

Nyt saisi Coticia 200 puntaa halvemmalla loppukuun. Onneksi ei ole mitään budjettia tälläisiin. Muuten olisi varmaan tilattu jo Cascade rullaavana runkosettinä.
Muutenkin erehtynyt liikaa selailemaan noita järeämmän päädyn sorapyöriä. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## J3K

> Aika laveat on speksit, mutta varmaan mikä vaan gravel mihin menee se +40mm rengas tuohon käyttön sopii. XXL White varmaan halvimmasta päästä, Canyonilta löytyy myös Grizl AL tuohon 1500€ kipurajan tuntumaan.




No, lisätään 1x voimansiirto ja läpiakselit toivelistalle. Non muuten käyttö olisi rupuasfalttia ja sora/hiekkateitä, ei mitään raffimpaa maastoa.

Toisaalta työsuhdepyörämahdollisuus saattaa aueta niin budjettia voi nostaa.

----------


## nure

^Siis suurinpiirtein mikä tahansa gravel täyttää nuo speksit jos droppitankoista hakee. Ja jos ei niin jokin hybridi voi olla sopiva.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Gravel-projekti aloitettu Spessun Diverge Pro -rungon ympärille. Muut osat jo valittuina/ostettuina, mutta kuitukiekot aihettavat päänvaivaa.
Olen rajannut vaihtoehtoja seuraaviin:
- Enve AG25 Foundation: 1415g, 1406eur
- Zipp 303 Firecrest: 1412g, 1520eur 
- Roval Terra CL / CLX: 1408g, 1299eur / 1306g, 2089eur (liian kalliit, mutta voisi saada käytettyinä)
- r2-bike.de custom-kiekot DT 240S/Sapim CX-Ray/Duke World Runner 27R: 1229g, 1456eur 

Mitä mieltä näistä, mitä suosittelisit? Ilmeisesti uudet Zippit on tosi hyvät, ainakin testien kertoman mukaan.
Samoin on kehuttu Enveä. Näissä kahdessa huolestuttaa napojen kestävyys / huollon tarve & mahdollisten erikoistyökalujen tarve vs. esim. DT-navat.
Harmi kun Rovalin CLX:t on niin älyttömän kalliit, mutta niitä voisi löytyä nyt talven aikana vähän käytettyinä. CL:t olisi tietty samalla vanteella, mutta vähän sylettää se, että niissä on 350-navat kun tietää, että about samaan hintaan saa kiekkoja myös 240-navoilla. 
Koetin etsiä tietoa Duke Racing Wheelsin vanteista ja näyttää siltä, että ainakin osa Duken vanteista on suoraan Light-bicyclen katalogista. Muuten löytyy tosi vähän mitään tietoa noista Duken vanteista. Ranskalaiset XC-tähdet ml. Ferrand-Prevot näyttävät käyttävän Duken vanteita. Muutenhan tuo custom-setti olisi houkutteleva, painoa todella vähän ja napoina laadukkaat 240S:t.

----------


## TuplaO

Mulla noi Envet alla syyskuulta, kun ajoin DT:n *C*RC 1400:t ns. valmiiksi. Toneilta kun ostin, niin en sen kummemmin napoja sun muita murehtinut. Toistaiseksi Envet vaikuttaneet toimivilta. Stenulla taitaa olla olla kattavimmat todisteet Envejen toimivuudesta. Omat kokemukset smuuttiudesta yms. samansuuntaisia, mutta tosimaailman kilsoja alla vielä aika vähän. Messinkinippelit esim. omasta mielestä kiva homma jne. Paketti ei muuten sisällä cl-lukkorenkaita. Ei iso homma, mutta ihmetytti. Parit kivikot ehdin noilla laskea epähuomiossa liian kovaa ilman että kiekkojen puolesta hirvitti. (Talven yli ajelen alumiinisilla Fulcrumeilla, elikkä ensi keväänä jatkuu kokemuksien kerääminen.)
Firecresteistä ei ole kokemusta, mutta erikehäiset ja -napaiset 303s:t löytyy. Itselle osui niin aikainen malli, ettei takuu kattanutkaan etukiekon JRA(?)-prakaamista. Zippin osalta siis varmistaisin tuon takuuasian.

----------


## JKO17

Oma valintani noista olisi/oli Terra CL, varsinkin tuohon hintaan.
Tämä perustui dt swissin 350 napaan ja lähikauppaan sekä kiekkojen takuuseen.   Ajattelin myös niin, että hooked tarjoaisi ehkä laajemman käytön mahdollisesti myös maantiepuolelle. 
Painoa 1.393 g sramin vaparilla, sisältäen tubeless teipit ja venttiilit.
En katsonut CLX:ää vaikka hintaero noilla oli tuolloin "vain" 400 euron luokkaa. Arvotin  350:t samaan kuin 240:t, johtuen 350:n testatummasta rakenteesta ja painoero uusien 350:n ja 240:n välillä taitaa olla 60-80 g tjsp. 

Aika paljon merkitystä oli myös sillä että cyclingtipsin toimittajat pitävät terroista

lisäys: lisätään vielä sen verran, että pari kuukautta sitten kun ostin kiekot, niin CL:t oli 1700 eur ja muistaakseni Envet  vielä jonkin verran kalliimmat 1800-2000 eur

----------


## stenu

Mä en voi verrata kun ei ole kokemusta muista kuituisista kuin Enveistä. Ne täytti ne kriteerit (= mukavuus, keveys, kestävyys ja ulkoiset messinkinippelit), mitkä mä kiekoille asetin ja ovat minusta pitäneet sen minkä lupaavat. Ratchet niissäkin on, vaikkakaan ei minusta ole mikään autuaaksi tekevä asia, mutta siinä mielessä navat ei eroa DT:stä. Vapari on vähän tiheämpi kuin DT:ssä. Tiellä sillä ei ole niin väliä, mutta jos ajaa myös polkuja tai cyclocrossia, niin on, tosin ero on pieni. Laakereiden kestävyys selvinnee sitten joskus vuosien päästä, mutta luotan siihen, että Toneilla saa uudet, kun tulee ajankohtaiseksi. Leveä vanteen reuna on kiva ohutkylkisten Hersejen kanssa, kun ei tartte ihan niin paljoa varoa juurakoita ja kiviä. Mä ajelen myös retkivarustuksen kera ja Enve ilmoittaa AG:lle käyttötarkoitukseksi myös bike packingin, joten ei tarvi arpoa sitäkään.

Yleisin syy kuitukiekkoihin investoimiseen on kaiketi se aerous ja siihen tarpeeseen Envet ei vastaa.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Joo, DT:n napojen kanssa menee harvemmin harhaan kuin jonkun muun kanssa. 
Olen ymmärtänyt, että Enven oman brändin navat valmistaa Mavic eli Mavicin vaparit ja muut varaosat sopii. Mutta, ainakin joitakin vuosia sitten Mavicin vaparit olivat ihan umpipaskoja. En tiedä, onko ne korjanneet konstruktion paremmaksi nykyään. 
Zippin uudet ZR1-navat on valmistajan mukaan suunniteltu kuunnellen mm. Ison-Britannian maahantuojien palautetta, joten pitäisi kestää & toimia paremmin kurassa ja vedessä. Tosin joku tyyppi Brittiläisestä Kolumbiasta kirjoitteli yhdellä foorumilla, että siltä oli mennyt laakerit parissa kuukaudessa. No, siellä päin maailmaa taitaa sataa tyyliin 362 päivää vuodessa, joten taitaa osat joutua vähän kovemmalle koetukselle kuin täällä. 

Aeroudella ei mun puolesta ole hirveästi väliä, melkein mieluummin matalaprofiilinen vanne, joka on mukavampi.

----------


## JKO17

Todennäköisesti kaikki mainitut kiekot oikeasti täyttävät tarpeensa (speksien puolesta)  ja erovaisuuksia on vaikea löytää varsinkin kun niitä ei pääse ajamaan kiekko vs kiekko samalla rengastuksella.
Eli pitää vain kehitellä jokin itselle hyväksymä peruste luokkaa ulkonäkö, napa, korkeus, hinta tms. Mikäli sinulla on sellainen- minä haluan- fiilis esim. roval clx:iin, niin kerran se vaan kirpaisee eikä tarvi ostaa niitä sitten myöhemmin

----------


## stenu

^^ No jos Envet ja Zippit epäilyttää, niin sittenhän sun kannattaa viivata ne listalta yli. Pitäis helpottaa valintaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> lVapari on vähän tiheämpi kuin DT:ssä.



18, 36 vai 54t DT:ssä?

----------


## stenu

Kuin 36:ssa, mikä niissä on nykyään pääsääntöisesti kai kiinni ostettaessa. 54 vapari on niin äänekäs, että en jaksanut gg:ssä kuunnella. SSCX:ssä krossikisoissa toimii.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

hmm...mulla on maastopyörässä 54t ja ei se kyllä kynsivapareihin nähden mitenkään äänekäs ole. Pientä sirkutusta toki pitää noihin kahteen muuhun verrattuna.

----------


## stenu

Joo ei muakaan maasturissa häiritse vaparin äänekkyys. Mulla on ssmtb:ssä Hopen originaali 45-pykäläinen Pro2-sinkulanapa ja sitä äänekkäämpää ei taida löytyä, vaikka se yksilönä ei olekaan äänekkäimmästä päästä niitä. DT:n vapareissa on myös jostain syystä yksilöeroja äänekkyyden suhteen. Meillä kaksi 240-napaa ja yksi 350-napa ja kaikissa on eri äänenvoimakkuus. Enven ratchet on 40-hampainen, joten eipä se erokaan ole tosiaan kovin iso (36:een verrattuna). Enve on vähän hiljaisempi kuin DT:t.

Kaikista mulla aktiivikäytössä olevista navoista (Enve, Dt:t, Chris King r45, Campa Record, Boyd Quest) noissa nauruhalvalla Bike24:sta Stigmataan krossi- ja talvikiekoiksi ostamissani Boydeissa oleva vapari on kivoin ajossa siitä huolimatta, että on kynsivapari. Hiljainen, vähän vastusta ja 72t. Sen kestävyydestä en sano vielä mitään. Noin muuten sekä CK että DT ovat osoittaneet luotettavuutensa.

Enven kiekkoihin suhtaudun sillä ajatuksella, että niissä vanteet on se, mistä joutuu maksamaan ja jos navat paukkuu, voin vaikka kasata vanteet uudelleen joillekin muille navoille. Mutta toistaiseksi ei tosiaan ole muuta kuin hyvää sanottavaa niidenkään navoista.

----------


## Pox

Ajjai, vihdoin sain gravelin tilattua ja juuri sellainen kuin halusin. Löytyi Canyonin outletista aiemmin missaamani Grail CF SL 7 Race Stetina. 
1x vaihteet, hiilarikiekot ja vähän spessummalla värityksellä. 3-10 pv toimitusaika.
Nyt pitäisi alkaa pohtia, pitäisikö myydä maantiekiituri vai onko sille vielä käyttöä.

----------


## paaton

No sisällä oleva rasva/öljyhän sen äänen tekee ratchetissa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Joo ei muakaan maasturissa häiritse vaparin äänekkyys.



Joo mutta en usko, että tuo ääni gravelissakaan häiritsisi. Soran rapinan alle häviää.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Ajjai, vihdoin sain gravelin tilattua ja juuri sellainen kuin halusin.



Onnittelut! Toi erikoisväri on paljon hienompi kuin ne vakiot. Serkku tilasi sellaisen hiekan värisen 2 päivää ennen kuin toi tuli tarjolle.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Pox

> Onnittelut! Toi erikoisväri on paljon hienompi kuin ne vakiot. Serkku tilasi sellaisen hiekan värisen 2 päivää ennen kuin toi tuli tarjolle.



Kiitos, itsehän missasin nuo erikoisvärit, kun en yhtenä päivänä sattunut tsekkaan valikoimaa. Tais olla itsenäisyyspäivä.

Ja nytkin menin vaan sattumalta Canyonin sivuilla outletin puolella ja juku, omaa kokoa valikoimissa satasen halvemmalla, mitä ollut lähtöhinta. Tilannehan on ollut se, että kaikki olisi kelvannut, kun olisi vaan täyttänyt speksit suurimmilta osin, mutta koska saatavuus huonoa, niin mennyt kuukausi jos toinenkin selaten verkkokauppaa, joko olisi jotain mielenkiintoista saatavilla.

Nyt on enää ongelma, että minkä polkimen pistäisi tilaten.

----------


## JKO17

Onneksi olkoon uudesta pyörästä. Hieno väritys ja hyvät speksit

----------


## stenu

> No sisällä oleva rasva/öljyhän sen äänen tekee ratchetissa.



Öljyn määrästä ja laadusta riippumatta niitten äänissä on eroa. Äänekkäimmät saa hetkeksi löysällä vaseliinilla hiljaiseksi, mutta vaikutus on lyhytaikainen. Pykälien määrä vaikuttaa kuitenkin eniten. 16t vapari on hiljaisin ja 54t äänekkäin.





> Joo mutta en usko, että tuo ääni gravelissakaan häiritsisi. Soran rapinan alle häviää.



Siihen en tietenkään osaa ottaa kantaa, että häiritsisikö se mahdollisesti sinua. Mua häiritsi sen verran paljon, että vaihdoin ratchetin takas 36-hampaiseen.

----------


## paaton

Kannattaakin laittaa mahdollisimman kovaääninen ratchetti paikalleen. Loppuu se rullailu ja pyörällä poljetaan, eikä rallatella alamäkiin vapaalla.

----------


## nure

Muistaakseni Acrosin vapaaratas ehkä äänekkäin mikä ollut, kyllä tykkäsin!

----------


## stenu

> Kannattaakin laittaa mahdollisimman kovaääninen ratchetti paikalleen. Loppuu se rullailu ja pyörällä poljetaan, eikä rallatella alamäkiin vapaalla.



 :Leveä hymy: 

Voin myydä sen 54t:n sulle

----------


## Arosusi

> Pykälien määrä vaikuttaa kuitenkin eniten. 16t vapari on hiljaisin ja 54t äänekkäin.




Ja navan materiaali.
Käytössä:
350/18
Aika hiljainen muttei kuitenkaan Shimanon luokkaa
240/36 alumiini 
Äänekkäämpi
240/36 kuitu
Selvästi äänekkäämpi kuin alu
Kaikissa DTn oma punainen vassu
Kokeiltu 240 kuitu navassa 18 kiekkoja, edelleen äänekäs. 





> Kannattaakin laittaa mahdollisimman kovaääninen ratchetti paikalleen. Loppuu se rullailu ja pyörällä poljetaan, eikä rallatella alamäkiin vapaalla.




Tää on faktaa. Kunto kasvaa kun on poljettava koko ajan.

----------


## Leewi

https://www.xxl.fi/white-gx-lite-22-...22_WKND&page=1 399eur GX lite

----------


## nure

^ Jos vähään tyytyy niin kyllä kasillakin tulee toimeen, hinta kohdillaan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tuo olisi loistopyörä säälimättömään arkikäyttöön. Ei tarvisi maantiesuolasta ottaa stressiä tai muista kolhuista firman pyörätelineessä. Siihen vaan lokarit, lukot ja riittävän hyvät valot. 

Tekisi jopa mieli ostaa vaikka ei tarvetta ole.  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

^Eiköhän suola ole pahaa alumiinille...?

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Lähinnä kosmeettista haittaa, paitsi vanteiden alunippeleille.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tarkoitin että tuo olisi hyvä käyttöpyörä arkiajoihin, jos ja kun sitä pieteetillä rakennettua harrastusgravelia ei raaski jättää siihen leffateatterin/kaupan/työpaikan pihaan.

----------


## TERU

Hyvä käyttöpyörä tuo on ja jos malttaa pitää kasina niin edullinenkin. Vaikka ainesta päivityksellekin niin siitä sitten tulee jo hintaa.

Omaan tarpeeseen huolellisella pakan valinnalla, kun vaihtoaika koittaa, voi parannella välitysten osalta ajoa. Vois tuolla ajaakin.

----------


## Smo

Olisi varmaan lähtenyt heräteostona jos olis keulassa paikat telineille

----------


## navajokoira

Se Basso Tera oli kyllä parempi diili jos ei riitä se mitä tuossa on valmiiksi kiinni. Mökkipyöräksi toi olisi kyllä kova, mutta jotenkin ei kehtaisi ostaa sinne uutta.

----------


## nure

^ Typerää verrata Bassoa tuohon, aivan eri hintaluokka.

----------


## hitlike

> ^ Typerää verrata Bassoa tuohon, aivan eri hintaluokka.



Tää ja veikkaan että niitä Bassoja ei Suomenmaassa montaa kappaletta ollutkaan.

----------


## navajokoira

> ^ Typerää verrata Bassoa tuohon, aivan eri hintaluokka.



Se Basso oli alle tonnin 105 nestelevari-gruppolla. Miten ajattelit päivittää tätä Whiteä ilman että ollaankin samassa hintaluokassa?

----------


## navajokoira

Itse itselle vastaten, no joo saisihan tuon varmaan alle 300€ kymppivaihteiseksi.

----------


## HeZaH

Siinä olisi halpaa työmatkajuhtaa tarjolla  :Hymy:

----------


## #78

Löysin varastosta Dr swiss non boost XC kiekot xr1501 0ne 29. Yllättävän kevyet. Näissä 20 sisäleveys mutta todella matalat kehät. Toimiskohan gravelissa vaihtamalla vain etunavan holkit? Saattaa tietysti olla antiaero kiekot vähän oudon näköiset  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Mulla ollut nuo vuosia. Toimii hyvin. 

Holkit ovat sitten eri mallia mitä nykyisissä dt kiekoissa. Halkaisija eroaa.

----------


## #78

Jeps kiitti. Pitää sitten itse sorvailla sopivat, jos noi maastonavat muuten samoilla mitoilla. Näyttäisi vielä sopivan dt240 vaparin runko noihin one napoihin niin saa siltäkin osalta pakan sopimaan.

----------


## paaton

Luinpa huonosti. Boost kiekothan eivät varmastikkaan käy. Minulla nuo eivät olleet boostit. 

Tietysti vanhat voi olla hyvinkin tehty boosteiksi vaan holkeilla...

----------


## JackOja

> Luinpa huonosti. Boost kiekothan eivät varmastikkaan käy. Minulla nuo eivät olleet boostit...



Mitä ihmettä selität. #78 sanoo tuossa, että non boost.

----------


## paaton

> Mitä ihmettä selität. #78 sanoo tuossa, että non boost.



Dodi, eli luinkin toisella kertaa huonosti. Sitten noi on samat kiekot kuin mulla.

Taisi mennä niin, että noissa on 18mm sisäakseli edessä, kuin monissa muissa on 17mm. Tuon akselimitan mukaan passaa sitten musitakin mtb navoista. 
Kaverilta löytyi itselleni sopivat. Oli tullut verkkokauppa.comin alekiekkojen mukana.

----------


## JKO17

Tuollainen tuli vastaan, eli Mason Bokeh.
Löytyy alumiinisena (oheinen) ja myös ti versio.
Alumiininen 1300 ja titaaninen 3700 puntaa.
Alumiininen jotenkin kiinnostaa.
Veroton hinta alumiiniselle on n. 1100 puntaa.

https://masoncycles.cc/shop/categories/bokeh-bikes

----------


## nure

^Makuasia mutta ota yksi nolla pois niin se on hinta minkä alumiinisesta maksaisin. Titaaninen tietty aivan eri juttu. Mason lienee tekee yhä laadukkaita teräsrunkojakin?

----------


## JKO17

Bikeradarin podcastissa on haastattelusarja, jossa teemana on eri materiaalit pyörissä. Tähän mennessä haastateltu Enven edustajaa hiilarirungoista, Mootsin edustajaa titaanista ja Spessun D` Aluisioa alumiinrungoista. 

Varsinkin viimeksi mainittu on mielenkiintoinen, ja voi päätellä että työtavoilla, tekniikoilla ja eri alumiineilla saadaan erilaisia ratkaisuja ja tuotteita. Tämä koskee kaikkia materiaaleja.  Esimerkiksi miksi ja miten alumiinista voidaan tehdä 80g;n stemmi ja täysjäykkä hiilarirunko voi painaa jopa 2,3 kg.


https://open.spotify.com/episode/4svBRCZqywWXTUZCiqzQf4

----------


## nure

^Oma stemmi taitaa olla alle 80g. Alumiini kyllä taitaa olla helpoin noista työstää...

----------


## mehukatti

> Enven kiekkoihin suhtaudun sillä ajatuksella, että niissä vanteet on se, mistä joutuu maksamaan



Enve on kuitenkin vähän 2015. Nyt jos haluu tehdä vaikutuksen, niin pitää olla Reserven kiekot.

----------


## stenu

^ Mua ei haittaa olla 2015. Maksoin mukavuudesta ja kestävyydesta ja ne sen sain. Egobuustia en tartte. Muutenkin olen näin 2023 mieltä, että jos pyörällä haluaa tehdä ”vaikutuksen”, niin olis viisaampaa miettiä kahteen kertaan, että kannattaisko rahat sittenkin sijoittaa johonkin muuhun kuin pyörään. Enkä kyllä edes tiedä, että mihin.

Onko kukaan koskaan kokeillut estää kuitutangon pyörimistä pikaliimalla tai pienellä määrällä epoksiliimiaa? Tuli vaan mieleen, kun tilasin nyt kuitenkin sen Eastonin ALX:n R2:n joulunalusalesta.

----------


## nure

^Kannattaa kuitenkin olla varovainen jos/kun joutuu irroittamaan ettei laminoinnin pinta repeä... Ei moista ongelmaa ole esiintynyt mutta auttaiskohan ruuvilukite asiaa?

----------


## TERU

Ei mitään erityistä ole tarvinnut sen lisäksi, kun kiristää ruuvit uudelleen puolen tunnin kuluttua, koska kuituputki on vähän elastinen. Tuntuu toisen kerran kiristäessä kuin ruuvit olisivat jääneetkin löysälle. Lieneekö tuo yleispätevää, kapea on oma kokemukseni kuituosista.

----------


## Aakoo

Kannattaa varmaan mielummin hankkia kunnon stemmi, jossa tanko ei pyöri.

----------


## nure

^Tuokin totta...

----------


## huotah

> Justiinsa noin. Campalla hyvää ideaa. Alapäässä oikea tempopakka ja sitten isot rattaat mäkiä varten.



Pari lenkkiä 42t/9-42t Ekarilla vahvisti itselleni, että Campalla on ideaa. Tuolla yhdistelmällä maantiellä pystyy tällainen turisti pitämään riittävää vauhtia sopivalla kadenssilla, ja jyrkätkin mäet nousee satulassa istuen.

Pakat
9-36: 9-10-11-12-13-14-16-18-20-23-27-31-36 (Endurance)
9-42: 9-10-11-12-13-14-16-18-21-25-30-36-42 (Gravel Race)
10-44: 10-11-12-13-14-15-17-19-22-26-32-39-44 (Gravel Adventure)
+ 
Eturattaat
38, 40, 42, 44
=
Vaihtoehtoja joka lähtöön

Pienten rattaiden aiheuttamaa tehohukkaa ei jaksa murehtia, kun välitykset toimii kuin ajatus eikä voimalinjassa tunne mitään erikoista. Sen kun ajaa vaan.

----------


## #78

Minä ollut 2x mies, mutta modasin XT 11s vaihtajan road kahvoille ja ajellut nyt 44t edessä ja 11-46 pakka takana. Todella tyytyväinen välityksiin. Siellä pakan puolivälissä samat kahden rattaan hyppäykset ja sitten isompiin mäkiin löytyy välitys.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> ^ Mua ei haittaa olla 2015. Maksoin mukavuudesta ja kestävyydesta ja ne sen sain. Egobuustia en tartte.



Minäkin päädyin kiekkomietinnöissäni siihen, että ostin Enven AG25-kiekot. Hieman painavammat kuin Roval Terra CL:t ja matalaprofiilinen vanne ei ole yhtä näyttävä kuin "aerogravel"-vanteissa, mutta josko olisivat mukavat ja mieluusti kestävätkin.

----------


## stenu

> Kannattaa varmaan mielummin hankkia kunnon stemmi, jossa tanko ei pyöri.



Mä luulen, että ongelma on ennemmin ajotyylissä kuin stemmissä, mutta ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan. Joskin toi uusi tanko tuntuu nyt pysyvän paremmin paikoillaan kuin pari aikaisempaa yritystä, jotka lopulta rikoin ylikiristämällä.

----------


## TERU

Minusta on hiukan erikoista ettei tunnu kenelläkään olevan samaa tuntua kuituputkiosista, että niissä on elastisuutta toisin kuin metalliputkissa. Kertakiristys momentiin ja tunnin päästä ruuvit tuntuvat olevan kiristystä vailla. Toinen kiristys momenttiin ja asetus pitää. Ei stemmin kunnollisuudesta johtune. 
Suppea oma otos tässä.

----------


## JackOja

Minä tarkistaisin, että sen sun hiilariputki on ehjä. Itse en ole minkään hiilaripalikan kanssa moista ilmiötä kohdannut.

Itse en uskaltaisi noin "elastisella" esim. ohjaustangolla ajaa.

----------


## paaton

> Minä tarkistaisin, että sen sun hiilariputki on ehjä. Itse en ole minkään hiilaripalikan kanssa moista ilmiötä kohdannut.
> 
> Itse en uskaltaisi noin "elastisella" esim. ohjaustangolla ajaa.



Tuo on muuten totta. Lyhyeksi katkaistu kaulaputken pää tekee just noin, eli kuitu pehmenee siitä yläreunasta ja antaa periksi.

----------


## Hower

^ olisiko tuosta arveltavissa, että kaulaputken katkaisu esim. ulkonäkösyistä on pikkuisen riskialtista?
Että josko sinne yläpäähän kannattaisi vaikka yksi spaceri jättää?

----------


## paaton

> ^ olisiko tuosta arveltavissa, että kaulaputken katkaisu esim. ulkonäkösyistä on pikkuisen riskialtista?
> Että josko sinne yläpäähän kannattaisi vaikka yksi spaceri jättää?



Kävyn tulee vain olla oikean mallinen ja tukea kaulaputken ylälaitaakin.

----------


## nure

^Itsellä 5mm spacer alla, stemmi ja 10mm spacer päällä enkä ainakaan tunne oloani turvattomaksi. Mutta tuo putken katkaisu ihan minimiin on aika hankala juttu kun esim. Extraliten stemmin kiinnityspinta niin olematon ja jos katkaisisin putken niin lyhyeksi kuin mahdollista että expanderi ja hattu vielä toimisivat niin silloin olo voisi olla turvaton.

----------


## JohannesP

Vähintään 5 mm spaceri stemmin päällä on ainakin joskus ollut jonkun valmistajan suositus . Stenun tapauksessa ei kuitenkaan tästä ole puhe. 

Eikä tuo TERUn ohje välttämättä aivan tavaton ole tietyissä komponenteissa, mutta epäilen myös kuidun elastisuutta. Cervelon aerotolpan panta piti jälkikiristää valumisen estämiseksi, mutta laitoin enemmän pannan ominaisuudeksi. 

Hiilaritangoissa ei kuitenkaan ikinä ollut jälkikiristystarvetta vaikka käytössä onkin 3T tankoja, jotka ovat alttiita painumaan kasaan. Omissakin 3T tangoissa pienet stemmin kiristysjäljet vaikka aina vedetty 0,5 Nm alle maksimin. Maantiekäytössä ei ole pelottanut, mutta 3T tangoista ja sisään painuneista stemmijäljistä löytää lisää tietoa googlella. 

Jos Stenun aikaisempi tanko oli 3T niin ei mikään ihme jos se ei pysynyt paikallaan jos siinä oli tuollainen ominaisuus.

----------


## Kirs

> Kiitos vastauksista. Hyviä vinkkejä ja täytyypä miettiä Grizl-mallia vaihtoehtona. Merkillä ei ole minulle mitään merkitystä sinänsä. (Juurikin tuo jossain kommentissa paheksuttu Cube on nykyinen pyörä, ja malli vieläpä sieltä havimmasta päästä ). Silläkin on töihin joka päivä päässyt. 
> 
> Kiitos rengaskommentista, se on varmaankin ihan oleellinen asia miettiä. Ohjaamopuolta en myöskään ollut tarkemmin osannut ajatella.



Kyllä Grizl kiilasi nyt etusijalle. Laskuri määrittää kooksi 2XS:n, lienee sitä nyt uskottava. Minkäs sille mahtaa jos on vähän lyhyempi. Kun nyt vaan tulisi pyöriä tilattavaksi. Ja vielä pitäisi päättää miten paljon on valmis tuhlaamaan rahaa. SL vai SLX. Sähkövaihdeversion taidan kuitenkin haluta.

----------


## nure

Grizl CF SL 7 eTap tuosta ei pahemmin vikaa löydy ja oikeat langattomat vaihteetkin. Tietenkin tuon SLX:n runko on kevyt ja hieno mutta hinta hyppää kyllä ylös.

----------


## Pox

> Kyllä Grizl kiilasi nyt etusijalle. Laskuri määrittää kooksi 2XS:n, lienee sitä nyt uskottava. Minkäs sille mahtaa jos on vähän lyhyempi. Kun nyt vaan tulisi pyöriä tilattavaksi. Ja vielä pitäisi päättää miten paljon on valmis tuhlaamaan rahaa. SL vai SLX. Sähkövaihdeversion taidan kuitenkin haluta.



Jos Canyonia mielii, niin kannattaa käydä ainakin maanantaisin kyttään heti aamusella. Ja lisänä vielä pitkin viikkoa.

Pyöriä tuli mm. itsenäisyyspäivänä erikoiserä ja ne menivät samana päivänä mitkä olisi itselle sopinut.

Mutta outlettiin tuli isolla tuurilla juuri sellainen Grail mitä halusin. Eli sielläkin kannattaa käydä ihmetteleen lähes päivittäin. Näillä tempuilla sain itselle tilattua pyörän ja nyt odottelen saapuvaksi.  :Cool:

----------


## nure

^Juuri noin ja veikkaan että kaikkein pienimpiä ja suurimpia kokoja tulee vähemmän myyntiin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

^toisaalta niillä on myös vähemmän kysyntää  :Cool:

----------


## nure

^Siis +/-0...

----------


## JKO17

Saksassa pidetyssä Craft Bike Days 22 oli esillä aika paljon pienempiä pyörien valmistajia.
Ensimmäisessä linkissä Dinolfo gravel, joka ulkoasultaan puhdas maalaamaton teräspyörä, jossa kaikki hitsaussaumat jätetty näkyviin.
Sellaista "rottapyörän" fiilista

Todennäköisesti bulkkiterästä kalliimpi materiaali ja kyllä noihin käsityönä tunteja kertyy. Dinolfo on jotain 2500 eur runkosettinä



https://www.rennrad-news.de/news/cra...o-gravel-bike/


https://dinolfo-cycles.com/

https://8bar-bikes.com/de/

https://wearesputnik.cc/

https://www.veloheld.de/

----------


## nure

Dinalfo ei kyllä iske ja miksi muita teräsrunkoja kalliimpi, Zonan putkea ja kun viimeistely on mitä on?

Veloheldillä kaunis titaanirunkosetti ja edullinenkin...

----------


## JKO17

Juu, oikeastaan tuo mitä sanoin hinnasta koskee kaikkia länsimaissa käsityönä valmistettavien runkojen hintoja joissa kuitenkin työn osuus ja hinta on suhteellisen korkea. 
Sama se on kaikissa muissakin materiaaleissa. Se mitä sitten pyörästä pyydetään on sitten vielä toinen juttu.

Esimerkiksi veloheldin teräsrunkosetti maksaa 2.000 eur Saksassa tehtynä, jos tuosta jutusta oikein ymmärsin.
Veloheldin titaaninen 2.300 ja teräksinen 900, valmistusmaa jokin muu ?


lisätään vielä, että myös teräsrungoissa on aika paljon eroa riippuen mm siitä on se suoraa putkea vai ei
teräspyörän bulkkirungon materiaalin ja rungon osien osuus lienee tasolla 150 euroa kun laadukkaimmassa teräsrungossa  ne  on n. 750 eur.(luku korjattu)
tämä oli mainittu jossain tutkimuksessa, jossa oli kartoitettu pyörän valmistusta , prosesseja ja mahdollisuuksia Suomessa. Hinnat oli vuodelta 2018
samassa tutkimuksessa oli mainittu myös kustomoidun ja käsintehdyn teräsrungon työmäärän oleva tasolla 30 h. tämä tieto oli vähän vanhempi 2000 luvun alusta

----------


## nure

^En tiedä mitä määrität bulkiksi mutta mutta nykyiset 4130 putkesta tehdyt usein ohennettuja. Tuota tietenkään ei kukaan kerro mikä on rungon osuus pyörän hinnasta kun puodista ulos talutat verrattuna jos saman ostat pelkkänä runkosettinä, valmiissa sen mukaan usein osuus yli 50% kokonaishinnasta. Pätee varmasti myös kuituisiin samalla lailla.
Huvittavaa kun joku ehdotti runkon hankinnaksi https://www.hi5bikes.fi/en/tuotteet/...dium-carbon-2/ Sinänsä olis kannattavaakin kun käyttäisi pelkän rungon niin osat tavallaan jäisi plussaa verraten samaan https://r2-bike.com/MONDRAKER-Frame-...bon-RR-SL-2023 runkosettinä ja ei tuotakaan persnetolla myydä...

----------


## JKO17

Vedetäänpä koko juttu osin takaisin, muistin homman väärin

Eli työmäärä 30 h  oli ok
pääosin double butted/high end stainless steel putket  oli 750 eur
pienosat ja liitoskappaleet 150 eur

Nämä on yhden valmistajan ilmoittamia lukuja ja kustomoidulle teräspyörälle jossa käytetty po. materiaaleja. Valmistusmaa USA. Vaikka nuo luvut olisi materiaalin ja työtuntien osalta selkeästi pienempiäkin, niin helposti tuosta on pääteltävissä että tuolla  tavalla valmistettuna rungolle tulee hintaa myös valmistajalle



Bulkki/perusrunkomateriaali toisessa jutussa oli sekä teräksen ja alumiinin osalta 100 taalaa. Tarkemmin sitä ei oltu selitetty, mutta ymmärtäisin että suoraa putkea ja ostopaikka muu kuin Eurooppa.

Pikkaisella varauksella tämäkin.


Tuossa myös jotain osviittaa

https://biketubing.com/10-top-tubes?page=3

----------


## stenu

Nelisen sataa maksaa esimerkiksi Columbus Spirit -putkisetti hiluineen taviskuluttajalle Euroopassa. Ammatikseen runkoja vääntävät ostanevat putkensa laatikoittain suoraan Columbukselta ja voisin kuvitella että edullisemmin. XCR sitten toki eri hinnoissa.

https://ciclicorsa.com/shop/marchio/columbus/

----------


## JKO17

Tuosta stenun  ja osin myös minun linkkaamasta hinnastosta näkee, että teräspyörän putkisetin hinta voi vaihdella tasolla
180 eur-900 eur, kallein xcr ja halvimmat zona/niobium.

Titaniumista ohessa joitain osahintoja, taitaa mennä pitkälti yi tonnin noilla reynoldsin titaniumputkilla

https://www.ticycles.com/ticycletubes-store

----------


## nure

^Putkien hinta vasta pieni osa, siihen sitten päälle työtunnit niin kertaantuu hinta. Niinhän sanotaan että titaani yksi yleisimmistä raaka-aineista mutta työstäminen on ongelmallisempaa.

----------


## stenu

Se mainittu 30 tuntia pitänee paikkansa sellaisen kustomrungon kanssa, jossa perusspeksit on määrätty ja geometriaan voi vaikuttaa esim. vaaka- ja pystymittojen osalta. Jos puhutaan täysin yksin kappalein asiakkaan toiveiden ja realiteettien rajojen mukaan toteutetuista täyskustomeista, voin hyvin kuvitella, että pahimmillaan menee se 30 tuntia ennen kuin on edes olemassa speksit siitä, että mitä tehdään ja miten sekä dokumentaatio siitä (nimimerkillä kokemusta on..asiakkaana olemisesta siis  :Hymy: ). Hienommin ja monivärisiksi maalattujen runkojen maalaamiseenkin voi mennä tunteja enemmän kuin uskoisi. Velociao.com maalaa monen pienemmän europajan rungot ja yleisesti runkosetin maalaushinnat alkaa 350 eurosta.

Europajojen teräsrunkojen lähtöhinnat pyörii nykyisellään siellä 2500 ja 3500 euron välillä riippuen maasta ja mm. siitä, että onko ne tigattuja vai juotettuja. Ahkera rungontekijä, jolla on tilauskirja täynnä voi hankkia ihan ok elannon itselleen, mutta jos rikastua meinaa, niin kannattaa katsella muunlaisia urapolkuja.

----------


## nure

^Rikastuminen hyvin laaja sanonta ja vaikeasti määritettävä seikka... Toisaaltaan täytyy miettiä että ei koskaan laskettu tuntimäärä ole tehollista ja voi hyvinkin olla usea runko työnalla samaan aikaan.

----------


## stenu

^ Kyllä, mutta ei se yhteen runkoon käytetty työmäärä siitä miksikään muutu. Selittää kyllä sitä, että miksi yhden rungon tekemiseen menee viikkoja tai kuukausia. Työvaiheiden sarjoittaminen on järkevämpää kuin tehdä yksi runko alusta loppuun ja sitten aloittaa seuraava. Runkomaakarin mediaanipalkka Jenkeissä on n. 35000 dollaria vuodessa. Siitä voi miettiä, että onko omasta mielestään rikastumista vai ei. Aloitteleva rungontekijä tai yksin artesaanityyppisesti täyskustomeita tekevä tekee noin 15 runkoa vuodessa ja niiden myynnillä pitäisi pystyä kattamaan koneiden ja työkalujen rahoituskulut jne. Kokeneempi ja enempi liukuhihnalla runkoja tekevä voi tehdä 50 runkoa tai enemmänkin.

----------


## nure

Jenkkipalkat nyt on mitä ovat, kannattaa kysellä että mitä esim. Italian pajoissa tienaa. Jos 30tuntia per runko ja jos tilauskirja täynnä niin reilu 50 runkoa vuodessa ja min. tonni työn osuus niin ihan ansioille pääsee. Toisaaltaan emmehän me paljoa moisesta tiedä, täällä vaan ollaan viisaita.

----------


## stenu

Vähän tää nyt on ehkä offaria, mutta jos oletetaan, että se 30 tuntia pitää paikkansa ja tekee 8 tuntia päivässä, viisi päivää viikossa ja 48 viikkoa vuodessa töitä, niin vuodessa tekee 64 runkoa. Se kertaa 1000 € on 640000€. Siitä kun vähentää alvit, muut verot, sosiaaliturvan, vakuutukset, työtilan vuokrat, työkalukulut, markkinoinnin, kirjanpidon jne jne. niin mun yrittäjämatikan mukaan sillä ei rikastu.

Jos runkoja tekee enemmän pieteetillä, voi se työn osuus hinnasta olla hyvinkin vaikkapa 2000 €, mutta sitten niitä ehtiikin enää tehdä 32, niin ollaan samassa tilanteessa. Pohjatietoa asiaan on sen verran, että tunnen pari eurooppalaista runkomaakaria sekä myös Kongan, joka yritti elättää itsensä Suomessa runkoja tekemällä.

Toki muutama rungontekijä on onnistunut rakentamaan itselleen esimerkiksi sellaisen somemaineen tai haluttavuustason muuten vaan, että pystyvät veloittamaan rungoistaan työmäärään suhteutettuna korkeampia hintoja, mutta ovat myös tehneet paljon duunia sellaiseen asemaan päästäkseen.

----------


## JackOja

> Jenkkipalkat nyt on mitä ovat...



Tästä kuulisin mielelläni lisää. Mitä tarkoitat?

----------


## Aakoo

En tiedä polkupyörien runkojen tekemisestä mitään, mutta joskus metallipajalla kesäduunissa olleena 30 tuntia työtä per teräsrunko kuulostaa aika paljolta. Tietenkin jos asiakkaan kanssa hierotaan speksejä viikkotolkulla niin kyllähän siihen toki työaikaa kuluu. Luulisin ettei putkien sahaamiseen, hitsaukseen/juottamiseen, viimeistelyyn ja maalaukseen ammattimieheltä kulu ainakaan tehokasta työaikaa tuota määrää.

----------


## JKO17

^ En minäkään, satuin vain joskus ohimennen selaileen yhden tutkielman ja nuo luvut jäi mieleen.

Kun nyt laitoin tänne tuon 30 h, niin piti oikein tarkemmin selvittää mistä se oli tullut.
Viitteenä on käytetty teosta  The Paterek Manual for bicycle framebuilders 2004. 
Sellainen 440 sivun teos, jossa esipuheessa mainitaan 25-30 h, 
Yksittäiskappaleita ja huolellista työtä. Nämä ei ole siis konepajassa tehtyjä, vaan käsittääkseni yhden miehen käsityön tunteja

----------


## stenu

> En tiedä polkupyörien runkojen tekemisestä mitään, mutta joskus metallipajalla kesäduunissa olleena 30 tuntia työtä per teräsrunko kuulostaa aika paljolta. Tietenkin jos asiakkaan kanssa hierotaan speksejä viikkotolkulla niin kyllähän siihen toki työaikaa kuluu. Luulisin ettei putkien sahaamiseen, hitsaukseen/juottamiseen, viimeistelyyn ja maalaukseen ammattimieheltä kulu ainakaan tehokasta työaikaa tuota määrää.



Pitkälti riippuu mitä ollaan tekemässä. Jostain olen lukenut, että jos on kaikki koneet käytössä, niin todella nopea kaveri leikkaa putket jiiriin ja tigaa rungon kasaan viidessä tunnissa. Silloin työnjälki on sellaista perustehdasrungon näköistä ja tuosta puuttuu maalaus ja viimeistely ja putket on niissä taivutuksissa ja mitoissa, kun ne tulee tehtaalta.

Jos on koskaan seurannut läheltä rungonrakennusprosessia niin on helpompi ymmärtää, miten vie aikaa esimerkiksi jo pelkästään jigin asettelu niin, että jokainen kulma on asteen kymmenyksen ja putken pituus millimetrin tarkkuudella oikein ja kaikki mitat tuplatarkastettu.

Sitten jos taivutellaan chainstayhin ja seatstayhin kurveja käsin, sorvaillaan emäputkia ohuemmiksi, tehdään sisäisiä letkuvetoja, ylimääräisiä kiinnikkeitä jne jne tuntimäärät on jo ihan toiselta planeetalta, vaikka vain tigattaisiin.

Jos runko kasataan messingillä juottamalla, joka itsessään on jo hitsaamista hitaampaa ja haluttu jälki on vaikkapa tämän näköistä, niin pelkästään noitten emäputkien saumojen viimeistelyyn voi hyvinkin mennä se viisi tuntia ja tuossa ei ole edes mitään varsinaisia artesaanikikkailuja.

----------


## Janu

> https://www.ticycles.com/ticycletubes-store[/URL]




Aaaargh! Se on suomeksi titaani!

----------


## nure

^Hei, muista että joistakin tuo "Titanium" kuulostaa hienommalta..!

----------

